# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن للشيخ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ

## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
**تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (1)
سُورَةُ الْفَاتِحَةِ (1)**
*
*

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

سُورَةُ الْفَاتِحَةِ 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   ) . 

لَمْ يَذْكُرْ لِحَمْدِهِ هُنَا ظَرْفًا مَكَانِيًّا وَلَا زَمَانِيًّا ،   وَذَكَرَ فِي سُورَةِ الرُّومِ أَنَّ مِنْ ظُرُوفِهِ الْمَكَانِيَّةِ   السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ   ) وَذَكَرَ فِي سُورَةِ الْقَصَصِ أَنَّ مِنْ ظُرُوفِهِ الزَّمَانِيَّةِ : الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( وَهُوَ اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ لَهُ الْحَمْدُ فِي الْأُولَى وَالْآخِرَةِ   ) ، وَقَالَ فِي أَوَّلِ سُورَةِ سَبَأٍ : ( وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ الْخَبِيرُ     ) ، وَالْأَلِفُ وَاللَّامُ فِي ( الْحَمْدُ ) لِاسْتِغْرَاقِ جَمِيعِ   الْمَحَامِدِ . وَهُوَ ثَنَاءٌ أَثْنَى بِهِ تَعَالَى عَلَى نَفْسِهِ وَفِي   ضِمْنِهِ أَمَرَ عِبَادَهُ أَنْ يُثْنُوا عَلَيْهِ بِهِ . 
وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ   ) لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا مَا الْعَالَمُونَ ، وَبَيَّنَ ذَلِكَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ وَمَا رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ قَالَ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا   ) [ 26 \ 23 ، 24 ] . 

قَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : اشْتِقَاقُ الْعَالَمِ مِنَ الْعَلَامَةِ ;   لِأَنَّ وُجُودَ الْعَالَمِ عَلَامَةٌ لَا شَكَّ فِيهَا عَلَى وُجُودِ   خَالِقِهِ مُتَّصِفًا بِصِفَاتِ الْكَمَالِ وَالْجَلَالِ ، قَالَ تَعَالَى :   ( إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلَافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ لَآيَاتٍ لِأُولِي الْأَلْبَابِ   ) [ 3 \ 190 ] ، وَالْآيَةُ فِي اللُّغَةِ : الْعَلَامَةُ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ   ) 

مَا وَصْفَانِ لِلَّهِ تَعَالَى ، وَاسْمَانِ مِنْ أَسْمَائِهِ الْحُسْنَى ،   مُشْتَقَّانِ مِنَ الرَّحْمَةِ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمُبَالَغَةِ ،   وَالرَّحْمَنُ أَشَدُّ مُبَالَغَةً مِنَ الرَّحِيمِ ; لِأَنَّ الرَّحْمَنَ   هُوَ ذُو الرَّحْمَةِ  الشَّامِلَةِ لِجَمِيعِ  الْخَلَائِقِ فِي الدُّنْيَا ، وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ  فِي الْآخِرَةِ ،  وَالرَّحِيمُ ذُو الرَّحْمَةِ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ   . وَعَلَى هَذَا أَكْثَرُ الْعُلَمَاءِ . وَفِي كَلَامِ  ابْنِ جَرِيرٍ  مَا يُفْهَمُ مِنْهُ حِكَايَةُ الِاتِّفَاقِ عَلَى هَذَا . وَفِي تَفْسِيرِ بَعْضِ السَّلَفِ مَا يَدُلُّ عَلَيْهِ ، كَمَا قَالَهُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  ، وَيَدُلُّ لَهُ الْأَثَرُ الْمَرْوِيُّ عَنْ عِيسَى  كَمَا ذَكَرَهُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  وَغَيْرُهُ   ، إِنَّهُ قَالَ عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَى نَبِيِّنَا الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ :   الرَّحْمَنُ رَحْمَنُ الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ ، وَالرَّحِيمُ رَحِيمُ   [  ص: 6 ] الْآخِرَةِ . وَقَدْ أَشَارَ تَعَالَى إِلَى هَذَا الَّذِي ذَكَرْنَا حَيْثُ قَالَ : ( ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ الرَّحْمَنُ   ) ، وَقَالَ : ( الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى   ) ، فَذَكَرَ الِاسْتِوَاءَ بِاسْمِهِ الرَّحْمَنُ لِيَعُمَّ جَمِيعَ خَلْقِهِ بِرَحْمَتِهِ ، قَالَهُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ    . وَمِثْلُهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا إِلَى الطَّيْرِ فَوْقَهُمْ صَافَّاتٍ وَيَقْبِضْنَ مَا يُمْسِكُهُنَّ إِلَّا الرَّحْمَنُ     ) أَيْ : وَمِنْ رَحْمَانِيَّتِه  ِ : لُطْفُهُ بِالطَّيْرِ ،   وَإِمْسَاكُهُ إِيَّاهَا صَافَّاتٍ وَقَابِضَاتٍ فِي جَوِّ السَّمَاءِ .   وَمِنْ أَظْهَرِ الْأَدِلَّةِ فِي ذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَّمَ الْقُرْآنَ   ) إِلَى قَوْلِهِ : ( فَبِأَيِّ آلَاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ   ) ، وَقَالَ : ( وَكَانَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَحِيمًا     ) فَخَصَّهُمْ بِاسْمِهِ الرَّحِيمِ . فَإِنْ قِيلَ : كَيْفَ يُمْكِنُ   الْجَمْعُ بَيْنَ مَا قَرَّرْتُمْ ، وَبَيْنَ مَا جَاءَ فِي الدُّعَاءِ   الْمَأْثُورِ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " رَحْمَانُ الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمُهُمَا     " . فَالظَّاهِرُ فِي الْجَوَابِ ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ ، أَنَّ   الرَّحِيمَ خَاصٌّ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ كَمَا ذَكَرْنَا ، لَكِنَّهُ لَا   يَخْتَصُّ بِهِمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ ؛ بَلْ يَشْمَلُ رَحْمَتَهُمْ فِي   الدُّنْيَا أَيْضًا ، فَيَكُونُ مَعْنَى : " رَحِيمُهُمَا " رَحْمَتُهُ   بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ فِيهِمَا . 

وَالدَّلِيلُ عَلَى أَنَّهُ رَحِيمٌ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ فِي الدُّنْيَا أَيْضًا : أَنَّ ذَلِكَ هُوَ ظَاهِرُ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( هُوَ   الَّذِي يُصَلِّي عَلَيْكُمْ وَمَلَائِكَتُهُ لِيُخْرِجَكُمْ مِنَ   الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَكَانَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَحِيمًا    )  لِأَنَّ صَلَاتَهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَصَلَاةَ مَلَائِكَتِهِ وَإِخْرَاجَهُ   إِيَّاهُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ رَحْمَةٌ بِهِمْ فِي   الدُّنْيَا . وَإِنْ كَانَتْ سَبَبَ الرَّحْمَةِ فِي الْآخِرَةِ أَيْضًا ،   وَكَذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( لَقَدْ  تَابَ  اللَّهُ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ وَالْمُهَاجِرِي  نَ وَالْأَنْصَارِ  الَّذِينَ  اتَّبَعُوهُ فِي سَاعَةِ الْعُسْرَةِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا كَادَ  يَزِيغُ  قُلُوبُ فَرِيقٍ مِنْهُمْ ثُمَّ تَابَ عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّهُ بِهِمْ  رَءُوفٌ  رَحِيمٌ   ) [ 9 \ 117 ] فَإِنَّهُ جَاءَ فِيهِ  بِالْبَاءِ  الْمُتَعَلِّقَة  ِ بِالرَّحِمِ الْجَارَّةِ لِلضَّمِيرِ  الْوَاقِعِ عَلَى  النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  وَالْمُهَاجِرِي  نَ  وَالْأَنْصَارِ ، وَتَوْبَتُهُ عَلَيْهِمْ رَحْمَةٌ فِي  الدُّنْيَا وَإِنْ  كَانَتْ سَبَبَ رَحْمَةِ الْآخِرَةِ أَيْضًا .  وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ  اللَّهِ تَعَالَى . 
وَقَوْلُهُ : ( مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ   ) 

لَمْ يُبَيِّنْهُ هُنَا ، وَبَيَّنَهُ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا يَوْمُ الدِّينِ ثُمَّ مَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا يَوْمُ الدِّينِ يَوْمَ لَا تَمْلِكُ نَفْسٌ لِنَفْسٍ شَيْئًا   ) الْآيَةَ [ 82 \ 17 ، 18 ، 19 ] . 

وَالْمُرَادُ بِالدِّينِ فِي الْآيَةِ الْجَزَاءُ . وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( يَوْمَئِذٍ يُوَفِّيهِمُ اللَّهُ دِينَهُمُ الْحَقَّ   ) أَيْ : جَزَاءُ أَعْمَالِهِمْ بِالْعَدْلِ . 
[ ص: 7 ] قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ   ) 

أَشَارَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ إِلَى تَحْقِيقِ مَعْنَى لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ     ; لِأَنَّ مَعْنَاهَا مُرَكَّبٌ مِنْ أَمْرَيْنِ : نَفْيٌ وَإِثْبَاتٌ .   فَالنَّفْيُ : خَلْعُ جَمِيعِ الْمَعْبُودَاتِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى  فِي  جَمِيعِ أَنْوَاعِ الْعِبَادَاتِ . وَالْإِثْبَاتُ : إِفْرَادُ رَبِّ   السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَحْدَهُ بِجَمِيعِ أَنْوَاعِ الْعِبَادَاتِ   عَلَى الْوَجْهِ الْمَشْرُوعِ . وَقَدْ أَشَارَ إِلَى النَّفْيِ مِنْ لَا   إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ بِتَقْدِيمِ الْمَعْمُولِ الَّذِي هُوَ ( إِيَّاكَ )   وَقَدْ تَقَرَّرَ فِي الْأُصُولِ فِي مَبْحَثِ دَلِيلِ الْخِطَابِ  الَّذِي  هُوَ مَفْهُومُ الْمُخَالَفَةِ . وَفِي الْمَعَانِي فِي مَبْحَثِ   الْقَصْرِ : أَنَّ تَقْدِيمَ الْمَعْمُولِ مِنْ صِيَغِ الْحَصْرِ .   وَأَشَارَ إِلَى الْإِثْبَاتِ مِنْهَا بِقَوْلِهِ : ( نَعْبُدُ ) . 

وَقَدْ بَيَّنَ مَعْنَاهَا الْمُشَارَ إِلَيْهِ هُنَا مُفَصَّلًا فِي آيَاتٍ أُخَرَ كَقَوْلِهِ : ( يَاأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اعْبُدُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 2 \ 21 ] ، فَصَرَّحَ بِالْإِثْبَاتِ مِنْهَا بِقَوْلِهِ : ( اعْبُدُوا رَبَّكُمُ   ) ، وَصَرَّحَ بِالنَّفْيِ مِنْهَا فِي آخِرِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( فَلَا تَجْعَلُوا لِلَّهِ أَنْدَادًا وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ   ) [ 2 \ 22 ] ، وَكَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَسُولًا أَنِ اُعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ   ) فَصَرَّحَ بِالْإِثْبَاتِ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ   ) وَبِالنَّفْيِ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( وَاجْتَنِبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ   ) ، وَكَقَوْلِهِ : ( فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ وَيُؤْمِنْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى   ) [ 2 \ 256 ] فَصَرَّحَ بِالنَّفْيِ مِنْهَا بِقَوْلِهِ : ( فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ   ) ، وَبِالْإِثْبَات  ِ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( وَيُؤْمِنْ بِاللَّهِ   ) ، وَكَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ إِنَّنِي بَرَاءٌ مِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ إِلَّا الَّذِي فَطَرَنِي   ) [ 43 \ 26 ، 27 ] ، وَكَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلَّا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدُونِ   ) [ 21 \ 25 ] وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَاسْأَلْ مَنْ أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رُسُلِنَا أَجَعَلْنَا مِنْ دُونِ الرَّحْمَنِ آلِهَةً يُعْبَدُونَ   ) [ 43 \ 45 ] إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ     ) أَيْ : لَا نَطْلُبُ الْعَوْنَ إِلَّا مِنْكَ وَحْدَكَ ; لِأَنَّ   الْأَمْرَ كُلُّهُ بِيَدِكَ وَحْدَكَ لَا يَمْلِكُ أَحَدٌ مِنْهُ مَعَكَ   مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ . وَإِتْيَانُهُ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ   ) بَعْدَ قَوْلِهِ : ( إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ   ) فِيهِ إِشَارَةٌ إِلَى أَنَّهُ لَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُتَوَكَّلَ إِلَّا عَلَى مَنْ يَسْتَحِقُّ الْعِبَادَةَ     ; لِأَنَّ غَيْرَهُ لَيْسَ بِيَدِهِ الْأَمْرُ . وَهَذَا الْمَعْنَى   الْمُشَارُ إِلَيْهِ هُنَا جَاءَ مُبَيَّنًا وَاضِحًا فِي آيَاتٍ أُخَرَ   كَقَوْلِهِ : ( فَاعْبُدْهُ وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَيْهِ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 11 \ 123 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَقُلْ حَسْبِيَ اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 9 \ 129 ] وَقَوْلِهِ : ( رَبُّ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ فَاتَّخِذْهُ وَكِيلًا   ) [ 73 \ 9 ] وَقَوْلِهِ : 

 [ ص: 8 ]   ( قُلْ هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ آمَنَّا بِهِ وَعَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا   ) [ 67 \ 29 ] وَإِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 
وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ   ) 

لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا مَنْ هَؤُلَاءِ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ عَلَيْهِمْ . وَبَيَّنَ ذَلِكَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( فَأُولَئِكَ   مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ   وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَحَسُنَ أُولَئِكَ   رَفِيقًا   ) . 

تَنْبِيهَانِ 

الْأَوَّلُ : يُؤْخَذُ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ صِحَّةُ إِمَامَةِ  أَبِي بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقِ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ     ; لِأَنَّهُ دَاخِلٌ فِيمَنْ أَمَرَنَا اللَّهُ فِي السَّبْعِ   الْمَثَانِي وَالْقُرْآنِ الْعَظِيمِ - أَعْنِي الْفَاتِحَةَ - بِأَنْ   نَسْأَلَهُ أَنْ يَهْدِيَنَا صِرَاطَهُمْ . فَدَلَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى أَنَّ   صِرَاطَهُمْ هُوَ الصِّرَاطُ الْمُسْتَقِيمُ . 

وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا الضَّالِّينَ     ) وَقَدْ بَيَّنَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ عَلَيْهِمْ ، فَعَدَّ مِنْهُمُ   الصِّدِّيقِينَ . وَقَدْ بَيَّنَ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّ أَبَا بَكْرٍ      - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - مِنَ الصِّدِّيقِينَ ، فَاتَّضَحَ أَنَّهُ   دَاخِلٌ فِي الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ ، الَّذِينَ أَمَرَنَا   اللَّهُ أَنْ نَسْأَلَهُ الْهِدَايَةَ إِلَى صِرَاطِهِمْ ، فَلَمْ يَبْقَ   لَبْسٌ فِي أَنَّ  أَبَا بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقَ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - عَلَى الصِّرَاطِ الْمُسْتَقِيمِ ، وَأَنَّ إِمَامَتَهُ حَقٌّ . 

الثَّانِي : قَدْ عَلِمْتَ أَنَّ الصِّدِّيقِينَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ ، وَقَدْ صَرَّحَ تَعَالَى بِأَنَّ مَرْيَمَ ابْنَةَ عِمْرَانَ  صِدِّيقَةٌ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ   )   [ 5 \ 75 ] وَإِذَنْ فَهَلْ تَدْخُلُ مَرْيَمُ  فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ   ) أَوْ لَا ؟ 

الْجَوَابُ : أَنَّ دُخُولَهَا فِيهِمْ يَتَفَرَّعُ عَلَى قَاعِدَةٍ أُصُولِيَّةٍ مُخْتَلَفٍ فِيهَا مَعْرُوفَةٍ ، وَهِيَ : هَلْ   مَا فِي الْقُرْآنِ الْعَظِيمِ وَالسُّنَّةِ مِنَ الْجُمُوعِ  الصَّحِيحَةِ  الْمُذَكَّرَةِ وَنَحْوِهَا مِمَّا يَخْتَصُّ بِجَمَاعَةِ  الذُّكُورِ  تَدْخُلُ فِيهِ الْإِنَاثُ أَوْ لَا يَدْخُلْنَ فِيهِ إِلَّا بِدَلِيلٍ مُنْفَصِلٍ ؟ فَذَهَبَ قَوْمٌ إِلَى أَنَّهُنَّ يَدْخُلْنَ فِي ذَلِكَ ، وَعَلَيْهِ : فَمَرْيَمُ  دَاخِلَةٌ   فِي الْآيَةِ ، وَاحْتَجَّ أَهْلُ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ بِأَمْرَيْنِ :   الْأَوَّلُ : إِجْمَاعُ أَهْلِ اللِّسَانِ الْعَرَبِيِّ عَلَى تَغْلِيبِ   الذُّكُورِ عَلَى الْإِنَاثِ فِي الْجَمْعِ . 

وَالثَّانِي : وُرُودُ آيَاتٍ تَدُلُّ عَلَى دُخُولِهِنَّ فِي الْجُمُوعِ   الصَّحِيحَةِ الْمُذَكَّرَةِ وَنَحْوِهَا ، كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى فِي مَرْيَمَ  نَفْسِهَا : ( وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ الْقَانِتِينَ   ) [ 66 \ 12 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ فِي امْرَأَةِ الْعَزِيزِ    :   [ ص: 9 ]   ( يُوسُفُ أَعْرِضْ عَنْ هَذَا وَاسْتَغْفِرِي لِذَنْبِكِ إِنَّكِ كُنْتِ مِنَ الْخَاطِئِينَ   ) [ 12 \ 29 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ فِي بِلْقِيسَ    : ( وَصَدَّهَا مَا كَانَتْ تَعْبُدُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنَّهَا كَانَتْ مِنْ قَوْمٍ كَافِرِينَ   ) [ 27 \ 43 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ فِيمَا كَالْجَمْعِ الْمُذَكَّرِ السَّالِمِ : ( قُلْنَا اهْبِطُوا مِنْهَا جَمِيعًا   ) الْآيَةَ [ 2 \ 38 ] ; فَإِنَّهُ تَدْخُلُ فِيهِ حَوَّاءُ  إِجْمَاعًا . 

وَذَهَبَ كَثِيرٌ إِلَى أَنَّهُنَّ لَا يَدْخُلْنَ فِي ذَلِكَ إِلَّا   بِدَلِيلٍ مُنْفَصِلٍ . وَاسْتَدَلُّوا عَلَى ذَلِكَ بِآيَاتٍ كَقَوْلِهِ :   ( إِنَّ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَالْمُسْلِمَات  ِ وَالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ   ) إِلَى قَوْلِهِ : ( أَعَدَّ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةً وَأَجْرًا عَظِيمًا   ) [ 33 \ 35 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( قُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ ذَلِكَ أَزْكَى لَهُمْ   ) [ 24 \ 31 ] ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : ( وَقُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنَاتِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِنَّ وَيَحْفَظْنَ فُرُوجَهُنَّ     ) الْآيَةَ [ 24 \ 31 ] ، فَعَطْفُهُنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ يَدُلُّ عَلَى  عَدَمِ  دُخُولِهِنَّ . وَأَجَابُوا عَنْ حُجَّةِ أَهْلِ الْقَوْلِ  الْأَوَّلِ  بِأَنَّ تَغْلِيبَ الذُّكُورِ عَلَى الْإِنَاثِ فِي الْجَمْعِ  لَيْسَ  مَحَلَّ نِزَاعٍ . وَإِنَّمَا النِّزَاعُ فِي الَّذِي يَتَبَادَرُ  مِنَ  الْجَمْعِ الْمُذَكَّرِ وَنَحْوِهِ عِنْدَ الْإِطْلَاقِ . وَعَنِ  الْآيَاتِ  بِأَنَّ دُخُولَ الْإِنَاثِ فِيهَا إِنَّمَا عُلِمَ مِنْ  قَرِينَةِ  السِّيَاقِ وَدَلَالَةِ اللَّفْظِ ، وَدُخُولُهُنَّ فِي حَالَةِ   الِاقْتِرَانِ بِمَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى ذَلِكَ لَا نِزَاعَ فِيهِ . 

وَعَلَى هَذَا الْقَوْلِ : فَمَرْيَمُ  غَيْرُ   دَاخِلَةٍ فِي الْآيَةِ وَإِلَى هَذَا الْخِلَافِ أَشَارَ فِي " مَرَاقِي   السُّعُودِ " بِقَوْلِهِ : [ الرَّجَزُ ] وَمَا شُمُولُ مَنْ لِلْأُنْثَى   جَنَفُ وَفِي شَبِيهِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا 
وَقَوْلُهُ : ( غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا الضَّالِّينَ   ) قَالَ جَمَاهِيرُ مِنْ عُلَمَاءِ التَّفْسِيرِ : ( الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ   ) الْيَهُودُ  ، وَ " الضَّالُّونَ " النَّصَارَى    . وَقَدْ جَاءَ الْخَبَرُ بِذَلِكَ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مِنْ حَدِيثِ  عَدِيِّ بْنِ حَاتِمٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ . وَالْيَهُودُ  وَالنَّصَارَى  وَإِنْ كَانُوا ضَالِّينَ جَمِيعًا مَغْضُوبًا عَلَيْهِمْ جَمِيعًا ، فَإِنَّ الْغَضَبَ إِنَّمَا خُصَّ بِهِ الْيَهُودُ  ، وَإِنْ شَارَكَهُمُ النَّصَارَى  فِيهِ   ; لِأَنَّهُمْ يَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ وَيُنْكِرُونَهُ ، وَيَأْتُونَ   الْبَاطِلَ عَمْدًا ، فَكَانَ الْغَضَبُ أَخَصَّ صِفَاتِهِمْ . وَالنَّصَارَى  جَهَلَةٌ لَا يَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ ، فَكَانَ الضَّلَالُ أَخَصَّ صِفَاتِهِمْ . 

وَعَلَى هَذَا فَقَدَ يُبَيِّنُ أَنَّ ( الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ   ) الْيَهُودَ  قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى فِيهِمْ : ( فَبَاءُوا بِغَضَبٍ عَلَى غَضَبٍ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 2 \ 90 ] ، وَقَوْلُهُ فِيهِمْ أَيْضًا : ( هَلْ أُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِشَرٍّ مِنْ ذَلِكَ مَثُوبَةً عِنْدَ اللَّهِ مَنْ لَعَنَهُ اللَّهُ وَغَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 5 \ 60 ] ، وَقَوْلُهُ : ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا الْعِجْلَ سَيَنَالُهُمْ غَضَبٌ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 7 \ 152 ] ، وَقَدْ يُبَيِّنُ أَنَّ ( الضَّالِّينَ   ) النَّصَارَى  قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَا تَتَّبِعُوا أَهْوَاءَ قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّوا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَأَضَلُّوا كَثِيرًا وَضَلُّوا عَنْ سَوَاءِ السَّبِيلِ   ) [ 5 \ 77 ] .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (2)*
*سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ (1)

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ


[ ص: 10 ] بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ   ) 

صَرَّحَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ بِأَنَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ ( هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ     ) ، وَيُفْهَمُ مِنْ مَفْهُومِ الْآيَةِ - أَعْنِي مَفْهُومَ   الْمُخَالَفَةِ الْمَعْرُوفِ بِدَلِيلِ الْخِطَابِ - أَنَّ غَيْرَ   الْمُتَّقِينَ لَيْسَ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لَهُمْ ، وَصَرَّحَ بِهَذَا   الْمَفْهُومِ فِي آيَاتٍ أُخَرَ كَقَوْلِهِ : ( قُلْ هُوَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا هُدًى وَشِفَاءٌ وَالَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ فِي آذَانِهِمْ وَقْرٌ وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِمْ عَمًى   ) [ 41 \ 44 ] وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَاءٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلَا يَزِيدُ الظَّالِمِينَ إِلَّا خَسَارًا   ) وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَإِذَا   مَا أُنْزِلَتْ سُورَةٌ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَقُولُ أَيُّكُمْ زَادَتْهُ   هَذِهِ إِيمَانًا فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فَزَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَانًا   وَهُمْ يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ فَزَادَتْهُمْ رِجْسًا إِلَى رِجْسِهِمْ وَمَاتُوا وَهُمْ كَافِرُونَ   ) [ 9 \ 124 ، 125 ] وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا   ) الْآيَتَيْنِ [ 5 \ 64 ، 68 ] . 

وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْهُدَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْهُدَى   الْخَاصُّ ؛ الَّذِي هُوَ التَّفَضُّلُ بِالتَّوْفِيقِ إِلَى دِينِ   الْحَقِّ ، لَا الْهُدَى الْعَامُّ ؛ الَّذِي هُوَ إِيضَاحُ الْحَقِّ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ   ) 

عَبَّرَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ " بِمَنْ " التَّبْعِيضِيَّ  ةِ   الدَّالَّةِ عَلَى أَنَّهُ يُنْفِقُ لِوَجْهِ اللَّهِ بَعْضَ مَالِهِ لَا   كُلِّهِ . وَلَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا الْقَدْرَ الَّذِي يَنْبَغِي إِنْفَاقُهُ   ، وَالَّذِي يَنْبَغِي إِمْسَاكُهُ . وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ   أُخَرَ أَنَّ الْقَدْرَ الَّذِي يَنْبَغِي إِنْفَاقُهُ   : هُوَ الزَّائِدُ عَلَى الْحَاجَةِ وَسَدِّ الْخَلَّةِ الَّتِي لَا بُدَّ مِنْهَا ، وَذَلِكَ كَقَوْلِهِ : ( يَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا يُنْفِقُونَ قُلْ مَا     ) [ 2 \ 219 ] ، وَالْمُرَادُ بِالْعَفْوِ : الزَّائِدُ عَلَى قَدْرِ   الْحَاجَةِ الَّتِي لَا بُدَّ مِنْهَا عَلَى أَصَحِّ التَّفْسِيرَاتِ ،   وَهُوَ مَذْهَبُ الْجُمْهُورِ . 

وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( حَتَّى عَفَوْا   ) [ 7 \ 95 ] ، أَيْ : كَثُرُوا ، وَكَثُرَتْ أَمْوَالُهُمْ وَأَوْلَادُهُمْ . 

 [ ص: 11 ] وَقَالَ  بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ :  الْعَفْوُ نَقِيضُ الْجَهْدِ ، وَهُوَ أَنْ  يُنْفِقَ مَا لَا يَبْلُغُ  إِنْفَاقُهُ مِنْهُ الْجَهْدَ وَاسْتِفْرَاغَ  الْوُسْعِ . وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ  الشَّاعِرِ : [ الطَّوِيلُ ] 
**خُذِي الْعَفْوَ مِنِّي تَسْتَدِيمِي مَوَدَّتِي وَلَا تَنْطِقِي فِي سَوْرَتِي حِينَ أَغْضَبُ* *

وَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ رَاجِحٌ إِلَى مَا ذَكَرْنَا ، وَبَقِيَّةُ الْأَقْوَالِ ضَعِيفَةٌ . 

وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَا تَجْعَلْ يَدَكَ مَغْلُولَةً إِلَى عُنُقِكَ وَلَا تَبْسُطْهَا كُلَّ الْبَسْطِ   ) [ 17 \ 29 ] فَنَهَاهُ عَنِ الْبُخْلِ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( وَلَا تَجْعَلْ يَدَكَ مَغْلُولَةً إِلَى عُنُقِكَ   ) وَنَهَاهُ عَنِ الْإِسْرَافِ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( وَلَا تَبْسُطْهَا كُلَّ الْبَسْطِ   ) ، فَيَتَعَيَّنُ الْوَسَطُ بَيْنَ الْأَمْرَيْنِ ، كَمَا بَيَّنَهُ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا أَنْفَقُوا لَمْ يُسْرِفُوا وَلَمْ يَقْتُرُوا وَكَانَ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ قَوَامًا     ) [ 25 \ 67 ] فَيَجِبُ عَلَى الْمُنْفِقِ أَنْ يُفَرِّقَ بَيْنَ   الْجُودِ وَالتَّبْذِيرِ ، وَبَيْنَ الْبُخْلِ وَالِاقْتِصَادِ .   فَالْجُودُ غَيْرُ التَّبْذِيرِ ، وَالِاقْتِصَادُ غَيْرُ الْبُخْلِ .   فَالْمَنْعُ فِي مَحَلِّ الْإِعْطَاءِ مَذْمُومٌ . وَقَدْ نَهَى اللَّهُ   عَنْهُ نَبِيَّهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِقَوْلِهِ : ( وَلَا تَجْعَلْ يَدَكَ مَغْلُولَةً إِلَى عُنُقِكَ     ) ، وَالْإِعْطَاءُ فِي مَحَلِّ الْمَنْعِ مَذْمُومٌ أَيْضًا وَقَدْ   نَهَى اللَّهُ عَنْهُ نَبِيَّهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   بِقَوْلِهِ : ( وَلَا تَبْسُطْهَا كُلَّ الْبَسْطِ   ) . وَقَدْ قَالَ الشَّاعِرُ : [ الْبَسِيطُ ] 
**لَا تَمْدَحَنَّ ابْنَ عَبَّادٍ وَإِنْ هَطَلَتْ     يَدَاهُ كَالْمُزْنِ حَتَّى تَخْجَلَ الدِّيَمَا 


**
**فَإِنَّهَا فَلَتَاتٌ مِنْ وَسَاوِسِهِ     يُعْطِي وَيَمْنَعُ لَا بُخْلًا وَلَا كَرَمَا 
**

وَقَدْ بَيَّنَ تَعَالَى فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ : أَنَّ الْإِنْفَاقَ   الْمَحْمُودَ لَا يَكُونُ كَذَلِكَ ، إِلَّا إِذَا كَانَ مَصْرِفُهُ   الَّذِي صُرِفَ فِيهِ مِمَّا يُرْضِي اللَّهَ . كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( قُلْ مَا أَنْفَقْتُمْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَلِلْوَالِدَيْ  نِ وَالْأَقْرَبِين  َ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 2 \ 215 ] وَصَرَّحَ بِأَنَّ الْإِنْفَاقَ فِيمَا لَا يُرْضِي اللَّهَ حَسْرَةٌ عَلَى صَاحِبِهِ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( فَسَيُنْفِقُونَ  هَا ثُمَّ تَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ حَسْرَةً   ) الْآيَةَ [ 8 \ 36 ] وَقَدْ قَالَ الشَّاعِرُ : 
**إِنَّ الصَّنِيعَةَ لَا تُعَدُّ صَنِيعَةً     حَتَّى يُصَابَ بِهَا طَرِيقُ الْمَصْنَعِ 
**

فَإِنْ قِيلَ : هَذَا الَّذِي قَرَّرْتُمْ يَقْتَضِي أَنَّ الْإِنْفَاقَ   الْمَحْمُودَ هُوَ إِنْفَاقُ مَا زَادَ عَلَى الْحَاجَةِ الضَّرُورِيَّةِ ،   مَعَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى أَثْنَى عَلَى قَوْمٍ بِالْإِنْفَاقِ وَهُمْ   فِي حَاجَةٍ إِلَى مَا أَنْفَقُوا ، وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( وَيُؤْثِرُونَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَلَوْ كَانَ بِهِمْ خَصَاصَةٌ وَمَنْ يُوقَ شُحَّ نَفْسِهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ   ) [ 59 \ 9 ] . 

 [ ص: 12 ] فَالظَّاهِرُ  فِي الْجَوَابِ -  وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ - هُوَ مَا ذَكَرَهُ بَعْضُ  الْعُلَمَاءِ  مِنْ أَنَّ لِكُلِّ مَقَامٍ مَقَالًا ، فَفِي بَعْضِ  الْأَحْوَالِ يَكُونُ  الْإِيثَارُ مَمْنُوعًا . وَذَلِكَ كَمَا إِذَا  كَانَتْ عَلَى  الْمُنْفِقِ نَفَقَاتٌ وَاجِبَةٌ ، كَنَفَقَةِ الزَّوْجَاتِ  وَنَحْوِهَا  فَتَبَرَّعَ بِالْإِنْفَاقِ فِي غَيْرِ وَاجِبٍ ، وَتَرَكَ  الْفَرْضَ  لِقَوْلِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " وَابْدَأْ بِمَنْ تَعُولُ     " وَكَأَنْ يَكُونَ لَا صَبْرَ عِنْدَهُ عَنْ سُؤَالِ النَّاسِ   فَيُنْفِقُ مَالَهُ وَيَرْجِعُ إِلَى النَّاسِ يَسْأَلُهُمْ مَالَهُمْ ،   فَلَا يَجُوزُ لَهُ ذَلِكَ ، وَالْإِيثَارُ فِيمَا إِذَا كَانَ لَمْ   يُضَيِّعْ نَفَقَةً وَاجِبَةً وَكَانَ وَاثِقًا مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بِالصَّبْرِ   وَالتَّعَفُّفِ وَعَدَمِ السُّؤَالِ . 

وَأَمَّا عَلَى الْقَوْلِ بِأَنَّ قَوْلَهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ   ) يَعْنِي بِهِ الزَّكَاةَ ، فَالْأَمْرُ وَاضِحٌ ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( خَتَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَعَلَى سَمْعِهِمْ وَعَلَى أَبْصَارِهِمْ غِشَاوَةٌ   ) الْآيَةَ ، لَا يَخْفَى أَنَّ الْوَاوَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : 

( وَعَلَى سَمْعِهِمْ وَعَلَى أَبْصَارِهِمْ    )  مُحْتَمِلَةٌ فِي الْحَرْفَيْنِ أَنْ تَكُونَ عَاطِفَةً عَلَى مَا   قَبْلِهَا ، وَأَنْ تَكُونَ اسْتِئْنَافِيَّ  ةً ، وَلَمْ يُبَيِّنْ ذَلِكَ   هُنَا ، وَلَكِنْ بَيَّنَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ أَنَّ قَوْلَهُ ( وَعَلَى سَمْعِهِمْ   ) مَعْطُوفٌ عَلَى قَوْلِهِ ( عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ   ) ، وَأَنَّ قَوْلَهُ ( وَعَلَى أَبْصَارِهِمْ   ) اسْتِئْنَافٌ ، وَالْجَارُّ وَالْمَجْرُورُ خَبَرُ الْمُبْتَدَأِ الَّذِي هُوَ ( غِشَاوَةٌ     ) وَسَوَّغَ الِابْتِدَاءَ بِالنَّكِرَةِ فِيهِ اعْتِمَادُهَا عَلَى   الْجَارِّ وَالْمَجْرُورِ قَبْلَهَا ، وَلِذَلِكَ يَجِبُ تَقْدِيمُ هَذَا   الْخَبَرِ ; لِأَنَّهُ هُوَ الَّذِي سَوَّغَ الِابْتِدَاءَ بِالْمُبْتَدَأِ   كَمَا عَقَدَهُ فِي [ الْخُلَاصَةِ ] بِقَوْلِهِ : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 
**وَنَحْوَ عِنْدِي دِرْهَمٌ وَلِي وَطَرْ مُلْتَزَمٌ فِيهِ تَقُدُّمُ الْخَبَرْ 

**فَتَحَصَّلَ   أَنَّ الْخَتْمَ عَلَى الْقُلُوبِ وَالْأَسْمَاعِ ، وَأَنَّ الْغِشَاوَةَ   عَلَى الْأَبْصَارِ ، وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( أَفَرَأَيْتَ   مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ وَأَضَلَّهُ اللَّهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ   وَخَتَمَ عَلَى سَمْعِهِ وَقَلْبِهِ وَجَعَلَ عَلَى بَصَرِهِ غِشَاوَةً     ) [ 45 \ 23 ] ، وَالْخَتْمُ : الِاسْتِيثَاقُ مِنَ الشَّيْءِ حَتَّى  لَا  يَخْرُجَ مِنْهُ دَاخِلٌ فِيهِ وَلَا يَدْخُلَ فِيهِ خَارِجٌ عَنْهُ ،   وَالْغِشَاوَةُ : الْغِطَاءُ عَلَى الْعَيْنِ يَمْنَعُهَا مِنَ  الرُّؤْيَةِ  ، وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ الْحَارِثِ بْنِ خَالِدِ بْنِ الْعَاصِ    : [ الطَّوِيلُ ] 
**هَوَيْتُكِ إِذْ عَيْنِي عَلَيْهَا غِشَاوَةٌ     فَلَمَّا انْجَلَتْ قَطَّعْتُ نَفَسِي أَلُومُهَا 
**

وَعَلَى قِرَاءَةِ مَنْ نَصَبَ " غِشَاوَةٌ " فَهِيَ مَنْصُوبَةٌ بِفِعْلٍ مَحْذُوفٍ أَيْ ( وَجَعَلَ عَلَى بَصَرِهِ غِشَاوَةً   ) [ 45 \ 23 ] ، كَمَا فِي سُورَةِ " الْجَاثِيَةِ " وَهُوَ كَقَوْلِهِ : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 
**عَلَفْتُهَا تِبْنًا وَمَاءً بَارِدًا     حَتَّى شَتَتْ هَمَّالَةً عَيْنَاهَا 


** [ ص: 13 ] وَقَوْلِ الْآخَرِ : [ مُرَفَّلُ الْكَامِلِ ] 
**وَرَأَيْتُ زَوْجَكِ فِي الْوَغَى     مُتَقَلِّدًا سَيْفًا وَرُمْحَا 
**

وَقَوْلِ الْآخَرِ : [ الْوَافِرُ ] 
**إِذَا مَا الْغَانِيَاتُ بَرَزْنَ يَوْمًا     وَزَجَّجْنَ الْحَوَاجِبَ وَالْعَيُونَا 
**

كَمَا هُوَ مَعْرُوفٌ فِي النَّحْوِ ، وَأَجَازَ بَعْضُهُمْ كَوْنَهُ   مَعْطُوفًا عَلَى مَحَلِّ الْمَجْرُورِ ، فَإِنْ قِيلَ : قَدْ يَكُونُ   الطَّبْعُ عَلَى الْأَبْصَارِ أَيْضًا ، كَمَا فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى فِي   سُورَةِ النَّحْلِ : ( أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ طَبَعَ اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَسَمْعِهِمْ وَأَبْصَارِهِمْ   ) [ الْآيَةَ 108 ] . 

فَالْجَوَابُ : أَنَّ الطَّبْعَ عَلَى الْأَبْصَارِ الْمَذْكُورَ فِي آيَةِ   النَّحْلِ : هُوَ الْغِشَاوَةُ الْمَذْكُورَةُ فِي سُورَةِ الْبَقَرَةِ   وَالْجَاثِيَةِ ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَقُولُ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَبِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَمَا هُمْ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ لَمْ يَذْكُرْ هُنَا بَيَانًا عَنْ هَؤُلَاءِ الْمُنَافِقِينَ ، وَصَرَّحَ بِذِكْرِ بَعْضِهِمْ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( وَمِمَّنْ حَوْلَكُمْ مِنَ الْأَعْرَابِ مُنَافِقُونَ وَمِنْ أَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ مَرَدُوا عَلَى النِّفَاقِ   ) [ 9 \ 101 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( اللَّهُ يَسْتَهْزِئُ بِهِمْ   ) لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا شَيْئًا مِنِ اسْتِهْزَائِهِ بِهِمْ ، وَذَكَرَ بَعْضَهُ فِي سُورَةِ الْحَدِيدِ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( قِيلَ ارْجِعُوا وَرَاءَكُمْ فَالْتَمِسُوا نُورًا   ) [ 57 \ 13 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْيٌ     ) الْآيَةَ ، ظَاهِرُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ أَنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ   مُتَّصِفُونَ بِالصَّمَمِ ، وَالْبُكْمِ ، وَالْعَمَى . وَلَكِنَّهُ   تَعَالَى بَيَّنَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ أَنَّ مَعْنَى صَمَمِهِمْ ،   وَبُكُمِهِمْ ، وَعِمَاهُمْ ، هُوَ عَدَمُ انْتِفَاعِهِمْ بِأَسْمَاعِهِمْ ،   وَقُلُوبِهِمْ ، وَأَبْصَارِهِمْ وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا : (   وَجَعَلْنَا  لَهُمْ سَمْعًا وَأَبْصَارًا  وَأَفْئِدَةً فَمَا أَغْنَى عَنْهُمْ  سَمْعُهُمْ وَلَا أَبْصَارُهُمْ  وَلَا أَفْئِدَتُهُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِذْ  كَانُوا يَجْحَدُونَ بِآيَاتِ  اللَّهِ وَحَاقَ بِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا بِهِ  يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ   ) [ 46 \ 26 ] . 
وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( أَوْ كَصَيِّبٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ   ) الْآيَةَ ، الصَّيِّبُ : الْمَطَرُ ، وَقَدْ ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ مَثَلًا لِمَا جَاءَ بِهِ مُحَمَّدٌ      - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مِنَ الْهُدَى ، وَالْعِلْمِ   بِالْمَطَرِ ; لِأَنَّ بِالْعِلْمِ وَالْهُدَى حَيَاةَ الْأَرْوَاحِ ،   كَمَا أَنَّ بِالْمَطَرِ حَيَاةَ الْأَجْسَامِ . 

وَأَشَارَ إِلَى وَجْهِ ضَرْبِ هَذَا الْمَثَلِ بِقَوْلِهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا : ( وَالْبَلَدُ الطَّيِّبُ يَخْرُجُ نَبَاتُهُ بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِ وَالَّذِي خَبُثَ لَا يَخْرُجُ إِلَّا نَكِدًا   ) [ 7 \ 58 ] . 

 [ ص: 14 ] وَقَدْ أَوْضَحَ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ هَذَا الْمَثَلَ الْمُشَارَ إِلَيْهِ فِي الْآيَتَيْنِ فِي حَدِيثِ أَبِي مُوسَى  الْمُتَّفَقِ عَلَيْهِ ، حَيْثُ قَالَ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنَّ   مَثَلَ مَا بَعَثَنِي اللَّهُ بِهِ مِنَ الْهُدَى وَالْعِلْمِ ، كَمَثَلِ   غَيْثٍ أَصَابَ أَرْضًا . فَكَانَتْ مِنْهَا طَائِفَةٌ طَيِّبَةٌ  قَبِلَتِ  الْمَاءَ فَأَنْبَتَتِ الْكَلَأَ وَالْعُشْبَ الْكَثِيرَ ،  وَكَانَتْ  مِنْهَا أَجَادَبُ أَمْسَكَتِ الْمَاءَ فَنَفَعَ اللَّهُ بِهَا  النَّاسَ  فَشَرِبُوا مِنْهَا ، وَسَقَوْا وَزَرَعُوا ، وَأَصَابَ مِنْهَا  طَائِفَةٌ  أُخْرَى إِنَّمَا هِيَ قِيعَانٌ لَا تُمْسِكُ مَاءً ، وَلَا  تُنْبِتُ  كَلَأً . فَذَلِكَ مَثَلُ مَنْ فَقِهَ فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ  وَنَفَعَهُ  اللَّهُ بِمَا بَعَثَنِي بِهِ ؛ فَعَلِمَ وَعَلَّمَ ، وَمَثَلُ  مَنْ لَمْ  يَرْفَعْ بِذَلِكَ رَأْسًا ، وَلَمْ يَقْبَلْ هُدَى اللَّهِ  الَّذِي  أُرْسِلْتُ بِهِ   " . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فِيهِ ظُلُمَاتٌ     ) ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْمَثَلَ لِمَا   يَعْتَرِي الْكُفَّارَ وَالْمُنَافِقِي  نَ مِنَ الشُّبَهِ وَالشُّكُوكِ فِي   الْقُرْآنِ ، بِظُلُمَاتِ الْمَطَرِ الْمَضْرُوبِ مَثَلًا لَلْقُرْآنِ ،   وَبَيَّنَ بَعْضَ الْمَوَاضِعِ الَّتِي هِيَ كَالظُّلْمَةِ عَلَيْهِمْ ;   لِأَنَّهَا تَزِيدُهُمْ عَمًى فِي آيَاتٍ أُخَرَ لِقَوْلِهِ : ( وَمَا   جَعَلْنَا الْقِبْلَةَ الَّتِي كُنْتَ عَلَيْهَا إِلَّا لِنَعْلَمَ مَنْ   يَتَّبِعُ الرَّسُولَ مِمَّنْ يَنْقَلِبُ عَلَى عَقِبَيْهِ وَإِنْ كَانَتْ   لَكَبِيرَةً إِلَّا عَلَى الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللَّهُ   ) [ 2 \ 143 ] ; لِأَنَّ نَسْخَ الْقِبْلَةِ يَظُنُّ   بِسَبَبِهِ ضِعَافُ الْيَقِينِ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لَيْسَ عَلَى يَقِينٍ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ حَيْثُ   يَسْتَقْبِلُ يَوْمًا جِهَةً ، وَيَوْمًا آخَرَ جِهَةً أُخْرَى ، كَمَا   قَالَ تَعَالَى : ( سَيَقُولُ السُّفَهَاءُ مِنَ النَّاسِ مَا وَلَّاهُمْ عَنْ قِبْلَتِهِمُ الَّتِي كَانُوا عَلَيْهَا   ) [ 2 \ 142 ] . 

وَصَرَّحَ تَعَالَى بِأَنَّ نَسْخَ الْقِبْلَةِ كَبِيرٌ عَلَى غَيْرِ مَنْ هَدَاهُ اللَّهُ ، وَقَوَّى يَقِينَهُ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( وَإِنْ كَانَتْ لَكَبِيرَةً إِلَّا عَلَى الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللَّهُ   ) وَكَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( وَمَا جَعَلْنَا الرُّؤْيَا الَّتِي أَرَيْنَاكَ إِلَّا فِتْنَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَالشَّجَرَةَ الْمَلْعُونَةَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ   ) [ 17 \ 60 ] ; لِأَنَّ مَا   رَآهُ لَيْلَةَ الْإِسْرَاءِ وَالْمِعْرَاجِ مِنَ الْغَرَائِبِ   وَالْعَجَائِبِ ، كَانَ سَبَبًا لِاعْتِقَادِ الْكُفَّارِ أَنَّهُ صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَاذِبٌ   ; لِزَعْمِهِمْ أَنَّ هَذَا   الَّذِي أَخْبَرَ بِهِ لَا يُمْكِنُ وُقُوعُهُ . فَهُوَ سَبَبٌ لِزِيَادَةِ   الضَّالِّينَ ضَلَالًا . وَكَذَلِكَ الشَّجَرَةُ الْمَلْعُونَةُ فِي   الْقُرْآنِ الَّتِي هِيَ شَجَرَةُ الزَّقُّومِ فَهِيَ سَبَبٌ أَيْضًا   لِزِيَادَةِ ضَلَالِ الضَّالِّينَ مِنْهُمْ ; لِأَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لَمَّا قَرَأَ : ( إِنَّهَا شَجَرَةٌ تَخْرُجُ فِي أَصْلِ الْجَحِيمِ     ) [ 37 \ 64 ] قَالُوا : ظَهَرَ كَذِبُهُ ; لِأَنَّ الشَّجَرَ لَا   يَنْبُتُ فِي الْأَرْضِ الْيَابِسَةِ فَكَيْفَ يَنْبُتُ فِي أَصْلِ   النَّارِ ؟ ! 

وَكَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( وَمَا جَعَلْنَا عِدَّتَهُمْ إِلَّا فِتْنَةً لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا   ) [ 74 \ 31 ] ; لِأَنَّهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَمَّا قَرَأَ قَوْلَهُ تَعَالَى : ( عَلَيْهَا تِسْعَةَ عَشَرَ   ) [ 74 \ 31 ] . 

 [ ص: 15 ] قَالَ بَعْضُ رِجَالِ قُرَيْشٍ      : هَذَا عَدَدٌ قَلِيلٌ فَنَحْنُ قَادِرُونَ عَلَى قَتْلِهِمْ ،   وَاحْتِلَالِ الْجَنَّةِ بِالْقُوَّةِ ; لِقِلَّةِ الْقَائِمِينَ عَلَى   النَّارِ الَّتِي يَزْعُمُ مُحَمَّدٌ     -  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّا سَنَدْخُلُهَا . وَاللَّهُ   تَعَالَى إِنَّمَا يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ اخْتِبَارًا وَابْتِلَاءً ، وَلَهُ   الْحِكْمَةُ الْبَالِغَةُ فِي ذَلِكَ كُلِّهِ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى   عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ عُلُوًّا كَبِيرًا . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَرَعْدٌ     ) ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ الْمَثَلَ بِالرَّعْدِ لِمَا فِي الْقُرْآنِ مِنَ   الزَّوَاجِرِ الَّتِي تَقْرَعُ الْآذَانَ ، وَتُزْعِجُ الْقُلُوبَ .   وَذَكَرَ بَعْضًا مِنْهَا فِي آيَاتٍ أُخَرَ كَقَوْلِهِ : ( فَإِنْ أَعْرَضُوا فَقُلْ أَنْذَرْتُكُمْ صَاعِقَةً   ) الْآيَةَ [ 41 \ 13 ] ، وَكَقَوْلِهِ : ( مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ نَطْمِسَ وُجُوهًا فَنَرُدَّهَا عَلَى أَدْبَارِهَا   ) الْآيَةَ [ 4 \ 47 ] ، وَكَقَوْلِهِ : ( إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا نَذِيرٌ لَكُمْ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ عَذَابٍ شَدِيدٍ   ) [ 34 \ 46 ] . 

وَقَدْ ثَبَتَ فِي صَحِيحِ  الْبُخَارِيِّ  فِي تَفْسِيرِ سُورَةِ الطُّورِ مِنْ حَدِيثِ  جُبَيْرِ بْنِ مُطْعِمٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - أَنَّهُ قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ   رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَقْرَأُ فِي   الْمَغْرِبِ بِالطُّورِ ، فَلَمَّا بَلَغَ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ ( أَمْ خُلِقُوا مِنْ غَيْرِ شَيْءٍ أَمْ هُمُ الْخَالِقُونَ   ) [ 52 \ 35 ] إِلَى قَوْلِهِ ( الْمُسَيْطِرُون  َ   ) كَادَ قَلْبِي أَنْ يَطِيرَ ،   إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنْ قَوَارِعِ الْقُرْآنِ وَزَوَاجِرِهِ الَّتِي   خَوَّفَتِ الْمُنَافِقِينَ حَتَّى قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى فِيهِمْ : ( يَحْسَبُونَ كُلَّ صَيْحَةٍ عَلَيْهِمْ هُمُ الْعَدُوُّ     ) [ 63 \ 4 ] ، وَالْآيَةُ الَّتِي نَحْنُ بِصَدَدِهَا وَإِنْ كَانَتْ   فِي الْمُنَافِقِينَ ، فَالْعِبْرَةُ بِعُمُومِ الْأَلْفَاظِ لَا بِخُصُوصِ   الْأَسْبَابِ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَبَرْقٌ     ) ضَرَبَ تَعَالَى الْمَثَلَ بِالْبَرْقِ ; لِمَا فِي الْقُرْآنِ مِنْ   نُورِ الْأَدِلَّةِ الْقَاطِعَةِ وَالْبَرَاهِينِ السَّاطِعَةِ . 

وَقَدْ صَرَّحَ بِأَنَّ الْقُرْآنَ نُورٌ يَكْشِفُ اللَّهُ بِهِ ظُلُمَاتِ الْجَهْلِ وَالشَّكِّ وَالشِّرْكِ ، كَمَا تُكْشَفُ بِالنُّورِ الْحِسِّيِّ ظُلُمَاتُ الدُّجَى كَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ نُورًا مُبِينًا   ) [ 4 \ 174 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَلَكِنْ جَعَلْنَاهُ نُورًا نَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ نَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا   ) [ 42 \ 52 ] وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَاتَّبَعُوا النُّورَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ مَعَهُ   ) [ 7 \ 157 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَاللَّهُ مُحِيطٌ بِالْكَافِرِينَ   ) قَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : ( مُحِيطٌ بِالْكَافِرِينَ   ) أَيْ : مُهْلِكُهُمْ ، وَيَشْهَدُ لِهَذَا الْقَوْلِ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( لَتَأْتُنَّنِي بِهِ إِلَّا أَنْ يُحَاطَ بِكُمْ     ) [ 12 \ 66 ] أَيْ : تُهْلَكُوا عَنْ آخِرِكُمْ . وَقِيلَ : تُغْلَبُوا  .  وَالْمَعْنَى مُتَقَارِبٌ ; لِأَنَّ الْهَالِكَ لَا يَهْلَكُ حَتَّى   يُحَاطَ بِهِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْجَوَانِبِ ، وَلَمْ يَبْقَ لَهُ مَنْفَذٌ   لِلسَّلَامَةِ يَنْفُذُ   [ ص: 16 ] مِنْهُ وَكَذَلِكَ الْمَغْلُوبُ ، وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ الشَّاعِرِ : [ الطَّوِيلُ ] 
**أَحَطْنَا بِهِمْ حَتَّى إِذَا مَا تَيَقَّنُوا بِمَا قَدْ رَأَوْا مَالُوا جَمِيعًا إِلَى السِّلْمِ 

**وَمِنْهُ أَيْضًا : بِمَعْنَى الْهَلَاكِ . قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَأُحِيطَ بِثَمَرِهِ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 18 \ 42 ] . وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ أُحِيطَ بِهِمْ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 10 \ 22 ] . 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (3)
سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ (2)

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( يَكَادُ الْبَرْقُ يَخْطَفُ أَبْصَارَهُمْ   ) 

أَيْ : يَكَادُ نُورُ الْقُرْآنِ لِشِدَّةِ ضَوْئِهِ يُعْمِي بَصَائِرَهُمْ   ، كَمَا أَنَّ الْبَرْقَ الْخَاطِفَ الشَّدِيدَ النُّورِ يَكَادُ  يَخْطَفُ  بَصَرَ نَاظِرِهِ ، وَلَا سِيَّمَا إِذَا كَانَ الْبَصَرُ  ضَعِيفًا ;  لِأَنَّ الْبَصَرَ كُلَّمَا كَانَ أَضْعَفَ كَانَ النُّورُ  أَشَدَّ  إِذْهَابًا لَهُ . كَمَا قَالَ الشَّاعِرُ : [ الْكَامِلُ ] 

مِثْلَ النَّهَارِ يَزِيدُ أَبْصَارَ الْوَرَى نُورًا وَيُعْمِي أَعْيُنَ الْخُفَّاشِ 


وَقَالَ الْآخَرُ : [ الطَّوِيلُ ] 
خَفَافِيشُ أَعْمَاهَا النَّهَارُ بِضَوْئِهِ     وَوَافَقَهَا قِطَعٌ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ مُظْلِمُ 



وَبَصَائِرُ الْكُفَّارِ وَالْمُنَافِقِي  نَ فِي غَايَةِ الضَّعْفِ .   فَشِدَّةُ ضَوْءِ النُّورِ تَزِيدُهَا عَمًى . وَقَدْ صَرَّحَ تَعَالَى   بِهَذَا الْعَمَى فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( أَفَمَنْ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ الْحَقُّ كَمَنْ هُوَ أَعْمَى   ) [ 13 \ 19 ] وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَمَا يَسْتَوِي الْأَعْمَى وَالْبَصِيرُ   ) إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : يَكَادُ الْبَرْقُ يَخْطَفُ أَبْصَارَهُمْ ؛   أَيْ : يَكَادُ مُحْكَمُ الْقُرْآنِ يَدُلُّ عَلَى عَوْرَاتِ   الْمُنَافِقِينَ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( كُلَّمَا أَضَاءَ لَهُمْ مَشَوْا فِيهِ وَإِذَا أَظْلَمَ عَلَيْهِمْ قَامُوا     ) ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْمَثَلَ لِلْمُنَافِقِين  َ   بِأَصْحَابِ هَذَا الْمَطَرِ إِذَا أَضَاءَ لَهُمْ مَشَوْا فِي ضَوْئِهِ ،   وَإِذَا أَظْلَمَ وَقَفُوا ، كَمَا أَنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ إِذَا كَانَ   الْقُرْآنُ مُوَافِقًا لِهَوَاهُمْ وَرَغْبَتِهِمْ عَمِلُوا بِهِ ،   كَمُنَاكَحَتِهِ  مْ لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ ، وَإِرْثِهِمْ لَهُمْ ، وَالْقَسْمِ   لَهُمْ مِنْ غَنَائِمِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، وَعِصْمَتِهِمْ بِهِ مِنَ   الْقَتْلِ مَعَ كُفْرِهِمْ فِي الْبَاطِنِ ، وَإِذَا كَانَ غَيْرَ   مُوَافِقٍ لِهَوَاهُمْ كَبَذْلِ الْأَنْفُسِ ، وَالْأَمْوَالِ فِي   الْجِهَادِ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الْمَأْمُورِ بِهِ فِيهِ وَقَفُوا   وَتَأَخَّرُوا . وَقَدْ أَشَارَ تَعَالَى إِلَى هَذَا بِقَوْلِهِ : ( وَإِذَا دُعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ إِذَا فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ وَإِنْ يَكُنْ لَهُمُ الْحَقُّ يَأْتُوا إِلَيْهِ مُذْعِنِينَ   ) [ 24 \ 48 ، 49 ] . 

 [ ص: 17 ] وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : ( كُلَّمَا أَضَاءَ لَهُمْ مَشَوْا فِيهِ     ) أَيْ : إِذَا أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ بِالْمَالِ وَالْعَافِيَةِ   قَالُوا : هَذَا الدِّينُ حَقٌّ ، مَا أَصَابَنَا مُنْذُ تَمَسَّكْنَا  بِهِ  إِلَّا الْخَيْرَ ( وَإِذَا أَظْلَمَ عَلَيْهِمْ قَامُوا     ) أَيْ : وَإِنْ أَصَابَهُمْ فَقْرٌ أَوْ مَرَضٌ أَوْ وُلِدَتْ لَهُمُ   الْبَنَاتُ دُونَ الذُّكُورِ قَالُوا : مَا أَصَابَنَا هَذَا إِلَّا مِنْ   شُؤْمِ هَذَا الدِّينِ وَارْتَدُّوا عَنْهُ . وَهَذَا الْوَجْهُ يَدُلُّ   لَهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَمِنَ  النَّاسِ مَنْ  يَعْبُدُ اللَّهَ عَلَى حَرْفٍ فَإِنْ أَصَابَهُ خَيْرٌ  اطْمَأَنَّ بِهِ  وَإِنْ أَصَابَتْهُ فِتْنَةٌ انْقَلَبَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ  خَسِرَ الدُّنْيَا  وَالْآخِرَةَ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْخُسْرَانُ الْمُبِينُ   ) [ 22 \ 11 ] . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : إِضَاءَتُهُ لَهُمْ مَعْرِفَتَهُمْ بَعْضَ   الْحَقِّ مِنْهُ ، وَإِظْلَامُهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مَا يَعْرِضُ لَهُمْ مِنَ   الشَّكِّ فِيهِ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( يَاأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اعْبُدُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ ، الَّذِي   جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ فِرَاشًا وَالسَّمَاءَ بِنَاءً وَأَنْزَلَ مِنَ   السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَخْرَجَ بِهِ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ رِزْقًا لَكُمْ   ) 

أَشَارَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ إِلَى ثَلَاثَةِ بَرَاهِينَ مِنْ بَرَاهِينِ الْبَعْثِ بَعْدَ الْمَوْتِ ، وَبَيَّنَهَا مُفَصَّلَةً فِي آيَاتٍ أُخَرَ : الْأَوَّلُ : خَلْقُ النَّاسِ أَوَّلًا الْمُشَارُ إِلَيْهِ بُقُولِهِ ( يَاأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اعْبُدُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ     ) ; لِأَنَّ الْإِيجَادَ الْأَوَّلَ أَعْظَمُ بُرْهَانٍ عَلَى   الْإِيجَادِ الثَّانِي ، وَقَدْ أَوْضَحَ ذَلِكَ فِي آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةٍ   كَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 30 \ 27 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( كَمَا بَدَأْنَا أَوَّلَ خَلْقٍ نُعِيدُهُ   ) [ 21 \ 104 ] ، وَكَقَوْلِهِ : ( فَسَيَقُولُونَ مَنْ يُعِيدُنَا قُلِ الَّذِي فَطَرَكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ   ) [ 36 \ 79 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( قُلْ يُحْيِيهَا الَّذِي أَنْشَأَهَا أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ   ) ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( أَفَعَيِينَا بِالْخَلْقِ الْأَوَّلِ بَلْ هُمْ فِي لَبْسٍ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 50 \ 15 ] ، وَكَقَوْلِهِ : ( يَاأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِنَ الْبَعْثِ فَإِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ تُرَابٍ   ) [ 22 \ 5 ] ، وَكَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْتُمُ النَّشْأَةَ الْأُولَى   ) الْآيَةَ [ 56 \ 62 ] . 

وَلِذَا ذَكَرَ تَعَالَى أَنَّ مَنْ أَنْكَرَ الْبَعْثَ فَقَدْ نَسِيَ الْإِيجَادَ الْأَوَّلَ ، كَمَا فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( وَضَرَبَ لَنَا مَثَلًا وَنَسِيَ خَلْقَهُ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 36 \ 78 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَيَقُولُ الْإِنْسَانُ أَئِذَا مَا مِتُّ لَسَوْفَ أُخْرَجُ حَيًّا أَوَلَا يَذْكُرُ الْإِنْسَانُ أَنَّا خَلَقْنَاهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَلَمْ يَكُ شَيْئًا   ) [ 19 \ 67 ، 68 ] ، ثُمَّ رَتَّبَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ الدَّلِيلَ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( فَوَرَبِّكَ لَنَحْشُرَنَّهُ  مْ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 19 \ 68 ] إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

الْبُرْهَانُ الثَّانِي : خَلْقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ الْمُشَارُ إِلَيْهِ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ فِرَاشًا وَالسَّمَاءَ بِنَاءً   )   [ ص:  18 ] لِأَنَّهُمَا  مِنْ أَعْظَمِ الْمَخْلُوقَاتِ ، وَمَنْ قَدَرَ عَلَى  خَلْقِ الْأَعْظَمِ  فَهُوَ عَلَى غَيْرِهِ قَادِرٌ مِنْ بَابٍ أَحْرَى .  وَأَوْضَحَ اللَّهُ  تَعَالَى هَذَا الْبُرْهَانَ فِي آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةٍ  كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : (  لَخَلْقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ أَكْبَرُ مِنْ خَلْقِ النَّاسِ   ) [ 40 \ 57 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( أَوَلَيْسَ   الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ بِقَادِرٍ عَلَى أَنْ يَخْلُقَ   مِثْلَهُمْ بَلَى وَهُوَ الْخَلَّاقُ الْعَلِيمُ   ) [ 36 \ 81 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( أَوَلَمْ   يَرَوْا أَنَّ اللَّهَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَلَمْ   يَعْيَ بِخَلْقِهِنَّ بِقَادِرٍ عَلَى أَنْ يُحْيِيَ الْمَوْتَى بَلَى   ) [ 46 \ 33 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّ اللَّهَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ قَادِرٌ عَلَى أَنْ يَخْلُقَ مِثْلَهُمْ   ) [ 17 \ 99 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( أَأَنْتُمْ أَشَدُّ خَلْقًا أَمِ السَّمَاءُ بَنَاهَا رَفَعَ سَمْكَهَا فَسَوَّاهَا   ) الْآيَةَ [ 79 \ 27 ] إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

الْبُرْهَانُ الثَّالِثُ : إِحْيَاءُ الْأَرْضِ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا ;   فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ أَعْظَمِ الْأَدِلَّةِ عَلَى الْبَعْثِ بَعْدَ الْمَوْتِ ،   كَمَا أَشَارَ لَهُ هُنَا بِقَوْلِهِ : ( وَأَنْزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَخْرَجَ بِهِ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ رِزْقًا لَكُمْ   ) وَأَوْضَحَهُ فِي آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةٍ كَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَمِنْ   آيَاتِهِ أَنَّكَ تَرَى الْأَرْضَ خَاشِعَةً فَإِذَا أَنْزَلْنَا   عَلَيْهَا الْمَاءَ اهْتَزَّتْ وَرَبَتْ إِنَّ الَّذِي أَحْيَاهَا   لَمُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى إِنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ   ) [ 41 \ 39 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَأَحْيَيْنَا بِهِ بَلْدَةً مَيْتًا كَذَلِكَ الْخُرُوجُ   ) [ 50 \ 11 ] ، يَعْنِي : خُرُوجُكُمْ مِنْ قُبُورِكُمْ أَحْيَاءً بَعْدَ أَنْ كُنْتُمْ عِظَامًا رَمِيمًا . وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَيُحْيِي الْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا وَكَذَلِكَ تُخْرَجُونَ   ) [ 30 \ 19 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( حَتَّى   إِذَا أَقَلَّتْ سَحَابًا ثِقَالًا سُقْنَاهُ لِبَلَدٍ مَيِّتٍ   فَأَنْزَلْنَا بِهِ الْمَاءَ فَأَخْرَجْنَا بِهِ مِنْ كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ   كَذَلِكَ نُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ   ) [ 7 \ 57 ] إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِمَّا نَزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا     ) لَمْ يُصَرِّحْ هَنَا بَاسِمِ هَذَا الْعَبْدِ الْكَرِيمِ ، صَلَوَاتُ   اللَّهِ وَسَلَامُهُ عَلَيْهِ ، وَصَرَّحَ بِاسْمِهِ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ   وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ : ( وَآمَنُوا بِمَا نُزِّلَ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ   ) [ 47 \ 2 ] صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ وَسَلَامُهُ عَلَيْهِ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ   ) 

هَذِهِ الْحِجَارَةُ قَالَ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ : إِنَّهَا حِجَارَةٌ   مِنْ كِبْرِيتٍ . وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ : إِنَّهَا الْأَصْنَامُ الَّتِي   كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَهَا . وَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ يُبَيِّنُهُ وَيَشْهَدُ لَهُ   قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( إِنَّكُمْ وَمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ حَصَبُ جَهَنَّمَ   ) . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَبِشِّرِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ أَنَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ   ) 

 [ ص: 19 ] لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا أَنْوَاعَ هَذِهِ الْأَنْهَارِ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ ذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( فِيهَا   أَنْهَارٌ مِنْ مَاءٍ غَيْرِ آسِنٍ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ لَبَنٍ لَمْ   يَتَغَيَّرْ طَعْمُهُ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ خَمْرٍ لَذَّةٍ لِلشَّارِبِينَ   وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ عَسَلٍ مُصَفًّى   ) [ 47 \ 15 ] . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَهُمْ فِيهَا أَزْوَاجٌ مُطَهَّرَةٌ   ) 

لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا صِفَاتِ تِلْكَ الْأَزْوَاجِ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ صِفَاتِهِنَّ الْجَمِيلَةَ فِي آيَاتٍ أُخَرَ كَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَعِنْدَهُمْ قَاصِرَاتُ الطَّرْفِ عِينٌ   ) [ 37 \ 48 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( كَأَنَّهُنَّ الْيَاقُوتُ وَالْمَرْجَانُ   ) [ 55 \ 58 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَحُورٌ عِينٌ كَأَمْثَالِ اللُّؤْلُؤِ الْمَكْنُونِ   ) [ 56 \ 22 ، 23 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَكَوَاعِبَ أَتْرَابًا     ) [ 78 \ 33 ] إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ الْمُبَيِّنَةِ   لِجَمِيلِ صِفَاتِهِنَّ ، وَالْأَزْوَاجُ : جَمْعُ زَوْجٍ بِلَا هَاءٍ فِي   اللُّغَةِ الْفُصْحَى ، وَالزَّوْجَةُ بِالْهَاءِ لُغَةٌ : لَا لَحْنَ   كَمَا زَعَمَهُ الْبَعْضُ . 

وَفِي حَدِيثِ أَنَسٍ  ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنَّهَا زَوْجَتِي " أَخْرَجَهُ مُسْلِمٌ    . 

وَمِنْ شَوَاهِدِهِ قَوْلُ  الْفَرَزْدَقِ    : [ الطَّوِيلُ ] 
وَإِنَّ الَّذِي يَسْعَى لِيُفْسِدَ زَوْجَتِي كَسَاعٍ إِلَى أَسَدِ الشَّرَى يَسْتَبِيلُهَا 


وَقَوْلُ الْآخَرِ : [ الْكَامِلُ ] 
فَبَكَى بَنَاتِي شَجْوُهُنَّ وَزَوْجَتِي     وَالظَّاعِنُونَ إِلَيَّ ثُمَّ تَصَدَّعُوا 


قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ أَنْ يُوصَلَ   ) 

لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا هَذَا الَّذِي أَمَرَ بِهِ أَنْ يُوصَلَ ، وَقَدْ أَشَارَ إِلَى أَنَّ مِنْهُ الْأَرْحَامَ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( فَهَلْ عَسَيْتُمْ إِنْ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ أَنْ تُفْسِدُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَتُقَطِّعُوا أَرْحَامَكُمْ   ) [ 47 \ 22 ] . 

وَأَشَارَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ إِلَى أَنَّ مِنْهُ الْإِيمَانَ بِجَمِيعِ الرُّسُلِ ،   فَلَا يَجُوزُ قَطْعُ بَعْضِهِمْ عَنْ بَعْضٍ فِي ذَلِكَ بِأَنْ يُؤْمِنَ   بِبَعْضِهِمْ دُونَ بَعْضِهِمُ الْآخَرِ . وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( وَيَقُولُونَ نُؤْمِنُ بِبَعْضٍ وَنَكْفُرُ بِبَعْضٍ وَيُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَتَّخِذُوا بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ سَبِيلًا أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ حَقًّا   ) [ 4 \ 150 ، 151 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ     ) ظَاهِرُهُ : أَنَّ مَا فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا خُلِقَ بِالْفِعْلِ   قَبْلَ السَّمَاءِ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ أَنَّ   الْمُرَادَ بِخَلْقِهِ قَبْلَ السَّمَاءِ ، تَقْدِيرُهُ ، وَالْعَرَبُ   تُسَمِّي التَّقْدِيرَ خَلْقًا كَقَوْلِ زُهَيْرٍ    : 
**وَلَأَنْتَ تَفْرِي مَا خَلَقْتَ وَبَعْضُ الْقَوْمِ يَخْلُقُ ثُمَّ لَا يَفْرِي* *

 [ ص: 20 ] وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( وَقَدَّرَ فِيهَا أَقْوَاتَهَا   ) [ 41 \ 10 ] ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : ( ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 2 \ 29 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً   ) الْآيَةَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( خَلِيفَةً ) وَجْهَانِ مِنَ التَّفْسِيرِ لِلْعُلَمَاءِ : 

أَحَدُهُمَا : أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْخَلِيفَةِ أَبُونَا آدَمُ  عَلَيْهِ   وَعَلَى نَبِيِّنَا الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ ; لِأَنَّهُ خَلِيفَةُ   اللَّهِ فِي أَرْضِهِ فِي تَنْفِيذِ أَوَامِرِهِ . وَقِيلَ : لِأَنَّهُ   صَارَ خَلَفًا مِنَ الْجِنِّ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَسْكُنُونَ الْأَرْضَ   قَبْلَهُ ، وَعَلَيْهِ فَالْخَلِيفَةُ : فَعِيلَةٌ بِمَعْنَى فَاعِلٍ ،   وَقِيلَ : لِأَنَّهُ إِذَا مَاتَ يَخْلُفُهُ مَنْ بَعْدَهُ ، وَعَلَيْهِ   فَهُوَ مِنْ فَعِيلَةٍ بِمَعْنَى مَفْعُولٍ . وَكَوْنُ الْخَلِيفَةِ هُوَ آدَمُ  هُوَ الظَّاهِرُ الْمُتَبَادِرُ مِنْ سِيَاقِ الْآيَةِ . 

الثَّانِي : أَنَّ قَوْلَهُ : ( خَلِيفَةً ) مُفْرَدٌ أُرِيدَ بِهِ الْجَمْعُ ؛ أَيْ : خَلَائِفُ ، وَهُوَ اخْتِيَارُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ      . وَالْمُفْرَدُ إِنْ كَانَ اسْمَ جِنْسٍ يَكْثُرُ فِي كَلَامِ  الْعَرَبِ  إِطْلَاقُهُ مُرَادًا بِهِ الْجَمْعُ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَنَهَرٍ   ) [ 54 \ 54 ] يَعْنِي " وَأَنْهَارٍ " بِدَلِيلِ قَوْلِهِ : ( فِيهَا أَنْهَارٌ مِنْ مَاءٍ غَيْرِ آسِنٍ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 47 \ 15 ] . وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَاجْعَلْنَا لِلْمُتَّقِينَ إِمَامًا   ) [ 25 \ 74 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( فَإِنْ طِبْنَ لَكُمْ عَنْ شَيْءٍ مِنْهُ نَفْسًا   ) [ 4 \ 4 ] وَنَظِيرُهُ مِنْ كَلَامِ الْعَرَبِ قَوْلُ عَقِيلِ بْنِ عُلَّفَةَ الْمُرِّيِّ    : [ الْوَافِرُ ] 
**وَكَانَ بَنُو فَزَارَةَ  شَرَّ عَمٍّ وَكُنْتَ لَهُمْ كَشَرٍّ بَنِي الْأَخِينَا* *

وَقَوْلُ الْعَبَّاسِ بْنِ مِرْدَاسٍ السُّلَمِيِّ    : [ الْوَافِرُ ] 
**فَقُلْنَا أَسْلِمُوا إِنَّا أَخُوكُمْ     وَقَدْ سَلَمَتْ مِنَ الْإِحَنِ الصُّدُورُ 
**

وَأَنْشَدَ لَهُ  سِيبَوَيْهِ  قَوْلَ عَلْقَمَةَ بْنِ عَبَدَةَ التَّمِيمِيِّ    : [ الطَّوِيلُ ] 
**بِهَا جِيَفُ الْحَسْرَى فَأَمَّا عِظَامُهَا     فَبِيضٌ وَأَمَا جِلْدُهَا فَصَلِيبُ 
**

وَقَوْلَ الْآخَرِ : [ الْوَافِرُ ] 
**كُلُوا فِي بَعْضِ بَطْنِكُمُ تَعُفُّوا     فَإِنَّ زَمَانَكُمْ زَمَنُ خَمِيصُ 
**

وَإِذَا كَانَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ الْكَرِيمَةُ تَحْتَمِلُ الْوَجْهَيْنِ   الْمَذْكُورَيْن  ِ . فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ قَدْ دَلَّتْ آيَاتٌ أُخَرُ عَلَى   الْوَجْهِ الثَّانِي ، وَهُوَ أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْخَلِيفَةِ :   الْخَلَائِفُ مِنْ آدَمَ  وَبَنِيهِ لَا آدَمُ   [ ص: 21 ] نَفْسُهُ وَحْدَهُ . كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( قَالُوا أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَنْ يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا وَيَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاءَ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 2 \ 30 ] . 

وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ آدَمَ  عَلَيْهِ  وَعَلَى  نَبِيِّنَا الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ لَيْسَ مِمَّنْ يُفْسِدُ  فِيهَا وَلَا  مِمَّنْ يَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاءَ ، وَكَقَوْلِهِ : ( هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَكُمْ خَلَائِفَ فِي الْأَرْضِ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 35 \ 39 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَكُمْ خَلَائِفَ الْأَرْضِ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 6 \ 165 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَيَجْعَلُكُمْ خُلَفَاءَ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 27 \ 62 ] . وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

وَيُمْكِنُ الْجَوَابُ عَنْ هَذَا بِأَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْخَلِيفَةِ آدَمُ  ،   وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ أَعْلَمَ الْمَلَائِكَةَ أَنَّهُ يَكُونُ مِنْ   ذُرِّيَّتِهِ مَنْ يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ الْفَسَادَ ، وَسَفْكَ الدِّمَاءِ .   فَقَالُوا مَا قَالُوا ، وَأَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِخِلَافَةِ آدَمَ   الْخِلَافَةُ الشَّرْعِيَّةُ ، وَبِخِلَافَةِ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ أَعَمُّ مِنْ   ذَلِكَ ، وَهُوَ أَنَّهُمْ يَذْهَبُ مِنْهُمْ قَرْنٌ وَيَخْلُفُهُ قَرْنٌ   آخَرُ . 
تَنْبِيهٌ 

قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  فِي تَفْسِيرِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ : هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ أَصْلٌ فِي نَصْبِ إِمَامٍ وَخَلِيفَةٍ     ; يُسْمَعُ لَهُ وَيُطَاعُ ; لِتَجْتَمِعَ بِهِ الْكَلِمَةُ وَتُنَفَّذَ   بِهِ أَحْكَامُ الْخَلِيفَةِ ، وَلَا خِلَافَ فِي وُجُوبِ ذَلِكَ بَيْنَ   الْأُمَّةِ ، وَلَا بَيْنَ الْأَئِمَّةِ إِلَّا مَا رُوِيَ عَنِ الْأَصَمِّ  ؛ حَيْثُ كَانَ عَنِ الشَّرِيعَةِ أَصَمَّ . إِلَى أَنْ قَالَ : وَدَلِيلُنَا قَوْلُ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى : ( إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً   ) [ 2 \ 30 ] . 

وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( يَادَاوُدُ إِنَّا جَعَلْنَاكَ خَلِيفَةً فِي الْأَرْضِ   ) [ 38 \ 26 ] . وَقَالَ : ( وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَيَسْتَخْلِفَن  َّهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ   ) [ 24 \ 55 ] أَيْ : يَجْعَلُ مِنْهُمْ خُلَفَاءَ إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيِ . 

وَأَجْمَعَتِ الصَّحَابَةُ عَلَى تَقْدِيمِ الصِّدِّيقِ بَعْدَ اخْتِلَافٍ وَقَعَ بَيْنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ  وَالْأَنْصَارِ  فِي سَقِيفَةِ بَنِي سَاعِدَةَ  فِي التَّعْيِينِ حَتَّى قَالَتِ الْأَنْصَارُ    : مِنَّا أَمِيرٌ وَمِنْكُمْ أَمِيرٌ ، فَدَفَعَهُمْ أَبُو بَكْرٍ  وَعُمَرُ  وَالْمُهَاجِرُو  نَ  عَنْ ذَلِكَ ، وَقَالُوا لَهُمْ : إِنَّ الْعَرَبَ لَا تَدِينُ إِلَّا لِهَذَا الْحَيِّ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ  ، وَرَوُوا لَهُمُ الْخَبَرَ فِي ذَلِكَ فَرَجَعُوا وَأَطَاعُوا لِقُرَيْشٍ    . فَلَوْ كَانَ فَرْضُ الْإِمَامَةِ غَيْرَ وَاجِبٍ لَا فِي قُرَيْشٍ  وَلَا   فِي غَيْرِهِمْ ، لَمَا سَاغَتْ هَذِهِ الْمُنَاظَرَةُ وَالْمُحَاوَرَة  ُ   عَلَيْهَا . وَلَقَالَ قَائِلٌ : إِنَّهَا غَيْرُ وَاجِبَةٍ لَا فِي قُرَيْشٍ  وَلَا   فِي غَيْرِهِمْ . فَمَا لِتَنَازُعِكُمْ وَجْهٌ وَلَا فَائِدَةَ فِي   أَمْرٍ لَيْسَ بِوَاجِبٍ ، ثُمَّ إِنَّ الصَّدِّيقَ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ   عَنْهُ - لَمَّا حَضَرَتْهُ الْوَفَاةُ عَهِدَ إِلَى عُمَرَ  فِي الْإِمَامَةِ ، وَلَمْ يَقُلْ لَهُ أَحَدٌ : هَذَا أَمْرٌ غَيْرُ وَاجِبٍ عَلَيْنَا وَلَا   [ ص:  22 ] عَلَيْكَ  . فَدَلَّ عَلَى وُجُوبِهَا ، وَأَنَّهَا رُكْنٌ مِنْ  أَرْكَانِ الدِّينِ  الَّذِي بِهِ قَوَامُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَالْحَمْدُ  لِلَّهِ رَبِّ  الْعَالَمِينَ . انْتَهَى مِنَ الْقُرْطُبِيِّ    . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : مِنَ الْوَاضِحِ الْمَعْلُومِ   مِنْ ضَرُورَةِ الدِّينِ أَنَّ الْمُسْلِمِينَ يَجِبُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَصْبُ   إِمَامٍ تَجْتَمِعُ بِهِ الْكَلِمَةُ ، وَتُنَفَّذُ بِهِ أَحْكَامُ اللَّهِ   فِي أَرْضِهِ ، وَلَمْ يُخَالِفْ فِي هَذَا إِلَّا مَنْ لَا يُعْتَدُّ   بِهِ  كَأَبِي بَكْرٍ الْأَصَمِّ الْمُعْتَزِلِيّ  ِ  ، الَّذِي تَقَدَّمَ فِي كَلَامِ الْقُرْطُبِيِّ  ، وَكَضِرَارٍ وَهِشَامٍ الْفُوَطِيِّ  وَنَحْوِهِمْ . 

وَأَكْثَرُ الْعُلَمَاءِ عَلَى أَنَّ وُجُوبَ الْإِمَامَةِ الْكُبْرَى   بِطَرِيقِ الشَّرْعِ كَمَا دَلَّتْ عَلَيْهِ الْآيَةُ الْمُتَقَدِّمَة  ُ   وَأَشْبَاهُهَا وَإِجْمَاعُ الصَّحَابَةِ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ -   وَلِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى قَدْ يَزَعُ بِالسُّلْطَانِ مَا لَا يَزَعُ   بِالْقُرْآنِ ، كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى : ( لَقَدْ   أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلَنَا بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَنْزَلْنَا مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ   وَالْمِيزَانَ لِيَقُومَ النَّاسُ بِالْقِسْطِ وَأَنْزَلْنَا الْحَدِيدَ   فِيهِ بَأْسٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ   ) ، لِأَنَّ قَوْلَهُ : ( وَأَنْزَلْنَا الْحَدِيدَ فِيهِ بَأْسٌ شَدِيدٌ   ) فِيهِ إِشَارَةٌ إِلَى إِعْمَالِ السَّيْفِ عِنْدَ الْإِبَاءِ بَعْدَ إِقَامَةِ الْحُجَّةِ . 

وَقَالَتِ الْإِمَامِيَّةُ    : إِنَّ الْإِمَامَةَ وَاجِبَةٌ بِالْعَقْلِ لَا بِالشَّرْعِ   . 

وَعَنِ  الْحَسَنِ الْبَصْرِيِّ   وَالْجَاحِظِ  وَالْبَلْخِيِّ    : أَنَّهَا تَجِبُ بِالْعَقْلِ وَالشَّرْعِ مَعًا ، وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّمَا تَتَقَوَّلُهُ الْإِمَامِيَّةُ  مِنَ الْمُفْتَرِيَات  ِ عَلَى أَبِي بَكْرٍ  وَعُمَرَ  وَأَمْثَالِهِمْ   مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ ، وَمَا تَتَقَوَّلُهُ فِي الِاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ إِمَامًا  ،  وَفِي الْإِمَامِ الْمُنْتَظَرِ الْمَعْصُومِ ، وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ مِنْ   خُرَافَاتِهِمْ ، وَأَكَاذِيبِهِم  ُ الْبَاطِلَةِ كُلُّهُ بَاطِلٌ لَا   أَصْلَ لَهُ . 

وَإِذَا أَرَدْتَ الْوُقُوفَ عَلَى تَحْقِيقِ ذَلِكَ : فَعَلَيْكَ   بِكِتَابِ " مِنْهَاجِ السُّنَّةِ النَّبَوِيَّةِ فِي نَقْضِ كَلَامِ الشِّيعَةِ  الْقَدَرِيَّةِ    " لِلْعَلَّامَةِ الشَّيْخِ تَقِيِّ الدِّينِ أَبِي الْعَبَّاسِ بْنِ تَيْمِيَّةَ  ،   فَإِنَّهُ جَاءَ فِيهِ بِمَا لَا مَزِيدَ عَلَيْهِ مِنَ الْأَدِلَّةِ   الْقَاطِعَةِ ، وَالْبَرَاهِينِ السَّاطِعَةِ عَلَى إِبْطَالِ جَمِيعِ   تِلْكَ الْخُرَافَاتِ الْمُخْتَلَقَةِ ، فَإِذَا حَقَّقْتَ وُجُوبَ نَصْبِ   الْإِمَامِ الْأَعْظَمِ عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْإِمَامَةَ تَنْعَقِدُ لَهُ بِأَحَدِ أُمُورٍ     : الْأَوَّلُ : مَا لَوْ نَصَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى   أَنَّ فُلَانًا هُوَ الْإِمَامُ فَإِنَّهَا تَنْعَقِدُ لَهُ بِذَلِكَ . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : إِنَّ إِمَامَةَ أَبِي بَكْرٍ      - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - مِنْ هَذَا الْقَبِيلِ ; لِأَنَّ تَقْدِيمَ   النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي إِمَامَةِ   الصَّلَاةِ وَهِيَ أَهَمُّ شَيْءٍ ، فِيهِ الْإِشَارَةُ إِلَى التَّقْدِيمِ   لِلْإِمَامَةِ الْكُبْرَى وَهُوَ ظَاهِرٌ .   [ ص: 23 ] الثَّانِي : هُوَ اتِّفَاقُ أَهْلِ الْحَلِّ وَالْعَقْدِ عَلَى بَيْعَتِهِ . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : إِنَّ إِمَامَةَ أَبِي بَكْرٍ  مِنْهُ ; لِإِجْمَاعِ أَهْلِ الْحَلِّ وَالْعَقْدِ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ  وَالْأَنْصَارِ  عَلَيْهَا بَعْدَ الْخِلَافِ ، وَلَا عِبْرَةَ بِعَدَمِ رِضَى بَعْضِهِمْ ، كَمَا وَقَعَ مِنْ  سَعْدِ بْنِ عُبَادَةَ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - مِنْ عَدَمِ قَبُولِهِ بَيْعَةَ أَبِي بَكْرٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ . 

الثَّالِثُ : أَنْ يَعْهَدَ إِلَيْهِ الْخَلِيفَةُ الَّذِي قَبْلَهُ ، كَمَا وَقَعَ مِنْ أَبِي بَكْرٍ  لِعُمَرَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا . 

وَمِنْ هَذَا الْقَبِيلِ جَعْلُ عُمَرَ     -  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - الْخِلَافَةَ شُورَى بَيْنَ سِتَّةٍ مِنْ   أَصْحَابِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مَاتَ   وَهُوَ عَنْهُمْ رَاضٍ . 

الرَّابِعُ : أَنْ يَتَغَلَّبَ عَلَى النَّاسِ بِسَيْفِهِ ، وَيَنْزِعَ   الْخِلَافَةَ بِالْقُوَّةِ حَتَّى يَسْتَتِبَّ لَهُ الْأَمْرُ ، وَتَدِينَ   لَهُ النَّاسُ لِمَا فِي الْخُرُوجِ عَلَيْهِ حِينَئِذٍ مِنْ شَقِّ عَصَا   الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، وَإِرَاقَةِ دِمَائِهِمْ . 

قَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : وَمِنْ هَذَا الْقَبِيلِ قِيَامُ  عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ بْنِ مَرْوَانَ  عَلَى عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ  ، وَقَتْلِهِ إِيَّاهُ فِي مَكَّةَ  عَلَى يَدِ  الْحَجَّاجِ بْنِ يُوسُفَ  ، فَاسْتَتَبَّ الْأَمْرُ لَهُ . كَمَا قَالَهُ  ابْنُ قُدَامَةَ  فِي " الْمُغْنِي " . 

وَمِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ مَنْ يَقُولُ : تَنْعَقِدُ لَهُ الْإِمَامَةُ بِبَيْعَةِ وَاحِدٍ ، وَجَعَلُوا مِنْهُ مُبَايَعَةَ عُمَرَ  لِأَبِي بَكْرٍ  فِي سَقِيفَةِ بَنِي سَاعِدَةَ  ، وَمَالَ إِلَيْهِ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ    . وَحَكَى عَلَيْهِ إِمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ الْإِجْمَاعَ وَقِيلَ : بِبَيْعَةِ أَرْبَعَةٍ ، وَقِيلَ غَيْرُ ذَلِكَ . 

هَذَا مُلَخَّصُ كَلَامِ الْعُلَمَاءِ فِيمَا تَنْعَقِدُ بِهِ الْإِمَامَةُ الْكُبْرَى . وَمُقْتَضَى كَلَامِ الشَّيْخِ تَقِيِّ الدِّينِ أَبِي الْعَبَّاسِ بْنِ تَيْمِيَّةَ  فِي   " الْمِنْهَاجِ " أَنَّهَا إِنَّمَا تَنْعَقِدُ بِمُبَايَعَةِ مَنْ   تَقْوَى بِهِ شَوْكَتُهُ ، وَيَقْدِرُ بِهِ عَلَى تَنْفِيذِ أَحْكَامِ   الْإِمَامَةِ ; لِأَنَّ مَنْ لَا قُدْرَةَ لَهُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ كَآحَادِ   النَّاسِ لَيْسَ بِإِمَامٍ . 
وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْإِمَامَ الْأَعْظَمَ تُشْتَرَطُ فِيهِ شُرُوطٌ   : الْأَوَّلُ : أَنْ يَكُونَ قُرَشِيًّا ، وَقُرَيْشٌ  أَوْلَادُ فِهْرِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ  ، وَقِيلَ : أَوْلَادُ النَّضْرِ بْنِ كِنَانَةَ    . فَالْفِهْرِيُّ قُرَشِيٌّ بِلَا نِزَاعٍ ، وَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْ أَوْلَادِ مَالِكِ بْنِ النَّضْرِ  أَوْ أَوْلَادِ النَّضْرِ بْنِ كِنَانَةَ  ؛ فِيهِ خِلَافٌ هَلْ هُوَ قُرَشِيٌّ أَوْ لَا ؟ وَمَا كَانَ مِنْ أَوْلَادِ كِنَانَةَ  مِنْ غَيْرِ النَّضْرِ  فَلَيْسَ بِقُرَشِيٍّ بِلَا نِزَاعٍ . 

 [ ص: 24 ] قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  فِي تَفْسِيرِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ فِي ذِكْرِ شَرَائِطِ الْإِمَامِ . الْأَوَّلُ : أَنْ يَكُونَ مِنْ صَمِيمِ قُرَيْشٍ  ؛ لِقَوْلِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " الْأَئِمَّةُ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ    " وَقَدِ اخْتُلِفَ فِي هَذَا . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : الِاخْتِلَافُ الَّذِي ذَكَرَهُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  فِي اشْتِرَاطِ كَوْنِ الْإِمَامِ الْأَعْظَمِ قُرَشِيًّا ضَعِيفٌ . وَقَدْ دَلَّتِ الْأَحَادِيثُ الصَّحِيحَةُ عَلَى تَقْدِيمِ قُرَيْشٍ  فِي الْإِمَامَةِ عَلَى غَيْرِهِمْ ، وَأَطْبَقَ عَلَيْهِ جَمَاهِيرُ الْعُلَمَاءِ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ . 

وَحَكَى غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ عَلَيْهِ الْإِجْمَاعَ ، وَدَعْوَى الْإِجْمَاعِ تَحْتَاجُ إِلَى تَأْوِيلِ مَا أَخْرَجَهُ  الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  ، عَنْ عُمَرَ  ؛ بِسَنَدٍ رِجَالُهُ ثِقَاتٌ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : " إِنْ أَدْرَكَنِي أَجَلِي وَأَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ  حَيٌّ اسْتَخْلَفْتُهُ " . فَذَكَرَ الْحَدِيثَ وَفِيهِ : " فَإِنْ أَدْرَكَنِي أَجَلِي وَقَدْ مَاتَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ  اسْتَخْلَفْتُ  مُعَاذَ بْنَ جَبَلٍ    " . 

وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ مُعَاذًا  غَيْرَ قُرَشِيٍّ وَتَأْوِيلُهُ بِدَعْوَى انْعِقَادِ الْإِجْمَاعِ بَعْدَ عُمَرَ  أَوْ   تَغْيِيرِ رَأْيِهِ إِلَى مُوَافَقَةِ الْجُمْهُورِ . فَاشْتِرَاطُ   كَوْنِهِ قُرَشِيًّا هُوَ الْحَقُّ ، وَلَكِنَّ النُّصُوصَ الشَّرْعِيَّةَ   دَلَّتْ عَلَى أَنَّ ذَلِكَ التَّقْدِيمَ الْوَاجِبَ لَهُمْ فِي   الْإِمَامَةِ مَشْرُوطٌ بِإِقَامَتِهِمُ الدِّينَ وَإِطَاعَتِهِمْ لِلَّهِ   وَرَسُولِهِ ، فَإِنْ خَالَفُوا أَمْرَ اللَّهِ فَغَيْرُهُمْ مِمَّنْ   يُطِيعُ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى وَيُنَفِّذُ أَوَامِرَهُ أَوْلَى مِنْهُمْ . 

فَمِنَ الْأَدِلَّةِ الدَّالَّةِ عَلَى ذَلِكَ مَا رَوَاهُ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  فِي " صَحِيحِهِ " عَنْ مُعَاوِيَةَ  حَيْثُ قَالَ : بَابُ الْأُمَرَاءِ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ    . حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الْيَمَانِ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا شُعَيْبٌ  ، عَنِ  الزُّهْرِيِّ  قَالَ : كَانَ  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرِ بْنِ مُطْعِمٍ  يُحَدِّثُ أَنَّهُ بَلَغَ مُعَاوِيَةَ  وَهُوَ عِنْدَهُ فِي وَفْدٍ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ    : أَنَّ  عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو  يُحَدِّثُ أَنَّهُ سَيَكُونُ مَلِكٌ مِنْ قَحْطَانَ  فَغَضِبَ   ، فَقَامَ فَأَثْنَى عَلَى اللَّهِ بِمَا هُوَ أَهْلُهُ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ :   أَمَّا بَعْدُ : فَإِنَّهُ قَدْ بَلَغَنِي أَنَّ رِجَالًا مِنْكُمْ   يُحَدِّثُونَ أَحَادِيثَ لَيْسَتْ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ ، وَلَا تُؤْثَرُ   عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَأُولَئِكَ   جُهَّالُكُمْ ، فَإِيَّاكُمْ وَالْأَمَانِيَّ الَّتِي تُضِلُّ أَهْلَهَا ;   فَإِنِّي سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   يَقُولُ : " إِنَّ هَذَا الْأَمْرَ فِي قُرَيْشٍ  لَا يُعَادِيهِمْ أَحَدٌ إِلَّا كَبَّهُ اللَّهُ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ مَا أَقَامُوا الدِّينَ   " . انْتَهَى مِنْ " صَحِيحِ  الْبُخَارِيِّ    " بِلَفْظِهِ . 

وَمَحَلُّ الشَّاهِدِ مِنْهُ قَوْلُهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :   " مَا أَقَامُوا الدِّينَ " لِأَنَّ لَفْظَةَ " مَا " فِيهِ  مَصْدَرِيَّةٌ  ظَرْفِيَّةٌ ، مُقَيِّدَةٌ لِقَوْلِهِ : " إِنَّ هَذَا  الْأَمْرَ فِي قُرَيْشٍ    " ، وَتَقْرِيرُ الْمَعْنَى : إِنَّ هَذَا الْأَمْرَ فِي قُرَيْشٍ  مُدَّةَ   إِقَامَتِهِمُ الدِّينَ ، وَمَفْهُومُهُ : أَنَّهُمْ إِنْ لَمْ  يُقِيمُوهُ  لَمْ يَكُنْ فِيهِمْ . وَهَذَا هُوَ التَّحْقِيقُ الَّذِي لَا  شَكَّ فِيهِ  فِي مَعْنَى الْحَدِيثِ . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (4)
سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ (3)

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ

[ ص: 25 ] وَقَالَ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " فَتْحِ الْبَارِي " فِي الْكَلَامِ عَلَى حَدِيثِ مُعَاوِيَةَ  هَذَا مَا نَصُّهُ : وَقَدْ وَرَدَ فِي حَدِيثِ  أَبِي بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقِ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - نَظِيرَ مَا وَقَعَ فِي حَدِيثِ مُعَاوِيَةَ  ، ذَكَرَهُ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ  فِي الْكِتَابِ الْكَبِيرِ ، فَذَكَرَ قِصَّةَ سَقِيفَةَ بَنِي سَاعِدَةَ  وَبَيْعَةَ أَبِي بَكْرٍ  ، وَفِيهَا : فَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ    : وَإِنَّ هَذَا الْأَمْرَ فِي قُرَيْشٍ  مَا   أَطَاعُوا اللَّهَ ، وَاسْتَقَامُوا عَلَى أَمْرِهِ   . وَقَدْ جَاءَتِ   الْأَحَادِيثُ الَّتِي أَشَرْتُ إِلَيْهَا عَلَى ثَلَاثَةِ أَنْحَاءٍ :   الْأَوَّلُ : وَعِيدُهُمْ بِاللَّعْنِ إِذَا لَمْ يُحَافِظُوا عَلَى   الْمَأْمُورِ بِهِ . كَمَا فِي الْأَحَادِيثِ الَّتِي ذَكَرْتُهَا فِي   الْبَابِ الَّذِي قَبْلَهُ حَيْثُ قَالَ : " الْأُمَرَاءُ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ  مَا فَعَلُوا ثَلَاثًا : مَا حَكَمُوا فَعَدَلُوا   " ، الْحَدِيثَ ، وَفِيهِ : " فَمَنْ لَمْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ مِنْهُمْ فَعَلَيْهِ لَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ   " وَلَيْسَ فِي هَذَا مَا يَقْتَضِي خُرُوجُ الْأَمْرِ عَنْهُمْ . 

الثَّانِي : وَعِيدُهُمْ بِأَنْ يُسَلَّطَ عَلَيْهِمْ مَنْ يُبَالِغُ فِي أَذِيَّتِهِمْ . فَعِنْدَ أَحْمَدَ  وَأَبِي يَعْلَى  مِنْ حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  رَفَعَهُ : " إِنَّكُمْ   أَهْلُ هَذَا الْأَمْرِ مَا لَمْ تُحْدِثُوا ، فَإِذَا غَيَّرْتُمْ  بَعَثَ  اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمْ مَنْ يَلْحَاكُمْ كَمَا يُلْحَى الْقَضِيبُ   " . وَرِجَالُهُ ثِقَاتٌ إِلَّا أَنَّهُ مِنْ رِوَايَةِ  عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُتْبَةَ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  ، عَنْ عَمِّ أَبِيهِ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  وَلَمْ يُدْرِكْهُ ، هَذِهِ رِوَايَةُ  صَالِحِ بْنِ كَيْسَانَ  ، عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ  ، وَخَالَفَهُ  حَبِيبُ بْنُ أَبِي ثَابِتٍ  ، فَرَوَاهُ عَنِ الْقَاسِمِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  ، عَنْ  عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُتْبَةَ  ، عَنْ  أَبِي مَسْعُودٍ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ  وَلَفْظُهُ : " لَا يَزَالُ هَذَا الْأَمْرُ فِيكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ وُلَاتُهُ   " الْحَدِيثَ . 

وَفِي سَمَاعِ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ مِنْ أَبِي مَسْعُودٍ  نَظَرٌ مَبْنِيٌّ عَلَى الْخِلَافِ فِي سَنَةِ وَفَاتِهِ ، وَلَهُ شَاهِدٌ مِنْ مُرْسَلِ  عَطَاءِ بْنِ يَسَارٍ  ، أَخْرَجَهُ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ُ  مِنْ طَرِيقِهِ بِسَنَدٍ صَحِيحٍ إِلَى عَطَاءٍ  ، وَلَفْظُهُ : قَالَ لِقُرَيْشٍ    : " أَنْتُمْ   أَوْلَى بِهَذَا الْأَمْرِ مَا كُنْتُمْ عَلَى الْحَقِّ إِلَّا أَنْ   تَعْدِلُوا عَنْهُ فَتُلْحَوْنَ كَمَا تُلْحَى هَذِهِ الْجَرِيدَةُ   " وَلَيْسَ فِي هَذَا تَصْرِيحٌ بِخُرُوجِ الْأَمْرِ عَنْهُمْ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ فِيهِ إِشْعَارٌ بِهِ . 

الثَّالِثُ : الْإِذْنُ فِي الْقِيَامِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَقِتَالِهِمْ ، وَالْإِيذَانُ بِخُرُوجِ الْأَمْرِ عَنْهُمْ كَمَا أَخْرَجَهُ  الطَّيَالِسِيُّ  ،  وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ُّ  مِنْ حَدِيثِ  ثَوْبَانَ  رَفَعَهُ : " اسْتَقِيمُوا لِقُرَيْشٍ  مَا   اسْتَقَامُوا لَكُمْ ، فَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْتَقِيمُوا فَضَعُوا سُيُوفَكُمْ   عَلَى عَوَاتِقِكُمْ ، فَأَبِيدُوا خَضْرَاءَهُمْ ، فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا   فَكُونُوا زَرَّاعِينَ أَشْقِيَاءَ   " . وَرِجَالُهُ ثِقَاتٌ ، إِلَّا أَنَّ فِيهِ انْقِطَاعًا ; لِأَنَّ رِوَايَةَ  سَالِمِ بْنِ أَبِي الْجَعْدِ  لَمْ يَسْمَعْ مِنْ  ثَوْبَانَ  ، وَلَهُ شَاهِدٌ فِي  الطَّبَرَانِيِّ  مِنْ حَدِيثِ  النُّعْمَانِ بْنِ بَشِيرٍ  بِمَعْنَاهُ . 

 [ ص: 26 ] وَأَخْرَجَ أَحْمَدُ  مِنْ حَدِيثِ ذِي مِخْبَرٍ  بِكَسْرِ الْمِيمِ وَسُكُونِ الْمُعْجَمَةِ وَفَتْحِ الْمُوَحَّدَةِ بَعْدَهُمَا رَاءٌ - وَهُوَ ابْنُ أَخِي النَّجَاشِيِّ    - عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ :   " كَانَ هَذَا الْأَمْرُ فِي حِمْيَرَ  فَنَزَعَهُ اللَّهُ مِنْهُمْ ، وَصَيَّرَهُ فِي قُرَيْشٍ  ، وَسَيَعُودُ لَهُمْ   " وَسَنَدُهُ جَيِّدٌ ، وَهُوَ شَاهِدٌ قَوِيٌّ لِحَدِيثِ الْقَحْطَانِيِّ    ; فَإِنَّ حِمْيَرَ  يَرْجِعُ نَسَبُهَا إِلَى قَحْطَانَ  ، وَبِهِ يَقْوَى أَنَّ مَفْهُومَ حَدِيثِ مُعَاوِيَةَ    : " مَا أَقَامُوا الدِّينَ " أَنَّهُمْ إِذَا لَمْ يُقِيمُوا الدِّينَ خَرَجَ الْأَمْرُ عَنْهُمْ . انْتَهَى . 

وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ قَوْلَ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِ  ، الَّذِي أَنْكَرَهُ عَلَيْهِ مُعَاوِيَةُ  فِي الْحَدِيثِ الْمَذْكُورِ ، إِنَّهُ سَيَكُونُ مَلِكٌ مِنْ قَحْطَانَ  إِذَا كَانَ  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَمْرٍو    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - يَعْنِي بِهِ الْقَحْطَانِيَّ  الَّذِي صَحَّتِ الرِّوَايَةُ بِمُلْكِهِ ، فَلَا وَجْهَ لِإِنْكَارِهِ لِثُبُوتِ أَمْرِهِ فِي الصَّحِيحِ ، مِنْ حَدِيثِ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ : " لَا تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ حَتَّى يَخْرُجَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ قَحْطَانَ  يَسُوقُ النَّاسَ بِعَصَاهُ   " . أَخْرَجَهُ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  فِي   " كِتَابِ الْفِتَنِ " فِي " بَابِ تَغَيُّرِ الزَّمَانِ حَتَّى   يَعْبُدُوا الْأَوْثَانَ " ، وَفِي " كِتَابِ الْمَنَاقِبِ " فِي " بَابِ   ذِكْرِ قَحْطَانَ    " ، وَأَخْرَجَهُ مُسْلِمٌ  فِي " كِتَابِ الْفِتَنِ وَأَشْرَاطِ السَّاعَةِ " فِي " بَابٍ   لَا تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ حَتَّى يَمُرَّ الرَّجُلُ بِقَبْرِ الرَّجُلِ ،   فَيَتَمَنَّى أَنْ يَكُونَ مَكَانَ الْمَيِّتِ مِنَ الْبَلَاءِ   " وَهَذَا الْقَحْطَانِيُّ  لَمْ يُعْرَفِ اسْمُهُ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِينَ . وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : اسْمُهُ جَهْجَاهُ  ، وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمُ : اسْمُهُ شُعَيْبُ بْنُ صَالِحٍ  ، وَقَالَ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي الْكَلَامِ عَلَى حَدِيثِ الْقَحْطَانِيِّ  هَذَا   مَا نَصُّهُ : وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ فِي الْحَجِّ أَنَّ الْبَيْتَ يُحَجُّ   بَعْدَ خُرُوجِ يَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوجَ : وَتَقَدَّمَ الْجَمْعُ بَيْنَهُ   وَبَيْنَ حَدِيثِ : " لَا تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ حَتَّى لَا يُحَجَّ الْبَيْتُ ، وَأَنَّ الْكَعْبَةَ  يُخَرِّبُهَا ذُو السُّوَيْقَتَيْ  نِ مِنَ الْحَبَشَةِ    " فَيَنْتَظِمُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْحَبَشَةَ إِذَا خَرَّبَتِ الْبَيْتَ خَرَجَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقَحْطَانِيُّ  فَأَهْلَكَهُمْ ، وَأَنَّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ يَحُجُّونَ فِي زَمَنِ عِيسَى  بَعْدَ   خُرُوجِ يَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوجَ وَهَلَاكِهِمْ ، وَأَنَّ الرِّيحَ الَّتِي   تَقْبِضُ أَرْوَاحَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ تَبْدَأُ بِمَنْ بَقِيَ بَعْدَ عِيسَى  وَيَتَأَخَّرُ أَهْلُ الْيَمَنِ  بَعْدَهَا . 

وَيُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَكُونَ هَذَا مِمَّا يُفَسِّرُ بِهِ قَوْلُهُ : " الْإِيمَانُ يَمَانٌ   " أَيْ : يَتَأَخَّرُ الْإِيمَانُ بِهَا بَعْدَ فَقْدِهِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْأَرْضِ . وَقَدْ أَخْرَجَ مُسْلِمٌ  حَدِيثَ الْقَحْطَانِيِّ  عَقِبَ حَدِيثِ تَخْرِيبِ الْكَعْبَةِ  ذُو   السُّوَيْقَتَيْ  نِ فَلَعَلَّهُ رَمَزَ إِلَى هَذَا . انْتَهَى مِنْهُ   بِلَفْظِهِ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ ، وَنِسْبَةُ الْعِلْمِ إِلَيْهِ أَسْلَمُ .   

الثَّانِي : مِنْ شُرُوطِ الْإِمَامِ الْأَعْظَمِ : كَوْنُهُ ذَكَرًا وَلَا خِلَافَ فِي ذَلِكَ بَيْنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ ،   [ ص: 27 ] وَيَدُلُّ لَهُ مَا ثَبَتَ فِي " صَحِيحِ  الْبُخَارِيِّ    " وَغَيْرِهِ مِنْ حَدِيثِ أَبِي بَكْرَةَ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَمَّا بَلَغَهُ أَنَّ فَارِسًا مَلَّكُوا ابْنَةَ كِسْرَى  قَالَ : " لَنْ يُفْلِحَ قَوْمٌ وَلَّوْا أَمْرَهُمُ امْرَأَةً   " . 

الثَّالِثُ : مِنْ شُرُوطِ الْإِمَامِ الْأَعْظَمِ كَوْنُهُ حُرًّا . فَلَا   يَجُوزُ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَبْدًا ، وَلَا خِلَافَ فِي هَذَا بَيْنَ   الْعُلَمَاءِ . 

فَإِنْ قِيلَ : وَرَدَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ مَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى جَوَازِ إِمَامَةِ الْعَبْدِ ، فَقَدْ أَخْرَجَ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  فِي [ صَحِيحِهِ ] مِنْ حَدِيثِ  أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " اسْمَعُوا وَأَطِيعُوا ، وَإِنِ اسْتُعْمِلَ عَلَيْكُمْ عَبْدٌ حَبَشِيٌّ كَأَنَّ رَأْسَهُ زَبِيبَةٌ   " . 

وَلِمُسْلِمٍ  مِنْ حَدِيثِ أُمِّ الْحُصَيْنِ    : اسْمَعُوا وَأَطِيعُوا ، وَلَوِ اسْتُعْمِلَ عَلَيْكُمْ عَبْدٌ يَقُودُكُمْ بِكِتَابِ اللَّهِ   . 

وَلِمُسْلِمٍ  أَيْضًا مِنْ حَدِيثِ أَبِي ذَرٍّ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - أَوْصَانِي خَلِيلِي أَنْ أُطِيعَ وَأَسْمَعَ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ عَبْدًا حَبَشِيًّا مُجَدَّعَ الْأَطْرَافِ     . فَالْجَوَابُ مِنْ أَوْجُهٍ : الْأَوَّلُ : أَنَّهُ قَدْ يُضْرَبُ   الْمَثَلُ بِمَا لَا يَقَعُ فِي الْوُجُودِ ، فَإِطْلَاقُ الْعَبْدِ   الْحَبَشِيِّ لِأَجْلِ الْمُبَالَغَةِ فِي الْأَمْرِ بِالطَّاعَةِ ، وَإِنْ   كَانَ لَا يُتَصَوَّرُ شَرْعًا أَنْ يَلِيَ ذَلِكَ ، ذَكَرَ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  هَذَا الْجَوَابَ عَنِ الْخَطَّابِيِّ  ، وَيُشْبِهُ هَذَا الْوَجْهُ قَوْلَهُ تَعَالَى : ( قُلْ إِنْ كَانَ لِلرَّحْمَنِ وَلَدٌ فَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْعَابِدِينَ   ) [ 43 \ 81 ] عَلَى أَحَدِ التَّفْسِيرَاتِ . 

الْوَجْهُ الثَّانِي : أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِاسْتِعْمَالِ الْعَبْدِ   الْحَبَشِيِّ أَنْ يَكُونَ مُؤَمَّرًا مِنْ جِهَةِ الْإِمَامِ الْأَعْظَمِ   عَلَى بَعْضِ الْبِلَادِ وَهُوَ أَظْهَرُهَا ، فَلَيْسَ هُوَ الْإِمَامُ   الْأَعْظَمُ . 

الْوَجْهُ الثَّالِثُ : أَنْ يَكُونَ أُطْلِقَ عَلَيْهِ اسْمُ الْعَبْدِ ;   نَظَرًا لِاتِّصَافِهِ بِذَلِكَ سَابِقًا مَعَ أَنَّهُ وَقْتَ   التَّوْلِيَةِ حُرٌّ ، وَنَظِيرُهُ إِطْلَاقُ الْيُتْمِ عَلَى الْبَالِغِ   بِاعْتِبَارِ اتِّصَافِهِ بِهِ سَابِقًا فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( وَآتُوا الْيَتَامَى أَمْوَالَهُمْ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 4 \ 2 ] ، وَهَذَا كُلُّهُ فِيمَا يَكُونُ بِطَرِيقِ الِاخْتِيَارِ . أَمَّا لَوْ تَغَلَّبَ عَبْدٌ حَقِيقَةً بِالْقُوَّةِ فَإِنَّ   طَاعَتَهُ تَجِبُ ; إِخْمَادًا لِلْفِتْنَةِ ، وَصَوْنًا لِلدِّمَاءِ مَا   لَمْ يَأْمُرْ بِمَعْصِيَةٍ كَمَا تَقَدَّمَتِ الْإِشَارَةُ إِلَيْهِ . 

وَالْمُرَادُ بِالزَّبِيبَةِ فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ وَاحِدَةُ الزَّبِيبِ   الْمَأْكُولِ الْمَعْرُوفِ الْكَائِنِ مِنَ الْعِنَبِ إِذَا جَفَّ ،   وَالْمَقْصُودُ مِنَ التَّشْبِيهِ : التَّحْقِيرُ وَتَقْبِيحُ الصُّورَةِ ;   لِأَنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالطَّاعَةَ إِذَا وَجَبَا لِمَنْ كَانَ كَذَلِكَ   دَلَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى الْوُجُوبِ عَلَى كُلِّ حَالٍ إِلَّا فِي الْمَعْصِيَةِ   كَمَا   [ ص: 28 ] يَأْتِي ،  وَيُشْبِهُ  قَوْلُهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " كَأَنَّهُ  زَبِيبَةٌ "  قَوْلَ الشَّاعِرِ يَهْجُو شَخْصًا أَسْوَدَ : 
*
*دَنِسُ الثِّيَابِ كَأَنَّ فَرْوَةَ رَأْسِهِ غُرِسَتْ فَأَنْبَتَ جَانِبَاهَا فُلْفُلَا* 
*

الرَّابِعُ : مِنْ شُرُوطِهِ أَنْ يَكُونَ بَالِغًا ، فَلَا تَجُوزُ إِمَامَةُ الصَّبِيِّ إِجْمَاعًا لِعَدَمِ قُدْرَتِهِ عَلَى الْقِيَامِ بِأَعْبَاءِ الْخِلَافَةِ . 

الْخَامِسُ : أَنْ يَكُونَ عَاقِلًا ، فَلَا تَجُوزُ إِمَامَةُ الْمَجْنُونِ ، وَلَا الْمَعْتُوهِ ، وَهَذَا لَا نِزَاعَ فِيهِ . 

السَّادِسُ : أَنْ يَكُونَ عَدْلًا ، فَلَا تَجُوزُ إِمَامَةُ فَاسِقٍ ، وَاسْتَدَلَّ عَلَيْهِ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( قَالَ إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ إِمَامًا قَالَ وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِي قَالَ لَا يَنَالُ عَهْدِي الظَّالِمِينَ     ) [ 2 \ 124 ] وَيَدْخُلُ فِي اشْتِرَاطِ الْعَدَالَةِ اشْتِرَاطُ   الْإِسْلَامِ ; لِأَنَّ الْعَدْلَ لَا يَكُونُ غَيْرَ مُسْلِمٍ . 

السَّابِعُ : أَنْ يَكُونَ مِمَّنْ يَصْلُحُ أَنْ يَكُونَ قَاضِيًا مِنْ   قُضَاةِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، مُجْتَهِدًا يُمْكِنُهُ الِاسْتِغْنَاءُ عَنِ   اسْتِفْتَاءِ غَيْرِهِ فِي الْحَوَادِثِ . 

الثَّامِنُ : أَنْ يَكُونَ سَلِيمَ الْأَعْضَاءِ غَيْرَ زَمِنٍ وَلَا أَعْمَى وَنَحْوِ   ذَلِكَ ، وَيَدُلُّ لِهَذَيْنَ الشَّرْطَيْنِ الْأَخِيرَيْنِ ، أَعْنِي :   الْعِلْمَ وَسَلَامَةَ الْجِسْمِ ؛ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى فِي طَالُوتَ : ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاهُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَزَادَهُ بَسْطَةً فِي الْعِلْمِ وَالْجِسْمِ   ) [ 2 \ 247 ] . 

التَّاسِعُ : أَنْ يَكُونَ ذَا خِبْرَةٍ وَرَأْيٍ حَصِيفٍ بِأَمْرِ   الْحَرْبِ ، وَتَدْبِيرِ الْجُيُوشِ ، وَسَدِّ الثُّغُورِ ، وَحِمَايَةِ   بَيْضَةِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، وَرَدْعِ الْأُمَّةِ ، وَالِانْتِقَامِ مِنَ   الظَّالِمِ ، وَالْأَخْذِ لِلْمَظْلُومِ . كَمَا قَالَ لَقِيطٌ   الْإِيَادِيُّ : [ الْبَسِيطُ ]* 
*وَقَلِّدُوا أَمْرَكُمْ لِلَّهِ دَرُّكُمْ     رَحْبَ الذِّرَاعِ بِأَمْرِ الْحَرْبِ مُطَّلِعَا 
*
*

الْعَاشِرُ : أَنْ يَكُونَ مِمَّنْ لَا تَلْحَقُهُ رِقَّةٌ فِي إِقَامَةِ   الْحُدُودِ ، وَلَا فَزَعَ مِنْ ضَرْبِ الرِّقَابِ وَلَا قَطْعِ   الْأَعْضَاءِ ، وَيَدُلُّ ذَلِكَ إِجْمَاعُ الصَّحَابَةِ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ   عَنْهُمْ - عَلَى أَنَّ الْإِمَامَ لَا بُدَّ أَنْ يَكُونَ كَذَلِكَ .   قَالَهُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ    .
مَسَائِلُ : 

الْأُولَى : إِذَا طَرَأَ عَلَى الْإِمَامِ الْأَعْظَمِ فِسْقٌ ، أَوْ دَعْوَةٌ إِلَى بِدْعَةٍ . هَلْ يَكُونُ ذَلِكَ   [ ص: 29 ] سَبَبًا لِعَزْلِهِ وَالْقِيَامِ عَلَيْهِ أَوْ لَا ؟   قَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : إِذَا صَارَ فَاسِقًا ، أَوْ دَاعِيًا إِلَى   بِدْعَةٍ جَازَ الْقِيَامُ عَلَيْهِ لِخَلْعِهِ . وَالتَّحْقِيقُ الَّذِي   لَا شَكَّ فِيهِ أَنَّهُ لَا يَجُوزُ الْقِيَامُ عَلَيْهِ لِخَلْعِهِ   إِلَّا إِذَا ارْتَكَبَ كُفْرًا بَوَاحًا عَلَيْهِ مِنَ اللَّهِ بُرْهَانٌ .   

فَقَدْ أَخْرَجَ الشَّيْخَانِ فِي " صَحِيحَيْهِمَا " عَنْ  عُبَادَةَ بْنِ الصَّامِتِ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - قَالَ : بَايَعْنَا   رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَلَى السَّمْعِ   وَالطَّاعَةِ فِي مَنْشَطِنَا وَمَكْرَهِنَا ، وَعُسْرِنَا وَيُسْرِنَا ،   وَأَثَرَةٍ عَلَيْنَا ، وَأَنْ لَا نُنَازِعَ الْأَمْرَ أَهْلَهُ ، قَالَ :   " إِلَّا أَنْ تَرَوْا كُفْرًا بَوَاحًا عِنْدَكُمْ فِيهِ مِنَ اللَّهِ   بُرْهَانٌ " . 

وَفِي " صَحِيحٍ مُسْلِمٍ    " مِنْ حَدِيثِ  عَوْفِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ الْأَشْجَعِيِّ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَقُولُ : " خِيَارُ   أَئِمَّتِكُمُ الَّذِينَ تُحِبُّونَهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَكُم  ْ ، وَتُصَلُّونَ   عَلَيْهِمْ وَيُصَلُّونَ عَلَيْكُمْ ، وَشِرَارُ أَئِمَّتِكُمُ الَّذِينَ   تُبْغِضُونَهُمْ وَيُبْغِضُونَكُ  مْ ، وَتَلْعَنُونَهُ  مْ  وَيَلْعَنُونَكُ  مْ "  قَالُوا : قُلْنَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَفَلَا  نُنَابِذُهُمْ عِنْدَ  ذَلِكَ ؟ قَالَ : " لَا مَا أَقَامُوا فِيكُمُ  الصَّلَاةَ ، لَا مَا  أَقَامُوا فِيكُمُ الصَّلَاةَ ، إِلَّا مِنْ وَلِيَ  عَلَيْهِ وَالٍ فَرَآهُ  يَأْتِي شَيْئًا مِنْ مَعْصِيَةِ اللَّهِ  فَلْيَكْرَهْ مَا يَأْتِي مِنْ  مَعْصِيَةِ اللَّهِ ، وَلَا يَنْزِعَنَّ  يَدًا مِنْ طَاعَةٍ   " . 

وَفِي " صَحِيحٍ مُسْلِمٍ    " أَيْضًا : مِنْ حَدِيثِ  أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا - أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ :     " سَتَكُونُ أُمَرَاءُ فَتَعْرِفُونَ وَتُنْكِرُونَ ، فَمَنْ عَرَفَ   بَرِئَ ، وَمَنْ أَنْكَرَ سَلِمَ ، وَلَكِنْ مِنْ رِضِيَ وَتَابَعَ " .   قَالُوا : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَفَلَا نُقَاتِلُهُمْ ؟ قَالَ : " لَا مَا   صَلَّوْا " . 

وَأَخْرَجَ الشَّيْخَانِ فِي " صَحِيحَيْهِمَا " مِنْ حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَنْ   رَأَى مِنْ أَمِيرِهِ شَيْئًا فَكَرِهَهُ فَلْيَصْبِرْ ; فَإِنَّهُ  لَيْسَ  أَحَدٌ يُفَارِقُ الْجَمَاعَةَ شِبْرًا فَيَمُوتُ ، إِلَّا مَاتَ  مِيتَةً  جَاهِلِيَّةً  " . 

وَأَخْرَجَ مُسْلِمٌ  فِي " صَحِيحِهِ " مِنْ حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَقُولُ : " مَنْ   خَلَعَ يَدًا مِنْ طَاعَةٍ لَقِيَ اللَّهَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ لَا   حُجَّةَ لَهُ ، وَمَنْ مَاتَ وَلَيْسَ فِي عُنُقِهِ بَيْعَةٌ مَاتَ مِيتَةً   جَاهِلِيَّةً   " وَالْأَحَادِيثُ فِي هَذَا كَثِيرَةٌ . 

فَهَذِهِ النُّصُوصُ تَدُلُّ عَلَى مَنْعِ الْقِيَامِ عَلَيْهِ ، وَلَوْ   كَانَ مُرْتَكِبًا لِمَا لَا يَجُوزُ ، إِلَّا إِذَا ارْتَكَبَ الْكُفْرَ   الصَّرِيحَ الَّذِي قَامَ الْبُرْهَانُ الشَّرْعِيُّ مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ   وَسُنَّةِ رَسُولِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ   [ ص: 30 ] كُفْرٌ بَوَاحٌ ؛ أَيْ : ظَاهِرٌ بَادٍ لَا لَبْسَ فِيهِ . 

وَقَدْ دَعَا  الْمَأْمُونُ  وَالْمُعْتَصِمُ  وَالْوَاثِقُ  إِلَى   بِدْعَةِ الْقَوْلِ : بِخَلْقِ الْقُرْآنِ ، وَعَاقَبُوا الْعُلَمَاءَ   مِنْ أَجْلِهَا بِالْقَتْلِ ، وَالضَّرْبِ ، وَالْحَبْسِ ، وَأَنْوَاعِ   الْإِهَانَةِ ، وَلَمْ يَقُلْ أَحَدٌ بِوُجُوبِ الْخُرُوجِ عَلَيْهِمْ   بِسَبَبِ ذَلِكَ . وَدَامَ الْأَمْرُ بِضْعَ عَشْرَةَ سَنَةٍ حَتَّى وَلِيَ   الْمُتَوَكِّلُ  الْخِلَافَةَ ، فَأَبْطَلَ الْمِحْنَةَ ، وَأَمَرَ بِإِظْهَارِ السُّنَّةِ . 

وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ أَجْمَعَ جَمِيعُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَا طَاعَةَ لِإِمَامٍ وَلَا غَيْرِهِ فِي مَعْصِيَةِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى   . وَقَدْ جَاءَتْ بِذَلِكَ الْأَحَادِيثُ الصَّحِيحَةُ الصَّرِيحَةُ الَّتِي لَا لَبْسَ فِيهَا ، وَلَا مَطْعَنَ كَحَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " السَّمْعُ   وَالطَّاعَةُ عَلَى الْمَرْءِ الْمُسْلِمِ فِيمَا أَحَبَّ وَكَرِهَ ، مَا   لَمْ يُؤْمَرْ بِمَعْصِيَةٍ ، فَإِنْ أُمِرَ بِمَعْصِيَةٍ فَلَا سَمْعَ   وَلَا طَاعَةَ   " أَخْرَجَهُ الشَّيْخَانِ ، وَأَبُو دَاوُدَ    . 

وَعَنْ  عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ     -  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ قَالَ فِي السَّرِيَّةِ الَّذِينَ أَمَرَهُمْ   أَمِيرُهُمْ أَنْ يَدْخُلُوا فِي النَّارِ : " لَوْ دَخَلُوهَا مَا خَرَجُوا مِنْهَا أَبَدًا ; إِنَّمَا الطَّاعَةُ فِي الْمَعْرُوفِ   " وَفِي الْكِتَابِ الْعَزِيزِ : ( وَلَا يَعْصِينَكَ فِي مَعْرُوفٍ   ) [ 60 \ 12 ] . 

الْمَسْأَلَةُ الثَّانِيَةُ : هَلْ يَجُوزُ نَصْبُ خَلِيفَتَيْنِ كِلَاهُمَا مُسْتَقِلٌّ دُونَ الْآخَرِ ؟ فِي ذَلِكَ ثَلَاثَةُ أَقْوَالٍ : الْأَوَّلُ : قَوْلُ الْكَرَّامِيَّة  ِ  بِجَوَازِ ذَلِكَ مُطْلَقًا مُحْتَجِّينَ بِأَنَّ عَلِيًّا  وَمُعَاوِيَةَ  كَانَا   إِمَامَيْنِ وَاجِبَيِ الطَّاعَةِ كِلَاهُمَا عَلَى مَنْ مَعَهُ ،   وَبِأَنَّ ذَلِكَ يُؤَدِّي إِلَى كَوْنِ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا أَقْوَمَ   بِمَا لَدَيْهِ وَأَضْبَطَ لِمَا يَلِيهِ . وَبِأَنَّهُ لَمَّا جَازَ   بَعْثُ نَبِيَّيْنِ فِي عَصْرٍ وَاحِدٍ ، وَلَمْ يُؤَدِّ ذَلِكَ إِلَى   إِبْطَالِ النُّبُوَّةِ كَانَتِ الْإِمَامَةُ أَوْلَى . 

الْقَوْلُ الثَّانِي : قَوْلُ جَمَاهِيرِ الْعُلَمَاءِ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ : أَنَّهُ لَا يَجُوزُ تَعَدُّدُ الْإِمَامِ الْأَعْظَمِ ،   بَلْ يَجِبُ كَوْنُهُ وَاحِدًا ، وَأَنْ لَا يَتَوَلَّى عَلَى قُطْرٍ  مِنَ  الْأَقْطَارِ إِلَّا أُمَرَاؤُهُ الْمُوَلَّوْنَ مِنْ قَبَلِهِ ،   مُحْتَجِّينَ بِمَا أَخْرَجَهُ مُسْلِمٌ  فِي " صَحِيحِهِ " مِنْ حَدِيثِ  أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِذَا بُويِعَ لِخَلِيفَتَيْنِ فَاقْتُلُوا الْآخَرَ مِنْهُمَا   " . 

وَلِمُسْلِمٍ  أَيْضًا : مِنْ حَدِيثِ عَرْفَجَةَ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَقُولُ : " مَنْ أَتَاكُمْ وَأَمْرُكُمْ جَمِيعٌ عَلَى رَجُلٍ وَاحِدٍ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَشُقَّ عَصَاكُمْ أَوْ يُفَرِّقَ   [ ص: 31 ] جَمَاعَتَكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوهُ   " . وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ : " فَاضْرِبُوهُ بِالسَّيْفِ كَائِنًا مَنْ كَانَ   " . 

وَلِمُسْلِمٍ  أَيْضًا مِنْ حَدِيثِ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا :     " وَمَنْ بَايَعَ إِمَامًا فَأَعْطَاهُ صَفْقَةَ يَدِهِ وَثَمَرَةَ   قَلْبِهِ ، فَلْيُطِعْهُ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعَ ، فَإِنْ جَاءَ آخَرُ يُنَازِعُهُ   فَاضْرِبُوا عُنُقَ الْآخَرِ " ثُمَّ قَالَ : سَمِعَتْهُ أُذُنَايَ مِنْ   رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَوَعَاهُ قَلْبِي    . 

وَأَبْطَلُوا احْتِجَاجَ الْكَرَّامِيَّة  ِ  بِأَنَّ مُعَاوِيَةَ  أَيَّامَ نِزَاعِهِ مَعَ عَلِيٍّ  لَمْ يَدَّعِ الْإِمَامَةَ لِنَفْسِهِ ، وَإِنَّمَا ادَّعَى وِلَايَةَ الشَّامِ  بِتَوْلِيَةِ   مَنْ قَبْلَهُ مِنَ الْأَئِمَّةِ ، وَيَدُلُّ لِذَلِكَ : إِجْمَاعُ   الْأُمَّةِ فِي عَصْرِهِمَا عَلَى أَنَّ الْإِمَامَ أَحَدُهُمَا فَقَطْ لَا   كُلٌّ مِنْهُمَا . وَأَنَّ الِاسْتِدْلَالَ بِكَوْنِ كُلٍّ مِنْهُمَا   أَقَوْمَ بِمَا لَدَيْهِ ، وَأَضْبَطَ لِمَا يَلِيهِ ، وَبِجَوَازِ بَعْثِ   نَبِيَّيْنِ فِي وَقْتٍ وَاحِدٍ ، يَرُدُّهُ قَوْلُهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " فَاقْتُلُوا الْآخَرَ مِنْهُمَا   " ; وَلِأَنَّ نَصْبَ خَلِيفَتَيْنِ يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الشِّقَاقِ وَحُدُوثِ الْفِتَنِ . 

الْقَوْلُ الثَّالِثُ : التَّفْصِيلُ ، فَيُمْنَعُ نَصْبُ إِمَامَيْنِ فِي   الْبَلَدِ الْوَاحِدِ وَالْبِلَادِ الْمُتَقَارِبَة  ِ ، وَيَجُوزُ فِي   الْأَقْطَارِ الْمُتَنَائِيَة  ِ كَالْأَنْدَلُسِ  وَخُرَاسَانَ    . قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  فِي تَفْسِيرِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ مَا نَصُّهُ : لَكِنْ إِنْ تَبَاعَدَتِ الْأَقْطَارُ وَتَبَايَنَتْ كَالْأَنْدَلُسِ  وَخُرَاسَانَ  ، جَازَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى مَا يَأْتِي بَيَانُهُ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى . انْتَهَى مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ . 

وَالْمُشَارُ إِلَيْهِ فِي كَلَامِهِ : نَصْبُ خَلِيفَتَيْنِ ، وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِجَوَازِ ذَلِكَ : الْأُسْتَاذُ أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ  ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُ  إِمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ  ، وَنَقَلَهُ عَنْهُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  ، وَالْقُرْطُبِيّ  ُ  فِي تَفْسِيرِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ . 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ    : قُلْتُ : وَهَذَا يُشْبِهُ حَالَ الْخُلَفَاءِ ؛ بَنِي الْعَبَّاسِ  بِالْعِرَاقِ  ، وَالْفَاطِمِيِّ  ينَ  بِمِصْرَ  ، وَالْأُمَوِيِّي  نَ  بِالْمَغْرِبِ    . 

الْمَسْأَلَةُ الثَّالِثَةُ : هَلْ لِلْإِمَامِ أَنْ يَعْزِلَ نَفْسَهُ ؟ 

قَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : لَهُ ذَلِكَ . قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ    : وَالدَّلِيلُ عَلَى أَنَّ لَهُ عَزْلَ نَفْسِهِ قَوْلُ  أَبِي بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقِ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : أَقِيلُونِي أَقِيلُونِي ، وَقَوْلُ الصَّحَابَةِ  رَضِيَ  اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ : لَا نُقِيلُكَ وَلَا نَسْتَقِيلُكَ . قَدَّمَكَ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لِدِينِنَا  فَمَنْ  ذَا يُؤَخِّرُكَ ، رَضِيَكَ   [ ص: 32 ] رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لِدِينِنَا أَفَلَا نَرْضَاكَ ؟ 

قَالَ : فَلَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ ذَلِكَ لَأَنْكَرَتِ الصَّحَابَةُ ذَلِكَ   عَلَيْهِ ، وَلَقَالَتْ لَهُ : لَيْسَ لَكَ أَنْ تَقُولَ هَذَا . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : لَيْسَ لَهُ عَزْلُ نَفْسِهِ ; لِأَنَّهُ   تَقَلَّدَ حُقُوقَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ التَّخَلِّي عَنْهَا . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : إِنْ كَانَ عَزْلُهُ لِنَفْسِهِ   لِمُوجَبٍ يَقْتَضِي ذَلِكَ كَإِخْمَادِ فِتْنَةٍ كَانَتْ سَتَشْتَعِلُ   لَوْ لَمْ يَعْزِلْ نَفْسَهُ ، أَوْ لِعِلْمِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ الْعَجْزَ   عَنِ الْقِيَامِ بِأَعْبَاءِ الْخِلَافَةِ ، فَلَا نِزَاعَ فِي جَوَازِ   عَزْلِ نَفْسِهِ . وَلِذَا أَجْمَعَ جَمِيعُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ عَلَى   الثَّنَاءِ عَلَى سِبْطِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - بِعَزْلِ نَفْسِهِ وَتَسْلِيمِهِ الْأَمْرَ إِلَى مُعَاوِيَةَ  ، بَعْدَ أَنْ بَايَعَهُ أَهْلُ الْعِرَاقِ       ; حَقْنًا لِدِمَاءِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَأَثْنَى عَلَيْهِ بِذَلِكَ قَبْلَ   وُقُوعِهِ جَدُّهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   بِقَوْلِهِ : " إِنَّ ابْنِي هَذَا سَيِّدٌ ، وَلَعَلَّ اللَّهَ أَنْ يُصْلِحَ بِهِ بَيْنَ فِئَتَيْنِ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ   " أَخْرَجَهُ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  وَغَيْرُهُ مِنْ حَدِيثِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ . 

الْمَسْأَلَةُ الرَّابِعَةُ : هَلْ يَجِبُ الْإِشْهَادُ عَلَى عَقْدِ الْإِمَامَةِ ؟ 

قَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : لَا يَجِبُ ; لِأَنَّ إِيجَابَ الْإِشْهَادِ   يَحْتَاجُ إِلَى دَلِيلٍ مِنَ النَّقْلِ . وَهَذَا لَا دَلِيلَ عَلَيْهِ   مِنْهُ . وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : يَجِبُ الْإِشْهَادُ عَلَيْهِ ;   لِئَلَّا يَدَّعِيَ مُدَّعٍ أَنَّ الْإِمَامَةَ عُقِدَتْ لَهُ سِرًّا ،   فَيُؤَدِّيَ ذَلِكَ إِلَى الشِّقَاقِ وَالْفِتْنَةِ . 

وَالَّذِينَ قَالُوا بِوُجُوبِ الْإِشْهَادِ عَلَى عَقْدِ الْإِمَامَةِ ، قَالُوا : يَكْفِي شَاهِدَانِ خِلَافًا لِلْجُبَّائِيِّ  فِي اشْتِرَاطِهِ أَرْبَعَةَ شُهُودٍ وَعَاقِدًا وَمَعْقُودًا لَهُ ، مُسْتَنْبِطًا ذَلِكَ مِنْ تَرْكِ عُمَرَ  الْأَمْرَ شُورَى بَيْنَ سِتَّةٍ فَوَقَعَ الْأَمْرُ عَلَى عَاقِدٍ ، وَهُوَ  عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ عَوْفٍ  وَمَعْقُودٍ لَهُ ، وَهُوَ عُثْمَانُ  وَبَقِيَ الْأَرْبَعَةُ الْآخَرُونَ شُهُودًا ، وَلَا يَخْفَى ضَعْفُ هَذَا الِاسْتِنْبَاطِ كَمَا نَبَّهَ عَلَيْهِ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  وَابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( ثُمَّ عَرَضَهُمْ عَلَى الْمَلَائِكَةِ   ) يَعْنِي مُسَمَّيَاتِ الْأَسْمَاءِ لَا الْأَسْمَاءَ كَمَا يُتَوَهَّمُ مِنْ ظَاهِرِ الْآيَةِ . 

وَقَدْ أَشَارَ إِلَى أَنَّهَا الْمُسَمَّيَاتُ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( أَنْبِئُونِي بِأَسْمَاءِ هَؤُلَاءِ   ) الْآيَةَ ، كَمَا هُوَ ظَاهِرٌ .
[ ص: 33 ] قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْتُمُونَ   ) لَمْ   يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا هَذَا الَّذِي كَانُوا يَكْتُمُونَ ، وَقَدْ قَالَ  بَعْضُ  الْعُلَمَاءِ : هُوَ مَا كَانَ يُضْمِرُهُ إِبْلِيسُ مِنَ  الْكِبْرِ ،  وَعَلَى هَذَا الْقَوْلِ فَقَدْ بَيَّنَهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى :  ( إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى وَاسْتَكْبَرَ   ) . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لِآدَمَ   ) لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا هَلْ قَالَ لَهُمْ ذَلِكَ قَبْلَ خَلْقِ آدَمَ  أَوْ بَعْدَ خَلْقِهِ ؟ وَقَدْ صَرَّحَ فِي سُورَةِ " الْحِجْرِ " وَ " ص " بِأَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهُمْ ذَلِكَ قَبْلَ خَلْقِ آدَمَ    . فَقَالَ فِي " الْحِجْرِ " : ( وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ إِنِّي خَالِقٌ بَشَرًا مِنْ صَلْصَالٍ مِنْ حَمَإٍ مَسْنُونٍ فَإِذَا سَوَّيْتُهُ وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِي فَقَعُوا لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ   ) [ الْآيَةَ 28 ، 29 ] ، وَقَالَ فِي سُورَةِ " ص " : ( إِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ إِنِّي خَالِقٌ بَشَرًا مِنْ طِينٍ فَإِذَا سَوَّيْتُهُ وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِي فَقَعُوا لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ   ) [ الْآيَةَ 71 ، 72 ] . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى وَاسْتَكْبَرَ   ) لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا مُوجِبَ اسْتِكْبَارِهِ فِي زَعْمِهِ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَهُ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ كَقَوْلِهِ : ( قَالَ أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِنْهُ خَلَقْتَنِي مِنْ نَارٍ وَخَلَقْتَهُ مِنْ طِينٍ   ) [ 7 \ 12 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( قَالَ لَمْ أَكُنْ لِأَسْجُدَ لِبَشَرٍ خَلَقْتَهُ مِنْ صَلْصَالٍ مِنْ حَمَإٍ مَسْنُونٍ   ) [ 15 \ 33 ] . 

تَنْبِيهٌ 

مِثْلُ قِيَاسِ إِبْلِيسَ نَفْسَهُ عَلَى عُنْصُرِهِ ، الَّذِي هُوَ النَّارُ وَقِيَاسِهِ آدَمَ  عَلَى عُنْصُرِهِ ، الَّذِي هُوَ الطِّينُ وَاسْتِنْتَاجُه  ُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ مِنْ آدَمَ      . وَلَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُؤْمَرَ بِالسُّجُودِ لِمَنْ هُوَ خَيْرٌ  مِنْهُ  ، مَعَ وُجُودِ النَّصِّ الصَّرِيحِ الَّذِي هُوَ قَوْلُهُ  تَعَالَى : ( اسْجُدُوا لِآدَمَ    ) يُسَمَّى  فِي اصْطِلَاحِ الْأُصُولِيِّين  َ فَاسِدُ الِاعْتِبَارِ .  وَإِلَيْهِ  الْإِشَارَةُ بِقَوْلِ صَاحِبِ " مَرَاقِي السُّعُودِ " : [  الرَّجَزُ ]* 
*وَالْخُلْفُ لِلنَّصِّ أَوْ إِجْمَاعٍ دَعَا فَسَادَ الِاعْتِبَارِ كُلُّ مَنْ وَعَى 

*
*فَكُلُّ  مَنْ  رَدَّ نُصُوصَ الْوَحْيِ بِالْأَقْيِسَةِ فَسَلَفُهُ فِي ذَلِكَ   إِبْلِيسُ ، وَقِيَاسُ إِبْلِيسَ هَذَا لَعَنَهُ اللَّهُ بَاطِلٌ مِنْ   ثَلَاثَةِ أَوْجُهٍ : الْأَوَّلُ : أَنَّهُ فَاسِدُ الِاعْتِبَارِ ;   لِمُخَالَفَةِ النَّصِّ الصَّرِيحِ كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ قَرِيبًا . 

الثَّانِي : أَنَّا لَا نُسَلِّمُ أَنَّ النَّارَ خَيْرٌ مِنَ الطِّينِ ،   بَلِ الطِّينُ خَيْرٌ مِنَ النَّارِ ; لِأَنَّ طَبِيعَتَهَا الْخِفَّةُ   وَالطَّيْشُ وَالْإِفْسَادُ وَالتَّفْرِيقُ ، وَطَبِيعَتَهُ الرَّزَانَةُ   وَالْإِصْلَاحُ فَتُودِعُهُ الْحَبَّةَ   [ ص: 34 ] فَيُعْطِيكَهَا سُنْبُلَةً ، وَالنَّوَاةَ فَيُعْطِيكَهَا نَخْلَةً . 

وَإِذَا أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَعْرِفَ قَدْرَ الطِّينِ فَانْظُرْ إِلَى   الرِّيَاضِ النَّاضِرَةِ ، وَمَا فِيهَا مِنَ الثِّمَارِ اللَّذِيذَةِ ،   وَالْأَزْهَارِ الْجَمِيلَةِ ، وَالرَّوَائِحِ الطَّيِّبَةِ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ   الطِّينَ خَيْرٌ مِنَ النَّارِ . 

الثَّالِثُ : أَنَّا لَوْ سَلَّمْنَا تَسْلِيمًا جَدَلِيًّا أَنَّ النَّارَ   خَيْرٌ مِنَ الطِّينِ ، فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَلْزَمُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ أَنَّ   إِبْلِيسَ خَيْرٌ مِنْ آدَمَ     ; لِأَنَّ  شَرَفَ الْأَصْلِ لَا يَقْتَضِي شَرَفَ الْفَرْعِ ، بَلْ قَدْ  يَكُونُ  الْأَصْلُ رَفِيعَ الْفَرْعِ وَضِيعًا ، كَمَا قَالَ الشَّاعِرُ : [   الْبَسِيطُ ]* 
*إِذَا افْتَخَرْتَ بِآبَاءٍ لَهُمْ شَرَفٌ     قُلْنَا صَدَقْتَ وَلَكِنْ بِئْسَ مَا وَلَدُوا 
*
*

وَقَالَ الْآخَرُ : [ الْمُتَقَارِبُ ]* 
*وَمَا يَنْفَعُ الْأَصْلُ مِنْ هَاشِمٍ      إِذَا كَانَتِ النَّفْسُ مِنْ بَاهِلَهْ  

*


*قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَتَلَقَّى آدَمُ مِنْ رَبِّهِ كَلِمَاتٌ   ) لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا مَا هَذِهِ الْكَلِمَاتُ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَهَا فِي سُورَةِ " الْأَعْرَافِ " ، بِقَوْلِهِ : ( قَالَا رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنْفُسَنَا وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ   ) [ الْآيَةَ 23 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ   ) لَمْ   يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا مَا هَذِهِ النِّعْمَةُ الَّتِي أَنْعَمَهَا عَلَيْهِمْ ،   وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَهَا فِي آيَاتٍ أُخَرَ ، كَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَظَلَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْغَمَامَ وَأَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَالسَّلْوَى   ) [ 2 \ 57 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَإِذْ نَجَّيْنَاكُمْ مِنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَسُومُونَكُمْ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ   ) الْآيَةَ ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَنُرِيدُ أَنْ نَمُنَّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ أَئِمَّةً وَنَجْعَلَهُمُ الْوَارِثِينَ وَنُمَكِّنَ لَهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنُرِيَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا مِنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَحْذَرُونَ   ) [ 28 \ 5 ، 6 ] إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَأَوْفُوا بِعَهْدِي أُوفِ بِعَهْدِكُمْ   ) لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا مَا عَهْدُهُ وَمَا عَهْدُهُمْ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ ذَلِكَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ كَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَقَالَ   اللَّهُ إِنِّي مَعَكُمْ لَئِنْ أَقَمْتُمُ الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَيْتُمُ   الزَّكَاةَ وَآمَنْتُمْ بِرُسُلِي وَعَزَّرْتُمُوه  ُمْ وَأَقْرَضْتُمُ   اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا لَأُكَفِّرَنَّ عَنْكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ   وَلَأُدْخِلَنَّ  كُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ   ) [ 5 \ 12 ] فَعَهْدُهُمْ هُوَ الْمَذْكُورُ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( لَئِنْ   أَقَمْتُمُ الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَيْتُمُ الزَّكَاةَ وَآمَنْتُمْ بِرُسُلِي   وَعَزَّرْتُمُوه  ُمْ وَأَقْرَضْتُمُ اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا   ) وَعَهْدُهُ هُوَ الْمَذْكُورُ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( لَأُكَفِّرَنَّ عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ   ) . 

 [ ص: 35 ] وَأَشَارَ إِلَى عَهْدِهِمْ أَيْضًا بِقَوْلِهِ : ( وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ لَتُبَيِّنُنَّه  ُ لِلنَّاسِ وَلَا تَكْتُمُونَهُ   ) [ 3 \ 187 ] إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَا تَلْبِسُوا الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ   ) الْحَقُّ   الَّذِي لَبَسُوهُ بِالْبَاطِلِ هُوَ إِيمَانُهُمْ بِبَعْضِ مَا فِي   التَّوْرَاةِ ، وَالْبَاطِلُ الَّذِي لَبَسُوا بِهِ الْحَقَّ هُوَ   كُفْرُهُمْ بِبَعْضِ مَا فِي التَّوْرَاةِ ، وَجَحْدُهُمْ لَهُ ، كَصِفَاتِ   رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَغَيْرِهَا   مِمَّا كَتَمُوهُ وَجَحَدُوهُ ، وَهَذَا يُبَيِّنُهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : (   أَفَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِبَعْضِ الْكِتَابِ وَتَكْفُرُونَ بِبَعْضٍ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 2 \ 85 ] وَالْعِبْرَةُ بِعُمُومِ الْأَلْفَاظِ لَا بِخُصُوصِ الْأَسْبَابِ كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَاسْتَعِينُوا بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلَاةِ   ) الِاسْتِعَانَةُ بِالصَّبْرِ عَلَى أُمُورِ الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ لَا إِشْكَالَ فِيهَا ، وَأَمَّا نَتِيجَةُ الِاسْتِعَانَةِ بِالصَّلَاةِ ،   فَقَدْ أَشَارَ لَهَا تَعَالَى فِي آيَاتٍ مِنْ كِتَابِهِ ، فَذَكَرَ   أَنَّ مِنْ نَتَائِجِ الِاسْتِعَانَةِ بِهَا النَّهْيَ عَمَّا لَا يَلِيقُ ،   وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( إِنَّ الصَّلَاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ   ) [ 29 \ 45 ] ، وَأَنَّهَا تَجْلِبُ الرِّزْقَ وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( وَأْمُرْ أَهْلَكَ بِالصَّلَاةِ وَاصْطَبِرْ عَلَيْهَا لَا نَسْأَلُكَ رِزْقًا نَحْنُ نَرْزُقُكَ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلتَّقْوَى   ) ، وَلِذَا كَانَ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذَا حَزَبَهُ أَمْرٌ بَادَرَ إِلَى الصَّلَاةِ . 

وَإِيضَاحُ ذَلِكَ : أَنَّ الْعَبْدَ إِذَا قَامَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَبِّهِ   يُنَاجِيهِ ، وَيَتْلُو كِتَابَهُ هَانَ عَلَيْهِ كُلُّ مَا فِي الدُّنْيَا   رَغْبَةً فِيمَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَرَهْبَةً مِنْهُ ، فَيَتَبَاعَدُ عَنْ   كُلِّ مَا لَا يُرْضِي اللَّهَ فَيَرْزُقُهُ اللَّهُ وَيَهْدِيهِ .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (5)
سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ (4)

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( الَّذِينَ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُمْ مُلَاقُوا رَبِّهِمْ   ) ، الْمُرَادُ بِالظَّنِّ هُنَا : الْيَقِينُ كَمَا يَدُلُّ عَلَيْهِ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَبِالْآخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ   ) [ 2 \ 4 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْتُونَ مَا آتَوْا وَقُلُوبُهُمْ وَجِلَةٌ أَنَّهُمْ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ رَاجِعُونَ   ) [ 23 \ 60 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَا يُقْبَلُ مِنْهَا شَفَاعَةٌ   ) الْآيَةَ   ، ظَاهِرُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ عَدَمُ قَبُولِ الشَّفَاعَةِ مُطْلَقًا يَوْمَ   الْقِيَامَةِ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ أَنَّ   الشَّفَاعَةَ الْمَنْفِيَّةَ هِيَ الشَّفَاعَةُ لِلْكُفَّارِ ،   وَالشَّفَاعَةُ لِغَيْرِهِمْ بِدُونِ إِذْنِ رَبِّ السَّمَاوَاتِ   وَالْأَرْضِ . 

أَمَّا الشَّفَاعَةُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِإِذْنِهِ فَهِيَ ثَابِتَةٌ   بِالْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ وَالْإِجْمَاعِ . فَنَصَّ عَلَى عَدَمِ   الشَّفَاعَةِ لِلْكَفَّارِ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( وَلَا يَشْفَعُونَ إِلَّا لِمَنِ ارْتَضَى   ) [ 21 \ 28 ] ، وَقَدْ قَالَ : ( وَلَا يَرْضَى لِعِبَادِهِ الْكُفْرَ   ) [ 39 \ 7 ] ، وَقَالَ تَعَالَى عَنْهُمْ مُقَرِّرًا لَهُ : ( فَمَا لَنَا مِنْ شَافِعِينَ   ) [ 26 \ 100 ]   [ ص: 36 ] وَقَالَ : ( فَمَا تَنْفَعُهُمْ شَفَاعَةُ الشَّافِعِينَ   ) [ 74 \ 48 ] إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

وَقَالَ فِي الشَّفَاعَةِ بِدُونِ إِذْنِهِ : ( مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ   ) [ 2 \ 255 ] ، وَقَالَ : ( وَكَمْ   مِنْ مَلَكٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ لَا تُغْنِي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئًا إِلَّا   مِنْ بَعْدِ أَنْ يَأْذَنَ اللَّهُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَرْضَى   ) [ 53 \ 26 ] ، وَقَالَ : ( يَوْمَئِذٍ لَا تَنْفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ إِلَّا مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ الرَّحْمَنُ وَرَضِيَ لَهُ قَوْلًا   ) [ 20 \ 109 ] إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

وَادِّعَاءُ شُفَعَاءَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ لِلْكُفَّارِ أَوْ بِغَيْرِ إِذْنِهِ   ، مِنْ أَنْوَاعِ الْكُفْرِ بِهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا ، كَمَا صَرَّحَ بِذَلِكَ   فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( وَيَقُولُونَ  هَؤُلَاءِ  شُفَعَاؤُنَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ قُلْ أَتُنَبِّئُونَ اللَّهَ بِمَا  لَا  يَعْلَمُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ سُبْحَانَهُ  وَتَعَالَى  عَمَّا   ) [ 10 \ 18 ] . 

تَنْبِيهٌ 

هَذَا الَّذِي قَرَّرْنَاهُ مِنْ أَنَّ الشَّفَاعَةَ لِلْكُفَّارِ مُسْتَحِيلَةٌ شَرْعًا مُطْلَقًا ، يُسْتَثْنَى مِنْهُ شَفَاعَتُهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِعَمِّهِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ  فِي   نَقْلِهِ مِنْ مَحَلٍّ مِنَ النَّارِ إِلَى مَحَلٍّ آخَرَ مِنْهَا ،  كَمَا  ثَبَتَ عَنْهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ ،   فَهَذِهِ الصُّورَةُ الَّتِي ذَكَرْنَا مِنْ تَخْصِيصِ الْكِتَابِ   بِالسُّنَّةِ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( يَسُومُونَكُمْ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ   ) بَيَّنَهُ بِقَوْلِهِ بَعْدَهُ : ( يُذَبِّحُونَ أَبْنَاءَكُمْ   ) الْآيَةَ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَإِذْ فَرَقْنَا بِكُمُ الْبَحْرَ فَأَنْجَيْنَاكُ  مْ   ) لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا كَيْفِيَّةَ فَرْقِ الْبَحْرِ بِهِمْ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ ذَلِكَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ كَقَوْلِهِ : ( فَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنِ اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ الْبَحْرَ فَانْفَلَقَ فَكَانَ كُلُّ فِرْقٍ كَالطَّوْدِ الْعَظِيمِ   ) [ 26 \ 63 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَلَقَدْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنْ أَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي فَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ طَرِيقًا فِي الْبَحْرِ يَبَسًا   ) الْآيَةَ [ 20 \ 77 ] . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَأَغْرَقْنَا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ   ) لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا كَيْفِيَّةَ إِغْرَاقِهِمْ وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَهَا فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ كَقَوْلِهِ : ( فَأَتْبَعُوهُمْ مُشْرِقِينَ فَلَمَّا تَرَاءَى الْجَمْعَانِ قَالَ أَصْحَابُ مُوسَى إِنَّا لَمُدْرَكُونَ قَالَ كَلَّا إِنَّ مَعِيَ رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ فَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنِ اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ الْبَحْرَ فَانْفَلَقَ فَكَانَ كُلُّ فِرْقٍ كَالطَّوْدِ الْعَظِيمِ وَأَزْلَفْنَا ثَمَّ الْآخَرِينَ وَأَنْجَيْنَا مُوسَى وَمَنْ مَعَهُ أَجْمَعِينَ ثُمَّ أَغْرَقْنَا الْآخَرِينَ   ) [ 26 \ 60 إِلَى 66 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ بِجُنُودِهِ فَغَشِيَهُمْ مِنَ الْيَمِّ مَا غَشِيَهُمْ   ) [ 20 \ 78 ] . 

وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَاتْرُكِ الْبَحْرَ رَهْوًا إِنَّهُمْ جُنْدٌ مُغْرَقُونَ   ) [ 44 \ 24 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( رَهْوًا   ) ،   [ ص: 37 ] أَيْ : سَاكِنًا عَلَى حَالَةِ انْفِلَاقِهِ حَتَّى يَدْخُلُوا فِيهِ إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَإِذْ وَاعَدْنَا مُوسَى أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً   ) لَمْ   يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا هَلْ وَاعَدَهُ إِيَّاهَا مُجْتَمِعَةً أَوْ   مُتَفَرِّقَةً ؟ وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ فِي سُورَةِ الْأَعْرَافِ أَنَّهَا   مُتَفَرِّقَةٌ ، وَأَنَّهُ وَاعَدَهُ أَوَّلًا ثَلَاثِينَ ، ثُمَّ   أَتَمَّهَا بِعَشْرٍ ، وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( وَوَاعَدْنَا مُوسَى ثَلَاثِينَ لَيْلَةً وَأَتْمَمْنَاهَ  ا بِعَشْرٍ فَتَمَّ مِيقَاتُ رَبِّهِ أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً   ) [ 7 \ 124 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَإِذْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَالْفُرْقَانَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ   ) 

لظَّاهِرُ فِي مَعْنَاهُ : أَنَّ الْفُرْقَانَ هُوَ الْكِتَابُ الَّذِي أُوتِيَهُ مُوسَى  ،   وَأَنَّمَا عَطَفَ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ تَنْزِيلًا لِتَغَايُرِ الصِّفَاتِ   مَنْزِلَةَ تَغَايُرِ الذَّوَاتِ ; لِأَنَّ ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابَ الَّذِي هُوَ   التَّوْرَاةُ مَوْصُوفٌ بِأَمْرَيْنِ : أَحَدُهُمَا : أَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ   كَتَبَهُ اللَّهُ لِنَبِيِّهِ مُوسَى  عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَى نَبِيِّنَا الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ . 

وَالثَّانِي : أَنَّهُ فُرْقَانٌ ؛ أَيْ : فَارَقَ بَيْنَ الْحَقِّ   وَالْبَاطِلِ ، فَعَطَفَ الْفُرْقَانَ عَلَى الْكِتَابِ ، مَعَ أَنَّهُ   هُوَ نَفْسُهُ نَظَرًا لِتَغَايُرِ الصِّفَتَيْنِ ، كَقَوْلِ الشَّاعِرِ : [   الْمُتَقَارِبُ ] 
**إِلَى الْمَلِكِ الْقَرْمِ وَابْنِ الْهُمَامِ وَلَيْثِ الْكَتِيبَةِ فِي الْمُزْدَحِمِ* *

بَلْ رُبَّمَا عَطَفَتِ الْعَرَبُ الشَّيْءَ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ مَعَ   اخْتِلَافِ اللَّفْظِ فَقَطْ ، فَاكْتَفُوا بِالْمُغَايَرَة  ِ فِي اللَّفْظِ   . كَقَوْلِ الشَّاعِرِ : [ الْبَسِيطُ ] 
**إِنِّي لَأَعْظُمُ فِي صَدْرِ الْكَمِيِّ عَلَى     مَا كَانَ فِيَّ مِنَ التَّجْدِيرِ وَالْقِصَرِ 
**

الْقِصَرُ : هُوَ التَّجْدِيرُ بِعَيْنِهِ ، وَقَوْلُ الْآخَرِ : [ الْوَافِرُ ] 
**وَقَدَّدْتُ الْأَدِيمَ لِرَاهِشِيهِ     وَأَلْفَى قَوْلُهَا كَذِبًا وَمَيْنَا 
**

وَالْمَيْنُ : هُوَ الْكَذِبُ بِعَيْنِهِ ، وَقَوْلُ الْآخَرِ : [ الطَّوِيلُ ] 
**أَلَا حَبَّذَا هِنْدٌ  وَأَرْضٌ بِهَا هِنْدٌ   وَهِنْدٌ  أَتَى مِنْ دُونِهَا النَّأْيُ وَالْبُعْدُ 
**

وَالْبُعْدُ : هُوَ النَّأْيُ بِعَيْنِهِ ، وَقَوْلُ عَنْتَرَةَ  فِي مُعَلَّقَتِهِ : [ الْكَامِلُ ] 
**حُيِّيتَ مِنْ طَلَلٍ تَقَادَمَ عَهْدُهُ     أَقْوَى وَأَقْفَرَ بَعْدَ أُمِّ الْهَيْثَمِ 


**وَالْإِقْفَارُ : هُوَ الْإِقْوَاءُ بِعَيْنِهِ . 

وَالدَّلِيلُ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ عَلَى أَنَّ الْفُرْقَانَ هُوَ مَا أُوتِيَهُ مُوسَى    . قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ الْفُرْقَانَ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 21 \ 48 ] . 
[ ص: 38 ] قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( إِنَّكُمْ ظَلَمْتُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ بِاتِّخَاذِكُمُ الْعِجْلَ   ) لَمْ   يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا مِنْ أَيِّ شَيْءٍ هَذَا الْعِجْلُ الْمَعْبُودُ مِنْ   دُونِ اللَّهِ ؟ وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ ذَلِكَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ   كَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَاتَّخَذَ قَوْمُ مُوسَى مِنْ بَعْدِهِ مِنْ حُلِيِّهِمْ عِجْلًا جَسَدًا لَهُ خُوَارٌ   ) [ 7 \ 148 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَلَكِنَّا حُمِّلْنَا أَوْزَارًا مِنْ زِينَةِ الْقَوْمِ فَقَذَفْنَاهَا فَكَذَلِكَ أَلْقَى السَّامِرِيُّ فَأَخْرَجَ لَهُمْ عِجْلًا جَسَدًا لَهُ خُوَارٌ     ) [ 20 \ 87 ، 88 ] وَلَمْ يَذْكُرِ الْمَفْعُولَ الثَّانِيَ   لِلِاتِّخَاذِ فِي جَمِيعِ الْقُرْآنِ ، وَتَقْدِيرُهُ : بِاتِّخَاذِكُمُ   الْعِجْلَ إِلَهًا ، كَمَا أَشَارَ لَهُ فِي سُورَةِ " طَهَ " بِقَوْلِهِ :   ( فَكَذَلِكَ أَلْقَى السَّامِرِيُّ فَأَخْرَجَ لَهُمْ عِجْلًا جَسَدًا لَهُ خُوَارٌ فَقَالُوا هَذَا إِلَهُكُمْ وَإِلَهُ مُوسَى   ) [ 87 \ 88 ] ، قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَكُمُ الطُّورَ   ) [ 2 \ 63 ] ، أَوْضَحَهُ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( وَإِذْ نَتَقْنَا الْجَبَلَ فَوْقَهُمْ كَأَنَّهُ ظُلَّةٌ   ) [ 7 \ 171 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( خُذُوا مَا آتَيْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةٍ     ) [ 2 \ 63 ] لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا هَذَا الَّذِي آتَاهُمْ مَا هُوَ ،   وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ أَنَّهُ الْكِتَابُ الْفَارِقُ   بَيْنَ الْحَقِّ وَالْبَاطِلِ ، وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( وَإِذْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَالْفُرْقَانَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ   ) [ 2 \ 53 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْتُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَدَوْا مِنْكُمْ فِي السَّبْتِ   ) أَجْمَلَ قِصَّتَهُمْ هُنَا وَفَصَّلَهَا فِي سُورَةِ " الْأَعْرَافِ " فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( وَاسْأَلْهُمْ عَنِ الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ حَاضِرَةَ الْبَحْرِ   ) [ الْآيَاتِ 163 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( قَالُوا ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُبَيِّنُ لَنَا مَا هِيَ     ) لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ مَقْصُودَهُمْ بِقَوْلِهِمْ : ( مَا هِيَ ) إِلَّا   أَنَّ جَوَابَ سُؤَالِهِمْ دَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّ مُرَادَهُمْ بِقَوْلِهِمْ فِي   الْمَوْضِعِ الْأَوَّلِ ( مَا هِيَ ) أَيْ : مَا سِنُّهَا ؟ بِدَلِيلِ   قَوْلِهِ : ( قَالَ إِنَّهُ يَقُولُ إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ لَا فَارِضٌ وَلَا بِكْرٌ     ) الْآيَةَ . وَأَنَّ مُرَادَهُمْ بِقَوْلِهِمْ ( مَا هِيَ ) فِي   الْمَوْضِعِ الْآخَرِ هَلْ هِيَ عَامِلَةٌ أَوْ لَا ؟ وَهَلْ فِيهَا عَيْبٌ   أَوْ لَا ؟ وَهَلْ فِيهَا وَشْيٌ مُخَالِفٌ لِلَوْنِهَا أَوْ لَا ؟   بِدَلِيلِ قَوْلِهِ : ( قَالَ إِنَّهُ يَقُولُ إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ لَا ذَلُولٌ تُثِيرُ الْأَرْضَ وَلَا تَسْقِي الْحَرْثَ مُسَلَّمَةٌ لَا شِيَةَ فِيهَا   ) [ 2 \ 71 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَإِذْ قَتَلْتُمْ نَفْسًا فَادَّارَأْتُمْ فِيهَا   ) لَمْ يُصَرِّحْ هَلْ هَذِهِ النَّفْسُ ذَكَرٌ أَوْ أُنْثَى ؟ وَقَدْ أَشَارَ إِلَى أَنَّهَا ذَكَرٌ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( فَقُلْنَا اضْرِبُوهُ بِبَعْضِهَا   ) [ 2 \ 73 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( كَذَلِكَ يُحْيِي اللَّهُ الْمَوْتَى وَيُرِيكُمْ آيَاتِهِ   ) 

الْآيَةَ ، أَشَارَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ إِلَى أَنَّ إِحْيَاءَ قَتِيلِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  دَلِيلٌ عَلَى بَعْثِ النَّاسِ بَعْدَ الْمَوْتِ ; لِأَنَّ مَنْ أَحْيَا نَفْسًا   [ ص: 39 ] وَاحِدَةً بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا قَادِرٌ عَلَى إِحْيَاءِ جَمِيعِ النُّفُوسِ ، وَقَدْ صَرَّحَ بِهَذَا فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( مَا خَلْقُكُمْ وَلَا بَعْثُكُمْ إِلَّا كَنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ   ) [ 31 \ 28 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( ثُمَّ قَسَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ فَهِيَ كَالْحِجَارَةِ     ) الْآيَةَ ، لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا سَبَبَ قَسْوَةِ قُلُوبِهِمْ ،   وَلَكِنَّهُ أَشَارَ إِلَى ذَلِكَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ كَقَوْلِهِ : ( فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقَهُمْ لَعَنَّاهُمْ وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبَهُمْ قَاسِيَةً   ) [ 5 \ 13 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( فَطَالَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْأَمَدُ فَقَسَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 57 \ 16 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَمِنْهُمْ أُمِّيُّونَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ الْكِتَابَ إِلَّا أَمَانِيَّ   ) اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي الْمُرَادِ ( بِالْأَمَانِيِّ ) هُنَا عَلَى قَوْلَيْنِ : 

أَحَدُهُمَا : أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْأُمْنِيَةِ الْقِرَاءَةُ ؛ أَيْ : لَا   يَعْلَمُونَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا قِرَاءَةَ أَلْفَاظٍ دُونَ إِدْرَاكِ   مَعَانِيهَا . وَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ لَا يَتَنَاسَبُ مَعَ قَوْلِهِ ( وَمِنْهُمْ أُمِّيُّونَ   ) ; لِأَنَّ الْأُمِّيَّ لَا يَقْرَأُ . 

الثَّانِي : أَنَّ الِاسْتِثْنَاءَ مُنْقَطِعٌ ، وَالْمَعْنَى لَا   يَعْلَمُونَ الْكِتَابَ ، لَكِنْ يَتَمَنَّوْنَ أَمَانِيَّ بَاطِلَةً ،   وَيَدُلُّ لِهَذَا الْقَوْلِ : قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَقَالُوا لَنْ يَدْخُلَ الْجَنَّةَ إِلَّا مَنْ كَانَ هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَى تِلْكَ أَمَانِيُّهُمْ   ) [ 2 \ 111 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( لَيْسَ بِأَمَانِيِّكُم  ْ وَلَا أَمَانِيِّ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ   ) [ 4 \ 123 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( ثُمَّ أَنْتُمْ هَؤُلَاءِ تَقْتُلُونَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ     ) الْآيَةَ ، يَعْنِي : تَقْتُلُونَ إِخْوَانَكُمْ ، وَيُبَيِّنُ أَنَّ   ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْمُرَادُ ، كَثْرَةُ وُرُودِهِ كَذَلِكَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ   نَحْوَ قَوْلِهِ : ( وَلَا تَلْمِزُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ   ) [ 49 \ 11 ] أَيْ : لَا يَلْمِزْ أَحَدُكُمْ أَخَاهُ وَقَوْلِهِ : ( لَوْلَا إِذْ سَمِعْتُمُوهُ ظَنَّ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ خَيْرًا   ) [ 24 \ 12 ] أَيْ : بِإِخْوَانِهِمْ وَقَوْلِهِ : ( فَاقْتُلُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ     ) [ 2 \ 54 ] أَيْ : بِأَنْ يَقْتُلَ الْبَرِيءُ مِنْ عِبَادَةِ   الْعِجْلِ مَنْ عَبَدَهُ مِنْهُمْ إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

وَيُوَضِّحُ هَذَا الْمَعْنَى قَوْلُهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنَّ   مَثَلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فِي تَرَاحُمِهِمْ وَتَوَادِّهِمْ ، كَمَثَلِ   الْجَسَدِ الْوَاحِدِ إِذَا أُصِيبَ مِنْهُ عُضْوٌ تَدَاعَى لَهُ سَائِرُ   الْجَسَدِ بِالسَّهَرِ وَالْحُمَّى   " . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( أَفَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِبَعْضِ الْكِتَابِ وَتَكْفُرُونَ بِبَعْضٍ   ) 

يَتَبَيَّنُ مِمَّا قَبْلَهُ أَنَّ الْبَعْضَ الَّذِي آمَنُوا بِهِ هُوَ   فِدَاءُ الْأَسَارَى مِنْهُمْ ، وَالْبَعْضَ الَّذِي كَفَرُوا بِهِ هُوَ   إِخْرَاجُهُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ وَقَتْلِهِمْ وَمُظَاهَرَةِ الْعَدُوِّ   عَلَيْهِمْ ، وَإِنْ كَفَرُوا بِغَيْرِ هَذَا مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَآمَنُوا   بِغَيْرِهِ مِنْهُ . 
*
*[ ص: 40 ] قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ   ) لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا مَا هَذِهِ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَهَا فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ كَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَرَسُولًا   إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ   أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ فَأَنْفُخُ   فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَأُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ   وَالْأَبْرَصَ وَأُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ   بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ   ) [ 3 \ 49 ] إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ   ) هُوَ جِبْرِيلُ  عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ ، وَيَدُلُّ لِذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( نَزَلَ بِهِ الرُّوحُ الْأَمِينُ   ) [ 26 \ 193 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( فَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهَا رُوحَنَا   ) الْآيَةَ [ 19 \ 17 ] . 
**قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ مُوسَى بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ   ) 

لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا مَا هَذِهِ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَبَيَّنَهَا فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ كَقَوْلِهِ : ( فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمُ الطُّوفَانَ وَالْجَرَادَ وَالْقُمَّلَ وَالضَّفَادِعَ وَالدَّمَ آيَاتٍ مُفَصَّلَاتٍ   ) [ 7 \ 133 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( فَأَلْقَى عَصَاهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ ثُعْبَانٌ مُبِينٌ وَنَزَعَ يَدَهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ بَيْضَاءُ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 26 \ 32 - 33 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( فَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنِ اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ الْبَحْرَ فَانْفَلَقَ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 26 \ 63 ] . إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 
**قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( خُذُوا مَا آتَيْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةٍ وَاسْمَعُوا     ) الْآيَةَ ، قَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : هُوَ مِنَ السَّمْعِ  بِمَعْنَى  الْإِجَابَةِ ، وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُهُمْ : سَمْعًا وَطَاعَةً ؛ أَيْ  :  إِجَابَةً وَطَاعَةً ، وَمِنْهُ : سَمِعَ اللَّهُ لِمَنْ حَمِدَهُ -  فِي  الصَّلَاةِ - أَيْ : أَجَابَ دُعَاءَ مَنْ حَمِدَهُ ، وَيَشْهَدُ  لِهَذَا  الْمَعْنَى قَوْلُهُ : ( إِنَّمَا  كَانَ  قَوْلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذَا دُعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ  لِيَحْكُمَ  بَيْنَهُمْ أَنْ يَقُولُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا   )  [ 24 \ 51 ]  وَهَذَا قَوْلُ الْجُمْهُورِ ، وَقِيلَ : إِنَّ الْمُرَادَ  بِقَوْلِهِ (  وَاسْمَعُوا ) أَيْ : بِآذَانِكُمْ وَلَا تَمْتَنِعُوا مِنْ  أَصْلِ  الِاسْتِمَاعِ . 

وَيَدُلُّ لِهَذَا الْوَجْهِ : أَنَّ بَعْضَ الْكُفَّارِ رُبَّمَا   امْتَنَعَ مِنْ أَصْلِ الِاسْتِمَاعِ خَوْفَ أَنْ يَسْمَعَ كَلَامَ   الْأَنْبِيَاءِ ، كَمَا فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى عَنْ نُوحٍ  مَعَ قَوْمِهِ : ( وَإِنِّي   كُلَّمَا دَعَوْتُهُمْ لِتَغْفِرَ لَهُمْ جَعَلُوا أَصَابِعَهُمْ فِي   آذَانِهِمْ وَاسْتَغْشَوْا ثِيَابَهُمْ وَأَصَرُّوا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا   اسْتِكْبَارًا   ) [ 71 \ 7 ] . 

وَقَوْلِهِ عَنْ قَوْمِ نَبِيِّنَا صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَا تَسْمَعُوا لِهَذَا الْقُرْآنِ وَالْغَوْا فِيهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَغْلِبُونَ   ) [ 41 \ 26 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَإِذَا   تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُنَا بَيِّنَاتٍ تَعْرِفُ فِي وُجُوهِ الَّذِينَ   كَفَرُوا الْمُنْكَرَ يَكَادُونَ يَسْطُونَ بِالَّذِينَ يَتْلُونَ   عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِنَا   ) [ 22 \ 72 ]
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (6)
سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ (5)

*[ ص: 41 ] وَقَوْلِهِ : ( قَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَعَصَيْنَا    ) [ 2 \ 93 ] ; لِأَنَّ السَّمْعَ الَّذِي لَا يُنَافِي الْعِصْيَانَ  هُوَ السَّمْعُ بِالْآذَانِ دُونَ السَّمْعِ بِمَعْنَى الْإِجَابَةِ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( يَوَدُّ أَحَدُهُمْ لَوْ يُعَمَّرُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ وَمَا هُوَ بِمُزَحْزِحِهِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ أَنْ يُعَمَّرَ   ) 

مَعْنَى الْآيَةِ : أَنَّ أَحَدَ الْمَذْكُورِينَ يَتَمَنَّى أَنْ يَعِيشَ  أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ ، وَطُولُ عُمُرِهِ لَا يُزَحْزِحُهُ ، أَيْ : لَا  يُبْعِدُهُ عَنِ الْعَذَابِ ، فَالْمَصْدَرُ الْمُنْسَبِكُ مِنْ أَنَّ  وَصِلَتِهَا فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( أَنْ يُعَمَّرَ   ) فَاعِلُ اسْمِ الْفَاعِلِ الَّذِي هُوَ مُزَحْزِحُهُ عَلَى أَصَحِّ الْأَعَارِيبِ ، وَفِي " لَوْ " مِنْ قَوْلِهِ : ( لَوْ يُعَمَّرُ    ) ، وَجْهَانِ : الْأَوَّلُ : وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الْجُمْهُورِ أَنَّهَا  حَرْفٌ مَصْدَرِيٌّ ، وَهِيَ وَصِلَتُهَا فِي تَأْوِيلِ مَفْعُولٍ بِهِ لِـ  " يَوَدُّ " وَالْمَعْنَى : ( يَوَدُّ أَحَدُهُمْ   ) أَيْ : يَتَمَنَّى تَعْمِيرَ أَلْفِ سَنَةٍ ، وَ " لَوْ " : قَدْ تَكُونُ حَرْفًا مَصْدَرِيًّا لِقَوْلِ قَتِيلَةَ بِنْتِ الْحَارِثِ    : 
مَا كَانَ ضَرَّكَ لَوْ مَنَّنَتْ وَرُبَّمَا مَنَّ الْفَتَى وَهُوَ الْمَغِيظُ الْمُحْنَقُ 


أَيْ : مَا كَانَ ضَرَّكَ مِنْهُ . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : إِنَّ ( لَوْ ) هُنَا هِيَ الشَّرْطِيَّةُ ،  وَالْجَوَابُ مَحْذُوفٌ وَتَقْدِيرُهُ : لَوْ يُعَمَّرْ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ ،  لَكَانَ ذَلِكَ أَحَبَّ شَيْءٍ إِلَيْهِ ، وَحُذِفَ جَوَابُ ( لَوْ ) مَعَ  دَلَالَةِ الْمَقَامِ عَلَيْهِ وَاقِعٌ فِي الْقُرْآنِ وَفِي كَلَامِ  الْعَرَبِ ، فَمِنْهُ فِي الْقُرْآنِ ؛ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( كَلَّا لَوْ تَعْلَمُونَ عِلْمَ الْيَقِينِ   ) [ 102 \ 5 ] أَيْ : لَوْ تَعْلَمُونَ عِلْمَ الْيَقِينِ لَمَا ( أَلْهَاكُمُ التَّكَاثُرُ   ) [ 102 \ 1 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَلَوْ أَنَّ قُرْآنًا سُيِّرَتْ بِهِ الْجِبَالُ    ) [ 13 \ 31 ] أَيْ : لَكَانَ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ أَوْ لَكَفَرْتُمْ  بِالرَّحْمَنِ ، وَمِنْهُ فِي كَلَامِ الْعَرَبِ قَوْلُ الشَّاعِرِ : 
فَأُقْسِمُ لَوْ شَيْءٌ أَتَانَا رَسُولُهُ سِوَاكَ     وَلَكِنْ لَمْ نَجِدْ لَكَ مَدْفَعَا 


أَيْ  : لَوْ شَيْءٌ أَتَانَا رَسُولُهُ سِوَاكَ لَدَفَعْنَاهُ . إِذَا عَرَفْتَ  مَعْنَى الْآيَةِ فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَوْضَحَ هَذَا الْمَعْنَى  مُبَيِّنًا أَنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ لَوْ مُتِّعَ مَا مُتِّعَ مِنَ السِّنِينَ ،  ثُمَّ انْقَضَى ذَلِكَ الْمَتَاعُ وَجَاءَهُ الْعَذَابُ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ  الْمَتَاعَ الْفَائِتَ لَا يَنْفَعُهُ ، وَلَا يُغْنِي عَنْهُ شَيْئًا  بَعْدَ انْقِضَائِهِ وَحُلُولِ الْعَذَابِ مَحِلَّهُ . وَذَلِكَ فِي  قَوْلِهِ : ( أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِنْ مَتَّعْنَاهُمْ سِنِينَ ثُمَّ جَاءَهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يُوعَدُونَ مَا أَغْنَى عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يُمَتَّعُونَ   ) [ 26 \ 205 ، 206 ، 207 ] وَهَذِهِ هِيَ   [ ص: 42 ] أَعْظَمُ آيَةٍ فِي إِزَالَةِ الدَّاءِ الْعُضَالِ الَّذِي هُوَ طُولُ الْأَمَلِ . كَفَانَا اللَّهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ شَرَّهُ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( قُلْ مَنْ كَانَ عَدُوًّا لِجِبْرِيلَ فَإِنَّهُ نَزَّلَهُ عَلَى قَلْبِكَ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ   ) ظَاهِرُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ أَنَّ جِبْرِيلَ  أَلْقَى  الْقُرْآنَ فِي قَلْبِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  مِنْ غَيْرِ سَمَاعِ قِرَاءَةٍ ، وَنَظِيرُهَا فِي ذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ  تَعَالَى : ( نَزَلَ بِهِ الرُّوحُ الْأَمِينُ عَلَى قَلْبِكَ    ) الْآيَةَ [ 26 \ 193 ، 194 ] وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ  أَنَّ مَعْنَى ذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْمَلَكَ يَقْرَؤُهُ عَلَيْهِ حَتَّى  يَسْمَعَهُ مِنْهُ ، فَتَصِلُ مَعَانِيهِ إِلَى قَلْبِهِ بَعْدَ سَمَاعِهِ ،  وَذَلِكَ هُوَ مَعْنَى تَنْزِيلِهِ عَلَى قَلْبِهِ ، وَذَلِكَ كَمَا فِي  قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( لَا تُحَرِّكْ بِهِ لِسَانَكَ لِتَعْجَلَ بِهِ إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا جَمْعَهُ وَقُرْآنَهُ فَإِذَا قَرَأْنَاهُ فَاتَّبِعْ قُرْآنَهُ ثُمَّ إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا بَيَانَهُ   ) [ 75 \ 16 ، 19 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَلَا تَعْجَلْ بِالْقُرْآنِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يُقْضَى إِلَيْكَ وَحْيُهُ وَقُلْ رَبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا   ) [ 20 \ 114 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( الْفَاسِقُونَ أَوَكُلَّمَا عَاهَدُوا عَهْدًا نَبَذَهُ فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ بَلْ   ) ذَكَرَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ أَنَّ الْيَهُودَ  كُلَّمَا  عَاهَدُوا عَهْدًا نَبَذَهُ فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ ، وَصَرَّحَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ  آخَرَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - هُوَ  الْمُعَاهِدُ لَهُمْ وَأَنَّهُمْ يُنْقِضُونَ عَهْدَهُمْ فِي كُلِّ مَرَّةٍ  ، وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( إِنَّ شَرَّ الدَّوَابِّ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَهُمْ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ عَاهَدْتَ مِنْهُمْ ثُمَّ يَنْقُضُونَ عَهْدَهُمْ فِي كُلِّ مَرَّةٍ وَهُمْ لَا يَتَّقُونَ    ) [ 8 \ 55 ، 56 ] ، وَصَرَّحَ فِي آيَةٍ أُخْرَى بِأَنَّهُمْ أَهْلُ  خِيَانَةٍ إِلَّا الْقَلِيلَ مِنْهُمْ ، وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( وَلَا تَزَالُ تَطَّلِعُ عَلَى خَائِنَةٍ مِنْهُمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِنْهُمْ   ) [ 5 \ 13 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَمَّا  جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَهُمْ نَبَذَ  فَرِيقٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ وَرَاءَ  ظُهُورِهِمْ   ) الْآيَةَ ، ذَكَرَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ الْيَهُودِ  نَبَذُوا  كِتَابَ اللَّهِ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ ، وَلَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ ،  وَبَيَّنَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ أَنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا  بِالْكِتَابِ هُمُ الْأَكْثَرُ ، وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَوْ آمَنَ أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ مِنْهُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَأَكْثَرُهُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ   ) [ 3 \ 110 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( أَمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَسْأَلُوا رَسُولَكُمْ كَمَا سُئِلَ مُوسَى مِنْ قَبْلُ   ) لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا هَذَا الَّذِي سُئِلَ مُوسَى  مِنْ قَبْلُ مَا هُوَ ؟ وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَهُ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ ، وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( يَسْأَلُكَ  أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ أَنْ تُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْهِمْ كِتَابًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ  فَقَدْ سَأَلُوا مُوسَى أَكْبَرَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ فَقَالُوا أَرِنَا اللَّهَ  جَهْرَةً   ) الْآيَةَ [ 4 \ 153 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( الْحَقُّ فَاعْفُوا وَاصْفَحُوا حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللَّهُ   ) هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ فِي أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  كَمَا   [ ص: 43 ] هُوَ وَاضِحٌ مِنَ السِّيَاقِ ، وَالْأَمْرُ فِي قَوْلِهِ ( بِأَمْرِهِ ) . 

قَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : هُوَ وَاحِدُ الْأَوَامِرِ ، وَقَالَ  بَعْضُهُمْ : هُوَ وَاحِدُ الْأُمُورِ ، فَعَلَى الْقَوْلِ الْأَوَّلِ :  بِأَنَّهُ الْأَمْرُ الَّذِي هُوَ ضِدُّ النَّهْيِ ; فَإِنَّ الْأَمْرَ  الْمَذْكُورَ هُوَ الْمُصَرَّحُ بِهِ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( قَاتِلُوا  الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا  يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ  الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ  عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ   ) [ 9 \ 29 ] . وَعَلَى  الْقَوْلِ بِأَنَّهُ وَاحِدُ الْأُمُورِ : فَهُوَ مَا صَرَّحَ اللَّهُ بِهِ  فِي الْآيَاتِ الدَّالَّةِ عَلَى مَا أَوْقَعَ بِالْيَهُودِ  مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَالتَّشْرِيدِ كَقَوْلِهِ : ( فَأَتَاهُمُ  اللَّهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَمْ يَحْتَسِبُوا وَقَذَفَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ  الرُّعْبَ يُخْرِبُونَ بُيُوتَهُمْ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَيْدِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  فَاعْتَبِرُوا يَاأُولِي الْأَبْصَارِ وَلَوْلَا أَنْ كَتَبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْجَلَاءَ لَعَذَّبَهُمْ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 59 \ 2 ، 3 ] إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ ، وَالْآيَةُ غَيْرُ مَنْسُوخَةٍ عَلَى التَّحْقِيقِ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ مَنَعَ مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ أَنْ يُذْكَرَ فِيهَا اسْمُهُ وَسَعَى فِي خَرَابِهَا   ) . الْآيَةَ 

قَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : نَزَلَتْ فِي صَدِّ الْمُشْرِكِينَ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَنِ الْبَيْتِ الْحَرَامِ  فِي عُمْرَةِ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  عَامَ سِتٍّ . 

وَعَلَى هَذَا الْقَوْلِ : فَالْخَرَابُ مَعْنَوِيٌّ ، وَهُوَ خَرَابُ  الْمَسَاجِدِ بِمَنْعِ الْعِبَادَةِ فِيهَا . وَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ  يُبَيِّنُهُ وَيَشْهَدُ لَهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( هُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوكُمْ عَنِ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 48 \ 25 ] . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : الْخَرَابُ الْمَذْكُورُ هُوَ الْخَرَابُ الْحِسِّيُّ . وَالْآيَةُ نَزَلَتْ فِيمَنْ خَرَّبَ بَيْتَ الْمَقْدِسِ  ، وَهُوَ بُخْتَنَصَّرُ  أَوْ غَيْرُهُ وَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ يُبَيِّنُهُ وَيَشْهَدُ لَهُ قَوْلُهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا : ( فَإِذَا  جَاءَ وَعْدُ الْآخِرَةِ لِيَسُوءُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ وَلِيَدْخُلُوا  الْمَسْجِدَ كَمَا دَخَلُوهُ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَلِيُتَبِّرُوا مَا عَلَوْا  تَتْبِيرًا   ) [ 17 \ 7 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَقَالُوا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ وَلَدًا   ) هَذَا الْوَلَدُ الْمَزْعُومُ عَلَى زَاعِمِهِ لَعَائِنُ اللَّهِ ، قَدْ جَاءَ مُفَصَّلًا فِي آيَاتٍ أُخَرَ كَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَقَالَتِ  الْيَهُودُ عُزَيْرٌ ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَقَالَتِ النَّصَارَى الْمَسِيحُ  ابْنُ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُمْ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ يُضَاهِئُونَ قَوْلَ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ قَاتَلَهُمُ اللَّهُ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ   ) [ 9 \ 30 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَيَجْعَلُونَ لِلَّهِ الْبَنَاتِ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 16 \ 57 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( قَالَ لَا يَنَالُ عَهْدَيِ الظَّالِمِينَ   ) يُفْهَمُ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِمَ أَنَّ مِنْ   [ ص: 44 ] ذُرِّيَّةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  ظَالِمِينَ . وَقَدْ صَرَّحَ تَعَالَى فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ ظَالِمًا وَغَيْرَ ظَالِمٍ كَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِمَا مُحْسِنٌ وَظَالِمٌ لِنَفْسِهِ مُبِينٌ   ) ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَجَعَلَهَا كَلِمَةً بَاقِيَةً فِي عَقِبِهِ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 43 \ 28 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَإِذْ يَرْفَعُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ الْقَوَاعِدَ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ وَإِسْمَاعِيلُ   ) ذَكَرَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ رَفْعُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ  لِقَوَاعِدِ الْبَيْتِ ، وَبَيَّنَ فِي سُورَةِ " الْحَجِّ " أَنَّهُ أَرَاهُ مَوْضِعَهُ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( وَإِذْ بَوَّأْنَا لِإِبْرَاهِيمَ مَكَانَ الْبَيْتِ    ) [ 22 \ 26 ] أَيْ : عَيَّنَّا لَهُ مَحِلَّهُ وَعَرَّفْنَاهُ بِهِ .  قِيلَ : دَلَّهُ عَلَيْهِ بِمُزْنَةٍ كَانَ ظِلُّهَا قَدْرَ مِسَاحَتِهِ .  وَقِيلَ : دَلَّهُ عَلَيْهِ بِرِيحٍ تُسَمَّى الْخُجُوجُ كَنَسَتْ عَنْهُ  حَتَّى ظَهَرَ اسْمُهُ الْقَدِيمُ فَبَنَى عَلَيْهِ إِبْرَاهِيمُ  وَإِسْمَاعِيلُ  عَلَيْهِمَا وَعَلَى نَبِيِّنَا الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( رَبَّنَا  وَاجْعَلْنَا مُسْلِمَيْنِ لَكَ وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِنَا أُمَّةً مُسْلِمَةً  لَكَ وَأَرِنَا مَنَاسِكَنَا وَتُبْ عَلَيْنَا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ التَّوَّابُ  الرَّحِيمُ رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ   ) 

لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا مَنْ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةُ الَّتِي أَجَابَ اللَّهُ بِهَا دُعَاءَ نَبِيِّهِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ  ،  وَلَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا أَيْضًا هَذَا الرَّسُولَ الْمَسْؤُولَ بَعَثَهُ  فِيهِمْ مَنْ هُوَ ؟ وَلَكِنَّهُ يُبَيِّنُ فِي سُورَةِ الْجُمُعَةِ أَنَّ  تِلْكَ الْأُمَّةَ الْعَرَبُ ، وَالرَّسُولَ هُوَ سَيِّدُ الرُّسُلِ مُحَمَّدٌ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( هُوَ  الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي الْأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ  آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَإِنْ  كَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ لَفِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ وَآخَرِينَ مِنْهُمْ لَمَّا يَلْحَقُوا بِهِمْ   ) [ 62 \ 2 ، 3 ] ; لِأَنَّ الْأُمِّيِّينَ الْعَرَبُ بِالْإِجْمَاعِ ، وَالرَّسُولَ الْمَذْكُورَ نَبِيُّنَا مُحَمَّدٌ    - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - إِجْمَاعًا ، وَلَمْ يُبْعَثْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ  إِلَّا نَبِيُّنَا مُحَمَّدٌ    - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَحْدَهُ . 

وَثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ أَنَّهُ هُوَ الرَّسُولُ الَّذِي دَعَا بِهِ إِبْرَاهِيمُ  ، وَلَا يُنَافِي ذَلِكَ عُمُومَ رِسَالَتِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - إِلَى الْأَسْوَدِ وَالْأَحْمَرِ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَمَنْ يَرْغَبُ عَنْ مِلَّةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ   ) الْآيَةَ ، لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا مَا مِلَّةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  ، وَبَيَّنَهَا بِقَوْلِهِ : ( قُلْ  إِنَّنِي هَدَانِي رَبِّي إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ دِينًا قِيَمًا  مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ   ) [ 6 \ 161 ] فَصَرَّحَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ بِأَنَّهَا دِينُ الْإِسْلَامِ الَّذِي بَعَثَ اللَّهُ بِهِ نَبِيَّهُ مُحَمَّدًا  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . وَكَذَا فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( ثُمَّ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ أَنِ اتَّبِعْ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 16 \ 123 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى لَكُمُ الدِّينَ   ) 

أَشَارَ إِلَى أَنَّهُ دِينُ الْإِسْلَامِ هُنَا بِقَوْلِهِ : ( فَلَا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ   ) ، وَصَرَّحَ بِذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الْإِسْلَامُ   )   [ ص: 45 ]   [ 3 \ 19 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الْإِسْلَامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ   ) [ 3 \ 85 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ   ) لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا هَذَا الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ  ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ فِي سُورَةِ " الْأَعْلَى " أَنَّهُ صُحُفٌ ، وَأَنَّ مِنْ جُمْلَةِ مَا فِي تِلْكَ الصُّحُفِ : ( بَلْ تُؤْثِرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى   ) [ 87 \ 16 - 17 ] وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( إِنَّ هَذَا لَفِي الصُّحُفِ الْأُولَى صُحُفِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَى   ) [ 87 \ 18 ، 19 ] . 

وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى   ) لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا مَا أُوتِيَهُ مُوسَى  وَعِيسَى  ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَهُ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ ، فَذَكَرَ أَنَّ مَا أُوتِيَهُ مُوسَى  هُوَ التَّوْرَاةُ الْمُعَبَّرُ عَنْهَا بِالصُّحُفِ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( صُحُفِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَى   ) ، وَذَلِكَ كَقَوْلِهِ : ( ثُمَّ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ   ) [ 6 \ 154 ] وَهُوَ التَّوْرَاةُ بِالْإِجْمَاعِ ، وَذَكَرَ أَنَّ مَا أُوتِيَهُ عِيسَى  هُوَ الْإِنْجِيلُ كَمَا فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( وَقَفَّيْنَا بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْإِنْجِيلَ   ) [ 57 \ 27 ] . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( النَّبِيُّونَ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لَا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ    ) أَمَرَ اللَّهُ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  وَالْمُسْلِمِين  َ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ أَنْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِمَا أُوتِيَهُ  جَمِيعُ النَّبِيِّينَ ، وَأَنْ لَا يُفَرِّقُوا بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ ،  حَيْثُ قَالَ : ( قُولُوا آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا   ) إِلَى قَوْلِهِ : ( وَمَا أُوتِيَ النَّبِيُّونَ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لَا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ    ) وَلَمْ يَذْكُرْ هُنَا هَلْ فَعَلُوا ذَلِكَ أَوْ لَا ؟ وَلَمْ  يَذْكُرْ جَزَاءَهُمْ إِذَا فَعَلُوهُ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ كُلَّ ذَلِكَ  فِي غَيْرِ هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ ، فَصَرَّحَ بِأَنَّهُمُ امْتَثَلُوا  الْأَمْرَ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( آمَنَ  الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ كُلٌّ  آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلَائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لَا نُفَرِّقُ  بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ   ) [ 2 \ 285 ] وَذَكَرَ جَزَاءَهُمْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( وَالَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلَمْ يُفَرِّقُوا بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ  أُولَئِكَ سَوْفَ يُؤْتِيهِمْ أُجُورَهُمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا  رَحِيمًا   ) [ 4 \ 152 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( قُلْ لِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ   ) لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَهُ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا الضَّالِّينَ   ) [ 1 \ 7 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا   ) الْآيَةَ ؛ أَيْ : خِيَارًا عُدُولًا ، وَيَدُلُّ لِأَنَّ الْوَسَطَ الْخِيَارُ الْعُدُولُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( كُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ   ) [ 3 \ 110 ] وَذَلِكَ

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (7)
سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ (6)
*
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا   ) الْآيَةَ ؛ أَيْ : خِيَارًا عُدُولًا ، وَيَدُلُّ لِأَنَّ الْوَسَطَ الْخِيَارُ الْعُدُولُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( كُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ   ) [ 3 \ 110 ] وَذَلِكَ   [ ص: 46 ] مَعْرُوفٌ فِي كَلَامِ الْعَرَبِ وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ زُهَيْرٍ    : 
هُمُ وَسْطٌ يَرْضَى الْأَنَامُ لِحُكْمِهِمْ إِذَا نَزَلَتْ إِحْدَى اللَّيَالِي بِمُعْظَمِ 


قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَيَكُونَ الرَّسُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ شَهِيدًا   ) لَمْ  يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا هَلْ هُوَ شَهِيدٌ عَلَيْهِمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا أَوِ  الْآخِرَةِ ؟ وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ : أَنَّهُ شَهِيدٌ  عَلَيْهِمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَى هَؤُلَاءِ شَهِيدًا يَوْمَئِذٍ يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَعَصَوُا الرَّسُولَ لَوْ تُسَوَّى بِهِمُ الْأَرْضُ وَلَا يَكْتُمُونَ اللَّهَ حَدِيثًا   ) [ 4 \ 41 ، 42 ] . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَمَا جَعَلْنَا الْقِبْلَةَ الَّتِي كُنْتَ عَلَيْهَا إِلَّا لِنَعْلَمَ    ) الْآيَةَ ، ظَاهِرُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ قَدْ يَتَوَهَّمُ مِنْهُ  الْجَاهِلُ أَنَّهُ تَعَالَى يَسْتَفِيدُ بِالِاخْتِبَارِ عِلْمًا لَمْ  يَكُنْ يَعْلَمُهُ - سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَنْ ذَلِكَ عُلُوًّا كَبِيرًا  - بَلْ هُوَ تَعَالَى عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا سَيَكُونُ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ ،  وَقَدْ بَيَّنَ أَنَّهُ لَا يَسْتَفِيدُ بِالِاخْتِبَارِ عِلْمًا لَمْ  يَكُنْ يَعْلَمُهُ بِقَوْلِهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا : ( وَلِيَبْتَلِيَ اللَّهُ مَا فِي صُدُورِكُمْ وَلِيُمَحِّصَ مَا فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ   ) [ 3 \ 154 ] فَقَوْلُهُ : ( وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ    ) بَعْدَ قَوْلِهِ : ( لِيَبْتَلِيَ ) دَلِيلٌ قَاطِعٌ عَلَى أَنَّهُ  لَمْ يَسْتَفِدْ بِالِاخْتِبَارِ شَيْئًا لَمْ يَكُنْ عَالِمًا بِهِ ،  سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَنْ ذَلِكَ عُلُوًّا كَبِيرًا ; لِأَنَّ  الْعَلِيمَ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِغَنِي  ٌّ عَنِ الِاخْتِبَارِ وَفِي هَذِهِ  الْآيَةِ بَيَانٌ عَظِيمٌ لِجَمِيعِ الْآيَاتِ الَّتِي يَذْكُرُ اللَّهُ  فِيهَا اخْتِبَارَهُ لِخَلْقِهِ ، وَمَعْنَى ( إِلَّا لِنَعْلَمَ    ) أَيْ : عِلْمًا يَتَرَتَّبُ عَلَيْهِ الثَّوَابُ وَالْعِقَابُ فَلَا  يُنَافِي أَنَّهُ كَانَ عَالِمًا بِهِ قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ ، وَفَائِدَةُ  الِاخْتِبَارِ ظُهُورُ الْأَمْرِ لِلنَّاسِ . أَمَّا عَالِمُ السِّرِّ  وَالنَّجْوَى فَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا سَيَكُونُ كَمَا لَا يَخْفَى . 

وَقَوْلِهِ : ( مَنْ يَتَّبِعُ الرَّسُولَ   ) أَشَارَ إِلَى أَنَّ الرَّسُولَ هُوَ مُحَمَّدٌ    - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِقَوْلِهِ مُخَاطِبًا لَهُ : ( وَمَا جَعَلْنَا الْقِبْلَةَ الَّتِي كُنْتَ عَلَيْهَا   ) الْآيَةَ ; لِأَنَّ هَذَا الْخِطَابَ لَهُ إِجْمَاعًا . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُضِيعَ   ) أَيْ : صَلَاتَكُمْ إِلَى بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ  عَلَى الْأَصَحِّ ، وَيَسْتَرْوِحُ ذَلِكَ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ قَبْلَهُ : ( وَمَا جَعَلْنَا الْقِبْلَةَ الَّتِي كُنْتَ عَلَيْهَا   ) وَلَا سِيَّمَا عَلَى الْقَوْلِ بِاعْتِبَارِ دَلَالَةِ الِاقْتِرَانِ ، وَالْخِلَافُ فِيهَا مَعْرُوفٌ فِي الْأُصُولِ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَلَنُوَلِّيَنّ  َكَ قِبْلَةً تَرْضَاهَا   ) بَيَّنَهُ قَوْلُهُ بَعْدَهُ : ( فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 2 \ 144 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( أَوَلَئِكَ يَلْعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَلْعَنَهُمُ اللَّاعِنُونَ   ) لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا مَا اللَّاعِنُونَ ،   [ ص: 47 ] وَلَكِنَّهُ أَشَارَ إِلَى ذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( أُولَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ لَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ِ وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ   ) [ 2 \ 161 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ   ) الْآيَةَ ، لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا وَجْهَ كَوْنِهِمَا آيَةً ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ ذَلِكَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ ، كَقَوْلِهِ : ( أَفَلَمْ يَنْظُرُوا إِلَى السَّمَاءِ فَوْقَهُمْ كَيْفَ بَنَيْنَاهَا وَزَيَّنَّاهَا وَمَا لَهَا مِنْ فُرُوجٍ وَالْأَرْضَ مَدَدْنَاهَا وَأَلْقَيْنَا فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ وَأَنْبَتْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ زَوْجٍ بَهِيجٍ تَبْصِرَةً وَذِكْرَى لِكُلِّ عَبْدٍ مُنِيبٍ   ) [ 50 \ 6 ، 7 ، 8 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( الَّذِي  خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ طِبَاقًا مَا تَرَى فِي خَلْقِ الرَّحْمَنِ مِنْ  تَفَاوُتٍ فَارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ هَلْ تَرَى مِنْ فُطُورٍ ثُمَّ ارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ كَرَّتَيْنِ يَنْقَلِبْ إِلَيْكَ الْبَصَرُ خَاسِئًا وَهُوَ حَسِيرٌ وَلَقَدْ  زَيَّنَّا السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ وَجَعَلْنَاهَا رُجُومًا  لِلشَّيَاطِينِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لَهُمْ عَذَابَ السَّعِيرِ   ) [ 67 \ 3 ، 4 ، 5 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ فِي الْأَرْضِ : ( هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ ذَلُولًا فَامْشُوا فِي مَنَاكِبِهَا وَكُلُوا مِنْ رِزْقِهِ وَإِلَيْهِ النُّشُورُ   ) [ 67 \ 15 ] . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَاخْتِلَافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ   ) لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا وَجْهَ كَوْنِ اخْتِلَافِهِمَا آيَةً ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ ذَلِكَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ كَقَوْلِهِ : ( قُلْ  أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمُ اللَّيْلَ سَرْمَدًا إِلَى  يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ مَنْ إِلَهٌ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِضِيَاءٍ  أَفَلَا تَسْمَعُونَ قُلْ  أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمُ النَّهَارَ سَرْمَدًا إِلَى  يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ مَنْ إِلَهٌ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِلَيْلٍ  تَسْكُنُونَ فِيهِ أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ وَمِنْ  رَحْمَتِهِ جَعَلَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ لِتَسْكُنُوا فِيهِ  وَلِتَبْتَغُوا مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ   ) [ 28 \ 71 ، 72 ، 73 ] إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَالسَّحَابِ الْمُسَخَّرِ بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ   ) لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا كَيْفِيَّةَ تَسْخِيرِهِ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ ذَلِكَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ كَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَهُوَ  الَّذِي يُرْسِلُ الرِّيَاحَ بُشْرًا بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ حَتَّى  إِذَا أَقَلَّتْ سَحَابًا ثِقَالًا سُقْنَاهُ لِبَلَدٍ مَيِّتٍ  فَأَنْزَلْنَا بِهِ الْمَاءَ فَأَخْرَجْنَا بِهِ مِنْ كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ  كَذَلِكَ نُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ   ) [ 7 \ 57 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( أَلَمْ  تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُزْجِي سَحَابًا ثُمَّ يُؤَلِّفُ بَيْنَهُ ثُمَّ  يَجْعَلُهُ رُكَامًا فَتَرَى الْوَدْقَ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ خِلَالِهِ   ) [ 24 \ 43 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَوْ يَرَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا إِذْ يَرَوْنَ الْعَذَابَ   ) الْآيَةَ ، الْمُرَادُ بِالَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا الْكُفَّارُ ، وَقَدْ بَيَّنَ ذَلِكَ بِقَوْلِهِ فِي آخِرِ الْآيَةِ : ( وَمَا هُمْ بِخَارِجِينَ مِنَ النَّارِ   ) [ 167 ] وَيَدُلُّ لِذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى عَنْ لُقْمَانَ  مُقَرِّرًا لَهُ : ( يَابُنَيَّ لَا تُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ   ) [ 31 \ 31 ] . 

 [ ص: 48 ] قَوْلُهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا : ( وَالْكَافِرُونَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ   ) [ 2 \ 254 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَلَا تَدْعُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لَا يَنْفَعُكَ وَلَا يَضُرُّكَ فَإِنْ فَعَلْتَ فَإِنَّكَ إِذًا مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ   ) [ 10 \ 106 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( إِذْ تَبَرَّأَ الَّذِينَ اتُّبِعُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوا    ) الْآيَةَ ، أَشَارَ هُنَا إِلَى تَخَاصُمِ أَهْلِ النَّارِ ، وَقَدْ  بَيَّنَ مِنْهُ غَيْرَ مَا ذُكِرَ هُنَا فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ كَقَوْلِهِ :  ( وَلَوْ  تَرَى إِذِ الظَّالِمُونَ مَوْقُوفُونَ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يَرْجِعُ  بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ الْقَوْلَ يَقُولُ الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا  لِلَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا لَوْلَا أَنْتُمْ لَكُنَّا مُؤْمِنِينَ قَالَ  الَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا لِلَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا أَنَحْنُ صَدَدْنَاكُمْ  عَنِ الْهُدَى بَعْدَ إِذْ جَاءَكُمْ بَلْ كُنْتُمْ مُجْرِمِينَ وَقَالَ  الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا لِلَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا بَلْ مَكْرُ اللَّيْلِ  وَالنَّهَارِ إِذْ تَأْمُرُونَنَا أَنْ نَكْفُرَ بِاللَّهِ وَنَجْعَلَ لَهُ  أَنْدَادًا   ) [ 34 \ 31 ، 32 ، 33 ] إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ    ) لَمْ يَذْكُرْ هُنَا مَا يَتَرَتَّبُ عَلَى اتِّبَاعِ خُطُوَاتِهِ مِنَ  الضَّرَرِ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ أَشَارَ إِلَى ذَلِكَ فِي سُورَةِ " النُّورِ "  بِقَوْلِهِ : ( وَمَنْ يَتَّبِعْ خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَإِنَّهُ يَأْمُرُ بِالْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 24 \ 21 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ    ) لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا هَذَا الَّذِي يَقُولُونَهُ عَلَيْهِ بِغَيْرِ  عِلْمٍ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ فَصَّلَهُ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ ، فَذَكَرَ أَنَّ  ذَلِكَ الَّذِي يَقُولُونَهُ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ ؛ هُوَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ حَرَّمَ  الْبَحَائِرَ وَالسَّوَائِبَ وَنَحْوَهَا ، وَأَنَّ لَهُ أَوْلَادًا ،  وَأَنَّ لَهُ شُرَكَاءَ - سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَنْ ذَلِكَ عُلُوًّا  كَبِيرًا - فَصَرَّحَ بِأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُحَرِّمْ ذَلِكَ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( مَا  جَعَلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَحِيرَةٍ وَلَا سَائِبَةٍ وَلَا وَصِيلَةٍ وَلَا  حَامٍ وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ   ) [ 5 \ 103 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَحَرَّمُوا مَا رَزَقَهُمُ اللَّهُ افْتِرَاءً عَلَى اللَّهِ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 6 \ 140 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ مِنْ رِزْقٍ فَجَعَلْتُمْ مِنْهُ حَرَامًا وَحَلَالًا   ) الْآيَةَ [ 10 \ 59 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَلَا تَقُولُوا لِمَا تَصِفُ أَلْسِنَتُكُمُ الْكَذِبَ هَذَا حَلَالٌ وَهَذَا حَرَامٌ   ) [ 16 \ 116 ] إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ ، وَنَزَّهَ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الشُّرَكَاءِ الْمَزْعُومَةِ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ   ) [ 10 \ 18 وَنَحْوَهَا مِنَ الْآيَاتِ وَنَزَّهَ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْأَوْلَادِ الْمَزْعُومَةِ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( قَالُوا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ وَلَدًا سُبْحَانَهُ    ) [ 2 \ 116 ] وَنَحْوَهَا مِنَ الْآيَاتِ فَظَهَرَ مِنْ هَذِهِ  الْآيَاتِ تَفْصِيلُ ( مَا ) أُجْمِلَ فِي اسْمِ الْمَوْصُولِ الَّذِي هُوَ  ( مَا ) مِنْ قَوْلِهِ : ( وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ   ) . 
[ ص: 49 ] قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ وَالدَّمَ    ) الْآيَةَ ، ظَاهِرُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ أَنْوَاعِ  الْمَيْتَةِ وَالدَّمِ حَرَامٌ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ  أَنَّ مَيْتَةَ الْبَحْرِ خَارِجَةٌ عَنْ ذَلِكَ التَّحْرِيمِ وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ : ( أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَحْرِ وَطَعَامُهُ    ) الْآيَةَ [ 5 \ 96 ] ، إِذْ لَيْسَ لِلْبَحْرِ طَعَامٌ غَيْرُ  الصَّيْدِ إِلَّا مَيْتَتُهُ . وَمَا ذَكَرَهُ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ مِنْ  أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِطَعَامِهِ قَدِيدُهُ الْمُجَفَّفُ بِالْمِلْحِ مَثَلًا ،  وَأَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِصَيْدِهِ الطَّرِيُّ مِنْهُ ، فَهُوَ خِلَافُ  الظَّاهِرِ ; لِأَنَّ الْقَدِيدَ مِنْ صَيْدِهِ فَهُوَ صَيْدٌ جُعِلَ  قَدِيدًا ، وَجُمْهُورُ الْعُلَمَاءِ عَلَى أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِطَعَامِهِ  مَيْتَتُهُ مِنْهُمْ :  أَبُو بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقُ  ،  وَزَيْدُ بْنُ ثَابِتٍ  ،  وَعَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عُمَرَ  ،  وَأَبُو أَيُّوبَ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ - أَجْمَعِينَ وَعِكْرِمَةُ  ،  وَأَبُو سَلَمَةَ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  ،  وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ النَّخَعِيُّ  ،  وَالْحَسَنُ الْبَصْرِيُّ  وَغَيْرُهُمْ ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُمُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  ، وَأَشَارَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ إِلَى أَنَّ غَيْرَ الْمَسْفُوحِ مِنَ الدِّمَاءِ لَيْسَ بِحَرَامٍ وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ : ( إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ مَيْتَةً أَوْ دَمًا مَسْفُوحًا   ) [ 6 \ 145 ] فَيُفْهَمُ مِنْهُ أَنَّ غَيْرَ الْمَسْفُوحِ كَالْحُمْرَةِ الَّتِي تَعْلُو الْقِدْرَ مِنْ أَثَرِ تَقْطِيعِ اللَّحْمِ لَيْسَ بِحَرَامٍ ، إِذْ لَوْ كَانَ كَالْمَسْفُوحِ لَمَا كَانَ فِي التَّقْيِيدِ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( مَسْفُوحًا   ) . 
فَائِدَةٌ 

وَقَدْ جَاءَ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّ اللَّهَ  أَحَلَّ لَهُ وَلِأُمَّتِهِ مَيْتَتَيْنِ وَدَمَيْنِ ، أَمَّا  الْمَيْتَتَانِ : فَالسَّمَكُ وَالْجَرَادُ ، وَأَمَّا الدَّمَانِ :  فَالْكَبِدُ وَالطِّحَالُ ، وَسَيَأْتِي الْكَلَامُ عَلَى هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ فِي الْأَنْعَامِ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى . 

وَعَنْهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي الْبَحْرِ " هُوَ الْحِلُّ مَيْتَتُهُ   " أَخْرَجَهُ مَالِكٌ  وَأَصْحَابُ " السُّنَنِ "  وَالْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  ، وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ُ   وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيُّ  فِي سُنَنِهِمَا ، وَالْحَاكِمُ  فِي " الْمُسْتَدْرَكِ " ،  وَابْنُ الْجَارُودِ  فِي " الْمُنْتَقَى " ،  وَابْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ  ، وَصَحَّحَهُ التِّرْمِذِيُّ  ،  وَابْنُ خُزَيْمَةَ  ،  وَابْنُ حِبَّانَ  ،  وَالْبُخَارِيُّ    . 

وَظَاهِرُ عُمُومِ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ وَعُمُومِ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( وَطَعَامُهُ   ) يَدُلُّ عَلَى إِبَاحَةِ مَيْتَةِ الْبَحْرِ مُطْلَقًا  ، وَقَدْ ثَبَتَ عَنْهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ  الْمُتَّفَقِ عَلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ أَكَلَ مِنَ الْعَنْبَرِ ، وَهُوَ حُوتٌ  أَلْقَاهُ الْبَحْرُ مَيْتًا وَقِصَّتُهُ مَشْهُورَةٌ . 

وَحَاصِلُ تَحْرِيرِ فِقْهِ هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ : أَنَّ مَيْتَةَ  الْبَحْرِ عَلَى قِسْمَيْنِ : قِسْمٌ لَا يَعِيشُ إِلَّا فِي الْمَاءِ ،  وَإِنْ أُخْرِجَ مِنْهُ مَاتَ كَالْحُوتِ ، وَقِسْمٌ يَعِيشُ فِي الْبَرِّ ،  كَالضَّفَادِعِ وَنَحْوِهَا . 

أَمَّا الَّذِي لَا يَعِيشُ إِلَّا فِي الْمَاءِ كَالْحُوتِ فَمَيْتَتُهُ حَلَالٌ عِنْدَ جَمِيعِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ،   [ ص: 50 ] وَخَالَفَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ     - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - فِيمَا مَاتَ مِنْهُ فِي الْبَحْرِ ، وَطَفَا عَلَى  وَجْهِ الْمَاءِ فَقَالَ فِيهِ : هُوَ مَكْرُوهُ الْأَكْلِ ، بِخِلَافِ  مَا قَتَلَهُ إِنْسَانٌ أَوْ حَسِرَ عَنْهُ الْبَحْرُ فَمَاتَ ، فَإِنَّهُ  مُبَاحُ الْأَكْلِ عِنْدَهُ . 

وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَعِيشُ فِي الْبَرِّ مِنْ حَيَوَانِ الْبَحْرِ :  كَالضَّفَادِعِ وَالسُّلَحْفَاة  ِ وَالسَّرَطَانِ وَتُرْسِ الْمَاءِ فَقَدِ  اخْتَلَفَ فِيهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ ؛ فَذَهَبَ  مَالِكُ بْنُ أَنَسٍ  إِلَى  أَنَّ مَيْتَةَ الْبَحْرِ مِنْ ذَلِكَ كُلِّهِ مُبَاحَةُ الْأَكْلِ ،  وَسَوَاءٌ مَاتَ بِنَفْسِهِ أَوْ وُجِدَ طَافِيًا أَوْ بِاصْطِيَادٍ ، أَوْ  أُخْرِجَ حَيًّا ، أَوْ أُلْقِيَ فِي النَّارِ ، أَوْ دُسَّ فِي طِينٍ . 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ نَافِعٍ  ، وَابْنُ دِينَارٍ    : مَيْتَةُ الْبَحْرِ مِمَّا يَعِيشُ فِي الْبَرِّ نَجِسَةٌ   . 

وَنَقَلَ  ابْنُ عَرَفَةَ  قَوْلًا  ثَالِثًا بِالْفَرْقِ بَيْنَ أَنْ يَمُوتَ فِي الْمَاءِ ، فَيَكُونُ  طَاهِرًا ، أَوْ فِي الْبَرِّ فَيَكُونُ نَجِسًا ، وَعَزَاهُ لِعِيسَى  ، عَنِ ابْنِ الْقَاسِمِ    . وَالضَّفَادِعُ الْبَحْرِيَّةُ عِنْدَ مَالِكٍ  مُبَاحَةُ الْأَكْلِ ، وَإِنْ مَاتَتْ فِيهِ . 

وَفِي " الْمُدَوَّنَةِ " : وَلَا بَأْسَ بِأَكْلِ الضَّفَادِعِ وَإِنْ مَاتَتْ ; لِأَنَّهَا مِنْ صَيْدِ الْمَاءِ . ا ه . 

أَمَّا مَيْتَةُ الضَّفَادِعِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ فَهِيَ  حَرَامٌ بِلَا خِلَافٍ بَيْنِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَأَظْهَرُ الْأَقْوَالِ  مَنْعُ الضَّفَادِعِ مُطْلَقًا وَلَوْ ذُكِّيَتْ ، لِقِيَامِ الدَّلِيلِ  عَلَى ذَلِكَ ، كَمَا سَيَأْتِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى . 

أَمَّا كَلْبُ الْمَاءِ وَخِنْزِيرُهُ فَالْمَشْهُورُ مِنْ مَذْهَبِ مَالِكٍ  فِيهِمَا الْكَرَاهَةُ . 

قَالَ خَلِيلُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ الْمَالِكِيُّ  فِي " مُخْتَصَرِهِ " عَاطِفًا عَلَى مَا يُكْرَهُ ، وَكَلْبُ مَاءٍ وَخِنْزِيرُهُ . 

وَقَالَ الْبَاجِيُّ    : أَمَّا كَلْبُ الْبَحْرِ وَخِنْزِيرُهُ ، فَرَوَى  ابْنُ شَعْبَانَ  أَنَّهُ مَكْرُوهٌ ، وَقَالَهُ ابْنُ حَبِيبٍ    . 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ الْقَاسِمِ  فِي " الْمُدَوَّنَةِ " : لَمْ يَكُنْ مَالِكٌ  يُجِيبُنَا فِي خِنْزِيرِ الْمَاءِ بِشَيْءٍ ، وَيَقُولُ : أَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ خِنْزِيرًا . 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ الْقَاسِمِ    : وَأَنَا أَتَّقِيهِ وَلَوْ أَكَلَهُ رَجُلٌ لَمْ أَرَهُ حَرَامًا ، هَذَا هُوَ حَاصِلُ مَذْهَبِ مَالِكٍ  فِي الْمَسْأَلَةِ ، وَحُجَّتَهُ فِي إِبَاحَةِ مَيْتَةِ الْحَيَوَانِ الْبَحْرِيِّ كَانَ يَعِيشُ فِي الْبَرِّ أَوْ لَا .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (8)
سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ (7)

*قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَحْرِ وَطَعَامُهُ    ) [ 5 \ 96 ] وَلَا طَعَامَ لَهُ غَيْرُ صَيْدِهِ إِلَّا مَيْتَتُهُ ،  كَمَا قَالَهُ جُمْهُورُ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَهُوَ الْحَقُّ وَيُؤَيِّدُهُ  قَوْلُهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي الْبَحْرِ :   [ ص: 51 ]   " هُوَ الطَّهُورُ مَاؤُهُ الْحِلُّ مَيْتَتُهُ    " وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا ثُبُوتَ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ وَفِيهِ التَّصْرِيحُ مِنَ  النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِأَنَّ مَيْتَةَ  الْبَحْرِ حَلَالٌ ، وَهُوَ فَصْلٌ فِي مَحَلِّ النِّزَاعِ . وَقَدْ  تَقَرَّرَ فِي الْأُصُولِ أَنَّ الْمُفْرَدَ إِذَا أُضِيفَ إِلَى مَعْرِفَةٍ كَانَ مِنْ صِيَغِ الْعُمُومِ   . كَقَوْلِهِ : ( فَلْيَحْذَرِ الَّذِينَ يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ   ) [ 24 \ 63 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَإِنْ تَعُدُّوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ لَا تُحْصُوهَا   ) [ 14 \ 34 ] . 

وَإِلَيْهِ أَشَارَ فِي " مَرَاقِي السُّعُودِ " بِقَوْلِهِ عَاطِفًا عَلَى  صِيَغِ الْعُمُومِ : [ الرَّجَزُ ] . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  . . 
وَمَا مُعَرَّفًا بِأَلْ قَدْ وُجِدَا 

أَوْ بِإِضَافَةٍ إِلَى مُعَرَّفٍ إِذَا تَحَقَّقَ الْخُصُوصُ قَدْ نَفَى 

وَبِهِ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ قَوْلَهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "  مَيْتَتُهُ " يَعُمُّ بِظَاهِرِهِ كُلَّ مَيْتَةٍ مِمَّا فِي الْبَحْرِ . 

وَمَذْهَبُ  الشَّافِعِيِّ     - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - فِي هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ هُوَ أَنَّ مَا لَا  يَعِيشُ إِلَّا فِي الْبَحْرِ فَمَيْتَتُهُ حَلَالٌ بِلَا خِلَافٍ ،  سَوَاءً كَانَ طَافِيًا عَلَى الْمَاءِ أَمْ لَا . 
وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَعِيشُ فِي الْبَرِّ مِنْ حَيَوَانِ الْبَحْرِ فَأَصَحُّ الْأَقْوَالِ فِيهِ وَهُوَ الْمَنْصُوصُ عَنِ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  فِي " الْأُمِّ " وَ " مُخْتَصَرِ الْمُزَنِيِّ     " ، وَاخْتِلَافِ الْعِرَاقِيِّين  ِ : أَنَّ مَيْتَتَهُ كُلَّهُ حَلَالٌ ;  لِلْأَدِلَّةِ الَّتِي قَدَّمْنَا آنِفًا ، وَمُقَابِلُهُ قَوْلَانِ :  أَحَدُهُمَا : مَنْعُ مَيْتَةِ الْبَحْرِيِّ الَّذِي يَعِيشُ فِي الْبَرِّ  مُطْلَقًا . 

الثَّانِي : التَّفْصِيلُ بَيْنَ مَا يُؤْكَلُ نَظِيرُهُ فِي الْبَرِّ ،  كَالْبَقَرَةِ وَالشَّاةِ فَتُبَاحُ مَيْتَةُ الْبَحْرِيِّ مِنْهُ ،  وَبَيْنَ مَا لَا يُؤْكَلُ نَظِيرُهُ فِي الْبَرِّ كَالْخِنْزِيرِ  وَالْكَلْبِ فَتُحْرَمُ مَيْتَةُ الْبَحْرِيِّ مِنْهُ ، وَلَا يَخْفَى  أَنَّ حُجَّةَ الْأَوَّلِ أَظْهَرُ لِعُمُومِ قَوْلِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " الْحِلُّ مَيْتَتُهُ   " وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( وَطَعَامُهُ ) كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ . 

وَأَمَّا مَذْهَبُ  الْإِمَامِ أَحْمَدَ     - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - فَهُوَ أَنْ كُلَّ مَا لَا يَعِيشُ إِلَّا فِي  الْمَاءِ فَمَيْتَتُهُ حَلَالٌ ، وَالطَّافِي مِنْهُ وَغَيْرُهُ سَوَاءٌ ،  وَأَمَّا مَا يَعِيشُ فِي الْبَرِّ مِنْ حَيَوَانِ الْبَحْرِ فَمَيْتَتُهُ  عِنْدَهُ حَرَامٌ ، فَلَا بُدَّ مِنْ ذَكَاتِهِ إِلَّا مَا لَا دَمَ فِيهِ  ، كَالسَّرَطَانِ فَإِنَّهُ يُبَاحُ عِنْدَهُ مِنْ غَيْرِ ذَكَاةٍ ،  وَاحْتَجَّ لِعَدَمِ إِبَاحَةِ مَيْتَةِ مَا يَعِيشُ فِي الْبَرِّ ;  بِأَنَّهُ حَيَوَانٌ يَعِيشُ فِي الْبَرِّ لَهُ نَفْسٌ سَائِلَةٌ فَلَمْ  يَبُحْ بِغَيْرِ ذَكَاةٍ ، كَالطَّيْرِ . وَحَمَلَ الْأَدِلَّةَ الَّتِي  ذَكَرْنَا عَلَى خُصُوصِ مَا لَا يَعِيشُ إِلَّا فِي الْبَحْرِ . ا ه . 

وَكَلْبُ الْمَاءِ عِنْدَهُ إِذَا ذُكِّيَ حَلَالٌ ، وَلَا يُخْفَى أَنَّ تَخْصِيصَ الْأَدِلَّةِ الْعَامَّةِ يَحْتَاجُ   [ ص: 52 ] إِلَى نَصٍّ ، فَمَذْهَبُ مَالِكٍ   وَالشَّافِعِيِّ  أَظْهَرُ دَلِيلًا ، وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ . 

وَمَذْهَبُ  الْإِمَامِ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ     - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا يَعِيشُ فِي الْبَرِّ لَا يُؤْكَلُ  الْبَحْرِيُّ مِنْهُ أَصْلًا ; لِأَنَّهُ مُسْتَخْبَثٌ ، وَأَمَّا مَا لَا  يَعِيشُ إِلَّا فِي الْبَحْرِ وَهُوَ الْحُوتُ بِأَنْوَاعِهِ فَمَيْتَتُهُ  عِنْدَهُ حَلَالٌ ، إِلَّا إِذَا مَاتَ حَتْفَ أَنْفِهِ فِي الْبَحْرِ  وَطَفَا عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمَاءِ ، فَإِنَّهُ يُكْرَهُ أَكْلُهُ عِنْدَهُ ، فَمَا قَتَلَهُ إِنْسَانٌ ، أَوْ حَسَرَ عَنْهُ الْبَحْرُ فَمَاتَ ؛  حَلَالٌ عِنْدَهُ ، بِخِلَافِ الطَّافِي عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمَاءِ ،  وَحُجَّتُهُ فِيمَا يَعِيشُ فِي الْبَرِّ مِنْهُ : أَنَّهُ مُسْتَخْبَثٌ ،  وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى يَقُولُ : ( وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَائِثَ   ) [ 7 \ 157 ] وَحُجَّتُهُ فِي كَرَاهَةِ السَّمَكِ الطَّافِي مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  فِي " سُنَنِهِ " : حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبَدَةَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  يَحْيَى بْنُ سُلَيْمٍ الطَّائِفِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ أُمَيَّةَ  ، عَنْ أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ  ، عَنْ  جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَا أَلْقَى الْبَحْرُ أَوْ جَزَرَ عَنْهُ فَكُلُوهُ ، وَمَا مَاتَ فِيهِ وَطَفَا فَلَا تَأْكُلُوهُ   " ا ه . 

قَالَ أَبُو دَاوُدَ    : رَوَى هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ  سُفْيَانُ الثَّوْرِيُّ  ، وَأَيُّوبُ  ، وَحَمَّادٌ  ، عَنْ أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ  أَوْقَفُوهُ عَلَى جَابِرٍ    . وَقَدْ أُسْنِدَ هَذَا الْحَدِيثُ أَيْضًا مِنْ وَجْهٍ ضَعِيفٍ ، عَنِ  ابْنِ أَبِي ذِئْبٍ  ، عَنْ أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ  ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ  ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . ا ه . 

وَأَجَابَ الْجُمْهُورُ عَنِ الِاحْتِجَاجِ الْأَوَّلِ بِأَنَّ أَلْفَاظَ  النُّصُوصِ عَامَّةٌ فِي مَيْتَةِ الْبَحْرِ ، وَأَنَّ تَخْصِيصَ النَّصِّ  الْعَامِّ لَا بُدَّ لَهُ مِنْ دَلِيلٍ مِنْ كِتَابٍ أَوْ سُنَّةٍ يَدُلُّ  عَلَى التَّخْصِيصِ ، كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ . 

وَمُطْلَقُ ادِّعَاءِ أَنَّهُ خَبِيثٌ لَا يَرُدُّ بِهِ عُمُومَ  الْأَدِلَّةِ الصَّرِيحَةِ فِي عُمُومِ مَيْتَةِ الْبَحْرِ ، وَعَنِ  الِاحْتِجَاجِ الثَّانِي بِتَضْعِيفِ حَدِيثِ جَابِرٍ  الْمَذْكُورِ . 

قَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ  فِي " شَرْحِ الْمُهَذَّبِ " مَا نَصُّهُ : وَأَمَّا الْجَوَابُ عَنْ حَدِيثِ جَابِرٍ  الَّذِي  احْتَجَّ بِهِ الْأَوَّلُونَ ، فَهُوَ أَنَّهُ حَدِيثٌ ضَعِيفٌ  بِاتِّفَاقِ الْحُفَّاظِ ، لَا يَجُوزُ الِاحْتِجَاجُ بِهِ لَوْ لَمْ  يُعَارِضْهُ شَيْءٌ ، فَكَيْفَ وَهُوَ مُعَارَضٌ بِمَا ذَكَرْنَاهُ مِنْ  دَلَائِلِ الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ ، وَأَقَاوِيلِ الصَّحَابَةِ - رَضِيَ  اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ - الْمُنْتَشِرَةِ ؟ 

وَهَذَا الْحَدِيثُ مِنْ رِوَايَةِ  يَحْيَى بْنُ سُلَيْمٍ الطَّائِفِيِّ  ، عَنْ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ أُمَيَّةَ  ، عَنْ أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ  ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ    . 

قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ    :  يَحْيَى بْنُ سُلَيْمٍ الطَّائِفِيُّ  كَثِيرُ الْوَهْمِ سَيِّئُ الْحِفْظِ ، قَالَ : وَقَدْ رَوَاهُ   [ ص: 53 ] غَيْرُهُ ، عَنْ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ أُمَيَّةَ  مَوْقُوفًا عَلَى جَابِرٍ  قَالَ : وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيُّ    : سَأَلْتُ  الْبُخَارِيَّ  عَنْ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ ، فَقَالَ : لَيْسَ هُوَ بِمَحْفُوظٍ ، وَيُرْوَى عَنْ جَابِرٍ  خِلَافُهُ قَالَ : وَلَا أَعْرِفُ لِأَثَرِ ابْنِ أُمَيَّةَ  ، عَنْ أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ  شَيْئًا . 

قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ    : وَقَدْ رَوَاهُ أَيْضًا يَحْيَى بْنُ أَبِي أُنَيْسَةَ  ، عَنْ أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ  مَرْفُوعًا ، وَيَحْيَى بْنُ أَبِي أُنَيْسَةَ  مَتْرُوكٌ لَا يُحْتَجُّ بِهِ ، قَالَ : وَرَوَاهُ عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ  ، عَنْ  وَهْبِ بْنِ كَيْسَانَ  ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ  مَرْفُوعًا ، وَعَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ  ضَعِيفٌ لَا يُحْتَجُّ بِهِ ، قَالَ : وَرَوَاهُ  بَقِيَّةُ بْنُ الْوَلِيدِ  ، عَنِ  الْأَوْزَاعِيِّ  ، عَنْ أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ  ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ  مَرْفُوعًا ، وَلَا يُحْتَجُّ بِمَا يَنْفَرِدُ بِهِ  بَقِيَّةُ  ، فَكَيْفَ بِمَا يُخَالِفُ ؟ قَالَ : وَقَوْلُ الْجَمَاعَةِ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ عَلَى خِلَافِ قَوْلِ جَابِرٍ  مَعَ مَا رَوَيْنَاهُ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ قَالَ فِي الْبَحْرِ : " هُوَ الطَّهُورُ مَاؤُهُ الْحِلُّ مَيْتَتُهُ   " ا ه . 

وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  فِي " السُّنَنِ الْكُبْرَى " فِي بَابِ " مَنْ كَرِهَ أَكْلَ الطَّافِي " مَا نَصُّهُ : أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ الْحَارِثِ الْفَقِيهُ  ، أَنْبَأَنَا  عَلِيُّ بْنُ عُمَرَ الْحَافِظُ  ، حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ فَيْرُوزَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ الْحَسَّانِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  ابْنُ نُمَيْرٍ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عُمَرَ  ، عَنْ أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ  ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ     - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَقُولُ : " مَا ضَرَبَ بِهِ  الْبَحْرُ ، أَوْ جَزَرَ عَنْهُ ، أَوْ صِيدَ فِيهِ فَكُلْ ، وَمَا مَاتَ  فِيهِ ، ثُمَّ طَفَا فَلَا تَأْكُلْ " وَبِمَعْنَاهُ رَوَاهُ أَبُو أَيُّوبَ السَّخْتِيَانِي  ُّ  ،  وَابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ  ،  وَزُهَيْرُ بْنُ مُعَاوِيَةَ  ،  وَحَمَّادُ بْنُ سَلَمَةَ  ، وَغَيْرُهُمْ عَنْ أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ  ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ  مَوْقُوفًا ، وَعَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ  وَعَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ الْوَلِيدِ الْعَدَنِيُّ  ، وَأَبُو عَاصِمٍ  ،  وَمُؤَمَّلُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  ، وَغَيْرُهُمْ عَنْ  سُفْيَانَ الثَّوْرِيِّ  مَوْقُوفًا ، وَخَالَفَهُمْ  أَبُو أَحْمَدَ الزُّبَيْرِيُّ  فَرَوَاهُ عَنِ  الثَّوْرِيِّ  مَرْفُوعًا وَهُوَ وَاهِمٌ فِيهِ ، أَخْبَرَنَا  أَبُو الْحَسَنِ بْنُ عَبْدَانَ  ، أَنْبَأَ  سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ اللَّخْمِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ الْأَصْبَهَانِي  ُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا نَصْرُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  أَبُو أَحْمَدَ الزُّبَيْرِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَانُ  ، عَنْ أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ  ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ  ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ : " إِذَا  طَفَا السَّمَكُ عَلَى الْمَاءِ فَلَا تَأْكُلْهُ ، وَإِذَا جَزَرَ عَنْهُ  الْبَحْرُ فَكُلْهُ ، وَمَا كَانَ عَلَى حَافَّتِهِ فَكُلْهُ   " قَالَ سُلَيْمَانُ    : لَمْ يَرْفَعْ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ عَنْ سُفْيَانَ  إِلَّا أَبُو أَحْمَدَ  ، ثُمَّ ذَكَرَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  بَعْدَ هَذَا الْكَلَامِ حَدِيثَ أَبِي دَاوُدَ  الَّذِي قَدَّمْنَا ، وَالْكَلَامُ الَّذِي نَقَلْنَاهُ عَنِ النَّوَوِيِّ    . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - فَتَحَصَّلَ : أَنَّ حَدِيثَ جَابِرٍ  فِي النَّهْيِ عَنْ أَكْلِ السَّمَكِ الطَّافِي ذَهَبَ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ إِلَى تَضْعِيفِهِ وَعَدَمِ الِاحْتِجَاجِ بِهِ . وَحَكَى النَّوَوِيُّ  اتِّفَاقَ الْحُفَّاظِ عَلَى ضَعْفِهِ كَمَا قَدَّمْنَا عَنْهُ ، وَحَكَمُوا بِأَنَّ وَقْفَهُ عَلَى جَابِرٍ  أَثْبَتُ . وَإِذَنْ فَهُوَ قَوْلُ صَحَابِيٍّ مُعَارَضٌ بِأَقْوَالِ جَمَاعَةٍ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ مِنْهُمْ :  أَبُو بَكْرٍ الصَّدِّيقُ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ -   [ ص: 54 ] وَبِالْآيَةِ  وَالْحَدِيثِ الْمُتَقَدِّمَي  ْنِ . وَقَدْ يَظْهَرُ لِلنَّاظِرِ أَنَّ  صِنَاعَةَ عِلْمِ الْحَدِيثِ وَالْأُصُولِ لَا تَقْتَضِي الْحُكْمَ بَرَدِّ  حَدِيثِ جَابِرٍ  الْمَذْكُورِ ; لِأَنَّ رَفْعَهُ جَاءَ مِنْ طُرُقٍ مُتَعَدِّدَةٍ وَبَعْضِهَا صَحِيحٌ ، فَرِوَايَةُ أَبِي دَاوُدَ  لَهُ مَرْفُوعًا الَّتِي قَدَّمْنَا ضَعَّفُوهَا بِأَنَّ فِي إِسْنَادِهَا  يَحْيَى بْنَ سُلَيْمٍ الطَّائِفِيَّ  ، وَأَنَّهُ سَيِّئُ الْحِفْظِ . 

وَقَدْ رَوَاهُ غَيْرُهُ مَرْفُوعًا مَعَ أَنَّ  يَحْيَى بْنَ سُلَيْمٍ  الْمَذْكُورَ مِنْ رِجَالِ  الْبُخَارِيِّ  وَمُسْلِمٍ  فِي " صَحِيحَيْهِمَا " ، وَرِوَايَةُ  أَبِي أَحْمَدَ الزُّبَيْرِيِّ  لَهُ عَنِ  الثَّوْرِيِّ  مَرْفُوعًا عِنْدَ الْبَيْهَقِيِّ   وَالدَّارْقُطْن  ِيِّ  ، ضَعَّفُوهَا بِأَنَّهُ وَاهِمٌ فِيهَا ، قَالُوا : خَالَفَهُ فِيهَا  وَكِيعٌ  وَغَيْرُهُ ، فَرَوَوْهُ عَنِ  الثَّوْرِيِّ  مَوْقُوفًا . 

وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ   أَبَا أَحْمَدَ الزُّبَيْرِيَّ الْمَذْكُورَ وَهُوَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ  اللَّهِ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ دِرْهَمٍ الْأَسْدِيُّ  ثِقَةٌ ثَبَتٌ ، وَإِنْ قَالَ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " التَّقْرِيبِ " : إِنَّهُ قَدْ يُخْطِئُ فِي حَدِيثِ  الثَّوْرِيِّ  فَهَاتَانِ الرِّوَايَتَانِ بِرَفْعِهِ تُعَضِّدَانِ بِرِوَايَةِ  بَقِيَّةِ بْنِ الْوَلِيدِ  لَهُ مَرْفُوعًا عِنْدَ الْبَيْهَقِيِّ  وَغَيْرِهِ ، وَبَقِيَّةُ  الْمَذْكُورُ مِنْ رِجَالِ مُسْلِمٍ  فِي " صَحِيحِهِ " وَإِنْ تَكَلَّمَ فِيهِ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ . وَيَعْتَضِدُ ذَلِكَ أَيْضًا بِرِوَايَةِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ بْنِ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ  لَهُ ، عَنْ  وَهْبِ بْنِ كَيْسَانَ  ، عَنْ أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ  ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ  مَرْفُوعًا . 

وَرِوَايَةُ يَحْيَى بْنِ أَبِي أُنَيْسَةَ  لَهُ ، عَنْ أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ  ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ  مَرْفُوعًا ، وَإِنْ كَانَ عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ  ، وَيَحْيَى بْنُ أَبِي أُنَيْسَةَ  الْمَذْكُورَانِ ضَعِيفَيْنِ ؛ لِاعْتِضَادِ رِوَايَتِهِمَا بِرِوَايَةِ الثِّقَةِ ، وَيَعْتَضِدُ ذَلِكَ أَيْضًا بِرِوَايَةِ  ابْنِ أَبِي ذِئْبٍ  لَهُ ، عَنْ أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ  ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ  مَرْفُوعًا عِنْدَ التِّرْمِذِيِّ  وَغَيْرِهِ ، فَالظَّاهِرُ أَنَّهُ لَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُحْكُمَ عَلَى حَدِيثِ جَابِرٍ  الْمَذْكُورِ  بِأَنَّهُ غَيْرُ ثَابِتٍ ; لِمَا رَأَيْتَ مِنْ طُرُقِ الرَّفْعِ الَّتِي  رُوِيَ بِهَا وَبَعْضِهَا صَحِيحٌ ، كَرِوَايَةِ أَبِي أَحْمَدَ  الْمَذْكُورَةِ ، وَالرَّفْعُ زِيَادَةٌ ، وَزِيَادَةُ الْعَدْلِ مَقْبُولَةٌ . 

قَالَ فِي " مَرَاقِي السُّعُودِ " : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 
وَالرَّفْعُ وَالْوَصْلُ وَزِيدَ اللَّفْظُ مَقْبُولَةٌ عِنْدَ إِمَامِ الْحِفْظِ 

إِلَخْ . . . نَعَمْ لِقَائِلٍ أَنْ يَقُولَ : هُوَ مُعَارَضٌ بِمَا هُوَ أَقْوَى مِنْهُ ; لِأَنَّ عُمُومَ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَحْرِ وَطَعَامُهُ   ) ، وَقَوْلِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي الْبَحْرِ : " هُوَ الطَّهُورُ مَاؤُهُ ، الْحِلُّ مَيْتَتُهُ   " أَقْوَى مِنْ حَدِيثِ جَابِرٍ  هَذَا  ، وَيُؤَيِّدُ ذَلِكَ اعْتِضَادُهُ بِالْقِيَاسِ ; لِأَنَّهُ لَا فَرْقَ  فِي الْقِيَاسِ بَيْنَ الطَّافِي وَغَيْرِهِ . وَقَدْ يُجَابُ عَنْ هَذَا  بِأَنَّهُ لَا يَتَعَارَضُ عَامٌّ وَخَاصٌّ ،   [ ص: 55 ] وَحَدِيثُ جَابِرٍ  فِي خُصُوصِ الطَّافِي فَهُوَ مُخَصِّصٌ لِعُمُومِ أَدِلَّةِ الْإِبَاحَةِ . 

فَالدَّلِيلُ عَلَى كَرَاهَةِ أَكْلِ السَّمَكِ الطَّافِي لَا يَخْلُو مِنْ  بَعْضِ قُوَّةٍ ، وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ . وَالْمُرَادُ بِالسَّمَكِ  الطَّافِي هُوَ الَّذِي يَمُوتُ فِي الْبَحْرِ ، فَيَطْفُو عَلَى وَجْهِ  الْمَاءِ وَكُلُّ مَا عَلَا عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمَاءِ ، وَلَمْ يَرْسُبْ فِيهِ  تُسَمِّيهِ الْعَرَبُ طَافِيًا . وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ قَوْلُ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ رَوَاحَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : [ الْوَافِرُ ] 


وَأَنَّ الْعَرْشَ فَوْقَ الْمَاءِ طَافٍ     وَفَوْقَ الْعَرْشِ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ 


وَيُحْكَى فِي نَوَادِرِ الْمَجَانِينِ أَنَّ مَجْنُونًا مَرَّ بِهِ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنْ بَنِي رَاسِبٍ  ، وَجَمَاعَةٌ مِنْ بَنِي طُفَاوَةَ  يَخْتَصِمُونَ فِي غُلَامٍ ، فَقَالَ لَهُمُ الْمَجْنُونُ : أَلْقُوا الْغُلَامَ فِي الْبَحْرِ فَإِنْ رَسَبَ فِيهِ فَهُوَ مِنْ بَنِي رَاسِبٍ  ، وَإِنْ طَفَا عَلَى وَجْهِهِ فَهُوَ مِنْ بَنِي طُفَاوَةَ    . 

وَقَالَ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  فِي " صَحِيحِهِ " بَابُ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى :   ( أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَحْرِ وَطَعَامُهُ مَتَاعًا لَكُمْ   ) [ 5 \ 96 ] . قَالَ عُمَرُ    : صَيْدُهُ مَا اصْطِيدَ ، وَطَعَامُهُ مَا رَمَى بِهِ . 

وَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ    : الطَّافِي حَلَالٌ ، وَقَالَ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : طَعَامُهُ مَيْتَتُهُ إِلَّا مَا قَذُرَتْ مِنْهَا ، وَالْجَرِّيُّ لَا تَأْكُلُهُ الْيَهُودُ  وَنَحْنُ نَأْكُلُهُ . 

وَقَالَ شُرَيْحٌ  صَاحِبُ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : كُلُّ شَيْءٍ فِي الْبَحْرِ مَذْبُوحٌ ، وَقَالَ عَطَاءٌ    : أَمَّا الطَّيْرُ فَأَرَى أَنْ نَذْبَحَهُ   . 

وَقَالَ  ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ    : قُلْتُ لِعَطَاءٍ    : صَيْدُ الْأَنْهَارِ وَقِلَاتُ السَّيْلِ أَصَيْدُ بَحْرٍ هُوَ ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ ، ثُمَّ تَلَا : ( هَذَا عَذْبٌ فُرَاتٌ سَائِغٌ شَرَابُهُ وَهَذَا مِلْحٌ أُجَاجٌ وَمِنْ كُلٍّ تَأْكُلُونَ لَحْمًا طَرِيًّا   )   [ 35 \ 12 ] وَرَكِبَ الْحَسَنُ  عَلَى سَرْجٍ مِنْ جُلُودِ كِلَابِ الْمَاءِ   . وَقَالَ  الشَّعْبِيُّ    : لَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلِي أَكَلُوا الضَّفَادِعَ لَأَطْعَمْتُهُم  ْ . وَلَمْ يَرَ الْحَسَنُ  بِالسُّلَحْفَاة  ِ بَأْسًا   . 

وَقَالَ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : كُلْ مِنْ صَيْدِ الْبَحْرِ نَصْرَانِيٍّ أَوْ يَهُودِيٍّ أَوْ مَجُوسِيٍّ   . وَقَالَ  أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ  فِي الْمُرِيِّ : ذَبَحَ الْخَمْرَ النِّينَانُ وَالشَّمْسُ   . انْتَهَى مِنَ  الْبُخَارِيِّ  بِلَفْظِهِ . وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ  الْبُخَارِيَّ    - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - لَا يُعَلِّقُ بِصِيغَةِ الْجَزْمِ إِلَّا مَا كَانَ صَحِيحًا ثَابِتًا عِنْدَهُ . 

وَقَالَ الْحَافِظُ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " فَتْحِ الْبَارِي " فِي الْكَلَامِ عَلَى هَذِهِ الْمُعَلَّقَاتِ الَّتِي ذَكَرَهَا  الْبُخَارِيُّ  مَا نَصُّهُ : قَوْلُهُ : قَالَ  عُمَرُ - هُوَ ابْنُ الْخَطَّابِ    - " صَيْدُهُ " مَا اصْطِيدَ ، وَ " طَعَامُهُ " مَا رَمَى بِهِ . وَصَلَهُ الْمُصَنِّفُ فِي " التَّارِيخِ "  وَعَبْدُ بْنُ حُمَيْدٍ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ   [ ص: 56 ]  عُمَرَ بْنِ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  قَالَ : لَمَّا قَدِمْتُ الْبَحْرَيْنِ  سَأَلَنِي أَهْلُهَا عَمَّا قَذَفَ الْبَحْرُ ؟ فَأَمَرْتُهُمْ أَنْ يَأْكُلُوهُ ، فَلَمَّا قَدِمْتُ عَلَى عُمَرَ  فَذَكَرَ قِصَّةً قَالَ : فَقَالَ عُمَرُ    : قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى فِي كِتَابِهِ : ( أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَحْرِ وَطَعَامُهُ   ) [ 5 \ 96 ] فَصَيْدُهُ : مَا صِيدَ ، وَطَعَامُهُ : مَا قَذَفَ بِهِ   . قَوْلُهُ : وَقَالَ  أَبُو بَكْرٍ - هُوَ الصَّدِّيقُ    - : الطَّافِي حَلَالٌ ، وَصَلَهُ  أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ  ،  وَالطَّحَاوِيُّ   وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيُّ  مِنْ رِوَايَةِ عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ بْنِ أَبِي بَشِيرٍ  ، عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  قَالَ : أَشْهَدُ عَلَى أَبِي بَكْرٍ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ : السَّمَكَةُ الطَّافِيَةُ حَلَالٌ   . زَادَ  الطَّحَاوِيُّ    : لِمَنْ أَرَادَ أَكْلَهُ ، وَأَخْرَجَهُ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  ، وَكَذَا  عَبْدُ بْنُ حُمَيْدٍ  ،  وَالطَّبَرِيُّ  مِنْهَا . وَفِي بَعْضِهَا أَشْهَدُ عَلَى أَبِي بَكْرٍ  أَنَّهُ أَكَلَ السَّمَكَ الطَّافِي عَلَى الْمَاءِ ،  وَلِلدَّارَقُطْ  نِيِّ  مِنْ وَجْهٍ آخَرَ ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، عَنْ أَبِي بَكْرٍ    : أَنَّ اللَّهَ ذَبَحَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الْبَحْرِ فَكُلُوهُ كُلُّهُ فَإِنَّهُ ذَكِيٌّ   . 

قَوْلُهُ : وَقَالَ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : طَعَامُهُ مَيْتَتُهُ إِلَّا مَا قَذِرْتَ مِنْهَا ، وَصَلَهُ  الطَّبَرِيُّ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ أَبِي بَكْرِ بْنِ حَفْصٍ  ، عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَحْرِ وَطَعَامُهُ   ) ، قَالَ طَعَامُهُ : مَيْتَتُهُ   . وَأَخْرَجَ عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ  مِنْ وَجْهٍ آخَرَ ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  وَذَكَرَ صَيْدَ الْبَحْرِ : لَا تَأْكُلْ مِنْهُ طَافِيًا ، فِي سَنَدِهِ الْأَجْلَحُ  وَهُوَ لَيِّنٌ ، وَيُوَهِّنُهُ حَدِيثُ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  الْمَاضِي قَبْلَهُ ، قَوْلُهُ : وَالْجَرِّيُّ لَا تَأْكُلُهُ الْيَهُودُ  وَنَحْنُ نَأْكُلُهُ ، وَصَلَهُ عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ  ، عَنِ  الثَّوْرِيِّ  ، عَنْ  عَبْدِ الْكَرِيمِ الْجَزَرِيِّ  ، عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  أَنَّهُ سُئِلَ عَنِ الْجَرِّيِّ فَقَالَ : لَا بَأْسَ بِهِ ، إِنَّمَا هُوَ شَيْءٌ كَرِهَتْهُ الْيَهُودُ    . وَأَخْرَجَهُ  ابْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ  ، عَنْ  وَكِيعٍ  ، عَنِ  الثَّوْرِيِّ  بِهِ ، وَقَالَ فِي رِوَايَتِهِ : سَأَلْتُ  ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ  عَنِ الْجَرِّيِّ ، فَقَالَ : لَا بَأْسَ بِهِ ; إِنَّمَا تُحَرِّمُهُ الْيَهُودُ  وَنَحْنُ نَأْكُلُهُ ، وَهَذَا عَلَى شَرْطِ الصَّحِيحِ . وَأَخْرَجَ عَنْ عَلِيٍّ  وَطَائِفَةٍ نَحْوَهُ . وَالْجَرِّيُّ بِفَتْحِ الْجِيمِ قَالَ ابْنُ التِّينِ     : وَفِي نُسْخَةٍ بِالْكَسْرِ ، وَهُوَ ضَبْطُ الصِّحَاحِ ، وَكَسْرُ  الرَّاءِ الثَّقِيلَةِ قَالَ : وَيُقَالُ لَهُ أَيْضًا : الْجَرِّيتُ  وَهُوَ مَا لَا قِشْرَ لَهُ . 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ حَبِيبٍ  مِنَ الْمَالِكِيَّةِ : إِنَّمَا أَكْرَهُهُ ; لِأَنَّهُ يُقَالُ : إِنَّهُ مِنَ الْمَمْسُوخِ . وَقَالَ الْأَزْهَرِيُّ     : الْجَرِّيتُ نَوْعٌ مِنَ السَّمَكِ يُشْبِهُ الْحَيَّاتِ . وَقِيلَ :  سَمَكٌ لَا قِشْرَ لَهُ ، وَيُقَالُ لَهُ أَيْضًا : الْمَرْمَاهِيُّ ،  وَالسَّلُّورُ مِثْلُهُ . وَقَالَ الْخَطَّابِيُّ     : هُوَ ضَرْبٌ مِنَ السَّمَكِ يُشْبِهُ الْحَيَّاتِ ، وَقَالَ غَيْرُهُ :  نَوْعٌ عَرِيضُ الْوَسَطِ ، دَقِيقُ الطَّرَفَيْنِ . قَوْلُهُ : وَقَالَ شُرَيْحٌ  صَاحِبُ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : كُلُّ شَيْءٍ فِي الْبَحْرِ مَذْبُوحٌ ، وَقَالَ عَطَاءٌ    : أَمَّا الطَّيْرُ فَأَرَى أَنْ تَذْبَحَهُ ، وَصَلَهُ الْمُصَنِّفُ فِي " التَّارِيخِ " وَابْنُ مَنْدَهْ  فِي   [ ص: 57 ]   " الْمَعْرِفَةِ " مِنْ رِوَايَةِ  ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ  ، عَنْ  عَمْرِو بْنِ دِينَارٍ  ، وَأَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ  أَنَّهُمَا سَمِعَا شُرَيْحًا  صَاحِبَ  النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَقُولُ : كُلُّ شَيْءٍ  فِي الْبَحْرِ مَذْبُوحٌ   . قَالَ : فَذَكَرْتُ ذَلِكَ لِعَطَاءٍ    . فَقَالَ : أَمَّا الطَّيْرُ فَأَرَى أَنْ تَذْبَحَهُ ، وَأَخْرَجَهُ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  وَأَبُو نُعَيْمٍ  فِي " الصَّحَابَةِ " مَرْفُوعًا مِنْ حَدِيثِ شُرَيْحٍ  ، وَالْمَوْقُوفُ أَصَحُّ . 

وَأَخْرَجَهُ  ابْنُ أَبِي عَاصِمٍ  فِي الْأَطْعِمَةِ مِنْ طَرِيقِ  عَمْرِو بْنِ دِينَارٍ  ،  سَمِعْتُ شَيْخًا كَبِيرًا يَحْلِفُ بِاللَّهِ مَا فِي الْبَحْرِ دَابَّةٌ  إِلَّا قَدْ ذَبَحَهَا اللَّهُ لِبَنِي آدَمَ ، وَأَخْرَجَ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  مِنْ حَدِيثِ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ سَرْجِسٍ  رَفَعَهُ : " أَنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ ذَبَحَ كُلَّ مَا فِي الْبَحْرِ لِبَنِي آدَمَ   " وَفِي سَنَدِهِ ضَعْفٌ ،  وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ُّ  مِنْ حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  رَفَعَهُ نَحْوَهُ ، وَسَنَدُهُ ضَعِيفٌ أَيْضًا ، وَأَخْرَجَ عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ  بِسَنَدَيْنِ جَيِّدَيْنِ عَنْ عُمَرَ  ، ثُمَّ عَنْ عَلِيٍّ    : الْحُوتُ ذَكِيٌّ كُلُّهُ ، قَوْلُهُ ، وَقَالَ  ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ    : قُلْتُ لِعَطَاءٍ    : صَيْدُ الْأَنْهَارِ وَقِلَاتُ السَّيْلِ أَصَيْدُ بَحْرٍ هُوَ ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ ، ثُمَّ تَلَا : ( هَذَا عَذْبٌ فُرَاتٌ سَائِغٌ شَرَابُهُ وَهَذَا مِلْحٌ أُجَاجٌ وَمِنْ كُلٍّ تَأْكُلُونَ لَحْمًا طَرِيًّا   )   [ 35 \ 12 ] ، وَصَلَهُ عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ  فِي " التَّفْسِيرِ " عَنِ  ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ  بِهَذَا سَوَاءٌ ، وَأَخْرَجَهُ  الْفَاكِهِيُّ  فِي كِتَابِ " مَكَّةَ    " مِنْ رِوَايَةِ  عَبْدِ الْمَجِيدِ بْنِ أَبِي رَوَّادٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ  أَتَمَّ مِنْ هَذَا ، وَفِيهِ : وَسَأَلْتُهُ عَنْ حِيتَانِ بِرْكَةِ الْقُشَيْرِيِّ     - وَهِيَ بِئْرٌ عَظِيمَةٌ فِي الْحَرَمِ - أَتُصَادُ ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ ،  وَسَأَلْتُهُ عَنِ ابْنِ الْمَاءِ وَأَشْبَاهِهِ أَصَيْدُ بَحْرٍ أَمْ  صَيْدُ بَرٍّ ؟ فَقَالَ : حَيْثُ يَكُونُ أَكْثَرَ فَهُوَ صَيْدٌ . 

وَقِلَاتٌ : بِكَسْرِ الْقَافِ وَتَخْفِيفِ اللَّامِ وَآخِرُهُ مُثَنَّاةٌ ، وَوَقَعَ فِي رِوَايَةِ  الْأَصِيلِيِّ  مُثَلَّثَةٌ  . وَالصَّوَابُ الْأَوَّلُ : جَمْعُ قَلْتٍ بِفَتْحِ أَوَّلِهِ مِثْلَ :  بَحْرٌ وَبِحَارٌ ، وَهُوَ النَّقْرَةُ فِي الصَّخْرَةِ ، يُسْتَنْقَعُ  فِيهَا الْمَاءُ . قَوْلُهُ : وَرَكِبَ الْحَسَنُ  عَلَى سَرْجٍ مِنْ جُلُودِ كِلَابِ الْمَاءِ ، وَقَالَ  الشَّعْبِيُّ    : لَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلِي أَكَلُوا الضَّفَادِعَ لَأَطْعَمْتُهُم  ْ ، وَلَمْ يَرَ الْحَسَنُ  بِالسُّلَحْفَاة  ِ بَأْسًا   . أَمَّا قَوْلُ الْحَسَنِ  الْأَوَّلِ فَقِيلَ إِنَّهُ ابْنُ عَلِيٍّ  ، وَقِيلَ : الْبَصْرِيُّ  ، وَيُؤَيِّدُ الْأَوَّلُ أَنَّهُ وَقَعَ فِي رِوَايَةٍ : وَرَكِبَ الْحَسَنُ     - عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ - وَقَوْلِهِ : عَلَى سَرْجٍ مِنْ جُلُودٍ ، أَيْ :  مُتَّخَذٍ مِنْ جُلُودِ كِلَابِ الْمَاءِ . وَأَمَّا قَوْلُ  الشَّعْبِيِّ     : فَالضَّفَادِعُ جَمْعُ ضِفْدَعٍ ، بِكَسْرِ أَوَّلِهِ وَفَتَحِ  الدَّالِ وَبِكَسْرِهَا أَيْضًا ، وَحُكِيَ ضَمُّ أَوَّلِهِ مَعَ فَتْحِ  الدَّالِ ، وَالضَّفَادِي بِغَيْرِ عَيْنٍ لُغَةٌ فِيهِ ، قَالَ ابْنُ التِّينِ    : لَمْ يُبَيِّنِ  الشَّعْبِيُّ  هَلْ تُذَكَّى أَمْ لَا ؟ وَمَذْهَبُ مَالِكٍ  أَنَّهَا تُؤْكَلُ بِغَيْرِ تَذْكِيَةٍ ، وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ فَصَلَ بَيْنَ مَا مَأْوَاهُ الْمَاءُ وَغَيْرُهُ ، وَعَنِ الْحَنَفِيَّةِ  وَرِوَايَةٌ عَنِ  الشَّافِعِيِّ    : لَا بُدَّ مِنَ التَّذْكِيَةِ . 
[ ص: 58 ] قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : مَيْتَةُ الضَّفَادِعِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ لَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُخْتَلَفَ فِي نَجَاسَتِهَا لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ   ) [ 5 \ 3 ] وَهِيَ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ حَيَوَانِ الْبَحْرِ ; لِأَنَّهَا بَرِّيَّةٌ ، كَمَا صَرَّحَ عَبْدُ الْحَقِّ  بِأَنَّ مَيْتَتَهَا نَجِسَةٌ فِي مَذْهَبِ مَالِكٍ    . نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُ الْحَطَّابُ  وَالْمَوَّاقُ  وَغَيْرُهُمَا فِي شَرْحِ قَوْلِ خَلِيلٍ    : وَالْبَحْرِيُّ وَلَوْ طَالَتْ حَيَاتُهُ بِبَرٍّ ، وَقَالَ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  مُتَّصِلًا بِالْكَلَامِ السَّابِقِ : وَأَمَّا قَوْلُ الْحَسَنِ  فِي السُّلَحْفَاةِ فَوَصَلَهُ  ابْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ  ابْنِ طَاوُسَ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ أَنَّهُ كَانَ لَا يَرَى بِأَكْلِ السُّلَحْفَاةِ بَأْسًا ، وَمِنْ طَرِيقِ  مُبَارَكِ بْنِ فَضَالَةَ  ، عَنِ الْحَسَنِ  قَالَ  : لَا بَأْسَ بِأَكْلِهَا ، وَالسُّلَحْفَاة  ُ بِضَمِّ الْمُهْمَلَةِ  وَفَتْحِ اللَّامِ وَسُكُونِ الْمُهْمَلَةِ بَعْدَهَا فَاءٌ ثُمَّ أَلِفٌ  ثُمَّ هَاءٌ ، وَيَجُوزُ بَدَلُ الْهَاءِ هَمْزَةً حَكَاهُ  ابْنُ سِيدَهْ  ، وَهِيَ رِوَايَةُ عَبْدُوسٍ    . 

وَحُكِيَ أَيْضًا فِي الْمُحْكَمِ : بِسُكُونِ اللَّامِ وَفَتْحِ الْحَاءِ . 

وَحُكِيَ أَيْضًا : سُلَحْفِيَةٌ كَالْأَوَّلِ لَكِنْ بِكَسْرِ الْفَاءِ بَعْدَهَا تَحْتَانِيَّةٌ مَفْتُوحَةٌ . 

قَوْلُهُ : وَقَالَ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : كُلْ مِنْ صَيْدِ الْبَحْرِ نَصْرَانِيٌّ أَوْ يَهُودِيٌّ أَوْ مَجُوسِيٌّ   . 

قَالَ الْكِرْمَانِيُّ     : كَذَا فِي النُّسَخِ الْقَدِيمَةِ وَفِي بَعْضِهَا " مَا صَادَهُ "  قَبْلَ لَفْظِ " نَصْرَانِيٌّ " . قُلْتُ : وَهَذَا التَّعْلِيقُ وَصَلَهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ  سِمَاكِ بْنِ حَرْبٍ  ، عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    . قَالَ : كُلْ مَا أَلْقَى الْبَحْرُ وَمَا صِيدَ مِنْهُ ؛ صَادَهُ يَهُودِيٌّ أَوْ نَصْرَانِيٌّ أَوْ مَجُوسِيٌّ . 

قَالَ ابْنُ التِّينِ    : مَفْهُومُهُ أَنَّ صَيْدَ الْبَحْرِ لَا يُؤْكَلُ إِنْ صَادَهُ غَيْرُ هَؤُلَاءِ وَهُوَ كَذَلِكَ عِنْدَ قَوْمٍ . 

وَأَخْرَجَ  ابْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ  بِسَنَدٍ صَحِيحٍ عَنْ عَطَاءٍ  ،  وَسَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  ، وَبِسَنَدٍ آخَرَ عَنْ عَلِيٍّ  كَرَاهِيَةَ صَيْدِ الْمَجُوسِيِّ السَّمَكَ   . انْتَهَى مِنْ " فَتْحِ الْبَارِي " بِلَفْظِهِ . 

وَقَوْلُ  أَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ     : فِي الْمُرْيِ ذَبَحَ الْخَمْرَ النِّينَانُ وَالشَّمْسُ فِي لَفْظِهِ  أَنَّ ذَبَحَ فِعْلٌ مَاضٍ ، وَالْخَمْرَ مَفْعُولٌ بِهِ ، وَالنِّينَانُ  فَاعِلُ ذَبَحَ ، وَالشَّمْسُ بِالرَّفْعِ مَعْطُوفٌ عَلَى الْفَاعِلِ  الَّذِي هُوَ النِّينَانُ ، وَهِيَ جَمْعُ نُونٍ وَهُوَ : الْحُوتُ  وَالْمُرْيُ بِضَمِّ الْمِيمِ وَسُكُونِ الرَّاءِ بَعْدَهَا تَحْتَانِيَّةٌ  عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ ، خِلَافًا لِصَاحِبِ " الصِّحَاحِ " وَ " النِّهَايَةِ "  فَقَدْ ضَبَطَاهُ بِضَمِّ الْمِيمِ وَكَسْرِ الرَّاءِ الْمُشَدَّدَةِ  نِسْبَةً إِلَى الْمُرِّ وَهُوَ الطَّعْمُ الْمَشْهُورُ ، وَالْمُرْيُ  الْمَذْكُورُ طَعَامٌ كَانَ يُعْمَلُ بِالشَّامِ  ، يُؤْخَذُ الْخَمْرُ فَيُجْعَلُ فِيهِ الْمِلْحُ وَالسَّمَكُ ، وَيُوضَعُ فِي   [ ص: 59 ] الشَّمْسِ  فَيَتَغَيَّرُ عَنْ طَعْمِ الْخَمْرِ وَيَصِيرُ خَلًّا ، وَتَغْيِيرُ  الْحُوتِ وَالْمِلْحِ وَالشَّمْسِ لَهُ عَنْ طَعْمِ الْخَمْرِ إِزَالَةُ  الْإِسْكَارِ عَنْهُ ، هُوَ مُرَادُ  أَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ  بِذَبْحِ  الْحِيتَانِ وَالشَّمْسِ لَهُ ، فَاسْتَعَارَ الذَّبْحَ لِإِذْهَابِ  الشِّدَّةِ الْمُطْرِبَةِ الَّتِي بِهَا الْإِسْكَارُ ، وَأَثَرُ  أَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ  هَذَا وَصَلَهُ  إِبْرَاهِيمُ الْحَرْبِيُّ  فِي غَرِيبِ الْحَدِيثِ لَهُ ، مِنْ طَرِيقِ أَبِي الزَّاهِرِيَّةِ  ، عَنْ  جُبَيْرِ بْنِ نُفَيْرٍ  ، عَنْ  أَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ  ، فَذَكَرَهُ سَوَاءً . 

وَكَانَ  أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - يَرَى إِبَاحَةَ تَخْلِيلِ الْخَمْرِ ،  وَكَثِيرٌ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ يَرَوْنَ مَنْعَ تَخْلِيلِهَا ، فَإِنْ  تَخَلَّلَتْ بِنَفْسِهَا مِنْ غَيْرِ تَسَبُّبٍ لَهَا فِي ذَلِكَ فَهِيَ  حَلَالٌ إِجْمَاعًا ، قَالَ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي الْفَتْحِ : وَكَانَ  أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ  وَجَمَاعَةٌ يَأْكُلُونَ هَذَا الْمُرْيَ الْمَعْمُولَ بِالْخَمْرِ   . وَأَدْخَلَهُ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  فِي  طَهَارَةِ صَيْدِ الْبَحْرِ ، يُرِيدُ أَنَّ السَّمَكَ طَاهِرٌ حَلَالٌ ،  وَأَنَّ طَهَارَتَهُ وَحِلَّهُ يَتَعَدَّى إِلَى غَيْرِهِ كَالْمِلْحِ  حَتَّى يَصِيرَ الْحَرَامُ النَّجِسُ بِإِضَافَتِهَا إِلَيْهِ طَاهِرًا  حَلَالًا ، وَهَذَا رَأْيُ مَنْ يُجَوِّزُ تَخْلِيلَ الْخَمْرِ وَهُوَ  قَوْلُ  أَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ  وَجَمَاعَةٍ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : وَالظَّاهِرُ مَنْعُ أَكْلِ الضَّفَادِعِ مُطْلَقًا ; لِثُبُوتِ النَّهْيِ عَنْ قَتْلِهَا عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَقَدْ قَالَ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  فِي سُنَنِهِ : حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ كَثِيرٍ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا سُفْيَانُ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ أَبِي ذِئْبٍ  ، عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ خَالِدٍ  ، عَنْ  سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ  ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عُثْمَانَ    : أَنَّ  طَبِيبًا سَأَلَ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَنْ  ضِفْدَعٍ يَجْعَلُهَا فِي دَوَاءٍ فَنَهَاهُ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَنْ قَتْلِهَا   . 

وَقَالَ  النَّسَائِيُّ  فِي " سُنَنِهِ " : أَخْبَرَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ  قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا  ابْنُ أَبِي فُدَيْكٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ أَبِي ذِئْبٍ  ، عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ خَالِدٍ  ، عَنْ  سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ  ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عُثْمَانَ  ، أَنَّ  طَبِيبًا ذَكَرَ ضِفْدَعًا فِي دَوَاءٍ عِنْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَنَهَى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَنْ قَتْلِهِ   . 

وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ  فِي " شَرْحِ الْمُهَذَّبِ " : وَأَمَّا حَدِيثُ النَّهْيِ عَنْ قَتْلِ الضِّفْدَعِ فَرَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  بِإِسْنَادٍ حَسَنٍ ،  وَالنَّسَائِيُّ  بِإِسْنَادٍ صَحِيحٍ مِنْ رِوَايَةِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ التَّيْمِيِّ  الصَّحَابِيِّ وَهُوَ ابْنُ أَخِي  طَلْحَةَ بْنِ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ  ، قَالَ : سَأَلَ طَبِيبٌ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَنْ ضِفْدَعٍ يَجْعَلُهَا فِي دَوَاءٍ فَنَهَاهُ عَنْ قَتْلِهَا ،  وَسَيَأْتِي لِتَحْرِيمِ أَكْلِ الضِّفْدَعِ زِيَادَةُ بَيَانٍ إِنْ شَاءَ  اللَّهُ فِي سُورَةِ " الْأَنْعَامِ " فِي الْكَلَامِ عَلَى قَوْلِهِ : ( قُلْ لَا أَجِدُ فِي مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 6 \ 145 ] .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (9)
سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ (8)
*
وَمَا ذَكَرْنَا مِنْ تَحْرِيمِ الضِّفْدَعِ مُطْلَقًا قَالَ بِهِ  الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  وَجَمَاعَةٌ ، وَهُوَ الصَّحِيحُ مِنْ مَذْهَبِ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  ، وَنَقَلَ الْعَبْدَرِيُّ  ، عَنْ  أَبِي بَكْرٍ الصَّدِّيقِ  ، وَعُمَرَ  ، وَعُثْمَانَ  ،  وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ   [ ص: 60 ] رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ : أَنَّ جَمِيعَ مَيْتَاتِ الْبَحْرِ كُلَّهَا حَلَالٌ إِلَّا الضِّفْدَعَ ، قَالَهُ النَّوَوِيُّ    . 

وَنُقِلَ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ    - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - مَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ التِّمْسَاحَ لَا يُؤْكَلُ ، وَقَالَ  الْأَوْزَاعِيُّ    : لَا بَأْسَ بِهِ لِمَنِ اشْتَهَاهُ . 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ حَامِدٍ    : لَا يُؤْكَلُ التِّمْسَاحُ وَلَا الْكَوْسَجُ ; لِأَنَّهُمَا يَأْكُلَانِ النَّاسَ   . وَقَدْ رُوِيَ عَنْ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ النَّخَعِيِّ  وَغَيْرِهِ : أَنَّهُ قَالَ : كَانُوا يَكْرَهُونَ سِبَاعَ الْبَحْرِ كَمَا يَكْرَهُونَ سِبَاعَ الْبَرِّ ، وَذَلِكَ لِنَهْيِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَنْ كُلِّ ذِي نَابٍ مِنَ السِّبَاعِ   . 

وَقَالَ أَبُو عَلِيٍّ النَّجَّادُ     : مَا حَرُمَ نَظِيرُهُ فِي الْبَرِّ فَهُوَ حَرَامٌ فِي الْبَحْرِ  كَكَلْبِ الْمَاءِ وَخِنْزِيرِهِ وَإِنْسَانِهِ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ اللَّيْثِ  إِلَّا فِي الْكَلْبِ ; فَإِنَّهُ يَرَى إِبَاحَةَ كَلْبِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ قَالَهُ  ابْنُ قُدَامَةَ  فِي " الْمُغْنِي " وَمَنَعَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ أَكْلَ السُّلَحْفَاةِ الْبَحْرِيَّةِ ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى . 
تَنْبِيهٌ 

الدَّمُ أَصْلُهُ دَمِيَ ، يَائِيُّ اللَّامِ وَهُوَ مِنَ الْأَسْمَاءِ  الَّتِي حَذَفَتِ الْعَرَبُ لَامَهَا ، وَلَمْ تُعَوِّضْ عَنْهَا شَيْئًا ،  وَأَعْرَبَتْهَا عَلَى الْعَيْنِ ، وَلَامُهُ تَرْجِعُ عِنْدَ  التَّصْغِيرِ ، فَتَقُولُ : دُمَيٌّ بِإِدْغَامِ يَاءِ التَّصْغِيرِ فِي  يَاءِ لَامِ الْكَلِمَةِ ، وَتَرْجِعُ أَيْضًا فِي جَمْعِ التَّكْسِيرِ ،  فَالْهَمْزَةُ فِي الدِّمَاءِ مُبْدَلَةٌ مِنَ الْيَاءِ الَّتِي هِيَ لَامُ  الْكَلِمَةِ ، وَرُبَّمَا ثَبَتَتْ أَيْضًا فِي التَّثْنِيَةِ ، وَمِنْهُ  قَوْلُ سُحَيْمٍ الرِّيَاحِيِّ    : [ الْوَافِرِ ] 
وَلَوْ أَنَّا عَلَى حَجَرٍ ذَبَحْنَا جَرَى الدَّمَيَانِ بِالْخَبَرِ الْيَقِينِ 

وَكَذَلِكَ تَثْبُتُ لَامُهُ فِي الْمَاضِي وَالْمُضَارِعِ ، وَالْوَصْفِ  فِي حَالَةِ الِاشْتِقَاقِ مِنْهُ فَتَقُولُ : فِي الْمَاضِي دَمِيَتْ  يَدُهُ كَرَضِيَ ، وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُهُ : [ الرَّجَزِ ] 
هَلْ أَنْتَ إِلَّا إِصْبَعٌ دَمِيتِ     وَفِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ مَا لَقِيتِ 


وَتَقُولُ فِي الْمُضَارِعِ : يَدْمَى بِإِبْدَالِ الْيَاءِ أَلِفًا كَمَا  فِي يَرْضَى ، وَيَسْعَى ، وَيَخْشَى ، وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ الشَّاعِرِ : [  الطَّوِيلِ ] 
وَلَسْنَا عَلَى الْأَعْقَابِ تَدْمَى كُلُومُنَا     وَلَكِنْ عَلَى أَقْدَامِنَا تَقْطُرُ الدَّمَا 


وَتَقُولُ فِي الْوَصْفِ : أَصْبَحَ جُرْحُهُ دَامِيًا ، وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ الرَّاجِزِ : [ الرَّاجِزِ ] 
نَرُدُّ أُولَاهَا عَلَى أُخْرَاهَا     نَرُدُّهَا دَامِيَةً كُلَاهَا 


 [ ص: 61 ] وَالتَّحْقِيقُ  أَنَّ لَامَهُ أَصْلُهَا يَاءٌ ، وَقِيلَ أَصْلُهَا : وَاوٌ وَإِنَّمَا  أُبْدِلَتْ يَاءً فِي الْمَاضِي ; لِتَطَرُّفِهَا بَعْدَ الْكَسْرِ كَمَا  فِي قَوِيَ ، وَرَضِيَ ، وَشَجِيَ ، الَّتِي هِيَ وَاوِيَّاتُ اللَّامِ فِي  الْأَصْلِ ; لِأَنَّهَا مِنَ الرِّضْوَانِ ، وَالْقُوَّةِ ، وَالشَّجْوِ .  

وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمُ : الْأَصْلُ فِيهِ دَمَى بِفَتْحِ الْمِيمِ ، وَقِيلَ : بِإِسْكَانِهَا ، وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلَا عَادٍ فَلَا إِثْمَ    ) ، لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا سَبَبَ اضْطِرَارِهِ ، وَلَمْ يُبَيِّنِ  الْمُرَادَ بِالْبَاغِي وَالْعَادِي ، وَلَكِنَّهُ أَشَارَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ  آخَرَ إِلَى أَنَّ سَبَبَ الِاضْطِرَارِ الْمَذْكُورَ الْمَخْمَصَةُ ،  وَهِيَ الْجُوعُ وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ : ( فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ فِي مَخْمَصَةٍ   ) [ 5 \ 3 ] وَأَشَارَ إِلَى أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْبَاغِي وَالْعَادِي الْمُتَجَانِفُ لِلْإِثْمِ ، وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ فِي مَخْمَصَةٍ غَيْرَ مُتَجَانِفٍ لِإِثْمٍ   ) . وَالْمُتَجَانِف  ُ : الْمَائِلُ ، وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ الْأَعْشَى    : [ الطَّوِيلِ ] 


تَجَانَفُ عَنْ حَجَرِ الْيَمَامَةِ نَاقَتِي     وَمَا قَصَدَتْ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا لِسِوَائِكَا 


فَيُفْهَمُ مِنَ الْآيَةِ أَنَّ الْبَاغِي وَالْعَادِي كِلَاهُمَا مُتَجَانِفٌ لِإِثْمٍ ، وَهَذَا غَايَةُ مَا يُفْهَمُ مِنْهَا . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : الْإِثْمُ الَّذِي تَجَانَفَ إِلَيْهِ  الْبَاغِي : هُوَ الْخُرُوجُ عَلَى إِمَامِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، وَكَثِيرًا  مَا يُطْلَقُ اسْمُ الْبَغْيِ عَلَى مُخَالَفَةِ الْإِمَامِ ، وَالْإِثْمُ  الَّذِي تَجَانَفَ إِلَيْهِ الْعَادِي : هُوَ إِخَافَةُ الطَّرِيقِ  وَقَطْعُهَا عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، وَيَلْحَقُ بِذَلِكَ كُلُّ سَفَرٍ فِي  مَعْصِيَةِ اللَّهِ . ا ه . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : إِثْمُ الْبَاغِي وَالْعَادِي أَكْلُهُمَا  الْمُحَرَّمَ مَعَ وُجُودِ غَيْرِهِ ، وَعَلَيْهِ فَهُوَ كَالتَّأْكِيدِ  لِقَوْلِهِ : ( فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ    ) [ 2 \ 173 ] ، وَعَلَى الْقَوْلِ الْأَوَّلِ لَا يَجُوزُ لِقَاطِعِ  الطَّرِيقِ وَالْخَارِجِ عَلَى الْإِمَامِ الْأَكْلُ مِنَ الْمَيْتَةِ ،  وَإِنْ خَافَا الْهَلَاكَ مَا لَمْ يَتُوبَا ، وَعَلَى الثَّانِي يَجُوزُ  لَهُمَا لِقَاطِعِ الطَّرِيقِ وَالْخَارِجِ عَلَى الْإِمَامِ الْأَكْلُ  مِنَ الْمَيْتَةِ ، وَإِنْ خَافَا الْهَلَاكَ مَا لَمْ يَتُوبَا ، وَعَلَى  الثَّانِي يَجُوزُ لَهُمَا أَكْلُ الْمَيْتَةِ إِنْ خَافَا الْهَلَاكَ ،  وَإِنْ لَمْ يَتُوبَا . 

وَنَقَلَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  عَنْ قَتَادَةَ  وَالْحَسَنِ  وَالرَّبِيعِ  وَابْنِ زَيْدٍ  وَعِكْرِمَةَ  أَنَّ الْمَعْنَى ( غَيْرَ بَاغٍ   ) أَيْ : فِي أَكْلِهِ فَوْقَ حَاجَتِهِ ( وَلَا عَادٍ   ) ، بِأَنْ يَجِدَ عَنْ هَذِهِ الْمُحَرَّمَاتِ مَنْدُوحَةً وَيَأْكُلُهَا . 

وَنَقَلَ أَيْضًا عَنِ  السُّدِّيِّ  أَنَّ الْمَعْنَى ( غَيْرَ بَاغٍ   ) فِي أَكْلِهَا شَهْوَةً وَتَلَذُّذًا ( وَلَا عَادٍ )   [ ص: 62 ] بِاسْتِيفَاءِ الْأَكْلِ إِلَى حَدِّ الشِّبَعِ . 

وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  أَيْضًا ، وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ   وَابْنُ جُبَيْرٍ  وَغَيْرُهُمَا : الْمَعْنَى ( غَيْرَ بَاغٍ    ) عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، ( وَلَا عَادٍ ) عَلَيْهِمْ ، فَيَدْخُلُ فِي  الْبَاغِي وَالْعَادِي قُطَّاعُ الطَّرِيقِ ، وَالْخَارِجُ عَلَى  السُّلْطَانِ ، وَالْمُسَافِرُ فِي قَطْعِ الرَّحِمِ ، وَالْغَارَةُ عَلَى  الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، وَمَا شَاكَلَهُ ، وَهَذَا صَحِيحٌ ; فَإِنَّ أَصْلَ  الْبَغْيِ فِي اللُّغَةِ قَصْدُ الْفَسَادِ ، يُقَالُ : بَغَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ  تَبْغِي بِغَاءً إِذَا فَجَرَتْ . 

قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَا تُكْرِهُوا فَتَيَاتِكُمْ عَلَى الْبِغَاءِ    ) [ 24 \ 33 ] وَرُبَّمَا اسْتُعْمِلَ الْبَغْيُ فِي طَلَبِ غَيْرِ  الْفَسَادِ ، وَالْعَرَبُ تَقُولُ : خَرَجَ الرَّجُلُ فِي بِغَاءِ إِبِلٍ  لَهُ ؛ أَيْ : فِي طَلَبِهَا ، وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ الشَّاعِرِ : [ مُرَفَّلِ  الْكَامِلِ ] 
لَا يَمْنَعَنَّكَ مِنْ بِغَا ءِ     الْخَيْرِ تَعْقَادُ الرَّتَائِمْ 



إِنَّ الْأَشَائِمَ كَالْأَيَا     مِنِ وَالْأَيَامِنَ كَالْأَشَائِمْ 


وَذَكَرَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ    : أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالِاضْطِرَارِ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ : الْإِكْرَاهُ عَلَى أَكْلِ الْمُحَرَّمِ ،  كَالرَّجُلِ يَأْخُذُهُ الْعَدُوُّ ، فَيُكْرِهُونَهُ عَلَى لَحْمِ  الْخِنْزِيرِ وَغَيْرِهِ مِنْ مَعْصِيَةِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى ، وَذَكَرَ  أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِهِ عِنْدَ الْجُمْهُورِ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ  الْمَخْمَصَةُ الَّتِي هِيَ الْجُوعُ كَمَا ذَكَرْنَا . 

وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا أَنَّ آيَةَ ( فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ فِي مَخْمَصَةٍ   ) [ 5 \ 3 ] ، مُبَيِّنَةٌ لِذَلِكَ ، وَحُكْمُ الْإِكْرَاهِ عَلَى أَكْلِ مَا ذُكِرَ يُؤْخَذُ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( إِلَّا مَنْ أُكْرِهَ وَقَلْبُهُ مُطْمَئِنٌّ بِالْإِيمَانِ   ) [ 16 \ 106 ] بِطَرِيقِ الْأَوْلَى ، وَحَدِيثِ : " إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَجَاوَزَ لِي عَنْ أُمَّتِي الْخَطَأَ وَالنِّسْيَانَ وَمَا اسْتُكْرِهُوا عَلَيْهِ   " .
مَسَائِلُ تَتَعَلَّقُ بِالِاضْطِرَارِ إِلَى أَكْلِ الْمَيْتَةِ 

الْمَسْأَلَةُ الْأُولَى : أَجْمَعَ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَلَى أَنَّ الْمُضْطَرَّ لَهُ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ مِنَ الْمَيْتَةِ مَا يَسُدُّ رَمَقَهُ وَيُمْسِكُ حَبَّاتِهِ ،  وَأَجْمَعُوا أَيْضًا عَلَى أَنَّهُ يَحْرُمُ عَلَيْهِ مَا زَادَ عَلَى  الشِّبَعِ ، وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي نَفْسِ الشِّبَعِ هَلْ لَهُ أَنْ يَشْبَعَ  مِنَ الْمَيْتَةِ أَوْ لَيْسَ لَهُ مُجَاوَزَةُ مَا يَسُدُّ الرَّمَقَ ،  وَيَأْمَنُ مَعَهُ الْمَوْتَ . 

 [ ص: 63 ] فَذَهَبَ مَالِكٌ     - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى - إِلَى أَنَّ لَهُ أَنْ يَشْبَعَ مِنَ  الْمَيْتَةِ ، وَيَتَزَوَّدَ مِنْهَا ، قَالَ فِي " مُوَطَّئِهِ " : إِنَّ  أَحَسَنَ مَا سُمِعَ فِي الرَّجُلِ يُضْطَرُّ إِلَى الْمَيْتَةِ ، أَنَّهُ  يَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا حَتَّى يَشْبَعَ وَيَتَزَوَّدُ مِنْهَا ، فَإِنْ وَجَدَ  عَنْهَا غِنًى طَرَحَهَا . 

قَالَ  ابْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ    : حُجَّةُ مَالِكٍ  أَنَّ  الْمُضْطَرَّ لَيْسَ مِمَّنْ حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْهِ الْمَيْتَةُ ، فَإِذَا  كَانَتْ حَلَالًا لَهُ أَكَلَ مِنْهَا مَا شَاءَ حَتَّى يَجِدَ غَيْرَهَا  فَتَحْرُمُ عَلَيْهِ ، وَذَهَبَ  ابْنُ الْمَاجِشُونِ  ، وَابْنُ حَبِيبٍ  مِنَ  الْمَالِكِيَّةِ إِلَى أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ لَهُ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ مِنْهَا إِلَّا  قَدْرَ مَا يَسُدُّ الرَّمَقَ وَيُمْسِكُ الْحَيَاةَ ، وَحُجَّتُهُمَا :  أَنَّ الْمَيْتَةَ لَا تُبَاحُ إِلَّا عِنْدَ الضَّرُورَةِ ، وَإِذَا  حَصَلَ سَدُّ الرَّمَقِ انْتَفَتِ الضَّرُورَةُ فِي الزَّائِدِ عَلَى  ذَلِكَ . 

وَعَلَى قَوْلِهِمَا دَرَجَ خَلِيلُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ الْمَالِكِيُّ  فِي " مُخْتَصَرِهِ " حَيْثُ قَالَ : وَلِلضَّرُورَةِ مَا يَسُدُّ غَيْرُ آدَمِيٍّ . 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ الْعَرَبِيِّ     : وَمَحَلٌّ هَذَا الْخِلَافِ بَيْنَ الْمَالِكِيَّةِ فِيمَا إِذَا  كَانَتِ الْمَخْمَصَةُ نَادِرَةً ، وَأَمَّا إِذَا كَانَتْ دَائِمَةً فَلَا  خِلَافَ فِي جَوَازِ الشِّبَعِ مِنْهَا . 

وَمَذْهَبُ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  عَلَى  الْقَوْلَيْنِ الْمَذْكُورَيْن  ِ عَنِ الْمَالِكِيَّةِ ، وَحُجَّتُهُمَا  فِي الْقَوْلَيْنِ كَحُجَّةِ الْمَالِكِيَّةِ فِيهِمَا ، وَقَدْ  بَيَّنَّاهَا . وَالْقَوْلَانِ الْمَذْكُورَانِ مَشْهُورَانِ عِنْدَ  الشَّافِعِيَّةِ . 

وَاخْتَارَ الْمُزَنِيُّ  أَنَّهُ لَا يُجَاوِزُ سَدَّ الرَّمَقِ ، وَرَجَّحَهُ الْقَفَّالُ وَكَثِيرُونَ . 

وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ    : إِنَّهُ الصَّحِيحُ . وَرَجَّحَ  أَبُو عَلِيٍّ الطَّبَرِيُّ  فِي الْإِفْصَاحِ ،  وَالرُّويَانِيّ  ُ  وَغَيْرُهُمَا حِلَّ الشِّبَعِ ، قَالَهُ النَّوَوِيُّ  أَيْضًا . 

وَفِي الْمَسْأَلَةِ قَوْلٌ ثَالِثٌ لِلشَّافِعِيَّة  ِ وَهُوَ : أَنَّهُ  إِنْ كَانَ بَعِيدًا مِنَ الْعُمْرَانِ حَلَّ الشِّبَعُ وَإِلَّا فَلَا ،  وَذَكَرَ  إِمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ  ،  وَالْغَزَالِيُّ  تَفْصِيلًا فِي الْمَسْأَلَةِ ، وَهُوَ : أَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ فِي بَادِيَةٍ وَخَافَ إِنْ تَرَكَ الشِّبَعَ أَلَّا يَقْطَعَهَا وَيَهْلَكَ ، وَجَبَ الْقَطْعُ بِأَنَّهُ يَشْبَعُ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ فِي بَلَدٍ وَتَوَقَّعَ طَعَامًا طَاهِرًا قَبْلَ عَوْدِ الضَّرُورَةِ وَجَبَ  الْقَطْعُ بِالِاقْتِصَارِ عَلَى سَدِّ الرَّمَقِ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ لَا  يَظْهَرُ حُصُولُ طَعَامٍ طَاهِرٍ وَأَمْكَنَ الْحَاجَةُ إِلَى الْعَوْدِ  إِلَى أَكْلِ الْمَيْتَةِ مَرَّةً بَعْدَ أُخْرَى إِنْ لَمْ يَجِدِ  الطَّاهِرَ ، فَهَذَا مَحَلُّ الْخِلَافِ . 

قَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ    : وَهَذَا التَّفْصِيلُ الَّذِي ذَكَرَهُ الْإِمَامُ  وَالْغَزَالِيُّ  تَفْصِيلٌ حَسَنٌ وَهُوَ الرَّاجِحُ ، وَعَنِ  الْإِمَامِ أَحْمَدَ    - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - فِي هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ رِوَايَتَانِ أَيْضًا . 

 [ ص: 64 ] قَالَ  ابْنُ قُدَامَةَ  فِي الْمُغْنِي : وَفِي الشِّبَعِ رِوَايَتَانِ : أَظْهَرُهُمَا : لَا يُبَاحُ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ  ، وَإِحْدَى الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ عَنْ مَالِكٍ  ، وَأَحَدِ الْقَوْلَيْنِ  لِلشَّافِعِيِّ    . 

قَالَ الْحَسَنُ    :  يَأْكُلُ قَدْرَ مَا يُقِيمُهُ ; لِأَنَّ الْآيَةَ دَلَّتْ عَلَى تَحْرِيمِ  الْمَيْتَةِ ، وَاسْتَثْنَى مَا اضْطُرَّ إِلَيْهِ فَإِذَا انْدَفَعَتِ  الضَّرُورَةُ فَلَمْ يَحِلَّ لَهُ الْأَكْلُ كَحَالَةِ الِابْتِدَاءِ .  وَلِأَنَّهُ بَعْدَ سَدِّ الرَّمَقِ غَيْرُ مُضْطَرٍّ فَلَمْ يَحِلَّ لَهُ  الْأَكْلُ لِلْآيَةِ . يُحَقِّقُهُ : أَنَّهُ بَعْدَ سَدِّ رَمَقِهِ كَهُوَ  قَبْلَ أَنْ يَضْطَرَّ ، وَثَمَّ لَمْ يُبَحْ لَهُ الْأَكْلُ كَذَا  هَاهُنَا . 

وَالثَّانِيَةُ : يُبَاحُ لَهُ الشِّبَعُ . اخْتَارَهَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ    ; لِمَا رَوَى  جَابِرُ بْنُ سَمُرَةَ  أَنَّ  رَجُلًا نَزَلَ الْحَرَّةَ ، فَنَفَقَتْ عِنْدَهُ نَاقَةٌ ، فَقَالَتْ  لَهُ امْرَأَتُهُ : أَسْلُخُهَا حَتَّى نُقَدِّدَ شَحْمَهَا وَلَحْمَهَا  وَنَأْكُلَهُ . فَقَالَ : حَتَّى أَسْأَلَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَسَأَلَهُ فَقَالَ : " هَلْ عِنْدَكَ غِنًى  يُغْنِيكَ " ؟ قَالَ : لَا . قَالَ : " فَكُلُوهَا "، وَلَمْ يُفَرِّقْ رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ    . 

وَيَدُلُّ لَهُ أَيْضًا حَدِيثُ الْفُجَيْعِ الْعَامِرِيِّ  عِنْدَهُ  : أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ أَذِنَ لَهُ فِي الْمَيْتَةِ مَعَ أَنَّهُ يَغْتَبِقُ  وَيَصْطَبِحُ ، فَدَلَّ عَلَى أَخْذِ النَّفْسِ حَاجَتَهَا مِنَ الْقُوتِ  مِنْهَا ; وَلِأَنَّ مَا جَازَ سَدُّ الرَّمَقِ مِنْهُ جَازَ الشِّبَعُ مِنْهُ كَالْمُبَاحِ ،  وَيُحْتَمَلُ أَنْ يُفَرِّقَ بَيْنَ مَا إِذَا كَانَتِ الضَّرُورَةُ  مُسْتَمِرَّةً ، وَبَيْنَ مَا إِذَا كَانَتْ مَرْجُوَّةَ الزَّوَالِ ،  فَمَا كَانَتْ مُسْتَمِرَّةً كَحَالَةِ الْأَعْرَابِيِّ الَّذِي سَأَلَ  رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - جَازَ الشِّبَعُ ;  لِأَنَّهُ إِذَا اقْتَصَرَ عَلَى سَدِّ الرَّمَقِ عَادَتِ الضَّرُورَةُ  إِلَيْهِ عَنْ قُرْبٍ ، وَلَا يَتَمَكَّنُ مِنَ الْبُعْدِ عَنِ الْمَيْتَةِ  مَخَافَةَ الضَّرُورَةِ الْمُسْتَقْبِلَ  ةِ وَيُفْضِي إِلَى ضَعْفِ  بَدَنِهِ ، وَرُبَّمَا أَدَّى ذَلِكَ إِلَى تَلَفِهِ ، بِخِلَافِ الَّتِي  لَيْسَتْ مُسْتَمِرَّةً ، فَإِنَّهُ يَرْجُو الْغِنَى عَنْهَا بِمَا  يَحِلُّ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ . انْتَهَى مِنَ الْمَعْنَى بِلَفْظِهِ . 

وَقَالَ  إِمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ     : وَلَيْسَ مَعْنَى الشِّبَعِ أَنْ يَمْتَلِئَ حَتَّى لَا يَجِدَ  مُسَاغًا ، وَلَكِنْ إِذَا انْكَسَرَتْ سَوْرَةُ الْجُوعِ بِحَيْثُ لَا  يَنْطَلِقُ عَلَيْهِ اسْمُ جَائِعٍ أَمْسَكَ . ا ه . قَالَهُ النَّوَوِيُّ    .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ الثَّانِيَةُ : حَدُّ الِاضْطِرَارِ الْمُبِيحِ لِأَكْلِ الْمَيْتَةِ ، وَهُوَ الْخَوْفُ مِنَ الْهَلَاكِ عِلْمًا أَوْ ظَنًّا . 

قَالَ الزُّرْقَانِيُّ  فِي شَرْحِ قَوْلِ مَالِكٍ  فِي " الْمُوَطَّأِ " فِيمَنْ يُضْطَرُّ إِلَى أَكْلِ الْمَيْتَةِ ا ه . 

وَحَدُّ الِاضْطِرَارِ أَنْ يَخَافَ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الْهَلَاكَ عِلْمًا  أَوْ ظَنًّا ، وَلَا يُشْتَرَطُ أَنْ يَصِيرَ إِلَى حَالٍ يُشْرِفُ مَعَهَا  عَلَى الْمَوْتِ ، فَإِنَّ الْأَكْلَ عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ يُفِيدُ . 

 [ ص: 65 ] وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ  فِي " شَرْحِ الْمُهَذَّبِ " : الثَّانِيَةُ فِي حَدِّ الضَّرُورَةِ . 

قَالَ أَصْحَابُنَا : لَا خِلَافَ أَنَّ الْجُوعَ الْقَوِيَّ لَا يَكْفِي لِتَنَاوُلِ الْمَيْتَةِ وَنَحْوِهَا ،  قَالُوا : وَلَا خِلَافَ أَنَّهُ لَا يَجِبُ الِامْتِنَاعُ إِلَى  الْإِشْرَافِ عَلَى الْهَلَاكِ ; فَإِنَّ الْأَكْلَ حِينَئِذٍ لَا يَنْفَعُ  ، وَلَوِ انْتَهَى إِلَى تِلْكَ الْحَالِ لَمْ يَحِلَّ لَهُ أَكْلُهَا ;  لِأَنَّهُ غَيْرُ مُفِيدٍ ، وَاتَّفَقُوا عَلَى جَوَازِ الْأَكْلِ إِذَا  خَافَ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ لَوْ لَمْ يَأْكُلْ مِنْ جُوعٍ أَوْ ضَعْفٍ عَنِ  الْمَشْيِ أَوْ عَنِ الرُّكُوبِ ، وَيَنْقَطِعُ عَنْ رُفْقَتِهِ وَيَضِيعُ  وَنَحْوُ ذَلِكَ . 

فَلَوْ خَافَ حُدُوثَ مَرَضٍ مُخَوِّفٍ فِي جِنْسِهِ فَهُوَ كَخَوْفِ  الْمَوْتِ ، وَإِنْ خَافَ طُولَ الْمَرَضِ فَكَذَلِكَ فِي أَصَحِّ  الْوَجْهَيْنِ ، وَقِيلَ : إِنَّهُمَا قَوْلَانِ ، وَلَوْ عِيلَ صَبْرُهُ ،  وَأَجْهَدَهُ الْجُوعُ فَهَلْ يَحِلُّ لَهُ الْمَيْتَةُ وَنَحْوُهَا أَمْ  لَا يَحِلُّ حَتَّى يَصِلَ إِلَى أَدْنَى الرَّمَقِ ؟ فِيهِ قَوْلَانِ  ذَكَرَهُمَا الْبَغَوِيُّ  وَغَيْرُهُ ، أَصَحُّهُمَا : الْحِلُّ . 

قَالَ  إِمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ  وَغَيْرُهُ  : وَلَا يُشْتَرَطُ فِيمَا يَخَافُهُ تَيَقُّنُ وُقُوعِهِ لَوْ لَمْ  يَأْكُلْ ، بَلْ يَكْفِي غَلَبَةُ الظَّنِّ . انْتَهَى مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ .  

وَقَالَ  ابْنُ قُدَامَةَ  فِي  " الْمُغْنِي " : إِذَا ثَبَتَ هَذَا فَإِنَّ الضَّرُورَةَ الْمُبِيحَةَ  هِيَ الَّتِي يَخَافُ التَّلَفَ بِهَا إِنْ تَرَكَ الْأَكْلَ ، قَالَ أَحْمَدُ     : إِذَا كَانَ يَخْشَى عَلَى نَفْسِهِ سَوَاءً كَانَ مِنَ الْجُوعِ أَوْ  يَخَافُ إِنْ تَرَكَ الْأَكْلَ عَجَزَ عَنِ الْمَشْيِ ، وَانْقَطَعَ عَنِ  الرُّفْقَةِ فَهَلَكَ ، أَوْ يَعْجِزُ عَنِ الرُّكُوبِ فَيَهْلِكُ ، وَلَا  يَتَقَيَّدُ ذَلِكَ بِزَمَنٍ مَحْصُورٍ . 

وَحَدُّ الِاضْطِرَارِ عِنْدَ الْحَنَفِيَّةِ هُوَ : أَنْ يَخَافَ  الْهَلَاكَ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ ، أَوْ عَلَى عُضْوٍ مِنْ أَعْضَائِهِ يَقِينًا  كَانَ أَوْ ظَنًّا ، وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ الثَّالِثَةُ : هَلْ يَجِبُ الْأَكْلُ مِنَ الْمَيْتَةِ وَنَحْوِهَا إِنْ خَافَ الْهَلَاكَ ،  أَوْ يُبَاحُ مِنْ غَيْرِ وُجُوبٍ ؟ اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي ذَلِكَ ،  وَأَظْهَرُ الْقَوْلَيْنِ الْوُجُوبُ ; لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَا تُلْقُوا بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ   ) [ 2 \ 195 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَلَا تَقْتُلُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِكُمْ رَحِيمًا   ) [ 4 \ 29 ] .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (10)
سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ (9)
*


وَمِنْ هُنَا قَالَ جَمْعٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْأُصُولِ : إِنَّ الرُّخْصَةَ  قَدْ تَكُونُ وَاجِبَةً ، كَأَكْلِ الْمَيْتَةِ عِنْدَ خَوْفِ الْهَلَاكِ  لَوْ لَمْ يَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا ، وَهُوَ الصَّحِيحُ مِنْ مَذْهَبِ مَالِكٍ  ، وَهُوَ أَحَدُ الْوَجْهَيْنِ لِلشَّافِعِيَّة  ِ ، وَهُوَ أَحَدُ الْوَجْهَيْنِ عِنْدَ الْحَنَابِلَةِ أَيْضًا ، وَهُوَ اخْتِيَارُ ابْنِ حَامِدٍ ،  وَهَذَا هُوَ مَذْهَبُ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ  رَحِمَهُمُ اللَّهُ ، وَقَالَ مَسْرُوقٌ    : مَنِ اضْطُرَّ إِلَى أَكْلِ الْمَيْتَةِ ، وَالدَّمِ ، وَلَحْمِ   [ ص: 66 ] الْخِنْزِيرِ فَلَمْ يَأْكُلْ حَتَّى مَاتَ دَخَلَ النَّارَ ، إِلَّا أَنْ يَعْفُوَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ . 

وَقَالَ أَبُو الْحَسَنِ الطَّبَرِيُّ الْمَعْرُوفُ بِالْكِيَا    : وَلَيْسَ أَكْلُ الْمَيْتَةِ عِنْدَ الضَّرُورَةِ رُخْصَةً  بَلْ هُوَ عَزِيمَةٌ وَاجِبَةٌ ، وَلَوِ امْتَنَعَ مِنْ أَكْلِ  الْمَيْتَةِ كَانَ عَاصِيًا ، نَقَلَهُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ وَغَيْرُهُ . 

وَمِمَّنِ اخْتَارَ عَدَمَ الْوُجُوبِ وَلَوْ أَدَّى عَدَمُ الْأَكْلِ إِلَى الْهَلَاكِ أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ  مِنَ الشَّافِعِيَّةِ ، وَأَبُو يُوسُفَ  صَاحِبُ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ     - رَحِمَهُمُ اللَّهُ - وَغَيْرُهُمْ ، وَاحْتَجُّوا بِأَنَّ لَهُ  غَرَضًا صَحِيحًا فِي تَرْكِهِ وَهُوَ اجْتِنَابُ النَّجَاسَةِ ،  وَالْأَخْذُ بِالْعَزِيمَةِ . 

وَقَالَ  ابْنُ قُدَامَةَ  فِي  " الْمُغْنِي " فِي وَجْهِ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الْقَوْلَيْنِ ، مَا  نَصُّهُ : وَهَلْ يَجِبُ الْأَكْلُ مِنَ الْمَيْتَةِ عَلَى الْمُضْطَرِّ ؛  فِيهِ وَجْهَانِ : أَحَدُهُمَا : يَجِبُ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ مَسْرُوقٍ  ، وَأَحَدُ الْوَجْهَيْنِ لِأَصْحَابِ  الشَّافِعِيِّ    . 

قَالَ الْأَثْرَمُ    : سُئِلَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  عَنِ الْمُضْطَرِّ يَجِدُ الْمَيْتَةَ وَلَمْ يَأْكُلْ ، فَذَكَرَ قَوْلَ مَسْرُوقٍ    : مَنِ اضْطُرَّ فَلَمْ يَأْكُلْ وَلَمْ يَشْرَبْ دَخَلَ النَّارَ   . وَهَذَا اخْتِيَارُ ابْنِ حَامِدٍ  ، وَذَلِكَ لِقَوْلِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَا تُلْقُوا بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ    ) ، وَتَرْكُ الْأَكْلِ مَعَ إِمْكَانِهِ فِي هَذَا الْحَالِ إِلْقَاءٌ  بِيَدِهِ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ ، وَقَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَا تَقْتُلُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِكُمْ رَحِيمًا    ) [ 4 \ 29 ] وَلِأَنَّهُ قَادِرٌ عَلَى إِحْيَاءِ نَفْسِهِ بِمَا  أَحَلَّهُ اللَّهُ فَلَزِمَهُ ، كَمَا لَوْ كَانَ مَعَهُ طَعَامٌ حَلَالٌ .  

وَالثَّانِي : لَا يَلْزَمُهُ ; لِمَا رُوِيَ عَنْ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ حُذَافَةَ السَّهْمِيِّ  صَاحِبِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّ طَاغِيَةَ الرُّومِ  حَبَسَهُ  فِي بَيْتٍ ، وَجَعَلَ مَعَهُ خَمْرًا مَمْزُوجًا بِمَاءٍ ، وَلَحْمَ  خِنْزِيرٍ مَشْوِيٍّ ثَلَاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ ، فَلَمْ يَأْكُلْ وَلَمْ يَشْرَبْ  حَتَّى مَالَ رَأْسُهُ مِنَ الْجُوعِ وَالْعَطَشِ وَخَشَوْا مَوْتَهُ ،  فَأَخْرَجُوهُ فَقَالَ : قَدْ كَانَ اللَّهُ أَحَلَّهُ لِي ; لِأَنِّي  مُضْطَرٌّ ، وَلَكِنْ لَمْ أَكُنْ لِأُشْمِتُكَ بِدِينِ الْإِسْلَامِ   ;  وَلِأَنَّ إِبَاحَةَ الْأَكْلِ رُخْصَةٌ فَلَا تَجِبُ عَلَيْهِ كَسَائِرِ  الرُّخَصِ ; وَلِأَنَّ لَهُ غَرَضًا فِي اجْتِنَابِ النَّجَاسَةِ  وَالْأَخْذِ بِالْعَزِيمَةِ ، وَرُبَّمَا لَمْ تَطِبْ نَفْسُهُ بِتَنَاوُلِ  الْمَيْتَةِ وَفَارَقَ الْحَلَالَ فِي الْأَصْلِ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْوُجُوهِ .  

وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا أَنْ أَظْهَرَ الْقَوْلَيْنِ دَلِيلًا ؛ وُجُوبُ تَنَاوُلِ مَا يُمْسِكُ الْحَيَاةَ ; لِأَنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ لَا يَجُوزُ لَهُ إِهْلَاكُ نَفْسِهِ ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى . 
الْمَسْأَلَةُ الرَّابِعَةُ : هَلْ يُقَدِّمُ الْمُضْطَرُّ الْمَيْتَةَ أَوْ مَالَ الْغَيْرِ ؟ 

 [ ص: 67 ] اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي ذَلِكَ : فَذَهَبَ مَالِكٌ  إِلَى  أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ مَالَ الْغَيْرِ إِنْ لَمْ يَخَفْ أَنْ يُجْعَلَ  سَارِقًا وَيُحْكَمَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْقَطْعِ . فَفِي " مُوَطَّئِهِ " مَا  نَصُّهُ : وَسُئِلَ مَالِكٌ  عَنِ  الرَّجُلِ يُضْطَرُّ إِلَى الْمَيْتَةِ أَيَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا وَهُوَ يَجِدُ  ثَمَرًا لِقَوْمٍ ، أَوْ زَرْعًا ، أَوْ غَنَمًا بِمَكَانِهِ ذَلِكَ ؟  قَالَ مَالِكٌ    : إِنْ  ظَنَّ أَنَّ أَهْلَ ذَلِكَ الثَّمَرِ ، أَوِ الزَّرْعِ ، أَوِ الْغَنَمِ  يُصَدِّقُونَهُ بِضَرُورَتِهِ حَتَّى لَا يُعَدَّ سَارِقًا فَتُقْطَعُ  يَدُهُ ، رَأَيْتُ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ مِنْ أَيِّ ذَلِكَ وَجَدَ مَا يَرُدُّ  جُوعَهُ ، وَلَا يَحْمِلُ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا ، وَذَلِكَ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِنْ  أَنْ يَأْكُلَ الْمَيْتَةَ . وَإِنْ هُوَ خَشِيَ أَلَّا يُصَدِّقُوهُ ،  وَأَنْ يُعَدَّ سَارِقًا بِمَا أَصَابَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ ; فَإِنْ أَكْلَ  الْمَيْتَةِ خَيْرٌ لَهُ عِنْدِي ، وَلَهُ فِي أَكْلِ الْمَيْتَةِ عَلَى  هَذَا الْوَجْهِ سَعَةٌ ، مَعَ أَنِّي أَخَافُ أَنْ يَعْدُوَ عَادٍ مِمَّنْ  لَمْ يُضْطَرَّ إِلَى الْمَيْتَةِ يُرِيدُ اسْتِجَازَةَ أَمْوَالِ  النَّاسِ وَزُرُوعِهِمْ ، وَثِمَارِهِمْ بِذَلِكَ بِدُونِ اضْطِرَارٍ .  قَالَ مَالِكٌ    : وَهَذَا أَحْسَنُ مَا سَمِعْتُ . ا ه . 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ حَبِيبٍ     : إِنْ حَضَرَ صَاحِبُ الْمَالِ فَحَقَّ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَأْذَنَ لَهُ فِي  الْأَكْلِ ، فَإِنْ مَنَعَهُ فَجَائِزٌ لِلَّذِي خَافَ الْمَوْتَ أَنْ  يُقَاتِلَهُ ; حَتَّى يَصِلَ إِلَى أَكْلِ مَا يَرُدُّ نَفْسَهُ . 

الْبَاجِيُّ     : يُرِيدُ أَنَّهُ يَدْعُوهُ أَوَّلًا إِلَى أَنْ يَبِيعَهُ بِثَمَنٍ فِي  ذِمَّتِهِ ، فَإِنْ أَبَى اسْتَطْعَمَهُ ، فَإِنْ أَبَى ، أَعْلَمَهُ  أَنَّهُ يُقَاتِلُهُ عَلَيْهِ . 

وَقَالَ خَلِيلُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ الْمَالِكِيُّ  فِي  " مُخْتَصَرِهِ " الَّذِي قَالَ فِيهِ مُبَيِّنًا لِمَا بِهِ الْفَتْوَى  عَاطِفًا عَلَى مَا يُقْدِمُ الْمُضْطَرُّ عَلَى الْمَيْتَةِ وَطَعَامِ  غَيْرٍ إِنْ لَمْ يَخَفِ الْقَطْعَ وَقَاتَلَ عَلَيْهِ . هَذَا هُوَ  حَاصِلُ الْمَذْهَبِ الْمَالِكِيِّ فِي هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ . 

وَمَذْهَبُ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  فِيهَا : هُوَ مَا ذَكَرَهُ النَّوَوِيُّ  فِي " شَرْحِ الْمُهَذَّبِ " بِقَوْلِهِ : الْمَسْأَلَةُ الثَّامِنَةُ : إِذَا وَجَدَ الْمُضْطَرُّ مَيْتَةً وَطَعَامَ الْغَيْرِ ، وَهُوَ غَائِبٌ فَثَلَاثَةُ  أَوْجُهٍ ، وَقِيلَ ثَلَاثَةُ أَقْوَالٍ : أَصَحُّهَا يَجِبُ أَكْلُ  الْمَيْتَةِ ، وَالثَّانِي : يَجِبُ أَكْلُ الطَّعَامِ ، وَالثَّالِثُ :  يَتَخَيَّرُ بَيْنَهُمَا . 

وَأَشَارَ  إِمَامُ الْحَرَمَيْنِ  إِلَى  أَنَّ هَذَا الْخِلَافَ مَأْخُوذٌ مِنَ الْخِلَافِ فِي اجْتِمَاعِ حَقِّ  اللَّهِ تَعَالَى ، وَحَقِّ الْآدَمِيِّ وَلَوْ كَانَ صَاحِبُ الطَّعَامِ  حَاضِرًا ، فَإِنْ بَذَلَهُ بِلَا عِوَضٍ ، أَوْ بِثَمَنِ مِثْلِهِ ، أَوْ  بِزِيَادَةٍ يَتَغَابَنُ النَّاسُ بِمِثْلِهَا وَمَعَهُ ثَمَنُهُ ، أَوْ  رَضِيَ بِذِمَّتِهِ لَزِمَهُ الْقَبُولُ ، وَلَمْ يَجُزْ أَكْلُ  الْمَيْتَةِ ، فَإِنْ لَمْ يَبِعْهُ إِلَّا بِزِيَادَةٍ كَثِيرَةٍ  فَالْمَذْهَبُ وَالَّذِي قَطَعَ بِهِ الْعِرَاقِيُّون  َ ، وَالطَّبَرِيُّو  نَ  ، وَغَيْرُهُمْ : أَنَّهُ لَا يَلْزَمُهُ شِرَاؤُهُ وَلَكِنْ يُسْتَحَبُّ ،  وَإِذَا لَمْ يَلْزَمْهُ الشِّرَاءُ فَهُوَ كَمَا إِذَا لَمْ يَبْذُلْهُ  أَصْلًا ، وَإِذَا لَمْ   [ ص: 68 ] يَبْذُلْهُ  لَمْ يُقَاتِلْهُ عَلَيْهِ الْمُضْطَرُّ إِنْ خَافَ مِنَ الْمُقَاتَلَةِ  عَلَى نَفْسِهِ ، أَوْ خَافَ هَلَاكَ الْمَالِكِ فِي الْمُقَاتَلَةِ ، بَلْ  يَعْدِلُ إِلَى الْمَيْتَةِ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ لَا يَخَافُ ; لِضَعْفِ  الْمَالِكِ ، وَسُهُولَةِ دَفْعِهِ فَهُوَ عَلَى الْخِلَافِ الْمَذْكُورِ  فِيمَا إِذَا كَانَ غَائِبًا ، هَذَا كُلُّهُ تَفْرِيعٌ عَلَى الْمَذْهَبِ  الصَّحِيحِ . 

وَقَالَ الْبَغَوِيُّ    :  يَشْتَرِيهِ بِالثَّمَنِ الْغَالِي ، وَلَا يَأْكُلُ الْمَيْتَةَ ، ثُمَّ  يَجِيءُ الْخِلَافُ السَّابِقُ فِي أَنَّهُ يَلْزَمُهُ الْمُسَمَّى أَوْ  ثَمَنُ الْمِثْلِ ، قَالَ : وَإِذَا لَمْ يَبْذُلْ أَصْلًا وَقُلْنَا  طَعَامُ الْغَيْرِ أَوْلَى مِنَ الْمَيْتَةِ يَجُوزُ أَنْ يُقَاتِلَهُ ،  وَيَأْخُذَهُ قَهْرًا ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ . 

حَاصِلُ مَذْهَبِ  الْإِمَامِ أَحْمَدَ  فِي هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ الْمَيْتَةَ عَلَى طَعَامِ الْغَيْرِ . 

قَالَ الْخِرَقِيُّ  فِي " مُخْتَصَرِهِ " : وَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ فَأَصَابَ الْمَيْتَةَ وَخُبْزًا لَا يَعْرِفُ مَالِكَهُ أَكَلَ الْمَيْتَةَ . اه . 

وَقَالَ  ابْنُ قُدَامَةَ  فِي " الْمُغْنِي " فِي شَرْحِهِ لِهَذَا الْكَلَامِ مَا نَصُّهُ : وَبِهَذَا قَالَ  سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ  ،  وَزَيْدُ بْنُ أَسْلَمَ    . 

وَقَالَ مَالِكٌ    :  إِنْ كَانُوا يُصَدِّقُونَهُ أَنَّهُ مُضْطَرٌّ أَكَلَ مِنَ الزَّرْعِ  وَالثَّمَرِ ، وَشَرِبَ اللَّبَنَ ، وَإِنْ خَافَ أَنْ تُقْطَعَ يَدُهُ  أَوْ لَا يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ أَكَلَ الْمَيْتَةَ ، وَلِأَصْحَابِ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  وَجْهَانِ : أَحَدُهُمَا : يَأْكُلُ الطَّعَامَ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ دِينَارٍ    ; لِأَنَّهُ قَادِرٌ عَلَى الطَّعَامِ الْحَلَالِ فَلَمْ يَجُزْ لَهُ أَكْلُ الْمَيْتَةِ كَمَا لَوْ بَذَلَهُ لَهُ صَاحِبُهُ . 

وَلَنَا أَنَّ أَكْلَ الْمَيْتَةِ مَنْصُوصٌ عَلَيْهِ ، وَمَالُ  الْآدَمِيِّ مُجْتَهَدٌ فِيهِ ، وَالْعُدُولُ إِلَى الْمَنْصُوصِ عَلَيْهِ  أَوْلَى ; وَلِأَنَّ حُقُوقَ  اللَّهِ تَعَالَى مَبْنِيَّةٌ عَلَى الْمُسَامَحَةِ وَالْمُسَاهَلَة  ِ ،  وَحُقُوقُ الْآدَمِيِّ مَبْنِيَّةٌ عَلَى الشُّحِّ وَالتَّضْيِيقِ   ; وَلِأَنَّ حَقَّ الْآدَمِيِّ تَلْزَمُهُ غَرَامَتَهُ ، وَحَقُّ اللَّهِ لَا عِوَضَ لَهُ .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ الْخَامِسَةُ : إِذَا كَانَ الْمُضْطَرُّ إِلَى الْمَيْتَةِ مُحْرِمًا وَأَمْكَنَهُ الصَّيْدُ فَهَلْ يُقَدِّمَ الْمَيْتَةَ أَوِ الصَّيْدَ ؟ 

اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي ذَلِكَ ، فَذَهَبَ مَالِكٌ  ، وَأَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  رَحِمَهُمُ اللَّهُ ،  وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  فِي أَصَحِّ الْقَوْلَيْنِ : إِلَى أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ الْمَيْتَةَ . 

وَعَنِ  الشَّافِعِيِّ     - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى - قَوْلٌ بِتَقْدِيمِ الصَّيْدِ وَهُوَ  مَبْنِيٌّ عَلَى الْقَوْلِ : بِأَنَّ الْمُحْرِمَ إِنْ ذَكَّى صَيْدًا لَمْ  يَكُنْ مَيْتَةً . 

 [ ص: 69 ] وَالصَّحِيحُ  أَنَّ ذَكَاةَ الْمُحْرِمِ لِلصَّيْدِ لَغْوٌ وَيَكُونُ مَيْتَةً ،  وَالْمَيْتَةُ أَخَفُّ مِنَ الصَّيْدِ لِلْمُحْرِمِ ; لِأَنَّهُ  يُشَارِكُهَا فِي اسْمِ الْمَيْتَةِ وَيَزِيدُ بِحُرْمَةِ الِاصْطِيَادِ ،  وَحُرْمَةِ الْقَتْلِ ، وَسَيَأْتِي لِهَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ زِيَادَةُ  بَيَانٍ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ فِي سُورَةِ " الْمَائِدَةِ " . 

وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِتَقْدِيمِ الصَّيْدِ لِلْمُحْرِمِ عَلَى الْمَيْتَةِ أَبُو يُوسُفَ  وَالْحَسَنُ   وَالشَّعْبِيُّ  ، وَاحْتَجُّوا بِأَنَّ الصَّيْدَ يَجُوزُ لِلْمُحْرِمِ عِنْدَ الضَّرُورَةِ ، وَمَعَ جَوَازِهِ وَالْقُدْرَةِ عَلَيْهِ تَنْتَفِي الضَّرُورَةُ فَلَا تَحِلُّ الْمَيْتَةُ . 

وَاحْتَجَّ الْجُمْهُورُ بِأَنَّ حِلَّ أَكْلِ الْمَيْتَةِ عِنْدَ  الضَّرُورَةِ مَنْصُوصٌ عَلَيْهِ ، وَإِبَاحَةَ الصَّيْدِ لِلضَّرُورَةِ  مُجْتَهَدٌ فِيهَا ، وَالْمَنْصُوصُ عَلَيْهِ أَوْلَى ، فَإِنْ لَمْ يَجِدِ الْمُضْطَرُّ إِلَّا صَيْدًا وَهُوَ مُحْرِمٌ فَلَهُ  ذَبْحُهُ وَأَكْلُهُ ، وَلَهُ الشِّبَعُ مِنْهُ عَلَى التَّحْقِيقِ ;  لِأَنَّهُ بِالضَّرُورَةِ وَعَدَمِ وُجُودِ غَيْرِهِ صَارَ مُذَكًّى  ذَكَاةً شَرْعِيَّةً طَاهِرًا حَلَالًا فَلَيْسَ بِمَيْتَةٍ ، وَلِذَا  تَجِبُ ذَكَاتُهُ الشَّرْعِيَّةُ ، وَلَا يَجُوزُ قَتْلُهُ وَالْأَكْلُ  مِنْهُ بِغَيْرِ ذَكَاةٍ . 

وَلَوْ وَجَدَ الْمُضْطَرُّ مَيْتَةً ، وَلَحْمَ خِنْزِيرٍ أَوْ لَحْمَ إِنْسَانٍ مَيِّتٍ ، فَالظَّاهِرُ تَقْدِيمُ الْمَيْتَةِ عَلَى الْخِنْزِيرِ وَلَحْمِ الْآدَمِيِّ . 

قَالَ الْبَاجِيُّ    :  إِنْ وَجَدَ الْمُضْطَرُّ مَيْتَةً ، وَخِنْزِيرًا فَالْأَظْهَرُ عِنْدِي  أَنْ يَأْكُلَ الْمَيْتَةَ ; لِأَنَّ الْخِنْزِيرَ مَيْتَةٌ وَلَا يُبَاحُ  بِوَجْهٍ ، وَكَذَلِكَ يُقَدِّمُ الصَّيْدَ عَلَى الْخِنْزِيرِ  وَالْإِنْسَانِ عَلَى الظَّاهِرِ ، وَلَمْ يَجُزْ عِنْدَ الْمَالِكِيَّةِ  أَكْلُ الْإِنْسَانِ لِلضَّرُورَةِ مُطْلَقًاوَقَتْلُ الْإِنْسَانِ الْحَيِّ الْمَعْصُومِ الدَّمِ لِأَكْلِهِ عِنْدَ الضَّرُورَةِ حَرَامٌ إِجْمَاعًا ، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ مُسْلِمًا أَوْ ذِمِّيًّا . وَإِنْ وُجِدَ إِنْسَانٌ مَعْصُومٌ مَيِّتًا فَهَلْ يَجُوزُ لَحْمُهُ عِنْدَ الضَّرُورَةِ ، أَوْ لَا يَجُوزُ ؟ مَنَعَهُ الْمَالِكِيَّةُ وَالْحَنَابِلَة  ُ ، وَأَجَازَهُ الشَّافِعِيَّةُ وَبَعْضُ الْحَنَفِيَّةِ . 

وَاحْتَجَّ الْحَنَابِلَةُ لِمَنْعِهِ لِحَدِيثِ : " كَسْرُ عَظْمِ الْمَيِّتِ كَكَسْرِ عَظْمِ الْحَيِّ   " وَاخْتَارَ أَبُو الْخَطَّابِ  مِنْهُمْ  جَوَازَ أَكْلِهِ ، وَقَالَ : لَا حُجَّةَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ هَاهُنَا ;  لِأَنَّ الْأَكْلَ مِنَ اللَّحْمِ لَا مِنَ الْعَظْمِ ، وَالْمُرَادُ  بِالْحَدِيثِ التَّشْبِيهُ فِي أَصْلِ الْحُرْمَةِ لَا فِي مِقْدَارِهَا  بِدَلِيلِ اخْتِلَافِهِمَا فِي الضَّمَانِ وَالْقِصَاصِ ، وَوُجُوبُ  صِيَانَةِ الْحَيِّ بِمَا لَا يَجِبُ بِهِ صِيَانَةُ الْمَيِّتِ ، قَالَهُ  فِي " الْمُغْنِي " . 

وَلَوْ وَجَدَ الْمُضْطَرُّ آدَمِيًّا غَيْرَ مَعْصُومٍ كَالْحَرْبِيِّ ، وَالْمُرْتَدِّ فَلَهُ قَتْلُهُ ، وَالْأَكْلُ مِنْهُ عِنْدَ  الشَّافِعِيَّةِ ، وَبِهِ قَالَ الْقَاضِي مِنَ الْحَنَابِلَةِ ،  وَاحْتَجُّوا بِأَنَّهُ لَا حُرْمَةَ لَهُ فَهُوَ بِمَنْزِلَةِ السِّبَاعِ .  وَاللَّهُ   [ ص: 70 ] تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ . 
الْمَسْأَلَةُ السَّادِسَةُ : هَلْ يَجُوزُ لِلْمُضْطَرِّ أَنْ يَدْفَعَ ضَرُورَتَهُ بِشُرْبِ الْخَمْرِ ؟ فِيهِ لِلْعُلَمَاءِ أَرْبَعَةُ أَقْوَالٍ : الْأَوَّلُ : الْمَنْعُ مُطْلَقًا . 

الثَّانِي : الْإِبَاحَةُ مُطْلَقًا . 

الثَّالِثُ : الْإِبَاحَةُ فِي حَالَةِ الِاضْطِرَارِ إِلَى التَّدَاوِي بِهَا دُونَ الْعَطَشِ . 

الرَّابِعُ : عَكْسُهُ . 

وَأَصَحُّ هَذِهِ الْأَقْوَالِ عِنْدَ الشَّافِعِيَّةِ الْمَنْعُ مُطْلَقًا . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : الظَّاهِرُ أَنَّ التَّدَاوِيَ بِالْخَمْرِ لَا يَجُوزُ ; لِمَا رَوَاهُ مُسْلِمٌ  فِي " صَحِيحِهِ " مِنْ حَدِيثِ  وَائِلِ بْنِ حُجْرٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - سَأَلَهُ طَارِقُ بْنُ سُوَيْدٍ الْجُعْفِيُّ  عَنِ  الْخَمْرِ فَنَهَاهُ ، أَوْ كَرِهَ أَنْ يَصْنَعَهَا فَقَالَ : إِنَّمَا  أَصْنَعُهَا لِلدَّوَاءِ ، فَقَالَ : " إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ بِدَوَاءٍ  وَلَكِنَّهُ دَاءٌ " وَالظَّاهِرُ إِبَاحَتُهَا ; لِإِسَاغَةِ  غُصَّةٍ خِيفَ بِهَا الْهَلَاكُ ; وَعَلَيْهِ جُلُّ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ ،  وَالْفَرْقُ بَيْنَ إِسَاغَةِ الْغُصَّةِ وَبَيْنَ شُرْبِهَا لِلْجُوعِ  أَوِ الْعَطَشِ أَنَّ إِزَالَتَهَا لِلْغُصَّةِ مَعْلُومَةٌ ، وَأَنَّهَا  لَا يَتَيَقَّنُ إِزَالَتُهَا لِلْجُوعِ أَوِ الْعَطَشِ . 

قَالَ الْبَاجِيُّ    : وَهَلْ لِمَنْ يَجُوزُ لَهُ أَكْلُ الْمَيْتَةِ أَنْ يَشْرَبَ لِجُوعِهِ أَوْ عَطَشِهِ الْخَمْرَ ؟ قَالَ مَالِكٌ    : لَا يَشْرَبُهَا وَلَنْ تَزِيدَهُ إِلَّا عَطَشًا . 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ الْقَاسِمِ    : يَشْرَبُ الْمُضْطَرُّ الدَّمَ وَلَا يَشْرَبُ الْخَمْرَ ، وَيَأْكُلُ الْمَيْتَةَ وَلَا يَقْرُبُ ضَوَالَّ الْإِبِلِ ، وَقَالَهُ ابْنُ وَهْبٍ    . 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ حَبِيبٍ    : مَنْ غُصَّ بِطَعَامٍ ، وَخَافَ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ ، فَإِنَّ لَهُ أَنْ يُجَوِّزَهُ بِالْخَمْرِ ، وَقَالَهُ أَبُو الْفَرَجِ    .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (11)
سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ (10)

*أما   التداوي بها فمشهور المذهب أنه لا يحل : وإذا قلنا : إنه لا يجوز التداوي   بها ، ويجوز استعمالها لإساغة الغصة فالفرق أن التداوي بها لا يتيقن به   البرء من الجوع والعطش . اه . بنقل المواق في شرح قول خليل    : وخمر لغصة ، وما نقلنا عن مالك  من أن الخمر لا تزيد إلا عطشا ، نقل نحوه النووي  عن  الشافعي  ، قال : وقد نقل الروياني  أن  الشافعي    - رحمه الله - نص على المنع من شربها   [ ص: 71 ] للعطش ; معللا بأنها تجيع وتعطش . 

وقال  القاضي أبو الطيب    : سألت من يعرف ذلك فقال : الأمر كما قال  الشافعي    : إنها تروي في الحال ، ثم تثير عطشا عظيما . 

وقال القاضي حسين  في "  تعليقه " : قالت  الأطباء : الخمر تزيد في العطش وأهل الشرب يحرصون على  الماء البارد ، فجعل  بما ذكرناه أنها لا تنفع في دفع العطش . 

وحصل بالحديث الصحيح السابق في هذه المسألة أنها لا تنفع في الدواء فثبت   تحريمها مطلقا ، والله تعالى أعلم . ا ه من " شرح المهذب " . 

وبه تعلم أن ما اختاره  الغزالي  ،  وإمام الحرمين  من الشافعية ، والأبهري  من المالكية من جوازها للعطش خلاف الصواب ، وما ذكره  إمام الحرمين  والأبهري  من أنها تنفع في العطش خلاف الصواب أيضا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

ومن مر ببستان لغيره فيه ثمار وزرع ، أو بماشية فيها لبن ،   فإن كان مضطرا اضطرارا يبيح الميتة فله الأكل بقدر ما يرد جوعه إجماعا ،   ولا يجوز له حمل شيء منه ، وإن كان غير مضطر فقد اختلف العلماء في جواز   أكله منه . 

فقيل : له أن يأكل في بطنه من غير أن يحمل منه شيئا ، وقيل ليس له ذلك ،   وقيل بالفرق بين المحوط عليه فيمنع ، وبين غيره فيجوز ، وحجة من قال بالمنع   مطلقا ما ثبت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من عموم قوله : " إن دماءكم وأموالكم وأعراضكم حرام كحرمة يومكم هذا في بلدكم هذا   " وعموم قوله تعالى : ( لا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل إلا أن تكون تجارة عن تراض منكم   ) [ 4 \ 29 ] ونحو ذلك من الأدلة . 

وحجة من قال بالإباحة مطلقا ما أخرجه أبو داود  عن الحسن  ، عن سمرة  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " إذا   أتى أحدكم على ماشية ، فإن كان فيها صاحبها فليستأذنه ، فإن أذن فليحتلب   وليشرب ، وإن لم يكن فيها فليصوت ثلاثا ، فإن أجاب فليستأذنه ، فإن أذن له   وإلا فليحتلب وليشرب ، ولا يحمل   " ا ه . 

وما رواه الترمذي  ، عن  يحيى بن سليم  ، عن عبيد الله  ، عن نافع  ، عن  ابن عمر  ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " من دخل حائطا فليأكل ، ولا يتخذ خبنة   " قال : هذا حديث غريب ، لا نعرفه إلا من حديث  يحيى بن سليم    . وما رواه الترمذي  أيضا من حديث  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سئل عن الثمر المعلق فقال : " من أصاب منه من ذي   [ ص: 72 ] حاجة غير متخذ خبنة فلا شيء عليه   " قال فيه : حديث حسن . 

وما روي عن عمر    - رضي الله عنه - أنه قال : " إذا مر أحدكم بحائط فليأكل منه ، ولا يتخذ ثبانا   " . 

قال أبو عبيد    : قال أبو عمرو      : هو يحمل الوعاء الذي يحمل فيه الشيء ، فإن حملته بين يديك فهو ثبان ،   يقال : قد تثبنت ثبانا ، فإن حملته على ظهرك فهو الحال ، يقال : منه قد   تحولت كسائي ، إذا جعلت فيه شيئا ثم حملته على ظهرك ، فإن جعلته في حضنك   فهو خبنة ، ومنه حديث  عمرو بن شعيب  المرفوع : " ولا يتخذ خبنة " يقال : فيه خبنت أخبن خبنا ، قاله القرطبي    . 

وما روي عن أبي زينب التيمي  ، قال : سافرت مع  أنس بن مالك  ،  وعبد الرحمن بن سمرة  ، وأبي بردة  ،   فكانوا يمرون بالثمار ، فيأكلون بأفواههم ، نقله صاحب " المغني " ، وحمل   أهل القول الأول هذه الأحاديث والآثار على حال الضرورة ، ويؤيده ما أخرجه ابن ماجه  بإسناد صحيح عن عباد بن شرحبيل اليشكري الغبري      - رضي الله عنه - قال : أصابتنا عاما مخمصة فأتيت المدينة ، فأتيت حائطا   من حيطانها ، فأخذت سنبلا ففركته وأكلته ، وجعلته في كسائي ، فجاء صاحب   الحائط فضربني ، وأخذ ثوبي ، فأتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فأخبرته   فقال : " ما أطعمته إذ كان جائعا أو ساغبا ولا علمته إذ كان جاهلا " ،   فأمره النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فرد إليه ثوبه ، وأمر له بوسق من طعام ،   أو نصف وسق ، فإن في هذا الحديث الدلالة على أن نفي القطع والأدب إنما هو من أجل المخمصة . 

وقال القرطبي  في " تفسيره " عقب نقله لما قدمنا عن عمر    - رضي الله عنه - قال أبو عبيد      : وإنما يوجه هذا الحديث أنه رخص فيه للجائع المضطر ، الذي لا شيء معه   يشتري به ، ألا يحمل إلا ما كان في بطنه قدر قوته ، ثم قال : قلت : لأن   الأصل المتفق عليه تحريم مال الغير إلا بطيب نفس منه   . 

فإن كانت هناك عادة بعمل ذلك كما كان في أول الإسلام أو كما هو الآن في بعض   البلدان فذلك جائز . ويحمل ذلك على أوقات المجاعة والضرورة ، كما تقدم ،   والله أعلم . ا ه منه . 

وحجة من قال بالفرق بين المحوط وبين غيره ، أن إحرازه بالحائط دليل على شح   [ ص: 73 ] صاحبه به وعدم مسامحته فيه ، وقول  ابن عباس      : إن كان عليها حائط فهو حرام فلا تأكل ، وإن لم يكن عليها حائط فلا بأس  ،  نقله صاحب " المغني " وغيره ، وما ذكره بعض أهل العلم من الفرق بين مال   المسلم فيجوز عند الضرورة ، وبين مال الكتابي ( الذمي ) فلا يجوز بحال  غير  ظاهر . 

ويجب حمل حديث  العرباض بن سارية  عند أبي داود الوارد  في المنع من دخول بيوت أهل الكتاب  ، ومنع الأكل من ثمارهم إلا بإذن على عدم الضرورة الملجئة إلى أكل الميتة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَآتَى الْمَالَ عَلَى حُبِّهِ   ) الْآيَةَ   ، لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا هَلْ هَذَا الْمَصْدَرُ مُضَافٌ إِلَى فَاعِلِهِ   فَيَكُونُ الضَّمِيرُ عَائِدًا إِلَى ( مَنْ أَتَى الْمَالَ ) ،   وَالْمَفْعُولُ مَحْذُوفًا ، أَوْ مُضَافٌ إِلَى مَفْعُولِهِ فَيَكُونُ   الضَّمِيرُ عَائِدًا إِلَى الْمَالِ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ ذَكَرَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ   آخَرَ مَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ الْمَصْدَرَ مُضَافٌ إِلَى فَاعِلِهِ ،   وَأَنَّ الْمَعْنَى ( عَلَى حُبِّهِ   ) أَيْ : حُبِّ مُؤْتِي الْمَالَ لِذَلِكَ الْمَالِ وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( لَنْ تَنَالُوا الْبِرَّ حَتَّى تُنْفِقُوا مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ   ) [ 3 \ 92 ] وَلَا يَخْفَى أَنَّ بَيْنَ الْقَوْلَيْنِ تَلَازُمًا فِي الْمَعْنَى . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَحِينَ الْبَأْسِ    ) ،  لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا مَا الْمُرَادُ بِالْبَأْسِ ؟ وَلَكِنَّهُ  أَشَارَ  فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ إِلَى أَنَّ الْبَأْسَ الْقِتَالُ ، وَهُوَ  قَوْلُهُ :  ( قَدْ  يَعْلَمُ اللَّهُ الْمُعَوِّقِينَ مِنْكُمْ  وَالْقَائِلِينَ  لِإِخْوَانِهِمْ هَلُمَّ إِلَيْنَا وَلَا يَأْتُونَ  الْبَأْسَ إِلَّا  قَلِيلًا   ) [ 33 \ 18 ] كَمَا هُوَ ظَاهِرٌ مِنْ سِيَاقِ الْكَلَامِ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ أَيَّامًا مَعْدُودَاتٍ   ) 

قَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ هِيَ ثَلَاثَةٌ مِنْ كُلِّ شَهْرٍ ، وَعَاشُورَاءُ . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ هِيَ رَمَضَانُ ، وَعَلَى هَذَا الْقَوْلِ فَقَدْ بَيَّنَهَا تَعَالَى بِقَوْلِهِ : ( شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 2 \ 185 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ   ) لَمْ   يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا هَلْ أُنْزِلَ فِي اللَّيْلِ مِنْهُ أَوِ النَّهَارِ ؟   وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ فِي غَيْرِ هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ أَنَّهُ أُنْزِلَ فِي   لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ ، وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ( إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ   ) [ 97 \ 1 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ   )   [ ص:  74 ]    [ 44 \ 3 ] ; لِأَنَّ اللَّيْلَةَ الْمُبَارَكَةَ هِيَ لَيْلَةُ   الْقَدْرِ عَلَى التَّحْقِيقِ ، وَفِي مَعْنَى إِنْزَالِهِ وَجْهَانِ : 

لْأَوَّلُ : أَنَّهُ أُنْزِلَ فِيهَا جُمْلَةً إِلَى السَّمَاءِ الدُّنْيَا ، كَمَا ثَبَتَ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا . 

وَالثَّانِي : أَنَّ مَعْنَى إِنْزَالِهِ فِيهَا ابْتِدَاءُ نُزُولِهِ كَمَا قَالَ بِهِ بَعْضُهُمْ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَإِذَا   سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ   إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ   يَرْشُدُونَ   ) 

ذَكَرَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ أَنَّهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا قَرِيبٌ يُجِيبُ   دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِي وَبَيَّنَ فِي آيَةٍ أُخْرَى تَعْلِيقَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى   مَشِيئَتِهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا وَهِيَ قَوْلُهُ : ( فَيَكْشِفُ مَا تَدْعُونَ إِلَيْهِ إِنْ شَاءَ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 6 \ 41 ] . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمُ : التَّعْلِيقُ بِالْمَشِيئَةِ فِي دُعَاءِ الْكُفَّارِ   كَمَا هُوَ ظَاهِرُ سِيَاقِ الْآيَةِ ، وَالْوَعْدُ الْمُطْلَقُ فِي   دُعَاءِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ، وَعَلَيْهِ فَدُعَاؤُهُمْ لَا يُرَدُّ ، إِمَّا   أَنْ يُعْطُوا مَا سَأَلُوا أَوْ يُدَّخَرَ لَهُمْ خَيْرٌ مِنْهُ أَوْ   يُدْفَعَ عَنْهُمْ مِنَ السُّوءِ بِقَدْرِهِ . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : الْمُرَادُ بِالدُّعَاءِ الْعِبَادَةُ ، وَبِالْإِجَابَة  ِ الثَّوَابُ ، وَعَلَيْهِ فَلَا إِشْكَالَ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الْأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الْأَسْوَدِ   ) ، بَيَّنَهُ قَوْلُهُ : ( مِنَ الْفَجْرِ     ) [ 2 \ 187 ] وَالْعَرَبُ تُسَمِّي ضَوْءَ الصُّبْحِ خَيْطًا ،   وَظَلَامَ اللَّيْلِ الْمُخْتَلِطَ بِهِ خَيْطًا ، وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ أَبِي دُوَادَ الْإِيَادِيِّ    : [ الْمُتَقَارِبِ ] 


فَلَمَّا أَضَاءَتْ لَنَا سُدْفَةٌ وَلَاحَ مِنَ الصُّبْحِ خَيْطٌ أَنَارَا 

وَقَوْلُ الْآخَرِ : [ الْبَسِيطِ ] 
الْخَيْطُ الْأَبَيْضُ ضَوْءُ الصُّبْحِ مُنْفَلِقٌ     وَالْخَيْطُ الْأَسْوَدُ جُنْحُ اللَّيْلِ مَكْتُومُ 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنِ اتَّقَى   ) 

لَمْ يُصَرِّحْ هُنَا بِالْمُرَادِ بِمَنِ اتَّقَى ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَهُ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( وَلَكِنَّ   الْبِرَّ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ِ   وَالْكِتَابِ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ وَآتَى الْمَالَ عَلَى حُبِّهِ ذَوِي   الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينَ وَابْنَ السَّبِيلِ   وَالسَّائِلِينَ وَفِي الرِّقَابِ وَأَقَامَ الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَى الزَّكَاةَ   وَالْمُوفُونَ بِعَهْدِهِمْ إِذَا عَاهَدُوا وَالصَّابِرِينَ فِي   الْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَحِينَ الْبَأْسِ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ   صَدَقُوا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُتَّقُونَ   ) [ 2 \ 177 ]   وَالْكَلَامُ فِي الْآيَةِ عَلَى حَذْفِ مُضَافٍ ؛ أَيْ : وَلَكِنَّ ذَا   الْبِرِّ مَنِ اتَّقَى ، وَقِيلَ وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ بِرُّ مَنِ اتَّقَى ،   وَنَظِيرُ الْآيَةِ فِي ذَلِكَ مِنْ كَلَامِ الْعَرَبِ قَوْلُ الْخَنْسَاءِ    : [ الْبَسِيطِ ]   [ ص: 75 ] 
لَا تَسْأَمِ الدَّهْرَ مِنْهُ كُلَّمَا ذَكَرَتْ فَإِنَّمَا هِيَ إِقْبَالٌ وَإِدْبَارُ 

أَيْ : ذَاتُ إِقْبَالٍ ، وَقَوْلُ الشَّاعِرِ : [ الْمُتَقَارِبِ ] 
وَكَيْفَ تُوَاصِلُ مَنْ     أَصْبَحَتْ خِلَالَتُهُ كَأَبِي مَرْحَبِ  


أَيْ : كَخِلَالَةِ أَبِي مَرْحَبٍ     .  وَقَوْلُ الْآخَرِ : [ الطَّوِيلِ ] لَعَمْرُكَ مَا الْفِتْيَانُ أَنْ   تَنْبُتَ     اللِّحَى وَلَكِنَّمَا الْفِتْيَانُ كُلُّ فَتًى نَدَى 


أَيْ : لَيْسَ الْفِتْيَانُ فِتْيَانَ نَبَاتِ اللِّحَى . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ   ) فِيهِ ثَلَاثَةُ أَوْجُهٍ لِلْعُلَمَاءِ : 

لْأَوَّلُ : أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ - بِالَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ مِنْ   شَأْنِهِمُ الْقِتَالُ ؛ أَيْ : دُونَ غَيْرِهِمْ ، كَالنِّسَاءِ   وَالصِّبْيَانِ وَالشُّيُوخِ الْفَانِيَةِ وَأَصْحَابِ الصَّوَامِعِ . 

الثَّانِي : أَنَّهَا مَنْسُوخَةٌ بِآيَاتِ السَّيْفِ الدَّالَّةِ عَلَى قِتَالِهِمْ مُطْلَقًا . 

الثَّالِثُ : أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْآيَةِ تَهْيِيجُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ   وَتَحْرِيضُهُمْ عَلَى قِتَالِ الْكُفَّارِ ، فَكَأَنَّهُ يَقُولُ لَهُمْ :   هَؤُلَاءِ الَّذِينَ أَمَرْتُكُمْ بِقِتَالِهِمْ ، هُمْ خُصُومُكُمْ   وَأَعْدَاؤُكُمُ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ ، وَأَظْهَرُهَا الْأَوَّلُ ،   وَعَلَى الْقَوْلِ الثَّالِثِ فَالْمَعْنَى يُبَيِّنُهُ وَيَشْهَدُ لَهُ   قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَقَاتِلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ كَافَّةً كَمَا يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ كَافَّةً   ) [ 9 \ 36 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَإِنْ أُحْصِرْتُمْ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ   )   . 

اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي الْمُرَادِ بِالْإِحْصَارِ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ   الْكَرِيمَةِ فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ : هُوَ صَدُّ الْعَدُوِّ الْمُحْرِمِ ،   وَمَنْعُهُ إِيَّاهُ مِنَ الطَّوَافِ بِالْبَيْتِ . 

وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ : الْمُرَادُ بِهِ حَبْسُ الْمُحْرِمِ بِسَبَبِ مَرَضٍ وَنَحْوِهِ . 

وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ : الْمُرَادُ بِهِ مَا يَشْمَلُ الْجَمِيعَ مِنْ عَدُوٍّ وَمَرَضٍ وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ . 

وَلَكِنَّ قَوْلَهُ تَعَالَى بَعْدَ هَذَا : ( فَإِذَا أَمِنْتُمْ     ) [ 2 \ 196 ] يُشِيرُ إِلَى أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْإِحْصَارِ هُنَا   صَدُّ الْعَدُوِّ الْمُحْرِمِ ; لِأَنَّ الْأَمْنَ إِذَا أُطْلِقَ فِي   لُغَةِ الْعَرَبِ انْصَرَفَ إِلَى الْأَمْنِ مِنَ الْخَوْفِ لَا إِلَى   الشِّفَاءِ مِنَ الْمَرَضِ وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ ، وَيُؤَيِّدُهُ أَنَّهُ لَمْ   يُذْكَرِ الشَّيْءُ الَّذِي مِنْهُ الْأَمْنُ ، فَدَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّ   الْمُرَادَ بِهِ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنَ الْإِحْصَارِ ، فَثَبَتَ أَنَّهُ   الْخَوْفُ مِنَ الْعَدُوِّ ، فَمَا أَجَابَ بِهِ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ مِنْ   أَنَّ الْأَمْنَ يُطْلَقُ عَلَى الْأَمْنِ مِنَ الْمَرَضِ ، كَمَا فِي   حَدِيثِ " مَنْ   [ ص: 76 ] سَبَقَ الْعَاطِسَ بِالْحَمْدِ أَمِنَ مِنَ الشَّوْصِ ، وَاللَّوْصِ ، وَالْعِلَّوْصِ   " أَخْرَجَهُ  ابْنُ مَاجَهْ  فِي   سُنَنِهِ فَهُوَ ظَاهِرُ السُّقُوطِ ; لِأَنَّ الْأَمْنَ فِيهِ مُقَيَّدٌ   بِكَوْنِهِ مِنَ الْمَرَضِ ، فَلَوْ أُطْلِقَ لَانْصَرَفَ إِلَى  الْأَمْنِ  مِنَ الْخَوْفِ . وَقَدْ يُجَابُ أَيْضًا بِأَنَّهُ يَخَافُ  وُقُوعَ  الْمَذْكُورِ مِنَ الشَّوْصِ الَّذِي هُوَ وَجَعُ السِّنِّ ،  وَاللَّوْصِ  الَّذِي هُوَ وَجَعُ الْأُذُنِ ، وَالْعِلَّوْصِ الَّذِي هُوَ  وَجَعُ  الْبَطْنِ ; لِأَنَّهُ قَبْلَ وُقُوعِهَا بِهِ يُطْلَقُ عَلَيْهِ  أَنَّهُ  خَائِفٌ مِنْ وُقُوعِهَا ، فَإِذَا أَمِنَ مِنْ وُقُوعِهَا بِهِ  فَقَدْ  أَمِنَ مِنْ خَوْفٍ . 

أَمَّا لَوْ كَانَتْ وَقَعَتْ بِهِ بِالْفِعْلِ فَلَا يَحْسُنُ أَنْ   يُقَالَ أَمِنَ مِنْهَا ; لَأَنَّ الْخَوْفَ فِي لُغَةِ الْعَرَبِ هُوَ   الْغَمُّ مِنْ أَمْرٍ مُسْتَقْبِلٍ لَا وَاقِعٍ بِالْفِعْلِ ، فَدَلَّ   هَذَا عَلَى أَنَّ زَعْمَ إِمْكَانِ إِطْلَاقِ الْأَمْنِ عَلَى الشِّفَاءِ   مِنَ الْمَرَضِ خِلَافُ الظَّاهِرِ . وَحَاصِلُ تَحْرِيرِ هَذِهِ   الْمَسْأَلَةِ فِي مَبْحَثَيْنِ : الْأَوَّلُ : فِي مَعْنَى الْإِحْصَارِ   فِي اللُّغَةِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ . 

الثَّانِي : فِي تَحْقِيقِ الْمُرَادِ بِهِ فِي الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ   وَأَقْوَالِ الْعُلَمَاءِ وَأَدِلَّتِهَا فِي ذَلِكَ ، وَنَحْنُ نُبَيِّنُ   ذَلِكَ كُلَّهُ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى . 

اعْلَمْ أَنَّ أَكْثَرَ عُلَمَاءِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ يَقُولُونَ : إِنَّ الْإِحْصَارَ هُوَ   مَا كَانَ عَنْ مَرَضٍ أَوْ نَحْوِهِ ، قَالُوا : تَقُولُ الْعَرَبُ :   أَحْصَرَهُ الْمَرَضُ يُحْصِرُهُ بِضَمِّ الْيَاءِ ، وَكَسْرِ الصَّادِ   إِحْصَارًا ، وَأَمَّا مَا كَانَ مِنَ الْعَدُوِّ فَهُوَ الْحَصْرُ ،   تَقُولُ الْعَرَبُ : حَصَرَ الْعَدُوُّ يَحْصُرُهُ بِفَتْحِ الْيَاءِ   وَضَمِّ الصَّادِ حَصْرًا بِفَتْحٍ فَسُكُونٍ ، وَمِنْ إِطْلَاقِ الْحَصْرِ   فِي الْقُرْآنِ عَلَى مَا كَانَ مِنَ الْعَدُوِّ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ   ) وَمِنْ إِطْلَاقِ الْإِحْصَارِ عَلَى غَيْرِ الْعَدُوِّ كَمَا ذَكَرْنَا عَنْ عُلَمَاءِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( لِلْفُقَرَاءِ الَّذِينَ أُحْصِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 2 \ 273 ] وَقَوْلُ ابْنِ مَيَّادَةَ    : [ الطَّوِيلِ ] 
وَمَا هَجْرُ لَيْلَى أَنْ تَكُونَ تَبَاعَدَتْ عَلَيْكَ وَلَا أَنْ أَحْصَرَتْكَ شَغُولُ 

وَعَكَسَ بَعْضُ عُلَمَاءِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ . فَقَالَ : الْإِحْصَارُ مِنَ الْعَدُوِّ ، وَالْحَصْرُ مِنَ الْمَرَضِ ، قَالَهُ ابْنُ فَارِسٍ  فِي " الْمُجْمَلِ " نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  ، وَنَقَلَ الْبَغَوِيُّ  نَحْوَهُ عَنْ ثَعْلَبٍ    . 

وَقَالَ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنْ عُلَمَاءِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ : إِنَّ الْإِحْصَارَ   يُسْتَعْمَلُ فِي الْجَمِيعِ ، وَكَذَلِكَ الْحَصْرُ ، وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ   بِاسْتِعْمَالِ الْإِحْصَارِ فِي الْجَمِيعِ الْفَرَّاءُ ، وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ   : بِأَنَّ الْحَصْرَ   [ ص: 77 ] وَالْإِحْصَارَ يُسْتَعْمَلَانِ فِي الْجَمِيعِ  أَبُو نَصْرٍ الْقُشَيْرِيُّ    . 
قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : لَا شَكَّ فِي جَوَازِ إِطْلَاقِ   الْإِحْصَارِ عَلَى مَا كَانَ مِنَ الْعَدُوِّ كَمَا سَتَرَى تَحْقِيقَهُ   إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ ، هَذَا حَاصِلُ كَلَامِ أَهْلِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ فِي   مَعْنَى الْإِحْصَارِ . وَأَمَّا الْمُرَادُ بِهِ فِي الْآيَةِ   الْكَرِيمَةِ فَقَدِ اخْتَلَفَ فِيهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَلَى ثَلَاثَةِ   أَقْوَالٍ : الْأَوَّلُ : أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِهِ حَصْرُ الْعَدُوِّ   خَاصَّةً دُونَ الْمَرَضِ وَنَحْوِهِ ، وَهَذَا قَوْلُ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ   وَابْنِ عُمَرَ  وَأَنَسٍ  وَابْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ  وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ  ،  وَسَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ - وَبِهِ قَالَ مَرْوَانُ  ، وَإِسْحَاقُ  وَهُوَ الرِّوَايَةُ الْمَشْهُورَةُ الصَّحِيحَةُ عَنْ  أَحْمَدَ بْنِ حَنْبَلَ  ، وَهُوَ مَذْهَبُ مَالِكٍ   وَالشَّافِعِيِّ  رَحِمَهُمُ اللَّهُ . 

وَعَلَى هَذَا الْقَوْلِ أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْإِحْصَارِ مَا كَانَ مِنَ   الْعَدُوِّ خَاصَّةً ، فَمَنْ أُحْصِرَ بِمَرَضٍ وَنَحْوِهِ لَا يَجُوزُ   لَهُ التَّحَلُّلُ حَتَّى يَبْرَأَ مِنْ مَرَضِهِ ، وَيَطُوفَ بِالْبَيْتِ   وَيَسْعَى ، فَيَكُونُ مُتَحَلِّلًا بِعُمْرَةٍ ، وَحُجَّةُ هَذَا   الْقَوْلِ مُتَرَكِّبَةٌ مِنْ أَمْرَيْنِ : الْأَوَّلُ : أَنَّ الْآيَةَ   الْكَرِيمَةَ الَّتِي هِيَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَإِنْ أُحْصِرْتُمْ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ     ) [ 2 \ 196 ] نَزَلَتْ فِي صَدِّ الْمُشْرِكِينَ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَأَصْحَابَهُ وَهُمْ مُحْرِمُونَ بِعُمْرَةِ   عَامَ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  عَامَ سِتٍّ بِإِطْبَاقِ الْعُلَمَاءِ . 

وَقَدْ تَقَرَّرَ فِي الْأُصُولِ أَنَّ صُورَةَ سَبَبِ النُّزُولِ   قَطْعِيَّةَ الدُّخُولِ فَلَا يُمْكِنُ إِخْرَاجُهَا بِمُخَصَّصٍ ،   فَشُمُولُ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ لِإِحْصَارِ الْعَدُوِّ ، الَّذِي هُوَ   سَبَبُ نُزُولِهَا قَطْعِيٌّ ، فَلَا يُمْكِنُ إِخْرَاجُهُ مِنَ الْآيَةِ   بِوَجْهٍ ، وَرُوِيَ عَنْ مَالِكٍ     -  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - أَنَّ صُورَةَ سَبَبِ النُّزُولِ ظَنِّيَّةُ   الدُّخُولِ لَا قَطْعِيَّتُهُ ، وَهُوَ خِلَافُ قَوْلِ الْجُمْهُورِ   وَإِلَيْهِ أَشَارَ فِي " مَرَاقِي السُّعُودِ " بِقَوْلِهِ : [ الرَّجَزِ ]   
وَاجْزِمْ بِإِدْخَالِ ذَوَاتِ السَّبَبِ وَارْوِ عَنِ الْإِمَامِ ظَنًّا تُصِبِ 

وَبِهَذَا تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ إِطْلَاقَ الْإِحْصَارِ بِصِيغَةِ الرُّبَاعِيِّ   عَلَى مَا كَانَ مِنْ عَدُوٍّ صَحِيحٌ فِي اللُّغَةِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ بِلَا   شَكَّ كَمَا تَرَى ، وَأَنَّهُ نَزَلَ بِهِ الْقُرْآنُ الْعَظِيمُ  الَّذِي  هُوَ فِي أَعْلَى دَرَجَاتِ الْفَصَاحَةِ وَالْإِعْجَازِ . 

الْأَمْرُ الثَّانِي : مَا وَرَدَ مِنَ الْآثَارِ فِي أَنَّ الْمُحْصَرَ بِمَرَضٍ وَنَحْوِهِ لَا يَتَحَلَّلُ إِلَّا بِالطَّوَافِ وَالسَّعْيِ ، فَمِنْ ذَلِكَ مَا رَوَاهُ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  فِي " مُسْنَدِهِ " وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ُ  عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ : لَا حَصْرَ إِلَّا حَصْرَ الْعَدُوِّ   .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (12)
سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ (11)
*

 [ ص: 78 ] قَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ  فِي " شَرْحِ الْمُهَذَّبِ " : إِسْنَادُهُ صَحِيحٌ عَلَى شَرْطِ  الْبُخَارِيِّ  وَمُسْلِمٍ  ، وَصَحَّحَهُ أَيْضًا ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  ، وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ مَا رَوَاهُ  الْبُخَارِيُّ   وَالنَّسَائِيُّ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَقُولُ : " أَلَيْسَ   حَسْبُكُمْ سُنَّةُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  -  إِنْ حُبِسَ أَحَدُكُمْ عَنِ الْحَجِّ طَافَ بِالْبَيْتِ ، وَبِالصَّفَا  وَالْمَرْوَةِ  ، ثُمَّ يَحِلُّ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ حَتَّى يَحُجَّ عَامًا قَابِلًا فَيُهْدِي أَوْ يَصُومُ إِنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ هَدْيًا   " وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ مَا رَوَاهُ مَالِكٌ  فِي " الْمُوَطَّأِ " ، وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ُ  عَنِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ : " الْمُحْصَرُ بِمَرَضٍ لَا يَحِلُّ حَتَّى يَطُوفَ بِالْبَيْتِ ، وَيَسْعَى بَيْنَ الصَّفَا  وَالْمَرْوَةِ  ،   فَإِذَا اضْطُرَّ إِلَى لُبْسِ شَيْءٍ مِنَ الثِّيَابِ الَّتِي لَا بُدَّ   لَهُ مِنْهَا أَوِ الدَّوَاءِ صَنَعَ ذَلِكَ وَافْتَدَى   " وَمِنْ  ذَلِكَ  مَا رَوَاهُ مَالِكٌ  فِي " الْمُوَطَّأِ " وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ُ  أَيْضًا عَنْ  أَيُّوبَ السِّخْتِيَانِي  ِّ  ، عَنْ رَجُلٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْبَصْرَةِ   كَانَ قَدِيمًا أَنَّهُ قَالَ : خَرَجْتُ إِلَى مَكَّةَ  حَتَّى إِذَا كُنْتُ بِبَعْضِ الطَّرِيقِ كُسِرَتْ فَخِذِي ، فَأَرْسَلْتُ إِلَى مَكَّةَ  وَبِهَا  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  ،  وَعَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عُمَرَ  ،   وَالنَّاسُ فَلَمْ يُرَخِّصْ لِي أَحَدٌ أَنْ أُحِلَّ ، فَأَقَمْتُ عَلَى   ذَلِكَ الْمَاءِ سَبْعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ حَتَّى أَحْلَلْتُ بِعُمْرَةٍ .   وَالرَّجُلُ الْبَصْرِيُّ الْمَذْكُورُ الَّذِي أَبْهَمَهُ مَالِكٌ  قَالَ  ابْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ    : هُوَ  أَبُو قِلَابَةَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ زَيْدٍ الْجَرْمِيُّ  شَيْخُ أَيُّوبَ  ، وَمُعَلِّمُهُ كَمَا رَوَاهُ  حَمَّادُ بْنُ زَيْدِ  ، عَنْ أَيُّوبَ  ، عَنْ أَبِي قِلَابَةَ  ، وَرَوَاهُ  ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ  مِنْ طُرَقٍ ، وَسَمَّى الرَّجُلَ  يَزِيدَ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الشِّخِّيرِ    . 

وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ مَا رَوَاهُ مَالِكٌ  فِي " الْمُوَطَّأِ " وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ُ  أَيْضًا عَنْ  سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ يَسَارٍ    : " أَنَّ سَعِيدَ بْنَ حُزَابَةَ الْمَخْزُومِيَّ  صُرِعَ بِبَعْضِ طَرِيقِ مَكَّةَ  وَهُوَ مُحْرِمٌ ، فَسَأَلَ عَلَى الْمَاءِ الَّذِي كَانَ عَلَيْهِ عَنِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، فَوَجَدَ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ عُمَرَ  ،  وَعَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ الزُّبَيْرِ  ،  وَمَرْوَانَ بْنَ الْحَكَمِ  ،   فَذَكَرَ لَهُمُ الَّذِي عَرَضَ لَهُ فَكُلُّهُمْ أَمَرَهُ أَنْ   يَتَدَاوَى بِمَا لَا بُدَّ لَهُ مِنْهُ ، وَيَفْتَدِيَ فَإِذَا صَحَّ   اعْتَمَرَ فَحَلَّ مِنْ إِحْرَامِهِ ، ثُمَّ عَلَيْهِ حَجٌّ قَابِلُ ،   وَيَهْدِي مَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ   " . 

قَالَ مَالِكٌ    : وَعَلَى هَذَا الْأَمْرِ عِنْدَنَا فِيمَنْ أُحْصِرَ بِغَيْرِ عَدُوٍّ ، وَقَدْ أَمَرَ  عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ   أَبَا أَيُّوبَ الْأَنْصَارِيَّ  وَهَبَّارَ بْنَ الْأَسْوَدِ  حِينَ   فَاتَهُمَا الْحَجُّ وَأَتَيَا يَوْمَ النَّحْرِ أَنْ يَحِلَّا  بِعُمْرَةٍ  ثُمَّ يَرْجِعَا حَلَالًا ، ثُمَّ يَحُجَّانِ عَامًا قَابِلًا   وَيَهْدِيَانِ ، فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ ثَلَاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي   الْحَجِّ ، وَسَبْعَةٍ إِذَا رَجَعَ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ   . 

وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ مَا رَوَاهُ مَالِكٌ  فِي " الْمُوَطَّأِ " وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ُ  أَيْضًا عَنْ عَائِشَةَ      - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا - أَنَّهَا كَانَتْ تَقُولُ : " الْمُحْرِمُ   لَا يُحِلُّهُ إِلَّا الْبَيْتُ   " وَالظَّاهِرُ أَنَّهَا تَعْنِي غَيْرَ   الْمُحْصَرِ بِعَدُوٍّ ، كَمَا جَزَمَ بِهِ الزَّرْقَانِيُّ  فِي   " شَرْحِ الْمُوَطَّأِ " هَذَا هُوَ حَاصِلُ أَدِلَّةِ الْقَوْلِ بِأَنَّ   الْمُرَادَ بِالْإِحْصَارِ فِي الْآيَةِ هُوَ مَا كَانَ مِنْ خُصُوصِ   الْعَدُوِّ دُونَ مَا كَانَ مِنْ مَرَضٍ وَنَحْوِهِ . 
[ ص: 79 ] الْقَوْلُ الثَّانِي : فِي الْمُرَادِ بِالْإِحْصَارِ أَنَّهُ   يَشْمَلُ مَا كَانَ مِنْ عَدُوٍّ وَنَحْوِهِ ، وَمَا كَانَ مِنْ مَرَضٍ   وَنَحْوِهِ ، مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْعَوَائِقِ الْمَانِعَةِ مِنَ الْوُصُولِ   إِلَى الْحَرَمِ . وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِهَذَا الْقَوْلِ  ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ  وَمُجَاهِدٌ  وَعَطَاءٌ  وَقَتَادَةُ   وَعُرْوَةُ بْنُ الزُّبَيْرِ   وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ النَّخَعِيُّ  وَعَلْقَمَةُ   وَالثَّوْرِيُّ  وَالْحَسَنُ   وَأَبُو ثَوْرٍ  وَدَاوُدُ  وَهُوَ مَذْهَبُ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ    . وَحُجَّةُ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ مِنْ جِهَةِ شُمُولِهِ لِإِحْصَارِ الْعَدُوِّ قَدْ تَقَدَّمَتْ فِي حُجَّةِ الَّذِي قَبْلَهُ . 

وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَةِ شُمُولِهِ لِلْإِحْصَارِ بِمَرَضٍ فَهِيَ مَا رَوَاهُ  الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  وَأَصْحَابُ السُّنَنِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ  وَابْنُ خُزَيْمَةَ  وَالْحَاكِمُ  وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ُ  ، عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ  ، عَنِ الْحَجَّاجِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو الْأَنْصَارِيِّ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَقُولُ : " مَنْ كُسِرَ أَوْ عَرِجَ فَقَدْ حَلَّ ، وَعَلَيْهِ حَجَّةٌ أُخْرَى   " فَذَكَرْتُ ذَلِكَ  لِابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ،  وَأَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  فَقَالَا : صَدَقَ . 

وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ لِأَبِي دَاوُدَ   وَابْنِ مَاجَهْ    : " مَنْ عَرِجَ ، أَوْ كُسِرَ ، أَوْ مَرِضَ " فَذَكَرَ مَعْنَاهُ . 

وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ ذَكَرَهَا أَحْمَدُ  فِي رِوَايَةِ الْمَرْوَزِيِّ    : " مَنْ حُبِسَ بِكَسْرٍ أَوْ مَرَضٍ " هَذَا الْحَدِيثُ سَكَتَ عَلَيْهِ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  ، وَالْمُنْذِرِيّ  ُ  ، وَحَسَّنَهُ التِّرْمِذِيُّ    . 

وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ  فِي " شَرْحِ الْمُهَذَّبِ " بَعْدَ أَنْ سَاقَ حَدِيثَ عِكْرِمَةَ  هَذَا : رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ   وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ  ُ   وَالنَّسَائِيُّ   وَابْنُ مَاجَهْ  وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ُ  وَغَيْرُهُمْ   بِأَسَانِيدَ صَحِيحَةٍ ، وَبِهَذَا تَعْلَمُ قُوَّةَ حُجَّةِ أَهْلِ   هَذَا الْقَوْلِ ، وَرَدَّ الْمُخَالِفُونَ الِاحْتِجَاجَ بِحَدِيثِ عِكْرِمَةَ  هَذَا مِنْ وَجْهَيْنِ : الْأَوَّلُ : مَا ذَكَرَهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  فِي   " السُّنَنِ الْكُبْرَى " قَالَ : وَقَدْ حَمَلَهُ بَعْضُ أَهْلِ   الْعِلْمِ إِنْ صَحَّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ يَحِلُّ بَعْدَ فَوَاتِهِ بِمَا   يَحِلُّ بِهِ مَنْ يَفُوتُهُ الْحَجُّ بِغَيْرِ مَرَضٍ . فَقَدْ رُوِّينَا   عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ثَابِتًا عَنْهُ ، قَالَ : لَا حَصْرَ إِلَّا حَصْرُ عَدُوٍّ ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ . انْتَهَى مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ . 

الْوَجْهُ الثَّانِي : هُوَ حَمْلُ حِلِّهِ الْمَذْكُورِ فِي الْحَدِيثِ   عَلَى مَا إِذَا اشْتَرَطَ فِي إِحْرَامِهِ أَنَّهُ يَحِلُّ حَيْثُ   حَبَسَهُ اللَّهُ بِالْعُذْرِ ، وَالتَّحْقِيقُ : جَوَازُ الِاشْتِرَاطِ فِي الْحَجِّ بِأَنْ يُحْرِمَ وَيَشْتَرِطَ أَنَّ مَحِلَّهُ حَيْثُ حَبَسَهُ اللَّهُ ، وَلَا عِبْرَةَ بِقَوْلِ مَنْ مَنَعَ الِاشْتِرَاطَ ; لِثُبُوتِهِ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . 

فَقَدْ أَخْرَجَ الشَّيْخَانِ ، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا - أَنَّهَا قَالَتْ : دَخَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَلَى  ضُبَاعَةَ بِنْتِ الزُّبَيْرِ  ،   فَقَالَ لَهَا : " لَعَلَّكِ أَرَدْتِ الْحَجَّ ؟ " قَالَتْ : وَاللَّهِ   مَا أَجِدُنِي إِلَّا وَجِعَةً . فَقَالَ لَهَا : " حُجِّي وَاشْتَرِطِي ،   وَقُولِي : اللَّهُمَّ مَحِلِّي حَيْثُ حَبَسْتَنِي   " وَكَانَتْ تَحْتَ  الْمِقْدَادِ بْنِ الْأَسْوَدِ    . 

 [ ص: 80 ] وَقَدْ أَخْرَجَ مُسْلِمٌ  فِي " صَحِيحِهِ " وَأَحْمَدُ  وَأَصْحَابُ السُّنَنِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا : أَنْ  ضُبَاعَةَ بِنْتَ الزُّبَيْرِ  قَالَتْ   : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنِّي امْرَأَةٌ ثَقِيلَةٌ ، وَإِنِّي أُرِيدُ   الْحَجَّ فَكَيْفَ تَأْمُرُنِي أَأُهِلُّ ؟ قَالَ : " أَهِلِّي   وَاشْتَرِطِي أَنَّ مَحِلِّي حَيْثُ حَبَسْتَنِي " ، قَالَ : فَأَدْرَكَتْ   . 

 وَلِلنَّسَائِيّ  ِ  فِي رِوَايَةٍ : وَقَالَ : " فَإِنَّ لَكَ عَلَى رَبِّكِ مَا اسْتَثْنَيْتِ " . 
الْقَوْلُ الثَّالِثُ : فِي الْمُرَادِ بِالْإِحْصَارِ أَنَّهُ مَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمَرَضِ وَنَحْوِهِ خَاصَّةً ، دُونَ مَا كَانَ مِنَ الْعَدُوِّ . 

وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا أَنَّهُ الْمَنْقُولُ عَنْ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ اللُّغَةِ ،   وَإِنَّمَا جَازَ التَّحَلُّلُ مِنْ إِحْصَارِ الْعَدُوِّ عِنْدَ مَنْ   قَالَ بِهَذَا الْقَوْلِ ; لِأَنَّهُ مِنْ إِلْغَاءِ الْفَارِقِ وَأَخْذِ   حُكْمِ الْمَسْكُوتِ عَنْهُ مِنَ الْمَنْطُوقِ بِهِ ، فَإِحْصَارُ   الْعَدُوِّ عِنْدَهُمْ مُلْحَقٌ بِإِحْصَارِ الْمَرَضِ بِنَفْيِ الْفَارِقِ   . 

وَلَا يَخْفَى سُقُوطُ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ لِمَا قَدَّمْنَا مِنْ أَنَّ الْآيَةَ الْكَرِيمَةَ نَزَلَتْ فِي إِحْصَارِ الْعَدُوِّ عَامَ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  ، وَأَنَّ صُورَةَ سَبَبِ النُّزُولِ قَطْعِيَّةُ الدُّخُولِ ، كَمَا عَلَيْهِ الْجُمْهُورُ وَهُوَ الْحَقُّ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : الَّذِي يَظْهَرُ لَنَا   رُجْحَانُهُ بِالدَّلِيلِ مِنَ الْأَقْوَالِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ هُوَ مَا   ذَهَبَ إِلَيْهِ مَالِكٌ   وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  وَأَحْمَدُ  فِي   أَشْهَرِ الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ عَنْهُ أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْإِحْصَارِ فِي   الْآيَةِ إِحْصَارُ الْعَدُوِّ ، وَأَنَّ مَنْ أَصَابَهُ مَرَضٌ أَوْ   نَحْوُهُ لَا يَحِلُّ إِلَّا بِعُمْرَةٍ ; لِأَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي   نَزَلَتْ فِيهِ الْآيَةُ وَدَلَّ عَلَيْهِ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَإِذَا أَمِنْتُمْ   ) [ 2 \ 196 ] . 

وَلَا سِيَّمَا عَلَى قَوْلِ مَنْ قَالَ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ : إِنَّ الرُّخْصَةَ لَا تَتَعَدَّى مَحِلَّهَا ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ جَمَاعَةٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ . 

وَأَمَّا حَدِيثُ عِكْرِمَةَ  الَّذِي رَوَاهُ عَنِ الْحَجَّاجِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو  ،  وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ،  وَأَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ      - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ - فَلَا تَنْهَضُ بِهِ حُجَّةٌ ; لِتَعَيُّنِ   حَمْلِهِ عَلَى مَا إِذَا اشْتَرَطَ ذَلِكَ عِنْدَ الْإِحْرَامِ ;   بِدَلِيلِ مَا قَدَّمْنَا مِنْ حَدِيثِ عَائِشَةَ  عِنْدَ الشَّيْخَيْنِ ، وَحَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  عِنْدَ مُسْلِمٍ  ، وَأَصْحَابِ السُّنَنِ ، وَغَيْرِهِمْ مِنْ أَنَّهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ  لِضُبَاعَةَ بِنْتِ الزُّبَيْرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلَبِ    : " حُجِّي وَاشْتَرِطِي " وَلَوْ كَانَ التَّحَلُّلُ جَائِزًا دُونَ شَرْطٍ كَمَا يُفْهَمُ مِنْ حَدِيثِ الْحَجَّاجِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو  لَمَا كَانَ لِلِاشْتِرَاطِ فَائِدَةٌ ، وَحَدِيثُ عَائِشَةَ   وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  بِالِاشْتِرَاطِ أَصَحُّ مِنْ حَدِيثِ عِكْرِمَةَ  ، عَنِ الْحَجَّاجِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو  ،   وَالْجَمْعُ بَيْنَ الْأَدِلَّةِ وَاجِبٌ إِذَا أَمْكَنَ ، وَإِلَيْهِ   أَشَارَ فِي " مَرَاقِي السُّعُودِ " بِقَوْلِهِ : [ الرَّجَزِ ]   [ ص: 81 ] 
وَالْجَمْعُ وَاجِبٌ مَتَى مَا أَمْكَنَا إِلَّا فَلِلْأَخِيرِ نَسْخٌ بَيِّنَا 

وَهُوَ مُمْكِنٌ فِي الْحَدِيثَيْنِ بِحَمْلِ حَدِيثِ الْحَجَّاجِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو  عَلَى   مَا إِذَا اشْتَرَطَ ذَلِكَ فِي الْإِحْرَامِ ، فَيَتَّفِقُ مَعَ   الْحَدِيثَيْنِ الثَّابِتَيْنِ فِي الصَّحِيحِ ، فَإِنْ قِيلَ : يُمْكِنُ   الْجَمْعُ بَيْنَ الْأَحَادِيثِ بِغَيْرِ هَذَا ، وَهُوَ حَمْلُ أَحَادِيثِ   الِاشْتِرَاطِ عَلَى أَنَّهُ يَحِلُّ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَنْ تَلْزَمَهُ  حُجَّةً  أُخْرَى ، وَحُمِلَ حَدِيثُ عِكْرِمَةَ  ، عَنِ الْحَجَّاجِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو  وَغَيْرِهِ   عَلَى أَنَّهُ يَحِلُّ ، وَعَلَيْهِ حُجَّةٌ أُخْرَى ، وَيَدُلُّ لِهَذَا   الْجَمْعِ أَنَّ أَحَادِيثَ الِاشْتِرَاطِ لَيْسَ فِيهَا ذِكْرُ حَجَّةٍ   أُخْرَى . 

وَحَدِيثُ الْحَجَّاجِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو  ، قَالَ فِيهِ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " فَقَدْ حَلَّ وَعَلَيْهِ حَجَّةٌ أُخْرَى   " . 

فَالْجَوَابُ أَنَّ وُجُوبَ الْبَدَلِ بِحَجَّةٍ أُخْرَى أَوْ عُمْرَةٍ   أُخْرَى لَوْ كَانَ يَلْزَمُ ، لَأَمَرَ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَصْحَابَهُ أَنْ يَقْضُوا عُمْرَتَهُمُ الَّتِي   صَدَّهُمْ عَنْهَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ . 

قَالَ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  فِي " صَحِيحِهِ " فِي بَابِ " مَنْ قَالَ لَيْسَ عَلَى الْمُحْصَرِ بَدَلٌ " مَا نَصُّهُ : وَقَالَ مَالِكٌ  وَغَيْرُهُ   يَنْحَرُ هَدْيَهُ ، وَيَحْلِقُ فِي أَيِّ مَوْضِعٍ كَانَ ، وَلَا  قَضَاءَ  عَلَيْهِ ; لِأَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ -  وَأَصْحَابَهُ بِالْحُدَيْبِيَ  ةِ  نَحَرُوا   وَحَلَقُوا وَحَلُّوا مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَبْلَ الطَّوَافِ ، وَقَبْلَ   أَنْ يَصِلَ الْهَدْيُ إِلَى الْبَيْتِ ، ثُمَّ لَمْ يُذْكَرْ أَنَّ   النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَمَرَ أَحَدًا أَنْ   يَقْضُوا شَيْئًا ، وَلَا يَعُودُوا لَهُ وَالْحُدَيْبِيَ  ةُ  خَارِجٌ مِنَ الْحَرَمِ . انْتَهَى مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ . 

وَقَدْ قَالَ مَالِكٌ  فِي " الْمُوَطَّأِ " إِنَّهُ بَلَغَهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - حَلَّ هُوَ وَأَصْحَابُهُ بِالْحُدَيْبِيَ  ةِ  ،   فَنَحَرُوا الْهَدْيَ ، وَحَلَقُوا رُءُوسَهُمْ ، وَحَلُّوا مِنْ كُلِّ   شَيْءٍ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَطُوفُوا بِالْبَيْتِ ، وَقَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِلَ إِلَيْهِ   الْهَدْيُ ، ثُمَّ لَمْ يُعْلَمْ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَمَرَ أَحَدًا مِنْ أَصْحَابِهِ ، وَلَا مِمَّنْ   كَانَ مَعَهُ أَنْ يَقْضُوا شَيْئًا ، وَلَا يَعُودُوا لِشَيْءٍ . انْتَهَى   بِلَفْظِهِ مِنَ [ الْمُوَطَّأِ ] . وَلَا يُعَارَضُ مَا ذَكَرْنَا بِمَا   رَوَاهُ  الْوَاقِدِيُّ  فِي الْمَغَازِي مِنْ طَرِيقِ  الزُّهْرِيِّ  ، وَمِنْ طَرِيقِ أَبِي مَعْشَرٍ  وَغَيْرِهِمَا   ، قَالُوا : أَمَرَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  -  أَصْحَابَهُ أَنْ يَعْتَمِرُوا فَلَمْ يَتَخَلَّفْ مِنْهُمْ إِلَّا  مَنْ  قُتِلَ بِخَيْبَرَ  ، أَوْ مَاتَ ، وَخَرَجَ مَعَهُ جَمَاعَةٌ مُعْتَمِرِينَ مِمَّنْ لَمْ يَشْهَدُوا الْحُدَيْبِيَةَ  ، وَكَانَتْ عِدَّتُهُمْ أَلْفَيْنِ ; لِأَنَّ  الشَّافِعِيَّ      - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - قَالَ : وَالَّذِي أَعْقِلُهُ فِي أَخْبَارِ  أَهْلِ  الْمَغَازِي شَبِيهٌ بِمَا ذَكَرْتُ ; لِأَنَّا عَلِمْنَا مِنْ   مُتَوَاطِئِ أَحَادِيثِهِمْ أَنَّهُ كَانَ مَعَهُ عَامُ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  رِجَالٌ مَعْرُوفُونَ ، ثُمَّ اعْتَمَرَ عُمْرَةَ الْقَضِيَّةِ ، فَتَخَلَّفَ بَعْضُهُمْ بِالْمَدِينَةِ  مِنْ غَيْرِ ضَرُورَةٍ فِي نَفْسٍ وَلَا مَالٍ ، ا ه . 

فَهَذَا  الشَّافِعِيُّ     - رَحِمَهُ  اللَّهُ - جَزَمَ بِأَنَّهُمْ تَخَلَّفَ مِنْهُمْ رِجَالٌ  مَعْرُوفُونَ  مِنْ غَيْرِ ضَرُورَةٍ فِي نَفْسٍ وَلَا مَالٍ . وَقَدْ  تَقَرَّرَ فِي  الْأُصُولِ أَنَّ الْمُثْبِتَ مُقَدَّمٌ عَلَى النَّافِي . 

 [ ص: 82 ] وَقَالَ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي   " الْفَتْحِ " : وَيُمْكِنُ الْجَمْعُ بَيْنَ هَذَا إِنْ صَحَّ وَبَيْنَ   الَّذِي قَبْلَهُ ، بِأَنَّ الْأَمْرَ كَانَ عَلَى طَرِيقِ  الِاسْتِحْبَابِ  ; لِأَنَّ  الشَّافِعِيَّ  جَازِمٌ بِأَنَّ جَمَاعَةً تَخَلَّفُوا بِغَيْرِ عُذْرٍ . 

وَقَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  فِي عُمْرَةِ الْقَضَاءِ : إِنَّمَا سُمِّيَتْ عُمْرَةُ الْقَضَاءِ وَالْقَضِيَّةِ لِلْمُقَاضَاةِ الَّتِي وَقَعَتْ بَيْنَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَبَيْنَ قُرَيْشٍ  ، لَا عَلَى أَنَّهُمْ وَجَبَ عَلَيْهِمْ قَضَاءُ تِلْكَ الْعُمْرَةِ ، ا ه . 

وَرَوَى  الْوَاقِدِيُّ  نَحْوَ هَذَا مِنْ حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  قَالَهُ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ    . 

وَقَالَ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  فِي " صَحِيحِهِ " فِي الْبَابِ الْمَذْكُورِ مَا نَصُّهُ : " وَقَالَ رَوْحٌ  ، عَنْ شِبْلٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ أَبِي نَجِيحٍ  ، عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ      - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - إِنَّمَا الْبَدَلُ عَلَى مَنْ نَقَضَ   حَجَّهُ بِالتَّلَذُّذِ ، فَأَمَّا مَنْ حَبَسَهُ عُذْرٌ ، أَوْ غَيْرُ   ذَلِكَ فَإِنَّهُ يَحِلُّ ، وَلَا يَرْجِعُ "   . انْتَهَى مَحَلُّ   الْغَرَضِ مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ . 

وَقَدْ وَرَدَ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  نَحْوُ هَذَا بِإِسْنَادٍ آخَرَ أَخْرَجَهُ  ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَلْحَةَ  عَنْهُ   ، وَفِيهِ : فَإِنْ كَانَتْ حَجَّةَ الْإِسْلَامِ فَعَلَيْهِ قَضَاؤُهَا ،   وَإِنْ كَانَتْ غَيْرَ الْفَرِيضَةِ فَلَا قَضَاءَ عَلَيْهِ ، ا ه .   فَإِذَا عَلِمْتَ هَذَا وَعَلِمْتَ أَنَّ  ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - مِمَّنْ رَوَى عَنْهُ عِكْرِمَةُ  الْحَدِيثَ الَّذِي رُوِيَ عَنِ الْحَجَّاجِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو  ، وَأَنَّ رَاوِيَ الْحَدِيثِ مِنْ أَعْلَمِ النَّاسِ بِهِ ، وَلَا سِيَّمَا إِنْ كَانَ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  الَّذِي   دَعَا لَهُ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنْ   يُعَلِّمَهُ التَّأْوِيلَ ، وَهُوَ مُصَرِّحٌ بِأَنَّ مَعْنَى قَوْلِهِ   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي حَدِيثِ الْحَجَّاجِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو  وَعَلَيْهِ   حَجَّةٌ أُخْرَى ، مَحِلُّهُ فِيمَا إِذَا كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِ حَجَّةُ   الْإِسْلَامِ ، تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ الْجَمْعَ الْأَوَّلَ الَّذِي ذَكَرْنَا   هُوَ الْمُتَعَيِّنُ ، وَاخْتَارَهُ النَّوَوِيُّ  وَغَيْرُهُ   مِنْ عُلَمَاءِ الشَّافِعِيَّةِ ، وَأَنَّ الْجَمْعَ الْأَخِيرَ لَا   يَصِحُّ ; لِتَعَيُّنِ حَمْلِ الْحَجَّةِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ عَلَى حَجَّةِ   الْإِسْلَامِ ، ا ه . 

وَأَمَّا عَلَى قَوْلِ مَنْ قَالَ : إِنَّهُ لَا إِحْصَارَ إِلَّا   بِالْعَدُوِّ خَاصَّةً ، وَأَنَّ الْمُحْصَرَ بِمَرَضٍ لَا يَحِلُّ حَتَّى   يَبْرَأَ ، وَيَطُوفَ بِالْبَيْتِ  وَبِالصَّفَا  وَالْمَرْوَةِ  ،   ثُمَّ يَحِلُّ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ حَتَّى يَحُجَّ عَامًا قَابِلًا ،   فَيَهْدِي أَوْ يَصُومُ ، إِنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ هَدْيًا كَمَا ثَبَتَ فِي "   صَحِيحِ  الْبُخَارِيِّ    " مِنْ حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ . 

فَهُوَ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَنَّ الْمَرِيضَ عِنْدَهُمْ غَيْرُ مُحْصَرٍ ، فَهُوَ كَمَنْ أَحْرَمَ وَفَاتَهُ وُقُوفُ عَرَفَةَ  يَطُوفُ وَيَسْعَى وَيَحُجُّ مِنْ قَابِلٍ ، وَيَهْدِي أَوْ يَصُومُ إِنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ هَدْيًا ، ا ه . 
وَفِي الْمَسْأَلَةِ قَوْلٌ رَابِعٌ : وَهُوَ أَنَّهُ لَا إِحْصَارَ بَعْدَ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِعُذْرٍ كَائِنًا مَا كَانَ وَهُوَ ضَعِيفٌ جِدًّا ، وَلَا مُعَوَّلَ عَلَيْهِ عِنْدَ الْعُلَمَاءِ ; لِأَنَّ حُكْمَ الْإِحْصَارِ مَنْصُوصٌ عَلَيْهِ فِي   [ ص:  83 ] الْقُرْآنِ  وَالسُّنَّةِ ، وَلَمْ يَرِدْ فِيهِ نَسْخٌ ،  فَادِّعَاءُ دَفْعِهِ بِلَا  دَلِيلٍ وَاضِحُ السُّقُوطِ كَمَا تَرَى ،  هَذَا هُوَ خُلَاصَةُ الْبَحْثِ  فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( فَإِنْ أُحْصِرْتُمْ   ) [ 2 \ 196 ] . 

وَأَمَّا قَوْلُهُ : ( فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ   ) فَجُمْهُورُ   الْعُلَمَاءِ عَلَى أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِهِ شَاةٌ فَمَا فَوْقَهَا ،  وَهُوَ  مَذْهَبُ الْأَئِمَّةِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ ، وَبِهِ قَالَ  عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، وَرَوَاهُ  سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَبِهِ قَالَ  طَاوُسٌ  ، وَعَطَاءٌ  ، وَمُجَاهِدٌ  ، وَأَبُو الْعَالِيَةِ  ، وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ  ، وَعَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ الْقَاسِمِ  ،  وَالشَّعْبِيُّ  ، وَالنَّخَعِيُّ  ، وَالْحَسَنُ  ، وَقَتَادَةُ  ، وَالضَّحَّاكُ  ،  وَمُقَاتِلُ بْنُ حَيَّانَ  وَغَيْرُهُمْ ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُمُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  وَغَيْرُهُ . 

وَقَالَ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ : إِنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِمَا   اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ إِنَّمَا هُوَ الْإِبِلُ وَالْبَقَرُ دُونَ   الْغَنَمِ ، وَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ مَرْوِيٌّ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  ،  وَابْنِ عُمَرَ  ، وَسَالِمٍ  ، وَالْقَاسِمِ  ،  وَعُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ  ،  وَسَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  وَغَيْرِهِمْ . 

قَالَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ    : وَالظَّاهِرُ أَنَّ مُسْتَنَدَ هَؤُلَاءِ فِيمَا ذَهَبُوا إِلَيْهِ قِصَّةُ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ      ; فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يُنْقَلْ عَنْ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ أَنَّهُ ذَبَحَ فِي   تَحَلُّلِهِ ذَلِكَ شَاةً ، وَإِنَّمَا ذَبَحُوا الْإِبِلَ وَالْبَقَرَ . 

فَفِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ عَنْ جَابِرٍ  قَالَ : " أَمَرَنَا   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنْ نَشْتَرِكَ   فِي الْإِبِلِ وَالْبَقَرِ كُلُّ سَبْعَةٍ مِنَّا فِي بَقَرَةٍ   " . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : لَا يَخْفَى أَنَّ التَّحْقِيقَ   فِي هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ : أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ   الْهَدْيِ مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِمَّا يُسَمَّى هَدْيًا ، وَذَلِكَ شَامِلٌ   لِجَمِيعِ الْأَنْعَامِ : مِنْ إِبِلٍ ، وَبَقَرٍ ، وَغَنَمٍ ، فَإِنْ   تَيَسَّرَتْ شَاةٌ أَجْزَأَتْ ، وَالنَّاقَةُ وَالْبَقَرَةُ أَوْلَى   بِالْإِجْزَاءِ . 

وَقَدْ ثَبَتَ فِي " الصَّحِيحَيْنِ " عَنْ عَائِشَةَ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا - قَالَتْ : " أَهْدَى صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَرَّةً غَنَمًا   " . 
فُرُوعٌ تَتَعَلَّقُ بِهَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ 

الْفَرْعُ الْأَوَّلِ : إِذَا كَانَ مَعَ الْمُحْصَرِ هَدْيٌ لَزِمَهُ   نَحْرُهُ إِجْمَاعًا ، وَجُمْهُورُ الْعُلَمَاءِ عَلَى أَنَّهُ  يَنْحَرُهُ  فِي الْمَحِلِّ الَّذِي حُصِرَ فِيهِ ، حِلًّا كَانَ أَوْ  حَرَمَا ،  وَقَدْ نَحَرَ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ هُوَ  وَأَصْحَابُهُ بِالْحُدَيْبِيَ  ةِ  ، وَجَزَمَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  وَغَيْرُهُ بِأَنَّ الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي نَحَرُوا فِيهِ مِنَ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  مِنَ الْحِلِّ لَا مِنَ الْحَرَمِ ، وَاسْتَدَلَّ لِذَلِكَ بِدَلِيلٍ وَاضِحٍ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( هُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوكُمْ عَنِ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَالْهَدْيَ مَعْكُوفًا أَنْ يَبْلُغَ مَحِلَّهُ   ) [ 48 \ 25 ] فَهُوَ نَصٌّ   [ ص:  84 ] صَرِيحٌ فِي أَنَّ ذَلِكَ الْهَدْيَ لَمْ يَبْلُغْ مَحِلَّهُ ،  وَلَوْ كَانَ فِي الْحَرَمِ لَكَانَ بَالِغًا مَحِلَّهُ ، وَرَوَى  يَعْقُوبُ بْنُ سُفْيَانَ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ مُجَمِّعِ بْنِ يَعْقُوبَ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، قَالَ : " لَمَّا حُبِسَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَأَصْحَابُهُ نَحَرُوا بِالْحُدَيْبِيَ  ةِ  ، وَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ رِيحًا فَحَمَلَتْ شُعُورَهُمْ ، فَأَلْقَتْهَا فِي الْحَرَمِ   " وَعَقَدَهُ أَحْمَدُ الْبَدَوِيُّ الشِّنْقِيطِيُّ  فِي نَظْمِهِ لِلْمَغَازِي فِي غَزْوَةِ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  بِقَوْلِهِ : [ الرَّجَزِ ] 
وَنَحَرُوا وَحَلَّقُوا وَحَمَلَتْ شُعُورَهُمْ لِلْبَيْتِ رِيحٌ قَدْ غَلَتْ 

قَالَ  ابْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ  فِي " الِاسْتِذْكَارِ " : فَهَذَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّهُمْ نَحَرُوا فِي الْحِلِّ ، وَتَعَقَّبَهُ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي   " فَتْحِ الْبَارِي " : بِأَنَّهُ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَكُونُوا أَرْسَلُوا   هَدْيَهُمْ مَعَ مَنْ يَنْحَرُهُ فِي الْحَرَمِ ، قَالَ : وَقَدْ وَرَدَ   فِي ذَلِكَ حَدِيثُ ابْنِ جُنْدَبِ بْنِ جُنْدَبٍ الْأَسْلَمِيِّ  قَالَ : قُلْتُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ابْعَثْ مَعِي الْهَدْيَ حَتَّى أَنْحَرَهُ فِي الْحَرَمِ   . أَخْرَجَهُ  النَّسَائِيُّ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ إِسْرَائِيلَ  ، عَنْ مَجْزَأَةَ بْنِ زَاهِرٍ  ، عَنْ نَاجِيَةَ  ، وَأَخْرَجَهُ  الطَّحَاوِيُّ  مِنْ وَجْهٍ آخَرَ ، عَنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ  ، لَكِنْ قَالَ عَنْ نَاجِيَةَ  ،   عَنْ أَبِيهِ : لَكِنْ لَا يَلْزَمُ مِنْ وُقُوعِ هَذَا وُجُوبُهُ ، بَلْ   ظَاهِرُ الْقِصَّةِ أَنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ نَحَرَ فِي مَكَانِهِ وَكَانُوا  فِي  الْحِلِّ ، وَذَلِكَ دَالٌّ عَلَى الْجَوَازِ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ .   انْتَهَى كَلَامُ ابْنِ حَجَرٍ    . وَخَالَفَ فِي هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ      - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - الْجُمْهُورَ ، وَقَالَ : لَا يَنْحَرُ  الْمُحْصَرُ  هَدْيَهُ إِلَّا فِي الْحَرَمِ ، فَيَلْزَمُهُ أَنْ يَبْعَثَ  بِهِ إِلَى  الْحَرَمِ ، فَإِذَا بَلَغَ الْهَدْيُ مَحِلَّهُ حَلَّ ،  وَقَالَ : إِنَّ  الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي نَحَرَ فِيهِ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - وَأَصْحَابُهُ مِنَ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  مِنْ طَرَفِ الْحَرَمِ ، وَاسْتَدَلَّ بِقَوْلِهِ بَعْدَ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ : ( وَلَا تَحْلِقُوا رُءُوسَكُمْ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ الْهَدْيُ مَحِلَّهُ     ) [ 2 \ 196 ] وَرُدَّ هَذَا الِاسْتِدْلَالُ بِمَا قَدَّمْنَا مِنْ   أَنَّهُ نَحَرَ فِي الْحِلِّ ، وَأَنَّ الْقُرْآنَ دَلَّ عَلَى ذَلِكَ ،   وَأَنَّ قَوْلَهُ : ( وَلَا تَحْلِقُوا رُءُوسَكُمْ   ) مَعْطُوفٌ عَلَى قَوْلِهِ : ( وَأَتِمُّوا الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ   ) ، لَا عَلَى قَوْلِهِ : ( فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ     ) أَوْ أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِمَحِلِّهِ الْمَحِلُّ الَّذِي يَجُوزُ   نَحْرَهُ فِيهِ ، وَذَلِكَ بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى الْمُحْصَرِ حَيْثُ   أُحْصِرَ ، وَلَوْ كَانَ فِي الْحِلِّ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : التَّحْقِيقُ فِي هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ هُوَ التَّفْصِيلُ الَّذِي ذَهَبَ إِلَيْهِ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ      - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - وَهُوَ أَنَّهُ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعَ إِرْسَالَ   الْهَدْيِ إِلَى الْحَرَمِ أَرْسَلَهُ وَلَا يَحِلُّ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ   الْهَدْيُ مَحِلَّهُ ، إِذْ لَا وَجْهَ لِنَحْرِ الْهَدْيِ فِي الْحِلِّ   مَعَ تَيَسُّرِ الْحَرَمِ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ لَا يَسْتَطِيعُ إِرْسَالَهُ   إِلَى الْحَرَمِ نَحَرَهُ فِي الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي أُحْصِرَ فِيهِ مِنَ   الْحِلِّ . 

قَالَ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  فِي [ صَحِيحِهِ ] فِي " بَابِ مَنْ قَالَ لَيْسَ عَلَى الْمُحْصَرِ بَدَلٌ " مَا نَصُّهُ :   [ ص: 85 ] وَقَالَ رَوْحٌ  ، عَنْ شِبْلٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ أَبِي نَجِيحٍ  ، عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا : " إِنَّمَا الْبَدَلُ عَلَى مَنْ نَقَضَ حَجَّهُ   بِالتَّلَذُّذِ ، فَأَمَّا مَنْ حَبَسَهُ عُذْرٌ ، أَوْ غَيْرُ ذَلِكَ   فَإِنَّهُ يَحِلُّ ، وَلَا يَرْجِعُ   " وَإِنْ كَانَ مَعَهُ هَدْيٌ وَهُوَ   مُحْصَرٌ نَحَرَهُ إِنْ كَانَ لَا يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يَبْعَثَ بِهِ ،   وَإِنِ اسْتَطَاعَ أَنْ يَبْعَثَ بِهِ لَمْ يَحِلَّ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ   الْهَدْيُ مَحِلَّهُ ، ا ه ، مَحِلُّ الْغَرَضِ مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ وَلَا   يَنْبَغِي الْعُدُولُ عَنْهُ ; لِظُهُورِ وَجْهِهِ كَمَا تَرَى . 
الْفَرْعُ الثَّانِي : إِذَا لَمْ  يَكُنْ مَعَ  الْمُحْصَرِ هَدْيٌ ، فَهَلْ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَشْتَرِيَ  الْهَدْيَ وَلَا  يَحِلَّ حَتَّى يَهْدِيَ ، أَوْ لَهُ أَنْ يَحِلَّ بِدُونِ  هَدْيٍ ؟ ذَهَبَ جُمْهُورُ الْعُلَمَاءِ إِلَى أَنَّ الْهَدْيَ وَاجِبٌ عَلَيْهِ لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( فَإِنْ أُحْصِرْتُمْ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ   ) فَلَا يَجُوزُ لَهُ التَّحَلُّلُ بِدُونِهِ إِنْ قَدَرَ عَلَيْهِ ، وَوَافَقَ الْجُمْهُورَ أَشْهَبُ  مِنْ أَصْحَابِ مَالِكٍ  ، وَخَالَفَ مَالِكٌ  ، وَابْنُ الْقَاسِمِ  الْجُمْهُورَ   فِي هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ ، فَقَالَا : لَا هَدْيَ عَلَى الْمُحْصَرِ  إِنْ  لَمْ يَكُنْ سَاقَهُ مَعَهُ قَبْلَ الْإِحْصَارِ . 

وَحُجَّةُ الْجُمْهُورِ وَاضِحَةٌ وَهِيَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَإِنْ أُحْصِرْتُمْ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ     ) فَتَعْلِيقُهُ مَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ عَلَى الْإِحْصَارِ   تَعْلِيقُ الْجَزَاءِ عَلَى شَرْطِهِ ، يَدُلُّ عَلَى لُزُومِ الْهَدْيِ   بِالْإِحْصَارِ لِمَنْ أَرَادَ التَّحَلُّلَ بِهِ ، دَلَالَةٌ وَاضِحَةٌ   كَمَا تَرَى ، فَإِنْ عَجَزَ الْمُحْصَرُ عَنِ الْهَدْيِ فَهَلْ يَلْزَمُهُ بَدَلٌ عَنْهُ أَوْ لَا ؟ 

قَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : لَا بَدَلَ إِنْ عَجَزَ عَنْهُ ، وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ لَا بَدَلَ لِهَدْيِ الْمُحْصَرِ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  رَحِمَهُ   اللَّهُ ; فَإِنَّ الْمُحْصَرَ عِنْدَهُ إِذَا لَمْ يَجِدْ هَدْيًا   يَبْقَى مُحْرِمًا حَتَّى يَجِدَ هَدْيًا ، أَوْ يَطُوفَ بِالْبَيْتِ . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ مَنْ قَالَ بِأَنَّهُ لَا بَدَلَ لَهُ : إِنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ   هَدْيًا حَلَّ بِدُونِهِ ، وَإِنْ تَيَسَّرَ لَهُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ هَدْيٌ   أَهْدَاهُ .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (13)
سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ (12)

*وَقَالَ  جَمَاعَةٌ : إِنْ لَمْ يَجِدِ الْهَدْيَ فَلَهُ بَدَلٌ ،  وَاخْتَلَفَ  أَهْلُ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ فِي بَدَلِ الْهَدْيِ ، فَقَالَ  بَعْضُهُمْ : هُوَ  صَوْمُ عَشَرَةِ أَيَّامٍ قِيَاسًا عَلَى مَنْ عَجَزَ  عَمَّا اسْتَيْسَرَ  مِنَ الْهَدْيِ فِي التَّمَتُّعِ ، وَإِلَى هَذَا  ذَهَبَ  الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  ، وَهُوَ إِحْدَى الرِّوَايَاتِ عَنِ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  ، وَأَصَحُّ الرِّوَايَاتِ عِنْدَ الشَّافِعِيَّةِ فِي بَدَلِ هَدْيِ الْمُحْصَرِ أَنَّهُ بِالْإِطْعَامِ ، نَصَّ عَلَيْهِ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  فِي   " كِتَابِ الْأَوْسَطِ " فَتُقَوَّمُ الشَّاةُ وَيَتَصَدَّقُ  بِقِيمَتِهَا  طَعَامًا ، فَإِنْ عَجَزَ صَامَ عَنْ كُلِّ مُدٍّ يَوْمًا ،  وَقِيلَ  إِطْعَامٌ كَإِطْعَامِ فِدْيَةِ الْأَذَى وَهُوَ ثَلَاثَةُ آصُعٍ  لِسِتَّةِ  مَسَاكِينَ ، وَقِيلَ : بَدَلُهُ صَوْمُ ثَلَاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ ،    [ ص: 86 ] وَقِيلَ  : بَدَلُهُ صَوْمٌ  بِالتَّعْدِيلِ ، تُقَوَّمُ الشَّاةُ وَيُعْرَفُ قَدْرُ  مَا تُسَاوِي  قِيمَتُهَا مِنَ الْأَمْدَادِ ، فَيَصُومُ عَنْ كُلِّ يَوْمٍ  مُدًّا ،  وَلَيْسَ عَلَى شَيْءٍ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْأَقْوَالِ دَلِيلٌ وَاضِحٌ  ،  وَأَقْرَبُهَا قِيَاسُهُ عَلَى التَّمَتُّعِ ، وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى   أَعْلَمُ . 
الْفَرْعُ الثَّالِثُ : هَلْ يَلْزَمُ الْمُحْصَرُ إِذَا أَرَادَ التَّحَلُّلَ حَلْقٌ أَوْ تَقْصِيرٌ ، أَوْ لَا يَلْزَمُهُ شَيْءٌ مِنْ ذَلِكَ ؟ 

اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي هَذَا ، فَذَهَبَ الْإِمَامُ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ   رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ ، وَمُحَمَّدٌ إِلَى أَنَّهُ لَا حَلْقَ عَلَيْهِ وَلَا   تَقْصِيرَ ، وَهُوَ إِحْدَى الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ عَنِ  الْإِمَامِ أَحْمَدَ  ، وَهُوَ ظَاهِرُ كَلَامِ الْخِرَقِيِّ ، وَاحْتَجَّ أَهْلُ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ قَالَ : ( فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ   ) وَلَمْ يَذْكُرِ الْحَلْقَ وَلَوْ كَانَ لَازِمًا لَبَيَّنَهُ ، وَاحْتَجَّ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  وَمُحَمَّدٌ  لِعَدَمِ   لُزُومِ الْحَلْقِ ; بِأَنَّ الْحَلْقَ لَمْ يُعْرَفْ كَوْنُهُ نُسُكًا   إِلَّا بَعْدَ أَدَاءِ الْأَفْعَالِ ، وَقَبْلُهُ جِنَايَةٌ ، فَلَا   يُؤْمَرُ بِهِ ، وَلِهَذَا الْعَبْدُ وَالْمَرْأَةُ إِذَا مَنَعَهُمَا   السَّيِّدُ وَالزَّوْجُ لَا يُؤْمَرَانِ بِالْحَلْقِ إِجْمَاعًا . 

وَعَنِ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  فِي حَلْقِ الْمُحْصَرِ رِوَايَتَانِ   مَبْنِيَّتَانِ عَلَى الْخِلَافِ فِي الْحَلْقِ ، هَلْ هُوَ نُسُكٌ أَوْ   إِطْلَاقٌ مِنْ مَحْظُورٍ ؟ وَذَهَبَ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ   مِنْهُمْ مَالِكٌ  وَأَصْحَابُهُ : إِلَى أَنَّ الْمُحْصَرَ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَحْلِقَ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : الَّذِي يَظْهَرُ لَنَا رُجْحَانُهُ بِالدَّلِيلِ : هُوَ مَا ذَهَبَ إِلَيْهِ مَالِكٌ  وَأَصْحَابُهُ مِنْ لُزُومِ الْحَلْقِ ، لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( فَإِنْ أُحْصِرْتُمْ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ وَلَا تَحْلِقُوا رُءُوسَكُمْ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ الْهَدْيُ مَحِلَّهُ   ) . 

وَلِمَا ثَبَتَ فِي الْأَحَادِيثِ الصَّحِيحَةِ عَنْهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، أَنَّهُ حَلَقَ لَمَّا صَدَّهُ الْمُشْرِكُونَ عَامَ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  وَهُوَ   مُحْرِمٌ ، وَأَمَرَ أَصْحَابَهُ أَنْ يَحْلِقُوا ، وَقَالَ : "   اللَّهُمَّ ارْحَمِ الْمُحَلِّقِينَ " قَالُوا : وَالْمُقَصِّرِي  نَ يَا   رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ؟ قَالَ : " اللَّهُمَّ ارْحَمِ الْمُحَلِّقِينَ " قَالُوا   : وَالْمُقَصِّرِي  نَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ؟ قَالَ : " وَالْمُقَصِّرِي  نَ "   . 

فَهَذِهِ أَدِلَّةٌ وَاضِحَةٌ عَلَى عَدَمِ سُقُوطِ الْحَلْقِ عَنِ   الْمُحْصَرِ . وَقِيَاسُ مَنْ قَالَ بِعَدَمِ اللُّزُومِ الْحَلْقَ عَلَى   غَيْرِهِ مِنْ أَفْعَالِ النُّسُكِ الَّتِي صُدَّ عَنْهَا ظَاهِرُ   السُّقُوطِ ; لِأَنَّ الطَّوَافَ بِالْبَيْتِ ، وَالسَّعْيَ بَيْنَ الصَّفَا  وَالْمَرْوَةِ  مَثَلًا   ، كُلُّ ذَلِكَ مُنِعَ مِنْهُ الْمُحْصَرُ وَصُدَّ عَنْهُ ، فَسَقَطَ   عَنْهُ ; لِأَنَّهُ حِيلَ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَهُ ، وَمُنِعَ مِنْهُ . 

وَأَمَّا الْحِلَاقُ فَلَمْ يُحَلْ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَهُ وَهُوَ قَادِرٌ  عَلَى أَنْ يَفْعَلَهُ ; فَلَا وَجْهَ لِسُقُوطِهِ ، وَلَا   [ ص:  87 ] شَكَّ  أَنَّ الَّذِي تَدُلُّ نُصُوصُ الشَّرْعِ عَلَى رُجْحَانِهِ ،  أَنَّ  الْحِلَاقَ نُسُكٌ عَلَى مَنْ أَتَمَّ نُسُكَهُ ، وَعَلَى مَنْ  فَاتَهُ  الْحَجُّ ، وَعَلَى الْمُحْصَرِ بِعَدُوٍّ ، وَعَلَى الْمُحْصَرِ  بِمَرَضٍ .  

وَعَلَى الْقَوْلِ الصَّحِيحِ مِنْ أَنَّ الْحِلَاقَ نُسُكٌ ، فَالْمُحْصَرُ يَتَحَلَّلُ بِثَلَاثَةِ أَشْيَاءَ     : وَهِيَ النِّيَّةُ ، وَذَبْحُ الْهَدْيِ ، وَالْحِلَاقُ . وَعَلَى   الْقَوْلِ بِأَنَّ الْحَلْقَ لَيْسَ بِنُسُكٍ يَتَحَلَّلُ بِالنِّيَّةِ   وَالذَّبْحِ . 
الْفَرْعُ الرَّابِعُ : قَدْ ثَبَتَ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ نَحَرَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَحْلِقَ فِي عُمْرَةِ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  ،   وَفِي حَجَّةِ الْوَدَاعِ ، وَدَلَّ الْقُرْآنُ عَلَى أَنَّ النَّحْرَ   قَبْلَ الْحَلْقِ فِي مَوْضِعَيْنِ : أَحَدُهُمَا : قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَا تَحْلِقُوا رُءُوسَكُمْ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ الْهَدْيُ مَحِلَّهُ   ) . 

وَالثَّانِي : قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى فِي سُورَةِ " الْحَجِّ " : ( لِيَشْهَدُوا   مَنَافِعَ لَهُمْ وَيَذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ فِي أَيَّامٍ مَعْلُومَاتٍ   عَلَى مَا رَزَقَهُمْ مِنْ بَهِيمَةِ الْأَنْعَامِ   ) [ الْآيَةَ : 28 ] . 

فَالْمُرَادُ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( لِيَذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ عَلَى مَا رَزَقَهُمْ     ) الْآيَةَ [ 22 \ 34 ] ذِكْرُ اسْمِهِ تَعَالَى عِنْدَ نَحْرِ  الْبُدْنِ  إِجْمَاعًا ، وَقَدْ قَالَ تَعَالَى بَعْدَهُ عَاطِفًا بِثُمَّ  الَّتِي  هِيَ لِلتَّرْتِيبِ ( ثُمَّ لْيَقْضُوا تَفَثَهُمْ     ) [ 22 \ 29 ] . وَقَضَاءُ التَّفَثِ يَدْخُلُ فِيهِ بِلَا نِزَاعٍ   إِزَالَةُ الشَّعْرِ بِالْحَلْقِ ، فَهُوَ نَصٌّ صَرِيحٌ فِي الْأَمْرِ   بِتَقْدِيمِ النَّحْرِ عَلَى الْحَلَقِ ، وَمِنْ إِطْلَاقِ التَّفَثِ عَلَى   الشَّعْرِ وَنَحْوِهِ ، قَوْلُ  أُمَيَّةَ بْنِ أَبِي الصَّلْتِ    : [ الْبَسِيطِ ] 
حَفُّوا رُؤُوسَهُمُ لَمْ يَحْلِقُوا تَفَثًا وَلَمْ يَسَلُّوا لَهُمْ قَمْلًا وَصِئْبَانًا 

وَرَوَى بَعْضُهُمْ بَيْتَ أُمَيَّةَ الْمَذْكُورِ هَكَذَا : [ الْبَسِيطِ ] 
سَاخِينَ آبَاطِهِمْ لَمْ يَقْذِفُوا تَفَثًا     وَيَنْزِعُوا عَنْهُمْ قَمْلًا وَصِئْبَانًا 


وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ الْآخَرِ : [ الْوَافِرِ ] 
قَضَوْا تَفَثًا وَنَحْبًا ثُمَّ سَارُوا     إِلَى نَجْدٍ وَمَا انْتَظَرُوا عَلِيًّا 


فَهَذِهِ النُّصُوصُ تَدُلُّ دَلَالَةً لَا لَبْسَ فِيهَا عَلَى أَنَّ   الْحَلْقَ بَعْدَ النَّحْرِ ، وَلَكِنْ إِذَا عَكَسَ الْحَاجُّ أَوِ   الْمُعْتَمِرُ ، فَحَلَقَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَنْحَرَ ، فَقَدْ ثَبَتَ عَنِ   النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي حَجَّةِ الْوَدَاعِ   أَنَّ ذَلِكَ لَا حَرَجَ فِيهِ ، وَالتَّعْبِيرُ بِنَفْيِ الْحَرَجِ   يَدُلُّ بِعُمُومِهِ عَلَى سُقُوطِ الْإِثْمِ وَالدَّمِ مَعًا ، وَقِيلَ   فِيمَنْ حَلَقَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَنْحِرَ مُحْصَرًا كَانَ أَوْ غَيْرَهُ   : إِنَّهُ عَلَيْهِ دَمٌ ، فَقَدْ رَوَى  ابْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ  الْأَعْمَشِ  ، عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  ، عَنْ عَلْقَمَةَ  ، قَالَ : عَلَيْهِ دَمٌ . قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ  وَحَدَّثَنِي  سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  مِثْلَهُ . ذَكَرَهُ فِي الْمُحْصَرِ . 

 [ ص: 88 ] قَالَ الشَّوْكَانِيُّ  فِي " نَيْلِ الْأَوْطَارِ " : وَالظَّاهِرُ عَدَمُ وُجُوبِ الدَّمِ ; لِعَدَمِ الدَّلِيلِ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : الظَّاهِرُ : أَنَّ الدَّلِيلَ   عِنْدَ مَنْ قَالَ بِذَلِكَ هُوَ الْأَحَادِيثُ الْوَارِدَةُ بِأَنَّهُ   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، لَمَّا صَدَّهُ الْمُشْرِكُونَ عَامَ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  نَحَرَ قَبْلَ الْحَلْقِ ، وَأَمَرَ أَصْحَابَهُ بِذَلِكَ ، فَمِنْ ذَلِكَ مَا رَوَاهُ أَحْمَدُ   وَالْبُخَارِيُّ  وَأَبُو دَاوُدَ  ، عَنِ الْمِسْوَرِ  وَمَرْوَانَ  فِي حَدِيثِ عُمْرَةِ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  وَالصُّلْحِ   أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لَمَّا فَرَغَ   مِنْ قَضِيَّةِ الْكِتَابِ قَالَ لِأَصْحَابِهِ : " قُومُوا فَانْحَرُوا ، ثُمَّ احْلِقُوا   " . 

 وَلِلْبُخَارِيّ  ِ  عَنِ الْمِسْوَرِ  أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - نَحَرَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَحْلِقَ ، وَأَمَرَ أَصْحَابَهُ بِذَلِكَ ،   ا هـ . فَدَلَّ فِعْلُهُ وَأَمْرُهُ عَلَى أَنَّ ذَلِكَ هُوَ اللَّازِمُ   لِلْمُحْصَرِ ، وَمَنْ قَدَّمَ الْحَلْقَ عَلَى النَّحْرِ فَقَدْ عَكَسَ   مَا أَمَرَ بِهِ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَمَنْ   أَخَلَّ بِنُسُكٍ فَعَلَيْهِ دَمٌ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : الَّذِي تَدُلُّ عَلَيْهِ نُصُوصُ السُّنَّةِ الصَّحِيحَةِ أَنَّ النَّحْرَ مُقَدَّمٌ عَلَى الْحَلْقِ ،   وَلَكِنْ مَنْ حَلَقَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَنْحَرَ فَلَا حَرَجَ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ   إِثْمٍ وَلَا دَمٍ ، فَمِنْ ذَلِكَ مَا أَخْرَجَهُ الشَّيْخَانِ فِي "   صَحِيحَيْهِمَا " ، عَنْ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِ  أَنَّ   النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَجَابَ مَنْ سَأَلَهُ  ،  بِأَنَّهُ ظَنَّ الْحَلْقَ قَبْلَ النَّحْرِ فَنَحَرَ قَبْلَ أَنْ   يَحْلِقَ ، بِأَنْ قَالَ لَهُ : " افْعَلْ وَلَا حَرَجَ "   . 

وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ مَا أَخْرَجَهُ الشَّيْخَانِ فِي " صَحِيحَيْهِمَا " أَيْضًا عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قِيلَ لَهُ فِي الذَّبْحِ ، وَالْحَلْقِ ، وَالرَّمْيِ ، وَالتَّقْدِيمِ وَالتَّأْخِيرِ فَقَالَ : " لَا حَرَجَ "   . 

وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ  لِلْبُخَارِيِّ  ، وَأَبِي دَاوُدَ  ،  وَالنَّسَائِيِّ  ،  وَابْنِ مَاجَهْ  سَأَلَهُ   رَجُلٌ فَقَالَ : حَلَقْتُ قَبْلَ أَنْ أَذْبَحَ ، قَالَ : " اذْبَحْ   وَلَا حَرَجَ " ، وَقَالَ : رَمَيْتُ بَعْدَ مَا أَمْسَيْتُ ، فَقَالَ : "   افْعَلْ وَلَا حَرَجَ "   . 

وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ  لِلْبُخَارِيِّ  ، قَالَ   رَجُلٌ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : زُرْتُ قَبْلَ   أَنْ أَرْمِيَ ، قَالَ : " لَا حَرَجَ " ، قَالَ : حَلَقْتُ قَبْلَ أَنْ   أَذْبَحَ ، قَالَ : " لَا حَرَجَ   " ، وَالْأَحَادِيثُ بِمِثْلِ   هَذَا كَثِيرَةٌ . وَهِيَ تَدُلُّ دَلَالَةً لَا لَبْسَ فِيهَا عَلَى أَنَّ   مَنْ حَلَقَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَنْحَرَ لَا شَيْءَ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ إِثْمٍ وَلَا   فِدْيَةَ ; لِأَنَّ قَوْلَهُ : " لَا حَرَجَ " نَكِرَةٌ فِي سِيَاقِ   النَّفْيِ رُكِّبَتْ مَعَ لَا فَبُنِيَتْ عَلَى الْفَتْحِ ، وَالنَّكِرَةُ   إِذَا كَانَتْ كَذَلِكَ فَهِيَ نَصٌّ صَرِيحٌ فِي الْعُمُومِ ،   فَالْأَحَادِيثُ إِذَنْ نَصٌّ صَرِيحٌ فِي عُمُومِ النَّفْيِ لِجَمِيعِ   أَنْوَاعِ الْحَرَجِ مِنْ إِثْمٍ وَفِدْيَةٍ . وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ   . 

وَلَا يَتَّضِحُ حَمْلُ الْأَحَادِيثِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ عَلَى مَنْ قَدَّمَ   الْحَلْقَ جَاهِلًا أَوْ نَاسِيًا ، وَإِنْ كَانَ سِيَاقُ حَدِيثِ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو  الْمُتَّفَقِ عَلَيْهِ يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ السَّائِلَ جَاهِلٌ ; لِأَنَّ بَعْضَ   [ ص:  89 ] تِلْكَ  الْأَحَادِيثِ الْوَارِدَةِ فِي الصَّحِيحِ لَيْسَ فِيهَا  ذِكْرُ  النِّسْيَانِ وَلَا الْجَهْلِ ، فَيَجِبُ اسْتِصْحَابُ عُمُومِهَا  حَتَّى  يَدُلَّ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى التَّخْصِيصِ بِالنِّسْيَانِ وَالْجَهْلِ .  وَقَدْ  تَقَرَّرَ أَيْضًا فِي عِلْمِ الْأُصُولِ أَنَّ جَوَابَ  الْمَسْئُولِ  لِمَنْ سَأَلَهُ لَا يُعْتَبَرُ فِيهِ مَفْهُومُ  الْمُخَالَفَةِ ; لِأَنَّ  تَخْصِيصَ الْمَنْطُوطِ بِالذِّكْرِ  لِمُطَابَقَةِ الْجَوَابِ لِلسُّؤَالِ ،  فَلَمْ يَتَعَيَّنْ كَوْنُهُ  لِإِخْرَاجِ الْمَفْهُومِ عَنْ حُكْمِ  الْمَنْطُوقِ ، وَقَدْ أَشَارَ لَهُ  فِي " مَرَاقِي السُّعُودِ " فِي  مَبْحَثِ مَوَانِعِ اعْتِبَارِ  مَفْهُومِ الْمُخَالَفَةِ بِقَوْلِهِ  عَاطِفًا عَلَى مَا يَمْنَعُ  اعْتِبَارَهُ : [ الرَّجَزِ ] 
أَوْ جَهْلُ الْحُكْمِ أَوِ النُّطْقِ انْجَلَبْ     لِلسُّؤْلِ أَوْ جَرَى عَلَى الَّذِي غَلَبْ 


كَمَا يَأْتِي بَيَانُهُ فِي الْكَلَامِ عَلَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( الطَّلَاقُ مَرَّتَانِ   ) الْآيَةَ [ 2 \ 229 ] وَبِهِ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ وَصْفَ عَدَمِ الشُّعُورِ الْوَارِدِ فِي السُّؤَالِ لَا مَفْهُومَ لَهُ . 

وَقَالَ الشَّوْكَانِيُّ  فِي  نَيْلِ  الْأَوْطَارِ : وَتَعْلِيقُ سُؤَالِ بَعْضِهِمْ بِعَدَمِ  الشُّعُورِ لَا  يَسْتَلْزِمُ سُؤَالَ غَيْرِهِ بِهِ حَتَّى يُقَالَ :  إِنَّهُ يَخْتَصُّ  الْحُكْمَ بِحَالَةِ عَدَمِ الشُّعُورِ ، وَلَا يَجُوزُ  اطِّرَاحُهَا  بِإِلْحَاقِ الْعَمْدِ بِهَا . 

وَلِهَذَا يُعْلَمُ أَنَّ التَّعْوِيلَ فِي التَّخْصِيصِ عَلَى وَصْفِ   عَدَمِ الشُّعُورِ الْمَذْكُورِ فِي سُؤَالِ بَعْضِ السَّائِلِينَ غَيْرُ   مُفِيدٍ لِلْمَطْلُوبِ ، انْتَهَى مَحَلُّ الْغَرَضِ مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( لَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ تَبْتَغُوا فَضْلًا مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ   ) لَمْ   يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا مَا هَذَا الْفَضْلُ الَّذِي لَا جُنَاحَ فِي   ابْتِغَائِهِ أَثْنَاءَ الْحَجِّ . وَأَشَارَ فِي آيَاتٍ أُخَرَ إِلَى   أَنَّهُ رِبْحُ التِّجَارَةِ كَقَوْلِهِ : ( وَآخَرُونَ يَضْرِبُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ يَبْتَغُونَ مِنْ فَضْلِ اللَّهِ     ) [ 62 \ 10 ] لِأَنَّ الضَّرْبَ فِي الْأَرْضِ عِبَارَةٌ عَنِ  السَّفَرِ  لِلتِّجَارَةِ ، فَمَعْنَى الْآيَةِ يُسَافِرُونَ يَطْلُبُونَ  رِبْحَ  التِّجَارَةِ . وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( فَإِذَا قُضِيَتِ الصَّلَاةُ فَانْتَشِرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَابْتَغُوا مِنْ فَضْلِ اللَّهِ   ) [ 62 \ 9 ] أَيْ : بِالْبَيْعِ وَالتِّجَارَةِ ، بِدَلِيلِ قَوْلِهِ قَبْلَهُ : ( وَذَرُوا الْبَيْعَ     ) [ 92 \ 9 ] أَيْ : فَإِذَا انْقَضَتْ صَلَاةُ الْجُمُعَةِ فَاطْلُبُوا   الرِّبْحَ الَّذِي كَانَ مُحَرَّمًا عَلَيْكُمْ عِنْدَ النِّدَاءِ لَهَا .  

وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا فِي تَرْجَمَةِ هَذَا الْكِتَابِ أَنَّ غَلَبَةَ   إِرَادَةِ الْمَعْنَى الْمُعَيَّنِ فِي الْقُرْآنِ تَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ   الْمُرَادُ ; لِأَنَّ الْحَمْلَ عَلَى الْغَالِبِ أَوْلَى ، وَلَا خِلَافَ   بَيْنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ فِي أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْفَضْلِ الْمَذْكُورِ فِي   الْآيَةِ رِبْحُ التِّجَارَةِ كَمَا ذَكَرْنَا . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى :   ( ثُمَّ أَفِيضُوا مِنْ حَيْثُ أَفَاضَ النَّاسُ )   [ 2 \ 199 ] لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا الْمَكَانَ الْمَأْمُورَ بِالْإِفَاضَةِ مِنْهُ الْمُعَبَّرَ عَنْهُ بِلَفْظَةِ   [ ص: 90 ]   ( حَيْثُ ) الَّتِي هِيَ كَلِمَةٌ تَدُلُّ عَلَى الْمَكَانِ ، كَمَا تَدُلُّ " حِينَ " عَلَى الزَّمَانِ . 

وَلَكِنَّهُ يُبَيِّنُ ذَلِكَ بِقَوْلِهِ :    ( فَإِذَا أَفَضْتُمْ مِنْ عَرَفَاتٍ   )   [ 2 \ 198 ] وَسَبَبُ نُزُولِهَا أَنَّ قُرَيْشًا  كَانُوا يَقِفُونَ يَوْمَ عَرَفَةَ  بِالْمُزْدَلِفَ  ةِ  ، وَيَقُولُونَ : نَحْنُ قُطَّانُ بَيْتِ اللَّهِ ، وَلَا يَنْبَغِي لَنَا أَنْ نَخْرُجَ مِنَ الْحَرَمِ ; لِأَنَّ عَرَفَاتَ  خَارِجٌ عَنِ الْحَرَمِ وَعَامَّةُ النَّاسِ يَقِفُونَ بِعَرَفَاتٍ  ، فَأَمَرَ اللَّهُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَالْمُسْلِمِين  َ ، أَنْ يُفِيضُوا مِنْ حَيْثُ أَفَاضَ النَّاسُ ، وَهُوَ عَرَفَاتٌ  لَا مِنَ الْمُزْدَلِفَةِ  كَفِعْلِ قُرَيْشٍ    . 

وَهَذَا هُوَ مَذْهَبُ جَمَاهِيرِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَحَكَى  ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ  عَلَيْهِ   الْإِجْمَاعَ ، وَعَلَيْهِ فَلَفْظَةُ " ثُمَّ " لِلتَّرْتِيبِ   الذِّكْرِيِّ بِمَعْنَى عَطْفِ جُمْلَةٍ عَلَى جُمْلَةٍ ، وَتَرْتِيبِهَا   عَلَيْهَا فِي مُطْلَقِ الذِّكْرِ ، وَنَظِيرُهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : فَكُّ رَقَبَةٍ أَوْ إِطْعَامٌ فِي يَوْمٍ ذِي مَسْغَبَةٍ يَتِيمًا ذَا مَقْرَبَةٍ أَوْ مِسْكِينًا ذَا مَتْرَبَةٍ ثُمَّ كَانَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْمَرْحَمَةِ   [ 90 \ 13 ، 14 ، 15 ، 16 ، 17 ] . 

وَقَوْلُ الشَّاعِرِ : [ الْخَفِيفِ ] 
إِنَّ مَنْ سَادَ ثُمَّ سَادَ أَبُوهُ ثُمَّ قَدْ سَادَ قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ جَدُّهْ 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : الْمُرَادُ بِقَوْلِهِ ثُمَّ أَفِيضُوا الْآيَةَ ؛ أَيْ : مِنْ مُزْدَلِفَةَ  إِلَى مِنًى  ، وَعَلَيْهِ فَالْمُرَادُ بِالنَّاسِ إِبْرَاهِيمُ    . 

قَالَ  ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ  فِي هَذَا الْقَوْلِ : وَلَوْلَا إِجْمَاعُ الْحُجَّةِ عَلَى خِلَافِهِ لَكَانَ هُوَ الْأَرْجَحَ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى :   ( زُيِّنَ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا وَيَسْخَرُونَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا )     [ 2 \ 212 ] لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا سُخْرِيَةَ هَؤُلَاءِ الْكُفَّارِ  مِنْ  هَؤُلَاءِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ   أَنَّهَا الضَّحِكُ مِنْهُمْ وَالتَّغَامُزُ وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : إِنَّ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا كَانُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يَضْحَكُونَ وَإِذَا مَرُّوا بِهِمْ يَتَغَامَزُونَ   [ 83 \ 34 ، 35 ] . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى :    ( وَالَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا فَوْقَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ) لَمْ   يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا فَوْقِيَّةَ هَؤُلَاءِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى هَؤُلَاءِ   الْكَفَرَةِ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ ذَلِكَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ كَقَوْلِهِ   : فَالْيَوْمَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ يَضْحَكُونَ عَلَى الْأَرَائِكِ يَنْظُرُونَ   [ 83 \ 34 ، 35 ] . 

وَقَوْلِهِ : أَهَؤُلَاءِ  الَّذِينَ أَقْسَمْتُمْ لَا  يَنَالُهُمُ اللَّهُ بِرَحْمَةٍ ادْخُلُوا  الْجَنَّةَ لَا خَوْفٌ  عَلَيْكُمْ وَلَا أَنْتُمْ تَحْزَنُونَ   [ 7 \ 49 ] . 
[ ص: 91 ] قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى :   ( وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ ) لَمْ يَصِفْ هَذَا الْخَيْرَ هُنَا بِالْكَثْرَةِ وَقَدْ وَصَفَهُ بِهَا فِي قَوْلِهِ : فَإِنْ كَرِهْتُمُوهُنّ  َ فَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَيَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا   [ 4 \ 19 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى :   ( وَلَا يَزَالُونَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ حَتَّى يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَنْ دِينِكُمْ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعُوا )     [ 2 \ 217 ] ، لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا هَلِ اسْتَطَاعُوا ذَلِكَ أَوْ لَا ؟   وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ أَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِيعُوا ،   وَأَنَّهُمْ حَصَلَ لَهُمُ الْيَأْسُ مِنْ رَدِّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَنْ   دِينِهِمْ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : الْيَوْمَ يَئِسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ دِينِكُمْ الْآيَةَ   [ 5 \ 3 ] . وَبَيَّنَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ أَنَّهُ مُظْهِرٌ دِينَ   الْإِسْلَامِ عَلَى كُلِّ دِينٍ كَقَوْلِهِ فِي " بَرَاءَةٌ " وَ "   الصَّفِّ " ، وَ " الْفَتْحِ " هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى وَدِينِ الْحَقِّ لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّينِ كُلِّهِ   [ 9 \ 33 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى :   ( قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ ) لَمْ   يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا مَا هَذَا الْإِثْمُ الْكَبِيرُ ؟ وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ   فِي آيَةٍ أُخْرَى أَنَّهُ إِيقَاعُ الْعَدَاوَةِ وَالْبَغْضَاءِ   بَيْنَهُمْ ، وَالصَّدُّ عَنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلَاةِ ، وَهِيَ   قَوْلُهُ : إِنَّمَا  يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ  يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ  وَالْبَغْضَاءَ فِي الْخَمْرِ  وَالْمَيْسِرِ وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَنْ ذِكْرِ  اللَّهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلَاةِ  فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنْتَهُونَ   [ 5 \ 91 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى :   ( وَلَا تَنْكِحُوا الْمُشْرِكَاتِ ) الْآيَةَ ، ظَاهِرُ عُمُومِهِ شُمُولُ الْكِتَابِيَّات  ِ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ فِي آيَةٍ أُخْرَى أَنَّ الْكِتَابِيَّات  ِ لَسْنَ دَاخِلَاتٍ فِي هَذَا التَّحْرِيمِ ، وَهِيَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ   [ 5 \ 5 ] فَإِنْ قِيلَ : الْكِتَابِيَّات  ُ لَا يَدْخُلْنَ فِي اسْمِ الْمُشْرِكَاتِ بِدَلِيلِ قَوْلِهِ : لَمْ يَكُنِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ   [ 98 \ 6 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ   [ 98 \ 1 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : مَا يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَلَا الْمُشْرِكِينَ   [ 2 \ 105 ] ، وَالْعَطْفُ يَقْتَضِي الْمُغَايَرَةَ ، فَالْجَوَابُ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ دَاخِلُونَ فِي اسْمِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ كَمَا صَرَّحَ بِهِ تَعَالَى فِي قَوْلِهِ : وَقَالَتِ   الْيَهُودُ عُزَيْرٌ ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَقَالَتِ النَّصَارَى الْمَسِيحُ   ابْنُ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُمْ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ يُضَاهِئُونَ قَوْلَ   الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ قَاتَلَهُمُ اللَّهُ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ اتَّخَذُوا   أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ   وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُوا إِلَهًا   وَاحِدًا لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ   [ 9 \ 30 ، 31 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى :   ( فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ فَأْتُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ ) لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا هَذَا الْمَكَانَ   [ ص:  92 ] الْمَأْمُورَ  بِالْإِتْيَانِ مِنْهُ ، الْمُعَبَّرُ عَنْهُ  بِلَفْظَةِ " حَيْثُ "  وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِهِ  الْإِتْيَانُ فِي الْقُبُلِ فِي  آيَتَيْنِ : 

إِحْدَاهُمَا : هِيَ قَوْلُهُ هُنَا : فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ     [ 2 \ 223 ] ; لِأَنَّ قَوْلَهُ : ( فَأْتُوا ) أَمْرٌ بِالْإِتْيَانِ   بِمَعْنَى الْجِمَاعِ ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ( حَرْثَكُمْ ) ، يُبَيِّنُ أَنَّ   الْإِتْيَانَ الْمَأْمُورَ بِهِ إِنَّمَا هُوَ فِي مَحَلِّ الْحَرْثِ   يَعْنِي بَذْرَ الْوَلَدِ بِالنُّطْفَةِ ، وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْقُبُلُ دُونَ   الدُّبُرِ كَمَا لَا يَخْفَى ; لِأَنَّ الدُّبُرَ لَيْسَ مَحَلُّ بَذْرٍ   لِلْأَوْلَادِ ، كَمَا هُوَ ضَرُورِيٌّ . 

الثَّانِيَةُ : قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : فَالْآنَ بَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَابْتَغُوا مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ   [ 2 \ 187 ] لِأَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِمَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الْوَلَدُ ، عَلَى قَوْلِ الْجُمْهُورِ وَهُوَ اخْتِيَارُ  ابْنِ جَرِيرٍ  ، وَقَدْ نَقَلَهُ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  وَمُجَاهِدٍ  وَالْحَكَمِ  وَعِكْرِمَةَ   وَالْحَسَنِ الْبَصْرِيِّ  وَالسُّدِّيِّ  ، وَالرَّبِيعِ   وَالضَّحَّاكِ بْنِ مُزَاحِمٍ  ،   وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ ابْتِغَاءَ الْوَلَدِ إِنَّمَا هُوَ بِالْجِمَاعِ فِي   الْقُبُلِ . فَالْقُبُلُ إِذَنْ هُوَ الْمَأْمُورُ بِالْمُبَاشَرَة  ِ فِيهِ   بِمَعْنَى الْجِمَاعِ ، فَيَكُونُ مَعْنَى الْآيَةِ فَالْآنَ  بَاشِرُوهُنَّ  وَلْتَكُنْ تِلْكَ الْمُبَاشَرَةُ فِي مَحَلِّ ابْتِغَاءِ  الْوَلَدِ ،  الَّذِي هُوَ الْقُبُلُ دُونَ غَيْرِهِ ، بِدَلِيلِ قَوْلِهِ :  وَابْتَغُوا مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ   [ 2 \ 187 ] ، يَعْنِي الْوَلَدَ . 

وَيَتَّضِحُ لَكَ مِنْ هَذَا أَنَّ مَعْنَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ     [ 2 \ 223 ] يَعْنِي أَنْ يَكُونَ الْإِتْيَانُ فِي مَحَلِّ الْحَرْثِ   عَلَى أَيِّ حَالَةٍ شَاءَ الرَّجُلُ ، سَوَاءٌ كَانَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ   مُسْتَلْقِيَةً ، أَوْ بَارِكَةً ، أَوْ عَلَى جَنْبٍ ، أَوْ غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ   ، وَيُؤَيِّدُ هَذَا مَا رَوَاهُ الشَّيْخَانِ وَأَبُو دَاوُدَ   وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ  ُ  ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - قَالَ : كَانَتِ الْيَهُودُ  تَقُولُ : إِذَا جَامَعَهَا مِنْ وَرَائِهَا جَاءَ الْوَلَدُ أَحْوَلَ ، فَنَزَلَتْ نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ   . 

فَظَهَرَ مِنْ هَذَا أَنَّ جَابِرًا     -  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - يَرَى أَنَّ مَعْنَى الْآيَةِ : فَأْتُوهُنَّ  فِي  الْقُبُلِ عَلَى أَيَّةِ حَالَةٍ شِئْتُمْ ، وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ   وَرَائِهَا . 

وَالْمُقَرَّرُ فِي عُلُومِ الْحَدِيثِ أَنَّ تَفْسِيرَ الصَّحَابِيِّ الَّذِي لَهُ تَعَلُّقٌ بِسَبَبِ النُّزُولِ لَهُ حُكْمُ الرَّفْعِ كَمَا عَقَدَهُ صَاحِبُ " طَلْعَةِ الْأَنْوَارِ " ، بِقَوْلِهِ : [ الرَّجَزِ ] 
تَفْسِيرُ صَاحِبٍ لَهُ تَعَلُّقٌ بِالسَّبَبِ الرَّفْعُ لَهُ مُحَقِّقٌ 


وَقَدْ قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  فِي تَفْسِيرِ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ مَا نَصُّهُ : وَمَا اسْتَدَلَّ بِهِ الْمُخَالِفُ مِنْ أَنَّ قَوْلَهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ : أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ شَامِلٌ   لِلْمَسَالِكِ بِحُكْمِ عُمُومِهَا ، فَلَا حُجَّةَ فِيهَا ; إِذْ هِيَ   مُخَصَّصَةٌ بِمَا ذَكَرْنَاهُ ، وَبِأَحَادِيثَ صَحِيحَةٍ حِسَانٍ   [ ص:  93 ] شَهِيرَةٍ  ، رَوَاهَا عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  اثْنَا عَشَرَ صَحَابِيًّا ، بِمُتُونٍ مُخْتَلِفَةٍ  ، كُلُّهَا  مُتَوَارِدَةٌ عَلَى تَحْرِيمِ إِتْيَانِ النِّسَاءِ فِي الْأَدْبَارِ ، ذَكَرَهَا  أَحْمَدُ بْنُ حَنْبَلٍ  فِي " مُسْنَدِهِ " وَأَبُو دَاوُدَ   وَالنَّسَائِيُّ   وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ  ُ  وَغَيْرُهُمْ . 

وَقَدْ جَمَعَهَا  أَبُو الْفَرَجِ الْجَوْزِيُّ  بِطُرُقِهَا فِي جُزْءٍ سَمَّاهُ " تَحْرِيمُ الْمَحَلِّ الْمَكْرُوهِ " . 

وَلِشَيْخِنَا أَبِي الْعَبَّاسِ  أَيْضًا   فِي ذَلِكَ جُزْءٌ سَمَّاهُ " إِظْهَارُ إِدْبَارِ مَنْ أَجَازَ الْوَطْءَ   فِي الْأَدْبَارِ " قُلْتُ : وَهَذَا هُوَ الْحَقُّ الْمُتَّبَعُ ،   وَالصَّحِيحُ فِي الْمَسْأَلَةِ . 

وَلَا يَنْبَغِي لِمُؤْمِنٍ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ أَنْ يَعْرُجَ   فِي هَذِهِ النَّازِلَةِ عَلَى زَلَّةِ عَالِمٍ بَعْدَ أَنْ تَصِحَّ  عَنْهُ  ، وَقَدْ حَذَّرْنَا مِنْ زَلَّةِ الْعَالِمِ . وَقَدْ رُوِيَ عَنِ   ابْنِ عُمَرَ  خِلَافُ هَذَا ، وَتَكْفِيرُ مَنْ فَعَلَهُ وَهَذَا هُوَ اللَّائِقُ بِهِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، وَكَذَلِكَ كَذَّبَ نَافِعٌ  مَنْ أَخْبَرَ عَنْهُ بِذَلِكَ ، كَمَا ذَكَرَ  النَّسَائِيُّ  ، وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ . 

وَأَنْكَرَ ذَلِكَ مَالِكٌ  وَاسْتَعْظَمَهُ ، وَكَذَّبَ مَنْ نَسَبَ ذَلِكَ إِلَيْهِ ، وَرَوَى الدَّارِمِيُّ  فِي " مُسْنَدِهِ " عَنْ  سَعِيدِ بْنِ يَسَارٍ أَبِي الْحُبَابِ  ، قَالَ : قُلْتُ  لِابْنِ عُمَرَ      : مَا تَقُولُ فِي الْجَوَارِي حِينَ أُحَمِّضُ لَهُنَّ ؟ قَالَ : وَمَا   التَّحْمِيضُ ؟ فَذَكَرْتُ لَهُ الدُّبُرَ . فَقَالَ : هَلْ يَفْعَلُ   ذَلِكَ أَحَدٌ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ؟ وَأَسْنَدَ عَنْ  خُزَيْمَةَ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ    : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَقُولُ : " أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَسْتَحِي مِنَ الْحَقِّ ، لَا تَأْتُوا النِّسَاءَ فِي أَعْجَازِهِنَّ   " وَمِثْلَهُ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ طَلْقٍ  ، وَأَسْنَدَ عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَنْ أَتَى امْرَأَةً فِي دُبُرِهَا لَمْ يَنْظُرِ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ   " . 

وَرُوِيَ  أَبُو دَاوُدَ الطَّيَالِسِيُّ  فِي مُسْنَدِهِ عَنْ قَتَادَةَ  ، عَنْ  عَمْرِو بْنِ شُعَيْبٍ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو  ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ : " تِلْكَ اللُّوطِيَّةُ الصُّغْرَى   " يَعْنِي إِتْيَانَ الْمَرْأَةِ فِي دُبُرِهَا . وَرُوِيَ عَنْ  طَاوُسٍ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ : كَانَ بِدْءُ عَمَلِ قَوْمِ لُوطٍ   إِتْيَانَ النِّسَاءِ فِي أَدْبَارِهِنَّ ، قَالَ ابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ    : وَإِذَا ثَبَتَ الشَّيْءُ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - اسْتَغْنَى بِهِ عَمَّا سِوَاهُ ، مِنَ الْقُرْطُبِيِّ  بِلَفْظِهِ . وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  أَيْضًا مَا نَصُّهُ : وَقَالَ مَالِكٌ  لِابْنِ وَهْبٍ  ، وَعَلِيِّ بْنِ زِيَادٍ  ، لَمَّا أَخْبَرَاهُ أَنَّ نَاسًا بِمِصْرَ  يَتَحَدَّثُونَ   عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ يُجِيزُ ذَلِكَ ، فَنَفَرَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَبَادَرَ إِلَى   تَكْذِيبِ النَّاقِلِ ، فَقَالَ : كَذَبُوا عَلَيَّ ، كَذَبُوا عَلَيَّ ،   كَذَبُوا عَلَيَّ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : أَلَسْتُمْ قَوْمًا عَرَبًا ؟ أَلَمْ   يَقُلِ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ ، وَهَلْ يَكُونُ الْحَرْثُ إِلَّا فِي مَوْضِعِ الْمَنْبَتِ ؟ مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ أَيْضًا . 

 [ ص: 94 ] وَمِمَّا يُؤَيِّدُ أَنَّهُ لَا يَجُوزُ إِتْيَانُ النِّسَاءِ فِي أَدْبَارِهِنَّ ، أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى حَرَّمَ الْفَرْجَ فِي الْحَيْضِ   ; لِأَجْلِ الْقَذَرِ الْعَارِضِ لَهُ ، مُبَيِّنًا أَنَّ ذَلِكَ الْقَذَرَ هُوَ عِلَّةُ الْمَنْعِ بِقَوْلِهِ : قُلْ هُوَ أَذًى فَاعْتَزِلُوا النِّسَاءَ فِي الْمَحِيضِ     [ 2 \ 222 ] فَمِنْ بَابِ أَوْلَى تَحْرِيمُ الدُّبُرِ لِلْقَذَرِ   وَالنَّجَاسَةِ اللَّازِمَةِ ، وَلَا يَنْتَقِضُ ذَلِكَ بِجَوَازِ وَطْءِ الْمُسْتَحَاضَة  ِ     ; لِأَنَّ دَمَ الِاسْتِحَاضَةِ لَيْسَ فِي الِاسْتِقْذَارِ كَدَمِ   الْحَيْضِ ، وَلَا كَنَجَاسَةِ الدُّبُرِ ; لِأَنَّهُ دَمُ انْفِجَارِ   الْعِرْقِ فَهُوَ كَدَمِ الْجُرْحِ ، وَمِمَّا يُؤَيِّدُ مَنْعَ الْوَطْءِ   فِي الدُّبُرِ إِطْبَاقُ الْعُلَمَاءِ عَلَى أَنَّ الرَّتْقَاءَ الَّتِي لَا يُوصَلُ إِلَى وَطْئِهَا مَعِيبَةٌ تُرَدُّ بِذَلِكَ الْعَيْبِ . 

قَالَ  ابْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ    : لَمْ يَخْتَلِفِ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي ذَلِكَ ، إِلَّا شَيْئًا جَاءَ عَنْ  عُمَرَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ  مِنْ وَجْهٍ لَيْسَ بِالْقَوِيِّ أَنَّ الرَّتْقَاءَ لَا تُرَدُّ بِالرَّتْقِ . وَالْفُقَهَاءُ كُلُّهُمْ عَلَى خِلَافِ ذَلِكَ . 

قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ    :  وَفِي  إِجْمَاعِهِمْ هَذَا دَلِيلٌ عَلَى أَنَّ الدُّبُرَ لَيْسَ  بِمَوْضِعِ  وَطْءٍ وَلَوْ كَانَ مَوْضِعًا لِلْوَطْءِ مَا رُدَّتْ مَنْ لَا  يُوصَلُ  إِلَى وَطْئِهَا فِي الْفَرْجِ ، فَإِنْ قِيلَ : قَدْ يَكُونُ  رَدُّ  الرَّتْقَاءِ لِعِلَّةِ عَدَمِ النَّسْلِ فَلَا يُنَافِي أَنَّهَا  تُوطَأُ  فِي الدُّبُرِ ، فَالْجَوَابُ أَنَّ الْعُقْمَ لَا يُرَدُّ بِهِ ،  وَلَوْ  كَانَتْ عِلَّةُ رَدِّ الرَّتْقَاءِ عَدَمَ النَّسْلِ لَكَانَ  الْعُقْمُ  مُوجِبًا لِلرَّدِّ . 

وَقَدْ حَكَى الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  الْإِجْمَاعَ عَلَى أَنَّ الْعُقْمَ لَا يُرَدُّ بِهِ ، فِي تَفْسِيرِ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ فَإِذَا   تَحَقَّقَتْ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْأَدِلَّةِ أَنَّ وَطْءَ الْمَرْأَةِ فِي   دُبُرِهَا حَرَامٌ فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ مَنْ رُوِيَ عَنْهُ جَوَازُ ذَلِكَ كَابْنِ عُمَرَ  ، وَأَبِي سَعِيدٍ  وَجَمَاعَاتٍ   مِنَ الْمُتَقَدِّمِي  نَ وَالْمُتَأَخِّر  ِينَ ، يَجِبُ حَمْلُهُ عَلَى   أَنَّ مَرَادَهُمْ بِالْإِتْيَانِ فِي الدُّبُرِ إِتْيَانُهَا فِي   الْفَرْجِ مِنْ جِهَةِ الدُّبُرِ ، كَمَا يُبَيِّنُهُ حَدِيثُ جَابِرٍ  ، وَالْجَمْعُ وَاجِبٌ إِذَا أَمْكَنَ . قَالَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  فِي تَفْسِيرِ قَوْلِهِ : فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ مَا نَصُّهُ : قَالَ أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الدَّارِمِيُّ  فِي " مُسْنَدِهِ " : حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ صَالِحٍ  ، حَدَّثَنَا اللَّيْثُ  ، عَنِ  الْحَارِثِ بْنِ يَعْقُوبَ  ، عَنْ  سَعِيدِ بْنِ يَسَارٍ أَبِي الْحُبَابِ  ، قَالَ : قُلْتُ  لِابْنِ عُمَرَ      : مَا تَقُولُ فِي الْجَوَارِي أَيُحَمَّضُ لَهُنَّ ؟ قَالَ : وَمَا   التَّحْمِيضُ ؟ فَذَكَرَ الدُّبُرَ ، فَقَالَ : وَهَلْ يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ   أَحَدٌ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ؟ وَكَذَا رَوَاهُ ابْنُ وَهْبٌ  ، وَقُتَيْبَةُ  ، عَنِ اللَّيْثِ    . 

وَهَذَا إِسْنَادٌ صَحِيحٌ وَنَصٌّ صَرِيحٌ مِنْهُ بِتَحْرِيمِ ذَلِكَ ،   فَكُلُّ مَا وَرَدَ عَنْهُ مِمَّا يُحْتَمَلُ ، وَيُحْتَمَلُ فَهُوَ   مَرْدُودٌ إِلَى هَذَا الْمُحْكَمِ مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ ، وَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ   أَنَّ قَوْلَهُ : أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ ،   [ ص: 95 ] لَا دَلِيلَ فِيهِ لِلْوَطْءِ فِي الدُّبُرِ ; لِأَنَّهُ مُرَتَّبٌ بِالْفَاءِ التَّعْقِيبِيَّ  ةِ ، عَلَى قَوْلِهِ : نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ وَمَعْلُومٌ   أَنَّ الدُّبُرَ لَيْسَ مَحَلَّ حَرْثٍ ، وَلَا يَنْتَقِضُ هَذَا   بِجَوَازِ الْجِمَاعِ فِي عُكَنِ الْبَطْنِ ، وَفِي الْفَخِذَيْنِ ،   وَالسَّاقَيْنِ ، وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ مَعَ أَنَّ الْكُلَّ لَيْسَ مَحَلَّ   حَرْثٍ ; لِأَنَّ ذَلِكَ يُسَمَّى اسْتِمْنَاءً لَا جِمَاعًا .   وَالْكَلَامُ فِي الْجِمَاعِ ; لِأَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْإِتْيَانِ فِي   قَوْلِهِ : فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ الْجِمَاعُ  ،  وَالْفَارِقُ مَوْجُودٌ ; لِأَنَّ عُكَنَ الْبَطْنِ وَنَحْوَهَا لَا   قَذَرَ فِيهَا ، وَالدُّبُرُ فِيهِ الْقَذَرُ الدَّائِمُ ، وَالنَّجَسُ   الْمُلَازِمُ . 

وَقَدْ عَرَفْنَا مِنْ قَوْلِهِ : قُلْ هُوَ أَذًى فَاعْتَزِلُوا النِّسَاءَ   [ 2 \ 222 ] أَنَّ الْوَطْءَ فِي مَحَلِّ الْأَذَى لَا يَجُوزُ . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : مَعْنَى قَوْلِهِ : مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ ،   أَيْ : مِنَ الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى   بِتَجَنُّبِهِ ; لِعَارِضِ الْأَذَى وَهُوَ الْفَرْجُ وَلَا تَعْدُوهُ   إِلَى غَيْرِهِ ، وَيُرْوَى هَذَا الْقَوْلُ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  وَمُجَاهِدٍ  ، وَقَتَادَةَ  ، وَالرَّبِيعِ  وَغَيْرِهِمْ ، وَعَلَيْهِ فَقَوْلُهُ : مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ يُبَيِّنُهُ : قُلْ هُوَ أَذًى فَاعْتَزِلُوا النِّسَاءَ الْآيَةَ   ; لِأَنَّ مِنَ الْمَعْلُومِ أَنَّ مَحَلَّ الْأَذَى الَّذِي هُوَ   الْحَيْضُ إِنَّمَا هُوَ الْقُبُلُ ، وَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ رَاجِعٌ فِي   الْمَعْنَى إِلَى مَا ذَكَرْنَا ، وَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ مَبْنِيٌّ عَلَى أَنَّ   النَّهْيَ عَنِ الشَّيْءِ أَمْرٌ بِضِدِّهِ ; لِأَنَّ مَا نَهَى اللَّهُ   عَنْهُ فَقَدْ أَمَرَ بِضِدِّهِ ، وَلِذَا تَصِحُّ الْإِحَالَةُ فِي   قَوْلِهِ : أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ عَلَى النَّهْيِ فِي قَوْلِهِ : وَلَا تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّى يَطْهُرْنَ وَالْخِلَافُ   فِي النَّهْيِ عَنِ الشَّيْءِ هُوَ أَمْرٌ بِضِدِّهِ مَعْرُوفٌ فِي   الْأُصُولِ ، وَقَدْ أَشَارَ لَهُ فِي " مَرَاقِي السُّعُودِ " بِقَوْلِهِ :   [ الرَّجَزِ ] 
وَالنَّهْيُ فِيهِ غَابِرُ الْخِلَافِ     أَوْ أَنَّهُ أَمْرٌ بِالِائْتِلَافِ 



وَقِيلَ لَا قَطْعًا كَمَا فِي الْمُخْتَصَرْ     وَهُوَ لَدَى السُّبْكِيِّ  رَأْيٌ مَا انْتَصَرَ 


وَمُرَادُهُ بِغَابِرِ الْخِلَافِ : هُوَ مَا ذُكِرَ قَبْلَ هَذَا مِنَ   الْخِلَافِ فِي الْأَمْرِ بِالشَّيْءِ ، هَلْ هُوَ عَيْنُ النَّهْيِ عَنْ   ضِدِّهِ ، أَوْ مُسْتَلْزِمٌ لَهُ أَوْ لَيْسَ عَيْنَهُ وَلَا   مُسْتَلْزِمًا لَهُ ؟ يَعْنِي أَنَّ ذَلِكَ الْخِلَافَ أَيْضًا فِي   النَّهْيِ عَنِ الشَّيْءِ هَلْ هُوَ عَيْنُ الْأَمْرِ بِضِدِّهِ ؟ أَوْ   ضِدٌّ مِنْ أَضْدَادِهِ إِنْ تَعَدَّدَتْ ؟ أَوْ مُسْتَلْزِمٌ لِذَلِكَ ؟   أَوْ لَيْسَ عَيْنَهُ وَلَا مُسْتَلْزِمًا لَهُ ؟ وَزَادَ فِي النَّهْيِ   قَوْلَيْنِ : أَحَدُهُمَا : أَنَّهُ أَمَرَ بِالضِّدِّ اتِّفَاقًا . 

وَالثَّانِي : أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ أَمْرًا بِهِ قَطْعًا ، وَعَزَا الْأَخِيرَ لِابْنِ الْحَاجِبِ  فِي " مُخْتَصَرِهِ " ، وَأَشَارَ إِلَى أَنَّ السُّبْكِيَّ  فِي " جَمْعِ الْجَوَامِعِ " ذَكَرَ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَرَ ذَلِكَ الْقَوْلَ لِغَيْرِ  ابْنِ الْحَاجِبِ    . 

 [ ص: 96 ] وَقَالَ  الزَّجَّاجُ    : مَعْنَى مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ أَيْ   : مِنَ الْجِهَاتِ الَّتِي يَحِلُّ فِيهَا أَنْ تُقْرَبَ الْمَرْأَةُ ،   وَلَا تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحِلُّ ، كَمَا إِذَا كُنَّ   صَائِمَاتٍ ، أَوْ مُحْرِمَاتٍ ، أَوْ مُعْتَكِفَاتٍ . 

وَقَالَ أَبُو رَزِينٍ  وَعِكْرِمَةُ  وَالضَّحَّاكُ  وَغَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ : مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ يَعْنِي طَاهِرَاتٍ غَيْرِ حُيَّضٍ ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (14)
سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ (13)

*قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى :   ( وَلَكِنْ يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ ) 

لَمْ  يُصَرِّحْ هُنَا بِالْمُرَادِ بِمَا كَسَبَتْهُ قُلُوبُهُمْ ،  وَلَمْ  يَذْكُرْ هُنَا مَا يَتَرَتَّبُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ إِذَا حَنِثَ ،  وَلَكِنَّهُ  بَيَّنَ فِي سُورَةِ " الْمَائِدَةِ " أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِمَا  كَسَبَتِ  الْقُلُوبُ ، هُوَ عَقْدُ الْيَمِينِ بِالنِّيَّةِ وَالْقَصْدِ ،   وَبَيَّنَ أَنَّ اللَّازِمَ فِي ذَلِكَ إِذَا حَنِثَ كَفَّارَةٌ ، هِيَ :   إِطْعَامُ عَشَرَةِ مَسَاكِينَ أَوْ كِسْوَتُهُمْ أَوْ تَحْرِيرُ  رَقَبَةٍ ،  وَمَنْ عَجَزَ عَنْ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الثَّلَاثَةِ فَصَوْمُ  ثَلَاثَةِ  أَيَّامٍ ، وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : وَلَكِنْ   يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا عَقَّدْتُمُ الْأَيْمَانَ فَكَفَّارَتُهُ إِطْعَامُ   عَشَرَةِ مَسَاكِينَ مِنْ أَوْسَطِ مَا تُطْعِمُونَ أَهْلِيكُمْ أَوْ   كِسْوَتُهُمْ أَوْ تَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ   ثَلَاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ ذَلِكَ كَفَّارَةُ أَيْمَانِكُمْ إِذَا حَلَفْتُمْ الْآيَةَ [ 5 \ 89 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى :   ( وَالْمُطَلَّقَا  تُ يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ ثَلَاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ ) ظَاهِرُ   هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ شُمُولُهَا لِجَمِيعِ الْمُطَلَّقَاتِ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ   بَيَّنَ فِي آيَاتٍ أُخَرَ خُرُوجَ بَعْضِ الْمُطَلَّقَاتِ مِنْ هَذَا   الْعُمُومِ ، كَالْحَوَامِلِ الْمَنْصُوصِ عَلَى أَنَّ عِدَّتَهُنَّ وَضْعُ الْحَمْلِ ، فِي قَوْلِهِ : وَأُولَاتُ الْأَحْمَالِ أَجَلُهُنَّ أَنْ يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ   [ 65 \ 4 ] وَكَالْمُطَلَّق  َاتِ قَبْلَ الدُّخُولِ الْمَنْصُوصِ عَلَى أَنَّهُنَّ لَا عِدَّةَ عَلَيْهِنَّ أَصْلًا ، بِقَوْلِهِ : يَاأَيُّهَا   الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا نَكَحْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ ثُمَّ   طَلَّقْتُمُوهُن  َّ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ فَمَا لَكُمْ   عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنْ عِدَّةٍ تَعْتَدُّونَهَا فَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ وَسَرِّحُوهُنَّ   سَرَاحًا جَمِيلًا   [ 33 \ 49 ] . 

أَمَّا اللَّوَاتِي لَا يَحِضْنَ ، لِكِبَرٍ أَوْ صِغَرٍ فَقَدْ بَيَّنَ أَنَّ عِدَّتَهُنَّ ثَلَاثَةُ أَشْهُرٍ فِي قَوْلِهِ : وَاللَّائِي   يَئِسْنَ مِنَ الْمَحِيضِ مِنْ نِسَائِكُمْ إِنِ ارْتَبْتُمْ   فَعِدَّتُهُنَّ ثَلَاثَةُ أَشْهُرٍ وَاللَّائِي لَمْ يَحِضْنَ   [ 65 \ 4 ] . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ثَلَاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ فِيهِ إِجْمَالٌ ; لِأَنَّ الْقُرْءَ يُطْلَقُ لُغَةً عَلَى الْحَيْضِ ، وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " دَعِي الصَّلَاةَ أَيَّامَ أَقْرَائِكِ   " . وَيُطْلَقُ الْقُرْءُ لُغَةً أَيْضًا عَلَى الطُّهْرِ وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ الْأَعْشَى    : [ الطَّوِيلِ ] 
أَفِي كُلِّ يَوْمٍ أَنْتَ جَاشِمُ غَزْوَةٍ تَشُدُّ لِأَقْصَاهَا عَزِيمَ عَزَائِكَا 

 [ ص: 97 ] 
مُوَرِّثَةٍ مَالًا وَفِي الْحَيِّ رِفْعَةً     لِمَا ضَاعَ فِيهَا مِنْ قُرُوءِ نِسَائِكَا 


وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ الْقَرْءَ الَّذِي يَضِيعُ عَلَى الْغَازِي مِنْ   نِسَائِهِ هُوَ الطُّهْرُ دُونَ الْحَيْضِ ، وَقَدِ اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ   فِي الْمُرَادِ بِالْقُرُوءِ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ ، هَلْ   هُوَ الْأَطْهَارُ أَوِ الْحَيْضَاتُ ؟ 

وَسَبَبُ الْخِلَافِ اشْتِرَاكُ الْقَرْءِ بَيْنَ الطُّهْرِ وَالْحَيْضِ   كَمَا ذَكَرْنَا ، وَمِمَّنْ ذَهَبَ إِلَى أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْقَرْءِ   فِي الْآيَةِ الطُّهْرُ مَالِكٌ  ،  وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  ،  وَأُمُّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَائِشَةُ  ،  وَزَيْدُ بْنُ ثَابِتٍ  ،  وَعَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عُمَرَ  ، وَالْفُقَهَاءُ السَّبْعَةُ ،  وَأَبَانُ بْنُ عُثْمَانَ  ،  وَالزُّهْرِيُّ  ، وَعَامَّةُ فُقَهَاءِ الْمَدِينَةِ  وَهُوَ رِوَايَةٌ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ  ، وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ : بِأَنَّ الْقُرُوءَ الْحَيْضَاتُ الْخُلَفَاءُ الرَّاشِدُونَ الْأَرْبَعَةُ ،  وَابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ  ، وَأَبُو مُوسَى  ،  وَعُبَادَةُ بْنُ الصَّامِتِ  ، وَأَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ  ،  وَابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  ،  وَمُعَاذُ بْنُ جَبَلٍ  ، وَجَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ التَّابِعَيْنِ وَغَيْرُهُمْ ، وَهُوَ الرِّوَايَةُ الصَّحِيحَةُ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ    . 

وَاحْتَجَّ كُلٌّ مِنَ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ بِكِتَابٍ وَسُنَّةٍ ، وَقَدْ   ذَكَرْنَا فِي تَرْجَمَةِ هَذَا الْكِتَابِ أَنَّنَا فِي مِثْلِ ذَلِكَ   نُرَجِّحُ مَا يَظْهَرُ لَنَا أَنَّ دَلِيلَهُ أَرْجَحُ أَمَّا الَّذِينَ   قَالُوا الْقُرُوءُ الْحَيْضَاتُ ، فَاحْتَجُّوا بِأَدِلَّةٍ كَثِيرَةٍ   مِنْهَا قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَاللَّائِي  يَئِسْنَ  مِنَ الْمَحِيضِ مِنْ نِسَائِكُمْ إِنِ ارْتَبْتُمْ  فَعِدَّتُهُنَّ  ثَلَاثَةُ أَشْهُرٍ وَاللَّائِي لَمْ يَحِضْنَ قَالُوا  :  فَتَرْتِيبُ الْعِدَّةِ بِالْأَشْهُرِ عَلَى عَدَمِ الْحَيْضِ يَدُلُّ   عَلَى أَنَّ أَصْلَ الْعِدَّةِ بِالْحَيْضِ ، وَالْأَشْهُرُ بَدَلٌ مِنَ   الْحَيْضَاتِ عِنْدَ عَدَمِهَا ، وَاسْتَدَلُّوا أَيْضًا بِقَوْلِهِ : وَلَا يَحِلُّ لَهُنَّ أَنْ يَكْتُمْنَ مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ فِي أَرْحَامِهِنَّ   [ 2 \ 228 ] . 

قَالُوا : هُوَ الْوَلَدُ أَوِ الْحَيْضُ ، وَاحْتَجُّوا بِحَدِيثِ " دَعِي الصَّلَاةَ أَيَّامَ أَقْرَائِكِ     " قَالُوا : إِنَّهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ هُوَ مُبَيِّنُ   الْوَحْيِ وَقَدْ أَطْلَقَ الْقَرْءَ عَلَى الْحَيْضِ ، فَدَلَّ ذَلِكَ   عَلَى أَنَّهُ الْمُرَادُ فِي الْآيَةِ ، وَاسْتَدَلُّوا بِحَدِيثِ   اعْتِدَادِ الْأَمَةِ بِحَيْضَتَيْنِ ، وَحَدِيثِ اسْتِبْرَائِهَا   بِحَيْضَةٍ . 

وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ قَالُوا : الْقُرُوءُ الْأَطْهَارُ ، فَاحْتَجُّوا بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : فَطَلِّقُوهُنَّ لِعِدَّتِهِنَّ     [ 65 \ 1 ] قَالُوا : عِدَّتُهُنَّ الْمَأْمُورُ بِطَلَاقِهِنَّ لَهَا ،   الطُّهْرُ لَا الْحَيْضُ كَمَا هُوَ صَرِيحُ الْآيَةِ ، وَيَزِيدُهُ   إِيضَاحًا قَوْلُهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  الْمُتَّفَقِ عَلَيْهِ : " فَإِنْ بَدَا لَهُ أَنْ يُطَلِّقَهَا فَلْيُطَلِّقْهَ  ا طَاهِرًا قَبْلَ أَنْ يَمَسَّهَا فَتِلْكَ الْعِدَّةُ كَمَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ     " قَالُوا : إِنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   صَرَّحَ فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ الْمُتَّفَقِ عَلَيْهِ ، بِأَنَّ الطُّهْرَ   هُوَ الْعِدَّةُ الَّتِي أَمَرَ اللَّهُ أَنْ يُطَلَّقَ لَهَا النِّسَاءُ ،   مُبَيِّنًا أَنَّ ذَلِكَ هُوَ مَعْنَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : فَطَلِّقُوهُنَّ لِعِدَّتِهِنَّ وَهُوَ نَصٌّ مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ وَسُنَّةِ نَبِيِّهِ فِي مَحَلِّ النِّزَاعِ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : الَّذِي يَظْهَرُ لِي أَنَّ  دَلِيلَ هَؤُلَاءِ هَذَا - فَصْلٌ فِي مَحَلِّ النِّزَاعِ -   [ ص:  98 ] لِأَنَّ  مَدَارَ الْخِلَافِ هَلِ الْقُرُوءُ الْحَيْضَاتُ أَوِ  الْأَطْهَارُ ؟  وَهَذِهِ الْآيَةُ وَهَذَا الْحَدِيثُ دَلَّا عَلَى  أَنَّهَا الْأَطْهَارُ .  

وَلَا يُوجَدُ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ وَلَا سُنَّةِ نَبِيِّهِ - صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - شَيْءٌ يُقَاوِمُ هَذَا الدَّلِيلَ ، لَا   مِنْ جِهَةِ الصِّحَّةِ ، وَلَا مِنْ جِهَةِ الصَّرَاحَةِ فِي مَحَلِّ   النِّزَاعِ ; لِأَنَّهُ حَدِيثٌ مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ مَذْكُورٌ فِي مَعْرِضِ   بَيَانِ مَعْنَى آيَةٍ مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى . 

وَقَدْ صَرَّحَ فِيهِ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ،   بِأَنَّ الطُّهْرَ هُوَ الْعِدَّةُ مُبَيِّنًا أَنَّ ذَلِكَ هُوَ مُرَادُ   اللَّهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا ، بِقَوْلِهِ : فَطَلِّقُوهُنَّ لِعِدَّتِهِنَّ ، فَالْإِشَارَةُ فِي قَوْلِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " فَتِلْكَ الْعِدَّةُ     " رَاجِعَةٌ إِلَى حَالِ الطُّهْرِ الْوَاقِعِ فِيهِ الطَّلَاقُ ;   لِأَنَّ مَعْنَى قَوْلِهِ " فَلْيُطَلِّقْهَ  ا طَاهِرًا " أَيْ : فِي حَالِ   كَوْنِهَا طَاهِرًا ، ثُمَّ بَيَّنَ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ الْحَالَ الَّذِي هُوَ   الطُّهْرُ هُوَ الْعِدَّةُ مُصَرِّحًا بِأَنَّ ذَلِكَ هُوَ مُرَادُ اللَّهِ   فِي كِتَابِهِ الْعَزِيزِ ، وَهَذَا نَصٌّ صَرِيحٌ فِي أَنَّ الْعِدَّةَ   بِالطُّهْرِ . وَأَنَّثَ بِالْإِشَارَةِ لِتَأْنِيثِ الْخَبَرِ ، وَلَا   تَخَلُّصَ مِنْ هَذَا الدَّلِيلِ لِمَنْ يَقُولُ هِيَ الْحَيْضَاتُ إِلَّا   إِذَا قَالَ : الْعِدَّةُ غَيْرُ الْقُرُوءِ ، وَالنِّزَاعُ فِي خُصُوصِ   الْقُرُوءِ كَمَا قَالَ بِهَذَا بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ . 

وَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ يَرُدُّهُ إِجْمَاعُ أَهْلِ الْعُرْفِ الشَّرْعِيِّ ،   وَإِجْمَاعُ أَهْلِ اللِّسَانِ الْعَرَبِيِّ ، عَلَى أَنَّ عِدَّةَ مَنْ   تَعْتَدُّ بِالْقُرُوءِ هِيَ نَفْسُ الْقُرُوءِ لَا شَيْءَ آخَرَ زَائِدٌ   عَلَى ذَلِكَ . وَقَدْ قَالَ تَعَالَى : وَأَحْصُوا الْعِدَّةَ     [ 65 \ 1 ] وَهِيَ زَمَنُ التَّرَبُّصِ إِجْمَاعًا ، وَذَلِكَ هُوَ   الْمُعَبَّرُ عَنْهُ بِثَلَاثَةِ قُرُوءٍ ، الَّتِي هِيَ مَعْمُولُ   قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : يَتَرَبَّصْنَ    [ 2 \ 228  ] فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ فَلَا يَصِحُّ لِأَحَدٍ أَنْ يَقُولَ :  إِنَّ  عَلَى الْمُطَلَّقَةِ الَّتِي تَعْتَدُّ بِالْأَقْرَاءِ شَيْئًا  يُسَمَّى  الْعِدَّةَ زَائِدًا عَلَى ثَلَاثَةِ الْقُرُوءِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ  فِي  الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ الْبَتَّةَ ، كَمَا هُوَ مَعْلُومٌ . 
وَفِي الْقَامُوسِ : وَعِدَّةُ الْمَرْأَةِ أَيَّامُ أَقْرَائِهَا ،   وَأَيَّامُ إِحْدَادِهَا عَلَى الزَّوْجِ ، وَهُوَ تَصْرِيحٌ مِنْهُ   بِأَنَّ الْعِدَّةَ هِيَ نَفْسُ الْقُرُوءِ لَا   شَيْءَ زَائِدٌ عَلَيْهَا ، وَفِي اللِّسَانِ : وَعِدَّةُ الْمَرْأَةِ   أَيَّامُ أَقْرَائِهَا ، وَعِدَّتُهَا أَيْضًا أَيَّامُ إِحْدَادِهَا عَلَى   بَعْلِهَا ، وَإِمْسَاكُهَا عَنِ الزِّينَةِ شُهُورًا كَانَ أَوْ   أَقْرَاءً أَوْ وَضْعُ حَمْلٍ حَمَلَتْهُ مِنْ زَوْجِهَا . 

فَهَذَا بَيَانٌ بَالِغٌ مِنَ الصِّحَّةِ وَالْوُضُوحِ وَالصَّرَاحَةِ فِي   مَحَلِّ النِّزَاعِ ، مَا لَا حَاجَةَ مَعَهُ إِلَى كَلَامٍ آخَرَ .   وَتُؤَيِّدُهُ قَرِينَةُ زِيَادَةِ التَّاءِ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ثَلَاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ لِدَلَالَتِهَا عَلَى تَذْكِيرِ الْمَعْدُودِ وَهُوَ الْأَطْهَارُ ; لِأَنَّهَا مُذَكَّرَةٌ وَالْحَيْضَاتُ مُؤَنَّثَةٌ . 

وَجَوَابُ بَعْضِ الْعُلَمَاءِ عَنْ هَذَا بِأَنَّ لَفْظَ الْقُرْءِ مُذَكَّرٌ وَمُسَمَّاهُ مُؤَنَّثٌ وَهُوَ الْحَيْضَةُ ،   [ ص: 99 ] وَأَنَّ التَّاءَ إِنَّمَا جِيءَ بِهَا مُرَاعَاةً لِلَّفْظِ وَهُوَ مُذَكَّرٌ لَا لِلْمَعْنَى الْمُؤَنَّثِ . 

يُقَالُ فِيهِ : إِنَّ اللَّفْظَ إِذَا كَانَ مُذَكَّرًا ، وَمَعْنَاهُ   مُؤَنَّثًا لَا تَلْزَمُ التَّاءُ فِي عَدَدِهِ ، بَلْ تَجُوزُ فِيهِ   مُرَاعَاةُ الْمَعْنَى ، فَيُجَرَّدُ الْعَدَدُ مِنَ التَّاءِ كَقَوْلِ  عُمَرَ بْنِ أَبِي رَبِيعَةَ الْمَخْزُومِيِّ    : [ الطَّوِيلِ ] 
وَكَانَ مِجَنِّي دُونَ مَنْ كُنْتُ أَتَّقِي ثَلَاثُ شُخُوصٍ كَاعِبَانِ وَمَعْصِرُ 

فَجَرَّدَ لَفْظَ الثَّلَاثِ مِنَ التَّاءِ ; نَظَرًا إِلَى أَنَّ مُسَمَّى   الْعَدَدِ نِسَاءً ، مَعَ أَنَّ لَفْظَ الشَّخْصِ الَّذِي أَطْلَقَهُ   عَلَى الْأُنْثَى مُذَكَّرٌ ، وَقَوْلِ الْآخَرِ : [ الطَّوِيلِ ] 
وَإِنَّ كِلَابًا هَذِهِ عَشْرُ أَبْطُنٍ     وَأَنْتَ بَرِيءٌ مِنْ قَبَائِلِهَا الْعَشْرِ 


فَمُجَرَّدُ الْعَدَدِ مِنَ التَّاءِ مَعَ أَنَّ الْبَطْنَ مُذَكَّرٌ ;   نَظَرًا إِلَى مَعْنَى الْقَبِيلَةِ ، وَكَذَلِكَ الْعَكْسُ ، كَقَوْلِهِ :   [ الْوَافِرِ ] 
ثَلَاثَةُ أَنْفُسٍ وَثَلَاثُ ذَوْدٍ     لَقَدْ عَالَ الزَّمَانُ عَلَى عِيَالِي 


فَإِنَّهُ قَدْ ذَكَرَ لَفْظَ الثَّلَاثَةِ مَعَ أَنَّ الْأَنْفُسَ   مُؤَنَّثَةٌ لَفْظًا ; نَظَرًا إِلَى أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِهَا أَنْفُسُ   ذُكُورٍ ، وَتَجُوزُ مُرَاعَاةُ اللَّفْظِ فَيُجَرَّدُ مِنَ التَّاءِ فِي   الْأَخِيرِ ، وَتَلْحَقُهُ التَّاءُ فِي الْأَوَّلِ ، وَلُحُوقُهَا إِذَنْ   مُطْلَقُ احْتِمَالٍ ، وَلَا يَصِحُّ الْحَمْلُ عَلَيْهِ دُونَ قَرِينَةٍ   تُعِينُهُ ، بِخِلَافِ عَدَدِ الْمُذَكَّرِ لَفْظًا وَمَعْنًى ،   كَالْقُرْءِ بِمَعْنَى الطُّهْرِ ، فَلُحُوقُهَا لَهُ لَازِمٌ بِلَا شَكٍّ ،   وَاللَّازِمُ الَّذِي لَا يَجُوزُ غَيْرُهُ أَوْلَى بِالتَّقْدِيمِ مِنَ   الْمُحْتَمَلِ الَّذِي يَجُوزُ أَنْ يَكُونَ غَيْرُهُ بَدَلًا عَنْهُ ،   وَلَمْ تَدُلَّ عَلَيْهِ قَرِينَةٌ كَمَا تَرَى . 

فَإِنْ قِيلَ ذَكَرَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : أَنَّ الْعِبْرَةَ فِي   تَذْكِيرِ وَاحِدِ الْمَعْدُودِ وَتَأْنِيثِهِ إِنَّمَا هِيَ بِاللَّفْظِ ،   وَلَا تَجُوزُ مُرَاعَاةُ الْمَعْنَى إِلَّا إِذَا دَلَّتْ عَلَيْهِ   قَرِينَةٌ ، أَوْ كَانَ قَصَدَ ذَلِكَ الْمَعْنَى كَثِيرًا ، وَالْآيَةُ   الَّتِي نَحْنُ بِصَدَدِهَا لَيْسَ فِيهَا أَحَدُ الْأَمْرَيْنِ ، قَالَ الْأَشْمُونِيُّ  فِي شَرْحِ قَوْلِ ابْنِ مَالِكٍ    : [ الرَّجَزِ ] 
ثَلَاثَةٌ بِالتَّاءِ قُلْ لِلْعَشَرَهْ     فِي عَدِّ مَا آحَادُهُ مُذَكَّرَهْ 


فِي الضِّدِّ جَرِّدْ إِلَخْ . . . مَا نَصُّهُ : الثَّانِي اعْتِبَارُ   التَّأْنِيثِ فِي وَاحِدِ الْمَعْدُودِ إِنْ كَانَ اسْمًا فَبِلَفْظِهِ ،   تَقُولُ : ثَلَاثَةُ أَشْخُصٍ ، قَاصِدًا " نِسْوَةٍ " ، وَثَلَاثُ   أَعْيُنٍ قَاصِدًا " رِجَالٍ " ; لِأَنَّ لَفْظَ شَخْصٍ مُذَكَّرٌ ،   وَلَفْظُ عَيْنٍ مُؤَنَّثٌ ، هَذَا مَا لَمْ يَتَّصِلُ بِالْكَلَامِ مَا   يُقَوِّي الْمَعْنَى ; أَوْ يَكْثُرْ فِيهِ قَصْدُ الْمَعْنَى . فَإِنِ   اتَّصَلَ بِهِ ذَلِكَ جَازَ مُرَاعَاةُ الْمَعْنَى ، فَالْأَوَّلُ   كَقَوْلِهِ :   [ ص: 100 ] 
ثَلَاثُ شُخُوصٍ كَاعِبَانِ وَمُعْصِرُ 

وَكَقَوْلِهِ : وَإِنَّ كِلَابًا . . الْبَيْتَ . 

وَالثَّانِي كَقَوْلِهِ : 
ثَلَاثَةُ أَنْفُسٍ وَثَلَاثُ ذَوْدٍ   . ا هـ مِنْهُ . 

وَقَالَ الصَّبَّانُ  فِي  " حَاشِيَتِهِ "  عَلَيْهِ : وَبِمَا ذَكَرَهُ الشَّارِحُ يَرُدُّ مَا  اسْتَدَلَّ بِهِ  بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ثَلَاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ   [ 2 \ 228 ] . بِأَرْبَعَةِ شُهَدَاءَ     [ 24 \ 4 ] عَلَى أَنَّ الْأَقْرَاءَ الْأَطْهَارُ لَا الْحَيْضُ ،   وَعَلَى أَنَّ شَهَادَةَ النِّسَاءِ غَيْرُ مَقْبُولَةٍ ; لِأَنَّ   الْحَيْضَ جَمْعُ حَيْضَةٍ ; فَلَوْ أُرِيدَ الْحَيْضُ لَقِيلَ ثَلَاثٌ ،   وَلَوْ أُرِيدَ النِّسَاءُ لَقِيلَ بِأَرْبَعٍ . 

وَوَجْهُ الرَّدِّ أَنَّ الْمُعْتَبَرَ هُنَا اللَّفْظُ ، وَلَفْظُ قُرْءٍ وَشَهِيدٍ مُذَكَّرَيْنَ ، مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ . 

فَالْجَوَابُ وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا خِلَافَ   التَّحْقِيقِ ، وَالَّذِي يَدُلُّ عَلَيْهِ اسْتِقْرَاءُ اللُّغَةِ   الْعَرَبِيَّةِ جَوَازُ مُرَاعَاةِ الْمَعْنَى مُطْلَقًا ، وَجَزَمَ   بِجَوَازِ مُرَاعَاةِ الْمَعْنَى فِي لَفْظِ الْعَدَدِ ابْنُ هِشَامٍ  ، نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُ السُّيُوطِيُّ  ، بَلْ جَزَمَ صَاحِبُ " التَّسْهِيلِ " وَشَارِحُهُ الدَّمَامِينِيّ  ُ    : بِأَنَّ مُرَاعَاةَ الْمَعْنَى فِي وَاحِدِ الْمَعْدُودِ مُتَعَيِّنَةٌ . 

قَالَ الصَّبَّانُ  فِي "  حَاشِيَتِهِ " ،  مَا نَصُّهُ : قَوْلُهُ فَبِلَفْظِهِ ظَاهِرُهُ : أَنَّ  ذَلِكَ عَلَى  سَبِيلِ الْوُجُوبِ ، وَيُخَالِفُهُ مَا نَقَلَهُ السُّيُوطِيُّ  عَنِ ابْنِ هِشَامٍ  وَغَيْرِهِ   مِنْ أَنَّ مَا كَانَ لَفْظُهُ مُذَكَّرًا ، وَمَعْنَاهُ مُؤَنَّثًا ،   أَوْ بِالْعَكْسِ ، فَإِنَّهُ يَجُوزُ فِيهِ وَجْهَانِ ا ه . 

وَيُخَالِفُهُ أَيْضًا مَا فِي " التَّسْهِيلِ " وَشَرْحِهِ لِلدَّمَامِينِي  ِّ      . وَعِبَارَةُ " التَّسْهِيلِ " تَحْذِفُ تَاءَ الثَّلَاثَةِ   وَأَخَوَاتِهَا ، إِنْ كَانَ وَاحِدُ الْمَعْدُودِ مُؤَنَّثَ الْمَعْنَى   حَقِيقَةً أَوْ مَجَازًا . 

قَالَ الدَّمَامِينِيّ  ُ     : اسْتُفِيدَ  مِنْهُ أَنَّ الِاعْتِبَارَ فِي الْوَاحِدِ بِالْمَعْنَى  لَا بِاللَّفْظِ ،  فَلِهَذَا يُقَالُ : ثَلَاثَةُ طَلَحَاتٍ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ  فِي "  التَّسْهِيلِ " وَرُبَّمَا أُوِّلَ مُذَكَّرٌ بِمُؤَنَّثٍ ،  وَمُؤَنَّثٌ  بِمُذَكَّرٍ ، فَجِيءَ بِالْعَدَدِ عَلَى حَسَبِ التَّأْوِيلِ ،  وَمَثَّلَ  الدَّمَامِينِيّ  ُ  الْأَوَّلَ بِنَحْوِ ثَلَاثِ شُخُوصٍ ، يُرِيدُ نِسْوَةً وَعَشْرِ وَأَبْطُنَ يُرِيدُ قَبَائِلَ . 

وَالثَّانِي بِنَحْوِ ثَلَاثَةِ أَنْفُسٍ ؛ أَيْ : أَشْخَاصٍ وَتِسْعَةِ   وَقَائِعَ أَيْ : مَشَاهِدَ ، فَتَأَمَّلْ . انْتَهَى مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ .   وَمَا جَزَمَ بِهِ صَاحِبُ " التَّسْهِيلِ " وَشَارِحُهُ ، مِنْ تَعَيُّنِ   مُرَاعَاةِ الْمَعْنَى ، يَلْزَمُ عَلَيْهِ تَعَيُّنُ كَوْنِ الْقُرْءِ  فِي  الْآيَةِ هُوَ الطُّهْرُ ، كَمَا ذَكَرْنَا . 

وَفِي " حَاشِيَةِ الصَّبَّانِ    " أَيْضًا مَا نَصُّهُ : قَوْلُهُ جَازَ مُرَاعَاةُ الْمَعْنَى فِي التَّوْضِيحِ أَنَّ   [ ص: 101 ] ذَلِكَ لَيْسَ قِيَاسِيًّا ، وَهُوَ خِلَافُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ عَنِ ابْنِ هِشَامٍ  وَغَيْرِهِ   ، مِنْ أَنَّ مَا كَانَ لَفْظُهُ مُذَكَّرًا وَمَعْنَاهُ مُؤَنَّثًا أَوْ   بِالْعَكْسِ ، يَجُوزُ فِيهِ وَجْهَانِ ؛ أَيْ : وَلَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ   هُنَاكَ مُرَجِّحٌ لِلْمَعْنَى ، وَهُوَ خِلَافُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ عَنْ [   التَّسْهِيلِ ] وَشَرْحِهِ أَنَّ الْعِبْرَةَ بِالْمَعْنَى ، فَتَأَمَّلْ .   ا ه مِنْهُ . 

وَأَمَّا الِاسْتِدْلَالُ عَلَى أَنَّهَا الْحَيْضَاتُ بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَاللَّائِي يَئِسْنَ مِنَ الْمَحِيضِ الْآيَةَ   [ 65 \ 4 ] ، فَيُقَالُ فِيهِ : إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِي الْآيَةِ مَا   يُعَيِّنُ أَنَّ الْقُرُوءَ الْحَيْضَاتُ ; لِأَنَّ الْأَقْرَاءَ لَا   تُقَالُ فِي الْأَطْهَارِ إِلَّا فِي الْأَطْهَارِ الَّتِي يَتَخَلَّلُهَا   حَيْضٌ ، فَإِنْ عُدِمَ الْحَيْضُ عُدِمَ مَعَهُ اسْمُ الْأَطْهَارِ ،   وَلَا مَانِعَ إِذَنْ مِنْ تَرْتِيبِ الِاعْتِدَادِ بِالْأَشْهَرِ عَلَى   عَدَمِ الْحَيْضِ مَعَ كَوْنِ الْعِدَّةِ بِالطُّهْرِ ; لِأَنَّ الطُّهْرَ   الْمُرَادَ يَلْزَمُهُ وُجُودُ الْحَيْضِ وَإِذَا انْتَفَى اللَّازِمُ   انْتَفَى الْمَلْزُومُ ، فَانْتِفَاءُ الْحَيْضِ يَلْزَمُهُ انْتِفَاءُ   الْأَطْهَارِ فَكَأَنَّ الْعِدَّةَ بِالْأَشْهُرِ مُرَتَّبَةٌ أَيْضًا   عَلَى انْتِفَاءِ الْأَطْهَارِ ، الْمَدْلُولُ عَلَّهُ بِانْتِفَاءِ   الْحَيْضِ . وَأَمَّا الِاسْتِدْلَالُ بِآيَةٍ : وَلَا يَحِلُّ لَهُنَّ أَنْ يَكْتُمْنَ مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ فِي أَرْحَامِهِنَّ فَهُوَ   ظَاهِرُ السُّقُوطِ ; لِأَنَّ كَوْنَ الْقُرُوءِ الْأَطْهَارُ لَا  يُبِيحُ  لِلْمُعْتَدَّةِ كَتْمَ الْحَيْضِ ; لِأَنَّ الْعِدَّةَ  بِالْأَطْهَارِ  لَا تُمَكَّنُ إِلَّا بِتَخَلُّلِ الْحَيْضِ لَهَا ،  فَلَوْ كَتَمَتِ  الْحَيْضَ لَكَانَتْ كَاتِمَةً انْقِضَاءَ الطُّهْرِ ،  وَلَوِ ادَّعَتْ  حَيْضًا لَمْ يَكُنْ كَانَتْ كَاتِمَةً ; لِعَدَمِ  انْقِضَاءِ الطُّهْرِ  كَمَا هُوَ وَاضِحٌ . 

وَأَمَّا الِاسْتِدْلَالُ بِحَدِيثِ " دَعِي الصَّلَاةَ أَيَّامَ أَقْرَائِكِ     " فَيُقَالُ فِيهِ : إِنَّهُ لَا دَلِيلَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ الْبَتَّةَ   عَلَى مَحَلِّ النِّزَاعِ ; لِأَنَّهُ لَا يُفِيدُ شَيْئًا زَائِدًا عَلَى   أَنَّ الْقُرْءَ يُطْلَقُ عَلَى الْحَيْضِ ، وَهَذَا مِمَّا لَا نِزَاعَ   فِيهِ . 

أَمَّا كَوْنُهُ يَدُلُّ عَلَى مَنْعِ إِطْلَاقِ الْقُرْءِ فِي مَوْضِعٍ   آخَرَ عَلَى الطُّهْرِ فَهَذَا بَاطِلٌ بِلَا نِزَاعٍ ، وَلَا خِلَافَ   بَيْنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ الْقَائِلِينَ : بِوُقُوعِ الِاشْتِرَاكِ فِي : أَنَّ   إِطْلَاقَ الْمُشْتَرَكِ عَلَى أَحَدِ مَعْنَيَيْهِ فِي مَوْضِعٍ ، لَا   يُفْهَمُ مِنْهُ مَنْعُ إِطْلَاقِهِ عَلَى مَعْنَاهُ الْآخَرِ فِي مَوْضِعٍ   آخَرَ . 

أَلَا تَرَى أَنَّ لَفْظَ الْعَيْنِ مُشْتَرَكٌ بَيْنَ الْبَاصِرَةِ   وَالْجَارِيَةِ مَثَلًا ، فَهَلْ تَقُولُ إِنَّ إِطْلَاقَهُ تَعَالَى   لَفْظَ الْعَيْنِ عَلَى الْبَاصِرَةِ فِي قَوْلِهِ : وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ بِالْعَيْنِ الْآيَةَ [ 5 \ 45 ] يَمْنَعُ إِطْلَاقَ الْعَيْنِ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ عَلَى الْجَارِيَةِ ، كَقَوْلِهِ : فِيهَا عَيْنٌ جَارِيَةٌ   [ 88 \ 12 ] . 

وَالْحَقُّ الَّذِي لَا شَكَّ فِيهِ أَنَّ الْمُشْتَرَكَ يُطْلَقُ عَلَى   كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْ مَعْنَيَيْهِ ، أَوْ مَعَانِيهِ فِي الْحَالِ   الْمُنَاسِبَةِ لِذَلِكَ ، وَالْقُرْءُ فِي حَدِيثِ " دَعِي الصَّلَاةَ أَيَّامَ أَقْرَائِكِ   " مُنَاسِبٌ لِلْحَيْضِ   [ ص: 102 ] دُونَ الطُّهْرِ ; لِأَنَّ الصَّلَاةَ إِنَّمَا تُتْرَكُ فِي وَقْتِ الْحَيْضِ دُونَ وَقْتِ الطُّهْرِ . 

وَلَوْ كَانَ إِطْلَاقُ الْمُشْتَرَكِ عَلَى أَحَدِ مَعْنَيَيْهِ يُفِيدُ   مَنْعَ إِطْلَاقِهِ عَلَى مَعْنَاهُ الْآخَرِ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ ، لَمْ   يَكُنْ فِي اللُّغَةِ اشْتَرَاكٌ أَصْلًا ; لِأَنَّهُ كُلُّ مَا أَطْلَقَهُ   عَلَى أَحَدِهِمَا مَنَعَ إِطْلَاقَهُ لَهُ عَلَى الْآخَرِ ، فَيُبْطِلُ   اسْمَ الِاشْتِرَاكِ مِنْ أَصْلِهِ مَعَ أَنَّا قَدَّمْنَا تَصْرِيحَ   النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  الْمُتَّفَقِ عَلَيْهِ : " بِأَنَّ الطُّهْرَ هُوَ الْعِدَّةُ " وَكُلُّ هَذَا عَلَى تَقْدِيرِ صِحَّةِ حَدِيثِ " دَعِي الصَّلَاةَ أَيَّامَ أَقْرَائِكِ   " لِأَنَّ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ مَنْ ضَعَّفَهُ ، وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ صَحَّحَهُ . 

وَالظَّاهِرُ أَنَّ بَعْضَ طُرُقِهِ لَا يَقِلُّ عَنْ دَرَجَةِ الْقَبُولِ ،   إِلَّا أَنَّهُ لَا دَلِيلَ فِيهِ لِمَحَلِّ النِّزَاعِ . 

وَلَوْ كَانَ فِيهِ لَكَانَ مَرْدُودًا بِمَا هُوَ أَقْوَى مِنْهُ   وَأَصْرَحُ فِي مَحَلِّ النِّزَاعِ ، وَهُوَ مَا قَدَّمْنَا . وَكَذَلِكَ   اعْتِدَادُ الْأَمَةِ بِحَيْضَتَيْنِ عَلَى تَقْرِيرِ ثُبُوتِهِ عَنْهُ   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، لَا يُعَارِضُ مَا قَدَّمْنَا ;   لِأَنَّهُ أَصَحُّ مِنْهُ وَأَصْرَحُ فِي مَحَلِّ النِّزَاعِ ،   وَاسْتِبْرَاؤُه  َا بِحَيْضَةٍ مَسْأَلَةٌ أُخْرَى ; لِأَنَّ الْكَلَامَ فِي   الْعِدَّةِ لَا فِي الِاسْتِبْرَاءِ . وَرَدَّ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ   الِاسْتِدْلَالَ بِالْآيَةِ وَالْحَدِيثِ الدَّالَّيْنِ عَلَى أَنَّهَا   الْأَطْهَارُ ، بِأَنَّ ذَلِكَ يَلْزَمُهُ الِاعْتِدَادُ بِالطُّهْرِ   الَّذِي وَقَعَ فِيهِ الطَّلَاقُ كَمَا عَلَيْهِ جُمْهُورُ الْقَائِلِينَ :   بِأَنَّ الْقُرُوءَ الْأَطْهَارُ ، فَيَلْزَمُ عَلَيْهِ كَوْنُ  الْعِدَّةِ  قُرْءَيْنِ وَكَسْرًا مِنَ الثَّالِثِ ، وَذَلِكَ خِلَافَ مَا  دَلَّتْ  عَلَيْهِ الْآيَةُ مِنْ أَنَّهَا ثَلَاثَةُ قُرُوءٍ كَامِلَةٍ  مَرْدُودٌ  بِأَنَّ مِثْلَ هَذَا لَا تُعَارَضُ بِهِ نُصُوصُ الْوَحْيِ  الصَّرِيحَةُ ،  وَغَايَةُ مَا فِي الْبَابِ إِطْلَاقُ ثَلَاثَةِ قُرُوءٍ  عَلَى اثْنَيْنِ  وَبَعْضِ الثَّالِثِ ، وَنَظِيرُهُ قَوْلُهُ : الْحَجُّ أَشْهُرٌ مَعْلُومَاتٌ وَالْمُرَادُ شَهْرَانِ وَكَسْرٍ . 

وَادِّعَاءُ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ مَمْنُوعٌ فِي أَسْمَاءِ الْعَدَدِ يُقَالُ فِيهِ   : إِنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - هُوَ الَّذِي   ذَكَرَ إِنَّ بَقِيَّةَ الطُّهْرِ الْوَاقِعِ فِيهِ الطَّلَاقُ عِدَّةٌ ،   مُبَيِّنًا أَنَّ ذَلِكَ مُرَادُ اللَّهِ فِي كِتَابِهِ ، وَمَا ذَكَرَهُ   بَعْضُ أَجِلَّاءِ الْعُلَمَاءِ - رَحِمَهُمُ اللَّهُ - مِنْ أَنَّ   الْآيَةَ وَالْحَدِيثَ الْمَذْكُورَيْن  ِ يَدُلَّانِ عَلَى أَنَّ   الْأَقْرَاءَ الْحَيْضَاتُ بَعِيدٌ جِدًّا مِنْ ظَاهِرِ اللَّفْظِ كَمَا   تَرَى . 

بَلْ لَفْظُ الْآيَةِ وَالْحَدِيثِ الْمَذْكُورَيْن  ِ صَرِيحٌ فِي نَقِيضِهِ   ، هَذَا هُوَ مَا ظَهَرَ لَنَا فِي هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ وَاللَّهُ   تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ ، وَنِسْبَةُ الْعِلْمُ إِلَيْهِ أَسْلَمُ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَبُعُولَتُهُنّ  َ أَحَقُّ بِرَدِّهِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ إِنْ أَرَادُوا إِصْلَاحًا     [ 2 \ 228 ] ظَاهِرُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّ أَزْوَاجَ  كَلِّ  الْمُطَلَّقَاتِ أَحَقُّ بِرَدِّهِنَّ ، لَا فَرْقَ فِي ذَلِكَ  بَيْنَ  رَجْعِيَّةٍ وَغَيْرِهَا . 

 [ ص: 103 ] وَلَكِنَّهُ أَشَارَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ  آخَرَ إِلَى أَنَّ الْبَائِنَ لَا رَجْعَةَ لَهُ عَلَيْهَا ، وَذَلِكَ فِي  قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا إِذَا  نَكَحْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ ثُمَّ طَلَّقْتُمُوهُن  َّ مِنْ  قَبْلِ أَنْ  تَمَسُّوهُنَّ فَمَا لَكُمْ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنْ عِدَّةٍ  تَعْتَدُّونَهَا  [ 33 \ 49 ] . 

وَذَلِكَ لِأَنَّ الطَّلَاقَ قَبْلَ الدُّخُولِ بَائِنٌ ، كَمَا أَنَّهُ   أَشَارَ هُنَا إِلَى أَنَّهَا إِذَا بَانَتْ بِانْقِضَاءِ الْعِدَّةِ لَا   رَجْعَةَ لَهُ عَلَيْهَا ، وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَبُعُولَتُهُنّ  َ أَحَقُّ بِرَدِّهِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ   ; لِأَنَّ الْإِشَارَةَ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( ذَلِكَ ) رَاجِعَةٌ إِلَى زَمَنِ الْعِدَّةِ الْمُعَبَّرِ عَنْهُ فِي الْآيَةِ بِـ ثَلَاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ   . 

وَاشْتَرَطَ هُنَا فِي كَوْنِ بُعُولَةِ الرَّجْعِيَّاتِ أَحَقَّ   بِرَدِّهِنَّ إِرَادَتَهُمُ الْإِصْلَاحَ بِتِلْكَ الرَّجْعَةِ ، فِي   قَوْلِهِ : إِنْ أَرَادُوا إِصْلَاحًا وَلَمْ يَتَعَرَّضْ لِمَفْهُومِ هَذَا الشَّرْطِ هُنَا ، وَلَكِنَّهُ صَرَّحَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ أَنَّ زَوْجَ الرَّجْعِيَّةِ إِذَا ارْتَجَعَهَا لَا بِنْيَةَ الْإِصْلَاحِ بَلْ بِقَصْدِ الْإِضْرَارِ بِهَا     ; لِتُخَالِعَهُ أَوْ نَحْوَ ذَلِكَ ، أَنَّ رَجْعَتَهَا حَرَامٌ   عَلَيْهِ ، كَمَا هُوَ مَدْلُولُ النَّهْيِ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَلَا   تُمْسِكُوهُنَّ ضِرَارًا لِتَعْتَدُوا وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَقَدْ   ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ وَلَا تَتَّخِذُوا آيَاتِ اللَّهِ هُزُوًا   [ 2 \ 231 ] . 

فَالرَّجْعَةُ بِقَصْدِ الْإِضْرَارِ حَرَامٌ إِجْمَاعًا ، كَمَا دَلَّ   عَلَيْهِ مَفْهُومُ الشَّرْطِ الْمُصَرَّحِ بِهِ فِي قَوْلِهِ : وَلَا تُمْسِكُوهُنَّ ضِرَارًا الْآيَةَ   ، وَصِحَّةُ رَجَعَتِهِ حِينَئِذٍ بِاعْتِبَارِ ظَاهِرِ الْأَمْرِ ،   فَلَوْ صَرَّحَ لِلْحَاكِمِ بِأَنَّهُ ارْتَجَعَهَا بِقَصْدِ الضَّرَرِ ،   لَأَبْطَلَ رَجَعَتَهُ كَمَا ذَكَرْنَا ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ   تَعَالَى . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى :   ( وَلِلرِّجَالِ عَلَيْهِنَّ دَرَجَةٌ ) 

لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا مَا هَذِهِ الدَّرَجَةُ الَّتِي لِلرِّجَالِ عَلَى   النِّسَاءِ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ أَشَارَ لَهَا فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ وَهُوَ   قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : الرِّجَالُ قَوَّامُونَ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ بِمَا فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَبِمَا أَنْفَقُوا مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ   [ 4 \ 34 ] فَأَشَارَ إِلَى أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ أَفْضَلُ مِنَ الْمَرْأَةِ ; وَذَلِكَ لِأَنَّ الذُّكُورَةَ شَرَفٌ وَكَمَالٌ ،   وَالْأُنُوثَةَ نَقْصٌ خَلْقِيٌّ طَبِيعِيٌّ ، وَالْخَلْقُ كَأَنَّهُ   مُجْمِعٌ عَلَى ذَلِكَ ; لِأَنَّ الْأُنْثَى يَجْعَلُ لَهَا جَمِيعُ   النَّاسِ أَنْوَاعَ الزِّينَةِ وَالْحُلِيِّ ، وَذَلِكَ إِنَّمَا هُوَ   لِجَبْرِ النَّقْصِ الْخُلُقِيِّ الطَّبِيعِيِّ الَّذِي هُوَ الْأُنُوثَةُ ،   بِخِلَافِ الذَّكَرِ فَجَمَالُ ذُكُورَتَهِ يَكْفِيهِ عَنِ الْحُلِيِّ   وَنَحْوِهِ . 

وَقَدْ أَشَارَ تَعَالَى إِلَى نَقْصِ الْمَرْأَةِ وَضَعْفِهَا الْخُلُقِيَّيْن  ِ الطَّبِيعِيَّيْ  نِ بِقَوْلِهِ : أَوَمَنْ يُنَشَّأُ فِي الْحِلْيَةِ وَهُوَ فِي الْخِصَامِ غَيْرُ مُبِينٍ   [ 43 \ 18 ]   [ ص:  104 ] لِأَنَّ  نَشْأَتَهَا فِي الْحِلْيَةِ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى نَقْصِهَا  الْمُرَادُ جَبْرُهُ  وَالتَّغْطِيَةُ عَلَيْهِ بِالْحُلِيِّ ، كَمَا قَالَ  الشَّاعِرُ : [  الطَّوِيلِ ] 
وَمَا الْحَلْيُ إِلَّا زِينَةً مِنْ نَقِيصَةٍ يُتَمِّمُ مِنْ حُسْنٍ إِذَا الْحَسَنُ قَصَّرَا 

وَأَمَّا إِذَا كَانَ الْجَمَالُ مُوَفَّرًا كَحُسْنِكِ لَمْ يَحْتَجْ إِلَى أَنْ يُزَوَّرَا 

وَلِأَنَّ عَدَمَ إِبَانَتِهَا فِي الْخِصَامِ إِذَا ظُلِمَتْ دَلِيلٌ   عَلَى الضَّعْفِ الْخَلْقِيِّ ، كَمَا قَالَ الشَّاعِرُ : [ الطَّوِيلِ ] 
بِنَفْسِي وَأَهْلِي مَنْ إِذَا عَرَضُوا لَهُ     بِبَعْضِ الْأَذَى لَمْ يَدْرِ كَيْفَ يُجِيبُ 



فَلَمْ يَعْتَذِرْ عُذْرَ الْبَرِيءِ وَلَمْ تَزَلْ     بِهِ سَكْتَةٌ حَتَّى يُقَالَ مُرِيبٌ 


وَلَا عِبْرَةَ بِنَوَادِرِ النِّسَاءِ ; لِأَنَّ النَّادِرَ لَا حُكْمَ لَهُ . 

وَأَشَارَ بِقَوْلِهِ : وَبِمَا أَنْفَقُوا مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ إِلَى   أَنَّ الْكَامِلَ فِي وَصْفِهِ وَقُوَّتِهِ وَخِلْقَتِهِ يُنَاسِبُ   حَالَهُ ، أَنْ يَكُونَ قَائِمًا عَلَى الضَّعِيفِ النَّاقِصِ خِلْقَةً . 

وَلِهَذِهِ الْحِكْمَةِ الْمُشَارِ إِلَيْهَا جُعِلَ مِيرَاثُهُ مُضَاعَفًا   عَلَى مِيرَاثِهَا ; لِأَنَّ مَنْ يَقُومُ عَلَى غَيْرِهِ مُتَرَقِّبٌ   لِلنَّقْصِ ، وَمَنْ يَقُومُ عَلَيْهِ غَيْرُهُ مُتَرَقِّبٌ لِلزِّيَادَةِ ،   وَإِيثَارُ مُتَرَقِّبِ النَّقْصِ عَلَى مُتَرَقِّبِ الزِّيَادَةِ  ظَاهِرُ  الْحِكْمَةِ . 

كَمَا أَنَّهُ أَشَارَ إِلَى حِكْمَةِ كَوْنِ الطَّلَاقِ بِيَدِ الرَّجُلِ دُونَ إِذْنِ الْمَرْأَةِ بِقَوْلِهِ : نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ لِأَنَّ   مَنْ عَرَفَ أَنَّ حَقْلَهُ غَيْرُ مُنَاسِبٍ لِلزِّرَاعَةِ لَا  يَنْبَغِي  أَنْ يُرْغَمَ عَلَى الِازْدِرَاعِ فِي حَقْلٍ لَا يُنَاسِبُ  الزِّرَاعَةَ  . وَيُوَضِّحُ هَذَا الْمَعْنَى أَنَّ آلَةَ الِازْدِرَاعِ  بِيَدِ  الرَّجُلِ ، فَلَوْ أُكْرِهَ عَلَى الْبَقَاءِ مَعَ مَنْ لَا  حَاجَةَ لَهُ  فِيهَا حَتَّى تَرْضَى بِذَلِكَ ، فَإِنَّهَا إِنْ أَرَادَتْ  أَنْ  تُجَامِعَهُ لَا يَقُومُ ذَكَرُهُ وَلَا يَنْتَشِرُ إِلَيْهَا ،  فَلَمْ  تَقْدِرْ عَلَى تَحْصِيلِ النَّسْلِ مِنْهُ ، الَّذِي هُوَ  أَعْظَمُ الْغَرَضِ مِنَ النِّكَاحِ بِخِلَافِ الرَّجُلِ ; فَإِنَّهُ يُوَلِّدُهَا وَهِيَ كَارِهَةٌ كَمَا هُوَ ضَرُورِيٌّ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى :   ( الطَّلَاقُ مَرَّتَانِ ) ظَاهِرُ   هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّ الطَّلَاقَ كُلَّهُ مُنْحَصِرٌ فِي   الْمَرَّتَيْنِ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ تَعَالَى بَيَّنَ أَنَّ الْمُنْحَصِرَ فِي   الْمَرَّتَيْنِ هُوَ الطَّلَاقُ الَّذِي تُمْلَكُ بَعْدَهُ الرَّجْعَةُ لَا   مُطْلَقًا ، وَذَلِكَ بِذِكْرِهِ الطَّلْقَةَ الثَّالِثَةُ الَّتِي لَا   تَحِلُّ بَعْدَهَا الْمُرَاجَعَةُ إِلَّا بَعْدَ زَوْجٍ ، وَهِيَ   الْمَذْكُورَةُ فِي قَوْلِهِ : فَإِنْ طَلَّقَهَا فَلَا تَحِلُّ لَهُ مِنْ بَعْدُ الْآيَةَ [ 2 \ 230 ] ، وَعَلَى هَذَا الْقَوْلِ فَقَوْلُهُ : أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ   [ 2 \ 229 ] يَعْنِي بِهِ عَدَمَ الرَّجْعَةِ . 

 [ ص: 105 ] وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : الطَّلْقَةُ الثَّالِثَةُ هِيَ الْمَذْكُورَةُ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ وَرُوِيَ هَذَا مَرْفُوعًا إِلَيْهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ .
تَنْبِيهٌ 

ذَكَرَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ الْكَرِيمَةَ الَّتِي هِيَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : الطَّلَاقُ مَرَّتَانِ يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهَا وُقُوعُ الطَّلَاقِ الثَّلَاثِ فِي لَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ ، وَأَشَارَ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  بِقَوْلِهِ : " بَابُ مَنْ جَوَّزَ الطَّلَاقَ الثَّلَاثَ ; لِقَوْلِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى :    ( الطَّلَاقُ مَرَّتَانِ فَإِمْسَاكٌ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ )   . 

وَالظَّاهِرُ أَنَّ وَجْهَ الدَّلَالَةِ الْمُرَادَ عِنْدَ  الْبُخَارِيِّ  هُوَ مَا قَالَهُ الْكِرْمَانِيُّ  مِنْ أَنَّهُ تَعَالَى لَمَّا قَالَ : الطَّلَاقُ مَرَّتَانِ     [ 2 \ 229 ] عَلِمْنَا أَنَّ إِحْدَى الْمَرَّتَيْنِ جَمَعَ فِيهَا   بَيْنَ تَطْلِيقَتَيْنِ ، وَإِذَا جَازَ جَمْعُ التَّطْلِيقَتَي  ْنِ   دَفْعَةً ، جَازَ جَمْعُ الثَّلَاثِ ، وَرَدَّ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  هَذَا بِأَنَّهُ قِيَاسٌ مَعَ وُجُودِ الْفَارِقِ ، وَجَعَلَ الْآيَةَ دَلِيلًا لِنَقِيضِ ذَلِكَ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : الظَّاهِرُ أَنَّ   الِاسْتِدْلَالَ بِالْآيَةِ غَيْرُ نَاهِضٍ ; لِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ الْمُرَادُ   حَصْرَ الطَّلَاقِ كُلَّهُ فِي الْمَرَّتَيْنِ حَتَّى يَلْزَمَ الْجَمْعُ   بَيْنَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فِي إِحْدَى التَّطْلِيقَتَي  ِنِ كَمَا ذَكَرَ ، بَلِ   الْمُرَادُ بِالطَّلَاقِ الْمَحْصُورِ هُوَ خُصُوصُ الطَّلَاقِ الَّذِي   تُمْلَكُ بَعْدَهُ الرَّجْعَةُ كَمَا ذَكَرْنَا ، وَكَمَا فَسَّرَ بِهِ   الْآيَةَ جَمَاهِيرُ عُلَمَاءِ التَّفْسِيرِ . وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ   وَجْهُ الدَّلِيلِ فِي الْآيَةِ أَنَّ قَوْلَهُ تَعَالَى : أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ عَامٌّ   يَتَنَاوَلُ إِيقَاعَ الثَّلَاثِ دَفْعَةً وَاحِدَةً ، وَلَا يَخْفَى   عَدَمُ ظُهُورِهِ ، وَلَكِنَّ كَوْنَ الْآيَةِ لَا دَلِيلَ فِيهَا عَلَى   وُقُوعِ الثَّلَاثِ بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ ، لَا يُنَافِي أَنْ تَقُومَ عَلَى   ذَلِكَ أَدِلَّةٌ ، وَسَنَذْكُرُ أَدِلَّةَ ذَلِكَ وَأَدِلَّةَ مَنْ   خَالَفَ فِيهِ ، وَالرَّاجِحُ عِنْدَنَا فِي ذَلِكَ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ   تَعَالَى مَعَ إِيضَاحِ خُلَاصَةِ الْبَحْثِ كُلِّهِ فِي آخِرِ الْكَلَامِ   إِيضَاحًا تَامًّا . 

فَنَقُولُ وَبِاللَّهِ نَسْتَعِينُ : اعْلَمْ أَنَّ مِنْ أَدِلَّةِ الْقَائِلِينَ بِلُزُومِ الثَّلَاثِ مُجْتَمِعَةً حَدِيثُ  سَهْلِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ السَّاعِدِيِّ  ، الثَّابِتُ فِي الصَّحِيحِ فِي قِصَّةِ لِعَانِ عُوَيْمِرٍ الْعَجْلَانِيِّ  وَزَوْجِهِ ; فَإِنَّ فِيهِ : " فَلَمَّا فَرَغَا قَالَ عُوَيْمِرٌ      : كَذَبْتُ عَلَيْهَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنْ أَمْسَكْتُهَا ،   فَطَلَّقَهَا ثَلَاثًا قَبْلَ أَنْ يَأْمُرَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قَالَ  ابْنُ شِهَابٍ    : فَكَانَتْ سُنَّةُ الْمُتَلَاعِنَي  ْنِ   " . 

أَخْرَجَ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  هَذَا  الْحَدِيثَ  تَحْتَ التَّرْجَمَةِ الْمُتَقَدِّمَة  ِ عَنْهُ ، وَوَجْهُ  الدَّلِيلِ  مِنْهُ : أَنَّهُ أَوْقَعَ الثَّلَاثَ فِي كَلِمَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ ،  وَلَمْ  يُنْكِرْهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . 

وَرَدَّ الْمُخَالِفُ الِاسْتِدْلَالَ بِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ ; بِأَنَّ الْمُفَارَقَةَ وَقَعَتْ بِنَفْسِ اللِّعَانِ فَلَمْ   [ ص:  106 ] يُصَادِفْ  تَطْلِيقَهُ الثَّلَاثَ مَحَلًّا ، وَرَدَّ هَذَا  الِاعْتِرَاضَ ; بِأَنَّ  الِاحْتِجَاجَ بِالْحَدِيثِ مِنْ حَيْثُ إِنَّ  النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لَمْ يُنْكِرْ عَلَيْهِ  إِيقَاعَ الثَّلَاثِ  مَجْمُوعَةً ، فَلَوْ كَانَ مَمْنُوعًا لَأَنْكَرَهُ  ، وَلَوْ كَانَتِ الْفُرْقَةُ بِنَفْسِ اللِّعَانِ وَبِأَنَّ   الْفُرْقَةَ لَمْ يَدُلَّ عَلَى أَنَّهَا بِنَفْسِ اللِّعَانِ كِتَابٌ   وَلَا سُنَّةٌ صَرِيحَةٌ وَلَا إِجْمَاعٌ ، وَالْعُلَمَاءُ مُخْتَلِفُونَ   فِي ذَلِكَ . 

فَذَهَبَ مَالِكٌ  وَأَصْحَابُهُ  إِلَى  أَنَّ الْفُرْقَةَ بِنَفْسِ اللِّعَانِ ، وَإِنَّمَا تَتَحَقَّقُ   بِلِعَانِ الزَّوْجَيْنِ مَعًا ، وَهُوَ رِوَايَةٌ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ    . وَذَهَبَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  وَأَصْحَابُهُ   إِلَى أَنَّ الْفُرْقَةَ بِنَفْسِ اللِّعَانِ ، وَتَقَعُ عِنْدَ فَرَاغِ   الزَّوْجِ مِنْ أَيْمَانِهِ قَبْلَ لِعَانِ الْمَرْأَةِ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  سَحْنُونٍ  مِنْ أَصْحَابِ مَالِكٍ    . 

وَذَهَبَ  الثَّوْرِيُّ  وَأَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  وَأَتْبَاعُهُمَ  ا إِلَى أَنَّهَا لَا تَقَعُ حَتَّى يُوقِعَهَا الْحَاكِمُ    ; وَاحْتَجُّوا بِظَاهِرِ مَا وَقَعَ فِي أَحَادِيثِ اللِّعَانِ ، فَقَدْ أَخْرَجَ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  فِي " صَحِيحِهِ " عَنِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ    : " أَنَّ   رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَرَّقَ بَيْنَ   رَجُلٍ وَامْرَأَةٍ قَذَفَهَا ، وَأَحْلَفَهُمَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   " . وَأَخْرَجَ أَيْضًا فِي " صَحِيحِهِ " عَنِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  مِنْ وَجْهٍ آخَرَ إِنَّهُ قَالَ : " لَاعَنَ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بَيْنَ رَجُلٍ   وَامْرَأَةٍ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ ، وَفَرَّقَ بَيْنَهُمَا   " وَرَوَاهُ بَاقِي الْجَمَاعَةِ عَنِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  ، وَبِهِ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ قَوْلَ  يَحْيَى بْنِ مَعِينٍ    : إِنَّ الرِّوَايَةَ بِلَفْظِ " فَرَّقَ " بَيْنَ الْمُتَلَاعِنَي  ْنِ خَطَأٌ ، يَعْنِي فِي خُصُوصِ حَدِيثِ  سَهْلِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ  الْمُتَقَدِّمِ ، لَا مُطْلَقًا ، بِدَلِيلِ ثُبُوتِهَا فِي الصَّحِيحِ مِنْ حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  كَمَا تَرَى . قَالَ  ابْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ    : إِنْ أَرَادَ مِنْ حَدِيثِ سَهْلٍ  فَسَهْلٌ ، وَإِلَّا فَمَرْدُودٌ . وَقَالَ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " فَتْحِ الْبَارِي " مَا نَصُّهُ : وَيُؤْخَذُ مِنْهُ أَنَّ إِطْلَاقَ  يَحْيَى بْنِ مَعِينٍ  وَغَيْرِهِ تَخْطِئَةَ الرِّوَايَةِ بِلَفْظِ " فَرَّقَ بَيْنَ الْمُتَلَاعِنَي  ْنِ   " إِنَّمَا الْمُرَادُ بِهِ فِي حَدِيثِ سَهْلٍ  بِخُصُوصِهِ ، فَقَدْ أَخْرَجَهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ  سُفْيَانَ بْنِ عُيَيْنَةَ  ، عَنِ  الزُّهْرِيِّ  عَنْهُ بِهَذَا اللَّفْظِ ، وَقَالَ بَعْدَهُ لَمْ يُتَابِعِ  ابْنَ عُيَيْنَةَ  عَلَى ذَلِكَ أَحَدٌ ، ثُمَّ أَخْرَجَ مِنْ طَرِيقِ  ابْنِ عُيَيْنَةَ  ، عَنْ  عَمْرِو بْنِ دِينَارٍ  ، عَنْ  سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ    : " فَرَّقَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بَيْنَ أَخَوَيْ بَنِي الْعَجْلَانِ    " ا ه ، مَحَلُّ الْغَرَضِ مِنْهُ بِلَفْظٍ ، وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا فِي حَدِيثِ سَهْلٍ    : " فَكَانَتْ سُنَةُ الْمُتَلَاعِنَي  ْنِ   " . 

وَاخْتُلِفَ فِي هَذَا اللَّفْظِ هَلْ هُوَ مُدْرَجٌ مِنْ كَلَامِ  الزُّهْرِيِّ  فَيَكُونُ مُرْسَلًا ، وَبِهِ قَالَ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ ؟ أَوْ هُوَ مِنْ كَلَامِ سَهْلٍ  فَهُوَ مَرْفُوعٌ مُتَّصِلٌ ؟ وَيُؤَيِّدُ كَوْنَهُ مِنْ كَلَامِ سَهْلٍ  مَا وَقَعَ فِي حَدِيثِ أَبِي دَاوُدَ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ  عِيَاضِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْفِهْرِيِّ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ شِهَابٍ  عَنْ سَهْلٍ  قَالَ : فَطَلَّقَهَا   ثَلَاثَ تَطْلِيقَاتٍ عِنْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - فَأَنْفَذَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ ، وَكَانَ مَا صُنِعَ عِنْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - سُنَّةً .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (15)
سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ (14)

*قَالَ سَهْلٌ      : حَضَرْتُ هَذَا عِنْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - فَمَضَتِ السُّنَّةُ بَعْدُ فِي الْمُتَلَاعِنَي  ْنِ ، أَنْ   [  ص: 107 ] يُفَرَّقَ بَيْنَهُمَا ، ثُمَّ لَا يَجْتَمِعَانِ أَبَدًا   . 

قَالَ الشَّوْكَانِيُّ  فِي " نَيْلِ الْأَوْطَارِ " : وَرِجَالُهُ رِجَالُ الصَّحِيحِ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ مَا سَكَتَ عَلَيْهِ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  فَأَقَلُّ   دَرَجَاتِهِ عِنْدَهُ الْحَسَنُ ، وَهَذِهِ الرِّوَايَةُ ظَاهِرَةٌ فِي   مَحَلِّ النِّزَاعِ ، وَبِهَا تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ احْتِجَاجَ  الْبُخَارِيِّ  لِوُقُوعِ الثَّلَاثِ دَفْعَةً بِحَدِيثِ سَهْلٍ  الْمَذْكُورِ وَاقِعٌ مَوْقِعَهُ ; لِأَنَّ الْمُطَّلِعَ عَلَى غَوَامِضِ إِشَارَاتِ  الْبُخَارِيِّ    - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - يَفْهَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا اللَّفْظَ الثَّابِتَ فِي " سُنَنِ أَبِي دَاوُدَ    " مُطَابِقٌ لِتَرْجَمَةِ  الْبُخَارِيِّ  ،   وَأَنَّهُ أَشَارَ بِالتَّرْجَمَةِ إِلَى هَذِهِ الرِّوَايَةِ وَلَمْ   يُخَرِّجْهَا ; لِأَنَّهَا لَيْسَتْ عَلَى شَرْطِهِ ، فَتَصْرِيحُ هَذَا   الصَّحَابِيِّ الْجَلِيلِ فِي هَذِهِ الرِّوَايَةِ الثَّابِتَةِ : " بِأَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنْفَذَ طَلَاقَ الثَّلَاثِ دَفْعَةً     " يَبْطُلُ بِإِيضَاحٍ أَنَّهُ لَا عِبْرَةَ بِسُكُوتِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَتَقْرِيرِهِ لَهُ ; بِنَاءً عَلَى أَنَّ  الْفُرْقَةَ  بِنَفْسِ اللِّعَانِ كَمَا تَرَى . 

وَذَهَبَ  عُثْمَانُ الْبَتِّيُّ  ،  وَأَبُو الشَّعْثَاءِ جَابِرُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ الْبَصْرِيُّ  ، أَحَدُ أَصْحَابِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  مِنْ فُقَهَاءِ التَّابِعِينَ إِلَى أَنَّ الْفُرْقَةَ لَا تَقَعُ حَتَّى يُوقِعَهَا الزَّوْجُ ، وَذَهَبَ أَبُو عُبَيْدٍ  إِلَى   أَنَّهَا تَقَعُ بِنَفْسِ الْقَذْفِ ، وَبِهَذَا تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كَوْنَ   الْفُرْقَةِ بِنَفْسِ اللِّعَانِ لَيْسَ أَمْرًا قَطْعِيًّا ، حَتَّى   تَرِدَ بِهِ دَلَالَةُ تَقْرِيرِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - عُوَيْمِرًا الْعَجْلَانِيَّ  ،   عَلَى إِيقَاعِ الثَّلَاثِ دَفْعَةً ، الثَّابِتُ فِي الصَّحِيحِ ، لَا   سِيَّمَا وَقَدْ عَرَفْتَ أَنَّ بَعْضَ الرِّوَايَاتِ فِيهَا التَّصْرِيحُ   بِأَنَّهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْفَذَ ذَلِكَ ، فَإِنْ   قِيلَ قَدْ وَقَعَ فِي حَدِيثٍ لِأَبِي دَاوُدَ  عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ،   وَقَضَى أَنْ لَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ قُوتٌ وَلَا سُكْنَى ، مِنْ أَجْلِ   أَنَّهُمَا يَفْتَرِقَانِ بِغَيْرِ طَلَاقٍ وَلَا مُتَوَفًّى عَنْهَا . 

فَالْجَوَابُ أَنَّ هَذَا التَّعْلِيلَ لِعَدَمِ إِيجَابِ النَّفَقَةِ   وَالسُّكْنَى ; لِلْمُلَاعَنَةِ بِعَدَمِ طَلَاقٍ أَوْ وَفَاةٍ يَحْتَمِلُ   كَوْنَهُ مِنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَلَيْسَ مَرْفُوعًا إِلَيْهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . 

وَهَذَا هُوَ الظَّاهِرُ أَنَّ  ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ  ذَكَرَ   الْعِلَّةَ لِمَا قَضَى بِهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - مِنْ عَدَمِ النَّفَقَةِ وَالسُّكْنَى ، وَأَرَاهُ   اجْتِهَادَهُ أَنَّ عِلَّةَ ذَلِكَ عَدَمُ الطَّلَاقِ وَالْوَفَاةِ . 

وَالظَّاهِرُ أَنَّ الْعِلَّةَ الصَّحِيحَةَ لِعَدَمِ النَّفَقَةِ   وَالسُّكْنَى هِيَ الْبَيْنُونَةُ بِمَعْنَاهَا الَّذِي هُوَ أَعَمُّ مِنْ   وُقُوعِهَا بِالطَّلَاقِ أَوْ بِالْفَسْخِ ، بِدَلِيلِ أَنَّ الْبَائِنَ بِالطَّلَاقِ لَا تَجِبُ لَهَا النَّفَقَةُ وَالسُّكْنَى عَلَى أَصَحِّ الْأَقْوَالِ دَلِيلًا . 

فَعُلِمَ أَنَّ عَدَمَ النَّفَقَةِ وَالسُّكْنَى لَا يَتَوَقَّفُ عَلَى عَدَمِ الطَّلَاقِ . 

وَأَوْضَحُ دَلِيلٍ فِي ذَلِكَ مَا صَحَّ عَنْهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ حَدِيثِ  فَاطِمَةَ بِنْتِ قَيْسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ   [ ص:  108 ] عَنْهَا  : " أَنَّهَا طَلَّقَهَا زَوْجُهَا آخِرَ ثَلَاثِ  تَطْلِيقَاتٍ فَلَمْ  يَجْعَلْ لَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  نَفَقَةً وَلَا سُكْنَى " أَخْرَجَهُ مُسْلِمٌ  فِي " صَحِيحِهِ " وَالْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  وَأَصْحَابُ   السُّنَنِ ، وَهُوَ نَصٌّ صَرِيحٌ صَحِيحٌ فِي أَنَّ الْبَائِنَ   بِالطَّلَاقِ لَا نَفَقَةَ لَهَا وَلَا سُكْنَى ، وَهَذَا الْحَدِيثُ   أَصَحُّ مِنْ حَدِيثِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  الْمُتَقَدِّمِ . 

وَصَرَّحَ الْأَئِمَّةُ بِأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَثْبُتْ مِنَ السُّنَّةِ مَا يُخَالِفُ حَدِيثَ فَاطِمَةَ  هَذَا ، وَمَا وَقَعَ فِي بَعْضِ الرِّوَايَاتِ عَنْ عُمَرَ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَقُولُ لَهَا : " السُّكْنَى وَالنَّفَقَةُ   " . فَقَالَ : قَالَ الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ    : لَا يَصِحُّ ذَلِكَ عَنْ عُمَرَ    . 

وَقَالَ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ    : السُّنَّةُ بِيَدِ فَاطِمَةَ  قَطْعًا ، وَأَيْضًا تِلْكَ الرِّوَايَةُ عَنْ عُمَرَ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ النَّخَعِيِّ  ، وَمَوْلِدُهُ بَعْدَ مَوْتِ عُمَرَ  بِسَنَتَيْنِ . 

قَالَ ابْنُ الْقَيِّمِ    : وَنَحْنُ نَشْهَدُ بِاللَّهِ شَهَادَةً نُسْأَلُ عَنْهَا إِذَا لَقِينَاهُ ، أَنَّهَا كَذِبٌ عَلَى عُمَرَ  ،   وَكَذِبٌ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ،   فَإِذَا حُقِّقَتْ أَنَّ السُّنَّةَ مَعَهَا وَأَنَّهَا صَاحِبَةُ   الْقِصَّةِ ، فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهَا لَمَّا سَمِعَتْ قَوْلَ عُمَرَ  لَا   نَتْرُكُ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ وَسُنَّةَ نَبِيِّنَا - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - لِقَوْلِ امْرَأَةٍ ، لَا نَدْرِي لَعَلَّهَا  حَفِظَتْ أَوْ  نَسِيَتْ ، قَالَتْ : بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ كِتَابُ اللَّهِ  . قَالَ  اللَّهُ : فَطَلِّقُوهُنَّ لِعِدَّتِهِنَّ   [ 65 \ 1 ] ، حَتَّى قَالَ : لَا تَدْرِي لَعَلَّ اللَّهَ يُحْدِثُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَمْرًا   [ 65 \ 1 ] . فَأَيُّ أَمْرٍ يَحْدُثُ بَعْدَ الثَّلَاثِ ، رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  ،  وَالنَّسَائِيُّ  ، وَأَحْمَدُ  ، وَمُسْلِمٌ  بِمَعْنَاهُ . فَتَحَصَّلَ أَنَّ السُّنَّةَ بِيَدِهَا وَكِتَابَ اللَّهِ مَعَهَا . 

وَهَذَا الْمَذْهَبُ بِحَسَبِ الدَّلِيلِ هُوَ أَوْضَحُ الْمَذَاهِبِ وَأَصْوَبُهَا . وَلِلْعُلَمَاءِ فِي نَفَقَةِ الْبَائِنِ وَسُكْنَاهَا أَقْوَالٌ   غَيْرُ هَذَا فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ أَوْجَبَهُمَا مَعًا ، وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ   أَوْجَبَ السُّكْنَى دُونَ النَّفَقَةِ ، وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ عَكَسَ . 

فَالْحَاصِلُ أَنَّ حَدِيثَ فَاطِمَةَ  هَذَا يَرُدُّ تَعْلِيلَ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  الْمَذْكُورَ   ، وَأَنَّهُ أَصَحُّ مِنْ حَدِيثِهِ ، وَفِيهِ التَّصْرِيحُ بِأَنَّ   سُقُوطَ النَّفَقَةِ وَالسُّكْنَى لَا يَتَوَقَّفُ عَلَى عَدَمِ الطَّلَاقِ   ، بَلْ يَكُونُ مَعَ الطَّلَاقِ الْبَائِنِ ، وَأَيْضًا فَالتَّصْرِيحُ   بِأَنَّهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْفَذَ الثَّلَاثَ دَفْعَةً   فِي الرِّوَايَةِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ أَوْلَى بِالِاعْتِبَارِ مِنْ كَلَامِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  الْمَذْكُورِ   ; لِأَنَّ مَنْ حَفِظَ حُجَّةً عَلَى مَنْ لَمْ يَحْفَظْ ، وَهَذَا   الصَّحَابِيُّ حَفِظَ إِنْفَاذَ الثَّلَاثِ ، وَالْمُثْبَتُ مُقَدَّمٌ   عَلَى النَّافِي . 

فَإِنْ قِيلَ : إِنْفَاذُهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الثَّلَاثَ   دَفْعَةً مِنَ الْمُلَاعِنِ عَلَى الرِّوَايَةِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ لَا  يَكُونُ  حُجَّةً فِي غَيْرِ اللِّعَانِ ; لِأَنَّ اللِّعَانَ تَجِبُ فِيهِ   الْفُرْقَةُ الْأَبَدِيَّةُ . فَإِنْفَاذُ الثَّلَاثِ مُؤَكِّدٌ لِذَلِكَ   الْأَمْرِ الْوَاجِبِ   [ ص: 109 ] بِخِلَافِ الْوَاقِعِ فِي غَيْرِ اللِّعَانِ . 

وَيَدُلُّ لِهَذَا أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   غَضِبَ مِنْ إِيقَاعِ الثَّلَاثِ دَفْعَةً فِي غَيْرِ اللِّعَانِ ،   وَقَالَ : " أَيُلْعَبُ بِكِتَابِ اللَّهِ وَأَنَا بَيْنَ أَظْهُرِكُمْ ؟ !   " كَمَا أَخْرَجَهُ  النَّسَائِيُّ  مِنْ حَدِيثِ  مَحْمُودِ بْنِ لَبِيدٍ  ، فَالْجَوَابُ مِنْ أَرْبَعَةِ أَوْجُهٍ : الْأَوَّلُ : الْكَلَامُ فِي حَدِيثِ  مَحْمُودِ بْنِ لَبِيدٍ  ، فَإِنَّهُ تَكَلَّمَ مِنْ جِهَتَيْنِ : الْأُولَى : أَنَّهُ مُرْسَلٌ ; لِأَنَّ  مَحْمُودَ بْنَ لَبِيدٍ  لَمْ   يَثْبُتْ لَهُ سَمَاعٌ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - وَإِنْ كَانَتْ وِلَادَتُهُ فِي عَهْدِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَذِكْرُهُ فِي الصَّحَابَةِ مِنْ أَجْلِ الرُّؤْيَةِ   ، وَقَدْ تَرْجَمَ لَهُ أَحْمَدُ  فِي مُسْنَدِهِ ، وَأَخْرَجَ لَهُ عِدَّةَ أَحَادِيثَ لَيْسَ فِيهَا شَيْءٌ صَرَّحَ فِيهِ بِالسَّمَاعِ . 

الثَّانِيَةُ : أَنَّ  النَّسَائِيَّ  قَالَ بَعْدَ تَخْرِيجِهِ لِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ لَا أَعْلَمُ أَحَدًا رَوَاهُ غَيْرُ مَخْرَمَةَ بْنِ بُكَيْرٍ يَعْنِي ابْنَ الْأَشَجِّ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، وَرِوَايَةُ مَخْرَمَةَ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، وِجَادَةٌ مِنْ كِتَابِهِ ، قَالَهُ أَحْمَدُ   وَابْنُ مَعِينٍ  وَغَيْرُهُمَا . 

وَقَالَ  ابْنُ الْمَدِينِيِّ    : سَمِعَ مِنْ أَبِيهِ قَلِيلًا ، قَالَ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " التَّقْرِيبِ " : رِوَايَتُهُ عَنْ أَبِيهِ وِجَادَةٌ مِنْ كِتَابِهِ ، قَالَ أَحْمَدُ   وَابْنُ مَعِينٍ  وَغَيْرُهُمَا ، وَقَالَ  ابْنُ الْمَدِينِيِّ    : سَمِعَ مِنْ أَبِيهِ قَلِيلًا . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : أَمَّا الْإِعْلَالُ الْأَوَّلُ   بِأَنَّهُ مُرْسَلٌ ، فَهُوَ مَرْدُودٌ بِأَنَّهُ مُرْسَلُ صَحَابِيٍّ   وَمَرَاسِيلُ الصَّحَابَةِ لَهَا حُكْمُ الْوَصْلِ ،  وَمَحْمُودُ بْنُ لَبِيدٍ  الْمَذْكُورُ جُلُّ رِوَايَتِهِ عَنِ الصَّحَابَةِ ، كَمَا قَالَهُ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " التَّقْرِيبِ " وَغَيْرِهِ . 

وَالْإِعْلَالُ الثَّانِي بِأَنَّ رِوَايَةَ مَخْرَمَةَ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ وِجَادَةٌ مِنْ كِتَابِهِ فِيهِ أَنَّ مُسْلِمًا  أَخْرَجَ فِي " صَحِيحِهِ " عِدَّةَ أَحَادِيثَ مِنْ رِوَايَةِ مَخْرَمَةَ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، وَالْمُسْلِمُون  َ مُجْمِعُونَ عَلَى قَبُولِ أَحَادِيثِ مُسْلِمٍ  إِلَّا بِمُوجِبٍ صَرِيحٍ يَقْتَضِي الرَّدَّ ، فَالْحَقُّ أَنَّ الْحَدِيثَ ثَابِتٌ إِلَّا أَنَّ الِاسْتِدْلَالَ بِهِ يَرُدُّهُ . 

الْوَجْهُ الثَّانِي : وَهُوَ أَنْ حَدِيثَ مَحْمُودٍ  لَيْسَ   فِيهِ التَّصْرِيحُ بِأَنَّهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  أَنْفَذَ  الثَّلَاثَ ، وَلَا أَنَّهُ لَمْ يُنْفِذْهَا ، وَحَدِيثُ سَهْلٍ  عَلَى   الرِّوَايَةِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ فِيهِ التَّصْرِيحُ بِأَنَّهُ أَنْفَذَهَا ،   وَالْمُبَيَّنُ مُقَدَّمٌ عَلَى الْمُجْمَلِ ، كَمَا تَقَرَّرَ فِي   الْأُصُولِ بَلْ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ احْتَجَّ لِإِيقَاعِ الثَّلَاثِ   دَفْعَةً ، بِحَدِيثِ مَحْمُودٍ  هَذَا . 

وَوَجْهُ اسْتِدْلَالِهِ بِهِ أَنَّهُ طَلَّقَ ثَلَاثًا يَظُنُّ لُزُومَهَا   ، فَلَوْ كَانَتْ غَيْرَ لَازِمَةٍ لِبَيَّنَ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   [ ص: 110 ] أَنَّهَا غَيْرُ لَازِمَةٍ ; لِأَنَّ الْبَيَانَ لَا يَجُوزُ تَأْخِيرُهُ عَنْ وَقْتِ الْحَاجَةِ . 

الْوَجْهُ الثَّالِثُ : أَنَّ إِمَامَ الْمُحَدِّثِينَ  مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ إِسْمَاعِيلَ الْبُخَارِيَّ    - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - أَخْرَجَ حَدِيثَ سَهْلٍ  تَحْتَ   التَّرْجَمَةِ الَّتِي هِيَ قَوْلُهُ : " بَابُ مَنْ جَوَّزَ الطَّلَاقَ   الثَّلَاثَ " وَهُوَ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى أَنَّهُ يَرَى عَدَمَ الْفَرْقِ بَيْنَ   اللِّعَانِ وَغَيْرِهِ فِي الِاحْتِجَاجِ بِإِنْفَاذِ الثَّلَاثِ  دَفْعَةً .  

الْوَجْهُ الرَّابِعُ : هُوَ مَا سَيَأْتِي مِنَ الْأَحَادِيثِ الدَّالَّةِ عَلَى وُقُوعِ الثَّلَاثِ دَفْعَةً ، كَحَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  ، وَحَدِيثِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ  ، وَإِنْ كَانَ الْكُلُّ لَا يَخْلُو مِنْ كَلَامٍ . وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِأَنَّ اللِّعَانَ طَلَاقٌ لَا فَسْخٌ : أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  ، وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ  ، وَحَمَّادٌ  ، وَصَحَّ عَنْ  سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ  ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ الْحَافِظُ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " فَتْحِ الْبَارِي " وَعَنِ الضَّحَّاكِ   وَالشَّعْبِيِّ    : إِذَا أَكْذَبَ نَفْسَهُ رُدَّتْ إِلَيْهِ امْرَأَتُهُ . 

وَبِهَذَا كُلِّهِ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ رَدَّ الِاحْتِجَاجِ بِتَقْرِيرِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عُوَيْمِرَ الْعَجْلَانِيَّ  ،   عَلَى إِيقَاعِ الثَّلَاثِ دَفْعَةً ، بِأَنَّ الْفُرْقَةَ بِنَفْسِ   اللِّعَانِ لَا يَخْلُو مِنْ نَظَرٍ ، وَلَوْ سَلَّمْنَا أَنَّ الْفُرْقَةَ   بِنَفْسِ اللِّعَانِ فَإِنَّا لَا نُسَلِّمُ أَنَّ سُكُوتَهُ - صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لَا دَلِيلَ فِيهِ ، بَلْ نَقُولُ : لَوْ   كَانَتْ لَا تَقَعُ دَفْعَةً لَبَيَّنَ أَنَّهَا لَا تَقَعُ دَفْعَةً ،   وَلَوْ كَانَتِ الْفُرْقَةُ بِنَفْسِ اللِّعَانِ ، كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ . 
وَمِنْ أَدِلَّتِهِمْ حَدِيثُ عَائِشَةَ  الثَّابِتُ فِي الصَّحِيحِ فِي قِصَّةِ رِفَاعَةَ الْقُرَظِيِّ  وَامْرَأَتِهِ ، فَإِنَّ فِيهِ : " فَقَالَتْ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ! إِنْ رِفَاعَةَ  طَلَّقَنِي فَبَتَّ طَلَاقِي   " الْحَدِيثَ . وَقَدْ أَخْرَجَهُ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  تَحْتَ   التَّرْجَمَةِ الْمُتَقَدِّمَة  ِ ، فَإِنَّ قَوْلَهَا " فَبَتَّ طَلَاقِي "   ظَاهِرٌ فِي أَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهَا : أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ الْبَتَّةَ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : الِاسْتِدْلَالُ بِهَذَا   الْحَدِيثِ غَيْرُ نَاهِضٍ فِيمَا يَظْهَرُ ; لِأَنَّ مُرَادَهَا   بِقَوْلِهَا : فَبَتَّ طَلَاقِي ؛ أَيْ : بِحُصُولِ الطَّلْقَةِ   الثَّالِثَةِ . 

وَيُبَيِّنُهُ أَنَّ  الْبُخَارِيَّ  ذَكَرَ فِي كِتَابِ الْأَدَبِ مِنْ وَجْهٍ آخَرَ أَنَّهَا قَالَتْ : طَلَّقَنِي آخِرَ ثَلَاثِ تَطْلِيقَاتٍ ،   وَهَذِهِ الرِّوَايَةُ تُبَيِّنُ الْمُرَادَ مِنْ قَوْلِهَا فَبَتَّ   طَلَاقِي ، وَأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ دَفْعَةً وَاحِدَةً ، وَمِنْ   أَدِلَّتِهِمْ حَدِيثُ عَائِشَةَ  الثَّابِتُ فِي الصَّحِيحِ . وَقَدْ أَخْرَجَهُ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  تَحْتَ التَّرْجَمَةِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ أَيْضًا : " أَنَّ   رَجُلًا طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ ثَلَاثًا ، فَتَزَوَّجَتْ فَطَلَّقَ ،   فَسُئِلَ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَتَحِلُّ   لِلْأَوَّلِ ؟ قَالَ : " لَا ، حَتَّى يَذُوقَ عُسَيْلَتَهَا كَمَا ذَاقَ   الْأَوَّلُ   " فَإِنَّ قَوْلَهُ ثَلَاثًا ظَاهِرٌ فِي كَوْنِهَا   مَجْمُوعَةً ، وَاعْتَرَضَ الِاسْتِدْلَالَ بِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ بِأَنَّهُ   مُخْتَصَرٌ مِنْ قِصَّةِ رِفَاعَةَ  ،   وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا قَرِيبًا أَنَّ بَعْضَ الرِّوَايَاتِ الصَّحِيحَةِ   دَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّهَا ثَلَاثٌ مُفَرَّقَةٌ لَا مَجْمُوعَةٌ ، وَرَدَّ هَذَا     [ ص: 111 ] الِاعْتِرَاضَ بِأَنَّ غَيْرَ رِفَاعَةَ  قَدْ وَقَعَ لَهُ مَعَ امْرَأَتِهِ نَظِيرُ مَا وَقَعَ لِرِفَاعَةَ  ، فَلَا مَانِعَ مِنَ التَّعَدُّدِ ، وَكَوْنُ الْحَدِيثِ الْأَخِيرِ فِي قِصَّةٍ أُخْرَى كَمَا ذَكَرَهُ الْحَافِظُ ابْنُ حَجْرٍ  فِي الْكَلَامِ عَلَى قِصَّةِ رِفَاعَةَ  ،   فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ فِيهَا مَا نَصُّهُ : وَهَذَا الْحَدِيثُ إِنْ كَانَ   مَحْفُوظًا فَالْوَاضِحُ مِنْ سِيَاقِهِ أَنَّهَا قِصَّةٌ أُخْرَى ،   وَأَنَّ كُلًّا مِنْ رِفَاعَةَ الْقُرَظِيِّ  ، وَرِفَاعَةَ النَّضْرِيِّ  وَقَعَ لَهُ مَعَ زَوْجَةٍ لَهُ طَلَاقٌ ، فَتَزَوَّجَ كُلًّا مِنْهُمَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ الزُّبَيْرِ  فَطَلَّقَهَا   قَبْلَ أَنْ يَمَسَّهَا ، فَالْحُكْمُ فِي قِصَّتِهِمَا مُتَّحِدٌ مَعَ   تَغَايُرِ الْأَشْخَاصِ . وَبِهَذَا يَتَبَيَّنُ خَطَأُ مَنْ وَحَّدَ   بَيْنَهُمَا ظَنًّا مِنْهُ أَنَّ رِفَاعَةَ بْنَ سَمَوْأَلٍ هُوَ رَفَاعَةُ بْنُ وَهْبٍ    . ا ه ، مَحَلُّ الْحَاجَةِ مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ . 

وَمِنْ أَدِلَّتِهِمْ مَا أَخْرَجَهُ  النَّسَائِيُّ  عَنْ  مَحْمُودِ بْنِ لَبِيدٍ  قَالَ : " أُخْبِرَ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَنْ رَجُلٍ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ ثَلَاثَ تَطْلِيقَاتٍ جَمِيعًا ، فَقَامَ مُغْضَبًا ، فَقَالَ : " أَيُلْعَبُ بِكِتَابِ اللَّهِ وَأَنَا بَيْنَ أَظْهُرِكُمْ ؟ !     " وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا أَنَّ وَجْهَ الِاسْتِدْلَالِ مِنْهُ : أَنَّ   الْمُطَلِّقَ يَظُنُّ الثَّلَاثَ الْمَجْمُوعَةَ وَاقِعَةً ، فَلَوْ   كَانَتْ لَا تَقَعُ لَبَيَّنَ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهَا لَا تَقَعُ ; لِأَنَّهُ لَا يَجُوزُ فِي حَقِّهِ   تَأْخِيرُ الْبَيَانِ عَنْ وَقْتِ الْحَاجَةِ إِلَيْهِ . 

وَقَدْ قَالَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  فِي حَدِيثِ مَحْمُودٍ  هَذَا   : إِنَّ إِسْنَادَهُ جَيِّدٌ ، وَقَالَ الْحَافِظُ فِي " بُلُوغِ   الْمَرَامِ " : رُوَاتُهُ مُوَثَّقُونَ ، وَقَالَ فِي " الْفَتْحِ " :   رِجَالُهُ ثِقَاتٌ ، فَإِنْ قِيلَ : غَضِبَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَتَصْرِيحُهُ بِأَنَّ ذَلِكَ الْجَمْعَ   لِلطَّلَقَاتِ لَعِبٌ بِكِتَابِ اللَّهِ يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّهَا لَا تَقَعُ   ; لِقَوْلِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَنْ أَحْدَثَ فِي أَمْرِنَا هَذَا مَا لَيْسَ مِنْهُ فَهُوَ رَدٌّ   " ، وَفِي رِوَايَةِ " مَنْ عَمِلَ عَمَلًا لَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ أَمْرُنَا فَهُوَ رَدٌّ     " ، فَالْجَوَابُ أَنَّ كَوْنَهُ مَمْنُوعًا ابْتِدَاءً لَا يُنَافِي   وُقُوعَهُ بَعْدَ الْإِيقَاعِ ، وَيَدُلُّ لَهُ مَا سَيَأْتِي قَرِيبًا   عَنِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  مِنْ  قَوْلِهِ لِمَنْ  سَأَلَهُ : وَإِنْ كُنْتَ طَلَّقْتَهَا ثَلَاثًا فَقَدْ  حَرُمَتْ عَلَيْكَ  حَتَّى تَنْكِحَ زَوْجًا غَيْرَكَ ، وَعَصَيْتَ اللَّهَ  فِيمَا أَمَرَكَ  بِهِ مِنْ طَلَاقِ امْرَأَتِكِ ، وَلَا سِيَّمَا عَلَى  قَوْلِ الْحَاكِمِ    : إِنَّهُ مَرْفُوعٌ ، وَهَذَا ثَابِتٌ عَنِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  فِي الصَّحِيحِ ، وَيُؤَيِّدُهُ مَا سَيَأْتِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ قَرِيبًا مِنْ حَدِيثِهِ الْمَرْفُوعِ عِنْدَ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ِّ  أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ لَهُ : " كَانَتْ تَبِينُ مِنْكَ وَتَكُونُ مَعْصِيَةٌ   " وَيُؤَيِّدُهُ أَيْضًا مَا سَيَأْتِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  بِإِسْنَادٍ   صَحِيحٍ أَنَّهُ قَالَ لِمَنْ سَأَلَهُ عَنْ ثَلَاثٍ أَوْقَعَهَا  دَفْعَةً  : " إِنَّكَ لَمْ تَتَّقِ اللَّهَ فَيَجْعَلُ لَكَ مَخْرَجًا ،  عَصَيْتَ  رَبَّكَ ، وَبَانَتْ مِنْكَ امْرَأَتُكَ   " . 

وَبِالْجُمْلَةِ فَالْمُنَاسِبُ لِمُرْتَكِبِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ التَّشْدِيدُ   لَا التَّخْفِيفُ بِعَدَمِ الْإِلْزَامِ ، وَمِنْ أَدِلَّتِهِمْ مَا   أَخْرَجَهُ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  عَنِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - إِنَّهُ قَالَ : فَقُلْتُ   : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ! أَرَأَيْتَ لَوْ طَلَّقْتُهَا ثَلَاثًا أَكَانَ   يَحِلُّ لِي أَنْ أُرَاجِعَهَا ؟ قَالَ : " لَا ، كَانَتْ   [ ص: 112 ] تَبِينُ مِنْكَ وَتَكُونُ مَعْصِيَةٌ   " وَفِي إِسْنَادِهِ  عَطَاءٌ الْخُرَاسَانِيّ  ُ  وَهُوَ مُخْتَلَفٌ فِيهِ ، وَقَدْ وَثَّقَهُ التِّرْمِذِيُّ  ، وَقَالَ  النَّسَائِيُّ  ، وَأَبُو حَاتِمٍ    : لَا بَأْسَ بِهِ ، وَكَذَّبَهُ  سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ  ، وَضَعَّفَهُ غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ ، وَقَالَ  الْبُخَارِيُّ    : لَيْسَ فِيمَنْ رُوِيَ عَنْ مَالِكٍ  مَنْ يَسْتَحِقُّ التَّرْكَ غَيْرُهُ ، وَقَالَ شُعْبَةُ    : كَانَ نَسِيًّا ، وَقَالَ  ابْنُ حِبَّانَ      : كَانَ مِنْ خِيَارِ عِبَادِ اللَّهِ ، غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ كَثِيرُ   الْوَهْمِ سَيِّئُ الْحِفْظِ ، يُخْطِئُ وَلَا يَدْرِي ، فَلَمَّا كَثُرَ   ذَلِكَ فِي رِوَايَتِهِ بَطَلَ الِاحْتِجَاجُ بِهِ . وَأَيْضًا   الزِّيَادَةُ الَّتِي هِيَ مَحَلُّ الْحُجَّةِ مِنَ الْحَدِيثِ أَعْنِي   قَوْلَهُ : " أَرَأَيْتَ لَوْ طَلَّقْتُهَا   " إِلَخْ ، مِمَّا تَفَرَّدَ بِهِ عَطَاءٌ  الْمَذْكُورُ   . وَقَدْ شَارَكَهُ الْحُفَّاظُ فِي أَصْلِ الْحَدِيثِ ، وَلَمْ   يَذْكُرُوا الزِّيَادَةَ الْمَذْكُورَةَ . وَفِي إِسْنَادِهَا شُعَيْبُ بْنُ زُرَيْقٍ الشَّامِيُّ  وَهُوَ ضَعِيفٌ ، وَأَعَلَّ عَبْدُ الْحَقِّ  فِي أَحْكَامِهِ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ ، بِأَنَّ فِي إِسِنَادِهِ  مُعَلَّى بْنَ مَنْصُورٍ  ، وَقَالَ : رَمَاهُ أَحْمَدُ  بِالْكَذِبِ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : أَمَّا  عَطَاءٌ الْخُرَاسَانِيّ  ُ  الْمَذْكُورُ فَهُوَ مِنْ رِجَالِ مُسْلِمٍ  فِي " صَحِيحِهِ " وَأَمَّا  مُعَلَّى بْنُ مَنْصُورٍ  فَقَدْ قَالَ فِيهِ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " التَّقْرِيبِ " : ثِقَةٌ سُنِّيٌّ فَقِيهٌ طُلِبَ لِلْقَضَاءِ فَامْتَنَعَ ، أَخْطَأَ مَنْ زَعَمَ أَنَّ أَحْمَدَ  رَمَاهُ بِالْكَذِبِ ، أَخْرَجَ لَهُ الشَّيْخَانِ وَبَاقِي الْجَمَاعَةِ . وَأَمَّا شُعَيْبُ بْنُ زُرَيْقٍ أَبُو شَيْبَةَ الشَّامِيِّ  فَقَدْ قَالَ فِيهِ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي   " التَّقْرِيبِ " : صَدُوقٌ يُخْطِئُ ، وَمَنْ كَانَ كَذَلِكَ فَلَيْسَ   مَرْدُودَ الْحَدِيثِ ، لَا سِيَّمَا وَقَدِ اعْتَضَدَتْ رِوَايَتُهُ بِمَا   تَقَدَّمَ فِي حَدِيثِ سَهْلٍ  ، وَبِمَا رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ فِي [ السُّنَنِ الْكُبْرَى ] مَا نَصُّهُ : أَخْبَرَنَا  أَبُو الْحَسَنِ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ عَبْدَانَ    : أَنَا  أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عُبَيْدٍ الصَّفَّارِ  ، أَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْوَاسِطِيُّ  ، أَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ حُمَيْدٍ الرَّازِيُّ  ، أَنَا  سَلَمَةُ بْنُ الْفَضْلِ  ، عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ أَبِي قَيْسٍ  ، عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْأَعْلَى  ، عَنْ  سُوَيْدِ بْنِ غَفَلَةَ  ، قَالَ : كَانَتْ عَائِشَةُ الْخَثْعَمِيَّة  ُ  عِنْدَ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا ، فَلَمَّا قُتِلَ عَلِيٌّ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - قَالَتْ : لِتَهْنِكَ الْخِلَافَةُ ، قَالَ : بِقَتْلِ عَلِيٍّ  تُظْهِرِينَ   الشَّمَاتَةَ ، اذْهَبِي فَأَنْتِ طَالِقٌ ، يَعْنِي ثَلَاثًا قَالَ :   فَتَلَفَّعَتْ بِثِيَابِهَا ، وَقَعَدَتْ حَتَّى قَضَتْ عِدَّتَهَا ،   فَبَعَثَ إِلَيْهَا بِبَقِيَّةٍ بَقِيَتْ لَهَا مِنْ صَدَاقِهَا وَعَشَرَةِ   آلَافٍ صَدَقَةً ، فَلَمَّا جَاءَهَا الرَّسُولُ قَالَتْ : مَتَاعٌ   قَلِيلٌ مِنْ حَبِيبٍ مُفَارِقٍ ، فَلَمَّا بَلَغَهُ قَوْلُهَا بَكَى ،   ثُمَّ قَالَ : لَوْلَا أَنِّي سَمِعْتُ جَدِّي أَوْ حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي   أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ جَدِّي يَقُولُ : " أَيُّمَا  رَجُلٍ  طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ ثَلَاثًا عِنْدَ الْأَقْرَاءِ " أَوْ "  ثَلَاثًا  مُبْهَمَةً لَمْ تَحِلَّ لَهُ حَتَّى تَنْكِحَ زَوْجًا غَيْرَهُ   " لَرَاجَعْتُهَا   . 

وَكَذَلِكَ رُوِيَ عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ شَمِرٍ  ، عَنْ  عِمْرَانَ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ  ، وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْأَعْلَى  ، عَنْ  سُوَيْدِ بْنِ غَفَلَةَ    . ا ه مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ . وَضِعْفُ هَذَا الْإِسْنَادِ بِأَنَّ فِيهِ مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ   [ ص: 113 ] حُمَيْدِ بْنِ حَيَّانَ الرَّازِيَّ  ، قَالَ فِيهِ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " التَّقْرِيبِ " : حَافِظٌ ضَعِيفٌ ، وَكَانَ  ابْنُ مَعِينٍ  حَسَنَ الرَّأْيِ فِيهِ ، أَنَّ فِيهِ أَيْضًا سَلَمَةَ بْنَ الْفَضْلِ الْأَبْرَشَ ، مَوْلَى الْأَنْصَارِ قَاضِي الرَّيِّ  قَالَ فِيهِ فِي " التَّقْرِيبِ " : صَدُوقٌ كَثِيرُ الْخَطَأِ وَرُوِيَ مِنْ غَيْرِ هَذَا الْوَجْهِ وَرَوَى نَحْوَهُ  الطَّبَرَانِيُّ  مِنْ حَدِيثِ  سُوَيْدِ بْنِ غَفَلَةَ  ، وَضَعَّفَ الْحَدِيثَ  إِسْحَاقُ بْنُ رَاهَوَيْهِ  ، وَيُؤَيِّدُ حَدِيثَ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  الْمَذْكُورَ أَيْضًا مَا ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  مِنْ   إِنَّهُ قَالَ : " وَإِنْ كُنْتَ طَلَّقْتَهَا ثَلَاثًا فَقَدْ حَرُمَتْ   عَلَيْكَ حَتَّى تَنْكِحَ زَوْجًا غَيْرَكَ ، وَعَصَيْتَ اللَّهَ فِيمَا   أَمَرَكَ بِهِ مِنْ طَلَاقِ امْرَأَتِكَ   " . وَلَا سِيَّمَا عَلَى قَوْلِ   الْحَاكِمِ    : إِنَّهُ مَرْفُوعٌ ، وَعَلَى ثُبُوتِ حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  الْمَذْكُورِ ، فَهُوَ ظَاهِرٌ فِي مَحَلِّ النِّزَاعِ . 

فَمَا ذَكَرَهُ بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ مِنْ أَنَّهُ لَوْ صَحَّ لَمْ   يَكُنْ فِيهِ حُجَّةٌ ; بِنَاءً عَلَى حَمْلِهِ عَلَى كَوْنِ الثَّلَاثِ   مُفَرَّقَةً لَا مُجْتَمِعَةً ، فَهُوَ بَعِيدٌ . وَالْحَدِيثُ ظَاهِرٌ فِي   كَوْنِهَا مُجْتَمِعَةً ; لِأَنَّ  ابْنَ عُمَرَ  لَا   يَسْأَلُ عَنِ الثَّلَاثِ الْمُتَفَرِّقَة  ِ إِذْ لَا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ   أَنَّهَا مُحَرَّمَةٌ ، وَلَيْسَ مَحَلُّ نِزَاعٍ . وَمِنْ أَدِلَّتِهِمْ   مَا أَخْرَجَهُ عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ  فِي " مُصَنَّفِهِ " ، عَنْ  عُبَادَةَ بْنِ الصَّامِتِ  ، قَالَ : " طَلَّقَ   جَدِّي امْرَأَةً لَهُ أَلْفَ تَطْلِيقَةٍ ، فَانْطَلَقَ إِلَى رَسُولِ   اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَذَكَرَ لَهُ ذَلِكَ ،   فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَا اتَّقَى   اللَّهَ جَدُّكَ ، أَمَّا ثَلَاثٌ فَلَهُ ، وَأَمَّا تِسْعُمِائَةٍ   وَسَبْعٌ وَتِسْعُونَ فَعُدْوَانٌ وَظُلْمٌ ، إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ عَذَّبَهُ   وَإِنْ شَاءَ غَفَرَ لَهُ   " . وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ : " إِنَّ   أَبَاكَ لَمْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ فَيَجْعَلَ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا ، بَانَتْ  مِنْهُ  بِثَلَاثٍ عَلَى غَيْرِ السُّنَّةِ ، وَتِسْعُمِائَةٍ وَسَبْعٌ   وَتِسْعُونَ إِثْمٌ فِي عُنُقِهِ   " وَفِي إِسْنَادِهِ يَحْيَى بْنُ الْعَلَاءِ  ، وَعُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ الْوَلِيدِ  ، وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ  ، وَلَا يُحْتَجُّ بِوَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ . 

وَقَدْ رَوَاهُ بَعْضُهُمْ عَنْ صَدَقَةَ بْنِ أَبِي عِمْرَانَ  ، عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُبَادَةَ بْنِ الصَّامِتِ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ جَدِّهِ . وَمِنْ أَدِلَّتِهِمْ مَا رَوَاهُ  ابْنُ مَاجَهْ  عَنِ  الشَّعْبِيِّ  قَالَ : قُلْتُ  لِفَاطِمَةَ بِنْتِ قَيْسٍ    : حَدِّثِينِي عَنْ طَلَاقِكِ ، قَالَتْ : طَلَّقَنِي زَوْجِي ثَلَاثًا ، وَهُوَ خَارِجٌ إِلَى الْيَمَنِ  ، فَأَجَازَ ذَلِكَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   . 

وَفِي رِوَايَةِ أَبِي أُسَامَةَ  ، عَنْ  هِشَامِ بْنِ عُرْوَةَ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ  فَاطِمَةَ بِنْتِ قَيْسٍ  قَالَتْ : " يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ زَوِّجِي طَلَّقَنِي ثَلَاثًا ، فَأَخَافُ أَنْ يَقْتَحِمَ عَلَيَّ فَأَمَرَهَا فَتَحَوَّلَتْ   " . 

وَفِي مُسْلِمٍ  مِنْ رِوَايَةِ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ  ، أَنَّ  فَاطِمَةَ بِنْتَ قَيْسٍ  أَخْبَرَتْهُ أَنَّ أَبَا حَفْصِ بْنَ الْمُغِيرَةِ الْمَخْزُومِيَّ  طَلَّقَهَا ثَلَاثًا ثُمَّ انْطَلَقَ إِلَى الْيَمَنِ  إِلَخْ . . . وَفِيهِ عَنْ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ  أَيْضًا أَنَّهَا قَالَتْ : " فَطَلَّقَنِي الْبَتَّةَ   " . 

قَالُوا : فَهَذِهِ الرِّوَايَاتُ ظَاهِرَةٌ فِي أَنَّ الطَّلَاقَ كَانَ بِالثَّلَاثِ الْمُجْتَمِعَةِ ، وَلَا سِيَّمَا   [ ص: 114 ] حَدِيثُ  الشَّعْبِيِّ      ; لِقَوْلِهَا فِيهِ : فَأَجَازَ ذَلِكَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - إِذْ لَا يَحْتَاجُ إِلَى الْإِخْبَارِ   بِإِجَازَتِهِ إِلَّا الثَّلَاثَ الْمُجْتَمِعَةَ ، وَرَدَّ   الِاسْتِدْلَالَ بِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ بِمَا ثَبَتَ فِي بَعْضِ الرِّوَايَاتِ   الصَّحِيحَةِ ، كَمَا أَخْرَجَهُ مُسْلِمٌ  مِنْ رِوَايَةِ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ  أَيْضًا : أَنَّ فَاطِمَةَ  أَخْبَرَتْهُ أَنَّهَا كَانَتْ تَحْتَ أَبِي عَمْرِو بْنِ حَفْصِ بْنِ الْمُغِيرَةِ  فَطَلَّقَهَا آخِرَ ثَلَاثِ تَطْلِيقَاتٍ . 

فَهَذِهِ الرِّوَايَةُ تُفَسِّرُ الرِّوَايَاتِ الْمُتَقَدِّمَة  ِ ،   وَتُظْهِرُ أَنَّ الْمَقْصُودَ مِنْهَا أَنَّ ذَلِكَ وَقَعَ مُفَرَّقًا لَا   دَفْعَةً ، وَرَدَّ بَعْضُهُمْ هَذَا الِاعْتِرَاضَ بِأَنَّ  الرِّوَايَاتِ  الْمَذْكُورَةَ تَدُلُّ عَلَى عَدَمِ تَفْرِيقِ  الصَّحَابَةِ  وَالتَّابِعَيْن  ِ بَيْنَ صِيَغِ الْبَيْنُونَةِ الثَّلَاثِ ،  يَعْنُونَ  لَفْظَ الْبَتَّةَ وَالثَّلَاثِ الْمُجْتَمِعَةِ ،  وَالثَّلَاثِ  الْمُتَفَرِّقَة  ِ ; لِتَعْبِيرِهَا فِي بَعْضِ الرِّوَايَاتِ  بِلَفْظِ  طَلَّقَنِي ثَلَاثًا ، وَفِي بَعْضِهَا بِلَفْظِ : طَلَّقَنِي  الْبَتَّةَ ،  وَفِي بَعْضِهَا بِلَفْظٍ : فَطَلَّقَنِي آخِرَ ثَلَاثِ  تَطْلِيقَاتٍ .  فَلَمْ تَخُصَّ لَفْظًا مِنْهَا عَنْ لَفْظٍ ; لِعِلْمِهَا  بِتَسَاوِي  الصِّيَغِ . 

وَلَوْ عَلِمْتَ أَنَّ بَعْضَهَا لَا يَحْرُمُ لَاحْتَرَزَتْ مِنْهُ . 

قَالُوا :  وَالشَّعْبِيُّ  قَالَ  لَهَا :  حَدِّثِينِي عَنْ طَلَاقِكِ ، أَيْ : عَنْ كَيْفِيَّتِهِ  وَحَالِهِ .  فَكَيْفَ يَسْأَلُ عَنِ الْكَيْفِيَّةِ وَيَقْبَلُ الْجَوَابَ  بِمَا فِيهِ  عِنْدَهُ إِجْمَالٌ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَنْ يَسْتَفْسِرَ عَنْهُ ، وَأَبُو سَلَمَةَ  رَوَى   عَنْهَا الصِّيَغَ الثَّلَاثَ ، فَلَوْ كَانَ بَيْنَهُ عِنْدَهُ  تَفَاوُتٌ  لَاعْتَرَضَ عَلَيْهَا بِاخْتِلَافِ أَلْفَاظِهَا ، وَتَثَبَّتَ  حَتَّى  يَعْلَمَ مِنْهَا بِأَيِّ الصِّيَغِ وَقَعَتْ بَيْنُونَتُهَا ،  فَتَرْكُهُ  لِذَلِكَ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى تَسَاوِي الصِّيَغِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ  عِنْدَهُ  هَكَذَا ذَكَرَهُ بَعْضُ الْأَجِلَّاءِ . 

وَالظَّاهِرُ أَنَّ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ لَا دَلِيلَ فِيهِ ; لِأَنَّ   الرِّوَايَاتِ الَّتِي فِيهَا إِجْمَالٌ بَيَّنَتْهَا الرِّوَايَةُ   الصَّحِيحَةُ الْأُخْرَى كَمَا هُوَ ظَاهِرٌ ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ   تَعَالَى . 

وَمِنْ أَدِلَّتِهِمْ مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  ،  وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيُّ  وَقَالَ : قَالَ أَبُو دَاوُدَ    : هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ ،  وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  ،  وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ  ُ  ،  وَابْنُ مَاجَهْ  ، وَصَحَّحَهُ  ابْنُ حِبَّانَ  ، وَالْحَاكِمُ  عَنْ رُكَانَةَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  أَنَّهُ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ سُهَيْمَةَ  الْبَتَّةَ   ، فَأَخْبَرَ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِذَلِكَ  .  فَقَالَ : وَاللَّهِ مَا أَرَدْتُ إِلَّا وَاحِدَةً ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ   اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " وَاللَّهِ مَا أَرَدْتَ   إِلَّا وَاحِدَةً " ؟ فَقَالَ رُكَانَةُ : وَاللَّهِ مَا أَرَدْتُ إِلَّا   وَاحِدَةً ، فَرَدَّهَا إِلَيْهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ ، وَطَلَّقَهَا الثَّانِيَةَ فِي زَمَانِ  عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ  ، وَالثَّالِثَةَ فِي زَمَنِ عُثْمَانَ  ، فَهَذَا الْحَدِيثُ صَحَّحَهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  ،  وَابْنُ حِبَّانَ  ، وَالْحَاكِمُ    . 

وَقَالَ فِيهِ  ابْنُ مَاجَهْ    : سَمِعْتُ  أَبَا الْحَسَنِ عَلِيَّ بْنَ مُحَمَّدٍ الطَّنَافِسِيَّ  يَقُولُ : مَا أَشْرَفَ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ . 

 [ ص: 115 ] وَقَالَ الشَّوْكَانِيُّ  فِي " نَيْلِ الْأَوْطَارِ " : قَالَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ    : قَدْ رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  مِنْ   وَجْهٍ آخَرَ ، وَلَهُ طُرُقٌ أُخَرُ ، فَهُوَ حَسَنٌ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ  .  وَهُوَ نَصٌّ فِي مَحَلِّ النِّزَاعِ ; لِأَنَّ تَحْلِيفَهُ صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِرُكَانَةَ  مَا   أَرَادَ بِلَفْظِ الْبَتَّةَ إِلَّا وَاحِدَةً دَلِيلٌ عَلَى أَنَّهُ  لَوْ  أَرَادَ بِهَا أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الْوَاحِدَةِ لَوَقَعَ ، وَالثَّلَاثُ   أَصْرَحُ فِي ذَلِكَ فِي لَفْظِ الْبَتَّةَ ; لِأَنَّ الْبَتَّةَ كِنَايَةٌ   وَالثَّلَاثَ صَرِيحٌ ، وَلَوْ كَانَ لَا يَقَعُ أَكْثَرُ مِنْ وَاحِدَةٍ  ،  لَمَا كَانَ لِتَحْلِيفِهِ مَعْنًى مَعَ اعْتِضَادِ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ   بِمَا قَدَّمْنَا مِنَ الْأَحَادِيثِ ، وَبِمَا سَنَذْكُرُهُ بَعْدَهُ إِنْ   شَاءَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ، وَإِنْ كَانَ الْكُلُّ لَا يَخْلُو مِنْ  كَلَامٍ  ، مَعَ أَنَّ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ تَكَلَّمَ فِيهِ : بِأَنَّ فِي  إِسْنَادِهِ  الزُّبَيْرَ بْنَ سَعِيدِ بْنِ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ سَعِيدِ بْنِ نَوْفَلِ بْنِ الْحَارِثِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ الْهَاشِمِيَّ    . 

قَالَ فِيهِ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي  "  التَّقْرِيبِ " : لَيِّنُ الْحَدِيثِ ، وَقَدْ ضَعَّفَهُ غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ  .  وَقِيلَ : إِنَّهُ مَتْرُوكٌ ، وَالْحَقُّ مَا قَالَهُ فِيهِ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  مِنْ أَنَّهُ لَيِّنُ الْحَدِيثِ . 

وَذَكَرَ التِّرْمِذِيُّ  عَنِ  الْبُخَارِيِّ  أَنَّهُ   مُضْطَرِبٌ فِيهِ . يُقَالُ ثَلَاثًا ، وَتَارَةً قِيلَ وَاحِدَةً .   وَأَصَحُّهَا أَنَّهُ طَلَّقَهَا الْبَتَّةَ ، وَأَنَّ الثَّلَاثَ ذُكِرَتْ   فِيهِ عَلَى الْمَعْنَى . 

وَقَالَ  ابْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ  فِي " التَّمْهِيدِ " : تَكَلَّمُوا فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ ، وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا آنِفًا تَصْحِيحَ أَبِي دَاوُدَ  ،  وَابْنِ حِبَّانَ  ، وَالْحَاكِمِ  لَهُ ، وَأَنَّ ابْنَ كَثِيرٍ  قَالَ : إِنَّهُ حَسَنٌ ، وَإِنَّهُ مُعْتَضِدٌ بِالْأَحَادِيثِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ قَبْلَهُ ، كَحَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  عِنْدَ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ِّ  ، وَحَدِيثِ الْحَسَنِ  عِنْدَ الْبَيْهَقِيِّ  ، وَحَدِيثِ  سَهْلِ بْنِ سَعْدِ السَّاعِدِيِّ  فِي لِعَانِ عُوَيْمِرٍ  وَزَوْجِهِ ، وَلَا سِيَّمَا عَلَى رِوَايَةِ فَأَنْفَذَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَعْنِي الثَّلَاثَ بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ . 

وَيَعْتَضِدُ أَيْضًا بِمَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  ،  وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ  ُ  ،  وَالنَّسَائِيُّ  عَنْ  حَمَّادِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ  ، قَالَ : قُلْتُ لِأَيُّوبَ    : هَلْ عَلِمْتَ أَحَدًا قَالَ فِي أَمْرِكَ بِيَدِكَ إِنَّهَا ثَلَاثٌ غَيْرَ الْحَسَنِ  ؟ قَالَ : لَا ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : اللَّهُمَّ غُفْرًا إِلَّا مَا حَدَّثَنِي قَتَادَةُ  عَنْ كَثِيرٍ - مَوْلَى ابْنِ سَمُرَةَ    - عَنْ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ  ، عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ : " ثَلَاثٌ   " . فَلَقِيتُ كَثِيرًا  فَسَأَلْتُهُ فَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ ، فَرَجَعْتُ إِلَى قَتَادَةَ  فَأَخْبَرْتُهُ فَقَالَ : نَسِيَ   . 

وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيُّ    : لَا نَعْرِفُهُ إِلَّا مِنْ حَدِيثِ  سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ حَرْبٍ  ، عَنْ  حَمَّادِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ  ، وَتَكَلَّمَ فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ مِنْ ثَلَاثِ جِهَاتٍ : الْأُولَى : أَنَّ  الْبُخَارِيَّ  لَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ مَرْفُوعًا ، وَقَالَ إِنَّهُ مَوْقُوفٌ عَلَى  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  وَيُجَابُ عَنْ هَذَا : بِأَنَّ الرَّفْعَ زِيَادَةٌ ، وَزِيَادَةُ الْعَدْلِ مَقْبُولَةٌ ، وَقَدْ رَوَاهُ  سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ حَرْبٍ  ، عَنْ   [ ص: 116 ]  حَمَّادِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ  مَرْفُوعًا ، وَجَلَالَتُهُمَ  ا مَعْرُوفَةٌ . 

قَالَ فِي " مَرَاقِي السُّعُودِ " : [ الرَّجَزِ ] 
وَالرَّفْعُ وَالْوَصْلُ وَزِيدَ اللَّفْظُ مَقْبُولَةٌ عِنْدَ إِمَامِ الْحِفْظِ 

الثَّانِيَةُ : أَنَّ كَثِيرًا  نَسِيَهُ  ،  وَيُجَابُ عَنْ هَذَا بِأَنَّ نِسْيَانَ الشَّيْخِ لَا يُبْطِلُ  رِوَايَةَ  مَنْ رَوَى عَنْهُ ; لِأَنَّهُ يَقِلُّ رَاوٍ يَحْفَظُ طُولَ  الزَّمَانِ  مَا يَرْوِيهِ ، وَهَذَا قَوْلُ الْجُمْهُورِ . 

وَقَدْ رَوَى  سُهَيْلُ بْنُ أَبِي صَالِحٍ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ    : أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَضَى بِالشَّاهِدِ وَالْيَمِينِ وَنَسِيَهُ ، فَكَانَ يَقُولُ : حَدَّثَنِي رَبِيعَةُ  عَنِّي وَلَمْ يُنْكِرْ عَلَيْهِ أَحَدٌ ، وَأَشَارَ إِلَيْهِ الْعِرَاقِيُّ  فِي أَلْفِيَّتِهِ بِقَوْلِهِ : [ الرَّجَزِ ] 
وَإِنْ يُرِدْهُ بِلَا أَذْكُرُ أَوْ     مَا يَقْتَضِي نِسْيَانَهُ فَقَدْ رَأَوْا 



الْحُكْمَ لِلذَّاكِرِ عِنْدَ الْمُعْظَمِ     وَحُكِيَ الْإِسْقَاطُ عَنْ بَعْضِهِمُ 



كَقِصَّةِ الشَّاهِدِ وَالْيَمِينِ إِذْ     نَسِيَهُ سُهَيْلٌ  الَّذِي أَخَذْ 



عَنْهُ فَكَانَ بَعْدُ عَنْ رَبِيعِهِ      عَنْ نَفْسِهِ يَرْوِيهِ لَنْ يُضِيعَهُ 


الثَّالِثَةُ : تَضْعِيفُهُ بِكَثِيرٍ مَوْلَى ابْنِ سَمُرَةَ  ، كَمَا قَالَ  ابْنُ حَزْمٍ  إِنَّهُ مَجْهُولٌ ، وَيُجَابُ عَنْهُ بِأَنَّ ابْنَ حَجَرٍ  قَالَ فِي " التَّقْرِيبِ " : إِنَّهُ مَقْبُولٌ ، وَمِنْ أَدِلَّتِهِمْ مَا رَوَاهُ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  مِنْ حَدِيثِ زَاذَانَ  ، عَنْ عَلِيٍّ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - قَالَ : سَمِعَ   النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - رَجُلًا طَلَّقَ   الْبَتَّةَ فَغَضِبَ ، وَقَالَ : " أَتَتَّخِذُونَ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ هُزُوًا ؟   أَوْ دِينَ اللَّهِ هُزُوًا ، أَوْ لَعِبًا ؟ مَنْ طَلَّقَ الْبَتَّةَ   أَلْزَمْنَاهُ ثَلَاثًا لَا تَحِلُّ لَهُ حَتَّى تَنْكِحَ زَوْجًا غَيْرَهُ     " وَفِيهِ إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ أُمَيَّةَ  ، قَالَ فِيهِ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ    : كُوفِيٌّ ضَعِيفٌ . 
وَمِنْ أَدِلَّتِهِمْ مَا رَوَاهُ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  مِنْ حَدِيثِ  حَمَّادِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ صُهَيْبٍ  ، عَنْ أَنَسٍ  قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ  أَنَسَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ  يَقُولُ : سَمِعْتُ  مُعَاذَ بْنَ جَبَلٍ  يَقُولُ : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَقُولُ : " يَا مُعَاذُ  مَنْ طَلَّقَ لِلْبِدْعَةِ وَاحِدَةً أَوِ اثْنَتَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلَاثًا أَلْزَمْنَاهُ بِدَعَتَهُ   " وَفِي إِسْنَادِهِ إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ أُمَيَّةَ الذَّارِعُ  وَهُوَ   ضَعِيفٌ أَيْضًا . فَهَذِهِ الْأَحَادِيثُ وَإِنْ كَانَتْ لَا يَخْلُو   شَيْءٌ مِنْهَا مِنْ مَقَالٍ فَإِنَّ كَثْرَتَهَا وَاخْتِلَافَ طُرُقِهَا ،   وَتَبَايُنَ مَخَارِجِهَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ لَهَا أَصْلًا ،   وَالضِّعَافُ الْمُعْتَبَرُ بِهَا إِذَا تَبَايَنَتْ مَخَارِجُهَا شَدَّ   بَعْضُهَا بَعْضًا فَصَلَحَ مَجْمُوعَهَا لِلِاحْتِجَاجِ ، وَلَا سِيَّمَا   أَنَّ مِنْهَا مَا صَحَّحَهُ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ كَحَدِيثِ طَلَاقِ رُكَانَةَ  الْبَتَّةَ ، وَحَسَّنَهُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  ، وَمِنْهَا مَا هُوَ صَحِيحٌ ، وَهُوَ رِوَايَةُ إِنْفَاذِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ طَلَاقَ عُوَيْمِرٍ  ثَلَاثًا ،   [ ص: 117 ] مَجْمُوعَةً عِنْدٍ أَبِي دَاوُدَ    . 

وَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ مُعَارَضَةَ تَضْعِيفِ حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  عِنْدَ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ِّ  مِنْ جِهَةِ  عَطَاءِ الْخُرَاسَانِيّ  ِ  ،  وَمُعَلَّى بْنِ مَنْصُورٍ  ، وَشُعَيْبِ بْنِ زُرَيْقٍ  ، إِلَى آخِرِ مَا تَقَدَّمَ : [ الْخَفِيفِ ] 
لَا تُخَاصِمْ بِوَاحِدٍ أَهْلَ بَيْتٍ فَضَعِيفَانِ يَغْلِبَانِ قَوِيًّا 

وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ  فِي " شَرْحِ مُسْلِمٍ    " مَا نَصُّهُ : وَاحْتَجَّ الْجُمْهُورُ بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَمَنْ يَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لَا تَدْرِي لَعَلَّ اللَّهَ يُحْدِثُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَمْرًا   [ 65 \ 1 ] . 

قَالُوا : مَعْنَاهُ أَنَّ الْمُطَلِّقَ قَدْ يَحْدُثُ لَهُ نَدَمٌ فَلَا   يُمْكِنُهُ تَدَارُكَهُ ; لِوُقُوعِ الْبَيْنُونَةِ ، فَلَوْ كَانَتِ   الثَّلَاثُ لَا تَقَعُ لَمْ يَقَعْ طَلَاقُهُ هَذَا إِلَّا رَجْعِيًّا ،   فَلَا يَنْدَمُ . ا ه مَحَلُّ الْغَرَضِ مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : وَمِمَّا يُؤَيِّدُ هَذَا الِاسْتِدْلَالَ الْقُرْآنِيَّ مَا أَخْرَجَهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  بِسَنَدٍ صَحِيحٍ مِنْ طَرِيقِ مُجَاهِدٍ  قَالَ : كُنْتُ عِنْدَ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  فَجَاءَهُ   رَجُلٌ فَقَالَ إِنَّهُ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ ثَلَاثًا ، فَسَكَتَ حَتَّى   ظَنَنْتُ أَنَّهُ سَيَرُدُّهَا إِلَيْهِ ، فَقَالَ : يَنْطَلِقُ  أَحَدُكُمْ  فَيَرْكَبُ الْأُحْمُوقَةَ ، ثُمَّ يَقُولُ يَا  ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ  ، إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَالَ : وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا     [ 65 \ 2 ] وَإِنَّكَ لَمْ تَتَّقِ اللَّهَ ، فَلَا أَجِدُ لَكَ   مَخْرَجًا ، عَصَيْتَ رَبَّكَ ، وَبَانَتْ مِنْكَ امْرَأَتُكَ   .   وَأَخْرَجَ لَهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  مُتَابَعَاتٍ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  بِنَحْوِهِ ، وَهَذَا تَفْسِيرٌ مِنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  لِلْآيَةِ بِأَنَّهَا يَدْخُلُ فِي مَعْنَاهَا وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ وَلَمْ   يَجْمَعِ الطَّلَاقَ فِي لَفْظَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ يَجْعَلُ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا   بِالرَّجْعَةِ ، وَمَنْ لَمْ يَتَّقِهِ فِي ذَلِكَ بِأَنْ جَمَعَ الطَّلَقَاتِ فِي لَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ لَمْ   يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا بِالرَّجْعَةِ ; لِوُقُوعِ الْبَيْنُونَةِ بِهَا   مُجْتَمِعَةً ، هَذَا هُوَ مَعْنَى كَلَامِهِ ، الَّذِي لَا يَحْتَمِلُ   غَيْرَهُ . وَهُوَ قَوِيٌّ جِدًّا فِي مَحَلِّ النِّزَاعِ ; لِأَنَّهُ   مُفَسِّرٌ بِهِ قُرْآنًا ، وَهُوَ تُرْجُمَانُ الْقُرْآنِ وَقَدْ قَالَ   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " اللَّهُمَّ عَلِّمْهُ التَّأْوِيلَ     " وَعَلَى هَذَا الْقَوْلِ جُلُّ الصَّحَابَةِ وَأَكْثَرُ الْعُلَمَاءِ ،   مِنْهُمُ الْأَئِمَّةُ الْأَرْبَعَةِ . وَحَكَى غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ عَلَيْهِ   الْإِجْمَاعَ ، وَاحْتَجَّ الْمُخَالِفُونَ بِأَرْبَعَةِ أَحَادِيثَ ؛   الْأَوَّلُ : حَدِيثُ  ابْنِ إِسْحَاقَ  ، عَنْ  دَاوُدَ بْنِ الْحُصَيْنِ  ، عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  عِنْدَ أَحْمَدَ  وَأَبِي يَعْلَى  ، وَصَحَّحَهُ بَعْضُهُمْ قَالَ : طَلَّقَ رُكَانَةُ بْنُ عَبْدِ يَزِيدَ  امْرَأَتَهُ   ثَلَاثًا فِي مَجْلِسٍ وَاحِدٍ ، فَحَزِنَ عَلَيْهَا حُزْنًا شَدِيدًا   فَسَأَلَهُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " كَيْفَ   طَلَّقْتَهَا " ؟ قَالَ : ثَلَاثًا فِي مَجْلِسٍ وَاحِدٍ ، فَقَالَ   النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنَّمَا تِلْكَ   وَاحِدَةٌ ، فَارْتَجِعْهَا إِنْ شِئْتَ " فَارْتَجَعَهَا   . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : الِاسْتِدْلَالُ بِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ مَرْدُودٌ مِنْ ثَلَاثَةِ أَوْجُهٍ :   [ ص:  118 ] الْأَوَّلُ  : أَنَّهُ لَا دَلِيلَ فِيهِ الْبَتَّةَ عَلَى مَحَلِّ  النِّزَاعِ عَلَى  فَرْضِ صِحَّتِهِ ، لَا بِدَلَالَةِ الْمُطَابَقَةِ ،  وَلَا بِدَلَالَةِ  التَّضَمُّنِ ، وَلَا بِدَلَالَةِ الِالْتِزَامِ ;  لِأَنَّ لَفْظَ  الْمَتْنِ أَنَّ الطَّلَقَاتِ الثَّلَاثَ وَاقِعَةٌ فِي  مَجْلِسٍ وَاحِدٍ ،  وَلَا شَكَّ أَنَّ كَوْنَهَا فِي مَجْلِسٍ وَاحِدٍ لَا  يَلْزَمُ مِنْهُ  كَوْنُهَا بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ ، فَادِّعَاءُ أَنَّهَا  لَمَّا كَانَتْ فِي  مَجْلِسٍ وَاحِدٍ لَا بُدَّ أَنْ تَكُونَ بِلَفْظٍ  وَاحِدٍ فِي غَايَةِ  الْبُطْلَانِ كَمَا تَرَى ; إِذْ لَمْ يَدُلَّ  كَوْنُهَا فِي مَجْلِسٍ  وَاحِدٍ عَلَى كَوْنِهَا بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ  بِنَقْلٍ وَلَا عَقْلٍ وَلَا  لُغَةٍ ، كَمَا لَا يَخْفَى عَلَى أَحَدٍ ،  بَلِ الْحَدِيثُ أَظْهَرُ فِي  كَوْنِهَا لَيْسَتْ بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ ، إِذْ  لَوْ كَانَتْ بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ  ؛ لَقَالَ بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ وَتَرَكَ  ذِكْرَ الْمَجْلِسِ ; إِذْ لَا  دَاعِيَ لِتَرْكِ الْأَخَصِّ  وَالتَّعْبِيرِ بِالْأَعَمِّ بِلَا مُوجِبٍ  كَمَا تَرَى . 

وَبِالْجُمْلَةِ فَهَذَا الدَّلِيلُ يُقْدَحُ فِيهِ بِالْقَادِحِ   الْمَعْرُوفِ عِنْدَ أَهْلِ الْأُصُولِ بِالْقَوْلِ بِالْمُوجِبِ ،   فَيُقَالُ : سَلَّمْنَا أَنَّهَا فِي مَجْلِسٍ وَاحِدٍ ، وَلَكِنَّ مِنْ   أَيْنَ لَكَ أَنَّهَا بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ فَافْهَمْ . وَسَتَرَى تَمَامَ   هَذَا الْمَبْحَثِ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ فِي الْكَلَامِ عَلَى حَدِيثِ  طَاوُسٍ  عِنْدَ مُسْلِمٍ    . 

الثَّانِي : أَنَّ  دَاوُدَ بْنَ الْحُصَيْنِ  الَّذِي هُوَ رَاوِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ  لَيْسَ بِثِقَةٍ فِي عِكْرِمَةَ    . 

قَالَ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " التَّقْرِيبِ " :  دَاوُدُ بْنُ الْحُصَيْنِ الْأُمَوِيُّ مَوْلَاهُمْ أَبُو سُلَيْمَانَ الْمَدَنِيُّ  ثِقَةٌ إِلَّا فِي عِكْرِمَةَ  ، وَرُمِيَ بِرَأْيِ الْخَوَارِجِ  ا ه . وَإِذَا كَانَ غَيْرَ ثِقَةٍ فِي عِكْرِمَةَ  كَانَ   الْحَدِيثُ الْمَذْكُورُ مِنْ رِوَايَةِ غَيْرِ ثِقَةٍ . مَعَ أَنَّهُ   قَدَّمْنَا أَنَّهُ لَوْ كَانَ صَحِيحًا لَمَا كَانَتْ فِيهِ حُجَّةٌ . 

الثَّالِثُ : مَا ذَكَرَهُ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " فَتْحِ الْبَارِي " فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ فِيهِ مَا نَصُّهُ : الثَّالِثُ : أَنَّ أَبَا دَاوُدَ  رَجَّحَ أَنَّ رُكَانَةَ  إِنَّمَا طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ الْبَتَّةَ كَمَا أَخْرَجَهُ هُوَ مِنْ طَرِيقِ آلِ بَيْتِ رُكَانَةَ  ،   وَهُوَ تَعْلِيلٌ قَوِيٌّ ; لِجَوَازِ أَنْ يَكُونَ بَعْضُ رُوَاتِهِ   حَمَلَ الْبَتَّةَ عَلَى الثَّلَاثِ ، فَقَالَ طَلَّقَهَا ثَلَاثًا ،   فَبِهَذِهِ النُّكْتَةِ يَقِفُ الِاسْتِدْلَالُ بِحَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    . ا ه مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ . 

يَعْنِي حَدِيثَ  ابْنِ إِسْحَاقَ  ، عَنْ  دَاوُدَ بْنِ الْحُصَيْنِ  الْمَذْكُورِ ، عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ،   مَعَ أَنَّا قَدَّمْنَا أَنَّ الْحَدِيثَ لَا دَلِيلَ فِيهِ أَصْلًا  عَلَى  مَحَلِّ النِّزَاعِ . وَبِمَا ذَكَرْنَا يَظْهَرُ سُقُوطُ  الِاسْتِدْلَالِ  بِحَدِيثِ  ابْنِ إِسْحَاقَ  الْمَذْكُورِ .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (16)
سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ (15)

الحديث الثاني من الأحاديث الأربعة التي استدل بها من جعل الثلاث واحدة : هو   [ ص: 119 ] ما جاء في بعض روايات حديث  ابن عمر  ، من أنه طلق امرأته في الحيض ثلاثا ، فاحتسب بواحدة ، ولا يخفى سقوط هذا الاستدلال ، وأن الصحيح أنه إنما طلقها واحدة ، كما جاء في الروايات الصحيحة عند مسلم  وغيره . 

وقال النووي  في " شرح مسلم    " ما نصه : وأما حديث  ابن عمر  فالروايات الصحيحة التي ذكرها مسلم  وغيره أنه طلقها واحدة . 

وقال القرطبي  في " تفسيره " ما نصه : والمحفوظ أن  ابن عمر  طلق امرأته واحدة في الحيض   . 

قال عبد الله    : وكان تطليقه إياها في الحيض واحدة غير أنه خالف السنة . وكذلك قال  صالح بن كيسان  ،  وموسى بن عقبة  ، وإسماعيل بن أمية  ،  وليث بن سعد  ،  وابن أبي ذئب  ،  وابن جريج  ، وجابر  ، وإسماعيل بن إبراهيم بن عقبة  ، عن نافع  ، أن  ابن عمر  طلق تطليقة واحدة   . 

وكذا قال  الزهري  ، عن سالم  ، عن أبيه ، ويونس بن جبير   والشعبي  والحسن    . اه منه بلفظه . فسقوط الاستدلال بحديث  ابن عمر  في غاية الظهور . 
الْحَدِيثُ الثَّالِثُ مِنْ أَدِلَّتِهِمْ : هُوَ مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  فِي " سُنَنِهِ " حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ صَالِحٍ  ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ  ، أَخْبَرْنَا  ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ  ، قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنِي بَعْضُ بَنِي أَبِي رَافِعٍ مَوْلَى النَّبِيِّ    - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، قَالَ : طَلَّقَ عَبْدُ يَزِيدَ أَبُو رُكَانَةَ  وَإِخْوَتُهُ أُمَّ رُكَانَةَ  ، وَنَكَحَ امْرَأَةً مِنْ مُزَيْنَةَ  ،   فَجَاءَتْ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ،   فَقَالَتْ : مَا يُغْنِي عَنِّي إِلَّا كَمَا تُغْنِي هَذِهِ الشَّعْرَةُ -   لِشَعْرَةٍ أَخَذَتْهَا مِنْ رَأْسِهَا - فَفَرِّقْ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَهُ .   فَأَخَذَتِ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - حَمِيَّةٌ ،   فَدَعَا بِرُكَانَةَ  وَإِخْوَتِهِ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ لِجُلَسَائِهِ : " أَتَرَوْنَ فُلَانًا يُشْبِهُ مِنْهُ كَذَا وَكَذَا مِنْ عَبْدِ يَزِيدَ  ؟   وَفُلَانًا يُشْبِهُ مِنْهُ كَذَا وَكَذَا " ؟ قَالُوا : نَعَمْ .  فَقَالَ  النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " طَلِّقْهَا "  فَفَعَلَ ،  فَقَالَ : " رَاجِعِ امْرَأَتَكَ أُمَّ رُكَانَةَ    " فَقَالَ : إِنِّي طَلَّقْتُهَا ثَلَاثًا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، قَالَ : " قَدْ عَلِمْتُ رَاجِعْهَا " وَتَلَا : يَاأَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَطَلِّقُوهُنَّ لِعِدَّتِهِنَّ وَأَحْصُوا الْعِدَّةَ   [ 65 \ 1 ] "   . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : وَالِاسْتِدْلَا  لُ بِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ ظَاهِرُ السُّقُوطِ ; لِأَنَّ  ابْنَ جُرَيْجٍ  قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنِي بَعْضُ بَنِي أَبِي رَافِعٍ  ، وَهِيَ رِوَايَةٌ عَنْ مَجْهُولٍ لَا يُدْرَى مَنْ هُوَ ، فَسُقُوطُهَا كَمَا تَرَى . وَلَا شَكَّ أَنَّ حَدِيثَ أَبِي دَاوُدَ  الْمُتَقَدِّمَ أَوْلَى بِالْقَبُولِ مِنْ هَذَا الَّذِي لَا خِلَافَ فِي   [ ص: 120 ] ضَعْفِهِ . 

وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ فِيهِ أَنَّهُ طَلَّقَهَا الْبَتَّةَ ،   وَأَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَحْلَفَهُ مَا   أَرَادَ إِلَّا وَاحِدَةً ، وَهُوَ دَلِيلٌ وَاضِحٌ عَلَى نُفُوذِ الطَّلَقَاتِ الْمُجْتَمِعَةِ كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ . 
الْحَدِيثُ الرَّابِعُ هُوَ مَا أَخْرَجَهُ مُسْلِمٌ  فِي " صَحِيحِهِ " : حَدَّثَنَا إِسْحَاقُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ   وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ رَافِعٍ  ، وَاللَّفْظُ لِابْنِ رَافِعٍ  ، قَالَ إِسْحَاقُ    : أَخْبَرَنَا وَقَالَ ابْنُ رَافِعٍ    : حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مَعْمَرٌ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ طَاوُسٍ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، قَالَ : كَانَ الطَّلَاقُ عَلَى عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَأَبِي بَكْرٍ  وَسَنَتَيْنِ مِنْ خِلَافَةِ عُمَرَ  طَلَاقُ الثَّلَاثِ وَاحِدَةً ، فَقَالَ  عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ      : إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدِ اسْتَعْجَلُوا فِي أَمْرٍ كَانَتْ لَهُمْ فِيهِ   أَنَاةٌ ، فَلَوْ أَمْضَيْنَاهُ عَلَيْهِمْ فَأَمْضَاهُ عَلَيْهِمْ ، حَدَّثَنَا إِسْحَاقُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا  رَوْحُ بْنُ عُبَادَةَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا  ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ  ، وَحَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ رَافِعٍ  وَاللَّفْظُ لَهُ ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا  ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ  ، أَخْبَرَنِي  ابْنُ طَاوُسٍ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، أَنَّ أَبَا الصَّهْبَاءِ  قَالَ  لِابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    : أَتَعْلَمُ إِنَّمَا كَانَتِ الثَّلَاثُ تُجْعَلُ وَاحِدَةً عَلَى عَهْدِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَأَبِي بَكْرٍ  وَثَلَاثًا مِنْ إِمَارَةِ عُمَرَ  ؟ فَقَالَ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : نَعَمْ   . 

وَحَدَّثَنَا إِسْحَاقُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا  سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ حَرْبٍ  ، عَنْ  حَمَّادِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ  ، عَنْ  أَيُّوبَ السَّخْتِيَانِي  ِّ  ، عَنْ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ مَيْسَرَةَ  ، عَنْ  طَاوُسٍ  ، أَنَّ أَبَا الصَّهْبَاءِ  قَالَ  لِابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ      : هَاتِ مِنْ هَنَاتِكَ ، أَلَمْ يَكُنِ الطَّلَاقُ الثَّلَاثُ عَلَى   عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَأَبِي بَكْرٍ  وَاحِدَةً ؟ فَقَالَ : قَدْ كَانَ ذَلِكَ ، فَلَمَّا كَانَ فِي عَهْدِ عُمَرَ  تَتَايَعَ النَّاسُ فِي الطَّلَاقِ فَأَجَازَهُ عَلَيْهِمْ ، هَذَا لَفْظُ مُسْلِمٍ  فِي " صَحِيحِهِ " . 

وَهَذِهِ الطَّرِيقُ الْأَخِيرَةُ أَخْرَجَهَا أَبُو دَاوُدَ  وَلَكِنْ لَمْ يُسَمِّ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنَ مَيْسَرَةَ    . 

وَقَالَ بَدَلَهُ عَنْ غَيْرِ وَاحِدٍ ، وَلَفْظُ الْمَتْنِ : أَمَا   عَلِمْتَ أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ كَانَ إِذَا طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ ثَلَاثًا   قَبْلَ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ بِهَا جَعَلُوهَا وَاحِدَةً عَلَى عَهْدِ رَسُولِ   اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَأَبِي بَكْرٍ  وَصَدْرًا مِنْ إِمَارَةِ عُمَرَ  ؟ 

قَالَ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ     : بَلَى ، كَانَ  الرَّجُلُ إِذَا طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ ثَلَاثًا قَبْلَ  أَنْ يَدْخُلَ بِهَا  جَعَلُوهَا وَاحِدَةً عَلَى عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ -  صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَأَبِي بَكْرٍ  وَصَدْرًا مِنْ إِمَارَةِ عُمَرَ  ، فَلَمَّا رَأَى النَّاسَ - يَعْنِي عُمَرَ    - قَدْ تَتَايَعُوا فِيهَا ، قَالَ : أَجِيزُوهُنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ ، وَلِلْجُمْهُورِ عَنْ حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  هَذَا عِدَّةُ أَجْوِبَةٍ : 

 [ ص: 121 ] الْأَوَّلُ  : أَنَّ الثَّلَاثَ  الْمَذْكُورَةَ فِيهِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ تُجْعَلُ  وَاحِدَةً ، لَيْسَ فِي  شَيْءٍ مِنْ رِوَايَاتِ الْحَدِيثِ التَّصْرِيحُ  بِأَنَّهَا وَاقِعَةٌ  بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ ، وَلَفْظُ طَلَاقِ الثَّلَاثِ لَا  يَلْزَمُ مِنْهُ  لُغَةً وَلَا عَقْلًا وَلَا شَرْعًا أَنْ تَكُونَ بِلَفْظٍ  وَاحِدٍ ،  فَمَنْ قَالَ لِزَوْجَتِهِ : أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ ، أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ ،  أَنْتِ  طَالِقٌ ، ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ فِي وَقْتٍ وَاحِدٍ ، فَطَلَاقُهُ  هَذَا  طَلَاقُ الثَّلَاثِ ; لِأَنَّهُ صَرَّحَ بِالطَّلَاقِ فِيهِ ثَلَاثَ   مَرَّاتٍ ، وَإِذَا قِيلَ لِمَنْ جَزَمَ بِأَنَّ الْمُرَادَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ   إِيقَاعُ الثَّلَاثِ بِكَلِمَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ ، مِنْ أَيْنَ أَخَذْتَ   كَوْنَهَا بِكَلِمَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ ؟ فَهَلْ فِي لَفْظٍ مِنْ أَلْفَاظِ   الْحَدِيثِ أَنَّهَا بِكَلِمَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ ؟ وَهَلْ يَمْنَعُ إِطْلَاقُ الطَّلَاقَ الثَّلَاثَ عَلَى الطَّلَاقِ بِكَلِمَاتٍ مُتَعَدِّدَةٍ ؟   فَإِنْ قَالَ : لَا . يُقَالُ لَهُ طَلَاقُ الثَّلَاثِ إِلَّا إِذَا  كَانَ  بِكَلِمَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ ، فَلَا شَكَّ فِي أَنَّ دَعْوَاهُ هَذِهِ  غَيْرُ  صَحِيحَةٍ ، وَإِنِ اعْتَرَفَ بِالْحَقِّ وَقَالَ : يَجُوزُ  إِطْلَاقُهُ  عَلَى مَا أَوْقَعَ بِكَلِمَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ ، وَعَلَى مَا  أَوْقَعَ  بِكَلِمَاتٍ مُتَعَدِّدَةٍ ، وَهُوَ أَشَدُّ بِظَاهِرِ اللَّفْظِ  ، قِيلَ  لَهُ : وَإِذَنْ فَجَزْمُكَ بِكَوْنِهِ بِكَلِمَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ لَا  وَجْهَ  لَهُ ، وَإِذَا لَمْ يَتَعَيَّنْ فِي الْحَدِيثِ كَوْنُ  الثَّلَاثِ  بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ سَقَطَ الِاسْتِدْلَالُ بِهِ مِنْ أَصْلِهِ  فِي مَحَلِّ  النِّزَاعِ . وَمِمَّا يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَا يَلْزَمُ  مِنْ لَفْظِ  طَلَاقِ الثَّلَاثِ فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ كَوْنُهَا  بِكَلِمَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ ،  أَنَّ الْإِمَامَ  أَبَا عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ النَّسَائِيَّ  مَعَ   جَلَالَتِهِ وَعِلْمِهِ وَشِدَّةِ فَهْمِهِ مَا فَهِمَ مِنْ هَذَا   الْحَدِيثِ إِلَّا أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِطَلَاقِ الثَّلَاثِ فِيهِ ، أَنْتِ   طَالِقٌ ، أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ ، أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ ، بِتَفْرِيقِ الطَّلَقَاتِ ;   لِأَنَّ لَفْظَ الثَّلَاثِ أَظْهَرُ فِي إِيقَاعِ الطَّلَاقِ ثَلَاثَ   مَرَّاتٍ ، وَلِذَا تَرْجَمَ فِي " سُنَنِهِ " لِرِوَايَةِ أَبِي دَاوُدَ  الْمَذْكُورَةِ   فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ ، فَقَالَ : " بَابُ طَلَاقِ الثَّلَاثِ   الْمُتَفَرِّقَة  ِ قَبْلَ الدُّخُولِ بِالزَّوْجَةِ " ثُمَّ قَالَ :   أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو دَاوُدَ   سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ سَيْفٍ  قَالَ : حَدَّثْنَا أَبُو عَاصِمٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ طَاوُسٍ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ : أَنَّ أَبَا الصَّهْبَاءِ  جَاءَ إِلَى  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - فَقَالَ : يَا  ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ  ، أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ الثَّلَاثَ كَانَتْ عَلَى عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَأَبِي بَكْرٍ  وَصَدْرًا مِنْ خِلَافَةِ عُمَرَ  تُرَدُّ   إِلَى الْوَاحِدَةِ ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ ، فَتَرَى هَذَا الْإِمَامَ   الْجَلِيلَ صَرَّحَ بِأَنَّ طَلَاقَ الثَّلَاثِ فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ   لَيْسَ بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ بَلْ بِأَلْفَاظٍ مُتَفَرِّقَةٍ ، وَيَدُلُّ عَلَى   صِحَّةِ مَا فَهِمَهُ  النَّسَائِيُّ    - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - مِنَ الْحَدِيثِ مَا ذَكَرَهُ ابْنُ الْقَيِّمِ  فِي " زَادِ الْمَعَادِ " فِي الرَّدِّ عَلَى مَنِ اسْتَدَلَّ لِوُقُوعِ الثَّلَاثِ دَفْعَةً بِحَدِيثِ عَائِشَةَ    : أَنَّ رَجُلًا طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ ثَلَاثًا فَتَزَوَّجَتْ     . الْحَدِيثَ . فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ فِيهِ مَا نَصُّهُ : وَلَكِنْ أَيْنَ  فِي  الْحَدِيثِ أَنَّهُ طَلَّقَ الثَّلَاثَ بِفَمٍ وَاحِدٍ ؟ بَلِ  الْحَدِيثُ  حُجَّةٌ لَنَا فَإِنَّهُ لَا يُقَالُ فَعَلَ ذَلِكَ ثَلَاثًا  وَقَالَ :  ثَلَاثًا ، إِلَّا مَنْ فَعَلَ وَقَالَ مَرَّةً بَعْدَ مَرَّةٍ ،  وَهَذَا  هُوَ الْمَعْقُولُ فِي لُغَاتِ الْأُمَمِ عَرِبِهِمْ  وَعَجَمِهِمْ ، كَمَا  يُقَالُ قَذَفَهُ ثَلَاثًا وَشَتَمَهُ ثَلَاثًا  وَسَلَّمَ عَلَيْهِ  ثَلَاثًا . ا ه مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ . 

 [ ص: 122 ] وَهُوَ دَلِيلٌ وَاضِحٌ لِصِحَّةِ مَا فَهِمَهُ  أَبُو عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ النَّسَائِيُّ      - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - مِنَ الْحَدِيثِ ; لِأَنَّ لَفْظَ الثَّلَاثِ فِي   جَمِيعِ رِوَايَاتِهِ أَظْهَرُ فِي أَنَّهَا طَلَقَاتٌ ثَلَاثٌ وَاقِعَةٌ   مَرَّةً بَعْدَ مَرَّةٍ ، كَمَا أَوْضَحَهُ ابْنُ الْقَيِّمِ  فِي حَدِيثِ عَائِشَةَ  الْمَذْكُورِ آنِفًا . 

وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ : بِأَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالثَّلَاثِ فِي حَدِيثِ  طَاوُسٍ  الْمَذْكُورِ ، الثَّلَاثُ الْمُفَرَّقَةُ بِأَلْفَاظٍ نَحْوَ أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ ، أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ ، أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ ، ابْنُ سُرَيْجٍ  فَإِنَّهُ   قَالَ : يُشْبِهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ وَرَدَ فِي تَكْرِيرِ اللَّفْظِ ، كَأَنْ   يَقُولَ : أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ ، أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ ، أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ . وَكَانُوا   أَوَّلًا عَلَى سَلَامَةِ صُدُورِهِمْ ، يُقْبَلُ مِنْهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ   أَرَادُوا التَّأْكِيدَ ، فَلَمَّا كَثُرَ النَّاسُ فِي زَمَنِ عُمَرَ  ، وَكَثُرَ فِيهِمُ الْخِدَاعُ وَنَحْوُهُ ; مِمَّا يَمْنَعُ قَبُولُ مَنِ ادَّعَى التَّأْكِيدَ حَمَلَ عُمَرُ  اللَّفْظَ عَلَى ظَاهِرِ التَّكْرَارِ فَأَمْضَاهُ عَلَيْهِمْ . قَالَهُ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " الْفَتْحِ " وَقَالَ : إِنَّ هَذَا الْجَوَابَ ارْتَضَاهُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  ، وَقَوَّاهُ بِقَوْلِ عُمَرَ    : إِنَّ النَّاسَ اسْتَعْجَلُوا فِي أَمْرٍ كَانَتْ لَهُمْ فِيهِ أَنَاةٌ   . 

وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ  فِي " شَرْحِ مُسْلِمٌ    " مَا نَصُّهُ : وَأَمَّا حَدِيثُ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  فَاخْتَلَفَ   النَّاسُ فِي جَوَابِهِ وَتَأْوِيلِهِ ، فَالْأَصَحُّ أَنَّ مَعْنَاهُ   أَنَّهُ كَانَ فِي أَوَّلِ الْأَمْرِ إِذَا قَالَ لَهَا : أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ ،   أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ ، أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ ، وَلَمْ يَنْوِ تَأْكِيدًا وَلَا   اسْتِئْنَافًا يَحْكُمُ بِوُقُوعِ طَلْقَةٍ ; لِقِلَّةِ إِرَادَتِهِمُ   الِاسْتِئْنَافَ بِذَلِكَ ، فَحَمَلَ عَلَى الْغَالِبِ الَّذِي هُوَ   إِرَادَةُ التَّأْكِيدِ . فَلَمَّا كَانَ فِي زَمَنِ عُمَرَ      - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - وَكَثُرَ اسْتِعْمَالُ النَّاسِ لِهَذِهِ   الصِّيغَةِ ، وَغَلَبَ مِنْهُمْ إِرَادَةُ الِاسْتِئْنَافِ بِهَا ،   حُمِلَتْ عِنْدَ الْإِطْلَاقِ عَلَى الثَّلَاثِ ; عَمَلًا بِالْغَالِبِ   السَّابِقِ إِلَى الْفَهْمِ فِي ذَلِكَ الْعَصْرِ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : وَهَذَا الْوَجْهُ لَا إِشْكَالَ   فِيهِ ; لِجَوَازِ تَغَيُّرِ الْحَالِ عِنْدَ تَغَيُّرِ الْقَصْدِ ;   لِأَنَّ " الْأَعْمَالَ بِالنِّيَّاتِ " وَلِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مَا نَوَى "   وَظَاهِرُ اللَّفْظِ يَدُلُّ لِهَذَا كَمَا قَدَّمْنَا . 

وَعَلَى كُلِّ حَالٍ ، فَادِّعَاءُ الْجَزْمِ بِأَنَّ مَعْنَى حَدِيثِ  طَاوُسٍ  الْمَذْكُورِ   أَنَّ الثَّلَاثَ بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ ادِّعَاءٌ خَالٍ مِنْ دَلِيلٍ كَمَا   رَأَيْتَ ، فَلْيَتَّقِ اللَّهَ مَنْ تَجَرَّأَ عَلَى عَزْوِ ذَلِكَ إِلَى   النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مَعَ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ  فِي  شَيْءٍ مِنْ رِوَايَاتِ حَدِيثِ  طَاوُسٍ  كَوْنُ   الثَّلَاثِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ ، وَلَمْ يَتَعَيَّنْ ذَلِكَ   مِنَ اللُّغَةِ ، وَلَا مِنَ الشَّرْعِ ، وَلَا مِنَ الْعَقْلِ كَمَا  تَرَى  . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : وَيَدُلُّ لِكَوْنِ الثَّلَاثِ   الْمَذْكُورَةِ لَيْسَتْ بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ مَا تَقَدَّمَ فِي حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ إِسْحَاقَ  عَنْ  دَاوُدَ بْنِ الْحُصَيْنِ  ، عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، عَنْ أَحْمَدَ  ، وَأَبِي يَعْلَى  مِنْ قَوْلِهِ : طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ ثَلَاثًا فِي مَجْلِسٍ وَاحِدٍ ، وَقَوْلِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " كَيْفَ طَلَّقْتَهَا " ؟   [ ص: 123 ] قَالَ : ثَلَاثًا فِي مَجْلِسٍ وَاحِدٍ     ; لِأَنَّ التَّعْبِيرَ بِلَفْظِ الْمَجْلِسِ يُفْهَمُ مِنْهُ أَنَّهَا   لَيْسَتْ بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ ، إِذْ لَوْ كَانَ اللَّفْظُ وَاحِدًا لَقَالَ   بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ وَلَمْ يَحْتَجْ إِلَى ذِكْرِ الْمَجْلِسِ ، إِذْ لَا   دَاعِيَ لِذِكْرِ الْوَصْفِ الْأَعَمِّ وَتَرْكِ الْأَخَصِّ بِلَا مُوجِبٍ ،   كَمَا هُوَ ظَاهِرُ الْجَوَابِ الثَّانِي عَنْ حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  هُوَ : أَنَّ مَعْنَى الْحَدِيثِ أَنَّ الطَّلَاقَ الْوَاقِعَ فِي زَمَنِ عُمَرَ  ثَلَاثًا   كَانَ يَقَعُ قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ وَاحِدَةً ; لِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا لَا   يَسْتَعْمِلُونَ الثَّلَاثَ أَصْلًا ، أَوْ يَسْتَعْمِلُونَ  هَا نَادِرًا .   وَأَمَّا فِي عَهْدِ عُمَرَ  فَكَثُرَ اسْتِعْمَالُهُم  ْ لَهَا . 

وَمَعْنَى قَوْلِهِ : فَأَمْضَاهُ عَلَيْهِمْ عَلَى هَذَا الْقَوْلِ ،   أَنَّهُ صَنَعَ فِيهِ مِنَ الْحُكْمِ بِإِيقَاعِ الطَّلَاقِ مَا كَانَ   يُصْنَعُ قَبْلَهُ ، وَرَجَّحَ هَذَا التَّأْوِيلَ ابْنُ الْعَرَبِيِّ  ، وَنَسَبَهُ إِلَى  أَبِي زُرْعَةَ الرَّازِيِّ    . وَكَذَا أَوْرَدَهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  بِإِسْنَادِهِ الصَّحِيحِ إِلَى أَبِي زُرْعَةَ  أَنَّهُ   قَالَ : مَعْنَى هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ عِنْدِي إِنَّمَا تُطَلِّقُونَ  أَنْتُمْ  ثَلَاثًا ، كَانُوا يُطَلِّقُونَ وَاحِدَةً . قَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ      : وَعَلَى هَذَا فَيَكُونُ الْخَبَرُ وَقَعَ عَنِ اخْتِلَافِ عَادَةِ   النَّاسِ خَاصَّةً ، لَا عَنْ تَغْيِيرِ الْحُكْمِ فِي الْمَسْأَلَةِ   الْوَاحِدَةِ ، وَهَذَا الْجَوَابُ نَقَلَهُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  فِي تَفْسِيرِ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : الطَّلَاقُ مَرَّتَانِ   [ 2 \ 229 ] عَنِ الْمُحَقِّقِ الْقَاضِي  أَبِي الْوَلِيدِ الْبَاجِيِّ  ،  وَالْقَاضِي عَبْدِ الْوَهَّابِ  ،  وَالْكِيَا الطَّبَرِيِّ    . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : وَلَا يَخْفَى مَا فِي هَذَا   الْجَوَابِ مِنَ التَّعَسُّفِ ، وَإِنْ قَالَ بِهِ بَعْضُ أَجِلَّاءِ   الْعُلَمَاءِ . 
الْجَوَابُ الثَّالِثُ : عَنْ حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ      - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - هُوَ الْقَوْلُ بِأَنَّهُ مَنْسُوخٌ ،   وَأَنَّ بَعْضَ الصَّحَابَةِ لَمْ يَطَّلِعْ عَلَى النَّسْخِ إِلَّا فِي   عَهْدِ عُمَرَ  ، فَقَدْ نَقَلَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  فِي " السُّنَنِ الْكُبْرَى " فِي بَابِ مَنْ جَعَلَ الثَّلَاثَ وَاحِدَةً عَنِ الْإِمَامِ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  مَا نَصُّهُ : قَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ    : فَإِنْ كَانَ مَعْنَى قَوْلِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  أَنَّ   الثَّلَاثَ كَانَتْ تُحْسَبُ عَلَى عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَاحِدَةً ؛ يَعْنِي أَنَّهُ بِأَمْرِ   النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَالَّذِي يُشْبِهُ   وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ أَنْ يَكُونَ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  عَلِمَ أَنْ كَانَ شَيْئًا فَنُسِخَ ، فَإِنْ قِيلَ : فَمَا دَلَّ عَلَى مَا وَصَفْتَ ؟ قِيلَ : لَا يُشْبِهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  يَرْوِي   عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - شَيْئًا   ثُمَّ يُخَالِفُهُ بِشَيْءٍ لَمْ يَعْلَمْهُ كَانَ مِنَ النَّبِيِّ -   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِيهِ خِلَافٌ . قَالَ الشَّيْخُ :   وَرِوَايَةُ عِكْرِمَةَ  عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  قَدْ مَضَتْ فِي النَّسْخِ وَفِيهَا تَأْكِيدٌ لِصِحَّةِ هَذَا التَّأْوِيلِ . قَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ    : فَإِنْ قِيلَ : فَلَعَلَّ هَذَا شَيْءٌ رُوِيَ عَنْ عُمَرَ  ، فَقَالَ فِيهِ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  بِقَوْلِ عُمَرَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، قِيلَ : قَدْ عَلِمْنَا أَنَّ  ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - يُخَالِفُ عُمَرَ      - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - فِي نِكَاحِ الْمُتْعَةِ ، وَفِي بَيْعِ   الدِّينَارِ بِالدِّينَارَيْ  نِ ، وَفِي بَيْعِ أُمَّهَاتِ الْأَوْلَادِ   وَغَيْرِهِ ، فَكَيْفَ يُوَافِقُهُ فِي شَيْءٍ يُرْوَى عَنِ النَّبِيِّ -   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِيهِ خِلَافُهُ ؟ ا ه   [ ص: 124 ] مَحَلُّ الْحَاجَةِ مِنَ الْبَيْهَقِيِّ  بِلَفْظِهِ . 

وَقَالَ الْحَافِظُ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " فَتْحِ الْبَارِي " مَا نَصُّهُ : الْجَوَابُ الثَّالِثُ دَعْوَى النَّسْخِ ، فَنَقَلَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  عَنِ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ : يُشْبِهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  عَلِمَ شَيْئًا نَسَخَ ذَلِكَ ، قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ    : وَيُقَوِّيهِ مَا أَخْرَجَهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ يَزِيدَ النَّحْوِيِّ ، عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، قَالَ : كَانَ الرَّجُلُ إِذَا طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ فَهُوَ أَحَقُّ بِرَجْعَتِهَا ، وَإِنْ طَلَّقَهَا ثَلَاثًا فَنُسِخَ ذَلِكَ   . وَالتَّرْجَمَةُ الَّتِي ذَكَرَ تَحْتَهَا أَبُو دَاوُدَ  الْحَدِيثَ الْمَذْكُورَ هِيَ قَوْلُهُ : " بَابُ نَسْخِ الْمُرَاجَعَةِ بَعْدَ التَّطْلِيقَاتِ الثَّلَاثِ " . 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  فِي تَفْسِيرِ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : الطَّلَاقُ مَرَّتَانِ الْآيَةَ ، بَعْدَ أَنْ سَاقَ حَدِيثَ أَبِي دَاوُدَ  الْمَذْكُورَ آنِفًا مَا نَصُّهُ : وَرَوَاهُ  النَّسَائِيُّ  عَنْ  زَكَرِيَّا بْنِ يَحْيَى  ، عَنْ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  ، عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ  بِهِ ، وَقَالَ  ابْنُ أَبِي حَاتِمٍ    : حَدَّثَنَا  هَارُونُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  عَبْدَةُ يَعْنِي : ابْنَ سُلَيْمَانَ  ، عَنْ  هِشَامِ بْنِ عُرْوَةَ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ أَنَّ   رَجُلًا قَالَ لِامْرَأَتِهِ : لَا أُطَلِّقُكِ أَبَدًا ، وَلَا آوِيكِ   أَبَدًا ، قَالَتْ : وَكَيْفَ ذَلِكَ ؟ قَالَ : أُطَلِّقُ حَتَّى إِذَا   دَنَا أَجَلُكِ رَاجَعْتُكِ ، فَأَتَتْ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَذَكَرَتْ لَهُ ذَلِكَ ، فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ   وَجَلَّ : الطَّلَاقُ مَرَّتَانِ قَالَ : فَاسْتَقْبَلَ النَّاسُ الطَّلَاقَ مَنْ كَانَ طَلَّقَ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ طَلَّقَ ، وَقَدْ رَوَاهُ  أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ مَرْدَوَيْهِ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ  مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سُلَيْمَانَ  ، عَنْ يَعْلَى بْنِ شَبِيبٍ مَوْلَى الزُّبَيْرِ  ، عَنْ هِشَامٍ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ    : فَذَكَرَهُ بِنَحْوِ مَا تَقَدَّمَ ، وَرَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيُّ  عَنْ قُتَيْبَةَ  ، عَنْ يَعْلَى بْنِ شَبِيبٍ  بِهِ ، ثُمَّ رَوَاهُ عَنْ أَبِي كُرَيْبٍ  ، عَنِ ابْنِ إِدْرِيسَ  ، عَنْ هِشَامٍ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ مُرْسَلًا وَقَالَ : هَذَا أَصَحُّ . وَرَوَاهُ الْحَاكِمُ  فِي " مُسْتَدْرَكِهِ " مِنْ طَرِيقِ يَعْقُوبَ بْنِ حُمَيْدِ بْنِ كُلَيْبٍ  ، عَنْ يَعْلَى بْنِ شَبِيبٍ  بِهِ ، وَقَالَ : صَحِيحُ الْإِسْنَادِ . 

ثُمَّ قَالَ ابْنُ مَرْدَوَيْهِ    : حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ حُمَيْدٍ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  سَلَمَةُ بْنُ الْفَضْلِ  عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ  ، عَنْ  هِشَامِ بْنِ عُرْوَةَ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  قَالَتْ : لَمْ   يَكُنْ لِلطَّلَاقِ وَقْتٌ ، يُطَلِّقُ الرَّجُلُ امْرَأَتَهُ ثُمَّ   يُرَاجِعُهَا ، مَا لَمْ تَنْقَضِ الْعِدَّةُ ، وَكَانَ بَيْنَ رَجُلٍ مِنَ   الْأَنْصَارِ وَبَيْنَ أَهْلِهِ بَعْضُ مَا يَكُونُ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ ،   فَقَالَ : وَاللَّهِ لَأَتْرُكَنَّكِ لَا أَيِّمًا ، وَلَا ذَاتَ زَوْجٍ ،   فَجَعَلَ يُطَلِّقُهَا حَتَّى إِذَا كَادَتِ الْعِدَّةُ أَنْ تَنْقَضِيَ   رَاجَعَهَا ، فَفَعَلَ ذَلِكَ مِرَارًا ، فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ   : الطَّلَاقُ مَرَّتَانِ فَإِمْسَاكٌ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ فَوَقَّتَ الطَّلَاقَ ثَلَاثًا لَا رَجْعَةَ فِيهِ بَعْدَ الثَّالِثَةِ ، حَتَّى تَنْكِحَ زَوْجًا غَيْرَهُ   . وَهَكَذَا رُوِيَ عَنْ قَتَادَةَ  مُرْسَلًا ، ذَكَرَهُ  السُّدِّيُّ  وَابْنُ زَيْدٍ   [ ص: 125 ]  وَابْنُ جَرِيرٍ  كَذَلِكَ وَاخْتَارَ أَنَّ هَذَا تَفْسِيرُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ . ا ه مِنِ ابْنِ كَثِيرٍ  بِلَفْظِهِ . 

وَفِي هَذِهِ الرِّوَايَاتِ دَلَالَةٌ وَاضِحَةٌ لِنَسْخِ الْمُرَاجَعَةِ بَعْدَ الثَّلَاثِ ، وَإِنْكَارُ الْمَازِرِيِّ    - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - ادِّعَاءَ النَّسْخِ مَرْدُودٌ بِمَا رَدَّهُ بِهِ الْحَافِظُ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " فَتْحِ الْبَارِي " فَإِنَّهُ لَمَّا نَقَلَ عَنِ الْمَازَرِيِّ  إِنْكَارَهُ لِلنَّسْخِ مِنْ أَوْجُهٍ مُتَعَدِّدَةٍ ، قَالَ بَعْدَهُ مَا نَصُّهُ : قُلْتُ : نَقَلَ النَّوَوِيُّ  هَذَا الْفَصْلَ فِي " شَرْحِ مُسْلِمٍ    " وَأَقَرَّهُ ، وَهُوَ مُتَعَقَّبٌ فِي مَوَاضِعَ : أَحُدُهَا : أَنَّ الَّذِي ادَّعَى نَسْخَ الْحُكْمِ لَمْ يَقُلْ : إِنَّ عُمَرَ  هُوَ   الَّذِي نَسَخَ حَتَّى يَلْزَمَ مِنْهُ مَا ذَكَرَ ، وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ  مَا  تَقَدَّمَ : يُشْبِهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَلِمَ شَيْئًا مِنْ ذَلِكَ نُسِخَ  ؛  أَيِ : اطَّلَعَ عَلَى نَاسِخٍ لِلْحُكْمِ الَّذِي رَوَاهُ مَرْفُوعًا ،   وَلِذَلِكَ أَفْتَى بِخِلَافِهِ ، وَقَدْ سَلَّمَ الْمَازَرِيُّ  فِي أَثْنَاءِ كَلَامِهِ أَنَّ إِجْمَاعَهُمْ يَدُلُّ عَلَى نَاسِخٍ ، وَهَذَا هُوَ مُرَادُ مَنِ ادَّعَى النَّسْخَ . 

الثَّانِي : إِنْكَارُهُ الْخُرُوجَ عَنِ الظَّاهِرِ عَجِيبٌ ; فَإِنَّ   الَّذِي يُحَاوِلُ الْجَمْعَ بِالتَّأْوِيلِ يَرْتَكِبُ خِلَافَ الظَّاهِرِ   حَتْمًا . 

الثَّالِثُ : أَنَّ تَغْلِيطَهُ مَنْ قَالَ : الْمُرَادُ ظُهُورُ النَّسْخِ   عَجِيبٌ أَيْضًا ; لِأَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِظُهُورِهِ انْتِشَارُهُ ،   وَكَلَامُ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  أَنَّهُ كَانَ يُفْعَلُ فِي زَمَنِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ  مَحْمُولٌ   عَلَى أَنَّ الَّذِي كَانَ يَفْعَلُهُ مَنْ لَمْ يَبْلُغْهُ النَّسْخُ ،   فَلَا يَلْزَمُ مَا ذَكَرَ مِنْ إِجْمَاعِهِمْ عَلَى الْخَطَأِ . ا ه   مَحَلُّ الْحَاجَةِ مِنْ " فَتْحِ الْبَارِي " بِلَفْظِهِ ، وَلَا   إِشْكَالَ فِيهِ ; لِأَنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ اطَّلَعَ عَلَى   كَثِيرٍ مِنَ الْأَحْكَامِ لَمْ يَكُنْ يَعْلَمُهُ ، وَقَدْ وَقَعَ ذَلِكَ   فِي خِلَافَةِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ  ، وَعُمَرَ  ، وَعُثْمَانَ  ، فَأَبُو بَكْرٍ  لَمْ يَكُنْ عَالِمًا بِقَضَاءِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي مِيرَاثِ الْجَدَّةِ حَتَّى أَخْبَرَهُ  الْمُغِيرَةُ بْنُ شُعْبَةَ  ، وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مَسْلَمَةَ  ، وَعُمَرُ  لَمْ   يَكُنْ عِنْدَهُ عِلْمٌ بِقَضَاءِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي دِيَةِ الْجَنِينِ حَتَّى أَخْبَرَهُ   الْمَذْكُورَانِ قَبْلُ ، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ عِنْدَهُ عِلْمٌ مِنْ أَخْذِ   رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - الْجِزْيَةَ مِنْ   مَجُوسِ هَجَرَ حَتَّى أَخْبَرَهُ  عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ عَوْفٍ  ، وَلَا مِنَ الِاسْتِئْذَانِ ثَلَاثًا ، حَتَّى أَخْبَرَهُ  أَبُو مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيُّ  ،  وَأَبُو سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيُّ  ، وَعُثْمَانُ  لَمْ   يَكُنْ عِنْدَهُ عِلْمٌ بِأَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَوْجَبَ السُّكْنَى لِلْمُتَوَفَّى عَنْهَا زَمَنَ   الْعِدَّةِ ، حَتَّى أَخْبَرَتْهُ فُرَيْعَةُ بِنْتُ مَالِكٍ    . 

 وَالْعَبَّاسُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ  ،  وَفَاطِمَةُ الزَّهْرَاءُ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - لَمْ يَكُنْ عِنْدَهُمَا عِلْمٌ بِأَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ :   " إِنَّا مَعَاشِرُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ لَا نُورَثُ " الْحَدِيثَ   ، حَتَّى طَلَبَا مِيرَاثَهُمَا مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَأَمْثَالُ هَذَا كَثِيرَةٌ جِدًّا ، وَأَوْضَحُ   دَلِيلٍ يُزِيلُ الْإِشْكَالَ عَنِ الْقَوْلِ بِالنَّسْخِ الْمَذْكُورِ   وُقُوعُ مِثْلِهِ ، وَاعْتِرَافُ الْمُخَالِفِ بِهِ فِي نِكَاحِ   الْمُتْعَةِ ، فَإِنَّ مُسْلِمًا  رَوَى عَنْ جَابِرٍ   [ ص: 126 ] رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ :   " أَنَّ مُتْعَةَ النِّسَاءِ كَانَتْ تُفْعَلُ فِي عَهْدِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَأَبِي بَكْرٍ  ، وَصَدْرًا مِنْ خِلَافَةِ عُمَرَ  ، قَالَ : ثُمَّ نَهَانَا عُمَرُ  عَنْهَا فَانْتَهَيْنَا وَهَذَا مِثْلُ مَا وَقَعَ فِي طَلَاقِ الثَّلَاثِ طِبْقًا " مَا أَشْبَهَ اللَّيْلَةَ بِالْبَارِحَةِ " : [ الطَّوِيلِ ] 
**فَإِلَّا يَكُنْهَا أَوْ تَكُنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ أَخُوهَا غَذَتْهُ أُمُّهُ بِلِبَانِهَا* *

فَمِنَ الْغَرِيبِ أَنْ يُسَلِّمَ مُنْصِفٌ إِمْكَانَ النَّسْخِ فِي   إِحْدَاهُمَا ، وَيَدَّعِي اسْتِحَالَتَهُ فِي الْأُخْرَى ، مَعَ أَنَّ   كُلًّا مِنْهُمَا رَوَى مُسْلِمٌ  فِيهَا   عَنْ صَحَابِيٍّ جَلِيلٍ : أَنَّ ذَلِكَ الْأَمْرَ كَانَ يُفْعَلُ فِي   زَمَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَأَبِي بَكْرٍ  وَصَدْرًا مِنْ خِلَافَةِ عُمَرَ  ، فِي مَسْأَلَةٍ تَتَعَلَّقُ بِالْفُرُوجِ ثُمَّ غَيَّرَهُ عُمَرُ    . 

وَمَنْ أَجَازَ نَسْخَ نِكَاحِ الْمُتْعَةِ ، وَأَحَالَ نَسْخَ جَعْلِ   الثَّلَاثِ وَاحِدَةً ، يُقَالُ لَهُ : مَا لِبَائِكَ تَجُرُّ وَبَائِي لَا   تَجُرُّ ؟ فَإِنْ قِيلَ : نِكَاحُ الْمُتْعَةِ صَحَّ النَّصُّ بِنَسْخِهِ   قُلْنَا : قَدْ رَأَيْتَ الرِّوَايَاتِ الْمُتَقَدِّمَة  َ بِنَسْخِ   الْمُرَاجَعَةِ بَعْدَ الثَّلَاثِ ، وَمِمَّنْ جَزَمَ بِنَسْخِ جَعْلِ   الثَّلَاثِ وَاحِدَةً ، الْإِمَامُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ      - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى - وَرَأَى أَنَّ جَعْلَهَا وَاحِدَةً   إِنَّمَا هُوَ فِي الزَّمَنِ الَّذِي كَانَ يَرْتَجِعُ فِيهِ بَعْدَ   ثَلَاثِ تَطْلِيقَاتٍ وَأَكْثَرَ ، قَالَ فِي " سُنَنِهِ " : " بَابُ   نَسْخِ الْمُرَاجَعَةِ بَعْدَ التَّطْلِيقَاتِ الثَّلَاثِ   " ثُمَّ سَاقَ بِسَنَدِهِ حَدِيثَ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  قَالَ : وَالْمُطَلَّقَا  تُ   يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ ثَلَاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ وَلَا يَحِلُّ لَهُنَّ   أَنْ يَكْتُمْنَ مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ فِي أَرْحَامِهِنَّ الْآيَةَ  [  2 \ 228 ] وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ كَانَ إِذَا طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ   فَهُوَ أَحَقُّ بِرَجْعَتِهَا وَإِنْ طَلَّقَهَا ثَلَاثًا فَنُسِخَ ذَلِكَ ،   وَقَالَ : الطَّلَاقُ مَرَّتَانِ الْآيَةَ . وَأَخْرَجَ نَحْوَهُ  النَّسَائِيُّ  وَفِي إِسْنَادِهِ  عَلِيُّ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ وَاقِدٍ  ، قَالَ فِيهِ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " التَّقْرِيبِ " : صَدُوقٌ يَهِمُ ، وَرَوَى مَالِكٌ  فِي " الْمُوَطَّأِ " عَنْ  هِشَامِ بْنِ عُرْوَةَ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : كَانَ   الرَّجُلُ إِذَا طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ ، ثُمَّ ارْتَجَعَهَا قَبْلَ أَنْ   تَنْقَضِيَ عِدَّتُهَا كَانَ ذَلِكَ لَهُ ، وَإِنْ طَلَّقَهَا أَلْفَ   مَرَّةٍ فَعَمَدَ رَجُلٌ إِلَى امْرَأَتِهِ فَطَلَّقَهَا حَتَّى إِذَا   أَشْرَفَتْ عَلَى انْقِضَاءِ عِدَّتِهَا رَاجَعَهَا ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : لَا   آوِيكِ وَلَا أُطَلِّقُكِ ، فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ : الطَّلَاقُ مَرَّتَانِ فَإِمْسَاكٌ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ فَاسْتَقْبَلَ النَّاسُ الطَّلَاقَ جَدِيدًا مِنْ يَوْمِئِذٍ ، مَنْ كَانَ طَلَّقَ مِنْهُمْ أَوْ لَمْ يُطَلِّقْ   . 

وَيُؤَيِّدُ هَذَا أَنَّ عُمَرَ  لَمْ   يُنْكِرْ عَلَيْهِ أَحَدٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - إِيقَاعَ الثَّلَاثِ دَفْعَةً مَعَ   كَثْرَتِهِمْ وَعِلْمِهِمْ ، وَوَرَعِهِمْ ، وَيُؤَيِّدُهُ : أَنَّ   كَثِيرًا جِدًّا مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ الْأَجِلَّاءِ الْعُلَمَاءِ صَحَّ   عَنْهُمُ الْقَوْلُ بِذَلِكَ ،  كَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَعُمَرَ  ،  وَابْنِ عُمَرَ  ، وَخَلْقٍ لَا يُحْصَى . 

 [ ص: 127 ] وَالنَّاسِخُ الَّذِي نَسَخَ الْمُرَاجَعَةَ بَعْدَ الثَّلَاثِ ، قَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : إِنَّهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : الطَّلَاقُ مَرَّتَانِ كَمَا   جَاءَ مُبَيَّنًا فِي الرِّوَايَاتِ الْمُتَقَدِّمَة  ِ ، وَلَا مَانِعَ   عَقْلًا وَلَا عَادَةً مِنْ أَنْ يَجْهَلَ مِثْلَ هَذَا النَّاسِخِ كَثِيرٌ   مِنَ النَّاسِ إِلَى خِلَافَةِ عُمَرَ  ،   مَعَ أَنَّهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ صَرَّحَ بِنَسْخِهَا   وَتَحْرِيمِهَا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ فِي غَزْوَةِ الْفَتْحِ ، وَفِي   حَجَّةِ الْوَدَاعِ أَيْضًا ، كَمَا جَاءَ فِي رِوَايَةٍ عِنْدَ مُسْلِمٍ    . 

وَمَعَ أَنَّ الْقُرْآنَ دَلَّ عَلَى تَحْرِيمِ غَيْرِ الزَّوْجَةِ وَالسُّرِّيَّةِ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ إِلَّا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ     ) [ 23 \ 5 ، 6 ] وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ الْمُتَمَتَّعَ بِهَا   لَيْسَتْ بِزَوْجَةٍ وَلَا سُرِّيَّةٍ كَمَا يَأْتِي تَحْقِيقُهُ إِنْ   شَاءَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى فِي سُورَةِ " النِّسَاءِ " فِي الْكَلَامِ عَلَى   قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : فَمَا اسْتَمْتَعْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ الْآيَةَ [ 4 \ 24 ] وَالَّذِينَ قَالُوا : بِالنَّسْخِ قَالُوا : فِي مَعْنَى قَوْلِ عُمَرَ      : إِنَّ النَّاسَ اسْتَعْجَلُوا فِي أَمْرٍ كَانَتْ لَهُمْ فِيهِ  أَنَاةٌ  ، أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْأَنَاةِ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَتَأَنَّوْنَ  فِي  الطَّلَاقِ فَلَا يُوقِعُونَ الثَّلَاثَ فِي وَقْتٍ وَاحِدٍ .  وَمَعْنَى  اسْتِعْجَالِهِم  ْ أَنَّهُمْ صَارُوا يُوقِعُونَهَا بِلَفْظٍ  وَاحِدٍ ،  عَلَى الْقَوْلِ بِأَنَّ ذَلِكَ هُوَ مَعْنَى الْحَدِيثِ ،  وَقَدْ  قَدَّمْنَا أَنَّهُ لَا يَتَعَيَّنُ كَوْنُهُ هُوَ مَعْنَاهُ ،   وَإِمْضَاؤُهُ لَهُ عَلَيْهِمْ إِذَنْ هُوَ اللَّازِمُ ، وَلَا يُنَافِيهِ   قَوْلُهُ فَلَوْ أَمْضَيْنَاهُ عَلَيْهِمْ ، يَعْنِي أَلْزَمْنَاهُمْ   بِمُقْتَضَى مَا قَالُوا ، وَنَظِيرُهُ : قَوْلُ جَابِرٍ  عِنْدَ مُسْلِمٍ  فِي نِكَاحِ الْمُتْعَةِ : فَنَهَانَا عَنْهَا عُمَرُ    . فَظَاهِرُ كُلٍّ مِنْهُمَا أَنَّهُ اجْتِهَادٌ مِنْ عُمَرَ  ،   وَالنَّسْخُ ثَابِتٌ فِيهِمَا مَعًا كَمَا رَأَيْتَ ، وَلَيْسَتِ   الْأَنَاةُ فِي الْمَنْسُوخِ ، وَإِنَّمَا هِيَ فِي عَدَمِ الِاسْتِعْجَالِ   بِإِيقَاعِ الثَّلَاثِ دَفْعَةً . وَعَلَى الْقَوْلِ الْأَوَّلِ : إِنَّ   الْمُرَادَ بِالثَّلَاثِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ تُجْعَلُ وَاحِدَةً ، أَنْتِ   طَالِقٌ ، أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ ، أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ . فَالظَّاهِرُ فِي إِمْضَائِهِ   لَهَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَنَّهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ تَغَيَّرَ قَصْدُهُمْ مِنَ   التَّأْكِيدِ إِلَى التَّأْسِيسِ كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ ، وَلَا إِشْكَالَ فِي   ذَلِكَ . 

أَمَّا كَوْنُ عُمَرَ  كَانَ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - كَانَ يَجْعَلُ الثَّلَاثَ بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ وَاحِدَةً ،   فَتَعَمَّدَ مُخَالَفَةَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - وَجَعَلَهَا ثَلَاثًا ، وَلَمْ يُنْكِرْ عَلَيْهِ أَحَدٌ مِنَ   الصَّحَابَةِ ، فَلَا يَخْفَى بُعْدُهُ ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ   تَعَالَى . 
الْجَوَابُ الرَّابِعُ : عَنْ حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا - أَنَّ رِوَايَةَ  طَاوُسٍ  عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  مُخَالِفَةٌ لِمَا رَوَاهُ عَنْهُ الْحُفَّاظُ مِنْ أَصْحَابِهِ ، فَقَدْ رَوَى عَنْهُ لُزُومَ الثَّلَاثِ دَفْعَةً  سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ  ،  وَعَطَاءُ بْنُ أَبِي رَبَاحٍ  ، وَمُجَاهِدٌ  ، وَعِكْرِمَةُ  ،  وَعَمْرُو بْنُ دِينَارٍ  ، وَمَالِكُ بْنُ الْحَارِثِ  ، وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِيَاسِ بْنِ الْبُكَيْرِ  ، وَمُعَاوِيَةُ بْنُ أَبِي عَيَّاشٍ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ  ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  فِي " السُّنَنِ الْكُبْرَى " وَالْقُرْطُبِيّ  ُ  وَغَيْرُهُمَا . 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (17)
سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ (16)

[ ص: 128 ] وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  فِي " السُّنَنِ الْكُبْرَى " : إِنَّ  الْبُخَارِيَّ  لَمْ يُخَرِّجْ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ ; لِمُخَالَفَةِ هَؤُلَاءِ لِرِوَايَةِ  طَاوُسٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    . 

وَقَالَ الْأَثْرَمُ    : سَأَلْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  عَنْ حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    : كَانَ الطَّلَاقُ الثَّلَاثُ عَلَى عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَبِي بَكْرٍ  وَعُمَرَ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - طَلَاقُ الثَّلَاثِ وَاحِدَةً ، بِأَيِّ شَيْءٍ تَدْفَعُهُ ؟ قَالَ : بِرِوَايَةِ النَّاسِ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  مِنْ وُجُوهٍ خِلَافَهُ ، وَكَذَلِكَ نَقَلَ عَنْهُ ابْنُ مَنْصُورٍ  ، قَالَهُ ابْنُ الْقَيِّمِ    . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : فَهَذَا إِمَامُ الْمُحَدِّثِينَ   وَسَيِّدُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ فِي عَصْرِهِ الَّذِي تَدَارَكَ اللَّهُ بِهِ   الْإِسْلَامَ بَعْدَ مَا كَادَ تَتَزَلْزَلُ قَوَاعِدُهُ ، وَتُغَيَّرُ   عَقَائِدُهُ ،  أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ حَنْبَلٍ    - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى - قَالَ لِلْأَثْرَمِ  وَابْنِ مَنْصُورٍ    : إِنَّهُ رَفَضَ حَدِيثَ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  قَصْدًا ; لِأَنَّهُ يَرَى عَدَمَ الِاحْتِجَاجِ بِهِ فِي لُزُومِ الثَّلَاثِ بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ ; لِرِوَايَةِ الْحُفَّاظِ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  مَا يُخَالِفُ ذَلِكَ ، وَهَذَا الْإِمَامُ  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ الْبُخَارِيُّ  ، وَهُوَ هُوَ ، ذَكَرَ عَنْهُ الْحَافِظُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  أَنَّهُ تَرَكَ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ عَمْدًا ; لِذَلِكَ الْمُوجِبِ الَّذِي تَرَكَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِهِ الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ    . وَلَا شَكَّ أَنَّهُمَا مَا تَرَكَاهُ إِلَّا لِمُوجِبٍ يَقْتَضِي ذَلِكَ ، فَإِنْ قِيلَ : رِوَايَةُ  طَاوُسٍ  فِي حُكْمِ الْمَرْفُوعِ ، وَرِوَايَةُ الْجَمَاعَةِ الْمَذْكُورِينَ مَوْقُوفَةٌ عَلَى  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَالْمَرْفُوعُ لَا يُعَارَضُ بِالْمَوْقُوفِ . 

فَالْجَوَابُ أَنَّ الصَّحَابِيَّ إِذَا خَالَفَ مَا رُوِيَ ، فَفِيهِ لِلْعُلَمَاءِ قَوْلَانِ : وَهُمَا رِوَايَتَانِ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ  رَحِمَهُ   اللَّهُ : الْأُولَى : أَنَّهُ لَا يُحْتَجُّ بِالْحَدِيثِ ; لِأَنَّ   أَعْلَمَ النَّاسِ بِهِ رَاوِيهِ وَقَدْ تَرَكَ الْعَمَلَ بِهِ ، وَهُوَ   عَدْلٌ عَارِفٌ ، وَعَلَى هَذِهِ الرِّوَايَةِ فَلَا إِشْكَالَ . 

وَعَلَى الرِّوَايَةِ الْأُخْرَى الَّتِي هِيَ الْمَشْهُورَةُ عِنْدَ   الْعُلَمَاءِ أَنَّ الْعِبْرَةَ بِرِوَايَتِهِ لَا بِقَوْلِهِ . فَإِنَّهُ   لَا تُقَدَّمُ رِوَايَتُهُ إِلَّا إِذَا كَانَتْ صَرِيحَةَ الْمَعْنَى ،   أَوْ ظَاهِرَةً فِيهِ ظُهُورًا يَضْعُفُ مَعَهُ احْتِمَالُ مُقَابِلِهِ ،   أَمَّا إِذَا كَانَتْ مُحْتَمِلَةً لِغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ الْمَعْنَى احْتِمَالًا   قَوِيًّا فَإِنَّ مُخَالَفَةَ الرَّاوِي لِمَا رَوَى تَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ   ذَلِكَ الْمُحْتَمَلَ الَّذِي تُرِكَ لَيْسَ هُوَ مَعْنَى مَا رَوَى ،   وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا أَنَّ لَفْظَ طَلَاقِ الثَّلَاثِ فِي حَدِيثِ  طَاوُسٍ  الْمَذْكُورِ مُحْتَمِلٌ احْتِمَالًا قَوِيًّا لِأَنْ تَكُونَ الطَّلَقَاتُ مُفَرَّقَةً ، كَمَا جَزَمَ بِهِ  النَّسَائِيُّ  وَصَحَّحَهُ النَّوَوِيُّ  وَالْقُرْطُبِيّ  ُ  وَابْنُ سُرَيْجٍ  ، فَالْحَاصِلُ أَنَّ تَرْكَ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  لِجَعْلِ الثَّلَاثِ بِفَمٍ وَاحِدٍ وَاحِدَةً ؛ يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ مَعْنَى الْحَدِيثِ الَّذِي رُوِيَ لَيْسَ   [ ص: 129 ] كَوْنَهَا بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ كَمَا سَتَرَى بَيَانَهُ فِي كَلَامِ الْقُرْطُبِيِّ  فِي الْمُفْهِمِ فِي الْجَوَابِ الَّذِي بَعْدَ هَذَا . 

وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ  ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ  لَمْ يَثْبُتْ عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ أَفْتَى فِي الثَّلَاثِ بِفَمٍ وَاحِدٍ أَنَّهَا وَاحِدَةٌ ، وَمَا رَوَى عَنْهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ  حَمَّادِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ  ، عَنْ أَيُّوبَ  ، عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ  ، أَنَّ  ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ  قَالَ : إِذَا قَالَ أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ ثَلَاثًا بِفَمٍ وَاحِدٍ فَهِيَ وَاحِدَةٌ ، فَهُوَ مُعَارَضٌ بِمَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  نَفْسُهُ مِنْ طَرِيقِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  عَنْ أَيُّوبَ  ، عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ  ، أَنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ قَوْلِ عِكْرِمَةَ  لَا مِنْ قَوْلِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَتُرَجَّحُ رِوَايَةُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  عَلَى رِوَايَةِ حَمَّادٍ  بِمُوَافَقَةِ الْحُفَّاظِ لِإِسْمَاعِيلَ  ، فِي أَنَّ  ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ  يَجْعَلُهَا ثَلَاثًا لَا وَاحِدَةً . 
الْجَوَابُ الْخَامِسُ : هُوَ ادِّعَاءُ ضَعْفِهِ وَمِمَّنْ حَاوَلَ تَضْعِيفَهُ  ابْنُ الْعَرَبِيِّ الْمَالِكِيُّ  ،  وَابْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ  ، وَالْقُرْطُبِيّ  ُ    . 

قَالَ  ابْنُ الْعَرَبِيِّ الْمَالِكِيُّ    : زَلَّ قَوْمٌ فِي آخِرِ الزَّمَانِ فَقَالُوا : إِنَّ الطَّلَاقَ الثَّلَاثَ فِي كَلِمَةٍ لَا يَلْزَمُ ، وَجَعَلُوهُ وَاحِدَةً وَنَسَبُوهُ إِلَى السَّلَفِ الْأَوَّلِ فَحَكَوْهُ عَنْ عَلِيٍّ  ، وَالزُّبَيْرِ  ،  وَعَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عَوْفٍ  ،  وَابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  ،  وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ ،  وَعَزَوْهُ إِلَى  الْحَجَّاجِ بْنِ أَرْطَاةَ  الضَّعِيفِ   الْمَنْزِلَةِ ، الْمَغْمُورِ الْمَرْتَبَةِ ، وَرَوَوْا فِي ذَلِكَ   حَدِيثًا لَيْسَ لَهُ أَصْلٌ ، وَغَوَى قَوْمٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْمَسَائِلِ   فَتَتَبَّعُوا الْأَهْوَاءَ الْمُبْتَدَعَةَ فِيهِ وَقَالُوا : إِنَّ   قَوْلَهُ أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ ثَلَاثًا كَذِبٌ ; لِأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُطَلِّقْ   ثَلَاثًا ، كَمَا لَوْ قَالَ : طَلَّقْتُ ثَلَاثًا وَلَمْ يُطَلِّقْ إِلَّا   وَاحِدَةً ، وَكَمَا لَوْ قَالَ : أَحْلِفُ ثَلَاثًا كَانَتْ يَمِينًا   وَاحِدَةً . 

وَلَقَدْ طَوَّفْتُ فِي الْآفَاقِ ، وَلَقِيتُ مِنْ عُلَمَاءِ الْإِسْلَامِ   ، وَأَرْبَابِ الْمَذَاهِبِ كُلَّ صَادِقٍ ، فَمَا سَمِعْتُ لِهَذِهِ   الْمَسْأَلَةِ بِخَبَرٍ ، وَلَا أَحْسَسْتُ لَهَا بِأَثَرٍ ، إِلَّا   الشِّيعَةَ الَّذِينَ يَرَوْنَ نِكَاحَ الْمُتْعَةِ جَائِزًا ، وَلَا   يَرَوْنَ الطَّلَاقَ وَاقِعًا ، وَلِذَلِكَ قَالَ فِيهِمُ ابْنُ سُكَّرَةَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ    : [ السَّرِيعِ ] 
**يَا مَنْ يَرَى الْمُتْعَةَ فِي دِينِهِ حِلًّا وَإِنْ كَانَتْ بِلَا مَهْرٍ     وَلَا يَرَى تِسْعِينَ تَطْلِيقَةً 
تُبِينُ مِنْهُ رَبَّةُ الْخِدْرِ     مِنْ هَاهُنَا طَابَتْ مَوَالِيدُكُمْ 
فَاغْتَنِمُوهَا يَا بَنِي الْفِطْرِ* *وَقَدِ   اتَّفَقَ عُلَمَاءُ الْإِسْلَامِ ، وَأَرْبَابُ الْحَلِّ وَالْعَقْدِ فِي   الْأَحْكَامِ عَلَى أَنَّ الطَّلَاقَ الثَّلَاثَ فِي كَلِمَةٍ ، وَإِنْ   كَانَ حَرَامًا فِي قَوْلِ بَعْضِهِمْ ، وَبِدْعَةً فِي قَوْلِ الْآخَرِينَ   ، لَازِمٌ . وَأَيْنَ هَؤُلَاءِ الْبُؤَسَاءُ مِنْ عَالِمِ الدِّينِ ،   وَعَلَمِ الْإِسْلَامِ ،  مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ الْبُخَارِيِّ  ، وَقَدْ قَالَ فِي   [ ص: 130 ]   " صَحِيحِهِ " : " بَابُ جَوَازِ الطَّلَاقِ الثَّلَاثِ " ، لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : الطَّلَاقُ مَرَّتَانِ   . 

وَذَكَرَ حَدِيثَ اللِّعَانِ : فَطَلَّقَهَا   ثَلَاثًا قَبْلَ أَنْ يَأْمُرَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَلَمْ يُغَيِّرْ عَلَيْهِ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَلَا يُقِرُّ عَلَى الْبَاطِلِ ;   وَلِأَنَّهُ جَمَعَ مَا فَسَحَ لَهُ فِي تَفْرِيقِهِ ، فَأَلْزَمَتْهُ   الشَّرِيعَةُ حُكْمَهُ وَمَا نَسَبُوهُ إِلَى الصَّحَابَةِ كَذِبٌ بَحْتٌ ،   لَا أَصْلَ لَهُ فِي كِتَابٍ وَلَا رِوَايَةَ لَهُ عَنْ أَحَدٍ . 

وَقَدْ أَدْخَلَ مَالِكٌ  فِي " مُوَطَّئِهِ " عَنْ عَلِيٍّ  أَنَّ الْحَرَامَ ثَلَاثٌ لَازِمَةٌ فِي كَلِمَةٍ ، فَهَذَا فِي مَعْنَاهَا ، فَكَيْفَ إِذَا صَرَّحَ بِهَا . وَأَمَّا حَدِيثُ  الْحَجَّاجِ بْنِ أَرْطَاةَ  فَغَيْرُ مَقْبُولٍ فِي الْمِلَّةِ ، وَلَا عِنْدَ أَحَدٍ مِنَ الْأَئِمَّةِ ، فَإِنْ قِيلَ : فَفِي " صَحِيحِ مُسْلِمٍ    " عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  وَذَكَرَ حَدِيثَ أَبِي الصَّهْبَاءِ  الْمَذْكُورِ   ، قُلْنَا : هَذَا لَا مُتَعَلِّقَ فِيهِ مِنْ خَمْسَةِ أَوْجُهٍ :   الْأَوَّلُ : أَنَّهُ حَدِيثٌ مُخْتَلَفٌ فِي صِحَّتِهِ فَكَيْفَ يُقَدَّمُ   عَلَى إِجْمَاعِ الْأُمَّةِ ؟ وَلَمْ يُعْرَفْ لَهَا فِي هَذِهِ   الْمَسْأَلَةِ خِلَافٌ إِلَّا عَنْ قَوْمٍ انْحَطُّوا عَنْ رُتْبَةِ   التَّابِعِينَ وَقَدْ سَبَقَ الْعَصْرَانِ الْكَرِيمَانِ وَالِاتِّفَاقُ   عَلَى لُزُومِ الثَّلَاثِ ، فَإِنْ رَوَوْا ذَلِكَ عَنْ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ   فَلَا تَقْبَلُوا مِنْهُمْ إِلَّا مَا يَقْبَلُونَ مِنْكُمْ : نَقْلُ   الْعَدْلِ عَنِ الْعَدْلِ . وَلَا تَجِدْ هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةَ مَنْسُوبَةً   إِلَى أَحَدٍ مِنَ السَّلَفِ أَبَدًا . 

الثَّانِي : أَنَّ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ لَمْ يُرْوَ إِلَّا عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  وَلَمْ يُرْوَ عَنْهُ إِلَّا مِنْ طَرِيقِ  طَاوُسٍ  ،   فَكَيْفَ يُقْبَلُ مَا لَمْ يَرْوِهِ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ إِلَّا وَاحِدٌ   وَمَا لَمْ يَرْوِهِ عَنْ ذَلِكَ الصَّحَابِيِّ إِلَّا وَاحِدٌ ؟ وَكَيْفَ   خَفِيَ عَلَى جَمِيعِ الصَّحَابَةِ وَسَكَتُوا عَنْهُ إِلَّا  ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ  ؟ وَكَيْفَ خَفِيَ عَلَى أَصْحَابِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  إِلَّا  طَاوُسًا  ؟ اهـ مَحَلُّ الْغَرَضِ مِنْ كَلَامِ ابْنِ الْعَرَبِيِّ  ، وَقَالَ  ابْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ    : وَرِوَايَةُ  طَاوُسٍ  وَهْمٌ وَغَلَطٌ لَمْ يُعَرِّجْ عَلَيْهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ فُقَهَاءِ الْأَمْصَارِ بِالْحِجَازِ  ، وَالشَّامِ  ، وَالْعِرَاقِ  ، وَالْمَشْرِقِ  ، وَالْمَغْرِبِ    . وَقَدْ قِيلَ : إِنَّ أَبَا الصَّهْبَاءِ  لَا يُعْرَفُ فِي مَوَالِي  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : إِنَّ مِثْلَ هَذَا لَا يَثْبُتُ بِهِ تَضْعِيفُ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ ; لِأَنَّ الْأَئِمَّةَ كَمَعْمَرٍ   وَابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ  وَغَيْرِهِمَا رَوَوْهُ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  وَهُوَ إِمَامٌ ، عَنْ  طَاوُسٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَرَوَاهُ عَنْ  طَاوُسٍ  أَيْضًا  إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مَيْسَرَةَ  ،   وَهُوَ ثِقَةٌ حَافِظٌ . وَانْفِرَادُ الصَّحَابِيِّ لَا يَضُرُّ وَلَوْ   لَمْ يَرْوِ عَنْهُ أَصْلًا إِلَّا وَاحِدٌ ، كَمَا أَشَارَ إِلَيْهِ الْعِرَاقِيُّ  فِي " أَلْفِيَّتِهِ " بِقَوْلِهِ : [ الرَّجَزِ ] 
**فِي الصَّحِيحِ أَخْرَجَا الْمُسَيَّبَا     وَأَخْرَجَ الْجُعْفِيُّ  لِابْنِ تَغْلِبَا  
**

 [ ص: 131 ] يَعْنِي : أَنَّ الشَّيْخَيْنِ أَخْرَجَا حَدِيثَ الْمُسَيَّبِ بْنِ حَزْنٍ  ، وَلَمْ يَرْوِ عَنْهُ أَحَدٌ غَيْرُ ابْنِهِ سَعِيدٍ    . 

وَأَخْرَجَ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  حَدِيثَ عَمْرِو بْنِ تَغْلِبَ النَّمَرِيِّ  ، وَيُقَالُ الْعَبْدِيُّ  وَلَمْ يَرْوِ عَنْهُ غَيْرُ  الْحَسَنِ الْبَصْرِيِّ  هَذَا مُرَادُهُ . وَقَدْ ذَكَرَ  ابْنُ أَبِي حَاتِمٍ  أَنَّ عَمْرَو بْنَ تَغْلِبَ  رَوَى عَنْهُ أَيْضًا الْحَكَمُ بْنُ الْأَعْرَجِ  ، قَالَهُ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  ،  وَابْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ  وَغَيْرُهُمَا . 

وَالْحَاصِلُ أَنَّ حَدِيثَ طَاوُسٍ ثَابِتٌ  فِي " صَحِيحِ مُسْلِمٍ      " بِسَنَدٍ صَحِيحٍ ، وَمَا كَانَ كَذَلِكَ لَا يُمْكِنُ تَضْعِيفُهُ   إِلَّا بِأَمْرٍ وَاضِحٍ ، نَعَمْ لِقَائِلٍ أَنْ يَقُولَ : إِنَّ خَبَرَ   الْآحَادِ إِذَا كَانَتِ الدَّوَاعِي مُتَوَفِّرَةً إِلَى نَقْلِهِ وَلَمْ   يَنْقُلْهُ إِلَّا وَاحِدٌ وَنَحْوُهُ ، أَنَّ ذَلِكَ يَدُلُّ عَلَى  عَدَمِ  صِحَّتِهِ . وَوَجْهُهُ أَنَّ تَوَفُّرَ الدَّوَاعِي يَلْزَمُ  مِنْهُ  أَنَّ النَّقْلَ تَوَاتُرًا وَالِاشْتِهَارَ ، فَإِنْ لَمْ  يَشْتَهِرْ  دَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَقَعْ ; لِأَنَّ انْتِفَاءَ  اللَّازِمِ  يَقْتَضِي انْتِفَاءَ الْمَلْزُومِ ، وَهَذِهِ قَاعِدَةٌ  مُقَرَّرَةٌ فِي  الْأُصُولِ ، أَشَارَ إِلَيْهَا فِي " مَرَاقِي  السُّعُودِ " بِقَوْلِهِ  عَاطِفًا عَلَى مَا يُحْكَمُ فِيهِ بِعَدَمِ  صِحَّةِ الْخَبَرِ : [  الرَجَزِ ] . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  
**وَخَبَرُ الْآحَادِ فِي السُّنِّيِّ     حَيْثُ دَوَاعِي نَقْلِهِ تَوَاتُرًا 
نَرَى لَهَا لَوْ قَالَهُ تَقَرُّرَا* *وَجَزَمَ   بِهَا غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الْأُصُولِيِّين  َ ، وَقَالَ صَاحِبُ " جَمْعِ   الْجَوَامِعِ " عَاطِفًا عَلَى مَا يُجْزَمُ فِيهِ بِعَدَمِ صِحَّةِ   الْخَبَرِ . وَالْمَنْقُولُ آحَادًا فِيمَا تَتَوَفَّرُ الدَّوَاعِي إِلَى   نَقْلِهِ خِلَافًا لِلرَّافِضَةِ    . اهـ مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ . 

وَمُرَادُهُ أَنَّ مِمَّا يُجْزَمُ بِعَدَمِ صِحَّتِهِ الْخَبَرُ الْمَنْقُولُ آحَادًا مَعَ تَوَفُّرِ الدَّوَاعِي إِلَى نَقْلِهِ . 

وَقَالَ  ابْنُ الْحَاجِبِ  فِي  "  مُخْتَصَرِهِ الْأُصُولِيِّ " مَسْأَلَةٌ : إِذَا انْفَرَدَ وَاحِدٌ   فِيمَا يَتَوَفَّرُ الدَّوَاعِي إِلَى نَقْلِهِ ، وَقَدْ شَارَكَهُ خَلْقٌ   كَثِيرٌ . كَمَا لَوِ انْفَرَدَ وَاحِدٌ بِقَتْلِ خَطِيبٍ عَلَى   الْمِنْبَرِ فِي مَدِينَةٍ فَهُوَ كَاذِبٌ قَطْعًا خِلَافًا لِلشِّيعَةِ      . اهـ مَحَلُّ الْغَرَضِ مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ . وَفِي الْمَسْأَلَةِ   مُنَاقَشَاتٌ وَأَجْوِبَةٌ عَنْهَا مَعْرُوفَةٌ فِي الْأُصُولِ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : وَلَا شَكَّ أَنَّهُ عَلَى الْقَوْلِ بِأَنَّ مَعْنَى حَدِيثِ  طَاوُسٍ  الْمَذْكُورِ   أَنَّ الثَّلَاثَ بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ كَانَتْ تُجْعَلُ وَاحِدَةً عَلَى   عَهْدِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَأَبِي بَكْرٍ  ، وَصَدْرًا مِنْ خِلَافَةِ عُمَرَ  ، ثُمَّ إِنَّ عُمَرَ  غَيَّرَ مَا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَالْمُسْلِمُون  َ فِي زَمَنِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ  ،   وَعَامَّةُ الصَّحَابَةِ أَوْ جُلُّهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ ذَلِكَ .   فَالدَّوَاعِي إِلَى نَقْلٍ مَا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَالْمُسْلِمُون  َ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ ،   مُتَوَفِّرَةٌ تَوَفُّرًا لَا يُمْكِنُ إِنْكَارُهُ ، لِأَنْ يَرُدَّ   بِذَلِكَ التَّغْيِيرِ الَّذِي أَحْدَثَهُ   [ ص: 133 ] عُمَرُ  فَسُكُوتُ جَمِيعِ الصَّحَابَةِ عَنْهُ وَكَوْنُ ذَلِكَ لَمْ يُنْقَلْ مِنْهُ حَرْفٌ عَنْ غَيْرِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، يَدُلُّ دَلَالَةً وَاضِحَةً عَلَى أَحَدِ أَمْرَيْنِ : أَحَدُهُمَا : أَنَّ حَدِيثَ  طَاوُسٍ  الَّذِي رَوَاهُ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  لَيْسَ   مَعْنَاهُ أَنَّهَا بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ ، بَلْ بِثَلَاثَةِ أَلْفَاظٍ فِي   وَقْتٍ وَاحِدٍ كَمَا قَدَّمْنَا ، وَكَمَا جَزَمَ بِهِ  النَّسَائِيُّ  ، وَصَحَّحَهُ النَّوَوِيُّ  وَالْقُرْطُبِيّ  ُ  وَابْنُ سُرَيْجٍ    . وَعَلَيْهِ فَلَا إِشْكَالَ ; لِأَنَّ تَغْيِيرَ عُمَرَ  لِلْحُكْمِ مَبْنِيٌّ عَلَى تَغْيِيرِ قَصْدِهِمْ ، وَالنَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ :   " إِنَّمَا الْأَعْمَالُ بِالنِّيَّاتِ وَإِنَّمَا لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مَا نَوَى " فَمَنْ   قَالَ أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ ، أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ ، أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ ، وَنَوَى   التَّأْكِيدَ فَوَاحِدَةٌ ، وَإِنْ نَوَى الِاسْتِئْنَافَ بِكُلِّ   وَاحِدَةٍ فَثَلَاثٌ . وَاخْتِلَافُ مَحَامِلِ اللَّفْظِ الْوَاحِدِ   لِاخْتِلَافِ نِيَّاتِ اللَّافِظِينَ بِهِ لَا إِشْكَالَ فِيهِ ;   لِقَوْلِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :   " وَإِنَّمَا لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مَا نَوَى "   . 

وَالثَّانِي : أَنْ يَكُونَ الْحَدِيثُ غَيْرَ مَحْكُومٍ بِصِحَّتِهِ   لِنَقْلِهِ آحَادًا مَعَ تَوَفُّرِ الدَّوَاعِي إِلَى نَقْلِهِ ،   وَالْأَوَّلُ أَوْلَى وَأَخَفُّ مِنَ الثَّانِي ، وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  فِي الْمُفْهِمِ فِي الْكَلَامِ عَلَى حَدِيثِ  طَاوُسٍ  الْمَذْكُورِ   : وَظَاهِرُ سِيَاقِهِ يَقْتَضِي عَنْ جَمِيعِهِمْ أَنَّ مُعْظَمَهُمْ   كَانُوا يَرَوْنَ ذَلِكَ ، وَالْعَادَةُ فِي مِثْلِ هَذَا أَنْ يَفْشُوَ   الْحُكْمُ وَيَنْتَشِرَ فَكَيْفَ يَنْفَرِدُ بِهِ وَاحِدٌ عَنْ وَاحِدٍ ؟   قَالَ : فَهَذَا الْوَجْهُ يَقْتَضِي التَّوَقُّفَ عَنِ الْعَمَلِ   بِظَاهِرِهِ ، إِنْ لَمْ يَقْتَضِ الْقَطْعَ بِبُطْلَانِهِ . اهـ مِنْهُ   بِوَاسِطَةِ نَقْلِ ابْنِ حَجَرٍ  فِي " فَتْحِ الْبَارِي " عَنْهُ ، وَهُوَ قَوِيٌّ جِدًّا بِحَسَبِ الْمُقَرَّرِ فِي الْأُصُولِ كَمَا تَرَى . 
الْجَوَابُ السَّادِسُ : عَنْ حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ      - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - هُوَ حَمْلُ لَفْظِ الثَّلَاثِ فِي   الْحَدِيثِ عَلَى أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِهَا الْبَتَّةَ كَمَا قَدَّمْنَا فِي   حَدِيثِ رُكَانَةَ  ، وَهُوَ مِنْ رِوَايَةِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  أَيْضًا ، قَالَ الْحَافِظُ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " فَتْحِ الْبَارِي " بَعْدَ أَنْ ذَكَرَ هَذَا الْجَوَابَ مَا نَصُّهُ : وَهُوَ قَوِيٌّ وَيُؤَيِّدُهُ إِدْخَالُ  الْبُخَارِيِّ  فِي   هَذَا الْبَابِ ، الْآثَارَ الَّتِي فِيهَا الْبَتَّةَ ، وَالْأَحَادِيثَ   الَّتِي فِيهَا التَّصْرِيحُ بِالثَّلَاثِ ، كَأَنَّهُ يُشِيرُ إِلَى   عَدَمِ الْفَرْقِ بَيْنَهُمَا ، وَأَنَّ الْبَتَّةَ إِذَا أُطْلِقَتْ حُمِلَ عَلَى الثَّلَاثِ إِلَّا   إِنْ أَرَادَ الْمُطَلِّقُ وَاحِدَةً فَيُقْبَلُ ، فَكَأَنَّ بَعْضَ   رُوَاتِهِ حَمَلَ لَفْظَ الْبَتَّةَ عَلَى الثَّلَاثِ ; لِاشْتِهَارِ   التَّسْوِيَةِ بَيْنَهُمَا ، فَرَوَاهَا بِلَفْظِ الثَّلَاثِ . وَإِنَّمَا   الْمُرَادُ لَفْظَةُ الْبَتَّةَ ، وَكَانُوا فِي الْعَصْرِ الْأَوَّلِ   يَقْبَلُونَ مِمَّنْ قَالَ أَرَدْتُ بِالْبَتَّةِ وَاحِدَةً ، فَلَمَّا   كَانَ عَهْدُ عُمَرَ  أَمْضَى  الثَّلَاثَ  فِي ظَاهِرِ الْحُكْمِ . اهـ مِنْ " فَتْحِ الْبَارِي "  بِلَفْظِهِ ،  وَلَهُ وَجْهٌ مِنَ النَّظَرِ كَمَا لَا يَخْفَى ، وَمَا  يَذْكُرُهُ كُلٌّ  مِمَّنْ قَالَ بِلُزُومِ الثَّلَاثِ دُفْعَةً ، وَمَنْ  قَالَ بِعَدَمِ  لُزُومِهَا مِنَ الْأُمُورِ النَّظَرِيَّةِ لِيُصَحِّحَ  بِهِ كُلٌّ  مَذْهَبَهُ ، لَمْ نُطِلْ بِهِ الْكَلَامَ ; لِأَنَّ الظَّاهِرَ  سُقُوطُ  ذَلِكَ كُلِّهِ ، وَأَنَّ هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةَ إِنْ لَمْ  يُمْكِنْ   [ ص:  133 ] تَحْقِيقُهَا  مِنْ جِهَةِ النَّقْلِ فَإِنَّهُ لَا يُمْكِنُ مِنْ  جِهَةِ الْعَقْلِ ،  وَقِيَاسُ أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ ثَلَاثًا عَلَى أَيْمَانِ  اللِّعَانِ فِي أَنَّهُ  لَوْ حَلَفَهَا بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ لَمْ تَجُزْ ،  قِيَاسٌ مَعَ وُجُودِ  الْفَارِقِ ; لَأَنَّ مَنِ اقْتَصَرَ عَلَى  وَاحِدَةٍ مِنَ الشَّهَادَاتِ  الْأَرْبَعِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ فِي آيَةِ  اللِّعَانِ أَجْمَعَ الْعُلَمَاءُ  عَلَى أَنَّ ذَلِكَ كَمَا لَوْ لَمْ  يَأْتِ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْهَا أَصْلًا ،  بِخِلَافِ الطَّلَقَاتِ الثَّلَاثِ  فَمَنِ اقْتَصَرَ عَلَى وَاحِدَةٍ  مِنْهَا اعْتُبِرَتْ إِجْمَاعًا ،  وَحَصَلَتْ بِهَا الْبَيْنُونَةُ  بِانْقِضَاءِ الْعِدَّةِ إِجْمَاعًا . 
الْجَوَابُ السَّابِعُ : هُوَ مَا ذَكَرَهُ بَعْضُهُمْ مِنْ أَنَّ حَدِيثَ  طَاوُسٍ  الْمَذْكُورَ   لَيْسَ فِيهِ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   عَلِمَ بِذَلِكَ فَأَقَرَهُ ، وَالدَّلِيلُ إِنَّمَا هُوَ فِيمَا عَلِمَ   بِهِ وَأَقَرَّهُ ، لَا فِيمَا لَمْ يَعْلَمْ فِيهِ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : وَلَا يَخْفَى ضَعْفُ هَذَا   الْجَوَابِ ; لِأَنَّ جَمَاهِيرَ الْمُحَدِّثِينَ ، وَالْأُصُولِيِّ  ينَ   عَلَى أَنَّ مَا أَسْنَدَهُ الصَّحَابِيُّ إِلَى عَهْدِ النَّبِيِّ -   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لَهُ حُكْمُ الْمَرْفُوعِ ، وَإِنْ   لَمْ يُصَرِّحْ بِأَنَّهُ بَلَغَهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   وَأَقَرَّهُ . 

الْجَوَابُ الثَّامِنُ : أَنَّ حَدِيثَ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  الْمَذْكُورَ فِي غَيْرِ الْمَدْخُولِ بِهَا خَاصَّةً ; لِأَنَّهُ إِنْ قَالَ لَهَا أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ بَانَتْ   بِمُجَرَّدِ اللَّفْظِ ، فَلَوْ قَالَ ثَلَاثًا لَمْ يُصَادِفْ لَفْظُ   الثَّلَاثِ مَحِلًّا ; لِوُقُوعِ الْبَيْنُونَةِ قَبْلَهَا . وَحُجَّةُ   هَذَا الْقَوْلِ أَنَّ بَعْضَ الرِّوَايَاتِ كَرِوَايَةِ أَبِي دَاوُدَ  جَاءَ   فِيهَا التَّقْيِيدُ بِغَيْرِ الْمَدْخُولِ بِهَا ، وَالْمُقَرَّرُ فِي   الْأُصُولِ هُوَ حَمْلُ الْمُطْلَقِ عَلَى الْمُقَيَّدِ ، وَلَا سِيَّمَا   إِذَا اتَّحَدَ الْحُكْمُ وَالسَّبَبُ كَمَا هُنَا قَالَ فِي " مَرَاقِي   السُّعُودِ " : [ الرَّجَزِ ] 
**وَحَمْلُ مُطْلَقٍ عَلَى ذَاكَ وَجَبَ إِنْ فِيهِمَا اتَّحَدَ حُكْمٌ وَالسَّبَبُ 

**وَمَا   ذَكَرَهُ الْأَبِّيُّ - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - مِنْ أَنَّ الْإِطْلَاقَ   وَالتَّقْيِيدَ إِنَّمَا هُوَ فِي حَدِيثَيْنِ ، أَمَّا فِي حَدِيثٍ   وَاحِدٍ مِنْ طَرِيقَيْنِ فَمِنْ زِيَادَةِ الْعَدْلِ فَمَرْدُودٌ ;   بِأَنَّهُ لَا دَلِيلَ عَلَيْهِ ، وَأَنَّهُ مُخَالِفٌ لِظَاهِرِ كَلَامِ   عَامَّةِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَلَا وَجْهَ لِلْفَرْقِ بَيْنَهُمَا . وَمَا   ذَكَرَهُ الشَّوْكَانِيُّ    - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - فِي " نَيْلِ الْأَوْطَارِ " مِنْ أَنَّ رِوَايَةَ أَبِي دَاوُدَ  الَّتِي   فِيهَا التَّقْيِيدُ بِعَدَمِ الدُّخُولِ فَرْدٌ مِنْ أَفْرَادِ   الرِّوَايَاتِ الْعَامَّةِ ، وَذِكْرُ بَعْضِ أَفْرَادِ الْعَامِّ بِحُكْمِ   الْعَامِّ لَا يُخَصِّصُهُ ، لَا يَظْهَرُ ; لِأَنَّ هَذِهِ  الْمَسْأَلَةَ  مِنْ مَسَائِلِ الْمُطْلَقِ وَالْمُقَيَّدِ ، لَا مِنْ  مَسَائِلِ ذِكْرِ  بَعْضِ أَفْرَادِ الْعَامِّ ، فَالرِّوَايَاتُ الَّتِي  أَخْرَجَهَا مُسْلِمٌ  مُطْلَقَةٌ عَنْ قَيْدِ عَدَمِ الدُّخُولِ ، وَالرِّوَايَةُ الَّتِي أَخْرَجَهَا أَبُو دَاوُدَ  مُقَيَّدَةٌ   بِعَدَمِ الدُّخُولِ كَمَا تَرَى ، وَالْمُقَرَّرُ فِي الْأُصُولِ حَمْلُ   الْمُطْلَقِ عَلَى الْمُقَيَّدِ ، وَلَا سِيَّمَا إِنِ اتَّحَدَ  الْحُكْمُ  وَالسَّبَبُ كَمَا هُنَا . نَعَمْ لِقَائِلٍ أَنْ يَقُولَ إِنَّ  كَلَامَ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  فِي رِوَايَةِ أَبِي دَاوُدَ  الْمَذْكُورَ وَارِدٌ عَلَى سُؤَالِ أَبِي الصَّهْبَاءِ  ، وَأَبُو الصَّهْبَاءِ  لَمْ يَسْأَلْ إِلَّا عَنْ غَيْرِ الْمَدْخُولِ بِهَا ، فَجَوَابُ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  لَا مَفْهُومَ مُخَالَفَةٍ لَهُ ; لِأَنَّهُ إِنَّمَا خَصَّ غَيْرَ الْمَدْخُولِ بِهَا لِمُطَابَقَةِ   [ ص: 134 ] الْجَوَابِ لِلسُّؤَالِ . 

وَقَدْ تَقَرَّرَ فِي الْأُصُولِ أَنَّ مِنْ مَوَانِعِ اعْتِبَارِ دَلِيلِ   الْخِطَابِ أَعْنِي مَفْهُومَ الْمُخَالَفَةِ ، كَوْنَ الْكَلَامِ  وَارِدًا  جَوَابًا لِسُؤَالٍ ; لِأَنَّ تَخْصِيصَ الْمَنْطُوقِ  بِالذِّكْرِ  لِمُطَابَقَةِ السُّؤَالِ فَلَا يَتَعَيَّنُ كَوْنُهُ  لِإِخْرَاجِ حُكْمِ  الْمَفْهُومِ عَنِ الْمَنْطُوقِ . وَأَشَارَ إِلَيْهِ  فِي " مَرَاقِي  السُّعُودِ " فِي ذِكْرِ مَوَانِعِ اعْتِبَارِ مَفْهُومِ  الْمُخَالَفَةِ  بِقَوْلِهِ : 
**أَوْ جَهْلُ الْحُكْمِ أَوِ النُّطْقِ انْجَلَبَ     لِلسُّؤْلِ أَوْ جَرَى عَلَى الَّذِي غَلَبَ 
**

وَمَحَلُّ الشَّاهِدِ مِنْهُ قَوْلُهُ : أَوِ النُّطْقِ انْجَلَبَ لِلسُّؤْلِ . 

وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا أَنَّ رِوَايَةَ أَبِي دَاوُدَ  الْمَذْكُورَةَ عَنْ  أَيُّوبَ السَّخْتِيَانِي  ِّ  عَنْ غَيْرِ وَاحِدٍ ، عَنْ  طَاوُسٍ  وَهُوَ صَرِيحٌ فِي أَنَّ مَنْ رَوَى عَنْهُمْ أَيُّوبُ  مَجْهُولُونَ ، وَمَنْ لَمْ يُعْرَفْ مَنْ هُوَ ، لَا يَصِحُّ الْحُكْمُ بِرِوَايَتِهِ . وَلِذَا قَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ  فِي " شَرْحِ مُسْلِمٍ " مَا نَصُّهُ : وَأَمَّا هَذِهِ الرِّوَايَةُ الَّتِي لِأَبِي دَاوُدَ  فَضَعِيفَةٌ ، رَوَاهَا أَيُّوبُ  عَنْ قَوْمٍ مَجْهُولِينَ ، عَنْ  طَاوُسٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، فَلَا يُحْتَجُّ بِهَا وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ ، انْتَهَى مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ . وَقَالَ الْمُنْذِرِيُّ  فِي " مُخْتَصَرِ سُنَنِ أَبِي دَاوُدَ    " بَعْدَ أَنْ سَاقَ الْحَدِيثَ الْمَذْكُورَ مَا نَصُّهُ : الرُّوَاةُ عَنْ  طَاوُسٍ  مَجَاهِيلُ ، انْتَهَى مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ ، وَضَعْفُ رِوَايَةِ أَبِي دَاوُدَ  هَذِهِ ظَاهِرٌ كَمَا تَرَى لِلْجَهْلِ بِمَنْ رَوَى عَنْ  طَاوُسٍ  فِيهَا ، وَقَالَ ابْنُ الْقَيِّمِ  فِي   " زَادِ الْمَعَادِ " بَعْدَ أَنْ سَاقَ لَفْظَ هَذِهِ الرِّوَايَةِ مَا   نَصُّهُ : وَهَذَا لَفْظُ الْحَدِيثِ وَهُوَ بِأَصَحِّ إِسْنَادٍ ،   انْتَهَى مَحَلُّ الْغَرَضِ مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ فَانْظُرْهُ مَعَ مَا   تَقَدَّمَ . هَذَا مُلَخَّصُ كَلَامِ الْعُلَمَاءِ فِي هَذِهِ   الْمَسْأَلَةِ مَعَ مَا فِيهَا مِنَ النُّصُوصِ الشَّرْعِيَّةِ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : الَّذِي يَظْهَرُ لَنَا   صَوَابُهُ فِي هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ هُوَ مَا ذَهَبَ إِلَيْهِ الْإِمَامُ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  رَحِمَهُ   اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ، وَهُوَ أَنَّ الْحَقَّ فِيهَا دَائِرٌ بَيْنَ   أَمْرَيْنِ : أَحَدُهُمَا : أَنْ يَكُونَ الْمُرَادُ بِحَدِيثِ  طَاوُسٍ  الْمَذْكُورِ كَوْنُ الثَّلَاثِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ لَيْسَتْ بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ . 

الثَّانِي : أَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ مَعْنَاهُ أَنَّهَا بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ   فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ مَنْسُوخٌ وَلَمْ يَشْتَهِرِ الْعِلْمُ بِنَسْخِهِ بَيْنَ   الصَّحَابَةِ إِلَّا فِي زَمَانِ عُمَرَ  ، كَمَا وَقَعَ نَظِيرُهُ فِي نِكَاحِ الْمُتْعَةِ . 

أَمَّا  الشَّافِعِيُّ  فَقَدْ نَقَلَ عَنْهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  فِي " السُّنَنِ الْكُبْرَى " مَا نَصُّهُ : فَإِنْ كَانَ مَعْنَى قَوْلِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  إِنَّ   الثَّلَاثَ كَانَتْ تُحْسَبُ عَلَى عَهْدِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَاحِدَةً ، يَعْنِي أَنَّهُ بِأَمْرِ رَسُولِ   اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَالَّذِي يُشْبِهُ ،   وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ ، أَنْ يَكُونَ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  قَدْ عَلِمَ أَنْ كَانَ شَيْءٌ   [ ص: 135 ] فَنُسِخَ ، فَإِنْ قِيلَ : فَمَا دَلَّ عَلَى مَا وَصَفْتَ ؟ قِيلَ : لَا يُشْبِهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  يَرْوِي   عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - شَيْئًا   ثُمَّ يُخَالِفُهُ بِشَيْءٍ لَمْ يَعْلَمْهُ ، كَانَ مِنَ النَّبِيِّ -   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِيهِ خِلَافٌ . 

قَالَ الشَّيْخُ : رِوَايَةُ عِكْرِمَةَ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  قَدْ مَضَتْ فِي النَّسْخِ وَفِيهِ تَأْكِيدٌ لِصِحَّةِ هَذَا التَّأْوِيلِ ، قَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ    : فَإِنْ قِيلَ فَلَعَلَّ هَذَا شَيْءٌ رُوِيَ عَنْ عُمَرَ  فَقَالَ فِيهِ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  بِقَوْلِ عُمَرَ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ - قِيلَ : قَدْ عَلِمْنَا أَنَّ  ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ  يُخَالِفُ عُمَرَ      - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - فِي نِكَاحِ الْمُتْعَةِ ، وَفِي بَيْعِ   الدِّينَارِ بِالدِّينَارَيْ  نِ ، وَفِي بَيْعِ أُمَّهَاتِ الْأَوْلَادِ   وَغَيْرِهِ ، فَكَيْفَ يُوَافِقُهُ فِي شَيْءٍ يُرْوَى عَنِ النَّبِيِّ -   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِيهِ خِلَافُ مَا قَالَ ؟ اهـ   مَحَلُّ الْغَرَضِ مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ . 

وَمَعْنَاهُ وَاضِحٌ فِي أَنَّ الْحَقَّ دَائِرٌ بَيْنَ الْأَمْرَيْنِ   الْمَذْكُورَيْن  ِ ; لِأَنَّ قَوْلَهُ فَإِنْ كَانَ مَعْنَى قَوْلِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ      . . . إِلَخْ يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ مُحْتَمَلٌ ، وَعَلَى   أَنَّ الْمَعْنَى أَنَّهَا ثَلَاثٌ بِفَمٍ وَاحِدٍ ، وَقَدْ أَقَرَّ   النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَلَى جَعْلِهَا   وَاحِدَةً ، فَالَّذِي يُشْبِهُ عِنْدَهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ مَنْسُوخًا ،   وَنَحْنُ نَقُولُ : إِنَّ الظَّاهِرَ لَنَا دَوَرَانُ الْحَقِّ بَيْنَ   الْأَمْرَيْنِ كَمَا قَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ    - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى - إِمَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ مَعْنَى حَدِيثِ  طَاوُسٍ  الْمَذْكُورِ   أَنَّ الثَّلَاثَ لَيْسَتْ بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ ، بَلْ بِأَلْفَاظٍ   مُتَفَرِّقَةٍ بِنَسَقٍ وَاحِدٍ كَأَنْتِ طَالِقٌ ، أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ ،   أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ . وَهَذِهِ الصُّورَةُ تَدْخُلُ لُغَةً فِي مَعْنَى طَلَاقِ   الثَّلَاثِ دُخُولًا لَا يُمْكِنُ نَفْيُهُ ، وَلَا سِيَّمَا عَلَى   الرِّوَايَةِ الَّتِي أَخْرَجَهَا أَبُو دَاوُدَ  الَّتِي جَزَمَ ابْنُ الْقَيِّمِ  بِأَنَّ إِسْنَادَهَا أَصَحُّ إِسْنَادًا ، فَإِنَّ لَفْظَهَا : أَنَّ أَبَا الصَّهْبَاءِ  قَالَ  لِابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ      : أَمَا عَلِمْتَ أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ كَانَ إِذَا طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ   ثَلَاثًا قَبْلَ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ بِهَا جَعَلُوهَا وَاحِدَةً عَلَى عَهْدِ   رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَأَبِي بَكْرٍ  ، وَصَدْرًا مِنْ إِمَارَةِ عُمَرَ  ؟ قَالَ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : بَلَى ! كَانَ الرَّجُلُ إِذَا طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ ثَلَاثًا قَبْلَ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ بِهَا جَعَلُوهَا وَاحِدَةً عَلَى عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَأَبِي بَكْرٍ  ، وَصَدْرًا مِنْ إِمَارَةِ عُمَرَ ،  فَلَمَّا رَأَى النَّاسَ قَدْ تَتَايِعُوا فِيهَا قَالَ : أَجِيزُوهُنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ ،   فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ الرِّوَايَةَ بِلَفْظِ طَلَّقَهَا ثَلَاثًا وَهُوَ   أَظْهَرُ فِي كَوْنِهَا مُتَفَرِّقَةً بِثَلَاثَةِ أَلْفَاظٍ ، كَمَا   جَزَمَ بِهِ ابْنُ الْقَيِّمِ  فِي رَدِّهِ الِاسْتِدْلَالَ بِحَدِيثِ عَائِشَةَ  الثَّابِتِ فِي الصَّحِيحِ . فَقَدْ قَالَ فِي " زَادِ الْمَعَادَ " مَا نَصُّهُ : وَأَمَّا اسْتِدْلَالُكُم  ْ بِحَدِيثِ عَائِشَةَ  أَنَّ   رَجُلًا طَلَّقَ ثَلَاثًا فَتَزَوَّجَتْ ، فَسُئِلَ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - هَلْ تَحِلُّ لِلْأَوَّلِ ؟ قَالَ : " لَا ،   حَتَّى تَذُوقَ الْعُسَيْلَةَ " فَهَذَا مِمَّا لَا نُنَازِعُكُمْ   فِيهِ ، نَعَمْ هُوَ حُجَّةٌ عَلَى مَنِ اكْتَفَى بِمُجَرَّدِ عَقْدِ   الثَّانِي . وَلَكِنْ أَيْنَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ أَنَّهُ طَلَّقَ الثَّلَاثَ   بِفَمٍ وَاحِدٍ ؟ بَلِ الْحَدِيثُ حُجَّةٌ لَنَا ، فَإِنَّهُ لَا يُقَالُ   فَعَلَ ذَلِكَ ثَلَاثًا ، وَقَالَ ثَلَاثًا ، إِلَّا مَنْ فَعَلَ وَقَالَ   مَرَّةً بَعْدَ مَرَّةٍ ، وَهَذَا هُوَ الْمَعْقُولُ فِي لُغَاتِ الْأُمَمِ   عَرِبِهِمْ وَعَجَمِهِمْ ، كَمَا يُقَالُ قَذَفَهُ ثَلَاثًا ، وَشَتَمَهُ   ثَلَاثًا ، وَسَلَّمَ عَلَيْهِ ثَلَاثًا ، انْتَهَى مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ . 

 [ ص: 136 ] وَقَدْ عَرَفْتَ أَنَّ لَفْظَ رِوَايَةِ أَبِي دَاوُدَ  مُوَافِقٌ لِلَفْظِ عَائِشَةَ  الثَّابِتِ فِي الصَّحِيحِ الَّذِي جَزَمَ فِيهِ ابْنُ الْقَيِّمِ  ،   بِأَنَّهُ لَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ الثَّلَاثَ بِفَمٍ وَاحِدٍ ، بَلْ   دَلَالَتُهُ عَلَى أَنَّهَا بِأَلْفَاظٍ مُتَفَرِّقَةٍ مُتَعَيِّنَةٍ فِي   جَمِيعِ لُغَاتِ الْأُمَمِ ، وَيُؤَيِّدُهُ أَنَّ الْبَيْهَقِيَّ  فِي " السُّنَنِ الْكُبْرَى " قَالَ مَا نَصُّهُ : وَذَهَبَ أَبُو يَحْيَى السَّاجِيُّ  إِلَى   أَنَّ مَعْنَاهُ إِذَا قَالَ لِلْبِكْرِ : أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ ، أَنْتِ   طَالِقٌ ، أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ . كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَغَلَّظَ عَلَيْهِمْ عُمَرُ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ فَجَعَلَهَا ثَلَاثًا ، قَالَ الشَّيْخُ : وَرِوَايَةُ  أَيُّوبَ السَّخْتِيَانِي  ِّ  تَدُلُّ عَلَى صِحَّةِ هَذَا التَّأْوِيلِ ، اهـ مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ . 

وَرِوَايَةُ أَيُّوبَ  الْمَذْكُورَةُ هِيَ الَّتِي أَخْرَجَهَا أَبُو دَاوُدَ  وَهِيَ الْمُطَابِقُ لَفْظُهَا حَدِيثَ عَائِشَةَ  الَّذِي جَزَمَ فِيهِ ابْنُ الْقَيِّمِ  ،   بِأَنَّهُ لَا يَدُلُّ إِلَّا عَلَى أَنَّ الطَّلَقَاتِ الْمَذْكُورَةَ   لَيْسَتْ بِفَمٍ وَاحِدٍ ، بَلْ وَاقِعَةٌ مَرَّةً بَعْدَ مَرَّةٍ وَهِيَ   وَاضِحَةٌ جِدًّا فِيمَا ذَكَرْنَا ، وَيُؤَيِّدُهُ أَيْضًا أَنَّ الْبَيْهَقِيَّ  نَقَلَ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  مَا   يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّهَا إِنْ كَانَتْ بِأَلْفَاظٍ مُتَتَابِعَةٍ فَهِيَ   وَاحِدَةٌ ، وَإِنْ كَانَتْ بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ فَهِيَ ثَلَاثٌ ، وَهُوَ   صَرِيحٌ فِي مَحَلِّ النِّزَاعِ ، مُبَيِّنٌ أَنَّ الثَّلَاثَ الَّتِي   تَكُونُ وَاحِدَةً هِيَ الْمَسْرُودَةُ بِأَلْفَاظٍ مُتَعَدِّدَةٍ ;   لِأَنَّهَا تَأْكِيدٌ لِلصِّيغَةِ الْأُولَى . 

فَفِي " السُّنَنِ الْكُبْرَى " لِلْبَيْهَقِيِّ  مَا نَصُّهُ : قَالَ الشَّيْخُ : وَيُشْبِهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ أَرَادَ إِذَا طَلَّقَهَا ثَلَاثًا تَتْرَى ، رَوَى جَابِرُ بْنُ يَزِيدَ  عَنِ  الشَّعْبِيِّ  عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ      - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - فِي رَجُلٍ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ ثَلَاثًا   قَبْلَ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ بِهَا ، قَالَ عُقْدَةٌ كَانَتْ بِيَدِهِ  أَرْسَلَهَا  جَمِيعًا . وَإِذَا كَانَتْ تَتْرَى فَلَيْسَ بِشَيْءٍ   .  قَالَ  سُفْيَانُ الثَّوْرِيُّ  تَتْرَى   يَعْنِي أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ ، أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ ، أَنْتِ طَالِقٌ . فَإِنَّهَا   تَبِينُ بِالْأَوْلَى ، وَالثِّنْتَانِ لَيْسَتَا بِشَيْءٍ ، وَرُوِيَ عَنْ   عِكْرِمَةَ  عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  مَا دَلَّ عَلَى ذَلِكَ ، انْتَهَى مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ . فَهَذِهِ أَدِلَّةٌ وَاضِحَةٌ عَلَى أَنَّ الثَّلَاثَ فِي حَدِيثِ  طَاوُسٍ  لَيْسَتْ بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ ، بَلْ مَسْرُودَةٌ بِأَلْفَاظٍ مُتَفَرِّقَةٍ كَمَا جَزَمَ بِهِ الْإِمَامُ  النَّسَائِيُّ    - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - وَصَحَّحَهُ النَّوَوِيُّ  ، وَالْقُرْطُبِيّ  ُ  ، وَابْنُ سُرَيْجٍ  ،  وَأَبُو يَحْيَى السَّاجِيُّ  ، وَذَكَرَهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  عَنِ  الشَّعْبِيِّ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَعَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ  عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَتُؤَيِّدُهُ رِوَايَةُ أَيُّوبَ  الَّتِي صَحَّحَهَا ابْنُ الْقَيِّمِ  كَمَا ذَكَرَهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  وَأَوْضَحْنَاهُ آنِفًا مَعَ أَنَّهُ لَا يُوجَدُ دَلِيلٌ يُعَيِّنُ كَوْنَ الثَّلَاثِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ فِي حَدِيثِ  طَاوُسٍ  الْمَذْكُورِ   بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ ، لَا مِنْ وَضْعِ اللُّغَةِ ، وَلَا مِنَ الْعُرْفِ ،   وَلَا مِنَ الشَّرْعِ ، وَلَا مِنَ الْعَقْلِ ; لِأَنَّ رِوَايَاتِ  حَدِيثِ   طَاوُسٍ  لَيْسَ  فِي شَيْءٍ  مِنْهَا التَّصْرِيحُ بِأَنَّ الثَّلَاثَ الْمَذْكُورَةَ  وَاقِعَةٌ  بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ ، وَمُجَرَّدُ لَفْظِ الثَّلَاثِ ، أَوْ  طَلَاقُ  الثَّلَاثِ ، أَوِ الطَّلَاقُ الثَّلَاثِ ، لَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى  أَنَّهَا  بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ لِصِدْقِ كُلِّ تِلْكَ الْعِبَارَاتِ عَلَى  الثَّلَاثِ  الْوَاقِعَةِ بِأَلْفَاظٍ مُتَفَرِّقَةٍ كَمَا   [ ص:  137 ] رَأَيْتَ  ، وَنَحْنُ لَا نُفَرِّقُ فِي هَذَا بَيْنَ الْبَرِّ  وَالْفَاجِرِ ، وَلَا  بَيْنَ زَمَنٍ وَزَمَنٍ ، وَإِنَّمَا نُفَرِّقُ  بَيْنَ مَنْ نَوَى  التَّأْكِيدَ ، وَمَنْ نَوَى التَّأْسِيسَ ،  وَالْفَرْقُ بَيْنَهُمَا لَا  يُمْكِنُ إِنْكَارُهُ ، وَنَقُولُ : الَّذِي  يَظْهَرُ أَنَّ مَا فَعَلَهُ عُمَرُ  إِنَّمَا   هُوَ لِمَا عَلِمَ مِنْ كَثْرَةِ قَصْدِ التَّأْسِيسِ فِي زَمَنِهِ ،   بَعْدَ أَنْ كَانَ فِي الزَّمَنِ الَّذِي قَبْلَهُ قَصْدُ التَّأْكِيدِ   هُوَ الْأَغْلَبَ كَمَا قَدَّمْنَا ، وَتَغْيِيرُ مَعْنَى اللَّفْظِ   لِتَغَيُّرِ قَصْدِ اللَّافِظِينَ بِهِ لَا إِشْكَالَ فِيهِ ، فَقُوَّةُ   هَذَا الْوَجْهِ وَاتِّجَاهُهُ وَجَرَيَانُهُ عَلَى اللُّغَةِ ، مَعَ   عَدَمِ إِشْكَالٍ فِيهِ كَمَا تَرَى . وَبِالْجُمْلَةِ بِلَفْظِ رِوَايَةِ أَيُّوبَ  الَّتِي أَخْرَجَهَا أَبُو دَاوُدَ    . 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ الْقَيِّمِ    : إِنَّهَا بِأَصَحِّ إِسْنَادٍ مُطَابِقٍ لِلَفْظِ حَدِيثِ عَائِشَةَ  الثَّابِتِ   فِي " الصَّحِيحَيْنِ " ، الَّذِي فِيهِ التَّصْرِيحُ مِنَ النَّبِيِّ -   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِأَنَّهَا لَا تَحِلُّ لِلْأَوَّلِ   حَتَّى يَذُوقَ عُسَيْلَتَهَا الثَّانِي كَمَا ذَاقَهَا الْأَوَّلُ .   وَبِهِ تُعْرَفُ أَنَّ جَعْلَ الثَّلَاثِ فِي حَدِيثِ عَائِشَةَ  مُتَفَرِّقَةً فِي أَوْقَاتٍ مُتَبَايِنَةٍ ، وَجَعْلَهَا فِي حَدِيثِ  طَاوُسٍ  بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ تَفْرِيقٌ لَا وَجْهَ لَهُ مَعَ اتِّحَادِ لَفْظِ الْمَتْنِ فِي رِوَايَةِ أَبِي دَاوُدَ  ،   وَمَعَ أَنَّ الْقَائِلِينَ بِرَدِّ الثَّلَاثِ الْمُجْتَمِعَةِ إِلَى   وَاحِدَةٍ لَا يَجِدُونَ فَرْقًا فِي الْمَعْنَى بَيْنَ رِوَايَةِ أَيُّوبَ  وَغَيْرِهَا مِنْ رِوَايَاتِ حَدِيثِ  طَاوُسٍ    . 

وَنَحْنُ نَقُولُ لِلْقَائِلِينَ بِرَدِّ الثَّلَاثِ إِلَى وَاحِدَةٍ إِمَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ مَعْنَى الثَّلَاثِ فِي حَدِيثِ عَائِشَةَ  ، وَحَدِيثِ  طَاوُسٍ  أَنَّهَا مُجْتَمِعَةٌ أَوْ مُفَرَّقَةٌ ، فَإِنْ كَانَتْ مُجْتَمِعَةً فَحَدِيثُ عَائِشَةَ  مُتَّفَقٌ   عَلَيْهِ فَهُوَ أَوْلَى بِالتَّقْدِيمِ ، وَفِيهِ التَّصْرِيحُ بِأَنَّ   تِلْكَ الثَّلَاثَ تُحَرِّمُهَا وَلَا تَحِلُّ إِلَّا بَعْدَ زَوْجٍ ،   وَإِنْ كَانَتْ مُتَفَرِّقَةً فَلَا حُجَّةَ لَكُمْ أَصْلًا فِي حَدِيثِ  طَاوُسٍ  عَلَى   مَحَلِّ النِّزَاعِ ; لِأَنَّ النِّزَاعَ فِي خُصُوصِ الثَّلَاثِ  بِلَفْظٍ  وَاحِدٍ . أَمَّا جَعْلُكُمُ الثَّلَاثَ فِي حَدِيثِ عَائِشَةَ  مُفَرَّقَةً ، وَفِي حَدِيثِ  طَاوُسٍ  مُجْتَمِعَةً   فَلَا وَجْهَ لَهُ وَلَا دَلِيلَ عَلَيْهِ ، وَلَا سِيَّمَا أَنَّ بَعْضَ   رِوَايَاتِهِ مُطَابِقٌ لَفْظُهُ لِلَفْظِ حَدِيثِ عَائِشَةَ  ،   وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَرَوْنَ فَرْقًا بَيْنَ مَعَانِي أَلْفَاظِ رِوَايَاتِهِ   مِنْ جِهَةِ كَوْنِ الثَّلَاثِ مُجْتَمِعَةً لَا مُتَفَرِّقَةً . 

وَأَمَّا عَلَى كَوْنِ مَعْنَى حَدِيثِ  طَاوُسٍ  أَنَّ الثَّلَاثَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ تُجْعَلُ وَاحِدَةً عَلَى عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَأَبِي بَكْرٍ  ، هِيَ الْمَجْمُوعَةُ بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ فَإِنَّهُ عَلَى هَذَا يَتَعَيَّنُ النَّسْخُ كَمَا جَزَمَ بِهِ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ ، وَجَزَمَ بِهِ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " فَتْحِ الْبَارِي " ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  كَمَا قَدَّمْنَا عَنْهُ ، وَقَالَ بِهِ غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ . 

وَقَدْ رَأَيْتَ النُّصُوصَ الدَّالَّةَ عَلَى النَّسْخِ الَّتِي تُفِيدُ   أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِجَعْلِ الثَّلَاثِ وَاحِدَةً ، أَنَّهُ فِي الزَّمَنِ   الَّذِي كَانَ لَا فَرْقَ فِيهِ بَيْنَ وَاحِدَةٍ وَثَلَاثٍ ، وَلَوْ   مُتَفَرِّقَةً ; لِجَوَازِ الرَّجْعَةِ وَلَوْ بَعْدَ مِائَةِ تَطْلِيقَةٍ ،   مُتَفَرِّقَةً كَانَتْ أَوْ لَا . وَأَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِمَنْ كَانَ   يَفْعَلُهُ فِي زَمَنِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ  هُوَ مَنْ   [ ص: 138 ] لَمْ يَبْلُغْهُ النَّسْخُ ، وَفِي زَمَنِ عُمَرَ  اشْتُهِرَ   النَّسْخُ بَيْنَ الْجَمِيعِ . وَادِّعَاءُ أَنَّ مِثْلَ هَذَا لَا   يَصِحُّ يَرُدُّهُ بِإِيضَاحٍ وُقُوعُ مِثْلِهِ فِي نِكَاحِ الْمُتْعَةِ ،   فَإِنَّا قَدْ قَدَّمْنَا أَنَّ مُسْلِمًا  رَوَى عَنْ جَابِرٍ  أَنَّهَا كَانَتْ تُفْعَلُ عَلَى عَهْدِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَأَبِي بَكْرٍ  ، وَفِي بَعْضٍ مِنْ زَمَنِ عُمَرَ  قَالَ : فَنَهَانَا عَنْهَا عُمَرُ      . وَهَذِهِ الصُّورَةُ هِيَ الَّتِي وَقَعَتْ فِي جَعْلِ الثَّلَاثِ   وَاحِدَةً ، وَالنَّسْخُ ثَابِتٌ فِي كُلِّ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهُمَا ،   فَادِّعَاءُ إِمْكَانِ إِحْدَاهُمَا وَاسْتِحَالَةِ الْأُخْرَى فِي غَايَةِ   السُّقُوطِ كَمَا تَرَى ; لِأَنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهُمَا ، رَوَى   فِيهَا مُسْلِمٌ  فِي "  صَحِيحِهِ " عَنْ  صَحَابِيٍّ جَلِيلٍ ، أَنَّ مَسْأَلَةً تَتَعَلَّقُ  بِالْفُرُوجِ كَانَتْ  تُفْعَلُ فِي زَمَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَأَبِي بَكْرٍ  ، وَصَدْرًا مِنْ إِمَارَةِ عُمَرَ  ، ثُمَّ غَيَّرَ حُكْمَهَا عُمَرُ  ،   وَالنَّسْخُ ثَابِتٌ فِي كُلِّ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهُمَا . وَأَمَّا غَيْرُ   هَذَيْنِ الْأَمْرَيْنِ فَلَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُقَالَ ; لِأَنَّ نِسْبَةَ  عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ -  وَعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبَّاسٍ      - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - وَخَلْقٍ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ -   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - إِلَى أَنَّهُمْ تَرَكُوا مَا جَاءَ   بِهِ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَجَاءُوا بِمَا   يُخَالِفُهُ مِنْ تِلْقَاءِ أَنْفُسِهِمْ عَمْدًا غَيْرُ لَائِقٍ ،   وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّهُ بَاطِلٌ بِلَا شَكٍّ . 

وَقَدْ حَكَى غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ أَنَّ الصَّحَابَةَ أَجْمَعُوا فِي زَمَنِ عُمَرَ  عَلَى نُفُوذِ الطَّلَاقِ الثَّلَاثِ دُفْعَةً وَاحِدَةً . 

وَالظَّاهِرُ أَنَّ مُرَادَ الْمُدَّعِي لِهَذَا الْإِجْمَاعِ هُوَ   الْإِجْمَاعُ السُّكُوتِيُّ ، مَعَ أَنَّ بَعْضَ الْعُلَمَاءِ ذَكَرَ   الْخِلَافَ فِي ذَلِكَ عَنْ جَمَاعَةٍ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ وَالتَّابِعِينَ .   وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا كَلَامَ  أَبِي بَكْرٍ بْنِ الْعَرَبِيِّ  الْقَائِلِ   : بِأَنَّ نِسْبَةَ ذَلِكَ إِلَى بَعْضِ الصَّحَابَةِ كَذِبٌ بَحْتٌ ،   وَأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَثْبُتْ عَنْ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ جَعْلَ الثَّلَاثِ بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ وَاحِدَةً ، وَمَا ذَكَرَهُ بَعْضُ أَجِلَّاءِ الْعُلَمَاءِ مِنْ أَنَّ عُمَرَ  إِنَّمَا   أَوْقَعَ عَلَيْهِمُ الثَّلَاثَ مُجْتَمِعَةً عُقُوبَةً لَهُمْ ، مَعَ   أَنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ خِلَافُ مَا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَالْمُسْلِمُون  َ فِي زَمَنِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - فَالظَّاهِرُ عَدَمُ نُهُوضِهِ ; لِأَنَّ عُمَرَ  لَا   يَسُوغُ لَهُ أَنْ يُحَرِّمَ فَرْجًا أَحَلَّهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَلَا يَصِحُّ مِنْهُ أَنْ يَعْلَمَ أَنَّ   رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يُبِيحُ ذَلِكَ   الْفَرْجَ بِجَوَازِ الرَّجْعَةِ ، وَيَتَجَرَّأُ هُوَ عَلَى مَنْعِهِ   بِالْبَيْنُونَة  ِ الْكُبْرَى ، وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى يَقُولُ : وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ الْآيَةَ [ 95 \ 7 ] ، وَيَقُولُ : آللَّهُ أَذِنَ لَكُمْ أَمْ عَلَى اللَّهِ تَفْتَرُونَ   [ 01 \ 95 ] ، وَيَقُولُ : أَمْ لَهُمْ شُرَكَاءُ شَرَعُوا لَهُمْ مِنَ الدِّينِ مَا لَمْ يَأْذَنْ بِهِ اللَّهُ   [ 24 \ 12 ] . 

وَالْمَرْوِيُّ عَنْ عُمَرَ  فِي  عُقُوبَةِ  مَنْ فَعَلَ مَا لَا يَجُوزُ مِنَ الطَّلَاقِ هُوَ التَّعْزِيرُ   الشَّرْعِيُّ الْمَعْرُوفُ ، كَالضَّرْبِ . أَمَّا تَحْرِيمُ الْمُبَاحِ   مِنَ الْفُرُوجِ فَلَيْسَ مِنْ أَنْوَاعِ التَّعْزِيرَاتِ ; لِأَنَّهُ   يُفْضِي إِلَى حُرْمَتِهِ عَلَى مَنْ أَحَلَّهُ اللَّهُ لَهُ وَإِبَاحَتُهُ   لِمَنْ حَرَّمُهُ عَلَيْهِ ; لِأَنَّهُ إِنْ أُكْرِهَ عَلَى إِبَانَتِهَا     [ ص: 139 ] وَهِيَ غَيْرُ  بَائِنٍ فِي  نَفْسِ الْأَمْرِ لَا تَحِلُّ لِغَيْرِهِ ; لِأَنَّ زَوْجَهَا  لَمْ  يُبِنْهَا عَنْ طِيبِ نَفْسٍ ، وَحُكْمُ الْحَاكِمِ وَفَتْوَاهُ لَا يُحِلُّ الْحَرَامَ فِي نَفْسِ الْأَمْرِ ، وَيَدُلُّ لَهُ حَدِيثُ  أَمِّ سَلَمَةَ  الْمُتَّفَقُ   عَلَيْهِ فَإِنَّ فِيهِ : " فَمَنْ قَضَيْتُ لَهُ فَلَا يَأْخُذْ مِنْ   حَقِّ أَخِيهِ شَيْئًا ، فَكَأَنَّمَا أَقْطَعُ لَهُ قِطْعَةً مِنْ نَارٍ "   وَيُشِيرُ لَهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : فَلَمَّا قَضَى زَيْدٌ مِنْهَا وَطَرًا زَوَّجْنَاكَهَا     [ 33 ] ; لِأَنَّهُ يُفْهَمُ مِنْهُ أَنَّهُ لَوْ لَمْ يَتْرُكْهَا   اخْتِيَارًا لِقَضَائِهِ وَطَرَهُ مِنْهَا مَا حَلَّتْ لِغَيْرِهِ . 

وَقَدْ قَالَ الْحَافِظُ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي  "  فَتْحِ الْبَارِي " مَا نَصُّهُ : وَفِي الْجُمْلَةِ فَالَّذِي وَقَعَ   فِي هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ نَظِيرُ مَا وَقَعَ فِي مَسْأَلَةِ الْمُتْعَةِ   سَوَاءٌ ، أَعْنِيَ قَوْلَ جَابِرٍ  ، إِنَّهَا كَانَتْ تُفْعَلُ فِي عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَأَبِي بَكْرٍ  ، وَصَدْرًا مِنْ خِلَافَةِ عُمَرَ  ، قَالَ : ثُمَّ نَهَانَا عُمَرُ  عَنْهَا   فَانْتَهَيْنَا ، فَالرَّاجِحُ فِي الْمَوْضِعَيْنِ تَحْرِيمُ  الْمُتْعَةِ  وَإِيقَاعُ الثَّلَاثِ لِلْإِجْمَاعِ الَّذِي انْعَقَدَ فِي  عَهْدِ عُمَرَ  عَلَى ذَلِكَ . 

وَلَا يُحْفَظُ أَنَّ أَحَدًا فِي عَهْدِ عُمَرَ  خَالَفَهُ   فِي وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهُمَا ، وَقَدْ دَلَّ إِجْمَاعُهُمْ عَلَى وُجُودِ   نَاسِخٍ وَإِنْ كَانَ خَفِيَ عَنْ بَعْضِهِمْ قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ حَتَّى ظَهَرَ   لِجَمِيعِهِمْ فِي عَهْدِ عُمَرَ  ،   فَالْمُخَالِفُ بَعْدَ هَذَا الْإِجْمَاعِ مِنَّا بِذِلَّةٍ ،   وَالْجُمْهُورُ عَلَى عَدَمِ اعْتِبَارِ مَنْ أَحْدَثَ الِاخْتِلَافَ   بَعْدَ الِاتِّفَاقِ ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ . اهـ مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ . 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (18)
سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ (17)
**
**وَحَاصِلُ  خُلَاصَةِ هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ أَنَّ الْبَحْثَ فِيهَا مِنْ  ثَلَاثِ  جِهَاتٍ : الْأُولَى : مِنْ جِهَةِ دَلَالَةِ النَّصِّ  الْقَوْلِيِّ أَوِ  الْفِعْلِيِّ الصَّرِيحِ . 

الثَّانِيَةُ : مِنْ جِهَةِ صِنَاعَةِ عِلْمِ الْحَدِيثِ ، وَالْأُصُولِ . 

الثَّالِثَةُ : مِنْ جِهَةِ أَقْوَالِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ فِيهَا ، أَمَّا   أَقْوَالُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ فِيهَا فَلَا يَخْفَى أَنَّ الْأَئِمَّةَ   الْأَرْبَعَةَ وَأَتْبَاعَهُمْ ، وَجُلَّ الصَّحَابَةِ ، وَأَكْثَرُ   الْعُلَمَاءِ عَلَى نُفُوذِ الثَّلَاثِ دُفْعَةً بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ ،   وَادَّعَى غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ عَلَى ذَلِكَ إِجْمَاعَ الصَّحَابَةِ   وَغَيْرِهِمْ . 

وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَةِ نَصٍّ صَرِيحٍ مِنْ قَوْلِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَوْ فِعْلِهِ فَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ مِنْ لَفْظِ   النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَلَا مِنْ فِعْلِهِ مَا   يَدُلُّ عَلَى جَعْلِ الثَّلَاثِ وَاحِدَةً ، وَقَدْ مَرَّ لَكَ أَنْ   أَثْبَتَ مَا رُوِيَ فِي قِصَّةِ طَلَاقِ رُكَانَةَ أَنَّهُ بِلَفْظِ   الْبَتَّةَ ، وَأَنَّ النَّبِيَّ حَلَّفَهُ مَا أَرَادَ إِلَّا وَاحِدَةً ،   وَلَوْ كَانَ لَا يَلْزَمُ أَكْثَرُ مِنْ وَاحِدَةٍ بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ   لَمَا كَانَ لِتَحْلِيفِهِ مَعْنًى . وَقَدْ جَاءَ فِي حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  عِنْدَ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ِّ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ : يَا   رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، أَرَأَيْتَ لَوْ طَلَّقْتُهَا ثَلَاثًا أَكَانَ  يَحِلُّ  لِي أَنْ أُرَاجِعَهَا ؟ قَالَ : " لَا ، كَانَتْ تَبِينُ مِنْكَ ،   وَتَكُونُ مَعْصِيَةً "   . 

 [ ص: 140 ] وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا أَنَّ فِي إِسْنَادِهِ  عَطَاءً الْخُرَاسَانِيّ  َ  ، وَشُعَيْبَ بْنَ زُرَيْقٍ الشَّامِيَّ  ، وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا أَنَّ عَطَاءً  الْمَذْكُورَ مِنْ رِجَالِ مُسْلِمٍ  ، وَأَنَّ شُعَيْبًا  الْمَذْكُورَ قَالَ فِيهِ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " التَّقْرِيبِ " : صَدُوقٌ يُخْطِئُ ، وَأَنَّ حَدِيثَ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  هَذَا يُعْتَضَدُ بِمَا ثَبَتَ عَنِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  فِي " الصَّحِيحِ " مِنْ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : وَإِنْ   كُنْتَ طَلَّقْتَهَا ثَلَاثًا فَقَدْ حَرُمَتْ عَلَيْكَ حَتَّى تَنْكِحَ   زَوْجًا غَيْرَكَ ، وَعَصِيتَ رَبَّكَ فِيمَا أَمَرَكَ بِهِ مِنْ طَلَاقِ   امْرَأَتِكَ   . 

وَلَا سِيَّمَا عَلَى قَوْلِ الْحَاكِمِ    : إِنَّهُ مَرْفُوعٌ وَيُعْتَضَدُ بِالْحَدِيثِ الْمَذْكُورِ قَبْلَهُ ; لِتَحْلِيفِهِ رُكَانَةَ  وَبِحَدِيثِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ  الْمُتَقَدِّمِ عِنْدَ الْبَيْهَقِيِّ   وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ِّ  ، وَبِحَدِيثِ  سَهْلِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ السَّاعِدِيِّ  الثَّابِتِ فِي الصَّحِيحِ ، فِي لِعَانِ عُوَيْمِرٍ  وَزَوْجِهِ   ، وَلَا سِيَّمَا رِوَايَةَ فَأَنْفَذَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَعْنِي الثَّلَاثَ الْمُجْتَمِعَةَ   وَبِبَقِيَّةِ الْأَحَادِيثِ الْمُتَقَدِّمَة  ِ . 

وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا أَنَّ كَثْرَةَ طُرُقِهَا وَاخْتِلَافَ مَنَازِعِهَا   يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ لَهَا أَصْلًا وَأَنْ بَعْضَهَا يَشُدُّ بَعْضًا   فَيَصْلُحُ الْمَجْمُوعُ لِلِاحْتِجَاجِ . وَلَا سِيَّمَا أَنْ بَعْضَهَا   صَحَّحَهُ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ وَحَسَّنَهُ بَعْضُهُمْ ، كَحَدِيثِ رُكَانَةَ  الْمُتَقَدِّمِ . وَقَدْ عَرَفْتَ أَنَّ حَدِيثَ  دَاوُدَ بْنِ الْحُصَيْنِ  لَا   دَلِيلَ فِيهِ عَلَى تَقْدِيرِ ثُبُوتِهِ ، فَإِذَا حَقَّقْتَ أَنَّ   الْمُرْوَيَ بِاللَّفْظِ الصَّرِيحِ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لَيْسَ يَدُلُّ إِلَّا عَلَى وُقُوعِ الثَّلَاثِ   مُجْتَمِعَةً ، فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ لَيْسَ فِيهِ شَيْءٌ   يَدُلُّ عَلَى عَدَمِ وُقُوعِ الثَّلَاثِ دُفْعَةً وَاحِدَةً ; لِأَنَّهُ   لَيْسَ فِيهِ آيَةُ ذِكْرِ الثَّلَاثِ الْمُجْتَمِعَةِ ، وَأَحْرَى آيَةٍ   تُصَرِّحُ بِعَدَمِ لُزُومِهَا . 

وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا عَنِ النَّوَوِيِّ  وَغَيْرِهِ أَنَّ الْعُلَمَاءَ اسْتَدَلُّوا عَلَى وُقُوعِ الثَّلَاثِ دُفْعَةً بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَتِلْكَ   حُدُودُ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ يَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ  نَفْسَهُ  لَا تَدْرِي لَعَلَّ اللَّهَ يُحْدِثُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَمْرًا     [ 65 \ 1 ] ، قَالُوا مَعْنَاهُ : أَنَّ الْمُطَلِّقَ قَدْ يَحْدُثُ  لَهُ  نَدَمٌ فَلَا يُمْكِنُهُ تَدَارُكُهُ ; لِوُقُوعِ الْبَيْنُونَةِ  فَلَوْ  كَانَتِ الثَّلَاثُ لَا تَقَعُ ، لَمْ يَقَعْ طَلَاقُهُ إِلَّا  رَجْعِيًّا ،  فَلَا يَنْدَمُ . 

وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا مَا ثَبَتَ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  مِنْ   أَنَّهَا تَلْزَمُ مُجْتَمِعَةً ، وَأَنَّ ذَلِكَ دَاخِلٌ فِي مَعْنَى   الْآيَةِ وَهُوَ وَاضِحٌ جِدًّا ، فَاتَّضَحَ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِي كِتَابِ   اللَّهِ وَلَا فِي صَرِيحِ قَوْلِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - أَوْ فِعْلِهِ مَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى عَدَمِ وُقُوعِ الثَّلَاثِ . 

أَمَّا مِنْ جِهَةِ صِنَاعَةِ عِلْمِ الْحَدِيثِ ، وَالْأُصُولِ ، فَمَا أَخْرَجَهُ مُسْلِمٌ  مِنْ حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  الْمُتَقَدِّمِ   لَهُ حُكْمُ الرَّفْعِ ; لِأَنَّ قَوْلَ الصَّحَابِيِّ كَانَ يُفْعَلُ   كَذَا عَلَى عَهْدِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لَهُ   حُكْمُ الرَّفْعِ عِنْدَ جُمْهُورِ الْمُحَدِّثِينَ وَالْأُصُولِيِّ  ينَ .  

وَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ أَوْجُهَ الْجَوَابِ عَنْهُ بِإِيضَاحٍ . وَرَأَيْتَ الرِّوَايَاتِ الْمُصَرِّحَةَ بِنَسْخِ الْمُرَاجَعَةِ   [ ص: 141 ] بَعْدَ " لِثَلَاثٍ " ، وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا أَنَّ جَمِيعَ رِوَايَاتِ حَدِيثِ  طَاوُسٍ  عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  الْمَذْكُورِ عِنْدَ مُسْلِمٍ  لَيْسَ   فِي شَيْءٍ مِنْهَا التَّصْرِيحُ بِأَنَّ الطَّلْقَاتِ الثَّلَاثَ   بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ ، وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا أَيْضًا أَنَّ بَعْضَ رِوَايَاتِهِ   مُوَافِقَةٌ لِلَفْظِ حَدِيثِ عَائِشَةَ  الثَّابِتِ   فِي الصَّحِيحِ ، وَأَنَّهُ لَا وَجْهَ لِلْفَرْقِ بَيْنَهُمَا ، فَإِنْ   حُمِلَ عَلَى أَنَّ الثَّلَاثَ مَجْمُوعَةٌ فَحَدِيثُ عَائِشَةَ  أَصَحُّ   ، وَفِيهِ التَّصْرِيحُ بِأَنَّ تِلْكَ الْمُطَلَّقَةَ لَا تَحِلُّ  إِلَّا  بَعْدَ زَوْجٍ . وَإِنْ حُمِلَ عَلَى أَنَّهَا بِأَلْفَاظٍ  مُتَفَرِّقَةٍ ،  فَلَا دَلِيلَ إِذَنْ فِي حَدِيثِ  طَاوُسٍ  عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  عَلَى مَحَلِّ النِّزَاعِ ، فَإِنْ قِيلَ : أَنْتُمْ تَارَةً تَقُولُونَ : إِنَّ حَدِيثَ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  مَنْسُوخٌ   ، وَتَارَةً تَقُولُونَ : لَيْسَ مَعْنَاهُ أَنَّهَا بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ ،   بَلْ بِأَلْفَاظٍ مُتَفَرِّقَةٍ ، فَالْجَوَابُ أَنَّ مَعْنَى كَلَامِنَا :   أَنَّ الطَّلَقَاتِ فِي حَدِيثِ  طَاوُسٍ  لَا   يَتَعَيَّنُ كَوْنُهَا بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ ، وَلَوْ فَرَضْنَا أَنَّهَا   بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ ، فَجَعْلُهَا وَاحِدَةً مَنْسُوخٌ هَذَا هُوَ مَا ظَهَرَ   لَنَا فِي هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ . وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ  وَنِسْبَةُ  الْعَلَمِ إِلَيْهِ أَسْلَمُ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : فَإِمْسَاكٌ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ وَلَا فِي غَيْرِهَا مِنْ آيَاتِ الطَّلَاقِ حِكْمَةَ كَوْنِ الطَّلَاقِ بِيَدِ الرَّجُلِ دُونَ إِذْنِ الْمَرْأَةِ ،   وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ أَنْ حِكْمَةَ ذَلِكَ أَنَّ   الْمَرْأَةَ حَقْلٌ تُزْرَعُ فِيهِ النُّطْفَةُ كَمَا يُزْرَعُ الْبَذْرُ   فِي الْأَرْضِ ، وَمَنْ رَأَى أَنَّ حَقْلَهُ غَيْرُ صَالِحٍ لِلزِّرَاعَةِ   فَالْحِكْمَةُ تَقْتَضِي أَنْ لَا يُرْغَمَ عَلَى الِازْدِرَاعِ فِيهِ ،   وَأَنْ يَتْرُكَ وَشَأْنُهُ ; لِيَخْتَارَ حَقْلًا صَالِحًا لِزِرَاعَتِهِ   وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ   [ 2 \ 223 ] ، كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ إِيضَاحُهُ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَلَا  يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ  تَأْخُذُوا مِمَّا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ شَيْئًا إِلَّا  أَنْ يَخَافَا أَلَّا  يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا  يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ  اللَّهِ فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا فِيمَا افْتَدَتْ بِهِ  تِلْكَ حُدُودُ  اللَّهِ فَلَا تَعْتَدُوهَا وَمَنْ يَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَ  اللَّهِ فَأُولَئِكَ  هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ ، فَإِنْ صَرَّحَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ بِأَنَّ الزَّوْجَ لَا يَحِلُّ لَهُ الرُّجُوعُ فِي شَيْءٍ مِمَّا أَعْطَى زَوْجَتَهُ ،   إِلَّا عَلَى سَبِيلِ الْخُلْعِ ، إِذَا خَافَا أَلَّا يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ   اللَّهِ ، فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمَا ، فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا إِذَنْ فِي   الْخُلْعِ . أَيْ : لَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهَا هِيَ فِي الدَّفْعِ ، وَلَا   عَلَيْهِ هُوَ فِي الْأَخْذِ . 

وَصَرَّحَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ بِالنَّهْيِ عَنِ الرُّجُوعِ فِي شَيْءٍ   مِمَّا أَعْطَى الْأَزْوَاجُ زَوْجَاتِهِمْ ، وَلَوْ كَانَ الْمُعْطَى   قِنْطَارًا وَبَيَّنَ أَنَّ أَخْذَهُ بُهْتَانٌ وَإِثْمٌ مُبِينٌ ،   وَبَيَّنَ أَنَّ السَّبَبَ الْمَانِعَ مِنْ أَخْذِ شَيْءٍ مِنْهُ هُوَ   أَنَّهُ أَفْضَى إِلَيْهَا بِالْجِمَاعِ . وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى :   وَإِنْ  أَرَدْتُمُ اسْتِبْدَالَ زَوْجٍ مَكَانَ  زَوْجٍ وَآتَيْتُمْ إِحْدَاهُنَّ  قِنْطَارًا فَلَا تَأْخُذُوا مِنْهُ  شَيْئًا أَتَأْخُذُونَهُ بُهْتَانًا  وَإِثْمًا مُبِينًا وَكَيْفَ  تَأْخُذُونَهُ وَقَدْ أَفْضَى بَعْضُكُمْ  إِلَى بَعْضٍ وَأَخَذْنَ  مِنْكُمْ مِيثَاقًا غَلِيظًا   [ 4 \ 20 ، 21 ] . 

وَبَيِّنَ   [ ص: 142 ] فِي  مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ  أَنَّ مَحَلَّ النَّهْيِ عَنْ ذَلِكَ إِذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ  عَنْ طِيبِ  النَّفْسِ مِنَ الْمَرْأَةِ ; وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : فَإِنْ طِبْنَ لَكُمْ عَنْ شَيْءٍ مِنْهُ نَفْسًا فَكُلُوهُ هَنِيئًا مَرِيئًا   [ 4 \ 4 ] . وَأَشَارَ إِلَى ذَلِكَ بِقَوْلِهِ : وَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا تَرَاضَيْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ الْفَرِيضَةِ   [ 4 \ 24 ] . 
تَنْبِيهٌ 

أَخَذَ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  مِنْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّ الْخُلْعَ فَسْخٌ وَلَا يُعَدُّ طَلَاقًا ; لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى قَالَ : الطَّلَاقُ مَرَّتَانِ ، ثُمَّ ذَكَرَ الْخُلْعَ بِقَوْلِهِ : فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا فِيمَا افْتَدَتْ بِهِ   [ 2 \ 229 ] ; لَمْ يَعْتَبِرْهُ طَلَاقًا ثَالِثًا ثُمَّ ذَكَرَ الطَّلْقَةَ الثَّالِثَةَ بِقَوْلِهِ : فَإِنْ طَلَّقَهَا فَلَا تَحِلُّ لَهُ مِنْ بَعْدُ الْآيَةَ [ 2 \ 230 ] . 

وَبِهَذَا قَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ  ،  وَطَاوُسٍ  وَهُوَ رِوَايَةٌ عَنْ  عُثْمَانَ بْنِ عَفَّانَ   وَابْنِ عُمَرَ  ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ رَاهَوَيْهِ  ،  وَأَبِي ثَوْرٍ   وَدَاوُدَ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ الظَّاهِرِيِّ  كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُمُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  وَغَيْرُهُ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  فِي الْقَدِيمِ وَإِحْدَى الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ    . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : الِاسْتِدْلَالُ بِهَذِهِ   الْآيَةِ عَلَى أَنَّ الْخُلْعَ لَا يُعَدُّ طَلَاقًا لَيْسَ بِظَاهِرٍ   عِنْدِي ; لِمَا تَقَدَّمَ مَرْفُوعًا إِلَيْهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ أَنَّ الطَّلْقَةَ الثَّالِثَةَ هِيَ الْمَذْكُورَةُ فِي   قَوْلِهِ : أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ ، وَهُوَ مُرْسَلٌ حَسَنٌ . 

قَالَ فِي " فَتْحِ الْبَارِي " : وَالْأَخْذُ بِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ أَوْلَى ، فَإِنَّهُ مُرْسَلٌ حَسَنٌ يَعْتَضِدُ بِمَا أَخْرَجَهُ  الطَّبَرِيُّ  مِنْ حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  بِسَنَدٍ صَحِيحٍ ، قَالَ :     " إِذَا طَلَّقَ الرَّجُلُ امْرَأَتَهُ تَطْلِيقَتَيْنِ فَلْيَتَّقِ   اللَّهَ فِي الثَّالِثَةِ ، فَإِمَّا أَنْ يُمْسِكَهَا فَيُحْسِنَ   صُحْبَتَهَا ، أَوْ يُسَرِّحَهَا فَلَا يَظْلِمَهَا مِنْ حَقِّهَا شَيْئًا "     . 

وَعَلَيْهِ فَفِرَاقُ الْخُلْعِ الْمَذْكُورُ لَمْ يُرَدْ مِنْهُ إِلَّا   بَيَانُ مَشْرُوعِيَّةِ الْخُلْعِ عِنْدَ خَوْفِهِمَا أَلَّا يُقِيمَا   حُدُودَ اللَّهِ ; لِأَنَّهُ ذُكِرَ بَعْدَ الطَّلْقَةِ الثَّالِثَةِ .   وَقَوْلُهُ : فَإِنْ طَلَّقَهَا إِنَّمَا كَرَّرَهُ ; لِيُرَتِّبَ عَلَيْهِ مَا يَلْزَمُ بَعْدَ الثَّالِثَةِ ، الَّذِي هُوَ قَوْلُهُ : فَلَا تَحِلُّ لَهُ مِنْ بَعْدُ الْآيَةَ . وَلَوْ فَرَّعْنَا عَلَى أَنَّ قَوْلَهُ تَعَالَى : أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ   [ 2 \ 229 ] ، يُرَادُ بِهِ عَدَمُ الرَّجْعَةِ ، وَأَنَّ الطَّلْقَةَ الثَّالِثَةَ هِيَ الْمَذْكُورَةُ فِي قَوْلِهِ : فَإِنْ طَلَّقَهَا فَلَا تَحِلُّ لَهُ الْآيَةَ   [ 2 \ 230 ] ، لَمْ يَلْزَمْ مِنْ ذَلِكَ أَيْضًا عَدَمُ عَدِّ الْخُلْعُ   طَلَاقًا ; لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى ذَكَرَ الْخُلْعَ فِي مَعْرِضِ  مَنْعِ  الرُّجُوعِ فِيمَا يُعْطَاهُ الْأَزْوَاجُ . فَاسْتَثْنَى مِنْهُ  صُورَةً  جَائِزَةً ، وَلَا يَلْزَمُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ عَدَمُ اعْتِبَارِهَا   [  ص: 143 ] طَلَاقًا ، كَمَا هُوَ ظَاهِرٌ مِنْ سِيَاقِ الْآيَةِ . 

وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِأَنَّ الْخُلْعَ يُعَدُّ طَلَاقًا بَائِنًا مَالِكٌ  ، وَأَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  ،  وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  فِي الْجَدِيدِ ، وَقَدْ رُوِيَ نَحْوُهُ عَنْ عُمَرَ  ، وَعَلِيٍّ  ،  وَابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  ،  وَابْنِ عُمَرَ  ، وَبِهِ قَالَ  سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيِّبِ  ، وَالْحَسَنُ  ، وَعَطَاءٌ  ، وَشُرَيْحٌ  ،  وَالشَّعْبِيُّ  ، وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ  ،  وَجَابِرُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ  ،  وَالثَّوْرِيُّ  ،  وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ُّ  ، وَأَبُو عُثْمَانَ الْبَتِّيُّ  ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُمُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  وَغَيْرُهُ . 

غَيْرَ أَنَّ الْحَنَفِيَّةَ عِنْدَهُمْ أَنَّهُ مَتَى نَوَى الْمُخَالِعُ بِخُلْعِهِ تَطْلِيقَةً أَوِ اثْنَتَيْنِ ، أَوْ أَطْلَقَ فَهُوَ وَاحِدَةٌ بَائِنَةٌ ، وَإِنْ نَوَى ثَلَاثًا فَثَلَاثٌ ،  وَلِلشَّافِعِيّ  ِ  قَوْلٌ   آخَرُ فِي الْخُلْعِ وَهُوَ : أَنَّهُ مَتَى لَمْ يَكُنْ بِلَفْظِ   الطَّلَاقِ وَعُرِّيَ عَنِ النِّيَّةِ فَلَيْسَ هُوَ بِشَيْءٍ   بِالْكُلِّيَّةِ ، قَالَهُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ    . 

وَمِمَّا احْتَجَّ بِهِ أَهْلُ الْقَوْلِ بِأَنَّ الْخُلْعَ طَلَاقٌ مَا رَوَاهُ مَالِكٌ  عَنْ  هِشَامِ بْنِ عُرْوَةَ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَهْمَانَ مَوْلَى الْأَسْلَمِيِّي  نَ ، عَنْ أُمِّ بَكْرٍ الْأَسْلَمِيَّة  ِ  أَنَّهَا اخْتَلَعَتْ مِنْ زَوْجِهَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ خَالِدِ بْنِ أُسَيْدٍ  ، فَأَتَيَا  عُثْمَانَ بْنَ عَفَّانَ  فِي ذَلِكَ فَقَالَ تَطْلِيقَةٌ ، إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ سَمَّيْتَ شَيْئًا فَهُوَ مَا سَمَّيْتَ . 

قَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ    : وَلَا أَعْرِفُ جَهْمَانَ ، وَكَذَا ضَعَّفَ  أَحْمَدُ بْنُ حَنْبَلٍ  هَذَا الْأَثَرَ ، قَالَهُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى . 

وَرَوَى  ابْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ  عَنِ  ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  مِثْلَهُ ، وَتُكَلِّمُ فِيهِ بِأَنَّ فِي سَنَدِهِ  ابْنَ أَبِي لَيْلَى  ، وَأَنَّهُ سَيْئُ الْحِفْظِ ، وَرُوِيَ مِثْلُهُ عَنْ عَلِيٍّ  وَضَعَّفَهُ  ابْنُ حَزْمٍ  ، وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ . 
فَرَوْعٌ : 

الْأَوَّلُ : ظَاهِرُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّ الْخُلْعَ   يَجُوزُ بِأَكْثَرَ مِنَ الصَّدَاقِ ; وَذَلِكَ لِأَنَّهُ تَعَالَى عَبَّرَ   بِمَا الْمَوْصُولَةِ فِي قَوْلِهِ : فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا فِيمَا افْتَدَتْ بِهِ   [ 2 \ 229 ] ، وَقَدْ تَقَرَّرَ فِي الْأُصُولِ أَنَّ الِّمَوْصُولَات  ِ مِنْ صِيَغِ الْعُمُومِ   ; لِأَنَّهَا تَعُمُّ كُلَّ مَا تَشْمَلُهُ صَلَاتُهَا كَمَا عَقَدَهُ فِي " مَرَاقِي السُّعُودِ " بِقَوْلِهِ : [ الرَّجَزِ ] 
**صِيَغُهُ كُلُّ أَوِ 2 ( 212 ) الْجَمِيعُ وَقَدْ تَلَا الَّذِي الَّتِي الْفُرُوعُ* *

وَهَذَا هُوَ مَذْهَبُ الْجُمْهُورِ ، قَالَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  فِي تَفْسِيرِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ مَا نَصُّهُ : وَقَدِ اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ رَحِمَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَنَّهُ هَلْ يَجُوزُ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ يُفَادِيَهَا بِأَكْثَرَ مِمَّا أَعْطَاهَا   . 

فَذَهَبَ الْجُمْهُورُ إِلَى جَوَازِ ذَلِكَ ; لِعُمُومِ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا فِيمَا افْتَدَتْ بِهِ   . 

 [ ص: 144 ] وَقَالَ  ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ    : حَدَّثَنَا  يَعْقُوبُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  ابْنُ عُلَيَّةَ  ، أَخْبَرْنَا أَيُّوبُ  عَنْ كَثِيرٍ مَوْلَى ابْنِ سَمُرَةَ    : أَنَّ عُمَرَ  أُتِيَ   بِامْرَأَةٍ نَاشِزٍ فَأَمَرَ بِهَا إِلَى بَيْتِ كَثِيرِ الزِّبْلِ ،   ثُمَّ دَعَاهَا فَقَالَ : كَيْفَ وَجَدْتِ ؟ فَقَالَتْ : مَا وَجَدْتُ   رَاحَةً مُنْذُ كُنْتُ عِنْدَهُ إِلَّا هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةَ الَّتِي كُنْتَ   حَبَسْتَنِي . فَقَالَ لِزَوْجِهَا : اخْلَعْهَا وَلَوْ مِنْ قُرْطِهَا ،   وَرَوَاهُ عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ  عَنْ مَعْمِرٍ  ، عَنْ أَيُّوبَ  ، عَنْ كَثِيرٍ مَوْلَى ابْنِ سَمُرَةَ  فَذَكَرَ مِثْلَهُ ، وَزَادَ فَحَبَسَهَا فِيهِ ثَلَاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ . 

وَقَالَ  سَعِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي عُرُوبَةَ  ، عَنْ قَتَادَةَ  ، عَنْ  حُمَيْدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  ، أَنَّ امْرَأَةً أَتَتْ  عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ  فَشَكَتْ   زَوْجَهَا فَأَبَاتَهَا فِي بَيْتِ الزِّبْلِ ، فَلَمَّا أَصْبَحَتْ  قَالَ  لَهَا : كَيْفَ وَجَدَتْ مَكَانَكَ ؟ قَالَتْ : مَا كُنْتُ عِنْدَهُ   لَيْلَةً أَقَرُّ لِعَيْنِي مِنْ هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ . فَقَالَ : خُذْ   وَلَوْ عِقَاصَهَا   . 

وَقَالَ  الْبُخَارِيُّ    : وَأَجَازَ عُثْمَانُ  الْخُلْعَ دُونَ عِقَاصِ رَأْسِهَا . 

وَقَالَ عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ    : أَخْبَرَنَا مَعْمَرٌ  عَنْ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَقِيلٍ    : أَنَّ  الرُّبَيِّعَ بِنْتَ مُعَوِّذِ بْنِ عَفْرَاءَ  حَدَّثَتْهُ   قَالَتْ : كَانَ لِي زَوْجٌ يَقِلُّ عَلَيَّ الْخَيْرَ إِذَا حَضَرَنِي ،   وَيَحْرِمُنِي إِذَا غَابَ ، قَالَتْ : فَكَانَتْ مِنِّي زَلَّةٌ يَوْمًا  ،  فَقُلْتُ لَهُ : أَخْتَلِعُ مِنْكَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ أَمْلِكُهُ ، قَالَ :   نَعَمْ ، قَالَتْ : فَفَعَلَتْ ، قَالَتْ : فَخَاصَمَ عَمِّي  مُعَاذُ بْنُ عَفْرَاءَ  إِلَى  عُثْمَانَ بْنِ عَفَّانَ  فَأَجَازَ الْخُلْعَ ، وَأَمَرَهُ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ عِقَاصَ رَأْسِي ، فَمَا دُونَهُ ، أَوْ قَالَتْ مَا دُونُ عِقَاصِ الرَّأْسِ   . 

وَمَعْنَى هَذَا أَنَّهُ يَجُوزُ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ مِنْهَا كُلُّ مَا   بِيَدِهَا مِنْ قَلِيلٍ وَكَثِيرٍ ، وَلَا يَتْرُكُ لَهَا سِوَى عِقَاصِ   شِعْرِهَا ، وَبِهِ يَقُولُ  ابْنُ عُمَرَ  ،  وَابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَعِكْرِمَةُ  ، وَمُجَاهِدٌ  ،  وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ النَّخْعِيُّ  ،  وَقَبِيصَةُ بْنُ ذُؤَيْبٍ  ،  وَالْحُسْنُ بْنُ صَالِحٍ  ،  وَعُثْمَانُ الْبَتِّيُّ    . 

وَهَذَا مَذْهَبُ مَالِكٍ  ، وَاللَّيْثِ  ،  وَالشَّافِعِيِّ  ،  وَأَبِي ثَوْرٍ  ، وَاخْتَارَهُ  ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ    . وَقَالَ أَصْحَابُ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ  إِنْ   كَانَ الْإِضْرَارُ مِنْ قِبَلِهَا جَازَ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ مِنْهَا مَا   أَعْطَاهَا ، وَلَا يَجُوزُ الزِّيَادَةُ عَلَيْهِ ، فَإِنِ ازْدَادَ جَازَ   فِي الْقَضَاءِ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ الْإِضْرَارُ مِنْ جِهَتِهِ لَمْ يَجُزْ   أَنْ يَأْخُذَ مِنْهَا شَيْئًا ، فَإِنْ أَخَذَ جَازَ فِي الْقَضَاءِ . 

وَقَالَ الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  وَأَبُو عُبَيْدٍ   وَإِسْحَاقُ بْنُ رَاهَوَيْهِ    : لَا يَجُوزُ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ أَكْثَرَ مِمَّا أَعْطَاهَا ، وَهَذَا قَوْلُ  سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيِّبِ  وَعَطَاءٍ  ،  وَعَمْرِو بْنِ شُعَيْبٍ  ،  وَالزُّهْرِيِّ  ،  وَطَاوُسٍ  ، وَالْحَسَنِ  ،  وَالشَّعْبِيِّ  ،  وَحَمَّادِ بْنِ أَبِي سُلَيْمَانَ  ،  وَالرَّبِيعِ بْنِ أَنَسٍ    . 

 [ ص: 145 ] وَقَالَ مَعْمَرٌ  وَالْحَكَمُ    : كَانَ عَلِيٌّ  يَقُولُ : لَا يَأْخُذُ مِنَ الْمُخْتَلِعَةِ فَوْقَ مَا أَعْطَاهَا   . وَقَالَ  الْأَوْزَاعِيُّ      : الْقُضَاةُ لَا يُجِيزُونَ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ مِنْهَا أَكْثَرَ مِمَّا   سَاقَ إِلَيْهَا ، قُلْتُ : وَيُسْتَدَلُّ لِهَذَا الْقَوْلِ بِمَا   تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ رِوَايَةِ قَتَادَةَ  عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ  عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  فِي قِصَّةِ  ثَابِتِ بْنِ قَيْسٍ  ،   فَأَمَرَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنْ   يَأْخُذَ مِنْهَا الْحَدِيقَةَ وَلَا يَزْدَادَ ، وَبِمَا رَوَى  عَبْدُ بْنُ حُمَيْدٍ  حَيْثُ قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا قَبِيصَةُ  عَنْ سُفْيَانَ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ  ، عَنْ عَطَاءٍ  ، أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - كَرِهَ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ مِنْهَا أَكْثَرَ مِمَّا أَعْطَاهَا ، يَعْنِي : الْمُخْتَلِعَةَ ، وَحَمَلُوا مَعْنَى الْآيَةِ عَلَى مَعْنَى : فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا فِيمَا افْتَدَتْ بِهِ ، أَيْ : مِنَ الَّذِي أَعْطَاهَا ; لِتَقَدُّمِ قَوْلِهِ : وَلَا   يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَأْخُذُوا مِمَّا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ شَيْئًا إِلَّا   أَنْ يَخَافَا أَلَّا يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا   يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا فِيمَا افْتَدَتْ بِهِ     [ 2 \ 229 ] ، أَيْ : مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَهَكَذَا كَانَ يَقْرَؤُهَا  الرَّبِيعُ بْنُ أَنَسٍ  فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا فِيمَا افْتَدَتْ بِهِ مِنْهُ ، رَوَاهُ  ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ  ، وَلِهَذَا قَالَ بَعْدَهُ : تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ فَلَا تَعْتَدُوهَا وَمَنْ يَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ   [ 2 \ 229 ] . اهـ مِنِ ابْنِ كَثِيرٍ  بِلَفْظِهِ . 
الْفَرْعُ الثَّانِي : اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي عِدَّةِ الْمُخْتَلِعَةِ     : فَذَهَبَ أَكْثَرُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ إِلَى أَنَّهَا تَعْتَدُّ   بِثَلَاثَةِ قُرُوءٍ إِنْ كَانَتْ مِمَّنْ تَحِيضُ ، كَعِدَّةِ   الْمُطَلَّقَةِ مِنْهُمْ : مَالِكٌ  ، وَأَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  ،  وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  ، وَأَحْمَدُ  ،  وَإِسْحَاقُ بْنُ رَاهَوَيْهِ  فِي الرِّوَايَةِ الْمَشْهُورَةِ عَنْهُمَا ، وَرُوِيَ ذَلِكَ عَنْ عُمَرَ  ، وَعَلِيٍّ  ،  وَابْنِ عُمَرَ  ، وَبِهِ يَقُولُ  سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيِّبِ  ،  وَسُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ يَسَارٍ  ، وَعُرْوَةُ  ، وَسَالِمٌ  ، وَأَبُو سَلَمَةَ  ،  وَعُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ  ،  وَابْنُ شِهَابٍ  ، وَالْحَسَنُ  ،  وَالشَّعْبِيُّ  ،  وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ النَّخَعِيُّ  ، وَأَبُو عِيَاضٍ  ،  وَخِلَاسُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو  ، وَقَتَادَةُ  ،  وَسُفْيَانُ الثَّوْرِيُّ  ،  وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ُّ  ،  وَاللَّيْثُ بْنُ سَعْدٍ  ، وَأَبُو الْعُبَيْدِ    . 

قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيُّ    :  وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ ،   وَمَأْخَذُهُمْ فِي هَذَا : أَنَّ الْخُلْعَ طَلَاقٌ فَتُعْتَدُّ   كَسَائِرِ الْمُطَلَّقَاتِ ، قَالَهُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ    . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (19)
سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ (18)
*
قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : وَكَوْنُ الْخُلْعِ طَلَاقًا   ظَاهِرٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ الْمَعْنَى ، لِأَنَّ الْعِوَضَ الْمَبْذُولَ   لِلزَّوْجِ مِنْ جِهَتِهَا إِنَّمَا بَذَلَتْهُ فِي مُقَابَلَةِ مَا   يَمْلِكُهُ الزَّوْجُ ، وَهُوَ الطَّلَاقُ ; لِأَنَّهُ لَا يَمْلِكُ لَهَا   فِرَاقًا شَرْعًا إِلَّا بِالطَّلَاقِ ، فَالْعِوَضُ فِي مُقَابَلَتِهِ .   وَيَدُلُّ لَهُ مَا أَخْرَجَهُ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  فِي قِصَّةِ مُخَالَعَةِ  ثَابِتِ بْنِ قَيْسٍ  زَوْجَهُ مِنْ حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    :   " أَنَّ امْرَأَةَ  ثَابِتِ بْنِ قَيْسٍ  ، أَتَتِ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَقَالَتْ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ،  ثَابِتُ بْنُ قَيْسٍ  مَا أَعْتِبُ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ خُلُقٍ وَلَا دِينٍ ، وَلَكِنِّي   [ ص:  146 ] أَكْرَهُ  الْكُفْرَ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " أَتَرُدِّينَ عَلَيْهِ حَدِيقَتَهُ  ؟ " قَالَتْ :  نَعَمْ ، قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ : "  اقْبَلِ الْحَدِيقَةَ وَطَلِّقْهَا تَطْلِيقَةً " فَإِنَّ قَوْلَهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :   " اقْبَلِ الْحَدِيقَةَ وَطَلِّقْهَا تَطْلِيقَةً " ، فِيهِ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى أَنَّ الْعِوَضَ مَبْذُولٌ فِي الطَّلَاقِ الَّذِي هُوَ مِنْ حَقِّ الزَّوْجِ ، وَقَوْلُ  الْبُخَارِيِّ  عَقِبَ سَوْقِهِ لِلْحَدِيثِ الْمَذْكُورِ . 

قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ    : لَا يُتَابَعُ فِيهِ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    . لَا يُسْقِطُ الِاحْتِجَاجَ بِهِ ; لِأَنَّ مُرَادَهُ أَنَّ أَزْهَرَ بْنَ جَمِيلٍ  لَا يُتَابِعُهُ غَيْرُهُ فِي ذِكْرِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ ، بَلْ أَرْسَلَهُ غَيْرُهُ وَمُرَادُهُ بِذَلِكَ : خُصُوصُ طَرِيقِ  خَالِدِ الْحَذَّاءِ  ، عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ  ، وَلِهَذَا عَقَّبَهُ بِرِوَايَةِ  خَالِدٍ وَهُوَ ابْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الطَّحَّانُ  عَنْ خَالِدٍ  ، وَهُوَ الْحَذَّاءُ  عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ  مُرْسَلًا ، ثُمَّ بِرِوَايَةِ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ طَهْمَانَ  ، عَنْ  خَالِدٍ الْحَذَّاءِ  مُرْسَلًا ، وَعَنْ أَيُّوبَ  مَوْصُولًا . وَرِوَايَةُ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ طَهْمَانَ  عَنْ أَيُّوبَ  الْمَوْصُولَةُ ، وَصَلَهَا الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يُّ  ،   قَالَهُ الْحَافِظُ فِي " الْفَتْحِ " ، فَظَهَرَ اعْتِضَادُ الطُّرُقِ   الْمُرْسَلَةِ بَعْضِهَا بِبِضْعٍ ، وَبِالطُّرُقِ الْمَوْصُولَةِ . 

وَقَوْلُهُ فِي رِوَايَةِ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ طَهْمَانَ  عَنْ أَيُّوبَ  الْمَوْصُولَةِ   وَأَمَرَهُ فَفَارَقَهَا يَظْهَرُ فِيهَا أَنَّ مُرَادَهُ بِالْفِرَاقِ   الطَّلَاقُ فِي مُقَابَلَةِ الْعِوَضِ ; بِدَلِيلِ التَّصْرِيحِ فِي   الرِّوَايَةِ الْأُخْرَى بِذِكْرِ التَّطْلِيقَةِ ، وَالرِّوَايَاتُ   بَعْضُهَا يُفَسِّرُ بَعْضًا ، كَمَا هُوَ مَعْلُومٌ فِي عُلُومِ   الْحَدِيثِ . 

وَمَا ذَكَرَهُ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ مِنْ أَنَّ الْمُخَالِعَ إِذَا صَرَّحَ بِلَفْظِ الطَّلَاقِ لَا   يَكُونُ طَلَاقًا ، وَإِنَّمَا يَكُونُ فَسْخًا فَهُوَ بَعِيدٌ وَلَا   دَلِيلَ عَلَيْهِ . وَالْكِتَابُ وَالسُّنَّةُ يَدُلَّانِ عَلَى أَنَّ   الْمُفَارَقَةَ بِلَفْظِ الطَّلَاقِ طَلَاقٌ لَا فَسْخٌ .   وَالِاسْتِدْلَا  لُ عَلَى أَنَّهُ فَسْخٌ بِإِيجَابِ حَيْضَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ فِي   عِدَّةِ الْمُخْتَلِعَةِ فِيهِ أَمْرَانِ : أَحَدُهُمَا : مَا ذَكَرْنَا   آنِفًا مِنْ أَنَّ أَكْثَرَ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ عَلَى أَنَّ الْمُخْتَلِعَةَ   تَعْتَدُّ عِدَّةَ الْمُطَلَّقَةِ ثَلَاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ . 

الثَّانِي : أَنَّهُ لَا مُلَازَمَةَ بَيْنَ الْفَسْخِ وَالِاعْتِدَادِ بِحَيْضَةٍ ، وَمِمَّا يُوَضِّحُ ذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْإِمَامَ أَحْمَدَ  وَهُوَ   ، رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى يَقُولُ فِي أَشْهَرِ الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ   عَنْهُ : إِنَّ الْخُلْعَ فَسْخٌ لَا طَلَاقٌ ، وَيَقُولُ فِي أَشْهَرَ   الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ عَنْهُ أَيْضًا : إِنَّ عِدَّةَ الْمُخْتَلِعَةِ   ثَلَاثَةُ قُرُوءٍ كَالْمُطَلَّقَة  ِ ، فَظَهَرَ عَدَمُ الْمُلَازَمَةِ   عِنْدَهُ ، فَإِنْ قِيلَ هَذَا الَّذِي ذَكَرْتُمْ يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ   الْمُخَالِعَ إِذَا صَرَّحَ بِلَفْظِ الطَّلَاقِ كَانَ طَلَاقًا ، وَلَكِنْ   إِذَا لَمْ يُصَرِّحْ بِالطَّلَاقِ فِي الْخُلْعِ فَلَا يَكُونُ  الْخُلْعُ  طَلَاقًا ، فَالْجَوَابُ : أَنَّ مُرَادَنَا بِالِاسْتِدْلَا  لِ  بِقَوْلِهِ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :   " اقْبَلِ الْحَدِيقَةَ وَطَلِّقْهَا تَطْلِيقَةً "   : أَنَّ الطَّلَاقَ الْمَأْمُورَ بِهِ   [ ص:  147 ] مِنْ  قِبَلِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - هُوَ عِوَضُ  الْمَالِ  إِذْ لَا يَمْلِكُ الزَّوْجُ مِنَ الْفِرَاقِ غَيْرَ الطَّلَاقِ .   فَالْعِوَضُ مَدْفُوعٌ لَهُ عَمَّا يَمْلِكُهُ كَمَا يَدُلُّ لَهُ   الْحَدِيثُ الْمَذْكُورُ دَلَالَةً وَاضِحَةً . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : تَعْتَدُّ الْمُخْتَلِعَةُ بِحَيْضَةٍ ، وَيُرْوَى هَذَا الْقَوْلُ عَنْ أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  عُثْمَانَ بْنِ عَفَّانَ  ،  وَعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ  ،  وَالرُّبَيِّعِ بِنْتِ مُعَوِّذٍ  ، وَعَمِّهَا ، وَهُوَ صَحَابِيٌّ وَأَخْرَجَهُ أَصْحَابُ السُّنَنِ ،  وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ُّ  مَرْفُوعًا   وَالظَّاهِرُ أَنَّ بَعْضَ أَسَانِيدِهِ أَقَلُّ دَرَجَاتِهَا الْقَبُولُ  ،  وَعَلَى تَقْدِيرِ صِحَّةِ الْحَدِيثِ بِذَلِكَ فَلَا كَلَامَ . وَلَوْ   خَالَفَ أَكْثَرُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا عَدَمَ   الْمُلَازَمَةِ بَيْنَ كَوْنِهِ فَسْخًا ، وَبَيْنَ الِاعْتِدَادِ   بِحَيْضَةٍ فَالِاسْتِدْلَا  لُ بِهِ عَلَيْهِ لَا يَخْلُو مِنْ نَظَرٍ ،   وَمَا وَجَّهَهُ بِهِ بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ مِنْ أَنَّ الْعِدَّةَ   إِنَّمَا جُعِلَتْ ثَلَاثَ حِيَضٍ لِيُطَوِّلَ زَمَنَ الرَّجْعَةِ   وَيَتَرَوَّى الزَّوْجُ وَيَتَمَكَّنَ مِنَ الرَّجْعَةِ فِي مُدَّةِ   الْعِدَّةِ ، فَإِذَا لَمْ تَكُنْ عَلَيْهَا رَجْعَةٌ فَالْمَقْصُودُ   مُجَرَّدُ بَرَاءَةِ رَحِمِهَا مِنَ الْحَمْلِ . وَذَلِكَ يَكْفِي فِيهِ   حَيْضَةٌ كَالِاسْتِبْرَا  ءِ لَا يَخْلُو مِنْ نَظَرٍ أَيْضًا ; لِأَنَّ حِكْمَةَ جَعْلِ الْعِدَّةِ ثَلَاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ لَيْسَتْ   مَحْصُورَةً فِي تَطْوِيلِ زَمَنِ الرَّجْعَةِ ، بَلِ الْغَرَضُ   الْأَعْظَمُ مِنْهَا : الِاحْتِيَاطُ لِمَاءِ الْمُطَلِّقِ حَتَّى يَغْلِبَ   عَلَى الظَّنِّ بِتَكَرُّرِ الْحَيْضِ ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ ، أَنَّ  الرَّحِمَ  لَمْ يَشْتَمِلْ عَلَى حَمْلٍ مِنْهُ . وَدَلَالَةُ ثَلَاثِ  حِيَضٍ عَلَى  ذَلِكَ أَبْلَغَ مِنْ دَلَالَةِ حَيْضَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ ،  وَيُوَضِّحُ ذَلِكَ  أَنَّ الطَّلْقَةَ الثَّالِثَةَ لَا رَجْعَةَ  بَعْدَهَا إِجْمَاعًا . 

فَلَوْ كَانَتِ الْحِكْمَةُ مَا ذُكِرَ لَكَانَتِ الْعِدَّةُ مِنَ   الطَّلْقَةِ الثَّالِثَةِ حَيْضَةً وَاحِدَةً ، وَمَا قَالَهُ بَعْضُ   الْعُلَمَاءِ مِنْ أَنَّ بَابَ الطَّلَاقِ جُعِلَ حُكْمُهُ وَاحِدًا   فَجَوَابُهُ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يُجْعَلْ وَاحِدًا إِلَّا لِأَنَّ الْحِكْمَةَ   فِيهِ وَاحِدَةٌ ، وَمِمَّا يُوَضِّحُ ذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْمُطَلِّقَ قَبْلَ   الدُّخُولِ لَا عِدَّةَ لَهُ عَلَى مُطَلَّقَتِهِ إِجْمَاعًا ، بِنَصِّ   قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : يَاأَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  إِذَا نَكَحْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ ثُمَّ  طَلَّقْتُمُوهُن  َّ مِنْ قَبْلِ  أَنْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ فَمَا لَكُمْ  عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنْ عِدَّةٍ  تَعْتَدُّونَهَا   [ 33 \ 49 ] ، مَعَ أَنَّهُ قَدْ يَنْدَمُ عَلَى الطَّلَاقِ كَمَا يَنْدَمُ الْمُطَلِّقُ بَعْدَ الدُّخُولِ ، فَلَوْ كَانَتِ الْحِكْمَةُ فِي الِاعْتِدَادِ بِالْأَقْرَاءِ مُجَرَّدَ تَمْكِينِ الزَّوْجِ مِنَ الرَّجْعَةِ ، لَكَانَتِ الْعِدَّةُ فِي الطَّلَاقِ قَبْلَ الدُّخُولِ . 

وَلَمَّا كَانَتِ الْحِكْمَةُ الْكُبْرَى فِي الِاعْتِدَادِ بِالْأَقْرَاءِ   هِيَ أَنْ يَغْلِبَ عَلَى الظَّنِّ بَرَاءَةُ الرَّحِمِ مِنْ مَاءِ   الْمُطَلِّقِ ; صِيَانَةً لِلْأَنْسَابِ ، كَانَ الطَّلَاقُ قَبْلَ   الدُّخُولِ لَا عِدَّةَ فِيهِ أَصْلًا ; لِأَنَّ الرَّحِمَ لَمْ يَعْلَقْ   بِهَا شَيْءٌ مِنْ مَاءِ الْمُطَلِّقِ حَتَّى تَطْلُبَ بَرَاءَتَهَا مِنْهُ   بِالْعِدَّةِ ، كَمَا هُوَ وَاضِحٌ . فَإِنْ قِيلَ فَمَا وَجْهُ   اعْتِدَادِ الْمُخْتَلِعَةِ بِحَيْضَةٍ ؟ قُلْنَا : إِنْ كَانَ ثَابِتًا   عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - كَمَا أَخْرَجَهُ   عَنْهُ أَصْحَابُ السُّنَنِ  وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ُّ  فَهُوَ   تَفْرِيقٌ مِنَ الشَّارِعِ بَيْنَ الْفِرَاقِ الْمَبْذُولِ فِيهِ عِوَضٌ ،   وَبَيْنَ غَيْرِهِ فِي قَدْرِ الْعِدَّةِ ، وَلَا إِشْكَالَ فِي ذَلِكَ .   كَمَا فَرَّقَ بَيْنَ الْمَوْتِ قَبْلَ   [ ص: 148 ] الدُّخُولِ فَأَوْجَبَ   فِيهِ عِدَّةَ الْوَفَاةِ . وَبَيْنَ الطَّلَاقِ قَبْلَ الدُّخُولِ  فَلَمْ  يُوجِبْ فِيهِ عِدَّةً أَصْلًا ، مَعَ أَنَّ الْكُلَّ فِرَاقٌ  قَبْلَ  الدُّخُولِ . وَالْفَرْقُ بَيْنَ الْفِرَاقِ بَعِوَضٍ ،  وَالْفِرَاقِ  بِغَيْرِ عِوَضٍ ظَاهِرٌ فِي الْجُمْلَةِ ، فَلَا رَجْعَةَ  فِي الْأَوَّلِ  بِخِلَافِ الثَّانِي . 
الْفَرْعُ الثَّالِثُ : اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي الْمُخَالَعَةِ هَلْ يَلْحَقُهَا طَلَاقٌ مِنْ خَالِعِهَا بَعْدَ الْخُلْعِ عَلَى   ثَلَاثَةِ أَقْوَالٍ : الْأَوَّلُ : لَا يَلْحَقُهَا طَلَاقُهُ ;   لِأَنَّهَا قَدْ مَلَكَتْ نَفْسَهَا وَبَانَتْ مِنْهُ بِمُجَرَّدِ   الْخُلْعِ ، وَبِهَذَا قَوْلُ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَابْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ  ، وَعِكْرِمَةَ  ،  وَجَابِرِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ  ،  وَالْحَسَنِ الْبَصْرِيِّ  ،  وَالشَّافِعِيِّ  ،  وَأَحْمَدَ بْنِ حَنْبَلَ  ،  وَإِسْحَاقَ بْنِ رَاهَوَيْهِ  ،  وَأَبُو ثَوْرٍ  ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُمُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ    . 

الثَّانِي : أَنَّهُ إِنْ أَتْبَعَ الْخُلْعَ طَلَاقًا مِنْ غَيْرِ سُكُوتٍ   بَيْنَهُمَا وَقَعَ ، وَإِنْ سَكَتَ بَيْنَهُمَا لَمْ يَقَعْ ، وَهَذَا   مَذْهَبُ مَالِكٍ . 

قَالَ  ابْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ    : وَهَذَا يُشْبِهُ مَا رُوِيَ عَنْ عُثْمَانَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ . 

الثَّالِثُ : أَنَّهُ يَلْحَقُهَا طَلَاقُهُ مَا دَامَتْ فِي الْعِدَّةِ مُطْلَقًا ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ  ، وَأَصْحَابِهِ ،  وَالثَّوْرِيِّ  ،  وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ِّ  ، وَبِهِ يَقُولُ  سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيِّبِ  ، وَشُرَيْحٌ  ،  وَطَاوُسٌ  ، وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ  ،  وَالزُّهْرِيُّ  ، وَالْحَاكِمُ  ، وَالْحَكَمُ  ،  وَحَمَّادُ بْنُ أَبِي سُلَيْمَانَ  ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُمُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ    . وَرُوِيَ ذَلِكَ عَنِ  ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  ،  وَأَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ    . 

قَالَ  ابْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ    : وَلَيْسَ ذَلِكَ بِثَابِتٍ عَنْهُمَا . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : وَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ الثَّالِثُ   بِحَسْبِ النَّظَرِ أَبْعَدُ الْأَقْوَالِ ; لِأَنَّ الْمُخَالَعَةَ   بِمُجَرَّدِ انْقِضَاءِ صِيغَةِ الْخُلْعِ تَبِينُ مِنْهُ ، وَالْبَائِنُ   أَجْنَبِيَّةٌ لَا يَقَعُ عَلَيْهَا طَلَاقٌ ; لِأَنَّهُ لَا طَلَاقَ   لِأَحَدٍ فِيمَا لَا يَمْلِكُهُ كَمَا هُوَ ظَاهِرٌ ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ   اللَّهِ تَعَالَى . 

الْفَرْعُ الرَّابِعُ : لَيْسَ لِلْمُخَالِعِ أَنْ يُرَاجِعَ الْمُخْتَلِعَةَ فِي الْعِدَّةِ بِغَيْرِ رِضَاهَا عِنْدَ الْأَئِمَّةِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ وَجُمْهُورِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ; لِأَنَّهَا قَدْ مَلَكَتْ نَفْسَهَا بِمَا بَذَلَتْ لَهُ مِنَ الْعَطَاءِ  ، وَرُوِيَ عَنْ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي أَوْفَى  ، وَمَاهَانَ الْحَنَفِيِّ  ،  وَسَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيِّبِ  ،  وَالزُّهْرِيِّ  أَنَّهُمْ   قَالُوا : إِنَّ رَدَّ إِلَيْهَا الَّذِي أَعْطَتْهُ جَازَ لَهُ   رَجْعَتُهَا فِي الْعِدَّةِ بِغَيْرِ رِضَاهَا ، وَهُوَ اخْتِيَارُ  أَبِي ثَوْرٍ    . 

وَقَالَ  سُفْيَانُ الثَّوْرِيُّ     : إِنْ  كَانَ الْخُلْعُ بِغَيْرِ لَفْظِ الطَّلَاقِ فَهُوَ فُرْقَةٌ ،  وَلَا  سَبِيلَ لَهُ عَلَيْهَا ، وَإِنْ كَانَ سَمَّى طَلَاقًا فَهُوَ  أَمْلَكُ  لَرَجْعَتِهَا مَا دَامَتْ فِي الْعِدَّةِ ، وَبِهِ يَقُولُ دَاوُدُ بْنُ   [ ص: 149 ] عَلِيٍّ الظَّاهِرِيُّ    . اهـ مِنِ ابْنِ كَثِيرٍ    . 

الْفَرْعُ الْخَامِسُ : أَجْمَعَ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَلَى أَنَّ لِلْمُخْتَلِعِ أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجَهَا بِرِضَاهَا فِي الْعِدَّةِ ، وَمَا حَكَاهُ  ابْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ  عَنْ   جَمَاعَةٍ مِنْ أَنَّهُمْ مَنَعُوا تَزْوِيجَهَا لِمَنْ خَالَعَهَا ،   كَمَا يَمْنَعُ لِغَيْرِهِ فَهُوَ قَوْلٌ بَاطِلٌ مَرْدُودٌ وَلَا وَجْهَ   لَهُ بِحَالٍ . كَمَا هُوَ ظَاهِرٌ وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَإِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَبَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ فَأَمْسِكُوهُنّ  َ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ سَرِّحُوهُنَّ بِمَعْرُوفٍ الْآيَةَ ، ظَاهِرُ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ : فَبَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ     [ 2 \ 236 ] ، انْقِضَاءُ عِدَّتِهِنَّ بِالْفِعْلِ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ   بَيَّنَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ أَنَّهُ لَا رَجْعَةَ إِلَّا فِي زَمَنِ   الْعِدَّةِ خَاصَّةً ، وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَبُعُولَتُهُنّ  َ أَحَقُّ بِرَدِّهِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ     [ 2 \ 228 ] ; لِأَنَّ الْإِشَارَةَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : ذَلِكَ رَاجِعَةٌ   إِلَى زَمَنِ الْعِدَّةِ الْمُعَبَّرِ عَنْهُ بِثَلَاثَةِ قُرُوءٍ فِي   قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَالْمُطَلَّقَا  تُ يَتَرَبَّصْنَ الْآيَةَ [ 2 \ 228 ] . فَاتَّضَحَ مِنْ تِلْكَ الْآيَةِ أَنَّ مَعْنَى فَبَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ   . أَيْ : قَارَبْنَ انْقِضَاءَ الْعِدَّةِ ، وَأَشْرَفْنَ عَلَى بُلُوغِ أَجَلِهَا . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَلَا تُمْسِكُوهُنَّ ضِرَارًا لِتَعْتَدُوا الْآيَةَ   . صَرَّحَ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ بِالنَّهْيِ عَنْ   إِمْسَاكِ الْمَرْأَةِ مُضَارَّةً لَهَا ; لِأَجْلِ الْاعْتِدَاءِ   عَلَيْهَا بِأَخْذِهِ مَا أَعْطَاهَا ; لِأَنَّهَا إِذَا طَالَ عَلَيْهَا   الْإِضْرَارُ افْتَدَتْ مِنْهُ ; ابْتِغَاءَ السَّلَامَةِ مِنْ ضَرَرِهِ .   وَصَرَّحَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ بِأَنَّهَا إِذَا أَتَتْ بِفَاحِشَةٍ   مُبَيِّنَةٍ جَازَ لَهُ عَضْلُهَا ، حَتَّى تَفْتَدِيَ مِنْهُ وَذَلِكَ فِي   قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَلَا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ لِتَذْهَبُوا بِبَعْضِ مَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ   [ 4 \ 19 ] ، وَاخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي الْمُرَادِ بِالْفَاحِشَةِ الْمُبَيِّنَةِ . 

فَقَالَ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنْهُمْ هِيَ : الزِّنَا ، وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ هِيَ :   النُّشُوزُ وَالْعِصْيَانُ وَبَذَاءُ اللِّسَانِ . وَالظَّاهِرُ شُمُولُ   الْآيَةِ لِلْكُلِّ كَمَا اخْتَارَهُ  ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ    . 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ     : إِنَّهُ جَيِّدٌ  ، فَإِذَا زَنَتْ أَوْ أَسَاءَتْ بِلِسَانِهَا ، أَوْ  نَشَزَتْ جَازَتْ  مُضَاجَرَتُهَا ; لِتَفْتَدِيَ مِنْهُ بِمَا أَعْطَاهَا  عَلَى مَا  ذَكَرْنَا مِنْ عُمُومِ الْآيَةِ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَإِنْ أَرَدْتُمْ أَنْ تَسْتَرْضِعُوا أَوْلَادَكُمْ فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ الْآيَةَ . ذَكَرَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ إِذَا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَطْلُبَ لِوَلَدِهِ مُرْضِعَةً غَيْرَ أُمِّهِ لَا   جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِ فِي ذَلِكَ ، إِذَا سَلَّمَ الْأُجْرَةَ الْمُعَيَّنَةَ   فِي الْعَقْدِ ، وَلَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا الْوَجْهَ الْمُوجِبَ لِذَلِكَ ،   وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَهُ فِي سُورَةِ الطَّلَاقِ بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَإِنْ تَعَاسَرْتُمْ فَسَتُرْضِعُ لَهُ أُخْرَى     [ 65 \ 6 ] ، وَالْمُرَادُ بِتَعَاسُرِهِمْ : امْتِنَاعُ الرَّجُلِ مِنْ   دَفْعِ مَا تَطْلُبُهُ الْمَرْأَةُ ، وَامْتِنَاعُ الْمَرْأَةِ مِنْ   قَبُولِ الْإِرْضَاعِ بِمَا   [ ص: 150 ] يَبْذُلُهُ الرَّجُلُ وَيَرْضَى بِهِ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَالَّذِينَ يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنْكُمْ وَيَذَرُونَ أَزْوَاجًا يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرًا ظَاهِرُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّ كُلَّ مُتَوَفَّى عَنْهَا تَعْتَدُّ بِأَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرٍ ،   وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ أَنْ مَحَلَّ ذَلِكَ مَا لَمْ   تَكُنْ حَامِلًا ، فَإِنْ كَانَتْ حَامِلًا كَانَتْ عِدَّتُهَا وَضْعَ   حَمْلِهَا ، وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : وَأُولَاتُ الْأَحْمَالِ أَجَلُهُنَّ أَنْ يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ     [ 65 \ 4 ] ، وَيَزِيدُهُ إِيضَاحًا مَا ثَبَتَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ   الْمُتَّفَقِ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ إِذْنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - لِسُبَيْعَةَ الْأَسْلَمِيَّة  َ  فِي   الزَّوَاجِ بِوَضْعِ حَمْلِهَا بَعْدَ وَفَاةِ زَوْجِهَا بِأَيَّامٍ ،   وَكَوْنُ عِدَّةِ الْحَامِلِ الْمُتَوَفَّى عَنْهَا بِوَضْعِ حَمْلِهَا   هُوَ الْحَقُّ ، كَمَا ثَبَتَ عَنْهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   خِلَافًا لِمَنْ قَالَ : تَعْتَدُّ بِأَقْصَى الْأَجَلَيْنِ   . وَيُرْوَى عَنْ عَلِيٍّ   وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى . 

تَنْبِيهَانِ 

الْأَوَّلُ : هَاتَانِ الْآيَتَانِ ، أَعْنِي قَوْلَهُ تَعَالَى : وَالَّذِينَ يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنْكُمْ وَيَذَرُونَ أَزْوَاجًا يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرًا ، وَقَوْلَهُ : وَأُولَاتُ الْأَحْمَالِ أَجَلُهُنَّ أَنْ يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ مِنْ   بَابِ تَعَارُضِ الْأَعَمَّيْنِ مِنْ وَجْهٍ ، وَالْمُقَرَّرُ فِي   الْأُصُولِ التَّرْجِيحُ بَيْنَهُمَا ، وَالرَّاجِحُ مِنْهُمَا يُخَصَّصُ   بِهِ عُمُومُ الْمَرْجُوحِ كَمَا عَقَدَهُ فِي " الْمَرَاقِي " بِقَوْلِهِ :   [ الرَّجَزِ ] وَإِنْ يَكِ الْعُمُومُ مِنْ وَجْهٍ ظَهَرْ فَالْحُكْمُ   بِالتَّرْجِيحِ حَتْمًا مُعْتَبَرْ 

وَقَدْ بَيَّنَتِ السُّنَّةُ الصَّحِيحَةُ أَنَّ عُمُومَ : وَأُولَاتُ الْأَحْمَالِ مُخَصَّصٌ لِعُمُومِ : وَالَّذِينَ يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنْكُمْ الْآيَةَ   . مَعَ أَنَّ جَمَاعَةً مِنَ الْأُصُولِيِّين  َ ذَكَرُوا أَنَّ الْجُمُوعَ   الْمُنْكَرَةَ لَا عُمُومَ لَهَا ، وَعَلَيْهِ فَلَا عُمُومَ فِي آيَةِ   الْبَقَرَةِ ; لِأَنَّ قَوْلَهُ : وَيَذَرُونَ أَزْوَاجًا جَمْعُ مُنْكَرٍ فَلَا يَعُمُّ بِخِلَافِ قَوْلِهِ : وَأُولَاتُ الْأَحْمَالِ ،   فَإِنَّهُ مُضَافٌ إِلَى مُعَرَّفٍ بِأَلْ ، وَالْمُضَافُ إِلَى   الْمُعَرَّفِ بِهَا مِنْ صِيَغِ الْعُمُومِ ، كَمَا عَقَدَهُ فِي "   مَرَاقِي السُّعُودِ " بِقَوْلِهِ عَاطِفًا عَلَى صِيَغِ الْعُمُومِ : [   الرَّجَزِ ] 
 . . . . . . . . وَمَا مُعَرَّفًا بِأَلْ قَدْ وُجِدَا     أَوْ بِإِضَافَةٍ إِلَى مُعَرَّفٍ 
إِذَا تَحَقَّقَ الْخُصُوصُ قَدْ نَفَى 

الثَّانِي : الضَّمِيرُ الرَّابِطُ لِلْجُمْلَةِ بِالْمَوْصُولِ مَحْذُوفٌ ;   لِدَلَالَةِ الْمَقَامِ عَلَيْهِ أَيْ : وَالَّذِينَ يَتَوَفَّوْنَ   مِنْكُمْ وَيَذْرُوَنَ أَزْوَاجًا يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بَعْدَهُمْ أَرْبَعَةَ   أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرًا كَقَوْلِ الْعَرَبِ :   [ ص: 151 ] السَّمْنُ مَنَوَانِ بِدِرْهَمٍ ، أَيْ : مَنَوَانِ مِنْهُ بِدِرْهَمٍ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَلِلْمُطَلَّقَ  اتِ مَتَاعٌ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ ظَاهِرُ   هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّ الْمُتْعَةَ حَقٌّ لِكُلِّ   مُطَلَّقَةٍ عَلَى مُطَلَّقِهَا الْمُتَّقِي ، سَوَاءٌ أَطُلِّقَتْ قَبْلَ   الدُّخُولِ أَمْ لَا ؟ فَرَضَ لَهَا صَدَاقٌ أَمْ لَا ؟ وَيَدُلُّ لِهَذَا   الْعُمُومِ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : يَاأَيُّهَا   النَّبِيُّ قُلْ لِأَزْوَاجِكَ إِنْ كُنْتُنَّ تُرِدْنَ الْحَيَاةَ   الدُّنْيَا وَزِينَتَهَا فَتَعَالَيْنَ أُمَتِّعْكُنَّ وَأُسَرِّحْكُنّ  َ   سَرَاحًا جَمِيلًا   [ 33 \ 21 ] ، مَعَ قَوْلِهِ : لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ الْآيَةَ   [ 33 \ 21 ] ، وَقَدْ تَقَرَّرَ فِي الْأُصُولِ أَنَّ الْخِطَابَ   الْخَاصَّ بِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَعُمُّ حُكْمُهُ   جَمِيعَ الْأَمَةِ إِلَّا بِدَلِيلٍ عَلَى الْخُصُوصِ كَمَا عَقَدَهُ فِي "   مَرَاقِي السُّعُودِ " بِقَوْلِهِ : [ الرَّجَزِ ] 
وَمَا بِهِ قَدْ خُوطِبَ النَّبِيُّ تَعْمِيمُهُ فِي الْمَذْهَبِ السُّنِّيِّ 

وَهُوَ مَذْهَبُ الْأَئِمَّةِ الثَّلَاثَةِ ، خِلَافًا  لِلشَّافِعِيِّ  الْقَائِلِ   بِخُصُوصِهِ بِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَّا بِدَلِيلٍ   عَلَى الْعُمُومِ ، كَمَا بَيَّنَاهُ فِي غَيْرِ هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ . 

وَإِذَا عَرَفْتَ ذَلِكَ فَاعْلَمْ : أَنَّ أَزْوَاجَ النَّبِيِّ مَفْرُوضٌ   لَهُنَّ وَمَدْخُولٌ بِهِنَّ ، وَقَدْ يُفْهَمُ مِنْ مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ  أَنَّ  الْمُتْعَةَ لِخُصُوصِ الْمُطَلَّقَةِ قَبْلَ الدُّخُولِ ،   وَفَرْضِ الصَّدَاقِ مَعًا ; لِأَنَّ الْمُطَلَّقَةَ بَعْدَ الدُّخُولِ   تَسْتَحِقُّ الصَّدَاقَ ، وَالْمُطَلَّقَة  ُ قَبْلَ الدُّخُولِ وَبَعْدَ   فَرْضِ الصَّدَاقِ تَسْتَحِقُّ نِصْفَ الصَّدَاقِ . وَالْمُطَلَّقَة  ُ   قَبْلَهُمَا لَا تَسْتَحِقُّ شَيْئًا ، فَالْمُتْعَةُ لَهَا خَاصَّةً   لِجَبْرِ كَسْرِهَا وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : لَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنْ طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ مَا لَمْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ أَوْ تَفْرِضُوا لَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً وَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ   [ 2 \ 236 ] ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : وَإِنْ طَلَّقْتُمُوهُن  َّ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ وَقَدْ فَرَضْتُمْ لَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً فَنِصْفُ مَا فَرَضْتُمْ   [ 2 \ 237 ] ، فَهَذِهِ الْآيَةُ ظَاهِرَةٌ فِي هَذَا التَّفْصِيلِ ، وَوَجْهُهُ ظَاهِرٌ مَعْقُولٌ . 

وَقَدْ ذَكَرَ تَعَالَى فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ مَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى الْأَمْرِ   بِالْمُتْعَةِ لِلْمُطَلَّقَةِ قَبْلَ الدُّخُولِ وَإِنْ كَانَ مَفْرُوضًا   لَهَا ، وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : يَاأَيُّهَا   الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا نَكَحْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ ثُمَّ   طَلَّقْتُمُوهُن  َّ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ فَمَا لَكُمْ   عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنْ عِدَّةٍ تَعْتَدُّونَهَا فَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ وَسَرِّحُوهُنَّ   سَرَاحًا جَمِيلًا   [ 33 \ 49 ] ; لِأَنَّ ظَاهِرَ عُمُومِهَا   يَشْمَلُ الْمَفْرُوضَ لَهَا الصَّدَاقُ وَغَيْرَهَا ، وَبِكُلِّ   وَاحِدَةٍ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ الثَّلَاثِ أَخَذَ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ ،   وَالْأَحْوَطُ الْأَخْذُ بِالْعُمُومِ ، وَقَدْ تَقَرَّرَ فِي الْأُصُولِ   أَنَّ النَّصَّ الدَّالَّ عَلَى الْأَمْرِ مُقَدَّمٌ عَلَى الدَّالِ  عَلَى  الْإِبَاحَةِ ، وَعَقَدَهُ فِي " مَرَاقِي السُّعُودِ " بِقَوْلِهِ :  [  الرَّجَزِ ]   [ ص: 152 ] 
وَنَاقِلٌ وَمُثْبِتٌ وَالْآمِرُ     بَعْدَ النَّوَاهِي ثُمَّ هَذَا الْآخَرِ 


عَلَى إِبَاحَةٍ إِلَخْ . . . 

فَقَوْلُهُ ثُمَّ هَذَا الْآخَرُ عَلَى إِبَاحَةِ ، يَعْنِي : أَنَّ   النَّصَّ الدَّالَّ عَلَى أَمْرٍ مُقَدَّمٍ عَلَى النَّصِّ الدَّالِّ عَلَى   إِبَاحَةٍ ، لِلِاحْتِيَاطِ فِي الْخُرُوجِ مِنْ عُهْدَةِ الطَّلَبِ . 

وَالتَّحْقِيقُ أَنَّ قَدْرَ الْمُتْعَةِ لَا تَحْدِيدَ فِيهِ شَرْعًا لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : عَلَى الْمُوسِعِ قَدَرُهُ وَعَلَى الْمُقْتِرِ قَدَرُهُ ،   فَإِنْ تَوَافَقَا عَلَى قَدْرٍ مُعَيَّنٍ فَالْأَمْرُ وَاضِحٌ ، وَإِنِ   اخْتَلَفَا فَالْحَاكِمُ يَجْتَهِدُ فِي تَحْقِيقِ الْمَنَاطِ ،   فَيُعَيِّنُ الْقَدْرَ عَلَى ضَوْءِ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : عَلَى الْمُوسِعِ قَدَرُهُ الْآيَةَ ، هَذَا هُوَ الظَّاهِرُ ، وَظَاهِرُ قَوْلِهِ : وَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ ، وَقَوْلُهُ : وَلِلْمُطَلَّقَ  اتِ مَتَاعٌ   [ 2 \ 241 ] ، يَقْتَضِي وُجُوبَ الْمُتْعَةِ فِي الْجُمْلَةِ خِلَافًا لِمَالِكٍ  وَمَنْ   وَافَقَهُ فِي عَدَمِ وُجُوبِ الْمُتْعَةِ أَصْلًا ، وَاسْتَدَلَّ بَعْضُ   الْمَالِكِيَّةِ عَلَى عَدَمِ وُجُوبِ الْمُتْعَةِ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ   تَعَالَى قَالَ : حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُحْسِنِينَ   [ 2 \ 236 ] ، وَقَالَ : حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ     [ 2 \ 241 ] ، قَالُوا : فَلَوْ كَانَتْ وَاجِبَةً لَكَانَتْ حَقًّا   عَلَى كُلِّ أَحَدٍ ، وَبِأَنَّهَا لَوْ كَانَتْ وَاجِبَةً لَعَيَّنَ   فِيهَا الْقَدْرَ الْوَاجِبَ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : هَذَا الِاسْتِدْلَالُ عَلَى   عَدَمِ وُجُوبِهَا لَا يَنْهَضُ فِيمَا يَظْهَرُ ; لِأَنَّ قَوْلَهُ : عَلَى الْمُحْسِنِينَ وَ عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ تَأْكِيدٌ لِلْوُجُوبِ وَلَيْسَ لِأَحَدٍ أَنْ يَقُولَ لَسْتُ مُتَّقِيًا مَثَلًا ; لِوُجُوبِ التَّقْوَى عَلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ . 

قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  فِي تَفْسِيرِ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ الْآيَةَ مَا نَصُّهُ : وَقَوْلُهُ عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ تَأْكِيدٌ   لِإِيجَابِهَا ; لِأَنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ يَجِبُ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَتَّقِيَ   اللَّهَ فِي الْإِشْرَاكِ بِهِ ، وَمَعَاصِيهِ وَقَدْ قَالَ تَعَالَى فِي   الْقُرْآنِ : هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ    [ 2 ] ،  وَقَوْلُهُمْ لَوْ كَانَتْ وَاجِبَةً لَعَيَّنَ الْقَدْرَ  الْوَاجِبَ  فِيهَا ، ظَاهِرُ السُّقُوطِ . فَنَفَقَةُ الْأَزْوَاجِ  وَالْأَقَارِبِ  وَاجِبَةٌ وَلَمْ يُعَيِّنْ فِيهَا الْقَدْرَ اللَّازِمَ ،  وَذَلِكَ  النَّوْعُ مِنْ تَحْقِيقِ الْمَنَاطِ مُجْمَعٌ عَلَيْهِ فِي  جَمِيعِ  الشَّرَائِعِ كَمَا هُوَ مَعْلُومٌ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : أَلَمْ   تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ خَرَجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ وَهُمْ أُلُوفٌ حَذَرَ   الْمَوْتِ فَقَالَ لَهُمُ اللَّهُ مُوتُوا ثُمَّ أَحْيَاهُمْ ،   الْمَقْصُودُ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ ، تَشْجِيعُ   الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى الْقِتَالِ بِإِعْلَامِهِمْ بِأَنَّ الْفِرَارَ مِنَ   الْمَوْتِ لَا يُنْجِي ، فَإِذَا عَلِمَ الْإِنْسَانُ أَنَّ فِرَارَهُ  مِنَ  الْمَوْتِ أَوِ الْقَتْلِ لَا يُنْجِيهِ ، هَانَتْ عَلَيْهِ  مُبَارَزَةُ  الْأَقْرَانِ ، وَالتَّقَدُّمُ فِي الْمَيْدَانِ . وَقَدْ  أَشَارَ تَعَالَى  أَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ مُرَادُهُ بِالْآيَةِ   [ ص: 153 ] حَيْثُ أَتْبَعَهَا بِقَوْلِهِ : وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الْآيَةَ [ 2 \ 244 ] ، وَصَرَّحَ بِمَا أَشَارَ إِلَيْهِ هُنَا فِي قَوْلِهِ : قُلْ لَنْ يَنْفَعَكُمُ الْفِرَارُ إِنْ فَرَرْتُمْ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ أَوِ الْقَتْلِ وَإِذًا لَا تُمَتَّعُونَ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا     [ 33 \ 16 ] ، وَهَذِهِ أَعْظَمُ آيَةٍ فِي التَّشْجِيعِ عَلَى   الْقِتَالِ ; لِأَنَّهَا تُبَيِّنُ أَنَّ الْفِرَارَ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ لَا   يُنْجِي مِنْهُ ، وَلَوْ فُرِضَ نَجَاتُهُ مِنْهُ فَهُوَ مَيِّتٌ عَنْ   قَرِيبٍ ، كَمَا قَالَ قُعْنُبُ ابْنُ أُمِّ صَاحِبٍ    : [ الْمُتَقَارِبِ ] 
إِذَا أَنْتَ لَاقَيْتَ فِي نَجْدَةٍ فَلَا تَتَهَيَّبْكَ أَنْ تُقْدِمَا     فَإِنَّ الْمَنِيَّةَ مَنْ يَخْشَهَا 
فَسَوْفَ تُصَادِفُهُ أَيْنَمَا     وَإِنْ تَتَخَطَّكَ أَسْبَابُهَا 
فَإِنَّ قُصَارَاكَ أَنْ تَهْرَمَا 

وَقَالَ زُهَيْرٌ    : [ الطَّوِيلِ ] 
رَأَيْتُ الْمَنَايَا خَبْطَ عَشْوَاءَ     مَنْ تُصِبْ تُمِتْهُ وَمَنْ تُخْطِئْ يُعَمَّرْ فَيَهْرَمِ 


وَقَالَ أَبُو الطِّيبِ    : [ الْخَفِيفِ ] 
وَإِذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ بُدٌّ     فَمِنَ الْعَجْزِ أَنْ تَكُونَ جَبَانًا 


وَلَقَدْ أَجَادَ مَنْ قَالَ : [ الْبَسِيطِ ] 
فِي الْجُبْنِ عَارٌ وَفِي الْإِقْدَامِ مَكْرُمَةٌ     وَالْمَرْءُ فِي الْجُبْنِ لَا يَنْجُو مِنَ الْقَدَرِ 


وَهَذَا   هُوَ الْمُرَادُ بِالْآيَاتِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ ، وَيُؤْخَذُ مِنْ هَذِهِ   الْآيَةِ عَدَمُ جَوَازِ الْفِرَارِ مِنَ الطَّاعُونِ إِذَا وَقَعَ   بِأَرْضٍ وَأَنْتِ فِيهَا ، وَقَدْ ثَبَتَ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - النَّهْيُ عَنِ الْفِرَارِ مِنَ الطَّاعُونِ ، وَعَنِ الْقُدُومِ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ الَّتِي هُوَ فِيهَا إِذَا كُنْتَ خَارِجًا عَنْهَا . 

تَنْبِيهٌ 

لَمْ تَأْتِ لَفْظَةُ أَلَمْ تَرَ وَنَحْوُهَا فِي الْقُرْآنِ مِمَّا   تَقَدَّمَهُ لَفْظُ أَلَمْ ، مُعَدَّاةً إِلَّا بِالْحَرْفِ الَّذِي هُوَ   إِلَى . وَقَدْ ظَنَّ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ لَازِمٌ ،   وَالتَّحْقِيقُ عَدَمُ لُزُومِهِ وَجَوَازُ تَعْدِيَتِهِ بِنَفْسِهِ دُونَ   حَرْفِ الْجَرِّ ، كَمَا يَشْهَدُ لَهُ قَوْلُ امْرِئِ الْقَيْسِ    : [ الطَّوِيلِ ] 
أَلَمْ تَرَيَانِي كُلَّمَا جِئْتُ طَارِقًا     وَجَدْتُ بِهَا طِيبًا وَإِنْ لَمْ تَطَيَّبِ

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (20)
سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ (19)

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا فَيُضَاعِفَهُ لَهُ أَضْعَافًا كَثِيرَةً ،   لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا قَدْرَ هَذِهِ الْأَضْعَافِ الْكَثِيرَةِ ،   وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ أَنَّهَا تَبْلُغُ سَبْعَمِائَةِ   ضِعْفٍ وَتَزِيدُ   [ ص: 154 ] عَنْ ذَلِكَ . وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : مَثَلُ   الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ   حَبَّةٍ أَنْبَتَتْ سَبْعَ سَنَابِلَ فِي كُلِّ سُنْبُلَةٍ مِائَةُ حَبَّةٍ   وَاللَّهُ يُضَاعِفُ   [ 2 \ 162 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَآتَاهُ اللَّهُ الْمُلْكَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَعَلَّمَهُ مِمَّا يَشَاءُ ،   لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا شَيْئًا مِمَّا عَلَّمَهُ ، وَقَدْ بَيَّنَ فِي   مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ أَنَّ مِمَّا عَلَّمَهُ صَنْعَةَ الدُّرُوعِ كَقَوْلِهِ :   وَعَلَّمْنَاهُ صَنْعَةَ لَبُوسٍ لَكُمْ لِتُحْصِنَكُمْ مِنْ بَأْسِكُمْ   [ 21 \ 80 ] الْآيَةَ ، وَقَوْلُهُ : وَأَلَنَّا لَهُ الْحَدِيدَ أَنِ اعْمَلْ سَابِغَاتٍ وَقَدِّرْ فِي السَّرْدِ   [ 34 \ 11 ، 10 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَإِنَّكَ لَمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ ،   وَإِنَّكَ لِمَنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ يُفْهَمُ مِنْ تَأْكِيدِهِ هُنَا  بَأَنَّ  وَاللَّامِ أَنَّ الْكُفَّارَ يُنْكِرُونَ رِسَالَتَهُ كَمَا  تَقَرَّرَ  فِي فَنِّ الْمَعَانِي ، وَقَدْ صَرَّحَ بِهَذَا الْمَفْهُومِ  فِي قَوْلِهِ  : وَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَسْتَ مُرْسَلًا   [ 13 \ 43 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : تِلْكَ الرُّسُلُ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ مِنْهُمْ مَنْ كَلَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَفَعَ بَعْضَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٍ ، لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا هَذَا الَّذِي كَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ مِنْهُمْ وَقَدْ بَيَّنَ أَنَّ مِنْهُمْ مُوسَى  عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَى نَبِيِّنَا الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ بِقَوْلِهِ : وَكَلَّمَ اللَّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيمًا   [ 4 \ 164 ] ، وَقَوْلُهُ : إِنِّي اصْطَفَيْتُكَ عَلَى النَّاسِ بِرِسَالَاتِي وَبِكَلَامِي   [ 7 \ 144 ] . 

قَالَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ    : مِنْهُمْ مَنْ كَلَّمَ اللَّهُ ، يَعْنِي مُوسَى  وَمُحَمَّدًا  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمَا وَسَلَّمَ ، وَكَذَلِكَ آدَمُ  كَمَا وَرَدَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ الْمَرْوِيِّ فِي " صَحِيحِ  ابْنِ حِبَّانَ    " عَنْ أَبِي ذَرٍّ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : تَكْلِيمُ آدَمَ  الْوَارِدُ فِي " صَحِيحِ  ابْنِ حِبَّانَ    " يُبَيِّنُهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَقُلْنَا يَاآدَمُ اسْكُنْ أَنْتَ وَزَوْجُكَ الْجَنَّةَ     [ 2 \ 35 ] ، وَأَمْثَالُهَا مِنَ الْآيَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ ظَاهِرٌ فِي   أَنَّهُ بِغَيْرِ وَاسِطَةِ الْمَلَكِ ، وَيَظْهَرُ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ   نَهْيُ حَوَّاءَ  عَنِ الشَّجَرَةِ عَلَى لِسَانِهِ ، فَهُوَ رَسُولٌ إِلَيْهَا بِذَلِكَ . 

قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  فِي تَفْسِيرِ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : مِنْهُمْ مَنْ كَلَّمَ اللَّهُ ، مَا نَصُّهُ : وَقَدْ سُئِلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَنْ آدَمَ  أَنَبِيٌّ مُرْسَلٌ هُوَ ؟ فَقَالَ : " نَعَمْ نَبِيٌّ مُكَلَّمٌ   " ، قَالَ ابْنُ عَطِيَّةَ    : وَقَدْ تَأَوَّلَ بَعْضُ النَّاسِ أَنَّ تَكْلِيمَ آدَمَ  كَانَ فِي الْجَنَّةِ ، فَعَلَى هَذَا تَبْقَى خَاصِّيَّةُ مُوسَى  اهـ . 

وَقَالَ  ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ  فِي تَفْسِيرِ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : فَإِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُمْ مِنِّي هُدًى   [ 2 \ 38 ] ، فِي سُورَةِ " الْبَقَرَةِ " مَا نَصُّهُ : لِأَنَّ آدَمَ  كَانَ هُوَ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَيَّامَ حَيَاتِهِ ، بَعْدَ أَنْ أُهْبِطَ إِلَى   [ ص:  155 ] الْأَرْضِ  ، وَالرَّسُولُ مِنَ اللَّهِ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ إِلَى  وَلَدِهِ ، فَغَيْرُ  جَائِزٍ أَنْ يَكُونَ مَعْنِيًّا وَهُوَ ، الرَّسُولُ  - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِقَوْلِهِ : فَإِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُمْ مِنِّي هُدًى ، أَيْ : رُسُلٌ اهـ مَحَلُّ الْحُجَّةِ مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ وَفِيهِ وَفِي كَلَامِ ابْنِ كَثِيرٍ  الْمُتَقَدِّمِ عَنْ " صَحِيحِ  ابْنِ حِبَّانَ    " التَّصْرِيحُ بِأَنَّ آدَمَ  رَسُولٌ وَهُوَ مُشْكِلٌ مَعَ مَا ثَبَتَ فِي حَدِيثِ الشَّفَاعَةِ الْمُتَّفَقِ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَنَّ نُوحًا  عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَى نَبِيِّنَا الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ أَوَّلُ الرُّسُلِ وَيَشْهَدُ لَهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ   [ 4 \ 163 ] ، وَالظَّاهِرُ أَنَّهُ لَا طَرِيقَ لِلْجَمْعِ إِلَّا مِنْ وَجْهَيْنِ : الْأَوَّلُ : أَنَّ آدَمَ  أُرْسِلَ لِزَوْجِهِ وَذُرِّيَّتِهِ فِي الْجَنَّةِ ، وَنُوحٌ  أَوَّلُ رَسُولٍ أُرْسِلَ فِي الْأَرْضِ ، وَيَدُلُّ لِهَذَا الْجَمْعِ مَا ثَبَتَ فِي " الصَّحِيحَيْنِ " وَغَيْرِهِمَا ، وَيَقُولُ : " وَلَكِنِ ائْتُوا نُوحًا  فَإِنَّهُ أَوَّلُ رَسُولٍ بَعَثَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَى أَهْلِ الْأَرْضِ     " ، الْحَدِيثَ . فَقَوْلُهُ : " إِلَى أَهْلِ " الْأَرْضِ ، لَوْ لَمْ   يُرَدْ بِهِ الِاحْتِرَازُ عَنْ رَسُولٍ بُعِثَ لِغَيْرِ أَهْلِ الْأَرْضِ  ،  لَكَانَ ذَلِكَ الْكَلَامُ حَشْوًا ، بَلْ يُفْهَمُ مِنْ مَفْهُومِ   مُخَالَفَتِهِ مَا ذَكَرْنَا . وَيَتَأَنَّسُ لَهُ بِكَلَامِ ابْنِ عَطِيَّةَ  الَّذِي قَدَّمْنَا نَقْلَ الْقُرْطُبِيِّ  لَهُ . 

الْوَجْهُ الثَّانِي : أَنَّ آدَمَ  أُرْسِلَ إِلَى ذُرِّيَّتِهِ وَهُمْ عَلَى الْفِطْرَةِ لَمْ يَصْدُرْ مِنْهُمْ كُفْرٌ فَأَطَاعُوهُ ، وَنُوحٌ  هُوَ   أَوَّلُ رَسُولٍ أُرْسِلَ لِقَوْمٍ كَافِرِينَ يَنْهَاهُمْ عَنِ   الْإِشْرَاكِ بِاللَّهِ تَعَالَى ، وَيَأْمُرُهُمْ بِإِخْلَاصِ   الْعِبَادَةِ لَهُ وَحْدَهُ ، وَيَدُلُّ لِهَذَا الْوَجْهِ قَوْلُهُ   تَعَالَى : وَمَا كَانَ النَّاسُ إِلَّا أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً الْآيَةَ [ 10 \ 19 ] . أَيْ : عَلَى الدِّينِ الْحَنِيفِ ، أَيْ حَتَّى كَفَرَ قَوْمُ نُوحٍ  ، وَقَوْلُهُ : كَانَ النَّاسُ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ النَّبِيِّينَ الْآيَةَ [ 2 \ 213 ] . وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ . 

وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَرَفَعَ بَعْضَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٍ ، أَشَارَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ إِلَى أَنَّ مِنْهُمْ مُحَمَّدًا    - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - كَقَوْلِهِ : عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَامًا مَحْمُودًا   [ 17 \ 79 ] ، أَوْ قَوْلِهِ : وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا كَافَّةً لِلنَّاسِ الْآيَةَ [ 34 \ 28 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ جَمِيعًا   [ 7 \ 158 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْفُرْقَانَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ لِيَكُونَ لِلْعَالَمِينَ نَذِيرًا   [ 25 ] ، وَأَشَارَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ إِلَى أَنَّ مِنْهُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  كَقَوْلِهِ : وَاتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ خَلِيلًا   [ 4 \ 125 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ إِمَامًا   [ 2 \ 124 ] ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

وَأَشَارَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ إِلَى أَنَّ مِنْهُمْ دَاوُدَ  وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ : وَلَقَدْ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَ النَّبِيِّينَ عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُدَ زَبُورًا   [ 17 ] ، وَأَشَارَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ إِلَى أَنَّ مِنْهُمْ إِدْرِيسَ   [ ص: 156 ] وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ : وَرَفَعْنَاهُ مَكَانًا عَلِيًّا   [ 19 \ 57 ] ، وَأَشَارَ هُنَا إِلَى أَنَّ مِنْهُمْ عِيسَى  بِقَوْلِهِ : وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ   [ 2 \ 87 ] . 
تَنْبِيهٌ 

فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ ، أَعْنِي قَوْلَهُ تَعَالَى : تِلْكَ الرُّسُلُ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ الْآيَةَ ، إِشْكَالٌ قَوِيٌّ مَعْرُوفٌ . وَوَجْهُهُ : أَنَّهُ ثَبَتَ فِي حَدِيثِ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  الْمُتَّفَقِ عَلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ : " لَا تُخَيِّرُونِي عَلَى مُوسَى    ; فَإِنَّ النَّاسَ يَصْعَقُونَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَأَكُونُ أَوَّلَ مَنْ يَفِيقُ ، فَإِذَا مُوسَى  بَاطِشٌ بِجَانِبِ الْعَرْشِ ، فَلَا أَدْرِي أَفَاقَ قَبْلِي أَمْ كَانَ مِمَّنِ اسْتَثْنَى اللَّهُ   " ، وَثَبَتَ أَيْضًا فِي حَدِيثِ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ  الْمُتَّفَقِ عَلَيْهِ : " لَا تُخَيِّرُوا بَيْنَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ ; فَإِنَّ النَّاسَ يَصْعَقُونَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ   " الْحَدِيثَ ، وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ : " لَا تُفَضِّلُوا بَيْنَ أَنْبِيَاءِ اللَّهِ   " ، وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ : " لَا تُخَيِّرُونِي مِنْ بَيْنِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ   " . 

وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  فِي  تَفْسِيرِ  هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ مَا نَصُّهُ : وَهَذِهِ الْآيَةُ مُشْكِلَةٌ ،   وَالْأَحَادِيثُ ثَابِتَةٌ بِأَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ : " لَا تُخَيِّرُوا بَيْنَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَلَا تُفَضِّلُوا بَيْنَ أَنْبِيَاءِ اللَّهِ     " ، رَوَاهَا الْأَئِمَّةُ الثِّقَاتُ ، أَيْ : لَا تَقُولُوا فُلَانٌ   خَيْرٌ مِنْ فُلَانٍ ، وَلَا فُلَانٌ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ فُلَانٍ ، اهـ . 

قَالَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  فِي  الْجَوَابِ عَنْ  هَذَا الْإِشْكَالِ مَا نَصُّهُ : وَالْجَوَابُ مِنْ  وُجُوهٍ : أَحَدُهَا :  أَنَّ هَذَا كَانَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُعْلَمَ  بِالتَّفْضِيلِ ، وَفِي هَذَا  نَظَرٌ . 

الثَّانِي : أَنَّ هَذَا قَالَهُ مِنْ بَابِ الْهَضْمِ وَالتَّوَاضُعِ . 

الثَّالِثُ : أَنَّ هَذَا نَهْيٌ عَنِ التَّفْضِيلِ فِي مِثْلِ هَذَا   الْحَالِ الَّتِي تَحَاكَمُوا فِيهَا عِنْدَ التَّخَاصُمِ وَالتَّشَاجُرِ .   

الرَّابِعُ : لَا تُفَضِّلُوا بِمُجَرَّدِ الْآرَاءِ وَالْعَصَبِيَّة  ِ . 

الْخَامِسُ : لَيْسَ مَقَامُ التَّفْضِيلِ إِلَيْكُمْ ، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ   إِلَى اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ، وَعَلَيْكُمُ الِانْقِيَادُ وَالتَّسْلِيمُ   لَهُ وَالْإِيمَانُ بِهِ ، اهـ مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ . 

وَذَكَرَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  فِي  " تَفْسِيرِهِ  " أَجْوِبَةً كَثِيرَةً عَنْ هَذَا الْإِشْكَالِ ،  وَاخْتَارَ أَنَّ  مَنْعَ التَّفْضِيلِ فِي خُصُوصِ النُّبُوَّةِ ،  وَجَوَازَهُ فِي  غَيْرِهَا مِنْ زِيَادَةِ الْأَحْوَالِ ، وَالْخُصُوصِ ،  وَالْكَرَامَاتِ  فَقَدْ قَالَ مَا نَصُّهُ : قُلْتُ : وَأَحْسَنُ مِنْ  هَذَا قَوْلُ مَنْ  قَالَ : إِنَّ الْمَنْعَ مِنَ التَّفْضِيلِ إِنَّمَا  هُوَ مِنْ جِهَةِ  النُّبُوَّةِ هُوَ الَّتِي هِيَ خَصْلَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ لَا  تَفَاضُلَ فِيهَا ،  وَإِنَّمَا التَّفْضِيلُ   [ ص: 157 ] فِي زِيَادَةِ الْأَحْوَالِ وَالْخُصُوصِ ، وَالْكَرَامَاتِ ، وَالْأَلْطَافِ ، وَالْمُعْجِزَات  ِ الْمُتَبَايِنَا  تِ . 

وَأَمَّا النُّبُوَّةُ فِي نَفْسِهَا فَلَا تَتَفَاضَلُ ، وَإِنَّمَا   تَتَفَاضَلُ بِأُمُورٍ أُخَرَ زَائِدَةٍ عَلَيْهَا ، وَلِذَلِكَ مِنْهُمْ   رُسُلٌ وَأُولُو عَزْمٍ ، وَمِنْهُمْ مَنِ اتُّخِذَ خَلِيلًا ، وَمِنْهُمْ   مَنْ كَلَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَفَعَ بَعْضَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٍ . قَالَ اللَّهُ   تَعَالَى : وَلَقَدْ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَ النَّبِيِّينَ عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُدَ زَبُورًا     [ 17 ] ، قُلْتُ : وَهَذَا قَوْلٌ حَسَنٌ ، فَإِنَّهُ جَمَعَ بَيْنَ   الْآيِ وَالْأَحَادِيثِ مِنْ غَيْرِ نَسْخٍ ، وَالْقَوْلُ بِتَفْضِيلِ   بَعْضِهِمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ ، إِنَّمَا هُوَ بِمَا مَنَحَ مِنَ الْفَضَائِلِ   وَأَعْطَى مِنَ الْوَسَائِلِ ، وَقَدْ أَشَارَ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  إِلَى هَذَا فَقَالَ : إِنِ اللَّهَ فَضَّلَ مُحَمَّدًا    - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَلَى الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَعَلَى أَهْلِ السَّمَاءِ ، فَقَالُوا : بِمَ يَا  ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ  فَضَّلَهُ عَلَى أَهْلِ السَّمَاءِ ؟ فَقَالَ : إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى قَالَ : وَمَنْ يَقُلْ مِنْهُمْ إِنِّي إِلَهٌ مِنْ دُونِهِ فَذَلِكَ نَجْزِيهِ جَهَنَّمَ كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الظَّالِمِينَ   [ 21 \ 29 ] ، وَقَالَ لِمُحَمَّدٍ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : إِنَّا فَتَحْنَا لَكَ فَتْحًا مُبِينًا لِيَغْفِرَ لَكَ اللَّهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِكَ وَمَا تَأَخَّرَ   [ 48 ] ، قَالُوا : فَمَا فَضْلُهُ عَلَى الْأَنْبِيَاءِ ؟ قَالَ : قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلَّا بِلِسَانِ قَوْمِهِ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَهُمْ   [ 14 \ 4 ] ، وَقَالَ اللَّهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - لِمُحَمَّدٍ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا كَافَّةً لِلنَّاسِ   [ 34 \ 28 ] ، فَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنْسِ ، ذَكَرَهُ  أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ الدَّارِمِيُّ  فِي " مُسْنَدِهِ " ، وَقَالَ  أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ    : خَيْرُ بَنِي آدَمَ  نُوحٌ  وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ  وَمُوسَى  وَمُحَمَّدٌ    - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَهُمْ أُولُو الْعَزْمِ مِنَ الرُّسُلِ ، وَهَذَا نَصٌّ مِنَ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ   وَأَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  فِي   التَّعْيِينِ ، وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ مَنْ أُرْسِلَ أَفْضَلُ مِمَّنْ لَمْ   يُرْسَلْ ; فَإِنَّ مَنْ أُرْسِلَ فَضُلَ عَلَى غَيْرِهِ بِالرِّسَالَةِ ،   وَاسْتَوُوا فِي النُّبُوَّةِ إِلَى مَا يَلْقَاهُ الرُّسُلُ مِنْ   تَكْذِيبِ أُمَمِهِمْ وَقَتْلِهِمْ إِيَّاهُمْ ، وَهَذَا مِمَّا لَا   خَفَاءَ بِهِ   . اهـ مَحَلُّ الْغَرَضِ مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ . 

وَاخْتَارَ ابْنُ عَطِيَّةَ  كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  أَنَّ وَجْهَ الْجَمْعِ جَوَازُ التَّفْضِيلِ إِجْمَالًا كَقَوْلِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " أَنَا سَيِّدُ وَلَدِ آدَمَ وَلَا فَخْرَ   " ، وَلَمْ يُعَيِّنْ وَمَنَعَ التَّفْضِيلَ عَلَى طَرِيقِ الْخُصُوصِ كَقَوْلِهِ : " لَا تُفَضِّلُونِي عَلَى مُوسَى    " ، وَقَوْلِهِ : " لَا يَنْبَغِي لِأَحَدٍ أَنْ يَقُولَ أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِنْ يُونُسَ بْنِ مَتَّى    " ، وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ لَا يُتْبِعُونَ مَا أَنْفَقُوا مَنًّا وَلَا أَذًى لَهُمْ   أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ   يَحْزَنُونَ يُفْهَمُ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ أَنَّ مَنْ أَتْبَعَ   إِنْفَاقَهُ الْمَنَّ وَالْأَذَى لَمْ يَحْصُلْ لَهُ هَذَا الثَّوَابَ   الْمَذْكُورَ هُنَا فِي قَوْلِهِ : مَنًّا وَلَا أَذًى لَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ   [ 2 \ 262 ] . وَقَدْ صَرَّحَ تَعَالَى بِهَذَا الْمَفْهُومِ فِي   [ ص: 158 ] قَوْلِهِ : يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تُبْطِلُوا صَدَقَاتِكُمْ بِالْمَنِّ وَالْأَذَى الْآيَةَ [ 2 \ 264 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : اللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ     [ 2 \ 257 ] ، صَرَّحَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ بِأَنَّ  اللَّهَ  وَلِيُّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ، وَصَرَّحَ فِي آيَةٍ أُخْرَى بِأَنَّهُ   وَلِيُّهُمْ ، وَأَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - وَلِيُّهُمْ ، وَأَنَّ بَعْضَهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ ،   وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الْآيَةَ [ 5 ] ، وَقَالَ : وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ     [ 9 \ 71 ] ، وَصَرَّحَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ بِخُصُوصِ هَذِهِ   الْوِلَايَةِ لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ دُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ   تَعَالَى : ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ مَوْلَى الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَأَنَّ الْكَافِرِينَ لَا مَوْلَى لَهُمْ   [ 47 \ 11 ] ، وَصَرَّحَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ بِأَنَّ نَبِيَّهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَوْلَى بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : النَّبِيُّ أَوْلَى بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ     [ 33 \ 6 ] ، وَبَيَّنَ فِي آيَةِ " الْبَقَرَةِ " هَذِهِ ، ثَمَرَةَ   وِلَايَتِهِ تَعَالَى لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ ، وَهِيَ إِخْرَاجُهُ لَهُمْ مِنَ   الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : اللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ     [ 2 \ 257 ] ، وَبَيَّنَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ أَنَّ مِنْ ثَمَرَةِ   وِلَايَتِهِ إِذْهَابَ الْخَوْفِ وَالْحُزْنِ عَنْ أَوْلِيَائِهِ ،   وَبَيَّنَ أَنَّ وِلَايَتَهُمْ لَهُ تَعَالَى بِإِيمَانِهِنَّ   وَتَقْوَاهُمْ ، وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : أَلَا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ     [ 10 \ 62 ، 63 ] ، وَصَرَّحَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ أَنَّهُ تَعَالَى   وَلِيُّ نَبِيِّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَأَنَّهُ أَيْضًا   يَتَوَلَّى الصَّالِحِينَ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : إِنَّ وَلِيِّيَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْكِتَابَ وَهُوَ يَتَوَلَّى الصَّالِحِينَ   [ 7 \ 196 ] . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : يُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ الْمُرَادُ   بِالظُّلُمَاتِ الضَّلَالَةُ ، وَبِالنُّورِ الْهُدَى ، وَهَذِهِ  الْآيَةُ  يُفْهَمُ مِنْهَا أَنَّ طُرُقَ الضَّلَالِ مُتَعَدِّدَةٌ ;  لِجَمْعِهِ  الظُّلُمَاتِ وَأَنَّ طَرِيقَ الْحَقِّ وَاحِدَةٌ ;  لِإِفْرَادِهِ النُّورَ  ، وَهَذَا الْمَعْنَى الْمُشَارُ إِلَيْهِ هُنَا  بَيَّنَهُ تَعَالَى فِي  مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ كَقَوْلِهِ : وَأَنَّ هَذَا صِرَاطِي مُسْتَقِيمًا فَاتَّبِعُوهُ وَلَا تَتَّبِعُوا السُّبُلَ فَتَفَرَّقَ بِكُمْ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ   [ 6 \ 153 ] . 

قَالَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  فِي  تَفْسِيرِ هَذِهِ  الْآيَةِ ، مَا نَصُّهُ : وَلِهَذَا وَحَّدَ تَعَالَى  لَفْظَ النُّورِ  وَجَمَعَ الظُّلُمَاتِ ; لِأَنَّ الْحَقَّ وَاحِدٌ  وَالْكُفْرَ أَجْنَاسٌ  كَثِيرَةٌ وَكُلُّهَا بَاطِلَةٌ كَمَا قَالَ : وَأَنَّ   هَذَا صِرَاطِي مُسْتَقِيمًا فَاتَّبِعُوهُ وَلَا تَتَّبِعُوا السُّبُلَ   فَتَفَرَّقَ بِكُمْ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ ذَلِكُمْ وَصَّاكُمْ بِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ   تَتَّقُونَ ، وَقَالَ تَعَالَى : وَجَعَلَ الظُّلُمَاتِ وَالنُّورَ   [ 6 ] ، وَقَالَ تَعَالَى : عَنِ الْيَمِينِ وَعَنِ الشِّمَالِ عِزِينَ   [ 70 \ 37 ] ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ الَّتِي فِي لَفْظِهَا إِشْعَارٌ بِتَفَرُّدِ   [ ص: 159 ] الْحَقِّ وَانْتِشَارِ الْبَاطِلِ وَتَعَدُّدِهِ وَتَشَعُّبِهِ مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَوْلِيَاؤُهُمُ الطَّاغُوتُ الْآيَةَ ، قَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : الطَّاغُوتُ الشَّيْطَانُ وَيَدُلُّ لِهَذَا قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : إِنَّمَا ذَلِكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ يُخَوِّفُ أَوْلِيَاءَهُ   [ 3 \ 175 ] ، أَيْ يُخَوِّفُكُمْ مِنْ أَوْلِيَائِهِ . وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : الَّذِينَ   آمَنُوا يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا   يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ الطَّاغُوتِ فَقَاتِلُوا أَوْلِيَاءَ   الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّ كَيْدَ الشَّيْطَانِ كَانَ ضَعِيفًا   [ 4 ] ، وَقَوْلُهُ : أَفَتَتَّخِذُون  َهُ وَذُرِّيَّتَهُ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِي وَهُمْ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ الْآيَةَ [ 18 \ 50 ] ، وَقَوْلُهُ : إِنَّهُمُ اتَّخَذُوا الشَّيَاطِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ الْآيَةَ [ 7 ] ، وَالتَّحْقِيقُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا عُبِدَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَهُوَ طَاغُوتٌ وَالْحَظُّ الْأَكْبَرُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ لِلشَّيْطَانِ ، كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى : أَلَمْ أَعْهَدْ إِلَيْكُمْ يَابَنِي آدَمَ أَنْ لَا تَعْبُدُوا الشَّيْطَانَ الْآيَةَ [ 36 \ 60 ] ، وَقَالَ : إِنْ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلَّا إِنَاثًا وَإِنْ يَدْعُونَ إِلَّا شَيْطَانًا مَرِيدًا   [ 4 \ 117 ] ، وَقَالَ عَنْ خَلِيلِهِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ    : يَاأَبَتِ لَا تَعْبُدِ الشَّيْطَانَ الْآيَةَ [ 19 \ 44 ] ، وَقَالَ : وَإِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ لَيُوحُونَ إِلَى أَوْلِيَائِهِمْ لِيُجَادِلُوكُم  ْ وَإِنْ أَطَعْتُمُوهُمْ إِنَّكُمْ لَمُشْرِكُونَ   [ 6 \ 121 ] . إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : كَالَّذِي يُنْفِقُ مَالَهُ رِئَاءَ النَّاسِ بَيِّنَ أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِـ الَّذِي الَّذِينَ بِقَوْلِهِ : لَا يَقْدِرُونَ عَلَى شَيْءٍ مِمَّا كَسَبُوا   [ 2 \ 264 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : لِلْفُقَرَاءِ الَّذِينَ أُحْصِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الْآيَةَ     [ 2 \ 273 ] لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا سَبَبَ فَقْرِهِمْ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ   بَيَّنَ فِي سُورَةِ " الْحَشْرِ " أَنَّ سَبَبَ فَقْرِهِمْ هُوَ إِخْرَاجُ   الْكُفَّارِ لَهُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ وَأَمْوَالِهِمْ بِقَوْلِهِ : لِلْفُقَرَاءِ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ الَّذِينَ أُخْرِجُوا مِنْ دِيارِهِمْ وَأَمْوَالِهِمْ الْآيَةَ [ 59 \ 8 ] . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : فَمَنْ جَاءَهُ مَوْعِظَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ فَانْتَهَى فَلَهُ مَا سَلَفَ 

الْآيَةَ ، مَعْنَى هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّ مَنْ جَاءَهُ   مَوْعِظَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ يَزْجُرُهُ بِهَا عَنْ أَكْلِ الرِّبَا فَانْتَهَى   أَيْ : تَرَكَ الْمُعَامَلَةَ بِالرِّبَا     ; خَوْفًا مِنَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى وَامْتِثَالًا لِأَمْرِهِ فَلَهُ مَا   سَلَفَ أَيْ : مَا مَضَى قَبْلَ نُزُولِ التَّحْرِيمِ مِنْ أَمْوَالِ   الرِّبَا ، وَيُؤْخَذُ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُؤَاخِذُ الْإِنْسَانَ بِفِعْلِ أَمْرٍ إِلَّا بَعْدَ أَنْ يُحَرِّمَهُ عَلَيْهِ ،   وَقَدْ أَوْضَحَ هَذَا الْمَعْنَى فِي آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةٍ ، فَقَدْ قَالَ   فِي الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَشْرَبُونَ الْخَمْرَ ، وَيَأْكُلُونَ مَالَ   الْمَيْسِرِ قَبْلَ نُزُولِ التَّحْرِيمِ : لَيْسَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ جُنَاحٌ فِيمَا طَعِمُوا الْآيَةَ [ 5 \ 93 ] . 

 [ ص: 160 ] وَقَالَ فِي الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَتَزَوَّجُونَ أَزْوَاجَ آبَائِهِمْ قَبْلَ التَّحْرِيمِ : وَلَا تَنْكِحُوا مَا نَكَحَ آبَاؤُكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ إِلَّا مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ   [ 4 \ 22 ] ، أَيْ : لَكِنْ مَا سَلَفَ قَبْلَ التَّحْرِيمِ فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيهِ وَنَظِيرُهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَأَنْ تَجْمَعُوا بَيْنَ الْأُخْتَيْنِ إِلَّا مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ الْآيَةَ [ 4 \ 23 ] . 

وَقَالَ فِي الصَّيْدِ قَبْلَ التَّحْرِيمِ : عَفَا اللَّهُ عَمَّا سَلَفَ الْآيَةَ [ 5 \ 95 ] . 

وَقَالَ فِي الصَّلَاةِ إِلَى بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ  قَبْلَ نَسْخِ اسْتِقْبَالِهِ : وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُضِيعَ إِيمَانَكُمْ   [ 2 \ 143 ] ، أَيْ : صَلَاتَكُمْ إِلَى بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ  قَبْلَ النَّسْخِ . 

وَمِنْ أَصْرَحِ الْأَدِلَّةِ فِي هَذَا الْمَعْنَى أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ -   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَالْمُسْلِمِين  َ لَمَّا   اسْتَغْفَرُوا لِقُرَبَائِهِمُ الْمَوْتَى مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ وَأَنْزَلَ   اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : مَا  كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا  لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُوا  أُولِي قُرْبَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ  لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ  الْجَحِيمِ   [ 9 \ 113 ] ، وَنَدِمُوا عَلَى اسْتِغْفَارِهِم  ْ لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فِي ذَلِكَ : وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُضِلَّ قَوْمًا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَاهُمْ حَتَّى يُبَيِّنَ لَهُمْ مَا يَتَّقُونَ   [ 9 \ 115 ] ، فَصَرَّحَ بِأَنَّهُ لَا يُضِلُّهُمْ بِفِعْلِ أَمْرٍ إِلَّا بَعْدَ بَيَانِ اتِّقَائِهِ .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (21)
سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ (20)

[ مبحث في الربا ] 

قوله تعالى : يمحق الله الربا ، صرح في هذه الآية الكريمة بأنه يمحق الربا أي : يذهبه بالكلية من يد صاحبه أو يحرمه بركة ماله فلا ينتفع به كما قاله ابن كثير  وغيره ، وما ذكر هنا من محق الربا ، أشار إليه في مواضع أخر كقوله : وما آتيتم من ربا ليربو في أموال الناس فلا يربو عند الله   [ 30 \ 39 ] ، وقوله : قل لا يستوي الخبيث والطيب ولو أعجبك كثرة الخبيث الآية [ 5 \ 100 ] ، وقوله : ويجعل الخبيث بعضه على بعض فيركمه جميعا فيجعله في جهنم ، كما أشار إلى ذلك ابن كثير  في تفسير هذه الآية . 

واعلم أن الله صرح بتحريم الربا بقوله : وحرم الربا   [ 2 \ 235 ] ، وصرح بأن المتعامل بالربا محارب الله بقوله : ياأيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وذروا ما بقي من الربا إن كنتم مؤمنين فإن لم تفعلوا فأذنوا بحرب من الله ورسوله وإن تبتم فلكم رءوس أموالكم لا تظلمون ولا تظلمون   [ 2 \ 278 ، 279 ] . 

وصرح بأن آكل الربا لا يقوم أي : من قبره يوم القيامة إلا كما يقوم الذي يتخبطه الشيطان من المس بقوله : الذين يأكلون الربا لا يقومون إلا كما يقوم الذي يتخبطه الشيطان من المس ذلك بأنهم قالوا إنما البيع مثل الربا   [ 2 \ 275 ]   [ ص: 161 ] والأحاديث في ذلك كثيرة جدا . 

واعلم أن الربا منه ما أجمع المسلمون على منعه ولم يخالف فيه أحد وذلك كربا   الجاهلية ، وهو أن يزيده في الأجل على أن يزيده الآخر في قدر الدين ،  وربا  النساء بين الذهب والذهب ، والفضة والفضة ، وبين الذهب والفضة ، وبين  البر  والبر ، وبين الشعير والشعير ، وبين التمر والتمر ، وبين الملح  والملح ،  وكذلك بين هذه الأربعة بعضها مع بعض . 

وكذلك حكى غير واحد الإجماع على تحريم ربا الفضل ،   بين كل واحد من الستة المذكورة فلا يجوز الفضل بين الذهب والذهب ، ولا  بين  الفضة والفضة ، ولا بين البر والبر ، ولا بين الشعير والشعير ، ولا  بين  التمر والتمر ، ولا بين الملح والملح ، ولو يدا بيد . 

والحق الذي لا شك فيه منع ربا الفضل في النوع الواحد من الأصناف الستة المذكورة ، فإن قيل : ثبت في " الصحيح " عن  ابن عباس  ، عن  أسامة بن زيد  ، أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " لا ربا إلا في النسيئة   " وثبت في " الصحيح " عن أبي المنهال  أنه قال : سألت  البراء بن عازب  ،  وزيد بن أرقم  عن   الصرف فقالا : كنا تاجرين على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فسألنا   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن الصرف ، فقال : " ما كان منه يدا  بيد  فلا بأس ، وما كان منه نسيئة فلا   " ، فالجواب من أوجه : الأول : أن مراد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بجواز الفضل ومنع النسيئة فيما رواه عنه أسامة  ، والبراء  ، وزيد  ، إنما هو في جنسين مختلفين ، بدليل الروايات الصحيحة المصرحة بأن ذلك هو محل جواز التفاضل ، وأنه في الجنس الواحد ممنوع . 

واختار هذا الوجه البيهقي  في " السنن الكبرى " ، فإنه قال بعد أن ساق الحديث الذي ذكرنا آنفا عن  البراء بن عازب  ،  وزيد بن أرقم  ، ما نصه : رواه  البخاري  في الصحيح عن أبي عاصم  ، دون ذكر عامر بن مصعب  ، وأخرجه من حديث  حجاج بن محمد  ، عن  ابن جريج  ، مع ذكر عامر بن مصعب  ، وأخرجه  مسلم بن الحجاج  ، عن  محمد بن حاتم بن ميمون  ، عن  سفيان بن عيينة  ، عن  عمرو بن دينار  ، عن أبي المنهال  ، قال : باع شريك لي ورقا بنسيئة إلى الموسم أو إلى الحج ، فذكره وبمعناه رواه  البخاري   [ ص: 162 ] عن  علي بن المديني  ، عن سفيان  ، وكذلك رواه أحمد بن روح  عن سفيان  ، وروي عن الحميدي  عن سفيان  عن  عمرو بن دينار  ، عن أبي المنهال  ، قال : باع شريك لي بالكوفة  دراهم بدراهم بينهما فضل . 

عندي أن هذا خطأ ، والصحيح ما رواه  علي بن المديني  ، ومحمد بن حاتم ،  وهو المراد بما أطلق في رواية  ابن جريج  ،   فيكون الخبر واردا في بيع الجنسين ، أحدهما بالآخر ، فقال : " ما كان منه   يدا بيد فلا بأس ، وما كان منه نسيئة فلا " ، وهو المراد بحديث أسامة  ، والله أعلم . 

والذي يدل على ذلك أيضا ما أخبرنا به  أبو الحسين بن الفضل القطان  ببغداد    : أنا  أبو سهل بن زياد القطان  ، حدثنا  أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى البرتي  ، حدثنا أبو عمر  ، حدثنا شعبة  ، أخبرني  حبيب هو ابن أبي ثابت  ، قال : سمعت أبا المنهال  قال : سألت البراء   وزيد بن أرقم  عن الصرف فكلاهما يقول : نهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن بيع الورق بالذهب دينا ، رواه  البخاري  في " الصحيح " عن أبي عمر حفص بن عمر  ، وأخرجه مسلم  من وجه آخر عن شعبة  اهـ من البيهقي  بلفظه ، وهو واضح جدا فيما ذكرنا من أن المراد بجواز الفضل المذكور كونه في جنسين لا جنس واحد . 

وفي تكملة " المجموع " بعد أن ساق الكلام الذي ذكرنا عن البيهقي  ما   نصه : ولا حجة لمتعلق فيهما ; لأنه يمكن حمل ذلك على أحد أمرين ، إما أن   يكون المراد بيع دراهم بشيء ليس ربويا ، ويكون الفساد لأجل التأجيل  بالموسم  أو الحج ، فإنه غير محرر ولا سيما على ما كانت العرب تفعل . 

والثاني : أن يحمل ذلك على اختلاف الجنس ويدل له رواية أخرى عن أبي المنهال  ، قال : سألت  البراء بن عازب   وزيد بن أرقم  عن الصرف فكلاهما يقول : نهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن بيع الذهب بالورق دينا ، رواه  البخاري  ومسلم  ، وهذا لفظ  البخاري  ومسلم  بمعناه . وفي لفظ مسلم  عن بيع الورق بالذهب دينا ، فهو يبين أن المراد صرف الجنس بجنس آخر . 

وهذه الرواية ثابتة من حديث شعبة  عن  حبيب بن أبي ثابت  عن أبي المنهال  ، والروايات الثلاث الأول رواية الحميدي  ، واللتان في " الصحيح " وكلها أسانيدها في غاية الجودة . 

 [ ص: 163 ] ولكن حصل الاختلاف في سفيان  فخالف الحميدي   علي بن المديني  ، ومحمد بن حاتم  ، ومحمد بن منصور  ، وكل من الحميدي   وعلي بن المديني  في غاية الثبت . ويترجح  ابن المديني  هنا بمتابعة محمد بن حاتم  ، ومحمد بن منصور  له ، وشهادة  ابن جريج  لروايته ، وشهادة رواية  حبيب بن أبي ثابت  لرواية شيخه ، ولأجل ذلك قال البيهقي  رحمه الله : إن رواية من قال إنه باع دراهم بدراهم خطأ عنده . اهـ منه بلفظه . 

وقال ابن حجر  في " فتح الباري " ما نصه : وقال  الطبري  معنى حديث أسامة    : " لا ربا إلا في النسيئة   " إذا اختلفت أنواع البيع . اهـ محل الغرض منه بلفظه ، وهو موافق لما ذكر . وقال في " فتح الباري " أيضا ما نصه : 
تنبيه 

وقع في نسخة الصغاني  هنا قال أبو عبد الله    : يعني  البخاري  سمعت  سليمان بن حرب  يقول : لا ربا إلا في النسيئة ،   هذا عندنا في الذهب بالورق ، والحنطة بالشعير ، متفاضلا ولا بأس به يدا   بيد ، ولا خير فيه نسيئة   . قلت : وهذا موافق . ا هـ منه بلفظه . 

وعلى هامش النسخة أن بعد قوله : وهذا موافق بياضا بالأصل ، وبهذا الجواب الذي ذكرنا تعلم أن حديث البراء  وزيد  لا   يحتاج بعد هذا الجواب إلى شيء ; لأنه قد ثبت في " الصحيح " عنهما  تصريحهما  باختلاف الجنس فارتفع الإشكال ، والروايات يفسر بعضها بعضا ، فإن  قيل :  هذا لا يكفي في الحكم على الرواية الثابتة في الصحيح بجواز التفاضل  بين  الدراهم والدراهم أنها خطأ ; إذ لقائل أن يقول لا منافاة بين  الروايات  المذكورة ، فإن منها ما أطلق فيه الصرف ومنها ما بين أنها دراهم  بدراهم ،  فيحمل المطلق على المقيد ، جمعا بين الروايتين ، فإن إحداهما  بينت ما  أبهمته الأخرى ، ويكون حديث  حبيب بن أبي ثابت  حديثا آخر واردا في الجنسين ، وتحريم النساء فيهما ، ولا تنافي في ذلك ولا تعارض . 

فالجواب على تسليم هذا بأمرين : أحدهما : أن إباحة ربا الفضل منسوخة . 

والثاني : أن أحاديث تحريم ربا الفضل أرجح ، وأولى بالاعتبار على تقدير عدم النسخ من أحاديث إباحته . 

 [ ص: 164 ] ومما يدل على النسخ ما ثبت في " الصحيح " عن أبي المنهال  قال   : باع شريك لي ورقا بنسيئة إلى الموسم أو إلى الحج ، فجاء إلي فأخبرني   فقلت : هذا أمر لا يصح ، قال : قد بعته في السوق فلم ينكر ذلك علي أحد ،   فأتيت  البراء بن عازب  فسألته فقال : قدم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المدينة  ونحن نبيع هذا البيع ، فقال : " ما كان يدا بيد فلا بأس به ، وما كان نسيئة فهو ربا " ، وأتيت  زيد بن أرقم  فإنه أعظم تجارة مني ، فأتيته فسألته فقال مثل ذلك   . هذا لفظ مسلم  في " صحيحه " وفيه التصريح بأن إباحة ربا الفضل المذكورة في حديث  البراء بن عازب   وزيد بن أرقم  كانت مقارنة لقدومه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المدينة  مهاجرا . 

وفي بعض الروايات الصحيحة في تحريم ربا الفضل أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صرح بتحريمه في يوم خيبر  ، وفي بعض الروايات الصحيحة تحريم ربا الفضل بعد فتح خيبر  أيضا ، فقد ثبت في " الصحيح " من حديث  فضالة بن عبيد الأنصاري    - رضي الله عنه - قال : أتي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو بخيبر  بقلادة   فيها خرز وذهب ، وهي من المغانم تباع ، فأمر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه   وسلم - بالذهب الذي في القلادة فنزع وحده ، ثم قال لهم رسول الله صلى الله   عليه وسلم : " الذهب بالذهب وزنا بوزن   " هذا لفظ مسلم  في " صحيحه " ، وفي لفظ له في " صحيحه " أيضا عن  فضالة بن عبيد  قال : اشتريت يوم خيبر  قلادة   باثني عشر دينارا فيها ذهب وخرز ففصلتها ، فوجدت فيها أكثر من اثني عشر   دينارا ، فذكرت ذلك للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : " لا تباع حتى   تفصل   " ، وفي لفظ له في " صحيحه " أيضا عن فضالة    - رضي الله عنه - قال : كنا مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوم خيبر  نبايع اليهود  الوقية الذهب بالدينارين والثلاثة ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تبيعوا الذهب بالذهب ، إلا وزنا بوزن   " . وقد ثبت في " الصحيحين " من حديث  أبي هريرة  ، وأبي سعيد  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعث أخا بني عدي الأنصاري  فاستعمله على خيبر  ، فقدم بتمر جنيب ، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أكل تمر خيبر  هكذا   ؟ " قال : لا والله يا رسول الله ، صلى الله عليه وسلم ، إنا لنشتري  الصاع  بالصاعين من الجمع ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا  تفعلوا ،  ولكن مثلا بمثل ، أو بيعوا هذا واشتروا بثمنه من هذا ، وكذلك  الميزان   " هذا لفظ مسلم  في صحيحه ، وفي لفظ لهما عن  أبي هريرة  وأبي سعيد  أيضا أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - استعمل رجلا على خيبر  فجاء بتمر جنيب ، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أكل تمر خيبر  هكذا   ؟ " قال : لا والله يا رسول الله ، إنا لنأخذ الصاع من هذا بالصاعين ،   والصاعين بالثلاثة ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فلا تفعل بع   الجمع بالدراهم ، ثم ابتع بالدراهم جنيبا   " والأحاديث بمثله كثيرة ، وهي نص صريح في   [ ص: 165 ] تصريحه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بتحريم ربا الفضل بعد فتح خيبر  ،   فقد اتضح لك من هذه الروايات الثابتة في " الصحيح " : أن إباحة ربا الفضل   كانت زمن قدومه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المدينة مهاجرا ، وأن الروايات   المصرحة بالمنع صرحت به في يوم خيبر  وبعده ، فتصريح النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بتحريم ربا الفضل بعد قدومه المدينة  بنحو ست سنين وأكثر منها ، يدل دلالة لا لبس فيها على النسخ ، وعلى كل حال فالعبرة بالمتأخر ، وقد كانوا يأخذون بالأحدث فالأحدث . 

وأيضا فالبراء  ، وزيد      - رضي الله عنهما - كانا غير بالغين في وقت تحملهما الحديث المذكور عن   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بخلاف الجماعة من الصحابة الذين رووا عنه   تحريم ربا الفضل ; فإنهم بالغون وقت التحمل ، ورواية البالغ وقت التحمل   أرجح من رواية من تحمل وهو صبي ; للخلاف فيها دون رواية المتحمل بالغا ،   وسن البراء  وزيد  وقت قدومه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المدينة  ، نحو عشر سنين ; لما ذكره  ابن عبد البر  عن  منصور بن سلمة الخزاعي    : أنه روى بإسناده إلى زيد بن حارثة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - استصغره يوم أحد ،  والبراء بن عازب  ،  وزيد بن أرقم  ،  وأبا سعيد الخدري  ، وسعد بن حبتة  ،  وعبد الله بن عمر  ، وعن  الواقدي  أن أول غزوة شهداها يوم الخندق    . 

وممن قال : بأن حديث البراء  وزيد  منسوخ ، راويه الحميدي      . وناهيك به علما واطلاعا . وقول راوي الحديث : إنه منسوخ ، في كونه  يكفي  في النسخ خلاف معروف عند أهل الأصول ، وأكثر المالكية والشافعية لا  يكفي  عندهم . فإن قيل : ما قدمتم من كون تحريم ربا الفضل واقعا بعد إباحته  ، يدل  على النسخ في حديث البراء  وزيد  ، لعلم التاريخ فيهما ، وأن حديث التحريم هو المتأخر ، ولكن أين لكم معرفة ذلك في حديث أسامة  ؟ ومولد أسامة  مقارب لمولد البراء  وزيد    ; لأن سن أسامة  وقت وفاته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عشرون سنة ، وقيل : ثمان عشرة ، وسن البراء  وزيد  وقت وفاته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نحو العشرين ، كما قدمنا ما يدل عليه . 

فالجواب : أنه يكفي في النسخ معرفة أن إباحة ربا الفضل وقعت قبل تحريمه ، والمتأخر يقضي على المتقدم . 

الجواب الثاني : عن حديث أسامة  أنه  رواية  صحابي واحد ، وروايات منع ربا الفضل عن جماعة من أصحاب رسول الله -  صلى  الله عليه وسلم - رووها صريحة عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ناطقة بمنع ربا   الفضل ، منهم : أبو سعيد  ، وأبو بكر  ، وعمر  ، وعثمان  ،  وأبو هريرة  ، وهشام بن عامر  ،  وفضالة بن عبيد  ، وأبو بكرة  ،  وابن عمر  ، وأبو الدرداء  ، وبلال ،   وعبادة بن الصامت  ،   [ ص: 166 ] ومعمر بن عبد الله  وغيرهم وروايات جل من ذكرنا ثابتة في " الصحيح " كرواية :  أبي هريرة  ، وأبي سعيد  ،  وفضالة بن عبيد  ،  وعمر بن الخطاب  ، وأبي بكرة  ،  وعبادة بن الصامت  ، ومعمر بن عبد الله  ، وغيرهم . وإذا عرفت ذلك فرواية الجماعة من العدول أقوى وأثبت وأبعد من الخطأ من رواية الواحد . 

وقد تقرر في الأصول أن كثرة الرواة من المرجحات ، وكذلك كثرة الأدلة كما   عقده في " مراقي السعود " ، في مبحث الترجيح ، باعتبار حال المروي بقوله : [   الرجز ] 
**وكثرة الدليل والرواية مرجح لدى ذوي الدراية* *

والقول بعدم الترجيح بالكثرة ضعيف ، وقد ذكر سليم الداري  أن  الشافعي  أومأ إليه ، وقد ذهب إليه بعض الشافعية والحنفية . 

الجواب الثالث : عن حديث أسامة  أنه  دل على  إباحة ربا الفضل ، وأحاديث الجماعة المذكورة دلت على منعه في الجنس  الواحد  من المذكورات ، وقد تقرر في الأصول أن النص الدال على المنع مقدم  على  الدال على الإباحة ; لأن ترك مباح أهون من ارتكاب حرام ، وقد قدمناه عن   صاحب " المراقي " ، وهو الحق خلافا  للغزالي  ،  وعيسى بن أبان  وأبي هاشم  ، وجماعة من المتكلمين حيث قالوا : هما سواء . 

الجواب الرابع : عن حديث أسامة  أنه  عام  بظاهره في الجنس والجنسين ، وأحاديث الجماعة أخص منه ; لأنها مصرحة  بالمنع  مع اتحاد الجنس ، وبالجواز مع اختلاف الجنس ، والأخص مقدم على الأعم  ;  لأنه بيان له ولا يتعارض عام وخاص ، كما تقرر في الأصول . ومن مرجحات   أحاديث منع ربا الفضل على حديث أسامة  الحفظ ; فإن في رواته  أبا هريرة  ، وأبا سعيد  ، وغيرهما ، ممن هو مشهور بالحفظ ، ومنها غير ذلك . 

وقال ابن حجر  في " فتح الباري " ما نصه : واتفق العلماء على صحة حديث أسامة  ، واختلفوا في الجمع بينه وبين حديث أبي سعيد  ،   فقيل : منسوخ لكن النسخ لا يثبت بالاحتمال ، وقيل : المعنى في قوله : "  لا  ربا " ، الربا الأغلظ الشديد التحريم ، المتوعد عليه بالعقاب الشديد ،  كما  تقول العرب : لا عالم في البلد إلا زيدا ، مع أن فيها علماء غيره  وإنما  القصد نفي الأكمل لا نفي الأصل ، وأيضا فنفي تحريم ربا الفضل من  حديث أسامة  إنما هو بالمفهوم . فيقدم عليه حديث أبي سعيد    ; لأن دلالته بالمنطوق . 

 [ ص: 167 ] ويحمل حديث أسامة  على الربا الأكبر كما تقدم ، والله أعلم . اهـ منه . 

وقوله : النسخ لا يثبت بالاحتمال مردود بما قدمنا من الروايات المصرحة بأن   التحريم بعد الإباحة ومعرفة المتأخر كافية في الدلالة على النسخ ، وقد روي   عن  ابن عباس   وابن عمر  أنهما رجعا عن القول بإباحة ربا الفضل ، قال البيهقي  في " السنن الكبرى " ما نصه : " باب ما يستدل به على رجوع من قال من الصدر الأول لا ربا إلا في النسيئة عن قوله ونزوعه عنه " أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ    : أنا  أبو الفضل بن إبراهيم  ، حدثنا أحمد بن سلمة  ، حدثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم  ، أنا عبد الأعلى  ، حدثنا  داود بن أبي هند  ، عن  أبي نضرة  ، قال : سألت  ابن عمر   وابن عباس  عن الصرف فلم يريا به بأسا ، وإني لقاعد عند  أبي سعيد الخدري  فسألته   عن الصرف ، فقال : ما زاد فهو ربا ، فأنكرت ذلك ، لقولهما ، فقال : لا   أحدثكم إلا ما سمعت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : جاءه صاحب نخلة بصاع   من تمر طيب ، وكان تمر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هو الدون ، فقال له   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أنى لك هذا ؟ " قال : انطلقت بصاعين واشتريت   به هذا الصاع ; فإن سعر هذا بالسوق كذا ، وسعر هذا بالسوق كذا فقال له  رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أربيت ؟ إذا أردت ذلك فبع تمرك بسلعة ،  ثم  اشتر بسلعتك أي تمر شئت " ، فقال أبو سعيد    : فالتمر بالتمر أحق أن يكون ربا ، أم الفضة بالفضة ؟ قال : فأتيت  ابن عمر  بعد فنهاني ، ولم آت  ابن عباس  قال : فحدثني أبو الصهباء  أنه سأل  ابن عباس  فكرهه ، رواه مسلم  في " الصحيح " عن إسحاق بن إبراهيم  ، وقال : وكان تمر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هذا اللون . 

أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله الحافظ  ، حدثنا  الحسين بن محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن الحسين أبو علي الماسرجسي  ، حدثنا جدي أبو العباس أحمد بن محمد  ، وهو ابن بنت الحسن بن عيسى  ، حدثنا جدي الحسن بن عيسى  ، أنا  ابن المبارك ،  أنا يعقوب بن أبي القعقاع  ، عن معروف بن سعد  ، أنه سمع أبا الجوزاء  يقول : كنت أخدم  ابن عباس  تسع سنين إذ جاء رجل فسأله عن درهم بدرهمين ، فصاح  ابن عباس  وقال : إن هذا يأمرني أن أطعمه الربا ، فقال ناس حوله : إن كنا لنعمل هذا بفتياك ، فقال  ابن عباس    : قد كنت أفتي بذلك حتى حدثني أبو سعيد  ،  وابن عمر    : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهى عنه فأنا أنهاكم عنه ، وفي نسختنا من " سنن البيهقي    " في هذا الإسناد  ابن المبارك  ، والظاهر : أن الأصل أبو المبارك  كما يأتي . 

أخبرنا  أبو الحسين بن الفضل القطان  ببغداد  ، أنا  عبد الله بن جعفر بن درستويه  ،   [ ص: 168 ] حدثنا  يعقوب بن سفيان  ، حدثنا  عبيد الله بن موسى  عن إسرائيل  ، عن أبي إسحاق  ، عن  سعد بن إياس  ، عن  عبد الله بن مسعود    : أن رجلا من بني شمخ بن فزارة  ، سأله عن رجل تزوج امرأة فرأى أمها فأعجبته ، فطلق امرأته ; ليتزوج أمها ، قال : لا بأس فتزوجها الرجل ، وكان عبد الله  على بيت المال ، وكان يبيع نفاية بيت المال يعطي الكثير ، ويأخذ القليل ، حتى قدم المدينة  ، فسأل أصحاب محمد      - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقالوا : لا يحل لهذا الرجل هذه المرأة ، ولا  تصح  الفضة إلا وزنا بوزن ; فلما قدم عبد الله انطلق إلى الرجل فلم يجده ،  ووجد  قومه فقال : إن الذي أفتيت به صاحبكم لا يحل ، فقالوا : إنها قد نثرت  له  بطنها قال : وإن كان ، وأتى الصيارفة فقال : يا معشر الصيارفة ، إن  الذي  كنت أبايعكم لا يحل ، لا تحل الفضة بالفضة ، إلا وزنا بوزن   . اهـ  من البيهقي  بلفظه ، وفيه التصريح برجوع  ابن عمر  ،  وابن عباس  ،  وابن مسعود  عن القول بإباحة ربا الفضل . 
وقال ابن حجر  في الكلام على حديث أسامة  المذكور ما نصه : وخالف فيه يعني : منع ربا الفضل  ابن عمر  ثم رجع ،  وابن عباس  ، واختلف في رجوعه ، وقد روى الحاكم  من طريق حيان العدوي  وهو بالمهملة والتحتانية ، سألت أبا مجلز  عن الصرف فقال : كان  ابن عباس  لا يرى به بأسا زمانا من عمره ، ما كان منه عينا بعين ، يدا بيد ، وكان يقول : إنما الربا في النسيئة ، فلقيه أبو سعيد  فذكر   القصة والحديث ، وفيه التمر بالتمر ، والحنطة بالحنطة ، والشعير بالشعير ،   والذهب بالذهب ، والفضة بالفضة ، يدا بيد ، مثلا بمثل ، فما زاد فهو ربا ،   فقال  ابن عباس    : أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه ، فكان ينهى عنه أشد النهي   . ا هـ من " فتح الباري " بلفظه . وفي " تكملة المجموع " لتقي الدين السبكي  بعد أن ساق حديث حيان هذا ما نصه : رواه الحاكم  في " المستدرك " ، وقال : هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه بهذه السياقة ، وفي حكمه عليه بالصحة نظر ; فإن حيان بن عبيد الله  المذكور ، قال  ابن عدي    : عامة ما يرويه إفرادات يتفرد بها ، وذكر  ابن عدي  في ترجمته حديثه في الصرف هذا بسياقه ، ثم قال : وهذا الحديث من حديث أبي مجلز  عن  ابن عباس  ، تفرد به حيان ، قال البيهقي      : وحيان تكلموا فيه ، واعلم أن هذا الحديث ينبغي الاعتناء بأمره ،  وتبيين  صحته من سقمه ; لأمر غير ما نحن فيه ، وهو قوله : وكذلك ما يكال  ويوزن ،  وقد تكلم فيه بنوعين من الكلام أحدهما تضعيف الحديث جملة ، وإليه  أشار البيهقي  ،   [ ص: 169 ] وممن ذهب إلى ذلك  ابن حزم  ، أعله بشيء أنبه عليه ، لئلا يغتر به : وهو أنه أعله بثلاثة أشياء : أحدها : أنه منقطع ; لأن أبا مجلز  لم يسمع من أبي سعيد  ، ولا من  ابن عباس    . 

والثاني : لذكره أن  ابن عباس  رجع ، واعتقاد  ابن حزم    : أن ذلك باطل ; لمخالفة  سعيد بن جبير    . 

والثالث : أن حيان بن عبيد الله  مجهول . 

فأما قوله : إنه منقطع فغير مقبول ; لأن أبا مجلز  أدرك  ابن عباس  ، وسمع منه ، وأدرك أبا سعيد  ومتى ثبت ذلك لا تسمع دعوى عدم السماع إلا بثبت ، وأما مخالفة  سعيد بن جبير  فسنتكلم عليها في هذا الفصل إن شاء الله تعالى ، وأما قوله إن حيان بن عبيد الله  مجهول ، فإن أراد مجهول العين فليس بصحيح بل هو رجل مشهور ، روى عنه حديث الصرف هذا محمد بن عبادة  ، ومن جهته أخرجه الحاكم  ، وذكره  ابن حزم  ، وإبراهيم بن الحجاج الشامي  ، ومن جهته رواه  ابن عدي  ،  ويونس بن محمد  ، ومن جهته رواه البيهقي  ، وهو حيان بن عبيد الله بن حيان بن بشر بن عدي  ، بصري سمع أبا مجلز لاحق بن حميد  والضحاك  ، وعن أبيه ، وروى عن عطاء  ، وابن بريدة  ، روى عنه  موسى بن إسماعيل  ،  ومسلم بن إبراهيم  ، وأبو داود  ،  وعبيد الله بن موسى  ، عقد له  البخاري  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ترجمة ، فذكر كل منهما بعض ما ذكرته ، وله ترجمة في كتاب  ابن عدي  أيضا ، كما أشرت إليه ، فزال عنه جهالة العين ، وإن أراد جهالة الحال فهو قد رواه من طريق  إسحاق بن راهويه .  

فقال في إسناده : أخبرنا روح  ، قال : حدثنا حيان بن عبيد الله  ، وكان رجل صدق ، فإن كانت هذه الشهادة له بالصدق من  روح بن عبادة  ، فروح  محدث ، نشأ في الحديث عارف به ، مصنف متفق على الاحتجاج به ، بصري بلدي المشهود له فتقبل شهادته له ، وإن كان هذا القول من  إسحاق بن راهويه  فناهيك به ، ومن يثني عليه إسحاق    . وقد ذكر  ابن أبي حاتم  حيان بن عبيد الله  هذا . 

وذكر جماعة من المشاهير ممن رووا عنه وممن روى عنهم ، وقال : إنه سأل أباه عنه فقال : صدوق ، ثم قال : وعن سليمان بن علي الربعي  ، عن  أبي الجوزاء أوس بن عبد الله الربعي  ، قال سمعته يأمر بالصرف ، يعني  ابن عباس  ، وتحدث ذلك عنه ، ثم   [ ص: 170 ] بلغني أنه رجع عن ذلك فلقيته بمكة  ، فقلت : إنه بلغني أنك رجعت ، قال : نعم ، إنما كان ذلك رأيا مني ، وهذا أبو سعيد  حدث عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه نهى عن الصرف ، رويناه في سنن  ابن ماجه  ، ومسند  الإمام أحمد  ، بإسناد رجاله على شرط الصحيحين ، إلى  سليمان بن علي  ، وسليمان بن علي  روى له مسلم    . 

وقال  ابن حزم    : إنه مجهول لا يدرى من هو ؟ وهو غير مقبول منه ; لما تبين . ثم قال : وعن أبي الجوزاء  قال : كنت أخدم  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - تسع سنين ، ثم ساق حديث أبي الجوزاء  عن  ابن عباس  ، الذي قدمنا عن البيهقي  ، ثم قال : رواه البيهقي  في " السنن الكبرى " بإسناد فيه أبو المبارك  ، وهو مجهول . 

ثم قال : وروينا عن  عبد الرحمن بن أبي نعم  ، بضم النون وإسكان العين : أن  أبا سعيد الخدري  لقي  ابن عباس  ، فشهد على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : " الذهب بالذهب ، والفضة بالفضة ، مثلا بمثل ، فمن زاد فقد أربى   " فقال  ابن عباس    : أتوب إلى الله مما كنت أفتي به ، ثم رجع   . رواه  الطبراني  بإسناد صحيح ،  وعبد الرحمن بن أبي نعم  تابعي ، ثقة متفق عليه ، معروف بالرواية عن أبي سعيد  ،  وابن عمر  ، وغيرهما من الصحابة ، وعن أبي الجوزاء  قال : سألت  ابن عباس  عن الصرف عن الدرهم بالدرهمين ، يدا بيد ، فقال : لا أرى فيما كان يدا بيد بأسا ، ثم قدمت مكة  من العام المقبل وقد نهى عنه ، رواه  الطبراني  بإسناد حسن . وعن أبي الشعثاء  قال : سمعت  ابن عباس  يقول : اللهم إني أتوب إليك من الصرف ; إنما هذا من رأيي ، وهذا  أبو سعيد الخدري  يرويه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، رواه  الطبراني  ورجاله ثقات ، مشهورون مصرحون بالتحديث فيه من أولهم إلى آخرهم . 

عن  عطية العوفي  بإسكان الواو وبالفاء قال : قال أبو سعيد   لابن عباس    : تب إلى الله تعالى ، فقال : أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه ، قال : ألم تعلم أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهى عن الذهب بالذهب ، والفضة بالفضة ، وقال : " إني أخاف عليكم الربا   " ، قال  فضيل بن مرزوق    : قلت لعطية : ما الربا ؟ قال : الزيادة والفضل بينهما ، رواه  الطبراني  بسند صحيح ، إلى عطية .  وعطية  من رجال السنن . قال  يحيى بن معين    : صالح وضعفه غيره ، فالإسناد بسببه ليس بالقوي . 

وعن  بكر بن عبد الله المزني    : أن  ابن عباس  جاء من المدينة  إلى مكة  وجئت معه ، فحمد الله تعالى وأثنى عليه ، ثم قال : أيها الناس ، إنه لا بأس بالصرف ، ما كان منه يدا   [ ص: 171 ] بيد إنما الربا في النسيئة ، فطارت كلمته في أهل المشرق والمغرب ، حتى إذا انقضى الموسم دخل عليه  أبو سعيد الخدري  ، وقال له : يا  ابن عباس  أكلت الربا وأطعمته ؟ قال : أوفعلت ؟ ! قال : نعم ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الذهب   بالذهب ، وزنا بوزن ، مثلا بمثل : تبره وعينه . فمن زاد أو استزاد فقد   أربى ، والشعير بالشعير ، والتمر بالتمر ، والملح بالملح ، مثلا بمثل ، فمن   زاد أو استزاد فقد أربى   " ، حتى إذا كان العام المقبل جاء  ابن عباس  وجئت معه ، فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ، ثم قال : أيها الناس ، إني   تكلمت عام أول بكلمة من رأيي ، وإني أستغفر الله تعالى منه ، وأتوب إليه ،   إن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " الذهب بالذهب ، وزنا بوزن ،   مثلا بمثل ، تبره وعينه ، فمن زاد واستزاد فقد أربى   " ، وأعاد عليهم هذه الأنواع الستة ، رواه  الطبراني  بسند فيه مجهول ، وإنما ذكرناه متابعة لما تقدم . وهكذا وقع في روايتنا : فمن زاد واستزاد بالواو لا بأو والله أعلم . 

وروى  أبو جابر أحمد بن محمد بن سلامة الطحاوي  في كتاب " المعاني والآثار " بإسناد حسن إلى أبي سعيد  قال : قلت  لابن عباس    : أرأيت الذي يقول الدينار بالدينار ؟ وذكر الحديث ، ثم قال : قال أبو سعيد  ونزع عنها  ابن عباس  وروى  الطحاوي  أيضا عن نصر بن مرزوق  بإسناد لا بأس به عن أبي الصهباء    : أن  ابن عباس  نزل عن الصرف وهذا أصرح من رواية مسلم  ، وروى  الطحاوي  عن أبي أمية  بإسناد حسن ، إلى عبد الله بن حسين    : أن رجلا من أهل العراق قال  لعبد الله بن عمر    : إن  ابن عباس  قال وهو علينا أمير : من أعطى بالدرهم مائة درهم فليأخذها وذكر حديثا إلى أن قال : فقيل  لابن عباس    : ما قال  ابن عمر  ؟ قال : فاستغفر ربه ، وقال : إنما هو رأي مني   . 

وعن  أبي هاشم الواسطي واسمه يحيى بن دينار  عن زياد  قال : كنت مع  ابن عباس  بالطائف  فرجع عن الصرف قبل أن يموت بسبعين يوما ، ذكره  ابن عبد البر  في " الاستذكار " ، وذكر أيضا عن أبي حرة  قال : سأل رجل  ابن سيرين  عن   شيء فقال : لا علم لي به . فقال الرجل : أن يكون فيه برأيك . فقال : إني   أكره أن أقول فيه برأيي ثم يبدو لي غيره فأطلبك فلا أجدك ، إن  ابن عباس  قد رأى في الصرف رأيا ، ثم رجع ، وذكر أيضا عن  ابن سيرين  عن الهذيل بالذال المعجمة ، ابن أخت محمد بن سيرين  قال : سألت  ابن عباس  عن   الصرف فرجع عنه فقلت : إن الناس يقولون فقال : الناس يقولون ما شاءوا   .   اهـ من " تكملة المجموع " ، ثم قال بعد هذا : فهذه عدة روايات صحيحة  وحسنة  من جهة خلق من أصحاب  ابن عباس  تدل على رجوعه ، وقد روي في   [ ص: 172 ] رجوعه أيضا غير ذلك ، وفيما ذكرته غنية إن شاء الله تعالى . 

وفي " تكملة المجموع " أيضا قبل هذا ما نصه : وروى عن أبي الزبير المكي ، واسمه محمد بن تدرس  بفتح التاء ودال ساكنة وراء مضمومة وسين مهملة ، قال : سمعت  أبا أسيد الساعدي  ،  وابن عباس  يفتي الدينار بالدينارين فقال له  أبو أسيد الساعدي  وأغلظ له قال : فقال  ابن عباس    : ما كنت أظن أن أحدا يعرف قرابتي من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول مثل هذا يا أبا أسيد  ؟ فقال أبو أسيد      : أشهد لسمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " الدينار   بالدينار ، وصاع حنطة بصاع حنطة ، وصاع شعير بصاع شعير ، وصاع ملح بصاع ملح   لا فضل بينهما في شيء من ذلك " . 

فقال  ابن عباس    : إنما هذا شيء كنت أقوله برأيي ولم أسمع فيه بشيء ، رواه الحاكم  في " المستدرك " ، وقال : إنه صحيح على شرط مسلم    - رحمه الله - وفي سنده عتيق بن يعقوب الزبيري  ، قال الحاكم    : إنه شيخ قرشي من أهل المدينة  وأبو أسيد  بضم الهمزة . 

وروينا في " معجم  الطبراني    " من حديث  أبي صالح ذكوان  أنه سأل  ابن عباس  عن بيع الذهب والفضة فقال : هو حلال بزيادة أو نقصان إذا كان يدا بيد ، قال أبو صالح    : فسألت أبا سعيد  بما قال  ابن عباس  ، وأخبرت  ابن عباس  بما قال أبو سعيد  ، والتقيا وأنا معهما فابتدأه  أبو سعيد الخدري  فقال : يا  ابن عباس  ما هذه الفتيا التي تفتي بها الناس في بيع الذهب والفضة تأمرهم أن يشتروه بنقصان أو بزيادة يدا بيد ؟ فقال  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : ما أنا بأقدمكم صحبة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهذا  زيد بن أرقم   والبراء بن عازب  يقولان : سمعنا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم   - رواه  الطبراني  بإسناد حسن وقد قدمنا رجوع  ابن عمر   وابن مسعود  عن ذلك ، وقد قدمنا الجواب عما روي عن  البراء بن عازب  ،  وزيد بن أرقم  ،  وأسامة بن زيد  رضي الله عنهم - وثبت عن  سعيد بن جبير  أن  ابن عباس  لم يرجع وهي شهادة على نفي مطلق ، والمثبت مقدم على النافي ; لأنه اطلع على ما لم يطلع عليه النافي ، وقال  ابن عبد البر    : رجع  ابن عباس  أو لم يرجع ، في السنة كفاية عن قول كل واحد ، ومن خالفها رد إليها ، قال  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه : ردوا الجهالات إلى السنة   . اهـ . 

وقال العلامة الشوكاني    - رحمه الله - في " نيل الأوطار " ما نصه : وأما ما أخرجه مسلم  ، عن  ابن عباس  أنه لا ربا فيما كان يدا بيد كما تقدم ، فليس ذلك مرويا عن   [ ص: 173 ] رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حتى تكون دلالته على نفي ربا الفضل منطوقة ، ولو كان مرفوعا ، لما رجع  ابن عباس  واستغفر ، لما حدثه أبو سعيد  بذلك كما تقدم ، وقد روى الحازمي  رجوع  ابن عباس  واستغفاره عند أن سمع  عمر بن الخطاب  ، وابنه عبد الله  يحدثان   عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بما يدل على تحريم ربا الفضل ، وقال  :  حفظتما من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما لم أحفظ ، وروى عنه الحازمي  أيضا أنه قال : كان ذلك برأيي . 

وهذا أبو  سعيد الخدري  يحدثني عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فتركت رأيي إلى حديث رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وعلى تسليم أن ذلك الذي قاله  ابن عباس  مرفوع   فهو عام مخصص بأحاديث الباب ; لأنها أخص منه مطلقا . اهـ منه بلفظه ، وقد   ذكر غير واحد أن الإجماع انعقد بعد هذا الخلاف على منع ربا الفضل . 

قال : في " تكملة المجموع " ما نصه : الفصل الثالث في بيان انقراض الخلاف في ذلك ودعوى الإجماع فيه ، قال ابن المنذر    : أجمع علماء الأمصار  مالك بن أنس  ومن تبعه من أهل المدينة  ،  وسفيان الثوري  ومن وافقه من أهل العراق  ،  والأوزاعي  ومن قال بقوله من أهل الشام  ،  والليث بن سعد  ومن وافقه من أهل مصر  ،  والشافعي  وأصحابه ، وأحمد  وإسحاق   وأبو ثور  والنعمان  ويعقوب   ومحمد بن علي  ، أنه لا يجوز بيع ذهب بذهب ،   ولا فضة بفضة ، ولا بر ببر ، ولا شعير بشعير ، ولا تمر بتمر ، ولا ملح   بملح ، متفاضلا يدا بيد ، ولا نسيئة ، وأن من فعل ذلك فقد أربى والبيع   مفسوخ . اهـ محل الغرض منه بلفظه . 

ونقل النووي في " شرح مسلم    " إجماع المسلمين على ترك العمل بظاهر حديث أسامة  قال : وهذا يدل على نسخه ، وقد استدل  ابن عبد البر  على صحة تأويله لحديث أسامة  بإجماع الناس ، ما عدا  ابن عباس  عليه . اهـ ، وعلى فرض أن  ابن عباس  لم   يرجع عن ذلك فهل ينعقد الإجماع مع مخالفته ؟ فيه خلاف معروف في الأصول ،   هل يلغي الواحد والاثنان أو لا بد من اتفاق كل وهو المشهور ، وهل إذا مات   وهو مخالف ثم انعقد الإجماع بعده يكون إجماعا ؟ وهو الظاهر ، أو لا يكون   إجماعا ; لأن المخالف الميت لا يسقط قوله بموته ، خلاف معروف في الأصول   أيضا . 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (22)
سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ (21)

وإذا عرفت أن من قال بإباحة ربا الفضل رجع   عنها ، وعلمت أن الأحاديث الصحيحة المتفق عليها مصرحة بكثرة بمنعه ، علمت   أن الحق الذي لا شك فيه تحريم ربا الفضل بين كل جنس واحد من الستة مع  نفسه ،  وجواز الفضل بين الجنسين المختلفين   [ ص:  174 ] يدا  بيد ، ومنع النساء بين الذهب والفضة مطلقا ، وبين التمر والبر ،  والشعير  والملح مطلقا ، ولا يمنع طعام بنقد نسيئة كالعكس ، وحكى بعض  العلماء على  ذلك الإجماع ، ويبقى غير هذه الأصناف الستة المنصوص عليها في  الحديث ،  فجماهير العلماء على أن الربا لا يختص بالستة المذكورة . 

والتحقيق أن علة الربا في النقدين كونهما جوهرين نفيسين . هما ثمن الأشياء غالبا في جميع أقطار الدنيا ، وهو قول مالك   والشافعي  ، والعلة فيهما قاصرة عليهما عندهما ، وأشهر الروايات عن أحمد  أن العلة فيهما كون كل منهما موزون جنس ، وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة    . وأما البر والشعير والتمر والملح فعلة الربا فيها عند مالك  الاقتيات والادخار ، وقيل وغلبة العيش فلا يمنع ربا الفضل عند مالك  وعامة   أصحابه إلا في الذهب بالذهب والفضة بالفضة ، والطعام المقتات المدخر   بالطعام المقتات المدخر ، وقيل يشترط مع الاقتيات والادخار غلبة العيش ،   وإنما جعل مالك  العلة ما ذكر ; لأنه أخص أوصاف الأربعة المذكورة ، ونظم بعض المالكية ما فيه ربا النساء وربا الفضل عند مالك  في بيتين وهما : [ الطويل ] 
**رباء نسا في النقد حرم ومثله 
طعام وإن جنساهما قد تعددا 
  وخص ربا فضل بنقد ومثله 
طعام الربا إن جنس كل توحدا 

**وقد كنت حررت مذهب مالك  في ذلك في الكلام على الربا في الأطعمة في نظم لي طويل في فروع مالك  بقولي : [ الرجز ] 
**وكل ما يذاق من طعام     ربا النسا فيه من الحرام 
مقتاتا أو مدخرا أو لا اختلف     ذاك الطعام جنسه أو ائتلف 
وإن يكن يطعم للدواء     مجردا فالمنع ذو انتفاء 
ولربا الفضل شروط يحرم     بها وبانعدامها ينعدم 
هي اتحاد الجنس فيما ذكرا     مع اقتياته وأن يدخرا 
وما لحد الادخار مدة     والتادلي بستة قد حده 
والخلف في اشتراط كونه اتخذ     للعيش عرفا ، وبالإسقاط أخذ 
تظهر فائدته في أربع     غلبة العيش بها لم تقع 
والأربع التي حوى ذا البيت     بيض وتين وجراد زيت 
في البيض والزيت الربا قد انحظر     رعيا لكون شرطها لم يعتبر 


 [ ص: 175 ] 
وقد رعي اشتراطها في المختصر     في التين وحده ففيه ما حظر 
ورعي خلف في الجراد     باد لذكره الخلاف في الجراد 
وحبة بحبتين تحرم     إذ الربا قليله محرم 
**

ثم ذكرت بعد ذلك الخلاف في ربوية البيض بقولي : [ الرجز ] 
**وقول إن البيض ما فيه الربا     إلى  ابن شعبان  الإمام نسبا 
**

وأصح الروايات عن  الشافعي  أن علة الربا في   الأربعة الطعم ، فكل مطعوم يحرم فيه عنده الربا كالأقوات ، والإدام ،   والحلاوات ، والفواكه ، والأدوية . واستدل على أن العلة الطعم بما رواه مسلم  من حديث معمر بن عبد الله    - رضي الله عنه - أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " الطعام بالطعام مثلا بمثل   " الحديث . والطعام اسم لكل ما يؤكل ، قال تعالى : كل الطعام كان حلا لبني إسرائيل الآية [ 3 \ 93 ] ، وقال تعالى : فلينظر الإنسان إلى طعامه أنا صببنا الماء صبا ثم شققنا الأرض شقا فأنبتنا فيها حبا وعنبا الآية [ 80 \ 24 \ 28 ] ، وقال تعالى : وطعام الذين أوتوا الكتاب حل لكم   [ 5 \ 5 ] ، والمراد : ذبائحهم . 

وقالت عائشة  رضي الله عنها : مكثنا مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سنة ما لنا طعام إلا الأسودان التمر والماء ، وعن أبي ذر    - رضي الله عنه - في حديثه الطويل في قصه إسلامه ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فمن كان يطعمك ؟ " قلت : ما كان لي طعام إلا ماء زمزم فسمنت حتى تكسرت عكن بطني ، قال : " إنها مباركة ، إنها طعام طعم   " رواه مسلم    . 

وقال لبيد    : [ الكامل ] 
**لمعفر قهد تنازع شلوه     غبس كواسب لا يمن طعامها 
**

يعني بطعامها الفريسة ، قالوا : والنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - علق في هذا   الحديث الربا على اسم الطعام ، والحكم إذا علق على اسم مشتق دل على أنه   علته ، كالقطع في السرقة في قوله : والسارق والسارقة الآية   [ 5 \ 38 ] ، قالوا : ولأن الحب ما دام مطعوما يحرم فيه الربا ، فإذا زرع   وخرج عن أن يكون مطعوما لم يحرم فيه الربا ، فإذا انعقد الحب وصار مطعوما   حرم فيه الربا ، فدل على أن العلة فيه كونه مطعوما ، ولذا كان الماء يحرم   فيه الربا على أحد الوجهين عند الشافعية ; لأن الله تعالى قال : إن الله مبتليكم بنهر فمن شرب منه فليس مني ومن لم يطعمه فإنه مني   [ 2 \ 249 ]   [ ص: 176 ] ولقول عائشة  المتقدم : ما لنا طعام إلا الأسودان الماء والتمر ، ولقول الشاعر : [ الطويل ] 
**فإن شئت حرمت النساء سواكم     وإن شئت لم أطعم نقاخا ولا بردا 
**

والنقاخ : الماء البارد ، هذا هو حجة الشافعية في أن علة الربا في الأربعة الطعم ، فألحقوا بها كل مطعوم ; للعلة الجامعة بينهما . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : الاستدلال بحديث معمر  المذكور على أن علة الربا الطعم لا يخلو عندي من نظر ، والله تعالى أعلم ; لأن معمرا  المذكور لما قال : قد كنت أسمع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " الطعام بالطعام مثلا بمثل   " . قال عقبه    : وكان طعامنا يومئذ الشعير كما رواه عنه أحمد  ومسلم  ، وهذا صريح في أن الطعام في عرفهم يومئذ الشعير ، وقد تقرر في الأصول أن العرف المقارن للخطاب من مخصصات النص العام ، وعقده في " مراقي السعود " بقوله في مبحث المخصص المنفصل عاطفا على ما يخصص العموم : [ الرجز ] 
**والعرف حيث قارن الخطابا     ودع ضمير البعض والأسبابا 
**

وأشهر الروايات عن أحمد  أن علة الربا في الأربعة كونها مكيلة جنس ، وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة  ، وعليه يحرم الربا في كل مكيل ، ولو غير طعام كالجص والنورة والأشنان . واستدلوا بما رواه  الدارقطني  عن عبادة   وأنس بن مالك  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " ما وزن مثلا بمثل إذا كان نوعا واحدا وما كيل فمثل ذلك ، فإذا اختلف النوعان فلا بأس به   " ، قال العلامة الشوكاني  في " نيل الأوطار " : حديث أنس  وعبادة  أشار إليه في " التلخيص " ولم يتكلم عليه ، وفي إسناده  الربيع بن صبيح  وثقه أبو زرعة  وغيره ، وضعفه جماعة ، وقد أخرج هذا الحديث البزار  أيضا ، ويشهد لصحته حديث عبادة  المذكور أولا وغيره من الأحاديث . اهـ منه بلفظه . 

واستدلوا أيضا بما رواه  البخاري  ومسلم  عن أبي سعيد  ،  وأبي هريرة    : أن   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - استعمل رجلا على خيبر ، فجاءهم بتمر   جنيب ، فقال : " أكل تمر خيبر هكذا " قال : إنا لنأخذ الصاع من هذا   بالصاعين ، والصاعين بالثلاثة ، فقال : " لا تفعل ، بع الجمع بالدراهم ، ثم   ابتع بالدراهم جنيبا   " ، وقال : في الميزان مثل ذلك ، ووجه   [ ص: 177 ] الدلالة منه ، أن قوله في الميزان ، يعني في الموزون ; لأن نفس الميزان ليست من أموال الربا ، واستدلوا أيضا بحديث أبي سعيد  المتقدم الذي أخرجه الحاكم  من طريق حيان بن عبيد الله  ، فإن فيه أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " التمر   بالتمر ، والحنطة بالحنطة ، والشعير بالشعير ، والذهب بالذهب ، والفضة   بالفضة ، يدا بيد ، عينا بعين ، مثلا بمثل ، فمن زاد فهو ربا   " ، ثم قال : " وكذلك ما يكال أو يوزن أيضا " وأجيب من جهة المانعين بأن حديث  الدارقطني  لم يثبت ، وكذلك حديث الحاكم  ، وقد بينا سابقا ما يدل على ثبوت حديث حيان  المذكور ، وقد ذكرنا آنفا كلام الشوكاني  في أن حديث  الدارقطني  أخرجه البزار  أيضا ، وأنه يشهد لصحته حديث  عبادة بن الصامت  وغيره من الأحاديث ، وأن  الربيع بن صبيح  وثقه أبو زرعة  وغيره ، وضعفه جماعة ، وقال فيه ابن حجر  في " التقريب " : صدوق سيئ الحفظ ، وكان عابدا مجاهدا ، ومراد الشوكاني  بحديث عبادة  المذكور ، هو ما أخرجه عنه مسلم ،   والإمام أحمد  ،  والنسائي  ،  وابن ماجه  ، وأبو داود  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " الذهب   بالذهب ، والفضة بالفضة ، والبر بالبر ، والشعير بالشعير ، والملح بالملح  ،  مثلا بمثل ، سواء بسواء ، يدا بيد ، فإذا اختلفت هذه الأصناف فبيعوا  كيف  شئتم   " اهـ . فإن قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " سواء بسواء ، مثلا بمثل " يدل على الضبط بالكيل والوزن ، وهذا القول أظهرها دليلا . 

وأجابوا عن حديث أبي سعيد  المتفق عليه بثلاثة أجوبة : 

الأول : جواب البيهقي  قال : وقد قيل : إن قوله وكذلك الميزان ، من كلام  أبي سعيد الخدري  موقوف عليه . 

الثاني : جواب  القاضي أبي الطيب  وآخرين أن ظاهر الحديث غير مراد ; لأن الميزان نفسه لا ربا فيه ، وأضمرتم فيه الموزون ، ودعوى العموم في المضمرات لا تصح . 

الثالث : حمل الموزون على الذهب والفضة جمعا بين الأدلة ، والظاهر أن هذه الإجابات لا تنهض ; لأن وقفه على أبي سعيد  خلاف   الظاهر ، وقصد ما يوزن بقوله : وكذلك الميزان لا لبس فيه ، وحمل الموزون   على الذهب والفضة فقط خلاف الظاهر ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

وفي علة الربا في الأربعة مذاهب أخر غير ما ذكرنا عن الأئمة الأربعة ومن   [ ص: 178 ] وافقهم : 

الأول : مذهب أهل الظاهر  ومن وافقهم أنه لا ربا أصلا في غير الستة ، ويروى هذا القول عن  طاوس  ، ومسروق  ،  والشعبي  ، وقتادة  ،  وعثمان البتي    . 

الثاني : مذهب أبي بكر عبد الرحمن بن كيسان الأصم  أن العلة فيها كونها منتفعا بها ، حكاه عنه القاضي حسين . 

الثالث : مذهب  ابن سيرين  ،  وأبي بكر الأودني  من الشافعية أن العلة الجنسية ; فيحرم الربا في كل شيء بيع بجنسه كالتراب بالتراب متفاضلا ، والثوب بالثوبين ، والشاة بالشاتين . 

الرابع : مذهب  الحسن البصري  أن  العلة  المنفعة في الجنس ، فيجوز عنده بيع ثوب قيمته دينار بثوبين قيمتهما  دينار ،  ويحرم بيع ثوب قيمته دينار بثوب قيمته دينارين . 

الخامس : مذهب  سعيد بن جبير  أن العلة تقارب المنفعة في الجنس ، فحرم التفاضل في الحنطة بالشعير ، والباقلي بالحمص ، والدخن بالذرة مثلا . 

السادس : مذهب  ربيعة بن أبي عبد الرحمن  أن العلة كونه جنسا تجب فيه الزكاة ; فحرم الربا في كل جنس تجب فيه الزكاة كالمواشي والزرع وغيرها . 

السابع : مذهب  سعيد بن المسيب  وقول  الشافعي  في   القديم : إن العلة كونه مطعوما يكال أو يوزن ونفاه عما سواه ، وهو كل ما   لا يؤكل ولا يشرب ، أو يؤكل ولا يكال ولا يوزن كالسفرجل والبطيخ ، وقد   تركنا الاستدلال لهذه المذاهب والمناقشة فيها خوف الإطالة المملة . 
فروع 

الفرع الأول : الشك في المماثلة كتحقق المفاضلة ، فهو حرام في كل ما يحرم فيه ربا الفضل ، ودليل ذلك ما أخرجه مسلم  ،  والنسائي  عن جابر  قال : نهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن بيع الصبرة من التمر لا يعلم كيلها بالكيل المسمى من التمر   . 

الفرع الثاني : لا يجوز التراخي في قبض ما يحرم فيه ربا النساء ، ودليل ذلك : ما أخرجه  البخاري  ، ومسلم  من حديث  مالك بن أوس    - رضي الله عنه - قال : أقبلت ؟ أقول : من يصطرف الدراهم ، فقال طلحة    : أرنا الذهب حتى يأتي الخازن ، ثم تعال فخذ   [ ص: 179 ] ورقك ، فقال  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي   الله عنه : كلا ، والذي نفسي بيده لتردن إليه ذهبه ، أو لتنقدنه ورقه ،   فإني سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " الذهب بالورق ربا إلا   ها وها ، والبر بالبر ربا إلا ها وها ، والشعير بالشعير ربا إلا ها وها ،   والتمر بالتمر ربا إلا ها وها   " . 

الفرع الثالث : لا يجوز أن يباع ربوي بربوي كذهب بذهب ، ومع أحدهما شيء آخر   . ودليل ذلك : ما رواه مسلم  في " صحيحه " عن أبي الطاهر  ، عن ابن وهب ،  من حديث  فضالة بن عبيد الأنصاري  قال : أتي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو بخيبر  بقلادة   فيها خرز وذهب ، وهي من المغانم تباع فأمر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم  - بالذهب الذي في القلادة فنزع ، ثم قال لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم  : " الذهب بالذهب وزنا بوزن   " . 

وروى مسلم  نحوه أيضا عن  أبي بكر بن شيبة  ،  وقتيبة بن سعيد  من حديث  فضالة بن عبيد    - رضي الله عنه - ونحوه . أخرجه  النسائي  ، وأبو داود  ،  والترمذي  وصححه . 

وقال العلامة الشوكاني    - رحمه الله تعالى - في " نيل الأوطار " ، عند ذكر صاحب " المنتقى " : لحديث  فضالة بن عبيد  المذكور ما نصه ، الحديث . 

قال في " التلخيص " : له عند  الطبراني  في   الكبير طرق كثيرة جدا في بعضها قلادة فيها خرز وذهب ، وفي بعضها ذهب وجوهر   ، وفي بعضها خرز معلقة بذهب ، وفي بعضها باثني عشر دينارا ، وفي بعضها   بتسعة دنانير ، وفي أخرى بسبعة دنانير . وأجاب البيهقي  عن هذا الاختلاف ، بأنها كانت بيوعا شهدها فضالة    . 

قال الحافظ : والجواب المسدد عندي أن هذا الاختلاف لا يوجب ضعفا ، بل   المقصود من الاستدلال محفوظ لا اختلاف فيه ، وهو النهي عن بيع ما لم يفصل ،   وأما جنسها وقدر ثمنها فلا يتعلق به في هذه الحال ما يوجب الحكم  بالاضطراب  . 

وحينئذ ينبغي الترجيح بين رواتها وإن كان الجميع ثقات فيحكم بصحة رواية   أحفظهم وأضبطهم ، فتكون رواية الباقين بالنسبة إليه شاذة ، وبعض هذه   الروايات التي ذكرها  الطبراني  في " صحيح مسلم    " و " سنن أبي داود    " ، اهـ منه بلفظه . وقد قدمنا بعض روايات مسلم    . 

الفرع الرابع : لا يجوز بيع المصوغ من الذهب أو الفضة بجنسه بأكثر من وزنه ، ودليل ذلك : ما صح عن جماعة من أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صرح بتحريم بيع   [ ص: 180 ] الفضة بالفضة ، والذهب بالذهب ، إلا مثلا بمثل ، وأن من زاد أو استزاد فقد أربى   . 

وقد أخرج البيهقي  في " السنن الكبرى " عن مجاهد  أنه قال : كنت أطوف مع عبد الله بن عمر  فجاءه صائغ فقال : يا أبا عبد الرحمن  ، إني أصوغ الذهب ، ثم أبيع الشيء من ذلك بأكثر من وزنه ، فأستفضل في ذلك قدر عمل يدي فيه ، فنهاه عبد الله بن عمر  عن ذلك ، فجعل الصائغ يردد عليه المسألة  وعبد الله بن عمر  ينهاه ، حتى انتهى إلى باب المسجد أو إلى دابته يريد أن يركبها . 

ثم قال عبد الله بن عمر    : الدينار بالدينار ، والدرهم بالدرهم لا فضل بينهما ، هذا عهد نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلينا وعهدنا إليكم   . 

ثم قال البيهقي    : وقد مضى حديث معاوية  حيث باع سقاية ذهب أو ورق بأكثر من وزنها ، فنهاه  أبو الدرداء  ، وما روي عن  عمر بن الخطاب    - رضي الله عنه - في النهي عن ذلك . 

وروى البيهقي  أيضا عن أبي رافع  ، أنه قال : قلت  لعمر بن الخطاب      : إني أصوغ الذهب فأبيعه بوزنه وآخذ لعمالة يدي أجرا ، قال : لا تبع   الذهب بالذهب إلا وزنا بوزن ، ولا الفضة بالفضة إلا وزنا بوزن ، ولا تأخذ   فضلا   " ا هـ منه . 

وما ذكره البيهقي    - رحمه الله - أنه ما قدمه من نهي  أبي الدرداء  وعمر  لمعاوية  ، هو قوله : أخبرنا أبو زكريا بن أبي إسحاق  ، وأبو بكر بن الحسن  وغيرهما ، قالوا : حدثنا  أبو العباس الأصم  ، أنا الربيع ،  أنبأنا  الشافعي  ، أنا مالك  ، وأخبرنا  علي بن أحمد بن عبدان  ، أنا  أحمد بن عبيد الصفار  ، حدثنا  إسماعيل بن إسحاق  ، حدثنا  عبد الله يعني القعنبي  عن مالك  ، عن  زيد بن أسلم  ، عن  عطاء بن يسار    : أن  معاوية بن أبي سفيان  باع سقاية من ذهب أو ورق بأكثر من وزنها ، فقال له  أبو الدرداء    : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ينهى عن مثل هذا إلا مثلا بمثل   . فقال معاوية    : ما أرى بهذا بأسا . فقال له  أبو الدرداء    : من يعذرني من معاوية  أخبره عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ويخبرني عن رأيه لا أساكنك بأرض أنت بها ، ثم قدم  أبو الدرداء  على  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه - فذكر له ذلك فكتب عمر  إلى معاوية  أن لا يبيع ذلك إلا مثلا بمثل ووزنا بوزن ، ولم يذكر الربيع  عن  الشافعي  في هذا قدوم  أبي الدرداء  على عمر  ، وقد ذكره  الشافعي  في رواية المزني    . اهـ منه بلفظه . 

ونحو هذا أخرجه مسلم  في " الصحيح " من حديث  عبادة بن الصامت    - رضي الله   [ ص: 181 ] عنه - من رواية أبي الأشعث  قال : غزونا غزاة وعلى الناس معاوية  ، فغنمنا غنائم كثيرة ، فكان فيما غنمنا آنية من فضة فأمر معاوية  رجلا أن يبيعها في أعطيات الناس ، فتسارع الناس في ذلك فبلغ  عبادة بن الصامت  ، فقام فقال : إني سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ينهى   عن بيع الذهب بالذهب ، والفضة بالفضة ، والبر بالبر ، والشعير بالشعير ،   والتمر بالتمر ، والملح بالملح ، إلا سواء بسواء عينا بعين ، فمن زاد أو   استزاد فقد أربى   . فرد الناس ما أخذوا ، فبلغ ذلك معاوية  فقام خطيبا فقال : ألا ما بال رجال يتحدثون عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أحاديث قد كنا نشهده ونصحبه فلم نسمعها منه ، فقام  عبادة بن الصامت  فأعاد القصة ثم قال : لنحدثن بما سمعنا من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وإن كره معاوية  أو قال : وإن رغم ما أبالي ألا أصحبه في جنده ليلة سوداء   . قال حماد  هذا أو نحوه . اهـ . 

هذا لفظ مسلم  في " صحيحه  " وهذه النصوص  الصحيحة تدل على أن الصناعة الواقعة في الذهب أو الفضة لا  أثر لها ، ولا  تبيح المفاضلة بقدر قيمة الصناعة كما ذكرنا . وهذا هو مذهب  الحق الذي لا  شك فيه . وأجاز  مالك بن أنس     - رحمه الله  تعالى - للمسافر أن يعطي دار الضرب نقدا وأجرة صياغته ويأخذ  عنهما حليا  قدر وزن النقد بدون الأجرة ; لضرورة السفر كما أشار إليه خليل  بن إسحاق في  " مختصره " بقوله : بخلاف تبر يعطيه المسافر وأجرته دار الضرب  ليأخذ زنته  . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : الظاهر من نصوص السنة الصحيحة أن هذا لا يجوز ; لضرورة السفر كما استظهر عدم جوازه ابن رشد  ،   وإليه الإشارة بقول صاحب " المختصر " : والأظهر خلافه يعني : ولو اشتدت   الحاجة إليه إلا لضرر يبيح الميتة ، كما قرره شراح " المختصر " . 

الفرع الخامس : اختلف الناس في الأوراق المتعامل بها هل يمنع الربا بينها وبين النقدين نظرا   إلى أنها سند ، وأن المبيع الفضة التي هي سند بها فيمنع بيعها ولو يدا  بيد  مثلا بمثل ، ويمنع بيعها بالذهب أيضا ولو يدا بيد ; لأنه صرف ذهب  موجود أو  فضة موجودة بالفضة غائبة ، وإنما الموجود سند بها فقط فيمنع فيها  لعدم  المناجزة ; بسبب عدم حضور أحد النقدين أو لا يمنع فيها شيء من ذلك ;  نظرا  إلى أنها بمثابة عروض التجارة ، فذهب كثير من المتأخرين إلى أنها  كعروض  التجارة ، فيجوز الفضل والنساء بينها وبين الفضة والذهب ، وممن أفتى  بأنها  كعروض التجارة العالم المشهور عليش المصري  صاحب " النوازل " ، و " شرح مختصر خليل " ، وتبعه في فتواه بذلك كثير من متأخري   [ ص: 182 ] علماء المالكية . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : الذي يظهر لي والله تعالى أعلم أنها ليست كعروض   التجارة ، وأنها سند بفضة وأن المبيع الفضة التي هي سند بها . ومن قرأ   المكتوب عليها فهم صحة ذلك ، وعليه فلا يجوز بيعها بذهب ولا فضة ولو يدا   بيد ; لعدم المناجزة بسبب غيبة الفضة المدفوع سندها ; لأنها ليست متمولة   ولا منفعة في ذاتها أصلا . فإن قيل لا فرق بين الأوراق وبين فلوس الحديد ;   لأن كلا منهما ليس متمولا في ذاته مع أنه رائج بحسب ما جعله له السلطان من   المعاملة فالجواب من ثلاثة أوجه : 

الأول : أنا إذا حققنا أن الفلوس الحديدية الحالية لا منفعة فيها أصلا ،   وأن حقيقتها سند بفضة ، فما المانع من أن نمنع فيها الربا مع النقد ،   والنصوص صريحة في منعه بين النقدين ، وليس هناك إجماع يمنع إجراء النصوص   على ظواهرها بل مذهب مالك  أن فلوس الحديد لا تجوز بأحد النقدين نسيئة ، فسلم الدراهم في الفلوس كالعكس ممنوع عندهم . 

وما ورد عن بعض العلماء مما يدل على أنه لا ربا بين النقدين وبين فلوس الحديد فإنه محمول على أن ذلك الحديد الذي منه تلك الفلوس فيه منافع الحديد المعروفة المشار إليها بقوله تعالى : وأنزلنا الحديد فيه بأس شديد ومنافع للناس     [ 57 \ 25 ] ، فلو جمعت تلك الفلوس وجعلت في النار لعمل منها ما يعمل من   الحديد من الأشياء المنتفع بها ، ولو كانت كفلوسنا الحالية على تسليم  أنها  لا منفعة فيها أصلا ، لما قالوا بالجواز ; لأن ما هو سند لا شك أن  المبيع  فيه ما هو سند به لا نفس السند . ولذا لم يختلف الصدر الأول في أن  المبيع  في بيع الصكاك الذي ذكره مسلم  في " الصحيح " وغيره أنه الرزق المكتوب فيها لا نفس الصكاك التي هي الأوراق التي هي سند بالأرزاق . 

الثاني : أن هناك فرقا بينهما في الجملة وهو أن الفلوس الحديدية لا يتعامل   بها بالعرف الجاري قديما وحديثا ، إلا في المحقرات فلا يشترى بها شيء له   بال بخلاف الأوراق ، فدل على أنها أقرب للفضة من الفلوس . 

الثالث : أنا لو فرضنا أن كلا من الأمرين محتمل فالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك   " ، ويقول : " فمن ترك الشبهات فقد استبرأ لدينه وعرضه   " ، ويقول :   [ ص: 183 ]   " والإثم ما حاك في النفس   " الحديث . وقال الناظم 


**وذو احتياط في أمور الدين من فر من شك إلى يقين* *

وقد قدمنا مرارا أن ما دل على التحريم مقدم على ما دل على الإباحة     ; لأن ترك مباح أهون من ارتكاب حرام ، ولا سيما تحريم الربا الذي صرح   الله تعالى بأن مرتكبه محارب الله ، وثبت عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه   وسلم - لعنه . ومن أنواع الربا ما اختلف العلماء في منعه ، كما إذا كان   البيع ظاهره الحلية ، ولكنه يمكن أن يكون مقصودا به التوصل إلى الربا   الحرام عن طريق الصورة المباحة في الظاهر كما لو باع سلعة بثمن إلى أجل ، ثم اشترى تلك السلعة بعينها بثمن أقل من الأول نقدا ، أو لأقرب من الأجل الأول ، أو بأكثر لأبعد فظاهر   العقدين الإباحة ; لأنه بيع سلعة بدراهم إلى أجل في كل منهما وهذا لا  مانع  منه ، ولكنه يجوز أن يكون مقصود المتعاقدين دفع دراهم وأخذ دراهم  أكثر  منها لأجل أن السلعة الخارجة من اليد العائدة إليها ملغاة ، فيئول  الأمر  إلى أنه دفع دراهم وأخذ أكثر منها لأجل ، وهو عين الربا الحرام ومثل  هذا  ممنوع عند مالك  ، وأحمد  ،  والثوري  ،  والأوزاعي  ، وأبي حنيفة  ،  والحسن بن صالح  ، وروي عن  الشعبي  والحكم  وحماد  كما في " الاستذكار " ، وأجازه  الشافعي .  

واستدل المانعون بما رواه البيهقي  ،  والدارقطني  عن عائشة  أنها أنكرت ذلك على  زيد بن أرقم  ، وقالت : أبلغي زيدا  أنه أبطل جهاده مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إن لم يتب   . 

وقال  الشافعي    : إن  زيد بن أرقم  مخالف لعائشة  ، وإذا اختلف صحابيان في شيء رجحنا منهما من يوافقه القياس ، والقياس هنا موافق لزيد    ; لأنهما عقدان كل منهما صحيح في نفسه . 

وقال  الشافعي  أيضا : لو كان هذا ثابتا عن عائشة  فإنها إنما عابت التأجيل بالعطاء ; لأنه أجل غير معلوم والبيع إليه لا يجوز . واعترضه بعض العلماء بأن الحديث ثابت عن عائشة  ، وبأن  ابن أبي شيبة  ذكر في مصنفه أن أمهات المؤمنين كن يشترين إلى العطاء والله تعالى أعلم . وبأن عائشة  لا   تدعي بطلان الجهاد بمخالفة رأيها ، وإنما تدعيه بأمر علمته من رسول الله -   صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهذا البيع الذي ذكرنا تحريمه هو المراد عند  العلماء  ببيع العينة ويسميه المالكية بيوع الآجال ، وقد نظمت ضابطه في  نظمي الطويل  في فروع مالك  بقولي : 

[ الرجز ]   [ ص: 184 ] 
**بيوع الآجال إذا كان الأجل     أو ثمن كأخويهما تحل 
وإن يك الثمن غير الأول     وخالف الأجل وقت الأجل 
فانظر إلى السابق بالإعطاء     هل عاد له أكثر أو عاد أقل 
فإن يكن أكثر مما دفعه     فإن ذاك سلف بمنفعة 
وإن يكن كشيئه أو قلا     عن شيئه المدفوع قبل حلا 


**قوله تعالى : ويربي الصدقات الآية . ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه تعالى ويربي الصدقات ، وبين في موضع آخر أن هذا الإرباء مضاعفة الأجر ، وأنه يشترط في ذلك إخلاص النية لوجه الله تعالى ، وهو قوله تعالى : وما آتيتم من زكاة تريدون وجه الله فأولئك هم المضعفون   [ 30 \ 39 ] . 
قوله تعالى : يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا تداينتم بدين إلى أجل مسمى فاكتبوه ، ظاهر هذه الآية الكريمة أن كتابة الدين واجبة ; لأن الأمر من الله يدل على الوجوب ولكنه أشار إلى أنه أمر إرشاد لا إيجاب بقوله : وإن كنتم على سفر ولم تجدوا كاتبا فرهان مقبوضة الآية   ; لأن الرهن لا يجب إجماعا وهو بدل من الكتابة عند تعذرها في الآية فلو   كانت الكتابة واجبة لكان بدلها واجبا وصرح بعدم الوجوب بقوله : فإن أمن بعضكم بعضا فليؤد الذي اؤتمن أمانته الآية ، فالتحقيق أن الأمر في قوله : فاكتبوه للندب والإرشاد ; لأن لرب الدين أن يهبه ويتركه إجماعا ، فالندب إلى الكتابة فيه إنما هو على جهة الحيطة للناس ، قاله القرطبي    . 

وقال بعضهم : إن أشهدت فحزم ، وإن ائتمنت ففي حل وسعة ابن عطية  ، وهذا القول هو الصحيح قاله القرطبي  أيضا . 

وقال  الشعبي    : كانوا يرون أن قوله : فإن أمن ناسخ لأمره بالكتب ، وحكى نحوه  ابن جريج  ، وقاله ابن زيد  ، وروي عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  وذهب الربيع  إلى أن ذلك واجب بهذه الألفاظ ثم خففه الله تعالى بقوله : فإن أمن بعضكم بعضا ،   وتمسك جماعة بظاهر الأمر في قوله : فاكتبوه ، فقالوا : إن كتب الدين واجب   فرض بهذه الآية بيعا كان أو قرضا ; لئلا يقع فيه نسيان أو جحود وهو  اختيار  ابن جرير الطبري  في " تفسيره " . 

 [ ص: 185 ] وقال  ابن جريج    : من أدان فليكتب ومن باع فليشهد . اهـ من القرطبي  وسيأتي له زيادة بيان إن شاء الله قريبا . 

تنبيه : 

أخذ بعض العلماء من قوله تعالى : وإن كنتم على سفر الآية . أن الرهن لا يكون مشروعا إلا في السفر كما قاله مجاهد  ، والضحاك  ، وداود  والتحقيق جوازه في الحضر . 

وقد ثبت في " الصحيحين " عن عائشة  أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - توفي ودرعه مرهونة عند يهودي بثلاثين صاعا من شعير   . وفي " الصحيحين " أنها درع من حديد . 

وروى  البخاري  ، وأحمد  ،  والنسائي  ،  وابن ماجه  عن أنس  أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رهن درعا عند يهودي بالمدينة ، وأخذ منه شعيرا لأهله   . ولأحمد   والنسائي   وابن ماجه  عن  ابن عباس  مثل حديث عائشة  فدل الحديث الصحيح على أن قوله : وإن كنتم على سفر ،   لا مفهوم مخالفة له ; لأنه جرى على الأمر الغالب ، إذ الغالب أن الكاتب  لا  يتعذر في الحضر وإنما يتعذر غالبا في السفر ، والجري على الغالب من  موانع  اعتبار مفهوم المخالفة كما ذكرناه في هذا الكتاب مرارا والعلم عند  الله  تعالى . 

قوله تعالى : وأشهدوا إذا تبايعتم ، ظاهر هذا الأمر الوجوب أيضا فيجب على من باع أن يشهد وبهذا قال  أبو موسى الأشعري  ،  وابن عمر  ، والضحاك  ،  وسعيد بن المسيب  ،  وجابر بن زيد  ، ومجاهد  ، وداود بن علي  وابنه أبو بكر  ، وعطاء  ، وإبراهيم  قاله القرطبي  ، وانتصر له  ابن جرير الطبري  غاية الانتصار ، وصرح بأن من لم يشهد مخالف لكتاب الله ، وجمهور العلماء على أن الإشهاد على المبايعة وكتاب الدين أمر مندوب إليه لا واجب ، ويدل لذلك قوله تعالى : فإن أمن بعضكم بعضا الآية . 

وقال  ابن العربي المالكي    : إن هذا قول الكافة قال : وهو الصحيح ولم يحك عن أحد ممن قال بالوجوب إلا الضحاك  قال : وقد باع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وكتب قال : ونسخة كتابه : " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، هذا ما اشترى العداء بن خالد بن هوذة  من محمد  رسول   الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - اشترى منه عبدا أو أمة لا داء ، ولا غائلة ،   ولا خبثة ، بيع المسلم للمسلم " . وقد باع ولم يشهد ، واشترى ورهن درعه  عند  يهودي ولم يشهد ، ولو كان الإشهاد أمرا واجبا لوجب مع الرهن لخوف  المنازعة  . اهـ . 

 [ ص: 186 ] قال القرطبي  بعد أن ساق كلام ابن العربي  هذا ما نصه : قلت : قد ذكرنا الوجوب عن غير الضحاك  وحديث العداء  هذا أخرجه  الدارقطني  ، وأبو داود  وكان   إسلامه بعد الفتح وحنين ، وهو القائل : قاتلنا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه   وسلم - يوم حنين فلم يظهرنا الله ولم ينصرنا . ثم أسلم فحسن إسلامه .  ذكره أبو عمر  وذكر حديثه هذا . 

وقال في آخره : قال  الأصمعي    : سألت  سعيد بن أبي عروبة  عن الغائلة فقال : الإباق ، والسرقة ، والزنا ، وسألته عن الخبثة فقال : بيع أهل عهد المسلمين . 

وقال الإمام أبو محمد بن عطية     : والوجوب  في ذلك قلق أما في الوثائق فصعب شاق ، وأما ما كثر فربما يقصد  التاجر  الاستئلاف بترك الإشهاد ، وقد يكون عادة في بعض البلاد ، وقد يستحى  من  العالم والرجل الكبير الموقر فلا يشهد عليه فيدخل ذلك كله في الائتمان ،   ويبقى الأمر بالإشهاد ندبا لما فيه من المصلحة في الأغلب ما لم يقع عذر   يمنع منه كما ذكرنا ، وحكى المهدوي  ، والنحاس  ، ومكي  عن قوم أنهم قالوا : وأشهدوا إذا تبايعتم ، منسوخ بقوله : فإن أمن بعضكم بعضا ، وأسنده النحاس  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  وأنه تلا : ياأيها الذين آمنوا إذا تداينتم بدين إلى أجل مسمى فاكتبوه ، إلى قوله : فإن أمن بعضكم بعضا فليؤد الذي اؤتمن أمانته ، قال : نسخت هذه الآية ما قبلها . 

قال النحاس    : وهذا قول الحسن  والحكم  وعبد الرحمن بن زيد    . 

قال  الطبري    : وهذا لا معنى له ; لأن هذا حكم غير الأول وإنما هذا حكم من لم يجد كاتبا . 
قال الله عز وجل : وإن كنتم على سفر ولم تجدوا كاتبا فرهان مقبوضة فإن أمن بعضكم بعضا ، أي فلم يطالبه برهن ، فليؤد الذي اؤتمن أمانته ، قال : ولو جاز أن يكون هذا ناسخا للأول ، لجاز أن يكون قوله عز وجل : وإن كنتم مرضى أو على سفر أو جاء أحد منكم من الغائط الآية [ 4 \ 43 ] ، ناسخا لقوله عز وجل : ياأيها الذين آمنوا إذا قمتم إلى الصلاة الآية [ 5 \ 6 ] ، ولجاز أن يكون قوله عز وجل : فمن لم يجد فصيام شهرين متتابعين   [ 4 \ 92 ] ، ناسخا لقوله عز وجل : فتحرير رقبة   . 

وقال بعض العلماء إن قوله تعالى : فإن أمن بعضكم بعضا ، لم يتبين بآخر   [ ص:  187 ] نزوله  عن صدر الآية المشتملة على الأمر بالإشهاد بل وردا معا ، ولا  يجوز أن يرد  الناسخ والمنسوخ معا جميعا في حالة واحدة ، قال : وقد روي عن   ابن عباس  أنه  لما قيل له إن آية الدين  منسوخة قال : لا والله إن آية الدين محكمة ليس  فيها نسخ ، قال : والإشهاد  إنما جعل للطمأنينة ، وذلك أن الله تعالى جعل  لتوثيق الدين طرقا منها  الكتاب ، ومنها الرهن ، ومنها الإشهاد ، ولا خلاف  بين علماء الأمصار أن الرهن مشروع بطريق   الندب لا بطريق الوجوب ، فيعلم من ذلك مثله في الإشهاد ، وما زال الناس   يتبايعون حضرا وسفرا ، وبرا وبحرا ، وسهلا وجبلا من غير إشهاد ، مع علم   الناس بذلك من غير نكير . ولو وجب الإشهاد ما تركوا النكير على تاركه ، قلت   : هذا كله استدلال حسن وأحسن منه ما جاء في صريح السنة في ترك الإشهاد ،   وهو ما أخرجه  الدارقطني  عن طارق بن عبد الله المحاربي    - رضي الله عنه - قال : أقبلنا في ركب من الربذة  وجنوب الربذة  حتى   نزلنا قريبا من المدينة ومعنا ظعينة لنا ، فبينما نحن قعود إذ أتانا رجل   عليه ثوبان أبيضان فسلم فرددنا عليه فقال : " من أين القوم ؟ " فقلنا : من  الربذة  وجنوب الربذة  ،   قال : ومعنا جمل أحمر ، فقال : " تبيعوني جملكم هذا ؟ " فقلنا : نعم ،  قال  : " بكم ؟ " قلنا : بكذا وكذا صاعا من تمر ، قال : فما استوضعنا شيئا ،   وقال : " قد أخذته " ، ثم أخذ برأس الجمل حتى دخل المدينة  ،   فتوارى عنا فتلاومنا بيننا وقلنا : أعطيتم جملكم من لا تعرفونه ، فقالت   الظعينة : لا تلاوموا فقد رأيت وجه رجل ما كان ليخفركم ما رأيت وجه رجل   أشبه بالقمر ليلة البدر من وجهه ، فلما كان العشاء أتانا رجل ، فقال :   السلام عليكم أنا رسول رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إليكم وإنه أمركم   أن تأكلوا من هذا حتى تشبعوا ، وتكتالوا ، حتى تستوفوا قال : فأكلنا حتى   شبعنا ، واكتلنا حتى استوفينا   . وذكر الحديث  الزهري  عن عمارة بن خزيمة  أن عمه حدثه وهو من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ابتاع فرسا من أعرابي الحديث وفيه : فطفق الأعرابي يقول : 

هلم شاهدا يشهد أني بعتك ، قال  خزيمة بن ثابت    : أنا أشهد أنك بعته ، فأقبل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على خزيمة  فقال : " بم تشهد ؟ " قال : بتصديقك يا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فجعل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شهادة خزيمة  بشهادة رجلين   . أخرجه  النسائي  وغيره . اهـ من القرطبي  بلفظه . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : وفيما نقلنا الدلالة الواضحة على أن الإشهاد والكتابة مندوب إليهما لا فرضان واجبان كما قاله  ابن جرير  وغيره ، ولم يبين الله تعالى في هذه الآية أعني : قوله جل وعلا : وأشهدوا إذا تبايعتم ، اشتراط العدالة في الشهود ،   [ ص: 188 ] ولكنه بينه في مواضع أخر كقوله : ممن ترضون من الشهداء ، وقوله : وأشهدوا ذوي عدل منكم   [ 65 ] . وقد تقرر في الأصول أن المطلق يحمل على المقيد كما بيناه في غير هذا الموضع . 
**
قوله تعالى : ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا   [ 2 \ 286 ] ، لم يبين هنا هل أجاب دعاءهم هذا أو لا ؟ وأشار إلى أنه أجابه بقوله في الخطأ : وليس عليكم جناح فيما أخطأتم به الآية [ 33 \ 5 ] ، وأشار إلى أنه أجابه في النسيان بقوله : وإما ينسينك الشيطان فلا تقعد بعد الذكرى مع القوم الظالمين   [ 6 \ 68 ] ، فإنه ظاهر في أنه قبل الذكرى لا إثم عليه في ذلك ، ولا يقدح في هذا أن آية : وإما ينسينك الشيطان مكية ; وآية : لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا ، مدنية إذ لا مانع من بيان المدني بالمكي كعكسه   . 

وقد ثبت في " صحيح مسلم    " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما قرأ : ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا ، قال الله تعالى : نعم   . 
قوله تعالى : ربنا ولا تحمل علينا إصرا كما حملته على الذين ،   لم يبين هنا هل أجاب دعاءهم هذا أو لا ؟ ولم يبين الإصر الذي كان محمولا   على من قبلنا ، وبين أنه أجاب دعاءهم هذا في مواضع أخر كقوله : ويضع عنهم إصرهم والأغلال التي كانت عليهم   [ 7 \ 157 ] ، وقوله : لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها ، وقوله : وما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج   [ 22 \ 78 ] ، وقوله : يريد الله بكم اليسر الآية [ 2 \ 185 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

وأشار إلى بعض الإصر الذي حمل على من قبلنا بقوله : فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فاقتلوا أنفسكم   [ 2 \ 54 ] ; لأن اشتراط قتل النفس في قبول التوبة من أعظم الإصر ، والإصر الثقل في التكليف ومنه قول النابغة    : 

[ البسيط ] 
**يا مانع الضيم أن يغشى سراتهم والحامل الإصر عنهم بعدما عرفوا 
**
*
*


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (23)
سورة آل عمران (1)

[ ص: 189 ] 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

سورة آل عمران 

قوله تعالى : وما يعلم تأويله إلا الله ،   يحتمل أن المراد بالتأويل في هذه الآية الكريمة التفسير وإدراك المعنى ،   ويحتمل أن المراد به حقيقة أمره التي يئول إليها وقد قدمنا في مقدمة هذا   الكتاب أن من أنواع البيان التي ذكرنا أن كون أحد الاحتمالين هو الغالب في   القرآن . يبين أن ذلك الاحتمال الغالب هو المراد ; لأن الحمل على الأغلب   أولى من الحمل على غيره . وإذا عرفت ذلك فاعلم أن الغالب في القرآن إطلاق   التأويل على حقيقة الأمر التي يئول إليها كقوله : هذا تأويل رؤياي من قبل   [ 12 \ 100 ] ، وقوله : هل ينظرون إلا تأويله يوم يأتي تأويله الآية [ 10 \ 39 ] ، وقوله : بل كذبوا بما لم يحيطوا بعلمه ولما يأتهم تأويله   [ 10 \ 39 ] ، وقوله : ذلك خير وأحسن تأويلا   [ 4 \ 59 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . قال  ابن جرير الطبري    : وأصل التأويل من آل الشيء إلى كذا إذا صار إليه ، ورجع يئول أو لا ، وأولته أنا صيرته إليه ، وقال : وقد أنشد بعض الرواة بيت الأعشى    : 

[ الطويل ] 
**على أنها كانت تأول حبها تأول ربعي السقاب فأصحبا 

**قال   : ويعني بقوله : تأول حبها مصير حبها ومرجعه ، وإنما يريد بذلك أن حبها   كان صغيرا في قلبه فآل من الصغر إلى العظم ، فلم يزل ينبت حتى أصحب فصار   قديما كالسقب الصغير الذي لم يزل يشب حتى أصحب ، فصار كبيرا مثل أمه . قال   وقد ينشد هذا البيت : 

[ الطويل ] 
**على أنها كانت توابع حبها     توالي ربعي السقاب فأصحبا 
**

اهـ . وعليه فلا شاهد فيه ، والربعي السقب الذي ولد في أول النتاج ، ومعنى أصحب انقاد لكل من يقوده ، ومنه قول امرئ القيس    : 

[ المتقارب ] 
**ولست بذي رثية إمر     إذا قيد مستكرها أصحبا 
**

 [ ص: 190 ] والرثية : وجع المفاصل ، والإمر : بكسر الهمزة وتشديد الميم مفتوحة بعدها راء ، هو الذي يأتمر لكل أحد ; لضعفه . وأنشد بيت الأعشى  المذكور الأزهري  و " صاحب اللسان " : 

[ الطويل ] 
**ولكنها كانت نوى أجنبيه     توالي ربعي السقاب فأصحبا 
**

وأطالا في شرحه وعليه فلا شاهد فيه أيضا . 
تنبيه : 

اعلم أن التأويل يطلق ثلاثة إطلاقات   : 

الأول : هو ما ذكرنا من أنه الحقيقة التي يئول إليها الأمر ، وهذا هو معناه في القرآن . 

الثاني : يراد به التفسير والبيان ، ومنه بهذا المعنى قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في  ابن عباس    : " اللهم فقهه في الدين ، وعلمه التأويل   " . وقول  ابن جرير  وغيره من العلماء ، القول في تأويل قوله تعالى : كذا وكذا أي : تفسيره وبيانه . وقول عائشة  الثابت في الصحيح : كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يكثر أن يقول في ركوعه وسجوده : " سبحانك اللهم ربنا وبحمدك اللهم اغفر لي   " يتأول القرآن تعني يمتثله ويعمل به ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

الثالث : هو معناه المتعارف في اصطلاح الأصوليين ، وهو صرف اللفظ عن ظاهره   المتبادر منه إلى محتمل مرجوح بدليل يدل على ذلك ، وحاصل تحرير مسألة   التأويل عند أهل الأصول أنه لا يخلو من واحدة من ثلاث حالات بالتقسيم   الصحيح : 

الأولى : أن يكون صرف اللفظ عن ظاهره بدليل صحيح في نفس الأمر يدل على ذلك ،   وهذا هو التأويل المسمى عندهم بالتأويل الصحيح ، والتأويل القريب كقوله -   صلى الله عليه وسلم - الثابت في الصحيح : " الجار أحق بصقبه     " ، فإن ظاهره المتبادر منه ثبوت الشفعة للجار ، وحمل الجار في هذا   الحديث على خصوص الشريك المقاسم حمل له على محتمل مرجوح ، إلا أنه دل عليه   الحديث الصحيح المصرح بأنه إذا صرفت الطرق وضربت الحدود ، فلا شفعة . 

الحالة الثانية : أن يكون صرف اللفظ عن ظاهره لأمر يظنه الصارف دليلا وليس   بدليل في نفس الأمر ، وهذا هو المسمى عندهم بالتأويل الفاسد ، والتأويل   البعيد ، ومثل   [ ص: 191 ] له الشافعية ، والمالكية ، والحنابلة بحمل الإمام أبي حنيفة    - رحمه الله - المرأة في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أيما امرأة نكحت بغير إذن وليها فنكاحها باطل ، باطل     " على المكاتبة ، والصغيرة ، وحمله أيضا - رحمه الله - لمسكين في قوله :   ستين مسكينا على المد ، فأجاز إعطاء ستين مدا لمسكين واحد . 

الحالة الثالثة : أن يكون صرف اللفظ عن ظاهره لا لدليل أصلا ، وهذا يسمى في اصطلاح الأصوليين لعبا ، كقول بعض الشيعة    : إن الله يأمركم أن تذبحوا بقرة   [ 2 \ 67 ] ، يعني عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - وأشار في " مراقي السعود " إلى حد التأويل ، وبيان الأقسام الثلاثة بقوله معرفا للتأويل : [ الرجز ] 
**حمل لظاهر على المرجوح واقسمه للفاسد والصحيح     صحيحه وهو القريب ما حمل 
مع قوة الدليل عند المستدل 

    وغيره الفاسد والبعيد 
وما خلا فلعبا يفيد 

**إلى أن قال : [ الرجز ] 
**فجعل مسكين بمعنى المد     عليه لائح سمات البعد 
كحمل امرأة على الصغيرة     وما ينافي الحرة الكبيرة 
وحمل ما ورد في الصيام     على القضاء مع الالتزام 
**

أما التأويل في اصطلاح خليل بن إسحاق المالكي  الخاص به في " مختصره " ، فهو عبارة عن اختلاف شروح " المدونة " في المراد عند مالك    - رحمه الله - وأشار له في " المراقي " بقوله : [ الرجز ] 
**والخلف في فهم الكتاب صير     إياه تأويلا لدى المختصر 


**والكتاب في اصطلاح فقهاء المالكية " المدونة " . 
قوله تعالى : والراسخون في العلم يقولون آمنا به الآية [ 3 \ 7 ] ، لا يخفى أن هذه الواو محتملة للاستئناف ، فيكون قوله : والراسخون في العلم مبتدأ   ، وخبره يقولون ، وعليه فالمتشابه لا يعلم تأويله إلا الله وحده ، والوقف   على هذا تام على لفظة الجلالة ومحتملة لأن تكون عاطفة ، فيكون قوله : والراسخون معطوفا على لفظ الجلالة ، وعليه فالمتشابه يعلم تأويله : الراسخون في العلم أيضا ، وفي الآية إشارات تدل على أن الواو استئنافية لا عاطفة . 

 [ ص: 192 ] قال  ابن قدامة  في روضة الناظر ما نصه : ولأن في الآية قرائن تدل على أن الله سبحانه متفرد بعلم المتشابه ، وأن الوقف الصحيح عند قوله تعالى : وما يعلم تأويله إلا الله لفظا   ومعنى ، أما اللفظ فلأنه لو أراد عطف الراسخين لقال : ويقولون آمنا به   بالواو ، أما المعنى فلأنه ذم مبتغي التأويل ، ولو كان ذلك للراسخين معلوما   لكان مبتغيه ممدوحا لا مذموما ; ولأن قولهم آمنا به يدل على نوع تفويض   وتسليم لشيء لم يقفوا على معناه سيما إذا تبعوه بقولهم : كل من عند ربنا فذكرهم   ربهم هاهنا يعطي الثقة به والتسليم لأمره ، وأنه صدر من عنده ، كما جاء  من  عنده المحكم ; *********ولأن لفظة أما لتفصيل الجمل فذكره لها في الذين في قلوبهم زيغ مع وصفه إياهم باتباع المتشابه وابتغاء تأويله يدل   على قسم آخر يخالفهم في هذه الصفة ، وهم الراسخون . ولو كانوا يعلمون   تأويله لم يخالفوا القسم الأول في ابتغاء التأويل ، وإذ قد ثبت أنه غير   معلوم التأويل لأحد فلا يجوز حمله على غير ما ذكرنا . اهـ من " الروضة "   بلفظه . 

ومما يؤيد أن الواو استئنافية لا عاطفة ، دلالة الاستقراء في القرآن أنه   تعالى إذا نفى عن الخلق شيئا وأثبته لنفسه ، أنه لا يكون له في ذلك الإثبات   شريك كقوله : قل لا يعلم من في السماوات والأرض الغيب إلا الله   [ 27 \ 65 ] ، وقوله : لا يجليها لوقتها إلا هو   [ 7 \ 187 ] ، وقوله : كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه   [ 28 \ 88 ] ، فالمطابق لذلك أن يكون قوله : وما يعلم تأويله إلا الله ، معناه : أنه لا يعلمه إلا هو وحده كما قاله الخطابي  وقال : لو كانت الواو في قوله : والراسخون في العلم للنسق ، لم يكن لقوله : كل من عند ربنا فائدة   : والقول بأن الوقف تام على قوله : إلا الله ، وأن قوله : والراسخون   ابتداء كلام هو قول جمهور العلماء للأدلة القرآنية التي ذكرنا . 

وممن قال بذلك عمر  ،  وابن عباس  ، وعائشة  ،  وعروة بن الزبير  ،  وعمر بن عبد العزيز  ،  وابن مسعود  ،  وأبي بن كعب  ، نقله عنهم القرطبي  وغيره ، ونقله  ابن جرير  عن يونس  ، عن أشهب  ، عن  مالك بن أنس  ، وهو مذهب  الكسائي  والأخفش   والفراء  وأبي عبيد    . 

وقال أبو نهيك الأسدي    : إنكم تصلون هذه الآية وإنها مقطوعة وما انتهى علم الراسخين إلا إلى قولهم : آمنا به كل من عند ربنا ، والقول بأن الواو عاطفة مروي   [ ص: 193 ] أيضا عن  ابن عباس  ، وبه قال مجاهد  والربيع  ، ومحمد بن جعفر بن الزبير  ،  والقاسم بن محمد  وغيرهم . وممن انتصر لهذا القول وأطال فيه  ابن فورك  ونظير الآية في احتمال الاستئناف والعطف قول الشاعر : 

[ مرفل الكامل ] 
**الريح تبكي شجوها والبرق يلمع في الغمامه* *

فيحتمل أن يكون والبرق مبتدأ ، والخبر يلمع كالتأويل الأول ، فيكون مقطوعا   مما قبله ، ويحتمل أن يكون معطوفا على الريح ، ويلمع في موضع الحال على   التأويل الثاني أي : لامعا . 

واحتج القائلون بأن الواو عاطفة بأن الله - سبحانه وتعالى - مدحهم بالرسوخ في العلم فكيف يمدحهم بذلك وهم جهال . 

قال القرطبي    : قال شيخنا أبو العباس أحمد بن عمرو      : هذا القول هو الصحيح فإن تسميتهم راسخين يقتضي أنهم يعلمون أكثر من   المحكم الذي يستوي في علمه جميع من يفهم كلام العرب ، وفي أي شيء هو رسوخهم   إذا لم يعلموا إلا ما يعلم الجميع . انتهى منه بلفظه . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : يجاب عن كلام شيخ القرطبي  المذكور   بأن رسوخهم في العلم هو السبب الذي جعلهم ينتهون حيث انتهى علمهم ويقولون   فيما لم يقفوا على علم حقيقته من كلام الله جل وعلا : آمنا به كل من عند ربنا بخلاف غير الراسخين فإنهم يتبعون ما تشابه منه ابتغاء الفتنة وابتغاء تأويله ، وهذا ظاهر . 

وممن قال بأن الواو عاطفة  الزمخشري  في تفسيره " الكشاف " . والله تعالى أعلم ونسبة العلم إليه أسلم . 

وقال بعض العلماء : والتحقيق في هذا المقام أن الذين قالوا : هي عاطفة   جعلوا معنى التأويل التفسير وفهم المعنى كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " اللهم علمه التأويل    " ، أي : التفسير  وفهم معاني القرآن ، والراسخون يفهمون ما خوطبوا به وإن  لم يحيطوا علما  بحقائق الأشياء على كنه ما هي عليه . والذين قالوا : هي  استئنافية جعلوا  معنى التأويل حقيقة ما يئول إليه الأمر وذلك لا يعلمه إلا  الله ، وهو  تفصيل جيد ولكنه يشكل عليه أمران : 

الأول قول  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : التفسير على أربعة أنحاء : تفسير : لا   [ ص: 194 ] يعذر أحد في فهمه ، وتفسير تعرفه العرب من لغاتها ، وتفسير يعلمه العلماء ، وتفسير لا يعلمه إلا الله   . فهذا تصريح من  ابن عباس  أن هذا الذي لا يعلمه إلا الله بمعنى التفسير لا ما تئول إليه حقيقة الأمر . 

وقوله هذا ينافي التفصيل المذكور . 

الثاني : أن الحروف المقطعة في أوائل السور لا   يعلم المراد بها إلا الله إذ لم يقم دليل على شيء معين أنه هو المراد بها   من كتاب ، ولا سنة ، ولا إجماع ولا من لغة العرب . فالجزم بأن معناها كذا   على التعيين تحكم بلا دليل . 
تنبيهان 

الأول : اعلم أنه على القول بأن الواو عاطفة فإن إعراب جملة " يقولون " مستشكل من ثلاث جهات : 

الأولى أنها حال من المعطوف وهو الراسخون ، دون المعطوف عليه وهو لفظ   الجلالة . والمعروف إتيان الحال من المعطوف والمعطوف عليه معا كقولك : جاء   زيد وعمرو راكبين . 

وقوله تعالى : وسخر لكم الشمس والقمر دائبين   [ 14 \ 33 ] . 

وهذا الإشكال ساقط ; لجواز إتيان الحال من المعطوف فقط دون المعطوف عليه ، ومن أمثلته في القرآن قوله تعالى : وجاء ربك والملك صفا صفا   [ 89 \ 22 ] ، فقوله صفا حال من المعطوف وهو الملك ، دون المعطوف عليه وهو لفظة : ربك . وقوله تعالى : والذين جاءوا من بعدهم يقولون ربنا اغفر لنا الآية [ 59 \ 10 ] ، فجملة يقولون حال من واو الفاعل في قوله : الذين جاءوا ، وهو معطوف على قوله : للفقراء المهاجرين   [ 59 \ 8 ] ، وقوله : والذين تبوءوا الدار والإيمان   [ 59 \ 9 ] ، فهو حال من المعطوف دون المعطوف عليه كما بينه ابن كثير  وغيره . 

الجهة الثانية من جهات الإشكال المذكورة هي ما ذكره القرطبي  عن الخطابي  قال عنه : واحتج له بعض أهل اللغة ، فقال معناه والراسخون في العلم يعلمونه قائلين :   [ ص:  195 ] آمنا  ، وزعم أن موضع يقولون نصب على الحال ، وعامة أهل اللغة  ينكرونه  ويستبعدونه ; لأن العرب لا تضمر الفعل والمفعول معا ، ولا تذكر  حالا إلا مع  ظهور الفعل ، فإذا لم يظهر فعل فلا يكون حال ، ولو جاز ذلك  لجاز أن يقال  عبد الله راكبا يعني : أقبل عبد الله راكبا ، وإنما يجوز ذلك  مع ذكر الفعل  كقوله عبد الله يتكلم يصلح بين الناس ، فكان يصلح حالا له  كقول الشاعر  أنشدنيه أبو عمر  قال : أنشدنا  أبو العباس ثعلب    : 

[ الرجز ] 
**أرسلت فيها قطما لكالكا يقصر يمشي ويطول باركا 

**أي   يقصر ماشيا وهذا الإشكال أيضا ساقط ; لأن الفعل العامل في الحال المذكورة   غير مضمر ; لأنه مذكور في قوله يعلم ولكن الحال من المعطوف دون المعطوف   عليه ، كما بينه العلامة الشوكاني  في " تفسيره " وهو واضح . 

الجهة الثالثة من جهات الإشكال المذكورة هي : أن المعروف في اللغة العربية أن الحال قيد لعاملها ووصف لصاحبها ، فيشكل تقييد هذا العامل الذي هو يعلم بهذه الحال التي هي يقولون آمنا   ; إذ لا وجه لتقييد علم الراسخين بتأويله بقولهم آمنا به   ; لأن مفهومه أنهم في حال عدم قولهم آمنا به لا يعلمون تأويله وهو باطل ، وهذا الإشكال قوي وفيه الدلالة على منع الحالية في جملة يقولون على القول بالعطف . 

التنبيه الثاني : إذا كانت جملة يقولون : لا يصح أن تكون حالا لما ذكرنا   فما وجه إعرابها على القول بأن الواو عاطفة . الجواب : والله تعالى أعلم   أنها معطوفة بحرف محذوف والعطف بالحرف المحذوف ، أجازه ابن مالك  وجماعة   من علماء العربية . والتحقيق جوازه ، وأنه ليس مختصا بضرورة الشعر كما   زعمه بعض علماء العربية ، والدليل على جوازه وقوعه في القرآن ، وفي كلام   العرب . فمن أمثلته في القرآن قوله تعالى : وجوه يومئذ ناعمة الآية [ 88 \ 8 ] ، فإنه معطوف بلا شك على قوله تعالى : وجوه يومئذ خاشعة   [ 88 ] ، بالحرف المحذوف الذي هو الواو ويدل له إثبات الواو في نظيره في قوله تعالى في سورة " القيامة " : وجوه يومئذ ناضرة إلى ربها ناظرة ووجوه يومئذ باسرة الآية [ 22 ، 24 ] ، وقوله تعالى في " عبس " : وجوه يومئذ مسفرة ضاحكة مستبشرة ووجوه يومئذ عليها غبرة الآية [ 40 \ 38 ] . 

وجعل بعض العلماء منه قوله تعالى : ولا على الذين إذا ما أتوك لتحملهم قلت  [ ص: 196 ] الآية [ 9 \ 92 ] ، قال : يعني وقلت : بالعطف بواو محذوفة وهو أحد احتمالات ذكرها ابن هشام  في [ المغني ] ، وجعل بعضهم منه : إن الدين عند الله الإسلام   [ 3 \ 19 ] ، على قراءة فتح همزة إن قال : هو معطوف بحرف محذوف على قوله : شهد الله أنه لا إله إلا هو   [ 3 \ 18 ] ، أي : وشهد أن الدين عند الله الإسلام وهو أحد احتمالات ذكرها صاحب " المغني " أيضا ومنه حديث : " تصدق رجل من ديناره من درهمه من صاع بره من صاع تمره   " يعني ومن درهمه ومن صاع إلخ . 

حكاه الأشموني  وغيره ، والحديث المذكور أخرجه مسلم  ، والإمام أحمد  ، وأصحاب السنن ومن شواهد حذف حرف العطف قول الشاعر : 

[ الخفيف ] 
**كيف أصبحت كيف أمسيت مما     يغرس الود في فؤاد الكريم 
**

يعني : وكيف أمسيت وقول الحطيئة    : [ البسيط ] إن امرأ رهطه بالشام  منزله برمل يبرين جار شد ما اغتربا 

أي : ومنزله برمل يبرين . 

وقيل : الجملة الثانية صفة ثانية لا معطوفة وعليه فلا شاهد في البيت ، وممن أجاز العطف بالحرف المحذوف الفارسي  وابن عصفور  خلافا  لابن جني  والسهيلي    . 

ولا شك أن في القرآن أشياء لا يعلمها إلا الله كحقيقة الروح ; لأن الله تعالى يقول : ويسألونك عن الروح قل الروح من أمر ربي الآية [ 17 \ 85 ] ، وكمفاتح الغيب التي نص على أنها لا يعلمها إلا هو بقوله : وعنده مفاتح الغيب الآية [ 6 \ 59 ] . 

وقد ثبت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنها الخمس المذكورة في قوله تعالى : إن الله عنده علم الساعة وينزل الغيث الآية [ 31 ] . وكالحروف المقطعة في أوائل السور وكنعيم الجنة لقوله تعالى : فلا تعلم نفس ما أخفي لهم من قرة أعين الآية [ 32 \ 17 ] ، وفيه أشياء يعلمها الراسخون في العلم دون غيرهم كقوله تعالى : فوربك لنسألنهم أجمعين عما كانوا يعملون   [ 15 \ 94 ] ، وقوله : فلنسألن الذين أرسل إليهم ولنسألن المرسلين   [ 7 \ 6 ] ، مع قوله : فيومئذ لا يسأل عن ذنبه إنس ولا جان   [ 55 \ 39 ] ، وقوله : ولا يسأل عن ذنوبهم المجرمون   [ 28 \ 78 ] ، وكقوله : وروح منه   [ 4 \ 171 ] ، والرسوخ والثبوت . ومنه قول الشاعر : 

[ الطويل ]   [ ص: 197 ] 
**لقد رسخت في القلب مني مودة     لليلى أبت آياتها أن تغيرا 
**
*
*قوله تعالى : إن الذين كفروا لن تغني عنهم أموالهم ولا أولادهم من الله شيئا وأولئك هم وقود النار ، ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الكفار يوم القيامة لا تغني عنهم أموالهم ولا أولادهم شيئا ،   وذكر أنهم وقود النار أي : حطبها الذي تتقد فيه ، ولم يبين هنا هل نفيه   لذلك تكذيب لدعواهم أن أموالهم وأولادهم تنفعهم ، وبين في مواضع أخر أنهم   ادعوا ذلك ظنا منهم أنه ما أعطاهم الأموال والأولاد في الدنيا إلا لكرامتهم   عليه واستحقاقهم لذلك ، وأن الآخرة كالدنيا يستحقون فيها ذلك أيضا فكذبهم   في آيات كثيرة ، فمن الآيات الدالة على أنهم ادعوا ذلك قوله تعالى : وقالوا نحن أكثر أموالا وأولادا وما نحن بمعذبين   [ 34 \ 35 ] ، وقوله تعالى : أفرأيت الذي كفر بآياتنا   [ 19 \ 77 ] ، وقال : لأوتين مالا وولدا ، يعني في الآخرة كما أوتيته في الدنيا . وقوله : ولئن رجعت إلى ربي إن لي عنده للحسنى   [ 41 \ 50 ] ، أي : بدليل ما أعطاني في الدنيا ، وقوله : ولئن رددت إلى ربي لأجدن خيرا منها منقلبا   [ 18 \ 36 ] ، قياسا منه للآخرة على الدنيا ورد الله عليهم هذه الدعوى في آيات كثيرة كقوله هنا : إن الذين كفروا لن تغني عنهم أموالهم الآية [ 3 \ 116 ] ، وقوله : أيحسبون أنما نمدهم به من مال وبنين نسارع لهم في الخيرات بل لا يشعرون   [ 23 \ 56 ] ، وقوله : وما أموالكم ولا أولادكم بالتي تقربكم عندنا زلفى   [ 34 \ 37 ] ، وقوله : ولا يحسبن الذين كفروا أنما نملي لهم خير لأنفسهم إنما نملي لهم ليزدادوا إثما ولهم عذاب مهين   [ 3 \ 178 ] ، وقوله : سنستدرجهم من حيث لا يعلمون وأملي لهم إن كيدي متين   [ 68 \ 44 ، 45 ] . إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

وصرح في موضع آخر أن كونهم وقود النار المذكور هنا على سبيل الخلود وهو قوله : إن الذين كفروا لن تغني عنهم أموالهم ولا أولادهم من الله شيئا وأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون   [ 3 \ 116 ] .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (24)
سورة آل عمران (2)

قوله تعالى : كدأب آل فرعون والذين من قبلهم كذبوا بآياتنا فأخذهم الله بذنوبهم ، لم يبين هنا من هؤلاء الذين من قبلهم وما ذنوبهم التي أخذهم الله بها . 

وبين في مواضع أخر أن منهم قوم نوح   ، وقوم هود   ، وقوم صالح   ، وقوم لوط   ،   [ ص: 198 ] وقوم شعيب     ; وأن ذنوبهم التي أخذهم بها هي الكفر بالله ، وتكذيب الرسل وغير ذلك من المعاصي ، كعقر ثمود  للناقة ، وكلواط قوم لوط   ، وكتطفيف قوم شعيب   للمكيال والميزان ، وغير ذلك كما جاء مفصلا في آيات كثيرة كقوله في نوح  وقومه : فلبث فيهم ألف سنة إلا خمسين عاما فأخذهم الطوفان وهم ظالمون   [ 29 \ 14 ] ، ونحوها من الآيات وكقوله في قوم هود     : إذ أرسلنا عليهم الريح العقيم الآية [ 51 \ 41 ] ، ونحوها من الآيات . وكقوله في قوم صالح     : وأخذ الذين ظلموا الصيحة الآية [ 11 \ 67 ] ، ونحوها من الآيات . وكقوله في قوم لوط     : فجعلنا عاليها سافلها الآية [ 15 ] ، ونحوها من الآيات . وكقوله في قوم شعيب     : فكذبوه فأخذهم عذاب يوم الظلة إنه كان عذاب يوم عظيم   [ 26 \ 189 ] ، ونحوها من الآيات . 
قوله تعالى : قد كان لكم آية في فئتين التقتا الآية   ، ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة أن وقعة بدر آية أي : علامة على صحة دين   الإسلام إذ لو كان غير حق لما غلبت الفئة القليلة الضعيفة المتمسكة به   الفئة الكثيرة القوية التي لم تتمسك به . 

وصرح في موضع آخر أن وقعة بدر بينة أي : لا لبس في الحق معها وذلك في قوله : ليهلك من هلك عن بينة ويحيا من حي عن بينة   [ 8 \ 42 ] . 

وصرح أيضا بأن وقعة بدر فرقان فارق بين الحق والباطل ، وهو قوله : وما أنزلنا على عبدنا يوم الفرقان الآية [ 8 \ 41 ] . 
قوله تعالى : والخيل المسومة والأنعام ، لم يبين هنا كم يدخل تحت لفظ الأنعام من الأصناف . 

ولكنه قد بين في مواضع أخر أنها ثمانية أصناف هي الجمل ، والناقة ، والثور ،   والبقرة ، والكبش ، والنعجة ، والتيس ، والعنز كقوله تعالى : ومن الأنعام حمولة وفرشا   [ 6 \ 142 ] ، ثم بين الأنعام بقوله : ثمانية أزواج من الضأن اثنين   [ 6 \ 143 ] ، يعني الكبش والنعجة : ومن المعز اثنين ، يعني : التيس والعنز إلى قوله : ومن الإبل اثنين   [ 6 \ 144 ] يعني : الجمل والناقة ، ومن البقر اثنين ، يعني : الثور والبقرة وهذه الثمانية هي المرادة بقوله : وأنزل لكم من الأنعام ثمانية أزواج   [ 39 \ 6 ] ، وهي المشار إليها بقوله : فاطر السماوات والأرض جعل لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا ومن الأنعام أزواجا  [ ص: 199 ] الآية [ 42 \ 11 ] . 

تنبيه : 

ربما أطلقت العرب لفظ النعم على خصوص الإبل ، ومنه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من حمر النعم   " يعني : الإبل . وقول حسان  رضي الله عنه : [ الوافر ] 
**وكانت لا يزال بها أنيس خلال مروجها نعم وشاء 

**أي : إبل وشاء . 
قوله تعالى : قل إن كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني يحببكم الله الآية   . صرح تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن اتباع نبيه موجب لمحبته جل وعلا   ذلك المتبع ، وذلك يدل على أن طاعة رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هي عين   طاعته تعالى ، وصرح بهذا المدلول في قوله تعالى : من يطع الرسول فقد أطاع الله   [ 4 \ 80 ] ، وقال تعالى : وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا   [ 59 \ 7 ] . 

تنبيه : 

يؤخذ من هذه الآية الكريمة أن علامة المحبة الصادقة لله ورسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم     - هي اتباعه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فالذي يخالفه ويدعي أنه يحبه فهو كاذب   مفتر ; إذ لو كان محبا له لأطاعه ، ومن المعلوم عند العامة أن المحبة   تستجلب الطاعة ، ومنه قول الشاعر : [ الكامل ] 
**لو كان حبك صادقا لأطعته إن المحب لمن يحب مطيع 

**وقول  ابن أبي ربيعة المخزومي    : [ المتقارب ] 
**ومن لو نهاني من حبه     عن الماء عطشان لم أشرب 


**وقد أجاد من قال : [ البسيط ] 
قالت : وقد سألت عن حال عاشقها     بالله صفه ولا تنقص ولا تزد 


فقلت : لو كان رهن الموت من ظمأ     وقلت : قف عن ورود الماء لم يرد 
*
*قوله تعالى : قال رب أنى يكون لي غلام وقد بلغني الكبر ، لم يبين هنا القدر الذي بلغ من الكبر ، ولكنه بين في سورة " مريم " أنه بلغ من الكبر عتيا ، وذلك في قوله تعالى عنه : وقد بلغت من الكبر عتيا   [ 19 \ 8 ] ، والعتي : اليبس والقحول في المفاصل   [ ص: 200 ] والعظام من شدة الكبر . 

وقال  ابن جرير  في " تفسيره " : وكل متناه إلى غايته في كبر أو فساد أو كفر فهو عات ، وعاس . قوله تعالى عن زكريا    : امرأتي عاقرا   [ 19 \ 8 ] ، لم يبين هنا هل كانت كذلك أيام شبابها ، ولكنه بين في سورة " مريم " أنها كانت كذلك قبل كبرها بقوله عنه : وكانت امرأتي عاقرا الآية . 
قوله تعالى : قال آيتك ألا تكلم الناس ثلاثة ، لم يبين هل المانع له من كلام الناس بكم طرأ له ، أو آفة تمنعه من ذلك ، أو لا مانع له إلا الله وهو صحيح لا علة له . 

ولكنه بين في سورة " مريم " أنه لا بأس عليه وأن انتفاء التكلم عنه لا لبكم ، ولا مرض وذلك في قوله تعالى : قال آيتك ألا تكلم الناس ثلاث ليال سويا     [ 19 \ 10 ] ; لأن قوله سويا حال من فاعل تكلم مفيد لكون انتفاء التكلم   بطريق الإعجاز وخرق العادة ، لا لاعتقال اللسان بمرض ، أي : يتعذر عليك   تكليمهم ولا تطيقه ، في حال كونك سوي الخلق سليم الجوارح ، ما بك شائبة بكم   ولا خرس ، وهذا ما عليه الجمهور ، ويشهد له قوله تعالى : واذكر ربك كثيرا وسبح بالعشي والإبكار   [ 3 \ 41 ] . 

وعن  ابن عباس    : أن سويا عائد إلى الليالي . أي : كاملات مستويات ، فيكون صفة الثلاث ، وعليه فلا بيان بهذه الآية لآية " آل عمران " . 
قوله تعالى : إذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إن الله يبشرك بكلمة منه الآية ، لم يبين هنا هذه الكلمة التي أطلقت على عيسى    ; لأنها هي السبب في وجوده من إطلاق السبب وإرادة مسببه ، ولكنه بين في موضع آخر أنها لفظة كن ، وذلك في قوله : إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن   [ 3 \ 59 ] ، وقيل : الكلمة بشارة الملائكة لها بأنها ستلده واختاره  ابن جرير  ، والأول قول الجمهور . 
قوله تعالى : ويكلم الناس في المهد ، لم يبين هنا ما كلمهم به في المهد ، ولكنه بينه في سورة " مريم " بقوله : فأشارت إليه قالوا كيف نكلم من كان في المهد صبيا قال إني عبد الله آتاني الكتاب وجعلني نبيا مباركا أين ما كنت ‎وأوصاني بالصلاة والزكاة ما دمت حيا وبرا بوالدتي ولم يجعلني جبارا شقيا والسلام علي يوم ولدت ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حيا   [ 19 \ 29 \ 33 ] . 
[ ص: 201 ] قوله تعالى : قالت رب أنى يكون لي ولد ولم يمسسني بشر ، أشار في هذه الآية إلى قصة حملها بعيسى  وبسطها مبينة في سورة " مريم " بقوله : واذكر في الكتاب مريم إذ انتبذت من أهلها مكانا شرقيا فاتخذت من دونهم حجابا الآية   [ 16 \ 17 ] . إلى آخر القصة وبين النفخ فيها في سورة " التحريم " و "   الأنبياء " ، معبرا في التحريم بالنفخ في فرجها ، وفي " الأنبياء " بالنفخ   فيها .
قوله تعالى : فلما أحس عيسى منهم الكفر قال من أنصاري إلى الله قال الحواريون نحن أنصار الله الآية ، لم يبين هنا الحكمة في ذكر قصة الحواريين  مع عيسى  ، ولكنه بين في سورة " الصف " أن حكمة ذكر قصتهم هي أن تتأسى بهم أمة محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في نصرة الله ودينه ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا كونوا أنصار الله كما قال عيسى ابن مريم للحواريين من أنصاري إلى الله الآية [ 14 ] . 
قوله تعالى : ومكروا ومكر الله والله خير الماكرين ، لم يبين هنا مكر اليهود  بعيسى  ، ولا مكر الله باليهود  ، ولكنه بين في موضع آخر أن مكرهم به محاولتهم قتله ، وذلك في قوله : وقولهم إنا قتلنا المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله   [ 4 \ 157 ، 158 ] ، وبين أن مكره بهم إلقاؤه الشبه على غير عيسى  وإنجاؤه عيسى  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام ، وذلك في قوله : وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم   [ 4 \ 157 ] ، وقوله : وما قتلوه يقينا بل رفعه الله إليه الآية [ 157 \ 158 ] . 
قوله تعالى : إذ قال الله يا عيسى إني متوفيك الآية . 

قال بعض العلماء : أي منجيك ورافعك إلي في تلك النومة ويستأنس لهذا التفسير بالآيات التي جاء فيها إطلاق الوفاة على النوم ، كقوله : وهو الذي يتوفاكم بالليل الآية [ 6 \ 60 ] ، وقوله : الله يتوفى الأنفس حين موتها والتي لم تمت في منامها   [ 39 \ 42 ] . 
قوله تعالى : يا أهل الكتاب لم تحاجون في إبراهيم لم يبين هنا ما وجه محاجتهم في إبراهيم  ، ولكنه بين في موضع آخر أن محاجتهم في إبراهيم  هي قول اليهود : إنه يهودي ، والنصارى : إنه نصراني ، وذلك في قوله : أم تقولون إن إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط كانوا هودا أو نصارى قل أأنتم أعلم أم الله   [ 2 \ 140 ] ،   [ ص: 202 ] وأشار إلى ذلك هنا بقوله : والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون ما كان إبراهيم يهوديا ولا نصرانيا الآية [ 3 \ 66 \ 67 ] . 
قوله تعالى : إن الذين كفروا بعد إيمانهم ثم ازدادوا كفرا لن تقبل توبتهم   . 

قال بعض العلماء : يعني إذا أخروا التوبة إلى حضور الموت فتابوا حينئذ ، وهذا التفسير يشهد له قوله تعالى : وليست التوبة للذين يعملون السيئات حتى إذا حضر أحدهم الموت قال إني تبت الآن ولا الذين يموتون وهم كفار   [ 4 \ 18 ] . وقد تقرر في الأصول حمل المطلق على المقيد ، ولا سيما إذا اتحد الحكم والسبب كما هنا . 

وقال بعض العلماء : معنى لن تقبل توبتهم لن يوفقوا للتوبة حتى تقبل منهم ويشهد له قوله تعالى : إن الذين آمنوا ثم كفروا ثم آمنوا ثم كفروا ثم ازدادوا كفرا لم يكن الله ليغفر لهم ولا ليهديهم سبيلا  [ 4 \ 137 ] ، فعدم غفرانه لهم لعدم هدايتهم السبيل الذي يغفر لصاحبه ونظيرها قوله تعالى : لم يكن الله ليغفر لهم ولا ليهديهم طريقا إلا طريق جهنم   [ 4 \ 168 ، 169 ] .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (25)
سورة آل عمران (3)

قوله تعالى : إن الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفار فلن يقبل من أحدهم ملء الأرض ذهبا الآية ، صرح في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الكفار يوم القيامة لا يقبل من أحدهم ملء الأرض ذهبا ولو افتدى به . 

وصرح في مواضع أخر أنه لو زيد بمثله لا يقبل منه أيضا كقوله : إن الذين كفروا لو أن لهم ما في الأرض جميعا ومثله معه ليفتدوا به من عذاب يوم القيامة ما تقبل منهم   [ 5 \ 36 ] ، وبين في مواضع أخر ، أنه لا يقبل فداء في ذلك اليوم منهم بتاتا كقوله : فاليوم لا يؤخذ منكم فدية ولا من الذين كفروا   [ 57 \ 15 ] ، وقوله : وإن تعدل كل عدل لا يؤخذ منها   [ 6 \ 70 ] ، وقوله : ولا يقبل منها عدل ولا تنفعها شفاعة   [ 2 \ 123 ] ، والعدل : الفداء . 
قوله تعالى : ومن كفر فإن الله غني عن العالمين ، صرح في هذه الآية ، أنه غني عن خلقه ، وأن كفر من كفر منهم لا يضره شيئا ، وبين هذا المعنى في مواضع متعددة ، كقوله عن نبيه موسى    : وقال موسى إن تكفروا أنتم ومن في الأرض جميعا فإن الله لغني حميد   [ 14 \ 8 ] ،   [ ص: 203 ] وقوله : إن تكفروا فإن الله غني عنكم ولا يرضى لعباده الكفر   [ 39 \ 7 ] ، وقوله : فكفروا وتولوا واستغنى الله والله غني حميد   [ 64 \ 6 ] ، وقوله : قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا سبحانه هو الغني   [ 10 \ 68 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

فالله تبارك وتعالى يأمر الخلق وينهاهم لا لأنه تضره معصيتهم ، ولا تنفعه   طاعتهم ، بل نفع طاعتهم لهم وضرر معصيتهم عليهم ، كما قال تعالى : إن أحسنتم أحسنتم لأنفسكم وإن أسأتم فلها   [ 17 \ 7 ] ، وقال : من عمل صالحا فلنفسه ومن أساء فعليها   [ 41 \ 46 ] ، وقال : ياأيها الناس أنتم الفقراء إلى الله والله هو الغني الحميد   [ 35 \ 15 ] . 

وثبت في " صحيح مسلم    " عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيما يرويه عن ربه أنه قال : " يا   عبادي ، لو أن أولكم وآخركم ، وإنسكم وجنكم كانوا على أتقى قلب رجل واحد   منكم ما زاد ذلك في ملكي شيئا ، يا عبادي ، لو أن أولكم وآخركم ، وإنسكم   وجنكم كانوا على أفجر قلب رجل منكم ما نقص ذلك من ملكي شيئا   " الحديث . 

تنبيه : 

قوله تعالى : ومن كفر فإن الله غني عن العالمين ، بعد قوله : ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا   [ 3 \ 97 ] ، يدل على أن من لم يحج كافر ، والله غني عنه . 

وفي المراد بقوله : ومن كفر أوجه للعلماء . الأول : أن المراد بقوله : ومن كفر أي : ومن جحد فريضة الحج ، فقد كفر والله غني عنه ، وبه قال :  ابن عباس  ، ومجاهد ،  وغير واحد قاله ابن كثير    . ويدل لهذا الوجه ما روي عن عكرمة  ومجاهد  من أنهما قالا لما نزلت : ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه   [ 3 \ 85 ] ، قالت اليهود    : فنحن مسلمون . 

فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن الله فرض على المسلمين حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا ، فقالوا : لم يكتب علينا ، وأبوا أن يحجوا   " . قال الله تعالى : ومن كفر فإن الله غني عن العالمين   [ 3 \ 97 ] . 

 [ ص: 204 ] الوجه الثاني : أن المراد بقوله : ومن كفر   [ 3 \ 97 ] ، أي : ومن لم يحج على سبيل التغليظ البالغ في الزجر عن ترك الحج مع الاستطاعة كقوله للمقداد الثابت  في " الصحيحين " حين سأله عن قتل من أسلم من الكفار بعد أن قطع يده في الحرب : " لا تقتله ، فإن قتلته فإنه بمنزلتك قبل أن تقتله ، وإنك بمنزلته قبل أن يقول الكلمة التي قال   " . 

الوجه الثالث : حمل الآية على ظاهرها وأن من لم يحج مع الاستطاعة فقد كفر . 

وقد روي عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : " من ملك زادا وراحلة ، ولم يحج بيت الله فلا يضره ، مات يهوديا ، أو نصرانيا ; وذلك بأن الله قال : ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا ومن كفر فإن الله غني عن العالمين   " [ 3 \ 97 ] . 

روى هذا الحديث الترمذي  ،  وابن جرير  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، وابن مردويه  ، كما نقله عنهم ابن كثير  وهو حديث ضعيف ضعفه غير واحد بأن في إسناده هلال بن عبد الله مولى ربيعة بن عمرو بن مسلم الباهلي  ، وهلال هذا . قال الترمذي    : مجهول ، وقال  البخاري    : منكر الحديث ، وفي إسناده أيضا الحارث  الذي رواه عن علي    - رضي الله عنه - قال الترمذي    : إنه يضعف في الحديث . وقال  ابن عدي    : هذا الحديث ليس بمحفوظ . انتهى بالمعنى من ابن كثير .  

وقال ابن حجر :  في " الكافي الشاف في تخريج أحاديث الكشاف " : في هذا الحديث أخرجه الترمذي  من رواية هلال بن عبد الله الباهلي ،  حدثنا أبو إسحاق  عن الحارث  ، عن علي  رفعه : " من ملك زادا وراحلة تبلغه إلى بيت الله ، ولم يحج فلا عليه أن يموت يهوديا أو نصرانيا   " . 

وقال : غريب وفي إسناده مقال ، وهلال بن عبد الله  مجهول ، والحارث  يضعف ، وأخرجه البزار  من هذا الوجه ، وقال : لا نعلمه عن علي  إلا من هذا الوجه ، وأخرجه  ابن عدي  ،  والعقيلي  في ترجمة هلال  ، ونقلا عن  البخاري  أنه منكر الحديث . 

وقال البيهقي  في " الشعب " : تفرد به هلال  وله شاهد من حديث أبي أمامة  ، أخرجه الدارمي  بلفظ : " من لم يمنعه عن الحج حاجة ظاهرة ، أو سلطان جائر ، أو مرض حابس ، فمات فليمت إن شاء يهوديا ، أو إن شاء نصرانيا " ، أخرجه من رواية شريك  عن  ليث بن أبي سليم  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن سابط  عنه ، ومن هذا الوجه أخرجه   [ ص: 205 ] البيهقي  في " الشعب " ، وأخرجه  ابن أبي شيبة  عن أبي الأحوص  ، عن ليث  ، عن عبد الرحمن  مرسلا لم يذكر أبا أمامة  وأورده  ابن الجوزي  في " الموضوعات " من طريق  ابن عدي  ،  وابن عدي  وأورده في " الكامل " في ترجمة أبي المهزوم يزيد بن سفيان  عن  أبي هريرة  مرفوعا نحوه ، ونقل عن القلاس أنه كذب أبا المهزوم ، وهذا من غلط  ابن الجوزي  في تصرفه ; لأن الطريق إلى أبي أمامة  ليس فيها من اتهم بالكذب . 

وقد صح عن  عمر بن الخطاب -  رضي الله عنه - أنه قال : من أطاق الحج فلم يحج فسواء مات يهوديا أو نصرانيا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله حق تقاته الآية أكثر العلماء على أنها منسوخة بقوله : فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم   [ 64 \ 16 ] . 

وقال بعضهم : هي مبينة للمراد منها فقوله : حق تقاته ، أي : بقدر الطاقة ، والله تعالى أعلم . 
قوله تعالى : واذكروا نعمة الله عليكم إذ كنتم أعداء فألف بين قلوبكم فأصبحتم بنعمته إخوانا ،   لم يبين هنا ما بلغته معاداتهم من الشدة ، ولكنه بين في موضع آخر أن   معاداتهم بلغت من الشدة أمرا عظيما حتى لو أنفق ما في الأرض كله ; لإزالتها   وللتأليف بين قلوبهم لم يفد ذلك شيئا وذلك في قوله : وإن يريدوا أن يخدعوك فإن حسبك الله هو الذي أيدك بنصره وبالمؤمنين وألف بين قلوبهم لو أنفقت ما في الأرض جميعا ما ألفت بين قلوبهم ولكن الله ألف بينهم إنه عزيز حكيم   [ 8 \ 62 \ 63 ] . 
قوله تعالى : واذكروا نعمة الله عليكم إذ كنتم أعداء فألف بين قلوبكم فأصبحتم بنعمته إخوانا ،   لم يبين هنا ما بلغته معاداتهم من الشدة ، ولكنه بين في موضع آخر أن   معاداتهم بلغت من الشدة أمرا عظيما حتى لو أنفق ما في الأرض كله ; لإزالتها   وللتأليف بين قلوبهم لم يفد ذلك شيئا وذلك في قوله : وإن يريدوا أن يخدعوك فإن حسبك الله هو الذي أيدك بنصره وبالمؤمنين وألف بين قلوبهم لو أنفقت ما في الأرض جميعا ما ألفت بين قلوبهم ولكن الله ألف بينهم إنه عزيز حكيم   [ 8 \ 62 \ 63 ] . 
قوله تعالى : وتسود وجوه بين في هذه الآية الكريمة أن من أسباب اسوداد الوجوه يوم القيامة الكفر بعد الإيمان ، وذلك في قوله : فأما الذين اسودت وجوههم أكفرتم بعد إيمانكم الآية [ 3 \ 106 ] . 

وبين في موضع آخر أن من أسباب ذلك الكذب على الله تعالى وهو قوله تعالى : ويوم القيامة ترى الذين كذبوا على الله وجوههم مسودة   [ 39 \ 60 ] . وبين في موضع آخر أن من أسباب ذلك اكتساب السيئات ، وهو قوله : والذين كسبوا السيئات جزاء سيئة بمثلها وترهقهم ذلة ما لهم من الله من عاصم كأنما أغشيت وجوههم قطعا من الليل مظلما   [ 10 \ 27 ] ، وبين في موضع آخر أن من أسباب ذلك الكفر والفجور وهو   [ ص: 206 ] قوله تعالى : ووجوه يومئذ عليها غبرة ترهقها قترة أولئك هم الكفرة الفجرة   [ 80 \ 40 \ 42 ] . 

وهذه الأسباب في الحقيقة شيء واحد عبر عنه بعبارات مختلفة ، وهو الكفر   بالله تعالى ، وبين في موضع آخر شدة تشويه وجوههم بزرقة العيون ، وهو قوله :   ونحشر المجرمين يومئذ زرقا    [ 20 \ 102 ] ،  وأقبح صورة أن تكون الوجوه سودا والعيون زرقا ، ألا ترى  الشاعر لما أراد  أن يصور علل البخيل في أقبح صورة ، وأشوهها اقترح لها زرقة  العيون ،  واسوداد الوجوه في قوله : 

وللبخيل على أمواله علل زرق العيون عليها أوجه سود
قوله تعالى : من أهل الكتاب أمة قائمة يتلون آيات الله آناء الليل وهم يسجدون ،   ذكر هنا من صفات هذه الطائفة المؤمنة من أهل الكتاب أنها قائمة ، أي :   مستقيمة على الحق وأنها تتلو آيات الله آناء الليل ، وتصلي ، وتؤمن بالله ،   وتأمر بالمعروف وتنهى عن المنكر . 

وذكر في موضع آخر أنها تتلو الكتاب حق تلاوته وتؤمن بالله ، وهو قوله : الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به   [ 2 \ 121 ] . 

وذكر في موضع آخر أنهم يؤمنون بالله وما أنزل إلينا وما أنزل إليهم ، وأنهم خاشعون لله لا يشترون بآياته ثمنا قليلا ، وهو قوله : وإن من أهل الكتاب لمن يؤمن بالله وما أنزل إليكم وما أنزل إليهم خاشعين لله لا يشترون بآيات الله ثمنا قليلا   [ 3 \ 199 ] . وذكر في موضع آخر أنهم يفرحون بإنزال القرآن ، وهو قوله تعالى : والذين آتيناهم الكتاب يفرحون بما أنزل إليك   [ 13 \ 36 ] . وذكر في موضع آخر أنهم يعلمون أن إنزال القرآن من الله حق ، وهو قوله : والذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعلمون أنه منزل من ربك بالحق الآية [ 6 \ 114 ] ، وذكر في موضع آخر أنهم إذا تلي عليهم القرآن خروا لأذقانهم سجدا ، وسبحوا ربهم ، وبكوا ، وهو قوله : إن الذين أوتوا العلم من قبله إذا يتلى عليهم يخرون للأذقان سجدا ويقولون سبحان ربنا إن كان وعد ربنا لمفعولا ويخرون للأذقان يبكون ويزيدهم خشوعا   [ 17 \ 107 \ 109 ] . 

وقال في بكائهم عند سماعه أيضا : وإذا سمعوا ما أنزل إلى الرسول ترى أعينهم تفيض من الدمع مما عرفوا من الحق   [ 5 \ 83 ] ،   [ ص: 207 ] وذكر في موضع آخر أن هذه الطائفة من أهل الكتاب ، تؤتى أجرها مرتين ، وهو قوله : ولقد وصلنا لهم القول لعلهم يتذكرون الذين آتيناهم الكتاب من قبله هم به يؤمنون وإذا يتلى عليهم قالوا آمنا به إنه الحق من ربنا إنا كنا من قبله مسلمين أولئك يؤتون أجرهم مرتين بما صبروا   [ 28 \ 51 \ 54 ] . 
قوله تعالى : وتؤمنون بالكتاب كله الآية ، يعني : وتؤمنون بالكتب كلها كما يدل له قوله تعالى : وقل آمنت بما أنزل الله من كتاب   [ 42 \ 15 ] ، وقوله : كل آمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه الآية [ 2 \ 285 ] . 
قوله تعالى : وجنة عرضها السماوات والأرض يعني : عرضها كعرض السماوات والأرض كما بينه قوله تعالى في سورة الحديد : سابقوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها كعرض السماء والأرض     [ 57 \ 21 ] ، وآية " آل عمران " هذه تبين أن المراد بالسماء في آية "   الحديد " جنسها الصادق بجميع السماوات كما هو ظاهر ، والعلم عند الله تعالى   . 
قوله تعالى : إن يمسسكم قرح فقد مس القوم قرح مثله ،   المراد بالقرح الذي مس المسلمين هو ما أصابهم يوم أحد من القتل والجرح ،   كما أشار له تعالى في هذه السورة الكريمة في مواضع متعددة كقوله : ولقد كنتم تمنون الموت من قبل أن تلقوه فقد رأيتموه وأنتم تنظرون   [ 3 \ 143 ] ، وقوله : ويتخذ منكم شهداء الآية [ 3 \ 140 ] ، وقوله : حتى إذا فشلتم وتنازعتم في الأمر وعصيتم من بعد ما أراكم ما تحبون منكم من يريد الدنيا ومنكم من يريد الآخرة ثم صرفكم عنهم ليبتليكم   [ 3 \ 152 ] ، وقوله : إذ تصعدون ولا تلوون على أحد والرسول يدعوكم في أخراكم   [ 3 \ 153 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

وأما المراد بالقرح الذي مس القوم المشركين فيحتمل أنه هو ما أصابهم يوم بدر من القتل والأسر ، وعليه فإليه الإشارة بقوله : إذ يوحي ربك إلى الملائكة أني معكم فثبتوا الذين آمنوا سألقي في قلوب الذين كفروا الرعب فاضربوا فوق الأعناق واضربوا منهم كل بنان ذلك بأنهم شاقوا الله ورسوله ومن يشاقق الله ورسوله فإن الله شديد العقاب   [ 8 \ 12 \ 13 ] . 

 [ ص: 208 ] ويحتمل أيضا أنه هزيمة المشركين أولا يوم أحد ، كما سيأتي قريبا إن شاء الله تعالى ، وقد أشار إلى القرحين معا بقوله : أولما أصابتكم مصيبة قد أصبتم مثليها     [ 3 \ 165 ] ، فالمراد بمصيبة المسلمين القرح الذي مسهم يوم أحد ،   والمراد بمصيبة الكفار بمثليها قبل القرح الذي مسهم يوم بدر ; لأن المسلمين   يوم أحد قتل منهم سبعون ، والكفار يوم بدر قتل منهم سبعون ، وأسر سبعون .  

وهذا قول الجمهور وذكر بعض العلماء أن المصيبة التي أصابت المشركين هي ما أصابهم يوم أحد من قتل وهزيمة ، حيث قتل حملة اللواء من بني عبد الدار  ، وانهزم المشركون في أول الأمر هزيمة منكرة ، وبقي لواؤهم ساقطا حتى رفعته عمرة بنت علقمة الحارثية  ، وفي ذلك يقول حسان    : [ الطويل ] 
**فلولا لواء الحارثية أصبحوا يباعون في الأسواق بيع الجلائب 

**وعلى هذا الوجه : فالقرح الذي أصاب القوم المشركين يشير إليه قوله تعالى : ولقد صدقكم الله وعده إذ تحسونهم بإذنه الآية   [ 3 \ 152 ] . ومعنى تحسونهم : تقتلونهم ، وتستأصلونهم ، وأصله من الحس   الذي هو الإدراك بالحاسة ، فمعنى حسه أذهب حسه بالقتل ، ومنه قول جرير    : 

[ الوافر ] 
**تحسهم السيوف كما تسامى     حريق النار في أجم الحصيد 
**

وقول الآخر : [ الطويل ] 
**حسسناهم بالسيف حسا فأصبحت     بقيتهم قد شردوا وتبددوا 


**وقول رؤبة : [ الرجز ] 
**إذا شكونا سنة حسوسا     تأكل بعد الأخضر اليبيسا 
**

يعني بالسنة الحسوس : السنة المجدبة التي تأكل كل شيء ، وقد قدمنا في ترجمة   هذا الكتاب أن الآية قد يكون فيها احتمالان ، وكل منهما يشهد له قرآن ،   وكلاهما حق فنذكرهما معا ، وما يشهد لكل واحد منهما . 

قال بعض العلماء : وقرينة السياق تدل على أن القرح الذي أصاب المشركين ما   وقع بهم يوم أحد ; لأن الكلام في وقعة أحد ولكن التثنية في قوله : مثليها   تدل على أن القرح الذي أصاب المشركين ما وقع بهم يوم بدر ; لأنه لم ينقل   أحد أن الكفار يوم   [ ص: 209 ] أحد  أصيبوا  بمثلي ما أصيب به المسلمون ، ولا حجة في قوله : تحسونهم ; لأن ذلك  الحس  والاستئصال في خصوص الذي قتلوا من المشركين ، وهم أقل ممن قتل من  المسلمين  يوم أحد ، كما هو معلوم . 

فإن قيل : ما وجه الجمع بين الإفراد في قوله : قرح مثله   [ 3 \ 140 ] ، وبين التثنية في قوله : قد أصبتم مثليها ، فالجواب والله تعالى أعلم أن المراد بالتثنية قتل سبعين وأسر سبعين يوم بدر في مقابلة سبعين يوم أحد ، كما عليه جمهور العلماء . 

والمراد بإفراد المثل : تشبيه القرح بالقرح في مطلق النكاية والألم ، والقراءتان السبعيتان في قوله : إن يمسسكم قرح فقد مس القوم قرح   [ 3 \ 140 ] ، بفتح القاف وضمها في الحرفين معناهما واحد فهما لغتان كالضعف والضعف . 

وقال الفراء    : القرح بالفتح الجرح وبالضم ألمه اهـ . ومن إطلاق العرب القرح على الجرح قول متمم بن نويرة التميمي    : 

[ الطويل ] 
**قعيدك ألا تسمعيني ملامة     ولا تنكئي قرح الفؤاد فييجعا 
**
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (26)
سورة آل عمران (4)

قوله تعالى : أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يعلم الله الذين جاهدوا منكم ويعلم الصابرين ، أنكر الله في هذه الآية على من ظن أنه يدخل الجنة دون أن يبتلى بشدائد التكاليف التي يحصل بها الفرق بين الصابر المخلص في دينه ، وبين غيره وأوضح هذا المعنى في آيات متعددة كقوله :أم   حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يأتكم مثل الذين خلوا من قبلكم مستهم البأساء   والضراء وزلزلوا حتى يقول الرسول والذين آمنوا معه متى نصر الله ألا إن  نصر  الله قريب   [ 2 \ 214 ] ، وقوله : أم حسبتم أن تتركوا ولما يعلم الله الذين جاهدوا منكم ولم يتخذوا من دون الله ولا رسوله ولا المؤمنين وليجة والله خبير بما تعملون   [ 9 \ 16 ] ، وقوله : الم أحسب الناس أن يتركوا أن يقولوا آمنا وهم لا يفتنون ولقد فتنا الذين من قبلهم فليعلمن الله الذين صدقوا وليعلمن الكاذبين   [ 29 ] . 

وفي هذه الآيات سر لطيف وعبرة وحكمة ، وذلك أن أبانا آدم  كان في الجنة يأكل منها رغدا حيث شاء في أتم نعمة وأكمل سرور ، وأرغد عيش . كما قال له ربه : إن لك ألا تجوع فيها ولا تعرى وأنك لا تظمأ فيها ولا تضحى   [ 20 \ 118 \ 119 ] ، ولو   [ ص:  210 ] تناسلنا  فيها لكنا في أرغد عيش وأتم نعمة ، ولكن إبليس عليه لعائن  الله احتال  بمكره وخداعه على أبوينا حتى أخرجهما من الجنة ، إلى دار  الشقاء والتعب . 

وحينئذ حكم الله تعالى أن جنته لا يدخلها أحد إلا بعد الابتلاء بالشدائد   وصعوبة التكاليف . فعلى العاقل منا معاشر بني آدم أن يتصور الواقع ويعلم   أننا في الحقيقة سبي سباه إبليس بمكره وخداعه من وطنه الكريم إلى دار   الشقاء والبلاء ، فيجاهد عدوه إبليس ونفسه الأمارة بالسوء حتى يرجع إلى   الوطن الأول الكريم ، كما قال ابن القيم    : [ الطويل ] 
**ولكننا سبي العدو فهل ترى نرد إلى أوطاننا ونسلم* *

ولهذه الحكمة أكثر الله تعالى في كتابه من ذكر قصة إبليس مع آدم  لتكون نصب أعيننا دائما . 
قوله تعالى : وكأين من نبي قاتل معه ربيون كثير الآية   ، هذه الآية الكريمة على قراءة من قرأ قتل بالبناء للمفعول يحتمل نائب   الفاعل فيها أن يكون لفظة ربيون وعليه فليس في قتل ضمير أصلا ، ويحتمل أن   يكون نائب الفاعل ضميرا عائدا إلى النبي ، وعليه فمعه خبر مقدم وربيون   مبتدأ مؤخر سوغ الابتداء به اعتماده على الظرف قبله ووصفه بما بعده والجملة   حالية والرابط الضمير ، وسوغ إتيان الحال من النكرة التي هي نبي وصفه   بالقتل ظلما ، وهذا هو أجود الأعاريب المذكورة في الآية على هذا القول ،   وبهذين الاحتمالين في نائب الفاعل المذكور يظهر أن في الآية إجمالا .   والآيات القرآنية مبينة أن النبي المقاتل غير مغلوب بل هو غالب ، كما صرح   تعالى بذلك في قوله : كتب الله لأغلبن أنا ورسلي   [ 58 \ 21 ] ، وقال قبل هذا : أولئك في الأذلين   [ 58 \ 20 ] ، وقال بعده : إن الله قوي عزيز   . 

وأغلب معاني الغلبة في القرآن الغلبة بالسيف والسنان كقوله : إن يكن منكم عشرون صابرون يغلبوا مائتين وإن يكن منكم مائة يغلبوا ألفا من الذين كفروا   [ 8 \ 65 ] ، وقوله : فإن يكن منكم مائة صابرة يغلبوا مائتين وإن يكن منكم ألف يغلبوا ألفين ، وقوله : الم غلبت الروم في أدنى الأرض وهم من بعد غلبهم سيغلبون في بضع سنين   [ 30 \ 40 ] ، وقوله : كم من فئة قليلة غلبت فئة كثيرة   [ 2 \ 249 ] ، وقوله : قل للذين كفروا ستغلبون   [ 3 \ 12 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 [ ص: 211 ] وبين تعالى أن المقتول ليس بغالب بل هو قسم مقابل للغالب بقوله : ومن يقاتل في سبيل الله فيقتل أو يغلب     [ 4 \ 74 ] ، فاتضح من هذه الآيات أن القتل ليس واقعا على النبي المقاتل  ;  لأن الله كتب وقضى له في أزله أنه غالب ، وصرح بأن المقتول غير غالب . 

وقد حقق العلماء أن غلبة الأنبياء على قسمين     : غلبة بالحجة والبيان ، وهي ثابتة لجميعهم ، وغلبة بالسيف والسنان ،  وهي  ثابتة لخصوص الذين أمروا منهم بالقتال في سبيل الله ; لأن من لم يؤمر   بالقتال ليس بغالب ولا مغلوب ; لأنه لم يغالب في شيء وتصريحه تعالى ، بأنه   كتب إن رسله غالبون شامل لغلبتهم من غالبهم بالسيف ، كما بينا أن ذلك هو   معنى الغلبة في القرآن ، وشامل أيضا لغلبتهم بالحجة والبيان ، فهو مبين أن   نصر الرسل المذكور في قوله : إنا لننصر رسلنا الآية [ 40 \ 51 ] ، وفي قوله : ولقد سبقت كلمتنا لعبادنا المرسلين إنهم لهم المنصورون     [ 37 \ 171 \ 172 ] ، أنه نصر غلبة بالسيف والسنان للذين أمروا منهم   بالجهاد ; لأن الغلبة التي بين أنها كتبها لهم أخص من مطلق النصر ; لأنها   نصر خاص ، والغلبة لغة القهر والنصر لغة إعانة المظلوم ، فيجب بيان هذا   الأعم بذلك الأخص . 

وبهذا تعلم أن ما قاله الإمام الكبير  ابن جرير    - رحمه الله - ومن تبعه في تفسير قوله : إنا لننصر الآية ، من أنه لا مانع من قتل الرسول المأمور بالجهاد ، وأن نصره المنصوص في الآية ، حينئذ يحمل على أحد أمرين : 

أحدهما : أن الله ينصره بعد الموت ، بأن يسلط على من قتله من ينتقم منه ، كما فعل بالذين قتلوا يحيى  وزكرياء  وشعيا  من تسليط بختنصر  عليهم ، ونحو ذلك . 

الثاني : حمل الرسل في قوله : إنا لننصر رسلنا على خصوص نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وحده ، أنه لا يجوز حمل القرآن عليه لأمرين : 

أحدهما : أنه خروج بكتاب الله عن ظاهره المتبادر منه بغير دليل من كتاب ،   ولا سنة ولا إجماع ، والحكم بأن المقتول من المتقاتلين هو المنصور بعيد جدا   ، غير معروف في لسان العرب ، فحمل القرآن عليه بلا دليل غلط ظاهر ، وكذلك   حمل الرسل على نبينا وحده - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فهو بعيد جدا أيضا ،   والآيات الدالة على عموم الوعد بالنصر لجميع الرسل كثيرة ، لا نزاع فيها . 

 [ ص: 212 ] الثاني  : أن الله لم يقتصر في  كتابه على مطلق النصر الذي هو في اللغة إعانة  المظلوم ، بل صرح بأن ذلك  النصر المذكور للرسل نصر غلبة بقوله : كتب الله لأغلبن أنا ورسلي الآية ، وقد رأيت معنى الغلبة في القرآن ومر عليك أن الله جعل المقتول قسما مقابلا للغالب في قوله : ومن يقاتل في سبيل الله فيقتل أو يغلب ، وصرح تعالى بأن ما وعد به رسله لا يمكن تبديله بقوله جل وعلا : ولقد كذبت رسل من قبلك فصبروا على ما كذبوا وأوذوا حتى أتاهم نصرنا ولا مبدل لكلمات الله ولقد جاءك من نبإ المرسلين   [ 6 \ 34 ] ، ولا شك أن قوله تعالى : كتب الله لأغلبن أنا ورسلي   [ 21 ] ، من كلماته التي صرح بأنها لا مبدل لها وقد نفى جل وعلا عن المنصور أن يكون مغلوبا نفيا باتا بقوله : إن ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم   [ 3 \ 160 ] ، وذكر مقاتل أن سبب نزول قوله تعالى : كتب الله لأغلبن الآية [ 58 \ 21 ] أن بعض الناس قال : أيظن محمد  وأصحابه أن يغلبوا الروم  وفارس  ، كما غلبوا العرب  زاعما أن الروم  وفارس  لا   يغلبهم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لكثرتهم ، وقوتهم فأنزل الله الآية ،   وهو يدل على أن الغلبة المذكورة فيها غلبة بالسيف والسنان ; لأن صورة   السبب لا يمكن إخراجها ، ويدل له قوله قبله : أولئك في الأذلين   [ 58 \ 20 ] ، وقوله بعده : إن الله قوي عزيز   . 

وقد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب أننا نستشهد للبيان بالقراءة السبعية بقراءة   شاذة ، فيشهد للبيان الذي بينا به ، أن نائب الفاعل ربيون ، وأن بعض   القراء غير السبعة قرأ قتل معه ربيون بالتشديد ; لأن التكثير المدلول عليه   بالتشديد يقتضي أن القتل واقع على الربيين . 

ولهذه القراءة رجح  الزمخشري  ، والبيضاوي  ،  وابن جني    ; أن نائب الفاعل ربيون ، ومال إلى ذلك الألوسي  في   " تفسيره " مبينا أن دعوى كون التشديد لا ينافي وقوع القتل على النبي ;   لأن : كأين إخبار بعدد كثير أي : كثير من أفراد النبي قتل خلاف الظاهر ،   وهو كما قال ، فإن قيل : قد عرفنا أن نائب الفاعل المذكور محتمل لأمرين ،   وقد ادعيتم أن القرآن دل على أنه ربيون لا ضمير النبي لتصريحه بأن الرسل   غالبون ، والمقتول غير غالب ، ونحن نقول دل القرآن في آيات أخر ، على أن   نائب الفاعل ضمير النبي ، لتصريحه في آيات كثيرة بقتل بعض الرسل كقوله : ففريقا كذبتم وفريقا تقتلون   [ 2 \ 87 ] ، وقوله : قل قد جاءكم رسل من قبلي بالبينات وبالذي قلتم فلم قتلتموهم  [ ص:  213 ] الآية  [ 3 \ 183 ] ، فما وجه ترجيح ما استدللتم به على أن النائب  ربيون ، على ما  استدللنا به على أن النائب ضمير النبي فالجواب من ثلاثة  أوجه : 

الأول : أن ما استدللنا به أخص مما استدللتم به ، والأخص مقدم على الأعم ،   ولا يتعارض عام وخاص ، كما تقرر في الأصول ، وإيضاحه أن دليلنا في خصوص  نبي  أمر بالمغالبة في شيء ، فنحن نجزم بأنه غالب فيه تصديقا لربنا في قوله  : كتب الله لأغلبن أنا ورسلي ،  سواء أكانت تلك  المغالبة في الحجة والبيان ، أم بالسيف والسنان ، ودليلكم  فيما هو أعم من  هذا ; لأن الآيات التي دلت على قتل بعض الرسل ، لم تدل على  أنه في خصوص  جهاد ، بل ظاهرها أنه في غير جهاد ، كما يوضحه . 

الوجه الثاني : وهو أن جميع الآيات الدالة على أن بعض الرسل قتلهم أعداء الله كلها في قتل بني إسرائيل أنبياءهم ، في غير جهاد ، ومقاتلة إلا موضع النزاع وحده . 

الوجه الثالث : أن ما رجحناه من أن نائب الفاعل ربيون ، تتفق عليه آيات   القرآن اتفاقا واضحا ، لا لبس فيه على مقتضى اللسان العربي في أفصح لغاته ،   ولم تتصادم منه آيتان ، حيث حملنا الرسول المقتول على الذي لم يؤمر   بالجهاد ، فقتله إذن لا إشكال فيه ، ولا يؤدي إلى معارضة آية واحدة من كتاب   الله ; لأن الله حكم للرسل بالغلبة ، والغلبة لا تكون إلا مع مغالبة ،   وهذا لم يؤمر بالمغالبة في شيء ، ولو أمر بها في شيء لغلب فيه ، ولو قلنا   بأن نائب الفاعل ضمير النبي لصار المعنى أن كثيرا من الأنبياء المقاتلين   قتلوا في ميدان الحرب ، كما تدل عليه صيغة وكأين المميزة بقوله : من نبي ،   وقتل الأعداء هذا العدد الكثير من الأنبياء المقاتلين في ميدان الحرب  مناقض  مناقضة صريحة لقوله : كتب الله لأغلبن أنا ورسلي ، وقد عرفت معنى  الغلبة  في القرآن ، وعرفت أنه تعالى بين أن المقتول غير الغالب كما تقدم ،  وهذا  الكتاب العزيز ما أنزل ليضرب بعضه بعضا ، ولكن أنزل ; ليصدق بعضه  بعضا ،  فاتضح أن القرآن دل دلالة واضحة على أن نائب الفاعل ربيون ، وأنه  لم يقتل  رسول في جهاد ، كما جزم به  الحسن البصري   وسعيد بن جبير  ،  والزجاج  ،  والفراء  ، وغير واحد ، وقصدنا في هذا الكتاب البيان بالقرآن ، لا بأقوال العلماء ، ولذا لم ننقل أقوال من رجح ما ذكرنا . 

وما رجح به بعض العلماء كون نائب الفاعل ضمير النبي من أن سبب النزول يدل على ذلك ; لأن سبب نزولها أن الصائح صاح قتل محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأن قوله : أفإن مات أو قتل  [ ص: 214 ]   [ 3 \ 144 ] ، يدل على ذلك وأن قوله : فما وهنوا لما أصابهم في سبيل الله     [ 3 \ 146 ] ، يدل على أن الربيين لم يقتلوا ; لأنهم لو قتلوا لما قال   عنهم : فما وهنوا لما أصابهم الآية ، فهو كلام كله ساقط وترجيحات لا معول   عليها فالترجيح بسبب النزول فيه أن سبب النزول لو كان يقتضي تعيين ذكر قتل   النبي لكانت قراءة الجمهور قاتل بصيغة الماضي من المفاعلة جارية على خلاف   المتعين وهو ظاهر السقوط كما ترى والترجيح بقوله : أفإن مات أو قتل ، ظاهر   السقوط ; لأنهما معلقان بأداة الشرط والمعلق بها لا بدل على وقوع نسبة  أصلا  لا إيجابا ، لا سلبا حتى يرجح بها غيرها . 

وإذا نظرنا إلى الواقع في نفس الأمر وجدنا نبيهم - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في   ذلك الوقت لم يقتل ، ولم يمت والترجيح بقوله : فما وهنوا ، سقوطه كالشمس   في رابعة النهار وأعظم دليل قطعي على سقوطه قراءة حمزة   والكسائي    : ولا تقاتلوهم عند المسجد الحرام حتى يقاتلوكم فيه فإن قاتلوكم فاقتلوهم     [ 2 \ 191 ] ، كل الأفعال من القتل لا من القتال ، وهذه القراءة السبعية   المتواترة فيها . فإن قتلوكم بلا ألف بعد القاف فعل ماض من القتل  فاقتلوهم  أفتقولون هذا لا يصح ; لأن المقتول لا يمكن أن يؤمر بقتل قاتله .  بل المعنى  قتلوا بعضكم وهو معنى مشهور في اللغة العربية يقولون : قتلونا  وقتلناهم ،  يعنون وقوع القتل على البعض كما لا يخفى . وقد أشرنا إلى هذا  البيان في  كتابنا " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " ، والعلم عند  الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تكونوا كالذين كفروا وقالوا لإخوانهم إذا ضربوا في الأرض أو كانوا غزى لو كانوا عندنا ما ماتوا وما قتلوا ذكر   في هذه الآية الكريمة أن المنافقين إذا مات بعض إخوانهم يقولون : لو   أطاعونا فلم يخرجوا إلى الغزو ما قتلوا ، ولم يبين هنا هل يقولون لهم ذلك   قبل السفر إلى الغزو ليثبطوهم أو لا ؟ ونظير هذه الآية : قوله تعالى : الذين قالوا لإخوانهم وقعدوا لو أطاعونا ما قتلوا     [ 3 \ 168 ] ، ولكنه بين في آيات أخر أنهم يقولون لهم ذلك قبل الغزو   ليثبطوهم كقوله : وقالوا لا تنفروا في الحر الآية [ 9 \ 81 ] ، وقوله : قد يعلم الله المعوقين منكم والقائلين لإخوانهم هلم إلينا   [ 33 \ 18 ] ، وقوله : وإن منكم لمن ليبطئن   [ 4 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
قوله تعالى : ولئن قتلتم في سبيل الله أو متم لمغفرة من الله ورحمة خير مما يجمعون ، ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة أن المقتول في الجهاد والميت كلاهما ينال   [ ص:  215 ] مغفرة  من الله ، ورحمة خيرا له مما يجمعه من حطام الدنيا ، وأوضح  وجه ذلك في آية  أخرى بين فيها أن الله اشترى منه حياة قصيرة فانية منغصة  بالمصائب ،  والآلام بحياة أبدية لذيذة لا تنقطع ولا يتأذى صاحبها بشيء  واشترى منه مالا  قليلا فانيا بملك لا ينفد ولا ينقضي أبدا ، وهي قوله : إن   الله اشترى من المؤمنين أنفسهم وأموالهم بأن لهم الجنة يقاتلون في سبيل   الله فيقتلون ويقتلون وعدا عليه حقا في التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن ومن أوفى   بعهده من الله فاستبشروا ببيعكم الذي بايعتم به وذلك هو الفوز العظيم   [ 9 \ 111 ] ، وقال تعالى : وإذا رأيت ثم رأيت نعيما وملكا كبيرا   [ 76 \ 20 ] ، وبين في آية أخرى أن فضل الله ، ورحمته خير مما يجمعه أهل الدنيا من حطامها وزاد فيها الأمر بالفرح بفضل الله ورحمته دون حطام الدنيا ، وهي قوله تعالى : قل بفضل الله وبرحمته فبذلك فليفرحوا هو خير مما يجمعون   [ 10 \ 58 ] ، وتقديم المعمول يؤذن بالحصر أعني قوله : فبذلك فليفرحوا ، أي : دون غيره فلا يفرحوا بحطام الدنيا الذي يجمعونه . 

وقال تعالى : نحن قسمنا بينهم معيشتهم في الحياة الدنيا ورفعنا بعضهم فوق بعض درجات ليتخذ بعضهم بعضا سخريا ورحمة ربك خير مما يجمعون   [ 43 ] . 
قوله تعالى : فاعف عنهم واستغفر الآية . قد قدمنا في سورة " الفاتحة " في الكلام على قوله تعالى : صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم     [ 1 \ 7 ] ، أن الجموع المذكرة ونحوها مما يختص بجماعة العقلاء من  الذكور  إذا وردت في كتاب الله تعالى ، أو سنة نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  اختلف  العلماء فيها هل يدخل النساء أو لا يدخلن ؟ إلا بدليل على دخولهن  وبذلك  تعلم أن قوله تعالى : واستغفر لهم يحتمل دخول النساء فيه وعدم دخولهن بناء   على الاختلاف المذكور ، ولكنه تعالى بين في موضع آخر أنهن داخلات في جملة   من أمره - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالاستغفار لهم ، وهو قوله تعالى : فاعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله واستغفر لذنبك وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات   [ 47 \ 19 ] . 
قوله تعالى : أفمن اتبع رضوان الله كمن باء بسخط من الله الآية   ، ذكر في هذه الآية أن من اتبع رضوان الله ليس كمن باء بسخط منه ; لأن   همزة الإنكار بمعنى النفي ولم يذكر هنا صفة من اتبع رضوان الله ، ولكن أشار   إلى بعضها في موضع آخر وهو قوله : الذين قال لهم الناس إن الناس قد جمعوا لكم فاخشوهم فزادهم إيمانا وقالوا حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل فانقلبوا بنعمة من الله وفضل لم يمسسهم سوء واتبعوا رضوان الله والله ذو فضل عظيم  [ ص: 216 ]   [ 3 \ 173 \ 174 ] . 

وأشار إلى بعض صفات من باء بسخط من الله بقوله : ترى كثيرا منهم يتولون الذين كفروا لبئس ما قدمت لهم أنفسهم أن سخط الله عليهم وفي العذاب هم خالدون   [ 5 \ 80 ] ، وبقوله هنا : ومن يغلل يأت بما غل الآية [ 3 \ 161 ] . 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (27)
سورة آل عمران (5)


قوله تعالى : أولما أصابتكم مصيبة قد أصبتم مثليها قلتم أنى هذا قل هو من عند أنفسكم ، ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة أن ما أصاب المسلمين يوم أحد  إنما جاءهم من قبل أنفسهم ، ولم يبين تفصيل ذلك هنا ولكنه فصله في موضع آخر وهو قوله : ولقد   صدقكم الله وعده إذ تحسونهم بإذنه حتى إذا فشلتم وتنازعتم في الأمر  وعصيتم  من بعد ما أراكم ما تحبون منكم من يريد الدنيا ومنكم من يريد  الآخرة ثم  صرفكم عنهم ليبتليكم   [ 3 \ 152 ] ، وهذا هو الظاهر في معنى الآية ; لأن خير ما يبين به القرآن القرآن . 

وأما على القول الآخر فلا بيان بالآية ، وهو أن معنى : قل هو من عند أنفسكم ، أنهم خيروا يوم بدر  بين قتل أسارى بدر  ،   وبين أسرهم وأخذ الفداء على أن يستشهد منهم في العام القابل قدر الأسارى ،   فاختاروا الفداء على أن يستشهد منهم في العام القابل سبعون قدر أسارى بدر  ، كما رواه الإمام أحمد  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  عن  عمر بن الخطاب  ، وعقده أحمد البدوي الشنقيطي  في نظمه للمغازي بقوله : [ الرجز ] 
**والمسلمون خيروا بين الفدا وقدرهم في قابل يستشهدا 

    وبين قتلهم فمالوا للفدا 
لأنه على القتال عضدا 

    وأنه أدى إلى الشهادة 
وهي قصارى الفوز والسعادة 
**

ونظمه هذا للمغازي جل اعتماده فيه على " عيون الأثر " لابن سيد الناس اليعمري  ، قال في مقدمته : [ الرجز ] 
**أرجوزة على عيون الأثر     جل اعتماد نظمها في السير 
**

وذكر شارحه أن الألف في قوله يستشهدا مبدلة من نون التوكيد الخفيفة وأنها   في البيت كقوله : [ المديد ] ربما أوفيت في علم ترفعن ثوبي شمالات 

 [ ص: 217 ] وعلى هذا القول : فالمعنى قل هو من عند أنفسكم حيث اخترتم الفداء واستشهاد قدر الأسارى منكم . 
قوله تعالى : ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا الآية . نهى الله تبارك وتعالى في هذه الآية عن ظن الموت بالشهداء ، وصرح بأنهم أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون ، وأنهم فرحون بما آتاهم الله من فضله ، ويستبشرون بالذين لم يلحقوا بهم من خلفهم ألا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون   . ولم يبين هنا هل حياتهم هذه في البرزخ يدرك أهل الدنيا حقيقتها أو لا ؟ ولكنه بين في سورة " البقرة " أنهم لا يدركونها بقوله : ولا تقولوا لمن يقتل في سبيل الله أموات بل أحياء ولكن لا تشعرون   [ 2 \ 154 ] ; لأن نفي الشعور يدل على نفي الإدراك من باب أولى كما هو ظاهر . 
قوله تعالى : الذين قال لهم الناس إن الناس قد جمعوا لكم الآية . 

قال جماعة من العلماء : المراد بالناس القائلين : إن الناس قد جمعوا لكم ، نعيم بن مسعود الأشجعي  أو أعرابي من خزاعة  كما أخرجه ابن مردويه  من حديث أبي رافع  ويدل لهذا توحيد المشار إليه في قوله تعالى : إنما ذلكم الشيطان الآية [ 3 \ 175 ] . 

قال صاحب " الإتقان " قال الفارسي    : ومما يقوي أن المراد به واحد قوله : إنما ذلكم الشيطان ،   فوقعت الإشارة بقوله : " ذلكم " إلى واحد بعينه ، ولو كان المعنى جمعا   لقال : إنما أولئكم الشيطان . فهذه دلالة ظاهرة في اللفظ . اهـ منه بلفظه .   
قوله تعالى : ولا يحسبن الذين كفروا أنما نملي لهم خير لأنفسهم إنما نملي لهم ليزدادوا إثما ولهم عذاب مهين ذكر   في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه يملي للكافرين ويمهلهم لزيادة الإثم عليهم ،   وشدة العذاب . وبين في موضع آخر أنه لا يمهلهم متنعمين هذا الإمهال إلا بعد   أن يبتليهم بالبأساء والضراء ، فإذا لم يتضرعوا أفاض عليهم النعم وأمهلهم   حتى يأخذهم بغتة ، كقوله : وما أرسلنا في قرية من نبي إلا أخذنا أهلها بالبأساء والضراء لعلهم يضرعون ثم بدلنا مكان السيئة الحسنة حتى عفوا وقالوا قد مس آباءنا الضراء والسراء فأخذناهم بغتة وهم لا يشعرون   [ 7 \ 94 ] ، وقوله : ولقد أرسلنا إلى أمم من قبلك فأخذناهم بالبأساء والضراء لعلهم يتضرعون فلولا إذ جاءهم بأسنا تضرعوا إلى قوله : أخذناهم بغتة فإذا هم مبلسون   [ 6 \ 44 ] . 

 [ ص: 218 ] وبين في موضع آخر : أن ذلك الاستدراج من كيده المتين ، وهو قوله : سنستدرجهم من حيث لا يعلمون وأملي لهم إن كيدي متين   [ 44 \ 45 \ 68 ] . 

وبين في موضع آخر : أن الكفار يغترون بذلك الاستدراج فيظنون أنه من   المسارعة لهم في الخيرات ، وأنهم يوم القيامة يؤتون خيرا من ذلك الذي أوتوه   في الدنيا ، كقوله تعالى : أيحسبون أنما نمدهم به من مال وبنين نسارع لهم في الخيرات بل لا يشعرون   [ 23 \ 55 \ 56 ] ، وقوله : أفرأيت الذي كفر بآياتنا وقال لأوتين مالا وولدا   [ 19 \ 77 ] ، وقوله : ولئن رددت إلى ربي لأجدن خيرا منها منقلبا   [ 18 \ 36 ] ، وقوله : ولئن رجعت إلى ربي إن لي عنده للحسنى   [ 41 \ 50 ] ، وقوله : وقالوا نحن أكثر أموالا وأولادا الآية   [ 34 \ 35 ] . كما تقدم ، والبأساء : الفقر والفاقة ، والضراء : المرض  على  قول الجمهور ، وهما مصدران مؤنثان لفظا بألف التأنيث الممدودة .
قوله تعالى : لتبلون  في أموالكم  وأنفسكم ولتسمعن من الذين أوتوا الكتاب من قبلكم ومن الذين  أشركوا أذى  كثيرا وإن تصبروا وتتقوا فإن ذلك من عزم الأمور ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة أن المؤمنين سيبتلون في أموالهم وأنفسهم ، وسيسمعون الأذى الكثير من أهل الكتاب والمشركين ، وأنهم إن صبروا على ذلك البلاء والأذى واتقوا الله ، فإن صبرهم وتقاهم من عزم الأمور ، أي : من الأمور التي ينبغي العزم والتصميم عليها لوجوبها . 

وقد بين في موضع آخر أن من جملة هذا البلاء : الخوف والجوع وأن البلاء في   الأنفس والأموال هو النقص فيها ، وأوضح فيه نتيجة الصبر المشار إليها هنا   بقوله : فإن ذلك من عزم الأمور ، وذلك الموضع هو قوله تعالى : : ولنبلونكم بشيء من الخوف والجوع ونقص من الأموال والأنفس والثمرات وبشر الصابرين الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون   [ 2 \ 155 \ 157 ] ، وبقوله : ما أصاب من مصيبة إلا بإذن الله ومن يؤمن بالله يهد قلبه   [ 64 \ 11 ] ، ويدخل في قوله : ومن يؤمن بالله ، الصبر عند الصدمة الأولى ، بل فسره بخصوص ذلك بعض العلماء ، ويدل على دخوله فيه قوله قبله : ما أصاب من مصيبة إلا بإذن الله   . 

 [ ص: 219 ] وبين في موضع آخر أن خصلة الصبر لا يعطاها إلا صاحب حظ عظيم وبخت كبير ، وهو قوله : وما يلقاها إلا الذين صبروا وما يلقاها إلا ذو حظ عظيم   [ 41 \ 35 ] ، وبين في موضع آخر أن جزاء الصبر لا حساب له ، وهو قوله : إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب   [ 39 \ 10 ] . 
قوله تعالى : ويتفكرون في خلق السماوات والأرض ربنا ما خلقت هذا باطلا سبحانك فقنا عذاب النار ،   ذكر في هذه الآية أن من جملة ما يقوله أولو الألباب تنزيه ربهم عن كونه   خلق السماوات والأرض باطلا لا لحكمة ، سبحانه تعالى عن ذلك علوا كبيرا . 

وصرح في موضع آخر بأن الذين يظنون ذلك هم الكفار ، وهددهم على ذلك الظن السيئ بالويل من النار ، وهو قوله : وما خلقنا السماء والأرض وما بينهما باطلا ذلك ظن الذين كفروا فويل للذين كفروا من النار   [ 38 \ 27 ] . 
قوله تعالى : وما عند الله خير للأبرار ، لم يبين هنا ما عنده للأبرار ، ولكنه بين في موضع آخر أنه النعيم ، وهو قوله : إن الأبرار لفي نعيم   [ 82 \ 13 ] ، وبين في موضع آخر أن من جملة ذلك النعيم الشرب من كأس ممزوجة بالكافور ، وهو قوله : إن الأبرار يشربون من كأس كان مزاجها كافورا   [ 76 \ 5 ] .
[ ص: 220 ]
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

سورة النساء 

قوله تعالى : وآتوا اليتامى أموالهم الآية   . أمر الله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة بإيتاء اليتامى أموالهم ، ولم   يشترط هنا في ذلك شرطا ، ولكنه بين هذا أن هذا الإيتاء المأمور به مشروط   بشرطين : 

الأول : بلوغ اليتامى . 

والثاني : إيناس الرشد منهم ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : وابتلوا اليتامى حتى إذا بلغوا النكاح فإن آنستم منهم رشدا فادفعوا إليهم أموالهم   [ 4 \ 6 ] . 

وتسميتهم يتامى في الموضعين ، إنما هي باعتبار يتمهم الذي كانوا متصفين به   قبل البلوغ ، إذ لا يتم بعد البلوغ إجماعا ، ونظيره قوله تعالى : وألقي السحرة ساجدين   [ 7 \ 120 ] ، يعني الذين كانوا سحرة ، إذ لا سحر مع السجود لله . 

وقال بعض العلماء : معنى إيتائهم أموالهم إجراء النفقة والكسوة زمن الولاية عليهم . 

وقال أبو حنيفة    : إذا بلغ خمسا وعشرين سنة أعطي ماله على كل حال ; لأنه يصير جدا ، ولا يخفى عدم اتجاهه ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

قوله تعالى : ولا تأكلوا أموالهم إلى أموالكم إنه كان حوبا ، ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة أن أكل أموال اليتامى حوب كبير ، أي : إثم عظيم ، ولم يبين مبلغ هذا الحوب من العظم ، ولكنه بينه في موضع آخر وهو قوله : إن الذين يأكلون أموال اليتامى ظلما إنما يأكلون في بطونهم نارا وسيصلون سعيرا   [ 4 \ 10 ] . 
قوله تعالى : وإن خفتم ألا تقسطوا في اليتامى فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء 

الآية  لا يخفى ما يسبق إلى الذهن في هذه الآية الكريمة من عدم ظهور  وجه الربط  بين هذا الشرط ، وهذا الجزاء ، وعليه ، ففي الآية نوع إجمال ،  والمعنى كما  قالت أم المؤمنين   [ ص: 221 ] عائشة  رضي الله عنها : أنه كان الرجل تكون عنده اليتيمة في حجره ، فإن كانت جميلة ، تزوجها من   غير أن يقسط في صداقها ، وإن كانت دميمة رغب عن نكاحها وعضلها أن تنكح   غيره ; لئلا يشاركه في مالها ، فنهوا أن ينكحوهن إلا أن يقسطوا إليهن   ويبلغوا بهن أعلى سنتهن في الصداق ، وأمروا أن ينكحوا ما طاب لهم من النساء   سواهن ، أي : كما أنه يرغب عن نكاحها إن كانت قليلة المال ، والجمال ،  فلا  يحل له أن يتزوجها إن كانت ذات مال وجمال إلا بالإقساط إليها ،  والقيام  بحقوقها كاملة غير منقوصة ، وهذا المعنى الذي ذهبت إليه  أم المؤمنين عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - يبينه ويشهد له قوله تعالى : ويستفتونك   في النساء قل الله يفتيكم فيهن وما يتلى عليكم في الكتاب في يتامى النساء   اللاتي لا تؤتونهن ما كتب لهن وترغبون أن تنكحوهن   [ 4 \ 127 ] ، وقالت رضي الله عنها : إن المراد بما يتلى عليكم في الكتاب هو قوله تعالى : وإن خفتم ألا تقسطوا في اليتامى الآية ، فتبين أنها يتامى النساء بدليل تصريحه بذلك في قوله : يتامى النساء اللاتي لا تؤتونهن ما كتب لهن الآية   ، فظهر من هذا أن المعنى وإن خفتم ألا تقسطوا في زواج اليتيمات فدعوهن ،   وانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء سواهن ، وجواب الشرط دليل واضح على ذلك ;  لأن  الربط بين الشرط والجزاء يقتضيه ، وهذا هو أظهر الأقوال ; لدلالة  القرآن  عليه ، وعليه فاليتامى جمع يتيمة على القلب ، كما قيل أيامى والأصل  أيائم  ويتائم لما عرف أن جمع الفعلية فعائل ، وهذا القلب يطرد في معتل  اللام  كقضية ، ومطية ، ونحو ذلك ويقصر على السماع فيما سوى ذلك . 

قال ابن خويز منداد    : يؤخذ من هذه الآية جواز اشتراء الوصي وبيعه من مال اليتيم لنفسه بغير محاباة ، وللسلطان النظر فيما وقع من ذلك ، وأخذ بعض العلماء من هذه الآية أن الولي إذا أراد نكاح من هو وليها جاز أن يكون هو الناكح والمنكح وإليه ذهب مالك  ، وأبو حنيفة  ،  والأوزاعي  ،  والثوري  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وقاله من التابعين : الحسن  ، وربيعة  وهو قول الليث    . 

وقال زفر  ،  والشافعي    : لا يجوز له أن يتزوجها إلا بإذن السلطان ، أو يزوجها ولي آخر أقرب منه أو مساو له . 

وقال أحمد  في إحدى الروايتين : يوكل رجلا غيره فيزوجها منه ، وروي هذا عن  المغيرة بن شعبة  ، كما نقله القرطبي  ، وغيره . 

وأخذ  مالك بن أنس  من تفسير عائشة  لهذه الآية ، كما ذكرنا الرد إلى صداق المثل   [ ص: 222 ] فيما فسد من الصداق ، أو وقع الغبن في مقداره ; لأن عائشة      - رضي الله عنها - قالت : " ويبلغوا بهن أعلى سنتهن في الصداق " ، فدل   على أن للصداق سنة معروفة لكل صنف من الناس على قدر أحوالهم ، وقد قال مالك    : للناس مناكح عرفت لهم ، وعرفوا لها يعني مهورا وأكفاء . 

ويؤخذ أيضا من هذه الآية جواز تزويج اليتيمة إذا أعطيت حقوقها وافية ، وما قاله كثير من العلماء من أن اليتيمة لا تزوج حتى تبلغ ، محتجين بأن قوله تعالى : ويستفتونك في النساء ، اسم ينطلق على الكبار دون الصغار ، فهو ظاهر السقوط ; لأن الله صرح بأنهن يتامى ، بقوله : في يتامى النساء ، وهذا الاسم أيضا قد يطلق على الصغار ، كما في قوله تعالى : يذبحون أبناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم   [ 2 \ 49 ] ، وهن إذ ذاك رضيعات فالظاهر المتبادر من الآية جواز نكاح اليتيمة مع الإقساط في الصداق ، وغيره من الحقوق . 

ودلت السنة على أنها لا تجبر ، فلا تزوج إلا برضاها ، وإن خالف في تزويجها خلق كثير من العلماء .
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (28)
سورة النساء (1)
*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

سورة النساء 

تنبيه 

قال القرطبي  في تفسير هذه الآية ما نصه : واتفق كل من يعاني العلوم على أن قوله تعالى : وإن خفتم ألا تقسطوا في اليتامى ،   ليس له مفهوم إذ قد أجمع المسلمون على أن من لم يخف القسط في اليتامى له   أن ينكح أكثر من واحدة ، اثنتين ، أو ثلاثا ، أو أربعا ، كمن خاف فدل على   أن الآية نزلت جوابا لمن خاف ذلك وأن حكمها أعم من ذلك . ا هـ منه بلفظه .  

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : الذي يظهر في الآية على ما فسرتها به عائشة  ، وارتضاه القرطبي  ،   وغير واحد من المحققين ودل عليه القرآن : أن لها مفهوما معتبرا ; لأن   معناها : وإن خفتم ألا تقسطوا في اليتيمات فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من سواهن ،   ومفهومه أنهم إن لم يخافوا عدم القسط لم يؤمروا بمجاوزتهن إلى غيرهن ، بل   يجوز لهم حينئذ الاقتصار عليهن وهو واضح كما ترى ، إلا أنه تعالى لما أمر   بمجاوزتهن إلى غيرهن عند خوفهم أن لا يقسطوا فيهن ، أشار إلى القدر الجائز   من تعدد الزوجات ، ولا إشكال في   [ ص: 223 ] ذلك ، والله أعلم . 

وقال بعض العلماء : معنى الآية وإن خفتم ألا تقسطوا في اليتامى ،   أي : إن خشيتم ذلك فتحرجتم من ظلم اليتامى ، فاخشوا أيضا وتحرجوا من ظلم   النساء بعدم العدل بينهن ، وعدم القيام بحقوقهن ، فقللوا عدد المنكوحات  ولا  تزيدوا على أربع ، وإن خفتم عدم إمكان ذلك مع التعدد فاقتصروا على  الواحدة  ; لأن المرأة شبيهة باليتيم ، لضعف كل واحد منهما وعدم قدرته على  المدافعة  عن حقه فكما خشيتم من ظلمه فاخشوا من ظلمها . 

وقال بعض العلماء : كانوا يتحرجون من ولاية اليتيم ولا يتحرجون من الزنى ،   فقيل لهم في الآية : إن خفتم الذنب في مال اليتيم فخافوا ذنب الزنى ،   فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء ولا تقربوا الزنا . وهذا أبعد الأقوال فيما   يظهر والله تعالى أعلم . 

ويؤخذ من هذه الآية الكريمة أيضا : أن من كان في حجره يتيمة لا يجوز له نكاحها إلا بتوفيته حقوقها كاملة ، وأنه يجوز نكاح أربع ويحرم الزيادة عليها ، كما دل على ذلك أيضا إجماع المسلمين قبل ظهور المخالف الضال ، وقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لغيلان بن سلمة    : " اختر منهن أربعا وفارق سائرهن   " . وكذا قال للحارث بن قيس الأسدي  وأنه مع خشية عدم العدل لا يجوز نكاح غير واحدة ، والخوف في الآية ، قال بعض العلماء : معناه الخشية ، وقال بعض العلماء : معناه العلم ، أي : وإن علمتم ألا تقسطوا الآية ، ومن إطلاق الخوف بمعنى العلم قول أبي محجن الثقفي    : [ الطويل ] 
**إذا مت فادفني إلى جنب كرمة تروي عظامي في الممات عروقها     ولا تدفنني بالفلاة فإنني 
أخاف إذا ما مت ألا أذوقها* *

فقوله أخاف : يعني أعلم . 

تنبيه 

عبر تعالى عن النساء في هذه الآية بما التي هي لغير العاقل في قوله : فانكحوا ما طاب لكم     [ 4 \ 3 ] ، ولم يقل من طاب ; لأنها هنا أريد بها الصفات لا الذوات . أي  :  ما طاب لكم من بكر أو ثيب ، أو ما طاب لكم لكونه حلالا ، وإذا كان  المراد  الوصف عبر عن العاقل بما كقولك ما زيد في الاستفهام تعني أفاضل ؟ .  

 [ ص: 224 ] وقال بعض العلماء : عبر عنهن بـ ( ما ) إشارة إلى نقصانهن وشبههن بما لا يعقل حيث يؤخذ بالعوض ، والله تعالى أعلم . 
قوله تعالى : للرجال نصيب مما ترك الوالدان والأقربون وللنساء نصيب مما ترك الوالدان والأقربون مما قل منه أو كثر نصيبا مفروضا ، لم يبين هنا قدر هذا النصيب الذي هو للرجال والنساء مما ترك الوالدان والأقربون ، ولكنه بينه في آيات المواريث كقوله : يوصيكم الله في أولادكم الآيتين [ 4 \ 11 ] ، وقوله في خاتمة هذه السورة الكريمة : يستفتونك قل الله يفتيكم في الكلالة الآية [ 4 \ 176 ] . 
قوله تعالى : يوصيكم الله في أولادكم للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ، لم يبين هنا حكمة تفضيل الذكر على الأنثى في الميراث مع أنهما سواء في القرابة ، ولكنه أشار إلى ذلك في موضع آخر وهو قوله تعالى : الرجال قوامون على النساء بما فضل الله بعضهم على بعض وبما أنفقوا من أموالهم     [ 4 ] ; لأن القائم على غيره المنفق ماله عليه مترقب للنقص دائما ،   والمقوم عليه المنفق عليه المال مترقب للزيادة دائما ، والحكمة في إيثار   مترقب النقص على مترقب الزيادة جبر لنقصة المترقبة ظاهرة جدا . 

قوله تعالى : فإن كن نساء فوق اثنتين فلهن ثلثا ما ترك وإن كانت واحدة فلها النصف الآية ، صرح تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة بأن البنات إن كن ثلاثا فصاعدا ، فلهن الثلثان وقوله : فوق اثنتين يوهم أن الاثنتين ليستا كذلك ، وصرح بأن الواحدة لها النصف ، ويفهم منه أن الاثنتين ليستا كذلك أيضا ، وعليه ففي دلالة الآية على قدر ميراث البنتين إجمال . 

وقد أشار تعالى في موضعين إلى أن هذا الظرف لا مفهوم مخالفة له ، وأن للبنتين الثلثين أيضا : 

الأول قوله تعالى : للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ،  إذ  الذكر يرث مع الواحدة الثلثين بلا نزاع ، فلا بد أن يكون للبنتين  الثلثان  في صورة ، وإلا لم يكن للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ; لأن الثلثين ليسا  بحظ  لهما أصلا ، لكن تلك الصورة ليست صورة الاجتماع ، إذ ما من صورة يجتمع   فيها الابنتان مع الذكر ويكون لهما الثلثان ، فتعين أن تكون صورة انفرادهما   عن الذكر . واعتراض بعضهم هذا الاستدلال بلزوم الدور قائلا : إن معرفة أن   للذكر الثلثين في الصورة المذكورة تتوقف على معرفة حظ الأنثيين ; لأنه ما   علم من   [ ص: 225 ] الآية إلا أن  للذكر مثل  حظ الأنثتين ، فلو كانت معرفة حظ الأنثيين مستخرجة من حظ الذكر  لزم الدور  ساقط ; لأن المستخرج هو الحظ المعين للأنثيين وهو الثلثان ،  والذي يتوقف  عليه معرفة حظ الذكر هو معرفة حظ الأنثيين مطلقا ، فلا دور  لانفكاك الجهة ،  واعترضه بعضهم أيضا بأن للابن مع البنتين النصف ، فيدل على  أن فرضهما  النصف ، ويؤيد الأول أن البنتين لما استحقتا مع الذكر النصف علم  أنهما إن  انفردتا عنه ، استحقتا أكثر من ذلك ; لأن الواحدة إذا انفردت  أخذت النصف  بعدما كانت معه تأخذ الثلث ، ويزيده إيضاحا أن البنت تأخذ مع  الابن الذكر  الثلث بلا نزاع ، فلأن تأخذه مع الابنة الأنثى أولى . 

فبهذا يظهر أنه جل وعلا أشار إلى ميراث البنتين بقوله : للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ، كما بينا ، ثم ذكر حكم الجماعة من البنات ، وحكم الواحدة منهن بقوله : فإن كن نساء فوق اثنتين فلهن ثلثا ما ترك وإن كانت واحدة فلها النصف ، ومما يزيده إيضاحا ، أنه تعالى فرعه عليه بالفاء في قوله : فإن كن ، إذ لو لم يكن فيما قبله ما يدل على سهم الإناث لم تقع الفاء موقعها كما هو ظاهر . 

الموضع الثاني : هو قوله تعالى في الأختين : فإن كانتا اثنتين فلهما الثلثان مما ترك   [ 4 \ 176 ] ; لأن البنت أمس رحما ، وأقوى سببا في الميراث من الأخت بلا نزاع . 

فإذا صرح تعالى : بأن للأختين الثلثين ،  علم  أن البنتين كذلك من باب أولى ، وأكثر العلماء على أن فحوى الخطاب ،  أعني :  مفهوم الموافقة الذي المسكوت فيه أولى بالحكم من المنطوق ، من قبيل  دلالة  اللفظ لا من قبيل القياس ، خلافا  للشافعي  وقوم ، كما علم في الأصول فالله تبارك وتعالى لما بين أن للأختين الثلثين أفهم بذلك أن البنتين كذلك من باب أولى . 

وكذلك لما صرح أن لما زاد على الاثنتين من البنات الثلثين فقط ، ولم يذكر   حكم ما زاد على الاثنتين من الأخوات ، أفهم أيضا من باب أولى أنه ليس لما   زاد من الأخوات غير الثلثين ; لأنه لما لم يعط للبنات علم أنه لا تستحقه   الأخوات ، فالمسكوت عنه في الأمرين أولى بالحكم من المنطوق به ، وهو دليل   على أنه قصد أخذه منه ، ويزيد ما ذكرنا إيضاحا ما أخرجه الإمام أحمد  ، وأبو داود  ،  والترمذي  ،  وابن ماجه  عن جابر    - رضي الله   [ ص: 226 ] عنه - قال : جاءت امرأة  سعد بن الربيع  إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقالت : يا رسول الله ، هاتان ابنتا سعد  قتل أبوهما يوم أحد  ،   وإن عمهما أخذ مالهما ، ولم يدع لهما مالا ، ولا ينكحان إلا ولهما مال   فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يقضي الله تعالى في ذلك " فنزلت آية الميراث   فبعث رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى عمهما ، فقال : " أعط ابنتي سعد  الثلثين ، وأعط أمهما الثمن ، وما بقي فهو لك   " . 

وما روي عن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - من أنه قال : للبنتين النصف ; لأن الله تعالى قال : فإن كن نساء فوق اثنتين فلهن ثلثا ما ترك ، فصرح بأن الثلثين إنما هما لما فوق الاثنتين فيه أمور : 

الأول : أنه مردود بمثله ; لأن الله قال أيضا : وإن كانت واحدة فلها النصف ، فصرح بأن النصف للواحدة جاعلا كونها واحدة شرطا معلقا عليه فرض النصف . 

وقد تقرر في الأصول أن المفاهيم إذا تعارضت قدم الأقوى منها ، ومعلوم أن مفهوم الشرط أقوى من مفهوم الظرف     ; لأن مفهوم الشرط لم يقدم عليه من المفاهيم ، إلا ما قال فيه بعض   العلماء : إنه منطوق لا مفهوم وهو النفي والإثبات ، وإنما من صيغ الحصر   والغاية ، وغير هذا يقدم عليه مفهوم الشرط ، قال في " مراقي السعود " مبينا   مراتب مفهوم المخالفة : [ الرجز ] 
**أعلاه لا يرشد إلا العلما فما لمنطوق بضعف انتمى     فالشرط فالوصف الذي يناسب 
فمطلق الوصف الذي يقارب     فعدد ثمت تقديم يلي 
وهو حجة على النهج الجلي* *

وقال صاحب " جمع الجوامع " ما نصه : مسألة الغاية قيل : منطوق والحق مفهوم   يتلوه الشرط ، فالصفة المناسبة ، فمطلق الصفة غير العدد ، فالعدد ، فتقديم   المعمول إلخ . 

وبهذا تعلم أن مفهوم الشرط في قوله : وإن كانت واحدة فلها النصف أقوى من مفهوم الظرف في قوله : فإن كن نساء فوق اثنتين   . 

الثاني : دلالة الآيات المتقدمة على أن للبنتين الثلثين . 

الثالث : تصريح النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بذلك في حديث جابر  المذكور آنفا . 

 [ ص: 227 ] الرابع : أنه روي عن  ابن عباس  الرجوع عن ذلك . 

قال الألوسي  في " تفسيره " ما نصه : وفي " شرح الينبوع " نقلا عن الشريف شمس الدين الأرموني  أنه قال في " شرح فرائض الوسيط " : صح رجوع  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - عن ذلك فصار إجماعا . ا هـ منه بلفظه . 
تنبيهان 

الأول : ما ذكره بعض العلماء وجزم به الألوسي  في " تفسيره " من أن المفهوم في قوله : وإن كانت واحدة فلها النصف مفهوم عدد غلط . والتحقيق هو ما ذكرنا من أنه مفهوم شرط ، وهو أقوى من مفهوم العدد بدرجات كما رأيت فيما تقدم . 

قال في " نشر البنود على مراقي السعود " في شرح قوله : 


**وهو ظرف علة وعدد ومنه شرط غاية تعتمد* *

ما نصه : والمراد بمفهوم الشرط ما فهم من تعليق حكم على شيء بأداة شرط كإن وإذا ، وقال في شرح هذا البيت أيضا قبل هذا ما نصه : ومنها الشرط نحو : وإن كن أولات حمل فأنفقوا عليهن     [ 65 \ 6 ] ، مفهوم انتفاء المشروط عند انتفاء الشرط ، أي : فغير أولات   حمل لا يجب الإنفاق عليهن ونحو : من تطهر صحت صلاته . اهـ منه بلفظه . 

فكذلك قوله : وإن كانت واحدة فلها النصف ،  علق  فيه فرض النصف على شرط هو كون البنت واحدة ، ومفهومه أنه إن انتفى  الشرط  الذي هو كونها واحدة انتفى المشروط الذي هو فرض النصف كما هو ظاهر ،  فإن  قيل : كذلك المفهوم في قوله : فإن كن نساء فوق اثنتين   ; لتعليقه بالشرط فالجواب من وجهين : 

الأول : أن حقيقة الشرط كونهن نساء ، وقوله فوق اثنتين وصف زائد ، وكونها   واحدة هو نفس الشرط لا وصف زائد ، وقد عرفت تقديم مفهوم الشرط على مفهوم   الصفة ظرفا كانت أو غيره . 

الثاني : أنا لو سلمنا جدليا أنه مفهوم شرط لتساقط المفهومان لاستوائهما   ويطلب الدليل من خارج ، وقد ذكرنا الأدلة على كون البنتين ترثان الثلثين   كما تقدم . 

الثاني : إن قيل : فما الفائدة في لفظة فوق اثنتين إذا كانت الاثنتان كذلك ؟   [ ص: 228 ] فالجواب من وجهين : 

الأول : هو ما ذكرنا من أن حكم الاثنتين أخذ من قوله قبله : للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ، كما تقدم وإذن قوله : فوق اثنتين تنصيص على حكم الثلاث فصاعدا كما تقدم . 

الثاني : أن لفظة فوق ذكرت ; لإفادة أن البنات لا يزدن على الثلثين ولو بلغ عددهن ما بلغ . 

وأما ادعاء أن لفظة فوق زائدة وادعاء أن فوق اثنتين معناه اثنتان فما   فوقهما فكله ظاهر السقوط كما ترى ، والقرآن ينزه عن مثله وإن قال به جماعة   من أهل العلم . 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (29)
سورة النساء (2)

قوله تعالى وإن كان رجل يورث كلالة أو امرأة وله أخ أو أخت فلكل واحد منهما السدس فإن كانوا أكثر من ذلك فهم شركاء في الثلث المراد   في هذه الآية بالإخوة الذين يأخذ المنفرد منهم السدس وعند التعدد يشتركون   في الثلث ذكرهم وأنثاهم ، سواء أخوة الأم بدليل بيانه تعالى أن الإخوة من   الأب أشقاء أو لا ، يرث الواحد منهم كل المال ، وعند اجتماعهم يرثون  المال  كله للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين . 

وقال في المنفرد منهم وهو يرثها إن لم يكن لها ولد ، وقال في جماعتهم : وإن كانوا إخوة رجالا ونساء فللذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين   . وقد أجمع العلماء على أن هؤلاء الإخوة من الأب ، كانوا أشقاء أو لأب . كما أجمعوا أن قوله : وإن كان رجل يورث كلالة الآية ، أنها في إخوة الأم ، وقرأ  سعد بن أبي وقاص  وله أخ أو أخت من أم . والتحقيق أن المراد بالكلالة عدم الأصول والفروع ، كما قال الناظم : [ الرجز ] 
**ويسألونك عن الكلالة هي انقطاع النسل لا محالة     لا والد يبقى ولا مولود 
فانقطع الأبناء والجدود 

**وهذا قول  أبي بكر الصديق      - رضي الله عنه - وأكثر الصحابة وهو الحق إن شاء الله تعالى . واعلم أن   الكلالة تطلق على القرابة من غير جهة الولد والوالد ، وعلى الميت الذي لم   يخلف والدا ولا ولدا ، وعلى الوارث الذي ليس بوالد ولا ولد ، وعلى المال   الموروث عمن ليس بوالد ولا ولد ; إلا أنه استعمال غير شائع واختلف في   اشتقاق الكلالة . 

واختار كثير من العلماء أن أصلها من تكلله إذا أحاط به ومنه الإكليل لإحاطته بالرأس ، والكل لإحاطته   [ ص: 229 ] بالرأس ، والكل لإحاطته بالعدد ; لأن الورثة فيها محيطة بالميت من جوانبه لا من أصله ولا فرعه . 

وقال بعض العلماء : أصلها من الكلال بمعنى الإعياء ; لأن الكلالة أضعف من قرابة الآباء والأبناء . 

وقال بعض العلماء : أصلها من الكل بمعنى الظهر وعليه فهي ما تركه الميت   وراء ظهره ، واختلف في إعراب قوله كلالة . فقال بعض العلماء : هي حال من   نائب فاعل يورث على حذف مضاف ، أي : يورث في حال كونه ذا كلالة أي قرابة   غير الآباء والأبناء ، واختاره  الزجاج  وهو   الأظهر ، وقيل : هي مفعول له ، أي : يورث لأجل الكلالة أي القرابة ، وقيل :   هي خبر كان ، ويورث صفة لرجل ، أي : كان رجل موروث ذا كلالة ليس بوالد  ولا  ولد ، وقيل غير ذلك ، والله تعالى أعلم . 
قوله تعالى : فإن شهدوا فأمسكوهن في البيوت حتى يتوفاهن الموت أو يجعل الله لهن سبيلا لم يبين هنا هل جعل لهن سبيلا أو لا ؟ ولكنه بين في مواضع أخر أنه جعل لهن السبيل بالحد كقوله في البكر : الزانية والزاني فاجلدوا كل واحد منهما الآية   [ 24 \ 2 ] ، ، وقوله في الثيب : ( الشيخ والشيخة إذا زنيا فارجموهما   البتة نكالا من الله والله عزيز حكيم ) ; لأن هذه الآية باقية الحكم كما صح   عن أمير المؤمنين  عمر بن الخطاب    - رضي الله عنه - وأرضاه وإن كانت منسوخة التلاوة . 

وروي عن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - أن حكم الرجم مأخوذ أيضا من آية أخرى محكمة غير منسوخة التلاوة ، وهي قوله تعالى : ألم تر إلى الذين أوتوا نصيبا من الكتاب يدعون إلى كتاب الله ليحكم بينهم ثم يتولى فريق منهم وهم معرضون ،   فإنها نزلت في اليهودي واليهودية اللذين زنيا وهما محصنان ورجمهما النبي -   صلى الله عليه وسلم - فذمه تعالى في هذا الكتاب للمعرض عما في التوراة من  رجم الزاني المحصن ،  دليل قرآني واضح على  بقاء حكم الرجم ، ويوضح ما ذكرنا من أنه تعالى جعل  لهن السبيل بالحد ،  قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الصحيح : " خذوا عني ، قد جعل الله لهن سبيلا   " الحديث . 
قوله تعالى : ولا تنكحوا ما نكح آباؤكم من النساء الآية نهى الله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة عن نكاح المرأة التي نكحها الأب ، ولم يبين ما المراد بنكاح الأب   [ ص: 230 ] هل هو العقد أو الوطء ؟ ولكنه بين في موضع آخر أن اسم النكاح يطلق على العقد وحده ، وإن لم يحصل مسيس وذلك في قوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا إذا نكحتم المؤمنات ثم طلقتموهن من قبل أن تمسوهن   [ 33 \ 49 ] ، فصرح بأنه نكاح وأنه لا مسيس فيه . 

وقد أجمع العلماء على أن من عقد عليها الأب حرمت على ابنه ، وإن لم يمسها الأب ، وكذلك عقد الابن محرم على الأب إجماعا ، وإن لم يمسها وقد أطلق تعالى النكاح في آية أخرى مريدا به الجماع بعد العقد ، وذلك في قوله : فإن طلقها فلا تحل له من بعد حتى تنكح زوجا غيره   [ 2 \ 230 ] ; لأن المراد بالنكاح هنا ليس مجرد العقد ، بل لا بد معه من الوطء ، كما قال - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لامرأة رفاعة القرظي    : " لا ، حتى تذوقي عسيلته ويذوق عسيلتك   " يعني الجماع ولا عبرة بما يروى من المخالفة عن  سعيد بن المسيب    ; لوضوح النص الصريح الصحيح في عين المسألة . 

ومن هنا قال بعض العلماء : لفظ النكاح مشترك بين العقد والجماع ، وقال   بعضهم : هو حقيقة في الجماع مجاز في العقد ; لأنه سببه وقال بعضهم بالعكس .   

تنبيه 

قال بعض العلماء : إن لفظة ما من قوله : ولا تنكحوا ما نكح آباؤكم     [ 4 \ 22 ] ، مصدرية وعليه فقوله من النساء متعلق بقوله : تنكحوا لا   بقوله نكح ، وتقرير المعنى على هذا القول ولا تنكحوا من النساء نكاح آبائكم   ، أي : لا تفعلوا ما كان يفعله آباؤكم من النكاح الفاسد ، وهذا القول هو   اختيار  ابن جرير  ، والذي يظهر وجزم به غير واحد من المحققين أن ما موصولة واقعة على النساء التي نكحها الآباء ، كقوله تعالى : فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء   [ 4 \ 3 ] ، وقد قدمنا وجه ذلك ; لأنهم كانوا ينكحون نساء آبائهم كما يدل له سبب النزول ، فقد نقل ابن كثير  عن أبي حاتم  أن سبب نزولها أنه لما توفي أبو قيس بن الأسلت  خطب ابنه امرأته ، فاستأذنت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في ذلك فقال : " ارجعي إلى بيتك " ، فنزلت : ولا تنكحوا ما نكح آباؤكم الآية   . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : نكاح زوجات الآباء كان معروفا عند العرب ، وممن فعل ذلك أبو قيس بن الأسلت  المذكور ، فقد تزوج أم عبيد الله  وكانت تحت الأسلت  أبيه ،   [ ص: 231 ] وتزوج الأسود بن خلف  ابنة أبي طلحة بن عبد العزى بن عثمان بن عبد الدار  وكانت تحت أبيه خلف ، وتزوج  صفوان بن أمية  فاختة ابنة الأسود بن المطلب بن أسد  ، وكانت تحت أبيه أمية  ، كما نقله  ابن جرير  عن عكرمة  قائلا : إنه سبب نزول الآية ، وتزوج  عمرو بن أمية  زوجة أبيه بعده ، فولدت له مسافرا  وأبا معيط  ، وكان لها من أمية  أبو العيص  وغيره ، فكانوا إخوة مسافر  وأبي معيط  وأعمامهما ، وتزوج منظور بن زبان بن سيار الفزاري  زوجة أبيه مليكة بنت خارجة  ، كما نقله القرطبي  وغيره ، ومليكة  هذه هي التي قال فيها منظور  المذكور بعد أن فسخ نكاحها منه  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه : 

[ الطويل ] 
**ألا لا أبالي اليوم ما فعل الدهر إذا منعت مني مليكة والخمر     فإن تك قد أمست بعيدا مزارها 
فحي ابنة المري ما طلع الفجر* *

وأشار إلى تزويج منظور  هذا زوجة أبيه ناظم عمود النسب بقوله في ذكر مشاهير فزارة : 

[ الرجز ] 
**منظور الناكح مقتا وحلف     خمسين ما له على منع وقف 
**

وقوله : وحلف إلخ . 

قال شارحه : إن معناه أن  عمر بن الخطاب  حلفه خمسين يمينا بعد العصر في المسجد أنه لم يبلغه نسخ ما كان عليه أهل الجاهلية من نكاح أزواج الآباء ، وذكر السهيلي  وغيره أن كنانة بن خزيمة  تزوج زوجة أبيه خزيمة  فولدت له النضر بن كنانة  ، قال : وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ولدت من نكاح لا من سفاح   " فدل على أن ذلك كان سائغا لهم . 

قال ابن كثير  وفيما نقله السهيلي  من قصة كنانة  نظر ، وأشار إلى تضعيف ما ذكره السهيلي  ناظم عمود النسب بقوله : 

[ الرجز ] 
**وهند بنت مر أم حارثة     شخيصة وأم عنز ثالثة 
برة أختها عليها خلفا     كنانة خزيمة وضعفا 
أختهما عاتكة ونسلها     عذرة التي الهوى يقتلها 
**

وذكر شارحه أن الذي ضعف ذلك هو السهيلي  نفسه ، خلافا لظاهر كلام ابن كثير  ومعنى الأبيات أن هند بنت مر  أخت تميم بن مر بن أدبن طابخة بن إلياس  هي أم ثلاثة   [ ص: 232 ] من أولاد وائل بن قاسط  وهم الحارث  وشخيص  وعنز  ، وأن أختها برة بنت مر  كانت زوجة خزيمة بن مدركة  ، فتزوجها بعد ابنه كنانة  ، وأن ذلك مضعف ، وأن أختهما عاتكة بنت مر  هي أم عذرة  أبي القبيلة المشهورة بأن الهوى يقتلها ، وقد كان من مختلقات العرب في الجاهلية إرث الأقارب أزواج أقاربهم ،   كان الرجل منهم إذا مات وألقى ابنه أو أخوه مثلا ثوبا على زوجته ورثها   وصار أحق بها من نفسها ، إن شاء نكحها بلا مهر وإن شاء أنكحها غيره وأخذ   مهرها ، وإن شاء عضلها حتى تفتدي منه ، إلى أن نهاهم الله عن ذلك بقوله : ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا يحل لكم أن ترثوا النساء كرها الآية [ 4 \ 19 ] ، وأشار إلى هذا ناظم عمود النسب بقوله : 

[ الرجز ] 
**القول فيما اختلفوا واخترقوا     ولم يقد إليه إلا النزق 
**

ثم شرع يعدد مختلقاتهم ، إلى أن قال : 

[ الرجز ] 
**وأن من ألقى على زوج أبيه ونحوه     بعد التوى ثوبا يريه 
أولى بها من نفسها إن شاء     نكح أو أنكح أو أساء 
بالعضل كي يرثها أو تفتدى     ومهرها في النكحتين للردى 
**

وأظهر الأقوال في قوله تعالى : إلا ما قد سلف     [ 4 \ 23 ] ، أن الاستثناء منقطع ، أي لكن ما مضى من ارتكاب هذا الفعل   قبل التحريم فهو معفو عنه كما تقدم ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : وحلائل أبنائكم الذين من أصلابكم الآية يفهم منه أن حليلة دعيه الذي تبناه لا تحرم عليه ، وهذا المفهوم صرح به تعالى في قوله : فلما قضى زيد منها وطرا زوجناكها لكي لا يكون على المؤمنين حرج في أزواج أدعيائهم إذا قضوا منهن وطرا وكان أمر الله مفعولا   [ 33 \ 37 ] ، وقوله : وما جعل أدعياءكم أبناءكم ذلكم قولكم بأفواهكم   [ 33 \ 4 ] ، وقوله : ما كان محمد أبا أحد من رجالكم الآية [ 33 \ 40 ] . 

أما تحريم منكوحة الابن من الرضاع فهو مأخوذ من دليل خارج وهو تصريحه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأنه يحرم من الرضاع ما يحرم من النسب ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : والمحصنات من النساء إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم اعلم أولا أن لفظ المحصنات أطلق في القرآن ثلاثة إطلاقات : 

 [ ص: 233 ] الأول : المحصنات العفائف ، ومنه قوله تعالى : محصنات غير مسافحات   [ 4 \ 25 ] أي : عفائف غير زانيات . 

الثاني : المحصنات الحرائر ، ومنه قوله تعالى : فعليهن نصف ما على المحصنات من العذاب ، أي : على الإماء نصف ما على الحرائر من الجلد . 

الثالث : أن يراد بالإحصان التزوج ، ومنه على التحقيق قوله تعالى : فإذا أحصن فإن أتين بفاحشة الآية ، أي : فإذا تزوجن . وقول من قال من العلماء : إن المراد بالإحصان في قوله : فإذا أحصن الإسلام خلاف الظاهر من سياق الآية ; لأن سياق الآية في الفتيات المؤمنات حيث قال : ومن لم يستطع منكم طولا الآية . 

قال ابن كثير  في تفسير  هذه الآية ما نصه :  والأظهر والله أعلم أن المراد بالإحصان هاهنا التزويج ;  لأن سياق الآية  يدل عليه حيث يقول سبحانه وتعالى : ومن لم يستطع منكم طولا أن ينكح المحصنات المؤمنات فمن ما ملكت أيمانكم من فتياتكم المؤمنات ، والله أعلم . والآية الكريمة سياقها في الفتيات المؤمنات ، فتعين أن المراد بقوله : فإذا أحصن أي : تزوجن كما فسره  ابن عباس  وغيره . اهـ محل الغرض منه بلفظه . 

فإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أن في قوله تعالى : والمحصنات من النساء الآية ، أوجه من التفسير هي أقوال للعلماء ، والقرآن يفهم منه ترجيح واحد معين منها . 

قال بعض العلماء : المراد بالمحصنات هنا أعم من العفائف والحرائر   والمتزوجات أي : حرمت عليكم جميع النساء إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم بعقد صحيح أو   ملك شرعي بالرق ، فمعنى الآية على هذا القول تحريم النساء كلهن إلا بنكاح   صحيح أو تسر شرعي ، وإلى هذا القول ذهب  سعيد بن جبير  ، وعطاء  ، والسدي  ، وحكي عن بعض الصحابة واختاره مالك  في " الموطأ " . 

وقال بعض العلماء : المراد بالمحصنات في الآية الحرائر ، وعليه فالمعنى   وحرمت عليكم الحرائر غير الأربع ، وأحل لكم ما ملكت أيمانكم من الإماء ،   وعليه فالاستثناء منقطع . 

وقال بعض العلماء : المراد بالمحصنات : المتزوجات ، وعليه فمعنى الآية   [ ص:  234 ] وحرمت  عليكم المتزوجات ; لأن ذات الزوج لا تحل لغيره إلا ما ملكت  أيمانكم بالسبي  من الكفار ، فإن السبي يرفع حكم الزوجية الأولى في الكفر  وهذا القول هو  الصحيح ، وهو الذي يدل القرآن لصحته ; لأن القول الأول فيه  حمل ملك اليمين  على ما يشمل ملك النكاح ، وملك اليمين لم يرد في القرآن  إلا بمعنى الملك  بالرق ، كقوله : فمن ما ملكت أيمانكم من فتياتكم المؤمنات ، وقوله : وما ملكت يمينك مما أفاء الله عليك   [ 33 \ 50 ] ، وقوله : والصاحب بالجنب وابن السبيل وما ملكت أيمانكم   [ 4 \ 36 ] ، وقوله : والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم   [ 23 \ 5 ، 6 ] ، في الموضعين ، فجعل ملك اليمين قسما آخر غير الزوجية . وقوله : والذين يبتغون الكتاب مما ملكت أيمانكم     [ 24 \ 33 ] ، فهذه الآيات تدل على أن المراد بما ملكت أيمانكم الإماء   دون المنكوحات كما هو ظاهر ، وكذلك الوجه الثاني غير ظاهر ; لأن المعنى   عليه : وحرمت عليكم الحرائر إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم ، وهذا خلاف الظاهر من   معنى لفظ الآية كما ترى . 

وصرح ابن القيم  بأن هذا  القول مردود لفظا  ومعنى ، فظهر أن سياق الآية يدل على المعنى الذي اخترنا ،  كما دلت عليه  الآيات الأخر التي ذكرنا ، ويؤيده سبب النزول ; لأن سبب  نزولها كما أخرجه مسلم  في " صحيحه " والإمام أحمد  ، وأبو داود  ،  والترمذي  ،  والنسائي  ،  وابن ماجه  ، وعبد الرزاق  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري    - رضي الله عنه - قال : أصبنا سبيا من سبي أوطاس  ولهن أزواج فكرهنا أن نقع عليهن ولهن أزواج ، فسألنا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فنزلت هذه الآية : والمحصنات من النساء إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم   [ 4 \ 24 ] ، فاستحللنا فروجهن   . 

وروى  الطبراني  عن  ابن عباس  أنها نزلت في سبايا خيبر  ، ونظير هذا التفسير الصحيح قول  الفرزدق    : 

[ الطويل ] 
**وذات حليل أنكحتها رماحنا حلال لمن يبني بها لم تطلق 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (30)
سورة النساء (3)

تنبيه 

فإن قيل : عموم قوله تعالى : إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم ،   لا يختص بالمسبيات ، بل ظاهر هذا العموم أن كل أمة متزوجة إذا ملكها رجل   آخر فهي تحل له بملك اليمين ويرتفع حكم الزوجية بذلك الملك ، والآية وإن   نزلت في خصوص المسبيات كما ذكرنا ،   [ ص: 235 ]  فالعبرة  بعموم الألفاظ لا بخصوص الأسباب ، فالجواب : أن جماعة من السلف  قالوا  بظاهر هذا العموم ، فحكموا بأن بيع الأمة مثلا يكون طلاقا لها من  زوجها  أخذا بعموم هذه الآية ، ويروى هذا القول عن ابن مسعود ،  وابن عباس  ،  وأبي بن كعب  ،  وجابر بن عبد الله  ،  وسعيد بن المسيب  ، والحسن  ومعمر  ، كما نقله عنهم ابن كثير  وغيره   ، ولكن التحقيق في هذه المسألة هو ما ذكرنا من اختصاص هذا الحكم  بالمسبيات  دون غيرها من المملوكات بسبب آخر غير السبي ، كالبيع مثلا وليس  من تخصيص  العام بصورة سببه . وأوضح دليل في ذلك قصة  بريرة  المشهورة مع زوجها مغيث    . 

قال ابن كثير  في تفسير هذه الآية بعد ذكره أقوال الجماعة التي ذكرنا في أن البيع طلاق ، ما نصه : وقد خالفهم الجمهور قديما وحديثا ، فرأوا أن بيع الأمة ليس طلاقا لها   ; لأن المشتري نائب عن البائع ، والبائع كان قد أخرج عن ملكه هذه المنفعة ، وباعها مسلوبة عنه ، واعتمدوا في ذلك على حديث  بريرة  المخرج في " الصحيحين " وغيرهما ، فإن عائشة  أم المؤمنين اشترتها ، وأعتقتها ولم ينفسخ نكاحها من زوجها مغيث  ، بل خيرها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بين الفسخ والبقاء ، فاختارت الفسخ وقصتها   مشهورة ، فلو كان بيع الأمة طلاقها كما قال هؤلاء ما خيرها النبي - صلى   الله عليه وسلم - فلما خيرها دل على بقاء النكاح ، وأن المراد من الآية   المسبيات فقط ، والله أعلم . اهـ منه لفظه . 

فإن قيل : إن كان المشتري امرأة لم ينفسخ النكاح ; لأنها لا تملك الاستمتاع   ببضع الأمة ، بخلاف الرجل ، وملك اليمين أقوى من ملك النكاح ، كما قال   بهذا جماعة ، ولا يرد على هذا القول حديث  بريرة  ، فالجواب هو ما حرره ابن القيم  ،   وهو أنها إن لم تملك الاستمتاع ببضع أمتها ، فهي تملك المعاوضة عليه   وتزويجها وأخذ مهرها ، وذلك كملك الرجل وإن لم تستمتع بالبضع ، فإذا حققت   ذلك علمت أن التحقيق في معنى الآية وحرمت عليكم المحصنات أي : المتزوجات ،   إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم بالسبي من الكفار ، فلا منع في وطئهن بملك اليمين بعد   الاستبراء ; لانهدام الزوجية الأولى بالسبي كما قررنا ، وكانت أم  المؤمنين  جويرية بنت الحارث    - رضي الله عنها - متزوجة برجل اسمه مسافع  ، فسبيت في غزوة بني المصطلق  وقصتها معروفة . قال ناظم قرة الأبصار في جويرية  رضي الله عنها : 

[ الرجز ] 
**وقد سباها في غزاة المصطلق من بعلها مسافع بالمنزلق* *

ومراده بالمنزلق السيف ، ثم إن العلماء اختلفوا في السبي ، هل يبطل حكم الزوجية  [ ص:  236 ] الأولى مطلقا ولو سبي الزوج معها ، وهو ظاهر الآية أو لا يبطله إلا  إذا سبيت وحدها دونه ؟ فإن سبي معها فحكم الزوجية باق ، وهو قول أبي حنيفة  وبعض أصحاب أحمد  والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : فما استمتعتم به منهن فآتوهن أجورهن الآية ، يعني : كما أنكم تستمتعون بالمنكوحات فأعطوهن مهورهن في مقابلة ذلك ، وهذا المعنى تدل له آيات من كتاب الله كقوله تعالى : وكيف تأخذونه وقد أفضى بعضكم إلى بعض الآية [ 4 \ 21 ] ، فإفضاء بعضهم إلى بعض المصرح بأنه سبب لاستحقاق الصداق كاملا ، هو بعينه الاستمتاع المذكور هنا في قوله : فما استمتعتم به منهن الآية [ 4 \ 24 ] ، وقوله : وآتوا النساء صدقاتهن نحلة   [ 4 \ 4 ] ، وقوله : ولا يحل لكم أن تأخذوا مما آتيتموهن شيئا الآية   [ 2 \ 229 ] . فالآية في عقد النكاح ، لا في نكاح المتعة كما قال به من  لا  يعلم معناها ، فإن قيل : التعبير بلفظ الأجور يدل على أن المقصود  الأجرة  في نكاح المتعة ; لأن الصداق لا يسمى أجرا ، فالجواب أن القرآن جاء  في  تسمية الصداق أجرا في موضع لا نزاع فيه ; لأن الصداق لما كان في  مقابلة  الاستمتاع بالزوجة كما صرح به تعالى في قوله : وكيف تأخذونه الآية ، صار له شبه قوي بأثمان المنافع فسمي أجرا ، وذلك الموضع هو قوله تعالى : فانكحوهن بإذن أهلهن وآتوهن أجورهن الآية [ 4 \ 25 ] ، أي : مهورهن بلا نزاع ، ومثله قوله تعالى : والمحصنات من المؤمنات والمحصنات من الذين أوتوا الكتاب من قبلكم إذا آتيتموهن أجورهن الآية [ 5 \ 5 ] . أي : مهورهن فاتضح أن الآية في النكاح لا في نكاح المتعة ، فإن قيل : كان  ابن عباس   وأبي بن كعب  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ، والسدي  يقرءون : فما استمتعتم به منهن إلى أجل مسمى ، وهذا يدل على أن الآية في نكاح المتعة ، فالجواب من ثلاثة أوجه : 

الأول : أن قولهم إلى أجل مسمى لم يثبت قرآنا ; لإجماع الصحابة على عدم   كتبه في المصاحف العثمانية ، وأكثر الأصوليين على أن ما قرأه الصحابي على   أنه قرآن ، ولم يثبت كونه قرآنا لا يستدل به على شيء ; لأنه باطل من أصله ;   لأنه لما لم ينقله إلا على أنه قرآن فبطل كونه قرآنا ظهر بطلانه من أصله .   

الثاني : أنا لو مشينا على أنه يحتج به كالاحتجاج بخبر الآحاد كما قال به   قوم ، أو على أنه تفسير منهم للآية بذلك ، فهو معارض بأقوى منه ; لأن جمهور   العلماء على   [ ص: 237 ] خلافه ; ولأن الأحاديث الصحيحة الصريحة قاطعة بكثرة بتحريم نكاح المتعة ، وصرح - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأن ذلك التحريم دائم إلى يوم القيامة ، كما ثبت في " صحيح مسلم    " من حديث سبرة بن معبد الجهني    - رضي الله عنه - أنه غزا مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوم فتح مكة      . فقال : " يا أيها الناس إني كنت أذنت لكم في الاستمتاع في النساء ،  وإن  الله قد حرم ذلك إلى يوم القيامة ، فمن كان عنده منهن شيء فليخل سبيله  ،  ولا تأخذوا مما آتيتموهن شيئا "   . 

وفي رواية لمسلم  في حجة الوداع : ولا تعارض في ذلك ; لإمكان أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال ذلك يوم فتح مكة  ، وفي حجة الوداع أيضا والجمع واجب إذا أمكن ، كما تقرر في علم الأصول وعلوم الحديث . 

الثالث : أنا لو سلمنا تسليما جدليا أن الآية تدل على إباحة نكاح المتعة   فإن إباحتها منسوخة كما صح نسخ ذلك في الأحاديث المتفق عليها عنه - صلى   الله عليه وسلم - وقد نسخ ذلك مرتين الأولى يوم خيبر  كما ثبت في الصحيح ، والآخرة يوم فتح مكة  ، كما ثبت في الصحيح أيضا . 

وقال بعض العلماء : نسخت مرة واحدة يوم الفتح ، والذي وقع في خيبر  تحريم لحوم الحمر الأهلية فقط ، فظن بعض الرواة أن يوم خيبر  ظرف أيضا لتحريم المتعة . 

واختار هذا القول ابن القيم  ، ولكن بعض الروايات الصحيحة ، صريحة في تحريم المتعة يوم خيبر أيضا ، فالظاهر أنها حرمت مرتين كما جزم به غير واحد ، وصحت الرواية به . والله تعالى أعلم . 

الرابع : أنه تعالى صرح بأنه يجب حفظ الفرج عن غير الزوجة والسرية في قوله تعالى : إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم   [ 23 \ 6 ] ، في الموضعين ، ثم صرح بأن المبتغى وراء ذلك من العادين بقوله : فمن ابتغى وراء ذلك الآية [ 23 \ 7 ] . 

ومعلوم أن المستمتع بها ليست مملوكة ولا زوجة ، فمبتغيها إذن من العادين   بنص القرآن ، أما كونها غير مملوكة فواضح ، وأما كونها غير زوجة فلانتفاء   لوازم الزوجية عنها كالميراث ، والعدة ، والطلاق ، والنفقة ، ولو كانت زوجة   لورثت واعتدت ووقع عليها الطلاق ووجبت لها النفقة ، كما هو ظاهر ، فهذه   الآية التي هي : والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم فإنهم غير ملومين فمن ابتغى وراء ذلك فأولئك هم العادون  [ ص:  238 ]    [ 23 \ 75 - 29 ، 31 ] ، صريحة في منع الاستمتاع بالنساء الذي  نسخ .  وسياق الآية التي نحن بصددها يدل دلالة واضحة على أن الآية في عقد  النكاح  كما بينا لا في نكاح المتعة ; لأنه تعالى ذكر المحرمات التي لا  يجوز نكاحها  بقوله تعالى : حرمت عليكم أمهاتكم وبناتكم   [ 4 \ 23 ] الخ . . . 

ثم بين أن غير تلك المحرمات حلال بالنكاح بقوله : وأحل لكم ما وراء ذلكم أن تبتغوا بأموالكم محصنين غير مسافحين   [ 4 \ 24 ] ، ثم بين أن من نكحتم منهن واستمتعتم بها يلزمكم أن تعطوها مهرها ، مرتبا لذلك بالفاء على النكاح بقوله : فما استمتعتم به منهن الآية [ 4 \ 24 ] ، كما بيناه واضحا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : ومن لم يستطع منكم طولا أن ينكح المحصنات المؤمنات فمن ما ملكت أيمانكم من فتياتكم المؤمنات ، ظاهر هذه الآية الكريمة أن الأمة لا يجوز نكاحها ، ولو عند الضرورة إلا إذا كانت مؤمنة بدليل قوله : من فتياتكم المؤمنات     [ 4 \ 25 ] ، فمفهوم مخالفته أن غير المؤمنات من الإماء لا يجوز نكاحهن   على كل حال ، وهذا المفهوم يفهم من مفهوم آية أخرى وهي قوله تعالى : والمحصنات من الذين أوتوا الكتاب     [ 5 \ 5 ] ، فإن المراد بالمحصنات فيها الحرائر على أحد الأقوال ، ويفهم   منه أن الإماء الكوافر لا يحل نكاحهن ولو كن كتابيات ، وخالف الإمام أبو حنيفة    - رحمه الله - فأجاز نكاح الأمة الكافرة ، وأجاز نكاح الإماء لمن عنده طول ينكح به الحرائر ; لأنه لا يعتبر مفهوم المخالفة كما عرف في أصوله رحمه الله . 

أما وطء الأمة الكافرة بملك اليمين ، فإنها إن كانت كتابية فجمهور العلماء على إباحة وطئها بالملك ، لعموم قوله تعالى : إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم الآية   [ 23 \ 6 ] ، ولجواز نكاح حرائرهم فيحل التسري بالإماء منهم . وأما إن   كانت الأمة المملوكة له مجوسية أو عابدة وثن ممن لا يحل نكاح حرائرهم ;   فجمهور العلماء على منع وطئها بملك اليمين . 

قال  ابن عبد البر    : وعليه جماعة فقهاء الأمصار وجمهور العلماء ، وما خالفه فهو شذوذ لا يعد خلافا ، ولم يبلغنا إباحة ذلك إلا عن  طاوس    . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : الذي يظهر من جهة الدليل والله تعالى أعلم جواز   وطء الأمة بملك اليمين وإن كانت عابدة وثن أو مجوسية ; لأن أكثر السبايا في   عصره - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من   [ ص: 239 ]  كفار  العرب وهم عبدة أوثان ، ولم ينقل عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  أنه حرم  وطأهن بالملك لكفرهن ولو كان حراما لبينه ، بل قال صلى الله عليه  وسلم : "  لا توطأ حامل حتى تضع ، ولا غير ذات حمل حتى تحيض حيضة   " ، ولم يقل حتى يسلمن ولو كان ذلك شرطا لقاله وقد أخذ الصحابة سبايا فارس  وهن مجوس ، ولم ينقل أنهم اجتنبوهن حتى أسلمن . 

قال ابن القيم  في " زاد المعاد " ما نصه : ودل هذا القضاء النبوي على جواز وطء الإماء الوثنيات بملك اليمين ، فإن سبايا أوطاس  لم   يكن كتابيات ، ولم يشترط رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في وطئهن   إسلامهن ، ولم يجعل المانع منه إلا الاستبراء فقط ، وتأخير البيان عن وقت   الحاجة ممتنع مع أنهم حديثو عهد بالإسلام ويخفى عليهم حكم هذه المسألة   وحصول الإسلام من جميع السبايا ، وكن عدة آلاف بحيث لم يتخلف منهن عن   الإسلام جارية واحدة مما يعلم أنه في غاية البعد ، فإنهن لم يكرهن على   الإسلام ، ولم يكن لهن من البصيرة والرغبة والمحبة في الإسلام ما يقتضي   مبادرتهن إليه جميعا ، فمقتضى السنة وعمل الصحابة في عهد رسول الله - صلى   الله عليه وسلم - وبعده جواز وطء المملوكات على أي دين كن ، وهذا مذهب  طاوس  وغيره ، وقواه صاحب " المغني " فيه ورجح أدلته ، وبالله التوفيق . ا هـ كلام ابن القيم  بلفظه وهو واضح جدا . 
قوله تعالى : فإذا أحصن فإن أتين بفاحشة فعليهن نصف ما على المحصنات من العذاب ، لم يبين هنا هذا العذاب الذي على المحصنات وهن الحرائر الذي نصفه على الإماء ، ولكنه بين في موضع آخر أنه جلد مائة بقوله : الزانية والزاني فاجلدوا كل واحد منهما مائة جلدة   [ 24 \ 2 ] ، فيعلم منه أن على الأمة الزانية خمسين جلدة ويلحق بها العبد الزاني فيجلد خمسين ، فعموم الزانية مخصوص بنص قوله تعالى : فعليهن نصف ما على المحصنات من العذاب     [ 4 \ 25 ] ، وعموم الزاني مخصوص بالقياس على المنصوص ; لأنه لا فارق   البتة بين الحرة والأمة إلا الرق ، فعلم أنه سبب تشطير الجلد فأجرى في   العبد لاتصافه بالرق الذي هو مناط تشطير الجلد ، وهذه الآية عند الأصوليين   من أمثلة تخصيص عموم النص بالقياس ، بناء على أن نوع تنقيح المناط المعروف   بإلغاء الفارق يسمى قياسا ، والخلاف في كونه قياسا معروف في الأصول . أما   الرجم فمعلوم أنه لا يتشطر ، فلم يدخل في المراد بالآية . 

تنبيه 

قد علمت مما تقدم أن التحقيق في معنى أحصن أن المراد به تزوجن ، وذلك هو   [ ص: 240 ] معناه على كلتا القراءتين قراءته بالبناة للفاعل والمفعول ، خلافا لما اختاره  ابن جرير  من   أن معنى قراءة أحصن بفتح الهمزة والصاد مبنيا للفاعل أسلمن ، وأن معنى   أحصن بضم الهمزة وكسر الصاد مبنيا للمفعول زوجن ، وعليه فيفهم من مفهوم   الشرط في قوله : فإذا أحصن   [ 4 \ 25 ] أن الأمة التي لم تتزوج لا حد عليها إذا زنت   ; لأنه تعالى علق حدها في الآية بالإحصان ، وتمسك بمفهوم هذه الآية  ابن عباس  ،  وطاوس  ، وعطاء  ،  وابن جريج  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ،  وأبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام  ، وداود بن علي  في   رواية فقالوا : لا حد على مملوكة حتى تتزوج ، والجواب عن هذا - والله  أعلم  - أن مفهوم هذه الآية فيه إجمال وقد بينته السنة الصحيحة ، وإيضاحه  أن  تعليق جلد الخمسين المذكور في الآية على إحصان الأمة ، يفهم منه أن  الأمة  التي لم تحصن ليست كذلك فقط ، فيحتمل أنها لا تجلد ، ويحتمل أنها  تجلد أكثر  من ذلك أو أقل أو ترجم إلى غير ذلك من المحتملات ، ولكن السنة  الصحيحة دلت  على أن غير المحصنة من الإماء كذلك ، لا فرق بينها وبين  المحصنة ، والحكمة  في التعبير بخصوص المحصنة دفع توهم أنها ترجم كالحرة ،  فقد أخرج الشيخان  في " صحيحيهما " عن  أبي هريرة  ، وزيد بن خالد الجهني    - رضي الله عنهما - قالا : سئل   النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن الأمة إذا زنت ، ولم تحصن قال : " إن  زنت  فاجلدوها ، ثم إن زنت فاجلدوها ، ثم إن زنت فاجلدوها ثم بيعوها ولو  بضفير   " . 

قال  ابن شهاب     : لا أدري أبعد الثالثة ،  أو الرابعة ، وحمل الجلد في الحديث على التأديب  غير ظاهر ، لا سيما وفي  بعض الروايات التصريح بالحد ، فمفهوم هذه الآية هو  بعينه الذي سئل عنه  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأجاب فيه بالأمر بالجلد  في هذا الحديث  المتفق عليه ، والظاهر أن السائل ما سأله إلا لأنه أشكل  عليه مفهوم هذه  الآية فالحديث نص في محل النزاع ، ولو كان جلد غير المحصنة  أكثر أو أقل من  جلد المحصنة لبينه صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

وبهذا تعلم أن الأقوال المخالفة لهذا لا يعول عليها ، كقول  ابن عباس  ومن وافقه المتقدم آنفا ، وكالقول بأن غير المحصنة تجلد مائة ، وهو المشهور عن  داود بن علي الظاهري  ، ولا يخفى بعده وكالقول بأن الأمة المحصنة ترجم وغير المحصنة تجلد خمسين ، وهو قول  أبي ثور  ، ولا يخفى شدة بعده والعلم عند الله تعالى .
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (31)
سورة النساء (4)

قوله تعالى : واللاتي تخافون نشوزهن الآية ، ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة أن النشوز قد يحصل من النساء ، ولم يبين هل يحصل من الرجال نشوز أو لا ؟ ولكنه بين في موضع آخر   [ ص: 241 ] أن النشوز أيضا قد يحصل من الرجال ، وهو قوله تعالى : وإن امرأة خافت من بعلها نشوزا أو إعراضا الآية [ 4 \ 128 ] ، وأصل النشوز في اللغة الارتفاع ،   فالمرأة الناشز كأنها ترتفع عن المكان الذي يضاجعها فيه زوجها ، وهو في   اصطلاح الفقهاء الخروج عن طاعة الزوج ، وكأن نشوز الرجل ارتفاعه أيضا عن   المحل الذي فيه الزوجة وتركه مضاجعتها ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : وإن تك حسنة يضاعفها الآية ، لم يبين في هذه الآية الكريمة أقل ما تضاعف به الحسنة ولا أكثره ولكنه بين في موضع آخر أن أقل ما تضاعف به عشر أمثالها ، وهو قوله : من جاء بالحسنة فله عشر أمثالها   [ 6 \ 160 ] . 

وبين في موضع آخر أن المضاعفة ربما بلغت سبعمائة ضعف إلى ما شاء الله ، وهو قوله : مثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله كمثل حبة أنبتت سبع سنابل الآية [ 2 \ 261 ] كما تقدم . 
قوله تعالى : يومئذ يود الذين كفروا وعصوا الرسول لو تسوى بهم الأرض الآية   ، على القراءات الثلاث معناه أنهم يتمنون أن يستووا بالأرض ، فيكونوا   ترابا مثلها على أظهر الأقوال ، ويوضح هذا المعنى قوله تعالى : يوم ينظر المرء ما قدمت يداه ويقول الكافر ياليتني كنت ترابا   [ 78 \ 40 ] . 

قوله تعالى : ولا يكتمون الله حديثا بين  في  موضع آخر أن عدم الكتم المذكور هنا ، إنما هو باعتبار إخبار أيديهم   وأرجلهم بكل ما عملوا عند الختم على أفواههم إذا أنكروا شركهم ومعاصيهم وهو   قوله تعالى : اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون   [ 36 \ 65 ] ، فلا يتنافى قوله : ولا يكتمون الله حديثا   [ 4 \ 42 ] ، مع قوله عنهم : والله ربنا ما كنا مشركين   [ 6 \ 23 ] ، وقوله عنهم أيضا : ما كنا نعمل من سوء   [ 16 \ 28 ] ، وقوله عنهم : بل لم نكن ندعو من قبل شيئا   [ 40 ] ، للبيان الذي ذكرنا والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقربوا الصلاة وأنتم سكارى حتى تعلموا ما تقولون بين تعالى في هذه الآية زوال السكر بأنه هو أن يثوب للسكران عقله ، حتى يعلم معنى الكلام الذي يصدر منه بقوله : حتى تعلموا ما تقولون   [ 4 \ 43 ] . 
[ ص: 242 ] قوله تعالى : ألم تر إلى الذين أوتوا نصيبا من الكتاب يشترون الضلالة ويريدون أن تضلوا السبيل الآية . ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الذين أوتوا نصيبا من الكتاب مع اشترائهم الضلالة يريدون إضلال المسلمين أيضا . 

وذكر في موضع آخر أنهم كثير ، وأنهم يتمنون ردة المسلمين ، وأن السبب   الحامل لهم على ذلك إنما هو الحسد وأنهم ما صدر منهم ذلك إلا بعد معرفتهم   الحق وهو قوله تعالى : ود كثير من أهل الكتاب لو يردونكم من بعد إيمانكم كفارا حسدا من عند أنفسهم من بعد ما تبين   [ 2 \ 109 ] . 

وذكر في موضع آخر أن هذا الإضلال الذي يتمنونه للمسلمين لا يقع من المسلمين   ، وإنما يقع منهم أعني المتمنين الضلال للمسلمين وهو قوله : ودت طائفة من أهل الكتاب لو يضلونكم وما يضلون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون   [ 3 ] . 
قوله تعالى : أو نلعنهم كما لعنا أصحاب السبت ،   لم يبين هنا كيفية لعنه لأصحاب السبت ، ولكنه بين في غير هذا الموضع أن   لعنه لهم هو مسخهم قردة ومن مسخه الله قردا غضبا عليه ملعون بلا شك ، وذلك   قوله تعالى : ولقد علمتم الذين اعتدوا منكم في السبت فقلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين   [ 2 \ 65 ] ، وقوله : فلما عتوا عن ما نهوا عنه قلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين   [ 7 \ 166 ] ، والاستدلال على مغايرة اللعن للمسخ بعطفه عليه في قوله : قل هل أنبئكم بشر من ذلك مثوبة عند الله من لعنه الله وغضب عليه وجعل منهم القردة والخنازير   [ 5 \ 60 ] ، لا يفيد أكثر من مغايرته للمسخ في تلك الآية ، كما قاله الألوسي  في   " تفسيره " وهو ظاهر واللعنة في اللغة : الطرد والإبعاد ، والرجل الذي   طرده قومه وأبعدوه لجناياته تقول له العرب رجل لعين ، ومنه قول الشاعر : 

[ الوافر ] 
**ذعرت به القطا ونفيت عنه مقام الذئب كالرجل اللعين* *

وفي اصطلاح الشرع : اللعنة : الطرد والإبعاد عن رحمة الله ، ومعلوم أن المسخ من أكبر أنواع الطرد والإبعاد . 
قوله تعالى : إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء ومن يشرك بالله فقد افترى إثما عظيما  [ ص: 243 ] ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه تعالى لا يغفر الإشراك به وأنه يغفر غير ذلك لمن يشاء وأن من أشرك به فقد افترى إثما عظيما . 

وذكر في مواضع أخر : أن محل كونه لا يغفر الإشراك به إذا لم يتب المشرك من ذلك ، فإن تاب غفر له كقوله : إلا من تاب وآمن وعمل عملا صالحا الآية [ 25 \ 70 ] ، فإن الاستثناء راجع لقوله : والذين لا يدعون مع الله إلها آخر   [ 25 \ 68 ] ، وما عطف عليه ; لأن معنى الكل جمع في قوله : ومن يفعل ذلك يلق أثاما الآية [ 25 \ 68 ] وقوله : قل للذين كفروا إن ينتهوا يغفر لهم ما قد سلف   [ 8 \ 38 ] . وذكر في موضع آخر : أن من أشرك بالله قد ضل ضلالا بعيدا عن الحق ، وهو قوله في هذه السورة الكريمة أيضا : إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء ومن يشرك بالله فقد ضل ضلالا بعيدا   [ 4 \ 116 ] ، وصرح بأن من أشرك بالله فالجنة عليه حرام ومأواه النار بقوله : إنه من يشرك بالله فقد حرم الله عليه الجنة ومأواه النار   [ 5 ] ، وقوله : ونادى أصحاب النار أصحاب الجنة أن أفيضوا علينا من الماء أو مما رزقكم الله قالوا إن الله حرمهما على الكافرين   [ 7 \ 50 ] . 

وذكر في موضع آخر أن المشرك لا يرجى له خلاص ، وهو قوله : ومن يشرك بالله فكأنما خر من السماء فتخطفه الطير أو تهوي به الريح في مكان سحيق   [ 22 \ 31 ] ، وصرح في موضع آخر : بأن الإشراك ظلم عظيم بقوله عن لقمان  مقررا له : إن الشرك لظلم عظيم   [ 31 \ 13 ] . 

وذكر في موضع آخر أن الأمن التام والاهتداء ، إنما هما لمن لم يلبس إيمانه بشرك ، وهو قوله : الذين آمنوا ولم يلبسوا إيمانهم بظلم أولئك لهم الأمن وهم مهتدون   [ 6 \ 82 ] ، وقد صح عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن معنى بظلم بشرك . 
قوله تعالى : ألم تر إلى الذين يزكون أنفسهم بل الله يزكي من يشاء الآية ، أنكر تعالى عليهم في هذه الآية تزكيتهم أنفسهم بقوله : ألم تر إلى الذين   [ 4 \ 49 ] ، وبقوله : انظر كيف يفترون على الله الكذب وكفى به إثما مبينا   [ 4 \ 50 ] ، وصرح بالنهي العام عن تزكية النفس وأحرى نفس الكافر التي هي أخس شيء وأنجسه بقوله : هو أعلم بكم إذ أنشأكم من الأرض وإذ أنتم أجنة في بطون أمهاتكم فلا تزكوا أنفسكم هو أعلم بمن اتقى   [ 53 ] ،   [ ص: 244 ] ولم يبين هنا كيفية تزكيتهم أنفسهم . 

ولكنه بين ذلك في مواضع أخر ، كقوله عنهم : نحن أبناء الله وأحباؤه   [ 5 \ 18 ] ، وقوله : وقالوا لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هودا أو نصارى   [ 2 \ 111 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
قوله تعالى : وندخلهم ظلا ظليلا ، وصف في هذه الآية الكريمة ظل الجنة بأنه ظليل ، ووصفه في آية أخرى بأنه دائم ، وهي قوله : أكلها دائم وظلها   [ 13 \ 35 ] ، ووصفه في آية أخرى بأنه ممدود ، وهي قوله : وظل ممدود   [ 56 ] ، وبين في موضع آخر أنها ظلال متعددة ، وهو قوله : إن المتقين في ظلال وعيون الآية [ 77 \ 41 ] . 

وذكر في موضع آخر أنهم في تلك الظلال متكئون مع أزواجهم على الأرائك وهو قوله : هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكئون     [ 36 \ 56 ] ، والأرائك : جمع أريكة وهي السرير في الحجلة ، والحجلة بيت   يزين للعروس بجميع أنواع الزينة ، وبين أن ظل أهل النار ليس كذلك بقوله :  انطلقوا إلى ما كنتم به تكذبون انطلقوا إلى ظل ذي ثلاث شعب لا ظليل ولا يغني من اللهب   [ 77 29 ، 30 ] ، وقوله : وأصحاب الشمال ما أصحاب الشمال في سموم وحميم وظل من يحموم لا بارد ولا كريم   [ 56 \ 41 ، 44 ] . 
قوله تعالى : فإن تنازعتم في شيء فردوه إلى الله الآية   أمر الله في هذه الآية الكريمة بأن كل شيء تنازع فيه الناس من أصول الدين  ،  وفروعه أن يرد التنازع في ذلك إلى كتاب الله ، وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه   وسلم ; لأنه تعالى قال : من يطع الرسول فقد أطاع الله   [ 4 \ 80 ] ، وأوضح هذا المأمور به هنا بقوله : وما اختلفتم فيه من شيء فحكمه إلى الله   [ 42 \ 10 ] ، ويفهم من هذه الآية الكريمة أنه لا يجوز التحاكم إلى غير كتاب الله ، وسنة نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقد   أوضح تعالى هذا المفهوم موبخا للمتحاكمين إلى غير كتاب الله ، وسنة نبيه -   صلى الله عليه وسلم - مبينا أن الشيطان أضلهم ضلالا بعيدا عن الحق بقوله :   ألم  تر إلى الذين يزعمون أنهم آمنوا بما أنزل إليك  وما أنزل من قبلك يريدون أن  يتحاكموا إلى الطاغوت وقد أمروا أن يكفروا به  ويريد الشيطان أن يضلهم  ضلالا بعيدا   [ 4 \ 60 ] ، وأشار إلى أنه لا يؤمن أحد حتى يكفر بالطاغوت بقوله : فمن يكفر بالطاغوت ويؤمن بالله فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى   [ 2 \ 256 ] . 

 [ ص: 245 ] ومفهوم الشرط أن من لم يكفر  بالطاغوت لم يستمسك بالعروة الوثقى وهو كذلك ، ومن لم يستمسك بالعروة  الوثقى فهو بمعزل عن الإيمان ; لأن الإيمان بالله هو العروة الوثقى ، والإيمان بالطاغوت يستحيل اجتماعه مع الإيمان بالله ; لأن الكفر بالطاغوت شرط في الإيمان بالله أو ركن منه ، كما هو صريح قوله : فمن يكفر بالطاغوت الآية [ 2 \ 256 ] . 

تنبيه 

استدل منكرو القياس بهذه الآية الكريمة ، أعني قوله تعالى : فإن تنازعتم في شيء فردوه إلى الله الآية   ، على بطلان القياس قالوا : لأنه تعالى أوجب الرد إلى خصوص الكتاب والسنة   دون القياس ، وأجاب الجمهور بأنه لا دليل لهم في الآية ; لأن إلحاق غير المنصوص بالمنصوص لوجود معنى النص فيه لا يخرج عن الرد إلى الكتاب والسنة ،   بل قال بعضهم : الآية متضمنة لجميع الأدلة الشرعية ، فالمراد بإطاعة الله   العمل بالكتاب ، وبإطاعة الرسول العمل بالسنة ، وبالرد إليهما القياس ;  لأن  رد المختلف فيه غير المعلوم من النص إلى المنصوص عليه ، إنما يكون   بالتمثيل والبناء عليه ، وليس القياس شيئا وراء ذلك . 

وقد علم من قوله تعالى : فإن تنازعتم أنه عند عدم النزاع يعمل بالمتفق عليه ، وهو الإجماع قاله الألوسي في " تفسيره " . 
قوله تعالى : وإذا قيل لهم تعالوا إلى ما أنزل الله وإلى الرسول رأيت المنافقين يصدون عنك صدودا ،   ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة أن المنافقين إذا دعوا إلى ما أنزل الله ، وإلى   الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يصدون عن ذلك صدودا أي : يعرضون إعراضا . 

وذكر في موضع آخر أنهم إذا دعوا إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم ; ليستغفر لهم لووا رءوسهم ، وصدوا واستكبروا ، وهو قوله : وإذا قيل لهم تعالوا يستغفر لكم رسول الله لووا رءوسهم ورأيتهم يصدون وهم مستكبرون   [ 63 \ 5 ] . 

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (32)
سورة النساء (5)

قوله تعالى : فلا وربك لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموك فيما شجر بينهم ثم لا يجدوا في أنفسهم حرجا مما قضيت ويسلموا تسليما أقسم تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة بنفسه   [ ص:  246 ] الكريمة  المقدسة ، أنه لا يؤمن أحد حتى يحكم رسوله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - في جميع  الأمور ، ثم ينقاد لما حكم به ظاهرا وباطنا ويسلمه تسليما  كليا من غير  ممانعة ولا مدافعة ولا منازعة ، وبين في آية أخرى أن قول  المؤمنين محصور في  هذا التسليم الكلي ، والانقياد التام ظاهرا وباطنا لما  حكم به صلى الله  عليه وسلم ، وهي قوله تعالى : إنما كان قول المؤمنين إذا دعوا إلى الله ورسوله ليحكم بينهم أن يقولوا سمعنا وأطعنا الآية [ 24 \ 51 ] . 
قوله تعالى : فإن أصابتكم مصيبة قال قد أنعم الله علي إذ لم أكن معهم شهيدا ،   ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة أن المنافقين إذا سمعوا بأن المسلمين أصابتهم   مصيبة أي : من قتل الأعداء لهم ، أو جراح أصابتهم ، أو نحو ذلك يقولون : إن   عدم حضورهم معهم من نعم الله عليهم . 

وذكر في مواضع أخر أنهم يفرحون بالسوء الذي أصاب المسلمين ، كقوله تعالى : وإن تصبكم سيئة يفرحوا بها   [ 3 \ 120 ] ، وقوله : وإن تصبك مصيبة يقولوا قد أخذنا أمرنا من قبل ويتولوا وهم فرحون   [ 9 \ 50 ] . 
قوله تعالى : ولئن أصابكم فضل من الله ليقولن كأن لم تكن بينكم وبينه مودة يا ليتني كنت معهم فأفوز فوزا عظيما ،   ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة ، أن المنافقين إذا سمعوا أن المسلمين أصابهم   فضل من الله أي : نصر وظفر وغنيمة تمنوا أن يكونوا معهم ; ليفوزوا بسهامهم   من الغنيمة . 

وذكر في مواضع أخر أن ذلك الفضل الذي يصيب المؤمنين يسوءهم لشدة عداوتهم الباطنة لهم ، كقوله تعالى : إن تمسسكم حسنة تسؤهم   [ 3 \ 120 ] ، وقوله : إن تصبك حسنة تسؤهم   [ 9 \ 50 ] . 
قوله تعالى : ومن يقاتل في سبيل الله فيقتل أو يغلب الآية ، ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه سوف يؤتي المجاهد في سبيله أجرا عظيما سواء أقتل في سبيل الله ، أم غلب عدوه ، وظفر به . 

وبين في موضع آخر أن كلتا الحالتين حسنى ، وهو قوله : قل هل تربصون بنا إلا إحدى الحسنيين   [ 9 \ 52 ] ، والحسنى صيغة تفضيل ; لأنها تأنيث الأحسن . 
قوله تعالى : حرض المؤمنين الآية [ 4 \ 84 ] ، لم يصرح هنا بالذي يحرض عليه   [ ص: 247 ] المؤمنين ما هو ، وصرح في موضع آخر بأنه القتال ، وهو قوله : حرض المؤمنين على القتال ، وأشار إلى ذلك هنا بقوله في أول الآية : فقاتل في سبيل الله ، وقوله في آخرها : عسى الله أن يكف بأس الذين كفروا الآية . 
قوله تعالى : أتريدون أن تهدوا من أضل الله ومن يضلل الله فلن تجد له سبيلا ،   أنكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة على من أراد أن يهدي من أضله الله وصرح   فيها بأن من أضله الله لا يوجد سبيل إلى هداه ، وأوضح هذا المعنى في آيات   كثيرة كقوله : ومن يرد الله فتنته فلن تملك له من الله شيئا أولئك الذين لم يرد الله أن يطهر قلوبهم لهم في الدنيا خزي ولهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم   [ 5 \ 41 ] ، وقوله : من يضلل الله فلا هادي له   [ 7 \ 186 ] ، ويؤخذ من هذه الآيات أن العبد ينبغي له كثرة التضرع والابتهال إلى الله تعالى أن يهديه ولا يضله   ; فإن من هداه الله لا يضل ، ومن أضله لا هادي له ، ولذا ذكر عن الراسخين في العلم أنهم يقولون : ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا الآية [ 3 \ 8 ] . 
قوله تعالى : لا يستوي القاعدون من المؤمنين غير أولي الضرر والمجاهدون في سبيل الله بأموالهم وأنفسهم فضل الله المجاهدين بأموالهم وأنفسهم على القاعدين درجة وكلا وعد الله الحسنى وفضل الله المجاهدين على القاعدين أجرا عظيما ذكر   في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه فضل المجاهدين في سبيل الله بأموالهم ، وأنفسهم   على القاعدين درجة وأجرا عظيما ، ولم يتعرض لتفضيل بعض المجاهدين على بعض  ،  ولكنه بين ذلك في موضع آخر وهو قوله : لا يستوي منكم من أنفق من قبل الفتح وقاتل أولئك أعظم درجة من الذين أنفقوا من بعد وقاتلوا وكلا وعد الله الحسنى   [ 57 \ 10 ] ، وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة غير أولي الضرر ، يفهم من مفهوم مخالفته أن من خلفه العذر إذا كانت نيته صالحة يحصل ثواب المجاهد . 

وهذا المفهوم صرح به النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في حديث أنس الثابت  في الصحيح أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " إن بالمدينة  أقواما ما سرتم من مسير ، ولا قطعتم من واد إلا وهم معكم فيه " ، قالوا وهم بالمدينة  يا رسول الله ؟ قال : " نعم حبسهم العذر   " ، وفي هذا المعنى قال الشاعر : 

[ البسيط ] 
**يا ظاعنين إلى البيت العتيق لقد سرتم جسوما وسرنا نحن أرواحا     إنا أقمنا على عذر وعن قدر 
ومن أقام على عذر فقد راحا* *

 [ ص: 248 ] تنبيه 

يؤخذ من قوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : وكلا وعد الله الحسنى ، أن الجهاد فرض كفاية لا فرض عين   ; لأن القاعدين لو كانوا تاركين فرضا لما ناسب ذلك وعده لهم الصادق بالحسنى ; وهي الجنة والثواب الجزيل .
قوله تعالى : وإذا ضربتم في الأرض فليس عليكم جناح أن تقصروا من الصلاة إن خفتم أن يفتنكم الذين كفروا 

الآية . 

قال بعض العلماء : المراد بالقصر في قوله : أن تقصروا في   هذه الآية قصر كيفيتها لا كميتها ، ومعنى قصر كيفيتها أن يجوز فيها من   الأمور ما لا يجوز في صلاة الأمن ، كأن يصلي بعضهم مع الإمام ركعة واحدة ،   ويقف الإمام حتى يأتي البعض الآخر فيصلي معهم الركعة الأخرى ، وكصلاتهم   إيماء رجالا وركبانا وغير متوجهين إلى القبلة ، فكل هذا من قصر كيفيتها   ويدل على أن المراد هو هذا القصر من كيفيتها . 

قوله تعالى بعده يليه مبينا له : وإذا كنت فيهم فأقمت لهم الصلاة فلتقم طائفة منهم معك وليأخذوا أسلحتهم الآية [ 4 \ 102 ] ، وقوله تعالى : فإن خفتم فرجالا أو ركبانا   [ 2 \ 239 ] ، ويزيده إيضاحا أنه قال هنا : فإذا اطمأننتم فأقيموا الصلاة   [ 4 ] ، وقال في آية البقرة : فإذا أمنتم فاذكروا الله كما علمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون   [ 2 \ 239 ] ; لأن معناه فإذا أمنتم فأتموا كيفيتها بركوعها وسجودها وجميع ما يلزم فيها مما يتعذر وقت الخوف . 

وعلى هذا التفسير الذي دل له القرآن فشرط الخوف في قوله : إن خفتم أن يفتنكم الذين كفروا     [ 4 \ 101 ] ، معتبر أي : وإن لم تخافوا منهم أن يفتنوكم فلا تقصروا من   كيفيتها ، بل صلوها على أكمل الهيئات ، كما صرح به في قوله : فإذا اطمأننتم فأقيموا الصلاة   [ 4 ] ، وصرح باشتراط الخوف أيضا لقصر كيفيتها بأن يصليها الماشي والراكب بقوله : فإن خفتم فرجالا أو ركبانا ، ثم قال : فإذا أمنتم فاذكروا الله كما علمكم الآية   يعني : فإذا أمنتم فأقيموا صلاتكم كما أمرتكم بركوعها وسجودها ، وقيامها   وقعودها على أكمل هيئة وأتمها ، وخير ما يبين القرآن القرآن ،   [ ص: 249 ] ويدل على أن المراد بالقصر في هذه الآية القصر من كيفيتها كما ذكرنا ، أن  البخاري  صدر باب صلاة الخوف بقوله : باب صلاة الخوف ، وقول الله تعالى : وإذا ضربتم في الأرض فليس عليكم جناح أن تقصروا من الصلاة إن خفتم أن يفتنكم الذين كفروا إن الكافرين كانوا لكم عدوا مبينا وإذا   كنت فيهم فأقمت لهم الصلاة فلتقم طائفة منهم معك وليأخذوا أسلحتهم فإذا   سجدوا فليكونوا من ورائكم ولتأت طائفة أخرى لم يصلوا فليصلوا معك وليأخذوا   حذرهم وأسلحتهم ود الذين كفروا لو تغفلون عن أسلحتكم وأمتعتكم فيميلون   عليكم ميلة واحدة ولا جناح عليكم إن كان بكم أذى من مطر أو كنتم مرضى أن   تضعوا أسلحتكم وخذوا حذركم إن الله أعد للكافرين عذابا مهينا   [ 4 \ 101 ، 102 ] ، وما ذكره ابن حجر  وغيره من أن  البخاري  ساق الآيتين في الترجمة ; ليشير إلى خروج صلاة الخوف عن هيئة بقية الصلوات بالكتاب   قولا ، وبالسنة فعلا ، لا ينافي ما أشرنا إليه من أنه ساق الآيتين في   الترجمة لينبه على أن قصر الكيفية الوارد في أحاديث الباب هو المراد بقصر   الصلاة في قوله : فليس عليكم جناح أن تقصروا من الصلاة إن خفتم أن يفتنكم الذين كفروا ،   ويؤيده أيضا أن قصر عددها لا يشترط فيه الخوف ، وقد كان صلى الله عليه   وسلم يقصر هو وأصحابه في السفر وهم في غاية الأمن ، كما وقع في حجة الوداع   وغيرها ، وكما قال - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لأهل مكة     : " أتموا فإنا قوم سفر   " . 

وممن قال بأن المراد بالقصر في هذه الآية قصر الكيفية لا الكمية : مجاهد  ، والضحاك  ، والسدي  ، نقله عنهم ابن كثير  وهو قول  أبي بكر الرازي الحنفي    . ونقل  ابن جرير  نحوه عن  ابن عمر  ولما نقل ابن كثير  هذا القول عمن ذكرنا قال : واعتضدوا بما رواه الإمام مالك  عن  صالح بن كيسان  ، عن  عروة بن الزبير  ، عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - أنها قالت : " فرضت الصلاة ركعتين ركعتين في السفر والحضر ، فأقرت صلاة السفر ، وزيد في صلاة الحضر   " . 

وقد روى هذا الحديث  البخاري  عن  عبد الله بن يوسف التنيسي  ، ومسلم  عن يحيى بن يحيى  ، وأبو داود  عن  القعنبي  ،  والنسائي  عن قتيبة  أربعتهم عن مالك  به قالوا : " فإذا كان أصل الصلاة في السفر اثنتين فكيف يكون المراد بالقصر هنا قصر الكمية ؟ لأن ما هو الأصل لا يقال فيه : فليس عليكم جناح أن تقصروا من الصلاة   . 

وأصرح من ذلك دلالة على هذا ما رواه الإمام أحمد  ، حدثنا  وكيع  ، وسفيان  ،   [ ص: 250 ] وعبد الرحمن  عن  زبيد اليامي  ، عن  عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى  ، عن عمر    - رضي الله عنه - قال : " صلاة   السفر ركعتان ، وصلاة الأضحى ركعتان ، وصلاة الفطر ركعتان ، وصلاة الجمعة   ركعتان تمام غير قصر ، على لسان محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم   " . 

وهكذا رواه  النسائي  ،  وابن ماجه  ،  وابن حبان  في " صحيحه " من طرق عن  زبيد اليامي  به ، وهذا إسناد على شرط مسلم  ، وقد حكم مسلم  في مقدمة كتابه بسماع  ابن أبي ليلى  عن عمر  ، وقد جاء مصرحا به في هذا الحديث وغيره وهو الصواب إن شاء الله تعالى ، وإن كان  يحيى بن معين  ، وأبو حاتم  ،  والنسائي  قد قالوا : إنه لم يسمع منه . 

وعلى هذا أيضا فقال : فقد وقع في بعض طرق  أبي يعلى الموصلي  ، من طريق  الثوري  عن زبيد  ، عن  عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى  ، عن الثقة عن عمر  فذكره ، وعند  ابن ماجه  من طريق يزيد بن زياد بن أبي الجعد  عن زبيد  ، عن عبد الرحمن  ، عن  كعب بن عجرة  ، عن عمر  فالله أعلم . 

وقد روى مسلم  في " صحيحه " ، وأبو داود   والنسائي  ،  وابن ماجه  من حديث  أبي عوانة الوضاح بن عبد الله اليشكري  زاد مسلم  ،  والنسائي  ، وأيوب بن عائذ  ، كلاهما عن بكير بن الأخنس  عن مجاهد  عن  عبد الله بن عباس  قال : " فرض   الله الصلاة على لسان نبيكم محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الحضر أربعا   وفي السفر ركعتين ، وفي الخوف ركعة فكما يصلى في الحضر قبلها وبعدها فكذلك   يصلى في السفر   " . 

ورواه  ابن ماجه  من حديث  أسامة بن زيد  عن  طاوس  نفسه فهذا ثابت  عن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - ولا ينافي ما تقدم عن عائشة  رضي   الله عنها ; لأنها أخبرت " أن أصل الصلاة ركعتان ، ولكن زيد في صلاة  الحضر  فلما استقر ذلك صح أن يقال : إن فرض صلاة الحضر أربع " ، كما قاله  ابن عباس  ، والله أعلم . 

ولكن اتفق حديث  ابن عباس  ، وعائشة  على أن صلاة السفر ركعتان ، وأنها تامة غير مقصورة كما هو مصرح به في حديث عمر    - رضي الله عنه - واعلم أن حديث عائشة  المذكور تكلم فيه من ثمان جهات : 

الأولى : أنه معارض بالإجماع . قال القاضي  أبو بكر بن العربي المالكي  في كتابه المسمى " بالقبس " . قال علماؤنا هذا الحديث مردود بالإجماع . 

الثانية : أنها هي خالفته ، والراوي من أعلم الناس بما روى فهي رضي الله عنها   [ ص: 251 ] كانت تتم في السفر ، قالوا : ومخالفتها لروايتها توهن الحديث . 

الثالثة : إجماع فقهاء الأمصار على أنه ليس بأصل يعتبر في صلاة المسافر خلف المقيم . 

الرابعة : أن غيرها من الصحابة خالفها ، كعمر  ،  وابن عباس  ،  وجبير بن مطعم  ، فقالوا : " إن الصلاة فرضت في الحضر أربعا ، وفي السفر ركعتين ، وفي الخوف ركعة   " ، وقد قدمنا رواية مسلم  وغيره له عن  ابن عباس    . 

الخامسة : دعوى أنه مضطرب ; لأنه رواه  ابن عجلان  ، عن  صالح بن كيسان  ، عن عروة  ، عن عائشة  ، قالت : " فرض رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الصلاة ركعتين   " ، وقال فيه  الأوزاعي  ، عن  ابن شهاب  ، عن عروة  ، عن عائشة  ، قالت : " فرض الله الصلاة على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ركعتين ركعتين   " الحديث . قالوا : فهذا اضطراب . 

السادسة : أنه ليس على ظاهره ; لأن المغرب ، والصبح لم يزد فيهما ، ولم ينقص . 

السابعة : أنه من قول عائشة  لا مرفوع . 

الثامنة : قول  إمام الحرمين    : لو صح لنقل متواترا . 

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : وهذه الاعتراضات الموردة على حديث عائشة  المذكور كلها ساقطة ، أما معارضته بالإجماع فلا يخفى سقوطها ; لأنه لا يصح فيه إجماع وذكر ابن العربي  نفسه الخلاف فيه . 

وقال القرطبي  بعد ذكر دعوى ابن العربي  الإجماع المذكور قلت : وهذا لا يصح ، وقد ذكر هو وغيره الخلاف والنزاع فلم يصح ما ادعوه من الإجماع . 

وأما معارضته بمخالفة عائشة  له  فهي أيضا  ظاهرة السقوط ; لأن العبرة بروايتها لا برأيها كما هو التحقيق  عند الجمهور  ، وقد بيناه في سورة " البقرة " في الكلام على حديث  طاوس  المتقدم في الطلاق . 

وأما معارضته بإجماع فقهاء الأمصار على أنه ليس بأصل يعتبر في صلاة المسافر خلف المقيم ،   فجوابه أن فقهاء الأمصار لم يجمعوا على ذلك ، فقد ذهب جماعة من العلماء   إلى أن المسافر لا يصح اقتداؤه بالمقيم لمخالفتهما في العدد ، والنية ،   واحتجوا   [ ص: 252 ] بحديث : " لا تختلفوا على إمامكم   " وممن ذهب إلى ذلك  الشعبي   وطاوس   وداود الظاهري  وغيرهم . 

وأما معارضته بمخالفة بعض الصحابة لها  كابن عباس  ، فجوابه ما قدمناه آنفا عن ابن كثير  من أن صلاة الحضر لما زيد فيها واستقر ذلك صح أن يقال : إن فرض صلاة الحضر أربع كما قال  ابن عباس    . 

وأما تضعيفه بالاضطراب فهو ظاهر السقوط ; لأنه ليس فيه اضطراب أصلا ، ومعنى   فرض الله وفرض رسول الله واحد ; لأن الله هو الشارع والرسول هو المبين ،   فإذا قيل فرض رسول الله كذا فالمراد أنه مبلغ ذلك عن الله فلا ينافي أن   الله هو الذي فرض ذلك كما قال تعالى : من يطع الرسول فقد أطاع الله   [ 4 \ 80 ] ، ونظيره حديث : " إن إبراهيم  حرم مكة    " مع حديث : " إن مكة  حرمها الله   " الحديث . 

وأما رده بأن المغرب والصبح لم يزد فيهما فهو ظاهر السقوط أيضا ; لأن   المراد بالحديث الصلوات التي تقصر خاصة كما هو ظاهر ، مع أن بعض الروايات   عن عائشة  عند  ابن خزيمة  ،  وابن حبان  ، والبيهقي    . قالت : " فرضت صلاة السفر والحضر ركعتين ركعتين ، فلما قدم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المدينة  واطمأن زيد في صلاة الحضر ركعتان ركعتان ، وتركت صلاة الفجر لطول القراءة وصلاة المغرب ; لأنها وتر النهار   " وعند أحمد  من طريق ابن كيسان  في حديث عائشة  المذكور " إلا المغرب فإنها كانت ثلاثا " . 

وهذه الروايات تبين أن المراد خصوص الصلوات التي تقصر ، وأما رده بأنه غير   مرفوع فهو ظاهر السقوط ; لأنه مما لا مجال فيه للرأي فله حكم المرفوع ،  ولو  سلمنا أن عائشة  لم تحضر  فرض الصلاة  فإنها يمكن أن تكون سمعت ذلك من النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  في زمنها  معه ، ولو فرضنا أنها لم تسمعه منه فهو مرسل صحابي ومراسيل  الصحابة لها  حكم الوصل . 

وأما قول إمام الحرمين إنه لو ثبت لنقل متواترا فهو ظاهر السقوط ; لأن مثل   هذا لا يرد بعدم التواتر ، فإذا عرفت مما تقدم أن صلاة السفر فرضت ركعتين   كما صح به الحديث عن عائشة   وابن عباس  وعمر    - رضي الله عنهم - فاعلم أن ابن كثير  بعد أن ساق الحديث عن عمر  ،  وابن عباس  ، وعائشة  قال ما نصه : 

وإذا كان كذلك فيكون المراد بقوله : فليس عليكم جناح   [ 4 \ 101 ] ، أن   [ ص: 253 ] تقصروا من الصلاة قصر الكيفية كما في صلاة الخوف ; ولهذا قال : إن خفتم أن يفتنكم الذين كفروا الآية . ولهذا قال بعدها : وإذا كنت فيهم فأقمت لهم الصلاة الأية [ 4 \ 102 ] . فبين المقصود من القصر هاهنا ، وذكر صفته وكيفيته . اه محل الغرض منه بلفظه وهو واضح جدا فيما ذكرنا وهو اختيار  ابن جرير    .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (33)
سورة النساء (6)

وعلى هذا القول ، فالآية في صلاة الخوف وقصر الصلاة في السفر عليه مأخوذ من السنة لا من القرآن ، وفي معنى الآية الكريمة أقوال أخر : 

أحدها : أن معنى أن تقصروا من الصلاة إن خفتم أن يفتنكم الذين كفروا   [ 4 \ 101 ] ، الاقتصار على ركعة واحدة في صلاة الخوف كما قدمنا آنفا من حديث  ابن عباس  عند مسلم  ،  والنسائي  ، وأبي داود  ،  وابن ماجه  ، وقدمنا أنه رواه  ابن ماجه  عن  طاوس    . 

وقد روى نحوه أبو داود  ،  والنسائي  من حديث حذيفة  قال : " فصلى بهؤلاء ركعة ، وهؤلاء ركعة ولم يقضوا   " ورواه  النسائي  أيضا من حديث  زيد بن ثابت  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

وممن قال بالاقتصار في الخوف على ركعة واحدة ،  الثوري  وإسحاق  ومن تبعهما . وروي عن  أحمد بن حنبل  وعطاء  ، وجابر  ، والحسن  ، ومجاهد  ، والحكم  ، وقتادة  ، وحماد  ، والضحاك    . 

وقال بعضهم : يصلى الصبح في الخوف ركعة ، وإليه ذهب  ابن حزم  ، ويحكى عن  محمد بن نصر المروزي  وبالاقتصار على ركعة واحدة في الخوف . 

قال  أبو هريرة   وأبو موسى الأشعري  وغير واحد من التابعين ومنهم من قيده بشدة الخوف . 

وعلى هذا القول ، فالقصر في قوله تعالى : أن تقصروا من الصلاة   [ 4 \ 101 ] ، قصر كمية . 

وقال جماعة : إن المراد بالقصر في قوله : أن تقصروا من الصلاة ، هو قصر الصلاة في السفر . قالوا : ولا مفهوم مخالفة للشرط الذي هو قوله : إن خفتم أن يفتنكم الذين كفروا   ; لأنه خرج مخرج الغالب حال نزول هذه الآية ، فإن في مبدأ   [ ص: 254 ] الإسلام بعد الهجرة كان غالب أسفارهم مخوفة . 

وقد تقرر في الأصول ، أن من الموانع لاعتبار مفهوم المخالفة خروج المنطوق مخرج الغالب ، ولذا لم يعتبر الجمهور مفهوم المخالفة في قوله : اللاتي في حجوركم   [ 4 \ 23 ] ; لجريانه على الغالب . 

قال في " مراقي السعود " : في ذكر موانع اعتبار مفهوم المخالفة : [ الرجز ] 


**أو جهل الحكم أو النطق انجلب للسؤل أو جرى على الذي غلب* *

واستدل من قال : إن المراد بالآية قصر الرباعية في السفر بما أخرجه مسلم  في " صحيحه " ، والإمام أحمد  ، وأصحاب السنن الأربعة ، عن  يعلى بن أمية  قال : قلت  لعمر بن الخطاب    : فليس عليكم جناح أن تقصروا من الصلاة إن خفتم أن يفتنكم الذين كفروا ،   فقد أمن الناس ، قال : عجبت ما عجبت منه ، فسألت رسول الله - صلى الله   عليه وسلم - عن ذلك ، فقال : " صدقة تصدق الله بها عليكم فاقبلوا صدقته   " . 

فهذا الحديث الثابت في " صحيح مسلم    " ، وغيره يدل على أن  يعلى بن أمية  ،  وعمر بن الخطاب    - رضي الله عنهما - كانا يعتقدان أن معنى الآية قصر الرباعية في السفر ، وأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أقر عمر  على فهمه لذلك ، وهو دليل قوي ، ولكنه معارض بما تقدم عن عمر  من أنه قال : " صلاة السفر ركعتان تمام غير قصر على لسان محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   " ويؤيده حديث عائشة  ، وحديث  ابن عباس  المتقدمان . 

وظاهر الآيات المتقدمة الدالة على أن المراد بقوله أن تقصروا من الصلاة قصر الكيفية في صلاة الخوف ، كما قدمنا ، والله تعالى أعلم ، وهيئات صلاة الخوف كثيرة   ، فإن العدو تارة يكون إلى جهة القبلة ، وتارة إلى غيرها ، والصلاة قد   تكون رباعية ، وقد تكون ثلاثية ، وقد تكون ثنائية ، ثم تارة يصلون جماعة ،   وتارة يلتحم القتال ، فلا يقدرون على الجماعة بل يصلون فرادى رجالا ،   وركبانا مستقبلي القبلة ، وغير مستقبليها ، وكل هيئات صلاة الخوف الواردة   في الصحيح جائزة ، وهيئاتها ، وكيفياتها مفصلة في كتب الحديث والفروع ،   وسنذكر ما ذهب إليه الأئمة الأربعة منها إن شاء الله . 

أما  مالك بن أنس  ،  فالصورة التي أخذ بها  منها هي أن الطائفة الأولى تصلي مع الإمام ركعة في  الثنائية ، وركعتين في  الرباعية والثلاثية ، ثم تتم باقي الصلاة ، وهو  اثنتان في الرباعية ،  وواحدة في الثنائية والثلاثية ، ثم يسلمون ويقفون  وجاه العدو ، وتأتي   [ ص:  255 ] الطائفة  الأخرى فيجدون الإمام قائما ينتظرهم ، وهو مخير في قيامه  بين القراءة ،  والدعاء ، والسكوت إن كانت ثنائية ، وبين الدعاء والسكوت إن  كانت رباعية أو  ثلاثية ، وقيل : ينتظرهم في الرباعية والثلاثية جالسا  فيصلي بهم باقي  الصلاة ، وهو ركعة في الثنائية ، والثلاثية ، وركعتان في  الرباعية ، ثم  يسلم ويقضون ما فاتهم بعد سلامه ، وهو ركعة في الثنائية ،  وركعتان في  الرباعية والثلاثية . فتحصل أن هذه الصورة ، أنه يصلي بالطائفة  الأولى ركعة  أو اثنتين ، ثم يتمون لأنفسهم ويسلمون ، ويقفون في وجه العدو  ، ثم تأتي  الأخرى فيصلي بهم الباقي ، ويسلم ويتمون لأنفسهم . 

قال ابن يونس  في هذه الصورة التي ذكرنا : وحديث القاسم  أشبه بالقرآن ، وإلى الأخذ به رجع مالك    . اهـ . 

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : مراد ابن يونس  ، أن الحديث الذي رواه مالك  في " الموطأ " ، عن  يحيى بن سعيد  ، عن  القاسم بن محمد بن أبي بكر  ، عن صالح بن خوات  ، عن سهل بن أبي حثمة  ، بالكيفية التي ذكرنا ، هو الذي رجع إليه مالك  ، ورجحه أخيرا على ما رواه ، أعني مالكا  ، عن يزيد بن رومان  ، عن صالح بن خوات  ، عمن صلى مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوم ذات الرقاع صلاة الخوف . الحديث ، والفرق بين رواية  القاسم بن محمد  ، وبين رواية يزيد بن رومان  ، أن رواية يزيد بن رومان  فيها   أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صلى بالطائفة الأخرى الركعة التي بقيت  من  صلاته ، ثم ثبت جالسا وأتموا لأنفسهم ، ثم سلم بهم ، وقد عرفت أن رواية  القاسم  عند مالك  في " الموطأ " ، أنه يصلي بالطائفة الأخرى الركعة الباقية ثم يسلم فيتمون بعد سلامه لأنفسهم . 

قال  ابن عبد البر  مشيرا إلى الكيفية التي ذكرنا ، وهي رواية  القاسم بن محمد  ، عند مالك  ، وهذا الذي رجع إليه مالك  بعد أن قال بحديث يزيد بن رومان  ، وإنما اختاره ورجع إليه للقياس على سائر الصلوات : إن الإمام لا ينتظر المأموم ، وإن المأموم إنما يقضي بعد سلام الإمام ، وحديث القاسم  هذا الذي أخرجه مالك  في ( الموطأ ) موقوف على سهل  ، إلا أن له حكم الرفع ; لأنه لا مجال للرأي فيه والتحقيق أنه مرسل صحابي ; لأن سهلا  كان صغيرا في زمن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وجزم  الطبري  ،  وابن حبان  ،  وابن السكن  ، وغيرهم بأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - توفي وسهل  المذكور ابن ثمان سنين ، وزعم  ابن حزم  أنه لم يرد عن أحد من السلف القول بالكيفية التي ذكرنا أنها رجع إليها مالك  ، ورواها في " موطئه " عن  القاسم بن محمد  ، هذا هو حاصل مذهب مالك  في كيفية صلاة الخوف .   [ ص:  256 ] قال  أولا : بأن الإمام يصلي بالطائفة الأولى ، ثم تتم لأنفسها ، ثم  تسلم ، ثم  يصلي بقية الصلاة بالطائفة الأخرى وينتظرها حتى تتم ، ثم يسلم  بها ورجع إلى  أن الإمام يسلم إذا صلى بقية صلاته مع الطائفة الأخرى ، ولا  ينتظرهم حتى  يسلم بهم بل يتمون لأنفسهم بعد سلامه ، كما بينا . 

والظاهر أن المبهم في رواية يزيد بن رومان  في قول صالح بن خوات  ، عمن صلى مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الحديث ، أنه أبوه  خوات بن جبير  الصحابي ، رضي الله عنه ، لا سهل بن أبي حثمة  ، كما قاله بعضهم . 

قال الحافظ في " الفتح " : ولكن الراجح أنه أبوه  خوات بن جبير    ; لأن أبا أويس  ، روى هذا الحديث ، عن يزيد بن رومان  شيخ مالك  فيه فقال : عن صالح بن خوات  ، عن أبيه ، أخرجه ابن منده  في " معرفة الصحابة " من طريقه ، وكذلك أخرجه البيهقي  ، من طريق  عبيد الله بن عمر  ، عن  القاسم بن محمد  ، عن صالح بن خوات  ، عن أبيه ، وجزم النووي  في " تهذيبه " بأنه أبوه خوات  ، وقال : إنه محقق من رواية مسلم  وغيره ، قلت : وسبقه إلى ذلك  الغزالي  ، فقال إن صلاة ذات الرقاع في رواية  خوات بن جبير    . اه محل الغرض منه بلفظه . 

ولم يفرق المالكية بين كون العدو إلى جهة القبلة وبين كونه إلى غيرها ، وأما إذا اشتد الخوف والتحم القتال ، ولم يمكن لأحد منهم ترك القتال فإنهم يصلونها رجالا وركبانا إيماء مستقبلي القبلة وغير مستقبليها ، كما نص عليه تعالى بقوله : فإن خفتم فرجالا أو ركبانا الآية [ 2 \ 239 ] . 
وأما  الشافعي  رحمه الله فإنه اختار من هيئات صلاة الخوف أربعا   : 

إحداها : هي التي ذكرنا آنفا عند اشتداد الخوف والتحام القتال ، حتى لا   يمكن لأحد منهم ترك القتال ، فإنهم يصلون كما ذكرنا رجالا وركبانا إلخ   الهيئة . 

الثانية : هي التي صلاها - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ببطن نخل  ،   وهي أن يصلي بالطائفة الأولى صلاتهم كاملة ثم يسلمون جميعهم : الإمام   والمأمومون ثم تأتي الطائفة الأخرى التي كانت في وجه العدو فيصلي بهم مرة   أخرى هي لهم فريضة وله نافلة ، وصلاة بطن نخل  هذه رواها جابر  وأبو بكرة  ، فأما حديث جابر  فرواه مسلم  أنه   صلى مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صلاة الخوف ، فصلى رسول الله - صلى   الله عليه وسلم - بإحدى الطائفتين ركعتين ثم صلى بالطائفة الأخرى ركعتين ،   فصلى   [ ص: 257 ] رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أربع ركعات وصلى بكل طائفة ركعتين . 

وذكره  البخاري  مختصرا ورواه  الشافعي   والنسائي   وابن خزيمة  من طريق الحسن  عن جابر  وفيه أنه سلم من الركعتين أولا ثم صلى ركعتين بالطائفة الأخرى . 

وأما حديث أبي بكرة  فرواه أبو داود   والنسائي   وابن حبان  والحاكم   والدارقطني  ، وفي رواية بعضهم أنها الظهر ، وفي رواية بعضهم أنها المغرب ، وإعلال  ابن القطان  لحديث أبي بكرة  هذا   بأنه أسلم بعد وقوع صلاة الخوف بمدة ، مردود بأنا لو سلمنا أنه لم يحضر   صلاة الخوف فحديثه مرسل صحابي ومراسيل الصحابة لهم حكم الوصل كما هو معلوم ،   واعلم أن حديث أبي بكرة  ليس فيه أن ذلك كان ببطن نخل    . 

وقد استدل الشافعية  بصلاة بطن نخل هذه على جواز صلاة المفترض خلف المتنفل   . 

واعلم أن هذه الكيفية التي ذكرنا أنها هي كيفية صلاة بطن نخل كما ذكره النووي   وابن حجر  وغيرهما ، قد دل بعض الروايات عند مسلم   والبخاري  وغيرهما ، على أنها هي صلاة ذات الرقاع ، وجزم ابن حجر  بأنهما صلاتان ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

وقد دل بعض الروايات على أن صلاة نخل هي صلاة عسفان  ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

الهيئة الثالثة : من الهيئات التي اختارها  الشافعي    : صلاة عسفان  ، وكيفيتها كما قال جابر  رضي الله عنه قال : " شهدت   مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صلاة الخوف ، فصفنا صفين ، صف خلف   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والعدو بيننا وبين القبلة ، فكبر النبي -   صلى الله عليه وسلم - وكبرنا جميعا ثم ركع وركعنا جميعا ، ثم رفع رأسه من   الركوع ورفعنا جميعا ، ثم انحدر بالسجود والصف الذي يليه ، وقام الصف   المؤخر في نحر العدو ، فلما قضى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - السجود وقام   الصف الذي يليه انحدر الصف المؤخر بالسجود وقاموا ، ثم تقدم الصف المؤخر   وتأخر الصف المتقدم ، ثم ركع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وركعنا جميعا ،   ثم رفع رأسه من الركوع ورفعنا جميعا ، ثم انحدر بالسجود والصف الذي يليه   الذي كان مؤخرا في الركعة الأولى ، وقام الصف المؤخر في نحور العدو فلما   قضى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - السجود والصف الذي يليه ، انحدر الصف   المؤخر بالسجود فسجدوا ، ثم سلم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وسلمنا جميعا     " ، هذا لفظ مسلم  في " صحيحه " ، وأخرج  النسائي  والبيهقي  من رواية  ابن عباس  ورواه أبو داود   والنسائي   وابن حبان  والحاكم  من رواية أبي عياش الزرقي  واسمه زيد بن الصامت  وهو صحابي .   [ ص: 258 ] وقول ابن حجر  في " التقريب " في الكنى : إنه تابعي ، الظاهر أنه سهو منه رحمه الله ، وإنما قلنا : إن هذه الكيفية من الكيفيات التي اختارها  الشافعي  مع أنها مخالفة للصورة التي صحت عنه في صلاة عسفان    ; لأنه أوصى على العمل بالحديث إذا صح ، وأنه مذهبه ، والصورة التي صحت عن  الشافعي  رحمه الله في " مختصر المزني      " " والأم " أنه قال : صلى بهم الإمام وركع وسجد بهم جميعا إلا صفا يليه   أو بعض صف ينتظرون العدو ، فإذا قاموا بعد السجدتين سجد الصف الذي حرسهم ،   فإذا ركع ركع بهم جميعا وإذا سجد سجد معه الذين حرسوا أولا إلا صفا أو  بعض  صف يحرسه منهم ، فإذا سجدوا سجدتين وجلسوا سجد الذين حرسوا ثم يتشهدون  ثم  سلم بهم جميعا معا ، وهذا نحو صلاة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعسفان  ، قال : ولو تأخر الصف الذي حرس إلى الصف الثاني وتقدم الثاني فحرس فلا بأس . انتهى بواسطة نقل النووي    . 

والظاهر أن  الشافعي  رحمه الله يرى أن الصورتين أعني : التي ذكرنا في حديث جابر   وابن عباس  وأبي عياش الزرقي  والتي نقلناها عن  الشافعي  كلتاهما جائزة واتباع ما ثبت في الصحيح أحق من غيره ، وصلاة عسفان  المذكورة صلاة العصر . 

وقد جاء في بعض الروايات عند أبي داود  وغيره أن مثل صلاة عسفان  التي ذكرنا صلاها أيضا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوم بني سليم    . 

الرابعة : من الهيئات التي اختارها  الشافعي    - رحمه الله - هي : صلاة ذات الرقاع ، والكيفية التي اختارها  الشافعي  منها هي التي قدمنا رواية مالك  لها عن يزيد بن رومان  ،   وهي أن يصلي بالطائفة الأولى ركعة ثم يفارقونه ويتمون لأنفسهم ويسلمون ،   ويذهبون إلى وجوه العدو وهو قائم في الثانية يطيل القراءة حتى يأتي  الآخرون  فيصلي بهم الركعة الباقية ويجلس ينتظرهم حتى يصلوا ركعتهم الباقية  ، ثم  يسلم بهم ، وهذه الكيفية قد قدمنا أن مالكا  رواها عن يزيد بن رومان  عن صالح بن خوات بن جبير  عمن صلى مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صلاة الخوف يوم ذات الرقاع ، وأخرجها الشيخان من طريقه ، فقد رواه  البخاري  عن قتيبة  عن مالك  ومسلم  عن يحيى بن يحيى  عن مالك  نحو ما ذكرنا ، وقد قدمنا أن مالكا  قال   بهذه الكيفية أولا ثم رجع عنها إلى أن الإمام يسلم ولا ينتظر إتمام   الطائفة الثانية صلاتهم حتى يسلم بهم . وصلاة ذات الرقاع لها كيفية أخرى   غير هذه التي اختار  الشافعي  وهي ثابتة في " الصحيحين " من حديث  ابن عمر  قال : صلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صلاة الخوف بإحدى الطائفتين ركعة ، والطائفة الأخرى مواجهة العدو ،   [ ص:  259 ] ثم  انصرفوا وقاموا في مقام أصحابهم ، مقبلين على العدو ، وجاء  أولئك ثم صلى  بهم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ركعة ، ثم سلم النبي - صلى  الله عليه  وسلم - ثم قضى هؤلاء ركعة وهؤلاء ركعة   . 

وهذا لفظ مسلم  ولفظ  البخاري  بمعناه ، ولم تختلف الطرق عن  ابن عمر  في   هذا ، وظاهره أنهم أتموا لأنفسهم في حالة واحدة ويحتمل أنهم أتموا على   التعاقب ، وهو الراجح من حيث المعنى ; لأن إتمامهم في حالة واحدة يستلزم   تضييع الحراسة المطلوبة وإفراد الإمام وحده ، ويرجحه ما رواه أبو داود  من حديث  ابن مسعود  ولفظه : ثم سلم فقام هؤلاء أي : الطائفة الثانية فصلوا لأنفسهم ركعة ، ثم سلموا ثم ذهبوا ورجع أولئك إلى مقامهم فصلوا لأنفسهم ركعة ثم سلموا   . وظاهره أن الطائفة الثانية والت بين ركعتيها ثم أتمت الطائفة الأولى بعدها ، واعلم أن ما ذكره الرافعي  وغيره من كتب الفقه من أن في حديث  ابن عمر  هذا   أن الطائفة الثانية تأخرت وجاءت الطائفة الأولى فأتموا ركعة ثم تأخروا   وعادت الطائفة الثانية فأتموا - مخالف للروايات الثابتة في " الصحيحين "   وغيرهما . 

وقال ابن حجر  في ( الفتح ) : إنه لم يقف عليه في شيء من الطرق ، وأما الإمام أحمد  رحمه   الله فإن جميع أنواع صلاة الخوف الثابتة عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  جائزة  عنده ، والمختار منها عنده صلاة ذات الرقاع التي قدمنا اختيار  الشافعي  لها   أيضا ، وهي أن يصلي الإمام بالطائفة الأولى ركعة ثم يتمون لأنفسهم  ويسلمون  ويذهبون إلى وجوه العدو ; ثم تأتي الطائفة الأخرى فيصلي بهم  الركعة الأخرى  ثم يصلون ركعة فإذا أتموها وتشهدوا سلم بهم . 
وأما الإمام أبو حنيفة  رحمه  الله فالمختار  منها عنده ، أن الإمام يصلي بالطائفة الأولى ركعة إن كان  مسافرا ، أو كانت  صبحا مثلا ، واثنتين إن كان مقيما ، ثم تذهب هذه الطائفة  الأولى إلى وجوه  العدو ، ثم تجيء الطائفة الأخرى ويصلي بهم ما بقي من  الصلاة ويسلم ،  وتذهب هذه الطائفة الأخيرة إلى وجوه العدو ، وتجيء الطائفة  الأولى ، وتتم  بقية صلاتها بلا قراءة ; لأنهم لاحقون ، ثم يذهبون إلى وجوه  العدو ، وتجيء  الطائفة الأخرى فيتمون بقية صلاتهم بقراءة ; لأنهم مسبوقون ،  واحتجوا  لهذه الكيفية بحديث  ابن عمر  المتقدم وقد قدمنا أن هذه الكيفية ليست في رواية " الصحيحين " وغيرهما لحديث  ابن عمر    . 

وقد قدمنا أيضا من حديث  ابن مسعود  عند أبي داود  أن الطائفة الأخرى لما صلوا   [ ص:  260 ] مع  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الركعة الأخرى أتموا لأنفسهم  فوالوا بين  الركعتين ، ثم ذهبوا إلى وجوه العدو فجاءت الطائفة الأولى  فصلوا ركعتهم  الباقية ، هذا هو حاصل المذاهب الأربعة في صلاة الخوف . 

وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " صلاة ذات الرقاع أفضل من صلاة بطن نخل على أصح الوجهين ; لأنها أعدل بين الطائفتين ; ولأنها صحيحة بالإجماع وتلك صلاة مفترض خلف متنفل وفيها خلاف للعلماء . والثاني ، وهو قول أبي إسحاق  صلاة   بطن نخل أفضل لتحصل كل طائفة فضيلة جماعة تامة . واعلم أن الإمام في   الحضرية يصلي بكل واحدة من الطائفتين ركعتين ، وفي السفرية ركعة ركعة ،   ويصلي في المغرب بالأولى ركعتين عند الأكثر . 

وقال بعضهم : يصلي بالأولى في المغرب ركعة ، واعلم أن التحقيق أن غزوة ذات الرقاع بعد خيبر  ، وإن جزم جماعة كثيرة من المؤرخين بأن غزوة ذات الرقاع قبل خيبر  ، والدليل على ذلك الحديث الصحيح أن قدوم  أبي موسى الأشعري  على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين افتتح خيبر  مع الحديث الصحيح أن أبا موسى  شهد غزوة ذات الرقاع . 

قال  البخاري  في " صحيحه " : حدثني محمد بن العلاء  ، حدثنا أبو أسامة  ، حدثنا  بريد بن عبد الله  عن أبي بردة    ; عن أبي موسى  رضي الله عنه قال : " بلغنا مخرج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ونحن باليمن  ، فخرجنا مهاجرين إليه أنا وأخوان لي أنا أصغرهم ، أحدهما أبو بردة  ، والآخر أبو رهم  ، إما قال في بضع ، وإما قال في ثلاثة وخمسين ، أو اثنين وخمسين رجلا من قومي ، فركبنا سفينة فألقتنا سفينتنا إلى النجاشي بالحبشة  ، فوافقنا  جعفر بن أبي طالب  فأقمنا معه حتى قدمنا جميعا ، فوافقنا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين افتتح خيبر    " الحديث . . . ، وفيه التصريح بأن قدوم أبي موسى  حين افتتاح خيبر    . 

وقد قال  البخاري  أيضا : حدثنا محمد بن العلاء  ، حدثنا أبو أسامة  عن بريد بن أبي بردة  عن أبي بريدة  عن أبي موسى  رضي الله عنه قال : " خرجنا   مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في غزاة ونحن في ستة نفر بيننا بعير   نعتقبه فنقبت أقدامنا ونقبت قدماي وسقطت أظفاري ، وكنا نلف على أرجلنا   الخرق فسميت غزوة ذات الرقاع   " الحديث . فهذان الحديثان الصحيحان فيهما الدلالة الواضحة على تأخر ذات الرقاع عن خيبر  ، وقد قال  البخاري    - رحمه الله : باب غزوة ذات الرقاع وهي غزوة محارب خصفة من بني ثعلبة  من غطفان  فنزل نخلا وهي بعد خيبر    ; لأن أبا موسى  جاء بعد خيبر  الخ . وإنما بينا هذا ليعلم به أنه   [ ص: 261 ] لا حجة في عدم صلاة الخوف في غزوة الخندق  على أنها مشروعة في الحضر بدعوى أن ذات الرقاع قبل الخندق  وأن صلاة الخوف كانت مشروعة قبل غزوة الأحزاب التي هي غزوة الخندق  ،   وأنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما تركها مع أنهم شغلوه وأصحابه عن صلاة   الظهر والعصر إلى الليل إلا لأنها لم تشرع في الحضر ، بل التحقيق أن صلاة   الخوف ما شرعت إلا بعد الخندق  وأشار أحمد البدوي الشنقيطي  في نظمه للمغازي إلى غزوة ذات الرقاع بقوله : [ الرجز ] 


**ثم إلى محارب وثعلبه ذات الرقاعناهزوا المضاربه     ولم يكن حرب وغورث جرى 
بها له الذي لدعثور جرى     مع النبي وعلى المعتمد 
جرت لواحد بلا تعدد* *

والناظم هذا يرى أنها قبل خيبر  تبعا لابن سيد الناس  ومن وافقه ، ومما اختلف فيه العلماء من كيفيات صلاة الخوف صلاة ذي قرد ، وهي أن تصلي كل واحدة مع الإمام ركعة واحدة وتقتصر عليها ، وقد قدمنا ذلك من حديث  ابن عباس  عند مسلم  ، وأبي داود  ،  والنسائي  ،  وابن ماجه    . ومن حديث حذيفة  عند أبي داود  ،  والنسائي  ، وهذه الكيفية هي التي صلاها  حذيفة بن اليمان  لما قال  سعيد بن العاص  بطبرستان    : أيكم صلى صلاة الخوف مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ؟ فقال حذيفة    : أنا ، وصلى بهم مثل ما ذكرنا كما أخرجه  النسائي  عنه ، وعن  زيد بن ثابت  ورواه أبو داود  عن ثعلبة بن زهدم  وهو الذي رواه من طريقه  النسائي  ، ولفظ أبي داود  عن ثعلبة بن زهدم  ، قال : كنا مع  سعيد بن العاص  بطبرستان  فقام فقال : أيكم صلى مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صلاة الخوف ؟ فقال حذيفة    : أنا . فصلى بهؤلاء ركعة وبهؤلاء ركعة ولم يقضوا   . 

قال أبو داود    : وكذا رواه  عبيد الله بن عبد الله  ، ومجاهد  عن  ابن عباس  ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وعبد الله بن شقيق  ، عن  أبي هريرة  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  ويزيد الفقير  ، وأبو موسى    . 

قال أبو داود    : رجل من التابعين ليس بالأشعري جميعا عن جابر  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقد قال بعضهم عن شعبة  في حديث  يزيد الفقير  إنهم قضوا ركعة أخرى ، وكذلك رواه  سماك الحنفي  عن  ابن عمر  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وكذلك رواه  زيد بن ثابت  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : فكانت للقوم ركعة ركعة ، وللنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ركعتين   . اهـ منه بلفظه . 

وقال القرطبي  في " تفسيره " ما نصه : قال  السدي  إذا صليت في السفر ركعتين   [ ص:  262 ] فهو  تمام ، والقصر لا يحل إلا أن تخاف ، فهذه الآية مبيحة أن تصلي  كل طائفة  ركعة لا تزيد عليها شيئا ; ويكون للإمام ركعتان ، وروي نحوه عن  ابن عمر   وجابر بن عبد الله  وكعب  وفعله حذيفة  بطبرستان  ، وقد سأله الأمير  سعيد بن العاص  عن ذلك ، وروي عن  ابن عباس  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صلى كذلك في غزوة ذي قرد ركعة لكل طائفة ولم يقضوا ، وروي عن  جابر بن عبد الله  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صلى بأصحابه كذلك يوم غزوة محارب خصفة  وبني ثعلبة  ، وروى  أبو هريرة  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صلى كذلك بين ضجنان  وعسفان  ، وبكون كل من الطائفتين تقتصر على ركعة واحدة . 

قال أيضا إسحاق    : وروي عن الإمام أحمد  وجمهور العلماء على أن الاقتصار على ركعة واحدة في الخوف لا يجوز ، وأجابوا عن الأحاديث الواردة بذلك من وجهين : 

الأول : أن المراد بقول الصحابة الذين رووا ذلك ولم يقضوا أنهم بعدما أمنوا   وزال الخوف ، لم يقضوا تلك الصلاة التي صلوها في حالة الخوف وتكون فيه   فائدة أن الخائف إذا أمن لا يقضي ما صلى على تلك الهيئة المخالفة لهيئة صلاة الأمن ولهذا القول له وجه من النظر . 

الوجه الثاني : أن قولهم في الحديث ولم يقضوا ، أي في علم من روى ذلك ;   لأنه قد روى أنهم قضوا ركعة في تلك الصلاة بعينها ، ورواية من زاد أولى   قاله القرطبي   وابن عبد البر  ، ويدل له ما تقدم من رواية  يزيد الفقير  عن جابر  من طريق شعبة  عند أبي داود  ،   أنهم قضوا ركعة أخرى والمثبت مقدم على النافي ويؤيد هذه الرواية كثرة   الروايات الصحيحة بعدم الاقتصار على واحدة في كيفيات صلاة الخوف ، والله   تعالى أعلم . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (34)
سورة النساء (7)

وحاصل ما تقدم بيانه من كيفيات صلاة الخوف خمس ، وهي صلاة المسايفة الثابتة في صريح القرآن ، وصلاة بطن نخل  ، وصلاة عسفان  ، وصلاة ذات الرقاع ، وصلاة ذي قرد . وقد أشار الشيخ أحمد البدوي الشنقيطي  في نظمه للمغازي إلى غزوة ذات قرد بقوله : [ الرجز ] 


**فغزوة الغابة وهي ذو قرد خرج في إثر لقاحه وجد 

    وناشها  سلمة بن الأكوع  
وهو يقول اليوم يوم الرضع     وفرض الهادي له سهمين 
لسبقه الخيل على الرجلين     واستنقذوا من ابن حصن  
عشرا وقسم النبي فيهم جزرا* * [ ص: 263 ] وقد جزم  البخاري  في " صحيحه " بأن غزوة ذات قرد قبل خيبر  بثلاثة ليال ، وأخرج نحو ذلك مسلم  في " صحيحه " عن  إياس بن سلمة بن الأكوع  عن أبيه قال : فرجعنا من الغزوة إلى المدينة  ، فوالله ما لبثنا بالمدينة  إلا ثلاث ليال حتى خرجنا إلى خيبر  ، فما في الصحيح أثبت مما يذكره أهل السير مما يخالف ذلك ، كقول ابن سعد    : إنها كانت في ربيع الأول سنة ست قبل الحديبية  ، وكقول  ابن إسحاق    : إنها كانت في شعبان من سنة ست بعد غزوة لحيان بأيام . 

ومال ابن حجر  في " فتح  الباري " إلى الجمع  بين ما في الحديث الصحيح وبين ما ذكره أهل السير بتكرر  الخروج إلى ذي قرد ،  وقرد بفتحتين في رواية الحديث ، وأهل اللغة يذكرون أنه  بضم ففتح أو  بضمتين ، وقد وردت صلاة الخوف على كيفيات أخر غير ما ذكرنا . 

قال  ابن القصار المالكي    : إن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صلاها في عشرة مواضع . 

وقال  ابن العربي المالكي    : روي عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه صلى صلاة الخوف أربعا وعشرين مرة   . 

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : الذي يظهر والله تعالى أعلم ، إن أفضل   الكيفيات الثابتة عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في صلاة الخوف ، ما كان أبلغ   في الاحتياط للصلاة والتحفظ من العدو .
تنبيهان 

الأول : آية صلاة الخوف هذه من أوضح الأدلة على وجوب الجماعة     ; لأن الأمر بها في هذا الوقت الحرج دليل واضح على أنها أمر لازم ; إذ  لو  كانت غير لازمة لما أمر بها في وقت الخوف ; لأنه عذر ظاهر . 

الثاني : لا تختص صلاة الخوف بالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بل مشروعيتها باقية إلى يوم القيامة ، والاستدلال على خصوصها به - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بقوله تعالى : وإذا كنت فيهم فأقمت لهم الصلاة الآية [ 4 \ 102 ] ، استدلال ساقط ، وقد أجمع الصحابة وجميع المسلمين على رد مثله في قوله : خذ من أموالهم صدقة تطهرهم الآية   [ 9 \ 103 ] ، واشتراط كونه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيهم ، إنما ورد  لبيان  الحكم لا لوجوده ، والتقدير : بين لهم بفعلك لكونه أوضح من القول  كما قاله  ابن العربي  وغيره ، وشذ عن الجمهور أبو يوسف  والمزني  وقال بقولهما  الحسن بن زياد   [ ص: 264 ] واللؤلؤي  وإبراهيم بن علية  فقالوا : إن صلاة الخوف لم تشرع بعده - صلى الله عليه وسلم - واحتجوا بمفهوم الشرط في قوله : وإذا كنت فيهم ، ورد عليهم بإجماع الصحابة عليها بعده - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وبقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي   " ، وعموم منطوق هذا الحديث مقدم على ذلك المفهوم . 
تنبيه 

قد قررتم ترجيح أن آية : وإذا ضربتم في الأرض فليس عليكم جناح أن تقصروا من الصلاة   [ 4 \ 110 ] في صلاة الخوف لا صلاة السفر ، وإذن فمفهوم الشرط في قوله : وإذا ضربتم في الأرض يفهم منه أن صلاة الخوف لا تشرع في الحضر   . 

فالجواب : أن هذا المفهوم قال به  ابن الماجشون  ، فمنع صلاة الخوف في الحضر ، واستدل بعضهم أيضا لمنعها فيه بأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يصلها يوم الخندق  ،   وفات عليه العصران وقضاهما بعد المغرب ، وبأنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم   يصلها إلا في سفر ، وجمهور العلماء على أنها تصلى في الحضر أيضا ،  وأجابوا  بأن الشرط لا مفهوم مخالفة له أيضا لجريه على الغالب كما تقدم ،  أو لأنه  نزل في حادثة واقعة مبينا حكمها . 

كما روي عن مجاهد  قال : كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه بعسفان  والمشركون بضجنان  ،   فتوافقوا ، فصلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأصحابه صلاة تامة بركوعها   وسجودها ، فهم بهم المشركون أن يغيروا على أمتعتهم وأثقالهم فنزلت ، وهذه الحادثة وقعت وهم مسافرون ضاربون في الأرض ، وقد تقرر في الأصول أن من موانع اعتبار مفهوم المخالفة كون المنطوق نازلا على حادثة واقعة ، ولذا لم يعتبر مفهوم المخالفة في قوله : إن أردن تحصنا   [ 34 \ 33 ] ، ولا في قوله : لا يتخذ المؤمنون الكافرين أولياء من دون المؤمنين   [ 3 \ 28 ] ; لأن كلا منهما نزل على حادثة واقعة : 

فالأول : نزل في إكراه ابن أبي  جواريه على الزنا ، وهن يردن التحصن من ذلك . 

والثاني : نزل في قوم من الأنصار  والوا اليهود  من   دون المؤمنين ، فنزل القرآن في كل منهما ناهيا عن الصورة الواقعة من غير   إرادة التخصيص بها ، وأشار إليه في " المراقي " بقوله في تعداد موانع   اعتبار مفهوم المخالفة : [ الرجز ] 


**أو امتنان أو وفاق الواقع والجهل والتأكيد عند السامع* *

 [ ص: 265 ] وأجابوا عن كونه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يصلها يوم الخندق  بأن ذلك كان قبل نزول صلاة الخوف ، كما رواه  النسائي   وابن حبان   والشافعي  ، وبه تعلم عدم صحة قول من قال : إن غزوة ذات الرقاع التي صلى فيها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صلاة الخوف كانت قبل الخندق  ،   وأجابوا عن كونه لم يصلها إلا في السفر بأن السفر بالنسبة إلى صلاة الخوف   وصف طردي ، وعلتها هي الخوف لا السفر ، فمتى وجد الخوف وجد حكمها ، كما  هو  ظاهر . 
نكتة 

فإن قيل : لم لا تكون كل هيئة من هيئات صلاة الخوف ناسخة للتي قبلها ; لأنهم كانوا يأخذون بالأحدث فالأحدث ، فالجواب من وجهين : 

الأول : هو ما تقدم من أن العدو تارة يكونون إلى جهة القبلة وتارة إلى غير   جهتها إلى آخر ما تقدم ، وكل حالة تفعل فيها الهيئة المناسبة لها كما هو   ظاهر . 

الثاني : هو ما حققه بعض الأصوليين كابن الحاجب  والرهوني  وغيرهما   من أن الأفعال لا تعارض بينها أصلا ، إذ الفعل لا يقع في الخارج إلا  شخصيا  لا كليا حتى ينافي فعلا آخر ، فليس للفعل الواقع قدر مشترك بينه  وبين غيره  ، فيجوز أن يقع الفعل واجبا في وقت ، وفي وقت آخر بخلافه ، وإذن  فلا مانع  من جواز الفعلين المختلفين في الهيئة لعبادة واحدة وعقده في "  مراقي السعود  " بقوله : 


**ولم يكن تعارض الأفعال في كل حالة من الأحوال* *

وما ذكره المحلي من دلالة الفعل على الجواز المستمر دون القول بحث فيه صاحب   ( نشر البنود ) في شرح البيت المتقدم آنفا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن يفتنكم الذين كفروا معناه : ينالونكم بسوء . فروع تتعلق بهذه الآية الكريمة على القول بأنها في قصر الرباعية كما يفهم من حديث  يعلى بن أمية  عن  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنهما عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عند مسلم  وأحمد  وأصحاب السنن كما تقدم . 

الفرع الأول : أجمع العلماء على مشروعية قصر الرباعية في السفر خلافا   لمن شذ وقال : لا قصر إلا في حج أو عمرة ، ومن قال : لا قصر إلا في خوف ،   ومن قال : لا قصر إلا في سفر طاعة خاصة ، فإنها أقوال لا معول عليها عند   أهل العلم ، واختلف   [ ص: 266 ] العلماء في الإتمام في السفر ، هل يجوز أو لا ؟ فذهب بعض العلماء إلى أن القصر في السفر واجب . 

وممن قال بهذا القول : أبو حنيفة  رحمه الله وهو قول علي  ، وعمر  ،  وابن عمر  ، ويروى عن  ابن عباس  وجابر  ، وبه قال  الثوري  وعزاه الخطابي  في المعالم لأكثر علماء السلف وفقهاء الأمصار ، ونسبه إلى علي  وعمر   وابن عمر   وابن عباس   وعمر بن عبد العزيز  وقتادة  والحسن  قال : وقال  حماد بن أبي سليمان    : يعيد من صلى في السفر أربعا . اهـ . منه بواسطة نقل الشوكاني  رحمه الله وحجة هذا القول الذي هو وجوب القصر ما قدمنا من الأحاديث عن عائشة  ،  وابن عباس  ، وعمر  رضي   الله عنهم بأن الصلاة فرضت ركعتين ، فأقرت صلاة السفر وزيد في صلاة الحضر  ،  ودليل هؤلاء واضح ، وذهب جماعة من أهل العلم إلى جواز الإتمام والقصر ،   كما يجوز الصوم والإفطار ، إلا أنهم اختلفوا هل القصر أو الإتمام أفضل ؟   وبهذا قال  عثمان بن عفان  ،  وسعد بن أبي وقاص  ، وعائشة  رضي الله عنهم . 

قال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " وحكاه العبدري  عن هؤلاء يعني من ذكرنا وعن  ابن مسعود   وابن عمر   وابن عباس   والحسن البصري  ومالك  وأحمد   وأبي ثور  وداود  ، وهو مذهب أكثر العلماء ، ورواه البيهقي  عن  سلمان الفارسي  في اثني عشر من الصحابة . وعن أنس   والمسور بن مخرمة   وعبد الرحمن بن الأسود   وابن المسيب  وأبي قلابة  ، واحتج أهل هذا القول بأمور : 

الأول : قوله تعالى : فليس عليكم جناح أن تقصروا من الصلاة الآية [ 4 \ 101 ] ; لأن التعبير برفع الجناح دليل لعدم اللزوم . 

الأمر الثاني : هو ما قدمنا في حديث  يعلى بن أمية  عن  عمر بن الخطاب  من أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال في القصر في السفر : " صدقة تصدق الله بها عليكم   " . الحديث ، فكونه صدقة وتخفيفا يدل على عدم اللزوم . 

الأمر الثالث : هو ما رواه  النسائي  والبيهقي   والدارقطني  عن عائشة  رضي   الله عنها أنها اعتمرت مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فأفطر هو -   صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقصر الصلاة وصامت هي وأتمت الصلاة ، فأخبرته بذلك ،   فقال لها : " أحسنت "   . 

قال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : هذا الحديث رواه  النسائي   والدارقطني  والبيهقي   [ ص: 267 ] بإسناد حسن أو صحيح ، قال : وقال البيهقي  في " السنن الكبرى " : قال  الدارقطني  إسناده حسن ، وقال في " معرفة السنن والآثار " : هو إسناد صحيح . 

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : الظاهر أن ما جاء في هذا الحديث من أن عمرة عائشة  المذكورة في رمضان لا يصح ; لأن المحفوظ الثابت بالروايات الصحيحة أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يعتمر في رمضان قط ; لأنه لم يعتمر إلا أربع عمر   : 

الأولى : عمرة الحديبية  التي صده فيها المشركون عن البيت الحرام  ، عام ست . 

الثانية : عمرة القضاء التي وقع عليها عقد الصلح في الحديبية  ، وهي عام سبع . 

الثالثة : عمرة الجعرانة  بعد فتح مكة  ، عام ثمان وكل هذه العمر الثلاث في شهر ذي القعدة بالإجماع وبالروايات الصحيحة . 

الرابعة : عمرته مع حجه في حجة الوداع ، ورواية  النسائي  ليس فيها أن العمرة المذكورة في رمضان ولفظه : أخبرني أحمد بن يحيى الصوفي  ، قال : حدثنا أبو نعيم  ، قال : حدثنا العلاء بن زهير الأزدي  ، قال : حدثنا  عبد الرحمن بن الأسود  عن عائشة    : " أنها اعتمرت مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من المدينة  إلى مكة  حتى إذا قدمت مكة  قالت : يا رسول الله ، بأبي أنت وأمي قصرت وأتممت وأفطرت وصمت . قال : " أحسنت يا عائشة    " ، وما عاب علي   " . اهـ . 

الأمر الرابع : ما روي عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يقصر في السفر ويتم ، ويفطر ويصوم   . 

قال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : رواه  الدارقطني  ، والبيهقي  وغيرهما . 

قال البيهقي    : قال  الدارقطني  إسناده صحيح وضبطه ابن حجر  في " التلخيص " بلفظ يقصر بالياء ، وفاعله ضمير النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وتتم بتائين وفاعله ضمير يعود إلى عائشة  فيكون بمعنى الحديث الأول ، ولكن جاء في بعض روايات الحديث التصريح بإسناد الإتمام المذكور للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

قال البيهقي    : أخبرنا أبو بكر بن الحارث الفقيه  ، أنبأنا  علي بن عمر الحافظ  ، حدثنا المحاملي  ، حدثنا سعيد بن محمد بن ثواب  ، حدثنا أبو عاصم  ، حدثنا عمر بن سعيد  وعن   [ ص: 268 ]  عطاء بن أبي رباح  ، عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يقصر في الصلاة ويتم ويفطر ويصوم   . قال علي    : هذا إسناد صحيح . اهـ . 

قال البيهقي    : وله شاهد من حديث دلهم بن صالح  ،  والمغيرة بن زياد  ، وطلحة بن عمرو  وكلهم ضعيف . 

الخامس : إجماع العلماء على أن المسافر إذا اقتدى بمقيم لزمه الإتمام ، ولو كان القصر واجبا حتما لما جاز صلاة أربع خلف الإمام . 

وأجاب أهل هذا القول عن حديث عمر  وعائشة   وابن عباس  بأن المراد بكون صلاة السفر ركعتين أي : لمن أراد ذلك ، وعن قول عمر  في الحديث : تمام غير قصر بأن معناه أنها تامة في الأجر قاله النووي  ، ولا يخلو من تعسف وأجاب أهل القول الأول عن حجج هؤلاء قالوا : إن قوله تعالى : فليس عليكم جناح أن تقصروا من الصلاة   [ 4 \ 101 ] في صلاة الخوف كما قدمنا ، فلا دليل فيه لقصر الرباعية ، قالوا : ولو سلمنا أنه في قصر الرباعية فالتعبير بلفظ ولا جناح عليكم   [ 4 \ 102 ] ، لا ينافي الوجوب كما اعترفتم بنظيره في قوله تعالى : إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما   [ 2 \ 158 ] لأن السعي فرض عند الجمهور . وعن قوله في الحديث : " صدقة تصدق الله بها عليكم   " بأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمر بقبولها في قوله : " فاقبلوا صدقته     " ، والأمر يقتضي الوجوب فليس لنا عدم قبولها مع قوله - صلى الله عليه   وسلم - : " فاقبلوها " ، وأجابوا عن الثالث والرابع بأن حديثي عائشة  المذكورين لا يصح واحد منها واستدلوا على عدم صحة ذلك بما ثبت في الصحيح عن عروة  أنها تأولت في إتمامها ما تأول عثمان  ، فلو كان عندها في ذلك رواية من النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يقل عنها عروة  أنها تأولت . 

وقال ابن القيم  في " زاد المعاد " ما نصه : وسمعت ابن تيمية  يقول : هذا الحديث كذب على عائشة  ، ولم تكن عائشة  لتصلي   بخلاف صلاة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وسائر الصحابة ، وهي تشاهدهم   يقصرون ثم تتم هي وحدها بلا موجب ، كيف وهي القائلة : فرضت الصلاة ركعتين   ركعتين فزيد في صلاة الحضر ، وأقرت صلاة السفر فكيف يظن أنها تزيد على ما   فرض الله وتخالف رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه . 

وقال  الزهري   لهشام بن عروة  لما حدثه عن أبيه عنها بذلك ، فما شأنها كانت تتم   [ ص: 269 ] الصلاة فقال : تأولت كما تأول عثمان  فإذا   كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قد حسن فعلها وأقرها عليه ، فما  للتأويل  حينئذ وجه ، ولا يصح أن يضاف إتمامها إلى التأويل على هذا التقدير  ، وقد  أخبر  ابن عمر  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يكن يزيد في السفر على ركعتين ولا أبو بكر  ولا عمر  ، أفيظن بعائشة  أم المؤمنين مخالفتهم وهي تراهم يقصرون . وأما بعد موته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فإنها أتمت كما أتم عثمان  ، وكلاهما تأول تأويلا . والحجة في روايتهم لا في تأويل الواحد منهم مع مخالفة غيره له ، والله أعلم . اهـ . محل الغرض منه بلفظه . 

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : أما استبعاد مخالفة عائشة  رضي   الله عنها للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في حياته مع الاعتراف بمخالفتها   له - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعد وفاته ، فإنه يوهم أن مخالفته بعد وفاته   سائغة ، ولا شك أن المنع من مخالفته في حياته باق بعد وفاته - صلى الله عليه وسلم   - فلا يحل لأحد البتة مخالفة ما جاء به من الهدى إلى يوم القيامة : فعلا كان أو قولا أو تقريرا ، ولا يظهر كل الظهور أن عائشة  تخالف   هدي الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - باجتهاد ورواية من روى أنها تأولت   تقتضي نفي روايتها عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شيئا في ذلك ، والحديث   المذكور فيه إثبات أنها روت عنه ذلك ، والمثبت مقدم على النافي ، فبهذا يعتضد الحديث الذي صححه بعضهم وحسنه بعضهم كما تقدم . 

والتحقيق أن سند  النسائي  المتقدم الذي روى به هذا الحديث صحيح ، وإعلال  ابن حبان  له بأن فيه العلاء بن زهير الأزدي  ، وقال فيه : إنه يروي عن الثقات ما لا يشبه حديث الإثبات فبطل الاحتجاج به ، مردود بأن العلاء  المذكور ثقة كما قاله ابن حجر  في " التقريب " وغيره وإعلال بعضهم له بأن  عبد الرحمن بن الأسود  لم يدرك عائشة  مردود بأنه أدركها . 

قال  الدارقطني  وعبد الرحمن  أدرك عائشة  فدخل عليها وهو مراهق وذكر  الطحاوي  عن عبد الرحمن  أنه دخل على عائشة  بالاستئذان بعد احتلامه ، وذكر صاحب " الكمال " أنه سمع منها ، وذكر  البخاري  في " تاريخه "  وابن أبي شيبة  ما يشهد لذلك ، قاله ابن حجر  وإعلال الحديث المذكور بأنه مضطرب ; لأن بعض الرواة يقول عن  عبد الرحمن بن الأسود  عن أبيه عن عائشة  ، وبعضهم يقول عن عبد الرحمن  عن عائشة  مردود أيضا ، بأن رواية من قال عن أبيه خطأ والصواب عن  عبد الرحمن بن الأسود  عن عائشة    . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (35)
سورة النساء (8)

قال البيهقي  بعد أن ساق أسانيد الروايتين : قال أبو بكر النيسابوري    : هكذا قال   [ ص: 270 ] أبو نعيم  عن عبد الرحمن  عن عائشة  ، ومن قال عن أبيه في هذا الحديث فقد أخطأ . اهـ . 

فالظاهر ثبوت هذا الحديث وهو يقوي حجة من لم يمنع إتمام الرباعية في السفر وهم أكثر العلماء ، وذهب الإمام  مالك بن أنس  إلى أن قصر الرباعية في السفر سنة ، وأن من أتم أعاد في الوقت ; لأن الثابت أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يواظب على القصر في أسفاره وكذلك أبو بكر  وعمر  وعثمان  في غير أيام منى  ولم يمنع مالك  الإتمام ; للأدلة التي ذكرنا والعلم عند الله تعالى .
الفرع الثاني : اختلف العلماء في تحديد المسافة التي تقصر فيها الصلاة   . فقال مالك   والشافعي  وأحمد      : هي أربعة برد ، والبريد أربعة فراسخ ، والفرسخ ثلاثة أميال ، وتقريبه   بالزمان مسيرة يومين سيرا معتدلا ، وعندهم اختلاف في قدر الميل معروف   واستدل من قال بهذا القول بما رواه مالك  عن  ابن شهاب  عن  سالم بن عبد الله  عن أبيه أنه ركب إلى ريم  فقصر الصلاة في مسيره ذلك . 

قال مالك    : وذلك نحو من أربعة برد ، وريم  موضع . قال بعض شعراء المدينة    : [ الوافر ] 

فكم من حرة  بين المنقى  إلى أحد  إلى جنبات ريم  

وبما رواه مالك  عن نافع  عن  سالم بن عبد الله  ، أن عبد الله بن عمر  ركب إلى ذات النصب  فقصر الصلاة في مسيره ذلك . 

قال مالك    : وبين ذات النصب والمدينة  أربعة برد ، وبما قال مالك    : إنه بلغه أن  عبد الله بن عباس  كان يقصر الصلاة في مثل ما بين مكة  والطائف  ، وفي مثل ما بين مكة  وعسفان  ، وفي مثل ما بين مكة  وجدة    . 

قال مالك    : وذلك أربعة برد وذلك أحب ما تقصر فيه الصلاة إلي ، وبما رواه مالك  عن نافع  أنه كان يسافر مع  ابن عمر  البريد فلا يقصر الصلاة . كل هذه الآثار المذكورة في " الموطأ " ، وممن قال بهذا  ابن عمر   وابن عباس  كما ذكرناه عنهما . 

وقال  البخاري  رحمه الله في " صحيحه " : وكان  ابن عمر   وابن عباس  رضي الله عنهم يقصران ويفطران في أربعة برد ، وهي ستة عشر فرسخا   . اهـ . وبه قال  الحسن البصري   والزهري   والليث بن سعد  وإسحاق   وأبو ثور  ، نقله عنهم النووي  ، وذهب جماعة من أهل العلم إلى أنه لا يجوز القصر في أقل من مسافة ثلاثة أيام ، وممن قال به أبو   [ ص: 271 ] حنيفة  ، وهو قول  عبد الله بن مسعود  ، وسويد بن غفلة ، والشعبي ، والنخعي ،  والحسن بن صالح  ،  والثوري  ، وعن أبي حنيفة  أيضا يومان وأكثر الثالث ، واحتج أهل هذا القول بحديث  ابن عمر  وحديث أبي سعيد  الثابتين في الصحيح : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " لا تسافر المرأة ثلاثة أيام إلا ومعها ذو محرم   " ، وبحديث : " مسح المسافر على الخف ثلاثة أيام ولياليهن   " ، ووجه الاحتجاج بهذا الحديث الأخير أنه يقتضي أن كل مسافر يشرع له مسح ثلاثة أيام ولا يصح العموم في ذلك إلا إذا قدر أقل مدة السفر بثلاثة   أيام ; لأنها لو قدرت بأقل من ذلك لا يمكنه استيفاء مدته ; لانتهاء سفره   فاقتضى ذلك تقديره بالثلاثة وإلا لخرج بعض المسافرين عنه . اهـ . 

والاستدلال بالحديثين غير ظاهر فيما يظهر لي ; لأن المراد بالحديث الأول :   أن المرأة لا يحل لها سفر مسافة ثلاثة أيام إلا مع ذي محرم ، وهذا لا يدل   على تحديد أقل ما يسمى سفرا ، ويدل له أنه ورد في بعض الروايات الصحيحة لا   تسافر المرأة يومين إلا ومعها زوجها أو ذو محرم . 

وفي بعض الروايات الصحيحة : " لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن تسافر مسيرة يوم وليلة ليس معها حرمة   " وفي رواية لمسلم    " مسيرة يوم " ، وفي رواية له " ليلة " ، وفي رواية أبي داود  لا " تسافر بريدا " ، ورواه الحاكم  ، وقال : صحيح الإسناد . 

وقال البيهقي  في " السنن الكبرى " : وهذه الرواية في الثلاثة واليومين واليوم صحيحة ، وكأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : سئل عن المرأة تسافر ثلاثا من غير محرم ،   فقال : " لا " ، وسئل عنها تسافر يومين من غير محرم ، فقال : " لا " ،   ويوما فقال : " لا " فأدى كل واحد منهم ما حفظ ولا يكون عدد من هذه الأعداد   حدا للسفر   . اهـ منه بلفظه . 

فظهر من هذا أن الاستدلال على أقل السفر بالحديث غير متجه كما ترى لا سيما أن  ابن عمر  راويه قد خالفه كما تقدم ، والقاعدة عند الحنفية أن العبرة بما رأى الصحابي لا بما روى . 

وأما الاستدلال بحديث توقيت مسح المسافر بثلاثة   أيام بلياليهن فهو أيضا غير متجه ، لأنه إذا انتهى سفره قبلها صار مقيما   وزال عنه اسم السفر وليس في الحديث أنه لا بد من أن يسافر ثلاثة بل غاية  ما  يفيده الحديث أن المسافر له في المسح على الخف   [ ص:  272 ] مدة  ثلاثة أيام ، فإن مكثها مسافرا فذلك ، وإن أتم سفره قبلها صار  غير مسافر  ولا إشكال في ذلك ، وذهب جماعة من أهل العلم : إلى أن القصر  يجوز في مسيرة  يوم تام ، وممن قال به  الأوزاعي  وابن المنذر  واحتجوا   بما تقدم في بعض الروايات الصحيحة أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أطلق   اسم السفر على مسافة يوم والسفر هو مناط القصر ، وبما رواه مالك  في " الموطأ " عن  ابن شهاب  ، عن  سالم بن عبد الله  ، أن عبد الله بن عمر  كان يقصر الصلاة في مسيرة اليوم التام ، وظاهر صنيع  البخاري  أنه يختار أنها يوم وليلة ; لأنه قال : " باب في كم يقصر الصلاة وسمى   النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوما وليلة سفرا " ; لأن قوله : وسمى النبي   الخ . . . بعد قوله : " في كم يقصر الصلاة " ، يدل على أن ذلك هو مناط   القصر عنده كما هو ظاهر . 

وذهب بعض العلماء إلى جواز القصر في قصير السفر وطويله ، وممن قال بهذا  داود الظاهري  ،   قال عنه بعض أهل العلم : حتى إنه لو خرج إلى بستان خارج البلد قصر ،  واحتج  أهل هذا القول بإطلاق الكتاب والسنة جواز القصر بلا تقييد للمسافة ،  وبما  رواه مسلم  في " صحيحه " عن يحيى بن يزيد الهنائي  قال : سألت  أنس بن مالك  عن قصر الصلاة فقال : كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إذا خرج مسيرة ثلاثة أميال أو ثلاثة فراسخ - شعبة الشاك - صلى ركعتين   " ، هذا لفظ مسلم  وبما رواه مسلم  أيضا في " الصحيح " عن  جبير بن نفير  قال : " خرجت مع شرحبيل بن السمط  إلى قرية على رأس سبعة عشر أو ثمانية عشر ميلا فصلى ركعتين فقلت له . فقال : رأيت عمر  صلى بذي الحليفة  ركعتين   فقلت له ، فقال : إنما أفعل كما رأيت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   يفعل   " ، وأجيب من جهة الجمهور بأنه لا دليل في حديثي مسلم  المذكورين   ; لأنه ليس المراد بهما أن تلك المسافة المذكورة فيهما هي غاية السفر ،  بل  معناه أنه كان إذا سافر سفرا طويلا فتباعد ثلاثة أميال قصر ; لأن  الظاهر  أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان لا يسافر عند دخول وقت الصلاة إلا  بعد أن  يصليها فلا تدركه الصلاة الأخرى إلا وقد تباعد من المدينة  ، وكذلك حديث شرحبيل  المذكور . فقوله إن عمر  رضي الله عنه صلى بذي الحليفة  ركعتين محمول على ما ذكرناه في حديث أنس  وهو أنه كان مسافرا إلى مكة  أو غيرها فمر بذي الحليفة  وأدركته الصلاة فصلى ركعتين لا أن ذا الحليفة  غاية سفره ، قاله النووي  وغيره ، وله وجه من النظر ولم ينقل عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - القصر صريحا فيما دون مرحلتين كما جزم به النووي    . 

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - قال ابن حجر  في " تلخيص الحبير " : وروى سعيد بن   [ ص: 273 ] منصور  عن أبي سعيد  قال : " كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا سافر فرسخا يقصر الصلاة وسكت عليه   " ، فإن كان صحيحا فهو ظاهر في قصر الصلاة في المسافة القصيرة ظهورا أقوى من دلالة حديثي مسلم  المتقدمين . 

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : هذا الذي ذكرنا هو حاصل كلام العلماء في   تحديد مسافة القصر ، والظاهر أنه ليس في تحديدها نص صريح ، وقد اختلف فيها   على نحو من عشرين قولا ، وما رواه البيهقي   والدارقطني   والطبراني  عن  ابن عباس  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : " يا أهل مكة   لا تقصروا في أقل من أربعة برد   " ضعيف ; لأن في إسناده عبد الوهاب بن مجاهد  وهو متروك ، وكذبه  الثوري    . 

وقال الأزدي    : لا تحل الرواية عنه وراويه عنه  إسماعيل بن عياش  ، وروايته عن غير الشاميين ضعيفة وعبد الوهاب  المذكور حجازي لا شامي ، والصحيح في هذا الحديث أنه موقوف على  ابن عباس  رواه عنه  الشافعي  بإسناد صحيح ، ورواه عنه مالك  في " الموطأ " بلاغا ، وقد قدمناه . 

والظاهر أن الاختلاف في تحديد المسافة من نوع الاختلاف في تحقيق المناط ،   فكل ما كان يطلق عليه اسم السفر في لغة العرب يجوز القصر فيه ; لأنه ظاهر   النصوص ولم يصرف عنه صارف من نقل صحيح ومطلق الخروج من البلد لا يسمى سفرا ،   وقد كان - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يذهب إلى قباء  وإلى أحد  ولم يقصر الصلاة ، والحديثان اللذان قدمنا عن مسلم  محتملان وحديث  سعيد بن منصور  المتقدم لا نعلم أصحيح هو أم لا ؟ فإن كان صحيحا كان نصا قويا في قصر الصلاة في المسافة القصيرة والطويلة ، وقصر أهل مكة  مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في حجة الوداع دليل عند بعض العلماء على القصر في المسافة غير الطويلة ، وبعضهم يقول : القصر في مزدلفة  ، ومنى  ، وعرفات  ، من مناسك الحج ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : أقوى الأقوال فيما يظهر لي حجة ، هو قول من   قال : إن كل ما يسمى سفرا ولو قصيرا تقصر فيه الصلاة ; لإطلاق السفر في   النصوص ، ولحديثي مسلم  المتقدمين ، وحديث  سعيد بن منصور  ، وروى  ابن أبي شيبة  ، عن  وكيع  ، عن  مسعر  ، عن محارب  ، سمعت  ابن عمر  يقول : " إني لأسافر الساعة من النهار فأقصر   " . 

وقال  الثوري    : سمعت  جبلة بن سحيم  ، سمعت  ابن عمر  يقول : " لو خرجت   [ ص: 274 ] ميلا قصرت الصلاة   " . 

قال ابن حجر  في " الفتح " : إسناد كل منهما صحيح . اهـ والعلم عند الله تعالى .
الفرع الثالث : يبتدئ المسافر القصر ، إذا جاوز بيوت بلده بأن   خرج من البلد كله ، ولا يقصر في بيته إذا نوى السفر ، ولا في وسط البلد ،   وهذا قول جمهور العلماء منهم الأئمة الأربعة ، وأكثر فقهاء الأمصار ، وقد   ثبت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قصر بذي الحليفة  ، وعن مالك  أنه   إذا كان في البلد بساتين مسكونة أن حكمها حكم البلد ، فلا يقصر حتى   يجاوزها ، واستدل الجمهور ; على أنه لا يقصر إلا إذا خرج من البلد ، بأن   القصر مشروط بالضرب في الأرض ، ومن لم يخرج من البلد لم يضرب في الأرض ،   وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أنه إن أراد السفر قصر وهو في منزله ، وذكر ابن المنذر  ، عن  الحارث بن أبي ربيعة  أنه أراد سفرا فصلى بهم ركعتين في منزله وفيهم  الأسود بن يزيد  ، وغير واحد من أصحاب  ابن مسعود  قال : وروينا معناه عن عطاء  ،  وسليمان بن موسى  قال : وقال مجاهد    : لا يقصر المسافر نهارا حتى يدخل الليل ، وإن خرج بالليل لم يقصر حتى يدخل النهار ، وعن عطاء  ، أنه قال : إذا جاوز حيطان داره فله القصر . 

قال النووي    : فهذان المذهبان فاسدان فمذهب مجاهد  منابذ للأحاديث الصحيحة في قصر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بذي الحليفة  ، حين خرج من المدينة  ، ومذهب عطاء  ، وموافقيه منابذ للسفر . اهـ . منه ، وهو ظاهر كما ترى . 
الفرع الرابع : اختلف العلماء في قدر المدة التي إذا نوى المسافر إقامتها لزمه الإتمام ، فذهب مالك  ،  والشافعي  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وأحمد في إحدى الروايتين إلى أنها أربعة أيام ، والشافعية يقولون : لا يحسب فيها يوم الدخول ، ولا يوم الخروج ، ومالك  يقول : إذا نوى إقامة أربعة أيام صحاح أتم . 

وقال ابن القاسم    : في العتيبة يلغى يوم دخوله ولا يحسبه ، والرواية المشهورة عن أحمد  ، أنها ما زاد على إحدى وعشرين صلاة . 

وقال أبو حنيفة  رحمه الله : هي نصف شهر ، واحتج من قال بأنها أربعة أيام ، بما ثبت في الصحيح من حديث  العلاء بن الحضرمي  رضي الله عنه أنه سمع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " ثلاث ليال يمكثهن المهاجر بمكة  بعد الصدر   " ، هذا لفظ مسلم  ، وفي رواية له عنه : " للمهاجر إقامة ثلاث ليال بعد الصدر بمكة    " ، وفي رواية له عنه : " يقيم   [ ص: 275 ] المهاجر بمكة  بعد قضاء نسكه ثلاثا   " ، وأخرجه  البخاري  في المناقب ، عن  العلاء بن الحضرمي  أيضا بلفظ : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ثلاث للمهاجر بعد الصدر   " اهـ . قالوا فأذن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - للمهاجرين  في ثلاثة أيام يدل على أن من أقامها في حكم المسافر ، وأن ما زاد عليها يكون إقامة والمقيم عليه الإتمام ، وبما أخرجه مالك  في " الموطأ " بسند صحيح ، عن  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه أنه أجلى اليهود  من الحجاز  ،   ثم أذن لمن قدم منهم تاجرا أن يقيم ثلاثا   " ، وأجيب عن هذا الدليل من   جهة المخالف ، بأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إنما رخص لهم في الثلاث ;   لأنها مظنة قضاء حوائجهم ، وتهيئة أحوالهم للسفر ، وكذلك ترخيص عمر  لليهود  في   إقامة ثلاثة أيام ، والاستدلال المذكور له وجه من النظر ; لأنه يعتضد   بالقياس ; لأن القصر شرع لأجل تخفيف مشقة السفر ، ومن أقام أربعة أيام ،   فإنها مظنة لإذهاب مشقة السفر عنه ، واحتج الإمام أحمد  ، على أنها ما زاد على إحدى وعشرين صلاة بما ثبت في الصحيح من حديث جابر  ،  وابن عباس  رضي الله عنهم أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " قدم مكة  في حجة الوداع صبح رابعة ، فأقام النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - اليوم الرابع ، والخامس ، والسادس ، والسابع ، وصلى الفجر بالأبطح  يوم   الثامن ، فكان يقصر الصلاة في هذه الأيام ، وقد أجمع على إقامتها ، وهي   إحدى وعشرون صلاة ; لأنها أربعة أيام كاملة ، وصلاة الصبح من الثامن   " ، قال : فإذا أجمع أن يقيم ، كما أقام النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قصر ، وإذا أجمع على أكثر من ذلك أتم . 

وروى الأثرم  ، عن أحمد  رحمه الله أن هذا الاحتجاج كلام ليس يفقهه كل الناس ، وحمل الإمام أحمد  حديث أنس  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أقام بمكة  في حجة الوداع عشرا يقصر الصلاة على هذا المعنى الذي ذكرنا عنه ، وأن أنسا  أراد مدة إقامته بمكة  ومنى  ومزدلفة    . 

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : وهذا لا ينبغي العدول عنه لظهور وجهه ، ووضوح أنه الحق .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (36)
سورة النساء (9)


تنبيه 

 حديث أنس  هذا الثابت في الصحيح ، لا يعارضه ما ثبت في الصحيح أيضا ، عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : " أقام النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بمكة  تسعة عشر يقصر   " ، فنحن إذا سافرنا تسعة عشر قصرنا ، وإن زدنا أتممنا   ; لأن حديث  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما في غزوة الفتح ، وحديث أنس  ، في حجة الوداع ، وحديث  ابن عباس  ، محمول على   [ ص:  276 ] أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ما كان ناويا الإقامة ; والإقامة  المجردة عن نية لا تقطع حكم السفر عند الجمهور ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 واحتج أبو حنيفة  رحمه الله لأنها نصف شهر ، بما روى أبو داود  من طريق  ابن إسحاق  ، عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : " أقام رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بمكة  عام الفتح خمسة عشر ، يقصر الصلاة   " وضعف النووي  في الخلاصة ، رواية خمسة عشر . 

 قال الحافظ ابن حجر  في " الفتح " : وليس بجيد ; لأن رواتها ثقات ، ولم ينفرد  ابن إسحاق  ، فقد أخرجها  النسائي  ، من رواية  عراك بن مالك  ، عن عبيد الله  ، عن  ابن عباس  كذلك ، واختار أبو حنيفة  رواية   خمسة عشر ، عن رواية سبعة عشر ، ورواية ثمانية عشر ، ورواية تسعة عشر ;   لأنها أقل ما ورد فيحمل غيرها على أنه وقع اتفاقا ، وأرجح الروايات ،   وأكثرها ورودا في الروايات الصحيحة رواية تسعة عشر وبها أخذ  إسحاق بن راهويه  ، وجمع البيهقي  بين   الروايات ، بأن من قال : تسعة عشر ، عد يوم الدخول ، ويوم الخروج ، ومن   قال : سبع عشرة حذفهما ، ومن قال : ثماني عشرة حذف أحدهما . 

 أما رواية خمسة عشر ، فالظاهر فيها أن الراوي ظن ، أن الأصل رواية سبعة   عشر فحذف منها ، يوم الدخول ، ويوم الخروج ، فصار الباقي خمسة عشر ، واعلم   أن الإقامة المجردة عن النية فيها أقوال للعلماء : 

 أحدها : أنه يتم بعد أربعة أيام . 

 والثاني : بعد سبعة عشر يوما . 

 والثالث : ثمانية عشر . 

 والرابع : تسعة عشر . 

 والخامس : عشرين يوما . 

 والسادس : يقصر أبدا حتى يجمع على الإقامة . 

 والسابع : للمحارب أن يقصر ، وليس لغيره القصر بعد إقامة أربعة أيام . 

 وأظهر هذه الأقوال أنه لا يقصر حتى ينوي الإقامة ولو طال مقامه من غير نية   الإقامة ، ويدل له قصر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مدة إقامته في مكة  عام الفتح ، كما ثبت في الصحيح ، وما رواه الإمام أحمد  وأبو داود   وابن حبان  والبيهقي  عن جابر  قال : " أقام النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بتبوك  عشرين يوما يقصر الصلاة   " . وقد صحح هذا الحديث النووي   وابن حزم  ، وأعله   [ ص: 277 ]  الدارقطني  في العلل بالإرسال والانقطاع ، وأن علي بن المبارك  وغيره من الحفاظ رووه عن  يحيى بن أبي كثير  عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن ثوبان  مرسلا ، وأن  الأوزاعي  رواه عن يحيى  عن أنس  فقال : " بضع عشرة " وبهذا اللفظ أخرجه البيهقي  وهو ضعيف . 

 قال البيهقي  بعد إخراجه له : ولا أراه محفوظا ، وقد روي من وجه آخر عن جابر    : " بضع عشرة " . اهـ . وقد اختلف فيه على  الأوزاعي  ذكره  الدارقطني  في العلل وقال : الصحيح عن  الأوزاعي  عن يحيى  أن أنسا  كان يفعله . قال ابن حجر    : ويحيى  لم يسمع من أنس    . 

 وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : قلت ورواية المسند تفرد بها  معمر بن راشد  وهو إمام مجمع على جلالته وباقي الإسناد صحيح على شرط  البخاري  ومسلم  ، فالحديث صحيح ; لأن الصحيح أنه إذا تعارض في الحديث إرسال وإسناد حكم بالمسند . اهـ . منه وعقده صاحب " المراقي " بقوله : [ الرجز ] 

 والرفع والوصول وزيد اللفظ مقبولة عند إمام الحفظ 

 الخ . . . 

 واستدل أيضا من قال بأن الإقامة المجردة عن النية لا تقطع حكم السفر بما أخرجه أبو داود   والترمذي  من حديث  عمران بن حصين  رضي الله عنهما قال : " غزوت مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وشهدت معه الفتح فأقام بمكة  ثماني عشرة ليلة لا يصلي إلا ركعتين يقول : " يا أهل البلدة صلوا أربعا فإنا سفر   " ، فقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذا الحديث " فإنا سفر " مع إقامته ثماني عشرة يدل دلالة واضحة على أن المقيم من غير نية الإقامة يصدق عليه اسم المسافر ، ويؤيده حديث : " إنما الأعمال بالنيات   " ، وهذا الحديث حسنه الترمذي  ، وفي إسناده  علي بن زيد بن جدعان  وهو ضعيف . 

 قال ابن حجر    : وإنما حسن الترمذي  حديثه لشواهده ولم يعتبر الاختلاف في المدة كما علم من عادة المحدثين من اعتبارهم الاتفاق على الأسانيد دون السياق . اهـ .  وعلي بن زيد  المذكور أخرج له مسلم  مقرونا بغيره . 

 وقال الترمذي  في حديثه في السفر : حسن صحيح ، وقال : صدوق ربما رفع الموقوف ووثقه  يعقوب بن شيبة    . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : اختلط في كبره ، وقد روى عنه شعبة  ،  والثوري  ،   [ ص: 278 ] وعبد الوارث  ، وخلق . 

 وقال  الدارقطني    : إنما فيه لين ، والظاهر أن قول  الدارقطني  هذا   أقرب للصواب فيه ، لكن يتقى منه ما كان بعد الاختلاط . اهـ . إلى غير ذلك   من الأدلة على أن الإقامة دون نيتها لا تقطع حكم السفر ، " وقد أقام   الصحابة برامهرمز  تسعة أشهر يقصرون الصلاة " . رواه البيهقي  بإسناد صحيح ، وتضعيفه  بعكرمة بن عمار  مردود بأن عكرمة  المذكور من رجال مسلم  في " صحيحه " . 

 وقد روى أحمد  في " مسنده " عن ثمامة بن شراحيل  عن  ابن عمر  أنه قال : " كنت بأذربيجان  لا أدري قال : أربعة أشهر أو شهرين فرأيتهم يصلون ركعتين ركعتين " ، وأخرجه البيهقي    . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في " التلخيص " : إن إسناده صحيح . اهـ . 

 ومذهب مالك  الفرق بين العسكر بدار الحرب فلا يقصر وبين غيره فيقصر بنية إقامة أربعة أيام صحاح .
الفرع الخامس : إذا تزوج المسافر ببلد أو مر على بلد فيه زوجته أتم الصلاة   ; لأن الزوجة في حكم الوطن ، وهذا هو مذهب مالك  ، وأبي حنيفة  ، وأصحابهما ، وأحمد  ، وبه قال  ابن عباس    : وروي عن  عثمان بن عفان  ، واحتج من قال بهذا القول بما رواه الإمام أحمد   وعبد الله بن الزبير الحميدي  في " مسنديهما " عن  عثمان بن عفان  رضي الله عنه أنه صلى بأهل منى  أربعا   وقال : يا أيها الناس ، لما قدمت تأهلت بها وإني سمعت رسول الله - صلى   الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " إذا تأهل الرجل ببلد فإنه يصلي بها صلاة المقيم   " . 

 قال ابن القيم  في " زاد المعاد " ، بعد أن ساق هذا الحديث : وهذا أحسن ما اعتذر به عن عثمان  ، يعني : في مخالفته النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأبا بكر  وعمر  في قصر الصلاة في منى  ، وأعل البيهقي  حديث عثمان  هذا بانقطاعه وأن في إسناده عكرمة بن إبراهيم  ، وهو ضعيف . 

 قال ابن القيم    : قال  أبو البركات بن تيمية    : ويمكن المطالبة بسبب الضعف ، فإن  البخاري  ذكره في " تاريخه " ولم يطعن فيه ، وعادته ذكر الجرح والمجروحين ، وقد نص أحمد   وابن عباس  قبله أن المسافر إذا تزوج لزمه الإتمام ، وهذا قول أبي حنيفة  ، ومالك  وأصحابهما . اهـ . منه بلفظه . 

 [ ص: 279 ] قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : الذي يظهر لي ، والله تعالى أعلم ، أن أحسن ما يعتذر به عن عثمان  ، وعائشة  في الإتمام في السفر أنهما فهما من بعض النصوص أن القصر في السفر رخصة ، كما ثبت في " صحيح مسلم    " " أنه صدقة تصدق الله بها   " . اهـ . وأنه لا بأس بالإتمام لمن لا يشق عليه ذلك كالصوم في السفر ويدل لذلك ما رواه  هشام بن عروة  عن أبيه عن عائشة      : " أنها كانت تصلي أربعا قال : فقلت لها : لو صليت ركعتين ، فقالت : يا   ابن أختي إنه لا يشق علي   " ، وهذا أصرح شيء عنها في تعيين ما تأولت به ،   والله أعلم
الفرع السادس : لا يجوز للمسافر في معصية القصر   ; لأن الترخيص له والتخفيف عليه إعانة له على معصيته ، ويستدل لهذا بقوله تعالى : فمن اضطر في مخمصة غير متجانف لإثم الآية   [ 5 \ 3 ] ، فشرط في الترخيص بالاضطرار إلى أكل الميتة كونه غير متجانف   لإثم ، ويفهم من مفهوم مخالفته أن المتجانف لإثم لا رخصة له والعاصي بسفره   متجانف لإثم ، والضرورة أشد في اضطرار المخمصة منها في التخفيف بقصر  الصلاة  ومنع ما كانت الضرورة إليه ألجأ بالتجانف للإثم يدل على منعه به  فيما دونه  من باب أولى ، وهذا النوع من مفهوم المخالفة من دلالة اللفظ عند  الجمهور  لا من القياس خلافا  للشافعي  وقوم كما بيناه مرارا في هذا الكتاب وهو المعروف بإلغاء الفارق وتنقيح المناط ، ويسميه  الشافعي  القياس في معنى الأصل ، وبهذا قال مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وخالف في هذه المسألة أبو حنيفة  رحمه الله فقال : يقصر العاصي بسفره كغيره لإطلاق النصوص ; ولأن السفر الذي هو مناط القصر ليس معصية بعينه ، وبه قال  الثوري   والأوزاعي  ، والقول الأول أظهر عندي ، والله تعالى أعلم .
قوله تعالى : إن الصلاة كانت على المؤمنين كتابا موقوتا ذكر   في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الصلاة كانت ولم تزل على المؤمنين كتابا ، أي :   شيئا مكتوبا عليهم واجبا حتما موقوتا ، أي : له أوقات يجب بدخولها ولم يشر   هنا إلى تلك الأوقات ، ولكنه أشار لها في مواضع أخر كقوله : أقم الصلاة لدلوك الشمس إلى غسق الليل وقرآن الفجر إن قرآن الفجر كان مشهودا   [ 17 \ 78 ] ، فأشار بقوله : لدلوك الشمس وهو زوالها عن كبد السماء على التحقيق إلى صلاة الظهر والعصر ; وأشار بقوله : إلى غسق الليل وهو ظلامه إلى صلاة المغرب والعشاء ; وأشار بقوله :   [ ص: 280 ] وقرآن الفجر إلى صلاة الصبح ، وعبر عنها بالقرآن بمعنى القراءة ; لأنها ركن فيها من التعبير عن الشيء باسم بعضه . 

 وهذا البيان أوضحته السنة إيضاحا كليا ، ومن الآيات التي أشير فيها إلى أوقات الصلاة كما قاله جماعة من العلماء ، قوله تعالى : فسبحان الله حين تمسون وحين تصبحون وله الحمد في السماوات والأرض وعشيا وحين تظهرون   [ 30 \ 17 ، 18 ] ، قالوا : المراد بالتسبيح في هذه الآية الصلاة ، وأشار بقوله : حين تمسون إلى صلاة المغرب والعشاء ، وبقوله : وحين تصبحون إلى صلاة الصبح ، وبقوله : وعشيا إلى صلاة العصر ، وبقوله : وحين تظهرون إلى صلاة الظهر . وقوله تعالى : وأقم الصلاة طرفي النهار وزلفا من الليل     [ 11 \ 114 ] ، وأقرب الأقوال في الآية أنه أشار بطرفي النهار إلى صلاة   الصبح أوله وصلاة الظهر والعصر آخره أي : في النصف الأخير منه وأشار بزلف   من الليل إلى صلاة المغرب والعشاء . 

 وقال ابن كثير    :  يحتمل أن الآية نزلت  قبل فرض الصلوات الخمس ، وكان الواجب قبلها صلاتان :  صلاة قبل طلوع الشمس ،  وصلاة قبل غروبها ، وقيام الليل ، ثم نسخ ذلك  بالصلوات الخمس ، وعلى هذا  فالمراد بطرفي النهار بالصلاة قبل طلوع الشمس  وقبل غروبها ، والمراد بزلف  من الليل قيام الليل . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : الظاهر أن هذا الاحتمال الذي ذكره الحافظ ابن كثير    - رحمه الله - بعيد ; لأن الآية نزلت في أبي اليسر  في المدينة  بعد فرض الصلوات بزمن فهي على التحقيق مشيرة لأوقات الصلاة ، وهي آية مدنية  في سورة مكية وهذه تفاصيل أوقات الصلاة بأدلتها المبينة لها من السنة ، ولا يخفى أن لكل وقت منها أولا وآخرا ، أما أول وقت الظهر فهو زوال الشمس عن كبد السماء بالكتاب والسنة والإجماع ، أما الكتاب فقوله تعالى : أقم الصلاة لدلوك الشمس ، فاللام للتوقيت ودلوك الشمس زوالها عن كبد السماء على التحقيق . 

 وأما السنة فمنها حديث  أبي برزة الأسلمي  عند الشيخين : كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يصلي الهجير التي تدعونها الأولى حين تدحض الشمس   . . . الحديث ، ومعنى تدحض : تزول عن كبد السماء .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (37)
سورة النساء (10)


وفي رواية لمسلم    : حين تزول ، وفي " الصحيحين " عن جابر  رضي الله عنه : كان   [ ص: 281 ] النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يصلي الظهر بالهاجرة ، وفي " الصحيحين " من حديث أنس  رضي الله عنه أنه خرج حين زاغت الشمس فصلى الظهر ، وفي حديث  ابن عباس  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " أمني جبريل  عند باب البيت مرتين فصلى بي الظهر حين زالت الشمس   " الحديث ، أخرجه الإمامان  الشافعي  وأحمد  ، وأبو داود   وابن خزيمة   والدارقطني  والحاكم  في " المستدرك " ، وقال : حديث صحيح . 

 وقال الترمذي    : حديث حسن ، فإن قيل في إسناده عبد الرحمن بن الحارث بن عياش بن أبي ربيعة  ،  وعبد الرحمن بن أبي الزناد  ، وحكيم بن حكيم بن عباد بن حنيف  وكلهم مختلف فيهم ، فالجواب : أنهم توبعوا فيه فقد أخرجه عبد الرزاق  عن العمري  عن عمر بن نافع بن جبير بن مطعم  عن أبيه عن  ابن عباس  نحوه . 

 قال ابن دقيق العيد    : هي متابعة حسنة ، وصححه ابن العربي  ،  وابن عبد البر  ، مع أن بعض رواياته ليس في إسنادها  عبد الرحمن بن أبي الزناد بل سفيان  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن الحارث  المذكور ، عن حكيم بن حكيم  المذكور ، فتسلم هذه الرواية من التضعيف  بعبد الرحمن بن أبي الزناد  ، ومن هذه الطريق أخرجه  ابن عبد البر  ، وقال : إن الكلام في إسناده لا وجه له ، وكذلك أخرجه من هذا الوجه أبو داود  ،  وابن خزيمة  ، والبيهقي  ، وعن  جابر بن عبد الله  رضي الله عنهما أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " جاءه جبريل  ، عليه السلام ، فقال له : " قم فصله " ، فصلى الظهر حين زالت الشمس   " الحديث ، أخرجه  الإمام أحمد  ،  والنسائي  ،  والترمذي  ،  وابن حبان  ، والحاكم    . 

 وقال الترمذي    : قال  محمد : يعني البخاري  ، حديث جابر  ، أصح شيء في المواقيت . 

 قال عبد الحق    : يعني في إمامة جبريل  ، وهو ظاهر ، وعن بريدة  رضي الله عنه أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " سأله رجل عن وقت الصلاة ، فقال : " صل معنا هذين اليومين " ، فلما زالت الشمس أمر بلالا  رضي الله عنه فأذن ثم أمره فأقام الظهر   " . الحديث أخرجه مسلم  في " صحيحه " ، وعن  أبي موسى الأشعري    - رضي الله عنه - " أن   النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أتاه سائل يسأله عن مواقيت الصلاة ، إلى أن   قال : ثم أمره ، فأقام بالظهر حين زالت الشمس ، والقائل يقول : قد انتصف   النهار ، وهو كان أعلم منهم   " الحديث ، رواه مسلم  أيضا ، والأحاديث في الباب كثيرة جدا . 

 وأما الإجماع ، فقد أجمع جميع المسلمين على أن أول وقت صلاة الظهر هو زوال   [ ص: 282 ] الشمس عن كبد السماء ، كما هو ضروري من دين الإسلام .
وأما آخر وقت صلاة الظهر ،  فالظاهر من أدلة  السنة فيه ، أنه عندما يصير ظل كل شيء مثله من غير اعتبار  ظل الزوال ، فإن  في الأحاديث المشار إليها آنفا ، أنه في اليوم الأول صلى  العصر عندما صار  ظل كل شيء مثله في إمامة جبريل  ، وذلك عند انتهاء وقت الظهر ، وأصرح شيء في ذلك ما أخرجه مسلم  في " صحيحه " عن  عبد الله بن عمرو  رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " وقت صلاة الظهر ما لم يحضر العصر   " ، وهذا الحديث الصحيح يدل على أنه إذا جاء وقت العصر ، فقد ذهب وقت الظهر ، والرواية المشهورة عن مالك  رحمه   الله تعالى أن هذا الذي ذكرنا تحديده بالأدلة ، هو وقت الظهر الاختياري ،   وأن وقتها الضروري يمتد بالاشتراك مع العصر إلى غروب الشمس . 

 وروي نحوه عن عطاء  ،  وطاوس  ، والظاهر أن حجة أهل هذا القول الأدلة الدالة على اشتراك الظهر والعصر في الوقت ، فمن حديث  ابن عباس  المشار إليه سابقا " فصلى الظهر في اليوم الثاني في الوقت الذي صلى فيه العصر في الأول   " ، وعن  ابن عباس  أيضا قال : " جمع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالمدينة  من غير خوف ، ولا سفر   " متفق عليه ، وفي رواية لمسلم    : " من غير خوف ، ولا مطر " فاستدلوا بهذا على الاشتراك ، وقالوا أيضا : الصلوات زيد فيها على بيان جبريل  في اليوم الثاني ، فينبغي أن يزاد في وقت الظهر . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : الظاهر سقوط هذا الاستدلال ، أما الاستدلال على الاشتراك بحديث  ابن عباس    " فصلى الظهر في اليوم الثاني في الوقت الذي صلى فيه العصر في اليوم الأول " فيجاب عنه بما أجاب به  الشافعي  رحمه   الله وهو أن معنى صلاته للظهر في اليوم الثاني فراغه منها ، كما هو ظاهر   اللفظ ، ومعنى صلاته للعصر في ذلك الوقت ، في اليوم الأول ابتداء الصلاة ،   فيكون قد فرغ من صلاة الظهر في اليوم الثاني عند كون ظل الشخص مثله ،   وابتدأ صلاة العصر في اليوم الأول عند كون ظل الشخص مثله أيضا ، فلا يلزم   الاشتراك ، ولا إشكال في ذلك ; لأن آخر وقت الظهر ، هو أول وقت العصر ،   ويدل لصحة هذا الذي قاله  الشافعي  ، ما رواه مسلم  في " صحيحه " من حديث أبي موسى  رضي الله عنه " وصلى الظهر قريبا من وقت العصر بالأمس     " ، فهو دليل صحيح واضح في أنه ابتدأ صلاة الظهر في اليوم الثاني قريبا   من وقت كون ظل الشخص مثله ، وأتمها عند كون ظله مثله كما هو ظاهر ، ونظير   هذا التأويل الذي ذهب إليه  الشافعي  ، قوله تعالى : فإذا بلغن أجلهن فأمسكوهن   [ 65 \ 2 ] ، وقوله تعالى :   [ ص: 283 ] فبلغن أجلهن فلا تعضلوهن   [ 2 \ 232 ] ، فالمراد بالبلوغ الأول مقاربته ، وبالثاني حقيقة انقضاء الأجل . 

 وأما الاستدلال على الاشتراك بحديث  ابن عباس  ، المتفق عليه أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " جمع بالمدينة  من غير خوف ، ولا سفر     " ، فيجاب عنه بأنه يتعين حمله على الجمع الصوري جمعا بين الأدلة ، وهو   أنه صلى الظهر في آخر وقتها حين لم يبق من وقتها إلا قدر ما تصلى فيه ،   وعند الفراغ منها دخل وقت العصر فصلاها  في  أوله ، ومن صلى الظهر في آخر وقتها ، والعصر في أول وقتها كانت صورة  صلاته  صورة الجمع ، وليس ثم جمع في الحقيقة ; لأنه أدى كلا من الصلاتين في   وقتها المعين لها ، كما هو ظاهر ، وستأتي له زيادة إيضاح إن شاء الله . 

 وأما الاستدلال بأن الصلوات زيد فيها على بيان جبريل  ، فهو ظاهر السقوط ; لأن توقيت العبادات توقيفي بلا نزاع ، والزيادة في الأوقات المذكورة ثبتت بالنصوص الشرعية .
وأما صلاة العصر ، فقد دلت نصوص السنة على أن لها وقتا اختياريا ، ووقتا   ضروريا ، أما وقتها الاختياري فأوله عندما يكون ظل كل شيء مثله من غير   اعتبار ظل الزوال ، ويدخل وقتها بانتهاء وقت الظهر المتقدم بيانه ، ففي   حديث  ابن عباس  المتقدم : " فصلى العصر حين صار ظل كل شيء مثله   " . 

 وفي حديث جابر  المتقدم أيضا : " فصلى العصر حين صار ظل كل شيء مثله   " ، وهذا هو التحقيق في أول وقت العصر ، كما صرحت به الأحاديث المذكورة وغيرها . 

 وقال  الشافعي    : أول وقت العصر إذا صار ظل كل شيء مثله ، وزاد أدنى زيادة . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : إن كان مراد  الشافعي  أن   الزيادة لتحقيق بيان انتهاء الظل إلى المثل إذ لا يتيقن ذلك إلا بزيادة  ما  كما قال به بعض الشافعية فهو موافق لما عليه الجمهور لا مخالف له ، وإن   كان مراده غير ذلك فهو مردود بالنصوص المصرحة بأن أول وقت العصر عندما  يكون  ظل الشيء مثله من غير حاجة إلى زيادة ، مع أن الظاهر إمكان تحقيق كون  ظل  الشيء مثله من غير احتياج إلى زيادة ما . وشذ أبو حنيفة  رحمه الله من بين عامة العلماء فقال : يبقى وقت الظهر حتى يصير الظل مثلين ، فإذا زاد على ذلك يسيرا كان أول وقت العصر .   [ ص: 284 ] ونقل النووي  في " شرح المهذب " عن القاضي أبي الطيب  أن ابن المنذر  قال : لم يقل هذا أحد غير أبي حنيفة  رحمه الله وحجته حديث  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما أنه سمع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " إنما   بقاؤكم فيما سلف من الأمم قبلكم كما بين صلاة العصر إلى غروب الشمس ،  أوتي  أهل التوراة التوراة فعملوا حتى إذا انتصف النهار عجزوا فأعطوا  قيراطا  قيراطا ، ثم أوتي أهل الإنجيل الإنجيل ، فعملوا إلى صلاة العصر  فعجزوا  فأعطوا قيراطا قيراطا ، ثم أوتينا القرآن فعملنا إلى غروب الشمس  فأعطينا  قيراطين قيراطين . فقال أهل الكتاب : أي ربنا ، أعطيت هؤلاء  قيراطين  قيراطين وأعطيتنا قيراطا قيراطا ونحن أكثر عملا ؟ قال الله تعالى :  ( هل  ظلمتكم من أجركم من شيء ، قالوا لا قال فهو فضلي أوتيه من أشاء ) متفق   عليه . قال : فهذا دليل على أن وقت العصر أقصر من وقت الظهر ومن حين يصير   ظل الشيء مثله إلى غروب الشمس هو ربع النهار ، وليس بأقل من وقت الظهر ،  بل  هو مثله . 

 وأجيب عن هذا الاستدلال بأن المقصود من هذا الحديث ضرب المثل لا بيان   تحديد أوقات الصلاة ، والمقصود من الأحاديث الدالة على انتهاء وقت الظهر   عندما يصير ظل الشيء مثله هو تحديد أوقات الصلاة ، وقد تقرر في الأصول أن   أخذ الأحكام من مظانها أولى من أخذها لا من مظانها مع أن الحديث ليس فيه   تصريح بأن أحد الزمنين أكثر من الآخر وإنما فيه أن عملهم أكثر ، وكثرة   العمل لا تستلزم كثرة الزمن لجواز أن يعمل بعض الناس عملا كثيرا في زمن   قليل ، ويدل لهذا أن هذه الأمة وضعت عنها الآصار والأغلال التي كانت عليهم .   

 قال  ابن عبد البر    : خالف أبو حنيفة  في   قوله هذا الآثار والناس ، وخالفه أصحابه ، فإذا تحققت أن الحق كون أول  وقت  العصر عندما يكون ظل كل شيء مثله ، من غير اعتبار ظل الزوال فاعلم أن آخر وقت العصر جاء   في بعض الأحاديث تحديده بأن يصير ظل كل شيء مثليه ، وجاء في بعضها تحديده   بما قبل اصفرار الشمس ، وجاء في بعضها امتداده إلى غروب الشمس ، ففي حديث  جابر   وابن عباس  المتقدمين في إمامة جبريل  في بيانه لآخر وقت العصر في اليوم الثاني ، ثم صلى العصر حين كان ظل كل شيء مثليه ، وفي حديث عبد الله بن عمر  وعند مسلم  وأحمد  ، ووقت صلاة العصر ما لم تصفر الشمس ، وفي حديث أبي موسى  عند أحمد  ومسلم  وأبي داود   والنسائي  ، ثم أخر العصر فانصرف   [ ص: 285 ] منها ، والقائل يقول : احمرت الشمس ، وروى الإمام أحمد  ومسلم  وأصحاب السنن الأربع نحوه من حديث  بريدة الأسلمي  ، وفي حديث عبد الله بن عمر  ، وعند مسلم  ووقت صلاة العصر ما لم تصفر الشمس ويسقط قرنها الأول . 

 وفي حديث  أبي هريرة  المتفق عليه : ومن أدرك ركعة من العصر قبل أن تغرب الشمس فقد أدرك العصر   . 

 والظاهر في وجه الجمع بين هذه الروايات في تحديد آخر وقت العصر أن مصير ظل   الشيء مثليه ، هو وقت تغيير الشمس من البياض والنقاء إلى الصفرة ، فيؤول   معنى الروايتين إلى شيء واحد ، كما قاله بعض المالكية . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : أجمع العلماء على أن من صلى العصر والشمس بيضاء نقية ،   فقد صلاها في وقتها ، وفي هذا دليل على أن مراعاة المثلين عندهم استحباب   ولعلهما متقاربان يوجد أحدهما قريبا من الآخر . اهـ . منه بلفظه . وهذا هو   انتهاء وقتها الاختياري . 

 وأما الروايات الدالة على امتداد وقتها إلى الغروب ، فهي في حق أهل   الأعذار كحائض تطهر ، وكافر يسلم ، وصبي يبلغ ، ومجنون يفيق ، ونائم يستيقظ   ، ومريض يبرأ ، ويدل لهذا الجمع ما رواه الإمام أحمد  ومسلم  ، وأبو داود  ،  والترمذي  ،  والنسائي  من حديث أنس  قال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " تلك صلاة المنافق يجلس يرقب الشمس حتى إذا كانت بين قرني الشيطان قام فنقرها أربعا لا يذكر الله إلا قليلا   " . ففي الحديث دليل على عدم جواز تأخير صلاة العصر إلى الاصفرار فما بعده بلا عذر .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (38)
سورة النساء (11)

وأول وقت صلاة المغرب غروب الشمس ، أي : غيبوبة قرصها بإجماع المسلمين ، وفي حديث جابر   وابن عباس  في إمامة جبريل    : " فصلى المغرب حين وجبت الشمس   " ، وفي حديث  سلمة بن الأكوع  رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " كان يصلي المغرب إذا غربت الشمس وتوارت بالحجاب   " . أخرجه الشيخان ، والإمام أحمد  ، وأصحاب السنن الأربع إلا  النسائي  ، والأحاديث بذلك كثيرة ، واختلف في آخر وقتها أعني المغرب ، فقال بعض العلماء : ليس لها إلا وقت واحد وهو قدر ما تصلى فيه أول وقتها مع مراعاة الإتيان بشروطها ، وبه قال  الشافعي    : وهو مشهور مذهب مالك  ، وحجة أهل هذا القول أن جبريل  صلاها   بالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الليلة الثانية في وقت صلاته لها في   الأولى ، قالوا : فلو كان لها وقت آخر لأخرها في الثانية إليه كما فعل في   جميع الصلوات غيرها .   [ ص: 286 ] والتحقيق أن وقت المغرب يمتد ما لم يغب الشفق   . فقد أخرج مسلم  في " صحيحه " من حديث  عبد الله بن عمرو  المتقدم عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : " ووقت المغرب ما لم يسقط ثور الشفق   " الحديث . والمراد بثور الشفق : ثورانه وانتشاره ومعظمه ، وفي القاموس أنه حمرة الشفق الثائرة فيه ، وفي حديث أبي موسى  المتقدم عند أحمد  ومسلم  وحديث بريدة  المتقدم عند أحمد  ومسلم  وأصحاب السنن الأربع ثم أخر المغرب حتى كان عند سقوط الشفق ، وفي لفظ : " فصلى المغرب قبل سقوط الشفق   " ، والجواب عن أحاديث إمامة جبريل  حيث صلى المغرب في اليومين في وقت واحد من ثلاثة أوجه : 

 الأول : أنه اقتصر على بيان وقت الاختيار ولم يستوعب وقت الجواز وهذا جار في كل الصلوات ما سوى الظهر . 

 والثاني : أنه متقدم في أول الأمر بمكة  وهذه الأحاديث بامتداد وقت المغرب إلى غروب الشفق متأخرة في آخر الأمر بالمدينة  فوجب اعتمادها . 

 والثالث : أن هذه الأحاديث أصح إسنادا من حديث بيان جبريل  فوجب تقديمها ، قاله الشوكاني  رحمه الله ولا خلاف بين العلماء في أفضلية تقديم صلاة المغرب عند أول وقتها ومذهب الإمام مالك  رحمه الله امتداد الوقت الضروري للمغرب بالاشتراك مع العشاء إلى الفجر . 

 وقال البيهقي  في " السنن الكبرى " : روينا عن  ابن عباس   وعبد الرحمن بن عوف  في   المرأة تطهر قبل طلوع الفجر صلت المغرب والعشاء ، والظاهر أن حجة هذا   القول بامتداد وقت الضرورة للمغرب إلى طلوع الفجر كما هو مذهب مالك  ما ثبت في الصحيح أيضا من أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " جمع بين المغرب والعشاء بالمدينة  من غير خوف ولا سفر   " ، فقد روى الشيخان في " صحيحيهما " عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " صلى بالمدينة  سبعا وثمانيا الظهر ، والعصر ، والمغرب ، والعشاء   " ومعناه : أنه يصلي السبع جميعا في وقت واحد ، والثمان كذلك كما بينته رواية  البخاري  في باب " وقت المغرب " عن  ابن عباس  قال : صلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " سبعا جميعا وثمانيا جميعا   " . 

 وفي لفظ لمسلم  وأحمد  وأصحاب السنن إلا  ابن ماجه    : " جمع بين الظهر والعصر وبين المغرب والعشاء بالمدينة  من غير خوف ولا مطر   " ، قيل  لابن عباس    : ما   [ ص: 287 ] أراد بذلك ؟ قال : أراد ألا يحرج أمته ، وبه تعلم أن قول مالك  في [ الموطأ ] لعل ذلك لعلة المطر غير صحيح . 

 وفي لفظ أكثر الروايات من غير خوف ولا سفر . وقد قدمنا أن هذا الجمع يجب   حمله على الجمع الصوري لما تقرر في الأصول من أن الجمع واجب إذا أمكن ،   وبهذا الحمل تنتظم الأحاديث ولا يكون بينها خلاف ، ومما يدل على أن الحمل   المذكور متعين ، ما أخرجه  النسائي  عن  ابن عباس  بلفظ   " صليت مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الظهر والعصر جميعا ، والمغرب   والعشاء جميعا ، أخر الظهر وعجل العصر ، وأخر المغرب وعجل العشاء   " ، فهذا  ابن عباس  راوي حديث الجمع قد صرح بأن ما رواه من الجمع المذكور هو الجمع الصوري ، فرواية  النسائي  هذه صريحة في محل النزاع مبينة للإجمال الواقع في الجمع المذكور . 

 وقد تقرر في الأصول أن البيان بما سنده دون سند المبين جائز عند جماهير   الأصوليين ، وكذلك المحدثون وأشار إليه في " مراقي السعود " بقوله في مبحث   البيان : [ الرجز ] 


**وبين القاصر من حيث السند أو الدلالة على ما يعتمد* *

 ويؤيده ما رواه الشيخان عن عمر  وابن دينار  ، أنه قال : " يا أبا الشعثاء  ، أظنه أخر الظهر وعجل العصر ، وأخر المغرب وعجل العشاء . قال : وأنا أظنه   " ، وأبو الشعثاء  هو راوي الحديث عن  ابن عباس  ، والراوي أدرى بما روى من غيره ; لأنه قد يعلم من سياق الكلام قرائن لا يعلمها الغائب ، فإن قيل ثبت في " صحيح  البخاري    " وغيره أن  أيوب السختياني  قال لأبي الشعثاء    : لعل ذلك الجمع في ليلة مطيرة ، فقال أبو الشعثاء    : عسى . 

 فالظاهر في الجواب والله تعالى أعلم ، أنا لم ندع جزم أبي الشعثاء  بذلك ورواية الشيخين عنه بالظن ، والظن لا ينافي احتمال النقيض وذلك النقيض المحتمل هو مراده بعسى ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 ومما يؤيده الجمع المذكور على الجمع الصوري أن  ابن مسعود   وابن عمر  رضي الله عنهم كلاهما ممن روى عنه الجمع المذكور بالمدينة  مع أن كلا منهما روى عنه ما يدل على أن المراد بالجمع المذكور الجمع الصوري . 

 أما  ابن مسعود  فقد رواه عنه  الطبراني  ، كما ذكره ابن حجر  في " فتح الباري " .   [ ص: 288 ] وقال الشوكاني  في " نيل الأوطار " : رواه  الطبراني  عن  ابن مسعود  في الكبير والأوسط كما ذكره الهيثمي  في " مجمع الزوائد " بلفظ : " جمع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بين الظهر والعصر وبين المغرب والعشاء ، فقيل له في ذلك ، فقال : صنعت ذلك لئلا تحرج أمتي   " ، مع أن  ابن مسعود  روى عنه مالك  في " الموطأ "  والبخاري  وأبو داود   والنسائي  ، أنه قال : " ما   رأيت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صلى صلاة لغير ميقاتها إلا صلاتين   جمع بين المغرب والعشاء بالمزدلفة وصلى الفجر يومئذ قبل ميقاتها   " ، فنفي  ابن مسعود  للجمع   المذكور يدل على أن الجمع المروي عنه الجمع الصوري ; لأن كلا من الصلاتين   في وقتها وإلا لكان قوله متناقضا والجمع واجب متى ما أمكن . 

 وأما  ابن عمر  فقد روى عنه الجمع المذكور بالمدينة  عبد الرزاق كما قاله الشوكاني  أيضا مع أنه روى عنه  ابن جرير  أنه قال : " خرج علينا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فكان يؤخر الظهر ويعجل العصر فيجمع بينهما ، ويؤخر المغرب ويعجل العشاء فيجمع بينهما   " ، قاله الشوكاني  أيضا ، وهذا هو الجمع الصوري ، فهذه الروايات معينة للمراد بلفظ جمع . 

 واعلم أن لفظة جمع فعل في سياق الإثبات ، وقد قرر أئمة الأصول أن الفعل المثبت لا يكون عاما في أقسامه . 

 قال  ابن الحاجب  في  " مختصره الأصولي " في  مبحث العام ، ما نصه : الفعل المثبت لا يكون عاما  في أقسامه مثل صلى داخل  الكعبة فلا يعم الفرض والنفل إلى أن قال : وكان  يجمع بين الصلاتين لا يعم  وقتيهما وأما تكرر الفعل فمستفاد من قول الراوي :  كان يجمع كقولهم كان حاتم  يكرم الضيف . . . الخ . 

 قال شارحه العضد ما نصه : وإذا قال كان يجمع بين الصلاتين الظهر والعصر ،   والمغرب والعشاء فلا يعم جمعهما بالتقديم في وقت الأولى ، والتأخير في وقت   الثانية ، وعمومه في الزمان لا يدل عليه أيضا ، وربما توهم ذلك من قوله  كان  يفعل ، فإنه يفهم منه التكرار ، كما إذا قيل : كان حاتم  يكرم   الضيف وهو ليس مما ذكرناه في شيء ; لأنه لا يفهم من الفعل ، وهو يجمع .  بل  من قول الراوي ، وهو كان ، حتى لو قال : جمع لزال التوهم ، انتهى محل   الغرض منه بلفظه بحذف يسير لما لا حاجة إليه في المراد عندنا فقوله : حتى   لو قال : جمع زال التوهم ، يدل على أن قول  ابن عباس  في الحديث المذكور جمع لا يتوهم فيه العموم ، وإذن فلا تتعين صورة من صور الجمع ، إلا بدليل   [ ص: 289 ] منفصل . 

 وقد قدمنا الدليل على أن المراد الجمع الصوري . 

 وقال صاحب " جمع الجوامع " عاطفا على ما لا يفيد العموم نصه : والفعل المثبت ، ونحو كان يجمع في السفر . 

 قال شارحه صاحب " الضياء اللامع " ما نصه : ونحو كان يجمع في السفر ، أي :   بين الظهر والعصر والمغرب والعشاء ، لا عموم له أيضا ; لأنه فعل في سياق   الثبوت فلا يعم جمعهما بالتقديم في وقت الأولى ، والتأخير إلى وقت الثانية  ،  بهذا فسر الرهوني  كلام  ابن الحاجب  إلى   أن قال : وإنما خص المصنف هذا الفعل الأخير بالذكر مع كونه فعلا في سياق   الثبوت ; لأن في كان معنى زائدا ، وهو اقتضاؤها مع المضارع التكرار عرفا   فيتوهم منها العموم نحو كان حاتم  يكرم الضيفان . 

 وبهذا صرح الفهري  والرهوني  وذكر ولي الدين  عن الإمام في " المحصول " أنها لا تقتضي التكرار عرفا ولا لغة .
قال ولي الدين  والفعل في سياق الثبوت لا يعم كالنكرة المثبتة ، إلا أن تكون في معرض الامتنان كقوله تعالى : وأنزلنا من السماء ماء طهورا   [ 25 \ 48 ] . اهـ . من " الضياء اللامع " لابن حلولو    . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : وجه كون الفعل في سياق الثبوت لا يعم هو أن   الفعل ينحل عند النحويين ، وبعض البلاغيين عن مصدر وزمن وينحل عند جماعة  من  البلاغيين عن مصدر وزمن ونسبة ، فالمصدر كامن في معناه إجماعا ،  والمصدر  الكامن فيه لم يتعرف بمعرف فهو نكرة في المعنى ومعلوم أن النكرة  لا تعم في  الإثبات وعلى هذا جماهير العلماء وما زعمه بعضهم من أن الجمع  الصوري لم يرد  في لسان الشارع ولا أهل عصره فهو مردود بما قدمنا عن  ابن عباس  عند  النسائي   وابن عمر  عند عبد الرزاق  ، وبما رواه أبو داود  وأحمد   والترمذي  وصححاه  والشافعي   وابن ماجه   والدارقطني  والحاكم  من حديث حمنة بنت جحش  رضي   الله عنها " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال لها وهي مستحاضة ، "  فإن  قويت على أن تؤخري الظهر وتعجلي العصر ثم تغتسلي حتى تطهري وتصلين  الظهر  والعصر جمعا ، ثم تؤخرين المغرب وتعجلين العشاء ثم تغتسلين وتجمعين  بين  الصلاتين فافعلي وتغتسلين مع الصبح   " .   [ ص: 290 ] قال : وهذا أعجب الأمرين إلي ، ومما يدل على أن الجمع المذكور في حديث  ابن عباس  جمع صوري ما رواه  النسائي  من طريق عمرو بن هرم  عن أبي الشعثاء    " أن  ابن عباس  صلى بالبصرة  الأولى   والعصر ليس بينهما شيء والمغرب والعشاء ليس بينهما شيء فعل ذلك من شغل   "   ، وفيه رفعه إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وفي رواية لمسلم  من طريق عبد الله بن شقيق  أن شغل  ابن عباس  المذكور كان بالخطبة وأنه خطب بعد صلاة العصر إلى أن بدت النجوم ، ثم جمع بين المغرب والعشاء وفيه تصديق  أبي هريرة   لابن عباس  في رفعه . انتهى من " فتح الباري " . 

 وما ذكره الخطابي   وابن حجر  في " الفتح " من أن قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " صنعت ذلك لئلا تحرج أمتي   " في حديث  ابن عباس   وابن مسعود  المتقدمين   يقدح في حمله على الجمع الصوري ; لأن القصد إليه لا يخلو من حرج ، وأنه   أضيق من الإتيان بكل صلاة في وقتها ; لأن أوائل الأوقات وأواخرها مما يصعب   إدراكه على الخاصة فضلا عن العامة ، يجاب عنه بما أجاب به العلامة الشوكاني  رحمه   الله في " نيل الأوطار " وهو أن الشارع - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، قد عرف   أمته أوائل الأوقات وأواخرها وبالغ في التعريف والبيان ، حتى إنه عينها   بعلامات حسية لا تكاد تلتبس على العامة فضلا عن الخاصة ، والتخفيف في تأخير   إحدى الصلاتين إلى آخر وقتها ، وفعل الأخرى في أول وقتها متحقق بالنسبة   إلى فعل كل واحدة منهما في أول وقتها ، كما كان ديدنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم   - ، حتى قالت عائشة  رضي الله عنها : " ما صلى صلاة لآخر وقتها مرتين حتى قبضه الله   " ، ولا يشك منصف أن فعل الصلاتين دفعة والخروج إليهما مرة أخف من صلاة كل منهما في أول وقتها .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (39)
سورة النساء (12)


 وممن ذهب إلى أن المراد بالجمع المذكور الجمع الصوري  ابن الماجشون   والطحاوي  وإمام الحرمين والقرطبي  ، وقواه ابن سيد الناس    . بما قدمنا عن أبي الشعثاء  ، ومال إليه بعض الميل النووي  في " شرح المهذب " في باب " المواقيت من كتاب الصلاة " ، فإن قيل : الجمع الصوري الذي حملتم عليه حديث  ابن عباس  هو فعل كل واحدة من الصلاتين المجموعتين في وقتها وهذا ليس برخصة ، بل هو عزيمة فأي فائدة إذن في قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لئلا تحرج أمتي     " ، مع كون الأحاديث المعينة للأوقات تشمل الجمع الصوري ، وهل حمل الجمع   على ما شملته أحاديث التوقيت إلا من باب الاطراح لفائدته وإلغاء مضمونه ،   فالجواب ، هو ما أجاب به العلامة الشوكاني  رحمه الله أيضا ، وهو أنه لا شك أن الأقوال الصادرة منه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، في أحاديث توقيت الصلوات شاملة للجمع   [ ص: 291 ] الصوري كما   ذكره المعترض ، فلا يصح أن يكون رفع الحرج منسوبا إليها ، بل هو منسوب  إلى  الأفعال ليس إلا لما عرفناك من أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما صلى  صلاة  لآخر وقتها مرتين ، فربما ظن ظان أن فعل الصلاة في أول وقتها متحتم   لملازمته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لذلك طول عمره فكان في جمعه جمعا صوريا   تخفيف وتسهيل على من اقتدى بمجرد الفعل . 

 وقد كان اقتداء الصحابة بالأفعال أكثر منه بالأقوال ، ولهذا امتنع الصحابة رضي الله عنهم من نحر بدنهم يوم الحديبية  بعد أن أمرهم - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، بالنحر حتى دخل - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على  أم سلمة  مغموما   فأشارت عليه بأن ينحر ويدعو الحلاق يحلق له ففعل ، فنحروا جميعا وكادوا   يهلكون غما من شدة تراكم بعضهم على بعض حال الحلق ، ومما يؤيد أن الجمع   المتنازع فيه لا يجوز لغير عذر ما أخرجه الترمذي  عن  ابن عباس  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " من جمع بين الصلاتين من غير عذر فقد أتى بابا من أبواب الكبائر   " ، وفي إسناده حنش بن قيس  وهو ضعيف . 

 ومما يدل على ذلك أيضا ما قاله الترمذي  ،   في آخر " سننه " في كتاب العلل منه ، ولفظه جميع ما في كتابي هذا من   الحديث معمول به ، وبه أخذ بعض أهل العلم ، ما خلا حديثين : حديث  ابن عباس    " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - جمع بين الظهر والعصر بالمدينة  ، والمغرب والعشاء من غير خوف ، ولا سفر   " الخ . وبه تعلم أن الترمذي  يقول : إنه لم يذهب أحد من أهل العلم إلى العمل بهذا الحديث في جمع التقديم أو التأخير ، فلم يبق إلا الجمع الصوري ، فيتعين . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : روي عن جماعة من أهل العلم أنهم أجازوا الجمع في الحضر للحاجة مطلقا ، لكن بشرط ألا يتخذ ذلك عادة ، منهم :  ابن سيرين  ، وربيعة  ، وأشهب  ، وابن المنذر  ،  والقفال الكبير    . 

 وحكاه الخطابي  ، عن جماعة من أصحاب الحديث ، قال ابن حجر  ، وغيره وحجتهم ما تقدم في الحديث من قوله : " لئلا تحرج أمتي   " ، وقد عرفت مما سبق أن الأدلة تعين حمل ذلك على الجمع الصوري ، كما ذكر ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .


تنبيه 

 قد اتضح من هذه الأدلة التي سقناها ، أن الظهر لا يمتد لها وقت إلى الغروب ، وأن المغرب لا يمتد لها وقت إلى الفجر ، ولكن يتعين حمل هذا الوقت المنفي بالأدلة   [ ص: 292 ] على الوقت الاختياري ، فلا ينافي امتداد وقت الظهر الضروري إلى الغروب ، ووقت المغرب الضروري إلى الفجر ، كما قاله مالك  رحمه الله لقيام الأدلة على اشتراك الظهر والعصر في الوقت عند الضرورة ، وكذلك المغرب والعشاء ، وأوضح دليل على ذلك جواز كل من جمع التقديم ، وجمع التأخير في السفر ،   فصلاة العصر مع الظهر عند زوال الشمس دليل على اشتراكها مع الظهر في  وقتها  عند الضرورة ، وصلاة الظهر بعد خروج وقتها في وقت العصر في جمع  التأخير  دليل على اشتراكها معها في وقتها عند الضرورة أيضا ، وكذلك المغرب  والعشاء ،  أما جمع التأخير بحيث يصلي الظهر في وقت العصر والمغرب في وقت  العشاء ،  فهو ثابت في الروايات المتفق عليها . فقد أخرج  البخاري  في " صحيحه " من حديث  أنس بن مالك  رضي الله عنه قال : " كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا ارتحل قبل أن تزيغ الشمس ، أخر الظهر إلى وقت العصر ، ثم يجمع بينهما   " . 

 قال ابن حجر  في شرحه لهذا الحديث قوله : ثم يجمع بينهما ، أي : في وقت العصر ، وفي رواية قتيبة  عن المفضل  في الباب الذي بعده " ثم نزل فجمع بينهما " ، ولمسلم  من رواية جابر بن إسماعيل  ، عن عقيل    : " يؤخر الظهر إلى وقت العصر ، فيجمع بينهما ، ويؤخر المغرب حتى يجمع بينها وبين العشاء حين يغيب الشفق   " وله من رواية شبابة ، عن عقيل    : " حتى يدخل أول وقت العصر ، ثم يجمع بينهما " . اهـ . منه بلفظه . 

 وفي " الصحيحين " من حديث  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " كان إذا جد به السير جمع بين المغرب والعشاء     " ، ولا يمكن حمل هذا الجمع على الجمع الصوري ; لأن الروايات الصحيحة   التي ذكرنا آنفا فيها التصريح بأنه صلى الظهر في وقت العصر ، والمغرب بعد   غيبوبة الشفق . 

 وقال البيهقي  في " السنن الكبرى " : اتفقت رواية  يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري  ،  وموسى بن عقبة  ،  وعبيد الله بن عمر  ،  وأيوب السختياني  ، وعمر بن محمد بن زيد  ، عن نافع  ، على أن جمع  ابن عمر  بين الصلاتين كان بعد غيبوبة الشفق ، وخالفهم من لا يدانيهم في حفظ أحاديث نافع  ، ثم قال بعد هذا بقليل ، ورواية الحفاظ من أصحاب نافع  أولى بالصواب ، فقد رواه  سالم بن عبد الله  ،  وأسلم مولى عمر   وعبد الله بن دينار  ، وإسماعيل بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ذؤيب  ، وقيل ابن ذؤيب  عن  ابن عمر  نحو روايتهم ، ثم ساق البيهقي  أسانيد   رواياتهم ، وأما جمع التقديم بحيث يصلي العصر عند زوال الشمس مع الظهر في   أول وقتها ، والعشاء مع المغرب عند غروب الشمس في أول وقتها ، فهو   [ ص: 293 ] ثابت  أيضا   عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وإن أنكره من أنكره من العلماء ، وحاول تضعيف   أحاديثه ، فقد جاء عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيه أحاديث منها ما  هو  صحيح ، ومنها ما هو حسن . 

 فمن ذلك ما أخرجه مسلم  في صحيحه من حديث جابر  الطويل في الحج " ثم أذن ، ثم أقام فصلى الظهر ، ثم أقام فصلى العصر ، ولم يصل بينهما شيئا   " ، وكان ذلك بعد الزوال ، فهذا حديث صحيح فيه التصريح بأنه صلى العصر مقدمة مع الظهر بعد الزوال . 

 وقد روى أبو داود  ، وأحمد  ،  والترمذي  ، وقال : حسن غريب ،  وابن حبان  ،  والدارقطني  ، والبيهقي  ، والحاكم  عن معاذ  رضي الله عنه أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " كان في غزوة تبوك  إذا   ارتحل قبل أن تزيغ الشمس أخر الظهر حتى يجمعها إلى العصر يصليهما جميعا ،   وإذا ارتحل بعد زيغ الشمس صلى الظهر والعصر جميعا ، ثم سار ، وكان إذا   ارتحل قبل المغرب أخر المغرب حتى يصليها مع العشاء ، وإذا ارتحل بعد المغرب   عجل العشاء ، فصلاها مع المغرب   " ، وإبطال جمع التقديم بتضعيف هذا الحديث ، كما حاوله الحاكم  ،  وابن حزم  لا عبرة به لما رأيت آنفا من أن جمع التقديم ، أخرجه مسلم  في صحيحه من حديث جابر الطويل ، وعن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " أنه   كان في السفر إذا زاغت الشمس في منزله جمع بين الظهر والعصر قبل أن يركب ،   فإذا لم تزغ له في منزله سار حتى إذا حانت العصر نزل فجمع بين الظهر   والعصر ، وإذا حانت المغرب في منزله جمع بينها وبين العشاء ، وإذا لم تحن   في منزله ركب حتى إذا كانت العشاء نزل فجمع بينهما   " رواه أحمد  ، ورواه  الشافعي  في مسنده بنحوه ، وقال فيه : " إذا سار قبل أن تزول الشمس أخر الظهر حتى يجمع بينها وبين العصر في وقت العصر   " ورواه البيهقي  ،  والدارقطني  ، وروي عن الترمذي  أنه حسنه . 

 فإن قيل : حديث معاذ  معلول بتفرد قتيبة  فيه ، عن الحفاظ ، وبأنه معنعن  بيزيد بن أبي حبيب  ، عن أبي الطفيل  ، ولا يعرف له منه سماع ، كما قاله  ابن حزم  ، وبأن في إسناده أبا الطفيل  وهو مقدوح فيه بأنه كان حامل راية  المختار بن أبي عبيد  ، وهو يؤمن بالرجعة ، وبأن الحاكم  قال : هو موضوع ، وبأن أبا داود  قال : ليس في جمع التقديم حديث قائم ، وحديث  ابن عباس  في إسناده حسين بن عبد الله بن عبيد الله بن عباس بن عبد المطلب  وهو ضعيف ، فالجواب أن إعلاله بتفرد قتيبة  به مردود من وجهين : 

 الأول : أن  قتيبة بن سعيد  رحمه الله تعالى بالمكانة المعروفة له من العدالة   [ ص:  294 ] والضبط  والإتقان ، وهذا الذي رواه لم يخالف فيه غيره ، بل زاد ما  لم يذكره غيره ،  ومن حفظ حجة على من لم يحفظ ، وقد تقرر في علم الحديث أن زيادات العدول مقبولة لا سيما وهذه الزيادة التي هي جمع التقديم ، تقدم ثبوتها في صحيح مسلم  من حديث جابر ،  وسيأتي إن شاء الله أيضا أنها صحت من حديث أنس .  

 الوجه الثاني : أن قتيبة  لم يتفرد به بل تابعه فيه  المفضل بن فضالة  ، قال ابن القيم  في " زاد المعاد " ما نصه : فإن أبا داود  رواه عن يزيد بن خالد بن عبد الله بن موهب الرملي  ، حدثنا  المفضل بن فضالة  ، عن  الليث بن سعد  ، عن  هشام بن سعد  ، عن أبي الزبير  ، عن أبي الطفيل  ، عن معاذ  فذكره ، فهذا المفضل  قد تابع قتيبة  ، وإن كان قتيبة  أجل من المفضل  ، وأحفظ لكن زال تفرد قتيبة  به اهـ . منه بلفظه . 

 ورواه البيهقي  في " السنن الكبرى " ، قال : أخبرنا أبو علي الروذباري  ، أنبأنا  أبو بكر بن داسة  ، حدثنا أبو داود  ، ثم ساق السند المتقدم آنفا ، أعني سند أبي داود  الذي ساقه ابن القيم  ، والمتن فيه التصريح بجمع التقديم ، وكذلك رواه  النسائي   والدارقطني  ، كما قاله ابن حجر  في " التلخيص " ، فاتضح أن قتيبة  لم يتفرد بهذا الحديث ; لأن أبا داود   والنسائي   والدارقطني  والبيهقي  ، أخرجوه من طريق أخرى متابعة لرواية قتيبة    . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في " التخليص " : إن في سند هذه الطريق  هشام بن سعد  وهو لين الحديث . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - :  هشام بن سعد  المذكور من رجال مسلم  وأخرج له  البخاري  تعليقا وبه تعلم صحة طريق المفضل  المتابعة لطريق قتيبة  ، ولذا قال البيهقي  في " السنن الكبرى " قال الشيخ ، وإنما أنكروا من هذا رواية  يزيد بن أبي حبيب  عن أبي الطفيل  ، فأما رواية أبي الزبير  عن أبي الطفيل  ، فهي محفوظة صحيحة ، واعلم أنه لا يخفى أن ما يروى عن  البخاري  رحمه الله من أنه سأل قتيبة  عمن كتب معه هذا الحديث عن  الليث بن سعد  فقال : كتبه معي خالد المدائني  ، فقال  البخاري    : كان خالد المدائني  يدخل على الشيوخ يعني ، يدخل في روايتهم ما ليس منها ، أنه لا يظهر كونه قادحا في رواية قتيبة    ; لأن العدل الضابط لا يضره أخذ آلاف الكذابين معه ; لأنه إنما يحدث بما علمه ولا يضره كذب غيره كما هو ظاهر . 

 والجواب عما قاله  ابن حزم  من أنه معنعن  بيزيد بن أبي حبيب  عن أبي الطفيل  ولا   [ ص: 295 ] يعرف له منه سماع من وجهين : 

 الأول : أن العنعنة ونحوها لها حكم التصريح بالتحديث عند المحدثين إلا إذا كان المعنعن مدلسا ،  ويزيد بن أبي حبيب    : قال فيه الذهبي  في " تذكرة الحفاظ " كان حجة حافظا للحديث وذكر من جملة من روى عنهم أبا الطفيل  المذكور ، وقال فيه ابن حجر  في   " التقريب " : ثقة فقيه ، وكان يرسل ومعلوم أن الإرسال غير التدليس ; لأن   الإرسال في اصطلاح المحدثين هو رفع التابعي مطلقا أو الكبير خاصة الحديث   إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقيل إسقاط راو مطلقا ، وهو قول   الأصوليين فالإرسال مقطوع فيه بحذف الواسطة بخلاف التدليس ، فإن تدليس   الإسناد يحذف فيه الراوي شيخه المباشر له ويسند إلى شيخ شيخه المعاصر بلفظ   محتمل للسماع مباشرة وبواسطة ، نحو عن فلان وقال فلان فلا يقطع فيه بنفي   الواسطة بل هو يوهم الاتصال ; لأنه لا بد فيه من معاصرة من أسند إليه أعني :   شيخ شيخه ، وإلا كان منقطعا كما هو معروف في علوم الحديث وقول  ابن حزم  لم يعرف له منه سماع ليس بقادح ; لأن المعاصرة تكفي ولا يشترط ثبوت اللقى وأحرى ثبوت السماع  فمسلم بن الحجاج  لا يشترط في " صحيحه " إلا المعاصرة فلا يشترط اللقى وأحرى السماع وإنما اشترط اللقى  البخاري  ، قال العراقي  في " ألفيته " : [ الرجز ] 


**وصححوا وصل معنعن سلم من دلسة راويه واللقا علم     وبعضهم حكى بذا إجماعا 
ومسلم  لم يشرط اجتماعا* 
*لكن تعاصروا . . . إلخ

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (40)
سورة النساء (13)

وبالجملة فلا يخفى إجماع المسلمين على صحة أحاديث مسلم  مع أنه لا يشترط إلا المعاصرة وبه تعلم أن قول  ابن حزم  ومن وافقه إنه لا تعرف رواية  يزيد بن أبي حبيب  عن أبي الطفيل  لا تقدح في حديثه لما علمت من أن العنعنة من غير المدلس لها حكم التحديث  ويزيد بن أبي حبيب  مات سنة ثمان وعشرين بعد المائة ، وقد قارب الثمانين . 

وأبو الطفيل  ولد عام أحد  ومات سنة عشر ومائة على الصحيح ، وبه تعلم أنه لا شك في معاصرتهما واجتماعهما في قيد الحياة زمنا طويلا ، ولا غرو في حكم  ابن حزم  على رواية  يزيد بن أبي حبيب  عن أبي الطفيل  بأنها باطلة ، فإنه قد ارتكب أشد من ذلك في حكمه على الحديث الثابت في " صحيح  البخاري    " : " ليكونن في أمتي أقوام   [ ص: 296 ] يستحلون الحر والحرير والخمر والمعازف   " ، بأنه غير متصل ولا يحتج به بسبب أن  البخاري  قال في أول الإسناد قال :  هشام بن عمار  ومعلوم أن  هشام بن عمار  من شيوخ  البخاري  وأن  البخاري  بعيد جدا من التدليس وإلى رد هذا على  ابن حزم  أشار العراقي  في " ألفيته " بقوله : [ الرجز ] 


**وإن يكن أول الاسناد حذف مع صيغة الجزم فتعليقا عرف     ولو إلى آخره أما الذي 
لشيخه عزا بقال فكذي     عنعنة كخبر المعازف 
لا تصغ  لابن حزم  المخالف* *

 مع أن المشهور عن مالك  وأحمد وأبي حنيفة  رحمهم   الله الاحتجاج بالمرسل ، والمرسل في اصطلاح أهل الأصول ما سقط منه راو   مطلقا ، فهو بالاصطلاح الأصولي يشمل المنقطع والمعضل ، ومعلوم أن من يحتج   بالمرسل يحتج بعنعنة المدلس من باب أولى كما صرح به غير واحد وهو واضح ،   والجواب عن القدح في أبي الطفيل  بأنه كان حامل راية المختار مردود من وجهين . 

 الأول : أن أبا الطفيل  صحابي وهو آخر من مات من أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، كما قاله مسلم  وعقده ناظم " عمود النسب " بقوله : [ الرجز ] 

آخر من مات من الأصحاب له  أبو الطفيل عامر بن واثله  

 وأبو الطفيل هذا هو عامر بن واثلة بن عبد الله بن عمرو بن جحش الليثي نسبة إلى ليث بن بكر بن كنانة  ، والصحابة كلهم رضي الله عنهم عدول وقد   جاءت تزكيتهم في كتاب الله وسنة نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كما هو  معلوم  في محله والحكم لجميع الصحابة بالعدالة هو مذهب الجمهور وهو الحق  وقال في "  مراقي السعود " : [ الرجز ] 


**وغيره رواية والصحب     تعديلهم كل إليه يصبو 
واختار في الملازمين دون من     رآه مرة إمام مؤتمن 
**

 الوجه الثاني : هو ما ذكره الشوكاني  رحمه الله في " نيل الأوطار " وهو أن أبا الطفيل  إنما خرج مع المختار  على قاتلي الحسين  رضي الله عنه وأنه لم يعلم من المختار  إيمانه بالرجعة ، والجواب عن قول الحاكم  إنه موضوع بأنه غير صحيح بل هو ثابت وليس بموضوع . 

 قال ابن القيم    : وحكمه بالوضع على هذا الحديث غير مسلم  ، يعني : الحاكم  ،   [ ص: 297 ] وقال ابن القيم  أيضا في " زاد المعاد " : قال الحاكم  هذا الحديث موضوع وإسناده على شرط الصحيح لكن رمي بعلة عجيبة ، قال الحاكم    : حدثنا أبو بكر بن محمد بن أحمد بن بالويه  ، حدثنا  موسى بن هارون  ، حدثنا  قتيبة بن سعيد  ، حدثنا  الليث بن سعد  عن  يزيد بن أبي حبيب  عن أبي الطفيل  عن  معاذ بن جبل  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " كان في غزوة تبوك  إلى أن قال : وإذا ارتحل بعد زيغ الشمس صلى الظهر والعصر جميعا ثم سار   " الحديث . 

 قال الحاكم    : هذا الحديث رواته أئمة ثقات ، وهو شاذ الإسناد والمتن ثم لا نعرف له علة نعله بها فلو كان الحديث عن الليث  عن أبي الزبير  عن أبي الطفيل  لعللنا به الحديث ، ولو كان عن  يزيد بن أبي حبيب  عن أبي الطفيل  لعللنا به ، فلما لم نجد له العلتين خرج عن أن يكون معلولا ، ثم نظرنا فلم نجد  ليزيد بن أبي حبيب  عن أبي الطفيل  رواية ، ولا وجدنا هذا المتن بهذه السياقة عن أحد من أصحاب أبي الطفيل  ولا عن أحد ممن روى عن  معاذ بن جبل  غير أبي الطفيل  ، فقلنا : الحديث شاذ ، وقد حدثوا عن أبي العباس الثقفي  قال : كان  قتيبة بن سعيد  يقول : لنا على هذا الحديث علامة  أحمد بن حنبل   وعلي بن المديني  ،  ويحيى بن معين  ،  وأبي بكر بن أبي شيبة  ، وأبي خيثمة  ، حتى عد قتيبة  سبعة من أئمة الحديث كتبوا عنه هذا الحديث ، وأئمة الحديث إنما سمعوه من قتيبة  تعجبا من إسناده ومتنه ، ثم لم يبلغنا عن أحد منهم أنه ذكر للحديث علة ثم قال : فنظرنا فإذا بالحديث موضوع ، وقتيبة  ثقة مأمون . اهـ . محل الغرض منه بتصرف يسير لا يخل بشيء من المعنى . وانظره فإن قوله ولو كان عن  يزيد بن أبي حبيب  عن أبي الطفيل  لعللنا به فيه أن سنده الذي ساق فيه عن يزيد  عن أبي الطفيل    . 

 وبهذا تعلم أن حكم الحاكم  على هذا الحديث بأنه موضوع لا وجه له أما رجال إسناده فهم ثقات باعترافه هو ، وقد قدمنا لك أن قتيبة  تابعه فيه  المفضل بن فضالة  عند أبي داود   والنسائي  والبيهقي   والدارقطني  ، وانفراد الثقة الضابط بما لم يروه غيره لا يعد شذوذا ، وكم من حديث صحيح في " الصحيحين " وغيرهما انفرد به عدل ضابط عن غيره ، وقد عرفت أن قتيبة  لم يتفرد به ، وأما متنه فهو بعيد من الشذوذ أيضا . 

 وقد قدمنا أن مثله رواه مسلم  في " صحيحه " عن جابر  رضي الله عنه وصح أيضا مثله من حديث أنس    . 

 قال ابن القيم    : وقد روى  إسحاق بن راهويه  حدثنا شبابة  ، حدثنا الليث  عن عقيل   [ ص: 298 ] عن  ابن شهاب  عن أنس  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " كان إذا كان في سفر فزالت الشمس صلى الظهر والعصر ثم ارتحل   " وهذا إسناد كما ترى .  وشبابة هو شبابة بن سوار  الثقة المتفق على الاحتجاج بحديثه وقد روى له مسلم  في " صحيحه " ، فهذا الإسناد على شرط الشيخين . اهـ . محل الغرض منه بلفظه . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في " فتح الباري " بعد أن ساق حديث إسحاق  هذا ما نصه : وأعل بتفرد إسحاق  به عن شبابة  ثم تفرد  جعفر الفريابي  به عن إسحاق  وليس ذلك بقادح ، فإنهما إمامان حافظان . اهـ . منه بلفظه . 

 وروى الحاكم  في " الأربعين " بسند صحيح عن أنس  نحو حديث إسحاق المذكور ونحوه لأبي نعيم  في " مستخرج مسلم    " ، قال الحافظ في " بلوغ المرام " بعد أن ساق حديث أنس  المتفق عليه ما نصه : وفي رواية للحاكم في " الأربعين " بإسناد صحيح " صلى الظهر والعصر ثم ركب   " ، ولأبي نعيم  في مستخرج مسلم    : " كان إذا كان في سفر فزالت الشمس صلى الظهر والعصر جميعا ثم ارتحل   " . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في " تلخيص الحبير " بعد أن ساق حديث الحاكم  المذكور بسنده ومتنه ما نصه : وهي زيادة غريبة صحيحة الإسناد وقد صححه المنذري  من هذا الوجه والعلائي  ، وتعجب من كون الحاكم  لم يورده في " المستدرك " ، قال : وله طريق أخرى رواها  الطبراني  في " الأوسط " ، ثم ساق الحديث بها وقال : تفرد به يعقوب بن محمد  ولا يقدح في رواية الحاكم  هذه ما ذكره ابن حجر  في " الفتح " من أن البيهقي  ساق سند الحاكم  المذكور ثم ذكر المتن ولم يذكر فيه زيادة جمع التقديم لما قدمنا من أن من حفظ حجة على من لم يحفظ وزيادة العدول مقبولة كما تقدم . 

 وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " بعد أن ساق حديث معاذ  الذي نحن بصدده ما نصه : رواه أبو داود   والترمذي  ، وقال : حديث حسن . 

 وقال البيهقي    : هو محفوظ صحيح ، وعن أنس  قال : " كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا كان في سفر فزالت الشمس صلى الظهر والعصر جميعا ثم ارتحل   " ، رواه الإسماعيلي  والبيهقي  بإسناد صحيح . 

 قال إمام الحرمين في " الأساليب " : في ثبوت الجمع أخبار صحيحة هي نصوص لا   يتطرق إليها تأويل ودليله في المعنى الاستنباط من صورة الإجماع وهي الجمع  بعرفات  ومزدلفة  ، إذ لا يخفى أن سببه احتياج الحجاج إليه لاشتغالهم   [ ص: 299 ] بمناسكهم ، وهذا المعنى موجود في كل الأسفار . انتهى محل الغرض منه بلفظه . 

 والجواب عن قول أبي داود  ليس في جمع التقديم حديث قائم هو ما رأيت من أنه ثبت في " صحيح مسلم    " من حديث جابر  وصح من حديث أنس  من طريق  إسحاق بن راهويه  وأخرجه الحاكم  بسند صحيح في " الأربعين " وأخرجه أبو نعيم  في " مستخرج مسلم    " والإسماعيلي  والبيهقي  وقال : إسناده صحيح بلفظ : " كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا كان في سفر وزالت الشمس صلى الظهر والعصر جميعا   " إلى آخر ما تقدم .
قال الشوكاني  في " نيل الأوطار " : قد عرفت أن أحاديث جمع التقديم بعضها صحيح وبعضها حسن ، وذلك يرد قول أبي داود    : ليس في جمع التقديم حديث قائم ، والجواب عن تضعيف حديث  ابن عباس  المتقدم في جمع التقديم بأن في إسناده حسين بن عبد الله بن عبيد الله بن عباس بن عبد المطلب  هو ضعيف ، هو أنه روي من طريقين أخريين بهما يعتضد الحديث حتى يصير أقل درجاته الحسن . 

 الأولى : أخرجها  يحيى بن عبد الحميد الحماني  عن  أبي خالد الأحمر  عن الحجاج  عن الحكم  عن مقسم  عن  ابن عباس    . 

 والثانية : منهما رواها  إسماعيل القاضي  في الأحكام عن  إسماعيل بن أبي أويس  عن أخيه ، عن  سليمان بن بلال  ، عن  هشام بن عروة  ، عن كريب  ، عن  ابن عباس  بنحوه قاله ابن حجر  في " التلخيص " والشوكاني  في " نيل الأوطار " . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في " التلخيص " أيضا : يقال إن الترمذي  حسنه وكأنه باعتبار المتابعة ، وغفل ابن العربي  فصحح إسناده . 

 وبهذا كله تعلم أن كلا من جمع التقديم وجمع التأخير في السفر ثابت عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وفيه صورة مجمع عليها وهي التي رواها مسلم  عن جابر  في حديثه الطويل في الحج كما قدمنا ، وهي جمع التقديم ظهر عرفات  ، وجمع التأخير عشاء المزدلفة    . 

 قال البيهقي  في " السنن الكبرى " : والجمع بين الصلاتين بعذر السفر من   الأمور المشهورة المستعملة فيما بين الصحابة والتابعين رضي الله عنهم   أجمعين ، مع الثابت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثم عن أصحابه ثم ما   أجمع عليه المسلمون من جمع الناس بعرفات  ثم بالمزدلفة    . اهـ . منه بلفظه .   [ ص: 300 ] وروى البيهقي  في " السنن الكبرى " أيضا عن  الزهري  أنه سأل  سالم بن عبد الله    : هل يجمع بين الظهر والعصر في السفر ؟ فقال : نعم لا بأس بذلك ، ألم تر إلى صلاة الناس بعرفة  اهـ . منه بلفظه . 

 وقال ابن القيم  في " زاد المعاد " : قال ابن تيمية  ويدل على جمع التقديم جمعه بعرفة  بين   الظهر والعصر لمصلحة الوقوف ليتصل وقت الدعاء ولا يقطعه بالنزول لصلاة   العصر مع إمكان ذلك بلا مشقة ، فالجمع كذلك لأجل المشقة والحاجة أولى . 

 قال  الشافعي    : وكان أرفق به يوم عرفة  تقديم العصر ; لأن يتصل له الدعاء فلا يقطعه بصلاة العصر ، والتأخير أرفق بالمزدلفة    ; لأن يتصل له المسير ولا يقطعه للنزول للمغرب لما في ذلك من التضييق على الناس اهـ . من " زاد المعاد " . 

 فبهذه الأدلة التي سقناها في هذا المبحث تعلم أن العصر مشتركة مع الظهر في   وقتها عند الضرورة ، وأن العشاء مشتركة مع المغرب في وقتها عند الضرورة   أيضا ، وأن الظهر مشتركة مع العصر في وقتها عند الضرورة ، وأن المغرب   مشتركة مع العشاء في وقتها عند الضرورة أيضا ، ولا يخفى أن الأئمة الذين   خالفوا مالكا  رحمه الله تعالى في امتداد وقت الضرورة للظهر إلى الغروب وامتداد وقت الضرورة للمغرب إلى الفجر  كالشافعي  وأحمد  رحمهما الله ومن وافقهما أنهم في الحقيقة موافقون له لاعترافهم بأن الحائض إذا طهرت قبل الغروب بركعة صلت الظهر والعصر معا ، وكذلك إذا طهرت قبل طلوع الفجر بركعة صلت المغرب والعشاء كما قدمنا عن  ابن عباس   وعبد الرحمن بن عوف  ، فلو كان الوقت خرج بالكلية لم يلزمها أن تصلي الظهر ولا المغرب للإجماع على أن الحائض لا تقضي ما فات وقته من الصلوات وهي حائض   . 

 وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : قد ذكرنا أن الصحيح عندنا أنه يجب على المعذور الظهر بما تجب به العصر ، وبه قال  عبد الرحمن بن عوف   وابن عباس  وفقهاء المدينة  السبعة وأحمد وغيرهم . 

 وقال الحسن  وحماد  وقتادة   والثوري  وأبو حنيفة  ومالك  وداود    : لا تجب عليه . اهـ . منه بلفظه ، ومالك  يوجبها   بقدر ما تصلى فيه الأولى من مشتركتي الوقت مع بقاء ركعة فهو أربع في   المغرب والعشاء وخمس في الظهر والعصر للحاضر ، وثلاث للمسافر .
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (41)
سورة النساء (14)

وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وروي هذا القول يعني إدراك الظهر مثلا بما   [ ص: 301 ] تدرك به العصر في الحائض تطهر ، عن  عبد الرحمن بن عوف   وابن عباس   وطاوس  ومجاهد  والنخعي   والزهري  وربيعة  ومالك  والليث   والشافعي  وإسحاق   وأبي ثور    . 

 قال الإمام أحمد    : عامة التابعين يقولون بهذا القول إلا الحسن  وحده ، قال : لا تجب إلا الصلاة التي طهرت في وقتها وحدها ، إلى أن قال : ولنا ما روى الأثرم  وابن المنذر  وغيرهما بإسنادهم عن  عبد الرحمن بن عوف   وعبد الله بن عباس  أنهما  قالا في الحائض تطهر قبل طلوع الفجر بركعة : تصلي المغرب والعشاء ، فإذا  طهرت قبل أن تغرب الشمس صلت الظهر والعصر جميعا   ; ولأن وقت الثانية وقت  الأولى حال العذر فإذا أدركه المعذور لزمه فرضها كما يلزمه فرض الثانية ،  اهـ منه بلفظه مع حذف يسير ، وهو تصريح من هذا العالم الجليل الحنبلي  بامتداد وقت الضرورة للمغرب إلى الفجر ، وللظهر إلى الغروب كقول مالك  رحمه الله تعالى وأما أول وقت العشاء فقد أجمع المسلمون على أنه يدخل حين يغيب الشفق . 

 وفي حديث جابر   وابن عباس  المتقدمين في إمامة جبريل  في بيان أول وقت العشاء ثم صلى العشاء حين غاب الشفق . 

 وفي حديث بريدة  المتقدم عند مسلم  وغيره ثم أمره فأقام العشاء حين غاب الشفق . 

 وفي حديث أبي موسى  عند مسلم  وغيره : ثم أمره فأقام العشاء حين غاب الشفق ، والأحاديث بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا وهو أمر لا نزاع فيه . 

 فإذا علمت إجماع العلماء على أن أول وقت العشاء هو مغيب الشفق ، فاعلم أن  العلماء اختلفوا في الشفق ، فقال بعض العلماء : هو الحمرة ، وهو الحق . 

 وقال بعضهم : هو البياض الذي بعد الحمرة ، ومما يدل على أن الشفق هو الحمرة ما رواه  الدارقطني  عن  ابن عمر  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " الشفق الحمرة فإذا غاب الشفق وجبت الصلاة   " . 

 قال  الدارقطني  في " الغرائب " : هو غريب وكل رواته ثقات ، وقد أخرج  ابن خزيمة  في " صحيحه " عن عبد الله بن عمر  مرفوعا : " ووقت صلاة المغرب إلى أن تذهب حمرة الشفق   " الحديث . 

 قال  ابن خزيمة    : إن صحت هذه اللفظة أغنت عن غيرها من الروايات ، لكن تفرد بها محمد بن يزيد    .   [ ص: 302 ] قال ابن حجر  في " التلخيص " :  محمد بن يزيد هو الواسطي  وهو صدوق ، وروى هذا الحديث  ابن عساكر  وصحح البيهقي  وقفه على  ابن عمر    . 

 وقال الحاكم  أيضا : إن رفعه غلط ، بل قال البيهقي    : روي هذا الحديث عن عمر  وعلي   وابن عباس   وعبادة بن الصامت   وشداد بن أوس  ، ولا يصح فيه شيء ولكن قد علمت أن الإسناد الذي رواه  ابن خزيمة  به في " صحيحه " ليس فيه مما يوجب تضعيفه إلا محمد بن يزيد  ، وقد علمت أنه صدوق . ومما يدل على أن الحمرة الشفق ما رواه البيهقي  في " سننه " عن  النعمان بن بشير  قال : " أنا أعلم الناس بوقت صلاة العشاء " كان - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يصليها لسقوط القمر لثالثة   " لما حققه غير واحد من أن البياض لا يغيب إلا بعد ثلث الليل وسقوط القمر لثالثة الشهر قبل ذلك كما هو معلوم .
وقال الشوكاني  في " نيل الأوطار " : ومن حجج القائلين بأن الشفق الحمرة ما روي عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أنه صلى العشاء لسقوط القمر لثالثة الشهر   " أخرجه أحمد  وأبو داود   والترمذي   والنسائي    . 

 قال ابن العربي    : وهو صحيح وصلى قبل غيبوبة الشفق . 

 قال ابن سيد الناس  في " شرح الترمذي     " : وقد علم كل من له علم بالمطالع والمغارب أن البياض لا يغيب إلا عند  ثلث الليل الأول ، وهو الذي حد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خروج أكثر الوقت به  فصح يقينا أن وقتها داخل قبل ثلث الليل الأول بيقين ، فقد ثبت بالنص أنه  داخل قبل مغيب الشفق الذي هو البياض فتبين بذلك يقينا أن الوقت دخل يقينا  بالشفق الذي هو الحمرة . اهـ . 

وابتداء وقت العشاء مغيب الشفق إجماعا لما تقدم في حديث جبريل  وحديث  التعليم ، وهذا الحديث وغير ذلك انتهى منه بلفظه ، وهو دليل واضح على أن  الشفق الحمرة لا البياض ، وفي " القاموس " الشفق الحمرة ولم يذكر البياض . 

 وقال الخليل   والفراء  وغيرهما من أئمة اللغة : الشفق الحمرة وما روي عن الإمام أحمد  رحمه  الله من أن الشفق في السفر هو الحمرة وفي الحضر هو البياض الذي بعد الحمرة  لا يخالف ما ذكرنا ; لأنه من تحقيق المناط لغيبوبة الحمرة التي هي الشفق  عند أحمد  وإيضاحه أن الإمام أحمد  رحمه  الله يقول : " الشفق هو الحمرة " والمسافر لأنه في الفلاة والمكان المتسع  يعلم سقوط الحمرة ، أما الذي في الحضر فالأفق يستتر عنه بالجدران فيستظهر  حتى يغيب البياض ليستدل بغيبوبته على مغيب   [ ص: 303 ] الحمرة ، فاعتباره لغيبة البياض لدلالته على مغيب الحمرة لا لنفسه . اهـ . من " المغني "  لابن قدامة    . 

 وقال أبو حنيفة  رحمه  الله ومن وافقه : الشفق البياض الذي بعد الحمرة ، وقد علمت أن التحقيق أنه  الحمرة ، وأما آخر وقت العشاء فقد جاء في بعض الروايات الصحيحة انتهاؤه عند  ثلث الليل الأول ، وفي بعض الروايات الصحيحة نصف الليل ، وفي بعض الروايات  الصحيحة ما يدل على امتداده إلى طلوع الفجر . 

 فمن الروايات بانتهائه إلى ثلث الليل ، ما أخرجه  البخاري  في " صحيحه  " عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها : " كانوا يصلون العشاء فيما بين أن يغيب الشفق إلى ثلث الليل الأول   " . 

 وفي حديث أبي موسى  ، وبريدة  المتقدمين في تعليم من سأل عن مواقيت الصلاة عند مسلم  وغيره  : " أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الليلة الأولى أقام العشاء حين غاب  الشفق ، وفي الليلة الثانية أخره حتى كان ثلث الليل الأول ، ثم قال : الوقت  فيما بين هذين " . 

 وفي حديث جابر  ،  وابن عباس  المتقدمين في إمامة جبريل     : " أنه في الليلة الأولى صلى العشاء حين مغيب الشفق ، وفي الليلة  الثانية صلاها حين ذهب ثلث الليل الأول وقال : الوقت فيما بين هذين الوقتين  " ، إلى غير ذلك من الروايات الدالة على انتهاء وقت العشاء عند ذهاب ثلث  الليل الأول . 

 ومن الروايات الدالة على امتداده إلى نصف الليل ، ما أخرجه الشيخان في صحيحيهما عن أنس  رضي الله عنه قال : " أخر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - العشاء إلى نصف الليل ، ثم صلى ، ثم قال : قد صلى الناس وناموا أما إنكم في صلاة ما انتظرتموها   " . قال أنس    : كأني أنظر إلى وبيص خاتمه ليلتئذ . 

 وفي حديث  عبد الله بن عمرو  المتقدم عند أحمد  ، ومسلم  ،  والنسائي  ، وأبي داود    : " ووقت صلاة العشاء إلى نصف الليل   " وفي بعض رواياته : " فإذا صليتم العشاء فإنه وقت إلى نصف الليل   " . 

 ومن الروايات الدالة على امتداده إلى طلوع الفجر ما رواه  أبو قتادة  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في حديث طويل قال : قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ليس في النوم تفريط ، إنما التفريط على من لم يصل الصلاة حتى يجيء وقت الأخرى   " ، رواه مسلم  في " صحيحه " . 

 واعلم أن عموم هذا الحديث مخصوص بإجماع المسلمين على أن وقت الصبح   [ ص: 304 ] لا يمتد بعد طلوع الشمس إلى صلاة الظهر ، فلا وقت للصبح بعد طلوع الشمس إجماعا ، فإن قيل يمكن تخصيص حديث أبي قتادة  هذا بالأحاديث الدالة على انتهاء وقت العشاء إلى نصف الليل   . 

 فالجواب : أن الجمع ممكن ، وهو واجب إذا أمكن وإعمال الدليلين أولى من  إلغاء أحدهما ، ووجه الجمع أن التحديد بنصف الليل للوقت الاختياري  والامتداد إلى الفجر للوقت الضروري . 

 ويدل لهذا : إطباق من ذكرنا سابقا من العلماء على أن الحائض إذا طهرت قبل الصبح بركعة صلت  المغرب ، والعشاء ، ومن خالف من العلماء فيما ذكرنا سابقا ، إنما خالف في  المغرب لا في العشاء ، مع أن الأثر الذي قدمنا في ذلك عن  عبد الرحمن بن عوف  ،  وابن عباس  لا يبعد أن يكون في حكم المرفوع ; لأن الموقوف الذي لا مجال للرأي فيه له حكم الرفع ، كما تقرر في علوم الحديث ، ومعلوم أن انتهاء أوقات العبادات كابتدائها لا مجال للرأي فيه ; لأنه تعبدي محض . 

 وبهذا تعرف وجه الجمع بين ما دل على انتهائه بنصف الليل ، وما دل على  امتداده إلى الفجر ، ولكن يبقى الإشكال بين روايات الثلث وروايات النصف ،  والظاهر في الجمع والله تعالى أعلم أنه جعل كل ما بين الثلث والنصف وهو  السدس ظرفا لآخر وقت العشاء الاختياري . 

 وإذن فلآخره أول وآخر وإليه ذهب ابن سريج  من  الشافعية ، وعلى أن الجمع بهذا الوجه ليس بمقنع فليس هناك طريق إلا  الترجيح بين الروايات . فبعض العلماء رجح روايات الثلث بأنها أحوط في  المحافظة على الوقت المختار وبأنها محل وفاق لاتفاق الروايات على أن من صلى  العشاء قبل الثلث فهو مؤد صلاته في وقتها الاختياري ، وبعضهم رجح روايات  النصف بأنها زيادة صحيحة ، وزيادة العدل مقبولة . 

 وأما أول وقت صلاة الصبح فهو عند طلوع الفجر الصادق بإجماع المسلمين وهو الفجر الذي يحرم الطعام والشراب على الصائم . 

 وفي حديث أبي موسى  ، وبريدة  المتقدمين عند مسلم  وغيره : " وأمر بلالا  فأقام الفجر حين انشق الفجر ، والناس لا يكاد يعرف بعضهم بعضا   " الحديث . 

 وفي حديث جابر  المتقدم ، في إمامة جبريل  أيضا : " ثم صلى الفجر حين برق   [ ص: 305 ] الفجر ، وحرم الطعام على الصائم    " ، ومعلوم أن الفجر فجران كاذب وصادق ، فالكاذب لا يحرم الطعام على  الصائم ، ولا تجوز به صلاة الصبح ، والصادق بخلاف ذلك فيهما ، وأما آخر وقت صلاة الصبح فقد  جاء في بعض الروايات تحديده بالإسفار ، وجاء في بعضها امتداده إلى طلوع  الشمس ، فمن الروايات الدالة على انتهائه بالإسفار ما في حديث جابر  المذكور آنفا : " ثم جاءه حين أسفر جدا فقال : قم فصله فصلى الفجر   " . 

 وفي حديث  ابن عباس  المتقدم آنفا : " ثم صلى الصبح حين أسفرت الأرض   " الحديث . وهذا في بيانه لآخر وقت الصبح المختار في اليوم الثاني . 

 وفي حديث أبي موسى  وبريدة  المتقدمين عند مسلم  وغيره : " ثم أخر الفجر من الغد حتى انصرف منها والقائل يقول : طلعت الشمس أو كادت   " . 

 ومن الروايات الدالة على امتداده إلى طلوع الشمس ما أخرجه مسلم  في " صحيحه " وغيره من حديث  عبد الله بن عمرو  رضي الله عنهما : " ووقت صلاة الفجر ما لم تطلع الشمس   " . 

 وفي رواية لمسلم    : " ووقت الفجر ما لم يطلع قرن الشمس الأول    " ، والظاهر في وجه الجمع بين هذه الروايات أن الوقت المنتهي إلى الإسفار  هو وقت الصبح الاختياري ، والممتد إلى طلوع الشمس وقتها الضروري ، وهذا هو  مشهور مذهب مالك    . 

 وقال بعض المالكية : لا ضروري للصبح فوقتها كله إلى طلوع الشمس وقت اختيار ، وعليه فوجه الجمع هو ما قدمنا عن ابن سريج  في الكلام على آخر وقت العشاء ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 فهذا الذي ذكرنا هو تفصيل الأوقات الذي أجمل في قوله تعالى : إن الصلاة كانت على المؤمنين كتابا موقوتا   [ 4 ] ، وبين بعض البيان في قوله تعالى : أقم الصلاة لدلوك الشمس الآية [ 17 \ 78 ] ، وقوله : وأقم الصلاة طرفي النهار الآية [ 11 \ 114 ] ، وقوله : فسبحان الله حين تمسون الآية [ 30 \ 17 ] ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .



*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (42)
سورة النساء (15)

قوله تعالى : ولا تهنوا في ابتغاء القوم إن تكونوا تألمون فإنهم يألمون كما تألمون وترجون من الله ما لا يرجون وكان الله عليما حكيما ،   [ ص: 306 ] نهى  الله تعالى المسلمين في هذه الآية الكريمة عن الوهن ، وهو الضعف في طلب  أعدائهم الكافرين ، وأخبرهم بأنهم إن كانوا يجدون الألم من القتل والجراح  فالكفار كذلك ، والمسلم يرجو من الله من الثواب والرحمة ما لا يرجوه الكافر  ، فهو أحق بالصبر على الآلام منه ، وأوضح هذا المعنى في آيات متعددة كقوله  : ولا تهنوا ولا تحزنوا وأنتم الأعلون إن كنتم مؤمنين إن يمسسكم قرح فقد مس القوم قرح مثله   [ 3 \ 139 \ 140 ] ، وكقوله : فلا تهنوا وتدعوا إلى السلم وأنتم الأعلون والله معكم ولن يتركم أعمالكم   [ 47 \ 35 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : ومن يكسب إثما فإنما يكسبه على نفسه ذكر في هذه الآية أن من فعل ذنبا فإنه إنما يضر به خصوص نفسه لا غيرها ، وأوضح هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة كقوله : ولا تكسب كل نفس إلا عليها ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى   [ 6 \ 164 ] ، وقوله : ومن أساء فعليها   [ 41 \ 46 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : وعلمك ما لم تكن تعلم الآية  ، ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه علم نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما لم  يكن يعلمه ، وبين في مواضع أخر أنه علمه ذلك عن طريق هذا القرآن العظيم  الذي أنزله عليه ، كقوله : وكذلك أوحينا إليك روحا من أمرنا ما كنت تدري ما الكتاب ولا الإيمان ولكن جعلناه نورا نهدي به من نشاء من عبادنا الآية [ 42 \ 52 ] ، وقوله : نحن نقص عليك أحسن القصص بما أوحينا إليك هذا القرآن وإن كنت من قبله لمن الغافلين   [ 12 \ 3 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : لا خير في كثير من نجواهم الآية ، ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة أن كثيرا من مناجاة الناس فيما بينهم لا خير فيه . 

 ونهى في موضع آخر عن التناجي بما لا خير فيه ، وبين أنه من الشيطان ليحزن به المؤمنين ، وهو قوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا إذا تناجيتم فلا تتناجوا بالإثم والعدوان ومعصية الرسول وتناجوا بالبر والتقوى واتقوا الله الذي إليه تحشرون إنما النجوى من الشيطان ليحزن الذين آمنوا وليس بضارهم شيئا إلا بإذن الله وعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون   [ 58 \ 10 ، 9 ] . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : أو إصلاح بين الناس ، لم يبين هنا هل المراد بالناس المسلمون دون الكفار أو لا . 

 [ ص: 307 ] ولكنه أشار في مواضع أخر أن المراد بالناس المرغب في الإصلاح بينهم هنا المسلمون خاصة كقوله تعالى : إنما المؤمنون إخوة فأصلحوا بين أخويكم   [ 49 \ 10 ] ، وقوله : وإن طائفتان من المؤمنين اقتتلوا فأصلحوا بينهما   [ 49 \ 9 ] ، فتخصيصه المؤمنين بالذكر يدل على أن غيرهم ليس كذلك كما هو ظاهر ، وكقوله تعالى : فاتقوا الله وأصلحوا ذات بينكم   [ 8 ] . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : إن الأمر بالمعروف المذكور في هذه الآية في قوله : إلا من أمر بصدقة أو معروف   [ 4 \ 114 ] ، يبينه قوله تعالى : والعصر إن الإنسان لفي خسر إلا الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وتواصوا بالحق وتواصوا بالصبر   [ 103 \ 1 ، 2 ، 3 ] ، وقوله : إلا من أذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا   [ 78 \ 38 ] ، والآية الأخيرة فيها أنها في الآخرة ، والأمر بالمعروف المذكور إنما هو في الدنيا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : وإن يدعون إلا شيطانا مريدا المراد في هذه الآية بدعائهم الشيطان المريد عبادتهم له ، ونظيره قوله تعالى : ألم أعهد إليكم يابني آدم أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان الآية [ 36 \ 60 ] ، وقوله عن خليله إبراهيم  مقررا له : ياأبت لا تعبد الشيطان   [ 19 \ 44 ] ، وقوله عن الملائكة : بل كانوا يعبدون الجن الآية [ 34 \ 41 ] ، وقوله : وكذلك زين لكثير من المشركين قتل أولادهم شركاؤهم    [ 36 \ 137 ] ، ولم يبين في هذه الآيات ما وجه عبادتهم للشيطان ، ولكنه  بين في آيات أخر أن معنى عبادتهم للشيطان إطاعتهم له واتباعهم لتشريعه  وإيثاره على ما جاءت به الرسل من عند الله تعالى ، كقوله : وإن الشياطين ليوحون إلى أوليائهم ليجادلوكم وإن أطعتموهم إنكم لمشركون   [ 6 \ 121 ] ، وقوله : اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أربابا من دون الله   [ 9 \ 31 ] ، فإن  عدي بن حاتم  رضي  الله عنه لما قال للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : كيف اتخذوهم أربابا ؟  قال له النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إنهم أحلوا لهم ما حرم الله ،  وحرموا عليهم ما أحل الله فاتبعوهم " ، وذلك هو معنى اتخاذهم إياهم  أربابا . ويفهم من هذه الآيات بوضوح لا لبس فيه أن من اتبع تشريع الشيطان  مؤثرا له على ما جاءت به الرسل ، فهو كافر بالله ، عابد للشيطان ، متخذ  الشيطان ربا ، وإن سمى اتباعه للشيطان بما شاء من الأسماء ; لأن الحقائق لا  تتغير بإطلاق الألفاظ عليها ، كما هو معلوم .
[ ص: 308 ] قوله تعالى : وقال لأتخذن من عبادك نصيبا مفروضا ، بين هنا فيما ذكر عن الشيطان كيفية اتخاذه لهذا النصيب المفروض ، بقوله : ولأضلنهم ولأمنينهم ولآمرنهم فليبتكن آذان الأنعام ولآمرنهم فليغيرن خلق الله   [ 4 \ 119 ] ، والمراد بتبتيك آذان الأنعام شق أذن البحيرة مثلا وقطعها ليكون ذلك سمة وعلامة لكونها بحيرة أو سائبة ، كما قاله قتادة  والسدي  وغيرهما ، وقد أبطله تعالى بقوله : ما جعل الله من بحيرة الآية [ 5 \ 103 ] ، والمراد ببحرها شق أذنها كما ذكرنا ، والتبتيك في اللغة : التقطيع ، ومنه قول زهير    : [ البسيط ] 


**حتى إذا ما هوت كف الوليد لها طارت وفي كفه من ريشها بتك 

**أي : قطع ، كما بين كيفية اتخاذه لهذا النصيب المفروض في آيات أخر كقوله : لأقعدن لهم صراطك المستقيم ثم لآتينهم من بين أيديهم ومن خلفهم وعن أيمانهم وعن شمائلهم ولا تجد أكثرهم شاكرين   [ 7 \ 16 ] وقوله : أرأيتك هذا الذي كرمت علي لئن أخرتني إلى يوم القيامة لأحتنكن ذريته الآية [ 17 \ 62 ] ، ولم يبين هنا هل هذا الظن الذي ظنه إبليس ببني آدم  أنه يتخذ منهم نصيبا مفروضا وأنه يضلهم تحقق لإبليس أو لا ، ولكنه بين في آية أخرى أن ظنه هذا تحقق له ، وهي قوله : ولقد صدق عليهم إبليس ظنه الآية [ 34 \ 20 ] ، ولم يبين هنا الفريق السالم من كونه من نصيب إبليس ، ولكنه بينه في مواضع أخر كقوله : لأغوينهم أجمعين إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين   [ 15 \ 39 ، 40 ] وقوله : إنما سلطانه على الذين يتولونه والذين هم به مشركون    [ 16 \ 100 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ولم يبين هنا هل نصيب إبليس هذا هو  الأكثر أو لا ، ولكنه بين في مواضع أخر أنه هو الأكثر ، كقوله : ولكن أكثر الناس لا يؤمنون   [ 13 \ 1 ] وقوله : وما أكثر الناس ولو حرصت بمؤمنين   [ 12 \ 103 ] وقوله : وإن تطع أكثر من في الأرض يضلوك   [ 16 \ 116 ] وقوله : ولقد ضل قبلهم أكثر الأولين   [ 37 \ 71 ] . وقد ثبت في الصحيح أن نصيب الجنة واحد من الألف والباقي في النار .
قوله تعالى : ولآمرنهم فليغيرن خلق الله 
 قال بعض العلماء : معنى هذه الآية أن الشيطان يأمرهم بالكفر وتغيير فطرة   [ ص: 309 ] الإسلام التي خلقهم الله عليها ، وهذا القول يبينه ويشهد له قوله تعالى : فأقم وجهك للدين حنيفا فطرة الله التي فطر الناس عليها لا تبديل لخلق الله   [ 30 \ 30 ] ، إذ المعنى على التحقيق لا تبدلوا فطرة الله التي خلقكم عليها بالكفر . فقوله : لا تبديل لخلق الله ، خبر أريد به الإنشاء إيذانا بأنه لا ينبغي إلا أن يمتثل ، حتى كأنه خبر واقع بالفعل لا محالة ، ونظيره قوله تعالى : فلا رفث ولا فسوق الآية [ 2 \ 197 ] ، أي : لا ترفثوا ، ولا تفسقوا ، ويشهد لهذا ما ثبت في " الصحيحين " من حديث  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " كل مولود يولد على الفطرة فأبواه يهودانه ، أو ينصرانه ، أو يمجسانه ، كما تولد البهيمة بهيمة جمعاء ، هل تجدون فيها من جدعاء " ، وما رواه مسلم  في " صحيحه " عن عياض بن حمار بن أبي حمار التميمي  ، قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " إني خلقت عبادي حنفاء فجاءتهم الشياطين فاجتالتهم عن دينهم وحرمت عليهم ما أحللت لهم "   . 

 وأما على القول بأن المراد في الآية بتغيير خلق الله خصاء الدواب ، والقول  بأن المراد به الوشم ، فلا بيان في الآية المذكورة ، وبكل من الأقوال  المذكورة قال جماعة من العلماء : وتفسير بعض العلماء لهذه الآية بأن المراد  بها خصاء الدواب يدل على عدم جوازه ; لأنه مسوق في معرض الذم واتباع تشريع  الشيطان ، أما خصاء بني آدم فهو حرام إجماعا ; لأنه مثلة وتعذيب وقطع عضو ، وقطع نسل من غير موجب شرعي ، ولا يخفى أن ذلك حرام . 

 وأما خصاء البهائم فرخص  فيه جماعة من أهل العلم إذا قصدت به المنفعة إما لسمن أو غيره ، وجمهور  العلماء على أنه لا بأس أن يضحى بالخصي ، واستحسنه بعضهم إذا كان أسمن من  غيره ، ورخص في خصاء الخيل  عمر بن عبد العزيز  ، وخصى  عروة بن الزبير  بغلا له ، ورخص مالك  في  خصاء ذكور الغنم ، وإنما جاز ذلك ; لأنه لا يقصد به التقرب إلى غير الله ،  وإنما يقصد به تطييب لحم ما يؤكل وتقوية الذكر إذا انقطع أمله عن الأنثى ،  ومنهم من كره ذلك لقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " إنما يفعل ذلك الذين لا يعلمون " . قاله القرطبي  ، واختاره ابن المنذر  قال : لأن ذلك ثابت عن  ابن عمر  وكان يقول هو : نماء خلق الله ، وكره ذلك  عبد الملك بن مروان    . 

 وقال  الأوزاعي    : كانوا يكرهون خصاء كل شيء له نسل . 

 [ ص: 310 ] وقال ابن المنذر    : وفيه حديثان : 

 أحدهما : عن  ابن عمر  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   " نهى عن خصاء الغنم والبقر والإبل والخيل   "   . 

 والآخر : حديث  ابن عباس  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   " نهى عن صبر الروح وخصاء البهائم " ، والذي في " الموطأ " من هذا الباب ما ذكره عن نافع  عن  ابن عمر  أنه كان يكره الإخصاء ، ويقول : فيه تمام الخلق . 

قال أبو عمر  ، يعني في ترك الإخصاء : تمام الخلق ، وروي نماء الخلق . 

 قال القرطبي    : بعد أن ساق هذا الكلام الذي ذكرنا : قلت : أسند أبو محمد عبد الغني  من حديث عمر بن إسماعيل  ، عن نافع  ، عن  ابن عمر  ، قال : كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول :   " لا تخصوا ما ينمي خلق الله " رواه عن  الدارقطني  شيخه قال : حدثنا  عباس بن محمد  ، حدثنا قراد  ، حدثنا أبو مالك النخعي  عن عمر بن إسماعيل  فذكره . 

 قال  الدارقطني    : ورواه  عبد الصمد بن النعمان  عن أبي مالك    . اهـ من القرطبي  بلفظه ، وكذلك على القول بأن المراد بتغيير خلق الله الوشم ، فهو يدل أيضا على أن الوشم حرام . 

 وقد ثبت في الصحيح عن  ابن مسعود  رضي  الله عنه أنه قال : لعن الله الواشمات والمستوشمات والنامصات والمتنمصات  والمتفلجات للحسن المغيرات خلق الله عز وجل ، ثم قال : ألا ألعن من لعن  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو في كتاب الله عز وجل ، يعني قوله  تعالى : وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا   [ 59 \ 7 ] . 

 وقالت طائفة من العلماء : المراد بتغيير خلق الله في هذه الآية هو أن الله  تعالى خلق الشمس والقمر والأحجار والنار وغيرها من المخلوقات للاعتبار  وللانتفاع بها ، فغيرها الكفار بأن جعلوها آلهة معبودة .

 وقال  الزجاج     : إن الله تعالى خلق الأنعام لتركب وتؤكل ، فحرموها على أنفسهم وجعل  الشمس والقمر والحجارة مسخرة للناس ، فجعلوها آلهة يعبدونها ، فقد غيروا ما  خلق الله .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (43)
سورة النساء (16)
*
[ ص: 311 ] وما روي عن  طاوس  رحمه الله من أنه كان لا يحضر نكاح سوداء بأبيض ولا بيضاء بأسود ، ويقول : هذا من قول الله تعالى : فليغيرن خلق الله    [ 14 \ 119 ] ، فهو مردود بأن اللفظ وإن كان يحتمله ، فقد دلت السنة على  أنه غير مراد بالآية فمن ذلك إنفاذه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نكاح مولاه  زيد بن حارثة  رضي الله عنه وكان أبيض بظئره  بركة أم أسامة  ، وكانت حبشية سوداء ، ومن ذلك إنكاحه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  أسامة بن زيد   فاطمة بنت قيس  وكانت بيضاء قرشية وأسامة  أسود ، وكانت تحت بلال  أخت  عبد الرحمن بن عوف  من بني زهرة بن كلاب  ، وقد سها  طاوس  رحمه الله مع علمه وجلالته عن هذا . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : ويشبه قول  طاوس  هذا في هذه الآية ما قال بعض علماء المالكية من أن السوداء تزوج بولاية المسلمين العامة بناء على أن مالكا  يجيز  تزويج الدنية بولاية عامة مسلما إن لم يكن لها ولي خاص مجبر . قالوا :  والسوداء دنية مطلقا ; لأن السواد شوه في الخلقة وهذا القول مردود عند  المحققين من العلماء ، والحق أن السوداء قد تكون شريفة ، وقد تكون جميلة ،  وقد قال بعض الأدباء : [ الوافر ] 


وسوداء الأديم تريك وجها ترى ماء النعيم جرى عليه     رآها ناظري فرنا إليها 
وشكل الشيء منجذب إليه 

 وقال آخر : [ الوافر ] 


ولي حبشية سلبت فؤادي     ونفسي لا تتوق إلى سواها 
كأن شروطها طرق ثلاث     تسير بها النفوس إلى هواها 


 وقال آخر في سوداء : [ السريع ] 


أشبهك المسك وأشبهته     قائمة في لونه قاعده 
لا شك إذ لونكما واحد     أنكما من طينة واحده 


 وأمثاله في كلام الأدباء كثيرة . 

 وقوله : ولآمرنهم فليبتكن آذان الأنعام   [ 4 \ 119 ] يدل على أن تقطيع آذان الأنعام لا يجوز وهو كذلك . أما قطع أذن البحيرة والسائبة تقربا بذلك للأصنام فهو كفر بالله إجماعا ، وأما تقطيع آذان البهائم لغير ذلك فالظاهر أيضا أنه لا يجوز ، ولذا أمرنا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أن نستشرف العين ، والأذن ، ولا نضحي بعوراء ، ولا مقابلة ، ولا مدابرة ،   [ ص: 312 ] ولا خرقاء ، ولا شرقاء "   . أخرجه أحمد  ، وأصحاب السنن الأربع ،  والبزار  ،  وابن حبان  ، والحاكم  ، والبيهقي  من حديث علي  رضي الله عنه وصححه الترمذي  ، وأعله  الدارقطني  ،  والمقابلة المقطوعة طرف الأذن ، والمدابرة المقطوعة مؤخر الأذن ، والشرقاء  مشقوقة الأذن طولا ، والخرقاء التي خرقت أذنها خرقا مستديرا ، فالعيب في  الأذن مراعى عند جماعة العلماء . 

 قال مالك  والليث    : المقطوعة الأذن لا تجزئ ، أو جل الأذن قاله القرطبي  ، والمعروف من مشهور مذهب مالك  أن الذي يمنع الإجزاء قطع ثلث الأذن فما فوقه لا ما دونه فلا يضر ، وإن كانت سكاء وهي التي خلقت بلا أذن . فقال مالك  ،  والشافعي    : لا تجزئ ، وإن كانت صغيرة الأذن أجزأت ، وروي عن أبي حنيفة  مثل ذلك ، وإن كانت مشقوقة الأذن للميسم أجزأت عند  الشافعي  ، وجماعة الفقهاء ، قاله القرطبي  في تفسير هذه الآية ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : ليس بأمانيكم ولا أماني أهل الكتاب الآية ، لم يبين هنا شيئا من أمانيهم ، ولا من أماني أهل الكتاب  ، ولكنه أشار إلى بعض ذلك في مواضع أخر كقوله في أماني العرب الكاذبة : وقالوا نحن أكثر أموالا وأولادا وما نحن بمعذبين   [ 34 \ 35 ] ، وقوله عنهم : إن هي إلا حياتنا الدنيا وما نحن بمبعوثين   [ 6 \ 29 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . وقوله في أماني أهل الكتاب    : وقالوا لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هودا أو نصارى تلك أمانيهم الآية [ 2 \ 111 ] ، وقوله : وقالت اليهود والنصارى نحن أبناء الله وأحباؤه الآية [ 5 \ 18 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

 وما ذكره بعض العلماء من أن سبب نزول الآية أن المسلمين وأهل الكتاب  تفاخروا ، فقال أهل الكتاب     : نبينا قبل نبيكم ، وكتابنا قبل كتابكم ، فنحن أولى بالله منكم ، وقال  المسلمون : نحن أولى بالله منكم ، ونبينا خاتم النبيين ، وكتابنا يقضي على  الكتب التي كانت قبله ، فأنزل الله : ليس بأمانيكم الآية [ 4 \ 123 ] ، لا ينافي ما ذكرنا ; لأن العبرة بعموم الألفاظ لا بخصوص الأسباب
قوله تعالى : ومن أحسن دينا ممن أسلم وجهه لله وهو محسن الآية  ، ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه لا أحد أحسن دينا ممن أسلم وجهه لله  في حال كونه محسنا ; لأن استفهام الإنكار مضمن معنى النفي ، وصرح في موضع  آخر أن من كان كذلك فقد   [ ص: 313 ] استمسك بالعروة الوثقى ، وهو قوله تعالى : ومن يسلم وجهه إلى الله وهو محسن فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى    [ 31 \ 22 ] ، ومعنى إسلام وجهه لله إطاعته وإذعانه ، وانقياده لله تعالى  بامتثال أمره ، واجتناب نهيه في حال كونه محسنا ، أي : مخلصا عمله لله لا  يشرك فيه به شيئا مراقبا فيه لله كأنه يراه ، فإن لم يكن يراه فالله تعالى  يراه ، والعرب تطلق إسلام الوجه ، وتريد به الإذعان والانقياد التام ، ومنه  قول زيد بن نفيل العدوي    : [ المتقارب ] 


وأسلمت وجهي لمن أسلمت له المزن تحمل عذبا زلالا     وأسلمت وجهي لمن أسلمت 
له الأرض تحمل صخرا ثقالا 


قوله تعالى : وما يتلى عليكم في الكتاب في يتامى النساء الآية ، لم يبين هنا هذا الذي يتلى عليهم في الكتاب ما هو ، ولكنه بينه في أول السورة وهو قوله تعالى : وإن خفتم ألا تقسطوا في اليتامى فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء الآية [ 4 \ 3 ] ، كما قدمناه عن أم المؤمنين عائشة  رضي الله عنها فقوله هنا : وما يتلى   [ 4 \ 127 ] في محل رفع معطوفا على الفاعل الذي هو لفظ الجلالة ، وتقرير المعنى : قل الله يفتيكم فيهن   [ 4 \ 127 ] ، أيضا : ما يتلى عليكم في الكتاب في يتامى النساء ، وذلك قوله تعالى : وإن خفتم ألا تقسطوا في اليتامى الآية ، ومضمون ما أفتى به هذا الذي يتلى علينا في الكتاب هو تحريم هضم حقوق اليتيمات فمن  خاف أن لا يقسط في اليتيمة التي في حجره فيتركها ولينكح ما طاب له سواها ،  وهذا هو التحقيق في معنى الآية كما قدمنا ، وعليه فحرف الجر المحذوف في  قوله : وترغبون أن تنكحوهن ،  هو عن أي : ترغبون عن نكاحهن لقلة مالهن وجمالهن ، أي : كما أنكم ترغبون  عن نكاحهن إن كن قليلات مال وجمال ، فلا يحل لكم نكاحهن إن كن ذوات مال  وجمال إلا بالإقساط إليهن في حقوقهن ، كما تقدم عنعائشة  رضي الله عنها . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : الحرف المحذوف هو " في " أي : ترغبون في نكاحهن إن كن  متصفات بالجمال وكثرة المال مع أنكم لا تقسطون فيهن ، والذين قالوا بالمجاز  واختلفوا في جواز محل اللفظ على حقيقته ومجازه معا أجازوا ذلك في المجاز  العقلي كقولك : أغناني زيد وعطاؤه ، فإسناد الإغناء إلى زيد حقيقة عقلية ،  وإسناده إلى العطاء مجاز عقلي فجاز جمعها ، وكذلك إسناد الإفتاء إلى الله  حقيقي ، وإسناده إلى ما يتلى   [ ص: 314 ] مجاز عقلي عندهم لأنه سببه فيجوز جمعهما . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : إن قوله : وما يتلى عليكم ، في محل جر معطوفا على الضمير ، وعليه فتقرير المعنى : قل الله يفتيكم فيهن ويفتيكم فيما يتلى عليكم ، وهذا الوجه يضعفه أمران : 

 الأول : أن الغالب أن الله يفتي بما يتلى في هذا الكتاب ، ولا يفتي فيه لظهور أمره . 

 الثاني : أن العطف على الضمير المخفوض من غير إعادة الخافض ضعفه غير واحد من علماء العربية ، وأجازهابن مالك  مستدلا بقراءة حمزة  ، والأرحام بالخفض عطفا على الضمير من قوله : تساءلون به   [ 4 \ 1 ] ، وبوروده في الشعر كقوله : [ البسيط ] 


فاليوم قربت تهجونا وتشتمنا فاذهب فما بك والأيام من عجب 

 بجر الأيام عطفا على الكاف ونظيره قول الآخر : [ الطويل ] 


نعلق في مثل السواري سيوفنا     وما بينها والكعب مهوى نفانف 


 بجر الكعب معطوفا على الضمير قبله وقول الآخر : [ الطويل ] 


وقد رام آفاق السماء فلم يجد     له مصعدا فيها ولا الأرض مقعدا 


فقوله : ولا الأرض بالجر معطوفا على الضمير وقول الآخر : [ الوافر ] 


أمر على الكتيبة لست أدري     أحتفي كان فيها أم سواها 


 فسواها في محل جر بالعطف على الضمير . 

 وأجيب عن الآية بجواز كونها قسما ، والله تعالى له أن يقسم بما شاء من خلقه ، كما أقسم بمخلوقاته كلها في قوله تعالى : فلا أقسم بما تبصرون وما لا تبصرون   [ 69 \ 38 ، 39 ] ، وعن الأبيات بأنها شذوذ يحفظ ، ولا يقاس عليه وصحح ابن القيم  جواز العطف على الضمير المخفوض من غير إعادة الخافض ، وجعل منه قوله تعالى : حسبك الله ومن اتبعك من المؤمنين   [ 8 \ 64 ] ، فقال إن قوله : ومن في محل جر عطفا على الضمير المجرور في قوله : حسبك ، وتقرير المعنى عليه : حسبك الله ،   [ ص: 315 ] أي : كافيك ، وكافي من اتبعك من المؤمنين ، وأجاز ابن القيم  والقرطبي  في قوله : ومن اتبعك ، أن يكون منصوبا معطوفا على المحل ; لأن الكاف مخفوض في محل نصب ونظيره قول الشاعر : [ الطويل ] 


إذا كانت الهيجاء وانشقت العصا     فحسبك والضحاك سيف مهند 


 بنصب الضحاك كما ذكرنا ، وجعل بعض العلماء منه قوله تعالى : وجعلنا لكم فيها معايش ومن لستم له برازقين    [ 15 \ 20 ] فقال : ومن عطف على ضمير الخطاب في قوله : لكم وتقرير المعنى  عليه ، وجعلنا لكم ولمن لستم له برازقين فيها معايش ، وكذلك إعراب وما  يتلى بأنه مبتدأ خبره محذوف أو خبره في الكتاب ، وإعرابه منصوبا على أنه  مفعول لفعل محذوف تقديره ، ويبين لكم ما يتلى ، وإعرابه مجرورا على أنه قسم  ، كل ذلك غير ظاهر . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : إن المراد بقوله : وما يتلى عليكم في الكتاب    [ 4 \ 127 ] ، آيات المواريث ; لأنهم كانوا لا يورثون النساء فاستفتوا  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في ذلك ، فأنزل الله آيات المواريث . 

 وعلى هذا القول ، فالمبين لقوله : وما يتلى عليكم في الكتاب هو قوله : يوصيكم الله في أولادكم الآيتين [ 4 \ 11 ] . وقوله في آخر السورة : يستفتونك قل الله يفتيكم في الكلالة   [ 4 \ 176 ] ، والظاهر أن قول أم المؤمنين أصح وأظهر . 

 تنبيه 

 المصدر المنسبك من " أن " وصلتها في قوله : وترغبون أن تنكحوهن    [ 4 \ 127 ] ، أصله مجرور بحرف محذوف ، وقد قدمنا الخلاف هل هو " عن " ،  وهو الأظهر ، أو هو " في " وبعد حذف حرف الجر المذكور فالمصدر في محل نصب  على التحقيق ، وبه قال  الكسائي  والخليل    : وهو الأقيس لضعف الجار عن العمل محذوفا . 

 وقال الأخفش    : هو في محل جر بالحرف المحذوف بدليل قول الشاعر : [ الطويل ] 


وما زرت ليلى أن تكون حبيبة     إلي ولا دين بها أنا طالبه 


 بجر " دين " عطفا على محل " أن تكون " أي : لكونها حبيبة ولا لدين ، ورد  أهل القول الأول الاحتجاج بالبيت بأنه من عطف التوهم ، كقول زهير    : [ الطويل ]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (43)
سورة النساء (16)

[ ص: 311 ] وما روي عن  طاوس  رحمه الله من أنه كان لا يحضر نكاح سوداء بأبيض ولا بيضاء بأسود ، ويقول : هذا من قول الله تعالى : فليغيرن خلق الله     [ 14 \ 119 ] ، فهو مردود بأن اللفظ وإن كان يحتمله ، فقد دلت السنة على   أنه غير مراد بالآية فمن ذلك إنفاذه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نكاح مولاه  زيد بن حارثة  رضي الله عنه وكان أبيض بظئره  بركة أم أسامة  ، وكانت حبشية سوداء ، ومن ذلك إنكاحه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  أسامة بن زيد   فاطمة بنت قيس  وكانت بيضاء قرشية وأسامة  أسود ، وكانت تحت بلال  أخت  عبد الرحمن بن عوف  من بني زهرة بن كلاب  ، وقد سها  طاوس  رحمه الله مع علمه وجلالته عن هذا . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : ويشبه قول  طاوس  هذا في هذه الآية ما قال بعض علماء المالكية من أن السوداء تزوج بولاية المسلمين العامة بناء على أن مالكا  يجيز   تزويج الدنية بولاية عامة مسلما إن لم يكن لها ولي خاص مجبر . قالوا :   والسوداء دنية مطلقا ; لأن السواد شوه في الخلقة وهذا القول مردود عند   المحققين من العلماء ، والحق أن السوداء قد تكون شريفة ، وقد تكون جميلة ،   وقد قال بعض الأدباء : [ الوافر ] 


**وسوداء الأديم تريك وجها ترى ماء النعيم جرى عليه     رآها ناظري فرنا إليها 
وشكل الشيء منجذب إليه* *

 وقال آخر : [ الوافر ] 


**ولي حبشية سلبت فؤادي     ونفسي لا تتوق إلى سواها 
كأن شروطها طرق ثلاث     تسير بها النفوس إلى هواها 
**

 وقال آخر في سوداء : [ السريع ] 


**أشبهك المسك وأشبهته     قائمة في لونه قاعده 
لا شك إذ لونكما واحد     أنكما من طينة واحده 
**

 وأمثاله في كلام الأدباء كثيرة . 

 وقوله : ولآمرنهم فليبتكن آذان الأنعام   [ 4 \ 119 ] يدل على أن تقطيع آذان الأنعام لا يجوز وهو كذلك . أما قطع أذن البحيرة والسائبة تقربا بذلك للأصنام فهو كفر بالله إجماعا ، وأما تقطيع آذان البهائم لغير ذلك فالظاهر أيضا أنه لا يجوز ، ولذا أمرنا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أن نستشرف العين ، والأذن ، ولا نضحي بعوراء ، ولا مقابلة ، ولا مدابرة ،   [ ص: 312 ] ولا خرقاء ، ولا شرقاء "   . أخرجه أحمد  ، وأصحاب السنن الأربع ،  والبزار  ،  وابن حبان  ، والحاكم  ، والبيهقي  من حديث علي  رضي الله عنه وصححه الترمذي  ، وأعله  الدارقطني  ،   والمقابلة المقطوعة طرف الأذن ، والمدابرة المقطوعة مؤخر الأذن ،  والشرقاء  مشقوقة الأذن طولا ، والخرقاء التي خرقت أذنها خرقا مستديرا ،  فالعيب في  الأذن مراعى عند جماعة العلماء . 

 قال مالك  والليث    : المقطوعة الأذن لا تجزئ ، أو جل الأذن قاله القرطبي  ، والمعروف من مشهور مذهب مالك  أن الذي يمنع الإجزاء قطع ثلث الأذن فما فوقه لا ما دونه فلا يضر ، وإن كانت سكاء وهي التي خلقت بلا أذن . فقال مالك  ،  والشافعي    : لا تجزئ ، وإن كانت صغيرة الأذن أجزأت ، وروي عن أبي حنيفة  مثل ذلك ، وإن كانت مشقوقة الأذن للميسم أجزأت عند  الشافعي  ، وجماعة الفقهاء ، قاله القرطبي  في تفسير هذه الآية ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : ليس بأمانيكم ولا أماني أهل الكتاب الآية ، لم يبين هنا شيئا من أمانيهم ، ولا من أماني أهل الكتاب  ، ولكنه أشار إلى بعض ذلك في مواضع أخر كقوله في أماني العرب الكاذبة : وقالوا نحن أكثر أموالا وأولادا وما نحن بمعذبين   [ 34 \ 35 ] ، وقوله عنهم : إن هي إلا حياتنا الدنيا وما نحن بمبعوثين   [ 6 \ 29 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . وقوله في أماني أهل الكتاب    : وقالوا لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هودا أو نصارى تلك أمانيهم الآية [ 2 \ 111 ] ، وقوله : وقالت اليهود والنصارى نحن أبناء الله وأحباؤه الآية [ 5 \ 18 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

 وما ذكره بعض العلماء من أن سبب نزول الآية أن المسلمين وأهل الكتاب  تفاخروا ، فقال أهل الكتاب      : نبينا قبل نبيكم ، وكتابنا قبل كتابكم ، فنحن أولى بالله منكم ، وقال   المسلمون : نحن أولى بالله منكم ، ونبينا خاتم النبيين ، وكتابنا يقضي على   الكتب التي كانت قبله ، فأنزل الله : ليس بأمانيكم الآية [ 4 \ 123 ] ، لا ينافي ما ذكرنا ; لأن العبرة بعموم الألفاظ لا بخصوص الأسباب
قوله تعالى : ومن أحسن دينا ممن أسلم وجهه لله وهو محسن الآية   ، ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه لا أحد أحسن دينا ممن أسلم وجهه  لله  في حال كونه محسنا ; لأن استفهام الإنكار مضمن معنى النفي ، وصرح في  موضع  آخر أن من كان كذلك فقد   [ ص: 313 ] استمسك بالعروة الوثقى ، وهو قوله تعالى : ومن يسلم وجهه إلى الله وهو محسن فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى     [ 31 \ 22 ] ، ومعنى إسلام وجهه لله إطاعته وإذعانه ، وانقياده لله  تعالى  بامتثال أمره ، واجتناب نهيه في حال كونه محسنا ، أي : مخلصا عمله  لله لا  يشرك فيه به شيئا مراقبا فيه لله كأنه يراه ، فإن لم يكن يراه  فالله تعالى  يراه ، والعرب تطلق إسلام الوجه ، وتريد به الإذعان والانقياد  التام ، ومنه  قول زيد بن نفيل العدوي    : [ المتقارب ] 


**وأسلمت وجهي لمن أسلمت له المزن تحمل عذبا زلالا     وأسلمت وجهي لمن أسلمت 
له الأرض تحمل صخرا ثقالا 
**

قوله تعالى : وما يتلى عليكم في الكتاب في يتامى النساء الآية ، لم يبين هنا هذا الذي يتلى عليهم في الكتاب ما هو ، ولكنه بينه في أول السورة وهو قوله تعالى : وإن خفتم ألا تقسطوا في اليتامى فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء الآية [ 4 \ 3 ] ، كما قدمناه عن أم المؤمنين عائشة  رضي الله عنها فقوله هنا : وما يتلى   [ 4 \ 127 ] في محل رفع معطوفا على الفاعل الذي هو لفظ الجلالة ، وتقرير المعنى : قل الله يفتيكم فيهن   [ 4 \ 127 ] ، أيضا : ما يتلى عليكم في الكتاب في يتامى النساء ، وذلك قوله تعالى : وإن خفتم ألا تقسطوا في اليتامى الآية ، ومضمون ما أفتى به هذا الذي يتلى علينا في الكتاب هو تحريم هضم حقوق اليتيمات فمن   خاف أن لا يقسط في اليتيمة التي في حجره فيتركها ولينكح ما طاب له سواها ،   وهذا هو التحقيق في معنى الآية كما قدمنا ، وعليه فحرف الجر المحذوف في   قوله : وترغبون أن تنكحوهن ،  هو عن أي : ترغبون  عن نكاحهن لقلة مالهن وجمالهن ، أي : كما أنكم ترغبون  عن نكاحهن إن كن  قليلات مال وجمال ، فلا يحل لكم نكاحهن إن كن ذوات مال  وجمال إلا بالإقساط  إليهن في حقوقهن ، كما تقدم عنعائشة  رضي الله عنها . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : الحرف المحذوف هو " في " أي : ترغبون في نكاحهن إن كن   متصفات بالجمال وكثرة المال مع أنكم لا تقسطون فيهن ، والذين قالوا  بالمجاز  واختلفوا في جواز محل اللفظ على حقيقته ومجازه معا أجازوا ذلك في  المجاز  العقلي كقولك : أغناني زيد وعطاؤه ، فإسناد الإغناء إلى زيد حقيقة  عقلية ،  وإسناده إلى العطاء مجاز عقلي فجاز جمعها ، وكذلك إسناد الإفتاء  إلى الله  حقيقي ، وإسناده إلى ما يتلى   [ ص: 314 ] مجاز عقلي عندهم لأنه سببه فيجوز جمعهما . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : إن قوله : وما يتلى عليكم ، في محل جر معطوفا على الضمير ، وعليه فتقرير المعنى : قل الله يفتيكم فيهن ويفتيكم فيما يتلى عليكم ، وهذا الوجه يضعفه أمران : 

 الأول : أن الغالب أن الله يفتي بما يتلى في هذا الكتاب ، ولا يفتي فيه لظهور أمره . 

 الثاني : أن العطف على الضمير المخفوض من غير إعادة الخافض ضعفه غير واحد من علماء العربية ، وأجازهابن مالك  مستدلا بقراءة حمزة  ، والأرحام بالخفض عطفا على الضمير من قوله : تساءلون به   [ 4 \ 1 ] ، وبوروده في الشعر كقوله : [ البسيط ] 


**فاليوم قربت تهجونا وتشتمنا فاذهب فما بك والأيام من عجب* *

 بجر الأيام عطفا على الكاف ونظيره قول الآخر : [ الطويل ] 


**نعلق في مثل السواري سيوفنا     وما بينها والكعب مهوى نفانف 
**

 بجر الكعب معطوفا على الضمير قبله وقول الآخر : [ الطويل ] 


**وقد رام آفاق السماء فلم يجد     له مصعدا فيها ولا الأرض مقعدا 


**فقوله : ولا الأرض بالجر معطوفا على الضمير وقول الآخر : [ الوافر ] 


**أمر على الكتيبة لست أدري     أحتفي كان فيها أم سواها 
**

 فسواها في محل جر بالعطف على الضمير . 

 وأجيب عن الآية بجواز كونها قسما ، والله تعالى له أن يقسم بما شاء من خلقه ، كما أقسم بمخلوقاته كلها في قوله تعالى : فلا أقسم بما تبصرون وما لا تبصرون   [ 69 \ 38 ، 39 ] ، وعن الأبيات بأنها شذوذ يحفظ ، ولا يقاس عليه وصحح ابن القيم  جواز العطف على الضمير المخفوض من غير إعادة الخافض ، وجعل منه قوله تعالى : حسبك الله ومن اتبعك من المؤمنين   [ 8 \ 64 ] ، فقال إن قوله : ومن في محل جر عطفا على الضمير المجرور في قوله : حسبك ، وتقرير المعنى عليه : حسبك الله ،   [ ص: 315 ] أي : كافيك ، وكافي من اتبعك من المؤمنين ، وأجاز ابن القيم  والقرطبي  في قوله : ومن اتبعك ، أن يكون منصوبا معطوفا على المحل ; لأن الكاف مخفوض في محل نصب ونظيره قول الشاعر : [ الطويل ] 


**إذا كانت الهيجاء وانشقت العصا     فحسبك والضحاك سيف مهند 
**

 بنصب الضحاك كما ذكرنا ، وجعل بعض العلماء منه قوله تعالى : وجعلنا لكم فيها معايش ومن لستم له برازقين     [ 15 \ 20 ] فقال : ومن عطف على ضمير الخطاب في قوله : لكم وتقرير  المعنى  عليه ، وجعلنا لكم ولمن لستم له برازقين فيها معايش ، وكذلك إعراب  وما  يتلى بأنه مبتدأ خبره محذوف أو خبره في الكتاب ، وإعرابه منصوبا على  أنه  مفعول لفعل محذوف تقديره ، ويبين لكم ما يتلى ، وإعرابه مجرورا على  أنه قسم  ، كل ذلك غير ظاهر . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : إن المراد بقوله : وما يتلى عليكم في الكتاب     [ 4 \ 127 ] ، آيات المواريث ; لأنهم كانوا لا يورثون النساء فاستفتوا   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في ذلك ، فأنزل الله آيات المواريث . 

 وعلى هذا القول ، فالمبين لقوله : وما يتلى عليكم في الكتاب هو قوله : يوصيكم الله في أولادكم الآيتين [ 4 \ 11 ] . وقوله في آخر السورة : يستفتونك قل الله يفتيكم في الكلالة   [ 4 \ 176 ] ، والظاهر أن قول أم المؤمنين أصح وأظهر . 

 تنبيه
 المصدر المنسبك من " أن " وصلتها في قوله : وترغبون أن تنكحوهن     [ 4 \ 127 ] ، أصله مجرور بحرف محذوف ، وقد قدمنا الخلاف هل هو " عن " ،   وهو الأظهر ، أو هو " في " وبعد حذف حرف الجر المذكور فالمصدر في محل نصب   على التحقيق ، وبه قال  الكسائي  والخليل    : وهو الأقيس لضعف الجار عن العمل محذوفا . 

 وقال الأخفش    : هو في محل جر بالحرف المحذوف بدليل قول الشاعر : [ الطويل ]
**وما زرت ليلى أن تكون حبيبة     إلي ولا دين بها أنا طالبه*
*  بجر " دين " عطفا على محل " أن تكون " أي : لكونها حبيبة ولا لدين ، ورد   أهل القول الأول الاحتجاج بالبيت بأنه من عطف التوهم ، كقول زهير    : [ الطويل ] 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (44)
سورة النساء (17)

[ ص: 316 ] 
**بدا لي أني لست مدرك ما مضى     ولا سابق شيئا إذا كان جائيا 


**بجر " سابق " لتوهم دخول الباء على المعطوف عليه الذي هو خبر ليس ، وقول الآخر : [ الطويل ] 


**مشائم ليسوا مصلحين عشيرة     ولا ناعب إلا ببين غرابها 
**

 واعلم أن حرف الجر لا يطرد حذفه إلا في المصدر المنسبك من ، " أن " ، بجر "  ناعب " لتوهم الباء وأجاز سيبويه الوجهين . وصلتهما عند الجمهور خلافا  لعلي بن سليمان الأخفش  القائل بأنه مطرد في كل شيء عند أمن اللبس ، وعقده ابن مالك  في " الكافية " بقوله : [ الرجز ] 


**وابن سليمان اطراده رأى     إن لم يخف لبس كمن زيد نأى 
**

 وإذا حذف حرف الجر مع غير " أن " وأن نقلا على مذهب الجمهور ، وقياسا عند أمن اللبس في قول الأخفش  فالنصب متعين ، والناصب عند البصريين الفعل ، وعند الكوفيين نزع الخافض كقوله : [ الوافر ] 


**تمرون الديار ولن تعوجوا     كلامكم علي إذن حرام 


**وبقاؤه مجرورا مع حذف الحرف شاذ ، كقول  الفرزدق    : [ الطويل ] 


**إذا قيل أي الناس شر قبيلة     أشارت كليب بالأكف الأصابع 
**

 أي : أشارت الأصابع بالأكف ، أي : مع الأكف إلى كليب . 

 وقوله تعالى : وأن تقوموا لليتامى بالقسط الآية ، القسط : العدل ، ولم يبين هنا هذا القسط الذي أمر به لليتامى ، ولكنه أشار له في مواضع أخر كقوله : ولا تقربوا مال اليتيم إلا بالتي هي أحسن   [ 6 \ 152 ] ، وقوله : قل إصلاح لهم خير وإن تخالطوهم فإخوانكم والله يعلم المفسد من المصلح   [ 2 \ 220 ] ، وقوله : فأما اليتيم فلا تقهر [ 93 \ 9 ] ، وقوله : وآتى المال على حبه ذوي القربى واليتامى الآية [ 2 \ 177 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات ، فكل ذلك فيه القيام بالقسط لليتامى .
قوله تعالى : وأحضرت الأنفس الشح الآية  ، ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الأنفس أحضرت الشح ، أي : جعل شيئا  حاضرا لها كأنه ملازم لها لا يفارقها ; لأنها جبلت عليه . 

 [ ص: 217 ] وأشار في موضع آخر أنه لا يفلح أحد إلا إذا وقاه الله شح نفسه وهو قوله تعالى : ومن يوق شح نفسه فأولئك هم المفلحون    [ 59 \ 9 ] ، ومفهوم الشرط أن من لم يوق شح نفسه لم يفلح وهو كذلك ،  وقيده بعض العلماء بالشح المؤدي إلى منع الحقوق التي يلزمها الشرع ، أو  تقتضيها المروءة ، وإذا بلغ الشح إلى ذلك ، فهو بخل وهو رذيلة ، والعلم عند  الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : ولن تستطيعوا أن تعدلوا بين النساء ولو حرصتم ،  هذا العدل الذي ذكر تعالى هنا أنه لا يستطاع هو العدل في المحبة ، والميل  الطبيعي ; لأنه ليس تحت قدرة البشر بخلاف العدل في الحقوق الشرعية فإنه  مستطاع ، وقد أشار تعالى إلى هذا بقوله : فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فواحدة أو ما ملكت أيمانكم ذلك أدنى ألا تعولوا   [ 4 \ 3 ] ، أي : تجوروا في الحقوق الشرعية ، والعرب تقول : عال يعول إذا جار ومال ، وهو عائل ، ومنه قول أبي طالب    : [ الطويل ] 


**بميزان قسط لا يخيس شعيرة له شاهد من نفسه غير عائل* *

 أي : غير مائل ولا جائر ، ومنه قول الآخر : [ البسيط ] 


**قالوا تبعنا رسول الله واطرحوا     قول الرسول وعالوا في الموازين 
**

 أي : جاروا ، وقول الآخر : [ الوافر ] 


**ثلاثة أنفس وثلاث ذود     لقد عال الزمان على عيالي 
**

 أي : جار ومال ، أما قول أحيحة بن الجلاح الأنصاري    : [ الوافر ] 


**وما يدري الفقير متى غناه     وما يدري الغني متى يعيل 
**

 وقول جرير    : [ الكامل ] 


**الله نزل في الكتاب فريضة     لابن السبيل وللفقير العائل 


**وقوله تعالى : ووجدك عائلا فأغنى   [ 93 \ 8 ] ، فكل ذلك من العيلة ، وهي الفقر ، ومنه قوله تعالى : وإن خفتم عيلة الآية [ 9 \ 28 ] ، فعال التي بمعنى جار واوية العين ، والتي بمعنى افتقر يائية العين . 

 وقال  الشافعي  رحمه الله : معنى قوله : ألا تعولوا   [ 4 \ 3 ] ، أي : يكثر عيالكم   [ ص: 318 ] من  عال الرجل يعول إذا كثر عياله ، وقول بعضهم : إن هذا لا يصح وإن المسموع  أعال الرجل بصيغة الرباعي على وزن أفعل ، فهو معيل إذا كثر عياله فلا وجه  له ; لأن  الشافعي  من أدرى الناس باللغة العربية ، ولأن عال بمعنى كثر عياله لغة حمير  ، ومنه قول الشاعر : [ الوافر ] 


**وإن الموت يأخذ كل حي     بلا شك وإن أمشى وعالا 


**يعني : وإن كثرت ماشيته وعياله ، وقرأ الآية  طلحة بن مصرف  ألا تعيلوا وبضم التاء من أعال إذا كثر عياله على اللغة المشهورة . 
قوله تعالى : وإن يتفرقا يغن الله كلا من سعته ذكر  في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الزوجين إن افترقا أغنى الله كل واحد منهما من  سعته وفضله الواسع ، وربط بين الأمرين بأن جعل أحدهما شرطا والآخر جزاء . 

 وقد ذكر أيضا أن النكاح سبب للغنى ، بقوله : وأنكحوا الأيامى منكم والصالحين من عبادكم وإمائكم إن يكونوا فقراء يغنهم الله من فضله   [ 24 \ 32 ] .
قوله تعالى : إن يشأ يذهبكم أيها الناس ويأت بآخرين الآية  ، ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه إن شاء أذهب الناس الموجودين وقت  نزولها ، وأتى بغيرهم بدلا منهم ، وأقام الدليل على ذلك في موضع آخر ، وذلك  الدليل هو أنه أذهب من كان قبلهم وجاء بهم بدلا منهم ، وهو قوله تعالى : إن يشأ يذهبكم ويستخلف من بعدكم ما يشاء كما أنشأكم من ذرية قوم آخرين   [ 6 \ 133 ] . 

 وذكر في موضع آخر أنهم إن تولوا أبدل غيرهم وأن أولئك المبدلين لا يكونون مثل المبدل منهم بل يكونون خيرا منهم ، وهو قوله تعالى : وإن تتولوا يستبدل قوما غيركم ثم لا يكونوا أمثالكم   [ 47 \ 38 ] . 

 وذكر في موضع آخر أن ذلك هين عليه غير صعب ، وهو قوله تعالى : إن يشأ يذهبكم ويأت بخلق جديد وما ذلك على الله بعزيز   [ 14 \ 19 ، 20 ] ، أي : ليس بممتنع ولا صعب .
قوله تعالى : أيبتغون عندهم العزة فإن العزة لله جميعا ، ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة أن جميع العزة له جل وعلا . 

 [ ص: 319 ] وبين في موضع آخر أن العزة التي هي له وحده أعز بها رسوله ، والمؤمنين ، وهو قوله تعالى : ولله العزة ولرسوله وللمؤمنين   [ 63 \ 8 ] ، أي : وذلك بإعزاز الله لهم والعزة الغلبة ، ومنه قوله تعالى : وعزني في الخطاب   [ 38 \ 23 ] ، أي : غلبني في الخصام ، ومن كلام العرب من عز بز يعنون من غلب استلب ، ومنه قول الخنساء    : [ المتقارب ] 
**كأن لم يكونوا حمى يختشى إذ الناس إذ ذاك من عز بزا 
**
*
*قوله تعالى : وقد نزل عليكم في الكتاب أن إذا سمعتم آيات الله يكفر بها ويستهزأ بها فلا تقعدوا معهم حتى يخوضوا في حديث غيره إنكم إذا مثلهم ، هذا المنزل الذي أحال عليه هنا هو المذكور في سورة " الأنعام " ، في قوله تعالى : وإذا رأيت الذين يخوضون في آياتنا فأعرض عنهم حتى يخوضوا في حديث غيره   [ 6 \ 68 ] ، وقوله هنا : فلا تقعدوا معهم ، لم يبين فيه حكم ما إذا نسوا النهي حتى قعدوا معهم ، ولكنه بينه في " الأنعام " بقوله : وإما ينسينك الشيطان فلا تقعد بعد الذكرى مع القوم الظالمين   [ 6 \ 68 ] .
قوله تعالى : ولن يجعل الله للكافرين على المؤمنين سبيلا ، في معنى هذه الآية أوجه للعلماء : 

 منها : أن المعنى ولن يجعل الله للكافرين على المؤمنين يوم القيامة سبيلا ، وهذا مروي عن  علي بن أبي طالب  ،  وابن عباس  رضي الله عنهم ويشهد له قوله في أول الآية : فالله يحكم بينكم يوم القيامة ولن يجعل الله للكافرين الآية [ 4 \ 141 ] ، وهو ظاهر . قال ابن عطية    : وبه قال جميع أهل التأويل ، كما نقله عنه القرطبي  ، وضعفه ابن العربي  زاعما أن آخر الآية غير مردود إلى أولها . 

 ومنها : أن المراد بأنه لا يجعل لهم على المؤمنين سبيلا ، يمحو به دولة المسلمين ويستأصلهم ويستبيح بيضتهم ، كما ثبت في " صحيح مسلم    " وغيره عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من حديث  ثوبان  ، أنه قال :    " وإني سألت ربي ألا يهلك أمتي بسنة بعامة وألا يسلط عليهم عدوا من سوى  أنفسهم ، فيستبيح بيضتهم ، وإن الله قد أعطاني لأمتي ذلك حتى يكون بعضهم  يهلك بعضا ، ويسبي بعضهم بعضا " ، ويدل لهذا الوجه آيات كثيرة كقوله : إنا لننصر رسلنا والذين آمنوا في الحياة الدنيا الآية [ 40 \ 51 ] ، وقوله : وكان حقا علينا نصر المؤمنين   [ 30 \ 47 ] ،   [ ص: 320 ] وقوله : وعد  الله الذين آمنوا منكم وعملوا الصالحات ليستخلفنهم في الأرض كما استخلف  الذين من قبلهم وليمكنن لهم دينهم الذي ارتضى لهم وليبدلنهم من بعد خوفهم  أمنا يعبدونني لا يشركون بي شيئا   [ 24 \ 55 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 ومنها : أن المعنى أنه لا يجعل لهم عليهم سبيلا إلا أن يتواصوا بالباطل  ولا يتناهوا عن المنكر ، ويتقاعدوا عن التوبة فيكون تسليط العدو عليهم من  قبلهم ، كما قال تعالى : وما أصابكم من مصيبة فبما كسبت أيديكم   [ 42 \ 30 ] . 

 قال ابن العربي    : وهذا نفيس جدا وهو راجع في المعنى إلى الأول ; لأنهم منصورون لو أطاعوا ، والبلية جاءتهم من قبل أنفسهم في الأمرين . 

 ومنها : أنه لا يجعل لهم عليهم سبيلا شرعا ، فإن وجد فهو بخلاف الشرع . 

 ومنها : أن المراد بالسبيل الحجة ، أي : ولن يجعل لهم عليهم حجة ، ويبينه قوله تعالى : ولا يأتونك بمثل إلا جئناك بالحق وأحسن تفسيرا   [ 25 \ 33 ] ، وأخذ بعض العلماء من هذه الآية الكريمة منع دوام ملك الكافر للعبد المسلم ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .

 قوله تعالى : وإذا قاموا إلى الصلاة قاموا كسالى يراءون الناس ولا يذكرون الله إلا قليلا ،  بين في هذه الآية الكريمة صفة صلاة المنافقين بأنهم يقومون إليها في كسل  ورياء ، ولا يذكرون الله فيها إلا قليلا ، ونظيرها في ذمهم على التهاون  بالصلاة ، قوله تعالى : ولا يأتون الصلاة إلا وهم كسالى الآية [ 9 \ 54 ] ، وقوله : فويل للمصلين الذين هم عن صلاتهم ساهون الآية  [ 107 \ 4 ] ، ويفهم من مفهوم مخالفة هذه الآيات أن صلاة المؤمنين  المخلصين ليست كذلك ، وهذا المفهوم صرح به تعالى في آيات كثيرة بقوله : قد أفلح المؤمنون الذين هم في صلاتهم خاشعون   [ 23 \ 1 ، 2 ] ، وقوله : والذين هم على صلواتهم يحافظون   [ 23 \ 9 ] ، وقوله : يسبح له فيها بالغدو والآصال رجال لا تلهيهم تجارة ولا بيع عن ذكر الله وإقام الصلاة الآية [ 24 \ 37 \ 36 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (45)
سورة النساء (18)

قوله تعالى : إن المنافقين في الدرك الأسفل من النار الآية ، ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة أن المنافقين في أسفل طبقات النار ، عياذا بالله تعالى . 

 [ ص: 321 ] وذكر في موضع آخر أن آل فرعون  يوم القيامة يؤمر بإدخالهم أشد العذاب ، وهو قوله : ويوم تقوم الساعة أدخلوا آل فرعون أشد العذاب   [ 40 \ 46 ] . 

 وذكر في موضع آخر أنه يعذب من كفر من أصحاب المائدة عذابا لا يعذبه أحدا من العالمين ، وهو قوله تعالى : قال الله إني منزلها عليكم فمن يكفر بعد منكم فإني أعذبه عذابا لا أعذبه أحدا من العالمين وذكر في موضع آخر أنه يعذب من كفر من أصحاب المائدة عذابا لا يعذبه أحدا من العالمين ، وهو قوله تعالى : قال الله إني منزلها عليكم فمن يكفر بعد منكم فإني أعذبه عذابا لا أعذبه أحدا من العالمين 

 [ 5 \ 115 ] ، فهذه الآيات تبين أن أشد أهل النار عذابا المنافقون وآل فرعون  ومن كفر من أصحاب المائدة ، كما قاله  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما والدرك بفتح الراء وإسكانها ، لغتان معروفتان وقراءتان سبعيتان .
قوله تعالى : ثم اتخذوا العجل من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات فعفونا عن ذلك الآية ، لم يبين هنا سبب عفوه عنهم ذنب اتخاذ العجل إلها ، ولكنه بينه في سورة " البقرة " بقوله : فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فاقتلوا أنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم إنه هو التواب الرحيم   [ 2 \ 54 ] .
قوله تعالى : وقلنا لهم لا تعدوا في السبت الآية  ، لم يبين هنا هل امتثلوا هذا الأمر ، فتركوا العدوان في السبت أو لا ،  ولكنه بين في مواضع أخر أنهم لم يمتثلوا وأنهم اعتدوا في السبت ، كقوله  تعالى : ولقد علمتم الذين اعتدوا منكم في السبت الآية [ 2 \ 65 ] ، وقوله : واسألهم عن القرية التي كانت حاضرة البحر إذ يعدون في السبت الآية [ 7 \ 163 ] .
قوله تعالى : وبكفرهم وقولهم على مريم بهتانا عظيما ، لم يبين هنا هذا البهتان العظيم الذي قالوه على الصديقة مريم  العذراء  ، ولكنه أشار في موضع آخر إلى أنه رميهم لها بالفاحشة ، وأنها جاءت بولد  لغير رشدة في زعمهم الباطل لعنهم الله وذلك في قوله : فأتت به قومها تحمله قالوا يامريم لقد جئت شيئا فريا   [ 19 \ 27 ] ، يعنون ارتكاب الفاحشة ، ياأخت هارون ما كان أبوك امرأ سوء وما كانت أمك بغيا   [ 19 \ 28 ] ، أي : زانية ، فكيف تفجرين ووالداك ليسا كذلك ، وفي القصة أنهم رموها بيوسف النجار  وكان من الصالحين ، والبهتان أشد الكذب الذي يتعجب منه .
قوله تعالى : فبظلم من الذين هادوا حرمنا عليهم طيبات أحلت لهم الآية ، لم يبين هنا ما هذه الطيبات التي حرمها عليهم بسبب ظلمهم ، ولكنه بينها في سورة " الأنعام "   [ ص: 322 ] بقوله : وعلى  الذين هادوا حرمنا كل ذي ظفر ومن البقر والغنم حرمنا عليهم شحومهما إلا ما  حملت ظهورهما أو الحوايا أو ما اختلط بعظم ذلك جزيناهم ببغيهم وإنا  لصادقون   [ 6 \ 146 ] .
قوله تعالى : رسلا مبشرين ومنذرين لئلا يكون للناس على الله حجة بعد الرسل الآية  ، لم يبين هنا ما هذه الحجة التي كانت تكون للناس عليه لو عذبهم دون  إنذارهم على ألسنة الرسل ، ولكنه بينها في سورة " طه " بقوله : ولو أنا أهلكناهم بعذاب من قبله لقالوا ربنا لولا أرسلت إلينا رسولا فنتبع آياتك من قبل أن نذل ونخزى   [ 20 \ 134 ] ، وأشار لها في سورة " القصص " بقوله : ولولا أن تصيبهم مصيبة بما قدمت أيديهم فيقولوا ربنا لولا أرسلت إلينا رسولا فنتبع آياتك ونكون من المؤمنين   [ 28 \ 47 ] .
قوله تعالى : يا أهل الكتاب لا تغلوا في دينكم ولا تقولوا على الله إلا الحق ، هذا الغلو الذي نهوا عنه هو وقول غير الحق هو قول بعضهم : إن عيسى  ابن الله ، وقول بعضهم : هو الله ، وقول بعضهم : هو إله مع الله سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك كله علوا كبيرا ، كما بينه قوله تعالى : وقالت النصارى المسيح ابن الله   [ 9 \ 30 ] ، وقوله : لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم   [ 5 \ 17 ] ، وقوله : لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله ثالث ثلاثة   [ 5 \ 73 ] ، وأشار هنا إلى إبطال هذه المفتريات بقوله : إنما المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم الآية [ 4 \ 171 ] ، وقوله : لن يستنكف المسيح أن يكون عبدا لله الآية [ 4 \ 172 ] ، وقوله : ما المسيح ابن مريم إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل وأمه صديقة كانا يأكلان الطعام   [ 5 \ 75 ] ، وقوله : قل فمن يملك من الله شيئا إن أراد أن يهلك المسيح ابن مريم وأمه ومن في الأرض جميعا   [ 5 \ 17 ] . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : يدخل في الغلو وغير الحق المنهي عنه في هذه الآية ما قالوا من البهتان على مريم  أيضا ، واعتمده القرطبي  وعليه فيكون الغلو المنهي عنه شاملا للتفريط والإفراط . 

 وقد قرر العلماء أن الحق واسطة بين التفريط والإفراط ، وهو معنى قول  مطرف بن عبد الله    : الحسنة بين سيئتين وبه تعلم أن من جانب التفريط والإفراط فقد اهتدى ،   [ ص: 323 ] ولقد أجاد من قال : [ الطويل ] 


**ولا تغل في شيء من الأمر واقتصد كلا طرفي قصد الأمور ذميم 

**وقد ثبت في الصحيح عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، أنه قال :   " لا تطروني كما أطرت النصارى  عيسى  ، وقولوا عبد الله ورسوله "   .
قوله تعالى : وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه ، ليست لفظة " من " في هذه الآية للتبعيض ، كما يزعمه النصارى  افتراء على الله ، ولكن " من " هنا لابتداء الغاية ، يعني : أن مبدأ ذلك الروح الذي ولد به عيسى  حيا من الله تعالى ; لأنه هو الذي أحياه به ، ويدل على أن من هنا لابتداء الغاية . 

 قوله تعالى : وسخر لكم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض جميعا منه   [ 45 \ 13 ] ، أي : كائنا مبدأ ذلك كله منه جل وعلا ويدل لما ذكرنا ما روي عن  أبي بن كعب  ، أنه قال : " خلق الله أرواح بني آدم  لما أخذ عليهم الميثاق ، ثم ردها إلى صلب آدم  ، وأمسك عنده روح عيسى  عليه الصلاة والسلام   " ; فلما أراد خلقه أرسل ذلك الروح إلى مريم ، فكان منه عيسى  عليه السلام ، وهذه الإضافة للتفضيل ; لأن جميع الأرواح من خلقه جل وعلا ، كقوله : وطهر بيتي للطائفين   [ 22 \ 26 ] ، وقوله : ناقة الله الآية  [ 91 \ 13 ] . وقيل : قد يسمى من تظهر منه الأشياء العجيبة روحا ويضاف إلى  الله ، فيقال : هذا روح من الله ، أي : من خلقه ، وكان عيسى  يبرئ الأكمه والأبرص ويحيي الموتى بإذن الله ، فاستحق هذا الاسم ، وقيل : سمي روحا بسبب نفخة جبريل  عليه السلام المذكورة في سورة " الأنبياء " " والتحريم " ، والعرب تسمي النفخ روحا ; لأنه ريح تخرج من الروح ، ومنه قول  ذي الرمة    : [ الطويل ] 


**فقلت له : ارفعها إليك وأحيها بروحك واقتته لها قيتة قدرا* *

 وعلى هذا القول ، فقوله : وروح معطوف على الضمير العائد إلى الله الذي هو فاعل ألقاها ، قاله القرطبي  ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : وروح منه ، أي : رحمة منه ، وكان عيسى  رحمة من الله لمن اتبعه ، قيل ومنه : وأيدهم بروح منه   [ 8 \ 22 ] ، أي : برحمة منه ، حكاه القرطبي  أيضا ، وقيل ، روح منه ، أي : برهان منه وكان عيسى  برهانا وحجة على   [ ص: 324 ] قومه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : وأنزلنا إليكم نورا مبينا المراد  بهذا النور المبين القرآن العظيم ; لأنه يزيل ظلمات الجهل والشك كما يزيل  النور الحسي ظلمة الليل ، وقد أوضح تعالى ذلك بقوله : وكذلك أوحينا إليك روحا من أمرنا ما كنت تدري ما الكتاب ولا الإيمان ولكن جعلناه نورا الآية [ 42 \ 52 ] ، وقوله : واتبعوا النور الذي أنزل معه   [ 7 \ 157 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : فإن كانتا اثنتين فلهما الثلثان مما ترك الآية  ، صرح في هذه الآية الكريمة بأن الأختين يرثان الثلثين ، والمراد بهما  الأختان لغير أم ، بأن تكونا شقيقتين أو لأب بإجماع العلماء ، ولم يبين هنا  ميراث الثلاث من الأخوات فصاعدا ، ولكنه أشار في موضع آخر إلى أن الأخوات  لا يزدن على الثلثين ، ولو بلغ عددهن ما بلغ ، وهو قوله تعالى في البنات : فإن كن نساء فوق اثنتين فلهن ثلثا ما ترك    [ 4 \ 11 ] ، ومعلوم أن البنات أمس رحما ، وأقوى سببا في الميراث من  الأخوات ، فإذا كن لا يزدن على الثلثين ولو كثرن فكذلك الأخوات من باب أولى  ، وأكثر علماء الأصول على أن فحوى الخطاب ، أعني : مفهوم الموافقة ، الذي  المسكوت فيه أولى بالحكم من المنطوق ، من قبيل دلالة اللفظ ، لا من قبيل  القياس ، خلافا  للشافعي  وقوم ، وكذلك المساوئ على التحقيق ، فقوله تعالى : فلا تقل لهما أف   [ 17 \ 23 ] ، يفهم منه من باب أولى حرمة ضربهما ، وقوله : فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره الآية [ 99 \ 7 ] ، يفهم منه من باب أولى أن من عمل مثقال جبل يراه من خير وشر ، وقوله : وأشهدوا ذوي عدل منكم    [ 65 \ 2 ] ، يفهم منه من باب أولى قبول شهادة الثلاثة والأربعة مثلا من  العدول ، ونهيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن التضحية بالعوراء ، يفهم منه من  باب أولى النهي عن التضحية بالعمياء ، وكذلك في المساوئ ، فتحريم أكل مال  اليتيم يفهم منه بالمساواة منع إحراقه وإغراقه ، ونهيه - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - عن البول في الماء الراكد ، يفهم منه كذلك أيضا النهي عن البول في  إناء وصبه فيه ، وقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " من أعتق شركا له في عبد " الحديث . يفهم منه كذلك أن الأمة كذلك ، ولا نزاع في هذا عند جماهير العلماء ، وإنما خالف فيه بعض الظاهرية    . 

 ومعلوم أن خلافهم في مثل هذا ، لا أثر له ، وبذلك تعلم أنه تعالى لما صرح بأن   [ ص: 325 ] البنات وإن كثرن ليس لهن غير الثلثين ، علم أن الأخوات كذلك من باب أولى ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*  بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (46)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (1)

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

[ ص: 326 ]

سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : أُحِلَّتْ لَكُمْ بَهِيمَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ إِلَّا مَا  يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ ،  لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا مَا هَذَا الَّذِي يُتْلَى  عَلَيْهِمُ  الْمُسْتَثْنَى مِنْ حِلِّيَّةِ بَهِيمَةِ الْأَنْعَامِ ;  وَلَكِنَّهُ  بَيَّنَهُ بِقَوْلِهِ : حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ  وَالدَّمُ وَلَحْمُ الْخِنْزِيرِ   [ 5 \ 3 ] ، إِلَى قَوْلِهِ : وَمَا  ذُبِحَ عَلَى النُّصُبِ ،  فَالْمَذْكُورَا  تُ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ  الْكَرِيمَةِ كَالْمَوْقُوذَة  ِ  وَالْمُتَرَدِّي  َةِ ، وَإِنْ كَانَتْ مِنَ  الْأَنْعَامِ ; فَإِنَّهَا  تَحْرُمُ بِهَذِهِ الْعَوَارِضِ . 

وَالتَّحْقِيقُ أَنَّ الْأَنْعَامَ هِيَ الْأَزْوَاجُ الثَّمَانِيَةُ ،   كَمَا قَدَّمْنَا فِي سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ ، وَقَدِ اسْتَدَلَّ  ابْنُ  عُمَرَ  ،  وَابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَغَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ  بِهَذِهِ الْآيَةِ عَلَى إِبَاحَةِ أَكْلِ الْجَنِينِ إِذَا ذُكِّيَتْ  أَمُّهُ وَوُجِدَ فِي بَطْنِهَا مَيِّتًا . 

وَجَاءَ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - :   "  أَنَّ ذَكَاةَ أُمِّهِ ذَكَاةٌ لَهُ " كَمَا أَخْرَجَهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  ،   وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ  ُ  ،  وَابْنُ مَاجَهْ  مِنْ حَدِيثِ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ    . 

وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيُّ    : إِنَّهُ حَسَنٌ ، وَرَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ   عَنْ جَابِرٍ  عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَإِذَا حَلَلْتُمْ فَاصْطَادُوا ،  يَعْنِي إِنَّ  شِئْتُمْ ، فَلَا يَدُلُّ هَذَا الْأَمْرُ عَلَى إِيجَابِ  الِاصْطِيَادِ  عِنْدَ الْإِحْلَالِ ، وَيَدُلُّ لَهُ الِاسْتِقْرَاءُ فِي  الْقُرْآنِ ،  فَإِنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ كَانَ جَائِزًا ، ثُمَّ حُرِّمَ  لِمُوجِبٍ ، ثُمَّ  أُمِرَ بِهِ بَعْدَ زَوَالِ ذَلِكَ الْمُوجِبِ ، فَإِنَّ  ذَلِكَ الْأَمْرَ  كُلَّهُ فِي الْقُرْآنِ لِلْجَوَازِ ، نَحْوَ قَوْلِهِ  هُنَا : وَإِذَا  حَلَلْتُمْ فَاصْطَادُوا ، وَقَوْلِهِ : فَإِذَا قُضِيَتِ الصَّلَاةُ  فَانْتَشِرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ   [ 62 \ 10 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : فَالْآنَ  بَاشِرُوهُنَّ الْآيَةَ [ 2 \ 187 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ  فَأْتُوهُنَّ الْآيَةَ [ 2 \ 222 ] . 

وَلَا يُنْقَضُ هَذَا بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ  الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ الْآيَةَ  [ 9 \ 5 ] ; لِأَنَّ  قَتْلَهُمْ كَانَ وَاجِبًا قَبْلَ تَحْرِيمِهِ  الْعَارِضِ بِسَبَبِ  الْأَشْهُرِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ سَوَاءٌ قُلْنَا : إِنَّهَا  أَشْهُرُ  الْإِمْهَالِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ فِي قَوْلِهِ : فَسِيحُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ  أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ   [ 9 \ 2 ] ، أَوْ   [ ص: 327 ] قُلْنَا : إِنَّهَا الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ الْمَذْكُورَةُ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : مِنْهَا أَرْبَعَةٌ حُرُمٌ   [ 9 \ 36 ] . 

وَبِهَذَا تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ التَّحْقِيقَ الَّذِي دَلَّ عَلَيْهِ  الِاسْتِقْرَاءُ التَّامُّ فِي الْقُرْآنِ أَنَّ الْأَمْرَ  بِالشَّيْءِ  بَعْدَ تَحْرِيمِهِ يَدُلُّ عَلَى رُجُوعِهِ إِلَى مَا كَانَ  عَلَيْهِ  قَبْلَ التَّحْرِيمِ مِنْ إِبَاحَةٍ أَوْ وُجُوبٍ ، فَالصَّيْدُ قَبْلَ  الْإِحْرَامِ كَانَ جَائِزًا فَمُنِعَ لِلْإِحْرَامِ ، ثُمَّ أُمِرَ بِهِ  بَعْدَ الْإِحْلَالِ بِقَوْلِهِ : وَإِذَا حَلَلْتُمْ فَاصْطَادُوا ،   فَيَرْجِعُ لِمَا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ قَبْلَ التَّحْرِيمِ ، وَهُوَ الْجَوَازُ   ، وَقَتْلُ الْمُشْرِكِينَ كَانَ وَاجِبًا قَبْلَ دُخُولِ الْأَشْهُرِ   الْحُرُمِ ، فَمُنِعَ مِنْ أَجْلِهَا ، ثُمَّ أُمِرَ بِهِ بَعْدَ   انْسِلَاخِهَا فِي قَوْلِهِ : فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ  الْآيَةَ ، فَيَرْجِعُ لِمَا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ قَبْلَ التَّحْرِيمِ ، وَهُوَ  الْوُجُوبُ . 

وَهَذَا هُوَ الْحَقُّ فِي هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ الْأُصُولِيَّةِ . 

قَالَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  فِي تَفْسِيرِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ :  وَهَذَا أَمْرٌ  بَعْدَ الْحَظْرِ ، وَالصَّحِيحُ الَّذِي يَثْبُتُ عَلَى  السَّبْرِ  أَنَّهُ يُرَدُّ الْحُكْمُ إِلَى مَا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ قَبْلَ  النَّهْيِ ،  فَإِنْ كَانَ وَاجِبًا رَدَّهُ ، فَوَاجِبٌ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ  مُسْتَحَبًّا  فَمُسْتَحَبٌّ ، أَوْ مُبَاحًا فَمُبَاحٌ . 

وَمَنْ قَالَ : إِنَّهُ لِلْوُجُوبِ يَنْتَقِضُ عَلَيْهِ بِآيَاتٍ   كَثِيرَةٍ ; وَمَنْ قَالَ : إِنَّهُ لِلْإِبَاحَةِ يُرَدُّ عَلَيْهِ   بِآيَاتٍ أُخْرَى ، وَالَّذِي يَنْتَظِمُ الْأَدِلَّةَ كُلَّهَا هَذَا   الَّذِي ذَكَرْنَاهُ كَمَا اخْتَارَهُ بَعْضُ عُلَمَاءِ الْأُصُولِ ،   وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ ، انْتَهَى مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ . 

وَفِي هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ أَقْوَالٌ أُخَرُ عَقَدَهَا فِي ( مَرَاقِي السُّعُودِ ) بِقَوْلِهِ : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 


**وَالْأَمْرُ لِلْوُجُوبِ بَعْدَ الْحَظْلِ وَبَعْدَ سُؤَالٍ قَدْ أَتَى لِلْأَصْلِ* *

أَوْ يَقْتَضِي إِبَاحَةً لِلْأَغْلَبِ إِذَا تَعَلَّقَ بِمِثْلِ السَّبَبِ 

إِلَّا فَذَا الْمَذْهَبُ وَالْكَثِيرُ لَهُ إِلَى إِيجَابِهِ مَصِيرُ 

وَقَدْ تَقَرَّرَ فِي الْأُصُولِ أَنَّ الِاسْتِقْرَاءَ التَّامَّ حُجَّةٌ  بِلَا خِلَافٍ ،  وَغَيْرُ التَّامِّ الْمَعْرُوفُ بِـ " إِلْحَاقِ  الْفَرْدِ بِالْأَغْلَبِ  " حُجَّةٌ ظَنِّيَّةٌ ، كَمَا عَقَدَهُ فِي  مَرَاقِي السُّعُودِ فِي  كِتَابِ " الِاسْتِدْلَالِ " بِقَوْلِهِ : [  الرَّجَزُ ] 


**وَمِنْهُ الِاسْتِقْرَاءُ بِالْجُزْئِيِّ     عَلَى ثُبُوتِ الْحُكْمِ لِلْكُلِّيِّ 


**
**فَإِنْ يَعُمَّ غَيْرَ ذِي الشِّقَاقِ     فَهُوَ حُجَّةٌ بِالِاتِّفَاقِ 


**
**وَهُوَ فِي الْبَعْضِ إِلَى الظَّنِّ انْتَسَبْ     يُسَمَّى لُحُوقَ الْفَرْدِ بِالَّذِي غَلَبْ 
**

فَإِذَا عَرَفْتَ ذَلِكَ ، وَعَرَفْتَ أَنَّ الِاسْتِقْرَاءَ التَّامَّ فِي الْقُرْآنِ دَلَّ عَلَى مَا اخْتَرْنَا ،   [ ص:  328 ] وَاخْتَارَهُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الزَّرْكَشِيِّ  مِنْ   أَنَّ الْأَمْرَ بَعْدَ الْحَظْرِ يَدُلُّ عَلَى رُجُوعِ الْحُكْمِ إِلَى   مَا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ قَبْلَ التَّحْرِيمِ ، عَرَفْتَ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ هُوَ   الْحَقُّ ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالْإِيمَانِ فَقَدْ حَبِطَ عَمَلُهُ  وَهُوَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ ،  ظَاهِرُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ  الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّ الْمُرْتَدَّ يُحْبِطُ  جَمِيعَ عَمَلِهِ بِرِدَّتِهِ  مِنْ غَيْرِ شَرْطٍ زَائِدٍ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ  أَشَارَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ  إِلَى أَنَّ ذَلِكَ فِيمَا إِذَا مَاتَ عَلَى  الْكُفْرِ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ  : وَمَنْ يَرْتَدِدْ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ   [ 2  \ 217 ] . 

وَمُقْتَضَى الْأُصُولِ حَمْلُ هَذَا الْمُطْلَقِ عَلَى هَذَا الْمُقَيَّدِ   ، فَيُقَيِّدُ إِحْبَاطَ الْعَمَلِ بِالْمَوْتِ عَلَى الْكُفْرِ ، وَهُوَ   قَوْلُ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  وَمَنْ وَافَقَهُ ، خِلَافًا لِمَالِكٍ   الْقَائِلِ بِإِحْبَاطِ الرِّدَّةِ الْعَمَلَ   [ ص: 330 ] مُطْلَقًا ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ إِلَى الْكَعْبَيْنِ ، فِي قَوْلِهِ :  وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ ثَلَاثُ قِرَاءَاتٍ : وَاحِدَةٌ شَاذَّةٌ ، وَاثْنَتَانِ  مُتَوَاتِرَتَان  ِ . 

أَمَّا الشَّاذَّةُ : فَقِرَاءَةُ الرَّفْعِ ، وَهِيَ قِرَاءَةُ الْحَسَنِ     ; وَأَمَّا الْمُتَوَاتِرَت  َانِ : فَقِرَاءَةُ النَّصْبِ ، وَقِرَاءَةُ  الْخَفْضِ . 

أَمَّا النَّصْبُ : فَهُوَ قِرَاءَةُ نَافِعٍ  ، وَابْنِ عَامِرٍ  ،   وَالْكِسَائِيِّ  ، وَعَاصِمٍ  فِي رِوَايَةِ حَفْصٍ  مِنَ السَّبْعَةِ ،  وَيَعْقُوبَ  مِنَ الثَّلَاثَةِ . 

وَأَمَّا الْجَرُّ : فَهُوَ قِرَاءَةُ ابْنِ كَثِيرٍ  ، وَحَمْزَةَ  ،  وَأَبِي عَمْرٍو  ، وَعَاصِمٍ  ، وَفِي رِوَايَةِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ    . 

أَمَّا قِرَاءَةُ النَّصْبِ : فَلَا إِشْكَالَ فِيهَا ، لِأَنَّ   الْأَرْجُلَ فِيهَا مَعْطُوفَةٌ عَلَى الْوُجُوهِ ، وَتَقْرِيرُ الْمَعْنَى   عَلَيْهَا : فَاغْسِلُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى الْمَرَافِقِ ،   وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ إِلَى الْكَعْبَيْنِ وَامْسَحُوا بِرُءُوسِكُمْ . 

وَإِنَّمَا أُدْخِلَ مَسْحُ الرَّأْسِ بَيْنَ الْمَغْسُولَاتِ مُحَافَظَةً   عَلَى التَّرْتِيبِ ، لِأَنَّ الرَّأْسَ يُمْسَحُ بَيْنَ الْمَغْسُولَاتِ ;   وَمِنْ هُنَا أَخَذَ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ وُجُوبَ التَّرْتِيبِ  فِي أَعْضَاءِ الْوُضُوءِ حَسْبَمَا فِي الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ . 

وَأَمَّا عَلَى قِرَاءَةِ الْجَرِّ : فَفِي الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ   إِجْمَالٌ ، وَهُوَ أَنَّهَا يُفْهَمُ مِنْهَا الِاكْتِفَاءُ بِمَسْحِ   الرِّجْلَيْنِ فِي الْوُضُوءِ عَنِ الْغَسْلِ كَالرَّأْسِ ، وَهُوَ خِلَافُ   الْوَاقِعِ لِلْأَحَادِيثِ الصَّحِيحَةِ الصَّرِيحَةِ فِي وُجُوبِ غَسْلِ   الرِّجْلَيْنِ فِي الْوُضُوءِ وَالتَّوَعُّدِ بِالنَّارِ لِمَنْ تَرَكَ   ذَلِكَ ، كَقَوْلِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " وَيْلٌ  لِلْأَعْقَابِ مِنَ النَّارِ   " . 

اعْلَمْ أَوَّلًا ، أَنَّ الْقِرَاءَتَيْن  ِ إِذَا ظَهَرَ تَعَارُضُهُمَا   فِي آيَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ لَهُمَا حُكْمُ الْآيَتَيْنِ ، كَمَا هُوَ مَعْرُوفٌ   عِنْدَ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَإِذَا عَلِمْتَ ذَلِكَ فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ قِرَاءَةَ :   وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ ، بِالنَّصْبِ صَرِيحٌ فِي وُجُوبِ غَسْلِ الرِّجْلَيْنِ  فِي الْوُضُوءِ ،  فَهِيَ تُفْهِمُ أَنَّ قِرَاءَةَ الْخَفْضِ إِنَّمَا  هِيَ لِمُجَاوَرَةِ  الْمَخْفُوضِ مَعَ أَنَّهَا فِي الْأَصْلِ مَنْصُوبَةٌ  بِدَلِيلِ قِرَاءَةِ  النَّصْبِ ، وَالْعَرَبُ تَخْفِضُ الْكَلِمَةَ  لِمُجَاوَرَتِهَ  ا  لِلْمَخْفُوضِ ، مَعَ أَنَّ إِعْرَابَهَا النَّصْبُ ،  أَوِ الرَّفْعُ .
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (47)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (2)

وَمَا ذَكَرَهُ بَعْضُهُمْ مِنْ أَنَّ الْخَفْضَ بِالْمُجَاوَرَة  ِ مَعْدُودٌ مِنَ اللَّحْنِ الَّذِي يُتَحَمَّلُ   [ ص:  331 ] لِضَرُورَةِ  الشِّعْرِ خَاصَّةً ، وَأَنَّهُ غَيْرُ مَسْمُوعٍ فِي  الْعَطْفِ ،  وَأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَجُزْ إِلَّا عِنْدَ أَمْنِ اللَّبْسِ ،  فَهُوَ مَرْدُودٌ  بِأَنَّ أَئِمَّةَ اللُّغَةِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ صَرَّحُوا  بِجَوَازِهِ . 

وَمِمَّنْ صَرَّحَ بِهِ الْأَخْفَشُ  ، وَأَبُو الْبَقَاءِ  ، وَغَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ . 

وَلَمْ يُنْكِرْهُ إِلَّا  الزَّجَّاجُ  ،  وَإِنْكَارُهُ لَهُ ، مَعَ  ثُبُوتِهِ فِي كَلَامِ الْعَرَبِ ، وَفِي  الْقُرْآنِ الْعَظِيمِ ، يَدُلُّ  عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَتَتَبَّعِ  الْمَسْأَلَةَ تَتَبُّعًا كَافِيًا . 

وَالتَّحْقِيقُ : أَنَّ الْخَفْضَ بِالْمُجَاوَرَة  ِ أُسْلُوبٌ مِنْ   أَسَالِيبِ اللُّغَةِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ ، وَأَنَّهُ جَاءَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ   لِأَنَّهُ بِلِسَانٍ عَرَبِيٍّ مُبِينٍ . 

فَمِنْهُ فِي النَّعْتِ قَوْلُ امْرِئِ الْقَيْسِ    : [ الطَّوِيلُ ] 


**كَأَنَّ ثَبِيرًا فِي عِرَانِينِ وَدْقِهِ كَبِيرُ أُنَاسٍ فِي بِجَادٍ مُزَمَّلِ 

**بِخَفْضٍ  " مُزَمَّلِ " بِالْمُجَاوَرَة  ِ ، مَعَ أَنَّهُ نَعْتُ " كَبِيرُ "  الْمَرْفُوعِ بِأَنَّهُ خَبَرُ " كَأَنَّ " وَقَوْلُ  ذِي الرُّمَّةِ    : [  الْبَسِيطُ ] 


**تُرِيكَ سُنَّةَ وَجْهٍ غَيْرِ مُقْرِفَةٍ     مَلْسَاءَ لَيْسَ بِهَا خَالٌ وَلَا نَدَبُ 
**

إِذِ الرِّوَايَةُ بِخَفْضِ " غَيْرِ " ، كَمَا قَالَهُ غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ   لِلْمُجَاوَرَةِ ، مَعَ أَنَّهُ نَعْتُ " سُنَّةَ " الْمَنْصُوبِ   بِالْمَفْعُولِي  َّةِ . 

وَمِنْهُ فِي الْعَطْفِ ، قَوْلُ النَّابِغَةِ    : [ الْبَسِيطُ ] 


**لَمْ يَبْقَ إِلَّا أَسِيرٌ غَيْرُ مُنْفَلِتٍ     وَمُوثَقٍ فِي حِبَالِ الْقَدِّ مَجْنُوبِ 
**

بِخَفْضٍ " مُوثَقٍ " لِمُجَاوَرَتِهِ الْمَخْفُوضِ ، مَعَ أَنَّهُ مَعْطُوفٌ عَلَى " أَسِيرٌ " الْمَرْفُوعِ بِالْفَاعِلِيَّ  ةِ . 

وَقَوْلُ امْرِئِ الْقَيْسِ    : [ الطَّوِيلُ ] 


**وَظَلَّ طُهَاةُ اللَّحْمِ مَا بَيْنَ مُنْضِجٍ     صَفِيفَ شِوَاءٍ أَوْ قَدِيرٍ مُعَجَّلِ 
**

بِجَرٍّ " قَدِيرٍ " لِمُجَاوَرَتِهِ لِلْمَخْفُوضِ ، مَعَ أَنَّهُ عَطَفَ   عَلَى " صَفِيفَ " الْمَنْصُوبِ بِأَنَّهُ مَفْعُولُ اسْمِ الْفَاعِلِ   الَّذِي هُوَ " مُنْضِجٍ " ، وَالصَّفِيفُ : فَعِيلٌ بِمَعْنَى مَفْعُولٍ   وَهُوَ الْمَصْفُوفُ مِنَ اللَّحْمِ عَلَى الْجَمْرِ لِيَنْشَوِيَ ،   وَالْقَدِيرُ : كَذَلِكَ فَعِيلٌ بِمَعْنَى مَفْعُولٍ ، وَهُوَ   الْمَجْعُولُ فِي الْقِدْرِ مِنَ اللَّحْمِ لِيَنْضُجَ بِالطَّبْخِ . 

 [ ص: 332 ] وَهَذَا  الْإِعْرَابُ الَّذِي  ذَكَرْنَاهُ هُوَ الْحَقُّ ، لِأَنَّ الْإِنْضَاجَ  وَاقِعٌ عَلَى كُلٍّ  مِنَ الصَّفِيفِ وَالْقَدِيرِ ، فَمَا زَعَمَهُ " الصَّبَّانُ    " فِي  حَاشِيَتِهِ عَلَى " الْأَشْمُونِيِّ     " مِنْ أَنَّ قَوْلَهُ " أَوْ  قَدِيرٍ " مَعْطُوفٌ عَلَى " مُنْضِجٍ "  بِتَقْدِيرِ الْمُضَافِ أَيْ  وَطَابِخِ قَدِيرٍ . . . الْخَ ، ظَاهِرُ  السُّقُوطِ ; لِأَنَّ  الْمُنْضِجَ شَامِلٌ لِشَاوِي الصَّفِيفِ ، وَطَابِخِ  الْقَدِيرِ ، فَلَا  حَاجَةَ إِلَى عَطْفِ الطَّابِخِ عَلَى الْمُنْضَجِ  لِشُمُولِهِ لَهُ ،  وَلَا دَاعِيَ لِتَقْدِيرِ " طَابِخٍ " مَحْذُوفٍ . 

وَمَا ذَكَرَهُ الْعَيْنِيُّ  مِنْ أَنَّهُ مَعْطُوفٌ عَلَى " شِوَاءٍ " ،  فَهُوَ ظَاهِرُ السُّقُوطِ أَيْضًا ; وَقَدْ رَدَّهُ عَلَيْهِ "  الصَّبَّانُ    " ، لِأَنَّ الْمَعْنَى يَصِيرُ بِذَلِكَ : وَصَفِيفٍ  قَدِيرٍ ، وَالْقَدِيرُ لَا يَكُونُ صَفِيفًا . 

وَالتَّحْقِيقُ : هُوَ مَا ذَكَرْنَا مِنَ الْخَفْضِ بِالْمُجَاوَرَة  ِ ، وَبِهِ جَزَمَ  ابْنُ قُدَامَةَ  فِي الْمُغْنِي . 

وَمِنَ الْخَفْضِ بِالْمُجَاوَرَة  ِ فِي الْعَطْفِ ، قَوْلُ زُهَيْرٍ    : [ الْكَامِلُ ] 


**لَعِبَ الزَّمَانُ بِهَا وَغَيَّرَهَا     بَعْدِي سَوَافِي الْمَوْرِ وَالْقَطْرِ 
**

بِجَرِّ " الْقَطْرِ " لِمُجَاوَرَتِهِ لِلْمَخْفُوضِ مَعَ أَنَّهُ   مَعْطُوفٌ عَلَى " سَوَافِي " الْمَرْفُوعِ ، بِأَنَّهُ فَاعِلُ غَيَّرَ . 

وَمِنْهُ فِي التَّوْكِيدِ قَوْلُ الشَّاعِرِ : [ الْبَسِيطُ ] 


**يَا صَاحِ بَلِّغْ ذَوِي الزَّوْجَاتِ كُلَّهُمُ     أَنْ لَيْسَ وَصْلٌ إِذَا انْحَلَّتْ عُرَى الذَّنَبِ 
**

بِجَرِّ " كُلِّهِمْ " عَلَى مَا حَكَاهُ الْفَرَّاءُ  ، لِمُجَاوَرَةِ  الْمَخْفُوضِ ، مَعَ أَنَّهُ تَوْكِيدُ " ذَوِيِ " الْمَنْصُوبِ  بِالْمَفْعُولِي  َّةِ . 

وَمِنْ أَمْثِلَتِهِ فِي الْقُرْآنِ الْعَظِيمِ فِي الْعَطْفِ - كَالْآيَةِ  الَّتِي نَحْنُ بِصَدَدِهَا - قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَحُورٌ عِينٌ  كَأَمْثَالِ اللُّؤْلُؤِ الْمَكْنُونِ   [ 56 \ 22 ] ، عَلَى قِرَاءَةِ  حَمْزَةَ  ،  وَالْكِسَائِيِّ    . 

وَرِوَايَةُ الْمُفَضَّلِ  عَنْ عَاصِمٍ  بِالْجَرِّ لِمُجَاوَرَتِهِ  لِأَكْوَابٍ وَأَبَارِيقَ ، إِلَى قَوْلِهِ : وَلَحْمِ طَيْرٍ مِمَّا  يَشْتَهُونَ   [ 56 \ 21 ] ، مَعَ أَنَّ قَوْلَهُ : وَحُورٌ عِينٌ ،  حُكْمُهُ الرَّفْعُ ، فَقِيلَ : إِنَّهُ مَعْطُوفٌ عَلَى فَاعِلِ " يَطُوفُ  " الَّذِي هُوَ وِلْدَانٌ مُخَلَّدُونَ   [ 56 \ 17 ] . 

وَقِيلَ : هُوَ مَرْفُوعٌ عَلَى أَنَّهُ مُبْتَدَأٌ خَبَرُهُ مَحْذُوفٌ ، دَلَّ الْمَقَامُ عَلَيْهِ . 

أَيْ : وَفِيهَا حُورٌ عِينٌ ، أَوْ لَهُمْ حُورٌ عِينٌ . 

 [ ص: 333 ] وَإِذَنْ فَهُوَ مِنَ الْعَطْفِ بِحَسَبِ الْمَعْنَى . 

وَقَدْ أَنْشَدَ  سِيبَوَيْهِ  لِلْعَطْفِ عَلَى الْمَعْنَى قَوْلَ الشَّمَّاخِ  ، أَوْ  ذِي الرُّمَّةِ    : [ الْكَامِلُ ] 


**بَادَتْ وَغَيَّرَ آيَهُنَّ مَعَ الْبِلَا     إِلَّا رَوَاكِدَ جَمْرُهُنَّ هَبَاءُ 
وَمُشَجَّجٌ أَمَّا سَوَاءُ قِذَالِهِ     فَبَدَا وَغَيَّبَ سَارَهُ الْمَعْزَاءُ 
**

لِأَنَّ الرِّوَايَةَ بِنَصْبِ " رَوَاكِدَ " عَلَى الِاسْتِثْنَاءِ ،   وَرَفْعِ مُشَجَّجٍ عَطْفًا عَلَيْهِ ; لِأَنَّ الْمَعْنَى لَمْ يَبْقَ   مِنْهَا إِلَّا رَوَاكِدُ وَمُشَجَّجٌ ، وَمُرَادُهُ بِالرَّوَاكِدِ   أَثَافِي الْقِدْرِ ، وَبِالْمُشَجَّج  ِ وَتَدُ الْخِبَاءِ ، وَبِهِ   تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ وَجْهَ الْخَفْضِ فِي قِرَاءَةِ حَمْزَةَ  ،   وَالْكِسَائِيِّ  هُوَ  الْمُجَاوَرَةُ لِلْمَخْفُوضِ ، كَمَا ذَكَرْنَا  خِلَافًا لِمَنْ قَالَ  فِي قِرَاءَةِ الْجَرِّ : إِنَّ الْعَطْفَ عَلَى  أَكْوَابٍ ، أَيْ يُطَافُ  عَلَيْهِمْ بِأَكْوَابٍ ، وَبِحُورٍ عِينٍ ،  وَلِمَنْ قَالَ : إِنَّهُ  مَعْطُوفٌ عَلَى جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ ، أَيْ  هُمْ فِي جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ ،  وَفِي حُورٍ عَلَى تَقْدِيرِ حَذْفِ  مُضَافٍ ، أَيْ فِي مُعَاشَرَةِ حُورٍ  . 

وَلَا يَخْفَى مَا فِي هَذَيْنِ الْوَجْهَيْنِ ، لِأَنَّ الْأَوَّلَ   يُرَدُّ ، بِأَنَّ الْحُورَ الْعِينَ لَا يُطَافُ بِهِنَّ مَعَ الشَّرَابِ ،   لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى :حُورٌ مَقْصُورَاتٌ فِي الْخِيَامِ   [ 55 \ 72 ] .  

وَالثَّانِي فِيهِ أَنَّ كَوْنَهُمْ فِي جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ ، وَفِي حُورٍ   ظَاهِرُ السُّقُوطِ كَمَا تَرَى ، وَتَقْدِيرُ مَا لَا دَلِيلَ عَلَيْهِ   لَا وَجْهَ لَهُ . 

وَأُجِيبَ عَنِ الْأَوَّلِ بِجَوَابَيْنِ ، الْأَوَّلُ : أَنَّ الْعَطْفَ   فِيهِ بِحَسَبِ الْمَعْنَى ، لِأَنَّ الْمَعْنَى : يَتَنَعَّمُونَ   بِأَكْوَابٍ وَفَاكِهَةٍ وَلَحْمٍ وَحُورٍ . قَالَهُ  الزَّجَّاجُ   وَغَيْرُهُ . 

الْجَوَابُ الثَّانِي : أَنَّ الْحُورَ قِسْمَانِ : 

1 - حُورٌ مَقْصُورَاتٌ فِي الْخِيَامِ . 

2 - وَحُورٌ يُطَافُ بِهِنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ 

قَالَهُ  الْفَخْرُ الرَّازِيُّ  وَغَيْرُهُ ،  وَهُوَ تَقْسِيمٌ لَا  دَلِيلَ عَلَيْهِ ، وَلَا يُعْرَفُ مِنْ صِفَاتِ  الْحُورِ الْعِينِ  كَوْنُهُنَّ يُطَافُ بِهِنَّ كَالشَّرَابِ ،  فَأَظْهَرُهَا الْخَفْضُ  بِالْمُجَاوَرَة  ِ ، كَمَا ذَكَرْنَا . 

وَكَلَامُ الْفَرَّاءِ  ، وَقُطْرُبٍ  ، يَدُلُّ  عَلَيْهِ ، وَمَا رُدَّ  بِهِ الْقَوْلُ بِالْعَطْفِ عَلَى أَكْوَابٍ مِنْ  كَوْنِ الْحُورِ لَا  يُطَافُ بِهِنَّ يُرَدُّ بِهِ الْقَوْلُ بِالْعَطْفِ  عَلَى وِلْدَانٌ  مُخَلَّدُونَ ،  فِي قِرَاءَةِ الرَّفْعِ ; لِأَنَّهُ يَقْتَضِي أَنَّ  الْحُورَ يَطُفْنَ  عَلَيْهِمْ كَالْوِلْدَانِ ، وَالْقَصْرُ فِي  الْخِيَامِ يُنَافِي ذَلِكَ .  

وَمِمَّنْ جَزَمَ بِأَنَّ خَفْضَ وَأَرْجُلِكُمْ ; لِمُجَاوَرَةِ الْمَخْفُوضِ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  فِي " السُّنَنِ   [ ص:  334 ] الْكُبْرَى  " ، فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ مَا نَصُّهُ : بَابُ قِرَاءَةِ  مَنْ قَرَأَ "  وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ " نَصْبًا ، وَأَنَّ الْأَمْرَ رَجَعَ إِلَى  الْغَسْلِ ،  وَأَنَّ مَنْ قَرَأَهَا خَفْضًا ، فَإِنَّمَا هُوَ  لِلْمُجَاوَرَةِ ، ثُمَّ  سَاقَ أَسَانِيدَهُ إِلَى  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ،  وَعَلِيٍّ  ،  وَعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  ،  وَعُرْوَةَ بْنِ  الزُّبَيْرِ  ، وَمُجَاهِدٍ  ، وَعَطَاءٍ  ،  وَالْأَعْرَجِ  ، وَعَبْدِ  اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ غَيْلَانَ  ، وَنَافِعِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  بْنِ أَبِي نُعَيْمٍ الْقَارِئِ  ،  وَأَبِي مُحَمَّدٍ يَعْقُوبَ بْنِ  إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ يَزِيدَ الْحَضْرَمِيِّ  أَنَّهُمْ قَرَءُوهَا كُلُّهُمْ :  وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ ، بِالنَّصْبِ . 

قَالَ : وَبَلَغَنِي عَنْ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ يَزِيدَ التَّيْمِيِّ   أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَقْرَؤُهَا نَصْبًا ، وَعَنْ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَامِرٍ  الْيَحْصَبِيِّ  ، وَعَنْ عَاصِمٍ  بِرِوَايَةِ حَفْصٍ  ، وَعَنْ  أَبِي  بَكْرِ بْنِ عَيَّاشٍ  مِنْ رِوَايَةِ الْأَعْشَى  ، وَعَنِ  الْكِسَائِيِّ   ، كُلُّ هَؤُلَاءِ نَصَبُوهَا . 

وَمَنْ خَفَضَهَا فَإِنَّمَا هُوَ لِلْمُجَاوَرَةِ ، قَالَ  الْأَعْمَشُ     : كَانُوا يَقْرَءُونَهَا بِالْخَفْضِ ، وَكَانُوا يَغْسِلُونَ ، اهـ  كَلَامُ الْبَيْهَقِيِّ    . 

وَمِنْ أَمْثِلَةِ الْخَفْضِ بِالْمُجَاوَرَة  ِ فِي الْقُرْآنِ فِي  النَّعْتِ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ مُحِيطٍ   [ 11 \ 84 ] ،  بِخَفْضِ مُحِيطٍ مَعَ أَنَّهُ نَعْتٌ لِلْعَذَابِ . وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى :  عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ أَلِيمٍ    [ 11 \ 26 ] ، وَمِمَّا يَدُلُّ أَنَّ  النَّعْتَ لِلْعَذَابِ ، وَقَدْ  خُفِضَ لِلْمُجَاوَرَةِ ، كَثْرَةُ  وُرُودِ الْأَلَمِ فِي الْقُرْآنِ  نَعْتًا لِلْعَذَابِ . وَقَوْلُهُ  تَعَالَى : بَلْ هُوَ قُرْآنٌ مَجِيدٌ فِي لَوْحٍ مَحْفُوظٍ   [ 85 \ 22 ] ،  عَلَى قِرَاءَةِ مَنْ قَرَأَ بِخَفْضِ مَحْفُوظٍ كَمَا قَالَهُ  الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  وَمِنْ  كَلَامِ الْعَرَبِ : " هَذَا جُحْرُ ضَبٍّ خَرِبٍ "  بِخَفْضِ خَرِبٍ  لِمُجَاوَرَةِ الْمَخْفُوضِ مَعَ أَنَّهُ نَعْتُ خَبَرِ  الْمُبْتَدَأِ ;  وَبِهَذَا تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ دَعْوَى كَوْنِ الْخَفْضِ  بِالْمُجَاوَرَة  ِ  لَحْنًا لَا يُتَحَمَّلُ إِلَّا لِضَرُورَةِ الشِّعْرِ  بَاطِلَةٌ ،  وَالْجَوَابُ عَمَّا ذَكَّرُوهُ مِنْ أَنَّهُ لَا يَجُوزُ  إِلَّا عِنْدَ  أَمْنِ اللَّبْسِ ، هُوَ أَنَّ اللَّبْسَ هُنَا يُزِيلُهُ  التَّحْدِيدُ  بِالْكَعْبَيْنِ ، إِذْ لَمْ يَرِدْ تَحْدِيدُ الْمَمْسُوحِ ،  وَتُزِيلُهُ  قِرَاءَةُ النَّصْبِ ، كَمَا ذَكَرْنَا ، فَإِنْ قِيلَ  قِرَاءَةُ الْجَرِّ  الدَّالَّةُ عَلَى مَسْحِ الرِّجْلَيْنِ فِي  الْوُضُوءِ هِيَ  الْمُبَيِّنَةُ لِقِرَاءَةِ النَّصْبِ بِأَنْ تَجْعَلَ  قِرَاءَةَ النَّصْبِ  عَطْفًا عَلَى الْمَحَلِّ ; لِأَنَّ الرُّءُوسَ  مَجْرُورَةٌ بِالْبَاءِ  فِي مَحَلِّ نَصْبٍ عَلَى حَدِّ قَوْلِ ابْنِ  مَالِكٍ  فِي الْخُلَاصَةِ : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 


**وَجَرُّ مَا يَتْبَعُ مَا جُرَّ وَمَنْ     رَاعَى فِي الِاتْبَاعِ الْمَحَلَّ فَحَسَنْ 
**

وَابْنُ مَالِكٍ  وَإِنْ  كَانَ أَوْرَدَ هَذَا فِي " إِعْمَالِ  الْمَصْدَرِ " فَحُكْمُهُ عَامٌّ ،  أَيْ وَكَذَلِكَ الْفِعْلُ وَالْوَصْفُ  ، كَمَا أَشَارَ لَهُ فِي الْوَصْفِ  بِقَوْلِهِ : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 


**وَاجُرُرْ أَوِ انْصِبْ تَابِعَ الَّذِي انْخَفَضْ     كَمُبْتَغِي جَاهٍ وَمَالًا مَنْ نَهَضْ 


** [ ص:  335 ] فَالْجَوَابُ  أَنَّ بَيَانَ قِرَاءَةِ النَّصْبِ بِقِرَاءَةِ  الْجَرِّ ، كَمَا ذَكَرَ ،  تَأْبَاهُ السُّنَّةُ الصَّرِيحَةُ  الصَّحِيحَةُ النَّاطِقَةُ بِخِلَافِهِ  ، وَبِتَوَعُّدِ مُرْتَكِبِهِ  بِالْوَيْلِ مِنَ النَّارِ بِخِلَافِ  بَيَانِ قِرَاءَةِ الْخَفْضِ  بِقِرَاءَةِ النَّصْبِ ، فَهُوَ مُوَافِقٌ  لِسُنَّةِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ -  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  الثَّابِتَةَ عَنْهُ قَوْلًا  وَفِعْلًا . 

فَقَدْ أَخْرَجَ الشَّيْخَانِ فِي صَحِيحَيْهِمَا ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا . 

قَالَ : تَخَلَّفَ عَنَّا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - فِي سَفْرَةٍ سَافَرْنَاهَا فَأَدْرَكَنَا ،  وَقَدْ  أَرْهَقَتْنَا الصَّلَاةُ صَلَاةُ الْعَصْرِ وَنَحْنُ نَتَوَضَّأُ ،   فَجَعَلْنَا نَمْسَحُ عَلَى أَرْجُلِنَا ، فَنَادَى بِأَعْلَى صَوْتِهِ : "   أَسْبِغُوا الْوُضُوءَ ، وَيْلٌ لِلْأَعْقَابِ مِنَ النَّارِ " ،  وَكَذَلِكَ هُوَ فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ ، عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  رَضِيَ  اللَّهُ عَنْهُ . 

وَفِي صَحِيحِ مُسْلِمٍ  عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا ، أَنَّ  النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ : " أَسْبِغُوا  الْوُضُوءَ ، وَيْلٌ لِلْأَعْقَابِ مِنَ النَّارِ   " ، وَرَوَى  الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  وَالْحَاكِمُ  بِإِسْنَادٍ صَحِيحٍ عَنْ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  بْنِ حَارِثِ بْنِ جُزْءٍ  ، أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَقُولُ : " وَيْلٌ لِلْأَعْقَابِ ،  وَبُطُونِ الْأَقْدَامِ مِنَ النَّارِ   " ; وَرَوَى  الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ   ،  وَابْنُ مَاجَهْ  ،  وَابْنُ جَرِيرٍ  ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ  عَنْهُ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ : "  وَيْلٌ لِلْأَعْقَابِ مِنَ النَّارِ   " . 

وَرَوَى  الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  عَنْ مُعَيْقِيبٍ  ، أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ -  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ : " وَيْلٌ لِلْأَعْقَابِ مِنَ  النَّارِ   " ، وَرَوَى  ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ  عَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ  ، قَالَ :  قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " وَيْلٌ  لِلْأَعْقَابِ مِنَ النَّارِ    " ، قَالَ : فَمَا بَقِيَ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ  شَرِيفٌ وَلَا وَضِيعٌ إِلَّا  نَظَرْتُ إِلَيْهِ يُقَلِّبُ عُرْقُوبَيْهِ  يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِمَا . 

وَثَبَتَ فِي أَحَادِيثِ الْوُضُوءِ عَنْ أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   عُثْمَانَ بْنِ عَفَّانَ  ، وَعَلِيٍّ  ،  وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ،  وَمُعَاوِيَةَ ،  وَعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ زَيْدِ بْنِ عَاصِمٍ  ،   وَالْمِقْدَادِ بْنِ مَعْدِيَكَرِبَ    : " أَنَّ  رَسُولَ اللَّهِ -  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - غَسَلَ  الرِّجْلَيْنِ فِي وُضُوئِهِ ،  إِمَّا مَرَّةً أَوْ مَرَّتَيْنِ أَوْ  ثَلَاثًا   " عَلَى اخْتِلَافِ  رِوَايَاتِهِمْ . 

وَفِي حَدِيثِ  عَمْرِو بْنِ شُعَيْبٍ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَدِّهِ :    "  أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  تَوَضَّأَ  فَغَسَلَ قَدَمَيْهِ " . ثُمَّ قَالَ : " هَذَا وُضُوءٌ لَا  يَقْبَلُ  اللَّهُ الصَّلَاةَ إِلَّا بِهِ "   . 

وَالْأَحَادِيثُ فِي الْبَابِ كَثِيرَةٌ جِدًّا ، وَهِيَ صَحِيحَةٌ   صَرِيحَةٌ فِي وُجُوبِ غَسْلِ الرِّجْلَيْنِ فِي الْوُضُوءِ ، وَعَدَمِ   الِاجْتِزَاءِ بِمَسْحِهِمَا . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (48)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (3)

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : الْمُرَادُ بِمَسْحِ الرِّجْلَيْنِ  غَسْلُهُمَا  . وَالْعَرَبُ تُطْلِقُ الْمَسْحَ عَلَى الْغَسْلِ أَيْضًا ،  وَتَقُولُ  تَمَسَّحْتُ بِمَعْنَى تَوَضَّأْتُ ، وَمَسَحَ الْمَطَرُ  الْأَرْضَ أَيْ  غَسَلَهَا ،   [ ص: 336 ]  وَمَسَحَ  اللَّهُ مَا بِكَ أَيْ غَسَلَ عَنْكَ الذُّنُوبَ وَالْأَذَى ،  وَلَا  مَانِعَ مِنْ كَوْنِ الْمُرَادِ بِالْمَسْحِ فِي الْأَرْجُلِ هُوَ   الْغَسْلُ ، وَالْمُرَادُ بِهِ فِي الرَّأْسِ الْمَسْحُ الَّذِي لَيْسَ   بِغَسْلٍ ، وَلَيْسَ مِنْ حَمْلِ الْمُشْتَرَكِ عَلَى مَعْنَيَيْهِ ، وَلَا   مِنْ حَمْلِ اللَّفْظِ عَلَى حَقِيقَتِهِ وَمَجَازِهِ ، لِأَنَّهُمَا   مَسْأَلَتَانِ كُلٌّ مِنْهُمَا مُنْفَرِدَةٌ عَنِ الْأُخْرَى مَعَ أَنَّ   التَّحْقِيقَ جَوَازُ حَمْلِ الْمُشْتَرَكِ عَلَى مَعْنَيَيْهِ ، كَمَا   حَقَّقَهُ الشَّيْخُ تَقِيُّ الدِّينِ أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ بْنُ تَيْمِيَّةَ   فِي  رِسَالَتِهِ فِي عُلُومِ الْقُرْآنِ ، وَحَرَّرَ أَنَّهُ هُوَ  الصَّحِيحُ  فِي مَذَاهِبِ الْأَئِمَّةِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ رَحِمَهُمُ اللَّهُ ،  وَجَمَعَ  ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ الطَّبَرِيُّ  فِي  تَفْسِيرِهِ بَيْنَ قِرَاءَةِ  النَّصْبِ وَالْجَرِّ بِأَنَّ قِرَاءَةَ  النَّصْبِ يُرَادُ بِهَا غَسْلُ  الرِّجْلَيْنِ ، لِأَنَّ الْعَطْفَ فِيهَا  عَلَى الْوُجُوهِ وَالْأَيْدِي  إِلَى الْمَرَافِقِ ، وَهُمَا مِنَ  الْمَغْسُولَاتِ بِلَا نِزَاعٍ ،  وَأَنَّ قِرَاءَةَ الْخَفْضِ يُرَادُ  بِهَا الْمَسْحُ مَعَ الْغَسْلِ ،  يَعْنِي الدَّلْكَ بِالْيَدِ أَوْ  غَيْرِهَا . 

وَالظَّاهِرُ أَنَّ حِكْمَةَ هَذَا فِي الرِّجْلَيْنِ دُونَ غَيْرِهِمَا ;   أَنَّ الرِّجْلَيْنِ هُمَا أَقْرَبُ أَعْضَاءِ الْإِنْسَانِ إِلَى   مُلَابَسَةِ الْأَقْذَارِ لِمُبَاشَرَتِهِ  مَا الْأَرْضَ فَنَاسَبَ ذَلِكَ   أَنْ يُجْمَعَ لَهُمَا بَيْنَ الْغَسْلِ بِالْمَاءِ وَالْمَسْحِ أَيِ   الدَّلْكِ بِالْيَدِ لِيَكُونَ ذَلِكَ أَبْلَغُ فِي التَّنْظِيفِ . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : الْمُرَادُ بِقِرَاءَةِ الْجَرِّ :   الْمَسْحُ ، وَلَكِنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   بَيَّنَ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ لَا يَكُونُ إِلَّا عَلَى الْخُفِّ . 

وَعَلَيْهِ فَالْآيَةُ تُشِيرُ إِلَى الْمَسْحِ عَلَى الْخُفِّ فِي   قِرَاءَةِ الْخَفْضِ ، وَالْمَسْحُ عَلَى الْخُفَّيْنِ ، إِذَا لَبِسَهُمَا   طَاهِرًا ، مُتَوَاتِرٌ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - ، لَمْ يُخَالِفْ فِيهِ إِلَّا مَنْ لَا عِبْرَةَ بِهِ ،   وَالْقَوْلُ بِنَسْخِهِ بِآيَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ يَبْطُلُ بِحَدِيثِ جَرِيرٍ   أَنَّهُ  بَالَ ثُمَّ تَوَضَّأَ ، وَمَسَحَ عَلَى خُفَّيْهِ ، فَقِيلَ لَهُ  :  تَفْعَلُ هَكَذَا ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بَالَ ، ثُمَّ تَوَضَّأَ ، وَمَسَحَ عَلَى   خُفَّيْهِ ، قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ    : فَكَانَ يُعْجِبُهُمْ هَذَا  الْحَدِيثَ ، لِأَنَّ إِسْلَامَ جَرِيرٍ  كَانَ بَعْدَ نُزُولِ  الْمَائِدَةِ ، مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ . 

وَيُوَضِّحُ عَدَمَ النَّسْخِ أَنَّ آيَةَ الْمَائِدَةِ نَزَلَتْ فِي غَزْوَةِ " الْمُرَيْسِيعِ " . 

وَلَا شَكَّ أَنَّ إِسْلَامَ جَرِيرٍ  بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ، مَعَ أَنَّ   الْمُغِيرَةَ بْنَ شُعْبَةَ  رَوَى الْمَسْحَ عَلَى الْخُفَّيْنِ عَنْ  رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي غَزْوَةِ  تَبُوكَ  ، وَهِيَ آخِرُ مَغَازِيهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  . 

وَمِمَّنْ صَرَّحَ بِنُزُولِ آيَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ فِي غَزْوَةِ "  الْمُرَيْسِيعِ " ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " فَتْحِ الْبَارِي " ، وَأَشَارَ لَهُ  الْبَدَوِيُّ الشِّنْقِيطِيُّ  فِي " نَظْمِ الْمَغَازِي " ، بِقَوْلِهِ  فِي غَزْوَةِ الْمُرَيْسِيعِ : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 


**وَالْإِفْكُ فِي قُفُولِهِمْ وَنُقِلَا أَنَّ التَّيَمُّمَ بِهَا قَدْ أُنْزِلَا* *

 [ ص: 337 ] وَالتَّيَمُّمُ فِي آيَةِ  الْمَائِدَةِ ، وَأَجْمَعَ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَلَى جَوَازِ الْمَسْحِ عَلَى  الْخُفِّ الَّذِي هُوَ مِنَ الْجُلُودِ ، وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِيمَا كَانَ مِنْ  غَيْرِ الْجِلْدِ إِذَا كَانَ صَفِيقًا سَاتِرًا لِمَحَلِّ الْفَرْضِ ،  فَقَالَ مَالِكٌ  وَأَصْحَابُهُ  : لَا يُمْسَحُ عَلَى شَيْءٍ غَيْرِ  الْجِلْدِ ; فَاشْتَرَطُوا فِي  الْمَسْحِ أَنْ يَكُونَ الْمَمْسُوحَ  خُفًّا مِنْ جُلُودٍ ، أَوْ جَوْرَبًا  مُجَلَّدًا ظَاهِرُهُ وَبَاطِنُهُ ،  يَعْنُونَ مَا فَوْقَ الْقَدَمِ وَمَا  تَحْتَهَا لَا بَاطِنَهُ الَّذِي  يَلِي الْقَدَمَ . 

وَاحْتَجُّوا بِأَنَّ الْمَسْحَ عَلَى الْخُفِّ رُخْصَةٌ ، وَأَنَّ   الرُّخَصَ لَا تَتَعَدَّى مَحَلَّهَا ، وَقَالُوا : إِنَّ النَّبِيَّ -   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لَمْ يَمْسَحْ عَلَى غَيْرِ الْجِلْدِ   ; فَلَا يَجُوزُ تَعَدِّيهِ إِلَى غَيْرِهِ ، وَهَذَا مَبْنِيٌّ عَلَى   شَطْرِ قَاعِدَةٍ أُصُولِيَّةٍ مُخْتَلَفٍ فِيهَا ، وَهِيَ : هَلْ يَلْحَقُ   بِالرُّخَصِ مَا فِي مَعْنَاهَا ، أَوْ يُقْتَصَرُ عَلَيْهَا وَلَا   تُعَدَّى مَحَلَّهَا ؟ . 

وَمِنْ فُرُوعِهَا اخْتِلَافُهُمْ فِي بَيْعِ " الْعَرَايَا " مِنَ   الْعِنَبِ بِالزَّبِيبِ الْيَابِسِ ، هَلْ يَجُوزُ إِلْحَاقًا بِالرُّطَبِ   بِالتَّمْرِ أَوْ لَا ؟ . 

وَجُمْهُورُ الْعُلَمَاءِ مِنْهُمُ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  ، وَأَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  ،  وَأَحْمَدُ  ،  وَأَصْحَابُهُمْ عَلَى عَدَمِ اشْتِرَاطِ الْجِلْدِ ،  لِأَنَّ سَبَبَ  التَّرْخِيصِ الْحَاجَةُ إِلَى ذَلِكَ وَهِيَ مَوْجُودَةٌ  فِي الْمَسْحِ  عَلَى غَيْرِ الْجِلْدِ ، وَلِمَا جَاءَ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ -  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مِنْ أَنَّهُ مَسَحَ عَلَى  الْجَوْرَبَيْنِ ، وَالْمُوقَيْنِ   . 

قَالُوا : وَالْجَوْرَبُ : لِفَافَةُ الرِّجْلِ ، وَهِيَ غَيْرُ جِلْدٍ . 

وَفِي الْقَامُوسِ : الْجَوْرَبُ لِفَافَةُ الرِّجْلِ ، وَفِي اللِّسَانِ :   الْجَوْرَبُ لِفَافَةُ الرِّجْلِ ، مُعَرَّبٌ وَهُوَ بِالْفَارِسِيةِ "   كَوْرَبُ " . 

وَأَجَابَ مَنِ اشْتَرَطَ الْجِلْدَ بِأَنَّ الْجَوْرَبَ هُوَ الْخُفُّ   الْكَبِيرُ ، كَمَا قَالَهُ بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ ، أَمَّا الْجُرْمُوقُ   وَالْمُوقُ ، فَالظَّاهِرُ أَنَّهُمَا مِنَ الْخِفَافِ . 

وَقِيلَ : إِنَّهُمَا شَيْءٌ وَاحِدٌ ، وَهُوَ الظَّاهِرُ مِنْ كَلَامِ   أَهْلِ اللُّغَةِ . وَقِيلَ : إِنَّهُمَا مُتَغَايِرَانِ ، وَفِي   الْقَامُوسِ : الْجُرْمُوقُ : كَعُصْفُورٍ الَّذِي يُلْبَسُ فَوْقَ   الْخُفِّ ، وَفِي الْقَامُوسِ أَيْضًا : الْمُوقُ خُفٌّ غَلِيظٌ يُلْبَسُ   فَوْقَ الْخُفِّ ، وَفِي اللِّسَانِ : الْجُرْمُوقُ ، خُفٌّ صَغِيرٌ ،   وَقِيلَ : خُفٌّ صَغِيرٌ يُلْبَسُ فَوْقَ الْخُفِّ ، فِي اللِّسَانِ   أَيْضًا : الْمُوقُ الَّذِي يُلْبَسُ فَوْقَ الْخُفِّ ، فَارِسِيٌّ   مُعَرَّبٌ ، وَالْمُوقُ : الْخُفُّ اهـ . 

قَالُوا : وَالتَّسَاخِينُ : الْخِفَافُ ، فَلَيْسَ فِي الْأَحَادِيثِ مَا   يُعَيِّنُ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مَسَحَ     [ ص: 338 ] عَلَى غَيْرِ  الْجِلْدِ ،  وَالْجُمْهُورُ قَالُوا : نَفْسُ الْجِلْدِ لَا أَثَرَ لَهُ ،  بَلْ كُلُّ  خُفٍّ صَفِيقٍ سَاتِرٍ لِمَحَلِّ الْفَرْضِ يُمْكِنُ فِيهِ  تَتَابُعُ  الْمَشْيِ ، يَجُوزُ الْمَسْحُ عَلَيْهِ ، جِلْدًا كَانَ أَوْ  غَيْرَهُ .
مَسَائِلُ تَتَعَلَّقُ بِالْمَسْحِ عَلَى الْخُفَّيْنِ 

الْأُولَى : أَجْمَعَ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَلَى جَوَازِ الْمَسْحِ عَلَى  الْخُفَّيْنِ فِي السَّفَرِ وَالْحَضَرِ   ; وَقَالَ الشِّيعَةُ   وَالْخَوَارِجُ    : لَا يَجُوزُ ، وَحَكَى نَحْوَهُ  الْقَاضِي أَبُو  الطَّيِّبِ  عَنْ أَبِي بَكْرِ بْنِ دَاوُدَ  ، وَالتَّحْقِيقُ عَنْ  مَالِكٍ  ، وَجُلِّ أَصْحَابِهِ ، الْقَوْلُ بِجَوَازِ الْمَسْحِ عَلَى  الْخُفِّ فِي الْحَضَرِ وَالسَّفَرِ . 

وَقَدْ رُوِيَ عَنْهُ الْمَنْعُ مُطْلَقًا ، وَرُوِيَ عَنْهُ جَوَازُهُ فِي السَّفَرِ دُونَ الْحَضَرِ . 

قَالَ  ابْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ    : لَا أَعْلَمُ أَحَدًا أَنْكَرَهُ إِلَّا  مَالِكًا  فِي  رِوَايَةٍ أَنْكَرَهَا أَكْثَرُ أَصْحَابِهِ ،  وَالرِّوَايَاتُ  الصَّحِيحَةُ عَنْهُ مُصَرِّحَةٌ بِإِثْبَاتِهِ ،  وَمُوَطَّأُهُ ، يَشْهَدُ  لِلْمَسْحِ فِي الْحَضَرِ وَالسَّفَرِ ،  وَعَلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ أَصْحَابِهِ ،  وَجَمِيعُ أَهْلِ السُّنَّةِ . 

وَقَالَ الْبَاجِيُّ    : رِوَايَةُ الْإِنْكَارِ فِي "  الْعُتْبِيَّةِ "  وَظَاهِرُهَا الْمَنْعُ ، وَإِنَّمَا مَعْنَاهَا أَنَّ  الْغَسْلَ أَفْضَلُ  مِنَ الْمَسْحِ ، قَالَ ابْنُ وَهْبٍ    : آخِرُ مَا فَارَقْتُ مَالِكًا   عَلَى الْمَسْحِ فِي الْحَضَرِ وَالسَّفَرِ ; وَهَذَا هُوَ الْحَقُّ  الَّذِي لَا شَكَّ فِيهِ ، فَمَا قَالَهُ  ابْنُ الْحَاجِبِ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ   مِنْ  جَوَازِهِ فِي السَّفَرِ دُونَ الْحَضَرِ غَيْرُ صَحِيحٍ ، لِأَنَّ   الْمَسْحَ عَلَى الْخُفِّ مُتَوَاتِرٌ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، قَالَ الزُّرْقَانِيُّ  فِي شَرْحِ " الْمُوَطَّأِ "  : وَجَمَعَ بَعْضُهُمْ رُوَاتُهُ فَجَاوَزُوا الثَّمَانِينَ ، مِنْهُمُ  الْعَشَرَةُ ، وَرَوَى  ابْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ  وَغَيْرُهُ عَنِ  الْحَسَنِ  الْبَصْرِيِّ  ، حَدَّثَنِي سَبْعُونَ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ بِالْمَسْحِ عَلَى  الْخُفَّيْنِ ، اهـ . 

وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ  فِي شَرْحِ " الْمُهَذَّبِ " : وَقَدْ نَقَلَ ابْنُ  الْمُنْذِرِ  فِي  كِتَابِ " الْإِجْمَاعِ " ، إِجْمَاعَ الْعُلَمَاءِ  عَلَى جَوَازِ  الْمَسْحِ عَلَى الْخُفِّ ، وَيَدُلُّ عَلَيْهِ  الْأَحَادِيثُ الصَّحِيحَةُ  الْمُسْتَفِيضَة  ُ فِي مَسْحِ النَّبِيِّ -  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - فِي الْحَضَرِ وَالسَّفَرِ ،  وَأَمَرَهُ بِذَلِكَ  وَتَرْخِيصُهُ فِيهِ ، وَاتِّفَاقُ الصَّحَابَةِ ،  فَمَنْ بَعْدَهُمْ  عَلَيْهِ . قَالَ  الْحَافِظُ أَبُو بَكْرٍ  الْبَيْهَقِيُّ    : رُوِّينَا جَوَازَ الْمَسْحِ عَلَى الْخُفَّيْنِ عَنْ  عُمَرَ  ، وَعَلِيٍّ  ،  وَسَعْدِ بْنِ أَبِي وَقَّاصٍ  ،  وَعَبْدِ  اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  ،  وَعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ،   وَحُذَيْفَةَ بْنِ الْيَمَانِ  ،  وَأَبِي أَيُّوبَ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ  ،   وَأَبِي مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيِّ  ،  وَعَمَّارِ بْنِ يَاسِرٍ  ،  وَجَابِرِ  بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  ،  وَعَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِ  ،  وَأَنَسِ بْنِ  مَالِكٍ  ،  وَسَهْلِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ  ،  وَأَبِي مَسْعُودٍ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ  ،   وَالْمُغِيرَةِ بْنِ شُعْبَةَ  ،  وَالْبَرَاءِ بْنِ عَازِبٍ  ،  وَأَبِي  سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ  ،   [ ص: 339 ]   وَجَابِرِ بْنِ سَمُرَةَ  ،  وَأَبِي أُمَامَةَ الْبَاهِلِيِّ  ،  وَعَبْدِ  اللَّهِ بْنِ الْحَارِثِ بْنِ جُزْءٍ  ،  وَأَبِي زَيْدٍ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ   رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ . 

قُلْتُ : وَرَوَاهُ خَلَائِقٌ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ ، غَيْرُ هَؤُلَاءِ  الَّذِينَ ذَكَرَهُمُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  ، وَأَحَادِيثُهُم  ْ مَعْرُوفَةٌ فِي  كُتُبِ السُّنَنِ وَغَيْرِهَا . 

قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيُّ    : وَفِي الْبَابِ عَنْ عُمَرَ  ، وَسَلْمَانَ  ،  وَبُرَيْدَةَ  ،  وَعَمْرِو بْنِ أُمَيَّةَ  ، وَيَعْلَى بْنِ مُرَّةَ  ،   وَعُبَادَةَ بْنِ الصَّامِتِ  ، وَأُسَامَةَ بْنِ شَرِيكٍ  ،  وَأُسَامَةَ  بْنِ زَيْدٍ  ، وَصَفْوَانَ بْنِ عَسَّالٍ  ،  وَأَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  ،   وَعَوْفِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ  ،  وَابْنِ عُمَرَ  ، وَأَبِي بَكْرَةَ  ،  وَبِلَالٍ  ،  وَخُزَيْمَةَ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ    . 

قَالَ ابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ    : وَرُوِّينَا عَنِ  الْحَسَنِ الْبَصْرِيِّ  ،  قَالَ : حَدَّثَنِي سَبْعُونَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - كَانَ يَمْسَحُ عَلَى الْخُفَّيْنِ   . 

قَالَ : وَرُوِّينَا عَنِ  ابْنِ الْمُبَارَكِ  ، قَالَ : لَيْسَ فِي الْمَسْحِ عَلَى الْخُفَّيْنِ اخْتِلَافٌ   . اهـ . 

وَقَدْ ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ مِنْ حَدِيثِ  الْمُغِيرَةِ بْنِ شُعْبَةَ   أَنَّهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مَسَحَ عَلَى الْخُفِّ فِي  غَزْوَةِ تَبُوكَ  ، وَهِيَ آخِرُ مُغَازِيهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - ، وَثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ مِنْ حَدِيثِ  جَرِيرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ  اللَّهِ الْبَجَلِيِّ  أَنَّ  النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - مَسَحَ عَلَى الْخُفِّ ،  وَلَا شَكَّ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ بَعْدَ  نُزُولِ آيَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ كَمَا  تَقَدَّمَ ، وَفِي سُنَنِ أَبِي دَاوُدَ   أَنَّهُمْ لَمَّا قَالُوا لِجَرِيرٍ    : إِنَّمَا كَانَ ذَلِكَ قَبْلَ  نُزُولِ الْمَائِدَةِ ، قَالَ : مَا أَسْلَمْتُ إِلَّا بَعْدَ نُزُولِ  الْمَائِدَةِ . 

وَهَذِهِ النُّصُوصُ الصَّحِيحَةُ الَّتِي ذَكَرْنَا تَدُلُّ عَلَى عَدَمِ   نَسْخِ الْمَسْحِ عَلَى الْخُفَّيْنِ ، وَأَنَّهُ لَا شَكَّ فِي   مَشْرُوعِيَّتِه  ِ ، فَالْخِلَافُ فِيهِ لَا وَجْهَ لَهُ الْبَتَّةَ .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ الثَّانِيَةُ : اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي غَسْلِ الرِّجْلِ  وَالْمَسْحِ عَلَى الْخُفِّ أَيُّهُمَا أَفْضَلُ ؟  فَقَالَتْ جَمَاعَةٌ  مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ : غَسْلُ الرِّجْلِ أَفْضَلُ  مِنَ الْمَسْحِ عَلَى  الْخُفِّ ، بِشَرْطِ أَنْ لَا يَتْرُكَ الْمَسْحَ  رَغْبَةً عَنِ  الرُّخْصَةِ فِي الْمَسْحِ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  ، وَمَالِكٍ  ،  وَأَبِي حَنِيفَةَ  ، وَأَصْحَابِهِمْ ، وَنَقَلَهُ ابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ   وَعَنْ  عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ  وَابْنِهِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا .  وَرَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  عَنْ  أَبِي أَيُّوبَ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ    . 

وَحُجَّةُ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ أَنَّ غَسْلَ الرِّجْلِ هُوَ الَّذِي وَاظَبَ   عَلَيْهِ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي مُعْظَمِ     [ ص: 340 ] الْأَوْقَاتِ ، وَلِأَنَّهُ هُوَ الْأَصْلُ ، وَلِأَنَّهُ أَكْثَرُ مَشَقَّةً . 

وَذَهَبَتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ إِلَى أَنَّ الْمَسْحَ  أَفْضَلُ ، وَهُوَ أَصَحُّ الرِّوَايَاتِ عَنِ  الْإِمَامِ أَحْمَدَ  ،  وَبِهِ قَالَ  الشَّعْبِيُّ  ، وَالْحَكَمُ  ، وَحَمَّادٌ    . 

وَاسْتَدَلَّ أَهْلُ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ بِقَوْلِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - فِي بَعْضِ رِوَايَاتِ حَدِيثِ  الْمُغِيرَةِ بْنِ شُعْبَةَ     : " بِهَذَا أَمَرَنِي رَبِّي " . 

وَلَفْظُهُ فِي سُنَنِ أَبِي دَاوُدَ  عَنِ  الْمُغِيرَةِ بْنِ شُعْبَةَ   أَنَّ  رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مَسَحَ  عَلَى  الْخُفَّيْنِ ، فَقُلْتُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَنَسِيتَ ؟ قَالَ :  " بَلْ  أَنْتَ نَسِيتَ ; بِهَذَا أَمَرَنِي رَبِّي عَزَّ وَجَلَّ "   . 

وَاسْتَدَلُّوا أَيْضًا بِقَوْلِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  فِي حَدِيثِ صَفْوَانَ بْنِ عَسَّالٍ  الْآتِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى  : " أَمَرَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  أَنْ نَمْسَحَ عَلَى الْخُفَّيْنِ   " الْحَدِيثَ . 

قَالُوا : وَالْأَمْرُ إِذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ لِلْوُجُوبِ ، فَلَا أَقَلَّ مِنْ   أَنْ يَكُونَ لِلنَّدْبِ ، قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - :   وَأَظْهَرُ مَا قِيلَ فِي هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ عِنْدِي ، هُوَ مَا   ذَكَرَهُ ابْنُ الْقَيِّمِ  ، وَعَزَاهُ لِشَيْخِهِ تَقِيِّ الدِّينِ  ،   وَهُوَ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لَمْ   يَكُنْ يَتَكَلَّفُ ضِدَّ حَالِهِ الَّتِي كَانَ عَلَيْهَا قَدَمَاهُ ،   بَلْ إِنْ كَانَتَا فِي الْخُفِّ مَسَحَ عَلَيْهِمَا ، وَلَمْ   يَنْزِعْهُمَا ، وَإِنْ كَانَتَا مَكْشُوفَتَيْنِ غَسَلَ الْقَدَمَيْنِ ،   وَلَمْ يَلْبَسِ الْخُفَّ لِيَمْسَحَ عَلَيْهِ ، وَهَذَا أَعْدَلُ   الْأَقْوَالِ فِي هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ ، اهـ . 

وَيُشْتَرَطُ فِي الْخُفِّ    : أَنْ يَكُونَ قَوِيًّا يُمْكِنُ تَتَابُعُ  الْمَشْيِ فِيهِ فِي  مَوَاضِعِ النُّزُولِ ، وَعِنْدَ الْحَطِّ  وَالتَّرْحَالِ ، وَفِي  الْحَوَائِجِ الَّتِي يَتَرَدَّدُ فِيهَا فِي  الْمَنْزِلِ ، وَفِي  الْمُقِيمِ نَحْوُ ذَلِكَ ، كَمَا جَرَتْ عَادَةُ  لَابِسِي الْخِفَافِ .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ الثَّالِثَةُ : إِذَا كَانَ الْخُفُّ مُخَرَّقًا ، فَفِي   جَوَازِ الْمَسْحِ عَلَيْهِ خِلَافٌ بَيْنِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، فَذَهَبَ  مَالِكٌ  وَأَصْحَابُهُ  إِلَى أَنَّهُ إِنْ ظَهَرَ مِنْ تَخْرِيقِهِ  قَدْرُ ثُلُثِ الْقَدَمِ لَمْ  يَجُزِ الْمَسْحُ عَلَيْهِ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ  أَقَلَّ مِنْ ذَلِكَ جَازَ  الْمَسْحُ عَلَيْهِ ، وَاحْتَجُّوا بِأَنَّ  الشَّرْعَ دَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّ  الثُّلُثَ آخِرُ حَدِّ الْيَسِيرِ ،  وَأَوَّلُ حَدِّ الْكَثِيرِ . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ : لَا يَجُوزُ الْمَسْحُ عَلَى خُفٍّ  فِيهِ خَرْقٌ يَبْدُو مِنْهُ شَيْءٌ مِنَ الْقَدَمِ ، وَبِهِ قَالَ   أَحْمَدُ بْنُ حَنْبَلٍ  ،  وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  فِي الْجَدِيدِ ،  وَمَعْمَرُ  بْنُ رَاشِدٍ    .
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (49)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (4)

[ ص: 341 ] وَاحْتَجَّ أَهْلُ  هَذَا الْقَوْلِ  بِأَنَّ الْمُنْكَشِفَ مِنَ الرِّجْلِ حُكْمُهُ الْغَسْلُ ،   وَالْمَسْتُورُ حُكْمُهُ الْمَسْحُ ، وَالْجَمْعُ بَيْنَ الْمَسْحِ   وَالْغَسْلِ لَا يَجُوزُ ، فَكَمَا أَنَّهُ لَا يَجُوزُ لَهُ أَنْ يَغْسِلَ   إِحْدَى رِجْلَيْهِ وَيَمْسَحَ عَلَى الْخُفِّ فِي الْأُخْرَى ، لَا   يَجُوزُ لَهُ غَسْلُ بَعْضِ الْقَدَمِ مَعَ مَسْحِ الْخُفِّ فِي الْبَاقِي   مِنْهَا . 

وَذَهَبَ  الْإِمَامُ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  وَأَصْحَابُهُ  إِلَى أَنَّ  الْخَرْقَ الْكَبِيرَ يَمْنَعُ الْمَسْحَ عَلَى الْخُفِّ  دُونَ الصَّغِيرِ  . وَحَدَّدُوا الْخَرْقَ الْكَبِيرَ بِمِقْدَارِ  ثَلَاثَةِ أَصَابِعَ . 

قِيلَ : مِنْ أَصَابِعِ الرِّجْلِ الْأَصَاغِرِ ، وَقِيلَ : مِنْ أَصَابِعِ الْيَدِ . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ : يَجُوزُ الْمَسْحُ عَلَى جَمِيعِ   الْخِفَافِ ، وَإِنْ تَخَرَّقَتْ تَخْرُّقًا كَثِيرًا مَا دَامَتْ يُمْكِنُ   تَتَابُعُ الْمَشْيِ فِيهَا ; وَنَقَلَهُ ابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ  عَنْ   سُفْيَانَ الثَّوْرِيِّ  ، وَإِسْحَاقَ  ،  وَيَزِيدَ بْنِ هَارُونَ  ،   وَأَبِي ثَوْرٍ    . 

وَرَوَى الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  فِي السُّنَنِ الْكُبْرَى عَنْ  سُفْيَانَ  الثَّوْرِيِّ  ، أَنَّهُ قَالَ : امْسَحْ عَلَيْهِمَا مَا تَعَلَّقَا  بِالْقَدَمِ ، وَإِنْ تَخَرَّقَا ، قَالَ : وَكَانَتْ كَذَلِكَ خِفَافُ  الْمُهَاجِرِينَ  وَالْأَنْصَارِ  مُخَرَّقَةً مُشَقَّقَةً ، اهـ . 

وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ    : قَوْلُ  مَعْمَرِ بْنِ رَاشِدٍ  فِي ذَلِكَ  أَحَبُّ إِلَيْنَا ، وَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ الَّذِي ذَكَرْنَا عَنِ   الثَّوْرِيِّ  ، وَمَنْ وَافَقَهُ هُوَ اخْتِيَارُ الشَّيْخِ تَقِيِّ  الدِّينِ ابْنِ تَيْمِيَّةَ    . 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ    : وَبُقُولِ  الثَّوْرِيِّ  أَقُولُ  ،  لِظَاهِرِ إِبَاحَةِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ  - الْمَسْحَ عَلَى الْخُفَّيْنِ قَوْلًا عَامًا يَدْخُلُ فِيهِ  جَمِيعُ  الْخِفَافِ . اهـ ، نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُ النَّوَوِيُّ  وَغَيْرُهُ ، وَهُوَ  قَوِيٌّ . 

وَعَنِ  الْأَوْزَاعِيِّ  إِنْ  ظَهَرَتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ رِجْلِهِ مَسَحَ  عَلَى خُفَّيْهِ ، وَعَلَى مَا  ظَهَرَ مِنْ رِجْلِهِ   . هَذَا حَاصِلُ  كَلَامِ الْعُلَمَاءِ فِي هَذِهِ  الْمَسْأَلَةِ . 

وَأَقْرَبُ الْأَقْوَالِ عِنْدِي ، الْمَسْحُ عَلَى الْخُفِّ الْمُخَرَّقِ   مَا لَمْ يَتَفَاحَشْ خَرْقُهُ حَتَّى يَمْنَعَ تَتَابُعَ الْمَشْيِ فِيهِ   لِإِطْلَاقِ النُّصُوصِ ، مَعَ أَنَّ الْغَالِبَ عَلَى خِفَافِ   الْمُسَافِرِينَ ، وَالْغُزَاةِ عَدَمُ السَّلَامَةِ مِنَ التَّخْرِيقِ ،   وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ الرَّابِعَةُ : اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي جَوَازِ  الْمَسْحِ عَلَى النَّعْلَيْنِ ،  فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ : يَجُوزُ الْمَسْحُ  عَلَى النَّعْلَيْنِ وَخَالَفَ فِي  ذَلِكَ جُمْهُورُ الْعُلَمَاءِ ،  وَاسْتَدَلَّ الْقَائِلُونَ بِالْمَسْحِ  عَلَى   [ ص:  342 ] النَّعْلَيْنِ بِأَحَادِيثَ ، مِنْهَا مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ   فِي سُنَنِهِ ، حَدَّثَنَا  عُثْمَانُ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ  ، عَنْ   وَكِيعٍ  ، عَنْ  سُفْيَانَ الثَّوْرِيِّ  ، عَنْ أَبِي قَيْسٍ  الْأَوْدِيِّ  ، هُوَ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ ثَرْوَانَ  ، عَنْ هُزَيْلِ  بْنِ شُرَحْبِيلَ  ، عَنِ  الْمُغِيرَةِ بْنِ شُعْبَةَ    : " أَنَّ  رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - تَوَضَّأَ وَمَسَحَ  الْجَوْرَبَيْنِ وَالنَّعْلَيْنِ   " ، قَالَ أَبُو دَاوُدَ    : وَكَانَ   عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ مَهْدِيٍّ  لَا يُحَدِّثُ بِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ ،  لِأَنَّ الْمَعْرُوفَ عَنِ الْمُغِيرَةِ  ، أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مَسَحَ عَلَى الْخُفَّيْنِ ، وَرَوَى هَذَا  الْحَدِيثَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ    . 

ثُمَّ قَالَ : قَالَ أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ    : رَأَيْتُ  مُسْلِمَ بْنَ  الْحَجَّاجِ  ضَعَّفَ هَذَا الْخَبَرَ ، وَقَالَ أَبُو قَيْسٍ الْأَوْدِيُّ   ، وَهُزَيْلُ بْنُ شُرَحْبِيلَ    : لَا يَحْتَمِلَانِ مَعَ  مُخَالَفَتِهِمَ  ا الْأَجِلَّةَ الَّذِينَ رَوَوْا هَذَا الْخَبَرَ عَنِ  الْمُغِيرَةِ  ، فَقَالُوا : مَسَحَ عَلَى الْخُفَّيْنِ ، وَقَالَ : لَا  نَتْرُكُ ظَاهِرَ الْقُرْآنِ بِمِثْلِ أَبِي قَيْسٍ  وَهُزَيْلٍ  ،  فَذَكَرْتُ هَذِهِ الْحِكَايَةَ عَنْ مُسْلِمٍ   لِأَبِي الْعَبَّاسِ  مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ الدَّغُولِيِّ  ، فَسَمِعْتُهُ يَقُولُ :  عَلِيُّ بْنُ شَيْبَانَ  يَقُولُ : سَمِعْتُ أَبَا قُدَامَةَ  السَّرَخْسِيَّ  يَقُولُ : قَالَ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ  مَهْدِيٍّ :  قُلْتُ  لِسُفْيَانَ الثَّوْرِيِّ    : لَوْ حَدَّثْتَنِي بِحَدِيثِ أَبِي  قَيْسٍ  عَنْ هُزَيْلٍ  مَا قَبِلْتُهُ مِنْكَ ، فَقَالَ سُفْيَانُ    :  الْحَدِيثُ ضَعِيفٌ أَوْ وَاهٍ ، أَوْ كَلِمَةً نَحْوَهَا ، اهـ . 

وَرَوَى الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  أَيْضًا عَنْ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْإِمَامِ  أَحْمَدَ بْنِ حَنْبَلٍ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ حَدَّثْتُ أَبِي بِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ  ، فَقَالَ أَبِي : لَيْسَ يُرْوَى هَذَا إِلَّا مِنْ حَدِيثِ أَبِي قَيْسٍ   ، قَالَ أَبِي : إِنَّ  عَبْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنَ مَهْدِيٍّ  ، يَقُولُ :  هُوَ مُنْكَرٌ ، وَرَوَى الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  أَيْضًا عَنْ  عَلِيِّ بْنِ  الْمَدِينِيِّ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ : حَدِيثُ  الْمُغِيرَةِ بْنِ شُعْبَةَ  فِي  الْمَسْحِ رَوَاهُ عَنِ الْمُغِيرَةِ  أَهْلُ الْمَدِينَةِ  ، وَأَهْلُ  الْكُوفَةِ  ، وَأَهْلُ الْبَصْرَةِ  ، وَرَوَاهُ هُزَيْلُ بْنُ  شُرَحْبِيلَ  عَنِ الْمُغِيرَةِ  ، إِلَّا أَنَّهُ قَالَ : وَمَسَحَ عَلَى  الْجَوْرَبَيْنِ ، وَخَالَفَ النَّاسَ . 

وَرُوِيَ أَيْضًا عَنْ  يَحْيَى بْنِ مَعِينٍ  ، أَنَّهُ قَالَ فِي هَذَا  الْحَدِيثِ : النَّاسُ كُلُّهُمْ يَرْوُونَهُ عَلَى الْخُفَّيْنِ غَيْرَ  أَبِي قَيْسٍ  ، ثُمَّ ذَكَرَ أَيْضًا مَا قَدَّمْنَا عَنْ أَبِي دَاوُدَ   مِنْ أَنَّ  عَبْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنَ مَهْدِيٍّ  كَانَ لَا يُحَدِّثُ  بِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ ، لِأَنَّ الْمَعْرُوفَ عَنِ الْمُغِيرَةِ  أَنَّ  النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مَسَحَ عَلَى  الْخُفَّيْنِ ، وَقَالَ أَبُو دَاوُدَ    : وَرُوِيَ هَذَا الْحَدِيثُ  أَيْضًا عَنْ  أَبِي مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيِّ  ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، وَلَيْسَ بِالْقَوِيِّ وَلَا  بِالْمُتَّصِلِ ، وَبَيَّنَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  مُرَادَ أَبِي دَاوُدَ   بِكَوْنِهِ غَيْرَ مُتَّصِلٍ وَغَيْرَ قَوِيٍّ ، فَعَدَمُ اتِّصَالِهِ ،  إِنَّمَا هُوَ لِأَنَّ رَاوِيَهُ عَنْ  أَبِي مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيِّ  هُوَ   الضَّحَّاكُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  ، قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ    :  وَالضَّحَّاكُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ    : لَمْ يَثْبُتْ سَمَاعُهُ مِنْ  أَبِي مُوسَى  ، وَعَدَمُ قُوَّتِهِ ; لِأَنَّ فِي إِسْنَادِهِ عِيسَى بْنَ  سِنَانٍ  ، قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ    : وَعِيسَى بْنُ سِنَانٍ  ضَعِيفٌ ،  اهـ . 

 [ ص: 343 ] وَقَالَ فِيهِ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي  "  التَّقْرِيبِ " : لَيِّنُ الْحَدِيثِ ، وَاعْتَرَضَ الْمُخَالِفُونَ   تَضْعِيفَ الْحَدِيثِ الْمَذْكُورِ فِي الْمَسْحِ عَلَى الْجَوْرَبَيْنِ   وَالنَّعْلَيْنِ ، قَالُوا : أَخْرَجَهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  ، وَسَكَتَ عَنْهُ ،  وَمَا سَكَتَ عَنْهُ فَأَقَلُّ دَرَجَاتِهِ عِنْدَهُ الْحَسَنُ ، قَالُوا :  وَصَحَّحَهُ  ابْنُ حِبَّانَ  ، وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيُّ    : حَسَنٌ  صَحِيحٌ ، قَالُوا : وَأَبُو قَيْسٍ  وَثَّقَهُ  ابْنُ مَعِينٍ  ، وَقَالَ  الْعِجْلِيُّ    : ثِقَةٌ ثَبْتٌ ، وَهُزَيْلٌ  وَثَّقَهُ الْعِجْلِيُّ  ،  وَأَخْرَجَ لَهُمَا مَعًا  الْبُخَارِيُّ  فِي  صَحِيحِهِ ، ثُمَّ  إِنَّهُمَا لَمْ يُخَالِفَا النَّاسَ مُخَالَفَةَ  مُعَارَضَةٍ ، بَلْ  رَوَيَا أَمْرًا زَائِدًا عَلَى مَا رَوَوْهُ بِطْرِيقٍ  مُسْتَقِلٍّ  غَيْرِ مُعَارَضٍ ، فَيُحْمَلُ عَلَى أَنَّهُمَا حَدِيثَانِ  قَالُوا :  وَلَا نُسَلِّمُ عَدَمَ سَمَاعِ  الضَّحَّاكِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ   مِنْ أَبِي مُوسَى  ، لِأَنَّ الْمُعَاصَرَةَ كَافِيَةٌ فِي ذَلِكَ كَمَا  حَقَّقَهُ  مُسْلِمُ بْنُ الْحَجَّاجِ  فِي مُقَدِّمَةِ صَحِيحِهِ ;  وَلِأَنَّ عَبْدَ الْغَنِيِّ  قَالَ فِي " الْكَمَالِ " : سَمِعَ  الضَّحَّاكُ  مِنْ أَبِي مُوسَى  ، قَالُوا : وَعِيسَى بْنُ سِنَانٍ  ،  وَثَّقَهُ  ابْنُ مَعِينٍ  وَضَعَّفَهُ غَيْرُهُ ، وَقَدْ أَخْرَجَ  التِّرْمِذِيُّ  فِي " الْجَنَائِزِ " حَدِيثًا فِي سَنَدِهِ عِيسَى بْنُ  سِنَانٍ  هَذَا ، وَحَسَّنَهُ . 

وَيَعْتَضِدُ الْحَدِيثُ الْمَذْكُورُ أَيْضًا بِمَا جَاءَ فِي بَعْضِ  رِوَايَاتِ حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  الثَّابِتِ فِي الصَّحِيحِ أَنَّ  عُبَيْدَ بْنَ جُرَيْجٍ  قَالَ لَهُ : يَا أَبَا عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ   رَأَيْتُكُ  تَصْنَعُ أَرْبَعًا لَمْ أَرَ أَحَدًا مِنْ أَصْحَابِكَ  يَصْنَعُهَا ،  قَالَ : مَا هُنَّ ؟ فَذَكَرَهُنَّ ، وَقَالَ فِيهِنَّ :  رَأَيْتُكَ  تَلْبَسُ النِّعَالَ السَّبْتِيَّةَ ، قَالَ : أَمَّا  النِّعَالُ  السَّبْتِيَّةُ ، " فَإِنِّي رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ -  صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَلْبَسُ النِّعَالَ الَّتِي لَيْسَ  فِيهَا شَعْرٌ  وَيَتَوَضَّأُ فِيهَا ، فَأَنَا أُحِبُّ أَنْ أَلْبَسَهَا "    . 

قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  ، بَعْدَ أَنْ سَاقَ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ بِسَنَدِهِ :  وَرَوَاهُ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  فِي الصَّحِيحِ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ  يُوسُفَ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ  ، وَرَوَاهُ مُسْلِمٌ  عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ يَحْيَى  ،  وَرَوَاهُ جَمَاعَةٌ عَنْ  سَعِيدٍ الْمَقْبُرِيِّ  ، وَرَوَاهُ  ابْنُ  عُيَيْنَةَ  عَنِ  ابْنِ عَجْلَانَ  عَنِ الْمَقْبُرِيِّ  ، فَزَادَ فِيهِ :  وَيَمْسَحُ عَلَيْهَا ; وَهُوَ مَحَلُّ الشَّاهِدِ ، قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ      : وَهَذِهِ الزِّيَادَةُ وَإِنْ كَانَتْ مَحْفُوظَةً فَلَا يُنَافِي   غَسْلَهُمَا ، فَقَدْ يَغْسِلُهُمَا فِي النَّعْلِ ، وَيَمْسَحُ   عَلَيْهِمَا . 

وَيَعْتَضِدُ الِاسْتِدْلَالُ الْمَذْكُورُ أَيْضًا فِي الْمَسْحِ عَلَى  النَّعْلَيْنِ بِمَا رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَنْ  زَيْدِ  بْنِ وَهْبٍ  ، قَالَ : بَالَ عَلِيٌّ  ، وَهُوَ قَائِمٌ ثُمَّ تَوَضَّأَ ،  وَمَسَحَ عَلَى النَّعْلَيْنِ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : وَبِإِسْنَادِهِ قَالَ :  حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَانُ  عَنْ  سَلَمَةَ بْنِ كُهَيْلٍ  ، عَنْ أَبِي  ظَبْيَانَ  ، قَالَ : " بَالَ عَلِيٌّ  وَهُوَ قَائِمٌ ثُمَّ تَوَضَّأَ  وَمَسَحَ عَلَى النَّعْلَيْنِ ثُمَّ خَرَجَ فَصَلَّى الظُّهْرَ   " . 

وَأَخْرَجَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  أَيْضًا نَحْوَهُ عَنْ أَبِي ظَبْيَانَ   بِسَنَدٍ آخَرَ ، وَيَعْتَضِدُ الِاسْتِدْلَالُ الْمَذْكُورُ   [ ص:  344 ] بِمَا رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  أَيْضًا مِنْ طَرِيقِ رَوَّادِ بْنِ  الْجَرَّاحِ  ، عَنْ سُفْيَانَ  ، عَنْ  زَيْدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ  ، عَنْ   عَطَاءِ بْنِ يَسَارٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    : " أَنَّ رَسُولَ  اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - تَوَضَّأَ مَرَّةً مَرَّةً ،  وَمَسَحَ عَلَى نَعْلَيْهِ   " . 

ثُمَّ قَالَ : هَكَذَا رَوَاهُ رَوَّادُ بْنُ الْجَرَّاحِ  ، وَهُوَ  يَنْفَرِدُ عَنِ  الثَّوْرِيِّ  بِمَنَاكِيرَ هَذَا أَحَدُهَا ،  وَالثِّقَاتُ رَوَوْهُ عَنِ  الثَّوْرِيِّ  دُونَ هَذِهِ اللَّفْظَةِ . 

وَرُوِيَ عَنْ  زَيْدِ بْنِ الْحُبَابِ  عَنِ  الثَّوْرِيِّ  هَكَذَا ،  وَلَيْسَ بِمَحْفُوظٍ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا  أَبُو الْحَسَنِ بْنُ  عَبْدَانَ  ، أَنْبَأَ  سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الطَّبَرَانِيُّ  ،  ثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ عُمَرَ الْوَكِيعِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنِي  أَبِي ، ثَنَا  زَيْدُ بْنُ الْحُبَابِ  ، ثَنَا سُفْيَانُ  فَذَكَرَهُ  بِإِسْنَادِهِ : " أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  مَسَحَ عَلَى النَّعْلَيْنِ   " ، اهـ . 

قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  بَعْدَ أَنْ سَاقَهُ : وَالصَّحِيحُ رِوَايَةُ  الْجَمَاعَةِ ، وَرَوَاهُ  عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ الدَّرَاوَرْدِي  ُّ  ،   وَهِشَامُ بْنُ سَعْدٍ  ، عَنْ  زَيْدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ  ، فَحَكَيَا فِي  الْحَدِيثِ : " رَشًّا عَلَى الرِّجْلِ وَفِيهَا النَّعْلُ   " ، وَذَلِكَ  يَحْتَمِلُ أَنْ يَكُونَ غَسَلَهَا فِي النَّعْلِ . 

فَقَدْ رَوَاهُ  سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ بِلَالٍ  ،  وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَجْلَانَ   ،  وَوَرْقَاءُ بْنُ عُمَرَ  ،  وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ أَبِي  كَثِيرٍ  ، عَنْ  زَيْدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ  ، فَحَكَوْا فِي الْحَدِيثِ  غَسْلَهُ رِجْلَيْهِ ، وَالْحَدِيثُ حَدِيثٌ وَاحِدٌ . 

وَالْعَدَدُ الْكَثِيرُ أَوْلَى بِالْحِفْظِ مِنَ الْعَدَدِ الْيَسِيرِ ،   مَعَ فَضْلِ حِفْظِ مَنْ حَفِظَ فِيهِ الْغَسْلَ بَعْدَ الرَّشِّ عَلَى   مَنْ لَمْ يَحْفَظْهُ ، وَيَعْتَضِدُ الِاسْتِدْلَالُ الْمَذْكُورُ أَيْضًا   بِمَا رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  أَيْضًا ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَلِيٍّ  الرُّوذْبَارِيّ  ُ  ، أَنَا  أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ دَاسَةَ  ، ثَنَا أَبُو  دَاوُدَ  ، ثَنَا مُسَدَّدٌ  ، وَعَبَّادُ بْنُ مُوسَى  ، قَالَا : ثَنَا  هُشَيْمٌ  ، عَنْ  يَعْلَى بْنِ عَطَاءٍ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، قَالَ عَبَّادٌ     : قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنِي أَوْسُ بْنُ أَبِي أَوْسٍ الثَّقَفِيُّ  قَالَ : "  رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  تَوَضَّأَ وَمَسَحَ عَلَى نَعْلَيْهِ وَقَدَمَيْهِ   " . 

وَقَالَ مُسَدَّدٌ    : إِنَّهُ رَأَى رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، وَرَوَاهُ  حَمَّادُ بْنُ سَلَمَةَ  عَنْ  يَعْلَى  بْنِ عَطَاءٍ  ، عَنْ أَوْسٍ الثَّقَفِيِّ    : " أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ -  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - تَوَضَّأَ وَمَسَحَ عَلَى نَعْلَيْهِ    " وَهُوَ مُنْقَطِعٌ ، أَخْبَرَنَاهُ  أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ فُورَكَ  ،  أَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ  ، ثَنَا  يُونُسُ بْنُ حَبِيبٍ  ،  ثَنَا  أَبُو دَاوُدَ الطَّيَالِسِيُّ  ، ثَنَا  حَمَّادُ بْنُ سَلَمَةَ  ،  فَذَكَرَهُ . 

وَهَذَا الْإِسْنَادُ غَيْرُ قَوِيٍّ ، وَهُوَ يَحْتَمِلُ مَا احْتَمَلَ الْحَدِيثُ الْأَوَّلُ ، اهـ كَلَامُ الْبَيْهَقِيِّ    . 

وَلَا يَخْفَى أَنَّ حَاصِلَهُ أَنَّ أَحَادِيثَ الْمَسْحِ عَلَى النَّعْلَيْنِ مِنْهَا مَا هُوَ ضَعِيفٌ لَا يُحْتَجُّ   [ ص:  345 ] بِهِ ، وَمِنْهَا مَا مَعْنَاهُ عِنْدَهُ : " أَنَّهُ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - غَسَلَ رِجْلَيْهِ فِي النَّعْلَيْنِ   " . 

ثُمَّ اسْتَدَلَّ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  عَلَى أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْوُضُوءِ فِي  النَّعْلَيْنِ غَسْلُ الرِّجْلَيْنِ فِيهِمَا بِحَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  ،  الثَّابِتِ فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ ، أَنَّهُ قَالَ : " أَمَّا  النِّعَالُ  السَّبْتِيَّةُ فَإِنِّي رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَلْبَسُ النِّعَالَ الَّتِي لَيْسَ فِيهَا  شَعْرٌ ،  وَيَتَوَضَّأُ فِيهَا ، فَأَنَا أُحِبُّ أَنْ أَلْبَسَهَا   " اهـ . 

وَمُرَادُ الْبَيْهَقِيِّ  أَنَّ مَعْنَى قَوْلِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ    "  وَيَتَوَضَّأُ " فِيهَا أَنَّهُ يَغْسِلُ رِجْلَيْهِ فِيهَا ، وَقَدْ  عَلِمْتَ أَنَّا قَدَّمْنَا رِوَايَةَ  ابْنِ عُيَيْنَةَ  الَّتِي  ذَكَرَهَا الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  عَنِ  ابْنِ عَجْلَانَ  ، عَنِ الْمَقْبُرِيِّ  ،  وَفِيهَا زِيَادَةٌ " وَيَمْسَحُ عَلَيْهَا " . 

وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ    - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - فِي مَنْعِ  الْمَسْحِ  عَلَى النَّعْلَيْنِ وَالْجَوْرَبَيْ  نِ : وَالْأَصْلُ وُجُوبُ  غَسْلِ  الرِّجْلَيْنِ إِلَّا مَا خَصَّتْهُ سُنَّةٌ ثَابِتَةٌ ، أَوْ  إِجْمَاعٌ  لَا يُخْتَلَفُ فِيهِ ، وَلَيْسَ عَلَى الْمَسْحِ عَلَى  النَّعْلَيْنِ  وَلَا عَلَى الْجَوْرَبَيْنِ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمَا ، اهـ . 

وَأُجِيبَ مِنْ جِهَةِ الْمُخَالِفِينَ بِثُبُوتِ الْمَسْحِ عَلَى   الْجَوْرَبَيْنِ وَالنَّعْلَيْنِ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالُوا : إِنَّ التِّرْمِذِيَّ  صَحَّحَ الْمَسْحَ  عَلَى الْجَوْرَبَيْنِ وَالنَّعْلَيْنِ ، وَحَسَّنَهُ مِنْ حَدِيثِ  هُزَيْلٍ  عَنِ الْمُغِيرَةِ  ، وَحَسَّنَهُ أَيْضًا مِنْ حَدِيثِ  الضَّحَّاكِ  عَنْ أَبِي مُوسَى  ، وَصَحَّحَ  ابْنُ حِبَّانَ  الْمَسْحَ  عَلَى النَّعْلَيْنِ مِنْ حَدِيثِ أَوْسٍ  ، وَصَحَّحَ  ابْنُ خُزَيْمَةَ   حَدِيثَ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  فِي الْمَسْحِ عَلَى النِّعَالِ السَّبْتِيَّةِ . 

قَالُوا : وَمَا ذَكَرَهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  مِنْ حَدِيثِ  زَيْدِ بْنِ  الْحُبَابِ  ، عَنِ  الثَّوْرِيِّ  فِي الْمَسْحِ عَلَى النَّعْلَيْنِ ،  حَدِيثٌ جَيِّدٌ قَالُوا : وَرَوَى الْبَزَّارُ  عَنِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَتَوَضَّأُ وَنَعْلَاهُ فِي رِجْلَيْهِ ، وَيَمْسَحُ عَلَيْهِمَا . 

وَيَقُولُ : " كَذَلِكَ كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَفْعَلُ " ، وَصَحَّحَهُ  ابْنُ الْقَطَّانِ    . 

وَقَالَ  ابْنُ حَزْمٍ    : الْمَنْعُ مِنَ الْمَسْحِ عَلَى  الْجَوْرَبَيْنِ خَطَأٌ  ، لِأَنَّهُ خِلَافُ السُّنَّةِ الثَّابِتَةِ عَنْ  رَسُولِ اللَّهِ -  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَخِلَافُ  الْآثَارِ . هَذَا حَاصِلُ  مَا جَاءَ فِي الْمَسْحِ عَلَى النَّعْلَيْنِ  وَالْجَوْرَبَيْ  نِ . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (50)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (5)
*
قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - : إِنْ كَانَ الْمُرَادُ  بِالْمَسْحِ عَلَى النَّعْلَيْنِ وَالْجَوْرَبَيْ  نِ ، أَنَّ   [ ص:  346 ] الْجَوْرَبَيْنِ  مُلْصَقَانِ بِالنَّعْلَيْنِ ، بِحَيْثُ يَكُونُ  الْمَجْمُوعُ سَاتِرًا  لِمَحَلِّ الْفَرْضِ مَعَ إِمْكَانِ تَتَابُعِ  الْمَشْيِ فِيهِ ،  وَالْجَوْرَبَان  ِ صَفِيقَانِ فَلَا إِشْكَالَ . 

وَإِنْ كَانَ الْمُرَادُ الْمَسْحَ عَلَى النَّعْلَيْنِ بِانْفِرَادِهِم  َا ،   فَفِي النَّفْسِ مِنْهُ شَيْءٌ ; لِأَنَّهُ حِينَئِذٍ لَمْ يَغْسِلْ   رِجْلَهُ ، وَلَمْ يَمْسَحْ عَلَى سَاتِرٍ لَهَا ، فَلَمْ يَأْتِ   بِالْأَصْلِ ، وَلَا بِالْبَدَلِ . 

وَالْمَسْحُ عَلَى نَفْسِ الرِّجْلِ تَرُدُّهُ الْأَحَادِيثُ الصَّحِيحَةُ   الْمُصَرِّحَةُ بِمَنْعِ ذَلِكَ بِكَثْرَةٍ كَقَوْلِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " وَيْلٌ لِلْأَعْقَابِ مِنَ النَّارِ   " ،  وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ الْخَامِسَةُ : اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي تَوْقِيتِ الْمَسْحِ عَلَى الْخُفَّيْنِ   . 

فَذَهَبَ جُمْهُورُ الْعُلَمَاءِ إِلَى تَوْقِيتِ الْمَسْحِ بِيَوْمٍ   وَلَيْلَةٍ لِلْمُقِيمِ ، وَثَلَاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ بِلَيَالِيهِنَّ   لِلْمُسَافِرِ . 

وَإِلَيْهِ ذَهَبَ الْأَئِمَّةُ الثَّلَاثَةُ : أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  ،   وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  ، وَأَحْمَدُ  ، وَأَصْحَابُهُمْ وَهُوَ مَذْهَبُ   الثَّوْرِيِّ  ،  وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ِّ  ،  وَأَبِي ثَوْرٍ  ،  وَإِسْحَاقَ  بْنِ رَاهَوَيْهِ  ،  وَدَاوُدَ الظَّاهِرِيِّ  ،  وَمُحَمَّدِ بْنِ  جَرِيرٍ الطَّبَرِيِّ  ، وَالْحَسَنِ بْنِ صَالِحِ بْنِ حُسَيْنٍ    . 

وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِهِ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ :  عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ  ،   وَابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ  ،  وَابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَحُذَيْفَةُ  ،  وَالْمُغِيرَةُ  ، وَأَبُو زَيْدٍ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ    . 

وَرُوِيَ أَيْضًا عَنْ  عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، وَعَنْ جَمِيعِهِمْ . 

وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِهِ مِنَ التَّابِعِينَ  شُرَيْحٌ الْقَاضِي  ،   وَعَطَاءُ بْنُ أَبِي رَبَاحٍ  ،  وَالشَّعْبِيُّ  ،  وَعُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ  الْعَزِيزِ    . 

وَقَالَ  أَبُو عُمَرَ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ    : أَكْثَرُ التَّابِعِينَ وَالْفُقَهَاءِ عَلَى ذَلِكَ . 

وَقَالَ  أَبُو عِيسَى التِّرْمِذِيُّ    :  التَّوْقِيتُ ثَلَاثًا  لِلْمُسَافِرِ ، وَيَوْمًا وَلَيْلَةً لِلْمُقِيمِ  هُوَ قَوْلُ عَامَّةِ  الْعُلَمَاءِ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ ، وَالتَّابِعِينَ  وَمَنْ بَعْدَهُمْ . 

وَقَالَ الْخَطَّابِيُّ    : التَّوْقِيتُ قَوْلُ عَامَّةِ الْفُقَهَاءِ ، قَالَهُ النَّوَوِيُّ    . 

وَحُجَّةُ أَهْلِ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ بِتَوْقِيتِ الْمَسْحِ الْأَحَادِيثُ  الْوَارِدَةُ بِذَلِكَ ، فَمِنْ ذَلِكَ حَدِيثُ عَلِيٍّ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ  عَنْهُ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  - : " لِلْمُسَافِرِ ثَلَاثَةُ أَيَّامٍ وَلَيَالِيهِنَّ ، وَلِلْمُقِيمِ ،  يَوْمٌ وَلَيْلَةٌ   " ، أَخْرَجَهُ مُسْلِمٌ  ،  وَالْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  ،   وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ  ُ  ،  وَالنَّسَائِيُّ  ،  وَابْنُ مَاجَهْ  ، وَابْنُ   [  ص: 347 ] حِبَّانَ    . 

وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ أَيْضًا حَدِيثُ أَبِي بَكْرَةَ  عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " أَنَّهُ  رَخَّصَ لِلْمُسَافِرِ  ثَلَاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَلَيَالِيهِنَّ ،  وَلِلْمُقِيمِ يَوْمًا وَلَيْلَةً ،  إِذَا تَطَهَّرَ فَلَبِسَ خُفَّيْهِ  أَنْ يَمْسَحَ عَلَيْهِمَا   " ،  أَخْرَجَهُ  ابْنُ خُزَيْمَةَ  ،  وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيُّ ،   وَابْنُ أَبِي  شَيْبَةَ  ،  وَابْنُ حِبَّانَ  ، وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ُ  ،  وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ  ُ   فِي الْعِلَلِ ،  وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  ،  وَابْنُ الْجَارُودِ  ،  وَالْأَثْرَمُ  فِي سُنَنِهِ ، وَصَحَّحَهُ الْخَطَّابِيُّ  ،  وَابْنُ  خُزَيْمَةَ  ، وَغَيْرُهُمَا . 

وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ أَيْضًا حَدِيثُ صَفْوَانَ بْنِ عَسَّالٍ الْمُرَادِيِّ   قَالَ : " أَمَرَنَا  ، يَعْنِي النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - ، أَنْ  نَمْسَحَ عَلَى الْخُفَّيْنِ إِذَا نَحْنُ  أَدْخَلْنَاهَا عَلَى طُهْرٍ  ثَلَاثًا إِذَا سَافَرْنَا ، وَيَوْمًا  وَلَيْلَةً إِذَا أَقَمْنَا ، وَلَا  نَخْلَعَهُمَا مِنْ غَائِطٍ ، وَلَا  بَوْلٍ ، وَلَا نَوْمٍ ، وَلَا  نَخْلَعَهُمَا إِلَّا مِنْ جَنَابَةٍ   " ،  أَخْرَجَهُ  الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  ،  وَابْنُ خُزَيْمَةَ  ،   وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ  ُ  ، وَصَحَّحَاهُ ،  وَالنَّسَائِيُّ  ،  وَابْنُ مَاجَهْ   ،  وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  ،  وَابْنُ حِبَّانَ  ،  وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيُّ  ،  وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ُ    . 

قَالَ الشَّوْكَانِيُّ  فِي " نَيْلِ الْأَوْطَارِ " : وَحَكَى  التِّرْمِذِيُّ  عَنِ  الْبُخَارِيِّ  ، أَنَّهُ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ ،  وَمَدَارُهُ عَلَى  عَاصِمِ بْنِ أَبِي النُّجُودِ  ،  وَهُوَ صَدُوقٌ ،  سَيِّئُ الْحِفْظِ ، وَقَدْ تَابَعَهُ جَمَاعَةٌ ،  وَرَوَاهُ عَنْهُ  أَكْثَرُ مِنْ أَرْبَعِينَ نَفْسًا ، قَالَهُ ابْنُ مِنْدَهْ  ، اهـ . 

وَذَهَبَتْ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ إِلَى عَدَمِ تَوْقِيتِ  الْمَسْحِ وَقَالُوا : إِنَّ مَنْ لَبِسَ خُفَّيْهِ وَهُوَ طَاهِرٌ ،  مَسَحَ عَلَيْهِمَا مَا بَدَا لَهُ ، وَلَا يَلْزَمُهُ خَلْعُهُمَا إِلَّا  مِنْ جَنَابَةٍ . 

وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِهَذَا الْقَوْلِ مَالِكٌ  ، وَأَصْحَابُهُ ،  وَاللَّيْثُ بْنُ سَعْدٍ  ،  وَالْحَسَنُ الْبَصْرِيُّ    . 

وَيُرْوَى عَنْ  أَبِي سَلَمَةَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  ،   وَالشَّعْبِيِّ  ، وَرَبِيعَةَ  ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  فِي  الْقَدِيمِ ، وَهُوَ مَرْوِيٌّ عَنْ  عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ  ، وَابْنِهِ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  ،  وَعُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ . 

وَحُجَّةُ أَهْلِ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ مَا رَوَاهُ الْحَاكِمُ  بِإِسْنَادٍ  صَحِيحٍ عَنْ أَنَسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " إِذَا  تَوَضَّأَ أَحَدُكُمْ ، فَلَبِسَ  خُفَّيْهِ ، فَلْيَمْسَحْ عَلَيْهِمَا ،  وَلْيُصَلِّ فِيهِمَا ، وَلَا  يَخْلَعْهُمَا إِنْ شَاءَ ، إِلَّا مِنْ  جَنَابَةٍ وَنَحْوِهِ   " .  وَأَخْرَجَهُ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ    . 

وَهَذَا الْحَدِيثُ الصَّحِيحُ الَّذِي أَخْرَجَهُ الْحَاكِمُ  وَغَيْرُهُ ،  يَعْتَضِدُ بِمَا رَوَاهُ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  عَنْ  مَيْمُونَةَ بِنْتِ  الْحَارِثِ الْهِلَالِيَّةِ  ، زَوْجِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مِنْ عَدَمِ التَّوْقِيتِ . 

 [ ص: 348 ] وَيُؤَيِّدُهُ أَيْضًا مَا رَوَاهُ  أَبُو دَاوُدَ  ،  وَابْنُ مَاجَهْ  ،  وَابْنُ حِبَّانَ  ، عَنْ   خُزَيْمَةَ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ  رَضِيَ  اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، أَنَّهُ زَادَ فِي  حَدِيثِ التَّوْقِيتِ مَا لَفْظُهُ :  وَلَوِ اسْتَزَدْنَاهُ لَزَادَنَا ،  وَفِي لَفْظٍ : " لَوْ مَضَى  السَّائِلُ عَلَى مَسْأَلَتِهِ لَجَعَلَهَا  خَمْسًا " ، يَعْنِي لَيَالِيَ  التَّوْقِيتِ لِلْمَسْحِ . 

وَحَدِيثُ خُزَيْمَةَ  هَذَا الَّذِي فِيهِ الزِّيَادَةُ الْمَذْكُورَةُ  صَحَّحَهُ  ابْنُ مَعِينٍ  ،  وَابْنُ حِبَّانَ  وَغَيْرُهُمَا ، وَبِهِ  تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ادِّعَاءَ النَّوَوِيِّ  فِي " شَرْحِ الْمُهَذَّبِ "  الِاتِّفَاقَ عَلَى ضَعْفِهِ ، غَيْرُ صَحِيحٍ . 

وَقَوْلُ  الْبُخَارِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ . إِنَّهُ لَا يَصِحُّ عِنْدَهُ  لِأَنَّهُ لَا يُعْرَفُ لِلْجَدَلِيِّ  سَمَاعٌ مِنْ خُزَيْمَةَ  ،  مَبْنِيٌّ عَلَى شَرْطِهِ ، وَهُوَ ثُبُوتُ اللُّقِىِّ . 

وَقَدْ أَوْضَحَ  مُسْلِمُ بْنُ الْحَجَّاجِ     - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - فِي  مُقَدِّمَةِ صَحِيحِهِ ، أَنَّ الْحَقَّ هُوَ  الِاكْتِفَاءُ بِإِمْكَانِ  اللُّقِىِّ بِثُبُوتِ الْمُعَاصَرَةِ ، وَهُوَ  مَذْهَبُ جُمْهُورِ  الْعُلَمَاءِ . 

فَإِنْ قِيلَ : حَدِيثُ خُزَيْمَةَ  الَّذِي فِيهِ  الزِّيَادَةُ ، ظَنَّ  فِيهِ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - لَوِ  اسْتُزِيدَ لَزَادَ ، وَقَدْ رَوَاهُ غَيْرُهُ ، وَلَمْ  يَظُنَّ هَذَا  الظَّنَّ ، وَلَا حُجَّةَ فِي ظَنِّ صَحَابِيٍّ خَالَفَهُ  غَيْرُهُ فِيهِ .  

فَالْجَوَابُ : أَنَّ خُزَيْمَةَ  هُوَ ذُو الشَّهَادَتَيْن  ِ  الَّذِي  جَعَلَهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِمَثَابَةِ  شَاهِدَيْنِ ،  وَعَدَالَتُهُ ، وَصِدْقُهُ ، يَمْنَعَانِهِ مِنْ أَنْ  يَجْزِمَ  بِأَنَّهُ لَوِ اسْتُزِيدَ لَزَادَ إِلَّا وَهُوَ عَارِفٌ أَنَّ  الْأَمْرَ  كَذَلِكَ ، بِأُمُورٍ أُخَرَ اطَّلَعَ هُوَ عَلَيْهَا ، وَلَمْ  يَطَّلِعْ  عَلَيْهَا غَيْرُهُ . 

وَمِمَّا يُؤَيِّدُ عَدَمَ التَّوْقِيتِ مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  ،  وَقَالَ : لَيْسَ بِالْقَوِيِّ عَنْ أُبَيِّ بْنِ عُمَارَةَ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، أَنَّهُ قَالَ : " يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَمْسَحُ عَلَى   الْخُفَّيْنِ ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ ، قَالَ : يَوْمًا ، قَالَ : نَعَمْ ، قَالَ   : وَيَوْمَيْنِ ، قَالَ : نَعَمْ ، قَالَ : وَثَلَاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ ، قَالَ  :  نَعَمْ ، وَمَا شِئْتَ "   . 

وَهَذَا الْحَدِيثُ وَإِنْ كَانَ لَا يَصْلُحُ دَلِيلًا مُسْتَقِلًّا ،   فَإِنَّهُ يَصْلُحُ لِتَقْوِيَةِ غَيْرِهِ مِنَ الْأَحَادِيثِ الَّتِي   ذَكَرْنَا . 

فَحَدِيثُ أَنَسٍ  فِي عَدَمِ التَّوْقِيتِ صَحِيحٌ ، وَيَعْتَضِدُ  بِحَدِيثِ خُزَيْمَةَ  الَّذِي فِيهِ الزِّيَادَةُ ، وَحَدِيثُ مَيْمُونَةَ   ، وَحَدِيثُ أُبَيِّ بْنِ عُمَارَةَ  ، وَبِالْآثَارِ الْمَوْقُوفَةِ  عَلَى عُمَرَ  ، وَابْنِهِ ،  وَعُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ  ، رَضِيَ اللَّهُ  عَنْهُمْ . 

تَنْبِيهٌ 

الَّذِي يَظْهَرُ لِي وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ لَا يُمْكِنُ الْجَمْعُ فِي هَذِهِ الْأَحَادِيثِ بِحَمْلِ   [ ص:  349 ] الْمُطْلَقِ  عَلَى الْمُقَيَّدِ ، لِأَنَّ الْمُطْلَقَ هُنَا فِيهِ  التَّصْرِيحُ  بِجَوَازِ الْمَسْحِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ ثَلَاثٍ لِلْمُسَافِرِ ،  وَالْمُقِيمِ ،  وَالْمُقَيَّدُ فِيهِ التَّصْرِيحُ بِمَنْعِ الزَّائِدِ  عَلَى الثَّلَاثِ  لِلْمُسَافِرِ وَالْيَوْمِ وَاللَّيْلَةِ لِلْمُقِيمِ ;  فَهُمَا  مُتَعَارِضَانِ فِي ذَلِكَ الزَّائِدِ ، فَالْمُطْلَقُ يُصَرِّحُ   بِجَوَازِهِ ، وَالْمُقَيَّدُ يُصَرِّحُ بِمَنْعِهِ ، فَيَجِبُ   التَّرْجِيحُ بَيْنَ الْأَدِلَّةِ ، فَتُرَجَّحُ أَدِلَّةُ التَّوْقِيتِ   بِأَنَّهَا أَحْوَطُ ، كَمَا رَجَّحَهَا بِذَلِكَ  ابْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ  ،  وَبِأَنَّ رُوَاتَهَا مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ أَكْثَرُ ، وَبِأَنَّ مِنْهَا مَا  هُوَ ثَابِتٌ فِي صَحِيحِ مُسْلِمٍ  ، وَهُوَ حَدِيثُ عَلِيٍّ  رَضِيَ  اللَّهُ عَنْهُ الْمُتَقَدِّمُ . 

وَقَدْ تَرْجَّحَ أَدِلَّةُ عَدَمِ التَّوْقِيتِ بِأَنَّهَا تَضَمَّنَتْ   زِيَادَةً ، وَزِيَادَةُ الْعَدْلِ مَقْبُولَةٌ ، وَبِأَنَّ الْقَائِلَ   بِهَا مُثْبِتٌ أَمْرًا ، وَالْمَانِعُ مِنْهَا نَافٍ لَهُ ، وَالْمُثْبِتُ   أَوْلَى مِنَ النَّافِي . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - : وَالنَّفْسُ إِلَى تَرْجِيحِ   التَّوْقِيتِ أَمْيَلُ ; لِأَنَّ الْخُرُوجَ مِنَ الْخِلَافِ أَحْوَطُ   كَمَا قَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 


إِنِ الْأَوْرَعَ الَّذِي يَخْرُجُ مِنْ خِلَافِهِمْ وَلَوْ ضَعِيفًا فَاسْتَبِنْ 

وَقَالَ الْآخَرُ : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 


وَذُو احْتِيَاطٍ فِي أُمُورِ الدِّينِ     مَنْ فَرَّ مَنْ شَكٍّ إِلَى يَقِينِ 


وَمِصْدَاقُ ذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " دَعْ مَا يَرِيبُكَ إِلَى مَا لَا يَرِيبُكَ   " . 

فَالْعَامِلُ بِأَدِلَّةِ التَّوْقِيتِ طَهَارَتُهُ صَحِيحَةٌ بِاتِّفَاقِ   الطَّائِفَتَيْن  ِ ، بِخِلَافِ غَيْرِهِ فَإِحْدَى الطَّائِفَتَيْن  ِ  تَقُولُ  بِبُطْلَانِهَا بَعْدَ الْوَقْتِ الْمُحَدَّدِ ، وَاللَّهُ  تَعَالَى  أَعْلَمُ . 

وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْقَائِلِينَ بِالتَّوْقِيتِ اخْتَلَفُوا فِي ابْتِدَاءِ مُدَّةِ الْمَسْحِ   . 

فَذَهَبَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  ، وَأَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  ، وَأَصْحَابُهُمَ  ا ،  وَأَحْمَدُ  فِي أَصَحِّ الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ عَنْهُ ،  وَسُفْيَانُ  الثَّوْرِيُّ  ، وَدَاوُدُ  فِي  أَصَحِّ الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ ، وَغَيْرُهُمْ ،  إِلَى أَنَّ ابْتِدَاءَ  مُدَّةِ التَّوْقِيتِ مِنْ أَوَّلِ حَدَثٍ يَقَعُ  بَعْدَ لُبْسِ الْخُفِّ ،  وَهَذَا قَوْلُ جُمْهُورِ الْعُلَمَاءِ . 

وَاحْتَجَّ أَهْلُ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ بِزِيَادَةٍ رَوَاهَا الْحَافِظُ  الْقَاسِمُ بْنُ زَكَرِيَّا الْمُطَرِّزُ  فِي حَدِيثِ صَفْوَانَ    : مِنَ  الْحَدَثِ إِلَى الْحَدَثِ . 

قَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ  فِي " شَرْحِ الْمُهَذَّبِ " : وَهِيَ زِيَادَةٌ غَرِيبَةٌ لَيْسَتْ ثَابِتَةً . 

وَاحْتَجُّوا أَيْضًا بِالْقِيَاسِ وَهُوَ أَنَّ الْمَسْحَ عِبَادَةٌ   مُؤَقَّتَةٌ ، فَيَكُونُ ابْتِدَاءُ وَقْتِهَا مِنْ حِينِ جَوَازِ   فِعْلِهَا قِيَاسًا عَلَى الصَّلَاةِ . 

 [ ص: 350 ] وَذَهَبَ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ إِلَى أَنَّ ابْتِدَاءَ الْمُدَّةِ مِنْ حِينِ يَمْسَحُ بَعْدَ الْحَدَثِ . 

وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِهَذَا ،  الْأَوْزَاعِيُّ  ،  وَأَبُو ثَوْرٍ  ، وَهُوَ  إِحْدَى الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ  ، وَدَاوُدَ  ، وَرَجَّحَ هَذَا  الْقَوْلَ النَّوَوِيُّ  ، وَاخْتَارَهُ ابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ  ، وَحُكِيَ  نَحْوُهُ عَنْ  عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ . 

وَاحْتَجَّ أَهْلُ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ بِأَحَادِيثِ التَّوْقِيتِ فِي الْمَسْحِ ، وَهِيَ أَحَادِيثٌ صِحَاحٌ . 

وَوَجْهُ احْتِجَاجِهِمْ بِهَا أَنَّ قَوْلَهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - : " يَمْسَحُ الْمُسَافِرُ ثَلَاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ   " صَرِيحٌ ،  فِي أَنَّ الثَّلَاثَةَ كُلَّهَا ظَرْفٌ لِلْمَسْحِ . 

وَلَا يَتَحَقَّقُ ذَلِكَ إِلَّا إِذَا كَانَ ابْتِدَاءُ الْمُدَّةِ مِنَ   الْمَسْحِ ، وَهَذَا هُوَ أَظْهَرُ الْأَقْوَالِ دَلِيلًا فِيمَا يَظْهَرُ   لِي ، وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ . 

وَفِي الْمَسْأَلَةِ قَوْلٌ ثَالِثٌ ، وَهُوَ أَنَّ ابْتِدَاءَ الْمُدَّةِ  مِنْ حِينِ لُبْسِ الْخُفِّ ، وَحَكَاهُ الْمَاوَرْدِيُّ  وَالشَّاشِيُّ  ،  عَنِ  الْحَسَنِ الْبَصْرِيِّ  ، قَالَهُ النَّوَوِيُّ  ، وَاللَّهُ  تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ السَّادِسَةُ : اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ : هَلْ يَكْفِي  مَسْحُ ظَاهِرِ الْخُفِّ ، أَوْ لَا بُدَّ مِنْ مَسْحِ ظَاهِرِهِ  وَبَاطِنِهِ   . 

فَذَهَبَ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ إِلَى أَنَّهُ يَكْفِي مَسْحُ ظَاهِرِهِ . 

وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِهِ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  ، وَأَحْمَدُ  ،  وَالثَّوْرِيُّ  ،   وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ُّ  ، وَحَكَاهُ ابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ  ، عَنِ الْحَسَنِ  ،   وَعُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ  ، وَعَطَاءٍ  ،  وَالشَّعْبِيِّ  ،  وَالنَّخَعِيِّ  ، وَغَيْرِهِمْ . 

وَأَصَحُّ الرِّوَايَاتِ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ  أَنَّ الْوَاجِبَ مَسْحُ أَكْثَرِ  أَعْلَى الْخُفِّ ، وَأَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  يَكْفِي عِنْدَهُ مَسْحُ قَدْرِ  ثَلَاثَةِ أَصَابِعَ مِنْ أَعْلَى الْخُفِّ . 

وَحُجَّةُ مَنِ اقْتَصَرَ عَلَى مَسْحِ ظَاهِرِ الْخُفِّ دُونَ أَسْفَلِهِ ،  حَدِيثُ عَلِيٍّ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : " لَوْ  كَانَ الدِّينُ  بِالرَّأْيِ لَكَانَ أَسْفَلُ الْخُفِّ أَوْلَى  بِالْمَسْحِ مِنْ  أَعْلَاهُ ، لَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - يَمْسَحُ عَلَى ظَاهِرِ خُفَّيْهِ   " أَخْرَجَهُ أَبُو  دَاوُدَ  ،  وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيُّ    . 

قَالَ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " بُلُوغِ الْمَرَامِ " : إِسْنَادُهُ حَسَنٌ . 

وَقَالَ فِي " التَّلْخِيصِ " : إِسْنَادُهُ صَحِيحٌ .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (51)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (6)

[ ص: 351 ] واعلم أن هذا الحديث لا يقدح فيه بأن في إسناده عبد خير بن يزيد الهمداني  ، وأن البيهقي  قال : لم يحتج بعبد خير المذكور صاحبا الصحيح ، اهـ ; لأن عبد خير  المذكور ، ثقة مخضرم مشهور ، قيل إنه صحابي . 

والصحيح أنه مخضرم وثقه  يحيى بن معين  ،  والعجلي  ، وقال فيه ابن حجر  في " التقريب " : مخضرم ثقة من الثانية لم يصح له صحبة . 

وأما كون الشيخين لم يخرجا له ، فهذا ليس بقادح فيه باتفاق أهل العلم . 

وكم من ثقة عدل لم يخرج له الشيخان ! 

وذهب  الإمام الشافعي    - رحمه الله - إلى أن الواجب مسح أقل جزء من أعلاه ، وأن مسح أسفله مستحب . 

وذهب  الإمام مالك     - رحمه الله - إلى أنه  يلزم مسح أعلاه وأسفله معا ، فإن اقتصر على أعلاه  أعاد في الوقت ، ولم يعد  أبدا ، وإن اقتصر على أسفله أعاد أبدا . 

وعن مالك  أيضا أن مسح أعلاه واجب ، ومسح أسفله مندوب . 

واحتج من قال بمسح كل من ظاهر الخف وأسفله ، بما رواه  ثور بن يزيد  ، عن  رجاء بن حيوة  ، عن وراد ، كاتب المغيرة بن شعبة  عن  المغيرة بن شعبة    : " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مسح أعلى الخف وأسفله   " ، أخرجه  الإمام أحمد  ، وأبو داود ،   والترمذي  ،  وابن ماجه  ،  والدارقطني  ، والبيهقي  ،  وابن الجارود    . 

وقال الترمذي    : هذا حديث معلول ، لم يسنده عن ثور  غير  الوليد بن مسلم  ، وسألت أبا زرعة  ومحمدا  عن هذا الحديث فقالا : ليس بصحيح ، ولا شك أن هذا الحديث ضعيف . 

وقد احتج مالك  لمسح أسفل الخف بفعل  عروة بن الزبير  رضي الله عنهما .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ السَّابِعَةُ : أَجْمَعَ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَلَى اشْتِرَاطِ الطَّهَارَةِ الْمَائِيَّةِ لِلْمَسْحِ عَلَى الْخُفِّ ، وَأَنَّ مَنْ لَبِسَهُمَا مُحْدِثًا ، أَوْ بَعْدَ تَيَمُّمٍ ، لَا يَجُوزُ لَهُ الْمَسْحُ عَلَيْهِمَا . 

وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي اشْتِرَاطِ كَمَالِ الطَّهَارَةِ ،   كَمَنْ غَسَلَ رِجْلَهُ الْيُمْنَى فَأَدْخَلَهَا فِي الْخُفِّ قَبْلَ   أَنْ يَغْسِلَ رِجْلَهُ الْيُسْرَى ، ثُمَّ غَسَلَ رِجْلَهُ الْيُسْرَى   فَأَدْخَلَهَا أَيْضًا فِي الْخُفِّ ، هَلْ يَجُوزُ لَهُ الْمَسْحُ عَلَى   الْخُفَّيْنِ إِذَا أَحْدَثَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ؟ . 

 [ ص: 352 ] ذَهَبَ  جَمَاعَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ  الْعِلْمِ إِلَى اشْتِرَاطِ كَمَالِ الطَّهَارَةِ ،  فَقَالُوا فِي  الصُّورَةِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ : لَا يَجُوزُ لَهُ الْمَسْحُ  لِأَنَّهُ لَبِسَ  أَحَدَ الْخُفَّيْنِ قَبْلَ كَمَالِ الطَّهَارَةِ .  وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ  بِهَذَا الْقَوْلِ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  وَأَصْحَابُهُ ، وَمَالِكٌ  وَأَصْحَابُهُ ، وَإِسْحَاقُ  ، وَهُوَ أَصَحُّ الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ    . 

وَاحْتَجَّ أَهْلُ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ بِالْأَحَادِيثِ الْوَارِدَةِ   بِاشْتِرَاطِ الطَّهَارَةِ لِلْمَسْحِ عَلَى الْخُفَّيْنِ ، كَحَدِيثِ  الْمُغِيرَةِ بْنِ شُعْبَةَ  ، عَنِ   النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، أَنَّهُ قَالَ : "   دَعْهُمَا فَإِنِّي أَدْخَلْتُهُمَا طَاهِرَتَيْنِ " فَمَسَحَ عَلَيْهِمَا   . مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ ، وَلِأَبِي دَاوُدَ  عَنْهُ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - :   " دَعِ الْخُفَّيْنِ فَإِنِّي أَدْخَلْتُ الْقَدَمَيْنِ الْخُفَّيْنِ ، وَهُمَا طَاهِرَتَانِ " فَمَسَحَ عَلَيْهِمَا   . 

وَعَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  عِنْدَ أَحْمَدَ  أَنَّهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ لَهُ لَمَّا نَبَّهَهُ عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَغْسِلْ رِجْلَيْهِ : " إِنِّي أَدْخَلْتُهُمَا وَهُمَا طَاهِرَتَانِ   " . 

وَفِي حَدِيثِ صَفْوَانَ بْنِ عَسَّالٍ  الْمُتَقَدِّمِ : " أَمَرَنَا أَنْ نَمْسَحَ عَلَى الْخُفَّيْنِ إِذَا نَحْنُ أَدْخَلْنَاهُمَ  ا عَلَى طُهْرٍ   " الْحَدِيثَ ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْأَحَادِيثِ . 

وَقَالُوا : وَالطَّهَارَةُ النَّاقِصَةُ كَلَا طَهَارَةٍ . 

وَذَهَبَ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ إِلَى عَدَمِ اشْتِرَاطِ كَمَالِ   الطَّهَارَةِ وَقْتَ لُبْسِ الْخُفِّ فَأَجَازُوا لُبْسَ خُفِّ  الْيُمْنَى  قَبْلَ الْيُسْرَى وَالْمَسْحَ عَلَيْهِ ، إِذَا أَحْدَثَ  بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ،  لِأَنَّ الطَّهَارَةَ كَمُلَتْ بَعْدَ لُبْسِ الْخُفِّ . 

قَالُوا : وَالدَّوَامُ كَالِابْتِدَاءِ . وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِهَذَا الْقَوْلِ :  الْإِمَامُ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  ،  وَسُفْيَانُ الثَّوْرِيُّ  ،  وَيَحْيَى بْنُ آدَمَ  ، وَالْمُزَنِيُّ  ، وَدَاوُدُ . وَاخْتَارَ هَذَا الْقَوْلَ ابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ  ، قَالَهُ النَّوَوِيُّ    . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - : مَنْشَأُ الْخِلَافِ فِي   هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ هُوَ قَاعِدَةٌ مُخْتَلَفٌ فِيهَا ، " وَهِيَ هَلْ   يَرْتَفِعُ الْحَدَثُ عَنْ كُلِّ عُضْوٍ مِنْ أَعْضَاءِ الْوُضُوءِ   بِمُجَرَّدِ غَسْلِهِ ، أَوْ لَا يَرْتَفِعُ الْحَدَثُ عَنْ شَيْءٍ مِنْهَا   إِلَّا بِتَمَامِ الْوُضُوءِ ؟ " ، وَأَظْهَرُهُمَا عِنْدِي أَنَّ   الْحَدَثَ مَعْنًى مِنَ الْمَعَانِي لَا يَنْقَسِمُ وَلَا يَتَجَزَّأُ ،   فَلَا يَرْتَفِعُ مِنْهُ جُزْءٌ ، وَأَنَّهُ قَبْلَ تَمَامِ الْوُضُوءِ   مُحْدِثٌ ، وَالْخُفُّ يُشْتَرَطُ فِي الْمَسْحِ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَكُونَ   وَقْتَ لُبْسِهِ غَيْرَ مُحْدِثٍ ، وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ ، اهـ .
تَنْبِيهٌ 

جُمْهُورُ الْعُلَمَاءِ عَلَى اشْتِرَاطِ النِّيَّةِ فِي الْوُضُوءِ وَالْغَسْلِ ، لِأَنَّهُمَا قُرْبَةٌ ، وَالنَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   [ ص: 353 ] يَقُولُ : " إِنَّمَا الْأَعْمَالُ بِالنِّيَّاتِ   " ، وَخَالَفَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  قَائِلًا : إِنَّ طَهَارَةَ الْحَدَثِ لَا تَشْتَرِطُ فِيهَا النِّيَّةُ ، كَطَهَارَةِ الْخَبَثِ . 

وَاخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ أَيْضًا فِي الْغَايَةِ فِي قَوْلِهِ : إِلَى الْمَرَافِقِ   [ 5 \ 6 ] ، هَلْ هِيَ دَاخِلَةٌ فَيَجِبُ غَسْلُ الْمُرَافِقِ فِي الْوُضُوءِ ؟ . وَهُوَ مَذْهَبُ الْجُمْهُورِ . أَوْ خَارِجَةٌ فَلَا يَجِبُ غَسْلُ الْمُرَافِقِ فِيهِ ؟ . 

وَالْحُقُّ اشْتِرَاطُ النِّيَّةِ ، وَوُجُوبُ غَسْلِ الْمَرَافِقِ ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى . 

وَاخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي مَسْحِ الرَّأْسِ فِي الْوُضُوءِ هَلْ يَجِبُ تَعْمِيمُهُ ، فَقَالَ مَالِكٌ  وَأَحْمَدُ  وَجَمَاعَةٌ   : يَجِبُ تَعْمِيمُهُ ، وَلَا شَكَّ أَنَّهُ الْأَحْوَطُ فِي الْخُرُوجِ   مِنْ عُهْدَةِ التَّكْلِيفِ بِالْمَسْحِ ، وَقَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  ، وَأَبُو حَنِيفَةَ    : لَا يَجِبُ التَّعْمِيمُ . 

وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْقَدْرِ الْمُجْزِئِ ، فَعَنِ  الشَّافِعِيِّ    : أَقَلُّ مَا يُطْلَقُ عَلَيْهِ اسْمُ الْمَسْحِ كَافٍ ، وَعَنْ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ      : الرُّبُعُ ، وَعَنْ بَعْضِهِمُ : الثُّلُثُ ، وَعَنْ بَعْضِهِمُ :   الثُّلُثَانِ ، وَقَدْ ثَبَتَ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - " الْمَسْحُ عَلَى الْعِمَامَةِ " ، وَحَمَلَهُ الْمَالِكِيَّةُ  عَلَى مَا إِذَا خِيفَ بِنَزْعِهَا ضَرَرٌ ، وَظَاهِرُ الدَّلِيلِ الْإِطْلَاقُ . 

وَثَبَتَ عَنْهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - " الْمَسْحُ عَلَى   النَّاصِيَةِ وَالْعِمَامَةِ " ، وَلَا وَجْهَ لِلِاسْتِدْلَال  ِ بِهِ  عَلَى  الِاكْتِفَاءِ بِالنَّاصِيَةِ ، لِأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَرِدْ أَنَّهُ -  صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - اكْتَفَى بِهَا ، بَلْ مَسَحَ  مَعَهَا عَلَى  الْعِمَامَةِ ، فَقَدْ ثَبَتَ فِي مَسْحِ الرَّأْسِ ثَلَاثُ  حَالَاتٍ :  الْمَسْحُ عَلَى الرَّأْسِ ، وَالْمَسْحُ عَلَى الْعِمَامَةِ ، وَالْجَمْعُ بَيْنَهُمَا بِالْمَسْحِ عَلَى النَّاصِيَةِ ، وَالْعِمَامَةِ . 

وَالظَّاهِرُ مِنَ الدَّلِيلِ جَوَازُ الْحَالَاتِ الثَّلَاثِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى . 

وَمَا قَدَّمَنَا مِنْ حِكَايَةِ الْإِجْمَاعِ عَلَى عَدَمِ الِاكْتِفَاءِ   فِي الْمَسْحِ عَلَى الْخُفِّ بِالتَّيَمُّمِ ، مَعَ أَنَّ فِيهِ بَعْضُ   خِلَافٍ كَمَا يَأْتِي ، لِأَنَّهُ لِضَعْفِهِ عِنْدَنَا كَالْعَدَمِ ،   وَلْنَكْتَفِ بِمَا ذَكَرْنَا مِنْ أَحْكَامِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ   خَوْفَ الْإِطَالَةِ .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : فَتَيَمَّمُوا صَعِيدًا طَيِّبًا فَامْسَحُوا بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُمْ مِنْهُ الْآيَةَ ، اعْلَمْ أَنَّ لَفْظَةَ مِنْ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ مُحْتَمِلَةٌ ، لِأَنْ تَكُونَ لِلتَّبْعِيضِ ، فَيَتَعَيَّنُ فِي التَّيَمُّمِ التُّرَابُ الَّذِي لَهُ غُبَارٌ يَعْلَقُ بِالْيَدِ     ; وَيَحْتَمِلُ أَنْ تَكُونَ لِابْتِدَاءِ الْغَايَةِ ، أَيْ مَبْدَأُ   ذَلِكَ الْمَسْحِ كَائِنٌ مِنَ الصَّعِيدِ الطَّيِّبِ ، فَلَا يَتَعَيَّنُ   مَالَهُ غُبَارٌ ، وَبِالْأَوَّلِ قَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  ،   [ ص: 354 ] وَأَحْمَدُ  ، وَبِالثَّانِي قَالَ مَالِكٌ  ، وَأَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  رَحِمَهُمُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى جَمِيعًا . 

فَإِذَا عَلِمْتَ ذَلِكَ ، فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ   الْكَرِيمَةِ إِشَارَةً إِلَى هَذَا الْقَوْلِ الْأَخِيرِ ، وَذَلِكَ فِي   قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : مَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيَجْعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ حَرَجٍ   [ 5 \ 6 ] ، فَقَوْلُهُ : مِنْ حَرَجٍ نَكِرَةٌ   فِي سِيَاقِ النَّفْيِ زِيدَتْ قَبْلَهَا مِنْ ، وَالنَّكِرَةُ إِذَا   كَانَتْ كَذَلِكَ ، فَهِيَ نَصٌّ فِي الْعُمُومِ ، كَمَا تَقَرَّرَ فِي   الْأُصُولِ ، قَالَ فِي " مَرَاقِي السُّعُودِ " عَاطِفًا عَلَى صِيَغِ   الْعُمُومِ : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 


**وَفِي سِيَاقِ النَّفْيِ مِنْهَا يُذْكَرْ إِذَا بُنِي أَوْ زِيدَ مِنْ مُنَكَّرْ* *

فَالْآيَةُ تَدُلُّ عَلَى عُمُومِ النَّفْيِ فِي كُلِّ أَنْوَاعِ الْحَرَجِ   ، وَالْمُنَاسِبُ لِذَلِكَ كَوْنُ مِنْ لِابْتِدَاءِ الْغَايَةِ ،  لِأَنَّ  كَثِيرًا مِنَ الْبِلَادِ لَيْسَ فِيهِ إِلَّا الرِّمَالُ أَوِ  الْجِبَالُ  ، فَالتَّكْلِيفُ بِخُصُوصِ مَا فِيهِ غُبَارٌ يَعْلَقُ  بِالْيَدِ ، لَا  يَخْلُو مِنْ حَرَجٍ فِي الْجُمْلَةِ . 

وَيُؤَيِّدُ هَذَا مَا أَخْرَجَهُ الشَّيْخَانِ فِي صَحِيحَيْهِمَا مِنْ حَدِيثِ  جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا ، قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " أُعْطِيتُ   خَمْسًا لَمْ يُعْطَهُنَّ أَحَدٌ قَبْلِي ، نُصِرْتُ بِالرُّعْبِ   مَسِيرَةَ شَهْرٍ ، وَجُعِلَتْ لِي الْأَرْضُ مَسْجِدًا وَطَهُورًا ،   فَأَيُّمَا رَجُلٍ مِنْ أُمَّتِي أَدْرَكَتْهُ الصَّلَاةُ ، فَلْيُصَلِّ   " ، وَفِي لَفْظٍ : " فَعِنْدَهُ مَسْجِدُهُ وَطَهُورُهُ   " الْحَدِيثَ . 

فَهَذَا نَصٌّ صَحِيحٌ صَرِيحٌ فِي أَنَّ مَنْ أَدْرَكَتْهُ الصَّلَاةُ فِي مَحَلٍّ لَيْسَ فِيهِ إِلَّا الْجِبَالُ أَوِ الرِّمَالُ أَنَّ   ذَلِكَ الصَّعِيدَ الطَّيِّبَ الَّذِي هُوَ الْحِجَارَةُ ، أَوِ  الرَّمْلُ  طَهُورٌ لَهُ وَمَسْجِدٌ ; وَبِهِ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مَا ذَكَرَهُ  الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ  ُ  مِنْ   تَعَيُّنِ كَوْنِ مِنْ لِلتَّبْعِيضِ غَيْرُ صَحِيحٍ ; فَإِنْ قِيلَ :   وَرَدَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ مَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى تَعَيُّنِ التُّرَابِ الَّذِي   لَهُ غُبَارٌ يَعْلَقُ بِالْيَدِ ، دُونَ غَيْرِهِ مِنْ أَنْوَاعِ   الصَّعِيدِ ، فَقَدْ أَخْرَجَ مُسْلِمٌ  فِي صَحِيحِهِ مِنْ حَدِيثِ حُذَيْفَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " فُضِّلْنَا   عَلَى النَّاسِ بِثَلَاثٍ : جُعِلَتْ صُفُوفُنَا كَصُفُوفِ  الْمَلَائِكَةِ  ، وَجُعِلَتْ لَنَا الْأَرْضُ كُلُّهَا مَسْجِدًا ،  وَجُعِلَتْ  تُرْبَتُهَا لَنَا طَهُورًا ، إِذَا لَمْ نَجِدِ الْمَاءَ    "  الْحَدِيثَ ، فَتَخْصِيصُ التُّرَابِ بِالطَّهُورِيَّ  ةِ فِي مَقَامِ   الِامْتِنَانِ يُفْهَمُ مِنْهُ أَنَّ غَيْرَهُ مِنَ الصَّعِيدِ لَيْسَ   كَذَلِكَ ، فَالْجَوَابُ مِنْ ثَلَاثَةِ أَوْجُهٍ : 

الْأَوَّلُ : أَنَّ كَوْنَ الْأَمْرِ مَذْكُورًا فِي مَعْرِضِ   الِامْتِنَانِ ، مِمَّا يَمْنَعُ فِيهِ اعْتِبَارُ مَفْهُومِ   الْمُخَالَفَةِ ، كَمَا تَقَرَّرَ فِي الْأُصُولِ ، قَالَ فِي " مَرَاقِي   السُّعُودِ " فِي مَوَانِعَ اعْتِبَارِ مَفْهُومِ الْمُخَالَفَةِ : [   الرَّجَزُ ] 

 [ ص: 355 ] 
**أَوِ امْتِنَانٌ أَوْ وِفَاقُ الْوَاقِعِ     وَالْجَهْلُ وَالتَّأْكِيدُ عِنْدَ السَّامِعِ 
**

وَلِذَا أَجْمَعَ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَلَى جَوَازِ أَكْلِ الْقَدِيدِ مِنَ الْحُوتِ مَعَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ خَصَّ اللَّحْمَ الطَّرِيَّ مِنْهُ فِي قَوْلِهِ : وَهُوَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ الْبَحْرَ لِتَأْكُلُوا مِنْهُ لَحْمًا طَرِيًّا     [ 16 \ 14 ] ; لِأَنَّهُ ذَكَرَ اللَّحْمَ الطَّرِيَّ فِي مَعْرِضِ   الِامْتِنَانِ ، فَلَا مَفْهُومَ مُخَالَفَةٍ لَهُ ، فَيَجُوزُ أَكْلُ   الْقَدِيدِ مِمَّا فِي الْبَحْرِ . 

الثَّانِي : أَنَّ مَفْهُومَ التُّرْبَةِ مَفْهُومُ لَقَبٍ ، وَهُوَ لَا   يُعْتَبَرُ عِنْدَ جَمَاهِيرِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَهُوَ الْحَقُّ كَمَا هُوَ   مَعْلُومٌ فِي الْأُصُولِ . 

الثَّالِثُ : أَنَّ التُّرْبَةَ فَرْدٌ مِنْ أَفْرَادِ الصَّعِيدِ ;   وَذِكْرُ بَعْضِ أَفْرَادِ الْعَامِّ بِحُكْمِ الْعَامِّ لَا يَكُونُ   مُخَصِّصًا لَهُ عِنْدَ الْجُمْهُورِ ، سَوَاءٌ ذُكِرَا فِي نَصٍّ وَاحِدٍ   كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : حَافِظُوا عَلَى الصَّلَوَاتِ وَالصَّلَاةِ الْوُسْطَى   [ 2 \ 238 ] ، أَوْ ذُكِرَا فِي نَصَّيْنِ كَحَدِيثِ : " أَيُّمَا إِهَابٍ دُبِغَ فَقَدْ طَهُرَ   " ، عِنْدَ أَحْمَدَ  ، وَمُسْلِمٍ  ،  وَابْنِ مَاجَهْ  ،  وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ  ِ  ، وَغَيْرِهِمْ ، مَعَ حَدِيثِ : " هَلَّا انْتَفَعْتُمْ بِجِلْدِهَا   " ، يَعْنِي شَاةً مَيِّتَةً عِنْدَ الشَّيْخَيْنِ ، كِلَاهُمَا مِنْ حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ،   فَذِكْرُ الصَّلَاةِ الْوُسْطَى فِي الْأَوَّلِ ، وَجِلْدِ الشَّاةِ فِي   الْأَخِيرِ لَا يَقْتَضِي أَنَّ غَيْرَهُمَا مِنَ الصَّلَوَاتِ فِي   الْأَوَّلِ ، وَمِنَ الْجُلُودِ فِي الثَّانِي لَيْسَ كَذَلِكَ ، قَالَ فِي   " مَرَاقِي السُّعُودِ " عَاطِفًا عَلَى مَا لَا يُخَصَّصُ بِهِ   الْعُمُومُ : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 


**وَذِكْرُ مَا وَافَقَهُ مِنْ مُفْرَدِ     وَمَذْهَبُ الرَّاوِي عَلَى الْمُعْتَمَدِ 
**

وَلَمْ يُخَالِفْ فِي عَدَمِ التَّخْصِيصِ بِذِكْرِ بَعْضِ أَفْرَادِ الْعَامِّ بِحُكْمِ الْعَامِّ ، إِلَّا  أَبُو ثَوْرٍ  مُحْتَجًّا بِأَنَّهُ لَا فَائِدَةَ لِذِكْرِهِ إِلَّا التَّخْصِيصُ . 

وَأُجِيبَ مِنْ قِبَلِ الْجُمْهُورِ بِأَنَّ مَفْهُومَ اللَّقَبِ لَيْسَ   بِحُجَّةٍ ، وَفَائِدَةُ ذِكْرِ الْبَعْضِ نَفْيُ احْتِمَالِ إِخْرَاجِهِ   مِنَ الْعَامِ ، وَالصَّعِيدُ فِي اللُّغَةِ : وَجْهُ الْأَرْضِ ، كَانَ   عَلَيْهِ تُرَابٌ ، أَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ ، قَالَهُ الْخَلِيلُ  ،  وَابْنُ الْأَعْرَابِيِّ  ،  وَالزَّجَّاجُ    . 

قَالَ  الزَّجَّاجُ    : لَا أَعْلَمُ فِيهِ خِلَافًا بَيْنَ أَهْلِ اللُّغَةِ ، قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : وَإِنَّا لَجَاعِلُونَ مَا عَلَيْهَا صَعِيدًا جُرُزًا   [ 18 \ 8 ] ، أَيْ أَرْضًا غَلِيظَةً لَا تُنْبِتُ شَيْئًا ، وَقَالَ تَعَالَى : فَتُصْبِحَ صَعِيدًا زَلَقًا   [ 18 \ 40 ] ، وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ  ذِي الرُّمَّةِ    : [ الْبَسِيطُ ] 


**كَأَنَّهُ بِالضُّحَى تَرْمِي الصَّعِيدُ بِهِ     دَبَّابَةٌ فِي عِظَامِ الرَّأْسِ خُرْطُومُ 
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (52)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (7)

[ ص: 356 ] وَإِنَّمَا سُمِّيَ  صَعِيدًا ;  لِأَنَّهُ نِهَايَةُ مَا يُصْعَدُ إِلَيْهِ مِنَ الْأَرْضِ ،  وَجَمْعُ  الصَّعِيدِ صُعُدَاتٌ عَلَى غَيْرِ قِيَاسٍ ، وَمِنْهُ حَدِيثُ : "  إِيَّاكُمْ وَالْجُلُوسَ فِي الصُّعُدَاتِ   " ، قَالَهُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  وَغَيْرُهُ عَنْهُ . 

وَاخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِيهِ مِنْ أَجْلِ تَقْيِيدِهِ بِالطَّيِّبِ ،   فَقَالَتْ طَائِفَةٌ : " الطَّيِّبُ " هُوَ الطَّاهِرُ ، فَيَجُوزُ التَّيَمُّمُ بِوَجْهِ الْأَرْضِ كُلِّهِ ، تُرَابًا كَانَ أَوْ رَمْلًا ، أَوْ حِجَارَةً ، أَوْ مَعْدِنًا ، أَوْ سَبْخَةً ، إِذَا كَانَ ذَلِكَ طَاهِرًا ، وَهَذَا مَذْهَبُ مَالِكٍ  ، وَأَبِي حَنِيفَةَ  ،  وَالثَّوْرِيِّ  ، وَغَيْرِهِمْ . 

وَقَالَتْ طَائِفَةٌ : الطَّيِّبُ : الْحَلَالُ ، فَلَا يَجُوزُ التَّيَمُّمُ بِتُرَابٍ مَغْصُوبٍ   . وَقَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  ، وَأَبُو يُوسُفَ    : الصَّعِيدُ الطَّيِّبُ : التُّرَابُ الْمُنْبِتُ ، بِدَلِيلِ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَالْبَلَدُ الطَّيِّبُ يَخْرُجُ نَبَاتُهُ بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِ الْآيَةَ [ 7 \ 58 ] 

فَإِذَا عَلِمْتَ هَذَا ، فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْمَسْأَلَةَ لَهَا وَاسِطَةٌ   وَطَرَفَانِ : طَرَفٌ أَجْمَعَ جَمِيعُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ عَلَى جَوَازِ   التَّيَمُّمِ بِهِ ، وَهُوَ التُّرَابُ الْمُنْبِتُ الطَّاهِرُ الَّذِي   هُوَ غَيْرُ مَنْقُولٍ ، وَلَا مَغْصُوبٍ ; وَطَرَفٌ أَجْمَعَ جَمِيعُ   الْمُسْلِمِينَ عَلَى مَنْعِ التَّيَمُّمِ  بِهِ ،  وَهُوَ الذَّهَبُ وَالْفِضَّةُ الْخَالِصَانِ ، وَالْيَاقُوتُ   وَالزُّمُرُّدُ ، وَالْأَطْعِمَةُ كَالْخُبْزِ وَاللَّحْمِ وَغَيْرِهِمَا   ، وَالنَّجَاسَاتُ وَغَيْرُ هَذَا هُوَ الْوَاسِطَةُ الَّتِي اخْتَلَفَ   فِيهَا الْعُلَمَاءُ ، فَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْمَعَادِنُ . 

فَبَعْضُهُمْ يُجِيزُ التَّيَمُّمَ عَلَيْهَا كَمَالِكٍ  ، وَبَعْضُهُمْ يَمْنَعُهُ  كَالشَّافِعِيِّ  وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْحَشِيشُ ، فَقَدْ رَوَى ابْنُ خُوَيْزٍ مِنْدَادُ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ  أَنَّهُ يُجِيزُ التَّيَمُّمَ عَلَى الْحَشِيشِ إِذَا كَانَ دُونَ الْأَرْضِ ، وَمَشْهُورُ مَذْهَبِ مَالِكٍ  الْمَنْعُ ، وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ التَّيَمُّمُ عَلَى الثَّلْجِ ، فَرُوِيَ عَنْ مَالِكٍ  فِي   " الْمُدَوَّنَةِ " ، وَ " الْمَبْسُوطِ جَوَازُهُ " ، قِيلَ : مُطْلَقًا  ،  وَقِيلَ : عِنْدَ عَدَمِ الصَّعِيدِ ، وَفِي غَيْرِهِمَا مَنْعُهُ . 

وَاخْتُلِفَ عَنْهُ فِي التَّيَمُّمِ عَلَى الْعُودِ ،   فَالْجُمْهُورُ عَلَى الْمَنْعِ ، وَفِي " مُخْتَصَرِ الْوَقَارِ "   أَنَّهُ جَائِزٌ ، وَقِيلَ : يَجُوزُ فِي الْعُودِ الْمُتَّصِلِ   بِالْأَرْضِ دُونَ الْمُنْفَصِلِ عَنْهَا ، وَذَكَرَ الثَّعْلَبِيُّ  أَنَّ مَالِكًا  قَالَ : لَوْ ضَرَبَ بِيَدِهِ عَلَى شَجَرَةٍ ، ثُمَّ مَسَحَ بِهَا أَجَزَأَهُ ، قَالَ : وَقَالَ  الْأَوْزَاعِيُّ  ،  وَالثَّوْرِيُّ      : يَجُوزُ بِالْأَرْضِ ، وَكُلُّ مَا عَلَيْهَا مِنَ الشَّجَرِ   وَالْحَجَرِ ، وَالْمَدَرِ وَغَيْرِهَا حَتَّى قَالَا : لَوْ ضَرَبَ   بِيَدِهِ عَلَى الْجَمَدِ وَالثَّلْجِ أَجْزَأَهُ . 

وَذَكَرَ الثَّعْلَبِيُّ  عَنْ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ  أَنَّهُ   يُجِيزُهُ بِالْكُحْلِ ، وَالزَّرْنِيخِ ، وَالنَّوْرَةِ ، وَالْجَصِّ ،   وَالْجَوْهَرِ الْمَسْحُوقِ ، وَيَمْنَعُهُ بِسُحَالَةِ الذَّهَبِ ،   وَالْفِضَّةِ ، وَالنُّحَاسِ ، وَالرَّصَاصِ ، لِأَنَّ   [ ص: 357 ] ذَلِكَ لَيْسَ مِنْ جِنْسِ الْأَرْضِ . 

وَذَكَرَ النَّقَّاشُ  عَنِ  ابْنِ عُلَيَّةَ  ، وَابْنِ كَيْسَانَ  أَنَّهُمَا أَجَازَاهُ بِالْمِسْكِ ، وَالزَّعْفَرَان  ِ ، وَأَبْطَلَ ابْنُ عَطِيَّةَ  هَذَا الْقَوْلَ ، وَمَنَعَهُ  إِسْحَاقُ بْنُ رَاهَوَيْهِ  بِالسِّبَاخِ ، وَعَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  نَحْوُهُ ، وَعَنْهُ فِيمَنْ أَدْرَكَهُ التَّيَمُّمَ ، وَهُوَ فِي طِينٍ أَنَّهُ يَطْلِي بِهِ بَعْضَ جَسَدِهِ ، فَإِذَا جَفَّ تَيَمَّمَ بِهِ ، قَالَهُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ    . 

وَأَمَّا التُّرَابُ الْمَنْقُولُ فِي طَبَقٍ أَوْ غَيْرِهِ ، فَالتَّيَمُّمُ بِهِ جَائِزٌ فِي مَشْهُورِ مَذْهَبِ مَالِكٍ  ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ جُمْهُورِ الْمَالِكِيَّةِ ، وَمَذْهَبُ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  ، وَأَصْحَابِهِ ، وَعَنْ بَعْضِ الْمَالِكِيَّةِ ، وَجَمَاعَةٍ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ مَنْعُهُ . 

وَمَا طُبِخَ كَالْجَصِّ ، وَالْآجُرِّ فَفِيهِ أَيْضًا خِلَافٌ عَنِ الْمَالِكِيَّةِ ، وَالْمَنْعُ أَشْهَرُ . 

وَاخْتَلَفُوا أَيْضًا فِي التَّيَمُّمِ عَلَى الْجِدَارِ ، فَقِيلَ : جَائِزٌ مُطْلَقًا ، وَقِيلَ : مَمْنُوعٌ مُطْلَقًا ، وَقِيلَ بِجَوَازِهِ لِلْمَرِيضِ دُونَ غَيْرِهِ ، وَحَدِيثُ أَبِي جُهَيْمٍ  الْآتِي يَدُلُّ عَلَى الْجَوَازِ مُطْلَقًا . 

وَالظَّاهِرُ أَنَّ مَحَلَّهُ فِيمَا إِذَا كَانَ ظَاهِرُ الْجِدَارِ مِنْ أَنْوَاعِ الصَّعِيدِ ، وَمَشْهُورُ مَذْهَبِ مَالِكٍ  جَوَازُ التَّيَمُّمِ عَلَى الْمَعَادِنِ غَيْرَ   الذَّهَبِ ، وَالْفِضَّةِ مَا لَمْ تُنْقَلْ ، وَجَوَازُهُ عَلَى   الْمِلْحِ غَيْرِ الْمَصْنُوعِ ، وَمَنْعُهُ بِالْأَشْجَارِ ،   وَالْعِيدَانِ وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ ، وَأَجَازَهُ أَحْمَدُ  ،  وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  ،  وَالثَّوْرِيُّ  عَلَى اللُّبَدِ ، وَالْوَسَائِدِ ; وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ إِذَا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ غُبَارٌ . 

وَالتَّيَمُّمُ فِي اللُّغَةِ   : الْقَصْدُ ، تَيَمَّمْتُ الشَّيْءَ قَصَدْتُهُ ، وَتَيَمَّمْتُ الصَّعِيدَ تَعَمَّدْتُهُ ، وَأَنْشَدَ الْخَلِيلُ  قَوْلَ عَامِرِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ  ، مُلَاعِبِ الْأَسِنَّةِ : [ الْبَسِيطُ ] 


**يَمَّمْتُهُ الرُّمْحَ شَزْرًا ثُمَّ قُلْتُ لَهُ     هَذِي الْبَسَالَةُ لَا لَعِبُ الزَّحَالِيقِ 


**وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ امْرِئِ الْقَيْسِ    : [ الطَّوِيلُ ] 


**تَيَمَّمَتِ الْعَيْنَ الَّتِي عِنْدَ ضَارِجٍ     يَفِيءُ عَلَيْهَا الظِّلُّ عَرْمَضُهَا طَامِي 
**

وَقَوْلُ أَعْشَى بَاهِلَةَ    : [ الْمُتَقَارِبُ ] 


**تَيَمَّمْتُ قَيْسًا وَكَمْ دُونَهُ     مِنَ الْأَرْضِ مِنْ مَهْمَةٍ ذِي شَزَنْ 
**

وَقَوْلُ حُمَيْدِ بْنِ ثَوْرٍ    : [ الطَّوِيلُ ] 


**سَلِ الرَّبْعَ أَنَّى يَمَّمَتْ أُمُّ طَارِقٍ     وَهَلْ عَادَةٌ لِلرَّبْعِ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَا 
**

 [ ص: 358 ] وَالتَّيَمُّمُ فِي الشَّرْعِ     : الْقَصْدُ إِلَى الصَّعِيدِ الطَّيِّبِ لِمَسْحِ الْوَجْهِ ،   وَالْيَدَيْنِ مِنْهُ بِنِيَّةِ اسْتِبَاحَةِ الصَّلَاةِ عِنْدَ عَدَمِ   الْمَاءِ ، أَوِ الْعَجْزِ عَنِ اسْتِعْمَالِهِ ، وَكَوْنُ التَّيَمُّمِ   بِمَعْنَى الْقَصْدِ يَدُلُّ عَلَى اشْتِرَاطِ النِّيَّةِ فِي التَّيَمُّمِ   ، وَهُوَ الْحَقُّ .
مَسَائِلُ فِي أَحْكَامِ التَّيَمُّمِ 

الْمَسْأَلَةُ الْأُولَى : لَمْ يُخَالِفْ أَحَدٌ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ فِي التَّيَمُّمِ ، عَنِ الْحَدَثِ الْأَصْغَرِ ، وَكَذَلِكَ عَنِ الْحَدَثِ الْأَكْبَرِ ، إِلَّا مَا رُوِيَ عَنْ عُمَرَ  ،  وَابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  ،  وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ النَّخَعِيِّ  مِنَ التَّابِعِينَ أَنَّهُمْ مَنَعُوهُ ، عَنِ الْحَدَثِ الْأَكْبَرِ . 

وَنَقَلَ النَّوَوِيُّ  فِي " شَرْحِ الْمُهَذَّبِ " عَنِ ابْنِ الصَّبَّاغِ  وَغَيْرِهِ الْقَوْلَ بِرُجُوعِ عُمَرَ  ،  وَعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  عَنْ ذَلِكَ ، وَاحْتَجَّ لِمَنْ مَنَعَ التَّيَمُّمَ ، عَنِ الْحَدَثِ الْأَكْبَرِ بِأَنَّ آيَةَ النِّسَاءِ لَيْسَ فِيهَا إِبَاحَتُهُ إِلَّا لِصَاحِبِ الْحَدَثِ الْأَصْغَرِ ; حَيْثُ قَالَ : أَوْ جَاءَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ مِنَ الْغَائِطِ أَوْ لَامَسْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَلَمْ تَجِدُوا مَاءً فَتَيَمَّمُوا صَعِيدًا الْآيَةَ [ 4 \ 43 ] ، وَرَدُّ هَذَا الِاسْتِدْلَالِ مِنْ ثَلَاثَةِ أَوْجُهٍ : 

الْأَوَّلُ : أَنَا لَا نُسَلِّمُ عَدَمَ ذِكْرِ الْجَنَابَةِ فِي آيَةِ النِّسَاءِ ، لِأَنَّ قَوْلَهُ تَعَالَى : أَوْ لَامَسْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ   [ 4 \ 43 ] ، فَسَّرَهُ تُرْجُمَانُ الْقُرْآنِ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا ، بِأَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِهِ الْجِمَاعُ ، وَإِذًا   فَذِكْرُ التَّيَمُّمِ بَعْدَ الْجِمَاعِ الْمُعَبَّرِ عَنْهُ بِاللَّمْسِ ،   أَوِ الْمُلَامَسَةِ بِحَسَبِ الْقِرَاءَتَيْن  ِ ، وَالْمَجِيءُ مِنَ   الْغَائِطِ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى شُمُولِ التَّيَمُّمِ لِحَالَتَيِ الْحَدَثِ   الْأَكْبَرِ ، وَالْأَصْغَرِ . 

الثَّانِي : أَنَّهُ تَعَالَى فِي سُورَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ ، صَرَّحَ   بِالْجَنَابَةِ غَيْرَ مُعَبِّرٍ عَنْهَا بِالْمُلَامَسَة  ِ ، ثُمَّ ذَكَرَ   بَعْدَهَا التَّيَمُّمَ ، فَدَلَّ عَلَى أَنْ يَكُونَ عَنْهَا أَيْضًا   حَيْثُ قَالَ : إِذَا  قُمْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلَاةِ  فَاغْسِلُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى  الْمَرَافِقِ وَامْسَحُوا  بِرُءُوسِكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ إِلَى  الْكَعْبَيْنِ وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ  جُنُبًا فَاطَّهَّرُوا   [ 5 \ 6 ] ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : فَلَمْ تَجِدُوا مَاءً فَتَيَمَّمُوا الْآيَةَ [ 5 \ 6 ] . 

فَهُوَ عَائِدٌ إِلَى الْمُحْدِثِ ، وَالْجُنُبِ جَمِيعًا ، كَمَا هُوَ ظَاهِرٌ . 

الثَّالِثُ : تَصْرِيحُهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِذَلِكَ   الثَّابِتُ عَنْهُ فِي الصَّحِيحِ ; فَقَدْ أَخْرَجَ الشَّيْخَانِ فِي   صَحِيحَيْهِمَا عَنْ  عَمَّارِ بْنِ يَاسِرٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا ، أَنَّهُ قَالَ : " أَجْنَبْتُ   فَلَمْ أُصِبِ الْمَاءَ ، فَتَمَعَّكْتُ فِي الصَّعِيدِ وَصَلَّيْتُ ،   فَذَكَرْتُ ذَلِكَ لِلنَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ،   فَقَالَ : " إِنَّمَا كَانَ يَكْفِيكَ هَكَذَا " ،   [ ص:  359 ] وَضَرَبَ  النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  بِكَفَّيْهِ الْأَرْضَ ،  وَنَفَخَ فِيهِمَا ، ثُمَّ مَسَحَ بِهِمَا  وَجْهَهُ ، وَكَفَّيْهِ   " . 

وَأَخْرَجَا فِي صَحِيحَيْهِمَا أَيْضًا مِنْ حَدِيثِ  عِمْرَانَ بْنِ حُصَيْنٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا ، قَالَ : " كُنَّا   مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي سَفَرٍ   فَصَلَّى بِالنَّاسِ ; فَإِذَا هُمْ بِرَجُلٍ مُعْتَزِلٍ ، فَقَالَ : مَا   مَنَعَكَ أَنْ تُصَلِّيَ ؟ قَالَ : أَصَابَتْنِي جَنَابَةٌ وَلَا مَاءَ ،   قَالَ : عَلَيْكَ بِالصَّعِيدِ ، فَإِنَّهُ يَكْفِيكَ   " . 

وَالْأَحَادِيثُ فِي الْبَابِ كَثِيرَةٌ . 
الْمَسْأَلَةُ الثَّانِيَةُ : اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ ، هَلْ تَكْفِي لِلتَّيَمُّمِ ضَرْبَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ أَوْ لَا ؟ فَقَالَ جَمَاعَةٌ : تَكْفِي ضَرْبَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ لِلْكَفَّيْنِ وَالْوَجْهِ ، وَمِمَّنْ ذَهَبَ إِلَى ذَلِكَ  الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  ، وَعَطَاءٌ  ، وَمَكْحُولٌ  ،  وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ُّ  ، وَإِسْحَاقُ  ، وَنَقْلَهُ ابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ  عَنْ جُمْهُورِ الْعُلَمَاءِ وَاخْتَارَهُ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ عَامَّةِ أَهْلِ الْحَدِيثِ ، وَدَلِيلُهُ حَدِيثُ عَمَّارٍ  الْمُتَّفَقُ عَلَيْهِ الْمُتَقَدِّمُ آنِفًا . 

وَذَهَبَ أَكْثَرُ الْفُقَهَاءِ إِلَى أَنَّهُ لَا بُدَّ مِنْ ضَرْبَتَيْنِ   : إِحْدَاهُمَا لِلْوَجْهِ ، وَالْأُخْرَى لِلْكَفَّيْنِ ، وَمِنْهُمْ   مَنْ قَالَ بِوُجُوبِ الثَّانِيَةِ ، وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ قَالَ   بِسُنِّيَّتِهَا كَمَالِكٍ  ، وَذَهَبَ  ابْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ  ،  وَابْنُ شِهَابٍ  ،  وَابْنُ سِيرِينَ  إِلَى أَنَّ الْوَاجِبَ ثَلَاثُ ضَرَبَاتٍ : ضَرْبَةٌ لِلْوَجْهِ ، وَضَرْبَةٌ لِلْيَدَيْنِ ، وَضَرْبَةٌ لِلذِّرَاعَيْنِ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - : الظَّاهِرُ مِنْ جِهَةِ   الدَّلِيلِ الِاكْتِفَاءُ بِضَرْبَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ ; لِأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَصِحَّ   مِنْ أَحَادِيثِ الْبَابِ شَيْءٌ مَرْفُوعًا ، إِلَّا حَدِيثُ عَمَّارٍ  الْمُتَقَدِّمَ ، وَحَدِيثُ أَبِي جُهَيْمِ بْنِ الْحَارِثِ بْنِ الصِّمَّةِ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ  ، قَالَ : " أَقْبَلَ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، مِنْ نَحْوِ   بِئْرِ جَمَلٍ فَلَقِيَهُ رَجُلٌ ، فَسَلَّمَ عَلَيْهِ ، فَلَمْ يَرُدَّ   عَلَيْهِ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، حَتَّى   أَقْبَلَ عَلَى الْجِدَارِ فَمَسَحَ بِوَجْهِهِ وَيَدَيْهِ ، ثُمَّ رَدَّ   عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامَ ، أَخْرَجَهُ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  مَوْصُولًا ، وَمُسْلِمٌ  تَعْلِيقًا ، وَلَيْسَ فِي وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا مَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّهُمَا ضَرْبَتَانِ كَمَا رَأَيْتَ ، وَقَدْ دَلَّ حَدِيثُ عَمَّارٍ  أَنَّهَا وَاحِدَةٌ .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ الثَّالِثَةُ : هَلْ يَلْزَمُ فِي التَّيَمُّمِ مَسْحُ غَيْرِ الْكَفَّيْنِ ؟ اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي ذَلِكَ ، فَأَوْجَبَ بَعْضُهُمُ الْمَسْحَ فِي التَّيَمُّمِ إِلَى الْمِرْفَقَيْنِ ، وَبِهِ قَالَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  ،  وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  ، وَأَصْحَابُهُمَ  ا ،  وَالثَّوْرِيُّ  ، وَابْنُ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ  ، وَاللَّيْثُ  ، كُلُّهُمْ يَرَوْنَ بُلُوغَ التَّيَمُّمِ بِالْمِرْفَقَيْ  نِ فَرْضًا وَاجِبًا ، وَبِهِ قَالَ  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْحَكَمِ  ، وَابْنُ نَافِعٍ ،  وَإِلَيْهِ ذَهَبَ  إِسْمَاعِيلُ الْقَاضِي    . 

 [ ص: 360 ] قَالَ ابْنُ نَافِعٍ    : مَنْ تَيَمَّمَ إِلَى الْكُوعَيْنِ أَعَادَ الصَّلَاةَ أَبَدًا ، وَقَالَ مَالِكٌ    : فِي الْمُدَوَّنَةِ يُعِيدُ فِي الْوَقْتِ ، وَرُوِيَ التَّيَمُّمُ إِلَى الْمِرْفَقَيْنِ مَرْفُوعًا ، عَنْ  جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  ،  وَابْنِ عُمَرَ  ، وَأَبِي أُمَامَةَ  ، وَعَائِشَةَ  ، وَعَمَّارٍ  ، وَالْأَسْلَعِ  ، وَسَيَأْتِي مَا فِي أَسَانِيدِ رِوَايَاتِهِمْ مِنَ الْمَقَالِ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ، وَبِهِ كَانَ يَقُولُ  ابْنُ عُمَرَ  ، وَقَالَ  ابْنُ شِهَابٍ    : يَمْسَحُ فِي التَّيَمُّمِ إِلَى الْآبَاطِ . 

وَاحْتَجَّ مَنْ قَالَ بِالتَّيَمُّمِ إِلَى الْمِرْفَقَيْنِ بِمَا رُوِيَ   عَمَّنْ ذَكَرْنَا مِنْ ذِكْرِ الْمِرْفَقَيْنِ ، وَبِأَنَّ  ابْنَ عُمَرَ  كَانَ يَفْعَلُهُ ، وَبِالْقِيَاسِ عَلَى الْوُضُوءِ ، وَقَدْ قَالَ تَعَالَى فِيهِ : وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى الْمَرَافِقِ   . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - : الَّذِي يَظْهَرُ مِنَ   الْأَدِلَّةِ وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ ، أَنَّ الْوَاجِبَ فِي   التَّيَمُّمِ هُوَ مَسْحُ الْكَفَّيْنِ فَقَطْ ، لِمَا قَدَّمْنَا مِنْ   أَنَّ الْأَحَادِيثَ الْوَارِدَةَ فِي صِفَةِ التَّيَمُّمِ لَمْ يَصِحَّ   مِنْهَا شَيْءٌ ثَابِتُ الرَّفْعِ إِلَّا حَدِيثَ عَمَّارٍ    : وَحَدِيثَ أَبِي جُهَيْمٍ  الْمُتَقَدِّمَي  ْنِ . 

أَمَّا حَدِيثُ أَبِي جُهَيْمٍ  ، فَقَدْ وَرَدَ بِذِكْرِ الْيَدَيْنِ مُجْمَلًا ، كَمَا رَأَيْتَ ، وَأَمَّا حَدِيثُ عَمَّارٍ  فَقَدْ   وَرَدَ بِذِكْرِ الْكَفَّيْنِ فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ ، كَمَا قَدَّمْنَا   آنِفًا . وَوَرَدَ فِي غَيْرِهِمَا بِذِكْرِ الْمِرْفَقَيْنِ ، وَفِي   رِوَايَةٍ إِلَى نِصْفِ الذِّرَاعِ ، وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ إِلَى الْآبَاطِ ،   فَأَمَّا رِوَايَةُ الْمِرْفَقَيْنِ ، وَنِصْفِ الذِّرَاعِ ، فَفِيهِمَا   مَقَالٌ سَيَأْتِي ، وَأَمَّا رِوَايَةُ الْآبَاطِ ، فَقَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  وَغَيْرُهُ   : إِنْ كَانَ ذَاكَ وَقَعَ بِأَمْرِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - ، فَكُلُّ تَيَمُّمٍ لِلنَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - بَعْدَهُ فَهُوَ نَاسِخٌ لَهُ ; وَإِنْ كَانَ وَقَعَ  بِغَيْرِ  أَمْرِهِ ، فَالْحُجَّةُ فِيمَا أَمَرَ بِهِ ، وَمِمَّا  يُقَوِّي رِوَايَةَ  الصَّحِيحَيْنِ فِي الِاقْتِصَارِ عَلَى الْوَجْهِ  وَالْكَفَّيْنِ ،  كَوْنُ عَمَّارٍ  كَانَ   يُفْتِي بَعْدَ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِذَلِكَ   ; وَرَاوِي الْحَدِيثِ أَعْرِفُ بِالْمُرَادِ بِهِ مِنْ غَيْرِهِ ; وَلَا   سِيَّمَا الصَّحَابِيُّ الْمُجْتَهِدُ ، قَالَهُ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " الْفَتْحِ " . 

وَأَمَّا فِعْلُ  ابْنُ عُمَرَ  ، فَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ رَفْعُهُ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، وَالْمَوْقُوفُ عَلَى  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  لَا يُعَارَضُ بِهِ مَرْفُوعٌ مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ ، وَهُوَ حَدِيثُ عَمَّارٍ    .
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (53)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (8)

وَقَدْ رَوَى أَبُو دَاوُدَ  عَنِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  بِسَنَدٍ ضَعِيفٍ ، أَنَّهُ قَالَ : " مَرَّ   رَجُلٌ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي   سِكَّةٍ مِنَ السِّكَكِ ، وَقَدْ خَرَجَ مِنْ غَائِطٍ أَوْ بَوْلٍ   فَسَلَّمَ عَلَيْهِ ، فَلَمْ يَرُدَّ عَلَيْهِ حَتَّى كَادَ الرَّجُلُ   يَتَوَارَى فِي السِّكَكِ ، فَضَرَبَ بِيَدِهِ عَلَى حَائِطٍ ، وَمَسَحَ   بِهَا وَجْهَهُ ، ثُمَّ ضَرَبَ ضَرْبَةً أُخْرَى فَمَسَحَ بِهَا   ذِرَاعَيْهِ   " ، وَمَدَارُ الْحَدِيثِ عَلَى مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ  ، وَقَدْ ضَعَّفَهُ  ابْنُ مَعِينٍ  ، وَأَحْمَدُ   وَالْبُخَارِيُّ  وَأَبُو حَاتِمٍ    . وَقَالَ أَحْمَدُ  ،  وَالْبُخَارِيُّ    : يُنْكَرُ عَلَيْهِ حَدِيثُ التَّيَمُّمِ . أَيْ   [ ص: 361 ] هَذَا ، زَادَ  الْبُخَارِيُّ    : خَالَفَهُ أَيُّوبُ  ، وَعُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ  وَالنَّاسُ ، فَقَالُوا عَنْ نَافِعٍ  عَنِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  فَعَلَهُ . 

وَقَالَ أَبُو دَاوُدَ    : لَمْ يُتَابِعْ أَحَدٌ مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ ثَابِتٍ  فِي هَذِهِ الْقِصَّةِ عَلَى ضَرْبَتَيْنِ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، وَرَوَوْهُ مِنْ فِعْلِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  ، وَقَالَ الْخَطَّابِيُّ    : لَا يَصِحُّ ; لِأَنَّ مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ ثَابِتٍ  ضَعِيفٌ جِدًّا ، وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ ثَابِتٍ هَذَا هُوَ الْعَبْدِيُّ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْبَصْرِيُّ  ، قَالَ فِيهِ فِي " التَّقْرِيبِ " : صَدُوقٌ ، لَيِّنُ الْحَدِيثِ . 

وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ رِوَايَةَ الضَّحَّاكِ بْنِ عُثْمَانَ  ،  وَابْنِ الْهَادِ  لِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ عَنْ نَافِعٍ  عَنِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  ، لَيْسَ فِي وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهُمَا مُتَابَعَةُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ  عَلَى الضَّرْبَتَيْنِ ، وَلَا عَلَى الذِّرَاعَيْنِ ; لِأَنَّ الضَّحَّاكَ لَمْ يَذْكُرِ التَّيَمُّمَ فِي رِوَايَتِهِ ،  وَابْنَ الْهَادِ  قَالَ فِي رِوَايَتِهِ " مَسَحَ وَجْهَهَ وَيَدَيْهِ " ، قَالَهُ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  ، وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ُ  ، وَرَوَى  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  ، وَالْحَاكِمُ  ، وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ُ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ ظَبْيَانَ  ، عَنْ  عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ  ، عَنْ نَافِعٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، قَالَ : " الْتَّيَمُّمُ ضَرْبَتَانِ : ضَرْبَةٌ لِلْوَجْهِ ، وَضَرْبَةٌ لِلْيَدَيْنِ إِلَى الْمِرْفَقَيْنِ   " . 

قَالَ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ    : وَقَفَهُ  يَحْيَى الْقَطَّانُ  ، وَهُشَيْمٌ  وَغَيْرُهُمَا ، وَهُوَ الصَّوَابُ ، ثُمَّ رَوَاهُ مِنْ طَرِيقِ مَالِكٍ  عَنْ نَافِعٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  مَوْقُوفًا ، قَالَهُ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  ، مَعَ أَنَّ عَلِيَّ بْنَ ظَبْيَانَ  ضَعَّفَهُ الْقَطَّانُ  ،  وَابْنُ مَعِينٍ  ، وَغَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ . 

وَهُوَ ابْنُ ظَبْيَانَ بْنِ هِلَالٍ الْعَبْسِيُّ الْكُوفِيُّ  ، قَاضِي بَغْدَادَ  ، قَالَ فِيهِ فِي " التَّقْرِيبِ " : ضَعِيفٌ . 

وَرَوَاهُ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ سَالِمٍ  عَنِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  مَرْفُوعًا بِلَفْظِ : " تَيَمَّمْنَا   مَعَ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، ضَرَبْنَا   بِأَيْدِينَا عَلَى الصَّعِيدِ الطَّيِّبِ ، ثُمَّ نَفَضْنَا أَيْدِيَنَا   فَمَسَحْنَا بِهَا وُجُوهَنَا ، ثُمَّ ضَرَبْنَا ضَرْبَةً أُخْرَى   فَمَسَحْنَا مِنَ الْمَرَافِقِ إِلَى الْأَكُفِّ   " الْحَدِيثَ ، لَكِنْ فِي إِسْنَادِهِ سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ أَرْقَمَ  ، وَهُوَ مَتْرُوكٌ . 

قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ    : رَوَاهُ مَعْمَرٌ  وَغَيْرُهُ عَنِ  الزُّهْرِيِّ  مَوْقُوفًا ، وَهُوَ الصَّحِيحُ ، وَرَوَاهُ  الدَّرَاقُطْنِي  ُّ  أَيْضًا مِنْ طَرِيقِ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ أَبِي دَاوُدَ الْحَرَّانَيِّ  ، وَهُوَ مَتْرُوكٌ أَيْضًا عَنْ سَالِمٍ  ، وَنَافِعٍ  جَمِيعًا عَنِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  مَرْفُوعًا بِلَفْظِ : " وَفِي التَّيَمُّمِ ضَرْبَتَانِ : ضَرْبَةٌ لِلْوَجْهِ ، وَضَرْبَةٌ لِلْيَدَيْنِ إِلَى الْمِرْفَقَيْنِ   " . 

قَالَ أَبُو زُرْعَةَ    : حَدِيثٌ بَاطِلٌ ، وَرَوَاهُ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  ، وَالْحَاكِمُ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ   [ ص: 362 ] مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَنْمَاطِيِّ  عَنْ عَزْرَةَ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ  ، عَنْ أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ  ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ  ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ : " التَّيَمُّمُ ضَرْبَةٌ لِلْوَجْهِ ، وَضَرْبَةٌ لِلذِّرَاعَيْنِ إِلَى الْمِرْفَقَيْنِ   " ، وَمِنْ طَرِيقِ أَبِي نُعَيْمٍ  عَنْ عَزْرَةَ  بِسَنَدِهِ الْمَذْكُورِ ، قَالَ : " جَاءَ   رَجُلٌ ، فَقَالَ : أَصَابَتْنِي جَنَابَةٌ ، وَإِنِّي تَمَعَّكْتُ فِي   التُّرَابِ ، فَقَالَ : اضْرِبْ ، فَضَرَبَ بِيَدِهِ الْأَرْضَ فَمَسَحَ   وَجْهَهُ ، ثُمَّ ضَرَبَ يَدَيْهِ فَمَسَحَ بِهِمَا إِلَى الْمِرْفَقَيْنِ   " . 

ضَعَّفَ  ابْنُ الْجَوْزِيِّ  هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ بِأَنَّ فِيهِ عُثْمَانُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ  ، وَرُدَّ عَلَى  ابْنِ الْجَوْزِيِّ  بِأَنَّ عُثْمَانَ بْنَ مُحَمَّدٍ  لَمْ يَتَكَلَّمْ فِيهِ أَحَدٌ ، كَمَا قَالَهُ ابْنُ دَقِيقِ الْعِيدِ  ، لَكِنَّ رِوَايَتَهُ الْمَذْكُورَةَ شَاذَّةٌ ; لِأَنَّ أَبَا نُعَيْمٍ  رَوَاهُ عَنْ عَزْرَةَ  مَوْقُوفًا ، أَخْرَجَهُ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  ، وَالْحَاكِمُ  أَيْضًا . 

وَقَالَ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  فِي " حَاشِيَةِ السُّنَنِ " ، عَقِبَ حَدِيثِ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ    : كُلُّهُمْ ثِقَاتٌ ، وَالصَّوَابُ مَوْقُوفٌ ، قَالَ ذَلِكَ كُلَّهُ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " التَّلْخِيصِ " ، وَقَالَ فِي " التَّقْرِيبِ " فِي عُثْمَانَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْمَذْكُورِ  مَقْبُولٌ ، وَقَالَ فِي " التَّلْخِيصِ " أَيْضًا ، وَفِي الْبَابِ عَنِ الْأَسْلَعِ  ، قَالَ : " كُنْتُ أَخْدُمُ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، فَأَتَاهُ جِبْرِيلُ  بِآيَةِ   الصَّعِيدِ ، فَأَرَانِي التَّيَمُّمَ ، فَضَرَبْتُ بِيَدَيَّ الْأَرْضَ   وَاحِدَةً ، فَمَسَحْتُ بِهَا وَجْهِيَ ثُمَّ ضَرَبْتُ بِهَا الْأَرْضَ   فَمَسَحْتُ بِهَا يَدَيَّ إِلَى الْمِرْفَقَيْنِ   " ، رَوَاهُ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  ،  وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ُّ  ، وَفِيهِ الرَّبِيعُ بْنُ بَدْرٍ  ، وَهُوَ ضَعِيفٌ ، وَعَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ  ، رَوَاهُ  الطَّبَرَانِيُّ  ، وَإِسْنَادُهُ ضَعِيفٌ أَيْضًا . 

وَرَوَاهُ الْبَزَّارُ  ،  وَابْنُ عَدِيٍّ  مِنْ حَدِيثِ عَائِشَةَ  مَرْفُوعًا : " التَّيَمُّمُ ضَرْبَتَانِ : ضَرْبَةٌ لِلْوَجْهِ ، وَضَرْبَةٌ لِلْيَدَيْنِ إِلَى الْمِرْفَقَيْنِ   " ، تَفَرَّدَ بِهِ الْحَرِيشُ بْنُ الْخِرِّيتِ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ أَبِي مُلَيْكَةَ  عَنْهَا قَالَ أَبُو حَاتِمٍ    : حَدِيثٌ مُنْكَرٌ ، وَالْحَرِيشُ  شَيْخٌ لَا يُحْتَجُّ بِهِ . 

وَحَدِيثُ : " أَنَّهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ  لِعَمَّارِ بْنِ يَاسِرٍ    : تَكْفِيكَ ضَرْبَةٌ لِلْوَجْهِ ، وَضَرْبَةٌ لِلْكَفَّيْنِ   " ، رَوَاهُ  الطَّبَرَانِيُّ  فِي الْأَوْسَطِ وَالْكَبِيرِ ، وَفِيهِ  إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي يَحْيَى  ، وَهُوَ ضَعِيفٌ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ حُجَّةٌ عِنْدَ  الشَّافِعِيِّ    . 

وَحَدِيثُ عَمَّارٍ    : " كُنْتُ   فِي الْقَوْمِ حِينَ نَزَلَتِ الرُّخْصَةُ فَأَمَرَنَا فَضَرَبْنَا   وَاحِدَةً لِلْوَجْهِ ، ثُمَّ ضَرْبَةً أُخْرَى لِلْيَدَيْنِ إِلَى   الْمِرْفَقَيْنِ   " . 

رَوَاهُ الْبَزَّارُ  ، وَلَا شَكَّ أَنَّ الرِّوَايَةَ الْمُتَّفَقَ عَلَيْهَا عَنْ عَمَّارٍ  أَوْلَى مِنْهُ . 

وَقَالَ  ابْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ    : أَكْثَرُ الْآثَارِ الْمَرْفُوعَةِ عَنْ عَمَّارٍ  ضَرْبَةٌ   وَاحِدَةٌ ، وَمَا رُوِيَ عَنْهُ مِنْ ضَرْبَتَيْنِ فَكُلُّهَا   مُضْطَرِبَةٌ ، اهـ ، مِنْهُ ; فَبِهَذَا كُلُّهُ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ لَمْ   يَصِحَّ فِي الْبَابِ إِلَّا حَدِيثُ   [ ص: 363 ] عَمَّارٍ  ، وَأَبِي جُهَيْمٍ  الْمُتَقَدِّمَي  ْنِ ، كَمَا ذَكَرْنَا . 

فَإِذَا عَرَفْتَ نُصُوصَ السُّنَّةِ فِي الْمَسْأَلَةِ فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْوَاجِبَ فِي الْمَسْحِ الْكَفَّانِ فَقَطْ ، وَلَا يَبْعُدُ مَا قَالَهُ مَالِكٌ  رَحِمَهُ   اللَّهُ مِنْ وُجُوبِ الْكَفَّيْنِ ، وَسُنِّيَّةِ الذِّرَاعَيْنِ إِلَى   الْمِرْفَقَيْنِ ، لِأَنَّ الْوُجُوبَ دَلَّ عَلَيْهِ الْحَدِيثُ   الْمُتَّفَقُ عَلَيْهِ فِي الْكَفَّيْنِ . 

وَهَذِهِ الرِّوَايَاتُ الْوَارِدَةُ بِذِكْرِ الْيَدَيْنِ إِلَى   الْمِرْفَقَيْنِ تَدُلُّ عَلَى السُّنِّيَّةِ ، وَإِنْ كَانَتْ لَا يَخْلُو   شَيْءٌ مِنْهَا مِنْ مَقَالٍ ، فَإِنَّ بَعْضَهَا يَشُدُّ بَعْضًا ،  لِمَا  تَقَرَّرَ فِي عُلُومِ الْحَدِيثِ مِنْ أَنَّ الطُّرُقَ  الضَّعِيفَةَ  الْمُعْتَبَرَ بِهَا يُقَوِّي بَعْضُهَا بَعْضًا حَتَّى  يَصْلُحَ  مَجْمُوعُهَا لِلِاحْتِجَاجِ : لَا تُخَاصِمْ بِوَاحِدٍ أَهْلَ  بَيْتٍ ،  فَضَعِيفَانِ يَغْلِبَانِ قَوِيًّا ، وَتَعْتَضِدُ أَيْضًا   بِالْمَوْقُوفَا  تِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ . 

وَالْأَصْلُ إِعْمَالُ الدَّلِيلَيْنِ ، كَمَا تَقَرَّرَ فِي الْأُصُولِ .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ الرَّابِعَةُ : هَلْ يَجِبُ التَّرْتِيبُ فِي التَّيَمُّمِ أَوْ لَا ؟ ذَهَبَ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ مِنْهُمُ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  وَأَصْحَابُهُ إِلَى أَنَّ تَقْدِيمَ الْوَجْهِ عَلَى الْيَدَيْنِ رُكْنٌ مِنْ أَرْكَانِ التَّيَمُّمِ ، وَحَكَى النَّوَوِيُّ  عَلَيْهِ اتِّفَاقُ الشَّافِعِيَّةِ ، وَذَهَبَتْ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنْهُمْ مَالِكٌ  ، وَجُلُّ أَصْحَابِهِ إِلَى أَنَّ تَقْدِيمَ الْوَجْهِ عَلَى الْيَدَيْنِ سُنَّةٌ . 

وَدَلِيلُ تَقْدِيمِ الْوَجْهِ عَلَى الْيَدَيْنِ أَنَّهُ تَعَالَى   قَدَّمَهُ فِي آيَةِ النِّسَاءِ ، وَآيَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ ، حَيْثُ قَالَ   فِيهِمَا : فَامْسَحُوا بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُمْ   . 

وَقَدْ قَالَ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " أَبْدَأُ بِمَا بَدَأَ اللَّهُ بِهِ   " ، يَعْنِي قَوْلَهُ : إِنَّ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةَ الْآيَةَ [ 2 \ 158 ] ، وَفِي بَعْضِ رِوَايَاتِهِ " ابْدَءُوا " بِصِيغَةِ الْأَمْرِ ، وَذَهَبَ  الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  ، وَمَنْ وَافَقَهُ إِلَى تَقْدِيمِ الْيَدَيْنِ ، مُسْتَدِلًّا بِمَا وَرَدَ فِي صَحِيحِ  الْبُخَارِيِّ  فِي بَابِ " التَّيَمُّمُ ضَرْبَةٌ " ، مِنْ حَدِيثِ  عَمَّارِ بْنِ يَاسِرٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا : أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ لَهُ : " إِنَّمَا   كَانَ يَكْفِيكَ أَنَّ تَصْنَعَ هَكَذَا ، فَضَرَبَ بِكَفَّيْهِ ضَرْبَةً   عَلَى الْأَرْضِ ، ثُمَّ نَفَضَهَا ، ثُمَّ مَسَحَ بِهَا ظَهْرَ كَفِّهِ   بِشِمَالِهِ ، أَوْ ظَهْرَ شِمَالِهِ بِكَفِّهِ ، ثُمَّ مَسَحَ بِهَا   وَجْهَهُ   " الْحَدِيثَ . 

وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنْ " ثُمَّ " تَقْتَضِي التَّرْتِيبَ ، وَأَنَّ الْوَاوَ لَا   تَقْتَضِيهِ عِنْدَ الْجُمْهُورِ ، وَإِنَّمَا تَقْتَضِي مُطْلَقَ   التَّشْرِيكِ ، وَلَا يُنَافِي ذَلِكَ أَنْ يَقُومَ دَلِيلٌ مُنْفَصِلٌ   عَلَى أَنَّ الْمَعْطُوفَ بِالْوَاوِ مُؤَخَّرٌ عَمَّا قَبْلَهُ ، كَمَا   دَلَّ عَلَيْهِ الْحَدِيثُ الْمُتَقَدِّمُ فِي قَوْلِهِ : إِنَّ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةَ الْآيَةَ ، وَكَمَا فِي قَوْلِ حَسَّانَ    : [ الْوَافِرُ ] 

 [ ص: 364 ] 
**هَجَوْتَ مُحَمَّدًا وَأَجَبْتُ عَنْهُ* *

عَلَى رِوَايَةِ " الْوَاوِ " ، فَحَدِيثُ  الْبُخَارِيِّ  هَذَا نَصٌّ فِي تَقْدِيمِ الْيَدَيْنِ عَلَى الْوَجْهِ ، وَلِلْإِسْمَاعِ  يلِيِّ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ  هَارُونَ الْحَمَّالِ  ، عَنْ أَبِي مُعَاوِيَةَ  مَا لَفْظُهُ : " إِنَّمَا   يَكْفِيكَ أَنْ تَضْرِبَ بِيَدَيْكَ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ ثُمَّ تَنْفُضَهُمَا  ،  ثُمَّ تَمْسَحَ بِيَمِينِكَ عَلَى شِمَالِكَ ، وَشِمَالِكَ عَلَى   يَمِينِكَ ، ثُمَّ تَمْسَحَ عَلَى وَجْهِكَ   " قَالَهُ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " الْفَتْحِ " ، وَأَكْثَرُ الْعُلَمَاءِ عَلَى تَقْدِيمِ الْوَجْهِ مَعَ الِاخْتِلَافِ فِي وُجُوبِ ذَلِكَ ، وَسُنِّيَّتِهِ .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ الْخَامِسَةُ : هَلْ يَرْفَعُ التَّيَمُّمُ الْحَدَثَ أَوْ لَا ؟ وَهَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةُ مِنْ صِعَابِ الْمَسَائِلِ لِإِجْمَاعِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ عَلَى صِحَّةِ الصَّلَاةِ بِالتَّيَمُّمِ عِنْدَ فَقْدِ الْمَاءِ ، أَوِ الْعَجْزِ عَنِ اسْتِعْمَالِهِ ،   وَإِجْمَاعِهِمْ عَلَى أَنَّ الْحَدَثَ مُبْطِلٌ لِلصَّلَاةِ ، فَإِنْ   قُلْنَا : لَمْ يَرْتَفِعْ حَدَثُهُ ، فَكَيْفَ صَحَّتْ صَلَاتُهُ ، وَهُوَ   مُحْدِثٌ ؟ وَإِنْ قُلْنَا : صَحَّتْ صَلَاتُهُ ، فَكَيْفَ نَقُولُ :  لَمْ  يَرْتَفِعْ حَدَثُهُ ؟ . 

اعْلَمْ أَوَّلًا أَنَّ الْعُلَمَاءَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِي هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ إِلَى ثَلَاثَةِ مَذَاهِبَ : 

الْأَوَّلُ : أَنَّ التَّيَمُّمَ لَا يَرْفَعُ الْحَدَثَ . 

الثَّانِي : أَنَّهُ يَرْفَعُهُ رَفْعًا كُلِّيًّا . 

الثَّالِثُ : أَنَّهُ يَرْفَعُهُ رَفْعًا مُؤَقَّتًا . 

حُجَّةُ الْقَوْلِ الْأَوَّلِ أَنَّ التَّيَمُّمَ لَا يَرْفَعُ الْحَدَثَ مَا ثَبَتَ فِي صَحِيحِ  الْبُخَارِيِّ  مِنْ حَدِيثِ عِمْرَانَ  الْمُتَقَدِّمِ : أَنَّ   النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - صَلَّى بِالنَّاسِ   فَرَأَى رَجُلًا مُعْتَزِلًا لَمْ يُصَلِّ مَعَ الْقَوْمِ ، فَقَالَ : "   مَا مَنَعَكَ يَا فُلَانٌ أَنْ تُصَلِّيَ مَعَ الْقَوْمِ ؟ " قَالَ :   أَصَابَتْنِي جَنَابَةٌ وَلَا مَاءَ . قَالَ : " عَلَيْكَ بِالصَّعِيدِ   فَإِنَّهُ يَكْفِيكَ " . إِلَى أَنْ قَالَ : وَكَانَ آخِرُ ذَلِكَ أَنْ   أَعْطَى الَّذِي أَصَابَتْهُ الْجَنَابَةُ إِنَاءً مِنْ مَاءٍ ، قَالَ : "   اذْهَبْ فَأَفْرِغْهُ عَلَيْكَ   " الْحَدِيثَ . وَلِمُسْلِمٍ  فِي   هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ " وَغَسَّلْنَا صَاحِبَنَا " ، يَعْنِي الْجُنُبَ   الْمَذْكُورَ . وَهَذَا نَصٌّ صَحِيحٌ فِي أَنَّ تَيَمُّمَهُ الْأَوَّلَ   لَمْ يَرْفَعْ جَنَابَتَهُ . 

وَمِنَ الْأَدِلَّةِ عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَا يَرْفَعُ الْحَدَثَ مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  ، وَأَحْمَدُ  ،  وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيُّ  ،  وَابْنُ حِبَّانَ  ، وَالْحَاكِمُ  مَوْصُولًا ، وَرَوَاهُ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  تَعْلِيقًا عَنْ  عَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : أَنَّهُ   تَيَمَّمَ عَنِ الْجَنَابَةِ مِنْ شِدَّةِ الْبَرْدِ ، فَقَالَ لَهُ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " صَلَّيْتَ   بِأَصْحَابِكَ   [ ص: 365 ] وَأَنْتَ جُنُبٌ " ، فَقَالَ عَمْرٌو    : إِنِّي سَمِعْتُ اللَّهَ يَقُولُ : وَلَا تَقْتُلُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ الْآيَةَ [ 4 \ 29 ] ، فَضَحِكَ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَلَمْ يُنْكِرْ عَلَيْهِ ، قَالَ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " التَّلْخِيصِ " فِي الْكَلَامِ عَلَى حَدِيثِ عَمْرٍو  هَذَا : وَاخْتُلِفَ فِيهِ عَلَى عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ    . 

فَقِيلَ عَنْهُ عَنْ أَبِي قَيْسٍ  عَنْ عَمْرٍو  ، وَقِيلَ عَنْهُ عَنْ عَمْرٍو  بِلَا وَاسِطَةٍ ، لَكِنَّ الرِّوَايَةَ الَّتِي فِيهَا أَبُو قَيْسٍ  ، لَيْسَ فِيهَا ذِكْرُ التَّيَمُّمِ ، بَلْ فِيهَا أَنَّهُ غَسَلَ مَغَابِنَهُ فَقَطْ . 

وَقَالَ أَبُو دَاوُدَ    : رَوَى هَذِهِ الْقِصَّةَ  الْأَوْزَاعِيُّ  عَنْ  حَسَّانَ بْنِ عَطِيَّةَ  ، وَفِيهِ : " فَتَيَمَّمَ " ، وَرَجَّحَ الْحَاكِمُ  إِحْدَى الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ عَلَى الْأُخْرَى . 

وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ     : يُحْتَمَلُ  أَنْ يَكُونَ فَعَلَ مَا فِي الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ جَمِيعًا ،  فَيَكُونَ قَدْ  غَسَلَ مَا أَمْكَنَ ، وَتَيَمَّمَ عَنِ الْبَاقِي ، وَلَهُ  شَاهِدٌ مِنْ  حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَحَدِيثِ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ  ، عِنْدَ  الطَّبَرَانِيِّ  ، انْتَهَى مِنَ التَّلْخِيصِ لِابْنِ حَجَرٍ    . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - : مَا أَشَارَ إِلَيْهِ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  مِنَ   الْجَمْعِ بَيْنَ الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ مُتَعَيَّنٌ ; لِأَنَّ الْجَمْعَ   وَاجِبٌ إِذَا أَمْكَنَ ، كَمَا تَقَرَّرَ فِي الْأُصُولِ ، وَعُلُومِ   الْحَدِيثِ . 

وَمَحَلُّ الشَّاهِدِ مِنْ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ قَوْلُهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " صَلَّيْتَ بِأَصْحَابِكَ وَأَنْتَ جُنُبٌ   " ، فَإِنَّهُ أَثْبَتَ بَقَاءَ جَنَابَتِهِ مَعَ التَّيَمُّمِ . 

وَمِنَ الْأَدِلَّةِ عَلَى أَنَّ التَّيَمُّمَ لَا يَرْفَعُ الْحَدَثَ حَدِيثُ أَبِي ذَرٍّ  عِنْدَ أَحْمَدَ  ، وَأَصْحَابِ السُّنَنِ الْأَرْبَعِ ، وَصَحَّحَهُ التِّرْمِذِيُّ  ، وَأَبُو حَاتِمٍ  مِنْ حَدِيثِ أَبِي ذَرٍّ  ، وَابْنُ الْقَطَّانِ  مِنْ حَدِيثِ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  عِنْدَ الْبَزَّارِ  ،  وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ِّ  ، قَالَهُ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي التَّلْخِيصِ . 

وَذَكَرَ فِي " الْفَتْحِ " أَنَّهُ صَحَّحَهُ  ابْنُ حِبَّانَ  ،  وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيُّ  مِنْ حَدِيثِ أَبِي ذَرٍّ    : أَنَّهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ : " إِنَّ   الصَّعِيدَ الطَّيِّبَ طَهُورُ الْمُسْلِمِ ، وَإِنْ لَمْ يَجِدِ  الْمَاءَ  عَشْرَ سِنِينَ ، فَإِذَا وَجَدَ الْمَاءَ فَلْيُمِسَّهُ  بَشْرَتَهُ   " الْحَدِيثَ . 

قَالَ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي التَّلْخِيصِ : بَعْدَ أَنْ ذَكَرَ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ ، عَنْ أَصْحَابِ السُّنَنِ مِنْ رِوَايَةِ  خَالِدٍ الْحَذَّاءِ  عَنْ أَبِي قِلَابَةَ  ، عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ بُجْدَانَ  ، عَنْ أَبِي ذَرٍّ    : وَاخْتُلِفَ فِيهِ عَلَى أَبِي قِلَابَةَ  ، فَقِيلَ هَكَذَا .
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (54)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (9)

وَقِيلَ عَنْهُ عَنْ رَجُلٍ مِنْ بَنِي عَامِرٍ  ، وَهَذِهِ رِوَايَةُ أَيُّوبَ  عَنْهُ ، وَلَيْسَ فِيهَا مُخَالَفَةٌ لِرِوَايَةِ خَالِدٍ  ، وَقِيلَ عَنْ أَيُّوبَ  عَنْهُ ، عَنْ أَبِي الْمُهَلَّبِ  ، عَنْ أَبِي ذَرٍّ  ، وَقِيلَ عَنْهُ بِإِسْقَاطِ   [ ص: 366 ] الْوَاسِطَةِ ، وَقِيلَ فِي الْوَاسِطَةِ مِحْجَنٌ ، أَوِ ابْنُ مِحْجَنٍ  ، أَوْ رَجَاءُ بْنُ عَامِرٍ  ، أَوْ رَجُلٌ مِنْ بَنِي عَامِرٍ  ، وَكُلُّهَا عِنْدَ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ِّ  ، وَالِاخْتِلَافُ فِيهِ كُلُّهُ عَلَى أَيُّوبَ  ، وَرَوَاهُ  ابْنُ حِبَّانَ  ، وَالْحَاكِمُ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ  خَالِدٍ الْحَذَّاءِ  كَرِوَايَةِ أَبِي دَاوُدَ  ، وَصَحَّحَهُ أَيْضًا أَبُو حَاتِمٍ  ، وَمَدَارُ طَرِيقِ خَالِدٍ  عَلَى عَمْرِو بْنِ بُجْدَانَ  ، وَقَدْ وَثَّقَهُ الْعِجْلِيُّ  ، وَغَفَلَ  ابْنُ الْقَطَّانِ  فَقَالَ : إِنَّهُ مَجْهُولٌ ، هَكَذَا قَالَهُ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي التَّلْخِيصِ " . 

وَقَالَ فِي " التَّقْرِيبِ " فِي ابْنِ بُجْدَانَ  الْمَذْكُورِ : لَا يُعْرَفُ حَالُهُ ، تَفْرَّدَ عَنْهُ  أَبُو قِلَابَةَ  ، وَفِي الْبَابِ عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  رَوَاهُ الْبَزَّارُ  ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا مُقَدَّمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ  ، ثَنَا عَمِّي الْقَاسِمُ بْنُ يَحْيَى  ، ثَنَا  هِشَامُ بْنُ حَسَّانَ  ، عَنْ  مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سِيرِينَ  ، عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  رَفَعَهُ : " الصَّعِيدُ   وَضُوءُ الْمُسْلِمِ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَجِدِ الْمَاءَ عَشْرَ سِنِينَ ،   فَإِذَا وَجَدَ الْمَاءَ فَلْيَتَّقِ اللَّهَ . وَلْيُمِسَّهُ بَشَرَتَهُ ،   فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ   " . 

وَقَالَ : لَا نَعْلَمُهُ عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  إِلَّا مِنْ هَذَا الْوَجْهِ ، وَرَوَاهُ  الطَّبَرَانِيُّ  فِي الْأَوْسَطِ مِنْ هَذَا الْوَجْهِ مُطَوَّلًا ، أَخْرَجَهُ فِي تَرْجَمَةِ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ صَدَقَةَ  ، وَسَاقَ فِيهِ قِصَّةَ أَبِي ذَرٍّ  ، وَقَالَ : لَمْ يَرَوْهُ إِلَّا هِشَامٌ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ سِيرِينَ  ، وَلَا عَنْ هِشَامٍ  إِلَّا الْقَاسِمُ  ، تَفَرَّدَ بِهِ مُقَدَّمُ  ، وَصَحَّحَهُ  ابْنُ الْقَطَّانِ  ، لَكِنْ قَالَ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  فِي الْعِلَلِ : إِنَّ إِرْسَالَهُ أَصَحُّ ، انْتَهَى مِنَ التَّلْخِيصِ بِلَفْظِهِ ، وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ تَصْحِيحَ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ  لِلتِّرْمِذِيِّ  ، وَأَبِي حَاتِمٍ  ، وَابْنِ الْقَطَّانِ  ،  وَابْنِ حِبَّانَ    . 

وَمَحَلُّ الشَّاهِدِ مِنْهُ قَوْلُهُ : " فَإِنْ وَجَدَ الْمَاءَ فَلْيُمِسَّهُ بَشْرَتَهُ   " ; لِأَنَّ الْجَنَابَةَ لَوْ كَانَ التَّيَمُّمُ رَفَعَهَا ، لَمَا احْتِيجَ إِلَى إِمْسَاسِ الْمَاءِ الْبَشَرَةَ . 

وَاحْتَجَّ الْقَائِلُونَ بِأَنَّ التَّيَمُّمَ يَرْفَعُ الْحَدَثَ :   بِأَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - صَرَّحَ   بِأَنَّهُ طَهُورٌ فِي قَوْلِهِ فِي الْحَدِيثِ الْمُتَّفَقِ عَلَيْهِ : " وَجُعِلَتْ لِي الْأَرْضُ مَسْجِدًا وَطَهُورًا   " ، وَبِأَنَّ فِي الْحَدِيثِ الْمَارِّ آنِفًا : " التَّيَمُّمُ وُضُوءُ الْمُسْلِمِ   " ، وَبِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى قَالَ : فَامْسَحُوا   بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُمْ مِنْهُ مَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيَجْعَلَ   عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ حَرَجٍ وَلَكِنْ يُرِيدُ لِيُطَهِّرَكُمْ الْآيَةَ   ، وَبِالْإِجْمَاع  ِ عَلَى أَنَّ الصَّلَاةَ تَصِحُّ بِهِ كَمَا تَصِحُّ   بِالْمَاءِ بِهِ ، وَلَا يَخْفَى مَا بَيْنَ الْقَوْلَيْنِ   الْمُتَقَدِّمَي  ْنِ مِنَ التَّنَاقُضِ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - : الَّذِي يَظْهَرُ مِنَ   الْأَدِلَّةِ تَعَيُّنُ الْقَوْلِ الثَّالِثِ ; لِأَنَّ الْأَدِلَّةَ   تَنْتَظِمُ وَلَا يَكُونُ بَيْنَهُمَا تَنَاقُضٌ وَالْجَمْعُ وَاجِبٌ مَتَى   أَمْكَنَ ، قَالَ فِي " مَرَاقِي السُّعُودِ " : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 

 [ ص: 367 ] وَالْجَمْعُ وَاجِبٌ مَتَى مَا أَمْكَنَّا إِلَّا فَلِلْأَخِيرِ نَسْخٌ بُيِّنَا 

وَالْقَوْلُ الثَّالِثُ الْمَذْكُورُ هُوَ : أَنَّ التَّيَمُّمَ يَرْفَعُ   الْحَدَثَ رَفْعًا مُؤَقَّتًا لَا كُلِّيًّا ، وَهَذَا لَا مَانِعَ مِنْهُ   عَقْلًا وَلَا شَرْعًا ، وَقَدْ دَلَّتْ عَلَيْهِ الْأَدِلَّةُ ; لِأَنَّ   صِحَّةَ الصَّلَاةِ بِهِ الْمَجْمَعَ عَلَيْهَا يَلْزَمُهَا أَنَّ   الْمُصَلِّيَ غَيْرُ مُحْدِثٍ ، وَلَا جُنُبٍ لُزُومًا شَرْعِيًّا لَا   شَكَّ فِيهِ . 

وَوُجُوبُ الِاغْتِسَالِ أَوِ الْوُضُوءِ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ عِنْدَ إِمْكَانِهِ   الْمَجْمَعِ عَلَيْهِ أَيْضًا يَلْزَمُهُ لُزُومًا شَرْعِيًّا لَا شَكَّ   فِيهِ ، وَأَنَّ الْحَدَثَ مُطْلَقًا لَمْ يَرْتَفِعْ بِالْكُلِّيَّةِ ،   فَيَتَعَيَّنُ الِارْتِفَاعُ الْمُؤَقَّتُ . هَذَا هُوَ الظَّاهِرُ ،   وَلَكِنَّهُ يُشْكِلُ عَلَيْهِ مَا تَقَدَّمَ فِي حَدِيثِ  عَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِ  ، أَنَّهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ لَهُ : " صَلَّيْتَ بِأَصْحَابِكَ وَأَنْتَ جُنُبٌ     " ، وَقَدْ تَقَرَّرَ عِنْدَ عُلَمَاءِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ أَنَّ وَقْتَ   عَامِلِ الْحَالِ هُوَ بِعَيْنِهِ وَقْتُ الْحَالِ ، فَالْحَالُ   وَعَامِلُهَا إِذًا مُقْتَرِنَانِ فِي الزَّمَانِ ، فَقَوْلُكَ : جَاءَ   زَيْدٌ ضَاحِكًا مَثَلًا ، لَا شَكَّ فِي أَنَّ وَقْتَ الْمَجِيءِ فِيهِ   هُوَ بِعَيْنِهِ وَقْتُ الضَّحِكِ ، وَعَلَيْهِ فَوَقْتُ صَلَاتِهِ ، هُوَ   بِعَيْنِهِ وَقْتُ كَوْنِهِ جُنُبًا ; لِأَنَّ الْحَالَ هِيَ كَوْنُهُ   جُنُبًا وَعَامِلُهَا قَوْلُهُ " صَلَّيْتَ " ، فَيَلْزَمُ أَنَّ   الصَّلَاةَ وَالْجَنَابَةَ مُتَّحِدٌ ، وَلَا يَقْدَحُ فِيمَا ذَكَرْنَا   أَنَّ الْحَالَ الْمُقَدَّرَةَ لَا تُقَارِنُ عَامِلَهَا فِي الزَّمَانِ ،   كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ طِبْتُمْ فَادْخُلُوهَا خَالِدِينَ     [ 39 \ 73 ] ; لِأَنَّ الْخُلُودَ مُتَأَخِّرٌ عَنْ زَمَنِ الدُّخُولِ   أَيْ مُقَدِّرِينَ الْخُلُودَ فِيهَا ; لِأَنَّ الْحَالَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ   الْمَذْكُورِ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذَا النَّوْعِ . 

فَالْمُقَارَنَة  ُ بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَ عَامِلِهَا فِي الزَّمَنِ لَا شَكَّ   فِيهَا ، وَإِذَا كَانَتِ الْجَنَابَةُ حَاصِلَةٌ لَهُ فِي نَفْسِ وَقْتِ   الصَّلَاةِ ، كَمَا هُوَ مُقْتَضَى هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ ، فَالرَّفْعُ   الْمُؤَقَّتُ الْمَذْكُورُ لَا يَسْتَقِيمُ ، وَيُمْكِنُ الْجَوَابُ عَنْ   هَذَا مِنْ وَجْهَيْنِ : 

الْأَوَّلُ : أَنَّهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ لَهُ : "   وَأَنْتَ جُنُبٌ " ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَعْلَمَ عُذْرَهُ بِخَوْفِهِ الْمَوْتَ   إِنِ اغْتَسَلَ . 

وَالْمُتَيَمِّم  ُ مِنْ غَيْرِ عُذْرٍ مُبِيحٍ جَنُبٌ قَطْعًا ، وَبَعْدَ   أَنْ عَلِمَ عُذْرَهُ الْمُبِيحَ لِلتَّيَمُّمِ الَّذِي هُوَ خَوْفُ   الْمَوْتِ أَقَرَّهُ وَضَحِكَ ، وَلَمْ يَأْمُرْهُ بِالْإِعَادَةِ ،   فَدَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ صَلَّى بِأَصْحَابِهِ وَهُوَ غَيْرُ جُنُبٍ ،   وَهَذَا ظَاهِرُ الْوَجْهِ . 

الثَّانِي : أَنَّهُ أَطْلَقَ عَلَيْهِ اسْمَ الْجَنَابَةِ نَظَرًا إِلَى   أَنَّهَا لَمْ تَرْتَفِعْ بِالْكُلِّيَّةِ ، وَلَوْ كَانَ فِي وَقْتِ   صَلَاتِهِ غَيْرُ جُنُبٍ ، كَإِطْلَاقِ اسْمِ الْخَمْرِ عَلَى الْعَصِيرِ   فِي وَقْتٍ هُوَ فِيهِ لَيْسَ بِخَمْرٍ فِي   [ ص: 368 ] قَوْلِهِ : إِنِّي أَرَانِي أَعْصِرُ خَمْرًا   [ 12 \ 36 ] ، نَظَرًا إِلَى مَآلِهِ فِي ثَانِي حَالٍ ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى . 

وَمِنَ الْمَسَائِلِ الَّتِي تُبْنَى عَلَى الِاخْتِلَافِ فِي التَّيَمُّمِ ، هَلْ يَرْفَعُ الْحَدَثَ أَوْ لَا ؟ جَوَازُ وَطْءِ الْحَائِضِ إِذَا طَهُرَتْ ،   وَصَلَّتْ بِالتَّيَمُّمِ لِلْعُذْرِ الَّذِي يُبِيحُهُ ، فَعَلَى  أَنَّهُ  يَرْفَعُ الْحَدَثَ يَجُوزُ وَطْؤُهَا قَبْلَ الِاغْتِسَالِ ،  وَالْعَكْسُ  بِالْعَكْسِ . 

وَكَذَلِكَ إِذَا تَيَمَّمَ وَلَبِسَ الْخُفَّيْنِ ،   فَعَلَى أَنَّ التَّيَمُّمَ يَرْفَعُ الْحَدَثَ يَجُوزُ الْمَسْحُ   عَلَيْهِمَا فِي الْوُضُوءِ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ، وَالْعَكْسُ بِالْعَكْسِ . 

وَكَذَلِكَ مَا ذَهَبَ إِلَيْهِ  أَبُو سَلَمَةَ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  مِنْ أَنَّ الْجُنُبَ إِذَا تَيَمَّمَ ثُمَّ وَجَدَ الْمَاءَ لَا   يَلْزَمُهُ الْغُسْلُ ، فَالظَّاهِرُ أَنَّهُ بَنَاهُ عَلَى رَفْعِ   الْحَدَثِ بِالتَّيَمُّمِ ، لَكِنَّ هَذَا الْقَوْلَ تَرُدُّهُ   الْأَحَادِيثُ الْمُتَقَدِّمَة  ُ ، وَإِجْمَاعُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ قَبْلَهُ ،   وَبَعْدَهُ عَلَى خِلَافِهِ .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ السَّادِسَةُ : هَلْ يَجُوزُ أَنْ يُصَلِّيَ بِالتَّيَمُّمِ الْوَاحِدِ فَرِيضَتَانِ أَوْ لَا ؟ . 

ذَهَبَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ إِلَى أَنَّهُ يَجُوزُ بِهِ فَرِيضَتَانِ ،   أَوْ فَرَائِضُ مَا لَمْ يُحْدِثْ ، وَعَلَيْهِ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ ،   مِنْهُمُ  الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  فِي أَشْهَرِ الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ ،  وَالْحَسَنُ الْبَصْرِيُّ  ، وَأَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  ،  وَابْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ  ،  وَالزُّهْرِيُّ    . 

وَذَهَبَ مَالِكٌ  ،  وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  ، وَأَصْحَابُهُمَ  ا إِلَى أَنَّهُ لَا تُصَلَّى بِهِ إِلَّا فَرِيضَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ ; وَعَزَاهُ النَّوَوِيُّ  فِي " شَرْحِ الْمُهَذَّبِ " لِأَكْثَرِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَذَكَرَ أَنَّ ابْنَ الْمُنْذِرِ  حَكَاهُ عَنْ  عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ  ،  وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ،  وَابْنِ عُمَرَ  ،  وَالشَّافِعِيِّ  ، وَالنَّخَعِيِّ  ، وَقَتَادَةَ  ، وَرَبِيعَةَ  ، وَيَحْيَى الْأَنْصَارِيِّ  ، وَاللَّيْثِ  ، وَإِسْحَاقَ  ، وَغَيْرِهِمْ . 

وَاحْتَجَّ أَهْلُ الْقَوْلِ الْأَوَّلِ بِأَنَّ النُّصُوصَ الْوَارِدَةَ   فِي التَّيَمُّمِ ، لَيْسَ فِيهَا التَّقْيِيدُ بِفَرْضٍ وَاحِدٍ ،   وَظَاهِرُهَا الْإِطْلَاقُ ، وَبِحَدِيثِ : " الصَّعِيدِ الطَّيِّبِ وُضُوءُ الْمُسْلِمِ   " الْحَدِيثُ ، وَبِقَوْلِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - الثَّابِتِ فِي الصَّحِيحِ : " وَجُعِلَتْ لِي الْأَرْضُ مَسْجِدًا وَطَهُورًا   " ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَلَكِنْ يُرِيدُ لِيُطَهِّرَكُمْ   [ 5 \ 6 ] . 

وَاحْتَجَّ أَهْلُ الْقَوْلِ الثَّانِي بِمَا رُوِيَ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ عَنْهُمَا ، أَنَّهُ قَالَ : مِنَ السُّنَّةِ أَلَّا يُصَلِّيَ بِالتَّيَمُّمِ إِلَّا مَكْتُوبَةً وَاحِدَةً ، ثُمَّ يَتَيَمَّمُ لِلْأُخْرَى ، وَقَوْلُ الصَّحَابِيِّ مِنَ السُّنَّةِ   [ ص: 369 ] لَهُ حُكْمُ الرَّفْعِ عَلَى الصَّحِيحِ عِنْدَ الْمُحْدِّثِينَ ، وَالْأُصُولِيِّ  ينَ ، أَخْرَجَ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  ، وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ُ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عُمَارَةَ  عَنِ الْحَكَمِ  عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ  عَنْهُ ، وَالْحَسَنُ  ضَعِيفٌ جِدًّا قَالَ فِيهِ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " التَّقْرِيبِ " : مَتْرُوكٌ ، وَقَالَ فِيهِ مُسْلِمٌ  ، فِي مُقَدِّمَةِ صَحِيحِهِ : حَدَّثَنَا  مَحْمُودُ بْنُ غَيْلَانَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو دَاوُدَ  قَالَ : قَالَ لِي شُعْبَةُ    : ائْتِ  جَرِيرَ بْنَ حَازِمٍ  ، فَقُلْ لَهُ : لَا يَحِلُّ لَكَ أَنْ تَرْوِيَ عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عُمَارَةَ  ، فَإِنَّهُ يَكْذِبُ . 

وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  لَمَّا سَاقَ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ فِي سُنَنِهِ : الْحَسَنُ بْنُ عُمَارَةَ  لَا يُحْتَجُّ بِهِ ، اهـ . وَهُوَ أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ الْبَجَلِيُّ  مَوْلَاهُمُ الْكُوفِيُّ قَاضِي بَغْدَادَ  ، وَاحْتَجُّوا أَيْضًا بِمَا رُوِيَ عَنِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  ، وَعَلِيٍّ  ،  وَعَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِ  مَوْقُوفًا عَلَيْهِمْ ، أَمَّا  ابْنُ عُمَرَ  فَرَوَاهُ عَنْهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  ، وَالْحَاكِمُ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ عَامِرٍ الْأَحْوَلِ  ، عَنْ نَافِعٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  قَالَ : يَتَيَمَّمُ لِكُلِّ صَلَاةٍ ، وَإِنْ لَمْ يُحْدِثْ ، قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ    : وَهُوَ أَصَحُّ مَا فِي الْبَابِ قَالَ : وَلَا نَعْلَمُ لَهُ مُخَالِفًا مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - : وَمِثْلُ هَذَا يُسَمَّى   إِجْمَاعًا سُكُوتِيًا ، وَهُوَ حُجَّةٌ عِنْدَ أَكْثَرِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ،   وَلَكِنَّ أَثَرَ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  هَذَا الَّذِي صَحَّحَهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  ، وَسَكَتَ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  عَلَى تَصْحِيحِهِ لَهُ فِي " التَّلْخِيصِ " ، " وَالْفَتْحِ " ، تَكَلَّمَ فِيهِ بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ بِأَنَّ عَامِرًا الْأَحْوَلَ  ضَعَّفَهُ  سُفْيَانُ بْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ  ،  وَأَحْمَدُ بْنُ حَنْبَلٍ  ، وَقِيلَ : لَمْ يَسْمَعْ مِنْ نَافِعٍ  ، وَضَعَّفَ هَذَا الْأَثَرَ  ابْنُ حَزْمٍ  وَنَقَلَ خِلَافَهُ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَقَالَ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " الْفَتْحِ " : بَعْدَ أَنْ ذَكَرَ أَنَّ الْبَيْهَقِيَّ  قَالَ : لَا نَعْلَمُ لَهُ مُخَالِفًا ، وَتُعُقِّبَ بِمَا رَوَاهُ ابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ  عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، أَنَّهُ لَا يَجِبُ . 

وَأَمَّا  عَمْرُو بْنُ الْعَاصِ  فَرَوَاهُ عَنْهُ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  ، وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ُ  ، مِنْ طَرِيقِ عَبْدِ الرَّزَّاقِ  عَنْ مَعْمَرٍ  عَنْ قَتَادَةَ  ، أَنَّ  عَمْرَو بْنَ الْعَاصِ  كَانَ يَتَيَمَّمُ لِكُلِّ صَلَاةٍ ، وَبِهِ كَانَ يُفْتِي قَتَادَةُ  ، وَهَذَا فِيهِ إِرْسَالٌ شَدِيدٌ بَيْنَ قَتَادَةَ  ، وَعَمْرٍو  ، قَالَهُ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " التَّلْخِيصِ " ، وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ُ  فِي " السُّنَنِ الْكُبْرَى " وَهُوَ ظَاهِرٌ ، وَأَمَّا عَلِيٌّ فَرَوَاهُ عَنْهُ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  أَيْضًا بِإِسْنَادٍ فِيهِ  حَجَّاجُ بْنُ أَرْطَأَةَ   وَالْحَارِثُ الْأَعْوَرُ  ، قَالَهُ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  أَيْضًا ، وَرَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  فِي " السُّنَنِ الْكُبْرَى " بِالْإِسْنَادِ الَّذِي فِيهِ الْمَذْكُورَانِ . 

أَمَّا  حَجَّاجُ بْنُ أَرْطَأَةَ  ، فَقَدْ قَالَ فِيهِ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " التَّقْرِيبِ " : صَدُوقٌ ، كَثِيرُ الْخَطَأِ ، وَالتَّدْلِيسِ ، وَأَمَّا  الْحَارِثُ الْأَعْوَرُ  فَقَالَ فِيهِ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " التَّقْرِيبِ " : كَذَّبَهُ  الشَّعْبِيُّ  فِي رَأْيِهِ ، وَرُمِيَ بِالرَّفْضِ ، وَفِي حَدِيثِهِ ضَعْفٌ ، وَقَالَ فِيهِ مُسْلِمٌ  فِي مُقَدِّمَةِ صَحِيحِهِ : حَدَّثَنَا  قُتَيْبَةُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ  ، حَدَّثَنَا جَابِرٌ  عَنْ مُغِيرَةَ  عَنِ  الشَّعْبِيِّ  ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنِي الْحَارِثُ الْأَعْوَرُ   [ ص: 370 ] الْهَمْدَانِيُّ  ، وَكَانَ كَذَّابًا ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو عَامِرٍ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ بَرَّادٍ الْأَشْعَرِيِّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو أُسَامَةَ  عَنْ مُفَضَّلٍ  عَنْ مُغِيرَةَ  ، قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ  الشَّعْبِيَّ  يَقُولُ : حَدَّثَنِي  الْحَارِثُ الْأَعْوَرُ  وَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ أَنَّهُ أَحَدُ الْكَذَّابِينَ ، وَقَدْ ذَكَرَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  هَذَا الْأَثَرَ عَنْ عَلِيٍّ  فِي التَّيَمُّمِ ، فِي بَابِ : " التَّيَمُّمِ لِكُلِّ فَرِيضَةٍ " وَسَكَتَ عَنِ الْكَلَامِ فِي الْمَذْكُورِينَ ، أَعْنِي  حَجَّاجَ بْنَ أَرْطَأَةَ  ،  وَالْحَارِثَ الْأَعْوَرَ  ، لَكِنَّهُ قَالَ فِي حَجَّاجٍ  فِي   بَابِ " الْمَنْعِ مِنَ التَّطْهِيرِ بِالنَّبِيذِ " : لَا يُحْتَجُّ  بِهِ  ، وَضَعَّفَهُ فِي بَابِ : " الْوُضُوءِ مِنْ لُحُومِ الْإِبِلِ " ،   وَقَالَ فِي بَابِ : " الدِّيَةِ أَرْبَاعٌ " : مَشْهُورٌ بِالتَّدْلِيسِ ،   وَأَنَّهُ يُحَدِّثُ عَمَّنْ لَمْ يَلْقَهُ ، وَلَمْ يَسْمَعْ مِنْهُ ،   قَالَهُ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  ، وَضَعَّفَ  الْحَارِثَ الْأَعْوَرَ  فِي بَابِ : " مَنْعِ التَّطْهِيرِ بِالنَّبِيذِ أَيْضًا " . 

وَقَالَ فِي بَابِ : " أَصْلِ الْقَسَامَةِ " ، قَالَ  الشَّعْبِيُّ    : كَانَ كَذَّابًا .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ السَّابِعَةُ : إِذَا كَانَ فِي بَدَنِهِ نَجَاسَةٌ ، وَلَمْ يَجِدِ الْمَاءَ ، هَلْ يَتَيَمَّمُ لِطَهَارَةِ   تِلْكَ النَّجَاسَةِ الْكَائِنَةِ فِي بَدَنِهِ . فَيَكُونُ التَّيَمُّمُ   بَدَلًا عَنْ طَهَارَةِ الْخَبَثِ عِنْدَ فَقْدِ الْمَاءِ ، كَطَهَارَةِ   الْحَدَثِ ، أَوْ لَا يَتَيَمَّمُ لَهَا ؟ . 

ذَهَبَ جُمْهُورُ الْعُلَمَاءِ إِلَى أَنَّهُ لَا يَتَيَمَّمُ عَنِ   الْخَبَثِ ، وَإِنَّمَا يَتَيَمَّمُ عَنِ الْحَدَثِ فَقَطْ .   وَاسْتَدَلُّوا بِأَنَّ الْكِتَابَ وَالسُّنَّةَ إِنَّمَا دَلَّا عَلَى   ذَلِكَ ، كَقَوْلِهِ : أَوْ جَاءَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ مِنَ الْغَائِطِ أَوْ لَامَسْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَلَمْ تَجِدُوا مَاءً فَتَيَمَّمُوا صَعِيدًا طَيِّبًا   [ 4 \ 43 ] . 

وَتَقَدَّمَ فِي حَدِيثِ  عِمْرَانَ بْنِ حُصَيْنٍ  ، وَحَدِيثِ  عَمَّارِ بْنِ يَاسِرٍ  الْمُتَّفَقِ عَلَيْهِمَا : التَّيَمُّمُ عِنْدَ الْجَنَابَةِ ، وَأَمَّا عَنِ النَّجَاسَةِ فَلَا ، وَذَهَبَ  الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  إِلَى   أَنَّهُ يَجُوزُ عَنِ النَّجَاسَةِ إِلْحَاقًا لَهَا بِالْحَدَثِ ،   وَاخْتَلَفَ أَصْحَابُهُ فِي وُجُوبِ إِعَادَةِ تِلْكَ الصَّلَاةِ . 

وَذَهَبَ  الثَّوْرِيُّ  ،  وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ُّ  ،  وَأَبُو ثَوْرٍ  إِلَى أَنَّهُ يَمْسَحُ مَوْضِعَ النَّجَاسَةِ بِتُرَابٍ ، وَيُصَلِّي ، نَقَلَهُ النَّوَوِيُّ  عَنِ ابْنِ الْمُنْذِرِ    .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولُنَا يُبَيِّنُ لَكُمْ كَثِيرًا مِمَّا كُنْتُمْ تُخْفُونَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ     [ الْآيَةَ [ 5 \ 15 ] ، لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا شَيْئًا مِنْ ذَلِكَ   الْكَثِيرِ الَّذِي يُبَيِّنُهُ لَهُمُ الرَّسُولُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مِمَّا كَانُوا يُخْفُونَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ ، يَعْنِي   التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ ، وَبَيَّنَ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُ فِي مَوَاضِعَ   أُخَرَ . 

فَمِمَّا كَانُوا يُخْفُونَ مِنْ أَحْكَامِ التَّوْرَاةِ رَجْمُ الزَّانِي الْمُحْصَنِ ، وَبَيَّنَهُ الْقُرْآنُ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : أَلَمْ   تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا نَصِيبًا مِنَ الْكِتَابِ يُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى   كِتَابِ اللَّهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّى فَرِيقٌ  مِنْهُمْ  وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ   [ 3 \ 23 ] .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (55)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (10)


[ ص: 371 ] يَعْنِي يُدْعَوْنَ  إِلَى  التَّوْرَاةِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ فِي حَدِّ الزَّانِي الْمُحْصَنِ   بِالرَّجْمِ ، وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ عَنْ ذَلِكَ مُنْكِرُونَ لَهُ ، وَمِنْ   ذَلِكَ ، مَا أَخْفَوْهُ مِنْ صِفَاتِ الرَّسُولِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي كِتَابِهِمْ ، وَإِنْكَارِهِمْ أَنَّهُمْ   يَعْرِفُونَ أَنَّهُ هُوَ الرَّسُولُ ، كَمَا بَيَّنَهُ تَعَالَى   بِقَوْلِهِ : وَكَانُوا  مِنْ قَبْلُ يَسْتَفْتِحُونَ  عَلَى الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ  مَا عَرَفُوا كَفَرُوا بِهِ  فَلَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ   [ 2 \ 89 ] . 

وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ إِنْكَارُهُمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ حَرَّمَ عَلَيْهِمْ بَعْضَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ بِسَبَبِ ظُلْمِهِمْ وَمَعَاصِيهِمْ ، كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى : فَبِظُلْمٍ مِنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا حَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ طَيِّبَاتٍ أُحِلَّتْ لَهُمْ   [ 4 \ 60 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَعَلَى   الَّذِينَ هَادُوا حَرَّمْنَا كُلَّ ذِي ظُفُرٍ وَمِنَ الْبَقَرِ   وَالْغَنَمِ حَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ شُحُومَهُمَا إِلَّا مَا حَمَلَتْ   ظُهُورُهُمَا أَوِ الْحَوَايَا أَوْ مَا اخْتَلَطَ بِعَظْمٍ ذَلِكَ   جَزَيْنَاهُمْ بِبَغْيِهِمْ وَإِنَّا لَصَادِقُونَ   [ 6 \ 146 ] . 

فَإِنَّهُمْ أَنْكَرُوا هَذَا ، وَقَالُوا لَمْ يُحَرَّمْ عَلَيْنَا إِلَّا مَا كَانَ مُحَرَّمًا عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ  ، فَكَذَّبَهُمُ الْقُرْآنُ فِي ذَلِكَ ، فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : كُلُّ   الطَّعَامِ كَانَ حِلًّا لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَّا مَا حَرَّمَ   إِسْرَائِيلُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تُنَزَّلَ التَّوْرَاةُ قُلْ   فَأْتُوا بِالتَّوْرَاةِ فَاتْلُوهَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ   [ 3 \ 93 ] . 

وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ كَتْمُ النَّصَارَى  بِشَارَةَ عِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ  لَهُمْ بِمُحَمَّدٍ    - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   - ، وَقَدْ بَيَّنَهَا تَعَالَى بِقَوْلِهِ : وَإِذْ   قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ يَابَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ   اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ   وَمُبَشِّرًا بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ   [ 61 \ 6 ] ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ الْمُبَيِّنَةِ لِمَا أَخْفَوْهُ مِنْ كُتُبِهِمْ .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ ابْنَيْ آدَمَ بِالْحَقِّ الْآيَةَ . 

قَالَ جُمْهُورُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : إِنَّهُمَا ابْنَا آدَمَ  لِصُلْبِهِ ، وَهُمَا هَابِيلُ  ، وَقَابِيلُ    . 

وَقَالَ  الْحَسَنُ الْبَصْرِيُّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ : هُمَا رَجُلَانِ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  ، وَلَكِنَّ الْقُرْآنَ يَشْهَدُ لِقَوْلِ الْجَمَاعَةِ ، وَيَدُلُّ عَلَى عَدَمِ صِحَّةِ قَوْلِ الْحَسَنِ  ، وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ غُرَابًا يَبْحَثُ فِي الْأَرْضِ لِيُرِيَهُ كَيْفَ يُوَارِي سَوْأَةَ أَخِيهِ   [ 15 \ 31 ] ، وَلَا يَخْفَى عَلَى أَحَدٍ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِي بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  رَجُلٌ   يَجْهَلُ الدَّفْنَ حَتَّى يَدُلَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْغُرَابُ ، فَقِصَّةُ   الِاقْتِدَاءِ بِالْغُرَابِ فِي الدَّفْنِ ، وَمَعْرِفَتِهِ مِنْهُ تَدُلُّ   عَلَى أَنَّ الْوَاقِعَةَ وَقَعَتْ فِي أَوَّلِ الْأَمْرِ قَبْلَ أَنْ   [  ص: 372 ] يَتَمَرَّنَ  النَّاسُ عَلَى دَفْنِ  الْمَوْتَى ، كَمَا هُوَ وَاضِحٌ ، وَنَبَّهَ  عَلَيْهِ غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ  مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ .  
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَتَبْنَا عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّهُ مَنْ قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ   [ الْآيَةَ ] ، صَرَّحَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّهُ كَتَبَ عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  أَنَّهُ   مَنْ قَتَلَ نَفَّسَا بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ   فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا ، وَلَمْ يَتَعَرَّضْ هُنَا   لِحُكْمِ مَنْ قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِنَفْسٍ ، أَوْ بِفَسَادٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ ،   وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ ذَلِكَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ ، فَبَيَّنَ أَنَّ قَتْلَ النَّفْسِ بِالنَّفْسِ جَائِزٌ ، فِي قَوْلِهِ : وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ الْآيَةَ [ 5 \ 45 ] ، وَفِي قَوْلِهِ : كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِصَاصُ فِي الْقَتْلَى الْآيَةَ [ 2 \ 187 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَمَنْ قُتِلَ مَظْلُومًا فَقَدْ جَعَلْنَا لِوَلِيِّهِ سُلْطَانًا الْآيَةَ [ 17 \ 33 ] . 

وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ آيَاتِ الْقِصَاصِ فِي النَّفْسِ فِيهَا إِجْمَالٌ   بَيَّنَتْهُ السُّنَّةُ ، وَحَاصِلُ تَحْرِيرِ الْمَقَامِ فِيهَا أَنَّ الذَّكَرَ الْحُرَّ الْمُسْلِمَ يُقْتَلُ بِالذَّكَرِ الْحُرِّ الْمُسْلِمِ إِجْمَاعًا ، وَأَنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ كَذَلِكَ تُقْتَلُ بِالْمَرْأَةِ كَذَلِكَ إِجْمَاعًا ، وَأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ يُقْتَلُ كَذَلِكَ بِالْعَبْدِ إِجْمَاعًا ، وَإِنَّمَا لَمْ نَعْتَبِرْ قَوْلَ عَطَاءٍ  بِاشْتِرَاطِ تَسَاوِي قِيمَةِ الْعَبْدَيْنِ ، وَهُوَ رِوَايَةٌ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ  ، وَلَا قَوْلَ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    : لَيْسَ بَيْنَ الْعَبِيدِ قِصَاصٌ ، لِأَنَّهُمْ أَمْوَالٌ ; لِأَنَّ ذَلِكَ كُلَّهُ يَرُدُّهُ صَرِيحُ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِصَاصُ فِي الْقَتْلَى الْحُرُّ بِالْحُرِّ وَالْعَبْدُ بِالْعَبْدِ الْآيَةَ ، وَأَنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ تُقْتَلُ بِالرَّجُلِ ، لِأَنَّهَا إِذَا قُتِلَتْ بِالْمَرْأَةِ ، فَقَتْلُهَا بِالرَّجُلِ أَوْلَى ، وَأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ يُقْتَلُ بِالْمَرْأَةِ عِنْدَ جُمْهُورِ الْعُلَمَاءِ فِيهِمَا . 

وَرُوِيَ عَنْ جَمَاعَةٍ مِنْهُمْ عَلِيٌّ  ، وَالْحَسَنُ  ،  وَعُثْمَانُ الْبَتِّيُّ  ، وَأَحْمَدُ  فِي   رِوَايَةٍ عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ لَا يُقْتَلُ بِهَا حَتَّى يَلْتَزِمَ   أَوْلِيَاؤُهَا قَدْرَ مَا تَزِيدُ بِهِ دِيَتُهُ عَلَى دِيَتِهَا ; فَإِنْ   لَمْ يَلْتَزِمُوهُ أَخَذُوا دِيَتَهَا . 

وَرُوِيَ عَنْ عَلِيٍّ  ، وَالْحَسَنِ      : أَنَّهَا إِنْ قَتَلَتْ رَجُلًا قُتِلَتْ بِهِ ، وَأَخَذَ   أَوْلِيَاؤُهُ أَيْضًا زِيَادَةَ دِيَتِهِ عَلَى دِيَتِهَا ، أَوْ أَخَذُوا   دِيَةَ الْمَقْتُولِ وَاسْتَحْيَوْهَ  ا . 

قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  ، بَعْدَ أَنْ ذَكَرَ هَذَا الْكَلَامَ عَنْ عَلِيٍّ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ،  وَالْحَسَنِ الْبَصْرِيِّ  ، وَقَدْ أَنْكَرَ ذَلِكَ عَنْهُمْ أَيْضًا : رَوَى هَذَا  الشَّعْبِيُّ  عَنْ عَلِيٍّ  ، وَلَا يَصِحُّ لِأَنَّ  الشَّعْبِيَّ  لَمْ يَلْقَ عَلِيًّا    . 

وَقَدْ رَوَى الْحَكَمُ  ، عَنْ عَلِيٍّ  ، وَعَبْدِ اللَّهِ  ، أَنَّهُمَا قَالَا : إِذَا قَتَلَ الرَّجُلُ الْمَرْأَةَ مُتَعَمِّدًا   [ ص: 373 ] فَهُوَ بِهَا قَوَدٌ ، وَهَذَا يُعَارِضُ رِوَايَةَ  الشَّعْبِيِّ  عَنْ عَلِيٍّ    ; وَقَالَ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي   " فَتْحِ الْبَارِي " فِي بَابِ : " سُؤَالِ الْقَاتِلِ حَتَّى يُقِرَّ "   وَالْإِقْرَارُ فِي الْحُدُودِ ، بَعْدَ أَنْ ذَكَرَ الْقَوْلَ   الْمَذْكُورَ عَنْ عَلِيٍّ  وَالْحَسَنِ    : وَلَا يَثْبُتُ عَنْ عَلِيٍّ  ، وَلَكِنْ هُوَ قَوْلُ  عُثْمَانَ الْبَتِّيِّ  أَحَدُ فُقَهَاءِ الْبَصْرَةِ  ،   وَيَدُلُّ عَلَى بُطْلَانِ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ أَنَّهُ ذَكَرَ فِيهِ ، أَنَّ   أَوْلِيَاءَ الرَّجُلِ إِذَا قَتَلَتْهُ امْرَأَةٌ يُجْمَعُ لَهُمْ  بَيْنَ  الْقِصَاصِ وَنِصْفِ الدِّيَةِ ، وَهَذَا قَوْلٌ يَدُلُّ  الْكِتَابُ  وَالسُّنَّةُ عَلَى بُطْلَانِهِ ، وَأَنَّهُ إِمَّا الْقِصَاصُ  فَقَطْ ،  وَإِمَّا الدِّيَةُ فَقَطْ ; لِأَنَّهُ تَعَالَى قَالَ : كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِصَاصُ فِي الْقَتْلَى ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : فَمَنْ عُفِيَ لَهُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ شَيْءٌ فَاتِّبَاعٌ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ الْآيَةَ ، فَرَتَّبَ الِاتِّبَاعَ بِالدِّيَةِ عَلَى الْعَفْوِ دُونَ الْقِصَاصِ . 

وَقَالَ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " مَنْ قُتِلَ لَهُ قَتِيلٌ فَهُوَ بِخَيْرِ النَّظَرَيْنِ     " الْحَدِيثَ ، وَهُوَ صَرِيحٌ فِي عَدَمِ الْجَمْعِ بَيْنَهُمَا ،  كَمَا  هُوَ وَاضِحٌ عِنْدَ عَامَّةِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ; وَحُكِيَ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ  فِي رِوَايَةٍ عَنْهُ ،  وَعُثْمَانَ الْبَتِّيِّ  ، وَعَطَاءٍ  ، أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَا يُقْتَلُ بِالْمَرْأَةِ ، بَلْ تَجِبُ الدِّيَةُ ، قَالَهُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ ، وَرُوِيَ عَنِ اللَّيْثِ   وَالزُّهْرِيِّ  ، أَنَّهَا إِنْ كَانَتْ زَوْجَتَهُ لَمْ يُقْتَلْ بِهَا ، وَإِنْ كَانَتْ غَيْرَ زَوْجَتِهِ قُتِلَ بِهَا . 

وَالتَّحْقِيقُ قَتْلُهُ بِهَا مُطْلَقًا ; كَمَا سَتَرَى أَدِلَّتَهُ ،   فَمِنَ الْأَدِلَّةِ عَلَى قَتْلِ الرَّجُلِ بِالْمَرْأَةِ إِجْمَاعُ   الْعُلَمَاءِ عَلَى أَنَّ الصَّحِيحَ السَّلِيمَ الْأَعْضَاءِ إِذَا قَتَلَ   أَعْوَرَ أَوْ أَشَلَّ ، أَوْ نَحْوَ ذَلِكَ عَمْدًا ، وَجَبَ عَلَيْهِ   الْقِصَاصُ ، وَلَا يَجُبْ لِأَوْلِيَائِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي مُقَابَلَةِ مَا   زَادَ بِهِ مِنَ الْأَعْضَاءِ السَّلِيمَةِ عَلَى الْمَقْتُولِ . 

وَمِنَ الْأَدِلَّةِ عَلَى قَتْلِ الرَّجُلِ بِالْمَرْأَةِ ، مَا ثَبَتَ   فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ عَنْهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مِنْ   حَدِيثِ أَنَسٍ    : " أَنَّهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - رَضَّ رَأْسَ يَهُودِيٍّ بِالْحِجَارَةِ قِصَاصًا بِجَارِيَةٍ فَعَلَ بِهَا كَذَلِكَ     " ، وَهَذَا الْحَدِيثُ اسْتَدَلَّ بِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَلَى قَتْلِ   الذَّكَرِ بِالْأُنْثَى ، وَعَلَى وُجُوبِ الْقِصَاصِ فِي الْقَتْلِ   بِغَيْرِ الْمُحَدَّدِ ، وَالسِّلَاحِ . 

وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  فِي " السُّنَنِ الْكُبْرَى " فِي بَابِ " قَتْلِ الرَّجُلِ بِالْمَرْأَةِ " : أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْحَافِظُ  ، ثَنَا  أَبُو زَكَرِيَّا يَحْيَى بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْعَنْبَرِيُّ  ، ثَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْعَبْدِيُّ  ، ثَنَا  الْحَكَمُ بْنُ مُوسَى الْقَنْطَرِيُّ  ، ثَنَا  يَحْيَى بْنُ حَمْزَةَ  ، عَنْ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ دَاوُدَ  ، عَنِ  الزُّهْرِيِّ  ، عَنْ  أَبِي بَكْرِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ حَزْمٍ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ جَدِّهِ ، عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " أَنَّهُ كَتَبَ إِلَى أَهْلِ الْيَمَنِ  بِكِتَابٍ فِيهِ الْفَرَائِضُ ، وَالسُّنَنُ ، وَالدِّيَاتُ ، وَبَعَثَ بِهِ مَعَ عَمْرِو بْنِ حَزْمٍ  ، وَكَانَ فِيهِ ، وَإِنَّ الرَّجُلَ يُقْتَلُ بِالْمَرْأَةِ   " . 

 [ ص: 374 ] وَرَوَى هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ مَوْصُولًا أَيْضًا  النَّسَائِيُّ  ،  وَابْنُ حِبَّانَ  ، وَالْحَاكِمُ  ، وَفِي تَفْسِيرِ ابْنِ كَثِيرٍ  مَا نَصُّهُ : وَفِي الْحَدِيثِ الَّذِي رَوَاهُ  النَّسَائِيُّ  ، وَغَيْرُهُ : " أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - كَتَبَ فِي كِتَابِ عَمْرِو بْنِ حَزْمٍ  أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ يُقْتَلُ بِالْمَرْأَةِ   " ، وَكِتَابُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - هَذَا لِعَمْرِو بْنِ حَزْمٍ  الَّذِي فِيهِ أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ يُقْتَلُ بِالْمَرْأَةِ ، رَوَاهُ مَالِكٌ  ،  وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  ، وَرَوَاهُ أَيْضًا  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  ، وَأَبُو دَاوُدَ  ،  وَابْنُ حِبَّانَ ،  وَالْحَاكِمُ  ،  وَالدَّارِمِيُّ  ، وَكَلَامُ عُلَمَاءِ الْحَدِيثِ فِي كِتَابِ عَمْرِو بْنِ حَزْمٍ  هَذَا مَشْهُورٌ بَيْنَ مُصَحِّحٍ لَهُ ، وَمُضَعِّفٍ ; وَمِمَّنْ صَحَّحَهُ :  ابْنُ حِبَّانَ  ، وَالْحَاكِمُ  ، وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ُ  ، وَعَنْ أَحْمَدَ  أَنَّهُ   قَالَ : أَرْجُو أَنْ يَكُونَ صَحِيحًا . وَصَحَّحَهُ أَيْضًا - مِنْ   حَيْثُ الشُّهْرَةِ ، لَا مِنْ حَيْثُ الْإِسْنَادِ - جَمَاعَةٌ مِنْهُمُ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  فَإِنَّهُ   قَالَ : لَمْ يَقْبَلُوا هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ حَتَّى ثَبَتَ عِنْدَهُمْ   أَنَّهُ كِتَابُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - . 

وَقَالَ  ابْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ     : هُوَ  كِتَابٌ مَشْهُورٌ عِنْدَ أَهْلِ السِّيَرِ ، مَعْرُوفٌ مَا فِيهِ  عِنْدَ  أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ ، يَسْتَغْنِي بِشُهْرَتِهِ عَنِ الْإِسْنَادِ ;   لِأَنَّهُ أَشْبَهَ الْمُتَوَاتِرَ لِتَلَقِّي النَّاسِ لَهُ بِالْقَبُولِ ،   قَالَ : وَيَدُلُّ عَلَى شُهْرَتِهِ مَا رَوَى ابْنُ وَهْبٍ  ، عَنْ مَالِكٍ  ، عَنِ  اللَّيْثِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ  ، عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ سَعْدٍ  ، عَنْ  سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ  قَالَ   : وُجِدَ كِتَابٌ عِنْدَ آلِ حَزْمٍ يَذْكُرُونَ أَنَّهُ كِتَابُ رَسُولِ   اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   - وَقَالَ  الْعُقَيْلِيُّ    : هَذَا حَدِيثٌ ثَابِتٌ مَحْفُوظٌ ، وَقَالَ  يَعْقُوبُ بْنُ سُفْيَانَ    : لَا أَعْلَمَ فِي جَمِيعِ الْكُتُبِ الْمَنْقُولَةِ كِتَابًا أَصَحَّ مِنْ كِتَابِ عَمْرِو بْنِ حَزْمٍ  هَذَا   ، فَإِنَّ أَصْحَابَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ  - وَالتَّابِعِينَ ، يَرْجِعُونَ إِلَيْهِ ، وَيَدَعُونَ  رَأْيَهُمْ . 

وَقَالَ الْحَاكِمُ    : قَدْ شَهِدَ  عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ  ، وَإِمَامُ عَصْرِهِ  الزُّهْرِيُّ  بِالصِّحَّةِ لِهَذَا الْكِتَابِ ، ثُمَّ سَاقَ ذَلِكَ بِسَنَدِهِ إِلَيْهِمَا ، وَضَعَّفَ كِتَابَ  ابْنِ حَزْمٍ  هَذَا جَمَاعَةٌ ، وَانْتَصَرَ لِتَضْعِيفِهِ  أَبُو مُحَمَّدِ بْنُ حَزْمٍ  فِي مُحَلَّاهُ . 

وَالتَّحْقِيقُ : صِحَّةُ الِاحْتِجَاجِ بِهِ ; لِأَنَّهُ ثَبَتَ أَنَّهُ   كِتَابُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - كَتَبَهُ   لِيُبَيِّنَ بِهِ أَحْكَامَ الدِّيَاتِ ، وَالزَّكَوَاتِ ، وَغَيْرِهَا ،   وَنُسْخَتُهُ مَعْرُوفَةٌ فِي كُتُبِ الْفِقْهِ . 

وَالْحَدِيثُ : وَلَا سِيَّمَا عِنْدَ مَنْ يَحْتَجُّ بِالْمُرْسَلِ كَمَالِكٍ ، وَأَبِي حَنِيفَةَ  ، وَأَحْمَدَ  فِي أَشْهَرِ الرِّوَايَاتِ . 

وَمِنْ أَدِلَّةِ قَتْلِهِ بِهَا عُمُومُ حَدِيثِ : " الْمُسْلِمُونَ تَتَكَافَأُ دِمَاؤُهُمْ     " الْحَدِيثَ ، وَسَيَأْتِي الْبَحْثُ فِيهِ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ ،  وَمِنْ  أَوْضَحِ الْأَدِلَّةِ فِي قَتْلِ الرَّجُلِ بِالْمَرْأَةِ  قَوْلُهُ  تَعَالَى : وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ الْآيَةَ [ 5 \ 45 ] ، وَقَوْلُهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " لَا يَحِلُّ دَمُ امْرِئٍ مُسْلِمٍ   [ ص:  375 ] يَشْهَدُ  أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ ، وَأَنِّي رَسُولُ  اللَّهِ إِلَّا  بِإِحْدَى ثَلَاثٍ : الثَّيِّبُ الزَّانِي ، وَالنَّفْسُ  بِالنَّفْسِ   " الْحَدِيثَ ، أَخْرَجَهُ الشَّيْخَانِ ، وَبَاقِي الْجَمَاعَةِ ، مِنْ حَدِيثِ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ . 

فَعُمُومُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ ، وَهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ الصَّحِيحِ   يَقْتَضِي قَتْلَ الرَّجُلِ بِالْمَرْأَةِ ، لِأَنَّهُ نَفْسٌ بِنَفْسٍ ،   وَلَا يَخْرُجُ عَنْ هَذَا الْعُمُومِ ، إِلَّا مَا أَخْرَجَهُ دَلِيلٌ   صَالِحٌ لِتَخْصِيصِ النَّصِّ بِهِ ، نَعَمْ يَتَوَجَّهُ عَلَى هَذَا   الِاسْتِدْلَالِ سُؤَالَانِ : 

الْأَوَّلُ : مَا وَجْهُ الِاسْتِدْلَالِ بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ الْآيَةَ ، مَعَ أَنَّهُ حِكَايَةٌ عَنْ قَوْمِ مُوسَى  ، وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى يَقُولُ : لِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مِنْكُمْ شِرْعَةً وَمِنْهَاجًا   [ 5 \ 48 ] . 

السُّؤَالُ الثَّانِي : لِمَ لَا يُخَصَّصُ عُمُومُ قَتْلِ النَّفْسِ   بِالنَّفْسِ فِي الْآيَةِ وَالْحَدِيثِ الْمَذْكُورَيْن  ِ بِقَوْلِهِ   تَعَالَى : الْحُرُّ بِالْحُرِّ وَالْعَبْدُ بِالْعَبْدِ وَالْأُنْثَى بِالْأُنْثَى     [ 2 \ 178 ] ; لِأَنَّ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ أَخَصُّ مِنْ تِلْكَ ،  لِأَنَّهَا  فَصَّلَتْ مَا أُجْمِلَ فِي الْأُولَى ، وَلِأَنَّ هَذِهِ  الْأُمَّةَ  مُخَاطَبَةٌ بِهَا صَرِيحًا فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِصَاصُ فِي الْقَتْلَى الْحُرُّ بِالْحُرِّ الْآيَةَ . 

الْجَوَابُ عَنِ السُّؤَالِ الْأَوَّلِ : أَنَّ التَّحْقِيقَ الَّذِي   عَلَيْهِ الْجُمْهُورُ ، وَدَلَّتْ عَلَيْهِ نُصُوصُ الشَّرْعِ : أَنَّ   كُلَّ مَا ذُكِرَ لَنَا فِي كِتَابِنَا ، وَسُنَّةِ نَبِيِّنَا - صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مِمَّا كَانَ شَرْعًا لِمَنْ قَبْلَنَا   أَنَّهُ يَكُونُ شَرْعًا لَنَا ، مِنْ حَيْثُ إِنَّهُ وَارِدٌ فِي   كِتَابِنَا ، أَوْ سُنَّةِ نَبِيِّنَا - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   - لَا مِنْ حَيْثُ إِنَّهُ كَانَ شَرْعًا لِمَنْ قَبْلَنَا ; لِأَنَّهُ   مَا قَصَّ عَلَيْنَا فِي شَرْعِنَا إِلَّا لِنَعْتَبِرَ بِهِ ، وَنَعْمَلَ   بِمَا تَضْمَّنَ . 

وَالنُّصُوصُ الدَّالَّةُ عَلَى هَذَا كَثِيرَةٌ جِدًّا ، وَلِأَجْلِ هَذَا   أَمَرَ اللَّهُ فِي الْقُرْآنِ الْعَظِيمِ فِي غَيْرِ مَا آيَةٍ   بِالِاعْتِبَارِ بِأَحْوَالِهِمْ ، وَوَبَّخَ مَنْ لَمْ يَعْقِلْ ذَلِكَ ،   كَمَا فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى فِي قَوْمِ لُوطٍ    : وَإِنَّكُمْ لَتَمُرُّونَ عَلَيْهِمْ مُصْبِحِينَ وَبِاللَّيْلِ أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ   [ 37 \ 137 ، 138 ] . 

فِي قَوْلِهِ : أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ تَوْبِيخٌ لِمَنْ مَرَّ بِدِيَارِهِمْ ،   وَلَمْ يَعْتَبِرْ بِمَا وَقَعَ لَهُمْ ، وَيَعْقِلْ ذَلِكَ لِيَجْتَنِبَ   الْوُقُوعَ فِي مِثْلِهِ ، وَكَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : أَفَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَيَنْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ دَمَّرَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ ، ثُمَّ هَدَّدَ الْكَفَّارَ بِمِثْلِ ذَلِكَ ، فَقَالَ : وَلِلْكَافِرِين  َ أَمْثَالُهَا   [ 47 \ 10 ] .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (56)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (11)
صـ 376 إلى صـ 380

[ ص: 376 ] وَقَالَ فِي حِجَارَةِ قَوْمِ لُوطٍ  الَّتِي أُهْلِكُوا بِهَا ، أَوْ دِيَارِهِمُ الَّتِي أُهْلِكُوا فِيهَا : وَمَا هِيَ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ بِبَعِيدٍ     [ 11 \ 83 ] ، وَهُوَ تَهْدِيدٌ عَظِيمٌ مِنْهُ تَعَالَى لِمَنْ لَمْ   يَعْتَبِرْ بِحَالِهِمْ ، فَيَجْتَنِبَ ارْتِكَابَ مَا هَلَكُوا بِسَبَبِهِ   ، وَأَمْثَالُ ذَلِكَ كَثِيرٌ فِي الْقُرْآنِ . 

وَقَالَ تَعَالَى : لَقَدْ كَانَ فِي قَصَصِهِمْ عِبْرَةٌ لِأُولِي الْأَلْبَابِ     [ 12 \ 111 ] ، فَصَرَّحَ بِأَنَّهُ يَقُصُّ قَصَصَهُمْ فِي الْقُرْآنِ   لِلْعِبْرَةِ ، وَهُوَ دَلِيلٌ وَاضِحٌ لِمَا ذَكَرْنَا ، وَلَمَّا ذَكَرَ   اللَّهُ تَعَالَى مَنْ ذَكَرَ مِنَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ فِي سُورَةِ   الْأَنْعَامِ ، قَالَ لِنَبِيِّنَا - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - :   أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللَّهُ فَبِهُدَاهُمُ اقْتَدِهِ     [ 6 \ 90 ] ، وَأَمْرُهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَمْرٌ   لَنَا ; لِأَنَّهُ قُدْوَتُنَا ، وَلِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى يَقُولُ : لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ الْآيَةَ [ 33 \ 21 ] ، وَيَقُولُ : قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي الْآيَةَ [ 3 \ 31 ] ، وَيَقُولُ : وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ الْآيَةَ [ 59 \ 7 ] . 

وَيَقُولُ : مَنْ يُطِعِ الرَّسُولَ فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللَّهَ الْآيَةَ   [ 4 \ 80 ] ، وَمِنْ طَاعَتِهِ اتِّبَاعُهُ فِيمَا أَمَرَ بِهِ كُلِّهُ ،   إِلَّا مَا قَامَ فِيهِ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى الْخُصُوصِ بِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَكَوْنُ شَرْعِ مَنْ قَبْلَنَا الثَّابِتِ بِشَرْعِنَا شَرْعًا لَنَا ، إِلَّا بِدَلِيلٍ عَلَى النَّسْخِ هُوَ مَذْهَبُ الْجُمْهُورِ ، مِنْهُمْ مَالِكٌ  ، وَأَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  ، وَأَحْمَدُ  فِي أَشْهَرِ الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ ، وَخَالَفَ الْإِمَامُ  الشَّافِعِيُّ      - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - فِي أَصَحِّ الرِّوَايَاتِ عَنْهُ ، فَقَالَ :   إِنَّ شَرْعَ مَنْ قَبْلَنَا الثَّابِتَ بِشَرْعِنَا لَيْسَ شَرْعًا لَنَا ،   إِلَّا بِنَصٍّ مِنْ شَرْعِنَا عَلَى أَنَّهُ مَشْرُوعٌ لَنَا ،  وَخَالَفَ  أَيْضًا فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنْهُ فِي أَنَّ الْخِطَابَ الْخَاصَّ   بِالرَّسُولِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَشْمَلُ حُكْمُهُ   الْأُمَّةَ ; وَاسْتَدَلَّ لِلْأَوَّلِ بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : لِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مِنْكُمْ شِرْعَةً وَمِنْهَاجًا ،   وَلِلثَّانِي : بِأَنَّ الصِّيغَةَ الْخَاصَّةَ بِالرَّسُولِ لَا  تَشْمَلُ  الْأُمَّةَ وَضْعًا ، فَإِدْخَالُهَا فِيهَا صَرْفٌ لِلَّفْظِ  عَنْ  ظَاهِرِهِ ، فَيُحْتَاجُ إِلَى دَلِيلٍ مُنْفَصِلٍ ، وَحَمْلُ  الْهُدَى فِي  قَوْلِهِ : فَبِهُدَاهُمُ اقْتَدِهِ ، وَالدِّينِ فِي قَوْلِهِ : شَرَعَ لَكُمْ مِنَ الدِّينِ الْآيَةَ   [ 42 \ 13 ] عَلَى خُصُوصِ الْأُصُولِ الَّتِي هِيَ التَّوْحِيدُ دُونَ   الْفُرُوعِ الْعَمَلِيَّةِ ; لِأَنَّهُ تَعَالَى قَالَ فِي الْعَقَائِدِ : وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلَّا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدُونِ   [ 21 \ 25 ] ، وَقَالَ : وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَسُولًا أَنِ اُعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ   [ 16 \ 36 ] ، وَقَالَ : وَاسْأَلْ مَنْ أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رُسُلِنَا أَجَعَلْنَا مِنْ دُونِ الرَّحْمَنِ آلِهَةً يُعْبَدُونَ   [ 43 \ 45 ] . 

وَقَالَ فِي الْفُرُوعِ الْعَمَلِيَّةِ : لِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مِنْكُمْ شِرْعَةً وَمِنْهَاجًا ،   فَدَلَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اتِّفَاقِهِمْ فِي الْأُصُولِ ، وَاخْتِلَافِهِم  ْ   فِي الْفُرُوعِ ، كَمَا قَالَ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " إِنَّا مَعْشَرُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ إِخْوَةٌ لِعَلَّاتٍ دِينُنَا وَاحِدٌ   " ، أَخْرَجَهُ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  فِي صَحِيحِهِ ، مِنْ حَدِيثِ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ   [ ص: 377 ] عَنْهُ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - وَغَفَرَ لَهُ : أَمَّا حَمْلُ الْهُدَى فِي آيَةِ فَبِهُدَاهُمُ اقْتَدِهِ ، وَالدِّينِ فِي آيَةِ شَرَعَ لَكُمْ مِنَ الدِّينِ ، عَلَى سَبِيلِ التَّوْحِيدِ دُونَ الْفُرُوعِ الْعَمَلِيَّةِ ، فَهُوَ غَيْرُ مُسَلَّمٍ ، أَمَّا الْأَوَّلُ فَلِمَا أَخْرَجَهُ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  فِي صَحِيحِهِ ، فِي تَفْسِيرِ سُورَةِ " ص " ، عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ    : " أَنَّهُ سَأَلَ  ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ    : مِنْ أَيْنَ أَخَذْتَ السَّجْدَةَ فِي " ص " ، فَقَالَ : أَوَ مَا تَقْرَأُ : وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُدَ ، إِلَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللَّهُ فَبِهُدَاهُمُ اقْتَدِهِ   [ 6 \ 84 و 90 ] ، فَسَجَدَهَا دَاوُدُ  ، فَسَجَدَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   - . 

فَهَذَا نَصٌّ صَحِيحٌ صَرِيحٌ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَدْخَلَ سُجُودَ التِّلَاوَةِ فِي الْهُدَى فِي قَوْلِهِ : فَبِهُدَاهُمُ اقْتَدِهِ ، وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ سُجُودَ التِّلَاوَةِ فَرْعٌ مِنَ الْفُرُوعِ لَا أَصْلٌ مِنَ الْأُصُولِ . 

وَأَمَّا الثَّانِي : فَلِأَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - صَرَّحَ فِي حَدِيثِ جِبْرِيلَ  الصَّحِيحِ الْمَشْهُورِ أَنَّ اسْمَ الدِّينِ يَتَنَاوَلُ الْإِسْلَامَ ، وَالْإِيمَانَ ، وَالْإِحْسَانَ ، حَيْثُ قَالَ : " هَذَا جِبْرِيلُ  أَتَاكُمْ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ دِينَكُمْ   " ، وَقَالَ تَعَالَى : إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الْإِسْلَامُ   [ 3 \ 19 ] ، وَقَالَ : وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الْإِسْلَامِ دِينًا   [ 3 \ 85 ] . 

وَصَرَّحَ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي الْحَدِيثِ الْمَذْكُورِ بِأَنَّ الْإِسْلَامَ يَشْمَلُ الْأُمُورَ الْعَمَلِيَّةَ ، كَالصَّلَاةِ ، وَالزَّكَاةِ ، وَالصَّوْمِ ، وَالْحَجِّ ، وَفِي حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  الْمُتَّفَقِ عَلَيْهِ : " بُنِي الْإِسْلَامُ عَلَى خَمْسٍ     " الْحَدِيثَ ، وَلَمْ يَقُلْ أَحَدٌ إِنَّ الْإِسْلَامَ هُوَ خُصُوصُ   الْعَقَائِدِ ، دُونَ الْأُمُورِ الْعَمَلِيَّةِ ، فَدَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّ   الدِّينَ لَا يَخْتَصُّ بِذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : شَرَعَ لَكُمْ مِنَ الدِّينِ مَا وَصَّى بِهِ نُوحًا الْآيَةَ   ، وَهُوَ ظَاهِرٌ جِدًّا ; لِأَنَّ خَيْرَ مَا يُفَسَّرُ بِهِ الْقُرْآنُ   هُوَ كِتَابُ اللَّهِ ، وَسُنَّةُ رَسُولِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - . 

وَأَمَّا الْخِطَابُ الْخَاصُّ بِالنَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي نَحْوِ قَوْلِهِ : فَبِهُدَاهُمُ اقْتَدِهِ ، فَقَدْ دَلَّتِ النُّصُوصُ عَلَى شُمُولِ حُكْمِهِ لِلْأُمَّةِ ، كَمَا فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ الْآيَةَ   ، إِلَى غَيْرِهَا مِمَّا تَقَدَّمَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ ، وَقَدْ عَلِمْنَا   ذَلِكَ مِنِ اسْتِقْرَاءِ الْقُرْآنِ الْعَظِيمِ حَيْثُ يُعَبِّرُ فِيهِ   دَائِمًا بِالصِّيغَةِ الْخَاصَّةِ بِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - ثُمَّ يُشِيرُ إِلَى أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ عُمُومُ حُكْمِ   الْخِطَابِ لِلْأُمَّةِ ، كَقَوْلِهِ فِي أَوَّلِ سُورَةِ الطَّلَاقِ : يَاأَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ   [ 65 \ 1 ] ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : إِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ الْآيَةَ ، فَدَلَّ عَلَى دُخُولِ الْكُلِّ حُكْمًا تَحْتَ قَوْلِهِ : يَاأَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ ، وَقَالَ فِي سُورَةِ التَّحْرِيمِ : يَاأَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ لِمَ تُحَرِّمُ   [ 66 \ 1 ] ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : قَدْ فَرَضَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ تَحِلَّةَ أَيْمَانِكُمْ   [ 66 \ 2 ] ;   [ ص:  378 ] فَدَلَّ  عَلَى عُمُومِ حُكْمِ الْخِطَابِ بِقَوْلِهِ : يَا  أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ ،  وَنَظِيرُ ذَلِكَ أَيْضًا فِي سُورَةِ الْأَحْزَابِ  ، فِي قَوْلِهِ  تَعَالَى : يَاأَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ اتَّقِ اللَّهَ   [ 33 \ 1 ] ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرًا     [ 4 \ 94 ] ، فَقَوْلُهُ : بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ ، يَدُلُّ عَلَى عُمُومِ   الْخِطَابِ بِقَوْلِهِ : يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ ، وَكَقَوْلِهِ : وَمَا تَكُونُ فِي شَأْنٍ   [ 10 \ 61 ] ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : وَلَا تَعْمَلُونَ مِنْ عَمَلٍ إِلَّا كُنَّا عَلَيْكُمْ شُهُودًا الْآيَةَ . 

وَمِنْ أَصْرَحِ الْأَدِلَّةِ فِي ذَلِكَ آيَةُ الرُّومِ ، وَآيَةُ الْأَحْزَابِ ، أَمَّا آيَةُ الرُّومِ فَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : فَأَقِمْ وَجْهَكَ لِلدِّينِ حَنِيفًا   [ 30 \ 30 ] ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : مُنِيبِينَ إِلَيْهِ     [ 30 \ 31 ] ، وَهُوَ حَالٌ مِنْ ضَمِيرِ الْفَاعِلِ الْمُسْتَتِرِ ،   الْمُخَاطَبِ بِهِ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي   قَوْلِهِ : فَأَقِمْ وَجْهَكَ ، الْآيَةَ . 

وَتَقْرِيرُ الْمَعْنَى : فَأَقِمْ وَجْهَكَ يَا نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ ، فِي   حَالِ كَوْنِكُمْ مُنِيبِينَ ، فَلَوْ لَمْ تُدْخِلِ الْأُمَّةُ حُكْمًا   فِي الْخِطَابِ الْخَاصِّ بِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   لَقَالَ : مُنِيبًا إِلَيْهِ ، بِالْإِفْرَادِ ، لِإِجْمَاعِ أَهْلِ   اللِّسَانِ الْعَرَبِيِّ عَلَى أَنَّ الْحَالَ الْحَقِيقِيَّةَ ، أَعْنِي   الَّتِي لَمْ تَكُنْ سَبَبِيَّةً ، تَلْزَمُ مُطَابَقَتُهَا لِصَاحِبِهَا ،   إِفْرَادًا ، وَجَمْعًا ، وَتَثْنِيَةً ، وَتَأْنِيثًا ، وَتَذْكِيرًا ،   فَلَا يَجُوزُ أَنْ تَقُولَ : جَاءَ زَيْدٌ ضَاحِكِينَ ، وَلَا جَاءَتْ   هِنْدٌ ضَاحِكَاتٍ ، وَأَمَّا آيَةُ الْأَحْزَابِ ، فَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى   فِي قِصَّةِ  زَيْنَبَ بِنْتِ جَحْشٍ الْأَسْدِيَةِ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا : فَلَمَّا قَضَى زَيْدٌ مِنْهَا وَطَرًا زَوَّجْنَاكَهَا   [ 33 \ 37 ] ، فَإِنَّ هَذَا الْخِطَابَ خَاصٌّ بِالنَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - .
وَقَدْ صَرَّحَ تَعَالَى بِشُمُولِ حِكْمَتِهِ لِجَمِيعِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : لِكَيْ لَا يَكُونَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ حَرَجٌ الْآيَةَ ، وَأَشَارَ إِلَى هَذَا أَيْضًا فِي الْأَحْزَابِ بِقَوْلِهِ : خَالِصَةً لَكَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   [ 33 \ 50 ] ; لِأَنَّ الْخِطَابَ الْخَاصَّ بِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي قَوْلِهِ : وَامْرَأَةً مُؤْمِنَةً إِنْ وَهَبَتْ نَفْسَهَا لِلنَّبِيِّ الْآيَةَ ، لَوْ كَانَ حُكْمُهُ خَاصًّا بِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لَأَغْنَى ذَلِكَ عَنْ قَوْلِهِ : خَالِصَةً لَكَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ، كَمَا هُوَ ظَاهِرٌ . 

وَقَدْ رَدَّتْ عَائِشَةُ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا - عَلَى مَنْ زَعَمَ أَنَّ تَخْيِيرَ الزَّوْجَةِ طَلَاقٌ ،   بِأَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - خَيَّرَ   نِسَاءَهُ فَاخْتَرْنَهُ ، فَلَمْ يَعُدَّهُ طَلَاقًا ; مَعَ أَنَّ   الْخِطَابَ فِي ذَلِكَ خَاصٌّ بِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : يَاأَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُلْ لِأَزْوَاجِكَ إِنْ كُنْتُنَّ تُرِدْنَ الْآيَتَيْنِ [ 33 \ 28 ] . 

وَأَخْذَ مَالِكٌ    - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - بَيْنُونَةَ الزَّوْجَةِ بِالرِّدَّةِ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ : لَئِنْ أَشْرَكْتَ لَيَحْبَطَنَّ عَمَلُكَ   [ 39 \ 65 ] ، وَهُوَ خِطَابٌ خَاصٌّ بِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - . 

 [ ص: 379 ] وَحَاصِلُ  تَحْرِيرِ الْمَقَامِ  فِي مَسْأَلَةِ " شَرْعِ مَنْ قَبْلَنَا " ، أَنَّ  لَهَا وَاسِطَةٌ  وَطَرَفَيْنِ ، طَرَفٌ يَكُونُ فِيهِ شَرْعًا لَنَا  إِجْمَاعًا ، وَهُوَ  مَا ثَبَتَ بِشَرْعِنَا أَنَّهُ كَانَ شَرْعًا لِمَنْ  قَبْلَنَا ، ثُمَّ  بُيِّنَ لَنَا فِي شَرْعِنَا أَنَّهُ شَرْعٌ لَنَا ،  كَالْقِصَاصِ ،  فَإِنَّهُ ثَبَتَ بِشَرْعِنَا أَنَّهُ كَانَ شَرْعًا لِمَنْ  قَبْلَنَا ،  فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ الْآيَةَ ، وَبُيِّنَ لَنَا فِي شَرْعِنَا أَنَّهُ مَشْرُوعٌ لَنَا فِي قَوْلِهِ : كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِصَاصُ فِي الْقَتْلَى ، وَطَرَفٌ يَكُونُ فِيهِ غَيْرَ شَرْعٍ لَنَا إِجْمَاعًا وَهُوَ أَمْرَانِ : 

أَحَدُهُمَا : مَا لَمْ يَثْبُتْ بِشَرْعِنَا أَصْلًا أَنَّهُ كَانَ   شَرْعًا لِمَنْ قَبْلَنَا ، كَالْمُتَلَقَّى مِنَ الْإِسْرَائِيلِ  يَّاتِ ;   لِأَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - نَهَانَا عَنْ   تَصْدِيقِهِمْ ، وَتَكْذِيبِهِمْ فِيهَا ، وَمَا نَهَانَا - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَنْ تَصْدِيقِهِ لَا يَكُونُ مَشْرُوعًا  لَنَا  إِجْمَاعًا . 

وَالثَّانِي : مَا ثَبَتَ فِي شَرْعِنَا أَنَّهُ كَانَ شَرْعًا لِمَنْ   قَبْلَنَا ، وَبُيِّنَ لَنَا فِي شَرْعِنَا أَنَّهُ غَيْرُ مَشْرُوعٍ لَنَا   ، كَالْآصَارِ ، وَالْأَغْلَالِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَى مَنْ قَبْلَنَا ;   لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ وَضَعَهَا عَنَّا ، كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى : وَيَضَعُ عَنْهُمْ إِصْرَهُمْ وَالْأَغْلَالَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ   [ 7 \ 157 ] ، وَقَدْ ثَبَتَ فِي صَحِيحِ مُسْلِمٍ    : " أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لَمَّا قَرَأَ رَبَّنَا وَلَا تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا   [ 2 \ 286 ] ، أَنَّ اللَّهَ قَالَ : نَعَمْ قَدْ فَعَلْتُ   " . 

وَمِنْ تِلْكَ الْآصَارِ الَّتِي وَضَعَهَا اللَّهُ عَنَّا ، عَلَى لِسَانِ نَبِيِّنَا - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ     - مَا وَقَعَ لِعَبَدَةِ الْعِجْلِ ، حَيْثُ لَمْ تُقْبَلْ تَوْبَتُهُمْ   إِلَّا بِتَقْدِيمِ أَنْفُسِهِمْ لِلْقَتْلِ ، كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى : فَتُوبُوا   إِلَى بَارِئِكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ   عِنْدَ بَارِئِكُمْ فَتَابَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنَّهُ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ   الرَّحِيمُ   [ 2 \ 54 ] . 

وَالْوَاسِطَةُ هِيَ مَحَلُّ الْخِلَافِ بَيْنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَهِيَ مَا   ثَبَتَ بِشَرْعِنَا أَنَّهُ كَانَ شَرْعًا لِمَنْ قَبْلَنَا ، وَلَمْ   يُبَيَّنْ لَنَا فِي شَرْعِنَا أَنَّهُ مَشْرُوعٌ لَنَا ، وَلَا غَيْرُ   مَشْرُوعٍ لَنَا ، وَهُوَ الَّذِي قَدَّمْنَا أَنَّ التَّحْقِيقَ كَوْنُهُ   شَرْعًا لَنَا ، وَهُوَ مَذْهَبُ الْجُمْهُورِ ، وَقَدْ رَأَيْتَ   أَدِلَّتَهُمْ عَلَيْهِ ، وَبِهِ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ آيَةَ : وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ الْآيَةَ ، يَلْزَمُنَا الْأَخْذُ بِمَا تَضَمَّنَتْهُ مِنَ الْأَحْكَامِ . 

مَعَ أَنَّ الْقُرْآنَ صَرَّحَ بِذَلِكَ فِي الْجُمْلَةِ فِي قَوْلِهِ : كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِصَاصُ فِي الْقَتْلَى ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَمَنْ قُتِلَ مَظْلُومًا فَقَدْ جَعَلْنَا لِوَلِيِّهِ سُلْطَانًا   [ 17 \ 33 ] ، وَفِي حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  ،  الْمُتَّفَقِ عَلَيْهِ الْمُتَقَدِّمِ ، التَّصْرِيحُ بِأَنَّ مَا فِيهَا  مِنْ قَتْلِ النَّفْسِ بِالنَّفْسِ مَشْرُوعٌ لَنَا ،   [ ص: 380 ] حَيْثُ قَالَ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " لَا   يَحِلُّ دَمُ امْرِئٍ مُسْلِمٍ يَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ   وَأَنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَّا بِإِحْدَى ثَلَاثٍ : الثَّيِّبُ  الزَّانِي  ، وَالنَّفْسُ بِالنَّفْسِ   " ، الْحَدِيثَ . 

وَإِلَى هَذَا أَشَارَ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  فِي صَحِيحِهِ ، حَيْثُ قَالَ : بَابُ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى : أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ ، إِلَى قَوْلِهِ : فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ ، ثُمَّ ذَكَرَ حَدِيثَ  ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  الْمُتَقَدِّمَ ، وَقَالَ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ      : وَالْغَرَضُ مِنْ ذِكْرِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ مُطَابَقَتُهَا لِلَفْظِ   الْحَدِيثِ ، وَلَعَلَّهُ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُبَيِّنَ أَنَّهَا وَإِنْ وَرَدَتْ   فِي أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ ، فَالْحُكْمُ الَّذِي دَلَّتْ عَلَيْهِ   مُسْتَمِرٌّ فِي شَرِيعَةِ الْإِسْلَامِ ، فَهُوَ أَصْلٌ فِي الْقِصَاصِ   فِي قَتْلِ الْعَمْدِ ; وَيَدُلُّ لِهَذَا قَوْلُهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " كِتَابُ اللَّهِ الْقِصَاصُ   " ، أَخْرَجَهُ الشَّيْخَانِ مِنْ حَدِيثِ أَنَسٍ  ، بِنَاءً عَلَى أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ " بِكِتَابِ اللَّهِ " قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَالسِّنَّ بِالسِّنِّ ،   فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الَّتِي نَحْنُ بِصَدَدِهَا ، وَعَلَى بَقِيَّةِ   الْأَقْوَالِ فَلَا دَلِيلَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ ، وَلَمْ يَزَلِ الْعُلَمَاءُ   يَأْخُذُونَ الْأَحْكَامَ مِنْ قِصَصِ الْأُمَمِ الْمَاضِيَةِ ، كَمَا   أَوْضَحْنَا دَلِيلَهُ . 

فَمِنْ ذَلِكَ قَوْلُ الْمَالِكِيَّةِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ : إِنَّ الْقَرِينَةَ الْجَازِمَةَ رُبَّمَا قَامَتْ مَقَامَ الْبَيِّنَةِ ، مُسْتَدِلِّينَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ بِجَعْلِ شَاهِدِ يُوسُفَ  شَقَّ قَمِيصِهِ مِنْ دُبُرٍ قَرِينَةً عَلَى صِدْقِهِ ، وَكَذِبِ الْمَرْأَةِ ، فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَشَهِدَ شَاهِدٌ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا إِنْ كَانَ قَمِيصُهُ قُدَّ مِنْ قُبُلٍ فَصَدَقَتْ وَهُوَ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ وَإِنْ كَانَ قَمِيصُهُ قُدَّ مِنْ دُبُرٍ فَكَذَبَتْ وَهُوَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ فَلَمَّا رَأَى قَمِيصَهُ قُدَّ مِنْ دُبُرٍ قَالَ إِنَّهُ مِنْ كَيْدِكُنَّ إِنَّ كَيْدَكُنَّ عَظِيمٌ الْآيَةَ   [ 12 \ 26 ، 27 ، 28 ] ، فَذِكْرُهُ تَعَالَى لِهَذَا مُقَرِّرًا لَهُ   يَدُلُّ عَلَى جَوَازِ الْعَمَلِ بِهِ ، وَمِنْ هُنَا أَوْجَبَ مَالِكٌ  حَدَّ   الْخَمْرِ عَلَى مَنِ اسْتَنْكَهَ فَشُمَّ فِي فِيهِ رِيحُ الْخَمْرِ ،   لِأَنَّ رِيحَهَا فِي فِيهِ قَرِينَةٌ عَلَى شُرْبِهِ إِيَّاهَا . 

وَأَجَازَ الْعُلَمَاءُ لِلرَّجُلِ يَتَزَوَّجُ الْمَرْأَةَ مِنْ غَيْرِ   أَنْ يَرَاهَا فَتَزُفُّهَا إِلَيْهِ وَلَائِدُ ، لَا يَثْبُتُ   بِقَوْلِهِنَّ أَمْرٌ أَنْ يُجَامِعَهَا مِنْ غَيْرِ بَيِّنَةٍ عَلَى   عَيْنِهَا أَنَّهَا فُلَانَةُ بِنْتُ فُلَانٍ الَّتِي وَقَعَ عَلَيْهَا   الْعَقْدُ اعْتِمَادًا عَلَى الْقَرِينَةِ ، وَتَنْزِيلًا لَهَا مَنْزِلَةَ   الْبَيِّنَةِ . 

وَكَذَلِكَ الضَّيْفُ يَنْزِلُ بِسَاحَةِ قَوْمٍ فَيَأْتِيهِ الصَّبِيُّ ،   أَوِ الْوَلِيدَةُ بِطَعَامٍ ، فَيُبَاحُ لَهُ أَكْلُهُ مِنْ غَيْرِ   بَيِّنَةٍ تَشْهَدُ عَلَى إِذَنْ أَهْلِ الطَّعَامِ لَهُ فِي الْأَكْلِ ،   اعْتِمَادًا عَلَى الْقَرِينَةِ . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (57)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (12)
صـ 381 إلى صـ 385


مَعَ أَنَّ الْقُرْآنَ صَرَّحَ بِذَلِكَ فِي الْجُمْلَةِ فِي قَوْلِهِ : كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِصَاصُ فِي الْقَتْلَى ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَمَنْ قُتِلَ مَظْلُومًا فَقَدْ جَعَلْنَا لِوَلِيِّهِ سُلْطَانًا   [ 17 \ 33 ] ، وَفِي حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  ،  الْمُتَّفَقِ عَلَيْهِ الْمُتَقَدِّمِ ، التَّصْرِيحُ بِأَنَّ مَا فِيهَا  مِنْ قَتْلِ النَّفْسِ بِالنَّفْسِ مَشْرُوعٌ لَنَا ،   [ ص: 380 ] حَيْثُ قَالَ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " لَا   يَحِلُّ دَمُ امْرِئٍ مُسْلِمٍ يَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ   وَأَنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَّا بِإِحْدَى ثَلَاثٍ : الثَّيِّبُ  الزَّانِي  ، وَالنَّفْسُ بِالنَّفْسِ   " ، الْحَدِيثَ . 

وَإِلَى هَذَا أَشَارَ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  فِي صَحِيحِهِ ، حَيْثُ قَالَ : بَابُ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى : أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ ، إِلَى قَوْلِهِ : فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ ، ثُمَّ ذَكَرَ حَدِيثَ  ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  الْمُتَقَدِّمَ ، وَقَالَ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ      : وَالْغَرَضُ مِنْ ذِكْرِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ مُطَابَقَتُهَا لِلَفْظِ   الْحَدِيثِ ، وَلَعَلَّهُ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُبَيِّنَ أَنَّهَا وَإِنْ وَرَدَتْ   فِي أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ ، فَالْحُكْمُ الَّذِي دَلَّتْ عَلَيْهِ   مُسْتَمِرٌّ فِي شَرِيعَةِ الْإِسْلَامِ ، فَهُوَ أَصْلٌ فِي الْقِصَاصِ   فِي قَتْلِ الْعَمْدِ ; وَيَدُلُّ لِهَذَا قَوْلُهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " كِتَابُ اللَّهِ الْقِصَاصُ   " ، أَخْرَجَهُ الشَّيْخَانِ مِنْ حَدِيثِ أَنَسٍ  ، بِنَاءً عَلَى أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ " بِكِتَابِ اللَّهِ " قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَالسِّنَّ بِالسِّنِّ ،   فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الَّتِي نَحْنُ بِصَدَدِهَا ، وَعَلَى بَقِيَّةِ   الْأَقْوَالِ فَلَا دَلِيلَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ ، وَلَمْ يَزَلِ الْعُلَمَاءُ   يَأْخُذُونَ الْأَحْكَامَ مِنْ قِصَصِ الْأُمَمِ الْمَاضِيَةِ ، كَمَا   أَوْضَحْنَا دَلِيلَهُ . 

فَمِنْ ذَلِكَ قَوْلُ الْمَالِكِيَّةِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ : إِنَّ الْقَرِينَةَ الْجَازِمَةَ رُبَّمَا قَامَتْ مَقَامَ الْبَيِّنَةِ ، مُسْتَدِلِّينَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ بِجَعْلِ شَاهِدِ يُوسُفَ  شَقَّ قَمِيصِهِ مِنْ دُبُرٍ قَرِينَةً عَلَى صِدْقِهِ ، وَكَذِبِ الْمَرْأَةِ ، فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَشَهِدَ شَاهِدٌ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا إِنْ كَانَ قَمِيصُهُ قُدَّ مِنْ قُبُلٍ فَصَدَقَتْ وَهُوَ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ وَإِنْ كَانَ قَمِيصُهُ قُدَّ مِنْ دُبُرٍ فَكَذَبَتْ وَهُوَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ فَلَمَّا رَأَى قَمِيصَهُ قُدَّ مِنْ دُبُرٍ قَالَ إِنَّهُ مِنْ كَيْدِكُنَّ إِنَّ كَيْدَكُنَّ عَظِيمٌ الْآيَةَ   [ 12 \ 26 ، 27 ، 28 ] ، فَذِكْرُهُ تَعَالَى لِهَذَا مُقَرِّرًا لَهُ   يَدُلُّ عَلَى جَوَازِ الْعَمَلِ بِهِ ، وَمِنْ هُنَا أَوْجَبَ مَالِكٌ  حَدَّ   الْخَمْرِ عَلَى مَنِ اسْتَنْكَهَ فَشُمَّ فِي فِيهِ رِيحُ الْخَمْرِ ،   لِأَنَّ رِيحَهَا فِي فِيهِ قَرِينَةٌ عَلَى شُرْبِهِ إِيَّاهَا . 

وَأَجَازَ الْعُلَمَاءُ لِلرَّجُلِ يَتَزَوَّجُ الْمَرْأَةَ مِنْ غَيْرِ   أَنْ يَرَاهَا فَتَزُفُّهَا إِلَيْهِ وَلَائِدُ ، لَا يَثْبُتُ   بِقَوْلِهِنَّ أَمْرٌ أَنْ يُجَامِعَهَا مِنْ غَيْرِ بَيِّنَةٍ عَلَى   عَيْنِهَا أَنَّهَا فُلَانَةُ بِنْتُ فُلَانٍ الَّتِي وَقَعَ عَلَيْهَا   الْعَقْدُ اعْتِمَادًا عَلَى الْقَرِينَةِ ، وَتَنْزِيلًا لَهَا مَنْزِلَةَ   الْبَيِّنَةِ . 

وَكَذَلِكَ الضَّيْفُ يَنْزِلُ بِسَاحَةِ قَوْمٍ فَيَأْتِيهِ الصَّبِيُّ ،   أَوِ الْوَلِيدَةُ بِطَعَامٍ ، فَيُبَاحُ لَهُ أَكْلُهُ مِنْ غَيْرِ   بَيِّنَةٍ تَشْهَدُ عَلَى إِذَنْ أَهْلِ الطَّعَامِ لَهُ فِي الْأَكْلِ ،   اعْتِمَادًا عَلَى الْقَرِينَةِ . 

وَأَخَذَ الْمَالِكِيَّةُ وَغَيْرُهُمْ إِبْطَالَ الْقَرِينَةِ بِقَرِينَةٍ أَقْوَى مِنْهَا ، مِنْ أَنَّ أَوْلَادَ يَعْقُوبَ  لَمَّا جَعَلُوا يُوسُفَ  فِي   غَيَابَةِ الْجُبِّ ، جَعَلُوا عَلَى قَمِيصِهِ دَمَ سَخْلَةٍ ،  لِيَكُونَ  الدَّمُ عَلَى قَمِيصِهِ قَرِينَةً عَلَى صِدْقِهِمْ فِي  أَنَّهُ أَكَلَهُ  الذِّئْبُ ، فَأَبْطَلَهَا يَعْقُوبُ  بِقَرِينَةٍ أَقْوَى مِنْهَا ، وَهِيَ عَدَمُ شَقِّ   [ ص: 381 ] الْقَمِيصِ ، فَقَالَ : سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ ! مَتَى كَانَ الذِّئْبُ حَلِيمًا كَيِّسًا ، يَقْتُلُ يُوسُفَ  ، وَلَا يَشُقُّ قَمِيصَهُ ؟ كَمَا بَيَّنَهُ تَعَالَى بِقَوْلِهِ : وَجَاءُوا   عَلَى قَمِيصِهِ بِدَمٍ كَذِبٍ قَالَ بَلْ سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ أَنْفُسُكُمْ   أَمْرًا فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ وَاللَّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَى مَا تَصِفُونَ   [ 12 \ 18 ] ، وَأَخَذَ الْمَالِكِيَّةُ ضَمَانَ الْغُرْمِ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى ، فِي قِصَّةِ يُوسُفَ  وَإِخْوَتِهِ : وَلِمَنْ جَاءَ بِهِ حِمْلُ بَعِيرٍ وَأَنَا بِهِ زَعِيمٌ     [ 12 \ 72 ] ، وَأَخَذَ بَعْضُ الشَّافِعِيَّةِ ضَمَانَ الْوَجْهِ   الْمَعْرُوفِ بِالْكَفَالَةِ ، مِنْ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى فِي قِصَّةِ يَعْقُوبَ  وَبَنِيهِ : لَنْ أُرْسِلَهُ مَعَكُمْ حَتَّى تُؤْتُونِ مَوْثِقًا مِنَ اللَّهِ لَتَأْتُنَّنِي بِهِ إِلَّا أَنْ يُحَاطَ بِكُمْ   [ 12 \ 66 ] . 

وَأَخَذَ الْمَالِكِيَّةُ تَلُومُ الْقَاضِيَ لِلْخُصُومِ ثَلَاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ بَعْدَ انْقِضَاءِ الْآجَالِ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى فِي قِصَّةِ صَالِحٍ    : فَقَالَ تَمَتَّعُوا فِي دَارِكُمْ ثَلَاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ   [ 11 \ 65 ] . 

وَأَخَذُوا وُجُوبَ الْإِعْذَارِ إِلَى الْخَصْمِ الَّذِي تَوَجَّهُ إِلَيْهِ الْحُكْمُ بِـ " أَبَقِيَتْ لَكَ حُجَّةٌ ؟ " ، وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى فِي قِصَّةِ سُلَيْمَانَ  مَعَ الْهُدْهُدِ : لَأُعَذِّبَنَّه  ُ عَذَابًا شَدِيدًا أَوْ لَأَذْبَحَنَّهُ أَوْ لَيَأْتِيَنِّي بِسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ   [ 27 \ 21 ] ، وَأَخَذَ الْحَنَابِلَةُ جَوَازَ طُولِ مُدَّةِ الْإِجَارَةِ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى فِي قِصَّةِ مُوسَى  ، وَصِهْرِهِ شُعَيْبٍ  أَوْ غَيْرِهِ : إِنِّي   أُرِيدُ أَنْ أُنْكِحَكَ إِحْدَى ابْنَتَيَّ هَاتَيْنِ عَلَى أَنْ   تَأْجُرَنِي ثَمَانِيَ حِجَجٍ فَإِنْ أَتْمَمْتَ عَشْرًا فَمِنْ عِنْدِكَ   وَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَشُقَّ عَلَيْكَ الْآيَةَ [ 28 \ 27 ] ، وَأَمْثَالُ هَذَا كَثِيرَةٌ جِدًّا ، وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : لِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مِنْكُمْ شِرْعَةً وَمِنْهَاجًا     [ 5 \ 48 ] ، لَا يُخَالِفُ مَا ذَكَرْنَا ، لِأَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِهِ   أَنَّ بَعْضَ الشَّرَائِعِ تُنْسَخُ فِيهَا أَحْكَامٌ كَانَتْ مَشْرُوعَةً   قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ ، وَيُجَدَّدُ فِيهَا تَشْرِيعُ أَحْكَامٍ لَمْ تَكُنْ   مَشْرُوعَةً قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ . 

وَبِهَذَا الِاعْتِبَارِ يَكُونُ لِكُلٍّ شِرْعَةٍ وَمِنْهَاجٍ مِنْ غَيْرِ   مُخَالَفَةٍ لِمَا ذَكَرْنَا ، وَهَذَا ظَاهِرٌ ، فَبِهَذَا يَتَّضِحُ   لَكَ الْجَوَابُ عَنِ السُّؤَالِ الْأَوَّلِ ، وَتَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مَا   تَضَمَّنَتْهُ آيَةُ وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ الْآيَةَ   ، مَشْرُوعٌ لِهَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ ، وَأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ يُقْتَلُ   بِالْمَرْأَةِ كَالْعَكْسِ عَلَى التَّحْقِيقِ الَّذِي لَا شَكَّ فِيهِ ،   وَكَأَنَّ الْقَائِلَ بِعَدَمِ الْقِصَاصِ بَيْنَهُمَا يَتَشَبَّثُ   بِمَفْهُومِ قَوْلِهِ : وَالْأُنْثَى بِالْأُنْثَى   [ 2 \ 178 ] ، وَسَتَرَى تَحْقِيقَ الْمَقَامِ فِيهِ - إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ - قَرِيبًا . 

وَالْجَوَابُ عَنِ السُّؤَالِ الثَّانِي - الَّذِي هُوَ لِمَ لَا يُخَصِّصْ   عُمُومَ النَّفْسِ بِالنَّفْسِ بِالتَّفْصِيلِ الْمَذْكُورِ فِي قَوْلِهِ   تَعَالَى : الْحُرُّ بِالْحُرِّ وَالْعَبْدُ بِالْعَبْدِ وَالْأُنْثَى بِالْأُنْثَى ؟ هُوَ   [ ص: 382 ] مَا تَقَرَّرَ فِي الْأُصُولِ مِنْ أَنَّ مَفْهُومَ   الْمُخَالَفَةِ إِذَا كَانَ مُحْتَمِلًا لِمَعْنًى آخَرَ ، غَيْرِ   مُخَالَفَتِهِ لِحُكْمِ الْمَنْطُوقِ ، يَمْنَعُهُ ذَلِكَ مِنَ   الِاعْتِبَارِ   . 

قَالَ صَاحِبُ " جَمْعِ الْجَوَامِعِ " فِي الْكَلَامِ عَلَى مَفْهُومِ   الْمُخَالَفَةِ : وَشَرْطُهُ أَلَّا يَكُونَ الْمَسْكُوتُ تُرِكَ لِخَوْفٍ   وَنَحْوِهِ ، إِلَى أَنْ قَالَ : أَوْ غَيْرِهِ مِمَّا يَقْتَضِي   التَّخْصِيصَ بِالذِّكْرِ ، فَإِذَا عَلِمْتَ ذَلِكَ ، فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ   قَوْلَهُ تَعَالَى : الْحُرُّ بِالْحُرِّ وَالْعَبْدُ بِالْعَبْدِ وَالْأُنْثَى بِالْأُنْثَى ،   يَدُلُّ عَلَى قَتْلِ الْحُرِّ بِالْحُرِّ ، وَالْعَبْدِ بِالْعَبْدِ ،   وَالْأُنْثَى بِالْأُنْثَى ، وَلَمْ يَتَعَرَّضْ لِقَتْلِ الْأُنْثَى   بِالذَّكَرِ ، أَوِ الْعَبْدِ بِالْحُرِّ ، وَلَا لِعَكْسِهِ   بِالْمَنْطُوقِ . 

وَمَفْهُومُ مُخَالَفَتِهِ هُنَا غَيْرُ مُعْتَبَرٍ ; لِأَنَّ سَبَبَ   نُزُولِ الْآيَةِ ، أَنَّ قَبِيلَتَيْنِ مِنَ الْعَرَبِ اقْتَتَلَتَا ،   فَقَالَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا : نَقْتُلُ بِعَبْدِنَا فُلَانَ بْنَ فُلَانٍ ،   وَبِأُمَّتِنَا فُلَانَةُ بِنْتُ فُلَانٍ ، تَطَاوُلًا مِنْهُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ   ، وَزَعَمَا أَنَّ الْعَبْدَ مِنْهُمْ بِمَنْزِلَةِ الْحَرِّ مِنْ   أُولَئِكَ ، وَأَنَّ أُنْثَاهُمْ أَيْضًا بِمَنْزِلَةِ الرَّجُلِ مِنَ   الْآخَرِينَ ، تَطَاوُلًا عَلَيْهِمْ ، وَإِظْهَارًا لِشَرَفِهِمْ   عَلَيْهِمْ ، ذَكَرَ مَعْنَى هَذَا الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  ، عَنِ  الشَّعْبِيِّ  ، وَقَتَادَةَ    . 

وَرَوَى  ابْنُ أَبِي حَاتِمٍ  نَحْوَهُ عَنْ  سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  ، نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  فِي تَفْسِيرِهِ ، وَالسُّيُوطِيُّ  فِي أَسْبَابِ النُّزُولِ ، وَذَكَرَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  أَنَّهَا نَزَلَتْ فِي قُرَيْظَةَ  وَالنَّضِيرِ  ، لِأَنَّهُمْ كَانَ بَيْنَهُمْ قِتَالٌ ، وَبَنُو النَّضِيرِ  يَتَطَاوَلُونَ عَلَى بَنِي قُرَيْظَةَ    . 

فَالْجَمِيعُ مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَى أَنَّ سَبَبَ نُزُولِهَا أَنَّ قَوْمًا   يَتَطَاوَلُونَ عَلَى قَوْمٍ ، وَيَقُولُونَ : إِنَّ الْعَبْدَ مِنَّا لَا   يُسَاوِيهِ الْعَبْدُ مِنْكُمْ ، وَإِنَّمَا يُسَاوِيهِ الْحُرُّ مِنْكُمْ  ،  وَالْمَرْأَةُ مِنَّا لَا تُسَاوِيهَا الْمَرْأَةُ مِنْكُمْ ،  وَإِنَّمَا  يُسَاوِيهَا الرَّجُلُ مِنْكُمْ ، فَنَزَلَ الْقُرْآنُ  مُبَيِّنًا  أَنَّهُمْ سَوَاءٌ ، وَلَيْسَ الْمُتَطَاوِلُ مِنْهُمْ عَلَى  صَاحِبِهِ  بِأَشْرَفَ مِنْهُ ، وَلِهَذَا لَمْ يُعْتَبَرْ مَفْهُومُ  الْمُخَالَفَةِ  هُنَا . 
وَأَمَّا قَتْلُ الْحُرِّ بِالْعَبْدِ ، فَقَدِ اخْتُلِفَ فِيهِ ، وَجُمْهُورُ الْعُلَمَاءِ عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَا يُقْتَلُ حُرٌّ بِعَبْدٍ ، مِنْهُمْ مَالِكٌ  ، وَإِسْحَاقُ  ،  وَأَبُو ثَوْرٍ  ،  وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  ، وَأَحْمَدُ    . 

وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِهَذَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ  ، وَعُمَرُ  ، وَعَلِيٌّ  ، وَزَيْدٌ  ، وَابْنُ الزُّبَيْرِ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ -  وَعُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ  ، وَعَطَاءٌ  ، وَالْحَسَنُ  ، وَعِكْرِمَةُ  ،  وَعَمْرُو بْنُ دِينَارٍ  ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُمُ  ابْنُ قُدَامَةَ  فِي الْمُغْنِي ، وَغَيْرُهُ . 

وَقَالَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ    : يُقْتَلُ الْحُرُّ بِالْعَبْدِ : وَهُوَ مَرْوِيٌّ عَنْ  سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ  ، وَالنَّخَعِيِّ  ، وَقَتَادَةَ  ،  وَالثَّوْرِيِّ  ، وَاحْتَجَّ هَؤُلَاءِ عَلَى قَتْلِ الْحُرِّ بِالْعَبْدِ ، بِقَوْلِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " الْمُؤْمِنُونَ تَتَكَافَأُ   [ ص: 383 ] دِمَاؤُهُمْ ، وَهُمْ يَدٌ عَلَى مَنْ سِوَاهُمْ ، وَيَسْعَى بِذِمَّتِهِمْ أَدْنَاهُمْ   " الْحَدِيثَ ، أَخْرَجَهُ أَحْمَدُ  ،  وَالنَّسَائِيُّ  ، وَأَبُو دَاوُدَ  ، وَالْحَاكِمُ  وَصَحَّحَهُ . 

فَعُمُومُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَدْخُلُ فِيهِ الْعَبِيدُ ، وَكَذَلِكَ عُمُومُ النَّفْسِ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ الْآيَةَ   ، وَقَوْلِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " وَالنَّفْسُ   بِالنَّفْسِ " فِي الْحَدِيثِ الْمُتَقَدِّمِ ، وَاسْتَدَلُّوا أَيْضًا   بِمَا رَوَاهُ قَتَادَةُ  ، عَنِ الْحَسَنِ  ، عَنْ سَمُرَةَ  ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ : " مَنْ قَتَلَ عَبْدَهُ قَتَلْنَاهُ ، وَمَنْ جَدَعَ عَبْدَهُ جَدَعْنَاهُ   " ، رَوَاهُ  الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  ، وَأَصْحَابُ السُّنَنِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ ، وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيُّ    : حَسَنٌ غَرِيبٌ ، وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ لِأَبِي دَاوُدَ  ،  وَالنَّسَائِيِّ    : " وَمِنْ خَصَى عَبْدَهُ خَصَيْنَاهُ   " ، هَذِهِ هِيَ أَدِلَّةُ مَنْ قَالَ بِقَتْلِ الْحُرِّ بِالْعَبْدِ . 

وَأُجِيبَ عَنْهَا مِنْ جِهَةِ الْجُمْهُورِ بِمَا سَتَرَاهُ الْآنَ - إِنْ   شَاءَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى - أَمَّا دُخُولُ قَتْلِ الْحُرِّ بِالْعَبْدِ  فِي  عُمُومِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فِي حَدِيثِ : " الْمُؤْمِنُونَ تَتَكَافَأُ دِمَاؤُهُمْ     " . وَعُمُومِ النَّفْسِ بِالنَّفْسِ فِي الْآيَةِ ، وَالْحَدِيثِ   الْمَذْكُورِينَ ، فَاعْلَمْ أَوَّلًا أَنَّ دُخُولَ الْعَبِيدِ فِي   عُمُومَاتِ نُصُوصِ الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ اخْتَلَفَ فِيهِ عُلَمَاءُ   الْأُصُولِ عَلَى ثَلَاثَةِ أَقْوَالٍ : 

الْأَوَّلُ : وَعَلَيْهِ أَكْثَرُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : أَنَّ الْعَبِيدَ   دَاخِلُونَ فِي عُمُومَاتِ النُّصُوصِ ; لِأَنَّهُمْ مِنْ جُمْلَةِ   الْمُخَاطَبِينَ بِهَا . 

الثَّانِي : وَذَهَبَ إِلَيْهِ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ مِنَ الْمَالِكِيَّةِ ،   وَالشَّافِعِيَّ  ةِ ، وَغَيْرِهِمْ أَنَّهُمْ لَا يَدْخُلُونَ فِيهَا   إِلَّا بِدَلِيلٍ مُنْفَصِلٍ ، وَاسْتَدَلَّ لِهَذَا الْقَوْلِ بِكَثْرَةِ   عَدَمِ دُخُولِهِمْ ، كَعَدَمِ دُخُولِهِمْ فِي خِطَابِ الْجِهَادِ ،   وَالْحَجِّ ، وَكَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَالْمُطَلَّقَا  تُ يَتَرَبَّصْنَ الْآيَةَ [ 2 \ 228 ] ، فَالْإِمَاءُ لَا يَدْخُلْنَ فِيهِ . 

الثَّالِثُ : وَذَهَبَ إِلَيْهِ الرَّازِيُّ  مِنَ   الْحَنَفِيَّةِ أَنَّ النَّصَّ الْعَامَّ ، إِنْ كَانَ مِنَ  الْعِبَادَاتِ  ، فَهُمْ دَاخِلُونَ فِيهِ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ مِنَ  الْمُعَامَلَاتِ لَمْ  يَدْخُلُوا فِيهِ ، وَأَشَارَ فِي " مَرَاقِي  السُّعُودِ " إِلَى أَنَّ  دُخُولَهُمْ فِي الْخِطَابِ الْعَامِّ هُوَ  الصَّحِيحُ الَّذِي يَقْتَضِيهِ  الدَّلِيلُ بِقَوْلِهِ : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 

وَالْعَبْدُ وَالْمَوْجُودُ وَالَّذِي كَفَرْ مَشْمُولَةٌ لَهُ لَدَى ذَوِي   النَّظَرْ وَيَنْبَنِي عَلَى الْخِلَافِ فِي دُخُولِهِمْ فِي عُمُومَاتِ   النُّصُوصِ ، وُجُوبُ صَلَاةِ الْجُمُعَةُ عَلَى الْمَمْلُوكَيْن  ِ ،   فَعَلَى أَنَّهُمْ دَاخِلُونَ فِي الْعُمُومِ فَهِيَ وَاجِبَةٌ عَلَيْهِمْ ،   وَعَلَى أَنَّهُمْ لَا يَدْخُلُونَ فِيهِ إِلَّا بِدَلِيلٍ مُنْفَصِلٍ ،   فَهِيَ غَيْرُ وَاجِبَةٍ عَلَيْهِمْ ، وَكَذَلِكَ إِقْرَارُ الْعَبْدِ   بِالْعُقُوبَةِ بِبَدَنِهِ يَنْبَنِي أَيْضًا عَلَى الْخِلَافِ   الْمَذْكُورِ ، قَالَهُ صَاحِبُ " نَشْرِ الْبُنُودِ شَرَحِ مَرَاقِي   السُّعُودِ " فِي   [ ص: 384 ] شَرْحِ   الْبَيْتِ الْمَذْكُورِ آنِفًا ، فَإِذَا عَلِمْتَ هَذَا ، فَاعْلَمْ   أَنَّهُ عَلَى الْقَوْلِ بِعَدَمِ دُخُولِ الْعَبِيدِ فِي عُمُومِ نُصُوصِ   الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ ، فَلَا إِشْكَالَ . 

وَعَلَى الْقَوْلِ بِدُخُولِهِمْ فِيهِ ، فَالْجَوَابُ عَنْ عَدَمِ   إِدْخَالِهِمْ فِي عُمُومِ النُّصُوصِ الَّتِي ذَكَرْنَاهَا يُعْلَمُ مِنْ   أَدِلَّةِ الْجُمْهُورِ الْآتِيَةِ - إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ - عَلَى عَدَمِ   قَتْلِ الْحُرِّ بِالْعَبْدِ ، وَأَمَّا حَدِيثُ سَمُرَةَ  فَيُجَابُ عَنْهُ مِنْ أَوْجُهٍ : 

الْأَوَّلُ : أَنَّ أَكْثَرَ الْعُلَمَاءِ بِالْحَدِيثِ تَرَكُوا رِوَايَةَ الْحَسَنِ  عَنْ سَمُرَةَ    ; لِأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَسْمَعْ مِنْهُ ، وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ : لَمْ يَسْمَعْ مِنْهُ إِلَّا حَدِيثَ الْعَقِيقَةِ ، وَأَثْبَتَ  عَلِيُّ بْنُ الْمَدِينِيِّ  ،  وَالْبُخَارِيُّ  سَمَاعَهُ عَنْهُ . 

قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  فِي  " السُّنَنِ  الْكُبْرَى " فِي كِتَابِ " الْجِنَايَاتِ " مَا نَصُّهُ :  وَأَكْثَرُ  أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ بِالْحَدِيثِ رَغِبُوا عَنْ رِوَايَةِ الْحَسَنِ  عَنْ سَمُرَةَ    . 

وَذَهَبَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَسْمَعْ مِنْهُ غَيْرَ حَدِيثِ   الْعَقِيقَةِ ، وَقَالَ أَيْضًا فِي بَابِ " النَّهْيِ عَنْ بَيْعِ   الْحَيَوَانِ بِالْحَيَوَانِ " : إِنَّ أَكْثَرَ الْحُفَّاظِ لَا   يُثْبِتُونَ سَمَاعَ الْحَسَنِ  مِنْ سَمُرَةَ  فِي غَيْرِ حَدِيثِ الْعَقِيقَةِ . 

الثَّانِي : أَنَّ الْحَسَنَ  كَانَ يُفْتِي بِأَنَّ الْحُرَّ لَا يُقْتَلُ بِالْعَبْدِ ، وَمُخَالَفَتُهُ لِمَا رَوَى تَدُلُّ عَلَى ضَعْفِهِ عِنْدَهُ ، قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  أَيْضًا مَا نَصُّهُ : قَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْحَسَنَ  نَسِيَ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ ، قَالَ : لَا يُقْتَلُ حُرٌّ بِعَبْدٍ ، قَالَ الشَّيْخُ : يُشْبِهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ الْحَسَنُ  لَمْ يَنْسَ الْحَدِيثَ ، لَكِنْ رَغِبَ عَنْهُ لِضَعْفِهِ . 

الثَّالِثُ : مَا ذَكَرَهُ صَاحِبُ " مُنْتَقَى الْأَخْبَارِ " مِنْ أَنَّ   أَكْثَرَ الْعُلَمَاءِ قَالَ بِعَدَمِ قَتْلِ الْحُرِّ بِالْعَبْدِ ،   وَتَأَوَّلُوا الْخَبَرَ عَلَى أَنَّهُ أَرَادَ مَنْ كَانَ عَبْدَهُ ،   لِئَلَّا يُتَوَهَّمَ تَقَدُّمُ الْمِلْكِ مَانِعًا مِنَ الْقِصَاصِ . 

الرَّابِعُ : أَنَّهُ مُعَارَضٌ بِالْأَدِلَّةِ الَّتِي تَمَسَّكَ بِهَا   الْجُمْهُورُ فِي عَدَمِ قَتْلِ الْحُرِّ بِالْعَبْدِ ، وَسَتَأْتِي - إِنْ   شَاءَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى - مُفَصَّلَةً ، وَهِيَ تَدُلُّ عَلَى النَّهْيِ   عَنْ قَتْلِ الْحُرِّ بِالْعَبْدِ ، وَالنَّهْيُ مُقَدَّمٌ عَلَى  الْأَمْرِ  ، كَمَا تَقَرَّرَ فِي الْأُصُولِ . 

الْخَامِسُ : مَا ادَّعَى ابْنُ الْعَرَبِيِّ  دَلَالَتَهُ عَلَى بُطْلَانِ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَمَنْ قُتِلَ مَظْلُومًا فَقَدْ جَعَلْنَا لِوَلِيِّهِ سُلْطَانًا   [ 17 \ 33 ] ، وَوَلِيُّ الْعَبْدِ سَيِّدُهُ ، قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  فِي تَفْسِيرِ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : الْحُرُّ بِالْحُرِّ وَالْعَبْدُ بِالْعَبْدِ الْآيَةَ ، مَا نَصُّهُ : قَالَ ابْنُ الْعَرَبِيِّ    :   [ ص:  385 ] وَلَقَدْ  بَلَغَتِ الْجَهَالَةُ بِأَقْوَامٍ إِلَى أَنْ قَالُوا :  يُقْتَلُ  الْحُرُّ بِعَبْدِ نَفْسِهِ . وَرَوَوْا فِي ذَلِكَ حَدِيثًا  عَنِ الْحَسَنِ  عَنْ سَمُرَةَ  أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ : " مَنْ قَتَلَ عَبْدَهَ قَتَلْنَاهُ   " ، وَهُوَ حَدِيثٌ ضَعِيفٌ . 

وَدَلِيلُنَا قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَمَنْ قُتِلَ مَظْلُومًا فَقَدْ جَعَلْنَا لِوَلِيِّهِ سُلْطَانًا فَلَا يُسْرِفْ فِي الْقَتْلِ ،   وَالْوَلِيُّ هَاهُنَا : السَّيِّدُ ، فَكَيْفَ يُجْعَلُ لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ   عَلَى نَفْسِهِ ، وَقَدِ اتَّفَقَ الْجَمِيعُ عَلَى أَنَّ السَّيِّدَ  إِذَا  قَتَلَ عَبْدَهُ خَطَأً ; أَنَّهُ لَا تُؤْخَذُ مِنْهُ قِيمَتُهُ  لِبَيْتِ  الْمَالِ . اهـ . 

وَتَعَقَّبَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  تَضْعِيفَ ابْنِ الْعَرَبِيِّ  لِحَدِيثِ الْحَسَنِ  هَذَا عَنْ سَمُرَةَ  ، بِأَنَّ  الْبُخَارِيَّ  ،  وَابْنَ الْمَدِينِيِّ  صَحَّحَا سَمَاعَهُ مِنْهُ ، وَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ تَضْعِيفَ الْأَكْثَرِ لِرِوَايَةِ الْحَسَنِ  عَنْ سَمُرَةَ  فِيمَا تَقَدَّمَ ; وَيَدُلُّ عَلَى ضَعْفِهِ مُخَالَفَةُ الْحَسَنِ  نَفْسَهُ لَهُ . 

السَّادِسُ : أَنَّ الْحَدِيثَ خَارِجٌ مَخْرَجَ التَّحْذِيرِ ، وَالْمُبَالَغَة  ِ فِي الزَّجْرِ . 

السَّابِعُ : مَا قِيلَ مِنْ أَنَّهُ مَنْسُوخٌ . 

قَالَ الشَّوْكَانِيُّ    : وَيُؤَيِّدُ النُّسَخَ فَتْوَى الْحَسَنِ  بِخِلَافِهِ . 

الثَّامِنُ : مَفْهُومُ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَالْعَبْدُ بِالْعَبْدِ ، وَلَكِنَّا قَدْ قَدَّمْنَا عَدَمَ اعْتِبَارِ هَذَا الْمَفْهُومِ ، كَمَا يَدُلُّ عَلَيْهِ سَبَبُ النُّزُولِ . 

وَاحْتَجَّ الْقَائِلُونَ بِأَنَّ الْحُرَّ لَا يُقْتَلُ بِالْعَبْدِ - وَهُمُ الْجُمْهُورُ - بِأَدِلَّةٍ ، مِنْهَا مَا رَوَاهُ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  ، بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَنْ  إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ عَيَّاشٍ  ، عَنِ  الْأَوْزَاعِيِّ  ، عَنْ  عَمْرِو بْنِ شُعَيْبٍ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ جَدِّهِ : " أَنْ   رَجُلًا قَتَلَ عَبْدَهُ مُتَعَمِّدًا ، فَجَلَدَهُ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَنَفَاهُ سَنَةً ، وَمَحَا اسْمَهُ مِنَ   الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، وَلَمْ يُقِدْهُ بِهِ ، وَأَمَرَهُ أَنْ يُعْتِقَ   رَقَبَةً   " ، وَرِوَايَةُ  إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ عَيَّاشٍ  ، عَنِ الشَّامِيِّينَ ، قَوِيَّةٌ صَحِيحَةٌ . 

وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ  الْأَوْزَاعِيَّ  شَامِيٌّ دِمَشْقِيُّ ، قَالَ فِي " نَيْلِ الْأَوْطَارِ " : وَلَكِنَّ دُونَهُ فِي إِسْنَادِ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ الشَّامِيَّ  ، قَالَ فِيهِ  ابْنُ أَبِي حَاتِمٍ    : لَمْ يَكُنْ عِنْدَهُمْ بِالْمَحْمُودِ ، وَعِنْدَهُ غَرَائِبُ . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (58)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (13)
صـ 386 إلى صـ 390


وَأَسْنَدَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ ، فَقَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ الْحَارِثِ  الْفَقِيهُ ، أَنْبَأَ  عَلِيُّ بْنُ عُمَرَ الْحَافِظُ  ، ثَنَا الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ الصَّابُونِيُّ الْأَنْطَاكِيُّ  ، قَاضِي الثُّغُورِ ، ثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحَكَمِ الرَّمْلِيُّ  ، ثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ الرَّمْلِيُّ  ، ثَنَا  إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَيَّاشٍ  عَنِ   [ ص: 386 ]  الْأَوْزَاعِيِّ  إِلَى آخِرِ السَّنَدِ الْمُتَقَدِّمِ بِلَفْظِ الْمَتْنِ ، وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ الرَّمْلِيُّ  مِنْ رِجَالِ  الْبُخَارِيِّ  ، وَقَالَ فِيهِ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " التَّقْرِيبِ " : صَدُوقٌ يَهِمُ ، فَتَضْعِيفُ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ بِهِ لَا يَخْلُو مِنْ نَظَرٍ . 

وَالظَّاهِرُ أَنَّ تَضْعِيفَ الْبَيْهَقِيِّ  لَهُ مِنْ جِهَةِ  إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ عَيَّاشٍ  ،   وَقَدْ عَرَفْتَ أَنَّ الْحَقَّ كَوْنُهُ قَوِيًّا فِي الشَّامِيِّينَ ،   دُونَ الْحِجَازِيِّين  َ ، كَمَا صَرَّحَ بِهِ أَئِمَّةُ الْحَدِيثِ   كَالْإِمَامِ أَحْمَدَ  ،  وَالْبُخَارِيِّ  ، وَلِحَدِيثِ  عَمْرِو بْنِ شُعَيْبٍ  هَذَا شَاهِدٌ مِنْ حَدِيثِ عَلِيٍّ  عِنْدَ الْبَيْهَقِيِّ  ، وَغَيْرِهِ ، مِنْ طَرِيقِ  إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ عَيَّاشٍ  ، عَنْ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي فَرْوَةَ  ، عَنْ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ حُنَيْنٍ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ  عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - قَالَ : " أُتِيَ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِرَجُلٍ قَتَلَ   عَبْدَهُ مُتَعَمِّدًا ، فَجَلَدَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مِائَةً ، وَنَفَاهُ سَنَةً ، وَمَحَا اسْمَهُ مِنَ   الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، وَلَمْ يُقِدْهُ بِهِ   " . وَلَكِنَّ إِسْحَاقَ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي فَرْوَةَ  مَتْرُوكٌ . 

وَمِنْ أَدِلَّتِهِمْ عَلَى أَنَّ الْحُرَّ لَا يُقْتَلُ بِعَبْدٍ مَا رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  ، وَغَيْرُهُ ، عَنْ  عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ      : " أَنَّهُ جَاءَتْهُ جَارِيَةٌ اتَّهَمَهَا سَيِّدُهَا ،  فَأَقْعَدَهَا  فِي النَّارِ فَاحْتَرَقَ فَرْجُهَا ، فَقَالَ رَضِيَ  اللَّهُ عَنْهُ :  وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ لَوْ لَمْ أَسْمَعْ رَسُولَ  اللَّهِ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَقُولُ : " لَا يُقَادُ  مَمْلُوكٌ مِنْ  مَالِكِهِ ، وَلَا وَلَدٌ مِنْ وَالِدِهِ " ،  لَأَقَدْنَاهَا مِنْكَ  فَبَرَزَهُ ، وَضَرَبَهُ مِائَةَ سَوْطٍ ، وَقَالَ  لِلْجَارِيَةِ :  اذْهَبِي فَأَنْتِ حُرَّةٌ لِوَجْهِ اللَّهِ ، وَأَنْتِ  مُوَلَّاةُ اللَّهِ  وَرَسُولِهِ   " . 

قَالَ أَبُو صَالِحٍ  ، وَقَالَ اللَّيْثُ    : وَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ مَعْمُولٌ بِهِ ، وَفِي إِسْنَادِ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ عُمَرُ بْنُ عِيسَى الْقُرَشِيُّ الْأَسَدِيُّ    . ذَكَرَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  عَنْ أَبِي أَحْمَدَ  أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ ابْنَ حَمَّادٍ  يَذْكُرُ عَنِ  الْبُخَارِيِّ  أَنَّهُ مُنْكَرُ الْحَدِيثِ . 

وَقَالَ فِيهِ الشَّوْكَانِيُّ    : هُوَ مُنْكَرُ الْحَدِيثِ ، كَمَا قَالَ  الْبُخَارِيُّ    : وَمِنْ أَدِلَّتِهِمْ عَلَى أَنَّ الْحُرَّ لَا يُقْتَلُ بِعَبْدٍ ، مَا رَوَاهُ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  ، وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ُ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ : " لَا يُقْتَلُ حُرٌّ بِعَبْدٍ   " ، قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  بَعْدَ أَنْ سَاقَ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ : وَفِي هَذَا الْإِسْنَادِ ضَعْفٌ ، وَإِسْنَادُهُ الْمَذْكُورُ فِيهِ جُوَيْبِرٌ  ، وَهُوَ ضَعِيفٌ جِدًّا . 

وَقَالَ الشَّوْكَانِيُّ  فِي إِسْنَادِ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ : فِيهِ جُوَيْبِرٌ  وَغَيْرُهُ مِنَ الْمَتْرُوكِينَ ، وَمِنْ أَدِلَّتِهِمْ عَلَى أَنَّ الْحُرَّ لَا يُقْتَلُ بِعَبْدٍ ، مَا رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  وَغَيْرُهُ مِنْ طَرِيقِ جَابِرِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ الْجُعْفِيِّ  ، عَنْ عَلِيٍّ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - أَنَّهُ قَالَ : " مِنَ السُّنَّةِ أَلَّا يُقْتَلَ حُرٌّ بِعَبْدٍ   " تَفَرَّدَ بِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ جَابِرٌ  الْمَذْكُورُ ، وَقَدْ ضَعَّفَهُ الْأَكْثَرُ ، وَقَالَ فِيهِ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " التَّقْرِيبِ " : ضَعِيفٌ   [ ص: 387 ] رَافِضِيٌّ . 

وَقَالَ فِيهِ  النَّسَائِيُّ    : مَتْرُوكٌ ، وَوَثَّقَهُ قَوْمٌ مِنْهُمُ  الثَّوْرِيُّ  ، وَذَكَرَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  فِي " السُّنَنِ الْكُبْرَى " فِي بَابِ " النَّهْيِ عَنِ الْإِمَامَةِ جَالِسًا " عَنِ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ِّ    : أَنَّهُ مَتْرُوكٌ . 

وَمِنْ أَدِلَّتِهِمْ أَيْضًا مَا رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  فِي " السُّنَنِ الْكُبْرَى " مِنْ طَرِيقِ الْمُثَنَّى بْنِ الصَّبَّاحِ  ، عَنْ  عَمْرِو بْنِ شُعَيْبٍ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ جَدِّهِ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - قَالَ : كَانَ لِزِنْبَاعٍ  عَبْدٌ يُسَمَّى سَنْدَرًا  ، أَوِ ابْنَ سَنْدَرٍ  ،   فَوَجَدَهُ يُقَبِّلُ جَارِيَةً لَهُ ، فَأَخَذَهُ فَجَبَّهُ ، وَجَدَعَ   أُذُنَيْهِ وَأَنْفَهُ ، فَأَتَى إِلَى النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَقَالَ " مَنْ مَثَّلَ بِعَبْدِهِ أَوْ حَرَّقَهُ   بِالنَّارِ فَهُوَ حُرٌّ ، وَهُوَ مَوْلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ " ،   فَأَعْتَقَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   وَلَمْ يُقِدْهُ مِنْهُ ، فَقَالَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَوْصِ بِي ،   فَقَالَ : " أُوصِي بِكَ كُلَّ مُسْلِمٍ   " . 

قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  بَعْدَ أَنْ سَاقَ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ : الْمُثَنَّى بْنُ الصَّبَّاحِ  ضَعِيفٌ لَا يُحْتَجُّ بِهِ ، وَقَدْ رُوِيَ عَنِ  الْحَجَّاجِ بْنِ أَرْطَأَةَ  عَنْ عَمْرٍو  مُخْتَصَرًا ، وَلَا يُحْتَجُّ بِهِ ، وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا فِي آيَةِ التَّيَمُّمِ تَضْعِيفَ  حَجَّاجِ بْنِ أَرْطَأَةَ    . 

وَرُوِيَ عَنْ سَوَّارِ بْنِ أَبِي حَمْزَةَ  ، وَلَيْسَ بِالْقَوِيِّ ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ ، هَكَذَا قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ    . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - : سَوَّارُ بْنُ أَبِي حَمْزَةَ  مِنْ رِجَالِ مُسْلِمٍ  ، وَقَالَ فِيهِ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " التَّقْرِيبِ " : صَدُوقٌ لَهُ أَوْهَامٌ ، وَمِنْ أَدِلَّتِهِمْ أَيْضًا مَا أَخْرَجَهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  مِنْ حَدِيثِ  عَمْرِو بْنِ شُعَيْبٍ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ جَدِّهِ قَالَ : جَاءَ   رَجُلٌ مُسْتَصْرِخٌ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - فَقَالَ : حَادِثَةٌ لَهُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، فَقَالَ : "   وَيْحَكَ مَا لَكَ ؟ " فَقَالَ : شَرٌّ ، أَبْصَرَ لِسَيِّدِهِ جَارِيَةً ،   فَغَارَ ، فَجَبَّ مَذَاكِيرَهُ ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " عَلَيَّ بِالرَّجُلِ " ، فَطُلِبَ فَلَمْ   يُقْدَرْ عَلَيْهِ ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - : " اذْهَبْ فَأَنْتَ حُرٌّ " ، فَقَالَ : يَا رَسُولَ  اللَّهِ  عَلَى مَنْ نُصْرَتِي ؟ ، قَالَ : " عَلَى كُلِّ مُؤْمِنٍ " ،  أَوْ قَالَ :  " عَلَى كُلِّ مُسْلِمٍ   " ، وَمِنْ أَدِلَّتِهِمْ ، مَا أَخْرَجَهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  فِي " السُّنَنِ الْكُبْرَى " عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ  ،   عَنْ بُكَيْرٍ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : مَضَتِ السُّنَّةُ بِأَلَا يُقْتَلَ   الْحُرُّ الْمُسْلِمُ بِالْعَبْدِ ، وَإِنْ قَتَلَهُ عَمْدًا ، وَعَلَيْهِ   الْعَقْلُ . 

وَمِنْ أَدِلَّتِهِمْ أَيْضًا مَا أَخْرَجَهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  أَيْضًا عَنِ الْحَسَنِ  ، وَعَطَاءٍ  ،  وَالزُّهْرِيِّ  ، وَغَيْرِهِمْ مِنْ قَوْلِهِمْ : إِنَّهُ لَا يُقْتَلُ حُرٌّ بِعَبْدٍ ، وَأَخْرَجَ أَحْمَدُ  ،  وَابْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ  ، وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ُ  ، عَنْ  عَمْرِو بْنِ شُعَيْبٍ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ جَدِّهِ : " أَنَّ أَبَا بَكْرٍ  وَعُمَرَ  كَانَا   لَا يَقْتُلَانِ الْحُرَّ بِالْعَبْدِ   " ، وَهَذِهِ الرِّوَايَاتُ   الْكَثِيرَةُ ، وَإِنْ كَانَتْ لَا يَخْلُو شَيْءٌ مِنْهَا مِنْ مَقَالٍ ،   فَإِنَّ بَعْضَهَا يَشُدُّ بَعْضًا ،   [ ص: 388 ] وَيُقَوِّيهِ حَتَّى يَصْلُحَ الْمَجْمُوعُ لِلِاحْتِجَاجِ . 

قَالَ الشَّوْكَانِيُّ  فِي  " نَيْلِ  الْأَوْطَارِ " مَا نَصُّهُ : وَثَانِيًا بِالْأَحَادِيثِ  الْقَاضِيَةِ ;  بِأَنَّهُ لَا يُقْتَلُ حُرٌّ بِعَبْدٍ ، فَإِنَّهَا قَدْ  رُوِيَتْ مِنْ  طُرُقٍ مُتَعَدِّدَةٍ يُقَوِّي بَعْضُهَا بَعْضًا فَتَصْلُحُ   لِلِاحْتِجَاجِ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - : وَتَعْتَضِدُ هَذِهِ   الْأَدِلَّةُ عَلَى أَلَّا يُقْتُلَ حُرٌّ بِعَبْدٍ بِإِطْبَاقِهِمْ عَلَى   عَدَمِ الْقِصَاصِ لِلْعَبْدِ مِنَ الْحُرِّ فِيمَا دُونَ النَّفْسِ ،   فَإِذَا لَمْ يَقْتَصَّ لَهُ مِنْهُ فِي الْأَطْرَافِ ، فَعَدَمُ   الْقِصَاصِ فِي النَّفْسِ مِنْ بَابِ أَوْلَى ، وَلَمْ يُخَالِفْ فِي   أَنَّهُ لَا قِصَاصَ لِلْعَبْدِ مِنَ الْحَرِّ فِيمَا دُونَ النَّفْسِ   إِلَّا دَاوُدُ  ،  وَابْنُ أَبِي لَيْلَى  ،   وَتَعْتَضِدُ أَيْضًا بِإِطْبَاقِ الْحُجَّةِ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، عَلَى   أَنَّهُ إِنْ قُتِلَ خَطَأً فَفِيهِ الْقِيمَةُ ، لَا الدِّيَةُ . 

وَقَيَّدَهُ جَمَاعَةٌ بِمَا إِذَا لَمَّ تَزِدْ قِيمَتُهُ عَنْ دِيَةِ   الْحُرِّ ، وَتَعْتَضِدُ أَيْضًا بِأَنَّ شَبَهَ الْعَبْدِ بِالْمَالِ   أَقْوَى مَنْ شَبَهِهِ بِالْحُرِّ ، مِنْ حَيْثُ إِنَّهُ يَجْرِي فِيهِ مَا   يَجْرِي فِي الْمَالِ مِنْ بَيْعٍ ، وَشِرَاءٍ ، وَإِرْثٍ ، وَهَدِيَّةٍ ،   وَصَدَقَةٍ ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنْ أَنْوَاعِ التَّصَرُّفِ ،   وَبِأَنَّهُ لَوْ قَذَفَهُ حُرٌّ مَا وَجَبَ عَلَيْهِ الْحَدُّ عِنْدَ   عَامَّةِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، إِلَّا مَا رُوِيَ عَنِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  ، وَالْحَسَنِ  ، وَأَهْلِ الظَّاهِرِ مِنْ وُجُوبِهِ فِي قَذْفِ أُمِّ الْوَلَدِ خَاصَّةً . 

وَيَدُلُّ عَلَى عَدَمِ حَدِّ الْحُرِّ بِقَذْفِهِ الْعَبْدَ مَا رَوَاهُ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  فِي صَحِيحِهِ ، عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ أَبَا الْقَاسِمِ    - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَقُولُ : " مِنْ قَذَفَ مَمْلُوكَهُ وَهُوَ بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا يَقُولُ جُلِدَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ كَمَا قَالَ   " ، وَهُوَ يَدُلُّ عَلَى عَدَمِ جَلَدِهِ فِي الدُّنْيَا ، كَمَا هُوَ ظَاهِرٌ . 

هَذَا مُلَخَّصُ كَلَامِ الْعُلَمَاءِ فِي حُكْمِ قَتْلِ الْحُرِّ بِالْعَبْدِ .
وَأَمَّا قَتْلُ الْمُسْلِمِ بِالْكَافِرِ فَجُمْهُورُ الْعُلَمَاءِ عَلَى مَنْعِهِ ، مِنْهُمْ مَالِكٌ  ،  وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  ، وَأَحْمَدُ  ، وَرُوِيَ ذَلِكَ عَنْ عُمَرَ  ، وَعُثْمَانَ  ، وَعَلِيٍّ  ،  وَزَيْدِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ  ، وَمُعَاوِيَةَ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ - وَبِهِ قَالَ  عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ  ، وَعَطَاءٌ  ، وَعِكْرِمَةُ  ، وَالْحَسَنُ  ،  وَالزُّهْرِيُّ  ،  وَابْنُ شُبْرُمَةَ  ،  وَالثَّوْرِيُّ  ،  وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ُّ  ، وَإِسْحَاقُ  ، وَأَبُو عُبَيْدٍ  ،  وَأَبُو ثَوْرٍ  ، وَابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ  ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُمُ  ابْنُ قُدَامَةَ  فِي " الْمُغْنِي " وَغَيْرِهِ ، وَرَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  عَنْ عُمَرَ  ، وَعَلِيٍّ  ، وَعُثْمَانَ  وَغَيْرِهِمْ . 

وَذَهَبَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  ، وَالنَّخَعِيُّ  ،  وَالشَّعْبِيُّ  إِلَى   أَنَّ الْمُسْلِمَ يُقْتَلُ بِالذِّمِّيِّ ، وَاسْتَدَلُّوا بِعُمُومِ   النَّفْسِ بِالنَّفْسِ فِي الْآيَةِ وَالْحَدِيثِ الْمُتَقَدِّمَي  ْنِ ،   وَبِالْحَدِيثِ الَّذِي رَوَاهُ  رَبِيعَةُ بْنُ أَبِي عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  ، عَنِ ابْنِ الْبَيْلَمَانِي  ِّ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ    : " أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَتَلَ مُسْلِمًا بِمُعَاهَدٍ   " ،   [ ص: 389 ] وَهُوَ مُرْسَلٌ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ ضَعِيفٌ ، فَابْنُ الْبَيْلَمَانِي  ِّ  لَا يُحْتَجُّ بِهِ لَوْ وَصَلَ ، فَكَيْفَ وَقَدْ أَرْسَلَ ، وَتَرْجَمَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  فِي   " السُّنَنِ الْكُبْرَى " لِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ بِقَوْلِهِ : بَابُ "   بَيَانِ ضَعْفِ الْخَبَرِ الَّذِي رُوِيَ فِي قَتْلِ الْمُؤْمِنِ   بِالْكَافِرِ ، وَمَا جَاءَ عَنِ الصَّحَابَةِ فِي ذَلِكَ " ، وَذَكَرَ   طُرُقَهُ ، وَبَيَّنَ ضَعْفَهَا كُلَّهَا . 

وَمِنْ جُمْلَةِ مَا قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ الْحَارِثِ الْفَقِيهُ  ، قَالَ : قَالَ  أَبُو الْحَسَنِ عَلِيُّ بْنُ عُمَرَ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ الْحَافِظُ    : ابْنُ الْبَيْلَمَانِي  ِّ  ضَعِيفٌ لَا تَقُومُ بِهِ حُجَّةٌ إِذَا وَصَلَ الْحَدِيثَ ، فَكَيْفَ بِمَا يُرْسِلُهُ ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ . 

وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  فِي تَفْسِيرِ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : الْحُرُّ بِالْحُرِّ وَالْعَبْدُ بِالْعَبْدِ الْآيَةَ ، مَا نَصُّهُ : وَلَا يَصِحُّ لَهُمْ مَا رَوَوْهُ مِنْ حَدِيثِ رَبِيعَةَ    " أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَتَلَ يَوْمَ خَيْبَرَ  مُسْلِمًا بِكَافِرٍ   " لِأَنَّهُ مُنْقَطِعٌ ، وَمِنْ حَدِيثِ ابْنِ الْبَيْلَمَانِي  ِّ  ، وَهُوَ ضَعِيفٌ ، عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ  ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مَرْفُوعًا ، قَالَ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ    : لَمْ يُسْنِدْهُ غَيْرُ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ أَبِي يَحْيَى  ، وَهُوَ مَتْرُوكُ الْحَدِيثِ . 

وَالصَّوَابُ عَنْ رَبِيعَةَ  ، عَنِ ابْنِ الْبَيْلَمَانِي  ِّ  مُرْسَلٌ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَابْنُ الْبَيْلَمَانِي  ِّ  ضَعِيفُ   الْحَدِيثِ ، لَا تَقُومُ بِهِ حُجَّةٌ إِذَا وَصَلَ الْحَدِيثَ ،   فَكَيْفَ بِمَا يُرْسِلُهُ ، فَإِذَا عَرَفْتَ ضَعْفَ الِاسْتِدْلَالِ   عَلَى قَتْلِ الْمُسْلِمِ بِالْكَافِرِ ، فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ كَوْنَهُ لَا   يُقْتَلُ بِهِ ثَابِتٌ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - ثُبُوتًا لَا مَطْعَنَ فِيهِ مُبَيِّنًا بُطْلَانَ تِلْكَ   الْأَدِلَّةِ الَّتِي لَا يُعَوَّلُ عَلَيْهَا . 

فَقَدْ أَخْرَجَ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  فِي صَحِيحِهِ فِي بَابِ " كِتَابَةِ الْعِلْمِ " ، وَفِي بَابِ " لَا يُقْتَلُ الْمُسْلِمُ بِالْكَافِرِ " ، أَنَّ أَبَا جُحَيْفَةَ  سَأَلَ عَلِيًّا  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : هَلْ عِنْدَكُمْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا لَيْسَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ ؟   فَقَالَ : لَا ، وَالَّذِي فَلَقَ الْحَبَّةَ ، وَبَرَّأَ النَّسَمَةَ ،   إِلَّا فَهْمًا يُعْطِيهِ اللَّهُ رَجُلًا فِي كِتَابِهِ ، وَمَا فِي   هَذِهِ الصَّحِيفَةِ ، قُلْتُ : وَمَا فِي الصَّحِيفَةِ ؟ ، قَالَ :   الْعَقْلُ ، وَفِكَاكُ الْأَسِيرِ ، وَأَلَّا يُقْتَلَ مُسْلِمٌ بِكَافِرٍ   . 

فَهَذَا نَصٌّ صَحِيحٌ ، قَاطِعٌ لِلنِّزَاعِ ، مُخَصِّصٌ لِعُمُومِ   النَّفْسِ بِالنَّفْسِ ، مُبَيِّنٌ عَدَمَ صِحَّةِ الْأَخْبَارِ   الْمَرْوِيَّةِ بِخِلَافِهِ ، وَلَمْ يَصِحَّ فِي الْبَابِ شَيْءٌ   يُخَالِفُهُ ، قَالَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  فِي تَفْسِيرِهِ بَعْدَ أَنْ سَاقَ حَدِيثَ عَلِيٍّ  هَذَا : وَلَا يَصِحُّ حَدِيثٌ ، وَلَا تَأْوِيلٌ يُخَالِفُ هَذَا ، وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  فِي تَفْسِيرِهِ قُلْتُ : فَلَا يَصِحُّ فِي الْبَابِ إِلَّا حَدِيثُ  الْبُخَارِيِّ  ، وَهُوَ يُخَصِّصُ عُمُومَ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِصَاصُ فِي الْقَتْلَى الْآيَةَ ، وَعُمُومَ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ   [ 5 \ 45 ] ، فَهَذَا الَّذِي ذَكَرْنَا فِي هَذَا الْمَبْحَثِ هُوَ تَحْقِيقُ الْمَقَامِ فِي حُكْمِ   [ ص: 390 ] الْقِصَاصِ فِي الْأَنْفُسِ بَيْنَ الذُّكُورِ وَالْإِنَاثِ ، وَالْأَحْرَارِ وَالْعَبِيدِ ، وَالْمُسْلِمِين  َ وَالْكُفَّارِ   . 

وَأَمَّا حُكْمُ الْقِصَاصِ بَيْنَهُمْ فِي الْأَطْرَافِ ، فَجُمْهُورُ   الْعُلَمَاءِ عَلَى أَنَّهُ تَابِعٌ لِلْقِصَاصِ فِي الْأَنْفُسِ ; فَكُلُّ   شَخْصَيْنِ يَجْرِي بَيْنَهُمَا الْقِصَاصُ فِي النَّفْسِ ، فَإِنَّهُ   يَجْرِي بَيْنَهُمَا فِي الْأَطْرَافِ ، فَيُقْطَعُ الْحُرُّ الْمُسْلِمُ   بِالْحُرِّ الْمُسْلِمِ ، وَالْعَبْدُ بِالْعَبْدِ ، وَالذِّمِّيُّ   بِالذِّمِّيِّ ، وَالذَّكَرُ بِالْأُنْثَى ، وَالْأُنْثَى بِالذَّكَرِ ،   وَيُقْطَعُ النَّاقِصُ بِالْكَامِلِ ، كَالْعَبْدِ بِالْحُرِّ ،   وَالْكَافِرِ بِالْمُسْلِمِ . 

وَمَشْهُورُ مَذْهَبِ مَالِكٍ  أَنَّ   النَّاقِصَ لَا يُقْتَصُّ مِنْهُ لِلْكَامِلِ فِي الْجِرَاحِ ، فَلَا   يُقْتَصُّ مِنْ عَبْدٍ جَرَحَ حُرًّا ، وَلَا مِنْ كَافِرٍ جَرَحَ   مُسْلِمًا ، وَهُوَ مُرَادُ خَلِيلِ بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ الْمَالِكِيِّ  بِقَوْلِهِ   فِي " مُخْتَصَرِهِ " : وَالْجُرْحُ كَالنَّفْسِ فِي الْفِعْلِ ،   وَالْفَاعِلِ وَالْمَفْعُولِ ، إِلَّا نَاقِصًا جَرَحَ كَامِلًا ، يَعْنِي   فَلَا يُقْتَصُّ مِنْهُ لَهُ ، وَرِوَايَةُ ابْنِ الْقَصَّارِ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ  وُجُوبُ   الْقِصَاصِ وِفَاقًا لِلْأَكْثَرِ ، وَمَنْ لَا يُقْتَلُ بِقَتْلِهِ ،  لَا  يُقْطَعُ طَرَفُهُ بِطَرَفِهِ ، فَلَا يُقْطَعُ مُسْلِمٌ بِكَافِرٍ ،   وَلَا حُرٌّ بِعَبْدٍ ، وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِهَذَا مَالِكٌ  ،  وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  ، وَأَحْمَدُ  ،  وَالثَّوْرِيُّ  ،  وَأَبُو ثَوْرٍ  ، وَإِسْحَاقُ  ، وَابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ  ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُمْ صَاحِبُ " الْمُغْنِي " ، وَغَيْرُهُ . 

وَقَالَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ     : لَا قِصَاصَ  فِي الْأَطْرَافِ بَيْنَ مُخْتَلِفِي الْبَدَلِ ، فَلَا  يُقْطَعُ  الْكَامِلُ بِالنَّاقِصِ ، وَلَا النَّاقِصُ بِالْكَامِلِ ، وَلَا   الرَّجُلُ بِالْمَرْأَةِ ، وَلَا الْمَرْأَةُ بِالرَّجُلِ ، وَلَا   الْحُرُّ بِالْعَبْدِ ، وَلَا الْعَبْدُ بِالْحُرِّ . 

وَيُقْطَعُ الْمُسْلِمُ بِالْكَافِرِ ، وَالْكَافِرُ بِالْمُسْلِمِ ;   لِأَنَّ التَّكَافُؤَ مُعْتَبَرٌ فِي الْأَطْرَافِ ، بِدَلِيلِ أَنَّ   الصَّحِيحَةَ لَا تُؤْخَذُ بِالشَّلَّاءِ ، وَلَا الْكَامِلَةَ   بِالنَّاقِصَةِ ، فَكَذَلِكَ لَا يُؤْخَذُ طَرَفُ الرَّجُلِ بِطَرَفِ   الْمَرْأَةِ ، وَلَا يُؤْخَذُ طَرَفُهَا بِطَرَفِهِ ، كَمَا لَا تُؤْخَذُ   الْيُسْرَى بِالْيُمْنَى . 

وَأُجِيبَ مِنْ قِبَلِ الْجُمْهُورِ ، بِأَنَّ مَنْ يَجْرِي بَيْنَهُمَا   الْقِصَاصُ فِي النَّفْسِ ، يَجْرِي فِي الطَّرَفِ بَيْنَهُمَا ،   كَالْحُرَّيْنِ ، وَمَا ذَكَرَهُ الْمُخَالِفُ يَبْطُلُ بِالْقِصَاصِ فِي   النَّفْسِ ، فَإِنَّ التَّكَافُؤَ فِيهِ مُعْتَبَرٌ ; بِدَلِيلِ أَنَّ   الْمُسْلِمَ لَا يُقْتَلُ بِمُسْتَأْمَنٍ ، ثُمَّ يَلْزَمُهُ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ   النَّاقِصَةَ بِالْكَامِلَةِ ; لِأَنَّ الْمُمَاثَلَةَ قَدْ وُجِدَتْ ،   وَمَعَهَا زِيَادَةٌ ، فَوَجَبَ أَخْذُهَا بِهَا إِذَا رَضِيَ   الْمُسْتَحِقُّ ، كَمَا تُؤْخَذُ نَاقِصَةُ الْأَصَابِعِ بِكَامِلَةِ   الْأَصَابِعِ . 

وَأَمَّا الْيَسَارُ وَالْيَمِينُ ، فَيُجْرَيَانِ مَجْرَى النَّفْسِ   لِاخْتِلَافِ مَحَلَّيْهِمَا ، وَلِهَذَا اسْتَوَى بَدَلُهُمَا ، فَعُلِمَ   أَنَّهَا لَيْسَتْ نَاقِصَةً عَنْهَا شَرْعًا ، وَأَنَّ الْعِلَّةَ   فِيهِمَا لَيْسَتْ كَمَا ذَكَرَ الْمُخَالِفُ ، قَالَهُ ابْنُ قُدَامَةَ   فِي " الْمُغْنِي " .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (59)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (14)
صـ 391 إلى صـ 395


[ ص: 391 ] وَمِنَ الدَّلِيلِ عَلَى جَرَيَانِ الْقِصَاصِ فِي الْأَطْرَافِ ، بَيْنَ مَنْ جَرَى بَيْنَهُمْ فِي الْأَنْفُسِ ، قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَكَتَبْنَا   عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ بِالْعَيْنِ   وَالْأَنْفَ بِالْأَنْفِ وَالْأُذُنَ بِالْأُذُنِ وَالسِّنَّ بِالسِّنِّ   وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ   [ 5 \ 45 ] . 

وَمَا رُوِيَ عَنِ  الْإِمَامِ أَحْمَدَ  مِنْ أَنَّهُ لَا قِصَاصَ بَيْنَ الْعَبِيدِ ، فِيمَا دُونَ النَّفْسِ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  الشَّعْبِيِّ  ،  وَالثَّوْرِيِّ  ، وَالنَّخَعِيِّ  ، وِفَاقًا لِأَبِي حَنِيفَةَ      ; مُعَلِّلِينَ بِأَنَّ أَطْرَافَ الْعَبِيدِ مَالٌ كَالْبَهَائِمِ   يُرَدُّ عَلَيْهِ بِدَلِيلِ الْجُمْهُورِ الَّذِي ذَكَرْنَا آنِفًا ،   وَبِأَنَّ أَنْفُسَ الْعَبِيدِ مَالٌ أَيْضًا كَالْبَهَائِمِ ، مَعَ   تَصْرِيحِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى بِالْقِصَاصِ فِيهَا فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَالْعَبْدُ بِالْعَبْدِ   . 

وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ يُشْتَرَطُ لِلْقِصَاصِ فِيمَا دُونَ النَّفْسِ ، ثَلَاثَةُ شُرُوطٍ   : 

الْأَوَّلُ : كَوْنُهُ عَمْدًا ، وَهَذَا يُشْتَرَطُ فِي قَتْلِ النَّفْسِ بِالنَّفْسِ أَيْضًا . 

الثَّانِي : كَوْنُهُمَا يَجْرِي بَيْنَهُمَا الْقِصَاصُ فِي النَّفْسِ . 

الثَّالِثُ : إِمْكَانُ الِاسْتِيفَاءِ مِنْ غَيْرِ حَيْفٍ ، وَلَا زِيَادَةٍ ; لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى يَقُولُ : وَإِنْ عَاقَبْتُمْ فَعَاقِبُوا بِمِثْلِ مَا عُوقِبْتُمْ بِهِ الْآيَةَ [ 16 \ 126 ] ، وَيَقُولُ : فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ فَاعْتَدُوا عَلَيْهِ بِمِثْلِ مَا اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ     [ 2 \ 194 ] ، فَإِنْ لَمْ يُمْكِنِ اسْتِيفَاؤُهُ مِنْ غَيْرِ  زِيَادَةٍ  سَقَطَ الْقِصَاصُ ، وَوَجَبَتِ الدِّيَةُ ، وَلِأَجْلِ هَذَا  أَجْمَعَ  الْعُلَمَاءُ عَلَى أَنَّ مَا يُمْكِنُ اسْتِيفَاؤُهُ مِنْ  غَيْرِ حَيْفٍ ،  وَلَا زِيَادَةٍ ، فِيهِ الْقِصَاصُ الْمَذْكُورُ فِي  الْآيَةِ فِي  قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَالْعَيْنَ بِالْعَيْنِ وَالْأَنْفَ بِالْأَنْفِ وَالْأُذُنَ بِالْأُذُنِ وَالسِّنَّ بِالسِّنِّ ، وَكَالْجِرَاحِ الَّتِي تَكُونُ فِي مَفْصِلٍ ، كَقَطْعِ الْيَدِ ، وَالرِّجْلِ مِنْ مَفْصِلَيْهِمَا . 

وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي قَطْعِ الْعُضْوِ مِنْ غَيْرِ مَفْصِلٍ ، بَلْ مِنْ   نَفْسِ الْعَظْمِ ، فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ أَوْجَبَ فِيهِ الْقِصَاصَ ; نَظَرًا   إِلَى أَنَّهُ يُمْكِنُ مِنْ غَيْرِ زِيَادَةٍ ، وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِهَذَا مَالِكٌ  ، فَأَوْجَبَ الْقِصَاصَ فِي قَطْعِ الْعَظْمِ مِنْ غَيْرِ الْمَفْصِلِ ، إِلَّا فِيمَا يُخْشَى مِنْهُ الْمَوْتُ ، كَقَطْعِ الْفَخِذِ ، وَغَيْرِهَا . 

وَقَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ    : لَا يَجِبُ الْقِصَاصُ فِي شَيْءٍ مِنَ الْعِظَامِ مُطْلَقًا ، وَهُوَ مَرْوِيٌّ عَنْ  عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ  ،  وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَبِهِ يَقُولُ عَطَاءٌ  ،  وَالشَّعْبِيُّ  ،  وَالْحَسَنُ الْبَصْرِيُّ  ،  وَالزُّهْرِيُّ  ،  وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ النَّخَعِيُّ  ،  وَعُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ  ، وَإِلَيْهِ ذَهَبَ  سُفْيَانُ الثَّوْرِيُّ  ،  وَاللَّيْثُ بْنُ سَعْدٍ  ، وَهُوَ مَشْهُورُ مَذْهَبِ  الْإِمَامِ أَحْمَدَ  ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُمُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  ، وَغَيْرُهُ . 

وَقَالَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  وَصَاحِبَاهُ : لَا يَجُبِ الْقِصَاصُ فِي شَيْءٍ مِنَ الْعِظَامِ ، إِلَّا فِي السِّنِّ . 

 [ ص: 392 ] وَاسْتَدَلَّ مَنْ قَالَ بِأَنَّهُ لَا قِصَاصَ فِي قَطْعِ الْعَظْمِ مِنْ غَيْرِ الْمَفْصِلِ ، بِمَا رَوَاهُ  ابْنُ مَاجَهْ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ  أَبِي بَكْرِ بْنِ عَيَّاشٍ  ، عَنْ دَهْثَمِ بْنِ قُرَّانٍ  ، عَنْ نِمْرَانَ بْنِ جَارِيَةَ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ جَارِيَةَ بْنِ ظَفَرٍ الْحَنَفِيِّ  ، أَنَّ   رَجُلًا ضَرَبَ رَجُلًا عَلَى سَاعِدِهِ بِالسَّيْفِ مِنْ غَيْرِ   الْمَفْصِلِ فَقَطَعَهَا ، فَاسْتَعْدَى النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَأَمَرَ لَهُ بِالدِّيَةِ ، فَقَالَ : يَا رَسُولَ   اللَّهِ أُرِيدُ الْقِصَاصَ ، فَقَالَ : " خُذِ الدِّيَةَ بَارَكَ اللَّهُ   لَكَ فِيهَا " وَلَمْ يَقْضِ لَهُ بِالْقِصَاصِ   . 

قَالَ  ابْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ    : لَيْسَ لِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ غَيْرُ هَذَا الْإِسْنَادِ ، وَدَهْثَمُ بْنُ قُرَّانٍ الْعُكْلِيُّ  ضَعِيفٌ أَعْرَابِيٌّ لَيْسَ حَدِيثُهُ مِمَّا يَحْتَجُّ بِهِ ، وَنِمْرَانُ بْنُ جَارِيَةَ  ضَعِيفٌ أَعْرَابِيٌّ أَيْضًا ، وَأَبُوهُ جَارِيَةُ بْنُ ظَفَرٍ  مَذْكُورٌ فِي الصَّحَابَةِ ، اهـ . مِنِ ابْنِ كَثِيرٍ    . 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " التَّقْرِيبِ " فِي دَهْثَمٍ  الْمَذْكُورِ : مَتْرُوكٌ ، وَفِي نِمْرَانَ  الْمَذْكُورِ   : مَجْهُولٌ ، وَاخْتِلَافُ الْعُلَمَاءِ فِي ذَلِكَ ، إِنَّمَا هُوَ  مِنِ  اخْتِلَافِهِمْ فِي تَحْقِيقِ مَنَاطِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ ، فَالَّذِينَ   يَقُولُونَ بِالْقِصَاصِ ، يَقُولُونَ : إِنَّهُ يُمْكِنُ مِنْ غَيْرِ   حَيْفٍ ، وَالَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ بِعَدَمِهِ ، يَقُولُونَ : لَا يُمْكِنُ   إِلَّا بِزِيَادَةٍ ، أَوْ نَقْصٍ ، وَهُمُ الْأَكْثَرُ . 

وَمِنْ هُنَا مَنَعَ الْعُلَمَاءُ الْقِصَاصَ ، فِيمَا يُظَنُّ بِهِ الْمَوْتُ ،   كَمَا بَعْدَ الْمُوَضِّحَةِ مِنْ مُنَقِّلَةٍ أَطَارَتْ بَعْضَ عِظَامِ   الرَّأْسِ ، أَوْ مَأْمُومَةٍ وَصَلَتْ إِلَى أُمِّ الدِّمَاغِ ، أَوْ   دَامِغَةٍ خَرَقَتْ خَرِيطَتَهُ ، وَكَالْجَائِفَة  ِ ، وَهِيَ الَّتِي   نَفَذَتْ إِلَى الْجَوْفِ ، وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ لِلْخَوْفِ مِنَ الْهَلَاكِ . 

وَأَنْكَرَ النَّاسُ عَلَى ابْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ  الْقِصَاصَ   فِي الْمَأْمُومَةِ . وَقَالُوا : مَا سَمِعْنَا بِأَحَدٍ قَالَهُ   قَبْلَهُ ، وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْعَيْنَ الصَّحِيحَةَ لَا تُؤْخَذُ   بِالْعَوْرَاءِ ، وَالْيَدَ الصَّحِيحَةَ لَا تُؤْخَذُ بِالشَّلَّاءِ ،   وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ ، كَمَا هُوَ ظَاهِرٌ .
تَنْبِيهٌ 

إِذَا اقْتَصَّ الْمَجْنِيُّ عَلَيْهِ مِنَ الْجَانِي ، فِيمَا دُونَ النَّفْسِ ، فَمَاتَ مِنَ الْقِصَاصِ ، فَلَا شَيْءَ عَلَى الَّذِي اقْتَصَّ مِنْهُ ، عِنْدَ مَالِكٍ  ،  وَالشَّافِعِيِّ  ،  وَأَحْمَدَ بْنِ حَنْبَلٍ  ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الْجُمْهُورِ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ ، وَالتَّابِعِينَ ، وَغَيْرِهِمْ . 

وَقَالَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ    : تَجِبُ الدِّيَةُ فِي مَالِ الْمُقْتَصِّ ، وَقَالَ  الشَّعْبِيُّ  ، وَعَطَاءٌ  ،  وَطَاوُسٌ  ،  وَعَمْرُو بْنُ دِينَارٍ  ، وَالْحَارِثُ الْعُكْلِيِّ  ،  وَابْنُ أَبِي لَيْلَى  ،  وَحَمَّادُ بْنُ أَبِي سُلَيْمَانَ  ،  وَالزُّهْرِيُّ  ،  وَالثَّوْرِيُّ  ، تَجِبُ الدِّيَةُ عَلَى عَاقِلَةِ الْمُقْتَصِّ لَهُ . 

 [ ص: 393 ] وَقَالَ  ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ  ،  وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ النَّخَعِيُّ  ،  وَالْحَكَمُ بْنُ عُتَيْبَةَ  ،  وَعُثْمَانُ الْبَتِّيُّ  ، يُسْقَطُ عَنِ الْمُقْتَصِّ لَهُ قَدْرُ تِلْكَ الْجِرَاحَةِ ، وَيَجِبُ الْبَاقِي فِي مَالِهِ ، قَالَهُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ    . 

وَالْحُقُّ أَنَّ سِرَايَةَ الْقَوَدِ غَيْرُ مَضْمُونَةٍ ، لِأَنَّ مَنْ   قَتَلَهُ الْقَوَدُ ، قَتَلَهُ الْحَقُّ ، كَمَا رُوِيَ عَنْ أَبِي بَكْرٍ  ، وَعُمَرَ  ، وَغَيْرِهِمَا ، بِخِلَافِ سِرَايَةِ الْجِنَايَةِ ، فَهِيَ مَضْمُونَةٌ ، وَالْفَرْقُ بَيْنَهُمَا ظَاهِرٌ جِدًّا . 

وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لَا تُؤْخَذُ عَيْنٌ ، وَلَا أُذُنٌ ، وَلَا يَدٌ   يُسْرَى بِيُمْنَى ، وَلَا عَكْسُ ذَلِكَ ، لِوُجُوبِ اتِّحَادِ الْمَحَلِّ   فِي الْقِصَاصِ ، وَحُكِيَ عَنِ  ابْنِ سِيرِينَ  ، وَشَرِيكٍ  أَنَّهُمَا قَالَا : بِأَنَّ إِحْدَاهُمَا تُؤْخَذُ بِالْأُخْرَى ، وَالْأَوَّلُ قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ . 

وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ يَجِبُ تَأْخِيرُ الْقِصَاصِ فِي الْجِرَاحِ حَتَّى تَنْدَمِلَ جِرَاحَةُ الْمَجْنِيِّ عَلَيْهِ ، فَإِنِ اقْتَصَّ مِنْهُ قَبْلَ الِانْدِمَالِ ، ثُمَّ زَادَ جُرْحُهُ ، فَلَا شَيْءَ لَهُ . 

وَالدَّلِيلُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ ، مَا رَوَاهُ  الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  ، عَنْ  عَمْرِو بْنِ شُعَيْبٍ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ جَدِّهِ ، أَنَّ   رَجُلًا طَعَنَ رَجُلًا بِقَرْنٍ فِي رُكْبَتِهِ ، فَجَاءَ النَّبِيَّ -   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَقَالَ : أَقِدْنِي ، فَقَالَ : "   حَتَّى تَبْرَأَ " ، ثُمَّ جَاءَ إِلَيْهِ ، فَقَالَ : أَقِدْنِي ،   فَأَقَادَهُ ، فَقَالَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ عَرِجْتُ ، فَقَالَ : " قَدْ   نَهَيْتُكَ فَعَصَيْتَنِي ، فَأَبْعَدَكَ اللَّهُ وَبَطَلَ عَرَجُكَ " ،   ثُمَّ نَهَى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنْ   يُقْتَصَّ مِنْ جُرْحٍ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَبْرَأَ صَاحِبُهُ ، تَفَرَّدَ بِهِ أَحْمَدُ  ، قَالَهُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ    . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ بِجَوَازِ تَعْجِيلِ الْقِصَاصِ قَبْلَ الْبُرْءِ ، وَقَدْ عَرَفْتَ مِنْ حَدِيثِ  عَمْرِو بْنِ شُعَيْبٍ  الْمَذْكُورِ آنِفًا ، أَنَّ سِرَايَةَ الْجِنَايَةِ بَعْدَ الْقِصَاصِ هَدَرٌ ، وَقَالَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  ،  وَالشَّافِعِيُّ      : لَيْسَتْ هَدَرًا ، بَلْ هِيَ مَضْمُونَةٌ ، وَالْحَدِيثُ حُجَّةٌ   عَلَيْهِمَا - رَحِمَهُمَا اللَّهُ تَعَالَى - وَوَجْهُهُ ظَاهِرٌ ;   لِأَنَّهُ اسْتَعْجَلَ مَا لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ اسْتِعْجَالُهُ ، فَأَبْطَلَ   الشَّارِعُ حَقَّهُ .
وَإِذَا عَرَفْتَ مِمَّا ذَكَرْنَا تَفْصِيلَ مَفْهُومِ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : أَنَّهُ مَنْ قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ الْآيَةَ . فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ مَفْهُومَ قَوْلِهِ : أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ   [ 5 \ 32 ] ، هُوَ الْمَذْكُورُ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : إِنَّمَا   جَزَاءُ الَّذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي   الْأَرْضِ فَسَادًا أَنْ يُقَتَّلُوا أَوْ يُصَلَّبُوا أَوْ تُقَطَّعَ   أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ مِنْ خِلَافٍ أَوْ يُنْفَوْا مِنَ الْأَرْضِ   [ 5 \ 33 ] . 

قَالَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  فِي تَفْسِيرِهِ : الْمُحَارَبَةُ هِيَ   الْمُخَالَفَةُ وَالْمُضَادَّةُ ، وَهِيَ صَادِقَةٌ عَلَى الْكُفْرِ ،   وَعَلَى قَطْعِ الطَّرِيقِ ، وَإِخَافَةِ السَّبِيلِ ، وَكَذَا   الْإِفْسَادُ فِي الْأَرْضِ ، يُطْلَقُ عَلَى أَنْوَاعٍ   [ ص: 394 ] مِنَ الشَّرِّ ، وَقَدْ قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : وَإِذَا تَوَلَّى سَعَى فِي الْأَرْضِ لِيُفْسِدَ فِيهَا وَيُهْلِكَ الْحَرْثَ وَالنَّسْلَ وَاللَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْفَسَادَ   [ 2 \ 205 ] . 

فَإِذَا عَلِمْتَ ذَلِكَ ، فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْمُحَارِبَ الَّذِي يَقْطَعُ الطَّرِيقَ ، وَيُخِيفُ السَّبِيلَ ،   ذَكَرَ اللَّهُ أَنَّ جَزَاءَهُ وَاحِدَةٌ مِنْ أَرْبَعِ خِلَالٍ هِيَ :   أَنْ يُقَتَّلُوا ، أَوْ يُصَلَّبُوا ، أَوْ تُقَطَّعُ أَيْدِيهِمْ ،   وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ مِنْ خِلَافٍ ، أَوْ يُنْفَوْا مِنَ الْأَرْضِ ، وَظَاهِرُ   هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ : أَنَّ الْإِمَامَ مُخَيَّرٌ فِيهَا ، يَفْعَلُ مَا شَاءَ مِنْهَا بِالْمُحَارِبِ ، كَمَا هُوَ مَدْلُولٌ ، أَوْ لِأَنَّهَا تَدُلُّ عَلَى التَّخْيِيرِ . 

وَنَظِيرُهُ فِي الْقُرْآنِ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : فَفِدْيَةٌ مِنْ صِيَامٍ أَوْ صَدَقَةٍ أَوْ نُسُكٍ   [ 2 \ 196 ] ، وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : فَكَفَّارَتُهُ   إِطْعَامُ عَشَرَةِ مَسَاكِينَ مِنْ أَوْسَطِ مَا تُطْعِمُونَ  أَهْلِيكُمْ  أَوْ كِسْوَتُهُمْ أَوْ تَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ   [ 5 \ 89 ] ، وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : فَجَزَاءٌ   مِثْلُ مَا قَتَلَ مِنَ النَّعَمِ يَحْكُمُ بِهِ ذَوَا عَدْلٍ مِنْكُمْ   هَدْيًا بَالِغَ الْكَعْبَةِ أَوْ كَفَّارَةٌ طَعَامُ مَسَاكِينَ أَوْ   عَدْلُ ذَلِكَ صِيَامًا   [ 5 \ 95 ] . 

وَكَوْنُ الْإِمَامِ مُخَيَّرًا بَيْنَهُمَا مُطْلَقًا مِنْ غَيْرِ تَفْصِيلٍ ، هُوَ مَذْهَبُ مَالِكٍ  ، وَبِهِ قَالَ  سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ  ، وَمُجَاهِدٌ  ، وَعَطَاءٌ  ،  وَالْحَسَنُ الْبَصْرِيُّ  ،  وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ النَّخَعِيُّ  ، وَالضَّحَّاكُ  ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُمُ  ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ  ، وَغَيْرُهُ ، وَهُوَ رِوَايَةُ  ابْنِ أَبِي طَلْحَةَ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَنَقَلَهُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  ، عَنْ  أَبِي ثَوْرٍ  ،  وَسَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ  ،  وَعُمَرَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ  ، وَمُجَاهِدٍ  ، وَالضَّحَّاكِ  ، وَالنَّخَعِيِّ  ، وَمَالِكٍ  ، وَقَالَ : وَهُوَ مَرْوِيٌّ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    . 

وَرَجَّحَ الْمَالِكِيَّةُ هَذَا الْقَوْلَ بِأَنَّ اللَّفْظَ فِيهِ   مُسْتَقِلٌّ غَيْرُ مُحْتَاجٍ إِلَى تَقْدِيرٍ مَحْذُوفٍ ، لِأَنَّ   اللَّفْظَ إِذَا دَارَ بَيْنَ الِاسْتِقْلَالِ ، وَالِافْتِقَارِ إِلَى   تَقْدِيرِ مَحْذُوفٍ ، فَالِاسْتِقْلَا  لُ مُقَدَّمٌ ; لِأَنَّهُ هُوَ   الْأَصْلُ ، إِلَّا بِدَلِيلٍ مُنْفَصِلٍ عَلَى لُزُومِ تَقْدِيرِ   الْمَحْذُوفِ ، وَإِلَى هَذَا أَشَارَ فِي " مَرَاقِي السُّعُودِ "   بِقَوْلِهِ : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 


*
*كَذَاكَ مَا قَابَلَ ذَا اعْتِلَالِ مِنَ التَّأَصُّلِ وَالِاسْتِقْلَا  لِ* 
*إِلَى قَوْلِهِ : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 


*
*كَذَاكَ تَرْتِيبٌ لِإِيجَابِ الْعَمَلْ     بِمَا لَهُ الرُّجْحَانُ مِمَّا يَحْتَمِلُ 
*
*وَالرِّوَايَةُ الْمَشْهُورَةُ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ،   أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ مُنَزَّلَةٌ عَلَى أَحْوَالٍ ، وَفِيهَا قُيُودٌ   مُقَدَّرَةٌ ، وَإِيضَاحُهُ : أَنَّ الْمَعْنَى أَنْ يَقَتَّلُوا إِذَا   قَتَلُوا ، وَلَمْ يَأْخُذُوا الْمَالَ ، أَوْ يُصَلَّبُوا إِذَا قَتَلُوا   وَأَخَذُوا الْمَالَ ، أَوْ تُقَطَّعَ أَيْدِيهِمْ ، وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ مِنْ   خِلَافٍ إِذَا أَخَذُوا وَلَمْ يَقْتُلُوا أَحَدًا ،   [ ص:  395 ] أَوْ  يُنْفَوْا مِنَ الْأَرْضِ ، إِذَا أَخَافُوا السَّبِيلَ ،  وَلَمْ  يَقْتُلُوا أَحَدًا ، وَلَمْ يَأْخُذُوا مَالًا ، وَبِهَذَا قَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  ، وَأَحْمَدُ  ، وَأَبُو مِجْلَزٍ  ،  وَسَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ  ،  وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ النَّخَعِيُّ  ، وَالْحَسَنُ  ، وَقَتَادَةُ  ، وَالسُّدِّيُّ  ،  وَعَطَاءٌ الْخُرَاسَانِيّ  ُ  ، وَغَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ السَّلَفِ وَالْأَئِمَّةِ . 

قَالَهُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  ، وَنَقَلَهُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  ،  وَابْنُ جَرِيرٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَأَبِي مِجْلَزٍ  ،  وَعَطَاءٍ الْخُرَاسَانِيّ  ِ  ، وَغَيْرِهِمْ . 

وَنَقَلَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  ، عَنْ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ  ،   إِذَا قَتَلَ قُتِلَ ، وَإِذَا أَخَذَ الْمَالَ وَلَمْ يَقْتُلْ ،   قُطِعَتْ يَدُهُ وَرِجْلُهُ مِنْ خِلَافٍ ، وَإِذَا أَخَذَ الْمَالَ   وَقَتَلَ ، فَالسُّلْطَانُ مُخَيَّرٌ فِيهِ إِنْ شَاءَ قَطَعَ يَدَهُ   وَرِجْلَهُ ، وَإِنْ شَاءَ لَمْ يَقْطَعْ وَقَتَلَهُ وَصَلَبَهُ ، وَلَا   يَخْفَى أَنَّ الظَّاهِرَ الْمُتَبَادِرَ مِنَ الْآيَةِ ، هُوَ الْقَوْلُ   الْأَوَّلُ ; لِأَنَّ الزِّيَادَةَ عَلَى ظَاهِرِ الْقُرْآنِ بِقُيُودٍ تَحْتَاجُ إِلَى نَصٍّ مِنْ كِتَابٍ ، أَوْ سُنَّةٍ ،   وَتَفْسِيرُ الصَّحَابِيِّ لِهَذَا بِذَلِكَ ، لَيْسَ لَهُ حُكْمُ   الرَّفْعِ ، لِإِمْكَانِ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَنِ اجْتِهَادٍ مِنْهُ ، وَلَا   نَعْلَمُ أَحَدًا رَوَى فِي تَفْسِيرِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ بِالْقُيُودِ   الْمَذْكُورَةِ ، خَبَرًا مَرْفُوعًا ، إِلَّا مَا رَوَاهُ  ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ  فِي تَفْسِيرِهِ عَنْ أَنَسٍ    : 

حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ سَهْلٍ  ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا  الْوَلِيدُ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ لَهِيعَةَ  ، عَنْ  يَزِيدَ بْنِ أَبِي حَبِيبٍ    : أَنَّ  عَبْدَ الْمَلِكِ بْنَ مَرْوَانَ  كَتَبَ إِلَى  أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ  ، يَسْأَلُهُ عَنْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ ، فَكَتَبَ إِلَيْهِ أَنَسٌ  يُخْبِرُهُ أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ نَزَلَتْ فِي أُولَئِكَ النَّفَرِ الْعُرَنَيِّينَ  ، إِلَى أَنْ قَالَ : قَالَ أَنَسٌ    : فَسَأَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - جِبْرِيلَ  عَنِ   الْقَضَاءِ فِيمَنْ حَارَبَ ، فَقَالَ : مَنْ سَرَقَ ، وَأَخَافَ   السَّبِيلَ ، فَاقْطَعْ يَدَهُ بِسَرِقَتِهِ ، وَرِجْلَهُ بِإِخَافَتِهِ ،   وَمَنْ قَتَلَ فَاقْتُلْهُ ، وَمَنْ قَتَلَ وَأَخَافَ السَّبِيلَ ،   وَاسْتَحَلَّ الْفَرْجَ الْحَرَامَ ، فَاصْلُبْهُ   " ، وَهَذَا الْحَدِيثُ لَوْ كَانَ ثَابِتًا لَكَانَ قَاطِعًا لِلنِّزَاعِ ، وَلَكِنْ فِيهِ  ابْنُ لَهِيعَةَ  ، وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّهُ خَلَّطَ بَعْدَ احْتِرَاقِ كُتُبِهِ ، وَلَا يُحْتَجُّ بِهِ ، وَهَذَا الْحَدِيثُ لَيْسَ رَاوِيهِ عَنْهُ  ابْنَ الْمُبَارَكَ  ، وَلَا ابْنَ وَهْبٍ    ; لِأَنَّ رِوَايَتَهُمَا عَنْهُ أَعْدَلُ مِنْ رِوَايَةِ غَيْرِهِمَا ،  وَابْنُ جَرِيرٍ  نَفْسُهُ   يَرَى عَدَمَ صِحَّةِ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ الَّذِي سَاقَهُ ; لِأَنَّهُ  قَالَ  فِي سَوْقِهِ لِلْحَدِيثِ الْمَذْكُورِ : وَقَدْ رُوِيَ عَنْ  رَسُولِ  اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِتَصْحِيحِ مَا  قُلْنَا  فِي ذَلِكَ بِمَا فِي إِسْنَادِهِ نَظَرٌ ، وَذَلِكَ مَا  حَدَّثَنَا بِهِ عَلِيُّ بْنُ سَهْلٍ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  الْوَلِيدُ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ  ،   إِلَى آخِرِ الْإِسْنَادِ الَّذِي قَدَّمْنَا آنِفًا ، وَذَكَرْنَا  مَعَهُ  مَحَلَّ الْغَرَضِ مِنَ الْمَتْنِ ، وَلَكِنَّ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ ،  وَإِنْ  كَانَ ضَعِيفًا ، فَإِنَّهُ يُقَوِّي هَذَا الْقَوْلَ الَّذِي  عَلَيْهِ  أَكْثَرُ أَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ ، وَنَسَبَهُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  لِلْجُمْهُورِ . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (60)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (15)
صـ 396 إلى صـ 400


وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الصَّلْبَ الْمَذْكُورَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : أَوْ يُصَلَّبُوا ، اخْتَلَفَ فِيهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ ،   فَقِيلَ : يُصْلَبُ حَيًّا ، وَيُمْنَعُ مِنَ الشَّرَابِ وَالطَّعَامِ   حَتَّى يَمُوتَ ، وَقِيلَ : يُصْلَبُ حَيًّا ، ثُمَّ يُقْتَلُ بِرُمْحٍ   [  ص: 396 ] وَنَحْوِهِ  ، مَصْلُوبًا ، وَقِيلَ :  يُقْتَلُ أَوَّلًا ، ثُمَّ يُصْلَبُ بَعْدَ  الْقَتْلِ ، وَقِيلَ :  يُنْزَلُ بَعْدَ ثَلَاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ ، وَقِيلَ :  يَتْرَكُ حَتَّى يَسِيلَ  صَدِيدُهُ ، وَالظَّاهِرُ أَنَّهُ يُصْلَبُ بَعْدَ  الْقَتْلِ زَمَنًا  يَحْصُلُ فِيهِ اشْتِهَارُ ذَلِكَ ; لِأَنَّ صَلْبَهُ  رَدْعٌ لِغَيْرِهِ .  

وَكَذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ : أَوْ يُنْفَوْا مِنَ الْأَرْضِ ، اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي الْمُرَادِ بِالنَّفْيِ فِيهِ   أَيْضًا ، فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ : مَعْنَاهُ أَنْ يُطْلَبُوا حَتَّى   يُقْدَرَ عَلَيْهِمْ ، فَيُقَامُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْحَدُّ ، أَوْ يَهْرَبُوا   مِنْ دَارِ الْإِسْلَامِ ، وَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ رَوَاهُ  ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ،  وَأَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ  ،  وَسَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  ، وَالضَّحَّاكِ  ،  وَالرَّبِيعِ بْنِ أَنَسٍ  ،  وَالزُّهْرِيِّ  ،  وَاللَّيْثِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ  ،  وَمَالِكِ بْنِ أَنَسٍ    . 

وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ : هُوَ أَنْ يُنْفَوْا مِنْ بَلَدِهِمْ إِلَى بَلَدٍ   آخَرَ ، أَوْ يُخْرِجُهُمُ السُّلْطَانُ ، أَوْ نَائِبُهُ ، مِنْ   عُمَالَتِهِ بِالْكُلِّيَّةِ ، وَقَالَ  عَطَاءٌ الْخُرَاسَانِيّ  ُ  ،  وَسَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ  ، وَأَبُو الشَّعْثَاءِ  ، وَالْحَسَنُ  ،  وَالزُّهْرِيُّ  ، وَالضَّحَّاكُ  ،  وَمُقَاتِلُ بْنُ حَيَّانَ  ، إِنَّهُمْ يُنْفَوْنَ ، وَلَا يُخْرَجُونَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الْإِسْلَامِ . 

وَذَهَبَ جَمَاعَةٌ إِلَى أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالنَّفْيِ فِي الْآيَةِ   السِّجْنُ ، لِأَنَّهُ نَفْيٌ مِنْ سِعَةِ الدُّنْيَا إِلَى ضِيقِ   السِّجْنِ ، فَصَارَ الْمَسْجُونُ كَأَنَّهُ مَنْفِيٌّ مِنَ الْأَرْضِ ،   إِلَّا مِنْ مَوْضِعِ اسْتِقْرَارِهِ ، وَاحْتَجُّوا بِقَوْلِ بَعْضِ   الْمَسْجُونِينَ فِي ذَلِكَ : [ الطَّوِيلُ ] 


**خَرَجْنَا مِنَ الدُّنْيَا وَنَحْنُ مِنْ     أَهْلِهَا فَلَسْنَا مِنَ الْأَمْوَاتِ فِيهَا وَلَا الْأَحْيَا 
إِذَا جَاءَنَا السَّجَّانُ يَوْمًا لِحَاجَةٍ     عَجِبْنَا وَقُلْنَا جَاءَ هَذَا مِنَ الدُّنْيَا 
**وَهَذَا قَوْلُ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ  وَأَصْحَابِهِ ، وَلَا يَخْفَى عَدَمُ ظُهُورِهِ . 

وَاخْتَارَ  ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ  ،  أَنَّ  الْمُرَادَ بِالنَّفْيِ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ ، أَنْ يُخْرَجَ مِنْ   بَلَدِهِ إِلَى بَلَدٍ آخَرَ ، فَيُسْجَنَ فِيهِ ، وَرُوِيَ نَحْوُهُ عَنْ مَالِكٍ  أَيْضًا   ، وَلَهُ اتِّجَاهٌ ; لِأَنَّ التَّغْرِيبَ عَنِ الْأَوْطَانِ نَوْعٌ  مِنَ  الْعُقُوبَةِ ، كَمَا يُفْعَلُ بِالزَّانِي الْبِكْرِ ، وَهَذَا  أَقْرَبُ  الْأَقْوَالِ لِظَاهِرِ الْآيَةِ ; لِأَنَّهُ مِنَ الْمَعْلُومِ  إِنَّهُ  لَا يُرَادُ نَفْيُهُمْ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْأَرْضِ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ ،   فَعُلِمَ أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْأَرْضِ أَوْطَانُهُمُ الَّتِي تَشُقُّ   عَلَيْهِمْ مُفَارَقَتُهَا ، وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ .
مَسَائِلُ مِنْ أَحْكَامِ الْمُحَارِبِينَ 

الْمَسْأَلَةُ الْأُولَى : اعْلَمْ أَنَّ جُمْهُورَ الْعُلَمَاءِ يُثْبِتُونَ حُكْمَ الْمُحَارِبَةِ فِي الْأَمْصَارِ  [ ص: 397 ] وَالطُّرُقِ عَلَى السَّوَاءِ ، لِعُمُومِ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَسَادًا ، وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِهَذَا  الْأَوْزَاعِيُّ  ،  وَاللَّيْثُ بْنُ سَعْدٍ  ، وَهُوَ مَذْهَبُ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  ، وَمَالِكٍ  ، حَتَّى قَالَ مَالِكٌ  فِي   الَّذِي يَغْتَالُ الرَّجُلَ فَيَخْدَعُهُ ، حَتَّى يَدْخِلَهُ بَيْتًا ،   فَيَقْتُلَهُ وَيَأْخُذُ مَا مَعَهُ ، إِنَّ هَذِهِ مُحَارَبَةٌ ،  وَدَمُهُ  إِلَى السُّلْطَانِ ، لَا إِلَى وَلِيِّ الْمَقْتُولِ ، فَلَا  اعْتِبَارَ  بِعَفْوِهِ عَنْهُ فِي إِسْقَاطِ الْقَتْلِ . 

وَقَالَ الْقَاضِي  ابْنُ الْعَرَبِيِّ الْمَالِكِيُّ      : كُنْتُ أَيَّامَ حُكْمِي بَيْنَ النَّاسِ ، إِذَا جَاءَنِي أَحَدٌ   بِسَارِقٍ ، وَقَدْ دَخَلَ الدَّارَ بِسِكِّينٍ يَحْبِسُهُ عَلَى قَلْبِ   صَاحِبِ الدَّارِ ، وَهُوَ نَائِمٌ ، وَأَصْحَابُهُ يَأْخُذُونَ مَالَ   الرَّجُلِ ، حَكَمْتُ فِيهِمْ بِحُكْمِ الْمُحَارِبِينَ ، وَتَوَقَّفَ  الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  فِي ذَلِكَ ، وَظَاهِرُ كَلَامِ الْخِرَقِيِّ  أَنَّهُ لَا مُحَارَبَةَ إِلَّا فِي الطُّرُقِ ، فَلَا يَكُونُ مُحَارِبًا فِي الْمِصْرِ ; لِأَنَّهُ يَلْحَقُهُ الْغَوْثُ . 

وَذَهَبَ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ الْحَنَابِلَةِ إِلَى أَنَّهُ يَكُونُ مُحَارِبًا فِي الْمِصْرِ أَيْضًا ، لِعُمُومِ الدَّلِيلِ . 

وَقَالَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  ،  وَأَصْحَابُهُ :  لَا تَكُونُ الْمُحَارِبَةُ إِلَّا فِي الطُّرُقِ ،  وَأَمَّا فِي  الْأَمْصَارِ فَلَا ; لِأَنَّهُ يَلْحَقُهُ الْغَوْثُ إِذَا  اسْتَغَاثَ ،  بِخِلَافِ الطَّرِيقِ لِبُعْدِهِ مِمَّنْ يُغِيثُهُ ،  وَيُعِينُهُ . 

قَالَهُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ    : وَلَا يَثْبُتُ لَهُمْ حُكْمُ الْمُحَارِبَةِ ، إِلَّا إِذَا كَانَ عِنْدَهُمْ سِلَاحٌ . 

وَمِنْ جُمْلَةِ السِّلَاحِ : الْعِصِيُّ ، وَالْحِجَارَةُ عِنْدَ   الْأَكْثَرِ ; لِأَنَّهَا تُتْلَفُ بِهَا الْأَنْفُسُ وَالْأَطْرَافُ   كَالسِّلَاحِ ، خِلَافًا لِأَبِي حَنِيفَةَ    . 

الْمَسْأَلَةُ الثَّانِيَةُ : إِذَا كَانَ الْمَالُ الَّذِي أَتْلَفَهُ الْمُحَارِبُ ، أَقَلُّ مِنْ نِصَابِ السَّرِقَةِ الَّذِي   يَجِبُ فِيهِ الْقَطْعُ ، أَوْ كَانَتِ النَّفْسُ الَّتِي قَتَلَهَا   غَيْرَ مُكَافِئَةٍ لَهُ ، كَأَنْ يَقْتُلَ عَبْدًا ، أَوْ كَافِرًا ،   وَهُوَ حُرٌّ مُسْلِمٌ ، فَهَلْ يُقْطَعُ فِي أَقَلَّ مِنَ النِّصَابِ ؟   وَيُقْتَلُ بِغَيْرِ الْكُفْءِ أَوْ لَا ؟ . 

اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي ذَلِكَ ، فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ : لَا يُقْطَعُ إِلَّا إِذَا أَخَذَ رُبْعَ دِينَارٍ ، وَبِهَذَا قَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  ، وَأَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  ، وَأَحْمَدُ  ، وَقَالَ مَالِكٌ    : يُقْطَعُ وَلَوْ لَمْ يَأْخُذْ نِصَابًا ; لِأَنَّهُ يُحْكَمُ عَلَيْهِ بِحُكْمِ الْمُحَارِبِ . 

قَالَ ابْنُ الْعَرَبِيِّ     : وَهُوَ  الصَّحِيحُ ; لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى ، حَدَّدَ عَلَى لِسَانِ  نَبِيِّهِ  - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - رُبُعَ دِينَارٍ  لِوُجُوبِ  الْقَطْعِ فِي السَّرِقَةِ ، وَلَمْ يُحَدِّدْ فِي قَطْعِ  الْحِرَابَةِ  شَيْئًا ، ذَكَرَ جَزَاءَ الْمُحَارِبِ ; فَاقْتَضَى ذَلِكَ  تَوْفِيَةَ  جَزَائِهِمْ عَلَى الْمُحَارَبَةِ عَنْ حَبَّةٍ ، ثُمَّ إِنَّ  هَذَا  قِيَاسُ أَصْلٍ عَلَى أَصْلٍ ،   [ ص: 398 ]  وَهُوَ  مُخْتَلَفٌ فِيهِ ، وَقِيَاسُ الْأَعْلَى بِالْأَدْنَى ، وَذَلِكَ  عَكْسُ  الْقِيَاسِ ، وَكَيْفَ يَصِحُّ أَنْ يُقَاسَ الْمُحَارِبُ عَلَى  السَّارِقِ  ، وَهُوَ يَطْلُبُ خَطْفَ الْمَالِ ؟ فَإِنْ شُعِرَ بِهِ فَرَّ  ، حَتَّى  إِنَّ السَّارِقَ إِذَا دَخَلَ بِالسِّلَاحِ يَطْلُبُ الْمَالَ ،  فَإِنْ  مُنِعَ مِنْهُ ، أَوْ صِيحَ عَلَيْهِ حَارَبَ عَلَيْهِ ، فَهُوَ  مُحَارِبٌ  يُحْكَمُ عَلَيْهِ بِحُكْمِ الْمُحَارِبِينَ . اهـ كَلَامُ ابْنِ الْعَرَبِيِّ    . 

وَيَشْهَدُ لِهَذَا الْقَوْلِ ، عَدَمُ اشْتِرَاطِ الْإِخْرَاجِ مِنْ   حِرْزٍ فِيمَا يَأْخُذُهُ الْمُحَارِبُ فِي قَطْعِهِ ، وَأَمَّا قَتْلُ   الْمُحَارِبِ بِغَيْرِ الْكُفْءِ ، فَهُوَ قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ،   وَعَنِ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  ، وَأَحْمَدَ  فِيهِ رِوَايَتَانِ ، وَالتَّحْقِيقُ عَدَمُ اشْتِرَاطِ الْمُكَافَأَةِ فِي قَتْلِ الْحِرَابَةِ     ; لِأَنَّ الْقَتْلَ فِيهَا لَيْسَ عَلَى مُجَرَّدِ الْقَتْلِ ،   وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ عَلَى الْفَسَادِ الْعَامِّ مِنْ إِخَافَةِ السَّبِيلِ ،   وَسَلْبِ الْمَالِ . 

قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : إِنَّمَا جَزَاءُ الَّذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَسَادًا أَنْ يُقَتَّلُوا ،   فَأَمَرَ بِإِقَامَةِ الْحُدُودِ عَلَى الْمُحَارِبِ إِذَا جَمَعَ بَيْنَ   شَيْئَيْنِ ، وَهُمَا الْمُحَارَبَةُ ، وَالسَّعْيُ فِي الْأَرْضِ   بِالْفَسَادِ ، وَلَمْ يَخُصَّ شَرِيفًا مِنْ وَضِيعٍ ، وَلَا رَفِيعًا   مِنْ دَنِيءٍ . اهـ مِنَ الْقُرْطُبِيِّ    . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - : وَمِمَّا يَدُلُّ عَلَى   عَدَمِ اعْتِبَارِ الْمُكَافَأَةِ فِي قَتْلِ الْحِرَابَةِ ، إِجْمَاعُ   الْعُلَمَاءِ عَلَى أَنَّ عَفْوَ وَلِيِّ الْمَقْتُولِ فِي الْحَرَّابَةِ لَغْوٌ   لَا أَثَرَ لَهُ ، وَعَلَى الْحَاكِمِ قَتْلُ الْمُحَارِبِ الْقَاتِلِ ،   فَهُوَ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى أَنَّهَا لَيْسَتْ مَسْأَلَةُ قِصَاصٍ خَالِصٍ ،  بَلْ  هُنَاكَ تَغْلِيظٌ زَائِدٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ الْمُحَارَبَةِ . 

الْمَسْأَلَةُ الثَّالِثَةُ : إِذَا حَمَلَ الْمُحَارِبُونَ عَلَى   قَافِلَةٍ مَثَلًا ، فَقَتَلَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضَ الْقَافِلَةِ ، وَبَعْضُ   الْمُحَارِبِينَ لَمْ يُبَاشِرْ قَتْلَ أَحَدٍ ، فَهَلْ يُقْتَلُ   الْجَمِيعُ ، أَوْ لَا يُقْتَلُ إِلَّا مَنْ بَاشَرَ الْقَتْلَ . فِيهِ   خِلَافٌ ، وَالتَّحْقِيقُ قَتَلُ الْجَمِيعِ ; لِأَنَّ الْمُحَارَبَةَ مَبْنِيَّةٌ عَلَى حُصُولِ الْمَنَعَةِ وَالْمُعَاضَدَة  ِ وَالْمُنَاصَرَة  ِ ،   فَلَا يَتَمَكَّنُ الْمُبَاشِرُ مِنْ فِعْلِهِ ، إِلَّا بِقُوَّةِ   الْآخَرِ الَّذِي هُوَ رِدْءٌ لَهُ وَمُعِينٌ عَلَى حِرَابَتِهِ ، وَلَوْ   قَتَلَ بَعْضُهُمْ ، وَأَخَذَ بَعْضُهُمُ الْمَالَ جَازَ قَتْلُهُمْ   كُلِّهِمْ ، وَصَلْبُهُمْ كُلِّهِمْ ; لِأَنَّهُمْ شُرَكَاءُ فِي كُلِّ   ذَلِكَ ، وَخَالَفَ فِي هَذَا  الشَّافِعِيُّ      - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - قَالَ : لَا يَجِبُ الْحَدُّ إِلَّا عَلَى مَنِ   ارْتَكَبَ الْمَعْصِيَةَ ، وَلَا يَتَعَلَّقُ بِمَنْ أَعَانَهُ عَلَيْهَا   كَسَائِرِ الْحُدُودِ ، وَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْهِ التَّعْزِيرُ . 

الْمَسْأَلَةُ الرَّابِعَةُ : إِذَا كَانَ فِي الْمُحَارِبِينَ صَبِيٌّ ، أَوْ مَجْنُونٌ ، أَوْ أَبُ الْمَقْطُوعِ عَلَيْهِ ،   [ ص: 399 ] فَهَلْ يَسْقُطُ الْحَدُّ عَنْ كُلِّهِمْ ؟ وَيَصِيرُ   الْقَتْلُ لِلْأَوْلِيَاءِ إِنْ شَاءُوا قَتَلُوا ، وَإِنْ شَاءُوا   عَفَوْا نَظَرًا إِلَى أَنَّ حُكْمَ الْجَمِيعِ وَاحِدٌ ، فَالشُّبْهَةُ   فِي فِعْلِ وَاحِدٍ شُبْهَةٌ فِي الْجَمِيعِ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ  ،   أَوْ لَا يَسْقُطُ الْحَدُّ عَنْ غَيْرِ الْمَذْكُورِ مِنْ صَبِيٍّ ،  أَوْ  مَجْنُونٍ ، أَوْ أَبٍ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ،  وَهُوَ  الظَّاهِرُ . 

الْمَسْأَلَةُ الْخَامِسَةُ : إِذَا تَابَ الْمُحَارِبُونَ بَعْدَ   الْقُدْرَةِ عَلَيْهِمْ ; فَتَوْبَتُهُمْ حِينَئِذٍ لَا تُغَيِّرُ شَيْئًا   مِنْ إِقَامَةِ الْحُدُودِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ عَلَيْهِمْ ، وَأَمَّا إِنْ   جَاءُوا تَائِبِينَ قَبْلَ الْقُدْرَةِ عَلَيْهِمْ ، فَلَيْسَ لِلْإِمَامِ   عَلَيْهِمْ حِينَئِذٍ سَبِيلٌ ; لِأَنَّهُمْ تَسْقُطُ عَنْهُمْ حُدُودُ   اللَّهِ ، وَتَبْقَى عَلَيْهِمْ حُقُوقُ الْآدَمِيِّينَ ، فَيُقْتَصُّ   مِنْهُمْ فِي الْأَنْفُسِ وَالْجِرَاحِ ، وَيَلْزَمُهُمْ غُرْمُ مَا   أَتْلَفُوهُ مِنَ الْأَمْوَالِ ، وَلِوَلِيِّ الدَّمِ حِينَئِذٍ الْعَفْوُ   إِنْ شَاءَ ، وَلِصَاحِبِ الْمَالِ إِسْقَاطُهُ عَنْهُمْ . 

وَهَذَا قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ الْعُلَمَاءِ مَعَ الْإِجْمَاعِ عَلَى سُقُوطِ   حُدُودِ اللَّهِ عَنْهُمْ بِتَوْبَتِهِمْ قَبْلَ الْقُدْرَةِ عَلَيْهِمْ ،   كَمَا هُوَ صَرِيحُ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَقْدِرُوا عَلَيْهِمْ الْآيَةَ   [ 5 \ 34 ] ، وَإِنَّمَا لَزِمَ أَخْذُ مَا بِأَيْدِيهِمْ مِنَ   الْأَمْوَالِ ، وَتَضْمِينُهُمْ مَا اسْتَهْلَكُوا ; لِأَنَّ ذَلِكَ غَصْبٌ   ، فَلَا يَجُوزُ لَهُمْ تَمُلُّكُهُ ، وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ  وَالتَّابِعِينَ   : لَا يُطْلَبُ الْمُحَارِبُ الَّذِي جَاءَ تَائِبًا قَبْلَ الْقُدْرَةِ   عَلَيْهِ إِلَّا بِمَا وُجِدَ مَعَهُ مِنَ الْمَالِ ، وَأَمَّا مَا   اسْتَهْلَكَهُ ، فَلَا يُطْلَبُ بِهِ ، وَذَكَرَ  الطَّبَرِيُّ  هَذَا عَنْ مَالِكٍ  مِنْ رِوَايَةِ  الْوَلِيدِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ  عَنْهُ . 

قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ    : وَهُوَ الظَّاهِرُ مِنْ فِعْلِ  عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - بِحَارِثَةَ بْنِ بَدْرٍ الْغُدَانِيُّ  ، فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ مُحَارِبًا ، ثُمَّ تَابَ قَبْلَ الْقُدْرَةِ عَلَيْهِ ، فَكَتَبَ لَهُ سُقُوطَ الْأَمْوَالِ وَالدَّمِ عَنْهُ كِتَابًا مَنْشُورًا ، وَنَحْوَهُ ذَكَرَهُ  ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ    . 

قَالَ ابْنُ خُوَيْزِ مِنْدَادَ    : وَاخْتَلَفَتِ الرِّوَايَةُ عَنْ مَالِكٍ  فِي الْمُحَارِبِ إِذَا أُقِيمَ عَلَيْهِ الْحَدُّ ، وَلَمْ يُوجَدْ لَهُ مَالٌ ، هَلْ يُتْبَعُ دَيْنًا بِمَا أَخَذَ ؟ أَوْ يُسْقَطُ عَنْهُ ، كَمَا يُسْقَطُ عَنِ السَّارِقِ ، يَعْنِي عِنْدَ مَالِكٍ  ، وَالْمُسْلِمُ ، وَالذِّمِّيُّ فِي ذَلِكَ سَوَاءٌ ، وَمَعْنَى قَوْلِهِ : فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا فَكَأَنَّمَا أَحْيَا النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا   [ 5 \ 32 ] ، اخْتَلَفَ فِيهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ ، فَرُوِيَ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  أَنَّهُ   قَالَ : مَعْنَاهَا أَنَّ مَنْ قَتَلَ نَبِيًّا ، أَوْ إِمَامَ عَدْلٍ ،   فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا ، وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهُ ، بِأَنْ شَدَّ   عَضُدَهُ وَنَصَرَهُ ، فَكَأَنَّمَا أَحْيَا النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا ،  نَقَلَهُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  ،  وَابْنُ جَرِيرٍ  وَغَيْرُهُمَا ، وَلَا يَخْفَى بُعْدَهُ عَنْ ظَاهِرِ الْقُرْآنِ . 

 [ ص: 400 ] وَعَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  أَيْضًا   أَنَّهُ قَالَ : الْمَعْنَى ، أَنَّ مَنِ انْتَهَكَ حُرْمَةَ نَفْسٍ   وَاحِدَةٍ بِقَتْلِهَا ، فَهُوَ كَمَنْ قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا ; لِأَنَّ   انْتِهَاكَ حُرْمَةَ الْأَنْفُسِ ، سَوَاءٌ فِي الْحُرْمَةِ وَالْإِثْمِ ،   وَمَنْ تَرَكَ قَتْلَ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَاسْتَحْيَاهَا خَوْفًا مِنَ   اللَّهِ ، فَهُوَ كَمَنْ أَحْيَا النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا ، لِاسْتِوَاءِ   الْأَنْفُسِ فِي ذَلِكَ . 

وَعَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    : فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا ،   أَيْ عِنْدِ الْمَقْتُولِ إِذْ لَا غَرَضَ لَهُ فِي حَيَاةِ أَحَدٍ  بَعْدَ  مَوْتِهِ هُوَ ، وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا وَاسْتَنْقَذَهَ  ا مِنْ هَلَكَةٍ  ،  فَكَأَنَّمَا أَحْيَا النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا عِنْدَ الْمُسْتَنْقَذِ ،  وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ     : الْمَعْنَى أَنَّ  الَّذِي يَقْتُلُ النَّفْسَ الْمُؤْمِنَةَ  مُتَعَمِّدًا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ  جَزَاءَهُ جَهَنَّمَ ، وَغَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ  وَلَعَنَهُ ، وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ  عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا ، وَلَوْ قَتْلَ النَّاسَ  جَمِيعًا لَمْ يَزِدْ عَلَى  ذَلِكَ ، وَمَنْ لَمْ يَقْتُلْ فَقَدْ حَيِيَ  النَّاسُ مِنْهُ . 

وَاخْتَارَ هَذَا الْقَوْلَ  ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ  ، وَقَالَ ابْنُ زَيْدٍ      : الْمَعْنَى أَنَّ مَنْ قَتَلَ نَفْسًا يَلْزَمُهُ مِنَ الْقِصَاصِ مَا   يَلْزَمُ مَنْ قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا ، قَالَ : وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا ،   أَيْ عَفَا عَمَّنْ وَجَبَ لَهُ قَتْلُهُ ، وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ أَيْضًا :   هُوَ الْعَفْوُ بَعْدَ الْمَقْدِرَةِ ، وَقِيلَ : الْمَعْنَى أَنَّ مَنْ   قَتَلَ نَفْسَا فَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ كُلُّهُمْ خُصَمَاؤُهُ ، لِأَنَّهُ قَدْ   وَتَرَ الْجَمِيعَ ، وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا وَجَبَ عَلَى الْكُلِّ شُكْرُهُ ،   وَقِيلَ : كَانَ هَذَا مُخْتَصًّا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  ،   وَقِيلَ : الْمَعْنَى أَنَّ مَنِ اسْتَحَلَّ قَتْلَ وَاحِدٍ ، فَقَدِ   اسْتَحَلَّ الْجَمِيعَ ; لِأَنَّهُ أَنْكَرَ الشَّرْعَ ، وَمَنْ حَرَّمَ   دَمَ مُسْلِمٍ ، فَكَأَنَّمَا حَرَّمَ دِمَاءَ النَّاسِ جَمِيعًا ، ذَكَرَ   هَذِهِ الْأَقْوَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  ، وَابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  ،  وَابْنُ جَرِيرٍ  وَغَيْرُهُمْ ، وَاسْتَظْهَرَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  هَذَا الْقَوْلَ الْأَخِيرَ ، وَعَزَاهُ  لِسَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ    . 

وَقَالَ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  فِي صَحِيحِهِ ، بَابُ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى : وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا ، قَالَ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : مَنْ حَرَّمَ قَتْلَهَا إِلَّا بِحَقٍّ حَيِيَ النَّاسُ مِنْهُ جَمِيعًا . 

وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ     : إِحْيَاؤُهُ  عِبَارَةٌ عَنِ التَّرْكِ ، وَالْإِنْقَاذِ مِنْ هَلَكَةٍ ،  وَإِلَّا  فَالْإِحْيَاءُ حَقِيقَةً الَّذِي هُوَ الِاخْتِرَاعُ ، إِنَّمَا  هُوَ  لِلَّهِ تَعَالَى ، وَهَذَا الْإِحْيَاءُ ، كَقَوْلِ نَمْرُودَ  لَعَنَهُ اللَّهُ : أَنَا أُحْيِي وَأُمِيتُ   [ 2 \ 258 ] ، فَسَمَّى التَّرْكَ إِحْيَاءً . 

وَكَذَلِكَ قَالَ  ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ  ، قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : إِنَّمَا جَزَاءُ الَّذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَسَادًا الْآيَةَ ،   اعْلَمْ أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ اخْتُلِفَ فِي سَبَبِ نُزُولِهَا ،  فَقِيلَ  : نَزَلَتْ فِي قَوْمٍ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ ، وَقِيلَ : نَزَلَتْ  فِي  قَوْمٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ ، وَقِيلَ : نَزَلَتْ فِي  الْحَرُورِيَّةِ .  

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (61)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (16)
صـ 401 إلى صـ 405


[ ص: 401 ] وأشهر الأقوال هو ما تضافرت به الروايات في الصحاح ، وغيرها ، أنها نزلت في قوم " عرينة " ، و " عكل    " الذين قدموا على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فاجتووا المدينة  ،   فأمر لهم - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بلقاح ، وأمرهم أن يشربوا من أبوالها ،   وألبانها ، فانطلقوا ، فلما صحوا وسمنوا ، قتلوا راعي النبي - صلى الله   عليه وسلم - واستاقوا اللقاح ، فبلغه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خبرهم ، فأرسل   في أثرهم سرية فجاءوا بهم ، فأمر بهم فقطعت أيديهم وأرجلهم ، وسملت  أعينهم  ، وألقوا في الحرة يستسقون ، فلا يسقون حتى ماتوا   . 

وعلى هذا القول ، فهي نازلة في قوم سرقوا ، وقتلوا ، وكفروا بعد إيمانهم ،   هذه هي أقوال العلماء في سبب نزولها ، والذي يدل عليه ظاهر القرآن أنها في   قطاع الطريق من المسلمين ، كما قاله جماعة من الفقهاء بدليل قوله تعالى :  إلا الذين تابوا من قبل أن تقدروا عليهم الآية ، فإنها ليست في الكافرين قطعا ; لأن الكافر تقبل توبته بعد القدرة عليه ، كما تقبل قبلها إجماعا ; لقوله تعالى : قل للذين كفروا إن ينتهوا يغفر لهم ما قد سلف     [ 8 \ 38 ] ، وليست في المرتدين ; لأن المرتد يقتل بردته وكفره ، ولا   يقطع لقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عاطفا على ما يوجب القتل : " والتارك لدينه المفارق للجماعة   " ، وقوله : " من بدل دينه فاقتلوه   " ، فيتعين أنها في المحاربين من المسلمين ، فإن قيل : وهل يصح أن يطلق على المسلم أنه محارب لله ورسوله ؟ فالجواب : نعم . 

والدليل قوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وذروا ما بقي من الربا إن كنتم مؤمنين فإن لم تفعلوا فأذنوا بحرب من الله ورسوله   [ 2 \ 278 ، 279 ] . 

تنبيه 

استشكل بعض العلماء تمثيله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالعرنيين   ; لأنه سمل أعينهم مع قطع الأيدي والأرجل ، مع أن المرتد يقتل ولا يمثل به . 

واختلف في الجواب ، فقيل فيه ما حكاه  الطبري  عن بعض أهل العلم : أن هذه الآية نسخت فعل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بهم ، وقال  محمد بن سيرين    : كان ذلك قبل نزول الحدود ، وقال أبو الزناد    : إن هذه الآية معاتبة له - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على ما فعل بهم ، وبعد العتاب على ذلك لم يعد ، قاله أبو داود    . 

والتحقيق في الجواب هو أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فعل بهم ذلك قصاصا ، وقد ثبت في صحيح   [ ص: 402 ] مسلم  وغيره أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إنما سمل أعينهم قصاصا ; لأنهم سملوا أعين رعاة اللقاح ، وعقده البدوي الشنقيطي  في " مغازيه " بقوله : [ الرجز ] 


**وبعدها انتهبها الألى انتهوا لغاية الجهد وطيبة اجتووا     فخرجوا فشربوا ألبانها 
ونبذوا إذ سمنوا أمانها     فاقتص منهم النبي أن مثلوا 
بعبده ومقلتيه سملوا* *

واعترض على الناظم شارح النظم حماد  لفظة " بعبده " ; لأن الثابت أنهم مثلوا بالرعاء ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَابْتَغُوا إِلَيْهِ الْوَسِيلَةَ الْآيَةَ . 

اعْلَمْ أَنَّ جُمْهُورَ الْعُلَمَاءِ عَلَى أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْوَسِيلَةِ هُنَا هُوَ الْقُرْبَةُ إِلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى ، بِامْتِثَالِ أَوَامِرِهِ ، وَاجْتِنَابِ نَوَاهِيهِ عَلَى وَفْقِ مَا جَاءَ بِهِ مُحَمَّدٌ      - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِإِخْلَاصٍ فِي ذَلِكَ لِلَّهِ   تَعَالَى ; لِأَنَّ هَذَا وَحْدَهُ هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ الْمُوَصِّلَةُ إِلَى   رِضَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى ، وَنَيْلِ مَا عِنْدَهُ مِنْ خَيْرِ الدُّنْيَا   وَالْآخِرَةِ . 

وَأَصْلُ الْوَسِيلَةِ : الطَّرِيقُ الَّتِي تُقَرِّبُ إِلَى الشَّيْءِ ،   وَتُوَصِّلُ إِلَيْهِ وَهِيَ الْعَمَلُ الصَّالِحُ بِإِجْمَاعِ   الْعُلَمَاءِ ; لِأَنَّهُ لَا وَسِيلَةَ إِلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى إِلَّا   بِاتِّبَاعِ رَسُولِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَعَلَى   هَذَا فَالْآيَاتُ الْمُبَيِّنَةُ لِلْمُرَادِ مِنَ الْوَسِيلَةِ كَثِيرَةٌ   جِدًّا كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا   [ 59 \ 7 ] ، وَكَقَوْلِهِ : قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي   [ \ 31 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : قُلْ أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ   [ 24 \ 54 ] ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

وَرُوِيَ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْوَسِيلَةِ الْحَاجَةُ ، وَلَمَّا سَأَلَهُ نَافِعٌ الْأَزْرَقُ  هَلْ تَعْرِفُ الْعَرَبُ ذَلِكَ ؟ أَنْشَدَ لَهُ بَيْتَ عَنْتَرَةَ    : [ الْكَامِلُ ] 


**إِنَّ الرِّجَالَ لَهُمْ إِلَيْكِ وَسِيلَةٌ إِنْ يَأْخُذُوكِ تَكَحَّلِي وَتَخَضَّبِي* *

قَالَ : يَعْنِي لَهُمْ إِلَيْكِ حَاجَةٌ ، وَعَلَى هَذَا الْقَوْلِ الَّذِي رُوِيَ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، فَالْمَعْنَى : وَابْتَغُوا إِلَيْهِ الْوَسِيلَةَ     [ 5 \ 35 ] ، وَاطْلُبُوا حَاجَتَكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ ; لِأَنَّهُ  وَحْدَهُ  هُوَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ عَلَى إِعْطَائِهَا ، وَمِمَّا يُبَيِّنُ  مَعْنَى  هَذَا الْوَجْهِ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ لَا يَمْلِكُونَ لَكُمْ رِزْقًا فَابْتَغُوا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الرِّزْقَ وَاعْبُدُوهُ الْآيَةَ [ 29 \ 17 ] ، وَقَوْلُهُ : وَاسْأَلُوا اللَّهَ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ الْآيَةَ [ 4 \ 32 ] ، وَفِي الْحَدِيثِ : " إِذَا سَأَلْتَ فَاسْأَلِ اللَّهَ   " . 

 [ ص: 403 ] قَالَ  مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ  عَنْهُ - : التَّحْقِيقُ فِي مَعْنَى  الْوَسِيلَةِ هُوَ مَا ذَهَبَ  إِلَيْهِ عَامَّةَ الْعُلَمَاءِ مِنْ  أَنَّهَا التَّقَرُّبُ إِلَى اللَّهِ  تَعَالَى بِالْإِخْلَاصِ لَهُ فِي  الْعِبَادَةِ ، عَلَى وَفْقِ مَا جَاءَ  بِهِ الرَّسُولُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَتَفْسِيرُ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  دَاخِلٌ   فِي هَذَا ; لِأَنَّ دُعَاءَ اللَّهِ وَالِابْتِهَالَ إِلَيْهِ فِي  طَلَبِ  الْحَوَائِجِ مِنْ أَعْظَمِ أَنْوَاعِ عِبَادَتِهِ الَّتِي هِيَ   الْوَسِيلَةُ إِلَى نَيْلِ رِضَاهُ وَرَحْمَتِهِ . 

وَبِهَذَا التَّحْقِيقِ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مَا يَزْعُمُهُ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ   مَلَاحِدَةِ أَتْبَاعِ الْجُهَّالِ الْمُدَّعِينَ لِلتَّصَوُّفِ مِنْ أَنَّ   الْمُرَادَ بِالْوَسِيلَةِ فِي الْآيَةِ الشَّيْخُ الَّذِي يَكُونُ لَهُ   وَاسِطَةٌ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ رَبِّهِ ، أَنَّهُ تَخَبُّطٌ فِي الْجَهْلِ   وَالْعَمَى وَضَلَالٌ مُبِينٌ وَتَلَاعُبٌ بِكِتَابِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى ، وَاتِّخَاذُ الْوَسَائِطِ مَنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَنْ أَصُولِ كُفْرِ الْكَفَّارِ ، كَمَا صَرَّحَ بِهِ تَعَالَى فِي قَوْلِهِ عَنْهُمْ : مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى   [ 39 \ 3 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَيَقُولُونَ   هَؤُلَاءِ شُفَعَاؤُنَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ قُلْ أَتُنَبِّئُونَ اللَّهَ  بِمَا  لَا يَعْلَمُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ سُبْحَانَهُ   وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ   [ 10 \ 18 ] ، فَيَجِبُ عَلَى كُلِّ مُكَلَّفٍ أَنْ يَعْلَمَ أَنَّ الطَّرِيقَ الْمُوَصِّلَةَ إِلَى رِضَى اللَّهِ وَجَنَّتِهِ وَرَحْمَتِهِ هِيَ اتِّبَاعُ رَسُولِهِ   - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَمَنْ حَادَ عَنْ ذَلِكَ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ سَوَاءَ السَّبِيلِ ، لَيْسَ بِأَمَانِيِّكُم  ْ وَلَا أَمَانِيِّ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا يُجْزَ بِهِ الْآيَةَ [ 4 \ 123 ] . 

وَالظَّاهِرُ أَنَّ الْوَسِيلَةَ فِي بَيْتِ عَنْتَرَةَ  مَعْنَاهَا التَّقَرُّبُ أَيْضًا إِلَى الْمَحْبُوبِ ; لِأَنَّهُ وَسِيلَةٌ لِنَيْلِ الْمَقْصُودِ مِنْهُ ، وَلِذَا أَنْشَدَ بَيْتَ عَنْتَرَةَ  الْمَذْكُورَ  ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ  ، وَالْقُرْطُبِيّ  ُ  وَغَيْرُهُمَا   لِهَذَا الْمَعْنَى الَّذِي ذَكَرْنَا ، وَجَمْعُ الْوَسِيلَةِ :   الْوَسَائِلُ ، وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ الشَّاعِرِ : [ الطَّوِيلُ ] 


**إِذَا غَفَلَ الْوَاشُونَ عُدْنَا لِوَصْلِنَا     وَعَادَ التَّصَافِي بَيْنَنَا وَالْوَسَائِلُ 
**

وَهَذَا الَّذِي فَسَّرْنَا بِهِ الْوَسِيلَةَ هُنَا هُوَ مَعْنَاهَا أَيْضًا فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ يَبْتَغُونَ إِلَى رَبِّهِمُ الْوَسِيلَةَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ الْآيَةَ   [ 17 \ 57 ] ، وَلَيْسَ الْمُرَادُ بِالْوَسِيلَةِ أَيْضًا الْمَنْزِلَةَ   الَّتِي فِي الْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي أَمَرَنَا - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - أَنْ نَسْأَلَ لَهُ اللَّهَ أَنْ يُعْطِيَهُ إِيَّاهَا ،   نَرْجُو اللَّهَ أَنْ يُعْطِيَهُ إِيَّاهَا ; لِأَنَّهَا لَا تَنْبَغِي   إِلَّا لِعَبْدٍ ، وَهُوَ يَرْجُو أَنْ يَكُونَ هُوَ .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : يَقُولُونَ إِنْ أُوتِيتُمْ هَذَا فَخُذُوهُ وَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْتَوْهُ فَاحْذَرُوا ،   فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ إِجْمَالٌ ; لِأَنَّ الْمُشَارَ   إِلَيْهِ بِقَوْلِهِ هَذَا ، مُفَسِّرٌ الضَّمِيرَ فِي قَوْلِهِ :   فَخُذُوهُ ، وَقَوْلُهُ : لَمْ تُؤْتَوْهُ ، لَمْ يُصَرِّحْ بِهِ فِي   الْآيَةِ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ أَشَارَ لَهُ هُنَا ، وَذَكَرَهُ فِي مَوْضِعٍ   آخَرَ . 

 [ ص: 404 ] اعْلَمْ  أَوَّلًا أَنَّ هَذِهِ  الْآيَةَ نَزَلَتْ فِي الْيَهُودِيِّ  وَالْيَهُودِيَّ  ةِ الَّذِينَ زَنَيَا  بَعْدَ الْإِحْصَانِ ، وَكَانَ الْيَهُودُ  قَدْ   بَدَّلُوا حُكْمَ الرَّجْمِ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ ، فَتَعَمَّدُوا تَحْرِيفَ   كِتَابِ اللَّهِ ، وَاصْطَلَحُوا فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ عَلَى أَنَّ  الزَّانِيَ  الْمُحْصَنَ الَّذِي يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ حَدَّهُ فِي كِتَابِ  اللَّهِ ،  التَّوْرَاةِ : الرَّجْمُ ، أَنَّهُمْ يَجْلِدُونَهُ  وَيَفْضَحُونَهُ  بِتَسْوِيدِ الْوَجْهِ ، وَالْإِرْكَابِ عَلَى حِمَارٍ ،  فَلَمَّا زَنَى  الْمَذْكُورَانِ قَالُوا فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ تَعَالَوْا  نَتَحَاكَمُ إِلَى مُحَمَّدٍ     - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي شَأْنِ حَدِّهِمَا ، فَإِنْ  حَكَمَ  بِالْجَلْدِ وَالتَّحْمِيمِ فَخُذُوا عَنْهُ ذَلِكَ وَاجْعَلُوهُ  حُجَّةً  بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى وَيَكُونُ نَبِيٌّ مِنْ  أَنْبِيَاءِ  اللَّهِ قَدْ حَكَمَ فِيهِمَا بِذَلِكَ ، وَإِنْ حَكَمَ  بِالرَّجْمِ  فَلَا تَتَّبِعُوهُ ، فَإِذَا عَرَفْتَ ذَلِكَ فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ  الْمُرَادَ  بِقَوْلِهِ : هَذَا ، وَقَوْلِهِ : فَخُذُوهُ ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْتَوْهُ ، هُوَ الْحُكْمُ الْمُحَرَّفُ الَّذِي هُوَ الْجَلْدُ وَالتَّحْمِيمُ كَمَا بَيَّنَّا ، وَأَشَارَ إِلَى ذَلِكَ هُنَا بِقَوْلِهِ : يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَوَاضِعِهِ يَقُولُونَ إِنْ أُوتِيتُمْ هَذَا يَعْنِي الْمُحَرَّفَ وَالْمُبَدَّلَ الَّذِي هُوَ الْجَلْدُ وَالتَّحْمِيمُ فَخُذُوهُ ، وَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْتَوْهُ بِأَنْ حَكَمَ بِالْحَقِّ الَّذِي هُوَ الرَّجْمُ فَاحْذَرُوا أَنْ تَقْبَلُوهُ . 

وَذَكَرَ تَعَالَى هَذَا أَيْضًا فِي قَوْلِهِ : أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا نَصِيبًا مِنَ الْكِتَابِ يُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى كِتَابِ اللَّهِ   [ 3 \ 23 ] ، يَعْنِي التَّوْرَاةَ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ ، يَعْنِي فِي شَأْنِ الزَّانِيَيْنِ الْمَذْكُورَيْن  ِ ، ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّى فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ ، أَيْ عَمَّا فِي التَّوْرَاةِ مِنْ حُكْمِ رَجْمِ الزَّانِي الْمُحْصَنِ ، وَقَوْلُهُ هُنَا : ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّى فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ ، هُوَ مَعْنَى قَوْلِهِ عَنْهُمْ : وَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْتَوْهُ فَاحْذَرُوا ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُوا مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ وَكَانُوا عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاءَ الْآيَةَ . 

أَخْبَرَ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّ الْأَحْبَارَ   وَالرُّهْبَانَ اسْتَحْفَظُوا كِتَابَ اللَّهِ يَعْنِي اسْتَوْدَعُوهُ ،   وَطَلَبَ مِنْهُمْ حِفْظَهُ ، وَلَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا هَلِ امْتَثَلُوا   الْأَمْرَ فِي ذَلِكَ وَحَفِظُوهُ ، أَوْ لَمْ يَمْتَثِلُوا الْأَمْرَ فِي   ذَلِكَ وَضَيَّعُوهُ ؟ وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ  أَنَّهُمْ  لَمْ يَمْتَثِلُوا الْأَمْرَ ، وَلَمْ يَحْفَظُوا مَا  اسْتُحْفِظُوهُ ،  بَلْ حَرَّفُوهُ وَبَدَّلُوهُ عَمْدًا كَقَوْلِهِ : يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ   . الْآيَةَ [ 4 \ 46 ] . 

وَقَوْلِهِ : يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَوَاضِعِهِ ، وَقَوْلِهِ : تَجْعَلُونَهُ قَرَاطِيسَ تُبْدُونَهَا وَتُخْفُونَ كَثِيرًا   [ 6 \ 91 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : فَوَيْلٌ لِلَّذِينَ يَكْتُبُونَ الْكِتَابَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ ثُمَّ يَقُولُونَ هَذَا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ الْآيَةَ [ 2 \ 79 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا : وَإِنَّ مِنْهُمْ لَفَرِيقًا يَلْوُونَ أَلْسِنَتَهُمْ بِالْكِتَابِ لِتَحْسَبُوهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ الْآيَةَ [ 3 \ 78 ] ،   [ ص: 405 ] إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

تَنْبِيهٌ 

إِنْ قِيلَ مَا الْفَرْقُ بَيْنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَالْقُرْآنِ ؟   فَإِنَّ كُلًّا مِنْهُمَا كَلَامُ اللَّهِ أَنْزَلَهُ عَلَى رَسُولٍ مِنْ   رُسُلِهِ - صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ وَسَلَامُهُ عَلَيْهِمْ - وَالتَّوْرَاةُ   حُرِّفَتْ ، وَبُدِّلَتْ كَمَا بَيَّنَّاهُ آنِفًا ، وَالْقُرْآنُ مَحْفُوظٌ مِنَ التَّحْرِيفِ وَالتَّبْدِيلِ ،   لَوْ حَرَّفَ مِنْهُ أَحَدٌ حَرْفًا وَاحِدًا فَأَبْدَلَهُ بِغَيْرِهِ ،   أَوْ زَادَ فِيهِ حَرْفًا أَوْ نَقَصَ فِيهِ آخَرَ لَرَدَّ عَلَيْهِ  آلَافُ  الْأَطْفَالِ مِنْ صِغَارِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ فَضْلًا عَنْ  كِبَارِهِمْ . 

فَالْجَوَابُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ اسْتَحْفَظَهُمُ التَّوْرَاةَ ،   وَاسْتَوْدَعَهُ  مْ إِيَّاهَا ، فَخَانُوا الْأَمَانَةَ وَلَمْ يَحْفَظُوهَا   ، بَلْ ضَيَّعُوهَا عَمْدًا ، وَالْقُرْآنُ الْعَظِيمُ لَمْ يَكِلِ   اللَّهُ حِفْظَهُ إِلَى أَحَدٍ حَتَّى يُمْكِنَهُ تَضْيِيعُهُ ، بَلْ   تَوَلَّى حِفْظَهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا بِنَفْسِهِ الْكَرِيمَةِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ ،   كَمَا أَوْضَحَهُ بِقَوْلِهِ : إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ   [ 15 \ 9 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : لَا يَأْتِيهِ الْبَاطِلُ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَلَا مِنْ خَلْفِهِ الْآيَةَ [ 41 \ 42 ] ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ ، وَ " الْبَاءُ " فِي قَوْلِهِ : بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُوا     [ 5 \ 44 ] ، مُتَعَلِّقَةٌ بِالرُّهْبَانِ وَالْأَحْبَارِ ;  لِأَنَّهُمْ  إِنَّمَا صَارُوا فِي تِلْكَ الْمَرْتَبَةِ بِسَبَبِ مَا  اسْتُحْفِظُوا  مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ . 

وَقِيلَ : مُتَعَلِّقَةٌ بِيَحْكُمُ . وَالْمَعْنَى مُتَقَارِبٌ .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ ،   اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ : هَلْ هِيَ  فِي  الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، أَوْ فِي الْكُفَّارِ ؟ ، فَرُوِيَ عَنِ  الشَّعْبِيِّ  أَنَّهَا فِي الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، وَرُوِيَ عَنْهُ أَنَّهَا فِي الْيَهُودِ  ، وَرُوِيَ عَنْ  طَاوُسٍ  أَيْضًا   أَنَّهَا فِي الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، وَأَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْكُفْرِ فِيهَا   كُفْرٌ دُونَ كُفْرٍ ، وَأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ الْكُفْرَ الْمُخْرِجَ مِنَ   الْمِلَّةِ ، وَرُوِيَ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : لَيْسَ الْكُفْرَ الَّذِي تَذْهَبُونَ إِلَيْهِ ، رَوَاهُ عَنْهُ  ابْنُ أَبِي حَاتِمٍ  ، وَالْحَاكِمُ  وَقَالَ صَحِيحٌ عَلَى شَرْطِ الشَّيْخَيْنِ ، وَلَمْ يُخَرِّجَاهُ ، قَالَهُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ    . 

قَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : وَالْقُرْآنُ الْعَظِيمُ يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّهَا فِي الْيَهُودِ    ; لِأَنَّهُ تَعَالَى ذَكَرَ فِيمَا قَبْلَهَا أَنَّهُمْ يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَوَاضِعِهِ ، وَأَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ إِنْ أُوتِيتُمْ هَذَا ،   يَعْنِي الْحُكْمَ الْمُحَرَّفَ الَّذِي هُوَ غَيْرُ حُكْمِ اللَّهِ   فَخُذُوهُ ، وَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْتَوْهُ أَيِ الْمُحَرَّفَ ، بَلْ أُوتِيتُمْ   حُكْمَ اللَّهِ الْحَقَّ فَاحْذَرُوا ، فَهُمْ يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْحَذَرِ   مِنْ حُكْمِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ حَقٌّ .


*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (62)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (17)
صـ 406 إلى صـ 410


[ ص: 406 ] وَقَدْ قَالَ تَعَالَى بَعْدَهَا وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ الْآيَةَ   [ 5 \ 45 ] ، فَدَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّ الْكَلَامَ فِيهِمْ ، وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ   بِأَنَّ الْآيَةَ فِي أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ ، كَمَا دَلَّ عَلَيْهِ مَا  ذَكَرَ   الْبَرَاءُ بْنُ عَازِبٍ  ،  وَحُذَيْفَةُ بْنُ الْيَمَانِ  ،  وَابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَأَبُو مِجْلَزٍ  ،  وَأَبُو رَجَاءٍ الْعُطَارِدِيُّ  ، وَعِكْرِمَةُ  ،  وَعُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  ،  وَالْحَسَنُ الْبَصْرِيُّ  وَغَيْرُهُمْ ، وَزَادَ الْحَسَنُ  ، وَهِيَ عَلَيْنَا وَاجِبَةٌ ، نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُمُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  ، وَنَقَلَ نَحْوَ قَوْلِ الْحَسَنِ  عَنْ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ النَّخَعِيِّ    . 

وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  فِي تَفْسِيرِهِ : وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ وَ الظَّالِمُونَ وَ الْفَاسِقُونَ [ 5 \ 44 ، 45 ، 47 ] ، نَزَلَتْ كُلُّهَا فِي الْكُفَّارِ ، ثَبَتَ ذَلِكَ فِي صَحِيحِ مُسْلِمٍ  مِنْ حَدِيثِ الْبَرَاءِ  وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ ، وَعَلَى هَذَا الْمُعْظَمِ ، فَأَمَّا الْمُسْلِمُ فَلَا يَكْفُرُ وَإِنِ ارْتَكَبَ كَبِيرَةً ، وَقِيلَ فِيهِ إِضْمَارٌ ، أَيْ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ ، رَدًّا لِلْقُرْآنِ وَجَحْدًا لِقَوْلِ الرَّسُولِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَهُوَ كَافِرٌ ، قَالَهُ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  وَمُجَاهِدٌ    . 

فَالْآيَةُ عَامَّةٌ عَلَى هَذَا ، قَالَ  ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ  ، وَالْحَسَنُ    : هِيَ عَامَّةٌ فِي كُلِّ مَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، وَالْيَهُودِ  ، وَالْكُفَّارِ ، أَيْ مُعْتَقِدًا ذَلِكَ وَمُسْتَحِلًّا لَهُ . 

فَأَمَّا مَنْ فَعَلَ ذَلِكَ ، وَهُوَ مُعْتَقِدٌ أَنَّهُ مُرْتَكِبُ   مُحَرَّمٍ فَهُوَ مِنْ فُسَّاقِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَأَمْرُهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ   تَعَالَى إِنْ شَاءَ عَذَّبَهُ ، وَإِنْ شَاءَ غَفَرَ لَهُ . 

وَقَالَ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  فِي رِوَايَةٍ : وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَقَدْ   فَعَلَ فِعْلًا يُضَاهِي أَفْعَالَ الْكُفَّارِ ، وَقِيلَ : أَيْ وَمَنْ   لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِجَمِيعِ مَا أَنْزَلَ فَهُوَ كَافِرٌ فَأَمَّا مَنْ  حَكَمَ  بِالتَّوْحِيدِ ، وَلَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِبَعْضِ الشَّرَائِعِ فَلَا  يَدْخُلُ  فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ ، وَالصَّحِيحُ الْأَوَّلُ إِلَّا أَنَّ  الشَّعْبِيَّ  قَالَ : هِيَ فِي الْيَهُودِ  خَاصَّةً ، وَاخْتَارَهُ النَّحَّاسُ  ، قَالَ : وَيَدُلُّ عَلَى ذَلِكَ ثَلَاثَةُ أَشْيَاءَ : 

مِنْهَا أَنَّ الْيَهُودَ  ذَكَرُوا قَبْلَ هَذَا فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : لِلَّذِينَ هَادُوا   [ 5 \ 44 ] فَعَادَ الضَّمِيرُ عَلَيْهِمْ . 

وَمِنْهَا أَنَّ سِيَاقَ الْكَلَامِ يَدُلُّ عَلَى ذَلِكَ ، أَلَا تَرَى أَنَّ بَعْدَهُ وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ ، فَهَذَا الضَّمِيرُ لِلْيَهُودِ  بِإِجْمَاعٍ ، وَأَيْضًا فَإِنَّ الْيَهُودَ  هُمُ   الَّذِينَ أَنْكَرُوا الرَّجْمَ وَالْقِصَاصَ ، فَإِنْ قَالَ قَائِلٌ "   مَنْ " إِذَا كَانَتْ لِلْمُجَازَاةِ فَهِيَ عَامَّةٌ إِلَّا أَنْ يَقَعَ   دَلِيلٌ عَلَى تَخْصِيصِهَا ، قِيلَ لَهُ : " مَنْ " هُنَا بِمَعْنَى   الَّذِي ، مَعَ مَا ذَكَرْنَاهُ مِنَ الْأَدِلَّةِ وَالتَّقْرِيرِ ; وَالْيَهُودُ  الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَحْكُمُوا بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ ، فَهَذَا مِنْ أَحْسَنِ مَا قِيلَ فِي هَذَا . 

 [ ص: 407 ] وَيُرْوَى أَنَّ حُذَيْفَةَ  سُئِلَ عَنْ هَذِهِ الْآيَاتِ ، أَهِيَ فِي بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  ،   فَقَالَ : نَعَمْ هِيَ فِيهِمْ ، وَلَتَسْلُكُنَّ سَبِيلَهُمْ حَذْوَ   النَّعْلِ بِالنَّعْلِ ، وَقِيلَ : الْكَافِرُونَ لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ ،   وَالظَّالِمُونَ لِلْيَهُودِ  ، وَالْفَاسِقُونَ لِلنَّصَارَى  ، وَهَذَا اخْتِيَارُ  أَبِي بَكْرِ بْنِ الْعَرَبِيِّ  ، قَالَهُ : لِأَنَّهُ ظَاهِرُ الْآيَاتِ ، وَهُوَ اخْتِيَارُ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ،  وَجَابِرِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ  ،  وَابْنِ أَبِي زَائِدَةَ  ،  وَابْنِ شُبْرُمَةَ  ،  وَالشَّعْبِيِّ  أَيْضًا قَالَ  طَاوُسٌ  وَغَيْرُهُ : لَيْسَ بِكُفْرٍ يَنْقُلُ عَنِ الْمِلَّةِ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ كُفْرٌ دُونَ كُفْرٍ . 

وَهَذَا يَخْتَلِفُ إِنْ حَكَمَ بِمَا عِنْدَهُ عَلَى أَنَّهُ مِنْ عِنْدِ   اللَّهِ فَهُوَ تَبْدِيلٌ لَهُ يُوجِبُ الْكُفْرَ ، وَإِنْ حَكَمَ بِهِ   هَوًى وَمَعْصِيَةً فَهُوَ ذَنْبٌ تُدْرِكُهُ الْمَغْفِرَةُ عَلَى أَصْلِ   أَهْلِ السُّنَّةِ فِي الْغُفْرَانِ لِلْمُذْنِبِينَ ، قَالَ الْقُشَيْرِيُّ    : وَمَذْهَبُ الْخَوَارِجِ  أَنَّ مَنِ ارْتَشَى ، وَحَكَمَ بِحُكْمِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ فَهُوَ كَافِرٌ ، وَعَزَا هَذَا إِلَى الْحَسَنِ  ، وَالسُّدِّيِّ  ، وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ  أَيْضًا   : أَخَذَ اللَّهُ عَلَى الْحُكَّامِ ثَلَاثَةَ أَشْيَاءَ : أَلَّا   يَتَّبِعُوا الْهَوَى ، وَأَلَّا يَخْشَوُا النَّاسَ وَيَخْشَوْهُ ،   وَأَلَّا يَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا ، انْتَهَى كَلَامُ الْقُرْطُبِيِّ    . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - : الظَّاهِرُ الْمُتَبَادِرُ مِنْ سِيَاقِ الْآيَاتِ أَنَّ آيَةَ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ ، نَازِلَةٌ فِي الْمُسْلِمِينَ ; لِأَنَّهُ تَعَالَى قَالَ قَبْلَهَا مُخَاطِبًا لِمُسْلِمِي هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ : فَلَا تَخْشَوُا النَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِ وَلَا تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ ،   فَالْخِطَابُ لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ كَمَا هُوَ ظَاهِرٌ مُتَبَادِرٌ مِنْ   سِيَاقِ الْآيَةِ ، وَعَلَيْهِ فَالْكُفْرُ إِمَّا كُفْرٌ دُونَ كَفْرٍ ،   وَإِمَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ فَعَلَ ذَلِكَ مُسْتَحِلًّا لَهُ ، أَوْ قَاصِدًا   بِهِ جَحْدَ أَحْكَامِ اللَّهِ وَرَدِّهَا مَعَ الْعِلْمِ بِهَا . 

أَمَّا مَنْ حَكَمَ بِغَيْرِ حُكْمِ اللَّهِ ، وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّهُ   مُرْتَكِبٌ ذَنْبًا ، فَاعِلٌ قَبِيحًا ، وَإِنَّمَا حَمَلَهُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ   الْهَوَى فَهُوَ مِنْ سَائِرِ عُصَاةِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، وَسِيَاقُ   الْقُرْآنِ ظَاهِرٌ أَيْضًا فِي أَنَّ آيَةَ : فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ ، فِي الْيَهُودِ    ; لِأَنَّهُ قَالَ قَبْلَهَا : وَكَتَبْنَا   عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ بِالْعَيْنِ   وَالْأَنْفَ بِالْأَنْفِ وَالْأُذُنَ بِالْأُذُنِ وَالسِّنَّ بِالسِّنِّ   وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ فَمَنْ تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لَهُ وَمَنْ   لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ   . 

فَالْخِطَابُ لَهُمْ لِوُضُوحِ دَلَالَةِ السِّيَاقِ عَلَيْهِ كَمَا أَنَّهُ ظَاهِرٌ أَيْضًا فِي أَنَّ آيَةَ : فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ فِي النَّصَارَى    ; لِأَنَّهُ قَالَ قَبْلَهَا : وَلْيَحْكُمْ   أَهْلُ الْإِنْجِيلِ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ   بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ   . 

وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ تَحْرِيرَ الْمَقَامِ فِي هَذَا الْبَحْثِ أَنَّ الْكُفْرَ  ، وَالظُّلْمَ ، وَالْفِسْقَ ، كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهَا   [ ص: 408 ] رُبَّمَا أُطْلِقَ فِي الشَّرْعِ مُرَادًا بِهِ الْمَعْصِيَةُ تَارَةً ، وَالْكُفْرَ الْمُخْرِجَ مِنَ الْمِلَّةِ أُخْرَى : وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ ،   مُعَارَضَةً لِلرُّسُلِ وَإِبْطَالًا لِأَحْكَامِ اللَّهِ ، فَظُلْمُهُ   وَفِسْقُهُ وَكُفْرُهُ كُلُّهَا كُفْرٌ مُخْرِجٌ عَنِ الْمِلَّةِ ، وَمَنْ   لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ مُعْتَقِدًا أَنَّهُ مُرْتَكِبٌ   حَرَامًا فَاعِلٌ قَبِيحًا فَكُفْرُهُ وَظُلْمُهُ وَفِسْقُهُ غَيْرُ   مُخْرِجٍ عَنِ الْمِلَّةِ ، وَقَدْ عَرَفْتَ أَنَّ ظَاهِرَ الْقُرْآنِ   يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ الْأُولَى فِي الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، وَالثَّانِيَةَ فِي الْيَهُودِ  ، وَالثَّالِثَةَ فِي النَّصَارَى  ، وَالْعِبْرَةُ بِعُمُومِ الْأَلْفَاظِ لَا بِخُصُوصِ الْأَسْبَابِ ، وَتَحْقِيقُ أَحْكَامِ الْكُلِّ هُوَ مَا رَأَيْتَ ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ الْآيَةَ ، قَدْ قَدَّمْنَا احْتِجَاجَ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى بِعُمُومِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ عَلَى قَتْلِ الْمُسْلِمِ بِالذِّمِّيِّ ،   وَنَفْسُ الْآيَةِ فِيهَا إِشَارَةٌ إِلَى أَنَّ الْكَافِرَ لَا يَدْخُلُ   فِي عُمُومِ الْآيَةِ ، كَمَا ذَهَبَ إِلَيْهِ جُمْهُورُ الْعُلَمَاءِ ،   وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : فَمَنْ تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لَهُ الْآيَةَ . 

وَمِنَ الْمَعْلُومِ أَنَّ الْكَافِرَ لَيْسَ مِنَ الْمُتَصَدِّقِي  نَ   الَّذِينَ تَكُونُ صَدَقَتُهُمْ كَفَّارَةٌ لَهُمْ ; لِأَنَّ الْكُفْرَ   سَيِّئَةٌ لَا تَنْفَعُ مَعَهَا حَسَنَةٌ ، نَبَّهَ عَلَى هَذَا  إِسْمَاعِيلُ الْقَاضِي  فِي " أَحْكَامِ الْقُرْآنِ " ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " فَتْحِ الْبَارِي " ، وَمَا ذَكَرَهُ  إِسْمَاعِيلُ الْقَاضِي  مِنْ   أَنَّ الْآيَةَ تَدُلُّ أَيْضًا عَلَى عَدَمِ دُخُولِ الْعَبْدِ ،  بِنَاءً  عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَا يَصِحُّ لَهُ التَّصَدُّقُ بِجُرْحِهِ ;  لِأَنَّ  الْحَقَّ لِسَيِّدِهِ غَيْرُ مُسَلَّمٍ ; لِأَنَّ مِنَ  الْعُلَمَاءِ مَنْ  يَقُولُ : إِنَّ الْأُمُورَ الْمُتَعَلِّقَة  َ بِبَدَنِ  الْعَبْدِ ،  كَالْقِصَاصِ لَهُ الْعَفْوُ فِيهَا دُونَ سَيِّدِهِ ،  وَعَلَيْهِ فَلَا  مَانِعَ مَنْ تَصْدُّقِهِ بِجُرْحِهِ ، وَعَلَى قَوْلِ  مَنْ قَالَ : إِنْ  مَعْنَى فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لَهُ ،   أَنَّ التَّصَدُّقَ بِالْجِنَايَةِ كَفَّارَةٌ لِلْجَانِي ، لَا   لِلْمَجْنِيِّ عَلَيْهِ ، فَلَا مَانِعَ أَيْضًا مِنَ الِاسْتِدْلَالِ   الْمَذْكُورِ بِالْآيَةِ ; لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَذْكُرُ عَنِ الْكَافِرِ   أَنَّهُ مُتَصَدِّقٌ ; لِأَنَّ الْكَافِرَ لَا صَدَقَةَ لَهُ لِكُفْرِهِ ،   وَمَا هُوَ بَاطِلٌ لَا فَائِدَةَ فِيهِ لَا يَذْكُرُهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ،   فِي مَعْرِضِ التَّقْرِيرِ وَالْإِثْبَاتِ ، مَعَ أَنَّ هَذَا الْقَوْلَ   ضَعِيفٌ فِي مَعْنَى الْآيَةِ . 

وَجُمْهُورُ الْعُلَمَاءِ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ  ،   فَمَنْ بَعْدَهُمْ : عَلَى أَنَّ مَعْنَاهَا فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ   لِلْمُتَصَدِّقِ ، وَهُوَ أَظْهَرُ ; لِأَنَّ الضَّمِيرَ فِيهِ عَائِدٌ   إِلَى مَذْكُورٍ ، وَذَلِكَ فِي الْمُؤْمِنِ قَطْعًا دُونَ الْكَافِرِ ،   فَالِاسْتِدْلَا  لُ بِالْآيَةِ ظَاهِرٌ جِدًّا . 

تَنْبِيهٌ 

احْتَجَّ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ بِهَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ عَلَى   أَنَّهُ لَا يُقْتَلُ اثْنَانِ بِوَاحِدٍ ; لِأَنَّهُمَا لَوْ قُتِلَا بِهِ   لَخَرَجَ عَنْ قَوْلِهِ : أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ   ; لِكَوْنِهِمَا نَفْسَيْنِ بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ . 

 [ ص: 409 ] وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِهَذَا مُتَمَسِّكًا بِهَذَا الدَّلِيلِ ابْنُ الزُّبَيْرِ  ،  وَالزُّهْرِيُّ  ،  وَابْنُ سِيرِينَ  ،  وَحَبِيبُ بْنُ أَبِي ثَابِتٍ  ، وَعَبْدُ الْمَلِكِ  ، وَرَبِيعَةُ  ، وَدَاوُدُ  ، وَابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ  ، وَحَكَاهُ ابْنُ أَبِي مُوسَى  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَرُوِيَ عَنْ  مُعَاذِ بْنِ جَبَلٍ  ، وَابْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ  ،  وَابْنِ سِيرِينَ  ،  وَالزُّهْرِيِّ  أَنَّهُ   يُقْتَلُ مِنْهُمْ وَاحِدٌ ، وَيُؤْخَذُ مِنَ الْبَاقِينَ حِصَصُهُمْ  مِنَ  الدِّيَةِ ; لِأَنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ مُكَافِئٌ لَهُ ، فَلَا   تُسْتَوْفَى أَبْدَالٌ بِمُبْدَلٍ وَاحِدٍ ، كَمَا لَا تَجِبُ دِيَاتٌ   لِمَقْتُولٍ وَاحِدٍ ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَمَّنْ ذَكَرْنَا  ابْنُ قُدَامَةَ  فِي " الْمُغْنِي " . 

وَقَالُوا مُقْتَضَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : الْحُرُّ بِالْحُرِّ   [ 2 \ 178 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ ،   أَنَّهُ لَا يُؤْخَذُ بِالنَّفْسِ أَكْثَرُ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ ،   قَالُوا : وَلِأَنَّ التَّفَاوُتَ فِي الْأَوْصَافِ يَمْنَعُ الْقِصَاصَ ،   بِدَلِيلِ عَدَمِ قَتْلِ الْحُرِّ بِالْعَبْدِ ، وَالتَّفَاوُتَ فِي   الْعَدَدِ أَوْلَى . 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ    : لَا حُجَّةَ مَعَ مَنْ أَوْجَبَ قَتَلَ جَمَاعَةٍ بِوَاحِدٍ ، وَعَدَمِ قَتْلِ الْجَمَاعَةِ بِالْوَاحِدِ رِوَايَةٌ عَنِ  الْإِمَامِ أَحْمَدَ    . 

وَالرِّوَايَةُ الْمَشْهُورَةُ عَنِ  الْإِمَامِ أَحْمَدَ  ، وَمَذْهَبُ الْأَئِمَّةِ الثَّلَاثَةِ : أَنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ الْجَمَاعَةُ بِالْوَاحِدِ ، وَقَدْ ثَبَتَ عَنْ  عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ  أَنَّهُ قَتَلَ سَبْعَةً بِوَاحِدٍ ، وَقَالَ : لَوْ تَمَالَأَ عَلَيْهِ أَهْلُ صَنْعَاءَ  لَقَتَلْتُهُمْ بِهِ جَمِيعًا ، وَرُوِيَ نَحْوُ ذَلِكَ عَنْ عَلِيٍّ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - فَإِنَّهُ تَوَقَّفَ عَنْ قِتَالِ الْحَرُورِيَّةِ  حَتَّى يُحْدِثُوا ، فَلَمَّا ذَبَحُوا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ خَبَّابٍ  ، كَمَا تُذْبَحُ الشَّاةُ ، وَأُخْبِرَ عَلِيٌّ  بِذَلِكَ قَالَ : اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ نَادُوهُمْ أَنْ أَخْرِجُوا إِلَيْنَا قَاتِلَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ خِبَّابٍ  ، فَقَالُوا : كُلُّنَا قَتَلَهُ ، ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ ، فَقَالَ عَلِيٌّ  لِأَصْحَابِهِ : دُونَكُمُ الْقَوْمَ ، فَمَا لَبِثَ أَنْ قَتَلَهُمْ عَلِيٌّ  وَأَصْحَابُهُ ، نَقَلَهُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  عَنِ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ِّ  فِي " سُنَنِهِ " . 

وَيَزِيدُ  قَتْلَ الْجَمَاعَةِ بِالْوَاحِدِ مَا رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيُّ  عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ  ،  وَأَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ : " لَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ السَّمَاءِ ، وَأَهْلَ الْأَرْضِ اشْتَرَكُوا فِي دَمِ مُؤْمِنٍ لَأَكَبَّهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي النَّارِ   " . قَالَ فِيهِ التِّرْمِذِيُّ    : حَدِيثٌ غَرِيبٌ ، نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ    . 

وَرَوَى الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  فِي " السُّنَنِ الْكُبْرَى " نَحْوَهُ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  مَرْفُوعًا ، وَزَادَ : " إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ " ، وَرَوَى الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  أَيْضًا عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  ، عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " مَنْ   أَعَانَ عَلَى قَتْلِ مُسْلِمٍ بِشَطْرِ كَلِمَةٍ لَقِيَ اللَّهَ عَزَّ   وَجَلَّ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ مَكْتُوبًا بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْهِ آيِسٌ مِنْ   رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ   " . 

وَرُوِيَ عَنِ  الْمُغِيرَةِ بْنِ شُعْبَةَ  ،  وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَبِهِ قَالَ  سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ  ، وَالْحَسَنُ  ،   [ ص: 410 ] وَأَبُو سَلَمَةَ  ، وَعَطَاءٌ  ، وَقَتَادَةُ  ،  وَالثَّوْرِيُّ  ،  وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ُّ  ، وَإِسْحَاقُ  ،  وَأَبُو ثَوْرٍ  ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُمُ  ابْنُ قُدَامَةَ  فِي الْمُغْنِي : أَنَّ الْجَمَاعَةَ تُقْتَلُ بِالْوَاحِدِ ، وَرَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  عَنْ عُمَرَ  ، وَعَلِيٍّ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - أَيْضًا ، وَلَمْ يُعْلَمْ لَهُمَا مُخَالِفٌ فِي الصَّحَابَةِ  ، فَصَارَ إِجْمَاعًا سُكُوتِيًّا ، وَاعْتَرَضَهُ بَعْضُهُمْ بِأَنَّ ابْنَ الزُّبَيْرِ  ثَبَتَ عَنْهُ عَدَمُ قَتْلِ الْجَمَاعَةِ بِالْوَاحِدِ ، كَمَا قَالَهُ ابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ    . 

وَإِذَنْ فَالْخِلَافُ وَاقِعٌ بَيْنَ الصَّحَابَةِ  ، وَالْمُقَرَّرُ فِي الْأُصُولِ أَنَّ الصَّحَابَةَ  إِذَا اخْتَلَفُوا ، لَمْ يَجُزِ الْعَمَلُ بِأَحَدِ الْقَوْلَيْنِ إِلَّا بِتَرْجِيحٍ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - : وَيَتَرَجَّحُ مَذْهَبُ   الْجُمْهُورِ الَّذِي هُوَ قَتْلُ الْجَمَاعَةِ بِالْوَاحِدِ ، بِأَنَّ   اللَّهَ تَعَالَى قَالَ : وَلَكُمْ فِي الْقِصَاصِ حَيَاةٌ     [ 2 \ 179 ] ، يَعْنِي أَنَّ مَنْ عُلِمَ أَنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ إِذَا قَتَلَ   يَكُونُ ذَلِكَ رَادِعًا لَهُ وَزَاجِرًا عَنِ الْقَتْلِ ، وَلَوْ كَانَ   الِاثْنَانِ لَا يُقْتَصُّ مِنْهُمَا لِلْوَاحِدِ ، لَكَانَ كُلُّ مَنْ   أَحَبَّ أَنْ يَقْتُلَ مُسْلِمًا ، أَخَذَ وَاحِدًا مِنْ أَعْوَانِهِ   فَقَتَلَهُ مَعَهُ ، فَلَمْ يَكُنْ هُنَاكَ رَادِعٌ عَنِ الْقَتْلِ ;   وَبِذَلِكَ تَضِيعُ حِكْمَةُ الْقِصَاصِ مِنْ أَصْلِهَا ، مَعَ أَنَّ   الْمُتَمَالِئِي  نَ عَلَى الْقَتْلِ يَصْدُقُ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ   أَنَّهُ قَاتِلٌ ، فَيُقْتَلُ ، وَيَدُلُّ لَهُ أَنَّ الْجَمَاعَةَ لَوْ   قَذَفُوا وَاحِدًا لَوَجَبَ حَدُّ الْقَذْفِ عَلَى جَمِيعِهِمْ ،   وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الْإِنْجِيلِ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ ،   لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا شَيْئًا مِمَّا أَنْزَلَ فِي الْإِنْجِيلِ الَّذِي   أَمَرَ أَهْلَ الْإِنْجِيلِ بِالْحُكْمِ بِهِ ، وَبَيَّنَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ   أُخَرَ أَنَّ مِنْ ذَلِكَ الْبِشَارَةَ بِمَبْعَثِ نَبِيِّنَا مُحَمَّدٍ    - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَوُجُوبِ اتِّبَاعِهِ ، وَالْإِيمَانِ بِهِ كَقَوْلِهِ : وَإِذْ   قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ يَابَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ   اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ   وَمُبَشِّرًا بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ   [ 61 \ 6 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : الَّذِينَ   يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الْأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ   مَكْتُوبًا عِنْدَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالْإِنْجِيلِ الْآيَةَ [ 7 \ 157 ] ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (63)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (18)
صـ 411 إلى صـ 415


لَطِيفَةٌ لَهَا مُنَاسَبَةٌ بِهَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ : ذَكَرَ   بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ أَنَّ نَصْرَانِيًّا قَالَ لِعَالِمٍ مِنْ عُلَمَاءِ   الْمُسْلِمِينَ : نَاظِرْنِي فِي الْإِسْلَامِ وَالْمَسِيحِيَّ  ةِ   أَيُّهُمَا أَفْضَلُ ؟ فَقَالَ الْعَالِمُ لِلنَّصْرَانِيّ  ِ : هَلُمَّ   إِلَى الْمُنَاظَرَةِ فِي ذَلِكَ ، فَقَالَ النَّصْرَانِيُّ : الْمُتَّفَقُ   عَلَيْهِ أَحَقُّ بِالِاتِّبَاعِ أَمِ الْمُخْتَلَفُ فِيهِ ؟ فَقَالَ   الْعَالِمُ : الْمُتَّفَقُ عَلَيْهِ أَحَقُّ بِالِاتِّبَاعِ مِنَ   الْمُخْتَلَفِ فِيهِ ، فَقَالَ النَّصْرَانِيُّ : إِذَنْ يَلْزَمُكُمُ   اتِّبَاعُ عِيسَى  مَعَنَا ، وَتَرْكُ اتِّبَاعِ مُحَمَّدٍ    - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لِأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ وَأَنْتُمْ نَتَّفِقُ عَلَى نُبُوَّةِ عِيسَى  ، وَنُخَالِفُكُمْ فِي نُبُوَّةِ مُحَمَّدٍ    - عَلَيْهِمَا الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ - فَقَالَ الْمُسْلِمُ : أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تَمْتَنِعُونَ مِنْ   [ ص: 411 ] اتِّبَاعِ الْمُتَّفَقِ عَلَيْهِ ; لِأَنَّ الْمُتَّفَقَ عَلَيْهِ الَّذِي هُوَ عِيسَى  قَالَ لَكُمْ : وَمُبَشِّرًا بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ ، فَلَوْ كُنْتُمْ مُتَّبِعِينَ عِيسَى  حَقًّا لَاتَّبَعْتُمْ مُحَمَّدًا      - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَظَهَرَ أَنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمُ   الَّذِينَ لَمْ تَتَّبِعُوا الْمُتَّفَقَ عَلَيْهِ وَلَا غَيْرَهُ ،   فَانْقَطَعَ النَّصْرَانِيُّ . 

وَلَا شَكَّ أَنَّ النَّصَارَى  لَوْ كَانُوا مُتَّبِعِينَ عِيسَى  ، لَاتَّبَعُوا مُحَمَّدًا    - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ قَدْ قَدَّمْنَا أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ فِي النَّصَارَى  ، وَالَّتِي قَبْلَهَا فِي الْيَهُودِ  ، وَالَّتِي قَبْلَ تِلْكَ فِي الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، كَمَا يَقْتَضِيهِ ظَاهِرُ الْقُرْآنِ . 

وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا أَنَّ الْكُفْرَ ، وَالظُّلْمَ ، وَالْفِسْقَ كُلَّهَا   يُطْلَقُ عَلَى الْمَعْصِيَةِ بِمَا دُونَ الْكُفْرِ ، وَعَلَى الْكُفْرِ   الْمُخْرِجِ مِنَ الْمِلَّةِ نَفْسِهِ ، فَمِنَ الْكُفْرِ بِمَعْنَى   الْمَعْصِيَةِ قَوْلُهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لَمَّا   سَأَلَتْهُ الْمَرْأَةُ عَنْ سَبَبِ كَوْنِ النِّسَاءِ أَكْثَرَ أَهْلِ   النَّارِ ، " إِنَّ ذَلِكَ وَاقِعٌ بِسَبَبِ كُفْرِهِنَّ " ، ثُمَّ   فَسَّرَهُ بِأَنَّهُنَّ يَكْفُرْنَ الْعَشِيرَ ، وَمِنَ الْكُفْرِ   بِمَعْنَى الْمُخْرِجِ عَنِ الْمِلَّةِ ، قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : قُلْ يَاأَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ لَا أَعْبُدُ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ الْآيَةَ [ 109 \ 1 ، 2 ] ، وَمِنَ الظُّلْمِ بِمَعْنَى الْكُفْرِ ، قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَالْكَافِرُونَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ   [ 2 \ 254 ] ، وَقَوْلُهُ : وَلَا تَدْعُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لَا يَنْفَعُكَ وَلَا يَضُرُّكَ فَإِنْ فَعَلْتَ فَإِنَّكَ إِذًا مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ   [ 10 \ 106 ] ، وَقَوْلُهُ : إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ   [ 31 \ 13 ] ، وَمِنْهُ بِمَعْنَى الْمَعْصِيَةِ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : فَمِنْهُمْ ظَالِمٌ لِنَفْسِهِ وَمِنْهُمْ مُقْتَصِدٌ الْآيَةَ [ 35 \ 32 ] ، وَمِنَ الْفِسْقِ بِمَعْنَى الْكُفْرِ قَوْلُهُ : وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فَسَقُوا فَمَأْوَاهُمُ النَّارُ كُلَّمَا أَرَادُوا أَنْ يَخْرُجُوا مِنْهَا أُعِيدُوا فِيهَا الْآيَةَ [ 32 \ 20 ] ، وَمِنْهُ بِمَعْنَى الْمَعْصِيَةِ قَوْلُهُ فِي الَّذِينَ قَذَفُوا عَائِشَةَ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا - : وَلَا تَقْبَلُوا لَهُمْ شَهَادَةً أَبَدًا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ   [ 24 \ 4 ] . 

وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ الْقَذْفَ لَيْسَ بِمُخْرِجٍ عَنِ الْمِلَّةِ ، وَيَدُلُّ لَهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : إِنَّ الَّذِينَ جَاءُوا بِالْإِفْكِ عُصْبَةٌ مِنْكُمْ   [ 24 \ 11 ] ، وَمِنَ الْفِسْقِ بِمَعْنَى الْمَعْصِيَةِ أَيْضًا قَوْلُهُ فِي  الْوَلِيدِ بْنِ عُقْبَةَ    : يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ جَاءَكُمْ فَاسِقٌ بِنَبَإٍ فَتَبَيَّنُوا الْآيَةَ [ 49 \ 6 ] . 

وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا أَنَّ الْعِبْرَةَ بِعُمُومِ الْأَلْفَاظِ لَا بِخُصُوصِ الْأَسْبَابِ ،   فَمَنْ كَانَ امْتِنَاعُهُ مِنَ الْحُكْمِ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ ،   لِقَصْدِ مُعَارَضَتِهِ وَرَدِّهِ ، وَالِامْتِنَاعِ مِنِ الْتِزَامِهِ   فَهُوَ كَافِرٌ ظَالِمٌ فَاسِقٌ كُلُّهَا بِمَعْنَاهَا الْمُخْرِجِ مِنَ   الْمِلَّةِ ، وَمَنْ كَانَ امْتِنَاعُهُ مِنَ الْحُكْمِ لِهَوًى وَهُوَ   يَعْتَقِدُ قُبْحَ فِعْلِهِ ، فَكُفْرُهُ وَظُلْمُهُ وَفِسْقُهُ غَيْرُ   الْمُخْرِجِ مِنَ الْمِلَّةِ ، إِلَّا إِذَا كَانَ مَا امْتَنَعَ مِنَ   الْحُكْمِ بِهِ   [ ص: 412 ] شَرْطًا  فِي  صِحَّةِ إِيمَانِهِ ، كَالِامْتِنَاعِ مِنِ اعْتِقَادِ مَا لَا بُدَّ  مِنِ  اعْتِقَادِهِ ، هَذَا هُوَ الظَّاهِرُ فِي الْآيَاتِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ ،   كَمَا قَدَّمْنَا وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَتَّخِذُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاءَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ   [ 5 \ 51 ] ، ذَكَرَ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّ الْيَهُودَ  وَالنَّصَارَى  بَعْضُهُمْ   أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ أَنَّ   وِلَايَةَ بَعْضِهِمْ لِبَعْضٍ زَائِفَةٌ لَيْسَتْ خَالِصَةً ; لِأَنَّهَا   لَا تَسْتَنِدُ عَلَى أَسَاسٍ صَحِيحٍ ، هُوَ دِينُ الْإِسْلَامِ ،   فَبَيَّنَ أَنَّ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ بَيْنَ النَّصَارَى  دَائِمَةٌ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ، بِقَوْلِهِ : وَمِنَ   الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَهُمْ فَنَسُوا   حَظًّا مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ فَأَغْرَيْنَا بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ   وَالْبَغْضَاءَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ   [ 5 \ 14 ] ، وَبَيَّنَ مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ فِي الْيَهُودِ  أَيْضًا ، حَيْثُ قَالَ فِيهِمْ : وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ  يَدُ   اللَّهِ مَغْلُولَةٌ غُلَّتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَلُعِنُوا بِمَا قَالُوا بَلْ   يَدَاهُ مَبْسُوطَتَانِ يُنْفِقُ كَيْفَ يَشَاءُ وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كَثِيرًا   مِنْهُمْ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا   وَأَلْقَيْنَا بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ إِلَى يَوْمِ   الْقِيَامَةِ   [ 5 \ 64 ] ، وَالظَّاهِرُ أَنَّهَا فِي الْيَهُودِ  فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ ، كَمَا هُوَ صَرِيحُ السِّيَاقِ ، خِلَافًا لِمَنْ قَالَ : إِنَّهَا بَيْنَ الْيَهُودِ  وَالنَّصَارَى    . 

وَصَرَّحَ تَعَالَى بِعَدَمِ اتِّفَاقِ الْيَهُودِ  مُعَلِّلًا لَهُ بِعَدَمِ عُقُولِهِمْ فِي قَوْلِهِ : تَحْسَبُهُمْ جَمِيعًا وَقُلُوبُهُمْ شَتَّى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لَا يَعْقِلُونَ   [ 59 \ 14 ] . 

تَنْبِيهٌ 

أَخَذَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ ، أَنَّ الْيَهُودِيَّ وَالنَّصْرَانِي  َّ يَتَوَارَثَانِ ، وَرَدَّهُ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، بِأَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْآيَةِ ، وِلَايَةُ الْيَهُودِ  لِخُصُوصِ الْيَهُودِ  ، وَالنَّصَارَى  لِخُصُوصِ النَّصَارَى  ، وَعَلَى هَذَا الْمَعْنَى فَلَا دَلِيلَ فِي الْآيَةِ لِتَوَارُثِ الْيَهُودِ  وَالنَّصَارَى    . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ ذَكَرَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ ، أَنَّ مَنْ تَوَلَّى الْيَهُودَ  وَالنَّصَارَى  مِنَ   الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، فَإِنَّهُ يَكُونُ مِنْهُمْ بِتَوَلِّيهِ إِيَّاهُمْ ،   وَبَيَّنَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ أَنَّ تَوَلِّيَهُمْ مُوجِبٌ لِسُخْطِ   اللَّهِ ، وَالْخُلُودِ فِي عَذَابِهِ ، وَأَنَّ مُتَوَلِّيَهُمْ لَوْ   كَانَ مُؤْمِنًا مَا تَوَلَّاهُمْ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : تَرَى   كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ يَتَوَلَّوْنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَبِئْسَ مَا   قَدَّمَتْ لَهُمْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ أَنْ سَخِطَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَفِي   الْعَذَابِ هُمْ خَالِدُونَ وَلَوْ  كَانُوا  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالنَّبِيِّ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مَا   اتَّخَذُوهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ وَلَكِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ   [ 5 \ 80 ، 81 ] . 

 [ ص: 413 ] وَنَهَى فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ عَنْ تَوَلِّيهِمْ مُبَيِّنًا سَبَبَ التَّنْفِيرِ مِنْهُ ; وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ : يَاأَيُّهَا   الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَتَوَلَّوْا قَوْمًا غَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ   قَدْ يَئِسُوا مِنَ الْآخِرَةِ كَمَا يَئِسَ الْكُفَّارُ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ   الْقُبُورِ   [ 60 \ 13 ] . 

وَبَيَّنَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ : أَنَّ مَحَلَّ ذَلِكَ ، فِيمَا إِذَا لَمْ   تَكُنِ الْمُوَالَاةُ بِسَبَبِ خَوْفٍ ، وَتَقِيَّةٍ ، وَإِنْ كَانَتْ   بِسَبَبِ ذَلِكَ فَصَاحِبُهَا مَعْذُورٌ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : لَا   يَتَّخِذِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ   الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ فِي شَيْءٍ   إِلَّا أَنْ تَتَّقُوا مِنْهُمْ تُقَاةً   [ 3 \ 28 ] ، فَهَذِهِ الْآيَةُ الْكَرِيمَةُ فِيهَا بَيَانٌ لِكُلِّ الْآيَاتِ الْقَاضِيَةِ بِمَنْعِ مُوَالَاةِ الْكُفَّارِ مُطْلَقًا   وَإِيضَاحٌ ; لِأَنَّ مَحَلَّ ذَلِكَ فِي حَالَةِ الِاخْتِيَارِ ،   وَأَمَّا عِنْدَ الْخَوْفِ وَالتَّقِيَّةِ ، فَيُرَخَّصُ فِي   مُوَالَاتِهِمْ ، بِقَدْرِ الْمُدَارَاةِ الَّتِي يَكْتَفِي بِهَا   شَرُّهُمْ ، وَيُشْتَرَطُ فِي ذَلِكَ سَلَامَةُ الْبَاطِنِ مِنْ تِلْكَ   الْمُوَالَاةِ : [ الْوَافِرُ ] 


**وَمَنْ يَأْتِي الْأُمُورَ عَلَى اضْطِرَارٍ فَلَيْسَ كَمِثْلِ آتِيهَا اخْتِيَارًا* *

وَيُفْهَمُ مِنْ ظَوَاهِرِ هَذِهِ الْآيَاتِ أَنَّ مَنْ تَوَلَّى   الْكُفَّارَ عَمْدًا اخْتِيَارًا ، رَغْبَةً فِيهِمْ أَنَّهُ كَافِرٌ   مِثْلَهُمْ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : فَتَرَى الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ يُسَارِعُونَ فِيهِمْ يَقُولُونَ نَخْشَى أَنْ تُصِيبَنَا دَائِرَةٌ فَعَسَى   اللَّهُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِالْفَتْحِ أَوْ أَمْرٍ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ   فَيُصْبِحُوا عَلَى مَا أَسَرُّوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ نَادِمِينَ وَيَقُولُ   الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَهَؤُلَاءِ الَّذِينَ أَقْسَمُوا بِاللَّهِ جَهْدَ   أَيْمَانِهِمْ إِنَّهُمْ لَمَعَكُمْ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فَأَصْبَحُوا   خَاسِرِينَ   . 

ذَكَرَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّ الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ ، وَهُمُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ ، يَعْتَذِرُونَ عَنْ مُوَالَاةِ الْكَفَّارِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ  بِأَنَّهُمْ يَخْشَوْنَ أَنْ تَدُورَ عَلَيْهِمُ الدَّوَائِرُ ، أَيْ دُوَلُ الدَّهْرِ الدَّائِرَةُ مِنْ قَوْمٍ إِلَى قَوْمٍ ، كَمَا قَالَ الشَّاعِرُ : [ الْوَافِرُ ] 


**إِذَا مَا الدَّهْرُ جَرَّ عَلَى أُنَاسٍ كَلَاكِلَهُ أَنَاخَ بِآخَرِينَا* *

يَعْنُونَ إِمَّا بِقَحْطٍ فَلَا يَمِيرُونَنَا ، وَلَا يَتَفَضَّلُوا   عَلَيْنَا ، وَإِمَّا بِظَفَرِ الْكُفَّارِ بِالْمُسْلِمِين  َ ، فَلَا   يَدُومُ الْأَمْرُ لِلنَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   وَأَصْحَابِهِ ، زَعْمًا مِنْهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ عِنْدَ تَقَلُّبِ الدَّهْرِ   بِنَحْوِ مَا ذُكِرَ ، يَكُونُ لَهُمْ أَصْدِقَاءُ كَانُوا مُحَافِظِينَ   عَلَى صَدَاقَتِهِمْ ; فَيَنَالُونَ مِنْهُمْ مَا يُؤَمِّلُ الصَّدِيقُ   مِنْ صَدِيقِهِ ، وَأَنَّ الْمُسْلِمِينَ يَتَعَجَّبُونَ مِنْ كَذِبِهِمْ   فِي إِقْسَامِهِمْ بِاللَّهِ جَهْدَ أَيْمَانِهِمْ ، إِنَّهُمْ لَمَعَ   الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، وَبَيَّنَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ : أَنَّ تِلْكَ   الدَّوَائِرَ الَّتِي حَافَظُوا مِنْ أَجْلِهَا عَلَى صَدَاقَةِ   [ ص: 414 ] الْيَهُودِ  ، أَنَّهَا لَا تَدُورُ إِلَّا عَلَى الْيَهُودِ  ، وَالْكُفَّارِ ، وَلَا تَدُورُ عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، بِقَوْلِهِ : فَعَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِالْفَتْحِ أَوْ أَمْرٍ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ الْآيَةَ ، وَعَسَى مِنَ اللَّهِ نَافِذَةٌ ; لِأَنَّهُ الْكَرِيمُ الْعَظِيمُ الَّذِي لَا يُطْمَعُ إِلَّا فِيمَا يُعْطِي . 

وَالْفَتْحُ الْمَذْكُورُ قِيلَ : هُوَ فَتْحُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ لِبِلَادِ   الْمُشْرِكِينَ ، وَقِيلَ : الْفَتْحُ الْحُكْمُ ، كَقَوْلِهِ : رَبَّنَا افْتَحْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ قَوْمِنَا بِالْحَقِّ وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الْفَاتِحِينَ   [ 7 \ 89 ] ، وَعَلَيْهِ فَهُوَ حُكْمُ اللَّهِ بِقَتْلِ مُقَاتِلَةِ بَنِي قُرَيْظَةَ  ، وَسَبْيِ ذَرَارِيِّهِمْ ، وَإِجْلَاءِ بَنِي النَّضِيرِ  ، وَقِيلَ : هُوَ فَتْحُ مَكَّةَ  ، وَهُوَ رَاجِعٌ إِلَى الْأَوَّلِ . 

وَبَيَّنَ تَعَالَى فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ أَنَّ سَبَبَ حَلِفِهِمْ   بِالْكَذِبِ لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ ، أَنَّهُمْ مِنْهُمْ ، إِنَّمَا هُوَ   الْفَرَقُ أَيِ الْخَوْفُ ، وَأَنَّهُمْ لَوْ وَجَدُوا مَحَلًّا   يَسْتَتِرُونَ فِيهِ عَنِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ لَسَارَعُوا إِلَيْهِ ؛ لِشِدَّةِ   بُغْضِهِمْ لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ : وَيَحْلِفُونَ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُمْ لَمِنْكُمْ وَمَا هُمْ مِنْكُمْ وَلَكِنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ يَفْرَقُونَ لَوْ يَجِدُونَ مَلْجَأً أَوْ مَغَارَاتٍ أَوْ مُدَّخَلًا لَوَلَّوْا إِلَيْهِ وَهُمْ يَجْمَحُونَ   [ 9 \ 56 ، 57 ] ، فَفِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ بَيَانُ سَبَبِ أَيْمَانِ الْمُنَافِقِينَ ، وَنَظِيرُهَا قَوْلُهُ : اتَّخَذُوا أَيْمَانَهُمْ جُنَّةً   [ 58 \ 16 ] . 

وَبَيَّنَ تَعَالَى فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ ، أَنَّهُمْ يَحْلِفُونَ تِلْكَ   الْأَيْمَانَ لِيَرْضَى عَنْهُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ ، وَأَنَّهُمْ إِنْ رَضُوا   عَنْهُمْ ، فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَرْضَى عَنْهُمْ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ : يَحْلِفُونَ لَكُمْ لِتَرْضَوْا عَنْهُمْ فَإِنْ تَرْضَوْا عَنْهُمْ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَرْضَى عَنِ الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ   [ 9 \ 96 ] . 

وَبَيَّنَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ : أَنَّهُمْ يُرِيدُونَ بِأَيْمَانِهِمْ   إِرْضَاءَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ، وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ أَحَقُّ   بِالْإِرْضَاءِ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ : يَحْلِفُونَ بِاللَّهِ لَكُمْ لِيُرْضُوكُمْ وَاللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَحَقُّ أَنْ يُرْضُوهُ إِنْ كَانُوا مُؤْمِنِينَ   [ 9 \ 62 ] . 

وَبَيَّنَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ أَنَّهُمْ يَحْلِفُونَ لَهُمْ لِيَرْضَوْا   عَنْهُمْ ، بِسَبَبِ أَنَّ لَهُمْ عُذْرًا صَحِيحًا ، وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ   أَمَرَهُمْ بِالْإِعْرَاضِ عَنْهُمْ ، لَا لِأَنَّ لَهُمْ عُذْرًا صَحِيحًا   ، بَلْ مَعَ الْإِعْلَامِ بِأَنَّهُمْ رِجْسٌ ، وَمَأْوَاهُمُ النَّارُ   بِسَبَبِ مَا كَسَبُوا مِنَ النِّفَاقِ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ : سَيَحْلِفُونَ   بِاللَّهِ لَكُمْ إِذَا انْقَلَبْتُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ لِتُعْرِضُوا عَنْهُمْ   فَأَعْرِضُوا عَنْهُمْ إِنَّهُمْ رِجْسٌ وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ جَزَاءً   بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ   [ 9 \ 95 ] . 

وَبَيَّنَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ : أَنَّ أَيْمَانَهُمُ الْكَاذِبَةَ سَبَبٌ لِإِهْلَاكِهِمْ أَنْفُسَهُمْ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ :   [ ص: 415 ] وَسَيَحْلِفُونَ بِاللَّهِ لَوِ اسْتَطَعْنَا لَخَرَجْنَا مَعَكُمْ يُهْلِكُونَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ الْآيَةَ [ 9 \ 42 ] . 

وَهَذِهِ الْأَسْبَابُ لِحَلِفِ الْمُنَافِقِينَ الَّتِي ذُكِرَتْ فِي   هَذِهِ الْآيَاتِ رَاجِعَةٌ جَمِيعًا إِلَى السَّبَبِ الْأَوَّلِ ، الَّذِي   هُوَ الْخَوْفُ ; لِأَنَّ خَوْفَهُمْ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ، هُوَ سَبَبُ   رَغْبَتِهِمْ فِي إِرْضَائِهِمْ ، وَإِعْرَاضِهِمْ عَنْهُمْ بِأَنْ لَا   يُؤْذُوهُمْ ، وَلِذَا حَلَفُوا لَهُمْ ، لِيُرْضُوهُمْ ، وَلِيُعْرِضُوا   عَنْهُمْ ، خَوْفًا مِنْ أَذَاهُمْ ، كَمَا هُوَ ظَاهِرٌ . 

تَنْبِيهٌ 

قَوْلُهُ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ : وَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَهَؤُلَاءِ الَّذِينَ أَقْسَمُوا   [ 5 \ 53 ] فِيهِ ثَلَاثُ قِرَاءَاتٍ سَبْعِيَّاتٍ   . 

الْأُولَى : يَقُولُ بِلَا وَاوٍ مَعَ الرَّفْعِ ، وَبِهَا قَرَأَ نَافِعٌ  ، وَابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  ، وَابْنُ عَامِرٍ    . 

الثَّانِيَةُ : وَيَقُولُ بِإِثْبَاتِ الْوَاوِ مَعَ رَفْعِ الْفِعْلِ أَيْضًا ، وَبِهَا قَرَأَ عَاصِمٌ  ، وَحَمْزَةُ  ،  وَالْكِسَائِيُّ    . 

الثَّالِثَةُ : بِإِثْبَاتِ الْوَاوِ ، وَنَصْبِ " يَقُولُ " عَطْفًا عَلَى ( أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِالْفَتْحِ   ) وَبِهَا قَرَأَ أَبُو عَمْرٍو    . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : يَا   أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَنْ يَرْتَدَّ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ   فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ أَذِلَّةٍ   عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَعِزَّةٍ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ الْآيَةَ . 

أَخْبَرَ تَعَالَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ   أَنَّهُمْ إِنِ ارْتَدَّ بَعْضُهُمْ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْتِي عِوَضًا عَنْ   ذَلِكَ الْمُرْتَدِّ بِقَوْمٍ مِنْ صِفَاتِهِمُ الذُّلُّ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ ،   وَالتَّوَاضُعُ لَهُمْ ، وَلِينُ الْجَانِبِ ، وَالْقَسْوَةُ  وَالشِّدَّةُ  عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ ، وَهَذَا مِنْ كَمَالِ صِفَاتِ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ،  وَبِهَذَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ نَبِيَّهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  فَأَمَرَهُ بِلِينِ الْجَانِبِ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ ،  بِقَوْلِهِ : وَاخْفِضْ جَنَاحَكَ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ   [ 15 \ 88 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَاخْفِضْ جَنَاحَكَ لِمَنِ اتَّبَعَكَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   [ 26 \ 215 ] ، وَأَمَرَهُ بِالْقَسْوَةِ عَلَى غَيْرِهِمْ بِقَوْلِهِ : يَاأَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ جَاهِدِ الْكُفَّارَ وَالْمُنَافِقِي  نَ وَاغْلُظْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ   [ 9 \ 73 ] ، وَأَثْنَى تَعَالَى عَلَى نَبِيِّهِ بِاللِّينِ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ لِنْتَ لَهُمْ وَلَوْ كُنْتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لَانْفَضُّوا مِنْ حَوْلِكَ الْآيَةَ   [ 3 \ 159 ] ، وَصَرَّحَ بِأَنَّ ذَلِكَ الْمَذْكُورَ مِنَ اللِّينِ   لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ ، وَالشِّدَّةِ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ ، مِنْ صِفَاتِ   الرَّسُولِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَأَصْحَابِهِ رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ ، بِقَوْلِهِ : مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاءُ عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ رُحَمَاءُ بَيْنَهُمْ   [ 48 \ 29 ] .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (64)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (19)
صـ 416 إلى صـ 420


[ ص: 416 ] وَقَدْ قَالَ الشَّاعِرُ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : [ الطَّوِيلُ ] 


**وَمَا حَمَلَتْ مِنْ نَاقَةٍ فَوْقَ رَحْلِهَا أَبَرَّ وَأَوْفَى ذِمَّةً مِنْ مُحَمَّدِ      وَأَعْطَى إِذَا مَا طَالِبُ الْعُرْفِ جَاءَهُ 
وَأَمْضَى بِحَدِّ الْمَشْرَفِيِّ الْمُهَنَّدِ* *

وَقَالَ الْآخَرُ فِيهِ : [ الطَّوِيلُ ] 


**وَمَا حَمَلَتْ مِنْ نَاقَةٍ فَوْقَ     رَحْلِهَا أَشَدَّ عَلَى أَعْدَائِهِ مِنْ مُحَمَّدِ  
**

وَيُفْهَمُ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْآيَاتِ أَنَّ الْمُؤْمِنَ يَجِبُ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ   لَا يَلِينَ إِلَّا فِي الْوَقْتِ الْمُنَاسِبِ لِلِّينِ ، وَأَلَّا   يَشْتَدَّ إِلَّا فِي الْوَقْتِ الْمُنَاسِبِ لِلشِّدَّةِ ، لِأَنَّ   اللِّينَ فِي مَحَلِّ الشِّدَّةِ ضَعْفٌ ، وَخَوَرٌ ، وَالشِّدَّةَ فِي   مَحَلِّ اللِّينِ حُمْقٌ ، وَخَرَقٌ ، وَقَدْ قَالَ  أَبُو الطَّيِّبِ الْمُتَنَبِّي    : [ الطَّوِيلُ ] 


**إِذَا قِيلَ حِلْمٌ قُلْ فَلِلْحِلْمِ مَوْضِعٌ     وَحِلْمُ الْفَتَى فِي غَيْرِ مَوْضِعِهِ جَهْلُ 
**
*
*قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَلَوْ   أَنَّهُمْ أَقَامُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ   إِلَيْهِمْ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لَأَكَلُوا مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ وَمِنْ تَحْتِ   أَرْجُلِهِمْ ، ذَكَرَ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ   الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ أَطَاعُوا اللَّهَ ،   وَأَقَامُوا كِتَابَهُمْ بِاتِّبَاعِهِ ، وَالْعَمَلِ بِمَا فِيهِ ،   لَيَسَّرَ اللَّهُ لَهُمُ الْأَرْزَاقَ ، وَأَرْسَلَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَطَرَ ،   وَأَخْرَجَ لَهُمْ ثَمَرَاتِ الْأَرْضِ . 

وَبَيَّنَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ لَيْسَ خَاصًّا بِهِمْ ، كَقَوْلِهِ عَنْ نُوحٍ  وَقَوْمِهِ فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِدْرَارًا وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ أَنْهَارًا   [ 71 \ 11 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ عَنْ هُودٍ  وَقَوْمِهِ : وَيَا   قَوْمِ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُرْسِلِ   السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِدْرَارًا وَيَزِدْكُمْ قُوَّةً إِلَى قُوَّتِكُمْ الْآيَةَ [ 11 \ 52 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ عَنْ نَبِيِّنَا - عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ - وَقَوْمِهِ وَأَنِ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعًا حَسَنًا إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى   [ 11 \ 3 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحًا مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّ  هُ حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً الْآيَةَ [ 16 \ 97 ] . عَلَى أَحَدِ الْأَقْوَالِ وَقَوْلِهِ : وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْقُرَى آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا لَفَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ بَرَكَاتٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ الْآيَةَ [ 7 \ 96 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ   [ 65 \ 2 ، 3 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَأْمُرْ أَهْلَكَ بِالصَّلَاةِ وَاصْطَبِرْ عَلَيْهَا لَا نَسْأَلُكَ رِزْقًا نَحْنُ نَرْزُقُكَ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلتَّقْوَى   [ 20 \ 132 ] ، وَمَفْهُومُ الْآيَةِ أَنَّ مَعْصِيَةَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى ، سَبَبٌ لِنَقِيضِ مَا   [ ص: 417 ] يُسْتَجْلَبُ بِطَاعَتِهِ ، وَقَدْ أَشَارَ تَعَالَى إِلَى ذَلِكَ بِقَوْلِهِ : ظَهَرَ الْفَسَادُ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِي النَّاسِ الْآيَةَ [ 30 \ 41 ] ، وَنَحْوَهَا مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : مِنْهُمْ أُمَّةٌ مُقْتَصِدَةٌ وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ سَاءَ مَا يَعْمَلُونَ ، ذَكَرَ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ ، أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ قِسْمَانِ : 

طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ مُقْتَصِدَةٌ فِي عَمَلِهَا ، وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ   سَيِّئُ الْعَمَلِ ، وَقَسَّمَ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةَ إِلَى ثَلَاثَةِ   أَقْسَامٍ فِي قَوْلِهِ : فَمِنْهُمْ  ظَالِمٌ  لِنَفْسِهِ وَمِنْهُمْ مُقْتَصِدٌ وَمِنْهُمْ سَابِقٌ  بِالْخَيْرَاتِ  بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَضْلُ الْكَبِيرُ   [ 35 \ 32 ] ، وَوَعَدَ الْجَمِيعَ بِالْجَنَّةِ بِقَوْلِهِ : جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ يَدْخُلُونَهَا يُحَلَّوْنَ فِيهَا مِنْ أَسَاوِرَ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ وَلُؤْلُؤًا وَلِبَاسُهُمْ فِيهَا حَرِيرٌ   [ 35 \ 33 ] . 

وَذَكَرَ الْقِسْمَ الرَّابِعَ : وَهُوَ الْكُفَّارُ مِنْهَا بِقَوْلِهِ : وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَهُمْ نَارُ جَهَنَّمَ لَا يُقْضَى عَلَيْهِمْ فَيَمُوتُوا الْآيَةَ [ 35 \ 36 ] . 

وَأَظْهَرُ الْأَقْوَالِ فِي الْمُقْتَصِدِ ، وَالسَّابِقِ ، وَالظَّالِمِ ،   أَنَّ الْمُقْتَصِدَ هُوَ مَنِ امْتَثَلَ الْأَمْرَ ، وَاجْتَنَبَ   النَّهْيَ ، وَلَمْ يَزِدْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ ، وَأَنَّ السَّابِقَ   بِالْخَيْرَاتِ هُوَ مَنْ فَعَلَ ذَلِكَ ، وَزَادَ بِالتَّقَرُّبِ إِلَى   اللَّهِ بِالنَّوَافِلِ ، وَالتَّوَرُّعِ عَنْ بَعْضِ الْجَائِزَاتِ ،   خَوْفًا مِنْ أَنْ يَكُونَ سَبَبًا لِغَيْرِهِ ، وَأَنَّ الظَّالِمَ هُوَ   الْمَذْكُورُ فِي قَوْلِهِ : خَلَطُوا عَمَلًا صَالِحًا وَآخَرَ سَيِّئًا عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ الْآيَةَ [ 9 \ 102 ] ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ الْآيَةَ . 

أَمَرَ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ نَبِيَّهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - بِتَبْلِيغِ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ ، وَشَهِدَ لَهُ   بِالِامْتِثَالِ فِي آيَاتٍ مُتَعَدِّدَةٍ ، كَقَوْلِهِ : الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ   [ 5 \ 3 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَمَا عَلَى الرَّسُولِ إِلَّا الْبَلَاغُ   [ 24 \ 54 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : فَتَوَلَّ عَنْهُمْ فَمَا أَنْتَ بِمَلُومٍ   [ 51 \ 54 ] ، وَلَوْ كَانَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَكْتُمَ شَيْئًا ، لَكَتَمَ قَوْلَهُ تَعَالَى : وَتُخْفِي فِي نَفْسِكَ مَا اللَّهُ مُبْدِيهِ وَتَخْشَى النَّاسَ وَاللَّهُ أَحَقُّ أَنْ تَخْشَاهُ   [ 33 \ 37 ] ، فَمَنْ   زَعَمَ أَنَّهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - كَتَمَ حَرْفًا   مِمَّا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ ، فَقَدْ أَعْظَمَ الِافْتِرَاءَ عَلَى اللَّهِ ،   وَعَلَى رَسُولِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَحَسِبُوا   أَلَّا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ فَعَمُوا وَصَمُّوا ثُمَّ تَابَ اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِمْ ثُمَّ عَمُوا وَصَمُّوا كَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ   بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ الْآيَةَ . 

ذَكَرَ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  عَمُوا وَصَمُّوا مَرَّتَيْنِ ، تَتَخَلَّلُهُمَ  ا   [ ص: 418 ] تَوْبَةٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِمْ ، وَبَيَّنَ تَفْصِيلَ ذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : وَقَضَيْنَا إِلَى بَنِي إسْرائِيلَ فِي الْكِتَابِ لَتُفْسِدُنَّ فِي الْأَرْضِ مَرَّتَيْنِ الْآيَةَ [ 17 \ 4 ] ، فَبَيَّنَ جَزَاءَ عَمَاهُمْ ، وَصَمَمِهِمْ فِي الْمَرَّةِ الْأَوْلَى بِقَوْلِهِ : فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ أُولَاهُمَا بَعَثْنَا عَلَيْكُمْ عِبَادًا لَنَا أُولِي بَأْسٍ شَدِيدٍ الْآيَةَ [ 17 \ 5 ] ، وَبَيَّنَ جَزَاءَ عَمَاهُمْ وَصَمَمِهِمْ فِي الْمَرَّةِ الْآخِرَةِ بِقَوْلِهِ : فَإِذَا   جَاءَ وَعْدُ الْآخِرَةِ لِيَسُوءُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ وَلِيَدْخُلُوا   الْمَسْجِدَ كَمَا دَخَلُوهُ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَلِيُتَبِّرُوا مَا عَلَوْا   تَتْبِيرًا ، وَبَيَّنَ التَّوْبَةَ الَّتِي بَيْنَهُمَا بِقَوْلِهِ : ثُمَّ رَدَدْنَا لَكُمُ الْكَرَّةَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَمْدَدْنَاكُ  مْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ أَكْثَرَ نَفِيرًا ، ثُمَّ بَيَّنَ أَنَّهُمْ إِنْ عَادُوا إِلَى الْإِفْسَادِ عَادَ إِلَى الِانْتِقَامِ مِنْهُمْ بِقَوْلِهِ : وَإِنْ عُدْتُمْ عُدْنَا ،   فَعَادُوا إِلَى الْإِفْسَادِ بِتَكْذيبِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - وَكَتْمِ صِفَاتِهِ الَّتِي فِي التَّوْرَاةِ ، فَعَادَ   اللَّهُ إِلَى الِانْتِقَامِ مِنْهُمْ ، فَسَلَّطَ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبِيَّهُ -   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَذَبَحَ مُقَاتِلَةَ بَنِي قُرَيْظَةَ  ، وَسَبَى نِسَاءَهُمْ ، وَذَرَارِيَّهُم  ْ ، وَأَجْلَى بَنِي قَيْنُقَاعَ  ، وَبَنِي النَّضِيرِ  ،   كَمَا ذَكَرَ تَعَالَى طَرَفًا مِنْ ذَلِكَ فِي سُورَةِ الْحَشْرِ ،   وَهَذَا الْبَيَانُ الَّذِي ذَكَرْنَا فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ ذَكَرَهُ بَعْضُ   الْمُفَسِّرِينَ ، وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ لَمْ يَذْكُرْهُ ، وَلَكِنْ  ظَاهِرُ  الْقُرْآنِ يَقْتَضِيهِ ; لِأَنَّ السِّيَاقَ فِي ذِكْرِ  أَفْعَالِهِمُ  الْقَبِيحَةِ الْمَاضِيَةِ ، مِنْ قَتْلِ الرُّسُلِ ،  وَتَكْذِيبِهِمْ ،  إِذْ قَبْلَ الْآيَةِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ : كُلَّمَا جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لَا تَهْوَى أَنْفُسُهُمْ فَرِيقًا كَذَّبُوا وَفَرِيقًا يَقْتُلُونَ   [ 5 \ 70 ] . 

وَمَعْنَى وَحَسِبُوا أَلَّا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ     [ 5 \ 71 ] ، ظَنُّوا أَلَّا يُصِيبَهُمْ بَلَاءٌ وَعَذَابٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ   ، بِسَبَبِ كُفْرِهِمْ ، وَقَتْلِهِمُ الْأَنْبِيَاءَ ، لِزَعْمِهِمُ   الْبَاطِلِ ، أَنَّهُمْ أَبْنَاءُ اللَّهِ وَأَحِبَّاؤُهُ ، وَقَوْلُهُ : كَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ ، أَحْسَنُ أَوْجُهِ الْإِعْرَابِ فِيهِ ; أَنَّهُ بَدَلٌ مِنْ وَاوِ الْفَاعِلِ فِي قَوْلِهِ : عَمُوا وَصَمُّوا ، كَقَوْلِكَ : جَاءَ الْقَوْمُ أَكْثَرُهُمْ ، وَقَوْلُهُ : أَلَّا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ ، قَرَأَهُ حَمْزَةُ  ،  وَالْكِسَائِيُّ  ، وَأَبُو عَمْرٍو  بِالرَّفْعِ   ، وَالْبَاقُونَ بِالنَّصْبِ ، فَوَجْهُ قِرَاءَةِ النَّصْبِ ظَاهِرٌ ;   لِأَنَّ الْحُسْبَانَ بِمَعْنَى الظَّنِّ ، وَوَجْهُ قِرَاءَةِ الرَّفْعِ ،   تَنْزِيلُ اعْتِقَادِهِمْ لِذَلِكَ ، وَلَوْ كَانَ بَاطِلًا ، مَنْزِلَةَ   الْعِلْمِ ، فَتَكُونُ أَنْ مُخَفَّفَةً مِنَ الثَّقِيلَةِ ، وَالْعِلْمُ   عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : أَفَلَا يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَهُ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   . 

أَشَارَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ ، إِلَى أَنَّ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا : إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلَاثَةٍ   [ 5 \ 73 ] ، لَوْ تَابُوا إِلَيْهِ مِنْ ذَلِكَ ، لَتَابَ عَلَيْهِمْ ، وَغَفَرَ لَهُمْ ، لِأَنَّهُ اسْتَعْطَفَهُمْ إِلَى ذَلِكَ أَحْسَنَ اسْتِعْطَافٍ ، وَأَلْطَفَهُ بِقَوْلِهِ : أَفَلَا يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَهُ ، ثُمَّ أَشَارَ إِلَى أَنَّهُمْ إِنْ فَعَلُوا ذَلِكَ غَفَرَ لَهُمْ بِقَوْلِهِ : وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ ، وَصَرَّحَ بِهَذَا الْمَعْنَى عَامًّا لِجَمِيعِ الْكُفَّارِ بِقَوْلِهِ :   [ ص: 419 ] قُلْ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ يَنْتَهُوا يُغْفَرْ لَهُمْ مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ الْآيَةَ [ 8 \ 38 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : أَفَلَا يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَهُ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   . 

أَشَارَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ ، إِلَى أَنَّ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا : إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلَاثَةٍ   [ 5 \ 73 ] ، لَوْ تَابُوا إِلَيْهِ مِنْ ذَلِكَ ، لَتَابَ عَلَيْهِمْ ، وَغَفَرَ لَهُمْ ، لِأَنَّهُ اسْتَعْطَفَهُمْ إِلَى ذَلِكَ أَحْسَنَ اسْتِعْطَافٍ ، وَأَلْطَفَهُ بِقَوْلِهِ : أَفَلَا يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَهُ ، ثُمَّ أَشَارَ إِلَى أَنَّهُمْ إِنْ فَعَلُوا ذَلِكَ غَفَرَ لَهُمْ بِقَوْلِهِ : وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ ، وَصَرَّحَ بِهَذَا الْمَعْنَى عَامًّا لِجَمِيعِ الْكُفَّارِ بِقَوْلِهِ :   [ ص: 419 ] قُلْ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ يَنْتَهُوا يُغْفَرْ لَهُمْ مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ الْآيَةَ [ 8 \ 38 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : لُعِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَى لِسَانِ دَاوُدَ وَعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ الْآيَةَ ، قَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : الَّذِينَ لُعِنُوا عَلَى لِسَانِ دَاوُدَ  ، الَّذِينَ اعْتَدَوْا فِي السَّبْتِ ، وَالَّذِينَ لُعِنُوا عَلَى لِسَانِ عِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ  ،   هُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْمَائِدَةِ ، وَعَلَيْهِ فَلَعْنُ   الْأَوَّلِينَ مَسْخُهُمْ قِرَدَةً ، كَمَا بَيَّنَهُ تَعَالَى  بِقَوْلِهِ :  وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْتُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَدَوْا مِنْكُمْ فِي السَّبْتِ فَقُلْنَا لَهُمْ كُونُوا قِرَدَةً خَاسِئِينَ   [ 2 \ 65 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : فَلَمَّا عَتَوْا عَنْ مَا نُهُوا عَنْهُ قُلْنَا لَهُمْ كُونُوا قِرَدَةً خَاسِئِينَ   [ 7 \ 166 ] ، وَلَعْنُ الْآخَرِينَ هُوَ الْمَذْكُورُ فِي قَوْلِهِ : فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بَعْدُ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنِّي أُعَذِّبُهُ عَذَابًا لَا أُعَذِّبُهُ أَحَدًا مِنَ الْعَالَمِينَ   [ 5 \ 115 ] ، وَذَكَرَ غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ أَنَّهُ مَسَخَهُمْ خَنَازِيرَ ، وَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ مَرْوِيٌّ عَنِ الْحَسَنِ  ، وَقَتَادَةَ  ، وَمُجَاهِدٍ  ،  وَالْبَاقِرِ  ، نَقَلَهُ الْأَلُوسِيُّ  فِي تَفْسِيرِهِ ، وَقَالَ : وَاخْتَارَهُ غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ ، وَنَقَلَهُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَقَتَادَةَ  ، وَمُجَاهِدٍ  ، وَأَبِي مَالِكٍ  ، وَذَكَرَ أَنَّهُ رُوِيَ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ مَنْ قَالَ بِهَذَا الْقَوْلِ : إِنَّ أَهْلَ أَيْلَةَ   لَمَّا اعْتَدَوْا فِي السَّبْتِ ، قَالَ دَاوُدُ      - عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ : " اللَّهُمَّ أَلْبِسْهُمُ   اللَّعْنَ مِثْلَ الرِّدَاءِ ، وَمِثْلَ الْمِنْطَقَةِ عَلَى الْحَقْوَيْنِ   " ، فَمَسَخَهُمُ اللَّهُ قِرَدَةً ، وَأَصْحَابُ الْمَائِدَةِ لَمَّا كَفَرُوا ، قَالَ عِيسَى    - عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ :   [ ص:  420 ]    " اللَّهُمَّ عَذِّبْ مَنْ كَفَرَ بَعْدَ مَا أَكَلَ مِنَ  الْمَائِدَةِ  عَذَابًا لَمْ تُعَذِّبْهُ أَحَدًا مِنَ الْعَالَمِينَ ،  وَالْعَنْهُمْ  كَمَا لَعَنْتَ أَصْحَابَ السَّبْتِ ، فَأَصْبَحُوا  خَنَازِيرَ   " . 

وَأَنَّ هَذَا مَعْنَى لَعْنِهِمْ عَلَى لِسَانِ دَاوُدَ  ، وَعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ  ، وَفِي الْآيَةِ أَقْوَالٌ غَيْرُ هَذَا تَرَكْنَا التَّعَرُّضَ لَهَا ، لِأَنَّهَا لَيْسَتْ مِمَّا نَحْنُ بِصَدَدِهِ .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : لَا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا عَقَّدْتُمُ الْأَيْمَانَ ، قَدْ قَدَّمْنَا فِي سُورَةِ الْبَقَرَةِ أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِمَا عَقَّدْتُمُ الْأَيْمَانَ ،   هُوَ مَا قَصَدْتُمْ عَقْدَ الْيَمِينِ فِيهِ ، لَا مَا جَرَى عَلَى   أَلْسِنَتِكُمْ مِنْ غَيْرِ قَصْدٍ نَحْوَ " لَا وَاللَّهِ " وَ " بَلَى   وَاللَّهِ " ، وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ  الْفَرَزْدَقِ    : [ الطَّوِيلُ ] 


**وَلَسْتَ بِمَأَخُوذٍ بِلَغْوٍ تَقُولُهُ إِذَا لَمْ تَعْمَدْ عَاقِدَاتِ الْعَزَائِمِ* *

وَهَذَا الْعَقْدُ مَعْنَوِيٌّ ، وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ الْحُطَيْئَةِ    : [ الْبَسِيطُ ] 


**قَوْمٌ إِذَا عَقَدُوا عَقْدًا لِجَارِهِمُ شَدُّوا     الْعِنَاجَ وَشَدُّوا فَوْقَهُ الْكَرَبَا 
**

وَقَرَأَهُ حَمْزَةُ  ،  وَالْكِسَائِيُّ  ، وَشُعْبَةُ  عَنْ عَاصِمٍ    : عَقَدْتُمْ [ 5 \ 89 ] ، بِالتَّخْفِيفِ بِلَا أَلِفٍ ، وَقَرَأَهُ ابْنُ ذَكْوَانَ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَامِرٍ      : عَاقَدْتُمْ بِأَلِفٍ بِوَزْنِ فَاعِلٍ ، وَقَرَأَهُ الْبَاقُونَ   بِالتَّشْدِيدِ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَلِفٍ ، وَالتَّضْعِيفُ وَالْمُفَاعَلَة  ُ :   مَعْنَاهُمَا مُجَرَّدُ الْفِعْلِ بِدَلِيلِ قِرَاءَةِ عَقَدْتُمْ بِلَا   أَلِفٍ ، وَلَا تَضْعِيفٍ ، وَالْقِرَاءَاتُ يُبَيِّنُ بَعْضُهَا بَعْضًا ،   وَ " مَا " فِي قَوْلِهِ : بِمَا عَقَّدْتُمْ مَصْدَرِيَّةٌ عَلَى   التَّحْقِيقِ لَا مَوْصُولَةٌ ، كَمَا قَالَهُ بَعْضُهُمْ زَاعِمًا أَنَّ   ضَمِيرَ الرَّابِطِ مَحْذُوفٌ . 

وَفِي الْمُرَادِ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي الْآيَةِ أَقْوَالٌ ، أَشْهَرُهَا عِنْدَ الْعُلَمَاءِ اثْنَانِ : 

الْأَوَّلُ : أَنَّ اللَّغْوَ مَا يَجْرِي عَلَى لِسَانِ الْإِنْسَانِ مِنْ   غَيْرِ قَصْدٍ ، كَقَوْلِهِ : " لَا وَاللَّهِ " وَ " بَلَى وَاللَّهِ " .   

وَذَهَبَ إِلَى هَذَا الْقَوْلِ :  الشَّافِعِيُّ  ، وَعَائِشَةُ  فِي إِحْدَى الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ عَنْهَا ، وَرُوِيَ عَنِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  ،  وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  فِي أَحَدِ قَوْلَيْهِ ،  وَالشَّعْبِيِّ  ، وَعِكْرِمَةَ  فِي أَحَدِ قَوْلَيْهِ ،  وَعُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ  ، وَأَبِي صَالِحٍ  ، وَالضَّحَّاكِ  فِي أَحَدِ قَوْلَيْهِ ، وَأَبِي قِلَابَةَ  ،  وَالزُّهْرِيِّ  ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُمُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  ، وَغَيْرُهُ .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (65)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (20)
صـ 421 إلى صـ 425


الْقَوْلُ الثَّانِي : أَنَّ اللَّغْوَ هُوَ أَنْ يَحْلِفَ عَلَى مَا يَعْتَقِدُهُ ، فَيَظْهَرَ نَفْيُهُ ، وَهَذَا هُوَ   [ ص: 421 ] مَذْهَبُ  مَالِكِ بْنِ أَنَسٍ  ، وَقَالَ : إِنَّهُ أَحْسَنُ مَا سَمِعَ فِي مَعْنَى اللَّغْوِ ، وَهُوَ مَرْوِيٌّ أَيْضًا عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  ،  وَأَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  ،  وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  فِي أَحَدِ قَوْلَيْهِ ،  وَسُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ يَسَارٍ  ،  وَسَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  ، وَمُجَاهِدٍ  فِي أَحَدِ قَوْلَيْهِ ،  وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ النَّخَعِيِّ  فِي أَحَدِ قَوْلَيْهِ ، وَالْحَسَنِ  ،  وَزُرَارَةَ بْنِ أَوْفَى  ، وَأَبِي مَالِكٍ  ،  وَعَطَاءٍ الْخُرَاسَانِيّ  ِ  ،  وَبَكْرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  ، وَأَحَدِ قَوْلَيْ عِكْرِمَةَ  ،  وَحَبِيبِ بْنِ أَبِي ثَابِتٍ  ، وَالسُّدِّيِّ  ، وَمَكْحُولٍ  ، وَمُقَاتِلٍ  ،  وَطَاوُسٍ  ، وَقَتَادَةَ  ،  وَالرَّبِيعِ بْنِ أَنَسٍ  ،  وَيَحْيَى بْنِ سَعِيدٍ  ، وَرَبِيعَةَ  ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُمُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ    . 

وَالْقَوْلَانِ مُتَقَارِبَانِ ، وَاللَّغْوُ يَشْمَلُهُمَا ; لِأَنَّهُ   فِي الْأَوَّلِ لَمْ يَقْصِدْ عَقْدَ الْيَمِينِ أَصْلًا ، وَفِي الثَّانِي   لَمْ يَقْصِدْ إِلَّا الْحَقَّ وَالصَّوَابَ ، وَغَيْرُ هَذَيْنِ   الْقَوْلَيْنِ مِنَ الْأَقْوَالِ تَرَكْتُهُ لِضَعْفِهِ فِي نَظَرِي ،   وَاللَّغْوُ فِي اللُّغَةِ : هُوَ الْكَلَامُ بِمَا لَا خَيْرَ فِيهِ ،   وَلَا حَاجَةَ إِلَيْهِ ، وَمِنْهُ حَدِيثُ : " إِذَا قُلْتَ لِصَاحِبِكَ ،   وَالْإِمَامُ يَخْطُبُ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةَ ، أَنْصِتْ ، فَقَدْ لَغَوْتَ   أَوْ لَغَيْتَ " . 

وَقَوْلُ الْعَجَّاجِ    : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 


وَرُبَّ أَسْرَابِ حَجِيجٍ كُظَّمِ     عَنِ اللَّغَا وَرَفَثِ التَّكَلُّمِ 

مَسَائِلُ مِنْ أَحْكَامِ الْأَيْمَانِ 

اعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْأَيْمَانَ أَرْبَعَةُ أَقْسَامٍ : اثْنَانِ فِيهِمَا   الْكَفَّارَةُ بِلَا خِلَافٍ ، وَاثْنَانِ مُخْتَلَفٌ فِيهِمَا . 

قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  فِي تَفْسِيرِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ مَا نَصُّهُ : الْأَيْمَانُ فِي الشَّرِيعَةِ عَلَى أَرْبَعَةِ أَقْسَامٍ   : قِسْمَانِ فِيهِمَا الْكَفَّارَةُ ، وَقِسْمَانِ لَا كَفَّارَةَ فِيهِمَا . خَرَّجَ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  فِي " سُنَنِهِ " : حَدَّثَنَا  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  خَلَفُ بْنُ هِشَامٍ  ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْثَرٌ  عَنْ لَيْثٍ  ، عَنْ حَمَّادٍ  ، عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  ، عَنْ عَلْقَمَةَ  ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  قَالَ   : الْأَيْمَانُ أَرْبَعَةٌ ، يَمِينَانِ يُكَفَّرَانِ ، وَيَمِينَانِ لَا   يُكَفَّرَانِ . فَالْيَمِينَانِ اللَّذَانِ يُكَفَّرَانِ ، فَالرَّجُلُ   الَّذِي يَحْلِفُ : وَاللَّهِ لَا أَفْعَلُ كَذَا وَكَذَا فَيَفْعَلُ ،   وَالرَّجُلُ يَقُولُ : وَاللَّهِ لَأَفْعَلَنَّ كَذَا وَكَذَا ، فَلَا   يَفْعَلُ . وَالْيَمِينَانِ اللَّذَانِ لَا يُكَفَّرَانِ ، فَالرَّجُلُ   يَحْلِفُ : وَاللَّهِ مَا فَعَلْتُ كَذَا وَكَذَا ، وَقَدْ فَعَلَ ،   وَالرَّجُلُ يَحْلِفُ : لَقَدْ فَعَلْتُ كَذَا وَكَذَا وَلَمْ يَفْعَلْهُ     . 

قَالَ  ابْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ    : وَذَكَرَ  سُفْيَانُ الثَّوْرِيُّ  فِي " جَامِعِهِ " ، وَذَكَرَهُ الْمَرْوَزِيُّ  عَنْهُ أَيْضًا ، قَالَ سُفْيَانُ    : الْأَيْمَانُ أَرْبَعَةٌ ، يَمِينَانِ يُكَفَّرَانِ ، وَهُوَ أَنْ يَقُولَ الرَّجُلُ : " وَاللَّهِ لَا   [ ص:  422 ] أَفْعَلُ  " ثُمَّ يَفْعَلُ ، أَوْ يَقُولَ : " وَاللَّهِ  لَأَفْعَلَنَّ " ثُمَّ لَا  يَفْعَلُ . وَيَمِينَانِ لَا يُكَفَّرَانِ ،  وَهُوَ أَنْ يَقُولَ  الرَّجُلُ : " وَاللَّهِ مَا فَعَلْتُ " ، وَقَدْ  فَعَلَ ، أَوْ يَقُولَ : "  وَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ فَعَلْتُ " وَمَا فَعَلَ   . 

قَالَ الْمَرْوَزِيُّ    : أَمَّا الْيَمِينَانِ الْأُولَيَانِ ، فَلَا اخْتِلَافَ فِيهِمَا بَيْنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ عَلَى مَا قَالَ سُفْيَانُ  ، وَأَمَّا الْيَمِينَانِ الْأُخْرَيَانِ ، فَقَدِ اخْتَلَفَ أَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ فِيهِمَا فَإِنْ كَانَ الْحَالِفُ   حَلَفَ عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَفْعَلْ كَذَا وَكَذَا ، أَوْ أَنَّهُ فَعَلَ   كَذَا وَكَذَا عِنْدَ نَفْسِهِ صَادِقًا يُرَى أَنَّهُ عَلَى مَا حَلَفَ   عَلَيْهِ ، فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ وَلَا كَفَّارَةَ عَلَيْهِ فِي قَوْلِ مَالِكٍ  ،  وَسُفْيَانَ الثَّوْرِيِّ  ، وَأَصْحَابِ الرَّأْيِ . 

وَكَذَلِكَ قَالَ أَحْمَدُ  وَأَبُو عُبَيْدٍ  ، وَقَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ    : لَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ ، وَعَلَيْهِ الْكَفَّارَةُ . 

قَالَ الْمَرْوَزِيُّ    : وَلَيْسَ قَوْلُ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  فِي هَذَا بِالْقَوِيِّ ، قَالَ : وَإِنْ كَانَ الْحَالِفُ عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَفْعَلْ كَذَا وَكَذَا ، وَقَدْ فَعَلَ ، مُتَعَمِّدًا لِلْكَذِبِ فَهُوَ آثِمٌ ، وَلَا كَفَّارَةَ عَلَيْهِ فِي قَوْلِ عَامَّةِ الْعُلَمَاءِ : مَالِكٍ  ،  وَسُفْيَانَ الثَّوْرِيِّ  ، وَأَصْحَابِ الرَّأْيِ ،  وَأَحْمَدَ بْنِ حَنْبَلٍ  ،  وَأَبِي ثَوْرٍ  ، وَأَبِي عُبَيْدٍ    . 

وَكَانَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  يَقُولُ : يُكَفِّرُ ، قَالَ : وَقَدْ رُوِيَ عَنْ بَعْضِ التَّابِعِينَ مِثْلُ قَوْلِ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  ، قَالَ الْمَرْوَزِيُّ    : أَمِيلُ إِلَى قَوْلِ مَالِكٍ  وَأَحْمَدَ  ، اهـ مَحَلُّ الْغَرَضِ مِنَ الْقُرْطُبِيِّ  بِلَفْظِهِ ، وَهُوَ حَاصِلُ تَحْرِيرِ الْمَقَامِ فِي حَلِفِ الْإِنْسَانِ " لَأَفْعَلَنَّ " أَوْ " لَا أَفْعَلُ " . 

وَأَمَّا حَلِفُهُ عَلَى وُقُوعِ أَمْرٍ غَيْرِ فِعْلِهِ ، أَوْ عَدَمِ   وُقُوعِهِ ، كَأَنْ يَقُولَ : وَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ وَقَعَ فِي الْوُجُودِ   كَذَا ، أَوْ لَمْ يَقَعْ فِي الْوُجُودِ كَذَا ، فَإِنْ حَلَفَ عَلَى مَاضٍ أَنَّهُ وَاقِعٌ ، وَهُوَ يَعْلَمُ عَدَمَ وُقُوعِهِ مُتَعَمِّدًا الْكَذِبَ فَهِيَ   يَمِينٌ غَمُوسٌ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ يَعْتَقِدُ وُقُوعَهُ فَظَهَرَ نَفْيُهُ   فَهِيَ مِنْ يَمِينِ اللَّغْوِ كَمَا قَدَّمْنَا ، وَإِنْ كَانَ شَاكًّا   فَهُوَ كَالْغَمُوسِ ، وَجَعَلَهُ بَعْضُهُمْ مِنَ الْغَمُوسِ . 

وَإِنْ حَلَفَ عَلَى مُسْتَقْبَلٍ لَا يَدْرِي أَيَقَعُ أَمْ لَا ؟ فَهُوَ كَذَلِكَ أَيْضًا يَدْخُلُ فِي يَمِينِ الْغَمُوسِ ، وَأَكْثَرُ الْعُلَمَاءِ عَلَى أَنَّ يَمِينَ الْغَمُوسِ لَا تُكَفَّرُ   ; لِأَنَّهَا أَعْظَمُ إِثْمًا مِنْ أَنْ تُكَفِّرَهَا كَفَّارَةُ الْيَمِينِ . 

وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا قَوْلَ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  بِالْكَفَّارَةِ   فِيهَا ، وَفِيهَا عِنْدَ الْمَالِكِيَّةِ تَفْصِيلٌ ، وَهُوَ وُجُوبُ   الْكَفَّارَةِ فِي غَيْرِ الْمُتَعَلِّقَة  ِ بِالزَّمَنِ الْمَاضِي ،   وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْيَمِينَ مُنْقَسِمَةٌ أَيْضًا إِلَى يَمِينٍ مُنْعَقِدَةٍ عَلَى بِرٍّ ، وَيَمِينٍ مُنْعَقِدَةٍ عَلَى حِنْثٍ ،   فَالْمُنْعَقِدَ  ةُ عَلَى بِرٍّ هِيَ الَّتِي لَا يَلْزَمُ حَالِفَهَا   تَحْلِيلُ الْيَمِينِ كَقَوْلِهِ : " وَاللَّهِ لَا أَفْعَلُ كَذَا " ،   وَالْمُنْعَقِدَ  ةُ عَلَى حِنْثٍ ، هِيَ الَّتِي يَلْزَمُ صَاحِبَهَا حَلُّ   الْيَمِينِ بِفِعْلِ مَا حَلَفَ عَلَيْهِ ، أَوْ بِالْكَفَّارَةِ   كَقَوْلِهِ : " وَاللَّهِ لَأَفْعَلَنَّ كَذَا " ، وَلَا يُحْكَمُ بِحِنْثِهِ   [ ص: 423 ] فِي الْمُنْعَقِدَةِ عَلَى حِنْثٍ حَتَّى يَفُوتَ إِمْكَانُ فِعْلِ مَا حَلَفَ عَلَيْهِ ،   إِلَّا إِذَا كَانَتْ مُوَقَّتَةً بِوَقْتٍ فَيَحْنَثُ بِفَوَاتِهِ ،   وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَتْ بِطَلَاقٍ كَقَوْلِهِ عَلَى طَلَاقِهَا : "   لَأَفْعَلَنَّ كَذَا " ، فَإِنَّهُ يُمْنَعُ مِنْ وَطْئِهَا حَتَّى   يَفْعَلَ مَا حَلَفَ عَلَيْهِ ; لِأَنَّهُ لَا يَدْرِي أَيَبَرُّ فِي   يَمِينِهِ أَمْ يَحْنَثُ ؟ وَلَا يَجُوزُ الْإِقْدَامُ عَلَى فَرْجٍ   مَشْكُوكٍ فِيهِ عِنْدَ جَمَاعَةٍ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ مِنْهُمْ مَالِكٌ  وَأَصْحَابُهُ . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : لَا يُمْنَعُ مِنَ الْوَطْءِ ، لِأَنَّهَا   زَوْجَتُهُ ، وَالطَّلَاقُ لَمْ يَقَعْ بِالْفِعْلِ ، وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِهِ   أَحْمَدُ    .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ الثَّانِيَةُ : اعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْيَمِينَ لَا تَنْعَقِدُ إِلَّا بِأَسْمَاءِ اللَّهِ وَصِفَاتِهِ ، فَلَا يَجُوزُ الْقَسَمُ بِمَخْلُوقٍ لِقَوْلِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَنْ كَانَ حَالِفًا فَلْيَحْلِفْ بِاللَّهِ ، أَوْ لِيَصْمُتْ     " ، وَلَا تَنْعَقِدُ يَمِينٌ بِمَخْلُوقٍ كَائِنًا مَنْ كَانَ ، كَمَا   أَنَّهَا لَا تَجُوزُ بِإِجْمَاعِ مَنْ يُعْتَدُّ بِهِ مِنْ أَهْلِ   الْعِلْمِ ، وَبِالنَّصِّ الصَّحِيحِ الصَّرِيحِ فِي مَنْعِ الْحَلِفِ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ،   فَقَوْلُ بَعْضِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ بِانْعِقَادِ الْيَمِينِ بِهِ - صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لِتَوَقُّفِ إِسْلَامِ الْمَرْءِ عَلَى   الْإِيمَانِ بِهِ ظَاهِرُ الْبُطْلَانِ ، وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ الثَّالِثَةُ : يُخْرَجُ مِنْ عُهْدَةِ الْيَمِينِ بِوَاحِدٍ مِنْ ثَلَاثَةِ أَشْيَاءَ   : 

الْأَوَّلُ : إِبْرَارُهَا بِفِعْلِ مَا حَلَفَ عَلَيْهِ . 

الثَّانِي : الْكَفَّارَةُ ، وَهِيَ جَائِزَةٌ قَبْلَ الْحِنْثِ وَبَعْدَهُ عَلَى التَّحْقِيقِ . 

الثَّالِثُ : الِاسْتِثْنَاءُ بِنَحْوِ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ ،   وَالتَّحْقِيقُ أَنَّهُ حِلٌّ لِلْيَمِينِ لَا بَدَلَ مِنَ الْكَفَّارَةِ ،   كَمَا زَعَمَهُ  ابْنُ الْمَاجِشُونِ  ،   وَيُشْتَرَطُ فِيهِ قَصْدُ التَّلَفُّظِ بِهِ ، وَالِاتِّصَالُ   بِالْيَمِينِ ، فَلَا يُقْبَلُ الْفَصْلُ بِغَيْرِ ضَرُورِيٍّ كَالسُّعَالِ   ، وَالْعُطَاسِ ، وَمَا ذَهَبَ إِلَيْهِ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  وَغَيْرُهُ مِنْ جَوَازِ تَرَاخِي الِاسْتِثْنَاءِ   . 

فَالتَّحْقِيقُ فِيهِ أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِهِ أَنَّ الْعَبْدَ يَلْزَمُهُ   إِذَا قَالَ : " لَأَفْعَلَنَّ كَذَا " ، أَنْ يَقُولَ : إِنْ شَاءَ   اللَّهُ ، كَمَا صَرَّحَ بِهِ تَعَالَى فِي قَوْلِهِ : وَلَا تَقُولَنَّ لِشَيْءٍ إِنِّي فَاعِلٌ ذَلِكَ غَدًا إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ     [ 18 \ 23 ، 24 ] ، فَإِنْ نَسِيَ الِاسْتِثْنَاءَ بِـ " إِنْ شَاءَ " ،   وَتَذَكَّرَهُ وَلَوْ بَعْدَ فَصْلٍ ، فَإِنَّهُ يَقُولُ : إِنْ شَاءَ   اللَّهُ ; لِيَخْرُجَ بِذَلِكَ مِنْ عُهْدَةِ عَدَمِ تَفْوِيضِ الْأُمُورِ   إِلَى اللَّهِ وَتَعْلِيقِهَا بِمَشِيئَتِهِ ، لَا مِنْ حَيْثُ إِنَّهُ   يُحِلُّ الْيَمِينَ الَّتِي مَضَتْ وَانْعَقَدَتْ . 

 [ ص: 424 ] وَيَدُلُّ لِهَذَا أَنَّهُ تَعَالَى قَالَ لِأَيُّوبَ    : وَخُذْ بِيَدِكَ ضِغْثًا فَاضْرِبْ بِهِ وَلَا تَحْنَثْ     [ 38 \ 44 ] ، وَلَوْ كَانَ تَدَارُكُ الِاسْتِثْنَاءِ مُمْكِنًا  لَقَالَ  لَهُ قُلْ : إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ ، وَيَدُلُّ لَهُ أَيْضًا أَنَّهُ  لَوْ  كَانَ كَذَلِكَ لَمَا عُلِمَ انْعِقَادُ يَمِينٍ لِإِمْكَانِ أَنْ   يَلْحَقَهَا الِاسْتِثْنَاءُ الْمُتَأَخِّرُ ، وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الِاسْتِثْنَاءَ بِـ " إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ " يُفِيدُ فِي الْحَلِفِ بِاللَّهِ إِجْمَاعًا   . 

وَاخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي غَيْرِهِ كَالْحَلِفِ بِالطَّلَاقِ   وَالظِّهَارِ وَالْعِتْقِ ، كَأَنْ يَقُولَ : إِنْ دَخَلْتِ الدَّارَ   فَأَنْتِ طَالِقٌ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ ، أَوْ أَنْتِ عَلَيَّ كَظَهْرِ   أُمِّي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ ، أَوْ أَنْتِ حُرَّةٌ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ ،   فَذَهَبَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ إِلَى أَنَّهُ لَا يُفِيدُ فِي شَيْءٍ مِنْ   ذَلِكَ ; لِأَنَّ هَذِهِ لَيْسَتْ أَيْمَانًا ، وَإِنَّمَا هِيَ   تَعْلِيقَاتٌ لِلْعِتْقِ وَالظِّهَارِ وَالطَّلَاقِ ، وَالِاسْتِثْنَا  ءُ   بِالْمَشِيئَةِ إِنَّمَا وَرَدَ بِهِ الشَّرْعُ فِي الْيَمِينِ دُونَ   التَّعْلِيقِ ، وَهَذَا مَذْهَبُ مَالِكٍ  وَأَصْحَابِهِ ، وَبِهِ قَالَ الْحَسَنُ  ،  وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ُّ  ، وَقَتَادَةُ  ، وَرَجَّحَهُ ابْنُ الْعَرَبِيِّ  وَغَيْرُهُ . 

وَذَهَبَ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ إِلَى أَنَّهُ يُفِيدُ فِي ذَلِكَ كُلِّهِ ، وَبِهِ قَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ    . وَأَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  ،  وَطَاوُسٌ  ، وَحَمَّادٌ  ،  وَأَبُو ثَوْرٍ  ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُمُ  ابْنُ قُدَامَةَ  فِي   " الْمُغْنِي " ، وَفَرَّقَ قَوْمٌ بَيْنَ الظِّهَارِ ، وَبَيْنَ   الْعِتْقِ وَالطَّلَاقِ ; لِأَنَّ الظِّهَارَ فِيهِ كَفَّارَةٌ فَهُوَ   يَمِينٌ تَنْحَلُّ بِالِاسْتِثْنَا  ءِ ، كَالْيَمِينِ بِاللَّهِ وَالنَّذْرِ   ، وَنَقَلَهُ  ابْنُ قُدَامَةَ  فِي " الْمُغْنِي " عَنْ أَبِي مُوسَى  ، وَجَزَمَ هُوَ بِهِ .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ الرَّابِعَةُ : لَوْ فَعَلَ الْمَحْلُوفَ عَنْ فِعْلِهِ نَاسِيًا ، فَفِيهِ لِلْعُلَمَاءِ ثَلَاثَةُ مَذَاهِبَ : 

الْأَوَّلُ : لَا حِنْثَ عَلَيْهِ مُطْلَقًا ; لِأَنَّهُ مَعْذُورٌ بِالنِّسْيَانِ ، وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى يَقُولُ : وَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ فِيمَا أَخْطَأْتُمْ بِهِ   [ 33 \ 5 ] ، وَقَالَ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَجَاوَزَ عَنْ أُمَّتِي الْخَطَأَ وَالنِّسْيَانَ ، وَمَا اسْتُكْرِهُوا عَلَيْهِ   " ، وَهَذَا الْحَدِيثُ وَإِنْ أَعَلَّهُ الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  ،  وَابْنُ أَبِي حَاتِمٍ  ، فَإِنَّ الْعُلَمَاءَ تَلَقَّوْهُ بِالْقَبُولِ قَدِيمًا وَحَدِيثًا ، وَيَشْهَدُ لَهُ مَا ثَبَتَ فِي صَحِيحِ مُسْلِمٍ  مِنْ حَدِيثِ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ    : " أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لَمَّا قَرَأَ رَبَّنَا لَا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا   [ 2 \ 286 ] ، قَالَ اللَّهُ نَعَمْ   " ، وَمِنْ حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    : قَالَ اللَّهُ " قَدْ فَعَلْتُ " وَكَوْنُ مَنْ فَعَلَ نَاسِيًا لَا يَحْنَثُ هُوَ قَوْلُ عَطَاءٍ  ،  وَعَمْرِو بْنِ دِينَارٍ  ،  وَابْنِ أَبِي نَجِيحٍ  ، وَإِسْحَاقَ  ، وَرِوَايَةً عَنْ أَحْمَدَ  ،   كَمَا قَالَهُ صَاحِبُ " الْمُغْنِي " ، وَوَجْهُ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ  ظَاهِرٌ  لِلْأَدِلَّةِ الَّتِي ذَكَرْنَا ، وَذَهَبَ قَوْمٌ إِلَى أَنَّهُ   يَحْنَثُ مُطْلَقًا ، وَهُوَ مَشْهُورُ مَذْهَبِ مَالِكٍ  ، وَبِهِ قَالَ  سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ  ، وَمُجَاهِدٌ  ،  وَالزُّهْرِيُّ  ، وَقَتَادَةُ  ، وَرَبِيعَةُ  ، وَأَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  ، وَهُوَ أَحَدُ قَوْلَيِ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُمْ صَاحِبُ   [ ص:  425 ]    " الْمُغْنِي " ، وَوَجْهُ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ عِنْدَ الْقَائِلِ  بِهِ  أَنَّهُ فَعَلَ مَا حَلَفَ لَا يَفْعَلُهُ عَمْدًا ; فَلَمَّا كَانَ   عَامِدًا لِلْفِعْلِ الَّذِي هُوَ سَبَبُ الْحِنْثِ ، لَمْ يُعْذَرْ   بِنِسْيَانِهِ الْيَمِينَ ، وَلَا يَخْفَى عَدَمُ ظُهُورِهِ . 

وَذَهَبَ قَوْمٌ إِلَى الْفَرْقِ بَيْنَ الطَّلَاقِ وَالْعِتْقِ وَبَيْنَ   غَيْرِهِمَا ، فَلَا يُعْذَرُ بِالنِّسْيَانِ فِي الطَّلَاقِ وَالْعِتْقِ ،   وَيُعْذَرُ بِهِ فِي غَيْرِهِمَا ، وَهَذَا هُوَ ظَاهِرُ مَذْهَبِ   الْإِمَامِ أَحْمَدَ  ، كَمَا قَالَهُ صَاحِبُ " الْمُغْنِي " ، قَالَ : وَاخْتَارَهُ الْخَلَّالُ ، وَصَاحِبُهُ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ أَبِي عُبَيْدٍ    . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : وَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ الْأَخِيرُ لَهُ وَجْهٌ مِنَ النَّظَرِ ; لِأَنَّ فِي الطَّلَاقِ وَالْعِتْقِ حَقًّا لِلَّهِ وَحَقًّا لِلْآدَمِيِّ ، وَالْحَالِفُ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَكُونَ مُتَعَمِّدًا فِي نَفْسِ الْأَمْرِ ، وَيَدَّعِي النِّسْيَانَ ; لِأَنَّ الْعَمْدَ مِنَ الْقُصُودِ الْكَامِنَةِ الَّتِي لَا تَظْهَرُ حَقِيقَتُهَا لِلنَّاسِ ،   فَلَوْ عُذِرَ بِادِّعَاءِ النِّسْيَانِ لَأَمْكَنَ تَأْدِيَةُ ذَلِكَ   إِلَى ضَيَاعِ حُقُوقِ الْآدَمِيِّينَ ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ   تَعَالَى .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ الْخَامِسَةُ : إِذَا حَلَفَ لَا يَفْعَلُ أَمْرًا مِنَ الْمَعْرُوفِ كَالْإِصْلَاحِ   بَيْنَ النَّاسِ وَنَحْوِهِ ، فَلَيْسَ لَهُ الِامْتِنَاعُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ   وَالتَّعَلُّلُ بِالْيَمِينِ ، بَلْ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يُكَفِّرَ عَنْ   يَمِينِهِ ، وَيَأْتِيَ الَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ ; لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَلَا تَجْعَلُوا اللَّهَ عُرْضَةً لِأَيْمَانِكُمْ أَنْ تَبَرُّوا وَتَتَّقُوا وَتُصْلِحُوا بَيْنَ النَّاسِ الْآيَةَ   [ 2 \ 224 ] ، أَيْ لَا تَجْعَلُوا أَيْمَانَكُمْ بِاللَّهِ تَعَالَى   مَانِعَةً لَكُمْ مِنَ الْبِرِّ ، وَصِلَةِ الرَّحِمِ إِذَا حَلَفْتُمْ   عَلَى تَرْكِهَا ، وَنَظِيرُ الْآيَةِ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى فِي حَلِفِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - أَلَّا يُنْفِقَ عَلَى مِسْطَحٍ  ، لِمَا قَالَ فِي عَائِشَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا مَا قَالَ : وَلَا   يَأْتَلِ أُولُو الْفَضْلِ مِنْكُمْ وَالسَّعَةِ أَنْ يُؤْتُوا أُولِي   الْقُرْبَى وَالْمَسَاكِينَ وَالْمُهَاجِرِي  نَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   وَلْيَعْفُوا وَلْيَصْفَحُوا أَلَا تُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ   لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   [ 24 \ 22 ] . 

وَقَوْلُهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " وَاللَّهِ   لَأَنْ يَلِجَّ أَحَدُكُمْ بِيَمِينِهِ فِي أَهْلِهِ آثَمُ لَهُ عِنْدَ   اللَّهِ مِنْ أَنْ يُعْطِيَ كَفَّارَتَهُ الَّتِي افْتَرَضَ اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ   " ، مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ حَدِيثِ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ    . 

وَقَوْلُهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنِّي   وَاللَّهِ - إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ - لَا أَحْلِفُ عَلَى يَمِينٍ فَأَرَى   غَيْرَهَا خَيْرًا مِنْهَا إِلَّا أَتَيْتُ الَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ   وَتَحَلَّلْتُهَ  ا   " ، مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ أَيْضًا مِنْ حَدِيثِ أَبِي مُوسَى    .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (66)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (21)
صـ 426 إلى صـ 430


وَقَوْلُهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  لِعَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ سَمُرَةَ    : " يَا  عَبْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنَ سَمُرَةَ  ،   لَا تَسْأَلِ الْإِمَارَةَ ، فَإِنَّكَ إِنْ أُعْطِيتَهَا مِنْ غَيْرِ   مَسْأَلَةٍ أُعِنْتَ عَلَيْهَا ، وَإِنْ أُعْطِيتَهَا عَنْ مَسْأَلَةٍ   وُكِلْتَ إِلَيْهَا ، وَإِذَا حَلَفْتَ عَلَى يَمِينٍ فَرَأَيْتَ غَيْرَهَا   خَيْرًا مِنْهَا فَأْتِ الَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ ، وَكَفِّرْ عَنْ يَمِينِكَ     " ، مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ أَيْضًا ، وَالْأَحَادِيثُ فِي الْبَابِ   كَثِيرَةٌ . وَهَذَا هُوَ الْحَقُّ فِي الْمَسْأَلَةِ خِلَافًا لِمَنْ   قَالَ :   [ ص: 426 ] كَفَّارَتُهَا تَرْكُهَا مُتَمَسِّكًا بِأَحَادِيثَ وَرَدَتْ فِي ذَلِكَ ، قَالَ أَبُو دَاوُدَ    : وَالْأَحَادِيثُ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - كُلُّهَا : " فَلْيُكَفِّرْ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ   " ، وَهِيَ الصِّحَاحُ ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : تَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ ، لَمْ يُقَيِّدْ هُنَا رَقَبَةٍ كَفَّارَةَ الْيَمِينِ بِالْإِيمَانِ ، وَقَيَّدَ بِهِ كَفَّارَةَ الْقَتْلِ خَطَأً . 

وَهَذِهِ مِنْ مَسَائِلِ الْمُطْلَقِ وَالْمُقَيَّدِ فِي حَالَةِ اتِّفَاقِ الْحُكْمِ ، مَعَ اخْتِلَافِ السَّبَبِ ،   وَكَثِيرٌ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ يَقُولُونَ فِيهِ بِحَمْلِ الْمُطْلَقِ  عَلَى  الْمُقَيَّدِ ، فَتَقَيُّدُ رَقَبَةِ الْيَمِينِ وَالظِّهَارِ  بِالْقَيْدِ  الَّذِي فِي رَقَبَةِ الْقَتْلِ خَطَأً ، حَمْلًا  لِلْمُطْلَقِ عَلَى  الْمُقَيَّدِ ، وَخَالَفَ فِي ذَلِكَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  وَمَنْ وَافَقَهُ . 

وَقَدْ أَوْضَحْنَا هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةَ فِي كِتَابِنَا " دَفْعِ إِيهَامِ   الِاضْطِرَابِ " ، فِي سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ عِنْدَ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مُؤْمِنَةٍ     [ 4 \ 92 ] ; وَلِذَلِكَ لَمْ نُطِلِ الْكَلَامَ بِهَا هُنَا ،   وَالْمُرَادُ بِالتَّحْرِيرِ الْإِخْرَاجُ مِنَ الرِّقِّ ، وَرُبَّمَا   اسْتَعْمَلَتْهُ الْعَرَبُ فِي الْإِخْرَاجِ مِنَ الْأَسْرِ ،   وَالْمَشَقَّاتِ ، وَتَعَبِ الدُّنْيَا وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ ، وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ   وَالِدَةِ مَرْيَمَ    : إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لَكَ مَا فِي بَطْنِي مُحَرَّرًا   [ 3 \ 35 ] ، أَيْ مِنْ تَعَبِ أَعْمَالِ الدُّنْيَا ، وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ الْفَرَزْدَقِ هَمَّامِ بْنِ غَالِبٍ التَّمِيمِيِّ    : [ الْكَامِلُ ] 


**أَبَنِي غُدَانَةَ  إِنَّنِي حَرَّرْتُكُمْ فَوَهَبْتُكُمْ لِعَطِيَّةَ بْنِ جِعَالِ * *

يَعْنِي حَرَّرْتُكُمْ مِنَ الْهِجَاءِ ، فَلَا أَهْجُوكُمْ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالْأَنْصَابُ وَالْأَزْلَامُ رِجْسٌ الْآيَةَ . 

يُفْهَمُ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّ الْخَمْرَ نَجِسَةُ الْعَيْنِ     ; لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى قَالَ إِنَّهَا : رِجْسٌ ، وَالرِّجْسُ فِي   كَلَامِ الْعَرَبِ كُلُّ مُسْتَقْذَرٍ تَعَافُّهُ النَّفْسُ . 

وَقِيلَ : إِنَّ أَصْلَهُ مِنَ الرَّكْسِ ، وَهُوَ الْعُذْرَةُ وَالنَّتْنُ   . قَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : وَيَدُلُّ لِهَذَا مَفْهُومُ   الْمُخَالَفَةِ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى فِي شَرَابِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ : وَسَقَاهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ شَرَابًا طَهُورًا   [ 76 \ 21 ] ; لِأَنَّ وَصْفَهُ لِشَرَابِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ بِأَنَّهُ طَهُورٌ يُفْهَمُ   مِنْهُ أَنَّ خَمْرَ الدُّنْيَا لَيْسَتْ كَذَلِكَ ، وَمِمَّا يُؤَيِّدُ   هَذَا أَنَّ كُلَّ الْأَوْصَافِ الَّتِي مَدَحَ بِهَا تَعَالَى خَمْرَ   الْآخِرَةِ مَنْفِيَّةٌ عَنْ خَمْرِ الدُّنْيَا ، كَقَوْلِهِ : لَا فِيهَا غَوْلٌ وَلَا هُمْ عَنْهَا يُنْزَفُونَ   [ 37 \ 47 ] ، وَكَقَوْلِهِ : لَا يُصَدَّعُونَ عَنْهَا وَلَا يُنْزِفُونَ   [ 56 \ 19 ] ، بِخِلَافِ خَمْرِ الدُّنْيَا فَفِيهَا غَوْلٌ يَغْتَالُ الْعُقُولَ   [ ص:  427 ] وَأَهْلُهَا  يُصَدَّعُونَ ، أَيْ يُصِيبُهُمُ الصُّدَاعُ الَّذِي  هُوَ وَجَعُ  الرَّأْسِ بِسَبَبِهَا ، وَقَوْلُهُ : لَا يُنْزَفُونَ ،  عَلَى قِرَاءَةِ  فَتْحِ الزَّايِ مَبْنِيًّا لِلْمَفْعُولِ ، فَمَعْنَاهُ :  أَنَّهُمْ لَا  يَسْكَرُونَ ، وَالنَّزِيفُ السَّكْرَانُ ، وَمِنْهُ  قَوْلُ حُمَيْدِ بْنِ ثَوْرٍ    : [ الطَّوِيلُ ] 


**نَزِيفٌ تَرَى رَدْعَ الْعَبِيرِ يُجِيبُهَا كَمَا ضَرَّجَ الضَّارِي النَّزِيفَ الْمُكْلَمَا* *

يَعْنِي أَنَّهَا فِي ثِقَلِ حَرَكَتِهَا كَالسَّكْرَانِ ، وَأَنَّ   حُمْرَةَ الْعَبِيرِ الَّذِي هُوَ الطِّيبُ فِي جَيْبِهَا كَحُمْرَةِ   الدَّمِ عَلَى الطَّرِيدِ الَّذِي ضَرَّجَهُ الْجَوَارِحُ بِدَمِهِ ،   فَأَصَابَهُ نَزِيفُ الدَّمِ مِنْ جُرْحِ الْجَوَارِحِ لَهُ ، وَمِنْهُ   أَيْضًا قَوْلُ امْرِئِ الْقَيْسِ    : [ الْمُتَقَارِبُ ] 


**وَإِذْ هِيَ تَمْشِي كَمَشْيِ النَّزِيفِ     يَصْرَعُهُ بِالْكَثِيبِ الْبُهُرْ 
**

وَقَوْلُهُ أَيْضًا : [ الطَّوِيلُ ] 


**نَزِيفٌ إِذَا قَامَتْ لِوَجْهٍ تَمَايَلَتْ     تُرَاشِي الْفُؤَادَ الرَّخْصَ أَلَّا تَخْتَرَا 
**

وَقَوْلُ ابْنِ أَبِي رَبِيعَةَ أَوْ جَمِيلٍ    : [ الْكَامِلُ ] 


**فَلَثَمَتْ فَاهَا آخِذًا بِقُرُونِهَا     شُرْبَ النَّزِيفِ بِبَرْدِ مَاءِ الْحَشْرَجِ 
**

وَعَلَى قِرَاءَةِ يَنْزِفُونَ بِكَسْرِ الزَّايِ مَبْنِيًّا لِلْفَاعِلِ ، فَفِيهِ وَجْهَانِ مِنَ التَّفْسِيرِ لِلْعُلَمَاءِ : 

أَحَدُهُمَا : أَنَّهُ مِنْ أَنْزَفَ الْقَوْمُ إِذَا حَانَ مِنْهُمُ   النُّزْفُ وَهُوَ السُّكْرُ ، وَنَظِيرُهُ قَوْلُهُمْ : أَحْصَدَ الزَّرْعُ   إِذَا حَانَ حَصَادُهُ ، وَأَقْطَفَ الْعِنَبُ إِذَا حَانَ قِطَافُهُ ،   وَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ مَعْنَاهُ رَاجِعٌ إِلَى الْأَوَّلِ . 

وَالثَّانِي : أَنَّهُ مِنْ أَنْزَفَ الْقَوْمُ إِذَا فَنِيَتْ خُمُورُهُمْ ، وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ الْحُطَيْئَةِ    : [ الطَّوِيلُ ] 


**لَعَمْرِي لَئِنْ أَنْزَفْتُمُوا أَوْ صَحَوْتُمُوا     لَبِئْسَ النَّدَامَى أَنْتُمْ آلٌ أَبْجَرَا 
**

وَجَمَاهِيرُ الْعُلَمَاءِ عَلَى أَنَّ الْخَمْرَ نَجِسَةُ الْعَيْنِ لِمَا ذَكَرْنَا ، وَخَالَفَ فِي ذَلِكَ رَبِيعَةُ  ، وَاللَّيْثُ  ، وَالْمُزَنِيُّ  صَاحِبُ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  ، وَبَعْضُ الْمُتَأَخِّرِي  نَ مِنَ الْبَغْدَادِيِّ  ينَ وَالْقَرَوِيِّي  نَ ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُمُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  فِي " تَفْسِيرِهِ " . 

وَاسْتَدَلُّوا لِطَهَارَةِ عَيْنِهَا بِأَنَّ الْمَذْكُورَاتِ مَعَهَا فِي   الْآيَةِ مِنْ مَالِ مَيْسِرٍ ، وَمَالِ قِمَارٍ ، وَأَنْصَابٍ ،   وَأَزْلَامٍ لَيْسَتْ نَجِسَةَ الْعَيْنِ ، وَإِنْ كَانَتْ مُحَرَّمَةَ   الِاسْتِعْمَالِ . 

 [ ص: 428 ] وَأُجِيبَ  مِنْ جِهَةِ  الْجُمْهُورِ بِأَنَّ قَوْلَهُ : رِجْسٌ ، يَقْتَضِي  نَجَاسَةَ الْعَيْنِ  فِي الْكُلِّ ، فَمَا أَخْرَجَهُ إِجْمَاعٌ ، أَوْ  نَصٌّ خَرَجَ بِذَلِكَ ،  وَمَا لَمْ يُخْرِجْهُ نَصٌّ وَلَا إِجْمَاعٌ  لَزِمَ الْحُكْمُ  بِنَجَاسَتِهِ ; لِأَنَّ خُرُوجَ بَعْضِ مَا تَنَاوَلَهُ  الْعَامُّ  بِمُخَصِّصٍ مِنَ الْمُخَصِّصَاتِ ، لَا يَسْقُطُ الِاحْتِجَاجُ  بِهِ فِي  الْبَاقِي ، كَمَا هُوَ مُقَرَّرٌ فِي الْأُصُولِ ، وَإِلَيْهِ   الْإِشَارَةُ بِقَوْلِ صَاحِبِ " مَرَاقِي السُّعُودِ " : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 


**وَهُوَ حُجَّةٌ لَدَى الْأَكْثَرِ إِنْ     مُخَصِّصٌ لَهُ مُعَيِّنًا يَبِنْ 
**

وَعَلَى هَذَا ، فَالْمُسْكِرُ الَّذِي عَمَّتِ الْبَلْوَى الْيَوْمَ   بِالتَّطَيُّبِ بِهِ الْمَعْرُوفُ فِي اللِّسَانِ الدَّارِجِيِّ بِالْكُولَانْيَ  ا نَجَسٌ لَا تَجُوزُ الصَّلَاةُ بِهِ ،   وَيُؤَيِّدُهُ أَنَّ قَوْلَهُ تَعَالَى فِي الْمُسْكِرِ : فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ  ،  يَقْتَضِي الِاجْتِنَابَ الْمُطْلَقَ الَّذِي لَا يُنْتَفَعُ مَعَهُ   بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ الْمُسْكِرِ ، وَمَا مَعَهُ فِي الْآيَةِ بِوَجْهٍ مِنَ   الْوُجُوهِ ، كَمَا قَالَهُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  وَغَيْرُهُ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : لَا يَخْفَى عَلَى مُنْصِفٍ   أَنَّ التَّضَمُّخَ بِالطِّيبِ الْمَذْكُورِ ، وَالتَّلَذُّذَ بِرِيحِهِ   وَاسْتَطَابَتَه  ُ ، وَاسْتِحْسَانَه  ُ مَعَ أَنَّهُ مُسْكِرٌ ، وَاللَّهُ   يُصَرِّحُ فِي كِتَابِهِ بِأَنَّ الْخَمْرَ رِجْسٌ فِيهِ مَا فِيهِ ،   فَلَيْسَ لِلْمُسْلِمِ أَنْ يَتَطَيَّبَ بِمَا يَسْمَعُ رَبَّهُ يَقُولُ   فِيهِ : إِنَّهُ رِجْسٌ ، كَمَا هُوَ وَاضِحٌ ، وَيُؤَيِّدُهُ أَنَّهُ -   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَمَرَ بِإِرَاقَةِ الْخَمْرِ فَلَوْ كَانَتْ فِيهَا مَنْفَعَةٌ أُخْرَى لَبَيَّنَهَا ، كَمَا بَيَّنَ جَوَازَ الِانْتِفَاعِ بِجُلُودِ الْمَيْتَةِ ، وَلَمَا أَرَاقَهَا . 

وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ مَا اسْتَدَلَّ بِهِ سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْحَدَّادِ الْقَرَوِيُّ  عَلَى طَهَارَةِ عَيْنِ الْخَمْرِ بِأَنَّ الصَّحَابَةَ أَرَاقُوهَا فِي طُرُقِ الْمَدِينَةِ      ; وَلَوْ كَانَتْ نَجِسَةً لَمَا فَعَلُوا ذَلِكَ ; وَلَنَهَاهُمُ   النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَنْ ذَلِكَ ، كَمَا   نَهَاهُمْ عَنِ التَّخَلِّي فِي الطُّرُقِ ، لَا دَلِيلَ لَهُ فِيهِ ،   فَإِنَّهَا لَا تَعُمُّ الطُّرُقَ ، بَلْ يُمْكِنُ التَّحَرُّزُ مِنْهَا ،   لِأَنَّ الْمَدِينَةَ  كَانَتْ  وَاسِعَةً ،  وَلَمْ تَكُنِ الْخَمْرُ كَثِيرَةً جِدًّا بِحَيْثُ تَكُونُ  نَهَرًا أَوْ  سَيْلًا فِي الطُّرُقِ يَعُمُّهَا كُلَّهَا ، وَإِنَّمَا  أُرِيقَتْ فِي  مَوَاضِعَ يَسِيرَةٍ يُمْكِنُ التَّحَرُّزُ مِنْهَا ،  قَالَهُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  ، وَهُوَ ظَاهِرٌ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَقْتُلُوا الصَّيْدَ وَأَنْتُمْ حُرُمٌ ، هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ الْكَرِيمَةُ يُفْهَمُ مِنْ دَلِيلِ خِطَابِهَا ، أَيْ مَفْهُومِ مُخَالَفَتِهَا ، أَنَّهُمْ إِنْ حَلُّوا مِنْ إِحْرَامِهِمْ جَازَ لَهُمْ قَتْلُ الصَّيْدِ ، وَهَذَا الْمَفْهُومُ مُصَرَّحٌ بِهِ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَإِذَا حَلَلْتُمْ فَاصْطَادُوا   [ 5 \ 2 ] ، يَعْنِي إِنْ شِئْتُمْ ، كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ إِيضَاحُهُ فِي أَوَّلِ هَذِهِ السُّورَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَمَنْ قَتَلَهُ مِنْكُمْ مُتَعَمِّدًا ، الْآيَةَ . 

 [ ص: 429 ] ذَهَبَ جُمْهُورُ الْعُلَمَاءِ إِلَى أَنَّ مَعْنَى هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ : وَمَنْ قَتَلَهُ مِنْكُمْ مُتَعَمِّدًا لِقَتْلِهِ ذَاكِرًا حَرَامَهُ ، وَخَالَفَ مُجَاهِدٌ    - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - الْجُمْهُورَ قَائِلًا : إِنَّ مَعْنَى الْآيَةِ : وَمَنْ قَتَلَهُ مِنْكُمْ مُتَعَمِّدًا لِقَتْلِهِ فِي حَالِ كَوْنِهِ نَاسِيًا لِإِحْرَامِهِ ، وَاسْتَدَلَّ لِذَلِكَ بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَمَنْ عَادَ فَيَنْتَقِمُ اللَّهُ مِنْهُ   [ 5 \ 95 ] ، كَمَا سَيَأْتِي إِيضَاحُهُ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى . 

وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا فِي تَرْجَمَةِ هَذَا الْكِتَابِ أَنَّ مِنْ أَنْوَاعِ   الْبَيَانِ الَّتِي تَضَمَّنَهَا أَنْ يَقُولَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ فِي   الْآيَةِ قَوْلًا ، وَيَكُونُ فِيهَا قَرِينَةٌ دَالَّةٌ عَلَى عَدَمِ   صِحَّةِ ذَلِكَ الْقَوْلِ ، وَإِذَا عَرَفْتَ ذَلِكَ فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ فِي   الْآيَةِ قَرِينَةً وَاضِحَةً دَالَّةً عَلَى عَدَمِ صِحَّةِ قَوْلِ مُجَاهِدٍ    - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - وَهِيَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : لِيَذُوقَ وَبَالَ أَمْرِهِ ،   فَإِنَّهُ يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ مُتَعَمِّدًا أَمْرًا لَا يَجُوزُ ،   أَمَّا النَّاسِي فَهُوَ غَيْرُ آثِمٍ إِجْمَاعًا ، فَلَا يُنَاسِبُ أَنْ   يُقَالَ فِيهِ : لِيَذُوقَ وَبَالَ أَمْرِهِ   [ 5 \ 95 ] ، كَمَا تَرَى ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَحْرِ ، الْآيَةَ . 

ظَاهِرُ عُمُومِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ يَشْمَلُ إِبَاحَةَ صَيْدِ الْبَحْرِ لِلْمُحْرِمِ بِحَجٍّ   أَوْ عُمْرَةٍ ، وَهُوَ كَذَلِكَ ، كَمَا بَيَّنَهُ تَخْصِيصُهُ تَعَالَى   تَحْرِيمَ الصَّيْدِ عَلَى الْمُحْرِمِ بِصَيْدِ الْبَرِّ فِي قَوْلِهِ :  وَحُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَرِّ مَا دُمْتُمْ   [ 5 \ 96 ] ، فَإِنَّهُ يُفْهَمُ مِنْهُ أَنَّ صَيْدَ الْبَحْرِ لَا يَحْرُمُ عَلَى الْمُحْرِمِ ، كَمَا هُوَ ظَاهِرٌ . 

مَسَائِلُ تَتَعَلَّقُ بِالِاصْطِيَادِ 

فِي الْإِحْرَامِ أَوْ فِي الْحَرَمِ 

الْمَسْأَلَةُ الْأُولَى : أَجْمَعَ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَلَى مَنْعِ صَيْدِ الْبَرِّ لِلْمُحْرِمِ بِحَجٍّ أَوْ عُمْرَةٍ . 

وَهَذَا الْإِجْمَاعُ فِي مَأْكُولِ اللَّحْمِ الْوَحْشِيِّ كَالظَّبْيِ ،   وَالْغَزَالِ وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ ، وَتَحْرُمُ عَلَيْهِ الْإِشَارَةُ إِلَى   الصَّيْدِ وَالدَّلَالَةُ عَلَيْهِ ، لِمَا ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ مِنْ   حَدِيثِ أَبِي قَتَادَةَ      - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - أَنَّهُ كَانَ مَعَ قَوْمٍ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ   رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَهُوَ حَلَالٌ   وَهُمْ مُحْرِمُونَ ، وَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - مُحْرِمٌ أَمَامَهُمْ ، فَأَبْصَرُوا حِمَارًا وَحْشِيًّا وَأَبُو قَتَادَةَ  مَشْغُولٌ   يَخْصِفُ نَعْلَهُ فَلَمْ يُؤْذُنُوهُ ، وَأَحَبُّوا لَوْ أَنَّهُ   أَبْصَرَهُ فَأَبْصَرَهُ فَأَسْرَجَ فَرَسَهُ ; ثُمَّ رَكِبَ وَنَسِيَ   سَوْطَهُ وَرُمْحَهُ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ : نَاوِلُونِي السَّوْطَ وَالرُّمْحَ ،   فَقَالُوا : وَاللَّهِ لَا نُعِينُكَ عَلَيْهِ ، فَغَضِبَ فَنَزَلَ   [ ص:  430 ] فَأَخَذَهُمَا  فَرَكِبَ فَشَدَّ عَلَى الْحِمَارِ فَعَقَرَهُ ثُمَّ  جَاءَ بِهِ وَقَدْ  مَاتَ ، فَوَقَعُوا فِيهِ يَأْكُلُونَهُ ، ثُمَّ  إِنَّهُمْ شَكُّوا فِي  أَكْلِهِمْ إِيَّاهُ وَهُمْ حُرُمٌ ، فَأَدْرَكُوا  النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَسَأَلُوهُ  فَقَرَّرَهُمْ عَلَى أَكْلِهِ ،  وَنَاوَلَهُ  أَبُو قَتَادَةَ  عَضُدَ الْحِمَارِ الْوَحْشِيِّ ، فَأَكَلَ مِنْهَا - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، وَلِمُسْلِمٍ    : " هَلْ أَشَارَ إِلَيْهِ إِنْسَانٌ أَوْ أَمَرَهُ بِشَيْءٍ " ، قَالُوا : لَا ، قَالَ : " فَكُلُوهُ "   . 

 وَلِلْبُخَارِيّ  ِ    : " هَلْ   مِنْكُمْ أَحَدٌ أَمَرَهُ أَنْ يَحْمِلَ عَلَيْهَا " ، أَوْ " أَشَارَ   إِلَيْهَا " قَالُوا : لَا ، قَالَ : " فَكُلُوا مَا بَقِيَ مِنْ لَحْمِهَا     " ، وَقَدْ أَجْمَعَ جَمِيعُ الْعُلَمَاءِ عَلَى أَنَّ مَا صَادَهُ مُحْرِمٌ لَا   يَجُوزُ أَكْلُهُ لِلْمُحْرِمِ الَّذِي صَادَهُ ، وَلَا لِمُحْرِمٍ   غَيْرِهِ ، وَلَا لِحَلَالٍ غَيْرِ مُحْرِمٍ ; لِأَنَّهُ مَيْتَةٌ . 

وَاخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي أَكْلِ الْمُحْرِمِ مِمَّا صَادَهُ حَلَالٌ عَلَى   ثَلَاثَةِ أَقْوَالٍ ، قِيلَ : لَا يَجُوزُ لَهُ الْأَكْلُ مُطْلَقًا ،   وَقِيلَ : يَجُوزُ مُطْلَقًا ، وَقِيلَ : بِالتَّفْصِيلِ بَيْنَ مَا   صَادَهُ لِأَجْلِهِ ، وَمَا صَادَهُ لَا لِأَجْلِهِ فَيُمْنَعُ الْأَوَّلُ   دُونَ الثَّانِي . 

وَاحْتَجَّ أَهْلُ الْقَوْلِ الْأَوَّلِ بِحَدِيثِ الصَّعْبِ بْنِ جَثَّامَةَ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : أَنَّهُ أَهْدَى إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - حِمَارًا وَحْشِيًّا وَهُوَ بِالْأَبْوَاءِ  أَوْ بِوَدَّانَ  ، فَرَدَّهُ عَلَيْهِ ، فَلَمَّا رَأَى مَا فِي وَجْهِهِ قَالَ : " إِنَّا لَمْ نَرُدَّهُ عَلَيْكَ إِلَّا أَنَّا حَرَامٌ " ، مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ ، وَلِأَحْمَدَ  وَمُسْلِمٍ    " لَحْمَ حِمَارٍ وَحْشِيٍّ   " . 

وَاحْتَجُّوا أَيْضًا بِحَدِيثِ  زَيْدِ بْنِ أَرْقَمَ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ   - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أُهْدِيَ لَهُ عُضْوٌ مِنْ لَحْمِ   صَيْدٍ فَرَدَّهُ ، وَقَالَ : " إِنَّا لَا نَأْكُلُهُ إِنَّا حُرُمٌ   " أَخْرَجَهُ أَحْمَدُ  ، وَمُسْلِمٌ  ، وَأَبُو دَاوُدَ  ،  وَالنَّسَائِيُّ    . 

وَاحْتَجُّوا أَيْضًا بِعُمُومِ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَحُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَرِّ مَا دُمْتُمْ حُرُمًا ، وَيُرْوَى هَذَا الْقَوْلُ عَنْ عَلِيٍّ  ،  وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ،  وَابْنِ عُمَرَ  ، وَاللَّيْثِ  ،  وَالثَّوْرِيِّ  ، وَإِسْحَاقَ  ، وَعَائِشَةَ  وَغَيْرِهِمْ . 

وَاحْتَجَّ مَنْ قَالَ : بِجَوَازِ أَكْلِ الْمُحْرِمِ مَا صَادَهُ   الْحَلَالُ مُطْلَقًا ; بِعُمُومِ الْأَحَادِيثِ الْوَارِدَةِ بِجَوَازِ   أَكْلِ الْمُحْرِمِ مِنْ صَيْدِ الْحَلَالِ ، كَحَدِيثِ  طَلْحَةَ بْنِ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ  عِنْدَ مُسْلِمٍ  ،  وَالْإِمَامِ أَحْمَدَ    : أَنَّهُ كَانَ فِي قَوْمٍ مُحْرِمُونَ ، فَأُهْدِيَ لَهُمْ طَيْرٌ ، وَطَلْحَةُ  رَاقِدٌ ، فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ أَكَلَ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ تَوَرَّعَ فَلَمْ يَأْكُلْ ، فَلَمَّا اسْتَيْقَظَ طَلْحَةُ      - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - وَافَقَ مَنْ أَكَلَهُ وَقَالَ : أَكَلْنَاهُ   مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   .
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (67)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (22)
صـ 431 إلى صـ 435


وَكَحَدِيثِ الْبَهْزِيِّ وَاسْمُهُ زَيْدُ بْنُ كَعْبٍ  ، أَنَّهُ قَالَ لِلنَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي حِمَارٍ وَحْشِيٍّ عَقِيرٍ   [ ص: 431 ] فِي بَعْضِ وَادِي الرَّوْحَاءِ  وَهُوَ صَاحِبُهُ : شَأْنُكُمْ بِهَذَا الْحِمَارِ ، فَأَمَرَ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَبَا بَكْرٍ  فَقَسَمَهُ فِي الرِّفَاقِ وَهُمْ مُحْرِمُونَ ، أَخْرَجَهُ الْإِمَامَانِ مَالِكٌ  فِي " مُوَطَّئِهِ " ، وَأَحْمَدُ  فِي " مَسْنَدِهِ " ،  وَالنَّسَائِيُّ  ، وَصَحَّحَهُ  ابْنُ خُزَيْمَةَ  وَغَيْرُهُ ، كَمَا قَالَهُ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  ، وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِإِبَاحَتِهِ مُطْلَقًا أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  وَأَصْحَابُهُ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : أَظْهَرُ الْأَقْوَالِ وَأَقْوَاهَا دَلِيلًا ، هُوَ الْقَوْلُ الْمُفَصَّلُ بَيْنَ مَا صِيدَ لِأَجْلِ الْمُحْرِمِ   ; فَلَا يَحِلُّ لَهُ ، وَبَيْنَ مَا صَادَهُ الْحَلَالُ ، لَا لِأَجْلِ الْمُحْرِمِ   ; فَإِنَّهُ يَحِلُّ لَهُ . 

وَالدَّلِيلُ عَلَى هَذَا أَمْرَانِ : 

الْأَوَّلُ : أَنَّ الْجَمْعَ بَيْنَ الْأَدِلَّةِ وَاجِبٌ مَتَى مَا   أَمْكَنَ ; لِأَنَّ إِعْمَالَ الدَّلِيلَيْنِ أَوْلَى مِنْ إِلْغَاءِ   أَحَدِهِمَا ، وَلَا طَرِيقَ لِلْجَمْعِ إِلَّا هَذِهِ الطَّرِيقُ ، وَمَنْ   عَدَلَ عَنْهَا لَا بُدَّ أَنْ يُلْغِيَ نُصُوصًا صَحِيحَةً . 

الثَّانِي : أَنَّ جَابِرًا    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - رَوَى عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ قَالَ : " صَيْدُ الْبَرِّ لَكُمْ حَلَالٌ وَأَنْتُمْ حُرُمٌ ، مَا لَمْ تَصِيدُوهُ ، أَوْ يُصَدْ لَكُمْ   " ، رَوَاهُ الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  ، وَأَبُو دَاوُدَ  ،  وَالنَّسَائِيُّ  ،  وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ  ُ  ،  وَابْنُ خُزَيْمَةَ  ،  وَابْنُ حِبَّانَ  ، وَالْحَاكِمُ  ، وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ُ  ،  وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيُّ    . 

وَقَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ    : هَذَا أَحْسَنُ حَدِيثٍ رُوِيَ فِي هَذَا الْبَابِ وَأَقْيَسُ ، فَإِنْ قِيلَ فِي إِسْنَادِ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ ،  عَمْرُو بْنُ أَبِي عَمْرٍو مَوْلَى الْمُطَّلِبِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ حَنْطَبٍ  ، عَنْ مَوْلَاهُ الْمُطَّلِبِ  ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ  ، وَعَمْرٌو  مُخْتَلَفٌ فِيهِ ، قَالَ فِيهِ  النَّسَائِيُّ    : لَيْسَ بِالْقَوِيِّ فِي الْحَدِيثِ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ قَدْ رَوَى عَنْهُ مَالِكٌ    . 

وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيُّ  فِي مَوْلَاهُ الْمُطَّلِبِ  أَيْضًا : لَا يُعْرَفُ لَهُ سَمَاعٌ مِنْ جَابِرٍ  ، وَقَالَ فِيهِ التِّرْمِذِيُّ  أَيْضًا فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ ، قَالَ مُحَمَّدٌ      : لَا أَعْرِفُ لَهُ سَمَاعًا مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ ، إِلَّا   قَوْلَهُ حَدَّثَنِي مَنْ شَهِدَ خُطْبَةَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . 

فَالْجَوَابُ أَنَّ هَذَا كُلَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ مَا يَقْتَضِي رَدَّ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ ; لِأَنَّ عَمْرًا  الْمَذْكُورَ ثِقَةٌ ، وَهُوَ مِنْ رِجَالِ  الْبُخَارِيِّ  وَمُسْلِمٍ  ، وَمِمَّنْ رَوَى عَنْهُ  مَالِكُ بْنُ أَنَسٍ  ، وَكُلُّ ذَلِكَ يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ ثِقَةٌ ، وَقَالَ فِيهِ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " التَّقْرِيبِ " : ثِقَةٌ رُبَّمَا وَهِمَ ، وَقَالَ فِيهِ النَّوَوِيُّ  فِي " شَرْحِ الْمُهَذَّبِ " : أَمَّا تَضْعِيفُ  عَمْرِو بْنِ أَبِي عَمْرٍو  فَغَيْرُ ثَابِتٍ ; لِأَنَّ  الْبُخَارِيَّ  ، وَمُسْلِمًا  رَوَيَا لَهُ فِي صَحِيحَيْهِمَا ، وَاحْتَجَّا بِهِ ، وَهُمَا الْقُدْوَةُ فِي هَذَا الْبَابِ . 

 [ ص: 432 ] وَقَدِ احْتَجَّ بِهِ مَالِكٌ  ،   وَرَوَى عَنْهُ وَهُوَ الْقُدْوَةُ ، وَقَدْ عُرِفَ مِنْ عَادَتِهِ   أَنَّهُ لَا يَرْوِي فِي كِتَابِهِ إِلَّا عَنْ ثِقَةٍ ، وَقَالَ  أَحْمَدُ بْنُ حَنْبَلٍ  فِيهِ : لَيْسَ بِهِ بَأْسٌ ، وَقَالَ أَبُو زُرْعَةَ    : هُوَ ثِقَةٌ ، وَقَالَ أَبُو حَاتِمٍ    : لَا بَأْسَ بِهِ . 

وَقَالَ  ابْنُ عَدِيٍّ    : لَا بَأْسَ بِهِ ; لِأَنَّ مَالِكًا  رَوَى عَنْهُ ، وَلَا يَرْوِي مَالِكٌ  إِلَّا عَنْ صَدُوقٍ ثِقَةٍ ، قُلْتُ : وَقَدْ عُرِفَ أَنَّ الْجَرْحَ لَا يَثْبُتُ إِلَّا مُفَسَّرًا ، وَلَمْ يُفَسِّرْهُ  ابْنُ مَعِينٍ  ،  وَالنَّسَائِيُّ  بِمَا يُثْبِتُ تَضْعِيفَ عَمْرٍو  الْمَذْكُورِ ، وَقَوْلُ التِّرْمِذِيِّ    : إِنَّ مَوْلَاهُ  الْمُطَّلِبَ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ حَنْطَبٍ  ، لَا يُعْرَفُ لَهُ سَمَاعٌ مِنْ جَابِرٍ  ، وَقَوْلُ  الْبُخَارِيِّ   لِلتِّرْمِذِيِّ      : لَا أَعْرِفُ لَهُ سَمَاعًا مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ إِلَّا   قَوْلَهُ : حَدَّثَنِي مَنْ شَهِدَ خُطْبَةَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لَيْسَ فِي شَيْءٍ مِنْ ذَلِكَ مَا يَقْتَضِي   رَدَّ رِوَايَتِهِ ، لِمَا قَدَّمْنَا فِي سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ مِنْ أَنَّ   التَّحْقِيقَ هُوَ الِاكْتِفَاءُ بِالْمُعَاصَرَة  ِ . 

وَلَا يَلْزَمُ ثُبُوتَ اللُّقْيِ ، وَأَحْرَى ثُبُوتُ السَّمَاعِ ، كَمَا أَوْضَحَهُ الْإِمَامُ  مُسْلِمُ بْنُ الْحَجَّاجِ    - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى - فِي مُقَدِّمَةِ " صَحِيحِهِ " ، بِمَا لَا مَزِيدَ عَلَيْهِ ، مَعَ أَنَّ  الْبُخَارِيَّ  ذَكَرَ فِي كَلَامِهِ هَذَا الَّذِي نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُ التِّرْمِذِيُّ  ، أَنَّ الْمُطَّلِبَ مَوْلَى عَمْرِو بْنِ أَبِي عَمْرٍو  الْمَذْكُورَ   ، صَرَّحَ بِالتَّحْدِيثِ مِمَّنْ سَمِعَ خُطْبَةَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ -   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَهُوَ تَصْرِيحٌ بِالسَّمَاعِ مِنْ   بَعْضِ الصَّحَابَةِ بِلَا شَكٍّ . 

وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ  فِي " شَرْحِ الْمُهَذَّبِ " : وَأَمَّا إِدْرَاكُ الْمُطَّلِبِ  لِجَابِرٍ  ، فَقَالَ  ابْنُ أَبِي حَاتِمٍ    : وَرَوَى عَنْ جَابِرٍ  ، قَالَ : وَيُشْبِهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ أَدْرَكَهُ ، هَذَا هُوَ كَلَامُ  ابْنِ أَبِي حَاتِمٍ  ، فَحَصَلَ شَكٌّ فِي إِدْرَاكِهِ ، وَمَذْهَبُ  مُسْلِمِ بْنِ الْحَجَّاجِ  الَّذِي ادَّعَى فِي مُقَدِّمَةِ " صَحِيحِهِ " الْإِجْمَاعَ فِيهِ أَنَّهُ لَا يُشْتَرَطُ فِي اتِّصَالِ الْحَدِيثِ اللِّقَاءُ ، بَلْ يُكْتَفَى بِإِمْكَانِهِ ، وَالْإِمْكَانُ حَاصِلٌ قَطْعًا ، وَمَذْهَبُ  عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْمَدِينِيِّ  ،  وَالْبُخَارِيِّ  ، وَالْأَكْثَرِين  َ اشْتِرَاطُ ثُبُوتِ اللِّقَاءِ ، فَعَلَى مَذْهَبِ مُسْلِمٍ  الْحَدِيثُ مُتَّصِلٌ ، وَعَلَى مَذْهَبِ الْأَكْثَرِينَ يَكُونُ مُرْسَلًا لِبَعْضِ كِبَارِ التَّابِعِينَ ، وَقَدْ سَبَقَ أَنَّ مُرْسَلَ التَّابِعِيِّ الْكَبِيرِ يُحْتَجُّ بِهِ عِنْدَنَا إِذَا اعْتَضَدَ بِقَوْلِ الصَّحَابَةِ   ; أَوْ قَوْلِ أَكْثَرِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، أَوْ غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِمَّا سَبَقَ . 

وَقَدِ اعْتَضَدَ هَذَا الْحَدِيثُ ، فَقَالَ بِهِ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ -   رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ - مَنْ سَنَذْكُرُهُ فِي فَرْعِ مَذَاهِبِ   الْعُلَمَاءِ . اهـ . كَلَامُ النَّوَوِيِّ  ،   فَظَهَرَتْ صِحَّةُ الِاحْتِجَاجِ بِالْحَدِيثِ الْمَذْكُورِ عَلَى كُلِّ   التَّقْدِيرَاتِ ، عَلَى مَذَاهِبِ الْأَئِمَّةِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ ; لِأَنَّ   الشَّافِعِيَّ  مِنْهُمْ هُوَ الَّذِي لَا يَحْتَجُّ   [ ص: 433 ] بِالْمُرْسَلِ ، وَقَدْ عَرَفْتَ احْتِجَاجَهُ بِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ عَلَى تَقْدِيرِ إِرْسَالِهِ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : نَعَمْ ، يُشْتَرَطُ فِي قَبُولِ رِوَايَةِ الْمُدَلِّسِ التَّصْرِيحُ بِالسَّمَاعِ ، وَالْمُطَّلِبُ  الْمَذْكُورُ مُدَلِّسٌ ، لَكِنَّ مَشْهُورَ مَذْهَبِ مَالِكٍ  ، وَأَبِي حَنِيفَةَ  ، وَأَحْمَدَ    - رَحِمَهُمُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى - صِحَّةُ الِاحْتِجَاجِ بِالْمُرْسَلِ ، وَلَاسِيَّمَا إِذَا اعْتَضَدَ بِغَيْرِهِ كَمَا هُنَا ، وَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ مِنْ كَلَامِ النَّوَوِيِّ  مُوَافَقَةَ الشَّافِعِيَّةِ . 

وَاحْتَجَّ مَنْ قَالَ بِأَنَّ الْمُرْسَلَ حُجَّةٌ بِأَنَّ الْعَدْلَ لَا   يَحْذِفُ الْوَاسِطَةَ مَعَ الْجَزْمِ بِنِسْبَةِ الْحَدِيثِ لِمَنْ   فَوْقَهَا ، إِلَّا وَهُوَ جَازِمٌ بِالْعَدَالَةِ وَالثِّقَةِ فِيمَنْ   حَذَفَهُ ، حَتَّى قَالَ بَعْضُ الْمَالِكِيَّةِ : إِنَّ الْمُرْسَلَ مُقَدَّمٌ عَلَى الْمَسْنَدِ     ; لِأَنَّهُ مَا حَذَفَ الْوَاسِطَةَ فِي الْمُرْسَلِ إِلَّا وَهُوَ   مُتَكَفِّلٌ بِالْعَدَالَةِ وَالثِّقَةِ فِيمَا حَذَفَ بِخِلَافِ   الْمُسْنَدِ ، فَإِنَّهُ يُحِيلُ النَّاظِرَ عَلَيْهِ ، وَلَا يَتَكَفَّلُ   لَهُ بِالْعَدَالَةِ وَالثِّقَةِ ، وَإِلَى هَذَا أَشَارَ فِي " مَرَاقِي   السُّعُودِ " بِقَوْلِهِ فِي مَبْحَثِ الْمُرْسَلِ : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 


**وَهُوَ حُجَّةٌ وَلَكِنْ رُجِّحَا عَلَيْهِ مُسْنَدٌ وَعَكْسٌ صُحِّحَا* *

وَمِنَ الْمَعْلُومِ أَنَّ مَنْ يَحْتَجُّ بِالْمُرْسَلِ يَحْتَجُّ   بِعَنْعَنَةِ الْمُدَلِّسِ مِنْ بَابٍ أَوْلَى ، فَظَهَرَتْ صِحَّةُ   الِاحْتِجَاجِ بِالْحَدِيثِ الْمَذْكُورِ عِنْدَ مَالِكٍ  ، وَأَبِي حَنِيفَةَ  ، وَأَحْمَدَ  مَعَ أَنَّ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ لَهُ شَاهِدٌ عِنْدَ الْخَطِيبِ   وَابْنِ عَدِيٍّ  مِنْ رِوَايَةِ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ خَالِدٍ الْمَخْزُومِيِّ  ، عَنْ مَالِكٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " التَّلْخِيصِ " وَغَيْرِهِ وَهُوَ يُقَوِّيهِ . 

وَإِنْ كَانَ عُثْمَانُ  الْمَذْكُورُ   ضَعِيفًا ; لِأَنَّ الضَّعِيفَ يُقَوِّي الْمُرْسَلَ ، كَمَا عُرِفَ فِي   عُلُومِ الْحَدِيثِ ، فَالظَّاهِرُ أَنَّ حَدِيثَ جَابِرٍ  هَذَا   صَالِحٌ ، وَأَنَّهُ نَصٌّ فِي مَحَلِّ النِّزَاعِ ، وَهُوَ جَمْعٌ  بَيْنَ  هَذِهِ الْأَدِلَّةِ بِعَيْنِ الْجَمْعِ الَّذِي ذَكَرْنَا  أَوَّلًا ،  فَاتَّضَحَ بِهَذَا أَنَّ الْأَحَادِيثَ الدَّالَّةَ عَلَى  مَنْعِ أَكْلِ الْمُحْرِمِ مِمَّا صَادَهُ الْحَلَالُ كُلَّهَا   مَحْمُولَةٌ عَلَى أَنَّهُ صَادَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِهِ ، وَأَنَّ  الْأَحَادِيثَ  الدَّالَّةَ عَلَى إِبَاحَةِ الْأَكْلِ مِنْهُ مَحْمُولَةٌ  عَلَى أَنَّهُ  لَمْ يَصِدْهُ مِنْ أَجْلِهِ ، وَلَوْ صَادَهُ لِأَجْلِ  مُحْرِمٍ مُعَيَّنٍ  حَرُمَ عَلَى جَمِيعِ الْمُحْرِمِينَ ، خِلَافًا  لِمَنْ قَالَ : لَا  يَحْرُمُ إِلَّا عَلَى ذَلِكَ الْمُحْرِمِ  الْمُعَيَّنِ الَّذِي صِيدَ مِنْ  أَجْلِهِ . 

وَيُرْوَى هَذَا عَنْ  عُثْمَانَ بْنِ عَفَّانَ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - وَهُوَ ظَاهِرُ قَوْلِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :   " أَوْ يُصَدْ لَكُمْ   " ، وَيَدُلُّ لِلْأَوَّلِ ظَاهِرُ قَوْلِهِ فِي حَدِيثِ أَبِي قَتَادَةَ    : " هَلْ مِنْكُمْ أَحَدٌ أَمَرَهُ أَنْ يُحْمَلَ عَلَيْهَا ، أَوْ أَشَارَ لَهَا ؟ " قَالُوا : لَا ، قَالَ : " فَكُلُوهُ " ، فَمَفْهُومُهُ أَنَّ إِشَارَةَ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ تُحَرِّمُهُ عَلَيْهِمْ كُلِّهُمْ ، وَيَدُلُّ لَهُ أَيْضًا مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  عَنْ عَلِيٍّ  أَنَّهُ دُعِيَ وَهُوَ مُحْرِمٌ إِلَى   [ ص: 434 ] طَعَامٍ عَلَيْهِ صَيْدٌ فَقَالَ : " أَطْعِمُوهُ حَلَالًا فَإِنَّا حُرُمٌ   " ، وَهَذَا مَشْهُورُ مَذْهَبِ مَالِكٍ  عِنْدَ أَصْحَابِهِ مَعَ اخْتِلَافِ قَوْلِهِ فِي ذَلِكَ .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ الثَّانِيَةُ : لَا تَجُوزُ زَكَاةُ الْمُحْرِمِ لِلصَّيْدِ بِأَنْ   يَذْبَحَهُ مَثَلًا ، فَإِنْ ذَبَحَهُ فَهُوَ مَيْتَةٌ لَا يَحِلُّ   أَكْلُهُ لِأَحَدٍ كَائِنًا مَنْ كَانَ ، إِذْ لَا فَرْقَ بَيْنَ قَتْلِهِ   بِالْعَقْرِ وَقَتْلِهِ بِالذَّبْحِ ، لِعُمُومِ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : لَا تَقْتُلُوا الصَّيْدَ وَأَنْتُمْ حُرُمٌ   [ 5 \ 95 ] ، وَبِهَذَا قَالَ مَالِكٌ  وَأَصْحَابُهُ كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُمُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  وَغَيْرُهُ ، وَبِهِ قَالَ الْحَسَنُ  ، وَالْقَاسِمُ  ، وَسَالِمٌ  ،  وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ُّ  ، وَإِسْحَاقُ  ، وَأَصْحَابُ الرَّأْيِ ،  وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  فِي أَحَدِ قَوْلَيْهِ ، وَقَالَ الْحَكَمُ  ،  وَالثَّوْرِيُّ  ،  وَأَبُو ثَوْرٍ    : لَا بَأْسَ بِأَكْلِهِ ، قَالَ ابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ    : هُوَ بِمَنْزِلَةِ ذَبِيحَةِ السَّارِقِ . 

وَقَالَ  عَمْرُو بْنُ دِينَارٍ   وَأَيُّوبُ السَّخْتِيَانِي  ُّ    : يَأْكُلُهُ الْحَلَالُ ، وَهُوَ أَحَدُ قَوْلَيِ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُمُ  ابْنُ قُدَامَةَ  فِي " الْمُغْنِي " ، وَغَيْرُهُ . 

وَاحْتَجَّ أَهْلُ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ بِأَنَّ مَنْ أَبَاحَتْ ذَكَاتُهُ   غَيْرَ الصَّيْدِ أَبَاحَتِ الصَّيْدَ كَالْحَلَالِ ، وَالظَّاهِرُ هُوَ   مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ أَنَّ ذَبْحَ الْمُحْرِمِ لَا يُحِلُّ الصَّيْدَ ،   وَلَا يُعْتَبَرُ ذَكَاةً لَهُ ; لِأَنَّ قَتْلَ الصَّيْدِ حَرَامٌ   عَلَيْهِ ، وَلِأَنَّ ذَكَاتَهُ لَا تُحِلُّ لَهُ هُوَ أَكْلَهُ إِجْمَاعًا   ، وَإِذَا كَانَ الذَّبْحُ لَا يُفِيدُ الْحِلَّ لِلذَّابِحِ ، فَأَوْلَى   وَأَحْرَى أَلَّا يُفِيدَ لِغَيْرِهِ ; لِأَنَّ الْفَرْعَ تَبَعٌ   لِلْأَصْلِ فِي أَحْكَامِهِ ، فَلَا يَصِحُّ أَنْ يَثْبُتَ مَا لَا   يَثْبُتُ لِأَصْلِهِ ، قَالَهُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  ، وَهُوَ ظَاهِرٌ . 
الْمَسْأَلَةُ الثَّالِثَةُ : الْحَيَوَانُ الْبَرِّيُّ ثَلَاثَةُ أَقْسَامٍ     : قِسْمٌ هُوَ صَيْدٌ إِجْمَاعًا ، وَهُوَ مَا كَالْغَزَالِ مِنْ كُلِّ   وَحْشِيٍّ حَلَالِ الْأَكْلِ ، فَيُمْنَعُ قَتْلُهُ لِلْمُحْرِمِ ، وَإِنْ   قَتَلَهُ فَعَلَيْهِ الْجَزَاءُ ، وَقِسْمٌ لَيْسَ بِصَيْدٍ إِجْمَاعًا ،   وَلَا بَأْسَ بِقَتْلِهِ ، وَقِسْمٌ اخْتُلِفَ فِيهِ . 

أَمَّا الْقِسْمُ الَّذِي لَا بَأْسَ بِقَتْلِهِ ، وَلَيْسَ بِصَيْدٍ   إِجْمَاعًا فَهُوَ الْغُرَابُ ، وَالْحِدَأَةُ ، وَالْعَقْرَبُ ،   وَالْفَأْرَةُ ، وَالْكَلْبُ الْعَقُورُ . 

وَأَمَّا الْقِسْمُ الْمُخْتَلَفُ فِيهِ : فَكَالْأَسَدِ ، وَالنَّمِرِ ،   وَالْفَهْدِ ، وَالذِّئْبِ ، وَقَدْ رَوَى الشَّيْخَانِ فِي صَحِيحَيْهِمَا   عَنْ عَائِشَةَ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا - أَنَّهَا قَالَتْ : " أَمَرَ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِقَتْلِ خَمْسِ   فَوَاسَقَ فِي الْحِلِّ ، وَالْحَرَمِ : الْغُرَابُ ، وَالْحِدَأَةُ ،   وَالْعَقْرَبُ ، وَالْفَأْرَةُ ، وَالْكَلْبُ الْعَقُورُ   " . 

 [ ص: 435 ] وَفِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ أَيْضًا عَنِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ :   " خَمْسٌ مِنَ الدَّوَابِّ لَيْسَ عَلَى الْمُحْرِمِ فِي قَتْلِهِنَّ جُنَاحٌ " ، ثُمَّ عَدَّ الْخَمْسَ الْمَذْكُورَةَ آنِفًا ، وَلَا شَكَّ أَنَّ الْحَيَّةَ أَوْلَى بِالْقَتْلِ مِنَ الْعَقْرَبِ . 

وَقَدْ أَخْرَجَ مُسْلِمٌ  عَنِ  ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ    : " أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَمَرَ مُحْرِمًا بِقَتْلِ حَيَّةٍ بِمِنًى    " ، وَعَنِ ابْنِ عَمْرٍو  سُئِلَ : مَا يَقْتُلُ الرَّجُلُ مِنَ الدَّوَابِّ وَهُوَ مُحْرِمٌ ؟ فَقَالَ : " حَدَّثَتْنِي إِحْدَى نِسْوَةِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ   كَانَ يَأْمُرُ بِقَتْلِ الْكَلْبِ الْعَقُورِ ، وَالْفَأْرَةِ ،   وَالْعَقْرَبِ ، وَالْحِدَأَةِ ، وَالْغُرَابِ ، وَالْحَيَّةِ   " رَوَاهُ مُسْلِمٌ  أَيْضًا . 

وَالْأَحَادِيثُ فِي الْبَابِ كَثِيرَةٌ ، وَالْجَارِي عَلَى الْأُصُولِ   تَقْيِيدُ الْغُرَابِ بِالْأَبْقَعِ ، وَهُوَ الَّذِي فِيهِ بَيَاضٌ ،   لِمَا رَوَى مُسْلِمٌ  مِنْ حَدِيثِ عَائِشَةَ  فِي   عَدِّ الْفَوَاسِقِ الْخَمْسِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ ، وَالْغُرَابِ الْأَبْقَعِ  .  وَالْمُقَرَّرُ فِي الْأُصُولِ حَمْلُ الْمُطْلَقِ عَلَى الْمُقَيَّدِ ،   وَمَا أَجَابَ بِهِ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ مِنْ أَنَّ رِوَايَاتِ  الْغُرَابِ  بِالْإِطْلَاقِ مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهَا ، فَهِيَ أَصَحُّ مِنْ  رِوَايَةِ  الْقَيْدِ بِالْأَبْقَعِ لَا يَنْهَضُ ، إِذْ لَا تَعَارُضَ  بَيْنَ  مُقَيَّدٍ وَمُطْلَقٍ ; لِأَنَّ الْقَيْدَ بَيَانٌ لِلْمُرَادِ  مِنَ  الْمُطْلَقِ . 

وَلَا عِبْرَةَ بِقَوْلِ عَطَاءٍ  ، وَمُجَاهِدٍ  بِمَنْعِ قَتْلِ الْغُرَابِ لِلْمُحْرِمِ   ; لِأَنَّهُ خِلَافُ النَّصِّ الصَّرِيحِ الصَّحِيحِ ، وَقَوْلُ عَامَّةِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ ، وَلَا عِبْرَةَ أَيْضًا بِقَوْلِ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ النَّخَعِيِّ      : إِنَّ قَتْلَ الْفَأْرَةِ جَزَاءٌ ، لِمُخَالَفَتِهِ أَيْضًا  لِلنَّصِّ  وَقَوْلِ عَامَّةِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، كَمَا لَا عِبْرَةَ أَيْضًا  بِقَوْلِ الْحَكَمِ  ، وَحَمَّادٍ      : " لَا يَقْتُلُ الْمُحْرِمُ الْعَقْرَبَ ، وَالْحَيَّةَ " ، وَلَا   شَكَّ أَنَّ السِّبَاعَ الْعَادِيَّةَ كَالْأَسَدِ ، وَالنَّمِرِ ،   وَالْفَهْدِ أَوْلَى بِالْقَتْلِ مِنَ الْكَلْبِ ; لِأَنَّهَا أَقْوَى   مِنْهُ عَقْرًا ، وَأَشَدُّ مِنْهُ فَتْكًا . 

وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْعُلَمَاءَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْمُرَادِ بِالْكَلْبِ الْعَقُورِ ، فَرَوَى  سَعِيدُ بْنُ مَنْصُورٍ  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  بِإِسْنَادٍ حَسَنٍ ، أَنَّهُ الْأَسَدُ ، قَالَهُ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  ، وَعَنْ  زَيْدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ : وَأَيُّ كَلْبٍ أَعْقَرُ مِنَ الْحَيَّةِ   . 

وَقَالَ زُفَرُ    : الْمُرَادُ بِهِ هُنَا الذِّئْبُ خَاصَّةً ، وَقَالَ مَالِكٌ  فِي   الْمُوَطَّأِ : كُلُّ مَا عَقَرَ النَّاسَ ، وَعَدَا عَلَيْهِمْ ،   وَأَخَافَهُمْ ، مِثْلُ الْأَسَدِ ، وَالنَّمِرِ ، وَالْفَهْدِ ،   وَالذِّئْبِ فَهُوَ عَقُورٌ ، وَكَذَا نَقَلَ أَبُو عُبَيْدٍ  عَنْ سُفْيَانَ  ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الْجُمْهُورِ .
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (68)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (23)
صـ 436 إلى صـ 440


وَقَالَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ     : الْمُرَادُ  بِالْكَلْبِ هُنَا هُوَ الْكَلْبُ الْمُتَعَارَفُ خَاصَّةً ،  وَلَا  يُلْحَقُ بِهِ فِي هَذَا الْحُكْمِ سِوَى الذِّئْبِ ، وَاحْتَجَّ   الْجُمْهُورُ بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَمَا عَلَّمْتُمْ مِنَ الْجَوَارِحِ مُكَلِّبِينَ  [ ص: 436 ]   [ 5 \ 4 ] ، فَاشْتَقَّهَا مِنَ اسْمِ الْكَلْبِ ، وَبِقَوْلِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي وَلَدِ أَبِي لَهَبٍ    : " اللَّهُمَّ سَلِّطْ عَلَيْهِ كَلْبًا مِنْ كِلَابِكَ ، فَقَتَلَهُ الْأَسَدُ   " ، رَوَاهُ الْحَاكِمُ  وَغَيْرُهُ بِإِسْنَادٍ حَسَنٍ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : التَّحْقِيقُ أَنَّ السِّبَاعَ الْعَادِيَّةَ لَيْسَتْ مِنَ الصَّيْدِ ، فَيَجُوزُ قَتْلُهَا لِلْمُحْرِمِ وَغَيْرِهِ فِي الْحَرَمِ وَغَيْرِهِ     . لِمَا تَقَرَّرَ فِي الْأُصُولِ مِنْ أَنَّ الْعِلَّةَ تُعَمِّمُ   مَعْلُولَهَا ; لِأَنَّ قَوْلَهُ " الْعَقُورُ " عِلَّةٌ لِقَتْلِ   الْكَلْبِ ، فَيُعْلَمُ مِنْهُ أَنَّ كُلَّ حَيَوَانٍ طَبْعُهُ الْعَقْرُ   كَذَلِكَ . 

وَلِذَا لَمْ يَخْتَلِفِ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي أَنَّ قَوْلَهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي حَدِيثِ أَبِي بَكْرَةَ  الْمُتَّفَقِ عَلَيْهِ : " لَا يَقْضِيَنَّ حَكَمٌ بَيْنَ اثْنَيْنِ وَهُوَ غَضْبَانُ " ،   أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْعِلَّةَ الَّتِي هِيَ فِي ظَاهِرِ الْحَدِيثِ الْغَضَبُ   تُعَمِّمُ مَعْلُولَهَا فَيَمْتَنِعُ الْحُكْمُ لِلْقَاضِي بِكُلِّ   مُشَوِّشٍ لِلْفِكْرِ ، مَانِعٍ مِنَ اسْتِيفَاءِ النَّظَرِ فِي   الْمَسَائِلِ كَائِنًا مَا كَانَ غَضَبًا أَوْ غَيْرَهُ ، كَجُوعٍ وَعَطَشٍ   مُفْرِطَيْنِ ، وَحُزْنٍ وَسُرُورٍ مُفْرِطَيْنِ ، وَحَقْنٍ وَحَقَبٍ   مُفْرِطَيْنِ وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ ، وَإِلَى هَذَا أَشَارَ فِي " مَرَاقِي   السُّعُودِ " قَوْلُهُ فِي مَبْحَثِ الْعِلَّةِ : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 


**وَقَدْ تُخَصَّصُ وَقَدْ تُعَمَّمُ لِأَصْلِهَا لَكِنَّهَا لَا تُخْرَمُ* *

وَيَدُلُّ لِهَذَا مَا أَخْرَجَهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  ،  وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ  ُ  ،  وَابْنُ مَاجَهْ  ،  وَالْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  مِنْ حَدِيثِ  أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ    : أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - سُئِلَ   عَمَّا يَقْتُلُ الْمُحْرِمُ فَقَالَ : " الْحَيَّةُ ، وَالْعَقْرَبُ ،   وَالْفُوَيْسِقَ  ةُ ، وَيَرْمِي الْغُرَابَ وَلَا يَقْتُلُهُ ، وَالْكَلْبُ   الْعَقُورُ ، وَالْحِدَأَةُ ، وَالسَّبُعُ الْعَادِيُّ   " ، وَهَذَا الْحَدِيثُ حَسَّنَهُ التِّرْمِذِيُّ    . 

وَضَعَّفَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  رِوَايَةَ  يَزِيدَ بْنِ أَبِي زِيَادٍ  ، وَقَالَ فِيهِ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " التَّلْخِيصِ " فِيهِ  يَزِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي زِيَادٍ  ، وَهُوَ ضَعِيفٌ ، وَفِيهِ لَفْظَةٌ مُنْكَرَةٌ وَهِيَ قَوْلُهُ : " وَيَرْمِي الْغُرَابَ وَلَا يَقْتُلُهُ   " ، وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ  فِي   " شَرْحِ الْمُهَذَّبِ " : إِنْ صَحَّ هَذَا الْخَبَرُ حُمِلَ قَوْلُهُ   هَذَا عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَا يُتَأَكَّدُ نَدْبُ قَتْلِ الْغُرَابِ كَتَأْكِيدِ   قَتْلِ الْحَيَّةِ وَغَيْرِهَا . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : تَضْعِيفُ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ ، وَمَنْعُ الِاحْتِجَاجِ مُتَعَقَّبٌ مِنْ وَجْهَيْنِ : 

الْأَوَّلُ : أَنَّهُ عَلَى شَرْطِ مُسْلِمٍ    ; لِأَنَّ  يَزِيدَ بْنَ أَبِي زِيَادٍ  مِنْ رِجَالِ صَحِيحِهِ وَأَخْرَجَ لَهُ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  تَعْلِيقًا ، وَمَنْعُ الِاحْتِجَاجِ بِحَدِيثٍ عَلَى شَرْطِ مُسْلِمٍ  لَا يَخْلُو مِنْ نَظَرٍ ، وَقَدْ ذَكَرَ مُسْلِمٌ  فِي   مُقَدِّمَةِ " صَحِيحِهِ " ، أَنَّ مَنْ أَخْرَجَ حَدِيثَهُمْ فِي غَيْرِ   الشَّوَاهِدِ وَالْمُتَابَعَا  تِ أَقَلُّ أَحْوَالِهِمْ قَبُولُ   الرِّوَايَةِ  فَيَزِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي زِيَادٍ  عِنْدَ مُسْلِمٍ  مَقْبُولُ الرِّوَايَةِ ، وَإِلَيْهِ الْإِشَارَةُ بِقَوْلِ   [ ص: 437 ] الْعِرَاقِيُّ  فِي أَلْفِيَّتِهِ : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 


**فَاحْتَاجَ أَنْ يَنْزِلَ فِي الْإِسْنَادِ     إِلَى يَزِيدَ بْنِ أَبِي زِيَادِ 
**

الْوَجْهُ الثَّانِي : أَنَّا لَوْ فَرَضْنَا ضَعْفَ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ ،   فَإِنَّهُ يُقَوِّيهِ مَا ثَبَتَ مِنَ الْأَحَادِيثِ الْمُتَّفَقِ   عَلَيْهَا مِنْ جَوَازِ قَتْلِ الْكَلْبِ الْعَقُورِ فِي الْإِحْرَامِ وَفِي الْحَرَمِ ،   وَالسَّبُعُ الْعَادِيُّ إِمَّا أَنْ يَدْخُلَ فِي الْمُرَادِ بِهِ ،  أَوْ  يُلْحَقَ بِهِ إِلْحَاقًا صَحِيحًا لَا مِرَاءَ فِيهِ ، وَمَا  ذَكَرَهُ  الْإِمَامُ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ     -  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - مِنْ أَنَّ الْكَلْبَ الْعَقُورَ يُلْحَقُ بِهِ   الذِّئْبُ فَقَطْ ; لِأَنَّهُ أَشْبَهُ بِهِ مِنْ غَيْرِهِ لَا يَظْهَرُ ;   لِأَنَّهُ لَا شَكَّ فِي أَنَّ فَتْكَ الْأَسَدِ وَالنَّمِرِ مَثَلًا ،   أَشَدُّ مِنْ عَقْرِ الْكَلْبِ وَالذِّئْبِ ، وَلَيْسَ مِنَ الْوَاضِحِ   أَنْ يُبَاحَ قَتْلُ ضَعِيفِ الضَّرَرِ ، وَيُمْنَعَ قَتْلُ قَوِيِّهِ ;   لِأَنَّ فِيهِ عِلَّةَ الْحُكْمِ وَزِيَادَةً ، وَهَذَا النَّوْعُ مِنَ   الْإِلْحَاقِ مِنْ دَلَالَةِ اللَّفْظِ عِنْدَ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ الْأُصُولِ ،   لَا مِنَ الْقِيَاسِ ، خِلَافًا  لِلشَّافِعِيِّ  وَقَوْمٍ ، كَمَا قَدَّمْنَا فِي سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ . 

وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  فِي تَفْسِيرِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ مَا نَصُّهُ : قُلْتُ : الْعَجَبُ مِنْ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ      - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - يَحْمِلُ التُّرَابَ عَلَى الْبُرِّ بِعِلَّةِ   الْكَيْلِ ، وَلَا يَحْمِلُ السِّبَاعَ الْعَادِيَّةَ عَلَى الْكَلْبِ   بِعِلَّةِ الْفِسْقِ وَالْعَقْرِ ، كَمَا فَعَلَ مَالِكٌ  ،  وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  ، رَحِمَهُمَا اللَّهُ . 

وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الصَّيْدَ عِنْدَ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  هُوَ   مَأْكُولُ اللَّحْمِ فَقَطْ ، فَلَا شَيْءَ عِنْدَهُ فِي قَتْلٍ مَا لَمْ   يُؤْكَلْ لَحْمُهُ ، وَالصِّغَارُ مِنْهُ وَالْكِبَارُ عِنْدَهُ سَوَاءٌ ،   إِلَّا الْمُتَوَلِّدَ مِنْ بَيْنِ مَأْكُولِ اللَّحْمِ وَغَيْرِ   مَأْكُولِهِ ، فَلَا يَجُوزُ اصْطِيَادُهُ عِنْدَهُ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ   يَحْرُمُ أَكْلُهُ ، كَالسَّمْعِ وَهُوَ الْمُتَوَلِّدُ مِنْ بَيْنِ   الذِّئْبِ وَالضَّبُعِ ، وَقَالَ : لَيْسَ فِي الرَّخَمَةِ ،   وَالْخَنَافِسِ ، وَالْقِرْدَانِ ، وَالْحَلَمِ ، وَمَا لَا يُؤْكَلُ   لَحْمُهُ شَيْءٌ ; لِأَنَّ هَذَا لَيْسَ مِنَ الصَّيْدِ ، لِقَوْلِهِ   تَعَالَى : وَحُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَرِّ مَا دُمْتُمْ حُرُمًا   [ 5 \ 96 ] ، فَدَلَّ أَنَّ الصَّيْدَ الَّذِي حُرِّمَ عَلَيْهِمْ ، هُوَ مَا كَانَ حَلَالًا لَهُمْ قَبْلَ الْإِحْرَامِ ، وَهَذَا هُوَ مَذْهَبُ  الْإِمَامِ أَحْمَدَ    . 

أَمَّا مَالِكٌ    - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - فَذَهَبَ إِلَى أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا لَا يَعْدُو مِنَ السِّبَاعِ ، كَالْهِرِّ ، وَالثَّعْلَبِ ، وَالضَّبُعِ وَمَا أَشْبَهَهَا ، لَا يَجُوزُ قَتْلُهُ     . فَإِنْ قَتَلَهُ فَدَاهُ ، قَالَ : وَصِغَارُ الذِّئَابِ لَا أَرَى   أَنْ يَقْتُلَهَا الْمُحْرِمِ ، فَإِنْ قَتَلَهَا فَدَاهَا ، وَهِيَ مِثْلُ   فِرَاخِ الْغِرْبَانِ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : أَمَّا الضَّبُعُ فَلَيْسَتْ   مِثْلَ مَا ذُكِرَ مَعَهَا لِوُرُودِ النَّصِّ فِيهَا ، دُونَ غَيْرِهَا ;   بِأَنَّهَا صَيْدٌ يَلْزَمُ فِيهِ الْجَزَاءُ ، كَمَا سَيَأْتِي إِنْ  شَاءَ  اللَّهُ تَعَالَى . 

وَلَمْ يُجِزْ مَالِكٌ  لِلْمُحْرِمِ قَتْلَ الزُّنْبُورِ ، وَكَذَلِكَ النَّمْلُ ، وَالذُّبَابُ ، وَالْبَرَاغِيثُ ، وَقَالَ :   [ ص: 438 ] إِنْ قَتَلَهَا مُحْرِمٌ يُطْعِمُ شَيْئًا ، وَثَبَتَ عَنْ عُمَرَ      - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - إِبَاحَةُ قَتْلِ الزُّنْبُورِ ، وَبَعْضُ   الْعُلَمَاءِ شَبَّهَهُ بِالْعَقْرَبِ ، وَبَعْضُهُمْ يَقُولُ : إِذَا   ابْتَدَأَ بِالْأَذَى جَازَ قَتْلُهُ ، وَإِلَّا فَلَا ، وَأَقْيَسُهَا مَا   ثَبَتَ عَنْ  عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ    ; لِأَنَّهُ مِمَّا طَبِيعَتُهُ أَنْ يُؤْذِيَ . 

وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا عَنِ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  ، وَأَحْمَدَ  ، وَغَيْرِهِمْ أَنَّهُ لَا شَيْءَ فِي غَيْرِ الصَّيْدِ الْمَأَكُولِ ، وَهُوَ ظَاهِرُ الْقُرْآنِ الْعَظِيمِ .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ الرَّابِعَةُ : أَجْمَعَ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَلَى أَنَّ الْمُحْرِمَ إِذَا صَادَ الصَّيْدَ الْمُحَرَّمَ عَلَيْهِ ، فَعَلَيْهِ جَزَاؤُهُ ، كَمَا هُوَ صَرِيحُ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : فَجَزَاءٌ   مِثْلُ مَا قَتَلَ مِنَ النَّعَمِ يَحْكُمُ بِهِ ذَوَا عَدْلٍ مِنْكُمْ   هَدْيًا بَالِغَ الْكَعْبَةِ أَوْ كَفَّارَةٌ طَعَامُ مَسَاكِينَ أَوْ   عَدْلُ ذَلَكَ صِيَامًا لِيَذُوقَ وَبَالَ أَمْرِهِ   [ 5 \ 95 ] . 

اعْلَمْ أَوَّلًا أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِقَوْلِهِ : وَمَنْ قَتَلَهُ مِنْكُمْ مُتَعَمِّدًا ، أَنَّهُ مُتَعَمِّدٌ قَتْلَهُ ، ذَاكِرٌ إِحْرَامَهُ ، كَمَا هُوَ صَرِيحُ الْآيَةِ . وَقَوْلُ عَامَّةِ الْعُلَمَاءِ . 

وَمَا فَسَّرَهُ بِهِ مُجَاهِدٌ  ، مِنْ أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ أَنَّهُ مُتَعَمِّدٌ لِقَتْلِهِ نَاسٍ لِإِحْرَامِهِ ، مُسْتَدِلًّا بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى بَعْدَهُ : وَمَنْ عَادَ فَيَنْتَقِمُ اللَّهُ مِنْهُ ،   قَالَ : لَوْ كَانَ ذَاكِرًا لِإِحْرَامِهِ ; لَوَجَبَتْ عَلَيْهِ   الْعُقُوبَةُ لِأَوَّلِ مَرَّةٍ ، وَقَالَ : إِنْ كَانَ ذَاكِرًا   لِإِحْرَامِهِ ، فَقَدْ بَطَلَ حَجُّهُ لِارْتِكَابِهِ مَحْظُورَ   الْإِحْرَامِ ، غَيْرُ صَحِيحٍ ، وَلَا ظَاهِرٌ لِمُخَالَفَتِهِ ظَاهِرَ   الْقُرْآنِ بِلَا دَلِيلٍ ; وَلِأَنَّ قَوْلَهُ تَعَالَى : لِيَذُوقَ وَبَالَ أَمْرِهِ ، يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ مُتَعَمِّدٌ ارْتِكَابَ الْمَحْظُورِ ، وَالنَّاسِي لِلْإِحْرَامِ غَيْرُ مُتَعَمِّدٍ مَحْظُورًا . 

إِذَا عَلِمْتَ ذَلِكَ ، فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ قَاتِلَ الصَّيْدِ مُتَعَمِّدًا ، عَالِمًا بِإِحْرَامِهِ ،   عَلَيْهِ الْجَزَاءُ الْمَذْكُورُ فِي الْآيَةِ ، بِنَصِّ الْقُرْآنِ   الْعَظِيمِ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ عَامَّةِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، خِلَافًا لِمُجَاهِدٍ  ، وَلَمْ يَذْكُرِ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ حُكْمَ النَّاسِي ، وَالْمُخْطِئِ   . 

وَالْفَرْقُ بَيْنَهُمَا : أَنَّ النَّاسِيَ هُوَ مَنْ يَقْصِدُ قَتْلَ   الصَّيْدِ نَاسِيًا إِحْرَامَهُ ، وَالْمُخْطِئُ هُوَ مَنْ يَرْمِي غَيْرَ   الصَّيْدِ ، كَمَا لَوْ رَمَى غَرَضًا فَيَقْتُلُ الصَّيْدَ مِنْ غَيْرِ   قَصْدٍ لِقَتْلِهِ . 

وَلَا خِلَافَ بَيْنِ الْعُلَمَاءِ أَنَّهُمَا لَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِمَا ، لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ فِيمَا أَخْطَأْتُمْ بِهِ الْآيَةَ [ 33 \ 5 ] ، وَلِمَا قَدَّمْنَا فِي " صَحِيحٍ مُسْلِمٍ    " : " أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لَمَّا   [ ص: 439 ] قَرَأَ : رَبَّنَا لَا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا   [ 2 \ 286 ] ، أَنَّ اللَّهَ قَالَ : قَدْ فَعَلْتُ   " . 

أَمَّا وُجُوبُ الْجَزَاءِ عَلَيْهِمَا فَاخْتَلَفَ فِيهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ . 

فَذَهَبَ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ : مِنْهُمُ الْمَالِكِيَّةُ ،   وَالْحَنَفِيَّة  ُ ، وَالشَّافِعِيَّ  ةُ إِلَى وُجُوبِ الْجَزَاءِ فِي   الْخَطَإِ ، وَالنِّسْيَانِ ; لِدَلَالَةِ الْأَدِلَّةِ عَلَى أَنَّ غُرْمَ   الْمَتْلَفَاتِ لَا فَرْقَ فِيهِ بَيْنَ الْعَامِدِ وَبَيْنَ غَيْرِهِ ،   وَقَالُوا : لَا مَفْهُومَ مُخَالَفَةٍ لِقَوْلِهِ مُتَعَمِّدًا ;   لِأَنَّهُ جَرْيٌ عَلَى الْغَالِبِ ، إِذِ الْغَالِبُ أَلَّا يَقْتُلَ   الْمُحْرِمُ الصَّيْدَ إِلَّا عَامِدًا ، وَجَرَى النَّصُّ عَلَى   الْغَالِبِ مِنْ مَوَانِعِ اعْتِبَارِ دَلِيلِ خِطَابِهِ ، أَعْنِي   مَفْهُومَ مُخَالَفَتِهِ ، وَإِلَيْهِ الْإِشَارَةُ بِقَوْلِ صَاحِبِ "   مَرَاقِي السُّعُودِ " فِي مَوَانِعِ اعْتِبَارِ مَفْهُومِ الْمُخَالَفَةِ :   [ الرَّجَزُ ] 


**أَوْ جَهِلَ الْحُكْمَ أَوِ النُّطْقُ انْجَلَبْ لِلسُّؤْلِ أَوْ جَرَى عَلَى الَّذِي غَلَبْ* *

وَلِذَا لَمْ يَعْتَبِرْ جُمْهُورُ الْعُلَمَاءِ مَفْهُومَ الْمُخَالَفَةِ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : اللَّاتِي فِي حُجُورِكُمْ   [ 4 \ 23 ] ; لِجَرْيهِ عَلَى الْغَالِبِ ، وَقَالَ بَعْضُ مَنْ قَالَ بِهَذَا الْقَوْلِ ،  كَالزُّهْرِيِّ    : وَجَبَ الْجَزَاءُ فِي الْعَمْدِ بِالْقُرْآنِ الْعَظِيمِ ، وَفِي الْخَطَإِ وَالنِّسْيَانِ بِالسُّنَّةِ ، قَالَ ابْنُ الْعَرَبِيِّ    : إِنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ بِالسُّنَّةِ الْآثَارَ الَّتِي وَرَدَتْ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَعُمَرَ  فَنِعِمَّا هِيَ ، وَمَا أَحْسَنَهَا أُسْوَةً . 

وَاحْتَجَّ أَهْلُ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ : بِأَنَّهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - سُئِلَ عَنِ الضَّبُعِ ، فَقَالَ : " هِيَ صَيْدٌ     " ، وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا إِذَا أَصَابَهَا الْمُحْرِمُ كَبْشًا ، وَلَمْ   يَقُلْ عَمْدًا وَلَا خَطَأً ، فَدَلَّ عَلَى الْعُمُومِ ، وَقَالَ ابْنُ بُكَيْرٍ  مِنْ   عُلَمَاءِ الْمَالِكِيَّةِ : قَوْلُهُ سُبْحَانَهُ : مُتَعَمِّدًا ، لَمْ   يُرِدْ بِهِ التَّجَاوُزَ عَنِ الْخَطَإِ ، وَذِكْرُ التَّعَمُّدِ   لِبَيَانِ أَنَّ الصَّيْدَ لَيْسَ كَابْنِ آدَمَ الَّذِي لَيْسَ فِي   قَتْلِهِ عَمْدًا كَفَّارَةٌ . 

وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  فِي " تَفْسِيرِهِ " : إِنَّ هَذَا الْقَوْلَ بِوُجُوبِ الْجَزَاءِ عَلَى الْمُخْطِئِ ، وَالنَّاسِي ، وَالْعَامِدِ ، قَالَهُ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَرُوِيَ عَنْ عُمَرَ  ،  وَطَاوُسٍ  ، وَالْحَسَنِ  ، وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ  ،  وَالزُّهْرِيِّ  ، وَبِهِ قَالَ مَالِكٌ  ،  وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  ، وَأَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  ، وَأَصْحَابُهُمْ . 

وَذَهَبَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ إِلَى أَنَّ النَّاسِيَ ، وَالْمُخْطِئَ لَا جَزَاءَ عَلَيْهِمَا ، وَبِهِ قَالَ  الطَّبَرَيُّ  ،  وَأَحْمَدُ بْنُ حَنْبَلٍ  فِي إِحْدَى الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ ،  وَسَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ  ،  وَأَبُو ثَوْرٍ  ، وَهُوَ مَذْهَبُ دَاوُدَ  ، وَرُوِيَ أَيْضًا عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ،  وَطَاوُسٍ  ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُمُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ    . 

وَاحْتَجَّ أَهْلُ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ بِأَمْرَيْنِ : 

 [ ص: 440 ] الْأَوَّلُ : مَفْهُومُ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَمَنْ قَتَلَهُ مِنْكُمْ مُتَعَمِّدًا الْآيَةَ ، فَإِنَّهُ يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ غَيْرَ الْمُتَعَمِّدِ لَيْسَ كَذَلِكَ . 

الثَّانِي : أَنَّ الْأَصْلَ بَرَاءَةُ الذِّمَّةِ ، فَمَنِ ادَّعَى شَغْلَهَا ، فَعَلَيْهِ الدَّلِيلُ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : هَذَا الْقَوْلُ قَوِيٌّ جِدًّا مِنْ جِهَةِ النَّظَرِ وَالدَّلِيلِ .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ الْخَامِسَةُ : إِذَا صَادَ الْمُحْرِمُ الصَّيْدَ ، فَأَكَلَ مِنْهُ ،   فَعَلَيْهِ جَزَاءٌ وَاحِدٌ لِقَتْلِهِ ، وَلَيْسَ فِي أَكْلِهِ إِلَّا   التَّوْبَةُ وَالِاسْتِغْفَا  رُ ، وَهَذَا قَوْلُ جُمْهُورِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ،   وَهُوَ ظَاهِرُ الْآيَةِ ، خِلَافًا لِأَبِي حَنِيفَةَ  الْقَائِلِ بِأَنَّ عَلَيْهِ أَيْضًا جَزَاءَ مَا أَكَلَ ، يَعْنِي قِيمَتَهُ ، قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ    : وَخَالَفَهُ صَاحِبَاهُ فِي ذَلِكَ ، وَيُرْوَى مِثْلُ قَوْلِ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ  عَنْ عَطَاءٍ    .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ السَّادِسَةُ : إِذَا قَتَلَ الْمُحْرِمُ الصَّيْدَ مَرَّةً بَعْدَ مَرَّةٍ ، حُكِمَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْجَزَاءِ فِي كُلِّ مَرَّةٍ ، فِي قَوْلِ جُمْهُورِ الْعُلَمَاءِ مِنْهُمْ مَالِكٌ  ،  وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  ، وَأَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  ، وَغَيْرُهُمْ ، وَهُوَ ظَاهِرُ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَمَنْ قَتَلَهُ مِنْكُمْ مُتَعَمِّدًا الْآيَةَ   ; لِأَنَّ تَكْرَارَ الْقَتْلِ يَقْتَضِي تَكْرَارَ الْجَزَاءِ ، وَقَالَ   بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : لَا يُحْكَمُ عَلَيْهِ بِالْجَزَاءِ إِلَّا  مَرَّةً  وَاحِدَةً ، فَإِنْ عَادَ لِقَتْلِهِ مَرَّةً ثَانِيَةً لَمْ  يُحْكَمْ  عَلَيْهِ ، وَقِيلَ لَهُ : يَنْتَقِمُ اللَّهُ مِنْكَ ;  لِقَوْلِهِ  تَعَالَى : وَمَنْ عَادَ فَيَنْتَقِمُ اللَّهُ مِنْهُ   . 

وَيُرْوَى هَذَا الْقَوْلُ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَبِهِ قَالَ الْحَسَنُ  ، وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ  ، وَمُجَاهِدٌ  ، وَشُرَيْحٌ  ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُمُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  ، وَرُوِيَ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  أَيْضًا أَنَّهُ يَضْرِبُ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ السَّابِعَةُ : إِذَا دَلَّ الْمُحْرِمُ حَلَالًا عَلَى صَيْدٍ فَقَتَلَهُ ،   فَهَلْ يَجِبُ عَلَى الْمُحْرِمِ جَزَاءٌ ; لِتَسَبُّبِهِ فِي قَتْلِ   الْحَلَالِ لِلصَّيْدِ بِدَلَالَتِهِ لَهُ عَلَيْهِ أَوْ لَا ؟ اخْتَلَفَ   الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي ذَلِكَ ، فَذَهَبَ  الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  ، وَأَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  إِلَى أَنَّ الْمُحْرِمَ الدَّالَّ يَلْزَمُهُ جَزَاؤُهُ كَامِلًا ، وَيُرْوَى نَحْوُ ذَلِكَ عَنْ عَلِيٍّ  ،  وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَعَطَاءٍ  ، وَمُجَاهِدٍ  ،  وَبَكْرٍ الْمُزَنِيِّ  ، وَإِسْحَاقَ  ، وَيَدُلُّ لِهَذَا الْقَوْلِ سُؤَالُ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَصْحَابَهُ : " هَلْ أَشَارَ أَحَدٌ مِنْهُمْ إِلَى أَبِي قَتَادَةَ  عَلَى الْحِمَارِ الْوَحْشِيِّ ؟ " .
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (69)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (24)
صـ 441 إلى صـ 445

فَإِنَّ ظَاهِرَهُ أَنَّهُمْ لَوْ دَلُّوهُ عَلَيْهِ كَانَ بِمَثَابَةِ مَا   لَوْ صَادُوهُ فِي تَحْرِيمِ الْأَكْلِ ; وَيُفْهَمُ مِنْ   [ ص: 441 ] ذَلِكَ لُزُومُ الْجَزَاءِ ، وَالْقَاعِدَةُ لُزُومُ الضَّمَانِ لِلْمُتَسَبِّبِ إِنْ لَمْ يُمْكِنْ تَضْمِينُ الْمُبَاشِرِ ،   وَالْمُبَاشِرُ هُنَا لَا يُمْكِنُ تَضْمِينُهُ الصَّيْدَ ; لِأَنَّهُ   حَلَالٌ ، وَالدَّالُّ مُتَسَبِّبٌ ، وَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ هُوَ الْأَظْهَرُ ،   وَالَّذِينَ قَالُوا بِهِ مِنْهُمْ مَنْ أَطْلَقَ الدَّلَالَةَ ،   وَمِنْهُمْ مَنِ اشْتَرَطَ خَفَاءَ الصَّيْدِ بِحَيْثُ لَا يَرَاهُ دُونَ   الدَّلَالَةِ ، كَأَبِي حَنِيفَةَ  ، وَقَالَ الْإِمَامُ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  وَأَصْحَابُهُ : لَا شَيْءَ عَلَى الدَّالِ . 

وَرُوِيَ عَنْ مَالِكٍ  نَحْوُهُ  ، قَالُوا :  لِأَنَّ الصَّيْدَ يُضْمَنُ بِقَتْلِهِ ، وَهُوَ لَمْ  يَقْتُلْهُ وَإِذَا  عَلِمَ الْمُحْرِمُ أَنَّ الْحَلَالَ صَادَهُ مِنْ  أَجْلِهِ فَأَكَلَ  مِنْهُ ; فَعَلَيْهِ الْجَزَاءُ كَامِلًا عِنْدَ مَالِكٍ  ، كَمَا صَرَّحَ بِذَلِكَ فِي " مُوَطَّئِهِ " ، وَأَمَّا إِذَا دَلَّ الْمُحْرِمُ مُحْرِمًا آخَرَ عَلَى الصَّيْدِ فَقَتَلَهُ ، فَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : عَلَيْهِمَا جَزَاءٌ وَاحِدٌ بَيْنَهُمَا ، وَهُوَ مَذْهَبُ الْإِمَامِ أَحْمَدَ  ، وَبِهِ قَالَ عَطَاءٌ  ،  وَحَمَّادُ بْنُ أَبِي سُلَيْمَانَ  ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُمُ  ابْنُ قُدَامَةَ  فِي " الْمُغْنِي " ، وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا جَزَاءٌ كَامِلٌ ، وَبِهِ قَالَ  الشَّعْبِيُّ  ،  وَسَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ  ، وَالْحَارِثُ الْعُكْلِيُّ  ، وَأَصْحَابُ الرَّأْيِ ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُمْ أَيْضًا صَاحِبُ " الْمُغْنِي " . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : الْجَزَاءُ كُلُّهُ عَلَى الْمُحْرِمِ   الْمُبَاشِرِ ، وَلَيْسَ عَلَى الْمُحْرِمِ الدَّالِّ شَيْءٌ ، وَهَذَا   قَوْلُ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  ، وَمَالِكٍ  ، وَهُوَ الْجَارِي عَلَى قَاعِدَةِ تَقْدِيمِ الْمُبَاشِرِ عَلَى الْمُتَسَبِّبِ فِي الضَّمَانِ ،   وَالْمُبَاشِرُ هُنَا يُمْكِنُ تَضْمِينُهُ ; لِأَنَّهُ مُحْرِمٌ ،   وَهَذَا هُوَ الْأَظْهَرُ ، وَعَلَيْهِ : فَعَلَى الدَّالِ الِاسْتِغْفَارُ   وَالتَّوْبَةُ ، وَبِهَذَا تَعْرِفُ حُكْمَ مَا لَوْ دَلَّ مُحْرِمٌ   مُحْرِمًا ، ثُمَّ دَلَّ هَذَا الثَّانِي مُحْرِمًا ثَالِثًا ، وَهَكَذَا ،   فَقَتَلَهُ الْأَخِيرُ ، إِذْ لَا يَخْفَى مِنَ الْكَلَامِ  الْمُتَقَدِّمِ  أَنَّهُمْ عَلَى الْقَوْلِ الْأَوَّلِ شُرَكَاءُ فِي  جَزَاءٍ وَاحِدٍ . 

وَعَلَى الثَّانِي ، عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ جَزَاءٌ ، وَعَلَى   الثَّالِثِ ، لَا شَيْءَ إِلَّا عَلَى مَنْ بَاشَرَ الْقَتْلَ .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ الثَّامِنَةُ : إِذَا اشْتَرَكَ مُحْرِمُونَ فِي قَتْلِ صَيْدٍ بِأَنْ بَاشَرُوا قَتْلَهُ كُلَّهُمْ ، كَمَا إِذَا حَذَفُوهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ وَالْعِصِيِّ حَتَّى مَاتَ ، فَقَالَ مَالِكٌ  وَأَبُو حَنِيفَةَ      : عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ جَزَاءٌ كَامِلٌ ، كَمَا لَوْ قَتَلَتْ   جَمَاعَةٌ وَاحِدًا ، فَإِنَّهُمْ يُقْتَلُونَ بِهِ جَمِيعًا ; لَأَنَّ   كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ قَاتِلٌ . 

وَكَذَلِكَ هُنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ قَاتِلٌ صَيْدًا فَعَلَيْهِ جَزَاءٌ ، وَقَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  وَمَنْ وَافَقَهُ : عَلَيْهِمْ كُلِّهِمْ جَزَاءٌ وَاحِدٌ ; لِقَضَاءِ عُمَرَ  ، وَعَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  ، قَالَهُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  ، ثُمَّ قَالَ أَيْضًا : وَرَوَى  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ    : أَنَّ مَوَالِيَ لِابْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ  أَحْرَمُوا فَمَرَّتْ بِهِمْ ضُبُعٌ فَحَذَفُوهَا بِعِصِيِّهِمْ فَأَصَابُوهَا ،   [ ص: 442 ] فَوَقَعَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ ، فَأَتَوُا  ابْنَ عُمَرَ  ،   فَذَكَرُوا لَهُ ذَلِكَ ، فَقَالَ : عَلَيْكُمْ كُلُّكُمْ كَبْشٌ ،   قَالُوا : أَوَعَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَّا كَبْشٌ ؟ قَالَ : إِنَّكُمْ   لَمُعَزَّزٌ بِكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ كُلُّكُمْ كَبْشٌ   . قَالَ اللُّغَوِيُّونَ   : لَمُعَزَّزٌ بِكُمْ أَيْ لَمُشَدَّدٌ عَلَيْكُمْ . 

وَرُوِيَ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  فِي  قَوْمٍ  أَصَابُوا ضَبُعًا فَقَالَ : عَلَيْهِمْ كَبْشٌ يَتَخَارَجُونَه  ُ   بَيْنَهُمْ ، وَدَلِيلُنَا قَوْلُ اللَّهِ سُبْحَانَهُ : وَمَنْ قَتَلَهُ مِنْكُمْ مُتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاءٌ مِثْلُ مَا قَتَلَ مِنَ النَّعَمِ ،   وَهَذَا خِطَابٌ لِكُلِّ قَاتِلٍ . وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الْقَاتِلِينَ   الصَّيْدَ قَاتِلٌ نَفْسًا عَلَى التَّمَامِ وَالْكَمَالِ ; بِدَلِيلِ قَتْلِ الْجَمَاعَةِ بِالْوَاحِدِ ،   وَلَوْلَا ذَلِكَ مَا وَجَبَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقِصَّاصُ ، وَقَدْ قُلْنَا   بِوُجُوبِهِ إِجْمَاعًا مِنَّا وَمِنْهُمْ ، فَثَبَتَ مَا قُلْنَاهُ . 

وَقَالَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ    : إِذَا قَتَلَ جَمَاعَةٌ صَيْدًا فِي الْحَرَمِ وَهُمْ مُحِلُّونَ     ; فَعَلَيْهِمْ جَزَاءٌ وَاحِدٌ ، بِخِلَافِ مَا لَوْ قَتَلَهُ   الْمُحْرِمُونَ فِي الْحِلِّ أَوِ الْحَرَمِ ; فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ لَا   يَخْتَلِفُ . 

وَقَالَ مَالِكٌ    : عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ جَزَاءٌ كَامِلٌ ; بِنَاءً عَلَى أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ يَكُونُ مُحْرِمًا بِدُخُولِهِ الْحَرَمَ ،   كَمَا يَكُونُ مُحْرِمًا بِتَلْبِيَتِهِ بِالْإِحْرَامِ ، وَكُلُّ  وَاحِدٍ  مِنَ الْفِعْلَيْنِ قَدْ أَكْسَبَهُ صِفَةً تَعَلَّقَ بِهَا  نَهْيٌ ،  فَهُوَ هَاتِكٌ لَهَا فِي الْحَالَتَيْنِ . 

وَحُجَّةُ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ  مَا ذَكَرَهُ  الْقَاضِي أَبُو زَيْدٍ الدَّبُّوسِيُّ  ، قَالَ : السِّرُّ فِيهِ أَنَّ الْجِنَايَةَ فِي الْإِحْرَامِ عَلَى الْعِبَادَةِ ، وَقَدِ ارْتَكَبَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ مَحْظُورَ إِحْرَامِهِ . 

وَإِذَا قَتَلَ الْمُحِلُّونَ صَيْدًا فِي الْحَرَمِ ،   فَإِنَّمَا أَتْلَفُوا دَابَّةً مُحْتَرَمَةً ، بِمَنْزِلَةِ مَا لَوْ   أَتْلَفَ جَمَاعَةٌ دَابَّةً ; فَإِنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ قَاتِلٌ   دَابَّةً ، وَيَشْتَرِكُونَ فِي الْقِيمَةِ ، قَالَ ابْنُ الْعَرَبِيِّ    : وَأَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  أَقْوَى مِنَّا ، وَهَذَا الدَّلِيلُ يَسْتَهِينُ بِهِ عُلَمَاؤُنَا وَهُوَ عَسِيرُ الِانْفِصَالِ عَلَيْنَا . اهـ . مِنَ الْقُرْطُبِيِّ    .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ التَّاسِعَةُ : اعْلَمْ أَنَّ الصَّيْدَ يَنْقَسِمُ إِلَى قِسْمَيْنِ : قِسْمٌ لَهُ مِثْلٌ مِنَ النَّعَمِ كَبَقَرَةِ الْوَحْشِ ، وَقِسْمٌ لَا مِثْلَ لَهُ مِنَ النَّعَمِ كَالْعَصَافِيرِ   . 

وَجُمْهُورُ الْعُلَمَاءِ يَعْتَبِرُونَ الْمِثْلِيَّةَ بِالْمُمَاثَلَة  ِ فِي الصُّورَةِ وَالْخِلْقَةِ ، وَخَالَفَ الْإِمَامُ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ      - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى - الْجُمْهُورَ ، فَقَالَ : إِنَّ   الْمُمَاثَلَةَ مَعْنَوِيَّةٌ ، وَهِيَ الْقِيمَةُ ، أَيْ قِيمَةُ   الصَّيْدِ فِي الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي قَتَلَهُ فِيهِ ، أَوْ أَقْرَبِ مَوْضِعٍ   إِلَيْهِ إِنْ كَانَ لَا يُبَاعُ الصَّيْدُ فِي مَوْضِعِ قَتْلِهِ ،   فَيَشْتَرِي بِتِلْكَ الْقِيمَةِ هَدْيًا إِنْ شَاءَ ، أَوْ يَشْتَرِي   بِهَا طَعَامًا ، وَيُطْعِمُ الْمَسَاكِينَ كُلَّ   [ ص: 443 ] مِسْكِينٍ نِصْفَ صَاعٍ مِنْ بُرٍّ ، أَوْ صَاعًا مِنْ شَعِيرٍ ، أَوْ صَاعًا مِنْ تَمْرٍ . 

وَاحْتَجَّ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ     - رَحِمَهُ  اللَّهُ - بِأَنَّهُ لَوْ كَانَ الشَّبَهُ مِنْ طَرِيقِ  الْخِلْقَةِ  وَالصُّورَةِ مُعْتَبِرًا فِي النَّعَامَةِ بَدَنَةً ، وَفِي  الْحِمَارِ  بَقَرَةً ، وَفِي الظَّبْيِ شَاةً ; لَمَا أَوْقَفَهُ عَلَى  عَدْلَيْنِ  يَحْكُمَانِ بِهِ ; لِأَنَّ ذَلِكَ قَدْ عُلِمَ فَلَا يُحْتَاجُ  إِلَى  الِارْتِيَاءِ وَالنَّظَرِ ، وَإِنَّمَا يَفْتَقِرُ إِلَى  الْعَدْلَيْنِ  وَالنَّظَرِ مَا تَشَكَّلَ الْحَالُ فِيهِ ، وَيَخْتَلِفُ  فِيهِ وَجْهُ  النَّظَرِ . 

وَدَلِيلُ الْجُمْهُورِ عَلَى أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْمِثْلِ مِنَ النَّعَمِ   : الْمُشَابَهَةُ لِلصَّيْدِ فِي الْخِلْقَةِ وَالصُّورَةِ مِنْهَا ،   قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : فَجَزَاءٌ مِثْلُ مَا قَتَلَ مِنَ النَّعَمِ الْآيَةَ   ، فَالْمِثْلُ يَقْتَضِي بِظَاهِرِهِ الْمِثْلَ الْخِلْقِيَّ الصُّورِيَّ   دُونَ الْمَعْنَوِيِّ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : مِنَ النَّعَمِ ، فَصَرَّحَ   بِبَيَانِ جِنْسِ الْمِثْلِ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : يَحْكُمُ بِهِ ذَوَا عَدْلٍ مِنْكُمْ ،   وَضَمِيرُ بِهِ رَاجِعٌ إِلَى الْمِثْلِ مِنَ النَّعَمِ ; لِأَنَّهُ لَمْ   يَتَقَدَّمْ ذِكْرٌ لِسِوَاهُ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ إِلَيْهِ الضَّمِيرُ . 

ثُمَّ قَالَ : هَدْيًا بَالِغَ الْكَعْبَةِ ،   وَالَّذِي يُتَصَوَّرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ هَدْيًا مِثْلَ الْمَقْتُولِ مِنَ   النَّعَمِ ، فَأَمَّا الْقِيمَةُ فَلَا يُتَصَوَّرُ أَنْ تَكُونَ هَدْيًا ،   وَلَا جَرَى لَهَا ذِكْرٌ فِي نَفْسِ الْآيَةِ ، وَادِّعَاءُ أَنَّ   الْمُرَادَ شِرَاءُ الْهَدْيِ بِهَا يُعِيدُ مِنْ ظَاهِرِ الْآيَةِ ،   فَاتَّضَحَ أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ مِثْلٌ مِنَ النَّعَمِ ، وَقَوْلُهُ : لَوْ   كَانَ الشَّبَهُ الْخِلْقِيُّ مُعْتَبَرًا لَمَا أَوْقَفَهُ عَلَى   عَدْلَيْنِ ؟ ، أُجِيبَ عَنْهُ : بِأَنَّ اعْتِبَارَ الْعَدْلَيْنِ إِنَّمَا وَجَبَ لِلنَّظَرِ فِي حَالِ الصَّيْدِ مِنْ كِبَرٍ وَصِغَرٍ ،   وَمَا لَا جِنْسَ لَهُ مِمَّا لَهُ جِنْسٌ ، وَإِلْحَاقُ مَا لَمْ يَقَعْ   عَلَيْهِ نَصٌّ بِمَا وَقَعَ عَلَيْهِ النَّصُّ ، قَالَهُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ    . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : الْمُرَادُ بِالْمِثْلِيَّة  ِ   فِي الْآيَةِ التَّقْرِيبُ ، وَإِذًا فَنَوْعُ الْمُمَاثَلَةِ قَدْ يَكُونُ   خَفِيًّا ، لَا يَطَّلِعُ عَلَيْهِ إِلَّا أَهْلُ الْمَعْرِفَةِ   وَالْفِطْنَةِ التَّامَّةِ ، كَكَوْنِ الشَّاةِ مَثَلًا لِلْحَمَامَةِ ;   لِمُشَابَهَتِهَ  ا لَهَا فِي عَبِّ الْمَاءِ وَالْهَدِيرِ . 

وَإِذَا عَرَفْتَ التَّحْقِيقَ فِي الْجَزَاءِ بِالْمِثْلِ مِنَ النَّعَمِ ، فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ قَاتِلَ الصَّيْدِ مُخَيَّرٌ بَيْنَهُ ، وَبَيْنَ الْإِطْعَامِ ، وَالصِّيَامِ ، كَمَا هُوَ صَرِيحُ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ ; لِأَنَّ " أَوْ " حَرْفُ تَخْيِيرٍ ، وَقَدْ قَالَ تَعَالَى : أَوْ كَفَّارَةٌ طَعَامُ مَسَاكِينَ أَوْ عَدْلُ ذَلِكَ صِيَامًا ، وَعَلَيْهِ جُمْهُورُ الْعُلَمَاءِ . 

فَإِنِ اخْتَارَ جَزَاءً بِالْمِثْلِ مِنَ النَّعَمِ ، وَجَبَ ذَبْحُهُ فِي   الْحَرَمِ خَاصَّةً ; لِأَنَّهُ حَقٌّ لِمَسَاكِينِ الْحَرَمِ ، وَلَا   يُجْزِئُ فِي غَيْرِهِ ، كَمَا نَصَّ عَلَيْهِ تَعَالَى بِقَوْلِهِ : هَدْيًا بَالِغَ الْكَعْبَةِ ،   وَالْمُرَادُ الْحَرَمُ كُلُّهُ ، كَقَوْلِهِ : ثُمَّ مَحِلُّهَا إِلَى   الْبَيْتِ الْعَتِيقِ [ 22 \ 33 ] ، مَعَ أَنَّ الْمَنْحَرَ الْأَكْبَرَ مِنًى  ، وَإِنِ اخْتَارَ الطَّعَامَ ، فَقَالَ مَالِكٌ    : أَحْسَنُ مَا سَمِعْتُ فِيهِ ، أَنَّهُ يُقَوَّمُ الصَّيْدُ   [ ص: 444 ] بِالطَّعَامِ ، فَيُطْعِمُ كُلَّ مِسْكِينٍ مُدًّا ، أَوْ يَصُومُ مَكَانَ كُلِّ مُدٍّ يَوْمًا . 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ الْقَاسِمِ  عَنْهُ  : إِنْ  قَوَّمَ الصَّيْدَ بِالدَّرَاهِمِ ، ثُمَّ قَوَّمَ الدَّرَاهِمَ   بِالطَّعَامِ ، أَجْزَأَهُ . وَالصَّوَابُ : الْأَوَّلُ ; فَإِنْ بَقِيَ   أَقَلُّ مِنْ مُدٍّ تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ عِنْدَ بَعْضِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ،   وَتَمَّمَهُ مُدًّا كَامِلًا عِنْدَ بَعْضٍ آخَرَ ، أَمَّا إِذَا صَامَ ،   فَإِنَّهُ يُكْمِلُ الْيَوْمَ الْمُنْكَسِرَ بِلَا خِلَافٍ . 

وَقَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ     : إِذَا اخْتَارَ  الْإِطْعَامَ ، أَوِ الصِّيَامَ ، فَلَا يُقَوَّمُ  الصَّيْدُ الَّذِي  لَهُ مِثْلٌ ، وَإِنَّمَا يُقَوَّمُ مِثْلُهُ مِنَ  النَّعَمِ  بِالدَّرَاهِمِ ، ثُمَّ تُقَوَّمُ الدَّرَاهِمُ بِالطَّعَامِ ،  فَيُطْعِمُ  كُلَّ مِسْكِينٍ مُدًّا ، أَوْ يَصُومُ عَنْ كُلِّ مُدٍّ  يَوْمًا ،  وَيُتَمِّمُ الْمُنْكَسِرَ . 

وَالتَّحْقِيقُ : أَنَّ الْخِيَارَ لِقَاتِلِ الصَّيْدِ الَّذِي هُوَ دَافِعُ الْجَزَاءِ . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : الْخِيَارُ لِلْعَدْلَيْنِ الْحَكَمَيْنِ ،   وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ : يَنْبَغِي لِلْمُحَكِّمَيْ  نِ إِذَا حَكَمَا   بِالْمِثْلِ ، أَنْ يُخَيِّرَا قَاتِلَ الصَّيْدِ بَيْنَ الثَّلَاثَةِ   الْمَذْكُورَةِ . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : إِذَا حَكَمَا بِالْمِثْلِ لَزِمَهُ ،   وَالْقُرْآنُ صَرِيحٌ فِي أَنَّهُ لَا يَلْزَمُهُ الْمِثْلُ مِنَ النَّعَمِ   ، إِلَّا إِذَا اخْتَارَهُ عَلَى الْإِطْعَامِ وَالصَّوْمِ ،   لِلتَّخْيِيرِ الْمَنْصُوصِ عَلَيْهِ بِحَرْفِ التَّخْيِيرِ فِي الْآيَةِ .   

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : هِيَ عَلَى التَّرْتِيبِ ، فَالْوَاجِبُ   الْهَدْيُ ، فَإِنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَالْإِطْعَامُ ، فَإِنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ   فَالصَّوْمُ ، وَيُرْوَى هَذَا عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَالنَّخَعِيِّ  وَغَيْرِهِمَا ، وَلَا يَخْفَى أَنَّ فِي هَذَا مُخَالَفَةً لِظَاهِرِ الْقُرْآنِ ، بِلَا دَلِيلٍ . 

وَقَالَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ    : يَصُومُ عَنْ كُلِّ مُدَّيْنِ يَوْمًا وَاحِدًا اعْتِبَارًا بِفِدْيَةِ الْأَذَى ، قَالَهُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ      . وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ ظَاهِرَ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ ، أَنَّهُ   يَصُومُ عَدْلَ الطَّعَامِ الْمَذْكُورِ ، وَلَوْ زَادَ الصِّيَامُ عَنْ   شَهْرَيْنِ ، أَوْ ثَلَاثَةٍ . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : لَا يَتَجَاوَزُ صِيَامَ الْجَزَاءِ   شَهْرَيْنِ ; لِأَنَّهُمَا أَعْلَى الْكَفَّارَاتِ ، وَاخْتَارَهُ ابْنُ الْعَرَبِيِّ  ، وَلَهُ وَجْهٌ مِنَ النَّظَرِ ، وَلَكِنْ ظَاهِرُ الْآيَةِ يُخَالِفُهُ . 

وَقَالَ يَحْيَى بْنُ عُمَرَ  مِنَ   الْمَالِكِيَّةِ : إِنَّمَا يُقَالُ : كَمْ رَجُلًا يَشْبَعُ مِنْ هَذَا   الصَّيْدِ ؟ ; فَيَعْرِفُ الْعَدَدَ ، ثُمَّ يُقَالُ : كَمْ مِنَ   الطَّعَامِ يُشْبِهُ هَذَا الْعَدَدَ ؟ فَإِنْ شَاءَ أَخْرَجَ ذَلِكَ   الطَّعَامَ ، وَإِنْ شَاءَ صَامَ عَدَدَ أَمْدَادِهِ ، قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ      : وَهَذَا قَوْلٌ حَسَنٌ احْتَاطَ فِيهِ ; لِأَنَّهُ قَدْ تَكُونُ   قِيمَةُ الصَّيْدِ مِنَ الطَّعَامِ قَلِيلَةً ، فَبِهَذَا النَّظَرِ   يَكْثُرُ الْإِطْعَامُ . 

 [ ص: 445 ] وَاعْلَمْ  أَنَّ الْأَنْوَاعَ  الثَّلَاثَةَ ، وَاحِدٌ مِنْهَا يُشْتَرَطُ لَهُ  الْحَرَمُ إِجْمَاعًا ،  وَهُوَ الْهَدْيُ كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ ، وَوَاحِدٌ لَا  يُشْتَرَطُ لَهُ  الْحَرَمُ إِجْمَاعًا ، وَهُوَ الصَّوْمُ ، وَوَاحِدٌ  اخْتُلِفَ فِيهِ ،  وَهُوَ الْإِطْعَامُ ، فَذَهَبَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ  إِلَى أَنَّهُ لَا يُطْعِمُ إِلَّا فِي الْحَرَمِ ،   وَذَهَبَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى أَنَّهُ يُطْعِمُ فِي مَوْضِعِ إِصَابَةِ   الصَّيْدِ ، وَذَهَبَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى أَنَّهُ يُطْعِمُ حَيْثُ شَاءَ ،   وَأَظْهَرُهَا أَنَّهُ حَقٌّ لِمَسَاكِينِ الْحَرَمِ ; لِأَنَّهُ بَدَلٌ   عَنِ الْهَدْيِ ، أَوْ نَظِيرٌ لَهُ ، وَهُوَ حَقٌّ لَهُمْ إِجْمَاعًا ،   كَمَا صَرَّحَ بِهِ تَعَالَى بِقَوْلِهِ : هَدْيًا بَالِغَ الْكَعْبَةِ ، وَأَمَّا الصَّوْمُ فَهُوَ عِبَادَةٌ تَخْتَصُّ بِالصَّائِمِ لَا حَقَّ فِيهَا لِمَخْلُوقٍ ، فَلَهُ فِعْلُهَا فِي أَيِّ مَوْضِعٍ شَاءَ . 

وَأَمَّا إِنْ كَانَ الصَّيْدُ لَا مِثْلَ لَهُ مِنَ النَّعَمِ   كَالْعَصَافِيرِ ; فَإِنَّهُ يُقَوَّمُ ، ثُمَّ يُعْرَفُ قَدْرُ قِيمَتِهِ   مِنَ الطَّعَامِ ، فَيُخْرِجُهُ لِكُلِّ مِسْكِينٍ مُدٌّ ، أَوْ يَصُومُ   عَنْ كُلِّ مُدٍّ يَوْمًا . 

فَتَحَصَّلَ أَنَّ مَالَهُ مِثْلٌ مِنَ النَّعَمِ يُخَيَّرُ فِيهِ بَيْنَ ثَلَاثَةِ أَشْيَاءَ     : هِيَ الْهَدْيُ بِمِثْلِهِ ، وَالْإِطْعَامُ ، وَالصِّيَامُ ، وَأَنَّ   مَا لَا مِثْلَ لَهُ يُخَيَّرُ فِيهِ بَيْنَ شَيْئَيْنِ فَقَطْ : وَهُمَا   الْإِطْعَامُ ، وَالصِّيَامُ عَلَى مَا ذَكَرْنَا . 

وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْمِثْلَ مِنَ النَّعَمِ لَهُ ثَلَاثُ حَالَاتٍ   : 

الْأُولَى : أَنْ يَكُونَ تَقَدَّمَ فِيهِ حُكْمٌ مِنْ - النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . 

الثَّانِيَةُ : أَنْ يَكُونَ تَقَدَّمَ فِيهِ حُكْمٌ مِنْ عَدْلَيْنِ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ ، أَوِ التَّابِعَيْنِ مَثَلًا . 

**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (70)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (25)
صـ 446 إلى صـ 450


الثَّالِثَةُ : أَلَّا يَكُونَ تَقَدَّمَ فِيهِ حُكْمٌ مِنْهُ - صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَلَا مِنْهُمْ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ -   فَالَّذِي حَكَمَ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِيهِ لَا  يَجُوزُ  لِأَحَدٍ الْحِكَمُ فِيهِ بِغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ ، وَذَلِكَ كَالضَّبُعِ  ،  فَإِنَّهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَضَى فِيهَا  بِكَبْشٍ ،  قَالَ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " التَّلْخِيصِ " مَا نَصُّهُ : حَدِيثُ " أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَضَى فِي الضَّبُعِ بِكَبْشٍ   " أَخْرَجَهُ أَصْحَابُ السُّنَنِ ،  وَابْنُ حِبَّانَ  ، وَأَحْمَدُ  ، وَالْحَاكِمُ  فِي " الْمُسْتَدْرَكِ " مِنْ طَرِيقِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَبِي عَمَّارٍ  ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ  بِلَفْظِ : سَأَلْتُ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَنِ الضَّبُعِ فَقَالَ :   " هُوَ صَيْدٌ ، وَيُجْعَلُ فِيهِ كَبْشٌ إِذَا أَصَابَهُ الْمُحْرِمُ " ، وَلَفْظُ الْحَاكِمِ : " جَعَلَ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي الضَّبُعِ   يُصِيبُهُ الْمُحْرِمُ كَبْشًا " ، وَجَعْلَهُ مِنَ الصَّيْدِ ، وَهُوَ   عِنْدَ  ابْنِ مَاجَهْ  ، إِلَّا أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَقُلْ نَجْدِيًّا ، قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيُّ    : سَأَلْتُ عَنْهُ  الْبُخَارِيَّ  فَصَحَّحَهُ ، وَكَذَا صَحَّحَهُ عَبْدُ الْحَقِّ  وَقَدْ أَعْلَّ بِالْوَقْفِ ، وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ    : هُوَ حَدِيثٌ جَيِّدٌ تَقُومُ بِهِ الْحُجَّةُ ، وَرَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ الْأَجْلَحِ  عَنْ أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ  ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ  ، عَنْ عُمَرَ  قَالَ :   " لَا أَرَاهُ إِلَّا قَدْ رَفَعَهُ أَنَّهُ حَكَمَ فِي الضَّبُعِ بِكَبْشٍ   " . الْحَدِيثَ ، وَرَوَاهُ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  ، عَنْ مَالِكٍ  عَنْ أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ  بِهِ مَوْقُوفًا ، وَصَحَّحَ وَقْفَهُ مِنْ   [ ص: 446 ] هَذَا الْبَابِ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  ، وَرَوَاهُ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  ، وَالْحَاكِمُ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الصَّائِغِ  ، عَنْ عَطَاءٍ  ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ  قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :   " الضَّبُعُ صَيْدٌ ، فَإِذَا أَصَابَهُ الْمُحْرِمُ فَفِيهِ كَبْشٌ مُسِنٌّ وَيُؤْكَلُ   " ، وَفِي الْبَابِ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَوَاهُ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  ، وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ُ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ  عَمْرِو بْنِ أَبِي عَمْرٍو  ، عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ  عَنْهُ ، وَقَدْ أَعَلَّ بِالْإِرْسَالِ . 

وَرَوَاهُ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ  ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ  ، عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ  مُرْسَلًا وَقَالَ : لَا يَثْبُتُ مِثْلُهُ لَوِ انْفَرَدَ ، ثُمَّ أَكَّدَهُ بِحَدِيثِ ابْنِ أَبِي عَمَّارٍ  الْمُتَقَدِّمِ ، وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ    : وَرُوِيَ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  مَوْقُوفًا أَيْضًا . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : قَضَاؤُهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِكَبْشٍ ثَابِتٌ كَمَا رَأَيْتَ تَصْحِيحَ  الْبُخَارِيِّ  وَعَبْدِ الْحَقِّ  لَهُ ، وَكَذَلِكَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  ،  وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  ، وَغَيْرُهُمْ ، وَالْحَدِيثُ إِذَا ثَبَتَ صَحِيحًا مِنْ وَجْهٍ لَا يَقْدَحُ فِيهِ الْإِرْسَالُ وَلَا الْوَقْفُ مِنْ طَرِيقٍ أُخْرَى ،   كَمَا هُوَ الصَّحِيحُ عِنْدَ الْمُحَدِّثِينَ ; لِأَنَّ الْوَصْلَ   وَالرَّفْعَ مِنَ الزِّيَادَاتِ ، وَزِيَادَةُ الْعَدْلِ مَقْبُولَةٌ كَمَا   هُوَ مَعْرُوفٌ ، وَإِلَيْهِ الْإِشَارَةُ بِقَوْلِ صَاحِبِ " مَرَاقِي   السُّعُودِ " : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 


**وَالرَّفْعُ وَالْوَصْلُ وَزَيْدُ اللَّفْظِ مَقْبُولَةٌ عِنْدَ إِمَامِ الْحِفْظِ* *

... إِلَخْ ... 

وَأَمَّا إِنْ تَقَدَّمَ فِيهِ حُكْمٌ مِنْ عَدْلَيْنِ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ ،   أَوْ مِمَّنْ بَعْدَهُمْ ، فَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : يَتَّبِعُ   حُكْمَهُمْ وَلَا حَاجَةَ إِلَى نَظَرِ عَدْلَيْنِ وَحُكْمِهِمَا مِنْ   جَدِيدٍ ; لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ قَالَ : يَحْكُمُ بِهِ ذَوَا عَدْلٍ مِنْكُمْ   [ 5 \ 95 ] ، وَقَدْ حَكَمَا بِأَنَّ هَذَا مِثْلٌ لِهَذَا . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : لَا بُدَّ مِنْ حُكْمِ عَدْلَيْنِ مِنْ جَدِيدٍ ، وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِهِ مَالِكٌ  ، قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ    : وَلَوِ اجْتَزَأَ بِحُكْمِ الصَّحَابَةِ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ - لَكَانَ حَسَنًا . 

وَرُوِيَ عَنْ مَالِكٍ  أَيْضًا أَنَّهُ يَسْتَأْنِفُ الْحُكْمَ فِي كُلِّ صَيْدٍ مَا عَدَا حَمَامَ مَكَّةَ  ،   وَحِمَارَ الْوَحْشِ ، وَالظَّبْيَ ، وَالنَّعَامَةَ ; فَيَكْتَفِي  فِيهَا  بِحُكْمِ مَنْ مَضَى مِنَ السَّلَفِ ، وَقَدْ رُوِيَ عَنْ عُمَرَ    : أَنَّهُ حَكَمَ هُوَ  وَعَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ عَوْفٍ  فِي ظَبْيٍ بِعَنْزٍ ، أَخْرَجَهُ مَالِكٌ  ، وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ُ  وَغَيْرُهُمَا ، وَرُوِيَ عَنْ  عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عَوْفٍ  ، وَسَعْدٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا : أَنَّهُمَا حَكَمَا فِي الظَّبْيِ بِتَيْسٍ أَعْفَرَ ، وَعَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَعُمَرَ  ، وَعُثْمَانَ  ، وَعَلِيٍّ  ،  وَزَيْدِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ  ، وَمُعَاوِيَةَ  ،  وَابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  وَغَيْرِهِمْ أَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا : " فِي النَّعَامَةِ بَدَنَةٌ " ، أَخْرَجَهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  وَغَيْرُهُ ، وَعَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  وَغَيْرِهِ : أَنَّ فِي حِمَارِ الْوَحْشِ وَالْبَقَرَةِ بَقَرَةً ، وَأَنَّ فِي الْأَيِّلِ بَقَرَةً   . 

 [ ص: 447 ] وَعَنْ جَابِرٍ    : أَنَّ عُمَرَ  قَضَى   فِي الضَّبُعِ بِكَبْشٍ ، وَفِي الْغَزَالِ بِعَنْزٍ ، وَفِي الْأَرْنَبِ   بِعَنَاقٍ ، وَفِي الْيَرْبُوعِ بِجَفْرَةٍ ، أَخْرَجَهُ مَالِكٌ  ، وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ُ  ، وَرَوَى الْأَجْلَحُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  هَذَا الْأَثَرَ عَنْ جَابِرٍ  ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَالصَّحِيحُ مَوْقُوفٌ عَلَى عُمَرَ  كَمَا ذَكَرَهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  وَغَيْرُهُ ، وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ    : وَكَذَلِكَ رَوَاهُ  عَبْدُ الْمَلِكِ بْنُ أَبِي سُلَيْمَانَ  ، عَنْ عَطَاءٍ  ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ  ، عَنْ عُمَرَ  مِنْ قَوْلِهِ ، وَعَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ      : أَنَّهُ قَضَى فِي الْأَرْنَبِ بِعَنَاقٍ ، وَقَالَ : " هِيَ تَمْشِي   عَلَى أَرْبَعٍ ، وَالْعَنَاقُ كَذَلِكَ ، وَهِيَ تَأْكُلُ الشَّجَرَ ،   وَالْعَنَاقُ كَذَلِكَ ، وَهِيَ تَجْتَرُّ ، وَالْعَنَاقُ كَذَلِكَ   "   رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ    . 

وَعَنِ  ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ    : أَنَّهُ قَضَى فِي الْيَرْبُوعِ بِحَفْرٍ أَوْ جَفْرَةٍ ، رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  أَيْضًا ، وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ    : قَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْدٍ    : قَالَ أَبُو زَيْدٍ    : الْجَفْرُ مِنْ أَوْلَادِ الْمَعْزِ مَا بَلَغَ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَفَصَلَ عَنْ أُمِّهِ ، وَعَنْ شُرَيْحٍ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ : لَوْ كَانَ مَعِي حَكَمٌ حَكَمْتُ فِي الثَّعْلَبِ بِجَدْيٍ ، وَرُوِيَ عَنْ عَطَاءٍ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ : فِي الثَّعْلَبِ شَاةٌ ، وَرُوِيَ عَنْ عُمَرَ  ، وَأَرْبَدَ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ - عَنْهُمَا : أَنَّهُمَا حَكَمَا فِي ضَبٍّ قَتَلَهُ أَرْبَدُ  الْمَذْكُورُ بِجَدْيٍ قَدْ جَمَعَ الْمَاءَ وَالشَّجَرَ ، رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  وَغَيْرُهُ . 

وَعَنْ  عُثْمَانَ بْنِ عَفَّانَ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : أَنَّهُ حَكَمَ فِي أُمِّ حُبَيْنٍ بِجِلَّانَ مِنَ الْغَنَمِ ، وَالْجِلَّانُ الْجَدْيُ ، وَرَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  وَغَيْرُهُ . 

تَنْبِيهٌ 

أَقَلُّ مَا يَكُونُ جَزَاءً مِنَ النَّعَمِ عِنْدَ مَالِكٍ  شَاةٌ   تُجْزِئُ ضَحِيَّةً ، فَلَا جَزَاءَ عِنْدِهِ بِجَفْرَةٍ ، وَلَا عَنَاقٍ  ،  مُسْتَدِلًّا بِأَنَّ جَزَاءَ الصَّيْدِ كَالدِّيَةِ لَا فَرْقَ فِيهَا   بَيْنَ الصَّغِيرِ وَالْكَبِيرِ ، وَبِأَنَّ اللَّهَ قَالَ : هَدْيًا بَالِغَ الْكَعْبَةِ ، فَلَا بُدَّ أَنْ يَكُونَ الْجَزَاءُ يَصِحُّ هَدْيًا ، فَفِي الضَّبِّ وَالْيَرْبُوعِ عِنْدَهُ قِيمَتُهَا طَعَامًا . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : قَوْلُ الْجُمْهُورِ فِي   جَزَاءِ الصَّغِيرِ بِالصَّغِيرِ ، وَالْكَبِيرِ بِالْكَبِيرِ ، هُوَ   الظَّاهِرُ ، وَهُوَ ظَاهِرُ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : فَجَزَاءٌ مِثْلُ مَا قَتَلَ مِنَ النَّعَمِ ، قَالَ ابْنُ الْعَرَبِيِّ      : وَهَذَا صَحِيحٌ ، وَهُوَ اخْتِيَارُ عُلَمَائِنَا ، يَعْنِي مَذْهَبَ   الْجُمْهُورِ الَّذِي هُوَ اعْتِبَارُ الصِّغَرِ ، وَالْكِبْرِ ،   وَالْمَرَضِ ، وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ كَسَائِرِ الْمُتْلَفَاتِ .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ الْعَاشِرَةُ : إِذَا كَانَ مَا أَتْلَفَهُ الْمُحْرِمُ بَيْضًا ، فَقَالَ مَالِكٌ    : فِي بَيْضِ النَّعَامَةِ   [ ص: 448 ] عُشْرُ ثَمَنِ الْبَدَنَةِ ، وَفِي بَيْضِ الْحَمَامَةِ الْمَكِّيَّةِ عُشْرُ ثَمَنِ شَاةٍ ، قَالَ ابْنُ الْقَاسِمِ      : وَسَوَاءٌ كَانَ فِيهَا فَرْخٌ أَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ ، مَا لَمْ   يَسْتَهِلَّ الْفَرْخُ بَعْدَ الْكَسْرِ ، فَإِنِ اسْتَهَلَّ فَعَلَيْهِ   الْجَزَاءُ كَامِلًا كَجَزَاءِ الْكَبِيرِ مِنْ ذَلِكَ الطَّيْرِ ، قَالَ ابْنُ الْمَوَّارِ  بِحُكُومَةِ عَدْلَيْنِ ، وَأَكْثَرُ الْعُلَمَاءِ يَرَوْنَ فِي بَيْضِ كُلِّ طَائِرٍ قِيمَتَهُ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : وَهُوَ الْأَظْهَرُ ، قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ    : رَوَى عِكْرِمَةُ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، عَنْ  كَعْبِ بْنِ عُجْرَةَ :  أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَضَى فِي بَيْضِ نَعَامٍ أَصَابَهُ مُحْرِمٌ بِقَدْرِ ثَمَنِهِ ، أَخْرَجَهُ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  ، وَرَوَى  أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ  قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " فِي بَيْضَةِ نَعَامٍ صِيَامُ يَوْمٍ أَوْ إِطْعَامُ مِسْكِينٍ   " ، قَالَهُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  ، وَإِنْ قَتَلَ الْمُحْرِمُ فِيلًا فَقِيلَ   : فِيهِ بَدَنَةٌ مِنَ الْهِجَانِ الْعِظَامِ الَّتِي لَهَا سَنَامَانِ ،   وَإِذَا لَمْ يُوجَدْ شَيْءٌ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْإِبِلِ ; فَيُنْظَرُ إِلَى   قِيمَتِهِ طَعَامًا ، فَيَكُونُ عَلَيْهِ ذَلِكَ . 

قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ    :  وَالْعَمَلُ  فِيهِ أَنْ يُجْعَلَ الْفِيلُ فِي مَرْكَبٍ وَيُنْظَرَ إِلَى  مُنْتَهَى  مَا يَنْزِلُ الْمَرْكَبُ فِي الْمَاءِ ، ثُمَّ يَخْرُجُ  الْفِيلُ ،  وَيُجْعَلُ فِي الْمَرْكَبُ طَعَامٌ إِلَى الْحَدِّ الَّذِي  نَزَلَ فِيهِ  وَالْفِيلُ فِيهِ ، وَهَذَا عَدْلُهُ مِنَ الطَّعَامِ  وَأَمَّا إِنْ  نَظَرَ إِلَى قِيمَتِهِ ، فَهُوَ يَكُونُ لَهُ ثَمَنٌ  عَظِيمٌ لِأَجْلِ  عِظَامِهِ وَأَنْيَابِهِ ; فَيَكْثُرُ الطَّعَامُ  وَذَلِكَ ضَرَرٌ اهـ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : هَذَا الَّذِي ذَكَرَهُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  فِي اعْتِبَارِ مِثْلِ الْفِيلِ طَعَامًا فِيهِ أَمْرَانِ : 

الْأَوَّلُ : أَنَّهُ لَا يُقْدَرُ عَلَيْهِ غَالِبًا ; لِأَنَّ نَقْلَ   الْفِيلِ إِلَى الْمَاءِ ، وَتَحْصِيلَ الْمَرْكَبِ ، وَرَفْعَ الْفِيلِ   فِيهِ ، وَنَزْعَهُ مِنْهُ ، لَا يَقْدِرُ عَلَيْهِ آحَادُ النَّاسِ   غَالِبًا ، وَلَا يَنْبَغِي التَّكْلِيفُ الْعَامُّ إِلَّا بِمَا هُوَ مَقْدُورٌ غَالِبًا لِكُلِّ أَحَدٍ   . 

وَالثَّانِي : أَنَّ كَثْرَةَ الْقِيمَةِ لَا تُعَدُّ ضَرَرًا ; لِأَنَّهُ   لَمْ يُجْعَلْ عَلَيْهِ إِلَّا قِيمَةُ مَا أَتْلَفَ فِي الْإِحْرَامِ ،   وَمَنْ أَتْلَفَ فِي الْإِحْرَامِ حَيَوَانًا عَظِيمًا     ; لَزِمَهُ جَزَاءٌ عَظِيمٌ ، وَلَا ضَرَرَ عَلَيْهِ ; لِأَنَّ عِظَمَ   الْجَزَاءِ تَابِعٌ لِعِظَمِ الْجِنَايَةِ كَمَا هُوَ ظَاهِرٌ .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ الْحَادِيَةَ عَشْرَةَ : أَجْمَعَ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَلَى أَنَّ صَيْدَ الْحَرَمِ الْمَكِّيِّ  مَمْنُوعٌ ، وَأَنَّ قَطْعَ شَجَرِهِ ، وَنَبَاتِهِ حَرَامٌ ، إِلَّا الْإِذْخِرَ ; لِقَوْلِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَوْمَ فَتْحِ مَكَّةَ    :   " إِنَّ هَذَا الْبَلَدَ حَرَامٌ لَا يُعْضَدُ شَوْكُهُ ، وَلَا يُخْتَلَى خَلَاهُ ، وَلَا يُنَفَّرُ صَيْدُهُ ، وَلَا تُلْتَقَطُ لُقَطَتُهُ ، إِلَّا لِمُعَرِّفٍ " . فَقَالَ   [ ص: 449 ] الْعَبَّاسُ      : إِلَّا الْإِذْخِرَ ; فَإِنَّهُ لَا بُدَّ لَهُمْ مِنْهُ ، فَإِنَّهُ   لِلْقُيُونِ وَالْبُيُوتِ ، فَقَالَ : " إِلَّا الْإِذْخِرَ " ، مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - وَعَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ    : أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لَمَّا فَتَحَ مَكَّةَ  قَالَ : " لَا يُنَفَّرُ صَيْدُهَا ، وَلَا يُخْتَلَى شَوْكُهَا ، وَلَا تَحِلُّ سَاقِطَتُهَا إِلَّا لِمُنْشِدٍ " ، فَقَالَ الْعَبَّاسُ      : إِلَّا الْإِذْخِرَ ; فَإِنَّا نَجْعَلُهُ لِقُبُورِنَا وَبُيُوتِنَا ،   فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِلَّا   الْإِذْخِرَ " ، مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ أَيْضًا ، وَفِي لَفْظٍ " لَا   يُعْضَدُ شَجَرُهَا " ، بَدَلَ قَوْلِهِ " لَا يُخْتَلَى شَوْكُهَا " ،   وَالْأَحَادِيثُ فِي الْبَابِ كَثِيرَةٌ . 

وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ شَجَرَ الْحَرَمِ  وَنَبَاتَهُ طَرَفَانِ ، وَوَاسِطَةُ طَرَفٍ ، لَا يَجُوزُ قَطْعُهُ إِجْمَاعًا ، وَهُوَ مَا أَنْبَتَهُ اللَّهُ فِي الْحَرَمِ  مِنْ   غَيْرِ تَسَبُّبِ الْآدَمِيِّينَ ، وَطَرَفٌ يَجُوزُ قَطْعُهُ إِجْمَاعًا  ،  وَهُوَ مَا زَرَعَهُ الْآدَمِيُّونَ مِنَ الزُّرُوعِ ، وَالْبُقُولِ ،   وَالرَّيَاحِينِ وَنَحْوِهَا ، وَطَرَفٌ اخْتُلِفَ فِيهِ ، وَهُوَ مَا   غَرَسَهُ الْآدَمِيُّونَ مِنْ غَيْرِ الْمَأْكُولِ ، وَالْمَشْمُومِ ،   كَالْأَثْلِ ، وَالْعَوْسَجِ ، فَأَكْثَرُ الْعُلَمَاءِ عَلَى جَوَازِ   قَطْعِهِ . 

وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنْهُمُ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  بِالْمَنْعِ   ، وَهُوَ أَحْوَطُ فِي الْخُرُوجِ مِنَ الْعُهْدَةِ ، وَقَالَ بَعْضُ   الْعُلَمَاءِ : إِنْ نَبَتَ أَوَّلًا فِي الْحَلِّ ، ثُمَّ نُزِعَ فَغُرِسَ   فِي الْحَرَمِ  جَازَ قَطْعُهُ ، وَإِنْ نَبَتَ أَوَّلًا فِي الْحَرَمِ  ، فَلَا يَجُوزُ قَطْعُهُ ، وَيَحْرُمُ قَطْعُ الشَّوْكِ وَالْعَوْسَجِ ، قَالَ  ابْنُ قُدَامَةَ  فِي " الْمُغْنِي " ، وَقَالَ الْقَاضِي ، وَأَبُو الْخَطَّابِ    : لَا يَحْرِمُ ، وَرُوِيَ ذَلِكَ عَنْ عَطَاءٍ  ، وَمُجَاهِدٍ  ،  وَعَمْرِو بْنِ دِينَارٍ  ،  وَالشَّافِعِيِّ    ; لِأَنَّهُ يُؤْذِي بِطَبْعِهِ ، فَأَشْبَهَ السِّبَاعَ مِنَ الْحَيَوَانِ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : قِيَاسُ شَوْكِ الْحَرَمِ  عَلَى سِبَاعِ الْحَيَوَانِ مَرْدُودٌ مِنْ وَجْهَيْنِ : 

الْأَوَّلُ : أَنَّ السِّبَاعَ تَتَعَرَّضُ لِأَذَى النَّاسِ ، وَتَقْصِدُهُ ، بِخِلَافِ الشَّوْكِ . 

الثَّانِي : أَنَّهُ مُخَالِفٌ لِقَوْلِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " لَا يُعْضَدُ شَوْكُهُ   " ، وَالْقِيَاسُ الْمُخَالِفُ لِلنَّصِّ فَاسِدُ الِاعْتِبَارِ ، قَالَ فِي " مَرَاقِي السُّعُودِ " : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 

وَالْخُلْفُ لِلنَّصِّ أَوْ إِجْمَاعٍ دَعَا فَسَادَ الِاعْتِبَارِ كُلُّ مَنْ وَعَى 

وَفَسَادُ الِاعْتِبَارِ قَادِحٌ مُبْطِلٌ لِلدَّلِيلِ ، كَمَا تَقَرَّرَ فِي الْأُصُولِ ، وَاخْتُلِفَ فِي قَطْعِ الْيَابِسِ مِنَ الشَّجَرِ ، وَالْحَشِيشِ ، فَأَجَازَهُ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَهُوَ مَذْهَبُ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  ، وَأَحْمَدَ      ; لِأَنَّهُ كَالصَّيْدِ الْمَيِّتِ ، لَا شَيْءَ عَلَى مَنْ قَدَّهُ   نِصْفَيْنِ ، وَهُوَ ظَاهِرُ قَوْلِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   : " وَلَا يُخْتَلَى خَلَاهُ   " ; لِأَنَّ الْخَلَا هُوَ الرَّطْبُ مِنَ النَّبَاتِ ، فَيُفْهَمُ مِنْهُ أَنَّهُ لَا بَأْسَ بِقَطْعِ الْيَابِسِ .
[ ص: 450 ] وَقَالَ بَعْضُ  الْعُلَمَاءِ : لَا  يَجُوزُ قَطْعُ الْيَابِسِ مِنْهُ ، وَاسْتَدَلُّوا  لَهُ بِأَنَّ  اسْتِثْنَاءَ الْإِذْخِرِ إِشَارَةٌ إِلَى تَحْرِيمِ  الْيَابِسِ ،  وَبِأَنَّ فِي بَعْضِ طُرُقِ حَدِيثِ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ    : " وَلَا يُحْتَشُّ حَشِيشُهَا   " ، وَالْحَشِيشُ فِي اللُّغَةِ : الْيَابِسُ مِنَ الْعُشْبِ ، وَلَا شَكَّ أَنَّ تَرْكَهُ أَحْوَطُ . 

وَاخْتُلِفَ أَيْضًا فِي جَوَازِ تَرْكِ الْبَهَائِمِ تَرْعَى فِيهِ ، فَمَنَعَهُ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  ، وَرُوِيَ نَحْوُهُ عَنْ مَالِكٍ  ، وَفِيهِ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ  رِوَايَتَانِ ، وَمَذْهَبُ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  جَوَازُهُ   ، وَاحْتَجَّ مَنْ مَنَعَهُ بِأَنَّ مَا حَرُمَ إِتْلَافُهُ ، لَمْ  يَجُزْ  أَنْ يُرْسِلَ عَلَيْهِ مَا يُتْلِفُهُ كَالصَّيْدِ ، وَاحْتَجَّ  مَنْ  أَجَازَهُ بِأَمْرَيْنِ : 

الْأَوَّلُ : حَدِيثُ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  قَالَ : " أَقْبَلْتُ رَاكِبًا عَلَى أَتَانٍ ، فَوَجَدْتُ - النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يُصَلِّي بِالنَّاسِ بِمِنًى  إِلَى غَيْرِ جِدَارٍ ، فَدَخَلْتُ فِي الصَّفِّ ، وَأَرْسَلْتُ الْأَتَانَ تَرْتَعِ   " ، مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ ، وَمِنًى  مِنَ الْحَرَمِ    . 

الثَّانِي : أَنَّ الْهَدْيَ كَانَ يَدْخُلُ بِكَثْرَةٍ فِي زَمَنِ   النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَزَمَنِ أَصْحَابِهِ ،   وَلَمْ يُنْقَلْ عَنْ أَحَدٍ الْأَمْرُ بِسَدِّ أَفْوَاهِ الْهَدْيِ عَنِ   الْأَكْلِ مِنْ نَبَاتِ الْحَرَمِ  ، وَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ أَظْهَرُ ، وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ . 

وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِهِ عَطَاءٌ  ، وَاخْتُلِفَ فِي أَخْذِ الْوَرَقِ ، وَالْمُسَاوِيكِ مِنْ شَجَرِ الْحَرَمِ  ،   إِذَا كَانَ أَخْذُ الْوَرَقِ بِغَيْرِ ضَرْبٍ يَضُرُّ بِالشَّجَرَةِ ،   فَمَنَعَهُ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ ; لِعُمُومِ الْأَدِلَّةِ ، وَأَجَازَهُ  الشَّافِعِيُّ    ; لِأَنَّهُ لَا ضَرَرَ فِيهِ عَلَى الشَّجَرَةِ ، وَرُوِيَ عَنْ عَطَاءٍ  ،  وَعَمْرِو بْنِ دِينَارٍ      : أَنَّهُمَا رَخَّصَا فِي وَرَقِ السَّنَا لِلِاسْتِمْشَاء  ِ بِدُونِ   نَزْعِ أَصْلِهِ ، وَالْأَحْوَطُ تَرْكُ ذَلِكَ كُلِّهِ ، وَالظَّاهِرُ   أَنَّ مَنْ أَجَازَهُ اسْتَدَلَّ لِذَلِكَ بِقِيَاسِهِ عَلَى الْإِذْخِرِ   بِجَامِعِ الْحَاجَةِ . 

وَقَالَ  ابْنُ قُدَامَةَ  فِي " الْمُغْنِي " : وَلَا بَأْسَ بِالِانْتِفَاعِ بِمَا انْكَسَرَ مِنَ الْأَغْصَانِ ، وَانْقَلَعَ مِنَ الشَّجَرِ بِغَيْرِ فِعْلِ آدَمِيٍّ ، وَلَا مَا سَقَطَ مِنَ الْوَرَقِ ، نَصَّ عَلَيْهِ أَحْمَدُ  ،   وَلَا نَعْلَمُ فِيهِ خِلَافًا ; لِأَنَّ الْخَبَرَ إِنَّمَا وَرَدَ فِي   الْقَطْعِ ، وَهَذَا لَمْ يَقْطَعْ ، فَأَمَّا إِنْ قَطَعَهُ آدَمِيٌّ ،   فَقَالَ أَحْمَدُ    :  لَمْ أَسْمَعْ إِذَا  قَطَعَ أَنَّهُ يُنْتَفَعُ بِهِ ، وَقَالَ فِي  الدَّوْحَةِ تُقْطَعُ مِنْ  شَبَهِهِ بِالصَّيْدِ لَمْ يُنْتَفَعْ  بِحَطَبِهَا ; وَذَلِكَ لِأَنَّهُ  مَمْنُوعٌ مِنْ إِتْلَافِهِ لِحُرْمَةِ الْحَرَمِ  ، فَإِذَا قَطَعَهُ مَنْ يَحْرُمُ عَلَيْهِ قَطْعُهُ لَمْ يَنْتَفِعْ بِهِ ، كَالصَّيْدِ يَذْبَحُهُ الْمُحْرِمُ . 

وَيُحْتَمَلُ أَنْ يُبَاحَ لِغَيْرِ الْقَاطِعِ الِانْتِفَاعُ بِهِ ;   لِأَنَّهُ انْقَطَعَ بِغَيْرِ فِعْلِهِ ، فَأُبِيحَ لَهُ الِانْتِفَاعُ   بِهِ ، كَمَا لَوْ قَطَعَهُ حَيَوَانٌ بَهِيمِيٌّ ، وَيُفَارِقُ الصَّيْدَ   الَّذِي ذَبَحَهُ ; لَأَنَّ الذَّكَاةَ تُعْتَبَرُ لَهَا الْأَهْلِيَّةُ ،   وَلِهَذَا لَا تَحْصُلُ بِفِعْلِ بَهِيَمَةٍ بِخِلَافِ هَذَا . اهـ .


**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (71)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (26)
صـ 451 إلى صـ 455


[ ص: 451 ] وَقَالَ فِي الْمُغْنِي أَيْضًا : وَيُبَاحُ أَخْذُ الْكُمْأَةِ مِنَ الْحَرَمِ  ، وَكَذَلِكَ الْفَقْعُ ; لِأَنَّهُ لَا أَصْلَ لَهُ ، فَأَشْبَهَ الثَّمَرَةَ ، وَرَوَى حَنْبَلٌ  قَالَ : يُؤْكَلُ مِنْ شَجَرِ الْحَرَمِ  الضَّغَابِيسُ وَالْعِشْرِقُ ، وَمَا سَقَطَ مِنَ الشَّجَرِ ، وَمَا أَنَبْتَ النَّاسُ   . 

وَاخْتُلِفَ فِي عُشْبِ الْحَرَمِ الْمَكِّيِّ  ، هَلْ يَجُوزُ أَخْذُهُ لِعَلَفِ الْبَهَائِمِ ؟ وَالْأَصَحُّ الْمَنْعُ لِعُمُومِ الْأَدِلَّةِ . 

فَإِذَا عَرَفْتَ هَذَا ، فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْحَلَالَ إِذَا قَتَلَ صَيْدًا فِي الْحَرَمِ الْمَكِّيِّ  ،   فَجُمْهُورُ الْعُلَمَاءِ مِنْهُمُ الْأَئِمَّةُ الْأَرْبَعَةُ ،   وَعَامَّةُ فُقَهَاءِ الْأَمْصَارِ عَلَى أَنَّ عَلَيْهِ الْجَزَاءَ ،   وَهُوَ كَجَزَاءِ الْمُحْرِمِ الْمُتَقَدِّمِ ، إِلَّا أَنَّ  أَبَا حَنِيفَةَ  قَالَ : لَيْسَ فِيهِ الصَّوْمُ ; لِأَنَّهُ إِتْلَافٌ مَحْضٌ مِنْ غَيْرِ مُحَرَّمٍ . 

وَخَالَفَ فِي ذَلِكَ  دَاوُدُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ الظَّاهِرِيُّ  ، مُحْتَجًّا بِأَنَّ الْأَصْلَ بَرَاءَةُ الذِّمَّةِ ، وَلَمْ يَرِدْ فِي جَزَاءِ صَيْدِ الْحَرَمِ  نَصٌّ ، فَيَبْقَى عَلَى الْأَصْلِ الَّذِي هُوَ بَرَاءَةُ الذِّمَّةِ ، وَقَوْلُهُ هَذَا قَوِيٌّ جِدًّا . 

وَاحْتَجَّ الْجُمْهُورُ : بِأَنَّ الصَّحَابَةَ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ - قَضَوْا فِي حَمَامِ الْحَرَمِ  الْمَكِّيِّ بِشَاةٍ شَاةٍ ، رُوِيَ ذَلِكَ عَنْ عُمَرَ  ، وَعُثْمَانَ  ، وَعَلِيٍّ  ،  وَابْنِ عُمَرَ  ،  وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ،   وَلَمْ يُنْقَلْ عَنْ غَيْرِهِمْ خِلَافُهُمْ ; فَيَكُونُ إِجْمَاعًا   سُكُوتِيًّا ، وَاسْتَدَلُّوا أَيْضًا بِقِيَاسِهِ عَلَى صَيْدِ   الْمُحْرِمِ ، بِجَامِعِ أَنَّ الْكُلَّ صَيْدٌ مَمْنُوعٌ لِحَقِّ اللَّهِ   تَعَالَى ، وَهَذَا الَّذِي ذَكَرْنَا عَنْ جُمْهُورِ الْعُلَمَاءِ مِنْ   أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا يَضْمَنُهُ الْمُحْرِمُ يَضْمَنُهُ مَنْ فِي الْحَرَمِ  يُسْتَثْنَى مِنْهُ شَيْئَانِ : 

الْأَوَّلُ : مِنْهُمَا الْقَمْلُ ، فَإِنَّهُ مُخْتَلَفٌ فِي قَتْلِهِ فِي الْإِحْرَامِ ، وَهُوَ مُبَاحٌ فِي الْحَرَمِ  بِلَا خِلَافٍ . 

وَالثَّانِي : الصَّيْدُ الْمَائِيُّ مُبَاحٌ فِي الْإِحْرَامِ بِلَا خِلَافٍ ، وَاخْتُلِفَ فِي اصْطِيَادِهِ مِنْ آبَارِ الْحَرَمِ  وَعُيُونِهِ ، وَكَرِهَهُ  جَابِرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  ، لِعُمُومِ قَوْلِهِ - عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ : " لَا يُنَفَّرُ صَيْدُهَا     " ; فَيَثْبُتُ حُرْمَةُ الصَّيْدِ لِحُرْمَةِ الْمَكَانِ ، وَظَاهِرُ   النَّصِّ شُمُولُ كُلِّ صَيْدٍ ، وَلِأَنَّهُ صَيْدٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْذٍ   فَأَشْبَهَ الظِّبَاءَ ، وَأَجَازَهُ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ ; مُحْتَجًّا   بِأَنَّ الْإِحْرَامَ لَمْ يُحَرِّمْهُ ، فَكَذَلِكَ الْحَرَمُ  ، وَعَنِ الْإِمَامِ أَحْمَدَ  رِوَايَتَانِ فِي ذَلِكَ بِالْمَنْعِ وَالْجَوَازِ . 

وَكَذَلِكَ اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ أَيْضًا فِي شَجَرِ الْحَرَمِ  الْمَكِّيِّ وَخَلَاهُ ، هَلْ يَجِبُ عَلَى مَنْ قَطَعَهُمَا ضَمَانٌ ؟   . 

 [ ص: 452 ] فَقَالَتْ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ ، مِنْهُمْ مَالِكٌ  ،  وَأَبُو ثَوْرٍ  ، وَدَاوُدُ    : لَا ضَمَانَ فِي شَجَرِهِ وَنَبَاتِهِ ، وَقَالَ ابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ    : لَا أَجِدُ دَلِيلًا أُوجِبُ بِهِ فِي شَجَرِ الْحَرَمِ  فَرْضًا مِنْ كِتَابٍ ، وَلَا سُنَّةٍ ، وَلَا إِجْمَاعٍ ، وَأَقُولُ كَمَا قَالَ مَالِكٌ    : نَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى . 

وَالَّذِينَ قَالُوا بِضَمَانِهِ ، مِنْهُمُ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  ، وَأَحْمَدُ  ، وَأَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  ، إِلَّا أَنَّ  أَبَا حَنِيفَةَ  قَالَ : يَضْمَنُ كُلَّهُ بِالْقِيمَةِ ، وَقَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  ، وَأَحْمَدُ      : يَضْمَنُ الشَّجَرَةَ الْكَبِيرَةَ بِبَقَرَةٍ ، وَالصَّغِيرَةَ   بِشَاةٍ ، وَالْخَلَا بِقِيمَتِهِ ، وَالْغُصْنَ بِمَا نَقَصَ ، فَإِنْ   نَبْتَ مَا قَطَعَ مِنْهُ ، فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ : يَسْقُطُ الضَّمَانُ ،   وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ بِعَدَمِ سُقُوطِهِ . 

وَاسْتَدَلَّ مَنْ قَالَ : فِي الدَّوْحَةِ بَقَرَةٌ ، وَفِي الشَّجَرَةِ   الْجَزْلَةِ شَاةٌ ، بِآثَارٍ رُوِيَتْ فِي ذَلِكَ عَنْ بَعْضِ   الصَّحَابَةِ كَعُمَرَ  ،  وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَالدَّوْحَةُ : هِيَ الشَّجَرَةُ الْكَبِيرَةُ ، وَالْجَزْلَةُ : الصَّغِيرَةُ .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ الثَّانِيَةَ عَشْرَةَ : حَرَمُ الْمَدِينَةِ  ، اعْلَمْ أَنَّ جَمَاهِيرَ الْعُلَمَاءِ عَلَى أَنَّ الْمَدِينَةَ  حَرَمٌ أَيْضًا لَا يُنَفَّرُ صَيْدُهَا ، وَلَا يُخْتَلَى خَلَاهَا ، وَخَالَفَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  الْجُمْهُورَ ، فَقَالَ : إِنَّ حَرَمَ الْمَدِينَةِ  لَيْسَ بِحَرَمٍ عَلَى الْحَقِيقَةِ ، وَلَا تَثْبُتُ لَهُ أَحْكَامُ الْحَرَمِ  مِنْ تَحْرِيمِ قَتْلِ الصَّيْدِ ، وَقَطْعِ الشَّجَرِ ، وَالْأَحَادِيثُ الصَّحِيحَةُ الصَّرِيحَةُ تَرُدُّ هَذَا الْقَوْلَ ، وَتَقْضِي بِأَنَّ مَا بَيْنَ لَابَتَيِ الْمَدِينَةِ  حَرَمٌ ، وَلَا يُنَفَّرُ صَيْدُهُ ، وَلَا يُخْتَلَى خَلَاهُ إِلَّا لِعَلَفٍ ، فَمِنْ ذَلِكَ حَدِيثُ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ زَيْدِ بْنِ عَاصِمٍ  ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ : " إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  حَرَّمَ مَكَّةَ  ، وَإِنِّي حَرَّمْتُ الْمَدِينَةَ  كَمَا حَرَمَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ  مَكَّةَ    " ، الْحَدِيثُ مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ . 

وَعَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - قَالَ : " حَرَّمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مَا بَيْنَ لَابَتَيِ الْمَدِينَةِ  ، وَجَعَلَ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ مِيلًا حَوْلَ الْمَدِينَةِ  حِمًى   " ، مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ أَيْضًا ، وَكَانَ  أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ  يَقُولُ : " لَوْ رَأَيْتُ الظِّبَاءَ تَرْتَعُ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ  مَا ذَعَرْتُهَا " ، وَعَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  أَيْضًا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ  ، قَالَ : " سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يُحَرِّمُ شَجَرَهَا أَنْ يَخْبِطَ أَوْ يُعْضَدَ   " ، رَوَاهُ  الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ    . وَعَنْ أَنَسٍ    : أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَشْرَفَ عَلَى الْمَدِينَةِ  ، فَقَالَ : " اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أُحَرِّمُ مَا بَيْنَ جَبَلَيْهَا مِثْلَ مَا حَرَّمَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ  مَكَّةَ  ، اللَّهُمَّ بَارِكْ لَهُمْ فِي مُدِّهِمْ وَصَاعِهِمْ " ، مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ . 

 وَلِلْبُخَارِيّ  ِ  عَنْهُ : أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ : " الْمَدِينَةُ  حَرَامٌ   مِنْ كَذَا إِلَى كَذَا ، لَا يُقْطَعُ شَجَرُهَا ، وَلَا يُحْدَثُ  فِيهَا  حَدَثٌ ، مَنْ أَحْدَثَ فِيهَا فَعَلَيْهِ لَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ   وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ِ وَالنَّاسِ   [ ص: 453 ] أَجْمَعِينَ   " ، وَلِمُسْلِمٍ  ، عَنْ  عَاصِمٍ الْأَحْوَلِ  قَالَ : سَأَلْتُ أَنَسًا  ، أَحَرَّمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - الْمَدِينَةَ  ؟ فَقَالَ : نَعَمْ هِيَ حَرَامٌ ، لَا يُخْتَلَى خَلَاهَا   " ، الْحَدِيثَ . 

وَعَنْ  أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ : " إِنِّي حَرَّمْتُ الْمَدِينَةَ  ،   حَرَامٌ مَا بَيْنَ مَأْزِمَيْهَا أَلَّا يُهْرَاقَ فِيهَا دَمٌ ، وَلَا   يُحْمَلَ فِيهَا سِلَاحٌ وَلَا يُخْبَطَ فِيهَا شَجَرٌ إِلَّا لِعَلَفٍ   " ، رَوَاهُ مُسْلِمٌ    . 

وَعَنْ جَابِرٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  حَرَّمَ مَكَّةَ  ، وَإِنِّي حَرَّمْتُ الْمَدِينَةَ  مَا بَيْنَ لَابَتَيْهَا ، لَا يُقْطَعُ عِضَاهُهُا ، وَلَا يُصَادُ صَيْدُهَا   " ، رَوَاهُ مُسْلِمٌ  أَيْضًا . 

وَعَنْ عَلِيٍّ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " الْمَدِينَةُ  حَرَامٌ مَا بَيْنَ عَيْرٍ إِلَى ثَوْرٍ   " ، الْحَدِيثُ مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ . 

وَعَنْ عَلِيٍّ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي الْمَدِينَةِ    " لَا   يُخْتَلَى خَلَاهَا وَلَا يُنَفَّرُ صَيْدُهَا ، وَلَا تُلْتَقَطُ   لُقَطَتُهَا إِلَّا لِمَنْ أَشَادَ بِهَا ، وَلَا يَصْلُحُ لِرَجُلٍ أَنْ   يَحْمِلَ فِيهَا السِّلَاحَ لِقِتَالٍ ، وَلَا يَصِحُّ أَنْ تُقْطَعَ   فِيهَا شَجَرَةٌ ، إِلَّا أَنْ يَعْلِفَ رَجُلٌ بَعِيرَهُ   " ، رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  بِإِسْنَادٍ صَحِيحٍ ، وَرَوَاهُ  الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ    . 

وَعَنْ  سَعْدِ بْنِ أَبِي وَقَّاصٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنِّي أُحَرِّمُ مَا بَيْنَ لَابَتَيِ الْمَدِينَةِ  أَنْ يُقْطَعَ عِضَاهُهُا ، أَوْ يُقْتَلَ صَيْدُهَا   " . 

وَقَالَ : " الْمَدِينَةُ  خَيْرٌ   لَهُمْ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ ، لَا يَخْرُجُ عَنْهَا أَحَدٌ رَغْبَةً   إِلَّا أَبْدَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهَا مَنْ هُوَ خَيْرٌ مِنْهُ ، وَلَا  يَثْبُتُ  أَحَدٌ عَلَى لَأْوَائِهَا وَجَهْدِهَا إِلَّا كُنْتُ لَهُ  شَهِيدًا ، أَوْ  شَفِيعًا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ   " ، رَوَاهُ مُسْلِمٌ    . 

وَعَنْ  رَافِعِ بْنِ خَدِيجٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  حَرَّمَ مَكَّةَ  ، وَإِنِّي أُحَرِّمُ مَا بَيْنَ لَابَتَيْهَا   " رَوَاهُ مُسْلِمٌ  أَيْضًا . 

وَعَنْ  سَهْلِ بْنِ حُنَيْفٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - قَالَ : أَهْوَى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِيَدِهِ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ  ، فَقَالَ : " إِنَّهَا حَرَمٌ آمِنٌ   " ، رَوَاهُ مُسْلِمٌ  فِي صَحِيحِهِ أَيْضًا . 

وَعَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا : أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَقُولُ : " إِنِّي حَرَّمْتُ مَا بَيْنَ لَابَتَيِ الْمَدِينَةِ  ، كَمَا حَرَّمَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ  مَكَّةَ    " . 

قَالَ : وَكَانَ  أَبُو سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيُّ  يَجِدُ فِي يَدِ أَحَدِنَا الطَّيْرَ ، فَيَأْخُذُهُ فَيَفُكُّهُ مِنْ يَدِهِ ، ثُمَّ   [ ص: 454 ] يُرْسِلُهُ ، رَوَاهُ مُسْلِمٌ  فِي " صَحِيحِهِ أَيْضًا " ، وَعَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُبَادَةَ الزُّرَقِيِّ    : أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَصِيدُ الْعَصَافِيرَ فِي بِئْرِ إِهَابٍ ، وَكَانَتْ لَهُمْ ، قَالَ : فَرَآنِي عُبَادَةُ  ،   وَقَدْ أَخَذْتُ عُصْفُورًا ، فَانْتَزَعَهُ مِنِّي فَأَرْسَلَهُ ،   وَقَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : "   حَرَّمَ مَا بَيْنَ لَابَتَيْهَا كَمَا حَرَّمَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ - عَلَيْهِ   السَّلَامُ - مَكَّةَ    " ، وَكَانَ عُبَادَةُ  مِنْ أَصْحَابِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ    . 

وَعَنْ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عَوْفٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - قَالَ : اصْطَدْتُ طَيْرًا بِالْقُنْبُلَةِ ، فَخَرَجْتُ بِهِ فِي يَدِي ، فَلَقِيَنِي أَبِي عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ عَوْفٍ  ،   فَقَالَ : مَا هَذَا فِي يَدِكَ ؟ ، فَقُلْتُ : طَيْرٌ اصْطَدْتُهُ   بِالْقُنْبُلَةِ ، فَعَرَكَ أُذُنِي عَرْكًا شَدِيدًا ، وَانْتَزَعَهُ مِنْ   يَدِي ، فَأَرْسَلَهُ ، فَقَالَ : " حَرَّمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - صَيْدَ مَا بَيْنَ لَابَتَيْهَا " ، رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  أَيْضًا ، وَالْقُنْبُلَةُ : آلَةٌ يُصَادُ بِهَا النُّهَسُ وَهُوَ طَائِرٌ . 

وَعَنْ  أَبِي أَيُّوبَ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : أَنَّهُ وَجَدَ غِلْمَانًا قَدْ أَلْجَؤُوا ثَعْلَبًا إِلَى زَاوِيَةٍ فَطَرَدَهُمْ عَنْهُ ، قَالَ مَالِكٌ      : وَلَا أَعْلَمُ إِلَّا أَنَّهُ قَالَ : " أَفِي حَرَمِ رَسُولِ  اللَّهِ  - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يُصْنَعُ هَذَا " ،  رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  أَيْضًا . 

وَعَنْ  زَيْدِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ   " أَنَّهُ وَجَدَ رَجُلًا بِالْأَسْوَافِ    - وَهُوَ مَوْضِعٌ بِالْمَدِينَةِ    - وَقَدِ اصْطَادَ نُهَسًا ، فَأَخَذَهُ زَيْدٌ  مِنْ   يَدِهِ فَأَرْسَلَهُ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : أَمَا عَلِمْتَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ   اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - حَرَّمَ صَيْدَ مَا بَيْنَ   لَابَتَيْهَا " ، رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  ، وَالرَّجُلُ الَّذِي اصْطَادَ النُّهَسَ هُوَ شُرَحْبِيلُ بْنُ سَعْدٍ  ،   وَالنُّهَسُ بِضَمِّ النُّونِ وَفَتْحِ الْهَاءِ بَعْدَهُمَا سِينٌ   مُهْمَلَةٌ ، طَيْرٌ صَغِيرٌ فَوْقَ الْعُصْفُورِ شَبِيهٌ بِالْقُنْبُرَةِ .   

وَالْأَحَادِيثُ فِي الْبَابِ كَثِيرَةٌ جِدًّا ، وَلَا شَكَّ فِي أَنَّ   النُّصُوصَ الصَّحِيحَةَ الصَّرِيحَةَ الَّتِي أَوْرَدْنَا فِي حَرَمِ الْمَدِينَةِ  لَا   شَكَّ مَعَهَا ، وَلَا لَبْسَ فِي أَنَّهَا حَرَامٌ ، لَا يُنَفَّرُ   صَيْدُهَا ، لَا يُقْطَعُ شَجَرُهَا ، وَلَا يُخْتَلَى خَلَاهَا إِلَّا   لِعَلَفٍ ، وَمَا احْتَجَّ بِهِ بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ عَلَى أَنَّهَا   غَيْرُ حَرَامٍ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَا فَعَلَ النُّغَيْرُ يَا أَبَا عُمَيْرٍ  ؟   " ، لَا دَلِيلَ فِيهِ ; لِأَنَّهُ مُحْتَمَلٌ لِأَنْ يَكُونَ ذَلِكَ قَبْلَ تَحْرِيمِ الْمَدِينَةِ  ، وَمُحْتَمَلٌ لِأَنْ يَكُونَ صِيدَ فِي الْحِلِّ ، ثُمَّ أُدْخِلَ الْمَدِينَةَ    . 

وَقَدِ اسْتَدَلَّ بِهِ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ عَلَى جَوَازِ إِمْسَاكِ الصَّيْدِ الَّذِي صِيدَ فِي الْحِلِّ وَإِدْخَالِهِ الْمَدِينَةَ  ،   وَمَا كَانَ مُحْتَمَلًا لِهَذِهِ الِاحْتِمَالَات  ِ لَا تُعَارَضُ بِهِ   النُّصُوصُ الصَّرِيحَةُ الصَّحِيحَةُ الْكَثِيرَةُ الَّتِي لَا لَبْسَ   فِيهَا وَلَا احْتِمَالَ ، فَإِذَا عَلِمْتَ ذَلِكَ ، فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ   الْعُلَمَاءَ الْقَائِلِينَ بِحُرْمَةِ الْمَدِينَةِ  ، وَهُمْ جُمْهُورُ عُلَمَاءِ الْأُمَّةِ اخْتَلَفُوا فِي صَيْدِ حَرَمِ الْمَدِينَةِ  ، هَلْ يَضْمَنُهُ قَاتِلُهُ أَوْ لَا ؟   [ ص: 455 ] وَكَذَلِكَ شَجَرُهَا ، فَذَهَبَ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، مِنْهُمْ مَالِكٌ  ،  وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  فِي الْجَدِيدِ ، وَأَصْحَابُهُمَ  ا ، وَهُوَ إِحْدَى الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ  ،   وَعَلَيْهِ أَكْثَرُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ إِلَى أَنَّهُ مَوْضِعٌ يَجُوزُ   دُخُولُهُ بِغَيْرِ إِحْرَامٍ ، فَلَمْ يَجِبْ فِيهِ جَزَاءٌ كَصَيْدِ وَجٍّ    . 

وَاسْتَدَلُّوا أَيْضًا بِقَوْلِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " الْمَدِينَةُ  حَرَمٌ مَا بَيْنَ عَيْرٍ  وَثَوْرٍ  ،   فَمَنْ أَحْدَثَ فِيهَا حَدَثًا ، أَوْ آوَى فِيهَا مُحْدِثًا ،   فَعَلَيْهِ لَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ِ وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ ،   لَا يَقْبَلُ اللَّهُ مِنْهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ صَرْفًا وَلَا عَدْلًا     " ، فَذِكْرُهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لِهَذَا   الْوَعِيدِ الشَّدِيدِ فِي الْآخِرَةِ ، وَلَمْ يَذْكُرْ كَفَّارَةً فِي   الدُّنْيَا ، دَلِيلٌ عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَا كَفَّارَةَ تَجِبُ فِيهِ فِي   الدُّنْيَا ، وَهُوَ ظَاهِرٌ . 

وَقَالَ  ابْنُ أَبِي ذِئْبٍ  ، وَابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ    : يَجِبُ فِي صَيْدِ الْحَرَمِ الْمَدَنِيِّ  الْجَزَاءُ الْوَاجِبُ فِي صَيْدِ الْحَرَمِ الْمَكِّيِّ  ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  فِي   الْقَدِيمِ ، وَاسْتَدَلَّ أَهْلُ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ بِأَنَّهُ - صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - صَرَّحَ فِي الْأَحَادِيثِ الصَّحِيحَةِ   الْمُتَقَدِّمَة  ِ بِأَنَّهُ حَرَّمَ الْمَدِينَةَ  مِثْلَ تَحْرِيمِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  لِمَكَّةَ  ، وَمُمَاثَلَةُ تَحْرِيمِهَا تَقْتَضِي اسْتِوَاءَهُمَا فِي جَزَاءِ مَنِ انْتَهَكَ الْحُرْمَةَ فِيهِمَا . 

قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  ، قَالَ  الْقَاضِي عَبْدُ الْوَهَّابِ    : وَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ أَقْيَسُ عِنْدِي عَلَى أُصُولِنَا ; لَاسِيَّمَا أَنَّ الْمَدِينَةَ  عِنْدَ أَصْحَابِنَا أَفْضَلُ مِنْ مَكَّةَ  ، وَأَنَّ الصَّلَاةَ فِيهَا أَفْضَلُ مِنَ الصَّلَاةِ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ    . اهـ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : وَمَذْهَبُ الْجُمْهُورِ فِي تَفْضِيلِ مَكَّةَ  ، وَكَثْرَةِ مُضَاعَفَةِ الصَّلَاةِ فِيهَا زِيَادَةً عَلَى الْمَدِينَةِ  بِمِائَةِ ضِعْفٍ أَظْهَرُ لِقِيَامِ الدَّلِيلِ عَلَيْهِ ، وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ . 

وَذَهَبَ بَعْضُ مَنْ قَالَ بِوُجُوبِ الْجَزَاءِ فِي الْحَرَمِ الْمَدَنِيِّ  إِلَى أَنَّ الْجَزَاءَ فِيهِ هُوَ أَخْذُ سَلَبِ قَاتِلِ الصَّيْدِ ، أَوْ قَاطِعِ الشَّجَرِ فِيهِ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : وَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ هُوَ أَقْوَى الْأَقْوَالِ دَلِيلًا ; لِمَا رَوَاهُ مُسْلِمٌ  فِي " صَحِيحِهِ " عَنْ  سَعْدِ بْنِ أَبِي وَقَّاصٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : " أَنَّهُ رَكِبَ إِلَى قَصْرِهِ بِالْعَقِيقِ  فَوَجَدَ عَبْدًا يَقْطَعُ شَجَرًا ، أَوْ يَخْبِطُهُ ، فَسَلَبَهُ ، فَلَمَّا رَجَعَ سَعْدٌ  جَاءَهُ   أَهْلُ الْعَبْدِ فَكَلَّمُوهُ أَنْ يَرُدَّ عَلَى غُلَامِهِمْ أَوْ   عَلَيْهِمْ مَا أَخَذَ مِنْ غُلَامِهِمْ ، فَقَالَ : مَعَاذَ اللَّهِ أَنْ   أَرُدَّ شَيْئًا نَفَّلَنِيهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - وَأَبَى أَنْ يَرُدَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ " ، رَوَاهُ مُسْلِمٌ  فِي " صَحِيحِهِ " ، وَأَحْمَدُ    . 

وَمَا ذَكَرَهُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  فِي تَفْسِيرِهِ - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - مِنْ أَنَّ هَذَا الْحُكْمَ خَاصٌّ بِسَعْدٍ      - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - مُسْتَدِلًّا بِأَنَّ قَوْلَهُ : "   نَفَّلَنِيهِ " أَيْ أَعْطَانِيهِ ، ظَاهِرٌ فِي الْخُصُوصِ بِهِ دُونَ   غَيْرِهِ ، فِيهِ عِنْدِي أَمْرَانِ :


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (72)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (27)
صـ 456 إلى صـ 460


الأول : أن هذا لا يكفي في الدلالة على الخصوص ; لأن الأصل استواء الناس في   الأحكام الشرعية إلا بدليل ، وقوله " نفلنيه " ليس بدليل ; لاحتمال أنه   نفل كل من وجد قاطع شجر ، أو قاتل صيد بالمدينة  ثيابه ، كما نفل سعدا  ، وهذا هو الظاهر . 

الثاني : أن سعدا  نفسه روي عنه تعميم الحكم ، وشموله لغيره ، فقد روى  الإمام أحمد  ، وأبو داود  عن سليمان بن أبي عبد الله  قال : " رأيت  سعد بن أبي وقاص  أخذ رجلا يصيد في حرم المدينة  الذي   حرم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فسلبه ثيابه ، فجاء مواليه ، فقال :   إن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حرم هذا الحرم ، وقال : " من  رأيتموه  يصيد فيه شيئا فلكم سلبه " ; فلا أرد عليكم طعمة أطعمنيها رسول  الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - ولكن إن شئتم أن أعطيكم ثمنه أعطيتكم   " ، وفي لفظ : " من أخذ أحدا يصيد فيه فليسلبه ثيابه   " ، وروى هذا الحديث أيضا الحاكم  وصححه ، وهو صريح في العموم وعدم الخصوص بسعد  كما ترى ، وفيه تفسير المراد بقوله : " نفلنيه " وأنه عام لكل من وجد أحدا يفعل فيها ذلك . 

وتضعيف بعضهم لهذا الحديث بأن في إسناده سليمان بن أبي عبد الله  غير مقبول ; لأن سليمان بن أبي عبد الله مقبول  ، قال فيه الذهبي    : تابعي موثق ، وقال فيه ابن حجر  في " التقريب " : مقبول . 

والمقبول عنده كما بينه في مقدمة تقريبه : هو من ليس له من الحديث إلا   القليل ، ولم يثبت فيه ما يترك حديثه من أجله ، فهو مقبول حيث يتابع ، وإلا   فلين الحديث ، وقال فيه  ابن أبي حاتم    : ليس بمشهور ، ولكن يعتبر بحديثه . اهـ . 

وقد تابع سليمان بن أبي عبد الله  في هذا الحديث عامر بن سعد  عند مسلم  ، وأحمد  ، ومولى لسعد  ، عند أبي داود  ، كلهم عن سعد    - رضي الله عنه - فاتضح رد تضعيفه مع ما قدمنا من أن الحاكم  صححه ، وأن الذهبي  قال فيه : تابعي موثق . 

والمراد بسلب قاطع الشجر أو قاتل الصيد في المدينة  أخذ ثيابه ، قال بعض العلماء : حتى سراويله . 

والظاهر ما ذكره بعض أهل العلم من وجوب ترك ما يستر العورة المغلظة ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

وقال بعض العلماء : السلب هنا سلب القاتل ، وفي مصرف هذا السلب ثلاثة أقوال : 

 [ ص: 457 ] أصحها : أنه للسالب كالقتيل ، ودليله حديث سعد  المذكور . 

والثاني : أنه لفقراء المدينة    . 

والثالث : أنه لبيت المال ، والحق الأول . 

وجمهور العلماء على أن حمى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم   - الذي تقدم في حديث  أبي هريرة  المتفق عليه ، أن قدره اثنا عشر ميلا من جهات المدينة  لا يجوز قطع شجره ، ولا خلاه ، كما رواه  جابر بن عبد الله  رضي الله عنهما ، قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا يخبط ولا يعضد حمى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولكن يهش هشا رفيقا   " أخرجه أبو داود  والبيهقي  ، ولم يضعفه أبو داود  ، والمعروف عن أبي داود    - رحمه الله - أنه إن سكت عن الكلام في حديث فأقل درجاته عنده الحسن . 

وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " بعد أن ساق حديث جابر  المذكور : رواه أبو داود  بإسناد غير قوي لكنه لم يضعفه . اهـ ، ويعتضد هذا الحديث بما رواه البيهقي  بإسناده عن  محمد بن زياد  قال :   " كان جدي مولى  لعثمان بن مظعون  ، وكان يلي أرضا لعثمان  فيها بقل وقثاء ، قال : فربما أتاني  عمر بن الخطاب      - رضي الله عنه - نصف النهار ، واضعا ثوبه على رأسه يتعاهد الحمى ، ألا   يعضد شجره ، ولا يخبط ، قال : فيجلس إلي فيحدثني ، وأطعمه من القثاء  والبقل  ، فقال له يوما : أراك لا تخرج من هاهنا ، قال : قلت : أجل ، قال :  إني  أستعملك على ما هاهنا فمن رأيت يعضد شجرا أو يخبط فخذ فأسه وحبله ،  قال :  قلت : آخذ رداءه ، قال : لا " وعامة العلماء على أن صيد الحمى  المذكور غير  حرام ; لأنه ليس بحرم ، وإنما هو حمى حماه رسول الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم -  للخيل وإبل الصدقة والجزية ، ونحو ذلك . 

واختلف في شجر الحمى ؛ هل يضمنه قاطعه ؟ والأكثرون   على أنه لا ضمان فيه ، وأصح القولين عند الشافعية وجوب الضمان فيه  بالقيمة  ، ولا يسلب قاطعه ، وتصرف القيمة في مصرف نعم الزكاة والجزية .
المسألة الثالثة عشرة : اعلم أن جماهير العلماء على إباحة صيد وج  ، وقطع شجره ، وقال  الشافعي    - رحمه الله تعالى : أكره صيد وج  ، وحمله المحققون من أصحابه على كراهة التحريم . 

 [ ص: 458 ] واختلفوا فيه على القول بحرمته ، هل فيه جزاء كحرم المدينة  أو لا شيء فيه ؟ ولكن يؤدب قاتله ، وعليه أكثر الشافعية . 

وحجة من قال بحرمة صيد وج  ما رواه أبو داود  ، وأحمد  ،  والبخاري  في " تاريخه " ، عن  الزبير بن العوام    - رضي الله عنه : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " صيد وج  محرم   " الحديث . 

قال ابن حجر  في " التلخيص " : سكت عليه أبو داود  ، وحسنه المنذري  ، وسكت عليه عبد الحق  ، فتعقبه  ابن القطان  بما نقل عن  البخاري  ، أنه لم يصح ، وكذا قال الأزدي    . 

وذكر الذهبي  ، أن  الشافعي  صححه ، وذكر الخلال  أن أحمد  ضعفه ، وقال  ابن حبان  في رواية المنفرد به ، وهو محمد بن عبد الله بن إنسان الطائفي  ، كان يخطئ ، ومقتضاه تضعيف الحديث فإنه ليس له غيره ، فإن كان أخطأ فيه فهو ضعيف ، وقال  العقيلي    : لا يتابع إلا من جهة تقاربه في الضعف ، وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : إسناده ضعيف . 

وذكر  البخاري  في " تاريخه " في ترجمة عبد الله بن إنسان    : أنه لا يصح . 

وقال ابن حجر  في " التقريب " في محمد بن عبد الله بن إنسان الثقفي الطائفي  المذكور : لين الحديث ، وكذلك أبوه عبد الله  الذي هو شيخه في هذا الحديث قال فيه أيضا : لين الحديث ، وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " في هذا الحديث في صيد وج    : ضعفه أحمد  ، ذكره الخلال  في كتاب " العلل " ، فإذا عرفت هذا ظهر لك أن حجة الجمهور في إباحة صيد وج  وشجره ، كون الحديث لم يثبت ، والأصل براءة الذمة ، ووج    : بفتح الواو وتشديد الجيم ، أرض بالطائف  ، وقال بعض العلماء : هو واد بصحراء الطائف  ، وليس المراد به نفس بلدة الطائف  ، وقيل : هو كل أرض الطائف  ، وقيل : هو اسم لحصون الطائف  ، وقيل : لواحد منها ، وربما التبس وج  المذكور بوح بالحاء المهملة وهي ناحية نعمان . 

فإذا عرفت حكم صيد المحرم ، وحكم صيد مكة  والمدينة  ووج  مما ذكرنا ، فاعلم أن الصيد المحرم ، إذا كان بعض قوائمه في الحل وبعضها في الحرم  ، أو كان على غصن ممتد في الحل ، وأصل شجرته في الحرم  ، فاصطياده حرام على التحقيق تغليبا   [ ص: 459 ] لجانب حرمة الحرم  فيهما . 

أما إذا كان أصل الشجرة في الحل ، وأغصانها ممتدة في الحرم  ، فاصطاد طيرا واقعا على الأغصان الممتدة في الحرم  ، فلا إشكال في أنه مصطاد في الحرم    ; لكون الطير في هواء الحرم    . 

واعلم أن ما ادعاه بعض الحنفية ، من أن أحاديث تحديد حرم المدينة  مضطربة ; لأنه وقع في بعض الروايات باللابتين ، وفي بعضها بالحرتين ، وفي بعضها بالجبلين ، وفي بعضها بالمأزمين ، وفي بعضها بعير  وثور  ، غير صحيح لظهور الجمع بكل وضوح ; لأن اللابتين هما الحرتان المعروفتان ، وهما حجارة سود على جوانب المدينة  ، والجبلان هما المأزمان ، وهما عير  وثور  والمدينة  بين الحرتين ، كما أنها أيضا بين ثور  وعير  ، كما يشاهده من نظرها ، وثور  جبيل صغير يميل إلى الحمرة بتدوير خلف أحد  من جهة الشمال . 

فمن ادعى من العلماء أنه ليس في المدينة  جبل يسمى ثورا  ، فغلط منه ; لأنه معروف عند الناس إلى اليوم ، مع أنه ثبت في الحديث الصحيح . 

واعلم أنه على قراءة الكوفيين : فجزاء مثل الآية ، بتنوين " جزاء " ورفع   مثل فالأمر واضح ، وعلى قراءة الجمهور فجزاء مثل بالإضافة ، فأظهر الأقوال   أن الإضافة بيانية ، أي جزاء هو مثل ما قتل من النعم ، فيرجع معناه إلى   الأول ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : يا أيها الذين آمنوا عليكم أنفسكم لا يضركم من ضل إذا اهتديتم ، قد يتوهم الجاهل من ظاهر هذه الآية الكريمة عدم وجوب الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ، ولكن نفس الآية فيها الإشارة إلى أن ذلك فيما إذا بلغ جهده فلم يقبل منه المأمور ، وذلك في قوله : إذا اهتديتم   [ 5 \ 105 ] ; لأن من ترك الأمر بالمعروف لم يهتد ، وممن قال بهذا حذيفة  ،  وسعيد بن المسيب  ، كما نقله عنهما الألوسي  في " تفسيره " ،  وابن جرير  ، ونقله القرطبي  عن  سعيد بن المسيب  ،  وأبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام  ، ونقل نحوه  ابن جرير  عن جماعة من الصحابة ، منهم  ابن عمر  ،  وابن مسعود    . 

فمن العلماء من قال : إذا اهتديتم ، أي : أمرتم فلم يسمع منكم ، ومنهم من قال : يدخل الأمر بالمعروف في المراد بالاهتداء في الآية ، وهو ظاهر جدا ولا ينبغي   [ ص: 460 ] العدول عنه لمنصف . 

ومما يدل على أن تارك الأمر بالمعروف غير مهتد ، أن الله تعالى أقسم أنه في خسر في قوله تعالى : والعصر إن الإنسان لفي خسر إلا الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وتواصوا بالحق وتواصوا بالصبر     [ 103 \ 1 ، 2 ، 3 ] ، فالحق وجوب الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ،   وبعد أداء الواجب لا يضر الآمر ضلال من ضل ، وقد دلت الآيات كقوله تعالى : واتقوا فتنة لا تصيبن الذين ظلموا منكم خاصة   [ 8 \ 25 ] ، والأحاديث على أن الناس إن لم يأمروا بالمعروف ، ولم ينهوا عن المنكر ، عمهم الله بعذاب من عنده . 

فمن ذلك ما خرجه الشيخان في " صحيحيهما " عن أم المؤمنين  أم الحكم زينب بنت جحش      - رضي الله عنها : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - دخل عليها فزعا   مرعوبا يقول : " لا إله إلا الله ، ويل للعرب من شر قد اقترب ، فتح اليوم   من ردم يأجوج  ومأجوج  مثل هذه ، وحلق بإصبعيه الإبهام والتي تليها ، فقلت : يا رسول الله ! أنهلك وفينا الصالحون ؟ ، قال : نعم إذا كثر الخبث "   . 

وعن  النعمان بن بشير    - رضي الله عنهما : عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " مثل   القائم في حدود الله ، والواقع فيها ، كمثل قوم استهموا على سفينة ، فصار   بعضهم أعلاها ، وبعضهم أسفلها ، وكان الذين في أسفلها إذا استقوا من  الماء  مروا على من فوقهم ، فقالوا : لو أنا خرقنا في نصيبنا خرقا ، ولم  نؤذ من  فوقنا ، فإن تركوهم وما أرادوا هلكوا ، وهلكوا جميعا ، وإن أخذوا  على  أيديهم نجوا ، ونجوا جميعا   " ، أخرجه  البخاري   والترمذي    .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (73)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (28)
صـ 461 إلى صـ 465


وعن  أبي بكر الصديق    - رضي الله عنه - قال : يا أيها الناس إنكم تقرءون هذه الآية : ياأيها الذين آمنوا عليكم أنفسكم لا يضركم من ضل إذا اهتديتم ، وإني سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " إن رأى الناس الظالم فلم يأخذوا على يده ، أوشك أن يعمهم الله بعقاب منه " ، رواه أبو داود  ،  والترمذي  ،  والنسائي  بأسانيد صحيحة ، وعن  ابن مسعود    - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن أول ما دخل النقص على بني إسرائيل  ،   أنه كان الرجل يلقى الرجل فيقول : يا هذا اتق الله ، ودع ما تصنع ، فإنه   لا يحل لك ، ثم يلقاه من الغد وهو على حاله ، فلا يمنعه ذلك أن يكون أكيله   وشريبه وقعيده ، فلما فعلوا   [ ص: 461 ] ذلك ضرب الله قلوب بعضهم ببعض " ، ثم قال : لعن الذين كفروا من بني إسرائيل على لسان داود وعيسى ابن مريم ذلك بما عصوا وكانوا يعتدون كانوا لا يتناهون عن منكر فعلوه لبئس ما كانوا يفعلون ترى كثيرا منهم يتولون الذين كفروا لبئس ما قدمت لهم أنفسهم أن سخط الله عليهم وفي العذاب هم خالدون ولو كانوا يؤمنون بالله والنبي وما أنزل إليه ما اتخذوهم أولياء ولكن كثيرا منهم فاسقون     [ 5 \ 79 ، 80 ، 81 ] ، ثم قال : " كلا والله لتأمرن بالمعروف ، ولتنهون   عن المنكر ، ولتأخذن على يد الظالم ، ولتأطرنه على الحق أطرا ، ولتقصرنه   على الحق قصرا ، أو ليضربن الله قلوب بعضكم ببعض ، ثم ليلعننكم كما لعنهم   " . 

رواه أبو داود  ،  والترمذي  وقال : حسن ، وهذا لفظ أبي داود  ، ولفظ الترمذي    : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لما وقعت بنو إسرائيل  في المعاصي ، نهتهم علماؤهم فلم ينتهوا ، فجالسوهم وواكلوهم ، وشاربوهم ; فضرب الله قلوب بعضهم ببعض ، ولعنهم على لسان داود  وعيسى ابن مريم      ; ذلك بما عصوا وكانوا يعتدون " ، فجلس رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   وكان متكئا ، فقال : " لا والذي نفسي بيده ، حتى يأطروهم على الحق أطرا   " . 

ومعنى تأطروهم أي : تعطفوهم ، ومعنى تقصرونه : تحبسونه ، والأحاديث في   الباب كثيرة جدا ، وفيها الدلالة الواضحة على أن الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن   المنكر داخل في قوله : إذا اهتديتم ، ويؤيده كثرة الآيات الدالة على وجوب الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر كقوله تعالى : ولتكن منكم أمة يدعون إلى الخير ويأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر وأولئك هم المفلحون   [ 3 \ 104 ] ، وقوله : كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس تأمرون بالمعروف وتنهون عن المنكر   [ 3 \ 110 ] . وقوله : لعن الذين كفروا من بني إسرائيل على لسان داود وعيسى ابن مريم ذلك بما عصوا وكانوا يعتدون كانوا لا يتناهون عن منكر فعلوه لبئس ما كانوا يفعلون ، وقوله : وقل الحق من ربكم فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر   [ 18 \ 29 ] ، وقوله : فاصدع بما تؤمر   [ 15 \ 94 ] ، وقوله : أنجينا الذين ينهون عن السوء وأخذنا الذين ظلموا بعذاب بئيس بما كانوا يفسقون   [ 7 \ 165 ] ، وقوله : واتقوا فتنة لا تصيبن الذين ظلموا منكم خاصة   [ 8 \ 25 ] . 

والتحقيق في معناها : أن المراد بتلك الفتنة التي تعم الظالم وغيره هي أن الناس   [ ص: 462 ] إذا رأوا المنكر فلم يغيروه عمهم الله بالعذاب ، صالحهم وطالحهم ، وبه فسرها جماعة من أهل العلم ، والأحاديث الصحيحة شاهدة لذلك ، كما قدمنا طرفا منها .
مسائل تتعلق بالأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر 

المسألة الأولى : اعلم أن كلا من الآمر والمأمور يجب عليه اتباع الحق المأمور به ، وقد دلت السنة الصحيحة على أن من يأمر بالمعروف ولا يفعله ، وينهى عن المنكر ويفعله ، أنه حمار من حمر جهنم يجر أمعاءه فيها . 

وقد دل القرآن العظيم على أن المأمور المعرض عن التذكرة حمار أيضا ، أما السنة المذكورة فقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يجاء   بالرجل يوم القيامة فيلقى في النار ، فتندلق أقتابه ، فيدور بها في النار   كما يدور الحمار برحاه ، فيطيف به أهل النار فيقولون : أي فلان ؛ ما  أصابك ؟  ألم تكن تأمرنا بالمعروف وتنهانا عن المنكر ؟ ، فيقول : كنت آمركم   بالمعروف ولا آتيه ، وأنهاكم عن المنكر وآتيه   " ، أخرجه الشيخان في " صحيحيهما " من حديث  أسامة بن زيد    - رضي الله عنهما . 

ومعنى تندلق أقتابه : تتدلى أمعاؤه ، أعاذنا الله والمسلمين من كل سوء ، وعن أنس  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم : " رأيت ليلة أسري بي رجالا تقرض شفاههم بمقاريض من نار كلما قرضت رجعت ، فقلت لجبريل    : من هؤلاء ؟ قال : هؤلاء خطباء من أمتك ، كانوا يأمرون الناس بالبر وينسون أنفسهم ، وهم يتلون الكتاب ، أفلا يعقلون   " ، أخرجه الإمام أحمد  ،  وابن أبي شيبة  ،  وعبد بن حميد  ،  والبزار  ، وابن المنذر  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، وأبو نعيم  في الحلية ، وابن حيان  ، وابن مردويه  ، والبيهقي  ، كما نقله عنهم الشوكاني  وغيره . وعن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما : " أنه جاءه رجل فقال له : يا  ابن عباس  إني أريد أن آمر بالمعروف ، وأنهى عن المنكر ، فقال  ابن عباس    : أوبلغت ذلك ؟ فقال : أرجو ، قال : فإن لم تخش أن تفتضح بثلاثة أحرف في كتاب الله فافعل ، قال : وما هي ؟ قال : قوله تعالى : أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم الآية [ 2 \ 44 ] ، وقوله تعالى : كبر مقتا عند الله أن تقولوا ما لا تفعلون   [ 61 \ 3 ] ، وقوله تعالى عن العبد الصالح شعيب    - عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام : وما أريد أن أخالفكم إلى ما أنهاكم عنه الآية  [ ص: 463 ]   [ 11 \ 88 ] ، أخرجه البيهقي  في " شعب الإيمان " ، وابن مردويه  ،  وابن عساكر  ، كما نقله عنهم أيضا الشوكاني  وغيره . 

واعلم أن التحقيق أن هذا الوعيد الشديد الذي ذكرنا من اندلاق الأمعاء في   النار ، وقرض الشفاه بمقاريض النار ، ليس على الأمر بالمعروف ، وإنما هو   على ارتكابه المنكر عالما بذلك ، ينصح الناس عنه ، فالحق أن الأمر بالمعروف   غير ساقط عن صالح ولا طالح ، والوعيد على المعصية لا على الأمر بالمعروف ;   لأنه في حد ذاته ليس فيه إلا الخير ، ولقد أجاد من قال : [ الكامل ] 


**لا تنه عن خلق وتأتي مثله عار عليك إذا فعلت عظيم* *

وقال الآخر : [ الطويل ] 


**وغير تقي يأمر الناس بالتقى     طبيب يداوي الناس وهو مريض 
**

وقال الآخر : [ الطويل ] 


**فإنك إذ ما تأت ما أنت آمر     به تلف من إياه تأمر آتيا 
**

وأما الآية الدالة على أن المعرض عن التذكير كالحمار أيضا ، فهي قوله تعالى : فما لهم عن التذكرة معرضين كأنهم حمر مستنفرة فرت من قسورة     [ 74 \ 49 ، 50 ، 51 ] ، والعبرة بعموم الألفاظ لا بخصوص الأسباب ، فيجب   على المذكر بالكسر ، والمذكر بالفتح أن يعملا بمقتضى التذكرة ، وأن  يتحفظا  من عدم المبالاة بها ، لئلا يكونا حمارين من حمر جهنم .
المسألة الثانية : يشترط في الآمر بالمعروف أن يكون له علم ، يعلم به أن ما يأمر به معروف ، وأن ما ينهى عنه منكر     ; لأنه إن كان جاهلا بذلك فقد يأمر بما ليس بمعروف ، وينهى عما ليس  بمنكر  ، ولاسيما في هذا الزمن الذي عم فيه الجهل وصار فيه الحق منكرا ،  والمنكر  معروفا ، والله تعالى يقول : قل هذه سبيلي أدعو إلى الله على بصيرة أنا ومن اتبعني الآية   [ 12 \ 108 ] ، فدل على أن الداعي إلى الله لا بد أن يكون على بصيرة ،  وهي  الدليل الواضح الذي لا لبس في الحق معه ، وينبغي أن تكون دعوته إلى  الله  بالحكمة ، وحسن الأسلوب ، واللطافة مع إيضاح الحق ; لقوله تعالى :   [  ص: 464 ] ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة الآية [ 16 \ 125 ] ، فإن كانت دعوته إلى الله بقسوة وعنف وخرق   ، فإنها تضر أكثر مما تنفع ، فلا ينبغي أن يسند الأمر بالمعروف إسنادا   مطلقا ، إلا لمن جمع بين العلم ، والحكمة ، والصبر على أذى الناس ; لأن   الأمر بالمعروف وظيفة الرسل ، وأتباعهم ، وهو مستلزم للأذى من الناس ;   لأنهم مجبولون بالطبع على معاداة من يتعرض لهم في أهوائهم الفاسدة ،   وأغراضهم الباطلة ، ولذا قال العبد الصالح لقمان  الحكيم لولده ، فيما قص الله عنه : وأمر بالمعروف وانه عن المنكر واصبر على ما أصابك الآية [ 31 \ 17 ] ، ولما قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لورقة بن نوفل    : " أومخرجي هم ؟ " ، يعني قريشا  ، أخبره ورقة    : أن هذا الدين الذي جاء به لم يأت به أحد إلا عودي ، وروي عن  عمر بن الخطاب    - رضي الله عنه - أنه قال : " ما ترك الحق لعمر  صديقا   " ، واعلم أنه لا يحكم على الأمر بأنه منكر ، إلا إذا قام على ذلك دليل  من  كتاب الله تعالى ، أو سنة نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أو إجماع  المسلمين .  

وأما إن كان من مسائل الاجتهاد فيما لا نص ، فلا يحكم على أحد المجتهدين   المختلفين بأنه مرتكب منكرا ، فالمصيب منهم مأجور بإصابته ، والمخطئ منهم   معذور كما هو معروف في محله . 

واعلم أن الدعوة إلى الله بطريقين : طريق لين ، وطريق قسوة ،   أما طريق اللين فهي الدعوة إلى الله بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة ، وإيضاح   الأدلة في أحسن أسلوب وألطفه ، فإن نجحت هذه الطريق فبها ونعمت ، وهو   المطلوب ، وإن لم تنجح تعينت طريق القسوة بالسيف حتى يعبد الله وحده ،   وتقام حدوده ، وتمتثل أوامره ، وتجتنب نواهيه ، وإلى هذه الإشارة بقوله   تعالى : لقد أرسلنا رسلنا بالبينات وأنزلنا معهم الكتاب والميزان ليقوم الناس بالقسط وأنزلنا الحديد فيه بأس شديد الآية [ 57 \ 25 ] . 

ففيه الإشارة إلى أعمال السيف بعد إقامة الحجة ، فإن لم تنفع الكتب تعينت   الكتائب ، والله تعالى قد يزع بالسلطان ما لا يزع بالقرآن .
المسألة الثالثة : يشترط في جواز الأمر بالمعروف ألا يؤدي إلى مفسدة أعظم من ذلك المنكر   ; لإجماع المسلمين على ارتكاب أخف الضررين ، قال في " مراقي السعود " : [ الرجز ] 

 [ ص: 465 ] وارتكب الأخف من ضرين وخيرن لدى استوا هذين 

ويشترط في وجوبه مظنة النفع به ، فإن جزم بعدم الفائدة فيه لم يجب عليه ، كما يدل له ظاهر قوله تعالى : فذكر إن نفعت الذكرى   [ 87 \ 9 ] ، وقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم : " بل   ائتمروا بالمعروف ، وتناهوا عن المنكر حتى إذا رأيت شحا مطاعا ، وهوى   متبعا ، ودنيا مؤثرة ، وإعجاب كل ذي رأي برأيه ، فعليك بخاصة نفسك ، ودع   عنك أمر العوام ، فإن من ورائكم أياما ، الصابر فيهن كالقابض على الجمر ،   للعامل فيهن أجر خمسين رجلا يعملون مثل عملكم " ، وفي لفظ : " قيل : يا   رسول الله أجر خمسين رجلا منا ، أو منهم ؟ قال : بل أجر خمسين منكم   " ، أخرجه الترمذي  ، والحاكم  ، وصححاه ، وأبو داود  ،  وابن ماجه  ،  وابن جرير  ، والبغوي  في " معجمه " ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ،  والطبراني  ، وأبو الشيخ  ، وابن مردويه  ، والبيهقي  في " الشعب " من حديث  أبي ثعلبة الخشني    - رضي الله عنه - وقال الراوي : هذا الحديث عنه أبو أمية الشعباني  ، وقد سأله عن قوله تعالى : عليكم أنفسكم ، والله لقد سألت عنها خبيرا ، سألت عنها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : " بل ائتمر " إلى آخر الحديث . 

وهذه الصفات المذكورة في الحديث من الشح المطاع ، والهوى المتبع . . . إلخ ،   مظنة لعدم نفع الأمر بالمعروف ; فدل الحديث على أنه إن عدمت فائدته سقط   وجوبه . 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (74)
سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ (29)
صـ 466 إلى صـ 470

تنبيه 

الأمر بالمعروف له ثلاث حكم   : 

الأولى : إقامة حجة الله على خلقه ، كما قال تعالى : رسلا مبشرين ومنذرين لئلا يكون للناس على الله حجة بعد الرسل   [ 4 \ 165 ] . 

الثانية : خروج الآمر من عهدة التكليف بالأمر بالمعروف ، كما قال تعالى في صالحي القوم الذين اعتدى بعضهم في السبت : قالوا معذرة إلى ربكم الآية [ 7 \ 164 ] ، وقال تعالى : فتول عنهم فما أنت بملوم   [ 51 \ 54 ] ; فدل على أنه لو لم يخرج من العهدة ، لكان ملوما . 

الثالثة : رجاء النفع للمأمور ، كما قال تعالى : معذرة إلى ربكم ولعلهم يتقون  [ ص: 466 ] وقال تعالى : وذكر فإن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين   [ 51 \ 55 ] ، وقد أوضحنا هذا البحث في كتابنا " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " في سورة الأعلى في الكلام على قوله تعالى : فذكر إن نفعت الذكرى   [ 87 \ 9 ] ، ويجب على الإنسان أن يأمر أهله بالمعروف كزوجته ، وأولاده ، ونحوهم ، وينهاهم عن المنكر ; لقوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا قوا أنفسكم وأهليكم نارا الآية [ 66 \ 6 ] ، وقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كلكم راع وكلكم مسؤول عن رعيته   " ، الحديث .
المسألة الرابعة : اعلم أن من أعظم أنواع الأمر بالمعروف كلمة حق عند سلطان جائر ، وعن  أبي سعيد الخدري    - رضي الله عنه : عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " أفضل الجهاد كلمة عدل عند سلطان جائر   " ، أخرجه أبو داود  ،  والترمذي  ، وقال : حديث حسن . 

وعن  طارق بن شهاب    - رضي الله عنه : " أن رجلا سأل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقد وضع رجله في الغرز : أي الجهاد أفضل ؟ قال : كلمة حق عند سلطان جائر   " ، رواه  النسائي  بإسناد صحيح . 

كما قاله النووي    - رحمه الله : واعلم أن الحديث الصحيح قد بين أن أحوال الرعية مع ارتكاب السلطان ما لا ينبغي ثلاث : 

الأولى : أن يقدر على نصحه وأمره بالمعروف ، ونهيه عن المنكر ، من غير أن   يحصل منه ضرر أكبر من الأول ، فآمره في هذه الحالة مجاهد سالم من الإثم ولو   لم ينفع نصحه ، ويجب أن يكون نصحه له بالموعظة الحسنة مع اللطف ; لأن ذلك   هو مظنة الفائدة . 

الثانية : ألا يقدر على نصحه لبطشه بمن يأمره ، وتأدية نصحه لمنكر أعظم ، وفي هذه الحالة يكون الإنكار عليه بالقلوب ، وكراهة منكره ، والسخط عليه ، وهذه الحالة هي أضعف الإيمان . 

الثالثة : أن يكون راضيا بالمنكر الذي يعمله السلطان ، متابعا له عليه ،   فهذا شريكه في الإثم ، والحديث المذكور هو ما قدمنا في سورة البقرة عن أم   المؤمنين  أم سلمة هند بنت أبي أمية    - رضي الله عنها : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " إنه يستعمل عليكم أمراء فتعرفون وتنكرون ، فمن كره فقد برئ ، ومن أنكر فقد سلم ، ولكن من رضي وتابع " ، قالوا :   [ ص: 467 ] يا رسول الله ألا نقاتلهم ؟ قال : " لا ما أقاموا فيكم الصلاة   " ، أخرجه مسلم  في " صحيحه " . 

فقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فمن كره " يعني بقلبه ، ولم يستطع إنكارا   بيد ولا لسان " فقد برئ " من الإثم ، وأدى وظيفته ، " ومن أنكر " بحسب   طاقته " فقد سلم " من هذه المعصية ، " ومن رضي " بها " وتابع " عليها ، فهو   عاص كفاعلها . 

ونظيره حديث  أبي سعيد الخدري    - رضي الله عنه - عند مسلم : قال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " من رأى منكم منكرا فليغيره بيده ، فإن لم يستطع فبلسانه ، فإن لم يستطع فبقلبه ، وذلك أضعف الإيمان   " وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : عليكم أنفسكم ، صيغة إغراء ، يعني : الزموا حفظها ، كما أشار له في " الخلاصة " بقوله : [ الرجز ] 

والفعل من أسمائه عليكا وهكذا دونك مع إليكا
قوله تعالى : ولا نكتم شهادة الله إنا إذا لمن الآثمين ، ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة أن كاتم الشهادة آثم ، وبين في موضع آخر أن هذا الإثم من الآثام القلبية ، وهو قوله : ومن يكتمها فإنه آثم قلبه   [ 2 \ 283 ] ، ومعلوم أن منشأ الآثام والطاعات جميعا من القلب ; لأنه إذا صلح صلح الجسد كله ، وإذا فسد الجسد كله .
قوله تعالى : وإذ تخرج الموتى بإذني ، معناه إخراجهم من قبورهم أحياء بمشيئة الله وقدرته ، كما أوضحه بقوله : وأبرئ الأكمه والأبرص وأحيي الموتى بإذن الله   [ 3 \ 49 ] .
قوله تعالى : وإذ كففت بني إسرائيل عنك إذ جئتهم بالبينات الآية ، لم يذكر هنا كيفية كفه إياهم عنه ، ولكنه بينه في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم ، وقوله : وما قتلوه يقينا بل رفعه الله إليه   [ 4 \ 158 ] ، وقوله : ومطهرك من الذين كفروا   [ 3 \ 55 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : وإذ أوحيت إلى الحواريين الآية ، قال بعض أهل العلم : المراد بالإيحاء إلى الحواريين الإلهام ، ويدل له ورود الإيحاء في القرآن بمعنى الإلهام ، كقوله : وأوحى ربك إلى النحل الآية [ 16 \ 68 ] ، يعني ألهمها ، قال بعض العلماء :   [ ص: 468 ] ومنه وأوحينا إلى أم موسى أن أرضعيه   [ 28 \ 7 ] ، وقال بعض العلماء معناه : أوحيت إلى الحواريين  إيحاء حقيقيا بواسطة عيسى    - عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام .
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

سورة الأنعام 

قوله تعالى : ثم الذين كفروا بربهم يعدلون ، في قوله تعالى : يعدلون   [ 6 \ 1 ] ، وجهان للعلماء : 

أحدهما : أنه من العدول عن الشيء بمعنى الانحراف ، والميل عنه ، وعلى هذا   فقوله : بربهم متعلق بقوله : كفروا ، وعليه فالمعنى : إن الذين كفروا بربهم   يميلون وينحرفون عن طريق الحق إلى الكفر والضلال ، وقيل على هذا الوجه :   إن " الباء " بمعنى " عن " أي : يعدلون عن ربهم ، فلا يتوجهون إليه بطاعة ،   ولا إيمان . 

والثاني : أن " الباء " متعلقة بيعدلون ، ومعنى يعدلون يجعلون له نظيرا في   العبادة ، من قول العرب : عدلت فلانا بفلان إذا جعلته له نظيرا وعديلا ،   ومنه قول جرير    : [ الوافر ] 


**أثعلبة الفوارس أم رياحا عدلت بهم طهية والخشابا 

**يعني أجعلت طهية والخشاب نظراء وأمثالا لبني ثعلبة  وبني رياح  ، وهذا الوجه الأخير يدل له القرآن ، كقوله تعالى ، عن الكفار الذين عدلوا به غيره : تالله إن كنا لفي ضلال مبين إذ نسويكم برب العالمين   [ 26 \ 97 ، 98 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أندادا يحبونهم كحب الله   [ 2 \ 165 ] ، وأشار تعالى في آيات كثيرة إلى أن الكفار ساووا بين المخلوق والخالق ، قبحهم الله تعالى ، كقوله : أم جعلوا لله شركاء خلقوا كخلقه فتشابه الخلق عليهم قل الله خالق كل شيء وهو الواحد القهار   [ 13 \ 16 ] ، وقوله : أفمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق أفلا تذكرون   [ 16 \ 17 ] ، وقوله : ضرب لكم مثلا من أنفسكم هل لكم من ما ملكت أيمانكم من شركاء في ما رزقناكم فأنتم فيه سواء الآية   [ 30 \ 28 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وعدل الشيء في اللغة مثله ونظيره ،   قال بعض علماء العربية : إذا كان من جنسه ، فهو عدل بكسر العين ، وإذا  كان  من غير جنسه ، فهو عدل بفتح العين ، ومن الأول قول مهلهل : [ الوافر ]  

 [ ص: 470 ] 
**على أن ليس عدلا من كليب      إذا برزت مخبأة الخدور 
على أن ليس عدلا من كليب      إذا اضطرب العضاه من الدبور 
على أن ليس عدلا من كليب      غداة بلابل الأمر الكبير 
**

يعني أن القتلى الذين قتلهم من بكر بن وائل  بأخيه كليب  الذي قتله جساس بن مرة البكري  لا يكافئونه ، ولا يعادلونه في الشرف . 

ومن الثاني قوله تعالى : أو عدل ذلك صياما   [ 5 \ 95 ] ; لأن المراد نظير الإطعام من الصيام ، وليس من جنسه ، وقوله : وإن تعدل كل عدل   [ 6 \ 70 ] ، وقوله : ولا يقبل منها عدل   [ 2 \ 123 ] ، والعدل : الفداء ، لأنه كأنه قيمة معادلة للفدى تؤخذ بدله ، قوله تعالى : وهو الله في السماوات وفي الأرض يعلم سركم وجهركم الآية [ 6 \ 3 ] ، في هذه الآية الكريمة ثلاثة أوجه للعلماء من التفسير ، وكل واحد منها له مصداق في كتاب الله تعالى : 

الأول : أن المعنى وهو الله في السماوات وفي الأرض ،   أي : وهو الإله المعبود في السماوات والأرض ; لأنه جل وعلا هو المعبود   وحده بحق في الأرض والسماء ، وعلى هذا فجملة يعلم حال ، أو خبر ، وهذا   المعنى يبينه ويشهد له قوله تعالى : وهو الذي في السماء إله وفي الأرض إله     [ 43 \ 84 ] ، أي : وهو المعبود في السماء والأرض بحق ، ولا عبرة بعبادة   الكافرين غيره ; لأنها وبال عليهم يخلدون بها في النار الخلود الأبدي ،   ومعبوداتهم ليست شركاء لله سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك علوا كبيرا ، إن هي إلا أسماء سميتموها أنتم وآباؤكم ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان   [ 53 \ 23 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وما يتبع الذين يدعون من دون الله شركاء إن يتبعون إلا الظن وإن هم إلا يخرصون   [ 10 \ 66 ] . 

وهذا القول في الآية أظهر الأقوال ، واختاره القرطبي    . 

الوجه الثاني : أن قوله : في السماوات وفي الأرض   [ 6 \ 3 ] ، يتعلق بقوله : يعلم سركم ، أي : وهو الله يعلم سركم في السماوات وفي الأرض ; ويبين هذا القول ويشهد له قوله تعالى : قل أنزله الذي يعلم السر في السماوات والأرض الآية [ 25 \ 6 ] . 

قال النحاس    : وهذا القول من أحسن ما قيل في الآية ، نقله عنه القرطبي    . 




*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (75)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ (1)
صـ 471 إلى صـ 475


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

سورة الأنعام 

قوله تعالى : ثم الذين كفروا بربهم يعدلون ، في قوله تعالى : يعدلون   [ 6 \ 1 ] ، وجهان للعلماء : 

أحدهما : أنه من العدول عن الشيء بمعنى الانحراف ، والميل عنه ، وعلى هذا   فقوله : بربهم متعلق بقوله : كفروا ، وعليه فالمعنى : إن الذين كفروا بربهم   يميلون وينحرفون عن طريق الحق إلى الكفر والضلال ، وقيل على هذا الوجه :   إن " الباء " بمعنى " عن " أي : يعدلون عن ربهم ، فلا يتوجهون إليه بطاعة ،   ولا إيمان . 

والثاني : أن " الباء " متعلقة بيعدلون ، ومعنى يعدلون يجعلون له نظيرا في   العبادة ، من قول العرب : عدلت فلانا بفلان إذا جعلته له نظيرا وعديلا ،   ومنه قول جرير    : [ الوافر ] 


**أثعلبة الفوارس أم رياحا عدلت بهم طهية والخشابا 

**يعني أجعلت طهية والخشاب نظراء وأمثالا لبني ثعلبة  وبني رياح  ، وهذا الوجه الأخير يدل له القرآن ، كقوله تعالى ، عن الكفار الذين عدلوا به غيره : تالله إن كنا لفي ضلال مبين إذ نسويكم برب العالمين   [ 26 \ 97 ، 98 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أندادا يحبونهم كحب الله   [ 2 \ 165 ] ، وأشار تعالى في آيات كثيرة إلى أن الكفار ساووا بين المخلوق والخالق ، قبحهم الله تعالى ، كقوله : أم جعلوا لله شركاء خلقوا كخلقه فتشابه الخلق عليهم قل الله خالق كل شيء وهو الواحد القهار   [ 13 \ 16 ] ، وقوله : أفمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق أفلا تذكرون   [ 16 \ 17 ] ، وقوله : ضرب لكم مثلا من أنفسكم هل لكم من ما ملكت أيمانكم من شركاء في ما رزقناكم فأنتم فيه سواء الآية   [ 30 \ 28 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وعدل الشيء في اللغة مثله ونظيره ،   قال بعض علماء العربية : إذا كان من جنسه ، فهو عدل بكسر العين ، وإذا  كان  من غير جنسه ، فهو عدل بفتح العين ، ومن الأول قول مهلهل : [ الوافر ]  

 [ ص: 470 ] 
**على أن ليس عدلا من كليب      إذا برزت مخبأة الخدور 
على أن ليس عدلا من كليب      إذا اضطرب العضاه من الدبور 
على أن ليس عدلا من كليب      غداة بلابل الأمر الكبير 
**

يعني أن القتلى الذين قتلهم من بكر بن وائل  بأخيه كليب  الذي قتله جساس بن مرة البكري  لا يكافئونه ، ولا يعادلونه في الشرف . 

ومن الثاني قوله تعالى : أو عدل ذلك صياما   [ 5 \ 95 ] ; لأن المراد نظير الإطعام من الصيام ، وليس من جنسه ، وقوله : وإن تعدل كل عدل   [ 6 \ 70 ] ، وقوله : ولا يقبل منها عدل   [ 2 \ 123 ] ، والعدل : الفداء ، لأنه كأنه قيمة معادلة للفدى تؤخذ بدله ، قوله تعالى : وهو الله في السماوات وفي الأرض يعلم سركم وجهركم الآية [ 6 \ 3 ] ، في هذه الآية الكريمة ثلاثة أوجه للعلماء من التفسير ، وكل واحد منها له مصداق في كتاب الله تعالى : 

الأول : أن المعنى وهو الله في السماوات وفي الأرض ،   أي : وهو الإله المعبود في السماوات والأرض ; لأنه جل وعلا هو المعبود   وحده بحق في الأرض والسماء ، وعلى هذا فجملة يعلم حال ، أو خبر ، وهذا   المعنى يبينه ويشهد له قوله تعالى : وهو الذي في السماء إله وفي الأرض إله     [ 43 \ 84 ] ، أي : وهو المعبود في السماء والأرض بحق ، ولا عبرة بعبادة   الكافرين غيره ; لأنها وبال عليهم يخلدون بها في النار الخلود الأبدي ،   ومعبوداتهم ليست شركاء لله سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك علوا كبيرا ، إن هي إلا أسماء سميتموها أنتم وآباؤكم ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان   [ 53 \ 23 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وما يتبع الذين يدعون من دون الله شركاء إن يتبعون إلا الظن وإن هم إلا يخرصون   [ 10 \ 66 ] . 

وهذا القول في الآية أظهر الأقوال ، واختاره القرطبي    . 

الوجه الثاني : أن قوله : في السماوات وفي الأرض   [ 6 \ 3 ] ، يتعلق بقوله : يعلم سركم ، أي : وهو الله يعلم سركم في السماوات وفي الأرض ; ويبين هذا القول ويشهد له قوله تعالى : قل أنزله الذي يعلم السر في السماوات والأرض الآية [ 25 \ 6 ] . 

قال النحاس    : وهذا القول من أحسن ما قيل في الآية ، نقله عنه القرطبي    . 

 [ ص: 471 ] الوجه الثالث : وهو اختيار  ابن جرير  ،   أن الوقف تام على قوله في : السماوات ، وقوله : وفي الأرض يتعلق بما بعده  ،  أي يعلم سركم وجهركم في الأرض ، ومعنى هذا القول : أنه جل وعلا مستو  على  عرشه فوق جميع خلقه ، مع أنه يعلم سر أهل الأرض وجهرهم ، لا يخفى عليه شيء من ذلك . 

ويبين هذا القول ، ويشهد له قوله تعالى : أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا الآية [ 67 \ 16 ، 17 ] ، وقوله : الرحمن على العرش استوى   [ 20 \ 5 ] ، مع قوله : وهو معكم أين ما كنتم   [ 57 \ 4 ] ، وقوله : فلنقصن عليهم بعلم وما كنا غائبين   [ 7 \ 7 ] ، وسيأتي إن شاء الله تحقيق هذا المقام بإيضاح في سورة " الأعراف " ، واعلم أن ما يزعمه الجهمية  من   أن الله تعالى في كل مكان ، مستدلين بهذه الآية على أنه في الأرض ، ضلال   مبين ، وجهل بالله تعالى ; لأن جميع الأمكنة الموجودة أحقر وأصغر من أن  يحل  في شيء منها رب السماوات والأرض ، الذي هو أعظم من كل شيء ، وأعلى من  كل  شيء ، محيط بكل شيء ، ولا يحيط به شيء ، فالسماوات والأرض في يده - جل  وعلا  - أصغر من حبة خردل في يد أحدنا ، وله المثل الأعلى ، فلو كانت حبة  خردل  في يد رجل فهل يمكن أن يقال : إنه حال فيها ، أو في كل جزء من  أجزائها ، لا  وكلا ، هي أصغر وأحقر من ذلك ، فإذا علمت ذلك ، فاعلم أن رب  السماوات  والأرض أكبر من كل شيء ، وأعظم من كل شيء ، محيط بكل شيء ، ولا  يحيط به شيء  ، ولا يكون فوقه شيء :لا يعزب عنه مثقال ذرة في السماوات ولا في الأرض ولا أصغر من ذلك ولا أكبر إلا في كتاب مبين   [ 34 \ 3 ] ، سبحانه وتعالى علوا كبيرا لا نحصي ثناء عليه ، هو كما أثنى على نفسه : يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم ولا يحيطون به علما   [ 20 \ 110 ] .
قوله تعالى : ولو نزلنا عليك كتابا في قرطاس فلمسوه بأيديهم لقال الذين كفروا إن هذا إلا سحر مبين ،   ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الكفار لو نزل الله عليهم كتابا مكتوبا في   قرطاس ، أي صحيفة ، إجابة لما اقترحوه ، كما قال تعالى عنهم : ولن نؤمن لرقيك حتى تنزل علينا كتابا نقرؤه الآية   [ 17 \ 93 ] ، فعاينوا ذلك الكتاب المنزل ، ولمسته أيديهم ، لعاندوا ،   وادعوا أن ذلك من أجل أنه سحرهم ، وهذا العناد واللجاج العظيم والمكابرة   الذي هو شأن الكفار بينه تعالى في آيات كثيرة كقوله :   [ ص: 472 ] ولو فتحنا عليهم بابا من السماء فظلوا فيه يعرجون لقالوا إنما سكرت أبصارنا بل نحن قوم مسحورون   [ 15 \ 14 ، 15 ] . 

وقوله : وإن يروا كسفا من السماء ساقطا يقولوا سحاب مركوم   [ 52 \ 44 ] ، وقوله : ولو أننا نزلنا إليهم الملائكة وكلمهم الموتى وحشرنا عليهم كل شيء قبلا ما كانوا ليؤمنوا إلا أن يشاء الله   [ 6 \ 111 ] ، وقوله : إن الذين حقت عليهم كلمة ربك لا يؤمنون ولو جاءتهم كل آية الآية [ 10 \ 96 ، 97 ] ، وقوله : وما تغني الآيات والنذر عن قوم لا يؤمنون   [ 10 \ 101 ] ، وقوله : وإن يروا كل آية لا يؤمنوا بها   [ 7 \ 146 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وذكر تعالى نحو هذا العناد واللجاج عن فرعون وقومه في قوله : وقالوا مهما تأتنا به من آية لتسحرنا بها فما نحن لك بمؤمنين   [ 7 \ 132 ] . 

قوله تعالى : وقالوا لولا أنزل عليه ملك ،   لم يبين هنا ماذا يريدون بإنزال الملك المقترح ، ولكنه بين في موضع آخر   أنهم يريدون بإنزال الملك أن يكون نذيرا آخر مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم   - وذلك في قوله : وقالوا مال هذا الرسول يأكل الطعام ويمشي في الأسواق لولا أنزل إليه ملك فيكون معه نذيرا الآية [ 25 \ 7 ] . 

قوله تعالى : ولو أنزلنا ملكا لقضي الأمر ثم لا ينظرون ،   يعني : أنه لو نزل عليهم الملائكة وهم على ما هم عليه من الكفر والمعاصي ،   لجاءهم من الله العذاب ، من غير إمهال ولا إنظار ، لأنه حكم بأن الملائكة   لا تنزل عليهم إلا بذلك ، كما بينه تعالى بقوله : ما ننزل الملائكة إلا بالحق وما كانوا إذا منظرين   [ 15 \ 8 ] ، وقوله : يوم يرون الملائكة لا بشرى يومئذ للمجرمين الآية [ 25 \ 22 ] .
قوله تعالى : ولو جعلناه ملكا لجعلناه رجلا وللبسنا عليهم ما يلبسون ،   أي : لو بعثنا إلى البشر رسولا ملكيا ، لكان على هيئة الرجل ; لتمكنهم   مخاطبته ، والانتفاع بالأخذ عنه ; لأنهم لا يستطيعون النظر إلى الملائكة من   شدة النور ، ولو كان كذلك لالتبس عليهم الأمر كما هم يلبسون على أنفسهم  في  قبول رسالة الرسول البشري . 

وهذه الآية الكريمة تدل على أن الرسول ينبغي أن يكون من نوع المرسل إليهم ، كما أشار تعالى إلى ذلك أيضا بقوله : قل لو كان في الأرض ملائكة يمشون مطمئنين لنزلنا عليهم من السماء ملكا رسولا   [ 17 \ 95 ] .
قوله تعالى : ولقد استهزئ برسل من قبلك فحاق بالذين سخروا منهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون  [ ص: 473 ] ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الكفار استهزءوا برسل قبل نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأنهم   حاق بهم العذاب بسبب ذلك ، ولم يفصل هنا كيفية استهزائهم ، ولا كيفية   العذاب الذي أهلكوا به ، ولكنه فصل كثيرا من ذلك من مواضع متعددة ، في ذكر نوح  وقومه ، وهود  وقومه ، وصالح  وقومه ، ولوط  وقومه ، وشعيب  وقومه ، إلى غير ذلك . 

فمن استهزائهم بنوح  قولهم له : " بعد أن كنت نبيا صرت نجارا " ، وقد قال الله تعالى عن نوح    : إن تسخروا منا فإنا نسخر منكم كما تسخرون   [ 11 \ 38 ] ، وذكر ما حاق بهم بقوله : فأخذهم الطوفان وهم ظالمون   [ 49 \ 14 ] ، وأمثالها من الآيات . 

ومن استهزائهم بهود  ما ذكره الله عنهم من قولهم : إن نقول إلا اعتراك بعض آلهتنا بسوء   [ 11 \ 54 ] ، وقوله عنهم أيضا : قالوا ياهود ما جئتنا ببينة وما نحن بتاركي آلهتنا عن قولك الآية [ 11 \ 53 ] ، وذكر ما حاق بهم من العذاب في قوله : أرسلنا عليهم الريح العقيم الآية [ 51 \ 41 ] ، وأمثالها من الآيات . 

ومن استهزائهم بصالح  قولهم فيما ذكر الله عنهم : ياصالح ائتنا بما تعدنا إن كنت من المرسلين   [ 7 \ 77 ] ، وقولهم : ياصالح قد كنت فينا مرجوا قبل هذا الآية [ 11 \ 62 ] ، وذكر ما حاق بهم بقوله : وأخذت الذين ظلموا الصيحة فأصبحوا في ديارهم جاثمين   [ 11 \ 94 ] ، ونحوها من الآيات . 

ومن استهزائهم بلوط  قولهم فيما حكى الله عنهم : فما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا أخرجوا آل لوط من قريتكم الآية [ 27 \ 56 ] ، وقولهم له أيضا : لئن لم تنته يالوط لتكونن من المخرجين   [ 26 \ 167 ] ، وذكر ما حاق بهم بقوله : فجعلنا عاليها سافلها وأمطرنا عليهم حجارة من سجيل   [ 15 \ 74 ] ، ونحوها من الآيات . 

ومن استهزائهم بشعيب  قولهم فيما حكى الله عنهم : قالوا ياشعيب ما نفقه كثيرا مما تقول وإنا لنراك فينا ضعيفا ولولا رهطك لرجمناك وما أنت علينا بعزيز   [ 11 \ 91 ] ، وذكر ما حاق بهم بقوله : فأخذهم عذاب يوم الظلة إنه كان عذاب يوم عظيم   [ 26 \ 189 ] ونحوها من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : وهو يطعم ولا يطعم ، يعني : أنه تعالى هو الذي يرزق الخلائق ، وهو الغني المطلق فليس بمحتاج إلى رزق ، وقد بين تعالى هذا بقوله :   [ ص: 474 ] وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون ما أريد منهم من رزق وما أريد أن يطعمون إن الله هو الرزاق ذو القوة المتين     [ 51 \ 56 ، 57 ، 58 ] ، وقراءة الجمهور على أن الفعلين من الإطعام ،   والأول مبني للفاعل ، والثاني مبني للمفعول ، كما بيناه ، وأوضحته الآية   الأخرى ، وقرأ  سعيد بن جبير  ، ومجاهد  ،  والأعمش  الفعل   الأول كقراءة الجمهور ، والثاني بفتح الياء والعين ، مضارع طعم الثلاثي   بكسر العين في الماضي ، أي أنه يرزق عباده ويطعمهم ، وهو جل وعلا لا يأكل ;   لأنه لا يحتاج إلى ما يحتاج إليه المخلوق من الغداء ; لأنه جل وعلا الغني   لذاته ، الغني المطلق ، سبحانه وتعالى علوا كبيرا ، ياأيها الناس أنتم الفقراء إلى الله والله هو الغني الحميد   [ 35 \ 15 ] . 

والقراءة التي ذكرنا عن سعيد  ، ومجاهد  ،  والأعمش  موافقة لأحد الأقوال في تفسير قوله تعالى : الله الصمد     [ 112 \ 2 ] ، قال بعض العلماء : الصمد السيد ، الذي يلجأ إليه عند   الشدائد والحوائج ، وقال بعضهم : هو السيد الذي تكامل سؤدده ، وشرفه ،   وعظمته ، وعلمه ، وحكمته ، وقال بعضهم : الصمد هو الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم   يكن له كفوا أحد ; وعليه ، فما بعده تفسير له ، وقال بعضهم : هو الباقي   بعد فناء خلقه ، وقال بعضهم : الصمد هو الذي لا جوف له ، ولا يأكل الطعام ، وهو محل الشاهد ، وممن قال بهذا القول  ابن مسعود  ،  وابن عباس  ،  وسعيد بن المسيب  ، ومجاهد  ،  وعبد الله بن بريدة  ، وعكرمة  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ،  وعطاء بن أبي رباح  ،  وعطية العوفي  ، والضحاك  ، والسدي  ، كما نقله عنهم ابن كثير  ،  وابن جرير  وغيرهما . 

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه : من المعروف في كلام العرب إطلاق الصمد على   السيد العظيم ، وعلى الشيء المصمت الذي لا جوف له ، فمن الأول قول الزبرقان    : [ البسيط ] 


**سيروا جميعا بنصف الليل واعتمدوا ولا رهينة إلا سيد صمد* *

وقول الآخر : [ البسيط ] 


**علوته بحسام ثم قلت له     خذها حذيف فأنت السيد الصمد 
**

وقول الآخر : [ الطويل ] 


**ألا بكر الناعي بخير بني أسد   بعمرو بن مسعود  وبالسيد الصمد 
**

ومن الثاني قول الشاعر : [ الطويل ] 

 [ ص: 475 ] 
**شهاب حروب لا تزال جياده     عوابس يعلكن الشكيم المصمدا 
**

فإذا علمت ذلك ، فالله تعالى هو السيد الذي هو وحده الملجأ عند الشدائد   والحاجات ، وهو الذي تنزه وتقدس وتعالى عن صفات المخلوقين ، كأكل الطعام   ونحوه ، سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك علوا كبيرا . 

قوله تعالى : قل إني أمرت أن أكون أول من أسلم الآية   ، يعني أول من أسلم من هذه الأمة التي أرسلت إليها ، وليس المراد أول من   أسلم من جميع الناس ، كما بينه تعالى بآيات كثيرة تدل على وجود المسلمين   قبل وجوده - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ووجود أمته ، كقوله عن إبراهيم    : إذ قال له ربه أسلم قال أسلمت لرب العالمين   [ 2 \ 131 ] ، وقوله عن يوسف    : توفني مسلما وألحقني بالصالحين   [ 12 \ 101 ] ، وقوله : يحكم بها النبيون الذين أسلموا   [ 5 \ 44 ] ، وقوله عن لوط  وأهله : فما وجدنا فيها غير بيت من المسلمين   [ 51 \ 36 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
قوله تعالى : وإن يمسسك الله بضر فلا كاشف له إلا هو وإن يمسسك بخير فهو على كل شيء قدير ، أشار تعالى بقوله هنا : فهو على كل شيء قدير   [ 6 \ 17 ] ، بعد قوله : وإن يمسسك بخير ، إلى أن فضله وعطاءه الجزيل لا يقدر أحد على رده ، عمن أراده له تعالى ، كما صرح بذلك في قوله : وإن يردك بخير فلا راد لفضله يصيب به من يشاء الآية [ 10 \ 107 ] .


**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (76)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ (2)
صـ 476 إلى صـ 480


قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَأُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ لِأُنْذِرَكُمْ بِهِ وَمَنْ بَلَغَ ،   صَرَّحَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ بِأَنَّهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مُنْذِرٌ لِكُلِّ مَنْ بَلَغَهُ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ   الْعَظِيمُ كَائِنًا مَنْ كَانَ ، وَيُفْهَمُ مِنَ الْآيَةِ أَنَّ   الْإِنْذَارَ بِهِ عَامٌّ لِكُلِّ مَنْ بَلَغَهُ ، وَأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ   بَلَغَهُ وَلَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِهِ فَهُوَ فِي النَّارِ ، وَهُوَ كَذَلِكَ . 

أَمَّا عُمُومُ إِنْذَارِهِ لِكُلِّ مَنْ بَلَغَهُ ، فَقَدْ دَلَّتْ عَلَيْهِ آيَاتٌ أُخَرُ أَيْضًا كَقَوْلِهِ : قُلْ يَاأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ جَمِيعًا   [ 7 \ 158 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا كَافَّةً لِلنَّاسِ   [ 34 \ 28 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْفُرْقَانَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ لِيَكُونَ لِلْعَالَمِينَ نَذِيرًا   [ 25 \ 1 ] . 

وَأَمَّا دُخُولُ مَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِهِ النَّارَ ، فَقَدْ صَرَّحَ بِهِ تَعَالَى فِي قَوْلِهِ : وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهِ مِنَ الْأَحْزَابِ فَالنَّارُ مَوْعِدُهُ   [ 11 \ 17 ] . 

 [ ص: 476 ] وَأَمَّا مِنْ لَمْ تَبْلُغْهُ دَعْوَةُ الرَّسُولِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَلَهُ حُكْمُ أَهْلِ الْفَتْرَةِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَأْتِهِمْ رَسُولٌ ، وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَلَوْ رُدُّوا لَعَادُوا لِمَا نُهُوا عَنْهُ وَإِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ ، هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ الْكَرِيمَةُ تَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ اللَّهَ - جَلَّ وَعَلَا - الَّذِي أَحَاطَ عِلْمُهُ بِكُلِّ مَوْجُودٍ وَمَعْدُومٍ ،   يَعْلَمُ الْمَعْدُومَ الَّذِي سَبَقَ فِي الْأَزَلِ أَنَّهُ لَا يَكُونُ   لَوْ وُجِدَ كَيْفَ يَكُونُ ; لِأَنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّ رَدَّ  الْكُفَّارِ  يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِلَى الدُّنْيَا مَرَّةً أُخْرَى لَا  يَكُونُ ،  وَيَعْلَمُ هَذَا الرَّدَّ الَّذِي لَا يَكُونُ لَوْ وَقَعَ  كَيْفَ يَكُونُ  ، كَمَا صَرَّحَ بِهِ بِقَوْلِهِ : وَلَوْ رُدُّوا لَعَادُوا لِمَا نُهُوا عَنْهُ وَإِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ   [ 6 \ 28 ] ، وَهَذَا الْمَعْنَى جَاءَ مُصَرَّحًا بِهِ فِي آيَاتٍ أُخَرَ . 

فَمِنْ ذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ تَعَالَى سَبَقَ فِي عِلْمِهِ أَنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ الَّذِينَ تَخَلَّفُوا عَنْ غَزْوَةِ تَبُوكَ  ،   لَا يَخْرُجُونَ إِلَيْهَا مَعَهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   وَاللَّهُ ثَبَّطَهُمْ عَنْهَا لِحِكْمَةٍ ، كَمَا صَرَّحَ بِهِ فِي   قَوْلِهِ : وَلَكِنْ كَرِهَ اللَّهُ انْبِعَاثَهُمْ فَثَبَّطَهُمْ الْآيَةَ   [ 9 \ 46 ] ، وَهُوَ يَعْلَمُ هَذَا الْخُرُوجَ الَّذِي لَا يَكُونُ لَوْ   وَقَعَ كَيْفَ يَكُونُ ، كَمَا صَرَّحَ بِهِ تَعَالَى فِي قَوْلِهِ : لَوْ خَرَجُوا فِيكُمْ مَا زَادُوكُمْ إِلَّا خَبَالًا الْآيَةَ [ 9 \ 47 ] ، وَمِنَ الْآيَاتِ الدَّالَّةِ عَلَى الْمَعْنَى الْمَذْكُورِ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَلَوْ رَحِمْنَاهُمْ وَكَشَفْنَا مَا بِهِمْ مِنْ ضُرٍّ لَلَجُّوا فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ   [ 23 \ 75 ] ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : قَدْ نَعْلَمُ إِنَّهُ لَيَحْزُنُكَ الَّذِي يَقُولُونَ الْآيَةَ   ، صَرَّحَ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ : بِأَنَّهُ   يَعْلَمُ أَنَّ رَسُولَهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   يَحْزُنُهُ مَا يَقُولُهُ الْكُفَّارُ مِنْ تَكْذِيبِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَقَدْ نَهَاهُ تَعَالَى عَنْ هَذَا الْحُزْنِ   الْمُفْرِطِ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ ، كَقَوْلِهِ : فَلَا تَذْهَبْ نَفْسُكَ عَلَيْهِمْ حَسَرَاتٍ الْآيَةَ [ 35 \ 8 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : فَلَا تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ   [ 5 \ 68 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : فَلَعَلَّكَ بَاخِعٌ نَفْسَكَ عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ إِنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ أَسَفًا   [ 18 \ 6 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : لَعَلَّكَ بَاخِعٌ نَفْسَكَ أَلَّا يَكُونُوا مُؤْمِنِينَ   [ 26 \ 3 ] ، وَالْبَاخِعُ : هُوَ الْمُهْلِكُ نَفْسَهُ ، وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ غَيْلَانَ بْنِ عُقْبَةَ    : [ الطَّوِيلُ ] 


**أَلَا أَيُّهَذَا الْبَاخِعُ الْوَجْدُ نَفْسَهُ لِشَيْءٍ نَحَتْهُ عَنْ يَدَيْهِ الْمَقَادِرُ* *

وَقَوْلُهُ : لَعَلَّكَ بَاخِعٌ ، فِي الْآيَتَيْنِ يُرَادُ بِهِ النَّهْيُ عَنْ ذَلِكَ ، وَنَظِيرُهُ : فَلَعَلَّكَ تَارِكٌ بَعْضَ مَا يُوحَى إِلَيْكَ     [ 11 \ 12 ] ، أَيْ لَا تُهْلِكْ نَفْسَكَ حَزَنًا عَلَيْهِمْ فِي   الْأَوَّلِ ، وَلَا تَتْرُكْ بَعْضَ مَا يُوحَى إِلَيْكَ فِي الثَّانِي .
[ ص: 477 ] قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَالْمَوْتَى يَبْعَثُهُمُ اللَّهُ الْآيَةَ . 

قَالَ جُمْهُورُ عُلَمَاءِ التَّفْسِيرِ : الْمُرَادُ بِالْمَوْتَى فِي   هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ : الْكُفَّارُ ، وَتَدُلُّ لِذَلِكَ آيَاتٌ مِنْ كِتَابِ   اللَّهِ ، كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : أَوَمَنْ كَانَ مَيْتًا فَأَحْيَيْنَاهُ الْآيَةَ [ 6 \ 122 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَمَا يَسْتَوِي الْأَحْيَاءُ وَلَا الْأَمْوَاتُ   [ 35 \ 22 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَمَا أَنْتَ بِمُسْمِعٍ مَنْ فِي الْقُبُورِ   [ 35 \ 22 ] ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ .
قوله تعالى : قل إن الله قادر على أن ينزل آية ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون ، ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه قادر على تنزيل الآية التي اقترحها الكفار على رسوله ، وأشار لحكمة عدم إنزالها بقوله : ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون   [ 6 \ 37 ] ، وبين في موضع آخر أن حكمة عدم إنزالها : أنها لو أنزلت ولم يؤمنوا بها لنزل بهم العذاب العاجل ، كما وقع بقوم صالح  لما اقترحوا عليه إخراج ناقة عشراء ، وبراء ، جوفاء ، من صخرة صماء ، فأخرجها الله لهم منها بقدرته ومشيئته ، فعقروها وقالوا ياصالح ائتنا بما تعدنا   [ 7 \ 77 ] ، فأهلكهم الله دفعة واحدة بعذاب استئصال ، وذلك في قوله : وما منعنا أن نرسل بالآيات إلا أن كذب بها الأولون وآتينا ثمود الناقة مبصرة فظلموا بها وما نرسل بالآيات إلا تخويفا     [ 17 \ 59 ] ، وبين في مواضع أخر أنه لا داعي إلى ما اقترحوا من الآيات ;   لأنه أنزل عليهم آية أعظم من جميع الآيات التي اقترحوها وغيرها ، وتلك   الآية هي هذا القرآن العظيم ; وذلك في قوله : أولم يكفهم أنا أنزلنا عليك الكتاب يتلى عليهم     [ 29 \ 51 ] ، فإنكاره جل وعلا عليهم عدم الاكتفاء بهذا الكتاب عن  الآيات  المقترحة يدل على أنه أعظم وأفخم من كل آية ، وهو كذلك ; ألا ترى  أنه آية واضحة ، ومعجزة باهرة ، أعجزت جميع أهل الأرض ،   وهي باقية تتردد في آذان الخلق غضة طرية حتى يأتي أمر الله ، بخلاف غيره   من معجزات الرسل - صلوات الله عليهم وسلامه - فإنها كلها مضت وانقضت .
قوله تعالى : قل أرأيتكم إن أتاكم عذاب الله أو أتتكم الساعة أغير الله تدعون إن كنتم صادقين بل إياه تدعون الآية   ، ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن المشركين إذا أتاهم عذاب من الله ،   أو أتتهم الساعة أخلصوا الدعاء الذي هو مخ العبادة لله وحده ، ونسوا ما   كانوا يشركون به ; لعلمهم أنه لا يكشف الكروب إلا الله وحده جل وعلا . 

ولم يبين هنا نوع العذاب الدنيوي الذي يحملهم على الإخلاص لله ، ولم يبين   هنا أيضا إذا كشف عنهم العذاب هل يستمرون على إخلاصهم ، أو يرجعون إلى   كفرهم   [ ص: 478 ] وشركهم ، ولكنه بين كل ذلك في مواضع أخر . 

فبين أن العذاب الدنيوي الذي يحملهم على الإخلاص ، هو نزول الكروب التي   يخاف من نزلت به الهلاك ، كأن يهيج البحر عليهم وتلتطم أمواجه ، ويغلب على   ظنهم أنهم سيغرقون فيه إن لم يخلصوا الدعاء لله وحده ، كقوله تعالى : حتى   إذا كنتم في الفلك وجرين بهم بريح طيبة وفرحوا بها جاءتها ريح عاصف  وجاءهم  الموج من كل مكان وظنوا أنهم أحيط بهم دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين  لئن  أنجيتنا من هذه لنكونن من الشاكرين فلما أنجاهم إذا هم يبغون في الأرض بغير الحق الآية [ 10 \ 22 ، 23 ] ، وقوله : وإذا مسكم الضر في البحر ضل من تدعون إلا إياه   [ 17 \ 67 ] ، وقوله : فإذا ركبوا في الفلك دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين   [ 29 \ 65 ] ، وقوله : وإذا غشيهم موج كالظلل دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين   [ 31 \ 32 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

وبين أنهم إذا كشف الله عنهم ذلك الكرب ، رجعوا إلى ما كانوا عليه من الشرك في مواضع كثيرة ، كقوله : فلما نجاكم إلى البر أعرضتم وكان الإنسان كفورا ، وقوله : فلما نجاهم إلى البر إذا هم يشركون ، وقوله : قل الله ينجيكم منها ومن كل كرب ثم أنتم تشركون   [ 6 \ 64 ] ، وقوله : فلما أنجاهم إذا هم يبغون في الأرض بغير الحق ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

وبين تعالى أن رجوعهم للشرك ، بعد أن نجاهم الله من الغرق ، من شدة جهلهم   وعماهم ; لأنه قادر على أن يهلكهم في البر ، كقدرته على إهلاكهم في البحر ،   وقادر على أن يعيدهم في البحر مرة أخرى ، ويهلكهم فيه بالغرق ، فجرأتهم   عليه إذا وصلوا البر لا وجه لها ; لأنها من جهلهم وضلالهم ، وذلك في قوله :   أفأمنتم أن يخسف بكم جانب البر أو يرسل عليكم حاصبا ثم لا تجدوا لكم وكيلا أم أمنتم أن يعيدكم فيه تارة أخرى فيرسل عليكم قاصفا من الريح فيغرقكم بما كفرتم ثم لا تجدوا لكم علينا به تبيعا   [ 17 \ 68 ، 69 ] .
قوله تعالى : ولا تطرد الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي يريدون وجهه ، نهى الله جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن طرد ضعفاء المسلمين وفقرائهم الذين   يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي يريدون وجهه ، وأمره في آية أخرى أن يصبر نفسه   معهم ، وأن لا تعدو عيناه عنهم إلى أهل الجاه والمنزلة في الدنيا ، ونهاه   عن إطاعة الكفرة في ذلك وهي قوله : 

 [ ص: 479 ] واصبر  نفسك مع  الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي يريدون وجهه ولا تعد عيناك عنهم  تريد  زينة الحياة الدنيا ولا تطع من أغفلنا قلبه عن ذكرنا واتبع هواه وكان  أمره  فرطا   [ 18 \ 28 ] ، كما أمره هنا بالسلام عليهم ، وبشارتهم برحمة ربهم جل وعلا في قوله : 

وإذا جاءك الذين يؤمنون بآياتنا فقل سلام عليكم كتب ربكم على نفسه الرحمة الآية   [ 6 \ 54 ] ، وبين في آيات أخر أن طرد ضعفاء المسلمين الذي طلبه كفار   العرب من نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فنهاه الله عنه ، طلبه أيضا قوم نوح  من نوح  ، فأبى كقوله تعالى عنه : وما أنا بطارد الذين آمنوا الآية [ 11 \ 29 ] ، وقوله : ويا قوم من ينصرني من الله إن طردتهم الآية [ 11 \ 30 ] ، وقوله : وما أنا بطارد المؤمنين   [ 26 \ 114 ] ، وهذا من تشابه قلوب الكفار المذكور في قوله تعالى : تشابهت قلوبهم الآية [ 2 \ 118 ] .
قوله تعالى : وكذلك فتنا بعضهم ببعض ليقولوا أهؤلاء من الله عليهم من بيننا أليس الله بأعلم بالشاكرين ، أجرى الله تعالى الحكمة بأن أكثر أتباع الرسل ضعفاء الناس ، ولذلك لما سأل هرقل  ملك الروم  أبا سفيان  عن نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أأشراف الناس يتبعونه ، أم ضعفاؤهم ؟ فقال : بل ضعفاؤهم ، قال : هم أتباع الرسل   " . 

فإذا عرفت ذلك ، فاعلم أنه تعالى أشار إلى أن من حكمة ذلك فتنة بعض الناس   ببعض ، فإن أهل المكانة والشرف والجاه يقولون : لو كان في هذا الدين خير   لما سبقنا إليه هؤلاء ; لأنا أحق منهم بكل خير كما قال هنا : وكذلك فتنا بعضهم ببعض ليقولوا أهؤلاء من الله عليهم من بيننا الآية   [ 6 \ 53 ] ، إنكارا منهم أن يمن الله على هؤلاء الضعفاء دونهم ، زعما   منهم أنهم أحق بالخير منهم ، وقد رد الله قولهم هنا بقوله : أليس الله بأعلم بالشاكرين   . 

وقد أوضح هذا المعنى في آيات أخر كقوله تعالى : وقال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا لو كان خيرا ما سبقونا إليه الآية [ 46 \ 11 ] ، وقوله : وإذا تتلى عليهم آياتنا بينات قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أي الفريقين خير مقاما وأحسن نديا   [ 19 \ 73 ] . 

والمعنى : أنهم لما رأوا أنفسهم أحسن منازل ومتاعا من ضعفاء المسلمين   اعتقدوا أنهم أولى منهم بكل خير ، وأن اتباع الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   لو كان خيرا ما سبقوهم إليه ، ورد الله افتراءهم هذا بقوله : وكم أهلكنا قبلهم من قرن هم أحسن أثاثا ورئيا  [ ص: 480 ]   [ 19 \ 74 ] ، وقوله : أيحسبون أنما نمدهم به من مال وبنين نسارع لهم في الخيرات بل لا يشعرون   [ 23 \ 55 ، 56 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : ما عندي ما تستعجلون به الآية   ، أمر الله تعالى نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذه الآية الكريمة أن   يخبر الكفار ، أن تعجيل العذاب عليهم الذي يطلبونه منه - صلى الله عليه   وسلم - ليس عنده ، وإنما هو عند الله ، إن شاء عجله ، وإن شاء أخره عنهم ،   ثم أمره أن يخبرهم بأنه لو كان عنده لعجله عليهم بقوله : قل لو أن عندي ما تستعجلون به لقضي الأمر بيني وبينكم الآية [ 6 \ 58 ] . 

وبين في مواضع أخر أنهم ما حملهم على استعجال العذاب إلا الكفر والتكذيب ،   وأنهم إن عاينوا ذلك العذاب علموا أنه عظيم هائل ، لا يستعجل به إلا جاهل   مثلهم ، كقوله : ولئن أخرنا عنهم العذاب إلى أمة معدودة ليقولن ما يحبسه ألا يوم يأتيهم ليس مصروفا عنهم وحاق بهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون   [ 11 \ 8 ] ، وقوله : يستعجل بها الذين لا يؤمنون بها والذين آمنوا مشفقون منها الآية [ 42 \ 54 ] ، وقوله : يستعجلونك بالعذاب وإن جهنم لمحيطة بالكافرين   [ 29 \ 54 ] ، وقوله : قل أرأيتم إن أتاكم عذابه بياتا أو نهارا ماذا يستعجل منه المجرمون   [ 10 \ 50 ] . 

وبين في موضع آخر أنه لولا أن الله حدد لهم أجلا لا يأتيهم العذاب قبله لعجله عليهم ، وهو قوله :ويستعجلونك بالعذاب ولولا أجل مسمى لجاءهم الآية [ 29 \ 53 ] .


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (77)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ (3)
صـ 481 إلى صـ 485


تنبيه 

قوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : قل لو أن عندي ما تستعجلون به لقضي الأمر الآية ، صريح في أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لو كان بيده تعجيل العذاب عليهم لعجله عليهم ، مع أنه ثبت في " الصحيحين " من حديث عائشة    - رضي الله عنها : أن   النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أرسل الله إليه ملك الجبال ، وقال له : إن   شئت أطبقت عليهم الأخشبين ، وهما جبلا مكة اللذان يكتنفانها ، فقال - صلى   الله عليه وسلم : " بل أرجو أن يخرج الله من أصلابهم من يعبد الله لا يشرك   به شيئا "   . 

والظاهر في الجواب : هو ما أجاب به ابن كثير    - رحمه الله - في تفسير هذه الآية ،   [ ص:  481 ] وهو  : أن هذه الآية دلت على أنه لو كان إليه وقوع العذاب الذي  يطلبون تعجيله  في وقت طلبهم ، لعجله عليهم ، وأما الحديث فليس فيه أنهم  طلبوا تعجيل  العذاب في ذلك الوقت ، بل عرض عليه الملك إهلاكهم فاختار عدم  إهلاكهم ، ولا  يخفى الفرق بين المتعنت الطالب تعجيل العذاب وبين غيره .
قوله تعالى : وعنده مفاتح الغيب لا يعلمها إلا هو الآية ، بين تعالى المراد بمفاتح الغيب بقوله : إن الله عنده علم الساعة وينزل الغيث ويعلم ما في الأرحام وما تدري نفس ماذا تكسب غدا وما تدري نفس بأي أرض تموت إن الله عليم خبير   [ 31 \ 34 ] ، فقد أخرج  البخاري  ، وأحمد  ، وغيرهما عن  ابن عمر  ،   عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم : أن المراد بمفاتح الغيب الخمس المذكورة   في الآية المذكورة ، والمفاتح الخزائن ، جمع مفتح بفتح الميم بمعنى المخزن  ،  وقيل : هي المفاتيح ، جمع مفتح بكسر الميم ، وهو المفتاح ، وتدل له  قراءة  ابن السميقع . 

" مفاتيح " بياء بعد التاء جمع مفتاح ، وهذه الآية الكريمة تدل على أن   الغيب لا يعلمه إلا الله ، وهو كذلك ; لأن الخلق لا يعلمون إلا ما علمهم   خالقهم جل وعلا . 

وعن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - قالت : " من زعم أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يخبر بما يكون في غد ، فقد أعظم على الله الفرية " ، والله يقول : قل لا يعلم من في السماوات والأرض الغيب إلا الله   [ 27 \ 65 ] ، أخرجه مسلم  ، والله تعالى في هذه السورة الكريمة أمره - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يعلن للناس أنه لا يعلم الغيب ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : قل لا أقول لكم عندي خزائن الله ولا أعلم الغيب ولا أقول لكم إني ملك إن أتبع إلا ما يوحى إلي   [ 6 \ 50 ] . 

ولذا لما رميت عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - بالإفك ، لم يعلم ، أهي بريئة أم لا ، حتى أخبره الله تعالى بقوله : أولئك مبرءون مما يقولون   [ 24 \ 26 ] . 

وقد ذبح إبراهيم    - عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام - عجله للملائكة ، ولا علم له بأنهم ملائكة حتى أخبروه ، وقالوا له : إنا أرسلنا إلى قوم لوط   [ 11 \ 70 ] ، ولما جاءوا لوطا لم يعلم أيضا أنهم ملائكة ، ولذا سيء بهم وضاق بهم ذرعا وقال هذا يوم عصيب   [ 11 \ 77 ] ، يخاف عليهم من أن يفعل بهم قومه فاحشتهم المعروفة ، حتى قال : لو أن لي بكم قوة أو آوي إلى ركن شديد   [ 11 \ 80 ] ، ولم يعلم خبرهم حتى قالوا له : إنا رسل ربك لن يصلوا إليك الآيات [ 11 \ 81 ] . 

 [ ص: 482 ] ويعقوب    - عليه السلام - ابيضت عيناه من الحزن على يوسف  ، وهو في مصر لا يدري خبره حتى أظهر الله خبر يوسف    . 

وسليمان    - عليه السلام - مع أن الله سخر له الشياطين والريح ، ما كان يدري عن أهل مأرب  قوم بلقيس  حتى جاءه الهدهد ، وقال له : أحطت بما لم تحط به وجئتك من سبإ بنبإ يقين الآيات [ 27 \ 22 ] . 

ونوح    - عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام - ما كان يدري أن ابنه الذي غرق ليس من أهله الموعود بنجاتهم ، حتى قال : رب إن ابني من أهلي وإن وعدك الحق الآية [ 11 \ 45 ] ، ولم يعلم حقيقة الأمر حتى أخبره الله بقوله : قال يانوح إنه ليس من أهلك إنه عمل غير صالح فلا تسألني ما ليس لك به علم إني أعظك أن تكون من الجاهلين   [ 11 \ 46 ] . 

وقد قال تعالى عن نوح  في سورة هود : ولا أقول لكم عندي خزائن الله ولا أعلم الغيب الآية [ 6 \ 50 ] ، والملائكة - عليهم الصلاة والسلام - لما قال لهم : أنبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا   [ 2 \ 31 ، 32 ] . 

فقد ظهر أن أعلم المخلوقات وهم الرسل ، والملائكة لا يعلمون من الغيب إلا ما علمهم الله تعالى ، وهو تعالى يعلم رسله من غيبه ما شاء ، كما أشار له بقوله : وما كان الله ليطلعكم على الغيب ولكن الله يجتبي من رسله من يشاء   [ 3 \ 179 ] ، وقوله : عالم الغيب فلا يظهر على غيبه أحدا إلا من ارتضى من رسول الآية [ 72 \ 26 ، 27 ] . 

تنبيه 

لما جاء القرآن العظيم بأن الغيب لا يعلمه إلا الله ، كان جميع الطرق التي   يراد بها التوصل إلى شيء من علم الغيب غير الوحي من الضلال المبين ، وبعض   منها يكون كفرا . 

ولذا ثبت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال :   " من أتى عرافا فسأله عن شيء لم تقبل له صلاة أربعين يوما " ،   ولا خلاف بين العلماء في منع العيافة ، والكهانة ، والعرافة ، والطرق ،   والزجر ، والنجوم ، وكل ذلك يدخل في الكهانة ; لأنها تشمل جميع أنواع ادعاء   الاطلاع على علم الغيب . 

وقد سئل - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن الكهان ، فقال : " ليسوا بشيء "   . 

 [ ص: 483 ] وقال القرطبي  في   تفسير هذه الآية ما نصه : فمن قال إنه ينزل الغيث غدا وجزم به ، فهو كافر  ،  أخبر عنه بأمارة ادعاها أم لا ، وكذلك من قال إنه يعلم ما في الرحم  فإنه  كافر ، فإن لم يجزم ، وقال : إن النوء ينزل به الماء عادة ، وإنه سبب  الماء  عادة ، وإنه سبب الماء على ما قدره وسبق في علمه ، لم يكفر ، إلا  أنه  يستحب له ألا يتكلم به ، فإن فيه تشبيها بكلمة أهل الكفر ، وجهلا  بلطيف  حكمته ; لأنه ينزل متى شاء مرة بنوء كذا ، ومرة دون النوء . 

قال الله تعالى :   " أصبح من عبادي مؤمن بي وكافر بالكواكب " ، على ما يأتي بيانه في الواقعة إن شاء الله تعالى . 

قال ابن العربي    : وكذلك قول الطبيب  إذا   كان الثدي الأيمن مسود الحلمة ، فهو ذكر ، وإن كان في الثدي الأيسر فهو   أنثى ، وإن كانت المرأة تجد الجنب الأيمن أثقل فالولد أنثى ، وادعى ذلك   عادة لا واجبا في الخلقة لم يكفر ، ولم يفسق . 

وأما من ادعى الكسب في مستقبل العمر فهو   كافر ، أو أخبر عن الكوائن المجملة ، أو المفصلة ، في أن تكون قبل أن تكون   فلا ريبة في كفره أيضا ، فأما من أخبر عن كسوف الشمس والقمر ، فقد قال   علماؤنا : يؤدب ولا يسجن ، أما عدم كفره فلأن جماعة قالوا : إنه أمر يدرك   بالحساب وتقدير المنازل ، حسبما أخبر الله عنه من قوله : والقمر قدرناه منازل   [ 36 \ 39 ] . 

وأما أدبهم ، فلأنهم يدخلون الشك على العامة ، إذ لا يدرون الفرق بين هذا   وغيره ، فيشوشون عقائدهم ، ويتركون قواعدهم في اليقين ، فأدبوا حتى يستروا   ذلك إذا عرفوه ولا يعلنوا به . 

قلت : ومن هذا الباب ما جاء في " صحيح مسلم    " عن بعض أزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " من أتى عرافا فسأله عن شيء ، لم تقبل له صلاة أربعين ليلة " ،   والعراف : هو الحازي والمنجم الذي يدعي علم الغيب ، وهي العرافة ،  وصاحبها  عراف ، وهو الذي يستدل على الأمور بأسباب ومقدمات يدعي معرفتها ،  وقد  يعتضد بعض أهل هذا الفن في ذلك بالزجر ، والطرق ، والنجوم ، وأسباب  معتادة  في ذلك ، وهذا الفن هو العيافة بالياء ، وكلها ينطلق عليها اسم  الكهانة ،  قاله  القاضي عياض    . 

والكهانة : ادعاء علم الغيب   . 

قال  أبو عمر بن عبد البر  في " الكافي " : من المكاسب المجتمع على تحريمها  [ ص:  484 ] الربا  ، ومهور البغايا ، والسحت ، والرشا ، وأخذ الأجرة على  النياحة والغناء ،  وعلى الكهانة ، وادعاء الغيب ، وأخبار السماء ، وعلى  الزمر واللعب ،  والباطل كله . اهـ من القرطبي  بلفظه ، وقد رأيت تعريفه للعراف والكاهن . 

وقال البغوي    : العراف الذي يدعي معرفة الأمور بمقدمات يستدل بها على المسروق ، ومكان الضالة ونحو ذلك ، وقال أبو العباس بن تيمية    : العراف : اسم للكاهن والمنجم والرمال ، ونحوهم ممن يتكلم في معرفة الأمور بهذه الطرق . 

والمراد بالطرق : قيل الخط الذي يدعي به الاطلاع على الغيب ، وقيل إنه   الضرب بالحصى الذي يفعله النساء ، والزجر هو العيافة ، وهي التشاؤم   والتيامن بالطير ، وادعاء معرفة الأمور من كيفية طيرانها ، ومواقعها ،   وأسمائها ، وألوانها ، وجهاتها التي تطير إليها . 

ومنه قول علقمة بن عبدة التميمي    : [ البسيط ] 


**ومن تعرض للغربان يزجرها على سلامته لا بد مشئوم* *

وكان أشد العرب عيافة بنو لهب  ، حتى قال فيهم الشاعر : [ الطويل ] 


**خبير بنو لهب فلا تك ملغيا     مقالة لهبي إذا الطير مرت 
**

وإليه الإشارة بقول ناظم عمود النسب : [ الرجز ] 

في مدلج بن بكر  القيافة كما للهب كانت العيافة 

ولقد صدق من قال : [ الطويل ] 


**لعمرك ما تدري الضوارب بالحصى     ولا زاجرات الطير ما الله صانع 
**

ووجه تكفير بعض أهل العلم لمن يدعي الاطلاع على الغيب ، أنه ادعى لنفسه ما   استأثر الله تعالى به دون خلقه ، وكذب القرآن الوارد بذلك كقوله : قل لا يعلم من في السماوات والأرض الغيب إلا الله   [ 27 \ 65 ] ، وقوله هنا : وعنده مفاتح الغيب لا يعلمها إلا هو   [ 6 \ 59 ] ، ونحو ذلك . 

وعن الشيخ أبي عمران  من علماء المالكية : أن حلوان الكاهن لا يحل له ، ولا يرد لمن أعطاه له ، بل يكون للمسلمين في نظائر نظمها بعض علماء المالكية بقوله : [ الرجز ] 


**وأي مال حرموا أن ينتفع     موهوبه به ورده منع 


 [ ص: 485 ] حلوان كاهن وأجرة الغنا     ونائح ورشوة مهر الزنا 
**

هكذا قيل ، والله تعالى أعلم . 
قوله تعالى : وهو الذي يتوفاكم بالليل ويعلم ما جرحتم بالنهار الآية   ، ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة أن النوم وفاة ، وأشار في موضع آخر إلى أنه   وفاة صغرى ، وأن صاحبها لم يمت حقيقة ، وأنه تعالى يرسل روحه إلى بدنه حتى   ينقضي أجله ، وأن وفاة الموت التي هي الكبرى قد مات صاحبها ، ولذا يمسك   روحه عنده ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : الله  يتوفى الأنفس  حين موتها والتي لم تمت في منامها فيمسك التي قضى عليها  الموت ويرسل  الأخرى إلى أجل مسمى إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون   [ 39 \ 42 ] .
قوله تعالى : ويرسل عليكم حفظة الآية ، لم يبين هنا ماذا يحفظون ، وبينه في مواضع أخر ، فذكر أن مما يحفظونه بدن الإنسان ، بقوله : له معقبات من بين يديه ومن خلفه يحفظونه من أمر الله   [ 13 \ 11 ] ، وذكر أن مما يحفظونه جميع أعماله من خير وشر ، بقوله : وإن عليكم لحافظين كراما كاتبين يعلمون ما تفعلون   [ 82 \ 10 ، 11 ، 12 ] ، وقوله : إذ يتلقى المتلقيان عن اليمين وعن الشمال قعيد ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد   [ 50 \ 17 ، 18 ] ، وقوله : أم يحسبون أنا لا نسمع سرهم ونجواهم بلى ورسلنا لديهم يكتبون   .
قوله تعالى : وإذا رأيت الذين يخوضون في آياتنا فأعرض عنهم حتى يخوضوا في حديث غيره ،   نهى الله تعالى نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذه الآية الكريمة عن   مجالسة الخائضين في آياته ، ولم يبين كيفية خوضهم فيها ، التي هي سبب منع   مجالستهم ، ولم يذكر حكم مجالستهم هنا ، وبين ذلك كله في موضع آخر ، فبين   أن خوضهم فيها بالكفر والاستهزاء بقوله : وقد نزل عليكم في الكتاب أن إذا سمعتم آيات الله يكفر بها ويستهزأ بها فلا تقعدوا معهم الآية [ 4 \ 140 ] . 

وبين أن من جالسهم في وقت خوضهم فيها مثلهم في الإثم ، بقوله : إنكم إذا مثلهم ، وبين حكم من جالسهم ناسيا ، ثم تذكر بقوله هنا : وإما ينسينك الشيطان فلا تقعد بعد الذكرى مع القوم الظالمين   [ 6 \ 68 ] ، كما تقدم في سورة النساء .


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (78)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ (4)
صـ 486 إلى صـ 490


قوله تعالى : فلما جن عليه الليل رأى كوكبا قال هذا ربي ، الآيات ، قوله : هذا ربي   [ 6 \ 76 ] ، في المواضع الثلاثة محتمل لأنه كان يظن ذلك ، كما روي عن  ابن عباس  وغيره ،   [ ص:  486 ] ومحتمل  ، لأنه جازم بعدم ربوبية غير الله ، ومراده هذا ربي في  زعمكم الباطل ، أو  أنه حذف أداة استفهام الإنكار ، والقرآن يبين بطلان  الأول ، وصحة الثاني . 

أما بطلان الأول : فالله تعالى نفى كون الشرك الماضي عن إبراهيم  في قوله : وما كان من المشركين   [ 3 \ 67 ] ، في عدة آيات ، ونفي الكون الماضي يستغرق جميع الزمن الماضي ، فثبت أنه لم يتقدم عليه شرك يوما ما . 

وأما كونه جازما موقنا بعدم ربوبية غير الله ، فقد دل عليه ترتيب قوله تعالى : فلما جن عليه الليل رأى كوكبا قال هذا ربي ، إلى آخره ، " بالفاء " على قوله تعالى : وكذلك نري إبراهيم ملكوت السماوات والأرض وليكون من الموقنين   [ 6 \ 75 ] ; فدل على أنه قال ذلك موقنا مناظرا ومحاجا لهم ، كما دل عليه قوله تعالى : وحاجه قومه   [ 6 \ 80 ] ، وقوله : وتلك حجتنا آتيناها إبراهيم على قومه الآية [ 6 \ 83 ] ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : الذين آمنوا ولم يلبسوا إيمانهم بظلم الآية ، المراد بالظلم هنا الشرك ، كما ثبت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في " صحيح  البخاري    " من حديث  عبد الله بن مسعود    - رضي الله عنه - وقد بينه قوله تعالى : إن الشرك لظلم عظيم   [ 31 \ 13 ] ، وقوله : والكافرون هم الظالمون   [ 12 \ 254 ] ، وقوله : ولا تدع من دون الله ما لا ينفعك ولا يضرك فإن فعلت فإنك إذا من الظالمين   [ 10 \ 106 ] .
قوله تعالى : وتلك حجتنا آتيناها إبراهيم الآية ، قال مجاهد  وغيره هي قوله تعالى : وكيف أخاف ما أشركتم ولا تخافون أنكم أشركتم بالله ما لم ينزل به عليكم سلطانا فأي الفريقين أحق بالأمن الآية [ 6 \ 81 ] ، وقد صدقه الله ، وحكم له بالأمن والهداية ، فقال : الذين آمنوا ولم يلبسوا إيمانهم بظلم أولئك لهم الأمن وهم مهتدون   [ 6 \ 82 ] . 

والظاهر شمولها لجميع احتجاجاته عليهم ، كما في قوله : لا أحب الآفلين الآية [ 6 \ 76 ] ; لأن الأفول الواقع في الكوكب ، والشمس ، والقمر ، أكبر دليل وأوضح حجة على انتفاء الربوبية عنها ، وقد استدل إبراهيم    - عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام - بالأفول على انتفاء الربوبية في قوله : لا أحب الآفلين ، فعدم إدخال هذه الحجة في قوله : وتلك حجتنا ، غير ظاهر ، وبما ذكرنا من شمول الحجة لجميع احتجاجاته المذكورة صدر   [ ص: 487 ] القرطبي  ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : ولو أشركوا لحبط عنهم ما كانوا يعملون ، ذكر تعالى أن هؤلاء الأنبياء المذكورين في هذه السورة الكريمة لو أشركوا بالله لحبط جميع أعمالهم . 

وصرح في موضع آخر بأنه أوحي هذا إلى نبينا والأنبياء قبله - عليهم كلهم صلوات الله وسلامه - وهو قوله : ولقد أوحي إليك وإلى الذين من قبلك لئن أشركت ليحبطن عملك الآية [ 39 \ 65 ] ، وهذا شرط ، والشرط لا يقتضي جواز الوقوع ، كقوله : قل إن كان للرحمن ولد الآية [ 43 \ 81 ] ، على القول بأن " إن " شرطية ، وقوله : لو أردنا أن نتخذ لهوا الآية [ 21 \ 17 ] ، وقوله : لو أراد الله أن يتخذ ولدا الآية [ 39 \ 41 ] .
قوله تعالى : ومن قال سأنزل مثل ما أنزل الله ، أي : لا أحد أظلم ممن قال : أنزل مثل ما أنزل الله ، ونظيرها قوله تعالى : وإذا تتلى عليهم آياتنا قالوا قد سمعنا لو نشاء لقلنا مثل هذا   [ 8 \ 31 ] ، وقد بين الله تعالى كذبهم في افترائهم هذا حيث تحدى جميع العرب بسورة واحدة منه ، كما ذكره تعالى في البقرة بقوله : فأتوا بسورة من مثله   [ 2 \ 23 ] ، وفي يونس بقوله : قل فأتوا بسورة مثله   [ 2 \ 38 ] ، وتحداهم في هود بعشر سور مثله في قوله : قل فأتوا بعشر سور مثله مفتريات ، وتحداهم به كله في الطور بقوله : فليأتوا بحديث مثله إن كانوا صادقين   . 

ثم صرح في سورة بني إسرائيل  بعجز جميع الخلائق عن الإتيان بمثله في قوله : قل لئن اجتمعت الإنس والجن على أن يأتوا بمثل هذا القرآن لا يأتون بمثله ولو كان بعضهم لبعض ظهيرا   [ 17 \ 88 ] ، فاتضح بطلان دعواهم الكاذبة .
قوله تعالى : والملائكة باسطو أيديهم الآية ، لم يصرح هنا بالشيء الذي بسطوا إليه الأيدي ، ولكنه أشار إلى أنه التعذيب بقوله : أخرجوا أنفسكم اليوم تجزون عذاب الهون الآية [ 6 \ 93 ] ، وصرح بذلك في قوله : ولو ترى إذ يتوفى الذين كفروا الملائكة يضربون وجوههم وأدبارهم   [ 8 \ 50 ] ، وبين في مواضع أخر أنه يراد ببسط اليد التناول بالسوء كقوله : ويبسطوا إليكم أيديهم وألسنتهم بالسوء   [ 60 \ 2 ] ، وقوله : لئن بسطت إلي يدك لتقتلني الآية [ 5 \ 28 ] .
قوله تعالى : ولقد جئتمونا فرادى كما خلقناكم أول مرة وتركتم ما خولناكم وراء ظهوركم وما نرى معكم شفعاءكم الذين زعمتم أنهم فيكم شركاء ،   [ ص:  488 ] ذكر  تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الكفار يأتون يوم القيامة كل  واحد منهم  بمفرده ليس معهم شركاؤهم ، وصرح تعالى بأن كل واحد يأتي فردا في  قوله : وكلهم آتيه يوم القيامة فردا   [ 19 \ 95 ] ، وقوله في هذه الآية : كما خلقناكم أول مرة   [ 6 \ 94 ] ، أي منفردين لا مال ، ولا أثاث ، ولا رقيق ، ولا خول عندكم ، حفاة ، عراة ، غرلا ، أي : غير مختونين : كما بدأنا أول خلق نعيده وعدا علينا إنا كنا فاعلين   [ 21 \ 4 ] ، وقد عرفت من الآية أن واحد الفرادى فرد ، ويقال فيه أيضا : فرد بالتحريك ، ومنه قول نابغة ذبيان    : [ البسيط ] 


*
*من وحش وجرة موشي أكارعه طاوي المصير كسيف الصيقل الفرد 
*
*
*

*قوله تعالى : لقد تقطع بينكم وضل عنكم ما كنتم تزعمون ،   ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الأنداد التي كانوا يعبدونها في الدنيا تضل   عنهم يوم القيامة ، وينقطع ما كان بينهم وبينها من الصلات في الدنيا ،   وأوضح هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة جدا ، كقوله : وإذا حشر الناس كانوا لهم أعداء وكانوا بعبادتهم كافرين   [ 46 \ 6 ] ، وقوله : كلا سيكفرون بعبادتهم ويكونون عليهم ضدا   [ 19 \ 82 ] ، وقوله : إنما   اتخذتم من دون الله أوثانا مودة بينكم في الحياة الدنيا ثم يوم القيامة   يكفر بعضكم ببعض ويلعن بعضكم بعضا ومأواكم النار وما لكم من ناصرين   [ 29 \ 25 ] ، وقوله : أين ما كنتم تعبدون من دون الله هل ينصرونكم أو ينتصرون   [ 26 \ 92 ، 93 ] ، وقوله هنا : وما نرى معكم شفعاءكم الذين زعمتم   [ 6 \ 94 ] .
قوله تعالى : وجعل الليل سكنا ، أي : مظلما ساجيا ليسكن فيه الخلق ; فيستريحوا من تعب الكد بالنهار ، كما بينه قوله تعالى : هو الذي جعل لكم الليل لتسكنوا فيه والنهار مبصرا   [ 10 \ 67 ] ، وقوله : قل أرأيتم إن جعل الله عليكم الليل سرمدا إلى يوم القيامة من إله غير الله يأتيكم بضياء أفلا تسمعون قل أرأيتم إن جعل الله عليكم النهار سرمدا إلى يوم القيامة من إله غير الله يأتيكم بليل تسكنون فيه أفلا تبصرون ومن رحمته جعل لكم الليل والنهار لتسكنوا فيه ولتبتغوا من فضله   [ 28 \ 71 ، 72 ، 73 ] ، وقوله : لتسكنوا فيه يعني : الليل ، ولتبتغوا من فضله يعني : بالنهار ، ومن آياته الليل والنهار الآية [ 41 \ 37 ] .
قوله تعالى : وهو الذي جعل لكم النجوم لتهتدوا بها في ظلمات البر والبحر ، ظاهر هذه   [ ص: 489 ] الآية الكريمة أن حكمة خلق النجوم هي الاهتداء بها فقط ، كقوله : وبالنجم هم يهتدون     [ 16 \ 16 ] ، ولكنه تعالى بين في غير هذا الموضع أن لها حكمتين أخريين   غير الاهتداء بها ؛ وهما تزيين السماء الدنيا ، ورجم الشياطين بها ، كقوله  :  ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين الآية [ 67 \ 5 ] ، وقوله : إنا زينا السماء الدنيا بزينة الكواكب وحفظا من كل شيطان مارد لا يسمعون إلى الملإ الأعلى ويقذفون من كل جانب دحورا ولهم عذاب واصب إلا من خطف الخطفة فأتبعه شهاب ثاقب   [ 37 \ 6 ، 7 ، 8 ، 9 ، 10 ] ، وقوله : وزينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وحفظا ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم   [ 41 \ 12 ] .
قوله تعالى : وهو الذي أنشأكم من نفس واحدة فمستقر الآية ، لم يبين هنا كيفية إنشائهم من نفس واحدة ، ولكنه بين في مواضع أخر أن كيفيته أنه خلق من تلك الواحدة التي هي آدم  زوجها حواء  ، وبث منهما رجالا كثيرا ونساء كقوله : ياأيها الناس اتقوا ربكم الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة وخلق منها زوجها وبث منهما رجالا كثيرا ونساء   [ 4 \ 1 ] ، وقوله : هو الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة وجعل منها زوجها ليسكن إليها الآية [ 7 \ 189 ] .
قوله تعالى : لا تدركه الأبصار الآية ، أشار في مواضع أخر إلى أن نفي الإدراك المذكور هنا لا يقتضي نفي مطلق الرؤية ، كقوله : وجوه يومئذ ناضرة إلى ربها ناظرة   [ 75 \ 22 ، 23 ] ، وقوله : للذين أحسنوا الحسنى وزيادة   [ 10 \ 26 ] ، والحسنى الجنة ، والزيادة النظر إلى وجه الله الكريم ، وقوله : كلا إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجوبون   [ 83 \ 15 ] ، يفهم منه أن المؤمنين ليسوا محجوبين عنه ، وهو كذلك .
قوله تعالى : وليقولوا درست الآية ، يعني ليزعموا أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إنما تعلم هذا القرآن بالدرس والتعليم من غيره من أهل الكتاب ، كما زعم كفار مكة   أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تعلم هذا القرآن من جبر  ويسار  ، وكانا غلامين نصرانيين بمكة  ، وقد أوضح الله تعالى بطلان افترائهم هذا في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله : ولقد نعلم أنهم يقولون إنما يعلمه بشر لسان الذي يلحدون إليه أعجمي وهذا لسان عربي مبين   [ 16 \ 103 ] ، وقوله : فقال إن هذا إلا سحر يؤثر إن هذا إلا قول البشر سأصليه سقر   [ 74 \ 24 ، 25 ، 26 ] ، ومعنى يؤثر : يرويه محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن غيره في زعمهم الباطل ، وقوله :   [ ص: 490 ] وقال الذين كفروا إن هذا إلا إفك افتراه وأعانه عليه قوم آخرون فقد جاءوا ظلما وزورا وقالوا أساطير الأولين اكتتبها فهي تملى عليه بكرة وأصيلا قل أنزله الذي يعلم السر في السماوات والأرض الآية [ 25 \ 4 ، 5 ، 6 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

وفي قوله : درست [ 6 \ 105 ] ، ثلاث قراءات سبعيات : 

قرأه ابن كثير  ، وأبو عمر  دارست بألف بعد الدال مع إسكان السين وفتح التاء من المفاعلة بمعنى : دارست أهل الكتاب ودارسوك حتى حصلت هذا العلم . 

وقرأه بقية السبعة غير ابن عامر    : درست بإسقاط الألف ، مع إسكان السين وفتح التاء أيضا ، بمعنى درست هذا على أهل الكتاب حتى تعلمته منهم . 

وقرأه ابن عامر    : درست بفتح الدال والراء والسين وإسكان التاء على أنها تاء التأنيث ، والفاعل ضمير عائد إلى الآيات المذكورة في قوله : وكذلك نصرف الآيات   [ 6 \ 105 ] . 

قال القرطبي    : وأحسن ما قيل في قراءة ابن عامر  أن المعنى : ولئلا يقولوا انقطعت وانمحت ، وليس يأتي محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بغيرها . اهـ . 

وقال القرطبي    : وليقولوا درست ، الواو للعطف على مضمر ، أي : نصرف الآيات لتقوم الحجة وليقولوا درست ، وقيل : وليقولوا درست صرفناها . 

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه : ومعناهما آيل إلى شيء واحد ، ويشهد له القرآن   في آيات كثيرة دالة على أنه يبين الحق واضحا في هذه الكتاب ، ليهدي به قوما   ، ويجعله حجة على آخرين ، كقوله : لتبشر به المتقين وتنذر به قوما لدا   [ 19 \ 97 ] ، وقوله : قل هو للذين آمنوا هدى وشفاء والذين لا يؤمنون في آذانهم وقر وهو عليهم عمى   [ 41 \ 44 ] ، وقوله : ليستيقن   الذين أوتوا الكتاب ويزداد الذين آمنوا إيمانا ولا يرتاب الذين أوتوا   الكتاب والمؤمنون وليقول الذين في قلوبهم مرض والكافرون ماذا أراد الله   بهذا مثلا كذلك يضل الله من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء   [ 74 \ 31 ] ، كما قال هنا : وليقولوا درست ولنبينه لقوم يعلمون ، فالأشقياء يقولون : تعلمته من البشر بالدراسة ، وأهل العلم والسعداء يعلمون أنه الحق الذي لا شك فيه .


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (79)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ (5)
صـ 491 إلى صـ 495


قوله تعالى : وكذلك جعلنا لكل نبي عدوا شياطين الإنس والجن الآية ، ذكر تعالى في   [ ص:  491 ] هذه  الآية الكريمة أنه جعل لكل نبي عدوا ، وبين هنا أن أعداء  الأنبياء هم  شياطين الإنس والجن ، وصرح في موضع آخر أن أعداء الأنبياء من  المجرمين ،  وهو قوله : وكذلك جعلنا لكل نبي عدوا من المجرمين   [ 25 \ 31 ] ; فدل ذلك على أن المراد بالمجرمين شياطين الإنس والجن ، وذكر في هذه الآية أن من الإنس شياطين ، وصرح بذلك في قوله : وإذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم الآية [ 2 \ 14 ] ، وقد جاء الخبر بذلك مرفوعا من حديث أبي ذر  عند الإمام أحمد  وغيره ، والعرب تسمي كل متمرد شيطانا ، سواء كان من الجن أو من الإنس كما ذكرنا ، أو من غيرهما ، وفي الحديث :   " الكلب الأسود شيطان " ، وقوله : شياطين ، بدل من قوله : عدوا ، أو مفعول أول لـ " جعلنا " ، والثاني : " عدوا " ، أي : جعلنا شياطين الإنس والجن عدوا .
قوله تعالى : وإن تطع أكثر من في الأرض يضلوك عن سبيل الله ،   ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة أن إطاعة أكثر أهل الأرض ضلال ، وبين في مواضع   أخر أن أكثر أهل الأرض غير مؤمنين ، وأن ذلك واقع في الأمم الماضية ،  كقوله  : ولكن أكثر الناس لا يؤمنون   [ 13 \ 1 ] ، وقوله : وما أكثر الناس ولو حرصت بمؤمنين   [ 12 \ 103 ] ، وقوله : ولقد ضل قبلهم أكثر الأولين   [ 37 \ 71 ] ، وقوله : إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين   [ 26 \ 8 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : وقد فصل لكم ما حرم عليكم الآية ، التحقيق أنه فصله لهم بقوله : قل لا أجد في ما أوحي إلي محرما على طاعم يطعمه إلا أن يكون ميتة الآية   [ 6 \ 145 ] ، ومعنى الآية : أي شيء يمنعكم أن تأكلوا ما ذكيتم ، وذكرتم   عليه اسم الله ؟ ، والحال أن الله فصل لكم المحرم أكله عليكم في قوله : قل لا أجد في ما أوحي إلي الآية [ 6 \ 145 ] ، وليس هذا منه . 

وما يزعمه كثير من المفسرين من أنه فصله لهم بقوله : حرمت عليكم الميتة الآية [ 5 \ 3 ] ، فهو غلط ; لأن قوله تعالى : حرمت عليكم الميتة من سورة المائدة ، وهي من آخر ما نزل من القرآن بالمدينة  ، وقوله : وقد فصل لكم ما حرم عليكم   [ 119 ] ، من سورة الأنعام ، وهي مكية ، فالحق هو ما ذكرنا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : وكذلك جعلنا في كل قرية أكابر مجرميها ليمكروا فيها الآية ، ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه جعل في كل قرية أكابر المجرمين منها ليمكروا فيها ،   [ ص:  492 ] ولم  يبين المراد بالأكابر هنا ، ولا كيفية مكرهم ، وبين جميع ذلك  في مواضع أخر  : فبين أن مجرميها الأكابر هم أهل الترف ، والنعمة في الدنيا  ، بقوله : وما أرسلنا في قرية من نذير إلا قال مترفوها إنا بما أرسلتم به كافرون   [ 34 \ 34 ] ، وقوله : وكذلك ما أرسلنا من قبلك في قرية من نذير إلا قال مترفوها إنا وجدنا آباءنا على أمة وإنا على آثارهم مقتدون   [ 43 \ 23 ] . ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

وبين أن مكر الأكابر المذكور : هو أمرهم بالكفر بالله تعالى ، وجعل الأنداد له بقوله : وقال الذين استضعفوا للذين استكبروا بل مكر الليل والنهار إذ تأمروننا أن نكفر بالله ونجعل له أندادا   [ 34 \ 33 ] ، وقوله : ومكروا مكرا كبارا وقالوا لا تذرن آلهتكم الآية [ 71 \ 22 ، 23 ] . 

وأظهر أوجه الإعراب المذكورة في الآية عندي اثنان : 

أحدهما : أن أكابر مضاف إلى مجرميها ، وهو المفعول الأول لجعل التي بمعنى   صير ، والمفعول الثاني هو الجار والمجرور ، أعني في كل قرية . 

والثاني : أن مجرميها مفعول أول ، و أكابر مفعول ثان ، أي : جعلنا مجرميها أكابرها ، والأكابر جمع الأكبر .
قوله تعالى : وإذا جاءتهم آية قالوا لن نؤمن حتى نؤتى مثل ما أوتي رسل الله ، يعنون أنهم لن يؤمنوا حتى يأتيهم الملائكة بالرسالة ، كما أتت الرسل ، كما بينه تعالى في آيات أخر ، كقوله : وقال الذين لا يرجون لقاءنا لولا أنزل علينا الملائكة أو نرى ربنا الآية [ 25 \ 21 ] ، وقوله : أو تأتي بالله والملائكة قبيلا الآية [ 17 \ 92 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : فمن يرد الله أن يهديه يشرح صدره للإسلام الآية . 

جاء عن  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه سئل عن  هذه الآية الكريمة ، فقيل : كيف  يشرح صدره يا رسول الله ؟ - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - قال : " نور يقذف فيه ،  فينشرح له ، وينفسح " ، قالوا : فهل لذلك  من أمارة يعرف بها ؟ قال : "  الإنابة إلى دار الخلود ، والتجافي عن دار  الغرور ، والاستعداد للموت قبل  لقاء الموت " ، ويدل لهذا قوله تعالى : أفمن شرح الله صدره للإسلام فهو على نور من ربه   [ 39 \ 22 ] .
[ ص: 493 ] قوله تعالى : يا معشر الجن والإنس ألم يأتكم رسل منكم الآية . 

قال بعض العلماء : المراد بالرسل من الجن نذرهم الذين يسمعون كلام الرسل ،   فيبلغونه إلى قومهم ; ويشهد لهذا أن الله ذكر أنهم منذرون لقومهم في قوله :   وإذ صرفنا إليك نفرا من الجن يستمعون القرآن فلما حضروه قالوا أنصتوا فلما قضي ولوا إلى قومهم منذرين   [ 46 \ 29 ] . 

وقال بعض العلماء : رسل منكم    [ 6 \ 130 ] أي :  من مجموعكم الصادق بخصوص الإنس ; لأنه لا رسل من الجن ،  ويستأنس لهذا  القول بأن القرآن ربما أطلق فيه المجموع مرادا بعضه ، كقوله :  وجعل القمر فيهن نورا   [ 71 \ 16 ] ، وقوله : فكذبوه فعقروها   [ 91 \ 14 ] ، مع أن العاقر واحد منهم ، كما بينه بقوله : فنادوا صاحبهم فتعاطى فعقر   [ 54 \ 29 ] . واعلم أن ما ذكره الحافظ ابن كثير    - رحمه الله - وغيره من أجلاء العلماء في تفسير هذه الآية : من أن قوله : يخرج منهما اللؤلؤ والمرجان     [ 55 \ 22 ] يراد به البحر الملح خاصة دون العذب غلط كبير ، لا يجوز   القول به ; لأنه مخالف مخالفة صريحة لكلام الله تعالى ; لأن الله ذكر   البحرين الملح والعذب بقوله : وما يستوي البحران هذا عذب فرات سائغ شرابه وهذا ملح أجاج   [ 35 \ 12 ] ، ثم صرح باستخراج اللؤلؤ والمرجان منها جميعا بقوله : ومن كل تأكلون لحما طريا وتستخرجون حلية تلبسونها ، والحلية المذكورة هي اللؤلؤ والمرجان ، فقصره على الملح مناقض للآية صريحا ، كما ترى .
قوله تعالى : ذلك أن لم يكن ربك مهلك القرى بظلم وأهلها غافلون ،   النفي في هذه الآية الكريمة منصب على الجملة الحالية ، والمعنى أنه لا   يهلك قوما في حال غفلتهم ، أي عدم إنذارهم ، بل لا يهلك أحدا إلا بعد   الإعذار والإنذار على ألسنة الرسل - عليهم صلوات الله وسلامه - كما بين هذا   المعنى في آيات كثيرة كقوله : وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا   [ 17 \ 15 ] ، وقوله : رسلا مبشرين ومنذرين لئلا يكون للناس على الله حجة بعد الرسل   [ 4 \ 165 ] ، وقوله : وإن من أمة إلا خلا فيها نذير   [ 35 \ 24 ] ، وقوله : ولقد بعثنا في كل أمة رسولا أن اعبدوا الله واجتنبوا الطاغوت   [ 16 \ 36 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
[ ص: 494 ] قوله تعالى : ولكل درجات مما عملوا ، بين في موضع آخر : أن تفاضل درجات العاملين في الآخرة أكبر ، وأن تفضيلها أعظم من درجات أهل الدنيا ، وهو قوله : انظر كيف فضلنا بعضهم على بعض وللآخرة أكبر درجات وأكبر تفضيلا   [ 17 \ 21 ] .
قوله تعالى : وآتوا حقه يوم حصاده الآية . 

اختلف العلماء في المراد بهذا الحق المذكور هنا ، وهل هو منسوخ أو لا ؟   فقال جماعة من العلماء : هذا الحق هو الزكاة المفروضة ، وممن قال بهذا  أنس بن مالك  ،  وابن عباس  ،  وطاوس  ، والحسن  ، وابن زيد  ،  وابن الحنفية  ، والضحاك  ،  وسعيد بن المسيب  ، ومالك  ، ونقله عنهم القرطبي  ، نقله ابن كثير  عن أنس  وسعيد  ، وغيرهما ، ونقله  ابن جرير  عن  ابن عباس  ، وأنس  ، والحسن  ،  وجابر بن زيد  ،  وسعيد بن المسيب  ، وقتادة  ،  وطاوس  ،  ومحمد ابن الحنفية  ، والضحاك  ، وابن زيد    . 

وقال قوم : ليس المراد به الزكاة ، وإنما المراد به أنه يعطي من حضر من   المساكين يوم الحصاد القبضة ، والضغث ، ونحو ذلك ، وحمله بعضهم على الوجوب ،   وحمله بعضهم على الندب ، قال القرطبي    : وقال علي بن الحسين  ، وعطاء  ، والحكم  ، وحماد  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ، ومجاهد    : هو حق في المال سوى الزكاة ، أمر الله به ندبا ، وروي عن  ابن عمر  ،  ومحمد ابن الحنفية  أيضا ، ورواه  أبو سعيد الخدري  عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال مجاهد      : إذا حصدت فحضرك المساكين فاطرح لهم من السنبل ، وإذا جذذت فألق لهم من   الشماريخ ، وإذا درسته وذريته فاطرح لهم منه ، وإذا عرفت كيله فأخرج منه   زكاته . 

وقال قوم : هو حق واجب غير الزكاة ، وهو غير محدد بقدر معين ، وممن قال به عطاء  ، كما نقله عنه  ابن جرير    . 

وقال قوم : هي منسوخة بالزكاة ، واختاره  ابن جرير  ، وعزاه الشوكاني  في " تفسيره " لجمهور العلماء ، وأيده بأن هذه السورة مكية ، وآية الزكاة نزلت بالمدينة  في السنة الثانية بعد الهجرة . 

وقال ابن كثير    : في  القول بالنسخ نظر ;  لأنه قد كان شيئا واجبا في الأصل ، ثم إنه فصل بيانه ،  وبين مقدار المخرج  وكميته ، قالوا : وكان هذا في السنة الثانية من الهجرة ،  والله أعلم ،  انتهى من ابن كثير    . 

ومراده أن شرع الزكاة بيان لهذا الحق لا نسخ له ، وممن روى عنه القول بالنسخ ابن   [ ص: 495 ] عباس  ،  ومحمد ابن الحنفية  ، والحسن  ، والنخعي  ،  وطاوس  ، وأبو الشعثاء  ، وقتادة  والضحاك  ،  وابن جريج  ، نقله عنهم الشوكاني  ، والقرطبي  أيضا ونقله عن  السدي  وعطية  ، ونقله  ابن جرير  أيضا عن  ابن عباس  ،  وابن الحنفية  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ، وإبراهيم  ، والحسن  ، والسدي  ، وعطية  ، واستدل  ابن جرير  للنسخ بالإجماع على أن زكاة الحرث لا تؤخذ إلا بعد التذرية والتنقية ، وزكاة التمر لا تؤخذ إلا بعد الجذاذ ، فدل على عدم الأخذ يوم الحصاد ، فعلم أن الآية منسوخة ، أو أنها على سبيل الندب ، فالأمر واضح . 

وعلى أن المراد بها الزكاة ، فقد أشير إلى أن هذا الحق المذكور هو جزء   المال الواجب في النصاب في آيات الزكاة ، وهو المذكور في قوله : ياأيها الذين آمنوا أنفقوا من طيبات ما كسبتم ومما أخرجنا لكم من الأرض الآية [ 2 \ 267 ] ، وبينته السنة ، فإذا علمت ذلك ، فاعلم أنه يحتاج هنا إلى بيان ثلاثة أشياء : 

الأول : تعيين ما تجب فيه الزكاة مما تنبته الأرض . 

الثاني : تعيين القدر الذي تجب فيه الزكاة منه . 

الثالث : تعيين القدر الواجب فيه وسنبينها إن شاء الله مفصلة . 

اعلم أولا أنه لا خلاف بين العلماء في وجوب الزكاة في الحنطة ، والشعير ، والتمر ، والزبيب   . 

واختلف فيما سواها مما تنبته الأرض ، فقال قوم : لا زكاة في غيرها من جميع ما تنبته الأرض ، وروي ذلك عنالحسن  ،  وابن سيرين  ،  والشعبي    . 

وقال به من الكوفيين   ابن أبي ليلى  ،  والثوري  ،  والحسن بن صالح  ،  وابن المبارك  ،  ويحيى بن آدم  ، وإليه ذهب أبو عبيد    . 

وروي ذلك عن أبي موسى  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو مذهب أبي موسى  ، فإنه كان لا يأخذ الزكاة إلا من الحنطة ، والشعير ، والتمر ، والزبيب ، ذكره  وكيع  عن طلحة بن يحيى  ، عن أبي بردة  ، عن أبيه ، كما نقله عنهم القرطبي    . 


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (80)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ (6)
صـ 496 إلى صـ 500

**واستدل أهل هذا القول بما رواه  الدارقطني  عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن  عبد الله بن عمرو  ،   أنه قال : إنما سن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الزكاة في الحنطة ،   والشعير ، والتمر ، والزبيب ، وفي رواية عن أبيه ، عن جده عن النبي - صلى   الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال :   " والعشر في التمر   [ ص: 496 ] والزبيب والحنطة والشعير " ، وعن  موسى بن طلحة  عن عمر  أنه قال :   " إنما سن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الزكاة في هذه الأربعة : الحنطة ، والشعير ، والتمر ، والزبيب "   . 

وعن أبي بردة  ، عن أبي موسى  ، ومعاذ      : " أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعثهما إلى اليمن يعلمان الناس   أمر دينهم ، فأمرهم ألا يأخذوا الصدقة إلا من هذه الأربعة ، الحنطة ،   والشعير ، والتمر ، والزبيب " ، رواها كلها  الدارقطني  ، قاله  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " . 

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه : أما ما رواه  الدارقطني  عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده من أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إنما سن الزكاة في الأربعة المذكورة ، فإسناده واه ; لأنه من رواية محمد بن عبيد الله العزرمي  ، وهو متروك ، قاله ابن حجر  في " التلخيص " ، وما رواه  الدارقطني  من حديث  موسى بن طلحة  ، عن عمر  أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إنما سن الزكاة في الأربعة المذكورة ، قال فيه أبو زرعة : موسى  عن عمر  مرسل ، قاله ابن حجر  أيضا ، وما عزاه  للدارقطني  عن أبي بردة  ، عن أبي موسى  ، ومعاذ  ، رواه الحاكم  ، والبيهقي  ، عن أبي بردة  ، عنهما . 

وقال البيهقي    : رواته ثقات ، وهو متصل ، قاله ابن حجر  أيضا ، وقال مالك  وأصحابه : تجب الزكاة في كل مقتات مدخر ،   وذلك عنده في ثمار الأشجار ، إنما هو التمر والزبيب فقط ، ومشهور مذهبه   وجوب الزكاة في الزيتون ، إذا بلغ حبه خمسة أوسق ، ولكنها تخرج من زيته بعد   العصر ، فيخرج عشره أو نصف عشره على ما سيأتي ، فإن لم يبلغ حبه خمسة  أوسق  ، فلا زكاة عنده في زيته ، وحكم السمسم ، وبزر الفجل الأحمر ،  والقرطم حكم  الزيتون في مشهور مذهبه ، يخرج من زيتها إن بلغ حبها النصاب .  

وقال اللخمي    : لا يضم  زيت بعضها إلى بعض  لاختلاف أجناسها ، ومشهور مذهبه عدم وجوبها في التين ،  وأوجبها فيه جماعة  من أصحابه بمقتضى أصوله ، وقال  ابن عبد البر    : أظن مالكا  ما   كان يعلم أن التين ييبس ، ويقتات ، ويدخر ، ولو كان يعلم ذلك لجعله   كالزبيب ، ولما عده مع الفواكه التي لا تيبس ، ولا تدخر كالرمان ، والفرسك ،   والذي تجب فيه من الحبوب عنده هو ما يقتات ويدخر ، وذلك الحنطة ، والشعير  ،  والسلت والعلس ، والدخن ، والذرة ، والأرز ، والعدس ، والجلبان ،  واللوبيا  ، والجلجلان ، والترمس ، والفول ، والحمص ، والبسيلة . 

ومشهور مذهبه أن الكرسنة لا زكاة فيها   ; لأنها علف ، وعن أشهب وجوب الزكاة فيها ، وهي من القطاني على مشهور مذهبه في باب الربا ، دون باب الزكاة . 

 [ ص: 497 ] وقيل هي البسيلة ، وجميع أنواع القطاني عند مالك  جنس   واحد في الزكاة ، فلو حصد وسقا من فول ، ووسقا من حمص ، وآخر من عدس ،   وآخر من جلبان ، وآخر من لوبيا ، وجب عليه أن يضم بعضها إلى بعض ، ويخرج   الزكاة منها كل واحد بحسبه ، وكذلك يضم عنده القمح ، والشعير ، والسلت   بعضها إلى بعض ، كالصنف الواحد ، وتخرج الزكاة منها كل بحسبه ، ولا يضم   عنده تمر إلى زبيب ، ولا حنطة إلى قطنية ، ولا تمر إلى حنطة ، ولا أي جنس   إلى جنس آخر ، غير ما ذكرنا عنه ضمه لتقارب المنفعة فيه عنده ، والنوع   الواحد ، كالتمر ، والزبيب ، والحنطة يضم بعض أنواعه إلى بعض كصيحاني ،   وبرني ، وسمراء ، ومحمولة ، وزبيب أسود ، وزبيب أحمر ، ونحو ذلك . 

ولا زكاة عند مالك    -  رحمه الله - في شيء  من الفواكه غير ما ذكرنا ، كالرمان - والتفاح - والخوخ  والإجاص ، والكمثرى  ، واللوز ، والجوز ، والجلوز ، ونحو ذلك كما لا زكاة  عنده في شيء من  الخضراوات ، قال في " الموطإ " : السنة التي لا اختلاف فيها  عندنا ، والذي  سمعت من أهل العلم : أنه ليس في شيء من الفواكه كلها صدقة ، الرمان ، والفرسك ، والتين ، وما أشبه ذلك ، وما لم يشبهه إذا كان من الفواكه . 

قال : ولا في القضب ، ولا في البقول كلها صدقة ، ولا في أثمانها إذا بيعت   صدقة ، حتى يحول على أثمانها الحول من يوم بيعها ، ويقبض صاحبها ثمنها وهو   نصاب . اهـ . 

والفرسك : بكسر الفاء والسين بينها راء ساكنة آخره كاف - الخوخ ، وهي لغة   يمانية ، وقيل : نوع مثله في القدر ، وهو أجرد أملس أحمر وأصفر جيد ، وقيل :   ما ليس ينفلق عن نواة من الخوخ . وإذا كان الزرع أو الثمر مشتركا بين   اثنين فأكثر ، فقد قال فيه مالك  في  "  الموطإ " : في النخيل يكون بين الرجلين فيجذان منه ثمانية أوسق من التمر   أنه لا صدقة عليهما فيها ، وأنه إن كان لأحدهما منها ما يجذ منه خمسة أوسق   ، وللآخر ما يجذ أربعة أوسق ، أو أقل من ذلك في أرض واحدة ، كانت الصدقة   على صاحب الخمسة الأوسق ، وليس على الذي جذ أربعة أوسق أو أقل منها صدقة ،   وكذلك العمل في الشركاء كلهم في كل زرع من الحبوب كلها يحصد ، أو النخل  يجذ  ، أو الكرم يقطف ، فإنه إذا كان كل رجل منهم يجذ من التمر ، أو يقطف  من  الزبيب خمسة أوسق ، أو يحصد من الحنطة خمسة أوسق ، فعليه الزكاة ، ومن  كان  حقه أقل من خمسة أوسق ، فلا صدقة عليه . 

وإنما تجب الصدقة على من بلغ جذاذه ، أو قطافه ، أو حصاده خمسة أوسق ، انتهى من   [ ص: 498 ]   " موطإ " مالك    - رحمه الله . 

وإذا أمسك ذلك الحب أو التمر الذي أخرج زكاته سنين ، ثم باعه - فحكمه عند مالك  ما   ذكره في " موطئه " حيث قال : السنة عندنا أن كل ما أخرجت زكاته من هذه   الأصناف كلها الحنطة ، والتمر ، والزبيب ، والحبوب كلها ، ثم أمسكه صاحبه   بعد أن أدى صدقته سنين ، ثم باعه ، أنه ليس عليه في ثمنه زكاة ، حتى يحول   على ثمنه الحول من يوم باعه ، إذا كان أصل تلك الأصناف من فائدة أو غيرها ،   وأنه لم يكن للتجارة . 

وإنما ذلك بمنزلة الطعام ، والحبوب ، والعروض يفيدها الرجل ، ثم يمسكها سنين ، ثم يبيعها بذهب أو ورق ،   فلا يكون عليه في ثمنها زكاة حتى يحول عليها الحول من يوم باعها ، فإن  كان  أصل تلك العروض للتجارة ; فعلى صاحبها فيها الزكاة حين يبيعها ، إذا  كان  حبسها سنة من يوم زكى المال الذي ابتاعها به ، انتهى في " الموطإ " ،  وهذا  في المحتكر ، أما المدير فإنه يقومها بعد حول من زكاته ، كما في "  المدونة "  عن ابن القاسم . 

هذا هو حاصل مذهب مالك    - رحمه الله - فيما تجب فيه الزكاة من الثمار والحبوب ، ومذهب  الشافعي    - رحمه الله : أنه لا تجب الزكاة في شيء من ثمار الأشجار أيضا ، إلا فيما كان قوتا يدخر ، وذلك عنده التمر والزبيب فقط ، كما تقدم عن مالك  ،   ولا تجب عنده في سواهما من الثمار كالتين ، والتفاح ، والسفرجل ، والرمان  ،  ونحو ذلك ; لأنه ليس من الأقوات ولا من الأموال المدخرة ، ولا تجب عنده  في  طلع الفحال ; لأنه لا يجيء منه الثمار . 

واختلف قوله في الزيتون ، فقال في القديم ، تجب فيه الزكاة ; لما روي عن عمر    - رضي الله عنه - أنه جعل في الزيت العشر ، وعن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - أنه قال : في الزيتون الزكاة ، وقال في الجديد : لا زكاة في الزيتون   ; لأنه ليس بقوت فهو كالخضراوات . 
واختلف قول  الشافعي    - رحمه الله - أيضا في الورس ، فقال في القديم : تجب فيه الزكاة ، لما روي أن  أبا بكر الصديق    - رضي الله عنه - كتب إلى بني خفاش  ، أن أدوا زكاة الذرة والورس ، وقال في الجديد : لا زكاة فيه ; لأنه نبت لا يقتات ، فأشبه الخضراوات ، وقال  الشافعي    - رحمه الله - من قال : لا عشر في الورس لم يوجب في الزعفران ، ومن قال : يجب في الورس ، فيحتمل أن يوجب في الزعفران ; لأنهما   [ ص:  499 ] طيبان  ، ويحتمل ألا يوجب في الزعفران ، ويفرق بينهما بأن الورس شجر  له ساق ،  والزعفران نبات ، واختلف قوله أيضا في العسل فقال في القديم :  يحتمل أن تجب  فيه ، ووجهه ما روي أن بني شبابة      " بطن من فهم " كانوا يؤدون إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من  نحل  كان عندهم العشر ، من عشر قرب قربة ، وقال في الجديد : لا تجب ; لأنه  ليس  بقوت فلا يجب فيه العشر كالبيض . 

واختلف قوله أيضا في القرطم ، وهو حب العصفر ، فقال في القديم : تجب إن صح فيه حديث أبي بكر    - رضي الله عنه - وقال في الجديد : لا تجب ; لأنه ليس بقوت ، فأشبه الخضراوات ، قاله كله صاحب " المهذب " ، وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : الأثر المروي عن عمر    : " أنه جعل في الزيت العشر " ، ضعيف ، رواه البيهقي  ، وقال : إسناده منقطع ، وراويه ليس بقوي ، قال : وأصح ما روي في الزيتون قول  الزهري    : مضت السنة في زكاة الزيتون ،   أن يؤخذ ممن عصر زيتونه حين يعصره ، فيما سقت السماء أو كان بعلا العشر ،   وفيما سقي برش الناضح نصف العشر ، وهذا موقوف لا يعلم اشتهاره ، ولا يحتج   به على الصحيح . 

وقال البيهقي    : وحديث  معاذ بن جبل  ،  وأبي موسى الأشعري    - رضي الله عنهما - أعلى ، وأولى أن يؤخذ به ، يعني روايتهما : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال لهما ، لما بعثهما إلى اليمن    :   " لا تأخذا في الصدقة إلا من هذه الأصناف الأربعة : الشعير ، والحنطة ، والتمر ، والزبيب "   . 

وأما الأثر المذكور عن  ابن عباس  فضعيف أيضا ، والأثر المذكور عن  أبي بكر الصديق    - رضي الله عنه - ضعيف أيضا ، ذكره  الشافعي  وضعفه هو وغيره ، واتفق الحفاظ على ضعفه ، واتفق أصحابنا في كتب المذهب على ضعفه ، قال البيهقي      : ولم يثبت في هذا إسناد تقوم به حجة ، قال : والأصل عدم الوجوب فلا  زكاة  فيما لم يرد فيه حديث صحيح ، أو كان في معنى ما ورد به حديث صحيح ،  وأما  حديث بني شبابة  في العسل فرواه أبو داود  ، والبيهقي  ، وغيرهما من رواية  عمرو بن شعيب  عن أبيه ، عن جده بإسناد ضعيف ، قال الترمذي  في جامعه : لا يصح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذا كبير شيء ، قال البيهقي    : قال الترمذي  في كتاب " العلل " : قال  البخاري    : ليس في زكاة العسل شيء يصح . 

فالحاصل أن جميع الآثار ، والأحاديث التي في هذا الفصل ضعيفة ، انتهى كلام   [ ص: 500 ] النووي    . 

وقال ابن حجر  في " التلخيص " في أثر عمر  المذكور في الزيتون : رواه البيهقي  بإسناد منقطع ، والراوي له عثمان بن عطاء  ضعيف ، قال : وأصح ما في الباب قول  ابن شهاب    : " مضت السنة في زكاة الزيتون " إلخ . 

وقال في " التلخيص " أيضا ، في أثر  ابن عباس  المذكور في الزيتون : ذكره " صاحب المهذب " ، عن  ابن عباس  ، وضعفه النووي  ، وقد أخرجه  ابن أبي شيبة  ، وفي إسناده  ليث بن أبي سليم    . 

وقال ابن حجر  أيضا : روى الحاكم  في تاريخ " نيسابور " من طريق عروة ، عن عائشة  مرفوعا :   " الزكاة في خمس : في البر ، والشعير ، والأعناب ، والنخيل ، والزيتون " ، وفي إسناده عثمان بن عبد الرحمن ، وهو الوقاصي    : متروك الحديث . 

وقال ابن حجر  في الأثر المذكور عن أبي بكر      : أنه كان يأخذ الزكاة من حب العصفر ، وهو القرطم ، لم أجد له أصلا ،   وقال في " التلخيص " أيضا في خبر أخذه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - زكاة العسل :   أخرجه الترمذي  من حديث  ابن عمر    : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " في العسل في كل عشرة أزقاق زق " ، وقال في إسناده مقال ، ولا يصح ، وفي إسناده صدقة السمين ، وهو ضعيف الحفظ . 

وقد خولف ، وقال  النسائي    : هذا حديث منكر ، ورواه البيهقي  ، وقال : تفرد به صدقة ، وهو ضعيف ، وقد تابعه طلحة بن زيد  ، عن  موسى بن يسار  ، ذكره المروزي  ، ونقل عن أحمد  تضعيفه ، وذكر الترمذي  أنه سأل  البخاري  عنه ، فقال : هو عن نافع ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مرسل ، ونقل الحاكم  في تاريخ " نيسابور " ، عن أبي حاتم  ، عن أبيه ، قال : حدث  محمد بن يحيى الذهلي  بحديث كاد أن يهلك ، حدث عن  عارم  ، عن  ابن المبارك  ، عن  أسامة بن زيد  ، عن أبيه ، عن  ابن عمر  مرفوعا :   " أخذ من العسل العشر "   . 

قال أبو حاتم    : وإنما هو عن  أسامة بن زيد  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده كذلك : حدثناه  عارم  ، وغيره قال : ولعله سقط من كتابه  عمرو بن شعيب  ، فدخله هذا الوهم . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (81)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ (7)
صـ 501 إلى صـ 505

**قال الترمذي    : وفي الباب عن  عبد الله بن عمرو  ، قلت : رواه أبو داود   والنسائي  من   [ ص: 501 ] رواية  عمرو بن الحارث المصري  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده قال :   " جاء هلال    " أحد بني متعان    " إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعشور نحل له ، وسأله أن يحمي واديا له يقال له " سلبة " فحماه له ، فلما ولى عمر  كتب إلى  سفيان بن وهب  ، إن أدى إليك ما كان يؤدي إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من عشور نحله فاحم له سلبة ، وإلا فإنما هو ذباب غيث يأكله من يشاء   . 

قال  الدارقطني    : يروى عن عبد الرحمن بن الحارث  ،  وابن لهيعة  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  مسندا ، ورواه  يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  مرسلا ، عن عمر  مرسلا ، قلت : فهذه علته ، وعبد الرحمن  ،  وابن لهيعة  ليسا من أهل الإتقان ، ولكن تابعهما  عمرو بن الحارث  أحد الثقات ، وتابعهما  أسامة بن زيد  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  عند  ابن ماجه  ، وغيره كما مضى . 

قال الترمذي    : وفيه عن أبي سيارة ، قلت : هو المتعي  ، قال :   " قلت يا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إن لي نحلا ، قال : " أد العشور " ، قال : قلت يا رسول الله احم لي جبلها ، رواه أبو داود  ،  وابن ماجه  ، والبيهقي  من رواية  سليمان بن موسى  ، عن أبي سيارة  ، وهو منقطع . 

قال  البخاري    : لم يدرك سليمان  أحدا من الصحابة ، وليس في زكاة العسل شيء يصح ، وقال أبو عمر    : لا تقوم بهذا حجة ، قال : وعن  أبي هريرة  ، قلت : رواه البيهقي  ، وفي إسناده عبد الله بن محرر ، وهو متروك ، ورواه أيضا من حديث سعد بن أبي ذباب    :   " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - استعمله على قومه ، وأنه قال لهم : " أدوا العشر في العسل " ، وأتى به عمر  ، فقبضه ، فباعه ، ثم جعله في صدقات المسلمين " ، وفي إسناده منير بن عبد الله  ضعفه  البخاري  ، والأزدي  ، وغيرهما . 

قال  الشافعي    : وسعد بن أبي ذباب  ، يحكي ما يدل على أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يأمر فيه بشيء ، وأنه شيء رآه هو فتطوع له به قومه ، وقال الزعفراني  ، عن  الشافعي    : الحديث في أن في العسل العشر ضعيف ، واختياري أنه لا يؤخذ منه ، وقال  البخاري    : لا يصح فيه شيء . 

وقال ابن المنذر    : ليس فيه شيء ثابت ، وفي " الموطأ " عن  عبد الله بن أبي بكر  قال : " جاء كتاب  عمر بن عبد العزيز  إلى أبي ، وهو بمنى    : ألا تأخذ من الخيل ، ولا من العسل صدقة   " ، انتهى كلام ابن حجر  بلفظه . 

 [ ص: 502 ] وقال في " التلخيص " أيضا : إن حديث معاذ    : أنه لم يأخذ زكاة العسل ، وأنه قال : " لم يأمرني فيه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بشيء " ، أخرجه أبو داود  في " المراسيل " ، والحميدي  في " مسنده " ،  وابن أبي شيبة  ، والبيهقي  من طريق  طاوس  عنه ، وفيه انقطاع بين  طاوس  ومعاذ  ، لكن قال البيهقي    : هو قوي ; لأن  طاوسا  كان عارفا بقضايا معاذ    . 

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه : ولا شك أن إخراج زكاته أحوط ، وهو مذهب الإمام أحمد    - رحمه الله - ونقله صاحب " المغني " عن مكحول  ،  والزهري  ،  وسليمان بن موسى  ،  والأوزاعي  ، وإسحاق    . 

وحجتهم الأحاديث التي رأيت ، ولا شيء فيه عند مالك  ،  والشافعي  في الجديد ،  وابن أبي ليلى  ،  والحسن بن صالح  ، وابن المنذر  ، وغيرهم . 

وحجتهم عدم صحة ما ورد فيه ، وأن الأصل براءة الذمة ، وأنه مائع خارج من حيوان فأشبه اللبن . 

وقال أبو حنيفة    : إن كان في أرض للعشر ففيه الزكاة ، وإلا فلا زكاة فيه ، ونصاب العسل ، قيل : خمسة أفراق ، وهو قول  الزهري  ، وقيل : خمسة أوسق ، وبه قال أبو يوسف  ، ومحمد    . 

وقال أبو حنيفة    : تجب  في قليله وكثيره ،  والفرق ستة عشر رطلا بالعراقي ، وقيل : ستون رطلا ، وقيل  : مائة وعشرون  رطلا ، وقيل : ثلاثة آصع ، وقيل : غير ذلك . قاله في "  المغني " . 

وأما الحبوب : فلا تجب الزكاة عند  الشافعي  إلا فيما يقتات ويدخر منها ، ولا زكاة عنده في شيء من الفواكه التي لا تقتات ولا تدخر ، ولا في شيء من الخضراوات ، فمذهبه يوافق مذهب مالك  ، كما قدمنا ، إلا أن  الشافعي  لا يضم بعض الأنواع إلى بعض ، ومالك  يضم القطاني بعضها إلى بعض في الزكاة ، وكذلك القمح ، والشعير ، والسلت ، كما تقدم .
وأما مذهب الإمام أحمد    - رحمه الله - فهو وجوب الزكاة فيما تنبته الأرض ، مما ييبس ، ويبقى ، مما يكال     . فأوصاف المزكي عنده مما تنبته الأرض ثلاثة : وهي الكيل ، والبقاء ،   واليبس ، فما كان كذلك من الحبوب والثمار وجبت فيه عنده ، سواء كان قوتا أم   لا ، وما لم يكن كذلك لم تجب فيه ; فتجب عنده في الحنطة ، والشعير ،   والسلت ،   [ ص: 503 ] والأرز ،  والذرة ،  والدخن ، والقطاني كالباقلا ، والعدس ، والحمص ، والأبازير  كالكمون ،  والكراويا ، والبزر كبزر الكتان ، والقثاء ، والخيار ، وحب  البقول كالرشاد  ، وحب الفجل ، والقرطم ، والسمسم ، ونحو ذلك من سائر الحبوب  ، كما تجب  عنده أيضا فيما جمع الأوصاف المذكورة من الثمار ، كالتمر ،  والزبيب ،  واللوز ، والفستق ، والبندق . ولا زكاة عنده في شيء من الفواكه     : كالخوخ ، والإجاص ، والكمثرى ، والتفاح ، والتين ، والجوز ، ولا في  شيء  من الخضر : كالقثاء ، والخيار ، والباذنجان ، واللفت ، والجزر ، ونحو  ذلك .  

ويروى نحو ما ذكرنا عن أحمد  في الحبوب ، عن عطاء  ، وأبي يوسف  ، ومحمد  ، وقال أبو عبد الله بن حامد    : لا شيء في الأبازير ، ولا البزر ، ولا حب البقول . 

قال صاحب " المغني " : ولعله لا يوجب الزكاة إلا فيما كان قوتا ، أو أدما ;   لأن ما عداه لا نص فيه ، ولا هو في معنى المنصوص ; فيبقى على النفي  الأصلي  . ولا زكاة في مشهور مذهب أحمد     -  رحمه الله - فيما ينبت من المباح الذي لا يملك ، إلا بأخذه : كالبطم ،   وشعير الجبل ، وبزر قطونا ، وبزر البقلة ، وحب النمام ، وبزر الأشنان ،   ونحو ذلك ، وعن القاضي : أنه تجب فيه الزكاة ، إذا نبت بأرضه . 

والصحيح الأول ، فإن تساقط في أرضه حب كحنطة مثلا فنبت ، ففيه الزكاة ; لأنه يملكه . ولا تجب الزكاة فيما ليس بحب ، ولا ثمر ،   سواء وجد فيه الكيل والادخار أو لم يوجد ، فلا تجب في ورق مثل ورق السدر ،   والخطمي ، والأشنان ، والصعتر ، والآس ، ونحوه ; لأنه ليس بمنصوص عليه ،   ولا في معنى المنصوص ، ولا زكاة عنده في الأزهار : كالزعفران ، والعصفر ،   والقطن ; لأنها ليست بحب ، ولا ثمر ، ولا هي بمكيل ; فلم تجب فيها زكاة   كالخضراوات . 

قال الإمام أحمد    - رحمه الله : ليس في القطن شيء ، وقال : ليس في الزعفران زكاة ، وهو ظاهر كلام الخرقي ، واختيار أبي بكر  ، قاله  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " . 

واختلفت عن أحمد    - رحمه الله - الرواية في الزيتون   : فروى عنه ابنه صالح : أن فيه الزكاة ، وروي عنه : أنه لا زكاة فيه ، وهو اختيار أبي بكر  ، وظاهر كلام الخرقي يقتضيه ، قاله أيضا صاحب المغني ، وأما أبو حنيفة    - رحمه الله - فإنه قائل بوجوب الزكاة في كل ما تنبته الأرض ، طعاما كان أو غيره ، وقال أبو يوسف  عنه : إلا الحطب ، والحشيش ، والقصب ، والتبن ، والسعف ، وقصب الذريرة ، وقصب السكر . اهـ . والذريرة : قصب   [ ص: 504 ] يجاء به من الهند ، كقصب النشاب ، أحمر يتداوى به ، وممن قال مثل قول أبي حنيفة النخعي  ، وروي نحوه عن  عمر بن عبد العزيز  ، وهو قول  حماد بن أبي سليمان  شيخ أبي حنيفة  ، ونصره  ابن العربي المالكي  في أحكامه ، قال : وأما أبو حنيفة  فجعل   الآية مرآته فأبصر الحق . هذا هو حاصل مذاهب الأئمة الأربعة - رضي الله   عنهم - في تعيين ما تجب فيه الزكاة مما تنبته الأرض ، وسنشير إن شاء الله   إلى دليل كل واحد منهم فيما ذهب إليه . 

أما أبو حنيفة    : فقد احتج على وجوب الزكاة في كل ما تنبته الأرض من قليل وكثير بعموم هذه الآية الكريمة التي نحن بصددها ; لأن الله قال فيها : وآتوا حقه يوم حصاده   [ 6 \ 141 ] الآية ، وبعموم قوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا أنفقوا من طيبات ما كسبتم ومما أخرجنا لكم من الأرض الآية [ 2 \ 267 ] ، وبعموم قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " فيما سقت السماء العشر " ، الحديث ، ولم يقبل تخصيصه بحديث :   " ليس فيما دون خمسة أوسق صدقة "     ; لأن القاعدة المقررة في أصوله - رحمه الله : أن العام قطعي الشمول ،   والتناول لجميع أفراده كما أشار له في " مراقي السعود " بقوله : [ الرجز ] 


**وهو على فرد يدل حتما وفهم الاستغراق ليس جزما     بل هو عند الجل بالرجحان 
والقطع فيه مذهب النعمان * *

فما كان أقل من خمسة أوسق يدخل عنده دخولا مجزوما به في عموم الآيات   المذكورة والحديث ، فلا يلزم عنده تخصيص العام بالخاص ، بل يتعارضان ،   وتقديم ما دل على الوجوب أولى من تقديم ما دل على غيره للاحتياط في الخروج   من عهدة الطلب . 

وأما مالك   والشافعي    - رحمهما الله تعالى - فحجتهما في قولهما : إنه لا زكاة غير النخل والعنب من الأشجار ، ولا في شيء من الحبوب إلا فيما يقتات ويدخر ، ولا زكاة في الفواكه ولا الخضراوات ; لأن النص والإجماع دلا على وجوب الزكاة في الحنطة ،   والشعير ، والتمر ، والزبيب ، وكل واحد منها مقتات مدخر ، فألحقوا بها كل   ما كان في معناها لكونه مقتاتا ومدخرا ، ولم يريا أن في الأشجار مقتاتا  ولا  مدخرا غير التمر والزبيب ; فلم يشاركهما في العلة غيرهما من الثمار ،  ولذا  قال جماعة من أصحاب مالك  بوجوبها في التين   [ ص: 505 ] على أصول مذهب مالك    ; لأنه كالزبيب في الاقتيات والادخار . 

وقال  ابن عبد البر    : الظاهر أن مالكا  ما   كان يعلم أن التين كذلك ، وأما الحبوب فيوجد فيها الاقتيات والادخار ،   فألحقا بالحنطة والشعير كل ما كان مقتاتا مدخرا ، كالأرز ، والذرة ، والدخن   ، والقطاني ، ونحو ذلك ، فهو إلحاق منهما - رحمهما الله - للمسكوت   بالمنطوق ; بجامع العلة التي هي عندهما الاقتيات والادخار ; لأن كونه   مقتاتا مدخرا مناسب لوجوب الصدقة فيه ; لاحتياج المساكين إلى قوت يأكلون   منه ويدخرون . 

وأما أحمد    - رحمه الله - فحجته في قوله : إن الزكاة تجب فيما يبقى وييبس ويكال ،   أما ما لا ييبس ولا يبقى ، كالفواكه ، والخضراوات ، لم تكن تؤخذ منه   الزكاة في زمنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولا زمن الخلفاء الراشدين . 

ودليله في اشتراطه الكيل قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " ليس فيما دون خمسة أوسق صدقة " ، قال : فبين النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن محل الواجب في الوسق ، وهو خاص بالمكيل ، كما سيأتي بيانه إن شاء الله تعالى . 

أما دليل الجمهور منهم مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد    - رحمهم الله - على أن الفواكه والخضراوات لا زكاة فيها فظاهر ; لأن الخضراوات كانت كثيرة بالمدينة  جدا ، والفواكه كانت كثيرة بالطائف ، ولم ينقل عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولا عن أحد من أصحابه أنه أخذ الزكاة من شيء من ذلك . 

قال القرطبي  في تفسير  هذه الآية : وقد كان  بالطائف الرمان ، والفرسك ، والأترج ، فما اعترضه رسول  الله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - ولا ذكره ، ولا أحد من خلفائه ، قلت : وهذا  وإن لم يذكره في  الأحكام هو الصحيح في المسألة ، وأن الخضراوات ليس فيها  شيء ، وأما الآية  فقد اختلف فيها : هل هي محكمة أو منسوخة ، أو محمولة على  الندب ؟ ولا قاطع  يبين أحد محاملها ، بل القاطع المعلوم ما ذكره ابن بكير  في أحكامه : أن  الكوفة افتتحت بعد موت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وبعد  استقرار الأحكام  بالمدينة  ، أفيجوز أن يتوهم متوهم ، أو من له أدنى بصيرة أن تكون شريعة مثل هذه عطلت فلم يعمل بها في دار الهجرة ومستقر الوحي ، ولا خلافة أبي بكر  حتى عمل بذلك الكوفيون ؟ إن هذه لمصيبة فيمن ظن هذا ، أو قال به . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (82)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ (8)
صـ 506 إلى صـ 510

**قلت : ومما يدل على هذا من معنى التنزيل قوله تعالى : ياأيها الرسول بلغ ما أنزل إليك من ربك وإن لم تفعل فما بلغت رسالته   [ 5 \ 67 ] ، أتراه يكتم شيئا أمر بتبليغه   [ ص: 506 ] أو بيانه ؟ حاشاه من ذلك ، وقال تعالى : اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم   [ 5 \ 3 ] ، ومن كمال الدين كونه لم يأخذ من الخضراوات شيئا ، وقال  جابر بن عبد الله    - رضي الله عنهما - فيما رواه  الدارقطني    : إن المقاثئ كانت تكون عندنا تخرج عشرة آلاف فلا يكون فيها شيء . وقال  الزهري  والحسن    : تزكى أثمان الخضر إذا أينعت وبلغ الثمن مائتي درهم ، وقاله  الأوزاعي  في ثمن الفواكه ، ولا حجة في قولهما لما ذكرنا . 

وقد روى الترمذي  عن معاذ    : أنه كتب إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يسأله عن الخضراوات ، وهي البقول ، فقال : " ليس فيها شيء " ، وقد روي هذا المعنى عن جابر  ، وأنس  ، وعلي  ، ومحمد بن عبد الله بن جحش  ، وأبي موسى  ، وعائشة  ، ذكر أحاديثهم  الدارقطني    - رحمه الله - وقال الترمذي    : ليس يصح في هذا الباب عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شيء ، واحتج بعض أصحاب أبي حنيفة    - رحمه الله - بحديث  صالح بن موسى  عن منصور  ، عن إبراهيم  ، عن الأسود  ، عن عائشة  قالت : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " فيما أنبتت الأرض من الخضر زكاة " ، قال أبو عمر    : وهذا حديث لم يروه من ثقات أصحاب منصور  أحد هكذا ، وإنما هو من قول إبراهيم    . 

قلت وإذا سقط الاستدلال من جهة السنة لضعف أسانيدها ، لم يبق إلا ما ذكرناه   من تخصيص عموم الآية ، وعموم قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " فيما سقت السماء العشر " ، بما ذكرنا . اهـ . كلام القرطبي    . 

وحجة من قال : بأنه لا زكاة في غير الأربعة المجمع عليها التي هي : الحنطة ،   والشعير ، والتمر ، والزبيب ، هي الأحاديث التي قدمنا في أول هذا المبحث ،   وفيها حديث معاذ  وأبي موسى  الذي تقدم عن البيهقي  أنه قوي متصل ، وقال أبو يوسف  ومحمد    : ليس في شيء من الخضر زكاة إلا ما كانت له ثمرة باقية ، سوى الزعفران ونحوه مما يوزن ففيه الزكاة ، وكان محمد  يعتبر   في العصفر ، والكتان ، والبزر ، فإذا بلغ بزرهما من القرطم والكتان خمسة   أوسق ; كان العصفر والكتان تبعا للبزر ، وأخذ منه العشر أو نصف العشر ،   وأما القطن فليس عنده فيما دون خمسة أحمال شيء ، والحمل ثلاثمائة من بالعراقي ، والورس والزعفران ليس فيما دون خمسة أمنان منهما شيء ، فإذا بلغ أحدهما خمسة أمنان كانت فيه الصدقة ، وقال أبو يوسف    : وكذلك قصب السكر الذي يكون منه السكر ، ويكون في أرض العشر دون أرض الخراج فيه ما في الزعفران ، وأوجب  عبد الملك بن الماجشون  الزكاة في أصول الثمار دون البقول ، وهو مخالف لما عليه أهل مذهبه مالك  وأصحابه . قاله القرطبي    .
[ ص: 507 ] تنبيه 

من قال : لا زكاة في الرمان ، وهم جمهور العلماء ، ومن قال : لا زكاة في   الزيتون ، يلزم على قول كل منهم أن تكون الآية التي نحن بصددها التي هي   قوله تعالى : وآتوا حقه يوم حصاده ، منسوخة أو مرادا بها غير الزكاة ; لأنها على تقدير أنها محكمة ، وأنها في الزكاة المفروضة ، لا يمكن معها القول بعدم زكاة الزيتون والرمان   ; لأنها على ذلك صريحة فيها ; لأن المذكورات في قوله تعالى : والنخل والزرع مختلفا أكله والزيتون والرمان متشابها وغير متشابه ، يرجع إلى كلها الضمير في قوله : كلوا من ثمره   [ 6 \ 141 ] ، وقوله : وآتوا حقه يوم حصاده ،   كما هو واضح لا لبس فيه . فيدخل فيه الزيتون والرمان دخولا أوليا لا شك   فيه ، فقول أكثر أهل العلم بعدم الزكاة في الرمان يقوي القول بنسخ الآية ،   أو أنها في غير الزكاة المفروضة ، والله تعالى أعلم ، وعنأبي يوسف    : أنه أوجب الزكاة في الحناء ، واعلم أن مذهب  داود بن علي الظاهري  في   هذه المسألة قوي جدا من جهة النظر ; لأنه قال : ما أنبتته الأرض ضربان :   موسق ، وغير موسق ، فما كان موسقا وجبت الزكاة فيما بلغ منه خمسة أوسق ;   لقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " ليس فيما دون خمسة أوسق صدقة ولا زكاة فيما دونها منه " ، وما كان غير موسق ففي قليله وكثيره الزكاة ; لعموم قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فيما سقت السماء العشر " ، ولا يخصص بحديث :   " ليس فيما دون خمسة أوسق صدقة "   ; لأنه غير موسق أصلا . 

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه : وهذا القول هو أسعد الأقوال بظاهر النصوص وفيه   نوع من الجمع بينها ، إلا أنه يرد عليه ما قدمنا من أنه - صلى الله عليه   وسلم - لم يتعرض للخضراوات مع كثرتها في المدينة ، ولا الفواكه مع كثرتها   بالطائف ، ولو كان العموم شاملا لذلك لبينه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وإذا   عرفت كلام العلماء في تعيين ما تجب فيه الزكاة ، وأدلة أقوالهم مما ذكرنا .   

فاعلم أن جمهور العلماء قالوا : لا تجب الزكاة إلا في خمسة أوسق فصاعدا ; لقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " ليس فيما دون خمسة أوسق صدقة " الحديث . أخرجه الشيخان من حديث  أبي سعيد الخدري    - رضي الله عنه - ومسلم من حديث جابر    - رضي الله عنه . 

وممن قال بهذا الأئمة الثلاثة : مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد    - رحمهم الله - وأصحابهم ، وهو قول  ابن عمر  ، وجابر  ،  وأبي أمامة بن سهل  ،  وعمر بن عبد العزيز  ،  وجابر بن زيد  ، والحسن  ، وعطاء  ، ومكحول  ، والحكم  ، والنخعي  ، وأهل المدينة   ،  والثوري   والأوزاعي  ، وابن أبي   [ ص: 508 ] ليلى  ، وأبي يوسف  ، ومحمد  ، وسائر أهل العلم ، كما نقله عنهم  ابن قدامة  وغيره . 

وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : لا نعلم أحدا خالف فيه إلا  أبا حنيفة  ، ومن تابعه ، ومجاهدا  ،   وقد أجمع جميع العلماء على أن الوسق ستون صاعا ، وهو بفتح الواو وكسرها   والفتح أشهر وأفصح ، وقيل : هو بالكسر اسم وبالفتح مصدر ، ويجمع على أوسق   في القلة وأوساق ، وعلى وسوق في الكثرة . واعلم أن الصاع أربعة أمداد بمده -   صلى الله عليه وسلم - والمد بالتقريب : ملء اليدين المتوسطتين ، لا   مقبوضتين ولا مبسوطتين ، وتحديده بالضبط وزن رطل وثلث بالبغدادي ، فمبلغ   الخمسة الأوسق من الأمداد ألف مد ومائتا مد ، ومن الصيعان ثلاثمائة ، وهي   بالوزن ألف رطل وستمائة رطل ، والرطل : وزن مائة وثمانية وعشرين درهما مكيا   ، وزاد بعض أهل العلم أربعة أسباع درهم ، كل درهم وزن خمسين وخمسي حبة من   مطلق الشعير ، كما حرره علماء المالكية ، ومالك    - رحمه الله - من أدرى الناس بحقيقة المد والصاع كما هو معلوم ، وقيل فيه غير ما ذكرنا . 

وأما الحكم الثالث من أحكام هذه المسألة الثالثة المذكورة في أول هذا   المبحث ، وهو تعيين القدر الواجب إخراجه ، فلا خلاف فيه بين العلماء وهو   العشر فيما ليس في سقيه مشقة ، كالذي يسقيه المطر ، أو النهر ، أو عروقه في   الأرض ، وأما ما يسقى بالآلة كالذي يسقى بالنواضح ففيه نصف العشر ، وهذا ثابت عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من حديث جابر  ،  وابن عمر  ،   فإن سقى تارة بمطر السماء مثلا ، وتارة بالسانية فإن استويا فثلاثة أرباع   العشر ، بلا خلاف بين العلماء ، وإن كان أحد الأمرين أغلب فقيل : يغلب   الأكثر ويكون الأقل تبعا له ، وبه قال أحمد  ، وأبو حنيفة  ،  والثوري  ، وعطاء  ، وهو أحد قولي  الشافعي  ، وقيل : يؤخذ بالتقسيط ، وهذان القولان كل منهما شهره بعض المالكية ، وحكى بعضهم رواية عن مالك    : أن المعتبر ما حيي به الزرع وتم ، وممن قال بالتقسيط من الحنابلة : ابن حامد  ، فإن جهل المقدار وجب العشر احتياطا ، كما نص عليه الإمام  أحمد بن حنبل    - رحمه الله - في رواية عبد الله  ،   قاله في " المغني " ; وعلله بأن الأصل وجوب العشر وإنما يسقط نصفه بتحقق   الكلفة ، وإذا لم يتحقق المسقط وجب البقاء على الأصل وهو ظاهر جدا . وإن   اختلف الساعي ورب المال في أيهما سقى به أكثر ؟ فالقول قول رب المال بغير   يمين ; لأن الناس لا يستحلفون على صدقاتهم ، ولا وقص في الحبوب والثمار ،   بل كل ما زاد على النصاب أخرج منه بحسبه .
[ ص: 509 ] مسائل تتعلق بهذا المبحث 

المسألة الأولى : قد قدمنا إجماع العلماء على وجوب الزكاة في التمر والزبيب ،   وجمهورهم على أنهما يخرصان إذا بدا صلاحهما ; لأن المالكين يحتاجون إلى   أكل الرطب والعنب ; فبسبب ذلك شرع خرص التمر والعنب ، ويخرص كل واحد منهما   شجرة شجرة ، حتى يعلم قدر ما في الجميع الآن من الأوساق ، ثم يسقط منه قدر   ما ينقصه الجفاف ، فلو كان فيه خمسة أوسق من العنب أو الرطب ، وإذا جف  كانت  أربعة أوسق مثلا ، فلا زكاة فيه ; لأن النصاب معتبر من التمر والزبيب   اليابسين ، لا من الرطب والعنب ، وإذا خرص على الوجه الذي ذكرنا خلى بين   مالكيه وبينه ، وبعد الجذاذ يأتون بقدر الزكاة على الخرص المذكور تمرا أو   زبيبا ، وبذلك يحصل الجمع بين الاحتياط للفقراء ، والرفق بأرباب الثمار ،   فإن أصابته بعد الخرص جائحة ، اعتبرت ، وسقطت زكاة ما اجتاحته الجائحة ، فإن بقي بعدها خمسة أوسق فصاعدا أخرج الزكاة ، وإلا فلا . ولا خلاف في اعتبار الجائحة بعد الخرص بين العلماء . 

وممن قال بخرص النخيل والأعناب   : الأئمة الثلاثة : مالك ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد    - رحمهم الله تعالى -  وعمر بن الخطاب  ، وسهل بن أبي حثمة  ، ومروان  ،  والقاسم بن محمد  ، والحسن  ، وعطاء  ،  والزهري  ،  وعمرو بن دينار  ،  وعبد الكريم بن أبي المخارق  ، وأبو عبيد  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وأكثر أهل العلم كما نقله عنهم  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " ، وحكي عن  الشعبي    : أن الخرص بدعة ، ومنعه  الثوري  ، وقال أبو حنيفة  وأصحابه : الخرص ظن وتخمين لا يلزم به حكم ، وإنما كان الخرص تخويفا للقائمين على الثمار ; لئلا يخونوا ، فأما أن يلزم به حكم فلا . 

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه : لا يخفى أن هذا القول تبطله نصوص السنة الصحيحة   الصريحة ، فمن ذلك ما أخرجه الشيخان في " صحيحيهما " من حديث  أبي حميد الساعدي    - رضي الله عنه - قال : خرجنا مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في غزوة " تبوك " فأتينا وادي القرى  على   حديقة لامرأة ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم : " اخرصوها " ،   فخرصناها ، وخرصها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عشرة أوسق ، وقال : "   أحصيها حتى نرجع إليك ، إن شاء الله " ، وانطلقنا حتى قدمنا تبوك  ، فذكر الحديث . 

قال : " ثم أقبلنا حتى قدمنا وادي القرى  ، فسأل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المرأة عن حديقتها   [ ص: 510 ] كم بلغ ثمرها ؟ قالت : بلغ عشرة أوسق " ، فهذا الحديث المتفق عليه دليل واضح على مشروعية الخرص ، كما ترى . 

وعن عتاب بن أسيد    - رضي الله عنه :   " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يبعث على الناس من يخرص عليهم كرومهم وثمارهم " أخرجه أبو داود  ،  والترمذي  ،  وابن ماجه  ،  وابن حبان    . 

وعن عتاب    - رضي الله عنه - أيضا قال : " أمر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يخرص العنب ، كما يخرص النخل ، فتؤخذ زكاته زبيبا كما تؤخذ صدقة النخل تمرا   " ، أخرجه أيضا أبو داود  ،  والترمذي  ،  والنسائي  ،  وابن حبان  ،  والدارقطني    . 

والتحقيق في حديث عتاب  هذا : أنه من مراسيل  سعيد بن المسيب    - رحمه الله تعالى ; لأنه لم يدرك عتابا    ; لأن مولد سعيد  في خلافة عمر  ، وعتاب  مات يوم مات أبو بكر    - رضي الله عنهما - وقد أثبت الحجة بمراسيل سعيد  كثير ممن يقولون بعدم الاحتجاج بالمرسل ، وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : إن من أصحابنا : من قال يحتج بمراسيل  ابن المسيب  مطلقا   ، والأصح أنه إنما يحتج بمراسيله إذا اعتضدت بأحد أربعة أمور : أن يسند ،   أو يرسل من جهة أخرى ، أو يقول به بعض الصحابة ، أو أكثر العلماء ، وقد  وجد  ذلك هنا ; فقد أجمع العلماء من الصحابة ، والتابعين ، ومن بعدهم على  وجوب الزكاة في التمر ، والزبيب   . 

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه : وبما ذكره النووي  تعلم   اتفاق الشافعية على الاحتجاج بهذا المرسل ، والأئمة الثلاثة يحتجون   بالمرسل مطلقا ، فظهر إجماع المذاهب الأربعة على الاحتجاج بمثل هذا المرسل ،   وروى هذا الحديث  الدارقطني  بسند فيه  الواقدي  متصلا ، فقال عن  سعيد بن المسيب  ، عن  المسور بن مخرمة  ، عن عتاب بن أسيد    . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (83)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ (9)
صـ 511 إلى صـ 515

**وعن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - قالت : " كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يبعث  عبد الله بن رواحة  ،   فيخرص النخل حين يطيب قبل أن يؤكل منه ، ثم يخير يهود يأخذونه بذلك الخرص  ،  أو يدفعونه إليهم بذلك الخرص ; لكي يحصي الزكاة قبل أن تؤكل الثمار  وتفرق   " ، أخرجه أحمد  ، وأبو داود  ، وقد أعل بأن فيه واسطة بين  ابن جريج   والزهري  ، ولم يعرف ، وقد رواه عبد الرزاق   والدارقطني  بدون الواسطة المذكورة ،  وابن جريج  مدلس ; فلعله تركها تدليسا ، قاله ابن حجر  ، وقال ذكر  الدارقطني  الاختلاف فيه قال : فرواه  صالح بن أبي الأخضر  ، عن  الزهري  ، عن  ابن المسيب  ، عن  أبي هريرة  ، وأرسله معمر  ، ومالك  ، وعقيل    : فلم يذكروا أبا   [ ص: 511 ] هريرة  ، وأخرج أبو داود  من طريق  ابن جريج    : أخبرني أبو الزبير  أنه سمع جابرا  يقول : خرصها  ابن رواحة  أربعين ألف وسق . 

وقال ابن حجر  في " التلخيص " أيضا : روى أحمد  من حديث  ابن عمر    : " أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعث  عبد الله بن رواحة  إلى خيبر  يخرص عليهم   " ، الحديث . 

وروى أبو داود   والدارقطني  من حديث جابر    : " لما فتح الله على رسوله خيبر  أقرهم ، وجعلها بينه وبينهم ، فبعث  عبد الله بن رواحة  فخرصها عليهم   " ، الحديث ، ورواه  ابن ماجه  من حديث  ابن عباس    . 

وروى  الدارقطني  عن سهل بن أبي حثمة    : " أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعث أباه خارصا ، فجاء رجل فقال : يا رسول الله ، إن أبا حثمة  قد زاد علي   " الحديث ، ثم ذكر ابن حجر  حديث عتاب  ، وحديث عائشة  اللذين قدمناهما ، ثم قال وفي الصحابة ، لأبي نعيم  من طريق الصلت بن زبيد بن الصلت  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده : أن   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - استعمله على الخرص ، فقال : " أثبت لنا   النصف ، وأبق لهم النصف ، فإنهم يسرقون ، ولا نصل إليهم "   . 

فبهذا الذي ذكرنا كله تعلم أن الخرص حكم ثابت عن رسول الله     - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا ظن وتخمين باطل ، بل هو اجتهاد ورد به الشرع   في معرفة قدر الثمر ، وإدراكه بالخرص الذي هو نوع من المقادير والمعايير ،   فهو كتقويم المتلفات ، ووقت الخرص حين يبدو صلاح الثمر ، كما قدمنا لما قدمنا من الرواية : " بأنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يبعث الخارص ، فيخرص عليهم النخل حين يطيب قبل أن يؤكل   " ، ولا خلاف في ذلك بين العلماء . 

والجمهور القائلون بالخرص اختلفوا في حكمه ، فقيل : هو سنة ; لأن النبي -   صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يأمر به ، وقيل : واجب ; لما تقدم في حديث عتاب  من قوله : " أمر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يخرص العنب     " ، الحديث المتقدم ، قالوا : الأمر للوجوب ، ولأنه إن ترك الخرص قد  يضيع  شيء من حق الفقراء ، والأظهر عدم الوجوب ; لأن الحكم بأن هذا الأمر  واجب  يستوجب تركه العقاب يحتاج إلى دليل ظاهر قوي ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

واختلف العلماء القائلون بالخرص ، هل على الخارص أن يترك شيئا ؟ ، فقال بعض العلماء : عليه أن يترك الثلث أو الربع ، لما رواه الإمام أحمد  ، وأصحاب السنن إلا  ابن ماجه  ،  وابن حبان  ، والحاكم  ، وصححاه عن سهل بن أبي حثمة    - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال   [ ص: 512 ] رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إذا خرصتم فخذوا ، ودعوا الثلث ، فإن لم تدعوا الثلث فدعوا الربع   " ، فإن قيل في إسناده عبد الرحمن بن مسعود بن نيار الراوي  ، عن سهل بن أبي حثمة  ، وقد قال البزار    : إنه انفرد به ، وقال  ابن القطان    : لا يعرف حاله ، فالجواب : أن له شاهدا بإسناد متفق على صحته : " أن  عمر بن الخطاب  أمر به ، قاله الحاكم  ، ومن شواهده : ما رواه  ابن عبد البر  عن جابر  مرفوعا : " خففوا في الخرص   " ، الحديث ، وفي إسناده  ابن لهيعة    . 

وممن قال بهذا القول الإمام أحمد  ، وإسحاق  ، والليث  ، وأبو عبيد  ، وغيرهم ، ومشهور مذهب مالك  ، والصحيح في مذهب  الشافعي    : أن الخارص لا يترك شيئا . 

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه : والقول بأنه يترك الثلث أو الربع هو الصواب ; لثبوت الحديث الذي صححه  ابن حبان  ، والحاكم  بذلك   ، ولم يثبت ما يعارضه ; ولأن الناس يحتاجون إلى أن يأكلوا ويطعموا  جيرانهم  ، وضيوفهم ، وأصدقاءهم ، وسؤالهم ; ولأن بعض الثمر يتساقط ،  وتنتابه الطير  ، وتأكل منه المارة ، فإن لم يترك لهم الخارص شيئا ،  فالظاهر أن لهم الأكل  بقدر ما كان يلزم إسقاطه ، ولا يحسب عليهم . 

وهذا مذهب  الإمام أحمد     - رحمه الله - وهو  مقتضى ما دل عليه الحديث المذكور ، فإن زاد الثمر أو  نقص عما خرصه به  الخارص ، فقال بعض العلماء : لا زكاة عليه فيما زاد ،  وتلزمه فيما نقص ;  لأنه حكم مضى . 

وقال بعضهم : يندب الإخراج في الزائد ، ولا تسقط عنه زكاة ما نقص . 

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه ، أما فيما بينه وبين الله ، فلا شك أنه لا تجب   عليه زكاة شيء لم يوجد ، وأما فيما بينه وبين الناس ، فإنها قد تجب عليه ،   قال خليل بن إسحاق المالكي  في " مختصره " : وإن زادت على تخريص عارف فالأحب الإخراج ، وهل على ظاهره أو الوجوب ؟ تأويلان . 

قال شارحه المواق من المدونة : قال مالك    : من خرص عليه أربعة أوسق فرفع خمسة أوسق أحببت له أن يزكي ابن يونس  ، قال بعض شيوخنا : لفظة أحببت ها هنا على الإيجاب ، وهو صواب كالحاكم  يحكم بحكم ، ثم يظهر أنه خطأ صراح .  ابن عرفة  ، على هذا حملها الأكثر ، وحملها ابن رشيد  ، وعياض  على الاستحباب . 

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه : ووجوب الزكاة في الزائد هو الأظهر ، وعليه أكثر   المالكية ، وهو الصحيح عند الشافعية ، وأما النقص : فإذا ثبت ببينة أنها   نقصت عما خرصت به ،   [ ص: 513 ] فالظاهر أنه تسقط عنه زكاة ما نقصت به ، وإن ادعى غلط الخارص   . 

فقد قال بعض أهل العلم : لم تقبل دعواه لأن الخارص أمين ، وقال بعض العلماء   : تقبل دعواه غلط الخارص ، إذا كانت مشبهة ، أما إذا كانت بعيدة ، كدعواه   زيادة النصف أو الثلثين ، فلا يقبل قوله في الجميع ، وهذا التفصيل هو  مذهب  الشافعي  ، وأحمد  ،   إلا أن بعض الشافعية قال : يسقط عنه من الكثير الذي ادعى قدر النقص الذي   تقبل دعواه فيه ، وأما إن ادعى أن الخارص جار عليه عمدا ، فلا تقبل دعواه   عليه بلا خلاف ، كما لو ادعى جور الحاكم ، أو كذب الشاهد ، وكذا إذا ادعى   أنه غلط في الخرص ، ولم يبين قدر ما زاد لم يقبل منه ، نص عليه علماء   الشافعية ، وإن ادعى رب الثمر : أنه أصابته جائحة أذهبت بعضه ، فالظاهر تصديقه فيما يشبه قوله ، كما لو ادعى أن بعضه سرق بالليل مثلا قيل بيمين . 

وقيل : لا ، وإن أضاف هلاك الثمرة إلى سبب يكذبه الحس ، كأن يقول : هلكت   بحريق ، وقع في الجرين في وقت كذا ، وعلمنا أنه لم يحترق في ذلك الوقت لم   يلتفت إلى كلامه ، فإن علم وقوع السبب الذي ذكر ، وعموم أثره صدق بلا يمين ،   وإن اتهم حلف ، قيل : وجوبا ، وقيل : استحبابا ، وإن لم يعرف عدم السبب   المذكور ولا وجوده ، فالصحيح أنه يكلف بالبينة على وجود أصل السبب ، ثم   القول قوله في الهلاك به ، وهذا التفصيل الأخير للشافعية ذكره النووي  في شرح المهذب ، ووجهه ظاهر ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

وجمهور العلماء على أنه لا يخرص غير التمر ، والزبيب ، فلا يخرص الزيتون ، والزرع ، ولا غيرهما ، وأجازه بعض العلماء في الزيتون ، وأجازه بعضهم في سائر الحبوب . 

والصحيح أنه لا يجوز إلا في التمر ، والعنب لثلاثة أمور : 

الأول : أن النص الدال على الخرص لم يرد إلا فيهما كما تقدم في حديث عتاب بن أسيد  ، وغيره من الأحاديث . 

الثاني : أن غيرهما ليس في معناهما ; لأن الحاجة تدعو غالبا إلى أكل الرطب   قبل أن يكون تمرا ، والعنب قبل أن يكون زبيبا ، وليس غيرهما كذلك . 

الثالث : أن ثمرة النخل ظاهرة مجتمعة في عذوقها ، والعنب ظاهر أيضا مجتمع   في عناقيده ، فحرزهما ممكن ، بخلاف غيرهما من الحبوب ، فإنه متفرق في شجره ،   والزرع مستتر في سنبله . 

 [ ص: 514 ] والظاهر  أن ما جرت العادة بالحاجة  إلى أكله لا يحسب ; لما قدمنا ، وقال المالكية :  يحسب عليهم كلما أكلوه من  الحب ، ولا يحسب ما تأكله الدواب في درسها .
المسألة الثانية : لا يجوز إخراج زكاة الثمار إلا من التمر اليابس والزبيب اليابس ، وكذلك زكاة الحبوب لا يجوز إخراجها إلا من الحب اليابس بعد التصفية ، وهذا لا خلاف فيه بين العلماء ، وأجرة القيام على الثمار والحبوب حتى تيبس وتصفى من   خالص مال رب الثمرة والزرع ، فإن دفع زكاة التمر بسرا أو رطبا ، أو دفع   زكاة الزبيب عنبا ، لم يجزه ذلك ; لأنه دفع غير الواجب ; لأن الواجب تمر   وزبيب يابسان إجماعا . 

وقد قال  ابن قدامة  في  " المغني " : فإن  كان المخرج للرطب رب المال لم يجزه ، ولزمه إخراج الفضل  بعد التجفيف ;  لأنه أخرج غير الفرض فلم يجزه ، كما لو أخرج الصغير عن  الماشية الكبار ،  وهو نص صريح منه في أن الرطب غير الواجب ، وأن منزلته من  التمر الذي هو  الواجب كمنزلة صغار الماشية من الكبار التي هي الواجبة في  زكاة الماشية . 

وقال النووي  في " شرح  المهذب " ما نصه :  فلو أخرج الرطب والعنب في الحال لم يجزئه بلا خلاف ، ولو  أخذه الساعي غرمه  بلا خلاف ; لأنه قبضه بغير حق ، وكيف يغرمه فيه وجهان  مشهوران ذكرهما  المصنف في آخر الباب . 

الصحيح : الذي قطع به الجمهور ، ونص عليه  الشافعي    - رضي الله عنه - أنه يلزمه قيمته . 

والثاني : يلزمه مثله وهما مبنيان على أن الرطب والعنب مثليان أم لا ،   والصحيح المشهور أنهما ليسا مثليين ، ولو جف عند الساعي ، فإن كان قدر   الزكاة أجزأ ، وإلا رد التفاوت ، أو أخذه ، كذا قاله العراقيون وغيرهم ،   وحكى  ابن كج  وجها أنه لا يجزئ بحال لفساد القبض ، قال الرافعي    : وهذا الوجه أولى والمختار ما سبق . انتهى كلام النووي  بلفظه ، وهو صريح في عدم إجزاء الرطب والعنب بلا خلاف عند الشافعية . 

وقال صاحب " المهذب " ما نصه : فإن أخذ الرطب وجب رده ، وإن فات وجب رد   قيمته ، ومن أصحابنا من قال : يجب رد مثله ، والمذهب الأول لأنه لا مثل له ;   لأنه يتفاوت ، ولهذا لا يجوز بيع بعضه ببعض . اهـ . منه بلفظه ، وهو صريح   في عدم إجزاء   [ ص: 515 ] الرطب في زكاة التمر ، وهذا الذي ذكرنا عن عامة العلماء من أن الزكاة لا تؤخذ إلا من التمر ، والزبيب اليابسين ، هو مذهب مالك  وعامة أصحابه وفي الموطإ ما نصه : 

قال مالك    : الأمر  المجتمع عليه عندنا أن  النخل تخرص على أهلها وثمرها في رؤوسها إذا طاب وحل  بيعه ، ويؤخذ منه  صدقته تمرا عند الجذاذ ، إلى أن قال : وكذلك العمل في  الكرم . انتهى محل  الفرض منه بلفظه ، وفيه تصريح مالك     -  رحمه الله - بأن الأمر المجتمع عليه من علماء زمنه ، أن الزكاة تخرج  تمرا ،  وهو يدل دلالة واضحة على أن من ادعى جواز إخراجها من الرطب أو البسر  ،  فدعواه مخالفة للأمر المجتمع عليه عند مالك  وعلماء زمنه . 

ومن أوضح الأدلة على ذلك : أن البلح الذي لا يتتمر والعنب الذي لا يتزبب كبلح مصر  وعنبها ، لا يجوز الإخراج منه مع تعذر الواجب الذي هو التمر والزبيب اليابسان ، بل تدفع الزكاة من ثمنه أو قيمته عند مالك  وأصحابه ، فلم يجعلوا العنب والرطب أصلا ، ولم يقبلوهما بدلا عن الأصل ، وقالوا : بوجوب الثمن إن بيع ، والقيمة إن أكل . 

قال خليل  في مختصره :  وثمن غير ذي الزيت  وما لا يجف ، ومراده بقوله : وما لا يجف ، أن الرطب  والعنب اللذين لا  ييبسان يجب الإخراج من ثمنهما لا من نفس الرطب والعنب ،  وفي المواق في شرح  قول خليل  ، وإن لم يجف ما نصه : 

قال مالك    : إن كان رطب  هذا النخل لا يكون  تمرا ، ولا هذا العنب زبيبا ، فليخرص أن لو كان ذلك فيه  ممكنا ، فإن صح  في التقدير خمسة أوسق أخذ من ثمنه . انتهى محل الفرض منه  بلفظه ، وهو نص  صريح عن مالك  أنه  لا يرى إخراج الرطب ،  والعنب في الزكاة ; لعدوله عنهما إلى الثمن في حال  تعذر التمر والزبيب  اليابسين ، فكيف بالحالة التي لم يتعذرا فيها . 

والحاصل أن إخراج الرطب والعنب عما يبس من رطب وعنب ، لم يقل به أحد من   العلماء ، ولا دل عليه دليل من كتاب ولا سنة ولا قياس ، وأما الذي لا ييبس   كبلح مصر  وعنبها ، ففيه قول مرجوح عند المالكية بإجزاء الرطب والعنب ، ونقل هذا القول عن ابن رشد  ،   وسترى - إن شاء الله - في آخر هذا المبحث كلام الشافعية والحنابلة فيه ،   فإن قيل : فما الدليل على أنه لا يجزئ إلا التمر والزبيب اليابسان دون   الرطب والعنب ؟ 

فالجواب : أن ذلك دلت عليه عدة أدلة : 


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (84)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ (10)
صـ 516 إلى صـ 520

**
[ ص: 516 ] الأول : هو ما قدمنا من حديث عتاب بن أسيد    - رضي الله عنه - قال : " أمر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يخرص العنب كما يخرص النخل ؛ فتؤخذ زكاته زبيبا كما تؤخذ صدقة النخل تمرا   " ، وقد قدمنا أن هذا الحديث أخرجه أبو داود  ،  والترمذي  ،  والنسائي  ،  وابن حبان  ،  والدارقطني  ، وقد قدمنا أنه من مراسيل  سعيد بن المسيب  ، وقدمنا أيضا أن الاحتجاج بمثل هذا المرسل من مراسيل سعيد  صحيح عند الأئمة الأربعة ، فإذا علمت صحة الاحتجاج بحديث  سعيد بن المسيب  هذا ، فاعلم أنه نص صريح في : " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمر بخرص العنب والنخل ، وأن تؤخذ زكاة العنب زبيبا ، وصدقة النخيل تمرا ،   فمن ادعى جواز أخذ زكاة النخل رطبا أو بسرا ، فدعواه مخالفة لما أمر به   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ; لأنه أمر بأخذها في حال كونها تمرا في   النخل وزبيبا في العنب ، ومعلوم أن الحال وصف لصاحبها ، قيد لعاملها ،  فكون  زكاة النخل تمرا وصف لها أمر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بإخراجها  في  حال كونها متصفة به ، وكذلك كونها تمرا قيد لأخذها ، فهو تقييد من  النبي -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - لأخذها بأن يكون في حال كونها تمرا ، فيفهم  منه أنها  لا تؤخذ على غير تلك الحال ، ككونها رطبا مثلا ، وإذا اتضح لك أن  أخذها  رطبا - مثلا - مخالف لما أمر به - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فاعلم أنه  قال في  الحديث المتفق عليه : " من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه ، فهو رد   " ، وفي رواية في الصحيح : " من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد   " ، وفي الكتاب العزيز : فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره الآية [ 24 \ 63 ] . 

ومما يوضح لك أن إخراج الرطب مثلا في الزكاة مخالف لما سنه وشرعه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من أخذها تمرا ، وزبيبا يابسين ما ذكره البيهقي  في " السنن الكبرى " في باب " كيف تؤخذ زكاة النخل والعنب " ، فإنه قال فيه : وأخبرنا أبو الحسن بن أبي المعروف الفقيه المهرجاني  ، أنبأ بشر بن أحمد  ، أنبأ أحمد بن الحسين بن نصر الحذاء  ، ثنا علي بن عبد الله  ، ثنا  يزيد بن زريع  ، ثنا عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق  ، أخبرني  الزهري  ، عن  سعيد بن المسيب    : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أمر عتاب بن أسيد  أن يخرص العنب كما يخرص النخل ، ثم تؤدى زكاته زبيبا كما تؤدى زكاة النخل تمرا     " ، قال : فتلك سنة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في النخل والعنب .   اهـ منه بلفظه ، وفيه التصريح بأن : إخراج التمر والزبيب هو سنة رسول  الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - فمخرج الرطب والعنب مخالف لسنته - صلى الله  عليه  وسلم - كما ترى . 

الدليل الثاني : إجماع المسلمين على أن زكاة الثمار والحبوب من نوع ما تجب   الزكاة في عينه ، والعين الواجبة فيها الزكاة هي : التمر والزبيب اليابسان  ،  لا الرطب   [ ص: 517 ] والعنب بدليل إجماع  القائلين بالنصاب في الثمار ، على أن خمسة الأوسق التي هي النصاب لا تعتبر  من الرطب ، ولا من العنب ، فمن كان عنده خمسة أوسق من الرطب أو العنب ، ولكنها إذا جفت نقصت عن خمسة أوسق ،   فلا زكاة عليه ; لأن النصاب معتبر من التمر والزبيب اليابسين ، فلو أخرج   الزكاة من الرطب أو العنب لكان مخرجا من غير ما تجب في عينه الزكاة كما  ترى  ، ويدل له ما ذكره الزرقاني  في " شرح الموطإ " ، فإنه قال فيه في شرح قول مالك      : ثم يؤدون الزكاة على ما خرص عليهم ، ما نصه : ومبنى التخريص أن يحزر  ما  في النخل ، أو العنب من التمر اليابس إذا جذ ، على حسب جنسه ، وما علم  من  حاله أنه يصير إليه عند الإتمار ; لأن الزكاة إنما تؤخذ منه تمرا .  انتهى  محل الفرض منه بلفظه . 

وقد تقرر عند جماهير العلماء أن لفظة إنما للحصر وهو الحق ، فقول الزرقاني      : لأن الزكاة إنما تؤخذ منه تمرا ، معناه : حصر أخذ زكاة النخل في خصوص   التمر دون غيره من رطب ونحوه ; معللا بذلك اعتبار النصاب من التمر اليابس ;   لأن الإخراج مما تجب في عينه الزكاة من الثمار والحبوب وهو واضح ، ولا  يرد  على ما ذكرنا أن وقت وجوب الزكاة هو وقت طيب الثمر قبل أن يكون يابسا ;   لإجماع العلماء على أنه لا يجب إخراجها بالفعل إلا بعد أن يصير تمرا  يابسا ;  ولإجماعهم أيضا على أنه إن أصابته جائحة اعتبرت ، فتسقط زكاة ما  أجيح ،  كما تسقط زكاة الكل إن لم يبق منه نصاب ، وسيأتي له زيادة إيضاح . 

الدليل الثالث : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يأخذها تمرا بعد الجذاذ ، لا بلحا ، ولا رطبا ، والله جل وعلا يقول : لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة الآية [ 33 \ 21 ] ، ويقول : وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه الآية [ 59 \ 7 ] ، ويقول : من يطع الرسول فقد أطاع الله الآية [ 4 \ 80 ] ، ويقول : قل إن كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني الآية [ 3 \ 31 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

قال  البخاري  في " صحيحه " ، باب " أخذ صدقة التمر عند صرام النخل " : وهل يترك الصبي فيمس الصدقة ، حدثنا عمر بن محمد بن الحسن الأسدي  ، حدثنا أبي ، حدثنا  إبراهيم بن طهمان  ، عن  محمد بن زياد  ، عن  أبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - قال : " كان   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يؤتى بالتمر عند صرام النخل ، فيجيء  هذا  بتمره ، وهذا من تمره ، حتى يصير عنده كوما من تمر ، فجعل الحسن  والحسين      - رضي الله عنهما - يلعبان بذلك التمر ، فأخذ أحدهما تمرة فجعلها في فيه  ،  فنظر إليه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فأخرجها من فيه ، فقال : "   أما   [ ص: 518 ] علمت أن آل محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا يأكلون الصدقة   " . اهـ . 

فهذا الحديث الصحيح نص صريح في أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يأخذ صدقة   النخل تمرا بعد الجذاذ ، وقد تقرر في الأصول أن صيغة المضارع بعد لفظة كان   في نحو : كان يفعل كذا ، تدل على كثرة التكرار والمداومة على ذلك الفعل ،   فقول  أبي هريرة  في هذا الحديث المرفوع الصحيح : كان صلى الله عليه وسلم " يؤتى بالتمر عند صرام النخل   " . 

الحديث يدل دلالة واضحة على أن إخراج التمر عند الجذاذ هو   الذي كان يفعل دائما في زمنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو الذي يأخذ في   الزكاة ذلك التمر اليابس ، فمن ادعى جواز إخراج زكاة النخل رطبا أو بلحا ،   فهو مخالف لما كان عليه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

وقال ابن حجر  في " فتح الباري " في شرح هذا الحديث المذكور آنفا ما نصه : " قال الإسماعيلي      : قوله عند صرام النخل ، أي : بعد أن يصير تمرا ; لأن النخل قد يصرم وهو   رطب ، فيتمر في المربد ، ولكن ذلك لا يتطاول ، فحسن أن ينسب إلى الصرام ،   كما في قوله تعالى : وآتوا حقه يوم حصاده ، فإن المراد بعد أن يداس وينقى ، والله تعالى أعلم " ، اهـ . منه بلفظه وهو واضح فيما ذكرنا . 

وبما ذكرنا تعلم أن ما يدعيه بعض أهل العلم من المتأخرين من جواز إخراج زكاة النخل رطبا وبسرا غير صحيح ، ولا وجه له ، ولا دليل عليه ، وأما إن كان التمر لا ييبس ، كبلح مصر  ، وعنبها ، فقد قدمنا عن مالك  وأصحابه : أن الزكاة تخرج من ثمنه إن بيع ، أو قيمته إن أكل ، لا من نفس الرطب أو العنب . 

وقد قدمنا عن ابن رشد  قولا مرجوحا بإجزاء الرطب والعنب في خصوص ما لا ييبس ، ومذهب  الشافعي      - رحمه الله - في زكاة ما لا ييبس : أنه على القول بأن القسمة تمييز حق   لا بيع ، فيجوز القسم ، ويجعل العشر أو نصفه متميزا في نخلات ، ثم ينظر   المصدق ، فإن رأى أن يفرق عليهم فعل ، وإن رأى البيع وقسمة الثمن فعل ،   وأما على القول بأن القسمة بيع فلا تجوز في الرطب والعنب ، ويقبض المصدق   عشرها مشاعا بالتخلية بينه وبينها ، ويستقر عليه ملك المساكين ، ثم يبيعه   ويأخذ ثمنه ويفرقه عليهم ، وهكذا الحكم عنده فيما إذا احتيج إلى قطع الثمرة   رطبا ، خوفا عليها من العطش ونحوه . 

وحكم هذه المسألة في المذهب الحنبلي فيه قولان : 

أحدهما : أنه يخير الساعي بين أن يقاسم رب المال الثمرة قبل الجذاذ بالخرص ،   [ ص:  519 ] ويأخذ  نصيبهم نخلة مفردة ، ويأخذ ثمرتها ، وبين أن يجذها ويقاسمه  إياها بالكيل ،  ويقسم الثمرة في الفقراء ، وبين أن يبيعها من رب المال أو  غيره ، قبل  الجذاذ أو بعده ، ويقسم ثمنها في الفقراء . 

القول الثاني : أن عليه الزكاة من تمر وزبيب يابسين ، قاله أبو بكر  ، وذكر أن أحمد  رحمه الله نص عليه ، قاله صاحب " المغني " ، وهذا الذي ذكرنا هو حاصل مذهب أحمد    - رحمه الله - في المسألتين ، أعني الثمر الذي لا ييبس ، والذي احتيج لقطعه قبل اليبس .
المسألة الثالثة : اختلف في وقت وجوب الزكاة فيما تنبته الأرض من ثمر وحب ، فقال جمهور العلماء : تجب في الحب إذا اشتد ، وفي الثمر إذا بدا صلاحه ، فتعلق الوجوب عند طيب التمر ، ووجوب الإخراج بعد الجذاذ . 

وفائدة الخلاف أنه لو تصرف في الثمر والحب قبل الوجوب لم يكن عليه شيء ، وإن تصرف في ذلك بعد وجوب الزكاة لم تسقط الزكاة عنه . 

ومن فوائده أيضا : أنه إذا مات بعد وقت الوجوب زكيت على ملكه ، وإن مات قبل الوجوب زكيت على ملك الورثة ، وقال القرطبي  في تفسير هذه الآية : واختلف العلماء في وقت الوجوب على ثلاثة أقوال : 

الأول : أنه وقت الجذاذ ، قاله محمد بن مسلمة    ; لقوله تعالى : يوم حصاده   . 

الثاني : يوم الطيب ; لأن ما قبل الطيب يكون علفا ، لا قوتا ولا طعاما ،   فإذا طاب وحان الأكل الذي أنعم الله به ، وجب الحق الذي أمر الله به ، إذ   بتمام النعمة يجب شكر النعمة ، ويكون الإيتاء وقت الحصاد لما قد وجب يوم   الطيب . 

الثالث : أنه يكون بعد تمام الخرص ; لأنه حينئذ يتحقق الواجب فيه من الزكاة ، فيكون شرطا لوجوبها ، كمجيء الساعي في الغنم ، وبه قال المغيرة  ، والصحيح الأول ; لنص التنزيل ، والمشهور في المذهب الثاني ، وبه قال  الشافعي    . اهـ منه . 

وقد قدمنا أن مالكا    -  رحمه الله - يقول :  بأن كل ما أكله المالك أو تصدق به يحسب عليه ، وجمهور  العلماء يخالفونه -  رحمه الله - في ذلك ، واحتجوا لأن ما يأكله لا يحسب  عليه بقوله تعالى : كلوا من ثمره إذا أثمر وآتوا حقه يوم حصاده   . وبالحديث المتقدم : أن على الخارص أن يدع الثلث أو الربع ، وقوله تعالى : يوم حصاده ، قرأه ابن عامر ، وأبو عمرو  ، وعاصم  بفتح الحاء ، والباقون بكسرها ، وهما لغتان مشهورتان   [ ص: 520 ] كالصرام والصرام ، والجذاذ والجذاذ ، والقطاف والقطاف . 

فائدة : ينبغي لصاحب الحائط إذا أراد الجذاذ ألا يمنع المساكين من الدخول ، وأن يتصدق عليهم   ; لقوله تعالى في ذم أصحاب الجنة المذكورة في سورة القلم : إذ أقسموا ليصرمنها مصبحين الآيات [ \ 17 ] ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . قوله تعالى : قل لا أجد في ما أوحي إلي محرما على طاعم يطعمه إلا أن يكون ميتة أو دما مسفوحا الآية   [ 6 \ 145 ] . هذه الآية الكريمة صريحة في أنه لم يحرم من المطعومات إلا   هذه الأربعة المذكورة فيها ، التي هي : الميتة ، والدم ، ولحم الخنزير ،   وما أهل به لغير الله ، ولكنه تعالى بين في بعض المواضع تحريم غير   المذكورات ، كتصريحه بتحريم الخمر في سورة المائدة بقوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا إنما الخمر والميسر والأنصاب والأزلام رجس من عمل الشيطان فاجتنبوه لعلكم تفلحون   . 

وقال بعض العلماء لا يحرم مطعوم إلا هذه الأربعة المذكورة ، وهو قول يروى عن  ابن عمر  ،  وابن عباس  ، وعائشة  ، قال القرطبي    : ويروى عنهم أيضا خلافه ، وقال  البخاري  في " صحيحه " : حدثنا علي بن عبد الله  ، حدثنا سفيان  ، قال عمرو    : قلت  لجابر بن زيد    : يزعمون أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم " نهى عن لحوم الحمر الأهلية   " ، فقال : " قد كان يقول ذلك  الحكم ابن عمرو الغفاري  عندنا بالبصرة  ، ولكن أبى ذلك البحر ابن عباس  ، وقرأ : قل لا أجد في ما أوحي إلي محرما   . اهـ . وقال ابن خويز منداد  من المالكية : تضمنت هذه الآية تحليل كل شيء من الحيوان وغيره ، إلا ما استثني في الآية من الميتة ، والدم ، ولحم الخنزير . 

ولهذا قلنا : إن لحوم السباع وسائر الحيوان ما سوى الإنسان ، والخنزير مباحة . 

وقال القرطبي    : روي عن عائشة  ،  وابن عباس  ،  وابن عمر  إباحة أكل لحوم السباع ، والحمر ، والبغال ، وذكر حديث  البخاري  الذي قدمنا آنفا . 

ثم قال : وروي عن  ابن عمر  أنه سئل عن لحوم السباع ، فقال : لا بأس بها ، فقيل له حديث  أبي ثعلبة الخشني  ، فقال : لا ندع كتاب ربنا لحديث أعرابي يبول على ساقيه   . 

وسئل  الشعبي  عن لحم الفيل ، والأسد ، فتلا هذه الآية . 

وقال القاسم    : كانت عائشة  تقول - لما سمعت الناس يقولون : حرم كل ذي ناب من السباع - ذلك حلال ، وتتلو هذه الآية : قل لا أجد في ما أوحي إلي الآية . 



*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (85)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ (11)
صـ 521 إلى صـ 525

**  قال  مقيده - عفا الله عنه : اعلم أنا نريد في هذا المبحث أن نبين حجة من  قال  بعدم تحريم لحوم السباع ، والحمير ، ونحوها ، وحجة من قال بمنعها ، ثم  نذكر  الراجح بدليله . 

واعلم أولا : أن دعوى أنه لا يحرم مطعوم غير الأربعة المذكورة في هذه الآية   باطلة ، بإجماع المسلمين ; لإجماع جميع المسلمين ; ودلالة الكتاب والسنة   على تحريم الخمر ، فهو دليل قاطع على تحريم غير الأربعة . 

ومن زعم أن الخمر حلال لهذه  الآية ، فهو  كافر بلا نزاع بين العلماء ، وإذا عرفت ذلك فاعلم أن الذين  استدلوا بهذه  الآية على عدم تحريم ما ذكر ، قالوا : إن الله حصر المحرمات  فيها في  الأربعة المذكورة ، وحصرها أيضا في النحل فيها في قوله : إنما حرم عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهل لغير الله به   [ 2 \ 173 ] ; لأن إنما أداة حصر عند الجمهور ، والنحل بعد الأنعام ; بدليل قوله في النحل : وعلى الذين هادوا حرمنا ما قصصنا عليك من قبل الآية [ 16 \ 118 ] ، والمقصوص المحال عليه هو المذكور في الأنعام ، في قوله : وعلى الذين هادوا حرمنا كل ذي ظفر الآية [ 6 \ 146 ] ; ولأنه تعالى قال في الأنعام : سيقول الذين أشركوا لو شاء الله ما أشركنا الآية [ 6 \ 148 ] ، ثم صرح في النحل بأنهم قالوا ذلك بالفعل ، في قوله : وقال الذين أشركوا لو شاء الله ما عبدنا من دونه من شيء الآية [ 16 \ 135 ] ; فدل ذلك على أن النحل بعد الأنعام ، وحصر التحريم أيضا في الأربعة المذكورة في سورة البقرة ، في قوله : إنما حرم عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهل به لغير الله ، فقالوا : هذا الحصر السماوي الذي ينزل به الملك مرة بعد مرة في مكة  في الأنعام ، والنحل ، وفي المدينة  عند تشريع الأحكام في البقرة لا يمكننا معارضته ، ولا إخراج شيء منه إلا بدليل قطعي المتن ، متواتر كتواتر القرآن العظيم . 

فالخمر مثلا دل القرآن على أنها محرمة فحرمناها ; لأن دليلها قطعي ، أما   غيرها كالسباع ، والحمر ، والبغال : فأدلة تحريمها أخبار آحاد يقدم عليها   القاطع ، وهى الآيات المذكورة آنفا .
تنبيه 

اعلم أن ما ذكره القرطبي  وغيره من أن زيادة تحريم السباع والحمر مثلا بالسنة على   [ ص:  522 ] الأربعة  المذكورة في الآيات ، كزيادة التغريب بالسنة على جلد  الزاني مائة الثابت  بالقرآن ، أو زيادة الحكم بالشاهد واليمين في الأموال  الثابت بالسنة على  الشاهدين ، أو الشاهد والمرأتين المذكور في قوله تعالى :  فإن لم يكونا رجلين فرجل وامرأتان الآية [ 2 \ 282 ] ، غير ظاهر عندي ; لوضوح الفرق بين الأمرين ; لأن زيادة التغريب والحكم بالشاهد واليمين على آية : الزانية والزاني فاجلدوا كل واحد منهما الآية [ 24 \ 2 ] ، في الأول ، وآية : فإن لم يكونا رجلين فرجل وامرأتان الآية   ، في الثاني زيادة شيء لم يتعرض له القرآن بنفي ولا إثبات ، ومثل هذه   الزيادة لا مانع منه عند جمهور العلماء ; لأن الزيادة على النص ليست نسخا   له عند الجمهور ، خلافا لأبي حنيفة  رحمه الله . 

وبناء على ذلك منع التغريب والحكم بالشاهد واليمين ; لأن الزيادة عنده نسخ ، والقرآن لا ينسخ بأخبار الآحاد   ; لأنه قطعي المتن وليست كذلك ، أما زيادة محرم آخر على قوله : قل لا أجد في ما أوحي إلي الآية   ، فليست زيادة شيء سكت عنه القرآن كالأول ، وإنما هي زيادة شيء نفاه   القرآن ; لدلالة الحصر القرآني على نفي التحريم عن غير الأربعة المذكورة ،   وبين الأمرين فرق واضح ، وبه تعلم أن مالكا      - رحمه الله - ليس ممن يقول : بأن الزيادة على النص نسخ ، اللهم إلا إذا   كانت الزيادة أثبتت ما كان منفيا بالنص قبلها ، فكونها إذن ناسخة واضح ،   وهناك نظر آخر ، قال به بعض العلماء : وهو أن إباحة غير الأربعة المذكورة   من الإباحة العقلية المعروفة عند أهل الأصول بالبراءة الأصلية ، وهي   استصحاب العدم الأصلي ; لأن الأصل عدم تحريم شيء إلا بدليل ، كما قاله جمع   من أهل الأصول . 

وإذا كانت إباحته عقلية : فرفعها ليس بنسخ حتى يشترط في ناسخها التواتر ، وعن ابن كثير  في " تفسيره " هذا القول بعدم النسخ للأكثرين من المتأخرين . 

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه : وكونه نسخا أظهر عندي ; لأن الحصر في الآية   يفهم منه إباحة ما سوى الأربعة شرعا ، فتكون إباحة شرعية ; لدلالة القرآن   عليها ، ورفع الإباحة الشرعية نسخ بلا خلاف ، وأشار في " مراقي السعود "   إلى أن الزيادة التي لا تناقض الحكم الأول ليست نسخا بقوله : [ الرجز ] 

وليس نسخا كل ما أفادا فيما رسا بالنص الازديادا 

وهذا قول جمهور العلماء ، ووجهوه بعدم منافاة الزيادة للمزيد ، وما لا ينافي لا يكون   [ ص: 523 ] ناسخا ، وهو ظاهر . 

واعلم أن  مالك بن أنس     - رحمه الله -  اختلفت عنه الرواية في لحوم السباع ، فروي عنه أنها حرام ،  وهذا القول هو  الذي اقتصر عليه في " الموطأ " ; لأنه ترجم فيه بتحريم أكل كل ذي ناب من السباع ، ثم ساق حديث  أبي ثعلبة الخشني    - رضي الله عنه - بإسناده ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أنه نهى عن أكل كل ذي ناب من السباع   " ، ثم ساق بإسناده حديث  أبي هريرة  مرفوعا : " أكل كل ذي ناب من السباع حرام   " ، ثم قال : وهو الأمر عندنا ، وهذا صريح في أن الصحيح عنده تحريمها ، وجزم القرطبي  بأن   هذا هو الصحيح من مذهبه ، وروي عنه أيضا أنها مكروهة ، وهو ظاهر "  المدونة  " ، وهو المشهور عند أهل مذهبه ، ودليل هذا القول هو الآيات التي  ذكرنا ،  ومن جملتها الآية التي نحن بصددها . 

وما روي عن  ابن عباس  ،  وابن عمر  ، وعائشة  من إباحتها ، وهو قول  الأوزاعي    . 

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه : الذي يظهر رجحانه بالدليل هو ما ذهب إليه   الجمهور : من أن كل ما ثبت تحريمه بطريق صحيحة من كتاب أو سنة فهو حرام ،   ويزاد على الأربعة المذكورة في الآيات ، ولا يكون في ذلك أي مناقضة للقرآن ;   لأن المحرمات المزيدة عليها حرمت بعدها . 

وقد قرر العلماء : أنه لا تناقض يثبت بين القضيتين إذا اختلف زمنهما ;   لاحتمال صدق كل منهما في وقتها ، وقد اشترط عامة النظار في التناقض اتحاد   الزمان ; لأنه إن اختلف جاز صدق كل منهما في وقتها ، كما لو قلت : لم   يستقبل بيت المقدس  ، قد استقبل بيت المقدس  ،   وعنيت بالأولى ما بعد النسخ ، وبالثانية ما قبله ، فكلتاهما تكون صادقة ،   وقد أشرت في أرجوزتي في فن المنطق إلى أنه : يشترط في تناقض القضيتين   اتحادهما فيما سوى الكيف ، أعني الإيجاب والسلب ، من زمان ، ومكان ، وشرط ،   وإضافة ، وقوة ، وفعل ، وتحصيل ، وعدول ، وموضوع ، ومحمول ، وجزء ، وكل ،   بقولي : [ الرجز ] 

والاتحاد لازم بينهما فيما سوى الكيف كشرط علما والجزء والكل مع المكان   والفعل والقوة والزمان إضافة تحصيل أو عدول ووحدة الموضوع والمحمول 

فوقت نزول الآيات المذكورة لم يكن حراما غير الأربعة المذكورة ، فحصرها   صادق قبل تحريم غيرها بلا شك ، فإذا طرأ تحريم شيء آخر بأمر جديد ، فذلك لا   ينافي الحصر   [ ص: 524 ] الأول  لتجدده بعده ،  وهذا هو التحقيق إن شاء الله تعالى ، وبه يتضح أن الحق جواز  نسخ المتواتر  بالسنة الصحيحة الثابت تأخرها عنه ، وإن منعه أكثر أهل الأصول  . 

وإذا عرفت ذلك : فسنفصل لك إن شاء الله تعالى المحرمات التي حرمت بعد هذا ، وأقوال العلماء فيها . 

فمن ذلك كل ذي ناب من السباع ، فالتحقيق تحريمه لما قدمنا من حديث  أبي هريرة  ،  وأبي ثعلبة الخشني  من النهي عنها ، وتحريمها ، أما حديث أبي ثعلبة  فمتفق عليه ، وأما حديث  أبي هريرة  فقد أخرجه مسلم  في " صحيحه " عنه عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بلفظ : " كل ذي ناب من السباع ، فأكله حرام   " . 

والأحاديث في الباب كثيرة ، وبه تعلم أن التحقيق : هو تحريم أكل كل ذي ناب من السباع . 

والتحقيق أن أكل كل ذي مخلب من الطير منهي عنه ، ولا عبرة بقول من قال من المالكية وغيرهم : أنه لم يثبت النهي عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما ثبت في " صحيح مسلم    " من حديث  ابن عباس    : أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم : " نهى عن كل ذي ناب من السباع ، وذي مخلب من الطير   " . اهـ . 

فقرن في الصحيح بما صرح بأنه حرام مع أن كلا منهما ذو عداء وافتراس ، فدل كل ذلك على أنه منهي عنه . 

والأصل في النهي التحريم ، وبتحريم ذي الناب من السباع ، وذي المخلب من الطير ، قال جمهور العلماء منهم الأئمة الثلاثة وداود    . 

وقد قدمنا أنه الصحيح عن مالك  في السباع ، وأن مشهور مذهبه الكراهة ، وعنه قول بالجواز وهو أضعفها ، والحق التحريم لما ذكرنا . 

ومن ذلك الحمر الأهلية ، فالتحقيق أيضا أنها حرام ، وتحريمها لا ينبغي أن يشك فيه منصف ; لكثرة الأحاديث الصحيحة الواردة بتحريمها ، وقد روى  البخاري  ومسلم  تحريمها من حديث  علي بن أبي طالب  ،  وجابر بن عبد الله  ،  وسلمة بن الأكوع  ،  وعبد الله بن عمر  ،  والبراء بن عازب  ،  وعبد الله بن أبي أوفى  ، وأنس  ،  وأبي ثعلبة الخشني    - رضي الله عنهم - وأحاديثهم دالة دلالة صريحة على التحريم ، فلفظ حديث أبي ثعلبة  عند  البخاري  ، ومسلم    : " حرم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لحوم الحمر الأهلية   " ، وهذا صريح صراحة   [ ص: 525 ] تامة في التحريم ، ولفظ حديث أنس  عندهما أيضا : " إن الله ورسوله ينهيانكم عن لحوم الحمر الأهلية فإنها رجس   " ، وفي رواية لمسلم    : " فإنها رجس من عمل الشيطان   " ، وفي رواية له أيضا : " فإنها رجس " أو " نجس " . 

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه : حديث أنس  هذا   المتفق عليه الذي صرح فيه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأن لحوم   الحمر الأهلية رجس ، صريح في تحريم أكلها ، ونجاسة لحمها ، وأن علة تحريمها   ليست لأنها لم يخرج خمسها ، ولا أنها حمولة كما زعمه بعض أهل العلم .   والله تعالى أعلم . 

ولا تعارض هذه الأحاديث الصحيحة المتفق عليها بما رواه أبو داود  من حديث غالب بن أبجر المزني    - رضي الله عنه - قال : " أتيت   النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقلت : يا رسول الله أصابتنا السنة ، ولم   يكن في مالي ما أطعم أهلي إلا سمان حمر ، وإنك حرمت الحمر الأهلية ، فقال :   أطعم أهلك من سمين حمرك ، فإنما حرمتها من أجل جوال القرية   " . اهـ . 

والجوال : جمع جالة ، وهي التي تأكل الجلة ، وهي في الأصل البعر ، والمراد به هنا أكل النجاسات كالعذرة . 

قال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : اتفق الحفاظ على تضعيف هذا الحديث . 

قال الخطابي  ، والبيهقي    : هو حديث يختلف في إسناده ، يعنون مضطربا ، وما كان كذلك لا تعارض به الأحاديث المتفق عليها . 

وأما البغال فلا يجوز أكلها أيضا ; لما رواه أحمد  ،  والترمذي  من حديث جابر  ، قال : " حرم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يعني يوم خيبر  ، لحوم الحمر الإنسية ، ولحوم البغال ، وكل ذي ناب من السباع ، وكل ذي مخلب من الطير   " ، أصل حديث جابر  هذا في " الصحيحين " كما تقدم ، وهو بهذا اللفظ ، بسند لا بأس به . قاله ابن حجر  والشوكاني    . 

وقال ابن كثير    " في تفسيره " : وروى الإمام أحمد  وأبو داود  بإسنادين كل منهما على شرط مسلم  ، عن جابر  قال : " ذبحنا يوم خيبر  الخيل والبغال والحمير ، فنهانا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن البغال والحمر ، ولم ينهنا عن الخيل   " ، وهو دليل واضح على تحريم البغال ، ويؤيده أنها متولدة عن الحمير وهي حرام قطعا ; لصحة النصوص بتحريمها .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (86)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ (12)
صـ 526 إلى صـ 530

وأما الخيل فقد اختلف في جواز أكلها العلماء : 

  فمنعها مالك    - رحمه الله - في أحد القولين ، وعنه أنها مكروهة ، وكل من القولين صححه بعض المالكية ، والتحريم أشهر عندهم . 

وقال أبو حنيفة    - رحمه الله : أكره لحم الخيل ، وحمله أبو بكر الرازي  على التنزيه ، وقال : لم يطلق أبو حنيفة  فيها التحريم ، وليست عنده كالحمار الأهلي . 

وصحح عنه صاحب " المحيط " ، وصاحب " الهداية " ، وصاحب " الذخيرة " التحريم ، وهو قول أكثر الحنفية . 

وممن رويت عنه كراهة لحوم الخيل :  الأوزاعي  ، وأبو عبيد  ،  وخالد بن الوليد    - رضي الله عنه -  وابن عباس  ، والحكم    . 

ومذهب  الشافعي  وأحمد    - رحمهما الله تعالى - جواز أكل الخيل ، وبه قال أكثر أهل العلم . 

وممن قال به : عبد الله بن الزبير  ،  وفضالة بن عبيد  ،  وأنس بن مالك  ،  وأسماء بنت أبي بكر  ،  وسويد بن غفلة  ، وعلقمة  ، والأسود  ، وعطاء  ، وشريح  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ،  والحسن البصري  ،  وإبراهيم النخعي  ،  وحماد بن أبي سليمان  ، وإسحاق  ، وأبو يوسف  ، ومحمد  ، وداود  ، وغيرهم . 

كما نقله عنهم النووي  ، في " شرح المهذب " ، وسنبين - إن شاء الله - حجج الجميع ، وما يقتضي الدليل رجحانه . 

اعلم أن من منع أكل لحم الخيل احتج بآية وحديث : 

أما الآية ، فقوله تعالى : والخيل والبغال والحمير لتركبوها وزينة الآية [ 16 \ 8 ] ، فقال : قد قال تعالى : والأنعام خلقها لكم فيها دفء ومنافع ومنها تأكلون   [ 16 \ 5 ] ، فهذه للأكل ، وقال : والخيل والبغال والحمير لتركبوها ، فهذه للركوب لا للأكل ، وهذا تفصيل من خلقها وامتن بها ، وأكد ذلك بأمور : 

أحدها : أن اللام للتعليل ، أي خلقها لكم لعلة الركوب والزينة ، لأن العلة  المنصوصة تفيد الحصر ، فإباحة أكلها تقتضي خلاف ظاهر الآية . 

ثانيها : عطف البغال والحمير عليها ، فدل على اشتراكها معهما في حكم التحريم . 

ثالثها : أن الآية الكريمة سيقت للامتنان ، وسورة النحل تسمى سورة الامتنان . 

 [ ص: 527 ] والحكيم لا يمتن بأدنى النعم ، ويترك أعلاها ، لا سيما وقد وقع الامتنان بالأكل في المذكورات قبلها . 

رابعها : لو أبيح أكلها لفاتت المنفعة بها فيما وقع به الامتنان من الركوب والزينة . 

وأما الحديث : فهو ما رواه الإمام أحمد  ، وأبو داود  ،  والنسائي  ،  وابن ماجه  ، عن  خالد بن الوليد    - رضي الله عنه - قال : " نهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن أكل لحوم الخيل والبغال والحمير   " . 

ورد الجمهور الاستدلال بالآية الكريمة ، بأن آية النحل نزلت في مكة  اتفاقا ، والإذن في أكل الخيل يوم خيبر  كان بعد الهجرة من مكة  بأكثر  من ست سنين ، فلو فهم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المنع من الآية لما  أذن في الأكل ، وأيضا آية النحل ليست صريحة في منع أكل الخيل ، بل فهم من  التعليل ، وحديث جابر  ، وحديث  أسماء بنت أبي بكر  المتفق عليهما ، كلاهما صريح في جواز أكل الخيل ، والمنطوق مقدم على المفهوم كما تقرر في الأصول . 

وأيضا فالآية على تسليم صحة دلالتها المذكورة ، فهي إنما تدل على ترك الأكل  ، والترك أعم من أن يكون للتحريم أو للتنزيه ، أو خلاف الأولى ، وإذا لم  يتعين واحد منها بقي التمسك بالأدلة المصرحة بالجواز . 

وأيضا فلو سلمنا أن اللام للتعليل ، لم نسلم إفادة الحصر في الركوب والزينة  . فإنه ينتفع بالخيل في غيرهما ، وفي غير الأكل اتفاقا ، وإنما ذكر الركوب  والزينة ; لكونهما أغلب ما تطلب له الخيل . 

ونظيره حديث البقرة المذكور في " الصحيحين " حين خاطبت راكبها فقالت : "  إنا لم نخلق لهذا ، إنا خلقنا للحرث " ، فإنه مع كونه أصرح في الحصر ، لم  يقصد به إلا الأغلب ، وإلا فهي تؤكل وينتفع بها في أشياء غير الحرث اتفاقا .  

وأيضا فلو سلم الاستدلال المذكور للزم منع حمل الأثقال على الخيل والبغال  والحمير للحصر المزعوم في الركوب والزينة ، ولا قائل بذلك . 

وأما الاستدلال بعطف الحمير والبغال عليها ، فهو استدلال بدلالة الاقتران ،  وقد ضعفها أكثر العلماء من أهل الأصول ، كما أشار له في " مراقي السعود "  بقوله : [ الرجز ] 

أما قران اللفظ في المشهور فلا يساوي في سوى المذكور 

 [ ص: 528 ] وأما  الاستدلال بأن الآية الكريمة سيقت للامتنان : فيجاب عنه بأنه قصد به ما  كان الانتفاع به أغلب عند العرب ، فخوطبوا بما عرفوا وألفوا ، ولم يكونوا  يألفون أكل الخيل لعزتها في بلادهم ، وشدة الحاجة إليها في القتال ، بخلاف  الأنعام : فأكثر انتفاعهم بها كان لحمل الأثقال ، وللأكل ; فاقتصر في كل من  الصنفين على الامتنان بأغلب ما ينتفع به فيه . 

فلو لزم من ذلك الحصر في هذا الشق للزم مثله في الشق الآخر كما قدمنا . 

وأما الاستدلال بأن الإذن في أكلها ، سبب لفنائها وانقراضها : 

فيجاب عنه : بأنه أذن في أكل الأنعام ولم تنقرض ، ولو كان الخوف عن ذلك علة  لمنع في الأنعام لئلا تنقرض ، فيتعطل الانتفاع بها في غير الأكل ، قاله ابن حجر    . 

وأما الاستدلال بحديث  خالد بن الوليد    - رضي الله عنه : فهو مردود من وجهين : 

الأول : أنه ضعفه علماء الحديث ، فقد قال ابن حجر  في " فتح الباري " في باب " لحوم الخيل " ما نصه : " وقد ضعف حديث خالد  أحمد  ،  والبخاري  ،  وموسى بن هارون  ،  والدارقطني  ، والخطابي  ،  وابن عبد البر  ، وعبد الحق  ، وآخرون . 

وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : واتفق العلماء من أئمة الحديث وغيرهم ، على أن حديث خالد  المذكور حديث ضعيف ، وذكر أسانيد بعضهم بذلك ، وحديث خالد  المذكور مع أنه مضطرب ، في إسناده صالح بن يحيى بن المقدام بن معدي كرب  ، ضعفه غير واحد ، وقال فيه ابن حجر  في " التقريب " : لين ، وفيه أيضا : والده يحيى  المذكور ، الذي هو شيخه في هذا الحديث ، قال فيه في " التقريب " : مستور . 

الوجه الثاني : أنا لو سلمنا عدم ضعف حديث خالد  ، فإنه معارض بما هو أقوى منه ، كحديث  جابر بن عبد الله    - رضي الله عنهما - قال : " نهى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوم خيبر  عن لحوم الحمر ، ورخص في لحوم الخيل   " ، وفي لفظ في " الصحيح " : " وأذن في لحوم الخيل " ، وكحديث  أسماء بنت أبي بكر الصديق    - رضي الله عنها - قالت : " نحرنا فرسا على عهد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فأكلناه   " متفق عليهما . 

ولا شك في أنهما أقوى من حديث خالد  ،  وبهذا كله تعلم أن الذي يقتضي الدليل الصريح رجحانه إباحة أكل لحم الخيل ،  والعلم عند الله تعالى ، ولا يخفى أن الخروج من الخلاف أحوط ، كما قال بعض  أهل العلم : [ الرجز ] 

 [ ص: 529 ] وإن الأورع الذي يخرج من خلافهم ولو ضعيفا فاستبن 

ومن ذلك الكلب   : فإن أكله حرام عند عامة العلماء ، وعن مالك  قول ضعيف جدا بالكراهة . 

ولتحريمه أدلة كثيرة ، منها : ما تقدم في ذي الناب من السباع ; لأن الكلب  سبع ذو ناب ، ومنها أنه لو جاز أكله لجاز بيعه ، وقد ثبت النهي عن ثمنه في "  الصحيحين " من حديث  أبي مسعود الأنصاري  ، مقرونا بحلوان الكاهن ، ومهر البغي ، وأخرجه  البخاري  من حديث أبي جحيفة  ، وأخرجه مسلم  من حديث  رافع بن خديج    - رضي الله عنه - بلفظ : " ثمن الكلب خبيث   " ، الحديث ، وذلك نص في التحريم لقوله تعالى : ويحرم عليهم الخبائث الآية [ 7 \ 157 ] . 

فإن قيل : ما كل خبيث يحرم ; لما ورد في الثوم أنه خبيث ، وفي كسب الحجام أنه خبيث ، مع أنه لم يحرم واحد منهما . 

فالجواب : أن ما ثبت بنص أنه خبيث كان ذلك دليلا على تحريمه ، وما أخرجه  دليل يخرج ، ويبقى النص حجة فيما لم يقم دليل على إخراجه ، كما هو الحكم في  جل عمومات الكتاب والسنة ، يخرج منها بعض الأفراد بمخصص ، وتبقى حجة في  الباقي ، وهذا مذهب الجمهور ، وإليه أشار في " مراقي السعود " بقوله : [  الرجز ] 

وهو حجة لدى الأكثر إن مخصص له معينا يبن 

فإن قيل : تحريم الخبائث لعلة الخبث ، وإذا وجد خبيث غير محرم كان ذلك نقضا في العلة لا تخصيصا لها . 

فالجواب : أن أكثر العلماء على أن النقض تخصيص للعلة ، لا إبطال لها ، قال في " مراقي السعود " : [ الرجز ] 

منها وجود الوصف دون الحكم سماه بالنقض وعاة العلم والأكثرون عندهم لا يقدح بل هو تخصيص وذا مصحح 

إلخ . . . . كما حررناه في غير هذا الموضع . 

ومن الأدلة على تحريم الكلب : ما ثبت في " الصحيحين " من الأحاديث الصريحة  في تحريم اقتنائه ، وأن اقتناءه ينقص أجر مقتنيه كل يوم ، فلو كان أكله  مباحا ، لكان اقتناؤه   [ ص: 530 ] مباحا . 

وإنما رخص - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في كلب الصيد ، والزرع ، والماشية ; للضرورة ، فمن ذلك ما أخرجه الشيخان من حديث  أبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من اتخذ كلبا ، إلا كلب صيد ، أو زرع ، أو ماشية انتقص من أجره كل يوم قيراط   " ، ومنه أيضا ما أخرجه الشيخان في " صحيحيهما " من حديث سفيان بن أبي زهير الشنائي    - رضي الله عنه - قال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " من اقتنى كلبا لا يغني عنه زرعا ، ولا ضرعا نقص من عمله كل يوم قيراط   " ، ورواه  البخاري  عن  ابن عمر  بثلاث طرق بلفظ : " نقص كل يوم من عمله قيراطان   " ، وأخرجه مسلم  أيضا عن  ابن عمر  من طرق في بعضها قيراط ، وفي بعضها قيراطان . 

والأحاديث في الباب كثيرة ، وهذا أوضح دليل على أن الكلب لا يجوز أكله ، إذ  لو جاز أكله لجاز اقتناؤه للأكل ، وهو ظاهر ، ومن ذلك ما ثبت في " صحيح مسلم    " من حديث جابر  ،  وعبد الله بن عمر  ،  وعبد الله بن المغفل    - رضي الله عنهم : من أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمر بقتل الكلاب ، ولو كانت مباحة الأكل لما أمر بقتلها ، ولم يرخص - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيها إلا لضرورة الصيد ، أو الزرع ، أو الماشية . 

وإذا عرفت أن في كلب الصيد ، وما ذكر معه ، بعض المنافع المباحة ،  كالانتفاع بصيده ، أو حراسته الماشية ، أو الزرع ، فاعلم أن العلماء  اختلفوا في بيعه . 

فمنهم من قال : بيعه تابع للحمه ، ولحمه حرام ; فبيعه حرام ، وهذا هو أظهر  الأقوال دليلا ; لما قدمنا من أن ثمن الكلب خبيث ، وأن النبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - نهى عنه ، مقرونا بحلوان الكاهن ، ومهر البغي ، وهو نص صحيح  صريح في منع بيعه . 

ويؤيده ما رواه أبو داود  بإسناد صحيح من حديث  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - مرفوعا ، قال : " نهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن ثمن الكلب " ، وقال : " إن جاء يطلب ثمن الكلب ، فاملأ كفه ترابا   " . 

قال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " ،  وابن حجر  في " الفتح " : إسناده صحيح ، وروى أبو داود  أيضا من حديث  أبي هريرة  مرفوعا : " لا يحل ثمن الكلب ، ولا حلوان الكاهن ، ولا مهر البغي   " ، قال ابن حجر  في " الفتح " : إسناده حسن ، وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : إسناده حسن صحيح . 




*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (87)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ (13)
صـ 531 إلى صـ 535**
 وإذا حققت ذلك ، فاعلم أن القول بمنع بيع الكلب الذي ذكرنا أنه هو الحق ، عام في المأذون في اتخاذه وغيره ; لعموم الأدلة ، وممن قال بذلك :  أبو هريرة  ،  والحسن البصري  ،  والأوزاعي  ، وربيعة  ، والحكم  ، وحماد  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وداود  ، وابن المنذر  ، وغيرهم ، وهو المشهور الصحيح من مذهب مالك  ، خلافا لما ذكره القرطبي  في " المفهم " : من أن مشهور مذهبه الكراهة ، وروي عن مالك  أيضا جواز بيع كلب الصيد ونحوه ، دون الذي لم يؤذن في اتخاذه ، وهو قول  سحنون    ; لأنه قال : أبيع كلب الصيد وأحج بثمنه . 

وأجاز بيعه أبو حنيفة  مطلقا إن كانت فيه منفعة من صيد ، أو حراسة لماشية مثلا ، وحكى نحوه ابن المنذر  عن جابر  ، وعطاء  ، والنخعي  ، قاله النووي    . 

وإن قتل الكلب الماذون فيه ككلب الصيد ، ففيه القيمة عند مالك  ، ولا شيء فيه عند أحمد  ،  والشافعي  ، وأوجبها فيه أبو حنيفة  مطلقا إن كانت فيه منفعة . 

وحجة من قال : لا قيمة فيه ، أن القيمة ثمن ، والنص الصحيح نهى عن ثمن  الكلب ، وجاء فيه التصريح بأن طالبه تملأ كفه ترابا ، وذلك أبلغ عبارة في  المنع منه . 

واحتج من أوجبها بأنه فوت منفعة جائزة فعليه غرمها . 

واحتج من أجاز بيع الكلب ، وألزم قيمته إن قتل ، بما روي عن  أبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنه : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم : " نهى عن ثمن الكلب إلا كلب صيد   " ، وعن عمر    - رضي الله عنه : أنه غرم رجلا عن كلب قتله عشرين بعيرا ، وعن  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص    : أنه قضى في كلب صيد قتله رجل بأربعين درهما ، وقضى في كلب ماشية بكبش   . 

واحتجوا أيضا بأن الكلب المأذون فيه تجوز الوصية به ، والانتفاع به ، فأشبه الحمار . 

وأجاب الجمهور بأن الأحاديث والآثار المروية في جواز بيع كلب الصيد ولزوم قيمته كلها ضعيفة . 

قال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " ما نصه : " وأما الجواب عما احتجوا به من الأحاديث والآثار فكلها ضعيفة باتفاق المحدثين " ، وهكذا أوضح الترمذي  ،  والدارقطني  ، والبيهقي  ضعفها ، والاحتجاج بجواز الوصية به وشبهه بالحمار مردود بالنصوص الصحيحة ، المصرحة بعدم حلية ثمنه ، وما ذكره ابن عاصم المالكي  في " تحفته " من قوله : [ الرجز ] 

واتفقوا أن كلاب الباديه يجوز بيعها ككلب الماشيه 

 [ ص: 532 ] فقد رده عليه - رحمه الله - علماء المالكية ، وقد قدمنا أنه قول  سحنون    . 

واعلم أن ما روي عن جابر  ،  وابن عمر  مرفوعا مما يدل على جواز بيع كلب الصيد كله ضعيف ، كما بين تضعيفه ابن حجر  في " فتح الباري " في باب " ثمن الكلب " . 

قال القرطبي    : وقد زعم ناس أنه لم يكن في العرب من يأكل لحم الكلب إلا قوم من فقعس .
ومن ذلك القرد ، فإنه لا يجوز أكله ، قال القرطبي  في " تفسيره " : قال أبو عمر  ، يعني  ابن عبد البر    : أجمع المسلمون على أنه لا يجوز أكل القرد   ; لنهي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن أكله ، ولا يجوز بيعه ; لأنه لا منفعة فيه . 

قال : وما علمت أحدا رخص في أكله إلا ما ذكره عبد الرزاق  ، عن معمر  ، عن أيوب    : سئل مجاهد  عن أكل القرد ، فقال : ليس من بهيمة الأنعام ، قلت : ذكر ابن المنذر  أنه قال : روينا عن عطاء  أنه سئل عن القرد يقتل في الحرم ، قال : يحكم به ذوا عدل ، قال : فعلى مذهب عطاء  يجوز أكل لحمه ; لأن الجزاء لا يجب على من قتل غير الصيد ، وفي " بحر المذهب " للروياني على مذهب  الشافعي    . 

وقال  الشافعي    : يجوز بيع القرد   ; لأنه يعلم وينتفع به لحفظ المتاع . اهـ . 

وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : القرد حرام عندنا ، وبه قال عطاء  ، وعكرمة  ، ومجاهد  ، ومكحول  ، والحسن  ، وابن حبيب المالكي    . 

وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وقال  ابن عبد البر    : لا أعلم بين علماء المسلمين خلافا أن القرد لا يؤكل ، ولا يجوز بيعه ، وروي عن  الشعبي    : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " نهى عن لحم القرد   " ، ولأنه سبع ، فيدخل في عموم الخبر ، ولأنه مسخ أيضا فيكون من الخبائث المحرمة . 

وقد قدمنا جزم ابن حبيب  ،  وابن عبد البر  من المالكية : بأنه حرام ، وقال الباجي    : الأظهر عندي من مذهب مالك  وأصحابه : أنه ليس بحرام . 

ومن ذلك الفيل    : فالظاهر فيه أنه من ذوات الناب من السباع ، وقد قدمنا أن التحقيق فيها  التحريم ; لثبوته عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو مذهب الجمهور . 

وممن صححه من المالكية :  ابن عبد البر  ، والقرطبي    . 

 [ ص: 533 ] وقال بعض المالكية كراهته أخف من كراهة السبع ، وأباحه أشهب  ، وعن مالك  في " المدونة " : كراهة الانتفاع بالعاج ، وهو سن الفيل   . 

وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : والفيل محرم ، قال أحمد    : ليس هو من أطعمة المسلمين ، وقال الحسن    : هو مسخ ، وكرهه أبو حنيفة  ،  والشافعي  ، ورخص في أكله  الشعبي  ،  ولنا نهي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن أكل كل ذي ناب من السباع ، وهو  من أعظمها نابا ; ولأنه مستخبث فيدخل في عموم الآية المحرمة للخبائث . اهـ .  

وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : الفيل حرام عندنا ، وعند أبي حنيفة  ، والكوفيين  ، والحسن  ، وأباحه  الشعبي  ،  وابن شهاب  ، ومالك  في رواية . 

وحجة الأولين أنه ذو ناب . اهـ . 

ومن ذلك الهر ، والثعلب ، والدب : فهي عند مالك  من  ذوات الناب من السباع ، وعنه رواية أخرى أنها مكروهة كراهة تنزيه ، ولا  تحريم فيها قولا واحدا ، والهر الأهلي والوحشي عنده سواء . 

وفرق بينهما غيره من الأئمة  كالشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وأبي حنيفة    : فمنعوا الأهلي . 

قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : فأما الأهلي فمحرم في قول إمامنا ومالك  ، وأبي حنيفة  ،  والشافعي    . 

وقد روي عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم : أنه نهى عن أكل الهر ، وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " أيضا : واختلفت الرواية في الثعلب ، فأكثر الروايات عن أحمد  تحريمه ، وهذا قول  أبي هريرة  ، ومالك  ، وأبي حنيفة    ; لأنه سبع ; فيدخل في عموم النهي ، ونقل عن أحمد  إباحته ، واختاره الشريف أبو جعفر  ، ورخص فيه عطاء  ،  وطاوس  ، وقتادة  ، والليث  ،  وسفيان بن عيينة  ،  والشافعي    ; لأنه يفدى في الإحرام والحرم ، إلى أن قال : واختلفت الرواية عن أحمد  في سنور البر ، والقول فيه كالقول في الثعلب . 

وحكى النووي  اتفاق الشافعية على إباحة الثعلب ، وقال صاحب " المهذب " : وفي سنور الوحش وجهان : 

أحدهما : لا يحل ; لأنه يصطاد بنابه فلم يحل ، كالأسد والفهد . 

والثاني : يحل ; لأنه حيوان يتنوع إلى حيوان وحشي وأهلي ، فيحرم الأهلي منه ،   [ ص: 534 ] ويحل الوحشي كالحمار . 

وأما الدب : فهو سبع ذو ناب عند مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأصحاب أبي حنيفة  ، وقال أحمد    : إن كان الدب ذا ناب منع أكله ، وإن لم يكن ذا ناب فلا بأس بأكله . 

واختلف العلماء في جواز أكل الضبع   : وهو عند مالك  كالثعلب  ، وقد قدمنا عنه أنه سبع في رواية ، وفي أخرى أنه مكروه ، ولا قول فيه  بالتحريم ، والأحاديث التي قدمناها في سورة " المائدة " بأن الضبع صيد تدل  على إباحة أكلها ، وروي عن  سعد بن أبي وقاص    : أنه كان يأكل الضباع ، قاله القرطبي  ، ورخص في أكلها  الشافعي  وغيره ، وقال البيهقي  في " السنن الكبرى " : قال  الشافعي    : وما يباع لحم الضباع بمكة  إلا بين الصفا  والمروة    . 

وحجة مالك  في مشهور مذهبه : أن الضبع من جملة السباع ; فيدخل في عموم النهي عن أكل كل ذي ناب من السباع ، ولم يخص سبعا منها عن سبع ، قال القرطبي    : وليس حديث الضبع الذي خرجه  النسائي  في إباحة أكلها مما يعارض به حديث النهي ; لأنه حديث انفرد به عبد الرحمن بن أبي عمار  ، وليس مشهورا بنقل العلم ، ولا ممن يحتج به إذا خالفه من هو أثبت منه ، قال أبو عمر     : وقد روي النهي عن أكل كل ذي ناب من السباع من طرق متواترة ، روى ذلك  جماعة من الأئمة الثقات الأثبات ، ومحال أن يعارضوا بمثل حديث ابن أبي عمار    . اهـ . 

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه : للمخالف أن يقول أحاديث النهي عامة في كل ذي  ناب من السباع ، ودليل إباحة الضبع خاص ، ولا يتعارض عام وخاص ; لأن الخاص  يقضي على العام ، فيخصص عمومه به كما هو مقرر في الأصول . 

ومن ذلك القنفذ : فقد قال بعض العلماء بتحريمه ، وهو مذهب الإمام أحمد  ،  وأبي هريرة  ، وأجاز أكله الجمهور ، منهم مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، والليث  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وغيرهم . 

واحتج من منعه بما رواه أبو داود  ، والبيهقي  عن  أبي هريرة  أنه قال : ذكر القنفذ لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : " هو خبيث من الخبائث   " . 

واحتج من أباحه ، وهم الجمهور ، بأن الحديث لم يثبت ، ولا تحريم إلا بدليل . قال البيهقي  في السنن الكبرى ، بعد أن ساق حديث  أبي هريرة  المذكور في خبث القنفذ : هذا حديث لم يرو إلا بهذا الإسناد ، وهو إسناد فيه ضعف . 

وممن كره أكل القنفذ   : أبو حنيفة  وأصحابه . قاله القرطبي  وغيره .
[ ص: 535 ] ومن ذلك حشرات الأرض :  كالفأرة ، والحيات ، والأفاعي ، والعقارب ، والخنفساء ، والعظاية ،  والضفادع ، والجرذان ، والوزغ ، والصراصير ، والعناكب ، وسام أبرص ،  والجعلان ، وبنات وردان ، والديدان ، وحمار قبان ، ونحو ذلك . 

فجمهور العلماء على تحريم أكل هذه الأشياء ; لأنها مستخبثة طبعا ، والله تعالى يقول : ويحرم عليهم الخبائث   . 

وممن قال بذلك :  الشافعي  ، وأبو حنيفة  ، وأحمد  ،  وابن شهاب  ، وعروة  ، وغيرهم - رحمهم الله تعالى . 

ورخص في أكل ذلك : مالك  ، واشترط في جواز أكل الحيات أن يؤمن سمها . 

وممن روي عنه الترخيص في أكل الحشرات   :  الأوزاعي  ،  وابن أبي ليلى  ، واحتجوا بما رواه أبو داود  ، والبيهقي  ، من حديث ملقام بن تلب  ، عن أبيه تلب بن ثعلبة بن ربيعة التميمي العنبري    - رضي الله عنه - قال : صحبت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فلم أسمع لحشرة الأرض تحريما . 

واحتجوا أيضا بأن الله حرم أشياء ، وأباح أشياء ، فما حرم فهو حرام ، وما أباح فهو مباح ، وما سكت عنه فهو عفو . 

وقالت عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - في الفأرة   : ما هي بحرام ، وقرأت قوله تعالى : قل لا أجد في ما أوحي إلي محرما الآية . 

ويجاب عن هذا بأن ملقام بن تلب  مستور لا يعرف حاله ، وبأن قول أبيه تلب بن ثعلبة    - رضي الله عنه - لم أسمع لحشرة الأرض تحريما لا يدل على عدم تحريمها ، كما قاله الخطابي  ، والبيهقي     ; لأن عدم سماع صحابي لشيء لا يقتضي انتفاءه كما هو معلوم ، وبأنه تعالى  لم يسكت عن هذا ; لأنه حرم الخبائث ، وهذه خبائث ، لا يكاد طبع سليم  يستسيغها ، فضلا عن أن يستطيبها ، والذين يأكلون مثل هذه الحشرات من العرب ،  إنما يدعوهم لذلك شدة الجوع ، كما قال أحد شعرائهم : [ الطويل ] 


**أكلنا الربى يا أم عمرو ومن يكن غريبا لديكم يأكل الحشرات 
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (88)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ (14)
صـ 536 إلى صـ 540

والربى جمع ربية ، وهي الفأرة ، قاله القرطبي  ، وفي " اللسان " أنها دويبة بين الفأرة وأم حبين ، ولتلك الحاجة الشديدة لما سئل بعض العرب عما يأكلون ، قال : كل ما دب   [ ص: 536 ] ودرج ، إلا أم حبين ، فقال : لتهن أم حبين العافية . 

وقد ثبت في الأحاديث الصحيحة : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أباح قتل  الفأرة ، وما ذكر معها من الفواسق ، فدل ذلك على عدم إباحتها . 

واعلم أن ما ذكره بعض أهل العلم ،  كالشافعي  ، من أن كل ما يستخبثه الطبع السليم من العرب الذين نزل القرآن عليهم في غير حال ضرورة الجوع حرام ; لقوله تعالى : ويحرم عليهم الخبائث الآية  ، استدلال ظاهر ، لا وجه لما رده به أهل الظاهر من أن ذلك أمر لا يمكن أن  يناط به حكم ; لأنه لا ينضبط ; لأن معنى الخبث معروف عندهم ، فما اتصف به  فهو حرام ، للآية . 

ولا يقدح في ذلك النص على إباحة بعض المستخبثات ، كالثوم ; لأن ما أخرجه  الدليل يخصص به عموم النص ، ويبقى حجة فيما لم يخرجه دليل ، كما قدمنا . 

ويدخل فيه أيضا كل ما نص الشرع على أنه خبيث ، إلا لدليل يدل على إباحته ، مع إطلاق اسم الخبث عليه .

واستثنى بعض أهل العلم من حشرات الأرض الوزغ ، فقد ادعى بعضهم الإجماع على تحريمه ، كما ذكره  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " عن  ابن عبد البر    . 

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه : ويدل له حديث  أم شريك  المتفق عليه : أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمر بقتل الأوزاغ ، وكذلك روى الشيخان أيضا عن حديث  سعد بن أبي وقاص    - رضي الله عنه - موصولا عند مسلم  ، ومحتملا للإرسال عند  البخاري  ، فإن قوله : وزعم  سعد بن أبي وقاص  أنه أمر بقتله ، محتمل لأن يكون من قول عائشة  ، ومحتمل لأن يكون من قول عروة    ; وعليهما فالحديث متصل ، ويحتمل أن يكون من قول  الزهري    ; فيكون منقطعا ، واختاره ابن حجر  في " الفتح " ، وقال : كأن  الزهري  وصله لمعمر  ، وأرسله ليونس    . اهـ ، ومن طريق يونس  رواه  البخاري  ، ومن طريق معمر  رواه مسلم  ، وروى مسلم  في " صحيحه " من حديث  أبي هريرة  مرفوعا : الترغيب في قتل الوزغ ، وكل ذلك يدل على تحريمه .
واختلف العلماء أيضا في ابن آوى ، وابن عرس ، فقال بعض العلماء بتحريم أكلهما ، وهو مذهب الإمام أحمد  ، وأبي حنيفة    - رحمهما الله تعالى - قال في " المغني " : سئل أحمد  عن ابن آوى ، وابن عرس ، فقال : كل شيء ينهش بأنيابه من السباع ، وبهذا قال   [ ص: 537 ] أبو حنيفة  ، وأصحابه . اهـ . 

ومذهب  الشافعي     - رحمه الله - الفرق بينهما ، فابن عرس حلال عند الشافعية بلا خلاف ;  لأنه ليس له ناب قوي ، فهو كالضب ، واختلف الشافعية في ابن آوى . 

فقال بعضهم : يحل أكله ; لأنه لا يتقوى بنابه فهو كالأرنب . 

والثاني : لا يحل ; لأنه مستخبث كريه الرائحة ، ولأنه من جنس الكلاب ، قاله النووي  ، والظاهر من مذهب مالك  كراهتهما . 

وأما الوبر ، واليربوع ، فأكلهما جائز عند مالك  وأصحابه ، وهو مذهب  الشافعي  ، وعليه عامة أصحابه ، إلا أن في الوبر وجها عندهم بالتحريم . 

وقد قدمنا أن عمر  أوجب في اليربوع جفرة ، فدل ذلك على أنه صيد ، ومشهور مذهب الإمام أحمد  أيضا جواز أكل اليربوع ، والوبر   . 

وممن قال بإباحة الوبر : عطاء  ،  وطاوس  ، ومجاهد  ،  وعمرو بن دينار  ، وابن المنذر  ، وأبو يوسف    . 

وممن قال بإباحة اليربوع أيضا : عروة  ،  وعطاء الخراساني  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وابن المنذر  ، كما نقله عنهم صاحب " المغني " . 

وقال القاضي من الحنابلة بتحريم الوبر ، قال في " المغني " : وهو قول أبي حنيفة  وأصحابه ، إلا أبا يوسف  ، وقال أيضا : إن  أبا حنيفة  قال في اليربوع أيضا : هو حرام ، وروي ذلك عن أحمد  أيضا ، وعن  ابن سيرين  ، والحكم  ، وحماد    ; لأنه يشبه الفأر ، ونقل النووي  في " شرح المهذب " عن صاحب " البيان " عن أبي حنيفة  تحريم الوبر ، واليربوع ، والضب ، والقنفذ ، وابن عرس . 

وممن قال بإباحة الخلد والضربوب : مالك وأصحابه . 

وأما الأرنب : فالتحقيق أن أكلها مباح ; لما ثبت في " الصحيحين " عن أنس -  رضي الله عنه - أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أهدي له عضو من أرنب فقبله " ،  وفي بعض الروايات " فأكل منه " ، وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : أكل الأرنب  سعد بن أبي وقاص  ، ورخص فيها أبو سعيد ، وعطاء  ،  وابن المسيب  ، والليث  ، ومالك  ،  والشافعي  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وابن المنذر  ، ولا نعلم أحدا قائلا بتحريمها ، إلا شيئا روي عن  عمرو بن العاص    . اهـ . 

 [ ص: 538 ] وأما الضب   : فالتحقيق أيضا جواز أكله ; لما ثبت في " الصحيحين " من حديث  ابن عمر    : أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " كلوا أو أطعموا فإنه حلال   " ، وقال : " لا بأس به ، ولكنه ليس من طعامي   " ، يعني الضب ، ولما ثبت أيضا في " الصحيحين " من حديث خالد    - رضي الله عنه : " أنه أكل ضبا في بيت ميمونة  ، ورسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ينظر إليه   " ، وقد قدمنا قول صاحب " البيان " عن أبي حنيفة  بتحريم الضب . 

ونقل في " المغني " عن أبي حنيفة  أيضا ،  والثوري  تحريم الضب ، ونقل عن علي  النهي عنه ، ولم نعلم لتحريمه مستندا ، إلا ما رواه مسلم  في " الصحيح " من حديث جابر    - رضي الله عنه : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أتي بضب ، فأبى أن يأكله   " قال : " إني لا أدري لعله من القرون الأولى التي مسخت   " ، وأخرج مسلم  نحوه أيضا من حديث أبي سعيد  مرفوعا  ، فكأنه في هذا الحديث علل الامتناع منه باحتمال المسخ ، أو لأنه ينهش ،  فأشبه ابن عرس ، ولكن هذا لا يعارض الأدلة الصحيحة الصريحة التي قدمناها  بإباحة أكله ، وكان بعض العرب يزعمون أن الضب من الأمم التي مسخت ، كما يدل  له قول الراجز : [ الرجز ] 


**قالت وكنت رجلا فطينا هذا لعمر الله إسرائينا* *

فإن هذه المرأة العربية أقسمت على أن الضب إسرائيلي مسخ .
وأما الجراد   : فلا خلاف بين العلماء في جواز أكله ، وقد ثبت في " الصحيحين " من حديث  عبد الله بن أبي أوفى  ، أنه قال : " غزونا مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سبع غزوات نأكل الجراد   " . اهـ . 

وميتة الجراد من غير ذكاة حلال عند جماهير العلماء ; لحديث " أحلت لنا ميتتان ودمان   " الحديث . 

وخالف مالك  الجمهور ، فاشترط في جواز أكله ذكاته ، وذكاته عنده ما يموت به بقصد الذكاة ، وهو معنى قول خليل بن إسحاق المالكي  في " مختصره " : وافتقر نحو الجراد لها بما يموت به ، ولو لم يعجل كقطع جناح . 

واحتج له المالكية بعدم ثبوت حديث  ابن عمر  المذكور : " أحلت لنا ميتتان   " ، الحديث ; لأن طرقه لا تخلو من ضعف في الإسناد ، أو وقف ، والأصل الاحتياج إلى الذكاة ; لعموم : حرمت عليكم الميتة   [ 5 \ 3 ] ، وقال ابن كثير  في تفسير سورة المائدة ما نصه : " وقد قال  أبو عبد الله محمد بن إدريس الشافعي    : حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن   [ ص: 539 ] أسلم  ، عن أبيه ، عن  ابن عمر  مرفوعا قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أحل لنا ميتتان ودمان ، فأما الميتتان : فالسمك والجراد ، وأما الدمان : فالكبد والطحال   " ، وكذا رواه  أحمد بن حنبل  ،  وابن ماجه  ،  والدارقطني  ، والبيهقي  من حديث  عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم  ، وهو ضعيف . 

قال  الحافظ البيهقي    : ورواه  إسماعيل بن أبي إدريس  عن أسامة  ، وعبد الله  ،  وعبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم  ، عن  ابن عمر  مرفوعا ، قلت : وثلاثتهم كلهم ضعفاء ، ولكن بعضهم أصلح من بعض ، وقد رواه  سليمان بن بلال  أحد الأثبات ، عن  زيد بن أسلم  ، عن  ابن عمر  ، فوقفه بعضهم عليه . قال  الحافظ أبو زرعة الرازي    : وهو أصح . اهـ من ابن كثير  ، وهو دليل لما قاله المالكية ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه : لكن للمخالف أن يقول : إن الرواية الموقوفة على  ابن عمر  من طريق  سليمان بن بلال  ، عن  زيد بن أسلم  عنه صحيحة ، ولها حكم الرفع ; لأن قول الصحابي : أحل لنا ، أو حرم علينا ، له حكم الرفع   ; لأنه من المعلوم أنهم لا يحل لهم ، ولا يحرم عليهم ، إلا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كما تقرر في علوم الحديث ، وأشار النووي  في " شرح المهذب " إلى أن الرواية الصحيحة الموقوفة على  ابن عمر  لها حكم الرفع ، كما ذكرنا وهو واضح ، وهو دليل لا لبس فيه على إباحة ميتة الجراد من غير ذكاة . 

والمالكية قالوا : لم يصح الحديث مرفوعا ، وميتة الجراد داخلة في عموم قوله : حرمت عليكم الميتة الآية [ 5 \ 3 ] ، وافتقار الجراد إلى الذكاة بما يموت به ، كقطع رأسه بنية الذكاة ، أو صلقه ، أو قليه . 

كذلك رواية أيضا عن الإمام أحمد  ، نقلها عنه النووي  في " شرح مسلم    " و " شرح المهذب " ، والله تعالى أعلم .
وأما الطير   : فجميع أنواعه مباحة الأكل إلا أشياء منها ، اختلف فيها العلماء . 

فمن ذلك كل ذي مخلب من الطير يتقوى به ويصطاد : كالصقر ، والشاهين ، والبازي ، والعقاب ، والباشق ، ونحو ذلك . 

وجمهور العلماء على تحريم كل ذي مخلب من الطير كما قدمنا ، ودليلهم ثبوت النهي عنه في " صحيح مسلم    " ، وغيره ، وهو مذهب  الشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وأبي حنيفة    . 

ومذهب مالك    - رحمه الله : إباحة أكل ذي المخلب من الطير   ; لعموم قوله تعالى :   [ ص: 540 ] قل لا أجد الآية ; ولأنه لم يثبت عنده نص صريح في التحريم . 

وممن قال كقول مالك    : الليث  ،  والأوزاعي  ،  ويحيى بن سعيد  ، وقال مالك    : لم أر أحدا من أهل العلم يكره سباع الطير ، وقال ابن القاسم    : لم يكره مالك  أكل  شيء من الطير كله ؛ الرخم ، والعقبان ، والنسور ، والحدأة ، والغربان ،  وجميع سباع الطير ، وغير سباعها ، ما أكل الجيف منها ، وما لم يأكلها . 

ولا بأس بأكل الهدهد ، والخطاف ، وروي على كراهة أكل الخطاف ابن رشد    ; لقلة لحمها مع تحرمها بمن عششت عنده ، انتهى من " المواق " في شرحه لقول خليل  في " مختصره " وطير ، ولو جلالة . 

ومن ذلك الحدأة ، والغراب الأبقع لما تقدم من أنهما من الفواسق التي يحل  قتلها في الحل والحرم ; وإباحة قتلها دليل على منع أكلها ، وهو مذهب  الجمهور خلافا لمالك  ، ومن وافقه ، كما ذكرنا آنفا . 

وقالت عائشة    - رضي الله عنها : إني لأعجب ممن يأكل الغراب ، وقد أذن - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في قتله ، وقال صاحب " المهذب " ، بعد أن ذكر تحريم أكل الغراب الأبقع : ويحرم الغراب الأسود الكبير ; لأنه مستخبث يأكل الجيف فهو كالأبقع . 

وفي الغداف ، وغراب الزرع وجهان : 

أحدهما : لا يحل ; للخبر . 

والثاني : يحل ; لأنه مستطاب يلقط الحب ، فهو كالحمام ، والدجاج ، وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " ويحرم منها ما يأكل الجيف ، كالنسور ، والرخم ، وغراب البين وهو أكبر الغربان ، والأبقع . قال عروة    : ومن يأكل الغراب ، وقد سماه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فاسقا ؟ والله ما هو من الطيبات   . اهـ . 

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه : الظاهر المتبادر أن كل شيء أذن رسول الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - في قتله بغير الذكاة الشرعية أنه محرم الأكل ; إذ لو كان  الانتفاع بأكله جائزا لما أذن - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في إتلافه كما هو  واضح .


*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (89)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ (15)
صـ 541 إلى صـ 545


وقال النووي    : الغراب الأبقع حرام بلا خلاف ; للأحاديث الصحيحة ، والأسود الكبير فيه طريقان : 

 [ ص: 541 ] إحداهما : أنه حرام . 

والأخرى : أن فيه وجهين ، أصحهما التحريم . 

وغراب الزرع : فيه وجهان مشهوران : أصحهما أنه حلال ، وهو الزاغ ، وهو أسود  صغير ، وقد يكون محمر المنقار والرجلين . اهـ ، منه بالمعنى في " شرح  المهذب " . 

ومن ذلك الصرد ، والهدهد ، والخطاف ، والخفاش وهو الوطواط . 

ومذهب  الشافعي    : تحريم أكل الهدهد والخطاف . 

قال صاحب " المهذب " : ويحرم أكل الهدهد والخطاف   ; لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهى عن قتلهما ، وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب : أما حديث النهي عن قتل الهدهد ، فرواه  عبيد الله بن عبد الله  ، عن  ابن عباس    : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهى عن قتل أربع من الدواب : " النملة ، والنحلة ، والهدهد ، والصرد   " ، رواه أبو داود  بإسناد صحيح على شرط  البخاري  ، ومسلم  ذكره في آخر كتابه ، ورواه  ابن ماجه  في كتاب الصيد بإسناد على شرط  البخاري  ، وأما النهي عن قتل الخطاف فهو ضعيف ومرسل ، رواه البيهقي  بإسناده عن أبي الحويرث عبد الرحمن بن معاوية  ، وهو من تابعي التابعين ، أو من التابعين ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أنه نهى عن قتل الخطاطيف   " ، ثم قال : قال البيهقي    : هذا منقطع ، قال : وروى حمزة النصيبي  فيه حديثا مسندا إلا أنه كان يرمى بالوضع . اهـ 

ومما ذكره النووي    : تعلم أن الصرد ، والهدهد لا يجوز أكلهما في مذهب  الشافعي    ; لثبوت النهي عن قتلهما ، وقال النووي  أيضا : وصح عن  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  موقوفا عليه ، أنه قال : " لا تقتلوا الضفادع ; فإن نقيقها تسبيح ، ولا تقتلوا الخفاش ; فإنه لما خرب بيت المقدس  قال : يا رب سلطني على البحر حتى أغرقهم ، قال البيهقي    : إسناده صحيح . 

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه : والظاهر في مثل هذا الذي صح عن  عبد الله بن عمرو  ، من النهي عن قتل الخفاش ، والضفدع أنه في حكم المرفوع ; لأنه لا مجال للرأي فيه ; لأن علم تسبيح الضفدع ، وما قاله الخفاش لا يكون بالرأي ، وعليه فهو يدل على منع أكل الخفاش والضفدع   . 

وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : ويحرم الخطاف ، والخشاف ، أو الخفاش وهو الوطواط ، وقال الشاعر : [ الكامل ] 

 [ ص: 542 ] 
**مثل النهار يزيد أبصار الوري نورا ويعمي أعين الخفاش* *

قال أحمد    : ومن يأكل الخشاف ؟ ، وسئل عن الخطاف ، فقال : لا أدري ، وقال النخعي     : أكل الطير حلال إلا الخفاش ، وإنما حرمت هذه لأنها مستخبثة لا تأكلها  العرب . اهـ ، من " المغني " . والخشاف هو الخفاش ، وقد قدمنا عن مالك  وأصحابه جواز أكل جميع أنواع الطير ، واستثنى بعضهم من ذلك الوطواط . 

وفي الببغا ، والطاوس وجهان للشافعية : قال البغوي  وغيره : وأصحهما التحريم . 

وفي العندليب ، والحمرة لهم أيضا وجهان : والصحيح إباحتهما ، وقال  أبو عاصم العبادي    : يحرم ملاعب ظله ، وهو طائر يسبح في الجو مرارا كأنه ينصب على طائر ، وقال أبو عاصم  أيضا : والبوم حرام كالرخم ، قال : والضوع ، بضم الضاد المعجمة وفتح الواو وبالعين المهملة ، حرام على أصح القولين ، قال الرافعي    : هذا يقتضي أن الضوع غير البوم ، قال : لكن في " صحاح الجوهري    " أن الضوع طائر من طير الليل من جنس الهام ، وقال المفضل : هو ذكر البوم ، قال الرافعي    : فعلى هذا إن كان في الضوع قول لزم إجراؤه في البوم ; لأن الذكر والأنثى من الجنس الواحد لا يفترقان ، قاله النووي    : ثم قال : قلت : الأشهر أن الضوع من جنس الهام ; فلا يلزم اشتراكهما في الحكم . 

وأما حشرات الطير ، كالنحل ، والزنابير ، والذباب ، والبعوض ، ونحو ذلك : فأكلها حرام عند  الشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وأكثر العلماء ; لأنها مستخبثة طبعا ، والله تعالى يقول : ويحرم عليهم الخبائث   . 

ومن ذلك الجلالة : وهي التي تأكل النجس ، وأصلها التي تلتقط الجلة بتثليث  الجيم : وهي البعر ، والمراد بها عند العلماء : التي تأكل النجاسات من  الطير والدواب . 

ومشهور مذهب الإمام مالك    : جواز أكل لحم الجلالة مطلقا ، أما لبنها وبولها فنجسان  في مشهور مذهبه ، ما دام النجس باقيا في جوفها ، ويطهر لبنها وبولها عنده  إن أمسكت عن أكل النجس ، وعلفت علفا طاهرا مدة يغلب على الظن فيها عدم بقاء  شيء في جوفها من الفضلات النجسة ، وكره كثير من العلماء لحم الجلالة  ولبنها ، وحجتهم حديث  ابن عباس    : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهى عن ألبان الجلالة ، قال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : حديث  ابن عباس  صحيح ، رواه أبو داود  ،  والترمذي  ،  والنسائي  بأسانيد صحيحة ، قال الترمذي    : هو حديث حسن صحيح . اهـ . 

 [ ص: 543 ] وقال النووي  في حد الجلالة    : والصحيح الذي عليه الجمهور أنه لا اعتبار بالكثرة ، وإنما الاعتبار  بالرائحة والنتن ، فإن وجد في عرقها وغيره ريح النجاسة فجلالة ، وإلا فلا .  وأكل لحم الجلالة وشرب لبنها مكروه عند الشافعية ، والصحيح عندهم أنها  كراهة تنزيه ، وقيل : كراهة تحريم . 

وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : قال أحمد    : أكره لحوم الجلالة وألبانها ، قال القاضي  في المجرد : هي التي تأكل القذر ، فإذا كان أكثر علفها النجاسة حرم لحمها ولبنها . 

وفي بيضها روايتان : وإن كان أكثر علفها الطاهر لم يحرم أكلها ولا لبنها ، وتحديد الجلالة يكون أكثر علفها النجاسة لم نسمعه عن أحمد  ، ولا هو ظاهر كلامه ، لكن يمكن تحديده بما يكون كثيرا في مأكولها ويعفى عن اليسير ، وقال الليث    : إنما كانوا يكرهون الجلالة التي لا طعام لها إلا الرجيع وما أشبهه ، وقال ابن أبي موسى  في الجلالة روايتان : 

إحداهما : أنها محرمة . 

والثانية : أنها مكروهة غير محرمة ، وهذا قول  الشافعي  ، وكره أبو حنيفة  لحومها  ، والعمل عليها حتى تحبس ، ورخص الحسن في لحومها وألبانها ; لأن الحيوانات  لا تتنجس بأكل النجاسات ; بدليل أن شارب الخمر لا يحكم بتنجيس أعضائه ،  والكافر الذي يأكل الخنزير والمحرمات لا يكون ظاهره نجسا ، ولو نجس لما طهر  بالإسلام ، ولا الاغتسال ، ولو نجست الجلالة لما طهرت بالحبس . اهـ . 

والظاهر كراهة ركوب الجلالة ، وهو مكروه عند  الشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وعمر  ، وابنه عبد الله  ، وروي عن  ابن عمر  مرفوعا كراهة ركوب الجلالة ، أخرجه البيهقي  وغيره . 

والسخلة المرباة بلبن الكلبة حكمها حكم الجلالة فيما يظهر ، فيجري فيها ما جرى فيها ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

ومن ذلك الزروع والثمار التي سقيت بالنجاسات ، أو سمدت بها ، فأكثر العلماء على أنها طاهرة ، وأن ذلك لا ينجسها ، وممن قال بذلك مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأصحابهما ، خلافا للإمام أحمد  ، وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وتحرم الزروع والثمار التي سقيت بالنجاسات ، أو سمدت بها ، وقال ابن عقيل    : يحتمل أن يكره ذلك ولا يحرم ، ولا يحكم بتنجيسها ; لأن النجاسة تستحيل في باطنها فتطهر بالاستحالة ، كالدم يستحيل في أعضاء   [ ص: 544 ] الحيوان لحما ، ويصير لبنا ، وهذا قول أكثر الفقهاء ، منهم أبو حنيفة  ،  والشافعي  ، وكان  سعد بن أبي وقاص  يدمل أرضه بالعرة ويقول : مكتل عرة مكتل بر ، والعرة : عذرة الناس ، ولنا ما روي عن  ابن عباس     : كنا نكري أراضي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ونشترط عليهم ألا  يدملوها بعذرة الناس ، ولأنها تتغذى بالنجاسات ، وتترقى فيها أجزاؤها ،  والاستحالة لا تطهر ، فعلى هذا تطهر إذا سقيت الطاهرات ، كالجلالة إذا حبست  وأطعمت الطاهرات . اهـ ، من المغني بلفظه .
قوله تعالى : سيقول الذين أشركوا لو شاء الله ما أشركنا الآية  ، ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة أنهم سيقولون : لو شاء الله ما أشركنا ، وذكر  في غير هذا الموضع أنهم قالوا ذلك بالفعل ، كقوله في النحل : وقال الذين أشركوا لو شاء الله ما عبدنا من دونه الآية [ \ 35 ] وقوله في الزخرف : وقالوا لو شاء الرحمن ما عبدناهم الآية [ \ 20 ] . 

ومرادهم : أن الله لما كان قادرا على منعهم من الإشراك ، ولم يمنعهم منه ، أن ذلك دليل على رضاه بشركهم ، ولذلك كذبهم هنا بقوله : قل هل عندكم من علم فتخرجوه لنا إن تتبعون إلا الظن   [ 6 \ 148 ] ، وكذبهم في الزخرف ، بقوله : ما لهم بذلك من علم إن هم إلا يخرصون   [ \ 20 ] ، وقال في الزمر : ولا يرضى لعباده الكفر الآية [ \ 7 ] .
قوله تعالى : قل تعالوا أتل ما حرم ربكم عليكم ألا تشركوا به شيئا 

الآية ، الظاهر في قوله : ما حرم ربكم عليكم أنه مضمن معنى ما وصاكم به  فعلا ، أو تركا ; لأن كلا من ترك الواجب ، وفعل الحرام حرام ، فالمعنى  وصاكم ألا تشركوا ، وأن تحسنوا بالوالدين إحسانا . 

وقد بين تعالى أن هذا هو المراد بقوله : ذلكم وصاكم به الآية [ 6 \ 185 ] .
قوله تعالى : ولا تقتلوا أولادكم من إملاق الآية ، نهى الله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة عن قتل الأولاد من أجل الفقر الواقع بالفعل ; ونهى في سورة الإسراء عن قتلهم خشية الفقر المترقب المخوف منه ، مع أنه غير واقع في الحال ، بقوله : ولا تقتلوا أولادكم خشية إملاق   [ 17 \ 31 ] ، وقد أوضح - صلى الله عليه وسلم - معناه حين سأله  عبد الله بن مسعود    - رضي الله عنه : " أي الذنب أعظم ؟ فقال : " أن تجعل لله ندا وهو خلقك   " قال : ثم أي ؟ قال : " أن تقتل ولدك خشية أن يطعم معك " قال : ثم أي ؟ قال : " أن تزاني حليلة جارك   " ثم تلا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم : والذين لا يدعون مع الله إلها آخر ولا يقتلون النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق ولا يزنون الآية [ 25 \ 68 ] . 

 [ ص: 545 ] وأخذ بعض أهل العلم من هذه الآية منع العزل   ; لأنه وأد خفي ، وحديث جابر    : " كنا نعزل والوحي ينزل    " يدل على جوازه ، لكن قال جماعة من أهل العلم : إنه لا يجوز عن الحرة  إلا بإذنها ، ويجوز عن الأمة بغير إذنها . والإملاق : الفقر ، وقال بعض أهل  العلم : الإملاق الجوع . 

وحكاه النقاش عن مؤرج ، وقيل : الإملاق الإنفاق ، يقال : أملق ماله بمعنى أنفقه ، وذكر أن عليا  قال لامرأته : أملقي ما شئت من مالك . 

وحكي هذا القول عن  منذر بن سعيد  ، ذكره القرطبي  ، وغيره ، والصحيح الأول .

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
الحلقة (90)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ (16)
صـ 546 إلى صـ 549

قوله تعالى : ولا تقربوا مال اليتيم إلا بالتي هي أحسن حتى يبلغ أشده الآية ، قد يتوهم غير العارف من مفهوم مخالفة هذه الآية الكريمة ، أعني مفهوم الغاية في قوله : حتى يبلغ أشده    [ 6 \ 152 ] أنه إذا بلغ أشده ، فلا مانع من قربان ماله بغير التي هي  أحسن ، وليس ذلك مرادا بالآية ، بل الغاية ببلوغ الأشد يراد بها : أنه إن  بلغ أشده يدفع إليه ماله ، إن أونس منه الرشد ، كما بينه تعالى بقوله : فإن آنستم منهم رشدا فادفعوا إليهم أموالهم الآية [ 4 \ 6 ] . 

والتحقيق أن المراد بالأشد في هذه الآية البلوغ ; بدليل قوله تعالى : حتى إذا بلغوا النكاح فإن آنستم منهم رشدا الآية . 

والبلوغ يكون بعلامات كثيرة ، كالإنبات ، واحتلام الغلام ، وحيض الجارية ، وحملها ، وأكثر أهل العلم على أن سن البلوغ خمس عشرة سنة ، ومن العلماء من قال : إذا بلغت قامته خمسة أشبار فقد بلغ ، ويروى هذا القول عن علي  ، وبه أخذ  الفرزدق  في قوله يرثي  يزيد بن المهلب    : [ الكامل ] 


**ما زال مذ عقدت يداه إزاره فسما فأدرك خمسة الأشبار* *
**يدني خوافق من خوافق تلتقي     في ظل معتبط الغبار مثار 
**

والأشد ، قال بعض العلماء : هو واحد لا جمع له كالآنك ، وهو الرصاص ، وقيل : واحده شد ، كفلس وأفلس ، قاله القرطبي  وغيره ، وعن  سيبويه  أنه جمع شدة ، ومعناه حسن ; لأن العرب تقول : بلغ الغلام شدته ، إلا أن جمع الفعلة فيه على أفعل غير معهود ،   [ ص: 546 ] كما قاله الجوهري  ، وأما أنعم ، فليس جمع نعمة ، وإنما هو جمع نعم من قولهم بئس ونعم ، قاله القرطبي  ، وقال أيضا : وأصل الأشد من شد النهار إذا ارتفع ، يقال : أتيته شد النهار ، وكان محمد بن محمد الضبي  ينشد بيت عنترة    : [ الكامل ] 


**عهدي به شد النهار كأنما     خضب اللبان ورأسه بالعظلم 
**

وقال الآخر : [ الطويل ] 


**تطيف به شد النهار ظعينة     طويلة أنقاء اليدين سحوق 
**

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه : ومنه قول كعب بن زهير    : [ البسيط ] 


**شد النهار ذراعا عيطل نصف     قامت فجاوبها نكد مثاكيل 
**

فقوله : " شد النهار " يعني وقت ارتفاعه ، وهو بدل من اليوم ، في قوله قبله : 


**يوما يظل به الحرباء مصطخدا     كأن ضاحيه بالشمس محلول 
**

فشد النهار بدل من قوله يوما ، بدل بعض من كل ، كما أن قوله : " يوما " بدل من إذا في قوله قبل ذلك : [ البسيط ] 


**كأن أوب ذراعيها إذا عرقت     وقد تلفع بالقور العساقيل 
**

لأن الزمن المعبر عنه " بإذا " هو بعينه اليوم المذكور في قوله : " يوما يظل " البيت ، ونظيره في القرآن قوله تعالى : فإذا جاءت الطامة الكبرى يوم يتذكر الإنسان ما سعى   [ 79 \ 34 ، 35 ] ، وقوله : فإذا جاءت الصاخة يوم يفر المرء الآية [ 80 \ 33 ، 34 ] ، وإعراب أبيات كعب  هذه يدل على جواز تداخل البدل ، وقوله : " ذراعا عيطل " خبر كأن في قوله : " كأن أوب ذراعيها " البيت . 

وقال  السدي     : الأشد ثلاثون سنة ، وقيل : أربعون سنة ، وقيل : ستون سنة ، ولا يخفى أن  هذه الأقوال بعيدة عن المراد بالآية كما بينا ، وإن جازت لغة ، كما قال سحيم بن وثيل    : [ الوافر ] 


**أخو خمسين مجتمع أشدي     ونجذني مداورة الشئون 
**[ ص: 547 ] تنبيه 

قال مالك  وأصحابه : إن الرشد الذي يدفع به المال إلى من بلغ النكاح ،  هو حفظ المال ، وحسن النظر في التصرف فيه ، وإن كان فاسقا شريبا ، كما أن  الصالح التقي إذا كان لا يحسن النظر في المال لا يدفع إليه ماله ، قال ابن عاصم المالكي  في " تحفته " : [ الرجز ] 


**وشارب الخمر إذا ما ثمرا لما يلي من ماله لن يحجرا* *
**وصالح ليس يجيد النظرا في المال     إن خيف الضياع حجرا 
**

وقال  الشافعي  ومن وافقه : لا يكون الفاسق العاصي رشيدا ; لأنه لا سفه أعظم من تعريضه نفسه لسخط الله وعذابه بارتكاب المعاصي ، والله تعالى أعلم .
قوله تعالى : وأوفوا الكيل والميزان بالقسط لا نكلف نفسا إلا وسعها ،  أمر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة بإيفاء الكيل والميزان بالعدل ، وذكر أن  من أخل بإيفائه من غير قصد منه لذلك ، لا حرج عليه لعدم قصده ، ولم يذكر  هنا عقابا لمن تعمد ذلك ، ولكن توعده بالويل في موضع آخر ، ووبخه بأنه لا  يظن البعث ليوم القيامة ، وذلك في قوله : ويل للمطففين الذين إذا اكتالوا على الناس يستوفون وإذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يخسرون ألا يظن أولئك أنهم مبعوثون ليوم عظيم يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين   [ 83 \ 1 - 6 ] . 

وذكر في موضع آخر أن إيفاء الكيل والميزان خير لفاعله ، وأحسن عاقبة ، وهو قوله تعالى : وأوفوا الكيل إذا كلتم وزنوا بالقسطاس المستقيم ذلك خير وأحسن تأويلا   [ 17 \ 35 ] .
قوله تعالى : وإذا قلتم فاعدلوا ولو كان ذا قربى ،  أمر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة بالعدل في القول ، ولو كان على ذي قرابة ،  وصرح في موضع آخر بالأمر بذلك ، ولو كان على نفسه أو والديه ، وهو قوله  تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا كونوا قوامين بالقسط شهداء لله ولو على أنفسكم أو الوالدين والأقربين الآية [ 4 \ 135 ] .
قوله تعالى : وبعهد الله أوفوا الآية ، أمر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة بالإيفاء بعهد الله ، وصرح في موضع آخر أن عهد الله سيسأل عنه يوم القيامة ، بقوله :   [ ص: 548 ] وأوفوا بالعهد إن العهد كان مسئولا   [ 17 \ 34 ] ، أي : عنه .
قوله تعالى : أو تقولوا لو أنا أنزل علينا الكتاب لكنا أهدى منهم الآية ، ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن من حكم إنزال القرآن العظيم قطع عذر كفار مكة    ; لئلا يقولوا : لو أنزل علينا كتاب لعملنا به ، ولكنا أهدى من اليهود  والنصارى  ،  الذين لم يعملوا بكتبهم ، وصرح في موضع آخر أنهم أقسموا على ذلك ، وأنه  لما أنزل عليهم ، ما زادهم نزوله إلا نفورا وبعدا عن الحق ; لاستكبارهم  ومكرهم السيئ ، وهو قوله تعالى : وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم لئن جاءهم نذير ليكونن أهدى من إحدى الأمم فلما جاءهم نذير ما زادهم إلا نفورا استكبارا في الأرض ومكر السيئ ولا يحيق المكر السيئ إلا بأهله   [ 35 \ 42 ] .
قوله تعالى : فمن أظلم ممن كذب بآيات الله وصدف عنها الآية . 

قال بعض العلماء : إن هذا الفعل أعني " صدف " في هذه الآية لازم ، ومعناه أعرض عنها ، وهو مروي عن  ابن عباس  ، ومجاهد  ، وقتادة    . 

وقال  السدي    : " صدف " في هذه الآية متعدية للمفعول ، والمفعول محذوف ، والمعنى : أنه صد غيره عن اتباع آيات الله ، والقرآن يدل لقول  السدي    ; لأن إعراض هذا الذي لا أحد أظلم منه عن آيات الله ، صرح به في قوله : فمن أظلم ممن كذب بآيات الله   [ 6 \ 157 ] ، إذا لا إعراض أعظم من التكذيب ، فدل ذلك على أن المراد بقوله : وصدف عنها ، أنه صد غيره عنها ، فصار جامعا بين الضلال والإضلال . 

وعلى القول الأول فمعنى " صدف " مستغنى عنه بقوله " كذب " ونظير الآية على القول الذي يشهد له القرآن ، وهو قول  السدي    .
قوله تعالى : وهم ينهون عنه وينأون عنه   . 

اهـ . 

وقوله : الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله زدناهم عذابا فوق العذاب الآية [ 16 \ 88 ] . 

وقد يوجه قول  ابن عباس  ، وقتادة  ، ومجاهد  بأن المراد بتكذيبه ، وإعراضه : أنه لم يؤمن بها قلبه ، ولم تعمل بها جوارحه ، ونظيره قوله تعالى : فلا صدق ولا صلى ولكن كذب وتولى   [ 75 \ 31 ، 32 ] ، ونحوها من الآيات الدالة على اشتمال الكافر على التكذيب بقلبه ، وترك العمل بجوارحه ، قال ابن كثير  في " تفسيره " بعد أن أشار إلى هذا :   [ ص: 549 ] ولكن كلام  السدي  أقوى وأظهر ، والله أعلم . اهـ . 

وإطلاق " صدف " بمعنى أعرض كثير في كلام العرب ، ومنه قول  أبي سفيان بن الحارث    : [ الطويل ] 


**عجبت لحكم الله فينا وقد بدا له صدفنا عن كل حق منزل* *

وروي أن  ابن عباس  أنشد بيت أبي سفيان  هذا لهذا المعنى ، ومنه أيضا قول  ابن الرقاع    : [ البسيط ] 


**إذا ذكرن حديثا قلن أحسنه     وهن عن كل سوء يتقى صدف 
**

أي : معرضات .
قوله تعالى : هل ينظرون إلا أن تأتيهم الملائكة أو يأتي ربك الآية  ، ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة إتيان الله جل وعلا وملائكته يوم  القيامة ، وذكر ذلك في موضع آخر ، وزاد فيه أن الملائكة يجيئون صفوفا ، وهو  قوله تعالى : وجاء ربك والملك صفا صفا   [ 89 \ 22 ] ، وذكره في موضع آخر ، وزاد فيه أنه جل وعلا يأتي في ظلل من الغمام ، وهو قوله تعالى : هل ينظرون إلا أن يأتيهم الله في ظلل من الغمام والملائكة الآية  [ 2 \ 210 ] ، ومثل هذا من صفات الله تعالى التي وصف بها نفسه يمر كما جاء  ويؤمن بها ، ويعتقد أنه حق ، وأنه لا يشبه شيئا من صفات المخلوقين ،  فسبحان من أحاط بكل شيء علما : يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم ولا يحيطون به علما   [ 20 \ 210 ] .
قوله تعالى : قل إن صلاتي ونسكي الآية . 

قال بعض العلماء : المراد بالنسك هنا النحر ، لأن الكفار كانوا يتقربون  لأصنامهم بعبادة من أعظم العبادات : هي النحر ، فأمر الله تعالى نبيه أن  يقول إن صلاته ونحره كلاهما خالص لله تعالى ، ويدل لهذا قوله تعالى : فصل لربك وانحر    [ 108 \ 2 ] ، وقال بعض العلماء : النسك جميع العبادات ، ويدخل فيه النحر  ، وقال بعضهم : المراد بقوله : وانحر وضع اليد اليمنى على اليسرى تحت  النحر في الصلاة ، والله تعالى أعلم .

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (91)
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ(1)
صـ 3 إلى صـ 9

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ

قوله تعالى : فلا يكن في صدرك حرج منه الآية . 

قال مجاهد  ، وقتادة  ، والسدي    : حرج أي شك ، أي لا يكن في صدرك شك في كون هذا القرآن حقا ، وعلى هذا القول فالآية ، كقوله تعالى : الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين   [ 2 \ 147 ] وقوله : الحق من ربك فلا تكن من الممترين   [ 3 \ 60 ] ، وقوله : فإن كنت في شك مما أنزلنا إليك فاسأل الذين يقرءون الكتاب من قبلك لقد جاءك الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين   [ 10 \ 49 ] . 

والممتري : هو الشاك ; لأنه مفتعل من المرية وهي الشك ، وعلى هذا القول فالخطاب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

والمراد نهي غيره عن الشك في القرآن ، كقول الراجز : [ الرجز ] 


**إياك أعني واسمعي يا جارة* *وكقوله تعالى : ولا تطع منهم آثما أو كفورا   [ 76 \ 24 ] ، وقوله : لئن أشركت ليحبطن عملك   [ 39 \ 65 ] ، وقوله : ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم الآية [ 2 \ 120 و 145 ] و [ 13 \ 137 ] . 

ومعلوم أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يفعل شيئا من ذلك ، ولكن الله يخاطبه ليوجه الخطاب إلى غيره في ضمن خطابه صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

وجمهور العلماء : على أن المراد بالحرج في الآية الضيق . أي لا يكن في صدرك  ضيق عن تبليغ ما أمرت به لشدة تكذيبهم لك ، لأن تحمل عداوة الكفار ،  والتعرض لبطشهم مما يضيق به الصدر ، وكذلك تكذيبهم له صلى الله عليه وسلم  مع وضوح صدقه بالمعجزات الباهرات مما يضيق به الصدر . وقد قال صلى الله  عليه وسلم : " إذا يثلغوا رأسي فيدعوه خبزة   " ، أخرجه مسلم    . والثلغ : الشدخ ، وقيل ضرب الرطب باليابس حتى ينشدخ ، وهذا البطش مما   [ ص: 4 ] يضيق به الصدر . 

ويدل لهذا الوجه الأخير في الآية قوله تعالى : فلعلك تارك بعض ما يوحى إليك وضائق به صدرك   [ 11 \ 12 ] ، وقوله : ولقد نعلم أنك يضيق صدرك بما يقولون   [ 15 \ 97 ] ، وقوله : فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا   [ 181 \ 6 ] وقوله : لعلك باخع نفسك ألا يكونوا مؤمنين   [ 26 \ 3 ] . 

ويؤيد الوجه الأخير في الآية أن الحرج في لغة العرب : الضيق . وذلك معروف في كلامهم ، ومنه قوله تعالى : ليس على الأعمى حرج   [ 24 \ 61 ] ، وقوله : وما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج   [ 22 \ 78 ] ، وقوله : يجعل صدره ضيقا حرجا   [ 6 \ 125 ] ، أي : شديد الضيق ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، ومنه قول  عمر بن أبي ربيعة  ، أو جميل : [ الكامل ] 


**فخرجت خوف يمينها فتبسمت     فعلمت أن يمينها لم تحرج 
**وقول العرجي    [ السريع ] : 


**عوجي علينا ربة الهودج     إنك إلا تفعلي تحرجي 
**والمراد بالإحراج في البيتين : 

الإدخال في الحرج . بمعنى الضيق كما ذكرنا .
قوله تعالى : لتنذر به وذكرى للمؤمنين   . 

لم يبين هنا المفعول به لقوله لتنذر ، ولكنه بينه في مواضع أخر كقوله : وتنذر به قوما لدا   [ 19 \ 97 ] ، وقوله : لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم   [ 36 \ 6 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . كما أنه بين المفعول الثاني للإنذار في آيات أخر ، كقوله : لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه الآية [ 18 \ 2 ] ، وقوله : فأنذرتكم نارا تلظى   [ 92 \ 14 ] ، وقوله : إنا أنذرناكم عذابا قريبا الآية [ 78 \ 40 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

وقد جمع تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة بين الإنذار والذكرى في قوله : لتنذر به وذكرى للمؤمنين   [ 7 \ 2 ] فالإنذار للكفار ، والذكرى للمؤمنين ، ويدل لذلك قوله تعالى : فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لتبشر به المتقين وتنذر به قوما لدا   [ 19 \ 97 ] ، وقوله : وذكر فإن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين   [ 51 \ 55 ] ، وقوله : فذكر بالقرآن من يخاف وعيد   [ 50 \ 45 ] . 

 [ ص: 5 ] ولا ينافي ما ذكرنا - من أن الإنذار للكفار ، والذكرى للمؤمنين - أنه قصر الإنذار على المؤمنين دون غيرهم ، في قوله تعالى : إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم   [ 36 \ 11 ] ; لأنه لما كان الانتفاع بالإنذار مقصورا عليهم ، صار الإنذار كأنه مقصور عليهم ; لأن ما لا نفع فيه فهو كالعدم . 

ومن أساليب اللغة العربية : التعبير عن قليل النفع بأنه لا شيء . 

وحاصل تحرير المقام في هذا المبحث : أن الإنذار يطلق في القرآن إطلاقين : 

أحدهما : عام لجميع الناس ، كقوله : ياأيها المدثر قم فأنذر   [ 74 \ 1 ، 2 ] ، وقوله : تبارك الذي نزل الفرقان على عبده ليكون للعالمين نذيرا   [ 25 \ 1 ] . 

وهذا الإنذار العام : هو الذي قصر على المؤمنين قصرا إضافيا في قوله : إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر الآية ; لأنهم هم المنتفعون به دون غيرهم . 

والثاني : إنذار خاص بالكفار ; لأنهم هم الواقعون فيما أنذروا به من النكال  والعذاب ، وهو الذي يذكر في القرآن مبينا أنه خاص بالكفار دون المؤمنين ،  كقوله : لتبشر به المتقين وتنذر به قوما لدا ، وقوله هنا : لتنذر به وذكرى للمؤمنين اهـ . 

والإنذار في اللغة العربية : الإعلام المقترن بتهديد ، فكل إنذار إعلام ، وليس كل إعلام إنذارا .
قوله تعالى : وكم من قرية أهلكناها فجاءها بأسنا بياتا أو هم قائلون ،  خوف الله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة الكفار الذين كذبوه صلى الله عليه  وسلم ، بأنه أهلك كثيرا من القرى بسبب تكذيبهم الرسل ، فمنهم من أهلكها بياتا ،  أي : ليلا ، ومنهم من أهلكها وهم قائلون ، أي في حال قيلولتهم ، والقيلولة  : الاستراحة وسط النهار . يعني : فاحذروا تكذيب رسولي صلى الله عليه وسلم  لئلا أنزل بكم مثل ما أنزلت بهم ، وأوضح هذا المعنى في آيات أخر كقوله : ولقد استهزئ برسل من قبلك فحاق بالذين سخروا منهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون   [ 6 \ 10 ] ، وقوله : فكأين من قرية أهلكناها وهي ظالمة فهي خاوية على عروشها وبئر معطلة وقصر مشيد   [ 22 \ 45 ] ، وقوله : وكم أهلكنا من قرية بطرت معيشتها فتلك مساكنهم لم تسكن من بعدهم إلا قليلا وكنا نحن الوارثين   [ 28 \ 58 ] ، وقوله : أفلم يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم دمر الله عليهم ، ثم بين أنه   [ ص: 6 ] يريد تهديدهم بذلك بقوله : وللكافرين أمثالها إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

وقد هدد تعالى أهل القرى بأن يأتيهم عذابه ليلا في حالة النوم ، أو ضحى في حالة اللعب ، في قوله تعالى : أفأمن أهل القرى أن يأتيهم بأسنا بياتا وهم نائمون أوأمن أهل القرى أن يأتيهم بأسنا ضحى وهم يلعبون   [ 7 \ 97 ، 98 ] ، وهدد أمثالهم من الذين مكروا السيئات بقوله تعالى : أفأمن الذين مكروا السيئات أن يخسف الله بهم الأرض أو يأتيهم العذاب من حيث لا يشعرون أو يأخذهم في تقلبهم فما هم بمعجزين أو يأخذهم على تخوف فإن ربكم لرءوف رحيم   [ 16 \ 45 ، 46 ، 47 ] .
قوله تعالى : فما كان دعواهم إذ جاءهم بأسنا إلا أن قالوا إنا كنا ظالمين   . 

بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن تلك القرى الكثيرة التي أهلكها في حال  البيات ، أو في حال القيلولة ، لم يكن لهم من الدعوى إلا اعترافهم بأنهم  كانوا ظالمين . 

وأوضح هذا المعنى في قوله : وكم  قصمنا من قرية كانت ظالمة وأنشأنا بعدها قوما آخرين فلما أحسوا بأسنا إذا  هم منها يركضون لا تركضوا وارجعوا إلى ما أترفتم فيه ومساكنكم لعلكم تسألون  قالوا ياويلنا إنا كنا ظالمين فما زالت تلك دعواهم حتى جعلناهم حصيدا خامدين   [ 21 \ 11 - 15 ] . 

قال  ابن جرير  رحمه الله : في هذه الآية الدلالة الواضحة على صحة ما جاءت به الرواية عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما هلك قوم حتى يعذروا من أنفسهم   " . حدثنا بذلك ابن حميد  ، حدثنا جرير  عن أبي سنان  ، عن عبد الملك بن ميسرة الزراد  قال : قال  عبد الله بن مسعود    : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما هلك قوم حتى يعذروا من أنفسهم   " قال : قلت لعبد الله  كيف يكون ذلك ؟ قال : فقرأ هذه الآية : فما كان دعواهم إذ جاءهم بأسنا إلا أن قالوا إنا كنا ظالمين   [ 7 \ 5 ] .
قوله تعالى : فلنسألن الذين أرسل إليهم ولنسألن المرسلين   . 

لم يبين هنا الشيء المسئول عنه المرسلون ، ولا الشيء المسئول عنه الذين أرسل إليهم . 

وبين في مواضع أخر أنه يسأل المرسلين عما أجابتهم به أممهم ، ويسأل الأمم عما أجابوا به رسلهم . 

قال في الأول : يوم يجمع الله الرسل فيقول ماذا أجبتم   [ 5 \ 109 ] . 

 [ ص: 7 ] وقال في الثاني : ويوم يناديهم فيقول ماذا أجبتم المرسلين   [ 28 \ 65 ] . 

وبين في موضع آخر أنه يسأل جميع الخلق عما كانوا يعملون ، وهو قوله تعالى : فوربك لنسألنهم أجمعين عما كانوا يعملون   [ 15 \ 92 ، 93 ] . 

وهنا إشكال معروف : وهو أنه تعالى قال هنا : فلنسألن الذين أرسل إليهم ولنسألن المرسلين   [ 7 \ 6 ] ، وقال أيضا : فوربك لنسألنهم أجمعين عما كانوا يعملون ، وقال : وقفوهم إنهم مسئولون   [ 37 \ 24 ] ، وهذا صريح في إثبات سؤال الجميع يوم القيامة ، مع أنه قال : ولا يسأل عن ذنوبهم المجرمون   [ 28 \ 78 ] ، وقال : فيومئذ لا يسأل عن ذنبه إنس ولا جان   [ 55 \ 39 ] . 

وقد بينا وجه الجمع بين الآيات المذكورة في كتابنا ( دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب ) وسنزيده إيضاحا هنا إن شاء الله تعالى . 

اعلم أولا : أن السؤال المنفي في الآيات المذكورة ، أخص من السؤال المثبت  فيها ; لأن السؤال المنفي فيها مقيد بكونه سؤالا عن ذنوب خاصة ، فإنه قال :  ولا يسأل عن ذنوبهم المجرمون   [ 28 \ 78 ] فخصه بكونه عن الذنوب ، وقال : فيومئذ لا يسأل عن ذنبه إنس ولا جان فخصه بذلك أيضا ، فيتضح من ذلك أن سؤال الرسل والموءودة مثلا ليس عن ذنب فعلوه فلا مانع من وقوعه   ; لأن المنفي خصوص السؤال عن ذنب ، ويزيد ذلك إيضاحا قوله تعالى : ليسأل الصادقين عن صدقهم الآية [ 5 \ 119 ] ، وقوله بعد سؤاله لعيسى  المذكور في قوله : أأنت قلت للناس اتخذوني وأمي إلهين من دون الله الآية [ 33 \ 8 ] ، قال الله هذا يوم ينفع الصادقين صدقهم الآية  [ 33 \ 8 ] ، والسؤال عن الذنوب المنفي في الآيات : المراد به سؤال  الاستخبار والاستعلام ; لأنه جل وعلا محيط علمه بكل شيء ، ولا ينافي نفي  هذا النوع من السؤال ثبوت نوع آخر منه هو سؤال التوبيخ والتقريع ; لأنه نوع  من أنواع العذاب ، ويدل لهذا أن سؤال الله للكفار في القرآن كله توبيخ وتقريع كقوله : وقفوهم إنهم مسئولون ما لكم لا تناصرون   . 

وقوله : أفسحر هذا أم أنتم لا تبصرون   [ 52 \ 15 ] . إلى غير ذلك من الآيات وباقي أوجه الجمع مبين في كتابنا المذكور ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : فلنقصن عليهم بعلم وما كنا غائبين   . 

بين تعالى في هذه الآية   [ ص: 8 ] الكريمة  أنه يقص على عباده يوم القيامة ما كانوا يعملونه في الدنيا ، وأخبرهم بأنه  جل وعلا لم يكن غائبا عما فعلوه أيام فعلهم له في دار الدنيا ، بل هو  الرقيب الشهيد على جميع الخلق ، المحيط علمه بكل ما فعلوه من صغير وكبير ،  وجليل وحقير ، وبين هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة كقوله : ما  يكون من نجوى ثلاثة إلا هو رابعهم ولا خمسة إلا هو سادسهم ولا أدنى من ذلك  ولا أكثر إلا هو معهم أين ما كانوا ثم ينبئهم بما عملوا يوم القيامة إن  الله بكل شيء عليم   [ 58 \ 7 ] ، وقوله : يعلم ما يلج في الأرض وما يخرج منها وما ينزل من السماء وما يعرج فيها وهو معكم أين ما كنتم   [ 57 \ 4 ] وقوله : وما  تكون في شأن وما تتلو منه من قرآن ولا تعملون من عمل إلا كنا عليكم شهودا  إذ تفيضون فيه وما يعزب عن ربك من مثقال ذرة في الأرض ولا في السماء ولا  أصغر من ذلك ولا أكبر إلا في كتاب مبين   [ 10 \ 61 ] . 

تنبيه 

في هذه الآية الكريمة الرد الصريح على المعتزلة  النافين صفات المعاني ،  القائلين : إنه تعالى عالم بذاته ، لا بصفة قامت بذاته ، هي العلم ، وهكذا  في قولهم : قادر مريد ، حي سميع ، بصير متكلم ، فإنه هنا أثبت لنفسه صفة  العلم بقوله : فلنقصن عليهم بعلم   \ [ 7 \ 7 ] 30 ونظيره قوله تعالى : أنزله بعلمه الآية [ 4 \ 166 ] . وهي أدلة قرآنية صريحة في بطلان مذهبهم الذي لا يشك عاقل في بطلانه وتناقضه .
قوله تعالى : والوزن يومئذ الحق بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن وزنه للأعمال يوم القيامة حق أي لا جور فيه ، ولا ظلم ، فلا يزاد في سيئات مسيء ، ولا ينقص من حسنات محسن . 

وأوضح هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر كقوله : ونضع الموازين القسط ليوم القيامة فلا تظلم نفس شيئا وإن كان مثقال حبة من خردل أتينا بها وكفى بنا حاسبين   [ 21 \ 47 ] ، وقوله : إن الله لا يظلم مثقال ذرة وإن تك حسنة يضاعفها الآية [ 4 \ 40 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

الحرف المنير \ سحر \ أضواء البيان \ ج 2 \ من ص 292 - إلى ص . . . . . . . . . 302
قوله تعالى : فمن ثقلت موازينه فأولئك هم المفلحون ومن خفت موازينه فأولئك الذين خسروا أنفسهم بما كانوا بآياتنا يظلمون   . 

 [ ص: 9 ] بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن من ثقلت موازينهم أفلحوا ، ومن خفت موازينهم خسروا بسبب ظلمهم ، ولم يفصل الفلاح والخسران هنا . 

وقد جاء في بعض المواضع ما يدل على أن المراد بالفلاح هنا كونه في عيشة  راضية في الجنة ، وأن المراد بالخسران هنا كونه في الهاوية من النار ، وذلك  في قوله : وقد جاء في بعض المواضع ما يدل على أن المراد بالفلاح هنا كونه في عيشة راضية في الجنة ، وأن المراد بالخسران هنا كونه في الهاوية من النار ، وذلك في قوله : فأما من ثقلت موازينه فهو في عيشة راضية وأما من خفت موازينه فأمه هاوية وما أدراك ما هيه نار حامية   [ 101 \ 6 - 11 ] . 

وبين أيضا خسران من خفت موازينه ، بقوله : ومن خفت موازينه فأولئك الذين خسروا أنفسهم في جهنم خالدون تلفح وجوههم النار وهم فيها كالحون   [ 23 \ 103 ، 104 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : وجعلنا لكم فيها معايش   . لم يبين هنا كيفية هذه المعايش التي جعل لنا في الأرض ، ولكنه بين ذلك في مواضع أخر كقوله : فلينظر الإنسان إلى طعامه أنا صببنا الماء صبا ثم شققنا الأرض شقا فأنبتنا فيها حبا وعنبا وقضبا وزيتونا ونخلا وحدائق غلبا وفاكهة وأبا متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم   [ 80 \ 24 - 32 ] . 

وقوله : أولم يروا أنا نسوق الماء إلى الأرض الجرز فنخرج به زرعا تأكل منه أنعامهم وأنفسهم أفلا يبصرون   [ 32 \ 27 ] ، وقوله : وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرجنا به أزواجا من نبات شتى كلوا وارعوا أنعامكم إن في ذلك لآيات لأولي النهى   [ 20 \ 53 ، 54 ] . 

وذكر كثيرا من ذلك في سورة النحل كقوله : والأنعام خلقها لكم فيها دفء ومنافع ومنها تأكلون   [ \ 5 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : قال ما منعك ألا تسجد إذ أمرتك   . 

ال بعض العلماء : معناه : ما منعك أن تسجد ، و " لا " صلة ، ويشهد لهذا قوله تعالى : في سورة " ص " قال ياإبليس ما منعك أن تسجد لما خلقت بيدي الآية  [ \ 75 ] ، وقد أوضحنا زيادة لفظة " لا " وشواهد ذلك من القرآن ، ومن كلام  العرب في سورة البلد ، في كتابنا " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب "  والعلم عند الله تعالى .

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (92)
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ(2)
صـ 10 إلى صـ 15

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : قَالَ أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِنْهُ خَلَقْتَنِي مِنْ نَارٍ وَخَلَقْتَهُ مِنْ طِينٍ ، ذَكَرَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ : أَنَّ إِبْلِيسَ لَعَنَهُ اللَّهُ خُلِقَ مِنْ نَارٍ ،  وَعَلَى الْقَوْلِ بِأَنَّ إِبْلِيسَ هُوَ الْجَانُّ الَّذِي هُوَ أَبُو  الْجِنِّ ، فَقَدْ زَادَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ أَوْصَافًا لِلنَّارِ  الَّتِي خَلَقَهُ مِنْهَا . مِنْ ذَلِكَ أَنَّهَا نَارُ السَّمُومِ ، كَمَا  فِي قَوْلِهِ : وَالْجَانَّ خَلَقْنَاهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ مِنْ نَارِ السَّمُومِ   [ 15 \ 27 ] ، وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ أَنَّهَا خُصُوصُ الْمَارِجِ ، كَمَا فِي قَوْلِهِ : وَخَلَقَ الْجَانَّ مِنْ مَارِجٍ مِنْ نَارٍ   [ 55 \ 15 ] ، وَالْمَارِجُ أَخَصُّ مِنْ مُطْلَقِ النَّارِ لِأَنَّهُ اللَّهَبُ الَّذِي لَا دُخَانَ فِيهِ . 

وَسُمِّيَتْ نَارَ السَّمُومِ ; لِأَنَّهَا تَنْفُذُ فِي مَسَامِّ الْبَدَنِ لِشِدَّةِ حَرِّهَا . وَفِي صَحِيحٍ مُسْلِمٍ  عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا مَرْفُوعًا : " خُلِقَتِ الْمَلَائِكَةُ مِنْ نُورٍ ، وَخُلِقَ الْجَانُّ مِنْ مَارِجٍ مِنْ نَارٍ ، وَخُلِقَ آدَمُ مِمَّا وُصِفَ لَكُمْ   " . وَرَوَاهُ عَنْهَا أَيْضًا  الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ    .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : قَالَ فَاهْبِطْ مِنْهَا فَمَا يَكُونُ لَكَ أَنْ تَتَكَبَّرَ فِيهَا فَاخْرُجْ إِنَّكَ مِنَ الصَّاغِرِينَ   [ 7 \ 13 ] . 

بَيَّنَ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ : أَنَّهُ عَامَلَ  إِبْلِيسَ اللَّعِينَ بِنَقِيضِ قَصْدِهِ حَيْثُ كَانَ قَصْدُهُ  التَّعَاظُمَ وَالتَّكَبُّرَ ، فَأَخْرَجَهُ اللَّهُ صَاغِرًا حَقِيرًا  ذَلِيلًا ، مُتَّصِفًا بِنَقِيضِ مَا كَانَ يُحَاوِلُهُ مِنَ الْعُلُوِّ  وَالْعَظَمَةِ ، وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : فَاخْرُجْ إِنَّكَ مِنَ الصَّاغِرِينَ   [ 7 \ 13 ] ، وَالصَّغَارُ : أَشَدُّ الذُّلِّ وَالْهَوَانِ ، وَقَوْلِهِ : اخْرُجْ مِنْهَا مَذْءُومًا مَدْحُورًا   [ 7 \ 18 ] ، وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ ، وَيُفْهَمُ مِنَ الْآيَةِ أَنَّ الْمُتَكَبِّرَ لَا يَنَالُ مَا أَرَادَ مِنَ الْعَظَمَةِ وَالرِّفْعَةِ ، وَإِنَّمَا يَحْصُلُ لَهُ نَقِيضُ ذَلِكَ . وَصَرَّحَ تَعَالَى بِهَذَا الْمَعْنَى فِي قَوْلِهِ : إِنْ فِي صُدُورِهِمْ إِلَّا كِبْرٌ مَا هُمْ بِبَالِغِيهِ   [ 40 \ 56 ] . وَبَيَّنَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ كَثِيرًا مِنَ الْعَوَاقِبِ السَّيِّئَةِ الَّتِي تَنْشَأُ عَنِ الْكِبْرِ ،  أَعَاذَنَا اللَّهُ وَالْمُسْلِمِين  َ مِنْهُ ، فَمِنْ ذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ  سَبَبٌ لِصَرْفِ صَاحِبِهِ عَنْ فَهْمِ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ ، وَالِاهْتِدَاءِ  بِهَا كَمَا فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : سَأَصْرِفُ عَنْ آيَاتِيَ الَّذِينَ يَتَكَبَّرُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ الْآيَةَ [ 7 \ 146 ] . وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ مِنْ أَسْبَابِ الثَّوَاءِ فِي النَّارِ كَمَا فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : أَلَيْسَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ مَثْوًى لِلْمُتَكَبِّرِ  ينَ   [ 39 \ 60 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا إِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ   [ 37 \ 35 ] ، وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ أَنَّ صَاحِبَهُ لَا يُحِبُّهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى كَمَا فِي قَوْلِهِ : لَا جَرَمَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يُسِرُّونَ وَمَا يُعْلِنُونَ إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُسْتَكْبِرِ  ينَ   [ 16 \ 23 ] ، وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ أَنَّ مُوسَى  اسْتَعَاذَ مِنَ الْمُتَّصِفِ بِهِ وَلَا يُسْتَعَاذُ إِلَّا مِمَّا هُوَ شَرٌّ ، كَمَا فِي قَوْلِهِ : وَقَالَ مُوسَى إِنِّي عُذْتُ بِرَبِّي وَرَبِّكُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ مُتَكَبِّرٍ لَا يُؤْمِنُ بِيَوْمِ الْحِسَابِ   [ 40 \ 27 ] إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنْ   [ ص: 11 ] نَتَائِجِهِ السَّيِّئَةِ ، وَعَوَاقِبِهِ الْوَخِيمَةِ ، وَيُفْهَمُ مِنْ مَفْهُومِ الْمُخَالَفَةِ فِي الْآيَةِ : أَنَّ الْمُتَوَاضِعَ لِلَّهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا يَرْفَعُهُ اللَّهُ   . 

وَقَدْ أَشَارَ تَعَالَى إِلَى مَكَانَةِ الْمُتَوَاضِعِي  نَ لَهُ عِنْدَهُ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ كَقَوْلِهِ : وَعِبَادُ الرَّحْمَنِ الَّذِينَ يَمْشُونَ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ هَوْنًا وَإِذَا خَاطَبَهُمُ الْجَاهِلُونَ قَالُوا سَلَامًا   [ 25 \ 63 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : تِلْكَ  الدَّارُ الْآخِرَةُ نَجْعَلُهَا لِلَّذِينَ لَا يُرِيدُونَ عُلُوًّا فِي  الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فَسَادًا وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ   [ 28  \ 83 ] وَقَدْ صَحَّ عَنْهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ  قَالَ : " إِنَّهُ أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ أَنْ تَوَاضَعُوا حَتَّى لَا يَفْخَرَ  أَحَدٌ عَلَى أَحَدٍ ، وَلَا يَبْغِيَ أَحَدٌ عَلَى أَحَدٍ " ، وَقَدْ  قَالَ الشَّاعِرُ : [ الطَّوِيلُ ] 


**تَوَاضَعْ  تَكُنْ كَالْبَدْرِ تُبْصِرُ وَجْهَهُ عَلَى صَفَحَاتِ الْمَاءِ وَهُوَ  رَفِيعُ     وَلَا تَكُ كَالدُّخَّانِ يَعْلُو بِنَفْسِهِ 
إِلَى صَفَحَاتِ الْجَوِّ وَهُوَ وَضِيعُ* *وَقَالَ  أَبُو الطِّيبِ الْمُتَنَبِّي    : [ الْوَافِرُ ] 


**وَلَوْ لَمْ يَعْلُ إِلَّا ذُو مَحَلٍّ     تَعَالَ الْجَيْشُ وَانْحَطَّ الْقَتَامُ 
**قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : قَالَ أَنْظِرْنِي إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ قَالَ إِنَّكَ مِنَ الْمَنْظَرِينَ   . 

لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا فِي سُورَةِ الْأَعْرَافِ الْغَايَةَ الَّتِي  أَنْظَرَهُ إِلَيْهَا ، وَقَدْ ذَكَرَهَا فِي " الْحِجْرِ " وَ " ص "  مُبَيِّنًا أَنَّ غَايَةَ ذَلِكَ الْإِنْظَارِ هُوَ يَوْمُ الْوَقْتِ  الْمَعْلُومِ . 

لِقَوْلِهِ : فِي سُورَةِ " الْحِجْرِ " وَ " ص " فَإِنَّكَ مِنَ الْمُنْظَرِينَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْوَقْتِ الْمَعْلُومِ    [ \ 80 ] فَقَدْ طَلَبَ الشَّيْطَانُ الْإِنْظَارَ إِلَى يَوْمِ  الْبَعْثِ ، وَقَدْ أَعْطَاهُ اللَّهُ الْإِنْظَارَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْوَقْتِ  الْمَعْلُومِ . 

وَأَكْثَرُ الْعُلَمَاءِ يَقُولُونَ : الْمُرَادُ بِهِ وَقْتُ النَّفْخَةِ الْأُولَى ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَلَا تَجِدُ أَكْثَرَهُمْ شَاكِرِينَ ، هَذَا الَّذِي ذَكَرَ إِبْلِيسُ أَنَّهُ سَيُوقِعُ بَنِي آدَمَ  فِيهِ  قَالَهُ ظَنًّا مِنْهُ أَنَّهُمْ سَيُطِيعُونَهُ فِيمَا يَدْعُوهُمْ  إِلَيْهِ حَتَّى يُهْلِكَهُمْ ، وَقَدْ بَيَّنَ تَعَالَى فِي سُورَةِ "  سَبَأٍ " أَنَّ ظَنَّهُ هَذَا صَدَقَ فِيهِمْ بِقَوْلِهِ : وَلَقَدْ صَدَّقَ عَلَيْهِمْ إِبْلِيسُ ظَنَّهُ فَاتَّبَعُوهُ الْآيَةَ [ \ 20 ] ، كَمَا تَقَدَّمَتِ الْإِشَارَةُ إِلَيْهِ .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : قَالَ اخْرُجْ مِنْهَا مَذْءُومًا مَدْحُورًا لَمَنْ تَبِعَكَ مِنْهُمْ لَأَمْلَأَنَّ جَهَنَّمَ مِنْكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ   [ 38 \ 84 ، 85 ] . 

بَيَّنَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ لِإِبْلِيسَ :  اخْرُجْ مِنْهَا فِي حَالِ كَوْنِكِ مَذْءُومًا مَدْحُورًا .  وَالْمَذْءُومُ : الْمَعِيبُ أَوِ الْمَمْقُوتُ ، وَالْمَدْحُورُ :  الْمُبْعَدُ عَنِ الرَّحْمَةِ ، الْمَطْرُودُ ، وَأَنَّهُ أَوْعَدَهُ  بِمَلْءِ جَهَنَّمَ مِنْهُ . وَأَوْضَحَ هَذَا الْمَعْنَى فِي آيَاتٍ  أُخَرَ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : قَالَ فَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَقَّ   [ ص: 12 ] أَقُولُ لَأَمْلَأَنَّ جَهَنَّمَ مِنْكَ وَمِمَّنْ تَبِعَكَ مِنْهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ   [ 38 \ 84 ، 85 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : قَالَ اذْهَبْ فَمَنْ تَبِعَكَ مِنْهُمْ فَإِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ جَزَاؤُكُمْ جَزَاءً مَوْفُورًا وَاسْتَفْزِزْ  مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتَ مِنْهُمْ بِصَوْتِكَ وَأَجْلِبْ عَلَيْهِمْ بِخَيْلِكَ  وَرَجِلِكَ وَشَارِكْهُمْ فِي الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَولَادِ وَعِدْهُمْ وَمَا  يَعِدُهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ إِلَّا غُرُورًا   [ 17 \ 63 ، 64 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : فَكُبْكِبُوا فِيهَا هُمْ وَالْغَاوُونَ وَجُنُودُ إِبْلِيسَ أَجْمَعُونَ   [ 26 \ 94 ، 95 ] إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : يَا بَنِي آدَمَ لَا يَفْتِنَنَّكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ كَمَا أَخْرَجَ أَبَوَيْكُمْ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ   . 

حَذَّرَ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ بَنِي آدَمَ  أَنْ يَفْتِنَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ كَمَا فَتَنَ أَبَوَيْهِمْ ، وَصَرَّحَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ : أَنَّهُ حَذَّرَ آدَمَ  مِنْ  مَكْرِ إِبْلِيسَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَقَعَ فِيمَا وَقَعَ فِيهِ ، وَلَمْ  يُنْجِهِ ذَلِكَ التَّحْذِيرُ مِنْ عَدُوِّهِ وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : فَقُلْنَا يَاآدَمُ إِنَّ هَذَا عَدُوٌّ لَكَ وَلِزَوْجِكَ فَلَا يُخْرِجَنَّكُمَ  ا مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ فَتَشْقَى   [ 20 \ 117 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَإِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً قَالُوا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهَا آبَاءَنَا الْآيَةَ . 

ذَكَرَ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ : أَنَّ الْكُفَّارَ  إِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً ، اسْتَدَلُّوا عَلَى أَنَّهَا حَقٌّ وَصَوَابٌ ،  بِأَنَّهُمْ وَجَدُوا آبَاءَهُمْ يَفْعَلُونَهَا ، وَأَنَّهُمْ مَا  فَعَلُوهَا ، إِلَّا لِأَنَّهَا صَوَابٌ وَرُشْدٌ . 

وَبَيَّنَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ : أَنَّ هَذَا وَاقِعٌ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْأُمَمِ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَكَذَلِكَ  مَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فِي قَرْيَةٍ مِنْ نَذِيرٍ إِلَّا قَالَ  مُتْرَفُوهَا إِنَّا وَجَدْنَا آبَاءَنَا عَلَى أُمَّةٍ وَإِنَّا عَلَى  آثَارِهِمْ مُقْتَدُونَ   [ 43 \ 23 ] . 

وَرَدَّ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ هَذَا التَّقْلِيدَ الْأَعْمَى فِي آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةٍ ، كَقَوْلِهِ : أَوَلَوْ كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ لَا يَعْقِلُونَ شَيْئًا وَلَا يَهْتَدُونَ   [ 2 \ 170 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : أَوَلَوْ كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ شَيْئًا وَلَا يَهْتَدُونَ   [ 5 \ 104 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : قَالَ أَوَلَوْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِأَهْدَى مِمَّا وَجَدْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَكُمْ   [ 43 \ 24 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : إِنَّهُمْ أَلْفَوْا آبَاءَهُمْ ضَالِّينَ فَهُمْ عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ يُهْرَعُونَ   [ 37 \ 69 ، 70 ] إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : كَمَا بَدَأَكُمْ تَعُودُونَ   . 

فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ لِلْعُلَمَاءِ وَجْهَانِ مِنَ التَّفْسِيرِ : 

الْأَوَّلُ : أَنَّ مَعْنَى كَمَا بَدَأَكُمْ تَعُودُونَ أَيْ  كَمَا سَبَقَ لَكُمْ فِي عِلْمِ اللَّهِ مِنْ سَعَادَةٍ أَوْ شَقَاوَةٍ ،  فَإِنَّكُمْ تَصِيرُونَ إِلَيْهِ ، فَمَنْ سَبَقَ لَهُ الْعِلْمُ بِأَنَّهُ  سَعِيدٌ صَارَ إِلَى السَّعَادَةِ ، وَمَنْ   [ ص: 13 ] سَبَقَ لَهُ الْعِلْمُ بِأَنَّهُ شَقِيٌّ صَارَ إِلَى الشَّقَاوَةِ ، وَيَدُلُّ لِهَذَا الْوَجْهِ قَوْلُهُ بَعْدَهُ : فَرِيقًا هَدَى وَفَرِيقًا حَقَّ عَلَيْهِمُ الضَّلَالَةُ   [ 7 \ 30 ] ، وَهُوَ ظَاهِرٌ كَمَا تَرَى ، وَمِنَ الْآيَاتِ الدَّالَّةِ عَلَيْهِ أَيْضًا قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ فَمِنْكُمْ كَافِرٌ وَمِنْكُمْ مُؤْمِنٌ   [ 64 \ 2 ] ، وَقَوْلُهُ : وَلِذَلِكَ خَلَقَهُمْ الْآيَةَ [ 11 \ 119 ] ، أَيْ وَلِذَلِكَ الِاخْتِلَافِ إِلَى شَقِيٍّ ، وَسَعِيدٍ خَلَقَهُمْ . 

الْوَجْهُ الثَّانِي : أَنَّ مَعْنَى قَوْلِهِ : كَمَا بَدَأَكُمْ تَعُودُونَ    [ 7 \ 29 ] ، أَيْ كَمَا خَلَقَكُمْ أَوَّلًا ، وَلَمْ تَكُونُوا شَيْئًا  ، فَإِنَّهُ يُعِيدُكُمْ مَرَّةً أُخْرَى ، وَيَبْعَثُكُمْ مِنْ  قُبُورِكُمْ أَحْيَاءً بَعْدَ أَنْ مِتُّمْ وَصِرْتُمْ عِظَامًا رَمِيمًا ،  وَالْآيَاتُ الدَّالَّةُ عَلَى هَذَا الْوَجْهِ كَثِيرَةٌ جِدًّا ،  كَقَوْلِهِ : كَمَا بَدَأْنَا أَوَّلَ خَلْقٍ نُعِيدُهُ وَعْدًا عَلَيْنَا الْآيَةَ [ 21 \ 104 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ الْآيَةَ [ 30 \ 27 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : قُلْ يُحْيِيهَا الَّذِي أَنْشَأَهَا أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ الْآيَةَ [ 36 \ 79 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : يَاأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِنَ الْبَعْثِ فَإِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ تُرَابٍ   [ 22 \ 5 ] إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا فِي تَرْجَمَةِ هَذَا الْكِتَابِ الْمُبَارَكِ أَنَّهُ  قَدْ يَكُونُ فِي الْآيَةِ وَجْهَانِ ، وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا حَقٌّ ،  وَيَشْهَدُ لَهُ الْقُرْآنُ ، فَنَذْكُرُ الْجَمِيعَ ; لِأَنَّهُ كُلَّهُ  حَقٌّ ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : إِنَّهُمُ اتَّخَذُوا الشَّيَاطِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَيَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ   . 

وَبَيَّنَ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ ، أَنَّ الْكُفَّارَ اتَّخَذُوا الشَّيَاطِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ ،  وَمِنْ تِلْكَ الْمُوَالَاةِ طَاعَتُهُمْ لَهُمْ فِيمَا يُخَالِفُ مَا  شَرَعَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ، وَمَعَ ذَلِكَ يَظُنُّونَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ عَلَى  هُدًى . 

وَبَيَّنَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ : أَنَّ مَنْ كَانَ كَذَلِكَ فَهُوَ أَخْسَرُ  النَّاسِ عَمَلًا ، وَالْعِيَاذُ بِاللَّهِ تَعَالَى ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ  جَلَّ وَعَلَا : قُلْ هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِالْأَخْسَرِين  َ أَعْمَالًا الَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعًا   [ 18 \ 103 ، 104 ] . 

تَنْبِيهٌ 

هَذِهِ النُّصُوصُ الْقُرْآنِيَّةُ تَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ الْكَافِرَ لَا  يَنْفَعُهُ ظَنُّهُ أَنَّهُ عَلَى هُدًى ; لِأَنَّ الْأَدِلَّةَ الَّتِي  جَاءَتْ بِهَا الرُّسُلُ لَمْ تَتْرُكْ فِي الْحَقِّ لَبْسًا وَلَا  شُبْهَةً ، وَلَكِنَّ الْكَافِرَ  لِشِدَّةِ تَعَصُّبِهِ لِلْكُفْرِ لَا يَكَادُ يُفَكِّرُ فِي الْأَدِلَّةِ  الَّتِي هِيَ كَالشَّمْسِ فِي رَابِعَةِ النَّهَارِ لَجَاجًا فِي  الْبَاطِلِ ، وَعِنَادًا   [ ص: 14 ] فَلِذَلِكَ كَانَ غَيْرَ مَعْذُورٍ . وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : قُلْ مَنْ حَرَّمَ زِينَةَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي أَخْرَجَ لِعِبَادِهِ وَالطَّيِّبَاتِ مِنَ الرِّزْقِ   . 

مَرَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ نَبِيَّهُ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْ يَسْأَلَ سُؤَالَ إِنْكَارٍ مَنْ حَرَّمَ  زِينَةَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي أَخْرَجَ لِعِبَادِهِ ، كَاللِّبَاسِ فِي  الطَّوَافِ ، وَالطَّيِّبَاتِ مِنَ الرِّزْقِ كَالْأَنْعَامِ ، وَالْحَرْثِ  الَّتِي حَرَّمَهَا الْكُفَّارُ ، وَكَاللَّحْمِ وَالْوَدَكِ الَّذِي  حَرَّمَهُ بَعْضُ الْعَرَبِ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ فِي الْحَجِّ . 

وَصَرَّحَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ : أَنَّ مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ مُفْتَرٍ عَلَيْهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا ، كَقَوْلِهِ : وَلَا  تَقُولُوا لِمَا تَصِفُ أَلْسِنَتُكُمُ الْكَذِبَ هَذَا حَلَالٌ وَهَذَا  حَرَامٌ لِتَفْتَرُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْتَرُونَ  عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ لَا يُفْلِحُونَ   [ 16 \ 116 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : قَدْ  خَسِرَ الَّذِينَ قَتَلُوا أَوْلَادَهُمْ سَفَهًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ  وَحَرَّمُوا مَا رَزَقَهُمُ اللَّهُ افْتِرَاءً عَلَى اللَّهِ قَدْ ضَلُّوا  وَمَا كَانُوا مُهْتَدِينَ   [ 6 \ 140 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : قُلْ  أَرَأَيْتُمْ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ مِنْ رِزْقٍ فَجَعَلْتُمْ  مِنْهُ حَرَامًا وَحَلَالًا قُلْ آللَّهُ أَذِنَ لَكُمْ أَمْ عَلَى اللَّهِ  تَفْتَرُونَ   [ 10 \ 59 ] ، وَطَلَبُهُمْ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ  طَلَبُ إِعْجَازٍ أَنْ يَأْتُوا بِالشُّهَدَاءِ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ  لَهُمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ حَرَّمَ هَذَا ، وَنَهَى نَبِيَّهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِنْ شَهِدَ لَهُمْ شُهُودُ زُورٍ أَنْ يَشْهَدَ  مَعَهُمْ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : قُلْ هَلُمَّ شُهَدَاءَكُمُ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ حَرَّمَ هَذَا فَإِنْ شَهِدُوا فَلَا تَشْهَدْ مَعَهُمْ   \ [ 6 \ 150 ] 30 إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : حَتَّى  إِذَا ادَّارَكُوا فِيهَا جَمِيعًا قَالَتْ أُخْرَاهُمْ لِأُولَاهُمْ  رَبَّنَا هَؤُلَاءِ أَضَلُّونَا فَآتِهِمْ عَذَابًا ضِعْفًا مِنَ النَّارِ   . 

لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا السَّبَبَ الَّذِي مَكَّنَهُمْ مِنْ إِضْلَالِهِمْ ،  وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ : أَنَّ السَّبَبَ الَّذِي  مَكَّنَهُمْ مِنْ ذَلِكَ هُوَ كَوْنُهُمْ سَادَتَهُمْ وَكُبَرَاءَهُمْ ،  وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ الْأَتْبَاعَ يُطِيعُونَ السَّادَةَ الْكُبَرَاءَ فِيمَا  يَأْمُرُونَهُمْ بِهِ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّا أَطَعْنَا سَادَتَنَا وَكُبَرَاءَنَا فَأَضَلُّونَا السَّبِيلَ رَبَّنَا آتِهِمْ ضِعْفَيْنِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ الْآيَةَ [ 33 \ 67 ، 68 ] ، وَبَسَطَ ذَلِكَ فِي سُورَةِ " سَبَأٍ " بِقَوْلِهِ : وَلَوْ  تَرَى إِذِ الظَّالِمُونَ مَوْقُوفُونَ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يَرْجِعُ  بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ الْقَوْلَ يَقُولُ الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا  لِلَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا لَوْلَا أَنْتُمْ لَكُنَّا مُؤْمِنِينَ قَالَ  الَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا لِلَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا أَنَحْنُ صَدَدْنَاكُمْ  عَنِ الْهُدَى بَعْدَ إِذْ جَاءَكُمْ بَلْ كُنْتُمْ مُجْرِمِينَ وَقَالَ  الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا لِلَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا بَلْ مَكْرُ اللَّيْلِ  وَالنَّهَارِ إِذْ تَأْمُرُونَنَا أَنْ نَكْفُرَ بِاللَّهِ وَنَجْعَلَ لَهُ  أَنْدَادًا   [ \ 31 - 33 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : فَآتِهِمْ عَذَابًا ضِعْفًا مِنَ النَّارِ   . 

وَبَيَّنَ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ ، وَأَمْثَالِهَا  مِنَ الْآيَاتِ : أَنَّ الْأَتْبَاعَ يَسْأَلُونَ اللَّهَ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ أَنْ يُضَاعِفَ الْعَذَابَ لِلْمَتْبُوعِين  َ ،   [ ص: 15 ] وَبَيَّنَ  فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ : أَنَّ مُضَاعَفَةَ الْعَذَابِ لِلْمَتْبُوعِين  َ  لَا تَنْفَعُ الْأَتْبَاعَ ، وَلَا تُخَفِّفُ عَنْهُمْ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ ،  كَقَوْلِهِ : وَلَنْ يَنْفَعَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ إِذْ ظَلَمْتُمْ أَنَّكُمْ فِي الْعَذَابِ مُشْتَرِكُونَ   [ 43 \ 39 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ هُنَا : قَالَ لِكُلٍّ ضِعْفٌ الْآيَةَ [ 7 \ 38 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَقَالَتْ أُولَاهُمْ لِأُخْرَاهُمْ فَمَا كَانَ لَكُمْ عَلَيْنَا مِنْ فَضْلٍ فَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْسِبُونَ   [ 7 \ 39 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : قَالَ الَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا إِنَّا كُلٌّ فِيهَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ حَكَمَ بَيْنَ الْعِبَادِ   [ 40 \ 48 ] إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَنَزَعْنَا مَا فِي صُدُورِهِمْ مِنْ غِلٍّ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهِمُ الْأَنْهَارُ   . 

ذَكَرَ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ : أَنَّهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا ، يَنْزِعُ مَا فِي صُدُورِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ مِنَ الْحِقْدِ ،  وَالْحَسَدِ الَّذِي كَانَ فِي الدُّنْيَا ، وَأَنَّهُمْ تَجْرِي مِنْ  تَحْتِهِمُ الْأَنْهَارَ فِي الْجَنَّةِ ، وَذَكَرَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ  أَنَّ نَزْعَ الْغِلِّ مِنْ صُدُورِهِمْ يَقَعُ فِي حَالِ كَوْنِهِمْ  إِخْوَانًا عَلَى سُرُرٍ مُتَقَابِلِينَ آمِنِينَ مِنَ النَّصَبِ ،  وَالْخُرُوجِ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى فِي " الْحِجْرِ "  : وَنَزَعْنَا مَا فِي صُدُورِهِمْ مِنْ غِلٍّ إِخْوَانًا عَلَى سُرُرٍ مُتَقَابِلِينَ لَا يَمَسُّهُمْ فِيهَا نَصَبٌ وَمَا هُمْ مِنْهَا بِمُخْرَجِينَ   [ \ 47 ، 48 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَبَيْنَهُمَا حِجَابٌ   . 

ذَكَرَ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ : أَنَّ بَيْنَ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ وَأَهْلِ النَّارِ حِجَابًا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ، وَلَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هَذَا الْحِجَابَ هُنَا ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَهُ فِي سُورَةِ الْحَدِيدِ بِقَوْلِهِ : فَضُرِبَ بَيْنَهُمْ بِسُورٍ لَهُ بَابٌ بَاطِنُهُ فِيهِ الرَّحْمَةُ وَظَاهِرُهُ مِنْ قِبَلِهِ الْعَذَابُ الْآيَةَ [ 57 \ 13 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : يَعْرِفُونَ كُلًّا بِسِيمَاهُمْ   . 

ذَكَرَ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّ أَصْحَابَ الْأَعْرَافِ ، يَعْرِفُونَ كُلًّا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ ، وَأَهْلِ النَّارِ بِسِيمَاهُمْ ،  وَلَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا سِيمَا أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ ، وَلَا أَهْلِ النَّارِ  ، وَلَكِنَّهُ أَشَارَ لِذَلِكَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ ، كَقَوْلِهِ : يَوْمَ تَبْيَضُّ وُجُوهٌ وَتَسْوَدُّ وُجُوهٌ   [ 3 \ 106 ] . 

فَبَيَاضُ الْوُجُوهِ وَحُسْنُهَا سِيمَا أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ ، وَسَوَادُهَا وَقُبْحُهَا وَزُرْقَةُ الْعُيُونِ سِيمَا أَهْلِ النَّارِ ، كَمَا قَالَ أَيْضًا فِي سِيمَا أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ : تَعْرِفُ فِي وُجُوهِهِمْ نَضْرَةَ النَّعِيمِ   [ 83 \ 24 ] ، وَقَالَ : وُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ نَاضِرَةٌ الْآيَةَ [ 75 \ 22 ] ، وَقَالَ فِي سِيمَا أَهْلِ النَّارِ : كَأَنَّمَا أُغْشِيَتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ قِطَعًا مِنَ اللَّيْلِ مُظْلِمًا الْآيَةَ [ 10 \ 27 ] ، وَقَالَ : وَوُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ عَلَيْهَا غَبَرَةٌ الْآيَةَ [ 80 \ 40 ] ، وَقَالَ : وَنَحْشُرُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ يَوْمَئِذٍ زُرْقًا   [ 20 \ 102 ] .


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (93)
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ(3)
صـ 16 إلى صـ 20

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : قَالُوا مَا أَغْنَى عَنْكُمْ جَمْعُكُمْ وَمَا كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ   . 

ذَكَرَ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ   [ ص: 16 ] الْآيَةِ  الْكَرِيمَةِ : أَنَّ أَصْحَابَ الْأَعْرَافِ قَالُوا لِرِجَالٍ مِنْ  أَهْلِ النَّارِ : يَعْرِفُونَهُمْ بِسِيمَاهُمْ لَمْ يَنْفَعْكُمْ مَا  كُنْتُمْ تَجْمَعُونَهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا مِنَ الْمَالِ ، وَلَا كَثْرَةُ  جَمَاعَتِكُمْ وَأَنْصَارِكُمْ ، وَلَا اسْتِكْبَارُكُم  ْ فِي الدُّنْيَا . 

وَبَيَّنَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ وَجْهَ ذَلِكَ : وَهُوَ أَنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ، يُحْشَرُ فَرْدًا ،  لَا مَالَ مَعَهُ ، وَلَا نَاصِرَ ، وَلَا خَادِمَ ، وَلَا خَوَلَ .  وَأَنَّ اسْتِكْبَارَهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا يُجْزَى بِهِ عَذَابَ الْهَوْنِ فِي  الْآخِرَةِ ، كَقَوْلِهِ : وَلَقَدْ جِئْتُمُونَا فُرَادَى كَمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَتَرَكْتُمْ مَا خَوَّلْنَاكُمْ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِكُمْ   [ 6 \ 94 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَنَرِثُهُ مَا يَقُولُ وَيَأْتِينَا فَرْدًا   [ 19 \ 95 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَكُلُّهُمْ آتِيهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَرْدًا ، وَقَوْلِهِ : فَالْيَوْمَ تُجْزَوْنَ عَذَابَ الْهُونِ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ الْآيَةَ [ 46 \ 20
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : يَوْمَ  يَأْتِي تَأْوِيلُهُ يَقُولُ الَّذِينَ نَسُوهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ قَدْ جَاءَتْ  رُسُلُ رَبِّنَا بِالْحَقِّ فَهَلْ لَنَا مِنْ شُفَعَاءَ فَيَشْفَعُوا  لَنَا أَوْ نُرَدُّ فَنَعْمَلَ غَيْرَ الَّذِي كُنَّا نَعْمَلُ   . 

بَيَّنَ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ : أَنَّ الْكَفَّارَ ،  إِذَا عَايَنُوا الْحَقِيقَةَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يُقِرُّونَ بِأَنَّ  الرُّسُلَ جَاءَتْ بِالْحَقِّ ، وَيَتَمَنَّوْنَ أَحَدَ أَمْرَيْنِ : أَنْ  يَشْفَعَ لَهُمْ شُفَعَاءُ فَيُنْقِذُوهُمْ ، أَوْ يُرَدُّوا إِلَى  الدُّنْيَا لِيُصَدِّقُوا الرُّسُلَ ، وَيَعْمَلُوا بِمَا يُرْضِي اللَّهَ ،  وَلَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا هَلْ يَشْفَعُ لَهُمْ أَحَدٌ ؟ وَهَلْ يُرَدُّونَ ؟  وَمَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ لَوْ رُدُّوا ؟ وَهَلِ اعْتِرَافُهُمْ ذَلِكَ  بِصِدْقِ الرُّسُلِ يَنْفَعُهُمْ ؟ وَلَكِنَّهُ تَعَالَى بَيَّنَ ذَلِكَ  كُلَّهُ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ ، فَبَيَّنَ : أَنَّهُمْ لَا يَشْفَعُ لَهُمْ  أَحَدٌ بُقُولِهِ : فَمَا لَنَا مِنْ شَافِعِينَ الْآيَةَ [ 26 \ 100 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : فَمَا تَنْفَعُهُمْ شَفَاعَةُ الشَّافِعِينَ   [ 74 \ 48 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَلَا يَشْفَعُونَ إِلَّا لِمَنِ ارْتَضَى   [ 21 \ 28 ] مَعَ قَوْلِهِ : وَلَا يَرْضَى لِعِبَادِهِ الْكُفْرَ   [ 39 \ 7 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَرْضَى عَنِ الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ   \ [ 9 \ 96 ] 30 ، وَبَيَّنَ أَنَّهُمْ لَا يُرَدُّونَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ مُتَعَدِّدَةٍ ، كَقَوْلِهِ : وَلَوْ  تَرَى إِذِ الْمُجْرِمُونَ نَاكِسُو رُءُوسِهِمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ  رَبَّنَا أَبْصَرْنَا وَسَمِعْنَا فَارْجِعْنَا نَعْمَلْ صَالِحًا إِنَّا  مُوقِنُونَ وَلَوْ  شِئْنَا لَآتَيْنَا كُلَّ نَفْسٍ هُدَاهَا وَلَكِنْ حَقَّ الْقَوْلُ  مِنِّي لَأَمْلَأَنَّ جَهَنَّمَ مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ   [ 32 \ 12 ، 13 ] 

فَقَوْلُهُ : وَلَكِنْ حَقَّ الْقَوْلُ مِنِّي لَأَمْلَأَنَّ جَهَنَّمَ الْآيَةَ ، دَلِيلٌ عَلَى أَنَّ النَّارَ وَجَبَتْ لَهُمْ ، فَلَا يُرَدُّونَ ، وَلَا يُعْذَرُونَ ، وَقَوْلُهُ : وَهُمْ  يَصْطَرِخُونَ فِيهَا رَبَّنَا أَخْرِجْنَا نَعْمَلْ صَالِحًا غَيْرَ  الَّذِي كُنَّا نَعْمَلُ أَوَلَمْ نُعَمِّرْكُمْ مَا يَتَذَكَّرُ فِيهِ  مَنْ تَذَكَّرَ وَجَاءَكُمُ النَّذِيرُ   [ 35 \ 37 ] . 

فَصَرَّحَ بِأَنَّهُ قَطَعَ عُذْرَهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا ; بِالْإِمْهَالِ مُدَّةً يَتَذَكَّرُونَ فِيهَا ; وَإِنْذَارِ الرُّسُلِ ،   [ ص: 17 ] وَهُوَ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى عَدَمِ رَدِّهِمْ إِلَى الدُّنْيَا مَرَّةً أُخْرَى ، وَأَشَارَ إِلَى ذَلِكَ بِقَوْلِهِ : أَوَلَمْ تَكُونُوا أَقْسَمْتُمْ مِنْ قَبْلُ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ زَوَالٍ   [ 14 \ 44 ] ، جَوَابًا لِقَوْلِهِمْ : أَخِّرْنَا إِلَى أَجَلٍ قَرِيبٍ نُجِبْ دَعْوَتَكَ وَنَتَّبِعِ الرُّسُلَ ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ذَلِكُمْ بِأَنَّهُ إِذَا دُعِيَ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ كَفَرْتُمْ وَإِنْ يُشْرَكْ بِهِ تُؤْمِنُوا   [ 40 \ 12 ] ، بَعْدَ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى عَنْهُمْ : فَاعْتَرَفْنَا بِذُنُوبِنَا فَهَلْ إِلَى خُرُوجٍ مِنْ سَبِيلٍ   [ 40 \ 11 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَتَرَاهُمْ يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَيْهَا خَاشِعِينَ مِنَ الذُّلِّ يَنْظُرُونَ مِنْ طَرْفٍ خَفِيٍّ الْآيَةَ [ 42 \ 45 ] ، بَعْدَ قَوْلِهِ : وَمَنْ  يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَتَرَى  الظَّالِمِينَ لَمَّا رَأَوُا الْعَذَابَ يَقُولُونَ هَلْ إِلَى مَرَدٍّ  مِنْ سَبِيلٍ   [ 42 \ 44 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ هُنَا قَدْ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ الْآيَةَ [ 7 \ 53 ] ، بَعْدَ قَوْلِهِ : فَهَلْ لَنَا مِنْ شُفَعَاءَ فَيَشْفَعُوا لَنَا أَوْ نُرَدُّ الْآيَةَ . 

فَكُلُّ ذَلِكَ يَدُلُّ عَلَى عَدَمِ الرَّدِّ إِلَى الدُّنْيَا ، وَعَلَى وُجُوبِ الْعَذَابِ ، وَأَنَّهُ لَا مَحِيصَ لَهُمْ عَنْهُ . 

وَبَيَّنَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ أَنَّهُمْ لَوْ رُدُّوا لَعَادُوا إِلَى الْكُفْرِ وَالطُّغْيَانِ ; وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ : وَلَوْ رُدُّوا لَعَادُوا لِمَا نُهُوا عَنْهُ الْآيَةَ  [ 6 \ 28 ] ، وَفِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ دَلِيلٌ وَاضِحٌ عَلَى  أَنَّهُ تَعَالَى يَعْلَمُ الْمَعْدُومَ الْمُمْكِنَ الَّذِي سَبَقَ فِي  عِلْمِهِ أَنَّهُ لَا يُوجَدُ كَيْفَ يَكُونُ لَوْ وُجِدَ ، فَهُوَ  تَعَالَى يَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُمْ لَا يُرَدُّونَ إِلَى الدُّنْيَا مَرَّةً  أُخْرَى ، وَيَعْلَمُ هَذَا الرَّدَّ الَّذِي لَا يَكُونُ لَوْ وَقَعَ  كَيْفَ يَكُونُ ، كَمَا صَرَّحَ بِهِ فِي قَوْلِهِ : وَلَوْ رُدُّوا لَعَادُوا لِمَا نُهُوا عَنْهُ وَإِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ ، وَيَعْلَمُ أَنَّ الْمُتَخَلِّفِي  نَ مِنَ الْمُنَافِقِينَ عَنْ غَزْوَةِ تَبُوكَ  لَا يَحْضُرُونَهَا ; لِأَنَّهُ هُوَ الَّذِي ثَبَّطَهُمْ عَنْهَا لِحِكْمَةٍ كَمَا بَيَّنَهُ بِقَوْلِهِ : وَلَكِنْ كَرِهَ اللَّهُ انْبِعَاثَهُمْ فَثَبَّطَهُمْ الْآيَةَ  [ 9 \ 46 ] ، وَهُوَ يَعْلَمُ هَذَا الْخُرُوجَ الَّذِي لَا يَكُونُ لَوْ  وَقَعَ كَيْفَ يَكُونُ كَمَا صَرَّحَ بِهِ فِي قَوْلِهِ : لَوْ خَرَجُوا فِيكُمْ مَا زَا دُوكُمْ إِلَّا خَبَالًا وَلَأَوْضَعُوا خِلَالَكُمْ يَبْغُونَكُمُ الْفِتْنَةَ الْآيَةَ [ 9 \ 47 ] ، وَنَظِيرُ ذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَلَوْ رَحِمْنَاهُمْ وَكَشَفْنَا مَا بِهِمْ مِنْ ضُرٍّ لَلَجُّوا فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ   [ 23 \ 75 ] ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

وَبَيَّنَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ أَنَّ اعْتِرَافَهُمْ هَذَا بِقَوْلِهِمْ : قَدْ جَاءَتْ رُسُلُ رَبِّنَا بِالْحَقِّ لَا يَنْفَعُهُمْ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : فَاعْتَرَفُوا بِذَنْبِهِمْ فَسُحْقًا لِأَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ   [ 67 \ 11 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : قَالُوا بَلَى وَلَكِنْ حَقَّتْ كَلِمَةُ الْعَذَابِ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ   [ 39 \ 71 ] ، وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . \ 5
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ   . 

لَمْ يُفَصِّلْ هُنَا ذَلِكَ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ فَصَّلَهُ فِي سُورَةِ " فُصِّلَتْ " بِقَوْلِهِ : قُلْ  أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَكْفُرُونَ بِالَّذِي خَلَقَ الْأَرْضَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ  وَتَجْعَلُونَ لَهُ أَنْدَادًا ذَلِكَ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ  [ ص: 18 ] وَجَعَلَ  فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ مِنْ فَوْقِهَا وَبَارَكَ فِيهَا وَقَدَّرَ فِيهَا  أَقْوَاتَهَا فِي أَرْبَعَةِ أَيَّامٍ سَوَاءً لِلسَّائِلِينَ ثُمَّ  اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَهِيَ دُخَانٌ فَقَالَ لَهَا وَلِلْأَرْضِ  اِئْتِيَا طَوْعًا أَوْ كَرْهًا قَالَتَا أَتَيْنَا طَائِعِينَ فَقَضَاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ وَأَوْحَى فِي كُلِّ سَمَاءٍ أَمْرَهَا   [ 9 \ 12 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يُغْشِي اللَّيْلَ النَّهَارَ الْآيَةَ . 

هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ الْكَرِيمَةُ وَأَمْثَالُهَا مِنْ آيَاتِ الصِّفَاتِ كَقَوْلِهِ : يَدُ اللَّهِ فَوْقَ أَيْدِيهِمْ    [ 48 \ 10 ] وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ ; أَشْكَلَتْ عَلَى كَثِيرٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ  إِشْكَالًا ضَلَّ بِسَبَبِهِ خَلْقٌ لَا يُحْصَى كَثْرَةً ، فَصَارَ قَوْمٌ  إِلَى التَّعْطِيلِ وَقَوْمٌ إِلَى التَّشْبِيهِ ، سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى  عُلُوًّا كَبِيرًا عَنْ ذَلِكَ كُلِّهِ وَاللَّهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا أَوْضَحَ  هَذَا غَايَةَ الْإِيضَاحِ ، وَلَمْ يَتْرُكْ فِيهِ أَيَّ لَبْسٍ وَلَا  إِشْكَالٍ ، وَحَاصِلُ تَحْرِيرِ ذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا بَيَّنَ  أَنَّ الْحَقَّ فِي آيَاتِ الصِّفَاتِ مُتَرَكِّبٌ مِنْ أَمْرَيْنِ : 

أَحَدُهُمَا : تَنْزِيهُ اللَّهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا عَنْ مُشَابَهَةِ الْحَوَادِثِ فِي صِفَاتِهِمْ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَنْ ذَلِكَ عُلُوًّا كَبِيرًا . 

وَالثَّانِي : الْإِيمَانُ  بِكُلِّ مَا وَصَفَ اللَّهُ بِهِ نَفْسَهُ فِي كِتَابِهِ ، أَوْ وَصَفَهُ  بِهِ رَسُولُهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   ; لِأَنَّهُ لَا يَصِفُ اللَّهَ أَعْلَمُ بِاللَّهِ مِنَ اللَّهِ : أَأَنْتُمْ أَعْلَمُ أَمِ اللَّهُ    [ 2 \ 140 ] ، وَلَا يَصِفُ اللَّهَ بَعْدَ اللَّهِ أَعْلَمُ بِاللَّهِ  مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، الَّذِي قَالَ  فِيهِ : وَمَا يَنْطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا وَحْيٌ يُوحَى    [ 53 \ 3 ، 4 ] فَمِنْ نَفَى عَنِ اللَّهِ وَصْفًا أَثْبَتَهُ لِنَفْسِهِ  فِي كِتَابِهِ الْعَزِيزِ ، أَوْ أَثْبَتَهُ لَهُ رَسُولُهُ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ زَاعِمًا أَنَّ ذَلِكَ الْوَصْفَ يَلْزَمُهُ  مَا لَا يَلِيقُ بِاللَّهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا ، فَقَدْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ  أَعْلَمَ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ بِمَا يَلِيقُ بِاللَّهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا .  سُبْحَانَكَ هَذَا بُهْتَانٌ عَظِيمٌ . 

وَمَنِ اعْتَقَدَ أَنَّ وَصْفَ اللَّهِ يُشَابِهُ صِفَاتِ الْخَلْقِ ،  فَهُوَ مُشَبِّهٌ مُلْحِدٌ ضَالٌّ ، وَمَنْ أَثْبَتَ لِلَّهِ مَا  أَثْبَتَهُ لِنَفْسِهِ أَوْ أَثْبَتَهُ لَهُ رَسُولُهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَعَ تَنْزِيهِهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا عَنْ مُشَابَهَةِ  الْخَلْقِ ، فَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ جَامِعٌ بَيْنَ الْإِيمَانِ بِصِفَاتِ  الْكَمَالِ وَالْجَلَالِ ، وَالتَّنْزِيهِ عَنْ مُشَابَهَةِ الْخَلْقِ ،  سَالِمٌ مِنْ وَرْطَةِ التَّشْبِيهِ وَالتَّعْطِيلِ ، وَالْآيَةُ الَّتِي  أَوْضَحَ اللَّهُ بِهَا هَذَا . هِيَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ   [ 42 \ 11 ] فَنَفَى عَنْ نَفْسِهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا مُمَاثَلَةَ الْحَوَادِثِ بِقَوْلِهِ : لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَأَثْبَتَ لِنَفْسِهِ صِفَاتِ الْكَمَالِ وَالْجَلَالِ بِقَوْلِهِ : وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ فَصَرَّحَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ بِنَفْيِ الْمُمَاثَلَةِ مَعَ الْإِتِّصَافِ بِصِفَاتِ الْكَمَالِ وَالْجَلَالِ . 

وَالظَّاهِرُ أَنَّ السِّرَّ فِي تَعْبِيرِهِ بِقَوْلِهِ : وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ دُونَ أَنْ يَقُولَ مَثَلًا :   [ ص: 19 ] وَهُوَ  الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ أَوْ نَحْوُ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الصِّفَاتِ الْجَامِعَةِ ;  أَنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ يَتَّصِفُ بِهِمَا جَمِيعُ الْحَيَوَانَاتِ ،  فَبَيْنَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ مُتَّصِفٌ بِهِمَا ، وَلَكِنَّ وَصْفَهُ بِهِمَا  عَلَى أَسَاسِ نَفْيِ الْمُمَاثَلَةِ بَيْنَ وَصْفِهِ تَعَالَى ، وَبَيْنَ صِفَاتِ خَلْقِهِ ، وَلِذَا جَاءَ بِقَوْلِهِ : وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ بُعْدَ قَوْلِهِ : لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ فَفِي  هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ إِيضَاحٌ لِلْحَقِّ فِي آيَاتِ الصِّفَاتِ  لَا لَبْسَ مَعَهُ وَلَا شُبْهَةَ الْبَتَّةَ ، وَسَنُوضِّحُ إِنْ شَاءَ  اللَّهُ هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةَ إِيضَاحًا تَامًّا بِحَسْبِ طَاقَتِنَا ،  وَبِاللَّهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا التَّوْفِيقُ . 
اعْلَمْ أَوَّلًا : أَنَّ الْمُتَكَلِّمِي  نَ قَسَّمُوا صِفَاتِهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا إِلَى سِتَّةِ أَقْسَامٍ   : 

صِفَةٌ نَفْسِيَّةٌ ، وَصِفَةٌ سَلْبِيَّةٌ ، وَصِفَةُ مَعْنًى ، وَصِفَةٌ  مَعْنَوِيَّةٌ ، وَصِفَةٌ فِعْلِيَّةٌ ، وَصِفَةٌ جَامِعَةٌ ، وَالصِّفَةُ  الْإِضَافِيَّةُ تَتَدَاخَلُ مَعَ الْفِعْلِيَّةِ ; لِأَنَّ كُلَّ صِفَةٍ  فِعْلِيَّةٍ مِنْ مَادَّةٍ مُتَعَدِّيَةٍ إِلَى الْمَفْعُولِ كَالْخَلْقِ  وَالْإِحْيَاءِ وَالْإِمَاتَةِ ، فَهِيَ صِفَةٌ إِضَافِيَّةٌ ، وَلَيْسَتْ  كُلُّ صِفَةٍ إِضَافِيَّةٍ فِعْلِيَّةً فَبَيْنَهُمَا عُمُومٌ وَخُصُوصٌ  مِنْ وَجْهٍ ، يَجْتَمِعَانِ فِي نَحْوِ الْخَلْقِ وَالْإِحْيَاءِ  وَالْإِمَاتَةِ ، وَتَتَفَرَّدِ الْفِعْلِيَّةُ فِي نَحْوِ الِاسْتِوَاءِ ،  وَتَتَفَرَّدُ الْإِضَافِيَّةُ فِي نَحْوِ كَوْنِهِ تَعَالَى كَانَ  مَوْجُودًا قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ ، وَأَنَّهُ فَوْقَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ ; لِأَنَّ  الْقَبْلِيَّةَ وَالْفَوْقِيَّة  َ مِنَ الصِّفَاتِ الْإِضَافِيَّةِ ،  وَلَيْسَتَا مِنْ صِفَاتِ الْأَفْعَالِ ، وَلَا يَخْفَى عَلَى عَالِمٍ  بِالْقَوَانِينِ الْكَلَامِيَّةِ وَالْمَنْطِقِيّ  َةِ أَنَّ إِطْلَاقَ  النَّفْسِيَّةِ عَلَى شَيْءٍ مِنْ صِفَاتِهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا أَنَّهُ لَا  يَجُوزُ ، وَأَنَّ فِيهِ مِنَ الْجَرَاءَةِ عَلَى اللَّهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا  مَا اللَّهُ عَالِمٌ بِهِ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ قَصْدُهُمْ بِالنَّفْسِيَّة  ِ فِي  حَقِّ اللَّهِ الْوُجُودَ فَقَطْ وَهُوَ صَحِيحٌ ; لِأَنَّ الْإِطْلَاقَ  الْمُوهِمَ لِلْمَحْذُورِ فِي حَقِّهِ تَعَالَى لَا يَجُوزُ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ  الْمَقْصُودُ بِهِ صَحِيحًا ; لِأَنَّ الصِّفَةَ النَّفْسِيَّةَ فِي  الِاصْطِلَاحِ لَا تَكُونُ إِلَّا جِنْسًا أَوْ فَصْلًا ، فَالْجِنْسُ  كَالْحَيَوَانِ بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى الْإِنْسَانِ ، وَالْفَصْلُ  كَالنُّطْقِ بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى الْإِنْسَانِ ، وَلَا يَخْفَى أَنَّ  الْجِنْسَ فِي الِاصْطِلَاحِ قَدْرٌ مُشْتَرَكٌ بَيْنَ أَفْرَادٍ  مُخْتَلِفَةِ الْحَقَائِقِ كَالْحَيَوَانِ بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى  الْإِنْسَانِ وَالْفَرَسِ وَالْحِمَارِ ، وَأَنَّ الْفَصْلَ صِفَةٌ  نَفْسِيَّةٌ لِبَعْضِ أَفْرَادِ الْجِنْسِ يَنْفَصِلُ بِهَا عَنْ غَيْرِهِ  مِنَ الْأَفْرَادِ الْمُشَارِكَةِ لَهُ فِي الْجِنْسِ كَالنُّطْقِ  بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى الْإِنْسَانِ ، فَإِنَّهُ صِفَتُهُ النَّفْسِيَّةُ  الَّتِي تَفْصِلُهُ عَنِ الْفَرَسِ مَثَلًا الْمُشَارِكِ لَهُ فِي  الْجَوْهَرِيَّة  ِ وَالْجِسْمِيَّة  ِ وَالنَّمَائِيَّ  ةِ وَالْحَسَاسِيَّ  ةِ ،  وَوَصْفُ اللَّهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا بِشَيْءٍ يُرَادُ بِهِ اصْطِلَاحًا مَا  بَيِّنًا لَكَ ; مِنْ أَعْظَمِ الْجَرَاءَةِ عَلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى كَمَا  تَرَى ; لِأَنَّهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا وَاحِدٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ وَصِفَاتِهِ  وَأَفْعَالِهِ ، فَلَيْسَ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ غَيْرِهِ اشْتِرَاكٌ فِي  شَيْءٍ مِنْ ذَاتِهِ ، وَلَا مِنْ صِفَاتِهِ ، حَتَّى يُطْلَقَ عَلَيْهِ  مَا يُطْلَقُ عَلَى الْجِنْسِ وَالْفَصْلِ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَنْ  ذَلِكَ عُلُوًّا كَبِيرًا لِأَنَّ الْجِنْسَ قَدْرٌ مُشْتَرَكٌ بَيْنَ  حَقَائِقَ مُخْتَلِفَةٍ . 

 [ ص: 20 ] وَالْفَصْلَ  : هُوَ الَّذِي يَفْصِلُ بَعْضَ تِلْكَ الْحَقَائِقِ الْمُشْتَرِكَةِ فِي  الْجِنْسِ عَنْ بَعْضٍ ، سُبْحَانَ رَبِّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ  وَتَعَالَى عَنْ ذَلِكَ عُلُوًّا كَبِيرًا . 

وَسَنُبَيِّنُ لَكَ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ الصِّفَاتِ عَلَى تَقْسِيمِهِمْ لَهَا  جَاءَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ وَصْفُ الْخَالِقِ وَالْمَخْلُوقِ بِهَا ، وَهُمْ فِي  بَعْضِ ذَلِكَ يُقِرُّونَ بِأَنَّ الْخَالِقَ مَوْصُوفٌ بِهَا ،  وَأَنَّهَا جَاءَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ أَيْضًا وَصْفُ الْمَخْلُوقِ بِهَا ،  وَلَكِنَّ وَصْفَ الْخَالِقِ مُنَافٍ لِوَصْفِ الْمَخْلُوقِ ،  كَمُنَافَاةِ ذَاتِ الْخَالِقِ لِذَاتِ الْمَخْلُوقِ ، وَيَلْزَمُهُمْ  ضَرُورَةٌ فِيمَا أَنْكَرُوا مِثْلَ مَا أَقَرُّوا بِهِ ; لِأَنَّ الْكُلَّ  مِنْ بَابٍ وَاحِدٍ ، لِأَنَّ جَمِيعَ صِفَاتِ اللَّهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا مِنْ  بَابٍ وَاحِدٍ ; لِأَنَّ الْمُتَّصِفَ بِهَا لَا يُشْبِهُهُ شَيْءٌ مِنَ  الْحَوَادِثِ . 

فَمِنْ ذَلِكَ : الصِّفَاتُ السَّبْعُ ، الْمَعْرُوفَةُ عِنْدَهُمْ  بِصِفَاتِ الْمَعَانِي وَهِيَ : الْقُدْرَةُ ، وَالْإِرَادَةُ ،  وَالْعِلْمُ ، وَالْحَيَاةُ ، وَالسَّمْعُ ، وَالْبَصَرُ ، وَالْكَلَامُ . 

فَقَدْ قَالَ تَعَالَى فِي وَصْفِ نَفْسِهِ بِالْقُدْرَةِ : 

وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ   [ 2 \ 284 ] وَ [ 3 \ 29 ] وَ [ 3 \ 189 ] وَ [ 5 \ 19 ] وَ [ 5 \ 40 ] وَ [ 8 \ 41 ] . 

وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ الْحَادِثِ بِهَا : إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَقْدِرُوا عَلَيْهِمْ    [ 5 \ 34 ] فَأَثْبَتَ لِنَفْسِهِ قُدْرَةً حَقِيقِيَّةً لَائِقَةً  بِجَلَالِهِ وَكَمَالِهِ ، وَأَثْبَتَ لِبَعْضِ الْحَوَادِثِ قُدْرَةً  مُنَاسِبَةً لِحَالِهِمْ مِنَ الضَّعْفِ وَالِافْتِقَارِ وَالْحُدُوثِ  الْفَنَاءِ ، وَبَيْنَ قُدْرَتِهِ ، وَقُدْرَةِ مَخْلُوقِهِ مِنَ  الْمُنَافَاةِ مَا بَيْنَ ذَاتِهِ وَذَاتِ مَخْلُوقِهِ . 

وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ نَفْسِهِ بِالْإِرَادَةِ : فَعَّالٌ لِمَا يُرِيدُ   [ 11 \ 107 ] وَ [ 85 \ 16 ] ، إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُ إِذَا أَرَادَ شَيْئًا أَنْ يَقُولَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ   [ 36 \ 82 ] ، يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلَا يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ   [ 2 \ 185 ] ، وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ الْمَخْلُوقِ بِهَا : تُرِيدُونَ عَرَضَ الدُّنْيَا الْآيَةَ [ 8 \ 67 ] ، إِنْ يُرِيدُونَ إِلَّا فِرَارًا   [ 33 \ 13 ] ، يُرِيدُونَ لِيُطْفِئُوا نُورَ اللَّهِ   [ 61 \ 8 ] ، وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

فَلَهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا إِرَادَةٌ حَقِيقِيَّةٌ لَائِقَةٌ بِكَمَالِهِ  وَجَلَالِهِ ، وَلِلْمَخْلُوقِ إِرَادَةٌ أَيْضًا مُنَاسِبَةٌ لِحَالِهِ ،  وَبَيْنَ إِرَادَةِ الْخَالِقِ وَالْمَخْلُوقِ مِنَ الْمُنَافَاةِ مَا  بَيْنَ ذَاتِ الْخَالِقِ وَالْمَخْلُوقِ . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (94)
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ(4)
صـ 21 إلى صـ 25

**وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ نَفْسِهِ بِالْعِلْمِ : وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ   [ 24 \ 35 ] ، لَكِنِ اللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ إِلَيْكَ أَنْزَلَهُ بِعِلْمِهِ الْآيَةَ [ 4 \ 166 ]   [ ص: 21 ] فَلَنَقُصَّنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ بِعِلْمٍ وَمَا كُنَّا غَائِبِينَ   [ 7 \ 7 ] . 

وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ الْحَادِثِ بِهِ : قَالُوا لَا تَخَفْ وَبَشَّرُوهُ بِغُلَامٍ عَلِيمٍ   [ 51 \ 28 ] ، وَقَالَ : وَإِنَّهُ لَذُو عِلْمٍ لِمَا عَلَّمْنَاهُ   [ 12 \ 68 ] ، وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

فَلَهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا عِلْمٌ حَقِيقِيٌّ لَائِقٌ بِكَمَالِهِ وَجَلَالِهِ ،  وَلِلْمَخْلُوقِ عِلْمٌ مُنَاسِبٌ لِحَالِهِ ، وَبَيْنَ عِلْمِ الْخَالِقِ  وَالْمَخْلُوقِ مِنَ الْمُنَافَاةِ مَا بَيْنَ ذَاتِ الْخَالِقِ  وَالْمَخْلُوقِ . 

وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ نَفْسِهِ بِالْحَيَاةِ : اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ   [ 2 \ 55 ] ، هُوَ الْحَيُّ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْآيَةَ [ 40 \ 65 ] ، وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى الْحَيِّ الَّذِي لَا يَمُوتُ الْآيَةَ [ 25 \ 58 ] ، وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ الْمَخْلُوقِ بِهَا : وَسَلَامٌ عَلَيْهِ يَوْمَ وُلِدَ وَيَوْمَ يَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ يُبْعَثُ حَيًّا   [ 19 \ 15 ] ، وَجَعَلْنَا مِنَ الْمَاءِ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَيٍّ   [ 21 \ 30 ] ، يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ وَيُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتَ   [ 30 \ 19 ] . 

فَلَهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا حَيَاةٌ حَقِيقِيَّةٌ تَلِيقُ بِجَلَالِهِ  وَكَمَالِهِ ، وَلِلْمَخْلُوقِ أَيْضًا حَيَاةٌ مُنَاسِبَةٌ لِحَالِهِ ;  وَبَيْنَ حَيَاةِ الْخَالِقِ وَالْمَخْلُوقِ مِنَ الْمُنَافَاةِ مَا بَيْنَ  ذَاتِ الْخَالِقِ وَالْمَخْلُوقِ . 

وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ نَفْسِهِ بِالسَّمْعِ وَالْبَصَرِ   : لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ ، إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ بَصِيرٌ   [ 22 \ 75 ] وَ [ 31 \ 28 ] ، وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ الْحَادِثِ بِهِمَا : إِنَّا خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ أَمْشَاجٍ نَبْتَلِيهِ فَجَعَلْنَاهُ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا   [ 76 \ 2 ] ، أَسْمِعْ بِهِمْ وَأَبْصِرْ يَوْمَ يَأْتُونَنَا الْآيَةَ [ 19 \ 38 ] وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

فَلَهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا سَمْعٌ وَبَصَرٌ حَقِيقِيَّانِ يَلِيقَانِ  بِكَمَالِهِ وَجَلَالِهِ ، وَلِلْمَخْلُوقِ سَمْعٌ وَبَصَرٌ مُنَاسِبَانِ  لِحَالِهِ ، وَبَيْنَ سَمْعِ الْخَالِقِ وَبَصَرِهِ ، وَسَمْعِ  الْمَخْلُوقِ وَبَصَرِهِ مِنَ الْمُنَافَاةِ مَا بَيْنَ ذَاتِ الْخَالِقِ  وَالْمَخْلُوقِ . 

وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ نَفْسِهِ بِالْكَلَامِ وَكَلَّمَ اللَّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيمًا   [ 4 \ 164 ] ، إِنِّي اصْطَفَيْتُكَ عَلَى النَّاسِ بِرِسَالَاتِي وَبِكَلَامِي   [ 7 \ 144 ] ، فَأَجِرْهُ حَتَّى يَسْمَعَ كَلَامَ اللَّهِ   [ 9 \ 6 ] ، وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

 [ ص: 22 ] وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ الْمَخْلُوقِ بِهِ : فَلَمَّا كَلَّمَهُ قَالَ إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ لَدَيْنَا مَكِينٌ أَمِينٌ   [ 12 \ 54 ] ، الْيَوْمَ نَخْتِمُ عَلَى أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَتُكَلِّمُنَا أَيْدِيهِمْ الْآيَةَ [ 36 \ 65 ] ، قَالُوا كَيْفَ نُكَلِّمُ مَنْ كَانَ فِي الْمَهْدِ صَبِيًّا   [ 19 \ 29 ] ، وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

فَلَهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا كَلَامٌ حَقِيقِيٌّ يَلِيقُ بِكَمَالِهِ وَجَلَالِهِ    ; وَلِلْمَخْلُوقِ كَلَامٌ أَيْضًا مُنَاسِبٌ لِحَالِهِ . وَبَيْنَ  كَلَامِ الْخَالِقِ وَالْمَخْلُوقِ مِنَ الْمُنَافَاةِ مَا بَيْنَ ذَاتِ  الْخَالِقِ وَالْمَخْلُوقِ . 

وَهَذِهِ الصِّفَاتُ السَّبْعُ الْمَذْكُورَةُ يُثْبِتُهَا كَثِيرٌ مِمَّنْ يَقُولُ بِنَفْيِ غَيْرِهَا مِنْ صِفَاتِ الْمَعَانِي . 

وَالْمُعْتَزِلَ  ةُ  يَنْفُونَهَا  وَيُثْبِتُونَ أَحْكَامَهَا فَيَقُولُونَ : هُوَ تَعَالَى حَيٌّ قَادِرٌ ،  مُرِيدٌ عَلِيمٌ ، سَمِيعٌ بَصِيرٌ ، مُتَكَلِّمٌ بِذَاتِهِ لَا  بِقُدْرَةٍ قَائِمَةٍ بِذَاتِهِ ، وَلَا إِرَادَةٍ قَائِمَةٍ بِذَاتِهِ ،  هَكَذَا فِرَارًا مِنْهُمْ مِنْ تَعَدُّدِ الْقَدِيمِ ! ! 

وَمَذْهَبُهُمُ الْبَاطِلُ لَا يَخْفَى بُطْلَانُهُ وَتَنَاقُضُهُ عَلَى  أَدْنَى عَاقِلٍ ; لِأَنَّ مِنَ الْمَعْلُومِ أَنَّ الْوَصْفَ الَّذِي  مِنْهُ الِاشْتِقَاقُ إِذَا عُدِمَ فَالِاشْتِقَاقُ مِنْهُ مُسْتَحِيلٌ  فَإِذَا عُدِمَ السَّوَادُ عَنْ جِرْمٍ مَثَلًا اسْتَحَالَ أَنْ تَقُولَ  هُوَ أَسْوَدُ ، إِذْ لَا يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَكُونَ أَسْوَدَ وَلَمْ يَقُمْ  بِهِ سَوَادٌ ، وَكَذَلِكَ إِذَا لَمْ يَقُمِ الْعِلْمُ وَالْقُدْرَةُ  بِذَاتٍ ، اسْتَحَالَ أَنْ تَقُولَ : هِيَ عَالِمَةٌ قَادِرَةٌ  لِاسْتِحَالَةِ اتِّصَافِهَا بِذَلِكَ ، وَلَمْ يَقُمْ بِهَا عِلْمٌ وَلَا  قُدْرَةٌ ، قَالَ فِي " مَرَاقِي السُّعُودِ " : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 


**وَعِنْدَ فَقْدِ الْوَصْفِ لَا يُشْتَقُّ وَأَعْوَزَ الْمُعْتَزِلِيّ  َ الْحَقُّ* *وَأَمَّا الصِّفَاتُ الْمَعْنَوِيَّة  ُ عِنْدَهُمْ  : فَهِيَ الْأَوْصَافُ الْمُشْتَقَّةُ مِنْ صِفَاتِ الْمَعَانِي السَّبْعِ  الْمَذْكُورَةِ ، وَهِيَ كَوْنُهُ تَعَالَى : قَادِرًا ، مُرِيدًا ،  عَالِمًا حَيًّا ، سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا ، مُتَكَلِّمًا . 

وَالتَّحْقِيقُ أَنَّهَا عِبَارَةٌ عَنْ كَيْفِيَّةِ الِاتِّصَافِ  بِالْمَعَانِي ، وَعَدُّ الْمُتَكَلِّمِي  نَ لَهَا صِفَاتٍ زَائِدَةً عَلَى  صِفَاتِ الْمَعَانِي مَبْنِيٌّ عَلَى مَا يُسَمُّونَهُ الْحَالَ  الْمَعْنَوِيَّة  َ ، زَاعِمِينَ أَنَّهَا أَمْرٌ ثُبُوتِيٌّ لَيْسَ  بِمَوْجُودٍ ، وَلَا مَعْدُومٍ ; وَالتَّحْقِيقُ الَّذِي لَا شَكَّ فِيهِ  أَنَّ هَذَا الَّذِي يُسَمُّونَهُ الْحَالَ الْمَعْنَوِيَّة  َ لَا أَصْلَ  لَهُ ، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ مُطْلَقُ تَخْيِيلَاتٍ يَتَخَيَّلُونَه  َا ; لِأَنَّ  الْعَقْلَ الصَّحِيحَ حَاكِمٌ حُكْمًا لَا يَتَطَرَّقُهُ شَكٌّ بِأَنَّهُ  لَا وَاسِطَةَ بَيْنَ النَّقِيضَيْنِ الْبَتَّةَ ، فَالْعُقَلَاءُ كَافَّةٌ  مُطْبِقُونَ عَلَى أَنَّ النَّقِيضَيْنِ لَا يَجْتَمِعَانِ ، وَلَا  يَرْتَفِعَانِ ، وَلَا وَاسِطَةَ بَيْنَهُمَا الْبَتَّةَ ، فَكُلُّ مَا  هُوَ غَيْرُ مَوْجُودٍ ، فَإِنَّهُ مَعْدُومٌ قَطْعًا ، وَكُلُّ مَا هُوَ  غَيْرُ مَعْدُومٍ ، فَإِنَّهُ مَوْجُودٌ قَطْعًا ، وَهَذَا مِمَّا لَا  شَكَّ فِيهِ كَمَا تَرَى . 

 [ ص: 23 ] وَقَدْ  بَيَّنَّا فِي اتِّصَافِ الْخَالِقِ وَالْمَخْلُوقِ بِالْمَعَانِي  الْمَذْكُورَةِ مُنَافَاةَ صِفَةِ الْخَالِقِ لِلْمَخْلُوقِ ، وَبِهِ  تَعْلَمُ مِثْلَهُ فِي الِاتِّصَافِ بِالْمَعْنَوِيّ  َةِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ  لَوْ فَرَضْنَا أَنَّهَا صِفَاتٌ زَائِدَةٌ عَلَى صِفَاتِ الْمَعَانِي ،  مَعَ أَنَّ التَّحْقِيقَ أَنَّهَا عِبَارَةٌ عَنْ كَيْفِيَّةِ الِاتِّصَافِ  بِهَا . 

وَأَمَّا الصِّفَاتُ  السَّلْبِيَّةُ عِنْدَهُمْ : فَهِيَ خَمْسٌ ، وَهِيَ عِنْدُهُمُ :  الْقِدَمُ ، وَالْبَقَاءُ ، وَالْوَحْدَانِي  َّةُ ، وَالْمُخَالَفَة  ُ  لِلْخَلْقِ ، وَالْغِنَى الْمُطْلَقُ ، الْمَعْرُوفُ عِنْدَهُمْ بِالْقِيَامِ بِالنَّفْسِ . 

وَضَابِطُ الصِّفَةِ السَّلْبِيَّةِ عِنْدَهُمْ : هِيَ الَّتِي لَا تَدُلُّ  بِدَلَالَةِ الْمُطَابَقَةِ عَلَى مَعْنًى وُجُودِيٍّ أَصْلًا ،  وَإِنَّمَا تَدُلُّ عَلَى سَلْبِ مَا لَا يَلِيقُ بِاللَّهِ عَنِ اللَّهِ .  

أَمَّا الصِّفَةُ الَّتِي تَدُلُّ عَلَى مَعْنًى وُجُودِيٍّ : فَهِيَ  الْمَعْرُوفَةُ عِنْدَهُمْ بِصِفَةِ الْمَعْنَى ، فَالْقِدَمُ مَثَلًا  عِنْدَهُمْ لَا مَعْنَى لَهُ بِالْمُطَابَقَة  ِ ، إِلَّا سَلْبَ الْعَدَمِ  السَّابِقِ ، فَإِنْ قِيلَ : الْقُدْرَةُ مَثَلًا تَدُلُّ عَلَى سَلْبِ  الْعَجْزِ ، وَالْعِلْمُ يَدُلُّ عَلَى سَلْبِ الْجَهْلِ ، وَالْحَيَاةُ  تَدُلُّ عَلَى سَلْبِ الْمَوْتِ ، فَلِمَ لَا يُسَمُّونَ هَذِهِ  الْمَعَانِيَ سَلْبِيَّةً أَيْضًا ؟ 

فَالْجَوَابُ : أَنَّ الْقُدْرَةَ مَثَلًا تَدُلُّ بِالْمُطَابَقَة  ِ عَلَى  مَعْنًى وُجُودِيٍّ قَائِمٍ بِالذَّاتِ ، وَهُوَ الصِّفَةُ الَّتِي  يَتَأَتَّى بِهَا إِيجَادُ الْمُمْكِنَاتِ وَإِعْدَامُهَا عَلَى وِفْقِ  الْإِرَادَةِ ، وَإِنَّمَا سَلَبَتِ الْعَجْزَ بِوَاسِطَةِ مُقَدِّمَةٍ  عَقْلِيَّةٍ ، وَهِيَ أَنَّ الْعَقْلَ يَحْكُمُ بِأَنَّ قِيَامَ الْمَعْنَى  الْوُجُودِيِّ بِالذَّاتِ يَلْزَمُهُ نَفْيُ ضِدِّهِ عَنْهَا  لِاسْتِحَالَةِ اجْتِمَاعِ الضِّدَّيْنِ عَقْلًا ، وَهَكَذَا فِي بَاقِي  الْمَعَانِي . 

أَمَّا الْقِدَمُ عِنْدَهُمْ مَثَلًا : فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى شَيْءٍ  زَائِدٍ عَلَى مَا دَلَّ عَلَيْهِ الْوُجُودُ ، إِلَّا سَلْبُ الْعَدَمِ  السَّابِقِ ، وَهَكَذَا فِي بَاقِي السَّلْبِيَّاتِ ، فَإِذَا عَرَفْتَ  ذَلِكَ فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْقِدَمَ ، وَالْبَقَاءَ اللَّذَيْنِ يَصِفُ  الْمُتَكَلِّمُو  نَ بِهِمَا اللَّهَ تَعَالَى زَاعِمِينَ ، أَنَّهُ وَصَفَ  بِهِمَا نَفْسَهُ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : هُوَ الْأَوَّلُ وَالْآخِرُ الْآيَةَ  [ 57 \ 3 ] - جَاءَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ الْكَرِيمِ وَصْفُ الْحَادِثِ بِهِمَا  أَيْضًا ، قَالَ فِي وَصْفِ الْحَادِثِ بِالْقِدَمِ : وَالْقَمَرَ قَدَّرْنَاهُ مَنَازِلَ حَتَّى عَادَ كَالْعُرْجُونِ الْقَدِيمِ   [ 36 \ 39 ] ، وَقَالَ : قَالُوا تَاللَّهِ إِنَّكَ لَفِي ضَلَالِكَ الْقَدِيمِ   [ 12 \ 95 ] ، وَقَالَ : أَفَرَأَيْتُمْ مَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْبُدُونَ أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمُ الْأَقْدَمُونَ   [ 26 \ 75 ، 76 ] ، وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ الْحَادِثِ بِالْبَقَاءِ : وَجَعَلْنَا ذُرِّيَّتَهُ هُمُ الْبَاقِينَ   [ 37 \ 77 ] ، وَقَالَ : مَا عِنْدَكُمْ يَنْفَدُ وَمَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ بَاقٍ   [ 16 \ 96 ] ، وَكَذَلِكَ وَصَفَ الْحَادِثَ بِالْأَوَّلِيَّ  ةِ وَالْآخِرِيَّةِ الْمَذْكُورَتَي  ْنِ فِي الْآيَةِ ، قَالَ : أَلَمْ نُهْلِكِ الْأَوَّلِينَ ثُمَّ نُتْبِعُهُمُ الْآخِرِينَ   [ 67 \ 16 ، 17 ] ، وَوَصَفَ نَفْسَهُ بِأَنَّهُ وَاحِدٌ ، قَالَ : وَإِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ   [ 2 \ 163 ] ، وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ الْحَادِثِ بِذَلِكَ : يُسْقَى بِمَاءٍ وَاحِدٍ  [ ص: 24 ] وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ نَفْسِهِ بِالْغِنَى : وَاللَّهُ هُوَ الْغَنِيُّ الْحَمِيدُ   [ 35 \ 15 ] ، وَقَالَ مُوسَى إِنْ تَكْفُرُوا أَنْتُمْ وَمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَغَنِيٌّ حَمِيدٌ   [ 14 \ 8 ] ، وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ الْحَادِثِ بِالْغِنَى : وَمَنْ كَانَ غَنِيًّا فَلْيَسْتَعْفِف  ْ الْآيَةَ [ 4 \ 6 ] ، إِنْ يَكُونُوا فُقَرَاءَ يُغْنِهِمُ اللَّهُ الْآيَةَ  [ 24 \ 32 ] ، فَهُوَ جَلَّ وَعَلَا مَوْصُوفٌ بِتِلْكَ الصِّفَاتِ  حَقِيقَةً عَلَى الْوَجْهِ اللَّائِقِ بِكَمَالِهِ وَجَلَالِهِ ،  وَالْحَادِثُ مَوْصُوفٌ بِهَا أَيْضًا عَلَى الْوَجْهِ الْمُنَاسِبِ  لِحُدُوثِهِ وَفَنَائِهِ ، وَعَجْزِهِ وَافْتِقَارِهِ ، وَبَيْنَ صِفَاتِ  الْخَالِقِ وَالْمَخْلُوقِ مِنَ الْمُنَافَاةِ مَا بَيْنَ الْخَالِقِ  وَالْمَخْلُوقِ ، كَمَا بَيَّنَّاهُ فِي صِفَاتِ الْمَعَانِي . 

وَأَمَّا الصِّفَةُ النَّفْسِيَّةُ عِنْدَهُمْ ، فَهِيَ وَاحِدَةٌ ، وَهِيَ  : الْوُجُودُ ، وَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ مَا فِي إِطْلَاقِهَا عَلَى اللَّهِ ،  وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ جَعَلَ الْوُجُودَ عَيْنَ الذَّاتِ فَلَمْ يَعُدَّهُ  صِفَةً ،  كَأَبِي الْحَسَنِ الْأَشْعَرِيِّ  ،  وَعَلَى كُلِّ حَالٍ ، فَلَا يَخْفَى أَنَّ الْخَالِقَ مَوْجُودٌ ،  وَالْمَخْلُوقَ مَوْجُودٌ ، وَوُجُودُ الْخَالِقِ يُنَافِي وُجُودَ  الْمَخْلُوقِ ، كَمَا بَيَّنَّا . 

وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ زَعَمَ أَنَّ الْقِدَمَ وَالْبَقَاءَ صِفَتَانِ  نَفْسِيَّتَانِ ، زَاعِمًا أَنَّهُمَا طَرَفَا الْوُجُودِ الَّذِي هُوَ  صِفَةٌ نَفْسِيَّةٌ فِي زَعْمِهِمْ . 

وَأَمَّا الصِّفَاتُ الْفِعْلِيَّةُ ، فَإِنَّ وَصْفَ الْخَالِقِ  وَالْمَخْلُوقِ بِهَا كَثِيرٌ فِي الْقُرْآنِ ، وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ فِعْلَ  الْخَالِقِ مُنَافٍ لِفِعْلِ الْمَخْلُوقِ كَمُنَافَاةِ ذَاتِهِ لِذَاتِهِ ،  فَمِنْ ذَلِكَ وَصْفُهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا نَفْسَهُ بِأَنَّهُ يَرْزُقُ  خَلْقَهُ ، قَالَ : إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الرَّزَّاقُ الْآيَةَ [ 51 \ 58 ] ، وَمَا أَنْفَقْتُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَهُوَ يُخْلِفُهُ وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الرَّازِقِينَ   [ 34 \ 39 ] ، وَقَالَ : وَمَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ إِلَّا عَلَى اللَّهِ رِزْقُهَا الْآيَةَ [ 11 \ 6 ] ، وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ الْحَادِثِ بِذَلِكَ : وَإِذَا حَضَرَ الْقِسْمَةَ أُولُو الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينُ فَارْزُقُوهُمْ مِنْهُ الْآيَةَ [ 4 \ 8 ] ، وَقَالَ : وَعَلَى الْمَوْلُودِ لَهُ رِزْقُهُنَّ الْآيَةَ [ 2 \ 233 ] ، وَوَصَفَ نَفْسَهُ بِالْعَمَلِ ، فَقَالَ : أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّا خَلَقْنَا لَهُمْ مِمَّا عَمِلَتْ أَيْدِينَا أَنْعَامًا الْآيَةَ [ 36 \ 71 ] ، وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ الْحَادِثِ بِهِ : إِنَّمَا تُجْزَوْنَ مَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ   [ 66 \ 7 ] وَوَصَفَ نَفْسَهُ بِتَعْلِيمِ خَلْقِهِ فَقَالَ : الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَّمَ الْقُرْآنَ خَلَقَ الْإِنْسَانَ عَلَّمَهُ الْبَيَانَ   [ 55 \ 1 - 4 ] . 

وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ الْحَادِثِ بِهِ : هُوَ  الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي الْأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ  آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ الْآيَةَ [ 62 \ 2 ] . 

وَجَمَعَ الْمِثَالَيْنِ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : تُعَلِّمُونَهُن  َّ مِمَّا عَلَّمَكُمُ اللَّهُ   [ 5 \ 4 ] ، وَوَصَفَ   [ ص: 25 ] نَفْسَهُ بِأَنَّهُ يُنَبِّئُ ، وَوَصَفَ الْمَخْلُوقَ بِذَلِكَ ، وَجَمَعَ الْمِثَالَيْنِ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَإِذْ  أَسَرَّ النَّبِيُّ إِلَى بَعْضِ أَزْوَاجِهِ حَدِيثًا فَلَمَّا نَبَّأَتْ  بِهِ وَأَظْهَرَهُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ عَرَّفَ بَعْضَهُ وَأَعْرَضَ عَنْ  بَعْضٍ فَلَمَّا نَبَّأَهَا بِهِ قَالَتْ مَنْ أَنْبَأَكَ هَذَا قَالَ  نَبَّأَنِيَ الْعَلِيمُ الْخَبِيرُ   [ 66 \ 3 ] ، وَوَصَفَ نَفْسَهُ بِالْإِيتَاءِ ، فَقَالَ : أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِي حَاجَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ فِي رَبِّهِ أَنْ آتَاهُ اللَّهُ الْمُلْكَ   [ 2 \ 258 ] ، وَقَالَ : يُؤْتِي الْحِكْمَةَ مَنْ يَشَاءُ   [ 2 \ 269 ] ، وَقَالَ : وَيُؤْتِ كُلَّ ذِي فَضْلٍ فَضْلَهُ   [ 11 \ 3 ] ، وَقَالَ : ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ   [ 57 \ 21 ] . 

وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ الْحَادِثِ بِذَلِكَ : وَآتَيْتُمْ إِحْدَاهُنَّ قِنْطَارًا   [ 4 \ 20 ] ، وَآتُوا الْيَتَامَى أَمْوَالَهُمْ   [ 4 \ 2 ] ، وَآتُوا النِّسَاءَ صَدُقَاتِهِنَّ نِحْلَةً   [ 4 \ 4 ] ، وَأَمْثَالُ هَذَا كَثِيرَةٌ جِدًّا فِي الْقُرْآنِ الْعَظِيمِ . 

وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ مَا  وُصِفَ بِهِ اللَّهُ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْأَفْعَالِ فَهُوَ ثَابِتٌ لَهُ  حَقِيقَةً عَلَى الْوَجْهِ اللَّائِقِ بِكَمَالِهِ وَجَلَالِهِ   ;  وَمَا وُصِفَ بِهِ الْمَخْلُوقُ مِنْهَا فَهُوَ ثَابِتٌ لَهُ أَيْضًا ،  عَلَى الْوَجْهِ الْمُنَاسِبِ لِحَالِهِ ، وَبَيْنَ وَصْفِ الْخَالِقِ  وَالْمَخْلُوقِ مِنَ الْمُنَافَاةِ مَا بَيْنَ ذَاتِ الْخَالِقِ  وَالْمَخْلُوقِ . 

وَأَمَّا الصِّفَاتُ الْجَامِعَةُ ، كَالْعِظَمِ وَالْكِبَرِ وَالْعُلُوِّ ،  وَالْمُلْكِ وَالتَّكَبُّرِ وَالْجَبَرُوتِ ، وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ .  فَإِنَّهَا أَيْضًا يَكْثُرُ جَدًّا وَصْفُ الْخَالِقِ وَالْمَخْلُوقِ  بِهَا فِي الْقُرْآنِ الْكَرِيمِ . 

وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ مَا وُصِفَ بِهِ الْخَالِقُ مِنْهَا مُنَافٍ لِمَا وُصِفَ بِهِ الْمَخْلُوقُ ،  كَمُنَافَاةِ ذَاتِ الْخَالِقِ لِذَاتِ الْمَخْلُوقِ . قَالَ فِي وَصْفِ  نَفْسِهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا بِالْعُلُوِّ وَالْعِظَمِ وَالْكِبَرِ : وَلَا يَئُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ   [ 2 \ 255 ] ، إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيًّا كَبِيرًا   [ 4 \ 34 ] ، عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ الْكَبِيرُ الْمُتَعَالِ   [ 13 \ 9 ] . 

وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ الْحَادِثِ بِالْعِظَمِ : فَكَانَ كُلُّ فِرْقٍ كَالطَّوْدِ الْعَظِيمِ   [ 26 \ 63 ] ، إِنَّكُمْ لَتَقُولُونَ قَوْلًا عَظِيمًا   [ 17 \ 40 ] ، وَلَهَا عَرْشٌ عَظِيمٌ   [ 27 \ 23 ] ، عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَهُوَ رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ   [ 9 \ 129 ] إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ الْحَادِثِ بِالْكِبَرِ : لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ كَبِيرٌ   [ 67 \ 12 ] ، وَقَالَ : إِنَّ قَتْلَهُمْ كَانَ خِطْئًا كَبِيرًا   [ 17 \ 31 ] ، وَقَالَ : إِلَّا تَفْعَلُوهُ تَكُنْ فِتْنَةٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَفَسَادٌ كَبِيرٌ   [ 8 \ 73 ] ، وَقَالَ : وَإِنْ كَانَتْ لَكَبِيرَةً إِلَّا عَلَى الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللَّهُ   [ 2 \ 143 ] ، وَقَالَ : وَإِنَّهَا لَكَبِيرَةٌ إِلَّا عَلَى الْخَاشِعِينَ   [ 2 \ 45 ] . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (95)
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ(5)
صـ 26 إلى صـ 30

** وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ الْحَادِثِ بِالْعُلُوِّ : وَرَفَعْنَاهُ مَكَانًا عَلِيًّا   [ 19 \ 57 ] ، وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُمْ لِسَانَ صِدْقٍ عَلِيًّا   [ 19 \ 50 ] ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ نَفْسِهِ بِالْمُلْكِ : يُسَبِّحُ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ الْمَلِكِ الْقُدُّوسِ الْآيَةَ [ 59 \ 23 ] ، هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْمَلِكُ الْقُدُّوسُ الْآيَةَ [ 59 \ 23 ] ، وَقَالَ : فِي مَقْعَدِ صِدْقٍ عِنْدَ مَلِيكٍ مُقْتَدِرٍ   . 

وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ الْحَادِثِ بِهِ : وَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ إِنِّي أَرَى سَبْعَ بَقَرَاتٍ سِمَانٍ الْآيَةَ [ 12 \ 43 ] ، وَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ ائْتُونِي بِهِ   [ 12 \ 50 ] ، وَكَانَ وَرَاءَهُمْ مَلِكٌ يَأْخُذُ كُلَّ سَفِينَةٍ غَصْبًا   [ 18 \ 79 ] ، أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ عَلَيْنَا وَنَحْنُ أَحَقُّ بِالْمُلْكِ مِنْهُ   [ 2 \ 247 ] ، تُؤْتِي الْمُلْكَ مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَتَنْزِعُ الْمُلْكَ مِمَّنْ تَشَاءُ   [ 3 \ 26 ] ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ نَفْسِهِ بِالْعِزَّةِ : فَإِنْ زَلَلْتُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْكُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ   [ 2 \ 209 ] ، يُسَبِّحُ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ الْمَلِكِ الْقُدُّوسِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ   [ 62 \ 1 ] ، أَمْ عِنْدَهُمْ خَزَائِنُ رَحْمَةِ رَبِّكَ الْعَزِيزِ الْوَهَّابِ   [ 38 \ 9 ] . 

وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ الْحَادِثِ بِالْعِزَّةِ : قَالَتِ امْرَأَةُ الْعَزِيزِ الْآيَةَ [ 12 \ 51 ] ، فَقَالَ أَكْفِلْنِيهَا وَعَزَّنِي فِي الْخِطَابِ   [ 38 \ 23 ] . 

وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ نَفْسِهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا بِأَنَّهُ جَبَّارٌ مُتَكَبِّرٌ هُوَ  اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْمَلِكُ الْقُدُّوسُ السَّلَامُ  الْمُؤْمِنُ الْمُهَيْمِنُ الْعَزِيزُ الْجَبَّارُ الْمُتَكَبِّرُ   [ 59 \ 23 ] . 

وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ الْحَادِثِ بِهِمَا : كَذَلِكَ يَطْبَعُ اللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ قَلْبِ مُتَكَبِّرٍ جَبَّارٍ   [ 40 \ 35 ] ، أَلَيْسَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ مَثْوًى لِلْمُتَكَبِّرِ  ينَ   [ 39 \ 60 ] ، وَإِذَا بَطَشْتُمْ بَطَشْتُمْ جَبَّارِينَ   [ 26 \ 130 ] ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ نَفْسِهِ بِالْقُوَّةِ : إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الرَّزَّاقُ ذُو الْقُوَّةِ الْمَتِينُ   [ 51 \ 58 ] ، وَلَيَنْصُرَنَّ اللَّهُ مَنْ يَنْصُرُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ   [ 22 \ 40 ] . 

وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ الْحَادِثِ بِهَا : الْحَقِّ وَقَالُوا مَنْ أَشَدُّ مِنَّا قُوَّةً أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّ اللَّهَ الَّذِي خَلَقَهُمْ هُوَ أَشَدُّ مِنْهُمْ قُوَّةً الْآيَةَ [ 41 \ 15 ] ، وَيَزِدْكُمْ قُوَّةً إِلَى قُوَّتِكُمْ الْآيَةَ [ 11 \ 52 ] ، إِنَّ خَيْرَ مَنِ اسْتَأْجَرْتَ الْقَوِيُّ الْأَمِينُ   [ 28 \ 26 ] ، اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ ضَعْفٍ ثُمَّ جَعَلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ ضَعْفٍ قُوَّةً الْآيَةَ [ 30 \ 54 ]   [ ص: 27 ] إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

وَأَمْثَالُ هَذَا مِنَ الصِّفَاتِ الْجَامِعَةِ كَثِيرَةٌ فِي الْقُرْآنِ ،  وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا مُتَّصِفٌ بِهَذِهِ الصِّفَاتِ  الْمَذْكُورَةِ حَقِيقَةً عَلَى الْوَجْهِ اللَّائِقِ بِكَمَالِهِ ،  وَجَلَالِهِ . وَإِنَّ مَا وُصِفَ بِهِ الْمَخْلُوقُ مِنْهَا مُخَالِفٌ  لِمَا وُصِفَ بِهِ الْخَالِقُ ، كَمُخَالَفَةِ ذَاتِ الْخَالِقِ جَلَّ  وَعَلَا لِذَوَاتِ الْحَوَادِثِ ، وَلَا إِشْكَالَ فِي شَيْءٍ مِنْ ذَلِكَ ،  وَكَذَلِكَ الصِّفَاتُ الَّتِي اخْتَلَفَ فِيهَا الْمُتَكَلِّمُو  نَ ; هَلْ  هِيَ مِنْ صِفَاتِ الْمَعَانِي أَوْ مِنْ صِفَاتِ الْأَفْعَالِ ، وَإِنْ  كَانَ الْحَقُّ الَّذِي لَا يَخْفَى عَلَى مَنْ أَنَارَ اللَّهُ  بَصِيرَتَهُ أَنَّهَا صِفَاتُ مَعَانٍ أَثْبَتَهَا اللَّهُ - جَلَّ وَعَلَا  - لِنَفْسِهِ ، كَالرَّأْفَةِ وَالرَّحْمَةِ . 

قَالَ فِي وَصْفِهِ - جَلَّ وَعَلَا - بِهِمَا : 

فَإِنَّ رَبَّكُمْ لَرَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ   [ 16 \ 47 ] ، وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ نَبِيِّنَا صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِهِمَا : لَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُمْ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ   [ 9 \ 128 ] ، وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ نَفْسِهِ بِالْحِلْمِ : لَيُدْخِلَنَّهُ  مْ مُدْخَلًا يَرْضَوْنَهُ وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَعَلِيمٌ حَلِيمٌ   [ 22 \ 59 ] . 

وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ الْحَادِثِ بِهِ : فَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِغُلَامٍ حَلِيمٍ   [ 37 \ 101 ] ، إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لَأَوَّاهٌ حَلِيمٌ   [ 9 \ 114 ] . 

وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ نَفْسِهِ بِالْمَغْفِرَةِ : إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ    [ 2 \ 182 ] وَ [ 5 \ 34 ] وَ [ 5 \ 39 ] وَ [ 5 \ 98 ] وَ [ 8 \ 69 ] وَ  [ 9 \ 5 ] وَ [ 9 \ 99 ] وَ [ 9 \ 102 ] وَ [ 24 \ 62 ] وَ [ 29 \ 14 ] وَ  [ 60 \ 12 ] وَ [ 73 \ 20 ] . لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ   [ 49 \ 3 ] ، وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ الْحَادِثِ بِهَا : وَلَمَنْ صَبَرَ وَغَفَرَ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ لَمِنْ عَزْمِ الْأُمُورِ   [ 42 \ 43 ] ، قُلْ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يَغْفِرُوا لِلَّذِينَ لَا يَرْجُونَ أَيَّامَ اللَّهِ الْآيَةَ [ 45 \ 14 ] ، قَوْلٌ مَعْرُوفٌ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ خَيْرٌ مِنْ صَدَقَةٍ يَتْبَعُهَا أَذًى   [ 2 \ 263 ] ، وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

وَوَصَفَ نَفْسَهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا بِالرِّضَى وَوَصَفَ الْحَادِثَ بِهِ أَيْضًا فَقَالَ : رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ   [ 5 \ 119 ] ، وَوَصَفَ نَفْسَهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا بِالْمَحَبَّةِ ، وَوَصَفَ الْحَادِثَ بِهَا ، فَقَالَ : فَسَوْفَ  يَأْتِي اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ أَذِلَّةٍ عَلَى  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَعِزَّةٍ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ يُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ وَلَا يَخَافُونَ لَوْمَةَ لَائِمٍ   [ 5 \ 54 ] ، قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ   [ 3 \ 31 ] . 

 [ ص: 28 ] وَوَصَفَ نَفْسَهُ بِأَنَّهُ يَغْضَبُ إِنِ انْتُهِكَتْ حُرُمَاتُهُ فَقَالَ : قُلْ هَلْ أُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِشَرٍّ مِنْ ذَلِكَ مَثُوبَةً عِنْدَ اللَّهِ مَنْ لَعَنَهُ اللَّهُ وَغَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ الْآيَةَ [ 5 \ 60 ] ، وَمَنْ يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا مُتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْآيَةَ [ 4 \ 93 ] . 

وَقَالَ فِي وَصْفِ الْحَادِثِ بِالْغَضَبِ وَلَمَّا رَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى قَوْمِهِ غَضْبَانَ أَسِفًا وَأَمْثَالُ هَذَا كَثِيرٌ جِدًّا . 

وَالْمَقْصُودُ عِنْدَنَا ذِكْرُ أَمْثِلَةٍ كَثِيرَةٍ مِنْ ذَلِكَ ، مَعَ  إِيضَاحِ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا اتَّصَفَ بِهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا مِنْ تِلْكَ  الصِّفَاتِ بَالِغٌ مِنْ غَايَاتِ الْكَمَالِ وَالْعُلُوِّ وَالشَّرَفِ مَا  يَقْطَعُ عَلَائِقَ جَمِيعِ أَوْهَامِ الْمُشَابَهَةِ بَيْنَ صِفَاتِهِ  جَلَّ وَعَلَا ، وَبَيْنَ صِفَاتِ خَلْقِهِ ، سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَنْ  ذَلِكَ عُلُوًّا كَبِيرًا .
**فَإِذَا حَقَّقْتَ كُلَّ ذَلِكَ عَلِمْتَ أَنَّهُ  جَلَّ وَعَلَا وَصَفَ نَفْسَهُ بِالِاسْتِوَاءِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ ،  وَوَصَفَ غَيْرَهُ بِالِاسْتِوَاءِ عَلَى بَعْضِ الْمَخْلُوقَاتِ ،  فَتَمَدَّحَ جَلَّ وَعَلَا فِي سَبْعِ آيَاتٍ مِنْ كِتَابِهِ  بِاسْتِوَائِهِ عَلَى عَرْشِهِ ، وَلَمْ يَذْكُرْ صِفَةَ الِاسْتِوَاءِ  إِلَّا مَقْرُونَةً بِغَيْرِهَا مِنْ صِفَاتِ الْكَمَالِ ، وَالْجَلَالِ ;  الْقَاضِيَةِ بِعَظَمَتِهِ وَجَلَالِهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا ، وَأَنَّهُ الرَّبُّ  وَحْدَهُ ، الْمُسْتَحِقُّ لِأَنْ يُعْبَدَ وَحْدَهُ . 

الْمَوْضِعُ الْأَوَّلُ : بِحَسَبِ تَرْتِيبِ الْمُصْحَفِ الْكَرِيمِ . قَوْلُهُ هُنَا فِي سُورَةِ الْأَعْرَافِ : إِنَّ  رَبَّكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ  أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يُغْشِي اللَّيْلَ النَّهَارَ  يَطْلُبُهُ حَثِيثًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ وَالنُّجُومَ مُسَخَّرَاتٍ  بِأَمْرِهِ أَلَا لَهُ الْخَلْقُ وَالْأَمْرُ تَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ رَبُّ  الْعَالَمِينَ   [ 54 ] . 

الْمَوْضِعُ الثَّانِي : قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى فِي سُورَةِ يُونُسَ : إِنَّ  رَبَّكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ  أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يُدَبِّرُ الْأَمْرَ مَا مِنْ  شَفِيعٍ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ إِذْنِهِ ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ  فَاعْبُدُوهُ أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ إِلَيْهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعًا وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقًّا إِنَّهُ يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ الْآيَةَ [ \ 3 ، 4 ] . 

الْمَوْضِعُ الثَّالِثُ : قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى فِي سُورَةِ الرَّعْدِ : اللَّهُ  الَّذِي رَفَعَ السَّمَاوَاتِ بِغَيْرِ عَمَدٍ تَرَوْنَهَا ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى  عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي لِأَجَلٍ  مُسَمًّى يُدَبِّرُ الْأَمْرَ يُفَصِّلُ الْآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ بِلِقَاءِ  رَبِّكُمْ تُوقِنُونَ وَهُوَ  الَّذِي مَدَّ الْأَرْضَ وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ وَأَنْهَارًا وَمِنْ  كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ جَعَلَ فِيهَا زَوْجَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ يُغْشِي اللَّيْلَ  النَّهَارَ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لِآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ   [ ص: 29 ] يَتَفَكَّرُونَ وَفِي  الْأَرْضِ قِطَعٌ مُتَجَاوِرَاتٌ وَجَنَّاتٌ مِنْ أَعْنَابٍ وَزَرْعٌ  وَنَخِيلٌ صِنْوَانٌ وَغَيْرُ صِنْوَانٍ يُسْقَى بِمَاءٍ وَاحِدٍ  وَنُفَضِّلُ بَعْضَهَا عَلَى بَعْضٍ فِي الْأُكُلِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ  لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ   [ 2 ، 3 ، 4 ] . 

الْمَوْضِعُ الرَّابِعُ : قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى فِي سُورَةِ طه : مَا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآنَ لِتَشْقَى إِلَّا تَذْكِرَةً لِمَنْ يَخْشَى تَنْزِيلًا مِمَّنْ خَلَقَ الْأَرْضَ وَالسَّمَاوَاتِ الْعُلَا الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَمَا تَحْتَ الثَّرَى   [ 2 - 6 ] . 

الْمَوْضِعُ الْخَامِسُ : قَوْلُهُ فِي سُورَةِ الْفُرْقَانِ : وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى الْحَيِّ الَّذِي لَا يَمُوتُ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِهِ وَكَفَى بِهِ بِذُنُوبِ عِبَادِهِ خَبِيرًا الَّذِي  خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ  ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ الرَّحْمَنُ فَاسْأَلْ بِهِ خَبِيرًا   [ 58 ، 59 ] . 

الْمَوْضِعُ السَّادِسُ : قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى فِي سُورَةِ السَّجْدَةِ : اللَّهُ  الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فِي سِتَّةِ  أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ مِنْ  وَلِيٍّ وَلَا شَفِيعٍ أَفَلَا تَتَذَكَّرُونَ يُدَبِّرُ الْأَمْرَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ الْآيَةَ [ 4 ، 5 ] . 

الْمَوْضِعُ السَّابِعُ : قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى فِي سُورَةِ الْحَدِيدِ : هُوَ  الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ  اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَلِجُ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا  يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا وَمَا يَنْزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَمَا يَعْرُجُ فِيهَا  وَهُوَ مَعَكُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُمْ   [ 4 ] . 

وَقَالَ جَلَّ وَعَلَا فِي وَصْفِ الْحَادِثِ بِالِاسْتِوَاءِ عَلَى بَعْضِ الْمَخْلُوقَاتِ : لِتَسْتَوُوا عَلَى ظُهُورِهِ ثُمَّ تَذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ رَبِّكُمْ إِذَا اسْتَوَيْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ الْآيَةَ [ 43 \ 13 ] ، فَإِذَا اسْتَوَيْتَ أَنْتَ وَمَنْ مَعَكَ عَلَى الْفُلْكِ الْآيَةَ [ 23 \ 28 ] ، وَاسْتَوَتْ عَلَى الْجُودِيِّ الْآيَةَ [ 11 \ 44 ] ، وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

وَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ مِمَّا تَقَدَّمَ أَنَّهُ لَا إِشْكَالَ فِي ذَلِكَ ،  وَأَنَّ لِلْخَالِقِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا اسْتِوَاءً لَائِقًا بِكَمَالِهِ  وَجَلَالِهِ ، وَلِلْمَخْلُوقِ أَيْضًا اسْتِوَاءً مُنَاسِبًا لِحَالِهِ ،  وَبَيْنَ اسْتِوَاءِ الْخَالِقِ وَالْمَخْلُوقِ مِنَ الْمُنَافَاةِ مَا  بَيْنَ ذَاتِ الْخَالِقِ وَالْمَخْلُوقِ ; عَلَى نَحْوِ لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ إِيضَاحُهُ . 

وَيَنْبَغِي لِلنَّاظِرِ فِي هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ التَّأَمُّلُ فِي أُمُورٍ : 

الْأَمْرُ الْأَوَّلُ : أَنَّ جَمِيعَ الصِّفَاتِ مِنْ بَابٍ وَاحِدٍ ، لِأَنَّ الْمَوْصُوفَ بِهَا وَاحِدٌ ، وَلَا   [ ص: 30 ] يَجُوزُ  فِي حَقِّهِ مُشَابَهَةُ الْحَوَادِثِ فِي شَيْءٍ مِنْ صِفَاتِهِمْ ،  فَمَنْ أَثْبَتَ مَثَلًا أَنَّهُ : سَمِيعٌ بَصِيرٌ ، وَسَمْعُهُ  وَبَصَرُهُ مُخَالِفَانِ لِأَسْمَاعِ الْحَوَادِثِ وَأَبْصَارِهِمْ ،  لَزِمَهُ مِثْلُ ذَلِكَ فِي جَمِيعِ الصِّفَاتِ ; كَالِاسْتِوَاءِ ،  وَالْيَدِ ، وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ مِنْ صِفَاتِهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا ، وَلَا  يُمْكِنُ الْفَرْقُ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ بِحَالٍ . 

الْأَمْرُ الثَّانِي : أَنَّ الذَّاتَ وَالصِّفَاتِ مِنْ بَابٍ وَاحِدٍ  أَيْضًا ، فَكَمَا أَنَّهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا ، لَهُ ذَاتٌ مُخَالِفَةٌ  لِجَمِيعِ ذَوَاتِ الْخَلْقِ ، فَلَهُ تَعَالَى صِفَاتٌ مُخَالِفَةٌ  لِجَمِيعِ صِفَاتِ الْخَلْقِ . 

الْأَمْرُ الثَّالِثُ : فِي تَحْقِيقِ الْمَقَامِ فِي الظَّاهِرِ  الْمُتَبَادِرِ السَّابِقِ إِلَى الْفَهْمِ مِنْ آيَاتِ الصِّفَاتِ ;  كَالِاسْتِوَاءِ وَالْيَدِ مَثَلًا . 

اعْلَمْ أَوَّلًا : أَنَّهُ غَلِطَ فِي هَذَا خَلْقٌ لَا يُحْصَى كَثْرَةً  مِنَ الْمُتَأَخِّرِي  نَ ، فَزَعَمُوا أَنَّ الظَّاهِرَ الْمُتَبَادِرَ  السَّابِقَ إِلَى الْفَهْمِ مِنْ مَعْنَى الِاسْتِوَاءِ وَالْيَدِ مَثَلًا  فِي الْآيَاتِ الْقُرْآنِيَّةِ - هُوَ مُشَابَهَةُ صِفَاتِ الْحَوَادِثِ ،  وَقَالُوا : يَجِبُ عَلَيْنَا أَنْ نَصْرِفَهُ عَنْ ظَاهِرِهِ إِجْمَاعًا ;  لِأَنَّ اعْتِقَادَ ظَاهِرِهِ كُفْرٌ ; لِأَنَّ مَنْ شَبَّهَ الْخَالِقَ بِالْمَخْلُوقِ فَهُوَ كَافِرٌ ،  وَلَا يَخْفَى عَلَى أَدْنَى عَاقِلٍ أَنَّ حَقِيقَةَ مَعْنَى هَذَا  الْقَوْلِ : أَنَّ اللَّهَ وَصَفَ نَفْسَهُ فِي كِتَابِهِ بِمَا ظَاهِرُهُ  الْمُتَبَادِرُ مِنْهُ السَّابِقُ إِلَى الْفَهْمِ الْكُفْرُ بِاللَّهِ  وَالْقَوْلُ فِيهِ بِمَا لَا يَلِيقُ بِهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا . 

وَالنَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الَّذِي قِيلَ لَهُ : وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ    [ 16 \ 44 ] ، لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ حَرْفًا وَاحِدًا مِنْ ذَلِكَ مَعَ  إِجْمَاعِ مَنْ يَعْتَدُّ بِهِ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، عَلَى أَنَّهُ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : لَا يَجُوزُ فِي حَقِّهِ تَأْخِيرُ الْبَيَانِ عَنْ وَقْتِ الْحَاجَةِ إِلَيْهِ ،  وَأَحْرَى فِي الْعَقَائِدِ وَلَا سِيَّمَا مَا ظَاهِرُهُ الْمُتَبَادِرُ  مِنْهُ الْكُفْرُ وَالضَّلَالُ الْمُبِينُ ، حَتَّى جَاءَ هَؤُلَاءِ  الْجَهَلَةُ مِنَ الْمُتَأَخِّرِي  نَ ، فَزَعَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ أَطْلَقَ  عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الْوَصْفَ بِمَا ظَاهِرُهُ الْمُتَبَادِرُ مِنْهُ لَا  يَلِيقُ ، وَالنَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَتَمَ أَنَّ  ذَلِكَ الظَّاهِرَ الْمُتَبَادِرَ كُفْرٌ وَضَلَالٌ يَجِبُ صَرْفُ  اللَّفْظِ عَنْهُ ، وَكُلُّ هَذَا مِنْ تِلْقَاءِ أَنْفُسِهِمْ مِنْ غَيْرِ  اعْتِمَادٍ عَلَى كِتَابٍ أَوْ سُنَّةٍ ، سُبْحَانَكَ هَذَا بُهْتَانٌ  عَظِيمٌ . 

وَلَا يَخْفَى أَنَّ هَذَا الْقَوْلَ مِنْ أَكْبَرِ الضَّلَالِ وَمِنْ  أَعْظَمِ الِافْتِرَاءِ عَلَى اللَّهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا وَرَسُولِهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَالْحَقُّ الَّذِي لَا يَشُكُّ فِيهِ  أَدْنَى عَاقِلٍ أَنَّ كُلَّ وَصْفٍ وَصَفَ اللَّهُ بِهِ نَفْسَهُ ، أَوْ  وَصَفَهُ بِهِ رَسُولُهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَظَاهِرُهُ  الْمُتَبَادِرُ مِنْهُ السَّابِقُ إِلَى فَهْمِ مَنْ فِي قَلْبِهِ شَيْءٌ  مِنَ الْإِيمَانِ ، هُوَ التَّنْزِيهُ التَّامُّ عَنْ مُشَابَهَةِ شَيْءٍ  مِنْ صِفَاتِ الْحَوَادِثِ .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (96)
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ(6)
صـ 31 إلى صـ 35

 الْفَهُمُ الْمُتَبَادِرُ لِكُلِّ عَاقِلٍ : هُوَ مُنَافَاةُ  الْخَالِقِ  لِلْمَخْلُوقِ فِي ذَاتِهِ ، وَجَمِيعِ صِفَاتِهِ ، لَا  وَاللَّهِ لَا  يُنْكِرُ ذَلِكَ إِلَّا مُكَابِرٌ * . *** 

وَالْجَاهِلُ الْمُفْتَرِي الَّذِي يَزْعُمُ أَنَّ ظَاهِرَ آيَاتِ   الصِّفَاتِ لَا يَلِيقُ بِاللَّهِ لِأَنَّهُ كُفْرٌ وَتَشْبِيهٌ - إِنَّمَا   جَرَّ إِلَيْهِ ذَلِكَ تَنْجِيسُ قَلْبِهِ ، بِقَدْرِ التَّشْبِيهِ  بَيْنَ  الْخَالِقِ وَالْمَخْلُوقِ ، فَأَدَّاهُ شُؤْمُ التَّشْبِيهِ إِلَى  نَفْيِ  صِفَاتِ اللَّهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا ، وَعَدَمِ الْإِيمَانِ بِهَا ،  مَعَ  أَنَّهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا ، هُوَ الَّذِي وَصَفَ بِهَا نَفْسَهُ ،  فَكَانَ  هَذَا الْجَاهِلُ مُشَبِّهًا أَوَّلًا ، وَمُعَطِّلًا ثَانِيًا ،   فَارْتَكَبَ مَا لَا يَلِيقُ بِاللَّهِ ابْتِدَاءً وَانْتِهَاءً ، وَلَوْ   كَانَ قَلْبُهُ عَارِفًا بِاللَّهِ كَمَا يَنْبَغِي ، مُعَظِّمًا لِلَّهِ   كَمَا يَنْبَغِي ، طَاهِرًا مِنْ أَقْذَارِ التَّشْبِيهِ - لَكَانَ   الْمُتَبَادِرُ عِنْدَهُ السَّابِقُ إِلَى فَهْمِهِ : أَنَّ وَصْفَ اللَّهِ   جَلَّ وَعَلَا ، بَالِغٌ مِنَ الْكَمَالِ ، وَالْجَلَالِ مَا يَقْطَعُ   أَوْهَامَ عَلَائِقِ الْمُشَابَهَةِ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ صِفَاتِ   الْمَخْلُوقِينَ ، فَيَكُونُ قَلْبُهُ مُسْتَعِدًّا لِلْإِيمَانِ بِصِفَاتِ   الْكَمَالِ وَالْجَلَالِ الثَّابِتَةِ لِلَّهِ فِي الْقُرْآنِ   وَالسُّنَّةِ الصَّحِيحَةِ ، مَعَ التَّنْزِيهِ التَّامِّ عَنْ مُشَابَهَةِ صِفَاتِ الْخَلْقِ عَلَى نَحْوِ قَوْلِهِ : لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ ،   فَلَوْ قَالَ مُتَنَطِّعٌ : بَيِّنُوا لَنَا كَيْفِيَّةَ الِاتِّصَافِ   بِصِفَةِ الِاسْتِوَاءِ وَالْيَدِ ، وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ لِنَعْقِلَهَا ،   قُلْنَا : أَعَرَفْتَ كَيْفِيَّةَ الذَّاتِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ الْمُتَّصِفَةِ   بِتِلْكَ الصِّفَاتِ ؟ 

فَلَا بُدَّ أَنْ يَقُولَ : لَا ، فَنَقُولُ : مَعْرِفَةُ كَيْفِيَّةِ   الِاتِّصَافِ بِالصِّفَاتِ مُتَوَقِّفَةٌ عَلَى مَعْرِفَةِ كَيْفِيَّةِ   الذَّاتِ ، فَسُبْحَانَ مَنْ لَا يَسْتَطِيعُ غَيْرُهُ أَنْ يُحْصِيَ   الثَّنَاءَ عَلَيْهِ هُوَ ، كَمَا أَثْنَى عَلَى نَفْسِهِ : يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلَا يُحِيطُونَ بِهِ عِلْمًا   [ 20 \ 110 ] ، لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ ، قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ   [ 112 \ 1 - 4 ] ، فَلَا تَضْرِبُوا لِلَّهِ الْأَمْثَالَ   [ 16 \ 74 ] . 

فَتَحَصَّلَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ هَذَا الْبَحْثِ أَنَّ الصِّفَاتِ مِنْ بَابٍ   وَاحِدٍ ، وَأَنَّ الْحَقَّ فِيهَا مُتَرَكِّبٌ مِنْ أَمْرَيْنِ : 

الْأَوَّلُ : تَنْزِيهُ اللَّهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا عَنْ مُشَابَهَةِ الْخَلْقِ   . 

وَالثَّانِي : الْإِيمَانُ  بِكُلِّ مَا وَصَفَ بِهِ  نَفْسَهُ ، أَوْ وَصَفَهُ بِهِ رَسُولُهُ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ إِثْبَاتًا ، أَوْ نَفْيًا   ; وَهَذَا هُوَ مَعْنَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ ،   وَالسَّلَفُ الصَّالِحُ ، رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا  يَشُكُّونَ  فِي شَيْءٍ مِنْ ذَلِكَ ، وَلَا كَانَ يَشْكُلُ عَلَيْهِمْ ،  أَلَا تَرَى  إِلَى   [ ص: 32 ] قَوْلِ  الْفَرَزْدَقِ  وَهُوَ شَاعِرٌ فَقَطْ ، وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَةِ الْعِلْمِ ، فَهُوَ عَامِّيٌّ [ الطَّوِيلُ ] : 


**وَكَيْفَ أَخَافُ النَّاسَ وَاللَّهُ قَابِضٌ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَالسَّبْعَيْنِ فِي رَاحَةِ الْيَدِ* *وَمُرَادُهُ   بِالسَّبْعَيْنِ : سَبْعُ سَمَاوَاتٍ ، وَسَبْعُ أَرْضِينَ . فَمَنْ   عَلِمَ مِثْلَ هَذَا مِنْ كَوْنِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِينَ فِي يَدِهِ   جَلَّ وَعَلَا أَصْغَرَ مِنْ حَبَّةِ خَرْدَلٍ ، فَإِنَّهُ عَالِمٌ   بِعَظَمَةِ اللَّهِ وَجَلَالِهِ لَا يَسْبِقُ إِلَى ذِهْنِهِ مُشَابَهَةُ   صِفَاتِهِ لِصِفَاتِ الْخَلْقِ ، وَمَنْ كَانَ كَذَلِكَ زَالَ عَنْهُ   كَثِيرٌ مِنَ الْإِشْكَالَاتِ الَّتِي أَشْكَلَتْ عَلَى كَثِيرٍ مِنَ   الْمُتَأَخِّرِي  نَ ، وَهَذَا الَّذِي ذَكَرْنَا مِنْ تَنْزِيهِ اللَّهِ   جَلَّ وَعَلَا عَمَّا لَا يَلِيقُ بِهِ ، وَالْإِيمَانِ بِمَا وَصَفَ بِهِ   نَفْسَهُ ، أَوْ وَصَفَهُ بِهِ رَسُولُهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ ، هُوَ مَعْنَى قَوْلِ  الْإِمَامِ مَالِكٍ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ : الِاسْتِوَاءُ غَيْرُ مَجْهُولٍ ، وَالْكَيْفُ غَيْرُ مَعْقُولٍ ، وَالسُّؤَالُ عَنْهُ بِدْعَةٌ . 

وَيُرْوَى نَحْوُ قَوْلِ مَالِكٍ  هَذَا عَنْ شَيْخِهِ  رَبِيعَةَ بْنِ أَبِي عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  ،  وَأُمِّ سَلَمَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : إِنَّ رَحْمَةَ اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ   . 

ذَكَرَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ : أَنَّ رَحْمَتَهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا   قَرِيبٌ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْمُحْسِنِينَ ، وَأَوْضَحَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ   صِفَاتِ عَبِيدِهِ الَّذِينَ سَيَكْتُبُهَا لَهُمْ فِي قَوْلِهِ : وَرَحْمَتِي وَسِعَتْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فَسَأَكْتُبُهَا لِلَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ الْآيَةَ [ 7 \ 156 ] . 

وَوَجْهُ تَذْكِيرِ وَصْفِ الرَّحْمَةِ مَعَ أَنَّهَا مُؤَنَّثَةٌ فِي   قَوْلِهِ : قَرِيبٌ [ 7 \ 56 ] وَلَمْ يَقُلْ قَرِيبَةٌ ، فِيهِ   لِلْعُلَمَاءِ أَقْوَالٌ تَزِيدُ عَلَى الْعَشْرَةِ . نَذْكُرُ مِنْهَا   إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ بَعْضًا ، وَنَتْرُكُ مَا يَظْهَرُ لَنَا ضَعْفُهُ أَوْ   بُعْدُهُ عَنِ الظَّاهِرِ . 

مِنْهَا : أَنَّ الرَّحْمَةَ مَصْدَرٌ بِمَعْنَى الرَّحِمِ ، فَالتَّذْكِيرُ بِاعْتِبَارِ الْمَعْنَى . 

وَمِنْهَا : أَنَّ مِنْ أَسَالِيبِ اللُّغَةِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ أَنَّ   الْقَرَابَةَ إِذَا كَانَتْ قَرَابَةَ نَسَبٍ تَعَيَّنَ التَّأْنِيثُ   فِيهَا فِي الْأُنْثَى فَتَقُولُ : هَذِهِ الْمَرْأَةُ قَرِيبَتِي أَيْ فِي   النَّسَبِ ، وَلَا تَقُولُ : قَرِيبٌ مِنِّي . وَإِنْ كَانَتْ قَرَابَةَ   مَسَافَةٍ جَازَ التَّذْكِيرُ وَالتَّأْنِيثُ ، فَتَقُولُ : دَارُهُ   قَرِيبٌ وَقَرِيبَةٌ مِنِّي ، وَيَدُلُّ لِهَذَا الْوَجْهِ قَوْلُهُ   تَعَالَى : وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ لَعَلَّ السَّاعَةَ قَرِيبٌ   [ 42 \ 17 ] ، وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ لَعَلَّ السَّاعَةَ تَكُونُ قَرِيبًا   [ 33 \ 63 ] ، وَقَوْلُ امْرِئِ الْقَيْسِ    : [ الطَّوِيلُ ] 


**لَهُ الْوَيْلُ إِنْ أَمْسَى وَلَا أُمُّ هَاشِمٍ قَرِيبٌ وَلَا الْبَسْبَاسَةُ ابْنَةُ يَشْكُرَا* *وَمِنْهَا : أَنَّ وَجْهَ ذَلِكَ إِضَافَةُ الرَّحْمَةِ إِلَى اللَّهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا . 

وَمِنْهَا : أَنَّ قَوْلَهُ : قَرِيبٌ صِفَةُ مَوْصُوفٍ مَحْذُوفٍ أَيْ شَيْءٌ قَرِيبٌ مِنْ   [ ص: 33 ] الْمُحْسِنِينَ . 

وَمِنْهَا : أَنَّهَا شُبِّهَتْ بِفَعِيلٍ بِمَعْنَى مَفْعُولٍ الَّذِي يَسْتَوِي فِيهِ الذَّكَرُ وَالْأُنْثَى . 

وَمِنْهَا : أَنَّ الْأَسْمَاءَ الَّتِي عَلَى فَعِيلٍ رُبَّمَا شُبِّهَتْ   بِالْمَصْدَرِ الْآتِي عَلَى فَعِيلٍ ، فَأُفْرِدَتْ لِذَلِكَ ; قَالَ   بَعْضُهُمْ : وَلِذَلِكَ أَفْرَدَ الصَّدِيقَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : أَوْ مَا مَلَكْتُمْ مَفَاتِحَهُ أَوْ صَدِيقِكُمْ   [ 24 \ 61 ] ، وَقَوْلِ الشَّاعِرِ : [ الْمُتَقَارِبُ ] 
**وَهُنَّ صَدِيقٌ لِمَنْ لَمْ يَشِبْ* *ا اهـ وَالظَّهِيرَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ظَهِيرٌ   [ 66 \ 4 ] ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْأَوْجُهِ .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُرْسِلُ الرِّيَاحَ بُشْرًا بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ   . 

قِرَاءَةُ عَاصِمٍ  بُشْرًا  بِضَمِّ  الْبَاءِ الْمُوَحَّدَةِ ، وَإِسْكَانِ الشِّينِ : جَمْعُ بَشِيرٍ  ،  لِأَنَّهَا تَنْتَشِرُ أَمَامَ الْمَطَرِ مُبَشِّرَةً بِهِ ، وَهَذَا   الْمَعْنَى يُوَضِّحُهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ يُرْسِلَ الرِّيَاحَ مُبَشِّرَاتٍ الْآيَةَ [ 30 \ 46 ] ، وَقَوْلُهُ : بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ   [ 7 \ 57 ] ، يَعْنِي بِرَحْمَتِهِ الْمَطَرَ كَمَا جَاءَ مُبَيَّنًا فِي غَيْرِ هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ كَقَوْلِهِ : وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُنَزِّلُ الْغَيْثَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا قَنَطُوا وَيَنْشُرُ رَحْمَتَهُ الْآيَةَ [ 42 \ 28 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : فَانْظُرْ إِلَى آثَارِ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ كَيْفَ يُحْيِي الْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا   .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : حَتَّى إِذَا أَقَلَّتْ سَحَابًا ثِقَالًا سُقْنَاهُ لِبَلَدٍ مَيِّتٍ الْآيَةَ [ 42 \ 28 ] . 

بَيَّنَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّهُ يَحْمِلُ السَّحَابَ   عَلَى الرِّيحِ ، ثُمَّ يَسُوقُهُ إِلَى حَيْثُ يَشَاءُ مِنْ بِقَاعِ   الْأَرْضِ ، وَأَوْضَحَ هَذَا الْمَعْنَى فِي آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةٍ كَقَوْلِهِ :   وَاللَّهُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ الرِّيَاحَ فَتُثِيرُ سَحَابًا فَسُقْنَاهُ إِلَى بَلَدٍ مَيِّتٍ الْآيَةَ [ 35 \ 9 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : أَوَلَمْ   يَرَوْا أَنَّا نَسُوقُ الْمَاءَ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ الْجُرُزِ فَنُخْرِجُ   بِهِ زَرْعًا تَأْكُلُ مِنْهُ أَنْعَامُهُمْ وَأَنْفُسُهُمْ أَفَلَا   يُبْصِرُونَ   [ 32 \ 27 ] ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : أَوَعَجِبْتُمْ أَنْ جَاءَكُمْ ذِكْرٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ عَلَى رَجُلٍ مِنْكُمْ لِيُنْذِرَكُمْ الْآيَةَ ، أَنْكَرَ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ السُّورَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ عَلَى قَوْمِ نُوحٍ  ، وَقَوْمِ هُودٍ  عَجَبَهُمْ   مِنْ إِرْسَالِ رَجُلٍ ; وَبَيَّنَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ   الْأُمَمِ عَجِبُوا مِنْ ذَلِكَ . قَالَ فِي عَجَبِ قَوْمِ نَبِيِّنَا   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ : أَكَانَ لِلنَّاسِ عَجَبًا أَنْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى رَجُلٍ مِنْهُمْ أَنْ أَنْذِرِ النَّاسَ   [ 10 \ 2 ] ، وَقَالَ : بَلْ عَجِبُوا أَنْ جَاءَهُمْ مُنْذِرٌ مِنْهُمْ الْآيَةَ [ 50 \ 2 ] ، وَقَالَ عَنِ الْأُمَمِ السَّابِقَةِ : ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُ كَانَتْ تَأْتِيهِمْ   [ ص:  34 ] رُسُلُهُمْ  بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالُوا أَبَشَرٌ يَهْدُونَنَا  فَكَفَرُوا وَتَوَلَّوْا  وَاسْتَغْنَى اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ غَنِيٌّ حَمِيدٌ   [ 64 \ 6 ] ، وَقَالَ : كَذَّبَتْ ثَمُودُ بِالنُّذُرِ فَقَالُوا أَبَشَرًا مِنَّا وَاحِدًا نَتَّبِعُهُ الْآيَةَ [ 54 \ 23 ، 24 ] ، وَقَالَ : وَلَئِنْ أَطَعْتُمْ بَشَرًا مِثْلَكُمْ إِنَّكُمْ إِذًا لَخَاسِرُونَ   [ 23 \ 34 ] ، وَصَرَّحَ بِأَنَّ هَذَا الْعَجَبَ مِنْ إِرْسَالِ بَشَرٍ مَانِعٍ لِلنَّاسِ مِنَ الْإِيمَانِ بِقَوْلِهِ : وَمَا مَنَعَ النَّاسَ أَنْ يُؤْمِنُوا إِذْ جَاءَهُمُ الْهُدَى إِلَّا أَنْ قَالُوا أَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ بَشَرًا رَسُولًا   [ 17 \ 94 ] . 

وَرَدَّ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ ذَلِكَ فِي آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةٍ كَقَوْلِهِ : وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا قَبْلَكَ إِلَّا رِجَالًا الْآيَةَ [ 21 \ 7 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا قَبْلَكَ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلَّا إِنَّهُمْ لَيَأْكُلُونَ الطَّعَامَ الْآيَةَ [ 25 \ 20 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ مَلَكًا لَجَعَلْنَاهُ رَجُلًا الْآيَةَ [ 6 \ 9 ] ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَأَغْرَقْنَا الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا   . 

لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا كَيْفِيَّةَ إِغْرَاقِهِمْ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَهَا فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ كَقَوْلِهِ : فَفَتَحْنَا أَبْوَابَ السَّمَاءِ بِمَاءٍ مُنْهَمِرٍ الْآيَةَ [ 54 \ 11 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : فَأَخَذَهُمُ الطُّوفَانُ وَهُمْ ظَالِمُونَ   [ 29 \ 14 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : أَتُجَادِلُونَن  ِي فِي أَسْمَاءٍ سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ الْآيَةَ ، لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا شَيْئًا مِنْ هَذَا الْجِدَالِ الْوَاقِعِ بَيْنَ هُودٍ  عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَى نَبِيِّنَا الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ ، وَبَيْنَ عَادٍ    . وَلَكِنَّهُ أَشَارَ إِلَيْهِ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ كَقَوْلِهِ : قَالُوا يَاهُودُ مَا جِئْتَنَا بِبَيِّنَةٍ وَمَا نَحْنُ بِتَارِكِي آلِهَتِنَا عَنْ قَوْلِكَ وَمَا نَحْنُ لَكَ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ إِنْ   نَقُولُ إِلَّا اعْتَرَاكَ بَعْضُ آلِهَتِنَا بِسُوءٍ قَالَ إِنِّي   أُشْهِدُ اللَّهَ وَاشْهَدُوا أَنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ فَكِيدُونِي جَمِيعًا ثُمَّ لَا تُنْظِرُونِي إِنِّي   تَوَكَّلْتُ عَلَى اللَّهِ رَبِّي وَرَبِّكُمْ مَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ إِلَّا   هُوَ آخِذٌ بِنَاصِيَتِهَا إِنَّ رَبِّي عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ   .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَقَطَعْنَا دَابِرَ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا الْآيَةَ . 

لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا كَيْفِيَّةَ قَطْعِهِ دَابِرَ عَادٍ  ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَهُ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ كَقَوْلِهِ : وَأَمَّا عَادٌ فَأُهْلِكُوا بِرِيحٍ صَرْصَرٍ عَاتِيَةٍ الْآيَةَ [ 69 \ 6 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَفِي عَادٍ إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمُ الرِّيحَ الْعَقِيمَ الْآيَةَ [ 51 \ 41 ] ، وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : فَعَقَرُوا النَّاقَةَ الْآيَةَ . 

ظَاهِرُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّ عَقْرَهَا بَاشَرَتْهُ   جَمَاعَةٌ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ تَعَالَى بَيَّنَ فِي سُورَةِ الْقَمَرِ : أَنَّ   الْمُرَادَ أَنَّهُمْ نَادَوْا وَاحِدًا مِنْهُمْ ، فَبَاشَرَ   [ ص: 35 ] عَقْرَهَا ، وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : فَنَادَوْا صَاحِبَهُمْ فَتَعَاطَى فَعَقَرَ   [ 29 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَقَالُوا يَا صَالِحُ ائْتِنَا بِمَا تَعِدُنَا الْآيَةَ . 

لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا هَذَا الَّذِي يَعِدُهُمْ بِهِ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ أَنَّهُ الْعَذَابُ كَقَوْلِهِ : وَلَا تَمَسُّوهَا بِسُوءٍ فَيَأْخُذَكُمْ عَذَابٌ قَرِيبٌ   [ 11 \ 64 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ هُنَا فَيَأْخُذَكُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ   [ 7 \ 73 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : تَمَتَّعُوا فِي دَارِكُمْ ثَلَاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ ذَلِكَ وَعْدٌ غَيْرُ مَكْذُوبٍ   [ 11 \ 65 ] ، وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ الرَّجْفَةُ فَأَصْبَحُوا فِي دَارِهِمْ جَاثِمِينَ     . لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا سَبَبَ رَجْفَةِ الْأَرْضِ بِهِمْ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ   بَيَّنَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ أَنَّ سَبَبَ ذَلِكَ صَيْحَةُ الْمَلَكِ  بِهِمْ  ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ : وَأَخَذَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا الصَّيْحَةُ الْآيَةَ   [ 11 \ 67 ] ، وَالظَّاهِرُ أَنَّ الْمَلَكَ لَمَّا صَاحَ بِهِمْ  رَجَفَتْ  بِهِمُ الْأَرْضُ مِنْ شِدَّةِ الصَّيْحَةِ ، وَفَارَقَتْ  أَرْوَاحُهُمْ  أَبْدَانَهُمْ ، وَاللَّهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا أَعْلَمُ .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : فَتَوَلَّى عَنْهُمْ وَقَالَ يَا قَوْمِ لَقَدْ أَبْلَغْتُكُمْ رِسَالَةَ رَبِّي   . 

وَبَيَّنَ تَعَالَى هَذِهِ الرِّسَالَةَ الَّتِي أَبْلَغَهَا نَبِيُّهُ صَالِحٌ  إِلَى قَوْمِهِ فِي آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةٍ كَقَوْلِهِ : وَإِلَى   ثَمُودَ أَخَاهُمْ صَالِحًا قَالَ يَاقَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا  لَكُمْ  مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ قَدْ جَاءَتْكُمْ بَيِّنَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  هَذِهِ  نَاقَةُ اللَّهِ لَكُمْ آيَةً فَذَرُوهَا تَأْكُلْ فِي أَرْضِ  اللَّهِ  وَلَا تَمَسُّوهَا بِسُوءٍ فَيَأْخُذَكُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ   .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : أَتَأْتُونَ الْفَاحِشَةَ مَا سَبَقَكُمْ بِهَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِنَ الْعَالَمِينَ   . 

بَيَّنَ تَعَالَى أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِهَذِهِ الْفَاحِشَةِ اللِّوَاطُ بِقَوْلِهِ بَعْدَهُ : إِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ الرِّجَالَ شَهْوَةً مِنْ دُونِ النِّسَاءِ الْآيَةَ [ 7 \ 81 ] ، وَبَيَّنَ ذَلِكَ أَيْضًا بِقَوْلِهِ : أَتَأْتُونَ الذُّكْرَانَ مِنَ الْعَالَمِينَ   [ 26 \ 165 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَتَأْتُونَ فِي نَادِيكُمُ الْمُنْكَرَ   [ 29 \ 29 ] .
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (97)
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ(7)
صـ 36 إلى صـ 40

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : فَأَنْجَيْنَاهُ وَأَهْلَهُ   . 

ظَاهِرُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْجُ مَعَ لُوطٍ  إِلَّا خُصُوصُ أَهْلِهِ ، وَقَدْ بَيَّنَ تَعَالَى ذَلِكَ فِي " الذَّارِيَاتِ " بِقَوْلِهِ : فَأَخْرَجْنَا مَنْ كَانَ فِيهَا مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَمَا وَجَدْنَا فِيهَا غَيْرَ بَيْتٍ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ   [ 51 \ 35 ، 36 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ هُنَا : إِلَّا امْرَأَتَهُ كَانَتْ مِنَ الْغَابِرِينَ     [ 7 \ 83 ] ، أَوْضَحَهُ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ : فَبَيَّنَ أَنَّهَا   خَائِنَةٌ ، وَأَنَّهَا مِنْ أَهْلِ النَّارِ ، وَأَنَّهَا وَاقِعَةٌ   فِيمَا أَصَابَ قَوْمَهَا مِنَ الْهَلَاكِ ، قَالَ فِيهَا هِيَ وَامْرَأَةِ   نُوحٍ    : ضَرَبَ   اللَّهُ مَثَلًا لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا اِمْرَأَةَ نُوحٍ وَامْرَأَةَ لُوطٍ   كَانَتَا تَحْتَ عَبْدَيْنِ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا صَالِحَيْنِ فَخَانَتَاهُمَا   فَلَمْ يُغْنِيَا عَنْهُمَا مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا وَقِيلَ ادْخُلَا   النَّارَ مَعَ الدَّاخِلِينَ   [ 66 \ 10 ] ، وَقَالَ فِيهَا وَحْدَهَا : أَعْنِي امْرَأَةَ لُوطٍ  إِلَّا امْرَأَتَكَ إِنَّهُ مُصِيبُهَا مَا أَصَابَهُمْ الْآيَةَ [ 11 \ 81 ]   [ ص: 36 ] وَقَوْلُهُ هُنَا فِي قَوْمِ لُوطٍ    : وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ مَطَرًا فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ   [ 7 \ 84 ] . 

لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا هَذَا الْمَطَرَ مَا هُوَ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ فِي   مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ أَنَّهُ مَطَرُ حِجَارَةٍ أَهْلَكَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِهَا   كَقَوْلِهِ : وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ حِجَارَةً مِنْ سِجِّيلٍ   [ 15 \ 74 ] ، وَأَشَارَ إِلَى أَنَّ السِّجِّيلَ الطِّينُ بِقَوْلِهِ فِي " الذَّارِيَاتِ " : لِنُرْسِلَ عَلَيْهِمْ حِجَارَةً مِنْ طِينٍ   [ 51 \ 33 ] ، ، وَبَيَّنَ أَنَّ هَذَا الْمَطَرَ مَطَرُ سُوءٍ لَا رَحْمَةٍ بِقَوْلِهِ : وَلَقَدْ أَتَوْا عَلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أُمْطِرَتْ مَطَرَ السَّوْءِ   [ 25 \ 40 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى فِي " الشُّعَرَاءِ " : وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ مَطَرًا فَسَاءَ مَطَرُ الْمُنْذَرِينَ   [ 173 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَتَصُدُّونَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ مَنْ آمَنَ بِهِ وَتَبْغُونَهَا عِوَجًا   . 

الضَّمِيرُ فِي قَوْلِهِ : وَتَبْغُونَهَا رَاجِعٌ إِلَى السَّبِيلِ وَهُوَ   نَصٌّ قُرْآنِيٌّ عَلَى أَنَّ السَّبِيلَ مُؤَنَّثَةٌ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ  جَاءَ  فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ مَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى تَذْكِيرِ السَّبِيلِ أَيْضًا  ،  وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : فِي هَذِهِ السُّورَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ وَإِنْ يَرَوْا سَبِيلَ الرُّشْدِ لَا يَتَّخِذُوهُ سَبِيلًا وَإِنْ يَرَوْا سَبِيلَ الْغَيِّ يَتَّخِذُوهُ سَبِيلًا   [ 7 \ 146 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَإِنْ   كَانَ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْكُمْ آمَنُوا بِالَّذِي أُرْسِلْتُ بِهِ وَطَائِفَةٌ   لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا فَاصْبِرُوا حَتَّى يَحْكُمَ اللَّهُ بَيْنَنَا وَهُوَ   خَيْرُ الْحَاكِمِينَ   . 

بَيَّنَ تَعَالَى حُكْمَهُ الَّذِي حَكَمَ بِهِ بَيْنَهُمْ بِقَوْلِهِ : وَلَمَّا   جَاءَ أَمْرُنَا نَجَّيْنَا شُعَيْبًا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ   بِرَحْمَةٍ مِنَّا وَأَخَذَتِ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا الصَّيْحَةُ   [ 11 \ 94 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ الرَّجْفَةُ فَأَصْبَحُوا فِي دَارِهِمْ جَاثِمِينَ   [ 7 \ 78 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا شُعَيْبًا كَأَنْ لَمْ يَغْنَوْا فِيهَا الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا شُعَيْبًا كَانُوا هُمُ الْخَاسِرِينَ   [ 7 \ 92 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : فَأَخَذَهُمْ عَذَابُ يَوْمِ الظُّلَّةِ الْآيَةَ   [ 26 \ 189 ] ، فَإِنْ قِيلَ : الْهَلَاكُ الَّذِي أَصَابَ قَوْمَ   شُعَيْبٍ ذَكَرَ تَعَالَى فِي الْأَعْرَافِ أَنَّهُ رَجْفَةٌ ، وَذَكَرَ   فِي هُودٍ  أَنَّهُ صَيْحَةٌ ، وَذَكَرَ فِي الشُّعَرَاءِ أَنَّهُ عَذَابُ يَوْمِ الظُّلَّةِ . 

فَالْجَوَابُ : مَا قَالَهُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ فِي   تَفْسِيرِهِ قَالَ : وَقَدِ اجْتَمَعَ عَلَيْهِمْ ذَلِكَ كُلُّهُ   أَصَابَهُمْ عَذَابُ يَوْمِ الظُّلَّةِ وَهِيَ سَحَابَةٌ أَظَلَّتْهُمْ   فِيهَا شَرَرٌ مِنْ نَارٍ وَلَهَبٍ وَوَهَجٍ عَظِيمٍ ، ثُمَّ جَاءَتْهُمْ   صَيْحَةٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ، وَرَجْفَةٌ مِنَ الْأَرْضِ شَدِيدَةٌ مِنْ   أَسْفَلَ مِنْهُمْ ، فَزَهَقَتِ الْأَرْوَاحُ ، وَفَاضَتِ النُّفُوسُ ،   وَخَمَدَتِ الْأَجْسَامُ . اهـ مِنْهُ .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : فَتَوَلَّى   عَنْهُمْ وَقَالَ يَا قَوْمِ لَقَدْ أَبْلَغْتُكُمْ رِسَالَاتِ رَبِّي   وَنَصَحْتُ لَكُمْ فَكَيْفَ آسَى عَلَى قَوْمٍ كَافِرِينَ   . 

بَيَّنَ جَلَّ وَعَلَا الرِّسَالَاتِ الَّتِي أَبْلَغَهَا رَسُولُهُ شُعَيْبٌ  إِلَى قَوْمِهِ   [ ص: 37 ] فِي آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةٍ كَقَوْلِهِ : وَإِلَى   مَدْيَنَ أَخَاهُمْ شُعَيْبًا قَالَ يَاقَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا   لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ وَلَا تَنْقُصُوا الْمِكْيَالَ وَالْمِيزَانَ الْآيَةَ [ 11 \ 84 ] ، وَنَحْوِهَا مِنَ الْآيَاتِ ، وَبَيَّنَ نُصْحَهُ لَهُمْ فِي آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةٍ كَقَوْلِهِ : وَيَا   قَوْمِ لَا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شِقَاقِي أَنْ يُصِيبَكُمْ مِثْلُ مَا  أَصَابَ  قَوْمَ نُوحٍ أَوْ قَوْمَ هُودٍ أَوْ قَوْمَ صَالِحٍ وَمَا قَوْمُ  لُوطٍ  مِنْكُمْ بِبَعِيدٍ الْآيَةَ [ 11 \ 89 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : فَكَيْفَ آسَى عَلَى قَوْمٍ كَافِرِينَ   [ 7 \ 93 ] ، أَنْكَرَ نَبِيُّ اللَّهِ شُعَيْبٌ  عَلَيْهِ   وَعَلَى نَبِيِّنَا الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ الْأَسَى ، أَيِ : الْحُزْنَ   عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ إِذَا أَهْلَكَهُمُ اللَّهُ بَعْدَ إِبْلَاغِهِمْ ،   وَإِقَامَةِ الْحُجَّةِ عَلَيْهِمْ مَعَ تَمَادِيهِمْ فِي الْكُفْرِ   وَالطُّغْيَانِ لَجَاجًا وَعِنَادًا ، وَإِنْكَارُهُ لِذَلِكَ يَدُلُّ   عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَا يَنْبَغِي ، وَقَدْ صَرَّحَ تَعَالَى بِذَلِكَ فَنَهَى   نَبِيَّنَا صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنْهُ فِي قَوْلِهِ : وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ   كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ طُغْيَانًا   وَكُفْرًا فَلَا تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ   [ 5 \ 68 ] ، وَمَعْنَى لَا تَأْسَ : لَا تَحْزَنْ ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَلَا تَحْزَنْ عَلَيْهِمْ الْآيَةَ [ 16 \ 127 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : تِلْكَ الْقُرَى نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَنْبَائِهَا   . 

ذَكَرَ أَنْبَاءَهُمْ مُفَصَّلَةً فِي مَوَاضِعَ كَثِيرَةٍ ، كَالْآيَاتِ الَّتِي ذُكِرَ فِيهَا خَبَرُ نُوحٍ  وَهُودٍ  ، وَصَالِحٍ  وَلُوطٍ  ، وَشُعَيْبٍ  وَغَيْرِهِمْ ، مَعَ أُمَمِهِمْ صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ وَسَلَامُهُ عَلَيْهِمْ .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : فَمَا كَانُوا لِيُؤْمِنُوا بِمَا كَذَّبُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ ، فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ لِلْعُلَمَاءِ أَوْجَهٌ مِنَ التَّفْسِيرِ : بَعْضُهَا يَشْهَدُ لَهُ الْقُرْآنُ . 

مِنْهَا : أَنَّ الْمَعْنَى فَمَا كَانُوا لِيُؤْمِنُوا بِمَا سَبَقَ فِي   عِلْمِ اللَّهِ يَوْمَ أَخَذَ الْمِيثَاقَ أَنَّهُمْ يُكَذِّبُونَ بِهِ ،   وَلَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ ، لِاسْتِحَالَةِ التَّغَيُّرِ فِيمَا سَبَقَ بِهِ   الْعِلْمُ الْأَزَلِيُّ ، وَيُرْوَى هَذَا عَنْ  أُبَيِّ بْنِ كَعْبٍ  وَأَنَسٍ  ، وَاخْتَارَهُ  ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ  ، وَيَدُلُّ لِهَذَا الْوَجْهِ آيَاتٌ كَثِيرَةٌ كَقَوْلِهِ : إِنَّ الَّذِينَ حَقَّتْ عَلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ الْآيَةَ [ 10 \ 96 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَمَا تُغْنِي الْآيَاتُ وَالنُّذُرُ عَنْ قَوْمٍ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ   [ 10 \ 101 ] ، وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

وَمِنْهَا : أَنَّ مَعْنَى الْآيَةِ أَنَّهُمْ أُخِذَ عَلَيْهِمُ   الْمِيثَاقُ ، فَآمَنُوا كَرْهًا ، فَمَا كَانُوا لِيُؤْمِنُوا بَعْدَ   ذَلِكَ طَوْعًا . وَيُرْوَى هَذَا عَنِ  السُّدِّيِّ  وَهُوَ رَاجِعٌ فِي الْمَعْنَى إِلَى الْأَوَّلِ . 

وَمِنْهَا : أَنَّ مَعْنَى الْآيَةِ أَنَّهُمْ لَوْ رُدُّوا إِلَى   الدُّنْيَا مَرَّةً لَكَفَرُوا أَيْضًا ، فَمَا كَانُوا لِيُؤْمِنُوا فِي   الرَّدِّ إِلَى الدُّنْيَا بِمَا كَذَّبُوا بِهِ مِنْ قَبْلُ ؛ أَيْ فِي   الْمَرَّةِ الْأُولَى ، وَيُرْوَى هَذَا عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ    . وَيَدُلُّ لِمَعْنَى هَذَا الْقَوْلِ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَلَوْ رُدُّوا لَعَادُوا لِمَا نُهُوا عَنْهُ الْآيَةَ [ 6 \ 28 ] لَكِنَّهُ بَعِيدٌ مِنْ ظَاهِرِ الْآيَةِ . 

 [ ص: 38 ] وَمِنْهَا  : أَنَّ مَعْنَى الْآيَةِ  : فَمَا كَانُوا لِيُؤْمِنُوا بِمَا جَاءَتْهُمْ  بِهِ الرُّسُلُ بِسَبَبِ  تَكْذِيبِهِمْ بِالْحَقِّ أَوَّلَ مَا وَرَدَ  عَلَيْهِمْ ، وَهَذَا  الْقَوْلُ حَكَاهُ ابْنُ عَطِيَّةَ  ، وَاسْتَحْسَنَهُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  ،   وَهُوَ مِنْ أَقْرَبِ الْأَقْوَالِ لِظَاهِرِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ .   وَوَجْهُهُ ظَاهِرٌ ; لِأَنَّ شُؤْمَ الْمُبَادَرَةِ إِلَى تَكْذِيبِ   الرُّسُلِ سَبَبٌ لِلطَّبْعِ عَلَى الْقُلُوبِ وَالْإِبْعَادِ عَنِ   الْهُدَى ، وَالْآيَاتُ الدَّالَّةُ عَلَى هَذَا الْمَعْنَى كَثِيرَةٌ ،   كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : بَلْ طَبَعَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهَا بِكُفْرِهِمْ   [ 4 \ 155 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : فَلَمَّا زَاغُوا أَزَاغَ اللَّهُ قُلُوبَهُمْ   [ 61 \ 5 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ فَزَادَهُمُ اللَّهُ مَرَضًا   [ 2 \ 10 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ آمَنُوا ثُمَّ كَفَرُوا فَطُبِعَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ   [ 63 \ 3 ] إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا فِي تَرْجَمَةِ هَذَا الْكِتَابِ الْمُبَارَكِ أَنَّ   الْآيَةَ قَدْ تَكُونُ فِيهَا أَوْجَهٌ مِنَ التَّفْسِيرِ كُلُّهَا   يَشْهَدُ لَهُ قُرْآنٌ ، وَكُلُّهَا حَقٌّ . فَنَذْكُرُ جَمِيعَهَا ،   وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ مُوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ فَظَلَمُوا بِهَا الْآيَةَ . 

بَيَّنَ تَعَالَى هُنَا أَنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَأَهُ ظَلَمُوا بِالْآيَاتِ الَّتِي جَاءَهُمْ بِهَا مُوسَى  ،   وَصَرَّحَ فِي النَّمْلِ بِأَنَّهُمْ فَعَلُوا ذَلِكَ جَاحِدِينَ لَهَا ،   مَعَ أَنَّهُمْ مُسْتَيْقِنُونَ أَنَّهَا حَقٌّ لِأَجْلِ ظُلْمِهِمْ   وَعُلُوِّهِمْ ; وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : فَلَمَّا   جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَاتُنَا مُبْصِرَةً قَالُوا هَذَا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ   وَجَحَدُوا بِهَا وَاسْتَيْقَنَتْ  هَا أَنْفُسُهُمْ ظُلْمًا وَعُلُوًّا   [ 13 ، 14 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَنَزَعَ يَدَهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ بَيْضَاءُ لِلنَّاظِرِينَ   . 

ذَكَرَ تَعَالَى هُنَا أَنَّ مُوسَى  نَزَعَ   يَدَهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ بَيْضَاءُ ، وَلَمْ يُبَيِّنْ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ   الْبَيَاضَ خَالٍ مِنَ الْبَرَصِ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ ذَلِكَ فِي سُورَةِ   " النَّمْلِ " وَ " الْقَصَصِ " فِي قَوْلِهِ فِيهِمَا : تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاءَ مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ   [ 12 \ 32 ] ، أَيْ مِنْ غَيْرِ بَرَصٍ . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : قَالَ الْمَلَأُ مِنْ قَوْمِ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّ هَذَا لَسَاحِرٌ عَلِيمٌ   . 

بَيَّنَ هُنَا أَنَّ مُوسَى  لَمَّا  جَاءَ  بِآيَةِ الْعَصَا وَالْيَدِ قَالَ الْمَلَأُ مِنْ قَوْمِ فِرْعَوْنَ   إِنَّهُ سَاحِرٌ ، وَلَمْ يُبَيِّنْ مَاذَا قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ :   وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ فِي " الشُّعَرَاءِ " أَنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ قَالَ مِثْلَ   مَا قَالَ الْمَلَأُ مِنْ قَوْمِهِ ، وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : قَالَ لِلْمَلَإِ حَوْلَهُ إِنَّ هَذَا لَسَاحِرٌ عَلِيمٌ   [ 26 \ 34 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : فَلَمَّا أَلْقَوْا سَحَرُوا أَعْيُنَ النَّاسِ وَاسْتَرْهَبُوه  ُمْ وَجَاءُوا بِسِحْرٍ عَظِيمٍ   . 

لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا هَذَا السِّحْرَ الْعَظِيمَ مَا هُوَ ؟ وَلِمَ يُبَيِّنْ هَلْ أَوْجَسَ مُوسَى  فِي نَفْسِهِ الْخَوْفَ مِنْهُ ؟ وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ كُلَّ ذَلِكَ فِي " طَهَ " بِقَوْلِهِ : فَإِذَا   حِبَالُهُمْ وَعِصِيُّهُمْ يُخَيَّلُ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ سِحْرِهِمْ أَنَّهَا   تَسْعَى فَأَوْجَسَ فِي نَفْسِهِ خِيفَةً مُوسَى قُلْنَا لَا تَخَفْ   إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْأَعْلَى وَأَلْقِ مَا فِي   [ ص: 39 ] يَمِينِكَ تَلْقَفْ مَا صَنَعُوا إِنَّمَا صَنَعُوا كَيْدُ سَاحِرٍ وَلَا يُفْلِحُ السَّاحِرُ حَيْثُ أَتَى   [ 66 - 96 ] ، وَلَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا أَنَّهُمْ تَوَاعَدُوا مَعَ مُوسَى  مَوْعِدًا لِوَقْتِ مُغَالَبَتِهِ مَعَ السَّحَرَةِ ، وَأَوْضَحَ ذَلِكَ فِي سُورَةِ " طَهَ " فِي قَوْلِهِ عَنْهُمْ : فَلَنَأْتِيَنَّ  كَ بِسِحْرٍ مِثْلِهِ فَاجْعَلْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكَ مَوْعِدًا لَا نُخْلِفُهُ نَحْنُ وَلَا أَنْتَ مَكَانًا سُوًى قَالَ مَوْعِدُكُمْ يَوْمُ الزِّينَةِ الْآيَةَ [ 58 - 59 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ثُمَّ لَأَصُلِّبَنَّك  ُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ   . 

لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا الشَّيْءَ الَّذِي تَوَعَّدَهُمْ بِأَنَّهُمْ   يَصْلُبُهُمْ فِيهِ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَهُ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ ،   كَقَوْلِهِ فِي " طَهَ " وَلَأُصَلِّبَنّ  َكُمْ فِي جُذُوعِ النَّخْلِ الْآيَةَ [ 71 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَإِنْ تُصِبْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَطَّيَّرُوا بِمُوسَى وَمَنْ مَعَهُ   . 

ذَكَرَ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ : أَنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ   وَقَوْمَهُ إِنْ أَصَابَتْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ أَيْ قَحْطٌ وَجَدْبٌ وَنَحْوُ   ذَلِكَ ، تَطَيَّرُوا بِمُوسَى  وَقَوْمِهِ   فَقَالُوا : مَا جَاءَنَا هَذَا الْجَدْبُ وَالْقَحْطُ إِلَّا مِنْ   شُؤْمِكُمْ ، وَذُكِرَ مِثْلُ هَذَا عَنْ بَعْضِ الْكُفَّارِ مَعَ   نَبِيِّنَا صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : وَإِنْ تُصِبْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَقُولُوا هَذِهِ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ الْآيَةَ [ 4 \ 78 ] ، وَذُكِرَ نَحْوُهُ أَيْضًا عَنْ قَوْمِ صَالِحٍ  مَعَ صَالِحٍ  فِي قَوْلِهِ : قَالُوا اطَّيَّرْنَا بِكَ وَبِمَنْ مَعَكَ الْآيَةَ [ 27 \ 47 ] ، وَذُكِرَ نَحْوُ ذَلِكَ أَيْضًا عَنِ الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي جَاءَهَا الْمُرْسَلُونَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : قَالُوا إِنَّا تَطَيَّرْنَا بِكُمْ لَئِنْ لَمْ تَنْتَهُوا لَنَرْجُمَنَّكُ  مْ الْآيَةَ   [ 36 \ 18 ] ، وَبَيَّنَ تَعَالَى أَنَّ شُؤْمَهُمْ مِنْ قِبَلِ   كُفْرِهِمْ ، وَمَعَاصِيهِمْ ، لَا مِنْ قِبَلِ الرُّسُلِ ؛ قَالَ فِي "   الْأَعْرَافِ " : أَلَا إِنَّمَا طَائِرُهُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ   [ 131 ] ، وَقَالَ فِي سُورَةِ " النَّمْلِ " فِي قَوْمِ صَالِحٍ    : قَالَ طَائِرُكُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ تُفْتَنُونَ   [ 27 \ 47 ] ، وَقَالَ فِي " يس " : قَالُوا طَائِرُكُمْ مَعَكُمْ الْآيَةَ [ 19 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الْأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الْآيَةَ . 

لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا مَنْ هَؤُلَاءِ الْقَوْمُ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ صَرَّحَ فِي سُورَةِ " الشُّعَرَاءِ " : بِأَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِهِمْ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ  لِقَوْلِهِ فِي الْقِصَّةِ بِعَيْنِهَا كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَ  ا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْآيَةَ [ 59 ] ، وَأَشَارَ إِلَى ذَلِكَ هُنَا بِقَوْلِهِ بَعْدَهُ : وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْآيَةَ [ 7 \ 137 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْآيَةَ . 

لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا هَذِهِ الْكَلِمَةَ الْحُسْنَى الَّتِي تَمَّتْ   عَلَيْهِمْ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَهَا فِي الْقَصَصِ بِقَوْلِهِ : وَنُرِيدُ أَنْ نَمُنَّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ أَئِمَّةً وَنَجْعَلَهُمُ الْوَارِثِينَ وَنُمَكِّنَ لَهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنُرِيَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا مِنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَحْذَرُونَ   [ 28 \ 5 ، 6 ] .
[ ص: 40 ] قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : قَالَ رَبِّ أَرِنِي أَنْظُرْ إِلَيْكَ قَالَ لَنْ تَرَانِي الْآيَةَ . 

اسْتَدَلَّ الْمُعْتَزِلَةُ  النَّافُونَ   لِرُؤْيَةِ اللَّهِ بِالْأَبْصَارِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ بِهَذِهِ الْآيَةِ   عَلَى مَذْهَبِهِمُ الْبَاطِلِ ، وَقَدْ جَاءَتْ آيَاتٌ تَدُلُّ عَلَى   أَنَّ نَفْيَ الرُّؤْيَةِ الْمَذْكُورَ ، إِنَّمَا هُوَ فِي الدُّنْيَا ،   وَأَمَّا فِي الْآخِرَةِ فَإِنَّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَرَوْنَهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا   بِأَبْصَارِهِمْ ، كَمَا صَرَّحَ بِهِ تَعَالَى فِي قَوْلِهِ : وُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ نَاضِرَةٌ إِلَى رَبِّهَا نَاظِرَةٌ   [ 75 \ 22 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ فِي الْكُفَّارِ : كَلَّا إِنَّهُمْ عَنْ رَبِّهِمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ لَمَحْجُوبُونَ     [ 83 \ 15 ] ، فَإِنَّهُ يُفْهَمُ مِنْ مَفْهُومِ مُخَالَفَتِهِ أَنَّ   الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لَيْسُوا مَحْجُوبِينَ عَنْهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا . 

وَقَدْ ثَبَتَ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا الْحُسْنَى وَزِيَادَةٌ     [ 10 \ 26 ] الْحُسْنَى : الْجَنَّةُ ، وَالزِّيَادَةُ : النَّظَرُ  إِلَى  وَجْهِ اللَّهِ الْكَرِيمِ ، وَذَلِكَ هُوَ أَحَدُ الْقَوْلَيْنِ  فِي  قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَلَدَيْنَا مَزِيدٌ     [ 50 \ 35 ] ، وَقَدْ تَوَاتَرَتِ الْأَحَادِيثُ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : أَنَّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَرَوْنَ رَبَّهُمْ   يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ بِأَبْصَارِهِمْ ، وَتَحْقِيقُ الْمَقَامِ فِي   الْمَسْأَلَةِ : أَنَّ رُؤْيَةَ اللَّهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا بِالْأَبْصَارِ     : جَائِزَةٌ عَقْلًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ ، وَمِنْ أَعْظَمِ   الْأَدِلَّةِ عَلَى جَوَازِهَا عَقْلًا فِي دَارِ الدُّنْيَا : قَوْلُ مُوسَى  رَبِّ أَرِنِي أَنْظُرْ إِلَيْكَ   [ 7 \ 143 ] ; لِأَنَّ مُوسَى  لَا   يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ الْجَائِزُ وَالْمُسْتَحِيل  ُ فِي حَقِّ اللَّهِ  تَعَالَى  ، وَأَمَّا شَرْعًا فَهِيَ جَائِزَةٌ وَوَاقِعَةٌ فِي الْآخِرَةِ  كَمَا  دَلَّتْ عَلَيْهِ الْآيَاتُ الْمَذْكُورَةُ ، وَتَوَاتَرَتْ بِهِ   الْأَحَادِيثُ الصِّحَاحُ ، وَأَمَّا فِي الدُّنْيَا فَمَمْنُوعَةٌ شَرْعًا   كَمَا تَدُلُّ عَلَيْهِ آيَةُ " الْأَعْرَافِ " هَذِهِ ، وَحَدِيثُ "   إِنَّكُمْ لَنْ تَرَوْا رَبَّكُمْ حَتَّى تَمُوتُوا " ، كَمَا   أَوْضَحْنَاهُ فِي كِتَابِنَا ( دَفْعِ إِيهَامِ الِاضْطِرَابِ عَنْ آيَاتِ   الْكِتَابِ ) .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : أَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّهُ لَا يُكَلِّمُهُمْ وَلَا يَهْدِيهِمْ سَبِيلًا اتَّخَذُوهُ وَكَانُوا ظَالِمِينَ ،   بَيَّنَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ سَخَافَةَ عُقُولِ عَبَدَةِ   الْعِجْلِ ، وَوَبَّخَهُمْ عَلَى أَنَّهُمْ يَعْبُدُونَ مَا لَا   يُكَلِّمُهُمْ وَلَا يَهْدِيهِمْ سَبِيلًا ، وَأَوْضَحَ هَذَا فِي " طَهَ "   بِقَوْلِهِ : أَفَلَا يَرَوْنَ أَلَّا يَرْجِعُ إِلَيْهِمْ قَوْلًا وَلَا يَمْلِكُ لَهُمْ ضَرًّا وَلَا نَفْعًا الْآيَةَ   [ 89 ] ، وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا فِي سُورَةِ " الْبَقَرَةِ " أَنَّ جَمِيعَ   آيَاتِ اتِّخَاذِهِمُ الْعِجْلَ إِلَهًا حُذِفَ فِيهَا الْمَفْعُولُ   الثَّانِي فِي جَمِيعِ الْقُرْآنِ كَمَا فِي قَوْلِهِ هُنَا : وَاتَّخَذَ قَوْمُ مُوسَى مِنْ بَعْدِهِ مِنْ حُلِيِّهِمْ عِجْلًا جَسَدًا الْآيَةَ   [ 7 \ 148 ] ، أَيِ اتَّخَذُوهُ إِلَهًا ، وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا أَنَّ   النُّكْتَةَ فِي حَذْفِهِ دَائِمًا التَّنْبِيهُ : عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَا   يَنْبَغِي التَّلَفُّظُ بِأَنَّ عِجْلًا مُصْطَنَعًا مِنْ جَمَادٍ إِلَهٌ ،   وَقَدْ أَشَارَ تَعَالَى إِلَى هَذَا الْمَفْعُولِ الْمَحْذُوفِ دَائِمًا   فِي " طَهَ " بِقَوْلِهِ : فَقَالُوا هَذَا إِلَهُكُمْ وَإِلَهُ مُوسَى   [ 20 \ 88 ] .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (98)
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ(8)
صـ 41 إلى صـ 45

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَلَمَّا   سُقِطَ فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ وَرَأَوْا أَنَّهُمْ قَدْ ضَلُّوا قَالُوا لَئِنْ   لَمْ يَرْحَمْنَا رَبُّنَا وَيَغْفِرْ لَنَا لِنَكُونُنَّ مِنَ   الْخَاسِرِينَ   . 

 [ ص: 41 ] بَيَّنَ  تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ  الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّ عَبَدَةَ الْعِجْلِ  اعْتَرَفُوا بِذَنْبِهِمْ  ، وَنَدِمُوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلُوا ، وَصَرَّحَ فِي  سُورَةِ " الْبَقَرَةِ "  بِتَوْبَتِهِمْ وَرِضَاهُمْ بِالْقَتْلِ  وَتَوْبَةِ اللَّهِ جَلَّ  وَعَلَا عَلَيْهِمْ بِقَوْلِهِ : وَإِذْ  قَالَ مُوسَى  لِقَوْمِهِ يَاقَوْمِ إِنَّكُمْ ظَلَمْتُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ  بِاتِّخَاذِكُمُ  الْعِجْلَ فَتُوبُوا إِلَى بَارِئِكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوا  أَنْفُسَكُمْ ذَلِكُمْ  خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ عِنْدَ بَارِئِكُمْ فَتَابَ  عَلَيْكُمْ إِنَّهُ هُوَ  التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ   [ 54 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَلَمَّا   رَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى قَوْمِهِ غَضْبَانَ أَسِفًا قَالَ بِئْسَمَا   خَلَفْتُمُونِي مِنْ بَعْدِي أَعَجِلْتُمْ أَمْرَ رَبِّكُمْ الْآيَةَ . 

أَوْضَحَ اللَّهُ مَا ذَكَرَهُ هُنَا بِقَوْلِهِ فِي " طَهَ " قَالَ   يَاقَوْمِ أَلَمْ يَعِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ وَعْدًا حَسَنًا أَفَطَالَ   عَلَيْكُمُ الْعَهْدُ أَمْ أَرَدْتُمْ أَنْ يَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبٌ مِنْ   رَبِّكُمْ فَأَخْلَفْتُمْ مَوْعِدِي قَالُوا مَا أَخْلَفْنَا مَوْعِدَكَ بِمَلْكِنَا الْآيَةَ [ 86 ، 87 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَأَخَذَ بِرَأْسِ أَخِيهِ يَجُرُّهُ إِلَيْهِ قَالَ ابْنَ أُمَّ إِنَّ الْقَوْمَ اسْتَضْعَفُونِي الْآيَةَ . 

أَشَارَ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ إِلَى مَا اعْتَذَرَ بِهِ نَبِيُّ اللَّهِ هَارُونَ  لِأَخِيهِ مُوسَى  عَمَّا وَجَّهَهُ إِلَيْهِ مِنَ اللَّوْمِ ، وَأَوْضَحَهُ فِي " طَهَ " بِقَوْلِهِ : قَالَ   يَاابْنَ أُمَّ لَا تَأْخُذْ بِلِحْيَتِي وَلَا بِرَأْسِي إِنِّي خَشِيتُ   أَنْ تَقُولَ فَرَّقْتَ بَيْنَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَمْ تَرْقُبْ  قَوْلِي    [ 94 ] ، وَصَرَّحَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى بِبَرَاءَتِهِ بِقَوْلِهِ : 

وَلَقَدْ  قَالَ لَهُمْ هَارُونُ مِنْ قَبْلُ يَاقَوْمِ  إِنَّمَا فُتِنْتُمْ بِهِ  وَإِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ الرَّحْمَنُ فَاتَّبِعُونِي  وَأَطِيعُوا أَمْرِي قَالُوا  لَنْ نَبْرَحَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفِينَ حَتَّى  يَرْجِعَ إِلَيْنَا مُوسَى   [ 20 \ 90 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ جَمِيعًا   . 

هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ الْكَرِيمَةُ فِيهَا التَّصْرِيحُ بِأَنَّهُ صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ رَسُولٌ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ ، وَصَرَّحَ   بِذَلِكَ فِي آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةٍ كَقَوْلِهِ : وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا كَافَّةً لِلنَّاسِ   [ 34 \ 28 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْفُرْقَانَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ لِيَكُونَ لِلْعَالَمِينَ نَذِيرًا   [ 25 \ 1 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهِ مِنَ الْأَحْزَابِ فَالنَّارُ مَوْعِدُهُ   [ 11 \ 17 ] ، وَقَيَّدَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ عُمُومَ رِسَالَتِهِ بِبُلُوغِ هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَأُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ لِأُنْذِرَكُمْ بِهِ وَمَنْ بَلَغَ   [ 6 \ 19 ] ، وَصَرَّحَ بِشُمُولِ رِسَالَتِهِ لِأَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مَعَ الْعَرَبِ بِقَوْلِهِ : وَقُلْ   لِلَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ وَالْأُمِّيِّين  َ أَأَسْلَمْتُمْ فَإِنْ   أَسْلَمُوا فَقَدِ اهْتَدَوْا وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْكَ   الْبَلَاغُ   [ 3 \ 20 ] ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ النَّبِيِّ الْأُمِّيِّ الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَكَلِمَاتِهِ الْآيَةَ . 

لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا كَثْرَةَ كَلِمَاتِهِ وَلَكِنَّهُ بَيَّنَ ذَلِكَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ ، كَقَوْلِهِ :   [ ص: 42 ] قُلْ   لَوْ كَانَ الْبَحْرُ مِدَادًا لِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّي لَنَفِدَ الْبَحْرُ   قَبْلَ أَنْ تَنْفَدَ كَلِمَاتُ رَبِّي وَلَوْ جِئْنَا بِمِثْلِهِ مَدَدًا   [ 18 \ 109 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : الْحَمِيدُ   وَلَوْ أَنَّمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ مِنْ شَجَرَةٍ أَقْلَامٌ وَالْبَحْرُ   يَمُدُّهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ سَبْعَةُ أَبْحُرٍ مَا نَفِدَتْ كَلِمَاتُ اللَّهِ     [ 31 \ 27 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : أَلَمْ يُؤْخَذْ عَلَيْهِمْ مِيثَاقُ الْكِتَابِ أَنْ لَا يَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْحَقَّ الْآيَةَ . 

هَذَا الْمِيثَاقُ الْمَذْكُورُ يُبَيِّنُهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَإِذْ   أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ لَتُبَيِّنُنَّه  ُ   لِلنَّاسِ وَلَا تَكْتُمُونَهُ فَنَبَذُوهُ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ   وَاشْتَرَوْا بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا فَبِئْسَ مَا يَشْتَرُونَ   [ 3 \ 187 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَإِذْ   أَخَذَ رَبُّكَ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ   وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ أَلَسْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُوا بَلَى   شَهِدْنَا أَنْ تَقُولُوا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّا كُنَّا عَنْ هَذَا   غَافِلِينَ أَوْ  تَقُولُوا إِنَّمَا  أَشْرَكَ آبَاؤُنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَكُنَّا ذُرِّيَّةً  مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ  أَفَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ   . 

فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ وَجْهَانِ مِنَ التَّفْسِيرِ مَعْرُوفَانِ عِنْدَ الْعُلَمَاءِ : 

أَحَدُهُمَا : أَنَّ مَعْنَى أَخْذِهِ ذُرِّيَّةَ بَنِي آدَمَ  مِنْ ظُهُورِهِمْ : هُوَ إِيجَادُ قَرْنٍ مِنْهُمْ بَعْدَ قَرْنٍ ، وَإِنْشَاءُ قَوْمٍ بَعْدَ آخَرِينَ كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى : كَمَا أَنْشَأَكُمْ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّةِ قَوْمٍ آخَرِينَ   [ 6 \ 133 ] ، وَقَالَ : هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَكُمْ خَلَائِفَ فِي الْأَرْضِ   [ 35 \ 39 ] ، وَقَالَ : وَيَجْعَلُكُمْ خُلَفَاءَ   [ 27 \ 62 ] ، وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ ، وَعَلَى هَذَا الْقَوْلِ فَمَعْنَى قَوْلِهِ : وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ أَلَسْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُوا بَلَى     [ 7 \ 172 ] ، أَنَّ إِشْهَادَهُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ إِنَّمَا هُوَ   بِمَا نُصِبَ لَهُمْ مِنَ الْأَدِلَّةِ الْقَاطِعَةِ بِأَنَّهُ رَبُّهُمُ   الْمُسْتَحِقُّ مِنْهُمْ لِأَنْ يَعْبُدُوهُ وَحْدَهُ ، وَعَلَيْهِ   فَمَعْنَى قَالُوا بَلَى ،  أَيْ : قَالُوا  ذَلِكَ بِلِسَانِ حَالِهِمْ لِظُهُورِ الْأَدِلَّةِ  عَلَيْهِ ،  وَنَظِيرُهُ مِنْ إِطْلَاقِ الشَّهَادَةِ عَلَى شَهَادَةِ  لِسَانِ  الْحَالِ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : مَا كَانَ لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ أَنْ يَعْمُرُوا مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ شَاهِدِينَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ بِالْكُفْرِ   [ 9 \ 17 ] ، أَيْ بِلِسَانِ حَالِهِمْ عَلَى الْقَوْلِ بِذَلِكَ ، وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ لِرَبِّهِ لَكَنُودٌ وَإِنَّهُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ لَشَهِيدٌ   [ 100 \ 6 ، 7 ] أَيْ : بِلِسَانِ حَالِهِ أَيْضًا عَلَى الْقَوْلِ بِأَنَّ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْمُرَادُ فِي الْآيَةِ أَيْضًا . 

وَاحْتَجَّ مَنْ ذَهَبَ إِلَى هَذَا الْقَوْلِ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ جَلَّ   وَعَلَا جَعَلَ هَذَا الْإِشْهَادَ حُجَّةً عَلَيْهِمْ فِي الْإِشْرَاكِ   بِهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا فِي قَوْلِهِ : أَنْ تَقُولُوا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّا كُنَّا عَنْ هَذَا غَافِلِينَ أَوْ تَقُولُوا إِنَّمَا أَشْرَكَ آبَاؤُنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَكُنَّا ذُرِّيَّةً مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ     [ 7 \ 172 ، 173 ] ، قَالُوا : فَلَوْ كَانَ الْإِشْهَادُ الْمَذْكُورُ   الْإِشْهَادَ عَلَيْهِمْ يَوْمَ الْمِيثَاقِ ، وَهُمْ فِي صُورَةِ  الذَّرِّ  لَمَا كَانَ حُجَّةً عَلَيْهِمْ ;  [ ص:  43 ] لِأَنَّهُ  لَا يَذْكُرُهُ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدٌ عِنْدَ وُجُودِهِ فِي  الدُّنْيَا ، وَمَا  لَا عِلْمَ لِلْإِنْسَانِ بِهِ لَا يَكُونُ حُجَّةً  عَلَيْهِ ، فَإِنْ  قِيلَ : إِخْبَارُ الرُّسُلِ بِالْمِيثَاقِ  الْمَذْكُورِ كَافٍ فِي  ثُبُوتِهِ ، قُلْنَا : 

قَالَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  فِي  تَفْسِيرِهِ : "  الْجَوَابُ عَنْ ذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ مِنَ  الْمُشْرِكِينَ  يُكَذِّبُونَ بِجَمِيعِ مَا جَاءَتْهُمْ بِهِ الرُّسُلُ  مِنْ هَذَا  وَغَيْرِهِ ، وَهَذَا جُعِلَ حُجَّةً مُسْتَقِلَّةً عَلَيْهِمْ ،  فَدَلَّ  عَلَى أَنَّهُ الْفِطْرَةُ الَّتِي فُطِرُوا عَلَيْهَا مِنَ  التَّوْحِيدِ ،  وَلِهَذَا قَالَ : أَنْ تَقُولُوا الْآيَةَ اهـ مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ . 

فَإِذَا عَلِمْتَ هَذَا الْوَجْهَ الَّذِي ذَكَرْنَا فِي تَفْسِيرِ   الْآيَةِ ، وَمَا اسْتَدَلَّ عَلَيْهِ قَائِلُهُ بِهِ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ ،   فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْوَجْهَ الْآخَرَ فِي مَعْنَى الْآيَةِ : أَنَّ اللَّهَ أَخْرَجَ جَمِيعَ ذُرِّيَّةِ آدَمَ  مِنْ ظُهُورِ الْآبَاءِ فِي صُورَةِ الذَّرِّ ، وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ بِلِسَانِ الْمَقَالِ : أَلَسْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُوا بَلَى ،   ثُمَّ أَرْسَلَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ الرُّسُلَ مُذَكِّرَةً بِذَلِكَ  الْمِيثَاقِ  الَّذِي نَسِيَهُ الْكُلُّ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ أَحَدٌ مِنْهُمْ  وَهُوَ ذَاكِرٌ  لَهُ وَإِخْبَارُ الرُّسُلِ بِهِ يَحْصُلُ بِهِ الْيَقِينُ  بِوُجُودِهِ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : هَذَا الْوَجْهُ الْأَخِيرُ يَدُلُّ لَهُ الْكِتَابُ وَالسُّنَّةُ . 

أَمَّا وَجْهُ دَلَالَةِ الْقُرْآنِ عَلَيْهِ ، فَهُوَ أَنَّ مُقْتَضَى   الْقَوْلِ الْأَوَّلِ أَنَّ مَا أَقَامَ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ مِنَ الْبَرَاهِينِ   الْقَطْعِيَّةِ كَخَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ ، وَمَا فِيهِمَا  مِنْ  غَرَائِبِ صُنْعِ اللَّهِ الدَّالَّةِ عَلَى أَنَّهُ الرَّبُّ   الْمَعْبُودُ وَحْدَهُ ، وَمَا رَكَّزَ فِيهِمْ مِنَ الْفِطْرَةِ الَّتِي   فَطَرَهُمْ عَلَيْهَا - تَقُومُ عَلَيْهِمْ بِهِ الْحُجَّةُ ، وَلَوْ لَمْ   يَأْتِهِمْ نَذِيرٌ ، وَالْآيَاتُ الْقُرْآنِيَّةُ مُصَرِّحَةٌ -   بِكَثْرَةٍ - بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى لَا يُعَذِّبُ أَحَدًا حَتَّى   يُقِيمَ عَلَيْهِ الْحُجَّةَ بِإِنْذَارِ الْفِطْرَةِ ؛ فَمِنْ ذَلِكَ   قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولًا     [ 17 \ 55 ] ، فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ فِيهَا : حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولًا ،   وَلَمْ يَقُلْ حَتَّى نَخْلُقَ عُقُولًا ، وَنَنْصُبَ أَدِلَّةً ،   وَنُرَكِّزَ فِطْرَةً . 

وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : رُسُلًا مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنْذِرِينَ لِئَلَّا يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى اللَّهِ حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ     [ 17 \ 15 ] ، فَصَرَّحَ بِأَنَّ الَّذِي تَقُومُ بِهِ الْحُجَّةُ عَلَى   النَّاسِ ، وَيَنْقَطِعُ بِهِ عُذْرُهُمْ : هُوَ إِنْذَارُ الرُّسُلِ لَا   نَصْبَ الْأَدِلَّةِ وَالْخَلْقِ عَلَى الْفِطْرَةِ . 

وَهَذِهِ الْحُجَّةُ الَّتِي بُعِثَ الرُّسُلُ لِقَطْعِهَا بَيَّنَهَا فِي " طَهَ " بِقَوْلِهِ : وَلَوْ   أَنَّا أَهْلَكْنَاهُمْ بِعَذَابٍ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ لَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا   لَوْلَا أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولًا فَنَتَّبِعَ آيَاتِكَ مِنْ قَبْلِ   أَنْ نَذِلَّ وَنَخْزَى   [ 134 ] ، وَأَشَارَ لَهَا فِي " الْقَصَصِ " بِقَوْلِهِ : وَلَوْلَا   أَنْ تُصِيبَهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ فَيَقُولُوا   رَبَّنَا لَوْلَا أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولًا فَنَتَّبِعَ آيَاتِكَ   وَنَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   [ 47 ] ، وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ  أَنَّهُ  تَعَالَى صَرَّحَ بِأَنَّ جَمِيعَ أَهْلِ النَّارِ قُطِعَ  عُذْرُهُمْ فِي  الدُّنْيَا بِإِنْذَارِ الرُّسُلِ ، وَلَمْ يَكْتَفِ فِي  ذَلِكَ   [ ص: 44 ] بِنَصْبِ الْأَدِلَّةِ ، كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : كُلَّمَا أُلْقِيَ فِيهَا فَوْجٌ سَأَلَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَذِيرٌ قَالُوا   بَلَى قَدْ جَاءَنَا نَذِيرٌ فَكَذَّبْنَا وَقُلْنَا مَا نَزَّلَ اللَّهُ   مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا فِي ضَلَالٍ كَبِيرٍ   [ 67 \ 8 ، 9 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَسِيقَ   الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ زُمَرًا حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءُوهَا   فُتِحَتْ أَبْوَابُهَا وَقَالَ لَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ   رُسُلٌ مِنْكُمْ يَتْلُونَ عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِ رَبِّكُمْ وَيُنْذِرُونَكُ  مْ   لِقَاءَ يَوْمِكُمْ هَذَا قَالُوا بَلَى وَلَكِنْ حَقَّتْ كَلِمَةُ   الْعَذَابِ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ   [ 39 \ 71 ] ، وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ لَفْظَةَ : كُلَّمَا ، فِي قَوْلِهِ : كُلَّمَا أُلْقِيَ فِيهَا فَوْجٌ ، صِيغَةُ عُمُومٍ ، وَأَنَّ لَفْظَةَ : الَّذِينَ ، فِي قَوْلِهِ : وَسِيقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا ، صِيغَةُ عُمُومٍ أَيْضًا ; لِأَنَّ الْمَوْصُولَ يَعُمُّ كُلَّ مَا تَشْمَلُهُ صِلَتُهُ . 

وَأَمَّا السُّنَّةُ : فَإِنَّهُ قَدْ دَلَّتْ أَحَادِيثُ كَثِيرَةٌ عَلَى أَنَّ اللَّهَ أَخْرَجَ ذُرِّيَّةَ آدَمَ  فِي صُورَةِ الذَّرِّ فَأَخَذَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْمِيثَاقَ كَمَا ذَكَرَ هُنَا ، وَبَعْضُهَا صَحِيحٌ قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  فِي تَفْسِيرِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ : قَالَ  أَبُو عُمَرَ ، يَعْنِي ابْنَ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ  ،   لَكِنَّ مَعْنَى هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ قَدْ صَحَّ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ وُجُوهٍ ثَابِتَةٍ كَثِيرَةٍ مِنْ حَدِيثِ    عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ،  وَعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  ،  وَعَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ  ،  وَأَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ وَغَيْرِهِمُ اهـ . مَحَلُّ الْحَاجَةِ   مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ ، وَهَذَا الْخِلَافُ الَّذِي ذَكَرْنَا هَلْ يُكْتَفَى   فِي الْإِلْزَامِ بِالتَّوْحِيدِ بِنَصْبِ الْأَدِلَّةِ ، أَوْ لَا بُدَّ   مِنْ بَعْثِ الرُّسُلِ لِيُنْذِرُوا ؟ هُوَ مَبْنَى الْخِلَافِ   الْمَشْهُورِ عِنْدَ أَهْلِ الْأُصُولِ فِي أَهْلِ الْفَتْرَةِ ، هَلْ   يَدْخُلُونَ النَّارَ بِكُفْرِهِمْ ؟ وَحَكَى الْقَرَافِيُّ  عَلَيْهِ الْإِجْمَاعَ وَجَزَمَ بِهِ النَّوَوِيُّ  فِي " شَرْحِ مُسْلِمٍ      " ، أَوْ يُعْذَرُونَ بِالْفَتْرَةِ وَهُوَ ظَاهِرُ الْآيَاتِ الَّتِي   ذَكَرْنَاهَا ، وَإِلَى هَذَا الْخِلَافِ أَشَارَ فِي " مَرَاقِي   السُّعُودِ " بِقَوْلِهِ : 

ذُو فَتْرَةٍ بِالْفَرْعِ لَا يُرَاعُ وَفِي الْأُصُولِ بَيْنَهُمْ نِزَاعُ   وَقَدْ حَقَّقْنَا هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةَ مَعَ مُنَاقَشَةِ أَدِلَّةِ   الْفَرِيقَيْنِ فِي كِتَابِنَا ( دَفْعِ إِيهَامِ الِاضْطِرَابِ عَنْ   آيَاتِ الْكِتَابِ ) فِي سُورَةِ " بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ " فِي الْكَلَامِ   عَلَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولًا ، وَلِذَلِكَ اخْتَصَرْنَاهَا هُنَا .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : فَمَثَلُهُ كَمَثَلِ الْكَلْبِ إِنْ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْهِ يَلْهَثْ الْآيَةَ . 

ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى الْمَثَلَ لِهَذَا الْخَسِيسِ الَّذِي آتَاهُ   آيَاتِهِ فَانْسَلَخَ مِنْهَا - بِالْكَلْبِ ، وَلَمْ تَكُنْ حَقَارَةُ   الْكَلْبِ مَانِعَةً مِنْ ضَرْبِهِ تَعَالَى الْمَثَلَ بِهِ ، وَكَذَلِكَ   ضَرَبَ الْمَثَلَ بِالذُّبَابِ فِي قَوْلِهِ : يَاأَيُّهَا   النَّاسُ ضُرِبَ مَثَلٌ فَاسْتَمِعُوا لَهُ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ   مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ لَنْ يَخْلُقُوا ذُبَابًا وَلَوِ اجْتَمَعُوا لَهُ   وَإِنْ يَسْلُبْهُمُ الذُّبَابُ شَيْئًا لَا يَسْتَنْقِذُوهُ مِنْهُ ضَعُفَ   الطَّالِبُ وَالْمَطْلُوبُ   [ 22 \ 73 ] ، وَكَذَلِكَ ضَرَبَ الْمَثَلَ بِبَيْتِ   [ ص: 45 ] الْعَنْكَبُوتِ فِي قَوْلِهِ : مَثَلُ   الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ كَمَثَلِ   الْعَنْكَبُوتِ اتَّخَذَتْ بَيْتًا وَإِنَّ أَوْهَنَ الْبُيُوتِ لَبَيْتُ   الْعَنْكَبُوتِ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ   [ 29 \ 41 ] ، وَكَذَلِكَ ضَرَبَ الْمَثَلَ بِالْحِمَارِ فِي قَوْلِهِ : مَثَلُ   الَّذِينَ حُمِّلُوا التَّوْرَاةَ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَحْمِلُوهَا كَمَثَلِ   الْحِمَارِ يَحْمِلُ أَسْفَارًا بِئْسَ مَثَلُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ   كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ     [ 62 \ 5 ] ، وَهَذِهِ الْآيَاتُ تَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ   تَعَالَى لَا يَسْتَحِي مِنْ بَيَانِ الْعُلُومِ النَّفِيسَةِ عَنْ طَرِيقِ   ضَرْبِ الْأَمْثَالِ بِالْأَشْيَاءِ الْحَقِيرَةِ ، وَقَدْ صَرَّحَ   بِهَذَا الْمَدْلُولِ فِي قَوْلِهِ : إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَسْتَحْيِي أَنْ يَضْرِبَ مَثَلًا مَا بَعُوضَةً فَمَا فَوْقَهَا   .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَذَرُوا الَّذِينَ يُلْحِدُونَ فِي أَسْمَائِهِ سَيُجْزَوْنَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ   . 

هَدَّدَ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الَّذِينَ يُلْحِدُونَ فِي أَسْمَائِهِ بِتَهْدِيدَيْنِ : 

الْأَوَّلُ : صِيغَةُ الْأَمْرِ فِي قَوْلِهِ : وَذَرُوا فَإِنَّهَا لِلتَّهْدِيدِ . 

وَالثَّانِي : فِي قَوْلِهِ : سَيُجْزَوْنَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ ،   وَهَدَّدَ الَّذِينَ يُلْحِدُونَ فِي آيَاتِهِ فِي سُورَةِ حم "   السَّجْدَةِ " بِأَنَّهُمْ لَا يَخْفَوْنَ عَلَيْهِ فِي قَوْلِهِ : إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُلْحِدُونَ فِي آيَاتِنَا لَا يَخْفَوْنَ عَلَيْنَا   [ 40 ] ، ثُمَّ أَتْبَعَ ذَلِكَ بِقَوْلِهِ : أَفَمَنْ يُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ الْآيَةَ   ، وَأَصْلُ الْإِلْحَادِ فِي اللُّغَةِ : الْمَيْلُ ، وَمِنْهُ اللَّحْدُ   فِي الْقَبْرِ ، وَمَعْنَى إِلْحَادِهِمْ فِي أَسْمَائِهِ هُوَ مَا   كَاشْتِقَاقِهِم  ُ اسْمَ اللَّاتِ مِنِ اسْمِ اللَّهِ ، وَاسْمَ الْعُزَّى   مِنِ اسْمِ الْعَزِيزِ ، وَاسْمَ مَنَاةَ مِنَ الْمَنَّانِ ، وَنَحْوَ   ذَلِكَ . وَالْعَرَبُ تَقُولُ لَحَدَ وَأَلْحَدَ بِمَعْنًى وَاحِدٍ ،   وَعَلَيْهِمَا الْقِرَاءَتَانِ يُلْحِدُونَ بِفَتْحِ الْيَاءِ وَالْحَاءِ   مِنَ الْأَوَّلِ ، وَبِضَمِّهَا وَكَسْرِ الْحَاءِ مِنَ الثَّانِي .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : قُلْ إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ رَبِّي لَا يُجَلِّيهَا لِوَقْتِهَا إِلَّا هُوَ الْآيَةَ . 

هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ الْكَرِيمَةُ تَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ وَقْتَ قِيَامِ   السَّاعَةِ لَا يَعْلَمُهُ إِلَّا اللَّهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا ، وَقَدْ جَاءَتْ   آيَاتٌ أُخَرُ تَدُلُّ عَلَى ذَلِكَ أَيْضًا كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ السَّاعَةِ أَيَّانَ مُرْسَاهَا فِيمَ أَنْتَ مِنْ ذِكْرَاهَا إِلَى رَبِّكَ مُنْتَهَاهَا   [ 79 \ 42 ، 43 ، 44 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَعِنْدَهُ مَفَاتِحُ الْغَيْبِ لَا يَعْلَمُهَا إِلَّا هُوَ     [ 6 \ 59 ] ، وَقَدْ ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنْهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهَا الْخَمْسُ الْمَذْكُورَةُ فِي قَوْلِهِ   تَعَالَى : إِنَّ اللَّهَ عِنْدَهُ عِلْمُ السَّاعَةِ الْآيَةَ [ 31 \ 34 ] .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (99)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْفَالِ (1)
صـ 46 إلى صـ 50


قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَلَوْ كُنْتُ أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ لَاسْتَكْثَرْتُ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ   . 

وَهَذِهِ الْآيَةُ تَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ لَمْ يَكُنْ يَعْلَمُ مِنَ الْغَيْبِ إِلَّا مَا عَلَّمَهُ   اللَّهُ ، وَقَدْ أَمَرَهُ تَعَالَى أَنْ يَقُولَ إِنَّهُ لَا يَعْلَمُ   الْغَيْبَ فِي قَوْلِهِ فِي " الْأَنْعَامِ " : قُلْ لَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ عِنْدِي خَزَائِنُ اللَّهِ وَلَا أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ  [ ص: 46 ]   [ 50 ] ، وَقَالَ : عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ فَلَا يُظْهِرُ عَلَى غَيْبِهِ أَحَدًا إِلَّا مَنِ ارْتَضَى مِنْ رَسُولٍ الْآيَةَ [ 62 \ 26 ، 27 ] ، وَقَالَ : قُلْ لَا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ الْغَيْبَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ الْآيَةَ [ 27 \ 65 ] ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

وَالْمُرَادُ بِالْخَيْرِ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ قِيلَ :   الْمَالُ ، وَيَدُلُّ عَلَى ذَلِكَ كَثْرَةُ وُرُودِ الْخَيْرِ بِمَعْنَى   الْمَالِ فِي الْقُرْآنِ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَإِنَّهُ لِحُبِّ الْخَيْرِ لَشَدِيدٌ   [ 100 \ 8 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : إِنْ تَرَكَ خَيْرًا   [ 2 \ 180 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : قُلْ مَا أَنْفَقْتُمْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ الْآيَةَ [ 2 \ 215 ] ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

وَقِيلَ : الْمُرَادُ بِالْخَيْرِ فِيهَا الْعَمَلُ الصَّالِحُ كَمَا قَالَهُ مُجَاهِدٌ  وَغَيْرُهُ   ، وَالصَّحِيحُ الْأَوَّلُ لِأَنَّهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   مُسْتَكْثِرٌ جِدًّا مِنَ الْخَيْرِ الَّذِي هُوَ الْعَمَلُ الصَّالِحُ ;   لِأَنَّ عَمَلَهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ دِيمَةً ،  وَفِي  رِوَايَةٍ كَانَ إِذَا عَمِلَ عَمَلًا أَثْبَتَهُ .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَجَعَلَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا لِيَسْكُنَ إِلَيْهَا الْآيَةَ . 

ذَكَرَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّهُ خَلَقَ حَوَّاءَ  مِنْ آدَمَ  لِيَسْكُنَ   إِلَيْهَا ، أَيْ : لِيَأْلَفَهَا وَيَطْمَئِنَّ بِهَا ، وَبَيَّنَ فِي   مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ أَنَّهُ جَعَلَ أَزْوَاجَ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ كَذَلِكَ ، وَهُوَ   قَوْلُهُ : وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ مَوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً   [ 30 \ 21 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : فَلَمَّا آتَاهُمَا صَالِحًا جَعَلَا لَهُ شُرَكَاءَ فِيمَا آتَاهُمَا فَتَعَالَى اللَّهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ   . 

فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ وَجْهَانِ مِنَ التَّفْسِيرِ   مَعْرُوفَانِ عِنْدَ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَالْقُرْآنُ يَشْهَدُ لِأَحَدِهِمَا :   

الْأَوَّلُ : أَنَّ حَوَّاءَ  كَانَتْ  لَا  يَعِيشُ لَهَا وَلَدٌ ، فَحَمَلَتْ ، فَجَاءَهَا الشَّيْطَانُ ،  فَقَالَ  لَهَا سَمِّي هَذَا الْوَلَدَ عَبْدَ الْحَارِثِ فَإِنَّهُ يَعِيشُ  ،  وَالْحَارِثُ مِنْ أَسْمَاءِ الشَّيْطَانِ ، فَسَمَّتْهُ عَبْدَ   الْحَارِثِ فَقَالَ تَعَالَى : فَلَمَّا آتَاهُمَا صَالِحًا     [ 7 \ 190 ] أَيْ وَلَدًا إِنْسَانًا ذَكَرًا جَعَلَا لَهُ شُرَكَاءَ   بِتَسْمِيَتِهِ عَبْدَ الْحَارِثِ ، وَقَدْ جَاءَ بِنَحْوِ هَذَا حَدِيثٌ   مَرْفُوعٌ وَهُوَ مَعْلُولٌ كَمَا أَوْضَحَهُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  فِي تَفْسِيرِهِ . 

الْوَجْهُ الثَّانِي : أَنَّ مَعْنَى الْآيَةِ أَنَّهُ لَمَّا آتَى آدَمَ  وَحَوَّاءَ  صَالَحًا كَفَرَ بِهِ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِمَا ، وَأَسْنَدَ فِعْلَ الذُّرِّيَّةِ إِلَى آدَمَ  وَحَوَّاءَ    ; لِأَنَّهُمَا أَصْلٌ لِذُرِّيَّتِهِم  َا كَمَا قَالَ : وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَاكُمْ ثُمَّ صَوَّرْنَاكُمْ   [ 7 \ 11 ] ، أَيْ بِتَصْوِيرِنَا لِأَبِيكُمْ آدَمَ  لِأَنَّهُ أَصْلُهُمْ بِدَلِيلِ قَوْلِهِ بَعْدَهُ : ثُمَّ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لِآدَمَ ، وَيَدُلُّ لِهَذَا الْوَجْهِ الْأَخِيرِ أَنَّهُ تَعَالَى قَالَ بَعْدَهُ :   [ ص: 47 ] فَتَعَالَى اللَّهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ أَيُشْرِكُونَ مَا لَا يَخْلُقُ شَيْئًا وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ   [ 7 \ 190 ، 191 ] ، وَهَذَا نَصٌّ قُرْآنِيٌّ صَرِيحٌ فِي أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ  ، لَا آدَمُ  وَحَوَّاءُ  ، وَاخْتَارَ هَذَا الْوَجْهَ غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ لِدَلَالَةِ الْقُرْآنِ عَلَيْهِ ، وَمِمَّنْ ذَهَبَ إِلَيْهِ  الْحَسَنُ الْبَصْرِيُّ  ، وَاخْتَارَهُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْعُرْفِ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْجَاهِلِينَ وَإِمَّا يَنْزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ   . 

بَيَّنَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ مَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُعَامَلَ   بِهِ الْجَهَلَةُ مِنْ شَيَاطِينِ الْإِنْسِ وَالْجِنِّ . فَبَيَّنَ أَنَّ   شَيْطَانَ الْإِنْسِ يُعَامَلُ بِاللِّينِ ، وَأَخْذِ الْعَفْوِ ،   وَالْإِعْرَاضِ عَنْ جَهْلِهِ وَإِسَاءَتِهِ . وَأَنَّ شَيْطَانَ الْجِنِّ   لَا مَنْجَى مِنْهُ إِلَّا بِالِاسْتِعَاذَ  ةِ بِاللَّهِ مِنْهُ ، قَالَ  فِي  الْأَوَّلِ : خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْعُرْفِ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْجَاهِلِينَ   [ 7 \ 199 ] ، وَقَالَ فِي الثَّانِي : وَإِمَّا يَنْزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ   [ 7 \ 200 ] ، وَبَيَّنَ هَذَا الَّذِي ذَكَرْنَا فِي مَوْضِعَيْنِ آخَرَيْنِ . 

أَحَدُهُمَا : فِي سُورَةِ قَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ   [ 32 \ 1 ] ، قَالَ فِيهِ فِي شَيْطَانِ الْإِنْسِ : ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ السَّيِّئَةَ نَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَصِفُونَ   [ 96 ] ، وَقَالَ فِي الْآخَرِ : وَقُلْ رَبِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ هَمَزَاتِ الشَّيَاطِينِ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ رَبِّ أَنْ يَحْضُرُونِ   [ 79 ، 98 ] . 

وَالثَّانِي : فِي حم " السَّجْدَةِ " قَالَ فِيهِ فِي شَيْطَانِ الْإِنْسِ : وَلَا   تَسْتَوِي الْحَسَنَةُ وَلَا السَّيِّئَةُ ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ   أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ   حَمِيمٌ   [ 41 \ 34 ] ، وَزَادَ هُنَا أَنَّ ذَلِكَ لَا   يُعْطَاهُ كُلُّ النَّاسِ ، بَلْ لَا يُعْطِيهِ اللَّهُ إِلَّا لِذِي   الْحَظِّ الْكَبِيرِ وَالْبَخْتِ الْعَظِيمِ عِنْدَهُ فَقَالَ : وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ   [ 41 \ 35 ] ، ثُمَّ قَالَ فِي شَيْطَانِ الْجِنِّ : وَإِمَّا يَنْزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ   [ 41 \ 36 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَإِخْوَانُهُمْ يَمُدُّونَهُمْ فِي الْغَيِّ ثُمَّ لَا يُقْصِرُونَ   . 

ذَكَرَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّ إِخْوَانَ الْإِنْسِ مِنَ   الشَّيَاطِينِ يَمُدُّونَ الْإِنْسَ فِي الْغَيِّ ، ثُمَّ لَا يُقْصِرُونَ ،   وَبَيَّنَ ذَلِكَ أَيْضًا فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ كَقَوْلِهِ : أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّا أَرْسَلْنَا الشَّيَاطِينَ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ تَؤُزُّهُمْ أَزًّا   [ 19 \ 83 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : يَامَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ قَدِ اسْتَكْثَرْتُمْ مِنَ الْإِنْسِ   [ 6 \ 128 ] ، وَبَيَّنَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ أَنَّ بَعْضَ الْإِنْسِ إِخْوَانٌ لِلشَّيَاطِينِ وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ : إِنَّ الْمُبَذِّرِينَ كَانُوا إِخْوَانَ الشَّيَاطِينِ الْآيَةَ [ 17 \ 27 ] .
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

سُورَةُ الْأَنْفَالِ 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْأَنْفَالِ قُلِ الْأَنْفَالُ لِلَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ الْآيَةَ . 

اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي الْمُرَادِ بِالْأَنْفَالِ هُنَا عَلَى خَمْسَةِ أَقْوَالٍ : 

الْأَوَّلُ : أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِهَا خُصُوصُ مَا شَذَّ عَنِ الْكَافِرِينَ   إِلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ، وَأُخِذَ بِغَيْرِ حَرْبٍ كَالْفَرَسِ   وَالْبَعِيرِ يَذْهَبُ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ إِلَى الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، وَعَلَى   هَذَا التَّفْسِيرِ فَالْمُرَادُ بِالْأَنْفَالِ هُوَ الْمُسَمَّى عِنْدَ   الْفُقَهَاءِ فَيْئًا ، وَهُوَ الْآتِي بَيَانُهُ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى :  وَمَا أَفَاءَ اللَّهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ مِنْهُمْ فَمَا أَوْجَفْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ خَيْلٍ وَلَا رِكَابٍ   [ 59 \ 6 ] ، وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِهَذَا الْقَوْلِ  عَطَاءُ بْنُ أَبِي رَبَاحٍ    . 

الثَّانِي : أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِهَا الْخُمُسُ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ مَالِكٍ    . 

الثَّالِثُ : أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِهَا خُمُسُ الْخُمُسِ . 

الرَّابِعُ : أَنَّهَا الْغَنِيمَةُ كُلُّهَا ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الْجُمْهُورِ وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِهِ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَمُجَاهِدٌ  وَعِكْرِمَةُ  ، وَعَطَاءٌ  ، وَالضَّحَّاكُ  ، وَقَتَادَةُ  ،  وَعَطَاءٌ الْخُرَاسَانِيّ  ُ   ، وَمُقَاتِلُ بْنُ حَيَّانَ  ،  وَعَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ  ، وَغَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ قَالَهُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ    . 

الْخَامِسُ : أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِهَا أَنْفَالُ السَّرَايَا خَاصَّةً ، وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِهِ  الشَّعْبِيُّ  ، وَنَقَلَهُ  ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ  عَنْ  عَلِيِّ بْنِ صَالِحِ بْنِ حَيٍّ  ،   وَالْمُرَادُ بِهَذَا الْقَوْلِ : مَا يُنَفِّلُهُ الْإِمَامُ لِبَعْضِ   السَّرَايَا زِيَادَةً عَلَى قِسْمِهِمْ مَعَ بَقِيَّةِ الْجَيْشِ ،   وَاخْتَارَ  ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ  أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِهَا الزِّيَادَةُ عَلَى الْقَسْمِ . قَالَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ    : وَيَشْهَدُ لِذَلِكَ مَا وَرَدَ فِي سَبَبِ نُزُولِ الْآيَةِ ، وَهُوَ مَا رَوَاهُ أَحْمَدُ  حَيْثُ قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الشَّيْبَانِيُّ  ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ الثَّقَفِيِّ  ، عَنْ  سَعْدِ بْنِ أَبِي وَقَّاصٍ  قَالَ : لَمَّا كَانَ يَوْمُ بَدْرٍ  ، وَقُتِلَ أَخِي عُمَيْرٌ  قَتَلْتُ  سَعِيدَ بْنَ الْعَاصِ  ،   وَأَخَذْتُ سَيْفَهُ وَكَانَ يُسَمَّى ذَا الْكَتِيفَةِ ، فَأَتَيْتُ  بِهِ  النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ : " اذْهَبْ   فَاطْرَحْهُ فِي الْقَبْضِ " قَالَ : فَرَجَعْتُ وَبِي مَا لَا يَعْلَمُهُ   إِلَّا اللَّهُ مِنْ قَتْلِ أَخِي وَأَخْذِ سَلَبِي ، قَالَ : فَمَا   جَاوَزْتُ إِلَّا يَسِيرًا حَتَّى نَزَلَتْ سُورَةُ الْأَنْفَالِ ، فَقَالَ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " اذْهَبْ فَخُذْ   سَلَبَكَ   " ، وَقَالَ الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  أَيْضًا :   [ ص: 49 ] حَدَّثَنَا  أَسْوَدُ بْنُ عَامِرٍ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ  ، عَنْ  عَاصِمِ بْنِ أَبِي النَّجُودِ  ، عَنْ  مُصْعَبِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ  ، عَنْ سَعْدِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ  قَالَ   : قُلْتُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَدْ شَفَانِيَ اللَّهُ الْيَوْمَ مِنَ   الْمُشْرِكِينَ فَهَبْ لِي هَذَا السَّيْفَ ، فَقَالَ : " إِنَّ هَذَا   السَّيْفَ لَا لَكَ وَلَا لِي ضَعْهُ " قَالَ : فَوَضَعْتُهُ ، ثُمَّ   رَجَعْتُ فَقُلْتُ : عَسَى أَنْ يُعْطَى هَذَا السَّيْفُ مَنْ لَا يُبْلِي   بَلَائِي ، قَالَ : فَإِذَا رَجُلٌ يَدْعُونِي مِنْ وَرَائِي قَالَ :   قُلْتُ قَدْ أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فِيَّ شَيْئًا ، قَالَ : كُنْتَ سَأَلْتَنِي   السَّيْفَ ، وَلَيْسَ هُوَ لِي وَإِنَّهُ قَدْ وُهِبَ لِيَ فَهُوَ لَكَ ،   قَالَ : وَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ : يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْأَنْفَالِ قُلِ الْأَنْفَالُ لِلَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ   [ 8 \ 1 ] ، وَرَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ   وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ  ُ   وَالنَّسَائِيُّ  مِنْ طُرُقٍ عَنْ  أَبِي بَكْرِ بْنِ عَيَّاشٍ  ، وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيُّ    : حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ ، وَهَكَذَا رَوَاهُ  أَبُو دَاوُدَ الطَّيَالِسِيُّ    : أَخْبَرَنَا شُعْبَةُ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا  سِمَاكُ بْنُ حَرْبٍ  قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ  مُصْعَبَ بْنَ سَعْدٍ  يُحَدِّثُ عَنْ سَعْدٍ  قَالَ : نَزَلَتْ فِيَّ أَرْبَعُ آيَاتٍ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ : أَصَبْتُ سَيْفًا يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ  فَأَتَيْتُ   النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقُلْتُ : نَفِّلْنِيهِ ،   فَقَالَ : " ضَعْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخَذْتَهُ " مَرَّتَيْنِ ، ثُمَّ   عَاوَدْتُهُ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : "   ضَعْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخَذْتَهُ " فَنَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْأَنْفَالِ الْآيَةَ ، وَتَمَامُ الْحَدِيثِ فِي نُزُولِ وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ حُسْنًا   [ 29 \ 8 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ الْآيَةَ [ 5 \ 90 ] ، وَآيَةِ الْوَصِيَّةِ ، وَقَدْ رَوَاهُ مُسْلِمٌ  فِي صَحِيحِهِ مِنْ حَدِيثِ شُعْبَةَ  بِهِ ، وَقَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ    : حَدَّثَنِي  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَبِي بَكْرٍ  ، عَنْ بَعْضِ بَنِي سَاعِدَةَ  ، قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ  أَبَا أُسَيْدٍ مَالِكَ بْنَ رَبِيعَةَ  يَقُولُ : أَصَبْتُ سَيْفَ ابْنِ عَائِذٍ  يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ  ،   وَكَانَ السَّيْفُ يُدْعَى بِالْمَرْزُبَان  ِ ، فَلَمَّا أَمَرَ رَسُولُ   اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ النَّاسَ أَنْ يَرُدُّوا مَا   فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ مِنَ النَّفْلِ أَقْبَلْتُ بِهِ فَأَلْقَيْتُهُ فِي   النَّفْلِ ، وَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   لَا يَمْنَعُ شَيْئًا يُسْأَلُهُ ، فَرَآهُ  الْأَرْقَمُ بْنُ أَبِي الْأَرْقَمِ الْمَخْزُومِيُّ  فَسَأَلَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَأَعْطَاهُ إِيَّاهُ ، وَرَوَاهُ  ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ  مِنْ وَجْهٍ آخَرَ ، اهـ كَلَامُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ    . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : جُمْهُورُ الْعُلَمَاءِ عَلَى أَنَّ الْآيَةَ نَزَلَتْ فِي غَنَائِمِ بَدْرٍ  لَمَّا   اخْتَلَفَ الصَّحَابَةُ فِيهَا ، فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ : نَحْنُ هُمُ   الَّذِينَ حُزْنَا الْغَنَائِمَ ، وَحَوَيْنَاهَا فَلَيْسَ لِغَيْرِنَا   فِيهَا نَصِيبٌ ، وَقَالَتِ الْمَشْيَخَةُ : إِنَّا كُنَّا لَكُمْ رِدْءًا ،   وَلَوْ هُزِمْتُمْ لَلَجَأْتُمْ إِلَيْنَا فَاخْتَصَمُوا إِلَى  النَّبِيِّ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . وَقَدْ رَوَى الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  ،  وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ  ُ  ،  وَابْنُ مَاجَهْ  ، عَنْ  عُبَادَةَ بْنِ الصَّامِتِ    : أَنَّهَا نَزَلَتْ فِي ذَلِكَ . وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيُّ    : هَذَا حَدِيثٌ صَحِيحٌ ، وَرَوَاهُ  ابْنُ حِبَّانَ  فِي " صَحِيحِهِ " ، وَالْحَاكِمُ  فِي " الْمُسْتَدْرَكِ " ، وَقَالَ ، صَحِيحُ الْإِسْنَادِ عَلَى شَرْطِ مُسْلِمٍ  وَلَمْ يُخَرِّجَاهُ ; وَرَوَى نَحْوَ ذَلِكَ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  ،  وَالنَّسَائِيُّ   وَابْنُ حِبَّانَ  ، وَالْحَاكِمُ  ،  وَابْنُ جَرِيرٍ  ، وَابْنُ مَرْدَوَيْهِ  مِنْ طُرُقٍ عَنْ  دَاوُدَ بْنِ أَبِي هِنْدَ  ، عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    . وَعَلَى هَذَا الْقَوْلِ الَّذِي هُوَ قَوْلُ الْجُمْهُورِ ، فَالْآيَةُ   [ ص: 50 ] مُشْكِلَةٌ مَعَ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا غَنِمْتُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ الْآيَةَ [ 8 \ 41 ] . 

وَأَظْهَرُ الْأَقْوَالِ الَّتِي يَزُولُ بِهَا الْإِشْكَالُ فِي الْآيَةِ ، هُوَ مَا ذَكَرَهُ أَبُو عُبَيْدٍ  وَنَسَبُهُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  فِي تَفْسِيرِهِ لِجُمْهُورِ الْعُلَمَاءِ أَنَّ قَوْلَهُ تَعَالَى : وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا غَنِمْتُمْ الْآيَةَ ، نَاسِخٌ لِقَوْلِهِ : يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْأَنْفَالِ ، إِلَّا أَنَّ قَوْلَ أَبِي عُبَيْدٍ    : إِنَّ غَنَائِمَ بَدْرٍ  لَمْ تُخَمَّسْ لِأَنَّ آيَةَ الْخُمُسِ لَمْ تَنْزِلْ إِلَّا بَعْدَ قَسْمِ غَنَائِمِ بَدْرٍ    - غَيْرُ صَحِيحٍ ، وَيَدُلُّ عَلَى بُطْلَانِهِ مَا ثَبَتَ فِي صَحِيحِ مُسْلِمٍ  مِنْ حَدِيثِ  عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - : " كَانَ لِي شَارِفٌ مِنْ نَصِيبِي مِنَ الْمَغْنَمِ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ  ، وَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَعْطَانِي شَارِفًا مِنَ الْخُمُسِ يَوْمَئِذٍ   " الْحَدِيثَ . فَهَذَا نَصٌّ صَحِيحٌ فِي تَخْمِيسِ غَنَائِمِ بَدْرٍ    ; لِأَنَّ قَوْلَ عَلَيٍّ فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ الصَّحِيحِ يَوْمَئِذٍ صَرِيحٌ فِي أَنَّهُ يَعْنِي يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ  كَمَا تَرَى . 

فَالْحَاصِلُ أَنَّ آيَةَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا غَنِمْتُمْ الْآيَةَ ، بَيَّنَتْ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ الْمُرَادُ قَصْرَ الْغَنَائِمِ عَلَى الرَّسُولِ الْمَذْكُورِ   فِي أَوَّلِ السُّورَةِ ، وَأَنَّهَا تُعْطَى أَرْبَعَةُ أَخْمَاسٍ   مِنْهَا لَلْغَانِمِينَ ، وَقَدْ ذَكَرْنَا آنِفًا أَنَّ أَبَا عُبَيْدٍ  قَالَ : إِنَّهَا نَاسِخَةٌ لَهَا ، وَنَسَبَهُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  لِلْجُمْهُورِ ، وَسَيَأْتِي لِهَذَا الْمَبْحَثِ زِيَادَةُ إِيضَاحٍ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى فِي الْكَلَامِ عَلَى قَوْلِهِ : وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا غَنِمْتُمْ الْآيَةَ .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَإِذَا تُلِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُهُ زَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَانًا الْآيَةَ   . فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ التَّصْرِيحُ بِزِيَادَةِ  الْإِيمَانِ  ، وَقَدْ صَرَّحَ تَعَالَى بِذَلِكَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ  كَقَوْلِهِ : وَإِذَا  مَا أُنْزِلَتْ سُورَةٌ  فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَقُولُ أَيُّكُمْ زَادَتْهُ  هَذِهِ إِيمَانًا فَأَمَّا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فَزَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَانًا  وَهُمْ يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ   [ 9 \ 124 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : هُوَ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ السَّكِينَةَ فِي قُلُوبِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لِيَزْدَادُوا إِيمَانًا مَعَ إِيمَانِهِمْ الْآيَةَ [ 48 \ 4 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : لِيَسْتَيْقِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ وَيَزْدَادَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِيمَانًا الْآيَةَ [ 74 \ 31 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَالَّذِينَ اهْتَدَوْا زَادَهُمْ هُدًى الْآيَةَ [ 47 \ 17 ] . 

وَتَدُلُّ هَذِهِ الْآيَاتُ بِدَلَالَةِ الِالْتِزَامِ عَلَى أَنَّهُ   يَنْقُصُ أَيْضًا ; لِأَنَّ كُلَّ مَا يَزِيدُ يَنْقُصُ ، وَجَاءَ   مُصَرَّحًا بِهِ فِي أَحَادِيثِ الشَّفَاعَةِ الصَّحِيحَةِ كَقَوْلِهِ : " يَخْرُجُ مِنَ النَّارِ مَنْ قَالَ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَفِي قَلْبِهِ مِثْقَالُ حَبَّةٍ مِنْ إِيمَانٍ   " ، وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ .


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (100)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْفَالِ (2)
صـ 51 إلى صـ 55


قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : إِذْ يُغَشِّيكُمُ النُّعَاسَ أَمَنَةً مِنْهُ   . 

ذَكَرَ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّهُ أَلْقَى   النُّعَاسَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لِيَجْعَلَ قُلُوبَهُمْ آمِنَةً غَيْرَ   خَائِفَةٍ مِنْ عَدُوِّهَا ; لِأَنَّ الْخَائِفَ الْفَزِعَ لَا يَغْشَاهُ   النُّعَاسُ ، وَظَاهِرُ سِيَاقِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ أَنَّ هَذَا النُّعَاسَ   أُلْقِيَ عَلَيْهِمْ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ ; لِأَنَّ الْكَلَامَ   [ ص: 51 ] هُنَا فِي وَقْعَةِ بَدْرٍ  ، كَمَا لَا يَخْفَى . 

وَذَكَرَ فِي سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ أَنَّ النُّعَاسَ غَشِيَهُمْ أَيْضًا يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ  ، وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى فِي وَقْعَةِ أُحُدٍ    : ثُمَّ أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ الْغَمِّ أَمَنَةً نُعَاسًا الْآيَةَ [ 154 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : إِنْ تَسْتَفْتِحُوا فَقَدْ جَاءَكُمُ الْفَتْحُ   . 

الْمُرَادُ بِالْفَتْحِ هُنَا فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ عِنْدَ جُمْهُورِ الْعُلَمَاءِ : الْحُكْمُ وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ قُرَيْشًا  لَمَّا أَرَادُوا الْخُرُوجَ إِلَى غَزْوَةِ بَدْرٍ  تَعَلَّقُوا بِأَسْتَارِ الْكَعْبَةِ  ، وَزَعَمُوا أَنَّهُمْ قُطَّانُ بَيْتِ اللَّهِ الْحَرَامِ ، وَأَنَّهُمْ يَسْقُونَ الْحَجِيجَ ، وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ ، وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا  صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَرَّقَ الْجَمَاعَةَ ، وَقَطَعَ الرَّحِمَ ،   وَسَفَّهَ الْآبَاءَ ، وَعَابَ الدِّينَ ، ثُمَّ سَأَلُوا اللَّهَ أَنْ   يَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ ، وَبَيْنَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ ، بِأَنْ يُهْلِكَ الظَّالِمَ مِنْهُمْ ، وَيَنْصُرَ الْمُحِقَّ ،   فَحَكَمَ اللَّهُ بِذَلِكَ وَأَهْلَكَهُمْ ، وَنَصَرَهُ ، وَأَنْزَلَ   الْآيَةَ ، وَيَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْفَتْحِ هُنَا الْحُكْمُ   أَنَّهُ تَعَالَى أَتْبَعَهُ بِمَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ الْخِطَابَ   لِكُفَّارِ مَكَّةَ  ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ : وَإِنْ تَنْتَهُوا فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَإِنْ تَعُودُوا نَعُدْ   [ 8 \ 19 ] ، وَيُبَيِّنُ ذَلِكَ إِطْلَاقُ الْفَتْحِ بِمَعْنَى الْحُكْمِ فِي الْقُرْآنِ فِي قَوْلِهِ عَنْ شُعَيْبٍ  وَقَوْمِهِ : عَلَى اللَّهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا رَبَّنَا افْتَحْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ قَوْمِنَا بِالْحَقِّ وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الْفَاتِحِينَ     [ 7 \ 87 ] ، أَيِ احْكُمْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ قَوْمِنَا بِالْحَقِّ   وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الْحَاكِمِينَ ، وَيَدُلُّ لِذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى :   عَنْ شُعَيْبٍ  فِي نَفْسِ الْقِصَّةِ وَإِنْ   كَانَ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْكُمْ آمَنُوا بِالَّذِي أُرْسِلْتُ بِهِ وَطَائِفَةٌ   لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا فَاصْبِرُوا حَتَّى يَحْكُمَ اللَّهُ بَيْنَنَا وَهُوَ   خَيْرُ الْحَاكِمِينَ   [ 7 \ 87 ] ، وَهَذِهِ لُغَةُ حِمْيَرَ  ؛ لِأَنَّهُمْ يُسَمُّونَ الْقَاضِيَ فَتَّاحًا وَالْحُكُومَةَ فَتَّاحَةً . 

وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ الشَّاعِرِ : [ الْوَافِرُ ] 
**أَلَا أَبْلِغْ بَنِي عَمْرٍو  رَسُولًا بِأَنِّي عَنْ فُتَاحَتِكُمْ غَنِيٌّ* *أَيْ عَنْ حُكُومَتِكُمْ وَقَضَائِكُمْ ، أَمَّا مَا ذَكَرَهُ بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ مِنْ أَنَّ الْخِطَابَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : إِنْ تَسْتَفْتِحُوا لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ ، أَيْ : تَطْلُبُوا الْفَتْحَ وَالنَّصْرَ مِنَ اللَّهِ ، وَأَنَّ الْخِطَابَ فِي قَوْلِهِ بَعْدَهُ : وَإِنْ تَنْتَهُوا فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ ، فَهُوَ غَيْرُ ظَاهِرٍ ، كَمَا تَرَى .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَأَوْلَادُكُمْ فِتْنَةٌ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ عِنْدَهُ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ   . 

أَمَرَ تَعَالَى النَّاسَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنْ   يَعْلَمُوا : أَنَّ أَمْوَالَهُمْ وَأَوْلَادَهُمْ فِتْنَةٌ يُخْتَبَرُونَ   بِهَا ، هَلْ يَكُونُ الْمَالُ وَالْوَلَدُ سَبَبًا لِلْوُقُوعِ فِيمَا  لَا  يُرْضِي اللَّهَ ؟ وَزَادَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ أَنَّ الْأَزْوَاجَ   فِتْنَةٌ أَيْضًا ، كَالْمَالِ وَالْوَلَدِ ، فَأَمَرَ الْإِنْسَانَ   بِالْحَذَرِ مِنْهُمْ أَنْ يُوقِعُوهُ فِيمَا لَا يُرْضِي اللَّهَ ، ثُمَّ   أَمَرَهُ إِنِ اطَّلَعَ عَلَى مَا يَكْرَهُ مِنْ أُولَئِكَ الْأَعْدَاءِ   الَّذِينَ هُمْ أَقْرَبُ النَّاسِ لَهُ وَأَخَصُّهُمْ بِهِ وَهُمُ   الْأَوْلَادُ وَالْأَزْوَاجُ - أَنْ يَعْفُوَ عَنْهُمْ وَيَصْفَحَ وَلَا   يُؤَاخِذَهُمْ فَيَحَذَرَ مِنْهُمْ أَوَّلًا وَيَصْفَحَ   [ ص: 52 ] عَنْهُمْ إِنْ وَقَعَ مِنْهُمْ بَعْضُ الشَّيْءِ ، وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ فِي " التَّغَابُنِ " : يَاأَيُّهَا   الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّ مِنْ أَزْوَاجِكُمْ وَأَوْلَادِكُمْ عَدُوًّا   لَكُمْ فَاحْذَرُوهُمْ وَإِنْ تَعْفُوا وَتَصْفَحُوا وَتَغْفِرُوا فَإِنَّ   اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ إِنَّمَا أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَأَوْلَادُكُمْ فِتْنَةٌ وَاللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ   [ 64 \ 14 ، 15 ] . 

وَصَرَّحَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ بِنَهْيِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَنْ أَنْ تُلْهِيَهُمُ الْأَمْوَالُ وَالْأَوْلَادُ عَنْ ذِكْرِهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا ، وَأَنَّ مَنْ وَقَعَ فِي ذَلِكَ فَهُوَ الْخَاسِرُ الْمَغْبُونُ فِي حُظُوظِهِ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : يَاأَيُّهَا   الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تُلْهِكُمْ أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَلَا أَوْلَادُكُمْ  عَنْ  ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ  الْخَاسِرُونَ    [ 63 \ 9 ] ، وَالْمُرَادُ بِالْفِتْنَةِ فِي  الْآيَاتِ : الِاخْتِبَارُ  وَالِابْتِلَاءُ ، وَهُوَ أَحَدُ مَعَانِي  الْفِتْنَةِ فِي الْقُرْآنِ .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : يَا   أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تَتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ   فُرْقَانًا وَيُكَفِّرْ عَنْكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ   وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ   . 

قَالَ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَالسُّدِّيُّ  ، وَمُجَاهِدٌ  ، وَعِكْرِمَةُ  ، وَالضَّحَاكُ  ، وَقَتَادَةُ  ،  وَمُقَاتِلُ بْنُ حَيَّانَ  ، وَغَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ : فُرْقَانًا : مَخْرَجًا ، زَادَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ ، وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    : فُرْقَانًا : نَجَاةً ، وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ عَنْهُ : نَصْرًا . وَقَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ    : فُرْقَانًا أَيْ : فَصْلًا بَيْنَ الْحَقِّ وَالْبَاطِلِ ، قَالَهُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ    . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : قَوْلُ الْجَمَاعَةِ   الْمَذْكُورَةِ : إِنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْفُرْقَانِ : الْمَخْرَجُ يَشْهَدُ   لَهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا الْآيَةَ [ 65 \ 2 ] ، وَالْقَوْلُ بِأَنَّهُ النَّجَاةُ أَوِ النَّصْرُ ، رَاجِعٌ فِي الْمَعْنَى إِلَى هَذَا ; لِأَنَّ مَنْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا أَنْجَاهُ وَنَصَرَهُ ، لَكِنَّ الَّذِي يَدُلُّ الْقُرْآنُ وَاللُّغَةُ عَلَى صِحَّتِهِ فِي تَفْسِيرِ الْآيَةِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ هُوَ قَوْلُ  ابْنِ إِسْحَاقَ      ; لِأَنَّ الْفُرْقَانَ مَصْدَرٌ زِيدَتْ فِيهِ الْأَلِفُ وَالنُّونُ ،   وَأُرِيدَ بِهِ الْوَصْفُ أَيِ الْفَارِقُ بَيْنَ الْحَقِّ وَالْبَاطِلِ ،   وَذَلِكَ هُوَ مَعْنَاهُ فِي قَوْلِهِ : تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْفُرْقَانَ   [ 25 \ 1 ] ، أَيِ الْكِتَابَ الْفَارِقَ بَيْنَ الْحَقِّ وَالْبَاطِلِ ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَأَنْزَلَ الْفُرْقَانَ   [ 3 \ 4 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَإِذْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَالْفُرْقَانَ   [ 2 \ 53 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ الْفُرْقَانَ     [ 21 \ 48 ] ، وَيَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْفُرْقَانِ هُنَا :   الْعِلْمُ الْفَارِقُ بَيْنَ الْحَقِّ وَالْبَاطِلِ ، قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى   فِي الْحَدِيدِ : يَاأَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَآمِنُوا بِرَسُولِهِ يُؤْتِكُمْ  كِفْلَيْنِ مِنْ  رَحْمَتِهِ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ نُورًا تَمْشُونَ بِهِ  وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ الْآيَةَ [ 57 \ 28 ] . 

لِأَنَّ قَوْلَهُ هُنَا : وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ نُورًا تَمْشُونَ بِهِ ،   يَعْنِي : عِلْمًا وَهُدًى تُفَرِّقُونَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الْحَقِّ   وَالْبَاطِلِ ، وَيَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالنُّورِ هُنَا   الْهُدَى ، وَمَعْرِفَةُ الْحَقِّ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى فِيمَنْ كَانَ   [ ص: 53 ] كَافِرًا فَهَدَاهُ اللَّهُ : لَمُشْرِكُونَ أَوَمَنْ كَانَ مَيْتًا فَأَحْيَيْنَاهُ وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُ نُورًا يَمْشِي بِهِ فِي النَّاسِ الْآيَةَ   [ 6 \ 122 ] ، فَجَعَلَ النُّورَ الْمَذْكُورَ فِي الْحَدِيدِ : هُوَ   مَعْنَى الْفُرْقَانِ الْمَذْكُورِ فِي الْأَنْفَالِ كَمَا تَرَى ،   وَتَكْفِيرَ السَّيِّئَاتِ ، وَالْغُفْرَانَ الْمُرَتَّبَ عَلَى تَقْوَى   اللَّهِ فِي آيَةِ الْأَنْفَالِ ، كَذَلِكَ جَاءَ مُرَتَّبًا أَيْضًا   عَلَيْهَا فِي آيَةِ الْحَدِيدِ ، وَهُوَ بَيَانٌ وَاضِحٌ كَمَا تَرَى .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : قَالُوا قَدْ سَمِعْنَا لَوْ نَشَاءُ لَقُلْنَا مِثْلَ هَذَا الْآيَةَ . 

قَدْ بَيَّنَّا قَبْلُ هَذِهِ الْآيَاتِ الْمُصَرِّحَةَ بِكَذِبِهِمْ ،   وَتَعْجِيزِ اللَّهِ لَهُمْ عَنِ الْإِتْيَانِ بِمِثْلِهِ ، فَلَا حَاجَةَ   إِلَى إِعَادَتِهَا هُنَا ، وَقَوْلُهُ هُنَا فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ  عَنْهُمْ  : إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ   [ 8 \ 31 ] ، رَدَّ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ كَذِبَهُمْ وَافْتِرَاءَهُم  ْ هَذَا فِي آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةٍ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَقَالُوا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ اكْتَتَبَهَا فَهِيَ تُمْلَى عَلَيْهِ بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلًا قُلْ أَنْزَلَهُ الَّذِي يَعْلَمُ السِّرَّ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا     [ 25 \ 5 ، 6 ] ، وَمَا أَنْزَلَهُ عَالِمُ السِّرِّ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ   وَالْأَرْضِ فَهُوَ بَعِيدٌ جِدًّا مِنْ أَنْ يَكُونَ أَسَاطِيرَ   الْأَوَّلِينَ ، وَكَقَوْلِهِ : وَلَقَدْ  نَعْلَمُ  أَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ إِنَّمَا يُعَلِّمُهُ بَشَرٌ لِسَانُ  الَّذِي  يُلْحِدُونَ إِلَيْهِ أَعْجَمِيٌّ وَهَذَا لِسَانٌ عَرَبِيٌّ  مُبِينٌ   [ 16 \ 103 ] ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ :
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَإِذْ   قَالُوا اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ كَانَ هَذَا هُوَ الْحَقَّ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ   فَأَمْطِرْ عَلَيْنَا حِجَارَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَوِ ائْتِنَا بِعَذَابٍ   أَلِيمٍ   . 

ذَكَرَ هُنَا فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ مَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ كُفَّارَ مَكَّةَ فِي غَايَةِ الْجَهْلِ حَيْثُ قَالُوا : فَأَمْطِرْ عَلَيْنَا الْآيَةَ   [ 8 \ 32 ] ، وَلَمْ يَقُولُوا فَاهْدِنَا إِلَيْهِ ، وَجَاءَ فِي آيَاتٍ   أُخَرَ مَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى ذَلِكَ أَيْضًا كَقَوْلِهِ عَنْهُمْ : وَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا عَجِّلْ لَنَا قِطَّنَا قَبْلَ يَوْمِ الْحِسَابِ   [ 38 \ 16 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَيَسْتَعْجِلُو  نَكَ بِالْعَذَابِ الْآيَةَ [ 22 \ 47 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَلَئِنْ أَخَّرْنَا عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابَ إِلَى أُمَّةٍ مَعْدُودَةٍ لَيَقُولُنَّ مَا يَحْبِسُهُ   [ 11 \ 8 ] ، وَذَكَرَ عَنْ بَعْضِ الْأُمَمِ السَّالِفَةِ شِبْهَ ذَلِكَ كَقَوْلِهِ فِي قَوْمِ شُعَيْبٍ    : فَأَسْقِطْ عَلَيْنَا كِسَفًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ   [ 26 \ 187 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ عَنْ قَوْمِ صَالِحٍ    : يَاصَالِحُ ائْتِنَا بِمَا تَعِدُنَا إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ   [ 7 \ 77 ] ، وَسَيَأْتِي لِهَذَا إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ زِيَادَةُ إِيضَاحٍ فِي سُورَةِ " سَأَلَ سَائِلٌ " [ 70 \ 1 ] 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَمَا   لَهُمْ أَلَّا يُعَذِّبَهُمُ اللَّهُ وَهُمْ يَصُدُّونَ عَنِ الْمَسْجِدِ   الْحَرَامِ وَمَا كَانُوا أَوْلِيَاءَهُ إِنْ أَوْلِيَاؤُهُ إِلَّا   الْمُتَّقُونَ   . 

صَرَّحَ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ بِنَفْيِ وِلَايَةِ الْكُفَّارِ عَلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ ، وَأَثْبَتَهَا لِخُصُوصِ الْمُتَّقِينَ ، وَأَوْضَحَ هَذَا الْمَعْنَى فِي قَوْلِهِ : مَا كَانَ لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ أَنْ يَعْمُرُوا مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ شَاهِدِينَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ بِالْكُفْرِ   [ ص: 54 ] أُولَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ وَفِي النَّارِ هُمْ خَالِدُونَ إِنَّمَا   يَعْمُرُ مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ   وَأَقَامَ الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَى الزَّكَاةَ وَلَمْ يَخْشَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ   فَعَسَى أُولَئِكَ أَنْ يَكُونُوا مِنَ الْمُهْتَدِينَ   [ 9 \ 17 ، 18 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَمَا كَانَ صَلَاتُهُمْ عِنْدَ الْبَيْتِ إِلَّا مُكَاءً وَتَصْدِيَةً   . 

الْمُكَاءُ : الصَّفِيرُ ، وَالتَّصْدِيَةُ : التَّصْفِيقُ ، قَالَ بَعْضُ   الْعُلَمَاءِ : وَالْمَقْصُودُ عِنْدَهُمْ بِالصَّفِيرِ وَالتَّصْفِيقِ   التَّخْلِيطُ حَتَّى لَا يَسْمَعَ النَّاسُ الْقُرْآنَ مِنَ النَّبِيِّ   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَيَدُلُّ لِهَذَا قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى :   وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَا تَسْمَعُوا لِهَذَا الْقُرْآنِ وَالْغَوْا فِيهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَغْلِبُونَ   [ 41 \ 26 ] .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَاعْلَمُوا   أَنَّمَا غَنِمْتُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَأَنَّ لِلَّهِ خُمُسَهُ وَلِلرَّسُولِ   وَلِذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ   . 

ظَاهِرُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَوَاهُ   الْمُسْلِمُونَ مِنْ أَمْوَالِ الْكُفَّارِ فَإِنَّهُ يُخَمَّسُ حَسْبَمَا   نُصَّ عَلَيْهِ فِي الْآيَةِ ، سَوَاءً أَوْجَفُوا عَلَيْهِ الْخَيْلَ   وَالرِّكَابَ أَوْ لَا ، وَلَكِنَّهُ تَعَالَى بَيَّنَ فِي سُورَةِ "   الْحَشْرِ " أَنَّ مَا أَفَاءَ اللَّهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ مِنْ غَيْرِ   إِيجَافِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ عَلَيْهِ الْخَيْلَ وَالرِّكَابَ ، أَنَّهُ لَا   يُخَمَّسُ وَمَصَارِفُهُ الَّتِي بَيَّنَ أَنَّهُ يُصْرَفُ فِيهَا   كَمَصَارِفِ خُمُسِ الْغَنِيمَةِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ هُنَا ، وَذَلِكَ فِي   قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : فِي فَيْءِ بَنِي النَّضِيرِ  وَمَا أَفَاءَ اللَّهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ مِنْهُمْ فَمَا أَوْجَفْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ خَيْلٍ وَلَا رِكَابٍ الْآيَةَ [ 6 ] ، ثُمَّ بَيَّنَ شُمُولَ الْحُكْمِ لِكُلِّ مَا أَفَاءَ اللَّهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْقُرَى بِقَوْلِهِ : مَا أَفَاءَ اللَّهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْقُرَى فَلِلَّهِ وَلِلرَّسُولِ الْآيَةَ [ 7 ] . 

اعْلَمْ أَوَّلًا أَنَّ أَكْثَرَ الْعُلَمَاءِ : فَرَّقُوا بَيْنَ الْفَيْءِ وَالْغَنِيمَةِ فَقَالُوا : الْفَيْءُ     : هُوَ مَا يَسَّرَهُ اللَّهُ لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ مِنْ أَمْوَالِ   الْكُفَّارِ مِنْ غَيْرِ انْتِزَاعِهِ مِنْهُمْ بِالْقَهْرِ ، كَفَيْءِ بَنِي النَّضِيرِ  الَّذِينَ   نَزَلُوا عَلَى حُكْمِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ،   وَمَكَّنُوهُ مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَأَمْوَالِهِمْ يَفْعَلُ فِيهَا مَا   يَشَاءُ لِشِدَّةِ الرُّعْبِ الَّذِي أَلْقَاهُ اللَّهُ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ ،   وَرَضِيَ لَهُمْ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْ يَرْتَحِلُوا   بِمَا يَحْمِلُونَ عَلَى الْإِبِلِ غَيْرَ السِّلَاحِ ، وَأَمَّا الْغَنِيمَةُ     : فَهِيَ مَا انْتَزَعَهُ الْمُسْلِمُونَ مِنَ الْكَفَّارِ  بِالْغَلَبَةِ  وَالْقَهْرِ ، وَهَذَا التَّفْرِيقُ يُفْهَمُ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ  : وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا غَنِمْتُمْ الْآيَةَ ، مَعَ قَوْلِهِ : فَمَا أَوْجَفْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ خَيْلٍ وَلَا رِكَابٍ ، فَإِنَّ قَوْلَهُ تَعَالَى : فَمَا أَوْجَفْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ الْآيَةَ   ، ظَاهِرٌ فِي أَنَّهُ يُرَادُ بِهِ بَيَانُ الْفَرْقِ بَيْنَ مَا   أَوْجَفُوا عَلَيْهِ وَمَا لَمْ يُوجِفُوا عَلَيْهِ كَمَا تَرَى ،   وَالْفَرْقُ الْمَذْكُورُ بَيْنَ الْغَنِيمَةِ وَالْفَيْءِ عَقَدَهُ   الشَّيْخُ أَحْمَدُ الْبَدَوِيُّ الشِّنْقِيطِيُّ  فِي نَظْمِهِ لِلْمَغَازِي بِقَوْلِهِ فِي غَزْوَةِ بَنِيَ النَّضِيرِ    : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 


**وَفَيْئُهُمْ وَالْفَيْءُ فِي الْأَنْفَالِ مَا لَمْ يَكُنْ أُخِذَ عَنْ قِتَالِ  [ ص: 55 ]     أَمَّا الْغَنِيمَةُ فَعَنْ زِحَافٍ 
وَالْأَخْذُ عَنْوَةً لَدَى الزِّحَافِ* *لِخَيْرِ مُرْسَلٍ إِلَخْ . 

وَقَوْلُهُ : وَفَيْئُهُمْ مُبْتَدَأٌ خَبَرُهُ لِخَيْرِ مُرْسَلٍ ،   وَقَوْلُهُ : وَالْفَيْءُ فِي الْأَنْفَالِ . . . إِلَخْ ، كَلَامٌ   اعْتِرَاضِيٌّ بَيْنَ الْمُبْتَدَأِ وَالْخَبَرِ بَيَّنَ بِهِ الْفَرْقَ   بَيْنَ الْغَنِيمَةِ وَالْفَيْءِ ، وَعَلَى هَذَا الْقَوْلِ فَلَا   إِشْكَالَ فِي الْآيَاتِ ; لِأَنَّ آيَةَ : وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا غَنِمْتُمْ ، ذُكِرَ فِيهَا حُكْمُ الْغَنِيمَةِ ، وَآيَةَ : مَا أَفَاءَ اللَّهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ ذُكِرَ فِيهَا حُكْمُ الْفَيْءِ وَأُشِيرَ لِوَجْهِ الْفَرْقِ بَيْنَ الْمَسْأَلَتَيْ  نِ بِقَوْلِهِ : فَمَا أَوْجَفْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ خَيْلٍ وَلَا رِكَابٍ أَيْ فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ غَنِيمَةً لَكُمْ ، وَأَنْتُمْ لَمْ تَتْعَبُوا فِيهِ وَلَمْ تَنْتَزِعُوهُ بِالْقُوَّةِ مِنْ مَالِكِيهِ . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : إِنَّ الْغَنِيمَةَ وَالْفَيْءَ وَاحِدٌ ،   فَجَمِيعُ مَا أُخِذَ مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ عَلَى أَيِّ وَجْهٍ كَانَ غَنِيمَةً   وَفَيْئًا ، وَهَذَا قَوْلُ قَتَادَةَ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ وَهُوَ الْمَعْرُوفُ فِي اللُّغَةِ ، فَالْعَرَبُ تُطْلِقُ اسْمَ الْفَيْءِ عَلَى الْغَنِيمَةِ ، وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ مُهَلْهِلِ بْنِ رَبِيعَةَ التَّغْلِبِيِّ    : [ الْوَافِرُ ] 


**فَلَا وَأَبِي جَلِيلَةَ مَا أَفَأْنَا     مِنَ النَّعَمِ الْمُؤَبَّلِ مِنْ بَعِيرِ 
وَلَكِنَّا نَهَكْنَا الْقَوْمَ ضَرْبًا     عَلَى الْأَثْبَاجِ مِنْهُمْ وَالنُّحُورِ 
**
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (101)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْفَالِ (3)
صـ 56 إلى صـ 60

**فَلَا وَأَبِي جَلِيلَةَ مَا أَفَأْنَا     مِنَ النَّعَمِ الْمُؤَبَّلِ مِنْ بَعِيرِ 
وَلَكِنَّا نَهَكْنَا الْقَوْمَ ضَرْبًا     عَلَى الْأَثْبَاجِ مِنْهُمْ وَالنُّحُورِ 
**يَعْنِي أَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَشْتَغِلُوا بِسَوْقِ الْغَنَائِمِ وَلَكِنْ بِقَتْلِ الرِّجَالِ فَقَوْلُهُ : 

أَفَأْنَا : يَعْنِي غَنِمْنَا ، وَيَدُلُّ لِهَذَا الْوَجْهِ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَمَا مَلَكَتْ يَمِينُكَ مِمَّا أَفَاءَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ     [ 33 \ 50 ] ; لِأَنَّ ظَاهِرَ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ شُمُولُ   ذَلِكَ لِجَمِيعِ الْمَسْبِيَّاتِ وَلَوْ كُنَّ مُنْتَزَعَاتٍ قَهْرًا ،   وَلَكِنَّ الِاصْطِلَاحَ الْمَشْهُورَ عِنْدَ الْعُلَمَاءِ هُوَ مَا   قَدَّمْنَا مِنَ الْفَرْقِ بَيْنَهُمَا ، وَتَدُلُّ لَهُ آيَةُ الْحَشْرِ   الْمُتَقَدِّمَة  ُ ، وَعَلَى قَوْلِ قَتَادَةَ  فَآيَةُ الْحَشْرِ مُشْكِلَةٌ مَعَ آيَةِ الْأَنْفَالِ هَذِهِ ، وَلِأَجْلِ ذَلِكَ الْإِشْكَالِ قَالَ قَتَادَةُ    - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى - : إِنَّ آيَةَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا غَنِمْتُمْ الْآيَةَ ، نَاسِخَةٌ لِآيَةِ وَمَا أَفَاءَ اللَّهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ الْآيَةَ ، وَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ الَّذِي ذَهَبَ إِلَيْهِ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ بَاطِلٌ بِلَا شَكٍّ ، وَلَمْ يُلْجِئْ قَتَادَةَ  رَحِمَهُ   اللَّهُ إِلَى هَذَا الْقَوْلِ إِلَّا دَعْوَاهُ اتِّحَادَ الْفَيْءِ   وَالْغَنِيمَةِ ، فَلَوْ فَرَّقَ بَيْنَهُمَا كَمَا فَعَلَ غَيْرُهُ   لَعُلِمَ أَنَّ آيَةَ الْأَنْفَالِ فِي الْغَنِيمَةِ ، وَآيَةَ الْحَشْرِ   فِي الْفَيْءِ ، وَلَا إِشْكَالَ . وَوَجْهُ بُطْلَانِ الْقَوْلِ   الْمَذْكُورِ : أَنَّ آيَةَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا غَنِمْتُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ الْآيَةَ ، نَزَلَتْ بَعْدَ وَقْعَةِ بَدْرٍ  ، قَبْلَ قَسْمِ غَنِيمَةِ بَدْرٍ  بِدَلِيلِ حَدِيثِ عَلِيٍّ الثَّابِتِ فِي " صَحِيحِ مُسْلِمٍ    " ، الدَّالِّ عَلَى أَنَّ غَنَائِمَ بَدْرٍ  خُمِّسَتْ   ، وَآيَةُ التَّخْمِيسِ الَّتِي شَرَعَهُ اللَّهُ بِهَا هِيَ هَذِهِ ،   وَأَمَّا آيَةُ الْحَشْرِ فَهِيَ نَازِلَةٌ فِي غَزْوَةِ بَنِيَ النَّضِيرِ  بِإِطْبَاقِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَغَزْوَةُ بَنِي النَّضِيرِ  بَعْدَ غَزْوَةِ بَدْرٍ  بِإِجْمَاعِ   [ ص: 56 ] الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، وَلَا مُنَازَعَةَ فِيهِ الْبَتَّةَ ، فَظَهَرَ مِنْ هَذَا عَدَمُ صِحَّةِ قَوْلِ قَتَادَةَ  رَحِمَهُ   اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ، وَقَدْ ظَهَرَ لَكَ أَنَّهُ عَلَى الْقَوْلِ   بِالْفَرْقِ بَيْنَ الْغَنِيمَةِ وَالْفَيْءِ لَا إِشْكَالَ فِي الْآيَاتِ ،   وَكَذَلِكَ عَلَى قَوْلِ مَنْ يَرَى أَمْرَ الْغَنَائِمِ وَالْفَيْءِ   رَاجِعًا إِلَى نَظَرِ الْإِمَامِ ، فَلَا مُنَافَاةَ عَلَى قَوْلِهِ   بَيْنَ آيَةِ " الْحَشْرِ " ، وَآيَةِ التَّخْمِيسِ إِذَا رَآهُ الْإِمَامُ   ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ .
مَسَائِلُ مِنْ أَحْكَامِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ 

الْمَسْأَلَةُ الْأُولَى : اعْلَمْ أَنَّ جَمَاهِيرَ عُلَمَاءِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ عَلَى أَنَّ أَرْبَعَةَ   أَخْمَاسِ الْغَنِيمَةِ لِلْغُزَاةِ الَّذِينَ غَنِمُوهَا ، وَلَيْسَ   لِلْإِمَامِ أَنْ يَجْعَلَ تِلْكَ الْغَنِيمَةَ لِغَيْرِهِمْ ، وَيَدُلُّ لِهَذَا قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : غَنِمْتُمْ فَهُوَ يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّهَا غَنِيمَةٌ لَهُمْ فَلَمَّا قَالَ : فَأَنَّ لِلَّهِ خُمُسَهُ ، عَلِمْنَا أَنَّ الْأَخْمَاسَ الْأَرْبَعَةَ الْبَاقِيَةَ لَهُمْ لَا لِغَيْرِهِمْ ، وَنَظِيرُ ذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلِأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ ، أَيْ : وَلِأَبِيهِ الثُّلْثَانِ الْبَاقِيَانِ إِجْمَاعًا ، فَكَذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ : فَأَنَّ لِلَّهِ خُمُسَهُ ،   أَيْ : وَلِلْغَانِمِين  َ مَا بَقِيَ ، وَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ هُوَ الْحَقُّ   الَّذِي لَا شَكَّ فِيهِ ، وَحَكَى الْإِجْمَاعَ عَلَيْهِ غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ   مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ وَمِمَّنْ حَكَى إِجْمَاعَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ عَلَيْهِ ابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ  ،  وَابْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ  ، وَالدَّاوُدِيُّ  ، وَالْمَازِرِيُّ  ،  وَالْقَاضِي عِيَاضٌ  ، وَابْنُ الْعَرَبِيِّ  ،   وَالْأَخْبَارُ بِهَذَا الْمَعْنَى مُتَظَاهِرَةٌ ، وَخَالَفَ فِي ذَلِكَ   بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ كَثِيرٍ مِنَ الْمَالِكِيَّةِ ،   وَنَقَلَهُ عَنْهُمُ الْمَازِرِيُّ  رَحِمَهُ   اللَّهُ أَيْضًا ، قَالُوا : لِلْإِمَامِ أَنْ يَصْرِفَ الْغَنِيمَةَ   فِيمَا يَشَاءُ مِنْ مَصَالِحِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، وَيَمْنَعَ مِنْهَا   الْغُزَاةَ الْغَانِمِينَ . 

وَاحْتَجُّوا لِذَلِكَ بِأَدِلَّةٍ مِنْهَا قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْأَنْفَالِ قُلِ الْأَنْفَالُ لِلَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ الْآيَةَ   [ 18 \ 1 ] قَالُوا : الْأَنْفَالُ : الْغَنَائِمُ كُلُّهَا ، وَالْآيَةُ   مُحْكَمَةٌ لَا مَنْسُوخَةٌ ، وَاحْتَجُّوا لِذَلِكَ أَيْضًا بِمَا  وَقَعَ  فِي فَتْحِ مَكَّةَ  ، وَقِصَّةِ حُنَيْنٍ  قَالُوا : إِنَّهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَتَحَ مَكَّةَ  عَنْوَةً   بِعَشَرَةِ آلَافِ مُقَاتِلٍ ، وَمَنَّ عَلَى أَهْلِهَا فَرَدَّهَا   عَلَيْهِمْ ، وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْهَا غَنِيمَةً وَلَمْ يُقَسِّمْهَا عَلَى   الْجَيْشِ ، فَلَوْ كَانَ قَسْمُ الْأَخْمَاسِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ عَلَى   الْجَيْشِ وَاجِبًا لَفَعْلَهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَمَّا   فَتَحَ مَكَّةَ  ، قَالُوا : وَكَذَلِكَ غَنَائِمُ هَوَازِنَ  فِي غَزْوَةِ حُنَيْنٍ  ، أَعْطَى مِنْهَا عَطَايَا عَظِيمَةً جِدًّا ، وَلَمْ يُعْطِ الْأَنْصَارَ  مِنْهَا   مَعَ أَنَّهُمْ مِنْ خِيَارِ الْمُجَاهِدِينَ الْغَازِينَ مَعَهُ صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَقَدْ أَشَارَ لِعَطَايَاهُ مِنْ غَنَائِمِ  هَوَازِنَ  فِي وَقْعَةِ حُنَيْنٍ  الشَّيْخُ أَحْمَدُ الْبَدَوِيُّ الشِّنْقِيطِيُّ  فِي نَظْمِهِ لِلْمَغَازِي فِي غَزْوَةِ حُنَيْنٍ  بِقَوْلِهِ : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 

 [ ص: 57 ] 
**أَعْطَى عَطَايَا شَهِدَتْ بِالْكَرَمِ يَوْمَئِذٍ لَهُ وَلَمْ تُجَمْجَمِ     أَعْطَى عَطَايَا أَخْجَلَتْ دَلْحَ الدِّيَمْ 
إِذْ مَلَأَتْ رَحْبَ الْغَضَا مِنَ النَّعَمْ     زُهَاءَ أَلْفَيْ نَاقَةٍ مِنْهَا وَمَا 
مَلَأَ بَيْنَ جَبَلَيْنِ غَنَمَا     لِرَجُلٍ وَبَلِهٍ مَا لِحَلْقِهِ 
مِنْهَا وَمِنْ رَقِيقِهِ وَوَرْقِهِ* *إِلَخْ . . . 

قَالُوا : لَوْ كَانَ يَجِبُ قَسْمُ الْأَخْمَاسِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ عَلَى   الْجَيْشِ الَّذِي غَنِمَهَا ، لَمَا أَعْطَى صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ أَلْفَيْ نَاقَةٍ مِنْ غَنَائِمِ هَوَازِنَ  لِغَيْرِ الْغُزَاةِ ، وَلَمَا أَعْطَى مَا مَلَأَ بَيْنَ جَبَلَيْنِ مِنَ الْغَنَمِ  لِصَفْوَانَ بْنِ أُمَيَّةَ  ، وَفِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ أَعْطَى الْأَقْرَعَ بْنَ حَابِسٍ التَّمِيمِيَّ  مِائَةً مِنَ الْإِبِلِ ، وَكَذَلِكَ عُيَيْنَةُ بْنُ حِصْنٍ الْفَزَارِيُّ  ، حَتَّى غَارَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ الْعَبَّاسُ بْنُ مِرْدَاسٍ السُّلَمِيُّ  ، وَقَالَ فِي ذَلِكَ شِعْرَهُ الْمَشْهُورَ : [ الْمُتَقَارِبُ ] 


**أَتَجْعَلُ نَهْبِي وَنَهْبَ الْعَبِيدِ     بَيْنَ عُيَيْنَةَ وَالْأَقْرَعِ 
فَمَا كَانَ حِصْنٌ وَلَا حَابِسٌ     يَفُوقَانِ مِرْدَاسَ فِي مَجْمَعِ 
وَمَا كُنْتُ دُونَ امْرِئٍ مِنْهُمَا     وَمَنْ تَضَعِ الْيَوْمَ لَا يُرْفَعِ 
وَقَدْ كُنْتُ فِي الْحَرْبِ ذَا تُدْرَإٍ     فَلَمْ أُعْطَ شَيْئًا وَلَمْ أُمْنَعِ 
إِلَّا أَبَاعِيرَ أُعْطِيتُهَا     عَدِيدَ قَوَائِمِهِ الْأَرْبَعِ 
وَكَانَتْ نِهَابًا تَلَافَيْتُهَا     بِكَرِّي عَلَى الْمُهْرِ فِي الْأَجْرَعِ 
وَإِيقَاظِيَ الْقَوْمَ إِنْ يَرْقُدُوا     إِذَا هَجَعَ النَّاسُ لَمْ أَهْجَعِ 
**قَالُوا : فَلَوْ كَانَ قَسْمُ الْأَخْمَاسِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ عَلَى الْجَيْشِ الْغَانِمِينَ وَاجِبًا ، لَمَا فُضِّلَ الْأَقْرَعُ  وَعُيَيْنَةُ  فِي الْعَطَاءِ مِنَ الْغَنِيمَةِ عَلَى الْعَبَّاسِ بْنِ مِرْدَاسٍ  فِي   أَوَّلِ الْأَمْرِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَقُولَ شِعْرَهُ الْمَذْكُورَ ،  وَأُجِيبَ  مِنْ جِهَةِ الْجُمْهُورِ عَنْ هَذِهِ الِاحْتِجَاجَات  ِ :  فَالْجَوَابُ  عَنْ آيَةِ يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْأَنْفَالِ هُوَ مَا قَدَّمْنَا مِنْ أَنَّهَا مَنْسُوخَةٌ بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا غَنِمْتُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ الْآيَةَ [ 8 \ 41 ] ، وَنَسَبَهُ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  لِجُمْهُورِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَالْجَوَابُ عَمَّا وَقَعَ فِي فَتْحِ مَكَّةَ  مِنْ أَوْجُهٍ : 

الْأَوَّلُ : أَنَّ بَعْضَ الْعُلَمَاءِ زَعَمُوا أَنَّ مَكَّةَ  لَمْ تُفْتَحْ عَنْوَةً ، وَلَكِنَّ أَهْلَهَا أَخَذُوا الْأَمَانَ مِنْهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِهَذَا  الشَّافِعِيُّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ . 

وَاسْتَدَلَّ قَائِلُوا هَذَا الْقَوْلِ بِقَوْلِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَنْ دَخَلَ دَارَ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ فَهُوَ آمِنٌ   " ، وَهُوَ   [ ص: 58 ] ثَابِتٌ فِي الصَّحِيحِ ، وَهَذَا الْخِلَافُ فِي مَكَّةَ  هَلْ   أَخَذَهَا النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنْوَةً ؟   وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الْجُمْهُورِ ، أَوْ أَخَذَ لَهَا الْأَمَانَ ; وَالْأَمَانُ   شِبْهُ الصُّلْحِ ، عَقَدَهُ الشَّيْخُ أَحْمَدُ الْبَدَوِيُّ الشِّنْقِيطِيُّ  فِي مَغَازِيهِ بِقَوْلِهِ : فِي غَزْوَةِ الْفَتْحِ يَعْنِي مَكَّةَ    : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 

وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِيهَا فَقِيلَ أَمِنَتْ وَقِيلَ عَنْوَةً وَكَرْهًا   أُخِذَتْ وَالْحَقُّ أَنَّهَا فُتِحَتْ عَنْوَةً كَمَا سَيَأْتِي   تَحْقِيقُهُ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ ، وَمِنْ أَظْهَرِ الْأَجْوِبَةِ عَمَّا   وَقَعَ فِي فَتْحِ مَكَّةَ  ، أَنَّ مَكَّةَ  لَيْسَتْ   كَغَيْرِهَا مِنَ الْبِلَادِ ; لِأَنَّهَا حَرَامٌ بِحُرْمَةِ اللَّهِ   مِنْ يَوْمِ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ،   وَإِنَّمَا أُحِلَّتْ لَهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سَاعَةً   مِنْ نَهَارٍ ، وَلَمْ تَحِلَّ لِأَحَدٍ قَبْلَهُ وَلَا بَعْدَهُ ، وَمَا   كَانَ بِهَذِهِ الْمَثَابَةِ ، فَلَيْسَ كَغَيْرِهِ مِنَ الْبِلَادِ   الَّتِي لَيْسَتْ لَهَا هَذِهِ الْحُرْمَةُ الْعَظِيمَةُ . 

وَأَمَّا مَا وَقَعَ فِي قِصَّةِ حُنَيْنٍ  فَالْجَوَابُ   عَنْهُ ظَاهِرٌ ، وَهُوَ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ اسْتَطَابَ نُفُوسَ الْغُزَاةِ عَنِ الْغَنِيمَةِ ; لِيُؤَلِّفَ   بِهَا قُلُوبَ الْمُؤَلَّفَةِ قُلُوبُهُمْ لِأَجْلِ الْمَصْلَحَةِ   الْعَامَّةِ لِلْإِسْلَامِ وَالْمُسْلِمِين  َ ، وَيَدُلُّ عَلَى ذَلِكَ   أَنَّهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَمَّا سَمِعَ أَنَّ بَعْضَ الْأَنْصَارِ  قَالَ : يَمْنَعُنَا وَيُعْطِي قُرَيْشًا  ،   وَسُيُوفُنَا تَقْطُرُ مِنْ دِمَائِهِمْ ، جَمَعَهُمُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَكَلَّمَهُمْ كَلَامَهُ الْمَشْهُورَ   الْبَالِغَ فِي الْحُسْنِ ، وَمِنْ جُمْلَتِهِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهُمْ : " أَلَا تَرْضَوْنَ يَا مَعْشَرَ الْأَنْصَارِ  أَنْ   يَذْهَبَ النَّاسُ بِالشَّاءِ وَالْبَعِيرِ وَتَرْجِعُونَ بِرَسُولِ   اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَى رِحَالِكُمْ   " ،   إِلَى آخِرِ كَلَامِهِ ، فَرَضِيَ الْقَوْمُ ، وَطَابَتْ نُفُوسُهُمْ ،   وَقَالُوا : رَضِينَا بِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   قِسْمًا وَحَظًّا ، وَهَذَا ثَابِتٌ فِي الصَّحِيحِ ، وَنَوَّهَ  الشَّيْخُ  أَحْمَدُ الْبَدَوِيُّ الشِّنْقِيطِيُّ  فِي مَغَازِيهِ بِحُسْنِ هَذَا الْكَلَامِ الَّذِي خَاطَبَهُمْ بِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِقَوْلِهِ : فِي غَزْوَةِ حُنَيْنٍ    : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 


**وَوَكَّلَ الْأَنْصَارَ خَيْرَ الْعَالَمِينَ     لِدِينِهِمْ إِذْ أَلَّفَ الْمُؤَلَّفِينَ 
فَوَجَدُوا عَلَيْهِ أَنْ مَنَعَهُمْ     فَأَرْسَلَ النَّبِيُّ مَنْ جَمَعَهُمْ 
وَقَالَ قَوْلًا كَالْفَرِيدِ الْمُؤْنَقِ     عَنْ نَظْمِهِ ضَعُفَ سِلْكُ مَنْطِقِي 
**فَالْحَاصِلُ   أَنَّ أَرْبَعَةَ أَخْمَاسِ الْغَنِيمَةِ الَّتِي أَوْجَفَ الْجَيْشُ   عَلَيْهَا الْخَيْلَ وَالرِّكَابَ لِلْغُزَاةِ الْغَانِمِينَ عَلَى   التَّحْقِيقِ ، الَّذِي لَا شَكَّ فِيهِ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الْجُمْهُورِ . 

وَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ الْجَوَابَ عَنْ حُجَجِ الْمُخَالِفِينَ فِي ذَلِكَ ;   وَمِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ مَنْ يَقُولُ : لَا يَجُوزُ لِلْإِمَامِ أَنْ   يُنْفِّلَ أَحَدًا شَيْئًا مِنْ هَذِهِ الْأَخْمَاسِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ ;   لِأَنَّهَا مِلْكٌ لِلْغَانِمِينَ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ مَالِكٍ    . 

 [ ص: 59 ] وَذَهَبَ  بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ إِلَى  أَنَّ لِلْإِمَامِ أَنْ يُنْفِّلَ مِنْهَا  بَعْضَ الشَّيْءِ  بِاجْتِهَادِهِ ، وَهُوَ أَظْهَرُ دَلِيلًا ، وَسَيَأْتِي  لَهُ زِيَادَةُ  إِيضَاحٍ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ الثَّانِيَةُ : هِيَ تَحْقِيقُ الْمَقَامِ فِي مَصَارِفِ الْخُمُسِ الَّذِي يُؤْخَذُ مِنَ الْغَنِيمَةِ قَبْلَ الْقِسْمَةِ     ; فَظَاهِرُ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّهُ يُجْعَلُ سِتَّةَ  أَنْصِبَاءَ  : نُصِيبٍ لِلَّهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا ، وَنَصِيبٍ لِلرَّسُولِ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَنَصِيبٍ لِذِي الْقُرْبَى ،  وَنَصِيبٍ لِلْيَتَامَى  ، وَنَصِيبٍ لِلْمَسَاكِينِ ، وَنَصِيبٍ لِابْنِ  السَّبِيلِ . 

وَبِهَذَا قَالَ بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ : قَالَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ الرَّازِيُّ  ، عَنِ الرَّبِيعِ  ، عَنْ  أَبِي الْعَالِيَةِ الرِّيَاحِيِّ  ، قَالَ : " كَانَ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُؤْتَى   بِالْغَنِيمَةِ فَيُخَمِّسُهَا عَلَى خَمْسَةٍ تَكُونُ أَرْبَعَةُ   أَخْمَاسٍ مِنْهَا لِمَنْ شَهِدَهَا ، ثُمَّ يُؤْخَذُ الْخُمُسُ فَيَضْرِبُ   بِيَدِهِ فِيهِ ، فَيَأْخُذُ الَّذِي قَبَضَ كَفَّهُ ، فَيَجْعَلُهُ   لِلْكَعْبَةِ وَهُوَ سَهْمُ اللَّهِ ، ثُمَّ يُقَسِّمُ مَا بَقِيَ عَلَى   خَمْسَةِ أَسْهُمٍ ، فَيَكُونُ سَهْمٌ لِلرَّسُولِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ ، وَسَهْمٌ لِذِي الْقُرْبَى ، وَسَهْمٌ لِلْيَتَامَى ،   وَسَهْمٌ لِلْمَسَاكِينِ ، وَسَهْمٌ لِابْنِ السَّبِيلِ   . 

وَعَلَى هَذَا الْقَوْلِ فَنَصِيبُ اللَّهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا يُجْعَلُ   لِلْكَعْبَةِ ، وَلَا يَخْفَى ضَعْفُ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ لِعَدَمِ الدَّلِيلِ   عَلَيْهِ . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ مَنْ قَالَ بِهَذَا الْقَوْلِ : إِنَّ نَصِيبَ اللَّهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا يُرَدُّ عَلَى ذَوِي الْحَاجَةِ . 

وَالتَّحْقِيقُ أَنَّ نَصِيبَ اللَّهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا ، وَنَصِيبَ   الرَّسُولِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَاحِدٌ ، وَذِكْرُ اسْمِهِ   جَلَّ وَعَلَا اسْتِفْتَاحُ كَلَامٍ لِلتَّعْظِيمِ ، وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ   بِهَذَا الْقَوْلِ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُ الضَّحَّاكُ    . وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ النَّخَعِيِّ  ،  وَالْحَسَنِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْحَنَفِيَّةِ  ،  وَالْحَسَنِ الْبَصْرِيِّ  ،  وَالشَّعْبِيِّ  ،  وَعَطَاءِ بْنِ أَبِي رَبَاحٍ  ،  وَعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ بُرَيْدَةَ  ، وَقَتَادَةَ  ، وَمُغِيرَةَ  وَغَيْرِ وَاحِدٍ كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُمُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ    . 

وَالدَّلِيلُ عَلَى صِحَّةِ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ مَا رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  بِإِسْنَادٍ صَحِيحٍ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ شَقِيقٍ  ، عَنْ رَجُلٍ ، قَالَ : أَتَيْتُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ بِوَادِي الْقُرَى  ،   وَهُوَ يَعْرِضُ فَرَسًا ، فَقُلْتُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ مَا تَقُولُ   فِي الْغَنِيمَةِ ؟ فَقَالَ : " لِلَّهِ خُمُسُهَا ، وَأَرْبَعَةُ   أَخْمَاسِهَا لِلْجَيْشِ " ، قُلْتُ : فَمَا أَحَدٌ أَوْلَى بِهِ مِنْ   أَحَدٍ ؟ قَالَ : " لَا وَلَا السَّهْمُ تَسْتَخْرِجُهُ مِنْ جَيْبِكَ   لَسْتَ أَحَقَّ بِهِ مِنْ أَخِيكَ الْمُسْلِمِ   " ، وَهَذَا دَلِيلٌ وَاضِحٌ عَلَى مَا ذَكَرْنَا . 

وَيُؤَيِّدُهُ أَيْضًا مَا رَوَاهُ  الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  عَنِ  الْمِقْدَامِ بْنِ مَعْدِيكَرِبَ الْكِنْدِيِّ  ، أَنَّهُ جَلَسَ مَعَ  عُبَادَةَ بْنِ الصَّامِتِ  ،  وَأَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ  ، وَالْحَارِثِ بْنِ مُعَاوِيَةَ الْكِنْدِيِّ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ ، فَتَذَاكَرُوا   [ ص: 60 ] حَدِيثَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَقَالَ  أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ  لِعُبَادَةَ    : يَا عُبَادَةُ    : يَا عُبَادَةُ  كَلِمَاتُ   رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي غَزْوَةِ كَذَا   وَكَذَا فِي شَأْنِ الْأَخْمَاسِ ، فَقَالَ عُبَادَةُ : إِنَّ رَسُولَ   اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ صَلَّى بِهِمْ فِي غَزْوَةٍ   إِلَى بَعِيرٍ مِنَ الْمَغْنَمِ ; فَلَمَّا سَلَّمَ قَامَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَتَنَاوَلَ وَبَرَةً بَيْنَ   أُنْمُلَتَيْهِ ، فَقَالَ : " إِنَّ هَذِي مِنْ غَنَائِمِكُمْ ، وَإِنَّهُ   لَيْسَ لِي فِيهَا إِلَّا نَصِيبِي مَعَكُمُ الْخُمُسُ ، وَالْخُمُسُ   مَرْدُودٌ عَلَيْكُمْ ، فَأَدُّوا الْخَيْطَ وَالْمَخِيطَ وَأَكْبَرَ مِنْ   ذَلِكَ وَأَصْغَرَ ، وَلَا تَغُلُّوا فَإِنَّ الْغُلُولَ عَارٌ وَنَارٌ   عَلَى أَصْحَابِهِ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ ، وَجَاهِدُوا النَّاسَ فِي   اللَّهِ الْقَرِيبَ وَالْبَعِيدَ ، وَلَا تُبَالُوا فِي اللَّهِ لَوْمَةَ   لَائِمٍ ، وَأَقِيمُوا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فِي السَّفَرِ وَالْحَضَرِ ،   وَجَاهِدُوا فِي اللَّهِ ، فَإِنَّ الْجِهَادَ بَابٌ مِنْ أَبْوَابِ   الْجَنَّةِ عَظِيمٌ يُنْجِي اللَّهُ بِهِ مِنَ الْهَمِّ وَالْغَمِّ   " . 

قَالَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  بَعْدَ أَنْ سَاقَ حَدِيثَ أَحْمَدَ  هَذَا عَنْ  عُبَادَةَ بْنِ الصَّامِتِ    : هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ عَظِيمٌ ، وَلَمْ أَرَهُ فِي شَيْءٍ مِنَ الْكُتُبِ السِّتَّةِ مِنْ هَذَا الْوَجْهِ ، وَلَكِنْ رَوَى  الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  أَيْضًا ، وَأَبُو دَاوُدَ  ،  وَالنَّسَائِيُّ  مِنْ حَدِيثِ  عَمْرِو بْنِ شُعَيْبٍ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَدِّهِ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو  ، عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نَحْوَهُ فِي قِصَّةِ الْخُمُسِ ، وَالنَّهْيِ عَنِ الْغُلُولِ . 

وَعَنْ  عَمْرِو بْنِ عَبَسَةَ    : أَنَّ   رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ صَلَّى بِهِمْ إِلَى   بَعِيرٍ مِنَ الْمَغْنَمِ ، فَلَمَّا سَلَّمَ أَخَذَ وَبَرَةً مِنْ هَذَا   الْبَعِيرِ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : " وَلَا يَحِلُّ لِي مِنْ غَنَائِمِكُمْ  مِثْلُ  هَذِهِ إِلَّا الْخُمُسُ ، وَالْخُمُسُ مَرْدُودٌ عَلَيْكُمْ   " رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  ،  وَالنَّسَائِيُّ    . 

فَإِذَا عَرَفْتَ أَنَّ التَّحْقِيقَ أَنَّ الْخُمُسَ فِي حَيَاةِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، يُقَسَّمُ خَمْسَةَ أَسْهُمٍ     ; لِأَنَّ اسْمَ اللَّهِ ذُكِرَ لِلتَّعْظِيمِ وَافْتِتَاحِ الْكَلَامِ   بِهِ ، مَعَ أَنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ مَمْلُوكٌ لَهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا ، فَاعْلَمْ   أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ يَصْرِفُ   نَصِيبَهُ ، الَّذِي هُوَ خُمُسُ الْخُمُسِ ، فِي مَصَالِحِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ   . بِدَلِيلِ قَوْلِهِ فِي الْأَحَادِيثِ الَّتِي ذَكَرْنَاهَا آنِفًا : "  وَالْخُمُسُ مَرْدُودٌ عَلَيْكُمْ   " ، وَهُوَ الْحَقُّ . 

وَيَدُلُّ لَهُ مَا ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ : مِنْ أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَأْخُذُ قُوتَ سَنَتِهِ مِنْ فَيْءِ بَنِيَ النَّضِيرِ  ، كَمَا سَيَأْتِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى . 

وَأَمَّا بَعْدَ وَفَاتِهِ ، وَانْتِقَالِهِ إِلَى الرَّفِيقِ الْأَعْلَى   صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ وَسَلَامُهُ عَلَيْهِ ; فَإِنَّ بَعْضَ الْعُلَمَاءِ   يَقُولُ بِسُقُوطِ نَصِيبِهِ بِوَفَاتِهِ . 

وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِذَلِكَ : أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ ، وَاخْتَارَهُ  ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ    . 

وَزَادَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  سُقُوطَ سَهْمِ ذَوِي الْقُرْبَى أَيْضًا بِوَفَاتِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   .
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (102)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْفَالِ (4)
صـ 61 إلى صـ 65


وَالصَّحِيحُ أَنَّ نَصِيبَهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بَاقٍ ،   وَأَنَّ إِمَامَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ يَصْرِفُهُ فِيمَا كَانَ يَصْرِفُهُ فِيهِ     [ ص: 61 ] رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ مَصَالِحِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ يَكُونُ نَصِيبُهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِمَنْ يَلِي الْأَمْرَ بَعْدَهُ ، وَرُوِيَ عَنْ أَبِي بَكْرٍ  ، وَعَلِيٍّ  ، وَقَتَادَةَ  ، وَجَمَاعَةٍ ، قَالَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ    : وَجَاءَ فِيهِ حَدِيثٌ مَرْفُوعٌ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : وَالظَّاهِرُ أَنَّ هَذَا   الْقَوْلَ رَاجِعٌ فِي الْمَعْنَى إِلَى مَا ذَكَرْنَا أَنَّهُ الصَّحِيحُ ،   وَأَنَّ مَعْنَى كَوْنِهِ لِمَنْ يَلِي الْأَمْرَ بَعْدَهُ ، أَنَّهُ   يَصْرِفُهُ فِيمَا كَانَ يَصْرِفُهُ فِيهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ ، وَالنَّبِيُّ قَالَ : " الْخُمُسُ مَرْدُودٌ عَلَيْكُمْ   " وَهُوَ وَاضِحٌ كَمَا تَرَى . 

وَلَا يَخْفَى أَنَّ كُلَّ الْأَقْوَالِ فِي نَصِيبِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بَعْدَ وَفَاتِهِ رَاجِعَةٌ إِلَى شَيْءٍ وَاحِدٍ ; وَهُوَ صَرْفُهُ فِي مَصَالِحِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ . 

وَقَدْ كَانَ الْخُلَفَاءُ الرَّاشِدُونَ الْمَهْدِيُّونَ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ   عَنْهُمْ - يَصْرِفُونَهُ فِيمَا كَانَ يَصْرِفُهُ فِيهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . 

وَكَانَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ  ، وَعُمَرُ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا يَصْرِفَانِهِ فِي الْكُرَاعِ وَالسِّلَاحِ . 

وَجُمْهُورُ الْعُلَمَاءِ عَلَى أَنَّ نَصِيبَ ذَوِي الْقُرْبَى بَاقٍ ،   وَلَمْ يَسْقُطْ بِمَوْتِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . 

وَاخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِيهِ مِنْ ثَلَاثِ جِهَاتٍ : 

الْأُولَى : هَلْ يَسْقُطُ بِوَفَاتِهِ أَوْ لَا ؟ 

وَقَدْ ذَكَرْنَا أَنَّ الصَّحِيحَ عَدَمُ السُّقُوطِ ، خِلَافًا لِأَبِي حَنِيفَةَ . 

الثَّانِيَةُ : فِي الْمُرَادِ بِذِي الْقُرْبَى   . 

الثَّالِثَةُ : هَلْ يُفَضَّلُ ذَكَرُهُمْ عَلَى أُنْثَاهُمْ أَوْ لَا ؟ 

أَمَّا ذَوُو الْقُرْبَى : فَهُمْ بَنُو هَاشِمٍ  ، وَبَنُو الْمُطَّلِبِ    ; عَلَى أَظْهَرِ الْأَقْوَالِ دَلِيلًا ، وَإِلَيْهِ ذَهَبُ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  ،  وَأَحْمَدُ بْنُ حَنْبَلٍ  ،  وَأَبُو ثَوْرٍ  ، وَمُجَاهِدٌ  ، وَقَتَادَةُ  ،  وَابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ  ،  وَمُسْلِمُ بْنُ خَالِدٍ    . 

قَالَ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  فِي صَحِيحِهِ ، فِي كِتَابِ " فَرْضِ الْخُمُسِ " . 

حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا اللَّيْثُ  ، عَنْ عُقَيْلٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ شِهَابٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ  ، عَنْ  جُبَيْرِ بْنِ مُطْعِمٍ  ، قَالَ : مَشَيْتُ أَنَا  وَعُثْمَانُ بْنُ عَفَّانَ  إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَقُلْنَا : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَعْطَيْتَ بَنِي الْمُطَّلِبِ  وَتَرَكْتَنَا ، وَنَحْنُ وَهَمَ مِنْكَ بِمَنْزِلَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ ، فَقَالَ   [ ص: 62 ] رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنَّمَا بَنُو الْمُطَّلِبِ  ، وَبَنُو هَاشِمٍ  شَيْءٌ وَاحِدٌ   " . 

قَالَ اللَّيْثَ    : حَدَّثَنِي يُونُسُ  وَزَادَ قَالَ جُبَيْرٌ    : وَلَمْ يُقَسِّمِ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِبَنِي عَبْدِ شَمْسٍ  ، وَلَا لِبَنِي نَوْفَلٍ    . اهـ . 

وَقَالَ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  أَيْضًا فِي الْمَغَازِي : حَدَّثَنَا  يَحْيَى بْنُ بُكَيْرٍ  ، حَدَّثَنَا اللَّيْثُ  ، عَنْ يُونُسَ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ شِهَابٍ  ، عَنْ  سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ  ، أَنَّ  جُبَيْرَ بْنَ مُطْعِمٍ  أَخْبَرَهُ ، قَالَ : مَشَيْتُ أَنَا  وَعُثْمَانُ بْنُ عَفَّانَ  إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَقُلْنَا : أَعْطَيْتَ بَنِي الْمُطَّلِبِ  مِنْ خُمُسِ خَيْبَرَ  ، وَتَرَكْتَنَا ، وَنَحْنُ بِمَنْزِلَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْكَ ، فَقَالَ : " إِنَّمَا بَنُو هَاشِمٍ  ، وَبَنُو الْمُطَّلِبِ  شَيْءٌ وَاحِدٌ " ، قَالَ جُبَيْرٌ : لَمْ يُقَسِّمِ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِبَنِي عَبْدِ شَمْسٍ  ، وَبَنِي نَوْفَلٍ  شَيْئًا اهـ . 

وَإِيضَاحُ كَوْنِهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِمَنْزِلَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ : أَنَّ  جُبَيْرَ بْنَ مُطْعِمِ بْنِ عَدِيِّ بْنِ نَوْفَلِ بْنِ عَبْدِ مَنَافٍ  ،  وَعُثْمَانَ بْنَ عَفَّانَ بْنِ أَبِي الْعَاصِ بْنِ عَبْدِ شَمْسِ بْنِ عَبْدِ مَنَافٍ    . 

فَأَوْلَادُ عَبْدِ مَنَافِ بْنِ قُصَيٍّ  أَرْبَعَةٌ : 

هَاشِمٌ ، وَالْمُطَّلِبُ ، وَعَبْدُ شَمْسٍ . 

وَهُمْ : أَشِقَّاءُ أُمِّهِمْ : عَاتِكَةَ ، بِنْتِ مُرَّةَ بْنِ هِلَالٍ السُّلَمِيَّةَ  ، إِحْدَى عَوَاتِكِ سُلَيْمٍ ; اللَّاتِي هُنَّ جَدَّاتُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَهُنَّ ثَلَاثٌ : 

هَذِهِ الَّتِي ذَكَرْنَا . 

وَالثَّانِيَةُ : عَمَّتُهَا ; وَهِيَ : عَاتِكَةُ بِنْتُ هِلَالٍ  الَّتِي هِيَ أُمُّ عَبْدِ مَنَافٍ . 

وَالثَّالِثَةُ : بِنْتُ أَخِي الْأُولَى ; وَهِيَ عَاتِكَةُ بِنْتُ الْأَوْقَصِ بْنِ مُرَّةَ بْنِ هِلَالٍ  ، وَهِيَ أُمُّ وَهْبٍ ، وَالِدِ آمِنَةَ ، أُمِّ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . 

وَرَابِعُ أَوْلَادِ عَبْدِ مَنَافٍ : نَوْفَلُ بْنُ عَبْدِ مَنَافٍ  ، وَأُمُّهُ : وَاقِدَةُ بِنْتُ أَبِي عَدِيٍّ  ، وَاسْمُهُ نَوْفَلُ بْنُ عُبَادَةَ بْنِ مَازِنِ بْنِ صَعْصَعَةَ    . 

قَالَ الشَّيْخُ أَحْمَدُ الْبَدَوِيُّ الشِّنْقِيطِيُّ  فِي نَظْمِهِ عَمُودِ النَّسَبِ : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 


**عَبْدُ مَنَافٍ قَمَرُ الْبَطْحَاءِ* *
**أَرْبَعَةٌ بَنُوهُ هَؤُلَاءِ* *
**مُطَّلِبٌ ، وَهَاشِمٌ ، وَنَوْفَلُ* *
**وَعَبْدُ شَمْسٍ ، هَاشِمٌ لَا يُجْهَلُ* *وَقَالَ فِي بَيَانِ عَوَاتِكِ سُلَيْمٍ اللَّاتِي هُنَّ جَدَّاتٌ لَهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 


**عَوَاتِكُ النَّبِيِّ : أُمُّ وَهْبِ* *
**وَأُمُّ هَاشِمٍ ، وَأُمُّ النَّدْبِ* *
**عَبْدِ مَنَافٍ ، وَذِهِ الْأَخِيرِهْ* *
**عَمَّةُ عَمَّةِ الْأُولَى الصَّغِيرَهْ* * [ ص: 63 ] 
**وَهُنَّ بِالتَّرْتِيبِ ذَا لِذِي الرِّجَالِ* *
**الْأَوْقَصِ بْنِ مُرَّةَ بْنِ هِلَالِ* *فَبِهَذَا الَّذِي بَيَّنَّا يَتَّضِحُ أَنَّ الصَّحِيحَ أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِذِي الْقُرْبَى فِي الْآيَةِ : بَنُو هَاشِمٍ  ، وَبَنُو الْمُطَّلِبِ  دُونَ بَنِي عَبْدِ شَمْسٍ  ، وَبَنِي نَوْفَلٍ    . 

وَوَجْهُهُ أَنَّ بَنِي عَبْدِ شَمْسٍ  ، وَبَنِي نَوْفَلٍ  عَادَوُا الْهَاشِمِيِّين  َ ، وَظَاهَرُوا عَلَيْهِمْ قُرَيْشًا  ، فَصَارُوا كَالْأَبَاعِدِ مِنْهُمْ ; لِلْعَدَاوَةِ ، وَعَدَمِ النُّصْرَةِ . 

وَلِذَا قَالَ فِيهِمْ أَبُو طَالِبٍ    ; فِي لَامِيَّتِهِ الْمَشْهُورَةِ : [ الطَّوِيلُ ] 


**جَزَى اللَّهُ عَنَّا عَبَدَ شَمْسٍ ، وَنَوْفَلًا* *
**عُقُوبَةَ شَرٍّ ، عَاجِلٍ ، غَيْرِ آجِلِ* *
**بِمِيزَانِ قِسْطٍ لَا يَخِيسُ شَعِيرَةً* *
**لَهُ شَاهِدٌ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ ، غَيْرُ عَائِلِ* *
**لَقَدْ سَفِهَتْ أَحْلَامُ قَوْمٍ تَبَدَّلُوا* *
**بَنِي خَلَفٍ قَيْضًا بِنَا ، وَالْغَيَاطِلِ* *
**وَنَحْنُ الصَّمِيمُ مِنْ ذُؤَابَةِ هَاشِمٍ* *
**وَآلِ قُصَيٍّ فِي الْخُطُوبِ الْأَوَائِلِ* *بِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ الصَّحِيحِ الَّذِي ذَكَرْنَا : يَتَّضِحُ عَدَمُ صِحَّةِ قَوْلِ مَنْ قَالَ : بِأَنَّهُمْ بَنُو هَاشِمٍ  فَقَطْ ، وَقَوْلِ مَنْ قَالَ : إِنَّهُمْ قُرَيْشٌ  كُلُّهُمْ . 

وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِأَنَّهُمْ بَنُو هَاشِمٍ  فَقَطْ :  عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ  ،  وَزَيْدُ بْنُ أَرْقَمَ  ، وَمَالِكٌ  ،  وَالثَّوْرِيُّ  ، وَمُجَاهِدٌ  ، وَعَلِيُّ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ  ،  وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ُّ  ، وَغَيْرُهُمْ . 

وَقَدْ أَخْرَجَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  ، وَعَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ  ،  وَابْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ  ، وَمُسْلِمٌ  ،  وَابْنُ جَرِيرٍ  ، وَابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ  ،  وَابْنُ أَبِي حَاتِمٍ  ، وَابْنُ مَرْدَوَيْهِ  ، وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ُ  فِي سُنَنِهِ : عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    : أَنَّ نَجْدَةَ الْحَرُورِيَّ  كَتَبَ   إِلَيْهِ : يَسْأَلُهُ عَنْ ذَوِي الْقُرْبَى الَّذِينَ ذَكَرَ اللَّهُ ،   فَكَتَبَ إِلَيْهِ : إِنَّا كُنَّا نَرَى أَنَّا هُمْ ، فَأَبَى ذَلِكَ   عَلَيْنَا قَوْمُنَا ، وَقَالُوا : قُرَيْشٌ  كُلُّهَا ذَوُو قُرْبَى   . 

وَزِيَادَةُ قَوْلِهِ : وَقَالُوا : " قُرَيْشٌ  كُلُّهَا " تَفَرَّدَ بِهَا أَبُو مَعْشَرٍ  ، وَفِيهِ ضَعْفٌ . 

وَمَا قَدَّمْنَا مِنْ قَوْلِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ ، وَفِعْلِهِ الثَّابِتِ فِي الصَّحِيحِ : يُعَيِّنُ أَنَّهُمْ بَنُو هَاشِمٍ  ، وَالْمُطَّلِبِ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  الشَّافِعِيِّ   وَأَحْمَدَ بْنِ حَنْبَلٍ  ، وَكَثِيرٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ . 

فَإِذَا عَرَفْتَ أَنَّهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَضَى بِخُمُسِ الْخُمُسِ مِنْ غَنَائِمِ خَيْبَرَ  لِبَنِي هَاشِمٍ  وَالْمُطَّلِبِ ، وَأَنَّهُمْ هُمْ ذَوُو الْقُرْبَى الْمَذْكُورُونَ فِي الْآيَةِ . 

فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْعُلَمَاءَ اخْتَلَفُوا : هَلْ يُفَضَّلُ ذَكَرُهُمْ عَلَى أُنْثَاهُمْ ، أَوْ يُقَسَّمُ عَلَيْهِمْ بِالسَّوِيَّةِ ؟ 

فَذَهَبَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ إِلَى أَنَّهُ كَالْمِيرَاثِ ، لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ ; وَهَذَا هُوَ مَذْهَبُ   [ ص: 64 ]  أَحْمَدَ بْنِ حَنْبَلٍ  فِي أَصَحِّ الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ . 

قَالَ صَاحِبُ " الْإِنْصَافِ " : هَذَا الْمَذْهَبُ جَزَمَ بِهِ الْخِرَقِيُّ  ،   وَصَاحِبُ " الْهِدَايَةِ " ، وَ " الْمُذْهَبِ " ، وَ " مَسْبُوكِ   الذَّهَبِ " ، وَ " الْعُمْدَةِ " ، وَ " الْوَجِيزِ " ، وَغَيْرِهِمْ ;   وَقَدَّمَهُ فِي " الرِّعَايَتَيْن  ِ " ، وَ " الْحَاوِيَيْنِ " ،   وَغَيْرِهِمْ ، وَصَحَّحَهُ فِي " الْبُلْغَةِ " ، وَ " النَّظْمِ " ،   وَغَيْرِهِمَا . 

وَعَنْهُ : الذَّكَرُ وَالْأُنْثَى ; سَوَاءٌ . قَدَّمَهُ ابْنُ رُزَيْنٍ  فِي   شَرْحِهِ ; وَأَطْلَقَهُمَا فِي " الْمُغْنِي " ، وَ " الشَّرْحِ " ، وَ "   الْمُحَرَّرِ " ، وَ " الْفُرُوعِ " ، اهـ مِنْ " الْإِنْصَافِ " . 

وَتَفْضِيلُ ذَكَرِهِمْ عَلَى أُنْثَاهُمُ الَّذِي هُوَ مَذْهَبُ  الْإِمَامِ أَحْمَدَ    : هُوَ مَذْهَبُ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  أَيْضًا . 

وَحُجَّةُ مَنْ قَالَ بِهَذَا الْقَوْلِ : أَنَّهُ سَهْمٌ اسْتُحِقَّ   بِقَرَابَةِ الْأَبِ شَرْعًا ; بِدَلِيلِ أَنَّ أَوْلَادَ عَمَّاتِهِ   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ،  كَالزُّبَيْرِ بْنِ الْعَوَّامِ  ، وَعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي أُمَيَّةَ      ; لَمْ يَقْسِمْ لَهُمْ فِي خُمُسِ الْخُمُسِ ، وَكَوْنُهُ مُسْتَحِقًّا   بِقَرَابَةِ الْأَبِ خَاصَّةً يَجْعَلُهُ كَالْمِيرَاثِ ; فَيُفَضَّلُ   فِيهِ الذَّكَرُ عَلَى الْأُنْثَى . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : ذَكَرُهُمْ وَأُنْثَاهُمْ سَوَاءٌ . 

وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِهِ الْمُزَنِيُّ    :  وَأَبُو ثَوْرٍ  ، وَابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ    . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : وَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ أَظْهَرُ   عِنْدِي ; لِأَنَّ تَفْضِيلَ الذَّكَرِ عَلَى الْأُنْثَى يَحْتَاجُ إِلَى   دَلِيلٍ ، وَلَمْ يَقُمْ عَلَيْهِ فِي هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ دَلِيلٌ ،   وَلَمْ يَنْقُلْ أَحَدٌ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   ، أَنَّهُ فَضَّلَ ذَكَرَهُمْ عَلَى أُنْثَاهُمْ فِي خُمُسِ الْخُمُسِ . 

وَالدَّلِيلُ عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ كَالْمِيرَاثِ : أَنَّ الِابْنَ   مِنْهُمْ يَأْخُذُ نَصِيبَهُ مَعَ وُجُودِ أَبِيهِ ، وَجَدِّهِ اهـ . 

وَصَغِيرُهُمْ ، وَكَبِيرُهُمْ سَوَاءٌ ; وَجُمْهُورُ الْعُلَمَاءِ   الْقَائِلِينَ بِنَصِيبِ الْقَرَابَةِ عَلَى أَنَّهُ يُقَسَّمُ عَلَى   جَمِيعِهِمْ ; وَلَمْ يُتْرَكْ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدٌ خِلَافًا لِقَوْمٍ . 

وَالظَّاهِرُ شُمُولُ غَنِيِّهِمْ ، خِلَافًا لِمَنْ خَصَّصَ بِهِ   فُقَرَاءَهُمْ ; لِأَنَّهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَمْ   يُخَصِّصْ بِهِ فُقَرَاءَهُمْ ، بِخِلَافِ نَصِيبِ الْيَتَامَى ،   وَالْمَسَاكِينِ ، وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ . 

فَالظَّاهِرُ أَنَّهُ يُخَصَّصُ بِهِ فُقَرَاؤُهُمْ ، وَلَا شَيْءَ   لِأَغْنِيَائِهِ  مْ ، فَقَدْ بَانَ لَكَ مِمَّا تَقَدَّمَ أَنَّ مَذْهَبَ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  ، وَأَحْمَدَ  رَحِمَهُمَا   اللَّهُ فِي هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ : أَنَّ سَهْمَ اللَّهِ ، وَسَهْمَ   رَسُولِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَاحِدٌ ; وَأَنَّهُ بَعْدَ   وَفَاتِهِ يُصْرَفُ فِي مَصَالِحِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ; وَأَنَّ سَهْمَ   الْقَرَابَةِ لِبَنِي   [ ص: 65 ] هَاشِمٍ  ، وَبَنِي الْمُطَّلِبِ      ; لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ ، وَأَنَّهُ لِجَمِيعِهِمْ :   غَنِيِّهِمْ وَفَقِيرِهِمْ ، قَاتَلُوا أَمْ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوا ، وَأَنَّ   لِلذَّكَرِ مِنْهُمْ مِثْلَ حَظِّ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ ، وَأَنَّ   الْأَنْصِبَاءَ الثَّلَاثَةَ الْبَاقِيَةَ لِخُصُوصِ الْفُقَرَاءِ مِنَ   الْيَتَامَى ، وَالْمَسَاكِينِ ، وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ . 

وَمَذْهَبُ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ      : سُقُوطُ سَهْمِ الرَّسُولِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ،   وَسَهْمِ قَرَابَتِهِ بِمَوْتِهِ ، وَأَنَّ الْخُمُسَ يُقَسَّمُ عَلَى   الثَّلَاثَةِ الْبَاقِيَةِ   : الَّتِي هِيَ الْيَتَامَى ، وَالْمَسَاكِينُ ، وَابْنُ السَّبِيلِ . 

قَالَ : وَيَبْدَأُ مِنَ الْخُمُسِ بِإِصْلَاحِ الْقَنَاطِرِ ، وَبِنَاءِ   الْمَسَاجِدِ ، وَأَرْزَاقِ الْقُضَاةِ ، وَالْجُنْدِ ، وَرُوِيَ نَحْوُ   هَذَا عَنِ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  أَيْضًا . 

وَمَذْهَبُ  الْإِمَامِ مَالِكٍ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ أَنَّ أَمْرَ خُمُسِ الْغَنِيمَةِ مَوْكُولٌ إِلَى نَظَرِ الْإِمَامِ وَاجْتِهَادِهِ     ; فِيمَا يَرَاهُ مَصْلَحَةً ، فَيَأْخُذُ مِنْهُ مِنْ غَيْرِ تَقْدِيرٍ  ،  وَيُعْطِي الْقَرَابَةَ بِاجْتِهَادِهِ ، وَيَصْرِفُ الْبَاقِي فِي   مَصَالِحِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ . 

قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  فِي تَفْسِيرِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ الَّتِي نَحْنُ بِصَدَدِهَا : وَبِقَوْلِ مَالِكٍ  هَذَا : قَالَ الْخُلَفَاءُ الْأَرْبَعَةُ ، وَبِهِ عَمِلُوا ، وَعَلَيْهِ يَدُلُّ قَوْلُهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَالِي مِمَّا أَفَاءَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمْ إِلَّا الْخُمُسَ ، وَالْخُمُسُ مَرْدُودٌ عَلَيْكُمْ     " ، فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يُقَسِّمْهُ أَخْمَاسًا ، وَلَا أَثْلَاثًا ،   وَإِنَّمَا ذَكَرَ فِي الْآيَةِ مَنْ ذَكَرَ عَلَى وَجْهِ التَّنْبِيهِ   عَلَيْهِمْ ; لِأَنَّهُمْ مِنْ أَهَمِّ مَنْ يُدْفَعُ إِلَيْهِ . 

قَالَ  الزَّجَّاجُ    : مُحْتَجًّا لِمَالِكٍ  ، قَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ : يَسْأَلُونَكَ   مَاذَا يُنْفِقُونَ قُلْ مَا أَنْفَقْتُمْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَلِلْوَالِدَيْ  نِ   وَالْأَقْرَبِين  َ وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ   [ 2 \ 215 ] . 

وَلِلرَّجُلِ جَائِزٌ بِإِجْمَاعِ الْعُلَمَاءِ أَنَّ يُنْفِقَ فِي غَيْرِ هَذِهِ الْأَصْنَافِ ، إِذَا رَأَى ذَلِكَ ، وَذَكَرَ  النَّسَائِيُّ  عَنْ عَطَاءٍ  ، قَالَ : " خُمُسُ   اللَّهِ ، وَخُمُسُ رَسُولِهِ وَاحِدٌ ، كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَحْمِلُ مِنْهُ ، وَيُعْطِي مِنْهُ ،   وَيَضَعُهُ حَيْثُ شَاءَ   " اهـ مِنَ الْقُرْطُبِيِّ    . 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  فِي  تَفْسِيرِ  هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ مَا نَصُّهُ : " وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ  : إِنَّ  الْخُمُسَ يَتَصَرَّفُ فِيهِ الْإِمَامُ بِالْمَصْلَحَةِ  لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ ،  كَمَا يَتَصَرَّفُ فِي مَالِ الْفَيْءِ . 

وَقَالَ شَيْخُنَا الْعَلَّامَةُ ابْنُ تَيْمِيَةَ    : رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ وَهَذَا قَوْلُ مَالِكٍ  ، وَأَكْثَرُ السَّلَفِ ، وَهُوَ أَصَحُّ الْأَقْوَالِ اهـ مِنِ ابْنِ كَثِيرٍ    . 

وَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ هُوَ رَأْيُ  الْبُخَارِيِّ  بِدَلِيلِ قَوْلِهِ : بَابُ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى : فَأَنَّ لِلَّهِ خُمُسَهُ وَلِلرَّسُولِ ، يَعْنِي لِلرَّسُولِ قَسْمُ ذَلِكَ .
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (103)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْفَالِ (5)
صـ 66 إلى صـ 70

وَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ : " إِنَّمَا أَنَا قَاسِمٌ ، وَخَازِنٌ ، وَاللَّهُ يُعْطِي   " ، ثُمَّ سَاقَ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  أَحَادِيثَ الْبَابِ ، فِي كَوْنِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَاسِمًا بِأَمْرِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : وَهَذَا الْقَوْلُ قَوِيٌّ ،   وَسَتَأْتِي لَهُ أَدِلَّةٌ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ فِي الْمَسْأَلَةِ الَّتِي   بَعْدَ هَذَا ، وَلَكِنَّ أَقْرَبَ الْأَقْوَالِ لِلسَّلَامَةِ هُوَ   الْعَمَلُ بِظَاهِرِ الْآيَةِ ، كَمَا قَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  ، وَأَحْمَدُ  رَحِمَهُمَا   اللَّهُ ; لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ أَمَرَنَا أَنْ نَعْلَمَ أَنَّ خُمُسَ مَا   غَنِمْنَا لِهَذِهِ الْمَصَارِفِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ ، ثُمَّ أَتْبَعَ ذَلِكَ   بِقَوْلِهِ : إِنْ كُنْتُمْ آمَنْتُمْ بِاللَّهِ ، وَهُوَ وَاضِحٌ جِدًّا ، كَمَا تَرَى . 

وَأَمَّا قَوْلُ بَعْضِ أَهْلِ الْبَيْتِ ; كَعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ  ، وَعَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا : بِأَنَّ الْخُمُسَ كُلَّهُ لَهُمْ دُونَ غَيْرِهِمْ ، وَأَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْيَتَامَى ،   وَالْمَسَاكِينِ : يَتَامَاهُمْ ، وَمَسَاكِينُهُم  ْ ، وَقَوْلُ مَنْ   زَعَمَ أَنَّهُ بَعْدَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ،   يَكُونُ لِقَرَابَةِ الْخَلِيفَةِ الَّذِي يُوَلِّيهِ الْمُسْلِمُونَ ،   فَلَا يَخْفَى ضَعْفُهُمَا ، وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ الثَّالِثَةُ : أَجْمَعَ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَلَى أَنَّ الذَّهَبَ ، وَالْفِضَّةَ ، وَسَائِرَ الْأَمْتِعَةِ   ; كُلُّ ذَلِكَ دَاخِلٌ فِي حُكْمِ الْآيَةِ : يُخَمَّسُ ، وَيُقْسَّمُ الْبَاقِي عَلَى الْغَانِمِينَ ، كَمَا ذَكَرْنَا . 

الْمَسْأَلَةُ الرَّابِعَةُ : أَمَّا أَرْضُهُمُ الْمَأْخُوذَةُ عَنْوَةً ،   فَقَدِ اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِيهَا ، فَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ :   يُخَيَّرُ الْإِمَامُ بَيْنَ قِسْمَتِهَا ، كَمَا يُفْعَلُ بِالذَّهَبِ ،   وَالْفِضَّةِ ، وَلَا خَرَاجَ عَلَيْهَا ، بَلْ هِيَ أَرْضُ عُشْرٍ   مَمْلُوكَةٌ لِلْغَانِمِينَ ، وَبَيْنَ وَقْفِهَا لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ   بِصِيغَةٍ . 

وَقِيلَ : بِغَيْرِ صِيغَةٍ ، وَيَدْخُلُ فِي ذَلِكَ تَرْكُهَا   لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ بِخَرَاجٍ مُسْتَمِرٍّ يُؤْخَذُ مِمَّنْ تَقَرُّ بِيَدِهِ ،   وَهَذَا التَّخْيِيرُ هُوَ مَذْهَبُ  الْإِمَامِ أَحْمَدَ    . 

وَعَلَى هَذَا الْقَوْلِ : إِذَا قَسَّمَهَا الْإِمَامُ ، فَقِيلَ :   تُخَمَّسُ ، وَهُوَ أَظْهَرُ ، وَقِيلَ : لَا ، وَاخْتَارَهُ بَعْضُ   أَجِلَّاءِ الْعُلَمَاءِ قَائِلًا : إِنَّ أَرْضَ خَيْبَرَ  لَمْ يُخَمَّسْ مَا قُسِّمَ مِنْهَا . 

وَالظَّاهِرُ أَنَّ أَرْضَ خَيْبَرَ  خُمِّسَتْ ، كَمَا جَزَمَ بِهِ غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ ، وَرَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  بِإِسْنَادٍ صَحِيحٍ عَنِ  الزُّهْرِيِّ    . 

وَهَذَا التَّخْيِيرُ بَيْنَ الْقَسْمِ ، وَإِبْقَائِهَا لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ ، الَّذِي ذَكَرْنَا أَنَّهُ مَذْهَبُ  الْإِمَامِ أَحْمَدَ    - هُوَ أَيْضًا مَذْهَبُ  الْإِمَامِ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ  ،  وَالثَّوْرِيِّ    . 

وَأَمَّا مَالِكٌ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ فَذَهَبَ إِلَى أَنَّهَا تَصِيرُ وَقْفًا لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ ، بِمُجَرَّدِ الِاسْتِيلَاءِ عَلَيْهَا . 

وَأَمَّا  الشَّافِعِيُّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ فَذَهَبَ إِلَى أَنَّهَا غَنِيمَةٌ يَجِبُ قَسْمُهَا عَلَى الْمُجَاهِدِينَ ، بَعْدَ   [ ص: 67 ] إِخْرَاجِ الْخُمُسِ ، وَسَنَذْكُرُ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ حُجَجَ الْجَمِيعِ ، وَمَا يَظْهَرُ لَنَا رُجْحَانُهُ بِالدَّلِيلِ . 

أَمَّا حُجَّةُ الْإِمَامِ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ فَهِيَ بِكِتَابٍ وَسُنَّةٍ . 

أَمَّا الْكِتَابُ ، فَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا غَنِمْتُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ الْآيَةَ ، فَهُوَ يَقْتَضِي بِعُمُومِهِ شُمُولَ الْأَرْضِ الْمَغْنُومَةِ . 

وَأَمَّا السُّنَّةُ : فَمَا ثَبَتَ أَنَّهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قَسَّمَ أَرْضَ قُرَيْظَةَ  ، بَعْدَ أَنْ خَمَّسَهَا ، وَبَنِي النَّضِيرِ  ، وَنَصَّفَ أَرْضَ خَيْبَرَ  بَيْنَ الْغَانِمِينَ . 

قَالَ : فَلَوْ جَازَ أَنْ يَدَّعِيَ إِخْرَاجَ الْأَرْضِ ، جَازَ أَنْ   يَدَّعِيَ إِخْرَاجَ غَيْرِهَا ، فَيَبْطُلُ حُكْمُ الْآيَةِ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، الِاسْتِدْلَالُ بِالْآيَةِ :   ظَاهِرٌ ، وَبِالسُّنَّةِ غَيْرُ ظَاهِرٍ ; لِأَنَّهُ لَا حُجَّةَ فِيهِ   عَلَى مَنْ يَقُولُ بِالتَّخْيِيرِ ; لِأَنَّهُ يَقُولُ : كَانَ مُخَيَّرًا   فَاخْتَارَ الْقَسْمَ ، فَلَيْسَ الْقَسْمُ وَاجِبًا ، وَهُوَ وَاضِحٌ   كَمَا تَرَى . 

وَحُجَّةُ مَنْ قَالَ بِالتَّخْيِيرِ : أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قَسَمَ نِصْفَ أَرْضِ خَيْبَرَ  ، وَتَرَكَ نِصْفَهَا ، وَقَسَمَ أَرْضَ قُرَيْظَةَ  ، وَتَرَكَ قَسْمَ مَكَّةَ  ، فَدَلَّ قَسَمُهُ تَارَةً ، وَتَرْكُهُ الْقَسْمَ أُخْرَى ، عَلَى التَّخْيِيرِ . 

فَفِي " السُّنَنِ " وَ " الْمُسْتَدْرَكِ " : " أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، لَمَّا ظَهَرَ عَلَى خَيْبَرَ  قَسَمَهَا   عَلَى سِتَّةٍ وَثَلَاثِينَ سَهْمًا ، جَمْعُ كُلِّ سَهْمٍ مِائَةُ  سَهْمٍ  ، فَكَانَ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ،   وَلِلْمُسْلِمِي  نَ النِّصْفُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ ، وَعَزَلَ النِّصْفَ الْبَاقِيَ   لِمَنْ يَنْزِلُ بِهِ مِنَ الْوُفُودِ ، وَالْأُمُورِ ، وَنَوَائِبِ   النَّاسِ   " ، هَذَا لَفْظُ أَبِي دَاوُدَ    . 

وَفِي لَفْظٍ : " عَزَلَ  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ثَمَانِيَةَ عَشَرَ  سَهْمًا ، وَهُوَ  الشَّطْرُ لِنَوَائِبِهِ ، وَمَا يَنْزِلُ بِهِ مِنْ  أَمْرِ  الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، فَكَانَ ذَلِكَ : الْوَطِيحَ ، وَالْكُتَيْبَةَ ،   وَالسُّلَالِمَ ، وَتَوَابِعَهَا   " . 

وَفِي لَفْظٍ أَيْضًا : " عَزَلَ  نِصْفَهَا  لِنَوَائِبِهِ ، وَمَا يَنْزِلُ بِهِ ; الْوَطِيحَةَ ،  وَالْكُتَيْبَةَ ،  وَمَا أُحِيزَ مَعَهُمَا ، وَعَزَلَ النِّصْفَ الْآخَرَ :  فَقَسَّمَهُ  بَيْنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، الشَّقَّ ، وَالنَّطَاةَ ، وَمَا  أُحِيزَ  مَعَهُمَا ، وَكَانَ سَهْمُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ فِيمَا أُحِيزَ مَعَهُمَا   " . 

وَرَدَّ الْمُخَالِفُ هَذَا الِاحْتِجَاجَ ، بِأَنَّ النِّصْفَ الْمَقْسُومَ مِنْ خَيْبَرَ    : مَأْخُوذٌ عَنْوَةً ، وَالنِّصْفَ الَّذِي لَمْ يُقَسَّمْ مِنْهَا : مَأْخُوذٌ صُلْحًا ، وَجَزَمَ بِهَذَا ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " فَتْحِ الْبَارِيِّ " . 

وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ  فِي " شَرْحِ مُسْلِمٍ " فِي الْكَلَامِ عَلَى قَوْلِ أَنَسٍ  عِنْدَ مُسْلِمٍ    : وَأَصَبْنَاهَا   [ ص: 68 ] عَنْوَةً ، مَا نَصُّهُ قَالَ الْقَاضِي : قَالَ الْمَازِرِيُّ    : ظَاهِرُ هَذَا أَنَّهَا كُلَّهَا فُتِحَتْ عَنْوَةً ، وَقَدْ رَوَى مَالِكٌ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ شِهَابٍ  ، أَنَّ بَعْضَهَا فُتِحَ عَنْوَةً ، وَبَعْضُهَا صُلْحًا ، قَالَ : وَقَدْ يَشْكُلُ مَا رُوِيَ فِي سُنَنِ أَبِي دَاوُدَ  ،   أَنَّهُ قَسَمَهَا نِصْفَيْنِ : نِصْفًا لِنَوَائِبِهِ ، وَحَاجَتِهِ ،   وَنِصْفًا لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ ، قَالَ : وَجَوَابُهُ ، مَا قَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ :   إِنَّهُ كَانَ حَوْلَهَا ضِيَاعٌ وَقُرًى أُجْلِيَ عَنْهَا أَهْلُهَا ،   فَكَانَتْ خَالِصَةً لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ،   وَمَا سِوَاهَا لِلْغَانِمِينَ ، فَكَانَ قَدْرُ الَّذِي جَلَوْا عَنْهُ   النِّصْفَ ، فَلِهَذَا قُسِمَ نِصْفَيْنِ . اهـ مِنْهُ بِلَفْظِهِ . 

وَقَالَ أَبُو دَاوُدَ  فِي " سُنَنِهِ " : حَدَّثَنَا حُسَيْنُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ الْعِجْلِيُّ  ، ثَنَا  يَحْيَى - يَعْنِي ابْنَ آدَمَ    - ثَنَا  ابْنُ أَبِي زَائِدَةَ  ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ  ، عَنِ  الزُّهْرِيِّ  ، وَعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ  ، وَبَعْضِ وَلَدِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مَسْلَمَةَ  ، قَالُوا : بَقِيَتْ بَقِيَّةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ خَيْبَرَ  تَحَصَّنُوا   ، فَسَأَلُوا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : أَنْ   يَحْقِنَ دِمَاءَهُمْ ، وَيُسَيِّرَهُمْ ، فَفَعَلَ ، فَسَمِعَ بِذَلِكَ   أَهْلُ فَدَكَ ، فَنَزَلُوا عَلَى مِثْلِ ذَلِكَ ، فَكَانَتْ لِرَسُولِ   اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خَاصَّةً ; لِأَنَّهَا لَمْ   يُوجَفْ عَلَيْهَا بِخَيْلٍ وَلَا رِكَابٍ   . 

حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى بْنِ فَارِسٍ  ، ثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ  ، عَنْ جُوَيْرِيَةَ  ، عَنْ مَالِكٍ  ، عَنِ  الزُّهْرِيِّ    : أَنَّ  سَعِيدَ بْنَ الْمُسَيَّبِ  أَخْبَرَهُ : " أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، افْتَتَحَ بَعْضَ خَيْبَرَ  عَنْوَةً   " . 

قَالَ أَبُو دَاوُدَ    : وَقُرِئَ عَلَى  الْحَارِثِ بْنِ مِسْكِينٍ  ، وَأَنَا شَاهِدٌ ، أَخْبَرَهُمُ ابْنُ وَهْبٍ  ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنِي مَالِكٌ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ شِهَابٍ    : أَنَّ خَيْبَرَ  كَانَ بَعْضُهَا عَنْوَةً ، وَبَعْضُهَا صُلْحًا ، وَالْكُتَيْبَةُ أَكْثَرُهَا عَنْوَةً ، وَفِيهَا صُلْحٌ ; قُلْتُ لِمَالِكٍ    : وَمَا الْكُتَيْبَةُ ؟ قَالَ : أَرْضُ خَيْبَرَ  ، وَهِيَ أَرْبَعُونَ أَلْفَ عَذْقٍ   . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : وَهَذَا الَّذِي ذَكَرْنَا :   يَقْدَحُ فِي الِاحْتِجَاجِ لِتَخْيِيرِ الْإِمَامِ فِي الْقَسْمِ ،   وَالْوَقْفِيَّة  ُ بِقَضِيَّةِ خَيْبَرَ  كَمَا تَرَى وَحُجَّةُ قَوْلِ مَالِكٍ  رَحِمَهُ   اللَّهُ وَمَنْ وَافَقَهُ فِي أَنَّ أَرْضَ الْعَدُوِّ الْمَفْتُوحَةَ   عَنْوَةً تَكُونُ وَقْفًا لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ ، بِمُجَرَّدِ الِاسْتِيلَاءِ   عَلَيْهَا - أُمُورٌ : 

مِنْهَا : قَوْلُهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الثَّابِتُ فِي " صَحِيحِ مُسْلِمٍ " مِنْ حَدِيثِ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  ، رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : " مُنِعَتِ الْعِرَاقُ  دِرْهَمَهَا وَقَفِيزَهَا ، وَمُنِعَتِ الشَّامُ  مُدْيَهَا وَدِينَارَهَا ، وَمُنِعَتْ مِصْرُ  إِرْدَبَّهَا   وَدِينَارَهَا ، وَعُدْتُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ بَدَأْتُمْ ، وَعُدْتُمْ مِنْ   حَيْثُ بَدَأْتُمْ ، وَعُدْتُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ بَدَأْتُمْ ، شَهِدَ عَلَى   ذَلِكَ ، لَحْمُ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  وَدَمُهُ   " . 

وَوَجْهُ الِاسْتِدْلَالِ عِنْدَهُمْ بِالْحَدِيثِ : أَنَّ : " مُنِعَتِ الْعِرَاقُ    . . . إِلَخْ " بِمَعْنَى   [ ص: 69 ] سَتُمْنَعُ ; وَعَبَّرَ بِالْمَاضِي إِيذَانًا بِتَحَقُّقِ الْوُقُوعِ ، كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ الْآيَةَ [ 18 \ 99 ] وَ [ 36 \ 51 ] وَ [ 39 ، 68 ] [ 50 \ 20 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : أَتَى أَمْرُ اللَّهِ الْآيَةَ [ 16 \ 1 ] . 

قَالُوا : فَدَلَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى أَنَّهَا لَا تَكُونُ لِلْغَانِمِينَ ;   لِأَنَّ مَا مَلَكَهُ الْغَانِمُونَ لَا يَكُونُ فِيهِ قَفِيزٌ وَلَا   دِرْهَمٌ ، وَلِحَدِيثِ مُسْلِمٍ  هَذَا شَاهِدٌ مِنْ حَدِيثِ جَابِرٍ  عِنْدَ مُسْلِمٍ  أَيْضًا ، وَمِنْ حَدِيثِ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  أَيْضًا عِنْدَ  الْبُخَارِيِّ    . 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " فَتْحِ الْبَارِيِّ " فِي كِتَابِ " فَرْضِ الْخُمُسِ " مَا نَصُّهُ : وَذَكَرَ  ابْنُ حَزْمٍ    : أَنَّ بَعْضَ الْمَالِكِيَّةِ  احْتَجَّ بِقَوْلِهِ فِي حَدِيثِ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ    : " مُنِعَتِ الْعِرَاقُ  دِرْهَمَهَا   " الْحَدِيثَ عَلَى أَنَّ الْأَرْضَ الْمَغْنُومَةَ : لَا تُبَاعُ ،  وَلَا  تُقَسَّمُ ، وَأَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْمَنْعِ : مَنْعُ الْخَرَاجِ ،   وَرَدُّهُ بِأَنَّ الْحَدِيثَ وَرَدَ فِي الْإِنْذَارِ بِمَا يَكُونُ مِنْ   سُوءِ الْعَاقِبَةِ ، وَأَنَّ الْمُسْلِمِينَ سَيُمْنَعُونَ حُقُوقَهُمْ   فِي آخِرِ الْأَمْرِ ، وَكَذَلِكَ وَقَعَ . 

وَاحْتَجُّوا أَيْضًا بِمَا ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ  عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : " لَوْلَا آخِرُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ مَا فُتِحَتْ   قَرْيَةٌ إِلَّا قَسَمْتُهَا بَيْنَ أَهْلِهَا ، كَمَا قَسَّمَ النَّبِيُّ   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خَيْبَرَ    "   . 

وَفِي لَفْظٍ فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ عُمَرَ      : " أَمَا وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، لَوْلَا أَنْ أَتْرُكَ آخِرَ   النَّاسِ بَبَّانًا لَيْسَ لَهُمْ شَيْءٌ مَا فُتِحَتْ عَلَيَّ قَرْيَةٌ   إِلَّا قَسَمْتُهَا ، كَمَا قَسَمَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ خَيْبَرَ  ، وَلَكِنِّي أَتْرُكُهَا خِزَانَةً لَهُمْ يَقْتَسِمُونَهَ  ا "   . 

وَاحْتَجَّ أَهْلُ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ أَيْضًا : بِأَنَّ الْأَرْضَ الْمَغْنُومَةَ لَوْ   كَانَتْ تُقَسَّمُ ، لَمْ يَبْقَ لِمَنْ جَاءَ بَعْدَ الْغَانِمِينَ   شَيْءٌ ، وَاللَّهُ أَثْبَتَ لِمَنْ جَاءَ بَعْدَهُمْ شَرِكَةً بِقَوْلِهِ :   وَالَّذِينَ جَاءُوا مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا الْآيَةَ [ 59 \ 10 ] ، فَإِنَّهُ مَعْطُوفٌ عَلَى قَوْلِهِ : لِلْفُقَرَاءِ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ الَّذِينَ أُخْرِجُوا   [ 59 \ 8 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَالَّذِينَ تَبَوَّءُوا الدَّارَ وَالْإِيمَانَ   [ 59 \ 9 ] ، وَقَوْلُ مَنْ قَالَ : إِنَّ قَوْلَهُ تَعَالَى : وَالَّذِينَ جَاءُوا مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ ،   مُبْتَدَأٌ خَبَرُهُ : يَقُولُونَ ، غَيْرُ صَحِيحٍ ; لِأَنَّهُ  يَقْتَضِي  أَنَّهُ تَعَالَى أَخْبَرَ بِأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَأْتِي  بَعْدَهُمْ يَقُولُ  : رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَ  ا الْآيَةَ . 

وَالْوَاقِعُ خِلَافُهُ ; لِأَنَّ كَثِيرًا مِمَّنْ جَاءَ بَعْدَهُمْ   يَسُبُّونَ الصَّحَابَةَ وَيَلْعَنُونَهُ  مْ ، وَالْحَقُّ أَنَّ قَوْلَهُ : وَالَّذِينَ جَاءُوا ،   مَعْطُوفٌ عَلَى مَا قَبْلَهُ ، وَجُمْلَةَ يَقُولُونَ ، حَالٌ كَمَا   تَقَدَّمَ فِي " آلِ عِمْرَانَ " ، وَهِيَ قَيْدٌ لِعَامِلِهَا وَصْفٌ   لِصَاحِبِهَا . 

 [ ص: 70 ] قَالَ  مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ  عَنْهُ : هَذِهِ الْأَدِلَّةُ الَّتِي  اسْتَدَلَّ بِهَا الْمَالِكِيَّةُ ،  لَا تَنْهَضُ فِيمَا يَظْهَرُ ;  لِأَنَّ الْأَحَادِيثَ الْمَذْكُورَةَ  لَا يَتَعَيَّنُ وَجْهُ الدَّلَالَةِ  فِيهَا ; لِأَنَّهُ يُحْتَمَلُ أَنْ  يَكُونَ الْإِمَامُ مُخَيَّرًا ،  فَاخْتَارَ إِبْقَاءَهَا لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ  ، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ وَاجِبًا فِي  أَوَّلِ الْأَمْرِ ، كَمَا قَدَّمْنَا . 

وَالِاسْتِدْلَا  لُ بِآيَةِ الْحَشْرِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ وَاضِحُ السُّقُوطِ ;   لِأَنَّهَا فِي الْفَيْءِ ، وَالْكَلَامُ فِي الْغَنِيمَةِ ، وَالْفَرْقُ   بَيْنَهُمَا مَعْلُومٌ كَمَا قَدَّمْنَا . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : أَظْهَرُ الْأَقْوَالِ دَلِيلًا   أَنَّ الْإِمَامَ مُخَيَّرٌ ، وَيَدُلُّ عَلَيْهِ كَلَامُ عُمَرَ فِي   الْأَثَرِ الْمَارِّ آنِفًا ، وَبِهِ تَنْتَظِمُ الْأَدِلَّةُ ، وَلَمْ   يَكُنْ بَيْنَهَا تَعَارُضٌ ، وَالْجَمْعُ وَاجِبٌ مَتَى مَا أَمْكَنَ . 

وَغَايَةُ مَا فِي الْبَابِ : أَنْ تَكُونَ السُّنَّةُ دَلَّتْ عَلَى تَخْصِيصٍ وَاقِعٍ فِي عُمُومِ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا غَنِمْتُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ الْآيَةَ . 

وَتَخْصِيصُ الْكِتَابِ بِالسُّنَّةِ كَثِيرٌ . 

قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ  فِي  تَفْسِيرِ هَذِهِ  الْآيَةِ الَّتِي نَحْنُ بِصَدَدِهَا ، بَعْدَ أَنْ  ذَكَرَ الْقَوْلَ  بِالتَّخْيِيرِ ، مَا نَصُّهُ : " قَالَ شَيْخُنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : وَكَأَنَّ هَذَا جَمْعٌ بَيْنَ الدَّلِيلَيْنِ ،   وَوَسَطٌ بَيْنَ الْمَذْهَبَيْنِ ، وَهُوَ الَّذِي فَهِمَهُ عُمَرُ رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَطْعًا . 

وَلِذَلِكَ قَالَ : " لَوْلَا آخِرُ النَّاسِ " ، فَلَمْ يُخْبِرْ بِنَسْخِ   فِعْلِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ; وَلَا   بِتَخْصِيصِهِ بِهِمْ . 

فَإِنْ قِيلَ : لَا تَعَارُضَ بَيْنَ الْأَدِلَّةِ عَلَى مَذْهَبِ  الشَّافِعِيِّ    ; لِأَنَّ مَا وَقَعَ فِيهِ الْقَسْمُ مِنْ خَيْبَرَ  مَأْخُوذٌ عَنْوَةً ، وَمَا لَمْ يُقَسَّمْ مِنْهَا مَأْخُوذٌ صُلْحًا ، وَالنَّضِيرُ  فَيْءٌ ، وَقُرَيْظَةُ  قُسِّمَتْ . 

وَلَوْ قَالَ قَائِلٌ : إِنَّهَا فَيْءٌ أَيْضًا ; لِنُزُولِهِمْ عَلَى   حُكْمِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قَبْلَ أَنْ   يُحَكِّمَ فِيهِمْ سَعْدًا ، لَكَانَ غَيْرَ بَعِيدٍ ، وَلَكِنْ يَرُدُّهُ :   أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خَمَّسَهَا ، كَمَا   قَالَهُ مَالِكٌ  ، وَغَيْرُهُ . 

وَمَكَّةُ  مَأْخُوذَةٌ صُلْحًا ; بِدَلِيلِ قَوْلِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَنْ دَخَلَ دَارَ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ  فَهُوَ آمِنٌ ، وَمَنْ أَلْقَى السِّلَاحَ فَهُوَ آمِنٌ ، وَمَنْ أَغْلَقَ بَابَهُ فَهُوَ آمِنٌ   " . 

هَذَا ثَابِتٌ فِي صَحِيحِ مُسْلِمٍ . 

فَالْجَوَابُ : أَنَّ التَّحْقِيقَ أَنَّ مَكَّةَ  فُتِحَتْ عَنْوَةً ، وَلِذَلِكَ أَدِلَّةٌ وَاضِحَةٌ . 

**
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (104)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْفَالِ (6)
صـ 71 إلى صـ 75


مِنْهَا : أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُلْ أَحَدٌ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ صَالَحَ أَهْلَهَا زَمَنَ الْفَتْحِ ، وَلَا جَاءَهُ   أَحَدٌ مِنْهُمْ فَصَالَحَهُ عَلَى الْبَلَدِ ، وَإِنَّمَا جَاءَهُ أَبُو سُفْيَانَ  فَأَعْطَاهُ الْأَمَانَ لِمَنْ دَخَلَ دَارَهُ ، أَوْ أَغْلَقَ بَابَهُ ،   [ ص: 71 ] أَوْ دَخَلَ الْمَسْجِدَ ، أَوْ أَلْقَى سِلَاحَهُ . 

وَلَوْ كَانَتْ قَدْ فُتِحَتْ صُلْحًا لَمْ يَقُلْ : " مَنْ دَخَلَ دَارَهُ ، أَوْ أَغْلَقَ بَابَهُ ، أَوْ دَخَلَ الْمَسْجِدَ - فَهُوَ آمِنٌ   " ، فَإِنَّ الصُّلْحَ يَقْتَضِي الْأَمَانَ الْعَامَّ . 

وَمِنْهَا : أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " إِنَّ اللَّهَ حَبَسَ عَنْ مَكَّةَ  الْفِيلَ ، وَسَلَّطَ عَلَيْهَا رَسُولَهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ ، وَإِنَّهُ أَذِنَ لِي فِيهَا سَاعَةً مِنْ نَهَارٍ   " . 

وَفِي لَفْظِ : " إِنَّهَا لَمْ تَحِلَّ لِأَحَدٍ قَبْلِي ، وَلَا تَحِلُّ لِأَحَدٍ بَعْدِي ، وَإِنَّمَا أُحِلَّتْ لِي سَاعَةً مِنْ نَهَارٍ   " . 

وَفِي لَفْظٍ : " فَإِنْ  أَحَدٌ تَرَخَّصَ  بِقِتَالِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ ، فَقُولُوا  : إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَذِنَ لِرَسُولِهِ ، وَلَمْ  يَأْذَنْ لَكُمْ ،  وَإِنَّمَا أَذِنَ لِي سَاعَةً مِنْ نَهَارٍ ، وَقَدْ  عَادَتْ حُرْمَتُهَا  الْيَوْمَ كَحُرْمَتِهَا بِالْأَمْسِ   " ، وَهَذَا صَرِيحٌ فِي أَنَّهَا فُتِحْتَ عَنْوَةً . 

وَمِنْهَا : أَنَّهُ ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ ، " أَنَّهُ يَوْمَ فَتْحِ مَكَّةَ  جَعَلَ  خَالِدَ بْنَ الْوَلِيدِ  عَلَى الْمُجَنِّبَةِ الْيُمْنَى ، وَجَعَلَ الزُّبَيْرَ  عَلَى الْمُجَنِّبَةِ الْيُسْرَى ، وَجَعَلَ أَبَا عُبَيْدَةَ  عَلَى الْحُسَّرِ ، فَأَخَذُوا بَطْنَ الْوَادِي ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : " يَا  أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ  اهْتِفْ لِي بِالْأَنْصَارِ    " ، فَجَاءُوا يُهَرْوِلُونَ ، فَقَالَ : " يَا مَعْشَرَ الْأَنْصَارِ  ، هَلْ تَرَوْنَ إِلَى أَوْبَاشِ قُرَيْشٍ  ؟   " قَالُوا : نَعَمْ ، قَالَ : " انْظُرُوا إِذَا لَقِيتُوهُمْ غَدًا أَنْ   تَحْصِدُوهُمْ حَصْدًا " ، وَأَخْفَى بِيَدِهِ ، وَوَضَعَ يَمِينَهُ  عَلَى  شِمَالِهِ ، وَقَالَ : " مَوْعِدُكُمُ الصَّفَا    " ، وَجَاءَتِ الْأَنْصَارُ  ، فَأَطَافُوا بِالصَّفَا  ،   قَالَ : فَمَا أَشْرَفَ يَوْمَئِذٍ لَهُمْ أَحَدٌ إِلَّا أَنَامُوهُ ،   وَصَعِدَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الصَّفَا  ، وَجَاءَتِ الْأَنْصَارُ  ، فَأَطَافُوا بِالصَّفَا  ، فَجَاءَ أَبُو سُفْيَانَ  ، فَقَالَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أُبِيدَتْ خَضْرَاءُ قُرَيْشٍ  ، لَا قُرَيْشَ  بَعْدَ   الْيَوْمِ ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :   " مَنْ دَخَلَ دَارَ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ فَهُوَ آمِنٌ ، وَمَنْ أَلْقَى   السِّلَاحَ فَهُوَ آمِنٌ ، وَمَنْ أَغْلَقَ بَابَهُ فَهُوَ آمِنٌ   " . 

أَخْرَجَهُ مُسْلِمٌ  فِي " صَحِيحِهِ " مِنْ حَدِيثِ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ    . 

وَذَكَرَ أَهْلُ الْمَغَازِي تَفْصِيلَ مَا أُجْمِلَ فِي حَدِيثِ مُسْلِمٍ  هَذَا ، فَبَيَّنُوا أَنَّهُ قُتِلَ مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ اثْنَا عَشَرَ ، وَقِيلَ : قُتِلَ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ  أَرْبَعَةٌ وَعِشْرُونَ ، وَمِنْ هُذَيْلٍ  أَرْبَعَةٌ ، وَقُتِلَ يَوْمَئِذٍ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ثَلَاثَةٌ ، وَهُمْ سَلَمَةُ بْنُ الْمُيَلَاءِ الْجُهَنِيُّ  ، وَكُرْزُ بْنُ جَابِرٍ الْمُحَارِبِيُّ  نِسْبَةً إِلَى مُحَارِبِ بْنِ فِهْرٍ  ، وَخُنَيْسُ بْنُ خَالِدٍ الْخُزَاعِيُّ  ، أَخُو أُمِّ مَعْبَدٍ  ، وَقَالَ كُرْزٌ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ فِي دِفَاعِهِ عَنْ خُنَيْسٍ    : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 

 [ ص: 72 ] 
**قَدْ عَلِمَتْ بَيْضَاءُ مِنْ بَنِي فِهْرِ* *
**نَقِيَّةُ اللَّوْنِ نَقِيَّةُ الصَّدْرِ* *
**لَأَضْرِبَنَّ الْيَوْمَ عَنْ أَبِي صَخْرِ* *وَفِيهِ نَقْلُ الْحَرَكَةِ فِي الْوَقْفِ ، وَرَجَزُ حَمَاسِ بْنِ قَيْسٍ  الْمَشْهُورِ يَدُلُّ عَلَى الْقِتَالِ يَوْمَ الْفَتْحِ ، وَذَكَرَهُ الشِّنْقِيطِيُّ  فِي مَغَازِيهِ بِقَوْلِهِ : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 


**وَزَعَمَ ابْنُ قَيْسٍ أَنْ سَيَحْفِدَا* *
**نِسَاءَهُمْ خِلْتَهُ وَأَنْشَدَا* *
**إِنْ يُقْبِلُوا الْيَوْمَ فَمَالِيَ عِلَّهْ* *
**هَذَا سِلَاحٌ كَامِلٌ وَأَلَّهْ* *
**وَذُو غِرَارَيْنِ سَرِيعُ السَّلَّهْ* *
**وَشَهِدَ الْمَأْزَقَ فِيهِ حُطَمَا* *
**مُرَبَّبٌ مِنْ قَوْمِهِ فَانْهَزَمَا* *
**وَجَاءَ فَاسْتَغْلَقَ بَابَهَا الْبَتُولْ* *
**فَاسْتَفْهَمَتْ  هُ أَيْنَمَا كُنْتَ تَقُولْ* *
**فَقَالَ وَالْفَزَعُ زَعْفَرَ دَمَهْ* *
**إِنَّكَ لَوْ شَهِدْتَ يَوْمَ الْخَنْدَمَهْ* *
**إِذْ فَرَّ صَفْوَانُ وَفَرَّ عِكْرِمَهْ* *
**وَبُو يَزِيدَ قَائِمٌ كَالْمُؤْتَمَهْ* *
**وَاسْتَقْبَلَتْ  نَا بِالسُّيُوفِ الْمُسْلِمَهْ* *
**لَهُمْ نَهِيتٌ خَلْفَنَا وَهَمْهَمَهْ* *
**يَقْطَعْنَ كُلَّ سَاعِدٍ وَجُمْجُمَهْ* *
**ضَرْبًا فَلَا تَسْمَعُ إِلَّا غَمْغَمَهْ* *
**لَمْ تَنْطِقِي بِاللَّوْمِ أَدْنَى كَلِمَهْ* *وَهَذَا الرَّجَزُ صَرِيحٌ فِي وُقُوعِ الْقِتَالِ وَالْقَتْلِ يَوْمَ فَتْحِ مَكَّةَ  ، وَمِصْدَاقُهُ فِي الصَّحِيحِ كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ . 

وَمِنْهَا أَيْضًا : أَنَّ  أُمَّ هَانِئٍ ، بِنْتَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا أَجَارَتْ رَجُلًا ، فَأَرَادَ  عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَتْلَهُ ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " قَدْ أَجَرْنَا مَنْ أَجَرْتِ يَا أُمَّ هَانِئٍ    " ، وَفِي لَفْظٍ عَنْهَا : " لَمَّا كَانَ يَوْمُ فَتْحِ مَكَّةَ  ،   أَجَرْتُ رَجُلَيْنِ مِنْ أَحْمَائِي ، فَأَدْخَلْتُهُم  َا بَيْتًا ،   وَأَغْلَقْتُ عَلَيْهِمَا بَابًا ، فَجَاءَ ابْنُ أُمِّي عَلَيَّ ،   فَتَفَلْتُ عَلَيْهِمَا بِالسَّيْفِ   " فَذَكَرْتُ حَدِيثَ الْأَمَانِ وَقَوْلَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " قَدْ أَجَرْنَا مَنْ أَجَرْتِ يَا أُمَّ هَانِئٍ    " ، وَذَلِكَ ضُحًى بِبَطْنِ مَكَّةَ  بَعْدَ الْفَتْحِ ، وَقِصَّتُهَا ثَابِتَةٌ فِي الصَّحِيحِ . 

فَإِجَارَتُهَا لَهُ ، وَإِرَادَةُ عَلِيٍّ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَتْلَهُ ، وَإِمْضَاءُ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِجَارَتَهَا - صَرِيحٌ فِي أَنَّهَا فُتِحْتَ عَنْوَةً   . 

وَمِنْهَا : أَنَّهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، أَمَرَ بِقَتْلِ مِقْيَسِ بْنِ صُبَابَةَ  ، وَابْنِ خَطَلٍ  ، وَجَارِيَتَيْنِ . 

وَلَوْ كَانَتْ فُتِحَتْ صُلْحًا ، لَمْ يُؤْمَرْ بِقَتْلِ أَحَدٍ مِنْ   أَهْلِهَا ، وَلَكَانَ ذِكْرُ هَؤُلَاءِ مُسْتَثْنًى مِنْ   [ ص: 73 ] عَقْدِ الصُّلْحِ . 

وَأَمْرُهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِقَتْلِ مَنْ ذَكَرَ ،   ثَابِتٌ عَنْهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . \ 5 وَفِي السُّنَنِ   بِإِسْنَادٍ صَحِيحٍ : " أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، لَمَّا كَانَ يَوْمُ فَتْحِ مَكَّةَ  ،   قَالَ : أَمِّنُوا النَّاسَ إِلَّا امْرَأَتَيْنِ وَأَرْبَعَةَ نَفَرٍ ;   اقْتُلُوهُمْ وَإِنْ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ مُتَعَلِّقِينَ بِأَسْتَارِ   الْكَعْبَةِ   " ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْأَدِلَّةِ . 

فَهَذِهِ أَدِلَّةٌ وَاضِحَةٌ عَلَى أَنَّ مَكَّةَ    - حَرَسَهَا اللَّهُ - فُتِحَتْ عَنْوَةً . 

وَكَوْنُهَا فُتِحَتْ عَنْوَةً : يَقْدَحُ فِيمَا ذَهَبَ إِلَيْهِ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  مِنْ وُجُوبِ قَسْمِ الْأَرْضِ الْمَغْنُومَةِ عَنْوَةً   . 

فَالَّذِي يَتَّفِقُ عَلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ الْأَدِلَّةِ ، وَلَا يَكُونُ   بَيْنَهَا أَيُّ تَعَارُضٍ : هُوَ مَا قَدَّمْنَا مِنَ الْقَوْلِ   بِالتَّخْيِيرِ بَيْنَ قَسْمِ الْأَرْضِ ، وَإِبْقَائِهَا لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ ،   مَعَ مَا قَدَّمْنَا مِنَ الْحُجَجِ ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ   تَعَالَى . 

وَإِذَا عَرَفْتَ أَنَّ التَّحْقِيقَ أَنَّ مَكَّةَ  فُتِحَتْ عَنْوَةً ، فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْعُلَمَاءَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِي رِبَاعِ مَكَّةَ    : هَلْ يَجُوزُ تَمَلُّكُهَا ، وَبَيْعُهَا ، وَإِيجَارُهَا ؟ عَلَى ثَلَاثَةِ أَقْوَالٍ : 

أَحَدُهَا : أَنَّهُ لَا يَجُوزُ شَيْءٌ مِنْ ذَلِكَ ، وَبِهِ قَالَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  ،  وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ُّ  ،  وَالثَّوْرِيُّ  ، وَمُجَاهِدٌ  ، وَعَطَاءٌ  ،  وَطَاوُسٌ  ، وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ  ، وَالْحَسَنُ  ، وَإِسْحَاقُ    . وَغَيْرُهُمْ . 

وَكَرِهَهُ مَالِكٌ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ . 

وَأَجَازَ جَمِيعَ ذَلِكَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  ، وَأَبُو يُوسُفَ    . 

وَبِهِ قَالَ  عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، وَجَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ وَمَنْ بَعْدَهُمْ . 

وَتَوَسَّطَ  الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  ،   فَقَالَ : تُمَلَّكُ ، وَتُوَرَّثُ ، وَلَا تُؤَجَّرُ ، وَلَا تُبَاعُ ،   عَلَى إِحْدَى الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ ، جَمْعًا بَيْنَ الْأَدِلَّةِ ،   وَالرِّوَايَةُ الثَّانِيَةِ كَمَذْهَبِ  الشَّافِعِيِّ    .
وَهَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةُ : تَنَاظَرَ فِيهَا الْإِمَامُ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  ،  وَإِسْحَاقُ بْنُ رَاهَوَيْهِ  فِي مَسْجِدِ الْخَيْفِ  ،  وَالْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ حَنْبَلٍ  حَاضِرٌ ، فَأَسْكَتَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  إِسْحَاقَ  بِالْأَدِلَّةِ   ، بَعْدَ أَنْ قَالَ لَهُ : مَا أَحْوَجَنِي أَنْ يَكُونَ غَيْرُكَ فِي   مَوْضِعِكَ ، فَكُنْتُ آمُرُ بِفَرْكِ أُذُنَيْهِ ، أَنَا أَقُولُ لَكَ :   قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَأَنْتَ   تَقُولُ : قَالَ  طَاوُسٌ  ، وَالْحَسَنُ  ، وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ  ، وَهَلْ لِأَحَدٍ مَعَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حُجَّةٌ ؟ فِي كَلَامٍ طَوِيلٍ . 

وَنَحْنُ نَذْكُرُ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ أَدِلَّةَ الْجَمِيعِ ، وَمَا يَقْتَضِي الدَّلِيلُ رُجْحَانَهُ مِنْهَا . 

 [ ص: 74 ] فَحُجَّةُ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ وَمَنْ وَافَقَهُ بِأُمُورٍ : 

الْأَوَّلُ : حَدِيثُ أُسَامَةَ  ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَمَّا سَأَلَهُ : أَيْنَ   تَنْزِلُ غَدًا ؟ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :   " وَهَلْ تَرَكَ لَنَا عَقِيلٌ مِنْ رِبَاعٍ أَوْ دُورٍ ؟   " ، وَفِي بَعْضِ الرِّوَايَاتِ " مِنْ مَنْزِلٍ " ، وَفِي بَعْضِهَا " مَنْزِلًا " ، أَخْرَجَ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ  الْبُخَارِيُّ  فِي   كِتَابِ " الْحَجِّ " فِي بَابِ " تَوْرِيثِ دُورِ مَكَّةَ ،  وَشِرَائِهَا  " إِلَخْ ، وَفِي كِتَابِ " الْمَغَازِي " فِي غَزْوَةِ  الْفَتْحِ فِي  رَمَضَانَ فِي بَابِ : " أَيْنَ رَكَزَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ الرَّايَةَ يَوْمَ الْفَتْحِ " ، وَفِي  كِتَابِ " الْجِهَادِ "  فِي بَابِ : " إِذَا أَسْلَمَ قَوْمٌ فِي دَارِ  الْحَرْبِ ، وَلَهُمْ مَالٌ  وَأَرْضُونَ فَهِيَ لَهُمْ " ، وَأَخْرَجَهُ مُسْلِمٌ  فِي   كِتَابِ " الْحَجِّ " فِي بَابِ : " النُّزُولِ بِمَكَّةَ لِلْحَاجِّ   وَتَوْرِيثِ دُورِهَا " ، بِثَلَاثِ رِوَايَاتٍ هِيَ مِثْلُ رِوَايَاتِ  الْبُخَارِيِّ    . 

فَقَوْلُهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ الْمُتَّفَقِ عَلَيْهِ : " وَهَلْ تَرَكَ لَنَا عَقِيلٌ مِنْ رِبَاعٍ   " ، صَرِيحٌ فِي إِمْضَائِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بَيْعَ  عَقِيلِ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ تِلْكَ الرِّبَاعَ . 

وَلَوْ كَانَ بَيْعُهَا ، وَتَمَلُّكُهَا لَا يَصِحُّ لَمَا أَقَرَّهُ   النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ; لِأَنَّهُ لَا يُقِرُّ   عَلَى بَاطِلٍ بِإِجْمَاعِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ . 

الثَّانِي : أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى أَضَافَ لِلْمُهَاجِرِين  َ   مِنْ مَكَّةَ دِيَارَهُمْ ، وَذَلِكَ يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّهَا مِلْكُهُمْ   فِي قَوْلِهِ : لِلْفُقَرَاءِ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ الَّذِينَ أُخْرِجُوا مِنْ دِيارِهِمْ   [ 59 \ 8 ] . 

قَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ  فِي " شَرْحِ الْمُهَذَّبِ " : فَإِنْ قِيلَ : قَدْ تَكُونُ الْإِضَافَةُ لِلْيَدِ وَالسُّكْنَى ، لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَقَرْنَ فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ   [ 33 \ 33 ] . 

فَالْجَوَابُ : أَنَّ حَقِيقَةَ الْإِضَافَةِ تَقْتَضِي الْمِلْكَ ،   وَلِذَلِكَ لَوْ قَالَ : هَذِهِ الدَّارُ لِزَيْدٍ حَكَمَ بِمِلْكِهَا   لِزَيْدٍ ، وَلَوْ قَالَ : أَرَدْتُ بِهِ السُّكْنَى وَالْيَدَ ، لَمْ   يُقْبَلْ . 

وَنَظِيرُ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ : مَا احْتُجَّ بِهِ أَيْضًا مِنَ الْإِضَافَةِ فِي قَوْلِهِ : " مَنْ دَخَلَ دَارَ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ  فَهُوَ آمِنٌ   " الْحَدِيثَ . وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا أَنَّهُ فِي " صَحِيحِ مُسْلِمٍ " . 

الثَّالِثُ : الْأَثَرُ الْمَشْهُورُ فِي سُنَنِ الْبَيْهَقِيِّ  وَغَيْرِهِ : " أَنَّ نَافِعَ بْنَ الْحَارِثِ  ، اشْتَرَى مِنْ  صَفْوَانَ بْنِ أُمَيَّةَ  ، دَارَ السِّجْنِ  لِعُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، بِأَرْبَعِمِائَ  ةٍ   " ، وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ : "   بِأَرْبَعَةِ آلَافٍ " ، وَلَمْ يُنْكِرْ ذَلِكَ أَحَدٌ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ .   

وَرَوَى  الزُّبَيْرُ بْنُ بَكَّارٍ  وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ُ    : أَنَّ  حَكِيمَ بْنَ حِزَامٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، بَاعَ دَارَ النَّدْوَةِ بِمَكَّةَ  مِنْ  مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنِ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ  بِمِائَةِ أَلْفٍ ، فَقَالَ لَهُ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ الزُّبَيْرِ    : يَا أَبَا خَالِدٍ  بِعْتَ مَأْثَرَةَ   [ ص: 75 ] قُرَيْشٍ  وَكَرِيمَتَهَا   ، فَقَالَ : هَيْهَاتَ ذَهَبَتِ الْمَكَارِمُ فَلَا مَكْرُمَةَ الْيَوْمَ   إِلَّا الْإِسْلَامُ ، فَقَالَ : اشْهَدُوا أَنَّهَا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   تَعَالَى ؛ يَعْنِي الدَّرَاهِمَ الَّتِي بَاعَهَا بِهَا   . 

وَعَقَدَهُ الشَّيْخُ أَحْمَدُ الْبَدَوِيُّ الشِّنْقِيطِيُّ  فِي نَظْمِهِ عَمُودِ النَّسَبِ بِقَوْلِهِ يَعْنِي قُصَيًّا : [ الرَّجَزُ ] 


**وَاتَّخَذَ النَّدْوَةَ لَا يُخْتَرَعُ* *
**فِي غَيْرِهَا أَمْرٌ وَلَا تُدَّرَعُ* *
**جَارِيَةٌ أَوْ يُعْذَرُ الْغُلَامُ* *
**إِلَّا بِأَمْرِهِ بِهَا يُرَامُ* *
**وَبَاعَهَا بَعْدُ حَكِيمُ بْنُ حِزَامْ* *
**وَأَنَّبُوهُ وَتَصَدَّقَ الْهُمَامْ* *
**سَيِّدُ نَادِيهِ بِكُلِّ الثَّمَنِ* *
**إِذِ الْعُلَى بِالدِّينِ لَا بِالدِّمَنِ* *الرَّابِعُ : أَنَّهَا فُتِحَتْ صُلْحًا ، فَبَقِيَتْ عَلَى مِلْكِ أَهْلِهَا ، وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا ضَعْفَ هَذَا الْوَجْهِ . 

الْخَامِسُ : الْقِيَاسُ ; لِأَنَّ أَرْضَ مَكَّةَ  أَرْضٌ حَيَّةٌ لَيْسَتْ مَوْقُوفَةً ، فَيَجُوزُ بَيْعُهَا قِيَاسًا عَلَى غَيْرِهَا مِنَ الْأَرْضِ . 

وَاحْتَجَّ مَنْ قَالَ : بِأَنَّ رِبَاعَ مَكَّةَ  لَا تُمَلَّكُ وَلَا تُبَاعُ بِأَدِلَّةٍ : 

مِنْهَا قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَالْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ الَّذِي جَعَلْنَاهُ لِلنَّاسِ سَوَاءً الْعَاكِفُ فِيهِ وَالْبَادِي     [ 22 \ 25 ] ، قَالُوا : وَالْمُرَادُ بِالْمَسْجِدِ : جَمِيعُ  الْحَرَمِ  كُلِّهِ لِكَثْرَةِ إِطْلَاقِهِ عَلَيْهِ فِي النُّصُوصِ ،  كَقَوْلِهِ : سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلًا مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ الْآيَةَ [ 17 \ 1 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : إِلَّا الَّذِينَ عَاهَدْتُمْ عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ الْآيَةَ [ 9 \ 7 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : هَدْيًا بَالِغَ الْكَعْبَةِ   [ 5 \ 95 ] ، مَعَ أَنَّ الْمَنْحَرَ الْأَكْبَرَ مِنَ الْحَرَمِ " مِنًى " . 

وَمِنْهَا قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : إِنَّمَا أُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَعْبُدَ رَبَّ هَذِهِ الْبَلْدَةِ الَّذِي حَرَّمَهَا   [ 27 \ 91 ] قَالُوا : وَالْمُحَرَّمُ لَا يَجُوزُ بَيْعُهُ . 

وَمِنْهَا : مَا أَخْرَجَهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ مُهَاجِرٍ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ بَابَاهُ  ، عَنْ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو  ، قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَكَّةُ مُنَاخٌ لَا تُبَاعُ رِبَاعُهَا ، وَلَا تُؤَاجَرُ بُيُوتُهَا   " . 

وَمِنْهَا : مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  ، عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي زِيَادٍ  ، عَنْ أَبِي نَجِيحٍ  ، عَنْ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو  ، قَالَ : قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَكَّةُ حَرَامٌ ، وَحَرَامٌ بَيْعُ رِبَاعِهَا ، وَحَرَامٌ أَجْرُ بُيُوتِهَا   " .
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (105)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْفَالِ (7)
صـ 76 إلى صـ 80


 وَمِنْهَا مَا رُوِيَ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا أَنَّهَا قَالَتْ : قُلْتُ : يَا   رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَلَا نَبْنِي لَكَ بَيْتًا أَوْ بِنَاءً يُظِلُّكَ مِنَ   الشَّمْسِ ؟ قَالَ : " لَا ، إِنَّمَا هُوَ مُنَاخُ مَنْ سَبَقَ إِلَيْهِ    " ، أَخْرَجَهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ    . 

وَمِنْهَا : مَا رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  ،  وَابْنُ مَاجَهْ  ، عَنْ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ أَبِي سُلَيْمَانَ  ، عَنْ عَلْقَمَةَ بْنِ نَضْلَةَ الْكِنَانِيِّ  ، قَالَ : كَانَتْ بُيُوتُ مَكَّةَ  تُدْعَى السَّوَائِبَ ، لَمْ تُبَعْ رِبَاعُهَا فِي زَمَانِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَلَا أَبِي بَكْرٍ  ، وَلَا عُمَرَ  ، مَنِ احْتَاجَ سَكَنَ ، وَمَنِ اسْتَغْنَى أَسْكَنَ   . 

وَمِنْهَا : مَا رُوِيَ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا : أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قَالَ : " مِنًى  مُنَاخٌ لِمَنْ سَبَقَ   " . 

قَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ  فِي " شَرْحِ الْمُهَذَّبِ " فِي الْجَنَائِزِ ، فِي " بَابِ الدَّفْنِ " فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ ، رَوَاهُ  أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ الدَّارِمِيُّ  ، وَأَبُو دَاوُدَ  ،  وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ  ُ  ،  وَابْنُ مَاجَهْ  ، وَغَيْرُهُمْ ، بِأَسَانِيدَ جَيِّدَةٍ مِنْ رِوَايَةِ عَائِشَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا . 

قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيُّ    : هُوَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ . 

وَذَكَرَ فِي الْبُيُوعِ ، فِي الْكَلَامِ عَلَى بَيْعِ دُورِ مَكَّةَ  ، وَغَيْرِهَا مِنْ أَرْضِ الْحَرَمِ : أَنَّ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ صَحِيحٌ . 

وَمِنْهَا : مَا رَوَاهُ عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ بْنُ مُجَاهِدٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ  ، قَالَ : كَانَ عَطَاءٌ  يَنْهَى عَنِ الْكِرَاءِ فِي الْحَرَمِ ، وَأَخْبَرَنِي أَنَّ  عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ  ، كَانَ يَنْهَى عَنْ تَبْوِيبِ دُورِ مَكَّةَ  لِأَنْ يَنْزِلَ الْحَاجُّ فِي عَرَصَاتِهَا ، فَكَانَ أَوَّلَ مَنْ بَوَّبَ دَارَهُ ،  سُهَيْلُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو  ، فَأَرْسَلَ إِلَيْهِ  عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ  فِي   ذَلِكَ ، فَقَالَ : أَنْظِرْنِي يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِنِّي  كُنْتُ  امْرَءًا تَاجِرًا ، فَأَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَتَّخِذَ بَابَيْنِ  يَحْبِسَانِ لِي  ظَهْرِي ، فَقَالَ : ذَلِكَ لَكَ إِذَنْ   . 

وَقَالَ عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ  ، عَنْ مَعْمَرٍ  ، عَنْ مَنْصُورٍ  ، عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ    : أَنَّ  عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ  ، قَالَ : يَا أَهْلَ مَكَّةَ  لَا تَتَّخِذُوا لِدُورِكُمْ أَبْوَابًا ، لِيَنْزِلِ الْبَادِي حَيْثُ يَشَاءُ   . اهـ ، قَالَهُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ    : إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْأَدِلَّةِ . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : أَقْوَى الْأَقْوَالِ دَلِيلًا فِيمَا يَظْهَرُ قَوْلُ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  وَمَنْ وَافَقَهُ ، لِحَدِيثِ  أُسَامَةَ بْنِ زَيْدٍ  الْمُتَّفَقِ عَلَيْهِ ، كَمَا قَدَّمْنَا ، وَلِلْأَدِلَّةِ الَّتِي قَدَّمْنَا غَيْرُهُ ، وَلِأَنَّ جَمِيعَ أَهْلِ مَكَّةَ  بَقِيَتْ لَهُمْ دِيَارُهُمْ بَعْدَ الْفَتْحِ يَفْعَلُونَ بِهَا مَا شَاءُوا مِنْ بَيْعٍ ، وَإِجَارَةٍ ، وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ . 

وَأَجَابَ أَهْلُ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ أَدِلَّةِ الْمُخَالِفِينَ ; فَأَجَابُوا عَنْ قَوْلِهِ :   [ ص: 77 ] سَوَاءً الْعَاكِفُ فِيهِ وَالْبَادِي     [ 22 \ 25 ] ، بِأَنَّ الْمُرَادَ خُصُوصُ الْمَسْجِدِ دُونَ غَيْرِهِ   مِنْ أَرْضِ الْحَرَمِ ، بِدَلِيلِ التَّصْرِيحِ بِنَفْسِ الْمَسْجِدِ فِي   قَوْلِهِ : وَالْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ الَّذِي جَعَلْنَاهُ لِلنَّاسِ سَوَاءً الْآيَةَ [ 22 \ 25 ] ، وَعَنْ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : هَذِهِ الْبَلْدَةِ الَّذِي حَرَّمَهَا     [ 27 \ 91 ] ، بِأَنَّ الْمُرَادَ : حَرَّمَ صَيْدَهَا ، وَشَجَرَهَا ،   وَخَلَاهَا ، وَالْقِتَالَ فِيهَا ، كَمَا بَيَّنَهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي الْأَحَادِيثِ الصَّحِيحَةِ ، وَلَمْ يَذْكُرْ فِي   شَيْءٍ مِنْهَا مَعَ كَثْرَتِهَا النَّهْيَ عَنْ بَيْعِ دُورِهَا ، وَعَنْ   حَدِيثِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ مُهَاجِرٍ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ : بِأَنَّهُ ضَعِيفٌ ، قَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ  فِي " شَرْحِ الْمُهَذَّبِ " : هُوَ ضَعِيفٌ بِاتِّفَاقِ الْمُحَدِّثِينَ ، وَاتَّفَقُوا عَلَى تَضْعِيفِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  ، وَأَبِيهِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ    . اهـ . 

وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  فِي السُّنَنِ الْكُبْرَى : إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ مُهَاجِرٍ  ضَعِيفٌ ، وَأَبُوهُ غَيْرُ قَوِيٍّ ، وَاخْتُلِفَ عَلَيْهِ فَرُوِيَ عَنْهُ هَكَذَا ، وَرُوِيَ عَنْهُ عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ  ، عَنْ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو  مَرْفُوعًا بِبَعْضِ مَعْنَاهُ ، وَعَنْ حَدِيثِ عَائِشَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا ، بِأَنَّهُ مَحْمُولٌ عَلَى الْمَوَاتِ مِنَ الْحَرَمِ . 

قَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ    : وَهُوَ ظَاهِرُ الْحَدِيثِ . 

وَعَنْ حَدِيثِ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ    : بِأَنَّهُ ضَعِيفٌ مِنْ وَجْهَيْنِ : 

أَحَدُهُمَا : تَضْعِيفُ إِسْنَادِهِ بِابْنِ أَبِي زِيَادٍ  الْمَذْكُورِ فِيهِ . 

وَالثَّانِي : أَنَّ الصَّوَابَ فِيهِ عِنْدَ الْحُفَّاظِ أَنَّهُ مَوْقُوفٌ عَلَى عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ  ، وَقَالُوا : رَفْعُهُ وَهْمٌ ، قَالَهُ :  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  ،  وَأَبُو عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ السُّلَمِيُّ  ، وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ُ    . 

وَعَنْ حَدِيثِ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ أَبِي سُلَيْمَانَ  بِجَوَابَيْنِ : 

أَحَدُهُمَا : أَنَّهُ مُنْقَطِعٌ ، كَمَا قَالَهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ    . 

الثَّانِي : مَا قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  أَيْضًا ، وَجَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الشَّافِعِيَّةِ  ،   وَغَيْرُهُمْ : أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ : الْإِخْبَارُ عَنْ   عَادَتِهِمُ الْكَرِيمَةِ فِي إِسْكَانِهِمْ مَا اسْتَغْنَوْا عَنْهُ مِنْ   بُيُوتِهِمْ بِالْإِعَارَةِ تَبَرُّعًا ، وَجُودًا . 

وَقَدْ أَخْبَرَ مَنْ كَانَ أَعْلَمَ بِشَأْنِ مَكَّةَ  مِنْهُ عَنْ جَرَيَانِ الْإِرْثِ ، وَالْبَيْعِ فِيهَا . 

وَعَنْ حَدِيثِ " مِنًى  مُنَاخُ مَنْ سَبَقَ   " ، بِأَنَّهُ مَحْمُولٌ عَلَى مَوَاتِهَا ، وَمَوَاضِعِ نُزُولِ الْحَجِيجِ مِنْهَا ، قَالَهُ النَّوَوِيُّ  اهـ . 

وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ تَضْعِيفَ الْبَيْهَقِيِّ  لِحَدِيثِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ مُهَاجِرٍ  ، وَحَدِيثِ   [ ص: 78 ] عُثْمَانَ بْنِ أَبِي سُلَيْمَانَ  ، عَنْ عَلْقَمَةَ بْنِ نَضْلَةَ  تَعَقَّبَهُ عَلَيْهِ مُحَشِّيهِ صَاحِبُ " الْجَوْهَرِ النَّقِيِّ " ، بِمَا نَصُّهُ : " ذَكَرَ فِيهِ حَدِيثًا فِي سَنَدِهِ إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ مُهَاجِرٍ  ، فَضَعَّفَ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  ،   وَقَالَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ غَيْرُ قَوِيٍّ ، ثُمَّ أَسْنَدَهُ مِنْ وَجْهٍ   آخَرَ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : رَفْعُهُ وَهْمٌ ، وَالصَّحِيحُ مَوْقُوفٌ ، قُلْتُ :   أَخْرَجَ الْحَاكِمُ  فِي " الْمُسْتَدْرَكِ " هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ مِنَ الْوَجْهَيْنِ اللَّذَيْنِ ذَكَرَهُمَا الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  ، ثُمَّ صَحَّحَ الْأَوَّلَ ، وَجَعَلَ الثَّانِيَ شَاهِدًا عَلَيْهِ ، ثُمَّ ذَكَرَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ  فِي آخِرِهِ حَدِيثًا عَنْ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ أَبِي سُلَيْمَانَ  عَنْ عَلْقَمَةَ بْنِ نَضْلَةَ  ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : هَذَا مُنْقَطِعٌ . 

قُلْتُ : هَذَا الْحَدِيثُ أَخْرَجَهُ  ابْنُ مَاجَهْ  بِسَنَدٍ عَلَى شَرْطِ مُسْلِمٍ  ، وَأَخْرَجَهُ  الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ  وَغَيْرُهُ ، وَعَلْقَمَةُ  هَذَا   صَحَابِيٌّ ، كَذَا ذَكَرَهُ عُلَمَاءُ هَذَا الشَّأْنِ ، وَإِذَا قَالَ   الصَّحَابِيُّ مِثْلَ هَذَا الْكَلَامِ ، كَانَ مَرْفُوعًا عَلَى مَا   عُرِفَ بِهِ ، وَفِيهِ تَصْرِيحُ عُثْمَانَ  بِالسَّمَاعِ عَنْ عَلْقَمَةَ  ، فَمِنْ أَيْنَ الِانْقِطَاعُ ؟ اهـ كَلَامُ صَاحِبِ " الْجَوْهَرِ النَّقِيِّ " . 

قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : لَا يَخْفَى سُقُوطُ اعْتِرَاضِ ابْنِ التُّرْكُمَانِي  ِّ  هَذَا عَلَى الْحَافِظِ الْبَيْهَقِيِّ  ، فِي تَضْعِيفِهِ الْحَدِيثَيْنِ الْمَذْكُورَيْن  ِ . 

أَمَّا فِي الْأَوَّلِ : فَلِأَنَّ تَصْحِيحَ الْحَاكِمِ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ لِحَدِيثٍ ضَعِيفٍ لَا يُصَيِّرُهُ صَحِيحًا . 

وَكَمْ مِنْ حَدِيثٍ ضَعِيفٍ صَحَّحَهُ الْحَاكِمُ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ ، وَتَسَاهُلُهُ - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - فِي التَّصْحِيحِ مَعْرُوفٌ عِنْدَ عُلَمَاءِ الْحَدِيثِ ، وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُهَاجِرِ بْنِ جَابِرٍ الْبَجَلِيُّ  قَدْ   يَكُونُ لِلْمُنَاقَشَةِ فِي تَضْعِيفِ الْحَدِيثِ بِهِ وَجْهٌ ; لِأَنَّ   بَعْضَ الْعُلَمَاءِ بِالرِّجَالِ وَثَّقَهُ وَهُوَ مِنْ رِجَالِ مُسْلِمٍ    . 

وَقَالَ فِيهِ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  ، فِي " التَّقْرِيبِ " : " صَدُوقٌ لَيِّنُ الْحِفْظِ " ، أَمَّا ابْنُهُ إِسْمَاعِيلُ  فَلَمْ يُخْتَلَفْ فِي أَنَّهُ ضَعِيفٌ ، وَتَضْعِيفُ الْحَدِيثِ بِهِ ظَاهِرٌ لَا مَطْعَنَ فِيهِ . 

وَقَالَ فِيهِ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " التَّقْرِيبِ " : ضَعِيفٌ ، فَتَصْحِيحُ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ لَا وَجْهَ لَهُ . 

وَأَمَّا قَوْلُهُ فِي اعْتِرَاضِهِ تَضْعِيفَ الْبَيْهَقِيِّ  لِحَدِيثِ الثَّانِي ، فَمِنْ أَيْنَ الِانْقِطَاعُ - فَجَوَابُهُ : أَنَّ الِانْقِطَاعَ مِنْ حَيْثُ إِنَّ عَلْقَمَةَ بْنَ نَضْلَةَ  تَابِعِيٌّ صَغِيرٌ ، وَزَعْمُ الشَّيْخِ ابْنِ التُّرْكُمَانِي  ِّ  ، أَنَّهُ صَحَابِيٌّ غَيْرُ صَحِيحٍ ، وَقَدْ قَالَ فِيهِ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " التَّقْرِيبِ " : عَلْقَمَةُ بْنُ نَضْلَةَ    - بِفَتْحِ النُّونِ وَسُكُونِ الْمُعْجَمَةِ - الْمَكِّيُّ كِنَانِيٌّ . 

وَقِيلَ : كِنْدِيٌّ تَابِعِيٌّ صَغِيرٌ مَقْبُولٌ ، أَخْطَأَ مَنْ عَدَّهُ   فِي الصَّحَابَةِ ، وَإِذَنْ فَوَجْهُ انْقِطَاعِهِ ظَاهِرٌ ، فَظَهَرَ   أَنَّ الصَّوَابَ مَعَ الْحَافِظِ الْبَيْهَقِيِّ  ، وَالنَّوَوِيِّ  وَغَيْرِهِمَا فِي تَضْعِيفِ   [ ص: 79 ] الْحَدِيثَيْنِ الْمَذْكُورَيْن  ِ . 

وَلَا شَكَّ أَنَّ مَنْ تَوَرَّعَ عَنْ بَيْعِ رِبَاعِ مَكَّةَ  ،   وَإِيجَارِهَا خُرُوجًا مِنَ الْخِلَافِ ، أَنَّ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ لَهُ ;   لِأَنَّ مَنِ اتَّقَى الشُّبَهَاتِ فَقَدِ اسْتَبْرَأَ لِدِينِهِ   وَعِرْضِهِ .
تَنْبِيهٌ 

أَجْمَعَ جَمِيعُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ عَلَى أَنَّ مَوَاضِعَ النُّسُكِ مِنَ الْحَرَمِ كَمَوْضِعِ السَّعْيِ ، وَمَوْضِعِ رَمْيِ الْجِمَارِ حُكْمُهَا حُكْمُ الْمَسَاجِدِ ، وَالْمُسْلِمُون  َ كُلُّهُمْ سَوَاءٌ فِيهَا . 

وَالظَّاهِرُ أَنَّ مَا يَحْتَاجُ إِلَيْهِ الْحَجِيجُ مِنْ مِنًى  ، وَمُزْدَلِفَةَ  كَذَلِكَ ، فَلَا يَجُوزُ لِأَحَدٍ أَنْ يُضَيِّقَهُمَا بِالْبِنَاءِ الْمَمْلُوكِ حَتَّى تَضِيقَا بِالْحَجِيجِ ، وَيَبْقَى بَعْضُهُمْ لَمْ يَجِدْ مَنْزِلًا ; لِأَنَّ الْمَبِيتَ بِمُزْدَلِفَةَ  لَيْلَةَ النَّحْرِ ، وَبِمِنًى  لَيَالِيَ أَيَّامِ التَّشْرِيقِ ، مِنْ مَنَاسِكِ الْحَجِّ . 

فَلَا يَجُوزُ لِأَحَدٍ أَنْ يُضَيِّقَ مَحَلِّ الْمَنَاسِكِ عَلَى   الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، حَتَّى لَا يَبْقَى مَا يَسَعُ الْحَجِيجَ كُلَّهُ ،   وَيَدُلُّ لَهُ حَدِيثُ : " مِنًى مُنَاخٌ لِمَنْ سَبَقَ   " كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ .
الْمَسْأَلَةُ الْخَامِسَةُ : فِي تَحْقِيقِ الْمَقَامِ فِيمَا لِلْإِمَامِ أَنْ يَنْفُلَهُ مِنَ الْغَنِيمَةِ ، وَسَنَذْكُرُ أَقْوَالَ الْعُلَمَاءِ فِي ذَلِكَ ، وَأَدِلَّتَهُمْ ، وَمَا يَقْتَضِي الدَّلِيلُ رُجْحَانَهُ . 

اعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْعُلَمَاءَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِي هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ ، كَمَا   أَشَرْنَا لَهُ فِي أَوَّلِ هَذِهِ السُّورَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ ، وَوَعَدْنَا   بِإِيضَاحِهِ هُنَا ، فَذَهَبَ  الْإِمَامُ مَالِكٌ      - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - إِلَى أَنَّ الْإِمَامَ لَا يَجُوزُ لَهُ أَنْ   يُنَفِّلَ أَحَدًا شَيْئًا إِلَّا مِنَ الْخُمُسِ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ      ; لِأَنَّ الْأَخْمَاسَ الْأَرْبَعَةَ مِلْكٌ لِلْغَانِمِينَ   الْمُوجِفِينَ عَلَيْهَا بِالْخَيْلِ وَالرِّكَابِ ، هَذَا مَشْهُورُ   مَذْهَبِهِ ، وَعَنْهُ قَوْلٌ آخَرُ : أَنَّهَا مِنْ خُمُسِ الْخُمُسِ . 

وَوَجْهُ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ : أَنَّ أَخْمَاسَ الْخُمُسِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ ،   غَيْرُ خُمُسِ الرَّسُولِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِمَصَارِفَ   مُعَيَّنَةٍ فِي قَوْلِهِ : وَلِذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ ، وَأَرْبَعَةَ الْأَخْمَاسِ الْبَاقِيَةِ مِلْكٌ لِلْغَانِمِينَ . 

وَأَصَحُّ الْأَقْوَالِ عَنِ  الشَّافِعِيِّ    : أَنَّ الْإِمَامَ لَا يُنَفِّلُ إِلَّا مِنْ خُمُسِ الْخُمُسِ ، وَدَلِيلُهُ : مَا ذَكَرْنَا آنِفًا . 

وَعَنْ  عَمْرِو بْنِ شُعَيْبٍ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ : لَا نَفْلَ بَعْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قَالَ  ابْنُ قُدَامَةَ  فِي " الْمُغْنِي " : وَلَعَلَّهُ يَحْتَجُّ بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : 

يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْأَنْفَالِ قُلِ الْأَنْفَالُ لِلَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ  [ ص: 80 ] 

وَذَهَبَ  الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  فِي   طَائِفَةٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ : إِلَى أَنَّ لِلْإِمَامِ أَنْ   يُنَفِّلَ الرُّبُعَ بَعْدَ الْخُمُسِ فِي بَدْأَتِهِ ، وَالثُّلُثَ بَعْدَ   الْخُمُسِ فِي رَجْعَتِهِ . 

وَمَذْهَبُ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ     . أَنَّ  لِلْإِمَامِ قَبْلَ إِحْرَازِ الْغَنِيمَةِ أَنْ يُنَفِّلَ  الرُّبُعَ ،  أَوِ الثُّلُثَ ، أَوْ أَكْثَرَ ، أَوْ أَقَلَّ بَعْدَ  الْخُمُسِ ،  وَبَعْدَ إِحْرَازِ الْغَنِيمَةِ لَا يَجُوزُ لَهُ  التَّنْفِيلُ إِلَّا  مِنَ الْخُمُسِ . 

وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا جُمْلَةَ الْخِلَافِ فِي هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ فِي   أَوَّلِ هَذِهِ السُّورَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ ، وَنَحْنُ الْآنُ نَذْكُرُ إِنْ   شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا يَقْتَضِي الدَّلِيلُ رُجْحَانَهُ . 

اعْلَمْ أَوَّلًا : أَنَّ التَّنْفِيلَ الَّذِي اقْتَضَى الدَّلِيلُ جَوَازَهُ أَقْسَامٌ : 

الْأَوَّلُ : أَنْ يَقُولَ الْإِمَامُ لِطَائِفَةٍ مِنَ الْجَيْشِ : إِنْ   غَنِمْتُمْ مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ شَيْئًا ، فَلَكُمْ مِنْهُ كَذَا بَعْدَ   إِخْرَاجِ خُمُسِهِ ، فَهَذَا جَائِزٌ ، وَلَهُ أَنْ يُنَفِّلَهُمْ فِي   حَالَةِ إِقْبَالِ جَيْشِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ إِلَى الْكُفَّارِ الرُّبُعَ ،   وَفِي حَالَةِ رُجُوعِ جَيْشِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ إِلَى أَوْطَانِهِمُ   الثُّلُثَ بَعْدَ إِخْرَاجِ الْخُمُسِ . 

وَمَالِكٌ  وَأَصْحَابُهُ  يَقُولُونَ :  إِنَّ هَذَا لَا يَجُوزُ ; لِأَنَّهُ تَسَبَّبَ فِي  إِفْسَادِ نِيَّاتِ  الْمُجَاهِدِينَ ; لِأَنَّهُمْ يَصِيرُونَ مُقَاتِلِينَ  مِنْ أَجْلِ  الْمَالِ الَّذِي وَعَدَهُمُ الْإِمَامُ تَنْفِيلَهُ . 

وَالدَّلِيلُ عَلَى جَوَازٍ ذَلِكَ : مَا رَوَاهُ  حَبِيبُ بْنُ مَسْلَمَةَ بْنِ مَالِكٍ الْقُرَشِيُّ الْفِهْرِيُّ    : " أَنَّ   النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نَفَّلَ الرُّبُعَ بَعْدَ   الْخُمُسِ فِي بَدْأَتِهِ ، وَنَفَّلَ الثُّلُثَ بَعْدَ الْخُمُسِ فِي   رَجْعَتِهِ   " ، أَخْرَجَهُ  الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ  ، وَأَبُو دَاوُدَ  ،  وَابْنُ مَاجَهْ  ، وَصَحَّحَهُ  ابْنُ حِبَّانَ  ، وَالْحَاكِمُ  ،  وَابْنُ الْجَارُودِ    . 

وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ التَّحْقِيقَ فِي حَبِيبٍ الْمَذْكُورِ : أَنَّهُ صَحَابِيٌّ ، وَقَالَ فِيهِ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي   " التَّقْرِيبِ " : مُخْتَلَفٌ فِي صُحْبَتِهِ ، وَالرَّاجِحُ ثُبُوتُهَا   لَكِنَّهُ كَانَ صَغِيرًا ، وَلَهُ ذِكْرٌ فِي " الصَّحِيحِ " ، فِي   حَدِيثِ  ابْنِ عُمَرَ  مَعَ مُعَاوِيَةَ  اهـ .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (106)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْفَالِ (8)
صـ 81 إلى صـ 85


وقد روى عنه أبو داود  هذا الحديث من ثلاثة أوجه : 

منها : عن مكحول بن عبد الله الشامي  ، قال : كنت عبدا بمصر  لامرأة من بني هذيل  ، فأعتقتني فما خرجت من مصر  وبها علم إلا حويت عليه ، فيما أرى ، ثم أتيت الحجاز ، فما خرجت منها وبها علم إلا حويت عليه فيما أرى ، ثم أتيت العراق  فما خرجت منها وبها علم إلا حويت عليه فيما أرى ، ثم أتيت الشام  فغربلتها ، كل ذلك : أسأل عن النفل فلم أجد أحدا يخبرني فيه بشيء ، حتى لقيت شيخا يقال له : زياد بن   [ ص: 81 ] جارية التميمي  ، فقلت له : هل سمعت في النفل شيئا ؟ قال : نعم ، سمعت  حبيب بن مسلمة الفهري  يقول : شهدت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نفل الربع في البدأة ، والثلث في الرجعة اهـ . 

وقد علمت أن الصحيح أنه صحابي ، وقد صرح في هذه الرواية بأنه شهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نفل الربع إلى آخر الحديث . 

ومما يدل على ذلك أيضا : ما رواه  عبادة بن الصامت  رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان ينفل في البدأة الربع ، وفي الرجعة الثلث   " أخرجه  الإمام أحمد  ،  والترمذي  ،  وابن ماجه  ، وصححه  ابن حبان    . 

وفي رواية عند  الإمام أحمد    : كان  إذا غاب في أرض العدو نفل الربع ، وإذا أقبل راجعا وكل الناس نفل الثلث ،  وكان يكره الأنفال ، ويقول : ليرد قوي المؤمنين على ضعيفهم   . 

وهذه النصوص تدل على ثبوت التنفيل من غير الخمس   . 

ويدل لذلك أيضا : ما رواه  الإمام أحمد  ، وأبو داود  ، عن معن بن يزيد  ، قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " لا نفل إلا بعد الخمس   " ، قال الشوكاني    : في " نيل الأوطار " : هذا الحديث صححه الطحاوي اهـ . 

والفرق بين البدأة والرجعة : أن المسلمين في البدأة : متوجهون إلى بلاد  العدو ، والعدو في غفلة ، وأما في الرجعة : فالمسلمون راجعون إلى أوطانهم  من أرض العدو ، والعدو في حذر ويقظة ، وبين الأمرين فرق ظاهر . 

والأحاديث المذكورة تدل على أن السرية من العسكر إذا خرجت ، فغنمت ، أن سائر الجيش شركاؤهم ، ولا خلاف في ذلك بين العلماء ، كما قاله القرطبي    . 

الثاني : من الأقسام التي اقتضى الدليل جوازها : تنفيل بعض الجيش ، لشدة بأسه ، وعنائه ، وتحمله ما لم يتحمله غيره ، والدليل على ذلك ما ثبت في " صحيح مسلم " ، ورواه  الإمام أحمد  ، وأبو داود  عن  سلمة بن الأكوع  رضي الله عنه ، في قصة إغارة عبد الرحمن الفزاري  ، على سرح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، واستنقاذه منه ، قال سلمة    : فلما  أصبحنا قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " خير فرساننا اليوم ، أبو  قتادة ، وخير رجالتنا سلمة " ، قال : ثم أعطاني رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم سهمين : سهم الفارس ، وسهم الراجل فجمعهما لي   [ ص: 82 ] جميعا ، الحديث . هذا لفظ مسلم  في صحيحه من حديث طويل . 

وقد قدمنا أن هذه غزوة " ذي قرد " في سورة " النساء " ، ويدل لهذا أيضا : حديث  سعد بن أبي وقاص  المتقدم  في أول السورة ، فإن فيه : أن سعدا رضي الله عنه قال : لعله يعطي هذا  السيف لرجل لم يبل بلائي ، ثم أعطاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لسعد رضي  الله عنه لحسن بلائه وقتله صاحب السيف كما تقدم . 

الثالث : من أقسام التنفيل التي اقتضى الدليل جوازها : أن يقول الإمام : " من قتل قتيلا فله سلبه   " . 

ومن الأدلة على ذلك : ما رواه الشيخان في صحيحيهما ، عن أبي قتادة  رضي الله عنه قال : " خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم حنين  ،  فلما التقينا كانت للمسلمين جولة ، قال : فرأيت رجلا من المشركين قد علا  رجلا من المسلمين ، فاستدرت إليه حتى أتيته من ورائه فضربته على حبل عاتقه ،  وأقبل علي فضمني ضمة وجدت منها ريح الموت ، ثم أدركه الموت فأرسلني ،  فلحقت  عمر بن الخطاب  ،  فقال : ما للناس ؟ فقلت : أمر الله ، ثم إن الناس رجعوا ، وجلس رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : " من قتل قتيلا له عليه بينة فله سلبه " ، قال :  فقمت ، ثم قلت : من يشهد لي ؟ ثم جلست ، ثم قال مثل ذلك ، قال : فقمت ،  فقلت : من يشهد لي ؟ ، ثم جلست ، ثم قال ذلك الثالثة ، فقمت ، فقال رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما لك يا أبا قتادة  ؟ " فقصصت عليه القصة ، فقال رجل من القوم ، صدق يا رسول الله سلب ذلك القتيل عندي ; فأرضه من حقه ، فقال  أبو بكر الصديق  رضي  الله عنه : لا ها الله إذن لا يعمد إلى أسد من أسد الله يقاتل عن الله وعن  رسوله ، فيعطيك سلبه ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " صدق فأعطه  إياه " ، فأعطاني ، قال : فبعت الدرع فابتعت بها مخرفا في بني سلمة  ، فإنه لأول مال تأثلته في الإسلام   . والأحاديث بذلك كثيرة . 

وروى أبو داود  ، وأحمد  ، عن أنس    : أن أبا طلحة  يوم حنين  قتل عشرين رجلا ، وأخذ أسلابهم ، وفي رواية عنه عند أحمد  ، أحدا وعشرين ، وذكر أصحاب المغازي : أن أبا طلحة  قال في قتله من ذكر : [ الرجز ] 


*
*أنا أبو طلحة واسمي زيد* 
*
*
*وكل يوم في سلاحي صيد* 
*والحق أنه لا يشترط في ذلك أن يكون في مبارزة ، ولا أن يكون الكافر المقتول   [ ص: 83 ] مقبلا . 

أما الدليل على عدم اشتراط المبارزة   : فحديث أبي قتادة  هذا المتفق عليه . 

وأما الدليل على عدم اشتراط كونه قتله مقبلا إليه : فحديث  سلمة بن الأكوع  ، قال : غزونا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هوازن  ،  فبينا نحن نتضحى مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، إذ جاء رجل على جمل  أحمر فأناخه ، ثم انتزع طلقا من حقوه فقيد به الجمل ، ثم تقدم يتغدى مع  القوم ، وجعل ينظر ، وفينا ضعفة ورقة في الظهر ، وبعضنا مشاة إذ خرج يشتد  فأتى جمله ، فأطلق قيده ثم أناخه ، وقعد عليه فأثاره فاشتد به الجمل ،  فاتبعه رجل على ناقة ورقاء ، قال سلمة     : وخرجت أشتد فكنت عند ورك الناقة ، ثم تقدمت حتى كنت عند ورك الجمل ، ثم  تقدمت حتى أخذت بخطام الجمل فأنخته ، فلما وضع ركبته في الأرض اخترطت سيفي  ، فضربت به رأس الرجل فندر ، ثم جئت بالجمل أقوده وعليه رحله وسلاحه ،  فاستقبلني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والناس معه ، فقال : " من قتل  الرجل ؟ " ، قالوا :  ابن الأكوع  ، قال : " له سلبه أجمع " ، متفق عليه ، واللفظ المذكور لمسلم  في " كتاب الجهاد والسير " في باب : " استحقاق القاتل سلب القتيل " ، وأخرجه  البخاري  بمعناه  " في كتاب الجهاد " في باب : " الحربي إذا دخل دار الإسلام بغير أمان "  وهو صريح في عدم اشتراط المبارزة ، وعدم اشتراط قتله مقبلا لا مدبرا كما  ترى . 

ولا يستحق القاتل سلب المقتول ، إلا أن يكون المقتول من المقاتلة الذين يجوز قتالهم   . 

فأما إن قتل امرأة ، أو صبيا ، أو شيخا فانيا ، أو ضعيفا مهينا ، أو مثخنا بالجراح لم تبق فيه منفعة ، فليس له سلبه . 

ولا خلاف بين العلماء : في أن من قتل صبيا ، أو امرأة ، أو شيخا فانيا ، لا يستحق سلبهم ، إلا قولا ضعيفا جدا يروى عن  أبي ثور  ، وابن المنذر    : في استحقاق سلب المرأة . 

والدليل على أن من قتل مثخنا بالجراح لا يستحق سلبه ، أن  عبد الله بن مسعود  ، هو الذي ذفف على أبي جهل  يوم بدر  ، وحز رأسه ، وقد قضى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بسلبه  لمعاذ بن عمرو بن الجموح  الذي أثبته ، ولم يعط  ابن مسعود  شيئا . 

وهذا هو الحق الذي جاء به الحديث المتفق عليه ، فلا يعارض بما رواه الإمام   [ ص: 84 ] أحمد  ، وأبو داود  عن  ابن مسعود    : " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نفله سيف أبي جهل  يوم بدر    "   ; لأنه من رواية ابنه أبي عبيدة  ، ولم يسمع منه ، وكذلك المقدم للقتل صبرا لا يستحق قاتله سلبه ; لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أمر بقتل النضر بن الحارث العبدري  ، وعقبة بن أبي معيط الأموي  صبرا يوم بدر  ولم يعط من قتلهما شيئا من سلبهما . 

واختلفوا فيمن أسر أسيرا : هل يستحق سلبه إلحاقا للأسر بالقتل أو لا ؟ والظاهر أنه لا يستحقه ، لعدم الدليل ، فيجب استصحاب عموم واعلموا أنما غنمتم الآية ، حتى يرد مخصص من كتاب أو سنة صحيحة ، وقد أسر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمون ، أسارى بدر  ، وقتل بعضهم صبرا كما ذكرنا ، ولم يعط أحدا من الذين أسروهم شيئا من أسلابهم ، ولا من فدائهم بل جعل فداءهم غنيمة . 

أما إذا قاتلت المرأة أو الصبي المسلمين : فالظاهر أن لمن قتل أحدهما سلبه ;  لأنه حينئذ ممن يجوز قتله ، فيدخل في عموم " من قتل قتيلا " الحديث ،  وبهذا جزم غير واحد ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

واعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في استحقاق القاتل السلب ، هل يشترط فيه قول الإمام : " من قتل قتيلا فله سلبه " أو يستحقه مطلقا ، قال الإمام ذلك أو لم يقله ؟ 

وممن قال بهذا الأخير :  الإمام أحمد  ،  والشافعي  ،  والأوزاعي  ، والليث  ، وإسحاق  ، وأبو عبيد  ،  وأبو ثور  ،  والطبري  ، وابن المنذر    . 

وممن قال بالأول : الذي هو أنه لا يستحقه إلا بقول الإمام : " من قتل قتيلا " إلخ ، الإمام أبو حنيفة  ، ومالك  ،  والثوري    . 

وقد قدمنا عن مالك  وأصحابه  : أن قول الإمام ذلك : لا يجوز قبل القتال ، لئلا يؤدي إلى فساد النية ،  ولكن بعد وقوع الواقع ، يقول الإمام : من قتل قتيلا . . . إلخ . 

واحتج من قال : باستحقاق القاتل سلب المقتول مطلقا بعموم الأدلة ; لأن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صرح بأن من قتل قتيلا فله سلبه ، ولم يخصص بشيء ،  والعبرة بعموم الألفاظ لا بخصوص الأسباب ، كما علم في الأصول . 

واحتج مالك  ، وأبو حنيفة  ، ومن وافقهما بأدلة : 

منها : قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث  سلمة بن الأكوع  ، المتفق عليه السابق ذكره ، له سلبه   [ ص: 85 ] أجمع ، قالوا : فلو كان السلب مستحقا له بمجرد قتله لما احتاج إلى تكرير هذا القول . 

ومنها : حديث  عبد الرحمن بن عوف  ، المتفق عليه في قصة قتل  معاذ بن عمرو بن الجموح  ،  ومعاذ بن عفراء  الأنصاريين لأبي جهل  يوم بدر  ، فإن فيه : " ثم  انصرفا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فأخبراه ، فقال : " أيكما قتله  ؟ ! " ، فقال كل واحد منهما : أنا قتلته ، فقال : " هل مسحتما سيفيكما ؟ "  قالا : لا ، فنظر في السيفين ، فقال : " كلاكما قتله " ، وقضى بسلبه  لمعاذ بن عمرو بن الجموح  اهـ . 

قالوا : فتصريحه صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث ، المتفق عليه ، بأن  كليهما قتله ، ثم تخصيص أحدهما بسلبه ، دون الآخر ، صريح في أن القاتل لا  يستحق السلب ، إلا بقول الإمام : إنه له ، إذ لو كان استحقاقه له بمجرد  القتل لما كان لمنع  معاذ بن عفراء  وجه ، مع أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صرح بأنه قتله مع  معاذ بن عمرو  ، ولجعله بينهما . 

ومنها : ما رواه  الإمام أحمد  ، ومسلم  ، وأبو داود  ، عن  عوف بن مالك  قال : قتل رجل من حمير  ، رجلا من العدو ، فأراد سلبه ، فمنعه  خالد بن الوليد  ، وكان واليا عليهم ، فأتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،  عوف بن مالك  فأخبره . فقال لخالد    : " ما منعك أن تعطيه سلبه ؟ " ، قال : استكثرته يا رسول الله ، قال : " ادفعه إليه " ، فمر خالد  بعوف  فجر بردائه ، ثم قال : هل أنجزت ما ذكرت لك من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ فاستغضب ، فقال : لا تعطه يا خالد  ، لا تعطه يا خالد  ،  هل أنتم تاركون لي أمرائي ، إنما مثلكم ومثلهم ، كمثل رجل استرعى إبلا ،  أو غنما فرعاها ، ثم تحين سقيها فأوردها حوضا فشرعت فيه ، فشربت صفوه ،  وتركت كدره ، فصفوه لكم وكدره عليهم   . 

وفي رواية عند مسلم  أيضا : عن  عوف بن مالك الأشجعي  ، قال : خرجت مع من خرج مع  زيد بن حارثة  ، في غزوة مؤتة  ، ورافقني مددي من اليمن  ، وساق الحديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بنحوه ، غير أنه قال في الحديث : قال  عوف بن مالك    : فقلت : يا خالد  ، أما علمت أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قضى بالسلب للقاتل ، قال بلى ، ولكني استكثرته ، هذا لفظ مسلم  في صحيحه . 


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (107)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْفَالِ (9)
صـ 86 إلى صـ 90

وفي رواية عن عوف  أيضا ، عند  الإمام أحمد  وأبي داود  قال خرجت مع  زيد بن حارثة  في غزوة مؤتة  ، ورافقني مددي من أهل اليمن   ، ومضينا فلقينا جموع الروم  ، وفيهم رجل على فرس له ، أشقر ، عليه سرج مذهب ، وسلاح مذهب ، فجعل الرومي يفري في   [ ص: 86 ] المسلمين  ، فقعد له المددي خلف صخرة فمر به الرومي فعرقب فرسه ، فخر وعلاه فقتله .  وحاز فرسه وسلاحه ، فلما فتح الله عز وجل للمسلمين بعث إليه  خالد بن الوليد  ، فأخذ السلب ، قال عوف    : فأتيته ، فقلت : يا خالد  ،  أما علمت أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قضى بالسلب للقاتل ، قال : بلى ،  ولكن استكثرته ، قلت : لتردنه إليه ، أو لأعرفنكها عند رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم ، فأبى أن يرد عليه ، قال عوف    : فاجتمعنا عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقصصت عليه قصة المددي ، وما فعل خالد  ، وذكر بقية الحديث بمعنى ما تقدم اهـ . 

فقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث الصحيح : " لا تعطه يا خالد    " دليل على أنه لم يستحق السلب بمجرد القتل ، إذ لو استحقه به ، لما منعه منه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

ومنها : ما ذكره  ابن أبي شيبة  ، قال : حدثنا أبو الأحوص  ، عن  الأسود بن قيس  ، عن بشر بن علقمة  ، قال : بارزت رجلا يوم القادسية  ، فقتلته ، وأخذت سلبه ، فأتيت سعدا ، فخطب سعد أصحابه ، ثم قال : هذا سلب بشر بن علقمة  فهو خير من اثني عشر ألف درهم ، وإنا قد نفلناه إياه   . 

فلو كان السلب للقاتل قضاء من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لما أضاف الأمراء  ذلك التنفيل إلى أنفسهم باجتهادهم ، ولأخذه القاتل دون أمرهم ، قاله القرطبي    . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : أظهر القولين عندي دليلا ، أن القاتل لا يستحق  السلب إلا بإعطاء الإمام ; لهذه الأدلة الصحيحة ، التي ذكرنا فإن قيل : هي  شاهدة لقول إسحاق    : إن كان السلب يسيرا فهو للقاتل ، وإن كان كثيرا خمس . 

فالجواب : أن ظاهرها العموم مع أن سلب أبي جهل  لم يكن فيه كثرة زائدة ، وقد منع منه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  معاذ بن عفراء    .
تنبيه 

جعل بعض العلماء منشأ الخلاف في سلب القاتل ، هل يحتاج إلى تنفيذ الإمام أو لا ؟  هو الاختلاف في قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من قتل قتيلا " الحديث ،  هل هو حكم ؟ وعليه فلا يعم بل يحتاج دائما إلى تنفيذ الإمام ، أو هو فتوى ؟  فيكون حكما عاما غير محتاج إلى تنفيذ الإمام . 

قال صاحب " نشر البنود شرح مراقي السعود " في شرح قوله : [ الرجز ] 

 [ ص: 87 ] 
**وسائر حكاية الفعل بما* *
**منه العموم ظاهرا قد علما* *ما نصه : تنبيه : حكى ابن رشيد  خلافا بين العلماء ، في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من قتل قتيلا له عليه بينة ، فله سلبه    " ، هل يحتاج سلب القتيل إلى تنفيذ الإمام ، بناء على أن الحديث حكم فلا  يعم ، أو لا يحتاج إليه بناء على أنه فتوى ؟ وكذا قوله لهند : " خذي ما يكفيك وولدك بالمعروف   " فيه خلاف ، هل هو حكم فلا يعم ، أو فتوى فيعم . 

قال ميارة  في " التكميل " : [ الرجز ] 


**وفي حديث هند الخلاف : هل* *
**حكم يخصها أو افتاء شمل* *واعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في السلب ، هل يخمس أو لا ؟ على ثلاثة أقوال : 

الأول : لا يخمس . 

الثاني : يخمس . 

الثالث : إن كان كثيرا خمس ، وإلا فلا . 

وممن قال : إنه لا يخمس :  الشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وابن المنذر  ،  وابن جرير  ، ويروى عن  سعد بن أبي وقاص    . 

وممن روي عنه أنه يخمس :  ابن عباس  ،  والأوزاعي  ، ومكحول    . 

وممن فرق بين القليل والكثير : إسحاق ، واحتج من قال : لا يخمس بما رواه  الإمام أحمد  ، وأبو داود  ،  وابن حبان  ،  والطبراني  ، عن  عوف بن مالك  ،  وخالد بن الوليد  رضي الله عنهما ; أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يخمس السلب . 

وقال القرطبي  في " تفسيره " ، بعد أن ساق حديث  عوف بن مالك  الذي قدمنا عند مسلم ما نصه : " وأخرجه  أبو بكر البرقاني  بإسناده ، الذي أخرجه به مسلم  ، وزاد بيانا أن  عوف بن مالك  ، قال : إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن يخمس السلب   " اهـ . 

وقال ابن حجر  في " التلخيص " في حديث خالد وعوف المتقدم ، ما لفظه : " وهو ثابت في " صحيح مسلم " في حديث طويل فيه قصة لعوف مع  خالد بن الوليد  ، وتعقبه الشوكاني  في  " نيل الأوطار " بما نصه : وفيه نظر ؛ فإن هذا اللفظ الذي هو محل الحجة لم  يكن في صحيح مسلم ، بل الذي فيه هو ما سيأتي قريبا ، وفي إسناد هذا الحديث   إسماعيل بن عياش  ، وفيه كلام معروف قد تقدم ذكره مرارا " ، اهـ . 

 [ ص: 88 ] قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : وقد قدمنا حديث عوف المذكور بلفظ مسلم في صحيحه ، وليس فيه ما ذكره الحافظ بن حجر  ، فهو وهم منه ، كما نبه عليه الشوكاني  رحمهما الله تعالى . 

والتحقيق في  إسماعيل بن عياش  أن روايته عن غير الشاميين ضعيفة ، وهو قوي في الشاميين ، دون غيرهم . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : وهذا الحديث من رواية  إسماعيل بن عياش  ، عن  صفوان بن عمرو  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن جبير بن نفير  ، عن أبيه ، عن  عوف بن مالك  ، وإسماعيل  ، وشيخه في هذا الحديث ، الذي هو  صفوان بن عمرو  ، كلاهما حمصي ، فهو بلدي له : 

وبه تعلم صحة الاحتجاج بالحديث المذكور ، مع قوة شاهده ، الذي قدمنا عن  أبي بكر البرقاني  ، بسند على شرط مسلم    . 

واحتج من قال بأن السلب يخمس : بعموم قوله تعالى : واعلموا أنما غنمتم من شيء فأن لله خمسه الآية . 

واحتج من قال : يخمس الكثير دون اليسير : بما رواه أنس  ، عن  البراء بن مالك  أنه قتل من المشركين مائة رجل ، إلا رجلا مبارزة ، وأنهم لما غزوا الزارة ، خرج دهقان الزارة ، فقال : رجل ورجل ، فبرز البراء  فاختلفا بسيفيهما ، ثم اعتنقا فتوركه البراء  فقعد على كبده ، ثم أخذ السيف فذبحه ، وأخذ سلاحه ومنطقته ، وأتى به عمر  ، فنفله السلاح ، وقوم المنطقة بثلاثين ألفا ، فخمسها ، وقال : إنها مال . اهـ بنقل القرطبي    . 

وقال قبل هذا : وفعله  عمر بن الخطاب  مع  البراء بن مالك  ، حين بارز " المرزبان " فقتله ، فكانت قيمة منطقته ، وسواريه ثلاثين ألفا ، فخمس ذلك اهـ . 

وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وقال إسحاق    : إن استكثر الإمام السلب ، فذلك إليه ، لما روى  ابن سيرين  أن  البراء بن مالك  بارز " مرزبان    " الزارة بالبحرين  فطعنه ، فدق صلبه ، وأخذ سواريه ، وسلبه ، فلما صلى عمر  الظهر أتى أبا طلحة  في  داره ، فقال : إنا كنا لا نخمس السلب ، وإن سلب البراء قد بلغ مالا ، وأنا  خامسه ، فكان أول سلب خمس في الإسلام سلب البراء ، رواه سعيد في السنن . 

وفيها أن سلب البراء بلغ ثلاثين ألفا . 

 [ ص: 89 ] قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : أظهر الأقوال دليلا عندي أن السلب لا يخمس لحديث عوف وخالد المتقدم ، ويجاب عن أخذ الخمس من سلب  البراء بن مالك  ، بأن الذي تدل عليه القصة أن السلب لا يخمس ; لأن قول عمر    : إنا كنا لا نخمس السلب ، وقول الراوي كان أول سلب خمس في الإسلام : يدل على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأبا بكر  ، وعمر  صدرا من خلافته لم يخمسوا سلبا ، واتباع ذلك أولى . 

قال الجوزجاني    : لا  أظنه يجوز لأحد في شيء سبق فيه من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم شيء إلا  اتباعه ، ولا حجة في قول أحد مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قاله  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " ، والأدلة التي ذكرنا يخصص بها عموم قوله تعالى : واعلموا أنما غنمتم الآية [ 8 \ 41 ] . 

واختلف العلماء فيما إذا ادعى أنه قتله ، ولم يقم على ذلك بينة ، فقال  الأوزاعي    : يعطاه بمجرد دعواه ، وجمهور العلماء على أنه لا بد من بينة على أنه قتله ، قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : لا ينبغي أن يختلف في اشتراط البينة لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح " من قتل قتيلا له عليه بينة   " الحديث ، فهو يدل بإيضاح على أنه لا بد من البينة ، فإن قيل : فأين البينة التي أعطى بها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أبا قتادة  سلب قتيله السابق ذكره . 

فالجواب من وجهين : الأول : ما ذكره القرطبي  في " تفسيره " ، قال : سمعت شيخنا الحافظ المنذري الشافعي أبا محمد عبد العظيم  ، يقول : إنما أعطاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بشهادة الأسود بن خزاعي  ، وعبد الله بن أنيس  ، وعلى هذا يندفع النزاع ، ويزول الإشكال ، ويطرد الحكم . اهـ . 

الثاني : أنه أعطاه إياه بشهادة الرجل الذي قال لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " صدق ، سلب ذلك القتيل عندي   " ، الحديث ، فإن قوله " صدق " شهادة صريحة لأبي قتادة  أنه هو الذي قتله ، والاكتفاء بواحد في باب الخبر ، والأمور التي لم يقع فيها ترافع قال به كثير من العلماء ، وعقده ابن عاصم المالكي  في تحفته بقوله : [ الرجز ] 


**وواحد يجزئ في باب الخبر* *
**واثنان أولى عند كل ذي نظر* *وقال القرطبي  في " تفسيره " : 

إن أكثر العلماء على إجزاء شهادة واحد ، وقيل : يثبت ذلك بشاهد ويمين ، والله أعلم . 

وأما على قول من قال : إن السلب موكول إلى نظر الإمام ، فللإمام أن يعطيه إياه ،   [ ص: 90 ] ولو لم تقم بينة ، وإن اشترطها فذلك له ، قاله القرطبي  ، والظاهر عندي أنه لا بد من بينة لورود النص الصحيح بذلك . 

واختلف العلماء في السلب ما هو ؟ 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : لهذه المسألة طرفان ، وواسطة : 

طرف أجمع العلماء على أنه من السلب : وهو سلاحه ، كسيفه ، ودرعه ، ونحو ذلك ، وكذلك ثيابه . 

وطرف أجمع العلماء على أنه ليس من السلب : وهو ما لو وجد في هميانه ، أو منطقته دنانير . أو جواهر ، أو نحو ذلك . 

وواسطة اختلف العلماء فيها : منها فرسه الذي مات وهو يقاتل عليه ، ففيه للعلماء قولان : وهما روايتان عن  الإمام أحمد  ، أصحهما أنه منه ، ومنها ما يتزين به للحرب ، فقال الأوزاعي : ذلك كله من السلب ، وقالت : فرقة ليس منه ، وهذا مروي عن  سحنون  إلا المنطقة ، فإنها عنده من السلب ، وقال ابن حبيب  في الواضحة ، والسواران من السلب ، والله أعلم . 

واعلم أن حديث عبد الله بن عمر  المتفق عليه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعث سرية قبل نجد  ، وفيهم  ابن عمر  ، وأن سهمانهم بلغت اثني عشر بعيرا ، ونفلوا بعيرا بعيرا   - دليل واضح على بطلان قول من قال : " لا تنفيل إلا من خمس الخمس " ; لأن الحديث صريح في أنه نفلهم نصف السدس . 

ولا شك أن نصف السدس أكثر من خمس الخمس ، فكيف يصح تنفيل الأكثر من الأقل ،  وهو واضح كما ترى ، وأما غير ذلك من الأقوال ، فالحديث محتمل له . 

والذي يسبق إلى الذهن ، أن ما ثبت في " صحيح مسلم " من حديث  ابن عمر  بلفظ : " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد كان ينفل بعض من يبعث من السرايا لأنفسهم خاصة سوى قسم عامة الجيش ، والخمس في ذلك واجب كله اهـ . 

يدل على أن ذلك التنفيل من الغنيمة بعد إخراج الخمس ، وهو ما دل عليه حديث حبيب بن سلمة  المتقدم ، وهو الظاهر المتبادر خلافا لما قاله ابن حجر  في " الفتح " من أنه محتمل لكل الأقوال المذكورة ، والله تعالى أعلم . \
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (108)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْفَالِ (10)
صـ 91 إلى صـ 95

[ ص: 91 ] المسألة السادسة : الحق الذي لا شك فيه أن الفارس يعطى من الغنيمة ثلاثة أسهم : سهمان لفرسه ، وسهم لنفسه ، وأن الراجل يعطى سهما واحدا ، والنصوص الصحيحة مصرحة بذلك ، فمن ذلك حديث  ابن عمر  المتفق عليه ، ولفظ  البخاري  عن نافع  عن  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : جعل للفرس سهمين ، ولصاحبه سهما   " . 

ولفظ مسلم  ، حدثنا نافع  عن عبد الله بن عمر  ، " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قسم في النفل للفرس سهمين ، وللرجل سهما   " اهـ . 

وأكثر الروايات بلفظ : " وللرجل " ، فرواية الشيخين صريحة فيما ذكرنا ، وبذلك فسره راويه نافع  ، قال  البخاري  في " صحيحه " في غزوة خيبر    : قال : فسره نافع  ،  فقال : إذا كان مع الرجل فرس فله ثلاثة أسهم ، فإن لم يكن له فرس فله سهم  اهـ . وذلك هو معناه الذي لا يحتمل غيره في رواية الصحيحين المذكورة . 

ومنها ما رواه أبو داود  ، حدثنا  أحمد بن حنبل  ، حدثنا أبو معاوية  ، حدثنا عبيد الله  ، عن نافع  ، عن  ابن عمر    : " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أسهم لرجل ولفرسه ثلاثة أسهم : سهما له ، وسهمين لفرسه   " . 

حدثنا  أحمد بن حنبل  ، ثنا أبو معاوية  ، ثنا عبد الله بن يزيد  ، حدثني المسعودي  ، حدثني أبو عمرة  عن أبيه ، قال : " أتينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أربعة نفر ، ومعنا فرس ، فأعطى كل واحد منا سهما ، وأعطى الفرس سهمين   " . 

وممن قال بهذا الأئمة الثلاثة : مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وهو قول  ابن عباس  ، ومجاهد  ، والحسن  ،  وابن سيرين  ،  وعمر بن عبد العزيز  ،  والأوزاعي  ،  والثوري  ، والليث  ، وحسين بن ثابت  ، وأبي يوسف  ، ومحمد  ، وإسحاق  ، وأبي عبيد  ،  وابن جرير  ،  وأبي ثور    . 

وخالف أبو حنيفة    - رحمه الله - الجمهور ، فقال : للفارس سهمان ، وللراجل سهم ; محتجا بما جاء في بعض الروايات : " أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قسم يوم خيبر  للفارس سهمين ، وللراجل سهما   " رواه أبو داود  من حديث مجمع بن جارية الأنصاري  رضي الله عنه ، وكان أحد القراء الذين قرؤوا القرآن ، ويجاب عنه من وجهين : 

الأول : أن المراد بسهمي الفارس خصوص السهمين اللذين استحقهما بفرسه ، كما يشعر به لفظ الفارس . 

 [ ص: 92 ] الثاني : أن النصوص المتقدمة أصح منه ، وأولى بالتقديم ، وقد قال أبو داود    : حديث أبي معاوية  أصح ، والعمل عليه ، وأرى الوهم في حديث مجمع أنه قال : ثلاثمائة فارس ، وكانوا مائتي فارس اهـ . 

وقال النووي  في " شرح مسلم    " : لم يقل بقول أبي حنيفة  هذا أحد ، إلا ما روي عن علي  ، وأبي موسى  اهـ . 

وإن كان عند بعض الغزاة خيل فلا يسهم إلا لفرس واحد ، وهذا مذهب الجمهور منهم مالك  ، وأبو حنيفة  ،  والشافعي  ، والحسن  ، ومحمد بن الحسن  ، وغيرهم . 

واحتجوا بأنه لا يمكنه أن يقاتل إلا على فرس واحد ، وقال  الأوزاعي   والثوري  ، والليث  ، وأبو يوسف : يسهم لفرسين دون ما زاد عليهما ، وهو مذهب  الإمام أحمد  ، ويروى عن الحسن  ، ومكحول  ، ويحيى الأنصاري  ، وابن وهب  ، وغيره من المالكيين . 

واحتج أهل هذا القول بما روي عن  الأوزاعي    : " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يسهم للخيل ، وكان لا يسهم للرجل فوق فرسين وإن كان معه عشرة أفراس   " ، وبما روي عن أزهر بن عبد الله  أن  عمر بن الخطاب  كتب إلى  أبي عبيدة بن الجراح  ، أن يسهم للفرس من سهمين ، وللفرسين أربعة أسهم ، ولصاحبهما سهم ، فذلك خمسة أسهم ، وما كان فوق الفرسين فهي جنائب ، رواهما  سعيد بن منصور  ، قاله  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " . 

واحتجوا أيضا بأنه محتاج إلى الفرس الثاني ; لأن إدامة ركوب واحد تضعفه ،  وتمنع القتال عليه فيسهم للثاني ; لأنه محتاج إليه كالأول ، بخلاف الثالث  فإنه مستغن عنه ، ولم يقل أحد إنه يسهم لأكثر من فرسين ، إلا شيئا روي عن  سليمان بن موسى  ، قاله النووي  في " شرح مسلم    " ، وغيره . 

واختلف العلماء في البراذين والهجن على أربعة أقوال : 

الأول : أنها يسهم لها كسهم الخيل العراب ، وممن قال به مالك  ،  والشافعي  ،  وعمر بن عبد العزيز  ،  والثوري  ، ونسبه الزرقاني  في " شرح الموطأ " للجمهور ، واختاره الخلال ، وقال : رواه ثلاثة متيقظون عن أحمد  ، وحجة هذا القول ما ذكره مالك  في الموطأ ، قال : لا أرى البراذين والهجن ، إلا من الخيل ; لأن الله تبارك وتعالى قال في كتابه : والخيل والبغال والحمير لتركبوها وزينة   [ 16 \ 8 ] . 

وقال عز وجل : وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم   [ 8 \ 60 ]   [ ص: 93 ] فأنا أرى البراذين والهجن من الخيل إذا أجازها الوالي   . 

وقد قال  سعيد بن المسيب  ، وسئل عن البراذين : هل فيها من صدقة ؟ قال : وهل في الخيل من صدقة ؟ اهـ . 

وحاصل هذا الاستدلال أن اسم الخيل في الآيتين المذكورتين يشمل البراذين  والهجن فهما داخلان في عمومه ; لأنهما ليسا في البغال ولا الحمير بل من  الخيل . 

القول الثاني : أنه يسهم للبرذون والهجين سهم واحد قدر نصف سهم الفرس ، واحتج أهل هذا القول بما رواه  الشافعي  في " الأم "  وسعيد بن منصور  من طريق  علي بن الأقمر الوادعي  ، قال : أغارت الخيل فأدركت العراب ، وتأخرت البراذين ، فقام ابن المنذر الوادعي  ، فقال : لا أجعل ما أدرك كما لم يدرك ، فبلغ ذلك عمر  فقال : هبلت الوادعي  أمه لقد أذكرت به ! أمضوها على ما قال ، فكان أول من أسهم للبراذين دون سهام العراب ، وفي ذلك يقول شاعرهم : [ الطويل ] 


**ومنا الذي قد سن في الخيل سنة وكانت سواء قبل ذاك سهامها* *وهذا منقطع كما ترى . 

واحتجوا أيضا بما رواه أبو داود  في المراسيل ،  وسعيد بن منصور  ، عن مكحول    : " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هجن الهجين يوم خيبر  ، وعرب العربي ، فجعل للعربي سهمين ، وللهجين سهما   " ، وهو منقطع أيضا كما ترى ، وبه أخذ  الإمام أحمد  في أشهر الروايات عنه . 

واحتجوا أيضا بأن أثر الخيل العراب في الحرب أفضل من أثر البراذين وذلك يقتضي تفضيلها عليها في السهام . 

القول الثالث : التفصيل بين ما يدرك من البراذين إدراك العراب ، فيسهم له كسهامها ، وبين ما لا يدرك إدراكها فلا يسهم له ، وبه قال  ابن أبي شيبة  ، وابن أبي خيثمة  ، وأبو أيوب  ، والجوزجاني    . 

ووجهه أنها من الخيل ، وقد عملت عملها فوجب جعلها منها . 

القول الرابع : لا يسهم لها مطلقا ، وهو قول  مالك بن عبد الله الخثعمي  ووجهه أنها حيوان لا يعمل عمل الخيل فأشبه البغال . 

قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : ويحتمل أن تكون هذه الرواية فيما لا يقارب العتاق   [ ص: 94 ] منها ، لما روى الجوزجاني  بإسناده عن أبي موسى  ، أنه كتب إلى  عمر بن الخطاب    : إنا وجدنا بالعراق  خيلا  عراضا دكنا ، فما ترى يا أمير المؤمنين في سهمانها ، فكتب إليه : تلك  البراذين فما قارب العتاق منها ، فاجعل له سهما واحدا ، وألغ ما سوى ذلك   .  اهـ . 

والبراذين : جمع برذون ، بكسر الموحدة وسكون الراء وفتح المعجمة ، والمراد : الجفاة الخلقة من الخيل ، وأكثر ما تجلب من بلاد الروم   ، ولها جلد على السير في الشعاب والجبال والوعر بخلاف الخيل العربية . 

والهجين : هو ما أحد أبويه عربي ، وقيل : هو الذي أبوه عربي ، وأما الذي أمه عربية فيسمى المقرف ، وعن أحمد    : الهجين البرذون ، ويحتمل أنه أراد في الحكم . 

ومن إطلاق الإقراف على كون الأم عربية قول هند بنت النعمان بن بشير    : [ الطويل ] 


**وما هند إلا مهرة عربية     سليلة أفراس تحللها بغل 
فإن ولدت مهرا كريما فبالحرى     وإن يك إقراف فما أنجب الفحل 
**وقول جرير    : [ الوافر ] 

إذا آباؤنا وأبوك عدوا أبان المقرفات من العراب واختلف العلماء فيمن غزا على بعير ، هل يسهم لبعيره ؟ فذهب أكثر العلماء إلى أنه لا يسهم للإبل ، قال ابن المنذر    : أجمع كل من أحفظ عنه من أهل العلم أن من غزا على بعير فله سهم راجل ، كذلك قال الحسن  ، ومكحول  ،  والثوري  ،  والشافعي  ، وأصحاب الرأي ، واختاره أبو الخطاب  من الحنابلة . 

قال  ابن قدامة  في  " المغني " : وهذا هو الصحيح إن شاء الله تعالى ; لأن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم لم ينقل عنه أنه أسهم لغير الخيل من البهائم وقد كان معه يوم " بدر "  سبعون بعيرا ، ولم تخل غزاة من غزواته من الإبل ، هي كانت غالب دوابهم فلم  ينقل عنه أنه أسهم لها ، ولو أسهم لها لنقل ، وكذلك من بعد النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم من خلفائه وغيرهم مع كثرة غزواتهم لم ينقل عن أحد منهم فيما  علمناه أنه أسهم لبعير ، ولو أسهم لبعير لم يخف ذلك ، ولأنه لا يتمكن صاحبه  من الكر والفر ، فلم يسهم له كالبغل والحمار ، اهـ . 

وقال  الإمام أحمد    : من غزا على بعير ، وهو لا يقدر على غيره قسم له ولبعيره سهمان ، وظاهره أنه لا يسهم للبعير مع إمكان الغزو على فرس ، وعن أحمد    : أنه يسهم   [ ص: 95 ] للبعير سهم ، ولم يشترط عجز صاحبه عن غيره ، وحكي نحو هذا عن الحسن  ، قاله  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " . 

واحتج أهل هذا القول بقوله تعالى : فما أوجفتم عليه من خيل ولا ركاب   [ 59 \ 6 ] ، قالوا : فذكر الركاب وهي الإبل مع الخيل ، وبأنه حيوان تجوز المسابقة عليه بعوض فيسهم له كالفرس ; لأن تجويز المسابقة بعوض إنما  هو في ثلاثة أشياء ، هي : النصل ، والخف ، والحافر ، دون غيرها ; لأنها  آلات الجهاد ، فأبيح أخذ الرهن في المسابقة بها ، تحريضا على رياضتها ،  وتعلم الإتقان فيها . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : الذي يظهر لي - والله أعلم - أنه لا يسهم للإبل  لما قدمنا آنفا ، وأما غير الخيل والإبل ، من البغال والحمير والفيلة  ونحوها ، فلا يسهم لشيء منه ، وإن عظم غناؤها وقامت مقام الخيل . 

قال  ابن قدامة    : ولا خلاف في ذلك ; لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يقسم لشيء من ذلك ، ولأنها مما لا تجوز المسابقة عليه بعوض فلم يسهم لها كالبقر .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (109)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْفَالِ (11)
صـ 96 إلى صـ 100

المسألة السابعة : اختلف العلماء في حرق رحل الغال من الغنيمة ، والمراد بالغال من يكتم شيئا من الغنيمة ، فلا يطلع عليه الإمام ، ولا يضعه مع الغنيمة . 

قال بعض العلماء : يحرق رحله كله إلا المصحف وما فيه روح ، وهو مذهب  الإمام أحمد  ، وبه قال الحسن  وفقهاء الشام  ، منهم مكحول  ،  والأوزاعي  ، والوليد بن هشام  ،  ويزيد بن يزيد بن جابر  ، وأتى سعيد بن عبد الملك  بغال فجمع ماله وأحرقه ،  وعمر بن عبد العزيز  حاضر ذلك فلم يعبه . 

وقال  يزيد بن يزيد بن جابر    : السنة في الذي يغل أن يحرق رحله ، رواهما سعيد  في سنته ، قاله  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " . 

ومن حجج أهل هذا القول : ما رواه أبو داود  في سننه ، عن صالح بن محمد بن زائدة  قال أبو داود  وصالح هذا أبو واقد  قال : دخلت مع مسلمة أرض الروم  ، فأتى برجل قد غل ، فسأل سالما عنه فقال : سمعت أبي يحدث ، عن  عمر بن الخطاب  ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إذا وجدتم الرجل قد غل فاحرقوا متاعه واضربوه   " ، قال : فوجدنا في متاعه مصحفا فسأل سالما عنه ، فقال : بعه وتصدق بثمنه . اهـ بلفظه من أبي داود    . 

وذكر  ابن قدامة  أنه رواه أيضا الأثرم  ، وسعيد  ، وقال أبو داود  أيضا : حدثنا أبو صالح   [ ص: 96 ] محبوب بن موسى الأنطاكي  ، قال : أخبرنا أبو إسحاق  عن صالح بن محمد  ، قال : غزونا مع الوليد بن هشام  ، ومعنا  سالم بن عبد الله بن عمر  ،  وعمر بن عبد العزيز  ، فغل رجل متاعا ، فأمر الوليد  بمتاعه فأحرق وطيف به ، ولم يعطه سهمه ، قال أبو داود    : وهذا أصح الحديثين رواه غير واحد : أن الوليد بن هشام  أحرق رحل  زياد بن سعد  ، وكان قد غل ، وضربه . 

حدثنا  محمد بن عوف  ، قال : ثنا موسى بن أيوب  ، قال : ثنا  الوليد بن مسلم  ، قال : ثنا زهير بن محمد  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده : " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأبا بكر  ، وعمر  حرقوا متاع الغال وضربوه   " . 

قال أبو داود    : وزاد فيه  علي بن بحر    : عن الوليد  ، ولم أسمعه منه ، ومنعوه سهمه ، قال أبو داود    : وحدثنا به  الوليد بن عتبة  ، وعبد الوهاب بن نجدة  ، قالا : ثنا الوليد  ، عن زهير بن محمد  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  قوله ، ولم يذكر عبد الوهاب بن نجدة الحوطي  منع سهمه ، اهـ من أبي داود  بلفظه ، وحديث صالح بن محمد  الذي ذكرنا عند أبي داود  أخرجه أيضا الترمذي  ، والحاكم  ، والبيهقي    . 

قال الترمذي    : غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه ، وقال : سألت محمدا  عن هذا الحديث ، فقال : إنما روى هذا صالح بن محمد بن زائدة  ، الذي يقال له  أبو واقد الليثي  ، وهو منكر الحديث . 

قال المنذري    : وصالح بن محمد بن زائدة    : تكلم فيه غير واحد من الأئمة ، وقد قيل : إنه تفرد به ، وقال  البخاري    : عامة أصحابنا يحتجون بهذا في الغلول ، وهو باطل ليس بشيء ، وقال  الدارقطني    : أنكروا هذا الحديث على صالح بن محمد  ، قال : وهذا حديث لم يتابع عليه ، ولا أصل لهذا الحديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

والمحفوظ أن سالما  أمر بذلك ، وصحح أبو داود  وقفه ، فرواه موقوفا من وجه آخر ، وقال : هذا أصح كما قدمنا ، وحديث  عمرو بن شعيب  الذي ذكرنا عند أبي داود  ، أخرجه أيضا الحاكم  ، والبيهقي  ، وزهير بن محمد الذي ذكرنا في إسناده الظاهر أنه هو الخراساني  ، وقد قال فيه ابن حجر  في " التقريب " : رواية أهل الشام   عنه غير مستقيمة ، فضعف بسببها ، وقال  البخاري  عن أحمد    : كان زهير  الذي يروي عنه الشاميون آخر ، وقال أبو حاتم    : حدث بالشام  من حفظه فكثر غلطه . اهـ . 

وقال البيهقي    : ويقال إنه غير الخراساني  ، وإنه مجهول . اهـ ، وقد علمت فيما قدمنا   [ ص: 97 ] عن أبي داود  ، أنه رواه من وجه آخر موقوفا على  عمرو بن شعيب  وقال ابن حجر    : إن وقفه هو الراجح . 

وذهب الأئمة الثلاثة ، مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأبو حنيفة    : إلى أنه لا يحرق رحله ، واحتجوا بأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يحرق رحل غال ، و بما رواه  الإمام أحمد  ، وأبو داود  ، عن  عبد الله بن عمرو  ، أن  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا أصاب غنيمة أمر بلالا فنادى في  الناس ، فيجيئون بغنائمهم ، فيخمسه ، ويقسمه ، فجاء رجل بعد ذلك بزمام من  شعر ، فقال : يا رسول الله ، هذا فيما كنا أصبناه من الغنيمة ، فقال : "  أسمعت بلالا ينادي ثلاثا " ، قال : نعم ، قال : " فما منعك أن تجيء به ؟ "  فاعتذر إليه ، فقال : " كن أنت تجيء به يوم القيامة فلن أقبله عنك   " ، هذا لفظ أبي داود  ، وهذا الحديث سكت عنه أبو داود  ، والمنذري  ، وأخرجه الحاكم  وصححه . 

وقال  البخاري    : قد روي في غير حديث عن الغال ، ولم يؤمر بحرق متاعه ، فقد علمت أن أدلة القائلين بعدم حرق رحل الغال أقوى ، وهم أكثر العلماء . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : الذي يظهر لي رجحانه في هذه المسألة : هو ما اختاره ابن القيم  ،  قال في " زاد المعاد " بعد أن ذكر الخلاف المذكور في المسألة : والصواب أن  هذا من باب التعزير والعقوبات المالية الراجعة إلى اجتهاد الأئمة ، فإنه  حرق وترك ، وكذلك خلفاؤه من بعده ، ونظير هذا قتل شارب الخمر في الثالثة أو  الرابعة ، فليس بحد ، ولا منسوخ ، وإنما هو تعزير يتعلق باجتهاد الإمام .  اهـ . 

وإنما قلنا : إن هذا القول أرجح عندنا ; لأن الجمع واجب إذا أمكن ، وهو  مقدم على الترجيح بين الأدلة ، كما علم في الأصول ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .  

أما لو سرق واحد من الغانمين من الغنيمة قبل القسم ، أو وطئ جارية منها قبل القسم ، فقال مالك  وجل أصحابه : يحد حد الزنى والسرقة في ذلك ; لأن تقرر الملك لا يكون بإحراز الغنيمة ، بل بالقسم . 

وذهب الجمهور - منهم الأئمة الثلاثة - إلى أنه لا يحد للزنى ولا للسرقة ;  لأن استحقاقه بعض الغنيمة شبهة تدرأ عنه الحد ، وبعض من قال بهذا يقول : إن  ولدت فالولد حر يلحق نسبه به ، وهو قول أحمد  ،  والشافعي  ، خلافا لأبي حنيفة  ، وفرق بعض المالكية بين السرقة والزنى ، فقال : لا يحد للزنى ، ويقطع إن سرق أكثر من نصيبه بثلاثة دراهم . 

 [ ص: 98 ] وبهذا قال عبد الملك  من المالكية ، كما نقله عنه  ابن المواز    . 

واختلف العلماء فيما إذا مات أحد المجاهدين قبل قسم الغنيمة ، هل يورث عنه نصيبه ؟ 

فقال مالك  في أشهر الأقوال ،  والشافعي    : إن حضر القتال : ورث عنه نصيبه وإن مات قبل إحراز الغنيمة ، وإن لم يحضر القتال فلا سهم له . 

وقال أبو حنيفة    : إن  مات قبل إحراز الغنيمة في دار الإسلام خاصة ، أو قسمها في دار الحرب فلا  شيء له ; لأن ملك المسلمين لا يتم عليها عنده إلا بذلك . 

وقال  الأوزاعي    : إن مات بعد ما يدرب قاصدا في سبيل الله ، قبل أو بعد ، أسهم له . 

وقال  الإمام أحمد     : إن مات قبل حيازة الغنيمة فلا سهم له ; لأنه مات قبل ثبوت ملك المسلمين  عليها ، وسواء مات حال القتال أو قبله ، وإن مات بعد إحراز الغنيمة فسهمه  لورثته . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : وهذا أظهر الأقوال عندي ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

ولا يخفى أن مذهب الإمام مالك  رحمه  الله في هذه المسألة مشكل ; لأن حكمه بحد الزاني والسارق ، يدل على أنه لا  شبهة للغانمين في الغنيمة قبل القسم ، وحكمه بإرث نصيب من مات قبل إحراز  الغنيمة إن حضر القتال يدل على تقرر الملك بمجرد حضور القتال ، وهو كما ترى  ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة الثامنة : أصح الأقوال دليلا : أنه لا يقسم للنساء والصبيان الذين لا قدرة لهم على القتال ، وما جرى مجراهم ، ولكن يرضخ لهم من الغنيمة باجتهاد الإمام ، ودليل ذلك ما رواه مسلم  في صحيحه : عن  ابن عباس  ، لما سأله نجدة  عن خمس خلال . 

منها : هل كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يغزو بالنساء ؟ وهل كان يضرب لهم بسهم ؟ فيكتب إليه  ابن عباس     : كتبت تسألني : هل كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يغزو بالنساء ، وقد  كان يغزو بهن ، فيداوين الجرحى ، ويحذين من الغنيمة ، وأما بسهم فلم يضرب  لهن   . الحديث . 

وهو صريح فيما ذكرنا ، فيجب حمل ما ورد في غيره من أن النساء يسهم لهن على  الرضخ المذكور في هذا الحديث المعبر عنه بقوله : " يحذين من الغنيمة " . 

قال النووي    : قوله "  يحذين " ، هو بضم الياء وإسكان الحاء المهملة ، وفتح الذال المعجمة ، أي  يعطين تلك العطية ، وتسمى الرضخ ، وفي هذا أن المرأة تستحق الرضخ ،   [ ص: 99 ] ولا تستحق السهم ، وبهذا قال أبو حنيفة  ،  والثوري  ، والليث  ،  والشافعي  ، وجماهير العلماء . 

وقال  الأوزاعي    : تستحق السهم إن كانت تقاتل ، أو تداوي الجرحى ، وقال مالك    : لا رضخ لها ، وهذان المذهبان مردودان بهذا الحديث الصحيح الصريح اهـ .
المسألة التاسعة : اعلم أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يأخذ نفقة سنته من فيء بني النضير  ، لا من المغانم   . 

ودليل ذلك : حديث  مالك بن أوس بن الحدثان  المتفق عليه ، عن  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه ، قال : دخلت على عمر  ، فأتاه حاجبه يرفأ ، فقال : هل لك في عثمان  ، وعبد الرحمن  ، والزبير  ، وسعد  ؟ قال : نعم ، فأذن لهم ، ثم قال : هل لك في علي  ، وعباس  ؟ قال : نعم ، قال عباس     : يا أمير المؤمنين اقض بيني وبين هذا ، قال : أنشدكم بالله ، الذي بإذنه  تقوم السماء والأرض ، هل تعلمون أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال : "  لا نورث ، ما تركنا صدقة " ، يريد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نفسه ؟  فقال : الرهط ، قد قال ذلك ، فأقبل على علي  ، وعباس  ، فقال : هل تعلمان أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ذلك ؟ قالا : قد قال ذلك ، قال عمر    : فإني أحدثكم عن هذا الأمر ، إن الله كان خص رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الفيء بشيء لم يعطه أحدا غيره ، فقال عز وجل : وما أفاء الله على رسوله إلى قوله : قدير    [ 59 \ 6 ] ، فكانت خالصة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والله ما  احتازها دونكم ، ولا استأثر بها عليكم ، لقد أعطاكموه ، وبثها فيكم حتى بقي  منها هذا المال ، فكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ينفق على أهله من هذا  المال نفقة سنته ، ثم يأخذ ما بقي فيجعله مجعل مال الله ، فعمل بذاك رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حياته ، أنشدكم بالله ، هل تعلمون ذلك ؟ قالوا :  نعم ، ثم قال لعلي  ، وعباس    : أنشدكما بالله ، هل تعلمان ذلك ؟ قالا : نعم ، قال عمر    : فتوفى الله نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال أبو بكر    : أنا ولي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقبضها فعمل بما عمل به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ثم توفى الله أبا بكر  ، فقلت : أنا ولي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقبضتها سنتين أعمل فيها ما عمل فيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأبو بكر  ،  ثم جئتماني ، وكلمتكما واحدة ، وأمركما جميع : جئتني تسألني نصيبك من ابن  أخيك ، وأتاني هذا يسألني نصيب امرأته من أبيها ، فقلت : إن شئتما دفعتها  إليكما بذلك فتلتمسان مني قضاء غير ذلك ، فوالله الذي بإذنه تقوم السماء  والأرض لا أقضي فيها قضاء غير ذلك حتى تقوم الساعة ، فإن عجزتما فادفعاها  إلي اهـ . 

هذا لفظ  البخاري  في " الصحيح " في بعض رواياته ، ومحل الشاهد من الحديث   [ ص: 100 ] تصريح عمر  بأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان ينفق على أهله نفقة سنته من فيء بني النضير  ،  وتصديق الجماعة المذكورة له في ذلك ، وهذا الحديث مخرج في " الصحيحين "  وغيرهما من طرق متعددة بألفاظ متقاربة المعنى ، وهو نص في أن نفقة أهله صلى الله عليه وسلم كانت من الفيء ، لا من الغنيمة . 

ويدل له أيضا الحديث المتقدم " مالي مما أفاء الله عليكم إلا الخمس ، والخمس مردود عليكم   " ، فإن قيل ما وجه الجمع بين ما ذكرتم ، وبين ما أخرجه أبو داود  من طريق  أسامة بن زيد  ، عن  الزهري  ، عن  مالك بن أوس بن الحدثان  ، قال : كانت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاث صفايا : بنو النضير  ، وخيبر  ، وفدك    ; فأما بنو النضير  فكانت حبسا لنوائبه ، وأما فدك  فكانت حبسا لأبناء السبيل ، وأما خيبر  فجزأها  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاثة أجزاء : جزئين بين المسلمين ، وجزءا  نفقة لأهله ، فما فضل عن نفقة أهله جعله بين فقراء المهاجرين . 

فالجواب - والله تعالى أعلم - أنه لا تعارض بين الروايتين ; لأن " فدك    " ونصيبه صلى الله عليه وسلم من " خيبر    " كلاهما فيء كما قدمنا عليه الأدلة الواضحة ، وكذلك " بنو النضير    " ، فالجميع فيء كما تقدم إيضاحه ، فحكم الكل واحد . 

وفي بعض الروايات الثابتة في الصحيح عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها ، قالت : وكانت فاطمة  رضي الله عنها تسأل أبا بكر  نصيبها مما ترك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من خيبر  ، وفدك  ، وصدقته بالمدينة  ، فأبى أبو بكر  عليها ذلك ، وقال : لست تاركا شيئا كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعمل به إلا عملت به ، فإني أخشى إن تركت شيئا من أمره أن أزيغ   . 

فأما صدقته بالمدينة  فدفعها عمر  إلى علي  ، وعباس  ، وأما خيبر  ، وفدك  فأمسكهما عمر  ،  وقال : هما صدقة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كانتا لحقوقه التي تعروه  ونوائبه ، وأمرهما إلى من ولي الأمر ، قال : فهما على ذلك إلى اليوم   . و هذا لفظ  البخاري  في صحيحه .





*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (110)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْفَالِ (12)
صـ 101 إلى صـ 105

وقال ابن حجر  في " الفتح " : وقد ظهر بهذا أن صدقة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تختص بما كان من بني النضير  ، وأما سهمه من خيبر  ، وفدك  فكان حكمه إلى من يقوم بالأمر بعده ، وكان أبو بكر  يقدم نفقة نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مما كان يصرفه فيصرفه من خيبر  ، وفدك  ، وما فضل من ذلك جعله في المصالح ، وعمل عمر  بعده بذلك ، فلما كان عثمان  تصرف في فدك  بحسب ما رآه ، فروى أبو داود  من طريق  مغيرة بن مقسم  ، قال : جمع  عمر بن عبد العزيز  بني مروان  ، فقال : " إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان ينفق من فدك  على بني هاشم  ، ويزوج أيمهم ،   [ ص: 101 ] وإن فاطمة  سألته أن يجعلها لها فأبى ، وكانت كذلك في حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأبي بكر  وعمر  ، ثم أقطعها مروان  ؛ يعني في أيام عثمان    . 

قال الخطابي    : إنما أقطع عثمان    " فدك    " لمروان    ; لأنه تأول أن الذي يختص بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يكون للخليفة بعده ، فاستغنى عثمان  عنها بأمواله ، فوصل بها بعض قرابته ، ويشهد لصنيع أبي بكر حديث  أبي هريرة  المرفوع الثابت في الصحيح بلفظ : " ما تركت بعد نفقة نسائي ، ومئونة عاملي فهو صدقة   " . 

فقد عمل أبو بكر  وعمر  بتفصيل ذلك بالدليل الذي قام لهما . اهـ . 

واعلم أن فيء " بني النضير    " تدخل فيه أموال " مخيريق    " رضي الله عنه ، وكان يهوديا من " بني قينقاع    " مقيما في بني النضير  ، فلما خرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى أحد ، قال لليهود    : " ألا تنصرون محمدا  صلى  الله عليه وسلم ، والله إنكم لتعلمون أن نصرته حق عليكم " ، فقالوا :  اليوم يوم السبت ، فقال : لا سبت ، وأخذ سيفه ومضى إلى النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم فقاتل حتى أثبتته الجراحة ، فلما حضره الموت قال : أموالي إلى محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم يضعها حيث شاء ، وكان له سبع حوائط ببني النضير  وهي " الميثب " ، " والصائفة " ، " والدلال " ، " وحسنى " ، " وبرقة " ، " والأعواف " ، " ومشربة أم إبراهيم    "   . 

وفي رواية  الزبير بن بكار    " الميثر " بدل " الميثب " ، " والمعوان " عوض " الأعواف " وزاد " مشربة أم إبراهيم    " الذي يقال له " مهروز " . 

وسميت " مشربة أم إبراهيم    " ; لأنها كانت تسكنها " مارية    " ، قاله بعض أصحاب المغازي ، وعد الشيخ أحمد البدوي الشنقيطي  في نظمه للمغازي " مخيريق    " المذكور من شهداء أحد ، حيث قال في سردهم : [ الرجز ] 


**وذو الوصايا الجم للبشير وهو مخيريق  بني النضير * *ولنكتف بما ذكرنا من الأحكام التي لها تعلق بهذه الآية الكريمة ، خوف الإطالة المملة .
قوله تعالى : يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا لقيتم فئة فاثبتوا واذكروا الله كثيرا لعلكم تفلحون   . 

أمر الله تعالى المؤمنين في هذه الآية الكريمة بالثبات عند لقاء العدو ،  وذكر الله كثيرا مشيرا إلى أن ذلك سبب للفلاح ، والأمر بالشيء نهي عن ضده ،  أو مستلزم للنهي عن ضده ، كما علم في الأصول ، فتدل الآية الكريمة على  النهي عن عدم الثبات   [ ص: 102 ] أمام الكفار ، وقد صرح تعالى بهذا المدلول في قوله : ياأيها الذين آمنوا إذا لقيتم الذين كفروا زحفا فلا تولوهم الأدبار   [ 8 \ 15 ] ، إلى قوله : وبئس المصير   [ 8 \ 16 ] ، وفي الأمر بالإكثار من ذكر الله تعالى في أضيق الأوقات وهو وقت التحام القتال دليل واضح على أن المسلم ينبغي له الإكثار من ذكر الله على كل حال ، ولا سيما في وقت الضيق ، والمحب الصادق في حبه لا ينسى محبوبه عند نزول الشدائد . 

قال عنترة  في معلقته : [ الكامل ] 


**ولقد ذكرتك والرماح نواهل مني وبيض الهند تقطر من دمي* *وقال الآخر : 


**ذكرتك والخطي يخطر بيننا     وقد نهلت فينا المثقفة السمر تنبيه 
**

قال بعض العلماء : كل " لعل " في القرآن فهي للتعليل إلا التي في سورة الشعراء : وتتخذون مصانع لعلكم تخلدون   [ 129 ] ، فهي بمعنى " كأنكم تخلدون " . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : لفظة " لعل " قد ترد في كلام العرب مرادا بها التعليل ، ومنه قوله : [ الطويل ] 

فقلتم لنا كفوا الحروب لعلنا نكف ووثقتم لنا كل موثق فلما كففنا الحرب كانت  عهودكم كشبه سراب بالملا متألق فقوله " لعلنا نكف " يعني : " لأجل أن نكف "  ، وكونها للتعليل لا ينافي " معنى الترجي " ; لأن وجود المعلول يرجى عند  وجود علته .
قوله تعالى : ولا تنازعوا فتفشلوا وتذهب ريحكم الآية . 

نهى الله جل وعلا المؤمنين في هذه الآية الكريمة عن التنازع ، مبينا أنه  سبب الفشل ، وذهاب القوة ، ونهى عن الفرقة أيضا في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : واعتصموا بحبل الله جميعا ولا تفرقوا   [ 3 \ 103 ] ، ونحوها من الآيات ، وقوله في هذه الآية : وتذهب ريحكم   [ 8 \ 46 ] ، أي : قوتكم . 

وقال بعض العلماء : نصركم ، كما تقول العرب : الريح لفلان ؛ إذا كان غالبا ، ومنه قوله : [ الوافر ] 

 [ ص: 103 ] 
**إذا هبت رياحك فاغتنمها فإن لكل عاصفة سكون* *واسم " إن " ضمير الشأن . 

وقال صاحب الكشاف : الريح : الدولة ، شبهت في نفوذ أمرها ، وتمشيه بالريح  في هبوبها ، فقيل : هبت رياح فلان ، إذا دالت له الدولة ، ونفذ أمره ، ومنه  قوله : [ البسيط ] 


**يا صاحبي ألا لا حي بالوادي     إلا عبيد قعود بين أذوادي 
أتنظران قليلا ريث غفلتهم     أم تعدوان فإن الريح للعادي 
قوله تعالى : وإذ زين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم وقال لا غالب لكم اليوم من الناس ، إلى قوله : إني بريء منكم   . 

ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الشيطان غر الكفار ، وخدعهم ، وقال لهم : لا غالب لكم وأنا جار لكم . 

وذكر المفسرون : أنه تمثل لهم في صورة " سراقة بن مالك بن جعشم    " سيد بني مدلج بن بكر بن كنانة  ، وقال لهم ما ذكر الله عنه ، وأنه مجيرهم من بني كنانة  ، وكانت بينهم عداوة ، فلما تراءت الفئتان نكص على عقبيه   [ 8 \ 48 ] ، عندما رأى الملائكة وقال لهم : إني بريء منكم إني أرى ما لا ترون ، فكان حاصل أمره أنه غرهم ، وخدعهم حتى أوردهم الهلاك ، ثم تبرأ منهم . 

وهذه هي عادة الشيطان مع الإنسان كما بينه تعالى في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله : كمثل الشيطان إذ قال للإنسان اكفر فلما كفر قال إني بريء منك الآية [ 59 \ 16 ] . وقوله : وقال الشيطان لما قضي الأمر إن الله وعدكم وعد الحق ووعدتكم فأخلفتكم   [ 14 \ 22 ] ، إلى قوله : إني كفرت بما أشركتموني من قبل   . وكقوله : يعدهم ويمنيهم وما يعدهم الشيطان إلا غرورا   [ 4 \ 120 ] ، وقد قال  حسان بن ثابت  رضي الله عنه : [ البسيط ] 

سرنا وساروا إلى بدر لحينهم لو يعلمون يقين الأمر ما ساروا دلاهم بغرور ثم أسلمهم إن الخبيث لمن ولاه غرار
[ ص: 104 ] قوله تعالى : ذلك بأن الله لم يك مغيرا نعمة أنعمها على قوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم وأن الله سميع عليم   . 

ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه لا يغير نعمة أنعمها على أحد إلا بسبب ذنب ارتكبه ، وأوضح هذا المعنى في آيات أخر كقوله : إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم وإذا أراد الله بقوم سوءا فلا مرد له وما لهم من دونه من وال   [ 13 \ 11 ] ، وقوله : وما أصابكم من مصيبة فبما كسبت أيديكم ويعفو عن كثير   [ 42 \ 30 ] ، وقوله : ما أصابك من حسنة فمن الله وما أصابك من سيئة فمن نفسك   [ 4 \ 79 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : يا أيها النبي حسبك الله ومن اتبعك من المؤمنين   . 

قال بعض العلماء : إن قوله : ومن اتبعك   [ 8 \ 64 ] ، في محل رفع بالعطف على اسم الجلالة ، أي حسبك الله ، وحسبك أيضا من اتبعك من المؤمنين . 

وممن قال بهذا : الحسن  ، واختاره النحاس  وغيره ، كما نقله القرطبي  ، وقال بعض العلماء : هو في محل خفض بالعطف على الضمير الذي هو الكاف في قوله : حسبك ، وعليه فالمعنى : حسبك الله أي : كافيك وكافي من اتبعك من المؤمنين ، وبهذا قال  الشعبي  ، وابن زيد  وغيرهما ، وصدر به صاحب " الكشاف " ، واقتصر عليه ابن كثير  وغيره  ، والآيات القرآنية تدل على تعيين الوجه الأخير ، وأن المعنى كافيك الله ،  وكافي من اتبعك من المؤمنين لدلالة الاستقراء في القرآن على أن الحسب  والكفاية لله وحده ، كقوله تعالى : ولو أنهم رضوا ما آتاهم الله ورسوله وقالوا حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله ورسوله إنا إلى الله راغبون   [ 9 \ 59 ] ، فجعل الإيتاء لله ورسوله ، كما قال : وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه   [ 59 \ 7 ] ، وجعل الحسب له وحده ، فلم يقل : وقالوا حسبنا الله ورسوله ، بل جعل الحسب مختصا به وقال : أليس الله بكاف عبده   [ 39 \ 36 ] ؟ فخص الكفاية التي هي الحسب به وحده ، وتمدح تعالى بذلك في قوله : ومن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه   [ 65 \ 3 ] ، وقال تعالى : وإن يريدوا أن يخدعوك فإن حسبك الله هو الذي أيدك بنصره وبالمؤمنين   [ 8 \ 62 ] ، ففرق بين الحسب والتأييد ، فجعل الحسب له وحده ، وجعل التأييد له بنصره وبعباده . 

وقد أثنى سبحانه وتعالى على أهل التوحيد والتوكل من عباده حيث أفردوه   [ ص: 105 ] بالحسب ، فقال تعالى : الذين قال لهم الناس إن الناس قد جمعوا لكم فاخشوهم فزادهم إيمانا وقالوا حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل   [ 3 \ 173 ] وقال تعالى : فإن تولوا فقل حسبي الله الآية  [ 9 \ 129 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، فإن قيل : هذا الوجه الذي دل عليه  القرآن ، فيه أن العطف على الضمير المخفوض من غير إعادة الخافض ، ضعفه غير  واحد من علماء العربية ، قال ابن مالك  في " الخلاصة " : [ الرجز ] 

وعود خافض لدى عطف على ضمير خفض لازما قد جعلا فالجواب من أربعة أوجه : 

الأول : أن جماعة من علماء العربية صححوا جواز العطف من غير إعادة الخافض ، قال ابن مالك  في " الخلاصة " : [ الرجز ] 


**وليس عندي لازما إذ قد أتى في النظم والنثر الصحيح مثبتا* *وقد قدمنا في " سورة النساء " في الكلام على قوله : وما يتلى عليكم في الكتاب   [ 127 ] شواهده العربية ، ودلالة قراءة حمزة  عليه ، في قوله تعالى : واتقوا الله الذي تساءلون به والأرحام   [ 4 \ 1 ] . 

الوجه الثاني : أنه من العطف على المحل ; لأن الكاف مخفوض في محل نصب ; إذ معنى حسبك   : يكفيك ، قال في " الخلاصة " : [ الرجز ] 


**وجر ما يتبع ما جر ومن     راعى في الاتباع المحل فحسن 
**الوجه الثالث : نصبه بكونه مفعولا معه ، على تقدير ضعف وجه العطف ، كما قال في " الخلاصة " : [ الرجز ] 

والعطف إن يمكن بلا ضعف أحق والنصب مختار لدى ضعف النسق الوجه الرابع : أن يكون ومن مبتدأ خبره محذوف ، أي ومن اتبعك من المؤمنين ، فحسبهم الله أيضا ، فيكون من عطف الجملة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .***

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (111)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْفَالِ (13)
صـ 106 إلى صـ 110

قوله تعالى : وأولوا الأرحام بعضهم أولى ببعض في كتاب الله إن الله بكل شيء عليم   . 

لم يعين تعالى في هذه الآية   [ ص: 106 ] الكريمة المراد بأولي الأرحام ،  واختلف العلماء في هذه الآية ، هل جاء في القرآن ما يبين المراد منها أو  لا ، فذهب جماعة من أهل العلم إلى أنها بينتها آيات المواريث ، كما قدمنا  نظيره في قوله : للرجال نصيب مما ترك الوالدان والأقربون   [ 4 \ 7 ] . 

قالوا : فلا إرث لأحد من أولي الأرحام غير من عينت لهم حقوقهم في آيات المواريث . 

وممن قال بهذا  زيد بن ثابت  ، ومالك  ،  والشافعي  ،  والأوزاعي  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وداود  ،  وابن جرير  وغيرهم ، وقالوا : الباقي عن نصيب الورثة المنصوص على إرثهم لبيت مال المسلمين ، واستدلوا بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن الله قد أعطى كل ذي حق حقه ، فلا وصية لوارث   " رواه  الإمام أحمد   والترمذي  وصححه ،  والنسائي  ،  وابن ماجه  ،  والدارقطني  ، والبيهقي  ، من حديث عمرو بن خارجة  رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

ورواه أيضا  الإمام أحمد  ، وأبو داود  ،  والترمذي  ،  وابن ماجه  من حديث أبي أمامة  رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وحسنه الترمذي   وابن حجر  ، ولا يضعف بأن في إسناده  إسماعيل بن عياش  ، لما قدمنا مرارا أن روايته عن الشاميين قوية ، وشيخه في حديث أبي أمامة  هذا شرحبيل بن مسلم  ، وهو شامي ثقة ، وقد صرح في روايته بالتحديث . 

وقال فيه ابن حجر  في " التقريب " : صدوق فيه لين ، فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث الذي صححه الترمذي  ، من رواية عمرو بن خارجة  ، وحسنه الترمذي  ،  وابن حجر  من رواية أبي أمامة    : " إن الله قد أعطى كل ذي حق حقه   " يدل بعمومه على أنه لم يبق في التركة حق لغير من عينت لهم أنصباؤهم في آيات المواريث . 

وقد قال بعض أهل هذا القول : المراد بذوي الأرحام العصبة خاصة ، قالوا :  ومنه قول العرب : وصلتك رحم ، يعنون قرابة الأب دون قرابة الأم ، ومنه قول قتيلة بن الحارث ، أو بنت النضر بنت الحارث    : [ الكامل ] 


**ظلت سيوف بني أبيه تنوشه لله أرحام هناك تشقق* *فأطلقت  الأرحام على قرابة بني أبيه ، والأظهر على القول بعدم التوريث ، أن المراد  بذوي الأرحام القرباء ، الذين بينت حقوقهم بالنص مطلقا . واحتج أيضا من  قال : لا يرث ذوو الأرحام ، بما روي عن  عطاء بن يسار  ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ركب إلى قباء يستخير في ميراث العمة والخالة فأنزل عليه : " لا ميراث لهما " ، أخرجه أبو داود  ، في المراسيل  والدارقطني  ، والبيهقي  ، من طريق  زيد بن أسلم  ، عن عطاء  ، مرسلا ، وأخرجه  النسائي  في   [ ص: 107 ]   " سننه " ، وعبد الرزاق  ،  وابن أبي شيبة  ، من مرسل  زيد بن أسلم  ، ليس فيه ذكر عطاء  ، ورد المخالف هذا بأنه مرسل . 

وأجيب بأن مشهور مذهب مالك  ، وأبي حنيفة  ، وأحمد    : الاحتجاج بالمرسل ، وبأنه رواه البيهقي  ، والحاكم  ،  والطبراني  ، موصولا من حديث أبي سعيد  ، وما ذكره البيهقي  من وصله من طريقين . 

إحداهما : من رواية ضرار بن صرد أبي نعيم    . 

والثانية : من رواية  شريك بن أبي نمر  ، عن الحارث بن عبد  ، مرفوعا . 

وقال محشيه  ، صاحب " الجوهر النقي " في ضرار المذكور : إنه متروك ، وعزا ذلك  للنسائي  ، وعزا تكذيبه  ليحيى بن معين    . 

وقال في  ابن أبي نمر    : فيه كلام يسير ، وفي الحارث بن عبد    : إنه لا يعرفه ، ولا ذكر له إلا عند الحاكم  في " المستدرك " في هذا الحديث . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : ما ذكره من أن ضرار بن صرد  متروك غير صحيح ; لأنه صدوق له بعض أوهام لا توجب تركه . 

وقال فيه ابن حجر  في " التقريب " : صدوق له أوهام وخطأ ، ورمي بالتشيع ، وكان عارفا بالفرائض . 

وأما  ابن أبي نمر    : فهو من رجال  البخاري  ، ومسلم    . 

وأما إسناد الحاكم    : فقال فيه الشوكاني  ، في " نيل الأوطار " : إنه ضعيف وقال في إسناد  الطبراني    : فيه محمد بن الحارث المخزومي  ، قلت : قال فيه ابن حجر  في " التقريب " : مقبول ، وقال الشوكاني  أيضا ، قالوا : وصله أيضا  الطبراني  من حديث  أبي هريرة    . 

ويجاب : بأنه ضعفه بمسعدة بن اليسع الباهلي    . 

قالوا : وصله الحاكم  أيضا من حديث  ابن عمر  ، وصححه . 

ويجاب : بأن في إسناده  عبد الله بن جعفر المدني  ، وهو ضعيف . 

قالوا : روى له الحاكم  شاهدا من حديث  شريك بن عبد الله بن أبي نمر  ، عن الحارث بن عبد  ، مرفوعا . 

 [ ص: 108 ] ويجاب : بأن في إسناده  سليمان بن داود الشاذكوني  ، وهو متروك . 

قالوا : أخرجه  الدارقطني  من وجه آخر عن شريك . 

ويجاب : بأنه مرسل . اهـ . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : وهذه الطرق الموصولة والمرسلة يشد بعضها بعضا ،  فيصلح مجموعها للاحتجاج ، ولا سيما أن منها ما صححه بعض العلماء ، كالطريق  التي صححها الحاكم  ، وتضعيفها بعبد الله بن جعفر المدني    : فيه أنه من رجال مسلم  ، وأخرج له  البخاري  تعليقا ، وقال فيه ابن حجر  في " التقريب " : ليس به بأس . اهـ . 

واحتجوا أيضا بما رواه مالك  في " الموطأ " ، والبيهقي  ، عن محمد بن أبي بكر بن حزم  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن حنظلة الزرقي    : أنه أخبره عن مولى لقريش  كان قديما يقال له ابن موسى  ، أنه قال : كنت جالسا عند  عمر بن الخطاب  ،  فلما صلى الظهر ، قال : " يا يرفأ " ، هلم ذلك الكتاب - لكتاب كتبه في شأن  العمة - فنسأل عنها ، ونستخبر عنها ، فأتاه به " يرفأ " فدعا بتور أو قدح  فيه ماء ، فمحا ذلك الكتاب فيه ، ثم قال : لو رضيك الله أقرك ، لو رضيك  الله أقرك   . 

وقال مالك  في " الموطأ " عن محمد بن أبي بكر بن حزم    : أنه سمع أباه : كثيرا يقول : كان  عمر بن الخطاب  يقول  : عجبا للعمة ترث ولا تورث ، والجميع فيه مقال ، وقال جماعة من أهل العلم :  لا بيان للآية من القرآن ، بل هي باقية على عمومها ، فأوجبوا الميراث لذوي الأرحام   . 

وضابطهم : أنهم الأقارب الذين لا فرض لهم ولا تعصيب . 

وهم أحد عشر حيزا : 

1 - أولاد البنات . 

2 - وأولاد الأخوات . 

3 - وبنات الإخوة . 

4 - وأولاد الإخوة من الأم . 

5 - والعمات من جميع الجهات . 

6 - والعم من الأم . 

 [ ص: 109 ]   7 - والأخوال . 

8 - والخالات . 

9 - وبنات الأعمام . 

10 - والجد أبو الأم . 

11 - وكل جدة أدلت بأب بين أمين ، أو بأب أعلى من الجد . 

فهؤلاء ، ومن أدلى لهم يسمون ذوي الأرحام ، وممن قال بتوريثهم إذا لم يوجد وارث بفرض أو تعصيب إلا الزوج والزوجة  الإمام أحمد    . 

ويروى هذا القول ، عن عمر  ، وعلي  ، وعبد الله  ،  وأبي عبيدة بن الجراح  ،  ومعاذ بن جبل  ،  وأبي الدرداء  رضي الله عنهم ، وبه قال شريح   وعمر بن عبد العزيز  ، وعطاء  ،  وطاوس  ، وعلقمة  ، ومسروق  ، وأهل الكوفة   ، وغيرهم . 

نقله  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " ، واحتجوا بعموم قوله تعالى : وأولو الأرحام بعضهم أولى ببعض   [ 8 \ 75 ] ، وعموم قوله تعالى : للرجال نصيب مما ترك الوالدان والأقربون الآية ، ومن السنة بحديث  المقدام بن معديكرب  ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أنه قال : " من ترك مالا فلورثته ، وأنا وارث من لا وارث له ، أعقل عنه ، وأرثه ، والخال وارث من لا وارث له ، يعقل عنه ويرثه   " أخرجه  الإمام أحمد  وأبو داود  ،  والنسائي   وابن ماجه  ،  وابن حبان  ، والحاكم  وصححاه ، وحسنه  أبو زرعة الرازي  ، وأعله البيهقي  بالاضطراب ، ونقل عن  يحيى بن معين  ، أنه كان يقول : ليس فيه حديث قوي ، قاله في " نيل الأوطار " . 

واحتجوا أيضا بما رواه  أبو أمامة بن سهل  ، أن رجلا رمى رجلا بسهم فقتله ، وليس له وارث إلا خال ، فكتب في ذلك  أبو عبيدة بن الجراح  إلى عمر  ، فكتب إليه عمر    : إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " الله ورسوله مولى من لا مولى له ، والخال وارث من لا وارث له   " رواه أحمد  ،  وابن ماجه  ، وروى الترمذي  المرفوع منه ، وقال : حديث حسن . 

قال الشوكاني  رحمه الله : وفي الباب عن عائشة  عند الترمذي   والنسائي  ،  والدارقطني  ، من رواية  طاوس  ، عنها قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الخال وارث من لا وارث له   " ، قال الترمذي    : حسن غريب ، وأعله  النسائي  بالاضطراب ، ورجح  الدارقطني  ،   [ ص: 110 ] والبيهقي  وقفه . 

قال الترمذي    : وقد أرسله بعضهم ولم يذكر فيه عائشة    . 

وقال البزار    : أحسن إسناد فيه حديث  أبي أمامة بن سهل  ، وأخرجه عبد الرزاق  عن رجل من أهل المدينة   ،  والعقيلي   وابن عساكر  عن  أبي الدرداء  ، وابن النجار  عن  أبي هريرة  ، كلها مرفوعة . اهـ . 

قال الترمذي    : وإلى هذا الحديث ذهب أكثر أهل العلم في توريث ذوي الأرحام ، واحتجوا أيضا بما رواه أبو داود  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أنه جعل ميراث ابن الملاعنة لأمه ولورثتها من بعدها   : وفيه  ابن لهيعة    . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : أظهر الأقوال دليلا عندي ، أن الخال يرث من لا  وارث له ، دون غيره من ذوي الأرحام ; لثبوت ذلك فيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم بالحديثين المذكورين دون غيره ; لأن الميراث لا يثبت إلا بدليل ،  وعموم الآيتين المذكورتين لا ينهض دليلا ; لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن الله قد أعطى كل ذي حق حقه   " كما تقدم . 

فإذا علمت أقوال العلماء ، وحججهم في إرث ذوي الأرحام وعدمه  ، فاعلم أن القائلين بالتوريث : اختلفوا في كيفيته ، فذهب المعروفون منهم  بأهل التنزيل إلى تنزيل كل واحد منهم منزلة من يدلي به من الورثة ، فيجعل  له نصيبه ، فإن بعدوا نزلوا درجة درجة ، إلى أن يصلوا من يدلون به ،  فيأخذون ميراثه ، فإن كان واحدا أخذ المال كله ، وإن كانوا جماعة ، قسم  المال بين من يدلون به ، فما حصل لكل وارث جعل لمن يدلي به ، فإن بقي من  سهام المسألة شيء ، رد عليهم على قدر سهامهم . 

وهذا هو مذهب  الإمام أحمد  ، وهو قول علقمة  ، ومسروق  ،  والشعبي  ، والنخعي  ، وحماد  ، ونعيم  ، وشريك  ،  وابن أبي ليلى  ،  والثوري  ، وغيرهم ; كما نقله عنهم  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " . 

وقال أيضا : قد روي عن علي  ، وعبد الله  رضي  الله عنهما : أنهما نزلا بنت البنت منزلة البنت ، وبنت الأخ منزلة الأخ ،  وبنت الأخت منزلة الأخت ، والعمة منزلة الأب ، والخالة منزلة الأم ، وروي  ذلك عن عمر  رضي الله عنه في العمة ، والخالة   . 
*
*


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (112)
 سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ(1)
صـ 111 إلى صـ 115

وعن علي  أيضا : أنه نزل العمة منزلة العم ، وروي ذلك عن علقمة  ، ومسروق  ، وهي الرواية الثانية عن أحمد  ، وعن  الثوري  وأبي عبيد    : أنهما نزلاها منزلة الجد مع ولد   [ ص: 111 ] الإخوة والأخوات ، ونزلها آخرون منزلة الجدة . 

وإنما صار هذا الخلاف في العمة    ; لأنها أدلت بأربع جهات وارثات : فالأب والعم أخواها ، والجد والجدة  أبواها ، ونزل قوم الخالة منزلة جدة ; لأن الجدة أمها ، والصحيح من ذلك  تنزيل العمة أبا ، والخالة أما . اهـ . من " المغني " . 

وذهبت جماعة أخرى ممن قال بالتوريث منهم أبو حنيفة  ،  وأصحابه إلى أنهم يورثون على ترتيب العصبات ، فقالوا : يقدم أولاد الميت  وإن سفلوا ، ثم أولاد أبويه أو أحدهما وإن سفلوا ، ثم أولاد أبوي أبويه وإن  سفلوا ، وهكذا أبدا لا يرث بنو أب أعلى وهناك بنو أب أقرب منه ، وإن نزلت  درجتهم . 

وعن أبي حنيفة    : أنه جعل أبا الأم ، وإن علا أولى من ولد البنات ، ويسمى مذهب هؤلاء : مذهب أهل القرابة . 

و العلم عند الله تعالى
  بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ

اعلم أولا أن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم لم يكتبوا سطر بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  في سورة " براءة " ، هذه في المصاحف العثمانية ، واختلف العلماء في سبب سقوط البسملة منها على أقوال : 

منها : أن البسملة رحمة وأمان و " براءة " نزلت بالسيف ، فليس فيها أمان ، وهذا القول مروي عن علي  رضي الله عنه ،  وسفيان بن عيينة    . 

ومنها : أن ذلك على عادة العرب إذا كتبوا كتابا فيه نقض عهد أسقطوا منه البسملة ، فلما أرسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عليا  رضي  الله عنه ليقرأها عليهم في الموسم ، قرأها ، ولم يبسمل على عادة العرب في  شأن نقض العهد ، نقل هذا القول بعض أهل العلم ، ولا يخفى ضعفه . 

ومنها : أن الصحابة لما اختلفوا : هل " براءة " و " الأنفال " سورة واحدة  أو سورتان ، تركوا بينهما فرجة لقول من قال : إنهما سورتان ، وتركوا  البسملة لقول من قال : هما سورة واحدة ، فرضي الفريقان وثبتت حجتاهما في  المصحف . 

ومنها : أن سورة " براءة " نسخ أولها فسقطت معه البسملة ، وهذا القول رواه ابن وهب  ، وابن القاسم  ، وابن عبد الحكم  ، عن مالك  ، كما نقله القرطبي    . 

وعن  ابن عجلان  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ، أنها كانت تعدل سورة " البقرة " . 

وقال القرطبي    : والصحيح أن البسملة لم تكتب في هذه السورة ; لأن جبريل  لم ينزل بها فيها . قاله القشيري    . اهـ . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : أظهر الأقوال عندي في هذه المسألة : أن سبب سقوط البسملة في هذه السورة ، هو ما قاله عثمان  رضي الله عنه  لابن عباس    . 

فقد أخرج  النسائي  ،  والترمذي  ، وأبو داود  ،  والإمام أحمد  ،  وابن حبان  ، في " صحيحه " والحاكم  في " المستدرك " وقال : صحيح الإسناد ، ولم يخرجاه : عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ، قال : قلت لعثمان    : ما حملكم على أن عمدتم إلى الأنفال وهي   [ ص: 113 ] من  المثاني وإلى براءة وهي من المائين فقرنتم بينهما ، ولم تكتبوا بينهما سطر  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم [ 1 \ 1 ] ووضعتموهما في السبع الطول فما حملكم  على ذلك ؟ 

فقال عثمان  رضي الله عنه : إن  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كان إذا أنزل عليه شيء يدعو بعض من يكتب  عنده ، فيقول : " ضعوا هذا في السورة التي فيها كذا وكذا " ، وتنزل عليه  الآيات فيقول : " ضعوا هذه الآيات في السورة التي يذكر فيها كذا وكذا " ،  وكانت " الأنفال " من أوائل ما أنزل بالمدينة  ،  و " براءة " من آخر ما أنزل من القرآن ، وكانت قصتها شبيهة بقصتها ، وقبض  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولم يبين لنا أنها منها فظننت أنها منها ،  فمن ثم قرنت بينهما ولم أكتب بينهما سطر بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم [ 1 \ 1 ] ،  ووضعتها في السبع الطول   . اهـ . 

تنبيهان 

الأول : يؤخذ من هذا الحديث أن ترتيب آيات القرآن بتوقيف من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،  وهو كذلك بلا شك ، كما يفهم منه أيضا : أن ترتيب سوره بتوقيف أيضا ، فيما  عدا سورة " براءة " ، وهو أظهر الأقوال ، ودلالة الحديث عليه ظاهرة . 

التنبيه الثاني : قال  أبو بكر بن العربي المالكي  رحمه الله تعالى : في هذا الحديث دليل على أن القياس أصل في الدين   : ألا ترى إلى عثمان  وأعيان الصحابة كيف لجئوا إلى قياس الشبه عند عدم النص ، ورأوا أن قصة " براءة " شبيهة بقصة " الأنفال " فألحقوها بها ، فإذا كان القياس يدخل في تأليف القرآن ، فما ظنك بسائر الأحكام .
قوله تعالى : براءة من الله ورسوله إلى الذين عاهدتم إلى قوله تعالى : أربعة أشهر   . 

ظاهر هذه الآية الكريمة العموم في جميع الكفار المعاهدين ، وأنه بعد انقضاء أشهر الإمهال الأربعة المذكورة في قوله : في الأرض أربعة أشهر   [ 9 \ 2 ] ، لا عهد لكافر . 

وفي هذا اختلاف كثير بين العلماء ، والذي يبينه القرآن ، ويشهد له من تلك  الأقوال ، هو أن محل ذلك إنما هو في أصحاب العهود المطلقة غير الموقتة بوقت  معين ، أو من كانت مدة عهده الموقت أقل من أربعة أشهر ، فتكمل له أربعة  أشهر ، أما أصحاب العهود الموقتة الباقي من مدتها أكثر من أربعة أشهر ،  فإنه يجب لهم إتمام مدتهم ، ودليله المبين له من القرآن ، هو قوله تعالى : إلا الذين عاهدتم من المشركين ثم لم ينقصوكم شيئا ولم يظاهروا عليكم أحدا فأتموا إليهم عهدهم إلى مدتهم إن الله يحب المتقين  [ ص: 114 ]   [ 9 \ 4 ] ، وهو اختيار  ابن جرير  ، وروي عن الكلبي  ،  ومحمد بن كعب القرظي  ، وغير واحد ، قاله ابن كثير  ويؤيده حديث علي  رضي  الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بعثه حين أنزلت " براءة " بأربع :  ألا يطوف بالبيت عريان . \ 5 ولا يقرب المسجد الحرام مشرك بعد عامهم هذا .  

ومن كان بينه وبين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عهد فهو إلى مدته . 

ولا يدخل الجنة إلا نفس مؤمنة   .
قوله تعالى : فسيحوا في الأرض أربعة أشهر   . 

قال بعض العلماء : كان ابتداء التأجيل بالأشهر الأربعة المذكورة من شوال ، وآخره سلخ المحرم ، وبه قال  الزهري  رحمه  الله تعالى ولكن القرآن يدل على أن ابتداءها من يوم النحر على الأصح من  أنه يوم الحج الأكبر ، أو يوم عرفة على القول بأنه هو يوم الحج الأكبر ،  وذلك في قوله تعالى : وأذان من الله ورسوله إلى الناس يوم الحج الأكبر   . وهو صريح في أن ابتداء الإعلام المذكور من يوم الحج الأكبر ، وهو يوم النحر ، ولا يخفى انتهاؤها في العشر من ربيع الثاني . 

قال ابن كثير    : في تفسير هذه الآية وقال  الزهري     : كان ابتداء التأجيل من شوال ، وآخره سلخ المحرم ، وهذا القول غريب ،  وكيف يحاسبون بمدة لم يبلغهم حكمها ، وإنما ظهر لهم أمرها يوم النحر ، حين  نادى أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك ، ولهذا قال تعالى : وأذان من الله ورسوله إلى الناس يوم الحج الأكبر   .
قوله تعالى : إلا الذين عاهدتم من المشركين ثم لم ينقصوكم شيئا ولم يظاهروا عليكم أحدا فأتموا إليهم عهدهم إلى مدتهم   . 

يفهم من مفهوم مخالفة هذه الآية : أن المشركين إذا نقضوا العهد جاز قتالهم ، ونظير ذلك أيضا قوله تعالى : فما استقاموا لكم فاستقيموا لهم   [ 9 \ 7 ] ، وهذا المفهوم في الآيتين صرح به جل وعلا في قوله : وإن نكثوا أيمانهم من بعد عهدهم وطعنوا في دينكم فقاتلوا أئمة الكفر إنهم لا أيمان لهم لعلهم ينتهون   [ 9 \ 12 ] .
قوله تعالى : فإذا انسلخ الأشهر الحرم الآية . 

اختلف العلماء في المراد بالأشهر الحرم في هذه الآية . 

 [ ص: 115 ] فقال  ابن جرير    : إنها المذكورة في قوله تعالى . منها أربعة حرم ذلك الدين القيم فلا تظلموا فيهن أنفسكم   [ 9 \ 36 ] ، قال  أبو جعفر الباقر    . 

ولكن قال  ابن جرير    : آخر الأشهر الحرم في حقهم المحرم ، وحكى نحو قوله هذا علي بن أبي طلحة ، عن  ابن عباس  ، وإليه ذهب الضحاك    . 

ولكن السياق يدل على أن المراد بها أشهر الإمهال المذكورة في قوله : فسيحوا في الأرض أربعة أشهر   . 

قال ابن كثير    : في تفسير هذه الآية : والذي يظهر من حيث السياق ، ما ذهب إليه  ابن عباس  ، في رواية  العوفي  عنه ، وبه قال مجاهد  ،  وعمرو بن شعيب  ، ومحمد بن إسحاق  ، وقتادة  ، والسدي  ،  وعبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم    : أن المراد بها الأشهر الأربعة المنصوص عليها بقوله : فسيحوا في الأرض أربعة أشهر ، ثم قال : فإذا انسلخ الأشهر الحرم    [ 9 \ 5 ] ، أي : إذا انقضت الأشهر الأربعة التي حرمنا عليكم قتالهم فيها  ، وأجلناهم فيها ، فحيثما وجدتموهم فاقتلوهم ; لأن عود العهد على مذكور  أولى من مقدر ، مع أن الأشهر الأربعة المحرمة سيأتي بيان حكمها في آية أخرى  اهـ .
قوله تعالى : وهموا بإخراج الرسول   . 

ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن كفار مكة   هموا بإخراجه صلى الله عليه وسلم من مكة  ، وصرح في مواضع أخر بأنهم أخرجوه بالفعل ، كقوله : يخرجون الرسول وإياكم الآية [ 60 \ 1 ] ، وقوله : وكأين من قرية هي أشد قوة من قريتك التي أخرجتك   [ 47 \ 13 ] ، وقوله : إلا تنصروه فقد نصره الله إذ أخرجه الذين كفروا الآية [ 9 \ 40 ] ، وذكر في مواضع أخر : محاولتهم لإخراجه قبل أن يخرجوه ، كقوله : وإذ يمكر بك الذين كفروا ليثبتوك أو يقتلوك أو يخرجوك   [ 8 \ 30 ] ، وقوله : وإن كادوا ليستفزونك من الأرض ليخرجوك منها   .
قوله تعالى : يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا آباءكم وإخوانكم أولياء إن استحبوا الكفر على الإيمان الآية . 

نهى الله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة عن موالاة الكفار ، ولو كانوا قرباء ، وصرح في موضع آخر : بأن الاتصاف بوصف الإيمان مانع من موادة الكفار ولو كانوا قرباء ، وهو قوله : لا تجد قوما يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يوادون من حاد الله ورسوله ولو كانوا آباءهم أو أبناءهم أو إخوانهم أو عشيرتهم الآية [ 58 \ 22 ] .




*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (113)
 سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ(2)
صـ 116 إلى صـ 120

قوله تعالى : ويوم حنين إذ أعجبتكم كثرتكم فلم تغن عنكم شيئا وضاقت عليكم الأرض بما رحبت ثم وليتم مدبرين   . 

 [ ص: 116 ] ذكر تعالى ما أصاب المسلمين يوم حنين في هذه الآية الكريمة ، وذكر ما أصابهم يوم أحد بقوله : إذ تصعدون ولا تلوون على أحد والرسول يدعوكم في أخراكم   [ 3 \ 153 ] ، وصرح بأنه تاب على من تولى يوم أحد بقوله : إن الذين تولوا منكم يوم التقى الجمعان إنما استزلهم الشيطان ببعض ما كسبوا ولقد عفا الله عنهم   [ 3 \ 155 ] ، وأشار هنا إلى توبته على من تولى يوم حنين بقوله : ثم يتوب الله من بعد ذلك على من يشاء والله غفور رحيم   [ 9 \ 26 ] كما أشار بعض العلماء إليه . 
قوله تعالى : والذين يكنزون الذهب والفضة ولا ينفقونها في سبيل الله أظهر الأقوال وأقربها للصواب في معنى : يكنزون   [ 9 \ 34 ] في هذه الآية الكريمة ، أن المراد بكنزهم الذهب والفضة وعدم إنفاقهم لها في سبيل الله ، أنهم لا يؤدون زكاتهما . 

قال ابن كثير  في تفسير هذه الآية : وأما الكنز ؟ فقال مالك    : عن  عبد الله بن دينار  ، عن  ابن عمر    : هو المال الذي لا تؤدى زكاته . 

وروى  الثوري  ، وغيره ، عن عبيد الله  ، عن نافع  ، عن  ابن عمر  ، قال : ما أدي زكاته فليس بكنز وإن كان تحت سبع أرضين ، وما كان ظاهرا لا تؤدى زكاته فهو كنز ، وقد روي هذا عن  ابن عباس  ، وجابر  ،  وأبي هريرة  ، موقوفا ومرفوعا . 

وقال  عمر بن الخطاب  نحوه  : أيما مال أديت زكاته فليس بكنز وإن كان مدفونا في الأرض ، وأيما مال لم  تؤد زكاته فهو كنز يكوى به صاحبه ، وإن كان على وجه الأرض اهـ . 

وممن روي عنه هذا القول عكرمة  ، والسدي  ،  ولا شك أن هذا القول أصوب الأقوال ; لأن من أدى الحق الواجب في المال الذي  هو الزكاة لا يكوى بالباقي إذا أمسكه ; لأن الزكاة تطهره كما قال تعالى : خذ من أموالهم صدقة تطهرهم وتزكيهم بها   [ 9 \ 103 ] ، ولأن المواريث ما جعلت إلا في أموال تبقى بعد مالكيها . 

ومن أصرح الأدلة في ذلك ، حديث  طلحة بن عبيد الله  وغيره في قصة الأعرابي أخي بني سعد  ، من هوازن  ، وهو ضمام بن ثعلبة  لما أخبره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : بأن الله فرض عليه الزكاة ، وقال : هل علي غيرها ، فإن النبي قال له : " لا ، إلا أن تطوع   " : وقوله تعالى : ويسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل العفو   [ 2 \ 219 ] ، وقد قدمنا في " البقرة " تحقيقا أنه ما زاد   [ ص: 117 ] على الحاجة التي لا بد منها ، وقوله : " ليس فيما دون خمسة أوسق   " الحديث ; لأن صدقة نكرة في سياق النفي فهي تعم نفي كل صدقة . 

وفي الآية أقوال أخر : 

منها : أنها منسوخة بآيات الزكاة كقوله : خذ من أموالهم صدقة تطهرهم الآية . 

وذكر  البخاري  هذا القول بالنسخ عن  ابن عمر  أيضا ، وبه قال  عمر بن عبد العزيز  ،  وعراك بن مالك    . اهـ . 

وعن علي  أنه قال : أربعة آلاف فما دونها نفقة ، وما كان أكثر من ذلك فهو كنز ، ومذهب أبي ذر  رضي  الله عنه في هذه الآية معروف ، وهو أنه يحرم على الإنسان أن يدخر شيئا  فاضلا عن نفقة عياله . اهـ . ولا يخفى أن ادخار ما أديت حقوقه الواجبة لا  بأس به ، وهو كالضروري عند عامة المسلمين . 

فإن قيل : ما الجواب عما رواه  الإمام أحمد  ، عن علي  رضي الله عنه ، قال : مات رجل من أهل الصفة  ، وترك دينارين أو درهمين فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كيتان ، صلوا على صاحبكم   " اهـ . وما رواه قتادة  عن  شهر بن حوشب  ، عن  أبي أمامة ، صدي بن عجلان  ، قال : مات رجل من أهل الصفة  فوجد  في مئزره دينار فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كية " ، ثم توفي  آخر فوجد في مئزره ديناران ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كيتان   " ، وما روى عبد الرزاق  وغيره ، عن علي  رضي الله عنه ، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " تبا للذهب ، تبا للفضة " يقولها ثلاثا ، فشق ذلك على أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقالوا : فأي مال نتخذ ؟ فقال عمر  رضي  الله عنه : أنا أعلم لكم ذلك من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال : يا  رسول الله : إن أصحابك قد شق عليهم ، وقالوا : فأي المال نتخذ ؟ فقال : "  لسانا ذاكرا وقلبا شاكرا وزوجة تعين أحدكم على دينه   " . ونحو ذلك من الأحاديث . 

فالجواب - والله تعالى أعلم - أن هذا التغليظ كان أولا ثم نسخ بفرض الزكاة ، كما ذكره  البخاري  عن  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما . 

وقال ابن حجر  في " فتح الباري " : قال  ابن عبد البر    : وردت عن أبي ذر  آثار كثيرة تدل على أنه كان يذهب إلى أن كل مال مجموع يفضل عن القوت وسداد العيش ، فهو كنز يذم فاعله ، وأن آية الوعيد نزلت في ذلك . 

وخالفه جمهور الصحابة ومن بعدهم ، وحملوا الوعيد على مانع الزكاة ، إلى أن   [ ص: 118 ] قال : فكان ذلك واجبا في أول الأمر ، ثم نسخ ، ثم ذكر عن  شداد بن أوس  أنه قال : كان أبو ذر  يسمع  الحديث من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه الشدة ، ثم يخرج إلى قومه ،  ثم يرخص فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا يسمع الرخصة ، ويتعلق بالأمر  الأول . اهـ . 

وقال بعض العلماء : هي في خصوص أهل الكتاب ، بدليل اقترانها مع قوله : إن كثيرا من الأحبار والرهبان الآية [ 9 \ 34 ] . 

فإذا علمت أن التحقيق أن الآية عامة ، وأنها في من لا يؤدي الزكاة ، فاعلم  أن المراد بها هو المشار إليه في آيات الزكاة ، وقد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا  الكتاب المبارك ، أن البيان بالقرآن إذا كان غير واف بالمقصود نتمم البيان  من السنة ، من حيث إنها بيان للقرآن المبين به ، وآيات الزكاة كقوله : خذ من أموالهم صدقة الآية ، وقوله : وآتوا الزكاة   [ 2 \ 43 ] وقوله : أنفقوا من طيبات ما كسبتم ومما أخرجنا لكم من الأرض   [ 2 \ 267 ] ، لا تفي بالبيان فتبينه بالسنة ، وقد قال ابن خويز منداد المالكي  ، تضمنت هذه الآية : زكاة العين ، وهي تجب بأربعة شروط ، حرية ، وإسلام ، وحول ، ونصاب سليم من الدين . اهـ وفي بعض هذه الشروط خلاف .
مسائل من أحكام هذه الآية الكريمة 

المسألة الأولى : في قدر نصاب الذهب والفضة ، وفي القدر الواجب إخراجه منهما   . 

أما نصاب الفضة ،  فقد أجمع جميع العلماء على أنه مائتا درهم شرعي ، ووزن الدرهم الشرعي ستة  دوانق ، وكل عشرة دراهم شرعية فهي سبعة مثاقيل ، والأوقية أربعون درهما  شرعيا . 

وكل هذا أجمع عليه المسلمون فلا عبرة بقول  المريسي  ، الذي خرق به الإجماع ، وهو اعتبار العدد في الدراهم لا الوزن ، ولا بما انفرد به السرخسي  من الشافعية ، زاعما أنه وجه في المذهب ، من أن الدارهم المغشوشة إذا بلغت قدرا لو ضم إليه قيمة الغش من نحاس مثلا لبلغ نصابا أن الزكاة تجب فيه ، كما نقل عن أبي حنيفة  ، ولا بقول ابن حبيب الأندلسي  ، إن أهل كل بلد يتعاملون بدراهمهم ، ولا بما ذكره  ابن عبد البر  من اختلاف الوزن بالنسبة إلى دراهم الأندلس  وغيرها من دراهم البلاد ; لأن النصوص الصحيحة   [ ص: 119 ] الصريحة التي أجمع عليها المسلمون مبينة أن نصاب الفضة مائتا درهم شرعي بالوزن الذي كان معروفا في مكة . اهـ . 

إلى ص 435 وكل سبعة مثاقيل فهي عشرة دراهم ، فقد أخرج الشيخان في صحيحيهما من حديث  أبي سعيد الخدري  رضي الله عنه ، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " ليس فيما دون خمس أواق صدقة   " ، ورواه مسلم  في صحيحه من حديث جابر  رضي الله عنه ، وقد أجمع جميع المسلمين ، وجمهور أهل اللسان العربي ، على أن الأوقية أربعون درهما ، وما ذكره أبو عبيد  وغيره - من أن الدرهم كان مجهولا قدره حتى جاء  عبد الملك بن مروان  ،  فجمع العلماء فجعلوا كل عشرة دراهم سبعة مثاقيل   - لا يخفى سقوطه ، وأنه  لا يمكن أن يكون نصاب الزكاة وقطع السرقة مجهولا في زمن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم وخلفائه الراشدين رضي الله عنهم ، حتى يحققه عبد الملك  ،  والظاهر أن معنى ما نقل من ذلك : أنه لم يكن شيء منها من ضرب الإسلام ،  وكانت مختلفة الوزن بالنسبة إلى العدد : فعشرة مثلا وزن عشرة ، وعشرة وزن  ثمانية ، فاتفق الرأي على أن تنقش بكتابة عربية ويصيرونها وزنا واحدا . 

وقد ذكرنا تحقيق وزن الدرهم في الأنعام ، وقال بعض العلماء : يغتفر في نصاب  الفضة النقص اليسير الذي تروج معه الدراهم رواج الكاملة . 

وظاهر النصوص أنه لا زكاة إلا في نصاب كامل   ; لأن الناقص ولو بقليل يصدق عليه أنه دون خمس أواق ، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " صرح بأن ما دونها ليس فيه صدقة " . 

فإذا حققت النص والإجماع : على أن نصاب الفضة مائتا درهم شرعي ، وهي وزن مائة وأربعين مثقالا من الفضة الخالصة ، فاعلم أن القدر الواجب إخراجه منها ربع العشر بإجماع المسلمين ، وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " وفي الرقة ربع العشر " والرقة : الفضة . 

قال  البخاري  في صحيحه في باب " زكاة الغنم " : حدثنا  محمد بن عبد الله بن المثنى الأنصاري  ، قال : حدثني أبي ، قال : حدثني  ثمامة بن عبد الله بن أنس  ، أن أنسا  حدثه ، أن أبا بكر  رضي الله عنه ، كتب له هذا الكتاب لما وجهه إلى البحرين     " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، هذه فريضة الصدقة ، التي فرض رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم على المسلمين ، والتي أمر الله بها رسوله " الحديث : وفيه ،  وفي الرقة : ربع العشر ، وهو نص صريح صحيح   [ ص: 120 ] أجمع عليه جميع المسلمين . 

فتحصل أنه لا خلاف بين المسلمين في وجوب الزكاة في الفضة ، ولا خلاف بينهم في أن نصابها مائتا درهم شرعي ، ولا خلاف بينهم في أن اللازم فيها ربع العشر . 

وجمهور العلماء : على أنها لا وقص فيها خلافا لأبي حنيفة  ،  وسعيد بن المسيب  ، وعطاء  ،  وطاوس  ، والحسن  البصري ،  والشعبي  ، ومكحول  ،  وعمرو بن دينار  ،  والزهري  ، القائلين : بأنه لا شيء في الزيادة على المائتين حتى تبلغ أربعين ، ففيها درهم . 

وأما الذهب : فجماهير علماء المسلمين ، على أن نصابه عشرون دينارا ،  والدينار : هو المثقال ، فلا عبرة بقول من شذ وخالف جماهير علماء المسلمين ،  كما روي عن الحسن  في أحد قوليه : أن نصاب الذهب أربعون دينارا ، وكقول  طاوس  ،  إن نصاب الذهب معتبر بالتقويم بالفضة ، فما بلغ منه قيمة مائتي درهم وجبت  فيه الزكاة ، وجماهير علماء المسلمين أيضا ، على أن الواجب فيه ربع العشر .  

والدليل على ما ذكرنا عن جمهور علماء الأمة ، أن نصاب الذهب عشرون دينارا ، والواجب فيه ربع العشر ، ما أخرجه أبو داود  ، في سننه ، حدثنا  سليمان بن داود المهري  ، أخبرنا ابن وهب  ، أخبرني  جرير بن حازم  ، وسمي آخر ، عن أبي إسحاق  ، عن عاصم بن ضمرة  ،  والحارث الأعور  ، عن علي  رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال : " فإذا  كانت لك مائتا درهم وحال عليها الحول ففيها خمسة دراهم ، وليس عليك شيء "  يعني في الذهب " حتى يكون لك عشرون دينارا ، فإذا كان لك عشرون دينارا وحال  عليها الحول ، ففيها نصف دينار ، فما زاد فبحساب ذلك   " ، قال : فلا أدري أعلي يقول فبحساب ذلك ، أو رفعه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ وليس في مال زكاة حتى يحول عليه الحول ، إلا أن جريرا  قال : ابن وهب  ، يزيد في الحديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ليس في مال زكاة حتى يحول عليه الحول   " اهـ .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (114)
 سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ(3)
صـ 121 إلى صـ 125

فإن قيل : هذا الحديث مضعف  بالحارث الأعور  ، وعاصم بن ضمرة    ; لأنهما ضعيفان ، وبأن  الدارقطني  ، قال : الصواب وقفه على علي  ، وبأن ابن المواق  قال : إن فيه علة خفية وهي : أن  جرير بن حازم  ، لم يسمعه من أبي إسحاق  ، فقد رواه حفاظ أصحاب ابن وهب    :  سحنون  ، وحرملة  ، ويونس  ،  وبحر بن نصر  ، وغيرهم ، عن ابن وهب  ، عن  جرير بن حازم  ، والحارث بن نبهان  ، عن الحسن بن عمارة  عن أبي إسحاق  ، فذكره ، قال ابن المواق    : الحمل فيه على سليمان  ، شيخ أبي داود  ، فإنه وهم في إسقاط   [ ص: 121 ] رجل اهـ . 

وبأن  الشافعي  رحمه  الله قال : فرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الورق صدقة ، وأخذ  المسلمون بعده في الذهب صدقة ، إما بخبر عنه لم يبلغنا ، وإما قياسا ، اهـ :  وهو صريح عن  الشافعي    : بأنه يرى أن الذهب لم يثبت فيه شيء في علمه ، وبأن  ابن عبد البر  ، قال : لم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في زكاة الذهب شيء من جهة نقل الآحاد الثقات . 

لكن روى الحسن بن عمارة  ، عن أبي إسحاق  ، عن عاصم  ، والحارث  ، عن علي  ، فذكره ، وكذا رواه أبو حنيفة    : ولو صح عنه لم يكن فيه حجة ; لأن الحسن بن عمارة  متروك . 

وبأن  ابن حزم  قال : لم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في نصاب الذهب ، ولا في القدر الواجب فيه شيء . 

وذكر : أن الحديث المذكور ، من رواية  الحارث الأعور  مرفوع ، والحارث  ضعيف لا يحتج به ، وكذبه غير واحد ، قال : وأما رواية عاصم بن ضمرة  ، فهي موقوفة على علي  رضي الله عنه ، قال : وكذلك رواه شعبة  ، وسفيان  ، ومعمر  عن أبي إسحاق  ، عن عاصم  ، موقوفا : وكذا كل ثقة رواه عن عاصم    . 

فالجواب من أوجه : 

الأول : أن بعض العلماء قال : إن هذا الحديث ثابت ، قال الترمذي    : وقد روى طرفا من هذا الحديث : وروى هذا الحديث  الأعمش  ، وأبو عوانة  ، وغيرهما ، عن أبي إسحاق  ، عن عاصم بن ضمرة  ، عن علي  ، ورواه  سفيان الثوري  ،  وابن عيينة  ، وغير واحد ، عن أبي إسحاق  ، عن الحارث  عن علي  ، وسألت  محمدا - يعني البخاري    - عن هذا الحديث ، فقال : كلاهما عندي صحيح ، اهـ . 

فترى الترمذي  نقل عن  البخاري  ، تصحيح هذا الحديث ، وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : وأما حديث عاصم  عن علي  رضي الله عنه ، فرواه أبو داود  وغيره بإسناد حسن ، أو صحيح ، عن علي  ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، اهـ . 

وقال الشوكاني  في " نيل الأوطار " : وحديث علي  هو من حديث أبي إسحاق  ، عن  الحارث الأعور  ، وعاصم بن ضمرة  ، وقد تقدم أن  البخاري  قال : كلاهما عنده صحيح ، وقد حسنه الحافظ ، اهـ محل الغرض من كلام الشوكاني    . 

 [ ص: 122 ] الوجه الثاني : أنه يعتضد بما رواه  الدارقطني  ، من حديث محمد بن عبد الله بن جحش  ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أنه أمر معاذا  ، حين بعثه إلى اليمن  ، أن يأخذ من كل أربعين دينارا دينارا ، الحديث ذكره ابن حجر  ، في " التلخيص " وسكت عليه ، وبما رواه  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده ، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال : " ولا في أقل من عشرين مثقالا من الذهب شيء   " ، قال النووي    : غريب ، اهـ . 

الوجه الثالث : المناقشة بحسب صناعة علم الحديث والأصول ، فنقول : 

سلمنا أن  الحارث الأعور  ضعيف كما تقدم في المائدة ، وإن وثقه  ابن معين  ، فيبقى عاصم بن ضمرة  ، الذي روى معه الحديث ، فإن حديثه حجة ، وقد وثقه  ابن المديني    . 

وقال :  النسائي    : ليس به بأس . 

وقال فيه ابن حجر  في " التقريب " : عاصم بن ضمرة السلولي الكوفي  ، صدوق وتعتضد روايته برواية الحارث  ، وإن كان ضعيفا . وبما ذكرنا عن محمد بن عبد الله بن جحش  ،  وعمرو بن شعيب    . 

فبهذا تعلم أن تضعيف الحديث بضعف سنده مردود . 

وقد قدمنا عن الترمذي  ، أن  البخاري  قال : كلاهما صحيح . 

وقد قدمنا أن النووي  قال فيه : حسن أو صحيح . 

ونقل الشوكاني  ، عن ابن حجر    : أنه حسنه . 

أما ما أعله به ابن المواق  ، من أن  جرير بن حازم  لم يسمعه من أبي إسحاق    ; لأن بينهما الحسن بن عمارة  وهو متروك ، فهو مردود ; لأن الحديث ثابت من طرق متعددة صحيحة إلى أبي إسحاق  ، وقد قدمنا أن الترمذي  قال ، وذكر طرفا منه ، هذا الحديث رواه  الأعمش  ، وأبو عوانة  وغيرهما ، عن أبي إسحاق  ، عن عاصم بن ضمرة  ، عن علي  ، ورواه سفيان  ،  الثوري  ،  وابن عيينة  ، وغير واحد ، عن أبي إسحاق  ، عن الحارث  ، عن علي    . اهـ . 

فترى : أن أبا عوانة  ،  والأعمش  ، والسفيانين ، وغيرهم ، كلهم رووه عن أبي إسحاق    . 

وبه تعلم بأن إعلال ابن المواق  له بأن راويه عن أبي إسحاق الحسن بن عمارة  ، وهو متروك - إعلال ساقط ; لصحة الحديث إلى أبي إسحاق  ، فإذا حققت رد تضعيفه بأن عاصما  صدوق ، ورد إعلال ابن المواق  له ، فاعلم أن إعلال  ابن حزم  له بأن المرفوع رواية   [ ص: 123 ] الحارث  ، وهو ضعيف : وأن رواية عاصم بن ضمرة  ، موقوفة على علي  ، مردود من وجهين : 

الأول : أن قدر نصاب الزكاة ، وقدر الواجب فيه ، كلاهما أمر توقيفي لا مجال  للرأي فيه والاجتهاد ، والموقوف إن كان كذلك فله حكم الرفع ، كما علم في  علم الحديث والأصول . 

قال العلوي الشنقيطي  في " طلعة الأنوار " : 

وما أتى عن صاحب مما منع فيه مجال الرأي عندهم رفع وقال العراقي  في ألفيته : [ الرجز ] 

وما أتى عن صاحب بحيث لا يقال رأيا حكمه الرفع على ما قال في المحصول نحو من أتى فالحاكم  الرفع لهذا أثبتا الثاني : أن سند أبي داود  الذي رواه به حسن ، أو صحيح ، كما قاله النووي  ، وغيره ، والرفع من زيادات العدول ، وهي مقبولة ، قال في " مراقي السعود " : [ الرجز ] 

والرفع والوصل وزيد اللفظ مقبولة عند إمام الحفظ إلخ . . . 

الوجه الرابع : اعتضاد الحديث المذكور بإجماع الحجة من علماء المسلمين إلا  من شذ عن السواد الأعظم على العمل بمقتضاه ، وإجماع المسلمين إذا وافق خبر  آحاد ، فبعض العلماء يقول : يصير بمواقفة الإجماع له قطعيا كالمتواتر . 

وأكثر الأصوليين يقولون : لا يصير قطعيا بذلك . 

وفرق قوم ، فقالوا : إن صرحوا بأن معتمدهم في إجماعهم هو ذلك الخبر - أفاد  القطع ، وإلا فلا ، وأشار إلى ذلك في " مراقي السعود " بقوله : [ الرجز ] 

ولا يفيد القطع ما يوافق الإجماع والبعض بقطع ينطق وبعضهم يفيد حيث عولا  عليه . . . . . . إلخ وعلى كل حال ، فلا يخفى أنه يعتضد بعمل المسلمين به .  

الخامس : دلالة الكتاب ، والإجماع ، على أن الزكاة واجبة في الذهب   . 

أما الكتاب : فقوله تعالى :   [ ص: 124 ] والذين  يكنزون الذهب والفضة ولا ينفقونها في سبيل الله فبشرهم بعذاب أليم يوم  يحمى عليها في نار جهنم فتكوى بها جباههم وجنوبهم وظهورهم هذا ما كنزتم  لأنفسكم فذوقوا ما كنتم تكنزون   [ 9 \ 34 ، 35 ] . 

وأما السنة : فقد ثبت في الصحيح من حديث  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال : " ما  من صاحب ذهب ولا فضة لا يؤدي منها حقها ، إلا إذا كان يوم القيامة صفحت له  صفائح من نار ، فأحمي عليها في نار جهنم ، فيكوى بها جنبه ، ووجهه ، وظهره  ، كلما بردت أعيدت له في يوم كان مقداره خمسين ألف سنة ، حتى يقضى بين  العباد ، فيرى سبيله إما إلى الجنة ، وإما إلى النار   " ، الحديث . هذا لفظ مسلم  في  صحيحه ، وهو صريح في وجوب الحق في الذهب ، كالفضة ، وقد أجمع على ذلك جميع  العلماء ، وإذن يكون الحديث المذكور بيانا لشيء ثابت قطعا ، وقد تقرر في  الأصول أن البيان يجوز بما هو دون المبين دلالة وسندا ، كما أوضحناه في  ترجمة هذا الكتاب . 

فتحصل أن نصاب الذهب عشرون  مثقالا ، وما زاد فبحسابه ، وأن الواجب فيه ربع العشر ، كالفضة ، وأن  الذهب والفضة ليس فيهما وقص ، بل كل ما زاد على النصاب فبحسابه ، خلافا لمن  شذ فخالف في بعض ذلك ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

تنبيه يجب اعتبار الوزن في نصاب الفضة والذهب بالوزن الذي كان معروفا عند أهل مكة   ، كما يجب اعتبار الكيل في خمسة الأوسق التي هي نصاب الحبوب والثمار بالكيل الذي كان معروفا عند أهل المدينة     . 

قال  النسائي  في " سننه " في " كتاب الزكاة " : أخبرنا أحمد بن سليمان  ، قال : حدثنا أبو نعيم  ، قال : حدثنا سفيان  ، عن حنظلة  ، عن  طاوس  عن  ابن عمر  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " المكيال مكيال أهل المدينة   ، والوزن وزن أهل مكة " . 

وقال أبو داود  في " سننه " في " كتاب البيوع " : حدثنا  عثمان بن أبي شيبة  ، ثنا  ابن دكين  عن حنظلة  ، عن  طاوس  ، عن  ابن عمر  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الوزن وزن أهل مكة   ، والمكيال مكيال أهل المدينة     " ، وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : وأما حديث " الميزان ميزان أهل مكة     " إلى آخره فرواه أبو داود  ،  والنسائي  بأسانيد صحيحة على شرط  البخاري  ومسلم  ، من رواية  ابن عمر  ، رضي الله عنهما . 

وقال أبو داود    : روي من رواية  ابن عباس  ، رضي الله عنهما ، اهـ . 

 [ ص: 125 ] قال الخطابي    : معنى هذا الحديث أن الوزن الذي يتعلق به حق الزكاة وزن أهل مكة   ، وهي دار الإسلام ، قال  ابن حزم    : وبحثت عنه غاية البحث من كل من وثقت بتمييزه : وكل اتفق لي على أن دينار الذهب بمكة  وزنه  اثنتان وثمانون حبة ، وثلاثة أعشار حبة من حب الشعير المطلق ، والدرهم  سبعة أعشار المثقال ، فوزن الدرهم : سبع وخمسون وستة أعشار حبة ، وعشر عشر  حبة ، فالرطل مائة وواحد وثمانية وعشرون درهما بالدرهم المذكور . اهـ . 

وفي القاموس في مادة " م ك ك " ، والمثقال : درهم وثلاثة أسباع ، والدرهم :  ستة دوانق ، والدانق : قيراطان ، والقيراط : طسوجان ، والطسوج : حبتان ،  والحبة : سدس ثمن درهم ، وهو جزء من ثمانية وأربعين جزءا من الدرهم . اهـ .  

وقد قدمنا الكلام على قدر خمسة الأوسق في سورة " الأنعام " .
المسألة الثانية : هل يضم الذهب والفضة بعضهما إلى بعض في الزكاة أو لا ؟ لم أر في ذلك نصا صريحا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والعلماء مختلفون فيه ، وقد توقف  الإمام أحمد    - رحمه الله - عن ضم أحدهما إلى الآخر في رواية الأثرم  ، وجماعة ، وقطع في رواية حنبل  بأنه لا زكاة عليه حتى يبلغ كل واحد منهما نصابا . 

وممن قال بأن الذهب والفضة لا يضم بعضهما إلى بعض :  الشافعي  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وأبو عبيد   وابن أبي ليلى  ،  والحسن بن صالح  ، وشريك  ، قال  ابن قدامة    : في " المغني " : واختاره أبو بكر عبد العزيز    . 

وممن قال : إن الذهب والفضة يضم بعضهما إلى بعض في تكميل النصاب : مالك  ،  والأوزاعي  ، والحسن  ، وقتادة  ،  والثوري  ، وأبو حنيفة  ، وأصحابه . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : والذي يظهر لي رجحانه بالدليل من القولين أن  الذهب والفضة لا يضم أحدهما إلى الآخر لما ثبت في بعض الروايات الصحيحة ،  كما رواه مسلم  في " صحيحه " عن جابر  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ليس فيما دون خمسة أواق من الورق صدقة   " الحديث . 

فلو كان عنده أربع أواق من الورق الذي هو : الفضة ، وما يكمل النصاب من  الذهب فإنه يصدق عليه بدلالة المطابقة أنه ليس عنده خمس أواق من الورق .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (115)
 سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ(4)
صـ 126 إلى صـ 130

وقد صرح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث الصحيح أنه لا صدقة في أقل من خمس أواق   [ ص: 126 ] من  الورق ، وظاهر نص الحديث على اسم الورق يدل على أنه : لا زكاة في أقل من  خمس أواق من الفضة ، ولو كان عنده ذهب كثير ، ولا دليل من النصوص يصرف عن  هذا الظاهر ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة الثالثة : اختلف العلماء في زكاة الحلي المباح ، فذهب جماعة من أهل العلم إلى أنه لا زكاة فيه ، وممن قال به : مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  في أصح قوليهما ، وبه قال  عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب  ،  وجابر بن عبد الله  ،  وأنس بن مالك  ، وعائشة  ،  وأسماء بنت أبي بكر  رضي الله عنهم ،  وسعيد بن المسيب  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ، وقتادة  ،  وعطاء بن أبي رباح  ، ومجاهد  ،  والشعبي  ،  ومحمد بن علي  ،  والقاسم بن محمد  ،  وابن سيرين  ،  والزهري  ، وإسحاق  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وأبو عبيد  ، وابن المنذر    . 

وممن قال بأن الحلي المباح تجب فيه الزكاة : أبو حنيفة  رحمه الله ، وروي عن  عمر بن الخطاب  ،  وابن عباس  ، وبه قال  ابن مسعود  ،  وعبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  ،  وميمون بن مهران  ،  وجابر بن زيد  ،  والحسن بن صالح  ،  وسفيان الثوري  ، وداود  ، وحكاه ابن المنذر  أيضا عن  ابن المسيب  ،  وابن جبير  ، وعطاء  ، ومجاهد  ،  وابن سيرين  ،  وعبد الله بن شداد  ،  والزهري    . 

وسنذكر إن شاء الله تعالى حجج الفريقين ، ومناقشة أدلتهما على الطرق  المعروفة في الأصول ، وعلم الحديث ; ليتبين للناظر الراجح من الخلاف . 

اعلم أن من قال بأن الحلي المباح لا زكاة فيه ، تنحصر حجته في أربعة أمور : 

الأول : حديث جاء بذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

الثاني : آثار صحيحة عن بعض الصحابة يعتضد بها الحديث المذكور . 

الثالث : القياس . 

الرابع : وضع اللغة . 

أما الحديث : فهو ما رواه البيهقي  في معرفة السنن والآثار من طريق عافية بن أيوب  ، عن الليث  ، عن أبي الزبير  ، عن جابر  ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " لا زكاة في الحلي   " . 

قال البيهقي    : وهذا الحديث لا أصل له ، إنما روي عن جابر  من قوله غير مرفوع ، والذي يروى عن عافية بن أيوب  ، عن الليث  ، عن أبي الزبير  ، عن جابر  مرفوعا لا أصل له ، وعافية بن أيوب  مجهول : فمن احتج به مرفوعا ، كان مغررا بدينه ، داخلا   [ ص: 127 ] فيما نعيب به المخالفين من الاحتجاج برواية الكذابين ، والله يعصمنا من أمثال هذا . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : ما قاله الحافظ البيهقي    - رحمه الله تعالى - من أن الحكم برواية عافية  المذكور لهذا الحديث مرفوعا من جنس الاحتجاج برواية الكذابين فيه نظر ; لأن عافية  المذكور لم يقل فيه أحد إنه كذاب ، وغاية ما في الباب أن البيهقي  ظن أنه مجهول ; لأنه لم يطلع على كونه ثقة ، وقد اطلع غيره على أنه ثقة فوثقه ، فقد نقل  ابن أبي حاتم  توثيقه ، عن أبي زرعة  ، قال ابن حجر  في " التلخيص " : عافية بن أيوب  ، قيل : ضعيف ، وقال  ابن الجوزي    : ما نعلم فيه جرحا ، وقال البيهقي  ، مجهول ، ونقل  ابن أبي حاتم  توثيقه عن أبي زرعة    . 

ولا يخفى أن من قال إنه مجهول يقدم عليه من قال إنه ثقة ; لأنه اطلع على ما  لم يطلع عليه مدعي أنه مجهول ، ومن حفظ حجة على من لم يحفظ ، والتجريح لا  يقبل مع الإجمال ، فعافية  هذا وثقه أبو زرعة  ، والتعديل والتجريح يكفي فيهما واحد على الصحيح في الرواية دون الشهادة ، قال العراقي  في ألفيته : [ الرجز ] 


**وصححوا اكتفاءهم بالواحد جرحا وتعديلا خلاف الشاهد     والتعديل يقبل مجملا 
بخلاف الجرح للاختلاف في أسبابه* *

قال العراقي  في ألفيته : [ الرجز ] 


**وصححوا قبول تعديل بلا     ذكر لأسباب له أن تثقلا 
ولم يروا قبول جرح أبهما     للخلف في أسبابه وربما استفسر 
**الجرح فلم يقدح كما فسره شعبة  بالركض فما هذا الذي عليه حفاظ الأثر كشيخي الصحيح مع أهل النظر إلخ . . . 

وهذا هو الصحيح ، فلا شك أن قول البيهقي  في عافية    : إنه مجهول أولى منه بالتقديم قول أبي زرعة    : إنه ثقة ; لأن من حفظ حجة على من لم يحفظ ، وإذا ثبت الاستدلال بالحديث المذكور ، فهو نص في محل النزاع . 

ويؤيد ما ذكر من توثيق عافية  المذكور أن  ابن الجوزي  مع سعة اطلاعه ، وشدة بحثه عن الرجال ، قال : إنه لا يعلم فيه جرحا . 

وأما الآثار الدالة على ذلك : فمنها ما رواه  الإمام مالك  في " الموطأ " ، عن   [ ص: 128 ] عبد الرحمن بن القاسم  ، عن أبيه : " أن عائشة  زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كانت تلي بنات أخيها يتامى في حجرها لهن الحلي ، فلا تخرج من حليهن الزكاة " ، وهذا الإسناد عن عائشة  في غاية الصحة ، كما ترى . 

ومنها ما رواه مالك  في " الموطأ " أيضا ، عن نافع  ، عن عبد الله بن عمر  أنه كان يحلي بناته وجواريه الذهب ، ثم لا يخرج من حليهن الزكاة ، وهذا الإسناد عن  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما في غاية الصحة كما ترى . 

وما قاله بعض أهل العلم من أن المانع من الزكاة في الأول أنه مال يتيمة ، وأنه لا تجب الزكاة على الصبي ، كما لا تجب عليه الصلاة ، مردود بأن عائشة  ترى وجوب الزكاة في أموال اليتامى ، فالمانع من إخراجها الزكاة ، كونه حليا مباحا على التحقيق ، لا كونه مال يتيمة ، وكذلك دعوى أن المانع لابن عمر  من  زكاة الحلي أنه لجوار مملوكات ، وأن المملوك لا زكاة عليه ، مردود أيضا  بأنه كان لا يزكي حلي بناته مع أنه كان يزوج البنت له على ألف دينار يحليها  منها بأربعمائة ، ولا يزكي ذلك الحلي ، وتركه لزكاته لكونه حليا مباحا على  التحقيق . 

ومن الآثار الواردة في ذلك ما رواه  الشافعي  ، أنا سفيان  ، عن  عمرو بن دينار  ، سمعت رجلا يسأل  جابر بن عبد الله  عن الحلي ، فقال " زكاته عاريته " ، ذكره البيهقي  في " السنن الكبرى " ،  وابن حجر  في " التلخيص " وزاد البيهقي  ، فقال : وإن كان يبلغ ألف دينار فقال جابر    : كثير . 

ومنها ما رواه البيهقي  عن علي بن سليم  قال : سألت  أنس بن مالك  عن الحلي ، فقال : ليس فيه زكاة   . 

ومنها ما رواه البيهقي  ، عن  أسماء بنت أبي بكر  أنها كانت تحلي بناتها الذهب ولا تزكيه نحوا من خمسين ألفا   . 

وأما القياس فمن وجهين : 

الأول : أن الحلي لما كان لمجرد الاستعمال لا للتجارة والتنمية ، ألحق  بغيره من الأحجار النفيسة كاللؤلؤ والمرجان ، بجامع أن كلا معد للاستعمال  لا للتنمية ، وقد أشار إلى هذا الإلحاق مالك  رحمه  الله في " الموطأ " بقوله : فأما التبر والحلي المكسور الذي يريد أهله  إصلاحه ولبسه ، فإنما هو بمنزلة المتاع الذي يكون عند أهله ،   [ ص: 129 ] فليس على أهله فيه زكاة ، قال مالك    : ليس في اللؤلؤ ، ولا في المسك ، والعنبر زكاة . 

الثاني من وجهي القياس : هو النوع المعروف بقياس العكس ، وأشار له في " مراقي السعود " بقوله في كتاب الاستدلال : [ الرجز ] 


**منه قياس المنطقي والعكس     ومنه فقد الشرط دون لبس 
**وخالف بعض العلماء في قبول هذا النوع من القياس ، وضابطه : هو إثبات عكس حكم شيء لشيء آخر لتعاكسهما في العلة ، ومثاله حديث مسلم    : أيأتي أحدنا شهوته وله فيها أجر ؟ ! قال : " أرأيتم لو وضعها في حرام أكان عليه وزر ؟ " الحديث  ، فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث : أثبت في الجماع المباح  أجرا ، وهو حكم عكس حكم الجماع الحرام ; لأن فيه الوزر ; لتعاكسهما في  العلة ; لأن علة الأجر في الأول إعفاف امرأته ونفسه ، وعلة الوزر في الثاني  كونه زنى . 

ومن أمثلة هذا النوع من القياس عند المالكية : احتجاجهم على أن الوضوء لا  يجب من كثير القيء ، بأنه لما لم يجب من قليله لم يجب من كثيره عكس البول  لما وجب من قليله وجب من كثيره . 

ومن أمثلته عند الحنفية ، قولهم : لما لم يجب القصاص من صغير المثقل ، لم يجب من كبيره عكس المحدد لما وجب من صغيره وجب من كبيره . 

ووجه هذا النوع من القياس في هذه المسألة التي نحن بصددها ، هو أن العروض  لا تجب في عينها الزكاة ، فإذا كانت للتجارة والنماء ، وجبت فيها الزكاة  عكس العين ، فإن الزكاة واجبة في عينها ، فإذا صيغت حليا مباحا للاستعمال ،  وانقطع عنها قصد التنمية بالتجارة ، صارت لا زكاة فيها ، فتعاكست أحكامها  لتعاكسهما في العلة ، ومنع هذا النوع من القياس بعض الشافعية ، وقال ابن محرز     : إنه أضعف من قياس الشبه ، ولا يخفى أن القياس يعتضد به ما سبق من  الحديث المرفوع ، والآثار الثابتة عن بعض الصحابة ، لما تقرر في الأصول ،  من أن موافقة النص للقياس من المرجحات ، وأما وضع اللغة ، فإن بعض العلماء  يقول : الألفاظ الواردة في الصحيح في زكاة العين لا تشمل الحلي في لسان  العرب . 

قال أبو عبيد    : الرقة عند العرب : الورق المنقوشة ذات السكة السائرة بين الناس ، ولا تطلقها العرب على المصوغ ، وكذلك قيل في الأوقية . 

 [ ص: 130 ] قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : ما قاله أبو عبيد  هو المعروف في كلام العرب ، قال الجوهري  في  " صحاحه " : الورق الدراهم المضروبة ، وكذلك الرقة ، والهاء عوض عن الواو ،  وفي " القاموس " : الورق - مثلثة - وككتف : الدراهم المضروبة ، وجمعه  أوراق ووراق كالرقة . 

هذا هو حاصل حجة من قال : لا زكاة في الحلي . 

وما ادعاه بعض أهل العلم من الاحتجاج لذلك بعمل أهل المدينة   ، فيه أن بعض أهل المدينة   مخالف في ذلك ، والحجة بعمل أهل المدينة   عند من يقول بذلك - مالك     - إنما هي في إجماعهم على أمر لا مجال للرأي فيه ، لا إن اختلفوا ، أو  كان من مسائل الاجتهاد ، كما أشار له في " مراقي السعود " ، بقوله : [  الرجز ] 


**وأوجبن حجية للمدني فيما     على التوقيف أمره بني 
**وقيل : مطلقا . . إلخ . 

لأن مراده بالمدني : الإجماع المدني الواقع من الصحابة أو التابعين ، لا ما  اختلفوا فيه كهذه المسألة ، وقيده بما بني على التوقيف دون مسائل الاجتهاد  في القول الصحيح . 

وأما حجة القائلين بأن الحلي تجب فيه الزكاة   : فهي منحصرة في أربعة أمور أيضا : 

الأول : أحاديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أوجب الزكاة في الحلي . 

الثاني : آثار وردت بذلك عن بعض الصحابة . 

الثالث : وضع اللغة . 

الرابع : القياس . 

أما الأحاديث الواردة بذلك ، فمنها ما رواه أبو داود  في " سننه " ، حدثنا أبو كامل  ، وحميد بن مسعدة    " المعنى " أن  خالد بن الحارث  حدثهم : ثنا حسين  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده :    " أن امرأة أتت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ومعها ابنة لها ، وفي يد  ابنتها مسكتان غليظتان من ذهب ، فقال لها : " أتعطين زكاة هذا ؟ " قالت :  لا ، قال : " أيسرك أن يسورك الله بهما يوم القيامة سوارين من نار ؟ ! "  قال : فخلعتهما ، فألقتهما إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقالت : هما لله  عز وجل ولرسوله "   .
*
*


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (116)
 سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ(5)
صـ 131 إلى صـ 135

أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الأعلى  ، قال : حدثنا  المعتمر بن سليمان  ، قال : سمعت حسينا  ، قال : حدثني  عمرو بن شعيب  ، قال : جاءت امرأة ، ومعها بنت لها ، وفي يد ابنتها مسكتان ، نحوه ، مرسل . قال أبو عبد الرحمن    : خالد  أثبت من  المعتمر    . اهـ . 

وهذا الحديث الذي أخرجه أبو داود  ،  والنسائي  من طريق  حسين المعلم  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  أقل درجاته الحسن  ، وبه تعلم أن قول الترمذي  رحمه الله : لا يصح في الباب شيء غير صحيح ; لأنه لم يعلم برواية  حسين المعلم  له عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، بل جزم بأنه لم يرو عن  عمرو بن شعيب  إلا من طريق  ابن لهيعة  ، والمثنى بن الصباح  ، وقد تابعهما  حجاج بن أرطاة  والجميع ضعاف . 

ومنها ما رواه أبو داود  أيضا ، حدثنا محمد بن عيسى  ، ثنا عتاب يعني ابن بشير  ، عن ثابت بن عجلان  ، عن عطاء  ، عن  أم سلمة  ، قالت : كنت ألبس أوضاحا من ذهب فقلت : يا رسول الله أكنز هو ؟ فقال : " ما بلغ أن تؤدي زكاته ، فزكي فليس بكنز " ، وأخرج نحوه الحاكم  ،  والدارقطني  ، والبيهقي    . اهـ . 

ومنها ما رواه أبو داود  أيضا ، حدثنا  محمد بن إدريس الرازي  ، ثنا عمرو بن الربيع بن طارق  ، ثنا يحيى بن أيوب  ، عن  عبيد الله بن أبي جعفر    : أن  محمد بن عمرو بن عطاء  أخبره ، عن  عبد الله بن شداد بن الهاد  أنه قال : دخلنا على  عائشة زوج النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت : دخل علي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فرأى في يدي فتخات من ورق ، فقال : " ما هذا يا عائشة  ؟ ! " ، فقلت : صنعتهن أتزين لك يا رسول الله ، قال : " أتؤدين زكاتهن ؟ " قلت : لا ، أو ما شاء الله ، قال : " هو حسبك من النار "   . 

حدثنا  صفوان بن صالح  ، ثنا  الوليد بن مسلم  ، ثنا سفيان  ، عن عمر بن يعلى  ، فذكر الحديث نحو حديث الخاتم ، قيل لسفيان    : كيف تزكيه ؟ قال : تضمه إلى غيره . اهـ . 

وحديث عائشة  هذا أخرج نحوه أيضا الحاكم  ،  والدارقطني  ، والبيهقي    . اهـ . 

وأخرج  الدارقطني  ، عن عائشة  ، من طريق  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن عروة  عنها ، قالت : لا بأس بلبس الحلي إذا أعطي زكاته   . اهـ . 

 [ ص: 132 ] قال البيهقي  رحمه الله : 

وقد انضم إلى حديث  عمرو بن شعيب  حديث  أم سلمة  ، وحديث عائشة  ، وساقهما . 

ومنها ما رواه  الإمام أحمد  ، عن  أسماء بنت يزيد  بلفظ : قالت :    " دخلت أنا وخالتي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وعلينا أساور من ذهب  فقال لنا : " أتعطيان زكاته ؟ " ، فقلنا : لا ، قال : " أما تخافان أن  يسوركما الله بسوار من نار ؟ ! أديا زكاته "   . اهـ . 

وروى  الدارقطني  نحوه من حديث  فاطمة بنت قيس  ، وفي سنده أبو بكر الهذلي  ، وهو متروك ، اهـ . قاله ابن حجر  في " التلخيص " . 

وأما الآثار : فمنها ما رواه  ابن أبي شيبة  ، والبيهقي  من طريق شعيب بن يسار  قال : كتب عمر  إلى أبي موسى    : أن مر من قبلك من نساء المسلمين أن يصدقن من حليهن   . اهـ . 

قال البيهقي    : هذا مرسل ، شعيب بن يسار  لم يدرك عمر    . اهـ . 

وقال ابن حجر  في " التلخيص " : وهو مرسل ، قاله  البخاري  ، وقد أنكر الحسن  ذلك فيما رواه  ابن أبي شيبة  قال : لا نعلم أحدا من الخلفاء قال : " في الحلي زكاة " . 

ومنها ما رواه  الطبراني  ، والبيهقي  ، عن  ابن مسعود    : أن امرأته سألته ، عن حلي لها ، فقال : إذا بلغ مائتي درهم ففيه الزكاة ، قالت : أضعها في بني أخ لي في حجري ؟ قال : نعم   . 

قال البيهقي    : وقد روي هذا مرفوعا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وليس بشيء ، وقال : قال  البخاري    : مرسل ، ورواه  الدارقطني  من حديث  ابن مسعود  مرفوعا ، وقال : هذا وهم والصواب موقوف . قاله ابن حجر  في " التلخيص " . 

ومنها ما رواه البيهقي  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده : أنه كان يكتب إلى خازنه سالم  ، أن يخرج زكاة حلي بناته كل سنة ، وما روي من ذلك عن  ابن عباس  ، قال  الشافعي    : لا أدري أيثبت عنه أم لا ؟ وحكاه ابن المنذر  ، والبيهقي  ، عن  ابن عباس  ،  وابن عمر  ، وغيرهما . قاله في " التلخيص " أيضا . 

وأما القياس : فإنهم قاسوا الحلي على المسكوك والمسبوك بجامع أن الجميع نقد . 

وأما وضع اللغة : فزعموا أن لفظ الرقة ، ولفظ الأوقية الثابت في الصحيح يشمل   [ ص: 133 ] المصوغ كما يشمل المسكوك ، وقد قدمنا أن التحقيق خلافه . 

فإذا علمت حجج الفريقين ، فسنذكر لك ما يمكن أن يرجع به كل واحد منهما . 

أما القول بوجوب زكاة الحلي ، فله مرجحات : 

منها : أن من رواه من الصحابة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أكثر ، كما قدمنا روايته عن  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  ، وعائشة  ،  وأم سلمة  ،  وأسماء بنت يزيد  ، رضي الله عنهم . 

أما القول بعدم وجوب الزكاة فيه ، فلم يرو مرفوعا إلا من حديث جابر  ، كما تقدم . 

وكثرة الرواة من المرجحات على التحقيق ، كما قدمنا في سورة " البقرة " في الكلام على آية الربا . 

ومنها : أن أحاديثه كحديث  عمرو بن شعيب  ، ومن ذكر معه أقوى سندا من حديث سقوط الزكاة الذي رواه عافية بن أيوب    . 

ومنها : أن ما دل على الوجوب مقدم على ما دل على الإباحة ; للاحتياط في  الخروج من عهدة الطلب كما تقرر في الأصول ، وإليه الإشارة بقول صاحب "  مراقي السعود " في مبحث الترجيح باعتبار المدلول : [ الرجز ] 


**وناقل ومثبت والآمر     بعد النواهي ثم هذا الآخر 
**على إباحة . . . إلخ . 

ومعنى قوله : " 
**ثم هذا الآخر على إباحة* *  " أن ما دل على الأمر مقدم على ما دل على الإباحة كما ذكرنا . 

ومنها : دلالة النصوص الصريحة على وجوب الزكاة في أصل الفضة ، والذهب ، وهي  دليل على أن الحلي من نوع ما وجبت الزكاة في عينه ، هذا حاصل ما يمكن أن  يرجح به هذا القول . 

وأما القول بعدم وجوب الزكاة في الحلي المباح ، فيرجح بأن الأحاديث الواردة  في التحريم إنما كانت في الزمن الذي كان فيه التحلي بالذهب محرما على  النساء ، والحلي المحرم تجب فيه الزكاة اتفاقا . 

وأما أدلة عدم الزكاة فيه ، فبعد أن صار التحلي بالذهب مباحا . 

والتحقيق : أن التحلي بالذهب كان في أول الأمر محرما على النساء ، ثم أبيح ، كما يدل له ما ساقه البيهقي  من أدلة تحريمه أولا وتحليله ثانيا ، وبهذا يحصل الجمع بين   [ ص: 134 ] الأدلة ، والجمع واجب إن أمكن كما تقرر في الأصول وعلوم الحديث ، وإليه الإشارة بقول صاحب " مراقي السعود " : [ الرجز ] 


**والجمع واجب متى ما     أمكنا إلا فللأخير نسخ بينا 
**ووجهه ظاهر ; لأن إعمال الدليلين أولى من إلغاء أحدهما ، ومعلوم أن الجمع إذا أمكن أولى من جميع الترجيحات . 

فإن قيل : هذا الجمع يقدح فيه حديث عائشة  المتقدم ، فإن فيه " فرأى في يدي فتخات من ورق " الحديث . 

والورق : الفضة ، والفضة لم يسبق لها تحريم ، فالتحلي بها لم يمتنع يوما ما . 

فالجواب ما قاله الحافظ البيهقي     - رحمه الله تعالى - قال : من قال : لا زكاة في الحلي ، زعم أن الأحاديث  والآثار الواردة في وجوب زكاته كانت حين كان التحلي بالذهب حراما على  النساء ، فلما أبيح لهن سقطت زكاته . 

قال : وكيف يصح هذا القول مع حديث عائشة  ، إن كان ذكر الورق فيه محفوظا ، غير أن رواية القاسم  ،  وابن أبي مليكة  ، عن عائشة  في  تركها إخراج زكاة الحلي مع ما ثبت من مذهبها من إخراج زكاة أموال اليتامى -  يوقع ريبة في هذه الرواية المرفوعة ، فهي لا تخالف النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم فيما روته عنه ، إلا فيما علمته منسوخا . اهـ . 

وقد قدمنا في سورة " البقرة " الكلام على مخالفة الصحابي لما روي في آية الطلاق ، وبالجملة فلا يخفى أنه يبعد أن تعلم عائشة  أن  عدم زكاة الحلي فيه الوعيد من النبي لها بأنه حسبها من النار ، ثم تترك  إخراجها بعد ذلك عمن في حجرها ، مع أنها معروف عنها القول بوجوب الزكاة في  أموال اليتامى . 

ومن أجوبة أهل هذا القول : أن المراد بزكاة الحلي عاريته ، ورواه البيهقي  ، عن  ابن عمر  ،  وسعيد بن المسيب  ،  والشعبي  ، في إحدى الروايتين عنه . 

هذا حاصل الكلام في هذه المسألة . 

وأقوى الوجوه بحسب المقرر في الأصول وعلم الحديث : الجمع إذا أمكن ، وقد أمكن هنا . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : وإخراج زكاة الحلي أحوط ; لأن " من اتقى الشبهات فقد استبرأ لدينه وعرضه   " - " دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك   " ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
[ ص: 135 ] المسألة الرابعة : اعلم أن جماهير علماء المسلمين من الصحابة ومن بعدهم على وجوب الزكاة في عروض التجارة ، فتقوم عند الحول ، ويخرج ربع عشرها كزكاة العين ، قال ابن المنذر    : أجمع عامة أهل العلم على وجوب زكاة التجارة ، قال : رويناه عن  عمر بن الخطاب  ، وابنه عبد الله  ،  وابن عباس  ، والفقهاء السبعة :  سعيد بن المسيب  ،  والقاسم بن محمد  ،  وعروة بن الزبير  ،  وأبي بكر بن عبد الرحمن بن الحارث  ،  وخارجة بن زيد  ،  وعبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة  ،  وسليمان بن يسار  ،  والحسن البصري  ،  وطاوس  ،  وجابر بن زيد  ،  وميمون بن مهران  ، والنخعي  ، ومالك  ،  والثوري  ،  والأوزاعي  ،  والشافعي  ، والنعمان  ، وأصحابه ، وأحمد  ، وإسحاق  ،  وأبي ثور  ، وأبي عبيد  ، اهـ ، بواسطة نقل النووي  في " شرح المهذب " ، وابن قدامة  في " المغني " ، ولمالك     - رحمه الله - تفصيل في عروض التجارة ; لأن عروض التجارة عنده تنقسم إلى  عرض تاجر مدير ، وعرض تاجر محتكر ، فالمدير هو الذي يبيع ويشتري دائما ،  والمحتكر هو الذي يشتري السلع ويتربص بها حتى يرتفع سعرها فيبيعها ، وإن لم  يرتفع سعرها لم يبعها ولو مكثت سنين . 

فعروض المدير عنده وديونه التي يطالب بها الناس إن كانت مرجوة يزكيها عند كل حول ، والدين الحال يزكيه بالعدد ، والمؤجل بالقيمة . 

أما عرض المحتكر فلا يقوم عنده ولا زكاة فيه حتى يباع بعين فيزكي العين على حول أصل العرض ، وإلى هذا أشار ابن عاشر  ، في " المرشد المعين " بقوله : [ الرجز ] 


**والعرض ذو التجر ودين من أدار قيمتها كالعين ثم ذو احتكار     زكى لقبض ثمن أو دين 
عينا بشرط الحول للأصلين* *زاد مالك  في  مشهور مذهبه شرطا ، وهو أنه يشترط في وجوب تقويم عروض المدير أن يصل يده  شيء ناض من ذات الذهب أو الفضة ، ولو كان ربع درهم أو أقل ، وخالفه ابن حبيب  من أهل مذهبه ، فوافق الجمهور في عدم اشتراط ذلك . 

ولا يخفى أن مذهب الجمهور هو الظاهر ، ولم نعلم بأحد من أهل العلم خالف في وجوب زكاة عروض التجارة ، إلا ما يروى عن  داود الظاهري  ، وبعض أتباعه . 

ودليل الجمهور آية ، وأحاديث ، وآثار وردت بذلك عن بعض الصحابة رضي الله  عنهم ، ولم يعلم أن أحدا منهم خالف في ذلك ، فهو إجماع سكوتي .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (117)
 سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ(6)
صـ 136 إلى صـ 140
فمن الأحاديث الدالة على ذلك : ما رواه أبو ذر  رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أنه   [ ص: 136 ] قال : " في الإبل صدقتها ، وفي الغنم صدقتها ، وفي البز صدقته   " الحديث . أخرجه الحاكم  ،  والدارقطني  ، والبيهقي    . 

وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : هذا الحديث رواه  الدارقطني  ، في " سننه " ،  والحاكم أبو عبد الله  في " المستدرك " ، والبيهقي  ، بأسانيدهم ، ذكره الحاكم  بإسنادين ، ثم قال : هذان الإسنادان صحيحان على شرط  البخاري  ، ومسلم  ، اهـ . 

ثم قال : قوله : " وفي البز صدقته   " ، هو بفتح الباء وبالزاي ، هكذا رواه جميع الرواة ، وصرح بالزاي  الدارقطني  ، والبيهقي  ، وقال ابن حجر  في " التلخيص " : حديث أبي ذر  ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " في الإبل صدقتها وفي البز صدقته   " ، أخرجه  الدارقطني  ، عن أبي ذر  من طريقين ، وقال في آخره : " وفي البز صدقته   " ، قالها بالزاي ، وإسناده غير صحيح ، مداره على موسى بن عبيدة الربذي  ، وله عنده طريق ثالث من رواية  ابن جريج  ، عن عمران بن أبي أنس  ، عن  مالك بن أوس  ، عن أبي ذر  وهو معلول ; لأن  ابن جريج  ، رواه عن عمران    : أنه بلغه عنه ، ورواه الترمذي  في العلل من هذا الوجه ، وقال : سألت  البخاري  عنه فقال : لم يسمعه  ابن جريج  من عمران  ، وله طريقة رابعة ، رواه  الدارقطني  أيضا ، والحاكم  ، من طريق سعيد بن سلمة بن أبي الحسام  ، عن عمران  ، ولفظه : " في  الإبل صدقتها ، وفي الغنم صدقتها ، وفي البقر صدقتها ، وفي البز صدقته ،  ومن رفع دراهم أو دنانير لا يعدها لغريم ، ولا ينفقها في سبيل الله ، فهو  كنز يكوى به يوم القيامة ، وهذا إسناد لا بأس به ، اهـ . 

فترى ابن حجر  قال : إن هذا الإسناد لا بأس به مع ما قدمنا عن الحاكم  من صحة الإسنادين المذكورين ، وتصحيح النووي  لذلك والذي رأيته في سنن البيهقي    : أن سعيد بن سلمة بن أبي الحسام  يروي الحديث عن موسى  المذكور ، عن عمران  ، لا عن عمران  مباشرة فانظره . 

فإن قيل : قال ابن دقيق العيد    : الذي رأيته في نسخة من " المستدرك " في هذا الحديث : " البر " بضم الموحدة وبالراء المهملة ، ورواية  الدارقطني  التي صرح فيها بالزاي في لفظة البز في الحديث ضعيفة ، وإذن فلا دليل في الحديث على تقرير صحته على وجوب زكاة عروض التجارة . 

فالجواب هو ما قدمنا عن النووي  ، من أن جميع رواته رووه بالزاي ، وصرح بأنه بالزاي البيهقي  ،  والدارقطني  ، كما تقدم . 

 [ ص: 137 ] ومن الأحاديث الدالة على وجوب الزكاة في عروض التجارة ما أخرجه أبو داود  في " سننه " عن  سمرة بن جندب الفزاري  رضي الله عنه ، قال : " أما بعد فإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كان يأمرنا أن نخرج الصدقة مما نعد للبيع   " ، وهذا الحديث سكت عليه أبو داود  رحمه الله ، ومعلوم من عادته أنه لا يسكت إلا عن حديث صالح للاحتجاج عنده . وقد قال ابن حجر  في " التلخيص " في هذا الحديث : رواه أبو داود  ،  والدارقطني  ،  والبزار  ، من حديث سليمان بن سمرة  عن أبيه وفي إسناده جهالة ، اهـ . 

قال مقيده ، عفا الله عنه : في إسناد هذا الحديث عند أبي داود  حبيب بن سليمان بن سمرة بن جندب  ، وهو مجهول ، وفيه جعفر بن سعد بن سمرة بن جندب  ، وهو ليس بالقوي ، وفيه سليمان بن موسى الزهري  أبو داود  ، وفيه لين ، ولكنه يعتضد بما قدمنا من حديث أبي ذر  ، ويعتضد أيضا بما ثبت عن أبي عمرو بن حماس  ، أن أباه حماسا  قال : مررت على  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي  الله عنه ، وعلى عنقي أدم أحملها ، فقال : ألا تؤدي زكاتك يا حماس ؟ فقال :  ما لي غير هذا ، وأهب في القرظ قال : ذلك مال فضع ، فوضعها بين يديه ،  فحسبها فوجدت قد وجبت فيها الزكاة فأخذ منها الزكاة ، قال ابن حجر  في " التلخيص " في هذا الأثر : رواه  الشافعي  ، عن سفيان  ، حدثنا يحيى  ، عن عبد الله بن أبي سلمة  ، عن أبي عمرو بن حماس  أن أباه قال : مررت  بعمر بن الخطاب  ، فذكره ، ورواه أحمد  ،  وابن أبي شيبة  ، وعبد الرزاق  ،  وسعيد بن منصور  ، عن  يحيى بن سعيد  به ، ورواه  الدارقطني  ، من حديث  حماد بن زيد  ، عن  يحيى بن سعيد  ، عن أبي عمرو بن حماس  ، عن أبيه ، نحوه ، ورواه  الشافعي  أيضا عن سفيان  ، عن  ابن عجلان  ، عن أبي الزناد  ، عن أبي عمرو بن حماس  ، عن أبيه ، اهـ . 

وحماس  بكسر الحاء وتخفيف الميم وآخره سين مهملة ، فقد رأيت ثبوت أخذ الزكاة من عروض التجارة عن عمر  ، ولم يعلم له مخالف من الصحابة ، وهذا النوع يسمى إجماعا سكوتيا ، وهو حجة عند أكثر العلماء ، ويؤيده أيضا ما رواه البيهقي  عن  ابن عمر    : " أخبرنا أبو نصر عمر بن عبد العزيز بن عمر بن قتادة  ، من كتابه أنبأ  أبو الحسن محمد بن عبد الله بن إبراهيم بن عبدة  ، حدثنا  أبو عبد الله محمد بن إبراهيم البوشنجي  ، حدثنا  أحمد بن حنبل  ، حدثنا  حفص بن غياث  ، حدثنا  عبيد الله بن عمر  ، عن نافع  ، عن  ابن عمر  ، قال : ليس في العروض زكاة إلا ما كان للتجارة   . اهـ . 

 [ ص: 138 ] قال : وهذا قول عامة أهل العلم ، فالذي روي عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ، أنه قال : لا زكاة في العرض ، قال فيه  الشافعي  في كتاب القديم : إسناد الحديث عن  ابن عباس  ضعيف ، فكان اتباع حديث  ابن عمر  لصحته ، والاحتياط في الزكاة أحب إلي ، والله أعلم ، قال : وقد حكى ابن المنذر  ، عن عائشة  ،  وابن عباس  مثل ما روينا عن  ابن عمر  ، ولم يحك خلافهم عن أحد فيحتمل أن يكون معنى قوله - إن صح - لا زكاة في العرض إذا لم يرد به التجارة " اهـ من سنن البيهقي  ، ويؤيده ما رواه مالك  في " الموطإ " ، عن  يحيى بن سعيد  ، عن زريق بن حيان  ، وكان زريق  على جواز مصر  في زمان  الوليد بن عبد الملك  ، وسليمان  ،  وعمر بن عبد العزيز  ، فذكر أن  عمر بن عبد العزيز  كتب  إليه أن انظر من يمر بك من المسلمين ، فخذ مما ظهر من أموالهم مما يديرون  من التجارات من كل أربعين دينارا دينارا ، فما نقص فبحساب ذلك حتى يبلغ  عشرين دينارا فإن نقصت ثلث دينار فدعها ، ولا تأخذ منها شيئا   . 

وأما الآية : فهي قوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا أنفقوا من طيبات ما كسبتم   [ 2 \ 267 ] ، على ما فسرها به مجاهد  رحمه الله تعالى ، قال البيهقي  في " سننه " باب : " زكاة التجارة " قال الله تعالى وجل ثناؤه : ياأيها الذين آمنوا أنفقوا من طيبات ما كسبتم الآية ، أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ  ، وأبو بكر بن الحسن القاضي  ، وأبو سعيد بن أبي عمرو  ، قالوا : ثنا  أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب  ، ثنا  الحسن بن علي بن عفان  ، ثنا  يحيى بن آدم  ، ثنا  ورقاء  ، عن أبي نجيح  ، عن مجاهد  ، في قوله تعالى : أنفقوا من طيبات ما كسبتم ، قال : التجارة ، ومما أخرجنا لكم من الأرض ، قال : النخل ، وقال  البخاري  في " صحيحه " ، " باب صدقة الكسب والتجارة " لقوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا أنفقوا من طيبات ما كسبتم ، إلى قوله : أن الله غني حميد ، قال ابن حجر  في " الفتح " : هكذا أورد هذه الترجمة مقتصرا على الآية بغير حديث . 

وكأنه أشار إلى ما رواه شعبة  ، عن الحكم  ، عن مجاهد  في هذه الآية : ياأيها الذين آمنوا أنفقوا من طيبات ما كسبتم ، قال : من التجارة الحلال ، أخرجه  الطبري  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  من طريق آدم  عنه ، وأخرجه  الطبري  من طريق هشيم  ، عن شعبة  ، ولفظه : من طيبات ما كسبتم قال : من التجارة ومما أخرجنا لكم من الأرض ، قال :   [ ص: 139 ] من الثمار   . 

ولا شك أن ما ذكره مجاهد  داخل في عموم الآية ، فتحصل أن جميع ما ذكرناه من طرق حديث أبي ذر  ، وحديث  سمرة بن جندب  المرفوعين وما صح من أخذ عمر  زكاة الجلود من حماس  ، وما روي عن أبي عمر  ،  وعمر بن عبد العزيز  ، وظاهر عموم الآية الكريمة ، وما فسرها به مجاهد  ، وإجماع عامة أهل العلم إلا من شذ عن السواد الأعظم - يكفي في الدلالة على وجوب الزكاة في عروض التجارة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة الخامسة : في زكاة الدين ، وهل الدين مسقط للزكاة عن المدين أو لا ؟ ! 

اختلف العلماء في ذلك ، ومذهب مالك     - رحمه الله - أن الدين الذي للإنسان على غيره يجري مجرى عروض التجارة في  الفرق بين المدير وبين المحتكر ، وقد أوضحنا ذلك في المسألة التي قبل هذا .  

ومذهبه رحمه الله : أن الدين مانع من الزكاة في العين وعروض التجارة إن لم  يفضل عن وفائه قدر ما تجب فيه الزكاة ، قال في " موطئه " : الأمر المجتمع  عليه عندنا أن الرجل يكون عليه دين وعنده من العروض ما فيه وفاء لما عليه  من الدين ، ويكون عنده من الناض سوى ذلك ما تجب فيه الزكاة فإنه يزكي ما  بيده من ناض تجب فيه الزكاة ، وإن لم يكن عنده من العروض والنقد إلا وفاء  دينه فلا زكاة عليه ، حتى يكون عنده من الناض فضل عن دينه ما تجب فيه  الزكاة ، فعليه أن يزكيه . 

وأما الماشية ، والزروع ، والثمار ، فلا يسقط الدين وجوب زكاتها عنده . ومذهب الإمام  الشافعي  رحمه الله أن الدين إذا كان حالا على موسر مقر ، أو منكر وعليه بينة ، فزكاته واجبة إن كان عينا أو عرض تجارة ، وهذا قوله الجديد ، وأما القديم : فهو أن الزكاة لا تجب في الدين بحال . 

أما إن كان الغريم معسرا ، أو جاحدا ولا بينة ، أو مماطلا ، أو غائبا ، فهو  عنده كالمغصوب ، وفي وجوب الزكاة فيه خلاف ، والصحيح الوجوب ، ولكن لا  تؤخذ منه بالفعل إلا بعد حصوله في اليد . 

وإن كان الدين مؤجلا ففيه وجهان : 

أحدهما لأبي إسحاق    : أنه كالدين الحال على فقير أو على جاحد . فيكون على الخلاف الذي ذكرناه آنفا . 

 [ ص: 140 ] والثاني : لأبي علي بن أبي هريرة    : لا تجب فيه الزكاة ، فإذا قبضه استقبل به الحول ، والأول أصح ، قاله صاحب المهذب . 

أما إذا كان الدين ماشية ، كأربعين من الغنم ، أو غير لازم كدين الكتابة ،  فلا تجب فيه الزكاة اتفاقا عندهم ، وإن كان عليه دين مستغرق ، أو لم يبق  بعده كمال النصاب فقال  الشافعي  في  " القديم " : يسقط الدين المستغرق ، أو الذي ينقص به المال عن النصاب وجوب  الزكاة ; لأن الملك فيه غير مستقر ; لأنه ربما أخذه الحاكم لحق الغرماء ،  وقال في " الجديد " : تجب الزكاة ولا يسقطها الدين لاختلاف جهتهما ; لأن  الزكاة تتعلق بعين المال والدين يتعلق بالذمة ، وإن حجر عليه ففيه خلاف  كثير . 

أصحه عند الشافعية : أنه يجري على حكم زكاة المغصوب ، وقد قدمنا حكمه ،  وللشافعية قول ثالث ، وهو أن الدين يمنع الزكاة في الأموال الباطنة وهي  الذهب والفضة ، وعروض التجارة ، ولا يمنعها في الظاهرة وهي الزروع ،  والثمار ، والمواشي ، والمعادن . 

والفرق أن الأموال الظاهرة نامية بنفسها بخلاف الباطنة ، وهذا هو مذهب مالك  كما تقدم ، ودين الآدمي ، ودين الله عندهم سواء في منع وجوب الزكاة ، ومذهب  الإمام أحمد  رحمه الله : أن من كان له دين على مليء مقر به غير مماطل ، فليس عليه إخراج زكاته حتى يقبضه ، فإن قبضه أدى زكاته فيما مضى من السنين . 

وروي نحوه عن علي  رضي الله عنه ، وبه قال  الثوري  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وأبو حنيفة  ، وأصحابه ، وقال : عثمان  ،  وابن عمر  ، وجابر  ، رضي الله عنهم ،  وطاوس  ، والنخعي  ،  وجابر بن زيد  ، والحسن  ،  وميمون بن مهران  ،  والزهري  ، وقتادة  ،  وحماد بن أبي سليمان  ، وإسحاق  ، وأبو عبيد    : عليه إخراج زكاته في الحال ; لأنه قادر على قبضه . 

وقد قدمنا أنه قول مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، فإن كان الدين على معسر ، أو جاحد ، أو مماطل ، فروايتان : 

إحداهما : لا تجب فيه الزكاة ، وهو قول قتادة  ، وإسحاق  ،  وأبي ثور  ، وأهل العراق     ; لأنه غير مقدور على الانتفاع به . 

والثانية : يزكيه إذا قبضه لما مضى ، وهو قول  الثوري  ، وأبي عبيد  ، وعن  عمر بن عبد العزيز  ، والحسن  ، والليث  ،  والأوزاعي    : يزكيه إذا قبضه لعام واحد ، وهذا هو قول مالك    .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (118)
 سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ(7)
صـ 141 إلى صـ 145

[ ص: 141 ] ومذهب أحمد  رحمه الله : أن الدين يمنع الزكاة في الأموال الباطنة ، التي هي الذهب والفضة ، وعروض التجارة ، وهذا لا خلاف فيه عنه ، وهو قول عطاء  ،  وسليمان بن يسار  ،  وميمون بن مهران  ، والحسن  ، والنخعي  ، والليث  ،  والثوري  ،  والأوزاعي  ، وإسحاق  ،  وأبي ثور  ، وأصحاب الرأي ، وقد قدمنا نحوه عن مالك  رحمه الله . 

وقال ربيعة  ،  وحماد بن أبي سليمان    : لا يمنع الدين الزكاة في الأموال الباطنة ، وقد قدمناه عن  الشافعي  ، في جديد قوليه . 

وأما الأموال الظاهرة ، وهي السائمة ، والثمار ، والحبوب ، فقد اختلفت فيها الرواية ، عن أحمد  رحمه الله ، فروي عنه أن الدين يمنع الزكاة فيها أيضا كالأموال الباطنة ، وعنه في رواية إسحاق بن إبراهيم    : يبتدئ بالدين فيقضيه ، ثم ينظر ما بقي عنده بعد إخراج النفقة ، فيزكي ما بقي . 

ولا يكون على أحد دينه أكثر من ماله صدقة في إبل ، أو بقر ، أو غنم ، أو زرع ، ولا زكاة ، وبهذا قال عطاء  ، والحسن  ، وسليمان  ،  وميمون بن مهران  ، والنخعي  ،  والثوري  ، والليث  ، وإسحاق    . 

وروي أن الدين لا يمنع الزكاة في الأموال الظاهرة ، وبه قال  الأوزاعي  ، وقد قدمناه عن  الشافعي  في " الجديد " وهو قول مالك    . 

إذا عرفت أقوال العلماء في زكاة الدين ، وهل هو مانع من الزكاة ، فاعلم أن اختلافهم في الدين ، هل يزكى قبل القبض ، وهل إذا لم يزكه قبل القبض يكفي زكاة سنة واحدة ؟ ! أو لا بد من زكاته لما مضى من السنين ؟ ! 

الظاهر فيه أنه من الاختلاف في تحقيق المناط ، هل القدرة على التحصيل  كالحصول بالفعل ، أو لا ؟ ! ولا نعلم في زكاة الدين نصا من كتاب ، ولا سنة ،  ولا إجماع ، ولا كون الدين مانعا من وجوب الزكاة على المدين إن كان يستغرق  ، أو ينقص النصاب ، إلا آثارا وردت عن بعض السلف . 

منها ما رواه مالك  في " الموطإ " عن  ابن شهاب  ، عن  السائب بن يزيد  ، عن  عثمان بن عفان    : أنه كان يقول : هذا شهر زكاتكم ، فمن كان عليه دين فليؤد دينه ، حتى تحصل أموالكم فتؤدون منه الزكاة   . 

ومنها ما رواه مالك  في " الموطإ " أيضا عن  أيوب بن أبي ثميمة السختياني  ، عن   [ ص: 142 ]  عمر بن عبد العزيز     : أنه كتب في مال قبضه بعض الولاة ظلما ، يأمر برده إلى أهله ، ويؤخذ  زكاته لما مضى من السنين ، ثم عقب بعد ذلك بكتاب ألا يؤخذ منه إلا زكاة  واحدة ، فإنه كان ضمارا . اهـ . وهو بكسر الضاد ، أي : غائبا عن ربه لا  يقدر على أخذه ولا يعرف موضعه   .
المسألة السادسة : في زكاة المعادن والركاز   . 

اعلم أن العلماء أجمعوا على وجوب إخراج حق شرعي من المعادن في الجملة ، لكن  وقع بينهم الاختلاف في بعض الصور لذلك ، فقال قوم : لا يجب في شيء من  المعادن الزكاة ، إلا الذهب والفضة خاصة ، فإذا أخرج من المعدن عشرين  مثقالا من الذهب ، أو مائتي درهم من الفضة ، وجب عليه إخراج ربع العشر من  ذلك من حين إخراجه ، ولا يستقبل به حولا . 

وممن قال بهذا : مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، ومذهب  الإمام أحمد  كمذهبهما  . إلا أنه يوجب الزكاة في جميع المعادن من ذهب ، وفضة ، وزئبق ، ورصاص ،  وصفر ، وحديد ، وياقوت ، وزبرجد ، ولؤلؤ ، وعقيق ، وسبج ، وكحل ، وزجاج ،  وزرنيخ ، ومغرة ، ونحو ذلك ، وكذلك المعادن الجارية ، كالقار ، والنفط ،  ونحوهما ، ويقوم بمائتي درهم ، أو عشرين مثقالا ، ما عدا الذهب والفضة ،  فجميع المعادن عنده تزكى ، واللازم فيها ربع العشر . 

وذهب أبو حنيفة  رحمه  الله ، إلى أن المعدن من جملة الركاز ، ففيه عنده الخمس ، وهو عنده الذهب  والفضة ، وما ينطبع كالحديد والصفر والرصاص في أشهر الروايتين ، ولا يشترط  عنده النصاب في المعدن والركاز . 

وممن قال بلزوم العشر في المعدن :  عمر بن عبد العزيز  ، وحجة من قال بوجوب الزكاة في جميع المعادن ، عموم قوله تعالى ومما أخرجنا لكم من الأرض   . 

وحجة من قال بوجوبها في معدن الذهب والفضة فقط : أن الأصل عدم وجوب الزكاة ،  فلم تجب في غير الذهب والفضة للنص عليهما دون غيرهما ، واحتجوا أيضا بحديث  : " لا زكاة في حجر   " ، وهو حديث ضعيف ، قال فيه ابن حجر  في " التلخيص " رواه  ابن عدي  ، من حديث عمر بن أبي عمر الكلاعي  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده ، ورواه البيهقي  ، من طريقه ، وتابعه  عثمان الوقاصي  ، ومحمد بن عبيد الله العرزمي  ، كلاهما عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، وهما متروكان . اهـ . وعمر بن أبي عمر الكلاعي  ضعيف ، من   [ ص: 143 ] شيوخ بقية المجهولين ، قاله في " التقريب " واحتج لوجوب الزكاة في المعدن بما رواه مالك  في " الموطإ " عن  ربيعة بن أبي عبد الرحمن  ، عن غير واحد أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قطع لبلال بن الحارث المزني  معادن القبلية ، وهي من ناحية الفرع . فتلك المعادن لا يؤخذ منها إلى اليوم إلا الزكاة . وقال ابن حجر  في " التلخيص " : ورواه أبو داود  ،  والطبراني  ، والحاكم ، والبيهقي  موصولا ، ليست فيه زيادة : وهي من ناحية الفرع ، إلخ . 

وقال  الشافعي    : بعد أن روى حديث مالك     : ليس هذا ما يثبته أهل الحديث ولم يثبتوه ولم يكن فيه رواية عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا إقطاعه ، وأما الزكاة دون الخمس فليست مروية عن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

وقال البيهقي    : وهو كما قال  الشافعي  في رواية مالك  ، وقد روي عن الدراوردي  ، عن ربيعة  ، موصولا ، ثم أخرجه عن الحاكم  ، والحاكم  أخرجه في " المستدرك " وكذا ذكره  ابن عبد البر  من رواية الدراوردي  ، قال : ورواه أبو سبرة المديني  ، عن مطرف  ، عن مالك  ، عن  محمد بن عمرو بن علقمة  ، عن  ابن عباس  قلت : أخرجه أبو داود  ، من الوجهين . اهـ . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : الاستدلال بهذه الزيادة على الحديث المرفوع التي ذكرها مالك  في  " الموطإ " ، فتلك المعادن لا يؤخذ منها إلا الزكاة إلى اليوم - من نوع  الاستدلال بالاستصحاب المقلوب ، وهو حجة عند جماعة من العلماء من المالكية ،  والشافعية . 

والاستصحاب المقلوب   : هو الاستدلال بثبوت الأمر في الزمن الحاضر على ثبوته في الزمن الماضي ، لعدم ما يصلح للتغيير من الأول إلى الثاني . 

قال صاحب " جمع الجوامع " : أما ثبوته في الأول لثبوته في الثاني فمقلوب ،  وقد يقال فيه : لو لم يكن الثابت اليوم ثابتا أمس لكان غير ثابت ، فيقتضي  استصحاب أمس أنه الآن غير ثابت ، وليس كذلك ، فدل على أنه ثابت . 

وقال : في " نشر البنود " : وقد يقال في الاستصحاب المقلوب ليظهر الاستدلال  به : لو لم يكن الثابت اليوم ثابتا أمس لكان غير ثابت أمس ; إذ لا واسطة  بين الثبوت وعدمه ، فيقتضي استصحاب أمس الخالي عن الثبوت فيه ، أنه الآن  غير ثابت ، وليس كذلك لأنه مفروض الثبوت الآن ، فدل ذلك على أنه ثابت أمس  أيضا ، ومثل له بعض المالكية بالوقف ، إذا جهل مصرفه ووجد على حالة فإنه  يجري عليها ; لأن وجوده على تلك الحالة   [ ص: 144 ] دليل  على أنه كان كذلك في عقد الوقف ، ومثل له " المحلى " ، بأن يقال في  المكيال الموجود : كان على عهده صلى الله عليه وسلم ، باستصحاب الحال في  الماضي ، ووجهه في المسألة التي نحن بصددها ; أن لفظ : فتلك المعادن لا  يؤخذ منها إلا الزكاة إلى اليوم يدل بالاستصحاب المقلوب أنها كانت كذلك في  زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعدم ما يصلح للتغيير كما ذكرنا . 

وقد أشار في " مراقي السعود " إلى مسألة الاستصحاب المذكور في " كتاب الاستدلال " بقوله : [ الرجز ] 


**ورجحن كون الاستصحاب للعدم الأصلي من ذا الباب بعد قصارى البحث     عن نص فلم يلف وهذا 
البحث وفقا منحتم* *إلى أن قال ، وهو محل الشاهد : [ الرجز ] 


**وما بماض مثبت للحال     فهو مقلوب وعكس الخالي 
كجري ما جهل فيه المصرف     على الذي الآن لذاك يعرف 
**وأما الركاز : ففيه الخمس بلا نزاع ; لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " وفي الركاز الخمس   " أخرجه الشيخان ، وأصحاب السنن ،  والإمام أحمد  ، من حديث  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه ، إلا أنهم اختلفوا في المراد بالركاز   . 

فذهب جمهور ، منهم مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، إلى أن الركاز هو دفن الجاهلية ، وأنه لا يصدق على المعادن اسم الركاز . 

واحتجوا بما جاء في حديث  أبي هريرة  المتفق عليه الذي ذكرنا بعضا منه آنفا ; فإن فيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " والمعدن جبار ، وفي الركاز الخمس   " ، ففرق بين المعدن والركاز بالعطف المقتضي للمغايرة . 

وذهب أبو حنيفة  ،  والثوري  ، وغيرهما إلى أن المعدن ركاز ، واحتجوا بما رواه البيهقي  من حديث  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه ، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " وفي الركاز الخمس ، قيل يا رسول الله ، وما الركاز ؟ قال : الذهب والفضة المخلوقان في الأرض يوم خلق الله السماوات والأرض   " ، ورده الجمهور بأن الحديث ضعيف ، قال ابن حجر  في " التلخيص " : رواه : البيهقي  من حديث أبي يوسف  ، عن عبد الله بن سعيد بن أبي سعيد  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده ، عن  أبي هريرة  مرفوعا ، وتابعه حبان بن علي  ، عن عبد الله بن سعيد  ،   [ ص: 145 ] وعبد الله  متروك الحديث ، وحبان  ضعيف . 

وأصل الحديث ثابت في " الصحاح " ، وغيرها بدون الزيادة المذكورة . وقال  الشافعي  في  " الجديد " : يشترط في وجوب الخمس في الركاز أن يكون ذهبا ، أو فضة دون  غيرهما ، وخالفه جمهور أهل العلم ، وقال بعض العلماء : إذا كان في تحصيل  المعدن مشقة ففيه ربع العشر ، وإن كان لا مشقة فيه فالواجب فيه الخمس ، وله  وجه من النظر ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : انفروا خفافا وثقالا الآية . 

لا يخفى ما في هذه الآية الكريمة من التشديد في الخروج إلى الجهاد على كل حال ، ولكنه تعالى بين رفع هذا التشديد بقوله : ليس على الضعفاء ولا على المرضى ولا على الذين لا يجدون ما ينفقون حرج الآية [ 9 \ 91 ] ، فهي ناسخة لها .
قوله تعالى : وفي الرقاب   . 

قال  الشافعي  ، والليث    : إن المراد بالرقاب : المكاتبون . 

وروي نحوه عن  أبي موسى الأشعري  ،  والحسن البصري  ،  ومقاتل بن حيان  ،  وعمر بن عبد العزيز  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ، والنخعي  ،  والزهري  ، وابن زيد  ، ويدل لهذا القول قوله تعالى في المكاتبين : وآتوهم من مال الله الذي آتاكم   [ 24 \ 33 ] ، وقال  ابن عباس    : الرقاب أعم من المكاتبين ، فلا بأس أن تعتق الرقبة من الزكاة ، وهو مذهب مالك  ، وأحمد  ، وإسحاق    .
قوله تعالى : والذين يؤذون رسول الله لهم عذاب أليم   . 

صرح تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة بأن من يؤذي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم له العذاب الأليم . 

وذكر في " الأحزاب " أنه ملعون في الدنيا والآخرة ، وأن له العذاب المهين ، وذلك في قوله : إن الذين يؤذون الله ورسوله لعنهم الله في الدنيا والآخرة وأعد لهم عذابا مهينا   [ 33 \ 57 ] .
*
*


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (119)
 سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ(8)
صـ 146 إلى صـ 150


قوله تعالى : يحذر المنافقون أن تنزل عليهم سورة إلى قوله : ما تحذرون   . 

صرح في هذه الآية الكريمة بأن المنافقين يحذرون أن ينزل الله سورة تفضحهم ،  وتبين ما تنطوي عليه ضمائرهم من الخبث ، ثم بين أنه مخرج ما كانوا يحذرونه  ، وذكر في موضع آخر أنه فاعل ذلك ، وهو قوله تعالى : أم حسب الذين في قلوبهم مرض أن لن يخرج الله أضغانهم  [ ص: 146 ]   [ 47 \ 29 ] إلى قوله : ولتعرفنهم في لحن القول   [ 47 \ 30 ] ، وبين في موضع آخر شدة خوفهم ، وهو قوله : يحسبون كل صيحة عليهم   [ 63 \ 4 ] .
قوله تعالى : لم ينالوا وما نقموا إلا أن أغناهم الله ورسوله   . 

صرح في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن المنافقين ما وجدوا شيئا ينقمونه ، أي :  يعيبونه وينتقدونه ، إلا أن الله تفضل عليهم فأغناهم بما فتح على نبيه صلى  الله عليه وسلم من الخير والبركة . 

والمعنى أنه لا يوجد شيء يحتمل أن يعاب أو ينقم بوجه من الوجوه ، والآية كقوله : وما نقموا منهم إلا أن يؤمنوا بالله العزيز الحميد   [ 85 \ 8 ] ، وقوله : وما تنقم منا إلا أن آمنا بآيات ربنا لما جاءتنا   [ 7 \ 126 ] ، وقوله : الذين أخرجوا من ديارهم بغير حق إلا أن يقولوا ربنا الله   [ 22 \ 40 ] . 

ونظير ذلك من كلام العرب : قول نابغة ذبيان    : [ الطويل ] 


**ولا عيب فيهم غير أن سيوفهم بهن فلول من قراع الكتائب* *وقول الآخر : [ المنسرح ] 
**ما نقموا من بني أمية  إلا     أنهم يضربون إن غضبوا 
**وقول الآخر : [ الوافر ] 


فما يك في من عيب فإني     جبان الكلب مهزول الفصيل 

*
*قوله تعالى : قل نار جهنم أشد حرا لو كانوا يفقهون   . 

ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة شدة حر نار جهنم أعاذنا الله والمسلمين منها ، وبين ذلك في مواضع أخر كقوله : نارا وقودها الناس والحجارة   [ 66 \ 6 ] ، وقوله : كلا إنها لظى نزاعة للشوى   [ 7 \ 15 ، 16 ] ، وقوله : كلما نضجت جلودهم بدلناهم جلودا غيرها   [ 4 \ 56 ] ، وقوله : يصب من فوق رءوسهم الحميم يصهر به ما في بطونهم والجلود ولهم مقامع من حديد   [ 22 \ 19 - 21 ] ، وقوله : وإن يستغيثوا يغاثوا بماء كالمهل يشوي الوجوه الآية [ 18 \ 29 ] ، وقوله : وسقوا ماء حميما فقطع أمعاءهم   [ 47 \ 15 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

تنبيه 

اختلف العلماء في وزن جهنم بالميزان الصرفي ، فذهب بعض علماء العربية إلى أن   [ ص: 147 ] وزنه  " فعنل " فالنون المضعفة زائدة ، وأصل المادة : الجيم والهاء والميم ، من :  تجهم : إذا عبس وجهه ; لأنها تلقاهم بوجه متجهم عابس ، وتتجهم وجوههم  وتعبس فيها لما يلاقون من ألم العذاب . 

ومنه قول مسلم بن الوليد الأنصاري    : [ الطويل ] 


**شكوت إليها حبها فتبسمت ولم أر شمسا قبلها تتبسم     فقلت لها جودي فأبدت تجهما 
لتقتلني يا حسنها إذ تجهم* *وتقول العرب : جهمه : إذا استقبله بوجه كريه مجتمع ، ومنه قول عمرو بن الفضفاض الجهني    : [ الطويل ] 


**ولا تجهمينا أم عمرو فإنما     بنا داء ظبي لم تخنه عوامله 
**وقال بعض العلماء : جهنم فارسي معرب ، والأصل " كهنام " وهو بلسانهم " النار " ، فعربته العرب وأبدلوا الكاف جيما .
قوله تعالى : فإن رجعك الله إلى طائفة منهم فاستأذنوك للخروج فقل لن تخرجوا معي أبدا ، إلى قوله : الخالفين ، عاقب الله في هذه الآية الكريمة المتخلفين عن غزوة تبوك  بأنهم لا يؤذن لهم في الخروج مع نبيه ، ولا القتال معه صلى الله عليه وسلم ; لأن شؤم المخالفة يؤدي إلى فوات الخير الكثير . 

وقد جاء مثل هذا في آيات أخر كقوله : سيقول المخلفون إذا انطلقتم إلى مغانم لتأخذوها ذرونا نتبعكم   [ 48 \ 15 ] إلى قوله : كذلكم قال الله من قبل ، وقوله : ونقلب أفئدتهم وأبصارهم كما لم يؤمنوا به أول مرة الآية  [ 6 \ 110 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، والخالف هو الذي يتخلف عن الرجال  في الغزو فيبقى مع النساء والصبيان ، ومنه قول الشنفرى : [ الطويل ] 

ولا خالف دارية متربب يروح ويغدو داهنا يتكحل
قوله تعالى : وإذا أنزلت سورة أن آمنوا بالله وجاهدوا مع رسوله استأذنك أولو الطول منهم وقالوا ذرنا نكن مع القاعدين   . 

ذكر الله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه إذا أنزل سورة فيها الأمر  بالإيمان ، والجهاد مع نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم استأذن الأغنياء من  المنافقين في التخلف عن الجهاد مع القدرة عليه ، وطلبوا من النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم أن يتركهم مع القاعدين المتخلفين عن الغزو . 

وبين في موضع آخر أن هذا ليس من صفات المؤمنين ، وأنه من صفات الشاكين   [ ص: 148 ] الذين لا يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر ، وذلك في قوله : لا يستأذنك الذين يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر أن يجاهدوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم والله عليم بالمتقين إنما يستأذنك الذين لا يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر وارتابت قلوبهم فهم في ريبهم يترددون   [ 9 \ 44 ، 45 ] ، وبين أن السبيل عليهم بذلك ، وأنهم مطبوع على قلوبهم ، بقوله : إنما السبيل على الذين يستأذنونك وهم أغنياء رضوا بأن يكونوا مع الخوالف وطبع الله على قلوبهم الآية [ 9 \ 93 ] ، وبين في مواضع أخر شدة جزعهم من الخروج إلى الجهاد ، كقوله : فإذا أنزلت سورة محكمة وذكر فيها القتال رأيت الذين في قلوبهم مرض ينظرون إليك نظر المغشي عليه من الموت الآية [ 47 \ 20 ] ، وقوله : فإذا جاء الخوف رأيتهم ينظرون إليك تدور أعينهم كالذي يغشى عليه من الموت فإذا ذهب الخوف سلقوكم بألسنة حداد   [ 33 \ 19 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات 
قوله تعالى : والسابقون الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه   . 

صرح تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة بأن الذين اتبعوا السابقين الأولين من المهاجرين  والأنصار  بإحسان  ، أنهم داخلون معهم في رضوان الله تعالى ، والوعد بالخلود في الجنات ،  والفوز العظيم ، وبين في مواضع أخر ، أن الذين اتبعوا السابقين بإحسان  يشاركونهم في الخير كقوله جل وعلا : وآخرين منهم لما يلحقوا بهم الآية [ 62 \ 3 ] ، وقوله : والذين جاءوا من بعدهم يقولون ربنا اغفر لنا ولإخواننا الآية [ 59 \ 10 ] ، وقوله : والذين آمنوا من بعد وهاجروا وجاهدوا معكم فأولئك منكم   [ 8 \ 75 ] . 

ولا يخفى أنه تعالى صرح في هذه الآية الكريمة ، أنه قد رضي عن السابقين الأولين من المهاجرين  والأنصار  ،  والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان ، وهو دليل قرآني صريح في أن من يسبهم ويبغضهم ،  أنه ضال مخالف لله جل وعلا ; حيث أبغض من رضي الله عنه ، ولا شك أن بغض من  رضي الله عنه مضادة له جل وعلا ، وتمرد وطغيان .
قوله تعالى : ومن أهل المدينة مردوا على النفاق لا تعلمهم نحن نعلمهم الآية . 

صرح في هذه الآية الكريمة أن من الأعراب ، ومن أهل المدينة   منافقين لا يعلمهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وذكر تعالى نظير ذلك عن نوح  في قوله عنه : قال وما علمي بما كانوا يعملون الآية [ 26 \ 112 ] . 

 [ ص: 149 ] وذكر نظيره عن شعيب  عليهم كلهم صلوات الله وسلامه في قوله : بقية الله خير لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين وما أنا عليكم بحفيظ اهـ . 

وقد أطلع الله نبيه على بعض المنافقين كما تقدم في الآيات الماضية ، وقد أخبر صاحبه  حذيفة بن اليمان  رضي الله عنهما ، بشيء من ذلك ، كما هو معلوم .
قوله تعالى : وما كان استغفار إبراهيم لأبيه إلا عن موعدة وعدها إياه   . 

لم يبين هنا هذه الموعدة التي وعدها إياه ، ولكنه بينها في سورة " مريم " بقوله : قال سلام عليك سأستغفر لك ربي إنه كان بي حفيا   .
قوله تعالى : لقد جاءكم رسول من أنفسكم عزيز عليه ما عنتم حريص عليكم بالمؤمنين رءوف رحيم   . 

هذه الآية الكريمة تدل على أن بعث هذا الرسول الذي هو من أنفسنا الذي هو  متصف بهذه الصفات المشعرة بغاية الكمال ، وغاية شفقته علينا - هو أعظم منن  الله تعالى ، وأجزل نعمه علينا ، وقد بين ذلك في مواضع أخر ، كقوله تعالى :  لقد من الله على المؤمنين إذ بعث فيهم رسولا من أنفسهم الآية [ 3 \ 164 ] ، وقوله : ألم تر إلى الذين بدلوا نعمة الله كفرا وأحلوا قومهم دار البوار   [ 14 \ 28 ] وقوله : وما أرسلناك إلا رحمة للعالمين   [ 21 \ 107 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم   . 

أمر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بالتوكل عليه جل وعلا . 

ولا شك أنه ممتثل ذلك ، فهو سيد المتوكلين عليه صلوات الله وسلامه ،  والتوكل على الله تعالى ، هو شأن إخوانه من المرسلين صلوات الله عليهم  وسلامه . 

كما بين تعالى ذلك في آيات أخر ، كقوله عن هود  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام : قال إني أشهد الله واشهدوا أني بريء مما تشركون من دونه فكيدوني جميعا ثم لا تنظروني إني توكلت على الله ربي وربكم الآية [ 11 \ 54 - 56 ] وقوله تعالى عن نوح : واتل  عليهم نبأ نوح إذ قال لقومه ياقوم إن كان كبر عليكم مقامي وتذكيري بآيات  الله فعلى الله توكلت فأجمعوا أمركم وشركاءكم ثم لا يكن أمركم عليكم غمة ثم  اقضوا إلي ولا تنظرون وقوله تعالى عن جملة الرسل : وما لنا ألا نتوكل على الله وقد هدانا   [ ص: 150 ] سبلنا ولنصبرن على ما آذيتمونا   : 

ومن أوضح الأدلة على عظم توكل نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم على الله قوله يوم حنين  ، وهو على بغلة في ذلك الموقف العظيم : 
**أنا النبي لا كذب أنا ابن عبد المطلب  
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (120)
 سُورَةُ يُونُسَ (1)
صـ 151 إلى صـ 155


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

سُورَةُ يُونُسَ 


قوله تعالى : والذين كفروا لهم شراب من حميم الآية . 

ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الذين كفروا يعذبون يوم القيامة بشرب الحميم ، وبالعذاب الأليم ، والحميم   : الماء الحار ، وذكر أوصاف هذا الحميم في آيات أخر ، كقوله : يطوفون بينها وبين حميم آن   [ 55 \ 44 ] ، وقوله : وسقوا ماء حميما فقطع أمعاءهم   [ 47 \ 15 ] ، وقوله : يصب من فوق رءوسهم الحميم يصهر به ما في بطونهم والجلود   [ 22 \ 19 ، 20 ] ، وقوله : وإن يستغيثوا يغاثوا بماء كالمهل يشوي الوجوه الآية [ 18 \ 29 ] ، وقوله : فشاربون عليه من الحميم فشاربون شرب الهيم   [ 56 \ 54 ، 55 ] . 

وذكر في موضع آخر أن الماء الذي يسقون صديد ، أعاذنا الله وإخواننا المسلمين من ذلك بفضله ورحمته ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : من ورائه جهنم ويسقى من ماء صديد يتجرعه ولا يكاد يسيغه الآية [ 14 \ 16 ] : 

وذكر في موضع آخر أنهم يسقون مع الحميم الغساق ، كقوله : هذا فليذوقوه حميم وغساق وآخر من شكله أزواج   [ 38 \ 57 ، 58 ] ، وقوله : لا يذوقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا إلا حميما وغساقا   [ 78 \ 24 ، 25 ] ، والغساق    : صديد أهل النار - أعاذنا الله والمسلمين منها - وأصله من غسقت العين :  سال دمعها ، وقيل : هو لغة : البارد المنتن ، والحميم الآني : الماء البالغ  غاية الحرارة ، والمهل : دردي الزيت ، أو المذاب من النحاس ، والرصاص ونحو  ذلك ، والآيات المبينة لأنواع عذاب أهل النار كثيرة جدا .
قوله تعالى : وتحيتهم فيها سلام   . 

ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية : أن تحية أهل الجنة في الجنة سلام ، أي يسلم بعضهم على بعض بذلك ، ويسلمون على الملائكة ، وتسلم عليهم الملائكة بذلك ، وقد بين تعالى هذا في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : تحيتهم يوم يلقونه سلام الآية [ 33 \ 44 ] ، وقوله : والملائكة يدخلون عليهم من كل باب سلام عليكم الآية [ 13 \ 23 ، 24 ] ، وقوله : لا يسمعون فيها لغوا إلا سلاما الآية   [ ص: 152 ]   [ 19 \ 6 ] ، وقوله : لا يسمعون فيها لغوا ولا تأثيما إلا قيلا سلاما سلاما الآية [ 65 \ 25 ، 26 ] وقوله : سلام قولا من رب رحيم   [ 36 \ 58 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

ومعنى السلام : الدعاء بالسلامة من الآفات . 

والتحية : مصدر حياك الله ، بمعنى أطال حياتك .
قوله تعالى : وإذا مس الإنسان الضر دعانا لجنبه أو قاعدا أو قائما فلما كشفنا عنه ضره مر كأن لم يدعنا إلى ضر مسه   . 

ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الإنسان في وقت الكرب يبتهل إلى ربه  بالدعاء في جميع أحواله ، فإذا فرج الله كربه أعرض عن ذكر ربه ، ونسي ما  كان فيه كأنه لم يكن فيه قط . 

وبين هذا في مواضع أخر كقوله : وإذا مس الإنسان ضر دعا ربه منيبا إليه ثم إذا خوله نعمة منه نسي ما كان يدعو إليه من قبل الآية [ 39 \ 8 ] ، وقوله : فإذا مس الإنسان ضر دعانا ثم إذا خولناه نعمة منا قال إنما أوتيته على علم الآية [ 39 \ 49 ] ، وقوله : وإذا أنعمنا على الإنسان أعرض ونأى بجانبه وإذا مسه الشر فذو دعاء عريض   [ 41 \ 51 ] والآيات في مثل ذلك كثيرة . 

إلا أن الله استثنى من هذه الصفات الذميمة عباده المؤمنين بقوله في سورة هود    : ولئن أذقناه نعماء بعد ضراء مسته ليقولن ذهب السيئات عني إنه لفرح فخور إلا الذين صبروا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير   [ 10 ، 11 ] ، وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :    " عجبا للمؤمن لا يقضي الله له قضاء إلا كان خيرا له ، إن أصابته ضراء  فصبر كان خيرا له ، وإن أصابته سراء فشكر كان خيرا له ، وليس ذلك لأحد إلا  للمؤمن "   .
قوله تعالى : قل ما يكون لي أن أبدله من تلقاء نفسي   . 

أمر الله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقول :  إنه ما يكون له أن يبدل شيئا من القرآن من تلقاء نفسه ، ويفهم من قوله : من تلقاء نفسي أن الله تعالى يبدل منه ما شاء بما شاء . 

وصرح بهذا المفهوم في مواضع أخر كقوله : وإذا بدلنا آية مكان آية والله أعلم بما ينزل الآية [ 16 \ 101 ] ، وقوله : ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأت بخير منها أو مثلها الآية [ 2 \ 106 ] ، وقوله : سنقرئك فلا تنسى إلا ما شاء الله إنه يعلم الجهر وما يخفى   [ 87 \ 6 ، 7 ] .
[ ص: 153 ] قوله تعالى : فقد لبثت فيكم عمرا من قبله أفلا تعقلون   . 

في هذه الآية الكريمة حجة واضحة على كفار مكة     ; لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يبعث إليهم رسولا حتى لبث فيهم عمرا  من الزمن ، وقدر ذلك أربعون سنة ، فعرفوا صدقه ، وأمانته ، وعدله ، وأنه  بعيد كل البعد من أن يكون كاذبا على الله تعالى ، وكانوا في الجاهلية  يسمونه الأمين ، وقد ألقمهم الله حجرا بهذه الحجة في موضع آخر ، وهو قوله :  أم لم يعرفوا رسولهم فهم له منكرون   [ 23 \ 69 ] ولذا لما سأل هرقل  ملك الروم  أبا سفيان  ، ومن معه عن صفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال هرقل  لأبي سفيان    : هل كنتم تتهمونه بالكذب قبل أن يقول ما قال ؟ قال أبو سفيان    : فقلت : لا ، وكان أبو سفيان  في ذلك الوقت زعيم الكفار ، ورأس المشركين ومع ذلك اعترف بالحق ، والحق ما شهدت به الأعداء . 

فقال له هرقل    : فقد أعرف أنه لم يكن ليدع الكذب على الناس ، ثم يذهب فيكذب على الله . اهـ . 

ولذلك وبخهم الله تعالى بقوله هنا : أفلا تعقلون   [ 10 \ 16 ] .
قوله تعالى : إنما مثل الحياة الدنيا كماء أنزلناه من السماء إلى قوله : لقوم يتفكرون   . 

ضرب الله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة المثل للدنيا بالنبات الناعم المختلط  بعضه ببعض ، وعما قليل ييبس ، ويكون حصيدا يابسا كأنه لم يكن قط ، وضرب لها  أيضا المثل المذكور في " الكهف " في قوله : واضرب لهم مثل الحياة الدنيا كماء أنزلناه من السماء   [ 18 \ 45 ] إلى قوله : وكان الله على كل شيء مقتدرا ، وأشار لهذا المثل بقوله في " الزمر " : ثم يهيج فتراه مصفرا ثم يجعله حطاما إن في ذلك لذكرى لأولي الألباب   [ 21 ] ، وقوله في " الحديد " : كمثل غيث أعجب الكفار نباته ثم يهيج فتراه مصفرا ثم يكون حطاما الآية [ 20 ] . 

تنبيه 

التشبيه في الآيات المذكورة عند البلاغيين من التشبيه المركب ; لأن وجه  الشبه صورة منتزعة من أشياء ، وهو كون كل من المشبه والمشبه به يمكث ما شاء  الله ، وهو في إقبال وكمال ، ثم عما قليل يضمحل ويزول ، والعلم عند الله  تعالى : 
قوله تعالى : ويوم نحشرهم جميعا الآية . 

ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه يوم القيامة يجمع الناس جميعا ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة . 

 [ ص: 154 ] وصرح في " الكهف " بأنه لا يترك منهم أحدا ، بقوله : وحشرناهم فلم نغادر منهم أحدا   [ 47 ] . 
قوله تعالى : هنالك تبلو كل نفس ما أسلفت الآية . 

صرح في هذه الآية الكريمة ، بأن كل نفس يوم القيامة تبلو ، أي : تخبر وتعلم  ما أسلفت ، أي قدمت من خير وشر ، وبين هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله :  ينبأ الإنسان يومئذ بما قدم وأخر   [ 75 \ 13 ] ، وقوله : يوم تبلى السرائر   [ 86 \ 9 ] ، وقوله : ونخرج له يوم القيامة كتابا يلقاه منشورا اقرأ كتابك كفى بنفسك اليوم عليك حسيبا   [ 17 \ 13 ، 14 ] ، وقوله : ويقولون ياويلتنا مال هذا الكتاب لا يغادر صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا أحصاها ووجدوا ما عملوا حاضرا الآية [ 18 \ 49 ] . 

وأما على قراءة " تتلو " بتاءين ففي معنى الآية وجهان : 

أحدهما : أنها تتلو بمعنى تقرأ في كتاب أعمالها جميع ما قدمت ، فيرجع إلى الأولى . 

والثاني : أن كل أمة تتبع عملها ، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " لتتبع كل أمة ما كانت تعبده فيتبع من كان يعبد الشمس الشمس " الحديث .
قوله تعالى : قل من يرزقكم من السماء والأرض أمن يملك السمع والأبصار ومن يخرج الحي من الميت إلى قوله : فقل أفلا تتقون   . 

صرح الله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة ، بأن الكفار يقرون بأنه جل وعلا ، هو  ربهم الرزاق المدبر للأمور المتصرف في ملكه بما يشاء ، وهو صريح في  اعترافهم بربوبيته ، ومع هذا أشركوا به جل وعلا . 

والآيات الدالة على أن المشركين مقرون بربوبيته جل وعلا ولم ينفعهم ذلك لإشراكهم معه غيره في حقوقه جل وعلا - كثيرة ، كقوله : ولئن سألتهم من خلقهم ليقولن الله   [ 43 \ 87 ] ، وقوله : ولئن سألتهم من خلق السماوات والأرض ليقولن خلقهن العزيز العليم   [ 43 \ 9 ] ، وقوله : قل لمن الأرض ومن فيها إن كنتم تعلمون سيقولون لله   [ 23 \ 84 ، 85 ] إلى قوله : فأنى تسحرون إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، ولذا قال تعالى : وما يؤمن أكثرهم بالله إلا وهم مشركون   [ 12 \ 106 ] . 

والآيات المذكورة صريحة في أن الاعتراف بربوبيته جل وعلا لا يكفي في الدخول في دين الإسلام إلا بتحقيق معنى لا إله إلا الله نفيا وإثباتا ، وقد أوضحناه في سورة   [ ص: 155 ]   " الفاتحة " في الكلام على قوله تعالى : إياك نعبد   [ 1 \ 5 ] . 

أما تجاهل فرعون    - لعنه الله - لربوبيته جل وعلا ، في قوله : قال فرعون وما رب العالمين   [ 26 \ 23 ] فإنه تجاهل عارف ; لأنه عبد مربوب ، كما دل عليه قوله تعالى : قال لقد علمت ما أنزل هؤلاء إلا رب السماوات والأرض بصائر الآية [ 17 \ 102 ] ، وقوله : وجحدوا بها واستيقنتها أنفسهم ظلما وعلوا   [ 27 \ 14 ] .
قوله تعالى : قل هل من شركائكم من يبدأ الخلق إلى قوله : فأنى تؤفكون   . 

ألقم الله تعالى المشركين في هذه الآيات حجرا ، بأن الشركاء التي يعبدونها  من دونه لا قدرة لها على فعل شيء ، وأنه هو وحده جل وعلا الذي يبدأ الخلق  ثم يعيده بالإحياء مرة أخرى ، وأنه يهدي من يشاء . 

وصرح بمثل هذا في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله : الله الذي خلقكم ثم رزقكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم هل من شركائكم من يفعل من ذلكم من شيء سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون   [ 30 \ 40 ] ، وقوله تعالى : واتخذوا من دونه آلهة لا يخلقون شيئا وهم يخلقون ولا يملكون لأنفسهم ضرا ولا نفعا ولا يملكون موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا   [ 25 \ 3 ] ، وقوله : ياأيها الناس اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم هل من خالق غير الله يرزقكم من السماء والأرض الآية [ 35 \ 3 ] ، وقوله : أفمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق الآية [ 16 \ 17 ] . 

وقوله : أم جعلوا لله شركاء خلقوا كخلقه   [ 13 \ 16 ] وقوله : قل أفرأيتم ما تدعون من دون الله إن أرادني الله بضر هل هن كاشفات ضره الآية [ 39 \ 38 ] ، وقوله : أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه الآية [ 67 \ 21 ] ، وقوله : إن الذين تعبدون من دون الله لا يملكون لكم رزقا فابتغوا عند الله الرزق الآية [ 29 \ 17 ] . 

والآيات في مثل ذلك كثيرة ، ومعلوم أن تسوية ما لا يضر ، ولا ينفع ، ولا  يقدر على شيء مع من بيده الخير كله المتصرف بكل ما شاء - لا تصدر إلا ممن  لا عقل له ، كما قال تعالى عن أصحاب ذلك : وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير   [ 67 \ 10 ] .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (121)
 سُورَةُ يُونُسَ (2)
صـ 156 إلى صـ 160


قوله تعالى : وما كان هذا القرآن أن يفترى من دون الله ولكن تصديق الذي بين يديه وتفصيل الكتاب لا ريب فيه من رب العالمين   . 

صرح تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن هذا القرآن لا يكون مفترى من دون الله مكذوبا به عليه ، وأنه لا شك في أنه من رب العالمين جل وعلا ،   [ ص:  156 ] وأشار  إلى أن تصديقه للكتب السماوية المنزلة قبله ، وتفصيله  للعقائد ، والحلال ،  والحرام ، ونحو ذلك مما لا شك أنه من الله جل وعلا  دليل على أنه غير مفترى  ، وأنه لا ريب في كونه من رب العالمين ، وبين هذا  في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : لقد كان في قصصهم عبرة لأولي الألباب ما كان حديثا يفترى ولكن تصديق الذي بين يديه وتفصيل كل شيء وهدى ورحمة لقوم يؤمنون   [ 12 \ 111 ] ، وقوله : وما تنزلت به الشياطين وما ينبغي لهم وما يستطيعون   [ 26 \ 210 ، 211 ] ، وقوله : وبالحق أنزلناه وبالحق نزل   [ 17 \ 105 ] ، والآيات في مثل ذلك كثيرة . 

ثم إنه تعالى لما صرح هنا بأن هذا القرآن ما كان أن يفترى على الله ، أقام   البرهان القاطع على أنه من الله ، فتحدى جميع الخلق بسورة واحدة مثله ،  ولا  شك أنه لو كان من جنس كلام الخلق لقدر الخلق على الإتيان بمثله ، فلما   عجزوا عن ذلك كلهم حصل اليقين والعلم الضروري أنه من الله جل وعلا ، قال  جل  وعلا في هذه السورة : أم يقولون افتراه قل فأتوا بسورة مثله وادعوا من استطعتم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين   [ 10 \ 38 ] ، وتحداهم أيضا في سورة " البقرة " بسورة واحدة من مثله ، بقوله : وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله الآية [ 2 \ 23 ] ، وتحداهم في " هود    " بعشر سور مثله ، بقوله : أم يقولون افتراه قل فأتوا بعشر سور مثله مفتريات الآية [ 13 ] ، وتحداهم في " الطور " به كله بقوله : فليأتوا بحديث مثله إن كانوا صادقين   [ 34 ] ، وصرح في سورة " بني إسرائيل " بعجز جميع الخلائق عن الإتيان بمثله بقوله : قل لئن اجتمعت الإنس والجن على أن يأتوا بمثل هذا القرآن لا يأتون بمثله ولو كان بعضهم لبعض ظهيرا   [ 17 \ 88 ] ، كما قدمنا ، وبين أنهم لا يأتون بمثله أيضا بقوله : فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا الآية [ 2 \ 24 ] .
قوله تعالى : بل كذبوا بما لم يحيطوا بعلمه ولما يأتهم تأويله   . 

التحقيق أن تأويله هنا ، هو حقيقة ما يئول إليه الأمر يوم القيامة ، كما   قدمنا في أول " آل عمران " ، ويدل لصحة هذا قوله في " الأعراف " : هل ينظرون إلا تأويله يوم يأتي تأويله يقول الذين نسوه من قبل قد جاءت رسل ربنا بالحق فهل لنا من شفعاء   [ 53 ] . 

ونظير الآية قوله تعالى : بل هم في شك من ذكري بل لما يذوقوا عذاب   [ 38 \ 8 ] .
[ ص: 157 ] قوله تعالى : وإن كذبوك فقل لي عملي ولكم عملكم أنتم بريئون مما أعمل وأنا بريء مما تعملون   . 

أمر الله تعالى نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه الآية الكريمة ، أن يظهر البراءة من أعمال الكفار القبيحة إنكارا لها ، وإظهارا لوجوب التباعد عنها ، وبين هذا المعنى في قوله : قل ياأيها الكافرون   [ 109 \ 1 ] ، إلى قوله : ولي دين   [ 109 \ 6 ] ، ونظير ذلك قول إبراهيم  الخليل وأتباعه لقومه : إنا برآء منكم ومما تعبدون من دون الله   \ الآية [ 60 \ 4 ] 30 . 

وبين تعالى في موضع آخر أن اعتزال الكفار ، والأوثان ، والبراءة منهم من   فوائده تفضل الله تعالى بالذرية الطيبة الصالحة ، وهو قوله في " مريم    " : فلما اعتزلهم وما يعبدون من دون الله وهبنا له إسحاق ويعقوب   [ 49 ] ، إلى قوله : عليا [ 19 \ 50 ] . 

وقال ابن زيد  ، وغيره : إن آية : وإن كذبوك فقل لي عملي الآية [ 10 \ 41 ] ، منسوخة بآيات السيف . 

والظاهر أن معناها محكم ; لأن البراءة إلى الله من عمل السوء لا شك في بقاء مشروعيتها .
قوله تعالى : ويوم يحشرهم كأن لم يلبثوا إلا ساعة من النهار الآية . 

بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة ، أن الكفار إذا حشروا استقلوا مدة مكثهم   في دار الدنيا ، حتى كأنها قدر ساعة عندهم ، وبين هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ،   كقوله في آخر " الأحقاف " : كأنهم يوم يرون ما يوعدون لم يلبثوا إلا ساعة من نهار   [ 35 ] ، وقوله في آخر " النازعات " : كأنهم يوم يرونها لم يلبثوا إلا عشية أو ضحاها الآية [ 46 ] ، وقوله في آخر " الروم " : ويوم تقوم الساعة يقسم المجرمون ما لبثوا غير ساعة الآية [ 55 ] . 

وقد بينا بإيضاح في كتابنا " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " وجه   الجمع بين هذه الآيات المقتضية أن الدنيا عندهم كساعة وبين الآيات المقتضية   أنها عندهم كأكثر من ذلك ، كقوله تعالى : يتخافتون بينهم إن لبثتم إلا عشرا   [ 20 \ 103 ] ، وقوله : قالوا لبثنا يوما أو بعض يوم فاسأل العادين   [ 23 \ 113 ] ، فانظره في سورة قد أفلح المؤمنون   [ 23 \ 1 ] في الكلام على قوله : قالوا لبثنا يوما أو بعض يوم فاسأل العادين   .
قوله تعالى : يتعارفون بينهم   . 

صرح في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن أهل المحشر   [ ص:  158 ] يعرف  بعضهم بعضا ، فيعرف الآباء الأبناء ، كالعكس ، ولكنه بين في  مواضع أخر أن  هذه المعارفة لا أثر لها ، فلا يسأل بعضهم بعضا شيئا ، كقوله  : ولا يسأل حميم حميما يبصرونهم   [ 70 \ 10 ، 11 ] وقوله : فإذا نفخ في الصور فلا أنساب بينهم يومئذ ولا يتساءلون   [ 23 \ 101 ] . 

وقد بينا في كتابنا " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " أيضا وجه الجمع بين قوله : فلا أنساب بينهم يومئذ ولا يتساءلون ، وبين قوله : وأقبل بعضهم على بعض يتساءلون   [ 37 \ 27 ] ، في سورة قد أفلح المؤمنون أيضا . 
قوله تعالى : قد خسر الذين كذبوا بلقاء الله وما كانوا مهتدين   . 

صرح تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة بخسران المكذبين بلقائه ، وأنهم لم يكونوا   مهتدين ، ولم يبين هنا المفعول به لقوله : " خسر " وذكر في مواضع كثيرة   أسبابا من أسباب الخسران ، وبين في مواضع أخر المفعول المحذوف هنا ، فمن الآيات المماثلة لهذه الآية قوله تعالى في " الأنعام " : قد خسر الذين كذبوا بلقاء الله حتى إذا جاءتهم الساعة بغتة قالوا ياحسرتنا على ما فرطنا فيها الآية [ 31 ] ، وقوله تعالى في " البقرة " : الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون   [ 27 ] وقوله في " البقرة " أيضا : الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به ومن يكفر به فأولئك هم الخاسرون   [ 27 ] ، وقوله في " الأعراف " : أفأمنوا مكر الله فلا يأمن مكر الله إلا القوم الخاسرون   [ 121 ] ، وقوله في " الأعراف " أيضا : من يهد الله فهو المهتدي ومن يضلل فأولئك هم الخاسرون   [ 178 ] ، وقوله في " الزمر " : له مقاليد السماوات والأرض والذين كفروا بآيات الله أولئك هم الخاسرون   [ 63 ] . 

والآيات في مثل هذا كثيرة ، وقد أقسم تعالى على أن هذا الخسران لا ينجو منه إنسان إلا بأربعة أمور   : 

الأول : الإيمان . 

الثاني : العمل الصالح . 

الثالث : التواصي بالحق . 

الرابع : التواصي بالصبر . 

وذلك في قوله : والعصر إن الإنسان   [ 103 \ 1 ، 2 ] وبين في مواضع أخر   [ ص: 159 ] أن المفعول المحذوف الواقع عليه الخسران هو أنفسهم ، كقوله في " الأعراف " : ومن خفت موازينه فأولئك الذين خسروا أنفسهم بما كانوا بآياتنا يظلمون   [ 9 ] ، وقوله في " المؤمنون " : ومن خفت موازينه فأولئك الذين خسروا أنفسهم في جهنم خالدون   [ 103 ] ، وقوله في " هود    " : أولئك الذين خسروا أنفسهم وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون   [ 45 ] . 

وزاد في مواضع أخر خسران الأهل مع النفس ، كقوله في " الزمر " : قل إن الخاسرين الذين خسروا أنفسهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة ألا ذلك هو الخسران المبين   [ 15 ] ، وقوله في " الشورى " : وقال الذين آمنوا إن الخاسرين الذين خسروا أنفسهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة ألا إن الظالمين في عذاب مقيم   [ 45 ] . 

وبين في موضع آخر أن خسران الخاسرين قد يشمل الدنيا والآخرة ، وهو قوله : ومن الناس من يعبد الله على حرف فإن أصابه خير اطمأن به وإن أصابته فتنة انقلب على وجهه خسر الدنيا والآخرة ذلك هو الخسران المبين   [ 22 \ 11 ] .
قوله تعالى : وإما نرينك بعض الذي نعدهم أو نتوفينك فإلينا مرجعهم الآية . 

بين الله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه إما أن يريه في حياته بعض ما يعد الكفار من النكال والانتقام ،   أو يتوفاه قبل ذلك ، فمرجعهم إليه جل وعلا لا يفوته شيء مما يريد أن  يفعله  بهم لكمال قدرته عليهم ، ونفوذ مشيئته جل وعلا فيهم ، وبين هذا  المعنى  أيضا في مواضع أخر ، كقوله في سورة " المؤمن " : فإما نرينك بعض الذي نعدهم أو نتوفينك فإلينا يرجعون   [ 77 ] ، وقوله في " الزخرف " : فإما نذهبن بك فإنا منهم منتقمون أو نرينك الذي وعدناهم فإنا عليهم مقتدرون   [ 41 ، 42 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

تنبيه 

لم يأت في القرآن العظيم فعل المضارع بعد " إن " الشرطية المدغمة في " ما "   المزيدة لتوكيد الشرط ، إلا مقترنا بنون التوكيد الثقيلة ، كقوله هنا : وإما نرينك الآية [ 10 \ 46 ] ، فإما نذهبن الآية [ 43 \ 41 ] ، فإما تثقفنهم الآية [ 8 \ 57 ] ، وإما تخافن من قوم الآية [ 8 \ 58 ] . 

ولذلك زعم بعض علماء العربية وجوب اقتران المضارع بالنون المذكورة في الحال   [ ص: 160 ] المذكورة ، والحق أن عدم اقترانه بها جائز ، كقول الشاعر : [ المتقارب ] 


**فإما تريني ولي لمة فإن الحوادث أودى بها* *وقول الآخر : [ الكامل ] 


**زعمت تماضر أنني إما أمت     يسدد أبينوها الأصاغر خلتي 
**
*
*قوله تعالى : ولكل أمة رسول   . 

صرح تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن لكل أمة رسولا ، وبين هذا في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : ولقد بعثنا في كل أمة رسولا الآية [ 16 \ 36 ] ، وقوله : وإن من أمة إلا خلا فيها نذير   [ 35 \ 24 ] ، وقوله : ولكل قوم هاد   [ 13 \ 7 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وقد بين صلى الله عليه وسلم أن عدد الأمم سبعون أمة في حديث معاوية بن حيدة القشيري  ، رضي الله عنه   " أنتم توفون سبعين أمة أنتم خيرها وأكرمها على الله " ، وقد بينا هذه الآيات في كتابنا " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " ووجه الجمع بينها وبين قوله : لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم الآية [ 6 ] ، في سورة " الرعد " في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ولكل قوم هاد   .
قوله تعالى : فإذا جاء رسولهم قضي بينهم بالقسط وهم لا يظلمون   . 

أوضح الله تعالى معنى هذه الآية الكريمة في سورة " الزمر " بقوله : وأشرقت الأرض بنور ربها ووضع الكتاب وجيء بالنبيين والشهداء وقضي بينهم بالحق وهم لا يظلمون ووفيت كل نفس ما عملت وهو أعلم بما يفعلون   . 

قوله تعالى : 

لكل أمة أجل إذا جاء أجلهم فلا يستأخرون ساعة ولا يستقدمون   . 

صرح تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة بأن لكل أمة أجلا ، وأنه لا يسبق أحد أجله المحدد له ، ولا يتأخر عنه . 

وبين هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة كقوله : ما تسبق من أمة أجلها وما يستأخرون   [ 15 \ 5 - 23 \ 43 ] ، وقوله : إن أجل الله إذا جاء لا يؤخر لو كنتم تعلمون   [ 71 \ 4 ] ، وقوله : ولن يؤخر الله نفسا إذا جاء أجلها الآية [ 63 \ 11 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (122)
 سُورَةُ يُونُسَ (3)
صـ 161 إلى صـ 164


قوله تعالى : أثم إذا ما وقع آمنتم به آلآن وقد كنتم به تستعجلون   . 

بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الكفار يطلبون في الدنيا تعجيل العذاب   كفرا وعنادا ، فإذا عاينوا العذاب آمنوا ، وذلك الإيمان عند معاينة العذاب   وحضوره لا يقبل منهم ، وقد أنكر ذلك   [ ص: 161 ] تعالى عليهم هنا بقوله : أثم إذا ما وقع آمنتم به   [ 10 \ 51 ] ، ونفى أيضا قبول إيمانهم في ذلك الحين بقوله : آلآن وقد كنتم به تستعجلون   . 

وأوضح هذا المعنى في آيات أخر ، كقوله : فلما رأوا بأسنا قالوا آمنا بالله وحده وكفرنا بما كنا به مشركين فلم يك ينفعهم إيمانهم لما رأوا بأسنا سنة الله التي قد خلت في عباده وخسر هنالك الكافرون   [ 40 \ 84 ، 85 ] ، وقوله : حتى إذا أدركه الغرق قال آمنت أنه لا إله إلا الذي آمنت به بنو إسرائيل وأنا من المسلمين آلآن وقد عصيت قبل وكنت من المفسدين   [ 10 \ 90 ، 91 ] ، وقوله : وليست التوبة للذين يعملون السيئات حتى إذا حضر أحدهم الموت قال إني تبت الآن الآية [ 4 \ 18 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

واستثنى الله تعالى قوم يونس  دون غيرهم بقوله : فلولا كانت قرية آمنت فنفعها إيمانها إلا قوم يونس لما آمنوا كشفنا عنهم عذاب الخزي في الحياة الدنيا ومتعناهم إلى حين   [ 10 \ 98 ] . 
قوله تعالى : إن الله سيبطله الآية . 

ذكر تعالى عن موسى  في هذه الآية ، أنه قال : إن الله سيبطل سحر سحرة فرعون    . 

وصرح في مواضع أخر بأن ذلك الذي قال موسى  إنه سيقع من إبطال الله لسحرهم ، أنه وقع بالفعل ، كقوله : فوقع الحق وبطل ما كانوا يعملون فغلبوا هنالك وانقلبوا صاغرين   [ 7 \ 118 ، 119 ] ونحوها من الآيات :
قوله تعالى : ولقد بوأنا بني إسرائيل مبوأ صدق الآية . 

ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية أنه بوأ بني إسرائيل  مبوأ صدق . 

وبين ذلك في آيات أخر كقوله : وأورثنا القوم الذين كانوا يستضعفون مشارق الأرض ومغاربها التي باركنا فيها الآية [ 7 \ 137 ] ، وقوله : فأخرجناهم من جنات وعيون وكنوز ومقام كريم   [ 62 \ 57 ، 58 ] إلى قوله : كذلك وأورثناها بني إسرائيل   [ 26 \ 59 ] وقوله : كم تركوا من جنات وعيون وزروع ومقام كريم   [ 44 \ 25 ، 26 ] إلى قوله : كذلك وأورثناها قوما آخرين   [ 44 \ 28 ] ، ومعنى بوأنا بني إسرائيل مبوأ صدق   : أنزلناهم منزلا مرضيا حسنا . 
قوله تعالى : إن الذين حقت عليهم كلمة ربك لا يؤمنون ولو جاءتهم كل آية حتى يروا العذاب الأليم   . 

صرح تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة ، أن من حقت عليه كلمة   [ ص: 162 ] العذاب ، وسبقت له في علم الله الشقاوة لا ينفعه وضوح أدلة الحق ، وذكر هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة كقوله تعالى : وما تغني الآيات والنذر عن قوم لا يؤمنون   [ 10 \ 101 ] ، وقوله : وإن يروا آية يعرضوا   [ 54 \ 2 ] ، وقوله : وما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين   [ 6 \ 4 ] ، وقوله : وكأين من آية في السماوات والأرض يمرون عليها وهم عنها معرضون   [ 12 \ 105 ] ، وقوله : سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون   [ 2 \ 6 ] . 

والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا .
قوله تعالى : إلا قوم يونس لما آمنوا كشفنا عنهم عذاب الخزي في الحياة الدنيا ومتعناهم إلى حين   . 

ظاهر هذه الآية الكريمة أن إيمان قوم يونس  ما نفعهم إلا في الدنيا دون الآخرة ، لقوله : كشفنا عنهم عذاب الخزي في الحياة الدنيا   . 

ويفهم من مفهوم المخالفة في قوله : في الحياة الدنيا أن   الآخرة ليست كذلك ، ولكنه تعالى أطلق عليهم اسم الإيمان من غير قيد في   سورة " الصافات " ، والإيمان منقذ من عذاب الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة ، كما أنه   بين في " الصافات " أيضا كثرة عددهم ، وكل ذلك في قوله تعالى : وأرسلناه إلى مائة ألف أو يزيدون فآمنوا فمتعناهم إلى حين   [ 147 ، 148 ] . 
قوله تعالى : ولو شاء ربك لآمن من في الأرض كلهم جميعا الآية . 

صرح تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه لو شاء إيمان جميع أهل الأرض لآمنوا   كلهم جميعا ، وهو دليل واضح على أن كفرهم واقع بمشيئته الكونية القدرية ،   وبين ذلك أيضا في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله تعالى : ولو شاء الله ما أشركوا الآية [ 6 \ 107 ] ، وقوله : ولو شئنا لآتينا كل نفس هداها   [ 32 \ 13 ] ، وقوله : ولو شاء الله لجمعهم على الهدى   [ 6 \ 107 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : أفأنت تكره الناس حتى يكونوا مؤمنين   . 

بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن من لم يهده الله فلا هادي له ، ولا يمكن   أحدا أن يقهر قلبه على الانشراح إلى الإيمان إلا إذا أراد الله به ذلك . 

وأوضح ذلك المعنى في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله : ومن يرد الله فتنته فلن تملك له من الله شيئا   [ 5 \ 41 ] ، وقوله : إن تحرص على هداهم فإن الله لا يهدي من يضل الآية   [ ص: 163 ]   [ 16 \ 37 ] ، وقوله : إنك لا تهدي من أحببت الآية [ 28 \ 56 ] ، وقوله : من يضلل الله فلا هادي له   [ 7 \ 186 ] ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا كما تقدم في " النساء " . 

والظاهر أنها غير منسوخة ، وأن معناها أنه لا يهدي القلوب ويوجهها إلى   الخير إلا الله تعالى ، وأظهر دليل على ذلك أن الله أتبعه بقوله : وما كان لنفس أن تؤمن إلا بإذن الله الآية [ 10 \ 100 ] . 
قوله تعالى : قل انظروا ماذا في السماوات والأرض الآية . 

أمر الله جل وعلا جميع عباده أن ينظروا ماذا خلق في السماوات والأرض من   المخلوقات الدالة على عظم خالقها ، وكماله ، وجلاله ، واستحقاقه لأن يعبد   وحده جل وعلا . 

وأشار لمثل ذلك بقوله : سنريهم آياتنا في الآفاق وفي أنفسهم حتى يتبين لهم أنه الحق الآية   [ 41 \ 53 ] ، ووبخ في سورة " الأعراف " من لم يمتثل هذا الأمر ، وهدده   بأنه قد يعاجله الموت فينقضي أجله قبل أن ينظر فيما أمره الله جل وعلا أن   ينظر فيه ; لينبه بذلك على وجوب المبادرة في امتثال أمر الله جل وعلا ،   وذلك في قوله تعالى : أولم ينظروا في ملكوت السماوات والأرض وما خلق الله من شيء وأن عسى أن يكون قد اقترب أجلهم الآية [ 185 ] . 

تنبيه 

آية " الأعراف " هذه التي ذكرنا تدل دلالة واضحة على أن الأمر يقتضي الفور ،   وهو الذي عليه جمهور الأصوليين ، خلافا لجماعة من الشافعية وغيرهم .
قوله تعالى : وأن أقم وجهك للدين   . 

أوضح هذا المعنى في قوله : فأقم وجهك للدين حنيفا فطرة الله التي فطر الناس عليها   .
قوله تعالى : ولا تدع من دون الله ما لا ينفعك ولا يضرك   . 

أوضح معناه أيضا بقوله : ولا تدع مع الله إلها آخر لا إله إلا هو كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه له الحكم وإليه ترجعون   .
قوله تعالى : واصبر حتى يحكم الله وهو خير الحاكمين   . 

لم يبين هنا ما حكم الله به بين نبيه وبين أعدائه ، وقد بين في آيات كثيرة أنه حكم بنصره عليهم ، وإظهار دينه على كل   [ ص: 164 ] دين ، كقوله : إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح   [ 110 \ 1 ] إلى آخر السورة ، وقوله : إنا فتحنا لك فتحا مبينا   [ 48 \ 1 ] إلى آخرها ، وقوله : أولم يروا أنا نأتي الأرض ننقصها من أطرافها والله يحكم لا معقب لحكمه الآية [ 13 \ 41 ] . إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (123)
سُورَةُ هُودٍ  (1)
صـ 165 إلى صـ 170

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

سُورَةُ هُودٍ  

الر كِتَابٌ أُحْكِمَتْ آيَاتُهُ ثُمَّ فُصِّلَتْ مِنْ لَدُنْ حَكِيمٍ خَبِيرٍ   .

اعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في المراد بالحروف المقطعة في أوائل السور اختلافا   كثيرا ، واستقراء القرآن العظيم يرجح واحدا من تلك الأقوال ، وسنذكر   الخلاف المذكور وما يرجحه القرآن منه بالاستقراء فنقول ، وبالله جل وعلا   نستعين : 

قال بعض العلماء : هي مما استأثر الله تعالى بعلمه ، كما بينا في " آل عمران    " وممن روي عنه هذا القول : أبو بكر  ، وعمر  ، وعثمان  ، وعلي  ،  وابن مسعود    - رضي الله عنهم -  وعامر الشعبي  ،  وسفيان الثوري  ،  والربيع بن خثيم  ، واختاره  أبو حاتم بن حبان    . 

وقيل : هي أسماء للسور التي افتتحت بها ، وممن قال بهذا القول :  عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم  ، ويروى ما يدل لهذا القول عن مجاهد  ، وقتادة  ،  وزيد بن أسلم  ، قال  الزمخشري  في تفسيره : وعليه إطباق الأكثر . ونقل عن  سيبويه  أنه نص عليه ، ويعتضد هذا القول بما ثبت في الصحيح عن  أبي هريرة    : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقرأ في صلاة الصبح يوم الجمعة الم [ 32 \ 1 ] السجدة ، و هل أتى على الإنسان [ 76 \ 1 ]   . 

ويدل له أيضا قول قاتل محمد السجاد بن طلحة بن عبيد الله  رضي الله عنهما يوم الجمل ، وهو شريح بن أبي أوفى العبسي  ، كما ذكره  البخاري  في صحيحه في أول سورة المؤمن : 


**يذكرني حاميم والرمح شاجر فهلا تلا حاميم قبل التقدم* *وحكى  ابن إسحاق  أن هذا البيت  للأشتر النخعي  قائلا : إنه الذي قتل محمد بن طلحة  المذكور ، وذكر  أبو مخنف  أنه لمدلج بن كعب السعدي  ، ويقال كعب بن مدلج  ، وذكر  الزبير بن بكار  أن الأكثر على أن الذي قتله عصام بن مقشعر  ، قال المرزباني    : وهو الثبت ، وأنشد له البيت المذكور ، وقبله : 


**وأشعث قوام بآيات ربه     قليل الأذى فيما ترى العين مسلم 
 [ ص: 166 ] هتكت له بالرمح جيب قميصه     فخر صريعا لليدين وللفم 
على غير شيء غير أن ليس تابعا     عليا ومن لا يتبع الحق يندم 
**يذكرني حاميم . . . البيت . اهـ من " فتح الباري " . 

فقوله : " يذكرني حاميم " ، بإعراب " حاميم " إعراب ما لا ينصرف فيه الدلالة على ما ذكرنا من أنه اسم للسورة . 

وقيل : هي من أسماء الله تعالى ، وممن قال بهذا :  سالم بن عبد الله  ،  والشعبي  ،  وإسماعيل بن عبد الرحمن السدي الكبير  ، وروي معناه عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما وعنه أيضا : أنها أقسام أقسم الله بها ، وهي من أسمائه ، وروي نحوه عن عكرمة    . 

وقيل : هي حروف ، كل واحد منها من اسم من أسمائه جل وعلا . فالألف من " الم   " مثلا : مفتاح اسم الله ، واللام مفتاح اسمه لطيف ، والميم : مفتاح اسمه   مجيد ، وهكذا . ويروى هذا عن  ابن عباس  ،  وابن مسعود  ، وأبي العالية  ، واستدل لهذا القول بأن العرب قد تطلق الحرف الواحد من الكلمة ، وتريد به جميع الكلمة كقول الراجز : 


**قلت لها قفي فقالت لي قاف     لا تحسبي أنا نسينا الإيجاف 
**فقوله : " قاف " أي وقفت ، وقول الآخر : 


**بالخير خيرات وإن شرا فا     ولا أريد الشر إلا أن تا 
**يعني : وإن شرا فشر ، ولا أريد الشر إلا أن تشاء ، فاكتفى بالفاء والتاء عن بقية الكلمتين . 

قال القرطبي    : وفي الحديث   " من أعان على قتل مسلم بشطر كلمة " الحديث ، قال سفيان    : هو أن يقول في اقتل : اق ، إلى غير ما ذكرنا من الأقوال في فواتح السور ، وهي نحو ثلاثين قولا . 

أما القول الذي يدل استقراء القرآن على رجحانه فهو : أن الحروف المقطعة   ذكرت في أوائل السور التي ذكرت فيها بيانا لإعجاز القرآن ، وأن الخلق   عاجزون عن معارضته بمثله مع أنه مركب من هذه الحروف المقطعة التي يتخاطبون   بها ، وحكى هذا القول الرازي  في تفسيره عن  المبرد  ، وجمع من المحققين ، وحكاه القرطبي  عن الفراء  ، وقطرب  ، ونصره  الزمخشري  في الكشاف . 

 [ ص: 167 ] قال ابن كثير    : وإليه ذهب الشيخ الإمام العلامة أبو العباس بن تيمية  ، وشيخنا الحافظ المجتهد أبو الحجاج المزي  ، وحكاه لي عن ابن تيمية    . 

ووجه شهادة استقراء القرآن لهذا القول : أن السور التي افتتحت بالحروف   المقطعة يذكر فيها دائما عقب الحروف المقطعة الانتصار للقرآن وبيان إعجازه ،   وأنه الحق الذي لا شك فيه . 

وذكر ذلك بعدها دائما دليل استقرائي على أن الحروف المقطعة قصد بها إظهار إعجاز القرآن ، وأنه حق . 

قال تعالى في " البقرة " : الم [ 2 \ 1 ] ، وأتبع ذلك بقوله : ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه ، وقال في " آل عمران    " : الم [ 3 \ 1 ] ، وأتبع ذلك بقوله : الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم نزل عليك الكتاب بالحق الآية [ 3 \ 2 ، 3 ] ، وقال في " الأعراف " : المص [ 7 \ 1 ] ، ثم قال : كتاب أنزل إليك الآية [ 7 \ 2 ] ، وقال في سورة " يونس    " : الر [ 10 \ 1 ] ، ثم قال : تلك آيات الكتاب الحكيم   [ 10 \ 1 ] ، وقال في هذه السورة الكريمة التي نحن بصددها ، أعني سورة " هود    " الر \ [ 11 \ 1 ] 30 ، ثم قال : كتاب أحكمت آياته ثم فصلت من لدن حكيم خبير   [ 11 \ 1 ] ، وقال في " يوسف    " : الر [ 12 \ 1 ] ثم قال : تلك آيات الكتاب المبين إنا أنزلناه قرآنا عربيا   [ 12 \ 1 ، 2 ] ، وقال في " الرعد " : المر [ 13 \ 1 ] ، ثم قال : تلك آيات الكتاب والذي أنزل إليك من ربك الحق   [ 13 \ 1 ] ، وقال في سورة " إبراهيم    " : الر [ 14 \ 1 ] ، ثم قال : كتاب أنزلناه إليك لتخرج الناس من الظلمات إلى النور الآية [ 14 \ 1 ] ، وقال في " الحجر " : الر [ 15 \ 1 ] ، ثم قال : تلك آيات الكتاب وقرآن مبين ، وقال في سورة " طه " طه   [ 20 \ 1 ] ، ثم قال : ما أنزلنا عليك القرآن لتشقى   [ 20 \ 2 ] ، وقال في " الشعراء " : طسم   [ 26 \ 1 ] ، ثم قال : تلك آيات الكتاب المبين لعلك باخع نفسك الآية [ 26 \ 2 ، 3 ] ، وقال في " النمل " : طس   [ 27 \ 2 ] ، ثم قال : تلك آيات القرآن وكتاب مبين   [ 27 \ 1 ] ، وقال في " القصص " : طسم   [ 28 \ 1 ] ، ثم قال تلك آيات الكتاب المبين نتلوا عليك من نبإ موسى وفرعون الآية [ 28 \ 2 ، 3 ] ، وقال في " لقمان " الم [ 31 \ 3 ] ، ثم قال تلك آيات الكتاب الحكيم هدى ورحمة للمحسنين   [ 31 \ 2 ، 3 ] ، وقال في   [ ص: 168 ]   " السجدة " : الم [ 32 \ 1 ] ، ثم قال تنزيل الكتاب لا ريب فيه من رب العالمين   [ 32 \ 2 ] ، وقال في " يس " : يس   [ 36 \ 1 ] ، ثم قال : والقرآن الحكيم الآية [ 36 \ 2 ] ، وقال في " ص " : ص [ 38 \ 1 ] ، ثم قال : والقرآن ذي الذكر الآية [ 38 \ 1 ] وقال في " سورة المؤمن " : حم [ 40 \ 1 ] ، ثم قال تنزيل الكتاب من الله العزيز العليم الآية [ 40 \ 2 ] . 

وقال في " فصلت " : حم [ 41 \ 2 ] ، ثم قال تنزيل من الرحمن الرحيم كتاب فصلت آياته قرآنا عربيا لقوم يعلمون الآية [ 42 \ 2 ، 3 ] ، وقال في " الشورى : " حم عسق   [ 42 \ 1 ، 2 ] ، ثم قال : كذلك يوحي إليك وإلى الذين من قبلك الآية [ 42 \ 3 ] ، وقال في " الزخرف " : حم [ 43 \ 3 ] ، ثم قال : والكتاب المبين إنا جعلناه قرآنا عربيا الآية [ 43 \ 2 ، 3 ] وقال في " الدخان " : حم [ 44 \ 1 ] ، ثم قال : والكتاب المبين إنا أنزلناه في ليلة مباركة الآية [ 44 \ 2 ، 3 ] وقال في " الجاثية " : حم [ 45 \ 1 ] ، ثم قال : تنزيل الكتاب من الله العزيز الحكيم إن في السماوات والأرض لآيات للمؤمنين   [ 45 \ 2 ، 3 ] ، وقال في " الأحقاف " حم [ 46 \ 1 ] ، ثم قال : تنزيل الكتاب من الله العزيز الحكيم ما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما إلا بالحق الآية [ 46 \ 2 ، 3 ] ، وقال في سورة " ق " : ق [ 50 \ 1 ] ، ثم قال : والقرآن المجيد الآية [ 50 \ 1 ] . 

وقد قدمنا كلام الأصوليين في الاحتجاج بالاستقراء بما أغنى عن إعادته هنا . 

وإنما أخرنا الكلام على الحروف المقطعة مع أنه مرت سور مفتتحة بالحروف المقطعة كالبقرة ، وآل عمران  ، والأعراف ، ويونس    ; لأن الحروف المقطعة في القرآن المكي غالبا ، والبقرة وآل عمران  مدنيتان ، والغالب له الحكم ، واخترنا لبيان ذلك سورة هود    ; لأن دلالتها على المعنى المقصود في غاية الظهور والإيضاح ; لأن قوله تعالى كتاب أحكمت آياته ثم فصلت من لدن حكيم خبير   [ 11 \ 1 ] ، بعد قوله : الر [ 11 \ 1 ] واضح جدا فيما ذكرنا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا اللَّهَ إِنَّنِي لَكُمْ مِنْهُ نَذِيرٌ وَبَشِيرٌ ، هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ الْكَرِيمَةُ فِيهَا الدَّلَالَةُ الْوَاضِحَةُ عَلَى أَنَّ الْحِكْمَةَ الْعُظْمَى الَّتِي أُنْزِلَ الْقُرْآنُ مِنْ أَجْلِهَا     : هِيَ أَنْ يُعْبَدَ اللَّهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا وَحْدَهُ ، وَلَا يُشْرَكَ   بِهِ فِي عِبَادَتِهِ شَيْءٌ ; لِأَنَّ قَوْلَهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا : كِتَابٌ أُحْكِمَتْ آيَاتُهُ ثُمَّ فُصِّلَتْ مِنْ لَدُنْ حَكِيمٍ خَبِيرٍ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا اللَّهَ الْآيَةَ [ 11 \ 1 ، 2 ] صَرِيحٌ فِي أَنَّ   [ ص:  169 ] آيَاتِ  هَذَا الْكِتَابِ فُصِّلَتْ مِنْ عِنْدِ الْحَكِيمِ  الْخَبِيرِ لِأَجْلِ  أَنْ يُعْبَدَ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ ، سَوَاءٌ قُلْنَا  إِنَّ " أَنْ " هِيَ  الْمُفَسِّرَةُ ، أَوْ أَنَّ الْمَصْدَرَ  الْمُنْسَبِكَ مِنْهَا وَمِنْ  صِلَتِهَا مَفْعُولٌ مِنْ أَجْلِهِ ;  لِأَنَّ ضَابِطَ " أَنْ "  الْمُفَسِّرَةَ أَنْ يَكُونَ مَا قَبْلَهَا  مُتَضَمِّنًا مَعْنَى الْقَوْلِ  ، وَلَا يَكُونُ فِيهِ حُرُوفُ الْقَوْلِ .  

وَوَجْهُهُ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ أَنَّ قَوْلَهُ : أُحْكِمَتْ آيَاتُهُ ثُمَّ فُصِّلَتْ     [ 11 \ 1 ] ، فِيهِ مَعْنَى قَوْلِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى لِذَلِكَ   الْإِحْكَامِ وَالتَّفْصِيلِ دُونَ حُرُوفِ الْقَوْلِ ، فَيَكُونُ   تَفْسِيرُ ذَلِكَ هُوَ : أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا اللَّهَ   . 

وَأَمَّا عَلَى الْقَوْلِ بِأَنَّ الْمَصْدَرَ الْمُنْسَبِكَ مِنْ " أَنْ "   وَصِلَتِهَا مَفْعُولٌ لَهُ ، فَالْأَمْرُ وَاضِحٌ ، فَمَعْنَى الْآيَةِ :   أَنَّ حَاصِل تَفْصِيلِ الْقُرْآنِ هُوَ أَنْ يُعْبَدَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى   وَحْدَهُ وَلَا يُشْرَكَ بِهِ شَيْءٌ ، وَنَظِيرُ هَذَا الْمَعْنَى   قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى فِي سُورَةِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ : قُلْ إِنَّمَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ     [ 21 \ 108 ] ، وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ لَفْظَةَ " إِنَّمَا " مِنْ صِيَغِ   الْحَصْرِ ، فَكَأَنَّ جَمِيعَ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ مُنْحَصِرٌ فِي   مَعْنَى " لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ " وَقَدْ ذَكَرْنَا فِي كِتَابِنَا "   دَفْعُ إِيهَامِ الِاضْطِرَابِ عَنْ آيَاتِ الْكِتَابِ " أَنَّ حَصْرَ   الْوَحْيِ فِي آيَةِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ هَذِهِ فِي تَوْحِيدِ الْعِبَادَةِ   حَصْرٌ لَهُ فِي أَصْلِهِ الْأَعْظَمِ الَّذِي يَرْجِعُ إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ   الْفُرُوعِ ; لِأَنَّ شَرَائِعَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ كُلِّهِمْ دَاخِلَةٌ فِي   ضِمْنِ مَعْنَى " لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ " لِأَنَّ مَعْنَاهَا خَلْعُ   جَمِيعِ الْمَعْبُودَاتِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا فِي جَمِيعِ   أَنْوَاعِ الْعِبَادَاتِ ، وَإِفْرَادِهِ جَلَّ وَعَلَا وَحْدَهُ بِجَمِيعِ   أَنْوَاعِ الْعِبَادَاتِ ، فَيَدْخُلُ فِي ذَلِكَ جَمِيعُ الْأَوَامِرِ   وَالنَّوَاهِي الْقَوْلِيَّةِ ، وَالْفِعْلِيَّة  ِ ، وَالِاعْتِقَادِ  يَّةِ .   

وَالْآيَاتُ الدَّالَّةُ عَلَى أَنَّ إِرْسَالَ الرُّسُلِ ، وَإِنْزَالَ   الْكُتُبِ لِأَجْلِ أَنْ يُعْبَدَ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ كَثِيرَةٌ جِدًّا ،   كَقَوْلِهِ : وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَسُولًا أَنِ اُعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ   [ 16 \ 36 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلَّا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدُونِ   [ 21 \ 25 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : وَاسْأَلْ مَنْ أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رُسُلِنَا أَجَعَلْنَا مِنْ دُونِ الرَّحْمَنِ آلِهَةً يُعْبَدُونَ   [ 43 \ 45 ] إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

وَقَدْ أَشَرْنَا إِلَى هَذَا الْبَحْثِ فِي " سُورَةِ الْفَاتِحَةِ "   وَسَنَسْتَقْصِي الْكَلَامَ عَلَيْهِ - إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى - فِي "   سُورَةِ النَّاسِ " لِتَكُونَ خَاتِمَةَ هَذَا الْكِتَابِ الْمُبَارَكِ   حُسْنَى .
قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَأَنِ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعًا حَسَنًا إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى   . 

هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ الْكَرِيمَةُ تَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ الِاسْتِغْفَارَ وَالتَّوْبَةَ إِلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى مِنَ الذُّنُوبِ سَبَبٌ   لِأَنْ يُمَتِّعَ اللَّهُ مَنْ فَعَلَ ذَلِكَ مَتَاعًا حَسَنًا إِلَى   أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى ; لِأَنَّهُ رَتَّبَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى الِاسْتِغْفَارِ   وَالتَّوْبَةِ تَرْتِيبَ الْجَزَاءِ   [ ص: 170 ] عَلَى شَرْطِهِ . 

وَالظَّاهِرُ أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْمَتَاعِ الْحَسَنِ : سَعَةُ الرِّزْقِ ،   وَرَغَدُ الْعَيْشِ ، وَالْعَافِيَةُ فِي الدُّنْيَا ، وَأَنَّ  الْمُرَادَ  بِالْأَجَلِ الْمُسَمَّى : الْمَوْتُ ، وَيَدُلُّ لِذَلِكَ  قَوْلُهُ  تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ السُّورَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ عَنْ نَبِيِّهِ هُودٍ  عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَى نَبِيِّنَا الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ : وَيَا   قَوْمِ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُرْسِلِ   السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِدْرَارًا وَيَزِدْكُمْ قُوَّةً إِلَى قُوَّتِكُمْ   [ 11 \ 52 ] ، وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى عَنْ " نُوحٍ " : فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا يُرْسِلِ   السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِدْرَارًا وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ   وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ أَنْهَارًا   [ 71 \ 10 - 12 ] ، وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحًا مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّ  هُ حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً الْآيَةَ [ 16 \ 97 ] ، وَقَوْلُهُ : وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْقُرَى آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا لَفَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ بَرَكَاتٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ الْآيَةَ [ 7 \ 96 ] ، وَقَوْلُهُ : وَلَوْ   أَنَّهُمْ أَقَامُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ   إِلَيْهِمْ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لَأَكَلُوا مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ وَمِنْ تَحْتِ   أَرْجُلِهِمْ   [ 5 \ 66 ] ، وَقَوْلُهُ : وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ   [ 65 \ 2 ، 3 ] ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ .
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (124)
سُورَةُ هُودٍ  (2)
صـ 171 إلى صـ 175

قوله تعالى : ألا إنهم يثنون صدورهم ليستخفوا منه ألا حين يستغشون ثيابهم يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون إنه عليم بذات الصدور   . 

يبين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه لا يخفى عليه شيء ، وأن السر   كالعلانية عنده ، فهو عالم بما تنطوي عليه الضمائر وما يعلن وما يسر ،   والآيات المبينة لهذا كثيرة جدا ، كقوله : ولقد خلقنا الإنسان ونعلم ما توسوس به نفسه ونحن أقرب إليه من حبل الوريد   [ 50 \ 16 ] ، وقوله جل وعلا : واعلموا أن الله يعلم ما في أنفسكم فاحذروه وقوله : فلنقصن عليهم بعلم وما كنا غائبين   [ 7 \ 7 ] ، وقوله : وما   تكون في شأن وما تتلو منه من قرآن ولا تعملون من عمل إلا كنا عليكم شهودا   إذ تفيضون فيه وما يعزب عن ربك من مثقال ذرة في الأرض ولا في السماء الآية [ 10 \ 61 ] ، ولا تقلب ورقة من المصحف الكريم إلا وجدت فيها آية بهذا المعنى . 

تنبيه مهم 

اعلم أن الله تبارك وتعالى ما أنزل من السماء إلى الأرض واعظا أكبر ، ولا   زاجرا أعظم مما تضمنته هذه الآيات الكريمة وأمثالها في القرآن ، من أنه   تعالى عالم بكل ما يعمله خلقه ، رقيب عليهم ، ليس بغائب عما يفعلون ، وضرب   العلماء لهذا الواعظ الأكبر ، والزاجر الأعظم مثلا ليصير به كالمحسوس ،   فقالوا : لو فرضنا أن ملكا قتالا للرجال ،   [ ص:  171 ] سفاكا  للدماء ، شديد البطش والنكال على من انتهك حرمته ظلما ،  وسيافه قائم على  رأسه ، والنطع مبسوط للقتل ، والسيف يقطر دما ، وحول هذا  الملك الذي هذه  صفته جواريه وأزواجه وبناته ، فهل ترى أن أحدا من الحاضرين  يهم بريبة أو  بحرام يناله من بنات ذلك الملك وأزواجه ، وهو ينظر إليه  عالم بأنه مطلع  عليه ؟ ! لا ، وكلا ! بل جميع الحاضرين يكونون خائفين ،  وجلة قلوبهم ،  خاشعة عيونهم ، ساكنة جوارحهم خوفا من بطش ذلك الملك . 

ولا شك " ولله المثل الأعلى " أن رب السموات والأرض جل وعلا أشد علما ،   وأعظم مراقبة ، وأشد بطشا ، وأعظم نكالا وعقوبة من ذلك الملك ، وحماه في   أرضه محارمه ، فإذا لاحظ الإنسان الضعيف أن ربه جل وعلا ليس بغائب عنه ،   وأنه مطلع على كل ما يقول وما يفعل وما ينوي لان قلبه ، وخشي الله تعالى ،   وأحسن عمله لله جل وعلا . 

ومن أسرار هذه الموعظة الكبرى أن الله تبارك وتعالى صرح بأن الحكمة التي   خلق الخلق من أجلها هي أن يبتليهم أيهم أحسن عملا ، ولم يقل : أيهم أكثر   عملا ، فالابتلاء في إحسان العمل ، كما قال تعالى في هذه السورة الكريمة : وهو الذي خلق السماوات والأرض في ستة أيام وكان عرشه على الماء ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا الآية [ 11 \ 7 ] . 

وقال في الملك : الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور   [ 67 \ 2 ] . 

ولا شك أن العاقل إذا علم أن الحكمة التي خلق من أجلها هي أن يبتلى - أي يختبر بإحسان العمل - فإنه يهتم كل الاهتمام بالطريق الموصلة لنجاحه في هذا الاختبار ، ولهذه الحكمة الكبرى سأل جبريل  النبي   صلى الله عليه وسلم عن هذا ليعلمه لأصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال :   " أخبرني عن الإحسان " أي وهو الذي خلق الخلق لأجل الاختبار فيه ، فبين   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الطريق إلى ذلك هي هذا الواعظ ، والزاجر   الأكبر الذي هو مراقبة الله تعالى ، والعلم بأنه لا يخفى عليه شيء مما يفعل   خلقه ، فقال له : " الإحسان أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه ، فإن لم تكن تراه   فإنه يراك " . 

واختلف العلماء في المراد بقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة ألا إنهم يثنون صدورهم   [ 11 \ 5 ] ، وقوله : يستغشون ثيابهم   [ 11 \ 5 ] ، وفي مرجع الضمير في قوله : منه [ 11 \ 5 ] . 

 [ ص: 172 ] فقال بعض العلماء : معنى يثنون صدورهم     [ 11 \ 5 ] يزورون عن الحق ، وينحرفون عنه ; لأن من أقبل على الشيء   استقبله بصدره ، ومن ازور عنه وانحرف ثنى عنه صدره ، وطوى عنه كشحه . بهذا   فسره الزمخشري في الكشاف . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : وهذا المعنى معروف في كلام العرب ، فهم يعبرون   باعوجاج الصدر عن العدول عن الشيء والميل عنه ، ويعبرون بإقامة الصدر عن   القصد إلى الشيء وعدم الميل عنه . 

فمن الأول قول ذي الرمة غيلان بن عقبة العدوي عدي الرباب    : 


**خليلي عوجا بارك الله فيكما على دار مي  من صدور الركائب     تكن عوجة يجزيكما الله عنده 
بها الأجر أو تقضى ذمامة صاحب* *يعني : اثنيا صدور الركائب إلى دار مي    . 

ومن الثاني قول الشنفرى    : 


**أقيموا بني أمي صدور مطيكم     فإني إلى قوم سواكم لأميل 
**وقول الآخر : 


**أقول لأم زنباع أقيمي     صدور العيش شطر بني تميم 
**وقيل : نزلت هذه الآية الكريمة في الأخنس بن شريق الثقفي  حليف بني زهرة    . 

كان حلو المنطق ، يلقى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بما يحب وينطوي له بقلبه على ما يسوء . 

وقيل : نزلت في بعض المنافقين ، كان إذا مر بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثنى   صدره وظهره ، وطوطأ رأسه وغطى وجهه لكيلا يراه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   فيدعوه إلى الإيمان ، حكي معناه عن  عبد الله بن شداد    . 

وعن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما أنها نزلت في قوم كانوا يكرهون أن يجامعوا أو يتغوطوا وليس بينهم وبين السماء حجاب ، يستحيون من الله . 

وقال بعض العلماء : معنى يستغشون ثيابهم   [ 11 \ 5 ] ، يغطون رءوسهم لأجل كراهتهم استماع كلام الله ، كقوله تعالى عن نوح    : وإني كلما دعوتهم لتغفر لهم جعلوا أصابعهم في آذانهم واستغشوا ثيابهم الآية [ 71 \ 7 ] . 

وقيل : كانوا إذا عملوا سوءا ثنوا صدورهم وغطوا رءوسهم ، يظنون أنهم إن فعلوا   [ ص: 173 ] ذلك أخفوا به عملهم على الله جل وعلا ، ويدل لهذا الوجه قوله تعالى : ليستخفوا منه الآية [ 11 \ 5 ] . 

وقرأ  ابن عباس  هذه  الآية الكريمة : ألا  إنهم تثنوني صدورهم [ 11 \ 5 ] ، وتثنوني مضارع  اثنونى ، ووزنه افعوعل من  الثني كما تقول احلولى من الحلاوة و صدورهم في  قراءة  ابن عباس  بالرفع   فاعل : تثنوني ، والضمير في قوله منه عائد إلى الله تعالى في أظهر  القولين  ، وقيل : راجع إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم كما مر في الأقوال في  الآية .
قوله تعالى : وهو الذي خلق السماوات والأرض في ستة أيام وكان عرشه على الماء ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا ،   صرح في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه خلق السماوات والأرض لحكمة ابتلاء الخلق ،   ولم يخلقهما عبثا ولا باطلا ، ونزه نفسه تعالى عن ذلك ، وصرح بأن من ظن  ذلك  فهو من الذين كفروا وهددهم بالنار ، قال تعالى : وما خلقنا السماء والأرض وما بينهما باطلا ذلك ظن الذين كفروا فويل للذين كفروا من النار   [ 38 \ 27 ] ، وقال تعالى : أفحسبتم أنما خلقناكم عبثا وأنكم إلينا لا ترجعون فتعالى الله الملك الحق لا إله إلا هو رب العرش الكريم   [ 23 \ 115 ، 116 ] ، وقال وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون   [ 51 \ 56 ] ، وقال : الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا   [ 67 \ 2 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : ولئن أخرنا عنهم العذاب إلى أمة معدودة الآية ، المراد بالأمة هنا : المدة من الزمن ، ونظيره قوله تعالى : وقال الذي نجا منهما وادكر بعد أمة ، أي : تذكر بعد مدة . 

تنبيه 

استعمل لفظ " الأمة " في القرآن أربعة استعمالات : 

الأول : هو ما ذكرنا هنا من استعمال الأمة في البرهة من الزمن . 

الثاني : استعمالها في الجماعة من الناس ، وهو الاستعمال الغالب ، كقوله وجد عليه أمة من الناس يسقون الآية [ 28 \ 23 ] ، وقوله : ولكل أمة رسول الآية [ 10 \ 47 ] ، وقوله كان الناس أمة الآية [ 2 \ 213 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

الثالث : استعمال " الأمة " في الرجل المقتدى به ، كقوله : إن إبراهيم كان أمة  [ ص: 174 ] الآية [ 16 \ 120 ] . 

الرابع : استعمال " الأمة " في الشريعة والطريقة ، كقوله : إنا وجدنا آباءنا على أمة الآية [ 43 \ 22 ] ، وقوله : إن هذه أمتكم أمة واحدة الآية [ 23 \ 52 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : من كان يريد الحياة الدنيا وزينتها نوف إليهم أعمالهم فيها وهم فيها لا يبخسون   . 

صرح تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن من عمل عملا يريد به الحياة الدنيا أعطاه جزاء عمله في الدنيا ، وليس له في الآخرة إلا النار . 

ونظير هذه الآية قوله تعالى في سورة الشورى : ومن كان يريد حرث الدنيا نؤته منها وما له في الآخرة من نصيب   [ 42 \ 20 ] ، ولكنه تعالى يبين في " سورة بني إسرائيل    " تعليق ذلك على مشيئته جل وعلا بقوله : من كان يريد العاجلة عجلنا له فيها ما نشاء لمن نريد الآية   [ 17 \ 18 ] ، وقد أوضحنا هذه المسألة غاية الإيضاح في كتابنا " دفع  إيهام  الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " في الكلام على هذه الآية الكريمة ، ولذلك   اختصرناها هنا .
قوله تعالى : ومن يكفر به من الأحزاب فالنار موعده ،   صرح تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن هذا القرآن لا يكفر به أحد كائنا من   كان إلا دخل النار . وهو صريح في عموم رسالة نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم  إلى  جميع الخلق ، والآيات الدالة على ذلك كثيرة ، كقوله تعالىوأوحي إلي هذا القرآن لأنذركم به ومن بلغ   [ 6 \ 19 ] ، وقوله : تبارك الذي نزل الفرقان على عبده ليكون للعالمين نذيرا   [ 25 \ 1 ] ، وقوله : وما أرسلناك إلا كافة للناس الآية [ 34 \ 28 ] وقوله : قل ياأيها الناس إني رسول الله إليكم جميعا الآية [ 7 \ 158
قوله تعالى : فلا تك في مرية منه إنه الحق من ربك الآية   ، نهى الله جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة عن الشك في هذا القرآن العظيم ،   وصرح أنه الحق من الله ، والآيات الموضحة لهذا المعنى كثيرة جدا ، كقوله :  الم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه الآية [ 2 \ 1 ، 2 ] ، وقوله : الم تنزيل الكتاب لا ريب فيه من رب العالمين ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات ، والمرية : الشك .
قوله تعالى : ولكن أكثر الناس لا يؤمنون ، صرح تعالى   [ ص: 175 ] في هذه الآية الكريمة بأن أكثر الناس لا يؤمنون ، وبين ذلك أيضا في مواضع كثيرة ، كقوله وما أكثر الناس ولو حرصت بمؤمنين   [ 12 \ 103 ] ، وقوله وإن تطع أكثر من في الأرض يضلوك   [ 6 \ 116 ] ، وقوله : ولقد ضل قبلهم أكثر الأولين   [ 37 \ 71 ] ، وقوله : إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين   [ 26 \ 8 ، 67 ، 103 ، 121 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : يضاعف لهم العذاب الآية   ، بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الكفار الذين يصدون الناس عن سبيل   الله ويبغونها عوجا يضاعف لهم العذاب يوم القيامة ; لأنهم يعذبون على   ضلالهم ، ويعذبون أيضا على إضلالهم غيرهم ، كما أوضحه تعالى بقوله : الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله زدناهم عذابا فوق العذاب بما كانوا يفسدون   [ 16 \ 88 ] . 

وبين في موضع آخر أن العذاب يضاعف للأتباع والمتبوعين ، وهو قوله في الأعراف حتى إذا اداركوا فيها جميعا قالت أخراهم لأولاهم ربنا هؤلاء أضلونا فآتهم عذابا ضعفا من النار قال لكل ضعف الآية [ 7 \ 38 ] ، قوله تعالى : ما كانوا يستطيعون السمع وما كانوا يبصرون ، في هذه الآية الكريمة للعلماء أوجه ، بعضها يشهد له القرآن : 

الأول وهو اختيار  ابن جرير الطبري  في تفسيره ، ونقله عن  ابن عباس  وقتادة    : أن معنى ما كانوا يستطيعون السمع الآية   [ 11 \ 20 ] : أنهم لا يستطيعون أن يسمعوا الحق سماع منتفع ، ولا أن   يبصروه إبصار مهتد ; لاشتغالهم بالكفر الذي كانوا عليه مقيمين عن استعمال   جوارحهم في طاعة الله تعالى ، وقد كانت لهم أسماع وأبصار . 

ويدل لهذا قوله تعالى : وجعلنا لهم سمعا وأبصارا وأفئدة فما أغنى عنهم سمعهم ولا أبصارهم ولا أفئدتهم من شيء إذ كانوا يجحدون بآيات الله الآية [ 46 \ 26 ] . 

الثاني وهو أظهرها عندي : أن عدم الاستطاعة المذكور في الآية إنما هو للختم   الذي ختم الله على قلوبهم وأسماعهم ، والغشاوة التي جعل على أبصارهم . 

ويشهد لهذا القول قوله تعالى : ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة   [ 2 \ 7 ] ، وقوله : إنا جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقرا ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات .
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (125)
سُورَةُ هُودٍ  (3)
صـ 176 إلى صـ 180

*
وذلك الختم والأكنة على القلوب جزاء من الله تعالى لهم على مبادرتهم إلى الكفر   [ ص: 176 ] وتكذيب الرسل باختيارهم ومشيئتهم كما دلت عليه آيات كثيرة كقوله : بل طبع الله عليها بكفرهم   [ 4 \ 155 ] ، وقوله فلما زاغوا أزاغ الله قلوبهم   [ 61 \ 5 ] ، وقوله في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا الآية [ 2 \ 10 ] ، وقوله : وأما الذين في قلوبهم مرض فزادتهم رجسا إلى رجسهم الآية [ 9 \ 125 ] ، وقوله ونقلب أفئدتهم وأبصارهم كما لم يؤمنوا به أول مرة الآية [ 6 \ 110 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

الثالث : أن المعنى : ما كانوا يستطيعون السمع ، أي : لشدة كراهيتهم لكلام   الرسل ، على عادة العرب في قولهم : لا أستطيع أن أسمع كذا : إذا كان شديد   الكراهية والبغض له ، ويشهد لهذا القول قوله تعالى : وإذا تتلى عليهم آياتنا بينات تعرف في وجوه الذين كفروا المنكر يكادون يسطون بالذين يتلون عليهم آياتنا   [ 22 \ 72 ] ، وقوله تعالى وقال الذين كفروا لا تسمعوا لهذا القرآن الآية [ 41 \ 26 ] ، وقوله وإني كلما دعوتهم لتغفر لهم جعلوا أصابعهم في آذانهم   . 

الرابع : أن " ما " مصدرية ظرفية ، أي يضاعف لهم العذاب مدة كونهم يستطيعون أن يسمعوا ويبصروا ، أي يضاعف لهم العذاب دائما . 

الخامس : أن " ما " مصدرية في محل نصب بنزع الخافض ، أي يضاعف لهم العذاب   بسبب كونهم يستطيعون السمع والإبصار في دار الدنيا ، وتركوا الحق مع أنهم   يستطيعون إدراكه بأسماعهم وأبصارهم ، وقد قدمنا في سورة النساء قول  الأخفش الأصغر  بأن النصب بنزع الخافض مقيس مطلقا عند أمن اللبس . 

السادس : أن قوله : ما كانوا يستطيعون السمع وما كانوا يبصرون   [ 11 \ 20 ] من صفة الأصنام التي اتخذوها أولياء من دون الله ، فيكون متصلا بقوله وما كان لهم من دون الله من أولياء   [ 11 \ 20 ] وتكون جملة يضاعف لهم العذاب     [ 11 \ 20 ] اعتراضية ، وتقرير المعنى على هذا القول : وما كان لهم من   دون الله من أولياء ما كانوا يستطيعون السمع وما كانوا يبصرون ، أي الأصنام   التي اتخذوها أولياء من دون الله ، وما لا يسمع ولا يبصر لا يصح أن يكون   وليا لأحد . 

ويشهد لمعنى هذا القول قوله تعالى في " الأعراف " : ألهم أرجل يمشون بها أم لهم أيد يبطشون بها أم لهم أعين يبصرون بها أم لهم آذان يسمعون بها الآية [ 7 \ 195 ] ، ونحوها من الآيات . 

وقد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك : أن الآية الكريمة قد تكون فيها أقوال ،   [ ص: 177 ] وكلها يشهد له قرآن فنذكر الجميع ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : مثل الفريقين كالأعمى والأصم والبصير والسميع الآية . 

ضرب الله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة المثل للكافر بالأعمى والأصم ، وضرب   المثل للمؤمن بالسميع والبصير ، وبين أنهما لا يستويان ، ولا يستوي الأعمى   والبصير ، ولا يستوي الأصم والسميع ، وأوضح هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة : 

قوله : وما يستوي الأعمى والبصير ولا الظلمات ولا النور ولا الظل ولا الحرور وما يستوي الأحياء ولا الأموات إن الله يسمع من يشاء وما أنت بمسمع من في القبور إن أنت إلا نذير   [ 35 \ 19 - 23 ] . 

وقوله : أفمن يعلم أنما أنزل إليك من ربك الحق كمن هو أعمى الآية [ 13 \ 19 ] . 

وقوله : إنك لا تسمع الموتى ولا تسمع الصم الدعاء إذا ولوا مدبرين   [ 27 \ 80 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : وما نراك اتبعك إلا الذين هم أراذلنا بادي الرأي   . 

ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الملأ من قوم نوح  قالوا   له : ما نراك اتبعك منا إلا الأسافل والأراذل ، وذكر في سورة الشعراء أن   اتباع الأراذل له في زعمهم مانع لهم من اتباعه بقوله : قالوا أنؤمن لك واتبعك الأرذلون   [ 26 \ 111 ] . 

وبين في هذه السورة الكريمة أن نوحا  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام أبى أن يطرد أولئك المؤمنين الذين اتبعوه بقوله : وما أنا بطارد الذين آمنوا إنهم ملاقو ربهم ولكني أراكم قوما تجهلون ويا قوم من ينصرني من الله إن طردتهم الآية [ 11 \ 29 ، 30 ] ، وذكر تعالى عنه ذلك في الشعراء أيضا بقوله : إن حسابهم إلا على ربي لو تشعرون وما أنا بطارد المؤمنين   .
قوله تعالى : قال يا قوم أرأيتم إن كنت على بينة من ربي وآتاني رحمة من عنده فعميت عليكم أنلزمكموها وأنتم لها كارهون   . 

ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة عن نبيه نوح    : أنه قال لقومه : أرأيتم [ 11 \ 28 ] ، أي : أخبروني إن كنت على بينة من ربي     [ 11 \ 28 ] ، أي : على يقين ونبوة صادقة لا شك فيها ، وأعطاني رحمة منه   مما أوحى إلي من التوحيد والهدى ، فخفي ذلك كله عليكم ، ولم تعتقدوا أنه  حق  ، أيمكنني أن ألزمكم به ، وأجبر قلوبكم على الانقياد والإذعان لتلك  البينة  التي تفضل الله علي بها ، ورحمني بإيتائها ، والحال أنكم كارهون  لذلك ؟  يعني ليس بيدي توفيقكم إلى الهدى وإن كان واضحا جليا لا   [ ص: 178 ] لبس فيه ، إن لم يهدكم الله جل وعلا إليه . 

وهذا المعنى صرح به جل وعلا عن نوح أيضا في هذه السورة الكريمة بقوله : ولا ينفعكم نصحي إن أردت أن أنصح لكم إن كان الله يريد أن يغويكم هو ربكم الآية [ 11 \ 34 ] .
قوله تعالى : ويا قوم لا أسألكم عليه مالا إن أجري إلا على الله الآية . 

ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة عن نبيه نوح  عليه   وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام : أنه أخبر قومه أنه لا يسألهم مالا في مقابلة   ما جاءهم به من الوحي والهدى ، بل يبذل لهم ذلك الخير العظيم مجانا من  غير  أخذ أجرة في مقابله . 

وبين في آيات كثيرة أن ذلك هو شأن الرسل عليهم صلوات الله وسلامه ، كقوله في " سبإ " عن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم : قل ما سألتكم من أجر فهو لكم إن أجري إلا على الله الآية [ 34 \ 47 ] . 

وقوله فيه أيضا في آخر " سورة ص " : قل ما أسألكم عليه من أجر وما أنا من المتكلفين   [ 38 \ 86 ] . 

وقوله في " الطور " ، و " القلم " : أم تسألهم أجرا فهم من مغرم مثقلون   [ 52 \ 40 ] [ 68 \ 46 ] . 

وقوله في " الفرقان " : قل ما أسألكم عليه من أجر إلا من شاء أن يتخذ إلى ربه سبيلا   [ 25 \ 57 ] . 

وقوله في " الأنعام " : قل لا أسألكم عليه أجرا إن هو إلا ذكرى للعالمين   [ 6 \ 90 ] . 

وقوله عن هود في " سورة هود    " : ياقوم لا أسألكم عليه أجرا إن أجري إلا على الذي فطرني الآية [ 11 \ 51 ] . 

وقوله في " الشعراء " عن نوح  ، وهود  ، وصالح  ، ولوط  ، وشعيب  عليهم وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام : وما أسألكم عليه من أجر إن أجري إلا على رب العالمين   [ 26 \ 109 ] . 

وقوله تعالى عن رسل القرية المذكورة في " يس " : اتبعوا المرسلين اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا الآية [ 36 \ 20 ، 21 ] . 

وقد بينا وجه الجمع بين هذه الآيات المذكورة وبين قوله تعالى :   [ ص: 179 ] قل لا أسألكم عليه أجرا إلا المودة في القربى في كتابنا " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " في " سورة سبإ " في الكلام على قوله تعالى قل ما سألتكم من أجر فهو لكم   [ 34 \ 47 ] . 

ويؤخذ من هذه الآيات الكريمة : أن الواجب على أتباع الرسل من العلماء   وغيرهم أن يبذلوا ما عندهم من العلم مجانا من غير أخذ عوض على ذلك ، وأنه   لا ينبغي أخذ الأجرة على تعليم كتاب الله تعالى ، ولا على تعليم العقائد   والحلال والحرام . 

ويعتضد ذلك بأحاديث تدل على نحوه ، فمن ذلك ما رواه  ابن ماجه  ، والبيهقي  ،  والروياني  في مسنده ، عن  أبي بن كعب  رضي   الله عنه ، قال : علمت رجلا القرآن ، فأهدى لي قوسا ، فذكرت ذلك للنبي  صلى  الله عليه وسلم فقال : " إن أخذتها أخذت قوسا من نار " ، فرددتها   . 

قال البيهقي  ،  وابن عبد البر  في هذا الحديث : هو منقطع ، أي بين عطية الكلاعي  ،  وأبي بن كعب  ، وكذلك قال المزي    . 

وتعقبه ابن حجر  بأن عطية  ولد في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

وأعله  ابن القطان  بأن راويه عن عطية  المذكور هو عبد الرحمن بن سلم  وهو مجهول . 

وقال فيه ابن حجر  في التقريب : شامي مجهول . 

وقال الشوكاني  في نيل الأوطار : وله طرق عن أبي . قال  ابن القطان    : لا يثبت منها شيء . قال الحافظ : وفيما قاله نظر . 

وذكر المزي  في الأطراف له طرقا ، منها : أن الذي أقرأه أبي هو  الطفيل بن عمرو  ، ويشهد له ما أخرجه  الطبراني  في الأوسط عن  الطفيل بن عمرو الدوسي  قال : أقرأني  أبي بن كعب  القرآن ، فأهديت له قوسا ، فغدا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد تقلدها ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " تقلدها من جهنم " الحديث ، وقال الشوكاني  أيضا : وفي الباب عن معاذ  عند الحاكم  ،  والبزار  بنحو حديث أبي ، وعن  أبي الدرداء  عند الدارمي  بإسناد على شرط مسلم  بنحوه أيضا . 

ومن ذلك ما رواه أبو داود  ،  وابن ماجه  ، عن  عبادة بن الصامت  رضي الله عنه ، قال : علمت ناسا من أهل الصفة  الكتاب   والقرآن ، فأهدى إلي رجل منهم قوسا ، فقلت ليست بمال ، وأرمي عنها في  سبيل  الله عز وجل ، لآتين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلأسألنه ، فأتيته  ،  فقلت : يا رسول الله ، أهدى إلي رجل قوسا ممن كنت أعلمه الكتاب ،  والقرآن ،  وليست بمال ، وأرمي عليها في سبيل الله ؟ فقال : " إن كنت تحب  أن تطوق  طوقا من نار فاقبلها " ، وفي إسناده  المغيرة بن زياد الموصلي  ، قال الشوكاني    : وثقه  وكيع  ،  ويحيى بن معين  ، وتكلم فيه جماعة . 

 [ ص: 180 ] وقال  الإمام أحمد    : ضعيف الحديث ، حدث بأحاديث مناكير ، وكل حديث رفعه فهو منكر ، وقال  أبو زرعة الرازي    : لا يحتج بحديثه . اهـ . وقال فيه ابن حجر  في التقريب :  المغيرة بن زياد البجلي أبو هشام - أو هاشم - الموصلي  صدوق له أوهام ، وهذا الحديث رواه أبو داود  من طريق أخرى ليس فيها المغيرة  المذكور ، حدثنا  عمرو بن عثمان  ، وكثير بن عبيد  ، قالا : ثنا  بقية  ، حدثني بشر بن عبد الله بن بشار  ، قال عمرو    : وحدثني  عبادة بن نسي  ، عن  جنادة بن أبي أمية  ، عن  عبادة بن الصامت  نحو   هذا الخبر ، والأول أتم ، فقلت : ما ترى فيها يا رسول الله ؟ فقال : "   جمرة بين كتفيك تقلدتها " ، أو " تعلقتها " اهـ منه بلفظه ، وفي سند هذه   الرواية  بقية بن الوليد  وقد تكلم فيه جماعة ، ووثقه آخرون إذا روى عن الثقات ، وهو من رجال مسلم  ، وأخرج له  البخاري  تعليقا . 

وقال فيه ابن حجر  في "  التقريب " : صدوق ،  كثير التدليس عن الضعفاء ، والظاهر أن أعدل الأقوال فيه  أنه إن صرح  بالسماع عن الثقات فلا بأس به ، مع أن حديثه هذا معتضد بما  تقدم وبما  سيأتي إن شاء الله تعالى . 

ومن ذلك ما رواه  الإمام أحمد  ،  والترمذي  ، عن  عمران بن حصين  رضي الله عنهما ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :   " اقرءوا القرآن واسألوا الله به ، فإن من بعدكم قوما يقرءون القرآن يسألون به الناس " ، قال الترمذي  في هذا الحديث : ليس إسناده بذلك . 

ومنها ما رواه أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا  وهب بن بقية  ، أخبرنا خالد  ، عن حميد الأعرج  ، عن  محمد بن المنكدر  ، عن  جابر بن عبد الله  قال : خرج   علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن نقرأ القرآن ، وفينا الأعرابي ،   والأعجمي : فقال : " اقرءوا فكل حسن ، وسيجيء أقوام يقيمونه كما يقام  القدح  يتعجلونه ولا يتأجلونه " حدثنا أحمد بن صالح  ، حدثنا  عبد الله بن وهب  ، أخبرني عمر  ،  وابن لهيعة  ، عن  بكر بن سوادة  ، عن وفاء بن شريح الصدفي  ، عن  سهل بن سعد الساعدي  قال : خرج   علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن نقتري فقال : " الحمد لله ،  كتاب  الله واحد ، وفيكم الأحمر ، وفيكم الأبيض ، وفيكم الأسود ، اقرءوا  قبل أن  يقرأه أقوام يقيمونه كما يقوم السهم يتعجل أجره ولا يتأجله " اهـ . 

ومنها ما رواه  الإمام أحمد  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن شبل  ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " اقرءوا القرآن ولا تغلوا فيه ولا تجفوا عنه ولا تأكلوا به ولا تستكثروا به " ، قال الشوكاني  رحمه الله في " نيل الأوطار " في هذا الحديث : قال في مجمع الزوائد : رجال أحمد  ثقات .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (126)
سُورَةُ هُودٍ  (4)
صـ 181 إلى صـ 185
*

ومنها ما أخرجه الأثرم  في سننه عن أبي رضي الله عنه قال : كنت أختلف إلى رجل مسن قد أصابته علة ، قد احتبس في بيته أقرئه القرآن ، فيؤتى بطعام لا آكل مثله بالمدينة  ،   [ ص:  181 ] فحاك  في نفسي شيء فذكرته للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : " إن كان  ذلك الطعام  طعامه وطعام أهله فكل منه ، وإن كان يتحفك به فلا تأكله " ا هـ بواسطة نقل  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " والشوكاني  في " نيل الأوطار " . 

فهذه الأدلة ونحوها تدل على أن تعليم القرآن والمسائل الدينية لا يجوز أخذ الأجرة عليه . 

وممن قال بهذا :  الإمام أحمد  في إحدى الروايتين ، وأبو حنيفة  ،  والضحاك بن قيس  ، وعطاء    . 

وكره  الزهري  ، وإسحاق  تعليم القرآن بأجر . 

وقال عبد الله بن شقيق    : هذه الرغف التي يأخذها المعلمون من السحت . 

وممن كره أجرة التعليم مع الشرط : الحسن  ،  وابن سيرين  ،  وطاوس  ،  والشعبي  ، والنخعي  ، قاله في " المغني " ، وقال : إن ظاهر كلام  الإمام أحمد  جواز أخذ المعلم ما أعطيه من غير شرط . 

وذهب أكثر أهل العلم إلى جواز أخذ الأجرة على تعليم القرآن ، وهو مذهب مالك  ،  والشافعي    . 

وممن رخص في أجور المعلمين :  أبو قلابة  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وابن المنذر    . 

ونقل أبو طالب  عن أحمد  أنه   قال : التعليم أحب إلي من أن يتوكل لهؤلاء السلاطين ، ومن أن يتوكل لرجل   من عامة الناس في ضيعة ، ومن أن يستدين ويتجر لعله لا يقدر على الوفاء   فيلقى الله تعالى بأمانات الناس ، التعليم أحب إلي . 

وهذا يدل على أن منعه منه في موضع منعه للكراهة لا للتحريم ، قاله  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " . 

واحتج أهل هذا القول بأدلة ، منها ما رواه الشيخان ، وغيرهما من حديث  سهل بن سعد الساعدي  رضي الله عنه : أن   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جاءته امرأة ، فقالت : يا رسول الله ، إني قد   وهبت نفسي لك ، فقامت قياما طويلا ، فقام رجل فقال : يا رسول الله ،   زوجنيها إن لم يكن لك بها حاجة ؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم " هل عندك من شيء   تصدقها إياه ؟ " ، فقال : ما عندي إلا إزاري ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه   وسلم : 

" إن أعطيتها إزارك جلست لا إزار لك " ، فالتمس شيئا . فقال : ما أجد شيئا ،   فقال : " التمس ولو خاتما من حديد " ، فالتمس فلم يجد شيئا ، فقال له   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " هل معك من القرآن شيء ؟ " قال نعم ، سورة كذا   وكذا يسميها ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " قد   [ ص: 182 ] زوجتكها بما معك من القرآن " ، وفي رواية " قد ملكتكها بما معك من القرآن " فقالوا   : هذا الرجل أباح له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يجعل تعليمه بعض القرآن   لهذه المرأة عوضا عن صداقها ، وهو صريح في أن العوض على تعليم القرآن  جائز ،  وما رد به بعض العلماء الاستدلال بهذا الحديث من أنه صلى الله عليه  وسلم  زوجه إياها بغير صداق إكراما له لحفظه ذلك المقدار من القرآن ، ولم  يجعل  التعليم صداقا لها - مردود بما ثبت في بعض الروايات في صحيح مسلم  أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " انطلق فقد زوجتكها فعلمها من القرآن " وفي رواية لأبي داود    " علمها عشرين آية وهي امرأتك "   . 

واحتجوا أيضا بعموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم الثابت في صحيح  البخاري  من حديث  ابن عباس    :   " إن أحق ما أخذتم عليه أجرا كتاب الله " ،   قالوا : الحديث وإن كان واردا في الجعل على الرقيا بكتاب الله فالعبرة   بعموم الألفاظ لا بخصوص الأسباب ، واحتمال الفرق بين الجعل على الرقية وبين   الأجرة على التعليم ظاهر . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : الذي يظهر لي - والله تعالى أعلم - أن الإنسان   إذا لم تدعه الحاجة الضرورية فالأولى له ألا يأخذ عوضا على تعليم القرآن ،   والعقائد ، والحلال ، والحرام ، للأدلة الماضية ، وإن دعته الحاجة أخذ  بقدر  الضرورة من بيت مال المسلمين ; لأن الظاهر أن المأخوذ من بيت المال  من  قبيل الإعانة على القيام بالتعليم لا من قبيل الأجرة . 

والأولى لمن أغناه الله أن يتعفف عن أخذ شيء في مقابل التعليم للقرآن ، والعقائد ، والحلال والحرام ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : قلنا احمل فيها من كل زوجين اثنين الآية ، ذكر الله جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه أمر نبيه نوحا  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام : أن يحمل في سفينته من كل زوجين اثنين ، وبين في سورة قد أفلح المؤمنون أنه أمره أن يسلكهم - أي يدخلهم - فيها . 

فدل ذلك على أن فيها بيوتا يدخل فيها الراكبون ، وذلك في قوله فإذا جاء أمرنا وفار التنور فاسلك فيها من كل زوجين اثنين     [ 23 \ 27 ] ، ومعنى اسلك أدخل فيها من كل زوجين اثنين ، تقول العرب :   سلكت الشيء في الشيء : أدخلته فيه ، وفيه لغة أخرى وهي : أسلكته فيه ،   رباعيا بوزن : أفعل ، والثلاثية لغة القرآن ، كقوله : فاسلك فيها من كل زوجين اثنين الآية [ 23 \ 27 ] ، وقوله اسلك يدك في جيبك الآية [ 28 \ 32 ] ، وقوله : كذلك سلكناه في قلوب المجرمين الآية [ 26 \ 200 ] ، وقوله :   [ ص: 183 ] كذلك نسلكه في قلوب المجرمين الآية [ 15 \ 12 ] ، وقوله : ما سلككم في سقر الآية [ 74 \ 42 ] ، ومنه قول الشاعر : 


وكنت لزاز خصمك لم أعدد وقد سلكوك في يوم عصيب ومن الرباعية قول عبد مناف بن ربع الهذلي    : 


حتى إذا أسلكوهم في قتائدة     شلا كما تطرد الجمالة الشردا 
قال   مقيده عفا الله عنه : الذي يظهر لي أن أصل السلك الذي هو الخيط فعل بمعنى   مفعول كذبح بمعنى مذبوح ، وقتل بمعنى مقتول ; لأن الخيط يسلك أي يدخل في   الخرز لينظمه ، كما قال العباس بن مرداس السلمي    : 


عين تأوبها من شجوها أرق     فالماء يغمرها طورا وينحدر 
كأنه نظم در عند ناظمة     تقطع السلك منه فهو منتثر 
والله تعالى أعلم .
قوله تعالى : وأهلك إلا من سبق عليه القول الآية ، ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه أمر نوحا  أن يحمل في السفينة أهله إلا من سبق عليه القول ، أي سبق عليه من الله القول بأنه شقى ، وأنه هالك مع الكافرين . 

ولم يبين هنا من سبق عليه القول منهم ، ولكنه بين بعد هذا أن الذي سبق عليه القول من أهله هو ابنه وامرأته . 

قال في ابنه الذي سبق عليه القول : ونادى نوح ابنه وكان في معزل يابني اركب معنا ولا تكن مع الكافرين   [ 11 \ 42 ] إلى قوله وحال بينهما الموج فكان من المغرقين   [ 11 \ 43 ] ، وقال فيه أيضا : قال يانوح إنه ليس من أهلك إنه عمل غير صالح الآية [ 11 \ 46 ] ، وقال في امرأته : ضرب الله مثلا للذين كفروا امرأة نوح إلى قوله مع الداخلين   [ 66 \ 01 ] . 
قوله تعالى : وقال اركبوا فيها بسم الله مجراها ومرساها إن ربي لغفور رحيم   . 

ذكر الله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن نبيه نوحا  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام أمر أصحابه الذين قيل له احملهم فيها أن يركبوا فيها قائلا : بسم الله مجراها ومرساها   [ 11 \ 41 ] ، أي : بسم الله يكون جريها على وجه الماء ، وبسم الله يكون منتهى سيرها وهو رسوها . 

وبين في " سورة الفلاح " : أنه أمره إذا استوى على السفينة هو ومن معه أن يحمدوا   [ ص: 184 ] الله الذي نجاهم من الكفرة الظالمين ، ويسألوه أن ينزلهم منزلا مباركا ، وذلك في قوله : فإذا استويت أنت ومن معك على الفلك فقل الحمد لله الذي نجانا من القوم الظالمين وقل رب أنزلني منزلا مباركا وأنت خير المنزلين   [ 23 \ 28 ، 29 ] . 

وبين في " سورة الزخرف " ما ينبغي أن يقال عند ركوب السفن وغيرها بقوله : والذي خلق الأزواج كلها وجعل لكم من الفلك والأنعام ما تركبون لتستووا على ظهوره ثم تذكروا نعمة ربكم إذا استويتم عليه وتقولوا سبحان الذي سخر لنا هذا وما كنا له مقرنين وإنا إلى ربنا لمنقلبون   [ 43 \ 12 - 14 ] ، ومعنى قوله مقرنين ، أي : مطيقين ، ومنه قول عمرو بن معدي كرب    : 


لقد علم القبائل ما عقيل لنا في النائبات بمقرنينا وقول الآخر : 


ركبتم صعبتي أشر وجبن     ولستم للصعاب بمقرنينا 
وقول  ابن هرمة    : 


وأقرنت ما حملتني ولقلما يطاق     احتمال الصد يا دعد والهجر 
قوله تعالى : وهي تجري بهم في موج كالجبال الآية . 

ذكر الله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن السفينة تجري بنوح  ومن معه في ماء عظيم ، أمواجه كالجبال . 

وبين جريانها هذا في ذلك الماء الهائل في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : إنا لما طغى الماء حملناكم في الجارية لنجعلها لكم تذكرة وتعيها أذن واعية   [ 69 \ 11 ، 12 ] ، وقوله : ففتحنا أبواب السماء بماء منهمر وفجرنا الأرض عيونا فالتقى الماء على أمر قد قدر وحملناه على ذات ألواح ودسر تجري بأعيننا جزاء لمن كان كفر ولقد تركناها آية فهل من مدكر   [ 54 \ 11 - 15 ] . 

وبين في موضع آخر : أن أمواج البحر الذي أغرق الله فيه فرعون  وقومه كالجبال أيضا بقوله : فانفلق فكان كل فرق كالطود العظيم   [ 26 \ 36 ] ، والطود : الجبل العظيم .
قوله تعالى : ولما جاء أمرنا نجينا هودا والذين آمنوا معه برحمة منا الآية . 

لم يبين هنا أمره الذي نجى منه هودا  والذين   آمنوا معه عند مجيئه ، ولكنه بين في مواضع أخر : أنه الإهلاك المستأصل   بالريح العقيم التي أهلكهم الله بها فقطع دابرهم ، كقوله :   [ ص: 185 ] وفي عاد إذ أرسلنا عليهم الريح العقيم ما تذر من شيء أتت عليه إلا جعلته كالرميم   [ 51 \ 41 ، 42 ] . 

وقوله : وأما عاد فأهلكوا بريح صرصر عاتية سخرها عليهم سبع ليال وثمانية أيام حسوما الآية [ 69 \ 6 ، 7 ] . 

وقوله : إنا أرسلنا عليهم ريحا صرصرا في يوم نحس مستمر تنزع الناس كأنهم أعجاز نخل منقعر   [ 54 \ 19 ، 20 ] . 

وقوله : فأرسلنا عليهم ريحا صرصرا في أيام نحسات لنذيقهم عذاب الخزي الآية [ 41 \ 16 ] .
قوله تعالى : فلما جاء أمرنا نجينا صالحا الآية . 

وبين هذا الأمر الذي جاء بقوله : وأخذ الذين ظلموا الصيحة فأصبحوا في ديارهم جاثمين كأن لم يغنوا فيها ألا إن ثمود كفروا ربهم ألا بعدا لثمود   [ 11 \ 67 ، 68 ] ، ونحوها من الآيات .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (127)
سُورَةُ هُودٍ  (5)
صـ 186 إلى صـ 190

قوله تعالى : ولقد جاءت رسلنا إبراهيم بالبشرى قالوا سلاما الآية . 

لم يبين هنا ما المراد بهذه البشرى التي جاءت بها رسل الملائكة إبراهيم  ولكنه أشار بعد هذا إلى أنها البشارة بإسحاق  ويعقوب  في قوله : وامرأته قائمة فضحكت فبشرناها بإسحاق ومن وراء إسحاق يعقوب   [ 11 \ 71 ] ; لأن البشارة بالذرية الطيبة شاملة للأم والأب ، كما يدل لذلك قوله : وبشرناه بإسحاق نبيا من الصالحين   [ 37 \ 112 ] . 

وقوله : قالوا لا تخف وبشروه بغلام عليم   [ 51 \ 28 ] ، وقوله : قالوا لا توجل إنا نبشرك بغلام عليم ، وقيل : البشرى هي إخبارهم له بأنهم أرسلوا لإهلاك قوم لوط  ، وعليه فالآيات المبينة لها كقوله هنا في هذه السورة : قالوا لا تخف إنا أرسلنا إلى قوم لوط الآية [ 11 \ 70 ] . 

وقوله : قالوا إنا أرسلنا إلى قوم مجرمين إلا آل لوط الآية [ 15 \ 58 ، 59 ] . 

وقوله : قالوا إنا أرسلنا إلى قوم مجرمين لنرسل عليهم حجارة من طين   [ 51 \ 32 ، 33 ] ، وقوله : ولما جاءت رسلنا إبراهيم بالبشرى قالوا إنا مهلكو أهل هذه القرية إن أهلها كانوا ظالمين   [ 29 \ 31 ] . 

والظاهر : القول الأول ، وهذه الآية الأخيرة تدل عليه ; لأن فيها التصريح بأن إخبارهم بإهلاك قوم لوط  بعد مجيئهم بالبشرى ; لأنه مرتب عليه بأداة الشرط التي هي " لما " كما   [ ص: 186 ] ترى .
قوله تعالى : فما لبث أن جاء بعجل حنيذ فلما رأى أيديهم لا تصل إليه نكرهم وأوجس منهم الآية ، ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن إبراهيم  لما   سلم على رسل الملائكة وكان يظنهم ضيوفا من الآدميين أسرع إليهم بالإتيان   بالقرى وهو لحم عجل حنيذ أي منضج بالنار ، وأنهم لما لم يأكلوا أوجس منهم   خيفة فقالوا لا تخف وأخبروه بخبرهم . 

وبين في " الذاريات " : أنه راغ إلى أهله ، أي مال إليهم فجاء بذلك العجل   وبين أنه سمين ، وأنه قربه إليهم ، وعرض عليهم الأكل برفق فقال لهم : ألا   تأكلون [ 51 \ 27 ] ، وأنه أوجس منهم خيفة وذلك في قوله : هل أتاك حديث ضيف إبراهيم المكرمين إذ دخلوا عليه فقالوا سلاما قال سلام قوم منكرون فراغ إلى أهله فجاء بعجل سمين فقربه إليهم قال ألا تأكلون فأوجس منهم خيفة الآية [ 51 \ 24 - 28 ] . 

تنبيه 

يؤخذ من قصة إبراهيم  مع ضيفه هؤلاء أشياء من آداب الضيافة   : منها تعجيل القرى ; لقوله : فما لبث أن جاء بعجل حنيذ   [ 11 \ 69 ] . 

ومنها كون القرى من أحسن ما عنده ; لأنهم ذكروا أن الذي عنده البقر وأطيبه لحما الفتي السمين المنصح . 

ومنها تقريب الطعام إلى الضيف . 

ومنها ملاطفته بالكلام بغاية الرفق ، كقوله ألا تأكلون [ 51 \ 27 ] . 

ومعنى قوله نكرهم [ 11 \ 70 ] ، أي : أنكرهم لعدم أكلهم ، والعرب تطلق نكر ، وأنكر بمعنى واحد ، وقد جمعهما قول الأعشى    : 


**وأنكرتني وما كان الذي نكرت من الحوادث إلا الشيب والصلعا* *وروي عن يونس    : أن  أبا عمرو بن العلاء  حدثه : أنه صنع هذا البيت وأدخله في شعر الأعشى  ، والله تعالى أعلم .
قوله تعالى : قالت ياويلتا أألد وأنا عجوز وهذا بعلي شيخا إن هذا لشيء عجيب   . 

بين الله جل وعلا في هذه السورة الكريمة ما قالته امرأة إبراهيم  لما بشرت بالولد وهي   [ ص: 187 ] عجوز ، ولم يبين هنا ما فعلت عند ذلك ، ولكنه بين ما فعلت في " الذاريات " بقوله : فأقبلت امرأته في صرة فصكت وجهها وقالت عجوز عقيم   [ 51 \ 29 ] ، وقوله : في صرة ، أي : ضجة وصيحة ، وقوله : فصكت وجهها ، أي : لطمته .
قوله تعالى : وجاءته البشرى يجادلنا في قوم لوط ، لم يبين هنا ما جادل به إبراهيم  الملائكة في قوم لوط  ، ولكنه أشار إليه في " العنكبوت " بقوله : قالوا إنا مهلكو أهل هذه القرية إن أهلها كانوا ظالمين قال إن فيها لوطا قالوا نحن أعلم بمن فيها لننجينه وأهله إلا امرأته الآية [ 29 \ 31 ، 32 ] . 

فحاصل جداله لهم أنه يقول : إن أهلكتم القرية وفيها أحد من المؤمنين أهلكتم ذلك المؤمن بغير ذنب ، فأجابوه عن هذا بقولهم نحن أعلم بمن فيها الآية [ 29 \ 32 ] . 

ونظير ذلك قوله : فأخرجنا من كان فيها من المؤمنين فما وجدنا فيها غير بيت من المسلمين   [ 51 \ 35 ، 36 ] .
قوله تعالى : يا إبراهيم أعرض عن هذا إنه قد جاء أمر ربك وإنهم آتيهم عذاب غير مردود   . 

هذا العذاب الذي صرح هنا بأنه آت قوم لوط  لا محالة وأنه لا مرد له بينه في مواضع متعددة ، كقوله في هذه السورة الكريمة : فلما جاء أمرنا جعلنا عاليها سافلها وأمطرنا عليها حجارة من سجيل منضود مسومة عند ربك وما هي من الظالمين ببعيد   [ 11 \ 82 ، 83 ] . 

وقوله في " الحجر " : فجعلنا عاليها سافلها وأمطرنا عليهم حجارة من سجيل إن في ذلك لآيات للمتوسمين   [ 15 \ 74 ، 75 ] . 

وقوله : ولقد أتوا على القرية التي أمطرت مطر السوء الآية [ 25 \ 40 ] . 

وقوله : ثم دمرنا الآخرين وأمطرنا عليهم مطرا فساء مطر المنذرين   [ 26 \ 172 ، 173 ] . 

وقوله : لنرسل عليهم حجارة من طين مسومة عند ربك للمسرفين   [ 51 \ 33 ، 34 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : ولما جاءت رسلنا لوطا سيء بهم وضاق بهم ذرعا وقال هذا يوم عصيب   . 

ذكر الله جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن لوطا  عليه   وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام ، لما جاءته رسل ربه من الملائكة حصلت له بسبب   مجيئهم مساءة عظيمة ضاق صدره بها ، وأشار في مواضع متعددة إلى أن سبب   مساءته وكونه ضاق بهم ذرعا ، وقال هذا يوم عصيب : أنه ظن أنهم ضيوف من بني آدم  ، كما ظنه إبراهيم  عليهما الصلاة والسلام ، وظن أن قومه ينتهكون حرمة ضيوفه فيفعلون بهم فاحشة اللواط ; لأنهم إن علموا بقدوم   [ ص: 188 ] ضيف فرحوا واستبشروا به ليفعلوا به الفاحشة المذكورة ، فمن ذلك قوله هنا : وجاءه   قومه يهرعون إليه ومن قبل كانوا يعملون السيئات قال ياقوم هؤلاء بناتي هن   أطهر لكم فاتقوا الله ولا تخزوني في ضيفي أليس منكم رجل رشيد قالوا لقد علمت ما لنا في بناتك من حق وإنك لتعلم ما نريد   [ 11 \ 78 ، 79 ] . 

وقوله في " الحجر " : وجاء أهل المدينة يستبشرون قال إن هؤلاء ضيفي فلا تفضحون واتقوا الله ولا تخزون قالوا أولم ننهك عن العالمين قال هؤلاء بناتي إن كنتم فاعلين لعمرك إنهم لفي سكرتهم يعمهون   [ 15 \ 67 - 72 ] . 

وقوله : يهرعون [ 11 \ 78 ] ، أي : يسرعون ويهرولون من فرحهم بذلك ، ومنه قول مهلهل    : 


**فجاءوا يهرعون وهم أسارى تقودهم على رغم الأنوف* *وقوله : ولا تخزون ، أي : لا تهينون ولا تذلون بانتهاك حرمة ضيفي ، والاسم منه : الخزي بكسر الخاء وإسكان الزاي . ومنه قول حسان  في عتبة بن أبي وقاص    : 


**فأخزاك ربي يا عتيب بن مالك      ولقاك قبل الموت إحدى الصواعق 
**وقال   بعض العلماء : قوله : ولا تخزون [ 15 \ 69 ] من الخزاية ، وهي الخجل   والاستحياء من الفضيحة ، أي لا تفعلوا بضيفي ما يكون سببا في خجلي   واستحيائي ، ومنه قول  ذي الرمة  يصف ثورا وحشيا تطارده الكلاب في جانب حبل من الرمل : 


**حتى إذا دومت في الأرض راجعه     كبر ولو شاء نجى نفسه الهرب 
خزاية أدركته بعد جولته     من جانب الحبل مخلوطا بها الغضب 
**يعني أن هذا الثور لو شاء نجا من الكلاب بالهرب ، ولكنه استحيا وأنف من الهرب فكر راجعا إليها ، ومنه قوله الآخر : 


**أجاعلة أم الثوير  خزاية على     فراري أن لقيت بني عبس  
**والفعل منه : خزي يخزى ، كرضي يرضى ، ومنه قول الشاعر : 


**من البيض لا تخزى إذا الريح ألقعت     بها مرطها أو زايل الحلى جيدها 
**وقول الآخر : 


**وإني لا أخزى إذا قيل مملق     سخي وأخزى أن يقال بخيل 
** [ ص:  189 ] وقوله  : لعمرك معناه : أقسم بحياتك ، والله جل وعلا له أن يقسم بما  شاء من خلقه ،  ولم يقسم في القرآن بحياة أحد إلا نبينا صلى الله عليه  وسلم ، وفي ذلك من  التشريف له صلى الله عليه وسلم ما لا يخفى . 

ولا يجوز لمخلوق أن يحلف بغير الله ، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من كان حالفا فليحلف بالله أو ليصمت   " . 

وقوله : لعمرك ، مبتدأ خبره محذوف ، أي لعمرك قسمي ، وسمع عن العرب تقديم   الراء على اللام في لعمرك ، فتقول فيها : رعملك ، ومنه قول الشاعر : 


**رعملك إن الطائر الواقع الذي     تعرض لي من طائر لصدوق 
**وقوله : لفي سكرتهم     [ 15 \ 72 ] ، أي : عماهم وجهلهم وضلالهم ، والعمه : عمى القلب ، فمعنى   يعمهون [ 15 \ 72 ] : يترددون متحيرين لا يعرفون حقا من باطل ، ولا نافعا   من ضار ، ولا حسنا من قبيح . 

واختلف العلماء في المراد بقول لوط  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام : هؤلاء بناتي   [ 11 \ 78 ] في الموضعين على أقوال : 

أحدها : أنه أراد المدافعة عن ضيفه فقط ، ولم يرد إمضاء ما قال ، وبهذا قال عكرمة  ، وأبو عبيدة    . 

الثاني : أن المراد بناته لصلبه ، وأن المعنى : دعوا فاحشة اللواط وأزوجكم   بناتي ، وعلى هذا فتزويج الكافر المسلمة كان جائزا في شرعه ، كما كانت  بنات  نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم تحت الكفار في أول الإسلام كما هو معروف ،  وقد  أرسلت  زينب بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  عقدها الذي زفتها به أمها  خديجة بنت خويلد  رضي الله عنها إلى زوجها  أبي العاص بن الربيع  ، أرسلته إليه في فداء زوجها أبي العاص  المذكور لما أسره المسلمون كافرا يوم بدر  ، والقصة مشهورة ، وقد عقدها الشيخ أحمد البدوي الشنقيطي  في مغازيه بقوله في غزوة بدر    : 

وابن الربيع  صهر هادي الملة إذ في فداه زينب  أرسلت   بعقدها الذي به أهدتها له خديجة وزففتها سرحه بعقدها وعهدا إليه أن يردها   له غدا إلخ . . . القول الثالث : أن المراد بالبنات : جميع نساء قومه ;  لأن  نبي القوم أب ديني لهم ،   [ ص: 190 ] كما يدل له قوله تعالى في نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم : النبي أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم وأزواجه أمهاتهم   [ 33 \ 6 ] وفي قراءة  أبي بن كعب    : " وأزواجه أمهاتهم وهو أب لهم " وروي نحوها عن  ابن عباس  ، وبهذا القول قال كثير من العلماء . 

وهذا القول تقربه قرينة وتبعده أخرى ، أما القرينة التي تقربه فهي : أن بنات لوط  لا   تسع جميع رجال قومه كما هو ظاهر ، فإذا زوجهن لرجال بقدر عددهن بقي عامة   رجال قومه لا أزواج لهم ، فيتعين أن المراد عموم نساء قومه ، ويدل للعموم   قوله : أتأتون الذكران من العالمين وتذرون ما خلق لكم ربكم من أزواجكم   [ 26 \ 165 ، 166 ] ، وقوله : أئنكم لتأتون الرجال شهوة من دون النساء   [ 27 \ 55 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

وأما القرينة التي تبعده : فهي أن النبي ليس أبا للكافرات ، بل أبوة الأنبياء الدينية للمؤمنين دون الكافرين ، كما يدل عليه قوله : النبي أولى بالمؤمنين الآية [ 33 \ 6 ] . 

وقد صرح تعالى في " الذاريات " : بأن قوم لوط  ليس فيهم مسلم إلا أهل بيت واحد وهم أهل بيت لوط  ، وذلك في قوله : فما وجدنا فيها غير بيت من المسلمين   [ 51 \ 36 ] .
قوله تعالى : قال لو أن لي بكم قوة أو آوي إلى ركن شديد قالوا يا لوط إنا رسل ربك لن يصلوا إليك   . 

ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن نبيه لوطا  وعظ   قومه ونهاهم أن يفضحوه في ضيفه ، وعرض عليهم النساء وترك الرجال ، فلم   يلتفتوا إلى قوله ، وتمادوا فيما هم فيه من إرادة الفاحشة ، فقال لوط    : لو أن لي بكم قوة الآية [ 11 \ 80 ] ، فأخبرته الملائكة بأنهم رسل ربه ، وأن الكفار الخبثاء لا يصلون إليه بسوء . 

وبين في القمر أنه تعالى طمس أعينهم ، وذلك في قوله : ولقد راودوه عن ضيفه فطمسنا أعينهم فذوقوا عذابي ونذر   [ 54 \ 37 ] .
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (128)
سُورَةُ هُودٍ  (6)
صـ 191 إلى صـ 195


قوله تعالى : فأسر بأهلك بقطع من الليل ولا يلتفت منكم أحد إلا امرأتك إنه مصيبها ما أصابهم ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه أمر نبيه لوطا  أن   يسري بأهله بقطع من الليل ، ولم يبين هنا هل هو من آخر الليل ، أو وسطه  أو  أوله ، ولكنه بين في " القمر " أن ذلك من آخر الليل وقت السحر ، وذلك  في  قوله : إلا آل لوط نجيناهم بسحر   [ 54 \ 34 ] ، ولم يبين هنا أنه أمره أن يكون من ورائهم وهم أمامه ، ولكنه بين ذلك في   [ ص: 191 ]   " الحجر " بقوله : فأسر بأهلك بقطع من الليل واتبع أدبارهم ولا يلتفت منكم أحد وامضوا حيث تؤمرون   [ 15 \ 65 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ولا يلتفت منكم أحد إلا امرأتك إنه مصيبها ما أصابهم     [ 11 \ 81 ] ، قرأه جمهور القراء إلا امرأتك ، بالنصب ، وعليه فالأمر   واضح ; لأنه استثناء من الأهل ، أي أسر بأهلك إلا امرأتك فلا تسر بها ،   واتركها في قومها فإنها هالكة معهم . 

ويدل لهذا الوجه قوله فيها في مواضع : كانت من الغابرين   [ 29 \ 32 ، 33 ] ، والغابر : الباقي ، أي من الباقين في الهلاك . 

وقرأ أبو عمرو  ، وابن كثير    : إلا امرأتك بالرفع على أنه بدل من أحد ، وعليه فالمعنى : أنه أمر لوطا  أن   ينهى جميع أهله عن الالتفات إلا امرأته فإنه أوحي إليه أنها هالكة لا   محالة ، ولا فائدة في نهيها عن الالتفات لكونها من جملة الهالكين . 

وعلى قراءة الجمهور فهو لم يسر بها ، وظاهر قراءة أبي عمرو  ، وابن كثير    : أنه أسرى بها والتفتت فهلكت . 

قال بعض العلماء : لما سمعت هدة العذاب التفتت ، وقالت : واقوماه ، فأدركها حجر فقتلها . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : الظاهر أن وجه الجمع بين القراءتين المذكورتين أن السر في أمر لوط  بأن يسري بأهله هو النجاة من العذاب الواقع صبحا بقوم لوط  ، وامرأة لوط  مصيبها ذلك العذاب الذي أصاب قومها لا محالة ، فنتيجة إسراء لوط  بأهله   لم تدخل فيها امرأته على كلا القولين ، وما لا فائدة فيه كالعدم ، فيستوي   معنى أنه تركها ولم يسر بها أصلا ، وأنه أسرى بها وهلكت مع الهالكين . 

فمعنى القولين راجع إلى أنها هالكة ، وليس لها نفع في إسراء لوط  بأهله ، فلا فرق بين كونها بقيت معهم ، أو خرجت وأصابها ما أصابهم . 

فإذا كان الإسراء مع لوط  لم ينجها من العذاب ، فهي ومن لم يسر معه سواء ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

وقوله : فأسر بأهلك   [ 11 \ 81 ] ، قرأه نافع  وابن كثير    : " فاسر " بهمزة وصل ، من سرى يسري ، وقرأه جمهور القراء : فأسر بأهلك بقطع الهمزة ، من أسرى الرباعي على وزن أفعل ، وسرى وأسرى : لغتان وقراءتان صحيحتان سبعيتان ، ومن سرى الثلاثية ، قوله تعالى : والليل إذا يسري   [ 89 \ 4 ] ، فإن فتح ياء يسر يدل على أنه مضارع سرى   [ ص: 192 ] الثلاثية . 

وجمع اللغتين قول نابغة ذبيان    : 


**أسرت عليه من الجوزاء سارية تزجي الشمال عليها جامد البرد* *فإنه قال : أسرت ، رباعية في أشهر روايتي البيت ، وقوله : سارية ، اسم فاعل " سرى " الثلاثية ، وجمعهما أيضا قول الآخر : 


**حتى النضيرة ربة الخدر     أسرت إليك ولم تكن تسري 
**بفتح   تاء " تسري " واللغتان كثيرتان جدا في كلام العرب ، ومصدر الرباعية   الإسراء على القياس ، ومصدر الثلاثية السرى بالضم على وزن فعل بضم ففتح على   غير قياس ، ومنه قول  عبد الله بن رواحة    : 


**عند الصباح يحمد القوم السرى     وتنجلي عنهم غيابات الكرى 
**
*
*قوله تعالى : إن موعدهم الصبح   . 

ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن موعد إهلاك قوم لوط  وقت الصبح من تلك الليلة ، وكذلك قال في " الحجر " في قوله : وقضينا إليه ذلك الأمر أن دابر هؤلاء مقطوع مصبحين   [ 15 \ 66 ] ، وزاد في " الحجر " أن صبيحة العذاب وقعت عليهم وقت الإشراق ، وهو وقت طلوع الشمس بقوله : فأخذتهم الصيحة مشرقين   .
قوله تعالى : وأمطرنا عليها حجارة من سجيل الآية . 

اختلف العلماء في المراد بحجارة السجيل اختلافا   كثيرا ، والظاهر أنها حجارة من طين في غاية الشدة والقوة ، والدليل على  أن  المراد بالسجيل : الطين ، قوله تعالى في " الذاريات " في القصة بعينها :  لنرسل عليهم حجارة من طين مسومة عند ربك للمسرفين     [ 51 \ 33 ، 34 ] ، وخير ما يفسر به القرآن القرآن . والدليل على قوتها   وشدتها : أن الله ما عذبهم بها في حالة غضبه عليهم إلا لأن النكال بها  بالغ  شديد ، وأيضا فإن بعض العلماء قالوا : السجيل والسجين : أختان ،  كلاهما  الشديد من الحجارة والضرب . ومنه قول ابن مقبل    : 


**ورجلة يضربون البيض ضاحية ضربا تواصى به الأبطال سجينا* *وعلى هذا ، فمعنى من سجيل ، : أي من طين شديد القوة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : وما هي من الظالمين ببعيد   . 

في هذه الآية الكريمة ثلاثة أوجه من التفسير للعلماء : اثنان منها كلاهما يشهد له القرآن ، وواحد يظهر أنه ضعيف . 

أما الذي   [ ص: 193 ] يظهر أنه ضعيف فهو أن المعنى : أن تلك الحجارة ليست بعيدة من قوم لوط  ، أي لم تكن تخطئهم . 

قاله القرطبي  ، وغيره ; لأن هذا يكفي عنه قوله تعالى : وأمطرنا عليها حجارة   [ 11 \ 82 ] ونحوها من الآيات . أما الوجهان اللذان يشهد لكل واحد منهما قرآن : 

فالأول منهما : أن ديار قوم لوط  ليست ببعيدة من الكفار المكذبين لنبينا ، فكان عليهم أن يعتبروا بما وقع لأهلها إذا مروا عليها في أسفارهم إلى الشام  ، ويخافوا أن يوقع الله بهم بسبب تكذيب نبينا محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم مثل ما وقع من العذاب بأولئك ، بسبب تكذيبهم لوطا  عليه الصلاة والسلام ، والآيات الدالة على هذا كثيرة جدا . كقوله : وإنكم لتمرون عليهم مصبحين وبالليل أفلا تعقلون   [ 37 \ 137 ، 138 ] ، وقوله : وإنها لبسبيل مقيم إن في ذلك لآية للمؤمنين   [ 15 \ 76 ، 77 ] ، وقوله : وتركنا فيها آية للذين يخافون العذاب الأليم   [ 51 \ 37 ] ، وقوله : ولقد تركنا منها آية بينة لقوم يعقلون   [ 29 \ 35 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وعلى هذا القول فالضمير في قوله : وما هي راجع إلى ديار قوم لوط  المفهومة من المقام . 

الوجه الثاني أن المعنى : وما تلك الحجارة التي أمطرت على قوم لوط  ببعيد من الظالمين للفاعلين مثل فعلهم ، فهو تهديد لمشركي العرب كالذي قبله . 

ومن الآيات الدالة على هذا الوجه قوله تعالى : أفلم يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم دمر الله عليهم وللكافرين أمثالها   [ 47 \ 10 ] ، فإن قوله : وللكافرين أمثالها ظاهر جدا في ذلك ، والآيات بنحو ذلك كثيرة .
تنبيه 

اختلف العلماء في عقوبة من ارتكب فاحشة قوم لوط  ، وسنذكر إن شاء الله أقوال العلماء في ذلك وأدلتهم وما يظهر رجحانه بالدليل من ذلك فنقول وبالله جل وعلا نستعين : 

قال بعض العلماء : الحكم في ذلك : أن يقتل الفاعل والمفعول به مطلقا سواء كانا محصنين أو بكرين ، أو أحدهما محصنا والآخر بكرا . 

وممن قال بهذا القول :  مالك بن أنس  ، وأصحابه ، وهو أحد قولي  الشافعي  ، وإحدى الروايتين عن أحمد    . وحكى غير واحد إجماع الصحابة على هذا القول ، إلا أن القائلين به اختلفوا في كيفية قتل من فعل تلك الفاحشة   . 

 [ ص: 194 ] قال بعضهم : يقتل بالسيف . 

وقال بعضهم : يرجم بالحجارة . 

وقال بعضهم : يحرق بالنار . 

وقال بعضهم : يرفع على أعلى بناء في البلد فيرمى منه منكسا ويتبع بالحجارة . 

وحجة من قال بقتل الفاعل والمفعول به في اللواط مطلقا ما أخرجه الإمام أحمد  ، وأبو داود  ،  والترمذي  ،  وابن ماجه  ، والحاكم  ، والبيهقي  ، عن عكرمة  ، عن  ابن عباس    : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من وجدتموه يعمل عمل قوم لوط  فاقتلوا الفاعل والمفعول به   " . 

قال ابن حجر    : ورجاله موثقون ، إلا أن فيه اختلافا اهـ . 

وما ذكره  يحيى بن معين  من أن  عمرو بن أبي عمرو مولى المطلب  ينكر عليه حديث عكرمة  هذا عن  ابن عباس  ، فيه أن عمرا  المذكور ثقة ، أخرج له الشيخان ومالك كما قدمناه مستوفى . 

ويعتضد هذا الحديث بما رواه  سعيد بن جبير  ، ومجاهد  ، عن  ابن عباس  في البكر يوجد على اللوطية : أنه يرجم . أخرجه أبو داود  ،  والنسائي  ، والبيهقي    . 

وبما أخرجه الحاكم  ،  وابن ماجه  ، عن  أبي هريرة  ، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " اقتلوا الفاعل والمفعول به أحصنا أو لم يحصنا   " قال الشوكاني    : وإسناده ضعيف . 

قال ابن الطلاع  في أحكامه : لم يثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه رجم في اللواط ، ولا أنه حكم فيه ، وثبت عنه أنه قال : " اقتلوا الفاعل والمفعول به   " رواه عنه  ابن عباس  ،  وأبو هريرة    . اهـ . 

قال الحافظ : وحديث  أبي هريرة  لا يصح ، وقد أخرجه البزار  من طريق  عاصم بن عمر العمري  ، عن سهيل  ، عن أبيه ، عنه ، وعاصم  متروك . وقد رواه  ابن ماجه  من طريقه بلفظ : " فارجموا الأعلى والأسفل   " اهـ . 

وأخرج البيهقي  عن علي  رضي الله عنه : أنه رجم لوطيا ، ثم قال : قال  الشافعي    : وبهذا نأخذ برجم اللوطي محصنا كان أو غير محصن . 

وقال : هذا قول  ابن عباس  ، قال :  وسعيد بن المسيب  يقول : السنة أن يرجم اللوطي أحصن أو لم يحصن   . 

وقال البيهقي  أيضا : وأخبرنا أبو نصر بن قتادة  ،  وأبو بكر محمد بن إبراهيم الفارسي  ،   [ ص: 195 ] قالا : ثنا  أبو عمرو بن مطر  ، ثنا إبراهيم بن علي  ، ثنا يحيى بن يحيى  ، أنبأ  عبد العزيز بن أبي حازم  ، أنبأ داود بن بكر  ، عن  محمد بن المنكدر  ، عن  صفوان بن سليم  أن  خالد بن الوليد  كتب إلى  أبي بكر الصديق  رضي الله عنهما في خلافته يذكر له : أنه وجد رجلا في بعض نواحي العرب ينكح كما تنكح المرأة ، وأن أبا بكر  رضي الله عنه جمع الناس من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فسألهم عن ذلك ، فكان من أشدهم يومئذ قولا  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي   الله تعالى عنه ، قال : إن هذا ذنب لم تعص به أمة من الأمم إلا أمة واحدة   صنع الله بها ما قد علمتم ، نرى أن تحرقه بالنار ، فاجتمع رأي أصحاب رسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على أن يحرقه بالنار ، فكتب أبو بكر  رضي الله عنه إلى  خالد بن الوليد  رضي الله عنه يأمره أن يحرقه بالنار   . هذا مرسل . 

وروي من وجه آخر عن  جعفر بن محمد  ، عن أبيه ، عن علي  رضي الله عنه في غير هذه القصة قال : يرجم ويحرق بالنار . 

ويذكر عن  ابن أبي ليلى  ، عن رجل من همدان    : أن عليا  رضي الله عنه رجم رجلا محصنا في عمل قوم لوط  ، هكذا ذكره  الثوري  عنه مقيدا بالإحصان . وهشيم  رواه عن  ابن أبي ليلى  مطلقا . اهـ منه بلفظه . 

فهذه حجج القائلين بقتل الفاعل والمفعول به في اللواط . 

وحجة من قال : إن ذلك القتل بالنار هو ما ذكرناه عن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم آنفا . 

وحجة من قال : إن قتله بالسيف قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فاقتلوا الفاعل والمفعول به   " ، والقتل إذا أطلق انصرف إلى القتل بالسيف . 

وحجة من قال : إن قتله بالرجم هو ما قدمنا من رواية  سعيد بن جبير  ، ومجاهد  ، عن  ابن عباس    : أنه يرجم ، وما ذكره البيهقي  ، وغيره عن علي  أنه رجم لوطيا ، ويستأنس لذلك بأن الله رمى أهل تلك الفاحشة بحجارة السجيل . 

وحجة من قال : يرفع على أعلى بناء ، أو جبل ويلقى منكسا ، ويتبع بالحجارة : أن ذلك هو الذي فعله الحكيم الخبير بقوم لوط  ، كما قال : جعلنا عاليها سافلها وأمطرنا عليها حجارة من سجيل   . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (129)
سُورَةُ هُودٍ  (7)
صـ 196 إلى صـ 201



**قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : وهذا الأخير غير ظاهر ; لأن قوم لوط  لم يكن عقابهم على اللواط وحده ، بل عليه وعلى الكفر ، وتكذيب نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فهم قد جمعوا إلى اللواط   [ ص: 196 ] ما هو أعظم من اللواط ، وهو الكفر بالله ، وإيذاء رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

القول الثاني : هو أن اللواط زنى فيجلد مرتكبه مائة إن كان بكرا ويغرب سنة ، ويرجم إن كان محصنا . وهذا القول هو أحد قولي  الشافعي    . 

وذكر البيهقي  عن الربيع بن سليمان    : أن  الشافعي  رجع إلى أن اللواط زنى ، فيجري عليه حكم الزنى ، وهو إحدى الروايتين عن أحمد  رحمهم الله تعالى . 

ورواه البيهقي  ، عن عطاء  ،  وعبد الله بن الزبير  رضي الله عنهما ، وهو قول أبي يوسف  ، ومحمد  ،  وسعيد بن المسيب  ، والحسن  ، وقتادة  ، والنخعي  ،  والثوري  ،  والأوزاعي  ، وغيرهم . 

واحتج أهل هذا القول بما رواه البيهقي  ، عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن  خالد الحذاء  ، عن  ابن سيرين  ، عن أبي موسى  ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إذا أتى الرجل الرجل فهما زانيان ، وإذا أتت المرأة المرأة فهما زانيتان   " أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ  ، ثنا أبو العباس بن يعقوب  ، ثنا  يحيى بن أبي طالب  ، ثنا أبو بدر  ، ثنا محمد بن عبد الرحمن  فذكره . قال الشيخ : ومحمد بن عبد الرحمن  هذا لا أعرفه ، وهو منكر بهذا الإسناد . انتهى منه بلفظه . 

وقال الشوكاني    - رحمه الله - في " نيل الأوطار " في هذا الحديث : وفي إسناده محمد بن عبد الرحمن  ، كذبه أبو حاتم    . 

وقال البيهقي    : لا أعرفه ، والحديث منكر بهذا الإسناد ، ورواه  أبو الفتح الأزدي  في الضعفاء ،  والطبراني  في الكبير من وجه آخر عن أبي موسى  ، وفيه بشر بن المفضل البجلي  وهو مجهول . 

وقد أخرجه  أبو داود الطيالسي  في مسنده عنه . اهـ منه . 

واستدل القائلون بهذا القول أيضا بقياس اللواط على الزنى بجامع أن الكل إيلاج فرج في فرج محرم شرعا ، مشتهى طبعا . 

ورد بأن القياس لا يكون في الحدود ; لأنها تدرأ بالشبهات . والأكثرون على   جواز القياس في الحدود ، وعليه درج في " مراقي السعود " بقوله : 

والحد والكفارة التقدير جوازه فيها هو المشهور 

إلا أن قياس اللائط على الزاني يقدح فيه بالقادح المسمى : " فساد الاعتبار " ; لمخالفته لحديث  ابن عباس  المتقدم   : أن الفاعل والمفعول به يقتلان مطلقا ، أحصنا أو لم يحصنا ، ولا شك أن   صاحب الفطرة السليمة لا يشتهي اللواط ، بل ينفر منه غاية النفور   [ ص: 197 ] بطبعه كما لا يخفى . 

القول الثالث : أن اللائط لا يقتل ولا يحد حد الزنى ، وإنما يعزر بالضرب والسجن ونحو ذلك . وهذا قولأبي حنيفة    . 

واحتج أهل هذا القول بأن الصحابة اختلفوا فيه ، واختلافهم فيه يدل على أنه   ليس فيه نص صحيح ، وأنه من مسائل الاجتهاد ، والحدود تدرأ بالشبهات ،  قالوا  : ولا يتناوله اسم الزنى ; لأن لكل منهما اسما خاصا به ، كما قال  الشاعر :  



من كف ذات حر في زي ذي ذكر لها محبان لوطي وزناء 
قالوا  : ولا يصح  إلحاقه بالزنى لوجود الفارق بينهما ; لأن الداعي في الزنى من  الجانبين  بخلاف اللواط ، ولأن الزنى يفضي إلى الاشتباه في النسب وإفساد  الفراش  بخلاف اللواط ، قال في " مراقي السعود " : والفرق بين الأصل والفرع  قدح  إبداء مختص بالأصل قد صلح أو مانع في الفرع . . . إلخ . . . . . .  واستدل  أهل هذا القول أيضا بقوله تعالى : واللذان يأتيانها منكم فآذوهما الآية [ 4 \ 16 ] . 

قالوا : المراد بذلك : اللواط . والمراد بالإيذاء : السب أو الضرب بالنعال . 

وقد أخرج  عبد بن حميد  ،  وابن جرير  ، وابن المنذر  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  عن مجاهد    : واللذان يأتيانها منكم ، قال : الرجلان الفاعلان . 

وأخرج آدم  ، والبيهقي  في سننه ، عن مجاهد  في قوله : فآذوهما ، يعني سبا ، قاله صاحب " الدر المنثور " .
قوله تعالى : وما أريد أن أخالفكم إلى ما أنهاكم عنه الآية . 

ذكر الله جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة عن نبيه شعيب  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام ، أنه أخبر قومه : أنه إذا نهاهم عن شيء انتهى هو عنه وأن فعله لا يخالف قوله . 

ويفهم من هذه الآية الكريمة أن الإنسان يجب عليه أن يكون منتهيا عما ينهى عنه غيره ، مؤتمرا بما يأمر به غيره . 

وقد بين تعالى ذلك في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم الآية [ 2 \ 44 ] ، وقوله : كبر مقتا عند الله أن تقولوا ما لا تفعلون   [ 61 \ 3 ] . 

وفي الصحيحين من حديث  أسامة بن زيد  رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال :   [ ص: 198 ]   " يجاء   بالرجل يوم القيامة فيلقى في النار فتندلق أقتابه في النار ، فيدور بها   كما يدور الحمار برحاه ، فيجتمع عليه أهل النار فيقولون : أي فلان ، ألست   كنت تأمرنا بالمعروف وتنهانا عن المنكر ؟ ! فيقول : كنت آمركم بالمعروف ولا   آتيه ، وأنهاكم عن المنكر وآتيه   " . 

ومعنى قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فتندلق أقتابه   " ، أي : تتدلى أمعاؤه . 

وأخرج  وكيع  ،  وابن أبي شيبة  ، وأحمد  ،  وعبد بن حميد  ،  والبزار  ، وابن المنذر  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ،  وابن حبان  ، وأبو نعيم  في " الحلية " ، وابن مردويه  ، والبيهقي  في " شعب الإيمان " ، وغيرهم ، عن أنس  رضي الله عنه ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " رأيت ليلة أسري بي رجالا تقرض شفاههم بمقاريض من نار ، كلما قرضت رجعت ، فقلت لجبريل  من هؤلاء ؟ قال : هؤلاء خطباء من أمتك ، كانوا يأمرون الناس بالبر وينسون أنفسهم وهم يتلون الكتاب أفلا يعقلون   " ، قاله صاحب " الدر المنثور " . اهـ . وقد قال الشاعر : 



لا تنه عن خلق وتأتي مثله عار عليك إذا فعلت عظيم 
وقد أجاد من قال : 



وغير تقي يأمر الناس بالتقى     طبيب يداوي الناس وهو مريض 

ومعلوم أن عمل الإنسان بما ينصح به غيره أدعى لقبول غيره منه ، كما قال الشاعر : 


فإنك إذ ما تأت ما أنت آمر     به تلف من إياه تأمر آتيا 

**
قوله تعالى : قالوا يا شعيب ما نفقه كثيرا مما تقول وإنا لنراك فينا ضعيفا ولولا رهطك لرجمناك وما أنت علينا بعزيز   . 

بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن نبيه شعيبا  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام منعه الله من الكفار ، وأعز جانبه بسبب العواطف العصبية ، والأواصر النسبية من قومه الذين هم كفار . 

وهو دليل على أن المتمسك بدينه قد يعينه الله ، ويعزه بنصرة قريبه الكافر ، كما بينه تعالى في مواضع أخر ، كقوله في صالح وقومه : قالوا تقاسموا بالله لنبيتنه وأهله ثم لنقولن لوليه ما شهدنا مهلك أهله   . الآية [ 27 \ 49 ] 

ففي الآية دليل على أنهم لا قدرة لهم على أن يفعلوا السوء بصالح عليه وعلى   نبينا الصلاة والسلام إلا في حال الخفاء ، وأنهم لو فعلوا به ذلك خفاء   وسرقة لكانوا يحلفون لأوليائه الذين هم عصبته أنهم ما فعلوا به سوءا ، ولا   شهدوا ذلك ولا حضروه خوفا من عصبته . فهو عزيز الجانب بسبب عصبته الكفار ،   وقد قال تعالى لنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم :   [ ص: 199 ] ألم يجدك يتيما فآوى   [ 93 \ 6 ] ، أي : آواك بأن ضمك إلى عمك أبي طالب    . 

وذلك بسبب العواطف العصبية ، والأواصر النسبية ، ولا صلة له بالدين البتة ،   فكونه جل وعلا يمتن على رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم بإيواء أبي طالب له  دليل  على أن الله قد ينعم على المتمسك بدينه بنصرة قريبه الكافر . 

ومن ثمرات تلك العصبية النسبية قول أبي طالب    : 



والله لن يصلوا إليك بجمعهم حتى أوسد في التراب دفينا     فاصدع بأمرك ما عليك غضاضة 
أبشر بذاك وقر منه عيونا 
وقوله أيضا : 



ونمنعه حتى نصرع حوله     ونذهل عن أبنائنا والحلائل 

ولهذا لما كان نبي الله لوط  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام ليس له عصبة في قومه الذين أرسل إليهم ظهر فيه أثر عدم العصبة ، بدليل قوله تعالى عنه : قال لو أن لي بكم قوة أو آوي إلى ركن شديد   [ 11 \ 80 ] . 

وهذه الآيات القرآنية تدل على أن المسلمين قد تنفعهم عصبية إخوانهم الكافرين . 

ولما ناصر بنو المطلب بن عبد مناف بني هاشم   ، ولم يناصرهم بنو عبد شمس بن عبد مناف   ، وبنو نوفل بن عبد مناف     - عرف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لبني المطلب  تلك المناصرة التي هي عصبية نسبية لا صلة لها بالدين ، فأعطاهم من خمس الغنيمة مع بني هاشم  ، وقال : " إنا وبني المطلب  لم نفترق في جاهلية ولا إسلام   " ومنع بني عبد شمس  ، وبني نوفل  من خمس الغنيمة ، مع أن الجميع أولاد عبد مناف بن قصي    . 

وقال أبو طالب  في بني عبد شمس  وبني نوفل    : 



جزى الله عنا عبد شمس ونوفلا     عقوبة شر عاجل غير آجل 
بميزان قسط لا يخيس شعيرة     له شاهد من نفسه غير عائل 
لقد سفهت أحلام قوم تبدلوا     بني خلف قيضا بنا والغياطل 

والغياطل " بالغين المعجمة " ، ومراد أبي طالب  بهم : بنو سهم بن عمرو بن هصيص بن كعب بن لؤي     " القبيلة المشهورة من قبائل قريش    " ، وإنما سموا الغياطل ; لأن قيس بن عدي بن سعد بن سهم  الذي هو من سادات قريش  العظام ، وهو الذي يعنيه عبد المطلب  بقوله يرقص ابنه عبد الله  وهو صغير : 



كأنه في العز قيس بن عدي     في دار سعد ينتدي أهل الندى 

 [ ص: 200 ] تزوج امرأة من كنانة  تسمى " الغيطلة    " وهي أم بعض أولاده . فسمي بنو سهم  الغياطل ; لأن قيس بن عدي  المذكور سيدهم . 

فهذه الآيات القرآنية تدل على أن الله قد يعين المؤمن بالكافر لتعصبه له ،   وربما كان لذلك أثر حسن على الإسلام والمسلمين ، وقد يكون من منن الله  على  بعض أنبيائه المرسلين صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم ، وفي الصحيح عنه صلى  الله  عليه وسلم أنه قال : " إن الله ليؤيد هذا الدين بالرجل الفاجر   " ، وفي المثل : " اجتن الثمار وألق الخشبة في النار " . 

فإذا عرفت دلالة القرآن على أن المسلم قد ينتفع برابطة نسب وعصبية من كافر ، فاعلم أن النداء بالروابط العصبية لا يجوز . لإجماع المسلمين على أن المسلم لا يجوز له الدعاء بـ " يا لبني فلان " ونحوها . 

وقد ثبت في " صحيح  البخاري    " من حديث جابر  رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في تلك الدعوة : " دعوها فإنها منتنة     " ، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " دعوها " يدل على وجوب تركها ; لأن  صيغة  " افعل " للوجوب إلا لدليل صارف عنه ، وليس هنا دليل صارف عنه ،  ويؤكد ذلك  تعليله الأمر بتركها بأنها منتنة ، وما صرح النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم  بالأمر بتركه وأنه منتن لا يجوز لأحد تعاطيه ، وإنما الواجب على  المسلمين  النداء برابطة الإسلام التي هي من شدة قوتها تجعل المجتمع  الإسلامي كله  كأنه جسد إنسان واحد ، فهي تربطك بأخيك المسلم كربط أعضائك  بعضها ببعض ،  قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن مثل المؤمنين في تراحمهم وتوادهم كمثل الجسد الواحد ، إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى   " . 

وإذا تأملت قوله تعالى : لا تجد قوما يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يوادون من حاد الله ورسوله ولو كانوا آباءهم أو أبناءهم أو إخوانهم أو عشيرتهم   [ 58 \ 22 ] ، تحققت أن الروابط النسبية تتلاشى مع الروابط الإسلامية ، وقد قال تعالى : إنما المؤمنون إخوة   [ 49 \ 10 ] ، وقال : والمؤمنون والمؤمنات بعضهم أولياء بعض   [ 9 \ 71 ] . 

ولا يخفى أن أسلافنا معاشر المسلمين إنما فتحوا البلاد ومصروا الأمصار بالرابطة الإسلامية ، لا بروابط عصبية ، ولا بأواصر نسبية .
**
قوله تعالى : خالدين فيها ما دامت السماوات والأرض إلا ما شاء ربك الآية . 

قيد تعالى خلود أهل الجنة وأهل النار بالمشيئة ، فقال في كل منهما : إلا ما شاء ربك   [ 11 \ 107 ] ، ثم بين عدم الانقطاع في كل منهما ، فقال في خلود أهل الجنة : عطاء غير مجذوذ  [ ص: 201 ]   [ 11 \ 108 ] . 

وقال في خلود أهل النار : كلما خبت زدناهم سعيرا   [ 17 \ 97 ] . 

ومعلوم أن كلما تقتضي التكرار بتكرر الفعل الذي بعدها . 

وقد أوضحنا هذه المسألة إيضاحا تاما في كتابنا " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " في سورة الأنعام في الكلام على قوله تعالى : قال النار مثواكم خالدين فيها إلا ما شاء الله   [ 6 \ 128 ] وفي سورة النبإ في الكلام على قوله تعالى : لابثين فيها أحقابا   [ 78 \ 23 ] .



**


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (130)
سُورَةُ يُوسُفَ  (1)
صـ 202 إلى صـ 205

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

سُورَةُ يُوسُفَ  

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : إِذْ  قَالَ يُوسُفُ  لِأَبِيهِ يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ أَحَدَ عَشَرَ  كَوْكَبًا  وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ رَأَيْتُهُمْ لِي سَاجِدِينَ   .

لم يبين هنا تأويل هذه الرؤيا ، ولكنه بينه في هذه السورة الكريمة في قوله : فلما دخلوا على يوسف آوى إليه أبويه وقال ادخلوا مصر إن شاء الله آمنين ورفع أبويه على العرش وخروا له سجدا وقال ياأبت هذا تأويل رؤياي من قبل قد جعلها ربي حقا الآية [ 12 \ 99 ، 100 ] . 

ومن المعلوم أن رؤيا الأنبياء وحي   .
قوله تعالى : وكذلك يجتبيك ربك ويعلمك من تأويل الأحاديث   . 

بين الله جل وعلا أنه علم نبيه يوسف  من تأويل الأحاديث ، وصرح بذلك أيضا في قوله : وكذلك مكنا ليوسف في الأرض ولنعلمه من تأويل الأحاديث   [ 12 \ 21 ] . 

وقوله : رب قد آتيتني من الملك وعلمتني من تأويل الأحاديث   [ 12 \ 101 ] . 

واختلف العلماء في المراد بتأويل الأحاديث . 

فذهب جماعة من أهل العلم إلى أن المراد بذلك : تعبير الرؤيا ، فالأحاديث على هذا القول هي الرؤيا ، قالوا : لأنها إما حديث نفس ، أو ملك ، أو شيطان . 

وكان يوسف  أعبر الناس للرؤيا ، ويدل لهذا الوجه الآيات الدالة على خبرته بتأويل الرؤيا ، كقوله : ياصاحبي السجن أما أحدكما فيسقي ربه خمرا وأما الآخر فيصلب فتأكل الطير من رأسه قضي الأمر الذي فيه تستفتيان   [ 12 \ 41 ] ، وقوله : 

قال تزرعون سبع سنين دأبا فما حصدتم فذروه في سنبله   [ 12 \ 47 ] إلى قوله : يعصرون [ 12 \ 49 ] . 

وقال بعض العلماء : المراد بتأويل الأحاديث معرفة معاني كتب الله وسنن   الأنبياء ، وما غمض وما اشتبه على الناس من أغراضها ومقاصدها ، يفسرها لهم   ويشرحها ، ويدلهم على مودعات حكمها . 

وسميت أحاديث ; لأنها يحدث بها عن الله ورسله ، فيقال : قال الله كذا ، وقال رسوله كذا ، ألا ترى إلى قوله تعالى : فبأي حديث بعده يؤمنون   [ 7 \ 185 ] . 

وقوله :   [ ص: 203 ] الله نزل أحسن الحديث الآية [ 39 \ 23 ] ، ويدل لهذا الوجه قوله تعالى : ولما بلغ أشده آتيناه حكما وعلما   [ 28 \ 14 ] ، وقوله : قال لا يأتيكما طعام ترزقانه إلا نبأتكما بتأويله قبل أن يأتيكما ذلكما مما علمني ربي الآية [ 12 \ 37 ] . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : الظاهر أن الآيات المذكورة تشمل ذلك كله من تأويل   الرؤيا ، وعلوم كتب الله وسنن الأنبياء ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : إذ قالوا ليوسف وأخوه أحب إلى أبينا منا ونحن عصبة إن أبانا لفي ضلال مبين   . 

الظاهر أن مراد أولاد يعقوب  بهذا  الضلال  الذي وصفوا به أباهم - عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام - في هذه  الآية  الكريمة إنما هو الذهاب عن علم حقيقة الأمر كما ينبغي . 

ويدل لهذا ورود الضلال بهذا المعنى في القرآن وفي كلام العرب . فمنه بهذا المعنى قوله تعالى عنهم مخاطبين أباهم : قالوا تالله إنك لفي ضلالك القديم   [ 12 \ 95 ] ، وقوله تعالى في نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم : ووجدك ضالا فهدى     [ 93 \ 7 ] ، أي لست عالما بهذه العلوم التي لا تعرف إلا بالوحي ، فهداك   إليها وعلمكها بما أوحى إليك من هذا القرآن العظيم ، ومنه بهذا المعنى  قول  الشاعر : 


**وتظن سلمى  أنني أبغي بها بدلا أراها في الضلال تهيم* *يعني أنها غير عالمة بالحقيقة في ظنها أنه يبغي بها بدلا وهو لا يبغي بها بدلا . 

وليس مراد أولاد يعقوب  الضلال  في الدين ;  إذ لو أرادوا ذلك لكانوا كفارا ، وإنما مرادهم أن أباهم في  زعمهم في ذهاب  عن إدراك الحقيقة ، وإنزال الأمر منزلته اللائقة به ، حيث  آثر اثنين على  عشرة ، مع أن العشرة أكثر نفعا له ، وأقدر على القيام بشئونه  وتدبير أموره  . 

واعلم أن الضلال أطلق في القرآن إطلاقين آخرين : 

أحدهما الضلال في الدين ، أي الذهاب عن طريق الحق التي جاءت بها الرسل   صلوات الله عليهم وسلامه ، وهذا أشهر معانيه في القرآن ، ومنه بهذا المعنى :   غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين   [ 1 \ 7 ] وقوله : ولقد ضل قبلهم أكثر الأولين   [ 37 \ 71 ] ، وقوله : ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا   [ 36 \ 62 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

الثاني إطلاق الضلال بمعنى الهلاك ، والغيبة ، من قول العرب : ضل السمن في   [ ص:  204 ] الطعام  ، إذا غاب فيه وهلك فيه ، ولذلك تسمي العرب الدفن إضلالا ;  لأنه تغييب في  الأرض يئول إلى استهلاك عظام الميت فيها ; لأنها تصير رميما  وتمتزج بالأرض ،  ومنه بهذا المعنى قوله تعالى : وقالوا أئذا ضللنا في الأرض الآية [ 32 \ 10 ] . 

ومن إطلاق الضلال على الغيبة قوله تعالى : وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون   [ 7 \ 53 ] ، أي : غاب واضمحل . 

ومن إطلاق الضلال على الدفن قول نابغة ذبيان    : 


**فآب مضلوه بعين جلية     وغودر بالجولان حزم ونائل 
**فقوله : مضلوه ، يعني دافنيه ، وقوله : بعين جلية ، أي : بخبر يقين ، والجولان : جبل دفن عنده المذكور . 

ومن الضلال بمعنى الغيبة والاضمحلال قول الأخطل    : 


**كنت القذى في موج أكدر     مزبد قذف الأتي به فضل ضلالا 
**وقول الآخر : 


**ألم تسأل فتخبرك الديار     عن الحي المضلل أين ساروا 
**قوله تعالى : فلما ذهبوا به وأجمعوا أن يجعلوه في غيابة الجب وأوحينا إليه لتنبئنهم بأمرهم هذا وهم لا يشعرون   . 

أخبر الله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه أوحى إلى يوسف  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام أنه سينبئ إخوته بهذا الأمر الذي فعلوا به في حال كونهم لا يشعرون . 

ثم صرح في هذه السورة الكريمة بأنه جل وعلا أنجز ذلك الوعد في قوله : قال هل علمتم ما فعلتم بيوسف وأخيه إذ أنتم جاهلون   [ 12 \ 89 ] . 

وصرح بعدم شعورهم بأنه يوسف  في قوله : وجاء إخوة يوسف فدخلوا عليه فعرفهم وهم له منكرون   [ 12 \ 58 ] . 

وهذا الذي ذكرنا أن العامل في الجملة الحالية هو قوله : لتنبئنهم [ 12 \ 15   ] ، أى : لتخبرنهم بأمرهم هذا في حال كونهم لا يشعرون بأنك يوسف  ، هو الظاهر . 

وقيل : إن عامل الحال هو قوله : وأوحينا إليه   [ 12 \ 15 ] ، وعليه فالمعنى : أن ذلك الإيحاء وقع في حال كونهم لا يشعرون بأنه أوحي إليه ذلك . 

وقرأ هذه الآية جمهور القراء : غيابة الجب   [ 12 \ 15 ] بالإفراد ، وقرأ نافع    " غيابات الجب " بصيغة الجمع ، وكل شيء غيب عنك شيئا فهو غيابة ، ومنه قيل للقبر   [ ص: 205 ] غيابة ، ومنه قول الشاعر : 


**وإن أنا يوما غيبتني غيابتي فسيروا بسيري في العشيرة والأهل* *والجمع في قراءة نافع  نظرا إلى تعدد أجزاء قعر الجب التي تغيب الداخل فيها عن العيان . 

واختلف العلماء في جواب " لما " من قوله فلما ذهبوا به أمثبت هو أم محذوف ؟ 

فقيل : هو مثبت ، وهو قوله : قالوا ياأبانا إنا ذهبنا نستبق الآية [ 12 \ 17 ] ، أي : لما كان كذا وكذا قالوا ياأبانا واستحسن هذا الوجه أبو حيان    . 

وقيل : جواب " لما " هو قوله : أوحينا [ 12 \ 15 ] والواو صلة ، وهذا مذهب الكوفيين  ، تزاد عندهم الواو في جواب " لما ، وحتى ، وإذا " ، وعلى ذلك خرجوا قوله تعالى : فلما أسلما وتله للجبين وناديناه الآية [ 37 \ 103 ، 104 ] ، وقوله : حتى إذا جاءوها وفتحت أبوابها الآية [ 39 \ 73 ] ، وقول امرئ القيس    : 


**فلما أجزنا ساحة الحي وانتحى     بنا بطن حقف ذي ركام عقنقل 
**أي : لما أجزنا ساحة الحي انتحى . 

وقيل : جواب " لما " محذوف ، وهو قول البصريين  ، واختلف في تقديره ، فقيل : إن تقديره فعلوا به ما فعلوا من الأذى . 

وقدره بعضهم : فلما ذهبوا به وأجمعوا أن يجعلوه في غيابة الجب عظمت فتنتهم . 

وقدره بعضهم : فلما ذهبوا به وأجمعوا أن يجعلوه في غيابة الجب جعلوه فيها . 

واستظهر هذا الأخير أبو حيان    ; لأن قوله : وأجمعوا أن يجعلوه   [ 12 \ 15 ] يدل على هذا المقدر . والعلم عند الله تعالى .
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (131)
سُورَةُ يُوسُفَ  (2)
صـ 206 إلى صـ 210

قوله تعالى : ولقد همت به وهم بها لولا أن رأى برهان ربه   . 

ظاهر هذه الآية الكريمة قد يفهم منه أن يوسف  عليه   وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام هم بأن يفعل مع تلك المرأة مثل ما همت هي به   منه ، ولكن القرآن العظيم بين براءته عليه الصلاة والسلام من الوقوع فيما   لا ينبغي حيث بين شهادة كل من له تعلق بالمسألة ببراءته ، وشهادة الله له   بذلك واعتراف إبليس به . 

أما الذين لهم تعلق بتلك الواقعة فهم : يوسف  ، والمرأة ، وزوجها ، والنسوة ،   [ ص: 206 ] والشهود . 

أما جزم يوسف  بأنه بريء من تلك المعصية فذكره تعالى في قوله : هي راودتني عن نفسي   [ 12 \ 26 ] ، وقوله : قال رب السجن أحب إلي مما يدعونني إليه   . 

وأما اعتراف المرأة بذلك ففي قولها للنسوة : ولقد راودته عن نفسه فاستعصم   [ 12 \ 32 ] ، وقولها : الآن حصحص الحق أنا راودته عن نفسه وإنه لمن الصادقين   [ 12 \ 51 ] . 

وأما اعتراف زوج المرأة ففي قوله : قال إنه من كيدكن إن كيدكن عظيم يوسف أعرض عن هذا واستغفري لذنبك إنك كنت من الخاطئين   [ 12 \ 28 ، 29 ] . 

وأما اعتراف الشهود بذلك ففي قوله : وشهد شاهد من أهلها إن كان قميصه قد من قبل فصدقت وهو من الكاذبين الآية [ 12 \ 26 ] . 

وأما شهادة الله جل وعلا ببراءته ففي قوله : كذلك لنصرف عنه السوء والفحشاء إنه من عبادنا المخلصين   [ 12 \ 24 ] . 

قال  الفخر الرازي  في " تفسيره " : قد شهد الله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة على طهارته أربع مرات : 

أولها : لنصرف عنه السوء ، واللام للتأكيد والمبالغة . 

والثاني قوله : والفحشاء ، أي : وكذلك لنصرف عنه الفحشاء . 

والثالث قوله : إنه من عبادنا ، مع أنه تعالى قال : وعباد الرحمن الذين يمشون على الأرض هونا وإذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما   [ 25 \ 63 ] . 

والرابع قوله : المخلصين ، وفيه قراءتان : قراءة باسم الفاعل ، وأخرى باسم المفعول . 

فوروده باسم الفاعل يدل على كونه آتيا بالطاعات والقربات مع صفة الإخلاص . 

ووروده باسم المفعول يدل على أن الله تعالى استخلصه لنفسه ، واصطفاه لحضرته . 

وعلى كلا الوجهين : فإنه من أدل الألفاظ على كونه منزها عما أضافوه إليه . اهـ من تفسير الرازي    . 

ويؤيد ذلك قوله تعالى : معاذ الله إنه ربي أحسن مثواي إنه لا يفلح الظالمون   [ 12 \ 23 ] . 

 [ ص: 207 ] وأما إقرار إبليس بطهارة يوسف  ونزاهته ففي قوله تعالى : قال فبعزتك لأغوينهم أجمعين إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين   [ 38 \ 82 ، 83 ] ، فأقر بأنه لا يمكنه إغواء المخلصين ، ولا شك أن يوسف  من المخلصين ، كما صرح تعالى به في قوله : إنه من عبادنا المخلصين ، فظهرت دلالة القرآن من جهات متعددة على براءته مما لا ينبغي . 

وقال  الفخر الرازي  في تفسير هذه الآية ما نصه : وعند هذا نقول : هؤلاء الجهال الذين نسبوا إلى يوسف  عليه   السلام هذه الفضيحة ، إن كانوا من أتباع دين الله تعالى فليقبلوا شهادة   الله تعالى على طهارته ، وإن كانوا من أتباع إبليس وجنوده فليقبلوا شهادة   إبليس على طهارته ، ولعلهم يقولون : كنا في أول الأمر تلامذة إبليس ، إلى   أن تخرجنا عليه فزدنا في السفاهة عليه ، كما قال الخوارزمي    : 


**وكنت امرأ من جند إبليس فارتقى بي الدهر حتى صار إبليس من جندي     فلو مات قبلي كنت أحسن بعده 
طرائق فسق ليس يحسنها بعدي* *فثبت بهذه الدلائل : أن يوسف  عليه السلام بريء مما يقول هؤلاء الجهال . ا هـ كلام الرازي    . 

ولا يخفى ما فيه من قلة الأدب مع من قال تلك المقالة من الصحابة وعلماء السلف الصالح ، وعذر الرازي  في ذلك هو اعتقاده أن ذلك لم يثبت عن أحد من السلف الصالح . 

وسترى في آخر هذا المبحث أقوال العلماء في هذه المسألة إن شاء الله تعالى . 

فإن قيل : قد بينتم دلالة القرآن على براءته عليه السلام مما لا ينبغي في الآيات المتقدمة ، ولكن ماذا تقولون في قوله تعالى : وهم بها ؟ [ 12 \ 24 ] 

فالجواب من وجهين : 

الأول : إن المراد بهم يوسف  بها   خاطر قلبي صرف عنه وازع التقوى ، وقال بعضهم : هو الميل الطبيعي والشهوة   الغريزية المزمومة بالتقوى ، وهذا لا معصية فيه ; لأنه أمر جبلي لا يتعلق   به التكليف ، كما في الحديث عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم : أنه كان يقسم بين نسائه فيعدل ثم يقول : " اللهم هذا قسمي فيما أملك ، فلا تلمني فيما لا أملك " ، يعني ميل القلب الطبيعي . 

ومثال هذا ميل الصائم بطبعه إلى الماء البارد ، مع أن تقواه تمنعه من الشرب وهو صائم ، وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ومن هم بسيئة فلم يعملها كتبت له حسنة كاملة   " ; لأنه ترك ما تميل   [ ص: 208 ] إليه نفسه بالطبع خوفا من الله ، وامتثالا لأمره ، كما قال تعالى : وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى فإن الجنة هي المأوى   [ 79 \ 40 ، 41 ] . 

وهم بني حارثة  وبني سلمة  بالفرار يوم أحد  ، كهم يوسف  هذا ، بدليل قوله : إذ همت طائفتان منكم أن تفشلا والله وليهما   [ 3 \ 122 ] ; لأن قوله : والله وليهما يدل على أن ذلك الهم ليس معصية ; لأن إتباع المعصية بولاية الله لذلك العاصي إغراء على المعصية . 

والعرب تطلق الهم وتريد به المحبة والشهوة ، فيقول الإنسان فيما لا يحبه   ولا يشتهيه : هذا ما يهمني ، ويقول فيما يحبه ويشتهيه : هذا أهم الأشياء   إلي . بخلاف هم امرأة العزيز ، فإنه هم عزم وتصميم ، بدليل أنها شقت قميصه   من دبر وهو هارب عنها ، ولم يمنعها من الوقوع فيما لا ينبغي إلا عجزها عنه  .  

ومثل هذا التصميم على المعصية معصية يؤاخذ بها صاحبها ، بدليل الحديث الثابت في الصحيح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم من حديث أبي بكرة    : " إذا   التقى المسلمان بسيفيهما فالقاتل والمقتول في النار " قالوا : يا رسول   الله ، قد عرفنا القاتل فما بال المقتول ؟ قال : " إنه كان حريصا على قتل   صاحبه   " ، فصرح صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن تصميم عزمه على قتل صاحبه معصية أدخله الله بسببها النار . 

وأما تأويلهم هم يوسف  بأنه قارب الهم ولم يهم بالفعل ، كقول العرب : قتلته لو لم أخف الله ، أي قاربت أن أقتله ، كما قاله  الزمخشري    . 

وتأويل الهم بأنه هم بضربها ، أو هم بدفعها عن نفسه ، فكل ذلك غير ظاهر ، بل بعيد من الظاهر ولا دليل عليه . 

والجواب الثاني وهو اختيار أبي حيان    : أن يوسف  لم يقع منه هم أصلا ، بل هو منفي عنه لوجود البرهان . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : هذا الوجه الذي اختاره أبو حيان  وغيره   هو أجرى الأقوال على قواعد اللغة العربية ; لأن الغالب في القرآن وفي  كلام  العرب : أن الجواب المحذوف يذكر قبله ما يدل عليه ، كقوله : فعليه توكلوا إن كنتم مسلمين     [ 10 \ 84 ] ، أي : إن كنتم مسلمين فتوكلوا عليه ، فالأول : دليل الجواب   المحذوف لا نفس الجواب ; لأن جواب الشروط وجواب لولا لا يتقدم ، ولكن  يكون  المذكور قبله دليلا عليه كالآية   [ ص: 209 ] المذكورة ، وكقوله : قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين   [ 27 \ 64 ] ، أي : إن كنتم صادقين فهاتوا برهانكم . 

وعلى هذا القول : فمعنى الآية ، وهم بها لولا أن رأى برهان ربه ، أي لولا   أن رآه هم بها ، فما قبل لولا هو دليل الجواب المحذوف ، كما هو الغالب في   القرآن واللغة . 

ونظير ذلك قوله تعالى : إن كادت لتبدي به لولا أن ربطنا على قلبها   [ 28 \ 10 ] ، فما قبل لولا دليل الجواب ، أي : لولا أن ربطنا على قلبها لكادت تبدي به . 

واعلم أن جماعة من علماء العربية أجازوا تقديم جواب لولا [ 12 \ 24 ] ،   وتقديم الجواب في سائر الشروط ، وعلى هذا القول يكون جواب لولا في قوله : لولا أن رأى برهان ربه   [ 12 \ 24 ] ، هو ما قبله من قوله : وهم بها   [ 12 \ 24 ] . 

وإلى جواز التقديم المذكور ذهب الكوفيون  ، ومن أعلام البصريين    :  أبو العباس المبرد  ، وأبو زيد الأنصاري    . 

وقال الشيخ أبو حيان  في " البحر المحيط " ما نصه : والذي أختاره أن يوسف  عليه   السلام لم يقع منه هم بها البتة ، بل هو منفي لوجود رؤية البرهان ، كما   تقول : لقد قارفت لولا أن عصمك الله ، ولا نقول : إن جواب لولا متقدم عليها   ، وإن كان لا يقوم دليل على امتناع ذلك ، بل صريح أدوات الشروط العاملة   مختلف في جواز تقديم أجوبتها عليها ، وقد ذهب إلى ذلك الكوفيون  ، ومن أعلام البصريين    :  أبو زيد الأنصاري  ،  وأبو العباس المبرد    . 

بل نقول : إن جواب لولا محذوف لدلالة ما قبله عليه ، كما يقول جمهور البصريين  في   قول العرب : أنت ظالم إن فعلت . فيقدرونه إن فعلت فأنت ظالم ، ولا يدل   قوله أنت ظالم على ثبوت الظلم ، بل هو مثبت على تقدير وجود الفعل ، وكذلك   هنا التقدير : لولا أن رأى برهان ربه لهم بها ، فكان وجود الهم على تقدير   انتفاء رؤية البرهان ، لكنه وجد رؤية البرهان فانتفى الهم ، ولا التفات إلى   قول  الزجاج    . ولو كان الكلام : ولهم بها ، كان بعيدا ، فكيف مع سقوط اللام ؟ لأنه يوهم أن قوله : وهم بها هو   جواب لولا ونحن لم نقل بذلك ، وإنما هو دليل الجواب ، وعلى تقدير أن يكون   نفس الجواب فاللام ليست بلازمة ، لجواز أن يأتي جواب لولا إذا كان بصيغة   الماضي   [ ص: 210 ] باللام ،  وبغير لام ،  تقول : لولا زيد لأكرمتك ، ولولا زيد أكرمتك ، فمن ذهب إلى أن  قوله : هم  بها نفس الجواب لم يبعد ، ولا التفات لقول ابن عطية    : إن قول من قال : إن الكلام قد تم في قوله : ولقد همت به وإن جواب لولا في قوله : وهم بها وإن المعنى : لولا أن رأى برهان ربه لهم بها ، فلم يهم يوسف  عليه السلام . 

قال : وهذا قول يرده لسان العرب وأقوال السلف اهـ . 

أما قوله : يرده لسان العرب فليس كما ذكر ، وقد استدل من ذهب إلى جواز ذلك بوجوده في لسان العرب ، قال الله تعالى : إن كادت لتبدي به لولا أن ربطنا على قلبها لتكون من المؤمنين     \ [ 28 \ 10 ] 30 فقوله : إن كادت لتبدي به إما أن يتخرج على أن الجواب   على ما ذهب إليه ذلك القائل ، وإما أن يتخرج على ما ذهبنا إليه من أنه  دليل  الجواب ، والتقدير : لولا أن ربطنا على قلبها لكادت تبدي به . 

وأما أقوال السلف : فنعتقد أنه لا يصح عن أحد منهم شيء من ذلك ; لأنها   أقوال متكاذبة يناقض بعضها بعضا ، مع كونها قادحة في بعض فساق المسلمين   فضلا عن المقطوع لهم بالعصمة . 

والذي روي عن السلف لا يساعد عليه كلام العرب ; لأنهم قدروا جواب لولا   محذوفا ولا يدل عليه دليل ; لأنهم لم يقدروا الهم بها ولا يدل كلام العرب   إلا على أن يكون المحذوف من معنى ما قبل الشرط ; لأن ما قبل الشرط دليل   عليه اهـ . محل الغرض من كلام أبي حيان بلفظه . 

وقد قدمنا أن هذا القول هو أجرى الأقوال على لغة العرب ، وإن زعم بعض العلماء خلاف ذلك . 

فبهذين الجوابين تعلم أن يوسف  عليه  وعلى  نبينا الصلاة والسلام بريء من الوقوع فيما لا ينبغي ، وأنه إما أن  يكون لم  يقع منه أصلا بناء على أن الهم معلق بأداة الامتناع التي هي لولا  على  انتفاء رؤية البرهان ، وقد رأى البرهان فانتفى المعلق عليه ، وبانتفائه   ينتفي المعلق الذي هو همه بها كما تقدم إيضاحه في كلام أبي حيان    . 

وإما أن يكون همه خاطرا قلبيا صرف عنه وازع التقوى ، أو هو الشهوة والميل   الغريزي المزموم بالتقوى كما أوضحناه ، فبهذا يتضح لك أن قوله : وهم بها لا يعارض ما قدمنا من الآيات على براءة يوسف  من الوقوع فيما لا ينبغي . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (132)
سُورَةُ يُوسُفَ  (3)
صـ 211 إلى صـ 215*
فإذا  علمت مما بينا دلالة القرآن العظيم على براءته مما لا ينبغي ، فسنذكر  لك  أقوال العلماء الذين قالوا : إنه وقع منه بعض ما لا ينبغي ، وأقوالهم  في  المراد بالبرهان فنقول : 

قال صاحب " الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور " : أخرج عبد الرزاق ،   والفريابي  ،  وسعيد بن منصور  ،  وابن جرير  ، وابن المنذر  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، وأبو الشيخ  ، والحاكم  ، وصححه عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ، قال : لما همت به تزينت ، ثم استلقت على فراشها ، وهم بها جلس بين رجليها يحل تبانه نودي من السماء " يا ابن يعقوب  ، لا تكن كطائر ينتف ريشه فيبقى لا ريش له " فلم يتعظ على النداء شيئا ، حتى رأى برهان ربه : جبريل  عليه السلام في صورة يعقوب  عاضا على أصبعيه ، ففزع فخرجت شهوته من أنامله ، فوثب إلى الباب فوجده مغلقا ، فرفع يوسف  رجله   فضرب بها الباب الأدنى فانفرج له ، واتبعته فأدركته ، فوضعت يديها في   قميصه فشقته حتى بلغت عضلة ساقه ، فألفيا سيدها لدى الباب   . 

وأخرج  ابن جرير  ، وأبو الشيخ  ، وأبو نعيم  في " الحلية " عن  ابن عباس  رضي   الله عنهما : أنه سئل عن هم يوسف عليه السلام ما بلغ ؟ قال : حل الهميان -   يعني السراويل - وجلس منها مجلس الخاتن ، فصيح به ، يا يوسف  لا تكن كالطير له ريش ، فإذا زنى قعد ليس له ريش   ! 

وأخرج أبو نعيم  في " الحلية " عن  علي بن أبي طالب    - رضي الله عنه - في قوله : ولقد همت به وهم بها     [ 12 \ 24 ] ، قال : طمعت فيه وطمع فيها ، وكان من الطمع أن هم بحل  التكة  ، فقامت إلى صنم مكلل بالدر واليواقيت في ناحية البيت فسترته بثوب  أبيض  بينها وبينه ، فقال : أي شيء تصنعين ؟ فقالت : استحي من إلهي أن  يراني على  هذه الصورة ، فقال يوسف  عليه   السلام : تستحين من صنم لا يأكل ولا يشرب ، ولا أستحي أنا من إلهي الذي هو   قائم على كل نفس بما كسبت ، ثم قال : لا تنالينها مني أبدا   . وهو   البرهان الذي رأى . 

وأخرج عبد الرزاق  ،  وابن جرير  ، وابن المنذر  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، وأبو الشيخ  عن مجاهد  رضي الله عنه في قوله : وهم بها [ 12 \ 24 ] ، قال : حل سراويله حتى بلغ ثنته ، وجلس منها مجلس الرجل من امرأته ، فمثل له يعقوب  عليه السلام فضرب بيده على صدره فخرجت شهوته من أنامله   . 

وأخرج  ابن جرير  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، وأبو الشيخ  ، والحاكم  ، وصححه عن  ابن عباس   [ ص:  212 ] رضي  الله عنهما في قوله : لولا أن رأى برهان ربه قال : رأى صورة  أبيه يعقوب في  وسط البيت عاضا على إبهامه ، فأدبر هاربا وقال : " وحقك يا  أبت لا أعود  أبدا   " . 

وأخرج  ابن جرير  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، وأبو الشيخ  ، عن عكرمة  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  في قوله : لولا أن رأى برهان ربه ، قالا : حل السراويل ، وجلس منها مجلس الخاتن ، فرأى صورة فيها وجه يعقوب  عاضا على أصابعه ، فدفع صدره فخرجت الشهوة من أنامله ، فكل ولد يعقوب  قد ولد له اثنا عشر ولدا إلا يوسف  عليه السلام ، فإنه نقص بتلك الشهوة ولدا فلم يولد له غير أحد عشر ولدا   . 

وأخرج  ابن جرير  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، عن مجاهد  رضي الله عنه في قوله : لولا أن رأى برهان ربه ، قال : تمثل له يعقوب  عليه السلام فضرب في صدر يوسف  فطارت شهوته من أطراف أنامله ، فولد لكل ولد يعقوب  اثنا عشر ذكرا غير يوسف  لم يولد له إلا غلامان   . 

وأخرج  ابن جرير  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، وأبو الشيخ  عن الحسن  رضي الله عنه ، في قوله : لولا أن رأى برهان ربه ، قال : رأى يعقوب  عاضا على أصابعه يقول : " يوسف    ! يوسف    ! " . 

وأخرج  ابن جرير  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، وأبو الشيخ  عن قتادة  رضي الله عنه في الآية ، قال : رأى آية من آيات ربه حجزه الله بها عن معصيته ، ذكر لنا أنه مثل له يعقوب  عاضا على أصبعيه ، وهو يقول له : يا يوسف    ! أتهم بعمل السفهاء ، وأنت مكتوب في الأنبياء ؟ ! فذلك البرهان . فانتزع الله كل شهوة كانت في مفاصله   . 

وأخرج  ابن جرير  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، وأبو الشيخ  ، عن  محمد بن سيرين  رضي الله عنه ، في قوله : لولا أن رأى برهان ربه ، قال : مثل له يعقوب  عليه السلام عاضا على إصبعيه يقول : " يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم  خليل الرحمن ، اسمك مكتوب في الأنبياء ، وتعمل عمل السفهاء   ! " . 

وأخرج عبد الرزاق  ،  وابن جرير  ، وابن المنذر  ، عن مجاهد  رضي الله عنه ، قال : رأى صورة يعقوب  عليه السلام في الجدار   . 

وأخرج  ابن أبي شيبة  ،  وابن جرير  ، وابن المنذر  ، وأبو الشيخ  ، عن الحسن  رضي الله عنه ، قال : زعموا أن سقف البيت انفرج ، فرأى يعقوب  عاضا على إصبعيه   . 

 [ ص: 213 ] وأخرج عبد الله بن أحمد  في " زوائد الزهد " ، عن الحسن  رضي الله عنه ، في قوله : ولقد همت به وهم بها لولا أن رأى برهان ربه . قال : إنه لما هم قيل له ارفع رأسك يا يوسف  ، فرفع رأسه فإذا هو بصورة في سقف البيت تقول : يا يوسف    ! يا يوسف    ! أنت مكتوب في الأنبياء ، فعصمه الله عز وجل   . 

وأخرج أبو عبيد  ،  وابن جرير  ، وابن المنذر  ، عن أبي صالح  رضي الله عنه ، قال : رأى صورة يعقوب  في سقف البيت تقول : " يوسف    ! يوسف    ! "   . 

وأخرج  ابن جرير  من طريق  الزهري  ، أن  حميد بن عبد الرحمن  أخبره أن البرهان الذي رأى يوسف  عليه السلام هو يعقوب    . 

وأخرج  ابن جرير  ، عن القاسم بن أبي بزة  ، نودي : " يا ابن يعقوب  ،   لا تكونن كالطير له ريش ، فإذا زنى قعد ليس له ريش " ، فلم يعرض للنداء   وقعد ، فرفع رأسه ، فرأى وجه يعقوب عاضا على إصبعه ، فقام مرعوبا استحياء   من أبيه   . 

وأخرج  ابن جرير  ، عن علي بن بذيمة  ، قال : كان يولد لكل رجل منهم اثنا عشر إلا يوسف  عليه السلام ولد له أحد عشر من أجل ما خرج من شهوته   . 

وأخرج  ابن جرير  ، عن شمر بن عطية  ، قال : نظر يوسف  إلى صورة يعقوب  عاضا على إصبعه يقول : يا يوسف  ، فذاك حين كف وقام   . 

وأخرج  ابن جرير  ، عن الضحاك  رضي الله عنه ، قال : يزعمون أنه مثل له يعقوب  عليه السلام فاستحيا منه   . 

وأخرج  ابن أبي حاتم  ، عن  الأوزاعي  ، قال : كان  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ، يقول في قوله : لولا أن رأى برهان ربه ، قال : رأى آية من كتاب الله فنهته ، مثلت له في جدار الحائط   . 

وأخرج  ابن جرير  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، عن  محمد بن كعب القرظي  رضي الله عنه ، قال : البرهان الذي رأى يوسف  عليه السلام ثلاث آيات من كتاب الله   : وإن عليكم لحافظين كراما كاتبين يعلمون ما تفعلون   [ 82 \ 10 ، 11 ] ، وقول الله تعالى : وما تكون في شأن وما تتلو منه من قرآن ولا تعملون من عمل إلا كنا عليكم شهودا إذ تفيضون فيه   [ 10 \ 61 ] ، وقول الله تعالى : أفمن هو قائم على كل نفس بما كسبت   [ 13 \ 33 ] . 

 [ ص: 214 ] وأخرج  ابن أبي شيبة  ،  وابن جرير  ، وابن المنذر  ، وأبو الشيخ  ، عن  محمد بن كعب  قال : رأى في البيت في ناحية الحائط مكتوبا : ولا تقربوا الزنا إنه كان فاحشة وساء سبيلا   [ 17 \ 32 ] ، وأخرج ابن المنذر  ، وأبو الشيخ  ، عن  وهب بن منبه  رضي الله عنه ، قال : لما خلا يوسف  وامرأة العزيز  خرجت كف بلا جسد بينهما ، مكتوب عليها بالعبرانية : أفمن هو قائم على كل نفس بما كسبت   [ 13 \ 33 ] ، ثم انصرفت الكف ، وقاما مقامهما ، ثم رجعت الكف مكتوبا عليها بالعبرانية : وإن عليكم لحافظين كراما كاتبين يعلمون ما تفعلون   [ 82 \ 10 ، 12 ] ، ثم انصرفت الكف ، وقاما مقامهما ، فعادت الكف الثالثة مكتوبا عليها : ولا تقربوا الزنا إنه كان فاحشة وساء سبيلا   [ 17 \ 32 ] ، وانصرفت الكف ، وقاما مقامهما ، فعادت الكف الرابعة مكتوبا عليها بالعبرانية : واتقوا يوما ترجعون فيه إلى الله ثم توفى كل نفس ما كسبت وهم لا يظلمون   [ 2 \ 281 ] ، فولى يوسف عليه السلام هاربا . 

وأخرج  ابن جرير  عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما في قوله : لولا أن رأى برهان ربه ، قال : آيات ربه ، أري تمثال الملك   . 

وأخرج أبو الشيخ  ، وأبو نعيم  في " الحلية " ، عن  جعفر بن محمد  رضي الله عنه ، قال : لما دخل يوسف  معها البيت وفي البيت صنم من ذهب قالت : كما أنت ، حتى أغطي الصنم ، فإني أستحي منه ، فقال يوسف    : هذه تستحيي من الصنم ، أنا أحق أن أستحيي من الله ؟ فكف عنها وتركها   . اهـ من " الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور " . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : هذه الأقوال التي رأيت نسبتها إلى هؤلاء العلماء منقسمة إلى قسمين : 

قسم لم يثبت نقله عمن نقله عنه بسند صحيح ، وهذا لا إشكال في سقوطه . 

وقسم ثبت عن بعض من ذكر ، ومن ثبت عنه منهم شيء من ذلك ، فالظاهر الغالب   على الظن المزاحم لليقين : أنه إنما تلقاه عن الإسرائيليات ; لأنه لا مجال   للرأي فيه ، ولم يرفع منه قليل ولا كثير إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

وبهذا تعلم أنه لا ينبغي التجرؤ على القول في نبي الله يوسف  بأنه جلس بين رجلي كافرة أجنبية ، يريد أن يزني بها ، اعتمادا على مثل هذه الروايات ، مع أن في الروايات   [ ص:  215 ] المذكورة  ما تلوح عليه لوائح الكذب ، كقصة الكف التي خرجت له أربع  مرات ، وفي ثلاث  منهن لا يبالي بها ; لأن ذلك على فرض صحته فيه أكبر زاجر  لعوام الفساق ،  فما ظنك بخيار الأنبياء ؟ مع أنا قدمنا دلالة القرآن على  براءته من جهات  متعددة ، وأوضحنا أن الحقيقة لا تتعدى أحد أمرين : 

إما أن يكون لم يقع منه هم بها أصلا ، بناء على تعليق همه على عدم رؤية   البرهان ، وقد رأى البرهان ، وإما أن يكون همه الميل الطبيعي المزموم   بالتقوى ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

واختلف العلماء في المراد بالسوء والفحشاء ، اللذين ذكر الله في هذه الآية أنه صرفهما عن نبيه يوسف    . 

فروى  ابن أبي حاتم  ، وأبو الشيخ  ، عن  عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر  رضي الله عنه ، في قوله : لنصرف عنه السوء والفحشاء   [ 12 \ 24 ] ، قال : الزنى ، والثناء القبيح اهـ . 

وقال بعض العلماء : السوء : مقدمات الفاحشة ، كالقبلة ، والفاحشة : الزنى . 

وقيل : السوء : جناية اليد ، والفاحشة : الزنى . وأظهر الأقوال في تقدير   متعلق الكاف في قوله : كذلك لنصرف ، أي : فعلنا له ذلك من إراءة البرهان ،   كذلك الفعل لنصرف واللام لام كي . 

وقوله : المخلصين [ 12 \ 24 ] قرأه نافع  ، وعاصم  ، وحمزة  ،  والكسائي  ، بفتح اللام بصيغة اسم المفعول ، وقرأه ابن عامر  ، وابن كثير  ، وأبو عمرو  ، بكسر اللام بصيغة اسم الفاعل ، والعلم عند الله تعالى اهـ .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (133)
سُورَةُ يُوسُفَ  (4)
صـ 216 إلى صـ 220
*
*قوله تعالى : وشهد شاهد من أهلها إن كان قميصه قد من قبل فصدقت وهو من الكاذبين وإن كان قميصه قد من دبر فكذبت وهو من الصادقين فلما رأى قميصه قد من دبر قال إنه من كيدكن إن كيدكن عظيم   . 

يفهم من هذه الآية لزوم الحكم بالقرينة الواضحة الدالة على صدق أحد الخصمين وكذب الآخر   ; لأن ذكر الله لهذه القصة في معرض تسليم الاستدلال بتلك القرينة على براءة يوسف  يدل   على أن الحكم بمثل ذلك حق وصواب ; لأن كون القميص مشقوقا من جهة دبره  دليل  واضح على أنه هارب عنها ، وهي تنوشه من خلفه ، ولكنه تعالى بين في  موضع  آخر أن محل العمل بالقرينة ما لم تعارضها   [ ص: 216 ] قرينة أقوى منها ، فإن عارضتها قرينة أقوى منها أبطلتها ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : وجاءوا على قميصه بدم كذب قال بل سولت لكم أنفسكم أمرا فصبر جميل   [ 12 \ 18 ] ; لأن أولاد يعقوب  لما جعلوا يوسف  في   غيابة الجب ، جعلوا على قميصه دم سخلة ; ليكون وجود الدم على قميصه قرينة   على صدقهم في دعواهم أنه أكله الذئب . ولا شك أن الدم قرينة على افتراس   الذئب له ، ولكن يعقوب  أبطل قرينتهم هذه بقرينة أقوى منها ، وهي عدم شق القميص ، فقال : سبحان الله ! متى كان الذئب حليما كيسا يقتل يوسف  ولا يشق قميصه ; ولذا صرح بتكذيبه لهم في قوله : بل سولت لكم أنفسكم أمرا فصبر جميل والله المستعان على ما تصفون   [ 12 \ 18 ] . 

وهذه الآيات المذكورة أصل في الحكم بالقرائن . 

ومن أمثلة الحكم بالقرينة : الرجل يتزوج المرأة من غير أن يراها سابقا ، فتزفها إليه ولائد لا يثبت بشهادتهن أن هذه هي فلانة التي وقع عليها العقد ، فيجوز له جماعها من غير احتياج إلى بينة تشهد على عينها أنها هي التي وقع العقد عليها ، اعتمادا على قرينة النكاح . 

وكالرجل ينزل ضيفا عند قوم ، فتأتيه الوليدة أو الغلام بالطعام ، فيجوز له الأكل من غير احتياج إلى ما يثبت إذن مالك الطعام له في الأكل ، اعتمادا على القرينة . 

وكقول مالك  ومن وافقه : إن من شم في فيه ريح الخمر يحد حد الشارب ، اعتمادا على القرينة ; لأن وجود ريحها في فيه قرينة على أنه شربها ، وكمسائل اللوث وغير ذلك . 

وقد قدمنا في سورة المائدة صحة الاحتجاج بمثل هذه القرائن ، وأوضحنا بالأدلة القرآنية ، أن التحقيق أن شرع من قبلنا الثابت بشرعنا شرع لنا ، إلا بدليل على النسخ غاية الإيضاح ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

وقال القرطبي  في تفسير قوله تعالى : وجاءوا على قميصه بدم كذب   . [ 12 \ 18 ] 

استدل الفقهاء بهذه الآية في إعمال الأمارات في مسائل من الفقه ، كالقسامة وغيرها ، وأجمعوا على أن يعقوب  عليه السلام استدل على كذبهم بصحة القميص . 

وهكذا يجب على الناظر أن يلحظ الأمارات والعلامات إذا تعارضت ، فما ترجح   منها قضى بجانب الترجيح ، وهي قوة التهمة ، ولا خلاف في الحكم بها ، قاله ابن العربي    . اهـ كلام القرطبي    . 

 [ ص: 217 ] واختلف العلماء في الشاهد في قوله : وشهد شاهد من أهلها   [ 12 \ 26 ] . 

فقال بعض العلماء : هو صبي في المهد ، وممن قال ذلك  ابن عباس  ، والضحاك  ،  وسعيد بن جبير    . 

وعن  ابن عباس  أيضا أنه رجل ذو لحية ، ونحوه عن الحسن    . 

وعن  زيد بن أسلم  أنه ابن عم لها كان حكيما ، ونحوه عن قتادة  ، وعكرمة    . 

وعن مجاهد  أنه ليس بإنسي ، ولا جان ، هو خلق من خلق الله . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : قول مجاهد  هذا يرده قوله تعالى : من أهلها [ 12 \ 26 ] ; لأنه صريح في أنه إنسي من أهل المرأة . وأظهر الأقوال : أنه صبي ، لما رواه أحمد  ،  وابن جرير  ، والبيهقي  في الدلائل ، عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " تكلم أربعة وهم صغار : ابن ماشطة فرعون ، وشاهد يوسف  ، وصاحب جريج  ، وعيسى ابن مريم    " اهـ . 
قوله تعالى : إن كيدكن عظيم   . 

هذه الآية الكريمة إذا ضمت لها آية أخرى حصل بذلك بيان أن كيد النساء أعظم من كيد الشيطان ، والآية المذكورة هي قوله : إن كيد الشيطان كان ضعيفا   [ 4 \ 76 ] ; لأن قوله في النساء : إن كيدكن عظيم   [ 12 \ 28 ] ، وقوله في الشيطان : إن كيد الشيطان كان ضعيفا   [ 4 \ 76 ] ، يدل على أن كيدهن أعظم من كيده . 

قال القرطبي    : قال مقاتل  ، عن  يحيى بن أبي كثير  ، عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " إن كيد النساء أعظم من كيد الشيطان "   ; لأن الله تعالى يقول : إن كيد الشيطان كان ضعيفا ، وقال : إن كيدكن عظيم ا هـ . 

وقال الأديب الحسن بن آية الحسني الشنقيطي    : 


**ما استعظم الإله كيدهنه إلا لأنهن هن هنه 
**قوله تعالى : وقلن حاش لله ما هذا بشرا إن هذا إلا ملك كريم قالت فذلكن الذي لمتنني فيه ولقد راودته عن نفسه فاستعصم   . 

بين الله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة ثناء هؤلاء النسوة على يوسف  بهذه الصفات الحميدة فيما بينهن ، ثم بين اعترافهن بذلك عند سؤال الملك لهن أمام الناس في قوله : قال ما خطبكن إذ راودتن يوسف عن نفسه قلن حاش لله ما علمنا عليه من سوء قالت امرأة العزيز الآن حصحص الحق أنا راودته عن نفسه الآية [ 12 \ 51 ] .
[ ص: 218 ] قوله تعالى : وما كنت لديهم إذ أجمعوا أمرهم وهم يمكرون   . 

لم يبين هنا هذا الذي أجمعوا أمرهم عليه ، ولم يبين هنا أيضا المراد بمكرهم   ، ولكنه بين في أول هذه السورة الكريمة أن الذي أجمعوا أمرهم عليه هو  جعله  في غيابة الجب ، وأن مكرهم هو ما فعلوه بأبيهم يعقوب  وأخيهم يوسف  ، وذلك في قوله : فلما ذهبوا به وأجمعوا أن يجعلوه في غيابة الجب إلى قوله : والله المستعان على ما تصفون   [ 12 \ 18 ] . 

وقد أشار تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة إلى صحة نبوة نبينا صلى الله عليه   وسلم ; لأنه أنزل عليه هذا القرآن ، وفصل له هذه القصة ، مع أنه صلى الله   عليه وسلم لم يكن حاضرا لدى أولاد يعقوب  حين أجمعوا أمرهم على المكر به ، وجعله في غيابة الجب ، فلولا أن الله أوحى إليه ذلك ما عرفه من تلقاء نفسه . 

والآيات المشيرة لإثبات رسالته ، بدليل إخباره بالقصص الماضية التي لا يمكنه علم حقائقها إلا عن طريق الوحي كثيرة ، كقوله : وما كنت لديهم إذ يلقون أقلامهم أيهم يكفل مريم الآية [ 3 \ 44 ] . 

وقوله : وما كنت بجانب الغربي إذ قضينا إلى موسى الأمر الآية [ 28 \ 44 ] . 

وقوله : وما كنت ثاويا في أهل مدين   [ 28 \ 45 ] . 

وقوله : وما كنت بجانب الطور إذ نادينا ولكن رحمة من ربك الآية [ 28 \ 46 ] . 

وقوله : ما كان لي من علم بالملإ الأعلى إذ يختصمون إن يوحى إلي إلا أنما أنا نذير مبين   [ 38 \ 69 ، 70 ] . 

وقوله : تلك من أنباء الغيب نوحيها إليك ما كنت تعلمها أنت ولا قومك من قبل هذا الآية [ 11 \ 49 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

فهذه الآيات من أوضح الأدلة على أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم رسول كريم ، وإن كانت المعجزات الباهرة الدالة على ذلك أكثر من الحصر .
قوله تعالى : وما يؤمن أكثرهم بالله إلا وهم مشركون   . 

قال  ابن عباس  ، والحسن  ، ومجاهد  ،  وعامر الشعبي  ،   وأكثر المفسرين : إن معنى هذه الآية أن أكثر الناس ، وهم الكفار ما كانوا   يؤمنون بالله بتوحيدهم له في ربوبيته إلا وهم مشركون به غيره في عبادته .  

فالمراد بإيمانهم اعترافهم بأنه ربهم الذي هو خالقهم ، ومدبر شئونهم ،   والمراد بشركهم عبادتهم غيره معه ، والآيات الدالة على هذا المعنى كثيرة   جدا ، كقوله : قل  من يرزقكم من السماء والأرض أمن يملك  السمع والأبصار ومن يخرج الحي من  الميت ويخرج الميت من الحي ومن يدبر  الأمر فسيقولون الله فقل أفلا تتقون  [ ص: 219 ]   [ 10 \ 31 ] ، وكقوله : ولئن سألتهم من خلقهم ليقولن الله فأنى يؤفكون   [ 43 \ 87 ] ، وقوله : ولئن سألتهم من خلق السماوات والأرض ليقولن خلقهن العزيز العليم   [ 43 \ 9 ] ، وقوله : ولئن سألتهم من خلق السماوات والأرض وسخر الشمس والقمر ليقولن الله فأنى يؤفكون   [ 29 \ 61 ] ، وقوله : ولئن سألتهم من نزل من السماء ماء فأحيا به الأرض من بعد موتها ليقولن الله قل الحمد لله بل أكثرهم لا يعقلون   [ 29 \ 63 ] ، وقوله : قل لمن الأرض ومن فيها إن كنتم تعلمون سيقولون لله قل أفلا تذكرون قل من رب السماوات السبع ورب العرش العظيم سيقولون لله قل أفلا تتقون قل من بيده ملكوت كل شيء وهو يجير ولا يجار عليه إن كنتم تعلمون سيقولون لله قل فأنى تسحرون   [ 23 \ 84 - 88 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

ومع هذا فإنهم قالوا : أجعل الآلهة إلها واحدا إن هذا لشيء عجاب   [ 38 \ 5 ] . 

وهذه الآيات القرآنية تدل على أن توحيد الربوبية لا ينقذ من الكفر إلا إذا كان معه توحيد العبادة ، أي عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له ، ويدل لذلك قوله تعالى : وما يؤمن أكثرهم بالله إلا وهم مشركون   [ 12 \ 106 ] . 

وفي هذه الآية الكريمة إشكال : وهو أن المقرر في علم البلاغة أن الحال قيد   لعاملها وصف لصاحبها ، وعليه فإن عامل هذه الجملة الحالية الذي هو " يؤمن "   مقيد بها ، فيصير المعنى تقييد إيمانهم بكونهم مشركين ، وهو مشكل لما بين   الإيمان والشرك من المنافاة . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : لم أر من شفى الغليل في هذا الإشكال ، والذي يظهر   لي والله تعالى أعلم أن هذا الإيمان المقيد بحال الشرك إنما هو إيمان  لغوي  لا شرعي ; لأن من يعبد مع الله غيره لا يصدق عليه اسم الإيمان البتة  شرعا .  

أما الإيمان اللغوي فهو يشمل كل تصديق ، فتصديق الكافر بأن الله هو الخالق   الرازق يصدق عليه اسم الإيمان لغة مع كفره بالله ، ولا يصدق عليه اسم   الإيمان شرعا . 

وإذا حققت ذلك علمت أن الإيمان اللغوي يجامع الشرك فلا إشكال في تقييده به ، وكذلك الإسلام الموجود دون الإيمان في قوله تعالى : قل لم تؤمنوا ولكن قولوا أسلمنا ولما يدخل الإيمان في قلوبكم   [ 49 \ 14 ] ، فهو الإسلام اللغوي ; لأن الإسلام الشرعي لا يوجد ممن لم يدخل الإيمان في قلبه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 [ ص: 220 ] وقال بعض العلماء : " نزلت آية وما يؤمن أكثرهم بالله إلا وهم مشركون   [ 12 \ 106 ] ، في قول الكفار في تلبيتهم : لبيك لا شريك لك إلا شريكا هو لك تملكه وما ملك ، وهو راجع إلى ما ذكرنا .
قوله تعالى : لقد كان في قصصهم عبرة لأولي الألباب   . 

ذكر الله جل وعلا في هذه الآية أن في أخبار المرسلين مع أممهم ، وكيف نجى   الله المؤمنين وأهلك الكافرين - عبرة لأولي الألباب ، أي عظة لأهل العقول .   

وبين هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله في قوم لوط     : وإنكم لتمرون عليهم مصبحين وبالليل أفلا تعقلون   [ 37 \ 137 ] ، كما تقدمت الإشارة إليه مرارا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (134)
سُورَةُ الرَّعْدِ(1)
صـ 221 إلى صـ 225

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

سُورَةُ الرَّعْدِ

قوله تعالى : الله الذي رفع السماوات بغير عمد ترونها ثم استوى على العرش   . 

ظاهر هذه الآية الكريمة قد يفهم منه أن السماء مرفوعة على عمد ، ولكننا لا   نراها ، ونظير هذه الآية قوله أيضا في أول سورة " لقمان " : خلق السماوات بغير عمد ترونها وألقى في الأرض رواسي أن تميد بكم   [ 31 \ 10 ] . 

واختلف العلماء في قوله : ترونها على قولين : 

أحدهما أن لها عمدا ولكننا لا نراها ، كما يشير إليه ظاهر الآية ، وممن روي عنه هذا القول  ابن عباس  ، ومجاهد  ، والحسن  ، وقتادة  ، وغير واحد ، كما قاله ابن كثير    . 

وروي عن قتادة  أيضا أن المعنى أنها مرفوعة بلا عمد أصلا ، وهو قول  إياس بن معاوية  ، وهذا القول يدل عليه تصريحه تعالى في سورة " الحج " أنه هو الذي يمسكها أن تقع على الأرض في قوله : ويمسك السماء أن تقع على الأرض إلا بإذنه   [ 22 \ 65 ] . 

قال ابن كثير    : فعلى هذا يكون قوله : ترونها تأكيدا لنفي ذلك ، أي هي مرفوعة بغير عمد كما ترونها كذلك ، وهذا هو الأكمل في القدرة اهـ . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : الظاهر أن هذا القول من قبيل السالبة لا تقتضي   وجود الموضوع ، والمراد أن المقصود نفي اتصاف المحكوم عليه بالمحكوم به ،   وذلك صادق بصورتين : 

الأولى : أن يكون المحكوم عليه موجودا ، ولكن المحكوم به منتف عنه ، كقولك ليس الإنسان بحجر ، فالإنسان موجود والحجرية منتفية عنه . 

الثانية : أن يكون المحكوم عليه غير موجود فيعلم منه انتفاء الحكم عليه   بذلك الأمر الموجودي ، وهذا النوع من أساليب اللغة العربية ، كما أوضحناه   في كتابنا " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " ، ومثاله في اللغة قول امرئ القيس    : 


**على لاحب لا يهتدي بمناره إذا سافه العود النباطي جرجرا* * [ ص: 222 ] أي لا منار له أصلا حتى يهتدي به ، وقوله : 


**لا تفزع الأرنب أهوالها     ولا ترى الضب بها ينجحر 
**يعني : لا أرانب فيها ولا ضباب . 

وعلى هذا فقوله : بغير عمد ترونها ، أي : لا عمد لها حتى تروها ، والعمد : جمع عمود على غير قياس ، ومنه قول نابغة ذبيان    : 


**وخيس الجن إني قد أذنت لهم     يبنون تدمر بالصفاح والعمد 
**والصفاح بالضم والتشديد : الحجر العريض .
قوله تعالى : ويستعجلونك بالسيئة قبل الحسنة وقد خلت من قبلهم المثلات الآية . 

المراد بالسيئة هنا : العقوبة وإنزال العذاب قبل الحسنة أي   : قبل العافية ، وقبل الإيمان ، وقد بين تعالى في هذه الآية أن الكفار   يطلبون منه صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يعجل لهم العذاب الذي يخوفهم به إن   تمادوا على الكفر ، وقد بين هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله : ويستعجلونك بالعذاب ولن يخلف الله وعده   [ 22 \ 47 ] ، وكقوله : ويستعجلونك بالعذاب ولولا أجل مسمى لجاءهم العذاب وليأتينهم بغتة وهم لا يشعرون   [ 29 \ 53 ] ، وكقوله : يستعجلونك بالعذاب وإن جهنم لمحيطة بالكافرين   [ 29 \ 54 ] ، وقوله : سأل سائل بعذاب واقع للكافرين   [ 70 \ 1 ، 2 ] ، وقوله : وإذ قالوا اللهم إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء الآية [ 8 \ 32 ] . 

وقوله : يستعجل بها الذين لا يؤمنون بها والذين آمنوا مشفقون منها ويعلمون أنها الحق   [ 42 \ 18 ] ، وقوله : وقالوا ربنا عجل لنا قطنا قبل يوم الحساب   [ 38 \ 16 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

وسبب طلبهم لتعجيل العذاب هو العناد ، وزعم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كاذب فيما يخوفهم به من بأس الله وعقابه ، كما قال تعالى : ولئن أخرنا عنهم العذاب إلى أمة معدودة ليقولن ما يحبسه   [ 11 \ 8 ] ، وكقوله : فعقروا الناقة وعتوا عن أمر ربهم وقالوا ياصالح ائتنا بما تعدنا إن كنت من المرسلين   [ 7 \ 77 ] ، وقوله : قالوا يانوح قد جادلتنا فأكثرت جدالنا فأتنا بما تعدنا إن كنت من الصادقين   [ 11 \ 32 ] ، كما تقدمت الإشارة إلى هذا . 

والمثلاث : العقوبات ، واحدتها مثلة . 

 [ ص:  223 ] والمعنى : أنهم يطلبون تعجيل  العذاب تمردا وطغيانا ، ولم يتعظوا بما  أوقع الله بالأمم السالفة من  المثلاث - أي العقوبات - كما فعل بقوم نوح  ، وقوم هود  ، وقوم صالح  ، وقوم لوط  ، وقوم شعيب  ، وفرعون وقومه وغيرهم .
قوله تعالى : وإن ربك لذو مغفرة للناس على ظلمهم وإن ربك لشديد العقاب   . 

بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه ذو مغفرة للناس على ظلمهم ، وأنه   شديد العقاب ، فجمع بين الوعد والوعيد ليعظم رجاء الناس في فضله ، ويشتد   خوفهم من عقابه وعذابه الشديد ; لأن مطامع العقلاء محصورة في جلب النفع   ودفع الضر ، فاجتماع الخوف والطمع أدعى للطاعة وقد بين هذا المعنى في آيات   كثيرة ، كقوله تعالى : فإن كذبوك فقل ربكم ذو رحمة واسعة ولا يرد بأسه عن القوم المجرمين   [ 6 \ 147 ] ، وقوله : إن ربك سريع العقاب وإنه لغفور رحيم   [ 6 \ 156 و 7 \ 167 ] ، وقوله جل وعلا : نبئ عبادي أني أنا الغفور الرحيم وأن عذابي هو العذاب الأليم   [ 15 \ 49 ، 50 ] ، وقوله : غافر الذنب وقابل التوب شديد العقاب ذي الطول ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : إنما أنت منذر ، أي : إنما عليك البلاغ والإنذار ، أما هداهم وتوفيقهم فهو بيد الله تعالى ، كما أن حسابهم عليه جل وعلا . 

وقد بين هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله : ليس عليك هداهم ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء   [ 2 \ 272 ] ، وقوله : فإنما عليك البلاغ وعلينا الحساب   [ 13 \ 40 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : ولكل قوم هاد   . 

أظهر الأقوال في هذه الآية الكريمة أن المراد بالقوم الأمة ، والمراد بالهادي الرسول ، كما يدل له قوله تعالى : ولكل أمة رسول الآية [ 10 \ 47 ] ، وقوله : وإن من أمة إلا خلا فيها نذير   [ 35 \ 24 ] ، وقوله : ولقد بعثنا في كل أمة رسولا الآية [ 16 \ 36 ] ، وقد أوضحنا أقوال العلماء وأدلتها في هذه الآية الكريمة في كتابنا " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " .
قوله تعالى : الله يعلم ما تحمل كل أنثى   . 

لفظة " ما " في هذه الآية يحتمل أن تكون موصولة والعائد محذوف ، أي يعلم   الذي تحمله كل أنثى . وعلى هذا فالمعنى : يعلم ما تحمله من الولد على أي   حال هو من ذكورة ، وأنوثة ، وخداج ، وحسن ، وقبح ،   [ ص: 224 ] وطول ، وقصر ، وسعادة ، وشقاوة إلى غير ذلك من الأحوال . 

وقد دلت على هذا المعنى آيات من كتاب الله ، كقوله : ويعلم ما في الأرحام   [ 31 \ 34 ] ; لأن " ما " فيه موصولة بلا نزاع ، وكقوله : هو أعلم بكم إذ أنشأكم من الأرض وإذ أنتم أجنة في بطون أمهاتكم   [ 53 \ 32 ] ، وقوله : هو الذي يصوركم في الأرحام كيف يشاء الآية [ 3 \ 6 ] . 

ويحتمل أيضا : أن تكون لفظة " ما " في الآية الكريمة مصدرية ، أي يعلم حمل   كل أنثى بالمعنى المصدري ، وقد جاءت آيات تدل أيضا على هذا المعنى ، كقوله  :  وما تحمل من أنثى ولا تضع إلا بعلمه وما يعمر من معمر ولا ينقص من عمره إلا في كتاب   [ 35 \ 11 ] ، وقوله : إليه يرد علم الساعة وما تخرج من ثمرات من أكمامها وما تحمل من أنثى ولا تضع إلا بعلمه الآية [ 41 \ 47 ] . 

وقد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك أن الآية قد يكون لها وجهان كلاهما حق ، وكلاهما يشهد له قرآن ، فنذكر الجميع . 

وأما احتمال كون لفظة " ما " في هذه الآية استفهامية ، فهو بعيد فيما يظهر   لي ، وإن قال به بعض أهل العلم ، وقد دلت السنة الصحيحة على أن علم ما في   الأرحام المنصوص عليه في الآيات المذكورة ، مما استأثر الله به دون خلقه ،   وذلك هو ما ثبت في صحيح  البخاري  من أن المراد بمفاتح الغيب في قوله تعالى : وعنده مفاتح الغيب لا يعلمها إلا هو   [ 6 \ 59 ] الخمس المذكورة في قوله تعالى : إن الله عنده علم الساعة وينزل الغيث ويعلم ما في الأرحام وما تدري نفس ماذا تكسب غدا وما تدري نفس بأي أرض تموت   [ 31 \ 34 ] ، والاحتمالان المذكوران في لفظة " ما " من قوله : يعلم ما تحمل الآية [ 13 \ 8 ] جاريان أيضا في قوله : وما تغيض الأرحام وما تزداد   [ 13 \ 8 ] فعلى كونها موصولة فيهما ، فالمعنى يعلم الذي تنقصه وتزيده ، وعلى كونها مصدرية ، فالمعنى يعلم نقصها وزيادتها . 

واختلف العلماء في المراد بقوله : وما تغيض الأرحام وما تزداد   [ 13 \ 8 ] ، وهذه أقوالهم في الآية بواسطة نقل " صاحب الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور " : أخرج  ابن جرير  ، عن الضحاك  في قوله وما تغيض الأرحام وما تزداد ، قال : " هي المرأة ترى الدم في حملها   " . 

 [ ص: 225 ] وأخرج  ابن أبي شيبة  ،  وابن جرير  ، وابن المنذر  ، وأبو الشيخ  ، عن مجاهد  في قوله : وما تغيض الأرحام ، قال : " خروج الدم " وما تزداد ، قال : " استمساكه "   . 

وأخرج ابن المنذر  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما في قوله : وما تغيض الأرحام ، قال : " أن ترى الدم في حملها " وما تزداد ، قال : " في التسعة الأشهر " . 

وأخرج  ابن أبي حاتم  ، من طريق الضحاك  ، عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما في قوله : وما تغيض الأرحام وما تزداد ، قال : " ما تزداد على التسعة وما تنقص من التسعة " . 

وأخرج ابن المنذر  ، وأبو الشيخ  ، عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ، قال : وما تغيض الأرحام ، قال : " ما دون تسعة أشهر وما تزداد فوق التسعة " . 

وأخرج  ابن جرير  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، عن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - في قوله : وما تغيض الأرحام ،   يعني : " السقط " ، وما تزداد ، يقول : " ما زادت في الحمل على ما غاضت   حتى ولدته تماما ، وذلك أن من النساء من تحمل عشرة أشهر ، ومنهن من تحمل   تسعة أشهر ، ومنهن من تزيد في الحمل ، ومنهن من تنقص ، فذلك الغيض ،   والزيادة التي ذكر الله تعالى ، وكل ذلك بعلمه تعالى " . 

وأخرج  ابن جرير  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، وأبو الشيخ  ، عن الضحاك  رضي الله عنه ، قال : " ما دون التسعة أشهر فهو غيض وما فوقها فهو زيادة "   . 

وأخرج  ابن أبي شيبة  ،  وابن جرير  ، وابن المنذر  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، وأبو الشيخ  ، عن عكرمة    - رضي الله عنه - قال : " ما غاض الرحم بالدم يوما إلا زاد في الحمل يوما حتى تكمل تسعة أشهر طاهرا "   . 

وأخرج ابن المنذر  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، عن الحسن    - رضي الله عنه - في قوله : وما تغيض الأرحام ، قال : " السقط " وأخرج  ابن أبي شيبة  ، وابن المنذر  ،  وابن جرير  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، عن مجاهد      - رضي الله عنه - في الآية ، قال : " إذا رأت الدم هش الولد وإذا لم تر   الدم عظم الولد " اهـ . من " الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور " . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (135)
سُورَةُ الرَّعْدِ(2)
صـ 226 إلى صـ 230*
*
وقيل : الغيض والزيادة يرجعان إلى الولد ، كنقصان إصبع وغيرها ، وزيادة إصبع وغيرها . 

وقيل : الغيض : انقطاع دم الحيض ، وما تزداد : بدم النفاس بعد الوضع . 

ذكر هذين القولين القرطبي    . 

وقيل : تغيض : تشتمل على واحد ، وتزداد : تشتمل على توأمين فأكثر . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : مرجع هذه الأقوال كلها إلى شيء واحد ، وهو أنه   تعالى عالم بما تنقصه الأرحام وما تزيده ; لأن معنى تغيض : تنقص ، وتزداد ،   أي : تأخذه زائدا ، فيشمل النقص المذكور : نقص العدد ، ونقص العضو من   الجنين ، ونقص جسمه إذا حاضت عليه فتقلص ، ونقص مدة الحمل بأن   تسقطه قبل أمد حمله المعتاد ، كما أن الازدياد يشمل : زيادة العضو ،   وزيادة العدد ، وزيادة جسم الجنين إن لم تحض وهي حامل ، وزيادة أمد الحمل   عن القدر المعتاد ، والله جل وعلا يعلم ذلك كله والآية تشمله كله .
تنبيه 

أخذ بعض العلماء من هذه الآية الكريمة أن أقل أمد الحمل وأكثره ، وأقل أمد الحيض وأكثره ، مأخوذ من طريق الاجتهاد ; لأن الله استأثر بعلم ذلك لقوله : الله يعلم ما تحمل كل أنثى وما تغيض الأرحام الآية . 

ولا يجوز أن يحكم في شيء من ذلك إلا بقدر ما أظهره الله لنا ووجد ظاهرا في   النساء نادرا ، أو معتادا ، وسنذكر - إن شاء الله - أقوال العلماء في أقل   الحمل وأكثره ، وأقل الحيض وأكثره ، ونرجح ما يظهر رجحانه بالدليل . 

فنقول وبالله تعالى نستعين : 

اعلم أن العلماء أجمعوا على أن أقل أمد الحمل ستة أشهر ، وسيأتي بيان أن القرآن دل على ذلك ; لأن قوله تعالى : وحمله وفصاله ثلاثون شهرا   [ 46 \ 15 ] ، إن ضممت إليه قوله تعالى : وفصاله في عامين     [ 31 \ 14 ] ، بقي عن مدة الفصال من الثلاثين شهرا لمدة الحمل ستة أشهر ،   فدل ذلك على أنها أمد للحمل يولد فيه الجنين كاملا كما يأتي إيضاحه إن  شاء  الله تعالى . 

وقد ولد  عبد الملك بن مروان  لستة أشهر ، وهذه الأشهر الستة بالأهلة ، كسائر أشهر الشريعة ; لقوله تعالى : يسألونك عن الأهلة قل هي مواقيت للناس الآية [ 2 \ 189 ] . 

قال القرطبي    : " ولذلك قد روي في المذهب عن بعض أصحاب مالك   وأظنه في كتاب   [ ص: 227 ] ابن حارث  أنه إن نقص عن الأشهر الستة ثلاثة أيام فإن الولد يلحق لعلة نقص الأشهر وزيادتها . حكاه ابن عطية    . اهـ " . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : الذي يظهر والله تعالى اعلم أن الشهر المعدود من   أوله يعتبر على حاله من كمال أو نقصان ، وأن المنكسر يتمم ثلاثين ، أما   أكثر أمد الحمل فلم يرد في تحديده شيء من كتاب ولا سنة ، والعلماء مختلفون   فيه ، وكلهم يقول بحسب ما ظهر له من أحوال النساء . 

فذهب  الإمام أحمد  ،  والشافعي  إلى أن أقصى أمد الحمل : أربع سنين ، وهو إحدى الروايتين المشهورتين عن مالك  ، والرواية المشهورة الأخرى عن مالك    : خمس سنين ، وذهب  الإمام أبو حنيفة  إلى أن أقصاه : سنتان ، وهو رواية عن أحمد ،  وهو مذهب  الثوري  ، وبه قالت عائشة  رضي الله عنها ، وعن الليث    : ثلاث سنين ، وعن  الزهري    : ست ، وسبع ، وعن محمد بن الحكم    : سنة لا أكثر ، وعن داود    : تسعة أشهر . 

وقال  ابن عبد البر    : هذه مسألة لا أصل لها إلا الاجتهاد والرد إلى ما عرف من أمر النساء ، وقال القرطبي    : " روى  الدارقطني  ، عن  الوليد بن مسلم  ، قال : قلت  لمالك بن أنس    : إني حدثت عن عائشة  أنها قالت : لا تزيد المرأة في حملها على سنتين قدر ظل المغزل ، فقال : سبحان الله من يقول هذا ؟ ! هذه جارتنا امرأة  محمد بن عجلان  تحمل وتضع في أربع سنين ، وكانت تسمى حاملة الفيل " . 

وروي أيضا : بينما  مالك بن دينار  يوما جالس إذ جاءه رجل ، فقال : " يا أبا يحيى  ، ادع لامرأتي حبلى منذ أربع سنين ! قد أصبحت في كرب شديد " ، فغضب مالك  وأطبق المصحف ، ثم قال : 

" ما يرى هؤلاء القوم إلا أنا أنبياء " ، ثم قرأ ، ثم دعا ، ثم قال : "   اللهم هذه المرأة إن كان في بطنها ريح فأخرجه عنها ، وإن كان في بطنها   جارية فأبدلها غلاما ، فإنك تمحو وتثبت وعندك أم الكتاب " ، ورفع مالك  يده ، ورفع الناس أيديهم ، وجاء الرسول إلى الرجل ، فقال : أدرك امرأتك ، فذهب الرجل ، فما حط مالك  يده حتى طلع الرجل من باب المسجد على رقبته غلام جعد قطط ابن أربع سنين قد استوت أسنانه ما قطعت سراره   . 

وروي أيضا : أن رجلا جاء إلى  عمر بن الخطاب    - رضي الله عنه - فقال : " يا أمير المؤمنين ، إني غبت عن امرأتي سنتين فجئت وهي حبلى " ، فشاور عمر  الناس في رجمها ، فقال  معاذ بن جبل  رضي الله عنه : " يا أمير المؤمنين ، إن كان لك عليها سبيل فليس لك   [ ص: 228 ] على ما في بطنها سبيل فاتركها حتى تضع " ، فتركها فوضعت غلاما قد خرجت ثنيتاه فعرف الرجل الشبه ، فقال : " ابني ورب الكعبة    " ، فقال عمر    : " عجزت النساء أن يلدن مثل معاذ  ، لولا معاذ  لهلك عمر    "   . 

وقال الضحاك    : " وضعتني أمي وقد حملت بي في بطنها سنتين ، فولدتني وقد خرجت سني "   . 

ويذكر عن مالك  أنه حمل به في بطن أمه سنتين وقيل : ثلاث سنين ، ويقال : إن  محمد بن عجلان  مكث في بطن أمه ثلاث سنين ، فماتت به وهو يضطرب اضطرابا شديدا ، فشق بطنها وأخرج وقد نبتت أسنانه ، وقال  حماد بن سلمة    : إنما سمي  هرم بن حيان  هرما ; لأنه بقي في بطن أمه أربع سنين   . 

وذكر الغزنوي  أن الضحاك  ولد لسنتين وقد طلعت سنه ; فسمي ضحاكا   . 

وعن  عباد بن العوام  ، قال : " ولدت جارة لنا لأربع سنين غلاما شعره إلى منكبيه ، فمر به طير فقال له : كش   " . اهـ كلام القرطبي    . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : أظهر الأقوال دليلا أنه لا حد لأكثر أمد الحمل ، وهو الرواية الثالثة عن مالك  ، كما نقله عنه القرطبي    ; لأن كل تحديد بزمن معين لا أصل له ولا دليل عليه ، وتحديد زمن بلا مستند صحيح لا يخفى سقوطه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

وأما أقل الحيض وأكثره فقد اختلف فيه العلماء أيضا ، فذهب مالك  إلى   أن أقل الحيض بالنسبة إلى العبادة كالصوم ووجوب الغسل لا حد له ، بل لو   نزلت من المرأة قطرة دم واحدة لكانت حيضة بالنسبة إلى العبادة ، أما   بالنسبة إلى الاستبراء والعدة ، فقيل كذلك أيضا ، والمشهور أنه يرجع في قدر   ذلك للنساء العارفات بالقدر الذي يدل على براءة الرحم من الحيض ، قال خليل بن إسحاق  في   مختصره الذي قال فيه مبينا لما به الفتوى : ورجع في قدر الحيض هنا ، هل  هو  يوم أو بعضه إلى قوله للنساء ، أي : رجع في ذلك كله للنساء . اهـ . 

والظاهر أنه عند مالك  من قبيل تحقيق المناط ، والنساء أدرى بالمناط في ذلك . 

أما أكثر الحيض عند مالك  فهو  بالنسبة إلى  الحيضة الأولى التي لم تحض قبلها : نصف شهر ، ثم إن تمادى  عليها الدم بعد  نصف الشهر فهي مستحاضة ، وأما المرأة التي اعتادت الحيض  فأكثر مدة حيضها  عنده هو زيادة ثلاثة أيام استظهارا على أكثر أزمنة عادتها  إن تفاوت زمن  حيضها ، فإن حاضت مرة ستا ومرة خمسا ومرة سبعا استظهرت  بالثلاثة على   [ ص:  229 ] السبعة ;  لأنها أكثر عادتها ، ومحل هذا إذا لم يزد ذلك على نصف  الشهر ، فإن زاد على  نصف الشهر فهي طاهر عند مضي نصف الشهر ، وكل هذا في  غير الحامل ، وسيأتي  الكلام في هذا المبحث - إن شاء الله - على الدم الذي  تراه الحامل . 

هذا حاصل مذهب مالك  في أقل الحيض وأكثره ، وأما أكثر الطهر فلا حد له ، ولا خلاف في ذلك بين العلماء ، وأقل الطهر في مذهب مالك  لم يصرح به مالك  ، بل قال : يسأل النساء عن عدد أيام الطهر . 

وقال الشيخ أبو محمد  في رسالته : إنه نحو ثمانية أيام ، أو عشرة أيام . وقال ابن سراج    : " ينبغي أن تكون الفتوى بذلك " ; لأن الشيخ أبا محمد  استقرأ ذلك من " المدونة " ، وهو قول  سحنون  ، وقال  ابن مسلمة    : " أقل الطهر في مذهب مالك  خمسة عشر يوما " ، واعتمده صاحب " التلقين " ، وجعله  ابن شاس  المشهور ، وعليه درج خليل بن إسحاق  في مختصره ; حيث قال : وأكثره لمبتدئه نصف شهر كأقل الطهر . 

وذهب  الإمام الشافعي  ،  والإمام أحمد    - رحمهما الله - في المشهور الصحيح عنهما : أن أقل الحيض يوم وليلة ، وأكثره خمسة عشر يوما ، وهو قول عطاء  ،  وأبي ثور  ، وأقل الطهر عند  الشافعي  باتفاق أصحابه خمسة عشر يوما ، ونقل الماوردي  عن أكثر أهل العلم أن أقل الطهر خمسة عشر يوما ، وقال  الثوري  أقل الطهر بين الحيضتين خمسة عشر يوما . 

قال  أبو ثور    : وذلك مما لا يختلفون فيه فيما نعلم . 

وذهب  الإمام أحمد  إلى أن أقل الطهر بين الحيضتين ثلاثة عشر يوما ، وروى عنه ذلك الأثرم  ، وأبو طالب  ، وقد قدمنا مرارا أن أكثر الطهر لا حد له إجماعا ، قال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : ودليل الإجماع الاستقراء ; لأن ذلك موجود مشاهد ، ومن أظرفه ما نقله  القاضي أبو الطيب  في تعليقه ، قال : " أخبرتني امرأة عن أختها أنها تحيض في كل سنة يوما وليلة وهي صحيحة تحبل وتلد ونفاسها أربعون يوما " . 

وذهب  الإمام أبو حنيفة    - رحمه الله - إلى أن أقل الحيض ثلاثة أيام ، وأكثره عشرة . وعن أبي يوسف    : أقله يومان وأكثر الثالث . وأقل الطهر عند أبي حنيفة  وأصحابه   : خمسة عشر يوما ولا حد لأكثره عنده ، كما قدمنا حكاية الإجماع عليه  مرارا  ، ويستثنى من ذلك مراعاة المعتادة المستحاضة لزمن طهرها وحيضها . 

وعن  يحيى بن أكثم    : أقل الطهر تسعة عشر يوما ، وحكى الماوردي  عن مالك  ثلاث   [ ص: 230 ] روايات في أكثر الحيض ، إحداها : خمسة عشر ، والثانية : سبعة عشر ، والثالثة : غير محدودة . 

وعن مكحول    : أكثر الحيض سبعة أيام ، وعن  عبد الملك بن الماجشون    : أقل الطهر خمسة أيام ، ويحكى عن نساء الماجشون أنهن كن يحضن سبع عشرة ، قال أحمد    : " وأكثر ما سمعنا سبع عشرة " . 

هذا حاصل أقوال العلماء في أقل الحيض وأكثره ، وهذه أدلتهم . أما أبو حنيفة  ومن وافقه ، فاحتجوا لمذهبهم أن أقل الحيض ثلاثة وأكثره عشرة بحديث  واثلة بن الأسقع    - رضي الله عنه - عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " أقل الحيض ثلاثة أيام وأكثره عشرة أيام "   . 

وبما روي عن أبي أمامة  رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال :   " لا يكون الحيض أكثر من عشرة أيام ولا أقل من ثلاثة أيام " وبما روي عن أنس    - رضي الله عنه - قال :   " الحيض ثلاث ، أربع ، خمس ، ست ، سبع ، ثمان ، تسع ، عشر " ، قالوا : وأنس  لا   يقول هذا إلا توقيفا ، قالوا : ولأن هذا تقدير ، والتقدير لا يصح إلا   بتوقيف ، أو اتفاق ، وإنما حصل الاتفاق على ثلاثة ، ورد الجمهور الاستدلال   بالأحاديث المذكورة بأنها ضعيفة لا تثبت بمثلها حجة . 

قال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " ما نصه : " وأما حديث واثلة  ، وأبي أمامة  ، وأنس  ، فكلها ضعيفة متفق على ضعفها عند المحدثين ، وقد أوضح ضعفها  الدارقطني  ، ثم البيهقي  في كتاب " الخلافيات " ثم " السنن الكبير " اهـ . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (136)
سُورَةُ الرَّعْدِ(3)
صـ 231 إلى صـ 235*

*
وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : حديث واثلة  يرويه محمد بن أحمد الشامي  وهو ضعيف ، عن حماد بن المنهال  ، وهو مجهول ، وحديث أنس  يرويه الجلد بن أيوب  ، وهو ضعيف ، قال  ابن عيينة    : هو حديث لا أصل له ، وقال أحمد  في حديث أنس    : ليس هو شيئا هذا من قبل الجلد بن أيوب  ، قيل : إن محمد بن إسحاق  رواه ، قال ما أراه سمعه إلا من الحسن بن دينار  ، وضعفه جدا ، وقال  يزيد بن زريع  ذاك : أبو حنيفة  لم يحتج إلا بالجلد بن أيوب  ، وحديث الجلد  قد روي عن علي  رضي الله عنه ما يعارضه ، فإنه قال : ما زاد على خمسة عشر استحاضة ، وأقل الحيض يوم وليلة ، وقال البيهقي  في " السنن الكبرى " : فهذا حديث يعرف بالجلد بن أيوب  ، وقد أنكر عليه ذلك ، وقال البيهقي  أيضا : قال  ابن علية    : الجلد  أعرابي لا يعرف الحديث ، وقال أيضا : قال  الشافعي    : نحن وأنت لا نثبت مثل حديث   [ ص: 231 ] الجلد  ، ونستدل على غلط من هو أحفظ منه بأقل من هذا . 

وقال أيضا : قال  سليمان بن حرب    : كان  حماد - يعني ابن زيد    - يضعف الجلد  ، ويقول لم يكن يعقل الحديث . 

وروى البيهقي  أيضا بإسناده عن  حماد بن زيد  ، قال : ذهبت أنا  وجرير بن حازم  إلى الجلد بن أيوب  ، فحدثنا بحديث  معاوية بن قرة  ، عن أنس  في الحائض ، فذهبنا نوقفه ، فإذا هو لا يفصل بين الحائض ، والمستحاضة . وروى أيضا بإسناده عن  أحمد بن سعيد الدارمي  ، قال : سألت أبا عاصم  ، عن الجلد بن أيوب  فضعفه جدا ، وقال : كان شيخا من مشايخ العرب تساهل أصحابنا في الرواية عنه . 

وروى البيهقي  أيضا عن  عبد الله بن المبارك  أن أهل البصرة   كانوا ينكرون حديث الجلد بن أيوب  ، ويقولون : شيخ من شيوخ العرب ليس بصاحب حديث ، قال  ابن المبارك    : وأهل مصره أعلم به من غيرهم . قال يعقوب    : وسمعت  سليمان بن حرب  ،  وصدقة بن الفضل  ، وإسحاق بن إبراهيم  ، وبلغني عن  أحمد بن حنبل  أنهم كانوا يضعفون الجلد بن أيوب  ، ولا يرونه في موضع الحجة ، وروى بإسناده أيضا عن  ابن عيينة  أنه كان يقول : ما جلد  ؟ ومن جلد  ؟ ومن كان جلد  ؟ وروى بإسناده أيضا عن  عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل  ، قال : سمعت أبي ذكر الجلد بن أيوب  ،   فقال : ليس يسوى حديثه شيئا ، ضعيف الحديث . اهـ . وإنما أطلنا الكلام في   تضعيف هذا الأثر ; لأنه أقوى ما جاء في الباب على ضعفه كما ترى . وقد قال  البيهقي  في " السنن الكبرى " : روي في أقل الحيض وأكثره أحاديث ضعاف قد بينت ضعفها في " الخلافيات " . 

وأما حجة من قال : إن أقل الحيض يوم وليلة وأكثره خمسة عشر ،  كالشافعي  ، وأحمد  ،   ومن وافقهما ، فهي أنه لم يثبت في ذلك تحديد من الشرع فوجب الرجوع إلى   المشاهد في الوجود ، والمشاهد أن الحيض لا يقل عن يوم وليلة ولا يزيد على   نصف شهر ، قالوا : وثبت مستفيضا عن السلف من التابعين فمن بعدهم وجود ذلك   عيانا ، ورواه البيهقي  ، وغيره ، عن عطاء  ، والحسن  ،  وعبيد الله بن عمر  ،  ويحيى بن سعيد  ، وربيعة  ، وشريك  ،  والحسن بن صالح  ،  وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي  رحمهم الله تعالى . 

قال النووي    : " فإن قيل : روى  إسحاق بن راهويه  ، عن بعضهم أن امرأة من نساء الماجشون  حاضت عشرين يوما ، وعن  ميمون بن مهران  أن بنت  سعيد بن جبير  كانت تحته وكانت تحيض من السنة شهرين ، فجوابه بما أجاب به المصنف في كتابه النكت أن هذين النقلين ضعيفان . 

 [ ص: 232 ] فالأول : عن بعضهم وهو مجهول ، وقد أنكره بعضهم ، وقد أنكره  الإمام مالك بن أنس  ، وغيره من علماء المدينة    . 

والثاني : رواه  الوليد بن مسلم  ، عن رجل ، عن ميمون  ، والرجل مجهول . والله أعلم " اهـ . 

وأما حجة مالك  في أكثر الحيض للمبتدئة ، فكحجة  الشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وحجته في أكثره للمعتادة ما رواه  الإمام مالك  ، وأحمد  ،  والشافعي  ، وأبو داود  ،  والنسائي  ،  وابن ماجه  ، عن  أم سلمة    - رضي الله عنها - أنها استفتت   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في امرأة تهراق الدم فقال : " لتنظر  قدر  الليالي والأيام التي كانت تحيضهن وقدرهن من الشهر فتدع الصلاة ، ثم   لتغتسل ، ولتستثفر ، ثم تصلي " اهـ . 

وهذا الحديث نص في الرجوع إلى عادة الحائض . 

قال ابن حجر  في " التلخيص " في هذا الحديث : قال النووي  إسناده على شرطهما ، وقال البيهقي    : هو حديث مشهور ، إلا أن  سليمان بن يسار  لم يسمعه من  أم سلمة  ، وفي رواية لأبي داود  ، عن سليمان  أن رجلا أخبره عن  أم سلمة  ، وقال المنذري    : لم يسمعه سليمان  منها ، وقد رواه  موسى بن عقبة  ، عن نافع  ، عن سليمان  ، عن مرجانة  ، عنها ، وساقه  الدارقطني  من طريق صخر بن جويرة  ، عن نافع  ، عن سليمان  أنه حدثه رجل عنها . اهـ . 

وللحديث شواهد متعددة تقوي رجوع النساء إلى عادتهن في الحيض ، كحديث حمنة بنت جحش  ، وحديث عائشة  في قصة فاطمة بنت أبي حبيش  ، وأما زيادة ثلاثة أيام ، فهي لأجل الاستظهار والتحري في انقضاء الحيضة ، ولا أعلم لها مستندا من نصوص الوحي الثابتة ، وأما حجة مالك  في أقل الحيض بالنسبة إلى العبادات فهي التمسك بظاهر إطلاق النصوص ، ولم يرد نص صحيح في التحديد . 

وأما أقله بالنسبة إلى العدة والاستبراء فحجته فيه أنه من قبيل تحقيق   المناط ; لأن الحيض دليل عادي على براءة الرحم فلا بد فيما طلبت فيه بالحيض   الدلالة على براءة الرحم من حيض يدل على ذلك بحسب العادة المطردة ، ولذا   جعل الرجوع في ذلك إلى النساء العارفات بذلك ; لأن تحقيق المناط يرجع فيه   لمن هو أعرف به وإن كان لا حظ له من علوم الوحي ، وحجة  يحيى بن أكثم  في   قوله : " إن أقل الطهر تسعة عشر " ، هي أنه يرى أن أكثر الحيض عشرة أيام ،   وأن الشهر يشتمل على طهر وحيض ، فعشرة منه للحيض والباقي   [ ص:  233 ] طهر  ، وقد يكون الشهر تسعا وعشرين فالباقي بعد عشرة الحيض تسعة عشر  . وهذا هو  حاصل أدلتهم وليس على شيء منها دليل من كتاب ولا سنة يجب  الرجوع إليه .  وأقرب المذاهب في ذلك هو أكثرها موافقة للمشاهد ككون الحيض  لا يقل عن يوم  وليلة ولا يكثر عن نصف شهر ، وكون أقل الطهر نصف شهر ،  والله تعالى أعلم .
*
*مسألة 

اختلف العلماء في الدم الذي تراه الحامل هل هو حيض ، أو دم فساد ؟ فذهب مالك  ،  والشافعي  في أصح قوليه إلى أنه حيض ، وبه قال قتادة  والليث  ، وروي عن  الزهري  ، وإسحاق  وهو الصحيح عن عائشة    . وذهب  الإمام أبو حنيفة  ،  والإمام أحمد  إلى أنه دم فساد ، وعلة ، وأن الحامل لا تحيض ، وبه قال جمهور التابعين منهم  سعيد بن المسيب  ، وعطاء  ، والحسن  ،  وجابر بن زيد  ، وعكرمة  ،  ومحمد بن المنكدر  ،  والشعبي  ، ومكحول  ، وحماد  ،  والثوري  ،  والأوزاعي  ، وابن المنذر  ، وأبو عبيد  ،  وأبو ثور    . 

واحتج من قال : إن الدم الذي تراه الحامل حيض بأنه دم بصفات الحيض في زمن   إمكانه ، وبأنه متردد بين كونه فسادا لعلة أو حيضا ، والأصل السلامة من   العلة ، فيجب استصحاب الأصل . 

واحتج من قال بأنه دم فساد بأدلة ، منها : ما جاء في بعض روايات حديث  ابن عمر  في طلاقه امرأته في الحيض أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لعمر    : " مره فليراجعها ثم ليطلقها طاهرا ، أو حاملا   " ، وهذه الرواية أخرجها أحمد  ، ومسلم  ، وأصحاب السنن الأربعة ، قالوا : قد جعل صلى الله عليه وسلم الحمل علامة على عدم الحيض ، كما جعل الطهر علامة لذلك . 

ومنها : حديث : " لا توطأ حامل حتى تضع ، ولا حائل حتى تستبرأ بحيضة   " ، رواه أحمد  ، وأبو داود ،  والحاكم  من حديث أبي سعيد  رضي الله عنه ، وصححه الحاكم  وله شواهد ، قالوا : فجعل صلى الله عليه وسلم الحيض علامة على براءة الرحم فدل ذلك على أنه لا يجتمع مع الحمل . 

ومنها : أنه دم في زمن لا يعتاد فيه الحيض غالبا فكان غير حيض قياسا على ما تراه اليائسة بجامع غلبة عدم الحيض في كل منهما . 

وقد قال  الإمام أحمد  رحمه الله : " إنما يعرف النساء الحمل بانقطاع الدم " . 

ومنها : أنه لو كان دم حيض ما انتفت عنه لوازم الحيض ، فلما انتفت عنه دل   ذلك على أنه غير حيض ; لأن انتفاء اللازم يوجب انتفاء الملزوم ، فمن لازم   الحيض حرمة   [ ص: 234 ] الطلاق ،  ودم الحامل  لا يمنع طلاقها ، للحديث المذكور آنفا الدال على إباحة طلاق  الحامل  والطاهر ، ومن لازم الحيض أيضا انقضاء العدة به ، ودم الحامل لا أثر  له في  انقضاء عدتها لأنها تعتد بوضع حملها لقوله تعالى : وأولات الأحمال أجلهن أن يضعن حملهن   [ 65 \ 4 ] وفي هذه الأدلة مناقشات ذكر بعضها النووي  في شرح المهذب . 

واعلم أن مذهب مالك  التفصيل في أكثر حيض الحامل ،   فإن رأته في شهرها الثالث إلى انتهاء الخامس تركت الصلاة نصف شهر ونحوه -   وفسروا نحوه بزيادة خمسة أيام - فتجلس عشرين يوما ، فإن حاضت في شهرها   السادس فما بعده تركت الصلاة عشرين يوما ونحوها - وفسروا نحوها بزيادة خمسة   أيام - فتجلس خمسا وعشرين ، وفسره بعضهم بزيادة عشرة ، فتجلس شهرا ، فإن   حاضت الحامل قبل الدخول في الشهر الثالث ، فقيل : حكمه حكم الحيض في  الثالث  وقد تقدم . 

وقيل : حكمه حكم حيض غير الحامل ، فتجلس قدر عادتها وثلاثة أيام استظهارا . 

وإلى هذه المسألة أشار خليل بن إسحاق المالكي  في   مختصره بقوله : ولحامل بعد ثلاثة أشهر النصف ، ونحوه ، وفي ستة فأكثر   عشرون يوما ونحوها ، وهل ما قبل الثلاثة كما بعدها أو كالمعتاد ؟ قولان . 

هذا هو حاصل كلام العلماء في أقل الحيض وأكثره ، وأقل الطهر وأكثره ،   وأدلتهم في ذلك ، ومسائل الحيض كثيرة ، وقد بسط العلماء الكلام عليها في   كتب الفروع . 
مسألة 

اختلف العلماء في أقل النفاس وأكثره أيضا ، فذهب مالك  ،  والشافعي  إلى أن أكثره ستون يوما ، وبه قال عطاء  ،  والأوزاعي  ،  والشعبي  ، وعبيد الله بن الحسن العنبري  ،  والحجاج بن أرطاة  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وداود  ، وعن  ربيعة بن أبي عبد الرحمن  أنه قال : أدركت الناس يقولون : أكثر النفاس ستون يوما ، وذهب  الإمام أبو حنيفة  وأحمد  إلى أن أكثره أربعون يوما وعليه أكثر العلماء ، قال  أبو عيسى الترمذي    : أجمع أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن بعدهم على أن النفساء تدع الصلاة أربعين يوما إلا أن ترى الطهر قبل ذلك ، فتغتسل وتصلي اهـ . 

قال الخطابي  ، وقال أبو عبيد    : وعلى هذا جماعة الناس ، وحكاه ابن المنذر  ، عن  عمر بن الخطاب  ،  وابن عباس  ، وأنس  ،  وعثمان بن أبي العاص  ، وعائذ بن عمرو  ،  وأم سلمة ،  وابن   [ ص: 235 ] المبارك  ، وإسحاق  ، وأبي عبيد    . اهـ . 

وحكى الترمذي  ، وابن المنذر  ،  وابن جرير  ، وغيرهم ، عن  الحسن البصري  أنه خمسون ، وروي عن الليث  أنه قال : قال بعض الناس : إنه سبعون يوما ، وذكر ابن المنذر  ، عن  الأوزاعي  ، عن أهل دمشق    : أن أكثر النفاس من الغلام ثلاثون يوما ، ومن الجارية أربعون ، وعن الضحاك    : أكثره أربعة عشر يوما ، قاله النووي    . 

وأما أقل النفاس فهو عند مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وأبي حنيفة  في أصح الروايات عنه لا حد له ، وهو قول جمهور العلماء ، وعن أبي حنيفة    : أقله أحد عشر يوما ، وعنه أيضا : خمسة وعشرون ، وحكى الماوردي  ، عن  الثوري    : أقله ثلاثة أيام ، وقال المزني      : أقله أربعة أيام ، وأما أدلة العلماء في أكثر النفاس وأقله ، فإن حجة   كل من حدد أكثره بغير الأربعين هي الاعتماد على المشاهد في الخارج ، وأكثر   ما شاهدوه في الخارج ستون يوما ، وكذلك حججهم في أقله فهي أيضا الاعتماد   على المشاهد في الخارج ، وقد يشاهد الولد يخرج ولا دم معه ، ولذا كان  جمهور  العلماء على أن أقله لا حد له ، وأما حجة من حدده بأربعين ، فهي ما  رواه  الإمام أحمد  ، وأبو داود  ،  والترمذي  ،  وابن ماجه  ،  والدارقطني  ، والحاكم  عن  أم سلمة  رضي الله عنها ، قالت :   " كانت النفساء على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تجلس أربعين يوما " الحديث ، روي هذا الحديث من طريق علي بن عبد الأعلى  ، عن أبي سهل ، واسمه كثير بن زياد  ، عن مسة الأزدية  ، عن  أم سلمة  ، وعلي بن عبد الأعلى  ثقة ، وأبو سهل  وثقه  البخاري  وضعفه  ابن حبان  ، وقال ابن حجر    : لم يصب في تضعيفه ، وقال في التقريب في أبي سهل  المذكور : ثقة ، وقال في " التقريب " في مسة المذكورة : مقبولة ، وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " في حديث  أم سلمة  هذا : حديث حسن رواه أبو داود  ،  والترمذي  ، وغيرهما . 

قال الخطابي    : أثنى  البخاري  على هذا الحديث ، ويعتضد هذا الحديث بأحاديث بمعناه من رواية  أبي الدرداء  ، وأنس  ، ومعاذ  ،  وعثمان بن أبي العاص  ،  وأبي هريرة  رضي الله عنهم ، وقال النووي  أيضا بعد هذا الكلام : " واعتمد أكثر أصحابنا جوابا آخر وهو تضعيف الحديث ، وهذا الجواب مردود ، بل الحديث جيد كما سبق " . 

وأجاب القائلون بأن أكثر النفاس ستون عن هذا الحديث الدال على أنه أربعون   بأجوبة ، أوجهها عندي أن الحديث إنما يدل على أنها تجلس أربعين ، ولا دلالة   فيه على أن الدم إن تمادى بها لم تجلس أكثر من الأربعين ، فمن الممكن أن   تكون النساء المذكورة في الحديث لم يتماد الحيض بها إلا أربعين فنص الحديث   على أنها تجلس الأربعين ، ولا   [ ص: 236 ] ينافي أن الدم لو تمادى عليها أكثر من الأربعين لجلست أكثر من الأربعين ، ويؤيده أن  الأوزاعي  رحمه الله قال : " عندنا امرأة ترى النفاس شهرين " ، وذلك مشاهد كثيرا في النساء . والعلم عند الله تعالى .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (137)
سُورَةُ الرَّعْدِ(4)
صـ 236 إلى صـ 240
*
*قوله تعالى : سواء منكم من أسر القول ومن جهر به ومن هو مستخف بالليل وسارب بالنهار   . 

بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن السر والجهر عنده سواء ، وأن الاختفاء   والظهور عنده أيضا سواء ; لأنه يسمع السر كما يسمع الجهر ، ويعلم الخفي   كما يعلم الظاهر ، وقد أوضح هذا المعنى في آيات أخر كقوله : وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير وقوله : وإن تجهر بالقول فإنه يعلم السر وأخفى ، وقوله : ألا حين يستغشون ثيابهم يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون إنه عليم بذات الصدور ، وقوله : ولقد خلقنا الإنسان ونعلم ما توسوس به نفسه ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

وأظهر القولين في المستخفي بالليل والسارب بالنهار : أن المستخفي هو   المختفي المستتر عن الأعين ، والسارب هو الظاهر البارز الذاهب حيث يشاء ،   ومنه قول الأخنس بن شهاب التغلبي    : 


**وكل أناس قاربوا قيد فحلهم ونحن خلعنا قيده فهو سارب* *أي : ذاهب حيث يشاء ظاهر غير خاف . 

وقول قيس بن الخطيم    : 


**أني سربت وكنت غير سروب     وتقرب الأحلام غير قريب 
**وقيل : السارب : الداخل في السرب ليتوارى فيه ، والمستخفي : الظاهر ، من : خفاه يخفيه : إذا أظهره ، ومنه قول امرئ القيس    : 
خفاهن من أنفاقهن كأنما     خفاهن ودق من عشي مجلب 
*
*قوله تعالى : إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم وإذا أراد الله بقوم سوءا فلا مرد له وما لهم من دونه من وال   . 

بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه لا يغير ما بقوم من النعمة والعافية حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم من طاعة الله جل وعلا . 

والمعنى : أنه لا يسلب قوما نعمة أنعمها عليهم حتى يغيروا ما كانوا عليه من   الطاعة والعمل الصالح ، وبين هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر كقوله : ذلك بأن الله لم يك   [ ص: 237 ] مغيرا نعمة أنعمها على قوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم الآية [ 8 \ 53 ] ، وقوله : وما أصابكم من مصيبة فبما كسبت أيديكم ويعفو عن كثير   [ 42 \ 30 ] . 

وقد بين في هذه الآية أيضا : أنه إذا أراد قوما بسوء فلا مرد له ، وبين ذلك أيضا في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : ولا يرد بأسه عن القوم المجرمين   [ 6 \ 147 ] ، ونحوها من الآيات ، وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم ، يصدق بأن يكون التغيير من بعضهم كما وقع يوم أحد  بتغيير الرماة ما بأنفسهم فعمت البلية الجميع ، وقد سئل صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " أنهلك وفينا الصالحون ؟ قال : نعم إذا كثر الخبث "   . والله تعالى أعلم .
قوله تعالى : هو الذي يريكم البرق خوفا وطمعا الآية . 

ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه هو الذي يري خلقه البرق خوفا وطمعا ، قال قتادة    : خوفا للمسافر يخاف أذاه ومشقته ، وطمعا للمقيم يرجو بركته ومنفعته ويطمع في رزق الله ، وعن الحسن    : الخوف لأهل البحر ، والطمع لأهل البر ، وعن الضحاك    : الخوف من الصواعق ، والطمع في الغيث . 

وبين في موضع آخر : أن إراءته خلقه البرق خوفا وطمعا من آياته جل وعلا   الدالة على أنه المستحق لأن يعبد وحده لا شريك له . وذلك في قوله : ومن آياته يريكم البرق خوفا وطمعا وينزل من السماء ماء الآية [ 30 \ 24 ] .
قوله تعالى : ولله يسجد من في السماوات والأرض طوعا وكرها وظلالهم بالغدو والآصال   . 

بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه يسجد له أهل السماوات والأرض طوعا   وكرها وتسجد له ظلالهم بالغدو والآصال ، وذكر أيضا سجود الظلال وسجود أهل   السماوات والأرض في قوله أولم يروا إلى ما خلق الله من شيء يتفيأ ظلاله عن اليمين والشمائل سجدا لله وهم داخرون ولله يسجد ما في السماوات وما في الأرض من دابة والملائكة وهم لا يستكبرون     [ 16 \ 48 ، 49 ] إلى قوله يؤمرون [ 16 \ 50 ] ، واختلف العلماء في   المراد بسجود الظل وسجود غير المؤمنين ، فقال بعض العلماء : سجود من في   السماوات والأرض من العام المخصوص ، فالمؤمنون والملائكة يسجدون لله سجودا   حقيقيا ، وهو وضع الجبهة على الأرض ، يفعلون ذلك طوعا ، والكفار يسجدون   كرها ، أعني المنافقين لأنهم كفار في الباطن ولا يسجدون لله إلا كرها ، كما   قال تعالى : وإذا قاموا إلى الصلاة قاموا كسالى يراءون الناس الآية [ 4 \ 142 ] ، وقال تعالى : وما   [ ص: 238 ] منعهم أن تقبل منهم نفقاتهم إلا أنهم كفروا بالله وبرسوله ولا يأتون الصلاة إلا وهم كسالى ولا ينفقون إلا وهم كارهون   [ 9 \ 54 ] ، والدليل على أن سجود أهل السماوات والأرض من العام المخصوص ، قوله تعالى في " سورة الحج " : ألم   تر أن الله يسجد له من في السماوات ومن في الأرض والشمس والقمر والنجوم   والجبال والشجر والدواب وكثير من الناس وكثير حق عليه العذاب   [ 22 \ 18 ] ، فقوله : وكثير من الناس   [ 22 \ 18 ] دليل على أن بعض الناس غير داخل في السجود المذكور ، وهذا قول الحسن  ، وقتادة  ، وغيرهما ، وذكره الفراء  ،   وقيل الآية عامة . والمراد بسجود المسلمين طوعا انقيادهم لما يريد الله   منهم طوعا ، والمراد بسجود الكافرين كرها انقيادهم لما يريد الله منهم كرها   ; لأن إرادته نافذة فيهم وهم منقادون خاضعون لصنعه فيهم ونفوذ مشيئته  فيهم  ، وأصل السجود في لغة العرب : الذل والخضوع ، ومنه قول زيد الخيل    : 


**بجمع تضل البلق في حجراته ترى الأكم فيها سجدا للحوافر* *ومنه قول العرب : أسجد : إذا طأطأ رأسه وانحنى ، قال حميد بن ثور    : 


**فلما لوين على معصم     وكف خضيب وأسوارها 
فضول أزمتها أسجدت     سجود النصارى  لأحبارها 
**وعلى   هذا القول فالسجود لغوي لا شرعي ، وهذا الخلاف المذكور جار أيضا في سجود   الظلال ، فقيل : سجودها حقيقي ، والله تعالى قادر على أن يخلق لها إدراكا   تدرك به وتسجد لله سجودا حقيقيا ، وقيل : سجودها ميلها بقدرة الله أول   النهار إلى جهة المغرب ، وآخره إلى جهة المشرق ، وادعى من قال هذا أن الظل   لا حقيقة له ; لأنه خيال فلا يمكن منه الإدراك . 

ونحن نقول : إن الله جل وعلا قادر على كل شيء ، فهو قادر على أن يخلق للظل   إدراكا يسجد به لله تعالى سجودا حقيقيا ، والقاعدة المقررة عند علماء   الأصول هي : حمل نصوص الوحي على ظواهرها إلا بدليل من كتاب أو سنة ، ولا يخفى أن حاصل القولين : 

أن أحدهما : أن السجود شرعي وعليه فهو في أهل السماوات والأرض من العام المخصوص . 

والثاني : أن السجود لغوي بمعنى الانقياد والذل والخضوع ، وعليه فهو باق   على عمومه ، والمقرر في الأصول عند المالكية والحنابلة وجماعة من الشافعية   أن النص إن دار   [ ص: 239 ] بين الحقيقة الشرعية والحقيقة اللغوية حمل على الشرعية ، وهو التحقيق ، خلافا لأبي حنيفة  في تقديم اللغوية ، ولمن قال يصير اللفظ مجملا لاحتمال هذا وذاك ، وعقد هذه المسألة صاحب " مراقي السعود " بقوله : 


**واللفظ محمول على الشرعي     إن لم يكن فمطلق العرفي 
**فاللغوي   على الجلي ولم يجب بحث عن المجاز في الذي انتخب وقيل : المراد بسجود   الكفار كرها سجود ظلالهم كرها ، وقيل : الآية في المؤمنين فبعضهم يسجد طوعا   ; لخفة امتثال أوامر الشرع عليه ، وبعضهم يسجد كرها ; لثقل مشقة التكليف   عليه مع أن إيمانه يحمله على تكلف ذلك . والعلم عند الله تعالى : 

وقوله تعالى : بالغدو [ 13 \ 15 ] يحتمل أن يكون مصدرا أو يحتمل أن يكون   جمع غداة ، والآصال جمع أصل بضمتين وهو جمع أصيل ، وهو ما بين العصر   والغروب ، ومنه قول أبي ذؤيب الهذلي    : 


لعمري لأنت البيت أكرم أهله     وأقعد في أفيائه بالأصائل* 
*قوله تعالى : أم جعلوا لله شركاء خلقوا كخلقه فتشابه الخلق عليهم قل الله خالق كل شيء وهو الواحد القهار   . 

أشار تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة إلى أنه هو المستحق لأن يعبد وحده ; لأنه   هو الخالق ولا يستحق من الخلق أن يعبدوه إلا من خلقهم وأبرزهم من العدم  إلى  الوجود ; لأن المقصود من قوله : أم جعلوا لله شركاء خلقوا كخلقه فتشابه الخلق عليهم   [ 13 \ 16 ] إنكار ذلك وأنه هو الخالق وحده بدليل قوله بعده : قل الله خالق كل شيء   [ 13 \ 16 ] أي : وخالق كل شيء هو المستحق لأن يعبد وحده ، ويبين هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله : ياأيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم الآية [ 2 \ 21 ] ، وقوله : واتخذوا من دونه آلهة لا يخلقون شيئا وهم يخلقون   [ 25 \ 3 ] ، وقوله : أيشركون ما لا يخلق شيئا وهم يخلقون   [ 7 \ 191 ] ، وقوله : هذا خلق الله فأروني ماذا خلق الذين من دونه     [ 31 \ 11 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ; لأن المخلوق محتاج إلى خالقه فهو   عبد مربوب مثلك يجب عليه أن يعبد من خلقه وحده ، كما يجب عليك ذلك ، فأنتما   سواء بالنسبة إلى وجوب عبادة الخالق وحده لا شريك له .
قوله تعالى : ويقول الذين كفروا لولا أنزل عليه آية من ربه   . 

بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الكفار اقترحوا عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم الإتيان بآية ينزلها عليه ربه ، وبين هذا المعنى في   [ ص: 240 ] مواضع متعددة كقوله فليأتنا بآية كما أرسل الأولون   [ 21 \ 5 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وبين تعالى في موضع آخر أن في القرآن العظيم كفاية عن جميع الآيات ، في قوله : أولم يكفهم أنا أنزلنا عليك الكتاب يتلى عليهم   [ 29 \ 51 ] ، وبين في موضع آخر حكمة عدم إنزال آية كناقة صالح  ونحوها ، بقوله وما منعنا أن نرسل بالآيات إلا أن كذب بها الأولون وآتينا ثمود الناقة الآية [ 17 \ 59 ] ، كما تقدمت الإشارة إليه .
قوله تعالى : ولو أن قرآنا سيرت به الجبال أو قطعت به الأرض أو كلم به الموتى الآية . 

جواب " لو " في هذه الآية محذوف . قال بعض العلماء تقديره : لكان هذا   القرآن ، وقال بعضهم تقديره : لكفرتم بالرحمن ، ويدل لهذا الأخير قوله قبله   : وهم يكفرون بالرحمن   [ 13 \ 30 ] ، وقد قدمنا شواهد حذف جواب " لو " في سورة البقرة . وقد قدمنا في سورة " يوسف    " أن الغالب في اللغة العربية أن يكون الجواب المحذوف من جنس المذكور قبل الشرط ليكون ما قبل الشرط دليلا على الجواب المحذوف .
قوله تعالى : ولقد أرسلنا رسلا من قبلك وجعلنا لهم أزواجا وذرية الآية . 

بين في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الرسل قبله صلى الله عليه وسلم من جنس البشر ،   يتزوجون ، ويلدون ، وليسوا ملائكة ، وذلك أن الكفار استغربوا بعث آدمي من   البشر ، كما قال تعالى : وما منع الناس أن يؤمنوا إذ جاءهم الهدى إلا أن قالوا أبعث الله بشرا رسولا   [ 17 \ 94 ] ، فأخبر أنه يرسل البشر الذين يتزوجون ويأكلون ، كقوله وما أرسلنا قبلك من المرسلين إلا إنهم ليأكلون الطعام ويمشون في الأسواق   [ 25 \ 20 ] ، وقوله وما جعلناهم جسدا لا يأكلون الطعام الآية [ 21 \ 8 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات كما تقدمت الإشارة إليه .
قوله تعالى : قل كفى بالله شهيدا بيني وبينكم ومن عنده علم الكتاب   . 

الظاهر أن قوله ومن عنده علم الكتاب عطف على لفظ الجلالة وأن المراد به أهل العلم بالتوراة والإنجيل ، ويدل له قوله تعالى : شهد الله أنه لا إله إلا هو والملائكة وأولو العلم ، وقوله : فإن كنت في شك مما أنزلنا إليك فاسأل الذين يقرءون الكتاب من قبلك الآية [ 16 \ 43 ] ، وقوله : فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون الآية [ 16 \ 43 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (138)
سُورَةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  (1)
صـ 241 إلى صـ 245
**
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

سُورَةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  

قوله تعالى : الر كتاب أنزلناه إليك لتخرج الناس من الظلمات إلى النور بإذن ربهم الآية . 

بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه أنزل على نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا   الكتاب العظيم ليخرج به الناس من ظلمات الكفر والضلال إلى نور الإيمان   والهدى ، وأوضح هذا المعنى في آيات أخر ، كقوله : هو الذي ينزل على عبده آيات بينات ليخرجكم من الظلمات إلى النور الآية [ 57 \ 9 ] ، وقوله : الله ولي الذين آمنوا يخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور الآية   [ 2 \ 275 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، كما تقدمت الإشارة إليه ، وقد بين   تعالى هنا أنه لا يخرج أحدا من الظلمات إلى النور إلا بإذنه جل وعلا في   قوله : بإذن ربهم الآية [ 14 \ 1 ] ، وأوضح ذلك في آيات أخر ، كقوله : وما أرسلنا من رسول إلا ليطاع بإذن الله الآية [ 4 \ 64 ] ، وقوله : وما كان لنفس أن تؤمن إلا بإذن الله الآية [ 10 \ 100 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : وما أرسلنا من رسول إلا بلسان قومه ليبين لهم فيضل الله من يشاء   . 

بين الله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه لم يرسل رسولا إلا بلغة قومه ;   لأنه لم يرسل رسولا إلا إلى قومه دون غيرهم ، ولكنه بين في مواضع أخر أن   نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم أرسل إلى جميع الخلائق دون اختصاص بقومه ولا   بغيرهم ، كقوله تعالى : قل ياأيها الناس إني رسول الله إليكم جميعا   [ 7 \ 158 ] ، وقوله : تبارك الذي نزل الفرقان على عبده ليكون للعالمين نذيرا   [ 25 \ 1 ] ، وقوله : وما أرسلناك إلا كافة للناس الآية   [ 34 \ 28 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الدالة على عموم رسالته لأهل كل لسان ،   فهو صلى الله عليه وسلم يجب عليه إبلاغ أهل كل لسان ، وقد قدمنا في سورة   البقرة قول  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : " إن الله فضل محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم على الأنبياء وعلى أهل السماء ، فقالوا : بم يا  ابن عباس  فضله على أهل السماء ؟ فقال : إن الله تعالى قال : ومن يقل منهم إني إله من دونه فذلك نجزيه جهنم كذلك نجزي الظالمين   [ 21 \ 29 ] ، وقال لمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم : إنا فتحنا لك فتحا مبينا ليغفر لك الله ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر  [ ص: 242 ]   [ 48 \ 1 ، 2 ] قالوا : فما فضله على الأنبياء ؟ قال : قال الله تعالى : وما أرسلنا من رسول إلا بلسان قومه ليبين لهم   [ 4 \ 14 ] ، وقال الله عز وجل لمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم : وما أرسلناك إلا كافة للناس   [ 34 \ 28 ] ، فأرسله إلى الجن والإنس " ، ذكره  أبو محمد الدارمي  في " مسنده " كما تقدم وهو تفسير من  ابن عباس  للآية بما ذكرنا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : فردوا أيديهم في أفواههم الآية . 

اختلف العلماء في معنى هذه الآية الكريمة ، فقال بعض العلماء معناها أن   أولئك الكفار جعلوا أيدي أنفسهم في أفواههم ; ليعضوا عليها غيظا وحنقا لما   جاءت به الرسل ; إذ كان فيه تسفيه أحلامهم ، وشتم أصنامهم ، وممن قال بهذا   القول  عبد الله بن مسعود  ،  وعبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم  ، واختاره  ابن جرير  ، واستدل له بقوله تعالى : وإذا خلوا عضوا عليكم الأنامل من الغيظ الآية [ 3 \ 119 ] ، وهذا المعنى معروف في كلام العرب ومنه قول الشاعر : 


**تردون في فيه غش الحسود حتى يعض على الأكف* *يعني : أنهم يغيظون الحسود حتى يعض على أصابعه وكفيه ، قال القرطبي    : ومنه قول الآخر أيضا : 


**قد أفنى أنامله أزمه     فأضحى يعض علي الوظيفا 
**أي أفنى أنامله عضا ، وقال الراجز : 


**لو أن سلمى أبصرت تخددي     ودقة بعظم ساقي ويدي 
وبعد أهلي وجفاء عودي     عضت من الوجد بأطراف اليد 
**وفي الآية الكريمة أقوال غير هذا ، منها : أنهم لما سمعوا كتاب الله عجبوا ورجعوا بأيديهم إلى أفواههم من العجب . ويروى عن  ابن عباس      . ومنها : أنهم كانوا إذا قال لهم نبيهم : أنا رسول الله إليكم ، أشاروا   بأصابعهم إلى أفواههم أن اسكت تكذيبا له وردا لقوله . ويروى هذا عن أبي صالح  ،   ومنها : أن معنى الآية أنهم ردوا على الرسل قولهم وكذبوهم بأفواههم ،   فالضمير الأول للرسل والثاني للكفار ، وعلى هذا القول فـ " في " بمعنى   الباء . ويروى هذا القول عن مجاهد  ، وقتادة  ،  ومحمد بن كعب  ، قال  ابن جرير    : وتوجيهه أن " في " هنا بمعنى الباء ، قال : وقد سمع من العرب : أدخلك الله بالجنة ، يعنون : في الجنة ، وقال الشاعر : 

 [ ص: 243 ] 
**وأرغب فيها عن لقيط  ورهطه     ولكنني عن سنبس  لست أرغب 
**يريد وأرغب بها : قال ابن كثير    : ويؤيد هذا القول تفسير ذلك بتمام الكلام ، وهو قوله تعالى : وقالوا إنا كفرنا بما أرسلتم به وإنا لفي شك مما تدعوننا إليه مريب   [ 14 \ 9 ] . 

قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : الظاهر عندي خلاف ما استظهره ابن كثير  رحمه الله تعالى ; لأن العطف بالواو يقتضي مغايرة ما بعده لما قبله ، فيدل على أن المراد بقوله : فردوا أيديهم الآية   غير التصريح بالتكذيب بالأفواه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . وقيل : المعنى   أن الكفار جعلوا أيديهم في أفواه الرسل ردا لقولهم ، وعليه فالضمير الأول   للكفار والثاني للرسل ، ويروى هذا عن الحسن  ، وقيل : جعل الكفار أيدي الرسل على أفواه الرسل ليسكتوهم ويقطعوا كلامهم ، ويروى هذا عن مقاتل  ، وقيل : رد الرسل أيدي الكفار في أفواههم ، وقيل غير ذلك ، فقد رأيت الأقوال وما يشهد له القرآن منها ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

تنبيه 

جمع الفم مكسرا على أفواه يدل على أن أصله فوه ، فحذفت الفاء والواو وعوضت عنهما الميم . 
قوله تعالى : إنا كفرنا بما أرسلتم به وإنا لفي شك مما تدعوننا إليه مريب   . 

صرح تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الكفار صرحوا للرسل بأنهم كافرون بهم ،   وأنهم شاكون فيما جاءوهم به من الوحي ، وقد نص تعالى على بعضهم بالتعيين   أنهم صرحوا بالكفر به ، وأنهم شاكون فيما يدعونهم إليه ، كقول قوم صالح   له : أتنهانا أن نعبد ما يعبد آباؤنا وإننا لفي شك مما تدعونا إليه مريب   [ 11 \ 62 ] ، وصرحوا بالكفر به في قوله : قال الملأ الذين استكبروا من قومه للذين استضعفوا لمن آمن منهم أتعلمون أن صالحا مرسل من ربه قالوا إنا بما أرسل به مؤمنون قال الذين استكبروا إنا بالذي آمنتم به كافرون     [ 7 \ 75 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات ، وقد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب   المبارك أن من أنواع البيان التي تضمنها أن يذكر عموما في آية ، ثم يصرح في   آية أخرى بدخول بعض أفراد ذلك العموم فيه كما هنا ، وكما   [ ص: 244 ] تقدم المثال له بقوله تعالى : ذلك ومن يعظم شعائر الله   [ 22 \ 32 ] ، مع قوله : والبدن جعلناها لكم من شعائر الله الآية [ 22 \ 36 ] .
قوله تعالى : وقال الذين كفروا لرسلهم لنخرجنكم من أرضنا أو لتعودن في ملتنا   . 

بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الكفار توعدوا الرسل بالإخراج من أرضهم ،   والنفي من بين أظهرهم إن لم يتركوا ما جاءوا به من الوحي ، وقد نص في  آيات  أخر أيضا على بعض ذلك مفصلا ، كقوله عن قوم شعيب    : لنخرجنك ياشعيب والذين آمنوا معك من قريتنا أو لتعودن في ملتنا قال أولو كنا كارهين قد افترينا على الله كذبا إن عدنا في ملتكم الآية [ 7 \ 88 ، 89 ] ، وقوله عن قوم لوط    : فما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا أخرجوا آل لوط من قريتكم إنهم أناس يتطهرون   [ 27 \ 56 ] ، وقوله عن مشركي قريش    : وإن كادوا ليستفزونك من الأرض ليخرجوك منها وإذا لا يلبثون خلافك إلا قليلا   [ 17 \ 76 ] ، وقوله : وإذ يمكر بك الذين كفروا ليثبتوك أو يقتلوك أو يخرجوك ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين   [ 8 \ 30 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
قوله تعالى : فأوحى إليهم ربهم لنهلكن الظالمين ولنسكننكم الأرض من بعدهم ذلك لمن خاف مقامي وخاف وعيد   . 

بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه أوحى إلى رسله أن العاقبة والنصر لهم   على أعدائهم ، وأنه يسكنهم الأرض بعد إهلاك أعدائهم ، وبين هذا المعنى في   آيات كثيرة ، كقوله : ولقد سبقت كلمتنا لعبادنا المرسلين إنهم لهم المنصورون وإن جندنا لهم الغالبون   [ 37 \ 171 - 173 ] ، وقوله : كتب الله لأغلبن أنا ورسلي إن الله قوي عزيز   [ 58 \ 21 ] ، وقوله : إنا لننصر رسلنا والذين آمنوا في الحياة الدنيا الآية [ 40 \ 51 ] . 

وقوله : قال موسى لقومه استعينوا بالله واصبروا إن الأرض لله يورثها من يشاء من عباده والعاقبة للمتقين   [ 7 \ 128 ] ، وقوله : وأورثنا القوم الذين كانوا يستضعفون مشارق الأرض ومغاربها التي باركنا فيها الآية [ 7 \ 137 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : وخاب كل جبار عنيد   . 

لم يبين هنا كيفية خيبة الجبار العنيد ، ولكنه أشار إلى معنى خيبته وبعض صفاته القبيحة في قوله في سورة " ق " : ألقيا في جهنم كل كفار عنيد مناع للخير معتد مريب الذي جعل مع الله إلها آخر فألقياه في العذاب الشديد  [ ص: 245 ]   [ 50 \ 24 - 25 ] ، والجبار : المتجبر في نفسه ، والعنيد : المعاند للحق ، قاله ابن كثير    .
قوله تعالى : من ورائه جهنم الآية . 

" وراء " هنا بمعنى " أمام " كما هو ظاهر ، ويدل له إطلاق " وراء " بمعنى "   أمام " في القرآن وفي كلام العرب ، فمنه في القرآن قوله تعالى : وكان وراءهم ملك يأخذ كل سفينة غصبا   [ 18 \ 79 ] ، أي : أمامهم ملك ، وكان  ابن عباس  يقرؤها : وكان أمامهم ملك يأخذ كل سفينة غصبا ، ومن إطلاق " وراء " بمعنى " أمام " في كلام العرب قول لبيد    : 


**أليس ورائي إن تراخت منيتي لزوم العصا تحني عليها الأصابع* *وقول الآخر : 


**أترجو بنو مروان  سمعي وطاعتي     وقومي تميم  والفلاة ورائيا 
**وقوله الآخر : 


**ومن ورائك يوم أنت بالغه     لا حاضر معجز عنه ولا باد 
**فـ " وراء " بمعنى " أمام " في الأبيات ، وقال بعض العلماء معنى من ورائه جهنم ، أي : من بعد هلاكه جهنم ، وعليه فـ " وراء " في الآية بمعنى بعد ، ومن إطلاق " وراء " بمعنى " بعد " قول النابغة    : 


**حلفت فلم أترك لنفسك ريبة     وليس وراء الله للمرء مذهب 
**أي : ليس بعد الله مذهب ، قاله القرطبي  ، والأول هو الظاهر وهو الحق .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (139)
سُورَةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  (2)
صـ 246 إلى صـ 250
**
قوله تعالى : مثل الذين كفروا بربهم أعمالهم كرماد اشتدت به الريح في يوم عاصف الآية . 

ضرب الله تعالى لأعمال الكفار مثلا في هذه الآية الكريمة برماد اشتدت به   الرياح في يوم عاصف ، أي شديد الريح ، فإن تلك الريح الشديدة العاصفة تطير   ذلك الرماد ولم تبق له أثرا ، فكذلك أعمال الكفار كصلات الأرحام ، وقرى   الضيف ، والتنفيس عن المكروب ، وبر الوالدين ، ونحو ذلك يبطلها الكفر   ويذهبها ، كما تطير تلك الريح ذلك الرماد . وضرب أمثالا أخر في آيات أخر   لأعمال الكفار بهذا المعنى ، كقوله : والذين كفروا أعمالهم كسراب بقيعة يحسبه الظمآن ماء حتى إذا جاءه لم يجده شيئا   [ 24 \ 39 ] ، وقوله : مثل ما ينفقون في هذه الحياة الدنيا كمثل ريح فيها صر أصابت حرث قوم ظلموا   [ ص: 246 ] أنفسهم فأهلكته الآية [ 3 \ 117 ] ، وقوله : ياأيها   الذين آمنوا لا تبطلوا صدقاتكم بالمن والأذى كالذي ينفق ماله رئاء الناس   ولا يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فمثله كمثل صفوان عليه تراب فأصابه وابل  فتركه  صلدا لا يقدرون على شيء مما كسبوا والله لا يهدي القوم الكافرين   [ 2 \ 264 ] ، وقوله : وقدمنا إلى ما عملوا من عمل فجعلناه هباء منثورا   [ 25 \ 23 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

وبين في موضع آخر أن الحكمة في ضربه للأمثال أن يتفكر الناس فيها فيفهموا الشيء بنظرة ، وهو قوله : وتلك الأمثال نضربها للناس لعلهم يتفكرون   [ 59 \ 21 ] ، ونظيره قوله : ويضرب الله الأمثال للناس لعلهم يتذكرون   [ 14 \ 25 ] ، وبين في موضع آخر أن الأمثال لا يعقلها إلا أهل العلم ، وهو قوله تعالى : وتلك الأمثال نضربها للناس وما يعقلها إلا العالمون   [ 29 \ 43 ] ، وبين في موضع آخر أن المثل المضروب يجعله الله سبب هداية لقوم فهموه ، وسبب ضلال لقوم لم يفهموا حكمته ، وهو قوله : فأما   الذين آمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وأما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا  أراد  الله بهذا مثلا يضل به كثيرا ويهدي به كثيرا وما يضل به إلا الفاسقين     [ 2 \ 26 ] ، وبين في موضع آخر أنه تعالى لا يستحيي أن يضرب  مثلا ما ولو  كان المثل المضروب بعوضة فما فوقها ، قيل : فما هو أصغر منها ;  لأنه يفوقها  في الصغر ، وقيل : فما فوقها أي فما هو أكبر منها ، وهو قوله  : إن الله لا يستحيي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها   [ 2 \ 26 ] ، ولذلك ضرب المثل بالعنكبوت في قوله : مثل الذين اتخذوا من دون الله أولياء كمثل العنكبوت اتخذت بيتا وإن أوهن البيوت لبيت العنكبوت لو كانوا يعلمون   [ 29 \ 41 ] ، وضربه بالحمار في قوله : كمثل الحمار يحمل أسفارا الآية [ 62 \ 5 ] ، وضربه بالكلب في قوله : ولو شئنا لرفعناه بها ولكنه أخلد إلى الأرض واتبع هواه فمثله كمثل الكلب إن تحمل عليه يلهث أو تتركه يلهث   [ 7 \ 176 ] ، إلى غير ذلك ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : فقال الضعفاء للذين استكبروا إنا كنا لكم تبعا فهل أنتم مغنون عنا من عذاب الله من شيء   . 

هذه المحاجة التي ذكرها الله هنا عن الكفار بينها في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : وإذ يتحاجون في النار فيقول الضعفاء للذين استكبروا إنا كنا لكم تبعا فهل أنتم مغنون عنا نصيبا من النار قال الذين استكبروا إنا كل فيها إن الله قد حكم بين العباد   [ 40 \ 47 ، 48 ] ، كما تقدم إيضاحه .
[ ص: 247 ] قوله تعالى : وقال الشيطان لما قضي الأمر إن الله وعدكم وعد الحق ووعدتكم فأخلفتكم   . 

بين في هذه الآية أن الله وعدهم وعد الحق ، وأن الشيطان وعدهم فأخلفهم ما   وعدهم ، وبين هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله في وعد الله : وعد الله حقا   [ 4 \ 122 ] ، وقوله : إن الله لا يخلف الميعاد   [ 13 \ 31 ] ، وقوله في وعد الشيطان : يعدهم ويمنيهم وما يعدهم الشيطان إلا غرورا   [ 4 \ 120 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات قوله تعالى : تحيتهم فيها سلام   [ 14 \ 23 ] . 

بين في هذه الآية الكريمة أن تحية أهل الجنة في الجنة سلام ، وبين في مواضع   أخر أن الملائكة تحييهم بذلك ، وأن بعضهم يحيي بعضا بذلك ، فقال في تحية   الملائكة لهم : والملائكة يدخلون عليهم من كل باب سلام عليكم بما صبرتم الآية [ 13 \ 23 ، 24 ] ، وقال : وقال لهم خزنتها سلام عليكم طبتم الآية [ 39 \ 73 ] ، وقال : ويلقون فيها تحية وسلاما   [ 25 \ 75 ] ، وقال في تحية بعضهم بعضا : دعواهم فيها سبحانك اللهم وتحيتهم فيها سلام الآية [ 10 \ 10 ] ، كما تقدم إيضاحه .
قوله تعالى : قل تمتعوا فإن مصيركم إلى النار   . 

هذا تهديد منه تعالى لهم بأن مصيرهم إلى النار ، وذلك المتاع القليل في   الدنيا لا يجدي من مصيره إلى النار وبين هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله :   قل تمتع بكفرك قليلا إنك من أصحاب النار   [ 39 \ 8 ] ، وقوله : نمتعهم قليلا ثم نضطرهم إلى عذاب غليظ   [ 31 \ 24 ] ، وقوله : متاع في الدنيا ثم إلينا مرجعهم ثم نذيقهم العذاب الشديد بما كانوا يكفرون   [ 10 \ 70 ] ، وقوله : لا يغرنك تقلب الذين كفروا في البلاد متاع قليل ثم مأواهم جهنم الآية [ 3 \ 196 ، 197 ] ، إلى ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : قل لعبادي الذين آمنوا يقيموا الصلاة وينفقوا مما رزقناهم سرا وعلانية من قبل أن يأتي يوم لا بيع فيه ولا خلال   . 

أمر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة بالمبادرة إلى الطاعات ، كالصلوات والصدقات   من قبل إتيان يوم القيامة الذي هو اليوم الذي لا بيع فيه ولا مخالة بين   خليلين ، فينتفع أحدهما بخلة الآخر ، فلا يمكن أحدا أن تباع له نفسه   فيفديها ، ولا خليل ينفع خليله يومئذ ، وبين هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة ،   كقوله : ياأيها الذين آمنوا أنفقوا مما رزقناكم من قبل أن يأتي يوم لا بيع فيه ولا خلة ولا شفاعة الآية [ 2 \ 254 ] ، وقوله : فاليوم لا يؤخذ منكم فدية ولا من الذين كفروا   [ 57 \ 15 ] وقوله :   [ ص: 248 ] واتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا الآية [ 2 \ 48 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

والخلال في هذه الآية ، قيل : جمع خلة كقلة وقلال ، والخلة : المصادقة ،   وقيل : هو مصدر خاله على وزن فاعل مخالة وخلالا ، ومعلوم أن فاعل ينقاس   مصدرها على المفاعلة والفعال ، وهذا هو الظاهر ، ومنه قول امرئ القيس    : 


**صرفت الهوى عنهن من خشية الردى ولست بمقلي الخلال ولا قال* *أي : لست بمكروه المخالة .
قوله تعالى : واجنبني وبني أن نعبد الأصنام الآية . 

لم يبين هنا هل أجاب دعاء نبيه إبراهيم  هذا ولكنه بين في مواضع أخر أنه أجابه في بعض ذريته دون بعض ، كقوله : ومن ذريتهما محسن وظالم لنفسه مبين   [ 37 \ 113 ] ، وقوله : وجعلها كلمة باقية في عقبه الآية [ 43 \ 28 ] .
قوله تعالى : فمن تبعني فإنه مني ومن عصاني فإنك غفور رحيم الآية . 

بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن نبيه إبراهيم  قال   : إن من تبعه فإنه منه ، وأنه رد أمر من لم يتبعه إلى مشيئة الله تعالى ،   إن شاء الله غفر له ; لأنه هو الغفور الرحيم ، وذكر نحو هذا عن عيسى ابن مريم  في قوله : إن تعذبهم فإنهم عبادك وإن تغفر لهم فإنك أنت العزيز الحكيم   [ 5 \ 118 ] ، وذكر عن نوح  وموسى  التشديد في الدعاء على قومهما فقال عن نوح  إنه قال : رب لا تذر على الأرض من الكافرين ديارا إلى قوله : فاجرا كفارا   [ 71 \ 26 ، 27 ] ، وقال عن موسى  إنه قال : ربنا ليضلوا عن سبيلك ربنا اطمس على أموالهم واشدد على قلوبهم فلا يؤمنوا حتى يروا العذاب الأليم   [ 10 \ 88 ] والظاهر أن نوحا  وموسى  عليهما   وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام ما دعوا ذلك الدعاء على قومهما إلا بعد أن  علما  من الله أنهم أشقياء في علم الله لا يؤمنون أبدا ، أما نوح  فقد صرح الله تعالى له بذلك في قوله : 

وأوحي إلى نوح أنه لن يؤمن من قومك إلا من قد آمن   [ 11 \ 36 ] ، وأما موسى  فقد فهم ذلك من قول قومه له : مهما تأتنا به من آية لتسحرنا بها فما نحن لك بمؤمنين   [ 7 \ 132 ] ، فإنهم قالوا هذا القول بعد مشاهدة تلك الآيات العظيمة المذكورة في الأعراف وغيرها .
قوله تعالى : فاجعل أفئدة من الناس تهوي إليهم وارزقهم من الثمرات الآية . 

بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن نبيه إبراهيم  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام دعا لذريته الذين   [ ص: 249 ] أسكنهم بمكة المكرمة  أن يرزقهم الله من الثمرات ، وبين في " سورة البقرة " أن إبراهيم  خص بهذا الدعاء المؤمنين منهم ، وأن الله أخبره أنه رازقهم جميعا مؤمنهم وكافرهم ، ثم يوم القيامة يعذب الكافر ، وذلك بقوله : وإذ قال إبراهيم رب اجعل هذا بلدا آمنا وارزق أهله من الثمرات من آمن منهم بالله واليوم الآخر قال ومن كفر فأمتعه قليلا الآية [ 2 \ 126 ] قال بعض العلماء : سبب تخصيص إبراهيم  المؤمنين   في هذا الدعاء بالرزق ، أنه دعا لذريته أولا أن يجعلهم الله أئمة ، ولم   يخصص بالمؤمنين فأخبره الله أن الظالمين من ذريته لا يستحقون ذلك ، قال   تعالى : وإذ ابتلى إبراهيم ربه بكلمات فأتمهن قال إني جاعلك للناس إماما قال ومن ذريتي قال لا ينال عهدي الظالمين     [ 2 \ 124 ] ، فلما أراد أن يدعو لهم بالرزق خص المؤمنين بسبب ذلك ،  فقال  : وارزق أهله من الثمرات من آمن منهم بالله واليوم الآخر ، فأخبره  الله أن  الرزق ليس كالإمامة فالله يرزق الكافر من الدنيا ولا يجعله إماما ;  ولذا  قال له في طلب الإمامة : لا ينال عهدي الظالمين ، ولما خص المؤمنين  بطلب  الرزق قال له : ومن كفر فأمتعه قليلا الآية [ 2 \ 126 ] .
قوله تعالى : ربنا اغفر لي ولوالدي الآية . 

بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن إبراهيم  طلب المغفرة لوالديه ، وبين في آيات أخر أن طلبه الغفران لأبيه إنما كان قبل أن يعلم أنه عدو لله فلما علم ذلك تبرأ منه ، كقوله : وما كان استغفار إبراهيم لأبيه إلا عن موعدة وعدها إياه فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه   [ 9 \ 114 ] ونحو ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : إنما يؤخرهم ليوم تشخص فيه الأبصار   . 

بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه يؤخر عقاب الكفار إلى يوم تشخص فيه الأبصار من شدة الخوف ، وأوضح ذلك في قوله تعالى : واقترب الوعد الحق فإذا هي شاخصة أبصار الذين كفروا الآية [ 21 \ 97 ] ، ومعنى شخوص الأبصار أنها تبقى منفتحة لا تغمض من الهول وشدة الخوف .
قوله تعالى : مهطعين   . 

الإهطاع في اللغة : الإسراع ، وقد بين تعالى في مواضع أخر أنهم يوم القيامة   يأتون مهطعين ، أي : مسرعين إذا دعوا للحساب ، كقوله تعالى : يخرجون من الأجداث كأنهم جراد منتشر مهطعين إلى الداعي الآية [ 54 \ 7 ] ، وقوله : يوم يخرجون من الأجداث سراعا كأنهم إلى نصب يوفضون   [ 70 \ 43 ] ، وقوله : يوم تشقق الأرض عنهم سراعا ذلك حشر علينا يسير   [ 50 \ 44 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 [ ص: 250 ] ومن إطلاق الإهطاع في اللغة بمعنى الإسراع قول الشاعر : 


**بدجلة  دارهم ولقد أراهم بدجلة  مهطعين إلى السماع* *

أي مسرعين إليه .
قوله تعالى : وترى المجرمين يومئذ مقرنين في الأصفاد   . 

بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن المجرمين وهم الكفار يوم القيامة يقرنون   في الأصفاد ، وبين تعالى هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : وإذا ألقوا منها مكانا ضيقا مقرنين دعوا هنالك ثبورا   [ 25 \ 13 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

والأصفاد : هي الأغلال والقيود ، واحدها : صفد بالسكون ، وصفد بالتحريك ، ومنه قول عمرو بن كلثوم    : 


**فآبوا بالنهاب وبالسبايا وأبنا بالملوك مصفدينا* *وقوله تعالى : والشياطين كل بناء وغواص وآخرين مقرنين في الأصفاد [ 38 \ 37 ، 38 ] .
قوله تعالى : وتغشى وجوههم النار   . 

بين في هذه الآية الكريمة أن النار يوم القيامة تغشى وجوه الكفار فتحرقها ، وأوضح ذلك في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : تلفح وجوههم النار وهم فيها كالحون   [ 23 \ 104 ] ، وقوله : لو يعلم الذين كفروا حين لا يكفون عن وجوههم النار ولا عن ظهورهم الآية [ 21 \ 39 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : هذا بلاغ للناس   . 

بين في هذه الآية الكريمة أن هذا القرآن بلاغ لجميع الناس ، وأوضح هذا المعنى في قوله : وأوحي إلي هذا القرآن لأنذركم به ومن بلغ   [ 6 \ 19 ] وبين أن من بلغه ولم يؤمن به فهو في النار كائنا من كان ، في قوله : ومن يكفر به من الأحزاب فالنار موعده فلا تك في مرية منه الآية [ 11 \ 17 ] .
قوله تعالى : وليعلموا أنما هو إله واحد وليذكر أولو الألباب   . 

بين في هذه الآية الكريمة أن من حكم إنزال القرآن العظيم العلم بأنه تعالى   إله واحد ، وأن من حكمه أن يتعظ أصحاب العقول ، وبين هذا في مواضع أخر  فذكر  الحكمة الأولى في أول سورة هود  في قوله : كتاب أحكمت آياته ثم فصلت من لدن حكيم خبير ألا تعبدوا إلا الله   [ 11 \ 1 ، 2 ] كما تقدم إيضاحه ، وذكر الحكمة الثانية في قوله : كتاب أنزلناه إليك مبارك ليدبروا آياته وليتذكر أولو الألباب   [ 38 \ 29 ]   [ ص: 251 ] وهم أصحاب العقول السليمة من شوائب الاختلال ، واحد الألباب لب بالضم ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (140)
سُورَةُ الْحِجْرِ(1)
صـ 251 إلى صـ 255

** بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

سُورَةُ الْحِجْرِ

قوله تعالى : ربما يود الذين كفروا لو كانوا مسلمين   . 

ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الكفار إذا عرفوا حقيقة الأمر تمنوا أنهم   كانوا في دار الدنيا مسلمين ، وندموا على كفرهم ، وبين هذا المعنى في مواضع   أخر ، كقوله : ولو ترى إذ وقفوا على النار فقالوا ياليتنا نرد ولا نكذب بآيات ربنا ونكون من المؤمنين   [ 6 \ 27 ] وقوله : حتى إذا جاءتهم الساعة بغتة قالوا ياحسرتنا على ما فرطنا فيها   [ 6 \ 31 ] ، وقوله : ويوم يعض الظالم على يديه يقول ياليتني اتخذت مع الرسول سبيلا     [ 25 \ 27 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وأقوال العلماء في هذه الآية راجعة   إلى شيء واحد ; لأن من يقول : إن الكافر إذا احتضر وعاين الحقيقة تمنى  أنه  كان مسلما ، ومن يقول : إنه إذا عاين النار ووقف عليها تمنى أنه كان  مسلما ،  ومن يقول : إنهم إذا عاينوا إخراج الموحدين من النار تمنوا أنهم  كانوا  مسلمين ، كل ذلك راجع إلى أن الكفار إذا عاينوا الحقيقة ندموا على  الكفر  وتمنوا أنهم كانوا مسلمين . 

وقرأ نافع  وعاصم  ربما بتخفيف الباء ، وقرأ الباقون بتشديدها ، والتخفيف لغة أهل الحجاز  ، والتثقيل لغة تميم  وقيس  وربيعة  ، ومن الأول قول عدي بن الرعلاء الغساني    : 
**ربما ضربة بسيف صقيل بين بصرى وطعنة نجلاء* 
*والثاني : كثير جدا ، ومنه قول الآخر : 


**ألا ربما أهدت لك العين نظرة     قصاراك منها أنها عنك لا تجدي 
**ورب في هذا الموضع قال بعض العلماء للتكثير ، أي : يود الكفار في أوقات كثيرة لو كانوا مسلمين . ونقل القرطبي  هذا القول عن الكوفيين قال ومنه قول الشاعر : 
**ألا ربما أهدت لك العين       . . . . . . . . . 
**البيت   [ ص:  253 ] وقال  بعض العلماء : هي هنا للتقليل ; لأنهم قالوا ذلك في بعض  المواضع لا في  كلها لشغلهم بالعذاب . فإن قيل : ربما لا تدخل إلا على  الماضي ، فما وجه  دخولها على المضارع في هذا الموضع ؟ فالجواب : أن الله  تعالى لما وعد بوقوع  ذلك صار ذلك الوعد للجزم بتحقيق وقوعه ، كالواقع  بالفعل ، ونظيره قوله  تعالى أتى أمر الله الآية [ 16 \ 1 ] ونحوها من الآيات ، فعبر بالماضي تنزيلا لتحقيق الوقوع منزلة الوقوع بالفعل .
قوله تعالى : ذرهم يأكلوا ويتمتعوا ويلههم الأمل فسوف يعلمون   . 

هدد الله تعالى الكفار في هذه الآية الكريمة بأمره نبيه - صلى الله عليه   وسلم - أن يتركهم يأكلون ويتمتعون ، فسوف يعلمون حقيقة ما يئول إليه الأمر   من شدة تعذيبهم وإهانتهم . وهددهم هذا النوع من التهديد في مواضع أخر  كقوله  : قل تمتعوا فإن مصيركم إلى النار   [ 14 ] وقوله كلوا وتمتعوا قليلا إنكم مجرمون   [ 77 \ 46 ] وقوله : قل تمتع بكفرك قليلا إنك من أصحاب النار   [ 39 \ 8 ] وقوله : فذرهم يخوضوا ويلعبوا حتى يلاقوا يومهم الذي يوعدون   [ 43 \ 83 ] ، [ 70 \ 42 ] وقوله فذرهم حتى يلاقوا يومهم الذي فيه يصعقون   [ 52 \ 45 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

وقد تقرر في فن المعاني وفي مبحث الأمر عند الأصوليين أن من المعاني التي   تأتي لها صيغة افعل التهديد ، كما في الآية المذكورة ، وقوله تعالى في هذه   الآية الكريمة ذرهم يعني اتركهم ، وهذا الفعل لم يستعمل منه إلا الأمر   والمضارع ، فماضيه ترك ، ومصدره الترك ، واسم الفاعل منه تارك ، واسم   المفعول منه متروك . وقال بعض العلماء : هذه الآية منسوخة بآيات السيف ،   والعلم عند الله تعالى . قال القرطبي    : " والأمل الحرص على الدنيا والانكباب عليها ، والحب لها والإعراض عن الآخرة " وعن الحسن    - رحمه الله - أنه قال : " ما أطال عبد الأمل إلا أساء العمل   " وقد قدمنا علاج طول الأمل في سورة البقرة .
قوله تعالى وقالوا يا أيها الذي نزل عليه الذكر إنك لمجنون قد يقال في هذه الآية الكريمة : كيف يقرون بأنه أنزل إليه الذكر وينسبونه للجنون مع ذلك ؟ والجواب أن قولهم : ( ياأيها الذي نزل عليه الذكر     ) يعنون في زعمه تهكما منهم به ، ويوضح هذا المعنى ورود مثله من الكفار   متهكمين بالرسل - عليهم صلوات الله وسلامه - في مواضع أخر ، كقوله تعالى  عن  فرعون مع موسى  قال : إن رسولكم الذي أرسل إليكم لمجنون   [ 26 \ 27 ]   [ ص: 254 ] وقوله عن قوم شعيب  إنك لأنت الحليم الرشيد   . [ 11 \ 87
قوله تعالى لو ما تأتينا بالملائكة إن كنت من الصادقين     . لو ما في هذه الآية الكريمة للتحضيض ، وهو طلب الفعل طلبا حثيثا .   ومعنى الآية : أن الكفار طلبوا من النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - طلب تخصيص   أن يأتيهم بالملائكة ليكون إتيان الملائكة معه دليلا على صدقه أنه رسول   الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وبين طلب الكفار هذا في آيات أخر كقوله عن   فرعون مع موسى    : فلولا ألقي عليه أسورة من ذهب أو جاء معه الملائكة مقترنين   [ 43 \ 53 ] وقوله : وقال الذين لا يرجون لقاءنا لولا أنزل علينا الملائكة أو نرى ربنا لقد استكبروا في أنفسهم وعتوا عتوا كبيرا   [ 25 \ 21 ] ، وقوله : وقالوا لولا أنزل عليه ملك ولو أنزلنا ملكا لقضي الأمر الآية [ 6 \ 8 ] وقوله : لولا أنزل إليه ملك فيكون معه نذيرا   [ 25 \ 7 ] وقوله : أو تأتي بالله والملائكة قبيلا   [ 17 \ 92 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

واعلم أن لو تركب مع لا وما لمعنيين : الأول منهما التحضيض ، ومثاله في لو ما في هذه الآية الكريمة ، ومثاله في لولا قول جرير    : 
**تعدون عقر النيب أفضل مجدكم بني ضوطرى لولا الكمي المقنعا* *يعني : فهلا تعدون الكمي المقنع ، المعنى الثاني هو امتناع شيء لوجود غيره ، وهو في لولا كثير جدا كقول عامر بن الأكوع    - رضي الله عنه - : 
**تالله لولا الله ما اهتدينا     ولا تصدقنا ولا صلينا 
**ومثاله في ( لو ما ) قول ابن مقبل    : 
**لو ما الحياء ولو ما الدين عبتكما     ببعض ما فيكما إذ عبتما عوري 
**وأما هل فلم تركب إلا مع لا وحدها للتحضيض . 

تنبيه 

قد ترد أدوات التحضيض للتوبيخ والتنديم ، فتختص بالماضي أو ما في تأويله نحو فلولا كانت قرية آمنت فنفعها إيمانها إلا قوم يونس الآية [ 10 \ 98 ] وقوله : لولا جاءوا عليه بأربعة شهداء الآية [ 24 \ 13 ] وقوله : فلولا نصرهم الذين اتخذوا من دون الله قربانا آلهة الآية [ 46 \ 28 ] ، وجعل بعضهم منه قول جرير    :   [ ص: 255 ] تعدون عقر النيب البيت المتقدم آنفا 

قائلا : إن مراده توبيخهم على ترك عد الكمي المقنع في الماضي .
قوله تعالى : ما ننزل الملائكة إلا بالحق وما كانوا إذا منظرين   . 

بين - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه ما ينزل الملائكة إلا بالحق ، أي بالوحي ، وقيل بالعذاب ، وقال  الزمخشري      : " إلا تنزيلا متلبسا بالحكمة والمصلحة ، ولا حكمة في أن تأتيكم   الملائكة عيانا ، تشاهدونهم ويشهدون لكم بصدق النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   لأنكم حينئذ مصدقون عن اضطرار " ، قال : " ومثل هذا قوله تعالى : وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما إلا بالحق   [ 15 \ 85 ] وبين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أنهم لو نزلت عليهم الملائكة ، ما كانوا منظرين وذلك في قوله : وما كانوا إذا منظرين     [ 15 \ 8 ] لأن التنوين في قوله ( إذا ) عوض عن جملة ، ففيه شرط وجزاء ،   وتقرير المعنى : ولو نزلت عليهم الملائكة ما كانوا منظرين ، أي ممهلين   بتأخير العذاب عنهم ، وقد بين هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر كقوله : يوم يرون الملائكة لا بشرى يومئذ للمجرمين   [ 25 \ 22 ] وقوله : ولو أنزلنا ملكا لقضي الأمر ثم لا ينظرون   [ 6 \ 8 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وقوله : ما ننزل الملائكة   [ 15 \ 8 ] قرأه حفص  وحمزة   والكسائي    : ( ننزل ) بنونين الأولى مضمومة والثانية مفتوحة مع كسر الزاي المشددة ، و ( الملائكة ) بالنصب مفعول به لننزل . وقرأ شعبة      : ( تنزل ) بتاء مضمومة ونون مفتوحة مع تشديد الزاي مفتوحة بالبناء   للمفعول ، و ( الملائكة ) بالرفع نائب فاعل تنزل . وقرأ الباقون ( تنزل )   بفتح التاء والنون والزاي المشددة ، أصله تتنزل فحذفت إحدى التاءين ، و (   الملائكة ) بالرفع فاعل تنزل كقوله : تنزل الملائكة والروح الآية [ 97 \ 4 ] .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (141)
سُورَةُ الْحِجْرِ(2)
صـ 256 إلى صـ 260**
قوله تعالى : إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون   . 

 بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه هو الذي نزل القرآن العظيم ، وأنه  حافظ له من أن يزاد فيه أو ينقص أو يتغير منه شيء أو يبدل ، وبين هذا  المعنى في مواضع أخر كقوله : وإنه لكتاب عزيز لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه تنزيل من حكيم حميد   [ 41 \ 41 - 42 ] وقوله : لا تحرك به لسانك لتعجل به إن علينا جمعه وقرآنه   [ 75 \ 16 ] إلى قوله : ثم إن علينا بيانه   [ 75 \ 19 ] وهذا هو الصحيح في معنى هذه الآية أن الضمير في قوله : وإنا له لحافظون   [ 15 \ 9 ]   [ ص: 256 ] راجع إلى الذكر الذي هو القرآن . وقيل الضمير راجع إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كقوله : والله يعصمك من الناس   [ 5 \ 67 ] والأول هو الحق كما يتبادر من ظاهر السياق .
قوله تعالى : ولقد جعلنا في السماء بروجا   . 

 بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه جعل في السماء بروجا ، وذكر هذا أيضا في مواضع أخر كقوله : تبارك الذي جعل في السماء بروجا   [ 25 \ 61 ] وقوله تعالى : والسماء ذات البروج الآية [ 85 \ 1 ] ، والبروج : جمع برج . 

 واختلف العلماء في المراد بالبروج في الآيات المذكورة ، فقال بعضهم : البروج : الكواكب ، وممن روي عنه هذا القول مجاهد  وقتادة    . وعن أبي صالح    : أنها الكواكب العظام ، وقيل : هي قصور في السماء عليها الحرس . وممن قال به عطية  ، وقيل : هي منازل الشمس والقمر ، قاله  ابن عباس    . وأسماء هذه البروج : الحمل والثور والجوزاء والسرطان والأسد والسنبلة والميزان والعقرب والقوس والجدي والدلو والحوت . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : أطلق تعالى في ( ( سورة النساء ) ) البروج على القصور الحصينة في قوله : أينما تكونوا يدرككم الموت ولو كنتم في بروج مشيدة    [ 4 \ 78 ] ومرجع الأقوال كلها إلى شيء واحد . لأن أصل البروج في اللغة  الظهور ، ومنه تبرج المرأة بإظهار زينتها ، فالكواكب ظاهرة ، والقصور ظاهرة  ، ومنازل القمر والشمس كالقصور ، بجامع أن الكل محل ينزل فيه ، والعلم عند  الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : وزيناها للناظرين   . صرح تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه زين السماء للناظرين ، وبين في مواضع أخر أنه زينها بالنجوم ، وأنها السماء الدنيا كقوله : ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح الآية [ 67 \ 5 ] ، وقوله : إنا زينا السماء الدنيا بزينة الكواكب   [ 37 \ 6 ] .
قوله تعالى : وحفظناها من كل شيطان رجيم إلا من استرق السمع فأتبعه شهاب مبين   . صرح تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه حفظ السماء من كل شيطان رجيم ، وبين هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر كقوله : وحفظا من كل شيطان مارد   [ 37 \ 7 ] وقوله : وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين   [ 67 \ 5 ] وقوله : فمن يستمع الآن يجد له شهابا رصدا   [ 72 \ 9 ] وقوله : إنهم عن السمع لمعزولون   [ 26 \ 212 ] وقوله :   [ ص: 257 ] أم لهم سلم يستمعون فيه فليأت مستمعهم بسلطان مبين   [ 52 \ 38 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 والاستثناء في هذه الآية الكريمة في قوله : إلا من استرق السمع فأتبعه شهاب مبين   [ 15 \ 18 ] . قال بعض العلماء : هو استثناء منقطع ، وجزم به  الفخر الرازي  ، أي لكن من استرق السمع أي الخطفة اليسيرة ، فإنه يتبعه شهاب فيحرقه كقوله تعالى : ويقذفون من كل جانب دحورا ولهم عذاب واصب إلا من خطف الخطفة فأتبعه شهاب ثاقب    [ 37 \ 8 - 10 ] وقيل : الاستثناء متصل ، أي حفظنا السماء من الشياطين أن  تسمع شيئا من الوحي وغيره ، إلا من استرق السمع ، فإنا لم نحفظها من أن  تسمع لخبر من أخبار السماء سوى الوحي ، فأما الوحي فلا تسمع منه شيئا ;  لقوله تعالى : إنهم عن السمع لمعزولون   [ 26 \ 212 ] قاله القرطبي  ، ونظيره إلا من خطف الآية [ 37 \ 10 ] فإنه استثناء من الواو في قوله تعالى : لا يسمعون إلى الملإ الآية [ 37 \ 8 ] .
[ أصحاب الأقمار الصناعية
تنبيه 

 يؤخذ من هذه الآيات التي ذكرنا أن كل ما يتشدق به أصحاب الأقمار الصناعية ، من أنهم سيصلون إلى السماء ويبنون على القمر ، كله كذب وشقشقة لا طائل تحتها ، ومن اليقين الذي لا شك فيه أنهم سيقفون عند حدهم ، ويرجعون خاسئين أذلاء عاجزين ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير    [ 67 \ 4 ] ووجه دلالة الآيات المذكورة على ذلك أن اللسان العربي الذي  نزل به القرآن ، يطلق اسم الشيطان على كل عات متمرد من الجن والإنس والدواب  ، ومنه قوله تعالى : وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم الآية [ 2 \ 14 ] ، وقوله : وكذلك جعلنا لكل نبي عدوا شياطين الإنس والجن يوحي بعضهم إلى بعض زخرف القول غرورا   [ 6 \ 112 ] ومنه قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " الكلب الأسود شيطان   " وقول جرير    : 
**أيام يدعونني الشيطان من غزلي وكن يهوينني إذ كنت شيطانا* *ولا  شك أن أصحاب الأقمار الصناعية يدخلون في اسم الشياطين دخولا أوليا ;  لعتوهم وتمردهم . وإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أنه تعالى صرح بحفظ السماء من كل  شيطان ، كائنا من كان في عدة آيات من كتابه كقوله هنا : وحفظناها من كل شيطان رجيم   [ 15 \ 17 ]   [ ص: 258 ] وقوله : وحفظا ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم   [ 41 \ 12 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وصرح بأن من أراد استراق السمع أتبعه شهاب راصد له في مواضع أخر كقوله : فمن يستمع الآن يجد له شهابا رصدا   [ 72 \ 9 ] وقوله : إلا من استرق السمع فأتبعه شهاب مبين   [ 15 \ 18 ] وقوله : إلا من خطف الخطفة فأتبعه شهاب ثاقب   [ 37 \ 9 ] وقال : إنهم عن السمع لمعزولون   [ 26 \ 212 ] وقال : أم لهم سلم يستمعون فيه فليأت مستمعهم بسلطان مبين   [ 52 \ 38 ] وهو تعجيز دال على عجز البشر عن ذلك عجزا مطلقا ، وقال : أم لهم ملك السماوات والأرض وما بينهما فليرتقوا في الأسباب جند ما هنالك مهزوم من الأحزاب   [ 38 \ 10 - 11 ] فقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : فليرتقوا في الأسباب ، أي فليصعدوا في أسباب السماوات التي توصل إليها . وصيغة الأمر في قوله : فليرتقوا للتعجيز ، وإيرادها للتعجيز دليل على عجز البشر عن ذلك عجزا مطلقا . وقوله - جل وعلا - بعد ذلك التعجيز : جند ما هنالك مهزوم من الأحزاب    [ 38 \ 11 ] يفهم منه أنه لو تنطع جند من الأحزاب للارتقاء في أسباب  السماء ، أنه يرجع مهزوما صاغرا داخرا ذليلا ، ومما يدل على أن الآية  الكريمة يشار فيها إلى شيء ما كان يظنه الناس وقت نزولها إبهامه - جل وعلا -  لذلك الجند بلفظة ( ما ) في قوله : جند ما [ 38 \ 11 ] وإشارته إلى مكان  ذلك الجند أو مكان انهزامه إشارة البعيد في قوله : هنالك [ 38 \ 11 ] ولم  يتقدم في الآية ما يظهر رجوع الإشارة إليه ، إلا الارتقاء في أسباب  السماوات . 

 فالآية الكريمة يفهم منها ما ذكرنا ، ومعلوم أنها لم يفسرها بذلك أحد من  العلماء ، بل عبارات المفسرين تدور على أن الجند المذكور الكفار الذين  كذبوه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وأنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سوف يهزمهم ،  وأن ذلك تحقق يوم بدر  أو يوم فتح مكة  ، ولكن كتاب الله لا تزال تظهر غرائبه وعجائبه متجددة على مر الليالي والأيام ، ففي كل حين تفهم منه أشياء لم تكن مفهومة من قبل ، ويدل لذلك حديث أبي جحيفة  الثابت في الصحيح أنه لما سأل عليا     - رضي الله عنه - هل خصهم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بشيء ؟ قال  له علي - رضي الله عنه - : لا والذي فلق الحبة ، وبرأ النسمة ، إلا فهما  يعطيه الله رجلا في كتاب الله ، وما في هذه الصحيفة . الحديث . فقوله - رضي  الله عنه - : إلا فهما يعطيه الله رجلا في كتاب الله ، يدل على أن فهم  كتاب الله   [ ص: 259 ] تتجدد به العلوم والمعارف التي لم تكن عند عامة الناس ، ولا مانع من حمل الآية على ما حملها عليه المفسرون . 

 وما ذكرنا أيضا أنه يفهم منها لما تقرر عند العلماء من أن الآية إن كانت  تحتمل معاني كلها صحيحة ، تعين حملها على الجميع ، كما حققه بأدلته الشيخ تقي الدين أبو العباس بن تيمية  في رسالته في علوم القرآن . 

 وصرح تعالى بأن القمر في السبع الطباق في قوله : ألم تروا كيف خلق الله سبع سماوات طباقا وجعل القمر فيهن نورا    [ 71 \ 15 - 16 ] فعلم من الآيات أن القمر في السبع الطباق ، وأن الله  حفظها من كل شيطان رجيم ، فلم يبق شك ولا لبس في أن الشياطين أصحاب الأقمار  الصناعية سيرجعون داخرين صاغرين ، عاجزين عن الوصول إلى القمر والوصول إلى  السماء ، ولم يبق لبس في أن السماء التي فيها القمر ليس يراد بها مطلق ما  علاك ، وإن كان لفظ السماء قد يطلق لغة على كل ما علاك ، كسقف البيت ، ومنه  قوله تعالى : فليمدد بسبب إلى السماء الآية [ 22 \ 15 ] . وقد قال الشاعر : 
**وقد يسمى سماء كل مرتفع     وإنما الفضل حيث الشمس والقمر 
**لتصريحه تعالى بأن القمر في السبع الطباق . لأن الضمير في قوله : وجعل القمر فيهن   [ 71 \ 16 ] راجع إلى السبع الطباق ، وإطلاق المجموع مرادا بعضه كثير في القرآن وفي كلام العرب . 

 ومن أصرح أدلته : قراءة حمزة   والكسائي  فإن قاتلوكم فاقتلوهم    [ 2 \ 191 ] من القتل في الفعلين . لأن من قتل - بالبناء للمفعول - لا  يمكن أن يؤمر بعد موته بأن يقتل قاتله ، ولكن المراد : فإن قتلوا بعضكم  فليقتلهم بعضكم الآخر ، كما هو ظاهر . وقال أبو حيان  في البحر المحيط في تفسير قوله تعالى وجعل القمر فيهن نورا    [ 71 \ 16 ] . وصح كون السماوات ظرفا للقمر . لأنه لا يلزم من الظرف أن  يملأه المظروف . تقول : زيد في المدينة ، وهو في جزء منها . 

 واعلم أن لفظ الآية صريح في أن نفس القمر في السبع الطباق . لأن لفظة جعل [  71 \ 15 ] في الآية هي التي بمعنى صير ، وهي تنصب المبتدأ والخبر ،  والمعبر عنه بالمبتدأ هو المعبر عنه بالخبر بعينه لا شيء آخر ، فقولك :  جعلت الطين خزفا ، والحديد خاتما ، لا يخفى فيه أن الطين هو الخزف بعينه ،  والحديد هو الخاتم ، وكذلك قوله : وجعل القمر فيهن نورا   [ 71 \ 16 ] . 

 [ ص: 260 ] فالنور  المجعول فيهن هو القمر بعينه ، فلا يفهم من الآية بحسب الوضع اللغوي  احتمال خروج نفس القمر عن السبع الطباق ، وكون المجعول فيها مطلق نوره .  لأنه لو أريد ذلك لقيل : وجعل نور القمر فيهن أما قوله : وجعل القمر فيهن نورا فهو  صريح في أن النور المجعول فيهن هو عين القمر ، ولا يجوز صرف القرآن عن  معناه المتبادر بلا دليل يجب الرجوع إليه ، ويوضح ذلك أنه تعالى صرح في  سورة الفرقان بأن القمر في خصوص السماء ذات البروج بقوله : تبارك الذي جعل في السماء بروجا وجعل فيها سراجا وقمرا منيرا   [ 25 \ 61 ] وصرح في سورة الحجر بأن ذات البروج المنصوص على أن القمر فيها هي بعينها المحفوظة من كل شيطان رجيم بقوله : ولقد جعلنا في السماء بروجا وزيناها للناظرين وحفظناها من كل شيطان رجيم   [ 15 \ 16 ] وما يزعمه بعض الناس من أنه - جل وعلا - أشار إلى الاتصال بين أهل السماء والأرض في قوله : ومن آياته خلق السماوات والأرض وما بث فيهما من دابة وهو على جمعهم إذا يشاء قدير   [ 42 \ 29 ] يقال فيه : إن المراد جمعهم يوم القيامة في المحشر ، كما أطبق عليه المفسرون . ويدل له قوله تعالى : وما من دابة في الأرض ولا طائر يطير بجناحيه إلا أمم أمثالكم ما فرطنا في الكتاب من شيء ثم إلى ربهم يحشرون   [ 6 \ 38 ] . 

 ويوضح ذلك تسمية يوم القيامة يوم الجمع في قوله تعالى : يوم يجمعكم ليوم الجمع ذلك يوم التغابن الآية [ 64 \ 9 ] . وكثرة الآيات الدالة على أن جمع جميع الخلائق كائن يوم القيامة ، كقوله : ذلك يوم مجموع له الناس وذلك يوم مشهود   [ 11 \ 103 ] وقوله : قل إن الأولين والآخرين لمجموعون إلى ميقات يوم معلوم   [ 56 \ 49 - 50 ] وقوله : الله لا إله إلا هو ليجمعنكم إلى يوم القيامة لا ريب فيه   [ 4 \ 87 ] وقوله : ويوم تشقق السماء بالغمام ونزل الملائكة تنزيلا   [ 25 \ 25 ] وقوله وجاء ربك والملك صفا صفا   [ 89 \ 22 ] وقوله وحشرناهم فلم نغادر منهم أحدا   [ 18 \ 47 ] . 

 ومع أن بعض العلماء قال : المراد ما بث من الدواب في الأرض فقط ، فيكون من  إطلاق المجموع مرادا بعضه ، وهو كثير في القرآن وفي لسان العرب ، وبعضهم  قال : المراد بدواب السماء الملائكة ، زاعما أن الدبيب يطلق على كل حركة . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : ظاهر الآية الكريمة أن الله بث في السماء دواب كما بث في   [ ص: 261 ] الأرض  دواب . ولا شك أن الله قادر على جمع أهل السماوات وأهل الأرض وعلى كل شيء ،  ولكن الآيات القرآنية التي ذكرنا بينت أن المراد بجمعهم حشرهم جميعا يوم  القيامة ، وقد أطبق على ذلك المفسرون ، ولو سلمنا تسليما جدليا أنها تدل  على جمعهم في الدنيا ، فلا يلزم من ذلك بلوغ أهل الأرض إلى أهل السماء ، بل  يجوز عقلا أن ينحدر من في السماء إلى من في الأرض ; لأن الهبوط أهون من  الصعود وما يزعمه من لا علم عنده بكتاب الله تعالى من أن قوله - جل وعلا - :  يامعشر الجن والإنس إن استطعتم أن تنفذوا من أقطار السماوات والأرض فانفذوا لا تنفذون إلا بسلطان    [ 55 \ 33 ] يشير إلى الوصول إلى السماء بدعوى أن المراد بالسلطان في  الآية هو هذا العلم الحادث الذي من نتائجه الصواريخ والأقمار الصناعية .  وإذا فإن الآية قد تكون فيها الدلالة على أنهم ينفذون بذلك العلم من أقطار  السماوات والأرض مردود من أوجه : الأول : أن معنى الآية الكريمة هو إعلام  الله - جل وعلا - خلقه أنهم لا محيص لهم ولا مفر عن قضائه ونفوذ مشيئته  فيهم ، وذلك عندما تحف بهم صفوف الملائكة يوم القيامة ، فكلما فروا إلى جهة  وجدوا صفوف الملائكة أمامهم ، ويقال لهم في ذلك الوقت يامعشر الجن والإنس   [ 55 \ 33 ] والسلطان : قيل الحجة والبينة ، وقيل الملك والسلطنة ، وكل ذلك معدوم عندهم يوم القيامة فلا نفوذ لهم كما قال تعالى : وجاء ربك والملك صفا صفا   [ 89 \ 22 ] وقال : إني أخاف عليكم يوم التناد يوم تولون مدبرين ما لكم من الله من عاصم   [ 40 \ 32 - 33 ] . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن الجن أعطاهم الله القدرة على الطيران والنفوذ في أقطار السماوات والأرض ، وكانوا يسترقون السمع من السماء كما صرح به تعالى في قوله عنهم : وأنا كنا نقعد منها مقاعد للسمع   . الآية [ 72 \ 9 ] وإنما منعوا من ذلك حين بعث - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كما قال تعالى : فمن يستمع الآن يجد له شهابا رصدا    [ 72 \ 9 ] فالجن كانوا قادرين على بلوغ السماء من غير حاجة إلى صاروخ  ولا قمر صناعي ، فلو كان معنى الآية هو ما يزعمه أولئك الذين لا علم لهم  بكتاب الله لم يقل - جل وعلا - يا معشر الجن ; لأنهم كانوا ينفذون إلى  السماء قبل حدوث السلطان المزعوم . 

 الوجه الثالث : أن العلم المذكور الذي لا يجاوز صناعة يدوية أهون على الله  - جل وعلا - من أن يطلق عليه اسم السلطان ; لأنه لا يجاوز أغراض هذه  الحياة الدنيا ولا نظر فيه   [ ص: 262 ] ألبتة لما بعد الموت . ولأن الدنيا كلها لا تزن عند الله جناح بعوضة . 

 وقد نص تعالى على كمال حقارتها عنده في قوله - جل وعلا - : ولولا أن يكون الناس أمة واحدة لجعلنا لمن يكفر بالرحمن لبيوتهم سقفا من فضة إلى قوله للمتقين   [ 43 \ 33 - 35 ] وعلم هؤلاء الكفار نفي الله عنه اسم العلم الحقيقي ، وأثبت له أنه علم ظاهر من الحياة الدنيا وذلك في قوله : وعد الله لا يخلف الله وعده ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون يعلمون ظاهرا من الحياة الدنيا وهم عن الآخرة هم غافلون    [ 30 \ 6 - 7 ] فحذق الكفار في الصناعات اليدوية كحذق بعض الحيوانات في  صناعتها ، بإلهام الله لها ذلك ، فالنحل تبني بيت عسلها على صورة شكل مسدس ،  يحار فيه حذاق المهندسين . ولما أرادوا أن يتعلموا منها كيفية ذلك البناء ،  وجعلوها في أجباح زجاج لينظروا إلى كيفية بنائها ، أبت أن تعلمهم ، فطلت  الزجاج بالعسل قبل البناء ، كيلا يروا كيفية بنائها ، كما أخبرتنا الثقة  بذلك . 

 الوجه الرابع : أنا لو سلمنا تسليما جدليا أن ذلك المعنى المزعوم كذبا هو معنى الآية ، فإن الله أتبع ذلك بقوله يرسل عليكما شواظ من نار الآية  [ 55 \ 35 ] فهو يدل على ذلك التقدير على أنهم لو أرادوا النفوذ في  أقطارها حرقهم ذلك الشواظ والنحاس ، والشواظ اللهب الخالص ، والنحاس الدخان  ومنه قول النابغة    : 
**يضيء كضوء سراج السليط     لم يجعل الله فيه نحاسا 
**وكذلك ما يزعمه بعض من لا علم له بمعنى كتاب الله من أن الله أشار إلى اتصال أهل السماوات وأهل الأرض بقوله تعالى : قال ربي يعلم القول في السماء والأرض   [ 21 \ 4 ] بصيغة الأمر في لفظة قل على قراءة الجمهور ، وبصيغة الماضي قال ربي يعلم الآية . في قراءة حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص  عن عاصم  ،  فإن الآية الكريمة لا تدل على ذلك لا بدلالة المطابقة ولا التضمن ولا  الالتزام ; لأن غاية ما تفيده الآية الكريمة أن الله - جل وعلا - أمر نبيه  أن يقول إن ربه يعلم كل ما يقوله أهل السماء وأهل الأرض ، على قراءة  الجمهور وعلى قراءة الأخوين وحفص  ،  فمعنى الآية أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أخبر قائلا إن ربه - جل وعلا -  يعلم كل ما يقال في السماء والأرض ، وهذا واضح لا إشكال فيه ، ولا شك أنه -  جل وعلا - عالم بكل أسرار أهل السماء والأرض وعلانياتهم ، لا يعزب عنه  مثقال ذرة في السماء ولا في الأرض ، ولا أصغر من ذلك ولا أكبر إلا في كتاب  مبين . 

 وكذلك ما يزعمه من لا علم عنده بمعنى كتاب الله - جل وعلا - من أنه تعالى أشار   [ ص: 263 ] إلى أن أهل الأرض سيصعدون إلى السماوات واحدة بعد أخرى بقوله : لتركبن طبقا عن طبق    [ 84 \ 19 ] زاعما أن معنى الآية الكريمة لتركبن أيها الناس طبقا أي سماء  عن طبق أي بعد سماء حتى تصعدوا فوق السماوات ، فهو أيضا جهل بكتاب الله  وحمل له على غير ما يراد به . 

 اعلم أولا أن في هذا الحرف قراءتين سبعيتين مشهورتين ، إحداهما : لتركبن بفتح الباء وبها قرأ من السبعة ابن كثير  وحمزة   والكسائي  ،  وعلى هذه القراءة ففي فاعل لتركبن ثلاثة أوجه معروفة عند العلماء الأول  وهو أشهرها أن الفاعل ضمير الخطاب الواقع على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  أي : لتركبن أنت يا نبي الله طبقا عن طبق أي بعد طبق أي حالا بعد حال أي  فتترقى في الدرجات درجة بعد درجة ، والطبق في لغة العرب الحال ومنه قول الأقرع بن حابس التميمي    : 
**إني امرؤ قد حلبت الدهر أشطره     وساقني طبق منها إلى طبق 
**

 وقول الآخر : 
**كذلك المرء إن ينسأ له أجل     يركب على طبق من بعده طبق 
**أي : حال بعد حال في البيتين ، وقال  ابن مسعود   والشعبي  ومجاهد   وابن عباس  في إحدى الروايتين والكلبي  وغيرهم لتركبن طبقا عن طبق   [ 84 \ 19 ] أي لتصعدن يا محمد  سماء بعد سماء ، وقد وقع ذلك ليلة الإسراء . 

 والثاني أن الفاعل ضمير السماء أي لتركبن هي أي السماء طبقا بعد طبق ، أي  لتنتقلن السماء من حال إلى حال ، أي تصير تارة كالدهان وتارة كالمهل وتارة  تتشقق بالغمام وتارة تطوى كطي السجل للكتب . 

 والثالث أن الفاعل ضمير يعود إلى الإنسان المذكور في قوله ياأيها الإنسان إنك كادح إلى ربك كدحا    [ 84 \ 6 ] أي لتركبن أيها الإنسان حالا بعد حال من صغر إلى كبر ومن صحة  إلى سقم كالعكس ، ومن غنى إلى فقر كالعكس ، ومن موت إلى حياة كالعكس ، ومن  هول من أهوال القيامة إلى آخر وهكذا ، والقراءة الثانية وبها قرأ من السبعة  نافع  وابن عامر  وأبو عمرو  وعاصم    ( لتركبن ) بضم الباء وهو خطاب عام للناس   [ ص: 264 ] المذكورين في قوله : فأما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه إلى قوله وأما من أوتي كتابه وراء ظهره    [ 84 \ 7 - 10 ] ومعنى الآية لتركبن أيها الناس حالا بعد حال ، فتنتقلون  في دار الدنيا من طور إلى طور ، وفي الآخرة من هول إلى هول ، فإن قيل يجوز  بحسب وضع اللغة العربية التي نزل بها القرآن على قراءة ضم الباء أن يكون  المعنى لتركبن أيها الناس طبقا بعد طبق أي سماء بعد سماء حتى تصعدوا فوق  السماء السابعة كما تقدم نظيره في قراءة فتح الباء خطابا للنبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - وإذا كان هذا جائزا في لغة القرآن فما المانع من حمل الآية  عليه ؟ فالجواب من ثلاثة أوجه : الأول : أن ظاهر القرآن يدل على أن المراد  بالطبق الحال المنتقل إليها من موت ونحوه وهول القيامة ، بدليل قوله بعده  مرتبا له عليه بالفاء فما لهم لا يؤمنون وإذا قرئ عليهم القرآن لا يسجدون    [ 84 \ 20 - 21 ] فهو قرينة ظاهرة على أن المراد إذا كانوا ينتقلون من  حال إلى حال ، ومن هول إلى هول ، فما المانع لهم من أن يؤمنوا ويستعدوا  لتلك الشدائد ، ويؤيده أن العرب تسمي الدواهي بنات طبق ، كما هو معروف في  لغتهم . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - هم المخاطبون الأولون بهذا  الخطاب ، وهم أولى الناس بالدخول فيه بحسب الوضع العربي ، ولم يركب أحد  منهم سماء بعد سماء بإجماع المسلمين ، فدل ذلك على أن ذلك ليس معنى الآية  ولو كان هو معناها لما خرج منه المخاطبون الأولون بلا قرينة على ذلك . 

 الوجه الثالث : هو ما قدمنا من الآيات القرآنية المصرحة بحفظ السماء  وحراستها من كل شيطان رجيم كائنا من كان ، فبهذا يتضح أن الآية الكريمة ليس  فيها دليل على صعود أصحاب الأقمار الصناعية فوق السبع الطباق . والواقع  المستقبل سيكشف حقيقة تلك الأكاذيب والمزاعم الباطلة ، وكذلك ما يزعمه بعض  من ليس له علم بمعنى كتاب الله - جل وعلا - من أن الله تعالى أشار إلى بلوغ  أهل الأرض إلى السماوات بقوله : وسخر لكم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض جميعا منه الآية  [ 45 \ 13 ] فقالوا : تسخيره - جل وعلا - ما في السماوات لأهل الأرض دليل  على أنهم سيبلغون السماوات ، والآية الكريمة لا تدل على ذلك الذي زعموا  أنها تدل عليه ; لأن القرآن بين في آيات كثيرة كيفية تسخير ما في السماء لأهل الأرض ، فبين أن تسخير الشمس والقمر لمنافعهم ، وانتشار الضوء عليهم ، ولكي يعلموا عدد السنين والحساب كما قال تعالى : وسخر لكم الشمس والقمر دائبين وسخر لكم الليل والنهار الآية [ 14 \ 33 ]   [ ص: 265 ] ومنافع الشمس والقمر اللذين سخرهما الله لأهل الأرض لا يحصيها إلا الله كما هو معروف وقال تعالى : هو الذي جعل الشمس ضياء والقمر نورا وقدره منازل لتعلموا عدد السنين والحساب   [ 10 \ 5 ] ، وقال تعالى : وجعلنا الليل والنهار آيتين فمحونا آية الليل وجعلنا آية النهار مبصرة لتبتغوا فضلا من ربكم ولتعلموا عدد السنين والحساب    [ 17 \ 12 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات المبينة لذلك التسخير لأهل الأرض .  وكذلك سخر لأهل الأرض النجوم ليهتدوا بها في ظلمات البر والبحر كما قال  تعالى : والنجوم مسخرات بأمره الآية [ 16 \ 12 ] وقال تعالى : وهو الذي جعل لكم النجوم لتهتدوا بها في ظلمات البر والبحر الآية [ 6 \ 97 ] وقال : وعلامات وبالنجم هم يهتدون الآية  [ 16 \ 16 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . فهذا هو تسخير ما في السماء لأهل  الأرض وخير ما يفسر به القرآن . ومما يوضح ما ذكرنا أن المخاطبين الأولين  بقوله وسخر لكم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض الآية  [ 45 \ 13 ] وهم الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - لم يسخر لهم شيء مما في  السماوات إلا هذا التسخير الذي ذكرنا ، الذي بينه القرآن العظيم في آيات  كثيرة . فلو كان يراد به التسخير المزعوم عن طريق الصواريخ والأقمار  الصناعية لدخل فيه المخاطبون الأولون كما هو ظاهر ، وكذلك قوله وكأين من آية في السماوات والأرض يمرون عليها وهم عنها معرضون   [ 12 \ 105 ] ، فإن معنى مرورهم على ما في السماوات من الآيات نظرهم إليها كما بينه تعالى في آيات كثيرة كقوله : أولم ينظروا في ملكوت السماوات والأرض الآية [ 7 \ 185 ] وقوله : قل انظروا ماذا في السماوات والأرض الآية [ 10 \ 101 ] وقوله : سنريهم آياتنا في الآفاق وفي أنفسهم حتى يتبين لهم أنه الحق   [ 41 \ 53 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 واعلم - وفقني الله وإياك - أن التلاعب بكتاب الله - جل وعلا - وتفسيره  بغير معناه لمحاولة توفيقه مع آراء كفرة الإفرنج ، ليس فيه شيء ألبتة من  مصلحة الدنيا ولا الآخرة ، وإنما فيه فساد الدارين ، ونحن إذ نمنع التلاعب  بكتاب الله وتفسيره بغير معناه ، نحض جميع المسلمين على بذل الوسع في تعليم  ما ينفعهم من هذه العلوم الدنيوية مع تمسكهم بدينهم ، كما قال تعالى : وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة   [ 8 \ 60 ] كما سترى بسطه إن شاء الله في سورة بني إسرائيل . 

 فإن قيل . هذه الآيات التي استدللتم بها على حفظ السماء من الشياطين واردة في   [ ص: 266 ] حفظها  من استراق السمع ، وذلك إنما يكون من شياطين الجن ، فدل ذلك على اختصاص  الآيات المذكورة بشياطين الجن ؟ فالجواب : أن الآيات المذكورة تشمل  بدلالتها اللغوية شياطين الإنس من الكفار . قال في لسان العرب : والشيطان  معروف ، وكل عات متمرد من الإنس والجن والدواب شيطان . وقال في القاموس :  والشيطان معروف ، وكل عات متمرد من إنس أو جن أو دابة اه . 

 ولا شك أن من أشد الكفار تمردا وعتوا الذين يحاولون بلوغ السماء ، فدخولهم  في اسم الشيطان لغة لا شك فيه ، وإذا كان لفظ الشيطان يعم كل متمرد عات  فقوله تعالى : وحفظناها من كل شيطان رجيم    [ 15 \ 17 ] صريح في حفظ السماء من كل متمرد عات كائنا من كان ، وحمل  نصوص الوحي على مدلولاتها اللغوية واجب ، إلا لدليل يدل على تخصيصها أو  صرفها عن ظاهرها المتبادر منها كما هو مقرر في الأصول . وحفظ السماء من  الشياطين معناه حراستها منهم ، قال الجوهري  في  صحاحه : حفظت الشيء حفظا أي حرسته اه . وقال صاحب لسان العرب : وحفظت  الشيء حفظا أي حرسته اه . وهذا معروف في كلام العرب ، فيكون مدلول هذه  الآية بدلالة المطابقة وحفظناها من كل شيطان رجيم   [ 15 \ 17 ] أي وحرسناها أي السماء من كل عات متمرد . 

 ولا مفهوم مخالفة لقوله رجيم [ 15 \ 17 ] وقوله مارد [ 37 \ 7 ] لأن مثل  ذلك من الصفات الكاشفة فكل شيطان يوصف بأنه رجيم وبأنه مارد ، وإن كان  بعضهم أقوى تمردا من بعض ، وما حرسه الله - جل وعلا - من كل عات متمرد ، لا  شك أنه لا يصل إليه عات متمرد كائنا من كان ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير   [ 67 \ 4 ] والعلم عند الله تعالى . اه
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (142)
سُورَةُ الْحِجْرِ(3)
صـ 261 إلى صـ 265
*
*قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : ظاهر الآية الكريمة أن الله بث في السماء دواب كما بث في   [ ص: 261 ] الأرض  دواب . ولا شك أن الله قادر على جمع أهل السماوات وأهل الأرض وعلى كل شيء ،  ولكن الآيات القرآنية التي ذكرنا بينت أن المراد بجمعهم حشرهم جميعا يوم  القيامة ، وقد أطبق على ذلك المفسرون ، ولو سلمنا تسليما جدليا أنها تدل  على جمعهم في الدنيا ، فلا يلزم من ذلك بلوغ أهل الأرض إلى أهل السماء ، بل  يجوز عقلا أن ينحدر من في السماء إلى من في الأرض ; لأن الهبوط أهون من  الصعود وما يزعمه من لا علم عنده بكتاب الله تعالى من أن قوله - جل وعلا - :  يامعشر الجن والإنس إن استطعتم أن تنفذوا من أقطار السماوات والأرض فانفذوا لا تنفذون إلا بسلطان    [ 55 \ 33 ] يشير إلى الوصول إلى السماء بدعوى أن المراد بالسلطان في  الآية هو هذا العلم الحادث الذي من نتائجه الصواريخ والأقمار الصناعية .  وإذا فإن الآية قد تكون فيها الدلالة على أنهم ينفذون بذلك العلم من أقطار  السماوات والأرض مردود من أوجه : الأول : أن معنى الآية الكريمة هو إعلام  الله - جل وعلا - خلقه أنهم لا محيص لهم ولا مفر عن قضائه ونفوذ مشيئته  فيهم ، وذلك عندما تحف بهم صفوف الملائكة يوم القيامة ، فكلما فروا إلى جهة  وجدوا صفوف الملائكة أمامهم ، ويقال لهم في ذلك الوقت يامعشر الجن والإنس   [ 55 \ 33 ] والسلطان : قيل الحجة والبينة ، وقيل الملك والسلطنة ، وكل ذلك معدوم عندهم يوم القيامة فلا نفوذ لهم كما قال تعالى : وجاء ربك والملك صفا صفا   [ 89 \ 22 ] وقال : إني أخاف عليكم يوم التناد يوم تولون مدبرين ما لكم من الله من عاصم   [ 40 \ 32 - 33 ] . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن الجن أعطاهم الله القدرة على الطيران والنفوذ في أقطار السماوات والأرض ، وكانوا يسترقون السمع من السماء كما صرح به تعالى في قوله عنهم : وأنا كنا نقعد منها مقاعد للسمع   . الآية [ 72 \ 9 ] وإنما منعوا من ذلك حين بعث - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كما قال تعالى : فمن يستمع الآن يجد له شهابا رصدا    [ 72 \ 9 ] فالجن كانوا قادرين على بلوغ السماء من غير حاجة إلى صاروخ  ولا قمر صناعي ، فلو كان معنى الآية هو ما يزعمه أولئك الذين لا علم لهم  بكتاب الله لم يقل - جل وعلا - يا معشر الجن ; لأنهم كانوا ينفذون إلى  السماء قبل حدوث السلطان المزعوم . 

 الوجه الثالث : أن العلم المذكور الذي لا يجاوز صناعة يدوية أهون على الله  - جل وعلا - من أن يطلق عليه اسم السلطان ; لأنه لا يجاوز أغراض هذه  الحياة الدنيا ولا نظر فيه   [ ص: 262 ] ألبتة لما بعد الموت . ولأن الدنيا كلها لا تزن عند الله جناح بعوضة . 

 وقد نص تعالى على كمال حقارتها عنده في قوله - جل وعلا - : ولولا أن يكون الناس أمة واحدة لجعلنا لمن يكفر بالرحمن لبيوتهم سقفا من فضة إلى قوله للمتقين   [ 43 \ 33 - 35 ] وعلم هؤلاء الكفار نفي الله عنه اسم العلم الحقيقي ، وأثبت له أنه علم ظاهر من الحياة الدنيا وذلك في قوله : وعد الله لا يخلف الله وعده ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون يعلمون ظاهرا من الحياة الدنيا وهم عن الآخرة هم غافلون    [ 30 \ 6 - 7 ] فحذق الكفار في الصناعات اليدوية كحذق بعض الحيوانات في  صناعتها ، بإلهام الله لها ذلك ، فالنحل تبني بيت عسلها على صورة شكل مسدس ،  يحار فيه حذاق المهندسين . ولما أرادوا أن يتعلموا منها كيفية ذلك البناء ،  وجعلوها في أجباح زجاج لينظروا إلى كيفية بنائها ، أبت أن تعلمهم ، فطلت  الزجاج بالعسل قبل البناء ، كيلا يروا كيفية بنائها ، كما أخبرتنا الثقة  بذلك . 

 الوجه الرابع : أنا لو سلمنا تسليما جدليا أن ذلك المعنى المزعوم كذبا هو معنى الآية ، فإن الله أتبع ذلك بقوله يرسل عليكما شواظ من نار الآية  [ 55 \ 35 ] فهو يدل على ذلك التقدير على أنهم لو أرادوا النفوذ في  أقطارها حرقهم ذلك الشواظ والنحاس ، والشواظ اللهب الخالص ، والنحاس الدخان  ومنه قول النابغة    : 
**يضيء كضوء سراج السليط     لم يجعل الله فيه نحاسا 
**وكذلك ما يزعمه بعض من لا علم له بمعنى كتاب الله من أن الله أشار إلى اتصال أهل السماوات وأهل الأرض بقوله تعالى : قال ربي يعلم القول في السماء والأرض   [ 21 \ 4 ] بصيغة الأمر في لفظة قل على قراءة الجمهور ، وبصيغة الماضي قال ربي يعلم الآية . في قراءة حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص  عن عاصم  ،  فإن الآية الكريمة لا تدل على ذلك لا بدلالة المطابقة ولا التضمن ولا  الالتزام ; لأن غاية ما تفيده الآية الكريمة أن الله - جل وعلا - أمر نبيه  أن يقول إن ربه يعلم كل ما يقوله أهل السماء وأهل الأرض ، على قراءة  الجمهور وعلى قراءة الأخوين وحفص  ،  فمعنى الآية أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أخبر قائلا إن ربه - جل وعلا -  يعلم كل ما يقال في السماء والأرض ، وهذا واضح لا إشكال فيه ، ولا شك أنه -  جل وعلا - عالم بكل أسرار أهل السماء والأرض وعلانياتهم ، لا يعزب عنه  مثقال ذرة في السماء ولا في الأرض ، ولا أصغر من ذلك ولا أكبر إلا في كتاب  مبين . 

 وكذلك ما يزعمه من لا علم عنده بمعنى كتاب الله - جل وعلا - من أنه تعالى أشار   [ ص: 263 ] إلى أن أهل الأرض سيصعدون إلى السماوات واحدة بعد أخرى بقوله : لتركبن طبقا عن طبق    [ 84 \ 19 ] زاعما أن معنى الآية الكريمة لتركبن أيها الناس طبقا أي سماء  عن طبق أي بعد سماء حتى تصعدوا فوق السماوات ، فهو أيضا جهل بكتاب الله  وحمل له على غير ما يراد به . 

 اعلم أولا أن في هذا الحرف قراءتين سبعيتين مشهورتين ، إحداهما : لتركبن بفتح الباء وبها قرأ من السبعة ابن كثير  وحمزة   والكسائي  ،  وعلى هذه القراءة ففي فاعل لتركبن ثلاثة أوجه معروفة عند العلماء الأول  وهو أشهرها أن الفاعل ضمير الخطاب الواقع على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  أي : لتركبن أنت يا نبي الله طبقا عن طبق أي بعد طبق أي حالا بعد حال أي  فتترقى في الدرجات درجة بعد درجة ، والطبق في لغة العرب الحال ومنه قول الأقرع بن حابس التميمي    : 
**إني امرؤ قد حلبت الدهر أشطره     وساقني طبق منها إلى طبق 
**

 وقول الآخر : 
**كذلك المرء إن ينسأ له أجل     يركب على طبق من بعده طبق 
**أي : حال بعد حال في البيتين ، وقال  ابن مسعود   والشعبي  ومجاهد   وابن عباس  في إحدى الروايتين والكلبي  وغيرهم لتركبن طبقا عن طبق   [ 84 \ 19 ] أي لتصعدن يا محمد  سماء بعد سماء ، وقد وقع ذلك ليلة الإسراء . 

 والثاني أن الفاعل ضمير السماء أي لتركبن هي أي السماء طبقا بعد طبق ، أي  لتنتقلن السماء من حال إلى حال ، أي تصير تارة كالدهان وتارة كالمهل وتارة  تتشقق بالغمام وتارة تطوى كطي السجل للكتب . 

 والثالث أن الفاعل ضمير يعود إلى الإنسان المذكور في قوله ياأيها الإنسان إنك كادح إلى ربك كدحا    [ 84 \ 6 ] أي لتركبن أيها الإنسان حالا بعد حال من صغر إلى كبر ومن صحة  إلى سقم كالعكس ، ومن غنى إلى فقر كالعكس ، ومن موت إلى حياة كالعكس ، ومن  هول من أهوال القيامة إلى آخر وهكذا ، والقراءة الثانية وبها قرأ من السبعة  نافع  وابن عامر  وأبو عمرو  وعاصم    ( لتركبن ) بضم الباء وهو خطاب عام للناس   [ ص: 264 ] المذكورين في قوله : فأما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه إلى قوله وأما من أوتي كتابه وراء ظهره    [ 84 \ 7 - 10 ] ومعنى الآية لتركبن أيها الناس حالا بعد حال ، فتنتقلون  في دار الدنيا من طور إلى طور ، وفي الآخرة من هول إلى هول ، فإن قيل يجوز  بحسب وضع اللغة العربية التي نزل بها القرآن على قراءة ضم الباء أن يكون  المعنى لتركبن أيها الناس طبقا بعد طبق أي سماء بعد سماء حتى تصعدوا فوق  السماء السابعة كما تقدم نظيره في قراءة فتح الباء خطابا للنبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - وإذا كان هذا جائزا في لغة القرآن فما المانع من حمل الآية  عليه ؟ فالجواب من ثلاثة أوجه : الأول : أن ظاهر القرآن يدل على أن المراد  بالطبق الحال المنتقل إليها من موت ونحوه وهول القيامة ، بدليل قوله بعده  مرتبا له عليه بالفاء فما لهم لا يؤمنون وإذا قرئ عليهم القرآن لا يسجدون    [ 84 \ 20 - 21 ] فهو قرينة ظاهرة على أن المراد إذا كانوا ينتقلون من  حال إلى حال ، ومن هول إلى هول ، فما المانع لهم من أن يؤمنوا ويستعدوا  لتلك الشدائد ، ويؤيده أن العرب تسمي الدواهي بنات طبق ، كما هو معروف في  لغتهم . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - هم المخاطبون الأولون بهذا  الخطاب ، وهم أولى الناس بالدخول فيه بحسب الوضع العربي ، ولم يركب أحد  منهم سماء بعد سماء بإجماع المسلمين ، فدل ذلك على أن ذلك ليس معنى الآية  ولو كان هو معناها لما خرج منه المخاطبون الأولون بلا قرينة على ذلك . 

 الوجه الثالث : هو ما قدمنا من الآيات القرآنية المصرحة بحفظ السماء  وحراستها من كل شيطان رجيم كائنا من كان ، فبهذا يتضح أن الآية الكريمة ليس  فيها دليل على صعود أصحاب الأقمار الصناعية فوق السبع الطباق . والواقع  المستقبل سيكشف حقيقة تلك الأكاذيب والمزاعم الباطلة ، وكذلك ما يزعمه بعض  من ليس له علم بمعنى كتاب الله - جل وعلا - من أن الله تعالى أشار إلى بلوغ  أهل الأرض إلى السماوات بقوله : وسخر لكم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض جميعا منه الآية  [ 45 \ 13 ] فقالوا : تسخيره - جل وعلا - ما في السماوات لأهل الأرض دليل  على أنهم سيبلغون السماوات ، والآية الكريمة لا تدل على ذلك الذي زعموا  أنها تدل عليه ; لأن القرآن بين في آيات كثيرة كيفية تسخير ما في السماء لأهل الأرض ، فبين أن تسخير الشمس والقمر لمنافعهم ، وانتشار الضوء عليهم ، ولكي يعلموا عدد السنين والحساب كما قال تعالى : وسخر لكم الشمس والقمر دائبين وسخر لكم الليل والنهار الآية [ 14 \ 33 ]   [ ص: 265 ] ومنافع الشمس والقمر اللذين سخرهما الله لأهل الأرض لا يحصيها إلا الله كما هو معروف وقال تعالى : هو الذي جعل الشمس ضياء والقمر نورا وقدره منازل لتعلموا عدد السنين والحساب   [ 10 \ 5 ] ، وقال تعالى : وجعلنا الليل والنهار آيتين فمحونا آية الليل وجعلنا آية النهار مبصرة لتبتغوا فضلا من ربكم ولتعلموا عدد السنين والحساب    [ 17 \ 12 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات المبينة لذلك التسخير لأهل الأرض .  وكذلك سخر لأهل الأرض النجوم ليهتدوا بها في ظلمات البر والبحر كما قال  تعالى : والنجوم مسخرات بأمره الآية [ 16 \ 12 ] وقال تعالى : وهو الذي جعل لكم النجوم لتهتدوا بها في ظلمات البر والبحر الآية [ 6 \ 97 ] وقال : وعلامات وبالنجم هم يهتدون الآية  [ 16 \ 16 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . فهذا هو تسخير ما في السماء لأهل  الأرض وخير ما يفسر به القرآن . ومما يوضح ما ذكرنا أن المخاطبين الأولين  بقوله وسخر لكم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض الآية  [ 45 \ 13 ] وهم الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - لم يسخر لهم شيء مما في  السماوات إلا هذا التسخير الذي ذكرنا ، الذي بينه القرآن العظيم في آيات  كثيرة . فلو كان يراد به التسخير المزعوم عن طريق الصواريخ والأقمار  الصناعية لدخل فيه المخاطبون الأولون كما هو ظاهر ، وكذلك قوله وكأين من آية في السماوات والأرض يمرون عليها وهم عنها معرضون   [ 12 \ 105 ] ، فإن معنى مرورهم على ما في السماوات من الآيات نظرهم إليها كما بينه تعالى في آيات كثيرة كقوله : أولم ينظروا في ملكوت السماوات والأرض الآية [ 7 \ 185 ] وقوله : قل انظروا ماذا في السماوات والأرض الآية [ 10 \ 101 ] وقوله : سنريهم آياتنا في الآفاق وفي أنفسهم حتى يتبين لهم أنه الحق   [ 41 \ 53 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 واعلم - وفقني الله وإياك - أن التلاعب بكتاب الله - جل وعلا - وتفسيره  بغير معناه لمحاولة توفيقه مع آراء كفرة الإفرنج ، ليس فيه شيء ألبتة من  مصلحة الدنيا ولا الآخرة ، وإنما فيه فساد الدارين ، ونحن إذ نمنع التلاعب  بكتاب الله وتفسيره بغير معناه ، نحض جميع المسلمين على بذل الوسع في تعليم  ما ينفعهم من هذه العلوم الدنيوية مع تمسكهم بدينهم ، كما قال تعالى : وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة   [ 8 \ 60 ] كما سترى بسطه إن شاء الله في سورة بني إسرائيل . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (143)
سُورَةُ الْحِجْرِ(4)
صـ 266 إلى صـ 270
*
*
فإن قيل . هذه الآيات التي استدللتم بها على حفظ السماء من الشياطين واردة في   [ ص: 266 ] حفظها  من استراق السمع ، وذلك إنما يكون من شياطين الجن ، فدل ذلك على اختصاص  الآيات المذكورة بشياطين الجن ؟ فالجواب : أن الآيات المذكورة تشمل  بدلالتها اللغوية شياطين الإنس من الكفار . قال في لسان العرب : والشيطان  معروف ، وكل عات متمرد من الإنس والجن والدواب شيطان . وقال في القاموس :  والشيطان معروف ، وكل عات متمرد من إنس أو جن أو دابة اه . 

 ولا شك أن من أشد الكفار تمردا وعتوا الذين يحاولون بلوغ السماء ، فدخولهم  في اسم الشيطان لغة لا شك فيه ، وإذا كان لفظ الشيطان يعم كل متمرد عات  فقوله تعالى : وحفظناها من كل شيطان رجيم    [ 15 \ 17 ] صريح في حفظ السماء من كل متمرد عات كائنا من كان ، وحمل  نصوص الوحي على مدلولاتها اللغوية واجب ، إلا لدليل يدل على تخصيصها أو  صرفها عن ظاهرها المتبادر منها كما هو مقرر في الأصول . وحفظ السماء من  الشياطين معناه حراستها منهم ، قال الجوهري  في  صحاحه : حفظت الشيء حفظا أي حرسته اه . وقال صاحب لسان العرب : وحفظت  الشيء حفظا أي حرسته اه . وهذا معروف في كلام العرب ، فيكون مدلول هذه  الآية بدلالة المطابقة وحفظناها من كل شيطان رجيم   [ 15 \ 17 ] أي وحرسناها أي السماء من كل عات متمرد . 

 ولا مفهوم مخالفة لقوله رجيم [ 15 \ 17 ] وقوله مارد [ 37 \ 7 ] لأن مثل  ذلك من الصفات الكاشفة فكل شيطان يوصف بأنه رجيم وبأنه مارد ، وإن كان  بعضهم أقوى تمردا من بعض ، وما حرسه الله - جل وعلا - من كل عات متمرد ، لا  شك أنه لا يصل إليه عات متمرد كائنا من كان ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير   [ 67 \ 4 ] والعلم عند الله تعالى . اه
قوله تعالى : وأرسلنا الرياح لواقح   . اللواقح جمع لاقح ، وأصل اللاقح التي قبلت اللقاح فحملت الجنين ، ومنه قول  ذي الرمة    : 
**إذا قلت عاج أو تفتيت أبرقت بمثل الخوافي لاقحا أو تلقح* *وأصل  تلقح : تتلقح ، حذفت إحدى التاءين ، أي توهم أنها لاقح وليس كذلك ، ووصف  الرياح بكونها لواقح ; لأنها حوامل تحمل المطر كما قال تعالى حتى إذا أقلت سحابا ثقالا   [ 7 \ 57 ]   [ ص: 267 ] أي  حملت سحابا ثقالا ، فاللواقح من الإبل حوامل الأجنة ، واللواقح من الريح  حوامل المطر ، فالجميع يأتي بخير ، ولذا كانت الناقة التي لا تلد يقال لها  عقيم ، كما أن الريح التي لا خير فيها يقال لها عقيم كما قال تعالى : وفي عاد إذ أرسلنا عليهم الريح العقيم الآية  [ 51 \ 41 ] وقال بعض العلماء : اللواقح بمعنى الملاقح ، أي التي تلقح  غيرها من السحاب والشجر ، وعلى هذا ففيه وجهان : أحدهما : أن المراد النسبة  ، فقوله : لواقح ، أي ذوات لقاح كما يقال : سائف ورامح ، أي ذو سيف ورمح  ومن هذا قول الشاعر : وغررتني وزعمت أنك لابن في الحي تامر أي ذو لبن وتمر ،  وعلى هذا فمعنى لواقح أي ذوات لقاح ، لأنها تلقح السحاب والشجر . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن لواقح بمعنى ملاقح جمع ملقحة ، وملقح اسم فاعل ألقحت  السحاب والشجر كما يلقح الفحل الأنثى ، وغاية ما في هذا القول إطلاق لواقح  وإرادة ملاقح ، ونظيره قول ضرار بن نهشل  يرثي أخاه يزيد أو غيره : 
**    ليبك يزيد ضارع لخصومة 
ومختبط مما تطيح الطوائح* *

 فإن الرواية تطيح بضم التاء من أطاح الرباعي ، والمناسب لذلك المطيحات لا  الطوائح ، ولكن الشاعر أطلق الطوائح وأراد المطيحات ، كما قيل هنا بإطلاق  اللواقح وإرادة الملاقح أي الملقحات باسم الفاعل ، ومعنى إلقاح الرياح  السحاب والشجر ، أن الله يجعلها لهما كما يجعل الذكر للأنثى ، فكما أن  الأنثى تحمل بسبب ضراب الفحل ، فكذلك السحاب يمتلئ ماء بسبب مري الرياح له ،  والشجر ينفتق عن أكمامه وأوراقه بسبب إلقاح الريح له . قال ابن كثير  في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة وأرسلنا الرياح لواقح   [ 15 \ 22 ] أي تلقح السحاب فتدر ماء ، وتلقح الشجر فتنفتح عن أوراقها وأكمامها ، وقال السيوطي  في الدر المنثور : " وأخرج  ابن جرير  وابن المنذر   وابن أبي حاتم   والطبراني  والخرائطي  في مكارم الأخلاق عن  ابن مسعود    - رضي الله عنه - في قوله وأرسلنا الرياح لواقح قال : يرسل الله الريح فتحمل الماء فتلقح به السحاب فيدر كما تدر اللقحة ثم يمطر "   . وأخرج  ابن أبي حاتم  وأبو الشيخ  في العظمة عن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - قال : يرسل الله الريح ، فتحمل الماء من السحاب ، فتمري به السحاب ، فيدر كما تدر   [ ص: 268 ] اللقحة   . وأخرج أبو عبيد   وابن جرير  وابن المنذر  عن  ابن عباس  في قوله : وأرسلنا الرياح لواقح ، قال : تلقح الشجرة وتمري السحاب : وأخرج أبو عبيد   وابن جرير  وابن المنذر   وابن أبي حاتم  وأبو الشيخ  عن أبي رجاء    - رضي الله عنه - قال قلت للحسن    - رضي الله عنه - : وأرسلنا الرياح لواقح قال : لواقح للشجر ، قلت : أو السحاب ، قال : وللسحاب تمر به حتى يمطر   . وأخرج  ابن جرير  عن قتادة  في قوله : وأرسلنا الرياح لواقح قال : تلقح الماء في السحاب   . وأخرج  ابن جرير   وابن أبي حاتم  عن الضحاك  في قوله : وأرسلنا الرياح لواقح قال : الريح يبعثها الله على السحاب ، فتلقحه فيمتلئ ماء . وأخرج  ابن أبي الدنيا  في كتاب السحاب ،  وابن جرير  وأبو الشيخ  في العظمة ، وابن مردويه  والديلمي  في مسند الفردوس بسند ضعيف عن  أبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - قال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول " ريح الجنوب من الجنة    " وهي الريح اللواقح التي ذكر الله في كتابه وفيها منافع للناس ، والشمال  من النار تخرج فتمر بالجنة ، فيصيبها نفخة منها فبردها هذا من ذلك . وأخرج   ابن أبي الدنيا  عن قتادة    - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " نصرت بالصبا ، وأهلكت عاد  بالدبور ، والجنوب من الجنة ، وهي الريح اللواقح   " . 

 هذا حاصل معنى كلام العلماء في الرياح اللواقح ، وقد قدمنا قول من قال :  إن اللواقح هي حوامل المطر ، وأن ذلك القول يدل له قوله تعالى : حتى إذا أقلت سحابا ثقالا    [ 7 \ 57 ] أي حملتها ، وقد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك أن من  أنواع البيان التي تضمنها ، أن يكون للشيء أوصاف ، فيذكر بعضها في موضع ،  فإنا نبين بقية تلك الأوصاف المذكورة في مواضع أخر ، ومثلنا لذلك بظل أهل  الجنة فإنه تعالى وصفه في سورة النساء بأنه ظليل في قوله : وندخلهم ظلا ظليلا   [ 4 \ 57 ] وقد وصفه بأوصاف أخر في مواضع أخر ، وقد بينا صفات ظل أهل الجنة المذكورة في غير ذلك الموضع كقوله : أكلها دائم وظلها   [ 13 \ 35 ] وقوله : وظل ممدود    [ 56 ] إلى غير ذلك من أوصافه ، وإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أنه تعالى وصف  الرياح في هذه الآية بكونها لواقح ، وقد بينا معنى ذلك آنفا ، ووصفها في  مواضع أخر بأوصاف أخر ، من ذلك وصفه لها بأنها تبشر بالسحاب في قوله :ومن آياته أن يرسل الرياح مبشرات   [ 30 \ 46 ] وقوله : وهو الذي يرسل الرياح بشرا بين يدي رحمته على قراءة من قرأها بالباء ، ومن ذلك وصفه لها بإثارة السحاب كقوله : الله الذي يرسل الرياح فتثير سحابا الآية [ 25 \ 48 ]   [ ص: 269 ] وقال صاحب الدر المنثور : وأخرج  ابن جرير  وابن المنذر   وابن أبي حاتم  وأبو الشيخ  في العظمة عن  عبيد بن عمير  قال  " يبعث الله المثيرة فتقم الأرض قما ، ثم يبعث المبشرة فتثير السحاب ،  فيجعله كسفا ، ثم يبعث المؤلفة فتؤلف بينه ، فيجعله ركاما ، ثم يبعث  اللواقح فتلقحه فيمطر " 

وأخرج ابن المنذر بن عمير  قال : " الأرواح أربعة : ريح تقم ، وريح تثير تجعله كسفا ، وريح تجعله ركاما ، وريح تمطر " اه .
مسائل تتعلق بهذه الآية الكريمة المسألة الأولى : أخذ مالك    - رحمه الله - من هذه الآية الكريمة أن لقاح القمح أن يحبب ويسنبل . قال القرطبي  في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : روى ابن وهب  وابن القاسم  وأشهب  وابن عبد الحكم  عن مالك  واللفظ لأشهب    . 

 قال مالك    : قال الله تعالى وأرسلنا الرياح لواقح    [ 15 \ 22 ] فلقاح القمح عندي أن يحبب ويسنبل ، ولا أدري ما ييبس في  أكمامه ولكن يحبب حتى يكون لو يبس لم يكن فسادا لا خير فيه ، ولقاح الشجر  كلها أن تثمر ، ثم يسقط منها ما يسقط ويثبت منها ما يثبت ، وليس ذلك بأن  تورد . قال ابن العربي    : إنما عول مالك  في  هذا التفسير على تشبيه لقاح الشجر بلقاح الحمل ، وأن الولد إذا عقد وخلق  ونفخ فيه الروح كان بمنزلة تحبب الثمر وتسنبله ; لأنه سمي باسم تشترك فيه  كل حاملة ، وعليه جاء الحديث : " نهى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن بيع الحب حتى يشتد   " اه من القرطبي    . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : استنباط الإمام مالك  المذكور من هذه الآية ، لأن لقاح القمح أن يحبب ويسنبل ، واستدلال ابن العربي  له بالحديث المذكور ليس بظاهر عندي كل الظهور . 

 المسألة الثانية : اعلم أن تلقيح الثمار هو إبارها ، وهو أن يؤخذ شيء من طلع ذكور النخل فيدخل  بين ظهراني طلع الإناث ، ومعنى ذلك في سائر الثمار طلوع الثمار من التين  وغيره ، حتى تكون الثمرة مرئية منظورا إليها . والمعتبر عند مالك  وأصحابه  فيما يذكر من الثمار التذكير ، وفيما لا يذكر أن يثبت من نواره ما يثبت  ويسقط ما يسقط ، وحد ذلك في الزرع ظهوره من الأرض ، قاله مالك    . وقد روي عنه أن إباره أن يحبب اه ، قاله القرطبي     . وقال أيضا : لم يختلف العلماء أن الحائط إذا انشق طلع إناثه ، فأخر  إباره ، وقد أبر غيره مما حاله مثل حاله ، أن حكمه حكم ما أبر ، فإن أبر  بعض الحائط كان ما لم يؤبر تبعا له ، كما أن   [ ص: 270 ] الحائط إذا بدا صلاح بعضه كان سائر الحائط تبعا لذلك الصلاح في جواز بيعه اه . وسيأتي لهذا إن شاء الله زيادة إيضاح . 

 المسألة الثالثة : إذا بيع حائط نخل بعد أن أبر فثمرته للبائع إلا أن يشترطها المبتاع ، فإن اشترطها المبتاع فهي له ، والدليل على ذلك قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " من ابتاع نخلا بعد أن تؤبر فثمرتها للبائع الذي باعها إلا أن يشترطها المبتاع   " متفق عليه من حديث  ابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - . فإن بيعت النخل قبل التأبير فالثمرة للمشتري ، واختلف في استثناء البائع لها ، فمشهور مذهب مالك  أنها  كالجنين لا يجوز للبائع اشتراطها ولا استثناؤها بناء على أن المستثنى  مشترى ، خلافا لتصحيح اللخمي جواز استثناء البائع لها بناء على أن المستثنى  مبقى ، وجواز استثنائها هو مذهب  الشافعي  وأحمد  وأبي حنيفة  رحمهم الله تعالى . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : وهو أظهر عندي ; لأن كون المستثنى مبقى أظهر  من كونه مشترى لأنه كان مملوكا للبائع ، ولم يزل على ملكه ; لأن البيع لم  يتناوله لاستثنائه من جملة المبيع كما ترى . وهذا الذي ذكرنا في هذه  المسألة هو الحق إن شاء الله تعالى ، فما أبر فهو للبائع إلا بشرط ، وما لم  يؤبر فهو للمشتري إلا بشرط ، خلافا لابن أبي ليلى  القائل  : هي للمشتري في الحالين ; لأنها متصلة بالأصل اتصال خلقة فكانت تابعة له  كالأغصان . وهذا الاستدلال فاسد الاعتبار ; لمخالفته لحديث  ابن عمر  المتفق  عليه المذكور آنفا ، فقد صرح فيه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأن البيع  إن كان وقع بعد التأبير فالثمرة للبائع ، وخلافا للإمام أبي حنيفة   والأوزاعي     - رحمهما الله تعالى - في قولهما : إنها للبائع في الحالين . والحديث  المذكور يرد عليهما ، بدليل خطابه أعني مفهوم مخالفته ; لأن قوله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - " من ابتاع نخلا قد أبرت    " الحديث . يفهم منه أنها إن كانت غير مؤبرة فليس الحكم كذلك ، وإلا كان  قوله " قد أبرت " وقوله " بعد أن تؤبر " في بعض الروايات لغوا لا فائدة فيه  ، فيتعين أن ذكر وصف التأبير ليحترز به عن غيره ، ومعلوم أن الإمام  أبا حنيفة     - رحمه الله - لا يقول بحجته مفهوم المخالفة ، فالجاري على أصوله أن  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الحديث المذكور نص على حكم الثمرة المؤبرة  ، وسكت عن غير المؤبرة ، فلم يتعرض لها أصلا . وإن أبر بعض الثمرة التي  بيعت أصولها ، وبعضها الآخر لم يؤبر ، فمذهب مالك  أنه إن كان أحدهما أكثر فالأقل تابع له ، وإن استويا فلكل حكمه ، فالمؤبر للبائع وغيره للمشتري . ومذهب  الإمام أحمد  أن لكل واحد من المؤبر وغيره حكمه ، وأبو حنيفة  لا فرق عنده بين المؤبر وغيره ، فالجميع عنده للبائع إلا إذا اشترطه المبتاع ، ومذهب  الشافعي    - رحمه الله - الصحيح من الخلاف ، أن ما لم يؤبر تبع للمؤبر   [ ص: 271 ] فيبقى  الجميع للبائع دفعا لضرر اختلاف الأيدي . واعلم أن استثناء بعض الثمرة دون  بعض يجوز في قول جمهور العلماء ، وفاقا لأشهب من أصحاب مالك  وخالف ابن القاسم  فقال : لا يجوز استثناء بعض المؤبرة . وحجة الجمهور أن ما جاز استثناء جميعه جاز استثناء بعضه ، وحجة ابن القاسم  أن النص إنما ورد في اشتراط الجميع . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (144)
سُورَةُ الْحِجْرِ(5)
صـ 271 إلى صـ 275**
واعلم أن أكثر العلماء على أن الثمرة المؤبرة التي هي للبائع إن لم  يستثنها المشتري ، فإنها تبقى إلى وقت الانتفاع المعتاد بها ، ولا يكلفه  المشتري بقطعها في الحال ، وهو مذهب مالك   والشافعي  وأحمد    . وخالف في ذلك أبو حنيفة  قائلا  : يلزم قطعها في الحال وتفريغ النخل منها ; لأنه مبيع مشغول بملك البائع ،  فلزم نقله وتفريغه منه ، كما لو باع دارا فيها طعام أو قماش له . واحتج  الجمهور بأن النقل والتفريغ للمبيع على حسب العرف والعادة ، كما لو باع  دارا فيها طعام لم يجب نقله على حسب العادة في ذلك ، وهو أن ينقله نهارا  شيئا بعد شيء ، ولا يلزمه النقل ليلا ، ولا جمع دواب البلد لنقله ، كذلك  هاهنا يفرغ النخل من الثمرة في أوان وهو وقت الجذاذ ، قاله  ابن قدامة  في المغني . 

 المسألة الرابعة : لو اشتريت النخل وبقيت الثمرة للبائع ، فهل لمشتري الأصل أن يشتري الثمرة قبل بدو صلاحها ؟ أولا : اختلف العلماء في ذلك ، فمشهور مذهب مالك  جواز  ذلك ; لأن لها عنده حكم التبعية وإن أفردت بالعقد ، وعنه في رواية أخرى :  لا يجوز ذلك . وللشافعية والحنابلة وجهان بالمنع والجواز . قال  ابن قدامة  في المغني : ونسب القرطبي   للشافعي  وأبي حنيفة   والثوري  وأهل الظاهر وفقهاء الحديث القول بمنع ذلك ثم قال : وهو الأظهر من أحاديث النهي عن بيع الثمرة قبل بدو صلاحها . 

 المسألة الخامسة : إذا اشتريت الثمرة وحدها دون الأصل قبل بدو صلاحها فلها  ثلاث حالات : الأولى : أن يبيعها بشرط التبقية إلى وقت الجذاذ ، وفي هذه  الحالة لا يصح البيع إجماعا . الثانية : أن يبيعها بشرط قطعها في الحال ،  وفي هذه الحالة يصح البيع إجماعا . الثالثة : أن يبيعها من غير شرط تبقية  ولا قطع ، بل سكتا عن ذلك ، وعقدا البيع مطلقا دون شرط ، وفي هذه الحالة لا  يصح البيع عند جمهور العلماء ، منهم : مالك   والشافعي  وأحمد    - رحمهم الله تعالى - وأجاز أبو حنيفة     - رحمه الله - البيع في هذه الحالة ، وأوجب قطع الثمرة حالا ، قال : لأن  إطلاق العقد يقتضي القطع ، فهو كما لو اشترطه ، وحجة الجمهور إطلاق النصوص  الواردة بذلك عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من ذلك ما أخرجه الشيخان   [ ص: 272 ] والإمام أحمد  وأبو داود   والنسائي   وابن ماجه  عن  ابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - قال : نهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن بيع الثمار حتى يبدو صلاحها ، نهى البائع والمبتاع ، وفي لفظ : نهى عن بيع النخل حتى تزهو ، وعن بيع السنبل حتى يبيض ويأمن العاهة   . رواه  الإمام أحمد  ومسلم  وأصحاب السنن إلا  ابن ماجه    . ومن ذلك ما أخرجه الشيخان في صحيحيهما عن أنس    - رضي الله عنه - قال : " نهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن بيع الثمار حتى تزهي ، قيل وما زهوتها ؟ قال تحمار وتصفار   " . ومن ذلك أيضا ما رواه أحمد ومسلم   والنسائي   وابن ماجه  عن  أبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : لا تبايعوا الثمار حتى يبدو صلاحها   " . ومن ذلك ما رواه أحمد  وأبو داود   والترمذي   وابن ماجه   وابن حبان  والحاكم  وصححاه عن أنس    - رضي الله عنه - أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهى عن بيع العنب حتى يسود ، وعن بيع الحب حتى يشتد   " . 

 فإطلاقات هذه النصوص ونحوها تدل على منع بيع الثمرة قبل بدو صلاحها في حالة الإطلاق وعدم الاشتراط كما تقدم . 

 وقرأ هذه الآية الكريمة جماهير القراء وأرسلنا الرياح بصيغة الجمع وقرأها حمزة  وأرسلنا الريح بالإفراد ، والألف على قراءة حمزة  للجنس ، ولذلك صح الجمع في قوله لواقح قال أبو حيان  في  البحر المحيط : ومن قرأ بإفراد الريح فعلى تأويل الجنس ، كما قالوا أهلك  الناس الدينار الصفر والدرهم البيض اه والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى فأنزلنا من السماء ماء فأسقيناكموه    . بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة عظيم منته بإنزال الماء من السماء ،  وجعله إياه عذبا صالحا للسقيا ، وبين ذلك أيضا في مواضع أخر كقوله أفرأيتم الماء الذي تشربون أأنتم أنزلتموه من المزن أم نحن المنزلون لو نشاء جعلناه أجاجا فلولا تشكرون   [ 56 \ 68 - 70 ] وقوله : هو الذي أنزل من السماء ماء لكم منه شراب ومنه شجر فيه تسيمون ينبت لكم به الزرع والزيتون والنخيل والأعناب ومن كل الثمرات   [ 16 \ 10 - 11 ] وقوله وأنزلنا من السماء ماء طهورا لنحيي به بلدة ميتا ونسقيه مما خلقنا أنعاما وأناسي كثيرا   [ 25 \ 48 - 49 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 والتحقيق أن أسقى وسقى لغتان معناهما واحد كأسرى وسرى ، والدليل على ذلك   [ ص: 273 ] القراءتان السبعيتان في قوله : وإن لكم في الأنعام لعبرة نسقيكم مما في بطونه   [ 16 \ 66 ] فإنه قرأه بعض السبعة بضم النون من أسقى الرباعي ، وقرأه بعضهم بفتحها من سقى الثلاثي ، ويدل على ذلك أيضا قول لبيد    : 
**سقى قومي بني مجد وأسقى نميرا والقبائل من هلال* *

قوله تعالى : وما أنتم له بخازنين   . 

 فيه للعلماء وجهان من التفسير كلاهما يشهد له قرآن الأول : أن معنى وما أنتم له بخازنين   [ 15 \ 22 ] أي ليست خزائنه عندكم بل نحن الخازنون له ، ننزله متى شئنا ، وهذا الوجه تدل عليه آيات كقوله وإن من شيء إلا عندنا خزائنه وما ننزله إلا بقدر معلوم   [ 15 \ 21 ] وقوله : ولله خزائن السماوات والأرض الآية [ 63 \ 7 ] ونحو ذلك من الآيات ، الوجه الثاني : أن معنى وما أنتم له بخازنين بعد  أن أنزلناه عليكم ، أي لا تقدرون على حفظه في الآبار والعيون والغدران ،  بل نحن الحافظون له فيها ، ليكون ذخيرة لكم عند الحاجة ، ويدل لهذا الوجه  قوله تعالى وأنزلنا من السماء ماء بقدر فأسكناه في الأرض وإنا على ذهاب به لقادرون   [ 23 \ 18 ] وقوله : قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين   [ 67 ] وقوله : أو يصبح ماؤها غورا فلن تستطيع له طلبا   [ 18 \ 41 ] وقوله : ألم تر أن الله أنزل من السماء ماء فسلكه ينابيع في الأرض الآية [ 39 \ 21 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : وإنا لنحن نحي ونميت   . 

 بين في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه هو الذي يحيي ويميت ، وأوضح ذلك من آيات كثيرة كقوله : إنا نحن نحيي ونميت وإلينا المصير   [ 50 \ 43 ] وقوله تعالى : ربي الذي يحيي ويميت   [ 2 \ 258 ] وقوله لا إله إلا هو يحيي ويميت ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين   [ 44 \ 8 ] وبين في مواضع أخر أنه أحياهم مرتين وأماتهم مرتين كقوله : قالوا ربنا أمتنا اثنتين وأحييتنا اثنتين   [ 40 \ 11 ] وقوله كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم الآية  [ 2 \ 28 ] والإماتة الأولى هي كونهم نطفا وعلقا ومضغا ، والإماتة الثانية  هي موتهم عند انقضاء آجالهم في الدنيا ، والإحياءة الأولى نفخ الروح فيهم  وإخراجهم أحياء من بطون أمهاتهم ، والإحياءة الثانية بعثهم من قبورهم أحياء  يوم القيامة ، وسيأتي له إن شاء الله تعالى زيادة إيضاح .
[ ص: 274 ] قوله تعالى : ونحن الوارثون   . 

 بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه الوارث ، ولم يبين الشيء الذي يرثه ، وبين في مواضع أخر أنه يرث الأرض ومن عليها كقوله : إنا نحن نرث الأرض ومن عليها وإلينا يرجعون   [ 19 \ 40 ] وقوله : ونرثه ما يقول ويأتينا فردا   [ 19 \ 80 ] ومعنى ما يقول : أي نرثه الذي يقول إنه يؤتاه يوم القيامة من المال والولد ، كما ذكره الله عنه في قوله : أفرأيت الذي كفر بآياتنا وقال لأوتين مالا وولدا   [ 19 \ 77 ] ومعنى كونه يرث الأرض ومن عليها أنه يبقى بعد فناء خلقه متصفا بصفات الكمال والجلال يفعل ما يشاء كيف يشاء .
قوله تعالى : ولقد خلقنا الإنسان من صلصال من حمإ مسنون   . 

 بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه خلق أبانا آدم  من  صلصال من حمأ مسنون ، والصلصال الطين اليابس الذي يصل أي يصوت من يبسه إذا  ضربه شيء ما دام لم تمسه النار ، فإذا مسته النار فهو حينئذ فخار ، وأصل  الصليل والصلصلة واحد ، والفرق بينهما أنك إذا توهمت في الصوت مدا فهو صليل  ، وإذا توهمت فيه ترجيعا فهو صلصلة ، والحمأ : الطين الأسود المتغير ،  والمسنون قيل : المصور من سنة الوجه وهي صورته ، ومنه قول  ذي الرمة    : 
**تريك سنة وجه غير مقرفة ملساء ليس بها خال ولا ندب* *وعن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - أنه لما سأله نافع بن الأزرق  عن معنى المسنون وأجابه بأن معناه المصور قال له : وهل تعرف العرب ذلك ؟ فقال له  ابن عباس    : نعم ، أما سمعت قول  حمزة بن عبد المطلب    - رضي الله عنه - وهو يمدح رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : 
**أغر كأن البدر سنة وجهه     جلا الغيم عنه ضوءه فتبددا 
**وقيل  المسنون المصبوب المفرغ أي أفرغ صورة إنسان كما تفرغ الصور من الجواهر  المذوبة في أمثلتها ، وقيل : المسنون المنتن ، وقال بعض العلماء : المسنون  الأملس ، قال : ومنه قول عبد الرحمن بن حسان    : ثم خاصرتها إلى القبة الخضراء تمشي في مرمر مسنون أي أملس صقيل ، قاله ابن كثير  ، وقال مجاهد    : الصلصال هو المنتن ، وما قدمنا هو الحق بدليل قوله تعالى : خلق الإنسان من صلصال كالفخار   [ 55 \ 14 ] إذا عرفت هذا فاعلم أن الله - جل وعلا - أوضح في كتابه أطوار هذا الطين الذي خلق منه آدم  ، فبين أنه   [ ص: 275 ] أولا تراب بقوله : إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب   [ 3 \ 59 ] وقوله : ياأيها الناس إن كنتم في ريب من البعث فإنا خلقناكم من تراب   [ 22 \ 5 ] وقوله : هو الذي خلقكم من تراب ثم من نطفة الآية [ 40 \ 67 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، ثم أشار إلى أن ذلك التراب بل فصار طينا يعلق بالأيدي في مواضع أخر كقوله : إنا خلقناهم من طين لازب   [ 37 \ 11 ] وقوله ولقد خلقنا الإنسان من سلالة من طين   [ 23 \ 12 ] وقوله : وبدأ خلق الإنسان من طين   [ 32 \ 7 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وبين أن ذلك الطين أسود ، وأنه متغير بقوله هنا من حمإ مسنون وبين أيضا أنه يبس حتى صار صلصالا ، أي تسمع له صلصلة من يبسه بقوله : ولقد خلقنا الإنسان من صلصال الآية [ 15 \ 26 ] وقوله : خلق الإنسان من صلصال كالفخار الآية [ 55 \ 14 ] والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى إلا إبليس أبى أن يكون مع الساجدين   . بين في هذه الآية الكريمة أن إبليس أبى أن يسجد لآدم  ، وبين في مواضع أخر أنه تكبر عن امتثال أمر ربه ، كقوله في البقرة : إلا إبليس أبى واستكبر الآية [ 2 \ 34 ] وقوله في ص إلا إبليس استكبر وكان من الكافرين   [ 38 \ 74 ] وأشار إلى ذلك هنا بقوله : قال لم أكن لأسجد لبشر خلقته من صلصال من حمإ مسنون   [ 15 \ 33 ] . كما تقدمت الإشارة إليه .
قوله تعالى قال يا إبليس ما لك ألا تكون مع الساجدين   . بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه سأل إبليس سؤال توبيخ وتقريع عن الموجب لامتناعه من السجود لآدم  الذي أمره به ربه - جل وعلا - وبين أيضا في الأعراف وص أنه وبخه أيضا بهذا السؤال قال في الأعراف قال ما منعك ألا تسجد إذ أمرتك   [ 7 \ 12 ] وقال في ص : قال ياإبليس ما منعك أن تسجد لما خلقت بيدي الآية [ 38 \ 75 ] وناداه باسمه إبليس في الحجر وص ، ولم يناده به في الأعراف .
قوله تعالى : قال لم أكن لأسجد لبشر خلقته من صلصال من حمإ مسنون   . 

 هذا القول الذي ذكره - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة عن إبليس - لعنه  الله - أنه لم يكن ليسجد لبشر مخلوق من الطين ، مقصوده به أنه خير من آدم    ; لأن آدم  خلق من الطين وهو خلق من النار ، كما يوضحه قوله تعالى : قال أنا خير منه خلقتني من نار وخلقته من طين   [ 38 \ 76 ] .**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (145)
سُورَةُ الْحِجْرِ(6)
صـ 276 إلى صـ 280**
**
** قوله تعالى : قال فاخرج منها فإنك رجيم   . 

 بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه أمر إبليس بالخروج من الجنة ، مؤكدا  أنه رجيم ، وبين في الأعراف أنه خروج هبوط ، وأنه يخرج متصفا بالصغار والذل  والهوان بقوله : قال فاهبط منها فما يكون لك أن تتكبر فيها فاخرج إنك من الصاغرين   [ 7 \ 13 ] .
قوله تعالى : وإن عليك اللعنة إلى يوم الدين بين في هذه الآية الكريمة أن اللعنة على إبليس إلى يوم الدين ، وصرح في ص بأن لعنته - جل وعلا - على إبليس إلى يوم الدين بقوله : وإن عليك لعنتي إلى يوم الدين   [ 38 \ 78 ] وقد قدمنا في الفاتحة بيان يوم الدين .
قوله تعالى قال رب بما أغويتني الآية . قال بعض العلماء هذا قسم من إبليس بإغواء الله له على أنه يغوي بني آدم  إلا عباد الله المخلصين ، ويدل له أنه أقسم بعزته تعالى على ذلك في قوله قال فبعزتك لأغوينهم أجمعين الآية [ 38 \ 82 ] وقيل : الباء في قوله بما أغويتني   [ 15 \ 39 ] سببية .
قوله تعالى : لأزينن لهم في الأرض ولأغوينهم أجمعين   . 

 ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن إبليس أخبر أنه سيبذل جهده في إضلال بني آدم  حتى يضل أكثرهم ، وبين هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر كقوله : لأقعدن لهم صراطك المستقيم ثم لآتينهم من بين أيديهم ومن خلفهم وعن أيمانهم وعن شمائلهم ولا تجد أكثرهم شاكرين   [ 7 \ 16 - 17 ] وقوله : وقال لأتخذن من عبادك نصيبا مفروضا الآية [ 4 \ 118 ] وقوله : قال أرأيتك هذا الذي كرمت علي لئن أخرتن إلى يوم القيامة لأحتنكن ذريته إلا قليلا   [ 17 \ 62 ] وهذا قاله إبليس قبل أن يقع ظنا منه أنه يتمكن من إضلال أكثر بني آدم  ، وقد بين تعالى أنه صدق ظنه هذا بقوله ولقد صدق عليهم إبليس ظنه فاتبعوه إلا فريقا من المؤمنين   [ 34 \ 20 ] وكل آية فيها ذكر إضلال إبليس لبني آدم  بين فيها أن إبليس وجميع من تبعه كلهم في النار ، كما قال هنا وإن جهنم لموعدهم أجمعين لها سبعة أبواب الآية [ 15 \ 43 - 44 ] ، وقال في الأعراف : قال اخرج منها مذءوما مدحورا لمن تبعك منهم لأملأن جهنم منكم أجمعين   [ 7 \ 18 ] وقال في سورة بني إسرائيل : قال اذهب فمن تبعك منهم فإن جهنم جزاؤكم جزاء موفورا   [ 17 \ 63 ] وقال في ص : قال فالحق والحق أقول لأملأن جهنم منك وممن تبعك منهم أجمعين   [ 38 \ 84 - 85 ] .
[ ص: 277 ] قوله تعالى : إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين   . 

 ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الشيطان لما أوعد بأنه سيضل أكثر بني آدم  ، استثنى من ذلك عباد الله المخلصين ، معترفا بأنه لا قدرة له على إضلالهم ، ونظيره قوله في ص أيضا قال فبعزتك لأغوينهم أجمعين إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين   [ 38 \ 82 - 83 ] وعباد الله المخلصون هم المرادون بالاستثناء في قوله في بني إسرائيل  لأحتنكن ذريته إلا قليلا   [ 17 \ 62 ] وقوله في سبأ ولقد صدق عليهم إبليس ظنه فاتبعوه إلا فريقا من المؤمنين   [ 34 \ 20 ] وهم الذين احترز منهم بقوله ولا تجد أكثرهم شاكرين   [ 7 \ 17 ] وبين تعالى في مواضع أخر أن الشيطان لا سلطان له على أولئك المخلصين كقوله إن عبادي ليس لك عليهم سلطان الآية [ 15 \ 42 ] وقوله : إنه ليس له سلطان على الذين آمنوا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون إنما سلطانه على الذين يتولونه   [ 16 \ 99 - 100 ] وقوله وما كان له عليهم من سلطان إلا لنعلم من يؤمن بالآخرة ممن هو منها في شك الآية [ 34 \ 21 ] . وقوله : وما كان لي عليكم من سلطان إلا أن دعوتكم فاستجبتم لي   [ 14 \ 22 ] وقوله : المخلصين [ 15 \ 40 ] قرأه ابن عامر  وابن كثير  وأبو عمرو  بكسر اللام اسم فاعل ، وقرأه نافع والكوفيون  بفتح اللام بصيغة اسم المفعول .
قوله تعالى : إن المتقين في جنات وعيون ادخلوها بسلام آمنين   . 

 بين في هذه الآية الكريمة أن المتقين يوم القيامة في جنات وعيون ، ويقال لهم يوم القيامة : ادخلوها بسلام آمنين وذكر في مواضع أخر صفات ثوابهم ، وربما بين بعض تقواهم التي نالوا بها هذا الثواب الجزيل كقوله في الذاريات : إن المتقين في جنات وعيون آخذين ما آتاهم ربهم إنهم كانوا قبل ذلك محسنين كانوا قليلا من الليل ما يهجعون وبالأسحار هم يستغفرون وفي أموالهم حق للسائل والمحروم   [ 51 \ 15 - 19 ] وقوله في الدخان : إن المتقين في مقام أمين في جنات وعيون يلبسون من سندس وإستبرق متقابلين كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عين يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة آمنين لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم فضلا من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم   [ 44 \ 51 - 57 ] وقوله في الطور : إن المتقين في جنات ونعيم فاكهين بما آتاهم ربهم ووقاهم ربهم عذاب الجحيم كلوا واشربوا هنيئا بما كنتم تعملون متكئين على سرر مصفوفة وزوجناهم بحور عين   [ 52 \ 17 - 20 ] . 

 [ ص: 278 ] وقوله في القمر : إن المتقين في جنات ونهر في مقعد صدق عند مليك مقتدر   [ 54 \ 54 - 55 ] وقوله في المرسلات : إن المتقين في ظلال وعيون وفواكه مما يشتهون كلوا واشربوا هنيئا بما كنتم تعملون   [ 77 \ 41 - 43 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقد بينا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك أن من أنواع البيان التي تضمنها أن  الشيء الذي له أوصاف متعددة في القرآن نبين أوصافه عند ذكر بعضها ، كما  تقدم مثاله مرارا وكما هنا . 

 والمتقي اسم فاعل الاتقاء ، وأصل مادة الاتقاء ( و ق ي ) لفيف مفروق فاؤه  واو وعينه قاف ولامه ياء ، فدخله تاء الافتعال فصارت وقي أو تقي ، فأبدلت  الواو التي هي فاء الكلمة تاء للقاعدة المقررة في التصريف : أن كل واو هي  فاء الكلمة إذا دخلت عليها تاء الافتعال يجب إبدالها - أعني الواو - تاء  وإدغامها في تاء الافتعال نحو اتصل من الوصل واتزن من الوزن واتحد من  الوحدة واتقى من الوقاية وعقد هذه القاعدة ابن مالك  في الخلاصة بقوله : 
**ذو اللين فاتا في افتعال أبدلا وشذ في ذي الهمز نحو ائتكلا* *والاتقاء في اللغة : اتخاذ الوقاية دون المكروه ، ومنه قول نابغة ذبيان    : 
**سقط النصيف ولم ترد إسقاطه     فتناولته واتقتنا باليد 
**يعني  استقبلتنا بيدها جاعلة إياها وقاية تقيها من أن ننظر إلى وجهها لأنها  تستره بها ، وقول الآخر : فألقت قناعا دونه الشمس واتقت بأحسن موصولين كف  ومعصم والتقوى في اصطلاح الشرع : هي اتخاذ الوقاية دون عذاب الله وسخطه ،  وهي مركبة من أمرين هما : امتثال أمر الله ، واجتناب نهيه .
قوله تعالى : ونزعنا ما في صدورهم من غل إخوانا   . 

 بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه نزع ما في صدور أهل الجنة من الغل ،  في حال كونهم إخوانا ، وبين هذا المعنى في الأعراف ، وزاد أنهم تجري من  تحتهم الأنهار في نعيم الجنة وذلك في قوله : ونزعنا ما في صدورهم من غل تجري من تحتهم الأنهار وقالوا الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا   [ 7 \ 43 ] .
[ ص: 279 ] قوله تعالى : على سرر متقابلين   . 

 بين في هذه الآية الكريمة أن المتقين الذين هم أهل الجنة يوم القيامة  يكونون على سرر ، وأنهم متقابلون ينظر بعضهم إلى وجه بعض ، ووصف سررهم  بصفات جميلة في غير هذا الموضع ، منها أنها منسوجة بقضبان الذهب وهي  الموضوعة قال في الواقعة : ثلة من الأولين وقليل من الآخرين على سرر موضونة متكئين عليها متقابلين   [ 56 \ 13 - 16 ] وقيل : الموضونة المصفوفة كقوله : متكئين على سرر مصفوفة الآية [ 52 \ 20 ] ومنها أنها مرفوعة كقوله في الغاشية : فيها سرر مرفوعة الآية [ 88 \ 13 ] وقوله في الواقعة : وفرش مرفوعة   [ 56 \ 34 ] ، وقوله : متكئين على رفرف خضر وعبقري حسان   [ 55 \ 76 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
قوله تعالى : لا يمسهم فيها نصب   . 

 بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن أهل الجنة لا يمسهم فيها نصب وهو التعب  والإعياء ، وقوله ( نصب ) نكرة في سياق النفي فتعم كل نصب ، فتدل الآية  على سلامة أهل الجنة من جميع أنواع التعب والمشقة ، وأكد هذا المعنى في  قوله تعالى : الذي أحلنا دار المقامة من فضله لا يمسنا فيها نصب ولا يمسنا فيها لغوب   [ 35 \ 35 ] لأن اللغوب هو التعب والإعياء أيضا ، وقد صح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : " إن الله أمرني أن أبشر  خديجة  ببيت في الجنة من قصب لا صخب فيه ولا نصب   " .
قوله تعالى : وما هم منها بمخرجين   . 

 بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن أهل الجنة لا يخرجون منها ، وأكد نفي  إخراجهم منها بالباء في قوله بمخرجين فهم دائمون في نعيمها أبدا بلا انقطاع  . وأوضح هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر كقوله : إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات كانت لهم جنات الفردوس نزلا خالدين فيها لا يبغون عنها حولا   [ 18 \ 107 - 108 ] وقوله : ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا ماكثين فيه أبدا   [ 18 \ 2 - 3 ] وقوله : عطاء غير مجذوذ   [ 11 \ 108 ] وقوله : إن هذا لرزقنا ما له من نفاد   [ 38 \ 54 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : ونبئهم عن ضيف إبراهيم   . 

 بين في مواضع أخر أن ضيف إبراهيم  المذكورين في هذه الآية أنهم ملائكة ، كقوله في هود : ولقد جاءت رسلنا إبراهيم بالبشرى قالوا سلاما قال سلام فما لبث أن جاء بعجل حنيذ   [ 11 \ 69 ] كما تقدم وقوله : قال فما خطبكم أيها المرسلون قالوا إنا أرسلنا إلى قوم مجرمين   [ 51 \ 31 - 32 ]   [ ص: 280 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : إذ دخلوا عليه فقالوا سلاما قال إنا منكم وجلون   . 

 لم يبين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة هل رد إبراهيم  السلام على الملائكة أو لا ; لأنه لم يذكر هنا رده السلام عليهم ، وإنما قال عنه إنه قال لهم إنا منكم وجلون ، وبين في هود والذاريات أنه رد عليهم السلام بقوله في هود قال سلام فما لبث أن جاء بعجل حنيذ   [ الآية 69 ] وقوله في الذاريات : قال سلام قوم منكرون فراغ إلى أهله فجاء بعجل سمين   [ 51 \ 25 - 26 ] وبين أن الوجل المذكور هنا هو الخوف ; لقوله في القصة بعينها في هود : وأوجس منهم خيفة قالوا لا تخف   [ 51 \ 70 ] وقوله في الذاريات : فأوجس منهم خيفة قالوا لا تخف    [ 11 \ 28 ] . وقد قدمنا أن من أنواع البيان في هذا الكتاب بيان اللفظ  بمرادف له أشهر منه كما هنا ، لأن الخوف يرادف الوجل وهو أشهر منه ، وبين  أن سبب خوفه هو عدم أكلهم بقوله : فلما رأى أيديهم لا تصل إليه نكرهم وأوجس منهم خيفة   [ 11 \ 70 ] .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (146)
سُورَةُ الْحِجْرِ(7)
صـ 281 إلى صـ 285**
**
**
**قوله تعالى : قالوا لا توجل إنا نبشرك بغلام عليم   . 

 ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن أولئك الضيف الكرام الذين هم ملائكة بشروا إبراهيم  بغلام موصوف بالعلم ، ونظير ذلك قوله تعالى أيضا في الذاريات : قالوا لا تخف وبشروه بغلام عليم   [ 51 \ 28 ] وهذا الغلام بين تعالى أنه هو إسحاق  كما يوضح ذلك قوله في الذاريات وبشروه بغلام عليم فأقبلت امرأته في صرة فصكت وجهها وقالت عجوز عقيم قالوا كذلك قال ربك إنه هو الحكيم العليم    [ 51 28 - 30 ] لأن كونها أقبلت في صرة أي صيحة وضجة ، وصكت وجهها أي  لطمته قائلة إنها عجوز عقيم ، يدل على أن الولد المذكور هي أمه كما لا يخفى  ، ويزيده إيضاحا تصريحه تعالى ببشارتها هي بأنها تلده مصرحا باسمه واسم  ولده يعقوب  ، وذلك في قوله تعالى في هود في القصة بعينها : وامرأته قائمة فضحكت فبشرناها بإسحاق ومن وراء إسحاق يعقوب قالت ياويلتى أألد وأنا عجوز وهذا بعلي شيخا إن هذا لشيء عجيب   [ 11 \ 71 - 72 ] وأما الغلام الذي بشر به إبراهيم  الموصوف بالحلم المذكور في الصافات في قوله تعالى : وقال إني ذاهب إلى ربي سيهدين رب هب لي من الصالحين فبشرناه بغلام حليم فلما بلغ معه السعي قال يابني إني أرى في المنام أني أذبحك الآية [ 37 \ 99 - 102 ] فهو إسماعيل  وسترى إن شاء   [ ص: 281 ] الله تعالى في سورة الصافات دلالة الآيات القرآنية على أن الذبيح إسماعيل  لا إسحاق  على  وجه قاطع للنزاع ، والغلام يطلق في لغة العرب على العبد وعلى الصغير الذي  لم يبلغ وعلى الرجل البالغ ، ومن إطلاقه على البالغ قول علي    - رضي الله عنه - يوم النهروان 
** : أنا الغلام القرشي المؤتمن أبو حسين  فاعلمن والحسن * *وقول  صفوان بن المعطل السلمي  لحسان    - رضي الله عنهما - : 
**تلق ذباب السيف عني فإنني     غلام إذا هوجيت لست بشاعر 
**

 وقول ليلى الأخيلية  تمدح  الحجاج بن يوسف    : 
**إذا نزل الحجاج  أرضا مريضة     تتبع أقصى دائها فشفاها 
شفاها من الداء العضال الذي بها     غلام إذا هز القناة سقاها 
**

 وربما قالوا للأنثى غلامة ، ومنه قول أوس بن غلفاء الهجيمي  يصف فرسا : 
**ومركضة صريحي أبوها     يهان لها الغلامة والغلام 


**قوله تعالى : قال أبشرتموني على أن مسني الكبر   . 

 بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن نبيه إبراهيم  قال : إنه وقت البشرى بإسحاق  مسه الكبر . وصرح في هود بأن امرأته أيضا قالت إنه شيخ كبير في قوله عنها : وهذا بعلي شيخا   [ 11 \ 72 ] كما صرح عنها هي أنها وقت البشرى عجوز كبيرة السن وذلك كقوله في هود : ياويلتى أألد وأنا عجوز الآية [ 11 \ 72 ] ، وقوله في الذاريات : فصكت وجهها وقالت عجوز عقيم   [ 51 \ 29 ] . وبين في موضع آخر عن نبيه إبراهيم  أنه وقت هبة الله له ولده إسماعيل  أنه كبير السن أيضا ، وذلك قوله تعالى : الحمد لله الذي وهب لي على الكبر إسماعيل وإسحاق إن ربي لسميع الدعاء   [ 14 \ 39 ] .
قوله تعالى : فبم تبشرون   . 

 الظاهر أن استفهام نبي الله إبراهيم    - عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام - للملائكة بقوله فبم تبشرون   [ 15 \ 54 ] استفهام تعجب من كمال قدرة الله تعالى ، ويدل لذلك أنه تعالى ذكر أن ما وقع له وقع نظيره لامرأته حيث قالت أألد وأنا عجوز وقد بين تعالى أن ذلك الاستفهام لعجبها من ذلك الأمر الخارق للعادة في قوله : قالوا أتعجبين من أمر الله الآية [ 11 \ 73 ] ويدل له أيضا وقوع مثله من نبي الله زكريا    - عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام - لأنه لما قال : رب هب لي من لدنك ذرية طيبة   [ 3 \ 38 ] . 

 [ ص: 282 ] وقوله فنادته الملائكة وهو قائم يصلي في المحراب أن الله يبشرك بيحيى   [ 3 \ 39 ] عجب من كمال قدرة الله تعالى فقال : رب أنى يكون لي غلام وقد بلغني الكبر وامرأتي عاقر الآية [ 3 \ 40 ] وقوله فبم تبشرون قرأه ابن عامر  وأبو عمرو  وعاصم  وحمزة   والكسائي  بفتح النون مخففة وهي نون الرفع ، وقرأه نافع  بكسر النون مخففة وهي نون الوقاية مع حذف ياء المتكلم لدلالة الكسرة عليها ، وقرأه ابن كثير  بالنون المكسورة المشددة مع المد ، فعلى قراءة ابن كثير  لم  يحذف نون الرفع ولا المفعول به ، بل نون الرفع مدغمة في نون الوقاية وياء  المتكلم هي المفعول به ، وعلى قراءة الجمهور فنون الرفع ثابتة والمفعول به  محذوف على حد قول ابن مالك    . 


**وحذف فضلة أجز إن لم يضر كحذف ما سيق جوابا أو حصر* *

 وعلى قراءة نافع  فنون الرفع محذوفة لاستثقال اجتماعها مع نون الوقاية . 

 تنبيه 

 حذف نون الرفع له خمس حالات ثلاث منها يجب فيها حذفها ، وواحدة يجوز فيها  حذفها وإثباتها ، وواحدة يقصر فيها حذفها على السماع ، أما الثلاث التي يجب  فيها الحذف : فالأولى منها إذا دخل على الفعل عامل جزم ، والثانية إذا دخل  عليه عامل نصب ، والثالثة إذا أكد الفعل بنون التوكيد الثقيلة نحو لتبلون ،  وأما الحالة التي يجوز فيها الإثبات والحذف فهي ما إذا اجتمعت مع نون  الرفع نون الوقاية ، لكون المفعول ياء المتكلم فيجوز الحذف والإثبات ، ومن  الحذف قراءة نافع  في هذه الآية فبم تبشرون بالكسر وكذلك قوله تعالى : قال أتحاجوني في الله   [ 6 \ 80 ] . وقوله تعالى : ويقول أين شركائي الذين كنتم تشاقون فيهم   [ 16 \ 27 ] بكسر النون مع التخفيف في الجمع أيضا وقوله قل أفغير الله تأمروني أعبد الآية  [ 39 \ 64 ] بالكسر مع التخفيف أيضا ، وكلها قرأها بعض القراء بالتشديد  لإثبات نون الرفع وإدغامها في نون الوقاية ، وأما الحالة الخامسة المقصورة  على السماع فهو حذفها لغير واحد من الأسباب الأربعة المذكورة ، كقول الراجز  : 
**أبيت أسري وتبيت تدلكي     وجهك بالعنبر والمسك الذكي 
**أما بقاء نون الرفع مع الجازم في قوله :   [ ص: 283 ] 
**لولا فوارس من نعم وأسرتهم     يوم الصليفاء لم يوفون بالجار 
**

 فهو نادر حملا للم على أختها لا النافية أو ما النافية ، وقيل هو لغة قوم  كما صرح به في التسهيل ، وكذلك بقاء النون مع حرف النصب في قوله : 
**أن تقرآن على أسماء ويحكما     مني السلام وألا تشعرا 
**أحدا فهو لغة قوم حملوا أن المصدرية على أختها ما المصدرية في عدم النصب بها ، كما أشار له في الخلاصة بقوله : 
**وبعضهم أهمل أن حملا على     ما أختها حيث استحقت عملا 
**

 ولا ينافي كون استفهام إبراهيم  للتعجب من كمال قدرة الله قول الملائكة له فيما ذكر الله عنهم : قالوا بشرناك بالحق فلا تكن من القانطين بدليل قوله : قال ومن يقنط من رحمة ربه إلا الضالون   [ 15 \ 56 ] . لأنه دليل على أن استفهامه ليس استفهام منكر ولا قانط ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : قال ومن يقنط من رحمة ربه إلا الضالون   . 

 بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن نبيه إبراهيم  قال للملائكة إنه لا يقنط من رحمة الله - جل وعلا - إلا الضالون عن طريق الحق وبين أن هذا المعنى قاله أيضا يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم  لبنيه في قوله : يابني اذهبوا فتحسسوا من يوسف وأخيه ولا تيأسوا من روح الله إنه لا ييئس من روح الله إلا القوم الكافرون   [ 12 \ 87 ] قال أبو حيان  في البحر المحيط في تفسير قوله تعالى : إنه لا ييئس من روح الله الآية . وروح الله رحمته وفرجه وتنفيسه .
قوله تعالى : قالوا إنا أرسلنا إلى قوم مجرمين إلا آل لوط   . 

 أشار في هذه الآية الكريمة إلى أن المراد بهؤلاء القوم المجرمين قوم لوط   الذين أرسل إليهم فكذبوه ، ووجه إشارته تعالى لذلك استثناء لوط  وأهله غير امرأته في قوله : إلا آل لوط إنا لمنجوهم أجمعين إلا امرأته الآية [ 15 \ 59 - 60 ] وصرح بأنهم قوم لوط   بقوله في هود  في القصة بعينها : قالوا لا تخف إنا أرسلنا إلى قوم لوط الآية [ 11 \ 70 ] وصرح في الذاريات بأنهم أرسلوا إلى هؤلاء القوم المجرمين ليرسلوا عليهم حجارة من طين في قوله : قالوا إنا أرسلنا إلى قوم مجرمين لنرسل عليهم حجارة من طين   [ 51 \ 32 - 33 ] وصرح في العنكبوت أنهم قالوا إنهم مهلكوهم بسبب ظلمهم ، ومنزلون عليهم   [ ص: 284 ] رجزا من السماء بسبب فسقهم وذلك في قوله تعالى : ولما جاءت رسلنا إبراهيم بالبشرى قالوا إنا مهلكو أهل هذه القرية إن أهلها كانوا ظالمين قال إن فيها لوطا قالوا نحن أعلم بمن فيها الآية [ 29 \ 31 - 32 ] ، وقوله : وقالوا لا تخف ولا تحزن إنا منجوك وأهلك إلا امرأتك كانت من الغابرين إنا منزلون على أهل هذه القرية رجزا من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون   [ 29 \ 33 - 34 ] وقوله : إلا آل لوط إنا لمنجوهم أجمعين   [ 15 \ 59 ] بين في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه استثنى آل لوط   من ذلك العذاب النازل بقومه ، وأوضح هذا المعنى في آيات أخر كما تقدم في هود في قوله : قالوا يالوط إنا رسل ربك لن يصلوا إليك فأسر بأهلك بقطع من الليل ولا يلتفت منكم أحد إلا امرأتك الآية [ 11 \ 81 ] وقوله في العنكبوت : وقالوا لا تخف ولا تحزن إنا منجوك وأهلك إلا امرأتك الآية [ 29 \ 33 ] وقوله فأنجيناه وأهله إلا امرأته كانت من الغابرين   [ 7 \ 83 ] وقوله : فنجيناه وأهله أجمعين إلا عجوزا في الغابرين الآية [ 26 \ 170 - 171 ] وقوله : فأنجيناه وأهله إلا امرأته قدرناها من الغابرين   [ 27 \ 57 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وما ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة من استثناء امرأته من أهله الناجين في قوله : إلا امرأته قدرنا إنها لمن الغابرين أوضحه في هذه الآيات التي ذكرنا آنفا ونحوها من الآيات ، وبين في الذاريات أنه أنجى من كان في قوم لوط   من المؤمنين ، وأنهم لم يكن فيهم من المسلمين إلا بيت واحد وهم آل لوط   وذلك في قوله فأخرجنا من كان فيها من المؤمنين فما وجدنا فيها غير بيت من المسلمين   [ 29 \ 35 - 36 ] . 

 تنبيه 

 في هذه الآية الكريمة دليل واضح لما حققه علماء الأصول من جواز الاستثناء من الاستثناء   ; لأنه تعالى استثنى آل لوط   من إهلاك المجرمين بقوله : إلا آل لوط إنا لمنجوهم أجمعين   [ 15 \ 59 ] ثم استثنى من هذا الاستثناء امرأة لوط  بقوله : إلا امرأته قدرنا إنها لمن الغابرين   [ 15 \ 60 ] وبهذا تعلم أن قول ابن مالك  في الخلاصة : 
**وحكمها في القصد حكم الأول* *ليس صحيحا على إطلاقه . وأوضح مسألة تعدد الاستثناء بأقسامها صاحب مراقي   [ ص: 285 ] السعود في مبحث المخصص المتصل بقوله : 
**وذا تعدد بعطف حصل     بالاتفاق مسجلا للأول 
إلا فكل للذي به اتصل     وكلها مع التساوي قد بطل 
إن كان غير الأول المستغرقا     فالكل للمخرج منه حققا 
وحيثما استغرق الاول فقط     فألغ واعتبر بخلف في النمط 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (147)
سُورَةُ الْحِجْرِ(8)
صـ 286 إلى صـ 290**
**
**
**
قوله تعالى : فلما جاء آل لوط المرسلون قال إنكم قوم منكرون   . 

 بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن لوطا    - عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام - لما جاءه الملائكة المرسلون لإهلاك قومه قال لهم : إنكم قوم منكرون   . وصرح في مواضع أخر أنه حصلت له مساءة بمجيئهم ، وأنه ضاق ذرعا بذلك ، كقوله في هود : ولما جاءت رسلنا لوطا سيء بهم وضاق بهم ذرعا وقال هذا يوم عصيب   [ 11 \ 77 ] وقوله في العنكبوت : ولما أن جاءت رسلنا لوطا سيء بهم وضاق بهم ذرعا   [ 29 \ 33 ] ، وذكر تعالى في الذاريات أن نبيه إبراهيم  قال لهم أيضا : قوم منكرون ، كما ذكر عن لوط  هنا وذلك في قوله : قال سلام قوم منكرون   [ 51 \ 25 ] وقوله قوم منكرون قيل  : معناه أنهم غير معروفين ، والنكرة ضد المعرفة ، وقيل : إنه رآهم في صفة  شباب حسان الوجوه ، فخاف أن يفعل بهم قومه فاحشة اللواط فقال : إنكم قوم منكرون   [ 15 \ 62 ] وقال  الزمخشري  في الكشاف : منكرون أي تنكركم نفسي وتفر منكم ، فأخاف أن تطرقوني بشر بدليل قوله : بل جئناك بما كانوا فيه يمترون وأتيناك بالحق الآية [ 15 \ 63 - 64 ] ويدل لهذا الوجه أنه بين في هود أن سبب إنكار إبراهيم  لهم عدم أكلهم من لحم العجل الذي قدمه إليهم ، وذلك في قوله : فلما رأى أيديهم لا تصل إليه نكرهم وأوجس منهم خيفة   [ 11 \ 70 ] لأن من استضاف وامتنع من الأكل خيف منه الشر . وقوله تعالى في هذه الآيات : إنا لمنجوهم   [ 15 \ 59 ] قرأه حمزة   والكسائي  بإسكان  النون بعد الميم المضمومة مخففا اسم فاعل أنجى على وزن أفعل ، وقرأه  غيرهما من القراء بفتح النون وتشديد الجيم اسم فاعل نجي على وزن فعل  بالتضعيف ، والإنجاء والتنجية معناهما واحد وقوله : قدرنا إنها لمن الغابرين   [ 15 \ 60 ] قرأه أبو بكر  عن عاصم  بتخفيف الدال ، وقرأه غيره بتشديدها وهما لغتان معناهما واحد ، وقوله : جاء آل لوط   [ 15 \ 61 ] قرأه  قالون   والبزي  وأبو عمرو  بإسقاط الهمزة الأولى وتحقيق الثانية مع   [ ص: 286 ] القصر والمد ، وقرأه  ورش  بتحقيق الأولى وإبدال الثانية ألفا مع القصر والمد ، وعن  ورش  أيضا تحقيق الأولى وتسهيل الثانية مع القصر والتوسط والمد ، وقرأه  قنبل  مثل قراءة  ورش  إلا أنه ليس له مع التسهيل إلا القصر ، وقرأ الباقون بتحقيق الهمزتين وكل على أصله من المد ، وما ذكر من قراءة  ورش  وقنبل  هو التحقيق عنهما وإن قيل غيره ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : وجاء أهل المدينة يستبشرون   . 

 سبب استبشار قوم لوط   أنهم ظنوا الملائكة شبابا من بني آدم ، فحدثتهم أنفسهم بأن يفعلوا بهم فاحشة اللواط ، كما يشير لذلك قوله تعالى : إن هؤلاء ضيفي فلا تفضحون   [ 15 \ 68 ] وقوله تعالى : ولقد راودوه عن ضيفه فطمسنا أعينهم الآية [ 54 \ 37 ] وقوله : وجاءه قومه يهرعون إليه ومن قبل كانوا يعملون السيئات   [ 11 \ 78 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : إن في ذلك لآيات للمتوسمين   . 

 بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن فيما أوقع من النكال بقوم لوط   آيات للمتأملين في ذلك ، تحصل لهم بها الموعظة والاعتبار والخوف من معصية الله أن ينزل بهم مثل ذلك العذاب الذي أنزل بقوم لوط  لما عصوه وكذبوا رسوله . وبين هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر كقوله في العنكبوت : ولقد تركنا منها آية بينة لقوم يعقلون   [ 29 \ 35 ] وقوله في الذاريات : وتركنا فيها آية للذين يخافون العذاب الأليم   [ 151 \ 37 ] وقوله هنا : إن في ذلك لآيات للمتوسمين   [ 15 \ 75 ] وقوله في الشعراء بعد ذكر قصة قوم لوط     : إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين الآية [ 26 \ 174 ] ، كما صرح بمثل ذلك في إهلاك قوم نوح   وقوم هود   وقوم صالح   وقوم شعيب   في الشعراء وقوله : للمتوسمين أصل  التوسم تفعل من الوسم ، وهو العلامة التي يستدل بها على مطلوب غيرها .  يقال : توسمت فيه الخير إذا رأيت ميسمه فيه ، أي علامته التي تدل عليه ،  ومنه قول  عبد الله بن رواحة    - رضي الله عنه - في النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : 


**إني توسمت فيك الخير أعرفه والله يعلم أني ثابت النظر* *

 وقال الآخر : 
**توسمته لما رأيت مهابة     عليه وقلت المرء من آل هاشم  
**

 هذا أصل التوسم ، وللعلماء فيه أقوال متقاربة يرجع معناها كلها إلى شيء واحد .   [ ص: 287 ] فعن قتادة    : للمتوسمين أي المعتبرين ، وعن مجاهد  للمتوسمين أي المتفرسين ، وعن  ابن عباس  والضحاك  للمتوسمين أي للناظرين ، وعن مالك  عن بعض أهل المدينة   للمتوسمين أي للمتأملين . 

 ولا يخفى أن الاعتبار والنظر والتفرس والتأمل معناها واحد ، وكذلك قول ابن زيد  ومقاتل    : للمتوسمين أي للمتفكرين ، وقول أبي عبيدة  للمتوسمين أي للمتبصرين ، فمآل جميع الأقوال راجع إلى شيء واحد وهو أن ما وقع لقوم لوط  فيه موعظة وعبرة لمن نظر في ذلك وتأمل فيه حق التأمل ، وإطلاق التوسم على التأمل والنظر والاعتبار مشهور في كلام العرب ومنه قول زهير    : : 
**وفيهن ملهى للصديق ومنظر     أنيق لعين الناظر المتوسم 
**أي المتأمل في ذلك الحسن ، وقول طريف بن تميم العنبري    : 
**أو كلما وردت عكاظ  قبيلة     بعثوا إلي عريفهم يتوسم 
**أي ينظر ويتأمل . وقال صاحب الدر المنثور وأخرج  ابن جرير  وابن المنذر   وابن أبي حاتم  عن  ابن عباس  في قوله : لآيات للمتوسمين   [ 15 \ 75 ] قال : للناظرين   . 

 وأخرج عبد الرزاق   وابن جرير  وابن المنذر   وابن أبي حاتم  وأبو الشيخ  في العظمة عن قتادة  في قوله : لآيات للمتوسمين   : قال للمعتبرين   . وأخرج  ابن جرير  وابن المنذر  عن مجاهد  في قوله : لآيات للمتوسمين قال : هم المتفرسون   . وأخرج أبو نعيم  في الحلية عن  جعفر بن محمد  في قوله : إن في ذلك لآيات للمتوسمين قال : هم المتفرسون   . وأخرج  البخاري  في تاريخه  والترمذي   وابن جرير   وابن أبي حاتم   وابن السني  وأبو نعيم  معا في الطب وابن مردويه  والخطيب  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " اتقوا فراسة المؤمن ، فإنه ينظر بنور الله   " ثم قرأ إن في ذلك لآيات للمتوسمين قال : " للمتفرسين   " . وأخرج  ابن جرير  عن  ابن عمر  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " اتقوا فراسة المؤمن ، فإن المؤمن ينظر بنور الله   " . وأخرج  ابن جرير  عن  ثوبان  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " احذروا فراسة المؤمن فإنه ينظر بنور الله وينطق بتوفيق الله   " . وأخرج  الحكيم الترمذي   والبزار   وابن السني  وأبو نعيم  عن أنس  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن لله عبادا يعرفون الناس بالتوسم   " . اهـ .
قوله تعالى : وإنها لبسبيل مقيم   . 

 بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن ديار قوم   [ ص: 288 ] لوط  ، وآثار تدمير الله لها بسبيل مقيم أي بطريق ثابت يسلكه الناس لم يندرس بعد ، يمر بها أهل الحجاز  في ذهابهم إلى الشام  ،  والمراد أن آثار تدمير الله لهم التي تشاهدون في أسفاركم فيها لكم عبرة  ومزدجر يوجب عليكم الحذر من أن تفعلوا كفعلهم ، لئلا ينزل الله بكم مثل ما  أنزل بهم ، وأوضح هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر كقوله : وإنكم لتمرون عليهم مصبحين وبالليل أفلا تعقلون   [ 37 \ 137 - 138 ] وقوله : أفلم يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم دمر الله عليهم وللكافرين أمثالها   [ 47 \ 10 ] . وقوله فيها وفي ديار أصحاب الأيكة    : وإنهما لبإمام مبين   [ 15 \ 79 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : وإن كان أصحاب الأيكة لظالمين فانتقمنا منهم   . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية أن أصحاب الأيكة كانوا ظالمين وأنه - جل وعلا - انتقم منهم بسبب ظلمهم ، وأوضح هذه القصة في مواضع أخر كقوله في الشعراء كذب أصحاب الأيكة المرسلين إذ قال لهم شعيب ألا تتقون إني لكم رسول أمين فاتقوا الله وأطيعون وما أسألكم عليه من أجر إن أجري إلا على رب العالمين أوفوا الكيل ولا تكونوا من المخسرين وزنوا بالقسطاس المستقيم ولا تبخسوا الناس أشياءهم ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين واتقوا الذي خلقكم والجبلة الأولين قالوا إنما أنت من المسحرين وما أنت إلا بشر مثلنا وإن نظنك لمن الكاذبين فأسقط علينا كسفا من السماء إن كنت من الصادقين قال ربي أعلم بما تعملون فكذبوه فأخذهم عذاب يوم الظلة إنه كان عذاب يوم عظيم إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين    [ 26 \ 176 - 190 ] فبين في هذه الآية أن ظلمهم هو تكذيب رسولهم وتطفيفهم  في الكيل ، وبخسهم الناس أشياءهم ، وأن انتقامه منهم بعذاب يوم الظلة ،  وبين أنه عذاب يوم عظيم ، والظلة سحابة أظلتهم فأضرمها الله عليهم نارا  فأحرقتهم ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وقرأ نافع  وابن عامر  وابن كثير     " ليكة " . في " الشعراء " و " ص " بلام مفتوحة أول الكلمة وتاء مفتوحة  آخرها من غير همز ولا تعريف على أنه اسم للقرية غير منصرف . وقرأ أبو عمرو  وعاصم  وحمزة   والكسائي    " الأيكة " بالتعريف والهمز وكسر التاء ، وقرأ كذلك جميع القراء في " ق " و " الحجر " . قال أبو عبيدة    : ليكة والأيكة اسم مدينتهم كمكة  وبكة  ، والأيكة في لغة العرب الغيضة وهي جماعة الشجر ، والجمع الأيك ، وإنما سموا أصحاب الأيكة لأنهم كانوا أصحاب غياض   [ ص: 289 ] ورياض ، ويروى أن شجرهم كان دوما وهو المقل ، ومن إطلاق الأيكة على الغيضة قول النابغة    : 
**تجلو بقادمتي حمامة أيكة بردا أسف لثاته بالإثمد* *وقال الجوهري  في صحاحه : ومن قرأ أصحاب الأيكة فهي الغيضة ، ومن قرأ ليكة فهي اسم القرية ، ويقال : هما مثل بكة  ومكة    . وقال بعض العلماء : الأيكة الشجرة ، والأيك هو الشجر الملتف .
قوله تعالى : ولقد كذب أصحاب الحجر المرسلين   . 

 الحجر : منازل ثمود  بين الحجاز  والشام  عند وادي القرى    . فمعنى الآية الكريمة : كذبت ثمود المرسلين ، وقد بين تعالى تكذيب ثمود  لنبيه صالح    - عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام - في مواضع أخر . كقوله : كذبت ثمود المرسلين إذ قال لهم أخوهم صالح ألا تتقون الآيات [ 26 \ 141 ] وقوله : فكذبوه فعقروها   [ 91 \ 14 ] وقوله : كذبت ثمود بالنذر فقالوا أبشرا منا واحدا نتبعه إنا إذا لفي ضلال وسعر   [ 54 \ 23 - 24 ] وقوله : فعقروا الناقة وعتوا عن أمر ربهم وقالوا ياصالح ائتنا بما تعدنا إن كنت من المرسلين   [ 7 \ 77 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وإنما قال إنهم كذبوا المرسلين مع أن الذي كذبوه هو صالح  وحده ، لأن دعوة جميع الرسل واحدة ، وهي تحقيق معنى " لا إله إلا الله " كما بينه تعالى بأدلة عمومية وخصوصية . قال معمما لجميعهم : وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول إلا نوحي إليه أنه لا إله إلا أنا الآية [ 21 \ 25 ] . وقال : ولقد بعثنا في كل أمة رسولا أن اعبدوا الله واجتنبوا الطاغوت   [ 16 \ 36 ] وقال : واسأل من أرسلنا من قبلك من رسلنا أجعلنا من دون الرحمن آلهة يعبدون   [ 43 \ 45 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقال في تخصيص الرسل بأسمائهم : ولقد أرسلنا نوحا إلى قومه فقال ياقوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره   [ 23 \ 23 ] وقال : وإلى عاد أخاهم هودا قال ياقوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره   [ 11 \ 50 ] وقال : وإلى مدين أخاهم شعيبا قال ياقوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره   [ 11 \ 84 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 فإذا حققت أن دعوة الرسل واحدة عرفت أن من كذب واحدا منهم فقد كذب جميعهم   . ولذا صرح تعالى بأن من كفر ببعضهم فهو كافر حقا . قال : ويقولون نؤمن ببعض ونكفر ببعض ويريدون أن يتخذوا بين ذلك سبيلا أولئك هم الكافرون حقا   [ 4 \ 150 - 151 ] ،   [ ص: 390 ] وبين أنه لا تصح التفرقة بينهم بقوله : لا نفرق بين أحد منهم   [ 2 \ 136 و 3 \ 84 ] ، وقوله : لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله   [ 2 \ 285 ] ، ووعد الأجر على عدم التفرقة بينهم في قوله : والذين آمنوا بالله ورسله ولم يفرقوا بين أحد منهم أولئك سوف يؤتيهم أجورهم   . الآية [ 4 \ 152 ] ، وقد بينا هذه المسألة في كتابنا " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (148)
سُورَةُ الْحِجْرِ(9)
صـ 291 إلى صـ 295


تنبيه . 

 اعلم أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مر بالحجر  المذكور في هذه الآية في طريقه في غزوة تبوك  ، فقد أخرج  البخاري  في صحيحه في غزوة تبوك  ، عن  ابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - قال : لما مر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالحجر  ،  قال : " لا تدخلوا مساكن الذين ظلموا أنفسهم أن يصيبكم ما أصابهم ، إلا أن  تكونوا باكين " ، ثم قنع رأسه ، وأسرع السير حتى أجاز الوادي   " ، هذا لفظ  البخاري    . وأخرج  البخاري  في كتاب أحاديث الأنبياء أيضا عن  ابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما نزل الحجر  في غزوة تبوك  ، أمرهم ألا يشربوا من بئرها ولا يستقوا منها ، فقالوا : قد عجنا منها واستقينا ، فأمرهم أن يطرحوا ذلك العجين ، ويهرقوا ذلك الماء   " . ثم قال  البخاري    : ويروى عن سبرة بن معبد  وأبي الشموس    : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمر بإلقاء الطعام ، ثم قال : وقال أبو ذر  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من اعتجن بمائه   " . 

 ثم ساق بسنده ، عن نافع  ، عن  ابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - أنه أخبره : أن الناس نزلوا مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أرض ثمود  الحجر  واستقوا  من بئرها ، واعتجنوا به ، فأمرهم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن  يهرقوا ما استقوا من بيارهم ، وأن يعلفوا الإبل العجين ، وأمرهم أن يستسقوا  من البئر التي تردها الناقة   " . 

 ثم قال : تابعه أسامة  ، عن نافع  ، ثم ساق بسنده ، عن  سالم بن عبد الله  ، عن أبيه : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما مر بالحجر  قال : " لا تدخلوا مساكن الذين ظلموا ، إلا أن تكونوا باكين أن يصيبكم ما أصابهم " ، ثم تقنع بردائه وهو على الرحل   . 

 ثم ساق أيضا بسنده ، عن سالم    : أن  ابن عمر  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا تدخلوا مساكن الذين ظلموا أنفسهم ، إلا أن تكونوا باكين أن يصيبكم ما أصابهم   " ، هذا كله لفظ  البخاري  في صحيحه . وقال ابن حجر  في الفتح : أما حديث سبرة بن معبد  فوصله أحمد   [ ص: 291 ]  والطبراني  من طريق عبد العزيز بن الربيع بن سبرة بن معبد  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده سبرة    - وهو بفتح السين المهملة وسكون الباء الموحدة - الجهني ، قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لأصحابه حين راح من الحجر    : " من كان عجن منكم من هذا الماء عجينة أو حاس حيسا ; فليلقه   " ، وليس لسبرة بن معبد  في  البخاري  إلا هذا الموضع . وأما حديث أبي الشموس    - وهو بمعجمة ثم مهملة - ، وهو بكري لا يعرف اسمه - فوصله  البخاري  في الأدب المفرد ،  والطبراني  وابن منده  من طريق سليم بن مطير  ،  عن أبيه ، عنه ، قال : " كنا مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . . . .  . . . فذكر الحديث وفيه : فألقى ذو العجين عجينه ، وذو الحيس حيسه " .  ورواه  ابن أبي عاصم  من هذا الوجه ، وزاد : " فقلت يا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، قد حست حيسة فألقمها راحلتي ؟ قال : نعم   " . 

 وقال ابن حجر  أيضا : قوله : وقال أبو ذر  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " من اعتجن بمائه " وصله البزار  من طريق عبد الله بن قدامة  عنه : " أنهم كانوا مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في غزوة تبوك  ،  فآتوا على واد ، فقال لهم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " إنكم بواد ملعون  فأسرعوا " وقال : " من اعتجن عجينة ، أو طبخ قدرا ; فليكبها   " . الحديث . قال : لا أعلمه إلا بهذا الإسناد . وأخرج  البخاري  في تفسير قوله تعالى : ولقد كذب أصحاب الحجر المرسلين   [ 15 \ 80 ] ، عن  ابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال لأصحاب الحجر    : " لا تدخلوا على هؤلاء القوم إلا أن تكونوا باكين ، فإن لم تكونوا باكين فلا تدخلوا عليهم ; أن يصيبكم مثل ما أصابهم   " وأخرج  البخاري  أيضا ، عن  ابن عمر  في كتاب الصلاة ، في باب الصلاة في مواضع الخسف والعذاب : " أن  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " لا تدخلوا على هؤلاء المعذبين ،  إلا أن تكونوا باكين ، فإن لم تكونوا باكين فلا تدخلوا عليهم ; لا يصيبكم  ما أصابهم   " . وبعض هذه الروايات التي ذكرناها عن  البخاري  أخرجه مسلم  أيضا  في صحيحه ، فقد اتفقا على النهي عن دخول ديارهم إلا في حال البكاء ، وعلى  إسراعه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حتى جاوز ديارهم . وفي هذه الروايات الصحيحة  النهي عن الدخول إلى مواضع الخسف والعذاب إلا في حالة البكاء ، وفيها  الإسراع بمجاوزتها ، وعدم الاستسقاء من مياهها ، وعدم أكل الطعام الذي عجن  بها ، ومن هنا قال بعض العلماء : لا يجوز التطهر بمائها ، ولا تصح الصلاة  فيها ; لأن ماءها لما لم يصلح للأكل والشرب ، علم أنه غير صالح للطهارة  التي هي تقرب إلى الله تعالى . 

 قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : باب الصلاة في مواضع الخسف والعذاب   : " ويذكر أن عليا    - رضي الله عنه - كره الصلاة بخسف بابل    . وقال ابن حجر  في الفتح : هذا الأثر رواه  ابن أبي شيبة  من   [ ص: 292 ] طريق عبد الله بن أبي المحل    - وهو بضم الميم وكسر المهملة وتشديد اللام - ، قال " كنا مع علي  فمررنا على الخسف الذي ببابل  ، فلم يصل حتى أجازه   - أي : تعداه - " ومن طريق أخرى ، عن علي  ،  قال : " ما كنت لأصلي بأرض خسف الله بها ثلاث مرار   " . والظاهر أن قوله  ثلاث مرار ليس متعلقا بالخسف ; لأنه ليس فيها إلا خسف واحد . وإنما أراد أن  عليا  قال ذلك ثلاثا . ورواه أبو داود  مرفوعا من وجه آخر عن علي  ولفظه : " نهاني حبيبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن أصلي في أرض بابل    ; فإنها ملعونة   " في إسناده ضعف ، واللائق بتعليق المصنف ما تقدم ، والمراد بالخسف هنا ما ذكره الله تعالى في قوله : فأتى الله بنيانهم من القواعد فخر عليهم السقف من فوقهم الآية [ 16 \ 26 ] ، ذكر أهل التفسير والأخبار : أن المراد بذلك أن النمروذ بن كنعان  بنى ببابل  بنيانا عظيما ، يقال : إن ارتفاعه كان خمسة آلاف ذراع فخسف الله بهم . قال الخطابي    : " لا أعلم أحدا من العلماء حرم الصلاة في أرض بابل    " انتهى . محل الغرض من فتح الباري . 

 وقول الخطابي  يعارضه ما رأيته عن علي    - رضي الله عنه - ، ولكنه يشهد له عموم الحديث الصحيح : " وجعلت لنا الأرض مسجدا وطهورا   " ، وحديث أبي داود  المرفوع ، عن علي  الذي أشار له ابن حجر    : أن فيه ضعفا هو قوله : " حدثنا سليمان بن داود  ، أخبرنا ابن وهب  ، قال حدثني  ابن لهيعة  ، ويحيى بن أزهر  ، عن عمار بن سعد المرادي  ، عن أبي صالح الغفاري    : أن عليا    - رضي الله عنه - مر ببابل  وهو  يسير ، فجاءه المؤذن يؤذنه بصلاة العصر . فلما برز منها أمر المؤذن فأقام  الصلاة ، فلما فرغ منها قال : " إن حبيبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهاني أن  أصلي في المقبرة ، ونهاني أن أصلي في أرض بابل    ; فإنها ملعونة   " . 

 حدثنا أحمد بن صالح  ، ثنا ابن وهب  ، أخبرني يحيى بن أزهر  ،  وابن لهيعة  ، عن الحجاج بن شداد  ، عن أبي صالح الغفاري  ، عن علي  بمعنى سليمان بن داود  ، قال : " فلما خرج - مكان فلما برز - اهـ . 

 وقد يظهر للناظر في إسنادي هذا الحديث أنه لا يقل عن درجة القبول ، ولكن فيه علة خفية نبه عليها ابن يونس  ، أما كونه لا يقل عن درجة القبول ; فلأن طريقته الأولى أول طبقاتها : سليمان بن داود  ولا خلاف في كونه ثقة ، وفي الثانية : أحمد بن صالح  مكان سليمان  المذكور ، وأحمد بن صالح  ثقة حافظ . وكلام  النسائي  فيه غلط مردود عليه ، كما قال العراقي  في ألفيته : 


**وربما رد كلام الجارح  كالنسائي  في أحمد بن صالح * *

 وسبب غلطه في ذلك أن  ابن معين  كذب أحمد بن صالح الشموني    . فظن  النسائي  أن   [ ص: 293 ] مراد ابن معين  أحمد بن صالح  هذا الذي هو أبو جعفر بن الطبري المصري  ، وليس كذلك كما جزم به  ابن حبان    . 

 والطبقة الثانية في كلا الإسنادين : 

ابن وهب  وهو :  عبد الله بن وهب بن مسلم القرشي  ، مولاهم أبو محمد المصري  ثقة حافظ عابد مشهور . 

 والطبقة الثالثة من الإسنادين : يحيى بن أزهر  ،  وعبد الله بن لهيعة  ، ويحيى بن أزهر البصري مولى قريش   صدوق ،  وعبد الله بن لهيعة  صدوق خلط بعد احتراق كتبه . والظاهر أن اعتضاد أحدهما بالآخر لا يقل عن درجة الحسن . ويؤيد ذلك أن راوي الحديث ابن وهب  ومعلوم أن رواية ابن وهب  ،  وابن المبارك  ، عن  ابن لهيعة  ، أعدل من رواية غيرهما عنه . 

 والطبقة الرابعة في الإسناد الأول : عمار بن سعد المرادي    . وفي الإسناد الثاني : الحجاج بن شداد  ، وعمار بن سعد المرادي  ، ثم السلهمي  ، والحجاج بن شداد الصنعاني  نزيل مصر  ، كلاهما مقبول كما قاله ابن حجر  في التقريب ، واعتضاد أحدهما بالآخر لا يقل عن درجة الحسن . 

 والطبقة الخامسة في كلا الإسنادين : أبو صالح الغفاري وهو سعيد بن عبد الرحمن  ، وعداده في أهل مصر   ، وهو ثقة . 

 والطبقة السادسة في كليهما : أمير المؤمنين علي    - رضي الله عنه - ، فالذي يظهر صلاحية الحديث للاحتجاج ، ولكنه فيه علة خفية ذكرها ابن يونس  ، وهي : أن رواية أبي صالح الغفاري  ، عن علي  مرسلة ، كما ذكره ابن حجر  في التقريب . وقال البيهقي  في السنن الكبرى : " باب من كره الصلاة في موضع الخسف والعذاب ، " أنبأ أبو علي الروذباري  ، أنبأ  أبو بكر بن داسة  ، ثنا أبو داود  ، ثم ساق حديث أبي داود  المذكور آنفا بلفظه في المتن والإسنادين . ثم قال : وروينا عن عبد الله بن أبي محل العمري  ، قال : كنا مع  علي بن أبي طالب  ، فمر بنا على الخسف الذي ببابل  فلم يصل حتى أجازه   . وعن حجر الحضرمي  ، عن  علي بن أبي طالب    - رضي الله عنه - قال : " ما كنت لأصلي بأرض خسف الله بها ثلاث مرات   " . ثم قال البيهقي    : وهذا النهي عن الصلاة فيها إن ثبت مرفوعا ليس لمعنى يرجع إلى الصلاة ; فلو صلى فيها لم يعد ، ثم ساق البيهقي  بعض روايات حديث  ابن عمر  الذي قدمنا عن  البخاري  ومسلم  ،  ثم قال : إن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أحب الخروج من تلك المساكن ،  وكره المقام فيها إلا باكيا ، فدخل في ذلك المقام للصلاة وغيرها . اهـ . 

 [ ص: 294 ] وهذا الذي ذكرنا هو حاصل ما جاء في الصلاة في مواضع الخسف والتطهر بمياهها ،  فذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أن الصلاة بها صحيحة والتطهر بمائها مجزئ ،  واستدلوا بعموم النصوص كقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " وجعلت لي الأرض  كلها مسجدا " الحديث . وكعموم الأدلة على رفع الحدث ، وحكم الخبث بالماء  المطلق . وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أنها لا تجوز الصلاة فيها ، ولا تصح  الطهارة بمائها ، واستدلوا بحديث علي المرفوع : أن حبيبه - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - نهاه عن الصلاة في خسف بابل    ; لأنها أرض ملعونة . قالوا : والنهي يقتضي الفساد ; لأن ما نهى عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ليس من أمرنا ، ومن أحدث في أمرنا ما ليس منه فهو رد كما  ثبت في الحديث . واحتجوا لعدم الطهارة بمائها بأن النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - منع من استعماله في الأكل والشرب وهما ليسا بقربة . فدل ذلك على منع  الطهارة به من باب أولى . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : الذي يظهر لنا رجحانه ; أن من مر عليها  ينبغي له أن يسرع في سيره حتى يخرج منه ، كفعله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  وفعل صهره ، وابن عمه ، وأبي سبطيه     - رضي الله عنهم - جميعا ، وأنه لا يدخل إلا باكيا للحديث الصحيح . فلو  نزل فيها وصلى فالظاهر صحة صلاته إذ لم يقم دليل صحيح بدلالة واضحة على  بطلانها ، والحكم ببطلان العبادة يحتاج إلى نص قوي المتن والدلالة . والعلم  عند الله تعالى . 
مسائل لها تعلق بهذه الآية الكريمة . 

 قد علمت أن الحجر المذكور في هذه الآية في قوله : ولقد كذب أصحاب الحجر الآية [ 15 \ 80 ] : هو ديار ثمود  ، وأنه ورد النهي عن الصلاة في مواضع الخسف   ; فبهذه المناسبة نذكر الأماكن التي نهي عن الصلاة فيها ونبين ما صح فيه النهي وما لم يصح . 

 والمواضع التي ورد النهي عن الصلاة فيها تسعة عشر موضعا ستأتي كلها . 

 عن زيد بن جبيرة  ، عن  داود بن حصين  ، عن نافع  ، عن  ابن عمر    : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " نهى أن يصلى في سبعة مواطن : في المزبلة ، والمجزرة ، والمقبرة ، وقارعة الطريق ، وفي الحمام وفي أعطان الإبل ، وفوق ظهر بيت الله   " . رواه  عبد بن حميد  في مسنده ،  والترمذي  ،  وابن ماجه    . وقال الترمذي  في إسناده : ليس بذاك . وقد روى  الليث بن سعد  هذا الحديث ، عن  عبد الله بن عمر العمري  ، عن نافع  ، عن  ابن عمر  ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مثله . والحديث ضعيف لا تقوم به حجة ; لأن الإسناد الأول فيه زيد بن جبيرة  وهو متروك ، قال فيه ابن حجر  في   [ ص: 295 ] التقريب : متروك . وقال في تهذيب التهذيب : قال  ابن معين    : هو لا شيء . وقال  البخاري    : منكر الحديث . وقال في موضع آخر : متروك الحديث . وقال  النسائي    : ليس بثقة . وقال أبو حاتم    : ضعيف الحديث ، منكر الحديث جدا ، متروك الحديث لا يكتب حديثه . وقال  ابن عدي    : عامة ما يرويه لا يتابعه عليه أحد . قلت : وقال الساجي    : حدث عن  داود بن الحصين  بحديث منكر جدا ، يعني حديث النهي عن الصلاة في سبع مواطن . وقال  الفسوي    : ضعيف منكر الحديث . وقال الأزدي    : متروك . وقال  ابن حبان    : يروي المناكير عن المشاهير ; فاستحق التنكب عن روايته . وقال الحاكم    : روى عن أبيه  وداود بن الحصين  وغيرهما المناكير . وقال  الدارقطني    : ضعيف . قال  ابن عبد البر    : أجمعوا على أنه ضعيف اهـ كلام ابن حجر    . وأحد إسنادي  ابن ماجه  فيه أبو صالح  كاتب الليث  ، وهو كثير الغلط ، وفيه ابن عمر العمري  ضعفه بعض أهل العلم وأخرج له مسلم    . وقال  ابن أبي حاتم  في العلل : هما جميعا - يعني الحديثين - واهيان . وصحح الحديث المذكور  ابن السكن  وإمام الحرمين . 

 اعلم أولا أن المواضع التي ورد النهي عن الصلاة فيها ، هي السبعة المذكورة  ، والصلاة إلى المقبرة وإلى جدار مرحاض عليه نجاسة ، والكنيسة والبيعة ،  وإلى التماثيل ، وفي دار العذاب ، وفي المكان المغصوب ، والصلاة إلى النائم  ، والمتحدث ، وفي بطن الوادي ، وفي مسجد الضرار ، والصلاة إلى التنور ،  فالمجموع تسعة عشر موضعا . وسنبين أدلة النهي عنها مفصلة - إن شاء الله  تعالى - أما في مواضع الخسف والعذاب فقد تقدم حكم ذلك قريبا . 

 وأما الصلاة في المقبرة والصلاة  إلى القبر : فكلاهما ثبت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - النهي عنه . أما  الصلاة في المقابر : فقد وردت أحاديث صحيحة في النهي عنها ، منها ما رواه  الشيخان في صحيحيهما عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال في مرض موته : " لعن الله اليهود  والنصارى    ; اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد   " ، يحذر ما صنعوا ، ولولا ذلك أبرز قبره - صلى الله عليه وسلم - غير أنه خشي أن يتخذ مسجدا . وفي الصحيحين أيضا نحوه عن  أبي هريرة  ، وقد ثبت في الصحيح أيضا عن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - وفي بعض الروايات المتفق عليها : " لعن الله اليهود  والنصارى    " ، وفي بعض الروايات الصحيحة الاقتصار على اليهود    . والنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا يلعن إلا على فعل حرام شديد الحرمة . وعن  جندب بن عبد الله بن سفيان البجلي    - رضي الله عنه - ، قال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قبل أن يموت بخمس وهو   [ ص: 296 ] يقول : " إني أبرأ إلى الله أن يكون لي منكم خليل ; فإن الله تعالى قد اتخذني خليلا كما اتخذ إبراهيم  خليلا ، ولو كنت متخذا من أمتي خليلا لاتخذت أبا بكر  خليلا . ألا وإن من كان قبلكم كانوا يتخذون قبور أنبيائهم وصالحيهم مساجد . إلا فلا تتخذوا القبور مساجد إني أنهاكم عن ذلك   " . أخرجه مسلم  في صحيحه بهذا اللفظ ، رواه  النسائي  أيضا . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (149)
سُورَةُ الْحِجْرِ(10)
صـ 296 إلى صـ 300

**

 وعن  ابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - ، قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " اجعلوا من صلاتكم في بيوتكم ، ولا تتخذوها قبورا   " أخرجه الشيخان ،  والإمام أحمد  ، وأصحاب السنن ، إلا  ابن ماجه  ،  وقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذا الحديث : " ولا تتخذوها قبورا " دليل  على أن القبور ليست محل صلاة ، وقال بعض العلماء : يحتمل أن يكون معنى  الحديث : صلوا ولا تكونوا كالأموات في قبورهم ; فإنهم لا يصلون . وأخرج  الإمام أحمد  بسند جيد عن  ابن مسعود    - رضي الله عنه - مرفوعا : " إن من شرار الناس من تدركهم الساعة وهم أحياء ، والذين يتخذون القبور مساجد   " . ورواه  ابن أبي حاتم  أيضا . 

 والأحاديث في هذا الباب كثيرة صحيحة لا مطعن فيها ، وهي تدل دلالة واضحة  على تحريم الصلاة في المقبرة ; لأن كل موضع صلي فيه يطلق عليه اسم المسجد ;  لأن المسجد في اللغة مكان السجود ، ويدل لذلك قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  في الحديث الصحيح : " وجعلت لي الأرض مسجدا    " . الحديث . أي : كل مكان منها تجوز الصلاة فيه . وظاهر النصوص المذكورة  العموم ، سواء نبشت المقبرة واختلط ترابها بصديد الأموات أو لم تنبش ; لأن  علة النهي ليست بنجاسة المقابر كما يقوله الشافعية ; بدليل اللعن الوارد  من النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على من اتخذ قبور الأنبياء مساجد . ومعلوم  أن قبور الأنبياء صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم ليست نجسة ، فالعلة للنهي سد  الذريعة ; لأنهم إذا عبدوا الله عند القبور آل بهم الأمر إلى عبادة القبور .  

 فالظاهر من النصوص المذكورة : منع الصلاة عند المقابر مطلقا ، وهو مذهب  الإمام أحمد  ، وفي صحتها عنده روايتان وإن تحققت طهارتها . وذهب مالك     : إلى أن الصلاة فيها مكروهة . وذهب الشافعية : إلى أنها إذا كانت نجسة  لاختلاط أرضها بصديد الأموات لأجل النبش ; فالصلاة فيها باطلة ، وإن كانت  لم تنبش ; فالصلاة فيها مكروهة عندهم . وذكر النووي  عن ابن المنذر    : أنه قال : روينا عن علي  ،  وابن عباس  ،  وابن عمر  ، وعطاء  ، والنخعي  ، أنهم كرهوا الصلاة في المقبرة . قال : ولم يكرهها  أبو هريرة  ،  وواثلة بن الأسقع  ،  والحسن البصري  ، ونقل صاحب الحاوي عن داود    : أنه قال : تصح الصلاة وإن تحقق نبشها . وذكر  ابن حزم  النهي عن الصلاة في المقبرة عن خمسة من الصحابة وهم : عمر  ، وعلي  ،  وأبو هريرة  ، وأنس   [ ص: 297 ]  وابن عباس    . وقال : ما نعلم لهم مخالفا ، وحكاه عن جماعة من التابعين :  إبراهيم النخعي  ،  ونافع بن جبير بن مطعم  ،  وطاوس  ،  وعمرو بن دينار  ، وخيثمة  ، وغيرهم . وقد حكى الخطابي    " في معالم السنن " عن عبد الله بن عمر    : أنه رخص في الصلاة في المقبرة   . وحكي أيضا عن الحسن    : أنه صلى في المقبرة   . 

 وعن  ابن جريج  ، قال : قلت لنافع    : أكان  ابن عمر  يكره أن يصلى وسط القبور ؟ قال : لقد صلينا على عائشة  ،  وأم سلمة    - رضي الله عنهما - وسط البقيع  والإمام يوم صلينا على عائشة   أبو هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - ، وحضر ذلك عبد الله بن عمر    . رواه البيهقي  وغيره . وممن كره الصلاة في المقبرة : أبو حنيفة  ،  والثوري  ،  والأوزاعي     . واحتج من قال بجواز الصلاة في المقبرة : بأن النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - صلى على المسكينة السوداء بالمقبرة . وسيأتي قريبا - إن شاء الله -  حكم الصلاة إلى جهة القبر . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : أظهر الأقوال دليلا في هذه المسألة عندي قول  الإمام أحمد بن حنبل     - رحمه الله تعالى - ; لأن النصوص صريحة في النهي عن الصلاة في المقابر ،  ولعن من اتخذ المساجد عليها ، وهي ظاهرة جدا في التحريم . أما البطلان  فمحتمل ; لأن النهي يقتضي الفساد لقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من أحدث من أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد    " . والصلاة في المقابر منهي عنها ، فليست من أمرنا فهي رد . ويحتمل أن  يقال : الصلاة من أمرنا فليست ردا ، وكونها في المكان المنهي عنه هو الذي  ليس من أمرنا . 

 كما علم الخلاف بين العلماء في كل منهي عنه له جهتان : إحداهما مأمور به  منها : ككونه صلاة ، والأخرى منهي عنه منها : ككونه في موضع نهي ، أو وقت  نهي ، أو أرض مغصوبة ، أو بحرير ، أو ذهب ، ونحو ذلك ; فإنهم يقولون : إن  انفكت جهة الأمر عن جهة النهي لم يقتض النهي الفساد ، وإن لم تنفك عنها  اقتضاه . ولكنهم عند التطبيق يختلفون ، فيقول أحدهم : الجهة هنا منفكة .  ويقول الآخر : ليست منفكة كالعكس ، فيقول الحنبلي مثلا : الصلاة في الأرض  المغصوبة لا يمكن أن تنفك فيها جهة الأمر عن جهة النهي ; لكون حركة أركان  الصلاة كالركوع والسجود والقيام كلها يشغل المصلي به حيزا من الفراغ ليس  مملوكا له ، فنفس شغله له ببدنه أثناء الصلاة حرام ، فلا يمكن أن يكون قربة  بحال . فيقول المعترض كالمالكي والشافعي : الجهة منفكة هنا ; لأن هذا  الفعل من حيث كونه صلاة قربة ، ومن حيث كونه غصبا حرام ، فله صلاته وعليه  غصبه كالصلاة بالحرير . وإلى هذا المسألة وأقوال العلماء فيها أشار في  مراقي السعود بقوله : 


**دخول ذي كراهة فيما أمر به بلا قيد وفصل قد حظر  [ ص: 298 ]     فنفي صحة ونفي الأجر 
في وقت كره للصلاة يجري     وإن يك النهي عن الأمر انفصل 
فالفعل بالصحة لا الأجر اتصل     وذا إلى الجمهور ذو انتساب 
وقيل بالأجر مع العقاب     وقد روي البطلان والقضاء 
وقيل ذا فقط له انتفاء     مثل الصلاة بالحرير والذهب 
أو في مكان الغصب والوضو انقلب     ومعطن ومنهج ومقبره 
كنيسة وذي حميم مجزره* *

 وأما الصلاة إلى القبور فإنها لا تجوز أيضا ، بدليل ما أخرجه مسلم  في صحيحه ،  والإمام أحمد  ، وأبو داود  ،  والترمذي  ،  والنسائي  ، عن أبي مرثد الغنوي    - رضي الله عنه - ، قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا تصلوا إلى القبور ولا تجلسوا عليها   " . هذا لفظ مسلم    . وفي لفظ له أيضا : " لا تجلسوا على القبور ولا تصلوا إليها   " . والقاعدة المقررة في الأصول : أن النهي يقتضي التحريم   . فأظهر الأقوال دليلا منع الصلاة في المقبرة وإلى القبر ; لأن صيغة النهي المتجردة من القرائن تقتضي التحريم . أما اقتضاء النهي الفساد إذا  كان للفعل جهة أمر وجهة نهي ، ففيه الخلاف الذي قدمناه آنفا ، وإن كانت  جهته واحدة اقتضى الفساد . وقال صاحب المراقي في اقتضاء النهي الفساد : 


**وجاء في الصحيح للفساد     إن لم يجي الدليل للسداد 
**

 وقد نهى - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذا الحديث الصحيح عن الصلاة إلى القبور ، وقد قال : " وإذا نهيتكم عن شيء فاجتنبوه   " ، وقال تعالى : وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا    [ 59 \ 7 ] ، وقد قدمنا أن لعنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من اتخذ القبور  مساجد يدل دلالة واضحة على التحريم . واحتج من قال بصحة الصلاة في المقابر  وإلى القبور بأدلة منها : عموم قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الثابت في  الصحيح : " وجعلت لي الأرض مسجدا   " الحديث . قالوا : عمومه يشمل المقابر ، ويجاب عن هذا الاستدلال من وجهين : 

 أحدهما : أن أحاديث النهي منه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن الصلاة في المقبرة وإلى القبر خاصة ، وحديث " جعلت لي الأرض مسجدا   " عام ، والخاص يقضى به على العام كما تقرر في الأصول عند الجمهور . 

 والثاني : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - استثنى من عموم كون الأرض مسجدا المقبرة والحمام ، فقد أخرج أحمد  ، وأبو داود  ،  والترمذي  ،  وابن ماجه  ،  والشافعي  ،  وابن خزيمة  ،  وابن حبان  ، والحاكم  ، وصححاه عن  أبي سعيد الخدري    - رضي الله عنه - : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " الأرض كلها مسجد   [ ص: 299 ] إلا المقبرة والحمام   " ، قال ابن حجر  في " فتح الباري " في الكلام على قول  البخاري  باب " كراهية الصلاة في المقابر " في حديث أبي سعيد  هذا : رواه أبو داود   والترمذي  ، ورجاله ثقات ، لكن اختلف في وصله وإرساله ، وحكم مع ذلك بصحته الحاكم وابن حبان    . وقال الشوكاني    - رحمه الله - في " نيل الأوطار " : صححه الحاكم  في المستدرك ،  وابن حزم الظاهري  ، وأشار ابن دقيق العيد  إلى صحته . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : التحقيق أن الحديث إذا اختلف في وصله  وإرساله ، وثبت موصولا من طريق صحيحة حكم بوصله ، ولا يكون الإرسال في  الرواية الأخرى علة فيه ; لأن الوصل زيادة وزيادات العدل مقبولة . وإليه  الإشارة بقول صاحب " مراقي السعود " : 


**والرفع والوصل وزيد اللفظ     مقبولة عند إمام الحفظ 
**

 من أدلة من قال : تصح الصلاة في القبور - ما رواه الشيخان من حديث  أبي هريرة    : أن  امرأة سوداء كانت تقم المسجد أو شابا ، فقدها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - فسأل عنها أو عنه ، فقالوا : مات قال : " أفلا آذنتموني " ، قال :  فكأنهم صغروا أمرها أو أمره . فقال : " دلوني على قبره " فدلوه فصلى عليها .  ثم قال : " هذه القبور مملوءة ظلمة على أهلها ، وإن الله ينورها لهم  بصلاتي عليهم   " . وليس  للبخاري    : " إن هذه القبور مملوءة ظلمة " إلى آخر الخبر ، قالوا : فهذا الحديث يدل على مشروعية الصلاة إلى القبر . 

 ومن أدلتهم أيضا ما رواه الشيخان من حديث  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنه - ، قال : انتهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى قبر رطب ، فصلى عليه ، وصفوا خلفه ، وكبر أربعا   . 

 ومن أدلتهم أيضا ما ثبت في صحيح مسلم  من حديث أنس    : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صلى على قبر   . 

 ومن أدلتهم ما قدمنا من الصلاة على عائشة   وأم سلمة    - رضي الله عنهما - وسط البقيع  ، وهذه الأدلة يستدل بها على جواز الصلاة إلى القبور وصحتها ; لا مطلق صحتها دون الجواز . 

 ومن أدلتهم ما ذكره  البخاري  تعليقا عن  عمر بن الخطاب    - رضي الله عنه - بلفظ : " ورأى عمر   أنس بن مالك    - رضي الله عنه - يصلي عند قبر . فقال : القبر ، القبر ، ولم يأمره بالإعادة   " اهـ . وقال ابن حجر  في الفتح : أورد أثر عمر  الدال على أن النهي في ذلك لا يقتضي فساد الصلاة . والأثر المذكور عن عمر  رويناه موصولا في كتاب الصلاة لأبي   [ ص: 300 ] نعيم شيخ البخاري    . ولفظه : " بينما أنس  يصلي إلى قبر ناداه عمر     : القبر ، القبر ; فظن أنه يعني القمر . فلما رأى أنه يعني القبر ، جاوز  القبر وصلى   " وله طرق أخرى بينتها في تعليق التعليق . منها : من طريق حميد  عن أنس  نحوه  ، زاد فيه : فقال بعض من يليني : إنما يعني القبر فتنحيت عنه . وقوله :  القبر القبر ، بالنصب فيهما على التحذير . وقوله : ولم يأمره بالإعادة  استنبطه من تمادي أنس  على الصلاة . ولو كان ذلك يقتضي فسادها لقطعها واستأنف . اهـ منه بلفظه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : هذه الأدلة يظهر للناظر أنها متعارضة ، ومعلوم أن الجمع واجب إذا أمكن ،  وإن لم يمكن وجب الترجيح ، وفي هذه المسألة يجب الجمع والترجيح معا . أما  وجه الجمع : فإن جميع الأدلة المذكورة في الصلاة إلى القبور كلها في الصلاة  على الميت ، وليس فيها ركوع ولا سجود ، وإنما هي دعاء للميت : فهي من جنس  الدعاء للأموات عند المرور بالقبور . 

 ولا يفيد شيء من تلك الأدلة جواز صلاة الفريضة أو النافلة التي هي صلاة ذات ركوع وسجود . ويؤيده تحذير عمر   لأنس  من الصلاة عند القبر . نعم تتعارض تلك الأدلة مع ظاهر عموم : " لا تجلسوا على القبور ، ولا تصلوا إليها    " ; فإنه يعم كل ما يصدق عليه اسم الصلاة ، فيشمل الصلاة على الميت ،  فيتحصل أن الصلاة ذات الركوع والسجود لم يرد شيء يدل على جوازها إلى القبر  أو عنده ، بل العكس . أما الصلاة على الميت : فهي التي تعارضت فيها الأدلة .  والمقرر في الأصول : أن الدليل الدال على النهي مقدم على الدليل على  الجواز ، وللمخالف أن يقول : لا يتعارض عام وخاص . فحديث : " لا تصلوا إلى القبور   " عام في ذات الركوع والسجود والصلاة على الميت . والأحاديث الثابتة في الصلاة على قبر الميت خاصة ، والخاص يقضى به على العام . 

 فأظهر الأقوال بحسب الصناعة الأصولية : منع الصلاة ذات الركوع والسجود عند  القبر وإليه مطلقا ; للعنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لمتخذي القبور مساجد ،  وغير ذلك من الأدلة ، وأن الصلاة على قبر الميت - التي هي للدعاء له  الخالية من الركوع والسجود - تصح ; لفعله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الثابت في  الصحيح ، من حديث  أبي هريرة  ،  وابن عباس  ، وأنس  ،  ويومئ لهذا الجمع حديث لعن متخذي القبور مساجد ; لأنها أماكن السجود .  وصلاة الجنازة لا سجود فيها ; فموضعها ليس بمسجد لغة ; لأنه ليس موضع سجود .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (150)
سُورَةُ الْحِجْرِ(11)
صـ 301 إلى صـ 305

**تنبيه . 

 [ ص: 301 ] اعلم أن ما يزعمه بعض من لا علم عنده : من أن الكتاب والسنة دلا على اتخاذ القبور مساجد ، يعني بالكتاب قوله تعالى : قال الذين غلبوا على أمرهم لنتخذن عليهم مسجدا    [ 18 \ 21 ] ، ويعني بالسنة ما ثبت في الصحيح من أن : موضع مسجد النبي -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان فيه قبور المشركين ، في غاية السقوط ، وقائله من  أجهل خلق الله . 

 أما الجواب عن الاستدلال بالآية فهو أن تقول : من هؤلاء القوم الذين قالوا : " لنتخذن عليهم مسجدا   " ؟ أهم ممن يقتدى به ؟ أم هم كفرة لا يجوز الاقتداء بهم ؟ ، وقد قال  أبو جعفر بن جرير الطبري     - رحمه الله تعالى - في هؤلاء القوم [ 18 \ 21 ] ، ما نصه : " وقد اختلف  في قائل هذه المقالة ، أهم الرهط المسلمون أم هم الكفار ؟ فإذا علمت ذلك  فاعلم أنهم على القول بأنهم كفار فلا إشكال في أن فعلهم ليس بحجة ; إذ لم  يقل أحد بالاحتجاج بأفعال الكفار كما هو ضروري . وعلى القول : بأنهم مسلمون  كما يدل له ذكر المسجد ; لأن اتخاذ المساجد من صفات المسلمين ، فلا يخفى  على أدنى عاقل أن قول قوم من المسلمين في القرون الماضية : إنهم سيفعلون  كذا ، لا يعارض به النصوص الصحيحة الصريحة عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  إلا من طمس الله بصيرته فقابل قولهم : لنتخذن عليهم مسجدا   [ 18 \ 21 ] بقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في مرض موته قبل انتقاله إلى الرفيق الأعلى بخمس : " لعن الله اليهود  والنصارى    ; اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد    " . الحديث . يظهر لك أن من اتبع هؤلاء القوم في اتخاذهم المسجد على  القبور ، ملعون على لسان الصادق المصدوق - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كما هو  واضح ، ومن كان ملعونا على لسانه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فهو ملعون في  كتاب الله كما صح عن  ابن مسعود    - رضي الله عنه - ; لأن الله يقول : وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه   [ 59 \ 7 ] ; ولهذا صرح  ابن مسعود     - رضي الله عنه - : بأن الواصلة والواشمة ومن ذكر معهما في الحديث ، كل  واحدة منهن ملعونة في كتاب الله . وقال للمرأة التي قالت له : قرأت ما بين  الدفتين فلم أجد ، إن كنت قرأتيه فقد وجدتيه ، ثم تلا الآية الكريمة ،  وحديثه مشهور في الصحيحين وغيرهما ، وبه تعلم أن من اتخذ المساجد على  القبور ملعون في كتاب الله - جل وعلا - على لسان رسوله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - وأنه لا دليل في آية : لنتخذن عليهم مسجدا   [ 18 \ 21 ] . 

 وأما الاستدلال : بأن مسجد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالمدينة  مبني في محل مقابر المشركين فسقوطه ظاهر ; لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمر بها فنبشت وأزيل ما فيها . ففي الصحيحين من حديث أنس    - رضي   [ ص: 302 ] الله عنه - : " فكان  فيه ما أقول لكم : قبور المشركين ، وفيه خرب ، وفيه نخل ، فأمر النبي -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - بقبور المشركين ، فنبشت ، ثم بالخرب فسويت ، وبالنخل  فقطع ، فصفوا النخل قبلة المسجد ، وجعلوا عضادتيه الحجارة   . . . . . " . الحديث . هذا لفظ  البخاري    . ولفظ مسلم  قريب منه بمعناه . فقبور المشركين لا حرمة لها    ; ولذلك أمر - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بنبشها وإزالة ما فيها . فصار الموضع  كأن لم يكن فيه قبر أصلا لإزالته بالكلية . وهو واضح كما ترى ا هـ . 

 والتحقيق الذي لا شك فيه : أنه لا يجوز البناء على القبور ولا تجصيصها . كما رواه مسلم  في صحيحه ، وغيره عن أبي الهياج الأسدي    : أن عليا     - رضي الله عنه - قال له : ألا أبعثك على ما بعثني عليه رسول الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - ; ألا تدع تمثالا إلا طمسته ، ولا قبرا مشرفا إلا سويته   " . 

 ولما ثبت في صحيح مسلم  وغيره أيضا عن جابر    - رضي الله عنه - قال : " نهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يجصص القبر ، وأن يقعد عليه ، وأن يبنى عليه   " . 

 فهذا النهي ثابت عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وقد قال : " وإذا نهيتكم عن شيء فاجتنبوه   " . وقال - جل وعلا - : وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا   . 

 وقد تبين مما ذكرنا حكم الصلاة في مواضع الخسف ، وفي المقبرة ، وإلى القبر ، وفي الحمام . 

 وأما أعطان الإبل : فقد ثبت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أيضا النهي عن الصلاة فيها ، فقد أخرج مسلم  في صحيحه من حديث  جابر بن سمرة    - رضي الله عنه - : أن  رجلا سأل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أأتوضأ من لحوم الغنم ؟ قال :  " إن شئت فتوضأ ، وإن شئت فلا توضأ " ، قال : أتوضأ من لحوم الإبل ؟ قال :  " نعم ; توضأ من لحوم الإبل " . قال : أصلي في مرابض الغنم ؟ قال : " نعم "  ، قال : أصلي في " مبارك الإبل " : قال " لا "   . هذا لفظ مسلم  في صحيحه . 

 وأخرج  الإمام أحمد   والترمذي  وصححه ،  وابن ماجه  من حديث  أبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " صلوا في مرابض الغنم ، ولا تصلوا في أعطان الإبل   " . 

 وأخرج  النسائي  ، والبيهقي  ،  وابن ماجه  ، من حديث  عبد الله بن مغفل    - رضي الله عنه - : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهى عن الصلاة في أعطان الإبل   . 

 وقال النووي  في ( شرح المهذب ) : إن الإسناد الذي أخرجه به البيهقي  حسن . وأخرج أبو داود  في سننه في ( باب الوضوء من لحوم الإبل ) ، وفي ( باب النهي عن الصلاة في مبارك   [ ص: 303 ] الإبل ) ، عن  البراء بن عازب    - رضي الله عنه - قال : سئل  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن الصلاة في مبارك الإبل ، فقال : " لا  تصلوا في مبارك الإبل ; فإنها من الشياطين " ، وسئل عن الصلاة في مرابض  الغنم ، فقال : " صلوا فيها ; فإنها بركة   " . 

 وأخرج  ابن ماجه  ، عن  عبد الله بن عمرو  ، عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : " صلوا في مراح الغنم ; ولا تصلوا في معاطن الإبل   " . 

 وأخرج  ابن ماجه  ، عن سبرة بن معبد الجهني    - رضي الله عنه - : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " لا يصلى في أعطان الإبل ، ويصلى في مراح الغنم   " . 

 وترجم  البخاري    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه لهذه المسألة ، فقال : ( باب الصلاة في مواضع الإبل ) ، ثم قال : حدثنا  صدقة بن الفضل  ، قال : أخبرنا  سليمان بن حيان  ، قال : حدثنا عبيد الله عن نافع  ، قال : رأيت  ابن عمر  يصلي إلى بعيره ، وقال : رأيت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يفعله   . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في الفتح في الكلام على هذه الترجمة ، التي لم يأت  البخاري  بحديث  يطابقها ما نصه : كأنه يشير إلى أن الأحاديث الواردة في التفرقة بين الإبل  والغنم ليست على شرطه ، ولكن لها طرق قوية ، منها حديث  جابر بن سمرة  عند مسلم  ، وحديث  البراء بن عازب  عند أبي داود  ، وحديث  أبي هريرة  عند الترمذي  ، وحديث  عبد الله بن مغفل  عند  النسائي  ، وحديث سبرة بن معبد  عند  ابن ماجه  ، وفي معظمها التعبير بمعاطن الإبل . ووقع في حديث  جابر بن سمرة  والبراء    : " مبارك الإبل " ، ومثله في حديث سليك  عند  الطبراني  ، وفي حديث سبرة  ، وكذا في حديث  أبي هريرة  عند الترمذي    : " أعطان الإبل " . وفي حديث  أسيد بن حضير  عند  الطبراني    : " مناخ الإبل " ، وفي حديث  عبد الله بن عمرو  ، عند أحمد    : " مرابد الإبل " فعبر المصنف بالمواضع لأنها أشمل ، والمعاطن أخص من المواضع ; لأن المعاطن مواضع إقامتها عند الماء خاصة . 

 وقد ذهب بعضهم إلى أن النهي خاص بالمعاطن دون غيرها من الأماكن التي تكون فيها الإبل . وقيل مأواها مطلقا ، نقله صاحب المغني عن أحمد    . ا هـ كلام ابن حجر    . 

 وقال  ابن حزم    : إن أحاديث النهي عن الصلاة في أعطان الإبل متواترة بنقل تواتر يوجب العلم . 

 فإذا علمت ذلك ; فاعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في صحة الصلاة في أعطان الإبل . 

 فذهبت جماعة من أهل العلم إلى أنها لا تصح فيها ، وهو الصحيح من مذهب الإمام أحمد  ، وعليه جل أصحابه . 

 [ ص: 304 ] قال  صاحب ( الإنصاف ) : هذا المذهب وعليه الأصحاب . وفي الفروع هو أشهر وأصح  في المذهب . وقال المصنف وغيره : هذا ظاهر المذهب وهو من المفردات . 

 وممن قال بهذا القول (  ابن حزم    ) . 

 وذهب جمهور أهل العلم إلى أن النهي للكراهة ، وأنه لو صلى فيها لصحت صلاته . وقد قدمنا كلام أهل الأصول في مثل هذه المسألة . 

 واعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في علة النهي عن الصلاة في أعطان الإبل   . 

 فقيل : لأنها خلقت من الشياطين ، كما تقدم في الحديث عن النبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - ، وهذا هو الصحيح في التعليل ; لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم  - قال : " لا تصلوا في مبارك الإبل ; فإنها خلقت من الشياطين    " ، وترتيبه كونها خلقت من الشياطين بالفاء على النهي ، يدل على أنه هو  علته كما تقرر في مبحث مسلك النص ، ومسلك الإيماء والتنبيه . 

 وقال جماعة من أهل العلم : معنى كونها : " خلقت من الشياطين " ، أنها ربما  نفرت وهو في الصلاة فتؤدي إلى قطع صلاته ، أو أذاه ، أو تشويش خاطره . وقد  قدمنا أن كل عات متمرد تسميه العرب شيطانا . والإبل إذا نفرت فهي عاتية  متمردة ، فتسميتها باسم الشياطين مطابق للغة العرب . 

 والعرب تقول : خلق من كذا للمبالغة ، كما يقولون : خلق هذا من الكرم ، ومنه قوله : خلق الإنسان من عجل   [ 21 \ 37 ] ، على أصح التفسيرين . 

 وعلى هذا فيفرق بين كون الإبل في معاطنها ، وبين غيبتها عنها ; إذ يؤمن نفورها حينئذ . 

 قال الشوكاني  في ( نيل الأوطار ) : ويرشد إلى صحة هذا حديث ابن مغفل  عند أحمد  بإسناد صحيح بلفظ : " لا تصلوا في أعطان الإبل ; فإنها خلقت من الجن ، ألا ترون إلى عيونها وهيئاتها إذا نفرت   " . 

 وقد يحتمل أن علة النهي أن يجاء بها إلى معاطنها بعد شروعه في الصلاة فيقطعها ، أو يستمر فيها مع شغل خاطره ، ا هــ كلام الشوكاني    . 

 ومن هذا التعليل المنصوص ; فهم العلماء القائلون بعدم بطلانها أنه : لما  كانت علة النهي ما ذكر ; دل ذلك على أن الصلاة إذا فعلها تامة أنها غير  باطلة . 

 [ ص: 305 ] وقيل : العلة أن أصحاب الإبل يتغوطون في مباركها بخلاف أهل الغنم . 

 وقيل : العلة أن الناقة تحيض ، والجمل يمني . 

 وكلها تعليلات لا معول عليها . والصحيح التعليل المنصوص عنه - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - بأنها خلقت من الشياطين . والعلم عند الله تعالى .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (151)
سُورَةُ الْحِجْرِ(12)
صـ 306 إلى صـ 310



تنبيه . 

 فإن قيل : ما حكم الصلاة في مبارك البقر ؟ . 

 فالجواب أن أكثر العلماء يقولون : إنها كمرابض الغنم . ولو قيل : إنها كمرابض الإبل ; لكان لذلك وجه . 

 قال ابن حجر    ( في فتح الباري ) : وقع في مسند أحمد  من حديث عبد الله بن عمر    : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يصلي في مرابض الغنم ، ولا يصلي في مرابض الإبل والبقر ، اهـ . قال : وسنده ضعيف . فلو ثبت لأفاد أن حكم البقر حكم الإبل . بخلاف ما ذكره ابن المنذر    : أن البقر في ذلك كالغنم . اهـ كلام ابن حجر    . 

 وما يقوله أبو داود    - رحمه الله - : من أن العمل بالحديث الضعيف خير من العمل بالرأي له وجه وجيه . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وأما الصلاة في المزبلة ، والمجزرة ، وقارعة الطريق ، وفوق ظهر بيت الله الحرام ، فدليل النهي عنها هو ما تقدم من حديث زيد بن جبيرة  ، عن  داود بن حصين  ، عن نافع  ، عن  ابن عمر  ، عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وقد قدمنا ما في إسناده من الكلام . 

 وأما الصلاة إلى جدار مرحاض عليه نجاسة ، فلما روي من النهي عن ذلك عن بعض الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - . 

 قال العلامة الشوكاني    - رحمه الله - في ( نيل الأوطار ) : وأما الصلاة إلى جدار مرحاض ; فلحديث  ابن عباس  في سبعة من الصحابة بلفظ : " نهى عن الصلاة في المسجد تجاهه حش   " ، أخرجه  ابن عدي    . قال العراقي  ولم يصح إسناده . 

 وروى  ابن أبي شيبة  في المصنف ، عن  عبد الله بن عمرو  ، قال : لا يصلى إلى الحش   . 

وعن علي  قال : لا يصلى تجاه حش   . 

 [ ص: 306 ] وعن إبراهيم    : كانوا يكرهون ثلاثة أشياء . . فذكر منها الحش . 

 وفي كراهة استقباله خلاف بين العلماء . اهـ كلام الشوكاني    . 

 والمراد بالحش - بضم الحاء وفتحها - بيت الخلاء . 

 وأما الصلاة في الكنيسة والبيعة   - والمراد بهما متعبدات اليهود  والنصارى    - ، فقد كرهها جماعة من أهل العلم . 

 قال النووي  في ( شرح المذهب ) : حكاه ابن المنذر  عن  عمر بن الخطاب  ،  وابن عباس  ، ومالك    - رضي الله عنهم - . 

 قال الشوكاني    : وقد رويت الكراهة أيضا عن الحسن    . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : الظاهر أن ما روي من ذلك عن عمر   وابن عباس  ليس على إطلاقه ، وإنما هو في الكنائس والبيع التي فيها الصور خاصة . ومما يدل على ذلك ما ذكره  البخاري    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه ، قال : ( باب الصلاة في البيعة ) ، وقال عمر    - رضي الله عنه - : " إنا لا ندخل كنائسكم من أجل التماثيل التي فيها الصور   " . وكان  ابن عباس  يصلي في البيعة إلا بيعة فيها تماثيل   . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في ( الفتح ) : إن الأثر الذي علقه  البخاري  عن عمر  ، وصله عبد الرزاق  من طريق  أسلم - مولى عمر    - . والأثر الذي علق عن  ابن عباس  ، وصله البغوي  في الجعديات . اهـ . 

 ومعلوم أن  البخاري  لا يعلق بصيغة الجزم إلا ما هو ثابت عنده . 

 ورخص في الصلاة في الكنيسة والبيعة جماعة من أهل العلم ، منهم : أبو موسى  ،  وعمر بن عبد العزيز  ،  والشعبي  ،  وعطاء بن أبي رباح  ،  وابن سيرين  ، والنخعي  ،  والأوزاعي  ، وغيرهم . 

 قال العلامة الشوكاني    - رحمه الله - : ولعل وجه الكراهة هو ما تقدم من اتخاذ قبور أنبيائهم وصلحائهم مساجد ; لأنه يصير جميع البيع والكنائس مظنة لذلك . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : ويحتمل أن تكون العلة أن الكنيسة والبيعة :  موضع يعصى الله فيه ويكفر به فيه ، فهي بقعة سخط وغضب . وأما النهي عن  الصلاة إلى التماثيل : فدليله ثابت في الصحيح . 

 [ ص: 307 ] فمن ذلك ما أخرجه  البخاري  في صحيحه ( في كتاب الصلاة ) ، قال : ( باب إن صلى في ثوب مصلب ، أو تصاوير : هل يفسد صلاته ؟ وما ينهى عن ذلك ، حدثنا  أبو معمر عبد الله بن عمرو  ، قال : حدثنا عبد الوارث  ، قال : حدثنا  عبد العزيز بن صهيب  ، عن أنس    : كان قرام لعائشة  سترت به جانب بيتها ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أميطي عنا قرامك هذا ; إنه لا تزال تصاويره تعرض في صلاتي   " . 

 وقال  البخاري  أيضا ( في كتاب اللباس ، باب كراهية اللباس في التصاوير ) : حدثنا عمران بن ميسرة  ، حدثنا عبد الوارث  ، حدثنا  عبد العزيز بن صهيب  ، عن أنس    - رضي الله عنه - ، قال : كان قرام لعائشة  سترت به جانب بيتها ، فقال لها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أميطي عني ; فإنه لا تزال تصاويره تعرض لي في صلاتي   " . 

 وقال مسلم  في صحيحه : حدثنا  محمد بن المثنى  ، حدثنا  محمد بن جعفر  ، حدثنا شعبة  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن القاسم  ، قال : سمعت القاسم  يحدث عن عائشة     : أنه كان لها ثوب فيه تصاوير ممدود إلى سهوة ، فكان النبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - يصلي إليه ، فقال : " أخريه عني " ، قالت : فأخرته فجعلته  وسائد   . 

 والثوب في هذه الرواية هو القرام المذكور ، والقرام - بالكسر - : ستر فيه رقم ونقوش ، أو الستر الرقيق ، ومنه قول لبيد  في معلقته يصف الهودج : 


**من كل محفوف يظل عصيه زوج عليه كلة وقرامها* *

 وقول الآخر يصف دارا : 


**على ظهر جرعاء العجوز كأنها     دوائر رقم في سراة قرام 
**

 والكلة في بيت لبيد    : هي القرام إذا خيط فصار كالبيت . 

 فهذه النصوص الصحيحة تدل على أنه لا تجوز الصلاة إلى التماثيل   . ومما يدل لذلك ما أخرجه الشيخان في صحيحيهما من حديث عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - : أن أم حبيبة   وأم سلمة  ذكرتا كنيسة رأينها بالحبشة  ،  فيها تصاوير لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقال رسول الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - : " إن أولئك إذا كان فيهم الرجل الصالح فمات ، بنوا على  قبره مسجدا ، وصوروا فيه تلك الصور ، أولئك شرار الخلق عند الله يوم  القيامة   " . اهـ . هذا لفظ مسلم  ، ولفظ  البخاري  قريب منه . اهـ . 

 أما بطلان صلاة من صلى إلى التماثيل ، ففيه اختلاف بين العلماء ، وقد أشار له   [ ص: 308 ]  البخاري  بقوله الذي قدمنا عنه ( باب إن صلى في ثوب مصلب ، أو تصاوير : هل تفسد صلاته ؟ ) الخ . 

 وقد قدمنا أن منشأ الخلاف في البطلان هو الاختلاف في انفكاك جهة النهي عن جهة الأمر . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وأما منع تصوير الحيوان ،  وتعذيب فاعليه يوم القيامة أشد العذاب ، وأمرهم بإحياء ما صوروا ، وكون  الملائكة لا تدخل محلا فيه صورة أو كلب ، فكله معروف ثابت عن رسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 وأما الصلاة في المكان المغصوب   : فإنها لا تجوز بإجماع المسلمين ; لأن اللبث فيها حرام في غير الصلاة ، فلأن يحرم في الصلاة أولى . 

 وذهب جمهور أهل العلم : إلى أنه لو صلى في أرض مغصوبة فصلاته صحيحة ; لانفكاك الجهة أنه آثم بغصبه ، مطيع بصلاته : كالمصلي بحرير . 

 وذهب  الإمام أحمد  في أصح الروايات عنه ، والجبائي  وغيره من المعتزلة     : إلى أنها باطلة ; لعدم انفكاك جهة الأمر عن جهة النهي كما قدمنا ، وقد  قدمنا أقوال عامة العلماء في هذه المسألة في أبيات مراقي السعود التي  استشهدنا بها . وأما النهي عن الصلاة إلى النائم والمتحدث   : فدليله ما أخرجه أبو داود  في سننه ، قال : ( باب الصلاة إلى المتحدثين والنيام ) ، حدثنا  عبد الله بن مسلمة القعنبي  ، حدثنا عبد الملك بن محمد بن أيمن  ، عن  عبد الله بن يعقوب بن إسحاق  ، عمن حدثه عن  محمد بن كعب القرظي  ، قال : قلت له - يعني  لعمر بن عبد العزيز    - : حدثني  عبد الله بن عباس    : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " لا تصلوا خلف النائم ولا المتحدث   " . اهـ . 

 وهذا الحديث لا يخفى ضعفه ; لأن الراوي في هذا الإسناد عن  محمد بن كعب  لا يدرى من هو كما ترى . 

 وقال  ابن ماجه  في سننه : حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، ثنا  زيد بن الحباب  ، حدثني أبو المقدام  ، عن  محمد بن كعب  ، عن  ابن عباس  ، قال : " نهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يصلى خلف المتحدث ، أو النائم   " . وإسناد  ابن ماجه  هذا لا يحتج به أيضا ; لأن الراوي فيه عن محمد بن كعب : أبو المقدام وهو هشام بن زياد بن أبي يزيد  ، وهو هشام بن أبي هشام  ، ويقال له أيضا : هشام بن أبي الوليد المدني  ، وهو لا يحتج بحديثه . قال فيه ابن حجر  في التقريب :   [ ص: 309 ] متروك . وقال في تهذيب التهذيب : قال عبد الله بن أحمد  ،  وأبو زرعة    : ضعيف الحديث . وقال  الدوري  عن  ابن معين    : ليس بثقة . وقال في موضع آخر : ضعيف ، ليس بشيء . وقال  البخاري    : يتكلمون فيه . وقال أبو داود    : غير ثقة . وقال الترمذي    : يضعف . وقال  النسائي  وعلي بن الجنيد الأزدي    : متروك الحديث . وقال  النسائي  أيضا : ضعيف . وقال  النسائي    : ليس بثقة ، ومرة : ليس بشيء . وقال أبو حاتم    : ضعيف الحديث ليس بالقوي ، وكان جارا لأبي الوليد  ، فلم يرو عنه ، وكان لا يرضاه . ويقال : إنه أخذ كتاب حفص المنقري  ، عن الحسن  فروى عن الحسن    . وعنده عن الحسن  أحاديث منكرة . 

 قلت : وقال  ابن حبان    : يروي الموضوعات عن الثقات : لا يجوز الاحتجاج به . وقال  الدارقطني    : ضعيف ، وترك  ابن المبارك  حديثه . وقال ابن سعد    : كان ضعيفا في الحديث . وقال  أبو بكر بن خزيمة    : لا يحتج بحديثه . وقال العجلي    : ضعيف . وقال  يعقوب بن سفيان    : ضعيف لا يفرح بحديثه . اهـ كلام ابن حجر    . وبه تعلم أن الصلاة إلى النائم والمتحدث لم يثبت النهي عنها من طريق صحيح . 

 وإذا علمت ذلك ، فاعلم أن الصلاة إلى النائم ثبت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه فعلها . قال  البخاري  في صحيحه ( باب الصلاة خلف النائم ) : حدثنا مسدد  ، قال : حدثنا يحيى  ، قال : حدثنا هشام  ، قال : حدثني أبي ، عن عائشة  قالت : كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يصلي وأنا راقدة معترضة على فراشه ، فإذا أراد أن يوتر أيقظني فأوترت   . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في الفتح : أورد فيه حديث عائشة  أيضا  من وجه آخر بلفظ آخر ; للإشارة إلى أنه قد يفرق مفرق بين كونها نائمة أو  يقظى . وكأنه أشار أيضا إلى تضعيف الحديث الوارد في النهي عن الصلاة إلى  النائم ، فقد أخرجه أبو داود   وابن ماجه  من حديث  ابن عباس    . اهـ . وقال أبو داود    : طرقه كلها واهية - يعني حديث  ابن عباس    - اهـ . 

 وفي الباب عن  ابن عمر  أخرجه  ابن عدي    . وعن  أبي هريرة  أخرجه  الطبراني  في الأوسط ، وهما واهيان أيضا . وكره مجاهد   وطاوس  ومالك  الصلاة  إلى النائم ; خشية أن يبدو منه ما يلهي المصلي عن صلاته ، وظاهر تصرف  المصنف : أن عدم الكراهة حيث يحصل الأمن من ذلك ، انتهى كلام ابن حجر  في ( فتح الباري ) . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : الذي يظهر - والله تعالى أعلم - أنه لم يثبت نص خاص في   [ ص: 310 ] النهي عن الصلاة إلى النائم والمتحدث ، ولكن ذلك لا ينافي أخذ الكراهة من عموم نصوص أخر ، كتعليل كراهة الصلاة إلى النائم بما ذكر من خشية أن يبدو منه ما يلهي المصلي عن صلاته ; لأن النائم لا يدري عن نفسه . 

 وكتعليل كراهة الصلاة إلى المتحدث   ; بأن الحديث يشوش على المصلي في صلاته ، - والله تعالى أعلم - . 

 وأما كراهة الصلاة في بطن الوادي   ; فيستدل لها بما جاء في بعض روايات حديث زيد بن جبيرة  المتقدم في المواضع التي نهي عن الصلاة فيها " وبطن الوادي " بدل " المقبرة " ، قال الشوكاني  قال الحافظ    : وهي زيادة باطلة لا تعرف . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : كراهة الصلاة في بطن الوادي مختصة بالوادي الذي حضر  فيه الشيطان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه ، فناموا عن صلاة الصبح  حتى طلعت الشمس . 

 وأمرهم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأن يتأخروا عن ذلك الموضع الذي حضرهم فيه الشيطان . 

 ويجاب عن هذا : بأن الشيطان يمكن أن يكون ذهب عن الوادي . - والله تعالى أعلم - . 

 وأما النهي عن الصلاة في مسجد الضرار ; فدليله قوله تعالى : لا تقم فيه أبدا   [ 9 \ 108 ] ، وقوله - جل وعلا - : والذين اتخذوا مسجدا ضرارا وكفرا وتفريقا بين المؤمنين وإرصادا لمن حارب الله ورسوله من قبل الآية [ 9 \ 107 ] . وقوله : أفمن أسس بنيانه على تقوى من الله ورضوان خير أم من أسس بنيانه على شفا جرف هار فانهار به في نار جهنم والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين لا يزال بنيانهم الذي بنوا ريبة في قلوبهم إلا أن تقطع قلوبهم الآية [ 9 \ 109 - 110 ] . فهذه الآيات تدل على التباعد عن موضع ذلك المسجد ، وعدم القيام فيه كما هو ظاهر . 

 وأما كراهة الصلاة إلى التنور   ; فلما رواه  ابن أبي شيبة  في المصنف ، عن  محمد بن سيرين    : أنه كره الصلاة إلى التنور ، وقال : هو بيت نار . 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (152)
سُورَةُ الْحِجْرِ(13)
صـ 311 إلى صـ 315



وظاهر صنيع  البخاري    : أن الصلاة إلى التنور عنده غير مكروهة ، وأن عرض النار على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في صلاته يدل على عدم الكراهة . قال  البخاري  في صحيحه ( باب من صلى وقدامه تنور أو نار ، أو شيء مما يعبد فأراد به الله ) ، وقال  الزهري    : أخبرني أنس  ، قال : قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " عرضت علي النار وأنا أصلي   " ، حدثنا  عبد الله بن مسلمة  ، عن مالك  ، عن  زيد بن أسلم  ، عن  عطاء بن يسار  ، عن  عبد الله بن عباس  ، قال : " انخسفت الشمس فصلى   [ ص: 311 ] رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ثم قال : " رأيت النار فلم أر منظرا كاليوم قط أفظع   " . اهـ . 

 وعرض النار عليه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو في صلاته ، دليل على عدم الكراهة ; لأنه لم يقطع . 

 وقد دل بعض الروايات الثابتة في الصحيح على أن النار عرضت عليه من جهة  وجهه ، لا من جهة اليمين ولا الشمال ، ففي بعض الروايات الصحيحة : أنهم  قالوا له بعد أن انصرف : يا رسول الله ، رأيناك تناولت شيئا في مقامك ، ثم  رأيناك تكعكعت - أي : تأخرت - إلى خلف ؟ وفي جوابه : أن ذلك بسبب كونه "  أري النار . . " إلخ . 

 فهذا هو حاصل كلام العلماء في الأماكن التي ورد نهي عن الصلاة فيها ، التي  لها مناسبة بآية الحجر التي نحن بصددها . والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : وآتيناهم آياتنا فكانوا عنها معرضين   . 

 ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه آتى أصحاب الحجر - وهم ثمود     - آياته فكانوا عنها معرضين . والإعراض : الصدود عن الشيء وعدم الالتفات  إليه . كأنه مشتق من العرض - بالضم - وهو الجانب ; لأن المعرض لا يولي وجهه  ، بل يثني عطفه ملتفتا صادا . 

 ولم يبين - جل وعلا - هنا شيئا من تلك الآيات التي آتاهم ، ولا كيفية  إعراضهم عنها ، ولكنه بين ذلك في مواضع أخر . فبين أن من أعظم الآيات التي  آتاهم : تلك الناقة التي أخرجها الله لهم . بل قال بعض العلماء : إن في  الناقة المذكورة آيات جمة    : كخروجها عشراء ، وبراء ، جوفاء من صخرة صماء ، وسرعة ولادتها عند  خروجها ، وعظمها حتى لم تشبهها ناقة ، وكثرة لبنها حتى يكفيهم جميعا ،  وكثرة شربها ; كما قال تعالى : لها شرب ولكم شرب يوم معلوم   [ 26 \ 155 ] ، وقال : ونبئهم أن الماء قسمة بينهم كل شرب محتضر   [ 54 \ 28 ] . 

 فإذا علمت ذلك ; فاعلم أن مما يبين قوله تعالى : وآتيناهم آياتنا   [ 15 \ 81 ] ، قوله : فأت بآية إن كنت من الصادقين قال هذه ناقة لها شرب ولكم شرب يوم معلوم   [ 26 \ 154 - 155 ] ، وقوله : قد جاءتكم بينة من ربكم هذه ناقة الله لكم آية فذروها تأكل في أرض الله ولا تمسوها بسوء الآية [ 7 \ 73 ] . وقوله : وآتينا ثمود الناقة مبصرة   [ 17 \ 59 ] . وقوله : إنا مرسلو الناقة فتنة لهم فارتقبهم واصطبر   [ 54 \ 27 ] ، وقوله : ويا قوم هذه ناقة الله لكم آية فذروها تأكل في أرض الله ولا تمسوها بسوء فيأخذكم عذاب قريب   [ 11 \ 64 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 [ ص: 312 ] وبين إعراض قوم صالح   عن تلك الآيات في مواضع كثيرة ; كقوله : فعقروا الناقة وعتوا عن أمر ربهم وقالوا ياصالح ائتنا بما تعدنا إن كنت من المرسلين   [ 7 \ 77 ] ، وقوله : فعقروها فقال تمتعوا في داركم ثلاثة أيام   . . . الآية [ 11 \ 65 ] . وقوله : كذبت ثمود بطغواها إذ انبعث أشقاها فقال لهم رسول الله ناقة الله وسقياها فكذبوه فعقروها فدمدم عليهم ربهم بذنبهم فسواها   . . . . [ 91 \ 11 - 14 ] ، وقوله : فنادوا صاحبهم فتعاطى فعقر   [ 54 \ 29 ] . وقوله : وآتينا ثمود الناقة مبصرة فظلموا بها   [ 17 \ 59 ] ، وقوله : قالوا إنما أنت من المسحرين ما أنت إلا بشر مثلنا الآية [ 26 \ 185 - 186 ] . إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : وكانوا ينحتون من الجبال بيوتا آمنين   . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أن أصحاب الحجر - وهم ثمود قوم صالح     - كانوا آمنين في أوطانهم ، وكانوا ينحتون الجبال بيوتا . 

 وأوضح هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ، كقوله تعالى : أتتركون في ما هاهنا آمنين في جنات وعيون وزروع ونخل طلعها هضيم وتنحتون من الجبال بيوتا فارهين   [ 26 \ 147 - 149 ] ، وقوله تعالى : واذكروا إذ جعلكم خلفاء من بعد عاد وبوأكم في الأرض تتخذون من سهولها قصورا وتنحتون الجبال بيوتا فاذكروا آلاء الله الآية [ 7 \ 74 ] ، وقوله : وثمود الذين جابوا الصخر بالواد   [ 89 \ 9 ] ، أي : قطعوا الصخر بنحته بيوتا .
قوله تعالى : وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما إلا بالحق   . 

 ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه ما خلق السماوات والأرض وما بينهما  إلا بالحق ; أي : ليدل بذلك على أنه المستحق لأن يعبد وحده ، وأنه يكلف  الخلق ويجازيهم على أعمالهم . 

 فدلت الآية على أنه لم يخلق عبثا ولا لعبا ولا باطلا . وقد أوضح ذلك في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله : وما خلقنا السماء والأرض وما بينهما باطلا ذلك ظن الذين كفروا فويل للذين كفروا من النار   [ 38 \ 27 ] ، وقوله ربنا ما خلقت هذا باطلا سبحانك فقنا عذاب النار   [ 3 \ 191 ] ، وقوله : وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق الآية [ 44 \ 38 - 39 ] ، وقوله : أفحسبتم أنما خلقناكم عبثا وأنكم إلينا لا ترجعون فتعالى الله الملك الحق لا إله إلا هو رب العرش الكريم ،   [ ص: 313 ]   [ 23 \ 115 - 116 ] ، وقوله : ولله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض ليجزي الذين أساءوا بما عملوا ويجزي الذين أحسنوا بالحسنى   [ 53 \ 31 ] ، وقوله : أيحسب الإنسان أن يترك سدى ألم يك نطفة من مني يمنى   [ 75 \ 36 - 37 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : وإن الساعة لآتية   . 

 ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الساعة آتية ، وأكد ذلك بحرف التوكيد  الذي هو " إن " ، وبلام الابتداء التي تزحلقها إن المكسورة عن المبتدأ إلى  الخبر . وذلك يدل على أمرين : 

 أحدهما : إتيان الساعة لا محالة . 

 والثاني : أن إتيانها أنكره الكفار ; لأن تعدد التوكيد يدل على إنكار الخبر ، كما تقرر في فن المعاني . 

 وأوضح هذين الأمرين في آيات أخر . فبين أن الساعة آتية لا محالة في مواضع كثيرة ; كقوله : إن الساعة آتية أكاد أخفيها   [ 20 \ 15 ] ، وقوله : وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها وأن الله يبعث من في القبور   [ 22 \ 7 ] ، وقوله : إن زلزلة الساعة شيء عظيم يوم ترونها تذهل كل مرضعة عما أرضعت وتضع كل ذات حمل حملها   . . . . الآية [ 22 \ 1 - 2 ] ، وقوله : وإذا قيل إن وعد الله حق والساعة لا ريب فيها قلتم ما ندري ما الساعة الآية [ 45 \ 32 ] ، وقوله : ويوم تقوم الساعة يبلس المجرمون   [ 30 \ 12 ] ، وقوله : ويوم تقوم الساعة يقسم المجرمون ما لبثوا غير ساعة   [ 30 \ 55 ] ، وقوله : قل إنما علمها عند ربي لا يجليها لوقتها إلا هو ثقلت في السماوات والأرض لا تأتيكم إلا بغتة   [ 7 \ 178 ] ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا . 

 وبين - جل وعلا - إنكار الكفار لها في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : وقال الذين كفروا لا تأتينا الساعة قل بلى وربي لتأتينكم   [ 34 \ 3 ] ، وقوله : زعم الذين كفروا أن لن يبعثوا   [ 64 \ 7 ] ، وقوله : إن هؤلاء ليقولون إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى وما نحن بمنشرين   [ 44 \ 34 - 35 ] ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا .
قوله تعالى : فاصفح الصفح الجميل   . 

 أمر الله - جل وعلا - نبيه - عليه الصلاة والسلام - في هذه الآية الكريمة أن يصفح عمن أساء الصفح الجميل ; أي : بالحلم والإغضاء . وقال علي   وابن عباس    : الصفح الجميل : الرضا بغير عتاب   . وأمره صلى الله عليه وسلم يشمل حكمة الأمة ; لأنه قدوتهم والمشرع لهم . 

 وبين تعالى ذلك المعنى في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : فاصفح عنهم وقل سلام فسوف يعلمون   [ 43 \ 89 ] ،   [ ص: 314 ] وقوله : وإذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما   [ 25 \ 63 ] ، وقوله : وإذا سمعوا اللغو أعرضوا عنه وقالوا لنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم سلام عليكم لا نبتغي الجاهلين   [ 28 \ 55 ] ، وقوله : فاعفوا واصفحوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره   . . . . الآية [ 2 \ 109 ] . إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : هذا الأمر بالصفح منسوخ بآيات السيف . وقيل : هو غير  منسوخ . والمراد به حسن المخالفة ، وهي : المعاملة بحسن الخلق . 

 قال الجوهري  في صحاحه : والخلق : السجية ، يقال : خالص المؤمن ، وخالق الفاجر .
قوله تعالى : فاصفح الصفح الجميل   . 

 أمر الله - جل وعلا - نبيه - عليه الصلاة والسلام - في هذه الآية الكريمة أن يصفح عمن أساء الصفح الجميل ; أي : بالحلم والإغضاء . وقال علي   وابن عباس    : الصفح الجميل : الرضا بغير عتاب   . وأمره صلى الله عليه وسلم يشمل حكمة الأمة ; لأنه قدوتهم والمشرع لهم . 

 وبين تعالى ذلك المعنى في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : فاصفح عنهم وقل سلام فسوف يعلمون   [ 43 \ 89 ] ،   [ ص: 314 ] وقوله : وإذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما   [ 25 \ 63 ] ، وقوله : وإذا سمعوا اللغو أعرضوا عنه وقالوا لنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم سلام عليكم لا نبتغي الجاهلين   [ 28 \ 55 ] ، وقوله : فاعفوا واصفحوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره   . . . . الآية [ 2 \ 109 ] . إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : هذا الأمر بالصفح منسوخ بآيات السيف . وقيل : هو غير  منسوخ . والمراد به حسن المخالفة ، وهي : المعاملة بحسن الخلق . 

 قال الجوهري  في صحاحه : والخلق : السجية ، يقال : خالص المؤمن ، وخالق الفاجر .
قوله تعالى : إن ربك هو الخلاق العليم   . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه الخلاق العليم . والخلاق والعليم : كلاهما صيغة مبالغة . 

 والآية تشير إلى أنه لا يمكن أن يتصف الخلاق بكونه خلاقا إلا وهو عليم بكل  شيء ، لا يخفى عليه شيء ، إذ الجاهل بالشيء لا يمكنه أن يخلقه . 

 وأوضح هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله تعالى : قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم   [ 36 \ 79 ] ، وقوله : ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير   [ 67 \ 14 ] ، وقوله : ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهو بكل شيء عليم   [ 2 \ 29 ] ، وقوله : الله الذي خلق سبع سماوات ومن الأرض مثلهن يتنزل الأمر بينهن لتعلموا أن الله على كل شيء قدير وأن الله قد أحاط بكل شيء علما   [ 65 \ 12 ] ، وقوله تعالى مجيبا للكفار لما أنكروا البعث وقالوا : أئذا متنا وكنا ترابا ذلك رجع بعيد   [ 50 \ 3 ] ، مبينا أن العالم بما تمزق في الأرض من أجسادهم قادر على إحيائهم : قد علمنا ما تنقص الأرض منهم وعندنا كتاب حفيظ   [ 50 \ 4 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : ولقد آتيناك سبعا من المثاني والقرآن العظيم ،  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه أتى نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  سبعا من المثاني والقرآن العظيم ، ولم يبين هنا المراد بذلك . 

 وقد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك : أن الآية الكريمة إن كان لها  بيان في كتاب الله غير واف بالمقصود ، أننا نتمم ذلك البيان من السنة ،  فنبين الكتاب بالسنة من حيث إنها بيان للقرآن المبين باسم الفاعل . فإذا  علمت ذلك ; فاعلم أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بين في الحديث الصحيح :  أن المراد بالسبع المثاني والقرآن العظيم في هذه الآية الكريمة : هو فاتحة  الكتاب . ففاتحة الكتاب مبينة للمراد بالسبع المثاني والقرآن العظيم ،  وإنما بينت ذلك   [ ص: 315 ] بإيضاح النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لذلك في الحديث الصحيح . 

 قال  البخاري  في صحيحه في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : حدثني  محمد بن بشار  ، حدثنا  غندر  ، حدثنا شعبة  ، عن خبيب بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن  حفص بن عاصم  ، عن أبي سعيد بن المعلى  ،  قال : مر بي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأنا أصلي ، فدعاني فلم آته حتى  صليت ، ثم أتيت فقال : " ما منعك أن تأتيني ؟ " فقلت : كنت أصلي . فقال : "  ألم يقل الله : ياأيها الذين آمنوا استجيبوا لله وللرسول   [ 8 \ 24 ] ، ثم قال : ألا أعلمك أعظم سورة في القرآن قبل أن أخرج من المسجد ، فذهب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ليخرج ، فذكرته ، فقال : الحمد لله رب العالمين   [ 1 \ 2 ] ، هي السبع المثاني ، والقرآن العظيم الذي أوتيته "   . حدثنا آدم  ، حدثنا ابن أبي ذئب  ، حدثنا  سعيد المقبري  ، عن  أبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " أم القرآن هي السبع المثاني ، والقرآن العظيم " . 

 فهذا نص صحيح من النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن المراد بالسبع المثاني والقرآن العظيم    : فاتحة الكتاب ، وبه تعلم أن قول من قال : إنها السبع الطوال ، غير صحيح  ، إذ لا كلام لأحد معه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ومما يدل على عدم صحة ذلك  القول : أن آية الحجر هذه مكية ، وأن السبع الطوال ما أنزلت إلا بالمدينة    . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وقيل لها : " مثاني " ; لأنها تثنى قراءتها في الصلاة . 

 وقيل لها : " سبع " ; لأنها سبع آيات . 

 وقيل لها : " القرآن العظيم " ; لأنها هي أعظم سورة ; كما ثبت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الحديث الصحيح المذكور آنفا . 

 وإنما عطف القرآن العظيم على السبع المثاني ، مع أن المراد بهما واحد وهو  الفاتحة ; لما علم في اللغة العربية : من أن الشيء الواحد إذا ذكر بصفتين  مختلفتين جاز عطف إحداهما على الأخرى ، تنزيلا لتغاير الصفات منزلة تغاير  الذوات . ومنه قوله تعالى : سبح اسم ربك الأعلى الذي خلق فسوى والذي قدر فهدى والذي أخرج المرعى   [ 87 \ 4 ] ، وقول الشاعر : 


**إلى الملك القرم وابن الهمام وليث الكتيبة في المزدحم . 
***
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (153)
سُورَةُ الْحِجْرِ(14)
صـ 316 إلى صـ 320



قوله تعالى : لا تمدن عينيك إلى ما متعنا به أزواجا منهم   . 

 لما بين تعالى أنه آتى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - السبع المثاني والقرآن العظيم ، وذلك أكبر نصيب ، وأعظم حظ عند الله تعالى ،   [ ص: 316 ] نهاه  أن يمد عينيه إلى متاع الحياة الدنيا الذي متع به الكفار ; لأن من أعطاه  ربه - جل وعلا - النصيب الأكبر والحظ الأوفر ، لا ينبغي له أن ينظر إلى  النصيب الأحقر الأخس ، ولا سيما إذا كان صاحبه إنما أعطيه لأجل الفتنة  والاختبار . وأوضح هذا المعنى في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله في ( طه ) : فاصبر على ما يقولون وسبح بحمد ربك قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل غروبها ومن آناء الليل فسبح وأطراف النهار لعلك ترضى ولا تمدن عينيك إلى ما متعنا به أزواجا منهم زهرة الحياة الدنيا لنفتنهم فيه ورزق ربك خير وأبقىوأمر أهلك بالصلاة واصطبر عليها لا نسألك رزقا نحن نرزقك والعاقبة للتقوى   [ 20 \ 130 - 132 ] ، والمراد بالأزواج هنا : الأصناف من الذين متعهم الله بالدنيا .
قوله تعالى : ولا تحزن عليهم   . 

 الصحيح في معنى هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الله نهى نبيه - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - عن الحزن على الكفار إذا امتنعوا من قبول الإسلام . ويدل لذلك كثرة  ورود هذا المعنى في القرآن العظيم . كقوله : ولا تحزن عليهم ولا تك في ضيق مما يمكرون   [ 16 \ 127 ] ، وقوله : فلا تذهب نفسك عليهم حسرات   [ 35 \ 8 ] ، وقوله : لعلك باخع نفسك ألا يكونوا مؤمنين ، وقوله : فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا   [ 18 \ 6 ] ، وقوله : وليزيدن كثيرا منهم ما أنزل إليك من ربك طغيانا وكفرا فلا تأس على القوم الكافرين   [ 5 \ 68 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 والمعنى : قد بلغت ولست مسئولا عن شقاوتهم إذا امتنعوا من الإيمان ، فإنما  عليك البلاغ وعلينا الحساب ، فلا تحزن عليهم إذا كانوا أشقياء .
قوله تعالى : واخفض جناحك للمؤمنين   . 

 أمر الله - جل وعلا - نبيه في هذه الآية الكريمة بخفض جناحه للمؤمنين . وخفض الجناح كناية عن لين الجانب والتواضع ، ومنه قول الشاعر : 


**وأنت الشهير بخفض الجناح فلا تك في رفعه أجدلا* *

 وبين هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ; كقوله في " الشعراء " : واخفض جناحك لمن اتبعك من المؤمنين   [ 26 \ 215 ] ، وكقوله : فبما رحمة من الله لنت لهم ولو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك فاعف عنهم واستغفر لهم وشاورهم في الأمر   [ 3 \ 159 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 [ ص: 317 ] ويفهم من دليل خطاب الآية الكريمة - أعني مفهوم مخالفتها - أن غير المؤمنين لا يخفض لهم الجناح ، بل يعاملون بالشدة والغلظة . 

 وقد بين تعالى هذا المفهوم في مواضع أخر . كقوله تعالى : ياأيها النبي جاهد الكفار والمنافقين واغلظ عليهم   [ 9 \ 73 و 66 \ 9 ] ، وقوله : أشداء على الكفار رحماء بينهم   [ 48 \ 29 ] ، وقوله : أذلة على المؤمنين أعزة على الكافرين   [ 5 \ 54 ] ، كما قدمناه في " المائدة " .
قوله تعالى : كما أنزلنا على المقتسمين   . 

 في المراد بالمقتسمين أقوال للعلماء معروفة ، وكل واحد منها يشهد له قرآن ، إلا أن في الآية الكريمة قرينة تضعف بعض تلك الأقوال : 

 الأول : أن المراد بالمقتسمين : الذين يحلفون على تكذيب الرسل ومخالفتهم ،  وعلى هذا القول ; فالاقتسام افتعال من القسم بمعنى اليمين ، وهو بمعنى  التقاسم . 

 ومن الآيات التي ترشد لهذا الوجه قوله تعالى عن قوم صالح     : قالوا تقاسموا بالله لنبيتنه وأهله الآية [ 27 \ 49 ] ، أي : نقتلهم ليلا ، وقوله : وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم لا يبعث الله من يموت   [ 16 \ 38 ] ، وقوله : أولم تكونوا أقسمتم من قبل ما لكم من زوال   [ 14 \ 44 ] ، وقوله : أهؤلاء الذين أقسمتم لا ينالهم الله برحمة   [ 7 \ 49 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . فكأنهم كانوا لا يكذبون بشيء إلا أقسموا عليه ; فسموا مقتسمين . 

 القول الثاني : أن المراد بالمقتسمين : اليهود  والنصارى    . وإنما وصفوا بأنهم مقتسمون ; لأنهم اقتسموا كتبهم فآمنوا ببعضها وكفروا ببعضها . 

 ويدل لهذا القول قوله تعالى : أفتؤمنون ببعض الكتاب وتكفرون ببعض الآية [ 2 \ 85 ] ، وقوله : ويقولون نؤمن ببعض ونكفر ببعض الآية [ 4 \ 150 ] . 

 القول الثالث : أن المراد بالمقتسمين : جماعة من كفار مكة  اقتسموا  القرآن بأقوالهم الكاذبة ; فقال بعضهم : هو شعر . وقال بعضهم : هو سحر .  وقال بعضهم : كهانة . وقال بعضهم : أساطير الأولين ، وقال بعضهم : اختلقه  محمد ، - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 وهذا القول تدل له الآيات الدالة على أنهم قالوا في القرآن تلك الأقوال المفتراة   [ ص: 318 ] الكاذبة ، كقوله تعالى : وما هو بقول شاعر قليلا ما تؤمنون ولا بقول كاهن قليلا ما تذكرون   [ 69 \ 41 - 42 ] ، وقوله : فقال إن هذا إلا سحر يؤثر   [ 74 \ 24 ] ، وقوله : إن هذا إلا اختلاق   [ 38 \ 7 ] ، وقوله : وإذا قيل لهم ماذا أنزل ربكم قالوا أساطير الأولين   [ 16 \ 24 ] ، وقوله : وقالوا أساطير الأولين اكتتبها فهي تملى عليه بكرة وأصيلا    [ 25 \ 5 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . والقرينة في الآية الكريمة تؤيد هذا  القول الثالث ، ولا تنافي الثاني بخلاف الأول ; لأن قوله : الذين جعلوا القرآن عضين   [ 15 \ 91 ] أظهر في القول الثالث ; لجعلهم له أعضاء متفرقة بحسب اختلاف أقوالهم الكاذبة ، كقولهم : شعر ، سحر ، كهانة ، إلخ . 

 وعلى أنهم أهل الكتاب : فالمراد بالقرآن كتبهم التي جزؤوها ، فآمنوا  ببعضها وكفروا ببعضها ، أو القرآن ; لأنهم آمنوا بما وافق هواههم منه  وكفروا بغيره . 

 وقوله عضين    [ 15 \ 91 ] جمع عضة ، وهي العضو من الشيء ، أي : جعلوه أعضاء متفرقة .  واللام المحذوفة أصلها واو . قال بعض العلماء : اللام المحذوفة أصلها هاء ،  وعليه فأصل العضة عضهة . والعضه : السحر ; فعلى هذا القول فالمعنى : جعلوا  القرآن سحرا ; كقوله : إن هذا إلا سحر يؤثر   [ 74 \ 24 ] ، وقوله : قالوا سحران تظاهرا   [ 28 \ 48 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 والعرب تسمي الساحر عاضها ، والساحرة عاضهة . والسحر عضها . ويقال : إن ذلك لغة قريش    . ومنه قول الشاعر : 


**أعوذ بربي من النافثا ت في عقد العاضه المعضه .* *

 تنبيه . 

 فإن قيل : بم تتعلق الكاف في قوله : كما أنزلنا على المقتسمين ؟ [ 15 \ 90 ] . 

 فالجواب : ما ذكره  الزمخشري  في كشافه ، قال : فإن قلت بم تعلق قوله : كما أنزلنا ؟ قلت : فيه وجهان : أحدهما أن يتعلق بقوله : ولقد آتيناك    [ 15 \ 87 ] ، أي : أنزلنا عليك مثل ما أنزلنا على أهل الكتاب ، وهم  المقتسمون الذين جعلوا القرآن عضين ، حيث قالوا بعنادهم وعدوانهم : بعضه حق  موافق للتوراة والإنجيل ، وبعضه باطل مخالف لهما ، فاقتسموه إلى حق وباطل  وعضوه . وقيل : كانوا يستهزئون به فيقول   [ ص: 319 ] بعضهم : " سورة البقرة " لي ، ويقول الآخر : " سورة آل عمران " لي ، إلى أن قال : الوجه الثاني : أن يتعلق بقوله : وقل إني أنا النذير المبين   [ 15 \ 89 ] ، أي : وأنذر قريشا  مثل ما أنزلناه من العذاب على المقتسمين ( يعني اليهود    ) ، وهو ما جرى على قريظة  والنضير    . جعل المتوقع بمنزلة الواقع وهو من الإعجاز ; لأنه إخبار بما سيكون وقد كان ، انتهى محل الغرض من كلام صاحب الكشاف . 

 ونقل كلامه بتمامه أبو حيان  في " البحر المحيط " ثم قال أبو حيان    : 

 أما الوجه الأول وهو تعلق : كما [ 15 \ 90 ] ب : أتيناك [ 15 \ 87 ] ، فذكره أبو البقاء  على  تقدير ، وهو أن يكون في موضع نصب نعتا لمصدر محذوف تقديره : آتيناك سبعا  من المثاني إيتاء كما أنزلنا ، أو إنزالا كما أنزلنا ; لأن " آتيناك "  بمعنى : أنزلنا عليك .
قوله تعالى : فاصدع بما تؤمر   . 

 أي : فاجهر به وأظهره من قولهم : صدع بالحجة ; إذا تكلم بها جهارا ، كقولك : صرح بها . 

 وهذه الآية الكريمة أمر الله فيها نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بتبليغ ما  أمر به علنا في غير خفاء ولا مواربة . وأوضح هذا المعنى في مواضع كثيرة ،  كقوله : ياأيها الرسول بلغ ما أنزل إليك من ربك   [ 5 \ 67 ] . 

 وقد شهد له تعالى بأنه امتثل ذلك الأمر فبلغ على أكمل وجه في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم   [ 5 \ 3 ] ، وقوله : فتول عنهم فما أنت بملوم   [ 51 \ 54 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 تنبيه . 

 قوله : فاصدع [ 15 \ 94 ] ، قال بعض العلماء : أصله من الصدع بمعنى  الإظهار ، ومنه قولهم : انصدع الصبح : انشق عنه الليل . والصديع : الفجر  لانصداعه ، ومنه قول عمرو بن معديكرب    : 


**ترى السرحان مفترشا يديه كأن بياض لبته صديع* *

 أي : فجر ، والمعنى على هذا القول : أظهر ما تؤمر به ، وبلغه علنا على  رءوس الأشهاد ، وتقول العرب : صدعت الشيء : أظهرته . ومنه قول أبي ذؤيب    : 

 [ ص: 320 ] 
**وكأنهن ربابة وكأنه يسر     يفيض على القداح ويصدع 
**

 قاله صاحب اللسان . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : أصله من الصدع بمعنى التفريق والشق في الشيء الصلب : كالزجاج والحائط . ومنه بمعنى التفريق : قوله تعالى : من قبل أن يأتي يوم لا مرد له من الله يومئذ يصدعون   [ 30 \ 43 ] ، أي : يتفرقون ، فريق في الجنة وفريق في السعير ; بدليل قوله تعالى : ويوم تقوم الساعة يومئذ يتفرقون   [ 30 \ 14 ] ومنه قول غيلان ذي الرمة    : عشية قلبي في المقيم صديعه وراح جناب الظاعنين صديع 

 يعني : أن قلبه افترق إلى جزءين : جزء في المقيم ، وجزء في الظاعنين . 

 وعلى هذا القول : فاصدع بما تؤمر [ 15 \ 94 ] ، أي : فرق بين الحق والباطل  بما أمرك الله بتبليغه . وقوله : بما تؤمر يحتمل أن تكون ( ما ) موصولة .  ويحتمل أن تكون مصدرية ، بناء على جواز سبك المصدر من أن والفعل المبني  للمفعول ، ومنع ذلك جماعة من علماء العربية . قال أبو حيان  في ( البحر ) : والصحيح أن ذلك لا يجوز .
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (154)
سُورَةُ الْحِجْرِ(15)
صـ 321 إلى صـ 325



قوله تعالى : وأعرض عن المشركين   . 

 في هذه الآية الكريمة قولان معروفان للعلماء : 

 أحدهما : أن معنى : وأعرض عن المشركين ، أي : لا تبال بتكذيبهم واستهزائهم ، ولا يصعب عليك ذلك . فالله حافظك منهم . 

 والآية على هذا التأويل معناها : ( فاصدع بما تؤمر   ) أي : بلغ رسالة ربك ، ( وأعرض عن المشركين   ) ، أي : لا تبال بهم ولا تخشهم . وهذا المعنى كقوله تعالى : ياأيها الرسول بلغ ما أنزل إليك من ربك وإن لم تفعل فما بلغت رسالته والله يعصمك من الناس   [ 5 \ 67 ] . 

 الوجه الثاني وهو الظاهر في معنى الآية : أنه كان في أول الأمر مأمورا  بالإعراض عن المشركين ، ثم نسخ ذلك بآيات السيف . ومن الآيات الدالة على  ذلك قوله تعالى : اتبع ما أوحي إليك من ربك لا إله إلا هو وأعرض عن المشركين   [ 6 \ 106 ] ، وقوله : فأعرض عنهم وانتظر إنهم منتظرون   [ 32 \ 30 ] ، وقوله : فأعرض عن من تولى عن ذكرنا ولم يرد إلا الحياة الدنيا   [ 53 \ 29 ] ، وقوله : ولا تطع الكافرين والمنافقين ودع أذاهم   [ 33 \ 48 ]   [ ص: 321 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : إنا كفيناك المستهزئين   . 

 بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه كفى نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المستهزئين الذين كانوا يستهزئون به وهم قوم من قريش    . وذكر في مواضع أخر أنه كفاه غيرهم . كقوله في أهل الكتاب : فسيكفيكهم الله الآية [ 2 \ 137 ] ، وقوله : أليس الله بكاف عبده   . . . . الآية [ 39 \ 36 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 والمستهزئون المذكورون هم : الوليد بن المغيرة  ، والعاص بن وائل ،  والحارث بن قيس السهمي  ، والأسود بن عبد يغوث  ، والأسود بن المطلب    . 

 والآفات التي كانت سبب هلاكهم مشهورة في التاريخ .
قوله تعالى : ولقد نعلم أنك يضيق صدرك بما يقولون   . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه يعلم أن نبيه - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - يضيق صدره بما يقول الكفار فيه من : الطعن ، والتكذيب ، والطعن في  القرآن . وأوضح هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : قد نعلم إنه ليحزنك الذي يقولون   [ 6 \ 33 ] ، وقوله : فلعلك تارك بعض ما يوحى إليك وضائق به صدرك أن يقولوا لولا أنزل عليه كنز أو جاء معه ملك   [ 11 \ 12 ] ، وقوله : فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا   [ 18 \ 6 ] ، وقوله : لعلك باخع نفسك ألا يكونوا مؤمنين   [ 26 \ 3 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وقد قدمنا شيئا من ذلك من " الأنعام " .
قوله تعالى : فسبح بحمد ربك وكن من الساجدين   . 

 أمر - جل وعلا - نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذه الآية بأمرين : أحدهما قوله : فسبح بحمد ربك   [ 15 \ 98 ] ، والثاني قوله : وكن من الساجدين   [ 15 \ 98 ] . 

 وقد كرر تعالى في كتابه الأمر بالشيئين المذكورين في هذه الآية الكريمة ، كقوله في الأول : فسبح بحمد ربك واستغفره إنه كان توابا   [ 110 \ 3 ] ، وقوله : فاصبر على ما يقولون وسبح بحمد ربك قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل غروبها   [ 20 \ 130 ] ، وقوله : فاصبر إن وعد الله حق واستغفر لذنبك وسبح بحمد ربك بالعشي والإبكار   [ 40 \ 55 ] ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة . 

وأصل التسبيح في اللغة   : الإبعاد عن السوء . ومعناه في عرف الشرع : تنزيه الله   [ ص: 322 ]   - جل وعلا - عن كل ما لا يليق بجلاله وكماله . ومعنى : " سبح " : نزه ربك - جل وعلا - عن كل ما لا يليق بكماله وجلاله . وقوله بحمد ربك ، أي في حال كونك متلبسا بحمد ربك ، أي : بالثناء عليه بجميع ما هو أهله من صفات الكمال والجلال ; لأن لفظة : بحمد ربك أضيفت  إلى معرفة فتعم جميع المحامد من كل وصف كمال وجلال ثابت لله - جل وعلا - .  فتستغرق الآية الكريمة الثناء بكل كمال ; لأن الكمال يكون بأمرين : 

 أحدهما : التخلي عن الرذائل ، والتنزه عما لا يليق ، وهذا معنى التسبيح . 

 والثاني التحلي بالفضائل والاتصاف بصفات الكمال ، وهذا معنى الحمد ، فتم الثناء بكل كمال . 

 ولأجل هذا المعنى ثبت في الصحيح عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : ( ( كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ، ثقيلتان في الميزان ، حبيبتان إلى الرحمن : سبحان الله وبحمده ، سبحان الله العظيم   ) ) ، وكقوله في الثاني وهو السجود : كلا لا تطعه واسجد واقترب   [ 96 \ 19 ] ، وقوله : ومن الليل فاسجد له وسبحه ليلا طويلا   [ 76 \ 26 ] ، وقوله : واسجدوا لله الذي خلقهن إن كنتم إياه تعبدون   [ 41 \ 37 ] ، ويكثر في القرآن العظيم إطلاق التسبيح على الصلاة . 

 وقالت جماعة من العلماء : المراد بقوله : فسبح بحمد ربك   [ 15 \ 98 ] ، أي : صل له ، وعليه فقوله : وكن من الساجدين ، من عطف الخاص على العام ، والصلاة تتضمن غاية التنزيه ومنتهى التقديس . وعلى كل حال فالمراد بقوله : وكن من الساجدين ،  أي : من المصلين ، سواء قلنا إن المراد بالتسبيح الصلاة ، أو أعم منها من  تنزيه الله عما لا يليق به ; ولأجل كون المراد بالسجود الصلاة لم يكن هذا  الموضع محل سجدة عند جمهور العلماء ، خلافا لمن زعم أنه موضع سجود . 

 قال القرطبي  في تفسيره : قال ابن العربي    : ظن بعض الناس أن المراد بالأمر هنا السجود نفسه ، فرأى هذا الموضع محل سجود في القرآن ، وقد شاهدت الإمام بمحراب زكريا  من البيت المقدس    - طهره الله - يسجد في هذا الموضع ، وسجدت معه فيه ، ولم يره جماهير العلماء . 

 قلت : قد ذكر  أبو بكر النقاش    : أن هاهنا سجدة عند أبي حذيفة  ويمان بن رئاب  ، ورأى أنها واجبة . انتهى كلام القرطبي    . 

 وقد تقدم معنى السجود في سورة ( ( الرعد ) ) ، وعلى أن المراد بالتسبيح  الصلاة ; فالمسوغ لهذا الإطناب الذي هو عطف الخاص على العام هو أهمية  السجود ; لأن أقرب   [ ص: 323 ] ما يكون العبد من ربه في حال كونه في السجود . 

 قال مسلم  في صحيحه : وحدثنا  هارون بن معروف  ، وعمرو بن سواد  ، قالا : حدثنا  عبد الله بن وهب  ، عن  عمرو بن الحارث  ، عن  عمارة بن غزية  ، عن  سمي مولى أبي بكر  ، أنه سمع  أبا صالح ذكوان  يحدث عن  أبي هريرة    : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " أقرب ما يكون العبد من ربه وهو ساجد ; فأكثروا الدعاء "   . 

 تنبيه 

 اعلم أن ترتيبه - جل وعلا - الأمر بالتسبيح والسجود على ضيق صدره - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بسبب ما يقولون له من السوء ، دليل على أن الصلاة والتسبيح سبب لزوال ذلك المكروه ; ولذا كان - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا حزبه أمر بادر إلى الصلاة . وقال تعالى : واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة الآية [ 2 \ 45 ] . 

 ويؤيد هذا ما رواه الإمام أحمد  ، وأبو داود  ،  والنسائي  ، من حديث نعيم بن همار    - رضي الله عنه - : أنه سمع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " قال الله تعالى : يا ابن آدم  ، لا تعجز عن أربع ركعات من أول النهار أكفك آخره " ، فينبغي للمسلم إذا أصابه مكروه ; أن يفزع إلى الله تعالى بأنواع الطاعات من صلاة وغيرها .
قوله تعالى : واعبد ربك 

   . أمر الله - جل وعلا - نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأن يعبد ربه ، أي :  يتقرب له على وجه الذل والخضوع والمحبة ، بما أمر أن يتقرب له به من جميع  الطاعات على الوجه المشروع . وجل القرآن في تحقيق هذا الأمر الذي هو حظ  الإثبات من لا إله إلا الله ، مع حظ النفي منها . وقد بين القرآن أن هذا لا  ينفع إلا مع تحقيق الجزء الثاني من كلمة التوحيد ، الذي هو حظ النفي منها ، وهو خلع جميع المعبودات سوى الله تعالى في جميع أنواع العبادات ; قال تعالى : فاعبده وتوكل عليه   [ 11 \ 123 ] ، وقال فاعبده واصطبر لعبادته   [ 19 \ 65 ] ، وقال : واعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به شيئا   [ 4 \ 36 ] ، وقال فمن يكفر بالطاغوت ويؤمن بالله فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى   [ 2 \ 256 ] ، وقال : وما يؤمن أكثرهم بالله إلا وهم مشركون   [ 12 \ 106 ] ، والآيات في مثل ذلك كثيرة جدا . 
قوله تعالى : حتى يأتيك اليقين   . 

 قالت جماعة من أهل العلم ، منهم  سالم بن عبد الله بن عمر  ، ومجاهد ،  والحسن  ، وقتادة  ،  وعبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم  ، وغيرهم :   [ ص: 324 ] اليقين : الموت ، ويدل لذلك قوله تعالى : قالوا لم نك من المصلين ولم نك نطعم المسكين وكنا نخوض مع الخائضين وكنا نكذب بيوم الدين حتى أتانا اليقين   [ 74 \ 43 - 47 ] ، وهو : الموت . 

 ويؤيد هذا ما أخرجه  البخاري  في صحيحه من حديث  الزهري  ، عن  خارجة بن زيد بن ثابت  ، عن أم العلاء ( امرأة من الأنصار )    : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما دخل على  عثمان بن مظعون  وقد مات ، قالت أم العلاء    : رحمة الله عليك أبا السائب     ! فشهادتي عليك لقد أكرمك الله . فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :  " وما يدريك أن الله قد أكرمه " ؟ فقالت : بأبي وأمي يا رسول الله ، فمن  يكرمه الله ؟ فقال : " أما هو فقد جاءه اليقين ، وإني لأرجو له الخير . . "  الحديث . وهذا الحديث الصحيح يدل على أن اليقين الموت . وقول من  قال : إن المراد باليقين انكشاف الحقيقة ، وتيقن الواقع لا ينافي ما ذكرنا ;  لأن الإنسان إذا جاءه الموت ظهرت له الحقيقة يقينا . ولقد أجاد التهامي  في قوله : 


*
*والعيش نوم والمنية يقظة والمرء بينهما خيال ساري* 
*

 وقال صاحب الدر المنثور : أخرج  سعيد بن منصور  ، وابن المنذر  ، والحاكم  في التاريخ ، وابن مردويه  ، والديلمي  ، عن  أبي مسلم الخولاني  ، قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " ما أوحي إلي أن أجمع المال وأكون من التاجرين ، ولكن أوحي إلي أن : ( فسبح بحمد ربك وكن من الساجدين واعبد ربك حتى يأتيك اليقين   )   [ 15 \ 98 - 99 ] . 

 وأخرج ابن مردويه  ، عن  ابن مسعود    - رضي الله عنه - ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " ما أوحي إلي أن أجمع المال وأكون من التاجرين ، ولكن أوحي إلي أن : " فسبح بحمد ربك وكن من الساجدين واعبد ربك حتى يأتيك اليقين   "   . 

 وأخرج ابن مردويه  والديلمي  ، عن  أبي الدرداء    - رضي الله عنه - : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول :   " ما أوحي إلي أن أكون تاجرا ولا أجمع المال متكاثرا ، ولكن أوحي إلي أن : " فسبح بحمد ربك وكن من الساجدين واعبد ربك حتى يأتيك اليقين   "   . 

 تنبيهان 

 الأول : هذه الآية الكريمة تدل على أن الإنسان ما دام حيا وله عقل ثابت يميز به ، فالعبادة واجبة عليه بحسب طاقته   . فإن لم يستطع الصلاة قائما فليصل قاعدا ، فإن لم   [ ص: 325 ] يستطع فعلى جنب ، وهكذا قال تعالى عن نبيه عيسى    - عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام - : ‎وأوصاني بالصلاة والزكاة ما دمت حيا   [ 19 \ 31 ] ، وقال  البخاري  في صحيحه " باب إذا لم يطق قاعدا صلى على جنب " ، وقال عطاء    : إن لم يقدر أن يتحول إلى القبلة ، صلى حيث كان وجهه ، حدثنا عبدان  عن عبد الله  ، عن  إبراهيم بن طهمان  ، قال : حدثني الحسين المكتب  ، عن بريدة  ، عن  عمران بن حصين    - رضي الله عنهما - ، قال : كانت  بي بواسير ، فسألت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن الصلاة ، فقال : " صل  قائما ، فإن لم تستطع فقاعدا ، فإن لم تستطع فعلى جنب " . اه . 

 ونحو هذا معلوم ; قال تعالى : فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم   [ 64 \ 16 ] ، وقال تعالى : لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها   [ 2 \ 286 ] ، وقال - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " إذا أمرتكم بشيء فأتوا منه ما استطعتم . . . " الحديث . 

 التنبيه الثاني : اعلم أن ما يفسر به هذه الآية الكريمة بعض الزنادقة الكفرة المدعين للتصوف ،  من أن معنى اليقين المعرفة بالله - جل وعلا - ، وأن الآية تدل على أن  العبد إذا وصل من المعرفة بالله إلى تلك الدرجة المعبر عنها باليقين ، أنه  تسقط عنه العبادات والتكاليف ; لأن ذلك اليقين هو غاية الأمر بالعبادة . 

 إن تفسير الآية بهذا كفر بالله وزندقة ، وخروج عن ملة الإسلام بإجماع  المسلمين . وهذا النوع لا يسمى في الاصطلاح تأويلا ، بل يسمى لعبا كما  قدمنا في " آل عمران " . ومعلوم أن الأنبياء - صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم هم  وأصحابه - هم أعلم الناس بالله ، وأعرفهم بحقوقه وصفاته وما يستحق من  التعظيم ، وكانوا مع ذلك أكثر الناس عبادة لله - جل وعلا - ، وأشدهم خوفا  منه وطمعا في رحمته . وقد قال - جل وعلا - : إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء   [ 35 \ 28 ] . والعلم عند الله تعالى .
*

**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (155)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(1)
صـ 326 إلى صـ 330



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ

قوله تعالى : أتى أمر الله   . 

 أي : قرب وقت إتيان القيامة   . 

 وعبر بصيغة الماضي ; تنزيلا لتحقق الوقوع منزلة الوقوع . واقتراب القيامة المشار إليه هنا بينه - جل وعلا - في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : اقترب للناس حسابهم وهم في غفلة معرضون   [ 21 \ 1 ] ، وقوله - جل وعلا - : اقتربت الساعة وانشق القمر   [ 54 \ 1 ] ، وقوله : وما يدريك لعل الساعة تكون قريبا   [ 33 \ 63 ] ، وقوله : وما يدريك لعل الساعة قريب   [ 42 \ 17 ] ، وقوله - جل وعلا - : أزفت الآزفة ليس لها من دون الله كاشفة   [ 53 \ 75 - 58 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 والتعبير عن المستقبل بصيغة الماضي ; لتحقق وقوعه كثير في القرآن ، كقوله : ونفخ في الصور فصعق من في السماوات الآية [ 39 \ 68 ] ، وقوله : ونادى أصحاب الجنة أصحاب النار   . . . الآية [ 7 \ 44 ] ، وقوله : وأشرقت الأرض بنور ربها ووضع الكتاب وجيء بالنبيين والشهداء وقضي بينهم بالحق وهم لا يظلمون ووفيت كل نفس ما عملت وهو أعلم بما يفعلون وسيق الذين كفروا   . . الآية [ 39 \ 69 - 71 ] . 

 فكل هذه الأفعال الماضية بمعنى الاستقبال ، نزل تحقق وقوعها منزلة الوقوع .
قوله تعالى : فلا تستعجلوه ،  نهى الله - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة عن استعجال ما وعد به من الهول  والعذاب يوم القيامة ، والاستعجال هو طلبهم أن يعجل لهم ما يوعدون به من  العذاب يوم القيامة . 

 والآيات الموضحة لهذا المعنى كثيرة ، كقوله - جل وعلا - : ويستعجلونك بالعذاب ولولا أجل مسمى لجاءهم العذاب وليأتينهم بغتة وهم لا يشعرون   " [ 29 \ 53 ] ، وقوله : يستعجلونك بالعذاب وإن جهنم لمحيطة بالكافرين   [ 29 \ 54 ] ، وقوله : يستعجل بها الذين لا يؤمنون بها والذين آمنوا مشفقون منها   [ 42 \ 18 ] ، وقوله : ولئن أخرنا عنهم العذاب إلى أمة معدودة ليقولن ما يحبسه الآية [ 11 \ 8 ] ، وقوله : وقالوا ربنا عجل لنا قطنا قبل يوم الحساب   [ 38 \ 16 ] ،   [ ص: 327 ] وقوله : قل أرأيتم إن أتاكم عذابه بياتا أو نهارا ماذا يستعجل منه المجرمون   [ 10 \ 50 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 والضمير في قوله : فلا تستعجلوه   [ 16 \ 1 ] في تفسيره وجهان : 

 أحدهما : أنه العذاب الموعد به يوم القيامة ، المفهوم من قوله : أتى أمر الله   [ 16 \ 1 ] . 

 والثاني : أنه يعود إلى الله ; أي : لا تطلبوا من الله أن يعجل لكم العذاب . قال : معناه ابن كثير    . 

 وقال القرطبي  في تفسيره : قال  ابن عباس    : لما نزلت : اقتربت الساعة وانشق القمر    [ 54 \ 1 ] ، قال الكفار : إن هذا يزعم أن القيامة قد قربت ! فأمسكوا عن  بعض ما كنتم تعملون ، فأمسكوا فانتظروا فلم يروا شيئا ، فقالوا : ما نرى  شيئا ! فنزلت : اقترب للناس حسابهم الآية [ 21 \ 1 ] ، فأشفقوا وانتظروا قرب الساعة ; فامتدت الأيام ، فقالوا : ما نرى شيئا ، فنزلت : أتى أمر الله   [ 16 \ 1 ] ، فوثب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والمسلمون وخافوا ، فنزلت : فلا تستعجلوه فاطمأنوا  . فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " بعثت أنا والساعة كهاتين " ،  وأشار بأصبعيه السبابة والتي تليها " . اه محل الغرض من كلام القرطبي  ، وهو يدل على أن المراد بقوله : فلا تستعجلوه ، أي : لا تظنوه واقعا الآن عن عجل ، بل هو متأخر إلى وقته المحدد له عند الله تعالى . 

 وقول الضحاك  ومن وافقه : إن معنى : أتى أمر الله ، أي : فرائضه وحدوده ، قول مردود ولا وجه له ، وقد رده الإمام  ابن جرير الطبري  في  تفسيره قائلا : إنه لم يبلغنا أن أحدا من أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - استعجل فرائض قبل أن تفرض عليهم ، فيقال لهم من أجل ذلك : قد  جاءتكم فرائض الله فلا تستعجلوها . أما مستعجلو العذاب من المشركين فقد  كانوا كثيرا . اه . 

 والظاهر المتبادر من الآية الكريمة : أنها تهديد للكفار باقتراب العذاب يوم القيامة مع نهيهم عن استعجاله . 

 قال  ابن جرير  في  تفسيره : وأولى القولين في ذلك عندي بالصواب قول من قال : هو تهديد من  الله لأهل الكفر به وبرسوله ، وإعلام منه لهم قرب العذاب منهم والهلاك ،  وذلك   [ ص: 328 ] أنه عقب ذلك بقوله : سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون   [ 16 \ 1 ] ، فدل بذلك على تقريعه المشركين به ووعيده لهم . اه .
قوله تعالى : ينزل الملائكة بالروح من أمره على من يشاء من عباده   . 

 أظهر الأقوال في معنى الروح في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن المراد بها الوحي ;  لأن الوحي به حياة الأرواح ، كما أن الغذاء به حياة الأجسام . ويدل لهذا  قوله تعالى : وكذلك أوحينا إليك روحا من أمرنا ما كنت تدري ما الكتاب ولا الإيمان   [ 42 \ 52 ] ، وقوله : رفيع الدرجات ذو العرش يلقي الروح من أمره على من يشاء من عباده لينذر يوم التلاق يوم هم بارزون لا يخفى على الله منهم شيء لمن الملك اليوم لله الواحد القهار   [ 40 \ 15 ، 16 ] . 

 ومما يدل على أن المراد بالروح الوحي ; إتيانه بعد قوله : ينزل الملائكة بالروح   [ 16 \ 2 ] بقوله : أن أنذروا   [ 16 \ 2 ] ; لأن الإنذار إنما يكون بالوحي ، بدليل قوله : قل إنما أنذركم بالوحي الآية [ 21 \ 45 ] ، وكذلك إتيانه بعد قوله : يلقي الروح من أمره على من يشاء من عباده   [ 40 \ 15 ] ، بقوله : لينذر يوم التلاق الآية [ 40 \ 15 ] ; لأن الإنذار إنما يكون بالوحي أيضا . وقرأ هذا الحرف ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو     : " ينزل " - بضم الياء وإسكان النون وتخفيف الزاي - . والباقون بالضم  والتشديد . ولفظة : " من " [ 16 \ 2 ] في الآية تبعيضية ، أو لبيان الجنس .  

 وقوله : على من يشاء من عباده   [ 26 \ 2 ] ، أي : ينزل الوحي على من اختاره وعلمه أهلا لذلك . 

 كما بينه تعالى بقوله : الله يصطفي من الملائكة رسلا ومن الناس   [ 22 \ 75 ] ، وقوله : الله أعلم حيث يجعل رسالته   [ 6 \ 124 ] ، وقوله : يلقي الروح من أمره على من يشاء من عباده   [ 40 \ 15 ] ، وقوله : بئسما اشتروا به أنفسهم أن يكفروا بما أنزل الله بغيا أن ينزل الله من فضله على من يشاء من عباده   [ 2 \ 90 ] . 

 وهذه الآيات وأمثالها رد على الكفار في قولهم : لولا نزل هذا القرآن على رجل من القريتين عظيم   [ 43 \ 31 ] . 
قوله تعالى : أن أنذروا أنه لا إله إلا أنا فاتقون   . 

 الأظهر في " أن " من قوله : أن أنذروا أنها هي المفسرة ; لأن إنزال  الملائكة بالروح ، أي : بالوحي فيه معنى القول دون حروفه . فيكون المعنى :  أن الوحي الذي أنزلت به الملائكة مفسر بإنذار الناس "   [ ص: 329 ] بلا إله إلا الله " وأمرهم بتقواه . 

 وقد أوضح - جل وعلا - هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله : وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول إلا نوحي إليه أنه لا إله إلا أنا فاعبدون   [ 21 \ 25 ] ، وقوله : ولقد بعثنا في كل أمة رسولا أن اعبدوا الله واجتنبوا الطاغوت   [ 26 \ 36 ] ، وقوله : واسأل من أرسلنا من قبلك من رسلنا أجعلنا من دون الرحمن آلهة يعبدون   [ 43 \ 45 ] ، وقوله : قل إنما يوحى إلي أنما إلهكم إله واحد فهل أنتم مسلمون   [ 21 \ 108 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وقد قدمنا معنى الإنذار ، ومعنى التقوى .
قوله تعالى : خلق السماوات والأرض بالحق تعالى عما يشركون   . 

 بين - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه هو خالق السماوات والأرض ، وأن  من يخلق هذه المخلوقات العظيمة يتنزه ويتعاظم أن يعبد معه ما لا يخلق شيئا ،  ولا يملك لنفسه شيئا . 

 فالآية تدل على أن من يبرز الخلائق من العدم إلى الوجود ، لا يصح أن يعبد معه من لا يقدر على شيء ; ولهذا أتبع قوله : خلق السماوات والأرض بالحق   [ 16 \ 3 ] بقوله : تعالى عما يشركون   [ 16 \ 3 ] . 

 وأوضح هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله ياأيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم الآية [ 2 \ 21 ] ; فدل على أن المعبود هو الخالق دون غيره ، وقوله : أفمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق أفلا تذكرون   [ 16 \ 17 ] ، وقوله : أم جعلوا لله شركاء خلقوا كخلقه فتشابه الخلق عليهم قل الله خالق كل شيء وهو الواحد القهار   [ 13 \ 16 ] ، وقوله : تبارك الذي نزل الفرقان على عبده ليكون للعالمين نذيرا الذي له ملك السماوات والأرض ولم يتخذ ولدا ولم يكن له شريك في الملك وخلق كل شيء فقدره تقديرا واتخذوا من دونه آلهة لا يخلقون شيئا وهم يخلقون ولا يملكون لأنفسهم ضرا ولا نفعا ولا يملكون موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا   [ 25 \ 1 - 3 ] ، وقوله - جل وعلا - : هذا خلق الله فأروني ماذا خلق الذين من دونه بل الظالمون في ضلال مبين   [ 31 \ 11 ] ، وقوله : قل أرأيتم شركاءكم الذين تدعون من دون الله أروني ماذا خلقوا من الأرض أم لهم شرك في السماوات الآية [ 35 \ 40 ] ، وقوله : قل  أرأيتم ما تدعون من دون الله أروني ماذا خلقوا من الأرض أم لهم شرك في  السماوات ائتوني بكتاب من قبل هذا أو أثارة من علم إن كنتم صادقين   [ 46 \ 4 ] ، وقوله - جل وعلا - : أيشركون ما لا يخلق شيئا وهم يخلقون ،   [ ص: 330 ]   [ 7 \ 191 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ياأيها الناس ضرب مثل فاستمعوا له إن الذين تدعون من دون الله لن يخلقوا ذبابا ولو اجتمعوا له   [ 22 \ 73 ] ، وقوله : أم خلقوا من غير شيء أم هم الخالقون أم خلقوا السماوات والأرض   . . . الآية [ 52 \ 35 - 36 ] ، وقوله : والذين يدعون من دون الله لا يخلقون شيئا وهم يخلقون أموات غير أحياء الآية [ 16 \ 20 - 21 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 فهذه الآيات تبين أن الذي يستحق أن يعبد هو من يخلق الخلق ، ويبرزهم من العدم إلى الوجود . أما غيره فهو مخلوق مربوب ، محتاج إلى من يخلقه ، ويدبر شئونه .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (156)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(2)
صـ 331 إلى صـ 335



قوله تعالى : خلق الإنسان من نطفة   . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه خلق الإنسان من نطفة ، وهي مني الرجل ومني المرأة ; بدليل قوله تعالى : إنا خلقنا الإنسان من نطفة أمشاج   [ 76 \ 2 ] ، أي : أخلاط من ماء الرجل وماء المرأة . 

 وقال صاحب الدر المنثور بعد ذكر بعض الروايات في تفسير الأمشاج بالأخلاط : من ماء الرجل وماء المرأة . وأخرج الطستي  عن  ابن عباس    : أن نافع بن الأزرق  ، قال : أخبرني عن قوله : من نطفة أمشاج ، قال : اختلاط ماء الرجل وماء المرأة إذا وقع في الرحم   . قال : وهل تعرف العرب ذلك ؟ قال : نعم . أما سمعت أبا ذؤيب  وهو يقول : 


**كأن الريش والفوقين منه خلال النصل خالطه مشيج* *

 ونسب في اللسان هذا البيت لزهير بن حرام الهذلي  ، وأنشده هكذا : 


**كأن النصل والفوقين منها     خلال الريش سيط به مشيج 


**قال : ورواه  المبرد :  


**كأن المتن والشرجين منه     خلاف النصل سيط به مشيج 
**

 قال : ورواه أبو عبيدة    : 


**كأن الريش والفوقين منها     خلال النصل سيط به المشيج 
**

 ومعنى " سيط به المشيج " : خلط به الخلط . 

 إذا عرفت معنى ذلك ، فاعلم أنه تعالى بين أن ذلك الماء الذي هو النطفة ،  منه ما هو خارج من الصلب ، أي : وهو ماء الرجل ، ومنه ما هو خارج من  الترائب وهو : ماء المرأة ، وذلك في قوله - جل وعلا - : فلينظر الإنسان مم خلق خلق من ماء دافق يخرج من بين الصلب والترائب   [ 86 \ 5 - 7 ]   [ ص: 331 ] لأن المراد بالصلب صلب الرجل وهو ظهره ، والمراد بالترائب : ترائب المرأة وهي موضع القلادة منها ، ومنه قول امرئ القيس    : 
**مهفهفة بيضاء غير مفاضة     ترائبها مصقولة كالسجنجل 


**واستشهد  ابن عباس  لنافع بن الأزرق    : على أن الترائب موضع القلادة بقول المخبل  ، أو ابن أبي ربيعة    : 
**والزعفران على ترائبها     شرقا به اللبات والنحر 
**

 فقوله هنا : " من بين الصلب والترائب   " [ 86 \ 7 ] ، يدل على أن الأمشاج هي الأخلاط المذكورة ، وأمر الإنسان بأن ينظر مم خلق في قوله : فلينظر الإنسان مم خلق   [ 86 \ 5 ] تنبيه له على حقارة ما خلق منه ; ليعرف قدره ، ويترك التكبر والعتو ، ويدل لذلك قوله : ألم نخلقكم من ماء مهين الآية [ 77 \ 20 ] . 

 وبين - جل وعلا - حقارته بقوله : أيطمع كل امرئ منهم أن يدخل جنة نعيم كلا إنا خلقناهم مما يعلمون   [ 70 \ 38 ] ، والتعبير عن النطفة بما الموصولة في قوله : مما يعلمون   [ 70 \ 39 ] ، فيه غاية تحقير ذلك الأصل الذي خلق منه الإنسان . وفي ذلك أعظم ردع ، وأبلغ زجر عن التكبر والتعاظم .
وقوله - جل وعلا - : فإذا هو خصيم مبين    [ 16 \ 4 ] ، أظهر القولين فيه : أنه ذم للإنسان المذكور . والمعنى :  خلقناه ليعبدنا ويخضع لنا ويطيع ، ففاجأ بالخصومة والتكذيب ، كما تدل عليه :  " إذا " الفجائية . ويوضح هذا المعنى قوله : وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون   [ 51 \ 56 ] ، مع قوله - جل وعلا - : أولم ير الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحيي العظام وهي رميم قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم   [ 36 \ 77 - 79 ] ، وقوله : وهو الذي خلق من الماء بشرا فجعله نسبا وصهرا وكان ربك قديرا ويعبدون من دون الله ما لا ينفعهم ولا يضرهم وكان الكافر على ربه ظهيرا   [ 25 \ 54 ] ، وقوله : ويقول الإنسان أئذا ما مت لسوف أخرج حيا أولا يذكر الإنسان أنا خلقناه من قبل ولم يك شيئا   [ 19 \ 66 - 67 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وسيأتي - إن شاء الله تعالى - زيادة إيضاح لهذا المبحث في " سورة الطارق " . 

 [ ص: 332 ] تنبيه . 

 اختلف علماء العربية في : " إذا " الفجائية ; فقال بعضهم : هي حرف . وممن قال به الأخفش    . قال ابن هشام  في  " المغني " : ويرجح هذا القول قولهم : خرجت فإذا إن زيدا بالباب ( بكسر إن  ) ; لأن " إن " - المكسورة - لا يعمل ما بعدها فيما قبلها . وقال بعضهم :  هي ظرف مكان . وممن قال به  المبرد    . وقال بعضهم : هي ظرف زمان . وممن قال به  الزجاج     . والخصيم : صيغة مبالغة ، أي : شديد الخصومة . وقيل : الخصيم المخاصم .  وإتيان الفعيل بمعنى المفاعل كثير في كلام العرب ، كالقعيد بمعنى المقاعد ،  والجليس بمعنى المجالس ، والأكيل بمعنى المؤاكل ، ونحو ذلك . 

 وقوله : " مبين " [ 16 \ 4 ] الظاهر أنه اسم فاعل أبان اللازمة ، بمعنى بان وظهر ; أي بين الخصومة . ومن إطلاق أبان بمعنى بان قول جرير    : 


**إذا آباؤنا وأبوك عدوا أبان المقرفات من العراب* *

 أي : ظهر . وقول  عمر بن أبي ربيعة المخزومي    : 


**لو دب ذر فوق ضاحي جلدها     لأبان من آثارهن حدور 
**

 يعني : لظهر من آثارهن ورم في الجلد . وقيل : من أبان المتعدية والمفعول  محذوف ; أي : مبين خصومته ومظهر لها . والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : والأنعام خلقها لكم فيها دفء ومنافع ومنها تأكلون   . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه خلق الأنعام لبني آدم  ينتفعون  بها تفضلا منه عليهم . وقد قدمنا في " آل عمران " : أن القرآن بين أن  الأنعام هي الأزواج الثمانية التي هي : الذكر والأنثى من الإبل ، والبقر ،  والضأن ، والمعز . والمراد بالدفء على أظهر القولين : أنه اسم لما يدفأ به ،  كالملء اسم لما يملأ به ، وهو الدفاء من اللباس المصنوع من أصواف الأنعام  وأوبارها وأشعارها . . 

 ويدل لهذا قوله تعالى : والله  جعل لكم من بيوتكم سكنا وجعل لكم من جلود الأنعام بيوتا تستخفونها يوم  ظعنكم ويوم إقامتكم ومن أصوافها وأوبارها وأشعارها أثاثا ومتاعا إلى حين   [ 16 \ 80 ] ، وقيل : الدفء نسلها . والأول أظهر ; والنسل داخل في قوله : ومنافع [ 16 \ 5 ] ، أي : من نسلها ودرها : ومنها تأكلون   . 

 [ ص: 333 ] ومنافع الأنعام التي بين الله - جل وعلا - امتنانه بها على خلقه في هذه الآية الكريمة ، بينها لهم أيضا في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله : وإن لكم في الأنعام لعبرة نسقيكم مما في بطونها ولكم فيها منافع كثيرة ومنها تأكلون وعليها وعلى الفلك تحملون   [ 23 \ 21 ، 22 ] ، وقوله : الله الذي جعل لكم الأنعام لتركبوا منها ومنها تأكلون ولكم فيها منافع ولتبلغوا عليها حاجة في صدوركم وعليها وعلى الفلك تحملون ويريكم آياته فأي آيات الله تنكرون   [ 40 \ 79 - 81 ] ، وقوله : أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاما فهم لها مالكون وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون   [ 36 \ 71 - 73 ] ، وقوله : والذي خلق الأزواج كلها وجعل لكم من الفلك والأنعام ما تركبون لتستووا على ظهوره ثم تذكروا نعمة ربكم إذا استويتم عليه وتقولوا سبحان الذي سخر لنا هذا وما كنا له مقرنين وإنا إلى ربنا لمنقلبون   [ 43 \ 12 ، 13 ] ، وقوله : وأنزل لكم من الأنعام ثمانية أزواج   [ 39 \ 6 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 والأظهر في إعراب : والأنعام [ 16 \ 5 ] ، أن عامله وهو : خلق اشتغل عنه  بالضمير فنصب بفعل مقدر وجوبا ، يفسره : " خلق " المذكور ، على حد قول ابن  مالك في الخلاصة : 


**فالسابق انصبه بفعل أضمرا حتما موافق لما قد أظهر* *

 وإنما كان النصب هنا أرجح من الرفع ; لأنه معطوف على معمول فعل ، وهو قوله تعالى : خلق الإنسان من نطفة الآية  [ 16 \ 4 ] ، فيكون عطف الجملة الفعلية على الجملة الفعلية أولى من عطف  الاسمية على الفعلية لو رفع الاسم السابق ; وإلى هذا أشار ابن مالك في  الخلاصة بقوله عاطفا على ما يختار فيه النصب : 


**وبعد عاطف بلا فصل على     معمول فعل مستقر أولا 
**

 وقال بعض العلماء : إن قوله : والأنعام معطوف على الإنسان ، من قوله خلق الإنسان   [ 16 \ 4 ] ، والأول أظهر كما ترى . 

 وأظهر أوجه الإعراب في قوله : لكم فيها دفء    [ 16 \ 5 ] أن قوله : دفء مبتدأ خبره لكم فيها ، وسوغ الابتداء بالنكرة ;  اعتمادها على الجار والمجرور قبلها وهو الخبر كما هو معروف ، خلافا لمن  زعم أن : دفء فاعل الجار والمجرور الذي هو   [ ص: 334 ] لكم . 

 وفي الآية أوجه أخرى ذكرها بعض العلماء تركنا ذكرها ; لعدم اتجاهها عندنا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : ولكم فيها جمال    [ 16 \ 6 ] ، يعني : أن اقتناء هذه الأنعام وملكيتها فيه لمالكها عند  الناس جمال ; أي : عظمة ورفعة ، وسعادة في الدنيا لمقتنيها . وكذلك قال في  الخيل والبغال والحمير : لتركبوها وزينة    [ 16 \ 8 ] ، فعبر في الأنعام بالجمال ، وفي غيرها بالزينة . والجمال :  مصدر جمل فهو جميل وهي جميلة . ويقال أيضا : هي جملاء . وأنشد لذلك الكسائي  قول الشاعر : 


**فهي جملاء كبدر طالع     بذت الخلق جميعا بالجمال 
**

 والزينة : ما يتزين به . وكانت العرب تفتخر بالخيل والإبل ونحو ذلك كالسلاح ، ولا تفتخر بالبقر والغنم . ويدل لذلك قول العباس بن مرداس  يفتخر بمآثر قبيلته بني سليم    : 
**واذكر بلاء سليم  في مواطنها     ففي سليم  لأهل الفخر مفتخر 
قوم هم نصروا الرحمن واتبعوا     دين الرسول وأمر الناس مشتجر 
لا يغرسون فسيل النخل وسطهم     ولا تخاور في مشتاهم البقر 
إلا سوابح كالعقبان مقربة     في دارة حولها الأخطار والعكر 
**

 والسوابح : الخيل . والمقربة : المهيأة المعدة قريبا . والأخطار : جمع خطر  - بفتح فسكون ، أو كسر فسكون - وهو عدد كثير من الإبل على اختلاف في قدره .  والعكر - بفتحتين - : جمع عكرة ، وهي القطيع الضخم من الإبل أيضا على  اختلاف في تحديد قدره . وقول الآخر : 


**لعمري لقوم قد ترى أمس فيهم     مرابط للأمهار والعكر الدثر 
أحب إلينا من أناس بقنة     يروح على آثار شائهم النمر 
**

 وقوله : " العكر الدثر " ، أي : المال الكثير من الإبل . وبدأ بقوله : حين تريحون   [ 16 \ 6 ] ; لأنها وقت الرواح أملأ ضروعا وبطونا منها وقت سراحها للمرعى . 

 وأظهر أوجه الإعراب في قوله : وزينة [ 16 \ 8 ] ، أنه مفعول لأجله ، معطوف على ما قبله ; أي : لأجل الركوب والزينة . 
قوله تعالى : ويخلق ما لا تعلمون ، ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه   [ ص: 335 ] يخلق  ما لا يعلم المخاطبون وقت نزولها ، وأبهم ذلك الذي يخلقه ; لتعبيره عنه  بالموصول ، ولم يصرح هنا بشيء منه ، ولكن قرينة ذكر ذلك في معرض الامتنان  بالمركوبات تدل على أن منه ما هو من المركوبات ، وقد شوهد ذلك في إنعام الله على عباده بمركوبات لم تكن معلومة وقت نزول الآية : كالطائرات ، والقطارات ، والسيارات . 

 ويؤيد ذلك إشارة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى ذلك في الحديث الصحيح . قال  مسلم بن الحجاج    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثنا  قتيبة بن سعيد  ، حدثنا ليث  ، عن  سعيد بن أبي سعيد  ، عن عطاء بن ميناء  ، عن  أبي هريرة  ، أنه قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " والله لينزلن ابن مريم  حكما  عادلا فليكسرن الصليب ، وليقتلن الخنزير ، وليضعن الجزية ، ولتتركن القلاص  فلا يسعى عليها ، ولتذهبن الشحناء والتباغض والتحاسد ، وليدعون إلى المال  فلا يقبله أحد "   . اهـ . 

 ومحل الشاهد من هذا الحديث الصحيح قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " ولتتركن القلاص فلا يسعى عليها "    ; فإنه قسم من النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه ستترك الإبل فلا يسعى  عليها ، وهذا مشاهد الآن للاستغناء عن ركوبها بالمراكب المذكورة . 

 وفي هذا الحديث معجزة عظمى ، تدل على صحة نبوته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ،  وإن كانت معجزاته - صلوات الله عليه وسلامه - أكثر من أن تحصر . 

 وهذه الدلالة التي ذكرنا تسمى دلالة الاقتران ، وقد ضعفها أكثر أهل الأصول ، كما أشار له صاحب مراقي السعود بقوله : 


**أما قران اللفظ في المشهور فلا يساوي في سوى المذكور* *

 وصحح الاحتجاج بها بعض العلماء ، ومقصودنا من الاستدلال بها هنا أن ذكر : ويخلق ما لا تعلمون    [ 16 \ 8 ] في معرض الامتنان بالمركوبات لا يقل عن قرينة دالة على أن  الآية تشير إلى أن من المراد بها بعض المركوبات ، كما قد ظهرت صحة ذلك  بالعيان . 

 وقد ذكر في موضع آخر : أنه يخلق ما لا يعلمه خلقه غير مقترن بالامتنان بالمركوبات ، وذلك في قوله : سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون   [ 36 \ 36 ] .
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (157)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(3)
صـ 336 إلى صـ 340



قوله تعالى : وعلى الله قصد السبيل ومنها جائر ،  اعلم أولا : " أن قصد السبيل " [ 16 \ 9 ] : هو الطريق المستقيم القاصد ،  الذي لا اعوجاج فيه ، وهذا المعنى معروف في كلام العرب ، ومنه قول زهير بن أبي سلمى المزني    :   [ ص: 336 ] 
**صحا القلب عن سلمى وأقصر باطله وعري أفراس الصبا     ورواحله وأقصرت عما تعلمين وسددت 
علي سوى قصد السبيل معادله* *

 وقول امرئ القيس    : 
**ومن الطريقة جائر وهدى     قصد السبيل ومنه ذو دخل 
**فإذا  علمت ذلك ، فاعلم أن في معنى الآية الكريمة وجهين معروفين للعلماء ، وكل  منهما له مصداق في كتاب الله ، إلا أن أحدهما أظهر عندي من الآخر . الأول  منهما : أن معنى ( وعلى الله قصد السبيل   : أن طريق الحق التي هي قصد السبيل على الله ، أي : موصلة إليه ، ليست حائدة ، ولا جائرة عن الوصول إليه وإلى مرضاته ، ( ومنها جائر   ) أي : ومن الطريق جائر لا يصل إلى الله ، بل هو زائغ وحائد عن الوصول إليه ، ويشهد لهذا المعنى قوله تعالى : ( وأن هذا صراطي مستقيما فاتبعوه ولا تتبعوا السبل فتفرق بكم عن سبيله   ) ، وقوله : ( وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم   ) . ويؤيد هذا التفسير قوله بعده : ومنها جائر وهذا الوجه أظهر عندي ، واستظهره ابن كثير  وغيره ، وهو قول مجاهد    . الوجه الثاني : أن معنى الآية الكريمة : ( وعلى الله قصد السبيل   ) ، أي : عليه جل وعلا أن يبين لكم طريق الحق على ألسنة رسله . ويدل لهذا الوجه قوله تعالى : ( رسلا مبشرين ومنذرين لئلا يكون للناس على الله حجة بعد الرسل ، وقوله : ( وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا ، وقوله : ( فإنما على رسولنا البلاغ المبين   ) ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وعلى هذا القول ، فمعنى قوله : ( ومنها جائر    ) ، غير واضح لأن المعنى : ومن الطريق جائر عن الحق ، وهو الذي نهاكم  الله عن سلوكه . والجائر : المائل عن طريق الحق ، والوجهان المذكوران في  هذه الآية جاريان في قوله : ( إن علينا للهدى   . . . ) الآية . قوله تعالى ( ولو شاء لهداكم أجمعين   ) بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه لو شاء هداية جميع خلقه لهداهم أجمعين ، وأوضح هذا المعنى في آيات أخر ، كقوله :   [ ص: 337 ] ولو شاء الله لجمعهم على الهدى فلا تكونن من الجاهلين   [ 6 \ 35 ] ، وقوله : ولو شئنا لآتينا كل نفس هداها   . . . [ 32 \ 13 ] ، وقوله : ولو شاء الله ما أشركوا   [ 6 \ 107 ] ، وقوله : ولو شاء ربك لآمن من في الأرض كلهم جميعا   . . . الآية [ 10 \ 99 ] ، وقوله : ولو شاء ربك لجعل الناس أمة واحدة   . . . الآية [ 11 \ 118 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وقد قدمنا هذا في " سورة يونس " .
قوله تعالى : هو الذي أنزل من السماء ماء لكم منه شراب ، تقدم الكلام على ما يوضح معنى هذه الآية الكريمة في " سورة الحجر " .
وقوله - جل وعلا - : ومنه شجر فيه تسيمون ينبت لكم به الزرع والزيتون والنخيل والأعناب ومن كل الثمرات إن في ذلك لآية لقوم يتفكرون   . 

 بين - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أن : إنباته بالماء ما يأكله الناس  من الحبوب والثمار ، وما تأكله المواشي من المرعى من أعظم نعمه على بني آدم  ، ومن أوضح آياته الدالة على أنه هو المستحق لأن يعبد وحده ، وأوضح هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله : أولم يروا أنا نسوق الماء إلى الأرض الجرز فنخرج به زرعا تأكل منه أنعامهم وأنفسهم أفلا يبصرون   [ 32 \ 27 ] ، وقوله : الذي جعل لكم الأرض مهدا وسلك لكم فيها سبلا وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرجنا به أزواجا من نبات شتى كلوا وارعوا أنعامكم إن في ذلك لآيات لأولي النهى   [ 20 \ 53 ، 54 ] ، وقوله : والأرض بعد ذلك دحاها أخرج منها ماءها ومرعاها والجبال أرساها متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم   [ 79 \ 30 - 33 ] ، وقوله : ونزلنا من السماء ماء مباركا فأنبتنا به جنات وحب الحصيد والنخل باسقات لها طلع نضيد رزقا للعباد الآية [ 50 \ 9 - 11 ] ، وقوله : أمن  خلق السماوات والأرض وأنزل لكم من السماء ماء فأنبتنا به حدائق ذات بهجة  ما كان لكم أن تنبتوا شجرها أإله مع الله بل هم قوم يعدلون   [ 27 \ 60 ] ، وقوله : وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماء ثجاجا لنخرج به حبا ونباتا وجنات ألفافا   [ 78 \ 14 - 16 ] ، والآيات بمثل هذا كثيرة جدا . 

 تنبيهان . 

 الأول : اعلم أن النظر في هذه الآيات واجب ، لما تقرر في الأصول : " أن صيغة الأمر تقتضي الوجوب إلا لدليل يصرفها عن الوجوب " . والله - جل وعلا - أمر الإنسان أن ينظر   [ ص: 338 ] إلى  طعامه الذي به حياته ، ويفكر في الماء الذي هو سبب إنبات حبه من أنزله ؟  ثم بعد إنزال الماء وري الأرض من يقدر على شق الأرض عن النبات وإخراجه منها  ؟ ثم من يقدر على إخراج الحب من ذلك النبات ؟ ثم من يقدر على تنميته حتى  يصير صالحا للأكل ! ؟ : انظروا إلى ثمره إذا أثمر وينعه   . . . الآية [ 6 \ 9 ] ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : فلينظر الإنسان إلى طعامه أنا صببنا الماء صبا ثم شققنا الأرض شقا فأنبتنا فيها حبا وعنبا وقضبا وزيتونا ونخلا وحدائق غلبا وفاكهة وأبا متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم   [ 80 \ 24 - 32 ] . 

 وكذلك يجب على الإنسان النظر في الشيء الذي خلق منه   ; لقوله تعالى : فلينظر الإنسان مم خلق   [ 86 \ 5 ] ، وظاهر القرآن : أن النظر في ذلك واجب ، ولا دليل يصرف عن ذلك . 

 التنبيه الثاني : اعلم أنه - جل وعلا - أشار في هذه الآيات من أول سورة " النحل " إلى براهين البعث الثلاثة ، التي قدمنا أن القرآن العظيم يكثر فيه الاستدلال بها على البعث . الأول : خلق السماوات والأرض المذكور في قوله : خلق السماوات والأرض بالحق   . . . . الآية [ 64 \ 3 ] ، والاستدلال بذلك على البعث كثير في القرآن ، كقوله : أأنتم أشد خلقا أم السماء بناها رفع سمكها   [ 79 \ 27 - 28 ] ، إلى قوله : متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم   [ 79 \ 33 ] ، وقوله : أولم يروا أن الله الذي خلق السماوات والأرض ولم يعي بخلقهن بقادر على أن يحيي الموتى   [ 46 \ 33 ] ، وقوله : لخلق السماوات والأرض أكبر من خلق الناس   . . . الآية [ 40 \ 57 ] ، وقوله : أوليس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم   [ 36 \ 81 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات كما تقدم . 

 البرهان الثاني : خلق الإنسان أولا المذكور في قوله : خلق الإنسان من نطفة   [ 16 \ 4 ] ; لأن من اخترع قادر على الإعادة ثانيا . وهذا يكثر الاستدلال به أيضا على البعث ، كقوله : قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم   [ 36 \ 79 ] ، وقوله : وهو الذي يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده وهو أهون   . . . . الآية [ 30 \ 27 ] ، وقوله : ياأيها الناس إن كنتم في ريب من البعث فإنا خلقناكم من تراب   [ 22 \ 5 ] ، وقوله : أفعيينا بالخلق الأول بل هم في لبس من خلق جديد   [ 50 \ 15 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من   [ ص: 339 ] الآيات كما تقدم . 

 البرهان الثالث : إحياء الأرض بعد موتها المذكور هنا في قوله : ينبت لكم به الزرع والزيتون والنخيل والأعناب   . . . [ 16 \ 11 ] ، فإنه يكثر في القرآن الاستدلال به على البعث أيضا ، كقوله : فإذا أنزلنا عليها الماء اهتزت وربت إن الذي أحياها لمحيي الموتى   [ 41 \ 39 ] ، وقوله : وأحيينا به بلدة ميتا كذلك الخروج   [ 50 \ 11 ] ، أي : كذلك الأحياء خروجكم من قبوركم أحياء بعد الموت ، وقوله : ويحيي الأرض بعد موتها وكذلك تخرجون   [ 30 \ 19 ] ، أي : من قبوركم أحياء بعد الموت ، وقوله : حتى إذا أقلت سحابا ثقالا سقناه لبلد ميت فأنزلنا به الماء فأخرجنا به من كل الثمرات كذلك نخرج الموتى لعلكم تذكرون   [ 7 \ 57 ] ، وقوله : وترى الأرض هامدة فإذا أنزلنا عليها الماء اهتزت وربت وأنبتت من كل زوج بهيج ذلك بأن الله هو الحق وأنه يحيي الموتى وأنه على كل شيء قدير   [ 22 \ 5 ، 6 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات كما تقدم . 

 فهذه البراهين الثلاثة يكثر جدا الاستدلال بها على البعث في كتاب الله ، كما رأيت وكما تقدم . 

 وهناك برهان رابع يكثر الاستدلال به على البعث أيضا  ولا ذكر له في هذه الآيات ، وهو إحياء الله بعض الموتى في دار الدنيا ،  كما تقدمت الإشارة إليه في : " سورة البقرة " ; لأن من أحيا نفسا واحدة بعد  موتها قادر على إحياء جميع النفوس : ما خلقكم ولا بعثكم إلا كنفس واحدة   [ 31 \ 28 ] . 

 وقد ذكر - جل وعلا - هذا البرهان في : " سورة البقرة " في خمسة مواضع : 

 الأول قوله : ثم بعثناكم من بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون   [ 2 \ 56 ] . 

 الثاني قوله : فقلنا اضربوه ببعضها كذلك يحيي الله الموتى ويريكم آياته لعلكم تعقلون   [ 2 \ 73 ] . 

 الثالث قوله - جل وعلا - : فقال لهم الله موتوا ثم أحياهم   [ 2 \ 243 ] . 

 الرابع قوله : فأماته  الله مائة عام ثم بعثه قال كم لبثت قال لبثت يوما أو بعض يوم قال بل لبثت  مائة عام فانظر إلى طعامك وشرابك لم يتسنه وانظر إلى حمارك ولنجعلك آية  للناس وانظر إلى العظام كيف ننشزها ثم نكسوها لحما فلما تبين له قال أعلم  أن الله على كل شيء قدير   [ 2 \ 259 ] . 

 [ ص: 340 ] الخامس قوله تعالى : قال فخذ أربعة من الطير فصرهن إليك ثم اجعل على كل جبل منهن جزءا ثم ادعهن يأتينك سعيا واعلم أن الله عزيز حكيم   [ 2 \ 260 ] . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ومنه شجر فيه تسيمون    [ 16 \ 10 ] ، أي : ترعون مواشيكم السائمة في ذلك الشجر الذي هو المرعى .  والعرب تطلق اسم الشجر على كل ما تنبته الأرض من المرعى ; ومنه قول النمر بن تولب العكلي    : 
**إنا أتيناك وقد طال السفر نقود خيلا ضمرا فيها صعر     نطعمها اللحم 
إذا عز الشجر* *

 والعرب تقول : سامت المواشي ; إذا رعت في المرعى الذي ينبته الله بالمطر . وأسامها صاحبها : أي رعاها فيه ، ومنه قول الشاعر : 


**مثل ابن بزعة أو كآخر مثله     أولى لك ابن مسيمة الأجمال 
**

 يعني يا ابن راعية الجمال التي تسيمها في المرعى . 

 وقوله : ينبت لكم به الزرع   [ 16 \ 11 ] ، قرأه شعبة  عن عاصم    : " ننبت " بالنون ، والباقون بالياء التحتية .
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (158)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(4)
صـ 341 إلى صـ 345




قوله تعالى : وسخر لكم الليل والنهار والشمس والقمر والنجوم مسخرات بأمره إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يعقلون ،  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه سخر لخلقه خمسة أشياء عظام ،  فيها من عظيم نعمته ما لا يعلمه إلا هو ، وفيها الدلالات الواضحات لأهل  العقول : على أنه الواحد المستحق لأن يعبد وحده . 

 والخمسة المذكورة هي : الليل ، والنهار ، والشمس ، والقمر ، والنجوم . 

 وكرر في القرآن ذكر إنعامه بتسخير هذه الأشياء ، وأنها من أعظم أدلة وحدانيته واستحقاقه للعبادة وحده ; كقوله تعالى إن  ربكم الله الذي خلق السماوات والأرض في ستة أيام ثم استوى على العرش يغشي  الليل النهار يطلبه حثيثا والشمس والقمر والنجوم مسخرات بأمره ألا له الخلق  والأمر تبارك الله رب العالمين   [ 7 \ 54 ] ، وإغشاؤه الليل النهار : هو تسخيرهما ، وقوله : وسخر لكم الشمس والقمر دائبين وسخر لكم الليل والنهار الآية [ 14 \ 33 ] ، وقوله : وآية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم   . [ 36 \ 37 - 39 ] ،   [ ص: 341 ] وقوله : ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين الآية [ 67 \ 5 ] ، وقوله : وبالنجم هم يهتدون   [ 16 \ 16 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وفي هذه الآية الكريمة ثلاث قراءات سبعيات في الأسماء الأربعة الأخيرة ،  التي هي : " الشمس " ، و " القمر " ، و " النجوم " ، و " مسخرات " [ 16 \  12 ] ; فقرأ بنصبها كلها نافع  ، وابن كثير  ، وأبو عمرو  ، وحمزة  ،  والكسائي  ، وعاصم  في رواية شعبة    . وقرأ برفع الأسماء الأربعة ابن عامر  ، على أن : والشمس مبتدأ وما بعده معطوف عليه و : مسخرات خبر المبتدأ . وقرأ حفص  عن عاصم  بنصب  : ، والشمس والقمر عطفا على الليل والنهار ، ورفع : ، والنجوم مسخرات على  أنه مبتدأ وخبر . وأظهر أوجه الإعراب في قوله : مسخرات على قراءة النصب  أنها حال مؤكدة لعاملها . والتسخير في اللغة : التذليل .
قوله تعالى : وما ذرأ لكم في الأرض مختلفا ألوانه إن في ذلك لآية لقوم يذكرون   . 

 قوله : وما [ 16 \ 13 ] ، في محل نصب عطفا على قوله : وسخر لكم الليل والنهار ، أي : وسخر لكم ما ذرأ لكم في الأرض ، أي : ما خلق لكم فيها في حال كونه مختلفا ألوانه . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : امتنانه على خلقه بما سخر لهم مما  خلق لهم في الأرض ; منبها على أن خلقه لما خلق لهم في الأرض مع ما فيه من  النعم العظام ، فيه الدلالة الواضحة لمن يذكر ويتعظ على وحدانيته واستحقاقه  لأن يعبد وحده . وكرر هذا المعنى في مواضع كثيرة ، كقوله : هو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعا الآية [ 2 \ 29 ] ، وقوله : وسخر لكم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض جميعا منه الآية [ 45 \ 13 ] ، وقوله : والأرض وضعها للأنام فيها فاكهة والنخل ذات الأكمام والحب ذو العصف والريحان فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان   [ 55 \ 10 - 13 ] ، وقوله : هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور   [ 67 \ 15 ] . 

 وأشار في هذه الآية الكريمة إلى أن اختلاف ألوان ما خلق في الأرض من الناس  والدواب وغيرهما ، من أعظم الأدلة على أنه خالق كل شيء ، وأنه الرب وحده ،  المستحق   [ ص: 342 ] أن يعبد وحده . 

 وأوضح هذا في آيات أخر ; كقوله في " سورة فاطر " : ألم  تر أن الله أنزل من السماء ماء فأخرجنا به ثمرات مختلفا ألوانها ومن  الجبال جدد بيض وحمر مختلف ألوانها وغرابيب سود ومن الناس والدواب والأنعام  مختلف ألوانه كذلك   [ 35 \ 27 ] ، وقوله : ومن آياته خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف ألسنتكم وألوانكم    [ 30 \ 22 ] ، ولا شك أن اختلاف الألوان والمناظر والمقادير والهيئات  وغير ذلك ; فيه الدلالة القاطعة على أن الله - جل وعلا - واحد ، لا شبيه له  ولا نظير ولا شريك ، وأنه المعبود وحده . 

 وفيه الدلالة القاطعة على أن كل تأثير فهو بقدرة وإرادة الفاعل المختار ، وأن الطبيعة لا تؤثر في شيء إلا بمشيئته - جل وعلا - . 

 كما أوضح ذلك في قوله : وفي  الأرض قطع متجاورات وجنات من أعناب وزرع ونخيل صنوان وغير صنوان يسقى بماء  واحد ونفضل بعضها على بعض في الأكل إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يعقلون    [ 13 \ 4 ] ، فالأرض التي تنبت فيها الثمار واحدة ; لأن قطعها متجاورة ،  والماء الذي تسقى به ماء واحد ، والثمار تخرج متفاضلة ، مختلفة في الألوان  والأشكال والطعوم ، والمقادير والمنافع . 

 فهذا أعظم برهان قاطع على وجود فاعل مختار ، يفعل ما يشاء كيف يشاء ، سبحانه - جل وعلا - عن الشركاء والأنداد . 

 ومن أوضح الأدلة على أن الطبيعة لا تؤثر في شيء إلا بمشيئته - جل وعلا - : أن النار مع شدة طبيعة الإحراق فيها ; ألقي فيها الحطب وإبراهيم    - عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام - ، ولا شك أن الحطب أصلب وأقسى وأقوى من جلد إبراهيم  ولحمه ، فأحرقت الحطب بحرها ، وكانت على إبراهيم بردا وسلاما ; لما قال لها خالقها : قلنا يانار كوني بردا وسلاما على إبراهيم   [ 21 \ 69 ] ، فسبحان من لا يقع شيء كائنا ما كان إلا بمشيئته - جل وعلا - ، فعال لما يريد . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : يذكرون [ 16 \ 13 ] ، أصله : يتذكرون ، فأدغمت التاء في الذال . والادكار : الاعتبار والاتعاظ . 
قوله تعالى : وهو الذي سخر البحر لتأكلوا منه لحما طريا وتستخرجوا منه حلية تلبسونها وترى الفلك مواخر فيه ولتبتغوا من فضله ولعلكم تشكرون ،   [ ص: 343 ] ذكر  - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه سخر البحر ، أي : ذلله لعباده حتى  تمكنوا من ركوبه ، والانتفاع بما فيه من الصيد والحلية ، وبلوغ الأقطار  التي تحول دونها البحار ، للحصول على أرباح التجارات ونحو ذلك . 

 فتسخير البحر للركوب من أعظم آيات الله كما بينه في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون   [ 36 \ 41 ، 42 ] ، وقوله : الله الذي سخر لكم البحر لتجري الفلك فيه بأمره ولتبتغوا من فضله ولعلكم تشكرون   [ 45 \ 12 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وذكر في هذه الآية أربع نعم من نعمه على خلقه بتسخير البحر لهم   : 

 الأولى : قوله : لتأكلوا منه لحما طريا   [ 16 \ 14 ] ، وكرر الامتنان بهذه النعمة في القرآن ; كقوله : أحل لكم صيد البحر وطعامه متاعا لكم وللسيارة الآية [ 5 \ 96 ] ، وقوله : ومن كل تأكلون لحما طريا الآية [ 35 \ 12 ] . 

 الثانية : قوله : وتستخرجوا منه حلية تلبسونها   [ 16 \ 14 ] ، وكرر الامتنان بهذه النعمة أيضا في القرآن ; كقوله : يخرج منهما اللؤلؤ والمرجان فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان   [ 55 \ 22 ، 23 ] ، واللؤلؤ والمرجان : هما الحلية التي يستخرجونها من البحر للبسها ، وقوله : ومن كل تأكلون لحما طريا وتستخرجون حلية تلبسونها   [ 35 \ 12 ] . 

 الثالثة : قوله تعالى : وترى الفلك مواخر فيه   [ 16 \ 14 ] ، وكرر في القرآن الامتنان بشق أمواج البحر على السفن ، كقوله : وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون الآية [ 36 \ 42 ] ، وقوله : وسخر لكم الفلك لتجري في البحر بأمره   [ 14 \ 32 ] . 

 الرابعة : الابتغاء من فضله بأرباح التجارات بواسطة الحمل على السفن المذكور في قوله هنا : ولتبتغوا من فضله   [ 16 \ 14 ] ، أي : كأرباح التجارات . وكرر في القرآن الامتنان بهذه النعمة أيضا . 

 كقوله في " سورة البقرة " : والفلك التي تجري في البحر بما ينفع الناس   [ 2 \ 164 ] ، وقوله في " فاطر " : وترى الفلك فيه مواخر لتبتغوا من فضله ولعلكم تشكرون   [ 35 \ 12 ] ، وقوله في " الجاثية " : الله الذي سخر لكم البحر لتجري الفلك فيه بأمره ولتبتغوا من فضله ولعلكم تشكرون   [ 45 \ 12 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
[ ص: 344 ] مسائل تتعلق بهذه الآية الكريمة : 

 المسألة الأولى : لا مفهوم مخالفة لقوله : لحما طريا    [ 16 \ 14 ] ، فلا يقال : يفهم من التقييد بكونه طريا أن اليابس كالقديد  مما في البحر لا يجوز أكله ; بل يجوز أكل القديد مما في البحر بإجماع  العلماء . 

 وقد تقرر في الأصول : أن من موانع اعتبار مفهوم المخالفة كون النص مسوقا للامتنان   ; فإنه إنما قيد بالطري ; لأنه أحسن من غيره فالامتنان به أتم . 

 وقد أشار إلى هذا صاحب مراقي السعود ، بقوله عاطفا على موانع اعتبار مفهوم  المخالفة : أو امتنان أو وفاق الواقع والجهل والتأكيد عند السامع . 

 ومحل الشاهد قوله : " أو امتنان " ، وقد قدمنا هذا في " سورة المائدة " .
المسألة الثانية : اعلم أن علماء المالكية قد أخذوا من هذه الآية الكريمة : أن لحوم ما في البحر كلها جنس واحد   ; فلا يجوز التفاضل بينها في البيع ، ولا بيع طريها بيابسها ; لأنها جنس واحد . 

 قالوا : لأن الله عبر عن جميعها بلفظ واحد ، وهو قوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : وهو الذي سخر البحر لتأكلوا منه لحما طريا   [ 16 \ 14 ] ، وهو شامل لما في البحر كله . 

 ومن هنا جعل علماء المالكية لللحوم أربعة أجناس لا خامس لها : 

 الأول : لحم ما في البحر كله جنس واحد ، لما ذكرنا . 

 الثاني : لحوم ذوات الأربع من الأنعام والوحوش كلها عندهم جنس واحد   . قالوا : لأن الله فرق بين أسمائها في حياتها ، فقال : من الضأن اثنين ومن المعز اثنين   [ 6 \ 143 ] ، ثم قال : ومن الإبل اثنين ومن البقر اثنين   [ 6 \ 144 ] ، أما بعد ذبحها فقد عبر عنها باسم واحد ، فقال : أحلت لكم بهيمة الأنعام   [ 5 \ 1 ] ، فجمعها بلحم واحد . وقال كثير من العلماء : يدخل في بهيمة الأنعام الوحش كالظباء . 

 الثالث : لحوم الطير بجميع أنواعها جنس واحد   ; لقوله تعالى : ولحم طير مما يشتهون   [ 56 \ 21 ] ،   [ ص: 345 ] فجمع لحومها باسم واحد . 

 الرابع : الجراد هو جنس واحد عندهم ، وقد قدمنا في " سورة البقرة " الإشارة إلى الاختلاف في ربويته عندهم ، ومشهور مذهب مالك  عدم  ربويته ، بناء على أن غلبة العيش بالمطعوم من أجزاء العلة في الربا ; لأن  علة الربا في الربويات عند مالك : هي الاقتيات والادخار . قيل : وغلبة  العيش . وقد قدمنا : أن الاختلاف في اشتراط غلبة العيش تظهر فائدته في  أربعة أشياء : وهي الجراد ، والبيض ، والتين ، والزيت ، وقد قدمنا تفصيل  ذلك في " سورة البقرة " . 

 فإذا علمت ذلك ; فاعلم أن كل جنس من هذه الأجناس المذكورة يجوز بيعه  بالجنس الآخر متفاضلا يدا بيد . ويجوز بيع طريه بيابسه يدا بيد أيضا في  مذهب مالك    - رحمه الله تعالى - . 

 ومذهب الإمام أبي حنيفة     - رحمه الله - : أن اللحوم تابعة لأصولها ، فكل لحم جنس مستقل كأصله :  فلحم الإبل عنده جنس مستقل ، وكذلك لحم الغنم ولحم البقر ، وهكذا ; لأن  اللحوم تابعة لأصولها وهي مختلفة كالأدقة والأدهان . 

 أما مذهب  الشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، في هذه المسألة فكلاهما عنه فيها روايتان . أما الروايتان عن  الشافعي  ، فإحداهما : أن اللحوم كلها جنس واحد ; لاشتراكها في الاسم الخاص الذي هو اللحم . الثانية : أنها أجناس كأصولها : كقول أبي حنيفة    . 

 وقال صاحب المهذب : إن هذا قول المزني  وهو الصحيح . 

 وأما الروايتان في مذهب الإمام أحمد    ; فإحداهما : أن اللحوم كلها جنس واحد . وهو ظاهر كلام الخرقي  ، فإنه قال : وسائر اللحمان جنس واحد . قال صاحب المغني : وذكره أبو الخطاب  وابن عقيل  رواية عن أحمد    . ثم قال : وأنكر القاضي أبو يعلى  كون هذا رواية عن أحمد  ، وقال : الأنعام والوحوش ، والطير ، ودواب الماء أجناس ، يجوز التفاضل فيها رواية واحدة ، وإنما في اللحم روايتان . 

 إحداهما : أنه أربعة أجناس كما ذكرنا . الثانية : أنه أجناس باختلاف أصوله  . انتهى من المغني بتصرف يسير ، بحذف ما لا حاجة له ، فهذه مذاهب الأربعة  في هذه المسألة . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (159)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(5)
صـ 346 إلى صـ 350



قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : اختلاف العلماء في هذه المسألة من  الاختلاف في تحقيق مناط من نصوص الشرع ، وذلك أنه ثبت في صحيح مسلم  وغيره من حديث   [ ص: 346 ]  عبادة بن الصامت     - رضي الله عنه - : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " فإذا اختلفت  هذه الأصناف ; فبيعوا كيف شئتم إذا كان يدا بيد " ، فعلم أن اختلاف  الصنفين مناط جواز التفاضل . 

 واتحادهما مناط منع التفاضل ، واختلاف العلماء في تحقيق هذا المناط ،  فبعضهم يقول : اللحم جنس واحد يعبر عنه باسم واحد ، فمناط تحريم التفاضل  موجود فيه . وبعضهم يقول : هي لحوم مختلفة الجنس ; لأنها من حيوانات مختلفة  الجنس ; فمناط منع التفاضل غير موجود . والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة الثالثة : لا يجوز بيع اللحم بالحيوان الذي يجوز أكله من جنسه   . 

 وهذا مذهب أكثر العلماء : منهم مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد    . وقال أبو حنيفة    - رحمه الله - : يجوز بيع اللحم بالحيوان ; لأن الحيوان غير ربوي ، فأشبه بيعه باللحم بيع اللحم بالأثمان . 

 واحتج الجمهور بما رواه مالك  في الموطأ ، عن  زيد بن أسلم  ، عن  سعيد بن المسيب    : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهى عن بيع اللحم بالحيوان   . وفي " الموطأ " أيضا ، عن مالك  ، عن  داود بن الحصين    : أنه سمع  سعيد بن المسيب  يقول : من ميسر أهل الجاهلية بيع الحيوان باللحم بالشاة والشاتين   . وفي " الموطأ " أيضا ، عن مالك  ، عن أبي الزناد  ، عن  سعيد بن المسيب    : أنه كان يقول : نهي عن بيع الحيوان باللحم   . قال أبو الزناد    : فقلت  لسعيد بن المسيب    : أرأيت رجلا اشترى شارفا بعشر شياه ؟ ، فقال سعيد    : إن كان اشتراها لينحرها فلا خير في ذلك   . قال أبو الزناد    : وكل من أدركت من الناس ينهون عن بيع الحيوان باللحم . قال أبو الزناد    : وكان ذلك يكتب في عهود العمال في زمان  أبان بن عثمان  وهشام بن إسماعيل  ينهون عن ذلك . اهـ ، من الموطأ . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في المغني : لا يختلف المذهب أنه لا يجوز بيع اللحم بحيوان من جنسه ، وهو مذهب مالك   والشافعي  ، وقول فقهاء المدينة  السبعة . وحكي عن مالك    : أنه لا يجوز بيع اللحم بحيوان معد لللحم ويجوز بغيره . وقال أبو حنيفة     : يجوز مطلقا ; لأنه باع مال الربا بما لا ربا فيه ; فأشبه بيع اللحم  بالدراهم ، أو بلحم من غير جنسه . ولنا ما روي : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - " نهى عن بيع اللحم بالحيوان   " ، رواه مالك  في الموطأ ، عن  زيد بن أسلم  ، عن  سعيد بن المسيب  ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، قال  ابن عبد البر    : هذا أحسن أسانيده . وروي عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أنه نهى أن يباع حي بميت   " ذكره الإمام أحمد    . وروي عن  ابن عباس    : " أن جزورا نحرت فجاء رجل بعناق ، فقال أعطوني جزءا بهذه العناق - فقال أبو بكر    : لا يصلح   [ ص: 347 ] هذا ، قال  الشافعي    : لا أعلم مخالفا لأبي بكر  في ذلك . وقال أبو الزناد     : كل من أدركت ينهى عن بيع اللحم بالحيوان ; ولأن اللحم نوع فيه الربا  بيع بأصله الذي فيه مثله فلم يجز ; كبيع السمسم بالشيرج اهـ . 

 وقال صاحب المهذب : ولا يجوز بيع حيوان يؤكل لحمه بلحمه ، لما روى  سعيد بن المسيب    - رضي الله عنه - : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " لا يباع حي بميت   " ، وروى  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : " أن جزورا نحرت على عهد أبي بكر    - رضي الله عنه - ، فجاء رجل بعناق فقال : أعطوني بها لحما فقال أبو بكر    : لا يصلح هذا   " ; ولأنه جنس فيه الربا بيع بأصله الذي فيه مثله ; فلم يجز كبيع الشيرج بالسمسم ، اهـ . 

 وقال ابن السبكي  في تكملته لشرح المهذب : حديث  سعيد بن المسيب  رواه أبو داود  من طريق  الزهري  ، عن سعيد  ، كما ذكره المصنف ، ورواه مالك  في الموطأ ،  والشافعي  في المختصر والأم ، وأبو داود  من طريق  زيد بن أسلم  ، عن  سعيد بن المسيب    : " أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهى عن بيع اللحم بالحيوان   " ، هذا لفظ  الشافعي  عن مالك  ، وأبي داود  ، عن  القعنبي  ، عن مالك  ، وكذلك هو في موطأ ابن وهب    . ورأيت في موطأ  القعنبي  عن بيع الحيوان باللحم ، والمعنى واحد ، وكلا الحديثين - أعني : رواية  الزهري   وزيد بن أسلم    - مرسل ، ولم يسنده واحد عن سعيد    . وقد روي من طرق أخر ، منها عن الحسن  ، عن سمرة    : " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهى أن تباع الشاة باللحم   " ، رواه الحاكم  في المستدرك ، وقال : رواته عن آخرهم أئمة حفاظ ثقات . وقد احتج  البخاري  بالحسن  عن سمرة  ، وله شاهد مرسل في الموطأ ، هذا كلام الحاكم    . ورواه البيهقي  في سننه الكبير ، وقال : هذا إسناد صحيح . ومن أثبت سماع الحسن  عن سمرة  عده موصولا . ومن لم يثبته فهو مرسل جيد انضم إلى مرسل سعيد    . ومنها عن  سهل بن سعد  قال : " نهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن بيع اللحم بالحيوان   " ، رواه  الدارقطني  ، وقال : تفرد به يزيد بن مروان  ، عن مالك  بهذا الإسناد ولم يتابع عليه ، وصوابه في الموطأ عن  ابن المسيب  مرسلا . وذكره البيهقي  في سننه الصغير ، وحكم بأن ذلك من غلط يزيد بن مروان  ، ويزيد  المذكور تكلم فيه  يحيى بن معين    . وقال  ابن عدي    : وليس هذا بذلك المعروف . ومنها عن  ابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " نهى عن بيع الحيوان باللحم   " ، قال عبد الحق    : أخرجه البزار  في مسنده من رواية ثابت بن زهير  عن نافع  ، وثابت  رجل من أهل البصرة  منكر الحديث لا يستقل به . ذكره  أبو حاتم الرازي    . انتهى محل الغرض من كلام صاحب تكملة المجموع . 

 [ ص: 348 ] قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : لا يخفى أن هذا الذي ذكرنا يثبت به منع بيع اللحم بالحيوان . أما على مذهب من يحتج بالمرسل : كمالك  ، وأبي حنيفة  ، وأحمد  ، فلا إشكال ، وأما على مذهب من لا يحتج بالمرسل : فمرسل  سعيد بن المسيب  حجة عند كثير ممن لا يحتج بالمرسل ، ولا سيما أنه اعتضد بحديث الحسن  عن سمرة    . فعلى قول من يصحح سماع الحسن  عن سمرة    ; فلا إشكال في ثبوت ذلك ; لأنه حينئذ حديث صحيح متصل وأما على قول من لا يثبت سماع الحسن  عن سمرة     - فأقل درجاته أنه مرسل صحيح ، اعتضد بمرسل صحيح . ومثل هذا يحتج به من  يحتج بالمرسل ومن لا يحتج به ، وقد قدمنا في " سورة المائدة " ، كلام  العلماء في سماع الحسن  عن سمرة  ،  وقدمنا في " سورة الأنعام " أن مثل هذا المرسل يحتج به بلا خلاف عنه  الأئمة الأربعة ، فظهر بهذه النصوص : أن بيع الحيوان باللحم من جنسه لا  يجوز ; خلافا لأبي حنيفة    . وأما إن كان من غير جنسه كبيع شاة بلحم حوت ، أو بيع طير بلحم إبل فهو جائز عند مالك    ; لأن المزابنة تنتفي باختلاف الجنس ، وحمل معنى الحديث على هذا وإن كان ظاهره العموم . ومذهب  الشافعي  مع اختلاف الجنس فيه قولان : أحدهما : جواز بيع اللحم بالحيوان إذا اختلف جنسهما   . 

 والثاني : المنع مطلقا لعموم الحديث . ومذهب أحمد  في المسألة ذكره  ابن قدامة  في المغني بقوله : وأما بيع اللحم بحيوان من غير جنسه فظاهر كلام أحمد  والخرقي    : أنه لا يجوز ; فإن أحمد  سئل عن بيع الشاة باللحم ، فقال : لا يصح ; لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " ، نهى أن يباع حتى بميت   " ، واختار القاضي جوازه ،  وللشافعي  فيه  قولان . واحتج من منعه بعموم الأخبار ، وبأن اللحم كله جنس واحد ومن أجازه  ، قال : مال الربا بيع بغير أصله ولا جنسه ، فجاز كما لو باعه بالأثمان .  وإن باعه بحيوان غير مأكول اللحم جاز في ظاهر قول أصحابنا ، وهو قول عامة  الفقهاء . انتهى كلام صاحب المغني . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : قد عرفت مما تقدم أن بعض العلماء قال : إن  اللحم كله جنس واحد . وبعضهم قال : إن اللحوم أجناس . فعلى أن اللحم جنس  واحد ; فمنع بيع الحيوان باللحم هو الظاهر . وعلى أن اللحوم أجناس مختلفة ;  فبيع اللحم بحيوان من غير جنسه الظاهر فيه الجواز ; لقوله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - : " فإذا اختلفت الأجناس فبيعوا كيف شئتم   " ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 [ ص: 349 ] تنبيه . 

 اشترط المالكية في منع بيع الحيوان باللحم من جنسه : إلا يكون اللحم  مطبوخا . فإن كان مطبوخا : جاز عندهم بيعه بالحيوان من جنسه ، وهو معنى قول  خليل  في مختصره . وفسد  منهي عنه إلا بدليل كحيوان بلحم جنسه إن لم يطبخ . واحتجوا لذلك ; بأن  الطبخ ينقل اللحم عن جنسه ; فيجوز التفاضل بينه وبين اللحم الذي لم يطبخ ;  فبيعه بالحيوان من باب أولى . هكذا يقولون . والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة الرابعة : اعلم أن ظاهر هذه الآية الكريمة يدل على أنه يجوز للرجل أن يلبس الثوب المكلل باللؤلؤ والمرجان   ; لأن الله - جل وعلا - قال فيها في معرض الامتنان العام على خلقه عاطفا على الأكل : وتستخرجوا منه حلية تلبسونها   [ 16 \ 14 ] ، وهذا الخطاب خطاب الذكور كما هو معروف . ونظير ذلك قوله تعالى في سورة فاطر : ومن كل تأكلون لحما طريا وتستخرجون حلية تلبسونها   [ 35 \ 12 ] ، وقال القرطبي  في  تفسيره : امتن الله سبحانه على الرجال والنساء امتنانا عاما بما يخرج من  البحر ، فلا يحرم عليهم شيء منه ، وإنما حرم تعالى على الرجال الذهب  والحرير . وقال صاحب الإنصاف : يجوز للرجل والمرأة التحلي بالجوهر ونحوه ،  وهو الصحيح من المذهب . وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أنه لا يجوز للرجل أن يلبس  الثوب المكلل باللؤلؤ مثلا ، ولا أعلم للتحريم مستندا إلا عموم الأحاديث  الواردة بالزجر البالغ عن تشبه الرجال بالنساء ، كالعكس ! قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : " باب المتشبهين بالنساء والمتشبهات بالرجال " : حدثنا  محمد بن بشار  ، حدثنا  محمد بن جعفر  ، حدثنا شعبة  ، عن قتادة  ، عن عكرمة  ، عن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - ، قال : " لعن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المتشبهين من الرجال بالنساء والمتشبهات من النساء بالرجال    " . فهذا الحديث نص صريح في أن تشبه الرجال بالنساء حرام ; لأن النبي -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا يلعن أحدا إلا على ارتكاب حرام شديد الحرمة . ولا  شك أن الرجل إذ لبس اللؤلؤ والمرجان فقد تشبه بالنساء . فإن قيل : يجب  تقديم الآية على هذا الحديث ، وما جرى مجراه من الأحاديث من وجهين : 

 الأول : أن الآية نص متواتر ، والحديث المذكور خبر آحاد ، والمتواتر مقدم على الآحاد . 

 [ ص: 350 ] الثاني  : أن الحديث عام في كل أنواع التشبه بالنساء ، والآية خاصة في إباحة  الحلية المستخرجة من البحر ، والخاص مقدم على العام ؟ فالجواب : أنا لم نر  من تعرض لهذا . والذي يظهر لنا - والله تعالى أعلم - : أن الآية الكريمة  وإن كانت أقوى سندا وأخص ، في محل النزاع ; فإن الحديث أقوى دلالة على محل  النزاع منها ; وقوة الدلالة في نص صالح للاحتجاج على محل النزاع أرجح من  قوة السند ; لأن قوله : وتستخرجوا منه حلية تلبسونها    [ 16 \ 14 ] ، يحتمل معناه احتمالا قويا : أن وجه الامتنان به أن نساءهم  يتجملن لهم به ، فيكون تلذذهم وتمتعهم بذلك الجمال والزينة الناشئ عن تلك  الحلية من نعم الله عليهم ، وإسناد اللباس إليهم لنفعهم به ، وتلذذهم بلبس  أزواجهم له ، بخلاف الحديث فهو نص صريح غير محتمل في لعن من تشبه بالنساء ، ولا شك أن المتحلي باللؤلؤ مثلا متشبه بهن ; فالحديث يتناوله بلا شك . وقال ابن حجر  في  فتح الباري في الكلام على الحديث المذكور ، واستدل به على أنه يحرم على  الرجال لبس الثوب المكلل باللؤلؤ ، وهو واضح ، لورود علامات التحريم وهو  لعن من فعل ذلك : وأما قول  الشافعي    : ولا أكره للرجل لبس اللؤلؤ ، إلا لأنه من زي النساء ، فليس مخالفا لذلك ; لأن مراده أنه لم يرد في النهي عنه بخصوصه شيء .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (160)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(6)
صـ 351 إلى صـ 355



المسألة الخامسة : لا يخفى أن الفضة والذهب يمنع الشرب في آنيتهما مطلقا ،  ولا يخفى أيضا أنه يجوز لبس الذهب والحرير للنساء ويمنع للرجال . وهذا مما  لا خلاف فيه ; لكثرة النصوص الصحيحة المصرحة به عن النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - وإجماع المسلمين على ذلك ، ومن شذ فهو محجوج بالنصوص الصريحة وإجماع  من يعتد به من المسلمين على ذلك . وسنذكر طرفا قليلا من النصوص الكثيرة  الواردة في ذلك . 

 أما الشرب في آنيتهما : فقد أخرج الشيخان ، والإمام أحمد  ، وأصحاب السنن ، عن حذيفة    - رضي الله عنه - : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " ولا تشربوا في آنية الذهب والفضة ، ولا تأكلوا في صحافها ; فإنها لهم في الدنيا ولكم في الآخرة   " ، ولفظة : " ولا تأكلوا في صحافها   " في صحيح مسلم    : وعن  أم سلمة    - رضي الله عنه - أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " إن الذي يشرب في آنية الفضة إنما يجرجر في بطنه نار جهنم   " ، متفق عليه . وفي رواية لمسلم    : " إن الذي يأكل أو يشرب في إناء الذهب والفضة ، إنما يجرجر في بطنه نار جهنم   " ، والأحاديث بمثل هذا كثيرة . 

 وأما لبس الحرير والديباج الذي هو نوع من الحرير : فعن حذيفة    - رضي الله عنه -   [ ص: 351 ] قال : سمعت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " لا تلبسوا الحرير ولا الديباج ، ولا تشربوا في آنية الذهب والفضة ; فإنها لهم في الدنيا ولكم في الآخرة   " ، أخرجه الشيخان وباقي الجماعة . وعن عمر    - رضي الله عنه - سمعت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " لا تلبسوا الحرير ; فإن من لبسه في الدنيا لم يلبسه في الآخرة   " ، متفق عليه . وعن أنس    - رضي الله عنه - : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " من لبس الحرير في الدنيا فلن يلبسه في الآخرة   " ، متفق عليه أيضا . والأحاديث بمثل هذا كثيرة جدا . 

 وأما لبس الذهب   : فقد أخرج الشيخان في صحيحيهما من حديث  البراء بن عازب    - رضي الله عنه - : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " نهاهم عن خاتم الذهب   " ، قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : حدثنا آدم  ، حدثنا شعبة  ، حدثنا أشعث بن سليم  ، قال : سمعت معاوية بن سويد بن مقرن  ، قال : سمعت  البراء بن عازب    - رضي الله عنهما - يقول : " نهانا النبي  - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن سبع : نهى عن خاتم الذهب - أو قال حلقة الذهب -  ، وعن الحرير ، والإستبرق ، والديباج ، والميثرة الحمراء ، والقسي ، وآنية  الفضة ، وأمرنا بسبع : بعيادة المريض ، واتباع الجنائز ، وتشميت العاطس ،  ورد السلام ، وإجابة الداعي ، وإبرار المقسم ، ونصر المظلوم   " ، ولفظ مسلم  في صحيحه قريب منه ، إلا أن مسلما  قدم السبع المأمور بها على السبع المنهي عنها . وقال في حديثه : " ونهانا عن خواتيم ، أو عن تختم بالذهب   " ، وهذا الحديث المتفق عليه يدل على أن لبس الذهب لا يحل للرجال ; لأنه إذا منع الخاتم منه فغيره أولى ، وهو كالمعلوم من الدين بالضرورة ، والأحاديث فيه كثيرة . 

 وأما جواز لبس النساء للحرير   : فله أدلة كثيرة ، منها : حديث علي    - رضي الله عنه - : أهديت  للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حلة سيراء ، فبعث بها إلي فلبستها فعرفت  الغضب في وجهه ، فقال : " إني لم أبعث بها إليك لتلبسها ، إنما بعثت بها  إليك لتشقها خمرا بين نسائك   " ، متفق عليه . وعن  أنس بن مالك    - رضي الله عنه - : أنه رأى على  أم كلثوم بنت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم    - برد حلة سيراء   . أخرجه  البخاري   والنسائي  وأبو داود  ، والأحاديث بمثل ذلك كثيرة . وإباحة الحرير للنساء كالمعلوم بالضرورة . ومخالفة عبد الله بن الزبير    - رضي الله عنهما - في ذلك لا أثر لها ; لأنه محجوج بالنصوص الصحيحة ، واتفاق عامة علماء المسلمين . 

 وأما جواز لبس الذهب للنساء   : فقد وردت فيه أحاديث كثيرة . منها : ما رواه الإمام أحمد  ، وأبو داود  ،  والنسائي  ، والحاكم  وصححاه ،  والطبراني  من حديث  أبي موسى الأشعري    - رضي الله عنه - : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " أحل الذهب والحرير للإناث من أمتي ، وحرم على ذكورها   " ، وفي هذا الحديث كلام ; لأن راويه عن أبي موسى  وهو  سعيد بن أبي هند  ، قال   [ ص: 352 ] بعض العلماء : لم يسمع من أبي موسى    . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : ولو فرضنا أنه لم يسمع منه فالحديث حجة ;  لأنه مرسل معتضد بأحاديث كثيرة ، منها ما هو حسن ، ومنها ما إسناده مقارب ،  كما بينه الحافظ في التلخيص وبإجماع المسلمين ، وقد قال البيهقي     - رحمه الله - في سننه الكبرى ، " باب سياق أخبار تدل على تحريم التحلي  بالذهب " ، وساق أحاديث في ذلك ، ثم قال : " باب سياق أخبار تدل على إباحته  للنساء " ، ثم ساق في ذلك أحاديث ، وذكر منها حديث  سعيد بن أبي هند  المذكور عن أبي موسى  ، ثم قال : ورويناه من حديث  علي بن أبي طالب  ،  وعقبة بن عامر  ، وعبد الله بن عمرو  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وذكر منها أيضا حديث عائشة  قالت : قدمت على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حلية من عند  النجاشي  أهداها له ، فيها خاتم من ذهب ، فأخذه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعود معرضا عنه أو ببعض أصابعه ، ثم دعا  أمامة بنت أبي العاص  بنت ابنته زينب  ، فقال : " تحلي هذا يا بنية   " ، وذكر منها أيضا حديث بنت  أسعد بن زرارة    - رضي الله عنه - : أنها  كانت هي وأختاها في حجر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ; لأن أباهن أوصى  إليه بهن ، قالت : فكان - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يحلينا بالذهب واللؤلؤ   . وفي رواية : " يحلينا رعاثا من ذهب ولؤلؤ   " ، وفي رواية : " يحلينا التبر واللؤلؤ   " ، ثم قال البيهقي    : قال أبو عبيد    : قال أبو عمرو    : وواحد الرعاث رعثة ، ورعثة وهو القرط . ثم قال البيهقي     : فهذه الأخبار وما ورد في معناها تدل على إباحة التحلي بالذهب للنساء ،  واستدللنا بحصول الإجماع على إباحته لهن على نسخ الأخبار الدالة على تحريمه  فيهن خاصة . وقد قال بعض أهل العلم : إن موافقة الإجماع لخبر الآحاد تصيره  قطعيا لاعتضاده بالقطعي ، وهو الإجماع . وقد تقدم ذلك في " سورة التوبة " ،  والله أعلم . 

 فتحصل أنه لا شك في تحريم لبس الذهب والحرير على الرجال ، وإباحته للنساء .
المسألة السادسة : أما لبس الرجال خواتم الفضة فهو جائز بلا شك ، وأدلته معروفة في السنة ، ومن أوضحها خاتم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من الفضة المنقوش فيه : " محمد  رسول الله " ، الذي كان يلبسه بعده أبو بكر  ثم عمر  ثم عثمان    . حتى سقط في بئر أريس  كما هو ثابت في الصحيحين . أما لبس الرجال لغير الخاتم من الفضة ففيه خلاف بين العلماء ، وسنوضح هذه المسألة إن شاء الله . 

 اعلم أولا : أن الرجل إذا لبس من الفضة مثل ما يلبسه النساء من الحلي :  كالخلخال ، والسوار ، والقرط ، والقلادة ، ونحو ذلك ، فهذا لا ينبغي أن  يختلف في منعه ; لأنه تشبه   [ ص: 353 ] بالنساء  ، ومن تشبه بهن من الرجال فهو ملعون على لسان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - كما مر آنفا . وكل من كان ملعونا على لسانه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  فهو ملعون في كتاب الله ، كما قال  ابن مسعود    - رضي الله عنه - ; لأن الله يقول : وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا   [ 59 \ 7 ] ، وأما غير ذلك كجعل الرجل الفضة في الثوب ، واستعمال الرجل شيئا محلى بأحد النقدين    ; فجماهير العلماء منهم الأئمة الأربعة على أن ذلك ممنوع ، مع الإجماع  على جواز تختم الرجل بخاتم الفضة . والاختلاف في أشياء : كالمنطقة ، وآلة  الحرب ونحوه ، والمصحف . والاتفاق على جعل الأنف من الذهب وربط الأسنان  بالذهب والفضة . وسنذكر بعض النصوص من فروع المذاهب الأربعة في ذلك . 

 قال خليل بن إسحاق المالكي  في  مختصره الذي قال في ترجمته مبينا لما به الفتوى ما نصه : وحرم استعمال ذكر  محلى ولو منطقة وآلة حرب ; إلا السيف والأنف ، وربط سن مطلقا ، وخاتم فضة ;  لا ما بعضه ذهب ولو قل ، وإناء نقد واقتناؤه وإن لامرأة . وفي المغشى ،  والمموه ، والمضبب ، وذي الحلقة ، وإناء الجوهر ، قولان . وجاز للمرأة  الملبوس مطلقا ولو نعلا لا كسرير . انتهى الغرض من كلام خليل  مع اختلاف في بعض المسائل التي ذكرها عند المالكية . وقال صاحب تبيين الحقائق في مذهب الإمام أبي حنيفة  ما نصه : ولا يتحلى الرجل بالذهب والفضة ، إلا بالخاتم والمنطقة وحلية السيف من الفضة . اهـ . 

 وقال النووي  في شرح المهذب في مذهب  الشافعي     : " فصل فيما يحل ويحرم من الحلي : " فالذهب أصله على التحريم في حق  الرجال ، وعلى الإباحة للنساء - إلى أن قال : وأما الفضة فيجوز للرجل  التختم بها ، وهل له ما سوى الخاتم من حلي الفضة : كالدملج ، والسوار ،  والطوق ، والتاج ; فيه وجهان . قطع الجمهور بالتحريم . انتهى محل الغرض من  كلام النووي    . وقال  ابن قدامة  في المقنع في مذهب الإمام أحمد     : ويباح للرجال من الفضة الخاتم ، وفي حلية المنطقة روايتان ، وعلى  قياسها الجوشن والخوذة والخف والران والحمائل . ومن الذهب قبيعة السيف .  ويباح للنساء من الذهب والفضة كل ما جرت عادتهن بلبسه قل أو كثر . انتهى  محل الغرض من المقنع . 

 فقد ظهر من هذه النقول : أن الأئمة الأربعة في الجملة متفقون على منع  استعمال المحلى بالذهب أو الفضة من ثوب أو آلة أو غير ذلك ، إلا في أشياء  استثنوها على اختلاف بينهم في بعضها . وقال بعض العلماء : لا يمنع لبس شيء  من الفضة . واستدل من قال بهذا بأمرين : أحدهما : أنها لم يثبت فيها تحريم .  قال صاحب الإنصاف في شرح قول صاحب   [ ص: 354 ] المقنع : وعلى قياسها الجوشن والخوذة إلخ ، ما نصه : وقال صاحب الفروع فيه : ولا أعرف على تحريم الفضة نصا عن أحمد    . وكلام شيخنا يدل على إباحة لبسها للرجال ، إلا ما دل الشرع على تحريمه - انتهى . وقال الشيخ تقي الدين  أيضا  : لبس الفضة إذا لم يكن فيه لفظ عام لم يكن لأحد أن يحرم منه ، إلا ما قام  الدليل الشرعي على تحريمه ، فإذا أباحت السنة خاتم الفضة دل على إباحة ما  في معناه ، وما هو أولى منه بالإباحة ، وما لم يكن كذلك فيحتاج إلى نظر في  تحليله وتحريمه ، والتحريم يفتقر إلى دليل ، والأصل عدمه . ونصره صاحب  الفروع ، ورد جميع ما استدل به الأصحاب . انتهى كلام صاحب الإنصاف . 

 الأمر الثاني : حديث عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يدل على ذلك . قال أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا  عبد الله بن مسلمة  ، حدثنا  عبد العزيز - يعني ابن محمد    - عن أسيد بن أبي أسيد البراد  ، عن نافع بن عياش  ، عن  أبي هريرة    : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " من  أحب أن يحلق حبيبه حلقة من نار فليحلقه حلقة من ذهب ، ومن أحب أن يطوق  حبيبه طوقا من نار فليطوقه طوقا من ذهب ، ومن أحب أن يسور حبيبه سوارا من  نار فليسوره سوارا من ذهب ، ولكن عليكم بالفضة فالعبوا بها   " هذا لفظ أبي داود    . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : الذي يظهر لي - والله أعلم - أن هذا الحديث  لا دليل فيه على إباحة لبس الفضة للرجال . ومن استدل بهذا الحديث على جواز  لبس الرجال للفضة فقد غلط ; بل معنى الحديث : أن الذهب كان حراما على  النساء ، وأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهى الرجال عن تحلية نسائهم  بالذهب ، وقال لهم : " العبوا بالفضة " ، أي : حلوا نساءكم منها بما شئتم .  ثم بعد ذلك نسخ تحريم الذهب على النساء . والدليل على هذا الذي ذكرنا أمور  : 

 الأول : أن الحديث ليس في خطاب الرجال بما يلبسونه بأنفسهم ; بل بما يحلون  به أحبابهم ، والمراد نساؤهم ; لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال فيه :  " من أحب أن يحلق حبيبه   " ، " أن يطوق حبيبه   " ، " أن يسور حبيبه    " ، ولم يقل : من أحب أن يحلق نفسه ، ولا أن يطوق نفسه ، ولا أن يسور  نفسه ; فدل ذلك دلالة واضحة لا لبس فيها على أن المراد بقوله : " فالعبوا  بها " ، أي : حلوا بها أحبابكم كيف شئتم ; لارتباط آخر الكلام بأوله . 

 الأمر الثاني : أنه ليس من عادة الرجال أن يلبسوا حلق الذهب ، ولا أن  يطوقوا بالذهب ، ولا يتسوروا به في الغالب ; فدل ذلك على أن المراد بذلك من  شأنه لبس الحلقة   [ ص: 355 ] والطوق والسوار من الذهب ، وهن النساء بلا شك . 

 الأمر الثالث : أن أبا داود    - رحمه الله - قال بعد الحديث المذكور متصلا به : حدثنا مسدد  ، ثنا أبو عوانة  ، عن منصور  ، عن  ربعي بن خراش  ، عن امرأته ، عن أخت لحذيفة    : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " يا معشر النساء ، أما لكن في الفضة ما تحلين به ، أما إنه ليس منكن امرأة تحلى ذهبا تظهره إلا عذبت به   " . 

 حدثنا  موسى بن إسماعيل  ، ثنا  أبان بن يزيد العطار  ، ثنا يحيى  أن محمد بن عمرو الأنصاري  ، حدثه أن  أسماء بنت يزيد  حدثته : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " أيما  امرأة تقلدت قلادة من ذهب قلدت في عنقها مثله من النار يوم القيامة ،  وأيما امرأة جعلت في أذنها خرصا من ذهب جعل في أذنها مثله من النار يوم  القيامة   " . 

 فهذان الحديثان يدلان على أن المراد بالحديث الأول : منع الذهب للنساء ،  وأن قوله : " فالعبوا بها " معناه : فحلوا نساءكم من الفضة بما شئتم كما هو  صريح في الحديثين الأخيرين . وهذا واضح جدا كما ترى . 

 ويدل له أن الحافظ البيهقي     - رحمه الله - ذكر الأحاديث الثلاثة المذكورة التي من جملتها : " وعليكم  بالفضة فالعبوا بها " ، في سياق الأحاديث الدالة على تحريم الذهب على  النساء أولا دون الفضة ، ثم بعد ذلك ذكر الأحاديث الدالة على النسخ ، ثم  قال : واستدللنا بحصول الإجماع على إباحته لهن على نسخ الأخبار الدالة على  تحريمه فيهن خاصة . والله أعلم انتهى . 

 ومن جملة تلك الأحاديث المذكورة ، حديث : " فالعبوا بها " ، وهو واضح جدا  فيما ذكرنا . فإن قيل : قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الحديث المذكور : "  يحلق حبيبه   " ، " أن يطوق حبيبه   " ، " أن يسور حبيبه   " ، يدل على أن المراد ذكر ; لأنه لو أراد الأنثى لقال : حبيبته بتاء الفرق بين الذكر والأنثى . 

 فالجواب : أن إطلاق الحبيب على الأنثى باعتبار إرادة الشخص الحبيب مستفيض في كلام العرب لا إشكال فيه ; ومنه قول  حسان بن ثابت    - رضي الله عنه - : 
**منع النوم بالعشاء الهموم وخيال إذا تغار النجوم     من حبيب أصاب قلبك منه سقم 
فهو داخل مكتوم* *

 ومراده بالحبيب أنثى ; بدليل قوله بعده :   [ ص: 356 ] 
**لم تفتها شمس النهار بشيء     غير أن الشباب ليس يدوم 
**

 وقول  كثير عزة    : 
**لئن كان برد الماء هيمان     صاديا إلي حبيبا إنها لحبيب 
**

 ومثل هذا كثير في كلام العرب ، فلا نطيل به الكلام .
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (161)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(7)
صـ 356 إلى صـ 360


قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر لي من كتاب الله - جل وعلا  - وسنة نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أن لبس الفضة حرام على الرجال ، وأن  من لبسها منهم في الدنيا لم يلبسها في الآخرة . وإيضاح ذلك أن  البخاري  قال في صحيحه في باب : " لبس الحرير للرجال وقدر ما يجوز منه " : حدثنا  سليمان بن حرب  ، حدثنا شعبة  ، عن الحكم  ، عن  ابن أبي ليلى  ، قال : كان حذيفة  بالمدائن  فاستسقى  فأتاه دهقان بماء في إناء من فضة ، فرماه به ، وقال : إني لم أرمه إلا أني  نهيته فلم ينته ، قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " الذهب والفضة  والحرير والديباج هي لهم في الدنيا ، ولكم في الآخرة  " ، فقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذا الحديث الصحيح : " الذهب ، والفضة ، والحرير : والديباج ; هي لهم في الدنيا ولكم في الآخرة    " ، يدخل في عمومه تحريم لبس الفضة ; لأن الثلاث المذكورات معها يحرم  لبسها بلا خلاف . وما شمله عموم نص ظاهر من الكتاب والسنة لا يجوز تخصيصه  إلا بنص صالح للتخصيص ; كما تقرر في علم الأصول . 

 فإن قيل : الحديث وارد في الشرب في إناء الفضة لا في لبس الفضة ؟ . 

 فالجواب : أن العبرة بعموم الألفاظ لا بخصوص الأسباب ، لا سيما أن النبي -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - ذكر في الحديث ما لا يحتمل غير اللبس : كالحرير ،  والديباج . 

 فإن قيل : جاء في بعض الروايات الصحيحة ما يفسر هذا ، ويبين أن المراد بالفضة الشرب في آنيتها لا لبسها ; قال  البخاري  في صحيحه " باب الشرب في آنية الذهب " ، حدثنا حفص بن عمر  ، حدثنا شعبة  ، عن الحكم  ، عن  ابن أبي ليلى  قال : كان حذيفة  بالمدائن  فاستسقى  ، فأتاه دهقان بقدح فضة ، فرماه به ، فقال : إني لم أرمه ، إلا أني نهيته  فلم ينته ، وأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهانا عن الحرير والديباج ،  والشرب في آنية الذهب والفضة ، وقال : " هن لهم في الدنيا ولكم في الآخرة   " ، " باب آنية الفضة " ، حدثنا  محمد بن المثنى  ، حدثنا  ابن أبي عدي  ، عن ابن عون  ، عن مجاهد  ، عن  ابن أبي ليلى  ، قال : خرجنا مع حذيفة  وذكر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " لا تشربوا في آنية الذهب والفضة ، ولا تلبسوا الحرير والديباج ; فإنها لهم في الدنيا   [ ص: 357 ] ولكم في الآخرة   " ، انتهى . 

 فدل هذا التفصيل - الذي هو النهي عن الشرب في آنية الذهب والفضة ، والنهي  عن لبس الحرير والديباج - : على أن ذلك هو المراد بما في الرواية الأولى ،  وإذن فلا حجة في الحديث على منع لبس الفضة ; لأنه تعين بهاتين الروايتين أن  المراد الشرب في آنيتها لا لبسها ; لأن الحديث حديث واحد . 

 فالجواب من ثلاثة أوجه : 

 الأول : أن الرواية المتقدمة عامة بظاهرها في الشرب واللبس معا ،  والروايات المقتصرة على الشرب في آنيتها دون اللبس ذاكرة بعض أفراد العام ،  ساكتة عن بعضها . وقد تقرر في الأصول : " أن ذكر بعض أفراد العام بحكم  العام لا يخصصه " ، وهو الحق كما بيناه في غير هذا الموضع . وإليه أشار في  مراقي السعود بقوله عاطفا على ما لا يخصص به العموم على الصحيح : 


**وذكر ما وافقه من مفرد     ومذهب الراوي على المعتمد 
**

 الوجه الثاني : أن التفصيل المذكور لو كان هو مراد النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - لكان الذهب لا يحرم لبسه ، وإنما يحرم الشرب في آنيته فقط ، كما زعم  مدعي ذلك التفصيل في الفضة ; لأن الروايات التي فيها التفصيل المذكور : " لا تشربوا في آنية الذهب والفضة   " ، فظاهرها عدم الفرق بين الذهب والفضة . ولبس الذهب حرام إجماعا على الرجال . 

 الوجه الثالث : وهو أقواها ، ولا ينبغي لمن فهمه حق الفهم أن يعدل عنه ;  لظهور وجهه ، هو : أن هذه الأربعة المذكورة في هذا الحديث ، التي هي :  الذهب ، والفضة ، والحرير ، والديباج ، صرح النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  أنها للكفار في الدنيا ، وللمسلمين في الآخرة ، فدل ذلك على أن من استمتع  بها من الدنيا لم يستمتع بها في الآخرة ، وقد صرح - جل وعلا - في كتابه  العزيز بأن أهل الجنة يتمتعون بالذهب والفضة من جهتين : 

 إحداهما : الشراب في آنيتهما . 

 والثانية : التحلي بهما . وبين أن أهل الجنة يتنعمون بالحرير والديباج من  جهة واحدة وهي لبسها ، وحكم الاتكاء عليهما داخل في حكم لبسهما . فتعين  تحريم الذهب والفضة من الجهتين المذكورتين . وتحريم الحرير والديباج من  الجهة الواحدة ; لقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الثابت في الروايات الصحيحة  في الأربعة المذكورة : " هي لهم في الدنيا ، ولكم في   [ ص: 358 ] الآخرة   " ; لأنه لو أبيح التمتع بالفضة في الدنيا والآخرة ; لكان ذلك معارضا لقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " هي لهم في الدنيا ، ولكم في الآخرة   " ، وسنوضح ذلك - إن شاء الله تعالى - من كتاب الله - جل وعلا - . 

 اعلم أولا : أن الديباج هو المعبر عنه في كتاب الله بالسندس والإستبرق . فالسندس : رقيق الديباج . والإستبرق : غليظه . 

 فإذا علمت ذلك ; فاعلم أن الله - جل وعلا - بين تنعم أهل الجنة بلبس الذهب والديباج الذي هو السندس والإستبرق في " سورة الكهف " ، في قوله : أولئك لهم جنات عدن تجري من تحتهم الأنهار يحلون فيها من أساور من ذهب ويلبسون ثيابا خضرا من سندس وإستبرق الآية [ 18 \ 31 ] ، فمن لبس الذهب والديباج في الدنيا منع من هذا التنعم بهما المذكور في " الكهف " . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - تنعم أهل الجنة بلبس الحرير والذهب في " سورة الحج " ، في قوله : إن  الله يدخل الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار يحلون  فيها من أساور من ذهب ولؤلؤا ولباسهم فيها حرير وهدوا إلى الطيب من القول  وهدوا إلى صراط الحميد   . [ 22 \ 23 - 24 ] . 

 وبين أيضا تنعمهم بلبس الذهب والحرير في " سورة فاطر " ، في قوله : جنات عدن يدخلونها يحلون فيها من أساور من ذهب ولؤلؤا ولباسهم فيها حرير وقالوا الحمد لله الذي أذهب عنا الحزن   . الآية [ 35 \ 33 ، 34 ] ، فمن لبس الذهب والحرير في الدنيا منع من هذا التنعم بهما المذكور في " سورة الحج وفاطر " . 

 وذكر - جل وعلا - تنعمهم بلبس الحرير في " سورة الإنسان " ، في قوله : وجزاهم بما صبروا جنة وحريرا   [ 76 \ 12 ] ، وفي " الدخان " بقوله إن المتقين في مقام أمين في جنات وعيون يلبسون من سندس وإستبرق الآية [ 44 \ 51 - 53 ] ، فمن لبس الحرير في الدنيا منع من هذا التنعم به المذكور في " سورة الإنسان والدخان " . 

 وذكر - جل وعلا - تنعمهم بالاتكاء على الفرش التي بطائنها " من إستبرق " في " سورة الرحمن " ، بقوله : متكئين على فرش بطائنها من إستبرق   . الآية [ 55 \ 54 ] . فمن اتكأ على الديباج في الدنيا منع هذا التنعم المذكور في " سورة الرحمن " . 

 وذكر - جل وعلا - تنعم أهل الجنة بلبس الديباج ، الذي هو السندس والإستبرق ولبس   [ ص: 359 ] الفضة في " سورة الإنسان " أيضا ، في قوله : عاليهم ثياب سندس خضر وإستبرق وحلوا أساور من فضة وسقاهم ربهم شرابا طهورا   [ 76 \ 21 ] . 

 فمن لبس الديباج أو الفضة في الدنيا منع من التنعم بلبسهما المذكور في " سورة الإنسان " ; لقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " هي لهم في الدنيا ، ولكم في الآخرة   " ، فلو أبيح لبس الفضة في الدنيا مع قوله في نعيم أهل الجنة : وحلوا أساور من فضة   [ 76 \ 21 ] ; لكان ذلك مناقضا لقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " هي لهم في الدنيا ، ولكم في الآخرة   " . 

 وذكر تنعم أهل الجنة بالشرب في آنية الذهب في " سورة الزخرف " ، في قوله تعالى : يطاف عليهم بصحاف من ذهب وأكواب الآية [ 43 \ 71 ] ، فمن شرب في الدنيا في أواني الذهب منع من هذا التنعم بها المذكور في " الزخرف " . 

 وذكر - جل وعلا - تنعم أهل الجنة بالشرب في آنية الفضة في " سورة الإنسان " ، في قوله : ويطاف  عليهم بآنية من فضة وأكواب كانت قوارير قوارير من فضة قدروها تقديرا  ويسقون فيها كأسا كان مزاجها زنجبيلا عينا فيها تسمى سلسبيلا   [  76 \ 15 - 18 ] ، فمن شرب في آنية الفضة في الدنيا منع هذا التنعم بها  المذكور في " سورة الإنسان " ، فقد ظهر بهذا المصنف دلالة القرآن والسنة  الصحيحة على منع لبس الفضة . والعلم عند الله تعالى .
تببيه . 

 فإن قيل : عموم حديث حذيفة  المذكور  الذي استدللتم به ، وبيان القرآن أنه شامل للبس الفضة والشرب فيها ، وقلتم  : إن كونه واردا في الشرب في آنية الفضة لا يجعله خاصا بذلك ; فما الدليل  في ذلك على أن العبرة بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب ؟ 

 قال  البخاري  في صحيحه ، حدثنا مسدد  ، حدثنا  يزيد بن زريع  ، حدثنا  سليمان التيمي  ، عن أبي عثمان  ، عن  ابن مسعود    - رضي الله عنه - : أن رجلا أصاب من امرأة قبلة ; فأتى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فذكر ذلك له ، فأنزلت عليه : ( وأقم الصلاة طرفي النهار وزلفا من الليل إن الحسنات يذهبن السيئات ذلك ذكرى للذاكرين   ) [ 11 \ 114 ] ، قال الرجل   [ ص: 360 ] ألي هذه ؟ قال : " لمن عمل بها من أمتي   " اهـ ، هذا لفظ  البخاري  في التفسير في " سورة هود " ، وفي رواية في الصحيح ، قال : " لجميع أمتي كلهم    " اهـ . فهذا الذي أصاب القبلة من المرأة نزلت في خصوصه آية عامة اللفظ ،  فقال للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ألي هذه ؟ ومعنى ذلك : هل النص خاص  بي لأني سبب وروده ؟ أو هو على عموم لفظه ؟ وقول النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - : " لجميع أمتي   " معناه أن العبرة بعموم لفظ : " إن الحسنات يذهبن السيئات   " ، لا بخصوص السبب ، والعلم عند الله تعالى ؟ 

 وقوله - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : " وترى الفلك    " [ 16 \ 14 ] ، أي : السفن ، وقد دل القرآن على أن : " الفلك " يطلق على  الواحد وعلى الجمع ، وأنه إن أطلق على الواحد ذكر ، وإن أطلق على الجمع  أنث ، فأطلقه على المفرد مذكرا في قوله : " وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون   " [ 36 \ 41 ، 42 ] ، وأطلقه على الجمع مؤنثا في قوله : والفلك التي تجري في البحر بما ينفع الناس    [ 2 \ 164 ] ، وقوله : مواخر [ 16 \ 14 ] ، جمع ماخرة ، وهو اسم فاعل ،  مخرت السفينة تمخر - بالفتح - وتمخر - بالضم - مخرا ومخورا : جرت في البحر  تشق الماء مع صوت . وقيل : استقبلت الريح في جريتها . والأظهر في قوله : ولتبتغوا من فضله   [ 16 \ 14 ] ، أنه معطوف على قوله : لتأكلوا منه لحما طريا   [ 16 \ 14 ] ، ولعل هنا للتعليل كما تقدم . 

 والشكر في الشرع : يطلق من العبد لربه ; كقوله هنا ولعلكم تشكرون    [ 16 \ 14 ] ، وشكر العبد لربه : هو استعماله نعمه التي أنعم عليه بها في  طاعته . وأما من يستعين بنعم الله على معصيته فليس من الشاكرين ; وإنما هو  كنود كفور . 

 وشكر الرب لعبده المذكور في القرآن كقوله : فإن الله شاكر عليم   [ 2 \ 158 ] ، وقوله إن ربنا لغفور شكور   [ 35 \ 34 ] ، هو أن يثيب عبده الثواب الجزيل من العمل القليل . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
*
*


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (162)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(8)
صـ 361 إلى صـ 365


قوله تعالى : وألقى في الأرض رواسي أن تميد بكم وأنهارا وسبلا لعلكم تهتدون وعلامات وبالنجم هم يهتدون ، ذكر - جل وعلا - في هاتين الآيتين أربع نعم من نعمه على خلقه ، مبينا لهم عظيم منته عليهم بها : 

 الأولى : إلقاؤه الجبال في الأرض لتثبت ولا تتحرك ، وكرر الامتنان بهذه النعمة في   [ ص: 361 ] القرآن كقوله : ألم نجعل الأرض مهادا والجبال أوتادا   [ 78 \ 6 - 7 ] ، وقوله : وجعلنا في الأرض رواسي الآية [ 21 \ 31 ] ، وقوله : وجعلنا فيها رواسي شامخات   [ 77 \ 27 ] ، وقوله - جل وعلا - : خلق السماوات بغير عمد ترونها وألقى في الأرض رواسي أن تميد بكم الآية [ 31 \ 10 ] ، وقوله : والجبال أرساها   [ 79 \ 32 ] ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا . 

 ومعنى تميد : تميل وتضطرب . 

 وفي معنى قوله أن وجهان معروفان للعلماء : أحدهما : كراهة أن تميد بكم . والثاني : أن المعنى : لئلا تميد بكم ; وهما متقاربان . 

 الثانية : إجراؤه الأنهار في الأرض المذكور هنا في قوله : وأنهارا [ 16 \  15 ] ، وكرر - تعالى - في القرآن الامتنان بتفجيره الماء في الأرض لخلقه :  كقوله : وسخر لكم الأنهار وسخر لكم الشمس والقمر الآية [ 14 \ 32 - 33 ] ، وقوله : أفرأيتم الماء الذي تشربون أأنتم أنزلتموه من المزن أم نحن المنزلون لو نشاء جعلناه أجاجا فلولا تشكرون   [ 56 \ 68 - 70 ] ، وقوله : وفجرنا فيها من العيون ليأكلوا من ثمره الآية [ 36 \ 34 - 35 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 الثالثة : جعله في الأرض سبلا يسلكها الناس ، ويسيرون فيها من قطر إلى قطر  في طلب حاجاتهم المذكور هنا في قوله : وسبلا ، وهو جمع سبيل بمعنى الطريق .  وكرر الامتنان بذلك في القرآن ; كقوله : وجعلنا فيها فجاجا سبلا لعلهم يهتدون   [ 21 \ 31 ] ، وقوله : والله جعل لكم الأرض بساطا لتسلكوا منها سبلا فجاجا   [ 71 \ 19 ] ، وقوله : قال علمها عند ربي في كتاب لا يضل ربي ولا ينسى الذي جعل لكم الأرض مهدا وسلك لكم فيها سبلا   [ 20 \ 52 ، 53 ] . 

 وقوله : هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها الآية [ 67 \ 15 ] ، وقوله : ولئن سألتهم من خلق السماوات والأرض ليقولن خلقهن العزيز العليم الذي جعل لكم الأرض مهدا وجعل لكم فيها سبلا لعلكم تهتدون   [ 43 \ 9 - 10 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 الرابعة : جعله العلامات لبني آدم ; ليهتدوا بها في ظلمات البر والبحر المذكور هنا في قوله : وعلامات وبالنجم هم يهتدون   [ 16 \ 16 ] ، وقد ذكر الامتنان بنحو ذلك في   [ ص: 362 ] القرآن في قوله : وهو الذي جعل لكم النجوم لتهتدوا بها في ظلمات البر والبحر الآية [ 6 \ 97 ] .
قوله تعالى : أفمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق الآية ، تقدم بيان مثل هذه الآية في موضعين .
قوله تعالى : وإن تعدوا نعمة الله لا تحصوها إن الله لغفور رحيم ، ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن بني آدم لا يقدرون على إحصاء نعم الله لكثرتها عليهم ، وأتبع ذلك بقوله : إن الله لغفور رحيم    [ 16 \ 18 ] ، فدل ذلك على تقصير بني آدم في شكر تلك النعم ، وأن الله  يغفر لمن تاب منهم ، ويغفر لمن شاء أن يغفر له ذلك التقصير في شكر النعم .  وبين هذا المفهوم المشار إليه هنا بقوله : وإن تعدوا نعمة الله لا تحصوها إن الإنسان لظلوم كفار   [ 14 \ 34 ] . 

 بين في موضع آخر : أن كل النعم على بني آدم منه - جل وعلا - ، وذلك في قوله : وما بكم من نعمة فمن الله الآية [ 16 \ 53 ] . 

 وفي هذه الآية الكريمة دليل على أن المفرد إذا كان اسم جنس وأضيف إلى  معرفة ، أنه يعم كما تقرر في الأصول ; لأن : " نعمة الله " [ 16 \ 18 ]  مفرد أضيف إلى معرفة فعم النعم . وإليه الإشارة بقول صاحب مراقي السعود  عاطفا على صيغ العموم : 

 أو بإضافة إلى معرف إذا تحقق الخصوص قد نفي .
قوله تعالى : وإذا قيل لهم ماذا أنزل ربكم قالوا أساطير الأولين ، ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الكفار إذا سئلوا عما أنزل الله على نبيه محمد     - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قالوا : لم ينزل عليه شيء . وإنما هذا الذي يتكلم  به من أساطير الأولين ، نقله من كتبهم . والأساطير : جمع أسطورة أو إسطارة  ، وهي الشيء المسطور في كتب الأقدمين من الأكاذيب والأباطيل . أصلها من  سطر : إذا كتب . ومنه قوله تعالى : وكتاب مسطور   [ 52 \ 2 ] ، وقال بعض العلماء : الأساطير : الترهات والأباطيل . وأوضح هذا المعنى في آيات أخر ; كقوله : وقالوا أساطير الأولين اكتتبها فهي تملى عليه بكرة وأصيلا   [ 25 \ 5 ] ، وقوله : وإذا تتلى عليهم آياتنا قالوا قد سمعنا لو نشاء لقلنا مثل هذا إن هذا إلا أساطير الأولين   [ 8 \ 31 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله : ماذا ، يحتمل أن تكون " ذا " موصولة و " ما " مبتدأ ، وجملة " أنزل "   [ ص: 363 ] صلة  الموصول ، والموصول وصلته خبر المبتدأ . ويحتمل أن يكون مجموعهما اسما  واحدا في محل نصب ، على أنه مفعول " أنزل " ، كما أشار له في الخلاصة بقوله  : 


**ومثل ماذا بعد ما استفهام أو من إذا لم تلغ في الكلام* *

 وبين - جل وعلا - كذب الكفار في دعواهم : أن القرآن أساطير الأولين بقوله : قل أنزله الذي يعلم السر الآية [ 25 \ 6 ] ، وبقوله هنا : ليحملوا أوزارهم كاملة يوم القيامة   [ 16 \ 25 ] .
قوله تعالى : ليحملوا أوزارهم كاملة يوم القيامة ومن أوزار الذين يضلونهم بغير علم ألا ساء ما يزرون ،  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن أولئك الكفار الذين يصرفون  الناس عن القرآن بدعواهم أنه أساطير الأولين ، تحملوا أوزارهم - أي :  ذنوبهم - كاملة ، وبعض أوزار أتباعهم الذين اتبعوهم في الضلال ; كما يدل  عليه حرف التبعيض الذي هو " ومن " ، في قوله : ومن أوزار الذين يضلونهم الآية [ 16 \ 25 ] . 

 وقال القرطبي    : " من " لبيان الجنس ; فهم يحملون مثل أوزار من أضلوهم كاملة . 

 وأوضح تعالى هذا المعنى في قوله : وليحملن أثقالهم وأثقالا مع أثقالهم وليسألن يوم القيامة عما كانوا يفترون    [ 39 \ 13 ] ، واللام في قوله " ليحملوا " تتعلق بمحذوف دل المقام عليه ،  أي : قدرنا عليهم أن يقولوا في القرآن : أساطير الأولين ; ليحملوا أوزارهم  . 

 تنبيه . 

 فإن قيل : ما وجه تحملهم بعض أوزار غيرهم المنصوص عليه بقوله : ومن أوزار الذين يضلونهم بغير علم الآية [ 16 \ 25 ] ، وقوله : وليحملن أثقالهم وأثقالا مع أثقالهم الآية [ 29 \ 13 ] ، مع أن الله يقول : ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى   [ 35 \ 18 ] ، ويقول - جل وعلا - : ولا تكسب كل نفس إلا عليها   [ 6 \ 164 ] ، ويقول تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون   [ 2 \ 134 ، 2 - 141 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 [ ص: 364 ] فالجواب - والله تعالى أعلم - أن رؤساء الضلال وقادته تحملوا وزرين : أحدهما : وزر ضلالهم في أنفسهم . 

 والثاني : وزر إضلالهم غيرهم ; لأن من سن سنة سيئة فعليه وزرها ووزر من  عمل بها ، لا ينقص ذلك من أوزارهم شيئا . وإنما أخذ بعمل غيره ; لأنه هو  الذي سنه وتسبب فيه ، فعوقب عليه من هذه الجهة ; لأنه من فعله ، فصار غير  مناف لقوله ولا تزر وازرة الآية [ 35 \ 18 ] . 

 وقال  مسلم بن الحجاج    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثني  زهير بن حرب  ، حدثنا  جرير بن عبد الحميد  ، عن  الأعمش  ، عن موسى بن عبد الله بن يزيد  ، وأبي الضحى  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن هلال العبسي  ، عن  جرير بن عبد الله  ، قال : جاء  ناس من الأعراب إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عليهم الصوف ، فرأى  سوء حالهم ، قد أصابتهم حاجة فحث الناس على الصدقة ، فأبطؤوا عنه حتى رؤي  ذلك في وجهه ، قال : ثم إن رجلا من الأنصار  جاء  بصرة من ورق ، ثم جاء آخر ، ثم تتابعوا حتى عرف السرور في وجهه . فقال  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من سن في الإسلام سنة حسنة فعمل بها  بعده ، كتب له مثل أجر من عمل بها ولا ينقص من أجورهم شيء . ومن سن في  الإسلام سنة سيئة فعمل بها بعده ، كتب عليه مثل وزر من عمل بها ولا ينقص من  أوزارهم شيء   " اه . 

 أخرج مسلم  في صحيحه هذا الحديث ، عن  جرير بن عبد الله  من طرق متعددة . وأخرجه نحوه أيضا من حديث  أبي هريرة  بلفظ : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " من  دعا إلى هدى كان له من الأجر مثل أجور من تبعه لا ينقص ذلك من أجورهم شيئا  " . ومن دعا إلى ضلالة ، كان عليه من الإثم مثل آثام من تبعه لا ينقص ذلك  من آثامهم شيئا   " اه . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : هذه النصوص الصحيحة تدل على رفع الإشكال بين  الآيات ، كما تدل على أن جميع حسنات هذه الأمة في صحيفة النبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - ، فله مثل أجور جميعهم ; لأنه - صلوات الله عليه وسلامه - هو  الذي سن لهم السنن الحسنة جميعها في الإسلام ، نرجو الله له الوسيلة  والدرجة الرفيعة ، وأن يصلي ويسلم عليه أتم صلاة وأزكى سلام . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : ( بغير علم   ) [ 16 \ 25 ] ، يدل على أن الكافر غير معذور بعد إبلاغ الرسل المؤيد بالمعجزات ، الذي لا لبس معه في الحق ، ولو كان يظن أن   [ ص: 365 ] كفره  هدى ; لأنه ما منعه من معرفة الحق مع ظهوره إلا شدة التعصب للكفر ، كما  قدمنا الآيات الدالة على ذلك في " الأعراف " ; كقوله : ( إنهم اتخذوا الشياطين أولياء من دون الله ويحسبون أنهم مهتدون   ) [ 7 \ 30 ] ، وقوله : ( قل هل ننبئكم بالأخسرين أعمالا الذين ضل سعيهم في الحياة الدنيا وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا   ) [ 18 \ 103 - 104 ] ، وقوله : ( وبدا لهم من الله ما لم يكونوا يحتسبون   ) [ 39 \ 47 ] ، وحملهم أوزارهم هو اكتسابهم الإثم الذي هو سبب ترديهم في النار ، أعاذنا الله والمسلمين منها . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : معنى حملهم أوزارهم : أن الواحد منهم عند خروجه من  قبره يوم القيامة يستقبله شيء كأقبح صورة ، وأنتنها ريحا ; فيقول : من أنت ؟  فيقول : أو ما تعرفني ! فيقول : لا ولله ، إلا أن الله قبح وجهك ! أنتن  ريحك ! فيقول أنا عملك الخبيث ، كنت في الدنيا خبيث العمل منتنه فطالما  ركبتني في الدنيا ! هلم أركبك اليوم ; فيركب على ظهره اه . 

 وقوله ( ألا ساء ما يزرون   ) [ 16 \ 25 ] ، ( ساء ) فعل جامد ; لإنشاء الذم بمعنى بئس ، و ( ما ) ، فيها الوجهان المشار إليهما بقوله في الخلاصة : 


**وما مميز وقيل فاعل في نحو نعم يقول الفاضل* *

 وقوله ( يزرون ) ، أي : يحملون ، وقال قتادة    : يعملون . اه .
*
*


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (163)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(9)
صـ 366 إلى صـ 370

قوله تعالى : قد مكر الذين من قبلهم   . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الكفار الذين كانوا قبل كفار مكة  قد مكروا . وبين ذلك في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : وقد مكر الذين من قبلهم فلله المكر جميعا   [ 13 \ 42 ] ، وقوله : وقد مكروا مكرهم وعند الله مكرهم وإن كان مكرهم لتزول منه الجبال   [ 14 \ 46 ] . 

 وبين بعض مكر كفار مكة  ، بقوله : وإذ يمكر بك الذين كفروا ليثبتوك أو يقتلوك أو يخرجوك الآية [ 8 \ 30 ] . 

 وذكر بعض مكر اليهود  بقوله : ومكروا ومكر الله والله خير الماكرين   [ 3 \ 54 ] . 

 وبين بعض مكر قوم صالح  ، بقوله : ومكروا مكرا ومكرنا مكرا وهم لا يشعرون فانظر كيف كان عاقبة مكرهم أنا دمرناهم وقومهم أجمعين الآية [ 27 \ 50 ، 51 ] . 

 وذكر بعض مكر قوم نوح  بقوله : ومكروا مكرا كبارا وقالوا لا تذرن   [ ص: 366 ] آلهتكم الآية [ 71 \ 22 - 23 ] . 

 وبين مكر رؤساء الكفار في قوله : بل مكر الليل والنهار إذ تأمروننا أن نكفر بالله الآية [ 34 \ 33 ] ، والمكر : إظهار الطيب وإبطان الخبيث ، وهو الخديعة . وقد بين - جل وعلا - أن المكر السيئ لا يرجع ضرره إلا على فاعله   ; وذلك في قوله : ولا يحيق المكر السيئ إلا بأهله   [ 35 \ 43 ] . 
قوله تعالى : فأتى الله بنيانهم من القواعد ،  أي : اجتثه من أصله واقتلعه من أساسه ; فأبطل عملهم وأسقط بنيانهم . وهذا  الذي فعل بهؤلاء الكفار الذين هم نمروذ وقومه - كما قدمنا في " سورة الحجر "  - فعل مثله أيضا بغيرهم من الكفار . فأبطل ما كانوا يفعلون ويدبرون ;  كقوله : ودمرنا ما كان يصنع فرعون وقومه وما كانوا يعرشون   [ 7 \ 137 ] ، وقوله : كلما أوقدوا نارا للحرب أطفأها الله   [ 5 \ 64 ] ، وقوله فأتاهم الله من حيث لم يحتسبوا وقذف في قلوبهم الرعب يخربون بيوتهم بأيديهم وأيدي المؤمنين فاعتبروا ياأولي الأبصار   [ 59 \ 2 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : ثم يوم القيامة يخزيهم ، أي : يفضحهم على رءوس الأشهاد ويهينهم بإظهار فضائحهم ، وما كانت تجنه ضمائرهم ، فيجعله علانية . 

 وبين هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : أفلا يعلم إذا بعثر ما في القبور وحصل ما في الصدور   [ 100 \ 9 - 10 ] ، أي : أظهر علانية ما كانت تكنه الصدور ، وقوله : يوم تبلى السرائر   [ 86 \ 9 ] . 

 وقد بين - جل وعلا - في موضع آخر : أن من أدخل النار فقد ناله هذا الخزي المذكور ، وذلك في قوله : ربنا إنك من تدخل النار فقد أخزيته   [ 3 \ 192 ] ، وقد قدمنا في سورة " هود " إيضاح معنى الخزي .
قوله تعالى : ويقول أين شركائي الذين كنتم تشاقون فيهم ،  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه يسأل المشركين يوم القيامة  سؤال توبيخ ، فيقول لهم : أين المعبودات التي كنتم تخاصمون رسلي وأتباعهم  بسببها ، قائلين : إنكم لا بد لكم أن تشركوها معي في عبادتي ؟

 وأوضح هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : ويوم يناديهم فيقول أين شركائي الذين كنتم تزعمون   [ 28 \ 62 ، 28 \ 74 ] ، وقوله : وقيل لهم أين ما كنتم تعبدون   [ ص: 367 ] من دون الله هل ينصرونكم أو ينتصرون   [ 26 \ 92 ، 93 ] ، وقوله : ثم قيل لهم أين ما كنتم تشركون من دون الله قالوا ضلوا عنا الآية [ 40 \ 73 - 74 ] ، وقوله : حتى إذا جاءتهم رسلنا يتوفونهم قالوا أين ما كنتم تدعون من دون الله قالوا ضلوا عنا الآية [ 7 \ 37 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقرأ عامة القراء : شركائي [ 16 \ 27 ] ، بالهمزة وياء المتكلم ، ويروى عن ابن كثير  من رواية البزي  أنه قرأ " شركاي " ، بياء المتكلم دون همز ، ولم تثبت هذه القراءة . 

 وقرأ الجمهور : تشاقون [ 16 \ 27 ] ، بنون الرفع مفتوحة مع حذف المفعول . 

 وقرأ نافع    : " تشاقون  " بكسر النون الخفيفة التي هي نون الوقاية ، والمفعول به ياء المتكلم  المدلول عليها بالكسرة مع حذف نون الرفع ; لجواز حذفها من غير ناصب ولا  جازم إذا اجتمعت مع نون الوقاية ، كما تقدم تحريره في " سورة الحجر " ، في  الكلام على قوله : فبم تبشروني   [ 15 \ 54 ] .
قوله تعالى : فألقوا السلم ،  أي : الاستسلام والخضوع . والمعنى : أظهروا كمال الطاعة والانقياد ،  وتركوا ما كانوا عليه من الشقاق . وذلك عندما يعاينون الموت ، أو يوم  القيامة . يعني : أنهم في الدنيا يشاقون الرسل ، أي : يخالفونهم ويعادونهم ،  فإذا عاينوا الحقيقة ألقوا السلم ، أي : خضعوا واستسلموا وانقادوا حيث لا  ينفعهم ذلك . 

 ومما يدل من القرآن على أن المراد بإلقاء السلم : الخضوع والاستسلام ، قوله : ولا تقولوا لمن ألقى إليكم السلام لست مؤمنا   [ 4 \ 94 ] ، على قراءة نافع  وابن عامر  وحمزة  بلا ألف بعد اللام . بمعنى الانقياد والإذعان . وقوله : فإن اعتزلوكم فلم يقاتلوكم وألقوا إليكم السلم الآية [ 4 \ 91 ] . 

 والقول بأن السلم في الآيتين الأخيرتين : الصلح والمهادنة لا ينافي ما  ذكرنا ; لأن المصالح منقاد مذعن لما وافق عليه من ترك السوء . وقوله : وألقوا إلى الله يومئذ السلم وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون    [ 16 \ 78 ] ، فكله بمعنى الاستسلام والخضوع والانقياد . والانقياد عند  معاينة الموت لا ينفع ، كما قدمنا ، وكما دلت عليه آيات كثيرة ; كقوله : وليست التوبة للذين يعملون السيئات حتى إذا حضر أحدهم الموت قال إني تبت الآن الآية [ 4 \ 18 ] ، وقوله : فلم يك ينفعهم إيمانهم لما رأوا بأسنا الآية [ 40 \ 85 ]   [ ص: 368 ] وقوله : آلآن وقد عصيت قبل وكنت من المفسدين   [ 10 \ 91 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : ما كنا نعمل من سوء بلى إن الله عليم بما كنتم تعملون ، يعني أن الذين تتوفاهم الملائكة في حال كونهم ظالمي أنفسهم إذا عاينوا الحقيقة ألقوا السلم ، وقالوا : " ما كنا نعمل من سوء   " [ 16 \ 28 ] ، فقوله ما كنا نعمل من سوء ، معمول قول محذوف بلا خلاف . 

 والمعنى : أنهم ينكرون ما كانوا يعملون من السوء ، وهو الكفر وتكذيب الرسل والمعاصي . وقد بين الله كذبهم بقوله : بلى إن الله عليم بما كنتم تعملون   [ 16 \ 28 ] . 

 وبين في مواضع أخر : أنهم ينكرون ما كانوا عليه من الكفر والمعاصي كما ذكر هنا . وبين كذبهم في ذلك أيضا ; كقوله : ثم لم تكن فتنتهم إلا أن قالوا والله ربنا ما كنا مشركين انظر كيف كذبوا على أنفسهم وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون   [ 6 \ 23 - 24 ] ، وقوله : قالوا ضلوا عنا بل لم نكن ندعو من قبل شيئا كذلك يضل الله   [ 40 \ 74 ] ، وقوله : يوم يبعثهم الله جميعا فيحلفون له كما يحلفون لكم ويحسبون أنهم على شيء ألا إنهم هم الكاذبون   [ 58 \ 18 ] ، وقوله : ويقولون حجرا محجورا   [ 25 \ 22 ] ، أي : حراما محرما أن تمسونا بسوء ; لأنا لم نفعل ما نستحق به ذلك ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله هنا : " بلى " [ 16 \ 28 ] ، تكذيب لهم في قولهم : ما كنا نعمل من سوء   . 

 تنبيه . 

 لفظة : " بلى " لا تأتي في اللغة العربية إلا لأحد معنيين ، لا ثالث لهما : 

 الأول : أن تأتي لإبطال نفي سابق في الكلام ، فهي نقيضة " لا " ; لأن " لا " لنفي الإثبات ، و " بلى " ، لنفي النفي ; كقوله هنا : ما كنا نعمل من سوء   [ 16 \ 28 ] ، فهذا النفي نفته لفظة " بلى " ، أي : كنتم تعملون السوء من الكفر والمعاصي ، وكقوله : زعم الذين كفروا أن لن يبعثوا قل بلى وربي لتبعثن   [ 64 \ 7 ] ، وكقوله : وقال الذين كفروا لا تأتينا الساعة قل بلى وربي لتأتينكم   [ 34 \ 3 ] ، وقوله : وقالوا لن يدخل الجنة   [ ص: 369 ] إلا من كان هودا أو نصارى   [ 2 \ 111 ] ، فإنه نفى هذا النفي بقوله - جل وعلا - : بلى من أسلم وجهه لله الآية [ 2 \ 112 ] ، ومثل هذا كثير في القرآن وفي كلام العرب . 

 الثاني : أن تكون جوابا لاستفهام مقترن بنفي خاصة ; كقوله : ألست بربكم قالوا بلى   [ 7 \ 172 ] ، وقوله : أوليس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى   [ 36 \ 81 ] ، وقوله : أو لم تك تأتيكم رسلكم بالبينات قالوا بلى    [ 40 \ 50 ] ، وهذا أيضا كثير في القرآن وفي كلام العرب . أما إذا كان  الاستفهام غير مقترن بنفي فجوابه ب " ، نعم " لا بـ " ، بلى " ، وجواب  الاستفهام المقترن بنفي و " نعم " مسموع غير قياسي ; كقوله : 
**أليس الليل يجمع أم عمرو وإيانا فذاك لنا تداني نعم     وترى الهلال كما أراه 
ويعلوها النهار كما علاني* *

 فالمحل لـ " بلى " لا لـ " نعم " في هذا البيت . 

 فإن قيل : هذه الآيات تدل على أن الكفار يكتمون يوم القيامة ما كانوا عليه من الكفر والمعاصي ، كقوله عنهم : والله ربنا ما كنا مشركين   [ 6 \ 23 ] ، وقوله : ما كنا نعمل من سوء   [ 16 \ 28 ] ، ونحو ذلك . مع أن الله صرح بأنهم لا يكتمون حديثا في قوله : ولا يكتمون الله حديثا   [ 4 \ 42 ] . 

 فالجواب : هو ما قدمنا من أنهم يقولون بألسنتهم : " والله ربنا ما كنا  مشركين " ; فيختم الله على أفواههم ، وتتكلم أيديهم وأرجلهم بما كانوا  يكسبون ، فالكتم باعتبار النطق بالجحود وبالألسنة ، وعدم الكتم باعتبار  شهادة أعضائهم عليهم . والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : فادخلوا أبواب جهنم الآية ، لم يبين هنا عدد أبوابها ، ولكنه بين ذلك في " سورة الحجر " في قوله - جل وعلا - : لها سبعة أبواب لكل باب منهم جزء مقسوم   [ 15 \ 44 ] ، أرجو الله أن يعيذنا وإخواننا المسلمين منها ومن جميع أبوابها ; إنه رحيم كريم .
قوله تعالى : وقيل للذين اتقوا ماذا أنزل ربكم قالوا خيرا ،  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن المتقين إذا سئلوا عما أنزل  الله على رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، قالوا : أنزل عليه خيرا ; أي :  رحمة وهدى وبركة لمن اتبعه وآمن به . ويفهم من صفة أهل هذا الجواب [ ص: 370 ] بكونهم متقين - أن غير المتقين يجيبون جوابا غير هذا . وقد صرح تعالى بهذا المفهوم في قوله عن غير المتقين وهم الكفار : وإذا قيل لهم ماذا أنزل ربكم قالوا أساطير الأولين   [ 156 \ 24 ] ، كما تقدم .
قوله تعالى : للذين أحسنوا في هذه الدنيا حسنة ، ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن من أحسن عمله في هذه الدار التي هي الدنيا كان له عند الله الجزاء الحسن في الآخرة   . وأوضح هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله : للذين أحسنوا الحسنى وزيادة ولا يرهق وجوههم قتر ولا ذلة الآية [ 10 \ 26 ] ، والحسنى : الجنة . والزيادة : النظر إلى وجه الله الكريم . وقوله : ويجزي الذين أحسنوا بالحسنى   [ 563 \ 31 ] ، وقوله : هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان   [ 55 \ 60 ] ، وقوله : من جاء بالحسنة فله خير منها   [ 28 \ 84 ] ، وقوله في هذه الآية : حسنة ، أي : مجازاة حسنة بالجنة ونعيمها . والآيات في مثل ذلك كثيرة .
*
*


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (164)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(10)
صـ 371 إلى صـ 375


قوله تعالى : ولدار الآخرة خير ، ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن دار الآخرة خير من دار الدنيا   . وكرر هذا المعنى في مواضع كثيرة ، كقوله : وقال الذين أوتوا العلم ويلكم ثواب الله خير الآية [ 28 \ 80 ] ، وقوله : وما عند الله خير للأبرار ، وقوله : بل تؤثرون الحياة الدنيا والآخرة خير وأبقى ، وقوله : وللآخرة خير لك من الأولى   [ 932 \ 4 ] ، وقوله : زين  للناس حب الشهوات من النساء والبنين والقناطير المقنطرة من الذهب والفضة  والخيل المسومة والأنعام والحرث ذلك متاع الحياة الدنيا والله عنده حسن  المآب قل أؤنبئكم بخير من ذلكم للذين اتقوا عند ربهم جنات تجري من تحتها  الأنهار خالدين فيها وأزواج مطهرة ورضوان من الله الآية [ 3 \ 14 - 15 ] ، وقوله ، خير [ 16 \ 30 ] ، صيغة تفضيل ، حذفت همزتها ; لكثرة الاستعمال تخفيفا . 

 وإليه أشار ابن مالك  في الكافية بقوله : 


**وغالبا أغناهم خير وشر عن قولهم أخير منه وأشر* *

 وإنما قيل لتلك الدار : الدار الآخرة ; لأنها هي آخر المنازل ، فلا انتقال عنها البتة إلى دار أخرى . 

 والإنسان قبل الوصول إليها ينتقل من محل إلى محل . فأول ابتدائه من التراب  ، ثم انتقل من أصل التراب إلى أصل النطفة ، ثم إلى العلقة ، ثم إلى المضغة  ، ثم إلى العظام ، ثم   [ ص: 371 ] كسا الله العظام لحما ، وأنشأها خلقا آخر ، وأخرجه للعالم في هذه الدار ، ثم ينتقل إلى القبر ، ثم إلى المحشر ، ثم يتفرقون : يومئذ يصدر الناس أشتاتا   [ 99 \ 6 ] ، فسالك ذات اليمين إلى الجنة ، وسالك ذات الشمال إلى النار : ويوم  تقوم الساعة يومئذ يتفرقون فأما الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات فهم في روضة  يحبرون وأما الذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا ولقاء الآخرة فأولئك في العذاب  محضرون   [ 30 \ 14 - 16 ] . 

 فإذا دخل أهل الجنة الجنة ، وأهل النار النار - فعند ذلك تلقى عصا التسيار  ، ويذبح الموت ، ويقال : يا أهل الجنة ، خلود فلا موت ، ويا أهل النار  خلود فلا موت ، ويبقى ذلك دائما لا انقطاع له ، ولا تحول عنه إلى محل آخر .  

 فهذا معنى وصفها بالآخرة ; كما أوضحه - جل وعلا - بقوله : ولقد  خلقنا الإنسان من سلالة من طين ثم جعلناه نطفة في قرار مكين ثم خلقنا  النطفة علقة فخلقنا العلقة مضغة فخلقنا المضغة عظاما فكسونا العظام لحما ثم  أنشأناه خلقا آخر فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين ثم إنكم بعد ذلك لميتون ثم  إنكم يوم القيامة تبعثون   [ 23 \ 12 - 16 ] . 

 تنبيه . 

 أضاف - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة الدار إلى الآخرة ، مع أن الدار هي الآخرة بدليل قوله : ولدار الآخرة الآية [ 16 \ 30 ] ، بتعريف الدار ونعتها بالآخرة في غير هذا الموضع . وعلى مقتضى قول ابن مالك  في الخلاصة : 
**ولا يضاف اسم لما به اتحد     معنى وأول موهما إذا ورد 
**

 فإن لفظ " الدار " يؤول بمسمى الآخرة . وقد بينا في كتابنا ( دفع إيهام  الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب ) في " سورة فاطر " ، في الكلام على قوله : " ومكر  السيئ " [ 35 \ 43 ] : أن الذي يظهر لنا أن إضافة الشيء إلى نفسه بلفظين  مختلفين - أسلوب من أساليب اللغة العربية ; لتنزيل التغاير في اللفظ منزلة  التغاير في المعنى . وبينا كثرته في القرآن ، وفي كلام العرب . والعلم عند  الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : ولنعم دار المتقين ،  مدح الله - جل وعلا - دار المتقين التي هي الجنة في هذه الآية الكريمة ;  لأن " نعم " ، فعل جامد لإنشاء المدح . وكرر الثناء عليها في آيات كثيرة ;  لأن فيها ما لا عين رأت ، ولا أذن سمعت ، ولا خطر على قلب بشر . كما   [ ص: 372 ] قال تعالى : فلا تعلم نفس ما أخفي لهم من قرة أعين الآية [ 32 \ 17 ] ، وقال : وإذا رأيت ثم رأيت نعيما وملكا كبيرا   [ 76 \ 20 ] ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا .
قوله تعالى : جنات عدن يدخلونها تجري من تحتها الأنهار لهم فيها ما يشاءون كذلك يجزي الله المتقين   . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن المتقين يدخلون يوم القيامة  جنات عدن . والعدن في لغة العرب : الإقامة . فمعنى " جنات عدن " : جنات  إقامة في النعيم ، لا يرحلون عنها ، ولا يتحولون . 

 وبين في آيات كثيرة : أنهم مقيمون في الجنة على الدوام ، كما أشار له هنا بلفظة " عدن " ، كقوله : لا يبغون عنها حولا   [ 18 \ 108 ] ، وقوله : الذي أحلنا دار المقامة من فضله الآية  [ 35 \ 35 ] ، والمقامة : الإقامة . وقد تقرر في التصريف : أن الفعل إذا  زاد على ثلاثة أحرف فالمصدر الميمي منه ، واسم الزمان ، واسم المكان كلها  بصيغة اسم المفعول . وقوله : إن المتقين في مقام أمين   [ 44 \ 51 ] ، على قراءة نافع  وابن عامر  بضم الميم من الإقامة . وقوله : ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا ماكثين فيه أبدا   [ 18 \ 2 - 3 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : تجري من تحتها الأنهار   [ 16 \ 31 ] . 

 بين أنواع تلك الأنهار في قوله : فيها أنهار من ماء غير آسن ، إلى قوله من عسل مصفى   [ 47 \ 15 ] ، وقوله هنا : لهم فيها ما يشاءون   [ 16 \ 31 ] ، أوضحه في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : لهم ما يشاءون فيها ولدينا مزيد   [ 50 \ 35 ] ، وقوله : وفيها ما تشتهيه الأنفس وتلذ الأعين وأنتم فيها خالدون   [ 43 \ 71 ] ، وقوله : لهم فيها ما يشاءون خالدين كان على ربك وعدا مسئولا ، وقوله : لهم ما يشاءون عند ربهم ذلك جزاء المحسنين   [ 39 \ 34 ] ، وقوله : ولكم فيها ما تشتهي أنفسكم ولكم فيها ما تدعون نزلا من غفور رحيم   [ 41 \ 31 - 32 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية : كذلك يجزي الله المتقين   [ 16 \ 31 ] . 

 يدل على أن تقوى الله هو السبب الذي به تنال الجنة   . 

 وقد أوضح تعالى هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : تلك الجنة التي نورث من عبادنا من كان تقيا   [ 19 \ 63 ] ، وقوله : وسارعوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها السماوات والأرض أعدت للمتقين   [ 3 \ 133 ] ، وقوله : إن المتقين في جنات وعيون  [ ص: 373 ]   [ 15 \ 45 ] ، وقوله : إن المتقين في جنات ونعيم   [ 52 \ 17 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : الذين تتوفاهم الملائكة طيبين يقولون سلام عليكم ادخلوا الجنة بما كنتم تعملون ،  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن المتقين الذين كانوا يمتثلون  أوامر ربهم ، ويجتنبون نواهيه تتوفاهم الملائكة ; أي : يقبضون أرواحهم في  حال كونهم طيبين ، أي : طاهرين من الشرك والمعاصي - على أصح التفسيرات -  ويبشرونهم بالجنة ، ويسلمون عليهم . 

 وبين هذا المعنى أيضا في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله : إن الذين قالوا ربنا الله ثم استقاموا تتنزل عليهم الملائكة ألا تخافوا ولا تحزنوا وأبشروا بالجنة التي كنتم توعدون   [ 41 \ 30 ] ، وقوله : وقال لهم خزنتها سلام عليكم طبتم فادخلوها خالدين   [ 39 \ 73 ] ، وقوله : والملائكة يدخلون عليهم من كل باب سلام عليكم بما صبرتم فنعم عقبى الدار    [ 13 \ 23 - 24 ] ، والبشارة عند الموت ، وعند دخول الجنة من باب واحد ;  لأنها بشارة بالخير بعد الانتقال إلى الآخرة . ويفهم من صفات هؤلاء الذين  تتوفاهم الملائكة طيبين ، ويقولون لهم : سلام عليكم ادخلوا الجنة - أن  الذين لم يتصفوا بالتقوى لم تتوفهم الملائكة على تلك الحال الكريمة ، ولم  تسلم عليهم ، ولم تبشرهم . 

 وقد بين تعالى هذا المفهوم في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : الذين تتوفاهم الملائكة ظالمي أنفسهم فألقوا السلم الآية [ 16 \ 28 ] ، وقوله : إن الذين توفاهم الملائكة ظالمي أنفسهم قالوا فيم كنتم ، إلى قوله وساءت مصيرا   [ 4 \ 97 ] ، وقوله : ولو ترى إذ يتوفى الذين كفروا الملائكة يضربون وجوههم وأدبارهم الآية [ 8 \ 50 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله : تتوفاهم الملائكة ظالمي أنفسهم   [ 16 \ 28 ] ، وقوله : تتوفاهم الملائكة طيبين   [ 16 \ 32 ] ، قرأهما عامة القراء غير حمزة    : " تتوفاهم " بتاءين فوقيتين . وقرأ حمزة    " يتوفاهم " بالياء في الموضعين . 

 تنبيه . 

 أسند هنا - جل وعلا - التوفي للملائكة في قوله : تتوفاهم الملائكة   [ 16 \ 32 ]   [ ص: 374 ] وأسنده في " السجدة " ، لملك الموت في قوله : قل يتوفاكم ملك الموت   [ 32 \ 11 ] ، وأسنده في " الزمر " إلى نفسه - جل وعلا - في قوله : الله يتوفى الأنفس حين موتها الآية  [ 39 \ 42 ] ، وقد بينا في كتابنا ( دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب )  في سورة " السجدة " : أنه لا معارضة بين الآيات المذكورة ، فإسناده التوفي  لنفسه ; لأنه لا يموت أحد إلا بمشيئته تعالى ، كما قال : وما كان لنفس أن تموت إلا بإذن الله كتابا مؤجلا    [ 3 \ 145 ] ، وأسنده لملك الموت ; لأنه هو المأمور بقبض الأرواح ،  وأسنده إلى الملائكة ; لأن لملك الموت أعوانا من الملائكة ينزعون الروح من  الجسد إلى الحلقوم فيأخذها ملك الموت ، كما قاله بعض العلماء . والعلم عند  الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : ولقد بعثنا في كل أمة رسولا أن اعبدوا الله واجتنبوا الطاغوت ، ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه بعث في كل أمة رسولا بعبادة الله وحده ، واجتناب عبادة ما سواه . 

 وهذا هو معنى " لا إله إلا الله " ; لأنها مركبة من نفي وإثبات ، فنفيها  هو خلع جميع المعبودات غير الله تعالى في جميع أنواع العبادات ، وإثباتها  هو إفراده - جل وعلا - بجميع أنواع العبادات بإخلاص ، على الوجه الذي شرعه  على ألسنة رسله - عليهم صلوات الله وسلامه - . 

 وأوضح هذا المعنى كثيرا في القرآن عن طريق العموم والخصوص . فمن النصوص الدالة عليه مع عمومها قوله تعالى : وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول إلا نوحي إليه أنه لا إله إلا أنا فاعبدون   [ 21 \ 25 ] ، وقوله : واسأل من أرسلنا من قبلك من رسلنا أجعلنا من دون الرحمن آلهة يعبدون   [ 43 \ 45 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

 ومن النصوص الدالة عليه مع الخصوص في إفراد الأنبياء وأممهم قوله تعالى : لقد أرسلنا نوحا إلى قومه فقال ياقوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره   [ 7 \ 59 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وإلى عاد أخاهم هودا قال ياقوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره   [ 7 \ 65 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وإلى ثمود أخاهم صالحا قال ياقوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره   [ 7 \ 73 ] ، وقوله : وإلى مدين أخاهم شعيبا قال ياقوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره   [ 7 \ 85 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 واعلم أن كل ما عبد من دون الله ، فهو طاغوت ، ولا تنفع عبادة الله إلا بشرط اجتناب عبادة ما سواه ; كما بينه تعالى بقوله : فمن يكفر بالطاغوت ويؤمن بالله فقد   [ ص: 375 ] استمسك بالعروة الوثقى   [ 2 \ 265 ] ، وقوله : وما يؤمن أكثرهم بالله إلا وهم مشركون   [ 12 \ 106 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : فمنهم من هدى الله ومنهم من حقت عليه الضلالة ، ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الأمم التي بعث فيها الرسل بالتوحيد منهم سعيد ، ومنهم شقي    . فالسعيد منهم : يهديه الله إلى اتباع ما جاءت به الرسل ، والشقي منهم :  يسبق عليه الكتاب فيكذب الرسل ، ويكفر بما جاءوا به . فالدعوة إلى دين  الحق عامة ، والتوفيق للهدى خاص ; كما قال تعالى : والله يدعو إلى دار السلام ويهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم   [ 10 \ 25 ] ، فقوله : فمنهم [ 16 \ 36 ] ، أي : من الأمم المذكورة في قوله : في كل أمة رسولا ، وقوله : من هدى الله ،  أي : وفقه لاتباع ما جاءت به الرسل . والضمير المنصوب الذي هو رابط الصلة  بالموصول محذوف ، أي : فمنهم من هداه الله . على حد قوله في الخلاصة : 

 والحذف عندهم كثير منجلي في عائد متصل إن انتصب بفعل أو وصف كمن نرجو يهب . 

 وقوله : ومنهم من حقت عليه الضلالة    [ 16 \ 36 ] ، أي : وجبت عليه ولزمته ; لما سبق في علم الله من أنه يصير  إلى الشقاوة . والمراد بالضلالة : الذهاب عن طريق الإسلام إلى الكفر . 

 وقد بين تعالى هذا المعنى في آيات أخر ; كقوله : هو الذي خلقكم فمنكم كافر ومنكم مؤمن   [ 64 \ 2 ] ، وقوله : فمنهم شقي وسعيد   [ 11 \ 105 ] ، وقوله : فريق في الجنة وفريق في السعير   [ 42 \ 78 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (165)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(11)
صـ 376 إلى صـ 380


قوله تعالى : إن تحرص على هداهم فإن الله لا يهدي من يضل وما لهم من ناصرين ، ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية : أن حرص النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على إسلام قومه لا يهدي من سبق في علم الله أنه شقي . 

 وأوضح هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء   [ 28 \ 56 ] ، وقوله : ومن يرد الله فتنته فلن تملك له من الله شيئا أولئك الذين لم يرد الله أن يطهر قلوبهم لهم في الدنيا خزي ولهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم   [ 5 \ 41 ] ، وقوله : من يضلل الله فلا هادي له ويذرهم في طغيانهم يعمهون   [ 7 \ 186 ]   [ ص: 376 ] وقوله : ومن يرد أن يضله يجعل صدره ضيقا حرجا كأنما يصعد في السماء   [ 6 \ 125 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقرأ هذا الحرف نافع  ، وابن عامر  ، وابن كثير  ، وأبو عمر    : فإن الله لا يهدي من يضل    [ 16 \ 37 ] ، بضم الياء وفتح الدال ; ومن " يهدي " مبنيا للمفعول .  وقوله : من نائب الفاعل . والمعنى : أن من أضله الله لا يهدى ، أي : لا  هادي له . 

 وقرأه عاصم ، وحمزة ، والكسائي بفتح الياء وكسر الدال ، من " يهدي " ،  مبنيا للفاعل . وقوله : من ، مفعول به لـ يهدي ، والفاعل ضمير عائد إلى  الله تعالى . والمعنى : أن من أضله الله لا يهديه الله . وهي على هذه  القراءة فيمن سبقت لهم الشقاوة في علم الله ; لأن غيرهم قد يكون ضالا ثم  يهديه الله كما هو معروف . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : لا يهدي من يضل ما دام في إضلاله له ; فإن رفع الله  عنه الضلالة هذه فلا مانع من هداه . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم لا يبعث الله من يموت بلى وعدا عليه حقا ،  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الكفار حلفوا جهد أيمانهم - أي  : اجتهدوا في الحلف - وغلظوا الأيمان على أن الله لا يبعث من يموت .  وكذبهم الله - جل وعلا - في ذلك بقوله : بلى وعدا عليه حقا   [ 16 \ 38 ] ، وكرر في آيات كثيرة هذا المعنى المذكور هنا من إنكارهم للبعث وتكذيبه لهم في ذلك ، كقوله : زعم الذين كفروا أن لن يبعثوا قل بلى وربي لتبعثن الآية [ 64 \ 7 ] ، وقوله : كما بدأنا أول خلق نعيده وعدا علينا إنا كنا فاعلين   [ 21 \ 104 ] ، وقوله : وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحيي العظام وهي رميم قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم   [ 36 \ 78 ، 79 ] ، وقوله : فسيقولون من يعيدنا قل الذي فطركم أول مرة   [ 17 \ 51 ] ، والآيات بمثل هذا كثيرة جدا . 

 وقوله : بلى [ 16 \ 38 ] ، نفي لنفيهم البعث كما قدمنا . وقوله : وعدا ،  مصدر مؤكد لما دلت عليه " بلى " ; لأن " ، بلى " تدل على نفي قولهم : لا  يبعث الله من يموت . ونفي هذا النفي إثبات ، معناه : لتبعثن . وهذا البعث  المدلول على إثباته بلفظة : " بلى " فيه معنى وعد الله بأنه سيكون . فقوله :  وعدا [ 16 \ 38 ] مؤكد له . 

 وقوله : حقا مصدر أيضا ، أي : وعد الله بذلك وعدا ، وحقه حقا ، وهو   [ ص: 377 ] مؤكد أيضا لما دلت " بلى " ، واللام في قوله : ليبين لهم الذي يختلفون فيه   [ 16 \ 39 ] ، وفي قوله : وليعلم الذين كفروا الآية  [ 16 \ 39 ] ، تتعلق بقوله : " بلى " ، أي : يبعثهم ليبين لهم . . إلخ .  والضمير في قوله : لهم عائد إلى من يموت ; لأنه شامل للمؤمنين والكافرين . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : اللام في الموضعين تتعلق بقوله : ولقد بعثنا في كل أمة رسولا الآية [ 16 \ 36 ] ، أي : بعثناه ليبين لهم . . إلخ ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : إنما قولنا لشيء إذا أردناه أن نقول له كن فيكون ،  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه لا يتعاصى على قدرته شيء ،  وإذ يقول للشيء : " كن " ، فيكون بلا تأخير . وذلك أن الكفار لما : وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم لا يبعث الله من يموت   [ 16 \ 38 ] ، ورد الله عليهم كذبهم بقوله : بلى وعدا عليه حقا ، بين أنه قادر على كل شيء ، وأنه كلما قال لشيء " كن " كان . 

 وأوضح هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ; كقوله في الرد على من قال : من يحيي العظام وهي رميم   [ 36 \ 78 ] : إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون   [ 36 \ 82 ] . 

 وبين أنه لا يحتاج أن يكرر قوله : " كن " ، بل إذا قال للشيء " كن " مرة واحدة ، كان في أسرع من لمح البصر ، في قوله : وما أمرنا إلا واحدة كلمح بالبصر   [ 54 \ 50 ] ، ونظيره قوله : وما أمر الساعة إلا كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب إن الله على كل شيء قدير   [ 16 \ 77 ] ، وقال تعالى : إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون الآية [ 3 \ 59 ] ، وقال : خلقكم ولا بعثكم إلا كنفس واحدة   [ 31 \ 28 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وعبر تعالى عن المراد قبل وقوعه باسم الشيء ; لأن تحقق وقوعه كالوقوع  بالفعل ، فلا تنافي الآية إطلاق الشيء على خصوص الموجود دون المعدوم ; لأنه  لما سبق في علم الله أنه يوجد ذلك الشيء ، وأنه يقول له كن فيكون كان تحقق  وقوعه بمنزلة وقوعه ; أو لأنه أطلق عليه اسم الشيء باعتبار وجوده المتوقع ،  كتسمية العصير خمرا في قوله : إني أراني أعصر خمرا   [ 12 \ 36 ] ، نظرا إلى ما يؤول إليه في ثاني حال . وقرأ هذا الحرف ابن عامر   والكسائي    " فيكون " [ 16 \ 40 ] ، بفتح النون منصوبا بالعطف على قوله : أن نقول . وقيل :   [ ص: 378 ] منصوب بأن المضمرة بعد الفاء في جواب الأمر . وقرأ الباقون بالرفع على أنه خبر مبتدأ محذوف ، أي : فهو يكون . ولقد أجاد من قال : 


**إذا ما أراد الله أمرا فإنما يقول له كن قولة فيكون* *

 واللام في قوله : " لشيء " ، وقوله : " له " للتبليغ . قاله أبو حيان    . 
قوله تعالى : وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم ،  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه لم يرسل قبله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - من الرسل إلا رجالا ، أي : لا ملائكة . وذلك أن الكفار استغربوا  جدا بعث الله رسلا من البشر ، وقالوا : الله أعظم من أن يرسل بشرا يأكل  الطعام ، ويمشي في الأسواق ; فلو كان مرسلا أحدا حقا لأرسل ملائكة كما بينه  تعالى في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله : أكان للناس عجبا أن أوحينا إلى رجل منهم أن أنذر الناس   [ 10 \ 2 ] ، وقوله : بل عجبوا أن جاءهم منذر منهم الآية [ 50 \ 2 ] ، وقوله : وقالوا مال هذا الرسول يأكل الطعام ويمشي في الأسواق   [ 25 \ 7 ] ، وقوله : وما منع الناس أن يؤمنوا إذ جاءهم الهدى إلا أن قالوا أبعث الله بشرا رسولا   [ 17 \ 94 ] ، وقوله : ذلك بأنه كانت تأتيهم رسلهم بالبينات فقالوا أبشر يهدوننا فكفروا وتولوا واستغنى الله الآية [ 64 \ 6 ] ، وقوله ، أبشرا منا واحدا نتبعه   . . . الآية [ 54 \ 24 ] ، وقوله : فقال  الملأ الذين كفروا من قومه ما هذا إلا بشر مثلكم يريد أن يتفضل عليكم ولو  شاء الله لأنزل ملائكة ما سمعنا بهذا في آبائنا الأولين   [ 23 \ 24 ] ، وقوله : وقال  الملأ من قومه الذين كفروا وكذبوا بلقاء الآخرة وأترفناهم في الحياة  الدنيا ما هذا إلا بشر مثلكم يأكل مما تأكلون منه ويشرب مما تشربون ولئن  أطعتم بشرا مثلكم إنكم إذا لخاسرون   [ 23 \ - 34 ] ، وقوله : قالوا إن أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا تريدون أن تصدونا عما كان يعبد آباؤنا الآية [ 14 \ 10 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقد بين الله - جل وعلا - في آيات كثيرة : أن الله ما أرسل لبني آدم إلا  رسلا من البشر ، وهم رجال يأكلون الطعام ، ويمشون في الأسواق ، ويتزوجون ،  ونحو ذلك من صفات البشر ; كقوله هنا : وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون الآية [ 16 \ 43 ] ، وقوله : وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم من أهل القرى ، وقوله : وما أرسلنا قبلك من المرسلين إلا إنهم ليأكلون الطعام ويمشون في الأسواق   [ 25 \ 20 ] ،   [ ص: 379 ] وقوله : وما أرسلنا قبلك إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم فاسئلوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون وما جعلناهم جسدا لا يأكلون الطعام وما كانوا خالدين   [ 21 \ 7 ، 8 ] ، وقوله : ولقد أرسلنا رسلا من قبلك وجعلنا لهم أزواجا وذرية   [ 13 \ 38 ] ، وقوله : قل ما كنت بدعا من الرسل   . . . الآية [ 46 \ 9 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقرأ جمهور القراء هذا الحرف : " يوحى إليهم " بالياء المثناة التحتية ، وفتح الحاء مبنيا للمفعول . وقرأه حفص  عن عاصم    " نوحي إليهم " [ 16 \ 43 ] ، بالنون وكسر الحاء مبنيا للفاعل . وكذلك قوله في آخر سورة " يوسف " : " إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم من أهل القرى   " [ 12 \ 109 ] ، وأول " الأنبياء : " إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم فاسألوا أهل الذكر   . . " الآية [ 21 \ 7 ] . كل هذه المواضع قرأ فيها حفص  وحده بالنون وكسر الحاء . . . والباقون بالياء التحتية وفتح الحاء أيضا . وأما الثانية : في " سورة الأنبياء " وهي قوله : وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول إلا نوحي إليه أنه لا إله إلا أنا فاعبدون الآية [ 21 \ 25 ] . 

 فقد قرأه بالنون وكسر الحاء حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص     . والباقون بالياء التحتية وفتح الحاء أيضا . وحصر الرسل في الرجال في  الآيات المذكورة لا ينافي أن من الملائكة رسلا ; كما قال تعالى : الله يصطفي من الملائكة رسلا ومن الناس   [ 22 \ 75 ] ، وقال : الحمد لله فاطر السماوات والأرض جاعل الملائكة رسلا الآية  [ 35 \ 1 ] ; لأن الملائكة يرسلون إلى الرسل ، والرسل ترسل إلى الناس .  والذي أنكره الكفار هو إرسال الرسل إلى الناس ، وهو الذي حصر الله فيه  الرسل في الرجال من الناس ، فلا ينافي إرسال الملائكة للرسل بالوحي ، ولقبض  الأرواح ، وتسخير الرياح والسحاب ، وكتب أعمال بني آدم ، وغير ذلك ; كما  قال تعالى : فالمدبرات أمرا   [ 79 \ 5 ] . 

 تنبيه . 

 يفهم من هذه الآيات أن الله لم يرسل امرأة قط ; لقوله : وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالا   [ 16 \ 43 ] ، ويفهم من قوله : فاسألوا أهل الذكر    [ 16 \ 43 ] أن من جهل الحكم : يجب عليه سؤال العلماء والعمل بما أفتوه  به . والمراد بأهل الذكر في الآية : أهل الكتاب ، وهذه الأمة أيضا يصدق  عليها أنها أهل الذكر ; لقوله : إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر   . . . الآية [ 15 \ 9 ] ، إلا أن المراد في الآية أهل الكتاب . والباء في قوله :   [ ص: 380 ] بالبينات والزبر    [ 16 \ 44 ] ، قيل : تتعلق بـ " ما أرسلنا " داخلا تحت حكم الاستثناء مع "  رجالا " ، أي : وما أرسلنا إلا رجالا بالبينات ، كقولك : ما ضربت إلا زيدا  بالسوط ; لأن أصله ضربت زيدا بالسوط . وقيل : تتعلق بقوله : " رجالا " صفة  له ، أي : رجالا متلبسين بالبينات . وقيل : تتعلق بـ " أرسلنا " مضمرا دل  عليه ما قبله . كأنه قيل : بم أرسلوا ؟ قيل : بالبينات . وقيل : تتعلق ب "  نوحي " ، أي : نوحي إليهم بالبينات ; قاله صاحب الكشاف . والعلم عند الله  تعالى . 
*

*قوله تعالى : وأنزلنا إليك الذكر لتبين للناس ما نزل إليهم ولعلهم يتفكرون ، المراد بالذكر في هذه الآية : القرآن ; كقوله : إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون   [ 15 \ 9 ] . 

 وقد ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية حكمتين من حكم إنزال القرآن على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : 

 إحداهما : أن يبين للناس ما نزل إليهم في هذا الكتاب من الأوامر والنواهي ،  والوعد والوعيد ، ونحو ذلك . وقد بين هذه الحكمة في غير هذا الموضع أيضا ;  كقوله : وما أنزلنا عليك الكتاب إلا لتبين لهم الذي اختلفوا فيه   [ 16 \ 64 ] ، وقوله إنا أنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق لتحكم بين الناس الآية [ 4 \ 105 ] . 

 الحكمة الثانية : هي التفكر في آياته والاتعاظ بها ; كما قال هنا : ولعلهم يتفكرون   [ 16 \ 44 ] ، وقد بين هذه الحكمة في غير هذا الموضع أيضا ; كقوله : كتاب أنزلناه إليك مبارك ليدبروا آياته وليتذكر أولو الألباب   [ 38 \ 29 ] ، وقوله : أفلا يتدبرون القرآن ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافا كثيرا   [ 4 \ 82 ] ، وقوله : أفلا يتدبرون القرآن أم على قلوب أقفالها   [ 47 \ 24 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (166)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(12)
صـ 381 إلى صـ 385


قوله تعالى : أفأمن الذين مكروا السيئات أن يخسف الله بهم الأرض أو يأتيهم العذاب من حيث لا يشعرون   . 

 أنكر الله - جل وعلا - على الذين يعملون السيئات من الكفر والمعاصي ، ومع  ذلك يأمنون عذاب الله ولا يخافون أخذه الأليم ، وبطشه الشديد ، وهو قادر  على أن يخسف بهم الأرض ، ويهلكهم بأنواع العذاب . والخسف : بلع الأرض  المخسوف به وقعودها به إلى أسفل ; كما فعل الله بقارون  ، قال الله تعالى فيه : فخسفنا به وبداره الأرض الآية [ 28 \ 81 ] ، وبين هذا المعنى في مواضع كثيرة ; كقوله : أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور أم أمنتم من في   [ ص: 381 ] السماء الآية [ 67 \ 16 ، 17 ] ، وقوله : أفأمنتم أن يخسف بكم جانب البر أو يرسل عليكم حاصبا ثم لا تجدوا لكم وكيلا   [ 17 \ 68 ] ، وقوله : أفأمنوا مكر الله فلا يأمن مكر الله إلا القوم الخاسرون   [ 7 \ 99 ] ، وقد قدمنا طرفا من هذه في أول " سورة الأعراف " . 

 واختلف العلماء في إعراب : " السيئات " [ 16 \ 45 ] ، في هذه الآية  الكريمة ; فقال بعض العلماء : نعت لمصدر محذوف ، أي : مكروا المكرات  السيئات ، أي : القبيحات قبحا شديدا ; كما ذكر الله عنهم في قوله : وإذ يمكر بك الذين كفروا ليثبتوك أو يقتلوك أو يخرجوك الآية  [ 8 \ 30 ] ، وقال بعض العلماء : مفعول به لـ " مكروا " على تضمين " مكروا  " معنى فعلوا . وهذا أقرب أوجه الإعراب عندي . وقيل : مفعول به لـ " أمن "  ، أي : أأمن الماكرون السيئات ، أي : العقوبات الشديدة التي تسوءهم عند  نزولها بهم . ذكر الوجه الأول :  الزمخشري  ، والأخيرين ابن عطية    . وذكر الجميع أبو حيان  في " البحر المحيط " . 

 تنبيه . 

 كل ما جاء في القرآن من همزة استفهام بعدها واو العطف أو فاؤه ; كقوله : أفنضرب عنكم الذكر صفحا   [ 43 \ 5 ] ، أفلم يروا إلى ما بين أيديهم   [ 34 \ 9 ] ، أفلم تكن آياتي تتلى عليكم    [ 45 \ 31 ] ، إلخ ، وفيه وجهان معروفان عند علماء العربية : أحدهما : أن  الفاء والواو كلتاهما عاطفة ما بعدها على محذوف دل المقام عليه ; كقولك  مثلا : أنمهلكم فنضرب عنكم الذكر صفحا ؟ أعموا فلم يروا إلى ما بين أيديهم ؟  ألم تأتكم آياتي أفلم تكن تتلى عليكم ؟ وهكذا وإلى هذا الوجه أشار ابن مالك  في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**وحذف متبوع بدا هنا استبح وعطفك الفعل على الفعل يصح* *

 ومحل الشاهد في الشطر الأول دون الثاني . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن الفاء والواو كلتاهما عاطفة للجملة المصدرة بهمزة  الاستفهام على ما قبلها ; إلا أن همزة الاستفهام تزحلقت عن محلها فتقدمت  على الفاء والواو ; وهي متأخرة عنهما في المعنى ، وإنما تقدمت لفظا عن  محلها معنى ; لأن الاستفهام له صدر الكلام . 

 [ ص: 382 ] فبهذا تعلم : أن في قوله تعالى في هذه الآية التي هي قوله : أفأمن الذين مكروا السيئات الآية [ 16 \ 45 ] ، الوجهين المذكورين ; فعلى الأول : فالمعنى أجهل الذين مكروا السيئات وعيد الله بالعقاب ؟ أفأمن الذين مكروا السيئات ،  إلخ . وعلى الثاني فالمعنى فأأمن الذين مكروا السيئات ; فالفاء عاطفة  للجملة المصدرة بالاستفهام ، والأول : هو الأظهر . والعلم عند الله تعالى .  
   	  	  		قوله تعالى : رحيم أولم يروا إلى ما خلق الله من شيء الآية ، تقدم بيان هذه الآية وأمثالها من الآيات في " سورة الرعد " . 
قوله تعالى : وقال الله لا تتخذوا إلهين اثنين إنما هو إله واحد فإياي فارهبون    . نهى الله - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة جميع البشر عن أن يعبدوا  إلها آخر معه ، وأخبرهم أن المعبود المستحق لأن يعبد وحده واحد ، ثم أمرهم  أن يرهبوه ، أي : يخافونه وحده ; لأنه هو الذي بيده الضر والنفع ، لا نافع  ولا ضار سواه . 

 وأوضح هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله : ففروا إلى الله إني لكم منه نذير مبين ولا تجعلوا مع الله إلها آخر إني لكم منه نذير مبين   [ 51 \ 50 - 51 ] ، وقوله : الذي جعل مع الله إلها آخر فألقياه في العذاب الشديد   [ 50 \ 26 ] ، وقوله : لا تجعل مع الله إلها آخر فتقعد مذموما مخذولا   [ 17 \ 22 ] ، وقوله : ولا تجعل مع الله إلها آخر فتلقى في جهنم ملوما مدحورا   [ 17 \ 39 ] . 

 وبين - جل وعلا - في مواضع أخر : استحالة تعدد الألهة عقلا   ; كقوله : لو كان فيهما آلهة إلا الله لفسدتا   [ 21 \ 22 ] ، وقوله : وما كان معه من إله إذا لذهب كل إله بما خلق ولعلا بعضهم على بعض سبحان الله عما يصفون عالم الغيب والشهادة فتعالى عما يشركون   [ 23 \ 91 - 92 ] ، وقوله : قل لو كان معه آلهة كما يقولون إذا لابتغوا إلى ذي العرش سبيلا   [ 17 \ 42 ] ، والآيات بعبادته وحده كثيرة جدا ، فلا نطيل بها الكلام . وقدم المفعول في قوله : وإياي فارهبون ،  للدلالة على الحصر . وقد تقرر في الأصول في مبحث " مفهوم المخالفة " ، وفي  المعاني في مبحث القصر " : أن تقديم المعمول من صيغ الحصر . أي : خافون  وحدي ولا تخافوا سواي . وهذا الحصر المشار إليه هنا بتقديم المعمول بينه -  جل وعلا - في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : فلا تخشوا الناس واخشون الآية [ 5 \ 44 ] ، وقوله : الذين يبلغون رسالات الله ويخشونه ولا يخشون أحدا إلا الله  [ ص: 383 ] الآية [ 33 \ 39 ] ، وقوله : إنما يعمر مساجد الله من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وأقام الصلاة وآتى الزكاة ولم يخش إلا الله الآية [ 9 \ 18 ] ، وقوله : إنما ذلكم الشيطان يخوف أولياءه فلا تخافوهم وخافون إن كنتم مؤمنين   [ 3 \ 175 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
قوله تعالى : وله الدين واصبا ، الدين هنا : الطاعة . ومنه سميت أوامر الله ونواهيه دينا ; كقوله : إن الدين عند الله الإسلام   [ 3 \ 19 ] ، وقوله : ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا   [ 5 \ 3 ] ، وقوله : ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه   [ 3 \ 85 ] . 

 والمراد بالدين في الآيات : طاعة الله بامتثال جميع الأوامر ، واجتناب جميع النواهي . ومن الدين بمعنى الطاعة : قول عمرو بن كلثوم  في معلقته : 


**وأيام لنا غر كرام عصينا الملك فيها أن ندينا* *

 أي : عصيناه وامتنعنا أن ندين له ، أي : نطيعه . وقوله واصبا    [ 16 \ 52 ] ، أي : دائما ، أي : له - جل وعلا - : الطاعة والذل والخضوع  دائما ; لأنه لا يضعف سلطانه ، ولا يعزل عن سلطانه ، ولا يموت ولا يغلب ،  ولا يتغير له حال بخلاف ملوك الدنيا ; فإن الواحد منهم يكون مطاعا له  السلطنة والحكم ، والناس يخافونه ويطمعون فيما عنده برهة من الزمن ، ثم  يعزل أو يموت ، أو يذل بعد عز ، ويتضع بعد رفعة ; فيبقى لا طاعة له ولا  يعبأ به أحد ، فسبحان من لم يتخذ ولدا ، ولم يكن له شريك في الملك ، ولم  يكن له ولي من الذل ، وكبره تكبيرا . 

 وهذا المعنى الذي أشار إليه مفهوم الآية بينه - جل وعلا - في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء   [ 3 \ 26 ] ، وقوله تعالى : خافضة رافعة    [ 56 \ 3 ] ; لأنها ترفع أقواما كانت منزلتهم منخفضة في الدنيا ، وتخفض  أقواما كانوا ملوكا في الدنيا ، لهم المكانة الرفيعة ، وقوله : لمن الملك اليوم لله الواحد القهار   [ 40 \ 16 ] . 

 ونظير هذه الآية المذكورة قوله : ويقذفون من كل جانب دحورا ولهم عذاب واصب   [ 37 \ 8 - 9 ] ، أي : دائم . وقيل : عذاب موجع مؤلم ، والعرب تطلق الوصب على المرض ، وتطلق الوصوب على الدوام . وروي عن  ابن عباس    : أنه لما سأله نافع بن الأزرق  عن قوله تعالى : وله الدين واصبا   [ 16 \ 52 ] ، قال له : الواصب : الدائم ، واستشهد له بقول أمية بن أبي الصلت الثقفي    :   [ ص: 384 ] 
**وله الدين واصبا وله الملك     وحمد له على كل حال 
**

 ومنه قول الدؤلي    : 


**لا أبتغي الحمد القليل بقاؤه     يوما بذم الدهر أجمع واصبا 
**

 وممن قال : بأن معنى الواصب في هذه الآية الدائم :  ابن عباس  ، ومجاهد  ، وعكرمة  ،  وميمون بن مهران  ، والسدي  ، وقتادة  ، والحسن  ، والضحاك  ، وغيرهم . وروي عن  ابن عباس  أيضا " واصبا " : أي : واجبا . وعن مجاهد  أيضا : " واصبا " : أي : خالصا . وعلى قول مجاهد  هذا ، فالخبر بمعنى الإنشاء ; أي : ارهبوا أن تشركوا بي شيئا ، وأخلصوا لي الطاعة - وعليه فالآية كقوله : أفغير دين الله يبغون وله أسلم من في السماوات والأرض طوعا وكرها وإليه يرجعون   [ 3 \ 83 ] ، وقوله : ألا لله الدين الخالص   [ 39 \ 3 ] ، وقوله : وما أمروا إلا ليعبدوا الله مخلصين له الدين   [ 98 \ 5 ] ، وقوله : " واصبا " [ 16 \ 52 ] ، حال عمل فيه الظرف . 

 وقوله تعالى : أفغير الله تتقون ،  أنكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة على من يتقي غيره ; لأنه لا ينبغي  أن يتقى إلا من بيده النفع كله والضر كله ; لأن غيره لا يستطيع أن ينفعك  بشيء لم يرده الله لك ، ولا يستطيع أن يضرك بشيء لم يكتبه الله عليك . 

 وقد أشار تعالى هنا إلى أن إنكار اتقاء غير الله ; لأجل أن الله هو الذي يرجى منه النفع ، ويخشى منه الضر ، ولذلك أتبع قوله : أفغير الله تتقون   [ 16 \ 52 ] ، بقوله : وما بكم من نعمة فمن الله ثم إذا مسكم الضر فإليه تجأرون   [ 16 \ 53 ] ، ومعنى " تجأرون " : ترفعون أصواتكم بالدعاء والاستغاثة عند نزول الشدائد ; ومنه قول الأعشى  أو النابغة  يصف بقرة : 


**فطافت ثلاثا بين يوم وليلة     وكان النكير أن تضيف وتجأرا 
**

 وقول الأعشى    : 


**يراوح من صلوات المليك     طورا سجودا وطورا جؤارا 
**

 ومنه قوله تعالى : حتى إذا أخذنا مترفيهم بالعذاب إذا هم يجأرون لا تجأروا اليوم إنكم منا لا تنصرون   [ 23 \ 64 - 65 ] ، وقد أشار إلى هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : وإن يمسسك الله بضر فلا كاشف له إلا هو وإن يمسسك بخير فهو على كل شيء   [ ص: 385 ] قدير   [ 6 \ 17 ] ، وقوله : وإن يمسسك الله بضر فلا كاشف له إلا هو وإن يردك بخير فلا راد لفضله يصيب به من يشاء من عباده الآية [ 10 \ 107 ] ، وقوله : ما يفتح الله للناس من رحمة فلا ممسك لها وما يمسك فلا مرسل له من بعده الآية [ 35 \ 2 ] ، وقوله : قل لن يصيبنا إلا ما كتب الله لنا هو مولانا الآية [ 9 \ 51 ] ، وقوله : قل أفرأيتم ما تدعون من دون الله إن أرادني الله بضر هل هن كاشفات ضره أو أرادني برحمة هل هن ممسكات رحمته الآية [ 39 \ 38 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقد ثبت في الصحيح عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : " اللهم لا مانع لما أعطيت ، ولا معطي لما منعت ، ولا ينفع ذا الجد منك الجد   " . وفي حديث  ابن عباس  المشهور : " واعلم  أن الأمة لو اجتمعت على أن ينفعوك لم ينفعوك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله لك ،  وإن اجتمعوا على أن يضروك بشيء لم يضروك إلا بشيء كتبه الله عليك ، رفعت  الأقلام ، وجفت الصحف   " . 
قوله تعالى : ثم إذا كشف الضر عنكم إذا فريق منكم بربهم يشركون ، بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن بني آدم  إذا  مسهم الضر دعوا الله وحده مخلصين له الدين ; فإذا كشف عنهم الضر ، وأزال  عنهم الشدة : إذا فريق منهم وهم الكفار يرجعون في أسرع وقت إلى ما كانوا  عليه من الكفر والمعاصي . وقد كرر - جل وعلا - هذا المعنى في القرآن ;  كقوله في " يونس " : حتى  إذا كنتم في الفلك وجرين بهم بريح طيبة وفرحوا بها جاءتها ريح عاصف وجاءهم  الموج من كل مكان وظنوا أنهم أحيط بهم دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين   [ 10 \ 22 ] ، إلى قوله : إذا هم يبغون في الأرض بغير الحق   [ 10 \ 23 ] ، وقوله " في الإسراء " : وإذا مسكم الضر في البحر ضل من تدعون إلا إياه فلما نجاكم إلى البر أعرضتم وكان الإنسان كفورا   [ 17 \ 67 ] ، وقوله في آخر " العنكبوت " : فلما نجاهم إلى البر إذا هم يشركون   [ 29 \ 65 ] ، وقوله في " الأنعام " : قل الله ينجيكم منها ومن كل كرب ثم أنتم تشركون   [ 6 \ 64 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقد قدمنا هذا في " سورة الأنعام " في الكلام على قوله تعالى : قل أرأيتكم إن أتاكم عذاب الله   [ 6 \ 40 ] . 
*
**
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (167)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(13)
صـ 386 إلى صـ 390

قوله تعالى : فتمتعوا فسوف تعلمون ،  صيغة الأمر في قوله : فتمتعوا [ 16 \ 55 ] ، للتهديد . وقد تقرر في " فن  المعاني ، في مبحث الإنشاء " وفي " فن الأصول ، في مبحث الأمر " : أن من  المعاني التي تأتي لها صيغة إفعل التهديد ; كقوله هنا : فتمتعوا   [ ص: 386 ] فسوف تعلمون ، وتشهد لهذا المعنى آيات أخر ; كقوله . قل تمتع بكفرك قليلا إنك من أصحاب النار   [ 39 \ 8 ] ، وقوله : قل تمتعوا فإن مصيركم إلى النار   [ 14 \ 30 ] ، وقوله : ذرهم يأكلوا ويتمتعوا ويلههم الأمل فسوف يعلمون   [ 15 \ 3 ] ، وقوله : فذرهم يخوضوا ويلعبوا حتى يلاقوا يومهم الذي يوعدون   [ 43 \ 83 ، 70 \ 42 ] ، وقوله : كلوا وتمتعوا قليلا إنكم مجرمون   [ 77 \ 46 ] ، وقوله : فذرهم حتى يلاقوا يومهم الذي فيه يصعقون   [ 52 \ 45 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : ويجعلون لما لا يعلمون نصيبا مما رزقناهم تالله لتسألن عما كنتم تفترون ، في ضمير الفاعل في قوله : لما لا يعلمون   [ 16 \ 56 ] ، وجهان : 

 أحدهما : أنه عائد إلى الكفار ، أي : ويجعل الكفار للأصنام التي لا يعلمون  أن الله أمر بعبادتها ، ولا يعلمون أنها تنفع عابدها أو تضر عاصيها -  نصيبا إلخ ; كقوله تعالى : ويعبدون من دون الله ما لم ينزل به سلطانا وما ليس لهم به علم وما للظالمين من نصير   [ 22 \ 71 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقال صاحب الكشاف : ومعنى كونهم لا يعلمونها : 

 أنهم يسمونها آلهة ، ويعتقدون فيها أنها تضر وتنفع ، وتشفع عند الله ;  وليس كذلك وحقيقتها أنها جماد ، لا يضر ولا ينفع ; فهم إذا جاهلون بها . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن واو " يعلمون " [ 16 \ 56 ] ، واقعة على الأصنام ; فهي  جماد لا يعلم شيئا ، أي : ويجعلون للأصنام الذين لا يعلمون شيئا لكونهم  جمادا - نصيبا إلخ . وهذا الوجه كقوله : أموات غير أحياء وما يشعرون أيان يبعثون   [ 16 \ 21 ] ، وقوله : فكفى بالله شهيدا بيننا وبينكم إن كنا عن عبادتكم لغافلين   [ 10 \ 29 ] ، وقوله : ألهم أرجل يمشون بها أم لهم أيد يبطشون بها أم لهم أعين يبصرون بها الآية  [ 7 \ 195 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وعلى هذا القول فالواو راجعة إلى "  ما " من قوله " لما لا يعلمون " ، وعبر عنهم بـ " ما " التي هي لغير  العاقل ; لأن تلك المعبودات التي جعلوا لها من رزق الله نصيبا جماد لا تعقل  شيئا . وعبر بالواو في " لا يعلمون " على هذا القول لتنزيل الكفار لها  منزلة العقلاء في زعمهم أنها تشفع ، وتضر وتنفع . 

 وإذا عرفت ذلك : فاعلم أن هذا المعنى المذكور في هذه الآية الكريمة بينه تعالى في   [ ص: 387 ] غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله : وجعلوا  لله مما ذرأ من الحرث والأنعام نصيبا فقالوا هذا لله بزعمهم وهذا لشركائنا  فما كان لشركائهم فلا يصل إلى الله وما كان لله فهو يصل إلى شركائهم ساء  ما يحكمون   [ 6 \ 136 ] ، وذلك أن الكفار كانوا إذا حرثوا حرثا  ، أو كانت لهم ثمرة جعلوا لله منها جزءا ، وللوثن جزءا ; فما جعلوا من  نصيب الأوثان حفظوه ، وإن اختلط به شيء مما جعلوه لله ردوه إلى نصيب  الأصنام ، وإن وقع شيء مما جعلوه لله في نصيب الأصنام تركوه فيه ، وقالوا :  الله غني والصنم فقير . وقد أقسم - جل وعلا - : على أنه يسألهم يوم  القيامة عن هذا الافتراء والكذب ، وهو زعمهم أن نصيبا مما خلق الله للأوثان  التي لا تنفع ولا تضر في قوله : تالله لتسألن عما كنتم تفترون   [ 16 \ 56 ] ، وهو سؤال توبيخ وتقريع . 
قوله تعالى : ويجعلون لله البنات سبحانه ولهم ما يشتهون وإذا بشر أحدهم بالأنثى ظل وجهه مسودا وهو كظيم يتوارى من القوم من سوء ما بشر به أيمسكه على هون أم يدسه في التراب ألا ساء ما يحكمون ، قوله : ويجعلون ، أي : يعتقدون . ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الكفار يعتقدون أن لله بنات إناثا ، وذلك أن خزاعة وكنانة كانوا يقولون : الملائكة بنات الله ; كما بينه تعالى بقوله : وجعلوا الملائكة الذين هم عباد الرحمن إناثا الآية  [ 43 \ 19 ] ، فزعموا لله الأولاد ، ومع ذلك زعموا له أخس الولدين وهو  الأنثى ، فالإناث التي جعلوها لله يكرهونها لأنفسهم ويأنفون منها ; كما قال  تعالى عنهم : وإذا بشر أحدهم بالأنثى ظل وجهه مسودا   [ 16 \ 58 ] ، أي ; لأن شدة الحزن والكآبة تسود لون الوجه : وهو كظيم   [ 16 \ 58 ] ، أي : ممتلئ حزنا وهو ساكت . وقيل : ممتلئ غيظا على امرأته التي ولدت له الأنثى : يتوارى من القوم من سوء ما بشر به    [ 16 \ 59 ] ، أي : يختفي من أصحابه من أجل سوء ما بشر به لئلا يروا ما  هو فيه من الحزن والكآبة ، أو لئلا يشمتوا به ويعيروه . ويحدث نفسه وينظر :  أيمسكه ، أي : ما بشر به وهو الأنثى ، على هون   [ 16 \ 59 ] ، أي : هوان وذل . أم يدسه    [ 16 \ 59 ] ، في التراب : أي : يدفن المذكور الذي هو الأنثى حيا في  التراب ، يعني : ما كانوا يفعلون بالبنات من الوأد وهو دفن البنت حية ، كما  قال تعالى : وإذا الموءودة سئلت بأي ذنب قتلت   [ 81 \ 8 - 9 ] . 

 وأوضح - جل وعلا - هذه المعاني المذكورة في هذه الآيات في مواضع أخر ، فبين أن   [ ص: 388 ] جعلهم الإناث لله ، أو الذكور لأنفسهم قسمة غير عادلة ، وأنها من أعظم الباطل . 

 وبين أنه لو كان متخذا ولدا - سبحانه وتعالى - عن ذلك ! ; لاصطفى أحسن  النصيبين ، ووبخهم على أن جعلوا له أخس الولدين ، وبين كذبهم في ذلك ، وشدة  عظم ما نسبوه إليه . كل هذا ذكره في مواضع متعددة ; كقوله : ألكم الذكر وله الأنثى تلك إذا قسمة ضيزى   [ 53 \ 21 ] ، وقوله : ألا إنهم من إفكهم ليقولون ولد الله وإنهم لكاذبون أاصطفى البنات على البنين ما لكم كيف   [ 37 \ 151 - 154 ] ، وقوله : أفأصفاكم ربكم بالبنين واتخذ من الملائكة إناثا إنكم لتقولون قولا عظيما   [ 17 \ 40 ] ، وقوله : أم اتخذ مما يخلق بنات وأصفاكم بالبنين   [ 43 \ 16 ] ، وقوله : لو أراد الله أن يتخذ ولدا لاصطفى مما يخلق ما يشاء سبحانه هو الله الواحد القهار   [ 39 \ 4 ] ، وقوله : أم له البنات ولكم البنون   [ 52 \ 39 ] ، وقال - جل وعلا - : ويجعلون لله ما يكرهون   [ 16 \ 62 ] ، وقال : أومن ينشأ في الحلية وهو في الخصام غير مبين   [ 43 \ 18 ] ، وقال : وإذا بشر أحدهم بما ضرب للرحمن مثلا ظل وجهه مسودا وهو كظيم   [ 43 \ 17 ] . 

 وبين شدة عظم هذا الافتراء ، بقوله : وقالوا اتخذ الرحمن ولدا لقد جئتم شيئا إدا تكاد السماوات يتفطرن منه وتنشق الأرض وتخر الجبال هدا أن دعوا للرحمن ولدا وما ينبغي للرحمن أن يتخذ ولدا إن كل من في السماوات والأرض إلا آتي الرحمن عبدا   [ 19 \ 88 - 93 ] ، وقوله : إنكم لتقولون قولا عظيما   [ 17 \ 40 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية : ولهم ما يشتهون   [ 16 \ 57 ] ، مبتدأ وخبر . وذكر  الزمخشري   والفراء  وغيرهما  : أنه يجوز أن تكون " ما " [ 16 \ 59 ] في محل نصب عطفا على " البنات " [  16 \ 57 ] ، أي : ويجعلون لله البنات ، ويجعلون لأنفسهم ما يشتهون . أورد  إعرابه بالنصب الزجاج ، وقال : العرب تستعمل في مثل هذا ويجعلون لأنفسهم ;  قاله القرطبي    . وقال أبو حيان    " في البحر المحيط " : قال  الزمخشري     : ويجوز في " ما " في " ما يشتهون " الرفع على الابتداء ، والنصب على أن  يكون معطوفا على " البنات " ، أي : وجعلوا لأنفسهم ما يشتهون من الذكور .  انتهى . وهذا الذي أجازه من النصب تبع فيه الفراء  والحوفي  وقال أبو البقاء  وقد حكاه : وفيه نظر . وذهل هؤلاء عن قاعدة في النحو   [ ص: 389 ] وهي : أن الفعل الرافع لضمير الاسم المتصل لا يتعدى إلى ضميره المتصل المنصوب . 

 ; فلا يجوز : زيد ضربه ، أي : زيدا . تريد ضرب نفسه ، إلا في باب ظن  وأخواتها من الأفعال القلبية ، أو فقد وعدم ; فيجوز : زيد ظنه قائما ، وزيد  فقده ، وزيد عدمه . والضمير المجرور بالحرف كالمنصوب المتصل ; فلا يجوز :  زيد غضب عليه ، تريد غضب على نفسه . فعلى هذا الذي تقرر لا يجوز النصب ; إذ  يكون التقدير : ويجعلون لهم ما يشتهون . فالواو ضمير مرفوع " ولهم " [ 16 \  57 ] مجرور باللام . فهو نظير : زيد غضب عليه . اه . والبشارة تطلق في  العربية على الخبر بما يسر ، وبما يسوء . ومن إطلاقها على الخبر بما يسوء  قوله هنا : وإذا بشر أحدهم بالأنثى الآية [ 16 \ 58 ] ، ونظيره قوله تعالى : فبشرهم بعذاب أليم   [ 53 \ 21 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

 وما ذكره - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : من بغضهم للبنات مشهور معروف في أشعارهم ; ولما خطبت إلى عقيل بن علفة المري  ابنته الجرباء  قال : 


**إني وإن سيق إلي المهر ألف وعبدان وذود عشر     أحب أصهاري إلي القبر 
**

 ويروى  لعبد الله بن طاهر  قوله : 


**لكل أبي بنت يراعى شؤونها     ثلاثة أصهار إذا حمد الصهر 
فبعل يراعيها وخدر يكنها     وقبر يواريها وخيرهم القبر 
**

 وهم يزعمون أن موجب رغبتهم في موتهن ، وشدة كراهيتهم لولادتهن : الخوف من  العار ، وتزوج غير الأكفاء ، وأن تهان بناتهم بعد موتهم ; كما قال الشاعر  في ابنة له تسمى مودة    : 


**مودة  تهوى عمر شيخ يسره لها     الموت قبل الليل لو أنها تدري 
يخاف عليها جفوة الناس بعده     ولا ختن يرجى أود من القبر 
**
*
*قوله تعالى : ولو يؤاخذ الله الناس بظلمهم ما ترك عليها من دآبة ولكن يؤخرهم إلى أجل مسمى فإذا جاء أجلهم لا يستأخرون ساعة ولا يستقدمون ،  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه لو عاجل الخلق بالعقوبة لأهلك  جميع من في الأرض ، ولكنه حليم لا يعجل بالعقوبة ; لأن العجلة من شأن من  يخاف فوات الفرصة ، ورب السماوات والأرض لا يفوته شيء أراده . وذكر هذا  المعنى في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله في آخر سورة " فاطر " : ولو يؤاخذ   [ ص: 390 ] الله الناس بما كسبوا ما ترك على ظهرها من دآبة الآية [ 35 \ 45 ] ، وقوله : وربك الغفور ذو الرحمة لو يؤاخذهم بما كسبوا لعجل لهم العذاب الآية [ 18 \ 58 ] ، وأشار بقوله : ولكن يؤخرهم إلى أجل مسمى   [ 16 \ 61 ] ، إلى أنه تعالى يمهل ولا يهمل . وبين ذلك في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله : ولا تحسبن الله غافلا عما يعمل الظالمون إنما يؤخرهم ليوم تشخص فيه الأبصار   [ 14 \ 42 ] ، وقوله : ولولا أجل مسمى لجاءهم العذاب   [ 29 \ 53 ] . 

 وبين هنا : أن الإنسان إذا جاء أجله لا يستأخر عنه ، كما أنه لا يتقدم عن وقت أجله . وأوضح ذلك في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : إن أجل الله إذا جاء لا يؤخر الآية [ 71 \ 4 ] ، وقوله : ولن يؤخر الله نفسا إذا جاء أجلها الآية [ 63 \ 11 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 واعلم : أن قوله تعالى : ما ترك عليها من دابة   [ 16 \ 61 ] ، فيه وجهان من العلماء : 

 واعلم أنه خاص بالكفار ; لأن الذنب ذنبهم ، والله يقول : ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى   [ 6 \ 164 ] ، ومن قال هذا القول قال : " من دابة " [ 16 \ 61 ] ، أي : كافرة ، ويروى هذا عن  ابن عباس    . وقيل : المعنى أنه لو أهلك الأباء بكفرهم لم تكن الأبناء . 

 وجمهور العلماء ، منهم  ابن مسعود  ، وأبو الأحوص  ،  وأبو هريرة  ، وقال الآخر : 
**تهوى حياتي وأهوى موتها شفقا والموت أكرم نزال على الحرم* *

 وقد ولدت امرأة أعرابي أنثى ، فهجرها لشدة غيظه من ولادتها أنثى ، فقالت : 


**ما لأبي حمزة  لا يأتينا     يظل بالبيت الذي يلينا 
غضبان إلا نلد البنينا     ليس لنا من أمرنا ما شينا 
وإنما نأخذ ما أعطينا 
***

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (168)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(14)
صـ 391 إلى صـ 395

تنبيه . 

لفظة " جعل " تأتي في اللغة العربية لأربعة معان   : 

 الأول : بمعنى اعتقد ; كقوله - تعالى - هنا : ويجعلون لله البنات   [ 16 \ 57 ] ، قال   [ ص: 391 ] في الخلاصة : 
**وجعل اللذ كاعتقد* *

 الثاني : بمعنى صير كما تقدم في الحجر ; كقوله : وجعل القمر فيهن نورا   [ 71 \ 16 ] ، قال في الخلاصة : 


**  .... والتي كصيرا     وأيضا بها انصب مبتدا وخبرا 
**

 الثالث : بمعنى خلق ; كقوله : الحمد لله الذي خلق السماوات والأرض وجعل الظلمات والنور   [ 6 \ 1 ] ، أي : خلق الظلمات والنور . 

 الرابع : بمعنى شرع ; كقوله : 


**وقد جعلت إذا ما قمت يثقلني     ثوبي فأنهض نهض الشارب السكر 
**

 قال في الخلاصة : 


**كأنشأ السائق يحدو وطفق     كذا جعلت وأخذت وعلق 
**

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : سبحانه [ 16 \ 57 ] ، أي : تنزيها له - جل  وعلا - عما لا يليق بكماله وجلاله ، وهو ما ادعوا له من البنات سبحانه  وتعالى عن ذلك علوا كبيرا ! 

 وغيرهم ، كما نقله عنهم ابن كثير  وغيره على أن الآية عامة ; حتى إن ذنوب بني آدم  لتهلك الجعل في حجره ، والحبارى في وكرها ، ونحو ذلك ; لولا أن الله حليم لا يعجل بالعقوبة ، ولا يؤاخذهم بظلمهم . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : وهذا القول هو الصحيح ; لما تقرر في الأصول من : أن النكرة في سياق النفي إذا زيدت قبلها لفظة " من " تكون نصا صريحا في العموم   . وعليه فقوله : " من دابة " يشمل كل ما يطلق عليه اسم الدابة نصا . 

 وقال القرطبي  في تفسيره  : فإن قيل : فكيف يعم بالهلاك مع أن فيهم مؤمنا ليس بظالم ؟ قيل : يجعل  هلاك الظالم انتقاما وجزاء ، وهلاك المؤمن معوضا بثواب الآخرة . 

 وفي صحيح مسلم عن عبد الله بن عمر  ، قال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " إذا أراد الله بقوم عذابا أصاب العذاب من كان فيهم ، ثم بعثوا على أعمالهم   " ، اه محل الغرض منه بلفظه . والأحاديث بمثله كثيرة معروفة . 

 وإذا ثبت في الأحاديث الصحيحة : أن العذاب إذا نزل بقوم عم الصالح والطالح ،   [ ص: 392 ] فلا  إشكال في شمول الهلاك للحيوانات التي لا تعقل . وإذا أراد الله إهلاك قوم  أمر نبيهم ومن آمن منهم أن يخرجوا عنهم ; لأن الهلاك إذا نزل عم . 
تنبيه . 

 قوله : ما ترك عليها من دابة    [ 16 \ 61 ] ، الضمير في " عليها " ، راجع إلى غير مذكور وهو الأرض ; لأن  قوله : من دابة يدل عليه ; لأن من المعلوم : أن الدواب إنما تدب على الأرض  . ونظيره قوله تعالى : ما ترك على ظهرها من دابة   [ 35 \ 45 ] ، وقوله : حتى توارت بالحجاب   [ 38 \ 32 ] ، أي : الشمس ولم يجر لها ذكر ، ورجوع الضمير إلى غير مذكور يدل عليه المقام كثير في كلام العرب ; ومنه قول حميد بن ثور    : 


**وصهباء منها كالسفينة نضجت به الحمل حتى زاد شهرا عديدها* *

 فقوله : " صهباء منها " ، أي : من الإبل ، وتدل له قرينة " كالسفينة " مع أن الإبل لم يجر لها ذكر ، ومنه أيضا قول حاتم الطائي    : 


**أماوي ما يغني الثراء عن الفتى     إذا حشرجت يوما وضاق بها الصدر 
**

 فقوله : " حشرجت وضاق بها " يعني النفس ، ولم يجر لها ذكر ; كما تدل له قرينة " وضاق بها الصدر " ، ومنه أيضالبيد  في معلقته : 


**حتى إذا ألقت يدا في كافر     وأجن عورات الثغور ظلامها 
**

 فقوله : " ألقت " ، أي : الشمس ، ولم يجر لها ذكر ، ولكن يدل له قوله : وأجن عورات الثغور ظلامها . 

 لأن قوله : " ألقت يدا في كافر " ، أي : دخلت في الظلام . ومنه أيضا قول طرفة  في معلقته : 


**على مثلها أمضي إذا قال صاحبي     ألا ليتني أفديك منها وأفتدي 
**

 فقوله : " أفديك منها " ، أي : الفلاة ، ولم يجر لها ذكر ، ولكن قرينة سياق الكلام تدل عليها . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : يؤاخذ الآية [ 16 \ 61 ] ، الظاهر أن  المفاعلة فيه بمعنى الفعل المجرد ; فمعنى آخذ الناس يؤاخذهم : أخذهم  بذنوبهم ; لأن المفاعلة   [ ص: 393 ] تقتضي  الطرفين . ومجيئها بمعنى المجرد مسموع نحو : سافر وعافى . وقوله : " يؤاخذ  " [ 16 \ 61 ] ، إن قلنا : إن المضارع فيه بمعنى الماضي فلا إشكال . وإن  قلنا : إنه بمعنى الاستقبال فهو على إيلاء لو المستقبل وهو قليل ; كقوله : وليخش الذين لو تركوا من خلفهم ذرية ضعافا خافوا عليهم   [ 4 \ 9 ] ، وقول  قيس بن الملوح    : 


**ولو تلتقي أصداؤنا بعد موتنا     ومن دون رمسينا من الأرض سبسب 
لظل صدى صوتي وإن كنت رمة     لصوت صدى ليلى  يهش ويطرب 
**

 والجواب بحمله على المضي في الآية تكلف ظاهر ، ولا يمكن بتاتا في البيتين ،  وأمثلته كثيرة في القرآن وفي كلام العرب . وقد أشار لذلك في الخلاصة بقوله  : 

 لو حرف شرط في مضي ويقل إيلاؤها مستقبلا ، لكن قبل . 
قوله تعالى : ويجعلون لله ما يكرهون ،  أبهم - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة هذا الذي يجعلونه لله ويكرهونه ;  لأنه عبر عنه بـ " ما " الموصولة ، وهي اسم مبهم ، وصلة الموصول لن تبين من  وصف هذا المبهم إلا أنهم يكرهونه . ولكنه بين في مواضع أخر : أنه البنات  والشركاء وجعل المال الذي خلق لغيره ، قال في البنات : ويجعلون لله البنات   [ 16 \ 57 ] ، ثم بين كراهيتها لها في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله : وإذا بشر أحدهم بالأنثى الآية [ 16 \ 61 ] . 

 وقال في الشركاء : وجعلوا لله شركاء الآية [ 6 \ 100 ] ، ونحوها من الآيات . وبين كراهيتهم للشركاء في رزقهم بقوله : ضرب  لكم مثلا من أنفسكم هل لكم من ما ملكت أيمانكم من شركاء في ما رزقناكم  فأنتم فيه سواء تخافونهم كخيفتكم أنفسكم كذلك نفصل الآيات لقوم يعقلون    [ 30 \ 28 ] ، أي : إذا كان الواحد منكم لا يرضى أن يكون عبده المملوك  شريكا له مثل نفسه في جميع ما عنده ; فكيف تجعلون الأوثان شركاء لله في  عبادته التي هي حقه على عباده ! وبين جعلهم بعض ما خلق الله من الرزق  للأوثان في قوله : وجعلوا لله مما ذرأ من الحرث والأنعام نصيبا ، إلى قوله : ساء ما يحكمون   [ 16 \ 136 ] ، وقوله : ويجعلون لما لا يعلمون نصيبا مما رزقناهم   [ 16 \ 56 ] ، كما تقدم .
قوله تعالى : وتصف ألسنتهم الكذب أن لهم الحسنى ،  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الكفار يقولون بألسنتهم الكذب ;  فيزعمون أن لهم الحسنى ، والحسنى تأنيث الأحسن ، قيل : المراد بها الذكور ;  كما تقدم في قوله : ولهم ما يشتهون  [ ص: 394 ]    [ 16 \ 57 ] ، والحق الذي لا شك فيه : أن المراد بالحسنى : هو زعمهم أنه  إن كانت الآخرة حقا فسيكون لهم فيها أحسن نصيب كما كان لهم في الدنيا .  ويدل على صحة هذا القول الأخير دليلان : 

 أحدهما : كثرة الآيات القرآنية المبينة لهذا المعنى ; كقوله تعالى عن الكافر : ولئن رجعت إلى ربي إن لي عنده للحسنى   [ 41 \ 50 ] ، وقوله : ولئن رددت إلى ربي لأجدن خيرا منها منقلبا   [ 18 \ 36 ] ، وقوله : وقال لأوتين مالا وولدا   [ 19 \ 77 ] ، وقوله : وقالوا نحن أكثر أموالا وأولادا وما نحن بمعذبين   [ 34 \ 35 ] ، وقوله : أيحسبون أنما نمدهم به من مال وبنين نسارع لهم في الخيرات الآية [ 23 \ 55 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 والدليل الثاني : أن الله أتبع قوله : أن لهم الحسنى   [ 16 \ 62 ] ، بقوله : لا جرم أن لهم النار الآية [ 16 \ 62 ] ، فدل ذلك دلالة واضحة على ما ذكرنا ، والعلم عند الله . والمصدر المنسبك من " أن " ، وصلتها في قوله : أن لهم الحسنى   [ 16 \ 62 ] في محل نصب ، بدل من قوله الكذب ، ومعنى وصف ألسنتهم الكذب قولها للكذب صريحا لا خفاء به . 

 وقال  الزمخشري  في الكشاف في تفسير قوله تعالى : ولا تقولوا لما تصف ألسنتكم الكذب    [ 16 \ 116 ] ، ما نصه : فإن قلت : ما معنى وصف ألسنتهم الكذب ؟ قلت : هو  من فصيح الكلام وبليغه ، جعل قولهم كأنه عين الكذب ومحضه ; فإذا نطقت به  ألسنتهم فقد حلت الكذب بحليته ، وصورته بصورته . كقولهم : وجهها يصف الجمال  ، وعينها تصف السحر . اه . 
قوله تعالى : لا جرم أن لهم النار وأنهم مفرطون ، في هذا الحرف قراءتان سبعيتان ، وقراءة ثالثة غير سبعية . قرأه عامة السبعة ما عدى نافعا    : مفرطون ، بسكون الفاء وفتح الراء بصيغة اسم المفعول ; من أفرطه . وقرأ نافع  بكسر  الراء بصيغة اسم الفاعل ; من أفرط . والقراءة التي ليست بسبعية بفتح الفاء  وكسر الراء المشددة بصيغة اسم الفاعل من فرط المضعف ، وتروى هذه القراءة  عن أبي جعفر    . وكل هذه القراءات لها مصداق في كتاب الله . 

 أما على قراءة الجمهور : مفرطون ، بصيغة المفعول فهو اسم مفعول أفرطه : إذا   [ ص: 395 ] نسيه وتركه غير ملتفت إليه ; فقوله : مفرطون ، أي : متروكون منسيون في النار . ويشهد لهذا المعنى قوله تعالى : فاليوم ننساهم كما نسوا لقاء يومهم هذا   [ 7 \ 51 ] ، وقوله : فذوقوا بما نسيتم لقاء يومكم هذا إنا نسيناكم وذوقوا عذاب الخلد الآية [ 32 \ 14 ] ، وقوله : وقيل اليوم ننساكم كما نسيتم لقاء يومكم هذا ومأواكم النار الآية  [ 45 \ 34 ] ، فالنسيان في هذه الآيات معناه : الترك في النار . أما  النسيان بمعنى زوال العلم : فهو مستحيل على الله ; كما قال تعالى : وما كان ربك نسيا   [ 19 \ 64 ] ، وقال : قال علمها عند ربي في كتاب لا يضل ربي ولا ينسى   [ 20 \ 52 ] . 

 وممن قال بأن معنى : مفرطون ، منسيون متركون في النار : مجاهد  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ، وقتادة  ،  وابن الأعرابي  ، وأبو عبيدة  ،  والفراء  ، وغيرهم . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : معنى قوله : مفرطون ، على قراءة الجمهور : أي : مقدمون إلى النار معجلون ; من أفرطت فلانا وفرطته في طلب الماء ، إذا قدمته ، ومنه حديث : " أنا فرطكم على الحوض   " ، أي : متقدمكم . ومنه قول القطامي    : فاستعجلونا وكانوا من صحابتنا كما تقدم فراط لرواد . 

 وقول الشنفرى    : 
**هممت وهمت فابتدرنا وأسبلت وشمر مني فارط متمهل* *

 أي : متقدم إلى الماء . وعلى قراءة نافع  فهو اسم فاعل أفرط في الأمر : إذا أسرف فيه وجاوز الحد . ويشهد لهذه القراءة قوله : وأن المسرفين هم أصحاب النار   [ 40 \ 43 ] ، ونحوها من الآيات . وعلى قراءة أبي جعفر  ، فهو اسم فاعل ، فرط في الأمر : إذا ضيعه وقصر فيه ، ويشهد لهذا المعنى قوله تعالى : أن تقول نفس ياحسرتا على ما فرطت في جنب الله الآية [ 39 \ 56 ] ، فقد عرفت أوجه القراءات في الآية ، وما يشهد له القرآن منها . 

 وقوله : لا جرم ، أي : حقا أن لهم النار . وقال القرطبي  في  تفسيره : لا رد لكلامهم وتم الكلام ، أي : ليس كما تزعمون وجرم أن لهم  النار حقا أن لهم النار ! وقال بعض العلماء : " لا " صلة ، و " جرم " بمعنى  كسب ; أي : كسب لهم عملهم أن لهم النار . 
*

**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (169)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(15)
صـ 396 إلى صـ 400

قوله تعالى : وإن لكم في الأنعام لعبرة نسقيكم مما في بطونه ، بين - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية   [ ص: 396 ] الكريمة  : أن في الأنعام عبرة دالة على تفرد من خلقها ، وأخلص لبنها من بين فرث  ودم ; بأنه هو وحده المستحق لأن يعبد ، ويطاع ولا يعصى . وأوضح هذا المعنى  أيضا في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله : وإن لكم في الأنعام لعبرة نسقيكم مما في بطونها ولكم فيها منافع كثيرة ومنها تأكلون   [ 23 \ 21 ] ، وقوله : والأنعام خلقها لكم فيها دفء ومنافع ومنها تأكلون   [ 16 \ 5 ] ، وقوله : أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاما فهم لها مالكون وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون   [ 36 \ 71 - 73 ] ، وقوله : أفلا ينظرون إلى الإبل كيف خلقت   [ 88 \ 17 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقد دلت الآيات المذكورة على أن الأنعام يصح تذكيرها وتأنيثها ; لأنه ذكرها هنا في قوله : نسقيكم مما في بطونه   [ 16 \ 66 ] ، وأنثها في " سورة : قد أفلح المؤمنون " في قوله : نسقيكم مما في بطونها ولكم فيها منافع كثيرة    [ 23 \ 21 ] ، ومعلوم في العربية : أن أسماء الأجناس يجوز فيها التذكير  نظرا إلى اللفظ ، والتأنيث نظرا إلى معنى الجماعة الداخلة تحت اسم الجنس .  وقد جاء في القرآن تذكير الأنعام وتأنيثها كما ذكرناه آنفا . وجاء فيه  تذكير النخل وتأنيثها ; فالتذكير في قوله : كأنهم أعجاز نخل منقعر   [ 54 \ 20 ] ، والتأنيث في قوله : كأنهم أعجاز نخل خاوية   [ 69 \ 7 ] ، ونحو ذلك . وجاء في القرآن تذكير السماء وتأنيثها ; فالتذكير في قوله : السماء منفطر به   [ 73 \ 18 ] ، والتأنيث في قوله : والسماء بنيناها بأيد الآية [ 51 \ 47 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . وهذا معروف في العربية ، ومن شواهده قول قيس بن الحصين الحارثي الأسدي  وهو صغير في تذكير النعم : 

 في كل عام نعم تحوونه يلقحه قوم وتنتجونه . 

 وقرأ هذا الحرف نافع  وابن عامر  وشعبة  عن عاصم    " نسقيكم " ، بفتح النون . والباقون بضمها ، كما تقدم بشواهده " في سورة الحجر " . 
مسائل تتعلق بهذه الآية الكريمة : 

 المسألة الأولى : استنبط القاضي إسماعيل  من تذكير الضمير في قوله : مما في   [ ص: 397 ] بطونه   [ 16 \ 66 ] : أن لبن الفحل يفيد التحريم   . وقال : إنما جيء به مذكرا ; لأنه راجع إلى ذكر النعم ; لأن اللبن للذكر محسوب ، ولذلك قضى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أن لبن الفحل يحرم   " ، حيث أنكرته عائشة  في حديث أفلح  أخي أبي القعيس  ، فللمرأة السقى ، وللرجل اللقاح ; فجرى الاشتراك فيه بينهما . اه . بواسطة نقل القرطبي    . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : أما اعتبار لبن الفحل في التحريم فلا شك فيه ، ويدل له الحديث المذكور في قصة عائشة  مع أفلح أخي أبي القعيس    ; فإنه متفق عليه مشهور . وأما استنباط ذلك من عود الضمير في الآية فلا يخلو عندي من بعد وتعسف . والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة الثانية : استنبط النقاش  وغيره  من هذه الآية الكريمة : أن المني ليس بنجس ، قالوا : كما يخرج اللبن من  بين الفرث والدم سائغا خالصا ، كذلك يجوز أن يخرج المني من مخرج البول  طاهرا . 

 قال ابن العربي    : إن  هذا لجهل عظيم ، وأخذ شنيع ، اللبن جاء الخبر عنه مجيء النعمة والمنة  الصادرة عن القدرة ، ليكون عبرة ; فاقتضى ذلك كله وصف الخلوص واللذة . وليس  المني من هذه الحالة حتى يكون ملحقا به ، أو مقيسا عليه . 

 قال القرطبي  بعد أن نقل  الكلام المذكور : قلت : قد يعارض هذا بأن يقال : وأي منه أعظم وأرفع من  خروج المني الذي يكون عنه الإنسان المكرم ؟ وقد قال تعالى : يخرج من بين الصلب والترائب   [ 86 \ 7 ] ، وقال : والله جعل لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا وجعل لكم من أزواجكم بنين وحفدة   [ 16 \ 72 ] ، وهذا غاية في الامتنان . 

 فإن قيل : إنه يتنجس بخروجه في مجرى البول . 

 قلنا : هو ما أردناه ; فالنجاسة عارضة وأصله طاهر . اه محل الغرض من كلام القرطبي    . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : وأخذ حكم طهارة المني من هذه الآية الكريمة لا يخلو عندي من بعد . وسنبين إن - شاء الله - حكم المني : هل هو نجس أو طاهر ،  ؟ وأقوال العلماء في ذلك ، مع مناقشة الأدلة . اعلم : أن في مني الإنسان  ثلاثة أقوال للعلماء : الأول : أنه طاهر ، وأن حكمه حكم النخامة والمخاط ;  وهذا هو مذهب الشافعي ، وأصح الروايتين عن أحمد  ، وبه قال  سعيد بن المسيب  ، وعطاء  ،  وإسحاق بن راهويه  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وداود  ،   [ ص: 398 ] وابن المنذر  ، وحكاه العبدري  ، وغيره عن  سعد بن أبي وقاص  ،  وابن عمر  ، وعائشة    - رضي الله عنهم - . كما نقله النووي  في " شرح المهذب " وغيره . 

 القول الثاني : أنه نجس ، ولا بد في طهارته من الماء سواء كان يابسا أو رطبا ; وهذا هو مذهب مالك  ، والثوري ، والأوزاعي . 

 القول الثالث : أنه نجس ، ورطبه لا بد له من الماء ، ويابسه لا يحتاج إلى  الماء بل يطهر بفركه من الثوب حتى يزول منه ; وهذا هو مذهب أبي حنيفة    . واختار الشوكاني  في ( نيل الأوطار ) : أنه نجس ، وأن إزالته لا تتوقف على الماء مطلقا . 

 أما حجة من قال إنه طاهر كالمخلط فهي بالنص والقياس معا ، ومعلوم في  الأصول : أن القياس الموافق للنص لا مانع منه ; لأنه دليل آخر عاضد للنص ،  ولا مانع من تعاضد الأدلة . 

 أما النص فهو ما ثبت عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - قالت : " كنت أفرك المني من ثوب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ثم يذهب فيصلي فيه   " ، أخرجه مسلم  في صحيحه ، وأصحاب السنن الأربعة  والإمام أحمد    . قالوا : فركها له يابسا ، وصلاته في الثوب من غير ذكر غسل دليل على الطهارة . وفي رواية عند أحمد     : كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يسلت المني من ثوبه بعرق الإذخر ،  ثم يصلي فيه ، ويحته من ثوبه يابسا ثم يصلي فيه . وفي رواية ، عن عائشة  عند  الدارقطني    : " كنت أفرك المني من ثوب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا كان يابسا ، وأغسله إذا كان رطبا**   " ، وعن  إسحاق بن يوسف  قال : حدثنا شريك  ، عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن عطاء  ، عن  ابن عباس  قال : سئل  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن المني يصيب الثوب ; فقال : " إنما هو  بمنزلة المخاط والبصاق ، وإنما يكفيك أن تمسحه بخرقة أو بإذخرة   " . 

 قال صاحب ( منتقى الأخبار ) بعد أن ساق هذا الحديث كما ذكرنا : رواه  الدارقطني  ، وقال : لم يرفعه غير  إسحاق الأزرق  عن شريك    . قلت : وهذا لا يضر ; لأن إسحاق  إمام مخرج عنه في الصحيحين ، فيقبل رفعه وزيادته . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : ما قاله الإمام المجد     - رحمه الله - ( في المنتقى ) من قبول رفع العدل وزيادته ، هو الصحيح عند  أهل الأصول وأهل الحديث كما بيناه مرارا ، إلى غير ذلك من الأحاديث في فرك  المني وعدم الأمر بغسله . 

 وأما القياس العاضد للنص فهو من وجهين : أحدهما : إلحاق المني بالبيض ;   [ ص: 399 ] بجامع أن كلا منهما مائع يتخلق منه حيوان حي طاهر ، والبيض طاهر إجماعا ; فيلزم كون المني طاهرا أيضا . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : هذا النوع من القياس هو المعروف بالقياس  الصوري ، وجمهور العلماء لا يقبلونه ، ولم يشتهر بالقول به إلا  إسماعيل ابن علية    ; كما أشار له في مراقي السعود بقوله : 


** وابن علية  يرى للصوري كالقيس للخيل على الحمير* *

 وصور القياس الصوري المختلف فيها كثيرة ; كقياس الخيل على الحمير في سقوط  الزكاة ، وحرمة الأكل للشبه الصوري . وكقياس المني على البيض لتولد الحيوان  الطاهر من كل منهما في طهارته . وكقياس أحد التشهدين على الآخر في الوجوب  أو الندب لتشابههما في الصورة . وكقياس الجلسة الأولى على الثانية في  الوجوب لتشبهها بها في الصورة . وكإلحاق الهرة الوحشية بالإنسية في التحريم  . وكإلحاق خنزير البحر وكلبه بخنزير البر وكلبه ، إلى غير ذلك من صوره  الكثيرة المعروفة في الأصول . واستدل من قال بالقياس الصوري : بأن النصوص  دلت على اعتبار المشابهة في الصورة في الأحكام ; كقوله : فجزاء مثل ما قتل من النعم    [ 5 \ 95 ] ، والمراد المشابهة في الصورة على قول الجمهور . وكبدل القرض  فإنه يرد مثله في الصورة . وقد استسلف - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بكرا ورد  رباعيا كما هو ثابت في الصحيح . وكسروه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بقول القائف  المدلجي في  زيد بن حارثة  وابنه أسامة    : " هذه الأقدام بعضها من بعض " ; لأن القيافة قياس صوري ; لأن اعتماد القائف على المشابهة في الصورة . 

 الوجه الثاني من وجهي القياس المذكور : إلحاق المني بالطين ، بجامع أن كلا منهما مبتدأ خلق بشر ; كما قال تعالى : ولقد خلقنا الإنسان من سلالة من طين ثم جعلناه نطفة الآية [ 23 \ 12 - 13 ] . 

 فإن قيل : هذا القياس يلزمه طهارة العلقة ، وهي الدم الجامد ; لأنها أيضا مبتدأ خلق بشر ، لقوله تعالى : ثم خلقنا النطفة علقة   [ 23 \ 14 ] ، والدم نجس بلا خلاف . 

 فالجواب : أن قياس الدم على الطين في الطهارة فاسد الاعتبار ; لوجود النص  بنجاسة الدم . أما قياس المني على الطين فليس بفاسد الاعتبار ; لعدم ورود  النص بنجاسة المني . 

 [ ص: 400 ] وأما حجة من قال بأن المني نجس فهو بالنص والقياس أيضا . أما النص فهو ما ثبت عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنه - قالت : " كنت أغسل المني من ثوب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ثم يخرج إلى الصلاة وأثر الغسل في ثوبه بقع الماء   " ، متفق عليه . قالوا : غسلها له دليل على أنه نجس . وفي رواية عند مسلم  عن عائشة  بلفظ : " أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يغسل المني ، ثم يخرج إلى الصلاة في ذلك الثوب وأنا أنظر إلى أثر الغسل فيه   " . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : وهذه الرواية الثابتة في صحيح مسلم  تقوي حجة من يقول بالنجاسة ; لأن المقرر في الأصول : أن الفعل المضارع بعد لفظة " كان " يدل على المداومة على ذلك الفعل ، فقول عائشة  في رواية مسلم  هذه : " إن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يغسل   " ، تدل على كثرة وقوع ذلك منه ، ومداومته عليه ، وذلك يشعر بتحتم الغسل . وفي رواية عن عائشة  في صحيح مسلم  أيضا : أن رجلا نزل بها فأصبح يغسل ثوبه . فقالت عائشة     : إنما كان يجزئك إن رأيته أن تغسل مكانه . فإن لم تر نضحت حوله . ولقد  رأيتني أفركه من ثوب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فركا فيصلي فيه   . اه . 

 قالوا : هذه الرواية الثابتة في الصحيح عن عائشة  ،  صرحت فيها : بأنه إنما يجزئه غسل مكانه . وقد تقرر في الأصول ( في مبحث  دليل الخطاب ) وفي المعاني ( في مبحث القصر ) : أن " إنما " من أدوات الحصر  ; فعائشة  صرحت بحصر الإجزاء في الغسل ; فدل ذلك على أن الفرك لا يجزئ دون الغسل ، إلى غير ذلك من الأحاديث الدالة على غسله . 

 وأما القياس : فقياسهم المني على البول والحيض ، قالوا : ولأنه يخرج من  مخرج البول ، ولأن المذي جزء من المني ; لأن الشهوة تحلل كل واحد منهما  فاشتركا في النجاسة . 

 وأما حجة من قال : إنه نجس ، وإن يابسه يطهر بالفرك ولا يحتاج إلى الغسل فهي ظواهر نصوص تدل على ذلك ، ومن أوضحها في ذلك حديث عائشة  عند  الدارقطني  الذي قدمناه آنفا : " كنت أفرك المني من ثوب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا كان يابسا ، وأغسله إذا كان رطبا   " . 

 وقال المجد    ( في منتقى الأخبار ) بعد أن ساق هذه الرواية ما نصه : قلت : فقد بان من مجموع النصوص جواز الأمرين .
*

**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (170)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(16)
صـ 401 إلى صـ 405

قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : إيضاح الاستدلال بهذا الحديث لهذا القول : أن الحرص   [ ص: 401 ] على  إزالة المني بالكلية دليل على نجاسته ، والاكتفاء بالفرك في يابسه يدل على  أنه لا يحتاج إلى الماء . ولا غرابة في طهارة متنجس بغير الماء ; فإن ما  يصيب الخفاف والنعال من النجاسات المجمع على نجاستها يطهر بالدلك حتى تزول  عينه . ومن هذا القبيل قول الشوكاني     : إنه يطهر مطلقا بالإزالة دون الغسل ، لما جاء في بعض الروايات من سلت  رطبه بإذخرة ونحوها . ورد من قال : إن المني طاهر احتجاج القائلين بنجاسته ،  بأن الغسل لا يدل على نجاسة شيء ، فلا ملازمة بين الغسل والتنجيس ; لجواز  غسل الطاهرات كالتراب والطين ونحوه يصيب البدن أو الثوب . قالوا : ولم يثبت  نقل بالأمر بغسله ، ومطلق الفعل لا يدل على شيء زائد على الجواز . 

 قال ابن حجر    ( في التلخيص ) : وقد ورد الأمر بفركه من طريق صحيحة ، رواه ابن الجارود  ، ففي ( المنتقى ) ، عن محسن بن يحيى  ، عن أبي حذيفة  ، عن سفيان  ، عن منصور  ، عن إبراهيم  ، عن  همام بن الحارث  ، قال : كان عند عائشة  ضيف فأجنب ، فجعل يغسل ما أصابه ; فقالت عائشة    : كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يأمرنا بحته - إلى أن قال : وأما الأمر بغسله فلا أصل له . 

 وأجابوا عن قول عائشة     : " إنما يجزئك أن تغسل مكانه   " ، لحمله على الاستحباب ; لأنها احتجت  بالفرك . قالوا : فلو وجب الغسل لكان كلامها حجة عليها لا لها ، وإنما  أرادت الإنكار عليه في غسل كل الثوب ; فقالت : " غسل كل الثوب بدعة منكرة ،  وإنما يجزئك في تحصيل الأفضل والأكمل أن تغسل مكانه . . . " إلخ . 

 وأجابوا عن قياس المني على البول والدم ; بأن المني أصل الأدمي المكرم فهو بالطين أشبه ، بخلاف البول والدم . 

 وأجابوا عن خروجه من مخرج البول بالمنع ، قالوا : بل مخرجهما مختلف ، وقد  شق ذكر رجل بالروم ، فوجد كذلك ، فلا ننجسه بالشك . قالوا : ولو ثبت أنه  يخرج من مخرج البول لم يلزم منه النجاسة ; لأن ملاقاة النجاسة في الباطن لا  تؤثر ، وإنما تؤثر ملاقاتها في الظاهر . 

 وأجابوا عن دعوى أن المذي جزء من المني بالمنع أيضا ، قالوا : بل هو مخالف  له في الاسم والخلقة وكيفية الخروج ; لأن النفس والذكر يفتران بخروج المني  ، وأما المذي فعكسه ، ولهذا من به سلس المذي لا يخرج منه شيء من المذي .  وهذه المسألة فيها للعلماء مناقشات كثيرة ، كثير منها لا طائل تحته . وهذا  الذي ذكرنا فيها هو خلاصة أقوال   [ ص: 402 ] العلماء وحججهم . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه ** - : أظهر الأقوال دليلا في هذه المسألة عندي - والله أعلم - : أن المني طاهر ; لما قدمنا من حديث  إسحاق الأزرق  ، عن شريك  ، عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن عطاء  ، عن  ابن عباس    : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " إنما هو بمنزلة المخاط والبصاق ، وإنما يكفيك أن تمسحه بخرقة أو بإذخرة   " ، وهذا نص في محل النزاع . 

 وقد قدمنا عن صاحب المنتقى أن  الدارقطني  قال : لم يرفعه غير  إسحاق الأزرق  عن شريك  ، وأنه هو قال : قلت : وهذا لا يضر ; لأن إسحاق  إمام مخرج عنه في الصحيحين ، فيقبل رفعه وزيادته . انتهى . 

 وقد قدمنا مرارا : أن هذا هو الحق ; فلو جاء الحديث موقوفا من طريق ، وجاء  مرفوعا من طريق أخرى صحيحة حكم برفعه ; لأن الرفع زيادة ، وزيادات العدول  مقبولة ، قال في مراقي السعود : 


**والرفع والوصل وزيد اللفظ     مقبولة عند إمام الحفظ 
**  - إلخ . 

 وبه تعلم صحة الاحتجاج برواية إسحاق  المذكور المرفوعة ، ولا سيما أن لها شاهدا من طريق أخرى . 

 قال ابن حجر    ( في التلخيص ) ما نصه : فائدة - 

 روى  الدارقطني  ، والبيهقي  من طريق  إسحاق الأزرق  ، عن شريك  ، عن  محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى  ، عن عطاء  ، عن  ابن عباس  ، قال : سئل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن المني يصيب الثوب ؟ قال : " إنما هو بمنزلة المخاط والبصاق   " ، وقال : " إنما يكفيك أن تمسحه بخرقة أو إذخرة   " ، ورواه  الطحاوي  من حديث حبيب بن أبي عمرة  ، عن  سعيد بن جبير  ، عن  ابن عباس  مرفوعا ، ورواه هو والبيهقي  من طريق عطاء  عن  ابن عباس  موقوفا ، قال البيهقي    : الموقوف هو الصحيح . انتهى . 

 فقد رأيت الطريق الأخرى المرفوعة من حديث حبيب بن أبي عمرة  ، عن سعيد  ، عن  ابن عباس  ، وهي مقوية لطريق  إسحاق الأزرق  المتقدمة . 

 واعلم أن قول البيهقي     - رحمه الله - : والموقوف هو الصحيح ولا يسقط به الاحتجاج بالرواية  المرفوعة ; لأنه يرى أن وقف الحديث من تلك الطريق علة في الطريق المرفوعة .  وهذا قول معروف لبعض العلماء من أهل الحديث والأصول ، ولكن الحق : أن  الرفع   [ ص: 403 ] زيادة مقبولة من العدل ، وبه تعلم صحة الاحتجاج بالرواية المرفوعة عن  ابن عباس  في طهارة المني ، وهي نص صريح في محل النزاع ، ولم يثبت في نصوص الشرع شيء يصرح بنجاسة المني . 

 فإن قيل : أخرج البزار  ،  وأبو يعلى الموصلي  في مسنديهما ،  وابن عدي  في الكامل ،  والدارقطني  والبيهقي  والعقيلي في الضعفاء ، وأبو نعيم  في المعرفة من حديث  عمار بن ياسر    - رضي الله عنهما - : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مر بعمار  فذكر قصة ، وفيها : " إنما تغسل ثوبك من الغائط ، والبول ، والمني ، والدم ، والقيء ، يا عمار  ، ما نخامتك ودموع عينيك والماء الذي في ركوتك إلا سواء   " . 

 فالجواب : أن في إسناده ثابت بن حماد  ، عن  علي بن زيد بن جدعان  ، وضعفه الجماعة المذكورون كلهم إلا أبا يعلى  بثابت بن حماد  ، واتهمه بعضهم بالوضع . وقال اللالكائي    : أجمعوا على ترك حديثه . وقال البزار    : لا نعلم لثابت إلا هذا الحديث . وقال  الطبراني    : تفرد به ثابت بن حماد  ، ولا يروى عن عمار  إلا بهذا الإسناد . وقال البيهقي    : هذا حديث باطل ، إنما رواه ثابت بن حماد  وهو متهم بالوضع ; قاله ابن حجر  في ( التلخيص ) ، ثم قال : قلت ورواه البزار  ،  والطبراني  من طريق إبراهيم بن زكريا العجلي  ، عن  حماد بن سلمة  ، عن  علي بن زيد  ، لكن إبراهيم  ضعيف ، وقد غلط فيه ، إنما يرويه ثابت بن حماد    . انتهى . 

 وبهذا تعلم أن هذا الحديث لا يصح الاحتجاج به على نجاسة المني . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
المسألة الثالثة : قال القرطبي    : في هذه الآية دليل على جواز الانتفاع بالألبان من الشرب وغيره . فأما لبن الميتة فلا  يجوز الانتفاع به ; لأنه مائع طاهر حصل في وعاء نجس . وذلك أن ضرع الميتة  نجس ، واللبن طاهر ; فإذا حلب صار مأخوذا من وعاء نجس . فأما لبن المرأة الميتة فاختلف  أصحابنا فيه . فمن قال : إن الإنسان طاهر حيا وميتا فهو طاهر . ومن قال :  ينجس بالموت فهو نجس . وعلى القولين جميعا تثبت الحرمة ; لأن الصبي قد  يتغذى به كما يتغذى من الحية . وذلك أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  قال : " الرضاع ما أنبت اللحم وأنشز العظم   " ، ولم يخص . انتهى كلام القرطبي    . 
قوله تعالى : ومن ثمرات النخيل والأعناب تتخذون منه سكرا ورزقا حسنا الآية [ 16 \ 97 ] ، جمهور العلماء على أن المراد بالسكر في هذه الآية الكريمة : الخمر ; لأن   [ ص: 404 ] العرب  تطلق اسم السكر على ما يحصل به السكر ، من إطلاق المصدر وإرادة الاسم .  والعرب تقول : سكر " - بالكسر - " سكرا [ 16 \ 67 ] ، " بفتحتين وسكرا "  بضم فسكون " . 

 وقال  الزمخشري  في الكشاف : والسكر : الخمر ; سميت بالمصدر من سكر سكرا وسكرا ، نحو رشد رشدا ورشدا . قال : 


**وجاءونا بهم سكر علينا فأجلى اليوم والسكران صاحي* *ا هـ . 

 ومن إطلاق السكر على الخمر قول الشاعر : 


**بئس الصحاة وبئس الشرب شربهم     إذا جرى فيهم المزاء والسكر 
**

 وممن قال : بأن السكر في الآية الخمر :  ابن عباس  ،  وابن مسعود  ،  وابن عمر  ، وأبو رزين  ، والحسن  ، ومجاهد  ،  والشعبي  ، والنخعي  ،  وابن أبي ليلى  ، والكلبي  ،  وابن جبير  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وغيرهم . وقيل : السكر : الخل . وقيل : الطعم ، وقيل : العصير الحلو . 

 وإذا عرفت أن الصحيح هو مذهب الجمهور ، وأن الله امتن على هذه الأمة  بالخمر قبل تحريمها فاعلم أن هذه الآية مكية ، نزلت بعدها آيات مدنية بينت تحريم الخمر ، وهي ثلاث آيات نزلت بعد هذه الآية الدالة على إباحة الخمر . 

 الأولى : آية البقرة التي ذكر فيها بعض معائبها ومفاسدها ، ولم يجزم فيها بالتحريم ، وهي قوله تعالى : يسألونك عن الخمر والميسر قل فيهما إثم كبير ومنافع للناس وإثمهما أكبر من نفعهما   [ 2 \ 219 ] ، وبعد نزولها تركها قوم للإثم الذي فيها ، وشربها آخرون للمنافع التي فيها . 

 الثانية : آية النساء الدالة على تحريمها في أوقات الصلوات ، دون الأوقات  التي يصحو فيها الشارب قبل وقت الصلاة ، كما بين صلاة العشاء وصلاة الصبح ،  وما بين صلاة الصبح وصلاة الظهر ، وهي قوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تقربوا الصلاة وأنتم سكارى الآية [ 4 \ 43 ] . 

 الثالثة : آية المائدة الدالة على تحريمها تحريما باتا ، وهي قوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا إنما الخمر والميسر والأنصاب والأزلام رجس من عمل الشيطان فاجتنبوه لعلكم تفلحون ، إلى قوله : فهل أنتم منتهون   [ 5 \ 90 - 91 ] . 

 [ ص: 405 ] وهذه  الآية الكريمة تدل على تحريم الخمر أتم دلالة وأوضحها ; لأنه تعالى صرح  بأنها رجس ، وأنها من عمل الشيطان ، وأمر باجتنابها أمرا جازما في قوله : فاجتنبوه ،  واجتناب الشيء : هو التباعد عنه ، بأن تكون في غير الجانب الذي هو فيه .  وعلق رجاء الفلاح على اجتنابها في قوله : لعلكم تفلحون ، ويفهم منه أنه من  لم يجتنبها لم يفلح ، وهو كذلك . 

 ثم بين بعض مفاسدها بقوله : إنما يريد الشيطان أن يوقع بينكم العداوة والبغضاء في الخمر والميسر ويصدكم عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة   [ 15 \ 91 ] ، ثم أكد النهي عنها بأن أورده بصيغة الاستفهام في قوله : فهل أنتم منتهون    [ 5 \ 91 ] ، فهو أبلغ في الزجز من صيغة الأمر التي هي " انتهوا " ، وقد  تقرر في فن المعاني : أن من معاني صيغة الاستفهام ، التي ترد لها ، الأمر ;  كقوله : فهل أنتم منتهون ، وقوله : وقل للذين أوتوا الكتاب والأميين أأسلمتم الآية [ 3 \ 20 ] ، أي : أسلموا . والجار والمجرور في قوله : ومن ثمرات النخيل الآية [ 16 \ 67 ] ، يتعلق بـ تتخذون ،  وكرر لفظ " من " للتأكيد ، وأفرد الضمير في قوله " منه " مراعاة للمذكور ;  أي : تتخذون منه ، أي : مما ذكر من ثمرات النخيل والأعناب . ونظيره قول  رؤبة : 
**فيها خطوط من سواد وبلق     كأنه في الجلد توليع البهق 
**

 فقوله : " كأنه " ، أي : ما ذكر من خطوط السواد والبلق . وقيل : الضمير  راجع إلى محذوف دل المقام عليه ، أي : ومن عصير ثمرات النخيل والأعناب  تتخذون منه ، أي : عصير الثمرات المذكورة ، وقيل : قوله : ومن ثمرات النخيل ، معطوف على قوله : مما في بطونه   [ 16 \ 66 ] ، أي : نسقيكم مما في بطونه ومن ثمرات النخيل . وقيل : يتعلق بـ : نسقيكم ،  [ 16 \ 66 ] محذوفة دلت عليها الأولى ; فيكون من عطف الجمل . وعلى الأول  يكون من عطف المفردات إذا اشتركا في العامل . وقيل : معطوف على " الأنعام "  [ 16 \ 66 ] ، وهو أضعفها عندي . 

 وقال  الطبري    : التقدير : ومن ثمرات النخيل والأعناب ما تتخذون منه سكرا ; فحذف " ما " . 

 قال أبو حيان  البحر : وهو لا يجوز على مذهب البصريين . وقيل : يجوز أن يكون صفة موصوف محذوف ، أي : ومن ثمرات النخيل والأعناب ثمر تتخذون منه   [ ص: 406 ] ونظير هذا من كلام العرب قول الراجز : 
**ما لك عندي غير سوط وحجر     وغير كبداء شديدة الوتر 
جادت بكفي كان من أرمى البشر* *

 أي : بكفي رجل كان " إلخ " ، ذكره  الزمخشري  وأبو حيان    . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : أظهر هذه الأقوال عندي : أن قوله : ومن ثمرات ، يتعلق بـ : تتخذون ،  أي : تتخذون من ثمرات النخيل ، وأن " من " ، الثانية : توكيد للأولى .  والضمير في قوله : منه ، عائد إلى جنس الثمر المفهوم من ذكر الثمرات ،  والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
*

**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (171)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(17)
صـ 406 إلى صـ 410

تنبيه . 

 اعلم : أن التحقيق على مذهب الجمهور : أن هذه الآية الكريمة التي هي قوله - جل وعلا - : ومن ثمرات النخيل والأعناب    [ 16 \ 67 ] منسوخة بآية " المائدة " المذكورة . فما جزم به صاحب مراقي  السعود فيه وفي شرحه ( نشر البنود ) من أن تحريم الخمر ليس نسخا لإباحتها  الأولى ; بناء على أن إباحتها الأولى إباحة عقلية ، والإباحة العقلية هي  البراءة الأصلية ، وهي بعينها استصحاب العدم الأصلي ، وهي ليست من الأحكام  الشرعية ; فرفعها ليس بنسخ . وقد بين في المراقي : أنها ليست من الأحكام  الشرعية بقوله : 


**وما من البراءة الأصلية قد أخذت فليست الشرعية* *

 وقال أيضا في إباحة الخمر قبل التحريم : 


**أباحها في أول الإسلام     براءة ليست من الأحكام 
**

 كل ذلك ليس بظاهر ، بل غير صحيح ; لأن إباحة الخمر قبل التحريم دلت عليها هذه الآية الكريمة ، التي هي قوله : ومن ثمرات النخيل والأعناب تتخذون منه سكرا الآية  [ 16 \ 67 ] ، وما دلت على إباحته آية من كتاب الله لا يصح أن يقال : إن  إباحته عقلية ، بل هي إباحة شرعية منصوصة في كتاب الله ، فرفعها نسخ . نعم !  على القول بأن معنى السكر في الآية : الخل أو الطعم أو العصير ; فتحريم  الخمر ليس نسخا لإباحتها ، وإباحتها الأولى : عقلية . وقد بينا هذا المبحث  في كتابنا ( دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات   [ ص: 407 ] الكتاب ) . 

 فإن قيل : الآية واردة بصيغة الخبر ، والأخبار لا يدخلها النسخ كما تقرر في الأصول : 

 فالجواب : أن النسخ وارد على ما يفهم من الآية من إباحة الخمر . الإباحة  حكم شرعي كسائر الأحكام قابل للنسخ ; فليس النسخ واردا على نفس الخبر ، بل  على الإباحة المفهومة من الخبر ; كما حققه  ابن العربي المالكي  وغيره . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ورزقا حسنا   [ 16 \ 67 ] ، أي : التمر ، والرطب ، والعنب ، والزبيب ، والعصير ، ونحو ذلك . 
تنبيه آخر . 

 اعلم : أن النبيذ الذي يسكر منه الكثير لا يجوز أن يشرب منه القليل الذي لا يسكر لقلته . وهذا مما لا شك فيه . 

 فمن زعم جواز شرب القليل الذي لا يسكر منه كالحنفية وغيرهم ، فقط غلط غلطا  فاحشا ; لأن ما يسكر كثيره يصدق عليه بدلالة المطابقة أنه مسكر ، والنبي -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " كل مسكر حرام " ، وقد ثبت عنه في الصحيح -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : " كل مسكر خمر ، وكل خمر حرام    " ، ولو حاول الخصم أن ينازع في معنى هذه الأحاديث ، فزعم أن القليل الذي  لا يسكر يرتفع عنه اسم الإسكار فلا يلزم تحريمه ، قلنا : صرح - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - بأن " ما أسكر كثيره فقليله حرام   " ، وهذا نص صريح في محل النزاع لا يمكن معه كلام . وعن عائشة    - رضي الله عنه - قالت : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " كل مسكر حرام ، وما أسكر الفرق منه فملء الكف منه حرام   " ، رواه  الإمام أحمد  ، وأبو داود  ،  والترمذي  ، وقال : حديث حسن . وعن  ابن عمر  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " ما أسكر كثيره فقليله حرام   " ، رواه أحمد  وابن ماجه  ،  والدارقطني  وصححه . ولأبي داود   وابن ماجه  ،  والترمذي  مثله سواء من حديث جابر    . وكذا لأحمد   والنسائي   وابن ماجه  من حديث  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده . وكذلك  الدارقطني  من حديث الإمام  علي بن أبي طالب    - رضي الله عنه - . وعن  سعد بن أبي وقاص    : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " نهى عن قليل ما أسكر كثيره   " ، رواه  النسائي   والدارقطني    . وعن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه عن جده : أن  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أتاه قوم فقالوا : يا رسول الله ، إنا ننبذ  النبيذ فنشربه على غدائنا وعشائنا ؟ فقال : " اشربوا فكل مسكر حرام " .  فقالوا : يا رسول الله ، إنا نكسره بالماء ؟   [ ص: 408 ] فقال : " حرام قليل ما أسكر كثيره   " ، رواه  الدارقطني    . اه . بواسطة نقل المجد في ( منتقى الأخبار ) . 

 فهذه الأحاديث لا لبس معها في تحريم قليل ما أسكر كثيره . وقال ابن حجر    ( في فتح الباري ) في شرح قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عند  البخاري    : " كل شراب أسكر فهو حرام   " ، ما نصه : فعند أبي داود   والنسائي  وصححه  ابن حبان  من حديث جابر  ، قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ما أسكر كثيره فقليله حرام   " ،  وللنسائي  من حديث  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده مثله ، وسنده إلى عمرو  صحيح . ولأبي داود  من حديث عائشة  مرفوعا : " كل مسكر حرام ، وما أسكر منه الفرق فملء الكف منه حرام   " ،  ولابن حبان   والطحاوي  من حديث  عامر بن سعد بن أبي وقاص  ، عن أبيه ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " أنهاكم عن قليل ما أسكر كثيره   " ، وقد اعترف  الطحاوي  بصحة هذه الأحاديث - إلى أن قال : وجاء أيضا عن علي عند  الدارقطني  ، وعن  ابن عمر  عند ابن إسحاق  والطبراني  ، وعن  خوات بن جبير  عند  الدارقطني  والحاكم   والطبراني  ، وعن  زيد بن ثابت  عند  الدارقطني    . وفي أسانيدها مقال ; لكنها تزيد الأحاديث التي قبلها قوة وشهرة . 

 قال  أبو المظفر بن السمعاني    ( وكان حنفيا فتحول شافعيا ) : ثبتت الأخبار عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في تحريم المسكر . 

 ثم ساق كثيرا منها ، ثم قال : والأخبار في ذلك كثيرة ، ولا مساغ لأحد في  العدول عنها والقول بخلافه ; فإنها حجج قواطع . قال : وقد زل الكوفيون في  هذا الباب ، ورووا فيه أخبارا معلولة ، لا تعارض هذه الأخبار بحال . ومن ظن  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شرب مسكرا فقد دخل في أمر عظيم ،  وباء بإثم كبير . وإنما الذي شربه كان حلوا ولم يكن مسكرا . وقد روى ثمامة بن حزن القشيري    : أنه سأل عائشة  عن  النبيذ ؟ فدعت جارية حبشية فقالت : سل هذه ، فإنها كانت تنبذ لرسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقالت الحبشية : كنت أنبذ له في سقاء من الليل ،  وأوكثه وأعلقه فإذا أصبح شرب منه   . أخرجه مسلم    . 

 وروى  الحسن البصري  عن أمه عن عائشة  نحوه  . ثم قال : فقياس النبيذ على الخمر بعلة الإسكار والاضطراب من أجل الأقيسة  وأوضحها ، والمفاسد التي توجد في الخمر **توجد في النبيذ ، إلى أن قال :  وعلى الجملة ، فالنصوص المصرحة بتحريم كل مسكر - قل أو كثر - مغنية عن  القياس . والله أعلم . 

 وقد قال  عبد الله بن المبارك    : لا يصح في حل النبيذ الذي يسكر كثيره عن الصحابة   [ ص: 409 ] شيء ولا عن التابعين ; إلا عن  إبراهيم النخعي    . انتهى محل الغرض من ( فتح الباري ) بحذف ما لا حاجة إليه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : تحريم قليل النبيذ الذي يسكر كثيره لا شك فيه   ; لما رأيت من تصريح النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأن : " ما أسكر كثيره فقليله حرام   " . 

 واعلم : أن قياس النبيذ المسكر كثيره على الخمر بجامع الإسكار لا يصح ; لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صرح بأن " كل مسكر حرام   " ، والقياس يشترط فيه ألا يكون حكم الفرع منصوصا عليه كحكم الأصل . كما أشار له في مراقي السعود بقوله : 
**وحيثما يندرج الحكمان في النص فالأمران قل سيان* *

 وقال ابن المنذر    : وجاء أهل الكوفة   بأخبار معلولة ، وإذا اختلف الناس في الشيء وجب رد ذلك إلى كتاب الله وسنة رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . اه . 
قوله تعالى : وأوحى ربك إلى النحل الآية  ، المراد بالإيحاء هنا : الإلهام . والعرب تطلق الإيحاء على الإعلام  بالشيء في خفية ; ولذا تطلقه على الإشارة ، وعلى الكتابة ، وعلى الإلهام ;  ولذلك قال تعالى : وأوحى ربك إلى النحل   [ 16 \ 68 ] ، أي : ألهمها . وقال : فأوحى إليهم أن سبحوا بكرة الآية [ 19 \ 11 ] ، أي : أشار إليهم . وسمى أمره للأرض إيحاء في قوله : يومئذ تحدث أخبارها بأن ربك أوحى لها   [ 99 \ 4 ، 5 ] ، ومن إطلاق الوحي على الكتابة قول لبيد  في معلقته : 


**فمدافع الريان عري رسمها خلقا كما ضمن الوحي سلامها* *

 ف " الوحي " في البيت ( بضم الواو وكسر الحاء وتشديد الياء ) جمع وحي  بمعنى الكتابة . وسيأتي لهذه المسألة - إن شاء الله - زيادة إيضاح . 
قوله تعالى : ومنكم من يرد إلى أرذل العمر لكي لا يعلم بعد علم شيئا إن الله عليم قدير ،  بين - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن من الناس من يموت قبل بلوغ  أرذل العمر ، ومنهم من يعمر حتى يرد إلى أرذل العمر . وأرذل العمر آخره  الذي تفسد فيه الحواس ، ويختل فيه النطق والفكر ، وخص بالرذيلة ; لأنه حال  لا رجاء بعدها لإصلاح ما فسد . بخلاف حال الطفولة ، فإنها حالة ينتقل منها  إلى القوة وإدراك الأشياء . وأوضح هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ; كقوله في سورة  الحج : ومنكم من يتوفى ومنكم من يرد إلى أرذل العمر لكيلا يعلم من بعد علم شيئا   [ 22 \ 5 ] ، وقوله في الروم : الله الذي خلقكم من ضعف ثم جعل من   [ ص: 410 ] بعد ضعف قوة ثم جعل من بعد قوة ضعفا وشيبة الآية [ 30 \ 54 ] ، وأشار إلى ذلك أيضا بقوله : وما يعمر من معمر ولا ينقص من عمره إلا في كتاب   [ 35 \ 11 ] ، وقوله في سورة المؤمن : ثم لتكونوا شيوخا ومنكم من يتوفى من قبل ولتبلغوا أجلا مسمى ولعلكم تعقلون [ 40 \ 67 ] . 

 وقال  البخاري  في صحيحه في الكلام على هذه الآية الكريمة : باب قوله تعالى : ومنكم من يرد إلى أرذل العمر   [ 16 \ 70 ] ، حدثنا  موسى بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا هارون بن موسى أبو عبد الله الأعور  ، عن شعيب  ، عن  أنس بن مالك    - رضي الله تعالى عنه - : أن  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يدعو : " أعوذ بالله من البخل  والكسل ، وأرذل العمر ، وعذاب القبر ، وفتنة الدجال ، وفتنة المحيا والممات    " ، اه . وعن علي    - رضي الله تعالى عنه - : أن أرذل العمر خمس وسبعون سنة   . وعن قتادة     : تسعون سنة . والظاهر أنه لا تحديد له بالسنين ، وإنما هو باعتبار تفاوت  حال الأشخاص ; فقد يكون ابن خمس وسبعين أضعف بدنا وعقلا ، وأشد خرفا من  آخر ابن تسعين سنة ، وظاهر قول زهير  في معلقته : 
**سئمت تكاليف الحياة ومن يعش ثمانين حولا لا أبا لك يسأم* *


**أن ابن الثمانين بالغ أرذل العمر* *، ويدل له قول الآخر : 


**إن الثمانين وبلغتها     قد أحوجت سمعي إلى ترجمان 
**

 وقوله : " لكيلا يعلم من بعد علم شيئا    " [ 16 \ 70 ] ( أي يرد إلى أرذل العمر ، لأجل أن يزول ما كان يعلم من  العلم أيام الشباب ، ويبقى لا يدري شيئا ; لذهاب إدراكه بسبب الخوف . ولله  في ذلك حكمة . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : إن العلماء العاملين لا ينالهم هذا الخرف وضياع العلم  والعقل من شدة الكبر ، ويستروح لهذا المعنى من بعض التفسيرات ) في قوله : ثم رددناه أسفل سافلين إلا الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات الآية [ 95 \ 5 - 6 ] . 
*

**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (172)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(18)
صـ 411 إلى صـ 415

قوله تعالى : والله فضل بعضكم على بعض في الرزق فما الذين فضلوا برادي رزقهم على ما ملكت أيمانهم فهم فيه سواء أفبنعمة الله يجحدون ،  أظهر التفسيرات في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الله ضرب فيها مثلا للكفار ،  بأنه فضل بعض الناس على بعض في الرزق ، ومن ذلك تفضيله المالكين على  المملوكين في الرزق ، وأن المالكين لا يرضون لأنفسهم أن يكون المملوكون  شركاءهم فيما رزقهم الله من   [ ص: 411 ] الأموال  والنساء وجميع نعم الله . ومع هذا يجعلون الأصنام شركاء لله في حقه على  خلقه ، الذي هو إخلاص العبادة له وحده ، أي : إذا كنتم لا ترضون بإشراك  عبيدكم معكم في أموالكم ونسائكم : فكيف تشركون عبيدي معي في سلطانيا ؟ ! . 

 ويشهد لهذا المعنى قوله تعالى : ضرب لكم مثلا من أنفسكم هل لكم من ما ملكت أيمانكم من شركاء في ما رزقناكم فأنتم فيه سواء تخافونهم كخيفتكم أنفسكم الآية [ 30 \ 28 ] ، ويؤيده أن " ما " في قوله : فما الذين فضلوا برادي رزقهم على ما ملكت أيمانهم   [ 16 \ 71 ] ، نافية ، أي : ليسوا برادي رزقهم عليهم حتى يسووهم مع أنفسهم . اه . 

 فإذا كانوا يكرهون هذا لأنفسهم : فكيف يشركون الأوثان مع الله في عبادتها  مع اعترافهم بأنها ملكه ؟ ! ! كما كانوا يقولون في تلبيتهم : لبيك لا شريك  لك ، إلا شريكا هو لك ، تملكه وما ملك . 

 وهذه الآية الكريمة نص صريح في إبطال مذهب الاشتراكية القائل : بأنه لا  يكون أحد أفضل من أحد في الرزق ، ولله في تفضيل بعضهم على بعض في الرزق  حكمة ; قال تعالى : نحن قسمنا بينهم معيشتهم في الحياة الدنيا ورفعنا بعضهم فوق بعض درجات ليتخذ بعضهم بعضا سخريا الآية [ 43 \ 32 ] ، وقال : الله يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء ويقدر   [ 13 \ 26 ] ، وقال : على الموسع قدره وعلى المقتر قدره   [ 2 \ 236 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وفي معنى هذه الآية الكريمة قولان آخران : 

 أحدهما : أن معناها أنه جعلكم متفاوتين في الرزق ; فرزقكم أفضل مما رزق  كلمة واحدة ، وهم بشر مثلكم وإخوانكم ; فكان ينبغي أن تردوا فضل ما رزقتموه  عليهم ، حتى تساووا في الملبس والمطعم ; كما ثبت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - : أنه أمر مالكي العبيد أن يطعموهم مما يطعمون ، ويكسوهم مما  يلبسون " ، وعلى هذا القول فقوله تعالى : فما الذين فضلوا برادي رزقهم على ما ملكت أيمانهم   [ 16 \ 71 ] ، لوم لهم ، وتقريع على ذلك . 

 القول الثاني : أن معنى الآية أنه - جل وعلا - هو رازق المالكين  والمملوكين جميعا ; فهم في رزقه سواء ، فلا يحسبن المالكون أنهم يردون على  مماليكهم شيئا من الرزق ، فإنما ذلك رزق الله يجريه لهم على أيديهم .  والقول الأول : هو الأظهر وعليه جمهور العلماء ،   [ ص: 412 ] ويدل له القرآن كما بينا . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وقوله أفبنعمة الله يجحدون    [ 16 \ 71 ] ، إنكار من الله عليهم جحودهم بنعمته ; لأن الكافر يستعمل  نعم الله في معصية الله ، فيستعين بكل ما أنعم به عليه على معصيته ، فإنه  يرزقهم ويعافيهم ، وهم يعبدون غيره . وجحد : تتعدى بالباء في اللغة العربية  ; كقوله : وجحدوا بها الآية [ 27 \ 14 ] ، وقوله : فاليوم ننساهم كما نسوا لقاء يومهم هذا وما كانوا بآياتنا يجحدون   [ 7 \ 51 ] ، والجحود بالنعمة هو كفرانها . 
قوله تعالى : والله جعل لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا وجعل لكم من أزواجكم بنين وحفدة الآية ، ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه امتن على بني آدم  أعظم منة بأن جعل لهم من أنفسهم أزواجا من جنسهم وشكلهم ، ولو جعل الأزواج من نوع آخر ما حصل الائتلاف والمودة والرحمة . 

 ولكن من رحمته خلق من بني آدم  ذكورا  وإناثا ، وجعل الإناث أزواجا للذكور ، وهذا من أعظم المنن ، كما أنه من  أعظم الآيات الدالة على أنه - جل وعلا - هو المستحق أن يعبد وحده . 

 وأوضح في غير هذا الموضع : أن هذه نعمة عظيمة ، وأنها من آياته - جل وعلا - ; كقوله : ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا لتسكنوا إليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون   [ 30 \ 21 ] ، وقوله : أيحسب الإنسان أن يترك سدى ألم يك نطفة من مني يمنى ثم كان علقة فخلق فسوى فجعل منه الزوجين الذكر والأنثى   [ 75 \ 36 - 39 ] ، وقوله تعالى : هو الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة وجعل منها زوجها ليسكن إليها الآية [ 7 \ 189 ] . 

 واختلف العلماء في المراد بالحفدة في هذه الآية الكريمة ; فقال جماعة من  العلماء : الحفدة : أولاد الأولاد ، أي : وجعل لكم من أزواجكم بنين ، ومن  البنين حفدة . وقال بعض العلماء : الحفدة الأعوان والخدم مطلقا ; ومنه قول  جميل : 


**حفد الولائد حولهن وأسلمت بأكفهن أزمة الأجمال* *

 أي : أسرعت الولائد الخدمة ، والولائد الخدم . الواحدة وليدة ، ومنه قول الأعشى    : 
**كلفت مجهولها نوقا يمانية     إذا الحداة على أكسائها حفدوا 
**

 أي : أسرعوا في الخدمة .   [ ص: 413 ] ومنه  قوله في سورة الحفد التي نسخت : وإليك نسعى ونحفد ، أي : نسرع في طاعتك .  وسورة الخلع وسورة الحفد اللتان نسختا يسن عند المالكية القنوت بهما في  صلاة الصبح ، كما هو معروف . 

 وقيل : الحفدة الأختان ، وهم أزواج البنات ، ومنه قول الشاعر : 


**فلو أن نفسي طاوعتني لأصبحت     لها حفد مما يعد كثير 
  . 

ولكنها نفس علي أبية     عيوف لأصهار اللئام قذور 
**

 والقذور : التي تتنزه عن الوقوع فيما لا ينبغي ، تباعدا عن التدنس بقذره . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : الحفدة : جمع حافد ، اسم فاعل من الحفد وهو  الإسراع في الخدمة والعمل . وقد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك : أن من  أنواع البيان التي تضمنها أن يكون في نفس الآية قرينة دالة على عدم صحة  قول بعض العلماء في الآية . فنبين ذلك . 

 وفي هذه الآية الكريمة قرينة دالة على أن الحفدة أولاد الأولاد ; لأن قوله : وجعل لكم من أزواجكم بنين وحفدة    [ 16 \ 72 ] ، دليل ظاهر على اشتراك البنين والحفدة في كونهم من أزواجهم ،  وذلك دليل على أنهم كلهم من أولاد أزواجهم . ودعوى أن قوله : " وحفدة "  معطوف على قوله : " أزواجا " [ 16 \ 72 ] ، غير ظاهرة . كما أن دعوى أنهم  الأختان ، وأن الأختان أزواج بناتهم ، وبناتهم من أزواجهم ، وغير ذلك من  الأقوال كله غير ظاهر . وظاهر القرآن هو ما ذكر ، وهو اختيار  ابن العربي المالكي  والقرطبي  وغيرهما . ومعلوم : أن أولاد الرجل ، وأولاد أولاده : من خدمه المسرعين في خدمته عادة . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
تنبيه . 

 في قوله - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : والله جعل لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا الآية [ 16 \ 72 ] ، رد على العرب التي كانت تعتقد أنها كانت تزوج الجن وتباضعها . 

 حتى روي أن عمرو بن يربوع بن حنظلة بن مالك  تزوج سعلاة منهم ، وكان يخبؤها عن سنا البرق لئلا تراه فتنفر . فلما كان في بعض الليالي لمع البرق وعاينته السعلاة ، فقالت : عمرو    ! ونفرت . فلم يرها أبدا ; ولذا قال علباء بن أرقم  يهجو أولاد عمرو  المذكور : 


**ألا لحى الله بني السعلاة  عمرو بن يربوع  لئام النات   . 

 [ ص: 414 ]     ليسوا بأعفاف ولا أكيات 
**

 وقوله : " النات " ، أصله " الناس " أبدلت فيه السين تاء . وكذلك قوله "  أكيات " أصله " أكياس " جمع كيس ، أبدلت فيه السين تاء أيضا . وقال  المعري  يصف  مراكب إبل متغربة عن الأوطان : إذا رأت لمعان البرق تشتاق إلى أوطانها .  فزعم أنه يستر عنها البرق لئلا يشوقها إلى أوطانها ، كما كان عمرو  يستره عن سعلاته : 
**إذا لاح إيماض سترت وجوهها     كأني عمرو  والمطي سعالي 
**

 والسعلاة : عجوز الجن . وقد روي من حديث  أبي هريرة    : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " أحد أبوي بلقيس  كان جنيا   " . 

 قال صاحب الجامع الصغير : أخرجه أبو الشيخ  في العظمة ، وابن مردويه  في التفسير ،  وابن عساكر    : وقال شارحه المناوي    : في إسناده  سعيد بن بشر  قال في الميزان عن  ابن معين    : ضعيف . وعن  ابن مسهر    : لم يكن ببلدنا أحفظ منه ، وهو ضعيف منكر الحديث ، ثم ساق من مناكيره هذا الخبر اه .  وبشير بن نهيك  أورده الذهبي  في الضعفاء . وقال أبو حاتم    : لا يحتج به . ووثقه  النسائي    . انتهى . 

 وقال المناوي  في شرح حديث " أحد أبوي بلقيس  كان جنيا   " ، قال قتادة    : ولهذا كان مؤخر قدميها كحافر الدابة . وجاء في آثار : أن الجني الأم ، وذلك أن أباها ملك اليمن  خرج  ليصيد فعطش ، فرفع له خباء فيه شيخ فاستسقاه ، فقال : يا حسنة ، اسقي عمك ;  فخرجت كأنها شمس بيدها كأس من ياقوت . فخطبها من أبيها ، فذكر أنه جني ،  وزوجها منه بشرط أنه إن سألها عن شيء عملته فهو طلاقها . فأتت منه بولد ذكر  ، ولم يذكر قبل ذلك ، فذبحته فكرب لذلك ، وخاف أن يسألها فتبين منه . ثم  أتت ببلقيس  فأظهرت البشر  ; فاغتم فلم يملك أن سألها ، فقالت : هذا جزائي منك ! باشرت قتل ولدي من  أجلك ! وذلك أن أبي يسترق السمع فسمع الملائكة تقول : إن الولد إذا بلغ  الحلم ذبحك ، ثم استرق السمع في هذه فسمعهم يعظمون شأنها ، ويصفون ملكها ،  وهذا فراق بيني وبينك ; فلم يرها بعد . هذا محصول ما رواه  ابن عساكر  عن يحيى الغساني    . اه من شرح المناوي  للجامع الصغير . 

 وقال القرطبي  في تفسير " سورة النحل " : كان أبو بلقيس  وهو : السرح بن الهداهد بن شراحيل  ، ملكا عظيم الشأن ، وكان يقول لملوك الأطراف : ليس أحد منكم كفأ لي . وأبى   [ ص: 415 ] أن يتزوج منهم ; فزوجوه امرأة من الجن يقال لها ريحانة بنت السكن    ; فولدت له بلقمة وهي بلقيس  ، ولم يكن له ولد غيرها . 

 وقال  أبو هريرة    : قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " كان أحد أبوي بلقيس  جنيا    " ** - إلى أن قال : ويقال : إن سبب تزوج أبيها من الجن أنه كان وزيرا  لملك عات** ، يغتصب نساء الرعية ، وكان الوزير غيورا فلم يتزوج . فصحب مرة  في الطريق رجلا لا يعرفه ، فقال : هل لك من زوجة ؟ فقال : لا أتزوج أبدا .  فإن ملك بلدنا يغتصب النساء من أزواجهن . فقال : لئن تزوجت ابنتي لا  يغتصبها أبدا . قال : بل يغتصبها ! قال : إنا قوم من الجن لا يقدر علينا .  فتزوج ابنته فولدت له بلقيس  ، إلى غير ذلك من الروايات . 

 وقال القرطبي  أيضا : وروى وهيب بن جرير بن حازم  ، عن  الخليل بن أحمد  ، عن عثمان بن حاضر  ، قال : كانت أم بلقيس  من الجن ، يقال لها : بلعمة بنت شيصان . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : الظاهر أن الحديث الوارد في كون أحد أبوي بلقيس  جنيا ضعيف . 

 وكذلك الآثار الواردة في ذلك ليس منها شيء يثبت .
*
**
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (173)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(19)
صـ 416 إلى صـ 420
**
مسألة . 

 اختلف العلماء في جواز المناكحة بين بني آدم  والجن   . فمنعها جماعة من أهل العلم ، وأباحها بعضهم . 

 قال المناوي    ( في شرح  الجامع الصغير ) :  ففي الفتاوى السراجية للحنفية : لا تجوز المناكحة بين  الإنس والجن وإنسان  الماء ; لاختلاف الجنس . وفي فتاوى البارزي  من الشافعية : لا يجوز التناكح بينهما . ورجح ابن العماد  جوازه . اه . 

 وقال الماوردي    : وهذا  مستنكر للعقول ;  لتباين الجنسين ، واختلاف الطبعين ; إذ الآدمي جسماني ،  والجني روحاني .  وهذا من صلصال كالفخار ، وذلك من مارج من نار ، والامتزاج  مع هذا التباين  مدفوع ، والتناسل مع هذا الاختلاف ممنوع . اه . 

 وقال  ابن العربي المالكي    : نكاحهم جائز عقلا ; فإن صح نقلا فبها ونعمت . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : لا أعلم في كتاب الله ولا في سنة نبيه - صلى   الله عليه وسلم - نصا يدل على جواز مناكحة الإنس الجن ، بل الذي يستروح  من  ظواهر الآيات عدم جوازه . فقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : والله جعل لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا الآية [ 16 \ 72 ] ، ممتنا على   [ ص: 416 ] بني آدم  بأن أزواجهم من نوعهم وجنسهم ، يفهم منه أنه ما جعل لهم أزواجا تباينهم كمباينة الإنس للجن ، وهو ظاهر . 

 ويؤيده قوله تعالى : ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا لتسكنوا إليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة   [ 30 \ 21 ] ، فقوله : أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا ،   في معرض الامتنان يدل على أنه ما خلق لهم أزواجا من غير أنفسهم ; ويؤيد   ذلك ما تقرر في الأصول من أن : " النكرة في سياق الامتنان تعم " ، فقوله : جعل لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا     [ 16 \ 72 ] ، جمع منكر في سياق الامتنان فهو يعم ، وإذا عم دل ذلك على   حصر الأزواج المخلوقة لنا فيما هو من أنفسنا ، أي : من نوعنا وشكلنا . مع   أن قوما من أهل الأصول زعموا " أن الجموع المنكرة في سياق الإثبات من صيغ   العموم " ، والتحقيق أنها في سياق الإثبات لا تعم ، وعليه درج في مراقي   السعود ; حيث قال في تعداده للمسائل التي عدم العموم فيها أصح : 
**منه منكر الجموع عرفا وكان والذي عليه انعطفا* *

 أما في سياق الامتنان فالنكرة تعم . وقد تقرر في الأصول " أن النكرة في سياق الامتنان تعم " ، كقوله : وأنزلنا من السماء ماء طهورا   [ 25 \ 48 ] ، أي : فكل ماء نازل من السماء طهور . وكذلك النكرة في سياق النفي أو الشرط أو النهي ; كقوله : ما لكم من إله غيره   [ 7 \ 59 ] ، وقوله : وإن أحد من المشركين الآية [ 9 \ 6 ] ، وقوله : ولا تطع منهم آثما الآية [ 76 \ 24 ] ، ويستأنس لهذا بقوله : وتذرون ما خلق لكم ربكم من أزواجكم بل أنتم قوم عادون     [ 26 \ 166 ] ، فإنه يدل في الجملة على أن تركهم ما خلق الله لهم من   أزواجهم ، وتعديهم إلى غيره يستوجب الملام ، وإن كان أصل التوبيخ والتقريع   على فاحشة اللواط ; لأن أول الكلام : أتأتون الذكران من العالمين وتذرون ما خلق لكم ربكم من أزواجكم   [ 26 \ 165 - 166 ] ، فإنه وبخهم على أمرين ، أحدهما : إتيان الذكور . والثاني : ترك ما خلق لهم ربهم من أزواجهم . 

 وقد دلت الآيات المتقدمة على أن ما خلق لهم من أزواجهم ، هو الكائن من أنفسهم ، أي : من نوعهم وشكلهم ; كقوله : والله جعل لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا   [ 16 \ 72 ] ، ، وقوله : ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا الآية [ 30 \ 21 ] ، فيفيد أنه لم يجعل لهم أزواجا من غير أنفسهم . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
[ ص: 417 ] قوله تعالى : ويعبدون من دون الله ما لا يملك لهم رزقا من السماوات والأرض شيئا ولا يستطيعون ،   ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الكفار يعبدون من دون الله ما   لا يملك لهم رزقا من السماوات بإنزال المطر ، ولا من الأرض بإنبات النبات  .  وأكد عجز معبوداتهم عن ذلك بأنهم لا يستطيعون ، أي : لا يملكون أن  يرزقوا ،  والاستطاعة منفية عنهم أصلا ; لأنهم جماد ليس فيه قابلية استطاعة  شيء . 

 ويفهم من الآية الكريمة : أنه لا يصح أن يعبد إلا من يرزق الخلق ; لأن   أكلهم رزقه ، وعبادتهم غيره كفر ظاهر لكل عاقل . وهذا المعنى المفهوم من   هذه الآية الكريمة بينه - جل وعلا - في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : إن الذين تعبدون من دون الله لا يملكون لكم رزقا فابتغوا عند الله الرزق واعبدوه واشكروا له إليه ترجعون   [ 29 \ 17 ] ، وقوله : أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور   [ 67 \ 21 ] ، وقوله : وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون ما أريد منهم من رزق وما أريد أن يطعمون إن الله هو الرزاق ذو القوة المتين   [ 51 \ 56 - 58 ] ، وقوله : قل أغير الله أتخذ وليا فاطر السماوات والأرض وهو يطعم ولا يطعم وقوله : وأمر أهلك بالصلاة واصطبر عليها لا نسألك رزقا نحن نرزقك والعاقبة للتقوى   [ 20 \ 132 ] ، وقوله : هل من خالق غير الله يرزقكم من السماء والأرض الآية [ 35 \ 3 ] ، وقوله : قل من يرزقكم من السماء والأرض الآية [ 10 \ 31 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
تنبيه . 

 في قوله : شيئا [ 16 \ 73 ] ، في هذه الآية الكريمة ثلاثة أوجه من الإعراب : 

 الأول : أن قوله : رزقا ، مصدر ، وأن : ، شيئا ، مفعول به لهذا المصدر ;   أي : ويعبدون من دون الله ما لا يملك أن يرزقهم شيئا من الرزق . ونظير هذا   الإعراب قوله تعالى : أو إطعام في يوم ذي مسغبة يتيما الآية [ 90 \ 14 - 15 ] ، فقوله : يتيما مفعول به للمصدر الذي هو إطعام ، أي : أن يطعم يتيما ذا مقربة . ونظيره من كلام العرب قول المرار بن منقذ التميمي    : 
**بضرب بالسيوف رءوس قوم أزلنا هامهن عن المقيل* *

 فقوله : " رءوس قوم " مفعول به للمصدر المنكر الذي هو قوله " بضرب " ، وإلى هذا أشار في الخلاصة بقوله :   [ ص: 418 ] 
**بفعله المصدر الحق في العمل     مضافا أو مجردا أو مع ال 
**

 الوجه الثاني : أن قوله : شيئا ، بدل من قوله رزقا ، بناء على أن المراد بالرزق هو ما يرزقه الله عباده ; لا المعنى المصدري . 

 الوجه الثالث : أن يكون قوله : شيئا ما ناب عن المطلق من قوله : يملك ، أي   : لا يملك شيئا من الملك ، بمعنى لا يملك ملكا قليلا أن يرزقهم . قوله   تعالى : فلا تضربوا لله الأمثال   . 

 نهى الله - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة خلقه أن يضربوا له الأمثال ،   أي : يجعلوا له أشباها ونظراء من خلقه ، سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك علوا كبيرا !   . 

 وبين هذا المعنى في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله : ليس كمثله شيء الآية [ 42 \ 11 ] ، وقوله : ولم يكن له كفوا أحد   [ 112 \ 4 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
قوله تعالى : وما أمر الساعة إلا كلمح البصر الآية   ، أظهر الأقوال فيها : أن المعنى أن الله إذا أراد الإتيان بها فهو قادر   على أن يأتي بها في أسرع من لمح البصر ; لأنه يقول للشيء كن فيكون . ويدل   لهذا المعنى قوله تعالى : وما أمرنا إلا واحدة كلمح بالبصر   [ 54 \ 50 ] . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : المعنى هي قريب عنده تعالى كلمح البصر وإن كانت بعيدا عندكم ; كما قال تعالى : إنهم يرونه بعيدا ونراه قريبا   [ 70 \ 6 ، 7 ] ، وقال : وإن يوما عند ربك كألف سنة مما تعدون   [ 22 \ 47 ] ، واختار أبو حيان  في ( البحر المحيط ) : أن " أو " في قوله " أو هو أقرب " للإبهام على المخاطب ، وتبع في ذلك  الزجاج  ، قال : ونظيره : وأرسلناه إلى مائة ألف أو يزيدون   [ 37 \ 114 ] ، وقوله : أتاها أمرنا ليلا أو نهارا   [ 10 \ 24 ] . 
قوله تعالى : شيئا وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة لعلكم تشكرون ، ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه أخرج بني آدم  من   بطون أمهاتهم لا يعلمون شيئا ، وجعل لهم الأسماع والأبصار والأفئدة ;  لأجل  أن يشكروا له نعمه . وقد قدمنا : أن " لعل " للتعليل . ولم يبين هنا  هل  شكروا أو لم يشكروا ; ولكنه بين في مواضع أخر : أن أكثرهم لم يشكروا ;  كما  قال تعالى : ولكن أكثر الناس لا يشكرون   [ 2 \ 243 ] ، وقال : قل   [ ص: 419 ] هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون   [ 67 \ 23 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 تنبيه . 

 لم يأت السمع في القرآن مجموعا ، وإنما يأتي فيه بصيغة الإفراد دائما ، مع أنه يجمع ما يذكر معه كالأفئدة والأبصار . 

 وأظهر الأقوال في نكتة إفراده دائما : أن أصله مصدر سمع سمعا ، والمصدر إذا جعل اسما ذكر وأفرد ; كما قال في الخلاصة : 


**ونعتوا بمصدر كثيرا فالتزموا الإفراد والتذكيرا 
**قوله تعالى : ألم يروا إلى الطير مسخرات في جو السماء ما يمسكهن إلا الله إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يؤمنون ،   ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن تسخيره الطير في جو السماء ما   يمسكها إلا هو ، من آياته الدالة على قدرته ، واستحقاقه لأن يعبد وحده .   وأوضح هذا المعنى في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله : أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير   [ 67 \ 19 ] . 

 تنبيه . 

 لم يذكر علماء العربية الفعل ( بفتح فسكون ) من صيغ جموع التكسير . قال   مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : الذي يظهر لي من استقراء اللغة العربية : أن   الفعل ( بفتح فسكون ) جمع تكسير لفاعل وصفا لكثرة وروده في اللغة جمعا له ;   كقوله هنا : ألم يروا إلى الطير   [ 16 \ 79 ] ، فالطير جمع طائر ، وكالصحب فإنه جمع صاحب . قال امرؤ القيس    : 


**وقوفا بها صحبي على مطيهم يقولون لا تهلك أسى وتجمل* *

 فقوله " صحبي " ، أي : أصحابي . وكالركب فإنه جمع راكب ; قال تعالى : والركب أسفل منكم   [ 8 \ 42 ] ، وقال  ذو الرمة    : 


**أستحدث الركب عن أشياعهم خبرا     أم راجع القلب من أطرابه طرب 
**

 فالركب جمع راكب . وقد رد عليه ضمير الجماعة في قوله : " عن أشياعهم " ،   [ ص: 420 ] وكالشرب فإنه جمع شارب . ومنه قول نابغة ذبيان    : 


**كأنه خارجا من جنب صفحته     سفود شرب نسوه عند مفتأد 
**

 فإنه رد على الشرب ضمير الجماعة في قوله : " نسوه . . " إلخ ، وكالسفر فإنه جمع سافر ; ومنه حديث : " أتموا فإنا قوم سفر   " ، وقول الشنفرى    : 


**كأن وغاها حجرتيه وجاله     أضاميم من سفر القبائل نزل 
**

 وكالرجل جمع راجل ; ومنه قراءة الجمهور : وأجلب عليهم بخيلك ورجلك   [ 17 \ 64 ] ، بسكون الجيم . وأما على قراءة حفص  عن عاصم  بكسر   الجيم ، فالظاهر أن كسرة الجيم إتباع لكسرة اللام ، فمعناه معنى قراءة   الجمهور . ونحو هذا كثير جدا في كلام العرب ، فلا نطيل به الكلام . والعلم   عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : وجعل لكم سرابيل تقيكم الحر وسرابيل تقيكم بأسكم الآية   ، بين - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة منته على خلقه ; بأنه جعل لهم   سرابيل تقيهم الحر ، أي : والبرد ; لأن ما يقي الحر من اللباس يقي البرد .   والمراد بهذه السرابيل : القمصان ونحوها من ثياب القطن والكتان والصوف .   وقد بين هذه النعمة الكبرى في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله : يابني آدم قد أنزلنا عليكم لباسا يواري سوآتكم وريشا الآية [ 7 \ 26 ] ، وقوله : يابني آدم خذوا زينتكم عند كل مسجد الآية [ 7 \ 31 ] ، أي : وتلك الزينة هي ما خلق الله لهم من اللباس الحسن . وقوله هنا : وسرابيل تقيكم بأسكم   [ 16 \ 81 ] ، المراد بها الدروع ونحوها ، مما يقي لابسه وقع السلاح ، ويسلمه من بأسه . . 

 وقد بين أيضا هذه النعمة الكبرى ، واستحقاق من أنعم بها لأن يشكر له في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله : وعلمناه صنعة لبوس لكم لتحصنكم من بأسكم فهل أنتم شاكرون   [ 21 \ 80 ] ، وإطلاق السرابيل على الدروع ونحوها معروف . ومنه قول كعب بن زهير    : 


**شم العرانين أبطال لبوسهم من نسج داود  في الهيجا سرابيل 
**
*
**
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (174)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(20)
صـ 421 إلى صـ 425
**


**
**
قوله تعالى : يعرفون نعمت الله ثم ينكرونها الآية   ، ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الكفار يعرفون نعمة الله ;   لأنهم يعلمون أنه هو الذي يرزقهم ويعافيهم ، ويدبر شؤونهم ، ثم ينكرون هذه   النعمة ; فيعبدون معه غيره ، ويسوونه بما لا ينفع ولا يضر ، ولا يغني  شيئا .  

 وقد أوضح - جل وعلا - هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله : قل من يرزقكم من   [ ص:   421 ] السماء والأرض أمن يملك السمع والأبصار ومن يخرج الحي من الميت   ويخرج الميت من الحي ومن يدبر الأمر فسيقولون الله فقل أفلا تتقون   [ 10 \ 31 ] . 

 فقوله : فسيقولون الله   [ 10 \ 31 ] ، دليل على معرفتهم نعمته . وقوله : فقل أفلا تتقون   [ 10 \ 31 ] ، دليل على إنكارهم لها . والآيات بمثل هذا كثيرة جدا . 

 وروي عن مجاهد    : أن سبب نزول هذه الآية الكريمة : أن أعرابيا أتى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فسأله ، فقرأ عليه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : والله جعل لكم من بيوتكم سكنا   [ 16 \ 80 ] ، فقال الأعرابي : نعم ! قال : وجعل لكم من جلود الأنعام بيوتا الآية [ 16 \ 80 ] ، قال الأعرابي : نعم ! ثم قرأ عليه ، كل ذلك يقول الأعرابي : نعم ! حتى بلغ : كذلك يتم نعمته عليكم لعلكم تسلمون   [ 16 \ 81 ] ، فولى الأعرابي ; فأنزل الله : يعرفون نعمة الله ثم ينكرونها   [ 16 \ 83 ] ، وعن  السدي    - رحمه الله - : يعرفون نعمة الله ، أي : نبوة محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثم ينكرونها ، أي : يكذبونه وينكرون صدقه . 

 وقد بين - جل وعلا - : أن بعثة نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيهم من منن الله عليهم . كما قال تعالى : لقد من الله على المؤمنين إذ بعث فيهم رسولا من أنفسهم الآية [ 3 \ 164 ] ، وبين في موضع آخر : أنهم قابلوا هذه النعمة بالكفران ، وذلك في قوله : ألم تر إلى الذين بدلوا نعمة الله كفرا وأحلوا قومهم دار البوار   [ 14 \ 28 ] ، وقيل : يعرفون نعمة الله في الشدة ، ثم ينكرونها في الرخاء . وقد تقدمت الآيات الدالة على ذلك ، كقوله : فلما نجاهم إلى البر إذا هم يشركون   [ 29 \ 65 ] ، ونحوها من الآيات إلى غير ذلك من الأقوال في الآية . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وأكثرهم الكافرون   [ 16 \ 83 ] ، قال بعض العلماء : معناه أنهم كلهم كافرون . أطلق الأكثر وأراد الكل . قاله القرطبي  والشوكاني    . وقال الشوكاني    : أو أراد بالأكثر العقلاء دون الأطفال ونحوهم . أو أراد كفر الجحود ، ولم يكن كفر كلهم كذلك ، بل كان كفر بعضهم كفر جهل .
قوله تعالى : ثم لا يؤذن للذين كفروا   ; لم يبين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة متعلق الإذن في قوله : لا يؤذن     [ 16 \ 84 ] ، ولكنه بين في ( المرسلات ) أن متعلق الإذن الاعتذار ، أي :   لا يؤذن لهم في الاعتذار ، لأنهم ليس لهم عذر يصح قبوله ، وذلك في قوله :  هذا يوم لا ينطقون ولا يؤذن لهم فيعتذرون   [ 77 \ 35 - 36 ] . 

 [ ص: 422 ] فإن قيل : ما وجه الجمع بين نفي اعتذارهم المذكور هنا ، وبين ما جاء في القرآن من اعتذارهم ؟ ; كقوله تعالى عنهم : والله ربنا ما كنا مشركين   [ 6 \ 23 ] ، وقوله : ما كنا نعمل من سوء   [ 16 \ 28 ] ، وقوله : بل لم نكن ندعو من قبل شيئا   [ 40 \ 74 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

 فالجواب من أوجه : 

 منها : أنهم يعتذرون حتى إذا قيل لهم : " اخسئوا فيها ولا تكلمون   " [ 23 \ 108 ] ، انقطع نطقهم ولم يبق إلا الزفير والشهيق ; كما قال تعالى : ووقع القول عليهم بما ظلموا فهم لا ينطقون   [ 27 \ 85 ] . 

 ومنها : أن نفي اعتذارهم يراد به اعتذار فيه فائدة . أما الاعتذار الذي لا   فائدة فيه فهو كالعدم ، يصدق عليه في لغة العرب : أنه ليس بشيء ، ولذا  صرح  تعالى بأن المنافقين بكم في قوله : صم بكم   [ 2 \ 171 ] ، مع قوله عنهم : 

وإن يقولوا تسمع لقولهم   [ 63 \ 4 ] ، أي : لفصاحتهم وحلاوة ألسنتهم . وقال عنهم أيضا : فإذا ذهب الخوف سلقوكم بألسنة حداد     [ 33 \ 19 ] ، فهذا الذي ذكره - جل وعلا - من فصاحتهم وحدة ألسنتهم ، مع   تصريحه بأنهم بكم يدل على أن الكلام الذي لا فائدة فيه كلا شيء ، كما هو   واضح . وقال هبيرة بن أبي وهب المخزومي    : 

 وإن كلام المرء في غير كنهه لكالنبل تهوي ليس فيها نصالها . 

 وقد بينا هذا في كتابنا ( دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب ) في مواضع   منه . والترتيب بـ " ثم " [ 16 \ 84 ] في قوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : ثم لا يؤذن للذين كفروا   [ 16 \ 84 ] ، على قوله : ويوم نبعث من كل أمة شهيدا     [ 16 \ 84 ] ، لأجل الدلالة على أن ابتلاءهم بالمنع من الاعتذار المشعر   بالإقناط الكلي أشد من ابتلائهم بشهادة الأنبياء عليهم بكفرهم . 
قوله تعالى : ولا هم يستعتبون ،   اعلم أولا : أن استعتب تستعمل في اللغة بمعنى طلب العتبى ; أي : الرجوع   إلى ما يرضي العاتب ويسره . وتستعمل أيضا في اللغة بمعنى أعتب : إذا أعطى   العتبى ، أي : رجع إلى ما يحب العاتب ويرضى ، فإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أن في   قوله : ولا هم يستعتبون [ 16 \ 84 ] ، وجهين من التفسير متقاربي المعنى . 

 [ ص: 423 ] قال  بعض أهل العلم : ولا هم  يستعتبون ، أي : لا تطلب منهم العتبى ، بمعنى لا  يكلفون أن يرضوا ربهم ;  لأن الآخرة ليست بدار تكليف ، فلا يردون إلى الدنيا  ليتوبوا . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : ولا هم يستعتبون ، أي : يعتبون ، بمعنى يزال عنهم   العتب ، ويعطون العتبى وهي الرضا ; لأن الله لا يرضى عن القوم الكافرين .   وهذا المعنى كقوله تعالى في قراءة الجمهور : وإن يستعتبوا فما هم من المعتبين     [ 41 \ 24 ] ، أي : وإن يطلبوا العتبى - وهي الرضا عنهم لشدة جزعهم -  فما  هم من المعتبين ; بصيغة اسم المفعول ، أي : المعطين العتبى وهي الرضا  عنهم  ; لأن العرب تقول : أعتبه إذا رجع إلى ما يرضيه ويسره ، ومنه قول أبي ذؤيب الهذلي    : 
**أمن المنون وريبه تتوجع والدهر ليس بمعتب من يجزع* *

 أي : لا يرجع الدهر إلى مسرة من جزع ، ورضاه . وقول النابغة    : 


**فإن كنت مظلوما فعبد ظلمته     وإن كنت ذا عتبى فمثلك يعتب 
**

 وأما قول بشر بن أبي خازم    : 


**غضبت تميم  أن تقتل عامر      يوم النسار فأعتبوا بالصيلم 
**

 يعني : أعتبناهم بالسيف ، أي : أرضيناهم بالقتل ; فهو من قبيل التهكم ، كقول عمرو بن معدي كرب    : 


**وخيل قد دلفت لها بخيل     تحية بينهم ضرب وجيع 
**

 لأن القتل ليس بإرضاء ، والضرب الوجيع ليس بتحية . 

 وأما على قراءة من قرأ : وإن يستعتبوا   [ 41 \ 24 ] ، بالبناء للمفعول فما هم من المعتبين     [ 41 \ 24 ] ، بصيغة اسم الفاعل ، فالمعنى : أنهم لو طلبت منهم العتبى   وردوا إلى الدنيا ليعملوا بطاعة الله وطاعة رسله ، " فما هم من المعتبين "   أي : الراجعين إلى ما يرضي ربهم ، بل يرجعون إلى كفرهم الذي كانوا عليه   أولا . وهذه القراءة كقوله تعالى : ولو ردوا لعادوا لما نهوا عنه وإنهم لكاذبون   [ 6 \ 28 ] . 
قوله تعالى : وإذا رأى الذين ظلموا العذاب فلا يخفف عنهم ولا هم ينظرون ، ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الكفار إذا رأوا العذاب لا يخفف عنهم ، ولا ينظرون أي لا يمهلون ، وأوضح هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر . وبين أنهم يرون النار وأنها   [ ص: 424 ] تراهم ، وأنها تكاد تتقطع من شدة الغيظ عليهم ; كقوله تعالى : لو يعلم الذين كفروا حين لا يكفون عن وجوههم النار ولا عن ظهورهم ولا هم ينصرون بل تأتيهم بغتة فتبهتهم فلا يستطيعون ردها ولا هم ينظرون   [ 21 \ 39 - 40 ] ، وقوله : ورأى المجرمون النار فظنوا أنهم مواقعوها ولم يجدوا عنها مصرفا   [ 18 \ 53 ] ، وقوله : إذا رأتهم من مكان بعيد سمعوا لها تغيظا وزفيرا   [ 25 \ 12 ] ، وقوله : إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور تكاد تميز من الغيظ   [ 67 \ 7 ، 8 ] ، وقوله : ولو يرى الذين ظلموا إذ يرون العذاب أن القوة لله جميعا   [ 2 \ 165 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
قوله تعالى : وإذا رأى الذين أشركوا شركاءهم قالوا ربنا هؤلاء شركاؤنا الذين كنا ندعوا من دونك فألقوا إليهم القول إنكم لكاذبون ،   ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن المشركين يوم القيامة إذا  رأوا  معبوداتهم التي كانوا يشركونها بالله في عبادته قالوا لربهم : " ربنا هؤلاء شركاؤنا الذين كنا ندعوا من دونك   " [ 16 \ 86 ] وأن معبوداتهم تكذبهم في ذلك ، فيقولون لهم : كذبتم ! ما " كنتم إيانا تعبدون   " [ 10 \ 28 ] . 

 وأوضح هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله : ومن أضل ممن يدعو من دون الله من لا يستجيب له إلى يوم القيامة وهم عن دعائهم غافلون وإذا حشر الناس كانوا لهم أعداء وكانوا بعبادتهم كافرين   [ 46 \ 5 - 6 ] ، وقوله : واتخذوا من دون الله آلهة ليكونوا لهم عزا كلا سيكفرون بعبادتهم ويكونون عليهم ضدا   [ 19 \ 81 - 82 ] ، وقوله : ثم يوم القيامة يكفر بعضكم ببعض ويلعن بعضكم بعضا ومأواكم النار وما لكم من ناصرين   [ 29 \ 25 ] ، وقوله : وقيل ادعوا شركاءكم فدعوهم فلم يستجيبوا لهم   [ 28 \ 64 ] ، وقوله : فزيلنا بينهم وقال شركاؤهم ما كنتم إيانا تعبدون   [ 10 \ 28 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 فإن قيل : كيف كذبتهم آلهتهم ونفوا أنهم عبدوهم ، مع أن الواقع خلاف ما   قالوا ، وأنهم كانوا يعبدونهم في دار الدنيا من دون الله ! فالجواب : أن   تكذيبهم لهم منصب على زعمهم أنهم آلهة ، وأن عبادتهم حق ، وأنها تقربهم إلى   الله زلفى . ولا شك أن كل ذلك من أعظم الكذب وأشنع الافتراء . ولذلك هم   صادقون فيما ألقوا إليهم من القول ، ونطقوا فيه بأنهم كاذبون . ومراد   الكفار بقولهم لربهم : " هؤلاء شركاؤنا " ، قيل ليحملوا شركاءهم تبعة ذنبهم   . 

 وقيل : ليكونوا   [ ص: 425 ] شركاءهم في العذاب ، كما قال تعالى : ربنا هؤلاء أضلونا فآتهم عذابا ضعفا من النار   [ 7 \ 38 ] ، وقد نص تعالى على أنهم وما يعبدونه من دون الله في النار جميعا في قوله : إنكم وما تعبدون من دون الله حصب جهنم   . . . الآية [ 21 \ 98 ] ، وأخرج من ذلك الملائكة وعيسى  وعزيرا  بقوله : إن الذين سبقت لهم منا الحسنى أولئك عنها مبعدون   . . . الآية [ 21 \ 101 ] ; لأنهم ما عبدوهم برضاهم . بل لو أطاعوهم لأخلصوا العبادة لله وحده - جل وعلا - . 
قوله تعالى : وألقوا إلى الله يومئذ السلم وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون ، إلقاؤهم إلى الله السلم : هو انقيادهم له ، وخضوعهم ; حيث لا ينفعهم ذلك كما تقدم في قوله : فألقوا السلم ما كنا نعمل من سوء   [ 16 \ 28 ] ، والآيات الدالة على ذلك كثيرة ; كقوله : بل هم اليوم مستسلمون   [ 37 \ 26 ] ، وقوله : وعنت الوجوه للحي القيوم   [ 20 \ 111 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . وقد قدمنا طرفا من ذلك في الكلام على قوله : فألقوا السلم ما كنا نعمل من سوء   [ 16 \ 28 ] . 

 وقوله : وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون   [ 16 \ 87 ] ، أي : غاب عنهم واضمحل ما كانوا يفترونه . من أن شركاءهم تشفع لهم وتقربهم إلى الله زلفى ; كما قال تعالى : ويقولون هؤلاء شفعاؤنا عند الله   . . . الآية [ 10 \ 18 ] ، وكقوله : ما نعبدهم إلا ليقربونا إلى الله زلفى ، وضلال ذلك عنهم مذكور في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى : وردوا إلى الله مولاهم الحق وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون   [ 10 \ 30 ] ، وقوله : فعلموا أن الحق لله وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون   [ 28 \ 75 ] ، وقد قدمنا معاني الضلال في القرآن وفي اللغة بشواهدها . 
*
**
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (175)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(21)
صـ 426 إلى صـ 430
**
*
*قوله تعالى : الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله زدناهم عذابا فوق العذاب بما كانوا يفسدون ، اعلم أولا أن " صد " تستعمل في اللغة العربية استعمالين أحدهما : أن تستعمل متعدية إلى المفعول ، كقوله تعالى : هم الذين كفروا وصدوكم عن المسجد الحرام     . . . الآية [ 48 \ 25 ] ، ومضارع هذه المتعدية " يصد " بالضم على  القياس  ، ومصدرها " الصد " على القياس أيضا . والثاني : أن تستعمل " صد "  لازمة  غير متعدية إلى المفعول ، ومصدر هذه " الصدود " على القياس ، وفي  مضارعها  الكسر على القياس ، والضم على السماع ; وعليهما القراءتان  السبعيتان في  قوله : إذا قومك منه يصدون  [ ص: 426 ]   [ 43 \ 57 ] ، بالكسر والضم . 

 فإذا عرفت ذلك : فاعلم أن قوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وصدوا عن سبيل الله   [ 16 \ 88 ] ، محتمل ; لأن تكون " صد " متعدية ، والمفعول محذوف لدلالة المقام عليه ; على حد قوله في الخلاصة : 


**وحذف فضلة أجز إن لم يضر كحذف ما سيق جوابا أو حصر* *

 ومحتمل لأن تكون " صد " لازمة غير متعدية إلى المفعول ، ولكن في الآية   الكريمة ثلاث قرائن تدل على أن " صد " متعدية ، والمفعول محذوف ، أي :   وصدوا الناس عن سبيل الله . 

 الأولى : أنا لو قدرنا " صد " لازمة ، وأن معناها : صدودهم في أنفسهم عن الإسلام ; لكان ذلك تكرارا من غير فائدة مع قوله : الذين كفروا   [ 16 \ 88 ] ، بل معنى الآية : كفروا في أنفسهم ، وصدوا غيرهم عن الدين فحملوه على الكفار أيضا . 

 القرينة الثانية : قوله تعالى : زدناهم عذابا فوق العذاب     [ 16 \ 88 ] ، فإن هذه الزيادة من العذاب لأجل إضلالهم غيرهم . والعذاب   المزيد فوقه : هو عذابهم على كفرهم في أنفسهم ; بدليل قوله في المضلين   الذين أضلوا غيرهم : ليحملوا أوزارهم كاملة يوم القيامة ومن أوزار الذين يضلونهم بغير علم   . . . الآية [ 16 \ 25 ] ، وقوله : وليحملن أثقالهم وأثقالا مع أثقالهم   . . . الآية [ 29 \ 13 ] ، كما تقدم إيضاحه . 

 القرينة الثالثة ، قوله : بما كانوا يفسدون   [ 16 \ 88 ] ، فإنه يدل على أنهم كانوا يفسدون على غيرهم مع ضلالهم في أنفسهم ، وقوله : فوق العذاب   [ 16 \ 88 ] ، أي : الذي استحقوه بضلالهم وكفرهم . وعن  ابن مسعود      : أن هذا العذاب المزيد : عقارب أنيابها كالنخل الطوال ، وحيات مثل  أعناق  الإبل ، وأفاعي كأنها البخاتي تضربهم . أعاذنا الله وإخواننا  المسلمين  منها . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : ويوم نبعث في كل أمة شهيدا عليهم من أنفسهم وجئنا بك شهيدا على هؤلاء ،   ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه يوم القيامة يبعث في كل أمة   شهيدا عليهم من أنفسهم ، يشهد عليهم بما أجابوا به رسولهم ، وأنه يأتي   بنبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شاهدا علينا . وبين هذا المعنى في غير هذا   الموضع ; كقوله : فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا يومئذ يود الذين كفروا وعصوا الرسول لو تسوى بهم   [ ص: 427 ] الأرض   . . . الآية [ 4 \ 41 ، 42 ] ، وكقوله : يوم يجمع الله الرسل فيقول ماذا أجبتم   [ 5 \ 109 ] ، وكقوله : فلنسألن الذين أرسل إليهم ولنسألن المرسلين   [ 7 \ 6 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وقد ثبت في الصحيحين وغيرهما عن  ابن مسعود      - رضي الله عنه - أنه قال له رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " اقرأ   علي " ، قال : فقلت يا رسول الله ، أأقرأ عليك وعليك أنزل ؟ ! قال : "  نعم ;  إني أحب أن أسمعه من غيري " ، فقرأت " سورة النساء " ، حتى أتيت إلى  هذه  الآية : فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا   [ 4 \ 41 ] ، فقال : " حسبك الآن " ، فإذا عيناه تذرفان   . اه . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ويوم نبعث   [ 16 \ 89 ] ، منصوب بـ " اذكر " مقدرا . والشهيد في هذه الآية فعيل بمعنى فاعل ، أي : شاهدا عليهم من أنفسهم . 
قوله تعالى : ونزلنا عليك الكتاب تبيانا لكل شيء     . ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه نزل على رسوله هذا الكتاب   العظيم تبيانا لكل شيء . وبين ذلك في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله : ما فرطنا في الكتاب من شيء     [ 6 \ 38 ] ، على القول بأن المراد بالكتاب فيها القرآن . أما على القول   بأنه اللوح المحفوظ . فلا بيان بالآية . وعلى كل حال فلا شك أن القرآن فيه بيان كل شيء   . والسنة كلها تدخل في آية واحدة منه ; وهي قوله تعالى : وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا   [ 59 \ 7 ] . 

 وقال السيوطي  في " الإكليل " في استنباط التنزيل ، قال تعالى : ونزلنا عليك الكتاب تبيانا لكل شيء   [ 16 \ 89 ] ، وقال : ما فرطنا في الكتاب من شيء   [ 6 \ 38 ] ، وقال - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " ستكون فتن " ، قيل : وما المخرج منها ؟ قال : " كتاب الله فيه نبأ ما قبلكم ، وخبر ما بعدكم ، وحكم ما بينكم " ، أخرجه الترمذي  وغيره ، وقال  سعيد بن منصور  في سننه : حدثنا خديج بن معاوية  ، عن أبي إسحاق  ، عن مرة  ، عن  ابن مسعود  ، قال : من أراد العلم فعليه بالقرآن   ; فإن فيه خبر الأولين والآخرين   . قال البيهقي    : أراد به أصول العلم . وقال  الحسن البصري      : أنزل الله مائة وأربعة كتب ، أودع علومها أربعة : التوراة ، والإنجيل ،   والزبور ، والفرقان . ثم أودع علوم الثلاثة الفرقان ، ثم أودع علوم  القرآن  : المفصل ، ثم أودع علوم المفصل : فاتحة الكتاب ; فمن علم تفسيرها  كان كمن  علم تفسير الكتب المنزلة   . أخرجه البيهقي  في الشعب . 

 [ ص: 428 ] وقال الإمام  الشافعي    - رضي الله عنه - : جميع ما تقوله الأمة شرح للسنة ، وجميع شرح السنة شرح للقرآن . 

 وقال بعض السلف : ما سمعت حديثا إلا التمست له آية من كتاب الله . 

وقال  سعيد بن جبير    : ما بلغني حديث عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على وجهه إلا وجدت مصداقه في كتاب الله   . أخرجه  ابن أبي حاتم    . 

وقال  ابن مسعود    : إذا حدثتكم بحديث أنبأتكم بتصديقه من كتاب الله   . أخرجه  ابن أبي حاتم    . 

وقال  ابن مسعود  أيضا : أنزل في القرآن كل علم ، وبين لنا فيه كل شيء ، ولكن علمنا يقصر عما بين لنا في القرآن   . أخرجه  ابن جرير  ،  وابن أبي حاتم    . 

 وأخرج أبو الشيخ  في العظمة ، عن  أبي هريرة  ، قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن الله لو أغفل شيئا لأغفل الذرة والخردلة والبعوضة   " . 

 وقال  الشافعي  أيضا : جميع ما حكم به النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فهو مما فهمه من القرآن . 

 قلت : ويؤيد هذا قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إني لا أحل إلا ما أحل الله في كتابه ، ولا أحرم إلا ما حرم الله في كتابه   " ، رواه بهذا اللفظ  الطبراني  في الأوسط من حديث عائشة    . 

 وقال  الشافعي  أيضا  : ليست تنزل بأحد في  الدين نازلة إلا في كتاب الله الدليل على سبيل الهدى  فيها ، فإن قيل : من  الأحكام ما ثبت ابتداء بالسنة ؟ قلنا : ذلك مأخوذ من  كتاب الله في الحقيقة  ; لأن كتاب الله أوجب علينا اتباع الرسول - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - ، وفرض  علينا الأخذ بقوله . 

 وقال  الشافعي  مرة بمكة    : سلوني عما شئتم ، أخبركم عنه من كتاب الله . فقيل له : ما تقول في المحرم يقتل الزنبور ؟ فقال : " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   " [ 1 \ 1 ] ، قال الله تعالى : وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا   [ 59 \ 7 ] ، وحدثنا  سفيان بن عيينة  ، عن  عبد الملك بن عمير  ، عن  ربعي بن حراش  ، عن  حذيفة بن اليمان  ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال :   " اقتدوا باللذين من بعدي : أبي بكر  ، وعمر    " ، وحدثنا سفيان  ، عن  مسعر بن كدام  ، عن  قيس بن مسلم  ، عن  طارق بن شهاب  ، عن  عمر بن الخطاب    : أنه أمر بقتل المحرم الزنبور . 

 [ ص: 429 ] وروى  البخاري  ، عن  ابن مسعود  ،   قال : لعن الله الواشمات والمستوشمات ، والمتنمصات والمتفلجات للحسن ،   المغيرات لخلق الله ، فقالت له امرأة في ذلك . فقال : وما لي لا ألعن من   لعن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو في كتاب الله . فقالت : لقد قرأت   ما بين اللوحين فما وجدت فيه ما تقول ؟ ! قال : لئن قرأتيه لقد وجدتيها !   أما قرأت وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا   [ 59 \ 7 ] ، ؟ قالت : بلى . قال : فإنه قد نهى عنه   . 

 وقال ابن برجان    : ما  قال النبي - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - من شيء فهو في القرآن ، أو فيه أصله قرب  أو بعد ، فهمه  من فهم ، أو عمه عنه من عمه ، وكذا كل ما حكم أو قضى به . 

 وقال غيره : ما من شيء إلا يمكن استخراجه من القرآن لمن فهمه الله تعالى ;   حتى إن بعضهم استنبط عمر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثلاثا وستين من   قوله " في سورة المنافقين " : ولن يؤخر الله نفسا إذا جاء أجلها   [ 63 \ 11 ] ; فإنها رأس ثلاث وستين سورة ، وعقبها " بالتغابن " ، ليظهر التغابن في فقده . 

 وقال المرسي    : جمع  القرآن علوم الأولين  والآخرين ، بحيث لم يحط بها علما حقيقة إلا المتكلم به  ، ثم رسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، خلا ما استأثر الله به سبحانه ،  ثم ورث عنه معظم  ذلك سادات الصحابة وأعلامهم ; مثل الخلفاء الأربعة ، ومثل  ابن مسعود  ،  وابن عباس  حتى   قال : لو ضاع لي عقال بعير لوجدته في كتاب الله . ثم ورث عنهم التابعون   لهم بإحسان ، ثم تقاصرت الهمم ، وفترت العزائم ، وتضاءل أهل العلم ، وضعفوا   عن حمل ما حمله الصحابة والتابعون من علومه وسائر فنونه ; فنوعوا علومه ،   وقامت كل طائفة بفن من فنونه . 

 فاعتنى قوم بضبط لغاته ، وتحرير كلماته ، ومعرفة مخارج حروفه وعددها ، وعد   كلماته وآياته ، وسوره وأجزائه ، وأنصافه وأرباعه ، وعدد سجداته ، إلى  غير  ذلك من حصر الكلمات المتشابهة ، والآيات المتماثلة . من غير تعرض  لمعانيه ،  ولا تدبر لما أودع فيه . فسموا القراء . 

 واعتنى النحاة بالمعرب منه والمبني من الأسماء والأفعال ، والحروف العاملة   وغيرها . وأوسعوا الكلام في الأسماء وتوابعها ، وضروب الأفعال ، واللازم   والمتعدي ، ورسوم خط الكلمات ، وجميع ما يتعلق به ; حتى إن بعضهم أعرب   مشكله . وبعضهم أعربه كلمة كلمة . 

 [ ص: 430 ] واعتنى  المفسرون بألفاظه ، فوجدوا  منه لفظا يدل على معنى واحد ، ولفظا يدل على  معنيين ، ولفظا يدل على أكثر ;  فأجروا الأول : على حكمه ، وأوضحوا الخفي  منه ، وخاضوا إلى ترجيح أحد  محتمالات ذي المعنيين أو المعاني ، وأعمل كل  منهم فكره ، وقال بما اقتضاه  نظره . 

 واعتنى الأصوليون بما فيه من الأدلة العقلية ، والشواهد الأصلية والنظرية ; مثل قوله : لو كان فيهما آلهة إلا الله لفسدتا     [ 21 \ 22 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الكثيرة ; فاستنبطوا منه أدلة على   وحدانية الله ووجوده ، وبقائه وقدمه ، وقدرته وعلمه ، وتنزيهه عما لا يليق   به ; وسموا هذا العلم بـ " ، أصول الدين " . 

 وتأملت طائفة معاني خطابه ; فرأت منها ما يقتضي العموم ، ومنها ما يقتضي   الخصوص ، إلى غير ذلك ; فاستنبطوا منه أحكام اللغة من الحقيقة والمجاز ،   وتكلموا في التخصيص والإضمار ، والنص والظاهر ، والمجمل والمحكم والمتشابه ،   والأمر والنهي والنسخ ، إلى غير ذلك من أنواع الأقيسة ، واستصحاب الحال   والاستقراء ; وسموا هذا الفن " أصول الفقه " . 

 وأحكمت طائفة صحيح النظر ، وصادق الفكر فيما فيه من الحلال والحرام ،   وسائر الأحكام ، فأسسوا أصوله وفروعه ، وبسطوا القول في ذلك بسطا حسنا ;   وسموه ب " علم الفروع " وب " ، الفقه أيضا ** " . 

 وتلمحت طائفة ما فيه من قصص القرون السابقة ، والأمم الخالية ، ونقلوا   أخبارهم ، ودونوا آثارهم ووقائعهم . حتى ذكروا بدء الدنيا ، وأول الأشياء ;   وسموا ذلك ب " التاريخ والقصص " . 

 وتنبه آخرون لما فيه من الحكم والأمثال ، والمواعظ التي تقلقل قلوب الرجال   ، وتكاد تدكدك الجبال ; فاستنبطوا مما فيه من الوعد والوعيد ، والتحذير   والتبشير ، وذكر الموت والمعاد ، والنشر والحشر ، والحساب والعقاب ، والجنة   والنار ، فصولا من المواعظ ، وأصولا من الزواجر . فسموا بذلك " الخطباء   والوعاظ " .* 
**
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (176)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(22)
صـ 431 إلى صـ 435

 واستنبط قوم مما فيه من أصول التعبير ; مثل ما ورد في قصة يوسف : من   البقرات السمان ، وفي منامي صاحبي السجن ، وفي رؤية الشمس والقمر والنجوم   ساجدات ، وسموه " تعبير الرؤيا " ; واستنبطوا تفسير كل رؤيا من الكتاب ،   فإن عز عليهم إخراجها   [ ص: 431 ] منه  ، فمن  السنة التي هي شارحة الكتاب ، فإن عسر فمن الحكم والأمثال . ثم  نظروا إلى  اصطلاح العوام في مخاطباتهم ، وعرف عاداتهم الذي أشار إليه  القرآن بقوله :  وأمر بالعرف   [ 7 \ 199 ] . 

 وأخذ قوم مما في آيات المواريث من ذكر السهام وأربابها ، وغير ذلك " علم   الفرائض " ، واستنبطوا منها من ذكر النصف والثلث ، والربع والسدس والثمن "   حساب الفرائض " ، ومسائل العول ; واستخرجوا منه أحكام الوصايا . 

 ونظر قوم إلى ما فيه الآيات الدالات على الحكم الباهرة في الليل والنهار ،   والشمس والقمر ومنازله ، والنجوم والبروج ، وغير ذلك ; فاستخرجوا " علم   المواقيت " . 

 ونظر الكتاب والشعراء إلى ما فيه من جزالة اللفظ وبديع النظم ، وحسن   السياق والمبادئ ، والمقاطيع والمخالص والتلوين في الخطاب ، والإطناب   والإيجاز ، وغير ذلك ; فاستنبطوا منه " علم المعاني والبيان والبديع " . 

 ونظر فيه أرباب الإشارات وأصحاب الحقيقة ; فلاح لهم من ألفاظه معان ودقائق   ، جعلوا لها أعلاما اصطلحوا عليها ، مثل الغناء والبقاء ، والحضور والخوف   والهيبة ، والأنس والوحشة ، والقبض والبسط ، وما أشبه ذلك . 

 هذه الفنون التي أخذتها الملة الإسلامية منه . 

 وقد احتوى على علوم أخر من علوم الأوائل ، مثل : الطب ، والجدل ، والهيئة ، والهندسة والجبر ، والمقابلة والنجامة ، وغير ذلك . 

 أما الطب    : فمداره على حفظ نظام الصحة ،  واستحكام القوة ; وذلك إنما يكون باعتدال  المزاج تبعا للكيفيات المتضادة ،  وقد جمع ذلك في آية واحدة وهي قوله : وكان بين ذلك قواما   [ 25 \ 67 ] . 

 وعرفنا فيه بما يعيد نظام الصحة بعد اختلاله ، وحدوث الشفاء للبدن بعد اعتلاله في قوله : شراب مختلف ألوانه فيه شفاء للناس   [ 16 \ 69 ] . 

 ثم زاد على طب الأجساد بطب القلوب ، وشفاء الصدور . 

 وأما الهيئة : ففي تضاعيف سوره من الآيات التي ذكر فيها من ملكوت السماوات   والأرض ، وما بث في العالم العلوي والسفلي من المخلوقات منه . 

 [ ص: 432 ] 

 وأما الهندسة   : ففي قوله : انطلقوا إلى ظل ذي ثلاث شعب لا ظليل ولا يغني من اللهب   [ 77 \ 30 ، 31 ] ، فإن فيه قاعدة هندسية ، وهو أن الشكل المثلث لا ظل له . 

 وأما الجدل : فقد حوت آياته من البراهين والمقدمات والنتائج ، والقول بالموجب ، والمعارضة ، وغير ذلك شيئا كثيرا ، ومناظرة إبراهيم  أصل في ذلك عظيم . 

 وأما الجبر والمقابلة : فقد قيل : إن أوائل السور ذكر عدد وأعوام وأيام   لتواريخ أمم سالفة ، وإن فيها تاريخ بقاء هذه الأمة ، وتاريخ مدة الدنيا ،   وما مضى وما بقي ، مضروبا بعضها في بعض . 

 وأما النجامة : ففي قوله : أو أثارة من علم [ 46 \ 4 ] ، فقد فسره  ابن عباس  بذلك . 

 وفيه من أصول الصنائع ، وأسماء الآلات التي تدعو الضرورة إليها ، فمن الصنائع الخياطة في قوله : وطفقا يخصفان   . . . الآية [ 7 \ 22 ، 20 \ 121 ] ، والحدادة في قوله تعالى : آتوني زبر الحديد   [ 18 \ 96 ] ، وقوله : وألنا له الحديد الآية [ 34 \ 10 ] ، والبناء في آيات ، والنجارة ، أن اصنع الفلك   [ 23 \ 27 ] ، والغزل : نقضت غزلها   [ 16 \ 92 ] ، والنسج : كمثل العنكبوت اتخذت بيتا   [ 29 \ 41 ] ، والفلاحة : أفرأيتم ما تحرثون   [ 56 \ 63 ] ، في آيات أخر ، والصيد في آيات ، والغوص : ، والشياطين كل بناء وغواص   [ 38 \ 37 ] ، وتستخرجون حلية   [ 16 \ 14 ] ، والصياغة واتخذ قوم موسى من بعده من حليهم عجلا   . . . الآية [ 7 \ 148 ] ، والزجاجة : صرح ممرد من قوارير   [ 37 \ 44 ] ، المصباح في زجاجة   [ 24 \ 35 ] ، والفخارة فأوقد لي ياهامان على الطين   [ 28 \ 38 ] ، والملاحة أما السفينة فكانت لمساكين يعملون في البحر   [ 18 \ 79 ] ، والكتابة علم بالقلم   [ 96 \ 4 ] ، في آيات أخر ، والخبز والطحن : ، أحمل فوق رأسي خبزا تأكل الطير منه   [ 12 \ 36 ] ، والطبخ ، بعجل حنيذ   [ 11 \ 69 ] ، والغسل والقصارة ، وثيابك فطهر   [ 74 \ 4 ] ، قال الحواريون   [ 3 \ 52 ] [ 5 \ 112 ] [ 61 \ 14 ] ، وهم القصارون ، والجزارة إلا ما ذكيتم   [ 5 \ 3 ] ، والبيع والشراء في آيات كثيرة ، والصبغ ، صبغة الله   . . . الآية [ 2 \ 138 ] ، جدد بيض وحمر   . . . الآية [ 35 \ 27 ] ، والحجارة ، وتنحتون من الجبال بيوتا   [ 26 \ 149 ] ، والكيالة   [ ص: 433 ] والوزن في آيات كثيرة ، والرمي : وما رميت إذ رميت   [ 8 \ 17 ] ، وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة   [ 8 \ 60 ] . 

 وفيه من أسماء الألات ، وضروب المأكولات والمشروبات والمنكوحات ، وجميع ما وقع ويقع في الكائنات ما يحقق معنى قوله : ما فرطنا في الكتاب من شيء   [ 6 \ 38 ] ، انتهى كلام المرسي  ملخصا مع زيادات . 

 قلت : قد اشتمل كتاب الله على كل شيء    .  أما أنواع العلوم فليس منها باب ولا مسألة هي أصل ، إلا وفي القرآن ما  يدل  عليها . وفيه علم عجائب المخلوقات ، وملكوت السماوات والأرض ، وما في   الأفق الأعلى ، وما تحت الثرى ، وبدء الخلق ، وأسماء مشاهير الرسل   والملائكة ، وعيون أخبار الأمم السالفة ; كقصة آدم  مع إبليس في إخراجه من الجنة ، وفي الولد الذي سماه عبد الحارث  ، ورفع إدريس  وإغراق قوم نوح   ، وقصة عاد  الأولى والثانية ، وثمود  ، والناقة ، وقوم لوط   ، وقوم شعيب   الأولين والآخرين فإنه أرسل مرتين ، وقوم تبع  ، ويونس  ، وإلياس  ، وأصحاب الرس  ، وقصة موسى  في ولادته وفي إلقائه في اليم ، وقتله القبطي ، ومسيره إلى مدين وتزوجه ابنة شعيب  ، وكلامه تعالى بجانب الطور ، وبعثه إلى فرعون  ، وخروجه وإغراق عدوه ، وقصة العجل ، والقوم الذين خرج بهم وأخذتهم الصعقة ، وقصة القتال وذبح البقرة ، وقصته في قتال الجبارين  ، وقصته مع الخضر والقوم الذين ساروا في سرب من الأرض إلى الصين  ، وقصة طالوت  وداود  مع جالوت  وقتله ، وقصة سليمان  وخبره مع ملكة سبإ  وفتنته ، وقصة القوم الذين خرجوا فرارا من الطاعون فأماتهم الله ثم أحياهم ، وقصة إبراهيم  في مجادلته قومه ، ومناظرته النمروذ  ، ووضعه إسماعيل  مع أمه بمكة  ، وبنائه البيت ، وقصة الذبيح ، وقصة يوسف  وما أبسطها ، وقصة مريم  وولادتها عيسى  وإرساله ورفعه ، وقصة زكريا  وابنه يحيى  ، وأيوب  وذي الكفل  ، وقصة ذي القرنين  ومسيره إلى مطلع الشمس ومغربها وبنائه السد ، وقصة أصحاب الكهف  والرقيم ، وقصة بختنصر  ، وقصة الرجلين اللذين لأحدهما الجنة ، وقصة أصحاب الجنة الذين أقسموا ليصرمنها مصبحين ، وقصة مؤمن آل فرعون  ، وقصة أصحاب الفيل ،  وقصة الجبار الذي أراد أن يصعد إلى السماء . 

 وفيه من شأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - دعوة إبراهيم  به ، وبشارة عيسى  وبعثه وهجرته . ومن غزواته : غزوة بدر  في ( سورة الأنفال ) ، وأحد  في ( آل عمران ) ، وبدر  الصغرى فيها ، والخندق  في ( الأحزاب ) ، والنضير  في ( الحشر ) ، والحديبية  في ( الفتح ) ، وتبوك  في   [ ص: 434 ]   ( براءة ) ، وحجة الوداع في ( المائدة ) ، ونكاحه  زينب بنت جحش  ، وتحريم سريته ، وتظاهر أزواجه عليه ، وقصة الإفك ، وقصة الإسراء ، وانشقاق القمر ، وسحر اليهود  إياه . 

 وفيه بدء خلق الإنسان إلى موته ، وكيفية الموت ، وقبض الروح وما يفعل بها   بعد صعودها إلى السماء ، وفتح الباب للمؤمنة وإلقاء الكافرة ، وعذاب القبر   والسؤال فيه ، ومقر الأرواح ، وأشراط الساعة الكبرى العشرة ، وهي : 

 نزول عيسى  ، وخروج الدجال ، ويأجوج ومأجوج  ، والدابة ، والدخان ، ورفع القرآن ، وطلوع الشمس من مغربها ، وإغلاق باب التوبة ، والخسف . 

 وأحوال البعث : من نفخة الصور ، والفزع ، والصعق ، والقيام ، والحشر   والنشر ، وأهوال الموقف ، وشدة حر الشمس ، وظل العرش ، والصراط ، والميزان ،   والحوض ، والحساب لقوم ، ونجاة آخرين منه ، وشهادة الأعضاء ، وإيتاء  الكتب  بالأيمان والشمائل وخلف الظهور ، والشفاعة ، والجنة وأبوابها ، وما  فيها  من الأشجار والثمار والأنهار ، والحلي والألوان ، والدرجات ، ورؤيته  تعالى ،  والنار وما فيها من الأودية ، وأنواع العقاب ، وألوان العذاب ،  والزقوم  والحميم ، إلى غير ذلك مما لو بسط جاء في مجلدات . 

 وفي القرآن جميع أسمائه تعالى الحسنى كما ورد في حديث . وفيه من أسمائه   مطلقا ألف اسم ، وفيه من أسماء النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - جملة . 

 وفيه شعب الإيمان البضع والسبعون . 

 وفيه شرائع الإسلام الثلاثمائة وخمس عشرة . 

 وفيه أنواع الكبائر وكثير من الصغائر . 

 وفيه تصديق كل حديث ورد عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هذه جملة القول في ذلك . اه كلام السيوطي  في ( الإكليل ) . 

 وإنما أوردناه برمته مع طوله ; لما فيه من إيضاح : أن القرآن فيه بيان كل   شيء . وإن كانت في الكلام المذكور أشياء جديرة بالانتقاد تركنا مناقشتها   خوف الإطالة المملة ، مع كثرة الفائدة في الكلام المذكور في الجملة . 

 وفي قوله تعالى : تبيانا لكل شيء   [ 16 \ 89 ] ، وجهان من الإعراب : 

 أحدهما : أنه مفعول من أجله . والثاني : أنه مصدر منكر واقع حالا ; على حد قوله في الخلاصة   [ ص: 435 ] 


**ومصدر منكر حالا يقع بكثرة كبغتة زيد طلع* *

 تنبيه . 

 أظهر القولين : أن التبيان مصدر ، ولم يسمع كسر تاء التفعال مصدرا إلا في   التبيان والتلقاء . وقال بعض أهل العلم : التبيان اسم لا مصدر . قال أبو حيان  في   ( البحر ) : والظاهر أن " تبيانا " مصدر جاء على تفعال ، وإن كان باب   المصادر يجيء على تفعال ( بالفتح ) كالترداد والتطواف . ونظير تبيان في كسر   تائه : تلقاء ، وقد جوز  الزجاج  فتحه في غير القرآن . وقال ابن عطية    : " تبيانا " اسم وليس بمصدر ; وهو قول أكثر النحاة . وروى ثعلب  عن الكوفيين ،  والمبرد  عن البصريين : أنه مصدر ، ولم يجئ على تفعال من المصادر إلا ضربان : 

 تبيان وتلقاء . اه والعلم عند الله تعالى .
*
*قوله تعالى : وهدى ورحمة وبشرى للمسلمين ، ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن هذا القرآن العظيم هدى ورحمة وبشرى للمسلمين ،   ويفهم من دليل خطاب هذه الآية الكريمة - أي : مفهوم مخالفتها - : أن غير   المسلمين ليسوا كذلك . وهذا المفهوم من هذه الآية صرح به - جل وعلا - في   مواضع أخر ; كقوله : قل هو للذين آمنوا هدى وشفاء والذين لا يؤمنون في   آذانهم وقر وهو عليهم عمى [ 41 \ 44 ] ، وقوله : وننزل من القرآن ما هو شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين ولا يزيد الظالمين إلا خسارا   [ 17 \ 82 ] ، وقوله - جل وعلا - : وإذا ما أنزلت سورة فمنهم من يقول أيكم زادته هذه إيمانا فأما الذين آمنوا فزادتهم إيمانا وهم يستبشرون وأما الذين في قلوبهم مرض فزادتهم رجسا إلى رجسهم وماتوا وهم كافرون   [ 9 \ 124 - 125 ] ، وقوله : وليزيدن كثيرا منهم ما أنزل إليك من ربك طغيانا وكفرا   [ 5 \ 64 ] ، في الموضعين . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (177)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(23)
صـ 436 إلى صـ 440

**
**
قوله تعالى : إن الله يأمر بالعدل والإحسان وإيتاء ذي القربى وينهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر والبغي يعظكم لعلكم تذكرون ،   ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه يأمر خلقه بالعدل والإحسان ،   وإيتاء ذي القربى ، وأنه ينهاهم عن الفحشاء والمنكر والبغي ; لأجل أن   يتعظوا بأوامره ونواهيه ، فيمتثلوا أمره ، ويجتنبوا نهيه . وحذف مفعول "   يأمر " ، " وينهى " ; لقصد التعميم . 

 ومن الآيات التي أمر فيها بالعدل قوله تعالى : ولا يجرمنكم شنآن قوم على ألا   [ ص: 436 ] تعدلوا اعدلوا هو أقرب للتقوى   [ 5 \ 8 ] ، وقوله : إن الله يأمركم أن تؤدوا الأمانات إلى أهلها وإذا حكمتم بين الناس أن تحكموا بالعدل إن الله نعما يعظكم به   [ 4 \ 58 ] . 

 ومن الآيات التي أمر فيها بالإحسان قوله تعالى : ولا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى التهلكة وأحسنوا إن الله يحب المحسنين   [ 2 \ 195 ] ، وقوله : وبالوالدين إحسانا   [ 17 \ 23 ] ، وقوله : وأحسن كما أحسن الله إليك ولا تبغ الفساد في الأرض   [ 28 \ 77 ] ، وقوله : وقولوا للناس حسنا   [ 2 \ 83 ] ، وقوله : ما على المحسنين من سبيل   [ 9 \ 91 ] . 

 ومن الآيات التي أمر فيها بإيتاء ذي القربى قوله تعالى : فآت ذا القربى حقه والمسكين وابن السبيل ذلك خير للذين يريدون وجه الله وأولئك هم المفلحون   [ 30 \ 38 ] ، وقوله : وآت ذا القربى حقه والمسكين وابن السبيل ولا تبذر تبذيرا   [ 17 \ 26 ] ، وقوله : وآتى المال على حبه ذوي القربى الآية [ 2 \ 177 ] ، وقوله : أو إطعام في يوم ذي مسغبة يتيما ذا مقربة   [ 90 \ 14 ، 15 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 ومن الآيات التي نهى فيها عن الفحشاء والمنكر والبغي قوله : ولا تقربوا الفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن   . . . الآية [ 6 \ 151 ] ، وقوله : قل إنما حرم ربي الفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن والإثم والبغي بغير الحق   . . . الآية [ 7 \ 33 ] ، وقوله : وذروا ظاهر الإثم وباطنه إن الذين يكسبون الإثم سيجزون بما كانوا يقترفون   [ 6 \ 120 ] ، والمنكر وإن لم يصرح باسمه في هذه الآيات ، فهو داخل فيها . 

 ومن الآيات التي جمع فيها بين الأمر بالعدل والتفضل بالإحسان ، قوله : وإن عاقبتم فعاقبوا بمثل ما عوقبتم به   [ 16 \ 126 ] ، فهذا عدل ، ثم دعا إلى الإحسان بقوله : ولئن صبرتم لهو خير للصابرين   [ 16 \ 126 ] ، وقوله : ، وجزاء سيئة سيئة مثلها   [ 42 \ 40 ] ، فهذا عدل ** . ثم دعا إلى الإحسان بقوله : فمن عفا وأصلح فأجره على الله   [ 42 \ 40 ] . 

 وقوله : والجروح قصاص   [ 5 \ 45 ] ، فهذا عدل . ثم دعا إلى الإحسان بقوله ، فمن تصدق به فهو كفارة له   [ 5 \ 45 ] ، وقوله ولمن انتصر بعد ظلمه فأولئك ما   [ ص: 437 ] عليهم من سبيل   . . . الآية [ 42 \ 43 ] ، فهذا عدل . ثم دعا إلى الإحسان بقوله : ولمن صبر وغفر إن ذلك لمن عزم الأمور   [ 42 \ 43 ] ، وقوله : لا يحب الله الجهر بالسوء من القول إلا من ظلم   [ 4 \ 148 ] ، فهذا عدل . ثم دعا إلى الإحسان بقوله : إن تبدوا خيرا أو تخفوه أو تعفوا عن سوء فإن الله كان عفوا قديرا   [ 4 \ 149 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 فإذا عرفت هذا ، فاعلم أن العدل في اللغة : القسط والإنصاف ، وعدم الجور .   وأصله التوسط بين المرتبتين ; أي : الإفراط والتفريط . فمن جانب الإفراط   والتفريط فقد عدل . والإحسان مصدر أحسن ، وهي تستعمل متعدية بالحرف نحو :   أحسن إلى والديك ; ومنه قوله تعالى عن يوسف    : وقد أحسن بي إذ أخرجني من السجن الآية   [ 12 \ 100 ] ، وتستعمل متعدية بنفسها . كقولك : أحسن العامل عمله ، أي :   أجاده وجاء به حسنا . والله - جل وعلا - يأمر بالإحسان بمعنييه المذكورين  ،  فهما داخلان في الآية الكريمة ; لأن الإحسان إلى عباد الله لوجه الله  عمل  أحسن فيه صاحبه . وقد فسر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الإحسان في حديث جبريل  بقوله : " أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه . فإن لم تكن تراه فإنه يراك   " ، وقد قدمنا إيضاح ذلك في ( سورة هود ) . 

 فإذا عرفت هذا ، فاعلم أن أقوال المفسرين في الآية الكريمة راجعة في الجملة إلى ما ذكرنا ; كقول  ابن عباس      : العدل : لا إله إلا الله ، والإحسان : أداء الفرائض ; لأن عبادة  الخالق  دون المخلوق هي عين الإنصاف والقسط ، وتجنب التفريط والإفراط . ومن  أدى  فرائض الله على الوجه الأكمل فقد أحسن ; ولذا قال النبي - صلى الله  عليه  وسلم - في الرجل الذي حلف لا يزيد على الواجبات : " أفلح إن صدق   " ، وكقول سفيان    : العدل : استواء العلانية والسريرة . والإحسان : أن تكون السريرة أفضل من العلانية . وكقول علي    - رضي الله عنه - : العدل : الإنصاف . والإحسان : التفضل   . إلى غير ذلك من أقوال السلف . والعلم عند الله تعالى . وقوله ، يعظكم لعلكم تذكرون   [ 16 \ 90 ] ، الوعظ : : الكلام الذي تلين له القلوب . 

 تنبيه . 

 فإن قيل : يكثر في القرآن إطلاق الوعظ على الأوامر والنواهي   ; كقوله هنا : يعظكم لعلكم تذكرون   [ 16 \ 90 ] ، مع أنه ما ذكر إلا الأمر والنهي في قوله : إن الله   [ ص: 438 ] يأمر بالعدل ، إلى قوله : وينهى عن الفحشاء   . . . الآية [ 16 \ 90 ] ، وكقوله في ( سورة البقرة ) بعد أن ذكر أحكام الطلاق والرجعة : ذلك يوعظ به من كان منكم يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر   [ 2 \ 232 ] ، وقوله ( في الطلاق ) في نحو ذلك أيضا : ذلكم يوعظ به من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر ، وقوله في النهي عن مثل قذف عائشة    : يعظكم الله أن تعودوا لمثله أبدا   . . . الآية [ 24 \ 17 ] ، مع أن المعروف عند الناس : أن الوعظ يكون بالترغيب والترهيب ونحو ذلك ، لا بالأمر والنهي . 

 فالجواب : أن ضابط الوعظ : هو الكلام الذي تلين له القلوب ، وأعظم ما تلين   له قلوب العقلاء أوامر ربهم ونواهيه ; فإنهم إذا سمعوا الأمر خافوا من  سخط  الله في عدم امتثاله ، وطمعوا فيما عند الله من الثواب في امتثاله .  وإذا  سمعوا النهي خافوا من سخط الله في عدم اجتنابه ، وطمعوا فيما عنده من   الثواب في اجتنابه ; فحداهم حادي الخوف والطمع إلى الامتثال ، فلانت  قلوبهم  للطاعة خوفا وطمعا . والفحشاء في لغة العرب : الخصلة المتناهية في  القبح .  ومنه قيل لشديد البخل : فاحش ; كما في قول طرفة  في معلقته : 


**أرى الموت يعتام الكرام ويصطفي عقيلة مال الفاحش المتشدد* *

 والمنكر اسم مفعول أنكر ; وهو في الشرع : ما أنكره الشرع ونهى عنه ، وأوعد فاعله العقاب . والبغي : الظلم . 

 وقد بين تعالى : أن الباغي يرجع ضرر بغيه على نفسه في قوله : ياأيها الناس إنما بغيكم على أنفسكم   [ 10 \ 23 ] ، وقوله : ولا يحيق المكر السيئ إلا بأهله   [ 35 \ 43 ] ، وقوله : ذي القربى     [ 16 \ 90 ] ، أي : صاحب القرابة من جهة الأب أو الأم ، أو هما معا ;  لأن  إيتاء ذي القربى صدقة وصلة رحم . والإيتاء : الإعطاء . وأحد المفعولين   محذوف ; لأن المصدر أضيف إلى المفعول الأول : وحذف الثاني . والأصل  وإيتاء  صاحب القرابة ; كقوله : وآتى المال على حبه ذوي القربى   . . . الآية [ 2 \ 177 ] ،     قوله تعالى : وأوفوا بعهد الله إذا عاهدتم أمر   - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة عباده أن يوفوا بعهد الله إذا عاهدوا .   وظاهر الآية أنه شامل لجميع العهود فيما بين العبد وربه ، وفيما بينه  وبين  الناس . وكرر هذا في مواضع أخر ; كقوله ( في الأنعام ) : ، وبعهد   [ ص: 439 ] الله أوفوا ذلكم وصاكم به   . . . الآية [ 6 \ 152 ] ، وقوله في ( الإسراء ) : وأوفوا بالعهد إن العهد كان مسئولا   [ 17 \ 34 ] ، وقد قدمنا هذا ( في الأنعام ) . 

 وبين في مواضع أخر : أن من نقض العهد إنما يضر بذلك نفسه ، وأن من أوفى به يؤتيه الله الأجر العظيم على ذلك ; وذلك في قوله : فمن نكث فإنما ينكث على نفسه ومن أوفى بما عاهد عليه الله فسيؤتيه أجرا عظيما   [ 48 \ 10 ] ، وبين في مواضع أخر : أن نقض الميثاق يستوجب اللعن ; وذلك في قوله : فبما نقضهم ميثاقهم لعناهم   . . . الآية [ 5 \ 13 ] . 
قوله تعالى : ما عندكم ينفد وما عند الله باق   . بين - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن ما عنده من نعيم الجنة باق لا يفنى . وأوضح هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : عطاء غير مجذوذ   [ 11 \ 108 ] ، وقوله : إن هذا لرزقنا ما له من نفاد   [ 38 \ 54 ] ، وقوله : ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا ماكثين فيه أبدا   [ 18 \ 2 - 3 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
قوله تعالى : ولنجزين الذين صبروا أجرهم بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون ، أقسم - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه سيجزي الذين صبروا أجرهم - أي : جزاء عملهم - بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون . 

 وبين في مواضع أخر : أنه جزاء بلا حساب ; كما في قوله : إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب   [ 39 \ 10 ] . 

 تنبيه . 

 استنبط بعض العلماء من هذه الآية الكريمة : أن فعل المباح حسن   ; لأن قوله في هذه الآية : بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون     [ 16 \ 96 ] ، صيغة تفضيل تدل على المشاركة ، والواجب أحسن من المندوب ،   والمندوب أحسن من المباح ; فيجازون بالأحسن الذي هو الواجب والمندوب ،  دون  مشاركتهما في الحسن وهو المباح ; وعليه درج في مراقي السعود في قوله :  


**ما ربنا لم ينه عنه حسن وغيره القبيح والمستهجن* *

 إلا أن الحسن ينقسم إلى حسن وأحسن   ; ومن ذلك قوله تعالى لموسى    : فخذها   [ ص: 440 ] بقوة وأمر قومك يأخذوا بأحسنها . . . الآية [ 7 \ 145 ] ، فالجزاء المنصوص عليه في قوله : وإن عاقبتم فعاقبوا بمثل ما عوقبتم به   [ 16 \ 126 ] ، حسن . والصبر المذكور في قوله : ولئن صبرتم لهو خير للصابرين   [ 16 \ 126 ] ، أحسن ; وهكذا وقرأ هذا الحرف ابن كثير  وعاصم وابن ذكوان  بخلف عنه : " ولنجزين " بنون العظمة . وقرأه الباقون بالياء ، وهو الطريق الثاني لابن ذكوان    .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (178)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(24)
صـ 441 إلى صـ 445
**
**
قوله تعالى : من عمل صالحا من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فلنحيينه حياة طيبة ولنجزينهم أجرهم بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون ،   ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن كل عامل سواء كان ذكرا أو  أنثى  عمل عملا صالحا فإنه - جل وعلا - يقسم ليحيينه حياة طيبة ، وليجزينه  أجره  بأحسن ما كان يعمل . 

 اعلم أولا : أن القرآن العظيم دل على أن العمل الصالح هو ما استكمل ثلاثة أمور : 

 الأول : موافقته لما جاء به النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ; لأن الله يقول : وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا   [ 59 \ 7 ] . 

 الثاني : أن يكون خالصا لله تعالى ; لأن الله - جل وعلا - يقول : وما أمروا إلا ليعبدوا الله مخلصين له الدين   [ 98 \ 5 ] ، قل الله أعبد مخلصا له ديني فاعبدوا ما شئتم من دونه   [ 39 \ 14 ، 15 ] . 

 الثالث** : أن يكون مبنيا على أساس العقيدة الصحيحة ; لأن الله يقول : من عمل صالحا من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن   [ 16 \ 97 ] ، فقيد ذلك بالإيمان ، ومفهوم مخالفته أنه لو كان غير مؤمن لما قبل منه ذلك العمل الصالح . 

 وقد أوضح - جل وعلا - هذا المفهوم في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله في عمل غير المؤمن : وقدمنا إلى ما عملوا من عمل فجعلناه هباء منثورا   [ 25 \ 23 ] ، وقوله : أولئك الذين ليس لهم في الآخرة إلا النار وحبط ما صنعوا فيها وباطل ما كانوا يعملون   [ 11 \ 16 ] ، وقوله : أعمالهم كسراب بقيعة الآية [ 24 \ 39 ] ، وقوله : أعمالهم كرماد اشتدت به الريح في يوم عاصف   [ 14 \ 18 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 واختلف العلماء في المراد بالحياة الطيبة في هذه الآية الكريمة . 

 فقال قوم : لا تطيب الحياة إلا في الجنة ، فهذه الحياة الطيبة في الجنة ; لأن الحياة   [ ص: 441 ] الدنيا لا تخلو من المصائب والأكدار ، والأمراض والألام والأحزان ، ونحو ذلك . وقد قال تعالى : وإن الدار الآخرة لهي الحيوان لو كانوا يعلمون   [ 29 \ 64 ] ، والمراد بالحيوان : الحياة . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : الحياة الطيبة في هذه الآية الكريمة في الدنيا ، وذلك   بأن يوفق الله عبده إلى ما يرضيه ، ويرزقه العافية والرزق الحلال ; كما  قال  تعالى : ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار   [ 2 \ 201 ] . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : وفي الآية الكريمة قرينة تدل على أن المراد   بالحياة الطيبة في الآية : حياته في الدنيا حياة طيبة ; وتلك القرينة هي   أننا لو قدرنا أن المراد بالحياة الطيبة : حياته في الجنة في قوله : فلنحيينه حياة طيبة   [ 16 \ 97 ] ، صار قوله : ولنجزينهم أجرهم بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون     [ 16 \ 97 ] ، تكرارا معه ; لأن تلك الحياة الطيبة هي أجر عملهم ، بخلاف   ما لو قدرنا أنها في الحياة الدنيا ; فإنه يصير المعنى : فلنحيينه في   الدنيا حياة طيبة ، ولنجزينه في الآخرة بأحسن ما كان يعمل ، وهو واضح . 

 وهذا المعنى الذي دل عليه القرآن تؤيده السنة الثابتة عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 قال ابن كثير    - رحمه الله - في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : والحياة الطيبة تشمل وجوه الراحة من أي جهة كانت . وقد روي عن  ابن عباس  وجماعة : أنهم فسروها بالرزق الحلال الطيب ، وعن  علي بن أبي طالب    - رضي الله عنه - : أنه فسرها بالقناعة ، وكذا قال  ابن عباس  وعكرمة  ، ووهب بن منبه - إلى أن قال - وقال الضحاك    : هي الرزق الحلال ، والعبادة في الدنيا . وقال الضحاك    : هي الرزق الحلال ، والعبادة في الدنيا . وقال الضحاك  أيضا هي العمل بالطاعة والانشراح بها . 

 والصحيح : أن الحياة الطيبة تشمل هذا كله ; كما جاء في الحديث الذي رواه الإمام أحمد    : حدثنا عبد الله بن يزيد  ، ، حدثنا  سعيد بن أبي أيوب  ، حدثني شرحبيل بن شريك  ، عن أبي عبد الرحمن الحبلي  ، عن  عبد الله بن عمرو    : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " قد أفلح من أسلم ورزق كفافا ، وقنعه الله بما أتاه   " ورواه مسلم  من حديث  عبد الله بن يزيد المقري  به . وروى الترمذي   والنسائي  من حديث أبي هانئ    . عن أبي علي الجنبي  ، عن  فضالة بن عبيد    : أنه سمع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " قد أفلح من هدي إلى الإسلام وكان عيشه كفافا وقنع به   " ، وقال الترمذي    : هذا حديث صحيح . 

 وقال الإمام أحمد    : حدثنا يزيد  ، حدثنا همام  ، عن يحيى  ، عن قتادة  ، عن أنس بن   [ ص: 442 ] مالك  ، قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن   الله لا يظلم المؤمن حسنة يعطى بها في الدنيا ويثاب عليها في الآخرة .   وأما الكافر فيطعم بحسناته في الدنيا حتى إذا أفضى إلى الآخرة لم تكن له   حسنة يعطى بها خيرا   " ، انفرد بإخراجه مسلم    . اه من ابن كثير    . 

 وهذه الأحاديث ظاهرة في ترجيح القول : بأن الحياة الطيبة في الدنيا ; لأن   قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أفلح " يدل على ذلك ; لأن من نال الفلاح   نال حياة طيبة . وكذلك قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " يعطى بها في  الدنيا  " ، يدل على ذلك أيضا . وابن كثير  إنما ساق الأحاديث المذكورة لينبه على أنها ترجح القول المذكور . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وقد تقرر في الأصول : أنه إذا دار الكلام بين التوكيد والتأسيس رجح حمله على التأسيس : وإليه أشار في مراقي السعود جامعا له مع نظائر يجب فيها تقديم الراجح من الاحتمالين بقوله : 


**كذاك ما قابل ذا اعتلال من التأصل والاستقلال     ومن تأسس عموم وبقا 
الإفراد والإطلاق مما ينتقى     كذاك ترتيب لإيجاب العمل 
بما له الرجحان مما يحتمل* *

 ومعنى كلام صاحب المراقي : أنه يقدم محتمل اللفظ الراجح على المحتمل المرجوح ، كالتأصل ، فإنه يقدم على الزيادة : نحو : ليس كمثله شيء   [ 42 \ 11 ] ، يحتمل كون الكاف زائدة . 

 ويحتمل أنها غير زائدة . والمراد بالمثل الذات ; كقول العرب : مثلك لا   يفعل هذا ، يعنون أنت لا ينبغي لك أن تفعل هذا ، فالمعنى : ليس كالله شيء .   ونظيره من إطلاق المثل وإرادة الذات : وشهد شاهد من بني إسرائيل على مثله   [ 46 \ 10 ] ، أي : على نفس القرآن لا شيء آخر مماثل له ، وقوله : كمن مثله في الظلمات   [ 6 \ 122 ] ، أي : كمن هو في الظلمات . وكالاستقلال ، فإنه يقدم على الإضمار ; كقوله تعالى : أن يقتلوا أو يصلبوا الآية   [ 5 \ 33 ] ، فكثير من العلماء يضمرون قيودا غير مذكورة فيقولون : أن   يقتلوا إذا قتلوا ، أو يصلبوا إذا قتلوا وأخذوا المال ، أو تقطع أيديهم   وأرجلهم إذا أخذوا المال ولم يقتلوا . . إلخ . 

 فالمالكية يرجحون أن الإمام مخير بين المذكورات مطلقا ; لأن استقلال اللفظ أرجح من إضمار قيود غير مذكورة     ; لأن الأصل عدمها حتى تثبت بدليل ; كما أشرنا إليه سابقا في ( المائدة )   وكذلك التأسيس يقدم على التأكيد وهو محل الشاهد ; كقوله : فبأي   [ ص: 443 ] آلاء ربكما تكذبان   [ 55 \ 59 ، 61 ، 63 ، 65 ، 67 ، 69 ، 71 ، 73 ، 75 ] ، في ( سورة الرحمن ) ، وقوله : ويل يومئذ للمكذبين     [ 77 \ 19 ، 24 ، 28 ، 34 ، 37 ، 40 ، 45 ، 47 ، 49 ] ، ( في المرسلات )  .  قيل : تكرار اللفظ فيهما توكيد ، وكونه تأسيسا أرجح لما ذكرنا . فتحمل   الآلاء في كل موضع على ما تقدم . قيل : لفظ ذلك التكذيب فلا يتكرر منها  لفظ  . وكذا يقال في ( سورة المرسلات ) فيحمل على المكذبين بما ذكر ، قيل  كل  لفظ إلخ . فإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم - أنا إن حملنا الحياة الطيبة في الآية  على  الحياة الدنيا كان ذلك تأسيسا . وإن حملناها على حياة الجنة تكرر ذلك  مع  قوله بعده : ولنجزينهم أجرهم الآية [ 16 \ 97 ] ; لأن حياة الجنة الطيبة هي أجرهم الذي يجزونه . 

 وقال أبو حيان  في ( البحر ) : والظاهر من قوله تعالى : فلنحيينه حياة طيبة   [ 16 \ 97 ] ، أن ذلك في الدنيا ; وهو قول الجمهور . ويدل عليه قوله : ولنجزينهم أجرهم   [ 16 \ 97 ] ، يعني في الآخرة . 
قوله تعالى : فإذا قرأت القرآن فاستعذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ،   أظهر القولين في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الكلام على حذف الإرادة ، أي :   فإذا أردت قراءة القرآن فاستعذ بالله . . الآية . وليس المراد أنه إذا قرأ   القرآن وفرغ من قراءته استعاذ بالله من الشيطان كما يفهم من ظاهر الآية ،   وذهب إليه بعض أهل العلم . والدليل على ما ذكرنا تكرر حذف الإرادة في   القرآن وفي كلام العرب لدلالة المقام عليها ; كقوله : ياأيها الذين آمنوا إذا قمتم إلى الصلاة الآية [ 5 \ 6 ] ، أي : أردتم القيام إليها كما هو ظاهر . وقوله : إذا تناجيتم فلا تتناجوا بالإثم الآية   [ 58 \ 9 ] ، أي : إذ أردتم أن تتناجوا فلا تتناجوا بالإثم ; لأن النهي   إنما هو عن أمر مستقبل يراد فعله ، ولا يصح النهي عن فعل مضى وانقضى كما هو   واضح . 

 وظاهر هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الاستعاذة من الشيطان الرجيم واجبة عند القراءة   ; لأن صيغة افعل للوجوب كما تقرر في الأصول . 

 وقال كثير من أهل العلم : إن الأمر في الآية للندب والاستحباب ، وحكى عليه الإجماع  أبو جعفر بن جرير  وغيره من الأئمة ، وظاهر الآية أيضا : الأمر بالاستعاذة عند القراءة في الصلاة لعموم الآية . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
[ ص: 444 ] قوله تعالى : إنه ليس له سلطان على الذين آمنوا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون إنما سلطانه على الذين يتولونه والذين هم به مشركون     . ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الشيطان ليس له سلطان على   المؤمنين المتوكلين على الله ، وأن سلطانه إنما هو على أتباعه الذين   يتولونه ، والذين هم به مشركون . 

 وبين هذا المعنى في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله : إن عبادي ليس لك عليهم سلطان إلا من اتبعك من الغاوين   [ 15 \ 42 ] ، وقوله : لأغوينهم أجمعين إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين   [ 15 \ 39 - 40 ] ، وقوله : إن عبادي ليس لك عليهم سلطان وكفى بربك وكيلا   [ 17 \ 65 ] ، وقوله : وما كان له عليهم من سلطان إلا لنعلم من يؤمن بالآخرة ممن هو منها في شك الآية [ 34 \ 21 ] ، وقوله : وما كان لي عليكم من سلطان إلا أن دعوتكم فاستجبتم لي   [ 14 \ 22 ] . 

 واختلف العلماء في معنى السلطان في هذه الآية . 

 فقال أكثر أهل العلم : هو الحجة ، أي : ليس للشيطان عليهم حجة فيما يدعوهم إليه من عبادة الأوثان . 

 وقال بعضهم : ليس له سلطان عليهم ، أي : تسلط وقدرة على أن يوقعهم في ذنب لا توبة منه . وقد قدمنا هذا ، والمراد : ب : الذين يتولونه   [ 16 \ 100 ] ، الذين يطيعونه فيوالونه بالطاعة . 

 وأظهر الأقوال في قوله : هم به مشركون    [ 16 \  100 ] ، أن الضمير عائد إلى الشيطان لا إلى الله . ومعنى كونهم  مشركين به  هو طاعتهم له في الكفر والمعاصي ; كما يدل عليه قوله تعالى : ألم أعهد إليكم يابني آدم أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين   [ 36 \ 60 ] ، وقوله عن إبراهيم : ياأبت لا تعبد الشيطان إن الشيطان     [ 19 \ 44 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وأما سلطانه على الذين يتولونه   فهو ما جعلوه له على أنفسهم من الطاعة والاتباع والموالاة ، بغير موجب   يستوجب ذلك . 

 تنبيه . 

 فإنه قيل : أثبت الله للشيطان سلطانا على أوليائه في آيات ; كقوله هنا : إنما سلطانه   [ ص: 445 ] على الذين يتولونه . . . الآية [ 16 \ 100 ] ، وقوله : إن عبادي ليس لك عليهم سلطان إلا من اتبعك من الغاوين   [ 15 \ 42 ] ، فالاستثناء يدل على أن له سلطانا على من اتبعه من الغاوين ; مع أنه نفى عنه السلطان عليهم في آيات أخر ; كقوله : ولقد صدق عليهم إبليس ظنه فاتبعوه إلا فريقا من المؤمنين وما كان له عليهم من سلطان الآية [ 34 \ 20 - 21 ] . 

 وقوله تعالى حاكيا عنه مقررا له : وما كان لي عليكم من سلطان إلا أن دعوتكم فاستجبتم لي   [ 114 \ 22 ] . 

 فالجواب هو : أن السلطان الذي أثبته له عليهم غير السلطان الذي نفاه ، وذلك من وجهين : 

 الأول : أن السلطان المثبت له هو سلطان إضلاله لهم بتزيينه ، والسلطان   المنفي هو سلطان الحجة ، فلم يكن لإبليس عليهم من حجة يتسلط بها ، غير أنه   دعاهم فأجابوه بلا حجة ولا برهان . وإطلاق السلطان على البرهان كثير في   القرآن . 

 الثاني : أن الله لم يجعل له عليهم سلطانا ابتداء البتة ، ولكنهم هم الذين   سلطوه على أنفسهم بطاعاته ودخولهم في حزبه ، فلم يتسلط عليهم بقوة ; لأن   الله يقول : إن كيد الشيطان كان ضعيفا   [ 4 \ 76 ] ، وإنما تسلط عليهم بإرادتهم واختيارهم . 

 ذكر هذا الجواب بوجهيه العلامة ابن القيم    - رحمه الله - ، وقد بينا هذا في كتابنا ( دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب ) .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (179)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(25)
صـ 446 إلى صـ 450

**
قوله تعالى : وإذا بدلنا آية مكان آية والله أعلم بما ينزل قالوا إنما أنت مفتر بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون ،   ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه إذا بدل آية مكان آية ، بأن   نسخ آية أو أنساها ، وأتى بخير منها أو مثلها أن الكفار يجعلون ذلك سببا   للطعن في الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ; بادعاء أنه كاذب على الله ، مفتر   عليه . زعما منهم أن نسخ الآية بالآية يلزمه البداء ، وهو الرأي المجدد ،   وأن ذلك مستحيل على الله . فيفهم عندهم من ذلك أن النبي - صلى الله عليه   وسلم - مفتر على الله ، زاعمين أنه لو كان من الله لأقره وأثبته ، ولم  يطرأ  له فيه رأي متجدد حتى ينسخه . 

 والدليل على أن قوله : بدلنا آية مكان آية   [ 16 \ 101 ] ، معناه : نسخنا آية وأنسيناها قوله تعالى : ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها   [ 2 \ 106 ] ، وقوله : سنقرئك فلا   [ ص: 446 ] تنسى إلا ما شاء الله   [ 87 \ 6 ، 7 ] ، أي : أن تنساه . 

 والدليل على أنه إن نسخ آية أو أنساها ، لا بد أن يأتي ببدل خير منها أو مثلها قوله تعالى : نأت بخير منها أو مثلها   [ 2 \ 106 ] ، وقوله هنا : بدلنا آية مكان آية   [ 16 \ 101 ] . 

 وما زعمه المشركون واليهود    : من أن النسخ مستحيل على الله ; لأنه يلزمه البداء ، وهو الرأي المتجدد ظاهر السقوط ، واضح البطلان لكل عاقل ; لأن النسخ لا يلزمه البداء البتة ،   بل الله - جل وعلا - يشرع الحكم وهو عالم بأن مصلحته ستنقضي في الوقت   المعين ، وأنه عند ذلك الوقت ينسخ ذلك الحكم ويبدله بالحكم الجديد الذي فيه   المصلحة ; فإذا جاء ذلك الوقت المعين أنجز - جل وعلا - ما كان في علمه   السابق من نسخ ذلك الحكم ، الذي زالت مصلحته بذلك الحكم الجديد الذي فيه   المصلحة . كما أن حدوث المرض بعد الصحة وعكسه ، وحدوث الغنى بعد الفقر   وعكسه ، ونحو ذلك لا يلزم فيه البداء ; لأن الله عالم بأن حكمته الإلهية   تقتضي ذلك التغيير في وقته المعين له ، على وفق ما سبق في العلم الأزلي كما   هو واضح . 

 وقد أشار - جل وعلا - إلى علمه بزوال المصلحة من المنسوخ ، وتمحضها في الناسخ بقوله هنا : والله أعلم بما ينزل   [ 16 \ 101 ] ، وقوله : نأت بخير منها أو مثلها ألم تعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير   [ 2 \ 106 ] ، وقوله : سنقرئك فلا تنسى إلا ما شاء الله إنه يعلم الجهر وما يخفى   [ 87 \ 6 ، 7 ] ، فقوله : إنه يعلم الجهر وما يخفى   [ 87 \ 7 ] ، بعد قوله : إلا ما شاء الله   [ 87 \ 7 ] ، يدل على أنه أعلم بما ينزل . فهو عالم بمصلحة الإنسان ، ومصلحة تبديل الجديد من الأول المنسي . 
مسائل تتعلق بهذه الآية الكريمة : 

 المسألة الأولى : لا خلاف بين المسلمين في جواز النسخ عقلا وشرعا ، ولا في وقوعه فعلا ، ومن ذكر عنه خلاف في ذلك كأبي مسلم الأصفهاني      - فإنه إنما يعني أن النسخ تخصيص لزمن الحكم بالخطاب الجديد ; لأن ظاهر   الخطاب الأول : استمرار الحكم في جميع الزمن . والخطاب الثاني دل على  تخصيص  الحكم الأول بالزمن الذي قبل النسخ ; فليس النسخ عنده رفعا للحكم  الأول ،  وقد أشار إليه في مراقي السعود بقوله في تعريف النسخ   :   [ ص: 447 ] 
**رفع لحكم أو بيان الزمن بمحكم القرآن أو بالسنن* *

 وإنما خالف فيه اليهود  وبعض المشركين ، زاعمين أنه يلزمه البداء كما بينا . ومن هنا قالت اليهود    : إن شريعة موسى  يستحيل نسخها . 
المسألة الثانية : لا يصح نسخ حكم شرعي إلا بوحي من كتاب أو سنة ; لأن الله - جل وعلا - يقول : وإذا   تتلى عليهم آياتنا بينات قال الذين لا يرجون لقاءنا ائت بقرآن غير هذا أو   بدله قل ما يكون لي أن أبدله من تلقاء نفسي إن أتبع إلا ما يوحى إلي إني   أخاف إن عصيت ربي عذاب يوم عظيم   [ 10 \ 15 ] ، وبه تعلم أن   النسخ بمجرد العقل ممنوع ، وكذلك لا نسخ بالإجماع ; لأن الإجماع لا ينعقد   إلا بعد وفاته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ; لأنه ما دام حيا فالعبرة بقوله   وفعله وتقريره - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ولا حجة معه في قول الأمة ; لأن   اتباعه فرض على كل أحد ; ولذا لا بد في تعريف الإجماع من التقييد بكونه بعد   وفاته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، كما قال صاحب المراقي في تعريف الإجماع :  

 وهو الاتفاق من مجتهدي الأمة من بعد وفاة أحمد    . 

 وبعد وفاته ينقطع النسخ ; لأنه تشريع ، ولا تشريع البتة بعد وفاته - صلى   الله عليه وسلم - ، وإلى كون العقل والإجماع لا يصح النسخ بمجردهما - أشار   في مراقي السعود أيضا بقوله في النسخ : 


**فلم يكن بالعقل أو مجرد الإجماع بل ينمى إلى المستند* *

 وقوله : " بل ينمى إلى المستند " يعني أنه إذا وجد في كلام العلماء أن نصا   منسوخ بالإجماع ، فإنهم إنما يعنون أنه منسوخ بالنص الذي هو مستند  الإجماع  ، لا بنفس الإجماع ; لما ذكرنا من منع النسخ به شرعا . وكذلك لا  يجوز نسخ الوحي بالقياس على التحقيق ، وإليه أشار في المراقي بقوله : 


**ومنه نسخ النص بالقياس     هو الذي ارتضاه جل الناس 
**

 أي : وهو الحق . 
المسألة الثالثة : اعلم أن ما يقوله بعض أهل الأصول من المالكية والشافعية وغيرهم : من جواز النسخ بلا بدل ، وعزاه غير واحد للجمهور ، وعليه درج في المراقي بقوله :   [ ص: 448 ] وينسخ الخف بما له ثقل وقد يجيء عاريا من البدل . 

 أنه باطل بلا شك . والعجب ممن قال به العلماء الأجلاء مع كثرتهم ، مع أنه مخالف مخالفة صريحة لقوله تعالى : ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأت بخير منها أو مثلها   [ 2 \ 106 ] ، فلا كلام البتة لأحد بعد كلام الله تعالى : ومن أصدق من الله قيلا   [ 4 \ 122 ] ، ومن أصدق من الله حديثا   [ 4 \ 87 ] ، أأنتم أعلم أم الله     [ 2 \ 140 ] ، فقد ربط - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة بين النسخ ،   وبين الإتيان ببدل المنسوخ على سبيل الشرط والجزاء . ومعلوم أن الصدق   والكذب في الشرطية يتواردان على الربط ; فيلزم أنه كلما وقع النسخ وقع   الإتيان بخير من المنسوخ أو مثله كما هو ظاهر . 

 وما زعمه بعض أهل العلم من أن النسخ وقع في القرآن بلا بدل وذلك في قوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا إذا ناجيتم الرسول فقدموا بين يدي نجواكم صدقة   [ 58 \ 12 ] ، فإنه نسخ بقوله : أأشفقتم أن تقدموا بين يدي نجواكم صدقات الآية [ 8 \ 13 ] ، ولا بدل لهذا المنسوخ . 

 فالجواب : أن له بدلا ، وهو أن وجوب تقديم الصدقة أمام المناجاة لما نسخ   بقي استحباب الصدقة وندبها ، بدلا من الوجوب المنسوخ كما هو ظاهر . 
المسألة الرابعة : اعلم أنه يجوز نسخ الأخف بالأثقل ، والأثقل بالأخف . فمثال نسخ الأخف بالأثقل : نسخ التخيير بين الصوم والإطعام المنصوص عليه في قوله تعالى : وعلى الذين يطيقونه فدية طعام مسكين   [ 2 \ 184 ] ، بأثقل منه ، وهو تعيين إيجاب الصوم في قوله : فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه   [ 2 \ 185 ] ، ونسخ حبس الزواني في البيوت المنصوص عليه بقوله : فأمسكوهن في البيوت الآية [ 4 \ 15 ] ، بأثقل منه وهو الجلد والرجم المنصوص على الأول منهما في قوله : الزانية والزاني فاجلدوا كل واحد منهما مائة جلدة     [ 24 \ 2 ] ، وعلى الثاني منهما بآية الرجم التي نسخت تلاوتها وبقي  حكمها  ثابتا ، وهي قوله : " الشيخ والشيخة إذا زنيا فارجموهما البتة نكالا  من  الله والله عزيز حكيم " ، ومثال نسخ الأثقل بالأخف : نسخ وجوب مصابرة   المسلم عشرة من الكفار المنصوص عليه في قوله : إن يكن منكم عشرون صابرون يغلبوا مائتين الآية [ 8 \ 65 ] ، بأخف منه وهو مصابرة المسلم اثنين منهم المنصوص عليه في قوله : الآن خفف الله عنكم وعلم أن فيكم ضعفا فإن يكن منكم مائة صابرة يغلبوا مائتين  [ ص: 449 ] الآية [ 8 \ 66 ] ، وكنسخ قوله تعالى : وإن تبدوا ما في أنفسكم أو تخفوه يحاسبكم به الله   [ 2 \ 284 ] ، بقوله : لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها   [ 2 \ 286 ] ، فإنه نسخ للأثقل بالأخف كما هو ظاهر . وكنسخ اعتداد المتوفى عنها بحول ، المنصوص عليه في قوله : والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجا وصية لأزواجهم متاعا إلى الحول الآية [ 2 \ 240 ] ، بأخف منه وهو الاعتداد بأربعة أشهر وعشر ، المنصوص عليه في قوله : والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجا يتربصن بأنفسهن أربعة أشهر وعشرا   [ 2 \ 234 ] . 

 تنبيه . 

 اعلم : أن في قوله - جل وعلا - : نأت بخير منها أو مثلها   [ 2 \ 106 ] إشكالا من جهتين : 

 الأولى : أن يقال : إما أن يكون الأثقل خيرا من الأخف ; لأنه أكثر أجرا ،   أو الأخف خيرا من الأثقل ; لأنه أسهل منه ، وأقرب إلى القدرة على الامتثال  .  وكون الأثقل خيرا يقتضي منع نسخه بالأخف ، كما أن كون الأخف خيرا يقتضي   منع نسخه بالأثقل ; لأن الله صرح بأنه يأتي بما هو خير من المنسوخ أو  مماثل  له ، لا ما هو دونه . وقد عرفت : أن الواقع جواز نسخ كل منهما  بالآخر . 

 الجهة الثانية : من جهتي الإشكال في قوله أو مثلها   [ 2 \ 106 ] ; لأنه يقال : ما الحكمة في نسخ المثل ليبدل منه مثله ؟ وأي مزية للمثل على المثل حتى ينسخ ويبدل منه ؟ . 

 والجواب عن الإشكال الأول : هو أن الخيرية تارة تكون في الأثقل لكثرة   الأجر ، وذلك فيما إذا كان الأجر كثيرا جدا والامتثال غير شديد الصعوبة ،   كنسخ التخيير بين الإطعام والصوم بإيجاب الصوم ; فإن في الصوم أجرا كثيرا   كما في الحديث القدسي : " إلا الصوم فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به   " ، والصائمون من خيار الصابرين   ; لأنهم صبروا لله عن شهوة بطونهم وفروجهم ; والله يقول : إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب     [ 39 \ 10 ] ، ومشقة الصوم عادية ليس فيها صعوبة شديدة تكون مظنة لعدم   القدرة على الامتثال ، وإن عرض ما يقتضي ذلك كمرض أو سفر ; فالتسهيل برخصة   الإفطار منصوص بقوله : " فمن كان منكم مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر     [ 2 \ 184 ] ، وتارة تكون الخيرية في الأخف ، وذلك فيما إذا كان الأثقل   المنسوخ شديد الصعوبة بحيث يعسر فيه الامتثال ; فإن الأخف يكون خيرا منه ;   لأن مظنة عدم الامتثال تعرض المكلف للوقوع فيما   [ ص: 450 ] لا يرضي الله ، وذلك كقوله : وإن تبدوا ما في أنفسكم أو تخفوه يحاسبكم به الله     [ 2 \ 284 ] ، فلو لم تنسخ المحاسبة بخطرات القلوب لكان الامتثال صعبا   جدا ، شاقا على النفوس ، لا يكاد يسلم من الإخلال به ، إلا من سلمه الله   تعالى - فشك أن نسخ ذلك بقوله : لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها   [ 2 \ 286 ] ، خير للمكلف من بقاء ذلك الحكم الشاق ، وهكذا . 

 والجواب عن الإشكال الثاني : هو أن قوله : أو مثلها ، يراد به مماثلة الناسخ والمنسوخ في حد ذاتهما     ; فلا ينافي أن يكون الناسخ يستلزم فوائد خارجة عن ذاته يكون بها خيرا  من  المنسوخ ، فيكون باعتبار ذاته مماثلا للمنسوخ ، وباعتبار ما يستلزمه من   الفوائد التي لا توجد في المنسوخ خيرا من المنسوخ . 

 وإيضاحه : أن عامة المفسرين يمثلون لقوله : أو مثلها ، بنسخ استقبال بيت المقدس  باستقبال بيت الله الحرام      ; فإن هذا الناسخ والمنسوخ بالنظر إلى ذاتهما متماثلان ; لأن كل واحد   منهما جهة من الجهات ، وهي في حقيقة أنفسها متساوية ، فلا ينافي أن يكون   الناسخ مشتملا على حكم خارجة عن ذاته تصيره خيرا من المنسوخ بذلك الاعتبار .   فإن استقبال بيت الله الحرام  تلزمه نتائج متعددة مشار لها في القرآن ليست موجودة في استقبال بيت المقدس  ، منها : أنه يسقط به احتجاج كفار مكة  على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بقولهم : تزعم أنك على ملة إبراهيم  ولا تستقبل قبلتها ! وتسقط به حجة اليهود  بقولهم : تعيب ديننا وتستقبل قبلتنا ، وقبلتنا من ديننا ! وتسقط به أيضا حجة علماء اليهود  فإنهم عندهم في التوراة : أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سوف يؤمر باستقبال بيت المقدس  ، ثم يؤمر بالتحول عنه إلى استقبال بيت الله الحرام    . فلو لم يؤمر بذلك لاحتجوا عليه بما عندهم في التوراة من أنه سيحول إلى بيت الله الحرام  ، والفرض أنه لم يحول . 

 وقد أشار تعالى إلى هذه الحكم التي هي إدحاض هذه الحجج الباطلة بقوله : ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيثما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره لئلا   [ 2 \ 150 ] ، ثم بين الحكمة بقوله : لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجة الآية [ 2 \ 150 ] ، وإسقاط هذه الحجج من الدواعي التي دعته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى حب التحويل إلى بيت الله الحرام  المشار إليه في قوله تعالى : قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام الآية [ 2 \ 144 ] . 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (180)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(26)
صـ 451 إلى صـ 455

**
المسألة الخامسة : اعلم أن النسخ على ثلاثة أقسام : 

 [ ص: 451 ] الأول : نسخ التلاوة والحكم معا ، ومثاله ما ثبت في صحيح مسلم من حديث عائشة    - رضي الله عنه - قالت : " كان فيما أنزل من القرآن عشر رضعات معلومات يحرمن   . . " ، الحديث . فآية عشر رضعات منسوخة التلاوة والحكم إجماعا . 

 الثاني : نسخ التلاوة وبقاء الحكم ، ومثاله آية الرجم المذكورة آنفا ، وآية خمس رضعات على قول  الشافعي  وعائشة ومن وافقهما . 

 الثالث : نسخ الحكم وبقاء التلاوة ،  وهو  غالب ما في القرآن من المنسوخ . كآية المصابرة ، والعدة ، والتخيير  بين  الصوم والإطعام ، وحبس الزواني . كما ذكرنا ذلك كله آنفا . 
المسألة السادسة : اعلم أنه لا خلاف بين العلماء في نسخ القرآن بالقرآن ، ونسخ السنة بمتواتر السنة     . واختلفوا في نسخ القرآن بالسنة كعكسه ، وفي نسخ المتواتر بأخبار  الآحاد  ; وخلافهم في هذه المسائل معروف . وممن قال : بأن الكتاب لا ينسخ  إلا  بالكتاب ، وأن السنة لا تنسخ إلا بالسنة  الشافعي    - رحمه الله - . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : الذي يظهر لي - والله تعالى أعلم - هو أن   الكتاب والسنة كلاهما ينسخ بالآخر ; لأن الجميع وحي من الله تعالى . فمثال نسخ السنة بالكتاب   : نسخ استقبال بيت المقدس  باستقبال بيت الله الحرام    ; فإن استقبال بيت المقدس  أولا إنما وقع بالسنة لا بالقرآن ، وقد نسخه الله بالقرآن في قوله : فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها الآية [ 2 \ 144 ] ، ومثال نسخ الكتاب بالسنة     : نسخ آية عشر رضعات تلاوة وحكما بالسنة المتواترة . ونسخ سورة الخلع   وسورة الحفد تلاوة وحكما بالسنة المتواترة . وسورة الخلع وسورة الحفد : هما   القنوت في الصبح عند المالكية . وقد أوضح صاحب ( الدر المنثور ) وغيره   تحقيق أنهما كانتا سورتين من كتاب الله ثم نسختا . 

 وقد قدمنا في ( سورة الأنعام ) أن الذي يظهر لنا أنه الصواب : هو أن أخبار   الآحاد الصحيحة يجوز نسخ المتواتر بها إذا ثبت تأخرها عنه ، وأنه لا   معارضة بينهما ; لأن المتواتر حق ، والسنة الواردة بعده إنما بينت شيئا   جديدا لم يكن موجودا قبل ، فلا معارضة بينهما البتة لاختلاف زمنهما . 

 فقوله تعالى : قل  لا أجد في ما أوحي إلي محرما على  طاعم يطعمه إلا أن يكون ميتة أو دما  مسفوحا أو لحم خنزير فإنه رجس أو فسقا  أهل لغير الله به فمن   [ ص: 452 ] اضطر غير باغ ولا عاد فإن ربك غفور رحيم   [ 6 \ 145 ] الآية . 

 يدل بدلالة المطابقة دلالة صريحة على إباحة لحوم الحمر الأهلية ; لصراحة   الحصر بالنفي والإثبات في الآية في ذلك . فإذا صرح النبي - صلى الله عليه   وسلم - بعد ذلك يوم خيبر  في  حديث صحيح : "  بأن لحوم الحمر الأهلية غير مباحة " ، فلا معارضة البتة بين  ذلك الحديث  الصحيح وبين تلك الآية النازلة قبله بسنين ; لأن الحديث دل على  تحريم جديد  ، والآية ما نفت تجدد شيء في المستقبل كما هو واضح . 

 فالتحقيق - إن شاء الله - هو جواز نسخ المتواتر بالآحاد الصحيحة الثابت   تأخرها عنه ، وإن خالف فيه جمهور الأصوليين ، ودرج على خلافه وفاقا للجمهور   صاحب المراقي بقوله : والنسخ بالآحاد للكتاب ليس بواقع على الصواب . 

 ومن هنا تعلم : أنه لا دليل على بطلان قول من قال : إن الوصية للوالدين والأقربين منسوخة بحديث : " لا وصية لوارث   " ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
المسألة السابعة : اعلم أن التحقيق هو جواز النسخ قبل التمكن من الفعل ، فإن قيل : ما الفائدة في تشريع الحكم أولا إذا كان سينسخ قبل التمكن من فعله ؟ . 

 فالجواب : أن الحكمة ابتلاء المكلفين بالعزم على الامتثال . ويوضح هذا :   أن الله أمر إبراهيم أن يذبح ولده ، وقد نسخ عنه هذا الحكم بفدائه بذبح   عظيم قبل أن يتمكن من الفعل . وبين أن الحكمة في ذلك : الابتلاء بقوله : إن هذا لهو البلاء المبين وفديناه بذبح عظيم     [ 37 \ 106 ، 107 ] ، ومن أمثلة النسخ قبل التمكن من الفعل : نسخ خمس   وأربعين صلاة ليلة الإسراء ، بعد أن فرضت الصلاة خمسين صلاة ، كما هو معروف   . وقد أشار إلى هذه المسألة في مراقي السعود بقوله : 
**والنسخ من قبل وقوع الفعل جاء وقوعا في صحيح النقل 
**المسألة الثامنة : اعلم أن التحقيق : أنه ما كل زيادة على النص تكون نسخا ، وإن خالف في ذلك الإمام أبو حنيفة      - رحمه الله - ، بل الزيادة على النص قسمان : قسم مخالف النص المذكور   قبله ، وهذه الزيادة تكون نسخا على التحقيق ; كزيادة تحريم الحمر الأهلية ،   وكل ذي ناب من السباع مثلا ، على المحرمات الأربعة المذكورة في آية : قل لا أجد في ما أوحي إلي محرما على طاعم يطعمه الآية [ 6 \ 145 ] ; لأن الحمر الأهلية ونحوها لم يسكت عن حكمه في الآية ، بل مقتضى الحصر بالنفي والإثبات   [ ص: 453 ] في قوله : في ما أوحي إلي محرما على طاعم يطعمه إلا أن يكون ميتة الآية ، صريح في إباحة الحمر الأهلية وما ذكر معها ; فكون زيادة تحريمها نسخا أمر ظاهر . 

 وقسم لا تكون الزيادة فيه مخالفة للنص ، بل تكون زيادة شيء سكت عنه النص   الأول ، وهذا لا يكون نسخا ، بل بيان حكم شيء كان مسكوتا عنه ; كتغريب   الزاني البكر ، وكالحكم بالشاهد ، واليمين في الأموال . فإن القرآن في   الأول : أوجب الجلد وسكت عما سواه ، فزاد النبي حكما كان مسكوتا عنه ، وهو   التغريب . كما أن القرآن في الثاني فيه : فإن لم يكونا رجلين فرجل وامرأتان الآية   [ 2 \ 282 ] ، وسكت عن حكم الشاهد واليمين ، فزاد النبي - صلى الله عليه   وسلم - حكما كان مسكوتا عنه ; وإلى هذا أشار في مراقي السعود بقوله : 
**وليس نسخا كل ما أفادا فيما رسا بالنص إلا ازديادا* *

 وقد قدمنا في ( الأنعام ) في الكلام على قوله : قل لا أجد في ما أوحي إلي محرما الآية [ 6 \ 145 ] . 
قوله تعالى : قل نزله روح القدس من ربك بالحق الآية   ، أمر الله - جل وعلا - نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذه الآية  الكريمة  : أن يقول إن هذا القرآن الذي زعموا أنه افتراء بسبب تبديل الله  آية مكان  آية ; أنه نزله عليه روح القدس من ربه - جل وعلا - ; فليس مفتريا  له . وروح  القدس : جبريل  ، ومعناه الروح المقدس ، أي : الطاهر من كل ما لا يليق . 

 وأوضح هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله : قل من كان عدوا لجبريل فإنه نزله على قلبك بإذن الله الآية [ 2 \ 97 ] ، وقوله : وإنه لتنزيل رب العالمين نزل به الروح الأمين على قلبك لتكون من المنذرين بلسان عربي مبين   [ 26 \ 192 - 195 ] ، وقوله : ولا تعجل بالقرآن من قبل أن يقضى إليك وحيه   [ 20 \ 114 ] ، وقوله : لا تحرك به لسانك لتعجل به إن علينا جمعه وقرآنه فإذا قرأناه فاتبع قرآنه   [ 75 \ 16 - 18 ] . إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
قوله تعالى : ولقد نعلم أنهم يقولون إنما يعلمه بشر ،   أقسم - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه يعلم أن الكفار يقولون : إن   هذا القرآن الذي جاء به النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ليس وحيا من الله ،   وإنما تعلمه من بشر من الناس . 

 وأوضح هذا المعنى في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله : وقالوا أساطير الأولين اكتتبها فهي تملى عليه بكرة وأصيلا   [ 25 \ 5 ] ، وقوله : إن هذا إلا سحر يؤثر   [ 74 \ 24 ] ،   [ ص: 454 ] أي : يرويه محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن غيره ، وقوله : وليقولوا درست الآية [ 6 \ 105 ] ، كما تقدم في ( الأنعام ) . 

 وقد اختلف العلماء في تعيين هذا البشر الذي زعموا أنه يعلم النبي - صلى   الله عليه وسلم - ، وقد صرح القرآن بأنه أعجمي اللسان ; فقيل : هو غلام الفاكه بن المغيرة  ، واسمه جبر  ، وكان نصرانيا فأسلم . وقيل : اسمه يعيش عبد لبني الحضرمي  ، وكان يقرأ الكتب الأعجمية . وقيل : غلام لبني عامر بن لؤي    . وقيل : هما غلامان : اسم أحدهما يسار  ، واسم الآخر جبر  ، وكانا صيقليين يعملان السيوف ، وكانا يقرآن كتابا لهم . وقيل : كانا يقرآن التوراة والإنجيل ، إلى غير ذلك من الأقوال . 

 وقد بين - جل وعلا - كذبهم وتعنتهم في قولهم : إنما يعلمه بشر   [ 16 \ 103 ] ، بقوله : لسان الذي يلحدون إليه أعجمي وهذا لسان عربي مبين     [ 16 \ 103 ] ، أي : كيف يكون تعلمه من ذلك البشر ، مع أن ذلك البشر   أعجمي اللسان . وهذا القرآن عربي مبين فصيح ، لا شائبة فيه من العجمة ;   فهذا غير معقول . 

 وبين شدة تعنتهم أيضا بأنه لو جعل القرآن أعجميا لكذبوه أيضا وقالوا : كيف   يكون هذا القرآن أعجميا مع أن الرسول الذي أنزل عليه عربي ; وذلك في قوله  :  ولو جعلناه قرآنا أعجميا لقالوا لولا فصلت آياته أأعجمي وعربي     [ 41 \ 44 ] ، أي : أقرآن أعجمي ، ورسول عربي . فكيف ينكرون أن القرآن   أعجمي والرسول عربي ، ولا ينكرون أن المعلم المزعوم أعجمي ، مع أن القرآن   المزعوم تعليمه له عربي . 

 كما بين تعنتهم أيضا ، بأنه لو نزل هذا القرآن العربي المبين ، على أعجمي   فقرأه عليهم عربيا لكذبوه أيضا ، مع ذلك الخارق للعادة ; لشدة عنادهم   وتعنتهم ، وذلك في قوله : ولو نزلناه على بعض الأعجمين فقرأه عليهم ما كانوا به مؤمنين   [ 26 \ 198 - 199 ] . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : يلحدون ، أي : يميلون عن الحق . والمعنى   لسان البشر الذي يلحدون ، أي : يميلون قولهم عن الصدق والاستقامة إليه ;   أعجمي غير بين ، وهذا القرآن لسان عربي مبين ، أي : ذو بيان وفصاحة . وقرأ هذا الحرف حمزة   والكسائي      : يلحدون ، بفتح الياء والحاء ، من لحد الثلاثي . وقرأه الباقون :  يلحدون  ، بضم الياء والحاء ، من لحد الثلاثي . وقرأه الباقون : يلحدون ،  بضم  الياء وكسر الحاء من ألحد الرباعي ، وهما لغتان ، والمعنى واحد ، أي :    [ ص: 455 ] يميلون عن الحق إلى الباطل . وأما يلحدون ، التي في ( الأعراف ) ، والتي في ( فصلت ) فلم يقرأهما بفتح الياء والحاء إلا حمزة  وحده دون  الكسائي    . وإنما وافقه  الكسائي  في هذه التي في ( النحل ) وأطلق اللسان على القرآن ; لأن العرب تطلق اللسان وتريد به الكلام ; فتؤنثها وتذكرها . ومنه قول أعشى  باهلة : 


**إني أتتني لسان لا أسر بها من علو لا عجب فيها ولا سخر* *

 وقول الآخر : 


**لسان الشر تهديها إلينا     وخنت وما حسبتك أن تخونا 
**

 وقول الآخر : 


**أتتني لسان بني عامر     أحاديثها بعد قول نكر 
**

 ومنه قوله تعالى : واجعل لي لسان صدق في الآخرين   [ 26 \ 84 ] ، أي : ثناء حسنا باقيا . ومن إطلاق اللسان بمعنى الكلام مذكرا قول الحطيئة : 

 ندمت على لسان فات مني فليت بأنه في جوف عكم . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (181)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(27)
صـ 456 إلى صـ 460

*
*قوله تعالى : وضرب الله مثلا قرية كانت آمنة مطمئنة يأتيها رزقها رغدا من كل مكان فكفرت بأنعم الله فأذاقها الله لباس الجوع والخوف بما كانوا يصنعون ، قال بعض أهل العلم : " إن هذا مثل ضربه الله لأهل مكة     " ، وهو رواية  العوفي  عن  ابن عباس  ، وإليه ذهب مجاهد  وقتادة  ،  وعبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم  ، وحكاه مالك  عن  الزهري    - رحمهم الله - ، نقله عنهم ابن كثير  وغيره . 

 وهذه الصفات المذكورة التي اتصفت بها هذه القرية : تتفق مع صفات أهل مكة   المذكورة في القرآن ; فقوله عن هذه القرية : كانت آمنة مطمئنة   [ 16 \ 112 ] ، قال نظيره عن أهل مكة     ; كقوله : أولم نمكن لهم حرما آمنا الآية [ 28 \ 57 ] ، وقوله : أولم يروا أنا جعلنا حرما آمنا ويتخطف الناس من حولهم الآية [ 29 \ 67 ] ، وقوله : وآمنهم من خوف   [ 106 \ 4 ] ، وقوله : ومن دخله كان آمنا   [ 3 \ 97 ] ، وقوله : وإذ جعلنا البيت مثابة للناس وأمنا الآية [ 2 \ 125 ] ، وقوله : يأتيها رزقها رغدا من كل مكان   [ 16 \ 112 ] ، قال نظيره عن أهل مكة   أيضا ; كقوله : يجبى إليه ثمرات كل شيء   [ 28 \ 57 ] ، وقوله : لإيلاف قريش إيلافهم رحلة   [ ص: 456 ] الشتاء والصيف فليعبدوا رب هذا البيت الذي أطعمهم من جوع وآمنهم من خوف   [ 106 \ 1 - 4 ] ، فإن رحلة الشتاء كانت إلى اليمن  ، ورحلة الصيف كانت إلى الشام  ، وكانت تأتيهم من كلتا الرحلتين أموال وأرزاق ; ولذا أتبع الرحلتين بامتنانه عليهم : بأن أطعمهم من جوع . وقوله في دعوة إبراهيم    : وإذ قال إبراهيم رب اجعل هذا بلدا آمنا وارزق أهله من الثمرات الآية [ 2 \ 126 ] ، وقوله : فاجعل أفئدة من الناس تهوي إليهم وارزقهم من الثمرات الآية [ 14 \ 37 ] . 

 وقوله : فكفرت بأنعم الله   [ 16 \ 112 ] ، ذكر نظيره عن أهل مكة   في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله : ألم تر إلى الذين بدلوا نعمة الله كفرا وأحلوا قومهم دار البوار   [ 14 \ 28 ] . 

 وقد قدمنا طرفا من ذلك في الكلام على قوله تعالى : يعرفون نعمة الله ثم ينكرونها الآية [ 16 \ 83 ] . 

 وقوله : فأذاقها الله لباس الجوع والخوف بما كانوا يصنعون   [ 16 \ 112 ] ، وقع نظيره قطعا لأهل مكة     ; لما لجوا في الكفر والعناد ، ودعا عليهم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وقال : " اللهم اشدد وطأتك على مضر ، واجعلها عليهم سنين كسنين يوسف     " ، فأصابتهم سنة أذهبت كل شيء ، حتى أكلوا الجيف والعلهز ( وهو وبر   البعير يخلط بدمه إذا نحروه ) ، وأصابهم الخوف الشديد بعد الأمن ; وذلك   الخوف من جيوش رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وغزواته وبعوثه وسراياه .   وهذا الجوع والخوف أشار لهما القرآن على بعض التفسيرات ; فقد فسر  ابن مسعود  آية ( الدخان ) بما يدل على ذلك . 

 قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : باب : فارتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين   [ 44 \ 10 ] ، " فارتقب " [ 44 \ 10 ] : فانتظر ، حدثنا عبدان  ، عن أبي حمزة  ، عن  الأعمش  ، عن مسلم  ، عن مسروق  ، عن عبد الله  قال : مضى خمس : الدخان ، والروم ، والقمر ، والبطشة ، واللزام . يغشى الناس هذا عذاب أليم   [ 44 \ 11 ] ، حدثنا يحيى  ، حدثنا أبو معاوية    . عن  الأعمش  ، عن مسلم  ، عن مسروق  قال : قال عبد الله    : " إنما كان هذا ; لأن قريشا  لما استعصوا على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - دعا عليهم بسنين كسني يوسف      ; فأصابهم قحط وجهد ، حتى أكلوا العظام . فجعل الرجل ينظر إلى السماء   فيرى ما بينه وبينها كهيئة الدخان من الجهد . فأنزل الله تعالى : فارتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين يغشى الناس هذا   [ ص: 457 ] عذاب أليم   [ 44 \ 10 ، 11 ] ، فأتي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقيل : يا رسول الله ، استسق الله لمضر  ، فإنها قد هلكت ! قال : " لمضر    ! إنك لجريء ! " ، فاستسقى فسقوا . فنزلت : إنكم عائدون   [ 44 \ 15 ] ، فلما أصابتهم الرفاهية عادوا إلى حالهم حين أصابتهم الرفاهية . فأنزل الله عز وجل : يوم نبطش البطشة الكبرى إنا منتقمون   [ 44 \ 16 ] ، يعني يوم بدر    . 

 باب قوله تعالى : ربنا اكشف عنا العذاب إنا مؤمنون   [ 44 \ 12 ] ، حدثنا يحيى  ، حدثنا  وكيع  عن  الأعمش  ، عن أبي الضحى  ، عن مسروق  قال : دخلت على عبد الله  فقال : " إن من العلم أن تقول لما لا تعلم : الله أعلم ، إن الله قال لنبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : قل ما أسألكم عليه من أجر وما أنا من المتكلفين   [ 38 \ 86 ] " ، إن قريشا  لما غلبوا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - واستعصوا عليه ، قال : " اللهم أعني عليهم بسبع كسبع يوسف      " ، فأخذتهم سنة أكلوا فيها العظام والميتة من الجهد ، حتى جعل أحدهم  يرى  ما بينه وبين السماء كهيئة الدخان من الجوع *** ، قالوا : ربنا اكشف عنا العذاب إنا مؤمنون   [ 44 \ 12 ] ، فقيل له : إن كشفنا عنهم عادوا ; فدعا ربه فكشف عنهم فعادوا ، فانتقم الله منهم يوم بدر    ; فذلك قوله : يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين   [ 44 \ 10 ] ، إلى قوله جل ذكره : إنا منتقمون   [ 44 \ 16 ] ، انتهى بلفظه من صحيح  البخاري    . 

 وفي تفسير  ابن مسعود     - رضي الله عنه -  لهذه الآية الكريمة : ما يدل دلالة واضحة أن ما أذيقت  هذه القرية المذكورة  في ( سورة النحل ) من لباس الجوع أذيقه أهل مكة   ، حتى أكلوا العظام ، وصار الرجل منهم يتخيل له مثل الدخان من شدة الجوع . وهذا التفسير من  ابن مسعود    - رضي الله عنه - له حكم الرفع ; لما تقرر في علم الحديث : من أن تفسير الصحابي المتعلق بسبب النزول له حكم الرفع   ; كما أشار له صاحب طلعة الأنوار بقوله : 

 تفسير صاحب له تعلق بالسبب الرفع له محقق . 

 وكما هو معروف عند أهل العلم . 

 وقد قدمنا ذلك في ( سورة البقرة ) في الكلام : على قوله تعالى : فأتوهن من حيث أمركم الله   [ 2 \ 222 ] . 

 وقد ثبت في صحيح مسلم  أن  الدخان من أشراط  الساعة . ولا مانع من حمل الآية الكريمة على الدخانين :  الدخان الذي مضى ،  والدخان المستقبل جمعا بين الأدلة . وقد قدمنا أن  التفسيرات المتعددة في  الآية إن كان يمكن حمل الآية على جميعها فهو أولى .  وقد قدمنا أن ذلك هو  الذي حققه أبو العباس بن تيمية    - رحمه الله - في رسالته في علوم القرآن ، بأدلته . 

 [ ص: 458 ] وأما الخوف المذكور في آية " النحل " فقد ذكر - جل وعلا - مثله عن أهل مكة   أيضا على بعض تفسيرات الآية الكريمة التي هي : ولا يزال الذين كفروا تصيبهم بما صنعوا قارعة أو تحل قريبا من دارهم     [ 13 \ 31 ] ، فقد جاء عن جماعة من السلف تفسير القارعة التي تصيبهم   بسرية من سرايا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال صاحب الدر المنثور :   أخرج  الفريابي   وابن جرير  ، وابن مردويه  من طريق عكرمة  ، عن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - في قوله : تصيبهم بما صنعوا قارعة   [ 13 \ 31 ] ، قال : السرايا ، وأخرج  الطيالسي   وابن جرير  ، وابن المنذر  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، وأبو الشيخ ، وابن مردويه  ، والبيهقي  في الدلائل ، من طريق  سعيد بن جبير    - رضي الله عنه - ، عن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - في قوله : " ولا يزال الذين كفروا تصيبهم بما صنعوا قارعة   [ 13 \ 31 ] ، قال : سرية قارعة أو تحل قريبا من دارهم   [ 13 \ 31 ] ، قال : أنت يا محمد  حتى يأتي وعد الله ، قال : فتح مكة    " ، وأخرج ابن مردويه  ، عن أبي سعيد    - رضي الله عنه - في قوله : " تصيبهم بما صنعوا قارعة ، قال : سرية من سرايا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أو تحل : يا محمد  قريبا من دارهم " ، وأخرج  ابن أبي شيبة   وابن جرير  ، وابن المنذر  ، وأبو الشيخ ، والبيهقي  في الدلائل ، عن مجاهد    - رضي الله عنه - قال : " القارعة السرايا أو تحل قريبا من دارهم ، قال : الحديبية  ، حتى يأتي وعد الله ، قال : فتح مكة    " ، وأخرج  ابن جرير  عن عكرمة    - رضي الله عنه - في قوله : ولا يزال الذين كفروا الآية ، نزلت بالمدينة  في سرايا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أو تحل أنت يا محمد  قريبا من دراهم   . اه محل الغرض منه . 

 فهذا التفسير المذكور في آية ( الرعد ) هذه ، والتفسير المذكور قبله في آية ( الدخان ) يدل على أن أهل مكة   أبدلوا بعد سعة الرزق بالجوع ، وبعد الأمن والطمأنينة بالخوف ; كما قال في القرية المذكورة : كانت آمنة مطمئنة يأتيها رزقها رغدا من كل مكان فكفرت بأنعم الله فأذاقها الله لباس الجوع والخوف بما كانوا يصنعون   [ 16 \ 112 ] ، وقوله في القرية المذكورة : ولقد جاءهم رسول منهم فكذبوه   . . . الآية [ 16 \ 113 ] ، لا يخفى أنه قال مثل ذلك عن قريش  في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله : لقد جاءكم رسول من أنفسكم الآية [ 9 \ 128 ] ، وقوله : لقد من الله على المؤمنين إذ بعث فيهم رسولا من أنفسهم الآية [ 3 \ 164 ] . 

 والآيات المصرحة بكفرهم وعنادهم كثيرة جدا ; كقوله : أجعل الآلهة إلها واحدا إن هذا لشيء عجاب وانطلق الملأ منهم أن امشوا واصبروا على آلهتكم   . . . الآية [ 38 \ 5 ]   [ ص: 459 ] وقوله : وإذا رأوك إن يتخذونك إلا هزوا أهذا الذي بعث الله رسولا إن كاد ليضلنا عن آلهتنا لولا أن صبرنا عليها الآية [ 25 \ 41 - 42 ] ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا . 

 فمجموع ما ذكرنا يؤيد قول من قال : إن المراد بهذه القرية المضروبة مثلا في آية ( النحل ) هذه : هي مكة    . وروي عن حفصة  وغيرها : " أنها المدينة  ، قالت ذلك لما بلغها قتل عثمان    - رضي الله عنه - " ، وقال بعض العلماء : هي قرية غير معينة ، ضربها الله مثلا للتخويف من مقابلة نعمة الأمن والاطمئنان والرزق ، بالكفر والطغيان   . وقال من قال بهذا القول : إنه يدل عليه تنكير القرية في الآية الكريمة في قوله : وضرب الله مثلا قرية الآية [ 16 \ 112 ] . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : وعلى كل حال ، فيجب على كل عاقل أن يعتبر   بهذا المثل ، وألا يقابل نعم الله بالكفر والطغيان ; لئلا يحل به ما حل   بهذه القرية المذكورة . ولكن الأمثال لا يعقلها عن الله إلا من أعطاه الله   علما ; لقوله : وتلك الأمثال نضربها للناس وما يعقلها إلا العالمون   [ 29 \ 43 ] . 

 وفي قوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : قرية ، وجهان من الإعراب . 

 أحدهما : أنه يدل من قوله : مثلا ، الثاني : أن ضرب مضمن معنى جعل ، وأن :   قرية ، هي المفعول الأول ، و : مثلا المفعول الثاني . وإنما أخرت قرية   لئلا يقع الفصل بينها وبين صفاتها المذكورة في قوله : كانت آمنة . . . ،   إلخ . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : مطمئنة ، أي : لا يزعجها خوف ; لأن الطمأنينة مع الأمن ، والانزعاج والقلق مع الخوف . 

 وقوله : رغدا ، أي : واسعا لذيذا . والأنعم قيل : جمع نعمة كشدة وأشد . أو   على ترك الاعتداد بالتاء . كدرع وأدرع . أو جمع نعم كبؤس وأبؤس . كما  تقدم  في ( سورة الأنعام ) في الكلام على قوله : حتى يبلغ أشده الآية [ الآية \ 152 ] . 

 وفي هذه الآية الكريمة سؤال معروف ، هو أن يقال : كيف أوقع الإذاقة على اللباس في قوله : فأذاقها الله لباس الجوع والخوف الآية [ 16 \ 112 ] ، وروي أن ابن الراوندي  الزنديق قال  لابن الأعرابي    - إمام اللغة والأدب - : هل يذاق اللباس ؟ ! يريد الطعن   [ ص: 460 ] في قوله تعالى : فأذاقها الله لباس الجوع الآية ، فقال له  ابن الأعرابي    : لا بأس أيها النسناس ! هب أن محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما كان نبيا ! أما كان عربيا ؟ . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : والجواب عن هذا السؤال ظاهر ، وهو أنه أطلق اسم اللباس على ما أصابهم من الجوع والخوف     ; لأن آثار الجوع والخوف تظهر على أبدانهم ، وتحيط بها كاللباس . ومن  حيث  وجدانهم ذلك اللباس المعبر به عن آثار الجوع والخوف ، أوقع عليه  الإذاقة ،  فلا حاجة إلى ما يذكره البيانيون من الاستعارات في هذه الآية  الكريمة .  وقد أوضحنا في رسالتنا التي سميناها ( منع جواز المجاز في  المنزل للتعبد  والإعجاز ) : أنه لا يجوز لأحد أن يقول إن في القرآن مجازا ، وأوضحنا ذلك بأدلته ، وبينا أن ما يسميه البيانيون مجازا أنه أسلوب من أساليب اللغة العربية . 

 وقد اختلف أهل البيان في هذه الآية ، فبعضهم يقول : فيها استعارة مجردة ;   يعنون أنها جيء فيها بما يلائم المستعار له . وذلك في زعمهم أنه استعار   اللباس لما غشيهم من بعض الحوادث كالجوع والخوف ، بجامع اشتماله عليهم   كاشتمال اللباس على اللابس على سبيل الاستعارة التصريحية الأصلية التحقيقية   ، ثم ذكر الوصف الذي هو الإذاقة ملائما للمستعار له الذي هو الجوع والخوف  ;  لأن إطلاق الذوق على وجدان الجوع والخوف جرى عندهم مجرى الحقيقة لكثرة   الاستعمال . 

 فيقولون : ذاق البؤس والضر ، وأذاقه غيره إياهما ; فكانت الاستعارة مجردة   لذكر ما يلائم المستعار له ، الذي هو المشبه في الأصل في التشبيه الذي هو   أصل الاستعارة . ولو أريد ترشيح هذه الاستعارة في زعمهم لقيل : فكساها ;   لأن الإتيان بما يلائم المستعار منه الذي هو المشبه به في التشبيه الذي هو   أصل الاستعارة يسمى " ترشيحا " ، والكسوة تلائم اللباس ، فذكرها ترشيح   للاستعارة . قالوا : وإن كانت الاستعارة المرشحة أبلغ من المجردة ، فتجريد   الاستعارة في الآية أبلغ ; من حيث إنه روعي المستعار له الذي هو الخوف   والجوع ، وبذكر الإذاقة المناسبة لذلك ليزداد الكلام وضوحا . 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (182)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(28)
صـ 461 إلى صـ 465


 وقال بعضهم : هي استعارة مبنية على استعارة ; فإنه أولا استعار لما يظهر  على أبدانهم من الاصفرار والذبول والنحول اسم اللباس ، بجامع الإحاطة  بالشيء والاشتمال عليه ، فصار اسم اللباس مستعارا لآثار الجوع والخوف على  أبدانهم ، ثم استعار اسم الإذاقة لما يجدونه من ألم ذلك الجوع والخوف  المعبر عنه باللباس ، بجامع التعرف والاختبار في كل من الذوق بالفم ، ووجود  الألم من الجوع والخوف ; وعليه ففي اللباس   [ ص: 461 ] استعارة أصلية كما ذكرنا . وفي الإذاقة المستعارة لمس ألم الجوع والخوف استعارة تبعية . 

 وقد ألممنا هنا بطرف قليل من كلام البيانيين هنا ليفهم الناظر مرادهم ، مع  أن التحقيق الذي لا شك فيه : أن كل ذلك لا فائدة فيه ، ولا طائل تحته ،  وأن العرب تطلق الإذاقة على الذوق وعلى غيره من وجود الألم واللذة ، وأنها  تطلق اللباس على المعروف ، وتطلقه على غيره مما فيه معنى اللباس من  الاشتمال ; كقوله : هن لباس لكم وأنتم لباس لهن   [ 2 \ 187 ] ، وقول الأعشى    : 


**إذا ما الضجيع ثنى عطفها تثنت عليه فكانت لباسا* *

 وكلها أساليب عربية . ولا إشكال في أنه إذا أطلق اللباس على مؤثر مؤلم  يحيط بالشخص إحاطة اللباس ، فلا مانع من إيقاع الإذاقة على ذلك الألم  المحيط المعبر باسم اللباس . والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : ولا تقولوا لما تصف ألسنتكم الكذب هذا حلال وهذا حرام لتفتروا على الله الكذب ، نهى الله - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة الكفار عن تحريم ما أحل الله من رزقه ، مما شرع لهم عمرو بن لحي    ( لعنه الله ) من تحريم ما أحل الله . 

 وقد أوضح - جل وعلا - هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله : قل هلم شهداءكم الذين يشهدون أن الله حرم هذا فإن شهدوا فلا تشهد معهم   [ 6 \ 150 ] ، وقوله : قل أرأيتم ما أنزل الله لكم من رزق فجعلتم منه حراما وحلالا قل آلله أذن لكم أم على الله تفترون   [ 10 \ 59 ] ، وقوله : قد خسر الذين قتلوا أولادهم سفها بغير علم وحرموا ما رزقهم الله افتراء على الله قد ضلوا وما كانوا مهتدين   [ 6 \ 140 ] ، وقوله : وقالوا ما في بطون هذه الأنعام خالصة لذكورنا ومحرم على أزواجنا الآية [ 6 \ 139 ] ، وقوله : وقالوا هذه أنعام وحرث حجر لا يطعمها إلا من نشاء بزعمهم الآية [ 6 \ 138 ] ، وقوله حجر ، أي : حرام ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، كما تقدم . 

 وفي قوله الكذب [ 16 \ 116 ] ، أوجه من الإعراب : 

 أحدهم : أنه منصوب بـ : تقولوا ، أي : لا تقولوا الكذب لما تصفه ألسنتكم  من رزق الله بالحل والحرمة ; كما ذكر في الآيات المذكورة آنفا من غير  استناد ذلك الوصف إلى دليل ، واللام مثلها في قولك : لا تقولوا لما أحل  الله : هو حرام ، وكقوله : ولا تقولوا لمن يقتل في سبيل الله أموات الآية [ 2 \ 154 ] ، وجملة هذا حلال وهذا   [ ص: 462 ] حرام ،  بدل من : الكذب ، وقيل : إن الجملة المذكورة في محل نصب : تصف ، بتضمينها  معنى تقول ، أي : ولا تقولوا الكذب لما تصفه ألسنتكم ، فتقول هذا حلال وهذا  حرام . وقيل : الكذب ، مفعول به ل تصف ، و ما مصدرية ، وجملة هذا حلال وهذا حرام متعلقة  ب لا تقولوا ، أي : لا تقولوا هذا حلال وهذا حرام لوصف ألسنتكم الكذب ; أي  : لا تحرموا ولا تحللوا لأجل قول تنطق به ألسنتكم ، ويجول في أفواهكم ; لا  لأجل حجة وبينة ، قاله صاحب الكشاف . وقيل : الكذب بدل من هاء المفعول  المحذوفة ; أي : لما تصفه ألسنتكم الكذب . 

 تنبيه . 

 كان السلف الصالح - رضي الله عنهم - يتورعون عن قولهم : هذا حلال وهذا حرام ; خوفا من هذه الآيات . 

 قال القرطبي  في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : قال  الدارمي : أبو محمد  في مسنده : أخبرنا هارون  ، عن حفص  ، عن  الأعمش  قال : " ما سمعت إبراهيم  قط يقول : حلال ولا حرام ، ولكن كان يقول : كانوا يكرهون ، وكانوا يستحبون   " . 

 وقال ابن وهب    : قال مالك    : لم يكن من فتيا الناس أن يقولوا : هذا حلال وهذا حرام ، ولكن يقولوا إياكم كذا وكذا ، ولم أكن لأصنع هذا   . انتهى . 

 وقال  الزمخشري    : واللام في قوله : لتفتروا على الله الكذب    [ 16 \ 116 ] ، من التعليل الذي لا يتضمن معنى الفرض . اه . وكثير من  العلماء يقولون : هي لام العاقبة . والبيانيون يزعمون أن حرف التعليل  كاللام إذا لم تقصد به علة غائية ; كقوله : فالتقطه آل فرعون ليكون لهم عدوا الآية [ 28 \ 8 ] ، وقوله هنا : لتفتروا على الله الكذب   [ 16 \ 116 ] ، أن في ذلك استعارة تبعية في معنى الحرف . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : بل كل ذلك من أساليب اللغة العربية . فمن  أساليبها : الإتيان بحرف التعليل للدلالة على العلة الغائية ; كقوله : وأنزلنا معهم الكتاب والميزان ليقوم الناس بالقسط الآية  [ 57 \ 25 ] ، ومن أساليبها الإتيان باللام للدلالة على ترتب أمر على أمر ;  كترتب المعلول على علته الغائية . وهذا الأخير كقوله : فالتقطه آل فرعون   [ ص: 463 ] ليكون لهم عدوا وحزنا   [ 28 \ 8 ] ; لأن العلة الغائية الباعثة لهم على التقاطه ليست هي أن يكون لهم عدوا ، بل ليكون لهم قرة عين ; كما قالت امرأة فرعون    : قرة عين لي ولك لا تقتلوه عسى أن ينفعنا أو نتخذه ولدا    [ 28 \ 9 ] ، ولكن لما كان كونه عدوا لهم وحزنا يترتب على التقاطهم له ;  كترتب المعلول على علته الغائية ، عبر فيه باللام الدالة على ترتيب المعلول  على العلة . وهذا أسلوب عربي ، فلا حاجة إلى ما يطيل به البيانيون في مثل  هذا المبحث . 
قوله تعالى : إن الذين يفترون على الله الكذب لا يفلحون متاع قليل ولهم عذاب أليم ،  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الذين يفترون عليه الكذب - أي  يختلقونه عليه - كدعواهم أنه حرم هذا وهو لم يحرمه ، ودعواهم له الشركاء  والأولاد - لا يفلحون ; لأنهم في الدنيا لا ينالون إلا متاعا قليلا لا  أهمية له ، وفي الآخرة يعذبون العذاب العظيم ، الشديد المؤلم . 

 وأوضح هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ; كقوله في يونس : قل إن الذين يفترون على الله الكذب لا يفلحون متاع في الدنيا ثم إلينا مرجعهم ثم نذيقهم العذاب الشديد بما كانوا يكفرون   [ 10 \ 69 - 70 ] ، وقوله : نمتعهم قليلا ثم نضطرهم إلى عذاب غليظ   [ 31 \ 24 ] ، وقوله : قال ومن كفر فأمتعه قليلا ثم أضطره إلى عذاب النار وبئس المصير   [ 2 \ 126 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله متاع قليل ، خبر مبتدأ محذوف ، أي : متاعهم في الدنيا متاع قليل . وقال  الزمخشري     : منفعتهم في الدنيا متاع قليل . وقوله لا يفلحون ، أي : لا ينالون  الفلاح ، وهو يطلق على معنيين : أحدهما : الفوز بالمطلوب الأكبر ، والثاني :  البقاء السرمدي ; كما تقدم بشواهده . 
قوله تعالى : وعلى الذين هادوا حرمنا ما قصصنا عليك من قبل الآية . هذا المحرم عليهم ، المقصوص عليه من قبل المحل عليه هنا هو المذكور في ( سورة الأنعام ) ، في قوله : وعلى  الذين هادوا حرمنا كل ذي ظفر ومن البقر والغنم حرمنا عليهم شحومهما إلا ما  حملت ظهورهما أو الحوايا أو ما اختلط بعظم ذلك جزيناهم ببغيهم وإنا  لصادقون   [ 6 \ 164 ] . 

 وجملة المحرمات عليهم في هذه الآية الكريمة ظاهرة ، وهو كل ذي ظفر : كالنعامة   [ ص: 464 ] والبعير  ، والشحم الخالص من البقر والغنم - وهو الثروب - وشحم الكلى . أما الشحم  الذي على الظهر ، والذي في الحوايا وهي الأمعاء ، والمختلط بعظم كلحم الذنب  وغيره من الشحوم المختلطة بالعظام ; فهو حلال لهم ; كما هو واضح من الآية  الكريمة . 
قوله تعالى : إن إبراهيم كان أمة قانتا لله حنيفا ولم يك من المشركين شاكرا لأنعمه اجتباه وهداه إلى صراط مستقيم ، أثنى الله - جل وعلا - في هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين على نبيه إبراهيم    - عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام - : بأنه أمة ; أي : إمام مقتدى به ، يعلم الناس الخير ; كما قال تعالى : إني جاعلك للناس إماما    [ 2 \ 124 ] ، وأنه قانت لله ، أي : مطيع له ، وأنه لم يكن من المشركين ،  وأنه شاكر لأنعم الله ، وأن الله اجتباه ، أي : اختاره واصطفاه . وأنه  هداه إلى صراط مستقيم . 

 وكرر هذا الثناء عليه في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : وإبراهيم الذي وفى   [ 53 \ 37 ] ، وقوله : وإذ ابتلى إبراهيم ربه بكلمات فأتمهن قال إني جاعلك للناس إماما   [ 2 \ 124 ] ، وقوله : ولقد آتينا إبراهيم رشده من قبل وكنا به عالمين   [ 21 \ 51 ] ، وقوله : وكذلك نري إبراهيم ملكوت السماوات والأرض وليكون من الموقنين   [ 6 \ 75 ] ، وقوله عنه : إني وجهت وجهي للذي فطر السماوات والأرض حنيفا وما أنا من المشركين   [ 6 \ 79 ] ، وقوله : ما كان إبراهيم يهوديا ولا نصرانيا ولكن كان حنيفا مسلما وما كان من المشركين   [ 3 \ 67 ] ، وقوله : وإن من شيعته لإبراهيم إذ جاء ربه بقلب سليم   [ 37 \ 83 - 84 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الكثيرة في الثناء عليه . 

 وقد قدمنا معاني " الأمة " ، في القرآن . 
قوله تعالى : وآتيناه في الدنيا حسنة الآية  [ 16 \ 221 ] ، قال بعض العلماء : الحسنة التي آتاه الله في الدنيا :  الذرية الطيبة ، والثناء الحسن . ويستأنس لهذا بأن الله بين أنه أعطاه بسبب  إخلاصه لله ، واعتزاله أهل الشرك : الذرية الطيبة . وأشار أيضا لأنه جعل  له ثناء حسنا باقيا في الدنيا ; قال تعالى : فلما اعتزلهم وما يعبدون من دون الله وهبنا له إسحاق ويعقوب وكلا جعلنا نبيا ووهبنا لهم من رحمتنا وجعلنا لهم لسان صدق عليا   [ 19 \ 49 - 50 ] ، وقال : وجعلنا في ذريته النبوة والكتاب   [ 29 \ 27 ] ، وقال : واجعل لي لسان صدق في الآخرين   [ 26 \ 84 ] . 
[ ص: 465 ] قوله تعالى : ثم أوحينا إليك أن اتبع ملة إبراهيم حنيفا وما كان من المشركين ذكر الله - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه أوحى إلى نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الأمر باتباع ملة إبراهيم  حنيفا وما كان من المشركين . 

 وبين هذا أيضا في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله : قل إنني هداني ربي إلى صراط مستقيم دينا قيما ملة إبراهيم حنيفا وما كان من المشركين   [ 6 \ 161 ] ، وقوله : ياأيها الذين آمنوا اركعوا واسجدوا واعبدوا ربكم وافعلوا الخير لعلكم تفلحون   - إلى قوله - ملة أبيكم إبراهيم الآية [ 22 \ 77 - 78 ] وقوله : قد كانت لكم أسوة حسنة في إبراهيم الآية  [ 60 \ 4 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . والملة : الشريعة . والحنيف :  المائل عن كل دين باطل إلى دين الحق . وأصله من الحنف : وهو اعوجاج الرجلين  ; يقال : برجله حنف ، أي : اعوجاج . ومنه قول أم الأحنف بن قيس ترقصه وهو  صبي : والله لولا حنف برجله ما كان في فتيانكم من مثله . 

 وقوله : حنيفا حال من المضاف إليه ; على حد قول ابن مالك  في الخلاصة : ما كان جزء ما له أضيفا أو مثل جزئه فلا تحيفا . 

 لأن المضاف هنا وهو ملة ، كالجزء من المضاف إليه ، وهو : إبراهيم ; لأنه  لو حذف لبقي المعنى تاما ; لأن قولنا : أن اتبع إبراهيم ، كلام تام المعنى  كما هو ظاهر ، وهذا هو مراده بكونه مثل جزئه . 
قوله تعالى : وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن ،  أمر الله - جل وعلا - نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذه الآية الكريمة :  أن يجادل خصومه بالطريق التي هي أحسن طرق المجادلة : من إيضاح الحق بالرفق  واللين . وعن مجاهد : وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن   [ 16 \ 125 ] ، قال : أعرض عن أذاهم   . وقد أشار إلى هذا المعنى في قوله : ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن إلا الذين ظلموا منهم   [ 29 \ 46 ] أي : إلا الذين نصبوا للمؤمنين الحرب فجادلهم بالسيف حتى يؤمنوا ، أو يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون . 

 ونظير ما ذكر هنا من المجادلة بالتي هي أحسن قوله لموسى  وهارون  في شأن فرعون    : " فقولا له قولا لينا لعله يتذكر أو يخشى   " [ 20 \ 44 ] ، ومن ذلك القول اللين : قول موسى  له : هل لك إلى أن تزكى وأهديك إلى ربك فتخشى   [ 79 \ 18 - 19 ] . 
*
**
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثانى
الحلقة (183)
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ(29)
صـ 466 إلى صـ 469


قوله تعالى : إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بالمهتدين ، ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله ، أي : زاغ عن طريق الصواب   [ ص: 466 ] والحق ، إلى طريق الكفر والضلال . 

 وأوضح هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ; كقوله في أول ( القلم ) : إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بالمهتدين فلا تطع المكذبين   [ 68 \ 7 - 8 ] ، وقوله في ( الأنعام ) : إن ربك هو أعلم من يضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بالمهتدين   [ 6 \ 117 ] ، وقوله في ( النجم ) : إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بمن اهتدى   [ 53 \ 30 ] ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا . 

 والظاهر أن صيغة التفضيل التي هي : أعلم ، في هذه الآيات يراد بها مطلق   الوصف لا التفضيل ; لأن الله لا يشاركه أحد في علم ما يصير إليه خلقه من   شقاوة وسعادة ; فهي كقول الشنفرى : 

 وإن مدت الأيدي إلى الزاد لم أكن بأعجلهم إذ أجشع القوم أعجل . 

 أي : لم أكن بعجلهم . وقول الفرزدق : 

 إن الذي سمك السماء بنى لنا بيتا دعائمه أعز وأطول . 

 أي عزيزة طويلة . 
قوله تعالى : وإن عاقبتم فعاقبوا بمثل ما عوقبتم به ولئن صبرتم لهو خير للصابرين ، نزلت هذه الآية الكريمة من ( سورة النحل ) بالمدينة  ، في تمثيل المشركين بحمزة  ومن قتل معه يوم أحد    . فقال المسلمون : لئن أظفرنا الله بهم لنمثلن بهم ; فنزلت الآية الكريمة ، فصبروا لقوله تعالى : لهو خير للصابرين   [ 16 \ 126 ] ، مع أن ( سورة النحل ) مكية ، إلا هذه الآيات الثلاث من آخرها . والآية فيها جواز الانتقام والإرشاد إلى أفضلية العفو   . وقد ذكر تعالى هذا المعنى في القرآن ; كقوله : وجزاء سيئة سيئة مثلها فمن عفا وأصلح فأجره على الله الآية [ 42 \ 40 ] ، وقوله : والجروح قصاص فمن تصدق به فهو كفارة له الآية [ 5 \ 45 ] ، وقوله : ولمن انتصر بعد ظلمه فأولئك ما عليهم من سبيل   - إلى قوله - ولمن صبر وغفر إن ذلك لمن عزم الأمور   [ 42 \ 41 - 43 ] ، وقوله : لا يحب الله الجهر بالسوء من القول إلا من ظلم   - إلى قوله - : أو تعفوا عن سوء فإن الله كان عفوا قديرا   [ 4 \ 149 ] ، كما قدمنا . 
[ ص: 467 ] مسائل بهذه الآية الكريمة . 

 المسألة الأولى : يؤخذ من هذه الآية حكم مسألة الظفر ،   وهي أنك إن ظلمك إنسان : بأن أخذ شيئا من مالك بغير الوجه الشرعي ولم  يمكن  لك إثباته ، وقدرت له على مثل ما ظلمك به على وجه تأمن معه الفضيحة   والعقوبة ; فهل لك أن تأخذ قدر حقك أو لا ؟ . 

 أصح القولين ، وأجرأهما على ظواهر النصوص وعلى القياس : أن لك أن تأخذ قدر حقك من غير زيادة ; لقوله تعالى في هذه الآية : فعاقبوا بمثل ما عوقبتم به الآية [ 16 \ 126 ] ، وقوله : فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم   [ 2 \ 194 ] . 

 وممن قال بهذا القول :  ابن سيرين  ،  وإبراهيم النخعي  ، وسفيان  ، ومجاهد  ، وغيرهم . 

 وقالت طائفة من العلماء منهم مالك    : لا يجوز ذلك ; وعليه درج خليل بن إسحاق المالكي  في مختصره بقوله في الوديعة : وليس له الأخذ منها لمن ظلمه بمثلها . 

 واحتج من قال بهذا القول بحديث : " أد الأمانة إلى من ائتمنك . ولا تخن من خانك     " ، اه . وهذا الحديث على فرض صحته لا ينهض الاستدلال به ; لأن من أخذ   قدر حقه ولم يزد عليه لم يخن من خانه ، وإنما أنصف نفسه ممن ظلمه . 

 المسألة الثانية : أخذ بعض العلماء من هذه الآية الكريمة المماثلة في القصاص ،   فمن قتل بحديدة قتل بها ، ومن قتل بحجر قتل به ، ويؤيده رضه - صلى الله   عليه وسلم - رأس يهودي بين حجرين ; قصاصا لجارية فعل بها مثل ذلك " . 

 وهذا قول أكثر أهل العلم خلافا لأبي حنيفة  ومن   وافقه ، زاعما أن القتل بغير المحدد شبه عمد ، لا عمد صريح حتى يجب فيه   القصاص . وسيأتي لهذا - إن شاء الله تعالى - زيادة إيضاح في ( سورة الإسراء   ) . 

 المسألة الثالثة : أطلق - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة اسم العقوبة على الجناية الأولى : في قوله : بمثل ما عوقبتم به   [ 16 \ 126 ] ، والجناية الأولى ليست عقوبة ; لأن القرآن بلسان عربي مبين . ومن أساليب اللغة العربية المشاكلة بين الألفاظ   ; فيؤدي لفظ بغير معناه الموضوع له مشاكلة للفظ آخر مقترن به في الكلام ; كقول الشاعر : 


**قالوا اقترح شيئا نجد لك طبخه قلت اطبخوا لي جبة وقميصا* *

 [ ص: 468 ] أي : خيطوا لي . وقال بعض العلماء : ومنه قول جرير    : 


**هذي الأرامل قد قضيت حاجتها     فمن لحاجة هذا الأرمل الذكر 
**

 بناء على القول بأن الأرامل لا تطلق في اللغة إلا على الإناث . 

 ونظير الآية الكريمة في إطلاق إحدى العقوبتين على ابتداء الفعل مشاكلة للفظ الآخر قوله تعالى : ذلك ومن عاقب بمثل ما عوقب به ثم بغي عليه الآية [ 22 \ 60 ] ، ونحوه أيضا . 

 قوله : وجزاء سيئة سيئة مثلها   [ 42 \ 40 ] ، مع أن القصاص ليس بسيئة ، وقوله : فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه الآية [ 2 \ 194 ] ; لأن القصاص من المعتدي أيضا ليس باعتداء كما هو ظاهر ، وإنما أدي بغير لفظه للمشاكلة بين اللفظين .
قوله تعالى : واصبر وما صبرك إلا بالله الآية   [ 16 \ 127 ] . ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه - صلى الله   عليه وسلم - مأمور بالصبر ، وأنه لا يمتثل ذلك الأمر بالصبر إلا بإعانة   الله وتوفيقه ; لقوله : وما صبرك إلا بالله الآية [ 16 \ 127 ] ، وأشار لهذا المعنى في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله : وما يلقاها إلا الذين صبروا وما يلقاها إلا ذو حظ عظيم   [ 41 \ 35 ] ; لأن قوله : وما يلقاها إلا ذو حظ الآية ، معناه أن خصلة الصبر لا يلقاها إلا من كان له عند الله الحظ الأكبر والنصيب الأوفر ، بفضل الله عليه ، وتيسير ذلك له .
قوله تعالى : إن الله مع الذين اتقوا والذين هم محسنون ، ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه مع عباده المتقين المحسنين ، وقد تقدم إيضاح معنى التقوى و الإحسان . 

 وهذه المعية بعباده المؤمنين ، وهي بالإعانة والنصر والتوفيق . وكرر هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : إنني معكما أسمع وأرى   [ 20 \ 46 ] ، وقوله : إذ يوحي ربك إلى الملائكة أني معكم   [ 8 \ 12 ] ، وقوله : لا تحزن إن الله معنا   [ 9 \ 40 ] ، وقوله : قال كلا إن معي ربي سيهدين   [ 26 \ 62 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وأما المعية العامة لجميع الخلق فهي بالإحاطة التامة والعلم ، ونفوذ   القدرة ، وكون الجميع في قبضته - جل وعلا - : فالكائنات في يده - جل وعلا -   أصغر من حبة خردل ، وهذه هي   [ ص: 469 ] المذكورة أيضا في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله : ما يكون من نجوى ثلاثة إلا هو رابعهم ولا خمسة إلا هو سادسهم ولا أدنى من ذلك ولا أكثر إلا هو معهم الآية [ 58 \ 7 ] ، وقوله : وهو معكم أين ما الآية [ 57 \ 4 ] ، وقوله : فلنقصن عليهم بعلم وما كنا غائبين   [ 7 \ 7 ] ، وقوله : وما تكون في شأن وما تتلو منه من قرآن ولا تعملون من عمل إلا كنا عليكم شهودا إذ تفيضون فيه الآية [ 10 \ 61 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 فهو - جل وعلا - مستو على عرشه كما قال ، على الكيفية اللائقة بكماله   وجلاله ، وهو محيط بخلقه ، كلهم في قبضة يده ، لا يعزب عنه مثقال ذرة في   الأرض ولا في السماء ، ولا أصغر من ذلك ولا أكبر إلا في كتاب مبين .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (184)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(1)
صـ 3 إلى صـ 9

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 سُورَةُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ 

 قوله تعالى : سبحان الذي أسرى بعبده ليلا من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى   . 

 الآية ، وقد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك : أن من أنواع البيان التي   تضمنها أن يقول بعض العلماء في الآية قولا ، ويكون في الآية قرينة تدل  على  عدم صحة ذلك القول ، فإنا نبين ذلك . 

 فإذا علمت ذلك ، فاعلم أن هذا الإسراء به صلى الله عليه وسلم المذكور في   هذه الآية الكريمة ، زعم بعض أهل العلم أنه بروحه صلى الله عليه وسلم دون   جسده ، زاعما أنه في المنام لا اليقظة ; لأن رؤيا الأنبياء وحي   . 

 وزعم بعضهم : أن الإسراء بالجسد ، والمعراج بالروح دون الجسد ، ولكن ظاهر القرآن يدل على أنه بروحه وجسده صلى الله عليه وسلم يقظة لا مناما ، لأنه قال بعبده والعبد   عبارة عن مجموع الروح والجسد ، ولأنه قال : سبحان والتسبيح إنما يكون عند   الأمور العظام ، فلو كان مناما لم يكن له كبير شأن حتى يتعجب منه .  ويؤيده  قوله تعالى : ما زاغ البصر وما طغى   [ 53 \ 17 ] لأن البصر من آلات الذات لا الروح ، وقوله هنا : لنريه من آياتنا   . 

 [ 17 \ 1 ] 

 ومن أوضح الأدلة القرآنية على ذلك قوله جل وعلا : وما جعلنا الرؤيا التي أريناك إلا فتنة للناس والشجرة الملعونة في القرآن ، [ 17 \ 60 ] فإنها رؤيا عين يقظة ، لا رؤيا منام ، كما صح عن  ابن عباس  وغيره . 

 ومن الأدلة الواضحة على ذلك : أنها لو كانت رؤيا منام لما كانت فتنة ، ولا سببا لتكذيب قريش      ; لأن رؤيا المنام ليست محل إنكار ; لأن المنام قد يرى فيه ما لا يصح .   فالذي جعله الله فتنة هو ما رآه بعينه من الغرائب والعجائب . 

 فزعم المشركون أن من ادعى رؤية ذلك بعينه فهو كاذب لا محالة ، فصار فتنة   لهم . وكون الشجرة المعلونة التي هي شجرة الزقوم على التحقيق فتنة لهم : "   أن الله لما أنزل قوله :   [ ص: 4 ] إنها شجرة تخرج في أصل الجحيم قالوا [ 37 \ 64 ] ، ظهر كذبه ; لأن الشجر لا ينبت بالأرض اليابسة ، فكيف ينبت في أصل النار ! " كما تقدم في " البقرة " . 

 ويؤيد ما ذكرنا من كونها رؤيا عين يقظة قوله تعالى هنا : لنريه من آياتنا الآية [ 17 \ 1 ] ، وقوله ما زاغ البصر وما طغى لقد رأى من آيات ربه الكبرى   . 

 [ 53 \ 17 - 18 ] وما زعمه بعض أهل العلم من أن الرؤيا لا تطلق بهذا اللفظ لغة إلا على رؤيا المنام مردود . بل التحقيق : أن لفظ الرؤيا يطلق في لغة العرب على رؤية العين يقظة أيضا . ومنه قول الراعي  وهو عربي قح : 
**فكبر للرؤيا وهش فؤاده وبشر نفسا كان قبل يلومها* *

 فإنه يعني رؤية صائد بعينه . ومنه أيضا قول أبي الطيب    : 
**ورؤياك أحلى في العيون من الغمض* *

 قاله صاحب اللسان . 

 وزعم بعض أهل العلم : أن المراد بالرؤيا في قوله تعالى : وما جعلنا الرؤيا التي أريناك   [ 17 \ 60 ] رؤيا منام ، وأنها هي المذكورة في قوله تعالى : لقد صدق الله رسوله الرؤيا بالحق لتدخلن المسجد الحرام إن شاء الله الآية ، [ 48 \ 27 ] والحق الأول . 

 وركوبه صلى الله عليه وسلم على البراق يدل على أن الإسراء بجسمه ; لأن   الروح ليس من شأنه الركوب على الدواب كما هو معروف ، وعلى كل حال فقد   تواترت الأحاديث الصحيحة عنه :   " أنه أسري به من المسجد الحرام  إلى المسجد الأقصى  ، وأنه عرج به من المسجد الأقصى  حتى جاوز السماوات السبع   " . 

 وقد دلت الأحاديث المذكورة على أن الإسراء والمعراج كليهما بجسمه وروحه يقظة لا مناما ، كما دلت على ذلك أيضا الآيات التي ذكرنا . 

 وعلى ذلك من يعتد به من أهل السنة والجماعة ، فلا عبرة بمن أنكر ذلك من الملحدين . وما ثبت في الصحيحين من طريق شريك  عن أنس  رضي الله عنه : أن الإسراء   [ ص:  5 ] المذكور  وقع مناما لا ينافي ما ذكرنا مما عليه أهل السنة والجماعة ،  ودلت عليه  نصوص الكتاب والسنة . لإمكان أن يكون رأى الإسراء المذكور نوما ،  ثم جاءت  تلك الرؤيا كفلق الصبح فأسري به يقظة تصديقا لتلك الرؤيا  المنامية . كما  رأى في النوم أنهم دخلوا المسجد الحرام  ، فجاءت تلك الرؤيا كفلق الصبح ، فدخلوا المسجد الحرام  في عمرة القضاء عام سبع يقظة لا مناما ، تصديقا لتلك الرؤيا . كما قال تعالى : لقد صدق الله رسوله الرؤيا بالحق لتدخلن المسجد الحرام إن شاء الله آمنين الآية [ 48 \ 27 ] ، ويؤيد ذلك حديث عائشة  الصحيح :   " فكان لا يرى رؤيا إلا جاءت مثل فلق الصبح   " مع أن جماعة من أهل العلم قالوا : إن  شريك بن عبد الله بن أبي نمر  ساء حفظه في تلك الرواية المذكورة عن أنس  ، وزاد فيها ونقص ، وقدم وأخر . ورواها عن أنس  غيره من الحفاظ على الصواب ، فلم يذكروا المنام الذي ذكره شريك  المذكور . وانظر رواياتهم بأسانيدها ومتونها في تفسير ابن كثير  رحمه   الله تعالى ، فقد جمع طرق حديث الإسراء جمعا حسنا بإتقان . ثم قال رحمه   الله : " والحق أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أسري به يقظة لا مناما من مكة  إلى بيت المقدس  راكبا   البراق ، فلما انتهى إلى باب المسجد ربط الدابة عند الباب ودخله فصلى في   قبلته تحية المسجد ركعتين ، ثم أتي بالمعراج وهو كالسلم ذو درج يرقى فيها ،   فصعد فيه إلى السماء الدنيا ، ثم إلى بقية السماوات السبع ، فتلقاه من كل   سماء مقربوها ، وسلم على الأنبياء الذين في السماوات بحسب منازلهم  ودرجاتهم  ، حتى مر بموسى  الكليم في السادسة ، وإبراهيم  الخليل   في السابعة ، ثم جاوز منزليهما صلى الله عليه وسلم وعليهما وعلى سائر   الأنبياء ، حتى انتهى إلى مستوى يسمع فيه صريف الأقلام - أي : أقلام القدر -   بما هو كائن ، ورأى سدرة المنتهى ، وغشيها من أمر الله تعالى عظمة عظيمة   من فراش من ذهب وألوان متعددة ، وغشيتها الملائكة ، ورأى هناك جبريل  على صورته وله ستمائة جناح ، ورأى رفرفا أخضر قد سد الأفق ، ورأى البيت المعمور ، وإبراهيم  الخليل باني الكعبة  الأرضية   مسندا ظهره إليه . لأنه الكعبة السماوية يدخله كل يوم سبعون ألفا من   الملائكة ، يتعبدون فيه ثم لا يعودون إليه إلى يوم القيامة ، ورأى الجنة   والنار . وفرض الله عليه هنالك الصلوات خمسين ، ثم خففها إلى خمس ; رحمة   منه ولطفا بعباده . 

 وفي هذا اعتناء بشرف الصلاة وعظمتها . ثم هبط إلى بيت المقدس  ،   وهبط معه الأنبياء . فصلى بهم فيه لما حانت الصلاة ، ويحتمل أنها الصبح  من  يومئذ . ومن الناس من يزعم أنه أمهم في السماء ، والذي تظاهرت به  الروايات  أنه ببيت المقدس  ، ولكن   [ ص: 6 ] في بعضها أنه كان أول دخوله إليه ، والظاهر أنه بعد رجوعه إليه ، لأنه لما مر بهم في منازلهم جعل يسأل عنهم جبريل  واحدا واحدا وهو يخبره بهم ، وهذا هو اللائق . لأنه كان أولا مطلوبا إلى الجناب العلوي ليفرض عليه وعلى أمته ما يشاء الله تعالى . 

 ثم لما فرغ من الذي أريد به اجتمع به هو وإخوانه من النبيين ، ثم أظهر شرفه وفضله عليهم بتقديمه في الإمامة ، وذلك عن إشارة جبريل  عليه السلام في ذلك . ثم خرج من بيت المقدس  فركب البراق وعاد إلى مكة  بغلس . والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم . انتهى بلفظه من تفسير الحافظ ابن كثير  رحمه الله تعالى . 

 وقال القرطبي  في تفسير  هذه الآية الكريمة :  ثبت الإسراء في جميع مصنفات الحديث ، وروي عن الصحابة  في كل أقطار  الإسلام ، فهو متواتر بهذا الوجه . وذكر النقاش  ممن   رواه عشرين صحابيا ، ثم شرع يذكر بعض طرقه في الصحيحين وغيرهما ، وبسط  قصة  الإسراء ، تركناه لشهرته عند العامة ، وتواتره في الأحاديث . 

 وذكر الحافظ ابن كثير  رحمه الله تعالى في آخر كلامه على هذه الآية الكريمة فائدتين ، قال في أولاهما : " فائدة حسنة جليلة . وروى الحافظ  أبو نعيم الأصبهاني  في كتاب ( دلائل النبوة ) من طريق  محمد بن عمر الواقدي    : حدثني مالك بن أبي الرجال  ، عن عمر بن عبد الله  ، عن  محمد بن كعب القرظي  قال :   " بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  دحية بن خليفة  إلى قيصر . . .   " . فذكر وروده عليه وقدومه إليه ، وفي السياق دلالة عظيمة على وفور عقل هرقل  ، ثم استدعى من بالشام  من التجار فجيء  بأبي سفيان صخر بن حرب  وأصحابه ، فسألهم عن تلك المسائل المشهورة التي رواها  البخاري  ومسلم  كما سيأتي بيانه . 

 وجعل أبو سفيان  يجتهد أن يحقر أمره ويصغر عنده ، قال في هذا السياق عن أبي سفيان      : " والله ما منعني من أن أقول عليه قولا أسقطه به من عينه إلا أني أكره   أن أكذب عنده كذبة يأخذها علي ولا يصدقني في شيء . قال : حتى ذكرت قوله   ليلة أسري به ، قال : فقلت : أيها الملك ، ألا أخبرك خبرا تعرف به أنه قد   كذب . قال : وما هو ؟ قال : قلت إنه يزعم لنا أنه خرج من أرضنا أرض الحرم  في ليلة ، فجاء مسجدكم هذا مسجد إيلياء  ، ورجع إلينا تلك الليلة قبل الصباح . قال : وبطريق إيلياء  عند رأس قيصر  ، فقال بطريق إيلياء    : قد علمت تلك الليلة . 

 قال : فنظر إليه قيصر     . وقال : وما علمك  بهذا ؟ قال : إني كنت لا أنام ليلة حتى أغلق أبواب  المسجد . فلما كانت  تلك الليلة أغلقت الأبواب كلها غير باب واحد   [ ص:  7 ] غلبني  ، فاستعنت عليه بعمالي ومن يحضرني كلهم فغلبنا ، فلم نستطع أن  نحركه كأنما  نزاول به جبلا ، فدعوت إليه النجاجرة فنظروا إليه فقالوا : إن  هذا الباب  سقط عليه النجاف والبنيان ولا نستطيع أن نحركه ، حتى نصبح  فننظر من أين أتى  . قال : فرجعت وتركت البابين مفتوحين . فلما أصبحت غدوت  عليهما فإذا المجر  الذي في زاوية المسجد مثقوب . وإذا فيه أثر مربط الدابة  . قال : فقلت  لأصحابي : ما حبس هذا الباب الليلة إلا على نبي وقد صلى  الليلة في مسجدنا  اهـ . 

 ثم قال في الأخرى : " فائدة : قال الحافظ أبو الخطاب عمر بن دحية  في كتابه ( التنوير في مولد السراج المنير ) وقد ذكر حديث الإسراء من طريق أنس  ، وتكلم عليه فأجاد وأفاد ، ثم قال : وقد تواترت الروايات في حديث الإسراء عن  عمر بن الخطاب  ، وعلي  ،  وابن مسعود  ، وأبي ذر  ، ومالك بن صعصعة  ،  وأبي هريرة ،  وأبي سعيد  ،  وابن عباس  ،  وشداد بن أوس  ،  وأبي بن كعب  ، وعبد الرحمن بن قرط  ، وأبي حبة  ، وأبي ليلى الأنصاريين  ، وعبد الله بن عمرو  ، وجابر  ، وحذيفة  ، وبريدة  ، وأبي أيوب  ، وأبي أمامة  ،  وسمرة بن جندب  ، وأبي الحمراء  ،  وصهيب الرومي  ،  وأم هانئ  ، وعائشة  ،  وأسماء ابنتي أبي بكر الصديق  رضي الله عنهم أجمعين . منهم من ساقه بطوله ، ومنهم من اختصره على ما وقع في المسانيد ، وإن لم تكن رواية بعضهم على شرط الصحة " فحديث الإسراء أجمع عليه المسلمون ، وأعرض عنه الزنادقة والملحدون   ; يريدون ليطفئوا نور الله بأفواههم والله متم نوره ولو كره الكافرون اهـ من ابن كثير  بلفظه . 

 وقد قدمنا أن أحسن أوجه الإعراب في سبحان [ 17 \ 1 ] أنه مفعول مطلق ،   منصوب بفعل محذوف : أي أسبح الله سبحانا ; أي تسبيحا . والتسبيح : الإبعاد   عن السوء . ومعناه في الشرع : التنزيه عن كل ما لا يليق بجلال الله وكماله  ،  كما قدمنا . وزعم بعض أهل العلم : أن لفظة سبحان علم للتنزيه . وعليه  فهو  علم جنس لمعنى التنزيه على حد قول ابن مالك  في الخلاصة ، مشيرا إلى أن علم الجنس يكون للمعنى كما يكون للذات : ومثله برة للمبرة كذا فجار علم للفجرة 

 وعلى أنه علم : فهو ممنوع من الصرف للعلمية وزيادة الألف والنون . والذي   يظهر لي والله تعالى أعلم : أنه غير علم ، وأن معنى سبحان تنزيها لله عن كل   ما لا يليق به . ولفظة سبحان من الكلمات الملازمة للإضافة ، وورودها غير   مضافة قليل . كقول   [ ص: 8 ] الأعشى    : 


**فقلت لما جاءني فخره     سبحان من علقمة الفاخر 
**

 ومن الأدلة على أنه غير علم ملازمته للإضافة والأعلام تقل إضافتها ، وقد   سمعت لفظة سبحان غير مضافة مع التنوين والتعريف . فمثاله مع التنوين قوله :   سبحانه ثم سبحانا نعوذ به وقبلنا سبح الجودي والجمد 

 ومثاله معرفا قول الراجز : 
**سبحانك اللهم ذا السبحان* *

 والتعبير بلفظ العبد في هذا المقام العظيم يدل دلالة واضحة على أن مقام العبودية هو أشرف صفات المخلوقين وأعظمها   وأجلها . إذ لو كان هناك وصف أعظم منه لعبر به في هذا المقام العظيم ،   الذي اخترق العبد فيه السبع الطباق ، ورأى من آيات ربه الكبرى . وقد قال   الشاعر في محبوب مخلوق ، ولله المثل الأعلى : 
**يا قوم قلبي عند زهراء     يعرفه السامع والرائي 
لا تدعني إلا بيا عبدها     فإنه أشرف أسمائي 
**

 واختلف العلماء في النكتة البلاغية التي نكر من أجلها ليلا في هذه الآية الكريمة . 

 قال  الزمخشري  في  [ الكشاف ] : أراد بقوله  : ليلا [ 17 \ 1 ] بلفظ التنكير تقليل مدة  الإسراء ، وأنه أسري به في بعض  الليل من مكة إلى الشام مسيرة أربعين ليلة .  وذلك أن التنكير فيه قد دل  على معنى البعضية ، ويشهد لذلك قراءة عبد الله  وحذيفة    : من الليل ; أي بعض الليل . كقوله : ومن الليل فتهجد به نافلة   [ 17 \ 79 ] يعني بالقيام في بعض الليل اه . واعترض بعض أهل العلم هذا . 

 وذكر بعضهم : أن التنكير في قوله : ليلا للتعظيم ; أي : ليلا أي ليل ، دنا   فيه المحب إلى المحبوب ، وقيل فيه غير ذلك . وقد قدمنا : أن أسرى وسرى   لغتان . كسقى وأسقى ، وقد جمعهما قول حسان  رضي الله عنه : 


**حي النضيرة ربة الخدر     أسرت إليك ولم تكن تسري 
**

 بفتح التاء من " تسري " والباء في اللغتين للتعدية ، كالباء في ذهب الله بنورهم  [ ص: 9 ]   [ 2 \ 17 ] وقد تقدمت شواهد هذا في " سورة هود " ) .
*
**
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (185)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(2)
صـ 10 إلى صـ 15


تنبيه 

 اختلف العلماء : هل رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ربه ليلة الإسراء بعين رأسه أو لا ؟ فقال  ابن عباس  وغيره : " رآه بعين رأسه " وقالت عائشة  وغيرها : " لم يره " . وهو خلاف مشهور بين أهل العلم معروف . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : التحقيق الذي دلت عليه نصوص الشرع : أنه صلى  الله عليه وسلم لم يره بعين رأسه . وما جاء عن بعض السلف من أنه رآه .  فالمراد به الرؤية بالقلب . كما في صحيح مسلم : " أنه رآه بفؤاده مرتين "  لا بعين الرأس . 

 ومن أوضح الأدلة على ذلك أن أبا ذر  رضي الله عنه ( وهو هو في صدق اللهجة ) سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن هذه المسألة بعينها . فأفتاه بما مقتضاه : أنه لم يره . قال  مسلم بن الحجاج  رحمه الله في صحيحه : حدثنا  أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ، حدثنا  وكيع  ، عن زيد بن إبراهيم  ، عن قتادة  ، عن عبد الله بن شقيق  ، عن أبي ذر  قال : سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : هل رأيت ربك ؟ قال : " نور ، أنى أراه   " ؟ . 

 حدثنا  محمد بن بشار  ، حدثنا  معاذ بن هشام  ، حدثنا أبي . ( ح ) وحدثني  حجاج بن الشاعر  ، حدثنا  عفان بن مسلم  ، حدثنا همام  ، كلاهما عن قتادة  ، عن عبد الله بن شقيق  قال : " قلت لأبي ذر    : لو رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لسألته . فقال : عن أي شيء كنت تسأله ؟ قال : كنت أسأله : هل رأيت ربك ؟ قال أبو ذر    : قد سألت فقال : " رأيت نورا   " هذا لفظ مسلم    . 

 وقال النووي  في شرحه لمسلم    : أما قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " نورا أنى أراه    " ا ! فهو بتنوين " نور " وفتح الهمزة في " أنى " وتشديد النون وفتحها . و  " أراه " بفتح الهمزة ، هكذا رواه جميع الرواة في جميع الأصول والروايات .  ومعناه : حجابه نور ، فكيف أراه ! . 

 قال الإمام  أبو عبد الله المازري  رحمه  الله : الضمير في " أراه " عائد إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى ، ومعناه : أن  النور منعني من الرؤية . كما جرت العادة بإغشاء الأنوار الأبصار ، ومنعها  من إدراك ما حالت بين الرائي وبينه . 

 وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " رأيت نورا    " معناه : رأيت النور فحسب ، ولم أر غيره . قال : وروي " نوراني " بفتح  الراء وكسر النون وتشديد الياء . ويحتمل أن يكون معناه راجعا إلى ما قلناه .    [ ص: 10 ] أي خالق النور المانع من رؤيته ، فيكون من صفات الأفعال . 

 قال  القاضي عياض  رحمه الله : هذه الرواية لم تقع إلينا ولا رأيناها في شيء من الأصول . اه محل الغرض من كلام النووي    . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : التحقيق الذي لا شك فيه هو : أن معنى الحديث هو  ما ذكر ; من كونه لا يتمكن أحد من رؤيته لقوة النور الذي هو حجابه . ومن  أصرح الأدلة على ذلك أيضا حديث أبي موسى  المتفق  عليه " حجابه النور أو النار لو كشفه لأحرقت سبحات وجهه ما انتهى إليه  بصره من خلقه " وهذا هو معنى قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " نور ، أنى أراه   " ؟ . أي كيف أراه وحجابه نور ، من صفته أنه لو كشفه لأحرق ما انتهى إليه بصره من خلقه . 

 وقد قدمنا : أن تحقيق المقام في رؤية الله جل وعلا بالأبصار أنها جائزة عقلا في الدنيا والآخرة ، بدليل قول موسى    : رب أرني أنظر إليك   [ 7 \ 143 ] ; لأنه لا يجهل المستحيل في حقه جل وعلا . وأنها جائزة شرعا وواقعة يوم القيامة ، ممتنعة شرعا في الدنيا قال : لن تراني ولكن انظر إلى الجبل   [ 7 \ 143 ] إلى قوله : جعله دكا   [ 7 \ 143 ] . 

 ومن أصرح الأدلة في ذلك حديث : " إنكم لن تروا ربكم حتى تموتوا   " في صحيح مسلم  وصحيح  ابن خزيمة  كما تقدم . 

 وأما قوله : ثم دنا فتدلى فكان قاب قوسين   [ 53 \ 8 - 9 ] فذلك جبريل  على التحقيق ، لا الله جل وعلا . قوله تعالى : الذي باركنا حوله   . 

 أظهر التفسيرات فيه : أن معنى باركنا حوله   [ 17 \ 1 ] أكثرنا حوله الخير والبركة بالأشجار والثمار والأنهار . وقد وردت آيات تدل على هذا ; كقوله تعالى : ونجيناه ولوطا إلى الأرض التي باركنا فيها للعالمين   [ 21 \ 71 ] ، وقوله : ولسليمان الريح عاصفة تجري بأمره إلى الأرض التي باركنا فيها وكنا بكل شيء عالمين   [ 21 \ 81 ] ; فإن المراد بتلك الأرض : الشام    . والمراد بأنه بارك فيها : أنه أكثر فيها البركة والخير بالخصب والأشجار والثمار والمياه . كما عليه جمهور العلماء . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : المراد بأنه بارك فيها أنه بعث الأنبياء منها . وقيل غير ذلك . والعلم عند الله تعالى .   [ ص: 11 ] قوله تعالى : لنريه من آياتنا   . 

 الظاهر إنما أراه الله من آياته في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه أراه إياه  رؤية عين . فهمزة التعدية داخلة على رأى البصرية ; كقولك : أرأيت زيدا دار  عمرو . أي جعلته يراها بعينه . و من في الآية للتبعيض ، والمعنى : لنريه من آياتنا    : أي بعض آياتنا فنجعله يراها بعينه . وذلك ما رآه صلى الله عليه وسلم  بعينه ليلة الإسراء من الغرائب والعجائب . كما جاء مبينا في الأحاديث  الكثيرة . 

 ويدل لما ذكرنا في الآية الكريمة قوله تعالى في سورة النجم : ما زاغ البصر وما طغى لقد رأى من آيات ربه الكبرى   [ 53 \ 17 - 18 ] . 
قوله تعالى : وآتينا موسى الكتاب 

 ; لما بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة عظم شأن نبيه محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ذكر عظم شأن موسى  بالكتاب العظيم ، الذي أنزله إليه ، وهو التوراة . مبينا أنه جعله هدى لبني إسرائيل    . وكرر جل وعلا هذا المعنى في القرآن . كقوله : ولقد  آتينا موسى الكتاب فلا تكن في مرية من لقائه وجعلناه هدى لبني إسرائيل  وجعلنا منهم أئمة يهدون بأمرنا لما صبروا وكانوا بآياتنا يوقنون   [ 32 \ 23 - 24 ] ، وقوله : ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب من بعد ما أهلكنا القرون الأولى بصائر للناس الآية [ 28 \ 43 ] ، وقوله : ثم آتينا موسى الكتاب تماما على الذي أحسن وتفصيلا لكل شيء الآية [ 6 \ 54 ] ، وقوله : وكتبنا له في الألواح من كل شيء موعظة وتفصيلا لكل شيء الآية [ 7 \ 145 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 قوله تعالى : ألا تتخذوا من دوني وكيلا   . 

 اعلم أن هذا الحرف قرأه جمهور القراء ألا تتخذون بالتاء على وجه الخطاب ، وعلى هذا ف " أن " هي المفسرة . فجعل التوراة هدى لبني إسرائيل  مفسر بنهيهم عن اتخاذ وكيل من دون الله ; لأن الإخلاص كله في عبادته هو ثمرة الكتب المنزلة على الأنبياء صلوات الله عليهم وسلامه   . وعلى هذه القراءة ف " لا " في قوله : ألا تتخذوا   [ 17 \ 2 ] ناهية . وقرأه أبو عمرو  من السبعة ألا تتخذوا من دوني ‎وكيلا بالياء على الغيبة . وعلى هذه القراءة فالمصدر المنسبك من " أن " وصلتها مجرور بحرف التعليل المحذوف . أي وجعلناه هدى لبني إسرائيل  لأجل  ألا يتخذوا من دوني وكيلا . لأن اتخاذ الوكيل الذي تسند إليه الأمور ،  وتفوض من دون الله ليس من الهدى . فمرجع القراءتين إلى شيء واحد ، وهو أن التوكل إنما يكون على الله وحده لا على غيره   . 

 [ ص: 12 ] وكرر هذا المعنى في مواضع كثيرة . كقوله : رب المشرق والمغرب لا إله إلا هو فاتخذه   [ 73 \ 9 ] ، وقوله : قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا   [ 67 \ 29 ] . وقوله : فإن تولوا فقل حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش   [ 9 \ 129 ] ، وقوله : ومن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه   [ 65 \ 3 ] ، وقوله : لهم  رسلهم إن نحن إلا بشر مثلكم ولكن الله يمن على من يشاء من عباده وما كان  لنا أن نأتيكم بسلطان إلا بإذن الله وعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون وما لنا ألا نتوكل على الله وقد هدانا سبلنا ولنصبرن على ما آذيتمونا وعلى الله فليتوكل المتوكلون   [ 14 \ 11 - 12 ] ، وقوله : إني توكلت على الله ربي وربكم ما من دابة إلا هو آخذ   [ 11 \ 56 ] ، وقوله : واتل عليهم نبأ نوح إذ قال لقومه ياقوم إن كان كبر عليكم مقامي وتذكيري بآيات الله فعلى الله توكلتالآية [ 10 \ 71 ] ، وقوله : وتوكل على الله وكفى بالله وكيلا   [ 33 \ 3 ] ، وقوله : وتوكل على الحي الذي لا يموت الآية [ 25 \ 58 ] ، وقوله : فاعبده وتوكل عليه الآية ، وقوله : فزادهم إيمانا وقالوا حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل   [ 3 \ 173 ] ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا . 

 والوكيل : فعيل من التوكل ; أي متوكلا عليه ، تفوضون إليه أموركم . فيوصل إليكم النفع ، ويكف عنكم الضر . 

 وقال  الزمخشري    : وكيلا [ 17 \ 2 ] ; أي ربا تكلون إليه أموركم . 

 وقال  ابن جرير    : حفيظا لكم سواي . 

 وقال  أبو الفرج بن الجوزي    : قيل للرب وكيل لكفايته وقيامه بشئون عباده ، لا على معنى ارتفاع منزلة الموكل وانحطاط أمر الوكيل اه . قاله أبو حيان  في البحر . 

 وقال القرطبي    : وكيلا ; أي شريكا ، عن مجاهد    . وقيل : كفيلا بأمورهم . حكاه الفراء    . وقيل : ربا يتوكلون عليه في أمورهم . قاله الكلبي    . وقال الفراء     : كافيا اه والمعاني متقاربة ، ومرجعها إلى شيء واحد ، وهو أن الوكيل :  من يتوكل عليه . فتفوض الأمور إليه ، ليأتي بالخير ، ويدفع الشر . وهذا لا  يصح إلا لله وحده جل وعلا . ولهذا حذر من اتخاذ وكيل دونه . لأنه لا نافع  ولا ضار ، ولا كافي إلا هو وحده جل وعلا . . عليه توكلنا ، وهو حسبنا ونعم  الوكيل . 
[ ص: 13 ] قوله تعالى : ذرية من حملنا مع نوح إنه كان عبدا شكورا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة من حملهم مع نوح  ، تنبيها على النعمة التي نجاهم بها من الغرق ، ليكون في ذلك تهييج لذرياتهم على طاعة الله ; أي : يا ذرية من حملنا مع نوح  ، فنجيناهم من الغرق ، تشبهوا بأبيكم ، فاشكروا نعمنا . وأشار إلى هذا المعنى في قوله : أولئك الذين أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين من ذرية آدم وممن حملنا مع نوح الآية [ 19 \ 58 ] . 

 وبين في مواضع أخر الذين حملهم مع نوح  من هم ، وبين الشيء الذي حملهم فيه ، وبين من بقي له نسل ، وعقب منهم ، ومن انقطع ولم يبق له نسل ولا عقب . 

 فبين أن الذين حملهم مع نوح    : هم أهله ومن آمن معه من قومه في قوله : قلنا احمل فيها من كل زوجين اثنين وأهلك إلا من سبق عليه القول ومن آمن   . 

 [ 11 \ 40 ] وبين أن الذين آمنوا من قومه قليل بقوله : وما آمن معه إلا قليل   [ 11 \ 40 ] . 

 وبين أن ممن سبق عليه القول من أهله بالشقاء امرأته وابنه . قال في امرأته : ضرب الله مثلا للذين كفروا امرأة نوح   [ 66 \ 10 ] إلى قوله : وقيل ادخلا النار مع الداخلين   [ 66 \ 10 ] . وقال في ابنه : وحال بينهما الموج فكان من المغرقين   [ 11 \ 43 ] ، وقال فيه أيضا : إنه ليس من أهلك إنه عمل غير صالح الآية . [ 11 \ 46 ] ، وقوله : ليس من أهلك   [ 11 \ 46 ] أي : الموعود بنجاتهم في قوله : فاسلك فيها من كل زوجين اثنين وأهلك الآية ، ونحوها من الآيات . 

 وبين أن الذي حملهم فيه هو السفينة في قوله : قلنا احمل فيها الآية [ 11 \ 40 ] ; أي السفينة . وقوله : فاسلك فيها من كل زوجين اثنين الآية [ 23 \ 27 ] . أي أدخل فيها - أي السفينة : من كل زوجين اثنين وأهلك   [ 23 \ 27 ] . 

 وبين أن ذرية من حمل مع نوح  لم يبق منها إلا ذرية نوح  في قوله : وجعلنا ذريته هم الباقين   [ 37 \ 77 ] ، وكان نوح  يحمد الله على طعامه وشرابه ، ولباسه وشأنه كله . فسماه الله عبدا شكورا . 

 [ ص: 14 ] وأظهر أوجه الإعراب في قوله : ذرية من حملنا الآية [ 17 \ 3 ] ، أنه منادى بحرف محذوف .     
قوله تعالى : وقضينا إلى بني إسرائيل الآية ، أظهر الأقوال فيه : أنه بمعنى أخبرناهم وأعلمناهم . 

 ومن معاني القضاء : الإخبار والإعلام . ونظير ذلك في القرآن قوله تعالى : وقضينا إليه ذلك الأمر أن دابر هؤلاء مقطوع مصبحين   [ 15 \ 66 ] ، والظاهر أن تعديته بـ " إلى " لأنه مضمن معنى الإيحاء . وقيل : مضمن معنى : تقدمنا إليهم فأخبرناهم ، قال معناه ابن كثير    . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : إن أحسنتم أحسنتم لأنفسكم وإن أسأتم فلها 

 . 

 بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن من أحسن - أي بالإيمان والطاعة -  فإنه إنما يحسن إلى نفسه ; لأن نفع ذلك لنفسه خاصة . وأن من أساء - أي  بالكفر والمعاصي - فإنه إنما يسيء على نفسه . لأن ضرر ذلك عائد إلى نفسه  خاصة . 

 وبين هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : من عمل صالحا فلنفسه ومن أساء فعليها الآية [ 41 \ 46 و 45 \ 15 ] ، وقوله : فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شرا يره   [ 99 \ 7 - 8 ] ، وقوله : من كفر فعليه كفره ومن عمل صالحا فلأنفسهم يمهدون   [ 30 \ 44 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . واللام في قوله : وإن أسأتم فلها   [ 17 \ 7 ] بمعنى على ، أي فعليها ، بدليل قوله : ومن أساء فعليها   [ 41 \ 46 ، 45 \ 15 ] . ومن إتيان اللام بمعنى على ، قوله تعالى : ويخرون للأذقان الآية [ 17 \ 109 ] ; أي عليها ، وقوله : فسلام لك الآية [ 56 \ 91 ] . أي سلام عليك على ما قاله بعض العلماء . ونظير ذلك من كلام العرب : قول جابر التغلبي  ، أو شريح العبسي  ، أو زهير المزني  أو غيرهم : 


**تناوله بالرمح ثم انثنى له فخر صريعا لليدين وللفم* *

 أي على اليدين وعلى الفم . والتعبير بهذه اللام في هذه الآية للمشاكلة . كما قدمنا في نحو : وجزاء سيئة سيئة الآية [ 42 \ 40 ] ، فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا   [ ص: 15 ] عليه الآية [ 2 \ 194 ] . 

 قوله تعالى : فإذا جاء وعد الآخرة ليسوءوا وجوهكم 

 الآية . جواب إذا في هذه الآية الكريمة محذوف ، وهو الذي تتعلق به اللام في قوله : ليسوءوا   [ 17 \ 7 ] وتقديره : فإذا جاء وعد الآخرة بعثناهم ليسؤوا وجوهكم . بدليل قوله في الأولى : فإذا جاء وعد أولاهما بعثنا عليكم عبادا لنا الآية [ 17 \ 5 ] ، وخير ما يفسر به القرآن القرآن   . قال ابن قتيبة  في مشكل القرآن : ونظيره في حذف العامل قول حميد بن ثور    : 


**رأتني بحبليها فصدت مخافة     وفي الحبل روعاء الفؤاد فروق 
**

 أي : رأتني أقبلت ، أو مقبلا . وفي هذا الحرف ثلاث قراءات سبعيات : قرأه على  الكسائي    " لنسوء وجوهكم " بنون العظمة وفتح الهمزة ; أي لنسوءها بتسليطنا إياهم عليكم يقتلونكم ويعذبونكم . وقرأه ابن عامر  وحمزة  وشعبة  عن عاصم    " ليسوء وجوهكم " بالياء وفتح الهمزة ، والفاعل ضمير عائد إلى الله . أي ليسوء هو - أي : الله - وجوهكم بتسليطه إياهم عليكم . 

 وقرأه الباقون : [ 17 \ 7 ] ليسوءوا وجوهكم بالياء  وضم الهمزة بعدها واو الجمع التي هي فاعل الفعل ، ونصبه فحذف النون ،  وضمير الفاعل الذي هو الواو عائد إلى الذين بعثهم الله عليهم ليسؤوا وجوههم  بأنواع العذاب والقتل . 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (186)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(3)
صـ 16 إلى صـ 20

قوله تعالى : وإن عدتم عدنا   . 

 لما بين جل وعلا أن بني إسرائيل  قضى إليهم في الكتاب أنهم يفسدون في الأرض مرتين ،  وأنه إذا جاء وعد الأولى منهما : بعث عليهم عبادا له أولي بأس شديد ،  فاحتلوا بلادهم وعذبوهم . وأنه إذا جاء وعد المرة الآخرة : بعث عليهم قوما  ليسوءوا وجوههم ، وليدخلوا المسجد كما دخلوه أول مرة ، وليتبروا ما علوا  تتبيرا . 

 وبين أيضا : أنهم إن عادوا للإفساد المرة الثالثة فإنه جل وعلا يعود للانتقام منهم بتسليط أعدائهم عليهم ، وذلك في قوله : وإن عدتم عدنا   [ 17 \ 8 ] ولم يبين هنا : هل عادوا للإفساد المرة الثالثة أو لا ؟ 

 ولكنه أشار في آيات أخر إلى أنهم عادوا للإفساد بتكذيب الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم ، وكتم صفاته ونقض عهوده ، ومظاهرة عدوه عليه ، إلى غير ذلك من  أفعالهم القبيحة . فعاد الله جل وعلا للانتقام منهم تصديقا لقوله : وإن عدتم عدنا   [ 17 \ 8 ] فسلط عليهم نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمين ، فجرى على بني قريظة ، والنضير ، وبني قينقاع   [ ص: 16 ] وخيبر ما جرى من القتل والسبي والإجلاء ، وضرب الجزية على من بقي منهم ، وضرب الذلة والمسكنة . 

 فمن الآيات الدالة على أنهم عادوا للإفساد قوله تعالى : ولما  جاءهم كتاب من عند الله مصدق لما معهم وكانوا من قبل يستفتحون على الذين  كفروا فلما جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به فلعنة الله على الكافرين بئسما  اشتروا به أنفسهم أن يكفروا بما أنزل الله بغيا أن ينزل الله من فضله على  من يشاء من عباده فباءوا بغضب على غضب وللكافرين عذاب مهين   [ 2 \ 89 ، 90 ] ، وقوله : أوكلما عاهدوا عهدا نبذه فريق منهم الآية [ 2 \ 100 ] ، وقوله : ولا تزال تطلع على خائنة منهم الآية [ 5 \ 13 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

 ومن الآيات الدالة على أنه تعالى عاد للانتقام منهم ، قوله تعالى : هو  الذي أخرج الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب من ديارهم لأول الحشر ما ظننتم أن  يخرجوا وظنوا أنهم مانعتهم حصونهم من الله فأتاهم الله من حيث لم يحتسبوا  وقذف في قلوبهم الرعب يخربون بيوتهم بأيديهم وأيدي المؤمنين فاعتبروا  ياأولي الأبصار ولولا أن كتب الله عليهم الجلاء لعذبهم في الدنيا ولهم في الآخرة عذاب النار ذلك بأنهم شاقوا الله ورسوله ومن يشاق الله فإن الله شديد العقاب   [ 59 \ 2 - 3 ، 46 ] ، وتعالى : وأنزل  الذين ظاهروهم من أهل الكتاب من صياصيهم وقذف في قلوبهم الرعب فريقا  تقتلون وتأسرون فريقا وأورثكم أرضهم وديارهم وأموالهم وأرضا لم تطئوها الآية [ 33 \ 26 ، 27 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

 وتركنا بسط قصة الذين سلطوا عليهم في المرتين ، لأنها أخبار إسرائيلية ،  وهي مشهورة في كتب التفسير والتاريخ . والعلم عند الله تعالى . قوله تعالى :  وجعلنا جهنم للكافرين حصيرا 

 . في قوله : حصيرا    [ 17 \ 8 ] في هذه الآية الكريمة وجهان من التفسير معروفان عند العلماء ،  كل منهما يشهد لمعناه قرآن . وقد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك : أن  الآية قد يكون فيها وجهان أو أوجه ، وكلها صحيح ويشهد له قرآن ; فنورد جميع  ذلك لأنه كله حق : 

 الأول : أن الحصير : المحبس والسجن ; من الحصر وهو الحبس . قال الجوهري    : يقال حصره يحصره حصرا : ضيق عليه ، وأحاط به . وهذا الوجه يدل له قوله   [ ص: 17 ] تعالى : وإذا ألقوا منها مكانا ضيقا مقرنين دعوا هنالك ثبورا   [ 25 \ 13 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن معنى حصيرا   ; أي : فراشا ومهادا ، من الحصير الذي يفرش ; لأن العرب تسمي البساط الصغير حصيرا . قال الثعلبي    : وهو وجه حسن . ويدل لهذا الوجه قوله تعالى : لهم من جهنم مهاد ومن فوقهم غواش الآية [ 7 \ 41 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . والمهاد : الفراش .
قوله تعالى : إن هذا القرآن يهدي للتي هي أقوم 

 الآية ، ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أن هذا القرآن العظيم الذي هو  أعظم الكتب السماوية ، وأجمعها لجميع العلوم ، وآخرها عهدا برب العالمين جل  وعلا ، يهدي للتي هي أقوم ; أي الطريقة التي هي أسد وأعدل وأصوب . ف التي  نعت لموصوف محذوف . على حد قول ابن مالك  في الخلاصة : 


**وما من المنعوت والنعت عقل يجوز حذفه وفي النعت يقل* *

 وقال  الزجاج  والكلبي   والفراء    : للحال التي هي أقوم الحالات ، وهي توحيد الله والإيمان برسله . 

 وهذه الآية الكريمة أجمل الله جل وعلا فيها جميع ما في القرآن من الهدى  إلى خير الطرق وأعدلها وأصوبها ، فلو تتبعنا تفصيلها على وجه الكمال لأتينا  على جميع القرآن العظيم لشمولها لجميع ما فيه من الهدى إلى خيري الدنيا  والآخرة . ولكننا إن شاء الله تعالى سنذكر جملا وافرة في جهات مختلفة كثيرة  من هدى القرآن للطريق التي هي أقوم بيانا لبعض ما أشارت إليه الآية  الكريمة ، تنبيها ببعضه على كله من المسائل العظام ، والمسائل التي أنكرها  الملحدون من الكفار ، وطعنوا بسببها في دين الإسلام ، لقصور إدراكهم عن  معرفة حكمها البالغة . 

 فمن ذلك توحيد الله جل وعلا ، فقد هدى القرآن فيه للطريق التي هي أقوم  الطرق وأعدلها ، وهي توحيده جل وعلا في ربوبيته ، وفي عبادته ، وفي أسمائه  وصفاته . وقد دل استقراء القرآن العظيم على أن توحيد الله ينقسم إلى ثلاثة  أقسام : 

 الأول : توحيده في ربوبيته ، وهذا النوع من التوحيد جبلت عليه فطر العقلاء ، قال تعالى : ولئن سألتهم من خلقهم ليقولن الله الآية [ 43 \ 87 ] ، وقال : قل من   [ ص: 18 ] يرزقكم  من السماء والأرض أمن يملك السمع والأبصار ومن يخرج الحي من الميت ويخرج  الميت من الحي ومن يدبر الأمر فسيقولون الله فقل أفلا تتقون   [ 10 \ 31 ] ، وإنكار فرعون لهذا النوع من التوحيد في قوله : قال فرعون وما رب العالمين   [ 26 \ 23 ] تجاهل عن عارف أنه عبد مربوب ; بدليل قوله تعالى : قال لقد علمت ما أنزل هؤلاء إلا رب السماوات والأرض بصائر الآية [ 17 \ 102 ] ، وقوله : وجحدوا بها واستيقنتها أنفسهم ظلما وعلوا   [ 27 \ 14 ] ، وهذا النوع من التوحيد لا ينفع إلا بإخلاص العبادة لله ، كما قال تعالى : وما يؤمن أكثرهم بالله إلا وهم مشركون   [ 12 \ 106 ] ، والآيات الدالة على ذلك كثيرة جدا . 

 الثاني : توحيده جل وعلا في عبادته ،  وضابط هذا النوع من التوحيد هو تحقيق معنى " لا إله إلا الله " وهي متركبة  من نفي وإثبات ، فمعنى النفي منها : خلع جميع أنواع المعبودات غير الله  كائنة ما كانت في جميع أنواع العبادات كائنة ما كانت . ومعنى الإثبات منها :  إفراد الله جل وعلا وحده بجميع أنواع العبادات بإخلاص ، على الوجه الذي  شرعه على ألسنة رسله عليهم الصلاة والسلام . وأكثر آيات القرآن في هذا  النوع من التوحيد ، وهو الذي فيه المعارك بين الرسل وأممهم أجعل الآلهة إلها واحدا إن هذا لشيء عجاب   [ 38 \ 5 ] . 

 ومن الآيات الدالة على هذا النوع من التوحيد قوله تعالى : فاعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله واستغفر لذنبك الآية [ 47 \ 19 ] ، وقوله : ولقد بعثنا في كل أمة رسولا أن اعبدوا الله واجتنبوا الطاغوت   [ 16 \ 36 ] ، وقوله : وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول إلا نوحي إليه أنه لا إله إلا أنا فاعبدون   [ 21 \ 25 ] ، وقوله : واسأل من أرسلنا من قبلك من رسلنا أجعلنا من دون الرحمن آلهة يعبدون   [ 43 \ 45 ] ، وقوله : قل إنما يوحى إلي أنما إلهكم إله واحد فهل أنتم مسلمون    [ 21 \ 108 ] ، فقد أمر في هذه الآية الكريمة أن يقول : إنما أوحي إليه  محصور في هذا النوع من التوحيد ، لشمول كلمة : " لا إله إلا الله " لجميع  ما جاء في الكتب ; لأنها تقتضي طاعة الله بعبادته وحده . فيشمل ذلك جميع  العقائد والأوامر والنواهي ، وما يتبع ذلك من ثواب وعقاب ، والآيات في هذا  النوع من التوحيد كثيرة . 

 النوع الثالث : توحيده جل وعلا في أسمائه وصفاته   . وهذا النوع من التوحيد   [ ص: 19 ] ينبني على أصلين : 

 الأول : تنزيه الله جل وعلا عن مشابهة المخلوقين في صفاتهم ، كما قال تعالى : ليس كمثله شيء   [ 42 \ 11 ] . 

 والثاني : الإيمان بما وصف الله به نفسه ، أو وصفه به رسوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم على الوجه اللائق بكماله وجلاله ، كما قال بعد قوله : ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير مع قطع الطمع عن إدراك كيفية الاتصاف ، قال تعالى : يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم ولا يحيطون به علما   [ 20 \ 110 ] ، وقد قدمنا هذا المبحث مستوفى موضحا بالآيات القرآنية " في سورة الأعراف " . 

 ويكثر في القرآن العظيم الاستدلال على الكفار باعترافهم بربوبيته جل وعلا  على وجوب توحيد في عبادته ; ولذلك يخاطبهم في توحيد الربوبية باستفهام  التقرير ، فإذا أقروا بربوبيته احتج بها عليهم على أنه هو المستحق لأن يعبد  وحده ، ووبخهم منكرا عليهم شركهم به غيره ، مع اعترافهم بأنه هو الرب وحده  ; لأن من اعترف بأنه هو الرب وحده لزمه الاعتراف بأنه هو المستحق لأن يعبد  وحده . 

 ومن أمثلة ذلك قوله تعالى : قل من يرزقكم من السماء والأرض أمن يملك السمع والأبصار   [ 10 \ 31 ] إلى قوله : فسيقولون الله   [ 10 \ 31 ] . فلما أقروا بربوبيته وبخهم منكرا عليهم شركهم به غيره ، بقوله : فقل أفلا تتقون   [ 10 \ 31 ] . 

 ومنها قوله تعالى : قل لمن الأرض ومن فيها إن كنتم تعلمون سيقولون لله   [ 23 \ 84 ، 85 ] ، فلما اعترفوا وبخهم منكرا عليهم شركهم بقوله : قل أفلا تذكرون   [ 23 \ 85 ] ، ثم قال : قل من رب السماوات السبع ورب العرش العظيم سيقولون لله   [ 23 \ 86 - 87 ] ، فلما أقروا وبخهم منكرا عليهم شركهم بقوله : قل أفلا تتقون   [ 23 \ 87 ] ، ثم قال : قل من بيده ملكوت كل شيء وهو يجير ولا يجار عليه إن كنتم تعلمون سيقولون لله   [ 23 \ 88 ، 89 ] ، فلما أقروا وبخهم منكرا عليهم شركهم بقوله : قل فأنى تسحرون   [ 23 \ 89 ] . 

 ومنها قوله تعالى : قل من رب السماوات والأرض قل الله   [ 13 \ 16 ] ، فلما صح الاعتراف وبخهم منكرا عليهم شركهم بقوله : قل أفاتخذتم من دونه أولياء لا يملكون لأنفسهم نفعا ولا ضرا   [ 13 \ 16 ] . 

 [ ص: 20 ] ومنها قوله تعالى : ولئن سألتهم من خلقهم ليقولن الله   [ 43 \ 87 ] ، فلما صح إقرارهم وبخهم منكرا عليهم بقوله : فأنى يؤفكون   [ 43 \ 87 ] . 

 ومنها قوله تعالى : ولئن سألتهم من خلق السماوات والأرض وسخر الشمس والقمر ليقولن الله   [ 29 \ 61 ] ، فلما صح اعترافهم وبخهم منكرا شركهم بقوله : فأنى يؤفكون   [ 29 \ 61 ] وقوله تعالى : ولئن سألتهم من نزل من السماء ماء فأحيا به الأرض من بعد موتها ليقولن الله   [ 29 \ 63 ] ، فلما صح إقرارهم وبخهم منكرا عليهم شركهم بقوله : قل الحمد لله بل أكثرهم لا يعقلون   [ 29 \ 63 ] ، وقوله : ولئن سألتهم من خلق السماوات والأرض ليقولن الله   [ 31 \ 25 ] ، فلما صح اعترافهم وبخهم منكرا عليهم بقوله : قل الحمد لله بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون   [ 31 \ 25 ] ، وقوله تعالى : آلله خير أم ما أمن خلق السماوات والأرض وأنزل لكم من السماء ماء فأنبتنا به حدائق ذات بهجة ما كان لكم أن تنبتوا شجرها    [ 27 \ 59 - 60 ] ، ولا شك أن الجواب الذي لا جواب لهم البتة غيره : هو  أن القادر على خلق السماوات والأرض وما ذكر معها ، خير من جماد لا يقدر على  شيء . فلما تعين اعترافهم وبخهم منكرا عليهم بقوله : أإله مع الله بل هم قوم يعدلون   [ 27 \ 60 ] ، ثم قال تعالى : أمن جعل الأرض قرارا وجعل خلالها أنهارا وجعل لها رواسي وجعل بين البحرين حاجزا   [ 27 \ 61 ] ولا شك أن الجواب الذي لا جواب غيره كما قبله ، فلما تعين اعترافهم وبخهم منكرا عليهم بقوله : أإله مع الله بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون   [ 27 \ 61 ] ، ثم قال جل وعلا : أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ويجعلكم خلفاء الأرض   [ 27 \ 62 ] ولا شك أن الجواب كما قبله . فلما تعين إقرارهم بذلك وبخهم منكرا عليهم بقوله : أإله مع الله قليلا ما تذكرون   [ 27 \ 62 ] ، ثم قال تعالى : أمن يهديكم في ظلمات البر والبحر ومن يرسل الرياح بشرا بين يدي رحمته   [ 27 \ 63 ] ، ولا شك أن الجواب كما قبله ، فلما تعين إقرارهم بذلك وبخهم منكرا عليهم بقوله : أإله مع الله تعالى الله عما يشركون   [ 27 \ 63 ] ، ثم قال جل وعلا : أمن يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده ومن يرزقكم من السماء والأرض   [ 27 \ 64 ] ، ولا شك أن الجواب كما قبله ، فلما تعين الاعتراف وبخهم منكرا عليهم بقوله : أإله مع الله قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين   [ 27 \ 64 ] ، وقوله : الله   [ ص: 21 ] الذي خلقكم ثم رزقكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم هل من شركائكم من يفعل من ذلكم من شيء    [ 30 \ 40 ] ، ولا شك أن الجواب الذي لا جواب لهم غيره هو : لا ، أي :  ليس من شركائنا من يقدر على أن يفعل شيئا من ذلك المذكور من الخلق والرزق  والإماتة والإحياء ، فلما تعين اعترافهم وبخهم منكرا عليهم بقوله : سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون   [ 30 \ 40 ] . 

 والآيات بنحو هذا كثيرة جدا ، ولأجل ذلك ذكرنا في غير هذا الموضع أن كل  الأسئلة المتعلقة بتوحيد الربوبية استفهامات تقرير ، يراد منها أنهم إذا  أقروا رتب لهم التوبيخ والإنكار على ذلك الإقرار ; لأن المقر بالربوبية  يلزمه الإقرار بالألوهية ضرورة ; نحو قوله تعالى : أفي الله شك   [ 14 \ 10 ] ، وقوله : قل أغير الله أبغي ربا    [ 6 \ 164 ] ، وإن زعم بعض العلماء أن هذا استفهام إنكار ; لأن استقراء  القرآن دل على أن الاستفهام المتعلق بالربوبية استفهام تقرير وليس استفهام  إنكار ، لأنهم لا ينكرون الربوبية ، كما رأيت كثرة الآيات الدالة عليه . 

 والكلام على أقسام التوحيد ستجده إن شاء الله في مواضع كثيرة من هذا  الكتاب المبارك ، بحسب المناسبات في الآيات التي نتكلم على بيانها بآيات  أخر .
*

**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (187)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(4)
صـ 21 إلى صـ 25

ومن هدي القرآن للتي هي أقوم جعله الطلاق بيد الرجل ، كما قال تعالى : ياأيها النبي إذا طلقتم النساء الآية [ 65 \ 1 ] ، ونحوها من الآيات ; لأن النساء مزارع وحقول ، تبذر فيها النطف كما يبذر الحب في الأرض ، كما قال تعالى : نساؤكم حرث لكم   [ 2 \ 223 ] . 

 ولا شك أن الطريق التي هي أقوم الطرق : أن الزارع لا يرغم على الازدراع في   حقل لا يرغب الزراعة فيه لأنه يراه غير صالح له ، والدليل الحسي القاطع   على ما جاء به القرآن من أن الرجل زارع ، والمرأة مزرعة ، أن آلة الازدراع   مع الرجل ، فلو أرادت المرأة أن تجامع الرجل وهو كاره لها ، لا رغبة له   فيها لم ينتشر ، ولم يقم ذكره إليها فلا تقدر منه على شيء ، بخلاف الرجل   فإنه قد يرغمها وهي كارهة فتحمل وتلد ، كما قال أبو كبير الهذلي : 


**ممن حملن به وهن عواقد حبك النطاق فشب غير مهبل* *

 فدلت الطبيعة والخلقة على أنه فاعل وأنها مفعول به ، ولذا أجمع العقلاء على نسبة   [ ص: 22 ] الولد له لا لها . 

 وتسوية المرأة بالرجل في ذلك مكابرة في المحسوس ، كما لا يخفى .
ومن هدي القرآن للتي هي أقوم إباحته تعدد الزوجات إلى أربع ، وأن الرجل إذا خاف عدم العدل بينهن ، لزمه الاقتصار على واحدة ، أو ملك يمينه ، كما قال تعالى : وإن خفتم ألا تقسطوا في اليتامى فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فواحدة أو ما ملكت أيمانكم   [ 4 \ 3 ] ، ولا شك أن الطريق التي هي أقوم الطرق وأعدلها ، هي إباحة تعدد الزوجات لأمور محسوسة يعرفها كل العقلاء   . 

 منها : أن المرأة الواحدة تحيض وتمرض ، وتنفس إلى غير ذلك من العوائق   المانعة من قيامها بأخص لوازم الزوجية ، والرجل مستعد للتسبب في زيادة   الأمة ، فلو حبس عليها في أحوال أعذارها لعطلت منافعه باطلا في غير ذنب . 

 ومنها : أن الله أجرى العادة بأن الرجال أقل عددا من النساء في أقطار   الدنيا ، وأكثر تعرضا لأسباب الموت منهن في جميع ميادين الحياة ، فلو قصر   الرجل على واحدة ، لبقي عدد ضخم من النساء محروما من الزواج ، فيضطرون إلى   ركوب الفاحشة فالعدول عن هدي القرآن في هذه المسألة من أعظم أسباب ضياع   الأخلاق ، والانحطاط إلى درجة البهائم في عدم الصيانة ، والمحافظة على   الشرف والمروءة والأخلاق ، فسبحان الحكيم الخبير ، كتاب أحكمت آياته ثم فصلت من لدن حكيم خبير   . 

 ومنها : أن الإناث كلهن مستعدات للزواج ، وكثير من الرجال لا قدرة لهم على   القيام بلوازم الزواج لفقرهم ، فالمستعدون للزواج من الرجال أقل من   المستعدات له من النساء ; لأن المرأة لا عائق لها ، والرجل يعوقه الفقر   وعدم القدرة على لوازم النكاح ، فلو قصر الواحد على الواحدة ، لضاع كثير من   المستعدات للزواج أيضا بعدم وجود أزواج ، فيكون ذلك سببا لضياع الفضيلة   وتفشي الرذيلة ، والانحطاط الخلقي ، وضياع القيم الإنسانية ، كما هو واضح ،   فإن خاف الرجل ألا يعدل بينهن وجب عليه الاقتصار على واحدة ، أو ملك  يمينه  ; لأن الله يقول : إن الله يأمر بالعدل والإحسان الآية [ 16 \ 90 ] ، والميل بالتفضيل في الحقوق الشرعية بينهن لا يجوز ، لقوله تعالى : فلا تميلوا كل الميل فتذروها كالمعلقة     [ 4 \ 129 ] ، أما الميل الطبيعي بمحبة بعضهن أكثر من بعض ، فهو غير   مستطاع دفعه للبشر ، لأنه انفعال وتأثر نفساني لا فعل ، وهو المراد بقوله :     [ ص: 23 ] ولن تستطيعوا أن تعدلوا بين النساء الآية   [ 4 \ 129 ] ، كما أوضحناه في غير هذا الموضع ، وما يزعمه بعض الملاحدة  من  أعداء دين الإسلام ، من أن تعدد الزوجات يلزمه الخصام والشغب الدائم   المفضي إلى نكد الحياة ، لأنه كلما أرضى إحدى الضرتين سخطت الأخرى ، فهو   بين سخطتين دائما ، وأن هذا ليس من الحكمة ، فهو كلام ساقط ، يظهر سقوطه   لكل عاقل ; لأن الخصام والمشاغبة بين أفراد أهل البيت لا انفكاك عنه ألبتة ،   فيقع بين الرجل وأمه ، وبينه وبين أبيه ، وبينه وبين أولاده ، وبينه وبين   زوجته الواحدة . فهو أمر عادي ليس له كبير شأن ، وهو في جنب المصالح   العظيمة التي ذكرنا في تعدد الزوجات من صيانة النساء وتيسير التزويج   لجميعهن ، وكثرة عدد الأمة لتقوم بعددها الكثير في وجه أعداء الإسلام كلا   شيء; لأن المصلحة العظمى يقدم جلبها على دفع المفسدة الصغرى . 

 فلو فرضنا أن المشاغبة المزعومة في تعدد الزوجات مفسدة ، أو أن إيلام قلب   الزوجة الأولى بالضرة مفسدة ، لقدمت عليها تلك المصالح الراجحة التي ذكرنا  ،  كما هو معروف في الأصول ، قال في مراقي السعود عاطفا على ما تلفي فيه   المفسدة المرجوحة في جنب المصلحة الراجحة : 


**أو رجح الإصلاح كالأسارى تفدى بما ينفع للنصارى     وانظر تدلي دوالي العنب 
في كل مشرق وكل مغرب* *

 ففداء الأسارى مصلحة راجحة ، ودفع فدائهم النافع للعدو مفسدة مرجوحة ،   فتقدم عليها المصلحة الراجحة ، أما إذا تساوت المصلحة والمفسدة ، أو كانت   المفسدة أرجح كفداء الأسارى بسلاح يتمكن بسببه العدو من قتل قدر الأسارى أو   أكثر من المسلمين ، فإن المصلحة تلغى لكونها غير راجحة ، كما قال في   المراقي : 


**اخرم مناسبا بمفسد لزم     للحكم وهو غير مرجوح علم 
**

 وكذلك العنب تعصر منه الخمر وهي أم الخبائث ، إلا أن مصلحة وجود العنب   والزبيب والانتفاع بهما في أقطار الدنيا مصلحة راجحة على مفسدة عصر الخمر   منها ألغيت لها تلك المفسدة المرجوحة ، واجتماع الرجال والنساء في البلد   الواحد قد يكون سببا لحصول الزنى إلا أن التعاون بين المجتمع من ذكور وإناث   مصلحة أرجح من تلك المفسدة ، ولذا لم يقل أحد من العلماء إنه يجب عزل   النساء في محل مستقل عن الرجال ، وأن يجعل عليهن حصن قوي لا يمكن الوصول   إليهن معه ، وتجعل المفاتيح بيد أمين   [ ص: 24 ] معروف بالتقى والديانة ، كما هو مقرر في الأصول . 

 فالقرآن أباح تعدد الزوجات لمصلحة المرأة في   عدم حرمانها من الزواج ، ولمصلحة الرجل بعدم تعطل منافعه في حال قيام   العذر بالمرأة الواحدة ، ولمصلحة الأمة ليكثر عددها فيمكنها مقاومة عدوها   لتكون كلمة الله هي العليا ، فهو تشريع حكيم خبير لا يطعن فيه إلا من أعمى   الله بصيرته بظلمات الكفر . وتحديد الزوجات بأربع ; تحديد من حكيم خبير ،   وهو أمر وسط بين القلة المفضية إلى تعطل بعض منافع الرجل ، وبين الكثرة   التي هي مظنة عدم القدرة على القيام بلوازم الزوجية للجميع ، والعلم عند   الله تعالى . 
ومن هدي القرآن للتي هي أقوم : تفضيله الذكر على الأنثى في الميراث ، كما قال تعالى : وإن كانوا إخوة رجالا ونساء فللذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين يبين الله لكم أن تضلوا والله بكل شيء عليم   [ 4 \ 176 ] . 

 وقد صرح تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه يبين لخلقه هذا البيان الذي من   جملته تفضيل الذكر على الأنثى في الميراث لئلا يضلوا ، فمن سوى بينهما فيه   فهو ضال قطعا . 

 ثم بين أنه أعلم بالحكم والمصالح وبكل شيء من خلقه بقوله : والله بكل شيء عليم   [ 4 \ 176 ] ، وقال : يوصيكم الله في أولادكم للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين   [ 4 \ 11 ] . 

 ولا شك أن الطريق التي هي أقوم الطرق وأعدلها : تفضيل الذكر على الأنثى في   الميراث الذي ذكره الله تعالى . كما أشار تعالى إلى ذلك بقوله : الرجال قوامون على النساء بما فضل الله بعضهم   ; أي وهو الرجال على بعض   [ 4 \ 34 ] ، أي وهو النساء ، وقوله : وللرجال عليهن درجة     [ 2 \ 228 ] ، وذلك لأن الذكورة في كمال خلقي ، وقوة طبيعية ، وشرف  وجمال  ، والأنوثة نقص خلقي ، وضعف طبيعي ، كما هو محسوس مشاهد لجميع  العقلاء ،  لا يكاد ينكره إلا مكابر في المحسوس . 

 وقد أشار جل وعلا إلى ذلك بقوله : أومن ينشأ في الحلية وهو في الخصام غير مبين     [ 43 \ 18 ] ; لأن الله أنكر عليهم في هذه الآية الكريمة أنهم نسبوا له   ما لا يليق به من الولد ، ومع ذلك نسبوا له أخس الولدين وأنقصهما وأضعفهما  ،  ولذلك ينشأ في الحلية ; أي : الزينة من أنواع الحلي والحلل ليجبر نقصه   الخلقي   [ ص: 25 ] الطبيعي بالتجميل بالحلي   والحلل وهو الأنثى . بخلاف الرجل ، فإن كمال ذكورته وقوتها وجمالها يكفيه   على الحلي ، كما قال الشاعر : 


**وما الحلي إلا زينة من نقيصة يتمم من حسن إذا الحسن قصرا     وأما إذا كان الجمال موفرا 
كحسنك لم يحتج إلى أن يزورا* *

 وقال تعالى : ألكم الذكر وله الأنثى تلك إذا قسمة ضيزى     [ 53 \ 21 - 22 ] ، وإنما كانت هذه القسمة ضيزى - أي غير عادلة - لأن   الأنثى أنقص من الذكر خلقة وطبيعة ، فجعلوا هذا النصيب الناقص لله جل وعلا   سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك علوا كبيرا ! وجعلوا الكامل لأنفسهم كما قال : ويجعلون لله ما يكرهون   [ 16 \ 62 ] ، أي وهو البنات . وقال : وإذا بشر أحدهم بالأنثى ظل وجهه مسودا وهو كظيم إلى قوله : ساء ما يحكمون   [ 16 \ 58 ، 59 ] ، وقال : وإذا بشر أحدهم بما ضرب للرحمن مثلا   - أي وهو الأنثى - ظل وجهه مسودا وهو كظيم   [ 43 \ 17 ] . 

 وكل هذه الآيات القرآنية تدل على أن الأنثى ناقصة بمقتضى الخلقة والطبيعة ، وأن الذكر أفضل وأكمل منها : أاصطفى البنات على البنين ما لكم كيف تحكمون   [ 37 \ 153 - 154 ] ، أفأصفاكم ربكم بالبنين واتخذ من الملائكة إناثا الآية [ 17 \ 40 ] ، والآيات الدالة على تفضيله عليها كثيرة جدا . 

 ومعلوم عند عامة العقلاء : أن الأنثى متاع لا بد له ممن يقوم بشئونها ويحافظ عليه . 

 وقد اختلف العلماء في التمتع بالزوجة : هل هو قوت ؟ أو تفكه ؟   وأجرى علماء المالكية على هذا الخلاف حكم إلزام الابن بتزويج أبيه الفقير  ،  قالوا : فعلى أن النكاح قوت فعليه تزويجه ؟ لأنه من جملة القوت الواجب  له  عليه . وعلى أنه تفكه لا يجب عليه على قول بعضهم ، فانظر شبه النساء   بالطعام والفاكهة عند العلماء ، وقد جاءت السنة الصحيحة بالنهي عن قتل النساء والصبيان في الجهاد ، لأنهما من جملة مال المسلمين الغانمين ، بخلاف الرجال فإنهم يقتلون . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (188)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(5)
صـ 26 إلى صـ 30


 ومن الأدلة على أفضلية الذكر على الأنثى : أن المرأة الأولى خلقت من ضلع الرجل الأول     . فأصلها جزء منه . فإذا عرفت من هذه الأدلة : أن الأنوثة نقص خلقي ،   وضعف طبيعي ، فاعلم أن العقل الصحيح الذي يدرك الحكم والأسرار ، يقضي بأن   الناقص الضعيف بخلقته وطبيعته ، يلزم أن يكون تحت نظر الكامل في خلقته ،   القوي بطبيعته ;   [ ص: 26 ] ليجلب له ما لا يقدر على جلبه من النفع ، ويدفع عنه ما لا يقدر على دفعه من الضر ، كما قال تعالى : الرجال قوامون على النساء بما فضل الله بعضهم على بعض   [ 4 \ 34 ] . 

 وإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أنه لما كانت الحكمة البالغة ، تقتضي أن يكون الضعيف   الناقص مقوما عليه من قبل القوي الكامل ، اقتضى ذلك أن يكون الرجل ملزما   بالإنفاق على نسائه ، والقيام بجميع لوازمهن في الحياة ، كما قال تعالى : وبما أنفقوا من أموالهم     [ 4 \ 34 ] ، ومال الميراث ما مسحا في تحصيله عرقا ، ولا تسببا فيه  البتة  ، وإنما هو تمليك من الله ملكهما إياه تمليكا جبريا ، فاقتضت حكمة  الحكيم  الخبير أن يؤثر الرجل على المرأة في الميراث وإن أدليا بسبب واحد ;  لأن  الرجل مترقب للنقص دائما بالإنفاق على نسائه ، وبذل المهور لهن ،  والبذل في  نوائب الدهر ، والمرأة مترقبة للزيادة بدفع الرجل لها المهر ،  وإنفاقه  عليها وقيامه بشئونها ، وإيثار مترقب النقص دائما على مترقب  الزيادة دائما  لجبر بعض نقصه المترقب ، حكمته ظاهرة واضحة ، لا ينكرها إلا  من أعمى الله  بصيرته بالكفر والمعاصي ، ولذا قال تعالى : للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين     [ 4 \ 11 ] ، ولأجل هذه الحكم التي بينا بها فضل نوع الذكر على نوع   الأنثى في أصل الخلقة والطبيعة ، جعل الحكيم الخبير الرجل هو المسئول عن   المرأة في جميع أحوالها . وخصه بالرسالة والنبوة والخلافة دونها ، وملكه   الطلاق دونها ، وجعله الولي في النكاح دونها ، وجعل انتساب الأولاد إليه لا   إليها ، وجعل شهادته في الأموال بشهادة امرأتين في قوله تعالى : فإن لم يكونا رجلين فرجل وامرأتان ممن ترضون من الشهداء   [ 2 \ 282 ] ، وجعل شهادته تقبل في الحدود والقصاص دونها ، إلى غير ذلك من الفوارق الحسية والمعنوية والشرعية بينهما . 

 ألا ترى أن الضعف الخلقي والعجز عن الإبانة في الخصام عيب ناقص في الرجال ،   مع أنه يعد من جملة محاسن النساء التي تجذب إليها القلوب ، قال جرير    : 


**إن العيون التي في طرفها حور     قتلننا ثم لم يحيين قتلانا 
يصرعن ذا اللب حتى لا حراك     به وهن أضعف خلق الله أركانا 
**

 وقال ابن الدمينة    : 


**بنفسي وأهلي من إذا عرضوا     له ببعض الأذى لم يدر كيف يجيب 
فلم يعتذر عذر البريء     ولم تزل به سكتة حتى يقال مريب 
**

 [ ص: 27 ] فالأول : تشبب بهن بضعف أركانهن ، والثاني : بعجزهن عن الإبانة في الخصام ; كما قال تعالى : وهو في الخصام غير مبين     [ 43 \ 18 ] ، ولهذا التباين في الكمال والقوة بين النوعين ، صح عن  النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم اللعن على من تشبه منهما بالآخر . قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : حدثنا  محمد بن بشار  ، حدثنا  محمد بن جعفر  ، حدثنا شعبة  ، عن قتادة  ، عن عكرمة  ، عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : " لعن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المتشبهين من الرجال بالنساء ، والمتشبهات من النساء بالرجال " ، هذا لفظ  البخاري  في صحيحه ، ومعلوم أن من لعنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو ملعون في كتاب الله ; لأن الله يقول :وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه الآية [ 59 \ 7 ] ، كما ثبت عن  ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه كما تقدم . 

 فلتعلمن أيتها النساء اللاتي تحاولن أن تكن كالرجال في جميع الشئون أنكن   مترجلات متشبهات بالرجال ، وأنكن ملعونات في كتاب الله على لسان رسوله صلى   الله عليه وسلم ، وكذلك المخنثون المتشبهون بالنساء ، فهم أيضا ملعونون في   كتاب الله على لسانه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولقد صدق من قال فيهم : 


**وما عجبي أن النساء ترجلت     ولكن تأنيث الرجال عجاب 
**

 واعلم وفقني الله وإياك لما يحبه ويرضاه : أن هذه الفكرة الكافرة ،   الخاطئة الخاسئة ، المخالفة للحس والعقل ، وللوحي السماوي وتشريع الخالق   البارئ من تسوية الأنثى بالذكر في جميع الأحكام والميادين ، فيها من الفساد   والإخلال بنظام المجتمع الإنساني ما لا يخفى على أحد إلا من أعمى الله   بصيرته . وذلك لأن الله جل وعلا جعل الأنثى بصفاتها الخاصة بها صالحة   لأنواع من المشاركة في بناء المجتمع الإنساني ، صلاحا لا يصلحه لها غيرها ،   كالحمل والوضع ، والإرضاع وتربية الأولاد ، وخدمة البيت ، والقيام على   شئونه . من طبخ وعجن وكنس ونحو ذلك . وهذه الخدمات التي تقوم بها للمجتمع   الإنساني داخل بيتها في ستر وصيانة ، وعفاف ومحافظة على الشرف والفضيلة   والقيم الإنسانية ، لا تقل عن خدمة الرجل بالاكتساب ، فزعم أولئك السفلة   الجهلة من الكفار وأتباعهم : أن المرأة لها من الحقوق في الخدمة خارج بيتها   مثل ما للرجل ، مع أنها في زمن حملها ورضاعها ونفاسها ، لا تقدر على   مزاولة أي عمل فيه أي مشقة كما هو مشاهد ، فإذا خرجت هي وزوجها بقيت خدمات   البيت كلها ضائعة : من حفظ الأولاد الصغار ، وإرضاع من هو في زمن الرضاع   منهم ، وتهيئة الأكل والشرب للرجل إذا جاء من عمله ، فلو أجروا إنسانا يقوم   مقامها ، لتعطل ذلك الإنسان في ذلك البيت التعطل الذي خرجت   [ ص:  28 ] المرأة  فرارا منه ; فعادت النتيجة في حافرتها على أن خروج المرأة  وابتذالها فيه  ضياع المروءة والدين ; لأن المرأة متاع ، هو خير متاع  الدنيا ، وهو أشد  أمتعة الدنيا تعرضا للخيانة . 

 لأن العين الخائنة إذا نظرت إلى شيء من محاسنها فقد استغلت بعض منافع ذلك   الجمال خيانة ومكرا . فتعريضها لأن تكون مائدة للخونة فيه ما لا يخفى على   أدنى عاقل ، وكذلك إذا لمس شيئا من بدنها بدن خائن سرت لذة ذلك اللمس في   دمه ولحمه بطبيعة الغريزة الإنسانية ، ولا سيما إذا كان القلب فارغا من   خشية الله تعالى ، فاستغل نعمة ذلك البدن خيانة وغدرا ، وتحريك الغرائز   بمثل ذلك النظر واللمس يكون غالبا سببا لما هو شر منه . كما هو مشاهد بكثرة   في البلاد التي تخلت عن تعاليم الإسلام ، وتركت الصيانة . فصارت نساؤها   يخرجن متبرجات عاريات الأجسام إلا ما شاء الله . لأن الله نزع من رجالها   صفة الرجولة والغيرة على حريمهم . ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم   نعوذ بالله من مسخ الضمير والذوق ، ومن كل سوء ، ودعوى الجهلة السفلة : أن   دوام خروج النساء بادية الرءوس والأعناق والمعاصم ، والأذرع والسوق ،  ونحو  ذلك يذهب إثارة غرائز الرجال ; لأن كثرة الإمساس تذهب الإحساس ; كلام  في  غاية السقوط والخسة ; لأن معناه : إشباع الرغبة مما لا يجوز ، حتى  يزول  الأرب منه بكثرة مزاولته ، وهذا كما ترى . ولأن الدوام لا يذهب إثارة   الغريزة باتفاق العقلاء ; لأن الرجل يمكث مع امرأته سنين كثيرة حتى تلد   أولادهما ، ولا تزال ملامسته لها ، ورؤيته لبعض جسمها تثير غريزته . كما هو   مشاهد لا ينكره إلا مكابر : 


**لقد أسمعت لو ناديت حيا     ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي 
**

 وقد أمر رب السموات والأرض ، خالق هذا الكون ومدبر شئونه ، العالم بخفايا أموره وبكل ما كان وما سيكون بغض البصر عما لا يحل   ; قال تعالى : قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم إن الله خبير بما يصنعون وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن ولا يبدين زينتهن   . . . الآية [ 24 \ 30 ، 31 ] . 

 ونهى المرأة أن تضرب برجلها لتسمع الرجال صوت خلخالها في قوله : ولا يضربن بأرجلهن ليعلم ما يخفين من زينتهن   [ 24 \ 31 ] ، ونهاهن عن لين الكلام ، لئلا يطمع أهل الخنى فيهن ، قال تعالى : فلا تخضعن بالقول فيطمع الذي في قلبه مرض   [ ص: 29 ] وقلن قولا معروفا     [ 32 \ 33 ] ، وسيأتي إن شاء الله تعالى تحقيق المقام في مسألة الحجاب  في  ( سورة الأحزاب ) ، كما قدمنا الوعد بذلك في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك .  
ومن هدي القرآن للتي هي أقوم : ملك الرقيق المعبر عنه في القرآن بملك اليمين في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله تعالى : فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فواحدة أو ما ملكت أيمانكم   [ 4 \ 3 ] ، وقوله : والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم فإنهم غير ملومين   [ 23 \ 5 - 6 ] في " سورة قد أفلح المؤمنون ، وسأل سائل " ، وقوله : والجار ذي القربى والجار الجنب والصاحب بالجنب وابن السبيل وما ملكت أيمانكم   [ 4 \ 36 ] ، وقوله : والمحصنات من النساء إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم كتاب الله الآية [ 4 \ 24 ] ، وقوله جل وعلا : والذين يبتغون الكتاب مما ملكت أيمانكم الآية [ 24 \ 33 ] ، وقوله : لا يحل لك النساء من بعد ولا أن تبدل بهن من أزواج ولو أعجبك حسنهن إلا ما ملكت يمينك الآية [ 33 \ 52 ] . 

 وقوله : ياأيها النبي إنا أحللنا لك أزواجك اللاتي آتيت أجورهن وما ملكت يمينك مما أفاء الله عليك الآية [ 33 \ 50 ] ، وقوله جل وعلا : ولا نسائهن ولا ما ملكت أيمانهن   [ 33 \ 55 ] ، وقوله : أو نسائهن أو ما ملكت أيمانهن   [ 24 \ 31 ] ، وقوله : ومن لم يستطع منكم طولا أن ينكح المحصنات المؤمنات فمن ما ملكت أيمانكم من فتياتكم المؤمنات   [ 4 \ 25 ] ، وقوله : فما الذين فضلوا برادي رزقهم على ما ملكت أيمانهم   [ 16 \ 71 ] ، وقوله : هل لكم من ما ملكت أيمانكم من شركاء الآية [ 30 \ 28 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 فالمراد بملك اليمين في جميع هذه الآيات ونحوها : ملك الرقيق بالرق ، ومن الآيات الدالة على ملك الرقيق قوله : ضرب الله مثلا عبدا مملوكا الآية [ 16 \ 75 ] ، وقوله : ولعبد مؤمن خير من مشرك الآية [ 2 \ 221 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

وسبب الملك بالرق    : هو الكفر ، ومحاربة  الله ورسوله ، فإذا أقدر الله المسلمين المجاهدين  الباذلين مهجهم وأموالهم  ، وجميع قواهم ، وما أعطاهم الله لتكون كلمة الله  هي العليا على الكفار ،  جعلهم ملكا لهم بالسبي ; إلا إذا اختار الإمام المن  أو الفداء ، لما في  ذلك من المصلحة على المسلمين . 

 [ ص: 30 ] وهذا  الحكم من أعدل الأحكام وأوضحها  وأظهرها حكمة ، وذلك أن الله جل وعلا خلق  الخلق ليعبدوه ويوحدوه ،  ويمتثلوا أوامره ويجتنبوا نواهيه ، كما قال تعالى :  وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون ما أريد منهم من رزق وما أريد أن يطعمون   [ 51 \ 56 ، 57 ] . وأسبغ عليهم نعمه ظاهرة وباطنة . 

 كما قال : وإن تعدوا نعمة الله لا تحصوها إن الإنسان لظلوم كفار   [ 14 \ 34 ] ، وفي الآية الأخرى في " سورة النحل " : وإن تعدوا نعمة الله لا تحصوها إن الله لغفور رحيم   [ 16 \ 18 ] ، وجعل لهم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة ليشكروه ; كما قال تعالى : والله أخرجكم من بطون أمهاتكم لا تعلمون شيئا وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة لعلكم تشكرون     [ 16 \ 78 ] فتمرد الكفار على ربهم وطغوا وعتوا ، وأعلنوا الحرب على  رسله  لئلا تكون كلمته هي العليا ، واستعملوا جميع المواهب التي أنعم عليهم  بها  في محاربته ، وارتكاب ما يسخطه ، ومعاداته ومعاداة أوليائه القائمين  بأمره ،  وهذا أكبر جريمة يتصورها الإنسان . 

 فعاقبهم الحكم العدل اللطيف الخبير جل وعلا عقوبة شديدة تناسب جريمتهم .   فسلبهم التصرف ، ووضعهم من مقام الإنسانية إلى مقام أسفل منه كمقام   الحيوانات ، فأجاز بيعهم وشراءهم ، وغير ذلك من التصرفات المالية ، مع أنه   لم يسلبهم حقوق الإنسانية سلبا كليا . فأوجب على مالكيهم الرفق والإحسان   إليهم ، وأن يطعموهم مما يطعمون ، ويكسوهم مما يلبسون ، ولا يكلفوهم من   العمل ما لا يطيقون ، وإن كلفوهم أعانوهم ; كما هو معروف في السنة الواردة   عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم مع الإيصاء عليهم في القرآن ، كما في قوله تعالى :  واعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به شيئا وبالوالدين إحسانا وبذي القربى واليتامى إلى قوله : وما ملكت أيمانكم   [ 4 \ 36 ] كما تقدم . 
*
**
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (189)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(6)
صـ 31 إلى صـ 35

وتشوف الشارع تشوفا شديدا للحرية والإخراج من الرق ، فأكثر أسباب ذلك ، كما أوجبه في الكفارات من قتل خطأ وظهار ويمين وغير ذلك ، وأوجب سراية العتق ، وأمر بالكتابة في قوله : فكاتبوهم إن علمتم فيهم خيرا   [ 24 \ 33 ] ، ورغب في الإعتاق ترغيبا شديدا ،  ولو فرضنا - ولله المثل الأعلى - أن حكومة من هذه الحكومات التي تنكر  الملك بالرق ، وتشنع في ذلك على دين الإسلام قام عليها رجل من رعاياها كانت  تغدق عليه النعم ، وتسدي إليه جميع أنواع الإحسان ، ودبر عليها ثورة   [ ص: 31 ] شديدة  يريد بها إسقاط حكمها ، وعدم نفوذ كلمتها ، والحيلولة بينها وبين ما تريده  من تنفيذ أنظمتها ، التي يظهر لها أن بهما صلاح المجتمع ، ثم قدرت عليه  بعد مقاومة شديدة فإنها تقتله شر قتلة ، ولا شك أن ذلك القتل يسلبه جميع  تصرفاته وجميع منافعه ، فهو أشد سلبا لتصرفات الإنسان ومنافعه من الرق  بمراحل ، والكافر قام ببذل كل ما في وسعه ليحول دون إقامة نظام الله الذي  شرعه ليسير عليه خلقه ، فينشر بسببه في الأرض الأمن والطمأنينة ، والرخاء  والعدالة ، والمساواة في الحقوق الشرعية ، وتنتظم به الحياة على أكمل  الوجوه وأعدلها وأسماها : إن الله يأمر بالعدل والإحسان وإيتاء ذي القربى وينهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر والبغي يعظكم لعلكم تذكرون   [ 16 \ 90 ] فعاقبه الله هذه المعاقبة بمنعه التصرف ، ووضع درجته وجريمته تجعله يستحق العقوبة بذلك . 

 فإن قيل : إذا كان الرقيق مسلما فما وجه ملكه بالرق ؟ مع أن سبب الرق الذي هو الكفر ومحاربة الله ورسله قد زال ؟ 

 فالجواب : أن القاعدة المعروفة عند العلماء وكافة العقلاء : أن الحق  السابق لا يرفعه الحق اللاحق ، والأحقية بالأسبقية ظاهرة لا خفاء بها ،  فالمسلمون عندما غنموا الكفار بالسبي ثبت لهم حق الملكية بتشريع خالق  الجميع ، وهو الحكيم الخبير ، فإذا استقر هذا الحق وثبت ، ثم أسلم الرقيق  بعد ذلك كان حقه في الخروج من الرق بالإسلام مسبوقا بحق المجاهد الذي سبقت  له الملكية قبل الإسلام ، وليس من العدل والإنصاف رفع الحق السابق بالحق  المتأخر عنه ، كما هو معلوم عند العقلاء ، نعم ، يحسن بالمالك ويجمل به أن  يعتقه إذا أسلم ، وقد أمر الشارع بذلك ورغب فيه ، وفتح له الأبواب الكثيرة  كما قدمنا ، فسبحان الحكيم الخبير : وتمت كلمة ربك صدقا وعدلا لا مبدل لكلماته وهو السميع العليم    [ 6 \ 115 ] ، فقوله صدقا أي في الإخبار ، وقوله : وعدلا ; أي في الأحكام  . ولا شك أن من ذلك العدل : الملك بالرق وغيره من أحكام القرآن : 


**وكم من عائب قولا صحيحا وآفته من الفهم السقيم 
**
*
*ومن هدي القرآن للتي هي أقوم : القصاص   ; فإن الإنسان إذا غضب وهم بأن يقتل إنسانا آخر فتذكر أنه إن قتله قتل به ، خاف العاقبة فترك القتل ، فحيي ذلك الذي كان يريد   [ ص: 32 ] قتله ، وحيي هو ، لأنه لم يقتل فيقتل قصاصا ، فقتل القاتل يحيا به ما لا يعلمه إلا الله كثرة كما ذكرنا ، قال تعالى ولكم في القصاص حياة ياأولي الألباب لعلكم تتقون    [ 2 \ 179 ] ، ولا شك أن هذا من أعدل الطرق وأقومها ، ولذلك يشاهد في  أقطار الدنيا قديما وحديثا قلة وقوع القتل في البلاد التي تحكم بكتاب الله ;  لأن القصاص رادع عن جريمة القتل . كما ذكره الله في الآية المذكورة آنفا .  وما يزعمه أعداء الإسلام من أن القصاص غير مطابق للحكمة ; لأن فيه إقلال  عدد المجتمع بقتل إنسان ثان بعد أن مات الأول ، وأنه ينبغي أن يعاقب بغير  القتل فيحبس ، وقد يولد له في الحبس فيزيد المجتمع . كله كلام ساقط ، عار  من الحكمة ; لأن الحبس لا يردع الناس عن القتل ، فإذا لم تكن العقوبة رادعة  فإن السفهاء يكثر منهم القتل ، فيتضاعف نقص المجتمع بكثرة القتل .
ومن هدي القرآن للتي هي أقوم : قطع يد السارق المنصوص عليه بقوله تعالى : والسارق والسارقة فاقطعوا أيديهما جزاء بما كسبا نكالا من الله والله عزيز حكيم ، وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لو سرقت فاطمة  لقطعت يدها "   . 

 وجمهور العلماء على أن القطع من الكوع ، وأنها اليمنى . وكان  ابن مسعود  وأصحابه يقرءون " فاقطعوا أيمانهما " . 

 والجمهور أنه إن سرق ثانيا قطعت رجله اليسرى ، ثم إن سرق فيده اليسرى ، ثم  إن سرق فرجله اليمنى ، ثم يعزر . وقيل : يقتل ، كما جاء في الحديث : " ولا قطع إلا في ربع دينار أو قيمته أو ثلاثة دراهم   " كما هو معروف في الأحاديث . 

 وليس قصدنا هنا تفصيل أحكام السرقة وشروط القطع ، كالنصاب والإخراج من حرز  ، ولكن مرادنا أن نبين أن قطع يد السارق من هدي القرآن للتي هي أقوم .  وذلك أن هذه اليد الخبيثة الخائنة ، التي خلقها الله لتبطش وتكتسب في كل ما  يرضيه من امتثال أوامره واجتناب نهيه ، والمشاركة في بناء المجتمع  الإنساني ، فمدت أصابعها الخائنة إلى مال الغير لتأخذه بغير حق ، واستعملت  قوة البطش المودعة فيها في الخيانة والغدر ، وأخذ أموال الناس على هذا  الوجه القبيح ، يد نجسة قذرة ، ساعية في الإخلال بنظام المجتمع ، إذ لا  نظام له بغير المال ، فعاقبها خالقها بالقطع والإزالة ; كالعضو الفاسد الذي  يجر الداء لسائر البدن ، فإنه يزال بالكلية إبقاء على البدن وتطهيرا له من  المرض ، ولذلك فإن قطع اليد يطهر السارق من دنس ذنب ارتكاب معصية السرقة ،  مع الردع البالغ   [ ص: 33 ] بالقطع عن السرقة ; قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : " باب الحدود كفارة " ، حدثنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  ابن عيينة  عن  الزهري  ، عن  أبي إدريس الخولاني  ، عن  عبادة بن الصامت  رضي  الله عنه قال : كنا عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مجلس ، فقال : "  بايعوني على أن لا تشركوا بالله شيئا ، ولا تسرقوا ، ولا تزنوا " وقرأ هذه  الآية كلها " فمن وفى منكم فأجره على الله ، ومن أصاب من ذلك شيئا فعوقب به  فهو كفارته ، ومن أصاب من ذلك شيئا فستره الله عليه ، إن شاء غفر له ، وإن  شاء عذبه   " . اه هذا لفظ  البخاري  في صحيحه ، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث الصحيح : " فهو كفارته " نص صريح في أن الحدود تطهر المرتكبين لها من الذنب   . 

 والتحقيق في ذلك ما حققه بعض العلماء : من أن حقوق الله يطهر منها بإقامة  الحد ، وحق المخلوق يبقى ، فارتكاب جريمة السرقة مثلا يطهر منه بالحد ،  والمؤاخذة بالمال تبقى ; لأن السرقة علة موجبة حكمين : وهما القطع والغرم .  قال في مراقي السعود : 


**وذاك في الحكم الكثير أطلقه كالقطع مع غرم نصاب السرقة* *

 مع أن جماعة من أهل العلم قالوا : لا يلزمه الغرم مع القطع ; لظاهر الآية الكريمة : فإنها نصت على القطع ولم تذكر غرما . 

 وقال جماعة : يغرم المسروق مطلقا ، فات أو لم يفت ، معسرا كان أو موسرا ، ويتبع به دينا إن كان معسرا . 

 وقال جماعة : يرد المسروق إن كان قائما . وإن لم يكن قائما رد قيمته إن  كان موسرا ، فإن كان معسرا فلا شيء عليه ، ولا يتبع به دينا . 

 والأول مذهب أبي حنيفة    . والثاني مذهب  الشافعي  وأحمد    . والثالث مذهب مالك    . وقطع السارق كان معروفا في الجاهلية فأقره الإسلام . 

 وعقد  ابن الكلبي  بابا لمن قطع في الجاهلية بسبب السرقة ، فذكر قصة الذين سرقوا غزال الكعبة فقطعوا في عهد عبد المطلب  ، وذكر ممن قطع في السرقة عوف بن عبد بن عمرو بن مخزوم  ، ومقيس بن قيس بن عدي بن سهم  وغيرهما ، وأن عوفا  السابق لذلك ، انتهى . 

 وكان من هدايا الكعبة صورة غزالين من ذهب ، أهدتهما الفرس  لبيت الله الحرام ، كما عقده البدوي الشنقيطي  في نظم عمود النسب بقوله : 


**ومن خباياه غزالا ذهب     أهدتهما الفرس لبيت العرب 
**

 [ ص: 34 ] وقال القرطبي  في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : وقد قطع السارق في الجاهلية ، وأول من حكم بقطعه في الجاهلية الوليد بن المغيرة  ، فأمر الله بقطعه في الإسلام ، فكان أول سارق قطعه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الإسلام من الرجال الخيار بن عدي بن نوفل بن عبد مناف  ، ومن النساء مرة بنت سفيان بن عبد الأسد  من بني مخزوم  ، وقطع أبو بكر  يد اليمني الذي سرق العقد . وقطع عمر  يد ابن سمرة أخي عبد الرحمن بن سمرة  اه . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : ما ذكره القرطبي  رحمه الله من أن المخزومية التي سرقت فقطع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدها أولا هي مرة بنت سفيان  خلاف التحقيق ، والتحقيق أنها فاطمة بنت الأسود بن عبد الأسد بن عبد الله بن عمرو بن مخزوم  ، وهي بنت أخي أبي سلمة بن عبد الأسد  الصحابي الجليل ، الذي كان زوج  أم سلمة  قبل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قتل أبوها كافرا يوم بدر  ، قتله  حمزة بن عبد المطلب  رضي الله عنه ، وقطع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدها وقع في غزوة الفتح ، وأما سرقة أم عمرو بنت سفيان بن عبد الأسد  ابنة عم المذكورة ، وقطع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدها ففي حجة الوداع ، بعد قصة الأولى بأكثر من سنتين . 

 فإن قيل : أخرج الشيخان في صحيحيهما ، وأصحاب السنن وغيرهم من حديث  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قطع في مجن ثمنه ثلاثة دراهم ، وفي لفظ بعضهم قيمته ثلاثة دراهم . وأخرج الشيخان في صحيحيهما ، وأصحاب السنن غير  ابن ماجه  وغيرهم من حديث عائشة  رضي الله عنها : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " كان يقطع يد السارق في ربع دينار فصاعدا    " والأحاديث بمثل هذا كثيرة جدا ، مع أنه عرف من الشرع أن اليد فيها نصف  الدية ، ودية الذهب ألف دينار . فتكون دية اليد خمسمائة دينار ، فكيف تؤخذ  في مقابلة ربع دينار ؟ وما وجه العدالة والإنصاف في ذلك . 

 فالجواب : أن هذا النوع من اعتراضات الملحدين الذين يؤمنون بالله ورسوله ، هو الذي نظمه  المعري  بقوله : 


**يد بخمس مئين عسجد وديت     ما بالها قطعت في ربع دينار 
**

 وللعلماء عنه أجوبة كثيرة نظما ونثرا ; منها قول القاضي عبد الوهاب  مجيبا له في بحره ورويه : 


**عز الأمانة أغلاها وأرخصها     ذل الخيانة فافهم حكمة الباري 
**

 وقال بعضهم : لما خانت هانت . ومن الواضح : أن تلك اليد الخسيسة الخائنة لما   [ ص: 35 ] تحملت  رذيلة السرقة وإطلاق اسم السرقة عليها في شيء حقير كثمن المجن والأترجة ،  كان من المناسب المعقول أن تؤخذ في ذلك الشيء القليل ، الذي تحملت فيه هذه  الرذيلة الكبرى . 

 وقال  الفخر الرازي  في  تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : ثم إنا أجبنا عن هذا الطعن ، بأن الشرع إنما  قطع يده بسبب أنه تحمل الدناءة والخساسة في سرقة ذلك القدر القليل . فلا  يبعد أن يعاقبه الشرع بسبب تلك الدناءة هذه العقوبة العظيمة اه . 

 فانظر ما يدعو إليه القرآن من مكارم الأخلاق ، والتنزه عما لا يليق ، وقطع  يد السارق في ربع دينار فصاعدا يدل على أن التشريع السماوي يضع درجة  الخائن من خمسمائة درجة إلى ربع درجة ، فانظر هذا الحط العظيم لدرجته بسبب  ارتكاب الرذائل . 

 وقد استشكل بعض الناس قطع يد السارق في السرقة خاصة دون غيرها من الجنايات على الأموال ، كالغصب ، والانتهاب ، ونحو ذلك . 

 قال المازري  ومن تبعه :  صان الله الأموال بإيجاب قطع سارقها ، وخص السرقة لقلة ما عداها بالنسبة  إليها ، من الانتهاب والغصب ، ولسهولة إقامة البينة على ما عدا السرقة  بخلافها ، وشدد العقوبة فيها ليكون أبلغ في الزجر ، ولم يجعل دية الجناية  على العضو المقطوع منها بقدر ما يقطع فيه حماية لليد ، ثم لما خانت هانت ،  وفي ذلك إثارة إلى الشبهة التي نسبت إلى  أبي العلاء المعري  في قوله : 


**يد بخمس مئين عسجد وديت     ما بالها قطعت في ربع دينار 


**فأجابه القاضي عبد الوهاب المالكي  بقوله : 


**صيانة العضو أغلاها وأرخصها     حماية المال فافهم حكمة الباري 
**

 وشرح ذلك : أن الدية لو كانت ربع دينار لكثرت الجنايات على الأيدي ، ولو  كان نصاب القطع خمسمائة دينار لكثرت الجنايات على الأموال ، فظهرت الحكمة  في الجانبين ، وكان في ذلك صيانة من الطرفين . 

 وقد عسر فهم المعنى المقدم ذكره في الفرق بين السرقة وبين النهب ونحوه على  بعض منكري القياس ، فقال : القطع في السرقة دون الغصب وغيره غير معقول  المعنى ; فإن الغصب أكثر هتكا للحرمة من السرقة ، فدل على عدم اعتبار  القياس ، لأنه إذا لم يعمل به في الأعلى فلا يعمل به في المساوي . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (190)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(7)
صـ 36 إلى صـ 40

*
* وجوابه : أن الأدلة على العمل بالقياس أشهر من أن يتكلف لإيرادها ،  وستأتي الإشارة إلى شيء من ذلك في كتاب الأحكام . اه بواسطة نقل ابن حجر  في فتح الباري . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : الفرق بين السرقة وبين الغصب ونحوه الذي أشار إليه المازري  ظاهر ، وهو أن النهب والغصب ونحوهما  قليل بالنسبة إلى السرقة ، ولأن الأمر الظاهر غالبا توجد البينة عليه  بخلاف السرقة ، فإن السارق إنما يسرق خفية بحيث لا يطلع عليه أحد ، فيعسر  الإنصاف منه ، فغلظت عليه الجناية ليكون أبلغ في الزجر ، والعلم عند الله  تعالى . 
ومن هدي القرآن للتي هي أقوم : رجم الزاني المحصن ذكرا كان أو أنثى ، وجلد الزاني البكر مائة جلدة ذكرا كان أو أنثى   . 

 أما الرجم : فهو منصوص بآية منسوخة التلاوة باقية الحكم ، وهي قوله تعالى :  " الشيخ والشيخة إذا زنيا فارجموهما البتة نكالا من الله والله عزيز حكيم "  . 

 وقد قدمنا ذم القرآن للمعرض عما في التوراة من حكم الرجم ، فدل القرآن في آيات محكمة كقوله : يقولون إن أوتيتم هذا فخذوه الآية [ 5 \ 41 ] ، وقوله : ألم تر إلى الذين أوتوا نصيبا من الكتاب يدعون إلى كتاب الله ليحكم بينهم الآية [ 3 \ 23 ] على ثبوت حكم الرجم في شريعة نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم لذمه في كتابنا للمعرض عنه كما تقدم . 

 وما ذكرنا من أن حكم الرجم ثابت بالقرآن لا ينافي قول علي  رضي الله عنه حين رجم امرأة يوم الجمعة : " رجمتها بسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   " ; لأن السنة هي التي بينت أن حكم آية الرجم باق بعد نسخ تلاوتها . 

 ويدل لذلك قول عمر  رضي الله عنه في حديثه الصحيح المشهور : " فكان مما أنزل إليه آية الرجم ، فقرأناها وعقلناها ووعيناها ، رجم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ورجمنا بعده   . . . " الحديث . 

 والملحدون يقولون : إن الرجم قتل وحشي لا يناسب الحكمة التشريعية ، ولا  ينبغي أن يكون مثله في الأنظمة التي يعامل بها الإنسان ، لقصور إدراكهم عن  فهم حكم الله البالغة في تشريعه . 

 والحاصل : أن الرجم عقوبة سماوية معقولة المعنى ; لأن الزاني لما أدخل فرجه   [ ص: 37 ] في  فرج امرأة على وجه الخيانة والغدر ، فإنه ارتكب أخس جريمة عرفها الإنسان  بهتك الأعراض ، وتقذير الحرمات ، والسعي في ضياع أنساب المجتمع الإنساني ،  والمرأة التي تطاوعه في ذلك مثله ، ومن كان كذلك فهو نجس قذر لا يصلح  للمصاحبة ، فعاقبه خالقه الحكيم الخبير بالقتل ليدفع شره البالغ غاية الخبث  والخسة ، وشر أمثاله عن المجتمع ، ويطهره هو من التنجيس بتلك القاذورة  التي ارتكب ، وجعل قتلته أفظع قتلة ; لأن جريمته أفظع جريمة ، والجزاء من  جنس العمل . 

 وقد دل الشرع المطهر على أن إدخال الفرج في الفرج المأذون فيه شرعا يوجب  الغسل ، والمنع من دخول المسجد على كل واحد منهما حتى يغتسل بالماء ، فدل  ذلك أن ذلك الفعل يتطلب طهارة في الأصل ، وطهارته المعنوية إن كان حراما  قتل صاحبه المحصن ، لأنه إن رجم كفر ذلك عنه ذنب الزنى ، ويبقى عليه حق  الآدمي ; كالزوج إن زنى بمتزوجة ، وحق الأولياء في إلحاق العار بهم كما  أشرنا له سابقا . 

وشدة قبح الزنى أمر مركوز في الطبائع ، وقد قالت هند بنت عتبة  وهي  كافرة : ما أقبح ذلك الفعل حلالا ! فكيف به وهو حرام . وغلظ جل وعلا عقوبة  المحصن بالرجم تغليظا أشد من تغليظ عقوبة البكر بمائة جلدة ; لأن المحصن  قد ذاق عسيلة النساء ، ومن كان كذلك يعسر عليه الصبر عنهن ، فلما كان  الداعي إلى الزنى أعظم ، كان الرادع عنه أعظم وهو الرجم . 

 وأما جلد الزاني البكر ذكرا كان أو أنثى مائة جلدة فهذا منصوص بقوله تعالى : الزانية والزاني فاجلدوا كل واحد منهما مائة جلدة الآية  [ 24 \ 2 ] ; لأن هذه العقوبة تردعه وأمثاله عن الزنى ، وتطهره من ذنب  الزنى كما تقدم . وسيأتي إن شاء الله تعالى تفصيل ما يلزم الزناة من ذكور  وإناث ، وعبيد وأحرار " في سورة النور " . 

 وتشريع الحكيم الخبير جل وعلا مشتمل على جميع الحكم من درء المفاسد وجلب  المصالح ، والجري على مكارم الأخلاق ، ومحاسن العادات ، ولا شك أن من أقوم  الطرق معاقبة فظيع الجناية بعظيم العقاب جزاء وفاقا . 
ومن هدي القرآن للتي هي أقوم : هديه إلى أن التقدم لا ينافي التمسك بالدين ،  فما خيله أعداء الدين لضعاف العقول ممن ينتمي إلى الإسلام : من أن التقدم  لا يمكن إلا بالانسلاخ من دين الإسلام ، باطل لا أساس له ، والقرآن الكريم  يدعو إلى التقدم في جميع الميادين التي لها أهمية في دنيا أو دين ، ولكن  ذلك التقدم في حدود الدين ، والتحلي بآدابه الكريمة ، وتعاليمه السماوية ;  قال تعالى : وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة الآية   [ ص: 38 ]   [ 8 \ 60 ] ، وقال : ولقد آتينا داود منا فضلا ياجبال أوبي معه والطير وألنا له الحديد أن اعمل سابغات وقدر في السرد واعملوا صالحا الآية [ 34 \ 10 ، 11 ] . فقوله : أن اعمل سابغات وقدر في السرد يدل على الاستعداد لمكافحة العدو ، وقوله : واعملوا صالحا يدل على أن ذلك الاستعداد لمكافحة العدو في حدود الدين الحنيف ، وداود  من أنبياء " سورة الأنعام " المذكورين فيها في قوله تعالى : ومن ذريته داود الآية [ 6 \ 84 ] ، وقد قال تعالى مخاطبا لنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم وعليهم بعد أن ذكرهم : أولئك الذين هدى الله فبهداهم اقتده   [ 6 \ 90 ] . 

 وقد ثبت في صحيح  البخاري  عن مجاهد  أنه سأل  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما من أين أخذت السجدة " في ص " فقال : أوما تقرأ : ومن ذريته داود   - إلى قوله تعالى - أولئك الذين هدى الله فبهداهم اقتده   [ 6 \ 84 - 90 ] ، فسجدها داود ، فسجدها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   . 

 فدل ذلك على أنا مخاطبون بما تضمنته الآية مما أمر به داود ، فعلينا أن نستعد لكفاح العدو مع التمسك بديننا ، وانظر قوله تعالى : وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ،  فهو أمر جازم بإعداد كل ما في الاستطاعة من قوة ولو بلغت القوة من التطور  ما بلغت ، فهو أمر جازم بمسايرة التطور في الأمور الدنيوية ، وعدم الجمود  على الحالات الأول إذا طرأ تطور جديد ، ولكن كل ذلك مع التمسك بالدين . 

 ومن أوضح الأدلة في ذلك قوله تعالى : وإذا  كنت فيهم فأقمت لهم الصلاة فلتقم طائفة منهم معك وليأخذوا أسلحتهم فإذا  سجدوا فليكونوا من ورائكم ولتأت طائفة أخرى لم يصلوا فليصلوا معك وليأخذوا  حذرهم وأسلحتهم الآية [ 4 \ 102 ] ; فصلاة الخوف المذكورة  في هذه الآية الكريمة تدل على لزوم الجمع بين مكافحة العدو ، وبين القيام  بما شرعه الله جل وعلا من دينه ، فأمره تعالى في هذه الآية بإقامة الصلاة  في وقت التحام الكفاح المسلح يدل على ذلك دلالة في غاية الوضوح ، وقد قال  تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا إذا لقيتم فئة فاثبتوا واذكروا الله كثيرا لعلكم تفلحون    [ 8 \ 45 ] ، فأمره في هذه الآية الكريمة بذكر الله كثيرا عند التحام  القتال يدل على ذلك أيضا دلالة واضحة ، فالكفار خيلوا لضعاف العقول أن  النسبة بين التقدم والتمسك بالدين ، والسمات الحسنة والأخلاق الكريمة ،  تباين مقابلة كتباين النقيضين كالعدم والوجود ، والنفي والإثبات ، أو  الضدين   [ ص: 39 ] كالسواد والبياض ، والحركة والسكون ، أو المتضائفين كالأبوة والبنوة ، والفوق والتحت ، أو العدم والملكة كالبصر والعمى . 

 فإن الوجود والعدم لا يجتمعان في شيء واحد في وقت واحد من جهة واحدة ،  وكذلك الحركة والسكون مثلا ، وكذلك الأبوة والبنوة ، فكل ذات ثبتت لها  الأبوة لذات استحالت عليها النبوة لها ، بحيث يكون شخص أبا وابنا لشخص واحد  ، كاستحالة اجتماع السواد والبياض في نقطة بسيطة ، أو الحركة والسكون في  جرم ، وكذلك البصر والعمى لا يجتمعان . 

 فخيلوا لهم أن التقدم والتمسك بالدين متباينان تباين مقابلة ، بحيث يستحيل  اجتماعهما ، فكان من نتائج ذلك انحلالهم من الدين رغبة في التقدم ، فخسروا  الدنيا والآخرة ذلك هو الخسران المبين . 

 والتحقيق أن النسبة بين التقدم والتمسك بالدين بالنظر إلى العقل وحده ،  وقطع النظر عن نصوص الكتاب والسنة إنما هي تباين المخالفة ، وضابط  المتباينين تباين المخالفة أن تكون حقيقة كل منهما في حد ذاتها تباين حقيقة  الآخر ، ولكنهما يمكن اجتماعهما عقلا في ذات أخرى ; كالبياض والبرودة ،  والكلام والقعود ، والسواد والحلاوة . 

 فحقيقة البياض في حد ذاتها تباين حقيقة البرودة ، ولكن البياض والبرودة  يمكن اجتماعها في ذات واحدة كالثلج ، وكذلك الكلام والقعود فإن حقيقة  الكلام تباين حقيقة القعود ، مع إمكان أن يكون الشخص الواحد قاعدا متكلما  في وقت واحد . وهكذا فالنسبة بين التمسك بالدين والتقدم بالنظر إلى حكم  العقل من هذا القبيل ، فكما أن الجرم الأبيض يجوز عقلا أن يكون باردا  كالثلج ، والإنسان القاعد يجوز عقلا أن يكون متكلما ، فكذلك المتمسك بالدين  يجوز عقلا أن يكون متقدما ، إذ لا مانع في حكم العقل من كون المحافظ على  امتثال أوامر الله واجتناب نواهيه ، مشتغلا في جميع الميادين التقدمية كما  لا يخفى ، وكما عرفه التاريخ للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ومن تبعهم  بإحسان . 

 أما بالنظر إلى نصوص الكتاب والسنة كقوله تعالى : ولينصرن الله من ينصره الآية [ 22 \ 40 ] وقوله : وكان حقا علينا نصر المؤمنين   [ 30 \ 47 ] ، وقوله : ولقد سبقت كلمتنا لعبادنا المرسلين إنهم لهم المنصورون وإن جندنا لهم الغالبون  [ ص: 40 ]   [ 37 \ 171 - 173 ] وقوله : كتب الله لأغلبن أنا ورسلي إن الله قوي عزيز   [ 58 \ 21 ] وقوله : إنا لننصر رسلنا والذين آمنوا في الحياة الدنيا الآية [ 40 \ 51 ] ، وقوله : قاتلوهم يعذبهم الله بأيديكم ويخزهم وينصركم عليهم ويشف صدور قوم مؤمنين   [ 9 \ 14 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات وما في معناها من الأحاديث . 

 فإن النسبة بين التمسك بالدين والتقدم ، كالنسبة بين الملزوم ولازمه ; لأن  التمسك بالدين ملزوم للتقدم ، بمعنى أنه يلزم عليه التقدم ، كما صرحت به  الآيات المذكورة ، ومعلوم أن النسبة بين الملزوم ولازمه لا تعدو أحد أمرين :  إما أن تكون المساواة أو الخصوص المطلق ; لأن الملزوم لا يمكن أن يكون أعم  من لازمه ، وقد يجوز أن يكون مساويا له أو أخص منه ، ولا يتعدى ذلك ،  ومثال ذلك : الإنسان مثلا ، فإنه ملزوم للبشرية الحيوانية ، بمعنى أن  الإنسان يلزم على كونه إنسانا أن يكون بشرا وأن يكون حيوانا ، وأحد هذين  اللازمين مساو له في الماصدق وهو البشر . والثاني أعم منه ما صدقا وهو  الحيوان ، فالإنسان أخص منه خصوصا مطلقا كما هو معروف . 

 فانظر كيف خيلوا لهم أن الربط بين الملزوم ولازمه كالتنافي الذي بين  النقيضين والضدين ، وأطاعوهم في ذلك لسذاجتهم وجهلهم وعمى بصائرهم ، فهم ما  تقولوا على الدين الإسلامي ورموه بما هو منه بريء إلا لينفروا منه ضعاف  العقول ممن ينتمي للإسلام ليمكنهم الاستيلاء عليهم ، لأنهم لو عرفوا الدين  حقا واتبعوه لفعلوا بهم ما فعل أسلافهم بأسلافهم ، فالدين هو هو ، وصلته  بالله هي هي ، ولكن المنتسبين إليه في جل أقطار الدنيا تنكروا له ، ونظروا  إليه بعين المقت والازدراء ، فجعلهم الله أرقاء للكفرة الفجرة ، ولو راجعوا  دينهم لرجع لهم عزهم ومجدهم ، وقادوا جميع أهل الأرض ، وهذا مما لا شك فيه  : ذلك ولو يشاء الله لانتصر منهم ولكن ليبلو بعضكم ببعض   [ 47 \ 4 ] . 

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (191)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(8)
صـ 41 إلى صـ 45

*
*
ومن هدي القرآن للتي هي أقوم بيانه أنه كل من اتبع تشريعا غير التشريع الذي جاء به سيد ولد آدم  محمد  بن عبد الله صلوات الله وسلامه عليه ،   فاتباعه لذلك التشريع المخالف كفر بواح ، مخرج عن الملة الإسلامية ، ولما   قال الكفار للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : الشاة تصبح ميتة من قتلها ؟ فقال   لهم : " الله قتلها " فقالوا له : ما ذبحتم بأيديهم حلال ، وما ذبحه الله   بيده الكريمة تقولون إنه حرام ! فأنتم إذن أحسن من   [ ص: 41 ] الله ؟ أنزل الله فيهم قوله تعالى : ولا تأكلوا مما لم يذكر اسم الله عليه وإنه لفسق وإن الشياطين ليوحون إلى أوليائهم ليجادلوكم وإن أطعتموهم إنكم لمشركون   [ 6 \ 121 ] وحذف الفاء من قوله : إنكم لمشركون يدل على قسم محذوف على حد قوله في الخلاصة : 


**واحذف لدى اجتماع شرط وقسم جواب ما أخرت فهو ملتزم* *

 إذ لو كانت الجملة جوابا للشرط لاقترنت بالفاء على حد قوله في الخلاصة أيضا : 
**واقرن بفا حتما جوابا لو جعل     شرطا لأن أو غيرها لم ينجعل 
**

 فهو قسم من الله جل وعلا أقسم به على أن من اتبع الشيطان في تحليل الميتة   أنه مشرك ، وهذا الشرك مخرج عن الملة بإجماع المسلمين ، وسيوبخ الله  مرتكبه  يوم القيامة بقوله : ألم أعهد إليكم يابني آدم أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين   [ 36 \ 60 ] لأن طاعته في تشريعه المخالف للوحي هي عبادته ، وقال تعالى : إن يدعون من دونه إلا إناثا وإن يدعون إلا شيطانا مريدا   [ 4 \ 117 ] ، أي ما يعبدون إلا شيطانا ، وذلك باتباعهم تشريعه . وقال : وكذلك زين لكثير من المشركين قتل أولادهم شركاؤهم الآية [ 6 \ 137 ] ، فسماهم شركاء لأنهم أطاعوهم في معصية الله تعالى ، وقال عن خليله : ياأبت لا تعبد الشيطان الآية [ 19 \ 44 ] ، أي بطاعته في الكفر والمعاصي ، ولما سأل  عدي بن حاتم  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن قوله تعالى : اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أربابا الآية [ 9 \ 31 ] ، بين له أن معنى ذلك أنهم أطاعوهم في تحريم ما أحل الله وتحليل ما حرم ، والآيات بمثل هذا كثيرة . 

 والعجب ممن يحكم غير تشريع الله ثم يدعي الإسلام ; كما قال تعالى : ألم   تر إلى الذين يزعمون أنهم آمنوا بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك يريدون  أن  يتحاكموا إلى الطاغوت وقد أمروا أن يكفروا به ويريد الشيطان أن يضلهم   ضلالا بعيدا   [ 4 \ 60 ] ، وقال : ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون   [ 5 \ 44 ] ، وقال : أفغير الله أبتغي حكما وهو الذي أنزل إليكم الكتاب مفصلا والذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعلمون أنه منزل من ربك بالحق فلا تكونن من الممترين   [ 6 \ 114 ] . 
ومن هدي القرآن للتي هي أقوم هديه إلى أن الرابطة التي يجب أن يعتقد أنها هي التي تربط بين أفراد المجتمع ، وأن ينادى بالارتباط بها دون غيرها إنما هي دين الإسلام ،   [ ص:  42 ] لأنه  هو الذي يربط بين أفراد المجتمع حتى يصير بقوة تلك الرابطة  جميع المجتمع  الإسلامي كأنه جسد واحد إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر  الجسد بالسهر  والحمى ، فربط الإسلام لك بأخيك كربط يدك بمعصمك ، ورجلك  بساقك ، كما جاء  في الحديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن مثل المؤمنين في تراحمهم وتعاطفهم وتوادهم كمثل الجسد الواحد إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى   " . ولذلك يكثر في القرآن العظيم إطلاق النفس وإرادة الأخ تنبيها على أن رابطة الإسلام تجعل أخا المسلم كنفسه ، كقوله تعالى : ولا تخرجون أنفسكم من دياركم الآية [ 2 \ 84 ] ، أي لا تخرجون إخوانكم ، وقوله : لولا إذ سمعتموه ظن المؤمنون والمؤمنات بأنفسهم خيرا   [ 24 \ 12 ] ، أي بإخوانهم على أصح التفسيرين ، وقوله : ولا تلمزوا أنفسكم الآية [ 49 \ 11 ] ، أي إخوانكم على أصح التفسيرين ، وقوله : ولا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم الآية [ 2 \ 188 ] ، أي لا يأكل أحدكم مال أخيه ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، ولذلك ثبت في الصحيح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه   " . 

 ومن الآيات الدالة على أن الرابطة الحقيقية هي الدين ، وأن تلك الرابطة تتلاشى معها جميع الروابط النسبية والعصبية : قوله تعالى لا تجد قوما يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يوادون من حاد الله ورسوله ولو كانوا آباءهم أو أبناءهم أو إخوانهم أو عشيرتهم   [ 58 \ 22 ] ، إذ لا رابطة نسبية أقرب من رابطة الآباء والأبناء والإخوان والعشائر ، وقوله : والمؤمنون والمؤمنات بعضهم أولياء بعض الآية [ 9 \ 71 ] ، وقوله : إنما المؤمنون إخوة فأصلحوا بين أخويكم   [ 49 \ 10 ] ، وقوله : فأصبحتم بنعمته إخوانا الآية [ 3 \ 103 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 فهذه الآيات وأمثالها تدل على أن النداء برابطة أخرى غير الإسلام كالعصبية المعروفة بالقومية لا يجوز ، ولا شك أنه ممنوع بإجماع المسلمين . 

 ومن أصرح الأدلة في ذلك : ما رواه  البخاري  في صحيحه قال : باب قوله تعالى : يقولون لئن رجعنا إلى المدينة ليخرجن الأعز منها الأذل ولله العزة ولرسوله وللمؤمنين ولكن المنافقين لا يعلمون   [ 63 \ 8 ] ، حدثنا الحميدي  ، حدثنا سفيان  قال : حفظناه من  عمرو بن دينار  ، قال : سمعت  جابر بن عبد الله  رضي الله عنهما يقول : كنا في غزاة فكسع رجل من المهاجرين  رجلا من الأنصار  ، فقال الأنصاري : يا للأنصار ! وقال   [ ص: 43 ] المهاجري : يا للمهاجرين ! فسمعها الله رسوله قال : " ما هذا " ؟ فقالوا : كسع رجل من المهاجرين  رجلا من الأنصار  ، فقال الأنصاري : يا للأنصار ، وقال المهاجري : يا للمهاجرين ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " دعوها فإنها منتنة     " الحديث . فقول هذا الأنصاري : يا للأنصار ، وهذا المهاجري : يا   للمهاجرين هو النداء بالقومية العصبية بعينه ، وقول النبي صلى الله عليه   وسلم : " دعوها فإنها منتنة   " يقتضي وجوب ترك النداء بها ; لأن قوله : " دعوها " أمر صريح بتركها ، والأمر المطلق يقتضي الوجوب على التحقيق كما تقرر في الأصول ; لأن الله يقول : فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره أن تصيبهم فتنة أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم   [ 24 \ 63 ] ، ويقول لإبليس : ما منعك ألا تسجد إذ أمرتك   [ 7 \ 12 ] فدل على أن مخالفة الأمر معصية . وقال تعالى عن نبيه موسى  في خطابه لأخيه : أفعصيت أمري   [ 20 \ 93 ] ، فأطلق اسم المعصية على مخالفة الأمر : وقال تعالى : وما كان لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة إذا قضى الله ورسوله أمرا أن يكون لهم الخيرة من أمرهم     [ 33 \ 36 ] فدلت الآية على أن أمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مانع من   الاختيار ، موجب للامتثال ، لا سيما وقد أكد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا   الأمر بالترك بقوله : " فإنها منتنة " ، وحسبك بالنتن موجبا للتباعد   لدلالته على الخبث البالغ . 

 فدل هذا الحديث الصحيح على أن النداء برابطة القومية مخالف لما أمر به   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأن فاعله يتعاطى المنتن ، ولا شك أن المنتن   خبيث ، والله تعالى يقول : الخبيثات للخبيثين الآية [ 24 \ 26 ] ، ويقول : ويحرم عليهم الخبائث   [ 7 \ 157 ] وحديث جابر  هذا الذي قدمناه عن  البخاري  أخرجه أيضا مسلم  في صحيحه قال رحمه الله : حدثنا  أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ،  وزهير بن حرب  ، وأحمد بن عبدة الضبي  ، وابن أبي عمر  ، واللفظ  لابن أبي شيبة  ، قال ابن عبدة    : أخبرنا ، وقال الآخرون : حدثنا  سفيان بن عيينة  قال : سمع عمرو   جابر بن عبد الله  يقول : كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزاة ، فكسع رجل من المهاجرين  رجلا من الأنصار  ،   فقال الأنصاري : يا للأنصار ! وقال المهاجري : يا للمهاجرين ! فقال رسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما بال دعوى الجاهلية ! " قالوا : يا رسول   الله ، كسع رجل من المهاجرين  رجلا من الأنصار    . فقال : " دعوها فإنها منتنة   . " الحديث . 

 وقد عرفت وجه دلالة هذا الحديث على التحريم ، مع أن في بعض رواياته   الثابتة في الصحيح التصريح بأن دعوى الرجل : " يا لبني فلان " من دعوى الجاهلية   . وإذا صح بذلك   [ ص: 44 ] أنها من دعوى الجاهلية فقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " ليس منا من ضرب الخدود ، وشق الجيوب ، ودعا بدعوى الجاهلية   " . وفي رواية في الصحيح : " ليس منا من ضرب الخدود ، أو شق الجيوب ، أو دعا بدعوى الجاهلية   " ، وذلك صريح في أن من دعا تلك الدعوى ليس منا ، وهو دليل واضح على التحريم الشديد ، ومما يدل لذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من تعزى عليكم بعزاء الجاهلية فأعضوه بهن أبيه ولا تكنوا   " هذا حديث صحيح ، أخرجه الإمام أحمد  من طرق متعددة عن عتي بن ضمرة السعدي  ، عن  أبي بن كعب  رضي الله عنه ، وذكره صاحب الجامع الصغير بلفظ " إذا سمعتم من يعتزى بعزاء الجاهلية فأعضوه ولا تكنوا   " وأشار لأنه أخرجه أحمد  في المسند ،  والنسائي   وابن حبان  ،  والطبراني  في الكبير ،  والضياء المقدسي  عن   أبي رضي الله عنه ، وجعل عليه علامة الصحة . وذكره أيضا صاحب الجامع   الصغير بلفظ " إذا رأيتم الرجل يتعزى . . " إلخ ، وأشار إلى أنه أخرجه   الإمام أحمد  في المسند  والترمذي  ، وجعل عليه علامة الصحة . وقال شارحه المناوي    : ورواه عنه أيضا  الطبراني  ، قال الهيثمي    : ورجاله ثقات ، وقال شارحه العزيزي    : هو حديث صحيح . وقال فيه الشيخ إسماعيل بن محمد العجلوني  في كتابه ( كشف الخفاء ومزيل الإلباس عما اشتهر من الأحاديث على ألسنة الناس ) قال النجم : رواه أحمد   والنسائي   وابن حبان  عن  أبي بن كعب  رضي الله عنه . ومراده بالنجم : الشيخ محمد نجم الدين الغزي  في   كتابه المسمى ( إتقان ما يحسن من الأخبار الدائرة على الألسن ) فانظر كيف   سمى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك النداء " عزاء الجاهلية " وأمر أن يقال   للداعي به " اعضض على هن أبيك " أي فرجه ، وأن يصرح له بذلك ولا يعبر عنه   بالكناية ، فهذا يدل على شدة قبح هذا النداء ، وشدة بغض النبي صلى الله   عليه وسلم له . 

 واعلم أن رؤساء الدعاة إلى نحو هذه القومية العربية : أبو جهل  ، وأبو لهب  ، والوليد بن المغيرة  ، ونظراؤهم من رؤساء الكفرة . 

 وقد بين تعالى تعصبهم لقوميتهم في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله : قالوا حسبنا ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا الآية [ 5 \ 104 ] وقوله : قالوا بل نتبع ما ألفينا عليه آباءنا الآية [ 2 \ 170 ] ، وأمثال ذلك من الآيات . 

 واعلم أنه لا خلاف بين العلماء - كما ذكرنا آنفا - في منع النداء برابطة   غير الإسلام ، كالقوميات والعصبيات النسبية ، ولا سيما إذا كان النداء   بالقومية يقصد من ورائه القضاء على رابطة الإسلام وإزالتها بالكلية ، فإن   النداء بها حينئذ معناه الحقيقي : أنه نداء   [ ص:  45 ] إلى  التخلي عن دين الإسلام ، ورفض الرابطة السماوية رفضا باتا ، على  الله أن  يعتاص من ذلك روابط عصبية قومية ، مدارها على أن هذا من العرب ،  وهذا منهم  أيضا مثلا . فالعروبة لا يمكن أن تكون خلفا من الإسلام ،  واستبدالها به  صفقة خاسرة ، فهي كما قال الراجز : 
**بدلت بالجمة رأسا أزعرا وبالثنايا الواضحات الدردرا 

    كما اشترى المسلم إذ تنصرا 


**وقد علم في التاريخ حال العرب قبل الإسلام وحالهم بعده كما لا يخفى . 

 وقد بين الله جل وعلا في محكم كتابه : أن الحكمة في جعله بني آدم  شعوبا وقبائل هي التعارف فيما بينهم ، وليست هي أن يتعصب كل شعب على غيره ، وكل قبيلة على غيرها ، قال جل وعلا : ياأيها الناس إنا خلقناكم من ذكر وأنثى وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم   [ 49 \ 13 ] ، فاللام في قوله : لتعارفوا لام التعليل ، والأصل لتتعارفوا ، وقد حذفت إحدى التاءين ; فالتعارف هو العلة المشتملة على الحكمة لقوله : وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل     [ 49 \ 13 ] ، ونحن حين نصرح بمنع النداء بالروابط العصبية والأواصر   النسبية ، ونقيم الأدلة على منع ذلك ، لا ننكر أن المسلم ربما انتفع بروابط   نسبية لا تمت إلى الإسلام بصلة ، كما نفع الله نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم   بعمه أبي طالب  ، وقد بين الله جل وعلا أن عطف ذلك العم الكافر على نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم من منن الله عليه ، قال تعالى : ألم يجدك يتيما فآوى   [ 93 \ 6 ] ، أي آواك بأن ضمك إلى عمك أبي طالب . 

ومن آثار هذه العصبية النسبية قول أبي طالب  فيه صلى الله عليه وسلم : 


**والله لن يصلوا إليك بجمعهم     حتى أوسد في التراب دفينا 
**

 كما قدمنا في سورة هود . 

 وقد نفع الله بتلك العصبية النسبية شعيبا  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام ، كما قال تعالى عن قومه : قالوا ياشعيب ما نفقه كثيرا مما تقول وإنا لنراك فينا ضعيفا ولولا رهطك لرجمناك   [ 11 \ 91 ] . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (192)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(9)
صـ 46 إلى صـ 50
**

 وقد نفع الله بها نبيه صالحا  أيضا عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام ; كما أشار تعالى لذلك بقوله : قالوا تقاسموا بالله لنبيتنه وأهله ثم لنقولن لوليه ما شهدنا مهلك أهله وإنا لصادقون   [ 27 \ 49 ] ، فقد دلت الآية على أنهم يخافون من أولياء صالح  ،   [ ص:   46 ] ولذلك لم يفكروا أن يفعلوا به سوءا إلا ليلا خفية . وقد عزموا أنهم   إن فعلوا به ذلك أنكروا وحلفوا لأوليائه أنهم ما حضروا ما وقع بصالح  خوفا منهم ، ولما كان لوط  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام لا عصبة له في قومه ظهر فيه أثر ذلك حتى قال : لو أن لي بكم قوة أو آوي إلى ركن شديد   [ 11 \ 80 ] ، وقد قدمنا هذا مستوفى في " سورة هود " . 

 فيلزم الناظر في هذه المسألة أن يفرق بين الأمرين ، ويعلم أن النداء   بروابط القوميات لا يجوز على كل حال ، ولا سيما إذا كان القصد بذلك القضاء   على رابطة الإسلام ، وإزالتها بالكلية بدعوى أنه لا يساير التطور الجديد ،   أو أنه جمود وتأخر عن مسايرة ركب الحضارة - نعوذ بالله من طمس البصيرة -   وأن منع النداء بروابط القوميات لا ينافي أنه ربما انتفع المسلم بنصرة   قريبه الكافر بسبب العواطف النسبية والأواصر العصبية التي لا تمت إلى   الإسلام بصلة ، كما وقع من أبي طالب  للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد ثبت في الصحيح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " إن الله يؤيد هذا الدين بالرجل الفاجر     " ولكن تلك القرابات النسبية لا يجوز أن تجعل هي الرابطة بين المجتمع ،   لأنها تشمل المسلم والكافر ، ومعلوم أن المسلم عدو الكافر ، كما قال تعالى  :  لا تجد قوما يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يوادون من حاد الله ورسوله الآية [ 58 \ 22 ] ، كما تقدم . 

 والحاصل أن الرابطة الحقيقية التي تجمع المفترق وتؤلف المختلف هي رابطة "   لا إله إلا الله " ألا ترى أن هذه الرابطة التي تجعل المجتمع الإسلامي كله   كأنه جسد واحد ، وتجعله كالبنيان يشد بعضه بعضا ، عطفت قلوب حملة العرش  ومن  حوله من الملائكة على بني آدم في الأرض مع ما بينهم من الاختلاف ، قال   تعالى : الذين  يحملون العرش ومن حوله يسبحون بحمد  ربهم ويؤمنون به ويستغفرون للذين آمنوا  ربنا وسعت كل شيء رحمة وعلما فاغفر  للذين تابوا واتبعوا سبيلك وقهم عذاب  الجحيم ربنا وأدخلهم جنات عدن التي وعدتهم ومن صلح من آبائهم وأزواجهم وذرياتهم إنك أنت العزيز الحكيم وقهم السيئات ومن تق السيئات يومئذ فقد رحمته وذلك هو الفوز العظيم   [ 40 \ 7 - 9 ] . فقد أشار تعالى إلى أن الرابطة التي ربطت بين حملة العرش ومن حوله ، وبين بني آدم  في الأرض حتى دعوا الله لهم هذا الدعاء الصالح العظيم ، إنما هي الإيمان بالله جل وعلا ; لأنه قال عن الملائكة : ويؤمنون به  [ ص: 47 ]   [ 40 \ 7 ] فوصفهم بالإيمان . وقال عن بني آدم  في استغفار الملائكة لهم : ويستغفرون للذين آمنوا   [ 40 \ 7 ] ، فوصفهم أيضا بالإيمان ، فدل ذلك على أن الرابطة بينهم هي الإيمان ، وهو أعظم رابطة . 

 ومما يوضح لك أن الرابطة الحقيقية هي دين الإسلام قوله تعالى في أبي لهب  عم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : سيصلى نارا ذات لهب   [ 111 \ 3 ] ويقابل ذلك بما  لسلمان الفارسي  من الفضل والمكانة عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمين ، وقد جاء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال فيه : " سلمان منا أهل البيت   " ، رواه  الطبراني  والحاكم  في المستدرك ، وجعل عليه صاحب الجامع الصغير علامة الصحة ، وضعفه الحافظ الذهبي  ، وقال الهيثمي  فيه ، عند  الطبراني  كثير بن عبد الله المزني  ضعفه الجمهور ، وبقية رجاله ثقات . وقد أجاد من قال : 


**لقد رفع الإسلام سلمان  فارس     وقد وضع الكفر الشريف أبا لهب  
**

 وقد أجمع العلماء : على أن الرجل إن مات وليس له من القرباء إلا ابن كافر ،   أن إرثه يكون للمسلمين بأخوة الإسلام ، ولا يكون لولده لصلبه الذي هو  كافر  ، والميراث دليل القرابة ، فدل ذلك على أن الأخوة الدينية أقرب من  البنوة  النسبية . 

 وبالجملة ، فلا خلاف بين المسلمين أن الرابطة التي تربط أفراد أهل الأرض بعضهم ببعض ،   وتربط بين أهل الأرض والسماء ، هي رابطة " لا إله إلا الله " ، فلا يجوز   البتة النداء برابطة غيرها . ومن والى الكفار بالروابط النسبية محبة لهم ،   ورغبة فيهم يدخل في قوله تعالى : ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم   [ 5 \ 51 ] ، وقوله تعالى : إلا تفعلوه تكن فتنة في الأرض وفساد كبير   [ 8 \ 73 ] ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وبالجملة ، فالمصالح التي عليها مدار الشرائع ثلاثة : 

 الأولى : درء المفاسد المعروف عند أهل الأصول بالضروريات . 

 والثانية : جلب المصالح ، المعروف عند أهل الأصول بالحاجيات . 

 والثالثة : الجري على مكارم الأخلاق ومحاسن العادات ، المعروف عند أهل   الأصول بالتحسينيات والتتميمات . وكل هذه المصالح الثلاث هدى فيها القرآن   العظيم للطريق التي هي أقوم الطرق وأعدلها . 

 فالضروريات التي هي درء المفاسد إنما هي درؤها عن ستة أشياء : 

 [ ص: 48 ] الأول : الدين ، وقد جاء القرآن بالمحافظة عليه بأقوم الطرق وأعدلها ، كما قال تعالى : وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين لله   [ 2 \ 193 ] ، وفي سورة الأنفال : ويكون الدين كله لله   [ الآية 39 ] ، وقال تعالى : تقاتلونهم أو يسلمون   [ 48 \ 16 ] ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله   " الحديث ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من بدل دينه فاقتلوه   " إلى غير ذلك من الأدلة على المحافظة على الدين . 

 والثاني : النفس ، وقد جاء القرآن بالمحافظة عليها بأقوم الطرق وأعدلها ، ولذلك أوجب القصاص درءا للمفسدة عن الأنفس ، كما قال تعالى : ولكم في القصاص حياة ياأولي الألباب الآية [ 2 \ 179 ] ، وقال : كتب عليكم القصاص في القتلى الآية [ 2 \ 178 ] ، وقال : ومن قتل مظلوما فقد جعلنا لوليه سلطانا الآية [ 17 \ 33 ] . 

 الثالث : العقل ، وقد جاء القرآن بالمحافظة عليه بأقوم الطرق وأعدلها ، قال تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا إنما الخمر والميسر والأنصاب والأزلام رجس من عمل الشيطان فاجتنبوه   - إلى قوله - فهل أنتم منتهون   [ 5 \ 90 ، 91 ] ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كل مسكر حرام   " وقال : " ما أسكر كثيره فقليله حرام   " ، كما قدمنا ذلك مستوفى " في سورة النحل " ، وللمحافظة على العقل أوجب صلى الله عليه وسلم حد الشارب درءا للمفسدة عن العقل . 

 الرابع : النسب ،  وقد جاء القرآن بالمحافظة  عليه بأقوم الطرق وأعدلها ، ولذلك حرم الزنى  وأوجب فيه الحد الرادع ،  وأوجب العدة على النساء عند المفارقة بطلاق أو موت  ، لئلا يختلط ماء رجل  بماء آخر في رحم امرأة محافظة على الأنساب ; قال  تعالى : ولا تقربوا الزنا إنه كان فاحشة وساء سبيلا   [ 17 \ 32 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات ، وقال تعالى : الزانية والزاني فاجلدوا كل واحد منهما مائة جلدة الآية   [ 24 \ 2 ] ، وقد قدمنا آية الرجم والأدلة الدالة على أنها منسوخة  التلاوة  باقية الحكم ، وقال تعالى في إيجاب العدة حفظا للأنساب : والمطلقات يتربصن بأنفسهن ثلاثة قروء الآية [ 2 \ 228 ] ، وقال : والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجا يتربصن بأنفسهن أربعة أشهر وعشرا   [ 2 \ 234 ] وإن كانت عدة الوفاة فيها شبه تعبد لوجوبها مع عدم الخلوة بين الزوجين . 

 ولأجل المحافظة على النسب منع سقي زرع الرجل بماء غيره ; فمنع نكاح الحامل حتى تضع ، قال تعالى : وأولات الأحمال أجلهن أن يضعن حملهن   [ 65 \ 4 ] . 

 الخامس : العرض ، وقد جاء القرآن بالمحافظة عليه بأقوم الطرق وأعدلها ، فنهى   [ ص: 49 ] المسلم عن أن يتكلم في أخيه بما يؤذيه ، وأوجب عليه إن رماه بفرية حد القذف ثمانين جلدة ، قال تعالى : ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضا   [ 49 \ 12 ] ، وقبح جل وعلا غيبة المسلم غاية التقبيح بقوله : أيحب أحدكم أن يأكل لحم أخيه ميتا فكرهتموه   [ 49 \ 12 ] ، وقال : ولا تلمزوا أنفسكم ولا تنابزوا بالألقاب بئس الاسم الفسوق بعد الإيمان ومن لم يتب فأولئك هم الظالمون  [ 49 \ 11 ] وقال في إيجاب حد القاذف : والذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة ولا تقبلوا لهم شهادة أبدا وأولئك هم الفاسقون إلا الذين تابوا الآية [ 24 \ 4 ، 5 ] . 

 السادس : المال ،  وقد جاء القرآن بالمحافظة  عليه بأقوم الطرق وأعدلها ، ولذلك منع أخذه بغير  حق شرعي ، وأوجب على  السارق حد السرقة وهو قطع اليد كما تقدم ، قال تعالى :  ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل إلا أن تكون تجارة عن تراض منكم   [ 4 \ 29 ] ، وقال تعالى : ولا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل وتدلوا بها إلى الحكام لتأكلوا فريقا من أموال الناس بالإثم وأنتم تعلمون   [ 2 \ 188 ] ، وقال : والسارق والسارقة فاقطعوا أيديهما جزاء بما كسبا نكالا من الله الآية [ 5 \ 38 ] ، وكل ذلك محافظة على المال ودرءا للمفسدة عنه . 

 المصلحة الثانية : جلب المصالح ، وقد جاء القرآن بجلب المصالح بأقوم الطرق   وأعدلها ، ففتح الأبواب لجلب المصالح في جميع الميادين ، قال تعالى : فإذا قضيت الصلاة فانتشروا في الأرض وابتغوا من فضل الله   [ 62 \ 10 ] ، وقال : ليس عليكم جناح أن تبتغوا فضلا من ربكم   [ 2 \ 198 ] ، وقال : وآخرون يضربون في الأرض يبتغون من فضل الله   [ 73 \ 20 ] ، وقال : بالباطل إلا أن تكون تجارة عن تراض منكم   [ 4 \ 29 ] . 

 ولأجل هذا جاء الشرع الكريم بإباحة المصالح المتبادلة بين أفراد المجتمع   على الوجه المشروع ، ليستجلب كل مصلحته من الآخر ، كالبيوع والإجارات   والأكرية والمساقاة والمضاربة ، وما جرى مجرى ذلك . 

 المصلحة الثالثة : الجري على مكارم الأخلاق ومحاسن العادات ،   وقد جاء القرآن بذلك بأقوم الطرق وأعدلها ، والحض على مكارم الأخلاق   ومحاسن العادات كثير جدا في كتاب الله وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ،   ولذلك لما سئلت عائشة  رضي الله عنها عن خلقه صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت : " كان خلقه القرآن   " لأن القرآن يشتمل على جميع مكارم الأخلاق ; لأن الله تعالى يقول   [ ص: 50 ] في نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم : وإنك لعلى خلق عظيم   [ 68 \ 4 ] . 

 فدل مجموع الآية وحديث عائشة  على  أن  المتصف بما في القرآن من مكارم الأخلاق : أنه يكون على خلق عظيم ، وذلك   لعظم ما في القرآن من مكارم الأخلاق ، وسنذكر لك بعضا من ذلك تنبيها به   على غيره . 

 فمن ذلك قوله تعالى : وأن تعفوا أقرب للتقوى ولا تنسوا الفضل بينكم الآية [ 2 \ 237 ] . 

 فانظر ما في هذه الآية من الحض على مكارم الأخلاق من الأمر بالعفو والنهي عن نسيان الفضل ، وقال تعالى : ولا يجرمنكم شنآن قوم أن صدوكم عن المسجد الحرام أن تعتدوا الآية [ 5 \ 2 ] ، وقال تعالى : ولا يجرمنكم شنآن قوم على ألا تعدلوا اعدلوا هو أقرب للتقوى   [ 5 \ 8 ] . فانظر ما في هذه الآيات من مكارم الأخلاق ، والأمر بأن تعامل من عصى الله فيك بأن تطيعه فيه . وقال تعالى :واعبدوا   الله ولا تشركوا به شيئا وبالوالدين إحسانا وبذي القربى واليتامى   والمساكين والجار ذي القربى والجار الجنب والصاحب بالجنب وابن السبيل وما   ملكت أيمانكم   [ 4 \ 36 ] فانظر إلى هذا من مكارم الأخلاق ، والأمر بالإحسان إلى المحتاجين والضعفاء ، وقال تعالى : إن الله يأمر بالعدل والإحسان وإيتاء ذي القربى وينهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر والبغي يعظكم لعلكم تذكرون   [ 16 \ 90 ] ، وقال تعالى : يابني آدم خذوا زينتكم عند كل مسجد الآية [ 7 \ 31 ] ، وقال : ولا تقربوا الفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن   [ 6 \ 151 ] ، وقال تعالى : وإذا مروا باللغو مروا كراما   [ 25 \ 72 ] ، وقال تعالى : وإذا سمعوا اللغو أعرضوا عنه وقالوا لنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم سلام عليكم لا نبتغي الجاهلين   [ 28 \ 55 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الدالة على ما يدعو إليه القرآن من مكارم الأخلاق ، ومحاسن العادات . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (193)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(10)
صـ 51 إلى صـ 55
**


**
*
*
ومن هدي القرآن للتي هي أقوم : هديه إلى حل المشاكل العالمية بأقوم الطرق   وأعدلها ، ونحن دائما في المناسبات نبين هدي القرآن العظيم إلى حل ثلاث   مشكلات ، هي من أعظم ما يعانيه العالم في جميع المعمورة ممن ينتمي إلى   الإسلام ، تنبيها بها على غيرها : المشكلة الأولى : هي ضعف المسلمين في   أقطار الدنيا في العدد والعدد عن مقاومة الكفار ، وقد هدى القرآن العظيم   إلى حل هذه المشكلة بأقوم الطرق وأعدلها ، فبين أن علاج الضعف عن مقاومة   الكفار إنما هو بصدق التوجه إلى الله تعالى ، وقوة الإيمان به   [ ص:  51 ] والتوكل  عليه ; لأن الله قوي عزيز ، قاهر لكل شيء ، فمن كان من حزبه  على الحقيقة  لا يمكن أن يغلبه الكفار ولو بلغوا من القوة ما بلغوا . 

 فمن الأدلة المبينة لذلك : أن الكفار لما ضربوا على المسلمين ذلك الحصار العسكري العظيم في غزوة الأحزاب ، المذكور في قوله تعالى : إذ جاءوكم من فوقكم ومن أسفل منكم وإذ زاغت الأبصار وبلغت القلوب الحناجر وتظنون بالله الظنون هنالك ابتلي المؤمنون وزلزلوا زلزالا شديدا     [ 33 \ 10 - 11 ] ، كان علاج ذلك هو ما ذكرنا ، فانظر شدة هذا الحصار   العسكري وقوة أثره في المسلمين ، مع أن جميع أهل الأرض في ذلك الوقت   مقاطعوهم سياسة واقتصادا ، فإذا عرفت ذلك فاعلم أن العلاج الذي قابلوا به   هذا الأمر العظيم ، وحلوا به هذه المشكلة العظمى ، هو ما بينه جل وعلا ( في   سورة الأحزاب ) بقوله : ولما رأى المؤمنون الأحزاب قالوا هذا ما وعدنا الله ورسوله وصدق الله ورسوله وما زادهم إلا إيمانا وتسليما   [ 33 \ 22 ] . 

 فهذا الإيمان الكامل ، وهذا التسليم العظيم لله جل وعلا ، ثقة به ، وتوكلا عليه ، هو سبب حل هذه المشكلة العظمى . 

 وقد صرح الله تعالى بنتيجة هذا العلاج بقوله تعالى : ورد الله الذين كفروا بغيظهم لم ينالوا خيرا وكفى الله المؤمنين القتال وكان الله قويا عزيزا وأنزل الذين ظاهروهم من أهل الكتاب من صياصيهم وقذف في قلوبهم الرعب فريقا تقتلون وتأسرون فريقا وأورثكم أرضهم وديارهم وأموالهم وأرضا لم تطئوها وكان الله على كل شيء قديرا   [ 33 \ 25 ، 26 ، 27 ] . 

 وهذا الذي نصرهم الله به على عدوهم ما كانوا يظنونه ، ولا يحسبون أنهم ينصرون به وهو الملائكة والريح ، قال تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم إذ جاءتكم جنود فأرسلنا عليهم ريحا وجنودا لم تروها   [ 33 \ 9 ] ، ولما علم جل وعلا من أهل بيعة الرضوان الإخلاص الكامل ، ونوه عن إخلاصهم بالاسم المبهم الذي هو الموصول في قوله : لقد رضي الله عن المؤمنين إذ يبايعونك تحت الشجرة فعلم ما في قلوبهم   [ 48 \ 18 ] : أي من الإيمان والإخلاص ، كان من نتائج ذلك ما ذكره الله جل وعلا في قوله : وأخرى لم تقدروا عليها قد أحاط الله بها وكان الله على كل شيء قديرا   [ 48 \ 21 ] ، فصرح جل وعلا في هذه الآية بأنهم لم يقدروا   [ ص: 52 ] عليها ، وأن الله جل وعلا أحاط بها فأقدرهم عليها ، وذلك من نتائج قوة إيمانهم وشدة إخلاصهم . 

 فدلت الآية على أن الإخلاص لله وقوة الإيمان به ، هو السبب لقدرة الضعيف على القوي وغلبته له : كم من فئة قليلة غلبت فئة كثيرة بإذن الله والله مع الصابرين   [ 2 \ 249 ] ، وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية : لم تقدروا عليها     [ 48 \ 21 ] فعل في سياق النفي ، والفعل في سياق النفي من صيغ العموم  على  التحقيق ، كما تقرر في الأصول ، ووجهه ظاهر ; لأن الفعل الصناعي - "  أعني  الذي يسمى في الاصطلاح فعل الأمر أو الفعل الماضي أو الفعل المضارع "  -  ينحل عند النحويين وبعض البلاغيين عن مصدر وزمن ، كما أشار له في  الخلاصة  بقوله : 


*
*المصدر اسم ما سوى الزمان من مدلولي الفعل كأمن من أمن* 
*

 وعند جماعة من البلاغيين ينحل عن مصدر وزمن ونسبة ، وهذا هو الظاهر كما حرره بعض البلاغيين ، في بحث الاستعارة التبعية . 

 فالمصدر إذن كامن في مفهوم الفعل إجماعا ، فيتسلط النفي الداخل على الفعل   على المصدر الكامن في مفهومه ، وهو في المعنى نكرة ، إذ ليس له سبب يجعله   معرفة ، فيؤول إلى معنى النكرة في سياق النفي ، وهي من صيغ العموم . 

 فقوله : لم تقدروا عليها    [ 48 \ 21 ] في  معنى : لا قدرة لكم عليها ، وهذا يعم سلب جميع أنواع  القدرة ; لأن النكرة  في سياق النفي تدل على عموم السلب وشموله لجميع  الأفراد الداخلة تحت  العنوان . كما هو معروف في محله . 

 وبهذا تعلم أن جميع أنواع القدرة عليها مسلوب عنهم ، ولكن الله جل وعلا   أحاط بها فأقدرهم عليها ، لما علم من الإيمان والإخلاص في قلوبهم وإن جندنا لهم الغالبون   [ 37 \ 173 ] . 

 المشكلة الثانية : هي تسليط الكفار على المؤمنين بالقتل والجراح وأنواع الإيذاء ، مع أن المسلمين على الحق ، والكفار على الباطل . 

 وهذه المشكلة استشكلها أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فأفتى الله جل   وعلا فيها ، وبين السبب في ذلك بفتوى سماوية تتلى في كتابه جل وعلا . 

 وذلك أنه لما وقع ما وقع بالمسلمين يوم أحد    : فقتل عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وابن   [ ص: 53 ] عمته ، ومثل بهما ، وقتل غيرهما من المهاجرين ، وقتل سبعون رجلا من الأنصار  ، وجرح صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وشقت شفته ، وكسرت رباعيته ، وشج صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 استشكل المسلمون ذلك ، وقالوا : كيف يدال منا المشركون ونحن على الحق وهم على الباطل ؟ فأنزل الله قوله تعالى : مبين أولما أصابتكم مصيبة قد أصبتم مثليها قلتم أنى هذا قل هو من عند أنفسكم   [ 3 \ 165 ] . 

 وقوله تعالى : قل هو من عند أنفسكم ، فيه إجمال بينه تعالى بقوله : ولقد صدقكم الله وعده إذ تحسونهم بإذنه حتى إذا فشلتم وتنازعتم في الأمر وعصيتم من بعد ما أراكم ما تحبون منكم من يريد الدنيا   - إلى قوله - ليبتليكم   [ 3 \ 152 ] . 

 ففي هذه الفتوى السماوية بيان واضح ; لأن سبب تسليط الكفار على المسلمين   هو فشل المسلمين ، وتنازعهم في الأمر ، وعصيانهم أمره صلى الله عليه وسلم ،   وإرادة بعضهم الدنيا مقدما لها على أمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد   أوضحنا هذا في سورة " آل عمران " ومن عرف أصل الداء عرف الدواء ، كما لا   يخفى . 

 المشكلة الثالثة : هي اختلاف القلوب الذي هو أعظم الأسباب في القضاء على   كيان الأمة الإسلامية ، لاستلزامه الفشل ، وذهاب القوة والدولة ، كما قال   تعالى : ولا تنازعوا فتفشلوا وتذهب ريحكم   [ الآية 8 \ 46 ] . 

 وقد أوضحنا معنى هذه الآية في سورة " الأنفال " . 

 فترى المجتمع الإسلامي اليوم في أقطار الدنيا يضمر بعضهم لبعض العداوة   والبغضاء ، وإن جامل بعضهم بعضا فإنه لا يخفى على أحد أنها مجاملة ، وأن ما   تنطوي عليه الضمائر مخالف لذلك . 

 وقد بين تعالى في سورة " الحشر " أن سبب هذا الداء الذي عمت به البلوى إنما هو ضعف العقل ; قال تعالى : تحسبهم جميعا وقلوبهم شتى   [ 59 \ 14 ] ، ثم ذكر العلة لكون قلوبهم شتى بقوله : ذلك بأنهم قوم لا يعقلون     [ 59 \ 14 ] ، ولا شك أن داء ضعف العقل الذي يصيبه فيضعفه عن إدراك   الحقائق ، وتمييز الحق من الباطل ، والنافع من الضار ، والحسن من القبيح ،   لا دواء له إلا إنارته بنور الوحي ; لأن نور الوحي يحيا به من كان ميتا   ويضيء الطريق للمتمسك به ، فيريه الحق حقا والباطل باطلا ، والنافع نافعا ،   والضار ضارا ، قال تعالى : أومن كان ميتا فأحييناه وجعلنا له نورا يمشي به في الناس كمن مثله في الظلمات ليس بخارج منها كذلك   [ 6 \ 122 ]   [ ص: 54 ] وقال تعالى : الله ولي الذين آمنوا يخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور     [ 2 \ 257 ] ومن أخرج من الظلمات إلى النور أبصر الحق ; لأن ذلك النور   يكشف له عن الحقائق فيريه الحق حقا ، والباطل باطلا ، وقال تعالى : أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم   [ 67 \ 22 ] ، وقال تعالى : وما يستوي الأعمى والبصير ولا الظلمات ولا النور ولا الظل ولا الحرور وما يستوي الأحياء ولا الأموات   [ 35 \ 19 - 22 ] ، وقال تعالى : مثل الفريقين كالأعمى والأصم والبصير والسميع هل يستويان مثلا الآية   [ 11 \ 24 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الدالة على أن الإيمان يكسب الإنسان   حياة بدلا من الموت الذي كان فيه ، ونورا بدلا من الظلمات التي كان فيها .  

 وهذا النور عظيم يكشف الحقائق كشفا عظيما ، كما قال تعالى : مثل نوره كمشكاة فيها مصباح   - إلى قوله ويضرب الله الأمثال للناس والله بكل شيء عليم     [ 24 \ 35 ] ، ولما كان تتبع جميع ما تدل عليه هذه الآية الكريمة من هدي   القرآن للتي هي أقوم يقتضي تتبع جميع القرآن وجميع السنة ; لأن العمل بالسنة من هدي القرآن للتي هي أقوم ; لقوله تعالى : وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا     [ 59 \ 7 ] ، وكان تتبع جميع ذلك غير ممكن في هذا الكتاب المبارك ،   اقتصرنا على هذه الجمل التي ذكرنا من هدي القرآن للتي هي أقوم تنبيها بها   على غيرها ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : ويدع الإنسان بالشر دعاءه بالخير وكان الإنسان عجولا   . 

 في هذه الآية الكريمة وجهان من التفسير للعلماء ، وأحدهما يشهد له قرآن . 

 وهو أن معنى الآية : ويدع الإنسان بالشر    [  17 \ 11 ] ، كأن يدعو على نفسه أو ولده بالهلاك عند الضجر من أمر ،  فيقول  اللهم أهلكني ، أو أهلك ولدي ، فيدعو بالشر دعاء لا يحب أن يستجاب له  ،  وقوله دعاءه بالخير أي يدعو بالشر كما يدعو بالخير فيقول عند الضجر : اللهم أهلك ولدي ، كما يقول في غير وقت الضجر : اللهم عافه ، ونحو ذلك من الدعاء . 

 ولو استجاب الله دعاءه بالشر لهلك ، ويدل لهذا المعنى قوله تعالى : ولو يعجل الله للناس الشر استعجالهم بالخير لقضي إليهم أجلهم   [ 10 \ 11 ] أي : لو عجل لهم الإجابة بالشر كما يعجل لهم الإجابة بالخير لقضي إليهم أجلهم   ; أي لهلكوا   [ ص: 55 ] وماتوا ، فالاستعجال بمعنى التعجيل . 

 ويدخل في دعاء الإنسان بالشر قول النضر بن الحارث العبدري    : اللهم إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء أو ائتنا بعذاب أليم   [ 8 \ 32 ] . 

 وممن فسر الآية الكريمة بما ذكرنا :  ابن عباس  ، ومجاهد  ، وقتادة  ، وهو أصح التفسيرين لدلالة آية يونس عليه . 

 الوجه الثاني في تفسير الآية : أن الإنسان كما يدعو بالخير فيسأل الله   الجنة ، والسلامة من النار ، ومن عذاب القبر ، كذلك قد يدعو بالشر فيسأل   الله أن ييسر له الزنى بمفسوقته ، أو قتل مسلم هو عدو له ونحو ذلك ، ومن   هذا القبيل قول  ابن جامع    : 


*
*أطوف بالبيت فيمن يطوف وأرفع من مئزري المسبل     وأسجد بالليل حتى الصباح 
وأتلو من المحكم المنزل     عسى فارج الهم عن يوسف 
يسخر لي ربة المحمل 
*

**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (194)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(11)
صـ 56 إلى صـ 60
**

**قوله تعالى : وجعلنا   الليل والنهار آيتين فمحونا آية الليل وجعلنا آية النهار مبصرة لتبتغوا   فضلا من ربكم ولتعلموا عدد السنين والحساب وكل شيء فصلناه تفصيلا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه جعل الليل والنهار آيتين ، أي   علامتين دالتين على أنه الرب المستحق أن يعبد وحده ، ولا يشرك معه غيره ،   وكرر تعالى هذا المعنى في مواضع كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى : ومن آياته الليل والنهار   [ 41 \ 37 ] ، وقوله : وآية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون   [ 36 \ 37 ] ، وقوله تعالى : إن في اختلاف الليل والنهار وما خلق الله في السماوات والأرض لآيات لقوم يتقون   [ 10 \ 6 ] ، وقوله : إن في خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار لآيات لأولي الألباب   [ 3 \ 190 ] ، وقوله : إن في خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار والفلك التي تجري في البحر بما ينفع الناس   - إلى قوله - لآيات لقوم يعقلون   [ 2 \ 164 ] ، وقوله : وهو الذي يحيي ويميت وله اختلاف الليل والنهار أفلا تعقلون   [ 33 \ 80 ] ، وقوله : وهو الذي جعل الليل والنهار خلفة لمن أراد أن يذكر أو أراد شكورا   [ 25 \ 62 ] ، وقوله : خلق السماوات والأرض بالحق يكور الليل على النهار ويكور النهار على الليل وسخر الشمس والقمر كل يجري لأجل مسمى ألا هو العزيز الغفار   [ 39 \ 5 ] ، وقوله : فالق الإصباح وجعل الليل سكنا   [ ص: 56 ] والشمس والقمر حسبانا ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم   [ 6 \ 96 ] ، وقوله : والشمس وضحاها والقمر إذا تلاها والنهار إذا جلاها والليل إذا يغشاها الآية [ 91 \ 1 - 4 ] ، وقوله والليل إذا يغشى والنهار إذا تجلى الآية [ 92 \ 1 ، 2 ] ، وقوله : والضحى والليل إذا سجى الآية [ 93 \ 1 - 2 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : فمحونا آية الليل وجعلنا آية النهار مبصرة لتبتغوا فضلا من ربكم ولتعلموا عدد السنين والحساب     [ 17 \ 12 ] يعني أنه جعل الليل مظلما مناسبا للهدوء والراحة ، والنهار   مضيئا مناسبا للحركة والاشتغال بالمعاش في الدنيا ، فيسعون في معاشهم في   النهار ، ويستريحون من تعب العمل بالليل ، ولو كان الزمن كله ليلا لصعب   عليهم العمل في معاشهم ، ولو كان كله نهارا لأهلكهم التعب من دوام العمل . 

 فكما أن الليل والنهار آيتان من آياته جل وعلا ، فهما أيضا نعمتان من نعمه جل وعلا . 

 وبين هذا المعنى المشار إليه هنا في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : قل أرأيتم إن جعل الله عليكم الليل سرمدا إلى يوم القيامة من إله غير الله يأتيكم بضياء أفلا تسمعون قل أرأيتم إن جعل الله عليكم النهار سرمدا إلى يوم القيامة من إله غير الله يأتيكم بليل تسكنون فيه أفلا تبصرون ومن رحمته جعل لكم الليل والنهار لتسكنوا فيه ولتبتغوا من فضله ولعلكم تشكرون   [ 28 \ 71 - 73 ] . 

 فقوله : لتسكنوا فيه ، أي في الليل ، وقوله : ولتبتغوا من فضله   [ 28 \ 73 ] ، أي في النهار ، وقوله : وجعلنا نومكم سباتا وجعلنا الليل لباسا وجعلنا النهار معاشا الآية [ 78 \ 9 - 11 ] ، وقوله : وهو الذي جعل لكم الليل لباسا والنوم سباتا وجعل النهار نشورا   [ 25 \ 47 ] ، وقوله : ومن آياته منامكم بالليل والنهار وابتغاؤكم من فضله الآية [ 30 \ 23 ] ، وقوله : وهو الذي يتوفاكم بالليل ويعلم ما جرحتم بالنهار   [ 6 \ 60 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : ولتعلموا عدد السنين والحساب   [ 17 \ 12 ] ، بين فيه نعمة أخرى على خلقه ، وهي معرفتهم عدد السنين والحساب ، لأنهم باختلاف   [ ص:  57 ] الليل  والنهار يعلمون عدد الأيام والشهور والأعوام ، ويعرفون بذلك  يوم الجمعة  ليصلوا فيه صلاة الجمعة ، ويعرفون شهر الصوم ، وأشهر الحج ،  ويعلمون مضي  أشهر العدة لمن تعتد بالأشهر المشار إليها في قوله : واللائي يئسن من المحيض من نسائكم إن ارتبتم فعدتهن ثلاثة أشهر واللائي لم يحضن   [ 65 \ 4 ] ، وقوله : والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجا يتربصن بأنفسهن أربعة أشهر وعشرا   [ 2 \ 234 ] . ويعرفون مضي الآجال المضروبة للديون والإجارات ونحو ذلك . 

 وبين جل وعلا هذه الحكمة في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : هو الذي جعل الشمس ضياء والقمر نورا وقدره منازل لتعلموا عدد السنين والحساب ما خلق الله ذلك إلا بالحق يفصل الآيات لقوم يعلمون   [ 10 \ 5 ] . وقوله جل وعلا : يسألونك عن الأهلة قل هي مواقيت للناس والحج   [ 2 \ 189 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : فمحونا آية الليل وجعلنا آية النهار مبصرة   [ 17 \ 12 ] فيه وجهان من التفسير للعلماء : 

 أحدهما : أن الكلام على حذف مضاف ، والتقدير : وجعلنا نيري الليل والنهار ، أي الشمس والقمر آيتين . 

 وعلى هذا القول ، فآية الليل هي القمر ، وآية النهار هي الشمس ، والمحو :   الطمس . وعلى هذا القول : فمحو آية الليل قيل معناه السواد الذي في القمر ،   وبهذا قال علي  رضي الله عنه ، ومجاهد  ، وروي عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما . 

 وقيل : معنى فمحونا آية الليل    [ 17 \ 12 ] ،  أي لم نجعل في القمر شعاعا كشعاع الشمس ترى به الأشياء  رؤية بينة ، فنقص  نور القمر عن نور الشمس هو معنى الطمس على هذا القول . 

 وهذا أظهر عندي لمقابلته تعالى له بقوله : وجعلنا آية النهار مبصرة     [ 17 \ 12 ] ، والقول بأن معنى محو آية الليل : السواد الذي في القمر  ليس  بظاهر عندي وإن قال به بعض الصحابة الكرام ، وبعض أجلاء أهل العلم . 

 وقوله : وجعلنا آية النهار على التفسير المذكور ; أي الشمس مبصرة ، أي : ذات شعاع يبصر في ضوئها كل شيء على حقيقته . 

 قال  الكسائي    : هو من قول العرب : أبصر النهار : إذا أضاء وصار بحالة يبصر   [ ص: 58 ] بها ، نقله عنه القرطبي    . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : هذا التفسير من قبيل قولهم : نهاره صائم ، وليله قائم . ومنه قوله : 


**لقد لمتنا يا أم غيلان  في السرى ونمت وما ليل المحب بنائم* *

 وغاية ما في الوجه المذكور من التفسير : حذف مضاف ، وهو كثير في القرآن   وفي كلام العرب إن دلت عليه قرينة ، قال في الخلاصة : وما يلي المضاف يأتي   خلفا عنه في الإعراب إذا ما حذفا 

 والقرينة في الآية الكريمة الدالة على المضاف المحذوف قوله : فمحونا آية الليل وجعلنا آية النهار مبصرة     [ 17 \ 12 ] ، فإضافة الآية إلى الليل والنهار دليل على أن الآيتين   المذكورتين لهما لا هما أنفسهما ، وحذف المضاف كثير في القرآن كقوله : واسأل القرية التي كنا فيها والعير التي أقبلنا فيها   [ 12 \ 82 ] ، وقوله : حرمت عليكم أمهاتكم   [ 4 \ 23 ] ; أي نكاحها ، وقوله : حرمت عليكم الميتة   [ 5 \ 3 ] ، أي أكلها ، ونحو ذلك . 

 وعلى القول بتقدير المضاف ، وأن المراد بالآيتين الشمس والقمر ، فالآيات   الموضحة لكون الشمس والقمر آيتين تقدمت موضحة في سورة النحل . 

 الوجه الثاني من التفسير : أن الآية الكريمة ليس فيها مضاف محذوف ، وأن المراد بالآيتين نفس الليل والنهار ، لا الشمس والقمر . 

 وعلى هذا القول فإضافة الآية إلى الليل والنهار من إضافة الشيء إلى نفسه   مع اختلاف اللفظ ، تنزيلا لاختلاف اللفظ منزلة الاختلاف في المعنى ، وإضافة   الشيء إلى نفسه مع اختلاف اللفظ كثيرة في القرآن وفي كلام العرب ، فمنه  في  القرآن قوله تعالى : شهر رمضان الآية [ 2 \ 185 ] ، ورمضان هو نفس الشهر بعينه على التحقيق ، وقوله : ولدار الآخرة الآية [ 12 \ 109 ] ، والدار هي الآخرة بعينها ، بدليل قوله في موضع آخر : وللدار الآخرة   [ 6 \ 32 ] بالتعريف ، والآخرة نعت للدار ، وقوله : ونحن أقرب إليه من حبل الوريد   [ 50 \ 16 ] ، والحبل هو الوريد ، وقوله : ومكر السيئ الآية [ 35 \ 43 ] ، والمكر هو السيء بدليل قوله : ولا يحيق المكر السيئ إلا بأهله   [ 35 \ 43 ]   [ ص: 59 ] 

 ومن أمثلته في كلام العرب قول امرئ القيس    : 


**كبكر المقاناة البياض بصفرة     غذاها نمير الماء غير المحلل 
**

 لأن المقاناة هي البكر بعينها ، وقول عنترة  في معلقته : 


**ومشك سابغة هتكت فروجها     بالسيف عن حامي الحقيقة معلم 
**

 لأن مراده بالمشك : السابغة بعينها ، بدليل قوله : هتكت فروجها ; لأن الضمير عائد إلى السابغة التي عبر عنها بالمشك . 

 وقد أوضحنا هذه المسألة في كتابنا ( دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب )   في سورة فاطر ، وبينا أن الذي يظهر لنا : أن إضافة الشيء إلى نفسه مع   اختلاف لفظ المضاف والمضاف إليه أسلوب من أساليب اللغة العربية ; لأن تغاير   اللفظين ربما نزل منزلة التغاير المعنوي لكثرة الإضافة المذكورة في  القرآن  وفي كلام العرب ، وجزم بذلك  ابن جرير  في بعض مواضعه في القرآن ، وعليه فلا حاجة إلى التأويل المشار إليه بقوله في الخلاصة : 


**ولا يضاف اسم لما به اتحد     معنى وأول موهما إذا ورد 
**

 ومما يدل على ضعف التأويل المذكور قوله : 


**وإن يكونا مفردين فأضف     حتما وإلا أتبع الذي ردف 
**

 لأن إيجاب إضافة العلم إلى اللقب مع اتحادهما في المعنى إن كانا مفردين   المستلزم للتأويل ، ومنع الإتباع الذي لا يحتاج إلى تأويل دليل على أن ذلك   من أساليب اللغة العربية ، ولو لم يكن من أساليبها لوجب تقديم ما لا يحتاج   إلى تأويل على المحتاج إلى تأويل كما ترى . وعلى هذا الوجه من التفسير   فالمعنى : فمحونا الآية التي هي الليل ، وجعلنا الآية التي هي النهار مبصرة   ، أي : جعلنا الليل ممحو الضوء مطموسه ، مظلما لا تستبان فيه الأشياء كما   لا يستبان ما في اللوح الممحو ، وجعلنا النهار مبصرا ، أي تبصر فيه  الأشياء  وتستبان . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : وكل شيء فصلناه تفصيلا   [ 17 \ 12 ] تقدم إيضاحه ، والآيات الدالة عليه في سورة " النحل " في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ونزلنا   [ ص: 60 ] عليك الكتاب تبيانا لكل شيء الآية [ 16 \ 89 ] . 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (195)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(12)
صـ 61 إلى صـ 65
**

**
قوله تعالى : وكل إنسان ألزمناه طائره في عنقه ونخرج له يوم القيامة كتابا يلقاه منشورا اقرأ كتابك كفى بنفسك اليوم عليك حسيبا   . 

 في قوله جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : وكل إنسان ألزمناه طائره   [ 17 \ 13 ] ، وجهان معروفان من التفسير : 

 الأول : أن المراد بالطائر : العمل ، من قولهم : طار له سهم إذا خرج له ، أي : ألزمناه ما طار له من عمله . 

 الثاني : أن المراد بالطائر ما سبق له في علم الله من شقاوة أو سعادة ،   والقولان متلازمان ; لأن ما يطير له من العمل هو سبب ما يئول إليه من   الشقاوة أو السعادة . 

 فإذا عرفت الوجهين المذكورين فاعلم : أنا قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب   المبارك أن الآية قد يكون فيها للعلماء قولان أو أقوال ، وكلها حق ، ويشهد   له قرآن ، فنذكر جميع الأقوال وأدلتها من القرآن ، لأنها كلها حق ،   والوجهان المذكوران في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة كلاهما يشهد له قرآن . 

 أما على القول الأول بأن المراد بطائره عمله ، فالآيات الدالة على أن عمل الإنسان لازم له كثيرة جدا ; كقوله تعالى : ليس بأمانيكم ولا أماني أهل الكتاب من يعمل سوءا يجز به الآية [ 4 \ 123 ] ، وقوله : إنما تجزون ما كنتم تعملون   [ 66 \ 7 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ياأيها الإنسان إنك كادح إلى ربك كدحا فملاقيه   [ 84 \ 6 ] ، وقوله : من عمل صالحا فلنفسه ومن أساء فعليها   [ 41 \ 46 ] ، وقوله : فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شرا يره   [ 99 \ 7 ، 8 ] والآيات بمثل هذا كثيرة جدا . 

 وأما على القول بأن المراد بطائره نصيبه الذي طار له في الأزل من الشقاوة   أو السعادة ، فالآيات الدالة على ذلك أيضا كثيرة ; كقوله : هو الذي خلقكم فمنكم كافر ومنكم مؤمن   [ 64 \ 2 ] ، وقوله : فريقا هدى وفريقا حق عليهم الضلالة   [ 7 \ 30 ] ، وقوله : فريق في الجنة وفريق في السعير   [ 42 \ 7 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : في عنقه [ 17 \ 13 ] ; أي : جعلنا   عمله ، أو ما سبق له من شقاوة في عنقه ، أي : لازما له لزوم القلادة أو   الغل لا ينفك عنه ، ومنه قول العرب : تقلدها طوق الحمامة ، وقولهم : الموت   في الرقاب ، وهذا الأمر ربقة في رقبته ،   [ ص: 61 ] ومنه قول الشاعر : 


**اذهب بها اذهب بها طوقتها طوق الحمامة* *

 فالمعنى في ذلك كله : اللزوم وعدم الانفكاك . 

 وقوله جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : ونخرج له يوم القيامة كتابا يلقاه منشورا     [ 17 \ 13 ] ، ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن ذلك العمل الذي   ألزم الإنسان إياه يخرجه له يوم القيامة في كتاب يلقاه منشورا ، أي مفتوحا   يقرؤه هو وغيره . 

 وبين أشياء من صفات هذا الكتاب الذي يلقاه منشورا في   آيات أخر ، فبين أن من صفاته : أن المجرمين مشفقون ; أي خائفون مما فيه ،   وأنه لا يترك صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا أحصاها ، وأنهم يجدون فيه جميع ما  عملوا  حاضرا ليس منه شيء غائبا ، وأن الله جل وعلا لا يظلمهم في الجزاء  عليه شيئا  ، وذلك في قوله جل وعلا : ووضع  الكتاب فترى  المجرمين مشفقين مما فيه ويقولون ياويلتنا مال هذا الكتاب لا  يغادر صغيرة  ولا كبيرة إلا أحصاها ووجدوا ما عملوا حاضرا ولا يظلم ربك أحدا    [ 18 \ 49 ] . 

 وبين في موضع آخر : أن بعض الناس يؤتى هذا الكتاب بيمينه     - جعلنا الله وإخواننا المسلمين منهم - وأن من أوتيه بيمينه يحاسب حسابا   يسيرا ، ويرجع إلى أهله مسرورا ، وأنه في عيشة راضية ، في جنة عالية ،   قطوفها دانية ، قال تعالى : فأما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه فسوف يحاسب حسابا يسيرا وينقلب إلى أهله مسرورا   [ 84 \ 7 - 9 ] ، وقال تعالى : فأما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه فيقول هاؤم اقرءوا كتابيه إني ظننت أني ملاق حسابيه فهو في عيشة راضية في جنة عالية قطوفها دانية   [ 69 \ 19 - 23 ] . 

 وبين في موضع آخر : أن من أوتيه بشماله يتمنى أنه لم يؤته ، وأنه يؤمر به فيصلى الجحيم ، ويسلك في سلسلة من سلاسل النار ذرعها سبعون ذراعا ، وذلك في قوله : وأما من أوتي كتابه بشماله فيقول ياليتني لم أوت كتابيه ولم أدر ما حسابيه يا‎ليتها كانت القاضية ما أغنى عني ماليه هلك عني سلطانيه خذوه فغلوه ثم الجحيم صلوه ثم في سلسلة ذرعها سبعون ذراعا فاسلكوه   [ 69 \ 25 - 32 ]   [ ص: 62 ] أعاذنا الله وإخواننا المسلمين من النار ، ومما قرب إليها من قول وعمل . 

 وبين في موضع آخر : أن من أوتي كتابه وراء ظهره يصلى السعير ، ويدعو الثبور . وذلك في قوله : وأما من أوتي كتابه وراء ظهره فسوف يدعو ثبورا ويصلى سعيرا   [ 84 \ 10 - 12 ] ، وقوله تعالى : اقرأ كتابك كفى بنفسك اليوم عليك حسيبا     [ 17 \ 14 ] ، يعني أن نفسه تعلم أنه لم يظلم ، ولم يكتب عليه إلا ما  عمل  ; لأنه في ذلك الوقت يتذكر كل ما عمل في الدنيا من أول عمره إلى آخره ،   كما قال تعالى : ينبأ الإنسان يومئذ بما قدم وأخر   [ 75 \ 13 ] . 

 وقد بين تعالى في مواضع أخر : أنه إن أنكر شيئا من عمله شهدت عليه جوارحه ; كقوله تعالى : اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون   [ 36 \ 65 ] ، وقوله : وقالوا لجلودهم لم شهدتم علينا قالوا أنطقنا الله الذي أنطق كل شيء وهو خلقكم أول مرة وإليه ترجعون وما كنتم تستترون أن يشهد عليكم سمعكم ولا أبصاركم ولا جلودكم ولكن ظننتم أن الله لا يعلم كثيرا مما تعملون وذلكم ظنكم الذي ظننتم بربكم أرداكم فأصبحتم من الخاسرين   [ 41 \ 23 ] ، وقوله جل وعلا : بل الإنسان على نفسه بصيرة ولو ألقى معاذيره   [ 75 \ 14 - 15 ] ، وسيأتي إن شاء الله لهذا زيادة إيضاح في سورة القيامة . 
تنبيه 

 لفظة " كفى " تستعمل في القرآن واللغة العربية استعمالين : 

 تستعمل متعدية ، وهي تتعدى غالبا إلى مفعولين ، وفاعل هذه المتعدية لا يجر بالباء ، كقوله : وكفى الله المؤمنين القتال   [ 33 \ 25 ] ، وكقوله : أليس الله بكاف عبده الآية [ 39 \ 36 ] ، وقوله : فسيكفيكهم الله الآية [ 2 \ 137 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

 وتستعمل لازمة ، ويطرد جر فاعلها بالباء المزيدة لتوكيد الكفاية كقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة كفى بنفسك اليوم عليك حسيبا   [ 17 \ 14 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وكفى بالله وكيلا ، وقوله : وكفى بالله حسيبا ونحو ذلك . 

 ويكثر إتيان التمييز بعد فاعلها المجرور بالباء ، وزعم بعض علماء العربية : أن   [ ص: 63 ] جر فاعلها بالباء لازم ، والحق أنه يجوز عدم جره بها ، ومنه قول الشاعر : 


**عميرة ودع إن تجهزت غاديا كفى الشيب والإسلام للمرء ناهيا* *

 وقول الآخر : 


**ويخبرني عن غائب المرء هديه     كفى الهدي عما غيب المرء مخبرا 
**

 وعلى قراءة من قرأ : يلقاه ; بضم الياء وتشديد القاف مبنيا للمفعول ،   فالمعنى : أن الله يلقيه ذلك الكتاب يوم القيامة ، فحذف الفاعل فبني الفعل   للمفعول . 

 وقراءة من قرأ : يخرج - بفتح الياء وضم الراء مضارع خرج مبنيا للفاعل ،   فالفاعل ضمير يعود إلى الطائر بمعنى العمل ، وقوله كتابا حال من ضمير   الفاعل ، أي ويوم القيامة يخرج هو ، أي العمل المعبر عنه بالطائر في حال   كونه كتابا يلقاه منشورا . وكذلك على قراءة يخرج - بضم الياء وفتح الراء   مبنيا للمفعول - فالضمير النائب عن الفاعل راجع أيضا إلى الطائر الذي هو   العمل ، أي يخرج له هو ، أي طائره بمعنى عمله ، في حال كونه كتابا . 

 وعلى قراءة " يخرج " بضم الياء وكسر الراء مبنيا للفاعل ، فالفاعل ضمير   يعود إلى الله تعالى ، وقوله كتابا مفعول به ، أي : ويوم القيامة يخرج هو ،   أي الله له كتابا يلقاه منشورا . 

 وعلى قراءة الجمهور منهم السبعة : فالنون في نخرج نون العظمة لمطابقة قوله   : ألزمناه و كتابا مفعول به لنخرج كما هو واضح ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى من اهتدى فإنما يهتدي لنفسه ومن ضل فإنما يضل عليها ،   ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن من اهتدى فعمل بما يرضي الله جل   وعلا ، أن اهتداءه ذلك إنما هو لنفسه ، لأنه هو الذي ترجع إليه فائدة ذلك   الاهتداء ، وثمرته في الدنيا والآخرة ، وأن من ضل عن طريق الصواب فعمل بما   يسخط ربه جل وعلا ، أن ضلاله ذلك إنما هو على نفسه ، لأنه هو الذي يجني   ثمرة عواقبه السيئة الوخيمة ، فيخلد به في النار . 

 وبين هذا المعنى في مواضع كثيرة ، كقوله : من عمل صالحا فلنفسه ومن أساء فعليها الآية [ 41 \ 46 ] ، وقوله : من كفر فعليه كفره ومن عمل صالحا فلأنفسهم يمهدون   [ 30 \ 44 ] ، وقوله : قد جاءكم بصائر من ربكم فمن أبصر فلنفسه ومن عمي فعليها وما أنا عليكم بحفيظ   [ 6 \ 104 ] ، وقوله : فمن اهتدى فإنما يهتدي لنفسه ومن ضل فإنما يضل عليها وما أنا عليكم بوكيل   [ 10 \ 108 ] ،   [ ص: 64 ] والآيات بمثل هذا كثيرة جدا ، وقد قدمنا طرفا منها في سورة " النحل " . 

 قوله تعالى : ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه لا تحمل نفس ذنب أخرى ، بل لا تحمل نفس إلا ذنبها . 

 فقوله : ولا تزر    [ 17 \ 15 ] ، أي لا تحمل ،  من وزر يزر إذا حمل ، ومنه سمي وزير السلطان ،  لأنه يحمل أعباء تدبير  شئون الدولة ، والوزر : الإثم ، يقال : وزر يزر  وزرا ، إذا أثم . والوزر  أيضا : الثقل المثقل ، أي : لا تحمل نفس وازرة ،  أي : آثمة وزر نفس أخرى .  أي إثمها ، أو حملها الثقيل ، بل لا تحمل إلا وزر  نفسها . 

 وهذا المعنى جاء في آيات أخر ; كقوله : ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى وإن تدع مثقلة إلى حملها لا يحمل منه شيء ولو كان ذا قربى   [ 35 \ 18 ] ، وقوله : ولا تكسب كل نفس إلا عليها ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى ثم إلى ربكم مرجعكم الآية [ 6 \ 164 ] ، وقوله : تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقد قدمنا في سورة " النحل " بإيضاح : أن هذه الآيات لا يعارضها قوله تعالى : وليحملن أثقالهم وأثقالا مع أثقالهم الآية [ 29 \ 13 ] ، ولا قوله : ليحملوا أوزارهم كاملة يوم القيامة ومن أوزار الذين يضلونهم بغير علم الآية   [ 16 \ 25 ] ; لأن المراد بذلك أنهم حملوا أوزار ضلالهم في أنفسهم ،   وأوزار إضلالهم غيرهم ; لأن من سن سنة سيئة فعليه وزرها ووزر من عمل بها ،   لا ينقص ذلك من أوزارهم شيئا ، كما تقدم مستوفى . 
تنبيه 

 يرد على هذه الآية الكريمة سؤالان : 

 الأول : ما ثبت في الصحيح عن  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما من " أن الميت يعذب ببكاء أهله عليه   " فيقال : ما وجه تعذيبه ببكاء غيره ، إذ مؤاخذته ببكاء غيره قد يظن من لا يعلم أنها من أخذ الإنسان بذنب غيره ؟ 

 السؤال الثاني : إيجاب دي الخطأ على العاقلة ، فيقال : ما وجه إلزام العاقلة الدية   [ ص: 65 ] بجناية إنسان آخر ؟ 

 والجواب عن الأول : هو أن العلماء حملوه على أحد أمرين : 

 الأول : أن يكون الميت أوصى بالنوح عليه ، كما قال طرفة بن العبد  في معلقته : 


**إذا مت فانعيني بما أنا أهله وشقي علي الجيب يابنة معبد * *

 لأنه إذا كان أوصى بأن يناح عليه : فتعذيبه بسبب إيصائه بالمنكر ، وذلك من فعله لا فعل غيره . 

 الثاني : أن يهمل نهيهم عن النوح عليه قبل موته مع أنه يعلم أنهم سينوحون   عليه ; لأن إهماله نهيهم تفريط منه ، ومخالفة لقوله تعالى : قوا أنفسكم وأهليكم نارا   [ 66 \ 6 ] فتعذيبه إذا بسبب تفريطه ، وتركه ما أمر الله به من قوله : قوا أنفسكم الآية ، وهذا ظاهر كما ترى . 

 وعن الثاني : بأن إيجاب الدية على العاقلة ليس من تحميلهم وزر القاتل ،   ولكنها مواساة محضة أوجبها الله على عاقلة الجاني ; لأن الجاني لم يقصد   سوءا ، ولا إثم عليه البتة فأوجب الله في جنايته خطأ الدية بخطاب الوضع ،   وأوجب المواساة فيها على العاقلة ، ولا إشكال في إيجاب الله على بعض خلقه   مواساة بعض خلقه ، كما أوجب أخذ الزكاة من مال الأغنياء وردها إلى الفقراء ،   واعتقد من أوجب الدية على أهل ديوان القاتل خطأ كأبي حنيفة  وغيره أنها باعتبار النصرة فأوجبها على أهل الديوان ، ويؤيد هذا القول ما ذكره القرطبي  في تفسيره ، قال : " وأجمع أهل السير والعلم : أن الدية كانت في الجاهلية تحملها   العاقلة ، فأقرها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الإسلام ، وكانوا   يتعاقلون بالنصرة ثم جاء الإسلام فجرى الأمر على ذلك . حتى جعل عمر  الديوان . 

 واتفق الفقهاء على رواية ذلك والقول به ، وأجمعوا أنه لم يكن في زمن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا زمن أبي بكر  ديوان ، وأن عمر  جعل الديوان ، وجمع بين الناس ، وجعل أهل كل ناحية يدا ، وجعل عليهم قتال من يليهم من العدو . انتهى كلام القرطبي  رحمه الله تعالى .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (196)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(13)
صـ 66 إلى صـ 70
**

*
*قوله تعالى : وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا 

 ظاهر هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الله جل وعلا لا يعذب أحدا من خلقه لا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة . حتى يبعث إليه رسولا ينذره ويحذره ، فيعصى ذلك الرسول ، ويستمر على الكفر والمعصية بعد الإنذار والإعذار . 

 وقد أوضح جل وعلا هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله تعالى : رسلا مبشرين   [ ص: 66 ] ومنذرين لئلا يكون للناس على الله حجة بعد الرسل     [ 4 \ 165 ] ، فصرح في هذه الآية الكريمة بأن لا بد أن يقطع حجة كل أحد   بإرسال الرسل ، مبشرين من أطاعهم بالجنة ، ومنذرين من عصاهم النار . 

 وهذه الحجة التي أوضح هنا قطعها بإرسال الرسل مبشرين ومنذرين ، بينها في آخر سورة طه بقوله : ولو أنا أهلكناهم بعذاب من قبله لقالوا ربنا لولا أرسلت إلينا رسولا فنتبع آياتك من قبل أن نذل ونخزى   [ 20 \ 134 ] . 

 وأشار لها في سورة القصص بقوله : ولولا أن تصيبهم مصيبة بما قدمت أيديهم فيقولوا ربنا لولا أرسلت إلينا رسولا فنتبع آياتك ونكون من المؤمنين   [ 28 \ 47 ] ، وقوله جل وعلا : ذلك أن لم يكن ربك مهلك القرى بظلم وأهلها غافلون   [ 6 \ 131 ] ، وقوله : ياأهل الكتاب قد جاءكم رسولنا يبين لكم على فترة من الرسل أن تقولوا ما جاءنا من بشير ولا نذير فقد جاءكم بشير ونذير الآية [ 5 \ 19 ] ، وكقوله : وهذا كتاب أنزلناه مبارك فاتبعوه واتقوا لعلكم ترحمون أن تقولوا إنما أنزل الكتاب على طائفتين من قبلنا وإن كنا عن دراستهم لغافلين أو تقولوا لو أنا أنزل علينا الكتاب لكنا أهدى منهم فقد جاءكم بينة من ربكم وهدى ورحمة الآية [ 6 \ 155 - 157 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 ويوضح ما دلت عليه هذه الآيات المذكورة وأمثالها في القرآن العظيم من أن الله جل وعلا لا يعذب أحدا إلا بعد الإنذار والإعذار على ألسنة الرسل عليهم   الصلاة والسلام ، تصريحه جل وعلا في آيات كثيرة : " بأن لم يدخل أحدا   النار إلا بعد الإعذار والإنذار على ألسنة الرسل ، فمن ذلك قوله جل وعلا : كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء الآية [ 67 \ 8 ، 9 ] . 

 ومعلوم أن قوله جل وعلا : كلما ألقي فيها فوج يعم جميع الأفواج الملقين في النار . 

 قال أبو حيان  في "  البحر المحيط " في  تفسير هذه الآية التي نحن بصددها ما نصه : " وكلما " تدل  على عموم أزمان  الإلقاء فتعم الملقين ، ومن ذلك قوله جل وعلا : وسيق   الذين كفروا إلى جهنم زمرا حتى إذا جاءوها فتحت أبوابها وقال لهم خزنتها   ألم يأتكم رسل منكم يتلون عليكم آيات ربكم وينذرونكم لقاء يومكم هذا قالوا     [ ص: 67 ] بلى ولكن حقت كلمة العذاب على الكافرين   [ 39 \ 71 ] ، وقوله في هذه الآية : وسيق الذين كفروا عام لجميع الكفار . 

 وقد تقرر في الأصول : أن الموصولات كالذي والتي وفروعهما من صيغ العموم ،   لعمومها في كل ما تشمله صلاتها ، وعقده في مراقي السعود بقوله في صيغ   العموم : 


**صيغة كل أو الجميع وقد تلا الذي التي الفروع* *

 ومراده بالبيت : أن لفظة " كل ، وجميع ، والذي ، والتي " وفروعهما كل ذلك من الصيغ العموم ، فقوله تعالى : وسيق الذين كفروا إلى جهنم زمرا     - إلى قوله - قالوا بلى [ 39 \ 71 ] عام في جميع الكفار ، وهو ظاهر في  أن  جميع أهل النار قد أنذرتهم الرسل في دار الدنيا ، فعصوا أمر ربهم كما  هو  واضح . 

 ونظيره أيضا قوله تعالى : والذين كفروا لهم نار جهنم لا يقضى عليهم فيموتوا ولا يخفف عنهم من عذابها كذلك نجزي كل كفور وهم يصطرخون فيها ربنا أخرجنا نعمل صالحا غير الذي كنا نعمل أولم نعمركم ما يتذكر فيه من تذكر وجاءكم النذير   [ 35 \ 36 ] ، فقوله : والذين كفروا لهم نار جهنم   - إلى قوله - وجاءكم النذير   [ 35 \ 37 ] ، عام أيضا في جميع أهل النار ، كما تقدم إيضاحه قريبا . 

 ونظير ذلك قوله تعالى : وقال الذين في النار لخزنة جهنم ادعوا ربكم يخفف عنا يوما من العذاب أو لم تك تأتيكم رسلكم بالبينات قالوا بلى قالوا فادعوا وما دعاء الكافرين إلا في ضلال   [ 40 \ 49 ، 50 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الدالة على أن جميع أهل النار أنذرتهم الرسل في دار الدنيا . 

 وهذه الآيات التي ذكرنا وأمثالها في القرآن تدل على عذر أهل الفترة بأنهم   لم يأتهم نذير ولو ماتوا على الكفر ، وبهذا قالت جماعة من أهل العلم . 

 وذهبت جماعة أخرى من أهل العلم إلى أن كل من مات على الكفر فهو في النار   ولو لم يأته نذير ، واستدلوا بظواهر آيات من كتاب الله ، وبأحاديث عن النبي   صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فمن الآيات التي استدلوا بها قوله تعالى : ولا الذين يموتون وهم كفار أولئك أعتدنا لهم عذابا أليما   [ 4 \ 18 ] ، وقوله : إن الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفار أولئك عليهم لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين   [ 2 \ 161 ] ، وقوله : إن الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفار فلن يقبل من   [ ص: 68 ] أحدهم ملء الأرض ذهبا ولو افتدى به أولئك لهم عذاب أليم وما لهم من ناصرين   [ 3 \ 91 ] ، وقوله : إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء   [ 4 \ 48 ] ، وقوله : ومن يشرك بالله فكأنما خر من السماء فتخطفه الطير أو تهوي به الريح في مكان سحيق   [ 22 \ 31 ] ، وقوله : إنه من يشرك بالله فقد حرم الله عليه الجنة ، وقوله : قالوا إن الله حرمهما على الكافرين   [ 7 \ 50 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وظاهر جميع هذه الآيات العموم ، لأنها لم تخصص كافرا دون كافر ، بل ظاهرها شمول جميع الكفار . 

 ومن الأحاديث الدالة على أن الكفار لا يعذرون في كفرهم بالفترة ما أخرجه مسلم  في صحيحه : حدثنا  أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ، حدثنا عفان  ، حدثنا  حماد بن سلمة  ، عن ثابت  ، عن أنس    : أن رجلا قال : يا رسول الله ، أين أبي ؟ قال : " في النار " فلما قفى دعاه فقال : " إن أبي وأباك في النار " اه . وقال مسلم  رحمه الله في صحيحه أيضا : حدثنا يحيى بن أيوب  ،  ومحمد بن عباد    - واللفظ ليحيى    - قالا : حدثنا  مروان بن معاوية  ، عن يزيد - يعني ابن كيسان -  عن أبي حازم  ، عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " استأذنت ربي أن أستغفر لأمي فلم يأذن لي ، واستأذنته أن أزور قبرها فأذن لي   " ، حدثنا  أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ،  وزهير بن حرب  ، قالا : حدثنا محمد بن عبيد  ، عن يزيد بن كيسان  ، عن أبي حازم  ، عن  أبي هريرة  قال : زار   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبر أمه فبكى وأبكى من حوله . فقال : " استأذنت   ربي في أن أستغفر لها فلم يؤذن لي ، واستأذنته في أن أزور قبرها فأذن لي ،   فزوروا القبور فإنها تذكر الموت   " اه ، إلى غير ذلك من الأحاديث الدالة على عدم عذر المشركين بالفترة . 

 وهذا الخلاف مشهور بين أهل الأصول : هل المشركون الذين ماتوا في الفترة وهم يعبدون الأوثان في النار لكفرهم ، أو معذورون بالفترة ؟ وعقده في " مراقي السعود " بقوله : 


**ذو فترة بالفرع لا يراع     وفي الأصول بينهم نزاع 
**

 وممن ذهب إلى أن أهل الفترة الذين ماتوا على الكفر في النار : النووي  في شرح مسلم  ، وحكى عليه القرافي  في شرح التنقيح الإجماع ، كما نقله عنه صاحب " نشر البنود " . 

 وأجاب أهل هذا القول عن قوله تعالى : وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا   [ 17 \ 15 ] من أربعة أوجه : 

 الأول : أن التعذيب المنفي في قوله : وما كنا معذبين الآية ، وأمثالها من   [ ص: 69 ] الآيات ، إنما هو التعذيب الدنيوي ، كما وقع في الدنيا من العذاب بقوم نوح  ، وقوم هود  ، وقوم صالح  ، وقوم لوط  ، وقوم شعيب  ، وقوم موسى  وأمثالهم ، وإذا فلا ينافي ذلك التعذيب في الآخرة . 

 ونسب هذا القول القرطبي  ، وأبو حيان  ، والشوكاني  وغيرهم في تفاسيرهم إلى الجمهور . 

 والوجه الثاني : أن محل العذر بالفترة المنصوص في قوله : وما كنا معذبين الآية   ، وأمثالها في غير الواضح الذي لا يخفى على أدنى عاقل ، أما الواضح الذي   لا يخفى على من عنده عقل كعبادة الأوثان فلا يعذر فيه أحد ; لأن الكفار   يقرون بأن الله هو ربهم ، الخالق الرازق ، النافع ، الضار ، ويتحققون كل   التحقق أن الأوثان لا تقدر على جلب نفع ولا على دفع ضر ، كما قال عن قوم إبراهيم  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام : لقد علمت ما هؤلاء ينطقون     [ 21 \ 65 ] ، وكما جاءت الآيات القرآنية بكثرة بأنهم وقت الشدائد  يخلصون  الدعاء لله وحده ، لعلمهم أن غيره لا ينفع ولا يضر ، كقوله : فإذا ركبوا في الفلك دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين الآية [ 29 \ 65 ] ، وقوله : وإذا غشيهم موج كالظلل دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين الآية [ 31 \ 32 ] ، وقوله : وإذا مسكم الضر في البحر ضل من تدعون إلا إياه الآية   [ 17 \ 67 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، ولكن الكفار غالطوا أنفسهم لشدة   تعصبهم لأوثانهم ، فزعموا أنها تقربهم إلى الله زلفى ، وأنها شفعاؤهم عند   الله ; مع أن العقل يقطع بنفي ذلك . 

 الوجه الثالث : أن عندهم بقية إنذار مما جاءت به الرسل الذين أرسلوا قبل نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ; كإبراهيم  وغيره ، وأن الحجة قائمة عليهم بذلك ، وجزم بهذا النووي  في شرح مسلم  ، ومال إليه العبادي  في ( الآيات البينات ) . 

 الوجه الرابع : ما جاء من الأحاديث الصحيحة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،   الدالة على أن بعض أهل الفترة في النار ، كما قدمنا بعض الأحاديث الواردة   بذلك في صحيح مسلم  وغيره . 

 وأجاب القائلون بعذرهم بالفترة عن هذه الأوجه الأربعة ، فأجابوا عن الوجه الأول ، وهو كون التعذيب في قوله : وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا   [ 17 \ 15 ] ، إنما هو التعذيب الدنيوي دون الأخروي من وجهين : 

 الأول : أنه خلاف ظاهر القرآن ; لأن ظاهر القرآن انتفاء التعذيب مطلقا ، فهو أعم   [ ص: 70 ] من كونه في الدنيا ، وصرف القرآن عن ظاهره ممنوع إلا بدليل يجب الرجوع إليه . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن القرآن دل في آيات كثيرة عن شمول التعذيب المنفي في الآية للتعذيب في الآخرة ; كقوله : كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير قالوا بلى     [ 67 \ 8 ، 9 ] ، وهو دليل على أن جميع أفواج أهل النار ما عذبوا في   الآخرة إلا بعد إنذار الرسل ، كما تقدم إيضاحه بالآيات القرآنية . 

 وأجابوا عن الوجه الثاني : وهو أن محل العذر بالفترة في غير الواضح الذي   لا يخفى على أحد بنفس الجوابين المذكورين آنفا ; لأن الفرق بين الواضح   وغيره مخالف لظاهر القرآن ، فلا بد له من دليل يجب الرجوع إليه ، ولأن الله   نص على أن أهل النار ما عذبوا بها حتى كذبوا الرسل في دار الدنيا ، بعد   إنذارهم من ذلك الكفر الواضح ، كما تقدم إيضاحه . 

 وأجابوا عن الوجه الثالث الذي جزم به النووي  ، ومال إليه العبادي  وهو   قيام الحجة عليهم بإنذار الرسل الذين أرسلوا قبله صلى الله عليه وسلم  بأنه  قول باطل بلا شك ، لكثرة الآيات القرآنية المصرحة ببطلانه ; لأن  مقتضاه  أنهم أنذروا على ألسنة بعض الرسل والقرآن ينفي هذا نفيا باتا في  آيات كثيرة  ، كقوله في " يس " : لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون   [ 36 \ 6 ] و " ما " في قوله : ما أنذر آباؤهم   [ 36 \ 6 ] نافية على التحقيق ، لا موصولة ، وتدل لذلك الفاء في قوله : فهم غافلون ، وكقوله في " القصص " : وما كنت بجانب الطور إذ نادينا ولكن رحمة من ربك لتنذر قوما ما أتاهم من نذير من قبلك الآية [ 28 \ 46 ] ، وكقوله في " سبأ " وما آتيناهم من كتب يدرسونها وما أرسلنا إليهم قبلك من نذير   [ 34 \ 44 ] ، وكقوله في " الم السجدة " : أم يقولون افتراه بل هو الحق من ربك لتنذر قوما ما أتاهم من نذير من قبلك الآية [ 32 \ 3 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وأجابوا عن الوجه الرابع : بأن تلك الأحاديث الواردة في صحيح مسلم  وغيره أخبار آحاد يقدم عليها القاطع ، وهو قوله : وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا   [ 17 \ 15 ] ، وقوله : كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير قالوا بلى   [ 67 \ 8 - 9 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (197)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(14)
صـ 71 إلى صـ 75
**

**

 وأجاب القائلون بالعذر بالفترة أيضا عن الآيات التي استدل بها مخالفوهم كقوله : ولا الذين يموتون وهم كفار أولئك أعتدنا لهم عذابا أليما   [ 4 \ 18 ] ، إلى آخر ما تقدم   [ ص: 71 ] من الآيات ، بأن محل ذلك فيما إذا أرسلت إليهم الرسل فكذبوهم ، بدليل قوله : وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا   [ 17 \ 15 ] . وأجاب القائلون بتعذيب عبدة الأوثان من أهل الفترة عن قول مخالفيهم : إن القاطع الذي هو قوله تعالى :وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا يجب تقديمه على أخبار الآحاد الدالة على تعذيب بعض أهل الفترة ، كحديثي مسلم  في   صحيحه المتقدمين بأن الآية عامة ، والحديثين كلاهما خاص في شخص معين ،   والمعروف في الأصول أنه لا يتعارض عام وخاص ; لأن الخاص يقضي على العام كما   هو مذهب الجمهور ، خلافا لأبي حنيفة  رحمه الله ، كما بيناه في غير هذا الموضع . 

 فما أخرجه دليل خاص خرج من العموم ، وما لم يخرجه دليل خاص بقي داخلا في العموم ، كما تقرر في الأصول . 

 وأجاب المانعون بأن هذا التخصيص يبطل حكمة العام ; لأن الله جل وعلا تمدح   بكمال الإنصاف ، وأنه لا يعذب حتى يقطع حجة المعذب بإنذار الرسل في دار   الدنيا ، وأشار لأن ذلك الإنصاف الكامل ، والإعذار الذي هو قطع العذر علة   لعدم التعذيب ، فلو عذب إنسانا واحدا من غير إنذار لاختلت تلك الحكمة التي   تمدح الله بها ، ولثبتت لذلك الإنسان الحجة التي أرسل الله الرسل لقطعها ،   كما بينه بقوله : رسلا مبشرين ومنذرين لئلا يكون للناس على الله حجة بعد الرسل الآية [ 4 \ 165 ] ، وقوله : ولو أنا أهلكناهم بعذاب من قبله لقالوا ربنا لولا أرسلت إلينا رسولا فنتبع آياتك من قبل أن نذل ونخزى   [ 20 \ 134 ] ، كما تقدم إيضاحه . 

 وأجاب المخالفون عن هذا : بأنه لو سلم أن عدم الإنذار في دار الدنيا علة   لعدم التعذيب في الآخرة ، وحصلت علة الحكم التي هي عدم الإنذار في الدنيا ،   مع فقد الحكم الذي هو عدم التعذيب في الآخرة للنص في الأحاديث على  التعذيب  فيها ، فإن وجود علة الحكم مع فقد الحكم المسمى في اصطلاح أهل  الأصول . بـ  " النقض " تخصيص للعلة ، بمعنى أنه قصر لها على بعض أفراد  معلولها بدليل  خارج كتخصيص العام ; أي قصره على بعض أفراده بدليل ،  والخلاف في النقض هل  هو إبطال للعلة ، أو تخصيص لها معروف في الأصول ،  وعقد الأقوال في ذلك صاحب  " مراقي السعود " بقوله في مبحث القوادح : 


**منها وجود الوصف دون الحكم     سماه بالنقض وعاة العلم 


 [ ص: 72 ] والأكثرون عندهم لا يقدح     بل هو تخصيص وذا مصحح 
وقد روي عن مالك  تخصيص     إن يك الاستنباط لا التنصيص 
وعكس هذا قد رآه البعض     ومنتقى ذي الاختصار النقض 
إن لم تكن منصوصة بظاهر     وليس فيما استنبطت بضائر 
إن جا لفقد الشرط أو لما منع     والوفق في مثل العرايا قد وقع 
**

 فقد أشار في الأبيات إلى خمسة أقوال في النقض : هل هو تخصيص ، أو إبطال للعلة ، مع التفاصيل التي ذكرها في الأقوال المذكورة . 

 واختار بعض المحققين من أهل الأصول : أن تخلف الحكم عن الوصف إن   كان لأجل مانع منع من تأثير العلة ، أو لفقد شرط تأثيرها فهو تخصيص للعلة  ،  وإلا فهو نقض وإبطال لها ، فالقتل العمد العدوان علة لوجوب القصاص  إجماعا .  

 فإذا وجد هذا الوصف المركب الذي هو القتل العمد العدوان ، ولم يوجد الحكم   الذي هو القصاص في قتل الوالد ولده لكون الأبوة مانعا من تأثير العلة في   الحكم ، فلا يقال هذه العلة منقوضة ، لتخلف الحكم عنها في هذه الصورة ، بل   هي علة منع من تأثيرها مانع ، فيخصص تأثيرها بما لم يمنع منه مانع . 

 وكذلك من زوج أمته من رجل ، وغره فزعم له أنها حرة فولد منها ، فإن الولد   يكون حرا ، مع أن رق الأم علة لرق الولد إجماعا ; لأن كل ذات رحم فولدها   بمنزلتها ; لأن الغرور مانع منع من تأثير العلة التي هي رق الأم في الحكم   الذي هو رق الولد . 

 وكذلك الزنى ; فإنه علم للرجم إجماعا . 

 فإذا تخلف شرط تأثير هذه العلة التي هي الزنى في هذا الحكم الذي هي الرجم ،   ونعني بذلك الشرط الإحصان ، فلا يقال إنها علة منقوضة ، بل هي علة تخلف   شرط تأثيرها ، وأمثال هذا كثيرة جدا ، هكذا قاله بعض المحققين . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : الذي يظهر : أن آية " الحشر " دليل على أن النقض   تخصيص للعلة مطلقا ، والله تعالى أعلم ، ونعني بآية " الحشر " قوله تعالى   في بني النضير    : ولولا أن كتب الله عليهم الجلاء لعذبهم في الدنيا ولهم في الآخرة عذاب النار   [ 59 \ 3 ] . 

 [ ص: 73 ] ثم بين جل وعلا علة هذا العقاب بقوله : ذلك بأنهم شاقوا الله ورسوله الآية [ 59 \ 4 ] ، وقد يوجد بعض من شاق الله ورسوله ، ولم يعذب بمثل العذاب الذي عذب به بنو النضير  ، مع الاشتراك في العلة التي هي مشاقة الله ورسوله . 

 فدل ذلك على أن تخلف الحكم عن العلة في بعض الصور تخصيص للعلة لا نقض لها ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 أما مثل بيع التمر اليابس بالرطب في مسألة بيع العرايا ، فهو تخصيص للعلة إجماعا لا نقض لها ، كما أشار له في الأبيات بقوله : 

 والوفق في مثل العرايا قد وقع 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : الظاهر أن التحقيق في هذه المسألة التي هي : هل يعذر المشركون بالفترة أو لا ؟ هو   أنهم معذورون بالفترة في الدنيا ، وأن الله يوم القيامة يمتحنهم بنار   يأمرهم باقتحامها ، فمن اقتحمها دخل الجنة وهو الذي كان يصدق الرسل لو   جاءته في الدنيا ، ومن امتنع دخل النار وعذب فيها ، وهو الذي كان يكذب   الرسل لو جاءته في الدنيا ; لأن الله يعلم ما كانوا عاملين لو جاءتهم الرسل   . 

 وإنما قلنا : إن هذا هو التحقيق في هذه المسألة لأمرين : 

 الأول : أن هذا ثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وثبوته عنه نص في محل النزاع ; فلا وجه للنزاع ألبتة مع ذلك . 

 قال الحافظ ابن كثير  رحمه  الله تعالى في  تفسير هذه الآية التي نحن بصددها ، بعد أن ساق الأحاديث  الكثيرة الدالة  على عذرهم بالفترة وامتحانهم يوم القيامة ، رادا على  ابن عبد البر  تضعيف أحاديث عذرهم وامتحانهم ، بأن الآخرة دار جزاء لا عمل ، وأن التكليف بدخول النار تكليف بما لا يطاق وهو لا يمكن ما نصه : 

 والجواب عما قال : أن أحاديث هذا الباب منها ما هو صحيح كما قد نص على ذلك   كثير من أئمة العلماء ، ومنها ما هو حسن ، ومنها ما هو ضيف يتقوى بالصحيح   والحسن ، وإذا كانت أحاديث الباب الواحد متصلة متعاضدة على هذا النمط ،   أفادت الحجة عند الناظر فيها ، وأما قوله : إن الدار الآخرة دار جزاء ، فلا   شك أنها دار جزاء ، ولا ينافي التكليف في عرصاتها قبل دخول الجنة أو  النار  ، كما حكاه الشيخ  أبو الحسن الأشعري  عن مذهب أهل السنة  والجماعة من امتحان الأطفال ، وقد قال تعالى : يوم يكشف عن ساق   [ ص: 74 ] ويدعون إلى السجود   [ 68 \ 42 ] . 

 وقد ثبت في الصحاح وغيرها : " أن  المؤمنين يسجدون  لله يوم القيامة ، وأن المنافق لا يستطيع ذلك ، ويعود  ظهره كالصفيحة  الواحدة طبقا واحدا ، كلما أراد السجود خر لقفاه   " ، وفي الصحيحين في الرجل الذي يكون آخر أهل النار خروجا منها : " أن   الله يأخذ عهوده ومواثيقه ألا يسأل غير ما هو فيه ، ويتكرر ذلك منه ،   ويقول الله تعالى : يابن آدم ، ما أعذرك ! ثم يأذن له في دخول الجنة   " وأما قوله : فكيف يكلفهم الله دخول النار ، وليس ذلك في وسعهم ؟ فليس هذا بمانع من صحة الحديث . " فإن   الله يأمر العباد يوم القيامة بالجواز على الصراط ، وهو جسر على متن جهنم   أحد من السيف وأدق من الشعر ، ويمر المؤمنون عليه بحسب أعمالهم ، كالبرق ،   وكالريح ، وكأجاويد الخيل والركاب . ومنهم الساعي ، ومنهم الماشي ، ومنهم   من يحبو حبوا ، ومنهم المكدوس على وجهه في النار   " وليس ما ورد في أولئك بأعظم من هذا ، بل هذا أطم وأعظما 

 وأيضا : فقد ثبتت السنة بأن الدجال يكون معه جنة ونار ، وقد أمر الشارع   المؤمنين الذين يدركونه أن يشرب أحدهم من الذي يرى أنه نار ، فإنه يكون   عليه بردا وسلاما ، فهذا نظير ذلك . 

 وأيضا : فإن الله تعالى أمر بني إسرائيل  أن   يقتلوا أنفسهم ، فقتل بعضهم بعضا حتى قتلوا فيما قيل في غداة واحدة سبعين   ألفا ، يقتل الرجل أباه وأخاه ، وهم في عماية غمامة أرسلها الله عليهم ;   وذلك عقوبة لهم على عبادة العجل ، وهذا أيضا شاق على النفوس جدا لا يتقاصر   عما ورد في الحديث المذكور . والله أعلم . انتهى كلام ابن كثير  بلفظه . 

 وقال ابن كثير  رحمه الله تعالى أيضا قبل هذا الكلام بقليل ما نصه : 

 ومنهم من ذهب إلى أنهم يمتحنون يوم القيامة في عرصات المحشر ، فمن أطاع   دخل الجنة ، وانكشف علم الله فيه بسابق السعادة ، ومن عصى دخل النار داخرا ،   وانكشف علم الله فيه بسابق الشقاوة . 

 وهذا القول يجمع بين الأدلة كلها ، وقد صرحت به الأحاديث المتقدمة المتعاضدة ، الشاهد بعضها لبعض . 

 وهذا القول هو الذي حكاه الشيخ  أبو الحسن علي بن إسماعيل الأشعري  عن أهل السنة  والجماعة ، وهو الذي نصره الحافظ  أبو بكر البيهقي  في كتاب ( الاعتقاد ) وكذلك غيره   [ ص: 75 ] من محققي العلماء والحفاظ والنقاد . انتهى محل الغرض من كلام ابن كثير  رحمه الله تعالى ، وهو واضح جدا فيما ذكرنا . 

 الأمر الثاني : أن الجمع بين الأدلة واجب متى ما أمكن بلا خلاف ; لأن   إعمال الدليلين أولى من إلغاء أحدهما ، ولا وجه للجمع بين الأدلة إلا هذا   القول بالعذر والامتحان ، فمن دخل النار فهو الذي لم يمتثل ما أمر به عند   ذلك الامتحان ، ويتفق بذلك جميع الأدلة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 ولا يخفى أن مثل قول  ابن عبد البر  رحمه   الله تعالى : إن الآخرة دار جزاء لا دار عمل لا يصح أن ترد به النصوص   الصحيحة الثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كما أوضحناه في كتابنا (   دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب ) . 
*
*

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (198)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(15)
صـ 76 إلى صـ 80
**

**
قوله تعالى : وإذا أردنا أن نهلك قرية أمرنا مترفيها ففسقوا فيها فحق عليها القول فدمرناها تدميرا ، في معنى قوله : أمرنا مترفيها   [ 17 \ 16 ] ، في هذه الآية الكريمة ثلاثة مذاهب معروفة عند علماء التفسير : 

 الأول : وهو الصواب الذي يشهد له القرآن ، وعليه جمهور العلماء أن الأمر   في قوله : أمرنا هو الأمر الذي هو ضد النهي ، وأن متعلق الأمر محذوف لظهوره   ، والمعنى : أمرنا مترفيها بطاعة الله وتوحيده ، وتصديق رسله واتباعهم   فيما جاءوا به : ففسقوا ، أي : خرجوا عن طاعة أمر ربهم ، وعصوه وكذبوا رسله فحق عليها القول ، أي وجب عليها الوعيد فدمرناها تدميرا ، أي أهلكناها إهلاكا مستأصلا ، وأكد فعل التدمير بمصدره للمبالغة في شدة الهلاك الواقع بهم . 

 وهذا القول الذي هو الحق في هذه الآية تشهد له آيات كثيرة ; كقوله : وإذا فعلوا فاحشة قالوا وجدنا عليها آباءنا والله أمرنا بها قل إن الله لا يأمر بالفحشاء الآية [ 7 \ 28 ] . فتصريحه جل وعلا بأنه لا يأمر بالفحشاء دليل واضح على أن قوله : أمرنا مترفيها ففسقوا   [ 17 \ 16 ] ، أي : أمرناهم بالطاعة فعصوا ، وليس المعنى أمرناهم بالفسق ففسقوا ; لأن الله لا يأمر بالفحشاء . 

 ومن الآيات الدالة على هذا قوله تعالى : وما أرسلنا في قرية من نذير إلا قال مترفوها إنا بما أرسلتم به كافرون وقالوا نحن أكثر أموالا وأولادا وما نحن بمعذبين   [ 34 \ 34 ، 35 ] . 

 فقوله في هذه الآية : وما أرسلنا في قرية من نذير الآية   [ ص: 76 ]   [ 43 \ 23 ] ، لفظ عام في جميع المترفين من جميع القرى أن الرسل أمرتهم بطاعة الله فقالوا لهم : إنا بما أرسلتم به كافرون ، وتبجحوا بأموالهم وأولادهم ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة . 

 وبهذا التحقيق تعلم : أن ما زعمه  الزمخشري  في   كشافه من أن معنى أمرنا مترفيها ; أي أمرناهم بالفسق ففسقوا ، وأن هذا   مجاز تنزيلا لإسباغ النعم عليهم الموجب لبطرهم وكفرهم منزلة الأمر بذلك ،   كلام كله ظاهر السقوط والبطلان ، وقد أوضح إبطاله أبو حيان  في " البحر " ، والرازي  في تفسيره ، مع أنه لا يشك منصف عارف في بطلانه . 

 وهذا القول الصحيح في الآية جار على الأسلوب العربي المألوف ، من قولهم :   أمرته فعصاني ، أي أمرته بالطاعة فعصى . وليس المعنى : أمرته بالعصيان كما   لا يخفى . 

 القول الثاني في الآية : هو أن الأمر في قوله : أمرنا مترفيها أمرا كونيا قدريا ، أي قدرنا عليهم ذلك وسخرناهم له ; لأن كلا ميسر لما خلق له . والأمر الكوني القدري كقوله : وما أمرنا إلا واحدة كلمح بالبصر   [ 54 \ 50 ] ، وقوله : فقلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين   [ 2 \ 65 ] ، وقوله : أتاها أمرنا ليلا أو نهارا   [ 10 \ 24 ] ، وقوله : إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون   [ 36 \ 82 ] . 

 القول الثالث في الآية : أن " أمرنا " بمعنى أكثرنا ، أي أكثرنا مترفيها ففسقوا . 

 وقال أبو عبيدة    : أمرنا بمعنى أكثرنا ، لغة فصيحة كآمرنا بالمد ، ويدل لذلك الحديث الذي أخرجه  الإمام أحمد  عن سويد بن هبيرة  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " خير مال امرئ مهرة مأمورة ، أو سكة مأبورة   " . 

 قال ابن كثير    : قال الإمام  أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام  رحمه   الله في كتابه ( الغريب ) : المأمورة : كثيرة النسل . والسكة : الطريقة   المصطفة من النخل . والمأبورة : من التأبير ، وهو تعليق الذكر على النخلة   لئلا يسقط ثمرها . ومعلوم أن إتيان المأمورة على وزن المفعول يدل على أن   أمر بفتح الميم مجردا عن الزوائد ، متعد بنفسه إلى المفعول ، فيتضح كون   أمره بمعنى أكثر ، وأنكر غير واحد تعدي أمر الثلاثي بمعنى الإكثار إلى   المفعول ، وقالوا : حديث سويد بن هبيرة  المذكور من قبيل الازدواج ، كقولهم : الغدايا والعشايا ، وكحديث " ارجعن مأزورات غير مأجورات   " ; لأن الغدايا لا يجوز ، وإنما ساغ   [ ص:  77 ] للازدواج  مع العشايا ، وكذلك مأزورات بالهمز فهو على غير الأصل ;  لأن المادة من  الوزر بالواو ، إلا أن الهمز في قوله : " مأزورات "  للازدواج مع " مأجورات "  ، والازدواج يجوز فيه ما لا يجوز في غيره كما هو  معلوم . وعليه فقوله : "  مأمورة " إتباع لقوله : " مأبورة " وإن كان  مذكورا قبله للمناسبة بين  اللفظين . 

 وقال الشيخ أبو عبد الله القرطبي  في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : قوله تعالى : أمرنا [ 17 \ 16 ] ، قرأ  أبو عثمان النهدي  ، وأبو رجاء  ، وأبو العالية  ، والربيع  ، ومجاهد  ، والحسن    : " أمرنا " بالتشديد ، وهي قراءة علي  رضي الله عنه ، أي سلطنا شرارها فعصوا فيها ، فإذا فعلوا ذلك أهلكناهم . 

 وقال  أبو عثمان النهدي    " أمرنا " بتشديد الميم : جعلناهم أمراء مسلطين . 

 وقاله ابن عزيز    : وتأمر عليهم تسلط عليهم . وقرأ الحسن  أيضا ، وقتادة  ، وأبو حيوة الشامي  ، ويعقوب  ، وخارجة عن نافع  ،  وحماد بن سلمة  ، عن ابن كثير  وعلي   وابن عباس  باختلاف عنهما : " آمرنا " بالمد والتخفيف ; أي أكثرنا جبابرتها وأمراءها ، قاله  الكسائي    . 

 وقال أبو عبيدة    : " آمرته - بالمد - وأمرته لغتان بمعنى أكثرته . 

 ومنه الحديث " خير المال مهرة مأمورة أو سكة مأبورة   " ; أي كثيرة النتاج والنسل ، وكذلك قال ابن عزيز    : آمرنا وأمرنا بمعنى واحد ، أي أكثرنا . وعن الحسن  أيضا ،  ويحيى بن يعمر    : أمرنا - بالقصر وكسر الميم - على فعلنا ، ورويت عن  ابن عباس    . قال قتادة  والحسن    : المعنى أكثرنا ، وحكى نحوه أبو زيد  وأبو عبيد  ، وأنكره  الكسائي  وقال : لا يقال من الكثرة إلا آمرنا بالمد ، وأصلها أأمرنا فخفف ; حكاه المهدوي    . 

 وفي الصحاح : قال أبو الحسن    : أمر ماله - بالكسر - أي كثر . وأمر القوم : أي كثروا ، قال الشاعر وهو الأعشى    : 


**طرفون ولادون كل مبارك أمرون لا يرثون سهم القعدد* *

 وآمر الله ماله ; بالمد . الثعلبي    : ويقال للشيء الكثير أمر ، والفعل منه أمر القوم يأمرون أمرا : إذا كثروا . 

قال  ابن مسعود    : كنا نقول في الجاهلية للحي إذا كثروا : أمر أمر بني فلان   ; قال   [ ص: 78 ] لبيد    : 


**كل بني حرة مصيرهم     قل وإن أكثرت من العدد 
إن يغبطوا يهبطوا وإن أمروا     يوما يصيروا للهلك والنكد 
**

 قلت : وفي حديث هرقل  الحديث الصحيح : لقد أمر أمر ابن أبي كبشة ، إنه ليخافه ملك بني الأصفر    ; أي كثر ، وكلها غير متعد ، ولذلك أنكره  الكسائي  ، والله أعلم . 

 قال المهدوي    : ومن قرأ أمر فهي لغة ، ووجه تعدية أمر أنه شبهه بـ ( عمر    ) من حيث كانت الكثرة أقرب شيء إلى العمارة ، فعدى كما عدى عمر  ، إلى أن قال : وقيل أمرناهم جعلناهم أمراء ; لأن العرب تقول : أمير غير مأمور ، أي غير مؤمر ، وقيل معناه : بعثنا مستكبريها . قال هارون    : وهي قراءة أبي : بعثنا أكابر مجرميها ففسقوا فيها ، ذكره الماوردي    . 

 وحكى النحاس    : وقال هارون  في قراءة أبي : وإذا أردنا أن نهلك قرية بعثنا فيها أكابر مجرميها فمكروا فيها فحق عليها القول . اه محل الغرض من كلام القرطبي    . 

 وقد علمت أن التحقيق الذي دل عليه القرآن أن معنى الآية : أمرنا مترفيها   بالطاعة فعصوا أمرنا ، فوجب عليهم الوعيد فأهلكناهم كما تقدم إيضاحه . 
تنبيه 

 في هذه الآية الكريمة سؤال معروف ، وهو أن يقال : إن الله أسند الفسق فيها لخصوص المترفين دون غيرهم فيقوله : أمرنا مترفيها ففسقوا فيها   [ 17 \ 16 ] مع أنه ذكر عموم الهلاك لجميع المترفين وغيرهم ، في قوله : فحق عليها القول فدمرناها تدميرا   [ 17 \ 16 ] يعني القرية ، ولم يستثن منها غير المترفين ؟ 

 والجواب من وجهين : 

 الأول : أن غير المترفين تبع لهم ، وإنما خص بالذكر المترفين الذين هم سادتهم وكبراؤهم ; لأن غيرهم تبع لهم ، كما قال تعالى : وقالوا ربنا إنا أطعنا سادتنا وكبراءنا فأضلونا السبيل   [ 33 \ 67 ] ، وكقوله : إذ تبرأ الذين اتبعوا من الذين اتبعوا ورأوا العذاب وتقطعت بهم الأسباب الآية [ 2 \ 166 ] ، وقوله : حتى إذا اداركوا فيها جميعا قالت أخراهم لأولاهم ربنا هؤلاء أضلونا الآية [ 7 \ 38 ] ، وقوله تعالى :   [ ص: 79 ] وبرزوا لله جميعا فقال الضعفاء للذين استكبروا إنا كنا لكم تبعا فهل أنتم مغنون عنا من عذاب الله من شيء الآية [ 14 \ 21 ] ، وقوله : وإذ يتحاجون في النار فيقول الضعفاء للذين استكبروا إنا كنا لكم تبعا فهل أنتم مغنون عنا نصيبا من النار   [ 40 \ 47 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن بعضهم إن عصى الله وبغى وطغى ولم ينههم الآخرون فإن الهلاك يعم الجميع ، كما قال تعالى : واتقوا فتنة لا تصيبن الذين ظلموا منكم خاصة   [ 8 \ 25 ] ، وفي الصحيح من حديث أم المؤمنين  زينب بنت جحش  رضي الله عنها : أنها لما سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :   " لا إله إلا الله ، ويل للعرب من شر قد اقترب ، فتح اليوم من ردم يأجوج ومأجوج  مثل هذه " - وحلق بإصبعه الإبهام والتي تليها - قالت له : يا رسول الله ، أنهلك وفينا الصالحون ؟ قال : " نعم ، إذا كثر الخبث " وقد قدمنا هذا المبحث موضحا في سورة المائدة . 
قوله تعالى : وكم أهلكنا من القرون من بعد نوح وكفى بربك بذنوب عباده خبيرا بصيرا   . ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه أهلك كثيرا من القرون من بعد نوح    ; لأن لفظة كم في قوله : وكم أهلكنا   [ 17 \ 17 ] خبرية ، معناها الإخبار بعدد كثير ، وأنه جل وعلا خبير بصير بذنوب عباده ، وأكد ذلك بقوله : وكفى بربك الآية [ 17 \ 17 ] . 

 وما دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة أوضحته آيات أخر من أربع جهات : 

 الأولى : أن في الآية تهديدا لكفار مكة  ، وتخويفا لهم من أن ينزل بهم ما نزل بغيرهم من الأمم التي كذبت رسلها ; أي أهلكنا قرونا كثيرة من بعد نوح  بسبب تكذيبهم الرسل ، فلا تكذبوا رسولنا لئلا نفعل بكم مثل ما فعلنا بهم . 

 والآيات التي أوضحت هذا المعنى كثيرة ; كقوله في قوم لوط    : وإنكم لتمرون عليهم مصبحين وبالليل أفلا تعقلون   [ 37 \ 137 - 138 ] ، وكقوله فيهم أيضا : إن في ذلك لآيات للمتوسمين وإنها لبسبيل مقيم   [ 15 \ 75 ، 76 ] ، وقوله فيهم أيضا : ولقد تركنا منها آية بينة لقوم يعقلون   [ 29 \ 35 ] ، وقوله : أفلم يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم دمر الله عليهم وللكافرين أمثالها   [ 47 \ 10 ] ، وقوله بعد ذكره جل وعلا إهلاكه لقوم نوح   ، وقوم هود   ، وقوم   [ ص: 80 ] صالح   ، وقوم لوط   ، وقوم شعيب   في سورة الشعراء : إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين   [ 26 \ 8 ] ، وقوله في قوم موسى    : إن في ذلك لعبرة لمن يخشى   [ 79 \ 26 ] ، وقوله : إن في ذلك لآية لمن خاف عذاب الآخرة ، وقوله : أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم الآية [ 44 \ 37 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الكثيرة الدالة عل تخويفهم بما وقع لمن قبلهم . 

 الجهة الثانية : أن هذه القرون تعرضت لبيانها آيات أخر ; فبينت كيفية إهلاك قوم نوح   ، وقوم هود   ، وقوم صالح   ، وقوم لوط   ، وقوم شعيب   ، وفرعون  وقومه من قوم موسى  ، وذلك مذكور في مواضع متعددة معلومة من كتاب الله تعالى ، وبين أن تلك القرون كثيرة في قوله : وعادا  وثمودا  وأصحاب الرس  وقرونا بين ذلك كثيرا [ 25 \ 38 ] وبين في موضع آخر : أن منها ما لا يعلمه إلا الله جل وعلا ، وذلك في قوله في سورة إبراهيم : ألم يأتكم نبأ الذين من قبلكم قوم نوح وعاد وثمود والذين من بعدهم لا يعلمهم إلا الله الآية   [ 14 \ 9 ] . وبين في موضعين آخرين أن رسلهم منهم من قص خبره على نبينا   صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ومنهم من لم يقصصه عليه ، وهما قوله في سورة النساء :   ورسلا قد قصصناهم عليك من قبل ورسلا لم نقصصهم عليك وكلم الله موسى تكليما   [ 4 \ 164 ] ، وقوله في سورة المؤمن : ولقد أرسلنا رسلا من قبلك منهم من قصصنا عليك ومنهم من لم نقصص عليك وما كان لرسول أن يأتي بآية إلا بإذن الله الآية [ 40 \ 78 ] . 

 الجهة الثالثة : أن قوله : من بعد نوح   [ 17 \ 17 ] يدل على أن القرون التي كانت بين آدم  ونوح  أنها على الإسلام ، كما قال  ابن عباس    : كانت بين آدم  ونوح  عشرة قرون ، كلهم على الإسلام   . نقله عنه ابن كثير  في تفسير هذه الآية . 

 وهذا المعنى تدل عليه آيات أخر ، كقوله : كان الناس أمة واحدة فبعث الله النبيين مبشرين ومنذرين الآية [ 2 \ 213 ] ، وقوله : وما كان الناس إلا أمة واحدة فاختلفوا الآية [ 10 \ 19 ] ; لأن معنى ذلك على أصح الأقوال أنهم كانوا على طريق الإسلام ، حتى وقع ما وقع من قوم نوح  من الكفر ، فبعث الله النبيين ينهون عن ذلك الكفر ، مبشرين من أطاعهم بالجنة ، ومنذرين من عصاهم بالنار ، وأولهم في ذلك نوح  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (199)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(16)
صـ 81 إلى صـ 85
**

**
**
[ ص: 81 ] ويدل على هذا قوله : إنا أوحينا إليك كما أوحينا إلى نوح والنبيين من بعده الآية [ 4 \ 163 ] . وفي أحاديث الشفاعة الثابتة في الصحاح وغيرها أنهم يقولون لنوح    : إنه أول رسول بعثه الله لأهل الأرض كما قدمنا ذلك في سورة البقرة . 

 الجهة الرابعة أن قوله : وكفى بربك بذنوب عباده خبيرا بصيرا   [ 17 \ 17 ] فيه أعظم زجر عن ارتكاب ما لا يرضي الله تعالى . 

 والآيات الموضحة لذلك كثيرة جدا ; كقوله : ولقد خلقنا الإنسان ونعلم ما توسوس به نفسه ونحن أقرب إليه من حبل الوريد   [ 50 \ 16 ] وقوله : ألا إنهم يثنون صدورهم ليستخفوا منه ألا حين يستغشون ثيابهم يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون إنه عليم بذات الصدور   [ 11 \ 5 ] ، وقوله : واعلموا أن الله يعلم ما في أنفسكم فاحذروه   [ 2 \ 235 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقد قدمنا هذا المبحث موضحا في أول سورة هود . ولفظة " كم " في هذه الآية   الكريمة في محل نصب مفعول به لـ " أهلكنا " و من في قوله : من القرون بيان   لقوله : كم وتمييز له كما يميز العدد بالجنس . وأما لفظه " من " في قوله :  من بعد نوح ، فالظاهر أنها لابتداء الغاية ، وهو الذي اختاره أبو حيان  في " البحر " ، وزعم الحوفي  أن " من " الثانية بدل من الأولى ، ورده عليه أبو حيان  ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : ومن أراد الآخرة وسعى لها سعيها وهو مؤمن فأولئك كان سعيهم مشكورا 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : مدحورا ومن أراد الآخرة وسعى لها سعيها     [ 17 \ 19 ] أي عمل لها عملها الذي تنال به ، وهو امتثال أمر الله ،   واجتناب نهيه بإخلاص على الوجه المشروع : وهو مؤمن [ 17 \ 19 ] أي موحد لله   جل وعلا ، غير مشرك به ولا كافر به ، فإن الله يشكر سعيه ، بأن يثيبه   الثواب الجزيل عن عمله القليل . 

 وفي الآية الدليل على أن الأعمال الصالحة لا تنفع إلا مع الإيمان بالله   . 

 لأن الكفر سيئة لا تنفع معها حسنة ، لأنه شرط في ذلك قوله : وهو مؤمن   [ 17 \ 19 ] . 

 وقد أوضح تعالى هذا في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله : ومن يعمل من الصالحات من   [ ص: 82 ] ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فأولئك يدخلون الجنة ولا يظلمون نقيرا   [ 4 \ 124 ] ، وقوله : من عمل صالحا من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فلنحيينه حياة طيبة ولنجزينهم أجرهم بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون   [ 16 \ 97 ] وقوله : من عمل سيئة فلا يجزى إلا مثلها ومن عمل صالحا من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فأولئك يدخلون الجنة يرزقون فيها بغير حساب   [ 40 \ 40 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 ومفهوم هذه الآيات أن غير المؤمنين إذا أطاع الله بإخلاص لا ينفعه ذلك ; لفقد شرط القبول الذي هو الإيمان بالله جل وعلا . 

 وقد أوضح جل وعلا هذا المفهوم في آيات أخر ; كقوله في أعمال غير المؤمنين : وقدمنا إلى ما عملوا من عمل فجعلناه هباء منثورا   [ 25 \ 23 ] ، وقوله : مثل الذين كفروا بربهم أعمالهم كرماد اشتدت به الريح في يوم عاصف الآية [ 14 \ 18 ] ، وقوله : والذين كفروا أعمالهم كسراب بقيعة يحسبه الظمآن ماء حتى إذا جاءه لم يجده شيئا الآية [ 24 \ 39 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقد بين جل وعلا في مواضع أخر : أن عمل الكافر الذي يتقرب به إلى الله يجازى به في الدنيا ، ولا حظ له منه في الآخرة . كقوله : من كان يريد الحياة الدنيا وزينتها نوف إليهم أعمالهم فيها وهم فيها لا يبخسون أولئك الذين ليس لهم في الآخرة إلا النار وحبط ما صنعوا فيها وباطل ما كانوا يعملون   [ 11 \ 15 ، 16 ] ، وقوله تعالى : من كان يريد حرث الآخرة نزد له في حرثه ومن كان يريد حرث الدنيا نؤته منها وما له في الآخرة من نصيب   [ 42 \ 20 ] . 

 وثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحو ما جاءت به هذه الآيات : من انتفاع الكافر بعمله في الدنيا من حديث أنس  ، قال  مسلم بن الحجاج  رحمه الله في صحيحه : حدثنا  أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ،  وزهير بن حرب    - واللفظ لزهير    - قالا : حدثنا  يزيد بن هارون  ، أخبرنا  همام بن يحيى  ، عن قتادة  ، عن  أنس بن مالك  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن   الله لا يظلم مؤمنا حسنة يعطى بها في الدنيا ويجزى بها الآخرة ، وأما   الكافر فيطعم بحسناته ما عمل بها لله في الدنيا ، حتى إذا أفضى إلى الآخرة   لم تكن له حسنة يجزى بها   " . 

 حدثنا عاصم بن النضر التيمي  ، حدثنا معتمر  قال : سمعت أبي ، حدثنا قتادة   [ ص: 83 ] عن  أنس بن مالك    : أنه حدث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن   الكافر إذا عمل حسنة أطعم بها طعمة من الدنيا ، وأما المؤمن فإن الله  يدخر  له حسناته في الآخرة ، ويعقبه رزقا في الدنيا على طاعته   " . 

 حدثنا  محمد بن عبد الله الرازي  ، أخبرنا  عبد الوهاب بن عطاء  ، عن سعيد  ، عن قتادة  ، عن أنس  ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمثل حديثهما . 

 واعلم أن هذا الذي ذكرنا أدلته من الكتاب والسنة من أن الكافر ينتفع بعمله الصالح في الدنيا : 

 كبر الوالدين ، وصلة الرحم ، وإكرام الضيف والجار ، والتنفيس عن المكروب   ونحو ذلك ، كله مقيد بمشيئة الله تعالى ، كما نص على ذلك بقوله : من كان يريد العاجلة عجلنا له فيها ما نشاء لمن نريد الآية [ 17 \ 18 ] . 

 فهذه الآية الكريمة مقيدة لما ورد من الآيات والأحاديث ، وقد تقرر في   الأصول أن المقيد يقضي على المطلق ، ولا سيما إذا اتحد الحكم والسبب كما   هنا ، وأشار له في " مراقي السعود " بقوله : 


**وحمل مطلق على ذاك وجب إن فيهما اتحد حكم والسبب* *
قوله تعالى : لا تجعل مع الله إلها آخر فتقعد مذموما مخذولا 

الظاهر  أن الخطاب في هذه الآية الكريمة متوجه إلى النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم ،  ليشرع لأمته على لسانه إخلاص التوحيد في العبادة له جل  وعلا ، لأنه صلى  الله عليه وسلم معلوم أنه لا يجعل مع الله إلها آخر ،  وأنه لا يقعد مذموما  مخذولا . 

 ومن الآيات الدالة دلالة واضحة على أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم يوجه إليه   الخطاب ، والمراد بذلك التشريع لأمته لا نفس خطابه هو صلى الله عليه وسلم ،   قوله تعالى : إما يبلغن عندك الكبر أحدهما أو كلاهما فلا تقل لهما أف ولا تنهرهما وقل لهما قولا كريما   [ 17 \ 23 ] ; لأن معنى قوله : إما يبلغن الآية [ 17 \ 23 ] ، أي إن يبلغ عندك والداك أو أحدهما الكبر فلا تقل لهما أف ،   ومعلوم أن والديه قد ماتا قبل ذلك بزمن طويل ، فلا وجه لاشتراط بلوغهما  أو  أحدهما الكبر بعد أن ماتا منذ زمن طويل ، إلا أن المراد التشريع لغيره  صلى  الله عليه وسلم ، ومن أساليب اللغة العربية خطابهم إنسانا والمراد  بالخطاب  غيره ، ومن الأمثلة السائرة في ذلك قول الراجز ، وهو سهل بن مالك الفزاري    : 


**إياك أعني واسمعي يا جاره* *

 [ ص: 84 ] وسبب هذا المثل : أنه زار حارثة بن لأم الطائي  فوجده غائبا ، فأنزلته أخته وأكرمته ، وكانت جميلة ، فأعجبه جمالها ، فقال مخاطبا لأخرى غيرها ليسمعها هي : 


**يا أخت خير البدو والحضاره     كيف ترين في فتى فزاره 
أصبح يهوى حرة معطاره     إياك أعني واسمعي يا جاره 
**

 ففهمت المرأة مراده ، وأجابته بقولها : 


**إني أقول يا فتى فزاره     لا أبتغي الزوج ولا الدعاره 
ولا فراق أهل هذي الحاره     فارحل إلى أهلك باستحاره 
**

 والظاهر أن قولها " باستحاره " أن أصله استفعال من المحاورة بمعنى رجع   الكلام بينهما ، أي ارحل إلى أهلك بالمحاورة التي وقعت بيني وبينك ، وهي   كلامك وجوابي له ، ولا تحصل مني على غير ذلك ! والهاء في " الاستحارة " عوض   من العين الساقطة بالإعلال ، كما هو معروف في فن الصرف . 

 وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أن الخطاب في قوله : لا تجعل مع الله إلها آخر ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات متوجه إلى المكلف ، ومن أساليب اللغة العربية : إفراد الخطاب مع قصد التعميم ; كقول طرفة بن العبد  في معلقته : 


**ستبدي لك الأيام ما كنت جاهلا     ويأتيك بالأخبار من لم تزود 
**

 وقال الفراء  ،  والكسائي  ،  والزمخشري    : ومعنى قوله : فتقعد [ 17 \ 22 ] أي : تصير . وجعل الفراء  منه قول الراجز : 


**لا يقنع الجارية الخضاب     ولا الوشاحان ولا الجلباب 
من دون أن تلتقي الأركاب     ويقعد الأير له لعاب 


**أي يصير له لعاب . 

 وحكى  الكسائي    : قعد لا يسأل حاجة إلا قضاها . بمعنى صار . قاله أبو حيان  في البحر . 

 ثم قال أيضا : والقعود هنا عبارة عن المكث ، أي فتمكث في الناس مذموما   مخذولا ، كما تقول لمن سأل عن حال شخص : هو قاعد في أسوأ حال ; ومعناه ماكث   ومقيم . سواء كان قائما أم جالسا . وقد يراد القعود حقيقة ; لأن من شأن   المذموم   [ ص: 85 ] المخذول أن  يقعد حائرا  متفكرا ، وعبر بغالب حاله وهو القعود ، وقيل : معنى فتقعد [ 17 \  22 ]  فتعجز . والعرب تقول : ما أقعدك عن المكارم . اه محل الغرض من كلام أبي حيان    . 

 والمذموم هنا : هو من يلحقه الذم من الله ومن العقلاء من الناس ; حيث أشرك بالله ما لا ينفع ولا يضر ، ولا يقدر على شيء . 

 والمخذول : هو الذي لا ينصره من كان يؤمل منه النصر . ومنه قوله : 


**إن المرء ميتا بانقضاء حياته     ولكن بأن يبغى عليه فيخذلا 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (200)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(17)
صـ 86 إلى صـ 90
**

*
قوله تعالى : وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا 

 ، أمر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة بإخلاص العبادة له وحده ، وقرن بذلك الأمر بالإحسان إلى الوالدين . 

 وجعله بر الوالدين مقرونا بعبادته وحده جل وعلا المذكور هنا ذكره في آيات أخر ; كقوله في سورة " النساء " : واعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به شيئا وبالوالدين إحسانا الآية [ 4 \ 36 ] ، وقوله في البقرة : وإذ أخذنا ميثاق بني إسرائيل لا تعبدون إلا الله وبالوالدين إحسانا الآية [ 2 \ 83 ] ، وقوله في سورة لقمان : أن اشكر لي ولوالديك إلي المصير   [ 31 \ 14 ] ، وبين في موضع آخر أن برهما لازم ولو كانا مشركين داعيين إلى شركهما ; كقوله في " لقمان    " : وإن جاهداك على أن تشرك بي ما ليس لك به علم فلا تطعهما وصاحبهما في الدنيا معروفا   [ 31 \ 15 ] ، وقوله في " العنكبوت " : ووصينا الإنسان بوالديه حسنا وإن جاهداك لتشرك بي ما ليس لك به علم فلا تطعهما إلي مرجعكم الآية [ 29 \ 8 ] . 

 وذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآيات بر الوالدين مقرونا بتوحيده جل وعلا في   عبادته ، يدل على شدة تأكد وجوب بر الوالدين . وجاءت عن النبي صلى الله   عليه وسلم في ذلك أحاديث كثيرة . 

 وقوله جل وعلا في الآيات المذكورة : وبالوالدين إحسانا   [ 17 \ 23 ] بينه بقوله تعالى : إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا إما يبلغن عندك الكبر أحدهما أو كلاهما فلا تقل لهما أف ولا تنهرهما وقل لهما قولا كريما واخفض لهما جناح الذل من الرحمة وقل ربي ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا     [ 17 \ 23 - 24 ] ; لأن هذا من الإحسان إليهما المذكور في الآيات ،   وسيأتي إن شاء الله تعالى إيضاح معنى خفض الجناح ، وإضافته إلى الذل في   سورة " الشعراء " ، وقد أوضحنا ذلك غاية الإيضاح في رسالتنا المسماة " منع   جواز المجاز في المنزل للتعبد والإعجاز " . 

 [ ص: 86 ] وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وقضى ربك   [ 17 \ 23 ] معناه : أمر وألزم ، وأوجب ووصى ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه . 

 وقال  الزمخشري    : وقضى ربك   [ 17 \ 23 ] ، أي أمر أمرا مقطوعا به ، واختار أبو حيان  في   " البحر المحيط " أن إعراب قوله : إحسانا أنه مصدر نائب عن فعله ، فهو   بمعنى الأمر ، وعطف الأمر المعنوي أو الصريح على النهي معروف ; كقوله : 


وقوفا بها صحبي على مطيهم يقولون لا تهلك أسى وتجمل 

 وقال  الزمخشري  في الكشاف : وبالوالدين إحسانا أي : وأحسنوا بالوالدين إحسانا ، أو بأن تحسنوا بالوالدين إحسانا . 
قوله تعالى : وإما تعرضن عنهم ابتغاء رحمة من ربك ترجوها فقل لهم قولا ميسورا 

، الضمير في قوله : عنهم [ 17 \ 28 ] ، راجع إلى المذكورين قبله في قوله : وآت ذا القربى حقه والمسكين وابن السبيل الآية [ 17 \ 26 ] . ومعنى الآية : إن تعرض عن هؤلاء المذكورين فلم تعطهم شيئا لأنه ليس عندك ، وإعراضك المذكور عنهم ابتغاء رحمة من ربك ترجوها     [ 17 \ 28 ] ، أي رزق حلال ; كالفيء يرزقكه الله فتعطيهم منه فقل لهم   قولا ميسورا ، أي لينا لطيفا طيبا ، كالدعاء لهم بالغنى وسعة الرزق ،   ووعدهم بأن الله إذا يسر من فضله رزقا أنك تعطيهم منه . 

 وهذا تعليم عظيم من الله لنبيه لمكارم الأخلاق ، وأنه إن لم يقدر على   الإعطاء الجميل فليتجمل في عدم الإعطاء ; لأن الرد الجميل خير من الإعطاء   القبيح . 

 وهذا الذي دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة ، صرح به الله جل وعلا في سورة " البقرة " في قوله : قول معروف ومغفرة خير من صدقة يتبعها أذى الآية [ 2 \ 263 ] ، ولقد أجاد من قال : 
إلا تكن ورق يوما أجود بها للسائلين فإني لين العود     لا يعدم السائلون الخير من خلقي 
إما نوالي وإما حسن مردودي 

 والآية الكريمة تشير إلى أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يعرض عن الإعطاء إلا   عند عدم ما يعطى منه ، وأن الرزق المنتظر إذا يسره الله فإنه يعطيهم منه ،   ولا يعرض عنهم . وهذا هو غاية الجود وكرم الأخلاق . وقال القرطبي    : قولا ميسورا مفعول بمعنى الفاعل من لفظ اليسر   [ ص: 87 ] كالميمون . 

 وقد علمت مما قررنا أن قوله : ابتغاء رحمة من ربك   [ 17 \ 28 ] متعلق بفعل الشرط الذي هو تعرضن لا بجزاء الشرط . 

 وأجاز  الزمخشري  في  الكشاف تعلقه بالجزاء  وتقديمه عليه . ومعنى ذلك : فقل لهم قولا ميسورا  ابتغاء رحمة من ربك ، أي  يسر عليهم والطف بهم ، لابتغائك بذلك رحمة الله ،  ورد ذلك عليه أبو حيان  في   " البحر المحيط " بأن ما بعد فاء الجواب لا يعمل فيما قبله . قال : لا   يجوز في قولك إن يقم فاضرب خالدا أن تقول : إن يقم خالدا فاضرب ، وهذا   منصوص عليه ، انتهى . 

 وعن  سعيد بن جبير  رحمه الله : أن الضمير في قوله : وإما تعرضن عنهم     [ 17 \ 28 ] راجع للكفار ; أي إن تعرض عن الكفار ابتغاء رحمة من ربك ،  أي  نصر لك عليهم ، أو هداية من الله لهم ، وعلى هذا فالقول الميسور :   المداراة باللسان ، قاله أبو سليمان الدمشقي  ، انتهى من البحر . ويسر بالتخفيف يكون لازما ومتعديا ، وميسور من المتعدي ، تقول : يسرت لك كذا إذا أعددته ; قاله أبو حيان  أيضا .     
قوله تعالى : ومن قتل مظلوما فقد جعلنا لوليه سلطانا فلا يسرف في القتل إنه كان منصورا   . 

 بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن من قتل مظلوما فقد جعل الله لوليه سلطانا ، ونهاه عن الإسراف في القتل ، ووعده بأنه منصور . 

 والنهي عن الإسراف في القتل هنا شامل ثلاث صور : 

 الأولى : أن يقتل اثنين أو أكثر بواحد ، كما كانت العرب تفعله في الجاهلية ، كقول مهلهل بن ربيعة  لما قتل بجير بن الحارث بن عباد  في حرب البسوس المشهورة : بؤ بشسع نعل كليب    ; فغضب الحارث بن عباد  ، وقال قصيدته المشهورة : 


قربا مربط النعامة مني لقحت حرب وائل عن حيال     قربا مربط النعامة مني 
إن بيع الكرام بالشسع غالي ، إلخ 

 وقال مهلهل  أيضا : 


كل قتيل في كليب  غره     حتى ينال القتل آل مره 


 ومعلوم أن قتل جماعة بواحد لم يشتركوا في قتله : إسراف في القتل داخل في النهي المذكور في الآية الكريمة . 

 [ ص: 88 ] الثانية أن يقتل بالقتيل واحدا فقط ولكنه غير القاتل ; لأن قتل البريء بذنب غيره إسراف في القتل ، منهي عنه في الآية أيضا . 

 الثالثة : أن يقتل نفس القاتل ويمثل به ، فإن زيادة المثلة إسراف في القتل أيضا . 

 وهذا هو التحقيق في معنى الآية الكريمة ، فما ذكره بعض أهل العلم ، ومال إليه الرازي  في   تفسيره بعض الميل ، من أن معنى الآية : فلا يسرف الظالم الجاني في القتل ;   تخويفا له من السلطان ، والنصر الذي جعله الله لولي المقتول ، لا يخفى   ضعفه ، وأنه لا يلتئم مع قوله بعده : إنه كان منصورا   [ 17 \ 33 ] . 

 وهذا السلطان الذي جعله الله لولي المقتول لم يبينه هنا بيانا مفصلا ،   ولكنه أشار في موضعين إلى أن هذا السلطان هو ما جعله الله من السلطة لولي   المقتول على القاتل ، من تمكينه من قتله إن أحب ، ولا ينافي ذلك أنه إن شاء   عفا على الدية أو مجانا . 

 الأول : قوله هنا : فلا يسرف في القتل    [ 17 \  33 بعد ذكر السلطان المذكور ; لأن النهي عن الإسراف في القتل  مقترنا بذكر  السلطان المذكور يدل على أن السلطان المذكور هو ذلك القتل  المنهي عن  الإسراف فيه . 

 الموضع الثاني : قوله تعالى : كتب عليكم القصاص في القتلى   - إلى قوله - ولكم في القصاص حياة ياأولي الألباب الآية [ 2 \ 178 - 179 ] ، فهو يدل على أن السلطان المذكور هو ما تضمنته آية القصاص هذه ، وخير ما يبين به القرآن القرآن . 
مسائل تتعلق بهذه الآية الكريمة 

 المسألة الأولى : يفهم من قوله : مظلوما أن من قتل غير مظلوم ليس لوليه سلطان على قاتله ، وهو كذلك ; لأن من قتل بحق فدمه حلال ، ولا سلطان لوليه في قتله ، كما قدمنا بذلك حديث  ابن مسعود  المتفق عليه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا   يحل دم امرئ مسلم يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأني رسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم إلا بإحدى ثلاث : الثيب الزاني ، والنفس بالنفس ، والتارك لدينه   المفارق للجماعة   " كما تقدم إيضاحه في سورة " المائدة " . 

 وبينا هذا المفهوم في قوله : مظلوما يظهر به بيان المفهوم في قوله أيضا   [ ص: 89 ] ولا تقتلوا النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق   [ 17 \ 33 ] . 

 واعلم أنه قد ورد في بعض الأدلة أسباب أخر لإباحة قتل المسلم غير الثلاث المذكورة ، على اختلاف في ذلك بين العلماء . من ذلك : المحاربون إذا لم يقتلوا أحدا . عند من يقول بأن الإمام مخير بين الأمور الأربعة المذكورة في قوله : أن يقتلوا أو يصلبوا الآية [ 5 \ 33 ] ، كما تقدم إيضاحه مستوفى في سورة " المائدة " . 

 ومن ذلك : قتل الفاعل والمفعول به في فاحشة اللواط ، وقد قدمنا الأقوال في ذلك وأدلتها بإيضاح في سورة " هود " . 

 وأما قتل الساحر فلا يبعد دخوله في قتل الكافر المذكور في قوله : " التارك لدينه المفارق للجماعة   " لدلالة القرآن على كفر الساحر في قوله تعالى : وما كفر سليمان ولكن الشياطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر الآية [ 2 \ 102 ] ، وقوله : وما يعلمان من أحد حتى يقولا إنما نحن فتنة فلا تكفر الآية [ 2 \ 102 ] ، وقوله : ويتعلمون ما يضرهم ولا ينفعهم ولقد علموا لمن اشتراه ما له في الآخرة من خلاق   [ 2 \ 102 ] . 

 وأما قتل مانع الزكاة فإنه إن أنكر وجوبها فهو كافر مرتد داخل في " التارك لدينه المفارق للجماعة   " ، وأما إن منعها وهو مقر بوجوبها فالذي يجوز فيه : القتال لا القتل ، وبين القتال والقتل فرق واضح معروف . 

 وأما ما ذكره بعض أهل العلم من أن من أتى بهيمة يقتل هو وتقتل البهيمة معه لحديث  أبي هريرة  ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من وقع على بهيمة فاقتلوه واقتلوها معه   " . قال الهيثمي  في " مجمع الزوائد " : رواه أبو يعلى  ، وفيه  محمد بن عمرو بن علقمة  ، وحديثه حسن ، وبقية رجاله ثقات ، ورواه  ابن ماجه  من طريق  داود بن الحصين  عن عكرمة  عن  ابن عباس  مرفوعا . 

 وأكثر أهل العلم على أنه لا يقتل ; لأن حصر ما يباح به دم المسلم في الثلاث المذكورة في حديث  ابن مسعود  المتفق   عليه أولى بالتقديم من هذا الحديث ، مع التشديد العظيم في الكتاب والسنة   في قتل المسلم بغير حق ، إلى غير ذلك من المسائل المذكورة في الفروع . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : هذا الحصر في الثلاث المذكورة في حديث  ابن مسعود   [ ص: 90 ] الثابت في الصحيح لا ينبغي أن يزاد عليه ، إلا ما ثبت بوحي ثبوتا لا مطعن فيه ، لقوته ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (201)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(18)
صـ 91 إلى صـ 95
**

*
*المسألة الثانية : قد جاءت آيات أخر تدل على أن المقتول خطأ لا يدخل في هذا الحكم ; كقوله : وليس عليكم جناح فيما أخطأتم به ولكن ما تعمدت قلوبكم   [ 33 \ 5 ] ، وقوله : ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا الآية [ 2 \ 286 ] ، لما ثبت في صحيح مسلم  من حديث  ابن عباس   وأبي هريرة    : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما قرأها ، قال الله نعم قد فعلت   . وقوله : وما كان لمؤمن أن يقتل مؤمنا إلا خطأ   [ 4 \ 92 ] ثم بين ما يلزم القاتل خطأ بقوله : ومن قتل مؤمنا خطأ فتحرير رقبة مؤمنة ودية مسلمة إلى أهله إلا أن يصدقوا الآية [ 4 \ 92 ] ، وقد بين صلى الله عليه وسلم الدية قدرا وجنسا كما هو معلوم في كتب الحديث والفقه كما سيأتي إيضاحه . 
المسألة الثالثة : يفهم من إطلاق قوله تعالى : ومن قتل مظلوما   [ 17 \ 33 ] أن حكم الآية يستوي فيه القتل بمحدد كالسلاح ، وبغير محدد كرضخ الرأس بحجر ونحو ذلك ; لأن الجميع يصدق عليه اسم القتل ظلما فيجب القصاص . 

 وهذا قول جمهور العلماء ، منهم مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  في أصح الروايتين . 

 وقال النووي  في " شرح مسلم    " : هو مذهب جماهير العلماء . 

 وخالف في هذه المسألة الإمام أبو حنيفة  رحمه   الله تعالى فقال : لا يجب القصاص إلا في القتل بالمحدد خاصة ، سواء كان  من  حديد ، أو حجر ، أو خشب ، أو فيما كان معروفا بقتل الناس كالمنجنيق ،   والإلقاء في النار . 

 واحتج الجمهور على أن القاتل عمدا بغير المحدد يقتص منه بأدلة : 

 الأول ما ذكرنا من إطلاق النصوص في ذلك . الثاني : حديث  أنس بن مالك  المشهور الذي أخرجه الشيخان ، وباقي الجماعة : أن   يهوديا قتل جارية على أوضاح لها ، فرضخ رأسها بالحجارة ، فاعترف بذلك   فقتله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين حجرين ، رض رأسه بهما   . 

 وهذا الحديث المتفق عليه نص صريح صحيح في محل النزاع ، تقوم به الحجة على الإمام أبي حنيفة  رحمه الله ، ولا سيما على قوله : باستواء دم المسلم والكافر المعصوم الدم كالذمي . 

 [ ص: 91 ] **********************الثا  لث : ما أخرجه أبو داود  ،  والنسائي  ،  وابن ماجه  وغيرهما ، عن حمل بن مالك  من القصاص في القتل بالمسطح . قال  النسائي    : أخبرنا  يوسف بن سعيد  ، قال : حدثنا  حجاج بن محمد  ، عن  ابن جريج  ، قال أخبرني  عمرو بن دينار    : أنه سمع  طاوسا  يحدث عن  ابن عباس  ، عن عمر  رضي الله عنه : أنه نشد قضاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك ، فقام حمل بن مالك  فقال : كنت بين حجرتي امرأتين ، فضربت إحداهما الأخرى بمسطح فقتلتها وجنينها ، فقضى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في جنينها بغرة ، وأن تقتل بها . وقال أبو داود    : حدثنا محمد بن مسعود المصيصي  ، حدثنا أبو عاصم  ، عن  ابن جريج  قال : أخبرني  عمرو بن دينار    : أنه سمع  طاوسا  عن  ابن عباس  ، عن عمر    : أنه سأل في قضية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك فقام حمل بن مالك بن النابغة  فقال : كنت بين امرأتين ، فضربت إحداهما الأخرى بمسطح فقتلتها وجنينها ، فقضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في جنينها بغرة ، وأن تقتل . قال أبو داود    : قال  النضر بن شميل    : المسطح هو الصولج . قال أبو داود    : وقال أبو عبيد    : المسطح عود من أعواد الخباء . وقال  ابن ماجه    : حدثنا  أحمد بن سعيد الدارمي  ، ثنا أبو عاصم  ، أخبرني  ابن جريج  ، حدثني  عمرو بن دينار    : أنه سمع  طاوسا  ، عن  ابن عباس  ، عن  عمر بن الخطاب  أنه نشد الناس قضاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك ( يعني في الجنين ) فقام حمل بن مالك بن النابغة  فقال : كنت   بين امرأتين لي ، فضربت إحداهما الأخرى بمسطح فقتلتها وقتلت جنينها ،  فقضى  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الجنين بغرة عبد ، وأن تقتل بها   . انتهى من السنن الثلاث بألفاظها . 

 ولا يخفى أن هذا الإسناد صحيح ، فرواية أبي داود  ، عن محمد بن مسعود المصيصي وهو ابن مسعود بن يوسف النيسابوري  ، ويقال له : المصيصي أبو جعفر العجمي  نزيل طرسوس  والمصيصة  ، وهو ثقة عارف . ورواية  ابن ماجه  عن أحمد بن سعيد الدارمي ، وهو ابن سعيد بن صخر الدارمي أبو جعفر  ، وهو ثقة حافظ ، وكلاهما ( أعني  محمد بن مسعود  المذكور عند أبي داود  ، وأحمد بن سعيد  المذكور عند  ابن ماجه    ) روى هذا الحديث عن أبي عاصم وهو الضحاك بن مخلد بن الضحاك بن مسلم الشيباني ، وهو أبو عاصم النبيل  ، وهو ثقة ثبت . والضحاك  رواه عن  ابن جريج  ، وهو  عبد الملك بن عبد العزيز بن جريج  ، وهو ثقة فقيه فاضل ، وكان يدلس ويرسل ، إلا أن هذا الحديث صرح فيه بالتحديث والإخبار عن  عمرو بن دينار  وهو ثقة ثبت ، عن  طاوس  وهو ثقة فقيه فاضل ، عن  ابن عباس  ، عن حمل  ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 [ ص: 92 ] وأما رواية  النسائي  فهي عن يوسف بن سعيد ، وهو ابن سعيد بن مسلم المصيصي  ثقة حافظ ، عن حجاج بن محمد ، وهو ابن محمد المصيصي الأعور أبو محمد الترمذي  الأصل نزيل بغداد  ثم المصيصة  ثقة ثبت ، لكنه اختلط في آخر عمره لما قدم بغداد  قبل موته ، عن  ابن جريج  ، إلى آخر السند المذكور عند أبي داود   وابن ماجه    . وهذا الحديث لم يخلط فيه حجاج  المذكور في روايته له عن  ابن جريج    ; بدليل رواية أبي عاصم  له عند أبي داود   وابن ماجه  ، عن  ابن جريج  كرواية حجاج  المذكور عند  النسائي  ، وأبو عاصم  ثق ثبت . 

 رواه البيهقي  عن عبد الرزاق  ، عن  ابن جريج  ، وجزم بصحة هذا الإسناد ابن حجر  في الإصابة في ترجمة حمل  المذكور . وقال البيهقي  في " السنن الكبرى " في هذا الحديث : وهذا إسناد صحيح ، وفيما ذكر  أبو عيسى الترمذي  في كتاب " العلل " قال : سألت  محمدا ( يعني البخاري    ) عن هذا الحديث فقال : هذا حديث صحيح ، رواه  ابن جريج  ، عن  عمرو بن دينار  ، عن  ابن عباس  ،  وابن جريج  حافظ اه . 

 فهذا الحديث نص قوي في القصاص في القتل بغير المحدد ; لأن المسطح عمود . قال الجوهري  في صحاحه : والمسطح أيضا عمود الخباء . قال الشاعر وهو مالك بن عوف النصري    : 


**تعرض ضيطارو خزاعة دوننا وما خير ضيطار يقلب مسطحا* *

 يقول : تعرض لنا هؤلاء القوم ليقاتلونا وليسوا بشيء ; لأنهم لا سلاح معهم   سوى المسطح والضيطار ، هو الرجل الضخم الذي لا غناء عنده . 

 الرابع : ظواهر آيات من كتاب الله تدل على القصاص في القتل بغير المحدد ; كقوله تعالى : فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم الآية [ 2 \ 194 ] ، وقوله : وإن عاقبتم فعاقبوا بمثل ما عوقبتم به   [ 16 \ 126 ] ، وقوله : وجزاء سيئة سيئة مثلها   [ 42 \ 40 ] ، وقوله : ذلك ومن عاقب بمثل ما عوقب به ثم بغي عليه الآية [ 22 \ 60 ] ، وقوله : ولمن انتصر بعد ظلمه فأولئك ما عليهم من سبيل إنما السبيل على الذين يظلمون الناس الآية [ 42 \ 41 - 42 ] . 

 وفي الموطأ ما نصه : وحدثني يحيى  عن مالك  ، عن عمر بن حسين مولى عائشة بنت قدامة    : أن  عبد الملك بن مروان  أقاد ولي رجل من رجل قتله بعصا . فقتله وليه   [ ص: 93 ] بعصا   . 

 قال مالك    : والأمر المجتمع عليه الذي لا اختلاف فيه عندنا : أن الرجل إذا ضرب الرجل بعصا أو رماه بحجر ، أو ضربه عمدا فمات من ذلك   ; فإن هذا هو العمد وفيه القصاص . 

 قال مالك    : فقتل العمد عندنا أن يعمد الرجل إلى الرجل فيضربه حتى تفيض نفسه اه محل الغرض منه . 

 وقد قدمنا أن هذا القول بالقصاص في القتل بالمثقل هو الذي عليه جمهور العلماء ، منهم الأئمة الثلاثة ، والنخعي  ،  والزهري  ،  وابن سيرين  ، وحماد  ،  وعمرو بن دينار  ،  وابن أبي ليلى  ، وإسحاق  ، وأبو يوسف  ، ومحمد  ، نقله عنهم  ابن قدامة  في المغني . 

 وخالف في ذلك أبو حنيفة  ، والحسن  ،  والشعبي  ،  وابن المسيب  ، وعطاء  ،  وطاوس  رحمهم الله ، فقالوا : لا قصاص في القتل بالمثقل ، واحتج لهم بأدلة : 

 منها أن القصاص يشترط له العمد ، والعمد من أفعال القلوب ، ولا يعلم إلا   بالقرائن الجازمة الدالة عليه ، فإن كان القتل بآلة القتل كالمحدد ، علم   أنه عامد قتله ، وإن كان بغير ذلك لم يعلم عمده للقتل ; لاحتمال قصده أن   يشجه أو يؤلمه من غير قصد قتله فيئول إلى شبه العمد . 

 ومنها ما رواه الشيخان وغيرهما من حديث  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : " قضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في جنين امرأة من بني لحيان  سقط   ميتا بغرة عبد أو أمة . ثم إن المرأة التي قضي عليها بالغرة توفيت ، فقضى   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن ميراثها لبنيها وزوجها ، وأن العقل على   عصبتها   " . 

 وفي رواية : " اقتتلت امرأتان من هذيل      ; فرمت إحداهما الأخرى بحجر فقتلتها وما في بطنها ; فاختصموا إلى رسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقضى أن دية جنينها غرة عبد أو وليدة ، وقضى بدية   المرأة على عاقلتها   " . 

 قالوا : فهذا حديث متفق عليه ، يدل على عدم القصاص في القتل بغير المحدد ;   لأن روايات هذا الحديث تدل على القتل بغير محدد ; لأن في بعضها أنها   قتلتها بعمود ، وفي بعضها أنها قتلتها بحجر . 

 ومنها ما روي عن  النعمان بن بشير  ،  وأبي هريرة  ، وعلي  ، وأبي بكرة  رضي الله عنهم مرفوعا : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لا قود إلا بحديدة   " . وفي بعض رواياته : " كل شيء   [ ص: 94 ] خطأ إلا السيف ، ولكل خطأ أرش " . 

 وقد حاول بعض من نصر هذا القول من الحنفية رد حجج مخالفيهم ، فزعم أن رض   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأس اليهودي بين حجرين إنما وقع بمجرد دعوى   الجارية التي قتلها . وأن ذلك دليل على أنه كان معروفا بالإفساد في الأرض ;   ولذلك فعل به صلى الله عليه وسلم ما فعل . 

 ورد رواية  ابن جريج  عن  طاوس  عن  ابن عباس  المتقدمة بأنها مخالفة للروايات الثابتة في صحيح  البخاري  ومسلم  وغيرهما : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قضى بالدية على عاقلة المرأة لا بالقصاص   . 

 قال البيهقي  في ( السنن الكبرى ) بعد أن ذكر صحة إسناد الحديث عن  ابن عباس  بالقصاص   من المرأة التي قتلت الأخرى بمسطح كما تقدم ما نصه : إلا أن في لفظ  الحديث  زيادة لم أرها في شيء من طرق هذا الحديث ، وهي قتل المرأة بالمرأة ،  وفي  حديث عكرمة  عن  ابن عباس  موصولا ، وحديث  ابن طاوس  عن أبيه مرسلا ، وحديث جابر   وأبي هريرة  موصولا ثابتا أنه قضى بديتها على العاقلة ، انتهى محل الغرض من كلام البيهقي بلفظه . 

 وذكر البيهقي  أيضا : أن  عمرو بن دينار  روجع في هذا الحديث بأن  ابن طاوس  رواه عن أبيه على خلاف رواية عمرو  ، فقال للذي راجعه : شككتني . 

 وأجيب من قبل الجمهور عن هذه الاحتجاجات : بأن رضه رأس اليهودي قصاص ; ففي   رواية ثابتة في الصحيحين وغيرهما أن النبي لم يقتله حتى اعترف بأنه قتل   الجارية ; فهو قتل قصاص باعتراف القاتل ، وهو نص متفق عليه ، صريح في محل   النزاع ، ولا سيما عند من يقول باستواء دم المسلم والكافر كالذمي ; كأبي حنيفة  رحمه الله . 

 وأجابوا عن كون العمد من أفعال القلوب ، وأنه لا يعلم كونه عامدا إلا إذا   ضرب بالآلة المعهودة للقتل بأن المثقل كالعمود والصخرة الكبيرة من آلات   القتل كالسيف ; لأن المشدوخ رأسه بعمود أو صخرة كبيرة يموت من ذلك حالا   عادة كما يموت المضروب بالسيف ، وذلك يكفي من القرينة على قصد القتل . 

 وأجابوا عما ثبت من قضاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على عاقلة المرأة القاتلة بعمود أو حجر بالدية من ثلاثة أوجه : 

 الأول : أنه معارض بالرواية الصحيحة التي قدمناها عند أبي داود  ،  والنسائي  ، وابن   [ ص: 95 ] ماجه  من حديث حمل بن مالك  وهو كصاحب القصة . لأن القاتلة والمقتولة زوجتاه من كونه صلى الله عليه وسلم قضى فيها بالقصاص لا بالدية . 

 الثاني : ما ذكره النووي  في شرح مسلم  وغيره   ، قال : وهذا محمول على حجر صغير وعمود صغير لا يقصد به القتل غالبا ،   فيكون شبه عمد تجب فيه الدية على العاقلة ، ولا يجب فيه قصاص ولا دية على   الجاني ، وهذا مذهب  الشافعي  والجماهير اه كلام النووي  رحمه الله . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : وهذا الجواب غير وجيه عندي ; لأن في بعض   الروايات الثابتة في الصحيح : أنها قتلت بعمود فسطاط ، وحمله على الصغير   الذي لا يقتل غالبا بعيد . 

 الثالث : هو ما ذكره ابن حجر  في " فتح الباري " من أن مثل هذه المرأة لا تقصد غالبا قتل الأخرى ، قال ما نصه : 

 وأجاب من قال به - يعني القصاص في القتل بالمثقل - بأن عمود الفسطاط يختلف   بالكبر والصغر ، بحيث يقتل بعضه غالبا ولا يقتل بعضه غالبا ، وطرد   المماثلة في القصاص إنما يشرع فيما إذا وقعت الجناية بما يقتل غالبا . 

 وفي هذا الجواب نظر ، فإن الذي يظهر أنه إنما لم يجب فيه القود لأنها لم   يقصد مثلها وشرط القود العمد ، وهذا إنما هو شبه العمد ، فلا حجة فيه للقتل   بالمثقل ولا عكسه . انتهى كلام ابن حجر  بلفظه . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : والدليل القاطع على أن قتل هذه المرأة لضرتها   خطأ في القتل شبه عمد ; لقصد الضرب دون القتل بما لا يقتل غالبا ، تصريح   الروايات المتفق عليها بأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم جعل الدية على العاقلة ،   والعاقلة لا تحمل العمد بإجماع المسلمين . 

 وأجابوا عن حديث : " لا قود إلا بحديدة   " بأنه لم يثبت . 

 قال البيهقي  في " السنن الكبرى " بعد أن ساق طرقه عن  النعمان بن بشير  ، وأبي بكرة  ،  وأبي هريرة  ، وعلي  رضي الله عنهم ما نصه : 

 وهذا الحديث لم يثبت له إسناد فعلي بن هلال الطحان  متروك ، وسليمان بن أرقم  ضعيف ،  ومبارك بن فضالة  لا يحتج به ، وجابر بن يزيد الجعفي  مطعون فيه اه . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (202)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(19)
صـ 96 إلى صـ 100
**
*
*
 وقال ابن حجر    " في فتح الباري في باب إذا قتل بحجر أو عصا " ما نصه : 

 [ ص: 96 ] وخالف الكوفيون فاحتجوا بحديث " لا قود إلا بالسيف   " وهو حديث ضعيف أخرجه البزار  ،  وابن عدي  من حديث أبي بكرة  ، وذكر البزار  الاختلاف فيه مع ضعف إسناده : وقال  ابن عدي    : طرقه كلها ضعيفة ، وعلى تقدير ثبوته فإنه على خلاف قاعدتهم في : أن السنة لا تنسخ الكتاب ولا تخصصه . 

 واحتجوا أيضا بالنهي عن المثلة ، وهو صحيح ولكنه محمول عند الجمهور على   غير المثلة في القصاص بين الدليلين . انتهى الغرض من كلام ابن حجر بلفظه . 

 وقال العلامة الشوكاني  رحمه الله تعالى في " نيل الأوطار " ما نصه : 

 وذهبت العترة والكوفيون ، ومنهم أبو حنيفة  وأصحابه إلى أن الاقتصاص لا يكون إلا بالسيف ، واستدلوا بحديث  النعمان بن بشير  عند  ابن ماجه  ،  والبزار  ،  والطحاوي  ،  والطبراني  ، والبيهقي  ، بألفاظ مختلفة منها " لا قود إلا بالسيف   " . وأخرجه  ابن ماجه  أيضا ،  والبزار  ، والبيهقي  من حديث أبي بكرة  ، وأخرجه  الدارقطني  ، والبيهقي  ، من حديث  أبي هريرة    . وأخرجه  الدارقطني  من حديث علي  ، وأخرجه البيهقي  ،  والطبراني  من حديث  ابن مسعود    . وأخرجه  ابن أبي شيبة  عن الحسن  مرسلا . 

 وهذه الطرق كلها لا تخلو واحدة منها من ضعيف أو متروك ، حتى قال أبو حاتم    : حديث منكر . وقال عبد الحق   وابن الجوزي    : طرقه كلها ضعيفة . وقال البيهقي    : لم يثبت له إسناد . انتهى محل الغرض من كلام الشوكاني  رحمه الله تعالى . 

 ولا شك في ضعف هذا الحديث عند أهل العلم بالحديث . وقد حاول الشيخ ابن التركماني  تقويته في " حاشيته على سنن البيهقي    " بدعوى تقوية جابر بن يزيد الجعفي  ،  ومبارك بن فضالة  ، مع أن جابرا  ضعيف رافضي ، ومبارك  يدلس تدليس التسوية . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : الذي يقتضي الدليل رجحانه عندي : هو القصاص   مطلقا في القتل عمدا بمثقل كان أو بمحدد ، لما ذكرنا من الأدلة ، ولقوله جل   وعلا : ولكم في القصاص حياة الآية  [ 2 \ 179 ]  ; لأن القاتل بعمود أو صخرة كبيرة إذا علم أنه لا يقتص منه  جرأه ذلك على  القتل ، فتنتفي بذلك الحكمة المذكورة في قوله تعالى : ولكم في القصاص حياة الآية ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
المسألة الرابعة : جمهور العلماء على أن السلطان الذي جعله الله في هذه الآية لولي المقتول ظلما يستلزم الخيار بين ثلاثة أشياء : وهي القصاص ، والعفو على الدية جبرا على   [ ص: 97 ] الجاني ، والعفو مجانا في غير مقابل ، وهو أحد قولي  الشافعي    . 

 قال النووي  في شرح مسلم    : وبه قال  سعيد بن المسيب  ،  وابن سيرين  وأحمد  ، وإسحاق  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وعزاه ابن حجر  في الفتح إلى الجمهور . 

 وخالف في ذلك مالك  ، وأبو حنيفة  ،  والثوري  رحمهم   الله ، فقالوا : ليس للولي إلا القصاص ، أو العفو مجانا ، فلو عفا على   الدية ، وقال الجاني : لا أرضى إلا القتل ، أو العفو مجانا ، ولا أرضى   الدية ، فليس لولي المقتول إلزامه الدية جبرا . 

 واعلم أن الذين قالوا : إن الخيار للولي بين القصاص والدية اختلفوا في عين   ما يوجبه القتل عمدا إلى قولين : أحدهما : أنه القود فقط ; وعليه فالدية   بدل منه . والثاني : أنه أحد شيئين : هما القصاص والدية . 

 وتظهر ثمرة هذا الخلاف فيما لو عفا عن الجاني عفوا مطلقا ، لم يصرح فيه   بإرادة الدية ولا العفو عنها . فعلى أن الواجب عينا القصاص فإن الدية تسقط   بالعفو المطلق ، وعلى أن الواجب أحد الأمرين فإن الدية تلزم مع العفو   المطلق . أما لو عفا على الدية فهي لازمة ، ولو لم يرض الجاني عند أهل هذا   القول ، والخلاف المذكور روايتان عن  الشافعي  وأحمد  رحمهما الله . 

 واحتج من قال : بأن الخيار بين القصاص والدية لولي المقتول بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من قتل له قتيل فهو بخير النظرين ، إما أن يفدى ، وإما أن يقتل   " أخرجه الشيخان ،  والإمام أحمد  ، وأصحاب السنن من حديث  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه ; لكن لفظ الترمذي    : " إما أن يقتل وإما أن يعفو     " . ومعنى " يفدى " في بعض الروايات ، " ويودى " في بعضها : يأخذ الفداء   بمعنى الدية . وقوله " يقتل " بالبناء للفاعل : أي يقتل قاتل وليه . 

 قالوا : فهذا الحديث المتفق عليه نص في محل النزاع ، مصرح بأن ولي المقتول   مخير بين القصاص وأخذ الدية ، وأن له إجبار الجاني على أي الأمرين شاء ،   وهذا الدليل قوي دلالة ومتنا كما ترى . 

 واحتجوا أيضا بقوله تعالى : فمن عفي له من أخيه شيء فاتباع بالمعروف وأداء إليه بإحسان   [ 2 \ 178 ] ، قالوا : إن الله جل وعلا رتب الاتباع بالدية بالفاء على العفو في قوله : فمن عفي له من أخيه شيء فاتباع بالمعروف الآية ، وذلك دليل واضح على أنه بمجرد العفو تلزم الدية ، وهو دليل قرآني قوي أيضا . 

 [ ص: 98 ] واحتج بعض العلماء للمخالفين في هذا ; كمالك  وأبي حنيفة  رحمهما الله بأدلة ، منها ما قاله  الطحاوي    : وهو أن الحجة لهم حديث أنس  في قصة الربيع  عمته ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كتاب الله القصاص     " ، فإنه حكم بالقصاص ولم يخير ، ولو كان الخيار للولي لأعلمهم النبي  صلى  الله عليه وسلم ; إذ لا يجوز للحاكم أن يتحكم لمن ثبت له أحد شيئين   بأحدهما من قبل أن يعلمه بأن الحق له في أحدهما ، فلما حكم بالقصاص وجب أن   يحمل عليه قوله : " فهو بخير النظرين   " ، أي ولي المقتول مخير بشرط أن يرضى الجاني أن يغرم الدية اه . 

 وتعقب ابن حجر  في " فتح الباري " احتجاج  الطحاوي  هذا بما نصه : وتعقب بأن قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كتاب الله القصاص     " إنما وقع عند طلب أولياء المجني عليه في العمد القود ، فاعلم أن  الكتاب  الله نزل على أن المجني إذا طلب القود أجيب إليه ; وليس فيما ادعاه  من  تأخير البيان . 

 الثاني : ما ذكره  الطحاوي  أيضا : من أنهم أجمعوا على أن الولي لو قال للقاتل : رضيت أن تعطيني كذا على ألا أقتلك   . أن القاتل لا يجبر على ذلك ، ولا يؤخذ منه كرها ، وإن كان يجب عليه أن يحقن دم نفسه . 

 الثالث : أن قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث المذكور " فهو بخير النظرين     . . " الحديث جار مجرى الغالب فلا مفهوم مخالفة له ، وقد تقرر في الأصول  :  أن النص إذا جرى على الغالب لا يكون له مفهوم مخالفة له ، لاحتمال قصد  نفس  الأغلبية دون قصد إخراج المفهوم عن حكم المنطوق . ولذا لم يعتبر جمهور   العلماء مفهوم المخالفة في قوله تعالى : وربائبكم اللاتي في حجوركم الآية [ 4 \ 23 ] ; لجريه على الغالب ، وقد ذكرنا هذه المسألة في هذا الكتاب المبارك مرارا . 

 وإيضاح ذلك في الحديث أن مفهوم قوله : " فهو بخير النظرين     " أن الجاني لو امتنع من قبول الدية وقدم نفسه للقتل ممتنعا من إعطاء   الدية ، أنه يجبر على إعطائها ; لأن هذا أحد النظرين اللذين خير الشارع ولي   المقتول بينهما ، والغالب أن الإنسان يقدم نفسه على ماله فيفتدي بماله من   القتل . وجريان الحديث على هذا الأمر الغالب يمنع من اعتبار مفهوم  مخالفته  كما ذكره أهل الأصول ، وعقده في " مراقي السعود " بقوله في موانع  اعتبار  دليل الخطاب ، أعني مفهوم المخالفة : 

 [ ص: 99 ] 
**أو جهل الحكم أو النطق انجلب للسؤل أو جرى على الذي غلب* *

 ومحل الشاهد قوله : " أو جرى على الذي غلب " إلى غير ذلك من الأدلة التي احتجوا بها . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : الذي يظهر لي رجحانه بالدليل في هذه المسألة :   أن ولي المقتول هو المخير بين الأمرين ، فلو أراد الدية وامتنع الجاني فله   إجباره على دفعها ; لدلالة الحديث المتفق عليه على ذلك ، ودلالة الآية   المتقدمة عليه ، ولأن الله يقول : ولا تقتلوا أنفسكم الآية [ 4 \ 29 ] ، ويقول : ولا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى التهلكة   [ 2 \ 195 ] . 

 ومن الأمر الواضح أنه إذا أراد إهلاك نفسه صونا لماله للوارث : أن الشارع   يمنعه من هذا التصرف الزائغ عن طريق الصواب ، ويجبره على صون دمه بماله . 

 وما احتج به  الطحاوي  من  الإجماع على أنه  لو قال له : أعطني كذا على ألا أقتلك لا يجبر على ذلك ،  يجاب عنه بأنه لو  قال : أعطني الدية المقررة في قتل العمد فإنه يجبر على  ذلك ; لنص الحديث  والآية المذكورين . 

 ولو قال له : أعطني كذا غير الدية لم يجبر ، لأنه طلب غير الشيء الذي أوجبه الشارع ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
المسألة الخامسة : جمهور العلماء على أن القتل له ثلاث حالات   : 

 الأولى : العمد ، وهو الذي فيه السلطان المذكور في الآية كما قدمنا . 

 والثانية : شبه العمد . والثالثة : الخطأ . 

 وممن قال بهذا الأئمة الثلاثة : أبو حنيفة  ، وأحمد  ،  والشافعي    . ونقله في المغني عن عمر  وعلي  رضي الله عنهما ،  والشعبي  والنخعي  ، وقتادة  وحماد  ، وأهل العراق   والثوري  ، وغيرهم . 

 وخالف الجمهور مالك  رحمه  الله فقال :  القتل له حالتان فقط . الأولى : العمد ، والثانية الخطأ . وما  يسميه غيره  شبه العمد جعله من العمد . واستدل رحمه الله بأن الله لم يجعل  في كتابه  العزيز واسطة بين العمد والخطأ ، بل   [ ص: 100 ] ظاهر القرآن أنه لا واسطة بينهما ، كقوله : وما كان لمؤمن أن يقتل مؤمنا إلا خطأ ومن قتل مؤمنا خطأ فتحرير رقبة مؤمنة ودية مسلمة إلى أهلهالآية [ 4 \ 92 ] ، ثم قال في العمد : ومن يقتل مؤمنا متعمدا فجزاؤه جهنم خالدا فيها وغضب الله عليه ولعنه الآية [ 4 \ 93 ] ، فلم يجعل بين الخطأ والعمد واسطة ، وكقوله تعالى : وليس عليكم جناح فيما أخطأتم به ولكن ما تعمدت قلوبكم الآية [ 33 \ 5 ] ، فلم يجعل فيها بين الخطأ والعمد واسطة وإن كانت في غير القتل . 

 واحتج الجمهور على أن هناك واسطة بين الخطأ المحض ، والعمد المحض ، تسمى خطأ شبه عمد بأمرين : 

 الأول أن هذا هو عين الواقع في نفس الأمر ; لأن من ضرب بعصا صغيرة أو حجر   صغير لا يحصل به القتل غالبا ، وهو قاصد للضرب معتقدا أن المضروب لا يقتله   ذلك الضرب ، ففعله هذا شبه العمد من جهة قصده أصل الضرب وهو خطأ في القتل  ،  لأنه ما كان يقصد القتل ، بل وقع القتل من غير قصده إياه . 

 والثاني : حديث دل على ذلك ، وهو ما رواه أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا  سليمان بن حرب  ومسدد    - المعنى - قالا : حدثنا حماد  ، عن خالد  ، عن القاسم بن ربيعة  ، عن عقبة بن أوس  ، عن  عبد الله بن عمرو    : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال مسدد    : خطب يوم الفتح بمكة  ، فكبر ثلاثا ثم قال : " لا إله إلا الله وحده ، صدق وعده ، ونصر عبده ، وهزم الأحزاب وحده ( إلى ها هنا حفظته عن مسدد  ،   ثم اتفقا ) : ألا إن كل مأثرة كانت في الجاهلية تذكر وتدعى من دم أو مال   تحت قدمي ، إلا ما كان من سقاية الحاج أو سدانة البيت - ثم قال - ألا إن   دية الخطأ شبه العمد ما كان بالسوط والعصا مائة من الإبل ، منها أربعون في   بطونها أولادها ، وحديث مسدد  أتم . 

 حدثنا  موسى بن إسماعيل  ، ثنا وهيب  ، عن خالد  بهذا الإسناد نحو معناه . 

 حدثنا مسدد  ، ثنا عبد الوارث  ، عن  علي بن زيد  ، عن القاسم بن ربيعة  ، عن  ابن عمر  ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمعناه قال : خطب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الفتح - أو فتح مكة    - على درجة البيت أو الكعبة    . 

 قال أبو داود    : كذا رواه  ابن عيينة  أيضا عن  علي بن زيد  ، عن القاسم بن ربيعة  ، عن  ابن عمر  ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (203)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(20)
صـ 101 إلى صـ 105
**
*
*
 [ ص: 101 ] ورواه  أيوب السختياني  ، عن القاسم بن ربيعة  ، عن  عبد الله بن عمرو  ، ومثل حديث خالد  رواه  حماد بن سلمة  ، عن علي بن يزيد  ، عن يعقوب السدوسي  ، عن  عبد الله بن عمرو  ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اه محل الغرض من سنن أبي داود    . 

 وأخرج  النسائي  نحوه ، وذكر الاختلاف على أيوب  في حديث القاسم بن ربيعة  فيه ، وذكر الاختلاف على  خالد الحذاء  فيه وأطال الكلام في ذلك ، وقد تركنا لفظ كلامه لطوله . 

 وقال  ابن ماجه  رحمه الله في سننه : حدثنا  محمد بن بشار  ، حدثنا  عبد الرحمن بن مهدي  ومحمد بن جعفر  ، قالا : حدثنا شعبة  ، عن أيوب    : سمعت القاسم بن ربيعة  ، عن  عبد الله بن عمرو  ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " قتيل الخطأ شبه العمد قتيل السوط والعصا مائة من الإبل : أربعون منها خلفة في بطونها أولادها   " . 

 حدثنا  محمد بن يحيى  ، ثنا  سليمان بن حرب  ، ثنا  حماد بن زيد  ، عن  خالد الحذاء  ، عن القاسم بن ربيعة  ، عن عقبة بن أوس  ، عن  عبد الله بن عمرو  ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحوه . 

 حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد الزهري  ، ثنا  سفيان بن عيينة  ، عن ابن جدعان  ، سمعه من القاسم بن ربيعة  عن  ابن عمر    : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قام يوم فتح مكة  وهو على درج الكعبة  ،   فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ، فقال : " الحمد لله الذي صدق وعده ، ونصر عبده ،   وهزم الأحزاب وحده ، ألا إن قتيل الخطأ قتيل السوط والعصا فيه مائة من   الإبل : منها أربعون خلفة في بطونها أولادها   " . اه . 

 وساق البيهقي  رحمه الله طرق هذا الحديث ، وقال بعد أن ذكر الرواية عن  ابن عمر  التي في إسنادها  علي بن زيد بن جدعان    : أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ  قال : سمعت محمد بن إسماعيل السكري  يقول : سمعت  محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة  يقول : حضرت مجلس المزني  يوما   ، وسأله سائل من العراقيين عن شبه العمد ، فقال السائل : إن الله تبارك   وتعالى وصف القتل في كتابه صفتين : عمدا وخطأ ، فلم قلتم إنه على ثلاثة   أصناف ؟ ولم قلتم شبه العمد ؟ 

 فاحتج المزني  بهذا الحديث فقال له مناظره : أتحتج  بعلي بن زيد بن جدعان  ؟ فسكت المزني  فقلت لمناظره : قد روى هذا الخبر غير  علي بن زيد    . فقال : ومن رواه غير علي  ؟ قلت : رواه  أيوب السختياني   وخالد الحذاء    . قال لي : فمن عقبة بن أوس  ؟ فقلت : عقبة بن أوس  رجل من أهل البصرة  ، وقد رواه عنه  محمد بن سيرين  مع جلالته . فقال   [ ص: 102 ] للمزني    : أنت تناظر أو هذا ؟ فقال : إذا جاء الحديث فهو يناظر . لأنه أعلم بالحديث مني ، ثم أتكلم أنا ، اه . ثم شرع البيهقي  يسوق طرق الحديث المذكور . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : لا يخفى على من له أدنى معرفة بالأسانيد أن الحديث ثابت من حديث  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  ، وأن الرواية عن  ابن عمر  وهم ، وآفتها من  علي بن زيد بن جدعان  ، لأنه ضعيف . 

 والمعروف في علوم الحديث : أن الحديث إذا جاء صحيحا من وجه لا يعل بإتيانه من وجه آخر غير صحيح ، والقصة التي ذكرها البيهقي  في مناظرة  محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة  للعراقي الذي ناظر المزني  تدل على صحة الاحتجاج بالحديث المذكور عند  ابن خزيمة    . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : إذا عرفت الاختلاف بين العلماء في حالات القتل :   هل هي ثلاث ، أو اثنتان ؟ وعرفت حجج الفريقين فاعلم أن الذي يقتضي الدليل   رجحانه ما ذهب إليه الجمهور من أنها ثلاث حالات : عمد محض ، وخطأ محض ،   وشبه عمد ، لدلالة الحديث الذي ذكرنا على ذلك ، ولأنه ذهب إليه الجمهور من   علماء المسلمين . والحديث إنما أثبت شيئا سكت عنه القرآن ، فغاية ما في   الباب زيادة أمر سكت عنه القرآن بالسنة ، وذلك لا إشكال فيه على الجاري على   أصول الأئمة إلا  أبا حنيفة  رحمه  الله ;  لأن المقرر في أصوله أن الزيادة على النص نسخ ، وأن المتواتر لا  ينسخ  بالآحاد ، كما تقدم إيضاحه في سورة " الأنعام " . ولكن الإمام  أبا حنيفة  رحمه الله وافق الجمهور في هذه المسألة ، خلافا لمالك  كما تقدم . 

 فإذا تقرر ما ذكرنا من أن حالات القتل ثلاث ، فاعلم أن العمد المحض فيه   القصاص . وقد قدمنا حكم العفو فيه . والخطأ شبه العمد . والخطأ المحض فيهما   الدية على العاقلة . 
واختلف العلماء في أسنان الدية فيهما ، وسنبين إن شاء الله تعالى مقادير الدية في العمد المحض إذا وقع العفو على الدية ، وفي شبه العمد ، وفي الخطأ المحض . 

 اعلم أن الجمهور على أن الدية في العمد المحض وشبه العمد سواء ، واختلفوا   في أسنانها فيهما ، فذهب جماعة من أهل العلم إلى أنها تكون أرباعا : خمس   وعشرون بنت مخاض ، وخمس وعشرون بنت لبون ، وخمس وعشرون حقة ، وخمس وعشرون   جذعة . 

 [ ص: 103 ] وهذا هو مذهب مالك  وأبي حنيفة  ، والرواية المشهورة عن أحمد  ، وهو قول  الزهري  ، وربيعة  ،  وسليمان بن يسار  ، ويروى عن  ابن مسعود  ، كما نقله عنهم  ابن قدامة  في المغني . 

 وذهبت جماعة أخرى إلى أنها ثلاثون حقة ، وثلاثون جذعة ، وأربعون في بطونها أولادها . 

 وهذا مذهب  الشافعي  ، وبه قال عطاء  ، ومحمد بن الحسن  ، وروي عن عمر  ، وزيد  ، وأبي موسى  ، والمغيرة    . ورواه جماعة عن  الإمام أحمد    . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : وهذا القول هو الذي يقتضي الدليل رجحانه . لما تقدم في حديث  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  عند أبي داود  ،  والنسائي  ،  وابن ماجه    : من أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " منها أربعون خلفة في بطونها أولادها   " ، وبعض طرقه صحيح كما تقدم . 

 وقال البيهقي  في بيان الستين التي لم يتعرض لها هذا الحديث : ( باب صفة الستين التي مع الأربعين ) ثم ساق أسانيده عن عمر  ،  وزيد بن ثابت  ،  والمغيرة بن شعبة  ،  وأبي موسى الأشعري  ،  وعثمان بن عفان  ، وعلي  في إحدى روايتيه عنه أنها ثلاثون حقة ، وثلاثون جذعة . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في المغني مستدلا لهذا القول : ودليله هو ما رواه  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من   قتل متعمدا دفع إلى أولياء المقتول ، فإن شاءوا قتلوه ، وإن شاءوا أخذوا   الدية وهي ثلاثون حقة ، وثلاثون جذعة ، وأربعون خلفة ، وما صولحوا فهو لهم    " ، وذلك لتشديد القتل . رواه الترمذي  وقال : هو حديث حسن غريب . اه محل الغرض منه بلفظه ، ثم ساق حديث  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  الذي قدمنا . 

 ثم قال مستدلا للقول الأول : ووجه الأول ما روى  الزهري  عن  السائب بن يزيد  قال : " كانت   الدية على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أرباعا : خمسا وعشرين جذعة ،   وخمسا وعشرين حقة ، وخمسا وعشرين بنت لبون ، وخمسا وعشرين بنت مخاض   " وهو قول  ابن مسعود  اه منه . 

 وفي الموطأ عن مالك    : أن  ابن شهاب  كان يقول في دية العمد إذا قبلت : خمس وعشرون بنت مخاض ، وخمس وعشرون بنت لبون ، وخمس وعشرون حقة ، وخمس   [ ص: 104 ] وعشرون جذعة   . وقد قدمنا : أن دية العمد ، ودية شبه العمد سواء عند الجمهور . 

 وفي دية شبه العمد للعلماء أقوال غير ما ذكرنا ، منها ما رواه البيهقي  ، وأبو داود  عن علي  رضي   الله عنه أنه قال : في شبه العمد أثلاث : ثلاث وثلاثون حقة ، وثلاث   وثلاثون جذعة ، وأربع وثلاثون ثنية إلى بازل عامها ، وكلها خلفة   . 

 ومنها ما رواه البيهقي  وغيره عن  ابن مسعود  أيضا   : أنها أرباع : ربع بنات لبون ، وربع حقاق وربع جذاع   " وربع ثنية إلى   بازل عامها ، هذا حاصل أقوال أهل العلم في دية العمد وشبه العمد . 

 وأولى الأقوال وأرجحها : ما دلت عليه السنة ، وهو ما قدمنا من كونها ثلاثة حقة ، وثلاثين جذعة ، وأربعين خلفة في بطونها أولادها . 

 وقد قال البيهقي  رحمه  الله في السنن  الكبرى بعد أن ساق الأقوال المذكورة ما نصه : قد اختلفوا هذا  الاختلاف ،  وقول من يوافق سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المذكورة في الباب  قبله أولى  بالاتباع ، وبالله التوفيق . 

 تنبيه 

 اعلم أن الدية في العمد المحض إذا عفا أولياء المقتول : إنما هي في مال الجاني ، ولا تحملها العاقلة إجماعا ، وأظهر القولين : أنها حالة غير منجمة في سنين ، وهو قول جمهور أهل العلم ، وقيل : بتنجيمها . 

 وعند أبي حنيفة  أن العمد ليس فيه دية مقررة أصلا ، بل الواجب فيه ما اتفق عليه الجاني وأولياء المقتول ، قليلا كان أو كثيرا ، وهو حال عنده . 

 أما الدية في شبه العمد فهي منجمة في ثلاث سنين ، يدفع ثلثها في آخر كل سنة من السنين الثلاث ، ويعتبر ابتداء السنة من حين وجوب الدية . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : ابتداؤها من حين حكم الحاكم بالدية ، وهي على العاقلة لما قدمناه في حديث  أبي هريرة  المتفق عليه من كونها على العاقلة ، وهو مذهب الأئمة الثلاثة : أبي حنيفة  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد    - رحمهم الله - وبه قال  الشعبي  ، والنخعي  ، والحكم  ،  والثوري  ، وابن المنذر  وغيرهم ، كما نقله عنهم صاحب المغني وهذا القول هو الحق . 

 [ ص: 105 ] وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أن الدية في شبه العمد في مال الجاني لا على العاقلة   ; لقصده الضرب وإن لم يقصد القتل . وبهذا قال  ابن سيرين  ،  والزهري  ، والحارث العكلي  ،  وابن شبرمة  ، وقتادة  ،  وأبو ثور  ، واختاره أبو بكر عبد العزيز  ، اه من " المغني "  لابن قدامة    . وقد علمت أن الصواب خلافه ، لدلالة الحديث المتفق عليه على ذلك . 

 أما مالك  رحمه الله فلا يقول بشبه العمد أصلا ، فهو عنده عمد محض كما تقدم . 

 وأما الدية في الخطأ المحض فهو أخماس في قول أكثر أهل العلم . 

 واتفق أكثرهم على السن والصنف في أربع منها ، واختلفوا في الخامس ، أما   الأربع التي هي محل اتفاق الأكثر فهي عشرون جذعة ، وعشرون حقة ، وعشرون بنت   لبون ، وعشرون بنت مخاض . وأما الخامس الذي هو محل الخلاف فبعض أهل العلم   يقول : هو عشرون ابن مخاض ذكرا ، وهو مذهب أحمد  ، وأبي حنيفة  ، وبه قال  ابن مسعود  ، والنخعي  ، وابن المنذر  ، واستدل أهل هذا القول بحديث  ابن مسعود  الوارد بذلك . 

 قال أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا مسدد  ، حدثنا عبد الواحد  ، ثنا الحجاج  ، عن  زيد بن جبير  ، عن خشف بن مالك الطائي  ، عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " في دية الخطأ عشرون حقة ، وعشرون جذعة ، وعشرون بنت مخاض ، وعشرون بنت لبون ، وعشرون ابن مخاض ذكرا   " ، وهو قول عبد الله    . انتهى منه بلفظه . 

 وقال  النسائي  في سننه : أخبرنا علي بن سعيد بن مسروق  ، قال : حدثنا  يحيى بن زكريا بن أبي زائدة  ، عن حجاج  ، عن  زيد بن جبير  ، عن خشف بن مالك الطائي  قال : سمعت  ابن مسعود  يقول : قضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دية الخطأ عشرين بنت مخاض ، وعشرين ابن مخاض ذكورا ، وعشرين بنت لبون ، وعشرين جذعة ، وعشرين حقة   . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (204)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(21)
صـ 106 إلى صـ 110
**
*
*

 وقال  ابن ماجه  في سننه : حدثنا عبد السلام بن عاصم  ، ثنا الصباح بن محارب  ، ثنا  حجاج بن أرطاة  ، ثنا  زيد بن جبير  ، عن خشف بن مالك الطائي  ، عن عبد الله بن   [ ص: 106 ] مسعود  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " في دية الخطأ عشرون حقة ، وعشرون جذعة ، وعشرون بنت مخاض ، وعشرون بنت لبون ، وعشرون بني مخاض ذكورا   " ونحو هذا أخرجه الترمذي  أيضا عن  ابن مسعود    . 

 وأخرج  الدارقطني  عنه نحوه ، إلا أن فيه : وعشرون بني لبون بدل بني مخاض . 

 وقال الحافظ في " بلوغ المرام " : إن إسناده أقوى من إسناد الأربعة . قال : وأخرجه  ابن أبي شيبة  من وجه آخر موقوفا ، وهو أصح من المرفوع . 

 وأما القول الثاني في هذا الخامس المختلف فيه ، فهو أنه عشرون ابن لبون   ذكرا ، مع عشرين جذعة ، وعشرين حقة ، وعشرين بنت لبون ، وعشرين بنت مخاض .   وهذا هو مذهب مالك   والشافعي  ، وبه قال  عمر بن عبد العزيز  ،  وسليمان بن يسار  ،  والزهري  ، والليث  ، وربيعة    . كما نقله عنهم  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " ، وقال : هكذا رواه سعيد  في سننه عن النخعي  ، عن  ابن مسعود    . 

 وقال الخطابي    : روي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ودى الذي قتل بخيبر  بمائة من إبل الصدقة   " وليس في أسنان الصدقة ابن مخاض . 

 وقال البيهقي  في السنن الكبرى : وأخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن يوسف الرفاء البغدادي  ، أنبأ أبو عمرو عثمان بن محمد بن بشر  ، ثنا  إسماعيل بن إسحاق القاضي  ، ثنا  إسماعيل بن أبي أويس   وعيسى بن مينا  ، قالا : حدثنا  عبد الرحمن بن أبي الزناد  ، أن أباه قال : كان من أدركت من فقهائنا الذي ينتهى إلى قولهم ; ومنهم  سعيد بن المسيب  ،  وعروة بن الزبير  ،  والقاسم بن محمد  ،  وأبو بكر بن عبد الرحمن  ،  وخارجة بن زيد بن ثابت  ،  وعبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة  ،  وسليمان بن يسار  ،   في مشيخة جلة سواهم من نظرائهم ، وربما اختلفوا في الشيء فأخذنا بقول   أكثرهم وأفضلهم رأيا ، وكانوا يقولون : العقل في الخطأ خمسة أخماس : فخمس   جذاع ، وخمس حقاق ، وخمس بنات لبون ، وخمس بنات مخاض ، وخمس بنو لبون ذكور ،   والسن في كل جرح قل أو كثر خمسة أخماس على هذه الصفة . انتهى كلام البيهقي  رحمه الله . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : جعل بعضهم أقرب القولين دليلا قول من قال : إن   الصنف الخامس من أبناء المخاض الذكور لا من أبناء اللبون ، لحديث عبد الله بن   [ ص: 107 ] مسعود  المرفوع المصرح بقضاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك . قال : والحديث المذكور وإن كان فيه ما فيه أولى من الأخذ بغيره من الرأي . 

 وسند أبي داود   والنسائي  رجاله كلهم صالحون للاحتجاج ، إلا  الحجاج بن أرطاة  فإن   فيه كلاما كثيرا واختلافا بين العلماء ; فمنهم من يوثقه ، ومنهم من يضعفه  ،  وقد قدمنا في هذا الكتاب المبارك تضعيف بعض أهل العلم له . 

 وقال فيه ابن حجر  في التقريب : صدوق كثير الخطأ والتدليس . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : حجاج  المذكور من رجال مسلم  ، وأعل أبو داود  والبيهقي  وغيرهما الحديث بالوقف على  ابن مسعود  ، قالوا : رفعه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خطأ ، وقد أشرنا إلى ذلك قريبا . 

 أما وجه صلاحية بقية رجال السنن ، فالطبقة الأولى من سنده عند أبي داود  مسدد  وهو ثقة حافظ ، وعند  النسائي  سعيد بن علي بن سعيد بن مسروق الكندي الكوفي  وهو صدوق . 

 والطبقة الثانية عند  أبي داود عبد الواحد وهو ابن زياد العبدي  مولاهم البصري ثقة ، في حديثه عن  الأعمش  وحده مقال . وعند  النسائي   يحيى بن زكريا بن أبي زائدة  ، وهو ثقة متقن . 

 والطبقة الثالثة عندهما  حجاج بن أرطاة  المذكور . 

 والطبقة الرابعة عندهما  زيد بن جبير  وهو ثقة . 

 والطبقة الخامسة عندهما خشف بن مالك الطائي  ، وثقه  النسائي    . 

 والطبقة السادسة عندهما  عبد الله بن مسعود  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 والطبقة الأولى عند  ابن ماجه  عبد السلام بن عاصم الجعفي الهسنجاني الرازي  ، وهو مقبول . 

 والطبقة الثانية عنده الصباح بن محارب التيمي الكوفي  نزيل الري وهو صدوق ، ربما خالف . 

 والطبقة الثالثة عنده  حجاج بن أرطاة  إلى آخر السند المذكور . 

 والحاصل : أن الحديث متكلم فيه من جهتين : الأولى من قبل حجاج بن   [ ص: 108 ] أرطاة  ، وقد ضعفه الأكثر ، ووثقه بعضهم ، وهو من رجال مسلم  ، والثانية إعلاله بالوقف ، وما احتج به الخطابي  من أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ودى الذي قتل بخيبر من إبل الصدقة     " وليس في أسنان الصدقة ابن مخاض يقال فيه : إن الذي قتل في خيبر قتل   عمدا ، وكلامنا في الخطأ . وحجة من قال يجعل أبناء اللبون بدل أبناء المخاض   رواية  الدارقطني  المرفوعة التي قال ابن حجر    : إن سندها أصح من رواية أبناء المخاض ، وكثرة من قال بذلك من العلماء . 

 وفي دية الخطأ للعلماء أقوال أخر غير ما ذكرنا ، واستدلوا لها بأحاديث أخرى انظرها في " سنن  النسائي  ، وأبي داود  ، والبيهقي    " وغيرهم . 

 واعلم أن الدية على أهل الذهب ألف دينار ، وعلى أهل الورق اثنا عشر ألف درهم عند الجمهور . 

 وقال أبو حنيفة    : عشرة آلاف درهم ، وعلى أهل البقر مائتا بقرة ، وعلى أهل الشاء ألفا شاة ، وعلى أهل الحلل مائتا حلة . 

 قال أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا  يحيى بن حكيم  ، حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن عثمان  ، ثنا  حسين المعلم  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده قال : كانت قيمة الدية على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثمانمائة دينار ، أو ثمانية آلاف درهم ، ودية أهل الكتاب يومئذ النصف من دية المسلمين . 

 قال : فكان ذلك كذلك ، حتى استخلف عمر  رحمه   الله تعالى فقام خطيبا فقال : ألا إن الإبل قد غلت ، قال : ففرضها على  أهل  الذهب ألف دينار ، وعلى أهل الورق اثني عشر ألفا ، وعلى أهل البقر  مائتي  بقرة ، وعلى أهل الشاء ألفي شاة ، وعلى أهل الحلل مائتي حلة ، وترك  دية أهل  الكتاب لم يرفعها فيما رفع من الدية   . 

 حدثنا  موسى بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا حماد  ، أخبرنا محمد بن إسحاق  ، عن  عطاء بن أبي رباح  ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " قضى في الدية على أهل الإبل مائة من الإبل ، وعلى أهل البقر مائتي بقرة ، وعلى أهل الشاء ألفي شاة ، وعلى أهل الحلل مائتي حلة ، وعلى أهل القمح شيئا لم يحفظه محمد    " . 

 قال أبو داود    : قرأت على سعيد بن يعقوب الطالقاني  قال : ثنا  أبو تميلة  ، ثنا محمد بن إسحاق  قال : ذكر عطاء  عن  جابر بن عبد الله  قال : فرض   [ ص: 109 ] رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . . فذكر مثل حديث موسى  ، وقال : وعلى أهل الطعام شيئا لم أحفظه . وقال  النسائي  في سننه : أخبرنا أحمد بن سليمان  قال : حدثنا  يزيد بن هارون  ، قال : أنبأنا  محمد بن راشد  ، عن  سليمان بن موسى  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه عن جده : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من قتل خطأ فديته مائة من الإبل : ثلاثون بنت مخاض ، وثلاثون بنت لبون ، وثلاثون حقة ، وعشرة بني لبون ذكور   " . 

 قال : وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقومها على أهل القرى أربعمائة   دينار ، أو عدلها من الورق ، ويقومها على أهل الإبل إذا غلت رفع قيمتها ،   وإذا هانت نقص من قيمتها على نحو الزمان ما كان . فبلغ قيمتها على عهد رسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما بين الأربعمائة دينار ، إلى ثمانمائة دينار  أو  عدلها من الورق . 

 قال : وقضى  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن من  كان عقله في البقر : على أهل البقر  مائتي بقرة ، ومن كان عقله في الشاء :  ألفي شاة ، وقضى رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم " أن العقل ميراث بين ورثة  القتيل على فرائضهم ، فما فضل فللعصبة    " وقضى   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " أن يعقل على المرأة عصبتها من كانوا ،  ولا  يرثون منه إلا ما فضل عن ورثتها ، وإن قتلت فعقلها بين ورثتها وهم  يقتلون  قاتلها   " . وقال  النسائي  في سننه : أخبرنا  محمد بن المثنى  ، عن معاذ بن هانئ  قال : حدثني  محمد بن مسلم  ، عن  عمرو بن دينار    ( ح ) ، وأخبرنا أبو داود  قال : حدثنا معاذ بن هانئ  قال : حدثنا  محمد بن مسلم  ، عن  عمرو بن دينار  ، عن عكرمة  ، عن  ابن عباس  ، قال : قتل رجل رجلا على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فجعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ديته اثني عشر ألفا وذكر قوله : إلا أن أغناهم الله ورسوله من فضله   [ 9 \ 74 ] في أخذهم الدية واللفظ لأبي داود    : أخبرنا محمد بن ميمون  قال : حدثنا سفيان  ، عن عمرو  ، عن عكرمة  ، عن  ابن عباس    : 

 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " قضى باثني عشر ألفا " - يعني في الدية - انتهى كلام  النسائي  رحمه الله . 

 وقال أبو داود  في سننه أيضا : حدثنا محمد بن سليمان الأنباري  ، ثنا  زيد بن الحباب  ، عن  محمد بن مسلم  ، عن  عمرو بن دينار  ، عن عكرمة  ، عن  ابن عباس    : أن رجلا من بني عدي قتل . فجعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ديته اثني عشر ألفا ، قال أبو داود    : رواه  ابن عيينة  ، عن عمرو  ، عن عكرمة  ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يذكر  ابن عباس    . 

 وقال  ابن ماجه  في سننه : حدثنا العباس بن جعفر  ، ثنا محمد بن سنان  ، ثنا   [ ص: 110 ]  محمد بن مسلم  ، عن  عمرو بن دينار  ، عن عكرمة  ، عن  ابن عباس  ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " جعل الدية اثني عشر ألفا   " قال : وذلك قوله : وما نقموا إلا أن أغناهم الله ورسوله من فضله   [ 9 \ 74 ] قال : بأخذهم الدية . 

 وفي الموطأ عن مالك    : أنه بلغه أن  عمر بن الخطاب  قوم الدية على أهل القرى فجعلها على أهل الذهب ألف دينار ، وعلى أهل الورق اثني عشر ألف درهم ، قال مالك    : فأهل الذهب أهل الشام  وأهل مصر  ، وأهل الورق أهل العراق    . 

 وعن مالك  في الموطأ أيضا : أنه سمع أن الدية تقطع في ثلاث سنين أو أربع سنين ، قال مالك    : والثلاث أحب ما سمعت إلى في ذلك . 

 قال مالك    : الأمر  المجتمع عليه عندنا  أنه لا يقبل من أهل القرى في الدية الإبل ، ولا من أهل  العمود الذهب ولا  الورق ، ولا من أهل الذهب الورق ، ولا من أهل الورق الذهب  . 
فروع تتعلق بهذه المسألة . 

 الأول : جمهور أهل العلم على أن الدية في الخطأ وشبه العمد مؤجلة في ثلاث سنين ، يدفع ثلثها في كل واحد من السنين الثلاث . 

 قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : ولا خلاف بينهم في أنها مؤجلة في ثلاث سنين ; فإن عمر  وعليا  رضي الله عنهما جعلا دية الخطأ على العاقلة في ثلاث سنين ، ولا نعرف لهما في الصحابة مخالفا ، فاتبعهم على ذلك أهل العلم اه . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : ومثل هذا يسمى إجماعا سكوتيا ، وهو حجة ظنية عند   جماعة من أهل الأصول ، وأشار إلى ذلك صاحب " مراقي السعود " مع بيان شرط   الاحتجاج به عند من يقول بذلك بقوله : 


**وجعل من سكت مثل من أقر فيه خلاف بينهم قد اشتهر     فالاحتجاج بالسكوتي نما 
تفريعه عليه من تقدما     وهو بفقد السخط والضد حري 
مع مضي مهلة للنظر* 
*وتأجيلها في ثلاث سنين هو قول أكثر أهل العلم . 
الفرع الثاني : اختلف العلماء في نفس الجاني ; هل يلزمه قسط من دية الخطأ كواحد من العاقلة ، أو لا   . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (205)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(22)
صـ 111 إلى صـ 115
**
*
*فمذهب أبي حنيفة  ، ومشهور مذهب مالك    : أن الجاني يلزمه قسط من الدية كواحد من العاقلة . 

 وذهب  الإمام أحمد  ،  والشافعي    : إلى أنه لا يلزمه من الدية شيء ، لظاهر حديث  أبي هريرة  المتفق عليه المتقدم : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " قضى بالدية على عاقلة المرأة     " وظاهره قضاؤه بجميع الدية على العاقلة ، وحجة القول الآخر : أن أصل   الجناية عليه وهم معينون له ، فيتحمل عن نفسه مثل ما يتحمل رجل من عاقلته .   
الفرع الثالث : اختلف العلماء في تعيين العاقلة التي تحمل عن الجاني دية الخطأ   . 

 فمذهب  الإمام أبي حنيفة  رحمه  الله : أن  العاقلة هم أهل ديوان القاتل إن كان القاتل من أهل ديوان ، وأهل  الديوان  أهل الرايات ، وهم الجيش الذين كتبت أسماؤهم في الديوان لمناصرة  بعضهم  بعضا ، تؤخذ الدية من عطاياهم في ثلاث سنين ، وإن لم يكن من أهل  ديوان  فعاقلته قبيلته ، وتقسم عليهم في ثلاث سنين ، فإن لم تتسع القبيلة  لذلك ضم  إليهم أقرب القبائل نسبا على ترتيب العصبات . 

 ومذهب مالك  رحمه الله :  البداءة بأهل  الديوان أيضا ، فتؤخذ الدية من عطاياهم في ثلاث سنين ، فإن  لم يكن عطاؤهم  قائما فعاقلته عصبته الأقرب فالأقرب ، ولا يحمل النساء ولا  الصبيان شيئا  من العقل . 

 وليس لأموال العاقلة حد إذا بلغته عقلوا ، ولا لما يؤخذ منهم حد ، ولا يكلف أغنياؤهم الأداء عن فقرائهم . 

 ومن لم تكن له عصبة فعقله في بيت مال المسلمين . 

 والموالي بمنزلة العصبة من القرابة ، ويدخل في القرابة الابن والأب . 

 قال  سحنون    : إن كانت العاقلة ألفا فهم قليل ، يضم إليهم أقرب القبائل إليهم . 

 ومذهب أبي حنيفة  رحمه الله : أنه لا يؤخذ من واحد من أفراد العصبة من الدية أكثر من درهم وثلث في كل سنة من السنين الثلاث ، فالمجموع أربعة دراهم . 

 ومذهب أحمد   والشافعي      : أن أهل الديوان لا مدخل لهم في العقل إلا إذا كانوا عصبة ، ومذهبهما   رحمهما الله : أن العاقلة هي العصبة ، إلا أنهم اختلفوا : هل يدخل في ذلك   الأبناء والآباء ؟ فعن أحمد  في إحدى الروايتين : أنهم داخلون في العصبة ; لأنهم أقرب العصبة ، وعن أحمد  رواية أخرى  والشافعي    : أنهم لا يدخلون في العاقلة ; لظاهر حديث   [ ص: 112 ]  أبي هريرة  المتفق عليه المتقدم : " أن ميراث المرأة لولدها ، والدية على عاقلتها   " ، وظاهره عدم دخول أولادها ، فقيس الآباء على الأولاد . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : واختلف أهل العلم فيما يحمله كل واحد منهم . 

 فقال أحمد    : يحملون  على قدر ما يطيقون .  هذا لا يتقدر شرعا ، وإنما يرجع فيه إلى اجتهاد الحاكم  ، فيفرض على كل  واحد قدرا يسهل ولا يؤذي ، وهذا مذهب مالك      ; لأن التقدير لا يثبت إلا بتوقيف ، ولا يثبت بالرأي والتحكم ، ولا نص في   هذه المسألة فوجب الرجوع فيها إلى اجتهاد الحاكم كمقادير النفقات . 

 وعن أحمد  رواية أخرى :  أنه يفرض على  الموسر نصف مثقال ; لأنه أقل مال يتقدر في الزكاة فكان معبرا  بها ، ويجب  على المتوسط ربع مثقال ; لأن ما دون ذلك تافه لكون اليد لا تقطع  فيه ، وقد  قالت عائشة  رضي الله عنها : لا تقطع اليد في الشيء التافه ، وما دون ربع دينار لا تقطع فيه   . وهذا اختيار أبي بكر  ، ومذهب  الشافعي    . 

 وقال أبو حنيفة    : أكثر ما يحمل على الواحد أربعة دراهم ، وليس لأقله حد . اه كلام صاحب " المغني " . 
الفرع الرابع : لا تحمل العاقلة شيئا من الكفارة المنصوص عليها في قوله : وتحرير رقبة مؤمنة   [ 4 \ 92 ] ، بل هي في مال الجاني إجماعا ، وشذ من قال : هي في بيت المال . 

 والكفارة في قتل الخطأ واجبة إجماعا بنص الآية الكريمة الصريحة في ذلك . 

 واختلفوا في العمد ، واختلافهم فيه مشهور ، وأجرى القولين على القياس عندي قول من قال : لا كفارة في العمد   ; لأن العمد في القتل أعظم من أن يكفره العتق ، لقوله تعالى في القاتل عمدا : فجزاؤه جهنم خالدا فيها وغضب الله عليه ولعنه وأعد له عذابا عظيما   [ 4 \ 93 ] ، فهذا الأمر أعلى وأفخم من أن يكفر بعتق رقبة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

والدية لا تحملها العاقلة إن كان القتل خطأ ثابتا بإقرار الجاني ولم يصدقوه ، بل إنما تحملها إن ثبت القتل ببينة ، كما ذهب إلى هذا عامة أهل العلم ، منهم  ابن عباس  ،  والشعبي  ،  وعمر بن عبد العزيز  ، والحسن  ،  والزهري  ،  وسليمان بن موسى  ،  والثوري  ،   [ ص: 113 ]  والأوزاعي  ، وإسحاق    . وبه قال  الشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، ومالك  ، وأبو حنيفة  وغيرهم . والعلم عند الله تعالى .
الفرع الخامس : جمهور العلماء على أن دية المرأة الحرة المسلمة نصف دية الرجل الحر المسلم على ما بينا . 

 قال ابن المنذر  ،  وابن عبد البر    : أجمع أهل العلم على أن دية المرأة نصف دية الرجل ، وحكى غيرهما عن  ابن علية  والأصم  ، أنهما قالا : ديتها كدية الرجل . وهذا قول شاذ ، مخالف لإجماع الصحابة ، كما قاله صاحب المغني . 

وجراح المرأة تساوي جراح الرجل إلى ثلث الدية ، فإن بلغت الثلث فعلى النصف . قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وروي هذا عن عمر  ،  وابن عمر  ،  وزيد بن ثابت  ، وبه قال  سعيد بن المسيب  ،  وعمر بن عبد العزيز  ،  وعروة بن الزبير  ،  والزهري  ، وقتادة  ،  والأعرج  ، وربيعة  ، ومالك    . 

 قال  ابن عبد البر    : وهو قول فقهاء المدينة  السبعة ، وجمهور أهل المدينة  ، وحكي عن  الشافعي  في القديم . 

 وقال الحسن    : يستويان إلى النصف ، وروي عن علي  رضي الله عنه : أنها على النصف فيما قل أو كثر ، وروي ذلك عن  ابن سيرين  ، وبه قال  الثوري  ، والليث  ،  وابن أبي ليلى  ،  وابن شبرمة  ، وأبو حنيفة  وأصحابه .  وأبو ثور  ،  والشافعي  في ظاهر مذهبه ، واختاره ابن المنذر    ; لأنهما شخصان تختلف دية نفسهما فاختلف أرش جراحهما . اه وهذا القول أقيس . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : كلام  ابن قدامة  والخرقي  صريح في أن ما بلغ ثلث الدية يستويان فيه ، وأن تفضيله عليها بنصف الدية إنما هو فيما زاد على الثلث ، فمقتضى كلامهما أن دية جائفة المرأة ومأمومتها كدية   جائفة الرجل ومأمومته ; لأن في كل من الجائفة والمأمومة ثلث الدية ، وأن   عقلها لا يكون على النصف من عقله إلا فيما زاد على الثلث ، كدية أربعة   أصابع من اليد ، فإن فيها أربعين من الإبل ، إذ في كل إصبع عشر ، والأربعون   أكثر من ثلث المائة . وكلام مالك  في الموطأ وغيره صريح في أن ما بلغ الثلث كالجائفة والمأمومة تكون دية المرأة فيه على النصف من دية الرجل ، وأن محل استوائها   [ ص:  114 ] إنما  هو فيما دون الثلث خاصة كالموضحة والمنقلة ، والإصبع  والإصبعين والثلاثة ،  وهما قولان معروفان لأهل العلم ، وأصحهما هو ما  ذكرناه عن مالك  ، ورجحه  ابن قدامة  في آخر كلامه بالحديث الآتي إن شاء الله تعالى . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : وهذا القول مشكل جدا لأنه يقتضي أن المرأة إن   قطعت من يدها ثلاثة أصابع كانت ديتها ثلاثين من الإبل كأصابع الرجل ، لأنها   دون الثلث ، وإن قطعت من يدها أربعة أصابع كانت ديتها عشرين من الإبل ،   لأنها زادت على الثلث فصارت على النصف من دية الرجل ، وكون دية الأصابع الثلاثة ثلاثين من الإبل ، ودية الأصابع الأربعة عشرين في غاية الإشكال كما ترى . 

 وقد استشكل هذا  ربيعة بن أبي عبد الرحمن  على  سعيد بن المسيب  ، فأجابه بأن هذا هو السنة ، ففي موطأ مالك  رحمه الله عن مالك  ، عن  ربيعة بن أبي عبد الرحمن  أنه قال : سألت  سعيد بن المسيب  كم   في إصبع المرأة ؟ قال : عشر من الإبل . فقلت : كم في إصبعين ؟ قال :  عشرون  من الإبل . فقلت : كم في ثلاث ؟ فقال : ثلاثون من الإبل . فقلت : كم  في  أربع ؟ قال : عشرون من الإبل . فقلت : حين عظم جرحها ، واشتدت مصيبتها  نقص  عقلها ؟ فقال سعيد    : أعراقي أنت ؟ فقلت . بل عالم متثبت ، أو جاهل متعلم . فقال سعيد    : هي السنة يابن أخي   . 

 وظاهر كلام سعيد  هذا : أن هذا من سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . ولو قلنا : إن هذا له حكم الرفع فإنه مرسل ; لأن سعيدا  لم يدرك زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ومراسيل  سعيد بن المسيب  قد قدمنا الكلام عليها مستوفى في سورة " الأنعام " مع أن بعض أهل العلم قال : إن مراده بالسنة هنا سنة أهل المدينة    . 

 وقال  النسائي  رحمه الله في سننه : أخبرنا  عيسى بن يونس  قال : حدثنا حمزة  ، عن  إسماعيل بن عياش  ، عن  ابن جريج  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " عقل المرأة مثل عقل الرجل حتى يبلغ الثلث من ديتها   " اه وهذا يعضد قول سعيد    : إن هذا هو السنة . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : إسناد  النسائي  هذا ضعيف فيما يظهر من جهتين . 

 إحداهما : أن  إسماعيل بن عياش  رواه عن  ابن جريج  ، ورواية إسماعيل  المذكور عن غير الشاميين ضعيفة كما قدمنا إيضاحه ،  وابن جريج  ليس بشامي ، بل هو حجازي مكي . 

 [ ص: 115 ] الثانية : أن  ابن جريج  عنعنه عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ،  وابن جريج  رحمه الله مدلس ، وعنعنة المدلس لا يحتج بها ما لم يثبت السماع من طريق أخرى كما تقرر في علوم الحديث ، ويؤيد هذا الإعلال ما قاله الترمذي  رحمه الله : من أن  محمد بن إسماعيل - يعني البخاري    - قال : إن  ابن جريج  لم يسمع من  عمرو بن شعيب  ، كما نقله عنه ابن حجر  في " تهذيب التهذيب " في ترجمة  ابن جريج  المذكور . 

 وبما ذكرنا تعلم أن تصحيح  ابن خزيمة  لهذا الحديث غير صحيح ، وإن نقله عنه ابن حجر  في   " بلوغ المرام " وسكت عليه ، والله أعلم . وهذا مع ما تقدم من كون ما   تضمنه هذا الحديث يلزمه أن يكون في ثلاثة أصابع من أصابع المرأة ثلاثون ،   وفي أربعة أصابع عشرون ، وهذا مخالف لما عهد من حكمة هذا الشرع الكريم كما   ترى ، اللهم إلا أن يقال : إن جعل المرأة على النصف من الرجل فيما بلغ   الثالث فصاعدا أنه في الزائد فقط ، فيكون في أربعة أصابع من أصابعها خمس   وثلاثون ، فيكون النقص في العشرة الرابعة فقط ، وهذا معقول وظاهر ، والحديث   محتمل له ، والله أعلم . 

 ومن الأدلة على أن دية المرأة على النصف من دية الرجل   : ما رواه البيهقي  في السنن الكبرى من وجهين عن  عبادة بن نسي  ، عن ابن غنم  ، عن  معاذ بن جبل  قال : قال : رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " دية المرأة على النصف من دية الرجل   " ، ثم قال البيهقي  رحمه الله : وروي من وجه آخر عن  عبادة بن نسي  وفيه ضعف ، ومعلوم أن  عبادة بن نسي  ثقة فاضل ، فالضعف الذي يعنيه البيهقي  من غيره ، وأخرج البيهقي  أيضا عن علي  مرفوعا : " دية المرأة على النصف من دية الرجل في الكل   " . وهو من رواية  إبراهيم النخعي  عنه وفيه انقطاع ، وأخرجه  ابن أبي شيبة  من طريق  الشعبي  عنه ، وأخرجه أيضا من وجه آخر عنه وعن عمر  ، قاله الشوكاني  رحمه الله . 
الفرع السادس : اعلم أن أصح الأقوال وأظهرها دليلا : أن دية الكافر الذمي على النصف من دية المسلم ، كما قدمنا عن أبي داود  من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما : أن دية أهل الكتاب كانت على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على النصف من دية المسلمين ، وأن عمر  لم يرفعها فيما رفع عند تقويمه الدية لما غلت الإبل . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (206)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(23)
صـ 116 إلى صـ 120
**
*
*
 وقال أبو داود  أيضا في سننه : حدثنا يزيد بن خالد بن موهب الرملي  ، ثنا  عيسى بن يونس  ، عن محمد بن إسحاق  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " دية المعاهد نصف دية الحر   " . قال أبو داود    : ورواه  أسامة بن زيد الليثي  ،   [ ص: 116 ] وعبد الرحمن بن الحارث  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  مثله اه . 

 وقال  النسائي  في سننه : أخبرنا عمرو بن علي  قال : حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن راشد  ، عن  سليمان بن موسى    . . - وذكر كلمة معناها - عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " عقل أهل الذمة نصف عقل المسلمين وهم اليهود  والنصارى    " أخبرنا  أحمد بن عمرو بن السرح  ، قال : أنبأنا ابن وهب  ، قال : أخبرني  أسامة بن زيد  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن  عبد الله بن عمرو    : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " عقل الكافر نصف عقل المؤمن   " . 

 وقال  ابن ماجه  رحمه الله في سننه : حدثنا  هشام بن عمار  ، ثنا  حاتم بن إسماعيل  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن عياش  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " قضى أن عقل أهل الكتابين نصف عقل المسلمين ، وهم اليهود  والنصارى    " . وأخرج نحوه  الإمام أحمد  ،  والترمذي  ، عن عمرو  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده . 

 قال الشوكاني  في " نيل الأوطار " : وحديث  عمرو بن شعيب  هذا حسنه الترمذي  ، وصححه ابن الجارود    . وبهذا تعلم أن هذا القول أولى من قول من قال : دية أهل الذمة كدية المسلمين ; كأبي حنيفة  ومن وافقه . ومن قال : إنها قدر ثلث دية المسلم .  كالشافعي  ومن وافقه . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 واعلم أن الروايات التي جاءت بأن دية الذمي والمعاهد كدية المسلم ضعيفة لا يحتج بها ، وقد بين البيهقي  رحمه الله تعالى ضعفها في " السنن الكبرى " ، وقد حاول ابن التركماني  رحمه الله في حاشيته على سنن البيهقي  أن يجعل تلك الروايات صالحة للاحتجاج ، وهي ليس فيها شيء صحيح . 

 أما الاستدلال بظاهر قوله تعالى : ودية مسلمة إلى أهله     [ 4 \ 92 ] ، فيقال فيه : هذه دلالة اقتران ، وهي غير معتبرة عند  الجمهور  ، وغاية ما في الباب : أن الآية لم تبين قدر دية المسلم ولا  الكافر ،  والسنة بينت أن دية الكافر على النصف من دية المسلم ، وهذا لا  إشكال فيه . 

 أما استواؤهما في قدر الكفارة فلا دليل فيه على الدية ، لأنها مسألة أخرى . 

 والأدلة التي ذكرنا دلالتها أنها على النصف من دية المسلم أقوى ، ويؤيدها : أن في الكتاب الذي كتبه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعمرو بن حزم    : " وفي النفس المؤمنة مائة من الإبل   " فمفهوم   [ ص: 117 ] قوله " المؤمنة " أن النفس الكافرة ليست كذلك ، على أن المخالف في هذه  الإمام أبو حنيفة  رحمه   الله ، والمقرر في أصوله : أنه لا يعتبر دليل الخطاب أعني مفهوم المخالفة   كما هو معلوم عنه . ولا يقول بحمل المطلق على المقيد ، فيستدل بإطلاق  النفس  عن قيد الإيمان في الأدلة الأخرى على شمولها للكافر ، والقول بالفرق  بين  الكافر المقتول عمدا فتكون ديته كدية المسلم ، وبين المقتول خطأ  فتكون على  النصف من دية المسلم ، لا نعلم له مستندا من كتاب ولا سنة ،  والعلم عند  الله تعالى . 

 وأما دية المجوسي   : فأكثر أهل العلم على أنها ثلث خمس دية المسلم ; فهي ثمانمائة درهم ، ونساؤهم على النصف من ذلك . 

 وهذا قول مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وأكثر أهل العلم ; منهم عمر  وعثمان  ،  وابن مسعود  رضي الله عنهم ،  وسعيد بن المسيب  ،  وسليمان بن يسار  ، وعطاء  ، وعكرمة  ، والحسن  ، وإسحاق    . 

 وروي عن  عمر بن عبد العزيز  ، أنه قال : ديته نصف دية المسلم كدية الكتابي   . 

وقال النخعي  ،  والشعبي    : ديته كدية المسلم ، وهذا هو مذهب أبي حنيفة  رحمه الله . 

 والاستدلال على أن دية المجوسي كدية الكتابي بحديث : " سنوا بهم سنة أهل الكتاب     " لا يتجه ، لأنا لو فرضنا صلاحية الحديث للاحتجاج ، فالمراد به أخذ   الجزية منهم فقط ، بدليل أن نساءهم لا تحل ، وذبائحهم لا تؤكل اه . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في  " المغني " : إن قول  من ذكرنا من الصحابة : إن دية المجوسي ثلث خمس دية  المسلم ، لم يخالفهم  فيه أحد من الصحابة فصار إجماعا سكوتيا . وقد قدمنا  قول من قال : إنه حجة .  

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : دية المرتد إن قتل قبل الاستتابة كدية المجوسي ، وهو مذهب مالك    . وأما الحربيون فلا دية لهم مطلقا . والعلم عند الله تعالى .
الفرع السابع : اعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في موجب التغليظ في الدية ، وبم تغلظ ؟ فذهب جماعة من أهل العلم إلى أنها تغلظ بثلاثة أشياء : وهي القتل في الحرم  ، وكون المقتول محرما بحج أو عمرة ، أو في الأشهر الحرم ; فتغلظ الدية في كل واحد منها بزيادة ثلثها . 

 [ ص: 118 ] فمن قتل محرما فعليه دية وثلث ، ومن قتل محرما في الحرم فدية وثلثان ، ومن قتل محرما في الحرم في الشهر الحرام فديتان . 

 وهذا مذهب  الإمام أحمد  رحمه الله ، وروي نحوه عن عمر  ، وعثمان  ،  وابن عباس  رضي الله عنهم ; نقله عنهم البيهقي  وغيره . 

 وممن روى عنه هذا القول :  سعيد بن المسيب  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ، وعطاء  ،  وطاوس  ،  والشعبي  ، ومجاهد  ،  وسليمان بن يسار  ،  وجابر بن زيد  ، وقتادة  ،  والأوزاعي  ، وإسحاق  ، وغيرهم ; كما نقله عنهم صاحب المغني . 

 وقال أصحاب  الشافعي  رحمه الله : تغلظ الدية بالحرم  ، والأشهر الحرم ، وذي الرحم المحرم ، وفي تغليظها بالإحرام عنهم وجهان . 

 وصفة التغليظ عند  الشافعي    : هي أن تجعل دية العمد في الخطأ ، ولا تغلظ الدية عند مالك  رحمه الله في قتل الوالد ولده قتلا شبه عمد ; كما فعل المدلجي بأبيه ، والجد والأم عنده كالأب . 

 وتغليظها عنده : هو تثليثها بكونها ثلاثين حقة ، وثلاثين جذعة ، وأربعين   خلفة في بطونها أولادها ، لا يبالي من أي الأسنان كانت ، ولا يرث الأب عنده   في هذه الصورة من دية الولد ولا من ماله شيئا . 

 وظاهر الأدلة أن القاتل لا يرث مطلقا من دية ولا غيرها ، سواء كان القتل عمدا أو خطأ . 

 وفرق المالكية في الخطأ بين الدية وغيرها ، فمنعوا ميراثه من الدية دون   غيرها من مال التركة . والإطلاق أظهر من هذا التفصيل ، والله أعلم . 

 وقصة المدلجي : هي ما رواه مالك  في الموطأ ، عن  يحيى بن سعيد  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب    : أن رجلا من بني مدلج  يقال له " قتادة    " حذف ابنه بالسيف ; فأصاب ساقه فنزى في جرحه فمات ، فقدم سراقة بن جعشم  على  عمر بن الخطاب  ، فذكر ذلك له ، فقال له عمر    : أعدد على ماء قديد عشرين ومائة بعير حتى أقدم عليك ، فلما قدم إليه  عمر بن الخطاب  أخذ   من تلك الإبل ثلاثين حقة ، وثلاثين جذعة ، وأربعين خلفة ، وقال : أين أخو   المقتول ؟ قال : هاأنذا . قال : خذها ، فإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   قال : " ليس لقاتل شيء   " . 

 الفرع الثامن : اعلم أن دية المقتول ميراث بين ورثته   ; كسائر ما خلفه من تركته . 

 [ ص: 119 ] ومن الأدلة الدالة على ذلك ، ما روي عن  سعيد بن المسيب    : أن عمر  رضي الله عنه قال : الدية للعاقلة ، لا ترث المرأة من دية زوجها ، حتى أخبره الضحاك بن سفيان الكلابي    : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كتب إلي أن أورث امرأة أشيم الضبابي  من دية زوجها   . رواه أحمد  ، وأبو داود  ،  والترمذي  وصححه . ورواه مالك  في الموطأ من رواية  ابن شهاب  عن عمر  ، وزاد : قال  ابن شهاب    : وكان قتلهم أشيم  خطأ . وما روي عن الضحاك بن سفيان  رضي الله عنه . روي نحوه عن  المغيرة بن شعبة  وزرارة بن جري    . كما ذكره الزرقاني  في شرح الموطأ . 

 ومنها ما رواه عمر بن شعيب  عن أبيه عن جده : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " قضى أن العقل ميراث بين ورثة القتيل على فرائضهم   " رواه  الإمام أحمد  ، وأبو داود  ،  والنسائي  ،  وابن ماجه  ، وقد قدمنا نص هذا الحديث عند  النسائي  في حديث طويل . 

 وهذا الحديث قواه  ابن عبد البر  ، وأعله  النسائي    ; قاله الشوكاني    . وهو معتضد بما تقدم وبما يأتي ، وبإجماع الحجة من أهل العلم على مقتضاه . 

 ومنها ما رواه  البخاري  في تاريخه عن قرة بن دعموص النميري  قال : أتيت   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنا وعمي ، فقلت : يا رسول الله ، عند هذا دية   أبي فمره يعطنيها . وكان قتل في الجاهلية ، فقال : " أعطه دية أبيه " فقلت  :  هل لأمي فيها حق ؟ قال : " نعم " ، وكانت ديته مائة من الإبل  . 

 وقد ساقه  البخاري  في التاريخ هكذا : قال قيس بن حفص    : أنا الفضيل بن سليمان النميري  قال : أنا عائذ بن ربيعة بن قيس النميري  قال : حدثني قرة بن دعموص  ، قال : أتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنا وعمي - إلى آخر الحديث باللفظ الذي ذكرنا - وسكت عليه  البخاري  رحمه الله ، ورجال إسناده صالحون للاحتجاج ، إلا عائذ بن ربيعة بن قيس النميري  فلم نر من جرحه ولا من عدله . 

 وذكر له  البخاري  في تاريخه ،  وابن أبي حاتم  في الجرح والتعديل ترجمة ، وذكرا أنه سمع قرة بن دعموص  ، ولم يذكرا فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا . 

 وظاهر هذه الأدلة يقتضي أن دية المقتول تقسم كسائر تركته على فرائض الله ،   وهو الظاهر ; سواء كان القتل عمدا أو خطأ ، ولا يخلو ذلك من خلاف . 

 وروي عن علي  رضي الله عنه أنها ميراث كقول الجمهور ، وعنه رواية أخرى : أن   [ ص: 120 ] الدية لا يرثها إلا العصبة الذين يعقلون عنه ، وكان هذا هو رأي عمر  ، وقد رجع عنه لما أخبره الضحاك  بأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إياه : أن يورث زوجة أشيم  المذكور من دية زوجها . 

 وقال  أبو ثور    : هي ميراث ، ولكنها لا تقضي منها ديونه ، ولا تنفذ منها وصاياه . وعن أحمد  رواية بذلك . 

 قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وقد ذكر الخرقي  فيمن أوصى بثلث ماله لرجل فقتل وأخذت ديته ; فللموصى له بالثلث ثلث الدية ، في إحدى الروايتين . 

 والأخرى : ليس لمن أوصى له بالثلث من الدية شيء . 

 ومبنى هذا : على أن الدية ملك للميت ، أو على ملك الورثة ابتداء ، وفيه   روايتان : إحداهما أنها تحدث على ملك الميت ، لأنها بدل نفسه ، فيكون بدلها   له كدية أطرافه المقطوعة منه في الحياة ، ولأنه لو أسقطها عن القاتل بعد   جرحه إياه كان صحيحا وليس له إسقاط حق الورثة ، ولأنها مال موروث فأشبهت   سائر أمواله . والأخرى أنها تحدث على ملك الورثة ابتداء ; لأنها إنما تستحق   بعد الموت وبالموت تزول أملاك الميت الثابتة له ، ويخرج عن أن يكون أهلا   لذلك ، وإنما يثبت الملك لورثته ابتداء ، ولا أعلم خلافا في أن الميت يجهز   منها . اه محل الغرض من كلام ابن قدامة رحمه الله . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : أظهر القولين عندي : أنه يقرر ملك الميت لديته   عند موته فتورث كسائر أملاكه ; لتصريح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للضحاك في   الحديث المذكور بتوريث امرأة أشيم الضبابي  من ديته ، والميراث لا يطلق شرعا إلا على ما كان مملوكا للميت ، والله تعالى أعلم . 
المسألة السادسة : اختلف العلماء في تعيين ولي المقتول الذي جعل الله له هذا السلطان المذكور في هذه الآية الكريمة في قوله : ومن قتل مظلوما فقد جعلنا لوليه سلطانا الآية [ 17 \ 33 ] . 

 فذهب جماعة من أهل العلم إلى أن المراد بالولي في الآية : الورثة من ذوي   الأنساب والأسباب ، والرجال والنساء ، والصغار والكبار ; فإن عفا من له ذلك   منهم صح عفوه وسقط به القصاص ، وتعينت الدية لمن لم يعف . 

 وهذا مذهب الإمام  أحمد بن حنبل  ، والإمام أبي حنيفة  والإمام  الشافعي  رحمهم الله تعالى . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (207)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(24)
صـ 121 إلى صـ 125
**
*
*
 وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : هذا قول أكثر أهل العلم ; منهم عطاء  ، والنخعي  ، والحكم  ، وحماد  ،  والثوري  ، وأبو حنيفة  ،  والشافعي  ، وروي معنى ذلك عن عمر  ،  وطاوس  ،  والشعبي  ، وقال الحسن  ، وقتادة  ،  والزهري  ،  وابن شبرمة  ، والليث  ،  والأوزاعي    : ليس للنساء عفو ; أي : فهن لا يدخلن عندهم في اسم الولي الذي له السلطان في الآية . 

 ثم قال  ابن قدامة    : والمشهور عن مالك  أنه موروث للعصبات خاصة ، وهو وجه لأصحاب  الشافعي    . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : مذهب مالك  في   هذه المسألة فيه تفصيل : فالولي الذي له السلطان المذكور في الآية الذي هو   استيفاء القصاص أو العفو عنده هو أقرب الورثة العصبة الذكور ، والجد   والإخوة في ذلك سواء . وهذا هو معنى قول خليل  في مختصره : 
**والاستيفاء للعاصب كالولاء ، إلا الجد والأخوة فسيان* *اه . 

 وليس للزوجين عنده حق في القصاص ولا العفو ، وكذلك النساء غير الوارثات : كالعمات ، وبنات الإخوة ، وبنات العم . 

 أما النساء الوارثات : كالبنات ، والأخوات ، والأمهات فلهن القصاص ، وهذا   فيما إذا لم يوجد عاصب مساو لهن في الدرجة ، وهذا هو معنى قول خليل  في مختصره : 
**وللنساء إن ورثن ولم يساوهن عاصب* *

 فمفهوم قوله : " إن ورثن " أن غير الوارثات لا حق لهن ، وهو كذلك . 

 ومفهوم قوله : " ولم يساوهن عاصب " أنهن إن ساواهن عاصب : كبنين ، وبنات ،   وإخوة وأخوات ، فلا كلام للإناث مع الذكور . وأما إن كان معهن عاصب غير   مساو لهن : كبنات ، وإخوة ; فثالث الأقوال هو مذهب المدونة : أن لكل منهما   القصاص ولا يصح العفو عنه إلا باجتماع الجميع ; أعني ولو عفا بعض هؤلاء ،   وبعض هؤلاء . وهذا هو معنى قول خليل  في مختصره : 
**ولكل القتل ولا عفو إلا باجتماعهم* *  ; يعني : ولو بعض هؤلاء وبعض هؤلاء . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : الذي يقتضي الدليل رجحانه عندي في هذه المسألة :   أن الولي في هذه الآية هم الورثة ذكورا كانوا أو إناثا ، ولا مانع من   إطلاق الولي على الأنثى ; لأن المراد جنس الولي الشامل لكل من انعقد بينه   وبين غيره سبب يجعل كلا منهما يوالي   [ ص: 122 ] الآخر ; كقوله تعالى : والمؤمنون والمؤمنات بعضهم أولياء بعض   [ 9 \ 71 ] ، وقوله : وأولو الأرحام بعضهم أولى ببعض الآية [ 8 \ 75 ] . 

 والدليل على شمول الولي في الآية للوارثات من النساء ولو بالزوجية الحديث الوارد بذلك ، قال أبو داود  في سننه : ( باب عفو النساء عن الدم ) : حدثنا  داود بن رشيد  ، ثنا الوليد  عن الأزواعي    : أنه سمع حصنا  ، أنه سمع أبا سلمة  يخبر عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها ، عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " على المقتتلين أن ينحجزوا الأول فالأول ، وإن كانت امرأة   " . 

 قال أبو داود    : بلغني أن عفو النساء في القتل جائز إذا كانت إحدى الأولياء ، وبلغني عن أبي عبيدة  في قوله : " ينحجزوا " يكفوا عن القود . 

 وقال  النسائي  رحمه الله في سننه : أخبرنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم  ، قال : حدثنا الوليد بن الأوزاعي  ، قال : حدثني حصن  ، قال : حدثني أبو سلمة    ( ح ) . وأنبأنا  الحسين بن حريث  ، قال : حدثنا الوليد  ، قال : حدثنا  الأوزاعي  ، قال : حدثني حصين    : أنه سمع أبا سلمة  يحدث عن عائشة  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " وعلى المقتتلين أن ينحجزوا الأول فالأول ، وإن كانت امرأة   " اه . 

 وهذا الإسناد مقارب ; لأن رجاله صالحون للاحتجاج ، إلا حصنا  المذكور فيه ففيه كلام . 

 فطبقته الأولى عند أبي داود    : هي  داود بن رشيد الهاشمي مولاهم الخوارزمي  نزيل بغداد  ، وهو ثقة . وعند  النسائي   حسين بن حريث  ، وإسحاق بن إبراهيم  ،  وحسين بن حريث الخزاعي مولاهم أبو عمار المروزي  ثقة . 

 والطبقة الثانية عندهما : هي  الوليد بن مسلم القرشي مولاهم أبو العباس الدمشقي  ثقة ، لكنه كثير التدليس والتسوية ، وهو من رجال  البخاري  ومسلم  وباقي الجماعة . 

 والطبقة الثالثة عندهما : هي الإمام الأوزاعي وهو عبد الرحمن بن عمرو بن أبي عمرو أبو [ عمرو ] الأوزاعي  ، وهو الإمام الفقيه المشهور ، ثقة جليل . 

 والطبقة الرابعة عندهما : هي حصن المذكور وهو ابن عبد الرحمن ، أو ابن محصن التراغمي أبو حذيفة الدمشقي  ، قال فيه ابن حجر  في " التقريب " : مقبول . وقال فيه في " تهذيب التهذيب " : قال  الدارقطني  شيخ يعتبر به ، له عند أبي داود   والنسائي  حديث   [ ص: 123 ] واحد " على المقتتلين أن ينحجزوا الأول فالأول وإن كانت امرأة   " ، قلت : وذكره  ابن حبان  في الثقات . وقال  ابن القطان    : لا يعرف حاله ( ا ه ) وتوثيق  ابن حبان  له لم يعارضه شيء مانع من قبوله ; لأن من اطلع على أنه ثقة حفظ ما لم يحفظه مدع أنه مجهول لا يعرف حاله . وذكر ابن حجر  في " تهذيب التهذيب " عن أبي حاتم   ويعقوب بن سفيان  أنهما قالا : لا نعلم أحدا روى عنه غير  الأوزاعي    . 

 والطبقة الخامسة عندهما :  أبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف  رضي الله عنه ، وهو ثقة مشهور . 

 والطبقة السادسة عندهما : عائشة  رضي الله عنها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقد رأيت أن  ابن حبان  رحمه الله ذكر حصنا  المذكور في الثقات ، وأن بقية طبقات السند كلها صالح للاحتجاج ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
تنبيه 

 إذا كان بعض أولياء الدم صغيرا ، أو مجنونا ، أو غائبا     ; فهل للبالغ الحاضر العاقل : القصاص قبل قدوم الغائب ، وبلوغ الصغير ،   وإفاقة المجنون ؟ أو يجب انتظار قدوم الغائب ، وبلوغ الصغير . . ! إلخ . 

 فإن عفا الغائب بعد قدومه ، أو الصغير بعد بلوغه مثلا سقط القصاص ووجبت الدية ; في ذلك خلاف مشهور بين أهل العلم . 

 فذهب جماعة من أهل العلم إلى أنه لا بد من انتظار بلوغ الصغير ، وقدوم الغائب ، وإفاقة المجنون . 

 وهذا هو ظاهر مذهب الإمام أحمد  ، قال  ابن قدامة    : وبهذا قال ابن شبرمة  ،  والشافعي  ، وأبو يوسف  ، وإسحاق  ، ويروى عن  عمر بن عبد العزيز  رحمه الله ، وعن أحمد  رواية أخرى للكبار العقلاء استيفاؤه ; وبه قال حماد  ، ومالك  ،  والأوزاعي  ، والليث  ، وأبو حنيفة  اه محل الغرض من كلام صاحب المغني . 

 وذكر صاحب المغني أيضا : أنه لا يعلم خلافا في وجوب انتظار قدوم الغائب ، ومنه استبداد الحاضر دونه . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : إن كانت الغيبة قريبة فهو كما قال ، وإن كانت بعيدة ففيه   [ ص: 124 ] خلاف معروف عند المالكية ، وظاهر المدونة الانتظار ولو بعدت غيبته . 

 وقال بعض علماء المالكية ، منهم  سحنون    : لا ينتظر بعيد الغيبة ، وعليه درج خليل بن إسحاق  في مختصره في مذهب مالك  ، الذي قال في ترجمته مبينا لما به الفتوى بقوله : وانتظر غائبا لم تبعد غيبته ، لا مطبقا وصغيرا لم يتوقف الثبوت عليه . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في  " المغني " ما نصه :  والدليل على أن للصغير والمجنون فيه حقا أربعة أمور :  أحدها أنه لو كان  منفردا لاستحقه ; ولو نافاه الصغر مع غيره لنافاه منفردا  كولاية النكاح .  والثاني : أنه لو بلغ لاستحق ، ولو لم يكن مستحقا عند  الموت لم يكن مستحقا  بعده ; كالرقيق إذا عتق بعد موت أبيه . والثالث : أنه  لو صار الأمر إلى  المال لاستحق ، ولو لم يكن مستحقا للقصاص لما استحق بدله  كالأجنبي .  والرابع : أنه لو مات الصغير لاستحقه ورثته ، ولو لم يكن حقا لم  يرثه  كسائر ما لم يستحقه . 

 واحتج من قال : إنه لا يلزم انتظار بلوغ الصبي ، ولا إفاقة المجنون المطبق بأمرين : 

 أحدهما : أن القصاص حق من حقوق القاصر ، إلا أنه لما كان عاجزا عن النظر   لنفسه كان غيره يتولى النظر في ذلك كسائر حقوقه ، فإن النظر فيها لغيره ،   ولا ينتظر بلوغه في جميع التصرف بالمصلحة في جميع حقوقه ، وأولى من ينوب   عنه في القصاص الورثة المشاركون له فيه . وهذا لا يرد عليه شيء من الأمور   الأربعة التي ذكرها صاحب المغني ; لأنه يقال فيه بموجبها فيقال فيه : هو   مستحق لكنه قاصر في الحال ، فيعمل غيره بالمصلحة في حقه في القصاص كسائر   حقوقه ; ولا سيما شريكه الذي يتضرر بتعطيل حقه في القصاص إلى زمن بعيد . 

 الأمر الثاني : أن الحسن بن علي  رضي الله عنه قتل عبد الرحمن بن ملجم المرادي  قصاصا بقتله عليا  رضي الله عنه ، وبعض أولاد علي  إذ ذاك صغار ، ولم ينتظر بقتله بلوغهم ، ولم ينكر عليه ذلك أحد من الصحابة ولا غيرهم ، وقد فعل ذلك بأمر علي  رضي الله عنه كما هو مشهور في كتب التاريخ ، ولو كان انتظار بلوغ الصغير واجبا لانتظره . 

 وأجيب عن هذا من قبل المخالفين بجوابين : أحدهما أن ابن ملجم  كافر ; لأنه مستحل دم علي  ، ومن استحل دم مثل علي  رضي   الله عنه فهو كافر ، وإذا كان كافرا فلا حجة في قتله . الثاني : أنه ساع   في الأرض بالفساد ، فهو محارب ، والمحارب إذا قتل وجب قتله على كل حال ولو   عفا أولياء الدم ; كما قدمناه في سورة " المائدة " وإذن فلا   [ ص: 125 ] داعي للانتظار . 

 قال : البيهقي  في السنن الكبرى ما نصه : قال بعض أصحابنا : إنما استبد الحسن بن علي  رضي الله عنهما بقتله قبل بلوغ الصغار من ولد علي  رضي الله عنه ; لأنه قتله حدا لكفره لا قصاصا . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : فأما ابن ملجم  فقد قيل إنه قتله بكفره ; لأنه قتل عليا  مستحلا   لدمه ، معتقدا كفره ، متقربا بذلك إلى الله تعالى ، وقيل : قتله لسعيه في   الأرض بالفساد وإظهار السلاح ، فيكون كقاطع الطريق إذا قتل ، وقتله متحتم  ،  وهو إلى الإمام ، والحسن  هو  الإمام ،  ولذلك لم ينتظر الغائبين من الورثة ، ولا خلاف بيننا في وجوب  انتظارهم ،  وإن قدر أنه قتله قصاصا فقد اتفقنا على خلافه ، فكيف يحتج به  بعضنا على  بعض . انتهى كلام صاحب المغني . 

 وقال ابن كثير  في تاريخه ما نصه : قال العلماء : ولم ينتظر بقتله بلوغ العباس بن علي    ; فإنه كان صغيرا يوم قتل أبوه . قالوا : لأنه كان قتل محاربة لا قصاصا ، والله أعلم اه . 

 واستدل القائلون بأن ابن ملجم  كافر بالحديث الذي رواه علي  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من   أشقى الأولين " ؟ قلت : عاقر الناقة . قال : " صدقت . فمن أشقى الآخرين "  ؟  قلت : لا علم لي يا رسول الله . قال : " الذي يضربك على هذا - وأشار  بيده  على يافوخه - فيخضب هذه من هذه - يعني لحيته - من دم رأسه " قال :  فكان  يقول : وددت أنه قد انبعث أشقاكم   " وقد ساق طرق هذا الحديث ابن كثير  رحمه الله في تاريخه ،  وابن عبد البر  في " الاستيعاب " وغيرهما . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : الذي عليه أهل التاريخ والأخبار - والله تعالى أعلم - أن قتل ابن ملجم  كان قصاصا لقتله عليا  رضي الله عنه ، لا لكفر ولا حرابة ، وعلي  رضي الله عنه لم يحكم بكفر الخوارج  ، ولما سئل عنهم قال : من الكفر فروا ، فقد ذكر المؤرخون أن عليا  رضي الله عنه أمرهم أن يحبسوا ابن ملجم  ويحسنوا إساره ، وأنه إن مات قتلوه به قصاصا ، وإن حيي فهو ولي دمه ; كما ذكره  ابن جرير  ،  وابن الأثير  ، وابن كثير  وغيرهم في تواريخهم . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (208)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(25)
صـ 126 إلى صـ 130
**
*
*
 وذكره البيهقي  في سننه ، وهو المعروف عند الإخباريين ، ولا شك أن ابن ملجم   [ ص: 126 ] متأول - قبحه الله - ولكنه تأويل بعيد فاسد ، مورد صاحبه النار ، ولما ضرب عليا  رضي الله عنه قال : الحكم لله يا علي  ، لا لك ولا لأصحابك ، ومراده أن رضاه بتحكيم الحكمين : أبي موسى  ،  وعمرو بن العاص  ، كفر بالله ; لأن الحكم لله وحده ; لقوله : إن الحكم إلا لله   [ 6 \ 57 - 12 \ 40 ] . 

 ولما أراد أولاد علي  رضي الله عنه أن يتشفوا منه فقطعت يداه ورجلاه لم يجزع ، ولا فتر عن الذكر ، ثم كحلت عيناه وهو في ذلك يذكر الله ، وقرأ سورة : اقرأ باسم ربك     [ 96 \ 1 ] إلى آخرها ، وإن عينيه لتسيلان على خديه ، ثم حاولوا لسانه   ليقطعوه فجزع من ذلك جزعا شديدا ، فقيل له في ذلك ؟ فقال : إني أخاف أن   أمكث فواقا لا أذكر الله ( ا ه ) ذكره ابن كثير  وغيره . 

 ولأجل هذا قال  عمران بن حطان السدوسي  يمدح ابن ملجم    - قبحه الله - في قتله أمير المؤمنين عليا  رضي الله عنه : 


**يا ضربة من تقي ما أراد بها إلا ليبلغ من ذي العرش رضوانا     إني لأذكره يوما فأحسبه 
أوفى البرية عند الله ميزانا* 
*

 وجزى الله خيرا الشاعر الذي يقول في الرد عليه : 


**قل لابن ملجم  والأقدار غالبة     هدمت ويلك للإسلام أركانا 
قتلت أفضل من يمشي على قدم     وأول الناس إسلاما وإيمانا 
وأعلم الناس بالقرآن ثم بما     سن الرسول لنا شرعا وتبيانا 
صهر النبي ومولاه وناصره     أضحت مناقبه نورا وبرهانا 
وكان منه على رغم الحسود له     مكان هارون  من موسى بن عمرانا  


ذكرت قاتله والدمع منحدر     فقلت سبحان رب العرش سبحانا 
إني لأحسبه ما كان من بشر     يخشى المعاد ولكن كان شيطانا 
أشقى مراد إذا عدت قبائلها     وأخسر الناس عند الله ميزانا 
كعاقر الناقة الأولى التي جلبت     على ثمود  بأرض الحجر  خسرانا 
قد كان يخبرهم أن سوف يخضبها     قبل المنية أزمانا فأزمانا 
فلا عفا الله عنه ما تحمله     ولا سقى قبر  عمران بن حطانا  
لقوله في شقي ظل مجترما     ونال ما ناله ظلما وعدوانا 


 [ ص: 127 ]   " يا ضربة من تقي ما أراد بها     إلا ليبلغ من ذي العرش رضوانا 
  " 

بل ضربة من غوي أوردته لظى     فسوف يلقى بها الرحمن غضبانا 
كأنه لم يرد قصدا بضربته     إلا ليصلى عذاب الخلد نيرانا 
**

 وبما ذكرنا تعلم أن قتل الحسن بن علي  رضوان الله عنه لابن ملجم  قبل بلوغ الصغار من أولاد علي يقوي حجة من قال بعدم انتظار بلوغ الصغير . 

 وحجة من قال أيضا بكفره قوية ; للحديث الدال على أنه أشقى الآخرين ، مقرونا بقاتل ناقة صالح  المذكور في قوله : إذ انبعث أشقاها ، وذلك يدل على كفره ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة السابعة : اعلم أن هذا القتل ظلما ، الذي جعل الله بسببه هذا   السلطان والنصر المذكورين في هذه الآية الكريمة ، التي هي قوله تعالى : ومن قتل مظلوما فقد جعلنا لوليه سلطانا الآية [ 17 \ 33 ] ، يثبت بواحد من ثلاثة أشياء : اثنان منها متفق عليهما ، وواحد مختلف فيه . 

 أما الاثنان المتفق على ثبوته بهما : فهما الإقرار بالقتل ، والبينة الشاهدة عليه . 

 وأما الثالث المختلف فيه : فهو أيمان القسامة مع وجود اللوث ، وهذه أدلة ذلك كله . 

 أما الإقرار بالقتل : فقد دلت أدلة على لزوم السلطان المذكور في الآية الكريمة به . قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : " باب إذا أقر بالقتل مرة قتل به " حدثني إسحاق  ، أخبرنا حبان  ، حدثنا همام  ، حدثنا قتادة  ، حدثنا  أنس بن مالك    : أن   يهوديا رض رأس جارية بين حجرين ، فقيل لها : من فعل بك هذا ؟ أفلان ؟   أفلان ؟ حتى سمي اليهودي . فأومأت برأسها ، فجيء باليهودي فاعترف ، فأمر به   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فرض رأسه بالحجارة ، وقد قال همام    : بحجرين . 

 وقد قال  البخاري  أيضا : ( باب سؤال القاتل حتى يقر ) ، ثم ساق حديث أنس  هذا   ، وقال فيه : فلم يزل به حتى أقر فرض رأسه بالحجارة ، وهو دليل صحيح واضح   على لزوم السلطان المذكور في الآية الكريمة بإقرار القاتل ، وحديث أنس  هذا أخرجه أيضا مسلم  ، وأصحاب السنن ، والإمام أحمد    . 

 ومن الأدلة الدالة على ذلك ما رواه مسلم  في صحيحه : حدثنا عبيد الله بن معاذ   [ ص: 128 ] العنبري  ، حدثنا أبي ، حدثنا أبو يونس  عن  سماك بن حرب    : أن علقمة بن وائل  حدثه أن أباه حدثه ، قال : إني   لقاعد مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ جاء رجل يقود آخر بنسعة ، فقال :  يا  رسول الله ، هذا قتل أخي . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "  أقتلته "  ؟ فقال : إنه لو لم يعترف أقمت عليه البينة . قال : نعم قتلته .  قال : "  كيف قتلته ؟ " قال : كنت أنا وهو نختبط من شجرة ، فسبني فأغضبني  فضربته  بالفأس على قرنه فقتلته ، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " هل  لك من  شيء تؤديه عن نفسك " ؟ قال : ما لي مال إلا كسائي وفأسي . قال : "  فترى  قومك يشترونك " قال : أنا أهون على قومي من ذاك . فرمى إليه بنسعته ،  وقال :  " دونك صاحبك  . . " الحديث . وفيه الدلالة الواضحة على ثبوت السلطان المذكور في الآية الكريمة بالإقرار . 

 ومن الأدلة على ذلك إجماع المسلمين عليه ، وسيأتي إن شاء الله إيضاح إلزام الإنسان ما أقر به على نفسه في سورة " القيامة " . 
وأما البينة الشاهدة بالقتل عمدا عدوانا   : فقد دل الدليل أيضا على ثبوت السلطان المذكور في الآية الكريمة بها ، قال أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا الحسن بن علي بن راشد  ، أخبرنا هشيم  ، عن أبي حيان التيمي  ، ثنا عباية بن رفاعة  ، عن  رافع بن خديج  ، قال : أصبح رجل من الأنصار  مقتولا بخيبر      ; فانطلق أولياؤه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكروا ذلك له ، فقال : "   لكم شاهدان يشهدان على قتل صاحبكم " ؟ قالوا : يا رسول الله ، لم يكن ثم   أحد من المسلمين ، وإنما هم يهود ، وقد يجترئون على أعظم من هذا ، قال : "   فاختاروا منهم خمسين ، فاستحلفوهم فأبوا . فوداه النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم  من عنده اه " . 

 فقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث : " لكم شاهدان على قتل صاحبكم   " ، فيه دليل واضح على ثبوت السلطان المذكور في الآية بشهادة شاهدين على القتل . 

 وهذا الحديث سكت عليه أبو داود  ، والمنذري  ، ومعلوم أن رجال هذا الإسناد كلهم رجال الصحيح ، إلا الحسن بن علي بن راشد  وقد وثق . وقال فيه ابن حجر  في " التقريب " : صدوق رمي بشيء من التدليس . 

 وقال  النسائي  في سننه : أخبرنا محمد بن معمر  ، قال : حدثنا  روح بن عبادة  ، قال : حدثنا عبيد الله بن الأخنس  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده : أن ابن محيصة الأصغر  أصبح قتيلا على أبواب خيبر      ; فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أقم شاهدين على من قتله أدفعه   إليكم برمته " ، قال : يا رسول الله ، ومن أين أصيب شاهدين ، وإنما أصبح   قتيلا   [ ص: 129 ] على أبوابهم ،  قال : "  فتحلف خمسين قسامة " ، قال : يا رسول الله ، وكيف أحلف على ما لا  أعلم .  فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فتستحلف منهم خمسين قسامة " ،  فقال  : يا رسول الله ، كيف نستحلفهم وهم اليهود  ، فقسم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ديته عليهم وأعانهم بنصفها   . اهـ . 

 فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث : " أقم شاهدين على من قتله أدفعه إليكم برمته   " دليل واضح على ثبوت السلطان المذكور في الآية الكريمة بشهادة شاهدين ، وأقل درجات هذا الحديث الحسن ، وقال فيه ابن حجر  في " الفتح " : هذا السند صحيح حسن . 

 ومن الأدلة الدالة على ذلك إجماع المسلمين على ثبوت القصاص بشهادة عدلين على القتل عمدا عدوانا . 

 وقد قدمنا قول من قال من العلماء : إن أخبار الآحاد تعتضد بموافقة الإجماع   لها حتى تصير قطعية كالمتواتر ، لاعتضادها بالمعصوم وهو إجماع المسلمين .  

 وأكثر أهل الأصول يقولون : إن اعتضاد خبر الآحاد بالإجماع لا يصيره قطعيا ،   وإليه الإشارة بقول صاحب مراقي السعود في مبحث أخبار الآحاد : 


**ولا يفيد القطع ما يوافق ال إجماع والبعض بقطع ينطق     وبعضهم يفيد حيث عولا 
عليه وأنفه إذا ما قد خلا     مع دواعي رده من مبطل 
كما يدل لخلافة علي * *

 وقوله : وأنفه إذا ما قد خلا . . إلخ ; مسألة أخرى غير التي نحن بصددها ، وإنما ذكرناها لارتباط بعض الأبيات ببعض . 
وأما أيمان القسامة مع وجود اللوث ، فقد قال بعض أهل العلم بوجوب القصاص بها ، وخالف في ذلك بعضهم . 

 فممن قال بوجوب القود بالقسامة : مالك  وأصحابه ، وأحمد  ، وهو أحد قولي  الشافعي  ، وروي عن ابن الزبير  ،  وعمر بن عبد العزيز  ، والظاهر أن  عمر بن عبد العزيز  رجع عنه . 

 وبه قال  أبو ثور  ، وابن المنذر  ، وهو قول  الزهري  ، وربيعة  ، وأبي الزناد  ، والليث  ،  والأوزاعي  ، وإسحاق  ، وداود    . 

 وقضى بالقتل بالقسامة  عبد الملك بن مروان  ، وأبوه مروان    ; وقال أبو الزناد    : قلنا   [ ص: 130 ] بها وأصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم متوافرون ، إني لأرى أنهم ألف رجل ، فما اختلف منهم اثنان   . 

 وقال ابن حجر    ( في فتح الباري ) : إنما نقل ذلك أبو الزناد  عن  خارجة بن زيد بن ثابت    ; كما أخرجه  سعيد بن منصور  والبيهقي  من رواية  عبد الرحمن بن أبي الزناد  عن أبيه ، وإلا فأبو الزناد  لا يثبت أنه رأى عشرين من الصحابة فضلا عن ألف . 

 وممن قال بأن القسامة تجب بها الدية ولا يجب بها القود :  الشافعي  في أصح قوليه ، وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة  ، وروي عن أبي بكر  وعمر   وابن عباس  ومعاوية  رضي الله عنهم . وهو مروي عن  الحسن البصري  ،  والشعبي  ، والنخعي  ،  وعثمان البتي  ،  والحسن بن صالح  ، وغيرهم . وعن معاوية    : القتل بها أيضا . 

 وذهبت جماعة أخرى إلى أن القسامة لا يثبت بها حكم من قصاص ولا دية ، وهذا مذهب  الحكم بن عتيبة  ، وأبي قلابة  ،  وسالم بن عبد الله  ،  وسليمان بن يسار  ، وقتادة  ،  ومسلم بن خالد  ، وإبراهيم بن علية  ، وإليه ينحو  البخاري  ، وروي عن  عمر بن عبد العزيز  باختلاف عنه . 

 وروي عن  عبد الملك بن مروان  أنه ندم على قتله رجلا بالقسامة ، ومحا أسماء الذين حلفوا أيمانهم من الديوان ، وسيرهم إلى الشام  ، قاله  البخاري  في صحيحه . 
فإذا عرفت أقوال أهل العلم في القسامة فدونك أدلتهم على أقوالهم في هذه المسألة : 

 أما الذين قالوا بالقصاص بالقسامة فاستدلوا على ذلك بما ثبت في بعض روايات حديث سهل بن أبي حثمة  في صحيح مسلم  وغيره : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في قتل عبد الله بن سهل الأنصاري  بخيبر  ، مخاطبا لأولياء المقتول : " يقسم خمسون منكم على رجل منهم فيدفع برمته   . . " الحديث . فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث الثابت في صحيح مسلم  وغيره " فيدفع برمته   " معناه : أنه يسلم لهم ليقتلوه بصاحبهم . وهو نص صحيح صريح في القود بالقسامة . 

 ومن أدلتهم على ذلك حديث  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده عند  النسائي  الذي قدمناه قريبا ، وقد قدمنا عن ابن حجر  أنه قال فيه : صحيح حسن . فقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه : " أقم شاهدين على من قتله أدفعه إليكم برمته   " صريح أيضا في القود بالقسامة . وادعاء أن معنى دفعه إليهم برمته : أي ليأخذوا منه الدية ، بعيد جدا كما ترى . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (209)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(26)
صـ 131 إلى صـ 135
**
*
*

 ومن أدلتهم ما ثبت في رواية متفق عليها في حديث سهل  المذكور : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لأولياء المقتول : " تحلفون خمسين يمينا وتستحقون قاتلكم . أو : صاحبكم     . . " الحديث ، قالوا : فعلى أن الرواية " قاتلكم " فهي صريح في القود   بالقسامة . وعلى أنها " صاحبكم " فهي محتملة لذلك احتمالا قويا . وأجيب من   جهة المخالف بأن هذه الرواية لا يصح الاحتجاج بها للشك في اللفظ الذي قاله   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . ولو فرضنا أن لفظ الحديث في نفس الأمر "   صاحبكم " لاحتمل أن يكون المراد به المقتول ، وأن المعنى : تستحقون ديته .   والاحتمال المساوي يبطل الاستدلال كما هو معروف في الأصول ; لأن مساواة   الاحتمالين يصير بها اللفظ مجملا ، والمجمل يجب التوقف عنه حتى يرد دليل   مبين للمراد منه . 

 ومن أدلتهم ما جاء في رواية عند الإمام أحمد    : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " تسمون قاتلكم ثم تحلفون عليه خمسين يمينا ثم نسلمه   " . 

 ومن أدلتهم ما جاء في رواية عند مسلم  وغيره : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " أتحلفون وتستحقون دم صاحبكم   " قالوا : معنى " دم صاحبكم " قتل القاتل . 

 وأجيب من جهة المخالف باحتمال أن المراد " بدم صاحبكم " الدية ، وهو   احتمال قوي أيضا ; لأن العرب تطلق الدم على الدية ، ومنه قوله : 


**أكلت دما إن لم أرعك بضرة بعيدة مهوى القرط طيبة النشر* *

 ومن أدلتهم ما رواه أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا محمود بن خالد  وكثير بن عبيد  ، قالا : حدثنا الوليد    ( ح ) ، وحدثنا  محمد بن الصباح بن سفيان  ، أخبرنا الوليد  ، عن أبي عمرو  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " أنه قتل بالقسامة رجلا من بني نصر بن مالك  ببحرة الرغاة  على شط لية البحرة ، قال : القاتل والمقتول منهم ، وهذا لفظ محمود    : ببحرة  ، أقامه محمود  وحده على شط لية اهـ . وانقطاع سند هذا الحديث واضح في قوله : " عن  عمرو بن شعيب  عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " كما ترى . وقد ساق البيهقي  في السنن الكبرى حديث أبي داود  هذا ، وقال : هذا منقطع ، ثم قال : وروى أبو داود  أيضا في المراسيل عن  موسى بن إسماعيل  ، عن حماد  ، عن قتادة  ، وعامر الأحول  عن أبي المغيرة    : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " أقاد بالقسامة الطائف    " ، وهو أيضا منقطع . وروى البيهقي  في سننه عن أبي الزناد  قال : أخبرني  خارجة بن زيد بن ثابت  ، أن رجلا من الأنصار  قتل وهو سكران   [ ص:  132 ] رجلا  ضربه بشويق ، ولم يكن على ذلك بينة قاطعة إلا لطخ أو شبيه ذلك  ، وفي الناس  يومئذ من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ومن فقهاء  الناس ما لا  يحصى ، وما اختلف اثنان منهم أن يحلف ولاة المقتول ويقتلوا أو  يستحيوا ،  فحلفوا خمسين يمينا وقتلوا ، وكانوا يخبرون أن رسول الله صلى  الله عليه  وسلم قضى بالقسامة ، ويرونها للذي يأتي به من اللطخ أو الشبهة  أقوى مما  يأتي به خصمه ، ورأوا ذلك في الصهيبي حين قتله الحاطبيون وفي  غيره   .  ورواه ابن وهب  عن أبي الزناد  وزاد فيه : أن معاوية  كتب إلى  سعيد بن العاص    : إن كان ما ذكرنا له حقا أن يحلفنا على القاتل ثم يسلمه إلينا   . 

 وقال البيهقي  في سننه أيضا : أخبرنا أبو سعيد بن أبي عمرو  ، ثنا  أبو العباس الأصم  ، ثنا  بحر بن نصر  ، ثنا  عبد الله بن وهب  ، أخبرني  عبد الرحمن بن أبي الزناد    : أن  هشام بن عروة  أخبره : أن رجلا من آل حاطب بن أبي بلتعة  كانت بينه وبين رجل من آل صهيب  منازعة . . . فذكر الحديث في قتله ، قال : فركب يحيى بن عبد الرحمن بن حاطب  إلى  عبد الملك بن مروان  في ذلك ، فقضى بالقسامة على ستة نفر من آل حاطب  ، فثنى عليهم الأيمان ، فطلب آل حاطب  أن يحلفوا على اثنين ويقتلوهما ، فأبى عبد الملك  إلا أن يحلفوا على واحد فيقتلوه ، فحلفوا على الصهيبي فقتلوه   . قال هشام    : فلم ينكر ذلك عروة  ، ورأى أن قد أصيب فيه الحق ، وروينا فيه عن  الزهري  وربيعة    . 

 ويذكر عن  ابن أبي مليكة  عن  عمر بن عبد العزيز  وابن الزبير    : أنهما أقادا بالقسامة . 

 ويذكر عن  عمر بن عبد العزيز  أنه رجع عن ذلك ، وقال : إن وجد أصحابه بينة ، وإلا فلا تظلم الناس ، فإن هذا لا يقضى فيه إلى يوم القيامة . انتهى كلام البيهقي  رحمه الله . 

 هذه هي أدلة من أوجب القود بالقسامة . 

 وأما حجج من قال : لا يجب بها إلا الدية فمنها ما ثبت في بعض روايات حديث سهل  المذكور عند مسلم  وغيره : 

 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إما أن يدوا صاحبكم ، وإما أن يؤذنوا بحرب   " . 

 قال النووي  في شرح مسلم      : معناه إن ثبت القتل عليهم بقسامتكم ، فإما أن يدوا صاحبكم - أي :   يدفعوا إليكم ديته - وإما أن يعلمونا أنهم ممتنعون من التزام أحكامنا ،   فينتقض عهدهم ، ويصيرون حربا لنا . 

 وفيه دليل لمن يقول : الواجب بالقسامة الدية دون القصاص . اهـ كلام النووي  ،   [ ص: 133 ] رحمه الله . 

 ومنها ما ثبت في بعض روايات الحديث المذكور في صحيح  البخاري  وغيره : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " أفتستحقون الدية بأيمان خمسين منكم   " ، قالوا : هذه الرواية الثابتة في صحيح  البخاري  صريحة في أن المستحق بأيمان القسامة إنما هو الدية لا القصاص   . 

 ومن أدلتهم أيضا ما ذكره الحافظ ( في فتح الباري ) ، قال : وتمسك من قال : لا يجب فيها إلا الدية بما أخرجه الثوري  في جامعه ،  وابن أبي شيبة  ،  وسعيد بن منصور  بسند صحيح إلى  الشعبي  ، قال : وجد قتيل بين حيين من العرب ، فقال عمر    : قيسوا ما بينهما فأيهما وجدتموه إليه أقرب فأحلفوهم خمسين يمينا ، وأغرموهم الدية   . وأخرجه  الشافعي  عن  سفيان بن عيينة  ، عن منصور  ، عن  الشعبي    : أن عمر  كتب في قتيل وجد بين خيران ووداعة أن يقاس ما بين القريتين ; فإلى أيهما كان أقرب أخرج إليه منها خمسون رجلا حتى يوافوه في مكة  ، فأدخلهم الحجر فأحلفهم ، ثم قضى عليهم الدية ، فقال : " حقنت بأيمانكم دماءكم ، ولا يطل دم رجل مسلم   " . 

 قال  الشافعي    : إنما أخذه  الشعبي  عن  الحارث الأعور  ، والحارث  غير مقبول . انتهى . وله شاهد مرفوع من حديث أبي سعيد  عند أحمد    : أن قتيلا وجد بين حيين فأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " أن يقاس إلى أيهما أقرب فألقى ديته على الأقرب   " ، ولكن سنده ضعيف . 

 وقال عبد الرزاق  في مصنفه : قلت  لعبد الله بن عمر العمري    : أعلمت أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أقاد بالقسامة ؟ قال : لا . قلت : فأبو بكر  ؟ قال : لا . قلت : فعمر  ؟ قال : لا . قلت : فلم تجترئون عليها ؟ فسكت . 

 وأخرج البيهقي  من طريق  القاسم بن عبد الرحمن    : أن عمر  قال في القسامة : توجب العقل ولا تسقط الدم   . انتهى كلام ابن حجر  رحمه الله . 

 فهذه هي أدلة من قال : إن القسامة توجب الدية ولا توجب القصاص . 

 وأما حجة من قال : إن القسامة لا يلزم بها حكم ، فهي أن الذين يحلفون   أيمان القسامة إنما يحلفون على شيء لم يحضروه ، ولم يعلموا أحق هو أم باطل ،   وحلف الإنسان على شيء لم يره دليل على أنه كاذب . 

 قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : حدثنا  قتيبة بن سعيد  ، حدثنا أبو بشر إسماعيل بن إبراهيم الأسدي  ، حدثنا  الحجاج بن أبي عثمان  ، حدثنا أبو رجاء من آل أبي قلابة  ، حدثني أبو   [ ص: 134 ] قلابة    : أن  عمر بن عبد العزيز  أبرز   سريره يوما للناس ، ثم أذن لهم فدخلوا ، فقال : ما تقولون في القسامة ؟   قالوا : نقول القسامة القود بها حق ، وقد أقادت بها الخلفاء . قال لي : ما   تقول يا أبا قلابة  ؟ ونصبني للناس . فقلت : يا أمير المؤمنين ، عندك رءوس الأجناد وأشراف العرب ، أرأيت لو أن خمسين منهم شهدوا على رجل محصن بدمشق  أنه   قد زنى لم يروه ، أكنت ترجمه ؟ قال : لا . قلت : أرأيت لو أن خمسين منهم   شهدوا على رجل بحمص أنه سرق ، أكنت تقطعه ولم يروه ؟ قال : لا . قلت :   فوالله ما قتل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحدا قط إلا في إحدى ثلاث خصال   : رجل قتل بجريرة نفسه فقتل ، أو رجل زنى بعد إحصان ، أو رجل حارب الله   ورسوله وارتد عن الإسلام   . . . إلى آخر حديثه . 

 ومراد أبي قلابة  واضح ، وهو أنه كيف يقتل بأيمان قوم يحلفون على شيء لم يروه ولم يحضروه . 

 هذا هو حاصل كلام أهل العلم في القود بالقسامة ، وهذه حججهم . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : أظهر الأقوال عندي دليلا - القود بالقسامة ; لأن   الرواية الصحيحة التي قدمنا فيها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إنهم إن حلفوا أيمان القسامة دفع القاتل برمته إليهم     " ، وهذا معناه القتل بالقسامة كما لا يخفى . ولم يثبت ما يعارض هذا .   والقسامة أصل وردت به السنة ، فلا يصح قياسه على غيره من رجم أو قطع ، كما   ذهب إليه  أبو قلابة  في  كلامه المار آنفا ;  لأن القسامة أصل من أصول الشرع مستقل بنفسه ، شرع  لحياة الناس وردع  المعتدين ، ولم تمكن فيه أولياء المقتول من أيمان القسامة  إلا مع حصول لوث  يغلب على الظن به صدقهم في ذلك . 
تنبيه 

 اعلم أن رواية سعيد بن عبيد  ، عن  بشير بن يسار  ، عن سهل بن أبي حثمة  التي فيها : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " لما سأل أولياء المقتول هل لهم بينة " وأخبروه بأنهم ليس لهم بينة ، قال : " يحلفون   " يعني اليهود  المدعى عليهم ، وليس فيها ذكر حلف أولياء المقتول أصلا - لا دليل فيها لمن نفى القود بالقسامة ; لأن سعيد بن عبيد  وهم فيها ، فأسقط من السياق تبرئة المدعين باليمين ، لكونه لم يذكر في روايته رد اليمين . ورواه  يحيى بن سعيد  عن  بشير بن يسار  ،   فذكر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عرض الأيمان أولا على أولياء المقتول ،   فلما أبوا عرض عليهم رد الأيمان على المدعى عليهم . فاشتملت رواية  يحيى بن سعيد  على زيادة   [ ص: 135 ] من ثقة حافظ فوجب قبولها . وقد ذكر  البخاري  رحمه الله رواية سعيد بن عبيد    ( في باب القسامة ) وذكر رواية  يحيى بن سعيد      ( في باب الموادعة والمصالحة مع المشركين ) وفيها : " تحلفون وتستحقون   قاتلكم " أو صاحبكم . . . الحديث . والخطاب في قوله " تحلفون وتستحقون "   لأولياء المقتول . 

 وجزم بما ذكرنا من تقديم رواية  يحيى بن سعيد  المذكورة على رواية سعيد بن عبيد    - ابن حجر  في الفتح وغير واحد ، لأنها زيادة من ثقة حافظ لم يعارضها غيرها فيجب قبولها ; كما هو مقرر في علم الحديث وعلم الأصول . 

 وقال القرطبي  في تفسيره في الكلام على قوله تعالى : فقلنا اضربوه ببعضها الآية [ 2 \ 73 ] ، وقد أسند حديث سهل  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بدأ بالمدعين -  يحيى بن سعيد  ،  وابن عيينة  ،  وحماد بن زيد  ،  وعبد الوهاب الثقفي  ، وعيسى بن حماد  ،  وبشر بن المفضل  ، فهؤلاء سبعة . وإن كان أرسله مالك  ، فقد وصله جماعة الحفاظ ، وهو أصح من حديث سعيد بن عبيد    . 

 وقال مالك  رحمه الله ( في الموطأ ) بعد أن ساق رواية  يحيى بن سعيد  المذكورة   : الأمر المجتمع عليه عندنا ، والذي سمعته ممن أرضى في القسامة ، والذي   اجتمعت عليه الأئمة في القديم والحديث : أن يبدأ بالأيمان المدعون في   القسامة فيحلفون . اهـ محل الغرض منه . 

 واعلم أن العلماء أجمعوا على أن القسامة يشترط لها لوث ، ولكنهم اختلفوا في تعيين اللوث الذي تحلف معه أيمان القسامة ، فذهب مالك  رحمه الله إلى أنه أحد أمرين : 

 الأول : أن يقول المقتول : دمي عند فلان   . وهل يكفي شاهد واحد على قوله ذلك ، أو لا بد من اثنين ؟ خلاف عندهم . 

 والثاني : أن تشهد بذلك بينة لا يثبت بها القتل كاثنين غير عدلين . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (210)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(27)
صـ 136 إلى صـ 140
**
*
*
 قال مالك  في الموطأ :  الأمر المجتمع عليه  عندنا ، والذي سمعته ممن أرضى في القسامة ، والذي  اجتمعت عليه الأئمة في  القديم والحديث أن يبدأ بالأيمان المدعون في القسامة  فيحلفون ، وأن  القسامة لا تجب إلا بأحد أمرين : إما أن يقول المقتول دمي  عند فلان ، أو  يأتي ولاة الدم بلوث من بينة وإن لم تكن قاطعة على الذي يدعى  عليه الدم ،  فهذا يوجب القسامة لمدعي الدم على من ادعوه عليه ، ولا تجب  القسامة عندنا  إلا بأحد هذين   [ ص: 136 ] الوجهين . اهـ محل الغرض منه ، هكذا قال في الموطأ ، وستأتي زيادة عليه إن شاء الله . 

 واعلم أن كثيرا من أهل العلم أنكروا على مالك  رحمه الله إيجابه القسامة بقول المقتول : قتلني فلان . 

 قالوا : هذا قتل مؤمن بالأيمان على دعوى مجردة . 

 واحتج مالك  رحمه الله بأمرين : 

 الأول : أن المعروف من طبع الناس عند حضور الموت : الإنابة والتوبة والندم   على ما سلف من العمل السيئ ، وقد دلت على ذلك آيات قرآنية ; كقوله : وأنفقوا من ما رزقناكم من قبل أن يأتي أحدكم الموت فيقول رب لولا أخرتني إلى أجل قريب فأصدق وأكن من الصالحين   [ 63 \ 10 ] ، وقوله : حتى إذا حضر أحدهم الموت قال إني تبت الآن   [ 4 \ 18 ] ، وقوله : فلما رأوا بأسنا قالوا آمنا بالله وحده وكفرنا بما كنا به مشركين   [ 40 \ 84 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 فهذا معهود من طبع الإنسان ، ولا يعلم من عادته أن يدع قاتله ويعدل إلى غيره ، وما خرج عن هذا نادر في الناس لا حكم له . 

 الأمر الثاني : أن قصة قتيل بني إسرائيل  تدل على اعتبار قول المقتول : دمي عند فلان . 

 فقد استدل مالك  بقصة القتيل المذكور على صحة القول بالقسامة بقوله : قتلني فلان ، أو : دمي عند فلان ، في رواية ابن وهب  وابن القاسم    . 

 ورد المخالفون هذا الاستدلال بأن إحياء القتيل معجزة لنبي الله موسى  ، وقد أخبر الله تعالى أنه يحييه ، وذلك يتضمن الإخبار بقاتله خبرا جازما لا يدخله احتمال ، فافترقا .

 ورد  ابن العربي المالكي  هذا الاعتراض بأن المعجزة إنما كانت في إحياء المقتول ، فلما صار حيا كان كلامه كسائر كلام الناس كلهم في القبول والرد . 

 قال : وهذا فن دقيق من العلم لم يتفطن له إلا مالك  ، وليس في القرآن أنه إذا أخبر وجب صدقه ، فلعله أمرهم بالقسامة معه . اهـ كلام ابن العربي      . وهو غير ظاهر عندي ; لأن سياق القرآن يقتضي أن القتيل إذا ضرب ببعض   البقرة وحيي أخبرهم بقاتله ، فانقطع بذلك النزاع المذكور في قوله تعالى : وإذ قتلتم نفسا فادارأتم فيها     [ 2 \ 72 ] . فالغرض الأساسي من ذبح البقرة قطع النزاع بمعرفة القاتل   بإخبار المقتول إذا ضرب ببعضها فحيي ، والله تعالى أعلم . والشاهد العدل   لوث عند مالك  في رواية ابن القاسم  ، وروى أشهب  عن مالك    : أنه   [ ص: 137 ] يقسم مع الشاهد غير العدل ومع المرأة ، وروى ابن وهب    : أن شهادة النساء لوث . وذكر محمد  عن ابن القاسم    : أن شهادة المرأتين لوث ، دون شهادة المرأة الواحدة . 

 وقال القاضي  أبو بكر بن العربي    : اختلف في اللوث اختلافا كثيرا . ومشهور مذهب مالك    : أنه الشاهد العدل . وقال محمد    : هو أحب إلي ، قال : وأخذ به ابن القاسم  وابن عبد الحكم    . 

 وممن أوجب القسامة بقوله : دمي عند فلان :  الليث بن سعد  ، وروي عن  عبد الملك بن مروان    . 

 والذين قالوا بالقسامة بقول المقتول : دمي عند فلان ، منهم من يقول : يشترط في ذلك أن يكون به جراح ، ومنهم من أطلق . 

 والذي به الحكم وعليه العمل عند المالكية : أنه لا بد في ذلك من أثر جرح أو ضرب بالمقتول ، ولا يقبل قوله بدون وجود أثر الضرب . 

 واعلم أنه بقيت صورتان من صور القسامة عند مالك    . 

 الأولى : أن يشهد عدلان بالضرب ، ثم يعيش المضروب بعده أياما ، ثم يموت منه من غير تخلل إفاقة . وبه قال الليث  أيضا . 

 وقال  الشافعي    : يجب في هذه الصورة القصاص بتلك الشهادة على الضرب ، وهو مروي أيضا عن أبي حنيفة    . 

 الثانية : أن يوجد مقتول وعنده أو بالقرب منه من بيده آلة القتل ، وعليه أثر الدم مثلا ، ولا يوجد غيره فتشرع القسامة عند مالك    . وبه قال  الشافعي    . ويلحق بهذا أن تفترق جماعة عن قتيل ، وفي رواية عن مالك  في القتيل يوجد بين طائفتين مقتتلتين : أن القسامة على الطائفة التي ليس منها القتيل إن كان من إحدى الطائفتين . 

 أما إن كان من غيرهما فالقسامة عليهما ، والجمهور على أن القسامة عليهما معا مطلقا . قاله ابن حجر  في الفتح . 

 وأما اللوث الذي تجب به القسامة عند الإمام أبي حنيفة  ،   فهو أن يوجد قتيل في محلة أو قبيلة لم يدر قاتله ، فيحلف خمسون رجلا من   أهل تلك المحلة التي وجد بها القتيل يتخيرهم الولي : ما قتلناه ولا علمنا   له قاتلا ، ثم إذا حلفوا غرم أهل المحلة الدية ، ولا يحلف الولي ، وليس في   مذهب أبي حنيفة  رحمه الله قسامة إلا بهذه الصورة . 

 وممن قال بأن وجود القتيل بمحلة لوث يوجب القسامة :  الثوري   والأوزاعي    .   [ ص:  138 ] وشرط  هذا عند القائلين به إلا الحنفية : أن يوجد بالقتيل أثر .  وجمهور أهل  العلم على أن وجود القتيل بمحلة لا يوجب القسامة ، بل يكون  هدرا ; لأنه قد  يقتل ويلقى في المحلة لتلصق بهم التهمة ، وهذا ما لم  يكونوا أعداء للمقتول  ولم يخالطهم غيرهم وإلا وجبت القسامة ; كقصة اليهود  مع الأنصاري . 

 وأما  الشافعي  رحمه  الله ، فإن القسامة  تجب عنده بشهادة من لا يثبت القتل بشهادته ; كالواحد  أو جماعة غير عدول .  وكذلك تجب عنده بوجود المقتول يتشحط في دمه ، وعنده أو  بالقرب منه من بيده  آلة القتل وعليه أثر الدم مثلا ، ولا يوجد غيره ،  ويلحق به افتراق  الجماعة عن قتيل . 

 وقد قدمنا قول الجمهور في القتيل يوجد بين الطائفتين المقتتلتين ، والذي   يظهر لي أنه إن كان من إحدى الطائفتين المقتتلتين : أن القسامة فيه تكون   على الطائفة الأخرى دون طائفته التي هو منها ، وكذلك تجب عنده فيما كان   كقصة اليهودي مع الأنصاري . 

 وأما الإمام أحمد  ، فاللوث الذي تجب به القسامة عنده ، فيه روايتان . 

 الأولى : أن اللوث هو العداوة الظاهرة بين المقتول والمدعى عليه ، كنحو ما كان بين الأنصار  واليهود  ،   وما بين القبائل والأحياء وأهل القرى الذين بينهم الدماء والحروب ، وما   جرى مجرى ذلك . ولا يشترط عنده على الصحيح ألا يخالطهم غيرهم ، نص على ذلك   الإمام أحمد  في رواية مهنأ    . واشترط القاضي ألا يخالطهم غيرهم كمذهب  الشافعي    ; قاله في المغني . 

 والرواية الثانية عن أحمد  رحمه الله أن اللوث هو ما يغلب به على الظن صدق المدعي ، وذلك من وجوه : 

 أحدها : العداوة المذكورة . 

 والثاني : أن يتفرق جماعة عن قتيل فيكون ذلك لوثا في حق كل واحد منهم ،   فإن ادعى الولي على واحد فأنكر كونه مع الجماعة فالقول قوله مع يمينه ،   ذكره القاضي ، وهو مذهب  الشافعي    . 

 والثالث : أن يوجد المقتول ويوجد بقربه رجل معه سكين أو سيف ملطخ بالدم ، ولا يوجد غيره . 

 الرابع : أن تقتتل فئتان فيفترقوا عن قتيل من إحداهما ، فاللوث على الأخرى .   [ ص: 139 ] ذكره القاضي ، فإن كانوا بحيث لا تصل سهام بعضهم بعضا ، فاللوث على طائفة القتيل ، وهذا قول  الشافعي    . وروي عن أحمد    : أن عقل القتيل على الذين نازعوهم فيما إذا اقتتلت الفئتان إلا أن يدعوا على واحد بعينه ، وهذا قول مالك    . وقال  ابن أبي ليلى    : على الفريقين جميعا ، لأنه يحتمل أنه مات من فعل أصحابه فاستوى الجميع فيه ، وقد قدمنا عن ابن حجر  أن هذا قول الجمهور . 

 الخامس : أن يشهد بالقتل عبيد ونساء ; فعن أحمد  هو لوث ، لأنه يغلب على الظن صدق المدعي ، وعنه : ليس بلوث ، لأنها شهادة مردودة فلم يكن لها أثر . 

 فأما القتيل الذي يوجد في الزحام كالذي يموت من الزحام يوم الجمعة أو عند الجمرة ، فظاهر كلام أحمد  أن ذلك ليس بلوث ، فإنه قال في من مات بالزحام يوم الجمعة : ديته في بيت المال . وهذا قول إسحاق  ، وروي عن عمر  وعلي  ، فإن سعيدا  روى في سننه عن إبراهيم  قال : قتل رجل في زحام الناس بعرفة . فجاء أهله إلى عمر  ، فقال : بينتكم على من قتله . فقال علي    : يا أمير المؤمنين ، لا يطل دم امرئ مسلم ، إن علمت قاتله وإلا فأعطهم ديته من بيت المال   . انتهى من المغني . 

 وقد قال ابن حجر  في الفتح ( في باب إذا مات في الزحام أو قتل به ) في الكلام على قتل المسلمين يوم أحد اليمان والد حذيفة  رضي الله عنهما ما نصه : وحجته ( يعني إعطاء ديته من بيت المال ) ما ورد في بعض طرق قصة حذيفة  ، وهو ما أخرجه  أبو العباس السراج  في تاريخه من طريق عكرمة    : أن والد حذيفة  قتل يوم أحد ، قتله بعض المسلمين يظن أنه من المشركين ، فوداه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   . وقد تقدم له شاهد مرسل أيضا ( في باب العفو عن الخطأ ) وروى مسدد  في مسنده من طريق يزيد بن مذكور    : أن رجلا زحم يوم الجمعة فمات ، فوداه علي  من بيت المال   . 

 وفي المسألة مذاهب أخرى ( منها ) قول  الحسن البصري    : أن ديته تجب على جميع من حضر ، وهو أخص من الذي قبله . وتوجيهه : أنه مات بفعلهم فلا يتعداهم إلى غيرهم . ( ومنها ) قول  الشافعي  ومن   تبعه : أنه يقال لوليه ادع على من شئت واحلف ، فإن حلفت استحققت الدية ،   وإن نكلت حلف المدعى عليه على النفي وسقطت المطالبة . وتوجيهه : أن الدم  لا  يجب إلا بالطلب . 

 ( ومنها ) قول مالك    :  دمه هدر . وتوجيهه  : أنه إذا لم يعلم قاتله بعينه استحال أن يؤخذ به أحد .  وقد تقدمت  الإشارة إلى الراجح من هذه المذاهب ( في باب العفو عن الخطأ )  انتهى   [ ص: 140 ] كلام ابن حجر  رحمه الله . 

 والترجيح السابق الذي أشار له هو قوله في قول حذيفة  رضي   الله عنه مخاطبا للمسلمين الذين قتلوا أباه خطأ : " غفر الله لكم " استدل   به من قال : إن ديته وجبت على من حضر ; لأن معنى قوله : " غفر الله لكم "  ،  عفوت عنكم ، وهو لا يعفو إلا عن شيء استحق أن يطالب به . انتهى محل  الغرض  منه . فكأن ابن حجر  يميل إلى ترجيح قول  الحسن البصري  رحمه الله . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : أظهر الأقوال عندي في اللوث الذي تجب القسامة به   : أنه كل ما يغلب به على الظن صدق أولياء المقتول في دعواهم ; لأن جانبهم   يترجح بذلك فيحلفون معه ، وقد تقرر في الأصول " أن المعتبر في الروايات   والشهادات ما تحصل به غلبة الظن " وعقده صاحب مراقي السعود بقوله في شروط   الراوي : 


**بغالب الظن يدور المعتبر فاعتبر الإسلام كل من غبر* *، إلخ
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (211)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(28)
صـ 141 إلى صـ 145
**
*
*فروع تتعلق بهذه المسألة 

 الفرع الأول : لا يحلف النساء ولا الصبيان في القسامة ، وإنما يحلف فيها الرجال   . وبهذا قال أبو حنيفة  ، وأحمد  ،  والثوري  ،  والأوزاعي  ، وربيعة  ، والليث  ، ووافقهم مالك  في   قسامة العمد ، وأجاز حلف النساء الوارثات في قسامة الخطإ خاصة . وأما   الصبي فلا خلاف بين العلماء في أنه لا يحلف أيمان القسامة . وقال  الشافعي    : يحلف في القسامة كل وارث بالغ ذكرا كان أو أنثى ، عمدا كان أو خطأ . 

 واحتج القائلون بأنه لا يحلف إلا الرجال بأن في بعض روايات الحديث في   القسامة يقسم خمسون رجلا منكم . قالوا : ويفهم منه أن غير الرجال لا يقسم .   

 واحتج  الشافعي  ومن وافقه بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " تحلفون خمسين يمينا فتستحقون دم صاحبكم   " ، فجعل الحالف هو المستحق للدية والقصاص ، ومعلوم أن غير الوارث لا يستحق شيئا ، فدل على أن المراد حلف من يستحق الدية . 

 وأجاب الشافعية عن حجة الأولين بما قاله النووي  في شرح مسلم  ، فإنه قال في شرحه لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يقسم خمسون منكم على رجل منهم     " ما نصه : هذا مما يجب تأويله ; لأن اليمين إنما تكون على الوارث خاصة   لا على غيره من القبيلة . وتأويله عند أصحابنا : أن معناه يؤخذ منكم خمسون   يمينا ، والحالف هم الورثة ، فلا يحلف أحد من   [ ص: 141 ] الأقارب غير الورثة ، يحلف كل الورثة ذكورا كانوا أو إناثا ، سواء كان القتل عمدا أو خطأ ، هذا مذهب  الشافعي  ، وبه قال  أبو ثور  وابن المنذر    . ووافقنا مالك  فيما إذا كان القتل خطأ ، وأما في العمد فقال : يحلف الأقارب خمسين يمينا ، ولا تحلف النساء ولا الصبيان . ووافقه ربيعة  والليث  ،  والأوزاعي  وأحمد  وداود  وأهل الظاهر    . انتهى الغرض من كلام النووي  رحمه الله . 

 ومعلوم أن هذا التأويل الذي أولوا به الحديث بعيد من ظاهر اللفظ ، ولا سيما على الرواية التي تصرح بتمييز الخمسين بالرجل عند أبي داود  وغيره . 
الفرع الثاني : قد علمت أن المبدأ بأيمان القسامة أولياء الدم على   التحقيق كما تقدم إيضاحه ; فإن حلفوا استحقوا القود أو الدية على الخلاف   المتقدم ، وإن نكلوا ردت الأيمان على المدعى عليهم ; فإن حلفوها برئوا عند   الجمهور ، وهو الظاهر لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فتبرئكم يهود  بأيمان خمسين منهم   " أي يبرءون منكم بذلك . وهذا قول مالك   والشافعي  ، والرواية المشهورة عن أحمد  ، وبه قال  يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري  وربيعة  وأبو الزناد  والليث   وأبو ثور  ، كما نقله عنهم صاحب المغني . 

 وذهب الإمام أبو حنيفة  إلى أنهم إن حلفوا لزم أهل المحلة التي وجد بها القتيل أن يغرموا الدية ، وذكر نحوه أبو الخطاب  رواية عن أحمد    . وقد قدمنا أن عمر  ألزمهم الدية بعد أن حلفوا ، ومعلوم أن المبدأ بالأيمان عند أبي حنيفة  المدعى عليهم ، ولا حلف على الأولياء عنده كما تقدم . 

 الفرع الثالث : إن امتنع المدعون من الحلف ولم يرضوا بأيمان المدعى عليهم ، فالظاهر أن الإمام يعطي ديته من بيت المال ; لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعل كذلك ، والله تعالى يقول : لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة   [ 33 \ 21 ] . 
الفرع الرابع : إن ردت الأيمان على المدعى عليهم فقد قال بعض أهل العلم : لا يبرأ أحد منهم حتى يحلف بانفراده خمسين يمينا ، ولا توزع الأيمان عليهم بقدر عددهم . 

 قال مالك  في الموطأ : وهذا أحسن ما سمعت في ذلك ، وهو مذهب الإمام أحمد    . 

 وقال بعض علماء الحنابلة : تقسم الأيمان بينهم على عددهم بالسوية ; لأن المدعى عليهم متساوون .  وللشافعي  قولان كالمذهبين اللذين ذكرنا ، فإن امتنع المدعى عليهم من اليمين فقيل يحبسون حتى يحلفوا ، وهو قول أبي حنيفة  ، ورواية عن أحمد  ، وهو مذهب   [ ص: 142 ] مالك  أيضا   ، إلا أن المالكية يقولون : إن طال حبسهم ولم يحلفوا تركوا ، وعلى كل  واحد  منهم جلد مائة وحبس سنة ، ولا أعلم لهذا دليلا ، وأظهر الأقوال عندي :   أنهم تلزمهم الدية بنكولهم عن الأيمان ، ورواه  حرب بن إسماعيل  عن أحمد  ، وهو اختيار أبي بكر    ; لأنه حكم ثبت بالنكول فثبت في حقهم هاهنا كسائر الدعاوى ; قال في المغني : وهذا القول هو الصحيح ، والله تعالى أعلم . 
الفرع الخامس : اختلف العلماء في أقل العدد الذي يصح أن يحلف أيمان القسامة ; فذهب مالك  وأصحابه إلى أنه لا يصح أن يحلف أيمان القسامة في العمد أقل من رجلين من   العصبة ، فلو كان للمقتول ابن واحد مثلا استعان برجل آخر من عصبة المقتول   ولو غير وارث يحلف معه أيمانها ، وأظهر الأقوال دليلا هو صحة استعانة   الوارث بالعصبة غير الوارثين في أيمان القسامة ; لأن النبي صلى الله عليه   وسلم قال لحويصة  ومحيصة    : " يحلف خمسون منكم   . " الحديث . وهما ابنا عم المقتول ، ولا يرثان فيه لوجود أخيه ، وقد قال لهم " يحلف خمسون منكم   " ، وهو يعلم أنه لم يكن لعبد الله بن سهل  المقتول عشرون رجلا وارثون ، لأنه لا يرثه إلا أخوه ومن هو في درجته أو أقرب منه نسبا . 

 وأجاب المخالفون بأن الخطاب للمجموع مرادا به بعضهم ، وهو الوارثون منهم   دون غيرهم ولا يخفى بعده ; فإن كانوا خمسين حلف كل واحد منهم يمينا ، وإن   كانوا أقل من ذلك وزعت عليهم بحسب استحقاقهم في الميراث ، فإن نكل بعضهم رد   نصيبه على الباقين إن كان الناكل معينا لا وارثا ، فإن كان وارثا يصح  عفوه  عن الدم ، سقط القود بنكوله ، وردت الأيمان على المدعى عليهم على نحو  ما  قدمنا . هذا مذهب مالك  رحمه الله . 

 وأما القسامة في الخطأ عند مالك  رحمه  الله  فيحلف أيمانها الوارثون على قدر أنصبائهم ، فإن لم يوجد إلا واحد ولو   امرأة حلف الخمسين يمينا كلها واستحق نصيبه من الدية . 

 وأما  الشافعي  رحمه  الله فقال : لا يجب الحق  حتى يحلف الورثة خاصة خمسين يمينا سواء قلوا أم  كثروا ، فإن كان الورثة  خمسين حلف كل واحد منهم يمينا ، وإن كانوا أقل أو  نكل بعضهم ردت الأيمان  على الباقين ، فإن لم يكن إلا واحد حلف خمسين يمينا  واستحق حتى لو كان من  يرث بالفرض والتعصيب أو بالنسب والولاء حلف واستحق . 

 وقد قدمنا أن الصحيح في مذهب  الشافعي  رحمه الله : أن القسامة إنما تستحق بها   [ ص: 143 ] الدية لا القصاص . 

 وأما الإمام أحمد  فعنه في هذه المسألة روايتان : 

 الأولى : أنه يحلف خمسون رجلا من العصبة خمسين يمينا ، كل رجل يحلف يمينا   واحدة ، فإن وجدت الخمسون من ورثة المقتول فذلك ، وإلا كملت الخمسون من   العصبة الذين لا يرثون ، الأقرب منهم فالأقرب حتى تتم الخمسون ، وهذا قول لمالك  أيضا ، وهذا هو ظاهر بعض روايات حديث سهل  الثابتة في الصحيح . 

 والرواية الأخرى عن الإمام أحمد  أنه  لا  يحلف أيمان القسامة إلا الورثة خاصة ، وتوزع عليهم على قدر ميراث كل  واحد  منهم ، فإن لم يكن إلا واحد حلف الخمسين واستحق ، إلا أن النساء لا  يحلفن  أيمان القسامة عند أحمد  ، فالمراد بالورثة عنده الذكور خاصة . وهذه الرواية هي ظاهر كلام الخرقي  ، واختيار أبي حامد    . 

 وأما الإمام أبو حنيفة  رحمه  الله فقد  قدمنا أن أيمان القسامة عنده لا يحلفها إلا خمسون رجلا من أهل  المحلة التي  وجد بها القتيل ، فيقسمون أنهم ما قتلوه ولا علموا له قاتلا . 

 تنبيه 

 قد علمت كلام العلماء فيمن يحلف أيمان القسامة ، فإذا وزعت على عدد أقل من   الخمسين ووقع فيها انكسار ، فإن تساووا جبر الكسر عليهم ، كما لو خلف   المقتول ثلاثة بنين ; فإن على كل واحد منهم ثلث الخمسين يمينا ، وهو ست   عشرة وثلثان ، فيتمم الكسر على كل واحد منهم ، فيحلف كل واحد منهم سبع عشرة   يمينا . 

 فإن قيل : يلزم على ذلك خلاف الشرع في زيادة الأيمان على خمسين يمينا ; لأنها تصير بذلك إحدى وخمسين يمينا . 

 فالجواب : أن نقص الأيمان عن خمسين لا يجوز ، وتحميل بعض الورثة زيادة على   الآخرين لا يجوز ، فعلم استواؤهم في جبر الكسر ، فإذا كانت اليمين   المنكسرة لم يستو في قدر كسرها الحالفون ، كأن كان على أحدهم نصفها ، وعلى   آخر ثلثها ، وعلى آخر سدسها ، حلفها من عليه نصفها تغليبا للأكثر ، ولا   تجبر على صاحب الثلث والسدس . وهذا هو مذهب مالك  وجماعة من أهل العلم ، وقال غيرهم : تجبر على الجميع . والله تعالى أعلم . 

 [ ص: 144 ] وقال  بعض أهل العلم : يحلف كل واحد  من المدعين خمسين يمينا ، سواء تساووا في  الميراث أو اختلفوا فيه . واحتج  من قال بهذا بأن الواحد منهم لو انفرد لحلف  الخمسين يمينا كلها . قال :  وما يحلفه منفردا يحلفه مع غيره كاليمين  الواحدة في سائر الدعاوى . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : وهذا القول بعيد فيما يظهر ; لأن الأحاديث   الواردة في القسامة تصرح بأن عدد أيمانها خمسون فقط ، وهذا القول قد تصير   به مئات كما ترى ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
الفرع السادس : لا يقتل بالقسامة عند من يوجب القود بها إلا واحد ، وهذا قول أكثر القائلين بالقود بها ، منهم مالك  وأحمد   والزهري  ، وبعض أصحاب  الشافعي  وغيرهم . 

 وهذا القول هو الصواب ، وتدل عليه الرواية الصحيحة التي قدمناها عند مسلم  وغيره : 

 " يقسم خمسون منكم على رجل منهم فيدفع برمته   . " الحديث . فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في معرض بيان حكم الواقعة : " يقسم خمسون منكم على رجل منهم     " يدل على أنهم ليس لهم أن يقسموا على غير واحد . وقيل : يستحق بالقسامة   قتل الجماعة ; لأنها بينة موجبة للقود ، فاستوى فيها الواحد والجماعة   كالبينة ، وممن قال بهذا  أبو ثور  ، قاله  ابن قدامة  في المغني . 

 وهل تسمع الدعوى في القسامة على غير معين أو لا ؟ وهل تسمع على أكثر من واحد أو لا ؟ فقال بعض أهل العلم : تسمع على غير معين ، وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة  رحمه الله مستدلا بقصة الأنصاري المقتول بخيبر    ; لأن أولياءه ادعوا على يهود خيبر    . وذهبت جماعة من أهل العلم إلى أن الدعوى فيها لا تسمع إلا على معين ، قالوا : ولا دليل في قصة اليهود  والأنصاري ; لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال فيها : " يقسم خمسون منكم على رجل منهم   " فبين أن المدعى عليه لا بد أن يعين . 

 وقال بعض من اشترط كونها على معين : لا بد أن تكون على واحد ، وهو قول أحمد  ومالك    . 

 وقال بعض من يشترط كونها على معين : يجوز الحلف على جماعة معينين ، وقد   قدمنا اختلافهم : هل يجوز قتل الجماعة أو لا يقتل إلا واحد ، وهو ظاهر   الحديث ، وهو الحق إن شاء الله . 

 وقال أشهب  صاحب مالك    : لهم أن يحلفوا على جماعة ويختاروا واحدا للقتل ،   [ ص: 145 ] ويسجن الباقون عاما ، ويضربون مائة . 

 قال ابن حجر  في الفتح : وهو قول لم يسبق إليه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
الفرع السابع : اعلم أن أيمان القسامة تحلف على البت ،   ودعوى القتل أيضا على البت ، فإن قيل : كيف يحلف الغائب على أمر لم يحضره  ،  وكيف يأذن الشارع في هذه اليمين التي هي من الأيمان على غير معلوم ؟ 

 فالجواب : أن غلبة الظن تكفي في مثل هذا ، فإن غلب على ظنه غلبة قوية أنه   قتله حلف على ذلك ، وإن لم يغلب على ظنه غلبة قوية فلا يجوز له الإقدام  على  الحلف . 

 الفرع الثامن : إن مات مستحق الأيمان قبل أن يحلفها انتقل إلى وارثه ما   كان عليه من الأيمان ، وكانت بينهم على حسب مواريثهم ، ويجبر الكسر فيها   عليهم كما يجبر في حق ورثة القتيل على نحو ما تقدم ; لأن من مات عن حق   انتقل إلى وارثه . 

 ولنكتف بما ذكرنا من أحكام القسامة خوف الإطالة المملة ، ولأن أحكامها   كثيرة متشعبة جدا ، وقد بسط العلماء عليها الكلام في كتب الفروع . 
غريبة تتعلق بهذه الآية الكريمة 

 وهي أن  عبد الله بن عباس  رضي الله عنهما استنبط من هذه الآية الكريمة التي نحن بصددها أيام النزاع بين علي  رضي الله عنه وبين معاوية  رضي الله عنه - أن السلطنة والملك سيكونان لمعاوية  ، لأنه من أولياء عثمان  رضي الله عنه وهو مقتول ظلما ، والله تعالى يقول : ومن قتل مظلوما فقد جعلنا لوليه سلطانا الآية [ 17 \ 33 ] ، وكان الأمر كما قال  ابن عباس    . 

 وهذا الاستنباط عنه ذكره ابن كثير  في تفسيره هذه الآية الكريمة ، وساق الحديث في ذلك بسنده عند  الطبراني  في   معجمه ، وهو استنباط غريب عجيب ، ولنكتف بما ذكرنا من الأحكام المتعلقة   بهذه الآية الكريمة خوف الإطالة المملة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (212)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(29)
صـ 146 إلى صـ 150*
*
قوله تعالى : ولا تقف ما ليس لك به علم إن السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل أولئك كان عنه مسئولا 

 نهى جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة عن اتباع الإنسان ما ليس له به علم ،   ويشمل ذلك قوله : رأيت ، ولم ير . وسمعت ، ولم يسمع ، وعلمت ، ولم يعلم .   ويدخل فيه كل قول بلا علم ، وأن يعمل الإنسان بما لا يعلم ، وقد أشار جل   وعلا إلى هذا المعنى في آيات أخر ; كقوله : إنما يأمركم بالسوء والفحشاء وأن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون  [ ص: 146 ]   [ 2 \ 169 ] ، وقوله : 

قل  إنما حرم ربي الفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن والإثم  والبغي بغير الحق وأن  تشركوا بالله ما لم ينزل به سلطانا وأن تقولوا على  الله ما لا تعلمون   [ 7 \ 33 ] ، وقوله : ياأيها الذين آمنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن إن بعض الظن إثم الآية [ 49 \ 12 ] ، وقوله : قل آلله أذن لكم أم على الله تفترون   [ 10 \ 59 ] ، وقوله : وإن الظن لا يغني من الحق شيئا   [ 53 \ 28 ] ، وقوله : ما لهم به من علم إلا اتباع الظن   [ 4 \ 157 ] ، والآيات بمثل هذا في ذم اتباع غير العلم المنهي عنه في هذه الآية الكريمة - كثيرة جدا ، وفي الحديث : " إياكم والظن ، فإن الظن أكذب الحديث   " . 
تنبيه 

 أخذ بعض أهل العلم من هذه الآية الكريمة منع التقليد ، قالوا : لأنه اتباع غير العلم . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : لا شك أن التقليد الأعمى الذي ذم الله به الكفار   في آيات من كتابه تدل هذه الآية وغيرها من الآيات على منعه ، وكفر متبعه ;   كقوله : وإذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما ألفينا عليه آباءنا أولو كان آباؤهم لا يعقلون شيئا ولا يهتدون   [ 5 \ 104 ] وقوله : وإذا قيل لهم تعالوا إلى ما أنزل الله وإلى الرسول قالوا حسبنا ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا أولو كان آباؤهم لا يعلمون شيئا ولا يهتدون   [ 5 \ 104 ] ، وقوله : وإذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا أولو كان الشيطان يدعوهم إلى عذاب السعير   [ 31 \ 21 ] ، وقوله : أم آتيناهم كتابا من قبله فهم به مستمسكون بل قالوا إنا وجدنا آباءنا على أمة وإنا على آثارهم مهتدون وكذلك ما أرسلنا من قبلك في قرية من نذير إلا قال مترفوها إنا وجدنا آباءنا على أمة وإنا على آثارهم مقتدون قال أولو جئتكم بأهدى مما وجدتم عليه آباءكم   [ 21 \ 24 ] ، وقوله : قالوا إن أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا تريدون أن تصدونا عما كان يعبد آباؤنا الآية [ 14 \ 10 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
أما استدلال بعض الظاهرية   كابن حزم  ومن تبعه بهذه الآية التي نحن بصددها وأمثالها من الآيات على منع الاجتهاد في الشرع مطلقا ، وتضليل القائل به ، ومنع التقليد من أصله - فهو من وضع القرآن في غير موضعه ، وتفسيره بغير معناه ، كما هو كثير في   [ ص: 147 ] الظاهرية      ; لأن مشروعية سؤال الجاهل للعالم وعمله بفتياه أمر معلوم من الدين   بالضرورة ، ومعلوم أنه كان العامي يسأل بعض أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   فيفتيه فيعمل بفتياه ، ولم ينكر ذلك أحد من المسلمين ; كما أنه من  المعلوم  أن المسألة إن لم يوجد فيها نص من كتاب الله أو سنة نبيه صلى الله  عليه  وسلم ، فاجتهاد العالم حينئذ بقدر طاقته في تفهم كتاب الله وسنة  نبيه صلى  الله عليه وسلم ليعرف حكم المسكوت عنه من المنطوق به - لا وجه  لمنعه ، وكان  جاريا بين أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولم ينكره  أحد من  المسلمين . وسنوضح غاية الإيضاح إن شاء الله تعالى " في سورة  الأنبياء  والحشر " مسألة الاجتهاد في الشرع ، واستنباط حكم المسكوت عنه من  المنطوق  به بإلحاقه به ، قياسا كان الإلحاق أو غيره ، ونبين أدلة ذلك ،  ونوضح رد  شبه المخالفين كالظاهرية  والنظام  ، ومن قال بقولهم في احتجاجهم بأحاديث وآيات من كتاب الله على دعواهم ، وبشبه عقلية حتى يتضح بطلان جميع ذلك . 
وسنذكر هنا طرفا قليلا من ذلك يعرف به صحة القول بالاجتهاد والقياس فيما لا نص فيه ، وأن إلحاق النظير بنظيره المنصوص عليه غير مخالف للشرع الكريم . 

 اعلم أولا أن إلحاق المسكوت عنه بالمنطوق به بنفي الفارق بينهما لا يكاد ينكره إلا مكابر ، وهو نوع من القياس الجلي ، ويسميه  الشافعي  رحمه   الله " القياس في معنى الأصل " وأكثر أهل الأصول لا يطلقون عليه اسم   القياس ، مع أنه إلحاق مسكوت عنه بمنطوق به لعدم الفرق بينهما ; أعني الفرق   المؤثر في الحكم . 

 ومن أمثلة هذا النوع قوله تعالى : فلا تقل لهما أف   [ 17 \ 23 ] ، فإنه لا يشك عاقل في أن النهي عن التأفف المنطوق به يدل على النهي عن الضرب المسكوت عنه . 

 وقوله تعالى : فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شرا يره     [ 99 \ 7 ، 8 ] فإنه لا شك أيضا في أن التصريح بالمؤاخذة بمثال الذرة   والإثابة عليه المنطوق به يدل على المؤاخذة ، والإثابة بمثقال الجبل   المسكوت عنه . 

 وقوله تعالى : وأشهدوا ذوي عدل الآية [ 65 \ 2 ] ، لا شك في أنه يدل على أن شهادة أربعة عدول مقبولة ، وإن كانت شهادة الأربعة مسكوتا عنها .

 ونهيه صلى الله عليه وسلم عن التضحية بالعوراء يدل على النهي عن التضحية بالعمياء ، مع أن ذلك مسكوت عنه . 

 وقوله تعالى : إن الذين يأكلون أموال اليتامى الآية [ 4 \ 10 ] ، لا شك في أنه   [ ص: 148 ] يدل على منع إحراق مال اليتيم وإغراقه ; لأن الجميع إتلاف له بغير حق . 

 وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من  أعتق شركا له في  عبد فكان له مال يبلغ ثمن العبد قوم عليه قيمة عدل ،  فأعطي شركاؤه حصصهم  وعتق عليه العبد ، وإلا فقد عتق منه ما عتق   "  يدل على أن من أعتق  شركا له في أمة فحكمه كذلك ، لما عرف من استقراء الشرع  أن الذكورة  والأنوثة بالنسبة إلى العتق وصفان طرديان لا تأثير لهما في  أحكام العتق  وإن كانا غير طرديين في غير العتق كالشهادة والميراث وغيرهما .  

 وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا يقضين حكم بين اثنين وهو غضبان     " ، لا شك في أنه يدل على منع قضاء الحكم في كل حال يحصل بها التشويش   المانع من استيفاء النظر ; كالجوع والعطش المفرطين ، والسرور والحزن   المفرطين ، والحقن والحقب المفرطين . 

 ونهيه صلى الله عليه وسلم عن البول في الماء الراكد ، لا شك في أنه يدل   على النهي عن البول في قارورة مثلا ، وصب البول من القارورة في الماء   الراكد ; إذ لا فرق يؤثر في الحكم بين البول فيه مباشرة وصبه فيه من قارورة   ونحوها ، وأمثال هذا كثيرة جدا ، ولا يمكن أن يخالف فيها إلا مكابر . ولا   شك أن في ذلك كله استدلالا بمنطوق به على مسكوت عنه . وكذلك نوع الاجتهاد   المعروف في اصطلاح أهل الأصول " بتحقيق المناط " لا يمكن أن ينكره إلا   مكابر ، ومسائله التي لا يمكن الخلاف فيها من غير مكابر لا يحيط بها الحصر ،   وسنذكر أمثلة منها ; فمن ذلك قوله تعالى : يحكم به ذوا عدل منكم     [ 5 \ 95 ] فكون الصيد المقتول يماثله النوع المعين من النعم اجتهاد في   تحقيق مناط هذا الحكم ، نص عليه جل وعلا في محكم كتابه ، وهو دليل قاطع  على  بطلان قول من يجعل الاجتهاد في الشرع مستحيلا من أصله ، والإنفاق على   الزوجات واجب ، وتحديد القدر اللازم لا بد فيه من نوع من الاجتهاد في  تحقيق  مناط ذلك الحكم ، وقيم المتلفات واجبة على من أتلف ، وتحديد القدر  الواجب  لا بد فيه من اجتهاد ، والزكاة لا تصرف إلا في مصرفها ، كالفقير  ولا يعلم  فقره إلا بأمارات ظنية يجتهد في الدلالة عليها بالقرائن ; لأن  حقيقة الباطن  لا يعلمها إلا الله ، ولا يحكم إلا بقول العدل ، وعدالته  إنما تعلم  بأمارات ظنية يجتهد في معرفتها بقرائن الأخذ والإعطاء وطول  المعاشرة .  وكذلك الاجتهاد من المسافرين في جهة القبلة بالأمارات ، إلى  غير ذلك مما لا  يحصى . 

 ومن النصوص الدالة على مشروعية الاجتهاد في مسائل الشرع ما ثبت في الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك ، قال  مسلم بن الحجاج  رحمه الله في صحيحه : حدثنا يحيى بن   [ ص: 149 ] يحيى التميمي  ، أخبرنا  عبد العزيز بن محمد  ، عن  يزيد بن عبد الله بن أسامة بن الهاد  ، عن  محمد بن إبراهيم  ، عن  بسر بن سعيد  ، عن أبي قيس مولى عمرو بن العاص  ، عن  عمرو بن العاص    : أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إذا حكم الحاكم فاجتهد ثم أصاب فله أجران ، وإذا حكم فاجتهد ثم أخطأ فله أجر   " . 

 وحدثني إسحاق بن إبراهيم  ،  ومحمد بن أبي عمر  كلاهما عن  عبد العزيز بن محمد  بهذا الإسناد مثله ، وزاد في عقب الحديث : قال يزيد : فحدثت هذا الحديث  أبا بكر بن محمد بن عمرو بن حزم  ، فقال : هكذا حدثني أبو سلمة  ، عن  أبي هريرة  ، وحدثني  عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الدارمي    : أخبرنا  مروان - يعني ابن محمد الدمشقي    - حدثنا  الليث بن سعد  ، حدثني  يزيد بن عبد الله بن أسامة بن الهاد الليثي  بهذا الحديث ، مثل رواية  عبد العزيز بن محمد  بالإسنادين جميعا . انتهى . 

 فهذا نص صحيح من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، صريح في جواز الاجتهاد في الأحكام الشرعية ، وحصول الأجر على ذلك وإن كان المجتهد مخطئا في اجتهاده ، وهذا يقطع دعوى الظاهرية  منع الاجتهاد من أصله ، وتضليل فاعله والقائل به قطعا باتا كما ترى . 

 وقال النووي  في شرح هذا  الحديث : قال  العلماء : أجمع المسلمون على أن هذا الحديث في حاكم عالم أهل  للحكم ; فإن  أصاب فله أجران : أجر باجتهاده ، وأجر بإصابته ، وإن أخطأ فله  أجر  باجتهاده . وفي الحديث محذوف تقديره : إذا أراد الحاكم أن يحكم فاجتهد  .  قالوا : فأما من ليس بأهل للحكم فلا يحل له الحكم ، فإن حكم فلا أجر له  بل  هو آثم ، ولا ينعقد حكمه سواء وافق الحق أم لا ; لأن إصابته اتفاقية  ليست  صادرة عن أصل شرعي ، فهو عاص في جميع أحكامه سواء وافق الصواب أم لا ،   وهي مردودة كلها ، ولا يعذر في شيء من ذلك . وقد جاء في الحديث في السنن :   " القضاة  ثلاثة : قاض في الجنة ، واثنان في النار .  قاض عرف الحق فقضى به فهو في  الجنة ، وقاض عرف الحق فقضى بخلافه فهو في  النار ، وقاض قضى على جهل فهو في  النار   " انتهى الغرض من كلام النووي    . 

 فإن قيل : الاجتهاد المذكور في الحديث هو الاجتهاد في تحقيق المناط دون غيره من أنواع الاجتهاد . 

 فالجواب أن هذا صرف لكلامه صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ظاهره من غير دليل يجب الرجوع إليه ، وذلك ممنوع . 

 [ ص: 150 ] وقال  البخاري  في صحيحه : باب أجر الحاكم إذا اجتهد فأصاب أو أخطأ . حدثنا عبد الله بن يزيد  ، حدثنا حيوة  ، حدثني  يزيد بن عبد الله بن الهاد  ، عن  محمد بن إبراهيم بن الحارث  ، عن  بسر بن سعيد  ، عن أبي قيس - مولى عمرو بن العاص    - عن  عمرو بن العاص    : أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إذا حكم الحاكم فاجتهد ثم أصاب فله أجران ، وإذا حكم فاجتهد ثم أخطأ فله أجر   " ، قال : فحدثت بهذا الحديث  أبا بكر بن عمرو بن حزم  ، فقال : هكذا حدثني  أبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن  أبي هريرة    . وقال عبد العزيز بن المطلب  ، عن  عبد الله بن أبي بكر  ، عن أبي سلمة  ،   عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مثله . اهـ . فهذا الحديث المتفق عليه يدل   على بطلان قول من منع الاجتهاد من أصله في الأحكام الشرعية . ومحاولة  ابن حزم  تضعيف   هذا الحديث المتفق عليه ، الذي رأيت أنه في أعلى درجات الصحيح لاتفاق   الشيخين عليه - لا تحتاج إلى إبطالها لظهور سقوطها كما ترى ; لأنه حديث   متفق عليه مروي بأسانيد صحيحة عن صحابيين جليلين من أصحاب رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 ومن الأدلة الدالة على ذلك ما روي عن  معاذ بن جبل  رضي الله عنه : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين بعثه إلى اليمن  قال   له : " فبم تحكم " ؟ قال : بكتاب الله . قال : " فإن لم تجد " ؟ قال :   بسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . قال : " فإن لم تجد " ؟ قال : أجتهد   رأيي . قال : فضرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في صدره وقال : " الحمد   لله الذي وفق رسول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما يرضي رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم   " . 

 قال ابن كثير  رحمه الله في مقدمة تفسيره بعد أن ذكر هذا الحديث ما نصه : وهذا الحديث في المسند والسنن بإسناد جيد كما هو مقرر في موضعه . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة    ( في روضة الناظر ) بعد أن ساق هذا الحديث : قالوا هذا الحديث يرويه الحارث بن عمرو  عن رجال من أهل حمص  ، والحارث  والرجال مجهولون ; قاله الترمذي    . قلنا : قد رواه  عبادة بن نسي  ، عن  عبد الرحمن بن غنم  ، عن معاذ  رضي الله عنه . انتهى . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (213)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(30)
صـ 151 إلى صـ 155*
*
*
*
 ومراد  ابن قدامة  ظاهر ; لأن رد الظاهرية  لهذا الحديث بجهالة من رواه عن معاذ  مردود بأنه رواه  عبادة بن نسي  عن  عبد الرحمن بن غنم  عنه ، وهذه الرواية ليست هي مراد ابن كثير  بقوله : هذا الحديث في المسند والسنن بإسناد جيد ; لأنها ليست في المسند ولا في   [ ص: 151 ] السنن ، ولعل مراده بجودة هذا الإسناد أن الحارث  ابن أخي  المغيرة بن شعبة  وثقه  ابن حبان  ، وأن أصحاب معاذ  يراهم عدولا ليس فيهم مجروح ولا متهم ، وسيأتي استقصاء البحث في طرق هذا الحديث في سورة الأنبياء . ومعلوم أن  عبادة بن نسي  ثقة فاضل كما قدمنا .  وعبد الرحمن بن غنم  قيل صحابي ، وذكره العجلي  في كبار ثقات التابعين ، قاله في التقريب ، وحديث معاذ  هذا   تلقته الأمة قديما وحديثا بالقبول ، وسيأتي إن شاء الله " في سورة   الأنبياء " ، و " سورة الحشر " ما استدل به أهل العلم على هذا من آيات   القرآن العظيم . 

 ومن الأدلة الدالة على أن إلحاق النظير بنظيره في الشرع جائز   : ما أخرجه الشيخان في صحيحيهما عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : جاءت   امرأة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت : يا رسول الله ، إن أمي ماتت   وعليها صوم نذر ، أفأصوم عنها ؟ قال : " أفرأيت لو كان على أمك دين فقضيته  ،  أكان يؤدي ذلك عنها " ؟ قالت : نعم . قال : " فصومي عن أمك   " وفي رواية لهما عنه قال : جاء   رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله ، إن أمي ماتت   وعليها صوم شهر ، أفأقضيه عنها ؟ قال : " لو كان على أمك دين ، أكنت قاضيه   عنها " ؟ قال : نعم . قال : " فدين الله أحق أن يقضى   " . انتهى . 

 واختلاف الرواية في هذا الحديث لا يعد اضطرابا ، لأنها وقائع متعددة :   سألته امرأة فأفتاها ، وسأله رجل فأفتاه بمثل ما أفتى به المرأة ، كما نبه   عليه غير واحد . 

 وهذا نص صحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، صريح في مشروعية إلحاق النظير   بنظيره المشارك له في علة الحكم ; لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم بين إلحاق دين   الله تعالى بدين الآدمي ، بجامع أن الكل حق مطالب به تسقط المطالبة به   بأدائه إلى مستحقه ، وهو واضح في الدلالة على القياس كما ترى . 

 ومن الأدلة الدالة على ذلك أيضا : ما رواه الشيخان في صحيحيهما أيضا من حديث  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : جاء رجل من بني فزارة  إلى   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : إن امرأتي ولدت غلاما أسود ! فقال النبي   صلى الله عليه وسلم : " هل لك إبل " ؟ قال : نعم . قال : " فما ألوانها "  ؟  قال : حمر . قال : " فهل يكون فيها من أورق " ؟ قال : إن فيها لورقا .  قال  : " فأنى أتاها ذلك " ؟ قال : عسى أن يكون نزعه عرق . قال : " وهذا  عسى أن  يكون نزعه عرق   " . اهـ . 

 فهذا نص صحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صريح في قياس النظير على نظيره ،   وقد ترتب على هذا القياس حكم شرعي ، وهو كون سواد الولد مع بياض أبيه  وأمه  ، ليس موجبا للعان ;   [ ص: 152 ] فلم   يجعل سواده قرينة على أنها زنت بإنسان أسود ، لإمكان أن يكون في أجداده من   هو أسود فنزعه إلى السواد سواد ذلك الجد ; كما أن تلك الإبل الحمر فيها   جمال ورق يمكن أن لها أجدادا ورقا نزعت ألوانها إلى الورقة ، وبهذا اقتنع   السائل . 

 ومن الأدلة الدالة على إلحاق النظير بنظيره : ما رواه أبو داود  ، والإمام أحمد  ،  والنسائي  ، عن عمر  رضي الله عنه قال : هششت   يوما فقبلت وأنا صائم . فأتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت : صنعت  اليوم  أمرا عظيما ! قبلت وأنا صائم ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :  "  أرأيت لو تمضمضت بماء وأنت صائم " ؟ فقلت : لا بأس بذلك . فقال صلى  الله  عليه وسلم " فمه   " . اهـ . 

 فإن قيل : هذا الحديث قال فيه  النسائي    : منكر . 

 قلنا : صححه  ابن خزيمة  ،  وابن حبان  ، والحاكم    . قاله الشوكاني  في نيل الأوطار . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : هذا الحديث ثابت وإسناده صحيح . قال : أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا أحمد بن يونس  ثنا الليث    ( ح ) وثنا  عيسى بن حماد  ، أخبرنا  الليث بن سعد  ، عن  بكير بن عبد الله  ، عن عبد الملك بن سعيد  ، عن  جابر بن عبد الله  ، قال : قال  عمر بن الخطاب    : هششت فقبلت . . إلى آخر الحديث بلفظه المذكور آنفا . ولا يخفى أن هذا الإسناد صحيح ، فإن طبقته الأولى أحمد بن يونس  وعيسى بن حماد  ، أما  أحمد فهو ابن عبد الله بن يونس الكوفي التميمي اليربوعي  ثقة حافظ ،  وعيسى بن حماد التجيبي أبو موسى الأنصاري  الملقب زغبة ، ثقة . وطبقته الثانية  الليث بن سعد بن عبد الرحمن الفهمي أبو الحارث المصري  ثقة ثبت ، فقيه إمام مشهور . وطبقته الثالثة بكير بن عبد الله بن الأشج مولى بني مخزوم أبو عبد الله ، أو أبو يوسف المدني  ، نزيل مصر    ; ثقة . وطبقته الرابعة عبد الملك بن سعيد بن سويد الأنصاري المدني  ثقة . وطبقته الخامسة  جابر بن عبد الله  ، عن  عمر بن الخطاب  ،   عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ; فهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات كما ترى . فهو   نص صحيح صريح في أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قاس القبلة على المضمضة ; لأن   المضمضة مقدمة الشرب ، والقبلة مقدمة الجماع ، فالجامع بينهما أن كلا منهما   مقدمة الفطر ، وهي لا تفطر بالنظر لذاتها . 

 فهذه الأدلة التي ذكرنا - فيها الدليل الواضح على أن إلحاق النظير بنظيره   من الشرع لا مخالف له ; لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم فعله ، والله يقول : لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة   [ 33 \ 21 ] ، وهو صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يفعله إلا لينبه الناس له . 

 [ ص: 153 ] فإن قيل : إنما فعله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأن الله أوحى إليه ذلك . 

 قلنا : فعله حجة في فعل مثل ذلك الذي فعل ، ولو كان فعله بوحي كسائر   أقواله وأفعاله وتقريراته ، فكلها تثبت بها الحجة ، وإن كان هو صلى الله   عليه وسلم فعل ما فعل من ذلك بوحي من الله تعالى . 
مسألة 

 قال ابن خويز منداد  من علماء المالكية : تضمنت هذه الآية الحكم بالقافة   ; لأنه لما قال : ولا تقف ما ليس لك به علم     [ 17 \ 36 ] دل على جواز ما لنا به علم ، فكل ما علمه الإنسان أو غلب  على  ظنه جاز أن يحكم به . وبهذا احتججنا على إثبات القرعة والخرص ; لأنه  ضرب  من غلبة الظن ، وقد يسمى علما اتساعا ، فالقائف يلحق الولد بأبيه من  طريق  الشبه بينهما ، كما يلحق الفقيه الفرع بالأصل عن طريق الشبه . وفي  الصحيح  عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل علي مسرورا تبرق أسارير وجهه ، فقال : " ألم تري أن مجززا المدلجي  نظر آنفا إلى  زيد بن حارثة   وأسامة بن زيد  عليهما قطيفة ، قد غطيا رءوسهما وبدت أقدامهما فقال : إن بعض هذه الأقدام لمن بعض   " وفي حديث  يونس بن يزيد    : وكان مجزز  قائفا . اهـ بواسطة نقل القرطبي  في تفسيره . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : من المعلوم أن العلماء اختلفوا في اعتبار أقوال   القافة ، فذهب بعضهم إلى عدم اعتبارها ، واحتج من قال بعدم اعتبارها بقصة   الأنصارية التي لاعنت زوجها وجاءت بولد شبيه جدا بمن رميت به ولم يعتبر  هذا  الشبه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فلم يحكم بأن الولد من زنى ولم يجلد   المرأة . 

 قالوا : فلو كان الشبه تثبت به الأنساب لأثبت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم به   أن ذلك الولد من ذلك الرجل الذي رميت به ، فيلزم على ذلك إقامة الحد  عليها  ، والحكم بأن الولد ابن زنى ، ولم يفعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  شيئا من  ذلك كما يأتي إيضاحه ( في سورة النور ) إن شاء الله تعالى . 

 وهذا القول بعدم اعتبار أقوال القافة مروي عن أبي حنيفة  وإسحاق   والثوري  وأصحابهم . 

 وذهب جمهور أهل العلم إلى اعتبار أقوال القافة عند التنازع في الولد ، محتجين بما ثبت في الصحيحين من حديث عائشة    : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سر بقول مجزز بن الأعور المدلجي    : إن بعض هذه الأقدام من بعض ، حتى برقت أسارير وجهه من السرور   . 

 [ ص: 154 ] قالوا  : وما كان صلى الله عليه  وسلم ليسر بالباطل ولا يعجبه ، بل سروره بقول  القائف دليل على أنه من الحق  لا من الباطل ; لأن تقريره وحده كاف في  مشروعية ما قرر عليه ، وأحرى من  ذلك ما لو زاد السرور بالأمر على التقرير  عليه ، وهو واضح كما ترى . 

 واعلم أن الذين قالوا باعتبار أقوال القافة اختلفوا ، فمنهم من قال : لا   يقبل ذلك إلا في أولاد الإماء دون أولاد الحرائر . ومنهم من قال : يقبل ذلك   في الجميع . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : التحقيق باعتبار ذلك في أولاد الحرائر والإماء ;   لأن سرور النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقع في ولد حرة ، وصورة سبب النزول   قطعية الدخول كما تقرر في الأصول ، وهو قول الجمهور وهو الحق ، خلافا   للإمام مالك  رحمه الله قائلا : إن صورة السبب ظنية الدخول ، وعقده صاحب مراقي السعود بقوله : 


**واجزم بإدخال ذوات السبب وارو عن الإمام ظنا تصب 
**تنبيهان 

 الأول : لا تعتبر أقوال القافة في شبه مولود برجل إن كانت أمه فراشا لرجل آخر   ; لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى شدة شبه الولد الذي اختصم فيه  سعد بن أبي وقاص  وعبد بن زمعة  بعتبة بن أبي وقاص  ، ولم يؤثر عنده هذا الشبه في النسب لكون أم الولد فراشا لزمعة    ; فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم " الولد للفراش وللعاهر الحجر   " ولكنه صلى الله عليه وسلم اعتبر هذا الشبه من جهة أخرى غير النسب ، فقال  لسودة بنت زمعة  رضي الله عنها : " احتجبي عنه " مع أنه ألحقه بأبيها ، فلم ير  سودة  قط ، وهذه المسألة أصل عند المالكية في مراعاة الخلاف كما هو معلوم عندهم . 
التنبيه الثاني 

 قال بعض علماء العربية : أصل القفو البهت والقذف بالباطل ، ومنه الحديث الذي روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " نحن بنو النضر بن كنانة  لا نقفو أمنا ولا ننتفي من أبينا   " أخرجه الإمام أحمد   وابن ماجه  وغيرهما من حديث  الأشعث بن قيس  ، وساق طرق هذا الحديث ابن كثير  في تاريخه ، وقوله " لا نقفو أمنا   " أي لا نقذف أمنا ونسبها ، ومنه قول  الكميت    : 


**فلا أرمي البريء بغير ذنب ولا أقفو الحواصن إن قفينا* *

 وقول  النابغة الجعدي    : 

 [ ص: 155 ] 
**ومثل الدمى شم العرانين ساكن     بهن الحياء لا يشعن التقافيا 
**

 والذي يظهر لنا أن أصل القفو في لغة العرب   : الاتباع كما هو معلوم من اللغة ، ويدخل فيه اتباع المساوي كما ذكره من قال : إن أصله القذف والبهت . 
وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : إن السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل أولئك كان عنه مسئولا   [ 17 \ 36 ] فيه وجهان من التفسير : 

 الأول : أن معنى الآية أن الإنسان يسأل يوم القيامة عن أفعال جوارحه ، فيقال له : لم سمعت ما لا يحل لك سماعه ؟ ولم نظرت إلى ما لا يحل لك النظر إليه ؟ ولم عزمت على ما لم يحل لك العزم عليه ؟ 

 ويدل لهذا المعنى آيات من كتاب الله تعالى ; كقوله : ولتسألن عما كنتم تعملون   [ 16 \ 93 ] ، وقوله : فوربك لنسألنهم أجمعين عما كانوا يعملون   [ 15 \ 92 - 93 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

 والوجه الثاني : أن الجوارح هي التي تسأل عن أفعال صاحبها ، فتشهد عليه جوارحه بما فعل . 

 قال القرطبي  في تفسيره : وهذا المعنى أبلغ في الحجة ; فإنه يقع تكذيبه من جوارحه ، وتلك غاية الخزي ، كما قال : اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون   [ 36 \ 65 ] ، وقوله : شهد عليهم سمعهم وأبصارهم وجلودهم بما كانوا يعملون   [ 41 \ 20 ] . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : والقول الأول أظهر عندي ، وهو قول الجمهور . 

 وفي الآية الكريمة نكتة نبه عليها في مواضع أخر ; لأن قوله تعالى : إن السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل أولئك كان عنه مسئولا   [ 17 \ 36 ] ، يفيد تعليل النهي في قوله : ولا تقف ما ليس لك به علم     [ 17 \ 36 ] بالسؤال عن الجوارح المذكورة ، لما تقرر في الأصول في مسلك   الإيماء والتنبيه : أن " إن " المكسورة من حروف التعليل . وإيضاحه : أن   المعنى : انته عما لا يحل لك ; لأن الله أنعم عليك بالسمع والبصر والعقل   لتشكره ، وهو مختبرك بذلك وسائلك عنه ، فلا تستعمل نعمه في معصية .
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (214)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(31)
صـ 156 إلى صـ 160*
*
*
*
ويدل لهذا المعنى قوله تعالى : والله أخرجكم من بطون أمهاتكم لا تعلمون شيئا وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة لعلكم تشكرون  [ ص: 156 ]   [ 16 \ 78 ] ، ونحوها من الآيات . والإشارة في قوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة بقوله : أولئك راجعة إلى السمع والبصر والفؤاد ، وهو دليل على الإشارة " أولئك " لغير العقلاء وهو الصحيح ، ومن شواهده في العربية قول الشاعر وهو العرجي    : 


**يا ما أميلح غزلانا شدن لنا من هاؤليائكن الضال والسمر* *

 وقول جرير : 


**ذم المنازل بعد منزلة اللوى     والعيش بعد أولئك الأيام 
**

 خلافا لمن زعم أن بيت جرير  لا شاهد فيه ، وأن الرواية فيه " بعد أولئك الأقوام " والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : ولا تمش في الأرض مرحا إنك لن تخرق الأرض ولن تبلغ الجبال طولا 

 نهى الله جل وعلا الناس في هذه الآية الكريمة عن التجبر والتبختر في المشية   . وقوله : مرحا [ 17 \ 37 ] مصدر منكر ، وهو حال على حد قول ابن مالك  في الخلاصة : 


**ومصدر منكر حالا يقع بكثرة كبغتة زيد طلع* *

 وقرئ : " مرحا " بكسر الراء على أنه الوصف من مرح ( بالكسر ) يمرح (   بالفتح ) أي : لا تمش في الأرض في حال كونك متبخترا متمايلا مشي الجبارين .   

 وقد أوضح جل وعلا هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ; كقوله عن لقمان  مقررا له : ولا تصعر خدك للناس ولا تمش في الأرض مرحا إن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور واقصد في مشيك الآية [ 31 \ 18 ، 19 ] ، وقوله : وعباد الرحمن الذين يمشون على الأرض هونا الآية [ 25 \ 63 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وأصل المرح في اللغة : شدة الفرح والنشاط ، وإطلاقه على مشي الإنسان   متبخترا مشي المتكبرين ; لأن ذلك من لوازم شدة الفرح والنشاط عادة . 

 وأظهر القولين عندي في قوله تعالى : إنك لن تخرق الأرض   [ 17 \ 37 ] أن معناه لن تجعل فيها خرقا بدوسك لها وشدة وطئك عليها ، ويدل لهذا المعنى قوله بعده : ولن تبلغ الجبال طولا     [ 17 \ 37 ] أي : أنت أيها المتكبر المختال ضعيف حقير عاجز محصور بين   جمادين ، أنت عاجز عن التأثير فيهما ، فالأرض التي تحتك لا تقدر أن   [ ص:   157 ] تؤثر فيها فتخرقها بشدة وطئك عليها ، والجبال الشامخة فوقك لا يبلغ   طولك طولها ; فاعرف قدرك ، ولا تتكبر ، ولا تمش في الأرض مرحا . 

 القول الثاني أن معنى لن تخرق الأرض   [ 17 \ 37 ] لن تقطعها بمشيك . قاله  ابن جرير  ، واستشهد له بقول  رؤبة بن العجاج    : 


**وقاتم الأعماق خاوي المخترق     مشتبه الأعلام لماع الخفق 


**لأن   مراده بالمخترق : مكان الاختراق . أي المشي والمرور فيه . وأجود الأعاريب   في قوله : طولا أنه تمييز محول عن الفاعل ، أي لن يبلغ طولك الجبال ،  خلافا  لمن أعربه حالا ومن أعربه مفعولا من أجله ، وقد أجاد من قال : 


**ولا تمش فوق الأرض إلا تواضعا     فكم تحتها قوم هم منك أرفع 
**


**وإن كنت في عز وحرز ومنعة     فكم مات من قوم هم منك أمنع 
**

 واستدل بعض أهل العلم بقوله تعالى : ولا تمش في الأرض مرحا   [ 17 \ 37 ] على منع الرقص وتعاطيه ; لأن فاعله ممن يمشي مرحا . 
قوله تعالى : أفأصفاكم ربكم بالبنين واتخذ من الملائكة إناثا إنكم لتقولون قولا عظيما 

 الهمزة في قوله : أفأصفاكم ربكم بالبنين    [  17 \ 40 ] للإنكار ، ومعنى الآية : أفخصكم ربكم على وجه الخصوص والصفاء   بأفضل الأولاد وهم البنون ، لم يجعل فيهم نصيبا لنفسه ، واتخذ لنفسه   أدونهم وهي البنات ! وهذا خلاف المعقول والعادة ، فإن السادة لا يؤثرون   عبيدهم بأجود الأشياء وأصفاها من الشوب ، ويتخذون لأنفسهم أردأها وأدونها ،   فلو كان جل وعلا متخذا ولدا - سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك علوا كبيرا - لاتخذ   أجود النصيبين ولم يتخذ أردأهما ، ولم يصطفكم دون نفسه بأفضلهما . 

 وهذا الإنكار متوجه على الكفار في قولهم : الملائكة بنات الله ، سبحانه   وتعالى عما يقولون علوا كبيرا ، فقد جعلوا له الأولاد ! ومع ذلك جعلوا له   أضعفها وأردأها وهو الإناث ، وهم لا يرضونها لأنفسهم . 

 وقد بين الله تعالى هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله : ألكم الذكر وله الأنثى تلك إذا قسمة ضيزى   [ 53 \ 21 - 22 ] ، وقوله : أم له البنات ولكم البنون ، وقوله : لو أراد الله أن يتخذ ولدا لاصطفى مما يخلق ما يشاء   [ 39 \ 4 ] ، والآيات بمثل هذا كثيرة جدا ، وقد بينا ذلك بإيضاح في " سورة النحل " ، وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة :   [ ص: 158 ] إنكم لتقولون قولا عظيما   [ 17 \ 40 ] بين فيه أن ادعاء الأولاد لله - سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك علوا كبيرا - أمر عظيم جدا ، وقد بين شدة عظمه بقوله تعالى : وقالوا اتخذ الرحمن ولدا لقد جئتم شيئا إدا تكاد السماوات يتفطرن منه وتنشق الأرض وتخر الجبال هدا أن دعوا للرحمن ولدا وما ينبغي للرحمن أن يتخذ ولدا إن كل من في السماوات والأرض إلا آتي الرحمن عبدا لقد أحصاهم وعدهم عدا وكلهم آتيه يوم القيامة فردا     [ 19 \ 88 - 95 ] ، فالمشركون - قبحهم الله - جعلوا الملائكة الذين هم   عباد الرحمن إناثا ، ثم ادعوا أنهم بنات الله ، ثم عبدوهم ; فاقترفوا   الجريمة العظمى في المقامات الثلاث ، والهمزة والفاء في نحو قوله : أفأصفاكم   [ 17 \ 40 ] قد بينا حكمها بإيضاح في " سورة النحل " أيضا . 
قوله تعالى : قل لو كان معه آلهة كما يقولون إذا لابتغوا إلى ذي العرش سبيلا   . 

 قرأ جمهور القراء " كما تقولون " بتاء الخطاب . وقرأ ابن كثير  وحفص  عن عاصم  كما يقولون     [ 17 \ 42 ] بياء الغيبة . وفي معنى هذه الآية الكريمة وجهان من التفسير  ،  كلاهما حق ويشهد له قرآن . وقد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك : أن   الآية قد يكون فيها وجهان كلاهما حق ، وكلاهما يشهد له قرآن ، فنذكر  الجميع  لأنه كله حق . 

 الأول من الوجهين المذكورين : أن معنى الآية الكريمة : لو كان مع الله   آلهة أخرى كما يزعم الكفار لابتغوا ( أي الآلهة المزعومة ) أي لطلبوا إلى   ذي العرش ( أي إلى الله ) سبيلا ; أي إلى مغالبته وإزالة ملكه ، لأنهم إذا   يكونون شركاءه كما يفعل الملوك بعضهم مع بعض . سبحان الله وتعالى عن ذلك   علوا كبيرا ! 

 وهذا القول في معنى الآية هو الظاهر عندي ، وهو المتبادر من معنى الآية الكريمة ، ومن الآيات الشاهدة لهذا المعنى قوله تعالى : ما اتخذ الله من ولد وما كان معه من إله إذا لذهب كل إله بما خلق ولعلا بعضهم على بعض سبحان الله عما يصفون عالم الغيب والشهادة فتعالى عما يشركون   [ 23 \ 91 ، 92 ] ، وقوله : لو كان فيهما آلهة إلا الله لفسدتا فسبحان الله رب العرش عما يصفون   [ 21 \ 22 ] وهذا المعنى في الآية مروي عن  ابن عباس  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ، وأبي علي الفارسي  ، والنقاش  ، وأبي منصور  ، وغيره من المتكلمين . 

 الوجه الثاني في معنى الآية الكريمة : أن المعنى لابتغوا إلى ذي العرش سبيلا  [ ص: 159 ] أي : طريقا ووسيلة تقربهم إليه لاعترافهم بفضله ، ويدل لهذا المعنى قوله تعالى : أولئك الذين يدعون يبتغون إلى ربهم الوسيلة أيهم أقرب ويرجون رحمته ويخافون عذابه الآية [ 17 \ 57 ] ، ويروى هذا القول عن قتادة  ، واقتصر عليه ابن كثير  في تفسيره . 

 ولا شك أن المعنى الظاهر المتبادر من الآية بحسب اللغة العربية هو القول   الأول ; لأن في الآية فرض المحال ، والمحال المفروض الذي هو وجود آلهة مع   الله مشاركة له ، لا يظهر معه أنها تتقرب إليه ، بل تنازعه لو كانت موجودة ،   ولكنها معدومة مستحيلة الوجود ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : وإذا قرأت القرآن جعلنا بينك وبين الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة حجابا مستورا 

 في هذه الآية الكريمة وجهان من التفسير : 

 الأول : أن المعنى : وإذا قرأت القرآن جعلنا بينك وبين الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة حجابا     ; أي حائلا وساترا يمنعهم من تفهم القرآن وإدراكه لئلا يفقهوه فينتفعوا   به ، وعلى هذا القول فالحجاب المستور هو ما حجب الله به قلوبهم عن  الانتفاع  بكتابه ، والآيات الشاهدة لهذا المعنى كثيرة ; كقوله : وقالوا قلوبنا في أكنة مما تدعونا إليه وفي آذاننا وقر ومن بيننا وبينك حجاب فاعمل إننا عاملون   [ 41 \ 5 ] ، وقوله : ختم الله على قلوبهم الآية [ 2 \ 7 ] ، وقوله : إنا جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه الآية [ 18 \ 57 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وممن قال بهذا القول في معنى الآية : قتادة   والزجاج  وغيرهما . 

 الوجه الثاني في الآية : أن المراد بالحجاب المستور أن الله يستره عن أعين   الكفار فلا يرونه ، قال صاحب الدر المنثور في الكلام على هذه الآية :  أخرج  أبو يعلى   وابن أبي حاتم  وصححه ، وابن مردويه  ، وأبو نعيم  والبيهقي  معا في الدلائل عن  أسماء بنت أبي بكر  رضي الله عنهما ، قالت : لما نزلت : تبت يدا أبي لهب   [ 111 \ 1 ] أقبلت العوراء أم جميل  ولها ولولة وفي يدها فهر وهي تقول : 

 مذمما أبينا . . ودينه قلينا . . وأمره عصينا 

 ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جالس ، وأبو بكر  رضي الله عنه إلى جنبه ، فقال أبو بكر  رضي الله عنه : لقد أقبلت هذه وأنا أخاف أن تراك ؟ فقال : " إنها لن تراني " وقرأ قرآنا اعتصم به ، كما قال تعالى : وإذا قرأت القرآن جعلنا بينك وبين الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة حجابا مستورا  [ ص: 160 ]   [ 17 \ 45 ] ، فجاءت حتى قامت على أبي بكر  رضي الله عنه فلم تر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقالت : يا أبا بكر  ، بلغني أن صاحبك هجاني . فقال أبو بكر  رضي الله عنه : لا ورب هذا البيت ما هجاك ، فانصرفت وهي تقول : قد علمت قريش  أني بنت سيدها ، إلى غير ذلك من الروايات بهذا المعنى . 

 وقال أبو عبد الله القرطبي  رحمه الله في تفسير هذه الآية ، بعد أن ساق بعض الروايات نحو ما ذكرنا في هذا الوجه الأخير ما نصه : ولقد اتفق لي ببلادنا - الأندلس    - بحصن منثور  من أعمال قرطبة  مثل   هذا ، وذلك أني هربت أمام العدو وانحزت إلى ناحية عنه ، فلم ألبث أن خرج   في طلبي فارسان وأنا في فضاء من الأرض قاعد ليس يسترني عنهما شيء ، وأنا   أقرأ أول سورة يس وغير ذلك من القرآن ، فعبرا علي ثم رجعا من حيث جاءا ،   وأحدهما يقول للآخر : هذا ديبلة ( يعنون شيطانا ) وأعمى الله عز وجل   أبصارهم فلم يروني . اهـ ، وقال القرطبي    : إن هذا الوجه في معنى الآية هو الأظهر . 

 والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : حجابا مستورا قال بعض العلماء : هو من إطلاق اسم المفعول وإرادة اسم الفاعل ; أي حجابا ساترا ، وقد يقع عكسه كقوله تعالى : من ماء دافق   [ 86 \ 6 ] أي مدفوق عيشة راضية     [ 69 \ 21 ] أي مرضية . فإطلاق كل من اسم الفاعل واسم المفعول وإرادة   الآخر أسلوب من أساليب اللغة العربية ، والبيانيون يسمون مثل ذلك الإطلاق "   مجازا عقليا " ومن أمثلة إطلاق المفعول وإرادة الفاعل كالقول في الآية ;   قولهم : ميمون ومشئوم ، بمعنى يامن وشائم . وقال بعض أهل العلم : قوله : مستورا على   معناه الظاهر من كونه اسم مفعول ; لأن ذلك الحجاب مستور عن أعين الناس  فلا  يرونه ، أو مستورا به القارئ فلا يراه غيره ، واختار هذا أبو حيان  في البحر ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : وجعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقرا   . 

 بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه جعل على قلوب الكفار أكنة ( جمع   كنان ) وهو ما يستر الشيء ويغطيه ويكنه ، لئلا يفقهوا القرآن ، أو كراهة أن   يفقهوه لحيلولة تلك الأكنة بين قلوبهم وبين فقه القرآن ; أي فهم معانيه   فهما ينتفع به صاحبه ، وأنه جعل في آذانهم وقرا ; أي صمما وثقلا لئلا   يسمعوه سماع قبول وانتفاع . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (215)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(32)
صـ 161 إلى صـ 165*
*
*
*

 وبين في مواضع أخر سبب الحيلولة بين القلوب وبين الانتفاع به ، وأنه هو كفرهم ،   [ ص: 161 ] فجازاهم الله على كفرهم بطمس البصائر وإزاغة القلوب والطبع والختم والأكنة المانعة من وصول الخير إليها ، كقوله تعالى : فلما زاغوا أزاغ الله قلوبهم الآية [ 61 \ 5 ] ، وقوله : بل طبع الله عليها بكفرهم   [ 4 \ 155 ] ، وقوله : ونقلب أفئدتهم وأبصارهم كما لم يؤمنوا به أول مرة   [ 6 \ 110 ] ، وقوله : في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا الآية [ 2 \ 102 ] ، وقوله : وأما الذين في قلوبهم مرض فزادتهم رجسا إلى رجسهم وماتوا وهم كافرون   [ 9 \ 125 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 تنبيه 

 في هذه الآية الكريمة الرد الواضح على القدرية في قولهم : إن الشر لا يقع بمشيئة الله ، بل بمشيئة العبد   ; سبحان الله وتعالى علوا كبيرا عن أن يقع في ملكه شيء ليس بمشيئته ؟ ولو شاء الله ما أشركوا   [ 6 \ 107 ] ، ولو شئنا لآتينا كل نفس هداها الآية [ 32 \ 13 ] ، ولو شاء الله لجمعهم على الهدى   [ 6 \ 35 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
قوله تعالى : وإذا ذكرت ربك في القرآن وحده ولوا على أدبارهم نفورا   . 

 بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أن نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا ذكر ربه   وحده في القرآن بأن قال : " لا إله إلا الله " ولى الكافرون على أدبارهم   نفورا ، بغضا منهم لكلمة التوحيد ، ومحبة للإشراك به جل وعلا . 

 وأوضح هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ، مبينا أن نفورهم من ذكره وحده جل وعلا سبب خلودهم في النار ، كقوله : وإذا ذكر الله وحده اشمأزت قلوب الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة وإذا ذكر الذين من دونه إذا هم يستبشرون   [ 39 \ 45 ] ، وقوله : ذلكم بأنه إذا دعي الله وحده كفرتم وإن يشرك به تؤمنوا فالحكم لله العلي الكبير   [ 40 \ 12 ] ، وقوله : إنهم كانوا إذا قيل لهم لا إله إلا الله يستكبرون ويقولون أئنا لتاركو آلهتنا لشاعر مجنون   [ 37 \ 35 ، 36 ] ، وقوله : كبر على المشركين ما تدعوهم إليه الآية [ 42 \ 13 ] ، وقوله : وإذا تتلى عليهم آياتنا بينات تعرف في وجوه الذين كفروا المنكر يكادون يسطون بالذين يتلون عليهم آياتنا   [ 22 \ 72 ] ، وقوله : وقال الذين كفروا لا تسمعوا لهذا القرآن والغوا فيه لعلكم تغلبون   [ 41 \ 72 ] . 

 [ ص: 162 ] وقوله  في هذه الآية : نفورا [ 17 \  46 ] جمع نافر ; فهو حال . أي ولوا على  أدبارهم في حال كونهم نافرين من  ذكر الله وحده من دون إشراك ، والفاعل يجمع  على فعول كساجد وسجود ، وراكع  وركوع . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : " نفورا " مصدر ، وعليه فهو ما ناب عن المطلق من قوله : ولوا ; لأن التولية عن ذكره وحده بمعنى النفور منه . 
قوله تعالى : قل ادعوا الذين زعمتم من دونه فلا يملكون كشف الضر عنكم ولا تحويلا أولئك الذين يدعون يبتغون إلى ربهم الوسيلة أيهم أقرب ويرجون رحمته ويخافون عذابه إن عذاب ربك كان محذورا 

 ; بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن المعبودين من دون الله الذين زعم   الكفار أنهم يقربونهم إلى الله زلفى ، ويشفعون لهم عنده لا يملكون كشف   الضر عن عابديهم ; أي إزالة المكروه عنهم ، ولا تحويلا ، أي تحويله من   إنسان إلى آخر ، أو تحويل المرض إلى الصحة ، والفقر إلى الغنى ، والقحط إلى   الجدب ، ونحو ذلك . ثم بين فيها أيضا أن المعبودين الذين عبدهم الكفار من   دون الله يتقربون إلى الله بطاعته ، ويبتغون الوسيلة إليه ، أي الطريق  إلى  رضاه ونيل ما عنده من الثواب بطاعته فكان الواجب عليكم أن تكونوا  مثلهم . 

قال  ابن مسعود    : نزلت هذه الآية في قوم من العرب من خزاعة    - أو غيرهم - كانوا يعبدون رجالا من الجن ، فأسلم الجنيون وبقي الكفار يعبدونهم فأنزل الله : أولئك الذين يدعون يبتغون إلى ربهم الوسيلة الآية   [ 17 \ 57 ] ، وعن  ابن عباس    : أن هذه الآية نزلت في الذين كانوا يعبدون عزيرا  والمسيح  وأمه ، وعنه أيضا ، وعن  ابن مسعود  ، وابن زيد  ، والحسن    : أنها نزلت في عبدة الملائكة . وعن  ابن عباس    : أنها نزلت في عبدة الشمس والقمر والكواكب وعزير  والمسيح  وأمه . 

 وهذا المعنى الذي بينه جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : من أن كل معبود من   دون الله لا ينفع عابده ، وأن كل معبود من دونه مفتقر إليه ومحتاج له جل   وعلا ، بينه أيضا في مواضع أخر ، كقوله " في سبأ " : قل ادعوا الذين زعمتم من دون الله لا يملكون مثقال ذرة في السماوات ولا في الأرض وما لهم فيهما من شرك وما له منهم من ظهير ولا تنفع الشفاعة عنده إلا لمن أذن له   [ 34 \ 22 - 23 ] ، وقوله " في الزمر " : أفرأيتم   ما تدعون من دون الله إن أرادني الله بضر هل هن كاشفات ضره أو أرادني   برحمة هل هن ممسكات رحمته قل حسبي الله عليه يتوكل المتوكلون  [ ص:  163 ]    [ 39 \ 38 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وقد قدمنا " في سورة  المائدة " أن  المراد بالوسيلة في هذه الآية الكريمة " وفي آية المائدة " :  هو التقرب إلى الله بالعمل الصالح   ; ومنه قول لبيد    : 


**أرى الناس لا يدرون ما قدر أمرهم بلى كل ذي لب إلى الله واسل* *

 وقد قدمنا " في المائدة " أن التحقيق أن قول عنترة    : 


**إن الرجال لهم إليك وسيلة     إن يأخذوك تكحلي وتخضبي 
**

 من هذا المعنى ، كما قدمنا أنها تجمع على وسائل ، كقوله : 


**إذا غفل الواشون عدنا لوصلنا     وعاد التصافي بيننا والوسائل 
**

 وأصح الأعاريب في قوله : أيهم أقرب    [ 17 \  57 ] ، أنه بدل من واو الفاعل في قوله : يبتغون ، وقد أوضحنا هذا "  في  سورة المائدة " بما أغنى عن إعادته هنا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : وإن من قرية إلا نحن مهلكوها قبل يوم القيامة أو معذبوها عذابا شديدا كان ذلك في الكتاب مسطورا   . 

 قال بعض أهل العلم : في هذه الآية الكريمة حذف الصفة ، أي : وإن من قرية   ظالمة إلا نحن مهلكوها . وهذا النعت المحذوف دلت عليه آيات من كتاب الله   تعالى ; كقوله : وما كنا مهلكي القرى إلا وأهلها ظالمون   [ 28 \ 59 ] ، وقوله : ذلك أن لم يكن ربك مهلك القرى بظلم وأهلها غافلون   [ 6 \ 131 ] ، أي بل لا بد أن تنذرهم الرسل فيكفروا بهم وبربهم ، وقوله : وما كان ربك ليهلك القرى بظلم وأهلها مصلحون   [ 11 \ 117 ] ، وقوله : وكأين من قرية عتت عن أمر ربها ورسله فحاسبناها حسابا شديدا وعذبناها عذابا نكرا فذاقت وبال أمرها وكان عاقبة أمرها خسرا   [ 65 \ 8 ، 9 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وغاية ما في هذا القول حذف النعت مع وجود أدلة تدل عليه ، ونظيره في القرآن قوله تعالى : وكان وراءهم ملك يأخذ كل سفينة غصبا   [ 18 \ 79 ] ، أي كل سفينة صالحة ; بدليل أن خرق الخضر  للسفينة التي ركب فيها هو وموسى  يريد به سلامتها من أخذ الملك لها ; لأنه لا يأخذ المعيبة التي فيها الخرق وإنما يأخذ الصحيحة ، ومن حذف النعت قوله تعالى : قالوا الآن جئت بالحق   [ 2 \ 71 ] ; أي بالحق الواضح الذي لا لبس معه في صفات البقرة المطلوبة ، ونظيره من كلام العرب قول الشاعر ، وهو المرقش الأكبر    : 


** [ ص: 164 ] ورب أسيلة الخدين بكر مهفهفة لها فرع وجيد* 
*

 أي فرع فاحم وجيد طويل . 

 وقول عبيد بن الأبرص : 
**من قوله قول ومن فعله     فعل ومن نائله نائل 
**

 أي قوله قول فصل ، وفعله فعل جميل ، ونائله نائل جزيل ، وإلى هذا أشار في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**وما من المنعوت والنعت عقل     يجوز حذفه وفي النعت يقل 
**

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : الآية عامة ، فالقرية الصالحة إهلاكها بالموت ،   والقرية الطالحة إهلاكها بالعذاب ، ولا شك أن كل نفس ذائقة الموت ، والمراد   بالكتاب : اللوح المحفوظ ، والمسطور : المكتوب . ومنه قول جرير    : 


**من شاء بايعته مالي وخلعته ما     تكمل التيم في ديوانها سطرا 
**

 وما يرويه مقاتل عن كتاب  الضحاك بن مزاحم  في تفسير هذه الآية : من أن مكة  تخربها الحبشة  ، وتهلك المدينة  بالجوع ، والبصرة  بالغرق ، والكوفة  بالترك ، والجبال بالصواعق والرواجف ، وأما خراسان  فهلاكها ضروب ، ثم ذكر بلدا بلدا - لا يكاد يعول عليه ; لأنه لا أساس له من الصحة ، وكذلك ما يروى عن  وهب بن منبه    : أن الجزيرة  آمنة من الخراب حتى تخرب أرمينية  ، وأرمينية  آمنة حتى تخرب مصر  ، ومصر  آمنة حتى تخرب الكوفة  ، ولا تكون الملحمة الكبرى حتى تخرب الكوفة  ، فإذا كانت الملحمة الكبرى فتحت قسطنطينة  على يد رجل من بني هاشم  ، وخراب الأندلس  من قبل الزنج  ، وخراب إفريقية  من قبل الأندلس  ، وخراب مصر  من انقطاع النيل واختلاف الجيوش فيها ، وخراب العراق  من الجوع ، وخراب الكوفة  من قبل عدو يحصرهم ويمنعهم الشراب من الفرات ، وخراب البصرة  من قبيل الغرق ، وخراب الأبلة  من عدو يحصرهم برا وبحرا ، وخراب الري  من الديلم  ، وخراب خراسان  من قبل التبت  ، وخراب التبت  من قبل الصين  ، وخراب الهند  واليمن  من قبل الجراد والسلطان ، وخراب مكة  من الحبشة  ، وخراب المدينة  من الجوع . اهـ . 

 كل ذلك لا يعول عليه ; لأنه من قبيل الإسرائيليات . 
قوله تعالى : وآتينا ثمود الناقة مبصرة فظلموا بها 

 الآية ، بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه آتى ثمود  الناقة   في حال كونها آية مبصرة ، أي بينة تجعلهم يبصرون الحق واضحا لا لبس فيه   فظلموا بها ، ولم يبين ظلمهم بها هاهنا ، ولكنه أوضحه في مواضع أخر ،   [ ص: 165 ] كقوله : فعقروا الناقة وعتوا عن أمر ربهم الآية [ 7 \ 77 ] ، وقوله : فكذبوه فعقروها الآية [ 91 \ 14 ] ، وقوله : فنادوا صاحبهم فتعاطى فعقر   [ 54 \ 29 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
قوله تعالى : وإذ قلنا لك إن ربك أحاط بالناس 

 الآية [ 17 \ 60 ] ، بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه أخبر نبيه   صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أحاط بالناس ; أي فهم في قبضته يفعل فيهم كيف يشاء   فيسلط نبيه عليهم ويحفظه منهم . 

 قال بعض أهل العلم : ومن الآيات التي فصلت بعض التفصيل في هذه الإحاطة ، قوله تعالى : سيهزم الجمع ويولون الدبر   [ 54 \ 45 ] ، وقوله : قل للذين كفروا ستغلبون الآية [ 3 \ 12 ] ، وقوله : والله يعصمك من الناس   [ 5 \ 67 ] ، وفي هذا أن هذه الآية مكية ، وبعض الآيات المذكورة مدني . أما آية القمر وهي قوله : سيهزم الجمع   [ 54 \ 45 ] ، الآتية فلا إشكال في البيان بها لأنها مكية . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (216)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(33)
صـ 166 إلى صـ 170*
*
*
*
قوله تعالى : وما جعلنا الرؤيا التي أريناك إلا فتنة للناس والشجرة الملعونة في القرآن   . 

 التحقيق في معنى هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الله جل وعلا جعل ما أراه نبيه   صلى الله عليه وسلم من الغرائب والعجائب ليلة الإسراء والمعراج فتنة للناس ;   لأن عقول بعضهم ضاقت عن قبول ذلك ، معتقدة أنه لا يمكن أن يكون حقا ،   قالوا : كيف يصلي ببيت المقدس ، ويخترق السبع الطباق ، ويرى ما رأى في ليلة   واحدة ، ويصبح في محله بمكة ؟ هذا محال ، فكان هذا الأمر فتنة لهم لعدم   تصديقهم به ، واعتقادهم أنه لا يمكن ، وأنه جل وعلا جعل الشجرة الملعونة في   القرآن التي هي شجرة الزقوم فتنة للناس ، لأنهم لما سمعوه صلى الله عليه   وسلم يقرأ : إنها شجرة تخرج في أصل الجحيم الآية   [ 37 \ 64 ] ، قالوا : ظهر كذبه ; لأن الشجر لا ينبت في الأرض اليابسة ،   فكيف ينبت في أصل النار ؟ فصار ذلك فتنة . وبين أن هذا هو المراد من كون   الشجرة المذكورة فتنة لهم بقوله : أذلك خير نزلا أم شجرة الزقوم إنا جعلناها فتنة للظالمين إنها شجرة تخرج في أصل الجحيم الآية [ 37 \ 62 - 64 ] وهو واضح كما ترى . وأشار في موضع آخر إلى الرؤيا التي جعلها فتنة لهم ، وهو قوله : أفتمارونه على ما يرى ولقد رآه نزلة أخرى عند سدرة المنتهى عندها جنة المأوى إذ يغشى السدرة ما يغشى ما زاغ البصر وما طغى لقد رأى من آيات ربه الكبرى   [ 53 \ 12 - 18 ] ، وقد قدمنا إيضاح هذا في أول هذه السورة الكريمة . وبهذا التحقيق الذي ذكرنا تعلم   [ ص: 166 ] أن قول من قال : إن الرؤيا التي أراه الله إياها هي رؤياه في المنام بني أمية  على منبره ، وإن المراد بالشجرة الملعونة في القرآن بنو أمية      - لا يعول عليه ; إذ لا أساس له من الصحة ، والحديث الوارد بذلك ضعيف لا   تقوم به حجة ، وإنما وصف الشجرة باللعن لأنها في أصل النار ، وأصل النار   بعيد من رحمة الله ، واللعن : الإبعاد عن رحمة الله ، أو لخبث صفاتها التي   وصفت بها في القرآن ، أو للعن الذين يطعمونها . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس قال أأسجد لمن خلقت طينا   . 

 قوله تعالى في هذه الآية عن إبليس : أأسجد لمن خلقت طينا   [ 17 \ 61 ] ، يدل فيه إنكار إبليس للسجود بهمزة   الإنكار على إبائه واستكباره عن السجود لمخلوق من طين ، وصرح بهذا الإباء   والاستكبار في مواضع أخر ، فصرح بهما معا " في البقرة " في قوله : إلا إبليس أبى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين   [ 2 \ 34 ] ، وصرح بإبائه " في الحجر " بقوله : إلا إبليس أبى أن يكون مع الساجدين   [ 115 \ 31 ] ، وباستكباره في " ص " بقوله : إلا إبليس استكبر وكان من الكافرين     [ 38 \ 74 ] ، وبين سبب استكباره بقوله : أنا خير منه خلقتني من نار   وخلقته من طين [ 12 ، 18 \ 76 ] ، كما تقدم إيضاحه " في البقرة " ، وقوله :   طينا حال ; أي لمن خلقته في حال كونه طينا . وتجويز  الزمخشري  كونه   حالا من نفس الموصول ، غير ظاهر عندي . وقيل : منصوب بنزع الخافض ; أي من   طين . وقيل : تمييز ، وهو أضعفها . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : قال أرأيتك هذا الذي كرمت علي لئن أخرتن إلى يوم القيامة لأحتنكن ذريته إلا قليلا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن إبليس اللعين قال له : أرأيتك   [ 17 \ 62 ] ، أي أخبرني : هذا الذي كرمته علي فأمرتني بالسجود له وهو آدم    ; أي لم كرمته علي وأنا خير منه . والكاف في أرأيتك حرف خطاب ، و " هذا " مفعول به لـ " أرأيت " . 

 والمعنى : أخبرني . وقيل : إن الكاف مفعول به ، و " هذا " مبتدأ ، وهو قول ضعيف . وقوله : لأحتنكن ذريته   [ 17 \ 62 ] ، قال  ابن عباس    : لأستولين عليهم ، وقاله الفراء    . وقال مجاهد    : لأحتوينهم . وقال ابن زيد    : لأضلنهم . قال القرطبي    : والمعنى متقارب . أي لأستأصلنهم بالإغواء والإضلال ، ولأجتاحنهم . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : الذي يظهر لي في معنى الآية أن المراد بقوله : لأحتنكن ذريته ، أي لأقودنهم إلى ما أشاء ; من قول العرب : احتنكت الفرس : إذا جعلت الرسن   [ ص: 167 ] في حنكه لتقوده حيث شئت . تقول العرب      : حنكت الفرس أحنكه ( من باب ضرب ونصر ) واحتنكته : إذا جعلت فيه الرسن ;   لأن الرسن يكون على حنكه . وقول العرب : احتنك الجراد الأرض : أي أكل ما   عليها . من هذا القبيل ; لأنه يأكل بأفواهه ، والحنك حول الفم . هذا هو  أصل  الاستعمال في الظاهر ، فالاشتقاق في المادة من الحنك ، وإن كان يستعمل  في  الإهلاك مطلقا والاستئصال ; كقول الراجز : 
**أشكو إليك سنة قد أجحفت جهدا إلى جهد بنا وأضعفت* *


**واحتنكت أموالنا واجتلفت* *

 وهذا الذي ذكر جل وعلا عن إبليس في هذه الآية من قوله : لأحتنكن ذريته الآية [ 17 \ 62 ] ، بينه أيضا في مواضع أخر من كتابه ; كقوله لأقعدن لهم صراطك المستقيم ثم لآتينهم من بين أيديهم ومن خلفهم وعن أيمانهم وعن شمائلهم ولا تجد أكثرهم شاكرين   [ 7 \ 16 ، 17 ] ، وقوله : فبعزتك لأغوينهم أجمعين   [ 38 \ 82 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات كما تقدم إيضاحه " في سورة النساء " وغيرها . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية : إلا قليلا [ 17 \ 62 ] بين المراد بهذا القليل في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : ولأغوينهم أجمعين إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين   [ 38 \ 82 ، 83 ] ، وقوله : لأزينن لهم في الأرض ولأغوينهم أجمعين إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين   [ 15 \ 39 - 40 ] كما تقدم إيضاحه . 

 وقول إبليس في هذه الآية : لأحتنكن ذريته الآية [ 17 \ 62 ] ، قاله ظنا منه أنه سيقع وقد تحقق له هذا الظن ، كما قال تعالى : ولقد صدق عليهم إبليس ظنه فاتبعوه إلا فريقا من المؤمنين   [ 34 \ 20 ] . 
قوله تعالى : قال اذهب فمن تبعك منهم فإن جهنم جزاؤكم جزاء موفورا   . 

 قال القرطبي  في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : قال اذهب   [ 17 \ 63 ] ، هذا أمر إهانة ; أي اجهد جهدك ، فقد أنظرناك فمن تبعك ، أي : أطاعك من ذرية آدم  فإن جهنم جزاؤكم جزاء موفورا   [ 17 \ 63 ] أي وافرا . عن مجاهد  وغيره . وقال  الزمخشري  وأبو حيان    : اذهب ليس من الذهاب الذي هو نقيض المجيء ، وإنما معناه : امض لشأنك الذي اخترته . وعقبه بذكر ما جره سوء اختياره في قوله : فمن تبعك منهم فإن جهنم جزاؤكم جزاء موفورا   [ 17 \ 63 ] . 

 [ ص: 168 ] وهذا الوعيد الذي أوعد به إبليس ومن تبعه في هذه الآية الكريمة ، بينه أيضا في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : قال فالحق والحق أقول لأملأن جهنم منك وممن تبعك منهم أجمعين   [ 38 \ 84 - 85 ] ، وقوله : فكبكبوا فيها هم والغاوون وجنود إبليس أجمعون إلى غير ذلك من الآيات كما تقدم إيضاحه . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : جزاء مفعول مطلق منصوب بالمصدر قبله ، على حد قول ابن مالك  في الخلاصة : 


**بمثله أو فعل او وصف نصب وكونه أصلا لهذين انتخب* *

 والذي يظهر لي : أن قول من قال : إن " موفورا " بمعنى " وافر " لا داعي له   . بل " موفورا " اسم مفعول على بابه ، من قولهم : وفر الشيء يفره ،   فالفاعل وافر ، والمفعول موفور ، ومنه قول زهير    : 


**ومن يجعل المعروف من دون عرضه     يفره ومن لا يتق الشتم يشتم 
**

 وعليه : فالمعنى : جزاء مكملا متمما . وتستعمل هذه المادة لازمة أيضا تقول   : وفر ماله فهو وافر ; أي كثير . وقوله : " موفورا " نعت للمصدر قبله كما   هو واضح ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : واستفزز من استطعت منهم بصوتك وأجلب عليهم بخيلك ورجلك وشاركهم في الأموال والأولاد وعدهم وما يعدهم الشيطان إلا غرورا   . 

 قال ابن كثير  رحمه الله في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : هذا أمر قدري ; كقوله تعالى : ألم تر أنا أرسلنا الشياطين على الكافرين تؤزهم أزا   [ 19 \ 83 ] ; أي تزعجهم إلى المعاصي إزعاجا ، وتسوقهم إليها سوقا . انتهى . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : الذي يظهر لي أن صيغ الأمر في قوله : واستفزز   [ 17 \ 64 ] ، وقوله : وأجلب ، وقوله : وشاركهم ، إنما هي للتهديد ، أي افعل ذلك فسترى عاقبته الوخيمة ; كقوله : اعملوا ما شئتم   [ 41 \ 40 ] ، وبهذا جزم أبو حيان    " في البحر " ، وهو واضح كما ترى . وقوله : واستفزز ،   أي استخف من استطعت أن تستفزه منهم ، فالمفعول محذوف لدلالة المقام عليه ،   والاستفزاز : الاستخفاف . ورجل فز : أي خفيف ، ومنه قيل لولد البقرة : فز  .  لخفة حركته . ومنه قول زهير    : 

 [ ص: 169 ] 
**كما استغاث بسيء فز غيطلة خاف العيون ولم ينظر به الحشك* *

 " والسيء " في بيت زهير  بالسين  المهملة  مفتوحة بعدها ياء ساكنة وآخره همز : اللبن الذي يكون في أطراف  الأخلاف قبل  نزول الدرة ، والحشك أصله السكون ; لأنه مصدر حشكت الدرة : إذا  امتلأت ،  وإنما حركه زهير  للوزن . والغيطلة هنا : بقرة الوحش ذات اللبن . وقوله ; بصوتك   [ 17 \ 64 ] ، قال مجاهد    : هو اللهو والغناء والمزامير ; أي استخف من استطعت أن تستخفه منهم باللهو والغناء والمزامير   . وقال  ابن عباس    : صوته يشمل كل داع دعا إلى معصية ; لأن ذلك إنما وقع طاعة له   . وقيل : بصوتك   : أي وسوستك . وقوله : وأجلب أصل   الإجلاب : السوق بجلبة من السائق . والجلبة : الأصوات . تقول العرب :  أجلب  على فرسه ، وجلب عليه : إذا صاح به من خلف واستحثه للسبق . والخيل  تطلق  على نفس الأفراس ، وعلى الفوارس الراكبين عليها ، وهو المراد في  الآية .  والرجل : جمع راجل ، كما قدمنا أن التحقيق : جمع " الفاعل " وصفا  على " فعل  " بفتح فسكون ، وأوضحنا أمثلته بكثرة ، واخترنا أنه جمع موجود  أغفله  الصرفيون ; إذ ليست فعل - بفتح فسكون - عندهم من صيغ الجموع ،  فيقولون فيما  ورد من ذلك كراجل ورجل ، وصاحب وصحب ، وراكب وركب ، وشارب  وشرب : إنه اسم  جمع لا جمع ، وهو خلاف التحقيق . 

 وقرأ حفص  عن عاصم  ورجلك   [ 17 \ 64 ] بكسر الجيم - لغة في الرجل جمع راجل . 

 وقال  الزمخشري    : هذه القراءة على أن " فعلا " بمعنى " فاعل " نحو تعب وتاعب ومعناه : " وجمعك الرجل " . اهـ ; أي : الماشين على أرجلهم . 

وشاركهم في الأموال والأولاد    [ 17 \ 64 ] ،  أما مشاركته لهم في الأموال فعلى أصناف : ( منها ) ما  حرموا على أنفسهم من  أموالهم طاعة له ; كالبحائر والسوائب ونحو ذلك ، وما  يأمرهم به من إنفاق  الأموال في معصية الله تعالى ، وما يأمرهم به من اكتساب  الأموال بالطرق  المحرمة شرعا كالربا والغصب وأنواع الخيانات ; لأنهم إنما  فعلوا ذلك طاعة  له . 

 وأما مشاركته لهم في الأولاد فعلى أصناف أيضا : 

 منها قتلهم بعض أولادهم طاعة له . 

 [ ص: 170 ] ومنها أنهم يمجسون أولادهم ويهودونهم وينصرونهم طاعة له وموالاة . 

 ومنها تسميتهم أولادهم عبد الحارث وعبد شمس وعبد العزى ونحو ذلك ، لأنهم   بذلك سموا أولادهم عبيدا لغير الله ؛ طاعة له ، ومن ذلك أولاد الزنى ;   لأنهم إنما تسببوا في وجودهم بارتكاب الفاحشة ؛ طاعة له ، إلى غير ذلك . 

 فإذا عرفت هذا فاعلم أن الله قد بين في آيات من كتابه بعض ما تضمنته هذه الآية من مشاركة الشيطان لهم في الأموال والأولاد ، كقوله : قد خسر الذين قتلوا أولادهم سفها بغير علم وحرموا ما رزقهم الله افتراء على الله قد ضلوا وما كانوا مهتدين     [ 6 \ 140 ] فقتلهم أولادهم المذكور في هذه الآية طاعة للشيطان مشاركة   منه لهم في أولادهم حيث قتلوهم في طاعته . وكذلك تحريم بعض ما رزقهم الله   المذكور في الآية طاعة له مشاركة منه لهم في أموالهم أيضا ; وكقوله : وجعلوا لله مما ذرأ من الحرث والأنعام نصيبا فقالوا هذا لله بزعمهم وهذا لشركائنا الآية [ 6 \ 136 ] ، وكقوله : وقالوا   هذه أنعام وحرث حجر لا يطعمها إلا من نشاء بزعمهم وأنعام حرمت ظهورها   وأنعام لا يذكرون اسم الله عليها افتراء عليه سيجزيهم بما كانوا يفترون   [ 6 \ 138 ] ، وقوله : قل أرأيتم ما أنزل الله لكم من رزق فجعلتم منه حراما وحلالا قل آلله أذن لكم أم على الله تفترون   [ 10 \ 59 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 ومن الأحاديث المبينة بعض مشاركته لهم فيما ذكر ، ما ثبت في صحيح مسلم  من حديث عياض بن حمار  رضي الله عنه : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " يقول الله عز وجل إني خلقت عبادي حنفاء فجاءتهم الشياطين فاجتالتهم عن دينهم ، وحرمت عليهم ما أحللت لهم   " ، وما ثبت في الصحيحين من حديث  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " لو   أن أحدكم إذا أراد أن يأتي أهله فقال بسم الله ، اللهم جنبنا الشيطان ،   وجنب الشيطان ما رزقتنا ، فإنه إن يقدر بينهما ولد في ذلك لم يضره شيطان   " انتهى . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (217)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(34)
صـ 171 إلى صـ 175*
*
*
*
 فاجتيال الشياطين لهم عن دينهم ، وتحريمها عليهم ما أحل الله لهم ( في   الحديث الأول ) وضرها لهم لو تركوا التسمية ( في الحديث الثاني ) كل ذلك من   أنواع مشاركتهم فيهم . وقوله : " فاجتالتهم " أصله افتعل من الجولان ; أي   استخفتهم الشياطين فجالوا معهم في الضلال . يقال : جال واجتال : إذا ذهب   وجاء ، ومنه الجولان في الحرب ، واجتال الشيء : إذا ذهب به وساقه . والعلم   عند الله تعالى . والأمر في قوله : وعدهم ;   [ ص: 171 ] كالأمر في قوله : واستفزز ، وقوله : وأجلب ، وقد قدمنا أنه للتهديد . 

 وقوله : وما يعدهم الشيطان إلا غرورا   [ 17 \ 64 ] بين فيه أن مواعيد الشيطان كلها غرور وباطل     ; كوعده لهم بأن الأصنام تشفع لهم وتقربهم عند الله زلفى ، وأن الله لما   جعل لهم المال والولد في الدنيا سيجعل لهم مثل ذلك في الآخرة ، إلى غير  ذلك  من المواعيد الكاذبة . 

 وقد بين تعالى هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : يعدهم ويمنيهم وما يعدهم الشيطان إلا غرورا   [ 4 \ 120 ] ، وقوله : ولكنكم فتنتم أنفسكم وتربصتم وارتبتم وغرتكم الأماني حتى جاء أمر الله وغركم بالله الغرور   [ 57 \ 14 ] ، وقوله : وقال الشيطان لما قضي الأمر إن الله وعدكم وعد الحق ووعدتكم فأخلفتكم   [ 14 \ 22 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
قوله تعالى : إن عبادي ليس لك عليهم سلطان 

 الآية [ 17 \ 65 ] ، بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن عباده   الصالحين لا سلطان للشيطان عليهم ، فالظاهر أن في الآية الكريمة حذف الصفة   كما قدرنا ، ويدل على الصفة المحذوفة إضافته العباد إليه إضافة تشريف ،   وتدل لهذه الصفة المقدرة أيضا آيات أخر ; كقوله : إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين   [ 15 \ 40 ] ، وقوله : إنه ليس له سلطان على الذين آمنوا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون إنما سلطانه على الذين يتولونه والذين هم به مشركون   [ 16 \ 99 - 100 ] ، وقوله : إن عبادي ليس لك عليهم سلطان إلا من اتبعك من الغاوين   [ 15 \ 42 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ; كما تقدم إيضاحه . 
قوله تعالى : وإذا مسكم الضر في البحر ضل من تدعون إلا إياه فلما نجاكم إلى البر أعرضتم وكان الإنسان كفورا أفأمنتم أن يخسف بكم جانب البر أو يرسل عليكم حاصبا ثم لا تجدوا لكم وكيلا أم أمنتم أن يعيدكم فيه تارة أخرى فيرسل عليكم قاصفا من الريح فيغرقكم بما كفرتم ثم لا تجدوا لكم علينا به تبيعا   . 

 بين جل وعلا في هذه الآيات الكريمة : أن الكفار إذا مسهم الضر في البحر ;   أي اشتدت عليهم الريح فغشيتهم أمواج البحر كأنها الجبال ، وظنوا أنهم لا   خلاص لهم من ذلك - ضل عنهم ; أي غاب عن أذهانهم وخواطرهم في ذلك الوقت كل   ما كانوا يعبدون من دون الله جل وعلا ، فلا يدعون في ذلك الوقت إلا الله جل   وعلا وحده ، لعلمهم أنه لا ينقذ من ذلك الكرب وغيره من الكروب إلا هو  وحده  جل وعلا ،   [ ص: 172 ] فأخلصوا  العبادة  والدعاء له وحده في ذلك الحين الذي أحاط بهم فيه هول البحر ، فإذا  نجاهم  الله وفرج عنهم ، ووصلوا البر رجعوا إلى ما كانوا عليه من الكفر ،  كما قال  تعالى : فلما نجاكم إلى البر أعرضتم وكان الإنسان كفورا   [ 17 \ 67 ] . 

 وهذا المعنى المذكور في هذه الآية الكريمة أوضحه الله جل وعلا في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله : هو   الذي يسيركم في البر والبحر حتى إذا كنتم في الفلك وجرين بهم بريح طيبة   وفرحوا بها جاءتها ريح عاصف وجاءهم الموج من كل مكان وظنوا أنهم أحيط بهم   دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين لئن أنجيتنا من هذه لنكونن من الشاكرين فلما أنجاهم إذا هم يبغون في الأرض بغير الحق   [ 10 \ 22 - 23 ] ، وقوله : قل من ينجيكم من ظلمات البر والبحر تدعونه تضرعا وخفية لئن أنجانا من هذه لنكونن من الشاكرين قل الله ينجيكم منها ومن كل كرب ثم أنتم تشركون   [ 6 \ 63 - 64 ] ، وقوله : فإذا ركبوا في الفلك دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين فلما نجاهم إلى البر إذا هم يشركون   [ 29 \ 65 ] ، وقوله : وإذا غشيهم موج كالظلل دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين فلما نجاهم إلى البر فمنهم مقتصد وما يجحد بآياتنا إلا كل ختار كفور   [ 31 \ 32 ] ، وقوله : وإذا مس الإنسان ضر دعا ربه منيبا إليه ثم إذا خوله نعمة منه نسي ما كان يدعو إليه من قبل وجعل لله أندادا ليضل عن سبيله   [ 39 \ 8 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات كما قدمنا إيضاحه " في سورة الأنعام " وغيرها . 

 ثم إن الله جل وعلا بين في هذا الموضع الذي نحن بصدده سخافة عقول الكفار ،   وأنهم إذا وصلوا إلى البر ونجوا من هول البحر رجعوا إلى كفرهم آمنين عذاب   الله ، مع أنه قادر على إهلاكهم بعد وصولهم إلى البر ، بأن يخسف بهم جانب   البر الذي يلي البحر فتبتلعهم الأرض ، أو يرسل عليهم حجارة من السماء   فتهلكهم ، أو يعيدهم مرة أخرى في البحر فتغرقهم أمواجه المتلاطمة ، كما قال   هنا منكرا عليهم أمنهم وكفرهم بعد وصول البر : أفأمنتم أن يخسف بكم جانب البر أو يرسل عليكم حاصبا   [ 17 \ 68 ] وهو المطر أو الريح اللذين فيهما الحجارة أم أمنتم أن يعيدكم فيه تارة أخرى فيرسل عليكم قاصفا من الريح فيغرقكم بما كفرتم     [ 17 \ 69 ] ; أي بسبب كفركم ، فالباء سببية ، و " ما " مصدرية .  والقاصف  : ريح البحار الشديدة التي تكسر المراكب وغيرها . ومنه قول أبي تمام    : 


**إن الرياح إذا ما أعصفت قصفت عيدان نجد ولا يعبأن بالرتم* *

 يعني : إذا ما هبت بشدة كسرت عيدان شجر نجد ؛ رتما كان أو غيره . 

 [ ص:  173 ] وهذا المعنى الذي بينه جل وعلا هنا  من قدرته على إهلاكهم في غير  البحر بخسف أو عذاب من السماء - أوضحه في  مواضع أخر ; كقوله : إن نشأ نخسف بهم الأرض أو نسقط عليهم كسفا من السماء الآية [ 34 \ 9 ] ، وقوله : قل هو القادر على أن يبعث عليكم عذابا من فوقكم أو من تحت أرجلكم الآية [ 6 \ 65 ] ، وقوله : أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير   [ 67 \ 16 - 17 ] ، وقوله " في قوم لوط     " : إنا أرسلنا عليهم حاصبا إلا آل لوط نجيناهم بسحر   [ 54 \ 34 ] ، وقوله : لنرسل عليهم حجارة من طين   [ 51 \ 33 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 والحاصب في هذه الآية قد قدمنا أنه قيل : إنها السحابة أو الريح ، وكلا   القولين صحيح ; لأن كل ريح شديدة ترمي بالحصباء تسمى حاصبا وحصبة ، وكل   سحابة ترمي بالبرد تسمى حاصبا أيضا ; ومنه قول  الفرزدق    : 


**مستقبلين شمال الشام يضربنا     بحاصب كنديف القطن منثور 
**

 وقول لبيد : 


**جرت عليها أن خوت من أهلها     أذيالها كل عصوف حصبه 
**

 وقوله في هذه الآية : ثم لا تجدوا لكم علينا به تبيعا   [ 17 \ 96 ] ، " فعيل " بمعنى " فاعل " . أي تابعا يتبعنا بالمطالبة بثأركم ; كقوله فدمدم عليهم ربهم بذنبهم فسواها ولا يخاف عقباها   [ 91 \ 14 ، 15 ] ، أي لا يخاف عاقبة تبعة تلحقه بذلك . وكل مطالب بدين أو ثأر أو غير ذلك تسميه العرب تبيعا ، ومنه قول الشماخ  يصف عقابا : 


**تلوذ ثعالب الشرفين منها     كما لاذ الغريم من التبيع 
**

 أي : كعياذ المدين من صاحب الدين الذي يطالبه بغرمه منه . 

 ومنه قول الآخر : 


**غدوا وغدت غزلانهم وكأنها     ضوامن غرم لهن تبيع 
**

 أي خصمهن مطالب بدين . 

 ومن هذا القبيل قوله تعالى : فاتباع بالمعروف وأداء إليه بإحسان الآية [ 2 \ 178 ] ، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إذا أتبع أحدكم على مليء فليتبع   " وهذا هو معنى قول  ابن عباس  وغيره : " تبيعا " أي نصيرا ، وقول مجاهد : نصيرا ثائرا . 
[ ص: 174 ] تنبيه 

 لا يخفى على الناظر في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الله ذم الكفار وعاتبهم بأنهم في وقت الشدائد والأهوال خاصة يخلصون العبادة له وحده ،   ولا يصرفون شيئا من حقه لمخلوق ، وفي وقت الأمن والعافية يشركون به غيره   في حقوقه الواجبة له وحده ، التي هي عبادته وحده في جميع أنواع العبادة ،   ويعلم من ذلك أن بعض جهلة المتسمين باسم الإسلام أسوأ حالا من عبدة  الأوثان  ، فإنهم إذا دهمتهم الشدائد ، وغشيتهم الأهوال والكروب التجئوا  إلى غير  الله ممن يعتقدون فيه الصلاح ، في الوقت الذي يخلص فيه الكفار  العبادة لله ،  مع أن الله جل وعلا أوضح في غير موضع أن إجابة المضطر وإنجاءه من الكرب من حقوقه التي لا يشاركه فيها غيره . 

 ومن أوضح الأدلة في ذلك قوله تعالى " في سورة النمل " : آلله خير أم ما أمن   خلق السماوات والأرض وأنزل لكم من السماء ماء فأنبتنا به حدائق ذات بهجة   ما كان لكم أن تنبتوا شجرها أإله مع الله بل هم قوم يعدلون أمن جعل الأرض قرارا وجعل خلالها أنهارا وجعل لها رواسي وجعل بين البحرين حاجزا أإله مع الله بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء الآيات   [ 37 \ 27 ] 59 - 62 ، فتراه جل وعلا في هذه الآيات الكريمات جعل إجابة   المضطر إذا دعا وكشف السوء عنه من حقه الخالص الذي لا يشاركه فيه أحد ;   كخلقه السموات والأرض ، وإنزاله الماء من السماء ، وإنباته به الشجر ،   وجعله الأرض قرارا ، وجعله خلالها أنهارا ، وجعله لها رواسي ، وجعله بين   البحرين حاجزا ، إلى آخر ما ذكر في هذه الآيات من غرائب صنعه وعجائبه التي   لا يشاركه فيها أحد ; سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك علوا كبيرا . 

 وهذا الذي ذكره الله جل وعلا في هذه الآيات الكريمات : كان سبب إسلام  عكرمة بن أبي جهل    ; فإنه لما فتح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة  ذهب فارا منه إلى بلاد الحبشة  ، فركب في البحر متوجها إلى الحبشة  ، فجاءتهم ريح عاصف فقال القوم بعضهم لبعض : إنه لا يغني عنكم إلا أن تدعوا الله وحده ، فقال عكرمة  في   نفسه : والله إن كان لا ينفع في البحر غيره فإنه لا ينفع في البر غيره ،   اللهم لك علي عهد ، لئن أخرجتني منه لأذهبن فلأضعن يدي في يد محمد  صلى   الله عليه وسلم فلأجدنه رءوفا رحيما . فخرجوا من البحر ، فخرج إلى رسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأسلم وحسن إسلامه رضي الله عنه . اهـ . 

 [ ص: 175 ] والظاهر أن الضمير في قوله : به تبيعا   [ 17 \ 69 ] راجع إلى الإهلاك بالإغراق المفهوم من قوله : فيغرقكم بما كفرتم   [ 17 \ 69 ] ، أي لا تجدون تبيعا يتبعنا بثأركم بسبب ذلك الإغراق . 

 وقال صاحب روح المعاني : وضمير " به " قيل للإرسال ، وقيل للإغراق ، وقيل لهما باعتبار ما وقع ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : ولقد كرمنا بني آدم   . 

 قال بعض أهل العلم : من تكريمه لبني آدم  خلقه   لهم على أكمل الهيئات وأحسنها ، فإن الإنسان يمشي قائما منتصبا على رجليه  ،  ويأكل بيديه ، وغيره من الحيوانات يمشي على أربع ، ويأكل بفمه . 

 ومما يدل لهذا من القرآن قوله تعالى : لقد خلقنا الإنسان في أحسن تقويم   [ 95 \ 4 ] ، وقوله : وصوركم فأحسن صوركم   [ 40 \ 64 ] وفي الآية كلام غير هذا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 قوله تعالى : وحملناهم في البر والبحر 

 الآية ، أي في البر على الأنعام ، وفي البحر على السفن . 

 والآيات الموضحة لذلك كثيرة جدا ; كقوله : وعليها وعلى الفلك تحملون   [ 23 \ 22 ] ، وقوله : والذي خلق الأزواج كلها وجعل لكم من الفلك والأنعام ما تركبون   [ 43 \ 12 ] ، وقد قدمنا هذا مستوفى بإيضاح " في سورة النحل " .
قوله تعالى : يوم ندعو كل أناس بإمامهم   . 

 قال بعض العلماء : المراد " بإمامهم " هنا كتاب أعمالهم . 

 ويدل لهذا قوله تعالى : وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين   [ 36 \ 12 ] ، وقوله : وترى كل أمة جاثية كل أمة تدعى إلى كتابها اليوم تجزون ما كنتم تعملون   [ 45 \ 28 ] ، وقوله : ووضع الكتاب فترى المجرمين مشفقين مما فيه الآية [ 18 \ 49 ] ، وقوله : وكل إنسان ألزمناه طائره في عنقه ونخرج له يوم القيامة كتابا يلقاه منشورا   [ 17 \ 13 ] ، واختار هذا القول ابن كثير ; لدلالة آية " يس " المذكورة عليه . وهذا القول رواية عن  ابن عباس  ذكرها  ابن جرير  وغيره ، وعزاه ابن كثير   لابن عباس  وأبي العالية  والضحاك  والحسن  ، وعن قتادة  ومجاهد    : أن المراد بـ بإمامهم نبيهم   .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (218)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(35)
صـ 176 إلى صـ 180*
*
*
*

 [ ص: 176 ] ويدل لهذا القول قوله تعالى : ولكل أمة رسول فإذا جاء رسولهم قضي بينهم بالقسط وهم لا يظلمون   [ 10 \ 47 ] ، وقوله : فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا الآية [ 4 \ 41 ] ، وقوله : ويوم نبعث في كل أمة شهيدا عليهم من أنفسهم وجئنا بك شهيدا على هؤلاء الآية [ 16 \ 89 ] ، وقوله : وأشرقت الأرض بنور ربها ووضع الكتاب وجيء بالنبيين والشهداء الآية [ 39 \ 69 ] . 

 قال بعض السلف : وفي هذا أكبر شرف لأصحاب الحديث ; لأن إمامهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : بإمامهم   ; أي بكتابهم الذي أنزل على نبيهم من التشريع ; وممن قال به : ابن زيد  ، واختاره  ابن جرير    . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : يوم ندعوا كل أناس بإمامهم     [ 17 \ 71 ] ، أي ندعو كل قوم بمن يأتمون به ، فأهل الإيمان أئمتهم   الأنبياء صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم ، وأهل الكفر أئمتهم سادتهم وكبراؤهم من   رؤساء الكفرة ; كما قال تعالى : وجعلناهم أئمة يدعون إلى النار الآية [ 28 \ 41 ] ، وهذا الأخير أظهر الأقوال عندي ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 فقد رأيت أقوال العلماء في هذه الآية وما يشهد لها من قرآن ، وقوله بعد هذا : فمن أوتي كتابه بيمينه   [ 17 \ 71 ] ، من القرائن الدالة على ترجيح ما اختاره ابن كثير  من أن الإمام في هذه الآية كتاب الأعمال . 

 وذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الذين يؤتون كتابهم بأيمانهم يقرءونه ولا يظلمون فتيلا . 

 وقد أوضح هذا في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : فأما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه فيقول هاؤم اقرءوا كتابيه   [ 69 \ 19 ] - إلى قوله - وأما من أوتي كتابه بشماله فيقول ياليتني لم أوت كتابيه   [ 69 \ 25 ] ، وقد قدمنا هذا مستوفى في أول هذه السورة الكريمة . 

 وقول من قال : إن المراد بـ بإمامهم  كمحمد بن كعب    " أمهاتهم " أي يقال : يا فلان ابن فلانة - قول باطل بلا شك . وقد ثبت في الصحيح من حديث  ابن عمر  مرفوعا : " يرفع يوم القيامة لكل غادر لواء فيقال هذه غدرة فلان ابن فلان   " . 
قوله تعالى : ومن كان في هذه أعمى فهو في الآخرة أعمى وأضل سبيلا   . 

 المراد بالعمى في هذه الآية الكريمة : عمى القلب لا عمى العين ، ويدل لهذا قوله تعالى :   [ ص: 177 ] فإنها لا تعمى الأبصار ولكن تعمى القلوب التي في الصدور     [ 22 \ 46 ] ; لأن عمى العين مع إبصار القلب لا يضر ، بخلاف العكس ; فإن   أعمى العين يتذكر فتنفعه الذكرى ببصيرة قلبه ، قال تعالى : عبس وتولى أن جاءه الأعمى وما يدريك لعله يزكى أو يذكر فتنفعه الذكرى   [ 80 \ 1 - 4 ] . 


**إذا بصر القلب المروءة والتقى فإن عمى العينين ليس يضير 

**وقال  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما لما عمي في آخر عمره كما روي عنه من وجوه ، كما ذكره  ابن عبد البر  وغيره : 


**إن يأخذ الله من عيني نورهما     ففي لساني وقلبي منهما نور 
**


**قلبي ذكي وعقلي غير ذي دخل     وفي فمي صارم كالسيف مأثور 
**

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : فهو في الآخرة أعمى وأضل سبيلا   [ 17 \ 72 ] ، قال بعض أهل العلم : ليست الصيغة صيغة تفضيل ، بل المعنى فهو في الآخرة أعمى كذلك لا يهتدي إلى نفع ، وبهذا جزم  الزمخشري    . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : الذي يتبادر إلى الذهن أن لفظة " أعمى " الثانية صيغة تفضيل ; أي هو أشد عمى في الآخرة . 

 ويدل عليه قوله بعده : وأضل سبيلا    ; فإنها  صيغة تفضيل بلا نزاع . والمقرر في علم العربية : أن صيغتي التعجب  وصيغة  التفضيل لا يأتيان من فعل ، الوصف منه على " أفعل " الذي أنثاه  فعلاء ;  كما أشار له في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**وغير ذي وصف يضاهي أشهلا* *

 والظاهر أن ما وجد في كلام العرب مصوغا من صيغة تفضيل أو تعجب غير مستوف   للشروط ، أنه يحفظ ولا يقاس عليه ; كما أشار له في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**وبالندور احكم لغير ما ذكر     ولا تقس على الذي منه أثر 
**

 ومن أمثلة ذلك قوله : 


**ما في المعالي لكم ظل ولا ثمر     وفي المخازي لكم أشباح أشياخ 
**


**أما الملوك فأنت اليوم ألأمهم     لؤما وأبيضهم سربال طباخ 
**

 وقال بعض العلماء : إن قوله في هذا البيت " وأبيضهم سربال طباخ " ليس صيغة   [ ص: 178 ] تفضيل ، بل المعنى أنت وحدك الأبيض سربال طباخ من بينهم . 
قوله تعالى : وإن كادوا ليفتنونك عن الذي أوحينا إليك لتفتري علينا غيره وإذا لاتخذوك خليلا   . 

 روي عن  سعيد بن جبير  أنها نزلت في المشركين من قريش  ، قالوا له صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا ندعك تستلم الحجر الأسود حتى تلم بآلهتنا ، وعن  ابن عباس  في رواية عطاء    : أنها نزلت في وفد ثقيف  ، أتوا النبي فسألوه شططا ، قالوا : متعنا بآلهتنا سنة حتى نأخذ ما يهدى لها ، وحرم وادينا كما حرمت مكة    . إلى غير ذلك من الأقوال في سبب نزولها ، وعلى كل حال فالعبرة بعموم الألفاظ لا بخصوص الأسباب . 

 ومعنى الآية الكريمة : أن الكفار كادوا يفتنونه ، أي قاربوا ذلك . ومعنى   يفتنونك : يزلونك عن الذي أوحينا إليك لتفتري علينا غيره مما لم نوحه إليك .   

 قال بعض أهل العلم : قاربوا ذلك في ظنهم لا فيما في نفس الأمر ، وقيل :   معنى ذلك أنه خطر في قلبه صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يوافقهم في بعض ما أحبوا   ليجرهم إلى الإسلام لشدة حرصه على إسلامهم . 

 وبين في موضع آخر : أنهم طلبوا منه الإتيان بغير ما أوحي إليه ، وأنه   امتنع أشد الامتناع ، وقال لهم : إنه لا يمكنه أن يأتي بشيء من تلقاء نفسه ;   بل يتبع ما أوحى إليه ربه ، وذلك في قوله : قال   الذين لا يرجون لقاءنا ائت بقرآن غير هذا أو بدله قل ما يكون لي أن أبدله   من تلقاء نفسي إن أتبع إلا ما يوحى إلي إني أخاف إن عصيت ربي عذاب يوم عظيم     [ 10 \ 15 ] ، وقوله في هذه الآية : وإن كادوا   [ 17 \ 73 ] ، هي المخففة من الثقيلة ، وهي هنا مهملة ، واللام هي الفارقة بينها وبين إن النافية ، كما قال في الخلاصة : 


**وخففت إن فقل العمل وتلزم اللام إذا ما تهمل* 
*

 والغالب أنها لا تكون كذلك مع فعل إلا إن كان ناسخا كما في هذه الآية ، قال في الخلاصة : 


**والفعل إن لم يك ناسخا فلا     تلفيه غالبا بإن ذي موصلا 
**

 كما هو معروف في النحو .
قوله تعالى : ولولا أن ثبتناك لقد كدت تركن إليهم شيئا قليلا إذا لأذقناك ضعف الحياة وضعف الممات ثم لا تجد لك علينا نصيرا   . 

 بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة تثبيته لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ،   وعصمته له من الركون إلى الكفار ، وأنه لو ركن إليهم لأذاقه ضعف الحياة   [  ص: 179 ] وضعف الممات ; أي : مثلي عذاب الحياة في الدنيا ومثلي عذاب الممات في الآخرة ، وبهذا جزم القرطبي  في   تفسيره . وقال بعضهم : المراد بضعف عذاب الممات : العذاب المضاعف في  القبر  . والمراد بضعف الحياة : العذاب المضاعف في الآخرة بعد حياة البعث ،  وبهذا  جزم  الزمخشري  وغيره . والآية تشمل الجميع . 

 وهذا الذي ذكره هنا من شدة الجزاء لنبيه - لو خالف - بينه في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله : ولو تقول علينا بعض الأقاويل لأخذنا منه باليمين ثم لقطعنا منه الوتين الآية [ 69 \ 44 - 46 ] . 

 وهذا الذي دلت عليه هذه الآية من أنه إذا كانت الدرجة أعلى كان الجزاء عند المخالفة أعظم   - بينه في موضع آخر ; كقوله : يانساء النبي من يأت منكن بفاحشة مبينة يضاعف لها العذاب ضعفين الآية [ 33 \ 30 ] . ، ولقد أجاد من قال : 


**وكبائر الرجل الصغير صغائر وصغائر الرجل الكبير كبائر* *

 تنبيه 

 هذه الآية الكريمة أوضحت غاية الإيضاح براءة نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم من مقاربة الركون إلى الكفار ،   فضلا عن نفس الركون ; لأن لولا [ 17 \ 74 ] حرف امتناع لوجود ; فمقاربة   الركون منعتها لولا الامتناعية لوجود التثبيت من الله جل وعلا لأكرم خلقه   صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فصح يقينا انتفاء مقاربة الركون فضلا عن الركون نفسه .   وهذه الآية تبين ما قبلها ، وأنه لم يقارب الركون إليهم البتة ; لأن قوله  :  لقد كدت تركن إليهم شيئا   [ 17 \ 74 ] ، أي قاربت تركن إليهم - هو عين الممنوع بـ لولا الامتناعية كما ترى ، ومعنى تركن إليهم   : تميل إليهم . 
قوله تعالى : أقم الصلاة لدلوك الشمس 

 الآية ، قد بينا " في سورة النساء " : أن هذه الآية الكريمة من الآيات التي أشارت لأوقات الصلاة   ; لأن قوله : لدلوك الشمس   [ 17 \ 78 ] أي لزوالها على التحقيق ، فيتناول وقت الظهر والعصر ; بدليل الغاية في قوله : إلى غسق الليل   ; أي ظلامه ، وذلك يشمل وقت المغرب والعشاء . وقوله : وقرآن الفجر ، أي صلاة الصبح ، كما تقدم إيضاحه وأشرنا للآيات المشيرة لأوقات الصلوات ; كقوله : وأقم الصلاة طرفي النهار وزلفا من الليل الآية [ 11 \ 114 ] ، وقوله : فسبحان الله حين تمسون وحين تصبحون الآية [ 30 \ 17 ] . وأقمنا بيان ذلك   [ ص: 180 ] من السنة في الكلام على قوله : إن الصلاة كانت على المؤمنين كتابا موقوتا   [ 4 \ 103 ] ، فراجعه هناك إن شئت ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : وقل جاء الحق وزهق الباطل إن الباطل كان زهوقا ،   الحق في لغة العرب : الثابت الذي ليس بزائل ولا مضمحل ، والباطل : هو   الذاهب المضمحل . والمراد بالحق في هذه الآية : هو ما في هذا القرآن العظيم   والسنة النبوية من دين الإسلام ، والمراد بالباطل فيها : الشرك بالله ،   والمعاصي المخالفة لدين الإسلام . 

 وقد بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الإسلام جاء ثابتا راسخا ، وأن الشرك بالله زهق   ; أي ذهب واضمحل وزال . تقول العرب : زهقت نفسه : إذا خرجت وزالت من جسده . 

 ثم بين جل وعلا أن الباطل كان زهوقا ، أي مضمحلا غير ثابت في كل وقت ، وقد   بين هذا المعنى في غير هذا الموضع ، وذكر أن الحق يزيل الباطل ويذهبه ;   كقوله : قل إن ربي يقذف بالحق علام الغيوب قل جاء الحق وما يبدئ الباطل وما يعيد   [ 34 \ 48 ، 49 ] ، وقوله : بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فإذا هو زاهق   . 

 وقال صاحب الدر المنثور في الكلام على هذه الآية الكريمة : أخرج  ابن أبي شيبة  ،  والبخاري  ومسلم  ،  والترمذي   والنسائي  ،  وابن جرير  وابن المنذر  ، وابن مردويه  عن  ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه قال : دخل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة  ، وحول البيت ستون وثلاثمائة نصب ، فجعل يطعنها بعود في يده ويقول : جاء الحق وزهق الباطل إن الباطل كان زهوقا   [ 17 \ 81 ] ، جاء الحق وما يبدئ الباطل وما يعيد   [ 34 \ 49 ] . 

 وأخرج  ابن أبي شيبة  وأبو يعلى  وابن المنذر  عن جابر  رضي الله عنه قال : دخلنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة  ، وحول البيت  ثلاثمائة وستون صنما ، فأمر بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأكبت لوجهها ، وقال : جاء الحق وزهق الباطل إن الباطل كان زهوقا   [ 17 \ 81 ] . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (219)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(36)
صـ 181 إلى صـ 185*
*
*
*

 وأخرج  الطبراني  في الصغير ، وابن مردويه  والبيهقي  في الدلائل عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة  يوم الفتح ، وعلى الكعبة  ثلاثمائة وستون صنما ، فشد لهم إبليس أقدامها بالرصاص ; فجاء ومعه قضيب فجعل يهوي إلى كل صنم منها فيخر لوجهه فيقول : جاء الحق وزهق الباطل إن الباطل كان زهوقا   [ 17 \ 81 ] ،   [ ص: 181 ] حتى مر عليها كلها   . 

 وقال القرطبي  في تفسير هذه الآية : وفي هذه الآية دليل على كسر نصب المشركين وجميع الأوثان إذا   غلب عليهم ، ويدخل بالمعنى كسر آلة الباطل كله وما لا يصلح إلا لمعصية   الله كالطنابير والعيدان والمزامير التي لا معنى لها إلا اللهو بها عن ذكر   الله . 

 قال ابن المنذر    : وفي  معنى الأصنام :  الصور المتخذة من المدر والخشب وشبهها ، وكل ما يتخذه  الناس مما لا منفعة  فيه إلا اللهو المنهي عنه ، ولا يجوز بيع شيء منه إلا  الأصنام التي تكون  من الذهب والفضة والحديد والرصاص إذا غيرت عما هي عليه  وصارت نقرا أو قطعا  فيجوز بيعها والشراء بها . قال المهلب     :  وما كسر من آلات الباطل وكان في حبسها بعد كسرها منفعة فصاحبها أولى  بها  مكسورة ، إلا أن يرى الإمام حرقها بالنار على معنى التشديد والعقوبة في   المال ، وقد تقدم حرق  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنه . وقد هم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بتحريق دور من تخلف عن صلاة الجماعة ، وهذا أصل في العقوبة في المال ، مع قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الناقة التي لعنتها صاحبتها " دعوها فإنها ملعونة " ، فأزال ملكها عنها تأديبا لصاحبتها ، وعقوبة لها فيما دعت عليه بما دعت به ، وقد أراق  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه لبنا شيب بماء على صاحبه   . اهـ الغرض من كلام القرطبي  رحمه الله تعالى . . 

 وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " والله لينزلن عيسى بن مريم  حكما عدلا فليكسرن الصليب ، وليقتلن الخنزير   " الحديث ، من قبيل ما ذكرنا دلالة الآية عليه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : وننزل من القرآن ما هو شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين ولا يزيد الظالمين إلا خسارا   . 

 قد قدمنا في أول " سورة البقرة " الآيات المبينة لهذا المعنى الذي دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة ; كقوله : فأما الذين آمنوا فزادتهم إيمانا وهم يستبشرون وأما الذين في قلوبهم مرض فزادتهم رجسا إلى رجسهم وماتوا وهم كافرون   [ 9 \ 124 ، 125 ] ، وقوله : قل هو للذين آمنوا هدى وشفاء والذين لا يؤمنون في آذانهم وقر وهو عليهم عمى   [ 41 \ 44 ] كما تقدم إيضاحه . وقوله في هذه الآية : ما هو شفاء     [ 17 \ 82 ] يشمل كونه شفاء للقلب من أمراضه ; كالشك والنفاق وغير ذلك ،   وكونه شفاء للأجسام إذا رقي عليها به ، كما تدل له قصة الذي رقى الرجل اللديغ بالفاتحة ، وهي صحيحة مشهورة ، وقرأ أبو عمرو  وننزل بإسكان النون وتخفيف الزاي ، والباقون بفتح النون وتشديد الزاي ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
[ ص: 182 ] قوله تعالى : وإذا أنعمنا على الإنسان أعرض ونأى بجانبه وإذا مسه الشر كان يئوسا 

 ; بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه إذا أنعم على الإنسان بالصحة   والعافية والرزق أعرض عن ذكر الله وطاعته ، ونأى بجانبه ، أي تباعد عن طاعة   ربه ، فلم يمتثل أمره ، ولم يجتنب نهيه . 

 وقال  الزمخشري    : أعرض عن ذكر الله كأنه مستغن عنه ، مستبد بنفسه ونأى بجانبه     [ 17 \ 83 ] تأكيد للإعراض ; لأن الإعراض عن الشيء أن يوليه عرض وجهه .   والنأي بالجانب : أن يلوي عنه عطفه ، ويوليه ظهره ، وأراد الاستكبار ; لأن   ذلك من عادة المستكبرين . واليئوس : شديد اليأس ، أي القنوط من رحمة الله  .  

 وقد أوضح جل وعلا هذا المعنى في مواضع كثيرة من كتابه ، كقوله " في سورة هود " ولئن أذقنا الإنسان منا رحمة ثم نزعناها منه إنه ليئوس كفور ولئن أذقناه نعماء بعد ضراء مسته ليقولن ذهب السيئات عني إنه لفرح فخور   [ 11 \ 9 - 10 ] وقوله في " آخر فصلت " : لا يسأم الإنسان من دعاء الخير وإن مسه الشر فيئوس قنوط ولئن   أذقناه رحمة منا من بعد ضراء مسته ليقولن هذا لي وما أظن الساعة قائمة   ولئن رجعت إلى ربي إن لي عنده للحسنى فلننبئن الذين كفروا بما عملوا   ولنذيقنهم من عذاب غليظ وإذا أنعمنا على الإنسان أعرض ونأى بجانبه وإذا مسه الشر فذو دعاء عريض   [ 41 \ 49 - 51 ] ، وقوله : " في سورة الروم " : وإذا مس الناس ضر دعوا ربهم منيبين إليه ثم إذا أذاقهم منه رحمة إذا فريق منهم بربهم يشركون   [ 30 \ 33 ] ، وقوله فيها أيضا : وإذا أذقنا الناس رحمة فرحوا بها وإن تصبهم سيئة بما قدمت أيديهم إذا هم يقنطون   [ 30 \ 36 ] ، وقوله " في سورة يونس " : وإذا مس الإنسان الضر دعانا لجنبه أو قاعدا أو قائما فلما كشفنا عنه ضره مر كأن لم يدعنا إلى ضر مسه الآية [ 10 \ 12 ] ، وقوله " في سورة الزمر " : وإذا مس الإنسان ضر دعا ربه منيبا إليه ثم إذا خوله نعمة منه نسي ما كان يدعو إليه من قبل وجعل لله أندادا ليضل عن سبيله الآية [ 10 \ 12 ] ، وقوله فيها أيضا : فإذا مس الإنسان ضر دعانا ثم إذا خولناه نعمة منا قال إنما أوتيته على علم بل هي فتنة ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون   [ 39 \ 49 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقد استثنى الله من هذه الصفات عباده المؤمنين في قوله " في سورة هود " : إلا الذين صبروا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير   [ 11 \ 11 ] كما تقدم   [ ص: 183 ] إيضاحه . وقرأ ابن ذكوان    " وناء " كجاء ، وهو بمعنى نأى ; كقولهم : راء ، في : رأى . 
قوله تعالى : وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه ما أعطى خلقه من العلم إلا قليلا بالنسبة إلى علمه جل وعلا ; لأن ما أعطيه الخلق من العلم بالنسبة إلى علم الخالق قليل جدا   . 

 ومن الآيات التي فيها الإشارة إلى ذلك قوله تعالى : قل لو كان البحر مدادا لكلمات ربي لنفد البحر قبل أن تنفد كلمات ربي ولو جئنا بمثله مددا   [ 18 \ 109 ] ، وقوله : ولو أنما في الأرض من شجرة أقلام والبحر يمده من بعده سبعة أبحر ما نفدت كلمات الله إن الله عزيز حكيم   [ 31 \ 27 ] . 
قوله تعالى : إن فضله كان عليك كبيرا 

 ، بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أن فضله على نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم كبير . 

 وأوضح هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : وعلمك ما لم تكن تعلم وكان فضل الله عليك عظيما   [ 4 \ 113 ] ، وقوله : إنا فتحنا لك فتحا مبينا ليغفر لك الله ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر ويتم نعمته عليك ويهديك صراطا مستقيما وينصرك الله نصرا عزيزا   [ 48 \ 1 - 3 ] ، وقوله : ألم نشرح لك صدرك ووضعنا عنك وزرك الذي أنقض ظهرك ورفعنا لك ذكرك   [ 94 \ 1 - 4 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وبين تعالى في موضع آخر أن فضله كبير على جميع المؤمنين ، وهو قوله : وبشر المؤمنين بأن لهم من الله فضلا كبيرا   [ 33 \ 47 ] ، وبين المراد بالفضل الكبير في قوله : والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات في روضات الجنات لهم ما يشاءون عند ربهم ذلك هو الفضل الكبير   [ 42 \ 22 ] . 
قوله تعالى : وقالوا لن نؤمن لك حتى تفجر لنا من الأرض ينبوعا أو تكون لك جنة من نخيل وعنب فتفجر الأنهار خلالها تفجيرا أو تسقط السماء كما زعمت علينا كسفا أو تأتي بالله والملائكة قبيلا أو يكون لك بيت من زخرف أو ترقى في السماء ولن نؤمن لرقيك حتى تنزل علينا كتابا نقرؤه قل سبحان ربي هل كنت إلا بشرا رسولا ، بين الله جل وعلا في هذه الآيات الكريمة شدة عناد الكفار وتعنتهم ،   وكثرة اقتراحاتهم لأجل التعنت لا لطلب الحق ; فذكر أنهم قالوا له صلى  الله  عليه وسلم : إنهم لن يؤمنوا له - أي : لن يصدقوه - حتى يفجر لهم من  الأرض  ينبوعا ، وهو يفعول من : نبع ، أي : ماء غزير ، ومنه قوله تعالى : فسلكه ينابيع في الأرض  [ ص: 184 ]   [ 39 \ 21 ] ، أو تكون لك جنة     [ 17 \ 91 ] أي بستان من نخيل وعنب ، فيفجر خلالها - أي وسطها - أنهارا   من الماء ، أو يسقط السماء عليهم كسفا : أي قطعا كما زعم ، أي في قوله   تعالى : إن نشأ نخسف بهم الأرض أو نسقط عليهم كسفا من السماء الآية [ 34 \ 9 ] ، أو يأتيهم بالله والملائكة قبيلا : أي معاينة . قاله قتادة   وابن جريج    " كقوله : لولا أنزل علينا الملائكة أو نرى ربنا   [ 25 \ 21 ] . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : قبيلا : أي كفيلا ; من تقبله بكذا : إذا كفله به . والقبيل والكفيل والزعيم بمعنى واحد . وقال  الزمخشري    : قبيلا بما تقول : شاهدا بصحته ، وكون القبيل في هذه الآية بمعنى الكفيل مروي عن  ابن عباس  والضحاك    . وقال مقاتل    : قبيلا شهيدا . وقال مجاهد      : هو جمع قبيلة ; أي تأتي بأصناف الملائكة ، وعلى هذا القول فهو حال من   الملائكة . أو يكون له بيت من زخرف : أي من ذهب . ومنه قوله " في الزخرف "  :  ولولا أن يكون الناس أمة واحدة لجعلنا لمن يكفر بالرحمن لبيوتهم سقفا من فضة   - إلى قوله - وزخرفا     [ 43 \ 33 - 35 ] ، أي ذهبا . أو يرقى في السماء : أي يصعد فيه ، وإنهم   لن يؤمنوا لرقيه ، أي من أجل صعوده ، حتى ينزل عليهم كتابا يقرءونه . وهذا   التعنت والعناد العظيم الذي ذكره جل وعلا عن الكفار هنا بينه في مواضع  أخر ،  وبين أنهم لو فعل الله ما اقترحوا ما آمنوا . لأن من سبق عليه  الشقاء لا  يؤمن ; كقوله تعالى : ولو نزلنا عليك كتابا في قرطاس فلمسوه بأيديهم لقال الذين كفروا إن هذا إلا سحر مبين   [ 6 \ 7 ] ، وقوله : ولو أننا نزلنا إليهم الملائكة وكلمهم الموتى وحشرنا عليهم كل شيء قبلا ما كانوا ليؤمنوا إلا أن يشاء الله   [ 6 \ 111 ] ، وقوله : ولو فتحنا عليهم بابا من السماء فظلوا فيه يعرجون لقالوا إنما سكرت أبصارنا بل نحن قوم مسحورون   [ 15 \ 14 - 15 ] ، وقوله : وما يشعركم أنها إذا جاءت لا يؤمنون   [ 6 \ 109 ] ، وقوله : إن الذين حقت عليهم كلمة ربك لا يؤمنون ولو جاءتهم كل آية حتى يروا العذاب الأليم   [ 10 \ 96 - 97 ] ، والآيات بمثل هذا كثيرة . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية : كتابا نقرؤه ، أي كتابا من الله إلى كل رجل منا . 

 ويوضح هذا قوله تعالى " في المدثر " : بل يريد كل امرئ منهم أن يؤتى صحفا منشرة  [ ص: 185 ]   [ الآية 52 ] كما يشير إليه قوله تعالى : وإذا جاءتهم آية قالوا لن نؤمن حتى نؤتى مثل ما أوتي رسل الله الآية [ 6 \ 124 ] . وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : قل سبحان ربي هل كنت إلا بشرا رسولا     [ 17 \ 93 ] ، أي تنزيها لربي جل وعلا عن كل ما لا يليق به ، ويدخل فيه   تنزيهه عن العجز عن فعل ما اقترحتم ، فهو قادر على كل شيء ، لا يعجزه شيء ،   وأنا بشر أتبع ما يوحيه إلي ربي . 

 وبين هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : قل إنما أنا بشر مثلكم يوحى إلي أنما إلهكم إله واحد فمن كان يرجوا لقاء ربه فليعمل عملا صالحا ولا يشرك بعبادة ربه أحدا   [ 18 \ 110 ] ، وقوله : قل إنما أنا بشر مثلكم يوحى إلي أنما إلهكم إله واحد فاستقيموا إليه واستغفروه الآية [ 41 \ 6 ] ; وكقوله تعالى عن جميع الرسل : قالت لهم رسلهم إن نحن إلا بشر مثلكم ولكن الله يمن على من يشاء من عباده   [ 14 \ 11 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقرأ تفجر ، الأولى عاصم  وحمزة   والكسائي  بفتح التاء وإسكان الفاء وضم الجيم ، والباقون بضم التاء وفتح الفاء وتشديد الجيم مكسورة ، واتفق الجميع على هذا في الثانية . وقرأ نافع  وابن عامر  وعاصم  كسفا بفتح السين والباقون بإسكانها ، وقرأ أبو عمرو    : تنزل بإسكان النون وتخفيف الزاي ، والباقون بفتح النون وشد الزاي . 
قوله تعالى : وما منع الناس أن يؤمنوا إذ جاءهم الهدى إلا أن قالوا أبعث الله بشرا رسولا   . 

 هذا المانع المذكور هنا عادي ; لأنه جرت عادة جميع الأمم باستغرابهم بعث الله رسلا من البشر ; كقوله : قالوا إن أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا الآية [ 14 \ 10 ] ، وقوله : أنؤمن لبشرين مثلنا الآية [ 23 \ 47 ] ، وقوله : أبشرا منا واحدا نتبعه إنا إذا لفي ضلال وسعر   [ 54 \ 24 ] ، وقوله : ذلك بأنه كانت تأتيهم رسلهم بالبينات فقالوا أبشر يهدوننا الآية [ 64 \ 6 ] ، وقوله : ولئن أطعتم بشرا مثلكم إنكم إذا لخاسرون   [ 23 \ 34 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (220)
سُورَةُ الإسراء(37)
صـ 186 إلى صـ 190*
*
*
*
 والدليل على أن المانع في هذه الآية عادي : أنه تعالى صرح بمانع آخر غير هذا " في سورة الكهف " وهو قوله : وما منع الناس أن يؤمنوا إذ جاءهم الهدى ويستغفروا ربهم إلا أن تأتيهم سنة الأولين أو يأتيهم العذاب قبلا   [ 18 \ 55 ] ، فهذا المانع المذكور " في الكهف " مانع حقيقي ; لأن من أراد الله به سنة الأولين من الإهلاك ، أو أن يأتيه   [ ص:  186 ] العذاب  قبلا فإرادته به ذلك مانعة من خلاف المراد ; لاستحالة أن  يقع خلاف مراده  جل وعلا ، بخلاف المانع " في آية بني إسرائيل " هذه ، فهو  مانع عادي يصح  تخلفه ، وقد أوضحنا هذه المسألة في كتابنا " دفع إيهام  الاضطراب عن آيات  الكتاب " . 
قوله تعالى : قل لو كان في الأرض ملائكة يمشون مطمئنين لنزلنا عليهم من السماء ملكا رسولا   . 

 بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية : أن الرسول يلزم أن يكون من جنس المرسل إليهم ، فلو كان مرسلا رسولا إلى الملائكة لنزل عليهم ملكا مثلهم ، أي وإذا أرسل إلى البشر أرسل لهم بشرا مثلهم . 

 وقد أوضح هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : وقالوا لولا أنزل عليه ملك ولو أنزلنا ملكا لقضي الأمر ثم لا ينظرون ولو جعلناه ملكا لجعلناه رجلا وللبسنا عليهم ما يلبسون   [ 6 \ 8 - 9 ] ، وقوله : وما أرسلنا قبلك إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم   [ 21 \ 7 ] ، وقوله : وما أرسلنا قبلك من المرسلين إلا إنهم ليأكلون الطعام ويمشون في الأسواق   [ 25 \ 20 ] كما تقدم إيضاحه . 
قوله تعالى : أولم يروا أن الله الذي خلق السموات والأرض قادر على أن يخلق مثلهم   . 

 بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن من خلق السموات والأرض مع عظمهما قادر على بعث الإنسان بلا شك   ; لأن من خلق الأعظم الأكبر فهو على خلق الأصغر قادر بلا شك . 

 وأوضح هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : لخلق السماوات والأرض أكبر من خلق الناس الآية [ 40 \ 57 ] ، أي ومن قدر على خلق الأكبر فهو قادر على خلق الأصغر ، وقوله : أوليس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى   [ 36 \ 81 ] ، وقوله : أولم يروا أن الله الذي خلق السماوات والأرض ولم يعي بخلقهن بقادر على أن يحيي الموتى بلى   [ 46 \ 33 ] ، وقوله : أأنتم أشد خلقا أم السماء بناها رفع سمكها فسواها وأغطش ليلها وأخرج ضحاها والأرض بعد ذلك دحاها أخرج منها ماءها ومرعاها والجبال أرساها متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم   [ 79 \ 27 - 33 ] .
قوله تعالى : قل لو أنتم تملكون خزائن رحمة ربي إذا لأمسكتم خشية الإنفاق وكان الإنسان قتورا   . 

 بين تعالى في هذه الآية : أن بني آدم لو كانوا يملكون خزائن رحمته - أي   خزائن الأرزاق والنعم - لبخلوا بالرزق على غيرهم ، ولأمسكوا عن الإعطاء ،   خوفا من الإنفاق لشدة بخلهم . 

 [ ص: 187 ] وبين أن الإنسان قتور ، أي بخيل مضيق ; من قولهم : قتر على عياله ، أي ضيق عليهم . 

 وبين هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ; كقوله تعالى : أم لهم نصيب من الملك فإذا لا يؤتون الناس نقيرا   [ 4 \ 53 ] ، وقوله : إن الإنسان خلق هلوعا إذا مسه الشر جزوعا وإذا مسه الخير منوعا إلا المصلين الآية [ 70 \ 19 - 22 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 والمقرر في علم العربية أن " لو " لا تدخل إلا على الأفعال ، فيقدر لها في   الآية فعل محذوف ، والضمير المرفوع بعد " لو " أصله فاعل الفعل المحذوف ،   فلما حذف الفعل فصل الضمير . والأصل قل لو تملكون ، فحذف الفعل فبقيت  الواو  فجعلت ضميرا منفصلا ، هو : أنتم . هكذا قاله غير واحد ، والعلم عند  الله  تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : ولقد آتينا موسى تسع آيات بينات 

 الآية . قال بعض أهل العلم : هذه الآيات التسع ، هي : العصا ، واليد ، والسنون ، والبحر ، والطوفان ، والجراد ، والقمل ، والضفادع ، والدم ، آيات مفصلات . 

 وقد بين جل وعلا هذه الآيات في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : فألقى عصاه فإذا هي ثعبان مبين ونزع يده فإذا هي بيضاء للناظرين   [ 7 \ 107 - 108 ] ، وقوله : ولقد أخذنا آل فرعون بالسنين ونقص من الثمرات الآية [ 7 \ 130 ] ، وقوله : فأوحينا إلى موسى أن اضرب بعصاك البحر فانفلق فكان كل فرق كالطود العظيم   [ 26 \ 63 ] وقوله : فأرسلنا عليهم الطوفان والجراد والقمل والضفادع والدم آيات مفصلات   [ 7 \ 133 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات المبينة لما ذكرنا ، وجعل بعضهم الجبل بدل " السنين " وعليه فقد بين ذلك قوله تعالى : وإذ نتقنا الجبل فوقهم كأنه ظلة   [ 7 \ 117 ] ، ونحوها من الآيات . 

قوله تعالى : قال لقد علمت ما أنزل هؤلاء إلا رب السموات والأرض بصائر 

 الآية ، بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن فرعون عالم بأن الآيات   المذكورة ما أنزلها إلا رب السموات والأرض بصائر ، أي حججا واضحة ، وذلك   يدل على أن قول فرعون فمن ربكما ياموسى   [ 20 \ 49 ] ، وقوله : قال فرعون وما رب العالمين   [ 26 \ 23 ] كل ذلك منه تجاهل عارف . 

 [ ص: 188 ] وقد أوضح جل وعلا هذا المعنى مبينا سبب جحوده لما علمه " في سورة النمل " بقوله : وأدخل يدك في جيبك تخرج بيضاء من غير سوء في تسع آيات إلى فرعون وقومه إنهم كانوا قوما فاسقين فلما جاءتهم آياتنا مبصرة قالوا هذا سحر مبين وجحدوا بها واستيقنتها أنفسهم ظلما وعلوا الآية [ 27 \ 12 - 14 ] . 
قوله تعالى   : وبالحق أنزلناه وبالحق نزل   . 

 بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه أنزل هذا القرآن بالحق : أي   متلبسا به متضمنا له ; فكل ما فيه حق فأخباره صدق ، وأحكامه عدل ; كما قال   تعالى : وتمت كلمة ربك صدقا وعدلا   [ 6 \ 115 ] وكيف لا وقد أنزله جل وعلا بعلمه ، كما قال تعالى : لكن الله يشهد بما أنزل إليك أنزله بعلمه الآية [ 4 \ 166 ] . وقوله : وبالحق نزل   [ 17 \ 105 ] يدل على أنه لم يقع فيه تغيير ولا تبديل في طريق إنزاله . 

 لأن الرسول المؤتمن على إنزاله قوي لا يغلب عليه حتى يغير فيه ، أمين لا يغير ولا يبدل ، كما أشار إلى هذا بقوله : نزل به الروح الأمين على قلبك الآية [ 26 \ 193 ، 194 ] ، وقوله : إنه لقول رسول كريم ذي قوة عند ذي العرش مكين مطاع ثم أمين الآية [ 81 \ 19 - 21 ] ، وقوله في هذه الآية : لقول رسول ، أي لتبليغه عن ربه ، بدلالة لفظ الرسول ؛ لأنه يدل على أنه مرسل به . 
قوله تعالى : وقرآنا فرقناه لتقرأه على الناس على مكث   . 

 قرأ هذا الحرف عامة القراء " فرقناه " بالتخفيف ، أي بيناه وأوضحناه ،   وفصلناه وفرقنا به بين الحق والباطل ، وقرأ بعض الصحابة فرقناه بالتشديد ،   أي أنزلناه مفرقا بحسب الوقائع في ثلاث وعشرين سنة . ومن إطلاق فرق بمعنى   بين وفصل قوله تعالى : فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم   . الآية [ 44 \ 4 ] 

 وقد بين جل وعلا أنه بين هذا القرآن لنبيه ليقرأه على الناس على مكث ، أي مهل وتؤدة وتثبت ، وذلك يدل على أن القرآن لا ينبغي أن يقرأ إلا كذلك ، وقد أمر تعالى بما يدل على ذلك في قوله : ورتل القرآن ترتيلا   [ 73 \ 4 ] ، ويدل لذلك أيضا قوله : وقال الذين كفروا لولا نزل عليه القرآن جملة واحدة كذلك لنثبت به فؤادك ورتلناه ترتيلا   [ 25 \ 32 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وقرآنا [ 17 \ 106 ] منصوب بفعل محذوف يفسره ما بعده ، على حد قوله في الخلاصة : 

 [ ص: 189 ] فالسابق انصبه بفعل أضمرا حتما موافق لما قد أظهرا 
قوله تعالى : قل ادعوا الله أو ادعوا الرحمن أيا ما تدعو فله الأسماء الحسنى   . 

 أمر الله جل وعلا عباده في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن يدعوه بما شاءوا من   أسمائه ، إن شاءوا قالوا : يا ألله ، وإن شاءوا قالوا : يا رحمن ، إلى غير   ذلك من أسمائه جل وعلا . 

 وبين هذا المعنى في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله : ولله الأسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها وذروا الذين يلحدون في أسمائه سيجزون ما كانوا يعملون   [ 7 \ 180 ] ، وقوله : هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو عالم الغيب والشهادة هو الرحمن الرحيم هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الملك القدوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن العزيز الجبار المتكبر سبحان الله عما يشركون هو الله الخالق البارئ المصور له الأسماء الحسنى يسبح له ما في السماوات والأرض وهو العزيز الحكيم   [ 59 \ 22 ، 23 ] . 

 وقد بين جل وعلا في غير هذا الموضع : أنهم تجاهلوا اسم الرحمن في قوله : وإذا قيل لهم اسجدوا للرحمن قالوا وما الرحمن الآية [ 25 \ 60 ] ، وبين لهم بعض أفعال الرحمن جل وعلا في قوله : الرحمن علم القرآن خلق الإنسان علمه البيان   [ 55 \ 1 - 4 ] ، ولذا قال بعض العلماء : إن قوله : الرحمن علم القرآن جواب لقولهم : قالوا وما الرحمن الآية [ 25 \ 60 ] ، وسيأتي لهذا إن شاء الله زيادة إيضاح " في سورة الفرقان " . 
قوله تعالى : وقل الحمد لله الذي لم يتخذ ولدا ولم يكن له شريك في الملك ولم يكن له ولي من الذل وكبره تكبيرا  . 

 أمر الله جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة الناس على لسان نبيه صلى الله عليه   وسلم ( لأن أمر القدوة أمر لأتباعه كما قدمنا ) أن يقولوا : " الحمد لله "   أي : كل ثناء جميل لائق بكماله وجلاله ، ثابت له ، مبينا أنه منزه عن   الأولاد والشركاء والعزة بالأولياء ، سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك كله علوا كبيرا .   

 فبين تنزهه عن الولد والصاحبة في مواضع كثيرة ; كقوله : قل هو الله أحد   [ 112 \ 1 ] إلى آخر السورة ، وقوله : وأنه تعالى جد ربنا ما اتخذ صاحبة ولا ولدا   [ 72 \ 3 ] ، وقوله : بديع السماوات والأرض أنى يكون له ولد ولم تكن له صاحبة وخلق كل شيء وهو بكل شيء عليم   [ 6 \ 101 ] ، وقوله : وقالوا اتخذ الرحمن ولدا لقد جئتم شيئا إدا تكاد السماوات يتفطرن منه وتنشق الأرض وتخر الجبال هدا أن دعوا للرحمن ولدا وما ينبغي للرحمن أن يتخذ ولدا  [ ص: 190 ] الآية [ 19 \ 88 - 92 ] ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة . 

 وبين في مواضع أخر : أنه لا شريك له في ملكه ، أي ولا في عبادته ; كقوله : وما لهم فيهما من شرك وما له منهم من ظهير   [ 34 \ 22 ] ، وقوله : لمن الملك اليوم لله الواحد القهار   [ 40 \ 16 ] ، وقوله : تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير   [ 67 \ 1 ] ، وقوله : قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء الآية [ 3 \ 26 ] ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة . 

 ومعنى قوله في هذه الآية : ولم يكن له ولي من الذل     [ 17 \ 111 ] ، يعني أنه لا يذل فيحتاج إلى ولي يعز به ; لأنه هو العزيز   القهار ، الذي كل شيء تحت قهره وقدرته ، كما بينه في مواضع كثيرة كقوله :  والله غالب على أمره الآية [ 12 \ 21 ] ، وقوله : أن الله عزيز حكيم   [ 2 \ 209 ] والعزيز : الغالب ، وقوله : وهو القاهر فوق عباده   [ 6 \ 18 ] ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة . 

 وقوله وكبره تكبيرا    [ 17 \ 111 ] أي عظمه  تعظيما شديدا ، ويظهر تعظيم الله في شدة المحافظة  على امتثال أمره واجتناب  نهيه ، والمسارعة إلى كل ما يرضيه ، كقوله تعالى :  ولتكبروا الله على ما هداكم   [ 2 \ 185 ] ونحوها من الآيات ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وروى  ابن جرير  في تفسيره هذه الآية الكريمة عن قتادة  ، أنه قال : ذكر لنا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعلم الصغير والكبير من أهله هذه الآية : الحمد لله الذي لم يتخذ ولدا الآية [ 17 \ 111 ] ، وقال ابن كثير      : قلت : وقد جاء في حديث : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سمى هذه   الآية آية العز ، وفي بعض الآثار : إنها ما قرئت في بيت في ليلة فيصيبه سرق   أو آفة . والله أعلم . ثم ذكر حديثا عن أبي يعلى  من حديث  أبي هريرة  مقتضاه : أن قراءة هذه الآية تذهب السقم والضر ، ثم قال : إسناده ضعيف ، وفي متنه نكارة . والله تعالى أعلم . 

 وصلى الله على نبينا محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 وهذا آخر الجزء الثالث من هذا الكتاب المبارك ، ويليه الجزء الرابع إن شاء الله تعالى ، وأوله سورة الكهف ، وبالله التوفيق . 
*
***

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (221)
**سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
**صـ 191 إلى صـ 196

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 

 قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ الْكِتَابَ وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ عِوَجًا قَيِّمًا   لِيُنْذِرَ بَأْسًا شَدِيدًا مِنْ لَدُنْهُ وَيُبَشِّرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ الصَّالِحَاتِ أَنَّ لَهُمْ أَجْرًا حَسَنًا مَاكِثِينَ فِيهِ أَبَدًا وَيُنْذِرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ وَلَدًا مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ وَلَا لِآبَائِهِمْ كَبُرَتْ كَلِمَةً تَخْرُجُ مِنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ إِنْ يَقُولُونَ إِلَّا كَذِبًا   . 

 علم الله جل وعلا عباده في أول هذه السورة الكريمة أن يحمدوه على أعظم   نعمة أنعمها عليهم ; وهي إنزاله على نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا القرآن   العظيم ، الذي لا اعوجاج فيه ، بل هو في كمال الاستقامة ، أخرجهم به من   الظلمات إلى النور . وبين لهم فيه العقائد ، والحلال والحرام ، وأسباب دخول   الجنة والنار ، وحذرهم فيه من كل ما يضرهم ، وحضهم فيه على كل ما ينفعهم ،   فهو النعمة العظمى على الخلق ، ولذا علمهم ربهم كيف يحمدونه على هذه   النعمة الكبرى بقوله : الحمد لله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب الآية [ 18 \ 1 ] . 

 وما أشار له هنا من عظيم الإنعام والامتنان على خلقه بإنزال هذا القرآن   العظيم ، منذرا من لم يعمل به ، ومبشرا من عمل به ، ذكره جل وعلا في مواضع   كثيرة ; كقوله : ياأيها  الناس قد جاءكم برهان من ربكم  وأنزلنا إليكم نورا مبينا فأما الذين آمنوا  بالله واعتصموا به فسيدخلهم  في رحمة منه وفضل ويهديهم إليه صراطا مستقيما   [ 4 \ 174 ] ، وقوله : أولم يكفهم أنا أنزلنا عليك الكتاب يتلى عليهم إن في ذلك لرحمة وذكرى لقوم يؤمنون   [ 29 \ 51 ] ، وقوله : إن هذا القرآن يقص على بني إسرائيل أكثر الذي هم فيه يختلفون وإنه لهدى ورحمة للمؤمنين   [ 27 \ 76 - 77 ] ، وقوله : وننزل من القرآن ما هو شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين   [ 17 \ 82 ] ، وقوله : قل هو للذين آمنوا هدى وشفاء الآية [ 41 \ 44 ] ، وقوله تعالى : إن في هذا لبلاغا لقوم عابدين وما أرسلناك إلا رحمة للعالمين   [ 21 \ 106 - 107 ] ، وقوله : وما كنت ترجو أن يلقى إليك الكتاب إلا رحمة من ربك الآية [ 28 \ 86 ] ،   [ ص: 192 ] وقوله : ثم أورثنا الكتاب الذين اصطفينا من عبادنا فمنهم ظالم لنفسه ومنهم مقتصد ومنهم سابق بالخيرات بإذن الله ذلك هو الفضل الكبير   [ 35 \ 32 ] . 

 وهو تصريح منه جل وعلا بأن إيراث هذا الكتاب فضل كبير ، والآيات بمثل هذا كثيرة جدا . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ولم يجعل له عوجا     [ 18 \ 1 ] ، أي لم يجعل في القرآن عوجا ; أي لا اعوجاج فيه ألبتة ، لا   من جهة الألفاظ ، ولا من جهة المعاني ، أخباره كلها صدق ، وأحكامه عدل ،   سالم من جميع العيوب في ألفاظه ومعانيه ، وأخباره وأحكامه ; لأن قوله : "   عوجا " نكرة في سياق النفي ، فهي تعم نفي جميع أنواع العوج . 

 وما ذكره جل وعلا هنا من أنه لا اعوجاج فيه ، بينه في مواضع أخر كثيرة كقوله : ولقد ضربنا للناس في هذا القرآن من كل مثل لعلهم يتذكرون قرءانا عربيا غير ذي عوج لعلهم يتقون   [ 39 \ 27 - 28 ] ، وقوله : وتمت كلمة ربك صدقا وعدلا لا مبدل لكلماته وهو السميع العليم   [ 6 \ 115 ] . فقوله " صدقا " أي في الأخبار ، وقوله : " عدلا " أي في الأحكام ، وكقوله تعالى : أفلا يتدبرون القرآن ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافا كثيرا   [ 4 \ 82 ] ، والآيات بمثل هذا كثيرة جدا . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : قيما أي مستقيما لا ميل فيه ولا زيغ ، وما   ذكره هنا من كونه قيما لا ميل فيه ولا زيغ ، بينه أيضا في مواضع أخر ،   كقوله : لم يكن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين منفكين حتى تأتيهم البينة رسول من الله يتلو صحفا مطهرة فيها كتب قيمة   [ 98 \ 1 ] ، وقوله تعالى : إن هذا القرآن يهدي للتي هي أقوم الآية [ 17 \ 9 ] ، وقوله : وما كان هذا القرآن أن يفترى من دون الله ولكن تصديق الذي بين يديه وتفصيل الكتاب لا ريب فيه من رب العالمين   [ 10 \ 37 ] ، وقوله : الم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين   [ 2 \ 1 - 2 ] ، وقوله الر كتاب أحكمت آياته ثم فصلت من لدن حكيم خبير   [ 11 \ 1 ] ، وقوله : ولكن جعلناه نورا نهدي به من نشاء من عبادنا   [ 42 \ 52 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 [ ص: 193 ] وهذا الذي فسرنا به قوله تعالى : قيما هو قول الجمهور وهو الظاهر . وعليه فهو تأكيد في المعنى لقوله : ولم يجعل له عوجا     [ 18 \ 1 ] ; لأنه قد يكون الشيء مستقيما في الظاهر وهو لا يخلو من   اعوجاج في حقيقة الأمر ، ولذا جمع تعالى بين نفي العوج وإثبات الاستقامة .   وفي قوله : " قيما " وجهان آخران من التفسير : 

 الأول : أن معنى كونه " قيما " أنه قيم على ما قبله من الكتب السماوية ، أي مهيمن عليها ، وعلى هذا التفسير فالآية كقوله تعالى : وأنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقا لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمنا عليه الآية [ 5 \ 15 ] . 

 ولأجل هيمنته على ما قبله من الكتب ، قال تعالى : إن هذا القرآن يقص على بني إسرائيل أكثر الذي هم فيه يختلفون الآية [ 27 \ 76 ] ، وقال : قل فأتوا بالتوراة فاتلوها إن كنتم صادقين   [ 3 \ 93 ] ، وقال : ياأهل الكتاب قد جاءكم رسولنا يبين لكم كثيرا مما كنتم تخفون من الكتاب الآية [ 5 \ 15 ] . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن معنى كونه " قيما " : أنه قيم بمصالح الخلق الدينية والدنيوية . وهذا الوجه في الحقيقة يستلزمه الوجه الأول . 

 واعلم أن علماء العربية اختلفوا في إعراب قوله : " قيما " فذهب جماعة إلى   أنه حال من الكتاب ، وأن في الآية تقديما وتأخيرا ، وتقريره على هذا :  أنزل  على عبده الكتاب في حال كونه قيما ولم يجعل له عوجا ، ومنع هذا الوجه  من  الإعراب  الزمخشري  في الكشاف قائلا : إن قوله : ولم يجعل له عوجا   [ 18 \ 1 ] ، معطوف على صلة الموصول التي هي جملة : أنزل على عبده الكتاب ،   والمعطوف على الصلة داخل في حيز الصلة ، فجعل " قيما " حالا من " الكتاب "   يؤدي إلى الفصل بين الحال وصاحبها ببعض الصلة ، وذلك لا يجوز ، وذهب  جماعة  آخرون إلى أن " قيما " حال من " الكتاب " ، وأن المحذور الذي ذكره  الزمخشري  منتف ، وذلك أنهم قالوا : إن جملة ولم يجعل له عوجا ليست   معطوفة على الصلة ، وإنما هي جملة حالية . وقوله " قيما " حال بعد حال ،   وتقريره أن المعنى : أنزل على عبده الكتاب في حال كونه غير جاعل فيه عوجا ،   وفي حال كونه قيما . وتعدد الحال لا إشكال فيه ، والجمهور على جواز تعدد   الحال مع اتحاد عامل الحال وصاحبها ، كما أشار له في الخلاصة بقوله : 

 والحال قد يجيء ذا تعدد لمفرد فاعلم وغير مفرد 

 [ ص: 194 ] وسواء كان ذلك بعطف أو بدون عطف ، فمثاله مع العطف قوله تعالى : أن الله يبشرك بيحيى مصدقا بكلمة من الله وسيدا وحصورا ونبيا من الصالحين   [ 3 \ 39 ] ، ومثاله بدون عطف قوله تعالى : ولما رجع موسى إلى قومه غضبان أسفا الآية [ 7 \ 150 ] . وقول الشاعر : 


**علي إذا ما جئت ليلى بخفية زيارة بيت الله رجلان حافيا* *

 ونقل عن أبي الحسن بن عصفور  منع تعدد الحال ما لم يكن العامل فيه صيغة التفضيل في نحو قوله : هذا بسرا أطيب منه رطبا . ونقل منع ذلك أيضا عن الفارسي  وجماعة   ، وهؤلاء الذين يمنعون تعدد الحال يقولون : إن الحال الثانية إنما هي حال   من الضمير المستكن في الحال الأولى ، والأولى عندهم هي العامل في الثانية  ،  فهي عندهم أحوال متداخلة ، أو يجعلون الثانية نعتا للأولى ، وممن اختار  أن  جملة ولم يجعل حالية ، وأن قيما حال بعد حال - الأصفهاني    . 

 وذهب بعضهم إلى أن قوله : قيما بدل من قوله : ولم يجعل له عوجا   ; لأن انتفاء العوج عنه هو معنى كونه قيما . 

 وعزا هذا القول الرازي  وأبو حيان  لصاحب حل العقد ، وعليه فهو بدل مفرد من جملة . 

 كما قالوا في : عرفت زيدا أبو من ، أنه بدل جملة من مفرد ، وفي جواز ذلك خلاف عند علماء العربية . 

 وزعم قوم أن قيما حال من الضمير المجرور في قوله : ولم يجعل له عوجا ، واختار  الزمخشري  وغيره   أن قيما منصوب بفعل محذوف ، وتقديره : ولم يجعل له عوجا وجعله قيما ،  وحذف  ناصب الفضلة إذا دل عليه المقام جائز ، كما قال في الخلاصة : 

 ويحذف الناصبها إن علما وقد يكون حذفه ملتزما 

 وأقرب أوجه الإعراب في قوله : " قيما " أنه منصوب بمحذوف ، أو حال ثانية من " الكتاب " والله تعالى أعلم . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : لينذر بأسا شديدا   [ 18 \ 2 ] اللام فيه متعلقة   [ ص: 195 ] بـ أنزل ، وقال الحوفي    : هي متعلقة بقوله : قيما ، والأول هو الظاهر . 

 والإنذار : الإعلام المقترن بتخويف وتهديد ، فكل إنذار إعلام ، وليس كل إعلام إنذارا ، والإنذار يتعدى إلى مفعولين ، كما في قوله : فأنذرتكم نارا تلظى   [ 92 \ 14 ] ، وقوله : إنا أنذرناكم عذابا قريبا الآية [ 38 \ 40 ] . 

 وفي أول هذه السورة الكريمة كرر تعالى الإنذار ، فحذف في الموضع الأول   مفعول الإنذار الأول ، وحذف في الثاني المفعول الثاني ، فصار المذكور دليلا   على المحذوف في الموضعين . وتقدير المفعول الأول المحذوف في الموضع الأول  :  لينذر الذين كفروا بأسا شديدا من لدنه ، وتقدير المفعول الثاني المحذوف  في  الموضع الثاني : وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا بأسا شديدا من لدنه  . 

 وقد أشار تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة إلى أن هذا القرآن العظيم تخويف وتهديد للكافرين ، وبشارة للمؤمنين المتقين   ; إذ قال في تخويف الكفرة به : لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه   [ 18 \ 2 ] ، وقال : وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا الآية [ 18 \ 4 ] ، وقال في بشارته للمؤمنين : ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا الآية [ 18 \ 2 ] . 

 وهذا الذي ذكره هنا من كونه إنذارا لهؤلاء وبشارة لهؤلاء بينه في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لتبشر به المتقين وتنذر به قوما لدا   [ 19 \ 97 ] ، وقوله : المص كتاب أنزل إليك فلا يكن في صدرك حرج منه لتنذر به وذكرى للمؤمنين   [ 7 \ 1 - 2 ] . 

 وقد أوضحنا هذا المبحث في أول سورة " الأعراف " ، وأوضحنا هنالك المعاني   التي ورد بها الإنذار في القرآن . والبأس الشديد الذي أنذرهم إياه : هو   العذاب الأليم في الدنيا والآخرة . والبشارة : الخير بما يسر . 

 وقد تطلق العرب البشارة على الإخبار بما يسوء ، ومنه قوله تعالى : فبشره بعذاب أليم   [ 45 \ 8 ] ومنه قول الشاعر : 


**وبشرتني يا سعد أن أحبتي جفوني     وقالوا الود موعده الحشر 
**

 وقول الآخر : 


** [ ص: 196 ] يبشرني الغراب ببين أهلي     فقلت له ثكلتك من بشير 
**

 والتحقيق : أن إطلاق البشارة على الإخبار بما يسوء ، أسلوب من أساليب   اللغة العربية ، ومعلوم أن علماء البلاغة يجعلون مثل ذلك مجازا ، ويسمونه   استعارة عنادية ، ويقسمونها إلى تهكمية وتلميحية كما هو معروف في محله . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : الذين يعملون الصالحات   [ 18 \ 2 ] بينت المراد به آيات أخر ، فدلت على أن العمل لا يكون صالحا إلا بثلاثة أمور   : 

 الأول : أن يكون مطابقا لما جاء به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فكل عمل   مخالف لما جاء به صلوات الله وسلامه عليه فليس بصالح ، بل هو باطل ، قال   تعالى : وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه الآية [ 59 \ 7 ] ، وقال : من يطع الرسول فقد أطاع الله   [ 4 \ 10 ] ، وقال : قل إن كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني يحببكم الله الآية [ 3 \ 31 ] ، وقال : أم لهم شركاء شرعوا لهم من الدين ما لم يأذن به الله الآية [ 42 \ 21 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 الثاني : أن يكون العامل مخلصا في عمله لله فيما بينه وبين الله ، قال تعالى : وما أمروا إلا ليعبدوا الله مخلصين له الدين الآية [ 98 \ 5 ] ، وقال : قل إني أمرت أن أعبد الله مخلصا له الدين وأمرت لأن أكون أول المسلمين قل إني أخاف إن عصيت ربي عذاب يوم عظيم قل الله أعبد مخلصا له ديني فاعبدوا ما شئتم من دونه   [ 39 \ 11 - 15 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 الثالث : أن يكون العمل مبنيا على أساس الإيمان والعقيدة الصحيحة ; لأن العمل كالسقف ، والعقيدة كالأساس ، قال تعالى : من عمل صالحا من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن الآية [ 16 \ 97 ] ، فجعل الإيمان قيدا في ذلك . 

 وبين مفهوم هذا القيد في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله في أعمال غير المؤمنين : وقدمنا إلى ما عملوا من عمل فجعلناه هباء منثورا   [ 25 \ 23 ] ، وقوله : أعمالهم كسراب الآية [ 24 \ 39 ] ، وقوله : أعمالهم كرماد اشتدت به الريح الآية [ 14 \ 18 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات كما تقدم إيضاحه . 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (222)
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
صـ 197 إلى صـ 202


 والتحقيق : أن مفرد الصالحات في قوله : يعملون الصالحات ، وقوله :   [ ص: 197 ] وعملوا الصالحات     [ 2 \ 25 ] ، ونحو ذلك - أنه : صالحة ، وأن العرب تطلق لفظة الصالحة على   الفعلة الطيبة ; كإطلاق اسم الجنس لتناسي الوصفية ، كما شاع ذلك الإطلاق  في  الحسنة مرادا بها الفعلة الطيبة . 

 ومن إطلاق العرب لفظ الصالحة على ذلك ، قول  أبي العاص بن الربيع  في زوجه  زينب بنت رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم : 


**بنت الأمين جزاك الله صالحة     وكل بعل سيثني بالذي علما 
**

 وقول الحطيئة    : 


**كيف الهجاء ولا تنفك صالحة     من آل لأم بظهر الغيب تأتيني 
**

 وسئل أعرابي عن الحب فقال : 


**الحب مشغلة عن كل صالحة     وسكرة الحب تنفي سكرة الوسن 
**

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن لهم أجرا حسنا ، أي وليبشرهم بأن لهم أجرا حسنا . الأجر : جزاء العمل ، وجزاء عملهم المعبر عنه هنا بالأجر : هو الجنة . ولذا قال : ماكثين فيه     [ 18 \ 3 ] ، وذكر الضمير في قوله : فيه ; لأنه راجع إلى الأجر وهو مذكر  ،  وإن كان المراد بالأجر الجنة . ووصف أجرهم هنا بأنه حسن ، وبين أوجه  حسنه  في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله : ثلة من الأولين وقليل من الآخرين على سرر موضونة متكئين عليها متقابلين   - إلى قوله - ثلة من الأولين وثلة من الآخرين   [ 56 \ 13 - 16 ] ، وكقوله : فلا تعلم نفس ما أخفي لهم من قرة أعين الآية [ 56 \ 39 - 40 ] ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا معلومة . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : ماكثين فيه أبدا ، أي خالدين فيه بلا انقطاع . 

 وقد بين هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر كثيرة ، كقوله : وأما الذين سعدوا ففي الجنة خالدين فيها ما دامت السماوات والأرض إلا ما شاء ربك عطاء غير مجذوذ   [ 11 \ 108 ] أي غير مقطوع ، وقوله : إن هذا لرزقنا ما له من نفاد   [ 38 \ 54 ] ، أي ما له من انقطاع وانتهاء ، وقوله : ما عندكم ينفد وما عند الله باق   [ 16 \ 96 ] ، وقوله : والآخرة خير وأبقى   [ 87 \ 17 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا   [ 18 \ 4 ] ،   [ ص: 198 ] أي ينذرهم بأسا شديدا ، من لدنه أي من عنده كما تقدم . وهذا من عطف الخاص على العام ; لأن قوله : لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه شامل للذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا ، ولغيرهم من سائر الكفار . 

 وقد تقرر في فن المعاني : أن عطف الخاص على العام إذا كان الخاص يمتاز عن   سائر أفراد العام بصفات حسنة أو قبيحة من الإطناب المقبول ، تنزيلا  للتغاير  في الصفات منزلة التغاير في الذوات . 

 ومثاله في الممتاز عن سائر أفراد العام بصفات حسنة قوله تعالى : وملائكته ورسله وجبريل الآية [ 2 \ 98 ] ، وقوله : وإذ أخذنا من النبيين ميثاقهم ومنك ومن نوح   [ 33 \ 7 ] . 

 ومثاله في الممتاز بصفات قبيحة الآية التي نحن بصددها ، فإن الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا امتازوا عن غيرهم بفرية شنعاء ، ولذا ساغ عطفهم على اللفظ الشامل لهم ولغيرهم . 

 والآيات الدالة على شدة عظم فريتهم كثيرة جدا . كقوله هنا : كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم   [ 18 \ 5 ] الآية ، وكقوله تعالى : وقالوا اتخذ الرحمن ولدا لقد جئتم شيئا إدا تكاد السماوات يتفطرن منه وتنشق الأرض وتخر الجبال هدا أن دعوا للرحمن ولدا وما ينبغي للرحمن أن يتخذ ولدا   [ 19 \ 88 - 92 ] ، وقوله : أفأصفاكم ربكم بالبنين واتخذ من الملائكة إناثا إنكم لتقولون قولا عظيما   [ 17 \ 40 ] ، والآيات بمثل هذا كثيرة معلومة . 

 وقد قدمنا أن القرآن بين أن الذين نسبوا الولد لله   - سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك علوا كبيرا - ثلاثة أصناف من الناس : اليهود  ، والنصارى  ، قال تعالى : وقالت اليهود عزير ابن الله وقالت النصارى المسيح ابن الله ذلك قولهم بأفواههم الآية [ 9 \ 30 ] ، والصنف الثالث مشركو العرب ; كما قال تعالى عنهم : ويجعلون لله البنات سبحانه ولهم ما يشتهون   [ 16 \ 57 ] ، والآيات بنحوها كثيرة معلومة . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ما لهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم   [ 18 \ 5 ] ، يعني أن ما نسبوه له جل وعلا من اتخاذ الولد لا علم لهم به ; لأنه مستحيل . 

 والآية تدل دلالة واضحة على أن نفي الفعل لا يدل على إمكانه ; ومن الآيات الدالة على ذلك قوله تعالى : وما ظلمونا ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون   [ 2 \ 57 ] ; لأن ظلمهم   [ ص: 199 ] لربنا وحصول العلم لهم باتخاذه الولد كل ذلك مستحيل عقلا . 

 فنفيه لا يدل على إمكانه ، ومن هذا القبيل قول المنطقيين : السالبة لا تقتضي وجود الموضوع ، كما بيناه في غير هذا الموضع . 

 وما نفاه عنهم وعن آبائهم من العلم باتخاذه الولد سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك علوا كبيرا ، بينه في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : وخرقوا له بنين وبنات بغير علم سبحانه وتعالى عما يصفون   [ 6 \ 100 ] ، وقوله في آبائهم : أولو كان آباؤهم لا يعلمون شيئا ولا يهتدون   [ 5 \ 104 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم   [ 18 \ 5 ] يعني أن ما قالوه بأفواههم من أن الله اتخذ ولدا أمر كبير عظيم ; كما بينا الآيات الدالة على عظمه آنفا ، كقوله : إنكم لتقولون قولا عظيما   [ 17 \ 40 ] ، وقوله : تكاد السماوات يتفطرن منه وتنشق الأرض وتخر الجبال هدا الآية [ 19 \ 90 ] ، وكفى بهذا كبرا وعظما . 

 وقال بعض علماء العربية : إن قوله : كبرت كلمة معناه التعجب ، فهو بمعنى ما أكبرها كلمة ، أو أكبر بها كلمة . 

 والمقرر في علم النحو : أن " فعل " بالضم تصاغ لإنشاء الذم والمدح ، فتكون من باب نعم وبئس ، ومنه قوله تعالى : كبرت كلمة الآية . وإلى هذا أشار في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**واجعل كبئس ساء واجعل     فعلا من ذي ثلاثة كنعم مسجلا 
**

 وقوله " كنعم " أي اجعله من باب " نعم " فيشمل بئس ، وإذا تقرر ذلك ففاعل "   كبر " ضمير محذوف و كلمة نكرة مميزة للضمير المحذوف ، على حد قوله في   الخلاصة . ويرفعان مضمرا يفسره مميز كنعم قوما معشره 

 والمخصوص بالذم محذوف ، والتقدير : كبرت هي كلمة خارجة من أفواههم تلك   المقالة التي فاهوا بها ، وهي قولهم : اتخذ الله ولدا ، وأعرب بعضهم كلمة   بأنها حال ، أي كبرت فريتهم في حال كونها كلمة خارجة من أفواههم . وليس   بشيء . 

 [ ص: 200 ] وقال ابن كثير  في تفسيره تخرج من أفواههم ، أي ليس لها مستند سوى قولهم ولا دليل لهم عليها إلا كذبهم وافتراؤهم ، ولذا قال : إن يقولون إلا كذبا   [ 18 \ 5 ] . 

 وهذا المعنى الذي ذكره ابن كثير  له شواهد في القرآن ; كقوله : يقولون بأفواههم ما ليس في قلوبهم   [ 3 \ 167 ] ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

 والكذب : مخالفة الخبر للواقع على أصح الأقوال . 

 لفظة " كبر " إذا أريد بها غير الكبر في السن فهي مضمومة الباء في الماضي والمضارع ، كقوله هنا : كبرت كلمة الآية ، وقوله : كبر مقتا عند الله أن تقولوا ما لا تفعلون   [ 61 \ 3 ] ، وقوله : أو خلقا مما يكبر في صدوركم   [ 17 \ 51 ] ونحو ذلك . 

 وإن كان المراد بها الكبر في السن فهي مكسورة الباء في الماضي ، مفتوحتها في المضارع على القياس ، ومن ذلك قوله تعالى : ولا تأكلوها إسرافا وبدارا أن يكبروا   [ 4 \ 6 ] . 

 وقول المجنون    : 


**تعشقت ليلى وهي ذات ذوائب     ولم يبد للعينين من ثديها حجم 
صغيرين نرعى البهم يا ليت أننا     إلى اليوم لم نكبر ولم تكبر البهم 
**

 وقوله في هذا البيت : " صغيرين " شاهد عند أهل العربية في إتيان الحال من الفاعل والمفعول معا . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة كبرت كلمة يعني بالكلمة : الكلام الذي هو قولهم : اتخذ الله ولدا   [ 18 \ 4 ] . 

 وما دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة من أن الله يطلق اسم الكلمة على الكلام ، أوضحته آيات أخر ; كقوله : كلا إنها كلمة هو قائلها الآية [ 23 \ 100 ] ، والمراد بها قوله : قال رب ارجعون لعلي أعمل صالحا فيما تركت   [ 23 \ 99 - 100 ] ، وقوله : وتمت كلمة ربك لأملأن جهنم من الجنة والناس أجمعين   [ 11 \ 119 ] ، وما جاء لفظ الكلمة في القرآن إلا مرادا به الكلام المفيد . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : عوجا هو بكسر العين في المعاني كما في هذه الآية الكريمة ، وبفتحها فيما كان منتصبا كالحائط . 

 [ ص: 201 ] قال الجوهري  في صحاحه : قال  ابن السكيت      : وكل ما كان ينتصب كالحائط والعود قيل فيه " عوج " بالفتح ، والعوج -   بالكسر - ما كان في أرض أو دين أو معاش ، يقال : في دينه عوج . اهـ . 

 وقرأ هذا الحرف حفص  عن عاصم  في   الوصل عوجا بالسكت على الألف المبدلة من التنوين سكتة يسيرة من غير تنفس ،   إشعارا بأن قيما ليس متصلا بـ عوجا في المعنى ، بل للإشارة إلى أنه منصوب   بفعل مقدر ، أي جعله قيما كما قدمنا . 

 وقرأ أبو بكر  عن عاصم  من لدنه بإسكان الدال مع إشمامها الضم ، وكسر النون والهاء ووصلها بياء في اللفظ ، وقوله : ويبشر المؤمنين الذين   [ 18 \ 2 ] ، قرأه الجمهور بضم الياء وفتح الباء الموحدة وكسر الشين مشددة ، وقرأه حمزة   والكسائي    " يبشر " بفتح الياء وإسكان الباء الموحدة وضم الشين . 
قوله تعالى : فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا   . 

 اعلم أولا أن لفظة " لعل " تكون للترجي في المحبوب ، وللإشفاق في المحذور ، واستظهر أبو حيان  في البحر المحيط أن " لعل " في قوله هنا : فلعلك باخع نفسك للإشفاق عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يبخع نفسه لعدم إيمانهم به . 

 وقال بعضهم : إن " لعل " في الآية للنهي . وممن قال به العسكري  ، وهو معنى كلام ابن عطية  كما نقله عنهما صاحب البحر المحيط . 

 وعلى هذا القول فالمعنى : لا تبخع نفسك لعدم إيمانهم . وقيل : هي في الآية   للاستفهام المضمن معنى الإنكار . وإتيان " لعل " للاستفهام مذهب كوفي   معروف . 

 وأظهر هذه الأقوال عندي في معنى " لعل " أن المراد بها في الآية النهي عن الحزن عليهم . 

 وإطلاق " لعل " مضمنة معنى النهي في مثل هذه الآية أسلوب عربي يدل عليه سياق الكلام . 

 ومن الأدلة على أن المراد بها النهي عن ذلك كثرة ورود النهي صريحا عن ذلك ; كقوله : فلا تذهب نفسك عليهم حسرات   [ 35 \ 8 ] ، وقوله : ولا تحزن عليهم  [ ص: 202 ]   [ 16 \ 127 ] ، وقوله : فلا تأس على القوم الكافرين   [ 5 \ 68 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وخير ما يفسر به القرآن القرآن . 

 والباخع : المهلك ; أي مهلك نفسك من شدة الأسف على عدم إيمانهم ، ومنه قول  ذي الرمة    : 


**ألا أيهذا الباخع الوجد نفسه لشيء نحته عن يديه المقادر* *

 كما تقدم . 

 وقوله : على آثارهم ، قال القرطبي    : " آثارهم " جمع أثر ، ويقال إثر . والمعنى : على أثر توليهم وإعراضهم عنك . 

 وقال أبو حيان  في البحر  : ومعنى " على  آثارهم " : من بعدهم ، أي بعد يأسك من إيمانهم ، أو بعد  موتهم على الكفر ،  يقال : مات فلان على أثر فلان ; أي بعده . 

 وقال  الزمخشري     : شبهه وإياهم حين تولوا  عنه ولم يؤمنوا به ، وما داخله من الوجد والأسف  على توليهم - برجل فارقته  أحبته وأعزته فهو يتساقط حسرات على آثارهم ويبخع  نفسه وجدا عليهم ،  وتلهفا على فراقهم . والأسف هنا : شدة الحزن . وقد يطلق  الأسف على الغضب ;  كقوله : فلما آسفونا انتقمنا منهم   [ 43 \ 55 ] . 

 فإذا حققت معنى هذه الآية الكريمة فاعلم أن ما ذكره فيها جل وعلا من شدة حزن نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم عليهم ، ومن نهيه له عن ذلك مبين في آيات أخر كثيرة ، كقوله : فلا تذهب نفسك عليهم حسرات   [ 35 \ 8 ] ، وكقوله : لعلك باخع نفسك ألا يكونوا مؤمنين   [ 26 \ 3 ] ، وكقوله : ولا تحزن عليهم واخفض جناحك للمؤمنين   [ 15 \ 88 ] ، وكقوله : فلا تأس على القوم الكافرين   [ 5 \ 68 ] ، وكقوله : قد نعلم إنه ليحزنك الذي يقولون   [ 6 \ 33 ] ، وكقوله : ولقد نعلم أنك يضيق صدرك بما يقولون   [ 15 \ 97 ] كما قدمناه موضحا . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (223)
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
صـ 203 إلى صـ 208

وقوله  في هذه الآية الكريمة : أسفا مفعول من أجله ، أي مهلك نفسك من أجل  الأسف .  ويجوز إعرابه حالا ; أي في حال كونك آسفا عليهم . على حد قوله في  الخلاصة  : 

 ومصدر منكر حالا يقع بكثرة كبغتة زيد طلع 
[ ص: 203 ] قوله تعالى : إنا جعلنا ما على الأرض زينة لها لنبلوهم أيهم أحسن عملا وإنا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا   . 

 قال  الزمخشري  في معنى هذه الآية الكريمة : " ما عليها " يعني ما على الأرض مما يصلح أن يكون زينة لها ولأهلها من زخارف الدنيا وما يستحسن منها . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : كل ما على الأرض زينة لها من غير تخصيص ، وعلى هذا   القول فوجه كل الحيات وغيرها مما يؤذي زينة للأرض ; لأنه يدل على وجود   خالقه ، واتصافه بصفات الكمال والجلال ، ووجود ما يحصل به هذا العلم في شيء   زينة له . 

 وقد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك : أن من أنواع البيان المذكورة فيه   أن يذكر لفظ عام ثم يصرح في بعض المواضع بدخول بعض أفراد ذلك العام فيه ،   كقوله تعالى : ذلك ومن يعظم شعائر الله   [ 22 \ 32 ] الآية ، مع تصريحه بأن البدن داخلة في هذا العموم بقوله : والبدن جعلناها لكم من شعائر الله الآية [ 18 \ 36 ] . 

 وإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أن قوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : إنا جعلنا ما على الأرض زينة لها   [ 18 \ 7 ] قد صرح في مواضع أخر ببعض الأفراد الداخلة فيه ، كقوله تعالى : المال والبنون زينة الحياة الدنيا الآية [ 18 \ 46 ] ، وقوله : والخيل والبغال والحمير لتركبوها وزينة الآية [ 16 \ 8 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : صعيدا جرزا   [ 18 \ 8 ] ، أي أرضا بيضاء لا نبات بها ، وقد قدمنا معنى " الصعيد " بشواهده العربية في سورة " المائدة " . 

 والجرز : الأرض التي لا نبات بها كما قال تعالى : أولم يروا أنا نسوق الماء إلى الأرض الجرز فنخرج به زرعا تأكل منه أنعامهم وأنفسهم أفلا يبصرون   [ 32 \ 27 ] ومنه قول  ذي الرمة    : 


**طوى النحز والأجراز ما في غروضها وما بقيت إلا الضلوع الجراشع* *

 لأن مراده " بالأجراز " الفيافي التي لا نبات فيها ، والأجراز : جمع جرزة ، والجرزة : جمع جرز ، فهو جمع الجمع للجرز ، كما قاله الجوهري  في صحاحه . 

 قال  الزمخشري  في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : وإنا لجاعلون ما عليها     [ 18 \ 8 ] من هذه الزينة صعيدا جرزا ، أي مثل أرض بيضاء لا نبات فيها   بعد أن كانت خضراء معشبة ، في إزالة بهجته وإماطة حسنه ، وإبطال ما به كان   زينة من إماتة الحيوان ، وتجفيف   [ ص: 204 ] النبات والأشجار . اهـ . 

 وهذا المعنى المشار إليه هنا جاء مبينا في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : إنما   مثل الحياة الدنيا كماء أنزلناه من السماء فاختلط به نبات الأرض مما يأكل   الناس والأنعام حتى إذا أخذت الأرض زخرفها وازينت وظن أهلها أنهم قادرون   عليها أتاها أمرنا ليلا أو نهارا فجعلناها حصيدا كأن لم تغن بالأمس كذلك   نفصل الآيات لقوم يتفكرون   [ 10 \ 24 ] ، وكقوله تعالى : واضرب لهم مثل الحياة الدنيا كماء أنزلناه من السماء فاختلط به نبات الأرض فأصبح هشيما تذروه الرياح وكان الله على كل شيء مقتدرا   [ 18 \ 7 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : لنبلوهم أيهم أحسن عملا   [ 18 \ 45 ] أي لنختبرهم على ألسنة رسلنا . 

 وهذه الحكمة التي ذكرها هنا لجعل ما على الأرض زينة لها ( وهي الابتلاء في إحسان العمل   ) بين في مواضع أخر أنها هي الحكمة في خلق الموت والحياة والسموات والأرض ، قال تعالى : تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور   [ 67 \ 1 - 2 ] ، وقال تعالى : وهو الذي خلق السماوات والأرض في ستة أيام وكان عرشه على الماء ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا   [ 11 \ 7 ] . 

 وقد بين صلى الله عليه وسلم الإحسان بقوله : " أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه ، فإن لم تكن تراه فإنه يراك   " كما تقدم . 

 وهذا الذي أوضحنا من أنه جل وعلا جعل ما على الأرض زينة لها ليبتلي خلقه ،   ثم يهلك ما عليها ويجعله صعيدا جرزا - فيه أكبر واعظ للناس ، وأعظم زاجر   عن اتباع الهوى ، وإيثار الفاني على الباقي ، ولذا قال صلى الله عليه وسلم  :  " إن  الدنيا حلوة خضرة ، وإن الله مستخلفكم  فيها فناظر ماذا تعملون ، فاتقوا  الدنيا ، واتقوا النساء ، فإن أول فتنة  بني إسرائيل كانت في النساء   " . 
قوله تعالى : أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا   . 

 أم [ 18 \ 9 ] ، في هذه الآية الكريمة هي المنقطعة عن التحقيق ، ومعناها   عند الجمهور " بل والهمزة " وعند بعض العلماء بمعنى " بل " فقط ، فعلى   القول الأول فالمعنى : بل   [ ص: 205 ] أحسبت  ،  وعلى الثاني فالمعنى : بل حسبت ، فهي على القول الأول جامعة بين الإضراب   والإنكار ، وعلى الثاني فهي للإضراب الانتقالي فقط . 

 وأظهر الأقوال في معنى الآية الكريمة : أن الله يقول لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن قصة أصحاب الكهف  وإن   استعظمها الناس وعجبوا منها ، فليست شيئا عجبا بالنسبة إلى قدرتنا وعظيم   صنعنا ، فإن خلقنا للسموات والأرض ، وجعلنا ما على الأرض زينة لها ،  وجعلنا  إياها بعد ذلك صعيدا جرزا ، أعظم وأعجب مما فعلنا بأصحاب الكهف  ، ومن كوننا أنمناهم هذا الزمن الطويل ، ثم بعثناهم ، ويدل لهذا الذي ذكرنا آيات كثيرة : 

 منها أنه قال : إنا جعلنا ما على الأرض زينة لها   - إلى قوله - صعيدا جرزا   [ 18 \ 7 - 8 ] ، ثم أتبع ذلك بقوله : أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف الآية [ 18 \ 9 ] ، فدل ذلك على أن المراد أن قصتهم لا عجب فيها بالنسبة إلى ما خلقنا مما هو أعظم منها . 

 ومنها أنه يكثر في القرآن العظيم تنبيه الناس على أن خلق السموات والأرض أعظم من خلق الناس ، ومن خلق الأعظم فهو قادر على الأصغر بلا شك ، كقوله تعالى : لخلق السماوات والأرض أكبر من خلق الناس الآية [ 40 \ 57 ] ، وكقوله : أأنتم أشد خلقا أم السماء بناها   - إلى قوله - متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم   [ 79 \ 27 - 33 ] كما قدمناه مستوفى في سورة " البقرة والنحل " . 

 ومن خلق هذه المخلوقات العظام : كالسماء والأرض وما فيهما فلا عجب في إقامته أهل الكهف  هذه المدة الطويلة ، ثم بعثه إياهم ، كما هو واضح . 

 والكهف : النقب المتسع في الجبل ، فإن لم يك واسعا فهو غار . وقيل : كل غار في جبل : كهف . وما يروى عن أنس  من أن الكهف نفس الجبل ، غريب غير معروف في اللغة . 

 واختلف العلماء في المراد بـ الرقيم في هذه الآية على أقوال كثيرة ، قيل : الرقيم اسم كلبهم ، وهو اعتقاد  أمية بن أبي الصلت  حيث يقول : 


**وليس بها إلا الرقيم مجاورا وصيدهم والقوم في الكهف همد* *

وعن الضحاك  أن الرقيم : بلدة بالروم  ، وقيل : اسم الجبل الذي فيه الكهف ، وقيل : اسم للوادي الذي فيه الكهف ، والأقوال فيه كثيرة . وعن  ابن عباس  أنه قال : لا   [ ص: 206 ] أدري ما الرقيم أكتاب أم بنيان ؟   . 

 وأظهر الأقوال عندي بحسب اللغة العربية وبعض آيات القرآن ، أن الرقيم   معناه : المرقوم ، فهو " فعيل " بمعنى " مفعول " من : رقمت الكتاب : إذا   كتبته ، ومنه قوله تعالى : كتاب مرقوم الآية  [  83 \ 9 ، و 83 \ 20 ] . سواء قلنا : إن الرقيم كتاب كان عندهم فيه شرعهم   الذي تمسكوا به ، أو لوح من ذهب كتبت فيه أسماؤهم وأنسابهم وقصتهم وسبب   خروجهم ، أو صخرة نقشت فيها أسماؤهم ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 والظاهر أن أصحاب الكهف  والرقيم : طائفة واحدة أضيفت إلى شيئين أحدهما معطوف على الآخر ، خلافا لمن قال : إن أصحاب الكهف  طائفة ، وأصحاب الرقيم طائفة أخرى ، وأن الله قص على نبيه في هذه السورة الكريمة قصة أصحاب الكهف  ولم يذكر له شيئا عن أصحاب الرقيم ، وخلافا لمن زعم أن أصحاب الكهف  هم   الثلاثة الذين سقطت عليهم صخرة فسدت عليهم باب الكهف الذي هم فيه ، فدعوا   الله بأعمالهم الصالحة ، وهم البار بوالديه ، والعفيف ، والمستأجر ،  وقصتهم  مشهورة ثابتة في الصحيح ، إلا أن تفسير الآية بأنهم هم المراد ،  بعيد كما  ترى . 

 واعلم أن قصة أصحاب الكهف  وأسماءهم ،   وفي أي محل من الأرض كانوا ، كل ذلك لم يثبت فيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه   وسلم شيء زائد على ما في القرآن ، وللمفسرين في ذلك أخبار كثيرة إسرائيلية   أعرضنا عن ذكرها لعدم الثقة بها . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : عجبا صفة لمحذوف ، أي شيئا عجبا . أو آية عجبا . 

 وقوله : من آياتنا في موضع الحال ، وقد تقرر في فن النحو أن نعت النكرة   إذا تقدم عليها صار حالا ، وأصل المعنى : كانوا عجبا كائنا من آياتنا ،   فلما قدم النعت صار حالا . 
قوله تعالى : إذ أوى الفتية إلى الكهف فقالوا ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من أمرنا رشدا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة من صفة أصحاب الكهف  أنهم فتية ، وأنهم أووا إلى الكهف ، وأنهم دعوا ربهم هذا الدعاء العظيم الشامل لكل خير ، وهو قوله عنهم : ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من أمرنا رشدا   [ 18 \ 10 ] . 

 وبين في غير هذا الموضع أشياء أخرى من صفاتهم وأقوالهم ; كقوله :   [ ص: 207 ] إنهم فتية آمنوا بربهم وزدناهم هدى   - إلى قوله - ينشر لكم ربكم من رحمته ويهيئ لكم من أمركم مرفقا   [ 18 \ 13 - 16 ] و إذ في قوله هنا : إذ أوى الفتية   [ 18 \ 10 ] منصوبة بـ اذكر مقدرا ، وقيل : بقوله : عجبا ، ومعنى قوله : إذ أوى الفتية إلى الكهف   [ 18 \ 10 ] ، أي جعلوا الكهف مأوى لهم ومكان اعتصام . 

 ومعنى قوله : آتنا من لدنك رحمة ، أي أعطنا رحمة من عندك ، والرحمة هنا تشمل الرزق والهدى والحفظ مما هربوا خائفين منه من أذى قومهم ، والمغفرة . 

 والفتية : جمع فتى جمع تكسير ، وهو من جموع القلة ، ويدل لفظ الفتية على قلتهم ، وأنهم شباب لا شيب ، خلافا لما زعمه ابن السراج  من : أن الفتية اسم جمع لا جمع تكسير ، وإلى كون مثل الفتية جمع تكسير من جموع القلة ، أشار ابن مالك  في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**أفعلة أفعل ثم فعله كذاك أفعال جموع قلة* *

 والتهيئة : التقريب والتيسير ، أي يسر لنا وقرب لنا من أمرنا رشدا ،   والرشد : الاهتداء والديمومة عليه . و من في قوله : من أمرنا فيها وجهان :   أحدهما أنها هنا للتجريد ، وعليه فالمعنى : اجعل لنا أمرنا رشدا كله ، كما   تقول : لقيت من زيد أسدا . ومن عمرو بحرا . 

 والثاني أنها للتبعيض ، وعليه فالمعنى : واجعل لنا بعض أمرنا ; أي وهو   البعض الذي نحن فيه من مفارقة الكفار ، رشدا ، حتى نكون بسببه راشدين   مهتدين .
قوله تعالى : فضربنا على آذانهم في الكهف سنين عددا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه ضرب على آذان أصحاب الكهف  سنين عددا ، ولم يبين قدر هذا العدد هنا ، ولكنه بينه في موضع آخر وهو قوله : ولبثوا في كهفهم ثلاث مائة سنين وازدادوا تسعا   [ 18 \ 25 ] . 

 وضربه جل وعلا على آذانهم في هذه الآية كناية عن كونه أنامهم ، ومفعول "   ضربنا " محذوف ، أي ضربنا على آذانهم حجابا مانعا من السماع فلا يسمعون   شيئا يوقظهم ، والمعنى : أنمناهم إنامة ثقيلة لا تنبههم فيها الأصوات . 

 وقوله : سنين عددا على حذف مضاف ; أي ذات عدد ، أو مصدر بمعنى اسم المفعول ، أي سنين معدودة ، وقد ذكرنا الآية المبينة لقدر عددها بالسنة القمرية   [ ص: 208 ] والشمسية ، كما يشير إلى ذلك قوله تعالى : وازدادوا تسعا   [ 18 \ 25 ] . 

 وقال أبو حيان  في البحر في قوله : فضربنا على آذانهم   [ 18 \ 11 ] عبر بالضرب ليدل على قوة المباشرة واللصوق واللزوم ، ومنه : وضربت عليهم الذلة   [ 2 \ 61 ] ، وضرب الجزية وضرب البعث ، وقال  الفرزدق    : 

ضرب عليك العنكبوت بنسجها وقضى عليك به الكتاب المنزل 

 وقال الأسود بن يعفر    : 

    ومن الحوادث لا أبا لك أنني 
ضربت علي الأرض بالأسداد 

 وقال آخر : 


**    إن المروءة والسماحة والندى 
في قبة ضربت على ابن الحشرج * *

 وذكر الجارحة التي هي الآذان ( إذ هي يكون منها السمع ) لأنه لا يستحكم نوم إلا مع تعطل السمع ، وفي الحديث : " ذلك رجل بال الشيطان في أذنه   " ; أي استثقل نومه جدا حتى لا يقوم بالليل . اهـ كلام أبي حيان    . 
قوله تعالى : ثم بعثناهم لنعلم أي الحزبين أحصى لما لبثوا أمدا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن من حكم بعثه لأصحاب الكهف بعد هذه النومة الطويلة أن يبين للناس أي الحزبين المختلفين في مدة لبثهم أحصى لذلك وأضبط له ، ولم يبين هنا شيئا عن الحزبين المذكورين . 

 وأكثر المفسرين على أن أحد الحزبين هم أصحاب الكهف  ، والحزب الثاني هم أهل المدينة  الذين بعث الفتية على عهدهم حين كان عندهم التاريخ بأمر الفتية ، وقيل : هما حزبان من أهل المدينة  المذكورة ، كان منهم مؤمنون وكافرون ، وقيل : هما حزبان من المؤمنين في زمن أصحاب الكهف    . اختلفوا في مدة لبثهم ، قاله الفراء    : وعن  ابن عباس    : الملوك الذين تداولوا ملك المدينة حزب ، وأصحاب الكهف  حزب ، إلى غير ذلك من الأقوال . 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (224)
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
صـ 209 إلى صـ 214*
*
 والذي يدل عليه القرآن : أن الحزبين كليهما من أصحاب الكهف  ، وخير ما يفسر به القرآن القرآن ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : وكذلك بعثناهم ليتساءلوا بينهم قال قائل منهم كم لبثتم قالوا لبثنا يوما أو بعض يوم قالوا ربكم أعلم بما لبثتم   [ 18 \ 19 ] ، وكأن الذين   [ ص: 209 ] قالوا : ربكم أعلم بما لبثتم هم الذين علموا أن لبثهم قد تطاول ، ولقائل أن يقول : قوله عنهم : ربكم أعلم بما لبثتم يدل على أنهم لم يحصوا مدة لبثهم ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 وقد يجاب عن ذلك بأن رد العلم إلى الله لا ينافي العلم ، بدليل أن الله أعلم نبيه بمدة لبثهم في قوله : ولبثوا في كهفهم الآية [ 8 \ 25 ] ، ثم أمره برد العلم إليه في قوله : قل الله أعلم بما لبثوا الآية [ 18 \ 26 ] . 

 وقوله : بعثناهم أي من نومتهم الطويلة ، والبعث : التحريك من سكون ، فيشمل بعث النائم والميت ، وغير ذلك . 

 وقد بينا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك : أن من أنواع البيان التي تضمنها أن يذكر الله جل وعلا حكمة لشيء في موضع ، ويكون لذلك الشيء حكم أخر مذكورة في مواضع أخرى ، فإنا نبينها ، ومثلنا لذلك ، وذكرنا منه أشياء متعددة في هذا الكتاب المبارك . 

 وإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أنه تعالى هنا في هذه الآية الكريمة بين من حكم بعثهم   إظهاره للناس : أي الحزبين أحصى لما لبثوا أمدا ، وقد بين لذلك حكما أخر   في غير هذا الموضع . 

 منها أن يتساءلوا عن مدة لبثهم ; كقوله : وكذلك بعثناهم ليتساءلوا بينهم الآية [ 18 \ 19 ] . 

 ومنها إعلام الناس أن البعث حق ، وأن الساعة حق لدلالة قصة أصحاب الكهف  على ذلك ، وذلك في قوله : وكذلك أعثرنا عليهم ليعلموا أن وعد الله حق وأن الساعة لا ريب فيها الآية [ 18 \ 21 ] . 

 واعلم أن قوله جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة ثم بعثناهم لنعلم الآية   ، لا يدل على أنه لم يكن عالما بذلك قبل بعثهم ، وإنما علم بعد بعثهم ،   كما زعمه بعض الكفرة الملاحدة ، بل هو جل وعلا عالم بكل ما سيكون قبل أن   يكون ، لا يخفى عليه من ذلك شيء ، والآيات الدالة على ذلك لا تحصى كثرة . 

 وقد قدمنا أن من أصرح الأدلة على أنه جل وعلا لا يستفيد بالاختبار والابتلاء علما جديدا سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك علوا كبيرا ، قوله تعالى في آل عمران : وليبتلي الله ما في صدوركم وليمحص ما في قلوبكم والله عليم بذات الصدور   [ 3 \ 154 ] ، فقوله :   [ ص: 210 ] والله عليم بذات الصدور بعد قوله : وليبتلي دليل واضح في ذلك . 

 وإذا حققت ذلك فمعنى لنعلم أي الحزبين أي نعلم ذلك علما يظهر الحقيقة للناس ، فلا ينافي أنه كان عالما به قبل ذلك دون خلقه . 

 واختلف العلماء في قوله : أحصى فذهب بعضهم إلى أنه فعل ماض و " أمدا "   مفعوله ، و " ما " في قوله : " لما لبثوا " مصدرية ، وتقرير المعنى على هذا   : لنعلم أي الحزبين ضبط أمدا للبثهم في الكهف . 

 وممن اختار أن أحصى فعل ماض : الفارسي   والزمخشري  وابن عطية  ، وغيرهم . 

 وذهب بعضهم إلى أن أحصى صيغة تفضيل ، و " أمدا " تمييز ، وممن اختاره  الزجاج  والتبريزي  ، وغيرهما . وجوز الحوفي  وأبو البقاء  الوجهين . 

 والذين قالوا : إن أحصى فعل ماض ، قالوا : لا يصح فيه أن يكون صيغة تفضيل ،   لأنها لا يصح بناؤها هي ولا صيغة فعل التعجب قياسا إلا من الثلاثي ، و "   أحصى " رباعي فلا تصاغ منه صيغة التفضيل ولا التعجب قياسا ، قالوا :  وقولهم  : ما أعطاه وما أولاه للمعروف ، وأعدى من الجرب ، وأفلس من ابن المذلق    - شاذ لا يقاس عليه ، فلا يجوز حمل القرآن عليه . 

 واحتج  الزمخشري  في  الكشاف أيضا لأن أحصى  ليست صيغة تفضيل بأن أمدا لا يخلو : إما أن ينتصب بـ  " أفعل " فـ " أفعل "  لا يعمل ، وإما أن ينتصب بـ لبثوا فلا يسد عليه  المعنى أن لا يكون سديدا  على ذلك القول ، وقال : فإن زعمت نصبه بإضمار فعل  يدل عليه أحصى كما أضمر  في قوله : 


**وأضرب منا بالسيوف القوانسا* *

 أي نضرب القوانس - فقد أبعدت المتناول وهو قريب ؛ حيث أبيت أن يكون أحصى   فعلا ، ثم رجعت مضطرا إلى تقديره وإضماره . انتهى كلام الزمخشري . 

 وأجيب من جهة المخالفين عن هذا كله ، قالوا : لا نسلم أن صيغة التفضيل لا تصاغ من غير الثلاثي ، ولا نسلم أيضا لأنها لا تعمل . 

 وحاصل تحرير المقام في ذلك أن في كون صيغة التفضيل تصاغ من " أفعل " كما   [ ص: 211 ] هنا ، أو لا تصاغ منه - ثلاثة مذاهب لعلماء النحو : 

 الأول : جواز بنائها من " أفعل " مطلقا ، وهو ظاهر كلام  سيبويه  ، وهو مذهب أبي إسحاق  كما نقله عنه أبو حيان  في البحر . 

 والثاني : لا يبنى منه مطلقا ، وما سمع منه فهو شاذ يحفظ ولا يقاس عليه ، وهو الذي درج عليه ابن مالك  في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**وبالندور احكم لغير ما ذكر     ولا تقس على الذي منه أثر 
**

 كما قدمناه في سورة " بني إسرائيل    " في الكلام على قوله : فهو في الآخرة أعمى وأضل سبيلا   [ 17 \ 72 ] . 

 الثالث : تصاغ من " أفعل " إذا كانت همزتها لغير النقل خاصة ; كـ " أظلم   الليل " و : " أشكل الأمر " لا إن كانت الهمزة للنقل فلا تصاغ منها ، وهذا   هو اختيار أبي الحسن بن عصفور  ، وهذه المذاهب مذكورة بأدلتها في كتب النحو ، وأما قول  الزمخشري    : فأفعل لا يعمل ، فليس بصحيح ; لأن صيغة التفضيل تعمل في التمييز بلا خلاف ، وعليه درج في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**والفاعل المعنى انصبن بأفعلا     مفضلا كأنت أعلى منزلا 


**و أمدا تمييز كما تقدم ; فنصبه بصيغة التفضيل لا إشكال فيه . 

 وذهب  الطبري  إلى أن : أمدا منصوب بـ لبثوا ، وقال ابن عطية    : إن ذلك غير متجه . 

 وقال أبو حيان    : قد يتجه ذلك ; لأن الأمد هو الغاية ، ويكون عبارة عن المدة من حيث إن المدة غاية . و ما بمعنى الذي ، و أمدا منتصب على إسقاط الحرف ; أي لما لبثوا من أمد ، أي مدة ، ويصير " من أمد " تفسيرا لما انبهم في لفظ ما لبثوا كقوله : ما ننسخ من آية   [ 2 \ 106 ] ، ما يفتح الله للناس من رحمة   [ 35 \ 2 ] ، ولما سقط الحرف وصل إليه الفعل . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : إطلاق الأمد على الغاية معروف في كلام العرب ، ومنه قول نابغة ذبيان    : 


**إلا لمثلك أو من أنت سابقه     سبق الجواد إذا استولى على الأمد 
**

 [ ص: 212 ] وقد قدمنا في سورة " النساء " أن  علي بن سليمان الأخفش الصغير  أجاز النصب بنزع الخافض عند أمن اللبس مطلقا ، ولكن نصب قوله : أمدا بقوله : لبثوا غير سديد كما ذكره  الزمخشري  وابن عطية  ، وكما لا يخفى . اهـ . 

 وأجاز الكوفيون  نصب المفعول بصيغة التفضيل ، وأعربوا قول العباس بن مرداس السلمي    : 


**فلم أر مثل الحي حيا مصبحا     ولا مثلنا يوم التقينا فوارسا 
أكر وأحمى للحقيقة منهم     وأضرب منا بالسيوف القوانسا 


**بأن   " القوانس " مفعول به لصيغة التفضيل التي هي " أضرب " قالوا : ولا حاجة   لتقدير فعل محذوف ، ومن هنا قال بعض النحويين : إن من في قوله تعالى : إن ربك هو أعلم من يضل عن سبيله   [ 6 \ 117 ] ، منصوب بصيغة التفضيل قبله نصب المفعول به . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : ومذهب الكوفيين  هذا   أجرى عندي على المعنى المعقول ; لأن صيغة التفضيل فيها معنى المصدر  الكامن  فيها ، فلا مانع من عملها عمله ; ألا ترى أن قوله : وأضرب منا  بالسيوف  القوانسا ، معناه : يزيد ضربنا بالسيوف القوانس على ضرب غيرنا ،  كما هو  واضح . وعلى هذا الذي قررنا فلا مانع من كون أمدا منصوب بـ أحصى  نصب  المفعول به على أنه صيغة تفضيل ، وإن كان القائلون بأن أحصى صيغة  تفضيل  أعربوا أمدا بأنه تمييز . 

 تنبيه 

 فإن قيل : ما وجه رفع أي من قوله : لنعلم أي الحزبين أحصى الآية   ، مع أنه في محل نصب لأنه مفعول به ؟ فالجواب أن للعلماء في ذلك أجوبة ،   منها ، أن أي فيها معنى الاستفهام ، والاستفهام يعلق الفعل عن مفعوليه كما   قال ابن مالك  في الخلاصة عاطفا على ما يعلق الفعل القلبي عن مفعوليه : 
**وإن ولا لام ابتداء أو قسم     كذا والاستفهام ذا له انحتم 
**

 ومنها ما ذكره  الفخر الرازي  وغيره  : من  أن الجملة بمجموعها متعلق العلم ، ولذلك السبب لم يظهر عمل قوله :  لنعلم  في لفظة أي بل بقيت على ارتفاعها ، ولا يخفى عدم اتجاه هذا القول كما  ترى .  

 [ ص: 213 ] قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : أظهر أوجه الأعاريب عندي في الآية : أن لفظة أي موصولة استفهامية   . و أي مبنية لأنها مضافة ، وصدر صلتها محذوف على حد قوله في الخلاصة : 


**أي كما وأعربت ما لم تضف     وصدر وصلها ضمير انحذف 


**ولبنائها   لم يظهر نصبها ، وتقدير المعنى على هذا : لنعلم الحزب الذي هو أحصى لما   لبثوا أمدا ونميزه عن غيره ، و أحصى صيغة تفضيل كما قدمنا توجيهه ; نعم ،   للمخالف أن يقول : إن صيغة التفضيل تقتضي بدلالة مطابقتها الاشتراك بين   المفضل والمفضل عليه في أصل الفعل ، وأحد الحزبين لم يشارك الآخر في أصل   الإحصاء لجهله بالمدة من أصلها ، وهذا مما يقوي قول من قال : إن أحصى فعل ،   والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 فإن قيل : أي فائدة مهمة في معرفة الناس للحزب المحصي أمد اللبث من غيره ، حتى يكون علة غائية لقوله : ثم بعثناهم لنعلم الآية ، وأي فائدة مهمة في مساءلة بعضهم بعضا ، حتى يكون علة غائية لقوله : وكذلك بعثناهم ليتساءلوا بينهم ؟ . 

 فالجواب أنا لم نر من تعرض لهذا ، والذي يظهر لنا والله تعالى أعلم أن ما   ذكر من إعلام الناس بالحزب الذي هو أحصى أمدا لما لبثوا ، ومساءلة بعضهم   بعضا عن ذلك ، يلزمه أن يظهر للناس حقيقة أمر هؤلاء الفتية ، وأن الله ضرب   على آذانهم في الكهف ثلاثمائة سنين وازدادوا تسعا ، ثم بعثهم أحياء طرية   أبدانهم ، لم يتغير لهم حال ، وهذا من غريب صنعه جل وعلا الدال على كمال   قدرته ، وعلى البعث بعد الموت ، ولاعتبار هذا اللازم جعل ما ذكرنا علة   غائية ، والله تعالى أعلم . 
قوله تعالى : نحن نقص عليك نبأهم بالحق إنهم فتية آمنوا بربهم وزدناهم هدى 

  [ 18 \ 13 ] . ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه يقص عليه نبأ أصحاب الكهف  بالحق ، ثم أخبره مؤكدا له أنهم فتية آمنوا بربهم ، وأن الله جل وعلا زادهم هدى . 

 ويفهم من هذه الآية الكريمة أن من آمن بربه وأطاعه زاده ربه هدى   ; لأن الطاعة سبب للمزيد من الهدى والإيمان . 

 وهذا المفهوم من هذه الآية الكريمة جاء مبينا في مواضع أخر ; كقوله تعالى : والذين اهتدوا زادهم هدى وآتاهم تقواهم   [ 47 \ 17 ] ، وقوله : والذين جاهدوا فينا   [ ص: 214 ] لنهدينهم سبلنا الآية [ 29 \ 69 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا إن تتقوا الله يجعل لكم فرقانا الآية [ 8 \ 29 ] ، وقوله : فأما الذين آمنوا فزادتهم إيمانا وهم يستبشرون   [ 9 \ 124 ] ، وقوله تعالى : هو الذي أنزل السكينة في قلوب المؤمنين ليزدادوا إيمانا مع إيمانهم الآية [ 48 \ 4 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وآمنوا برسوله يؤتكم كفلين من رحمته ويجعل لكم نورا تمشون به الآية [ 57 \ 28 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وهذه الآيات المذكورة نصوص صريحة في أن الإيمان يزيد ، مفهوم منها أنه ينقص أيضا ، كما استدل بها  البخاري  رحمه الله على ذلك ، وهي تدل عليه دلالة صريحة لا شك فيها ، فلا وجه معها للاختلاف في زيادة الإيمان ونقصه كما ترى ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : وربطنا على قلوبهم إذ قاموا   . 

 أي ثبتنا قلوبهم وقويناها على الصبر ، حتى لا يجزعوا ولا يخافوا من أن   يصدعوا بالحق ، ويصبروا على فراق الأهل والنعيم ، والفرار بالدين في غار في   جبل لا أنيس به ، ولا ماء ولا طعام . 

 ويفهم من هذه الآية الكريمة : أن من كان في طاعة ربه جل وعلا أنه تعالى يقوي قلبه ، ويثبته على تحمل الشدائد ، والصبر الجميل . 

 وقد أشار تعالى إلى وقائع من هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ، كقوله في أهل بدر  مخاطبا نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه : إذ يغشيكم النعاس أمنة منه وينزل عليكم من السماء ماء ليطهركم به ويذهب عنكم رجز الشيطان وليربط على قلوبكم ويثبت به الأقدام إذ يوحي ربك إلى الملائكة أني معكم فثبتوا الذين آمنوا الآية [ 8 \ 11 - 12 ] ، وكقوله في أم موسى    : وأصبح فؤاد أم موسى فارغا إن كادت لتبدي به لولا أن ربطنا على قلبها لتكون من المؤمنين   [ 28 \ 10 ] . 

 وأكثر المفسرين على أن قوله : إذ قاموا أي بين يدي ملك بلادهم ، وهو ملك جبار يدعو إلى عبادة الأوثان ، يزعمون أن اسمه : دقيانوس    . 

 وقصتهم مذكورة في جميع كتب التفسير ، أعرضنا عنها لأنها إسرائيليات . وفي   قيامهم المذكور هنا أقوال أخر كثيرة ، والعامل في قوله : " إذ " هو "  ربطنا  " على قلوبهم حين قاموا . 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (225)
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
صـ 215 إلى صـ 220


  قوله تعالى : فقالوا ربنا رب السماوات والأرض لن ندعو من دونه إلها لقد قلنا إذا شططا 

 [ ص: 215 ] ذكر  جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة :  أن هؤلاء الفتية الذين آمنوا بربهم فزادهم  ربهم هدى ، قالوا : إن ربهم هو  رب السموات والأرض ، وأنهم لن يدعوا من  دونه إلها ، وأنهم لو فعلوا ذلك  قالوا شططا ، أي قولا ذا شطط ، أو هو من  النعت بالمصدر للمبالغة ; كأن  قولهم هو نفس الشطط ، والشطط : البعد عن الحق  والصواب . وإليه ترجع أقوال  المفسرين ; كقول بعضهم " شططا " : جورا ،  تعديا ، كذبا ، خطأ ، إلى غير  ذلك من الأقوال . 

 وأصل مادة الشطط : مجاوزة الحد ، ومنه أشط في السوم : إذا جاوز الحد ، ومنه قوله تعالى : ولا تشطط الآية [ 38 \ 22 ] ، أو البعد ، ومنه قول  عمر بن أبي ربيعة    : 


**تشط غدا دار جيراننا وللدار بعد غد أبعد* *

 ويكثر استعمال الشطط في الجور والتعدي ، ومنه قول الأعشى    : 


**أتنتهون وإن ينهى ذوي الشطط     كالطعن يذهب فيه الزيت والفتل 
**

 وهذه الآية الكريمة تدل دلالة واضحة على أن من أشرك مع خالق السموات والأرض معبودا آخر ، فقد جاء بأمر شطط بعيد عن الحق والصواب في   غاية الجور والتعدي ; لأن الذي يستحق العبادة هو الذي يبرز الخلائق من   العدم إلى الوجود ; لأن الذي لا يقدر على خلق غيره مخلوق يحتاج إلى خالق   يخلقه ويرزقه ويدبر شئونه . 

 وهذا المعنى الذي دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة جاء مبينا في آيات أخر كثيرة ، كقوله : ياأيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا والسماء بناء وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أندادا وأنتم تعلمون   [ 2 \ 21 - 22 ] ، وقوله تعالى : أفمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق أفلا تذكرون   [ 16 \ 17 ] ، وقوله تعالى : أم جعلوا لله شركاء خلقوا كخلقه فتشابه الخلق عليهم قل الله خالق كل شيء وهو الواحد القهار   [ 13 \ 16 ] ، أي الواحد القهار الذي هو خالق كل شيء هو المستحق للعبادة وحده جل وعلا ، وقوله جل وعلا : أيشركون ما لا يخلق شيئا وهم يخلقون   [ 7 \ 191 ] ، وقوله تعالى : واتخذوا من دونه آلهة لا يخلقون شيئا وهم يخلقون الآية [ 25 \ 3 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : لقد قلنا إذا شططا ، أي إذا دعونا من   [ ص: 216 ] دونه إلها ، فقد قلنا شططا .
قوله تعالى : هؤلاء قومنا اتخذوا من دونه آلهة لولا يأتون عليهم بسلطان بين   . 

 " لولا " في هذه الآية الكريمة للتحضيض ، وهو الطلب بحث وشدة ، والمراد بهذا الطلب التعجيز ; لأنه من المعلوم أنه لا يقدر أحد أن يأتي بسلطان بين على جواز عبادة غير الله ، والمراد بالسلطان البين : الحجة الواضحة . 

 وما ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة من تعجيزهم عن الإتيان بحجة على   شركهم وكفرهم ، وإبطال حجة المشركين على شركهم ، جاء موضحا في آيات كثيرة ،   كقوله تعالى : قل هل عندكم من علم فتخرجوه لنا إن تتبعون إلا الظن وإن أنتم إلا تخرصون   [ 6 \ 148 ] ، وقوله تعالى : قل   أرأيتم ما تدعون من دون الله أروني ماذا خلقوا من الأرض أم لهم شرك في   السماوات ائتوني بكتاب من قبل هذا أو أثارة من علم إن كنتم صادقين   [ 46 \ 4 ] ، وقوله تعالى منكرا عليهم : أم آتيناهم كتابا من قبله فهم به مستمسكون   [ 43 \ 21 ] ، وقوله جل وعلا : أم أنزلنا عليهم سلطانا فهو يتكلم بما كانوا به يشركون   [ 30 \ 35 ] ، وقوله تعالى : قل   أرأيتم شركاءكم الذين تدعون من دون الله أروني ماذا خلقوا من الأرض أم  لهم  شرك في السماوات أم آتيناهم كتابا فهم على بينة منه بل إن يعد  الظالمون  بعضهم بعضا إلا غرورا   [ 35 \ 40 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ومن يدع مع الله إلها آخر لا برهان له به فإنما حسابه عند ربه إنه لا يفلح الكافرون   [ 23 \ 117 ] ، والآيات الدالة على أن المشركين لا مستند لهم في شركهم إلا تقليد آبائهم الضالين ،   كثيرة جدا ، وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : " هؤلاء " مبتدأ ، و " قوما "   قيل عطف بيان ، والخبر جملة " اتخذوا " ، وقيل " قومنا " خبر المبتدأ ،   وجملة " اتخذوا في محل حال ، والأول أظهر ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 قوله تعالى : فمن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا   . 

 أي لا أحد أظلم ممن افترى على الله الكذب بادعاء أن له شريكا ، كما افتراه عليه قوم أصحاب الكهف  ، كما قال عنهم أصحاب الكهف    : هؤلاء قومنا اتخذوا من دونه آلهة الآية [ 18 \ 15 ] . 

 وهذا المعنى الذي ذكره هنا من أن افتراء الكذب على الله بجعل الشركاء له هو أعظم الظلم   - جاء مبينا في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله : فمن أظلم ممن كذب على الله وكذب بالصدق إذ جاءه الآية [ 39 \ 32 ] ، وقوله :   [ ص: 217 ] ومن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا أولئك يعرضون على ربهم ويقول الأشهاد هؤلاء الذين كذبوا على ربهم ألا لعنة الله على الظالمين   [ 11 \ 18 ] ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا . 
قوله تعالى : وإذ اعتزلتموهم وما يعبدون إلا الله فأووا إلى الكهف ينشر لكم ربكم من رحمته ويهيئ لكم من أمركم مرفقا   . 

 " إذ " في قوله : وإذ اعتزلتموهم للتعليل ، على التحقيق ، كما قاله ابن هشام  ،   وعليه فالمعنى : ولأجل اعتزالكم قومكم الكفار وما يعبدونه من دون الله ،   فاتخذوا الكهف مأوى ومكان اعتصام ، ينشر لكم ربكم من رحمته ويهيئ لكم من   أمركم مرفقا ، وهذا يدل على أن اعتزال المؤمن قومه الكفار ومعبوديهم من   أسباب لطف الله به ورحمته . 

 وهذا المعنى يدل عليه أيضا قوله تعالى في نبيه إبراهيم  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام : وأعتزلكم وما تدعون من دون الله وأدعو ربي عسى ألا أكون بدعاء ربي شقيا فلما اعتزلهم وما يعبدون من دون الله وهبنا له إسحاق ويعقوب وكلا جعلنا نبيا ووهبنا لهم من رحمتنا وجعلنا لهم لسان صدق عليا   [ 19 \ 48 - 50 ] واعتزالهم إياهم هو مجانبتهم لهم ، وفرارهم منهم بدينهم . 

وقوله : وما يعبدون إلا الله ،   اسم موصول في محل نصب ، معطوف على الضمير المنصوب في قوله : اعتزلتموهم ،   أي واعتزلتم معبوديهم من دون الله ، وقيل : " ما " مصدرية ، أي  اعتزلتموهم  واعتزلتم عبادتهم غير الله تعالى ، والأول أظهر . 

 وقوله : إلا الله ، قيل : هو استثناء متصل ، بناء على أنهم كانوا يعبدون   الله والأصنام ، وقيل : هو استثناء منقطع ; بناء على القول بأنهم كانوا لا   يعبدون إلا الأصنام ، ولا يعرفون الله ولا يعبدونه . 

 وقوله : مرفقا أي ما ترتفقون به ، أي تنتفعون به ، وقرأه نافع  وابن عامر  بفتح   الميم وكسر الفاء مع تفخيم الراء ، وقرأه باقي السبعة بكسر الميم وفتح   الفاء وترقيق الراء ، وهما قراءتان ولغتان في ما يرتفق به ، وفي عضو   الإنسان المعروف ، وأنكر  الكسائي  في " المرفق " بمعنى عضو الإنسان فتح الميم وكسر الفاء ، وقال : هو بكسر الميم وفتح الفاء ، ولا يجوز غير ذلك . 

 وزعم  ابن الأنباري  أن " من " في قوله : ويهيئ لكم من أمركم بمعنى البدلية ، أي يهيئ لكم بدلا من " أمركم " الصعب مرفقا : وعلى هذا الذي زعم غاية ; كقوله   [ ص: 218 ] تعالى : أرضيتم بالحياة الدنيا من الآخرة   [ 9 \ 38 ] أي بدلا منها وعوضا عنها ، ومن هذا المعنى قول الشاعر : 


**فليت لنا من ماء زمزم شربة مبردة باتت على طهيان* *

 أي بدلا من ماء زمزم ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 ومعنى : ينشر لكم   : يبسط لكم : كقوله : وهو الذي ينزل الغيث من بعد ما قنطوا وينشر رحمته الآية [ 42 \ 28 ] . 

 وقوله : ويهيئ ; أي ييسر ويقرب ويسهل . 
قوله تعالى : وترى الشمس إذا طلعت تزاور عن كهفهم ذات اليمين وإذا غربت تقرضهم ذات الشمال وهم في فجوة منه ذلك من آيات الله   . 

 اعلم أولا أنا قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك : أن من أنواع البيان   التي تضمنها أن يقول بعض العلماء في الآية قولا ، ويكون في نفس الآية قرينة   تدل على خلاف ذلك القول ، وذكرنا من ذلك أمثلة متعددة . 

 وإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في هذه الآية على قولين وفي نفس الآية قرينة تدل على صحة أحدهما وعدم صحة الآخر . 

 أما القول الذي تدل القرينة في الآية على خلافه ، فهو أن أصحاب الكهف  كانوا   في زاوية من الكهف ، وبينهم وبين الشمس حواجز طبيعية من نفس الكهف ،  تقيهم  حر الشمس عند طلوعها وغروبها ، على ما سنذكر تفصيله إن شاء الله  تعالى . 

 وأما القول الذي تدل القرينة في هذه الآية على صحته ، فهو أن أصحاب الكهف  كانوا   في فجوة من الكهف على سمت تصيبه الشمس وتقابله ، إلا أن الله منع ضوء   الشمس من الوقوع عليهم على وجه خرق العادة ، كرامة لهؤلاء القوم الصالحين ،   الذين فروا بدينهم طاعة لربهم جل وعلا . 

 والقرينة الدالة على ذلك هي قوله تعالى : ذلك من آيات الله   [ 18 \ 17 ] ، إذ لو كان الأمر كما ذكره أصحاب القول الأول لكان ذلك أمرا معتادا مألوفا ، وليس فيه غرابة حتى يقال فيه : ذلك من آيات الله     . وعلى هذا الوجه الذي ذكرناه أنه تشهد له القرينة المذكورة ; فمعنى   تزاور الشمس عن كهفهم ذات اليمين عند طلوعها ، وقرضها إياهم ذات الشمال عند   غروبها هو أن الله يقلص ضوءها عنهم ، ويبعده إلى جهة اليمين عند الطلوع ،   وإلى جهة الشمال عند الغروب ، والله جل وعلا قادر على كل شيء ، يفعل ما   يشاء ، فإذا علمت هذا فاعلم أن أصحاب القول الأول اختلفوا في كيفية وضع الكهف ، وجزم   [ ص: 219 ] ابن كثير  في   تفسيره بأن الآية تدل على أن باب الكهف كان من نحو الشمال ، قال : لأنه   تعالى أخبر بأن الشمس إذا دخلته عند طلوعها تزاور عنه ذات اليمين ، أي   يتقلص الفيء يمنة . كما قال  ابن عباس   وسعيد بن جبير  وقتادة      : تزاور ، أي تميل ، وذلك أنها كلما ارتفعت في الأفق تقلص شعاعها   بارتفاعها حتى لا يبقى منه شيء عند الزوال في ذلك المكان ، ولهذا قال تعالى   : وإذا غربت تقرضهم ذات الشمال    [ 18 \ 17 ]  ، أي تدخل إلى غارهم من شمال بابه وهو من ناحية الشرق ، فدل  على صحة ما  قلناه ، وهذا بين لمن تأمله وكان له علم بمعرفة الهيئة وسير  الشمس والقمر  والكواكب . 

 وبيانه أنه لو كان باب الغار من ناحية الشرق لما دخل إليه منها شيء عند   الغروب ، ولو كان من ناحية القبلة لما دخل إليه منها شيء عند الطلوع ولا   عند الغروب ، ولا تزاور الفيء يمينا وشمالا ، ولو كان من جهة الغرب لما   دخلته وقت الطلوع ، بل بعد الزوال ولم تزل فيه إلى الغروب ، فتعين ما   ذكرناه ، ولله الحمد . انتهى كلام ابن كثير    . 

 وقال  الفخر الرازي  في  تفسيره : أصحاب هذا  القول قالوا إن باب الكهف كان مفتوحا إلى جانب الشمال ،  فإذا طلعت الشمس  كانت على يمين الكهف ، وإذا غربت كانت على شماله ، فضوء  الشمس ما كان يصل  إلى داخل الكهف ، وكان الهواء الطيب والنسيم الموافق يصل  إليه ، انتهى  كلام الرازي    . وقال أبو حيان  في تفسير هذه الآية : وهذه الصفة مع الشمس تقتضي أنه كان لهم حاجب من جهة الجنوب ، وحاجب من جهة الدبور وهم في زاوية ، وقال عبد الله بن مسلم    : كان باب الكهف ينظر إلى بنات نعش ، وعلى هذا كان أعلى الكهف مستورا من المطر . 

 قال ابن عطية    : كان  كهفهم مستقبل بنات  نعش لا تدخله الشمس عند الطلوع ولا عند الغروب ، اختار  الله لهم مضجعا  متسعا في مقنأة لا تدخل عليهم الشمس فتؤذيهم ، انتهى الغرض  من كلام أبي حيان    . والمقنأة : المكان الذي لا تطلع عليه الشمس ، إلى غير ذلك من أقوال العلماء . 

 والقول الأول أنسب للقرينة القرآنية التي ذكرنا . 

 وممن اعتمد القول الأول لأجل القرينة المذكورة  الزجاج  ، ومال إليه بعض الميل  الفخر الرازي  والشوكاني  في تفسيريهما ، لتوجيههما قول  الزجاج  المذكور بقرينة الآية المذكورة . 

 [ ص: 220 ] وقال الشوكاني  رحمه الله في تفسيره : ويؤيد القول الأول قوله تعالى : ذلك من آيات الله ،   فإن صرف الشمس عنهم مع توجه الفجوة إلى مكان تصل إليه عادة ، أنسب بمعنى   كونها آية ، ويؤيده أيضا إطلاق الفجوة وعدم تقييدها بكونها إلى جهة كذا ،   ومما يدل على أن الفجوة المكان الواسع قول الشاعر : 


**ألبست قومك مخزاة ومنقصة حتى أبيحوا وحلوا فجوة الدار* 
*

 انتهى كلام الشوكاني    . 

 ومعلوم أن الفجوة : هي المتسع . وهو معروف في كلام العرب ومنه البيت المذكور ، وقول الآخر : 


**ونحن ملأنا كل واد وفجوة     رجالا وخيلا غير ميل ولا عزل 


**ومنه الحديث :   " فإذا وجد فجوة نص "   . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وترى الشمس إذا طلعت ،   أي ترى أيها المخاطب الشمس عند طلوعها تميل على كهفهم ، والمعنى : أنك لو   رأيتهم لرأيتهم كذلك ، لا أن المخاطب رآهم بالفعل ، كما يدل لهذا المعنى   قوله تعالى : لو اطلعت عليهم لوليت منهم فرارا الآية   [ 18 \ 18 ] ، والخطاب بمثل هذا مشهور في لغة العرب التي نزل بها هذا   القرآن العظيم ، وأصل مادة التزاور : الميل ، فمعنى " تزاور " : تميل .   والزور : الميل ، ومنه شهادة الزور ، لأنها ميل عن الحق . ومنه الزيارة ;   لأن الزائر يميل إلى المزور ، ومن هذا المعنى قول عنترة  في معلقته : 


**فازور من وقع القنا بلبانه     وشكا إلي بعبرة وتحمحم 
**

 وقول  عمر بن أبي ربيعة    : 


**وخفض عني الصوت أقبلت مشية ال     حباب وشخصي خشية الحي أزور 
**

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ذات اليمين أي جهة اليمين ، وحقيقتها الجهة المسماة باليمين . وقال أبو حيان  في   البحر : وذات اليمين : جهة يمين الكهف ، وحقيقتها الجهة المسماة باليمين ،   يعني يمين الداخل إلى الكهف ، أو يمين الفتية . اهـ ، وهو منصوب على  الظرف  . 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (226)
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
صـ 221 إلى صـ 226

وقوله تعالى : وإذا غربت تقرضهم ، من القرض بمعنى القطيعة والصرم ; أي   [ ص: 221 ] تقطعهم وتتجافى عنهم ولا تقربهم ، وهذا المعنى معروف من كلام العرب ، ومنه قول غيلان ذي الرمة    : 


**نظرت بجرعاء السبية نظرة     ضحى وسواد العين في الماء شامس 
إلى ظعن يقرضن أقواز مشرف     شمالا وعن أيمانهن الفوارس 


**فقوله   : " يقرضن أقواز مشرف " ، أي يقطعنها ويبعدنها ناحية الشمال ، وعن  أيمانهن  الفوارس ، وهو موضع أو رمال الدهناء ، والأقواز : جمع قوز -  بالفتح - وهو  العالي من الرمل كأنه جبل ، ويروى " أجواز مشرف " جمع جوز ،  من المجاز  بمعنى الطريق . وهذا الذي ذكرنا هو الصواب في معنى قوله تعالى :  تقرضهم  خلافا لمن زعم أن معنى تقرضهم : تقطعهم من ضوئها شيئا ثم يزول  سريعا كالقرض  يسترد ، ومراد قائل هذا القول أن الشمس تميل عنهم بالغداة ،  وتصيبهم  بالعشي إصابة خفيفة ، بقدر ما يطيب لهم هواء المكان ولا يتعفن . 

 قال أبو حيان  في البحر :  ولو كان من القرض  الذي يعطى ثم يسترد لكان الفعل رباعيا ، فتكون التاء في  قوله : " تقرضهم "  مضمومة ، لكن دل فتح التاء من قوله " تقرضهم " على أنه  من القرض بمعنى  القطع ، أي تقطع لهم من ضوئها شيئا ، وقد علمت أن الصواب  القول الأول ،  وقد قدمنا أن الفجوة : المتسع . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : تزاور عن كهفهم ، فيه ثلاث قراءات سبعيات : 

 قرأه ابن عامر  الشامي    " تزور " بإسكان الزاي وإسقاط الألف وتشديد الراء ، على وزن تحمر ، وهو على هذه القراءة من الازورار بمعنى الميل ; كقول عنترة  المتقدم : 


**فازور من وقع القنا . . .       . . . . . . . . 
**البيت 

 وقرأه الكوفيون  وهم عاصم  وحمزة   والكسائي  بالزاي المخففة بعدها ألف ، وعلى هذه القراءة فأصله " تتزاور " فحذفت منه إحدى التاءين ، على حد قوله في الخلاصة : 
**وما بتاءين ابتدى قد يقتصر     فيه على تا كتبين العبر 


**وقرأه نافع المدني   وابن كثير المكي  وأبو عمرو البصري      : " تزاور " بتشديد الزاي بعدها ألف ، وأصله " تتزاور " أدغمت فيه التاء   في الزاي ، وعلى هاتين القراءتين ( أعني قراءة حذف إحدى التاءين ، وقراءة   إدغامها في الزاي ) فهو من التزاور بمعنى الميل أيضا   [ ص: 222 ] وقد يأتي التفاعل بمعنى مجرد الفعل كما هنا ، وكقولهم : سافر وعاقب وعافى . 

 وعلى قول من قال : إن في الكهف حواجز طبيعية تمنع من دخول الشمس بحسب وضع الكهف ، فالإشارة في قوله : ذلك من آيات الله ،   راجعة إلى ما ذكر من حديثهم ، أي ذلك المذكور من هدايتهم إلى التوحيد   وإخراجهم من بين عبدة الأوثان ، وإيوائهم إلى ذلك الكهف ، وحمايتهم من   عدوهم إلى آخر حديثهم - من آيات الله . وأصل الآية عند المحققين " أيية "   بثلاث فتحات ، أبدلت فيه الياء الأولى ألفا ، والغالب في مثل ذلك أنه إذا   اجتمع موجبا إعلال كان الإعلال في الأخير ; لأن التغير عادة أكثر في   الأواخر ، كما في طوى ونوى ، ونحو ذلك . وهنا أعل الأول على خلاف الأغلب ،   كما أشار له في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**وإن لحرفين ذا الاعلال استحق     صحح أول وعكس قد يحق 


**والآية   تطلق في اللغة العربية إطلاقين ، وتطلق في القرآن العظيم إطلاقين أيضا ،   أما إطلاقاها في اللغة فالأول منهما : أنها تطلق بمعنى العلامة ، وهو   الإطلاق المشهور ، ومنه قوله تعالى : إن آية ملكه أن يأتيكم التابوت الآية [ 2 \ 248 ] ، وقول  عمر بن أبي ربيعة    : 


**بآية ما قالت غداة لقيتها     بمدفع أكنان أهذا المشهر 
**

 يعني أن قولها ذلك هو العلامة بينها وبين رسوله إليها المذكور في قوله قبله : 


**ألكني إليها بالسلام فإنه     يشهر إلمامي بها وينكر 
**

 وقد جاء في شعر نابغة ذبيان  وهو جاهلي تفسير الآية بالعلامة في قوله : 


**توهمت آيات لها فعرفتها     لستة أعوام وذا العام سابع 


**ثم بين أن مراده بالآيات علامات الدار بقوله بعده : 
**رماد ككحل العين لأيا أبينه     ونؤي كجذم الحوض أثلم خاشع 
**

 وأما الثاني منهما : فهو إطلاق الآية بمعنى الجماعة ، يقولون : جاء القوم بآيتهم ، أي بجماعتهم ، ومنه قول برج بن مسهر  أو غيره : 


**خرجنا من النقبين لا حي مثلنا     بآياتنا نزجي اللقاح المطافلا 


**فقوله : " بآياتنا " أي بجماعتنا . 

 [ ص: 223 ] وأما إطلاقها في القرآن فالأول منهما إطلاقها على الآية الكونية القدرية ، كقوله تعالى : إن في خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار لآيات لأولي الألباب     [ 3 \ 190 ] ، أي علامات كونية قدرية ، يعرف بها أصحاب العقول السليمة  أن  خالقها هو الرب المعبود وحده جل وعلا ، والآية الكونية القدرية في  القرآن  من الآية بمعنى العلامة لغة . 

 وأما إطلاقها الثاني في القرآن فهو إطلاقها على الآية الشرعية الدينية ، كقوله : رسولا يتلو عليكم آيات الله الآية [ 65 \ 11 ] ونحوها من الآيات . 

 والآية الشرعية الدينية قيل : هي من الآية بمعنى العلامة لغة ، لأنها   علامات على صدق من جاء بها ، أو أن فيها علامات على ابتدائها وانتهائها . 

 وقيل : من الآية ، بمعنى الجماعة ، لاشتمال الآية الشرعية الدينية على طائفة وجماعة من كلمات القرآن .
قوله تعالى : من يهد الله فهو المهتد ومن يضلل فلن تجد له وليا مرشدا   . 

 بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الهدى والإضلال بيده وحده جل وعلا ، فمن هداه فلا مضل له ، ومن أضله فلا هادي له . 

 وقد أوضح هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة جدا ; كقوله تعالى : ومن يهد الله فهو المهتدي ومن يضلل فلن تجد لهم أولياء من دونه ونحشرهم يوم القيامة على وجوههم عميا وبكما وصما الآية [ 17 \ 97 ] ، وقوله : من يهد الله فهو المهتدي ومن يضلل فأولئك هم الخاسرون   [ 7 \ 178 ] ، وقوله : إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء الآية [ 28 \ 56 ] ، وقوله : ومن يرد الله فتنته فلن تملك له من الله شيئا الآية [ 5 \ 41 ] ، وقوله : إن تحرص على هداهم فإن الله لا يهدي من يضل وما لهم من ناصرين   [ 16 \ 37 ] ، وقوله تعالى : فمن يرد الله أن يهديه يشرح صدره للإسلام ومن يرد أن يضله يجعل صدره ضيقا حرجا كأنما يصعد في السماء   [ 6 \ 125 ] والآيات بمثل هذا كثيرة جدا . 

 ويؤخذ من هذه الآيات وأمثالها في القرآن : بطلان مذهب القدرية  ، أن العبد مستقل بعمله من خير أو شر ، وأن ذلك ليس بمشيئة الله بل بمشيئة العبد ، سبحانه جل وعلا عن أن يقع في ملكه شيء بدون مشيئته ! وتعالى عن ذلك علوا كبيرا ! وسيأتي بسط   [ ص: 224 ] هذا المبحث إن شاء الله تعالى . 

 وقد أوضحنا أيضا في كتابنا ( دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب ) في سورة " الشمس " في الكلام على قوله تعالى : فألهمها فجورها وتقواها   [ 91 \ 8 ] ، وقوله : فلن تجد له وليا مرشدا     [ 18 \ 17 ] ، أي لن يكون بينه وبينه سبب للموالاة يرشده إلى الصواب   والهدى ، أي لن يكون ذلك ; لأن من أضله الله فلا هادي له ، وقوله : فهو   المهتد قرأه بإثبات الياء في الوصل دون الوقف نافع  وأبو عمرو  ، وبقية السبعة قرءوه بحذف الياء في الحالين . 
قوله تعالى : وتحسبهم أيقاظا وهم رقود   . 

 الحسبان بمعنى الظن ، والأيقاظ : جمع يقظ - بكسر القاف وضمها - ومنه قول  عمر بن أبي ربيعة    : 


**فلما رأت من قد تنبه منهم وأيقاظهم قالت أشر كيف تأمر* *

 والرقود : جمع راقد وهو النائم ، أي تظنهم أيها المخاطب لو رأيتهم أيقاظا   والحال أنهم رقود ، ويدل على هذا المعنى قوله تعالى في نظيره : لو اطلعت عليهم لوليت منهم فرارا الآية [ 18 \ 18 ] ، وقال بعض العلماء : سبب ظن الرائي أنهم أيقاظ هو أنهم نيام وعيونهم مفتحة ، وقيل : لكثرة تقلبهم ، وهذا القول يشير له قوله تعالى بعده : ونقلبهم ذات اليمين وذات الشمال   [ 18 \ 18 ] ، وكلام المفسرين هنا في عدد تقلبهم من كثرة وقلة لا دليل عليه ، ولذا أعرضنا عن ذكر الأقوال فيه . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية : وتحسبهم ، قرأه بفتح السين على القياس ابن عامر  وعاصم  وحمزة  ، وقرأه بكسر السين نافع  وابن كثير  وأبو عمرو   والكسائي  ، وهما قراءتان سبعيتان ، ولغتان مشهورتان ، والفتح أقيس والكسر أفصح .
قوله تعالى : وكلبهم باسط ذراعيه بالوصيد 

، اختلفت عبارات المفسرين في المراد بـ " الوصيد " ، فقيل : هو فناء للبيت ، ويروى عن  ابن عباس  ومجاهد   وسعيد بن جبير  ، وقيل الوصيد : الباب ، وهو مروي عن  ابن عباس  أيضا . وقيل : الوصيد العتبة ، وقيل الصعيد ، والذي يشهد له القرآن أن الوصيد هو الباب ، ويقال له " أصيد " أيضا ; لأن الله يقول : إنها عليهم مؤصدة   [ 104 \ 8 ] ، أي مغلقة مطبقة ، وذلك بإغلاق كل وصيد أو أصيد ، وهو الباب من أبوابها ، ونظير الآية من كلام العرب قول الشاعر : 


**تحن إلى أجبال مكة  ناقتي ومن دونها أبواب صنعاء  مؤصدة 

** [ ص: 225 ] وقول  ابن قيس الرقيات    : 


**إن في القصر لو دخلنا غزالا     مصفقا مؤصدا عليه الحجاب 


**فالمراد   بالإيصاد في جميع ذلك : الإطباق والإغلاق ; لأن العادة فيه أن يكون   بالوصيد وهو الباب ، ويقال فيه أصيد ، وعلى اللغتين القراءتان في قوله : "   مؤصدة " مهموزا من الأصيد . وغير مهموز من الوصيد . 

 ومن إطلاق العرب الوصيد على الباب قول عبيد بن وهب العبسي  ، وقيل زهير    : 


**بأرض فضاء لا يسد وصيدها     علي ومعروفي بها غير منكر 
**

 أي لا يسد بابها علي ، يعني ليست فيها أبواب حتى تسد علي ; كقول الآخر : 


**ولا ترى الضب بها ينجحر* *

 فإن قيل : كيف يكون الوصيد هو الباب في الآية ، والكهف غار في جبل لا باب له ؟ 

 فالجواب : أن الباب يطلق على المدخل الذي يدخل للشيء منه ; فلا مانع من   تسمية المدخل إلى الكهف بابا ، ومن قال : الوصيد : الفناء ، لا يخالف ما   ذكرنا ; لأن فناء الكهف هو بابه ، وقد قدمنا مرارا أن من أنواع البيان التي   تضمنها هذا الكتاب المبارك : أن يقول بعض العلماء في الآية قولا وتكون في   الآية قرينة تدل على خلافه . 

 وقد قال بعض أهل العلم في هذه الآية الكريمة : إن المراد بالكلب في هذه   الآية رجل منهم لا كلب حقيقي ، واستدلوا لذلك ببعض القراءات الشاذة ،   كقراءة " وكالبهم باسط ذراعيه بالوصيد " ، وقراءة " وكالئهم باسط ذراعيه " .   

 وقوله جل وعلا : باسط ذراعيه قرينة على بطلان ذلك القول ; لأن بسط الذراعين معروف من صفات الكلب الحقيقي ، ومنه حديث أنس  المتفق عليه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :   " اعتدلوا في السجود ولا يبسط أحدكم ذراعيه انبساط الكلب " ،   وهذا المعنى مشهور في كلام العرب ، فهو قرينة على أنه كلب حقيقي ، وقراءة  "  وكالئهم " بالهمزة لا تنافي كونه كلبا ; لأن الكلب يحفظ أهله ويحرسهم ،   والكلاءة : الحفظ . 

 فإن قيل : ما وجه عمل اسم الفاعل الذي هو " باسط " في مفعوله الذي هو "   ذراعيه " والمقرر في النحو أن اسم الفاعل إذا لم يكن صلة " ال " لا يعمل   إلا إذا كان واقعا في الحال أو المستقبل ؟ 

 [ ص: 226 ] فالجواب أن الآية هنا حكاية حال ماضية ، ونظير ذلك من القرآن قوله تعالى : إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة   [ 2 \ 30 ] ، وقوله تعالى : والله مخرج ما كنتم تكتمون   [ 2 \ 72 ] . 

 واعلم أن ذكره جل وعلا في كتابه هذا الكلب ، وكونه باسطا ذراعيه بوصيد كهفهم في معرض التنويه بشأنهم ، يدل على أن صحبة الأخيار عظيمة الفائدة   . قال ابن كثير  رحمه   الله في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : وشملت كلبهم بركتهم ، فأصابه ما  أصابهم  من النوم على تلك الحال ، وهذا فائدة صحبة الأخيار ، فإنه صار لهذا  الكلب  ذكر وخبر وشأن . اهـ . 

 ويدل لهذا المعنى قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لمن قال : إني أحب الله ورسوله : " أنت مع من أحببت   " متفق عليه من حديث أنس    . 

 ويفهم من ذلك أن صحبة الأشرار فيها ضرر عظيم ، كما بينه الله تعالى في سورة " الصافات " في قوله : قال قائل منهم إني كان لي قرين   [ 37 \ 51 ] - إلى قوله - قال تالله إن كدت لتردين ولولا نعمة ربي لكنت من المحضرين الآية [ 37 \ 56 \ 57 ] . 

 وما يذكره المفسرون من الأقوال في اسم كلبهم ، فيقول بعضهم : اسمه قطمير ،   ويقول بعضهم : اسمه حمران ، إلى غير ذلك لم نطل به الكلام لعدم فائدته . 

 ففي القرآن العظيم أشياء كثيرة لم يبينها الله لنا ولا رسوله ، ولم يثبت في بيانها شيء ، والبحث عنها لا طائل تحته ولا فائدة فيه . 

 وكثير من المفسرين يطنبون في ذكر الأقوال فيها بدون علم ولا جدوى ، ونحن   نعرض عن مثل ذلك دائما ، كلون كلب أصحاب الكهف ، واسمه ، وكالبعض الذي ضرب   به القتيل من بقرة بني إسرائيل  ، وكاسم الغلام الذي قتله الخضر  ، وأنكر عليه موسى  قتله ، وكخشب سفينة نوح  من   أي شجر هو ، وكم طول السفينة وعرضها ، وكم فيها من الطبقات ، إلى غير ذلك   مما لا فائدة في البحث عنه ، ولا دليل على التحقيق فيه . 

 وقد قدمنا في سورة " الأنعام " في الكلام على قوله تعالى : قل لا أجد في ما أوحي إلي محرما الآية [ 6 \ 145 ] حكم أكل لحم الكلب وبيعه ، وأخذ قيمته إن قتل ، وما يجوز اقتناؤه منها وما لا يجوز ، وأوضحنا الأدلة في ذلك وأقوال العلماء فيه .
قوله تعالى : وكذلك بعثناهم ليتساءلوا بينهم قال قائل منهم كم لبثتم قالوا لبثنا يوما أو بعض يوم قالوا ربكم أعلم بما لبثتم 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (227)
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
صـ 227 إلى صـ 232

، ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه بعث   [ ص: 227 ] أصحاب الكهف  من نومتهم الطويلة ليتساءلوا بينهم ، أي ليسأل بعضهم بعضا عن مدة لبثهم في الكهف في تلك النومة ، وأن بعضهم قال إنهم لبثوا يوما أو بعض يوم ، وبعضهم رد علم ذلك إلى الله جل وعلا . 

 ولم يبين هنا قدر المدة التي تساءلوا عنها في نفس الأمر ، ولكنه بين في   موضع آخر أنها ثلاثمائة سنة بحساب السنة الشمسية ، وثلاثمائة سنة وتسع سنين   بحساب السنة القمرية ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : ولبثوا في كهفهم ثلاث مائة سنين وازدادوا تسعا   [ 18 \ 25 ] كما تقدم . 

 قوله تعالى : فابعثوا أحدكم بورقكم هذه إلى المدينة فلينظر أيها أزكى طعاما فليأتكم برزق منه   . 

 في قوله في هذه الآية " أزكى " قولان للعلماء . 

 أحدهما أن المراد بكونه " أزكى " أطيب لكونه حلالا ليس مما فيه حرام ولا شبهة . 

 والثاني أن المراد بكونه أزكى أنه أكثر ، كقولهم : زكا الزرع : إذا كثر ، وكقول الشاعر : 


**قبائلنا سبع وأنتم ثلاثة وللسبع أزكى من ثلاث وأطيب 

**أي أكثر من ثلاثة . 

 والقول الأول هو الذي يدل له القرآن ; لأن أكل الحلال والعمل الصالح أمر الله به المؤمنين كما أمر المرسلين ، قال : ياأيها الرسل كلوا من الطيبات واعملوا صالحا الآية [ 23 \ 51 ] ، وقال : ياأيها الذين آمنوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم واشكروا لله إن كنتم إياه تعبدون   [ 2 \ 172 ] ، ويكثر في القرآن إطلاق مادة الزكاة على الطهارة ; كقوله : قد أفلح من تزكى الآية [ 17 \ 14 ] ، وقوله : قد أفلح من زكاها الآية [ 91 \ 9 ] ، وقوله : ولولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته ما زكا منكم من أحد أبدا   [ 24 \ 21 ] ، وقوله : فأردنا أن يبدلهما ربهما خيرا منه زكاة وأقرب رحما   [ 18 \ 81 ] ، وقوله : أقتلت نفسا زكية بغير نفس الآية [ 18 \ 74 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 فالزكاة في هذه الآيات ونحوها : يراد بها الطهارة من أدناس الذنوب   والمعاصي ، فاللائق بحال هؤلاء الفتية الأخيار المتقين أن يكون مطلبهم في   مأكلهم الحلبة والطهارة ، لا الكثرة . وقد قال بعض العلماء : إن عهدهم   بالمدينة فيها مؤمنون يخفون إيمانهم ،   [ ص: 228 ] وكافرون ، وأنهم يريدون الشراء من طعام المؤمنين دون الكافرين ، وأن ذلك هو مرادهم بالزكاة في قوله : أزكى طعاما ، وقيل : كان فيها أهل كتاب ومجوس  ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 والورق في قوله تعالى : فابعثوا أحدكم بورقكم   [ 18 \ 19 ] الفضة ، وأخذ علماء المالكية  وغيرهم من هذه الآية الكريمة مسائل من مسائل الفقه : 

 المسألة الأولى : جواز الوكالة وصحتها   ; لأن قولهم : فابعثوا أحدكم بورقكم الآية   ، يدل على توكيلهم لهذا المبعوث لشراء الطعام . وقال بعض العلماء : لا  تدل  الآية على جواز التوكيل مطلقا بل مع التقية والخوف ، لأنهم لو خرجوا  كلهم  لشراء حاجتهم لعلم بهم أعداؤهم في ظنهم فهم معذورون ، فالآية تدل على  توكيل  المعذور دون غيره ، وإلى هذا ذهب أبو حنيفة  ، وهو قول  سحنون  من أصحاب مالك  في التوكيل على الخصام . 

 قال ابن العربي    : وكأن سحنونا  تلقاه من  أسد بن الفرات  ، فحكم به أيام قضائه ، ولعله كان يفعل ذلك لأهل الظلم والجبروت إنصافا منهم وإذلالا لهم ، وهو الحق ، فإن الوكالة معونة ولا تكون لأهل الباطل   . اهـ . 

 وقال القرطبي    : كلام ابن العربي  هذا حسن ، فأما أهل الدين والفضل فلهم أن يوكلوا وإن كانوا حاضرين أصحاء ، والدليل على صحة جواز الوكالة للشاهد الصحيح ، ما أخرجه الصحيحان وغيرهما عن  أبي هريرة  قال : كان   لرجل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سن من الإبل ، فجاء يتقاضاه ، فقال : "   أعطوه " فطلبوا سنه فلم يجدوا إلا سنا فوقها ، فقال " أعطوه " فقال :   أوفيتني أوفى الله لك ، وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن خيركم أحسنكم   قضاء " لفظ  البخاري    . 

 فدل هذا الحديث مع صحته على جواز توكيل الحاضر الصحيح البدن ، فإن النبي   صلى الله عليه وسلم : أمر أصحابه أن يعطوا عنه السن التي عليه وذلك توكيل   منه لهم على ذلك ، ولم يكن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مريضا ولا مسافرا ،   وهذا يرد قول أبي حنيفة   وسحنون  في قولهما : إنه لا يجوز توكيل الحاضر الصحيح إلا برضا خصمه " ، وهذا الحديث خلاف قولهما . اهـ كلام القرطبي    . 

 ولا يخفى ما فيه ; لأن  أبا حنيفة  وسحنونا  إنما خالفا في الوكالة على المخاصمة بغير إذن الخصم فقط ، ولم يخالفا في الوكالة في دفع الحق . 

 [ ص: 229 ] وبهذه  المناسبة سنذكر إن شاء الله  الأدلة من الكتاب والسنة على صحة الوكالة  وجوازها ، وبعض المسائل المحتاج  إليها من ذلك ، تنبيها بها على غيرها . 

 اعلم أولا أن الكتاب والسنة والإجماع كلها دل على جواز الوكالة وصحتها في الجملة ، فمن الآيات الدالة على ذلك قوله تعالى هنا : فابعثوا أحدكم بورقكم هذه الآية ، وقوله تعالى : والعاملين عليها الآية [ 9 \ 60 ] ، فإن عملهم عليها توكيل لهم على أخذها . 

 واستدل لذلك بعض العلماء أيضا بقوله : اذهبوا بقميصي هذا فألقوه على وجه أبي الآية [ 12 \ 93 ] ، فإنه توكيل لهم من يوسف  على إلقائهم قميصه على وجه أبيه ليرتد بصيرا . 

 واستدل بعضهم لذلك أيضا بقوله تعالى عن يوسف    : قال اجعلني على خزائن الأرض الآية [ 12 \ 55 ] ، فإنه توكيل على ما في خزائن الأرض . 

 وأما السنة فقد دلت أحاديث كثيرة على جواز الوكالة وصحتها ، من ذلك حديث  أبي هريرة  المتقدم في كلام القرطبي  ، الدال على التوكيل في قضاء الدين ، وهو حديث متفق عليه ، وأخرج الجماعة إلا  البخاري  من حديث أبي رافع  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحوه . 

 ومنها حديث عروة بن أبي الجعد البارقي      : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أعطاه دينارا ليشتري به له شاة ، فاشترى   له به شاتين : فباع إحداهما بدينار وجاءه بدينار وشاة ، فدعا له بالبركة  في  بيعه ، فكان لو اشترى التراب لربح فيه ، رواه  الإمام أحمد   والبخاري  وأبو داود   والترمذي   وابن ماجه   والدارقطني  ، وفيه التوكيل على الشراء . 

 ومنها حديث  جابر بن عبد الله  رضي الله عنهما قال : أردت الخروج إلى خيبر  ، فأتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت : إني أردت الخروج إلى خيبر    . فقال : " إذا أتيت وكيلي فخذ منه خمسة عشر وسقا ، فإن ابتغى منك آية فضع يدك على ترقوته " أخرجه أبو داود   والدارقطني  ، وفيه التصريح منه صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن له وكيلا . 

 ومنها قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح : 

  " واغد يا أنيس إلى امرأة هذا فإن اعترفت فارجمها " ، وهو صريح في التوكيل في إقامة الحدود   . 

 ومنها حديث علي  رضي الله عنه قال :     " أمرني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن أقوم على بدنه وأن أتصدق   بلحومها وجلودها وأجلتها ، وألا أعطي الجازر منها شيئا ، وقال : نحن نعطيه   من   [ ص: 230 ] عندنا " متفق عليه . وفيه التوكيل على القيام على البدن والتصدق بلحومها وجلودها وأجلتها ، وعدم إعطاء الجازر شيئا منها . 

 ومنها حديث  عقبة بن عامر  رضي   الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أعطاه غنما يقسمها على أصحابه فبقي   عتود ، فذكره للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال " ضح أنت به " متفق   عليه أيضا . وفيه الوكالة في تقسيم الضحايا ، والأحاديث بمثل ذلك كثيرة ،   وقد أخرج الشيخان في صحيحيهما طرفا كافيا منها ، ذكرنا بعضه هنا . 

 وقد قال ابن حجر  في فتح الباري في كتاب الوكالة ما نصه : اشتمل كتاب الوكالة - يعني من صحيح  البخاري    - على ستة وعشرين حديثا ، المعلق منها ستة ، والبقية موصولة ، المكرر منها فيه وفيما مضى اثنا عشر حديثا ، والبقية خالصة ، وافقه مسلم  على تخريجها سوى حديث  عبد الرحمن بن عوف  في قتل أمية بن خلف  ، وحديث  كعب بن مالك  في الشاة المذبوحة ، وحديث وفد هوازن  من طريقيه ، وحديث  أبي هريرة  في حفظ زكاة رمضان ، وحديث عقبة بن الحارث  في   قصة النعيمان ، وفيه من الآثار عن الصحابة وغيرهم ستة آثار ، والله أعلم .   انتهى من فتح الباري . وكل تلك الأحاديث دالة على جواز الوكالة وصحتها . 

 وأما الإجماع فقد أجمع المسلمون على جواز الوكالة وصحتها في الجملة ، وقال  ابن قدامة  في   المغني : وأجمعت الأمة على جواز الوكالة في الجملة ، ولأن الحاجة داعية   إلى ذلك ، فإنه لا يمكن كل أحد فعل ما يحتاج إليه ، فدعت الحاجة إليها ،   انتهى منه . وهذا مما لا نزاع فيه . 

 فروع تتعلق بمسألة الوكالة 

 الفرع الأول : لا يجوز التوكيل إلا في شيء تصح النيابة فيه ، فلا تصح في فعل محرم ; لأن التوكيل من التعاون ، والله يقول : ولا تعاونوا على الإثم والعدوان الآية [ 5 \ 2 ] . 

 ولا تصح في عبادة محضة كالصلاة والصوم ونحوهما ; لأن ذلك مطلوب من كل أحد بعينه ، فلا ينوب فيه أحد من أحد ; لأن الله يقول : وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون الآية [ 51 \ 56 ] . 

 أما الحج عن الميت والمعضوب ، والصوم عن الميت فقد دلت أدلة أخر على   [ ص:  231 ] النيابة  في ذلك ، وإن خالف كثير من العلماء في الصوم عن الميت ;  لأن العبرة  بالدليل الصحيح من الوحي لا بآراء العلماء ، إلا عند عدم النص  من الوحي . 

 الفرع الثاني : ويجوز التوكيل في المطالبة بالحقوق وإثباتها والمحاكمة فيها ، سواء كان الموكل حاضرا أو غائبا ، صحيحا أو مريضا . وهذا قول جمهور العلماء ، منهم مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  ،  وابن أبي ليلى  ، وأبو يوسف  ، ومحمد  ، وغيرهم . وقال أبو حنيفة      : للخصم أن يمتنع من محاكمة الوكيل إذا كان الموكل حاضرا غير معذور ;  لأن  حضوره مجلس الحكم ومخاصمته حق لخصمه عليه فلم يكن له نقله إلى غيره  بغير  رضا خصمه ، وقد قدمنا في كلام القرطبي  أن هذا قول  سحنون  أيضا من أصحاب مالك  ، واحتج الجمهور بظواهر النصوص ; لأن الخصومة أمر لا مانع من الاستنابة فيه . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : الذي يظهر لي والله تعالى أعلم في مسألة التوكيل على الخصام والمحاكمة : أن الصواب فيها التفصيل . 

 فإن كان الموكل ممن عرف بالظلم والجبروت والادعاء بالباطل فلا يقبل منه التوكيل لظاهر قوله تعالى : ولا تكن للخائنين خصيما   [ 4 \ 105 ] . وإن كان معروفا بغير ذلك فلا مانع من توكيله على الخصومة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 الفرع الثالث : ويجوز التوكيل بجعل وبدون جعل ، والدليل على التوكيل بغير جعل أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم وكل أنيسا  في إقامة الحد على المرأة ، وعروة البارقي  في شراء الشاة من غير جعل . ومثال ذلك كثير في الأحاديث التي ذكرنا وغيرها . 

 والدليل على التوكيل بجعل قوله تعالى : والعاملين عليها   [ 9 \ 60 ] فإنه توكيل على جباية الزكاة وتفريقها بجعل منها كما ترى . 

 الفرع الرابع : إذا عزل الموكل وكيله في غيبته وتصرف الوكيل بعد العزل وقبل العلم به ،   أو مات موكله وتصرف بعد موته وقبل العلم به ، فهل يمضي تصرفه نظرا   لاعتقاده ، أو لا يمضي نظرا للواقع في نفس الأمر ، في ذلك خلاف معروف بين   أهل العلم مبني على قاعدة أصولية ، وهي : 

 هل يستقل الحكم بمطلق وروده وإن لم يبلغ المكلف ، أو لا يكون ذلك إلا بعد   بلوغه للمكلف . ويبنى على الخلاف في هذه القاعدة الاختلاف في خمس وأربعين   صلاة التي نسخت من الخمسين بعد فرضها ليلة الإسراء ، هل يسمى ذلك نسخا في   حق الأمة   [ ص: 232 ] لوروده ، أو لا يسمى  نسخا  في حقهم ; لأنه وقع قبل بلوغ التكليف بالمنسوخ لهم ، وإلى هذه  المسألة  أشار في مراقي السعود بقوله : 


**هل يستقل الحكم بالورود     أو ببلوغه إلى الموجود 
فالعزل بالموت أو العزل عرض     كذا قضاء جاهل للمفترض 
**ومسائل   الوكالة معروفة مفصلة في كتب فروع المذاهب الأربعة ، ومقصودنا ذكر أدلة   ثبوتها بالكتاب والسنة والإجماع ، وذكر أمثلة من فروعها تنبيها بها على   غيرها ; لأنها باب كبير من أبواب الفقه . 

 المسألة الثانية : أخذ بعض علماء المالكية من هذه الآية الكريمة جواز الشركة   ; لأنهم كانوا مشتركين في الورق التي أرسلوها ليشتري لهم طعاما بها . 

 وقال  ابن العربي المالكي     : لا دليل في  هذه الآية على الشركة ، لاحتمال أن يكون كل واحد منهم أرسل  معه نصيبه  منفردا ليشتري له به طعامه منفردا ، وهذا الذي ذكره ابن العربي  متجه   كما ترى ، وقد دلت أدلة أخرى على جواز الشركة ، وسنذكر إن شاء الله بهذه   المناسبة أدلة ذلك ، وبعض مسائله المحتاج إليها ، وأقوال العلماء في ذلك .  

 اعلم أولا : أن الشركة جائزة في الجملة بالكتاب والسنة وإجماع المسلمين   . 

 أما الكتاب فقد دلت على ذلك منه آيات في الجملة ، كقوله تعالى : فإن كانوا أكثر من ذلك فهم شركاء في الثلث   [ 4 \ 12 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وإن كثيرا من الخلطاء ليبغي بعضهم على بعض   [ 38 \ 24 ] ، عند من يقول : إن الخلطاء : الشركاء ، وقوله تعالى : واعلموا أنما غنمتم من شيء فأن لله خمسه الآية [ 8 \ 41 ] ، وهي تدل على الاشتراك من جهتين . 

 وأما السنة فقد دلت على جواز الشركة أحاديث كثيرة سنذكر هنا إن شاء الله طرفا منها ، فمن ذلك ما أخرجه الشيخان عن  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال :   " من أعتق شركا له في عبد ، وكان له مال يبلغ ثمن العبد قوم العبد عليه قيمة عدل فأعطى شركاءه حصصهم ، وإلا فقد عتق عليه ما عتق "   . وقد ثبت نحوه في الصحيح عن  أبي هريرة  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وفيه التصريح منه صلى الله عليه وسلم بالاشتراك في الرقيق ، وقد ترجم  البخاري  رحمه الله في صحيحه لحديث  ابن عمر   وأبي هريرة  المذكورين بقوله : ( باب الشركة في الرقيق ) ، ومن ذلك ما أخرجه  الإمام أحمد   والبخاري  رحمهما الله عن أبي المنهال  ، قال : 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (228)
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
صـ 233 إلى صـ 238

  اشتريت أنا   [ ص: 233 ] وشريك لي شيئا يدا بيد ونسيئة ، فجاءنا  البراء بن عازب  فسألناه فقال : فعلت أنا وشريكي  زيد بن أرقم  وسألنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك ، فقال : " ما كان يدا بيد فخذوه ، وما كان نسيئة فذروه "   . وفيه إقراره صلى الله عليه وسلم البراء  وزيدا  المذكورين على ذلك الاشتراك ، وترجم  البخاري  رحمه   الله لهذا الحديث في كتاب الشركة بقوله : ( باب الاشتراك في الذهب والفضة   وما يكون فيه الصرف ) ، ومن ذلك إعطاؤه صلى الله عليه وسلم أرض خيبر  لليهود  ليعملوا فيها ويزرعوها ، على أن لهم شطر ما يخرج من ذلك ، وهو اشتراك في الغلة الخارجة منها ، وقد ترجم البخاري  رحمه الله لهذا الحديث في كتاب الشركة بقوله ( باب مشاركة الذميين والمشركين في المزارعة ) ومن ذلك ما أخرجه أحمد  ،  والبخاري  عن جابر  رضي الله عنه : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قضى بالشفعة في كل ما لم يقسم ، فإذا وقعت الحدود وصرفت الطرق فلا شفعة   . وترجم  البخاري  لهذا   الحديث في كتاب الشركة بقوله : ( باب الشركة في الأرضين وغيرها ) ثم ساق   الحديث بسند آخر ، وترجم له أيضا بقوله ( باب إذا قسم الشركاء الدور  وغيرها  ، فليس لهم رجوع ولا شفعة ) ومن ذلك ما رواه أبو داود  عن  أبي هريرة  مرفوعا قال : إن الله يقول : " أنا ثالث الشريكين ما لم يخن أحدهما صاحبه ، فإذا خانه خرجت من بينهما " قال العلامة الشوكاني  رحمه الله تعالى في نيل الأوطار في هذا الحديث : صححه الحاكم  وأعله  ابن القطان  بالجهل بحال سعيد بن حيان    . وقد ذكره  ابن حبان  في الثقات ، وأعله أيضا  ابن القطان  بالإرسال ، فلم يذكر فيه  أبا هريرة  وقال إنه الصواب . ولم يسنده غير أبي همام محمد بن الزبرقان  وسكت أبو داود   والترمذي  على هذا الحديث ، وأخرج نحوه أبو القاسم الأصبهاني  في الترغيب والترهيب عن  حكيم بن حزام    . انتهى منه . ومن المعروف عن أبي داود  رحمه الله أنه لا يسكت عن الكلام في حديث إلا وهو يعتقد صلاحيته للاحتجاج . والسند الذي أخرجه به أبو داود  الظاهر منه أنه صالح للاحتجاج ، فإنه قال : حدثنا  محمد بن سليمان المصيصي  ، ثنا محمد بن الزبرقان  عن أبي حيان التيمي  ، عن أبيه ، عن  أبي هريرة    - رحمه الله - رفعه ، قال : إن الله يقول : " أنا ثالث الشريكين " . إلى آخر الحديث . 

 فالطبقة الأولى من هذا الإسناد هي محمد بن سليمان ، وهو أبو جعفر العلاف الكوفي ، ثم المصيصي لقبه " لوين "  بالتصغير ، وهو ثقة . 

 والطبقة الثانية منه : محمد بن الزبرقان أبو همام الأهوازي  ، وهو من رجال   [ ص: 234 ] الصحيحين ، وقال في التقريب : صدوق ، ربما وهم . 

 والطبقة الثالثة منه هي أبو حيان التيمي ، وهو يحيى بن سعيد بن حيان الكوفي  ، وهو ثقة . 

 والطبقة الرابعة منه هي أبوه سعيد بن حيان  المذكور الذي قدمنا في كلام الشوكاني    : أن  ابن القطان  أعل هذا الحديث بأنه مجهول ، ورد ذلك بأن  ابن حبان  قد ذكره في الثقات ، وقال ابن حجر    ( في التقريب ) : إنه وثقه العجلي  أيضا . 

 والطبقة الخامسة منه  أبو هريرة  ، رفعه . 

 فهذا إسناد صالح كما ترى ، وإعلال الحديث بأنه روي موقوفا من جهة أخرى ،   يقال فيه : إن الرفع زيادة ، وزيادة العدول مقبولة كما تقرر في الأصول   وعلوم الحديث ، ويؤيده كونه جاء من طريق أخرى عن  حكيم بن حزام  كما ذكرناه في كلام الشوكاني  آنفا . 

 ومن ذلك حديث السائب بن أبي السائب  أنه قال للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : كنت شريكي في الجاهلية فكنت خير شريك ، لا تداريني ولا تماريني ، أخرجه أبو داود   وابن ماجه  ، ولفظه : كنت شريكي ونعم الشريك ، كنت لا تداري ولا تماري ، وأخرجه أيضا  النسائي  والحاكم  وصححه ، وفيه إقرار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم له على كونه كان شريكا له ، والأحاديث الدالة على الشركة كثيرة جدا . 

 وقد قال ابن حجر  في فتح الباري في آخر كتاب الشركة ما نصه : اشتمل كتاب الشركة ( يعني من صحيح  البخاري      ) من الأحاديث المرفوعة على سبعة وعشرين حديثا ، المعلق منها واحد ،   والبقية موصولة ، المكرر منها فيه وفيما مضى ثلاثة عشر حديثا ، والخالص   أربعة عشر ، وافقه مسلم  على تخريجها سوى حديث النعمان    :   " مثل القائم على حدود الله " ، وحديثي  عبد الله بن هشام  ، وحديثي عبد الله بن عمر  ، وحديث عبد الله بن الزبير  في قصته ، وحديث  ابن عباس  الأخير ، وفيه من الآثار أثر واحد ، والله أعلم . انتهى كلام ابن حجر  ، وبهذا تعلم كثرة الأحاديث الدالة على الشركة في الجملة . 

 وأما الإجماع فقد أجمع جميع علماء المسلمين على جواز أنواع من أنواع الشركات ، وإنما الخلاف بينهم في بعض أنواعها . 

 اعلم أولا أن الشركة قسمان : شركة أملاك ، وشركة عقود   . 

 فشركة الأملاك أن يملك عينا اثنان أو أكثر بإرث أو شراء أو هبة ونحو ذلك ، وهي المعروفة عند المالكية بالشركة الأعمية . 

 [ ص: 235 ] وشركة العقود تنقسم إلى شركة مفاوضة ، وشركة عنان ، وشركة وجوه ، وشركة أبدان ، وشركة مضاربة ، وقد تتداخل هذه الأنواع فيجتمع بعضها مع بعض . 

 أما شركة الأملاك فقد جاء القرآن الكريم بها في قوله تعالى : فإن كانوا أكثر من ذلك فهم شركاء في الثلث   [ 4 \ 12 ] ، ولا خلاف فيها بين العلماء . 

 وأما أنواع شركة العقود فسنذكر إن شاء الله هنا معانيها وكلام العلماء   فيها ، وأمثلة للجائز منها تنبيها بها على غيرها ، وما ورد من الأدلة في   ذلك . 

 اعلم أن شركة المفاوضة مشتقة من التفويض ; لأن كل واحد منهما يفوض أمر التصرف في مال الشركة إلى الآخر ، ومن هذا قوله تعالى عن مؤمن آل فرعون    : وأفوض أمري إلى الله الآية [ 40 \ 44 ] . 

 وقيل : أصلها من المساواة ، لاستواء الشريكين فيها في التصرف والضمان ، وعلى هذا فهي من الفوضى بمعنى التساوي ، ومنه قول الأفوه الأودي    : 


**لا يصلح الناس فوضى لا سراة لهم     ولا سراة إذا جهالهم سادوا 
إذا تولى سراة الناس أمرهم     نما على ذاك أمر القوم وازدادوا 


**فقوله   : " لا يصلح الناس فوضى " أي لا تصلح أمورهم في حال كونهم فوضى ، أي   متساوين لا أشراف لهم يأمرونهم وينهونهم ، والقول الأول هو الصواب ، هذا هو   أصلها في اللغة . 

 وأما شركة العنان فقد اختلف في أصل اشتقاقها اللغوي ، فقيل : أصلها من عن الأمر يعن - بالكسر والضم - عنا وعنونا : إذا عرض ، ومنه قول امرئ القيس    : 


**فعن لنا سرب كأن نعاجه     عذارى دوار في ملاء مذيل 
**قال ابن منظور  في   اللسان : وشرك العنان وشركة العنان : شركة في شيء خاص دون سائر أموالهما ،   كأنه عن لهما شيء فاشترياه واشتركا فيه ، واستشهد لذلك بقول  النابغة الجعدي    : 


**فشاركنا قريشا  في تقاها     وفي أحسابها شرك العنان 
بما ولدت نساء بني هلال     وما ولدت نساء بني أبان 
**وبهذا تعلم أن شركة العنان معروفة في كلام العرب ، وأن قول ابن القاسم  من   [ ص: 436 ] أصحاب مالك    : إنه لا يعرف شركة العنان عن مالك  ، وأنه لم ير أحدا من أهل الحجاز  يعرفها ، وإنما يروى عن مالك   والشافعي  من أنهما لم يطلقا هذا الاسم على هذه الشركة ، وأنهما قالا : 

 هي كلمة تطرق بها أهل الكوفة  ليمكنهم التمييز بين الشركة العامة والخاصة من غير أن يكون مستعملا في كلام العرب - كل ذلك فيه نظر لما عرفت أن كان ثابتا عنهم . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : 

 اعلم أن مراد النابغة  في بيتيه المذكورين : بما ولدت نساء بني هلال ابن عامر بن صعصعة  ، وأن منهم لبابة الكبرى  ، ولبابة الصغرى  ، وهما أختان ، ابنتا الحارث بن حزن بن بجير بن الهزم بن رويبة بن عبد الله بن هلال  ، وهما أختا  ميمونة بنت الحارث  زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 أما لبابة الكبرى  فهي زوج  العباس بن عبد المطلب  رضي الله عنه ، وهي أم أبنائه : عبد الله  ، وعبيد الله  ، والفضل  وبه كانت تكنى ، وفيها يقول الراجز : 


**ما ولدت نجيبة من فحل     كستة من بطن أم الفضل  
**وأما لبابة الصغرى  فهي أم خالد بن الوليد  رضي الله عنه ، وعمتهما صفية بنت حزن هي أم أبي سفيان بن حرب  ، وهذا مراده : 


**بما ولدت نساء بني هلال * *وأما نساء بني أبان  فإنه يعني أن أبا العاص  ، والعاص  ، وأبا العيص  ، والعيص  أبناء أمية بن عبد شمس  ، أمهم آمنة بنت أبان بن كليب بن ربيعة بن عامر بن صعصعة  ، فهذه الأرحام المختلطة بين العامريين  وبين قريش  هي مراد النابغة  بمشاركتهم لهم في الحسب والتقى شرك العنان . 

 وقيل : إن شركة العنان أصلها من عنان الفرس ، كما يأتي إيضاحه إن شاء الله ، وهو المشهور عند العلماء . 

 وقيل هي من المعاناة بمعنى المعارضة ، يقال : عاننته : إذا عارضته بمثل   ماله أو فعاله ، فكل واحد من الشريكين يعارض الآخر بماله وفعاله . 

 وهي بكسر العين على الصحيح خلافا لمن زعم فتحها ، ويروى عن عياض  وغيره ، وادعاء أن أصلها من عنان السماء بعيد جدا كما ترى . 

 [ ص: 337 ] وأما شركة الوجوه فأصلها من الوجاهة ، لأن الوجيه تتبع ذمته بالدين ، وإذا باع شيئا باعه بأكثر مما يبيع به الخامل . 

 وأما شركة الأبدان فأصلها اللغوي واضح ; لأنهما يشتركان بعمل أبدانهما ، ولذا تسمى شركة العمل ، إذ ليس الاشتراك فيها بالمال ، وإنما هو بعمل البدن . 

 وأما شركة المضاربة وهي القراض فأصلها من الضرب في الأرض ; لأن التاجر يسافر في طلب الربح ، والسفر يكنى عنه بالضرب في الأرض ، كما في قوله تعالى : وآخرون يضربون في الأرض يبتغون من فضل الله الآية [ 73 \ 20 ] ، وقوله : وإذا ضربتم في الأرض فليس عليكم جناح أن تقصروا من الصلاة الآية [ 4 \ 101 ] . 

 فإذا عرفت معاني أنواع الشركة في اللغة ، فسنذكر لك إن شاء الله تعالى هنا   معانيها المرادة بها في الاصطلاح عند الأئمة الأربعة وأصحابهم ، وأحكامها  ;  لأنهم مختلفون في المراد بها اصطلاحا ، وفي بعض أحكامها . 

 أما مذهب مالك  في أنواع الشركة وأحكامها فهذا تفصيله : 

 اعلم أن شركة المفاوضة جائزة عند مالك  وأصحابه   ، والمراد بشركة المفاوضة عندهم هو أن يطلق كل واحد منهما التصرف لصاحبه   في المال الذي اشتركا فيه غيبة وحضورا ، وبيعا وشراء ، وضمانا وتوكيلا ،   وكفالة وقراضا ، فما فعل أحدهما من ذلك لزم صاحبه إذا كان عائدا على   شركتهما . 

 ولا يكونان شريكين إلا فيما يعقدان عليه الشركة من أموالهما ، دون ما   ينفرد به كل واحد منهما من ماله ، وسواء اشتركا في كل ما يملكانه أو في بعض   أموالهما ، وتكون يد كل منهما كيد صاحبه ، وتصرفه كتصرفه ما لم يتبرع  بشيء  ليس في مصلحة الشركة . 

 وسواء كانت المفاوضة بينهما في جميع أنواع المتاجر أو في نوع واحد منها ،   كرقيق يتفاوضان في التجارة فيه فقط ، ولكل واحد منهما أن يبيع بالدين   ويشتري فيه ويلزم ذلك صاحبه وهذا هو الصواب ، خلافا لخليل  في مختصره في الشراء بالدين . 

 وقد أشار خليل  في مختصره إلى جواز شركة المفاوضة في مذهب مالك  مع   تعريفها ، وما يستلزمه عقدها من الأحكام بالنسبة إلى الشريكين بقوله : ثم   إن أطلقا التصرف وإن بنوع فمفاوضة ، ولا يفسدها انفراد أحدهما بشيء وله  أن  يتبرع إن استألف به أوخف كإعارة آلة ودفع كسرة ويبضع ويقارد ويودع لعذر   وإلا ضمن ، ويشارك في معين ويقبل ويولي ويقبل   [ ص:  338 ] المعيب  وإن أبى الآخر ، ويقر بدين لمن لا يتهم عليه ، ويبيع بالدين  لا الشراء به ،  ككتابة وعتق على مال ، وإذن لعبد في تجارة ومفاوضة . وقد  قدمنا أن الشراء  بالدين كالبيع به ، فللشريك فعله بغير إذن شريكه على  الصحيح من مذهب مالك  خلافا لخليل    . وأما الكتابة والعتق على المال وما عطف عليه فلا يجوز شيء منه إلا بإذن الشريك . 

 واعلم أن شركة المفاوضة هذه في مذهب مالك  لا   تتضمن شيئا من أنواع الغرر التي حرمت من أجلها شركة المفاوضة عند  الشافعية  ومن وافقهم ; لأن ما استفاده أحد الشريكين المتفاوضين من طريق  أخرى كالهبة  والإرث ، واكتساب مباح كاصطياد واحتطاب ونحو ذلك لا يكون شيء  منه لشريكه ،  كما أن ما لزمه غرمه خارجا عن الشركة كأرش جناية ، وثمن  مغصوب ونحو ذلك ،  لا شيء منه على شريكه ، بل يقتصر كل ما بينهما على ما  كان متعلقا بمال  الشركة ، فكل منهما وكيل عن صاحبه ، وكفيل عليه في جميع  ما يتعلق بمال  الشركة ، وهكذا اقتضاه العقد الذي تعاقدا عليه ، فلا موجب  للمنع ولا غرر في  هذه الشركة عند المالكية ; لأنهم لا يجعلون المتفاوضين  شريكين في كل ما  اكتسبا جميعا حتى يحصل الغرر بذلك ، ولا متضامنين في كل  ما جنيا حتى يحصل  الغرر بذلك ، بل هو عقد على أن كل واحد منهما نائب عن  الآخر في كل التصرفات  في مال الشركة ، وضامن عليه في كل ما يتعلق بالشركة ،  وهذا لا مانع منه  كما ترى ، وبه تعلم أن اختلاف المالكية والشافعية في  شركة المفاوضة خلاف في  حال ، لا في حقيقة . 

 وأما شركة العنان فهي جائزة عند الأئمة الأربعة ، مع اختلافهم في تفسيرها ، وفي معناها في مذهب مالك  قولان   ، وهي جائزة على كلا القولين : الأول وهو المشهور أنها هي الشركة التي   يشترط كل واحد من الشريكين فيها على صاحبه ألا يتصرف في مال الشركة إلا   بحضرته وموافقته ، وعلى هذا درج خليل  في   مختصره بقوله : وإن اشترطا نفي الاستبداد فعنان ، وهي على هذا القول من   عنان الفرس ; لأن عنان كل واحد من الشريكين بيد الآخر فلا يستطيع الاستقلال   دونه بعمل ، كالفرس التي يأخذ راكبها بعنانها فإنها لا تستطيع الذهاب إلى   جهة بغير رضاه . 

 والقول الثاني عند المالكية : أن شركة العنان هي الاشتراك في شيء خاص ، وبهذا جزم ابن رشد  ونقله عند المواق  في شرح قول خليل    : وإن اشترطا نفي الاستبداد إلخ ، وهذا المعنى الأخير أقرب للمعروف في اللغة كما قدمنا عن ابن منظور  في اللسان . 

 وأما شركة الوجوه فلها عند العلماء معان : 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (229)
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
صـ 239 إلى صـ 244

 [ ص:  239 ] الأول  منها هو أن يشترك الوجيهان عند الناس بلا مال ولا صنعة ، بل  ليشتري كل  واحد منهما بمؤجل في ذمته لهما معا ، فإذا باعا كان الربح  الفاضل عن  الأثمان بينهما . 

 وهذا النوع من شركة الوجوه هو المعروف عند المالكية بشركة الذمم ، وهو فاسد عند المالكية والشافعية ، خلافا للحنفية والحنابلة  ، ووجه فساده ظاهر ، لما فيه من الغرر ، لاحتمال أن يخسر هذا ويربح هذا كالعكس ، وإلى فساد هذا النوع من الشركة أشار ابن عاصم المالكي  في تحفته بقوله : 


**وفسخها إن وقعت على الذمم     ويقسمان الربح حكم ملتزم 
**المعنى   الثاني من معانيها أن يبيع وجيه مال خامل بزيادة ربح ، على أن يكون له  بعض  الربح الذي حصل في المبيع بسبب وجاهته ; لأن الخامل لو كان هو البائع  لما  حصل ذلك الربح ، وهذا النوع أيضا فاسد ; لأنه عوض جاه ، كما قاله غير  واحد  من أهل العلم . 

 والمعنى الثالث أن يتفق وجيه وخامل على أن يشتري الوجيه في الذمة ويبيع   الخامل ويكون الربح بينهما ، وهذا النوع أيضا فاسد عند المالكية والشافعية ،   لما ذكرنا من الغرر سابقا . 

 وأما شركة الأبدان عند  المالكية فهي جائزة  بشروط ، وهي أن يكون عمل الشريكين متحدا كخياطين ، أو  متلازما كأن يغزل  أحدهما وينسج الآخر ; لأن النسج لا بد له من الغزل ، وأن  يتساويا في العمل  جودة ورداءة وبطأ وسرعة ، أو يتقاربا في ذلك ، وأن يحصل  التعاون بينهما ،  وإلى جواز هذا النوع من الشركة بشروطه أشار خليل  في مختصره بقوله : 

 وجازت بالعمل إن اتحد أو تلازم وتساويا فيه ، أو تقاربا وحصل التعاون ،   وإن بمكانين ، وفي جواز إخراج كل آلة واستئجاره من الآخر ، أو لا بد من ملك   أو كراء - تأويلان ، كطبيبين اشتركا في الدواء ، وصائدين في البازين ، [   وهل وإن افترقا رويت عليهما وحافرين بكركاز ومعدن ، ولم يستحق وارثه بقيته   وأقطعه الإمام ، وقيد بما لم يبد ، ولزمه ما يقبله صاحبه وإن تفاصلا  وألغي  مرض كيومين إلخ ] وبهذا تعلم أن شركة الأبدان جائزة عند المالكية في  جميع  أنواع العمل : من صناعات بأنواعها ، وطب واكتساب مباح ، كالاصطياد   والاحتشاش والاحتطاب ، وغير ذلك بالشروط المذكورة ، وقال ابن عاصم  في تحفته : 


**شركة بمال أو بعمل     أو بهما تجوز لا لأجل 
** [ ص: 240 ] وبقي نوع معروف عند المالكية من أنواع الشركة يسمى في الاصطلاح بـ " شركة الجبر   " وكثير من العلماء يخالفهم في هذا النوع الذي هو " شركة الجبر " . 

وشركة الجبر    : هي أن يشتري شخص سلعة  بسوقها المعهود لها ، ليتجر بها بحضرة بعض تجار  جنس تلك السلعة الذين  يتجرون فيها ، ولم يتكلم أولئك التجار الحاضرون ، فإن  لهم إن أرادوا  الاشتراك في تلك السلعة مع ذلك المشتري أن يجبروه على ذلك ،  ويكونون  شركاءه في تلك السلعة شاء أو أبى . 

 وشركتهم هذه معه جبرا عليه هي " شركة الجبر " المذكورة ، فإن كان اشتراها   ليقتنيها لا ليتجر بها ، أو اشتراها ليسافر بها إلى محل آخر ولو للتجارة   بها فيه - فلا جبر لهم عليه ، وأشار خليل  في   مختصره إلى " شركة الجبر " بقوله : وأجبر عليها إن اشترى شيئا بسوقه لا   لكفر أو قنية ، وغيره حاضر لم يتكلم من تجاره ، وهل في الزقاق لا كبيته   قولان ، وأما شركة المضاربة فهي القراض ، وهو أن يدفع شخص إلى آخر مالا   ليتجر به على جزء من ربحه يتفقان عليه ، وهذا النوع جائز بالإجماع إذا   استوفى الشروط كما سيأتي إن شاء الله دليله . 

 وأما أنواع الشركة في مذهب  الشافعي  رحمه الله فهي أربعة : ثلاثة منها باطلة في مذهبه ، والرابع صحيح . 

 وأما الثلاثة الباطلة فالأول منها " شركة الأبدان " كشركة الحمالين ،   وسائر المحترفين : كالخياطين ، والنجارين ، والدلالين ، ونحو ذلك ، ليكون   بينهما كسبهما متساويا أو متفاوتا مع اتفاق الصنعة أو اختلافها . 

 فاتفاق الصنعة كشركة خياطين ، واختلافها كشركة خياط ونجار ونحو ذلك ، كل ذلك باطل في مذهب  الشافعي  ، ولا تصح عنده الشركة إلا بالمال فقط لا بالعمل . 

 ووجه بطلان شركة الأبدان عند الشافعية هو   أنها شركة لا مال فيها ، وأن فيها غررا ; لأن كل واحد منهما لا يدري   أيكتسب صاحبه شيئا أم لا ، ولأن كل واحد منهما متميز ببدنه ومنافعه فيختص   بفوائده ، كما لو اشتركا في ماشيتهما وهي متميزة على أن يكون النسل والدر   بينهما ، وقياما على الاحتطاب والاصطياد ، هكذا توجيه الشافعية للمنع في   هذا النوع من الشركة . 

 وقد علمت فيما مر شروط جواز هذا النوع عند المالكية ، إذ بتوفر الشروط المذكورة   [ ص: 241 ] ينتفي الغرر . 

 والثاني من الأنواع الباطلة عند الشافعية هو شركة المفاوضة ،   وهي عندهم أن يشتركا على أن يكون بينهما جميع كسبهما بأموالهما وأبدانهما  ،  وعليهما جميع ما يعرض لكل واحد منهما من غرم ، سواء كان بغصب أو إتلاف  أو  بيع فاسد أو غير ذلك ، ولا شك أن هذا النوع مشتمل على أنواع من الغرر   فبطلانه واضح ، وهو ممنوع عند المالكية ، ولا يجيزون هذا ولا يعنونه بـ "   شركة المفاوضة " كما قدمنا . 

 وقد قال  الشافعي  رحمه  الله في هذا النوع :  إن لم تكن شركة المفاوضة باطلة ، فلا باطل أعرفه في  الدنيا . يشير إلى  كثرة الغرر والجهالات فيها ، لاحتمال أن يكسب كل واحد  منهما كسبا دون  الآخر ، وأن تلزم كل واحد منهما غرامات دون الآخر ، فالغرر  ظاهر في هذا  النوع جدا . 

 والثالث من الأنواع الباطلة عند الشافعية : هو " شركة الوجوه     " وهي عندهم أن يشتري الوجيهان ليبتاع كل واحد منهما بمؤجل في ذمته لهما   معا ، فإذا باعا كان الفاضل من الأثمان بينهما ، وهذا النوع هو المعروف  عند  المالكية بـ " شركة الذمم " ، ووجه فساده ظاهر ، لما فيه من الغرر ;  لأن  كلا منهما يشتري في ذمته ويجعل كل منهما للآخر نصيبا من ربح ما اشترى  في  ذمته ، مقابل نصيب من ربح ما اشترى الآخر في ذمته ، والغرر في مثل هذا  ظاهر  جدا ، وبقية أنواع " شركة الوجوه " ذكرناه في الكلام عليها في مذهب مالك  ، وكلها ممنوعة في مذهب مالك ومذهب الشافعي ، ولذا اكتفينا بما قدمنا عن الكلام على بقية أنواعها في مذهب الشافعي . 

 أما النوع الرابع من أنواع الشركة الذي هو صحيح عند الشافعية فهو " شركة   العنان " وهي : أن يشتركا في مال لهما ليتجرا فيه ، ويشترط فيها عندهم صيغة   تدل على الإذن في التصرف في مال الشركة ، فلو اقتصرا على لفظ " اشتركنا "   لم يكف على الأصح عندهم . 

ويشترط في الشريكين أهلية التوكيل والتوكل ، وهذا الشرط مجمع عليه ، وتصح " شركة العنان " عند الشافعية في المثليات مطلقا دون المقومات وقيل : تختص بالنقد المضروب . 

 ويشترط عندهم فيها خلط المالين ، بحيث لا يتميز أحدهما من الآخر ، والحيلة   عندهم في الشركة في العروض هي أن يبيع كل واحد بعض عرضه ببعض عرض الآخر    [ ص: 241 ] ويأذن  له في التصرف ، ولا يشترط  عندهم تساوي المالين ، والربح والخسران على قدر  المالين ، سواء تساويا في  العمل أو تفاوتا ، وإن شرطا خلاف ذلك فسد العقد ،  ويرجع كل واحد منهما على  الآخر بأجرة عمله في ماله . 

 عقد الشركة المذكورة يسلط كل واحد منهما على التصرف في مال الشركة بلا ضرر   ، فلا يبيع بنسيئة ، ولا بغبن فاحش ، ولا يبضعه بغير إذن شريكه ، ولكل   منهما فسخها متى شاء . 

 وأما تفصيل أنواع الشركة في مذهب الإمام أبي حنيفة  رحمه الله فهو أن الشركة تنقسم إلى ضربين : 

 شركة ملك ، وشركة عقد . 

 فشركة الملك واضحة ، كأن يملكا شيئا بإرث أو هبة ونحو ذلك كما تقدم ، وشركة العقد عندهم تنقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام : 

 شركة بالمال ، وشركة بالأعمال ، وشركة بالوجوه ، وكل قسم من هذه الأقسام   الثلاثة عندهم ينقسم قسمين : مفاوضة ، وعنان ، فالمجموع ستة أقسام . 

 أما شركة المفاوضة عندهم  فهي جائزة إن  توفرت شروطها ، وهي عندهم الشركة التي تتضمن وكالة كل من  الشريكين للآخر ،  وكفالة كل منهما الآخر ، ولابد فيها من مساواة الشريكين في المال والدين والتصرف   . 

 فبتضمنها الوكالة يصح تصرف كل منهما في نصيب الآخر . 

 وبتضمنها الكفالة يطلب كل منهما بما لزم الآخر . 

 وبمساواتهما في المال يمتنع أن يستبد أحدهما بشيء تصح الشركة فيه دون   الآخر ، ولذا لو ورث بعد العقد شيئا تصح الشركة فيه كالنقد بطلت المفاوضة ،   ورجعت الشركة شركة عنان . 

 وبتضمنها المساواة في الدين تمتنع بين مسلم وكافر . 

 وبتضمنها المساواة في التصرف تمتنع بين بالغ وصبي ، وبين حر وعبد ، وكل ما   اشتراه واحد من شريكي المفاوضة فهو بينهما ، إلا طعام أهله وكسوتهم ، وكل   دين لزم أحدهما بتجارة وغصب وكفالة لزم الآخر . 

 [ ص: 243 ] ولا  تصح عندهم شركة مفاوضة أو عنان  بغير النقدين والتبر والفلوس النافقة ،  والحيلة في الشركة في العروض  عندهم هي ما قدمناه عن الشافعية ، فهم متفقون  في ذلك . 

 وأما شركة العنان فهي جائزة عند الحنفية  ، وقد قدمنا الإجماع على جوازها على كل المعاني التي تراد بها عند العلماء . 

وشركة العنان عند الحنفية  هي   الشركة التي تتضمن الوكالة وحدها ، ولم تتضمن الكفالة ، وهي : أن يشتركا   في نوع بز أو طعام أو في عموم التجارة . ولم يذكر الكفالة . 

 ويعلم من هذا أن كل ما اشتراه أحدهما كان بينهما ، ولا يلزم أحدهما ما لزم   الآخر من الغرامات ، وتصح عندهم شركة العنان المذكورة مع التساوي في  المال  دون الربح وعكسه ، إذا كانت زيادة الربح لأكثرهما عملا ; لأن زيادة  الربح  في مقابلة زيادة العمل وفاقا للحنابلة ، وعند غيرهم لا بد أن يكون  الربح  بحسب المال ، ولو اشترى أحد الشريكين " شركة العنان " بثمن فليس لمن  باعه  مطالبة شريكه الآخر ; لأنها لا تتضمن الكفالة بل يطالب الشريك الذي  اشترى  منه فقط ، ولكن الشريك يرجع على شريكه بحصته ، ولا يشترط في هذه  الشركة  عندهم خلط المالين ، فلو اشترى أحدهما بماله وهلك مال الآخر كان  المشترى  بينهما ، ويرجع على شريكه بحصته منه . 

 وتبطل هذه الشركة عندهم بهلاك المالين أو أحدهما قبل الشراء ، وتفسد عندهم   باشتراط دراهم مسماة من الربح لأحدهما ، ويجوز عندهم لكل من شريكي   المفاوضة والعنان أن يبضع ويستأجر ، ويودع ويضارب ويوكل ، ويد كل منهما في   مال الشركة يد أمانة ، كالوديعة والعارية . 

 وأما شركة الأعمال ففيها تفصيل عند الحنفية  ،   فإن كان العمل من الصناعات ونحوها جازت عندهم شركة الأعمال ، ولا يشترطون   اتحاد العمل أو تلازمه خلافا للمالكية كما تقدم فيجوز عند الحنفية      : أن يشترك خياطان مثلا ، أو خياط وصباغ على أن يتقبلا الأعمال ، ويكون   الكسب بينهما ، وكل عمل يتقبله أحدهما يلزمهما . وإذا عمل أحدهما دون  الآخر  فما حصل من عمله فهو بينهما ، وإنما استحق فيه الذي لم يعمل لأنه  ضمنه  بتقبل صاحبه له ، فاستحق نصيبه منه بالضمان . 

 وهذا النوع الذي أجازه الحنفية  لا  يخفى  أنه لا يخلو من غرر في الجملة عند اختلاف صنعة الشريكين ، لاحتمال أن  يحصل  أحدهما أكثر مما حصله الآخر ، فالشروط التي أجاز بها المالكية " شركة   الأعمال " أحوط وأبعد من الغرر كما ترى . 

 [ ص: 244 ] وأما إن كانت الأعمال من جنس اكتساب المباحات فلا تصح فيها الشركة عند الحنفية  ، كالاحتطاب والاحتشاش ، والاصطياد واجتناء الثمار من الجبال والبراري ، خلافا للمالكية والحنابلة    . 

 ووجه منعه عند الحنفية  أن  من اكتسب مباحا  كحطب أو حشيش أو صيد ملكه ملكا مستقلا ، فلا وجه لكون جزء  منه لشريك آخر ;  لأنه لا يصح التوكيل فيه ، ومن أجازه قال : إن كل واحد  منهما جعل للآخر  نصيبا من ذلك المباح الذي يكتسبه في مقابل النصيب الذي  يكتسبه الآخر ،  والمالكية القائلون بجواز هذا يشترطون اتحاد العمل أو  تقاربه ، فلا غرر في  ذلك ، ولا موجب للمنع ، وفي اشتراط ذلك عند الحنابلة  خلاف كما سيأتي إن شاء الله . 

 وأما " شركة الوجوه " التي قدمنا أنها هي المعروفة عند المالكية " بشركة   الذمم " وقدمنا منعها عند المالكية والشافعية فهي جائزة عند الحنفية  ، سواء كانت مفاوضة أو عنانا ، وقد علمت مما تقدم أن المفاوضة عندهم تتضمن الوكالة والكفالة . 

 وأن العنان تتضمن الوكالة فقط ، وإن اشترط الشريكان في " شركة الوجوه "   مناصفة المشتري أو مثالثته فالربح كذلك عندهم وبطل عندهم شرط الفضل ; لأن   الربح عندهم لا يستحق إلا بالعمل ، كالمضارب ، أو بالمال كرب المال ، أو   بالضمان كالأستاذ الذي يتقبل العمل من الناس ويلقيه على التلميذ بأقل مما   أخذ ، فيطيب له الفضل بالضمان ، هكذا يقولونه ، ولا يخفى ما في " شركة   الوجوه " من الغرر . 

 واعلم أن الربح في الشركة الفاسدة على حسب المال إن كانت شركة مال ، وعلى حسب العمل إن كانت شركة عمل ، وهذا واضح ، وتبطل الشركة بموت أحدهما . 

 وأما تفصيل أنواع الشركة في مذهب الإمام أحمد  رحمه الله فهي أيضا قسمان : شركة أملاك ، وشركة عقود . 

وشركة العقود عند الحنابلة  خمسة أنواع   : شركة العنان ، والأبدان ، والوجوه ، والمضاربة ، والمفاوضة . 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (230)
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
صـ 245 إلى صـ 250
**
 أما شركة الأبدان فهي جائزة عندهم ، سواء كان العمل من الصناعات أو اكتساب   المباحات ، أما مع اتحاد العمل فهي جائزة عندهم بلا خلاف ، وأما مع  اختلاف  العمل فقال أبو الخطاب    : لا تجوز وفاقا للمالكية ، وقال القاضي : تجوز وفاقا للحنفية   [ ص: 245 ] في الصناعات دون اكتساب المباحات . 

 وإن اشتركا على أن يتقبل أحدهما للعمل ويعمله الثاني والأجرة بينهما صحت الشركة عند الحنابلة  والحنفية  خلافا لزفر  ، والربح في شركة الأبدان على ما اتفقوا عليه عند الحنابلة    . 

 وأما شركة الوجوه التي قدمنا أنها هي المعروفة بشركة الذمم عند المالكية فهي جائزة أيضا في مذهب الإمام أحمد  وفاقا لأبي حنيفة  ، وخلافا لمالك   والشافعي  ، وأما شركة العنان فهي جائزة أيضا عند الإمام أحمد  ،   وقد قدمنا الإجماع على جوازها ، وهي عندهم : أن يشترك رجلان بماليهما على   أن يعملا فيهما بأبدانهما والربح بينهما ، وهذه الشركة إنما تجوز عندهم   بالدنانير والدراهم ، ولا تجوز بالعروض . 

 وأما شركة المفاوضة فهي عند الحنابلة  قسمان : أحدهما جائز ، والآخر ممنوع . 

 وأما الجائز منهما فهو أن يشتركا في جميع أنواع الشركة ، كأن يجمعا بين   شركة العنان والوجوه والأبدان فيصح ذلك ; لأن كل نوع منها يصح على انفراده   فصح مع غيره . 

 وأما النوع الممنوع عندهم منها فهو أن يدخلا بينهما في الشركة الاشتراك   فيما يحصل لكل واحد منهما من ميراث أو يجده من ركاز أو لقطة ، ويلزم كل   واحد منهما ما لزم الآخر من أرش جناية وضمان غصب ، وقيمة متلف ، وغرامة   ضمان ، وكفالة ، وفساد هذا النوع ظاهر لما فيه من الغرر كما ترى . 

 وأما شركة المضاربة وهي  القراض فهي جائزة  عند الجميع وقد قدمنا أنها هي : أن يدفع شخص لآخر مالا  يتجر فيه على أن  يكون الربح بينهما بنسبة يتفقان عليها ، وكون الربح في  المضاربة بحسب ما  اتفقا عليه لا خلاف فيه بين العلماء ، سواء كان النصف أو  أقل أو أكثر لرب  المال أو للعامل . 

 وأما شركة العنان عند الشافعية والحنابلة  والحنفية  والمالكية ، وشركة المفاوضة عند المالكية فاختلف في نسبة الربح ، فذهب مالك   والشافعي  إلى أنه لا بد من كون الربح والخسران بحسب المالين ، وذهب أبو حنيفة  وأحمد  إلى أن الربح بينهما على ما اتفقا عليه ، فلهما أن يتساويا في الربح مع تفاضل المالين . 

 وحجة القول الأول أن الربح تبع للمال ، فيلزم أن يكون بحسبه ، وحجة القول   الأخير أن العمل مما يستحق به الربح ، وقد يكون أحدهما أبصر بالتجارة  وأقوى  على   [ ص: 346 ] العمل من الآخر ، فتزاد حصته لزيادة عمله . 

 هذا خلاصة مذاهب الأئمة الأربعة في أنواع الشركة ، وقد علمت أنهم أجمعوا   على جواز شركة العنان ، وشركة المضاربة ، وشركة الأملاك ، واختلفوا فيما   سوى ذلك ، فأجاز الحنفية  والحنابلة  شركة الوجوه ، ومنعها المالكية والشافعية . 

 وأجاز المالكية والحنفية  والحنابلة  شركة الأبدان إلا في اكتساب المباحات فقط فلم يجزه الحنفية  ، ومنع الشافعية شركة الأبدان مطلقا . 

وأجاز المالكية شركة المفاوضة ، وصوروها بغير ما صورها به المالكية ، وأجاز الحنابلة  نوعا   من أنواع المفاوضة وصوروه بصورة مخالفة لتصوير غيرهم لها ، ومنع الشافعية   المفاوضة كما منعوا شركة الأبدان والوجوه ، وصوروا المفاوضة بصورة أخرى  كما  تقدم . 

 والشافعية إنما يجيزون الشركة بالمثلي مطلقا نقدا أو غيره ، لا بالمقومات . 

والحنفية  لا يجيزونها إلا بالنقدين والتبر والفلوس النافقة ، والحنابلة  لا يجيزونها إلا بالدنانير والدراهم كما تقدم جميع ذلك . 

 وقد بينا كيفية الحيلة في الاشتراك بالعروض عند الشافعية والحنفية  ،   وعند المالكية تجوز بدنانير من كل واحد منهما ، وبدراهم من كل واحد منهما  ،  وبدنانير ودراهم من كل واحد منهما ، وبنقد من أحدهما وعرض من الآخر ،   وبعرض من كل واحد منهما سواء اتفقا أو اختلفا ، وقيل : إن اتفقا ، لا إن   اختلفا ، إلا أن العروض تقوم ، وأما خلط المالين فلا بد منه عند  الشافعي  رحمه الله حتى لا يتميز أحدهما عن الآخر كما تقدم ، ويكفي في مذهب مالك  أن يكون المالان في حوز واحد ، ولو كان كل واحد من المالين في صرته لم يختلط بالآخر ، ولا يشترط خلط المالين عند الحنفية  كما تقدم ، وكذلك لا يشترط خلط المالين عند الحنابلة    . 

 فتحصل أنه لم يشترط خلط المالين إلا الشافعية ، وأن المالكية إنما يشترطون   كون المالين في محل واحد ، كحانوت أو صندوق ، وإن كان كل واحد منهما   متميزا عن الآخر . 

 فإذا عرفت ملخص كلام العلماء في أنواع الشركة ، فسنذكر ما تيسر من أدلتها ،   أما النوع الذي تسميه المالكية " مفاوضة " ويعبر عنه الشافعية والحنابلة  بشركة العنان ، فقد   [ ص: 247 ] يستدل له بحديث  البراء بن عازب  الذي قدمناه عن  البخاري   والإمام أحمد  ،   فإنه يدل على الاشتراك في التجارة والبيع والشراء لأن المقصود بالاشتراك   التعاون على العمل المذكور فينوب كل واحد من الشريكين عن الآخر ، ويدل  لذلك  أيضا حديث  أبي هريرة  يرفعه  ، قال :  إن الله يقول " أنا ثالث الشريكين . . . " الحديث المتقدم ، وقد  بينا كلام  العلماء فيه ، وبينا أنه صالح للاحتجاج ، وهو ظاهر في أنهما  يعملان معا  في مال الشركة بدليل قوله : " ما لم يخن أحدهما صاحبه . . . "  الحديث . 

 ويدل لذلك أيضا حديث السائب بن أبي السائب  المتقدم في أنه كان شريك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما تقدم ، وهو اشتراك في التجارة والبيع والشراء . 

 وأما شركة الأبدان فيحتج لها بما رواه أبو عبيدة  عن أبيه  عبد الله بن مسعود  رضي الله عنه ، قال : اشتركت أنا وعمار  وسعد  فيما نصيب يوم بدر    . قال : فجاء سعد  بأسيرين ولم أجئ أنا وعمار  بشيء   . رواه أبو داود   والنسائي   وابن ماجه  ، وقال المجد  في " منتقى الأخبار " بعد أن ساقه : وهو حجة في شركة الأبدان وتملك المباحات ، وأعل هذا الحديث بأن أبا عبيدة  لم يسمع من أبيه عبد الله  المذكور فالحديث مرسل ، وقد قدمنا مرارا أن الأئمة الثلاثة يحتجون بالمرسل خلافا للمحدثين . 

 وأما المضاربة فلم يثبت فيها حديث صحيح مرفوع ، ولكن الصحابة أجمعوا عليها   لشيوعها وانتشارها فيهم من غير نكير ، وقد مضى على ذلك عمل المسلمين من   لدن الصحابة إلى الآن من غير نكير ، قال  ابن حزم  في   مراتب الإجماع : كل أبواب الفقه لها أصل من الكتاب والسنة ، حاشا القراض   فما وجدنا له أصلا فيهما البتة ، ولكنه إجماع صحيح مجرد ، والذي يقطع به   أنه كان في عصر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعلم به وأقره ، ولولا ذلك لما   جاز . اهـ منه بواسطة نقل الشوكاني  في نيل الأوطار . 

 واعلم أن اختلاف الأئمة الذي قدمنا في أنواع الشركة المذكورة راجع إلى   الاختلاف في تحقيق المناط ، فبعضهم يقول : هذه الصورة يوجد فيها الغرر وهو   مناط المنع فهي ممنوعة ، فيقول الآخر : لا غرر في هذه الصورة يوجب المنع   فمناط المنع ليس موجودا فيها ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 المسألة الثالثة : أخذ بعض علماء المالكية وغيرهم من هذه الآية الكريمة التي نحن بصددها أيضا : جواز خلط الرفقاء طعامهم وأكل بعضهم مع بعض وإن كان بعضهم أكثر أكلا من الآخر   ; لأن أصحاب الكهف  بعثوا ورقهم ليشترى لهم بها طعام يأكلونه جميعا ،   [ ص: 248 ] وقد قدمنا في كلام ابن العربي  أنه   تحتمل انفراد ورق كل واحد منهم وطعامه ; فلا تدل الآية على خلطهم طعامهم ،   كما قدمنا عنه أنها لا تدل على الاشتراك للاحتمال المذكور ، وله وجه كما   ترى . 

 وقال ابن العربي    : ولا معول في هذه المسألة إلا على حديثين ، أحدهما : أن  ابن عمر  مر بقوم يأكلون تمرا فقال : نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الاقتران إلا أن يستأذن الرجل أخاه ، والثاني : حديث أبي عبيدة  في جيش الخبط ، وهذا دون الأول في الظهور ; لأنه يحتمل أن يكون أبو عبيدة  يعطيهم كفافا من ذلك القوت ولا يجمعهم . اهـ كلام  ابن العربي المالكي  رحمه الله تعالى . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : هذا النوع من الاشتراك وهو خلط الرفقة طعامهم   واشتراكهم في الأكل فيه هو المعروف بـ " النهد " بكسر النون وفتحها ،   ولجوازه أدلة من الكتاب والسنة ، أما دليل ذلك من الكتاب فقوله تعالى : وإن تخالطوهم فإخوانكم   [ 2 \ 220 ] ، فإنها تدل على خلط طعام اليتيم مع طعام وصيه وأكلهما جميعا ، وقوله تعالى ليس عليكم جناح أن تأكلوا جميعا أو أشتاتا   [ 24 \ 61 ] ، ومن صور أكلهم جميعا أن يكون الطعام بينهم فيأكلون جميعا ، وأما السنة فقد دلت على ذلك أحاديث صحيحة ، منها حديث  جابر بن عبد الله  رضي الله عنهما قال :   " بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعثا إلى الساحل ، فأمر عليهم  أبا عبيدة بن الجراح  ، وهم ثلاثمائة نفر ، وأنا فيهم ، فخرجنا حتى إذا كنا ببعض الطريق فني الزاد ، فأمر أبو عبيدة  بأزواد   ذلك الجيش ، فجمع ذلك كله ، فكان مزودي تمر فكان يقوتنا كل يوم قليلا حتى   فني ، فلم يكن يصيبنا إلا تمرة تمرة ، فقلت : وما تغني تمرة ؟ فقال : لقد   وجدنا فقدها حين فنيت ، ثم انتهينا إلى البحر فإذا حوت . . " الحديث ، وهذا الحديث ثابت في الصحيح ، واللفظ الذي سقناه به لفظ  البخاري  في كتاب " الشركة " وفيه جمع أبي عبيدة  بقية أزواد القوم وخلطها في مزودي تمر ، ولم ينكر عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد قدومهم إليه . 

 ومنها حديث  سلمة بن الأكوع  رضي الله عنه قال : خفت أزواد القوم وأملقوا ، فأتوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في نحر إبلهم ، فأذن لهم فلقيهم عمر  فأخبروه   ، فقال : ما بقاؤكم بعد إبلكم ، فدخل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال :   يا رسول الله ، ما بقاؤهم بعد إبلهم ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  :  " ناد في الناس فيأتون بفضل أزوادهم " فبسط لذلك نطع وجعلوه على النطع ،   فقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فدعا وبرك عليه ، ثم دعاهم بأوعيتهم   فاحتثى الناس حتى فرغوا ، ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   [ ص: 249 ]   " أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأني رسول الله " هذا الحديث ثابت في الصحيح ، واللفظ الذي سقناه به  للبخاري  أيضا في كتاب " الشركة " وفيه : خلط طعامهم بعضه مع بعض . 

 ومنها حديث  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما ، قال : نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقرن الرجل بين التمرتين جميعا حتى يستأذن أصحابه ، في رواية في الصحيح أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن الإقران إلا أن يستأذن الرجل منكم أخاه . 

 كل هذا ثابت في الصحيح واللفظ  للبخاري  رحمه   الله في كتاب " الشركة " ، وإذن صاحبه له يدل على اشتراكهما في التمر كما   ترى ، وهذا الذي ذكرنا جوازه من خلط الرفقاء طعامهم وأكلهم منه جميعا هو   مراد  البخاري  رحمه  الله بلفظ النهد في  قوله في كتاب الشركة : الشركة في الطعام والنهد . إلى  قوله : لم ير  المسلمون في النهد بأسا أن يأكل هذا بعضا وهذا بعضا وهذا بعضا  إلخ . 

 فروع تتعلق بمسألة الشركة 

 الأول : إن دفع شخص دابته لآخر ليعمل عليها وما يرزق الله بينهما نصفين أو   أثلاثا أو كيفما شرطا - ففي صحة ذلك خلاف بين العلماء ، فقال بعضهم : يصح   ذلك ، وهو مذهب  الإمام أحمد  ، ونقل نحوه عن  الأوزاعي  ، وقال بعضهم : لا يصح ذلك ، وما حصل فهو للعامل وعليه أجرة مثل الدابة ، وهذا هو مذهب مالك    : قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " وكره ذلك الحسن  والنخعي  ، وقال  الشافعي  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وابن المنذر  ، وأصحاب الرأي : لا يصح ، والربح كله لرب الدابة ، وللعامل أجرة مثله ، هذا حاصل كلام أهل العلم في هذه المسألة . 

 وأقوى الأقوال دليلا عندي فيها مذهب من أجاز ذلك ،  كالإمام أحمد  ، بدليل حديث  رويفع بن ثابت  ،   قال : إن كان أحدنا في زمن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليأخذ نضو أخيه   على أن له النصف مما يغنم ولنا النصف ، وإن كان أحدنا ليطير له النصل   والريش وللآخر القدح ، هذا الحديث أخرجه أحمد  وأبو داود   والنسائي  ، قال الشوكاني  في " نيل الأوطار " : إسناد أبي داود  فيه شيبان بن أمية القتباني  وهو مجهول ، وبقية رجاله ثقات ، وقد أخرجه  النسائي  من غير طريق هذا المجهول بإسناد رجاله كلهم ثقات ، والحديث دليل صريح على جواز دفع الرجل إلى الآخر راحلته في الجهاد على أن تكون الغنيمة بينهما ،   وهو عمل على الدابة على أن ما يرزقه الله بينهما كما ترى ، والتفريق بين   العمل في الجهاد وبين غيره لا يظهر ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 [ ص: 250 ] الفرع  الثاني أن يشترك ثلاثة : من  أحدهم دابة ، ومن آخر رواية ، ومن الثالث  العمل ، على أن ما رزقه الله  تعالى فهو بينهم ، فهل يجوز هذا ؟ اختلف في  ذلك ، فمن العلماء من قال لا  يجوز هذا ، وهو مذهب مالك  ، وهو ظاهر قول  الشافعي    . وممن قال بذلك : القاضي من الحنابلة  ، وأجازه بعض الحنابلة  ، وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : إنه صحيح في قياس قول أحمد  رحمه الله . 

 الفرع الثالث أن يشترك أربعة : من أحدهم دكان ، ومن آخر رحى ، ومن آخر بغل   ، ومن الرابع العمل ، على أن يطحنوا بذلك ، فما رزقه الله تعالى فهو  بينهم  ، فهل يصح ذلك أو لا ؟ اختلف فيه ، فقيل : يصح ذلك وهو مذهب  الإمام أحمد  ، وخالف فيه القاضي من الحنابلة  وفاقا للقائلين بمنع ذلك كالمالكية ، قال  ابن قدامة    : ومنعه هو ظاهر قول  الشافعي      ; لأن هذا لا يجوز أن يكون مشاركة ولا مضاربة ، فلو كان صاحب الرحى  وصاحب  الدابة وصاحب الحانوت اتفقوا على أن يعملوا جميعا وكان كراء الحانوت   والرحى والدابة متساويا ، وعمل أربابها متساويا - فهو جائز عند المالكية ،   وهذه المسألة هي التي أشار إليها خليل  في   مختصره بقوله عاطفا على ما لا يجوز : وذي رحا ، وذي بيت ، وذي دابة   ليعلموا إن لم يتساو الكراء وتساووا في الغلة وترادوا الأكرية ، وإن اشترط   عمل رب الدابة فالغلة له وعليه كراؤهما . 

 ولا يخفى أن " الشركة " باب كبير من أبواب الفقه ، وأن مسائلها مبينة   باستقصاء في كتب فروع الأئمة الأربعة رضي الله عنهم ، وقصدنا هنا أن نبين   جوازها بالكتاب والسنة والإجماع ، ونذكر أقسامها ومعانيها اللغوية   والاصطلاحية ، واختلاف العلماء فيها ، وبيان أقوالهم ، وذكر بعض فروعها   تنبيها بها على غيرها ، وقد أتينا على جميع ذلك ، والحمد لله رب العالمين .   
*
*


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (231)
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
صـ 251 إلى صـ 256

قوله تعالى : إنهم إن يظهروا عليكم يرجموكم أو يعيدوكم في ملتهم ولن تفلحوا إذا أبدا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة عن أصحاب الكهف  أنهم   قالوا إن قومهم الكفار الذين فروا منهم بدينهم إن يظهروا عليهم ، أي   يطلعوا عليهم ويعرفوا مكانهم ، يرجموهم بالحجارة ، وذلك من أشنع أنواع   القتل ، وقيل : يرجموهم بالشتم والقذف ، أو يعيدوهم في ملتهم ، أي : يردوهم   إلى ملة الكفر . 

 وهذا الذي ذكره هنا من فعل الكفار مع المسلمين من الأذى أو الرد إلى الكفر ذكره   [ ص: 251 ] في مواضع أخر أنه هو فعل الكفار مع الرسل وأتباعهم ; كقوله جل وعلا : وقال الذين كفروا لرسلهم لنخرجنكم من أرضنا أو لتعودن في ملتنا   [ 14 \ 13 ] ، وقوله تعالى : قال الملأ الذين استكبروا من قومه لنخرجنك ياشعيب والذين آمنوا معك من قريتنا أو لتعودن في ملتنا قال أولو كنا كارهين قد افترينا على الله كذبا إن عدنا في ملتكم بعد إذ نجانا الله منها وما يكون لنا أن نعود فيها إلا أن يشاء الله الآية [ 7 \ 88 - 89 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ولا يزالون يقاتلونكم حتى يردوكم عن دينكم إن استطاعوا   [ 2 \ 217 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
مسألة 

 أخذ بعض العلماء من هذه الآية الكريمة أن العذر بالإكراه من خصائص هذه الأمة ; لأن قوله عن أصحاب الكهف    : إن يظهروا عليكم يرجموكم أو يعيدوكم في ملتهم   [ 18 \ 20 ] ، ظاهر في إكراههم على ذلك وعدم طواعيتهم ، ومع هذا قال عنهم : ولن تفلحوا إذا أبدا ، فدل ذلك على أن ذلك الإكراه ليس بعذر . ويشهد لهذا المعنى حديث  طارق بن شهاب  في الذي دخل النار في ذباب قربه مع الإكراه بالخوف من القتل ; لأن صاحبه الذي امتنع أن يقرب ولو ذبابا قتلوه . 

 ويشهد له أيضا دليل الخطاب ، أي : مفهوم المخالفة في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " إن الله تجاوز لي عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان وما استكرهوا عليه "   ; فإنه يفهم من قوله : " تجاوز لي عن أمتي " أن غير أمته من الأمم لم يتجاوز لهم عن ذلك ، وهذا الحديث وإن أعله  الإمام أحمد   وابن أبي حاتم  فقد   تلقاه العلماء قديما وحديثا بالقبول ، وله شواهد ثابتة في القرآن العظيم   والسنة الصحيحة ، وقد أوضحنا هذه المسألة في كتابنا ) دفع إيهام الاضطراب   عن آيات الكتاب ( في سورة " الكهف " ، في الكلام على قوله : إنهم إن يظهروا عليكم يرجموكم الآية [ 18 \ 20 ] ; ولذلك اختصرناها هنا ، أما هذه الأمة فقد صرح الله تعالى بعذرهم بالإكراه في قوله : إلا من أكره وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان   [ 16 \ 106 ] ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : قال الذين غلبوا على أمرهم لنتخذن عليهم مسجدا   . 

 لم يبين الله هنا من هؤلاء الذين غلبوا على أمرهم ، هل هم من المسلمين أو من الكفار ؟ وذكر  ابن جرير  وغيره فيهم قولين : أحدهما أنهم كفار ، والثاني أنهم مسلمون ;   [ ص: 252 ] وهي قولهم : لنتخذن عليهم مسجدا   [ 18 \ 21 ] ; لأن اتخاذ المساجد من صفات المؤمنين لا من صفات الكفار ، هكذا قال بعض أهل العلم . ولقائل أن يقول : اتخاذ المساجد على القبور من   فعل الملعونين على لسان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لا من فعل   المسلمين ، وقد قدمنا ذلك مستوفى بأدلته في سورة " الحجر " في الكلام على   قوله تعالى : ولقد كذب أصحاب الحجر المرسلين الآية [ 15 \ 80 ] . 
قوله تعالى : سيقولون ثلاثة رابعهم كلبهم ويقولون خمسة سادسهم كلبهم رجما بالغيب ويقولون سبعة وثامنهم كلبهم قل ربي أعلم بعدتهم ما يعلمهم إلا قليل   . 

 أخبر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة عن اختلاف الناس في عدة أصحاب الكهف ،   فذكر ثلاثة أقوال على أنه لا قائل برابع ، وجاء في الآية الكريمة بقرينة   تدل على أن القول الثالث هو الصحيح والأولان باطلان ; لأنه لما ذكر  القولين  الأولين بقوله : سيقولون ثلاثة رابعهم كلبهم ويقولون خمسة سادسهم كلبهم الآية [ 18 \ 22 ] ، أتبع ذلك بقوله : رجما بالغيب ، أي : قولا بلا علم ، كمن يرمي إلى مكان لا يعرفه فإنه لا يكاد يصيب ، وإن أصاب بلا قصد ; كقوله : ويقذفون بالغيب من مكان بعيد   [ 34 \ 53 ] . 

 وقال القرطبي    : الرجم القول بالظن ، يقال لكل ما يخرص رجم فيه ومرجوم ومرجم كما قال زهير    : 


**وما الحرب إلا ما علمتم وذقتم وما هو عنها بالحديث المرجم* *ثم حكى القول الثالث بقوله : ويقولون سبعة وثامنهم كلبهم فأقره ، ولم يذكر بعده أن ذلك رجم بالغيب ، فدل على أنه الصحيح ، وقولـه : ما يعلمهم إلا قليل ، قال  ابن عباس    : أنا من ذلك القليل الذي يعلمهم ، كانوا سبعة . وقوله : قل ربي أعلم بعدتهم فيه تعليم للناس أن يردوا علم الأشياء إلى خالقها جل وعلا وإن علموا بها ، كما أعلم نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بمدة لبثهم في قوله : ولبثوا في كهفهم ثلاث مائة سنين وازدادوا تسعا   [ 18 \ 25 ] ، ثم أمره مع ذلك برد العلم إليه جل وعلا في قوله جل وعلا : قل الله أعلم بما لبثوا له غيب السماوات والأرض الآية [ 18 \ 26 ] ، وما قدمنا من أنه لا قائل برابع قاله ابن كثير  أخذا من ظاهر الآية الكريمة . مع أن  ابن إسحاق   وابن جريج  قالا : كانوا ثمانية ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : ولا تقولن لشيء إني فاعل ذلك غدا إلا أن يشاء الله   . 

 نهى الله نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه الآية الكريمة أن يقول : إنه سيفعل شيئا في المستقبل إلا معلقا ذلك على مشيئة   [ ص: 253 ] الله الذي لا يقع شيء في العالم كائنا ما كان إلا بمشيئته جل وعلا ، فقوله : ولا تقولن لشيء   [ 18 \ 23 ] ، أي : لا تقولن لأجل شيء تعزم على فعله في المستقبل إني فاعل ذلك الشيء غدا . 

 والمراد بالغد : ما يستقبل من الزمان لا خصوص الغد . ومن أساليب العربية إطلاق الغد على المستقبل من الزمان   ; ومنه قول زهير    : 


**وأعلم علم اليوم والأمس قبله ولكنني عن علم ما في غد عم* *يعني أنه لا يعلم ما يكون في المستقبل ، إذ لا وجه لتخصيص الغد المعين بذلك ، وقوله : إلا أن يشاء الله     [ 18 \ 24 ] ، إلا قائلا في ذلك إلا أن يشاء الله ، أي : معلقا بمشيئة   الله ، أو لا تقولنه إلا بإن شاء الله ، أي : إلا بمشيئة الله ، وهو في   موضع الحال ، يعني إلا متلبسا بمشيئة الله قائلا إن شاء الله ، قاله  الزمخشري  وغيره . 

 وسبب نزول هذه الآية الكريمة : أن اليهود  قالوا لقريش    : سلوا محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الروح ، وعن رجل طواف في الأرض ، ) يعنون  ذا القرنين      ( ، وعن فتية لهم قصة عجيبة في الزمان الماضي ، يعنون أصحاب الكهف ،  فقال  لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " سأخبركم غدا عما سألتم عنه " ،  ولم  يقل إن شاء الله ، فلبث عنه الوحي مدة ، قيل خمس عشرة ليلة ، وقيل  غير ذلك .  فأحزنه تأخر الوحي عنه ، ثم أنزل عليه الجواب عن الأسئلة  الثلاثة ، قال في  الروح : ويسألونك عن الروح قل الروح من أمر ربي الآية [ 17 \ 85 ] ، وقال في الفتية نحن نقص عليك نبأهم بالحق الآيات [ 18 \ 13 ] إلى آخر قصتهم ، وقال في الرجل الطواف : ويسألونك عن ذي القرنين قل سأتلو عليكم منه ذكرا   [ 18 \ 83 ] الآيات إلى آخر قصته . 

 فإذا عرفت معنى هذه الآية الكريمة وسبب نزولها ، وأن الله عاتب نبيه فيها   على عدم قوله إن شاء الله ، لما قال لهم " سأخبركم غدا " ، فاعلم أنه دلت   آية أخرى بضميمة بيان السنة لها على أن الله عاتب نبيه سليمان  على عدم قوله إن شاء الله ، كما عاتب نبيه في هذه الآية على ذلك ، بل فتنة سليمان  بذلك كانت أشد ; فقد أخرج الشيخان في صحيحيهما من حديث  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " قال سليمان بن داود  عليهما   وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام : لأطوفن الليلة على سبعين امرأة - وفي رواية   تسعين امرأة ، وفي رواية مائة امرأة - تلد كل امرأة منهن غلاما يقاتل في   سبيل الله " ، فقيل له - وفي رواية قال له الملك : " قل إن شاء الله " فلم   يقل ، فطاف بهن فلم تلد منهن إلا امرأة واحدة نصف   [ ص: 254 ] إنسان ; فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " والذي نفسي بيده لو قال إن شاء الله لم يحنث وكان دركا لحاجته   " ، وفي رواية : " ولقاتلوا في سبيل الله فرسانا أجمعون " ا هـ . 

 فإذا علمت هذا فاعلم أن هذا الحديث الصحيح بين معنى قوله تعالى : ولقد فتنا سليمان وألقينا على كرسيه جسدا الآية [ 38 \ 34 ] ، وأن فتنة سليمان  كانت   بسبب تركه قوله " إن شاء الله " ، وأنه لم يلد من تلك النساء إلا واحدة   نصف إنسان ، وأن ذلك الجسد الذي هو نصف إنسان هو الذي ألقي على كرسيه بعد   موته في قوله تعالى : وألقينا على كرسيه جسدا الآية ، فما يذكره المفسرون في تفسير قوله تعالى : ولقد فتنا سليمان الآية ، من قصة الشيطان الذي أخذ الخاتم وجلس على كرسي سليمان  ، وطرد سليمان  عن   ملكه ; حتى وجد الخاتم في بطن السمكة التي أعطاها له من كان يعمل عنده   بأجر مطرودا عن ملكه ، إلى آخر القصة ، لا يخفى أنه باطل لا أصل له ، وأنه   لا يليق بمقام النبوة . فهي من الإسرائيليات التي لا يخفى أنها باطلة . 

 والظاهر في معنى الآية هو ما ذكرنا ، وقد دلت السنة الصحيحة عليه في الجلة ، واختاره بعض المحققين ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : واذكر ربك إذا نسيت   . 

 في هذه الآية الكريمة قولان معروفان لعلماء التفسير : 

 الأول : أن هذه الآية الكريمة متعلقة بما قبلها ، والمعنى : أنك إن قلت   سأفعل غدا كذا ونسيت أن تقول إن شاء الله ، ثم تذكرت بعد ذلك فقل إن شاء   الله ; أي : اذكر ربك معلقا على مشيئته ما تقول أنك ستفعله غدا إذا تذكرت   بعد النسيان ، وهذا القول هو الظاهر ; لأنه يدل عليه قوله تعالى قبله : ولا تقولن لشيء إني فاعل ذلك غدا إلا أن يشاء الله   [ 18 \ 23 ، 24 ] ، وهو قول الجمهور . وممن قال به  ابن عباس   والحسن البصري  وأبو العالية  وغيرهم . 

 القول الثاني : أن الآية لا تعلق لها بما قبلها ، أن المعنى : إذا وقع منك   النسيان لشيء فاذكر الله ; لأن النسيان من الشيطان ، كما قال تعالى عن  فتى  موسى    : وما أنسانيه إلا الشيطان أن أذكره   [ 18 \ 63 ] ، وكقوله : استحوذ عليهم الشيطان فأنساهم ذكر الله   [ 58 \ 19 ] ، وقال تعالى : وإما ينسينك الشيطان فلا تقعد بعد الذكرى مع القوم الظالمين   [ 6 \ 68 ] ، وذكر الله تعالى يطرد الشيطان ، كما يدل لذلك قوله تعالى :   [ ص: 255 ] ومن يعش عن ذكر الرحمن نقيض له شيطانا فهو له قرين   [ 43 \ 36 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : قل أعوذ برب الناس ملك الناس إله الناس من شر الوسواس الخناس الآية   [ 114 \ 1 - 4 ] ; أي : الوسواس عند الغفلة عن ذكر الله ، الخناس : الذي   يخنس ويتأخر صاغرا عند ذكر الله ، فإذا ذهب الشيطان النسيان . وقال بعضهم :   واذكر ربك إذا نسيت   [ 18 \ 24 ] ، أي : صل الصلاة التي كنت ناسيا لها عند ذكرك لها ، كما قال تعالى : وأقم الصلاة لذكري   [ 20 \ 14 ] ، وقول من قال إذا نسيت ، أي : إذا غضبت - ظاهر السقوط . 
مسألة 

 اشتهر على ألسنة العلماء عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما أنه استنبط من هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الاستثناء يصح تأخيره عن المستثنى منه زمنا   طويلا ، قال بعضهم : إلى شهر ، وقال بعضهم : إلى سنة ، وقال بعضهم عنه :   له الاستثناء أبدا . ووجه أخذه ذلك من الآية : أن الله تعالى نهى نبيه أن   يقول : إنه سيفعل شيئا في المستقبل إلا من الاستثناء بإن شاء الله ، ثم  قال  : واذكر ربك إذا نسيت   ; أي : إن نسيت تستثني بإن شاء الله فاستثن إذا تذكرت من غير تقييد باتصال ولا قرب . 

 والتحقيق الذي لا شك فيه أن الاستثناء لا يصح إلا مقترنا بالمستثنى منه ، وأن الاستثناء المتأخر لا أثر له ولا تحل به اليمين ،   ولو كان الاستثناء المتأخر يصح لما علم في الدنيا أنه تقرر عقد ولا يمين   ولا غير ذلك ، لاحتمال طرو الاستثناء بعد ذلك ، وهذا في غاية البطلان كما   ترى . ويحكى عن المنصور  أنه بلغه أن  أبا حنيفة  رحمه الله يخالف مذهب  ابن عباس  المذكور ; فاستحضره لينكر عليه ذلك ، فقال الإمام أبو حنيفة للمنصور    : هذا يرجع عليك ! إنك تأخذ البيعة بالأيمان ، أفترضى أن يخرجوا من عندك فيستثنوا فيخرجوا عليك ! ؟ فاستحسن كلامه ورضي عنه . 
فائدة 

 قال  ابن العربي المالكي    : سمعت فتاة ببغداد  تقول لجارتها : لو كان مذهب  ابن عباس  صحيحا في الاستثناء ما قال الله تعالى لأيوب    : وخذ بيدك ضغثا فاضرب به ولا تحنث   [ 38 \ 44 ] ، بل يقول استثن بإن شاء الله انتهى منه بواسطة نقل صاحب نشر البنود في شرح ، وقوله في مراقي السعود : 

 [ ص: 256 ] 
**بشركة وبالتوطي قالا بعض وأوجب فيه الاتصالا     وفي البواقي دون ما اضطرار 
وأبطلن بالصمت للتذكار* *فإن قيل : فما الجواب الصحيح عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما فيما نسب إليه من القول بصحة الاستثناء المتأخر . 

 فالجواب أن مراد  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما أن الله عاتب نبيه على قوله إنه سيفعل كذا غدا ، ولم يقل إن شاء الله ، وبين له أن التعليق بمشيئة الله هو الذي ينبغي أن يفعل     ; لأنه تعالى لا يقع شيء إلا بمشيئته ، فإذا نسي التعليق بالمشيئة ثم   تذكر ولو بعد طول فإنه يقول إن شاء الله ، ليخرج بذلك من عهدة عدم التعليق   بالمشيئة ، ويكون قد فوض الأمر إلى من لا يقع إلا بمشيئته ، فنتيجة هذا   الاستثناء : هي الخروج من عهدة تركة الموجب للعتاب السابق ، لا أنه يحل   اليمين لأن تداركها قد فات بالانفصال ، هذا هو مراد  ابن عباس  كما جزم به  الطبري  وغيره ، وهذا لا محذور فيه ولا إشكال . 

 وأجاب بعض أهل العلم بجواب آخر وهو : أنه نوى الاستثناء بقلبه ونسي النطق   به بلسانه ، فأظهر بعد ذلك الاستثناء الذي نواه وقت اليمين ، هكذا قاله   بعضهم ، والأول هو الظاهر ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (232)
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
صـ 257 إلى صـ 262

قوله تعالى : له غيب السماوات والأرض   . 

 بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه هو المختص بعلم الغيب في السماوات والأرض ، وذكر هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله : قل لا يعلم من في السماوات والأرض الغيب إلا الله وما يشعرون أيان يبعثون   [ 27 \ 65 ] ، وقوله تعالى : عالم الغيب والشهادة الكبير المتعال   [ 13 \ 9 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ما كان الله ليذر المؤمنين على ما أنتم عليه حتى يميز الخبيث من الطيب وما كان الله ليطلعكم على الغيب الآية [ 3 \ 179 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ولله غيب السماوات والأرض وإليه يرجع الأمر كله الآية [ 11 \ 123 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : وعنده   مفاتح الغيب لا يعلمها إلا هو ويعلم ما في البر والبحر وما تسقط من ورقة   إلا يعلمها ولا حبة في ظلمات الأرض ولا رطب ولا يابس إلا في كتاب مبين   [ 6 \ 59 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : وما يعزب عن ربك من مثقال ذرة في الأرض ولا في السماء ولا أصغر من ذلك ولا أكبر إلا في كتاب مبين   [ 10 \ 61 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : عالم الغيب لا يعزب عنه مثقال ذرة في السماوات ولا في الأرض ولا أصغر من ذلك ولا أكبر إلا في كتاب مبين   [ 34 \ 3 ] ، وقولـه   [ ص: 257 ] تعالى : إن الله لا يخفى عليه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء ، وبين في مواضع أخر : أنه يطلع من شاء من خلقه على ما شاء من وحيه ، كقوله تعالى : عالم الغيب فلا يظهر على غيبه أحدا إلا من ارتضى من رسول الآية [ 72 \ 26 - 27 ] ، وقد أشار إلى ذلك بقوله : وما كان الله ليطلعكم على الغيب ولكن الله يجتبي من رسله من يشاء   [ 3 \ 179 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
قوله تعالى : أبصر به وأسمع   . 

 أي : ما أبصره وما أسمعه جل وعلا ، وما ذكره في هذه الآية الكريمة من اتصافه جل وعلا بالسمع والبصر ذكره أيضا في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير   [ 42 \ 11 ] ، وقولـه : قد سمع الله قول التي تجادلك في زوجها وتشتكي إلى الله والله يسمع تحاوركما إن الله سميع بصير   [ 58 \ 1 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : الله يصطفي من الملائكة رسلا ومن الناس إن الله سميع بصير   [ 22 \ 75 ] ، والآيات بذلك كثيرة جدا . 

 قوله تعالى   : ما لهم من دونه من ولي   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن أصحاب الكهف ليس لهم ولي من دونه   جل وعلا ، بل هو وليهم جل وعلا ، وهذا المعنى مذكور في آيات أخر ، كقوله   تعالى : الله ولي الذين آمنوا يخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور   [ 2 \ 257 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : ألا إن أولياء الله لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون   [ 10 \ 62 ] ، فبين أنه ولي المؤمنين ، وأن المؤمنين أولياؤه ، والولي : هو من انعقد بينك وبينه سبب يواليك وتواليه به ، فالإيمان سبب يوالي به المؤمنين ربهم بالطاعة ، ويواليهم به الثواب والنصر والإعانة . 

 وبين في مواضع أخر : أن المؤمنين بعضهم أولياء بعض ، كقوله : إنما وليكم الله ورسوله والذين آمنوا   [ 5 \ 55 ] ، وقولـه : والمؤمنون والمؤمنات بعضهم أولياء بعض الآية [ 9 \ 671 ] ، وبين في مواضع أخر : أن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم ، وهو قوله تعالى : النبي أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم وأزواجه أمهاتهم   [ 23 \ 6 ] . 

 وبين في موضع آخر أنه تعالى مولى المؤمنين دون الكافرين ، وهو قوله تعالى : ذلك بأن الله مولى الذين آمنوا وأن الكافرين لا مولى لهم   [ 47 \ 11 ] ، وهذه الولاية المختصة بالمؤمنين هي ولاية الثواب والنصر والتوفيق والإعانة ، فلا تنافي أنه مولى   [ ص: 258 ] الكافرين ولاية ملك وقهر ونفوذ ومشيئة ، كقوله : وردوا إلى الله مولاهم الحق وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون   [ 10 \ 30 ] ، وقال بعض العلماء : الضمير في قوله : ما لهم من دونه من ولي راجع لأهل السماوات والأرض المفهومين من قوله تعالى : له غيب السماوات والأرض ، وقيل : الضمير في قوله : " ما لهم " راجع لمعاصري النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الكفار ، ذكره القرطبي  ،   وعلى كل حال فقد دلت الآيات المتقدمة أن ولاية الجميع لخالقهم جل وعلا ،   وأن منها ولاية ثواب وتوفيق وإعانة ، وولاية ملك وقهر ونفوذ ومشيئة ،   والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : ولا يشرك في حكمه أحدا   . 

 قرأ هذا الحرف عامة السبعة ما عدا ابن عامر      " ولا يشرك " بالياء المثناة التحتية ، وضم الكاف على الخبر ، ولا نافية   والمعنى : ولا يشرك الله جل وعلا أحدا في حكمه ، بل الحكم له وحده جل  وعلا  لا حكم لغيره ألبتة ، فالحلال ما أحله تعالى ، والحرام ما حرمه ،  والدين ما  شرعه ، والقضاء ما قضاه ، وقرأه ابن عامر  من   السبعة ; " ولا تشرك " بضم التاء المثناة الفوقية وسكون الكاف بصيغة  النهي  ، أي : لا تشرك يا نبي الله ، أو لا تشرك أيها المخاطب أحدا في حكم  الله  جل وعلا ، بل أخلص الحكم لله من شوائب شرك غيره في الحكم ، وحكمه جل  وعلا  المذكور في قوله : ولا يشرك في حكمه أحدا شامل لكل ما يقضيه جل وعلا ، ويدخل في ذلك التشريع دخولا أوليا . 

 وما تضمنته هذه الآية الكريمة من كون الحكم لله وحده لا شريك له فيه على كلتا القراءتين جاء مبينا في آيات أخر ، كقوله تعالى : إن الحكم إلا لله أمر ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه   [ 12 \ 40 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : إن الحكم إلا لله عليه توكلت الآية [ 12 \ 67 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : وما اختلفتم فيه من شيء فحكمه إلى الله   [ 42 \ 10 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : ذلكم بأنه إذا دعي الله وحده كفرتم وإن يشرك به تؤمنوا فالحكم لله العلي الكبير   [ 40 \ 12 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه له الحكم وإليه ترجعون   [ 28 \ 88 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : له الحمد في الأولى والآخرة وله الحكم وإليه ترجعون   [ 28 \ 70 ] ، وقولـه : أفحكم الجاهلية يبغون ومن أحسن من الله حكما لقوم يوقنون   [ 5 \ 50 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : أفغير الله أبتغي حكما وهو الذي أنزل إليكم الكتاب مفصلا   [ 6 \ 114 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 [ ص: 259 ] ويفهم من هذه الآيات ، كقوله : ولا يشرك في حكمه أحدا   [ 18 \ 26 ] ، أن متبعي أحكام المشرعين غير ما شرعه الله أنهم مشركون بالله ، وهذا المفهوم جاء مبينا في آيات أخر ، كقوله فيمن اتبع تشريع الشيطان في إباحة الميتة بدعوى أنها ذبيحة الله : ولا تأكلوا مما لم يذكر اسم الله عليه وإنه لفسق وإن الشياطين ليوحون إلى أوليائهم ليجادلوكم وإن أطعتموهم إنكم لمشركون     [ 6 \ 121 ] ، فصرح بأنهم مشركون بطاعتهم ، وهذا الإشراك في الطاعة ،   واتباع التشريع المخالف لما شرعه الله تعالى هو المراد بعبادة الشيطان في   قوله تعالى : ألم أعهد إليكم يابني آدم أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم   [ 36 \ 60 ، 61 ] ، وقولـه تعالى عن نبيه إبراهيم    : ياأبت لا تعبد الشيطان إن الشيطان كان للرحمن عصيا   [ 19 \ 44 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : إن يدعون من دونه إلا إناثا وإن يدعون إلا شيطانا مريدا     [ 4 \ 117 ] ، أي : ما يعبدون إلا شيطانا ، أي : وذلك باتباع تشريعه ،   ولذا سمى الله تعالى الذين يطاعون فيما زينوا من المعاصي شركاء ، في قوله   تعالى : وكذلك زين لكثير من المشركين قتل أولادهم شركاؤهم الآية [ 6 \ 137 ] ، وقد بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا  لعدي بن حاتم  رضي الله عنه لما سأله عن قوله تعالى : اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أربابا من دون الله     [ 9 \ 31 ] ، فبين له أنهم أحلوا لهم ما حرم الله ، وحرموا عليهم ما أحل   الله فاتبعوهم في ذلك ، وأن ذلك هو اتخاذهم إياهم أربابا . 

 ومن أصرح الأدلة في هذا : أن الله جل وعلا في " سورة النساء " بين أن من   يريدون أن يتحاكموا إلى غير ما شرعه الله يتعجب من زعمهم أنهم مؤمنون ، وما   ذلك إلا لأن دعواهم الإيمان مع إرادة التحاكم إلى الطاغوت بالغة من الكذب   ما يحصل منه العجب ; وذلك في قوله تعالى : ألم  تر  إلى الذين يزعمون أنهم آمنوا بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك يريدون أن   يتحاكموا إلى الطاغوت وقد أمروا أن يكفروا به ويريد الشيطان أن يضلهم   ضلالا بعيدا   [ 4 \ 60 ] . 

 وبهذه النصوص السماوية التي ذكرنا يظهر غاية الظهور : أن الذين يتبعون   القوانين الوضعية التي شرعها الشيطان على ألسنة أوليائه مخالفة لما شرعه   الله جل وعلا على ألسنة رسله صلى الله عليهم وسلم ، أنه لا يشك في كفرهم   وشركهم إلا من طمس الله بصيرته ، وأعماه عن نور الوحي مثلهم . 
[ ص: 260 ] تنبيه 

 اعلم ، أنه يجب التفصيل بين النظام الوضعي الذي يقتضي تحكيمه الكفر بخالق السماوات والأرض ، وبين النظام الذي لا يقتضي ذلك   . 

 وإيضاح ذلك أن النظام قسمان : إداري ، وشرعي ، أما الإداري : الذي يراد به   ضبط الأمور وإتقانها على وجه غير مخالف للشرع ، فهذا لا مانع منه ، ولا   مخالف فيه من الصحابة ، فمن بعدهم ، وقد عمل عمر  رضي   الله عنه من ذلك أشياء كثيرة ما كانت في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،   ككتبه أسماء الجند في ديوان لأجل الضبط ، ومعرفة من غاب ومن حضر كما قدمنا   إيضاح المقصود منه في سورة " بني إسرائيل " في الكلام على العاقلة التي   تحمل دية الخطأ ، مع أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يفعل ذلك ، ولم يعلم   بتخلف  كعب بن مالك  عن غزوة تبوك  إلا بعد أن وصل تبوك  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكاشترائه - أعني عمر  رضي الله عنه - دار  صفوان بن أمية  وجعله إياها سجنا في مكة المكرمة  ، مع أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يتخذ سجنا هو ولا أبو بكر  ،   فمثل هذا من الأمور الإدارية التي تفعل لإتقان الأمور مما لا يخالف الشرع   لا بأس به ، كتنظيم شئون الموظفين ، وتنظيم إدارة الأعمال على وجه لا  يخالف  الشرع ، فهذا النوع من الأنظمة الوضعية لا بأس به ، ولا يخرج عن  قواعد  الشرع من مراعاة المصالح العامة . 

 وأما النظام الشرعي المخالف لتشريع خالق السماوات والأرض فتحكيمه كفر بخالق السماوات والأرض ،   كدعوى أن تفضيل الذكر على الأنثى في الميراث ليس بإنصاف ، وأنهما يلزم   استواؤهما في الميراث . وكدعوى أن تعدد الزوجات ظلم ، وأن الطلاق ظلم   للمرأة ، وأن الرجم والقطع ونحوهما أعمال وحشية لا يسوغ فعلها بالإنسان ،   ونحو ذلك . 

 فتحكيم هذا النوع من النظام في أنفس المجتمع وأموالهم وأعراضهم وأنسابهم   وعقولهم وأديانهم كفر بخالق السماوات والأرض ، وتمرد على نظام السماء الذي   وضعه من خلق الخلائق كلها وهو أعلم بمصالحها سبحانه وتعالى عن أن يكون معه   مشرع آخر علوا كبيرا أم لهم شركاء شرعوا لهم من الدين ما لم يأذن به الله   [ 42 \ 21 ] ، قل أرأيتم ما أنزل الله لكم من رزق فجعلتم منه حراما وحلالا قل آلله أذن لكم أم على الله تفترون   [ 10 \ 59 ] ، ولا تقولوا لما تصف ألسنتكم الكذب هذا حلال وهذا حرام لتفتروا على الله الكذب إن الذين يفترون على الله الكذب لا يفلحون   [ 16 \ 116 ] ، وقد قدمنا جملة وافية من هذا النوع في سورة " بني إسرائيل " في الكلام على قوله تعالى : إن هذا القرآن يهدي للتي هي أقوم الآية [ 17 \ 9 ] . 
[ ص: 261 ] قوله تعالى : واتل ما أوحي إليك من كتاب ربك   . 

 أمر الله جل وعلا نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن يتلو   هذا القرآن الذي أوحاه إليه ربه . والأمر في قوله " واتل " [ 18 \ 27 ] ،   شامل للتلاوة بمعنى القراءة ، والتلو : بمعنى الاتباع ، وما تضمنته هذه   الآية الكريمة من أمره تعالى نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بتلاوة القرآن العظيم   واتباعه جاء مبينا في آيات أخر ; كقوله تعالى في سورة " العنكبوت " : اتل ما أوحي إليك من الكتاب وأقم الصلاة الآية [ 29 \ 45 ] ، وكقوله تعالى في آخر سورة " النمل " : إنما أمرت أن أعبد رب هذه البلدة الذي حرمها وله كل شيء وأمرت أن أكون من المسلمين وأن أتلو القرآن الآية [ 27 \ 91 ، 92 ] ، ورتل القرآن ترتيلا   [ 73 \ 4 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الدالة على الأمر بتلاوته ، وكقوله تعالى على الأمر باتباعه : اتبع ما أوحي إليك من ربك لا إله إلا هو وأعرض عن المشركين   [ 6 \ 106 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : فاستمسك بالذي أوحي إليك إنك على صراط مستقيم   [ 43 \ 43 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : قل ما كنت بدعا من الرسل وما أدري ما يفعل بي ولا بكم إن أتبع إلا ما يوحى إلي وما أنا إلا نذير مبين   [ 46 \ 9 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : قل ما يكون لي أن أبدله من تلقاء نفسي إن أتبع إلا ما يوحى إلي إني أخاف إن عصيت ربي عذاب يوم عظيم   [ 10 \ 15 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الدالة على الأمر باتباع هذا القرآن العظيم . 

 وقد بين في مواضع أخر بعض النتائج التي تحصل بسبب تلاوة القرآن واتباعه ، كقوله تعالى : إن الذين يتلون كتاب الله وأقاموا الصلاة وأنفقوا مما رزقناهم سرا وعلانية يرجون تجارة لن تبور   [ 35 \ 29 ] ، وقوله تعالى : الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به ومن يكفر به فأولئك هم الخاسرون   [ 2 \ 121 ] ، والعبرة في هذه الآية بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب . 

قوله تعالى : لا مبدل لكلماته   . 

 بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه لا مبدل لكلماته ; أي : لأن أخبارها   صدق وأحكامها عدل ، فلا يقدر أحد أن يبدل صدقها كذبا ، ولا أن يبدل عدلها   جورا ، وهذا الذي ذكره هنا جاء مبينا في مواضع أخر ، كقوله تعالى : وتمت كلمة ربك صدقا وعدلا لا مبدل لكلماته وهو السميع العليم   [ 6 \ 115 ] ، فقوله : " صدقا " يعني في الإخبار ، وقوله " عدلا " أي : في الأحكام . وكقوله :   [ ص: 262 ] ولقد كذبت رسل من قبلك فصبروا على ما كذبوا وأوذوا حتى أتاهم نصرنا ولا مبدل لكلمات الله ولقد جاءك من نبإ المرسلين   [ 6 \ 34 ] . 

 وقد بين تعالى في مواضع أخر ، أنه هو يبدل ما شاء من الآيات مكان ما شاء منها ، كقوله تعالى : وإذا بدلنا آية مكان آية والله أعلم بما ينزل الآية [ 16 \ 101 ] ، وقولـه : ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأت بخير منها أو مثلها   [ 2 \ 106 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وإذا تتلى عليهم آياتنا بينات قال الذين لا يرجون لقاءنا ائت بقرآن غير هذا أو بدله قل ما يكون لي أن أبدله من تلقاء نفسي   [ 18 \ 27 ] . 

 قوله تعالى : ولن تجد من دونه ملتحدا   . 

 أصل الملتحد : مكان الالتحاد وهو الافتعال : من اللحد بمعنى الميل ، ومنه اللحد في القبر ; لأنه ميل في الحفر ، ومنه قوله تعالى : إن الذين يلحدون في آياتنا لا يخفون علينا   [ 41 \ 40 ] ، وقولـه : وذروا الذين يلحدون في أسمائه الآية   [ 7 \ 180 ] ، فمعنى اللحد والإلحاد في ذلك : الميل عن الحق ، والملحد   المائل عن دين الحق ، وقد تقرر في فن الصرف أن الفعل إن زاد ماضيه على   ثلاثة أحرف فمصدره الميمي واسم مكانه واسم زمانه كلها بصيغة اسم المفعول   كما هنا ، فالملتحد بصيغة اسم المفعول ، والمراد به مكان الالتحاد ، أي :   المكان الذي يميل فيه إلى ملجأ أو منجى ينجيه مما يريد الله أن يفعله به . 

 وهذا الذي ذكره هنا من أن نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يجد من دونه ملتحدا ;   أي : مكانا يميل إليه ويلجأ إليه إن لم يبلغ رسالة ربه ويطعه ، جاء مبينا   في مواضع أخر ; كقوله : قل إني لا أملك لكم ضرا ولا رشدا قل إني لن يجيرني من الله أحد ولن أجد من دونه ملتحدا إلا بلاغا من الله ورسالاته   [ 72 \ 21 - 22 ] ، وقولـه : ولو تقول علينا بعض الأقاويل لأخذنا منه باليمين ثم لقطعنا منه الوتين فما منكم من أحد عنه حاجزين الآية [ 69 \ 44 - 47 ] .
** 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (233)
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
صـ 263 إلى صـ 268*
*
 وكونه ليس له ملتحد ، أي : مكان يلجأ إليه تكرر نظيره في القرآن بعبارات   مختلفة ، كالمناص ، والمحيص ، والملجأ ، والموئل ، والمفر ، والوزر ، كقوله   : فنادوا ولات حين مناص   [ 38 \ 3 ] ، وقولـه : ولا يجدون عنها محيصا   [ 4 \ 121 ] ، وقولـه : فنقبوا في البلاد هل من محيص   [ 50 \ 36 ] ، وقولـه : ما لكم من ملجإ يومئذ وما لكم من نكير   [ 42 \ 47 ] ، وقولـه : بل لهم موعد لن يجدوا من دونه موئلا   [ 18 \ 58 ] ،   [ ص: 263 ] وقولـه : يقول الإنسان يومئذ أين المفر كلا لا وزر   [ 75 \ 10 - 11 ] ، فكل ذلك راجع في المعنى إلى شيء واحد ، وهو انتفاء مكان يلجئون إليه ويعتصمون به . 
قوله تعالى : واصبر نفسك مع الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي يريدون وجهه   . 

 أمر الله جل وعلا نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن يصبر   نفسه ، أي : يحبسها مع المؤمنين الذي يدعون ربهم أول النهار وآخره مخلصين   له ، لا يريدون بدعائهم إلا رضاه جل وعلا . 

 وقد نزلت هذه الآية الكريمة في فقراء المهاجرين كعمار  ، وصهيب  ، وبلال  ،  وابن مسعود  ونحوهم   ، لما أراد صناديد الكفار من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يطردهم عنه ،   ويجالسهم بدون حضور أولئك الفقراء المؤمنين ، وقد قدمنا في سورة " الأنعام "   أن الله كما أمره هنا بأن يصبر نفسه معهم أمره بألا يطردهم ، وأنه إذا   رآهم يسلم عليهم ، وذلك في قوله : ولا  تطرد الذين  يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي يريدون وجهه ما عليك من حسابهم من  شيء وما من  حسابك عليهم من شيء فتطردهم فتكون من الظالمين   - إلى قوله - وإذا جاءك الذين يؤمنون بآياتنا فقل سلام عليكم   [ 6 \ 52 - 54 ] ، وقد أشار إلى ذلك المعنى في قوله : عبس   وتولى أن جاءه الأعمى وما يدريك لعله يزكى أو يذكر فتنفعه الذكرى أما من   استغنى فأنت له تصدى وما عليك ألا يزكى وأما من جاءك يسعى وهو يخشى فأنت   عنه تلهى كلا   [ 80 \ 1 - 11 ] ، وقد قدمنا أن ما طلبه الكفار  من  نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم من طرده فقراء المؤمنين وضعفاءهم تكبرا عليهم   وازدراء بهم ، طلبه أيضا قوم نوح   من نوح  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام ، وأنه امتنع من طردهم أيضا ، كقوله تعالى عنهم : قالوا أنؤمن لك واتبعك الأرذلون   [ 26 \ 111 ] ، وقولـه عنهم أيضا : وما نراك اتبعك إلا الذين هم أراذلنا بادي الرأي   [ 11 \ 27 ] ، وقال عن نوح  في امتناعه من طردهم : وما أنا بطارد المؤمنين إن أنا إلا نذير مبين   [ 26 \ 114 ] ، وكقوله تعالى عنه : وما أنا بطارد الذين آمنوا إنهم ملاقو ربهم ولكني أراكم قوما تجهلون ويا قوم من ينصرني من الله إن طردتهم أفلا تذكرون   [ 11 \ 29 - 30 ] . 

 وقولـه : واصبر نفسك   [ 18 \ 28 ] ، فيه الدليل على أن مادة الصبر تتعدى بنفسها للمفعول ، ونظير ذلك من كلام العرب قول أبي ذؤيب  أو عنترة    : 


**فصبرت عارفة بذلك حرة ترسو إذا نفس الجبان تطلع* 
*والغداة : أول النهار ، والعشي : آخره . وقال بعض العلماء : 

 [ ص: 264 ] يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي ، أي : يصلون صلاة الصبح والعصر ، والتحقيق أن الآية تشمل أعم من مطلق الصلاة ، والله تعالى أعلم . 
قوله تعالى : ولا تعد عيناك عنهم تريد زينة الحياة الدنيا   . 

 نهى الله جل وعلا نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه الآية الكريمة أن تعدو   عيناه عن ضعفاء المؤمنين وفقرائهم ، طموحا إلى الأغنياء وما لديهم من زينة   الحياة الدنيا ، ومعنى ولا تعد عيناك    [ 18 \  28 ] ، أي : لا تتجاوزهم عيناك وتنبو عن رثاثة زيهم ، محتقرا لهم  طامحا  إلى أهل الغنى والجاه والشرف بدلا منهم ، وعدا يعدو : تتعدى بنفسها  إلى  المفعول وتلزم ، والجملة في قوله : تريد زينة الحياة الدنيا في محل حال والرابط الضمير ، على حد قوله في الخلاصة : 


**وذات بدء بمضارع ثبت حوت ضميرا ومن الواو خلت* *وصاحب   الحال المذكورة هو الضمير المضاف إليه في قوله : " عيناك " ، وإنما ساغ   ذلك لأن المضاف هنا جزء من المضاف إليه ، على حد قوله في الخلاصة : 

 ولا تجز حالا من المضاف له إلا إذا اقتضى المضاف عمله أو كان جزء ما له   أضيفا أو مثل جزئه فلا تحيفا وما نهى الله عنه نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم في   هذه الآية الكريمة من طموح العين إلى زينة الحياة الدنيا ، مع الاتصاف بما   يرضيه جل وعلا من الثبات على الحق ، كمجالسة فقراء المؤمنين ، أشار له  أيضا  في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : فاصبر  على ما يقولون  وسبح بحمد ربك قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل غروبها ومن آناء الليل  فسبح وأطراف  النهار لعلك ترضى ولا تمدن عينيك إلى ما متعنا به أزواجا منهم  زهرة الحياة  الدنيا   [ 20 \ 130 - 131 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : ولقد آتيناك سبعا من المثاني والقرآن العظيم لا تمدن عينيك إلى ما متعنا به أزواجا منهم الآية [ 15 \ 87 ] . 
قوله تعالى : ولا تطع من أغفلنا قلبه عن ذكرنا واتبع هواه وكان أمره فرطا   . 

 نهى الله جل وعلا نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه الآية الكريمة عن طاعة   من أغفل الله قلبه عن ذكره واتبع هواه ، وكان أمره فرطا ، وقد كرر في   القرآن نهي نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم عن اتباع مثل هذا الغافل عن ذكر الله   المتبع هواه ، كقوله تعالى : فاصبر لحكم ربك ولا تطع منهم آثما أو كفورا   [ 76 \ 24 ] ، وقولـه : ولا تطع الكافرين والمنافقين ودع أذاهم الآية [ 33 \ 48 ] ،   [ ص: 265 ] وقولـه تعالى : ودوا لو تدهن فيدهنون ولا تطع كل حلاف مهين هماز مشاء بنميم مناع للخير معتد أثيم عتل بعد ذلك زنيم   [ 68 \ 8 - 12 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقد أمره في موضع آخر بالإعراض عن المتولين عن ذكر الله ، والذين لا   يريدون غير الحياة الدنيا ، وبين له أن ذلك هو مبلغهم من العلم ; وذلك في   قوله تعالى : فأعرض عن من تولى عن ذكرنا ولم يرد إلا الحياة الدنيا ذلك مبلغهم من العلم   . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : من أغفلنا قلبه     [ 18 \ 28 ] ، يدل على أن ما يعرض للعبد من غفلة ومعصية ، إنما هو  بمشيئة  الله تعالى ، إذ لا يقع شيء البتة كائنا ما كان إلا بمشيئته  الكونية  القدرية ، جل وعلا ، وما تشاءون إلا أن يشاء الله الآية [ 76 \ 30 ] ، ولو شاء الله ما أشركوا   [ 6 \ 107 ] ، ولو شئنا لآتينا كل نفس هداها   [ 32 \ 13 ] ، ولو شاء الله لجمعهم على الهدى   [ 6 \ 35 ] ، ختم الله على قلوبهم الآية [ 2 \ 7 ] ، وجعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقرا   [ 17 \ 46 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الدالة على أن كل شيء من خير وشر ، لا يقع إلا بمشيئة خالق السماوات والأرض . فما يزعمه المعتزلة  ، ويحاول  الزمخشري  في   تفسيره دائما تأويل آيات القرآن على نحو ما يطابقه من استقلال قدرة العبد   وإرادته فأفعاله دون مشيئة الله ، لا يخفى بطلانه كما تدل عليه الآيات   المذكورة آنفا ، وأمثالها في القرآن كثيرة . 

 ومعنى اتباعه هواه : أنه يتبع ما تميل إليه نفسه الأمارة بالسوء وتهواه من الشر ، كالكفر والمعاصي . 

 وقولـه : وكان أمره فرطا ، قيل : هو من التفريط الذي هو التقصير ، وتقديم العجز بترك الإيمان ، وعلى هذا فمعنى وكان أمره فرطا ،   أي : كانت أعماله سفها وضياعا وتفريطا ، وقيل : من الإفراط الذي هو  مجاوزة  الحد ، كقول الكفار المحتقرين لفقراء المؤمنين : نحن أشراف مضر  وساداتها   ! إن اتبعناك اتبعك جميع الناس ، وهذا من التكبر والإفراط في القول ،  وقيل  " فرطا " أي : قدما في الشر . من قولهم : فرط منه أمر ، أي : سبق .  وأظهر  الأقوال في معنى الآية الكريمة عندي بحسب اللغة العربية التي نزل  بها  القرآن أن معنى قوله " فرطا " : أي : متقدما للحق والصواب ، نابذا له  وراء    [ ص: 266 ] ظهره . من قولهم : فرس فرط ، أي : متقدم للخيل ، ومنه قول لبيد  في معلقته : 


**ولقد حميت الخيل تحمل شكتي فرط وشاحي إذ غدوت لجامها* *وإلى ما ذكرنا في معنى الآية ترجع أقوال المفسرين كلها ، كقول قتادة  ومجاهد    " فرطا " أي : ضياعا . وكقول  مقاتل بن حيان    " فرطا " أي : سرفا ، كقول الفراء " فرطا " أي : متروكا . وكقول الأخفش    " فرطا " أي : مجاوزا للحد ، إلى غير ذلك من الأقوال .
قوله تعالى : وقل الحق من ربكم   . 

 أمر الله جل وعلا نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه الآية الكريمة أن يقول   للناس : الحق من ربكم ، وفي إعرابه وجهان ، أحدهما : أن " الحق " مبتدأ ،   والجار والمجرور خبره ، أي : الحق الذي جئتكم به في هذا القرآن العظيم ،   المتضمن لدين الإسلام كائن مبدؤه من ربكم جل وعلا ، فليس من وحي الشيطان ،   ولا من افتراء الكهنة ، ولا من أساطير الأولين ، ولا غير ذلك . بل هو من   خالقكم جل وعلا ، الذي تلزمكم طاعته وتوحيده ، ولا يأتي من لدنه إلا الحق   الشامل للصدق في الأخبار ، والعدل في الأحكام ، فلا حق إلا منه جل وعلا . 

 الوجه الثاني : أنه خبر مبتدأ محذوف ، أي : هذا الذي جئتكم به الحق . 

 وهذا الذي ذكره تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة ذكره أيضا في مواضع أخر ، كقوله في سورة " البقرة " : الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين   [ 2 \ 147 ] ، وقولـه في " آل عمران " : الحق من ربك فلا تكن من الممترين   [ 3 \ 60 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . قوله تعالى : فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر ،   ظاهر هذه الآية الكريمة بحسب الوضع اللغوي التخيير بين الكفر والإيمان   ولكن المراد من الآية الكريمة ليس هو التخيير ، وإنما المراد بها التهديد   والتخويف . والتهديد بمثل هذه الصيغة التي ظاهرها التخيير أسلوب من أساليب   اللغة العربية ، والدليل من القرآن العظيم على أن المراد في الآية التهديد   والتخويف أنه أتبع ذلك بقوله : إنا أعتدنا للظالمين نارا أحاط بهم سرادقها وإن يستغيثوا يغاثوا بماء كالمهل يشوي الوجوه بئس الشراب وساءت مرتفقا ،   وهذا أصرح دليل على أن المراد التهديد والتخويف ، إذ لو كان التخيير على   بابه لما توعد فاعل أحد الطرفين المخير بينهما بهذا العذاب الأليم ، وهذا   واضح كما ترى . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة أعتدنا [ 18 \ 29 ] ، أصله من الاعتاد ، والتاء فيه   [ ص:  267 ] أصلية  وليست مبدلة من دال على الأصح ; ومنه العتاد بمعنى العدة  للشيء ، ومعنى "  أعتدنا " : أرصدنا وأعددنا ، والمراد بالظالمين هنا :  الكفار ; بدليل قوله  قبله ومن شاء فليكفر ، وقد قدمنا كثرة إطلاق الظلم على الكفر في القرآن . كقوله : إن الشرك لظلم عظيم   [ 31 \ 13 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : والكافرون هم الظالمون   [ 2 \ 254 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : ولا تدع من دون الله ما لا ينفعك ولا يضرك فإن فعلت فإنك إذا من الظالمين   [ 10 \ 106 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقد قدمنا أن الظلم في لغة العرب   : وضع الشيء في غير محله ، ومن أعظم ذلك وضع العبادة في مخلوق ، وقد جاء في القرآن إطلاق الظلم على النقص في قوله : ولم تظلم منه شيئا     [ 18 \ 33 ] ، وأصل معنى مادة الظلم هو ما ذكرنا من وضع الشيء في غير   موضعه ، ولأجل ذلك قيل الذي يضرب اللبن قبل أن يروب : ظالم لوضعه ضرب لبنه   في غير موضعه ; لأن ضربه قبل أن يروب يضيع زبده ، ومن هذا المعنى قول   الشاعر : 


**وقائلة ظلمت لكم سقائي وهل يخفى على العكد الظليم* *فقوله " ظلمت لكم سقائي " ، أي : ضربته لكم قبل أن يروب ، ومنه قول الآخر في سقاء له ظلمه بنحو ذلك : 


**وصاحب صدق لم تربني شكاته     ظلمت وفي ظلمي له عامدا أجر 
**وفي لغز الحريري  في   مقاماته في الذي يضرب لبنه قبل أن يروب ، قال : أيجوز أن يكون الحاكم   ظالما ؟ قال : نعم ، إذا كان عالما . ومن ذلك أيضا قولهم للأرض التي حفر   فيها وليست محل حفر في السابق : أرض مظلومة ، ومنه قول نابغة ذبيان    : 


**إلا الأواري لأيا ما أبينها     والنؤي كالحوض بالمظلومة الجلد 
**وما   زعمه بعضهم من أن " المظلومة " في البيت هي التي ظلمها المطر بتخلفه عنها   وقت إبانه المعتاد غير صواب . والصواب : هو ما ذكرنا إن شاء الله تعالى ،   ولأجل ما ذكرنا قالوا للتراب المخرج من القبر عند حفره ظليم بمعنى مظلوم ;   لأنه حفر في غير محل الحفر المعتاد ، ومنه قول الشاعر يصف رجلا مات ودفن :  


**فأصبح في غبراء بعد إشاحة     على العيش مرود عليها ظليمها 
**وقولـه : أحاط بهم أي : أحدق بهم من كل جانب ، وقولـه : سرادقها   [ 18 \ 29 ] ، أصل السرادق واحد السرادقات التي تمد فوق صحن الدار ، وكل بيت من   [ ص: 268 ] كرسف فهو سرادق . والكرسف : القطن ، ومنه قول رؤبة  أو الكذاب الحرمازي : 


**يا حكم بن المنذر بن الجارود      سرادق المجد عليك ممدود 
**وبيت مسردق : أي مجعول له سرادق ، ومنه قول سلامة بن جندل  يذكر أبريويز  وقتله للنعمان بن المنذر  تحت أرجل الفيلة : 


**هو المدخل النعمان  بيتا سماؤه     صدور الفيول بعد بيت مسردق 
**هذا هو أصل معنى السرادق في اللغة . ويطلق أيضا في اللغة على الحجرة التي حول الفسطاط . 

 وأما المراد بالسرادق في الآية الكريمة ففيه للعلماء أقوال مرجعها إلى شيء   واحد ، وهو إحداق النار بهم من كل جانب ، فمن العلماء من يقول " سرادقها "   : أي : سورها ، قاله  ابن الأعرابي  وغيره . ومنهم من يقول " سرادقها " : سور من نار ، وهو مروي عن  ابن عباس    . ومنهم من يقول " سرادقها " : عنق يخرج من النار فيحيط بالكفار كالحظيرة ، قاله الكلبي    : ومنهم من يقول : هو دخان يحيط بهم . وهو المذكور في " المرسلات " في قوله تعالى : انطلقوا إلى ظل ذي ثلاث شعب لا ظليل ولا يغني من اللهب   [ 77 \ 30 - 31 ] ، و " الواقعة " في قوله : وظل من يحموم لا بارد ولا كريم   [ 56 \ 43 - 44 ] . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (234)
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
صـ 269 إلى صـ 274*
*

*
*
**
 ومنهم من يقول : هو البحر المحيط بالدنيا . وروى  يعلى بن أمية  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " البحر هو جهنم ثم تلا " نارا أحاط بهم سرادقها   " ثم قال والله لا أدخلها أبدا ما دمت حيا ولا تصيبني منها قطرة " ذكره الماوردي    . وروى  ابن المبارك  من حديث  أبي سعيد الخدري  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لسرادق النار أربعة جدر كثف كل جدار مسيرة أربعين سنة   " وأخرجه  أبو عيسى الترمذي  وقال فيه : حديث حسن صحيح غريب . انتهى من القرطبي    . وهذا الحديث رواه أيضا  الإمام أحمد   وابن جرير  وأبو يعلى   وابن أبي حاتم   وابن حبان  ، وأبو الشيخ  ، والحاكم  وصححه ، وابن مردويه   وابن أبي الدنيا    . قاله صاحب الدر المنثور وتبعه الشوكاني    . وحديث  يعلى بن أمية  رواه أيضا  ابن جرير  في تفسيره . قال الشوكاني    : ورواه أحمد   والبخاري   وابن أبي حاتم  والحاكم  وصححه ، ورواه صاحب الدر المنثور عن  البخاري  في تاريخه ، وأحمد   وابن أبي الدنيا   وابن جرير  والحاكم  وصححه ، وابن مردويه  والبيهقي    . وعلى كل حال ، فمعنى الآية الكريمة : أن النار محيطة بهم من كل   [ ص: 269 ] جانب ، كما قال تعالى : لهم من جهنم مهاد ومن فوقهم غواش   [ 7 \ 41 ] ، وقال : لهم من فوقهم ظلل من النار ومن تحتهم ظلل   [ 39 \ 16 ] ، وقال : لو يعلم الذين كفروا حين لا يكفون عن وجوههم النار ولا عن ظهورهم ولا هم ينصرون   [ 21 \ 39 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : وإن يستغيثوا ، يعني إن يطلبوا الغوث مما هم فيه من الكرب يغاثوا ، يؤتوا بغوث هو ماء كالمهل . والمهل في اللغة   : يطلق على ما أذيب من جواهر الأرض ، كذائب الحديد والنحاس ، والرصاص ونحو ذلك . 

 ويطلق أيضا على دردي الزيت وهو عكره . والمراد بالمهل في الآية : ما أذيب   من جواهر الأرض . وقيل : دردي الزيت . وقيل : هو نوع من القطران . وقيل   السم . 

 فإن قيل : أي إغاثة في ماء كالمهل مع أنه من أشد العذاب ، وكيف قال الله تعالى : يغاثوا بماء كالمهل   [ 18 \ 29 ] . 

 فالجواب أن هذا من أساليب اللغة العربية التي نزل بها القرآن . ونظيره من كلام العرب قول بشر بن أبي حازم    : 


**غضبت تميم  أن تقتل عامر      يوم النسار فأعتبوا بالصيلم 
**فمعنى قوله " أعتبوا بالصيلم " : أي : أرضوا بالسيف . يعني ليس لهم منا إرضاء إلا بالسيف . وقول عمرو بن معدي كرب    : 


**وخيل قد دلفت لها بخيل     تحية بينهم ضرب وجيع 
**يعني   لا تحية لهم إلا الضرب الوجيع . وإذا كانوا لا يغاثون إلا بماء كالمهل  علم  من ذلك أنهم لا إغاثة لهم البتة . والياء في قوله " يستغيثوا " والألف  في  قوله " يغاثوا " كلتاهما مبدلة من واو ; لأن مادة الاستغاثة من الأجوف   الواوي العين ، ولكن العين أعلت للساكن الصحيح قبلها ، على حد قوله في   الخلاصة : 

 لساكن صح انقل التحريك من ذي لين آت عين فعل كأبن وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : يشوي الوجوه ،   أي : يحرقها حتى تسقط فروة الوجه ، أعاذنا الله والمسلمين منها وعن النبي   صلى الله عليه وسلم في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة أنه قال :   " كالمهل يشوي الوجوه   " ، هو كعكر الزيت فإذا قرب إليه سقطت فروة وجهه ، قال   [ ص: 270 ] ابن حجر  رحمه الله في ) الكافي الشاف ، في تخريج أحاديث الكشاف ( : أخرجه الترمذي  من طريق رشدين بن سعد ،  عن  عمرو بن الحارث  ، عن دراج  ، عن أبي الهيثم  ، عن أبي سعيد  ، واستغربه وقال : لا يعرف إلا من حديث رشدين بن سعد  ، وتعقب قوله بأن أحمد  وأبا يعلى  أخرجاه من طريق  ابن لهيعة  عن دراج  ، وبأن  ابن حبان  والحاكم  أخرجاه من طريق وهب  عن  عمرو بن الحارث    . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : بئس الشراب المخصوص بالذم فيه محذوف ، تقديره : بئس الشراب ذلك الماء الذي يغاثون به . والضمير الفاعل في قوله " ساءت " عائد إلى النار . 

 والمرتفق : مكان الارتفاق . وأصله أن يتكئ الإنسان معتمدا على مرفقه ،   وللعلماء في المراد بالمرتفق في الآية أقوال متقاربة في المعنى . قيل   مرتفقا . أي : منزلا ، وهو مروي عن  ابن عباس    . وقيل مقرا ، وهو مروي عن عطاء    . وقيل مجلسا وهو مروي عن العتبي    . وقال مجاهد    : مرتفقا أي : مجتمعا . فهو عنده مكان الارتفاق بمعنى مرافقة بعضهم لبعض في النار . 

 وحاصل معنى الأقوال أن النار بئس المستقر هي ، وبئس المقام هي . ويدل لهذا قوله تعالى : إنها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما   [ 25 \ 66 ] ، وكون أصل الارتفاق هو الاتكاء على المرفق ، معروف في كلام العرب ، ومنه قول أبي ذؤيب الهذلي    : 


**نام الخلي وبت الليل مرتفقا     كأن عيني فيها الصاب مذبوح 
**ويروى " وبت الليل مشتجرا " وعليه فلا شاهد في البيت ، ومنه قول أعشى باهلة    : 


**قد بت مرتفقا للنجم أرقبه     حيران ذا حذر لو ينفع الحذر 
**وقول الراجز : 


**قالت له وارتفقت ألا فتى     يسوق بالقوم غزالات الضحا 
**وهذا   الذي ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة من صفات هذا الشراب ، الذي يسقى   به أهل النار ، جاء نحوه في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله تعالى : لهم شراب من حميم وعذاب أليم بما كانوا يكفرون   [ 6 \ 70 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : وسقوا ماء حميما فقطع أمعاءهم   [ 47 \ 15 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : تسقى من عين آنية   [ 88 \ 5 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : يطوفون بينها وبين حميم آن   [ 55 \ 44 ] ، والحميم الآني : من الماء المتناهي في الحرارة . 

 [ ص: 271 ] وقولـه تعالى : ويسقى من ماء صديد يتجرعه ولا يكاد يسيغه الآية [ 14 \ 16 - 17 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : ثم إن لهم عليها لشوبا من حميم   [ 37 \ 67 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : فشاربون عليه من الحميم فشاربون شرب الهيم   [ 56 \ 54 ، 55 ] . 

 وقولـه تعالى : لا يذوقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا إلا حميما وغساقا الآية [ 78 \ 24 - 25 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : هذا فليذوقوه حميم وغساق وآخر من شكله أزواج   [ 38 \ 57 - 58 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وقد قدمنا طرقا من هذا في سورة " يونس " . 
قوله تعالى : إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات إنا لا نضيع أجر من أحسن عملا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن من عمل صالحا وأحسن في عمله أنه جل   وعلا لا يضيع أجره ، أي : جزاء عمله : بل يجازى بعمله الحسن الجزاء  الأوفى  . 

 وبين هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة جدا ، كقوله تعالى : فاستجاب لهم ربهم أني لا أضيع عمل عامل منكم من ذكر أو أنثى   [ 3 \ 195 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : يستبشرون بنعمة من الله وفضل وأن الله لا يضيع أجر المؤمنين   [ 3 \ 171 ] ، وقولـه : هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان   [ 55 \ 60 ] ، والآيات الدالة على هذا المعنى كثيرة جدا . وفي هذا المعنى سؤالان معروفان عند العلماء : 

 الأول : أن يقال أين خبر " إن " في قوله تعالى إن الذين آمنوا   [ 8 \ 30 ] ؟ فإذا قيل : خبرها جملة إنا لا نضيع أجر من أحسن عملا   [ 18 \ 30 ] توجه السؤال . 

 الثاني : وهو أن يقال : أين رابط الجملة الخبرية بالمبتدأ الذي هو اسم " إن " ؟ . 

 اعلم أن خبر " إن " في قوله : إن الذين آمنوا ، قيل : هو جملة أولئك لهم جنات عدن ، وعليه فقوله : إنا لا نضيع أجر من أحسن عملا جملة   اعتراضية . وعلى هذا فالرابط موجود ولا إشكال فيه . وقيل : " إن "  الثانية  واسمها وخبرها ، كل ذلك خبر " إن " الأولى . ونظير الآية من  القرآن في  الإخبار عن " إن " بـ " إن " وخبرها واسمها قوله تعالى في سورة "  الحج " : إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والصابئين والنصارى والمجوس والذين أشركوا إن الله يفصل بينهم يوم القيامة الآية [ 22 \ 17 ] ، وقول الشاعر : 


**إن الخليفة إن الله ألبسه سربال ملك به ترجى الخواتيم* *على أظهر الوجهين في خبر " إن " الأولى في البيت ، وعلى هذا فالجواب عن السؤال   [ ص: 272 ] الثاني من وجهين : 

 الأول : أن الضمير الرابط محذوف ، تقديره : لا نضيع أجر من أحسن منهم عملا   ; كقولهم : السمن منوان بدرهم ، أي : منوان منه بدرهم ، كما تقدم في قوله   تعالى : والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجا يتربصن بأنفسهن الآية [ 2 \ 234 ] ، أي : يتربصن بعدهم . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن من أحسن عملا ،  هم الذين  آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات ، وإذا كان الذين آمنوا ، ومن أحسن عملا  ينظمها  معنى واحد قام ذلك مقام الربط بالضمير ، وهذا هو مذهب الأخفش  ، وهو الصواب ; لأن الربط حاصل بالاتحاد في المعنى . 
قوله تعالى : أولئك لهم جنات عدن تجري من تحتهم الأنهار 

 إلى قوله : وحسنت مرتفقا ،  بين جل وعلا في هذه  الآية الكريمة أجر من أحسن عملا ، فذكر أنه جنات عدن  تجري من تحتهم فيها  الأنهار ، ويحلون فيها أساور الذهب ، ويلبسون فيها  الثياب الخضر من السندس  والإستبرق ، في حال كونهم متكئين فيها على الأرائك  وهي السرر في الحجال ،  والحجال : جمع حجلة وهو بيت يزين للعروس بجميع أنواع  الزينة ، ثم أثنى  على ثوابهم بقوله : نعم الثواب وحسنت مرتفقا    [  18 \ 31 ] ، وهذا الذي بينه هنا من صفات جزاء المحسنين الذين آمنوا   وعملوا الصالحات جاء مبينا في مواضع كثيرة جدا من كتاب الله تعالى ; كقوله   تعالى في سورة " الإنسان " : إن الأبرار يشربون من كأس كان مزاجها كافورا إلى قوله : وكان سعيكم مشكورا   [ 76 \ 5 - 22 ] ، وكقوله في سورة " الواقعة " ، والسابقون السابقون أولئك المقربون في جنات النعيم   [ 56 \ 10 - 12 ] إلى قوله : لأصحاب اليمين   [ الآية 38 ] ، وأمثال ذلك كثيرة في القرآن : 

 وقد بين في سورة " السجدة " أن ما أخفاه الله لهم من قرة أعين لا يعلمه إلا هو جل وعلا ، وذلك في قوله : فلا تعلم نفس ما أخفي لهم من قرة أعين الآية [ 32 \ 17 ] . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة . جنات عدن أي : إقامة لا رحيل بعدها ولا تحول . كما قال تعالى : لا يبغون عنها حولا     [ 18 \ 108 ] أصله من عدن بالمكان : إذا أقام به ، وقد تقدم في سورة "   النحل " معنى السندس والإستبرق بما أغنى عن إعادته هنا ، والأساور : جمع   سوار ، وقال بعضهم : جمع أسورة ، والثواب : الجزاء مطلقا على   [ ص: 273 ] التحقيق . ومنه قول الشاعر : 


**لكل أخي مدح ثواب علمته وليس لمدح الباهلي ثواب* 
*وقول من قال : إن الثواب في اللغة يختص بجزاء الخير بالخير غير صواب ، بل يطلق الثواب أيضا على جزاء الشر بالشر ، ومنه قوله تعالى : هل ثوب الكفار ما كانوا يفعلون   [ 83 \ 36 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : قل هل أنبئكم بشر من ذلك مثوبة عند الله من لعنه الله وغضب عليه الآية [ 5 \ 60 ] . 

 وقولـه : وحسنت مرتفقا ،  الضمير في قوله "  حسنت " راجع إلى " جنات عدن " . والمرتفق قد قدمنا أقوال  العلماء فيه .  وقوله هنا في الجنة " وحسنت مرتفقا " يبين معناه قوله تعالى  : أولئك يجزون الغرفة بما صبروا ويلقون فيها تحية وسلاما خالدين فيها حسنت مستقرا ومقاما   [ 25 \ 75 - 76 ] . 
قوله تعالى : ودخل جنته وهو ظالم لنفسه قال ما أظن أن تبيد هذه أبدا وما أظن الساعة قائمة ولئن رددت إلى ربي لأجدن خيرا منها منقلبا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة عن هذا الرجل الكافر الظالم لنفسه ،   الذي ضربه مثلا مع الرجل المؤمن في هذه الآيات لرؤساء الكفار ، الذين   افتخروا بالمال والجاه على ضعفاء المسلمين الفقراء كما تقدم أنه دخل جنته   في حال كونه ظالما لنفسه ، وقال : إنه ما يظن أن تهلك جنته ولا تفنى : لما   رأى من حسنها ونضارتها ؟ وقال : إنه لا يظن الساعة قائمة ، وإنه إن قدر  أنه  يبعث ويرد إلى ربه ليجدن عنده خيرا من الجنة التي أعطاه في الدنيا . 

 وما تضمنته هذه الآية الكريمة : من جهل الكفار واغترارهم بمتاع الحياة الدنيا ،   وظنهم أن الآخرة كالدنيا ينعم عليهم فيها أيضا بالمال والولد ، كما أنعم   عليهم في الدنيا جاء مبينا في آيات أخر ، كقوله في " فصلت " : ولئن أذقناه رحمة منا من بعد ضراء مسته ليقولن هذا لي وما أظن الساعة قائمة ولئن رجعت إلى ربي إن لي عنده للحسنى   [ 41 \ 50 ] ، وقولـه في " مريم " : أفرأيت الذي كفر بآياتنا وقال لأوتين مالا وولدا   [ 19 \ 77 ] ، وقولـه في " سبأ " : وقالوا نحن أكثر أموالا وأولادا وما نحن بمعذبين   [ 34 \ 35 ] ، وقولـه في هذه السورة الكريمة : فقال لصاحبه وهو يحاوره أنا أكثر منك مالا وأعز نفرا   [ 18 \ 34 ] . 

 وبين جل وعلا كذبهم واغترارهم فيما ادعوه : من أنهم يجدون نعمة الله في الآخرة   [ ص: 274 ] كما أنعم عليهم بها في الدنيا في مواضع كثيرة ، كقوله : أيحسبون أنما نمدهم به من مال وبنين نسارع لهم في الخيرات بل لا يشعرون   [ 23 \ 55 - 56 ] ، وقولـه : سنستدرجهم من حيث لا يعلمون وأملي لهم إن كيدي متين   [ 68 \ 44 - 45 ] ، وقولـه : ولا يحسبن الذين كفروا أنما نملي لهم خير لأنفسهم إنما نملي لهم ليزدادوا إثما ولهم عذاب مهين   [ 3 \ 178 ] ، وقولـه : وما أموالكم ولا أولادكم بالتي تقربكم عندنا زلفى الآية [ 34 \ 37 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : ما أغنى عنه ماله وما كسب   [ 111 \ 2 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقولـه : منقلبا ، أي : مرجعا وعاقبة ، وانتصابه على التمييز ، وقولـه : لأجدن خيرا منها ، قرأه ابن عامر  ونافع  وابن كثير      " منهما " بصيغة تثنية الضمير ، وقرأه الباقون " منها " بصيغة إفراد هاء   الغائبة ، فالضمير على قراءة تثنيته راجع إلى الجنتين في قوله : جعلنا لأحدهما جنتين   [ 18 \ 32 ] ، وقولـه : كلتا الجنتين ، وعلى قراءة الإفراد راجع إلى الجنة في قوله : ودخل جنته   . . الآية [ 18 \ 35 ] . 

 فإن قيل : ما وجه إفراد الجنة مع أنهما جنتان ؟ فالجواب : أنه قال ما ذكره الله عنه حين دخل إحداهما ، إذ لا يمكن دخوله فيهما معا في وقت واحد ، وما أجاب به  الزمخشري  عن هذا السؤال ظاهر السقوط ، كما نبه عليه أبو حيان  في البحر .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (235)
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
صـ 275 إلى صـ 280**


**
قوله تعالى : قال له صاحبه وهو يحاوره أكفرت بالذي خلقك من تراب ثم من نطفة ثم سواك رجلا لكنا هو الله ربي ولا أشرك بربي أحدا   . 

 بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن ذلك الرجل المؤمن المضروب مثلا   للمؤمنين ، الذين تكبر عليهم أولو المال والجاه من الكفار ، قال لصاحبه   الآخر الكافر المضروب مثلا لذوي المال والجاه من الكفار ، منكرا عليه كفره :   أكفرت بالذي خلقك من تراب ، ثم من نطفة ، ثم سواك رجلا ؟ لأن خلقه إياه  من  تراب ثم من نطفة ، ثم تسويته إياه رجلا ، كل ذلك يقتضي إيمانه بخالقه  الذي  أبرزه من العدم إلى الوجود ، وجعله بشرا سويا ، ويجعله يستبعد منه كل   البعد الكفر بخالقه الذي أبرزه من العدم إلى الوجود ، وهذا المعنى المبين   هنا بينه في مواضع أخر ، كقوله تعالى : كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون   [ 2 \ 28 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : وما لي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون   [ 36 \ 22 ] ، وقولـه تعالى :   [ ص: 275 ] قال أفرأيتم ما كنتم تعبدون أنتم وآباؤكم الأقدمون فإنهم عدو لي إلا رب العالمين الذي خلقني فهو يهدين والذي هو يطعمني ويسقين وإذا مرضت فهو يشفين والذي يميتني ثم يحيين   . . الآية [ 26 \ 76 - 79 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : وإذ قال إبراهيم لأبيه وقومه إنني براء مما تعبدون إلا الذي فطرني فإنه سيهدين     [ 43 \ 26 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وقد قدمنا كثيرا من الآيات  الدالة  على أن ضابط من يستحق العبادة وحده دون غيره أن يكون هو الذي يخلق   المخلوقات ، ويظهرها من العدم إلى الوجود بما أغنى عن إعادته هنا . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : بالذي خلقك من تراب   [ 18 \ 38 ] ، معنى خلقه إياه من تراب : أي : خلق آدم  الذي هو أصله من التراب ، كما قال تعالى : إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب الآية [ 3 \ 59 ] ، ونظير الآية التي نحن بصددها قوله تعالى : ياأيها الناس إن كنتم في ريب من البعث فإنا خلقناكم من تراب الآية [ 22 \ 5 ] . 

 وقولـه : ثم من نطفة ، أي : بعد أن خلق آدم  من التراب ، وخلق حواء  من ضلعه ، وجعلها زوجا له كانت طريق إيجاد الإنسان بالتناسل ، فبعد طور التراب طور النطفة ، ثم طور العلقة إلى آخر أطواره المذكورة في قوله : وقد خلقكم أطوارا ، وقولـه تعالى : يخلقكم في بطون أمهاتكم خلقا من بعد خلق في ظلمات ثلاث   [ 39 \ 6 ] ، وقد أوضحها تعالى إيضاحا تاما في قوله : ولقد خلقنا الإنسان من سلالة من طين ثم جعلناه نطفة في قرار مكين ثم خلقنا النطفة علقة فخلقنا العلقة مضغة فخلقنا المضغة عظاما فكسونا العظام لحما ثم أنشأناه خلقا آخر فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين   [ 23 \ 12 - 13 ] . 

 ومما يبين خلق الإنسان من تراب ، ثم من نطفة ، قوله تعالى في " السجدة " : ذلك عالم الغيب والشهادة العزيز الرحيم الذي أحسن كل شيء خلقه وبدأ خلق الإنسان من طين ثم جعل نسله من سلالة من ماء مهين ثم سواه ونفخ فيه من روحه وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون   [ 32 \ 6 - 9 ] ، وقولـه في هذه الآية : ثم سواك رجلا   [ 18 \ 38 ] ، كقوله : خلق الإنسان من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين   [ 16 \ 4 ] ، وقولـه : أولم ير الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين   [ 36 \ 77 ] ، أي : بعد أن كان نطفة سار إنسانا خصيما شديد الخصومة في توحيد ربه ،   [ ص: 276 ] وقولـه : سواك ، أي : خلقك مستوي الأجزاء ، معتدل القامة والخلق ، صحيح الأعضاء في أكمل صورة ، وأحسن تقويم ، كقوله تعالى : لقد خلقنا الإنسان في أحسن تقويم   [ 95 \ 4 ] ، وقولـه : وصوركم فأحسن صوركم   [ 40 \ 64 ] ، وقولـه : ياأيها الإنسان ما غرك بربك الكريم الذي خلقك فسواك فعدلك في أي صورة ما شاء ركبك   [ 82 \ 6 ] ، وقولـه " رجلا " أي : ذكرا بالغا مبلغ الرجال ، وربما قالت العرب للمرأة : رجلة ، ومنه قول الشاعر : 


**كل جار ظل مغتبطـا غير جيران بني جبله     مزقوا ثوب فتاتــهم 
لم يراعوا حرمة الرجله* 
*وانتصاب   " رجلا " على الحال ، وقيل مفعول ثان لسوى على تضمينه معنى جعلك أو صيرك   رجلا . وقيل : هو تمييز ، وليس بظاهر عندي ، والظاهر أن الإنكار المدلول   عليه بهمزة الإنكار في قوله : أكفرت بالذي خلقك من تراب     [ 18 \ 37 ] ، مضمن معنى الاستبعاد ; لأنه يستبعد جدا كفر المخلوق  بخالقه  ، الذي أبرزه من العدم إلى الوجود ، ويستبعد إنكار البعث ممن علم  أن الله  خلقه من تراب ، ثم من نطفة ، ثم سواه رجلا ; كقوله : ياأيها الناس إن كنتم في ريب من البعث فإنا خلقناكم من تراب   . . الآية [ 22 \ 5 ] ، ونظير الآية في الدلالة على الاستبعاد لوجود موجبه قول الشاعر : 


**ولا يكشف الغماء إلا ابن حرة     يرى غمرات الموت ثم يزورها 
**لأن من عاين غمرات الموت يستبعد منه اقتحامها . 

 وقولـه تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : لكنا هو الله ربي ولا أشرك بربي أحدا     [ 18 \ 38 ] ، بين فيه أن هذا الرجل المؤمن قال لصاحبه الكافر : أنت  كافر  ؟ ! لكن أنا لست بكافر ! بل مخلص عبادتي لربي الذي خلقني ; أي : لأنه  هو  الذي يستحق مني أن أعبده ; لأن المخلوق محتاج مثلي إلى خالق يخلقه ،  تلزمه  عبادة خالقه كما تلزمني . 

 ونظير قول هذا المؤمن ما قدمنا عن الرجل المؤمن المذكور في " يس " في قوله تعالى : وما لي لا أعبد الذي فطرني   [ 36 \ 22 ] ، أي : أبدعني وخلقني وإليه ترجعون ، وما قدمنا عن إبراهيم  في قوله : فإنهم عدو لي إلا رب العالمين الذي خلقني فهو يهدين   . . الآية [ 26 \ 77 - 78 ] ، وقولـه : إنني براء مما تعبدون إلا الذي فطرني الآية [ 43 \ 26 - 27 ] . 

 [ ص: 277 ] وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : أكفرت بالذي خلقك من تراب ، بعد قوله : وما أظن الساعة قائمة ، يدل على أن الشك في البعث كفر بالله تعالى ، وقد صرح بذلك في أول سورة " الرعد " في قوله تعالى : وإن   تعجب فعجب قولهم أئذا كنا ترابا أئنا لفي خلق جديد أولئك الذين كفروا   بربهم وأولئك الأغلال في أعناقهم وأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون   [ 13 \ 5 ] . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : لكنا أصله " لكن أنا " فحذفت همزة " أنا "   وأدغمت نون " لكن " في نون " أنا " بعد حذف الهمزة ، وقال بعضهم : نقلت   حركة الهمزة إلى نون " لكن " فسقطت الهمزة بنقل حركتها ، ثم أدغمت النون في   النون ! ونظير ذلك من كلام العرب قول الشاعر : 


**وترمينني بالطرف أي أنت مذنب     وتقلينني لكنا إياك لم أقل 
**أي لكن أنا إياك لم أقل ، وقال بعضهم : لا يتعين في البيت ما ذكر ; لجواز أن يكون المقصود لكنني فحذف اسم " لكن " كقول الآخر : 


**فلو كنت ضبيا عرفت قرابتي     ولكن زنجي عظيم المشافر 
**أي : لكنك زنجي في رواية من روى زنجي بالرفع ، وأنشد  الكسائي  لنحو هذا الحذف من " لكن أنا " قول الآخر : 


**لهنك من عبسية لوسيمة     على هنوات كاذب من يقولها 
**قال : أراد بقوله " لهنك " لله إنك ، فحذف إحدى اللامين من " لله " ، وحذف الهمزة من " إنك " نقله القرطبي  عن أبي عبيد    . 

 وقولـه تعالى : لكنا هو الله ربي ، قرأه جماهير القراء في الوصل " لكن " ، بغير ألف بعد النون المشددة ، وقرأه ابن عامر  من السبعة " لكنا " بالألف في الوصل ، ويروى ذلك عن عاصم  ، ورواه المسيبي  عن نافع  ، ورويس  عن يعقوب  ، واتفق الجميع على إثبات الألف في الوقف . ومد نون " أنا " لغة تميم  إن كان بعدها همزة . وقال أبو حيان  في البحر : إن إثبات ألف " أنا " مطلقا في الوصل لغة بني تميم  ، وغيرها يثبتونها على الاضطرار ، قال : فجاءت قراءة " لكنا " بإثبات الألف في الوصل على لغة تميم  ، ومن شواهد مد " أنا " قبل غير الهمزة قول الشاعر : 

 [ ص: 278 ] 
**أنا سيف العشيرة فاعرفوني     حميدا قد تذريت السناما 
**وقول الأعشى    : 


**فكيف أنا وانتحال القوافي     بعد المشيب كفى ذاك عارا 
**وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : وهو يحاوره جملة حالية ، والمحاورة : المراجعة في الكلام : ومنه قوله تعالى : قد سمع الله قول التي تجادلك في زوجها وتشتكي إلى الله والله يسمع تحاوركما   [ 58 \ 1 ] ، وقول عنترة  في معلقته : 


**لو كان يدري ما المحاورة اشتكى     ولكان لو علم الجواب مكلمي 
**وكلام   المفسرين في الرجلين المذكورين هنا في قصتهما كبيان أسمائهما ، ومن أي   الناس هما أعرضنا عنه لما ذكرنا سابقا من عدم الفائدة فيه ، وعدم الدليل   المقنع عليه . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : أو يصبح ماؤها غورا فلن تستطيع له طلبا   . 

 معنى قوله : " غورا " أي : غائرا ; فهو من الوصف بالمصدر ; كما قال في الخلاصة : 

 ونعتوا بمصدر كثيرا فالتزموا الإفراد والتذكيرا والغائر : ضد النابع ، وقولـه : فلن تستطيع له طلبا     [ 18 \ 41 ] ; لأن الله إذا أعدم ماءها بعد وجوده ، لا تجد من يقدر على   أن يأتيك به غيره جل وعلا . وأشار إلى نحو هذا المعنى في قوله تعالى : قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين   [ 67 \ 30 ] ، ولا شك أن الجواب الصحيح : لا يقدر على أن يأتينا به إلا الله وحده ; كما قال هنا : فلن تستطيع له طلبا   [ 18 \ 41 ] . 
قوله تعالى : ولم تكن له فئة ينصرونه من دون الله وما كان منتصرا هنالك الولاية لله الحق هو خير ثوابا وخير عقبا   . 

 اعلم أن في هذه الآية الكريمة : قراءات سبعية ، وأقوالا لعلماء التفسير ،   بعضها يشهد له قرآن ، وقد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك أن الآية قد   تكون فيها مذاهب العلماء ، يشهد لكل واحد منها قرآن ، فنذكر الجميع وأدلته   في القرآن . فإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أن قوله في هذه الآية : ولم تكن له فئة   [ 18 \ 43 ] ، قرأه السبعة ما عدا حمزة   والكسائي  بالتاء المثناة الفوقية ، وقرأه حمزة   والكسائي    : " ولم يكن له فئة " بالياء المثناة التحتية ، وقولـه : الولاية لله الحق   [ 18 \ 44 ] ، قرأه السبعة   [ ص: 279 ] ما عدا حمزة   والكسائي  أيضا " الولاية " بفتح الواو ، وقرأه حمزة   والكسائي  بكسر الواو ، وقوله " الحق " قرأه السبعة ما عدا أبا عمرو   والكسائي  بالخفض نعتا " لله " ، وقرأه أبو عمرو   والكسائي  بالرفع   نعتا للولاية ، فعلى قراءة من قرأ " الولاية لله " بفتح الواو فإن معناها  :  الموالاة والصلة ، وعلى هذه القراءة ففي معنى الآية وجهان : 

 الأول : أن معنى هنالك الولاية لله ، أي : في ذلك المقام ، وتلك الحال تكون الولاية من كل أحد لله ; لأن الكافر إذا رأى العذاب رجع إلى الله ، وعلى هذا المعنى فالآية كقوله تعالى : فلما رأوا بأسنا قالوا آمنا بالله وحده وكفرنا بما كنا به مشركين   [ 40 \ 84 ] ، وقولـه في فرعون    : حتى إذا أدركه الغرق قال آمنت أنه لا إله إلا الذي آمنت به بنو إسرائيل وأنا من المسلمين آلآن وقد عصيت قبل وكنت من المفسدين   [ 10 \ 90 - 91 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن الولاية في مثل ذلك المقام وتلك الحال لله وحده ، فيوالي فيه المسلمين ولاية رحمة ، كما في قوله تعالى : الله ولي الذين آمنوا الآية [ 2 \ 257 ] ، وقولـه : ذلك بأن الله مولى الذين آمنوا وأن الكافرين لا مولى لهم   [ 47 \ 11 ] ، وله على الكافرين ولاية الملك والقهر ، كما في قوله : وردوا إلى الله مولاهم الحق وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون   [ 10 \ 30 ] ، وعلى قراءة حمزة   والكسائي  فالولاية بالكسر بمعنى الملك والسلطان ، والآية على هذه القراءة ; كقوله : لمن الملك اليوم لله الواحد القهار   [ 40 \ 16 ] ، وقولـه : الملك يومئذ الحق للرحمن   [ 25 \ 26 ] ، وقولـه : الملك يومئذ لله يحكم بينهم   [ 22 \ 56 ] ، وعلى قراءة " الحق " بالجر نعتا لله ، فالآية كقوله : وردوا إلى الله مولاهم الحق الآية [ 18 \ 44 ] ، وقولـه : فذلكم الله ربكم الحق الآية [ 10 \ 32 ] ، وقولـه : يومئذ يوفيهم الله دينهم الحق ويعلمون أن الله هو الحق المبين   [ 24 \ 25 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وعلى قراءة " الحق " بالرفع نعتا للولاية ، على أن الولاية بمعنى الملك ، فهو كقوله : الملك يومئذ الحق للرحمن   . 

 وما ذكره جل وعلا عن هذا الكافر : من أنه لم تكن له فئة ينصرونه من دون الله ذكر نحوه عن غيره من الكفار ، كقوله في قارون    : فخسفنا به وبداره الأرض فما كان له من فئة ينصرونه من دون الله وما كان من المنتصرين   [ 28 \ 81 ] ،   [ ص: 280 ] وقولـه : فما له من قوة ولا ناصر   [ 86 \ 10 ] ، والآيات بمثل هذا كثيرة جدا . وقوله : هنالك ، قال بعض العلماء : هو متعلق بما بعده ، والوقف تام على قوله : وما كان منتصرا ،   وقال بعضهم : هو متعلق بما قبله ، فعلى القول الأول فالظرف الذي هو "   هنالك " عامله ما بعده ، أي : الولاية كائنة لله هنالك . وعلى الثاني   فالعامل في الظرف اسم الفاعل الذي هو " منتصرا " أي : لم يكن انتصاره واقعا   هنالك . وقوله : هو خير ثوابا ، أي : جزاء كما تقدم ، وقوله " عقبا " أي : عاقبة ومآلا ، وقرأه السبعة ما عدا عاصما  وحمزة    " عقبا " بضمتين . وقراءة عاصم  وحمزة      " عقبا " بضم العين وسكون القاف والمعنى واحد . وقوله " ثوابا " وقوله "   عقبا " كلاهما منصوب على التمييز بعد صيغة التفضيل التي هي " خير " كما  قال  في الخلاصة : 


**والفاعل المعنى انصبن بأفعلا مفضلا كأنت أعلى منزلا* 
*ولفظة خير وشر كلتاهما تأتي صيغة تفضيل حذفت منها الهمزة تخفيفا لكثرة الاستعمال ، قال ابن مالك  في الكافية : 


وغالبا أغناهم خير وشر     عن قولهم أخر منه وأشر 
**تنبيه 

 قوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : فئة محذوف منه حرف بلا خلاف ، إلا أن العلماء   اختلفوا في الحرف المحذوف . هل هو ياء أو واو ، وهل هو العين أو اللام ؟   قال بعضهم : المحذوف العين ، وأصله ياء . وأصل المادة ف ي أ ، من فاء يفيء  :  إذا رجع ; لأن فئة الرجل طائفته التي يرجع إليها في أموره ، وعلى هذا   فالتاء عوض عن العين المحذوفة ، ووزنه بالميزان الصرفي " فلة " وقال بعضهم :   المحذوف اللام ، وأصله واو ، من فأوت رأسه : إذا شققته نصفين ، وعليه   فالفئة الفرقة من الناس . وعلى هذا فوزنه بالميزان الصرفي " فعة " والتاء   عوض عن اللام ، وكلا القولين نصره بعض أهل العلم ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .   

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (236)
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
صـ 281 إلى صـ 286**

*
*قوله تعالى : المال والبنون زينة الحياة الدنيا والباقيات الصالحات خير عند ربك ثوابا وخير أملا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أن المال والبنين زينة الحياة الدنيا ، وأن الباقيات الصالحات خير عند الله ثوابا وخير أملا . 

 والمراد من الآية الكريمة تنبيه الناس للعمل الصالح ; لئلا يشتغلوا بزينة الحياة الدنيا   [ ص:  281 ] من  المال والبنين عما ينفعهم في الآخرة عند الله من الأعمال  الباقيات  الصالحات ، وهذا المعنى الذي أشار له هنا جاء مبينا في آيات أخر ،  كقوله  تعالى : زين  للناس حب الشهوات من النساء  والبنين والقناطير المقنطرة من الذهب والفضة  والخيل المسومة والأنعام  والحرث ذلك متاع الحياة الدنيا والله عنده حسن  المآب قل أؤنبئكم بخير من ذلكم للذين اتقوا عند ربهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها وأزواج مطهرة الآية [ 3 \ 14 - 15 ] ، وقولـه : ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تلهكم أموالكم ولا أولادكم عن ذكر الله ومن يفعل ذلك فأولئك هم الخاسرون   [ 63 \ 9 ] ، وقولـه : إنما أموالكم وأولادكم فتنة والله عنده أجر عظيم   [ 64 \ 15 ] ، وقولـه : وما أموالكم ولا أولادكم بالتي تقربكم عندنا زلفى إلا من آمن وعمل صالحا الآية [ 34 \ 37 ] ، وقولـه : يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم     [ 26 \ 88 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الدالة على أن الإنسان لا ينبغي له   الاشتغال بزينة الحياة الدنيا عما ينفعه في آخرته ، وأقوال العلماء في الباقيات الصالحات كلها راجعة إلى شيء واحد ، وهو الأعمال التي ترضي الله ، سواء قلنا : إنها الصلوات الخمس ، كما هو مروي عن جماعة من السلف : منهم  ابن عباس  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ، وأبو ميسرة  ،  وعمرو بن شرحبيل  ،   أو أنها : سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولا حول  ولا  قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ، وعلى هذا القول جمهور العلماء ، وجاءت  دالة  عليه أحاديث مرفوعة عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  ،  وأبي الدرداء  ،  وأبي هريرة  ،  والنعمان بن بشير  ، وعائشة  رضي الله عنهم . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : التحقيق أن " الباقيات الصالحات " لفظ عام ،   يشمل الصلوات الخمس ، والكلمات الخمس المذكورة ، وغير ذلك من الأعمال التي   ترضي الله تعالى : لأنها باقية لصاحبها غير زائلة . ولا فانية كزينة  الحياة  الدنيا ، ولأنها أيضا صالحة لوقوعها على الوجه الذي يرضي الله  تعالى .  وقوله : خير ثوابا تقدم معناه . وقوله : وخير أملا أي   : الذي يؤمل من عواقب الباقيات الصالحات ، خير مما يؤمله أهل الدنيا من   زينة حياتهم الدنيا وأصل الأمل : طمع الإنسان بحصول ما يرجوه في المستقبل .   ونظير هذه الآية الكريمة قوله تعالى في " مريم " : ويزيد الله الذين اهتدوا هدى والباقيات الصالحات خير عند ربك ثوابا وخير مردا   [ 19 \ 76 ] ، والمرد : المرجع إلى الله يوم القيامة ، وقال بعض العلماء : " مردا " مصدر ميمي ، أي :   [ ص: 282 ] وخير ردا للثواب على فاعلها ، فليست كأعمال الكفار التي لا ترد ثوابا على صاحبها . 
قوله تعالى : ويوم نسير الجبال وترى الأرض بارزة وحشرناهم فلم نغادر منهم أحدا   . 

 قوله : ويوم [ 18 \ 47 ] ، منصوب باذكر مقدرا . أو بفعل القول المحذوف قبل قوله : ولقد جئتمونا فرادى     [ 6 \ 94 ] ، أي : قلنا لهم يوم نسير الجبال : لقد جئتمونا فرادى ، وقول   من زعم أن العامل فيه " خير " يعني والباقيات الصالحات خير يوم نسير  الجبال  بعيد جدا كما ترى . 

 وما ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : من أن يوم القيامة يختل فيه نظام هذا العام الدنيوي ، فتسير جباله ، وتبقى أرضه بارزة لا حجر فيها ولا شجر ،   ولا بناء ولا وادي ولا علم ، ذكره في مواضع أخر كثيرة ، فذكر أنه يوم   القيامة يحمل الأرض والجبال من أماكنهما ، ويدكهما دكة واحدة ، وذلك في   قوله : فإذا نفخ في الصور نفخة واحدة وحملت الأرض والجبال فدكتا دكة واحدة فيومئذ وقعت الواقعة   . . الآية [ 69 \ 13 - 15 ] . 

 وما ذكره من تسيير الجبال في هذه الآية الكريمة ذكره أيضا في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : يوم تمور السماء مورا وتسير الجبال سيرا   [ 52 \ 9 - 10 ] ، وقولـه : وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا   [ 78 \ 20 ] ، وقولـه : وإذا الجبال سيرت   [ 81 \ 3 ] ، وقولـه : وترى الجبال تحسبها جامدة وهي تمر مر السحاب الآية [ 27 \ 88 ] . 

 ثم ذكر في مواضع أخر أنه جل وعلا يفتتها حتى تذهب صلابتها الحجرية وتلين ،   فتكون في عدم صلابتها ولينها كالعهن المنفوش ، وكالرمل المتهايل ، كقوله   تعالى : يوم تكون السماء كالمهل وتكون الجبال كالعهن   [ 70 \ 8 - 9 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : يوم يكون الناس كالفراش المبثوث وتكون الجبال كالعهن المنفوش   [ 101 \ 4 - 5 ] ، والعهن : الصوف ، وقولـه تعالى : يوم ترجف الأرض والجبال وكانت الجبال كثيبا مهيلا   [ 73 \ 14 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : وبست الجبال بسا   [ 56 \ 5 ] ، أي : فتتت حتى صارت كالبسيسة ، وهي دقيق ملتوت بسمن ، على أشهر التفسيرات . 

 ثم ذكر جل وعلا أنه يجعلها هباء وسرابا . قال : وبست الجبال بسا فكانت هباء منبثا   [ 56 \ 5 ، 6 ] ، وقال : وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا   [ 78 \ 20 ] . 

 وبين في موضع آخر أن السراب عبارة عن لا شيء ; وهو قوله :   [ ص: 283 ] والذين كفروا أعمالهم كسراب بقيعة ، إلى قوله : لم يجده شيئا   [ 24 \ 39 ] . 

 وقولـه : ويوم نسير الجبال ، قرأه ابن عامر  وابن كثير  وأبو عمرو      : " تسير الجبال " بالتاء المثناة الفوقية وفتح الياء المشددة من قوله :  "  تسير " مبنيا للمفعول ، و الجبال بالرفع نائب فاعل تسير والفاعل  المحذوف  ضمير يعود إلى الله جل وعلا ، وقرأه باقي السبعة " نسير " بالنون  وكسر  الياء المشددة مبنيا للفاعل ، و " الجبال " منصوب مفعول به ، والنون  في  قوله " نسير " للتعظيم . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : وترى الأرض بارزة ،   البروز : الظهور ، أي : ترى الأرض ظاهرة منكشفة لذهاب الجبال والظراب   والآكام ، والشجر والعمارات التي كانت عليها . وهذا المعنى الذي ذكره هنا   بينه أيضا في غير هذا الموضع . كقوله تعالى : ويسألونك عن الجبال فقل ينسفها ربي نسفا فيذرها قاعا صفصفا لا ترى فيها عوجا ولا أمتا     [ 20 \ 105 - 106 ] ، وأقوال العلماء في معنى ذلك راجعة إلى شيء واحد ،   وهو أنها أرض مستوية لا نبات فيها ، ولا بناء ولا ارتفاع ولا انحدار .  وقول  من قال : إن معنى وترى الأرض بارزة ،  أي :  بارزا ما كان في بطنها من الأموات والكنوز بعيد جدا كما ترى ، وبروز  ما  في بطنها من الأموات والكنوز دلت عليه آيات أخر ، كقوله تعالى : وإذا الأرض مدت وألقت ما فيها وتخلت   [ 84 \ 3 - 4 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : أفلا يعلم إذا بعثر ما في القبور وحصل ما في الصدور   [ 100 \ 9 ] ، وقولـه : وأخرجت الأرض أثقالها   [ 99 \ 2 ] ، وقولـه : وإذا القبور بعثرت   [ 82 \ 4 ] . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : وحشرناهم ، أي : جمعناهم للحساب والجزاء ،   وهذا الجمع المعبر عنه بالحشر هنا جاء مذكورا في آيات أخر ، كقوله تعالى :  قل إن الأولين والآخرين لمجموعون إلى ميقات يوم معلوم   [ 56 \ 49 - 50 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : الله لا إله إلا هو ليجمعنكم إلى يوم القيامة   [ 4 \ 87 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : يوم يجمعكم ليوم الجمع ذلك يوم التغابن   [ 64 \ 9 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : ذلك يوم مجموع له الناس وذلك يوم مشهود   [ 11 \ 103 ] ، وقولـه : ويوم نحشرهم جميعا الآية [ 6 \ 22 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وبين في موضع آخر أن هذا الحشر المذكور شامل للعقلاء وغيرهم من أجناس المخلوقات ، وهو قوله تعالى :   [ ص: 284 ] وما من دابة في الأرض ولا طائر يطير بجناحيه إلا أمم أمثالكم ما فرطنا في الكتاب من شيء ثم إلى ربهم يحشرون   [ 6 \ 38 ] . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : فلم نغادر منهم أحدا     [ 18 \ 47 ] ، أي : لم نترك ، والمغادرة : الترك ، ومنه الغدر ; لأنه  ترك  الوفاء والأمانة ، وسمي الغدير من الماء غديرا ; لأن السيل ذهب وتركه ،   ومن المغادرة بمعنى الترك قول عنترة  في مطلع معلقته : 


**هل غادر الشعراء من متردم أم هل عرفت الدار بعد توهم* *وقوله أيضا : 


**غادرته متعفرا أوصاله     والقوم بين مجرح ومجدل 
**وما ذكره في هذه الآية الكريمة من أنه حشرهم ولم يترك منهم أحدا جاء مبينا في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : ويوم نحشرهم جميعا الآية [ 6 \ 22 ] ، ونحوها من الآيات ; لأن حشرهم جميعا هو معنى أنه لم يغادر منهم أحدا . 
قوله تعالى : وعرضوا على ربك   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الخلائق يوم القيامة يعرضون على ربهم   صفا ، أي : في حال كونهم مصطفين ، قال بعض العلماء : صفا بعد صف ، وقال   بعضهم : صفا واحدا وقال بعض العلماء " صفا " أي : جميعا ، كقوله : ثم ائتوا صفا   [ 20 \ 64 ] ، على القول فيه بذلك ، وقال القرطبي  في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : وخرج الحافظ  أبو القاسم عبد الرحمن بن منده  في كتاب التوحيد عن  معاذ بن جبل  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن   الله تبارك وتعالى ينادي يوم القيامة بصوت رفيع غير فظيع : يا عبادي ،  أنا  الله لا إله إلا أنا أرحم الراحمين وأحكم الحاكمين وأسرع الحاسبين ،  يا  عبادي ، لا خوف عليكم اليوم ولا أنتم تحزنون ، أحضروا حجتكم ويسروا  جوابا  فإنكم مسئولون محاسبون . يا ملائكتي ، أقيموا عبادي صفوفا على أطراف  أنامل  أقدامهم للحساب   " ، قلت : هذا الحديث غاية في البيان في  تفسير  الآية ، ولم يذكره كثير من المفسرين ، وقد كتبناه في كتاب التذكرة  ومنه  نقلناه ، والحمد لله . 

 انتهى كلام القرطبي  ، والحديث المذكور يدل على أن " صفا " في هذه الآية يراد به صفوفا ، كقوله في الملائكة : وجاء ربك والملك صفا صفا   [ 89 \ 22 ] ، ونظير الآية قوله في الملائكة : يوم يقوم الروح والملائكة صفا لا يتكلمون إلا من أذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا   [ 78 \ 38 - 39 ] . 

 فإذا علمت أن الله جل وعلا ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة حالا من أحوال عرض   [ ص: 285 ] الخلائق عليه يوم القيامة فاعلم أنه بين في مواضع أخر أشياء أخر من أحوال عرضهم عليه ، كقوله : يومئذ تعرضون لا تخفى منكم خافية   [ 69 \ 18 ] ، وبين في مواضع أخر ما يلاقيه الكفار ، وما يقال لهم عند ذلك العرض على ربهم . كقوله : ومن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا أولئك يعرضون على ربهم ويقول الأشهاد هؤلاء الذين كذبوا على ربهم ألا لعنة الله على الظالمين الذين يصدون عن سبيل الله ويبغونها عوجا وهم بالآخرة هم كافرون   [ 11 \ 18 - 19 ] . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : صفا أصله مصدر ، والمصدر المنكر قد يكون حالا على حد قوله في الخلاصة : 


**ومصدر منكر حالا يقع بكثرة كبغتة زيد طلع* *قوله تعالى : لقد جئتمونا كما خلقناكم أول مرة   . 

 هذا الكلام مقول قول محذوف ، وحذف القول مطرد في اللغة العربية ، كثير جدا   في القرآن العظيم . والمعنى : يقال لهم يوم القيامة لقد جئتمونا ، أي :   والله لقد جئتمونا كما خلقناكم أول مرة ، أي : حفاة عراة غرلا ، أي : غير   مختونين ، كل واحد منكم فرد لا مال معه ولا ولد ، ولا خدم ولا حشم . 

 وقد أوضح هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : ولقد   جئتمونا فرادى كما خلقناكم أول مرة وتركتم ما خولناكم وراء ظهوركم وما نرى   معكم شفعاءكم الذين زعمتم أنهم فيكم شركاء لقد تقطع بينكم وضل عنكم ما   كنتم تزعمون   [ 6 \ 94 ] ، وقولـه : لقد أحصاهم وعدهم عدا وكلهم آتيه يوم القيامة فردا   [ 19 \ 94 - 95 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : كما بدأنا أول خلق نعيده وعدا علينا الآية [ 21 \ 104 ] ، وقولـه : كما بدأكم تعودون   [ 7 \ 29 ] تقدم . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : كما خلقناكم    "  ما " مصدرية ، والمصدر المنسبك منها ومن صلتها نعت لمصدر محذوف على حذف   مضاف ، وإيضاح تقريره : ولقد جئتمونا كما خلقناكم ، أي : مجيئا مثل مجيء   خلقكم ، أي : حفاة عراة غرلا كما جاء في الحديث ، وخالين من المال والولد ،   وهذا الإعراب هو مقتضى كلام أبي حيان  في   البحر ، ويظهر لي أنه يجوز إعرابه أيضا حالا ، أي : جئتمونا في حال كونكم   مشابهين لكم في حالتكم الأولى ; لأن التشبيه يؤول بمعنى الوصف ، كما أشار   له في الخلاصة بقوله : 

 [ ص: 286 ] 
**ويكثر الجمود في سعر     وفي مبدي تأول بلا تكلف 
**
**كبعه مدا بكذا يدا بيد     وكر زيد أسدا أي كأسد 
**فقوله   " وكر زيد أسدا : أي : كأسد " مثال لمبدي التأول ; لأنه في تأويل كر في   حال كونه مشابها للأسد كما ذكرنا ، واعلم أن حذف القول وإثبات مقوله مطرد   في اللغة العربية ، وكثير في القرآن العظيم كما ذكرناه آنفا ، لكن عكسه وهو   إثبات القول وحذف مقوله قليل جدا ، ومنه قول الشاعر : 


**لنحن الألى قلتم فأنى ملئتم     برؤيتنا قبل اهتمام بكم رعبا 
**لأن المراد لنحن الألى قلتم نقاتلهم ، فحذف جملة نقاتلهم التي هي مقول القول ، وقوله : ولقد جئتمونا ،   عبر فيه بالماضي وأراد المستقبل ; لأن تحقيق وقوع ذلك ينزله منزلة الواقع   بالفعل ، والتعبير بصيغة الماضي عن المستقبل لما ذكرنا كثير جدا في  القرآن  العظيم ، ومنه قوله هنا : وحشرناهم [ 18 \ 47 ] ، وقولـه : وعرضوا على ربك   [ 18 \ 48 ] ، وقولـه : لقد جئتمونا ، ومنه قوله : أتى أمر الله ، وقولـه : ونفخ في الصور   [ 18 \ 99 ] ، وقولـه : وسيق الذين كفروا   [ 39 \ 71 ] ، وقولـه : وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم   [ 39 \ 73 ] ، ونحو ذلك كثير في القرآن لما ذكرنا .
قوله تعالى : بل زعمتم ألن نجعل لكم موعدا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الكفار زعموا أن الله لن يجعل لهم موعدا ،   والموعد يشمل زمان الوعد ومكانه ، والمعنى : أنهم زعموا أن الله لم يجعل   وقتا ولا مكانا لإنجاز ما وعدهم على ألسنة رسله من البعث والجزاء والحساب .   وما دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة من إنكارهم البعث جاء مبينا في آيات  كثيرة  ، كقوله تعالى : زعم الذين كفروا أن لن يبعثوا الآية [ 64 \ 7 ] ، وقولـه عنهم : وما نحن بمبعوثين   [ 6 \ 29 ] ، وما نحن بمنشرين   [ 44 \ 35 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقد بين الله تعالى كذبهم في إنكارهم للبعث في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله في هذه السورة الكريمة : بل لهم موعد لن يجدوا من دونه موئلا   [ 18 \ 58 ] ، وقولـه : قل بلى وربي لتبعثن ثم لتنبؤن بما عملتم الآية [ 64 \ 7 ] ، وقولـه : وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم لا يبعث الله من يموت بلى وعدا عليه حقا   [ 16 \ 38 ] ، وقولـه : كما بدأنا أول خلق نعيده وعدا علينا إنا كنا فاعلين   [ 21 \ 104 ] ، والآيات بمثل هذا كثيرة جدا . 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (237)
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
صـ 287 إلى صـ 292**

*
*
 وقد قدمنا في   [ ص: 287 ] سورة "  البقرة "  وسورة " النحل " البراهين التي يكثر في القرآن العظيم الاستدلال  بها على  البعث ، وقولـه تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : بل زعمتم إضراب انتقالي من خبر إلى خبر آخر ، لا إبطالي كما هو واضح . وأن في قوله : ألن نجعل ، مخففة من الثقيلة ، وجملة الفعل الذي بعدها خبرها ، والاسم ضمير الشأن المحذوف على حد قوله في الخلاصة : 


**وإن تخفف أن . . .* *البيت . 

 والفعل المذكور متصرف وليس بدعاء ، ففصل بينه وبينها بالنفي . على حد قوله في الخلاصة : 
**وإن يكن فعلا ولم يكن دعا* *البيتين . 
قوله تعالى : ووضع الكتاب فترى المجرمين مشفقين مما فيه ويقولون يا ويلتنا مال هذا الكتاب لا يغادر صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا أحصاها ،   ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الكتاب يوضع يوم القيامة .  والمراد  بالكتاب : جنس الكتاب ، فيشمل جميع الصحف التي كتبت فيها أعمال  المكلفين  في دار الدنيا . وأن المجرمين يشفقون مما فيه . أي : يخافون منه ،  وأنهم  يقولون ياويلتنا مال هذا الكتاب لا يغادر   [ 18 \ 49 ] ، أي : لا يترك صغيرة ولا كبيرة من المعاصي التي عملنا إلا أحصاها أي : ضبطها وحصرها . 

 وهذا المعنى الذي دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة جاء موضحا في مواضع أخر . كقوله : وكل إنسان ألزمناه طائره في عنقه ونخرج له يوم القيامة كتابا يلقاه منشورا اقرأ كتابك كفى بنفسك اليوم عليك حسيبا   [ 17 \ 13 - 14 ] ، وبين أن بعضهم يؤتى كتابه بيمينه . وبعضهم يؤتاه بشماله . وبعضهم يؤتاه وراء ظهره . قال : وأما من أوتي كتابه بشماله فيقول ياليتني لم أوت كتابيه   [ 69 \ 25 ] ، وقال تعالى : فأما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه فسوف يحاسب حسابا يسيرا وينقلب إلى أهله مسرورا وأما من أوتي كتابه وراء ظهره فسوف يدعو ثبورا ويصلى سعيرا   [ 84 \ 3 - 12 ] وقد قدمنا هذا في سورة " بني إسرائيل " . وما ذكره من وضع الكتاب هنا ذكره في " الزمر " في قوله : وأشرقت الأرض بنور ربها ووضع الكتاب وجيء بالنبيين والشهداء وقضي بينهم بالحق   [ 39 \ 69 ] . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : فترى المجرمين ، تقدم معنى مثله في الكلام على   [ ص: 288 ] قوله : وترى الشمس إذا طلعت الآية   [ 18 \ 49 ] ، والمجرمون : جمع المجرم ، وهو اسم فاعل الإجرام . والإجرام  :  ارتكاب الجريمة ، وهي الذنب العظيم الذي يستحق صاحبه عليه النكال ،  ومعنى  كونهم " مشفقين مما فيه " : أنهم خائفون مما في ذلك الكتاب من كشف  أعمالهم  السيئة ، وفضيحتهم على رءوس الأشهاد ، وما يترتب على ذلك من  العذاب السرمدي  ، وقولهم ياويلتنا الويلة : الهلكة ، وقد نادوا هلكتهم  التي هلكوها خاصة  من بين الهلكات فقالوا : يا ويلتنا ! أي : يا هلكتنا  احضري فهذا أوان حضورك  ! وقال أبو حيان  في البحر : المراد من بحضرتهم : كأنهم قالوا : يا من بحضرتنا انظروا هلكتنا . وكذا ما جاء من نداء ما لا يعقل كقوله : يا أسفا على يوسف   [ 12 \ 84 ] ، يا حسرتى على ما فرطت في جنب الله   [ 39 \ 56 ] ، ياويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا     [ 36 \ 52 ] ، وقولـه : يا عجبا لهذه الفليقة ، فيا عجبا من رحلها   المتحمل ، إنما يراد به تنبيه من يعقل بالتعجب مما حل بالمنادى انتهى كلام أبي حيان      . وحاصل ما ذكره : أن أداة النداء في قوله " يا ويلتنا " ينادى بها  محذوف  ، وأن ما بعدها مفعول فعل محذوف ، والتقدير كما ذكره : يا من  بحضرتنا  انظروا هلكتنا ، ومعلوم أن حذف المنادى مع إثبات أداة النداء ،  ودلالة  القرينة على المنادى المحذوف مسموع في كلام العرب . ومنه قول عنترة  في معلقته : 


**يا شاة ما قنص لمن حلت له حرمت على وليتها لم تحرم* *يعني : يا قوم انظروا شاة قنص ، وقول  ذي الرمة    : 


**ألا يا اسلمي يا دار مي على البلا     ولا زال منهلا بجرعائك القطر 
**يعني : يا هذه اسلمي . 

 وقولـه تعالى : مال هذا الكتاب   [ 18 \ 49 ] أي : أي شيء ثبت لهذا الكتاب لا يغادر أي : لا يترك صغيرة ولا كبيرة أي   : من المعاصي ، وقول من قال : الصغيرة القبلة ، والكبيرة الزنا ، ونحو  ذلك  من الأقوال في الآية إنما هو على سبيل التمثيل لا على سبيل الحصر ،   وللعلماء اختلاف كثير في تعريف الكبيرة معروف في الأصول . وقد صرح تعالى   بأن المنهيات منها كبائر ، ويفهم من ذلك أن منها صغائر ، وبين أن اجتناب   الكبائر يكفر الله به الصغائر ; وذلك في قوله : إن تجتنبوا كبائر ما تنهون عنه نكفر عنكم سيئاتكم الآية [ 4 \ 31 ] ، ويروى عن  الفضيل بن عياض  في هذه الآية أنه   [ ص: 289 ] قال : ضجوا من الصغائر قبل الكبائر ، وجملة " لا يغادر " حال من " الكتاب " . 

 تنبيه 

 هذه الآية الكريمة يفهم منها أن الكفار مخاطبون بفروع الشريعة     ; لأنهم وجدوا في كتاب أعمالهم صغائر ذنوبهم محصاة عليهم ، فلو كانوا  غير  مخاطبين بها لما سجلت عليهم في كتاب أعمالهم . والعلم عند الله تعالى .  

 قوله تعالى : ووجدوا ما عملوا حاضرا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أنهم في يوم القيامة يجدون أعمالهم التي   عملوها في الدنيا حاضرة محصاة عليهم . وأوضح هذا أيضا في غير هذا الموضع ،   كقوله : يوم تجد كل نفس ما عملت من خير محضرا وما عملت من سوء تود لو أن بينها وبينه أمدا بعيدا   [ 3 \ 30 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : هنالك تبلو كل نفس ما أسلفت الآية [ 10 \ 30 ] ، وقولـه : ينبأ الإنسان يومئذ بما قدم وأخر   [ 75 \ 13 ] ، وقولـه : يوم تبلى السرائر   [ 86 \ 9 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 قوله تعالى : ولا يظلم ربك أحدا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه لا يظلم أحدا ، فلا ينقص من حسنات محسن ، ولا يزيد من سيئات مسيء ، ولا يعاقب على غير ذنب . 

 وأوضح هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : إن الله لا يظلم الناس شيئا ولكن الناس أنفسهم يظلمون   [ 10 \ 44 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : إن الله لا يظلم مثقال ذرة وإن تك حسنة يضاعفها ويؤت من لدنه أجرا عظيما   [ 4 \ 40 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ونضع الموازين القسط ليوم القيامة فلا تظلم نفس شيئا وإن كان مثقال حبة من خردل أتينا بها وكفى بنا حاسبين   [ 21 \ 47 ] ، وقولـه : وما ربك بظلام للعبيد   [ 41 \ 46 ] وقولـه : وما ظلمهم الله ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون   [ 16 \ 33 ] ، وقولـه : وما ظلمناهم ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون   [ 16 \ 118 ] والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة . 
قوله تعالى : وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس كان من الجن ففسق عن أمر ربه   . 

 قدمنا في سورة " البقرة " أن قوله تعالى : اسجدوا لآدم   [ 2 \ 34 ] محتمل لأن يكون أمرهم بذلك قبل وجود آدم  أمرا معلقا على وجوده . ومحتمل لأنه أمرهم بذلك تنجيزا بعد وجود آدم    . وأنه جل وعلا بين في سورة " الحجر " وسورة " ص " أن أصل   [ ص: 290 ] الأمر بالسجود متقدم على خلق آدم  معلق عليه ، قال في " الحجر " : وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني خالق بشرا من صلصال من حمإ مسنون فإذا سويته ونفخت فيه من روحي فقعوا له ساجدين   [ 15 \ 28 - 29 ] وقال في " ص " : إذ قال ربك للملائكة إني خالق بشرا من طين فإذا سويته ونفخت فيه من روحي فقعوا له ساجدين   [ 38 \ 71 - 72 ] ، ولا ينافي هذا أنه بعد وجود آدم  جدد لهم الأمر بالسجود له تنجيزا . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : فسجدوا محتمل لأن يكونوا سجدوا كلهم أو بعضهم ، ولكنه بين في مواضع أخر أنهم سجدوا كلهم ، كقوله : فسجد الملائكة كلهم أجمعون   [ 15 ، 73 و 38 ] ونحوها من الآيات . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة ، كان من الجن ففسق عن أمر ربه     [ 18 \ 50 ] ، ظاهر في أن سبب فسقه عن أمر ربه كونه من الجن ، وقد تقرر   في الأصول في " مسلك النص " وفي " مسلك الإيماء والتنبيه " : أن الفاء من   الحروف الدالة على التعليل ، كقولهم : سرق فقطعت يده ، أي : لأجل سرقته .   وسها فسجد ، أي : لأجل سهوه ، ومن هذا القبيل قوله تعالى : والسارق والسارقة فاقطعوا أيديهما   [ 5 \ 38 ] أي : لعلة سرقتهما . وكذلك قوله هنا كان من الجن ففسق     [ 18 \ 50 ] أي : لعلة كينونته من الجن ; لأن هذا الوصف فرق بينه وبين   الملائكة ; لأنهم امتثلوا الأمر وعصا هو ; ولأجل ظاهر هذه الآية الكريمة   ذهبت جماعة من العلماء إلى أن إبليس ليس من الملائكة في الأصل بل من الجن ،   وأنه كان يتعبد معهم ، فأطلق عليهم اسمهم لأنه تبع لهم ، كالحليف في   القبيلة يطلق عليه اسمها . والخلاف في إبليس هل هو ملك في الأصل وقد مسخه   الله شيطانا ، أو ليس في الأصل بملك ، وإنما شمله لفظ الملائكة لدخوله فيهم   وتعبده معهم مشهور عند أهل العلم . وحجة من قال : إن أصله ليس من  الملائكة  أمران : أحدهما عصمة الملائكة من ارتكاب الكفر الذي ارتكبه إبليس  . كما  قال تعالى عنهم : لا يعصون الله ما أمرهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون   [ 66 \ 6 ] ، وقال تعالى : لا يسبقونه بالقول وهم بأمره يعملون     [ 21 \ 27 ] ، والثاني : أن الله صرح في هذه الآية الكريمة بأنه من الجن  ،  والجن غير الملائكة . قالوا : وهو نص قرآني في محل النزاع . واحتج من  قال :  إنه ملك في الأصل بما تكرر في الآيات القرآنية من قوله : فسجد الملائكة كلهم أجمعون إلا إبليس   [ 15 \ 30 - 31 ] ، قالوا : فإخراجه بالاستثناء من لفظ الملائكة دليل على أنه منهم . وقال   [ ص:  291 ] بعضهم  : والظواهر إذا كثرت صارت بمنزلة النص . ومن المعلوم أن  الأصل في  الاستثناء الاتصال لا الانقطاع ، قالوا : ولا حجة لمن خالفنا في  قوله تعالى  كان من الجن   [ 18 \ 50 ] ; لأن الجن قبيلة من الملائكة ، خلقوا من بين الملائكة من نار السموم كما روي عن  ابن عباس  ، والعرب تعرف في لغتها إطلاق الجن على الملائكة ، ومنه قول الأعشى  في سليمان بن داود    : 


**وسخر من جن الملائك تسعة قياما لديه يعملون بلا أجر* *قالوا : ومن إطلاق الجن على الملائكة قوله تعالى : وجعلوا بينه وبين الجنة نسبا     [ 37 \ 158 ] ، عند من يقول : بأن المراد بذلك قولهم : الملائكة بنات   الله . سبحانه وتعالى عن كل ما لا يليق بكماله وجلاله علوا كبيرا ! وممن   جزم بأنه ليس من الملائكة في الأصل لظاهر هذه الآية الكريمة :  الحسن البصري  ، وقصره  الزمخشري  في تفسيره ، وقال القرطبي  في تفسير سورة " البقرة " : إن كونه من الملائكة هو قول الجمهور :  ابن عباس  ،  وابن مسعود  ،  وابن جريج  ،  وابن المسيب  ، وقتادة  وغيرهم . وهو اختيار الشيخ أبي الحسن  ، ورجحه  الطبري  ، وهو ظاهر قوله " إلا إبليس " اهـ . وما يذكره المفسرون عن جماعة من السلف  كابن عباس  وغيره   : من أنه كان من أشراف الملائكة ، ومن خزان الجنة ، وأنه كان يدبر أمر   السماء الدنيا ، وأنه كان اسمه عزازيل كله من الإسرائيليات التي لا معول   عليها . 

 وأظهر الحجج في المسألة حجة من قال : إنه غير ملك . لأن قوله تعالى : إلا إبليس كان من الجن ففسق الآية [ 18 \ 50 ] ، وهو أظهر شيء في الموضوع من نصوص الوحي . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وقولـه تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ففسق عن أمر ربه ، أي : خرج عن طاعة أمر ربه ، والفسق في اللغة : الخروج ; ومنه قول  رؤبة بن العجاج    : 


**يهوين في نجد وغورا غائرا     فواسقا عن قصدها جوائرا 
**وهذا المعنى ظاهر لا إشكال فيه ، فلا حاجة لقول من قال : إن " عن " سببية ، كقوله : وما نحن بتاركي آلهتنا عن قولك   [ 11 \ 53 ] ، أي : بسببه وأن المعنى : ففسق عن أمر ربه ، أي : بسبب أمره حيث لم يمتثله ، ولا غير ذلك من الأقوال . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : أفتتخذونه وذريته أولياء من دوني وهم لكم عدو بئس للظالمين بدلا ،   [ ص:  292 ] الهمزة  فيه للإنكار والتوبيخ ، ولا شك أن فيها معنى الاستبعاد كما  تقدم نظيره  مرارا . أي : أبعد ما ظهر منه من الفسق والعصيان ، وشدة  العداوة لكم  ولأبويكم آدم  وحواء  تتخذونه   وذريته أولياء من دون خالقكم جل وعلا بئس للظالمين بدلا من الله إبليس   وذريته وقال للظالمين ; لأنهم اعتاضوا الباطل من الحق ، وجعلوا مكان   ولايتهم لله ولايتهم لإبليس وذريته ، وهذا من أشنع الظلم الذي هو في اللغة :   وضع الشيء في غير موضعه . كما تقدم مرارا ، والمخصوص بالذم في الآية  محذوف  دل عليه المقام ، وتقديره : بئس البدل من الله إبليس وذريته . وفاعل  " بئس  " ضمير محذوف يفسره التمييز الذي هو " بدلا " على حد قوله له في  الخلاصة :  


**ويرفعان مضمرا يفسره     مميز كنعم قوما معشره 
**والبدل : العوض من الشيء ، وما ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة من عداوة الشيطان لبني آدم جاء مبينا في آيات أخر . 

 كقوله : إن الشيطان لكم عدو فاتخذوه عدوا   [ 35 \ 6 ] ، وكذلك الأبوان ، كما قال تعالى : فقلنا ياآدم إن هذا عدو لك ولزوجك فلا يخرجنكما من الجنة فتشقى   [ 20 \ 117 ] . 

 وقد بين في غير هذا الموضع : أن الذين اتخذوا الشياطين أولياء بدلا من ولاية الله يحسبون أنهم في ذلك على حق . كقوله تعالى : إنهم اتخذوا الشياطين أولياء من دون الله ويحسبون أنهم مهتدون   [ 7 \ 30 ] ، وبين في مواضع أخر أن الكفار أولياء الشيطان . كقوله تعالى : والذين كفروا يقاتلون في سبيل الطاغوت فقاتلوا أولياء الشيطان   [ 4 \ 76 ] ، وقوله تعالى : إنا جعلنا الشياطين أولياء للذين لا يؤمنون   [ 7 \ 27 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : والذين كفروا أولياؤهم الطاغوت   [ 2 \ 257 ] ، وقولـه : إنما ذلكم الشيطان يخوف أولياءه فلا تخافوهم وخافون إن كنتم مؤمنين   [ 3 \ 175 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (238)
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
صـ 293 إلى صـ 298**
*
*
 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : وذريته [ 18 \ 50 ] ، دليل على أن للشيطان   ذرية . فادعاء أنه لا ذرية له مناقض لهذه الآية مناقضة صريحة كما ترى .  وكل  ما ناقض صريح القرآن فهو باطل بلا شك ! ولكن طريقة وجود نسله هل هي عن   تزويج أو غيره ، لا دليل عليها من نص صريح ، والعلماء مختلفون فيها .  وقال  الشعبي    : سألني الرجل : هل لإبليس زوجة ؟ فقلت : إن ذلك عرس لم أشهده ثم ذكرت قوله تعالى : أفتتخذونه وذريته أولياء من دوني   [ 18 \ 50 ] ،   [ ص: 293 ] فعلمت أنه لا تكون ذرية إلا من زوجة فقلت : نعم ، وما فهمه  الشعبي  من هذه الآية من أن الذرية تستلزم الزوجة روي مثله عن قتادة  ، وقال مجاهد      : إن كيفية وجود النسل منه أنه أدخل فرجه في فرج نفسه فباض خمس بيضات :   قال : فهذا أصل ذريته ، وقال بعض أهل العلم : إن الله تعالى خلق له في  فخذه  اليمنى ذكرا ، وفي اليسرى فرجا ، فهو ينكح هذا بهذا فيخرج له كل يوم  عشر  بيضات ، يخرج من كل بيضة سبعون شيطانا وشيطانة ، ولا يخفى أن هذه  الأقوال  ونحوها لا معول عليها لعدم اعتضادها بدليل من كتاب أو سنة . فقد  دلت الآية  الكريمة على أن له ذرية . أما كيفية ولادة تلك الذرية فلم يثبت  فيه نقل  صحيح ، ومثله لا يعرف بالرأي . وقال القرطبي  في تفسير هذه الآية : قلت : الذي ثبت في هذا الباب من الصحيح ما ذكره الحميري  في الجمع بين الصحيحين عن الإمام  أبي بكر البرقاني    : أنه خرج في كتابه مسندا عن  أبي محمد عبد الغني بن سعيد الحافظ  ، من رواية عاصم  ، عن أبي عثمان  ، عن سلمان  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تكن أول من يدخل السوق ولا آخر من يخرج منها ، فيها باض الشيطان وفرخ   " وهذا يدل على أن للشيطان ذرية من صلبه . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : هذا الحديث إنما يدل على أنه يبيض ويفرخ ، ولكن   لا دلالة فيه على ذلك . هل هي من أنثى هي زوجة له ، أو من غير ذلك . مع أن   دلالة الحديث على ما ذكرنا لا تخلو من احتمال ; لأنه يكثر في كلام العرب   إطلاق باض وفرخ على سبيل المثل ، فيحتمل معنى باض وفرخ أنه فعل بها ما شاء   من إضلال وإغواء ووسوسة ونحو ذلك على سبيل المثل ; لأن الأمثال لا تغير   ألفاظها ، وما يذكره كثير من المفسرين وغيرهم من تعيين أسماء أولاده   ووظائفهم التي قلدهم إياها ; كقوله : زلنبور صاحب الأسواق ، وتبر صاحب   المصائب يأمر بضرب الوجوه وشق الجيوب ونحو ذلك ، والأعور صاحب أبواب الزنا .   ومسوط صاحب الأخبار يلقيها في أفواه الناس فلا يجدون لها أصلا . وداسم هو   الشيطان الذي إذا دخل الرجل بيته فلم يسلم ولم يذكر اسم الله بصره ما لم   يرفع من المتاع وما لم يحسن موضعه يثير شره على أهله ، وإذا أكل ولم يذكر   اسم الله أكل معه . والولهان صاحب المزامير وبه كان يكنى إبليس ، إلى غير   ذلك من تعيين أسمائهم ووظائفهم كله لا معول عليه ; إلا ما ثبت منه عن  النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم . ومما ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم من تعيين  وظيفة  الشيطان واسمه ما رواه مسلم  رحمه الله في صحيحه : حدثنا يحيى بن خلف   [ ص: 294 ] الباهلي  ، حدثنا عبد الأعلى  عن  سعيد الجريري  عن أبي العلاء    : أن  عثمان بن أبي العاص  أتى   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله ، إن الشيطان قد حال بيني   وبين صلاتي وقراءتي يلبسها علي ! ! فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "   ذاك شيطان يقال له خنزب . فإذا أحسسته فتعوذ بالله منه ، واتفل عن يسارك   ثلاثا " قال : ففعلت ذلك فأذهبه الله عني   . 

وتحريش الشيطان بين الناس وكون إبليس يضع عرشه على البحر ، ويبعث سرايا فيفتنون الناس فأعظمهم عنده أعظمهم فتنة كل ذلك معروف ثابت في الصحيح . والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : ما أشهدتهم خلق السماوات والأرض ولا خلق أنفسهم وما كنت متخذ المضلين عضدا ،   التحقيق في معنى هذه الآية الكريمة أن الله يقول : ما أشهدت إبليس وجنوده  ;  أي : ما أحضرتهم خلق السماوات والأرض ، فأستعين بهم على خلقها ولا خلق   أنفسهم ، أي : ولا أشهدتهم خلق أنفسهم ، أي : ما أشهدت بعضهم خلق بعضهم   فأستعين به على خلقه ، بل تفردت بخلق جميع ذلك بغير معين ولا ظهير ! فكيف   تصرفون لهم حقي وتتخذونهم أولياء من دوني وأنا خالق كل شيء . 

 وهذا المعنى الذي أشارت له الآية من أن الخالق هو المعبود وحده جاء مبينا   في آيات كثيرة ، وقد قدمنا كثيرا منها في مواضع متعددة ، كقوله : أفمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق أفلا تذكرون   [ 16 \ 17 ] ، وقولـه : أم جعلوا لله شركاء خلقوا كخلقه فتشابه الخلق عليهم قل الله خالق كل شيء وهو الواحد القهار   [ 13 \ 16 ] ، وقولـه : هذا خلق الله فأروني ماذا خلق الذين من دونه بل الظالمون في ضلال مبين   [ 31 \ 11 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : قل أرأيتم شركاءكم الذين تدعون من دون الله أروني ماذا خلقوا من الأرض أم لهم شرك في السماوات   [ 35 \ 40 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : قل أرأيتم ما تدعون من دون الله أروني ماذا خلقوا من الأرض أم لهم شرك في السماوات   [ 46 \ 4 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات كما قدمناه مرارا . وقال بعض العلماء ولا خلق أنفسهم أي : ما أشهدتهم خلق أنفسهم ; بل خلقتهم على ما أردت وكيف شئت . وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وما كنت متخذ المضلين عضدا   [ 18 \ 51 ] ، فيه الإظهار في محل الإضمار ; لأن الأصل الظاهر . وما كنت متخذهم عضدا ، كقوله : ما أشهدتهم والنكتة البلاغية في الإظهار في محل الإضمار هي ذمه تعالى لهم بلفظ   [ ص: 295 ] الإضلال . وقوله " عضدا " أي : أعوانا . 

 وفي هذه الآية الكريمة التنبيه على أن الضالين المضلين لا تنبغي الاستعانة بهم ، والعبرة بعموم الألفاظ لا بخصوص الأسباب . 

 والمعنى المذكور أشير له في مواضع أخر ; كقوله تعالى : قال رب بما أنعمت علي فلن أكون ظهيرا للمجرمين     [ 28 \ 17 ] ، والظهير : المعين ، والمضلون : الذين يضلون أتباعهم عن   طريق الحق ، وقد قدمنا معنى الضلال وإطلاقاته في القرآن بشواهده العربية . 
قوله تعالى : ويوم يقول نادوا شركائي الذين زعمتم فدعوهم فلم يستجيبوا لهم وجعلنا بينهم موبقا   . 

 أي : واذكر يوم يقول الله جل وعلا للمشركين الذين كانوا يشركون معه الآلهة   والأنداد من الأصنام وغيرها من المعبودات من دون الله توبيخا لهم وتقريعا  :  نادوا شركائي الذين زعمتم أنهم شركاء معي ، فالمفعولان محذوفان : أي :   زعمتموهم شركاء لي كذبا وافتراء . أي : ادعوهم واستغيثوا بهم لينصروكم   ويمنعوكم من عذابي ، فدعوهم فلم يستجيبوا لهم ، أي : فاستغاثوا بهم فلم   يغيثوهم . وما ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : من عدم استجابتهم لهم   إذا دعوهم يوم القيامة جاء موضحا في مواضع أخر ، كقوله تعالى في سورة "   القصص " : ويوم يناديهم فيقول أين شركائي الذين كنتم تزعمون قال الذين حق عليهم القول ربنا هؤلاء الذين أغوينا أغويناهم كما غوينا تبرأنا إليك ما كانوا إيانا يعبدون وقيل ادعوا شركاءكم فدعوهم فلم يستجيبوا لهم ورأوا العذاب لو أنهم كانوا يهتدون   [ 28 \ 62 - 64 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : ذلكم الله ربكم له الملك والذين تدعون من دونه ما يملكون من قطمير إن تدعوهم لا يسمعوا دعاءكم ولو سمعوا ما استجابوا لكم ويوم القيامة يكفرون بشرككم ولا ينبئك مثل خبير   [ 35 \ 13 - 14 ] ، وقولـه : ومن أضل ممن يدعو من دون الله من لا يستجيب له إلى يوم القيامة وهم عن دعائهم غافلون وإذا حشر الناس كانوا لهم أعداء وكانوا بعبادتهم كافرين   [ 46 \ 5 ] ، وقولـه : واتخذوا من دون الله آلهة ليكونوا لهم عزا كلا سيكفرون بعبادتهم ويكونون عليهم ضدا   [ 19 \ 81 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : ولقد   جئتمونا فرادى كما خلقناكم أول مرة وتركتم ما خولناكم وراء ظهوركم وما  نرى  معكم شفعاءكم الذين زعمتم أنهم فيكم شركاء لقد تقطع بينكم وضل عنكم ما   كنتم تزعمون   [ 6 \ 94 ] ، والآيات في تبرئهم منهم يوم القيامة  ،  وعدم استجابتهم لهم كثيرة جدا . وخطبة الشيطان المذكورة في سورة "   إبراهيم " في   [ ص: 296 ] قوله تعالى : وقال الشيطان لما قضي الأمر إن الله وعدكم وعد الحق ووعدتكم فأخلفتكم إلى قوله : إني كفرت بما أشركتموني من قبل   [ 14 \ 22 ] ، من قبيل ذلك المعنى المذكور في الآيات المذكورة . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : وجعلنا بينهم موبقا اختلف العلماء فيه من ثلاث جهات : 

 الأولى : في المراد بالظرف الذي هو " بين " ، والثانية : في مرجع الضمير .   والثالثة : في المراد بالموبق ، وسنذكر هنا أقوالهم ، وما يظهر لنا  رجحانه  منها إن شاء الله تعالى . 

 أما الموبق : فقيل : المهلك . وقيل واد في جهنم . وقيل الموعد . قال صاحب الدر المنثور : أخرج ابن المنذر   وابن أبي حاتم  من طريق علي  عن  ابن عباس  في قوله : وجعلنا بينهم موبقا يقول : مهلكا ، وأخرج  ابن أبي شيبة  وابن المنذر  عن مجاهد  في قوله " موبقا " يقول : مهلكا   . وأخرج  ابن أبي شيبة  وابن المنذر  عن مجاهد  في قوله " موبقا " قال . واد في جهنم   . 

 وأخرج عبد الله بن أحمد  في زوائد الزهد ،  وابن جرير  وابن المنذر   وابن أبي حاتم  ، والبيهقي  في الشعب عن أنس  في قوله : وجعلنا بينهم موبقا قال : واد في جهنم من قيح ودم   . وأخرج أحمد  في الزهد ،  وابن جرير  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، والبيهقي  عن  ابن عمر  في قوله : وجعلنا بينهم موبقا قال : هو واد عميق في النار ، فرق الله به يوم القيامة بين أهل الهدى والضلالة ، وأخرج ابن المنذر   وابن أبي حاتم  عن عمرو البكالي  قال   : الموبق الذي ذكر الله : واد في النار ، بعيد القعر ، يفرق الله به يوم   القيامة بين أهل الإسلام وبين من سواهم من الناس   . وأخرج  ابن أبي حاتم  عن عكرمة  في   قوله تعالى موبقا ، قال : هو نهر يسيل نارا على حافتيه حيات أمثال البغال   الدهم ، فإذا ثارت إليهم لتأخذهم استغاثوا بالاقتحام في النار منها   .   وأخرج  ابن أبي حاتم  عن كعب  قال : إن في النار أربعة أودية يعذب الله بها أهلها : غليظ ، وموبق ، وأثام ، وغي   . انتهى كلام صاحب الدر المنثور . ونقل  ابن جرير  عن بعض أهل العلم بكلام العرب من أهل البصرة     : أن الموبق : الموعد ، واستدل لذلك بقول الشاعر : 


**وجاد شرورى والستار فلم يدع تعارا له والواديين بموبق* *يعني : بموعد ، والتحقيق : أن الموبق المهلك ، من قولهم وبق يبق ، كوعد يعد ،   [ ص:  297 ] إذا  هلك . وفيه لغة أخرى وهي : وبق يوبق كوجل يوجل ، ولغة ثالثة  أيضا وهي :  وبق يبق كورث يرث . ومعنى كل ذلك : الهلاك . والمصدر من وبق  بالفتح الوبوق  على القياس ، والوبق . ومن وبق بالكسر الوبق بفتحتين على  القياس . وأوبقته  ذنوبه : أهلكته ، ومن هذا المعنى قوله تعالى : أو يوبقهن بما كسبوا   [ 42 \ 34 ] ، أي : يهلكهن ، ومنه الحديث ، " فموبق نفسه أو بائعها فمعتقها   " وحديث " السبع الموبقات   " أي : المهلكات ، ومن هذا المعنى قول زهير    : 


**ومن يشتري حسن الثناء بماله     يصن عرضه عن كل شنعاء موبق 
**وقول   من قال ، إن الموبق العداوة ، وقول من قال : إنه المجلس كلاهما ظاهر   السقوط . والتحقيق فيه هو ما قدمنا . وأما أقوال العلماء في المراد بلفظه "   بين " فعلى قول الحسن  ومن وافقه : أن الموبق العداوة فالمعنى واضح ; أي : وجعلنا بينهم عداوة ; كقوله : الأخلاء يومئذ بعضهم لبعض عدو   [ 43 \ 67 ] ، وقولـه : وقال إنما اتخذتم من دون الله أوثانا مودة بينكم في الحياة الدنيا ثم يوم القيامة يكفر بعضكم ببعض ويلعن بعضكم بعضا     [ 29 \ 25 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . ولكن تفسير الموبق بالعداوة بعيد   كما قدمنا . وقال بعض العلماء : المراد بالبين في الآية : الوصل ; أي :   وجعلنا تواصلهم في الدنيا ملكا لهم يوم القيامة ; كما قال تعالى : إذ تبرأ الذين اتبعوا من الذين اتبعوا ورأوا العذاب وتقطعت بهم الأسباب   [ 2 \ 166 ] ، أي : المواصلات التي كانت بينهم في الدنيا . وكما قال : كلا سيكفرون بعبادتهم ويكونون عليهم ضدا   [ 19 \ 82 ] ، وكما قال تعالى : ثم يوم القيامة يكفر بعضكم ببعض ويلعن بعضكم بعضا   [ 29 \ 25 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . وقال بعض العلماء : وجعلنا بينهم موبقا   : جعلنا الهلاك بينهم ; لأن كلا منهم معين على هلاك الآخر لتعاونهم على الكفر والمعاصي فهم شركاء في العذاب ; كما قال تعالى : ولن ينفعكم اليوم إذ ظلمتم أنكم في العذاب مشتركون   [ 43 \ 39 ] ، وقولـه : قال لكل ضعف ولكن لا تعلمون   [ 7 \ 38 ] ، ومعنى هذا القول مروي عن ابن زيد    . وقال بعض العلماء : وجعلنا بينهم موبقا     : أي : بين المؤمنين والكافرين موبقا ، أي : مهلكا يفصل بينهم ، فالداخل   فيه ، في هلاك ، والخارج عنه في عافية . وأظهر الأقوال عندي وأجراها على   ظاهر القرآن ، أن المعنى : وجعلنا بين الكفار وبين من كانوا يعبدونهم   ويشركونهم مع الله موبقا أي : مهلكا ،   [ ص: 298 ] لأن الجميع يحيط بهم الهلاك من كل جانب ، كما قال تعالى : لهم من فوقهم ظلل من النار ومن تحتهم ظلل   [ 39 \ 16 ] ، وقولـه : لهم من جهنم مهاد ومن فوقهم غواش   [ 7 \ 41 ] ، وقولـه : إنكم وما تعبدون من دون الله حصب جهنم الآية [ 21 \ 98 ] ، وقال  ابن الأعرابي    : كل شيء حاجز بين شيئين يسمى موبقا ، نقله عنه القرطبي  ،   وبما ذكرنا تعلم أن الضمير في قوله " بينهم " قيل راجع إلى أهل النار .   وقيل راجع إلى أهل الجنة وأهل النار معا . وقيل راجع للمشركين وما كانوا   يعبدونه من دون الله . وهذا هو أظهرها لدلالة ظاهر السياق عليه ; لأن الله   يقول : ويوم يقول نادوا شركائي الذين زعمتم فدعوهم فلم يستجيبوا لهم   [ 18 \ 52 ] ، ثم قال مخبرا عن العابدين والمعبودين : وجعلنا بينهم موبقا   [ 18 \ 52 ] ، أي : مهلكا يفصل بينهم ويحيط بهم ، وهذا المعنى كقوله : ويوم نحشرهم جميعا ثم نقول للذين أشركوا مكانكم أنتم وشركاؤكم فزيلنا بينهم الآية [ 10 \ 28 ] ، أي : فرقنا بينهم . 

 وقولـه تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ويوم يقول قرأه عامة السبعة ما عدا حمزة  بالياء المثناة التحتية ، وقرأه حمزة    " نقول " بنون العظمة ، وعلى قراءة الجمهور فالفاعل ضمير يعود إلى الله ، أي : يقول هو أي : الله . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (239)
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
صـ 299 إلى صـ 304

قوله تعالى : ورأى المجرمون النار فظنوا أنهم مواقعوها ولم يجدوا عنها مصرفا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن المجرمين يرون النار يوم القيامة ،   ويظنون أنهم مواقعوها ، أي : مخالطوها وواقعون فيها . والظن في هذه الآية   بمعنى اليقين ; لأنهم أبصروا الحقائق وشاهدوا الواقع . وقد بين تعالى في   غير هذا الموضع أنهم موقنون بالواقع ; كقوله عنهم : ولو ترى إذ المجرمون ناكسو رءوسهم عند ربهم ربنا أبصرنا وسمعنا فارجعنا نعمل صالحا إنا موقنون   [ 32 \ 12 ] ، وكقوله : فكشفنا عنك غطاءك فبصرك اليوم حديد   [ 50 \ 22 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : أسمع بهم وأبصر يوم يأتوننا الآية [ 19 \ 38 ] ، ومن إطلاق الظن على اليقين [ قولـه ] تعالى : واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وإنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقو ربهم وأنهم إليه راجعون   [ 2 \ 45 - 46 ] ، أي : يوقنون أنهم ملاقو ربهم ، وقولـه تعالى : قال الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقو الله كم من فئة قليلة غلبت فئة كثيرة بإذن الله والله مع الصابرين   [ 2 \ 249 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : فأما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه فيقول هاؤم اقرءوا كتابيه إني ظننت أني ملاق حسابيه   [ 69 \ 19 - 20 ] ،   [ ص: 299 ] فالظن في هذه الآيات كلها بمعنى اليقين ، والعرب تطلق الظن على اليقين وعلى الشك ، ومن إطلاقه على اليقين في كلام العرب قول دريد بن الصمة    : 


**فقلت لهم ظنوا بألفي مدجج سراتهم في الفارسي المسرد* *وقول عميرة بن طارق    : 


**بأن تغتزوا قومي وأقعد فيكم     وأجعل مني الظن غيبا مرجما 
**وقد ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن المجرمين يرون النار ، وبين في موضع آخر أنها هي تراهم أيضا ، وهو قوله تعالى : بل كذبوا بالساعة وأعتدنا لمن كذب بالساعة سعيرا إذا رأتهم من مكان بعيد سمعوا لها تغيظا وزفيرا     [ 25 \ 11 - 12 ] ، وما جرى على ألسنة العلماء من أن الظن جل الاعتقاد   اصطلاح للأصوليين والفقهاء ، ولا مشاحة في الاصطلاح ، وقوله تعالى في هذه   الآية الكريمة : ولم يجدوا عنها مصرفا ،  المصرف  : المعدل ، أي : ولم يجدوا عن النار مكانا ينصرفون إليه ويعدلون  إليه ،  ليتخذوه ملجأ ومعتصما ينجون فيه من عذاب الله ، ومن إطلاق المصرف  على  المعدل بمعنى مكان الانصراف للاعتصام بذلك المكان قول أبي كبير الهذلي    : 


**أزهير  هل عن شيبة من مصرف     أم لا خلود لباذل متكلف 
**وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : 

ورأى المجرمون النار ،  من رأى البصرية ، فهي  تتعدى لمفعول واحد ، والتعبير بالماضي عن المستقبل  نظرا لتحقق الوقوع ،  فكان ذلك لتحقق وقوعه كالواقع بالفعل ، كما تقدم مرارا  ، والعلم عند الله  تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : ولقد صرفنا في هذا القرآن للناس من كل مثل وكان الإنسان أكثر شيء جدلا ، قوله : ولقد صرفنا     [ 18 \ 54 ] ، أي : رددنا وكثرنا تصريف الأمثال بعبارات مختلفة ،  وأساليب  متنوعة في هذا القرآن للناس . ليهتدوا إلى الحق ، ويتعظوا .  فعارضوا  بالجدل والخصومة ، والمثل : هو القول الغريب السائر في الآفاق ،  وضرب  الأمثال كثير في القرآن جدا ، كما قال تعالى : إن الله لا يستحيي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها   [ 2 \ 26 ] ، ومن أمثلة ضرب المثل فيه ياأيها الناس ضرب مثل فاستمعوا له إن الذين تدعون من دون الله لن يخلقوا ذبابا ولو اجتمعوا له الآية [ 22 \ 73 ] ، وقولـه : مثل الذين اتخذوا من دون الله أولياء كمثل العنكبوت اتخذت بيتا وإن أوهن البيوت لبيت العنكبوت لو كانوا يعلمون   [ 29 \ 41 ]   [ ص: 300 ] وقوله : فمثله كمثل الكلب إن تحمل عليه يلهث أو تتركه يلهث ذلك مثل القوم الذين كذبوا بآياتنا فاقصص القصص لعلهم يتفكرون ساء مثلا القوم الذين كذبوا بآياتنا الآية [ 7 \ 176 - 177 ] ، وكقوله : مثل الذين حملوا التوراة ثم لم يحملوها كمثل الحمار يحمل أسفارا بئس مثل القوم الذين كذبوا بآيات الله الآية [ 62 \ 5 ] ، وقولـه : واضرب لهم مثل الحياة الدنيا كماء أنزلناه من السماء الآية [ 18 \ 45 ] ، وقولـه : ضرب   الله مثلا عبدا مملوكا لا يقدر على شيء ومن رزقناه منا رزقا حسنا فهو  ينفق  منه سرا وجهرا هل يستوون الحمد لله بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون   [ 16 \ 75 ] ، وقولـه : وضرب   الله مثلا رجلين أحدهما أبكم لا يقدر على شيء وهو كل على مولاه أينما   يوجهه لا يأت بخير هل يستوي هو ومن يأمر بالعدل وهو على صراط مستقيم   [ 16 \ 76 ] ، وقولـه : ضرب لكم مثلا من أنفسكم هل لكم من ما ملكت أيمانكم من شركاء في ما رزقناكم فأنتم فيه سواء تخافونهم كخيفتكم أنفسكم الآية   [ 30 \ 28 ] ، والآيات بمثل هذا كثيرة جدا ، وفي هذه الأمثال وأشباهها في   القرآن عبر ومواعظ وزواجر عظيمة جدا ، لا لبس في الحق معها ، إلا أنها لا   يعقل معانيها إلا أهل العلم ، كما قال تعالى : وتلك الأمثال نضربها للناس وما يعقلها إلا العالمون ، ومن حكم ضرب المثل : أن يتذكر الناس ، كما قال تعالى : وتلك الأمثال نضربها للناس لعلهم يتفكرون 

 وقد بين تعالى في مواضع أخر : أن الأمثال مع إيضاحها للحق يهدي بها الله قوما ، ويضل بها قوما آخرين ، كما في قوله تعالى : إن   الله لا يستحيي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا  فيعلمون  أنه الحق من ربهم وأما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا  مثلا يضل  به كثيرا ويهدي به كثيرا وما يضل به إلا الفاسقين  [ 2 \ 26 ] ، وأشار إلى هذا المعنى في سورة " الرعد " ; لأنه لما ضرب المثل بقوله : أنزل   من السماء ماء فسالت أودية بقدرها فاحتمل السيل زبدا رابيا ومما يوقدون   عليه في النار ابتغاء حلية أو متاع زبد مثله كذلك يضرب الله الحق والباطل   فأما الزبد فيذهب جفاء وأما ما ينفع الناس فيمكث في الأرض كذلك يضرب الله   الأمثال   [ 13 \ 17 ] ، أتبع ذلك بقوله : للذين   استجابوا لربهم الحسنى والذين لم يستجيبوا له لو أن لهم ما في الأرض  جميعا  ومثله معه لافتدوا به أولئك لهم سوء الحساب ومأواهم جهنم وبئس  المهاد   [ 13 \ 18 ] ، ولا شك أن الذين   [ ص:  301 ] استجابوا  لربهم هم العقلاء الذين عقلوا معنى الأمثال ، وانتفعوا  بما تضمنت من بيان  الحق ، وأن الذين لم يستجيبوا له هم الذين لم يعقلوها ،  ولم يعرفوا ما  أوضحته من الحقائق ، فالفريق الأول هم الذين قال الله فيهم  ويهدي به كثيرا   [ 2 \ 26 ] ، والفريق الثاني هم الذين قال فيهم يضل به كثيرا وقال فيهم وما يضل به إلا الفاسقين   . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : ولقد صرفنا قال   بعض العلماء : مفعول " صرفنا " محذوف ، تقديره : البينات والعبر ، وعلى   هذا فـ " من " لابتداء الغاية ، أي : ولقد صرفنا الآيات والعبر من أنواع ضرب المثل للناس في هذا القرآن ليذكروا ، فقابلوا ذلك بالجدال والخصام ، ولذا قال : وكان الإنسان أكثر شيء جدلا   [ 18 \ 45 ] ، وهذا هو الذي استظهره أبو حيان  في البحر ، ثم قال : وقال ابن عطية  يجوز أن تكون " من " زائدة للتوكيد ، فالتقدير : ولقد صرفنا كل مثل ، فيكون مفعول " صرفنا " : " كل مثل " وهذا التخريج هو على مذهب الكوفيين  والأخفش  ، لا على مذهب جمهور البصريين  ، انتهى الغرض من كلام صاحب البحر المحيط ، وقال  الزمخشري      : " من كل مثل " من كل معنى هو كالمثل في غرابته وحسنه ا هـ ، وضابط ضرب   المثل الذي يرجع إليه كل معانيه التي يفسر بها : هو إيضاح معنى النظير  بذكر  نظيره ; لأن النظير يعرف بنظيره ، وهذا المعنى الذي ذكره في هذه  الآية  الكريمة جاء مذكورا في آيات أخر ، كقوله في " الإسراء " : ولقد صرفنا للناس في هذا القرآن من كل مثل فأبى أكثر الناس إلا كفورا   [ 17 \ 89 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : ولقد صرفنا في هذا القرآن ليذكروا وما يزيدهم إلا نفورا   [ 17 \ 41 ] ، وقولـه : وكذلك أنزلناه قرآنا عربيا وصرفنا فيه من الوعيد لعلهم يتقون أو يحدث لهم ذكرا   [ 20 \ 113 ] ، وقولـه : ولقد ضربنا للناس في هذا القرآن من كل مثل لعلهم يتذكرون قرءانا عربيا غير ذي عوج لعلهم يتقون   [ 39 \ 27 - 28 ] ، وقولـه : ولقد ضربنا للناس في هذا القرآن من كل مثل ولئن جئتهم بآية ليقولن الذين كفروا إن أنتم إلا مبطلون   [ 30 \ 58 ] ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية : وكان الإنسان أكثر شيء جدلا     [ 18 \ 54 ] أي : أكثر الأشياء التي من شأنها الخصومة إن فصلتها واحدا   بعد واحد " جدلا " أي : خصومة ومماراة بالباطل لقصد إدحاض الحق . 

 ومن الآيات الدالة على خصومة الإنسان بالباطل لإدحاض الحق قوله هنا ويجادل الذين كفروا بالباطل ليدحضوا به الحق   [ 18 \ 56 ] ،   [ ص: 302 ] وقولـه تعالى : والذين يحاجون في الله من بعد ما استجيب له حجتهم داحضة عند ربهم الآية [ 42 \ 16 ] وقولـه تعالى : أولم ير الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين   [ 36 \ 77 ] وقولـه تعالى : خلق الإنسان من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين   [ 16 \ 4 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وما فسرنا به قوله تعالى : وكان الإنسان أكثر شيء جدلا من أن معناه كثرة خصومة الكفار ومماراتهم بالباطل ليدحضوا به الحق هو السياق الذي نزلت فيه الآية الكريمة ; لأن قوله : ولقد صرفنا للناس في هذا القرآن من كل مثل   [ 17 \ 89 ] ، أي : ليذكروا ويتعظوا وينيبوا إلى ربهم : بدليل قوله : ولقد صرفنا في هذا القرآن ليذكروا   [ 17 \ 41 ] وقولـه : وتلك الأمثال نضربها للناس لعلهم يتفكرون   [ 59 \ 21 ] ، فلما أتبع ذلك بقوله : وكان الإنسان أكثر شيء جدلا     [ 18 \ 54 ] ، علمنا من سياق الآية أن الكفار أكثروا الجدل والخصومة   والمراء لإدحاض الحق الذي أوضحه الله بما ضربه في هذا القرآن من كل مثل ،   ولكن كون هذا هو ظاهر القرآن وسبب النزول لا ينافي تفسير الآية الكريمة   بظاهر عمومها ; لأن العبرة بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب كما بيناه بأدلته   فيما مضى ، ولأجل هذا لما طرق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عليا  وفاطمة  رضي الله عنهما ليلة فقال : " ألا تصليان " ؟ وقال علي  رضي   الله عنه : يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما أنفسنا بيد الله ، فإذا   شاء أن يبعثنا بعثنا ، انصرف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم راجعا وهو يضرب  فخذه  ويقول : وكان الإنسان أكثر شيء جدلا ، والحديث مشهور متفق عليه ، فإيراده صلى الله عليه وسلم الآية على قول علي  رضي   الله عنه " إنما أنفسنا بيد الله ، فإذا شاء أن يبعثنا بعثنا   " دليل  على  عموم الآية الكريمة ، وشمولها لكل خصام وجدل ، لكنه قد دلت آيات أخر  على  أن من الجدل ما هو محمود مأمور به لإظهار الحق ، كقوله تعالى : وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن   [ 16 \ 125 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن   [ 29 \ 46 ] ، وقولـه " جدلا " منصوب على التمييز ، على حد قوله في الخلاصة : 


**والفاعل المعنى انصبن بأفعلا مفضلا كأنت أعلى منزلا* *وقولـه : أكثر شيء جدلا أي   : أكثر الأشياء التي يتأتى منها الجدل جدلا كما تقدم ، وصيغة التفضيل إذا   أضيفت إلى نكرة كما في هذه الآية ، أو جردت من الإضافة والتعريف بالألف   واللام لزم إفرادها وتذكيرها كما عقده في الخلاصة بقوله : 

 [ ص: 303 ] 
**وإن لمنكور يضف أو جردا     ألزم تذكيرا وأن يوحدا 
**وقال  ابن جرير  رحمه الله في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة مبينا بعض الآيات المبينة للمراد بجدل الإنسان في الآية الكريمة ، بعد أن ساق سنده إلى ابن زيد  في قوله : وكان الإنسان أكثر شيء جدلا ، قال : الجدل الخصومة خصومة القوم لأنبيائهم وردهم عليهم ما جاءوا به ، وقرأ ما هذا إلا بشر مثلكم يأكل مما تأكلون منه ويشرب مما تشربون   [ 23 \ 33 ] ، وقرأ : يريد أن يتفضل عليكم   [ 23 \ 24 ] ، وقرأ حتى توفى الآية ولو نزلنا عليك كتابا في قرطاس فلمسوه بأيديهم لقال الذين كفروا إن هذا إلا سحر مبين   [ 6 \ 7 ] ، وقرأ : ولو فتحنا عليهم بابا من السماء فظلوا فيه يعرجون لقالوا إنما سكرت أبصارنا بل نحن قوم مسحورون   [ 15 \ 14 ] انتهى من تفسير  الطبري  ، ولا شك أن هذه الآيات التي ذكر عن ابن زيد  أنها   مفسرة لجدل الإنسان المذكور في الآية أنها كذلك ، كما قدمنا أن ذلك هو   ظاهر السياق وسبب النزول ، والآيات الدالة على مثل ذلك كثيرة في القرآن   العظيم ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : وما منع الناس أن يؤمنوا إذ جاءهم الهدى ويستغفروا ربهم إلا أن تأتيهم سنة الأولين أو يأتيهم العذاب قبلا   . 

 في هذه الآية الكريمة وجهان من التفسير معروفان عند أهل العلم ، وكلاهما   تدل على مقتضاه آيات من كتاب الله تعالى ، وأحد الوجهين أظهر عندي من الآخر   . 

 الأول منهما أن معنى الآية : وما منع الناس من الإيمان والاستغفار إذ   جاءتهم الرسل بالبينات الواضحات ، إلا ما سبق في علمنا : من أنهم لا يؤمنون   ، بل يستمرون على كفرهم حتى تأتيهم سنة الأولين من الكفار ، وإتيان  العذاب  إياهم يوم القيامة قبلا ، وعلى هذا القول فالآيات الدالة على هذا  المعنى  كثيرة جدا ، كقوله تعالى : إن الذين حقت عليهم كلمة ربك لا يؤمنون ولو جاءتهم كل آية حتى يروا العذاب الأليم   [ 10 \ 96 - 97 ] وقولـه : وما تغني الآيات والنذر عن قوم لا يؤمنون   [ 10 \ 101 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : إن تحرص على هداهم فإن الله لا يهدي من يضل وما لهم من ناصرين   [ 16 \ 37 ]   [ ص: 304 ] وكقوله تعالى : ومن يرد الله فتنته فلن تملك له من الله شيئا أولئك الذين لم يرد الله أن يطهر قلوبهم لهم في الدنيا خزي ولهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم   [ 5 \ 41 ] ، والآيات في مثل هذا المعنى كثيرة . 

 القول الثاني : أن في الآية الكريمة مضافا محذوفا ، تقديره : وما منع   الناس من الإيمان والاستغفار إلا طلبهم أن تأتيهم سنة الأولين ، أو يأتيهم   العذاب قبلا . 

 والآيات الدالة على طلبهم الهلاك والعذاب عنادا وتعنتا كثيرة جدا ، كقوله عن قوم شعيب     : فأسقط علينا كسفا من السماء إن كنت من الصادقين   [ 26 \ 187 ] ، وكقوله عن قوم هود     : قالوا أجئتنا لتأفكنا عن آلهتنا فأتنا بما تعدنا إن كنت من الصادقين   [ 46 \ 22 ] ، وكقوله عن قوم صالح     : وقالوا ياصالح ائتنا بما تعدنا إن كنت من المرسلين   [ 7 \ 77 ] ، وكقوله عن قوم لوط     : فما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا ائتنا بعذاب الله إن كنت من الصادقين   [ 29 \ 29 ] ، وكقوله عن قوم نوح     : قالوا يانوح قد جادلتنا فأكثرت جدالنا فأتنا بما تعدنا إن كنت من الصادقين   [ 11 \ 32 ] . 

 فهذه الآيات وأمثالها في القرآن ذكر الله فيها شيئا من سنة الأولين : أنهم   يطلبون تعجيل العذاب عنادا وتعنتا ، وبين تعالى أنه أهلك جميعهم بعذاب   مستأصل ، كإهلاك قوم نوح   بالطوفان ، وقوم صالح   بالصيحة ، وقوم شعيب   بعذاب يوم الظلة ، وقوم هود   بالريح العقيم ، وقوم لوط   بجعل عالي قراهم سافلها ، وإرسال حجارة السجيل عليهم ، كما هو مفصل في الآيات القرآنية . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (240)
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
صـ 305 إلى صـ 310*
*
 وبين في آيات كثيرة : أن كفار هذه الأمة كمشركي قريش  سألوا العذاب كما سأله من قبلهم ، كقوله : وإذ قالوا اللهم إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء أو ائتنا بعذاب أليم   [ 8 \ 32 ] ، وقولـه : وقالوا ربنا عجل لنا قطنا قبل يوم الحساب   [ 38 \ 16 ] ، وأصل القط : كتاب الملك الذي فيه الجائزة ، وصار يطلق على النصيب : فمعنى عجل لنا قطنا أي   : نصيبنا المقدر لنا من العذاب الذي تزعم وقوعه بنا إن لم نصدقك ونؤمن بك  ،  كالنصيب الذي يقدره الملك في القط الذي هو كتاب الجائزة ، ومنه قول الأعشى    : 


**ولا الملك النعمان يوم لقيته بغبطته يعطي القطوط ويأفق* *وقوله   " يأفق " أي : يفضل بعضا على بعض في العطاء ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة ،   والقول الأول أظهر عندي ; لأن ما لا تقدير فيه أولى مما فيه تقدير إلا بحجة     [ ص: 305 ] الرجوع إليها تثبت  المحذوف  المقدر ، والله تعالى أعلم ، وقد ذكرنا في كتابنا ) دفع إيهام  الاضطراب عن  آيات الكتاب ( وجه الجمع بين قوله تعالى هنا : وما منع الناس أن يؤمنوا إذ جاءهم الهدى ويستغفروا ربهم إلا أن تأتيهم سنة الأولين الآية [ 18 \ 55 ] ، وبين قوله تعالى : وما منع الناس أن يؤمنوا إذ جاءهم الهدى إلا أن قالوا أبعث الله بشرا رسولا     [ 17 \ 94 ] ، بما حاصله باختصار : أن المانع المذكور في سورة " الإسراء  "  مانع عادي يجوز تخلفه ; لأن استغرابهم بعث رسول من البشر مانع عادي  يجوز  تخلفه لإمكان أن يستغرب الكافر بعث رسول من البشر ثم يؤمن به مع ذلك   الاستغراب ، فالحصر في قوله تعالى : وما منع الناس أن يؤمنوا إذ جاءهم الهدى إلا أن قالوا أبعث الله بشرا رسولا   [ 17 \ 94 ] ، حصر في المانع العادي ، وأما الحصر في قوله هنا : وما منع الناس أن يؤمنوا إذ جاءهم الهدى ويستغفروا ربهم إلا أن تأتيهم سنة الأولين أو يأتيهم العذاب قبلا     [ 18 \ 55 ] ، فهو حصر في المانع الحقيقي ; لأن إرادته جل وعلا عدم   إيمانهم ، وحكمه عليهم بذلك ، وقضاءه به مانع حقيقي من وقوع غيره . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : أو يأتيهم العذاب قبلا ، قرأه الكوفيون    : وهم عاصم  وحمزة   والكسائي    " قبلا " بضم القاف والباء ، وقرأه الأربعة الباقون من السبعة : وهم نافع  ، وابن كثير  ، وأبو عمرو  ، وابن عامر    " قبلا " بكسر القاف وفتح الباء ، أما على قراءة الكوفيين  فقوله   " قبلا " بضمتين جمع قبيل ، والفعيل إذا كان اسما يجمع على فعل كسرير  وسرر  ، وطريق وطرق ، وحصير وحصر ، كما أشار إلى ذلك في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**وفعل لاسم رباعي بمد     قد زيد قبل لام إعلالا فقد 
**ما لم يضاعف في الأعم ذو الألف . ، إلخ . 

 وعلى هذا ، فمعنى الآية أو يأتيهم العذاب قبلا أي : أنواعا مختلفة ، يتلو بعضها بعضا ، وعلى قراءة من قرءوا " قبلا " كعنب ، فمعناه عيانا ، أي : أو يأتيهم العذاب عيانا ، وقال مجاهد  رحمه الله " قبلا " أي : فجأة ، والتحقيق : أن معناها عيانا ، وأصله من المقابلة ; لأن المتقابلين يعاين كل واحد منهما الآخر ، وذكر أبو عبيد      : أن معنى القراءتين واحد ، وأن معناهما عيانا ، وأصله من المقابلة ،   وانتصاب " قبلا " على الحال على كلتا القراءتين ، وهو على القولين   المذكورين في معنى " قبلا " إن قدرنا أنه بمعنى عيانا ، فهو مصدر منكر حال   كما قدمنا مرارا ، وعلى أنه جمع قبيل : فهو اسم جامد   [ ص:  306 ] مؤول  بمشتق ; لأنه في تأويل : أو يأتيهم العذاب في حال كونه أنواعا  وضروبا  مختلفة ، والمصدر المنسبك من " أن " وصلتها في قوله : أن يؤمنوا  في محل نصب  ; لأنه مفعول " منع " الثاني ، والمنسبك في " أن " وصلتها في  قوله : إلا أن تأتيهم سنة الأولين في  محل رفع ;  لأنه فاعل " منع " لأن الاستثناء مفرغ ، وما قبل " إلا " عامل  فيما بعدها  ، فصار التقدير : منع الناس الإيمان إتيان سنة الأولين ، على حد  قوله في  الخلاصة : 


**وإن يفرغ سابق إلا لما     بعد يكن كما لو إلا عدما 
**والاستغفار في قوله : ويستغفروا ربهم هو طلب المغفرة منه جل وعلا لجميع الذنوب السالفة بالإنابة إليه ، والندم على ما فات ، والعزم المصمم على عدم العود إلى الذنب . 
قوله تعالى : وما نرسل المرسلين إلا مبشرين ومنذرين   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه ما يرسل الرسل إلا مبشرين من   أطاعهم بالجنة ، ومنذرين من عصاهم بالنار ، وكرر هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ،   كقوله : وما نرسل المرسلين إلا مبشرين ومنذرين فمن آمن وأصلح فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون   [ 6 \ 48 ] ، وقد أوضحنا معنى البشارة والإنذار في أول هذه السورة الكريمة في الكلام على قوله تعالى : لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه الآية [ 18 \ 2 ] ، وانتصاب قوله " مبشرين " على الحال ، أي : ما نرسلهم إلا في حال كونهم مبشرين ومنذرين . 

 قوله تعالى : ويجادل الذين كفروا بالباطل ليدحضوا به الحق   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الذين كفروا يجادلون بالباطل ، أي :   يخاصمون الرسل بالباطل ، كقولهم في الرسول : ساحر ، شاعر ، كاهن ،  وكقولهم  في القرآن : أساطير الأولين ، سحر ، شعر ، كهانة ، وكسؤالهم عن  أصحاب  الكهف ، وذي القرنين ، وسؤالهم عن الروح عنادا وتعنتا ، ليبطلوا  الحق  بجدالهم وخصامهم بالباطل ، فالجدال : المخاصمة ، ومفعول " يجادل "  محذوف دل  ما قبله عليه ; لأن قوله : وما نرسل المرسلين يدل   على أن الذين يجادلهم الكفار بالباطل هم المرسلون المذكورون آنفا ، وحذف   الفضلة إذا دل المقام عليها جائز ، وواقع كثيرا في القرآن وفي كلام العرب :   كما عقده في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**وحذف فضلة أجز إن لم يضر كحذف ما سيق جوابا أو حصر* * [ ص: 307 ] والباطل : ضد الحق وكل شيء زائل مضمحل تسميه العرب : باطلا ، ومنه قول لبيد    : 


**ألا كل شيء ما خلا الله باطل     وكل نعيم لا محالة زائل 
**ويجمع الباطل كثيرا على أباطيل على غير القياس ، فيدخل في قول ابن مالك  في الخلاصة : 


**وحائد عن القياس كل ما خالف     في البابين حكما رسما 
**ومنه قول كعب بن زهير    : 


**كانت مواعيد عرقوب لها مثلا     وما مواعيده إلا الأباطيل 
**ويجمع أيضا على البواطل قياسا ، والحق : ضد الباطل ، وكل شيء ثابت غير زائل ولا مضمحل تسميه العرب حقا ، وقوله تعالى : ليدحضوا به الحق     [ 18 \ 56 ] ، أي : ليبطلوه ويزيلوه به وأصله من إدحاض القدم ، وهو   إزلاقها وإزالتها عن موضعها ، تقول العرب ، دحضت رجله : إذا زلقت ، وأدحضها   الله أزلقها ، ودحضت حجته إذا بطلت ، وأدحضها الله أبطلها ، والمكان  الدحض  : هو الذي تزل فيه الأقدام ؟ ومنه قول طرفة    : 


**أبا منذر رمت الوفاء فهبته     وحدت كما حاد البعير عن الدحض 
**وهذا الذي ذكره هنا من مجادلة الكفار للمرسل بالباطل أوضحه في مواضع أخر : كقوله : والذين يحاجون في الله من بعد ما استجيب له حجتهم داحضة عند ربهم   [ 42 \ 16 ] ، وقولـه جل وعلا : يريدون أن يطفئوا نور الله بأفواههم ويأبى الله إلا أن يتم نوره ولو كره الكافرون   [ 9 \ 32 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : يريدون ليطفئوا نور الله بأفواههم والله متم نوره ولو كره الكافرون   [ 61 \ 8 ] ، وإرادتهم إطفاء نور الله بأفواههم ، إنما هي بخصامهم وجدالهم بالباطل . 

 وقد بين تعالى في مواضع أخر ، أن ما أراده الكفار من إدحاض الحق بالباطل   لا يكون ، وأنهم لا يصلون إلى ما أرادوا ، بل الذي سيكون هو عكس ما أرادوه   فيحق [ الحق ] ويبطل الباطل ، كما قال تعالى : هو الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله ولو كره المشركون   [ 61 \ 9 ] ، وكقوله : ويأبى الله إلا أن يتم نوره ولو كره الكافرون   [ 9 \ 33 ] ، وقولـه : والله متم نوره ولو كره الكافرون   [ 9 \ 32 ] ،   [ ص: 308 ] وقولـه تعالى : بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فإذا هو زاهق ولكم الويل مما تصفون   [ 21 \ 18 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : وقل جاء الحق وزهق الباطل إن الباطل كان زهوقا   [ 17 \ 81 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : أنزل   من السماء ماء فسالت أودية بقدرها فاحتمل السيل زبدا رابيا ومما يوقدون   عليه في النار ابتغاء حلية أو متاع زبد مثله كذلك يضرب الله الحق والباطل   فأما الزبد فيذهب جفاء وأما ما ينفع الناس فيمكث في الأرض كذلك يضرب الله   الأمثال   [ 13 \ 17 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الدالة على أن  الحق  سيظهر ويعلو ، وأن الباطل سيضمحل ويزهق ويذهب جفاء ، وذلك هو نقيض ما  كان  يريده الكفار من إبطال الحق وإدحاضه بالباطل عن طريق الخصام والجدال . 

 قوله تعالى : واتخذوا آياتي وما أنذروا هزوا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الكفار اتخذوا آياته التي أنزلها   على رسوله ، وإنذاره لهم هزؤا ، أي : سخرية واستخفافا ، والمصدر بمعنى اسم   المفعول ، أي : اتخذوها مهزوءا بها مستخفا بها : كقوله : إن قومي اتخذوا هذا القرآن مهجورا   [ 25 \ 30 ] . 

 وهذا المعنى المذكور هنا جاء مبينا في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله تعالى : وإذا علم من آياتنا شيئا اتخذها هزوا   [ 45 \ 9 ] ، وكقوله تعالى : ياحسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزئون   [ 36 \ 30 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : ولقد استهزئ برسل من قبلك فحاق بالذين سخروا منهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون   [ 6 \ 10 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : ولئن سألتهم ليقولن إنما كنا نخوض ونلعب قل أبالله وآياته ورسوله كنتم تستهزئون لا تعتذروا قد كفرتم بعد إيمانكم الآية   [ 9 \ 65 - 66 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، و " ما " في قوله " ما أنذروا "   مصدرية ، كما قررنا ، وعليه فلا ضمير محذوف ، وقيل هي موصولة والعائد  محذوف  ، تقديره : " وما أنذروا به هزوا " ، وحذف العائد المجرور بحرف إنما  يطرد  بالشروط التي ذكرها في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**كذلك الذي جر بما الموصول جر     كمر بالذي مررت فهو بر 
**وفي قوله " هزوا " ثلاث قراءات سبعية قرأه حمزة  بإسكان الزاي في الوصل ، وبقية السبعة بضم الزاي وتحقيق الهمزة ، إلا حفصا  عن عاصم  فإنه يبدل الهمزة واوا ، وذلك مروي عن حمزة  في الوقف . 
قوله تعالى ومن أظلم ممن ذكر بآيات ربه فأعرض عنها ونسي ما قدمت يداه ، ذكر جل   [ ص: 309 ] وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه لا أحد أظلم ، أي : أكثر ظلما لنفسه ممن ذكر ، أي : وعظ بآيات ربه ، وهي هذا القرآن العظيم فأعرض عنها   [ 18 \ 57 ] ، أي : تولى وصد عنها . 

 وإنما قلنا : إن المراد بالآيات هذا القرآن العظيم لقرينة تذكير الضمير العائد إلى الآيات في قوله : أن يفقهوه ، أي : القرآن المعبر عنه بالآيات ، ويحتمل شمول الآيات للقرآن وغيره ، ويكون الضمير في قوله : أن يفقهوه أي : ما ذكر من الآيات ، كقول رؤبة : 

 فيها خطوط من سواد وبلق كأنه في الجلد توليع البهق ونظير ذلك في القرآن قوله تعالى : قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا فارض ولا بكر عوان بين ذلك   [ 2 \ 68 ] ، أي : ذلك الذي ذكر من الفارض والبكر ، ونظيره من كلام العرب قول ابن الزبعرى    : 


**إن للخير وللشر مدى وكلا ذلك وجه وقبل أي* *  : كلا ذلك المذكور من خير وشر ، وقد قدمنا إيضاح هذا ، وقوله : ونسي ما قدمت يداه   [ 18 \ 57 ] ، أي : من المعاصي والكفر ، مع أن الله لم ينسه بل هو محصيه عليه ومجازيه ، كما قال تعالى : يوم يبعثهم الله جميعا فينبئهم بما عملوا أحصاه الله ونسوه والله على كل شيء شهيد   [ 58 \ 6 ] ، وقال تعالى : وما نتنزل إلا بأمر ربك له ما بين أيدينا وما خلفنا وما بين ذلك وما كان ربك نسيا   [ 19 \ 64 ] ، وقال تعالى : قال علمها عند ربي في كتاب لا يضل ربي ولا ينسى   [ 20 \ 52 ] ، وقال بعض العلماء في قوله : ونسي ما قدمت يداه أي : تركه عمدا ولم يتب منه ، وبه صدر القرطبي  رحمه الله تعالى ، وما ذكره في هذه الآية الكريمة من أن الإعراض عن التذكرة بآيات الله من أعظم الظلم ، قد زاد عليه في مواضع أخر بيان أشياء من النتائج السيئة ، والعواقب الوخيمة الناشئة من الإعراض عن التذكرة ،   فمن نتائجه السيئة : ما ذكره هنا من أن صاحبه من أعظم الناس ظلما ، ومن   نتائجه السيئة جعل الأكنة على القلوب حتى لا تفقه الحق ، وعدم الاهتداء   أبدا كما قال هنا مبينا بعض ما ينشأ عنه من العواقب السيئة : إنا جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقرا وإن تدعهم إلى الهدى فلن يهتدوا إذا أبدا   [ 18 \ 57 ] ، ومنها انتقام الله جل وعلا من المعرض عن التذكرة ، كما قال تعالى : ومن أظلم ممن ذكر بآيات ربه ثم أعرض عنها إنا من المجرمين منتقمون   [ 32 \ 22 ] ، ومنها   [ ص: 310 ] كون المعرض كالحمار ، كما قال تعالى : فما لهم عن التذكرة معرضين كأنهم حمر مستنفرة الآية [ 74 \ 49 - 50 ] ، ومنها الإنذار بصاعقة مثل صاعقة عاد  وثمود  ، كما قال تعالى : فإن أعرضوا فقل أنذرتكم صاعقة مثل صاعقة عاد وثمود الآية [ 41 \ 13 ] ، ومنها المعيشة الضنك والعمى ، كما قال تعالى : ومن أعرض عن ذكري فإن له معيشة ضنكا ونحشره يوم القيامة أعمى   [ 20 \ 124 ] ، ومنها سلكه العذاب الصعد ، كما قال تعالى : ومن يعرض عن ذكر ربه يسلكه عذابا صعدا   [ 72 \ 17 ] ، ومنها تقييض القرناء من الشياطين ، كما قال تعالى : ومن يعش عن ذكر الرحمن نقيض له شيطانا فهو له قرين     [ 43 \ 36 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من النتائج السيئة ، والعواقب الوخيمة  الناشئة  عن الإعراض عن التذكير بآيات الله جل وعلا ، وقد أمر تعالى في  موضع آخر بالإعراض عن المتولي عن ذكره ، القاصر نظره على الحياة الدنيا ، وبين أن ذلك هو مبلغه من العلم ، فلا علم عنده بما ينفعه في معاده ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : فأعرض عن من تولى عن ذكرنا ولم يرد إلا الحياة الدنيا ذلك مبلغهم من العلم   [ 53 \ 29 - 30 ] ، وقد نهى جل وعلا عن طاعة مثل ذلك المتولي عن الذكر الغافل عنه في قوله : ولا تطع من أغفلنا قلبه عن ذكرنا واتبع هواه وكان أمره فرطا   [ 18 \ 28 ] ، كما تقدم إيضاحه . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية : ما قدمت يداه أي  : ما  قدم من أعمال الكفر ، ونسبة التقديم إلى خصوص اليد ; لأن اليد أكثر  مزاولة  للأعمال من غيرها من الأعضاء ، فنسبت الأعمال إليها على عادة العرب  في  كلامهم ، وإن كانت الأعمال التي قدمها منها ما ليس باليد كالكفر باللسان   والقلب ، وغير ذلك من الأعمال التي لا تزاول باليد كالزنا ، وقد بينا في   كتابنا ) دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب ( وجه الجمع بين قوله : ومن أظلم ممن ذكر بآيات ربه الآية [ 18 \ 57 ] ، وقولـه : ومن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا   [ 11 \ 18 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

 وأشهر أوجه الجمع في ذلك وجهان : أحدهما أن كل من قال الله فيه : ومن أظلم   ممن فعل كذا ، لا أحد أظلم من واحد منهم ، وإذا فهم متساوون في الظلم لا   يفوق بعضهم فيه بعضا ، فلا إشكال في كون كل واحد منهم لا أحد أظلم منه ،   والثاني أن صلة الموصول تعين كل واحد في محله ، وعليه فالمعنى في قوله : ومن أظلم ممن ذكر بآيات ربه فأعرض عنها   [ 18 \ 57 ] ، لا أحد أظلم ممن ذكر فأعرض أظلم ممن ذكر بآيات ربه   [ ص: 311 ] فأعرض عنها ، وفي قوله : ومن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا     [ 11 \ 18 ] لا أحد من المفترين أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا ، وهكذا   الأول أولى ; لأنه جار على ظاهر القرآن ولا إشكال فيه ، وممن اختاره أبو حيان  في البحر . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (241)
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
صـ 311 إلى صـ 316*
*

*
*
قوله تعالى : إنا جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقرا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه جعل على قلوب الظالمين المعرضين عن آيات الله إذا    ذكروا بها أكنة ، أي : أغطية تغطي قلوبهم فتمنعها من إدراك ما ينفعهم  مما   ذكروا به ، وواحد الأكنة كنان ، وهو الغطاء ، وأنه جعل في آذانهم  وقرا ،  أي  : ثقلا يمنعها من سماع ما ينفعهم من الآيات التي ذكروا بها ،  وهذا  المعنى  أوضحه الله تعالى في آيات أخر ، كقوله : ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة   [ 2 \ 7 ] ، وقولـه : أفرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه وأضله الله على علم وختم على سمعه وقلبه وجعل على بصره غشاوة الآية [ 45 \ 23 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : وإذا قرأت القرآن جعلنا بينك وبين الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة حجابا مستورا وجعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقرا وإذا ذكرت ربك في القرآن وحده ولوا على أدبارهم نفورا   [ 17 \ 45 ] ، وقولـه : أولئك الذين لعنهم الله فأصمهم وأعمى أبصارهم   [ 47 \ 23 ] ، وقولـه : ما كانوا يستطيعون السمع وما كانوا يبصرون   [ 11 \ 20 ] ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا . 

 فإن قيل : إذا كانوا لا يستطيعون السمع ولا يبصرون ولا يفقهون ; لأن الله    جعل الأكنة المانعة من الفهم على قلوبهم ، والوقر الذي هو الثقل المانع  من   السمع في آذانهم فهم مجبورون ، فما وجه تعذيبهم على شيء لا يستطيعون   العدول  عنه والانصراف إلى غيره ؟ ! 

 فالجواب : أن الله جل وعلا بين في آيات كثيرة من كتابه العظيم : أن تلك    الموانع التي يجعلها على قلوبهم وسمعهم وأبصارهم ، كالختم والطبع والغشاوة    والأكنة ، ونحو ذلك إنما جعلها عليهم جزاء وفاقا لما بادروا إليه من  الكفر   وتكذيب الرسل باختيارهم ، فأزاغ الله قلوبهم بالطبع والأكنة ونحو  ذلك ،   جزاء على كفرهم ، فمن الآيات الدالة على ذلك قوله تعالى : بل طبع الله عليها بكفرهم   [ 4 \ 155 ] ، أي : بسبب كفرهم ، وهو نص قرآني صريح في أن كفرهم السابق هو سبب الطبع على قلوبهم ، وقوله : فلما زاغوا أزاغ الله قلوبهم   [ 61 \ 5 ] . 

 [ ص: 312 ] وهو دليل أيضا واضح على أن سبب إزاغة الله قلوبهم هو زيغهم السابق ، وقوله : ذلك بأنهم آمنوا ثم كفروا فطبع على قلوبهم   [ 63 \ 3 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا الآية [ 2 \ 10 ] ، وقولـه : ونقلب أفئدتهم وأبصارهم كما لم يؤمنوا به أول مرة ونذرهم في طغيانهم يعمهون   [ 6 \ 110 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا يكسبون      [ 83 \ 14 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الدالة على أن الطبع على القلوب    ومنعها من فهم ما ينفع عقاب من الله على الكفر السابق على ذلك . 

 وهذا الذي ذكرنا هو وجه رد شبهة الجبرية  التي    يتمسكون بها في هذه الآيات المذكورة وأمثالها في القرآن العظيم ، وبهذا    الذي قررنا يحصل الجواب أيضا عن سؤال يظهر لطالب العلم فيما قررنا : وهو  أن   يقول : قد بينتم في الكلام على الآية التي قبل هذه أن جعل الأكنة على القلوب من نتائج الإعراض عن آيات الله عند    التذكير بها ، مع أن ظاهر الآية يدل عكس ذلك من أن الإعراض المذكور سببه    هو جعل الأكنة على القلوب ; لأن " إن " من حروف التعليل كما تقرر في   الأصول  في مسلك الإيماء والتنبيه ، كقولك : اقطعه إنه سارق ، وعاقبه إنه   ظالم ،  فالمعنى : اقطعه لعلة سرقته ، وعاقبه لعلة ظلمه ، وكذلك قوله تعالى   : فأعرض عنها ونسي ما قدمت يداه إنا جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة      [ 18 \ 57 ] ، أي : أعرض عنها لعلة جعل الأكنة على قلوبهم ; لأن الآيات    الماضية دلت على أن الطبع الذي يعبر عنه تارة بالطبع ، وتارة بالختم ،    وتارة بالأكنة ، ونحو ذلك سببه الأول الإعراض عن آيات الله والكفر بها كما    تقدم إيضاحه . 

 وفي هذه الآية الكريمة سؤالان معروفان ، الأول : أن يقال : ما مفسر الضمير في قوله : أن يفقهوه ، وقد قدمنا أنه الآيات في قوله : ذكر بآيات ربه   [ 18 \ 57 ] ، بتضمين الآيات معنى القرآن ، فقوله : أن يفقهوه ، أي : القرآن المعبر عنه بالآيات كما تقدم إيضاحه قريبا . 

 السؤال الثاني أن يقال : ما وجه إفراد الضمير في قوله : ذكر ، وقولـه : أعرض عنها ، وقولـه : ونسي ما قدمت يداه ، مع الإتيان بصيغة الجمع في الضمير في قوله : إنا جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقرا ، مع أن مفسر جميع الضمائر المذكورة واحد ، وهو الاسم الموصول في قوله : ممن ذكر بآيات ربه الآية . 

 [ ص: 213 ] والجواب  : هو أن الإفراد باعتبار   لفظ " من " ، والجمع باعتبار معناها ، وهو كثير  في القرآن العظيم ،   والتحقيق في مثل ذلك جواز مراعاة اللفظ تارة ، ومراعاة  المعنى تارة أخرى   مطلقا ، خلافا لمن زعم أن مراعاة اللفظ بعد مراعاة المعنى  لا تصح ،   والدليل على صحة قوله تعالى : ومن يؤمن بالله ويعمل صالحا يدخله جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبدا قد أحسن الله له رزقا      [ 65 \ 11 ] ، فإنه في هذه الآية الكريمة راعى لفظ " من " أولا فأفرد    الضمير في قوله : يؤمن ، وقولـه " ويعمل " ، وقولـه " يدخله " وراعى  المعنى   في قوله : خالدين فأتى فيه بصيغة الجمع ، ثم راعى اللفظ بعد ذلك  في قوله :   قد أحسن الله له رزقا   . وقوله : أن يفقهوه ،    فيه وفي كل ما يشابهه من الألفاظ وجهان معروفان لعلماء التفسير : أحدهما    أن المعنى جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة لئلا يفقهوه ، وعليه فلا النافية  محذوفة   دل المقام عليها ، وعلى هذا القول هنا اقتصر  ابن جرير الطبري  ،    والثاني : أن المعنى جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة كراهة أن يفقهوه ، وعلى هذا    فالكلام على تقدير مضاف ، وأمثال هذه الآية في القرآن كثيرة ، وللعلماء  في   كلها الوجهان المذكوران كقوله تعالى : يبين الله لكم أن تضلوا   [ 4 \ 176 ] ، أي : لئلا تضلوا ، أو كراهة أن تضلوا ، وقولـه : إن جاءكم فاسق بنبإ فتبينوا أن تصيبوا قوما بجهالة   [ 49 \ 6 ] ، أي : لئلا تصيبوا ، أو كراهة أن تصيبوا ، وأمثال ذلك كثيرة في القرآن العظيم . 

 وقولـه تعالى : أن يفقهوه ، أي : يفهموه ، فالفقه : الفهم ، ومنه قوله تعالى : فمال هؤلاء القوم لا يكادون يفقهون حديثا   [ 4 \ 78 ] ، أي : يفهمونه ، وقولـه تعالى : قالوا ياشعيب ما نفقه كثيرا مما تقول      [ 11 \ 91 ] ، أي : ما نفهمه ، والوقر : الثقل ، وقال الجوهري في صحاحه  :   الوقر بالفتح ، الثقل في الأذن ، والوقر بالكسر : الحمل ، يقال جاء  يحمل   وقره ، وأوقر بعيره وأكثر ما يستعمل الوقر في حمل البغل والحمار ا  هـ ،   وهذا الذي ذكره الجوهري وغيره جاء به القرآن ، قال في ثقل الأذن : وفي آذانهم وقرا   [ 6 \ 25 ] ، وقال في الحمل : فالحاملات وقرا   [ 51 \ 2 ] . 
قوله تعالى : وإن تدعهم إلى الهدى فلن يهتدوا إذا أبدا   . 

 بين في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الذين جعل الله على قلوبهم أكنة تمنعهم أن    يفقهوا ما ينفعهم من آيات القرآن التي ذكروا بها لا يهتدون أبدا ، فلا   ينفع  فيهم دعاؤك إياهم إلى الهدى ، وهذا المعنى الذي أشار   [ ص: 314 ] له هنا من أن من أشقاهم الله لا ينفع فيهم التذكير جاء مبينا في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : إن الذين حقت عليهم كلمة ربك لا يؤمنون ولو جاءتهم كل آية حتى يروا العذاب الأليم   [ 10 \ 96 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : كذلك سلكناه في قلوب المجرمين لا يؤمنون به حتى يروا العذاب الأليم   [ 26 \ 200 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : وما تغني الآيات والنذر عن قوم لا يؤمنون   [ 10 \ 101 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : وما كان لنفس أن تؤمن إلا بإذن الله ويجعل الرجس على الذين لا يعقلون   [ 10 \ 100 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : إن تحرص على هداهم فإن الله لا يهدي من يضل وما لهم من ناصرين   [ 16 \ 37 ] ، وهذه الآية وأمثالها في القرآن فيها وجهان معروفان عند العلماء . 

 أحدهما : أنها في الذين سبق لهم في علم الله أنهم أشقياء ، عياذا بالله تعالى . 

 والثاني : أن المراد أنهم كذلك ما داموا متلبسين بالكفر ، فإن هداهم الله    إلى الإيمان وأنابوا زال ذلك المانع ، والأول أظهر ، والعلم عند الله   تعالى  . 

 والفاء في قوله : فلن يهتدوا    [ 18 \ 57 ] ;   لأن الفعل الذي بعد " لن " لا يصلح أن يكون شرطا لـ " إن "  ونحوها ،   والجزاء إذا لم يكن صالحا لأن يكون شرطا لـ " إن " ونحوها لزم  اقترانه   بالفاء ، كما عقده في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**واقرن بفا حتما جوابا لو جعل شرطا لإن أو غيرها لم ينجعل* *وقولـه    في هذه الآية الكريمة " إذا " جزاء وجواب ، فدل على انتفاء اهتدائهم   لدعوة  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بمعنى أنهم جعلوا ما يجب أن يكون سببا    للاهتداء سببا لانتفائه ; لأن المعنى : فلن يهتدوا إذا دعوتهم ، ذكر هذا    المعنى  الزمخشري  ، وتبعه أبو حيان  في البحر ، وهذا المعنى قد غلطا فيه ، وغلط فيه خلق لا يحصى كثرة من البلاغيين وغيرهم . 

 وإيضاح ذلك أن  الزمخشري  هنا وأبا حيان  ظنا أن قوله : وإن تدعهم إلى الهدى فلن يهتدوا إذا أبدا شرط    وجزاء ، وأن الجزاء مرتب على الشرط كترتيب الجزاء على ما هو شرط فيه ;    ولذا ظنا أن الجزاء الذي هو عدم الاهتداء المعبر عنه في الآية بقوله : فلن يهتدوا مرتب على الشرط الذي هو دعاؤه إياهم المعبر عنه في الآية بقوله : وإن تدعهم إلى الهدى ، المشار إليه أيضا بقوله " إذا " فصار دعاؤه إياهم سبب انتفاء اهتدائهم وهذا غلط ; لأن هذه القضية الشرطية في هذه الآية الكريمة ليست شرطية لزومية ، حتى يكون بين شرطها وجزائها ارتباط ، بل هي شرطية اتفاقية ، والشرطية الاتفاقية   [ ص:   315 ] لا  ارتباط أصلا بين طرفيها ، فليس أحدهما سببا في الآخر ، ولا   ملزوما له ،  كما لو قلت : إن كان الإنسان ناطقا فالفرس صاهل فلا ربط بين   الطرفين ; لأن  الجزاء في الاتفاقية له سبب آخر غير مذكور ، كقولك : لو لم   يخف الله لم  يعصه ; لأن سبب انتفاء العصيان ليس هو عدم الخوف الذي هو   الشرط ، بل هو شيء  آخر غير مذكور ، وهو تعظيم الله جل وعلا ، ومحبته   المانعة من معصيته ،  وكذلك قوله هنا : فلن يهتدوا إذا أبدا ، سببه الحقيقي غير مذكور معه فليس هو قوله " وإن تدعهم   " كما ظنه  الزمخشري  وأبو حيان  وغيرهما ، بل سببه هو إرادة الله جل وعلا انتفاء اهتدائهم على وفق ما سبق في علمه أزلا . 

 ونظير هذه الآية الكريمة في عدم الارتباط بين طرفي الشرطية قوله تعالى : قل لو كنتم في بيوتكم لبرز الذين كتب عليهم القتل إلى مضاجعهم      [ 3 \ 154 ] ; لأن سبب بروزهم إلى مضاجعهم شيء آخر غير مذكور في الآية ،    وهو ما سبق في علم الله من أن بروزهم إليها لا محالة واقع ، وليس سببه    كينونتهم في بيوتهم المذكورة في الآية ، وكذلك قوله تعالى : قل لو كان البحر مدادا لكلمات ربي لنفد البحر   [ 18 \ 109 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وقد أوضحت الفرق بين الشرطية اللزومية والشرطية الاتفاقية في أرجوزتي في المنطق وشرحي لها في قولي : 


**مقدم الشرطية المتصله مهما تكن     صحبة ذاك التال له لموجب قد اقتضاها 
كسبب فهي اللزومية     ثم إن ذهب موجب الاصطحاب 
ذا بينهما فالاتفاقية عند العلما     ومثال الشرطية المتصلة اللزومية قولك 
  : كلما كانت الشمس طالعة     كان النهار موجودا 
**،    لظهور التلازم بين الطرفين ، ويكفي في ذلك حصول مطلق اللازمية دون   التلازم  من الطرفين ، كقولك : كلما كان الشيء إنسانا كان حيوانا ، إذ لا   يصدق عكسه  . 

 فلو قلت : كلما كان الشيء حيوانا كان إنسانا لم يصدق ; لأن اللزوم في أحد    الطرفين لا يقتضي الملازمة في كليهما ، ومطلق اللزوم تكون به الشرطية    لزومية ، أما إذا عدم اللزوم من أصله بين طرفيها فهي اتفاقية ، ومثالها :    كلمة كان الإنسان ناطقا كان الحمار ناهقا ، وبسبب عدم التنبه للفرق بين    الشرطية اللزومية ، والشرطية الاتفاقية ارتبك خلق كثير من النحويين    والبلاغيين في الكلام على معنى " لو " لأنهم أرادوا أن يجمعوا في   [ ص:   316 ] المعنى  بين قولك : لو كانت الشمس طالعة لكان النهار موجودا ، وبين   قولك : لو لم  يخف الله لم يعصه ، مع أن الشرط سبب في الجزاء في الأول ;   لأنها شرطية  لزومية ، ولا ربط بينهما في الثاني لأنها شرطية اتفاقية ،  ولا  شك أن من  أراد أن يجمع بين المفترقين ارتبك ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : وربك الغفور ذو الرحمة 

،  ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه غفور ، أي : كثير   المغفرة ، وأنه  ذو الرحمة يرحم عباده المؤمنين يوم القيامة ، ويرحم   الخلائق في الدنيا . 

 وبين في مواضع أخر : أن هذه المغفرة شاملة لجميع الذنوب بمشيئته جل وعلا إلا الشرك ، كقوله : إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء   [ 4 \ 48 ] ، وقولـه : إنه من يشرك بالله فقد حرم الله عليه الجنة   [ 5 \ 72 ] . 

 وبين في موضع آخر : أن رحمته واسعة ، وأنه سيكتبها للمتقين ، وهو قوله : ورحمتي وسعت كل شيء فسأكتبها للذين يتقون ويؤتون الزكاة   [ 7 \ 156 ] . 

 وبين في مواضع أخر سعة مغفرته ورحمته : كقوله : إن ربك واسع المغفرة   [ 53 \ 32 ] ، وقولـه : إن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا   [ 39 \ 53 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

 وبين في مواضع أخر أنه مع سعة رحمته ومغفرته شديد العقاب ، كقوله : وإن ربك لذو مغفرة للناس على ظلمهم وإن ربك لشديد العقاب   [ 13 \ 6 ] ، وقولـه : غافر الذنب وقابل التوب شديد العقاب   [ 40 \ 3 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : نبئ عبادي أني أنا الغفور الرحيم وأن عذابي هو العذاب الأليم   [ 15 \ 49 - 50 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

قوله تعالى : لو يؤاخذهم بما كسبوا لعجل لهم العذاب 

،  بين في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه لو يؤاخذ الناس بما كسبوا من   الذنوب  كالكفر والمعاصي لعجل لهم العذاب لشناعة ما يرتكبونه ، ولكنه حليم   لا يعجل  بالعقوبة ، فهو يمهل ولا يهمل . 

 وأوضح هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : ولو يؤاخذ الله الناس بظلمهم ما ترك عليها من دابة   [ 16 \ 61 ] ، وقولـه : ولو يؤاخذ الله الناس بما كسبوا ما ترك على ظهرها من دابة   [ 35 \ 45 ] ، وقد قدمنا هذا في سورة " النحل " مستوفى .
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (242)
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
صـ 317 إلى صـ 322*
*
*
*
قوله تعالى : بل لهم موعد لن يجدوا من دونه موئلا   . 

 بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة ، أنه وإن لم يعجل لهم العذاب في الحال فليس غافلا عنهم ولا تاركا  [ ص: 317 ] عذابهم ، بل هو تعالى جاعل لهم موعدا يعذبهم فيه ، لا يتأخر العذاب عنه ولا يتقدم . 

 وبين هذا في مواضع أخر ، كقوله في " النحل " : ولو يؤاخذ الله الناس بظلمهم ما ترك عليها من دابة ولكن يؤخرهم إلى أجل مسمى فإذا جاء أجلهم لا يستأخرون ساعة ولا يستقدمون   [ 16 \ 61 ] ، وقولـه في آخر سورة " فاطر " : ولو يؤاخذ الله الناس بما كسبوا ما ترك على ظهرها من دابة ولكن يؤخرهم إلى أجل مسمى فإذا جاء أجلهم فإن الله كان بعباده بصيرا   [ 35 \ 45 ] ، وكقوله : ولا تحسبن الله غافلا عما يعمل الظالمون إنما يؤخرهم ليوم تشخص فيه الأبصار   [ 14 \ 42 ] ، وكقوله : ولولا أجل مسمى لجاءهم العذاب   [ 29 \ 53 ] . 

 وقد دلت آيات كثيرة على أن الله لا يؤخر شيئا عن وقته الذي عين له ولا يقدمه عليه ، كقوله : ولن يؤخر الله نفسا إذا جاء أجلها   [ 63 \ 11 ] ، وقولـه : فإذا جاء أجلهم لا يستأخرون ساعة ولا يستقدمون   [ 7 \ 34 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : إن أجل الله إذا جاء لا يؤخر الآية [ 71 \ 4 ] ، وقولـه : لكل أجل كتاب   [ 13 \ 38 ] ، وقولـه : لكل نبإ مستقر   [ 6 \ 67 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : لن يجدوا من دونه موئلا      [ 18 \ 57 ] ، أي : ملجأ يلجئون إليه فيعتصمون به من ذلك العذاب  المجعول   له الموعد المذكور ، وهو اسم مكان ، من وأل يئل وألا ووءولا  بمعنى لجأ ،   ومعلوم في فن الصرف أن واوي الفاء من الثلاثي ينقاس مصدره  الميمي واسم   مكانه وزمانه على المفعل بكسر العين كما هنا ، ما لم يكن  معتل اللام   فالقياس فيه الفتح كالمولى ، والعرب تقول : لا وألت نفسه ، أي  : لا وجدت   منجى تنجو به ، ومنه قول الشاعر : 


**لا وألت نفسك خليتها للعامريين ولم تكلم* *وقال الأعشى    : 


**وقد أخالس رب البيت غفلته     وقد يحاذر مني ثم ما يئل 
**أي ما ينجو . 

 وأقوال المفسرين في " الموئل " راجعة إلى ما ذكرنا ، كقول بعضهم : موئلا    محيصا ، وقول بعضهم منجى ، وقول بعضهم محرزا ، إلى غير ذلك ، فكله بمعنى  ما   ذكرنا . 

 [ ص: 318 ] وقولـه تعالى : وتلك القرى أهلكناهم لما ظلموا وجعلنا لمهلكهم موعدا ، بين في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن القرى الماضية لما ظلمت بتكذيب الرسل والعناد واللجاج في الكفر والمعاصي أهلكهم الله بذنوبهم . 

 وهذا الإجمال في تعيين هذه القرى وأسباب هلاكها ، وأنواع الهلاك التي وقعت    بها جاء مفصلا في آيات أخر كثيرة ، كما جاء في القرآن من قصة قوم نوح   ، وقوم هود   ، وقوم صالح   ، وقوم شعيب   ، وقوم موسى   ،    كما تقدم بعض تفاصيله ، والقرى : جمع قرية على غير قياس ; لأن جمع   التكسير  على " فعل " بضم ففتح لا ينقاس إلا في جمع " فعلة " بالضم اسما   كغرفة  وقربة ، أو " فعلى " إذا كانت أنثى الأفعل خاصة ، كالكبرى والكبر ،   كما  أشار لذلك في الخلاصة بقوله : 

 وفعل جمعا لفعلة عرف ونحو كبرى . . . إلخ أي : وأما في غير ذلك فسماع يحفظ    ولا يقاس عليه ، وزاد في التسهيل نوعا ثالثا ينقاس فيه " فعل " بضم ففتح  ،   وهو الفعلة بضمتين إن كان اسما كجمعة وجمع ، واسم الإشارة في قوله : وتلك القرى   [ 18 \ 59 ] ، إنما أشير به لهم لأنهم يمرون عليها في أسفارهم ، كقوله : وإنكم لتمرون عليهم مصبحين وبالليل أفلا تعقلون   [ 37 \ 137 - 138 ] ، وقولـه : وإنها لبسبيل مقيم   [ 15 \ 76 ] ، وقولـه : وإنهما لبإمام مبين   [ 15 \ 79 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقولـه " وتلك " مبتدأ و " القرى " صفة له ، أو عطف بيان ، وقولـه : "    أهلكناهم " هو الخبر ، ويجوز أن يكون الخبر هو " القرى " وجملة " أهلكناهم "    في محل حال ، كقوله : فتلك بيوتهم خاوية بما ظلموا   [ 27 \ 52 ] ، ويجوز أن يكون قوله : " وتلك " في محل نصب بفعل محذوف يفسره العامل المشتغل بالضمير ، على حد قوله في الخلاصة : 


**إن مضمر اسم سابق فعلا شغل     عنه بنصب لفظه أو المحل 
فالسابق انصبه بفعل أضمرا     حتما موافق لما قد أظهرا 
**وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : لمهلكهم موعدا   [ 18 \ 59 ] ، قرأه عامة السبعة ما عدا عاصما  بضم    الميم وفتح اللام على صيغة اسم المفعول ، وهو محتمل على هذه القراءة أن    يكون مصدرا ميميا ، أي : جعلنا لإهلاكهم موعدا ، وأن يكون اسم زمان ، أي :      [ ص: 319 ] وجعلنا لوقت إهلاكهم  موعدا ،  وقد  تقرر في فن الصرف أن كل فعل زاد ماضيه على ثلاثة أحرف مطلقا  فالقياس  في  مصدره الميمي واسم مكانه واسم زمانه أن يكون الجميع بصيغة اسم  المفعول  ،  والمهلك بضم الميم من أهلكه الرباعي ، وقرأه حفص  عن عاصم    " لمهلكهم " بفتح الميم وكسر اللام ، وقرأه شعبة  عن عاصم    " لمهلكهم " بفتح الميم واللام معا ، والظاهر أنه على قراءة حفص  اسم    زمان ، أي : وجعلنا لوقت هلاكهم موعدا ; لأنه من هلك يهلك بالكسر ، وما    كان ماضيه على " فعل " بالفتح ومضارعه " يفعل " بالكسر كهلك يهلك ، وضرب    يضرب ، ونزل ينزل فالقياس في اسم مكانه وزمانه " المفعل " بالكسر ، وفي    مصدره الميمي المفعل بالفتح ، تقول هذا منزله بالكسر أي : مكان نزوله أو    وقت نزوله ، وهذا " منزله " بفتح الزاي ، أي : نزوله ، وهكذا ، منه قول    الشاعر : 


**أإن ذكرتك الدار منزلها جمل     بكيت فدمع العين منحدر سجل 
**فقوله    : " منزلها جمل " بالفتح ، أي : نزول جمل إياها وبه تعلم أنه على قراءة    شعبة " لمهلكهم " بفتح الميم واللام أنه مصدر ميمي ، أي : وجعلنا لهلاكهم    موعدا ، والموعد : الوقت المحدد لوقوع ذلك فيه . 
تنبيه 

لفظة " لما " ترد في القرآن وفي كلام العرب على ثلاثة أنواع   : 

 الأول : لما النافية الجازمة للمضارع ، نحو قوله : أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يأتكم مثل الذين خلوا من قبلكم   [ 2 \ 214 ] ، وقولـه : أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يعلم الله الذين جاهدوا منكم الآية    [ 3 \ 142 ] ، وهذه حرف بلا خلاف ، وهي مختصة بالمضارع ، والفوارق    المعنوية بينها وبين لم النافية مذكورة في علم العربية ، وممن أوضحها ابن هشام  وغيره . 

 الثاني : أن تكون حرف استثناء بمعنى إلا ، فتدخل على الجملة الاسمية ، كقوله تعالى : إن كل نفس لما عليها حافظ      [ 86 \ 4 ] ، في قراءة من شدد " لما " أي : ما كل نفس إلا عليها حافظ ،    ومن هذا النوع قول العرب : أنشدك الله لما فعلت ; أي : ما أسألك إلا  فعلك ،   ومنه قول الراجز : 


**قالت له بالله يا ذا البردين لما غنثت نفسا أو نفسين* * [ ص:   320 ] فقولها  " غنثت " بغين معجمة ونون مكسورة وثاء مثلثة مسندا لتاء   المخاطب ، والمراد  بقولها " غنثت " تنفست في الشرب ، كنت بذلك عن الجماع ،   تريد عدم متابعته  لذلك ، وأن يتنفس بين ذلك ، وهذا النوع حرف أيضا بلا   خلاف ، وبعض أهل العلم  يقول : إنه لغة هذيل    . 

 الثالث من أنواع " لما " هو النوع المختص بالماضي المقتضي جملتين ، توجد ثانيتهما عند وجود أولاهما ، كقوله : لما ظلموا ،    أي : لما ظلموا أهلكناهم ، فما قبلها دليل على الجملة المحذوفة ، وهذا    النوع هو الغالب في القرآن وفي كلام العرب ، " ولما " هذه التي تقتضي ربط    جملة بجملة اختلف فيها النحويون : هل هي حرف ، أو اسم ، وخلافهم فيها  مشهور   ، وممن انتصر لأنها حرف  ابن خروف  وغيره ، وممن انتصر لأنها اسم ابن السراج  والفارسي   وابن جني  وغيرهم ، وجواب " لما " هذه يكون فعلا ماضيا بلا خلاف ، كقوله تعالى : فلما نجاكم إلى البر أعرضتم الآية [ 17 \ 67 ] ، ويكون جملة اسمية مقرونة بـ " إذا " الفجائية ، كقوله : فلما نجاهم إلى البر إذا هم يشركون   [ 29 \ 65 ] ، أو مقرونة بالفاء كقوله : فلما نجاهم إلى البر فمنهم مقتصد الآية [ 31 \ 32 ] ، ويكون جوابها فعلا مضارعا كما قاله ابن عصفور  ، كقوله : فلما ذهب عن إبراهيم الروع وجاءته البشرى يجادلنا في قوم لوط الآية [ 11 \ 74 ] ، وبعض ما ذكرنا لا يخلو من مناقشة عند علماء العربية ، ولكنه هو الظاهر . 

 هذه الأنواع الثلاثة ، هي التي تأتي لها " لما " في القرآن وفي كلام العرب . 

 أما " لما " المتركبة من كلمات أو كلمتين فليست من " لما " التي كلامنا    فيها ; لأنها غيرها ، فالمركبة من كلمات كقول بعض المفسرين في معنى قوله    تعالى : وإن كلا لما ليوفينهم ربك   [ 11 \ 111 ] ، في قراءة ابن عامر  وحمزة  وحفص  عن عاصم  بتشديد    نون " إن " وميم " لما " على قول من زعم أن الأصل على هذه القراءة : لمن    ما بمن التبعيضية ، وما بمعنى من ، أي : وإن كلا لمن جملة ما يوفيهم ربك    أعمالهم ، فأبدلت نون " من " ميما وأدغمت في ما ، فلما كثرت الميمات  حذفت   الأولى فصار لما ، وعلى هذا القول : فـ " لما " مركبة من ثلاث كلمات  :   الأولى الحرف الذي هو اللام ، والثانية من ، والثالثة ما ، وهذا القول  وإن   قال به بعض أهل العلم لا يخفى ضعفه وبعده ، وأنه لا يجوز حمل القرآن  عليه ،   وقصدنا مطلق التمثيل لـ " لما " المركبة من كلمات على   [ ص: 321 ] قول من قال بذلك ، وأما المركبة من كلمتين فكقول الشاعر : 


**لما رأيت أبا يزيد مقاتلا     أدع القتال وأشهد الهيجاء 
**لأن    قوله : " لما " في هذا البيت ، مركبة من " لن " النافية الناصبة للمضارع  و   " ما " المصدرية الظرفية ، أي : لن أدع القتال ما رأيت أبا يزيد  مقاتلا ،   أي : مدة رؤيتي له مقاتلا . 
قوله تعالى : فلما بلغا مجمع بينهما نسيا حوتهما   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن موسى  وفتاه نصبا حوتهما لما بلغ مجمع البحرين ، ولكنه تعالى أوضح أن النسيان واقع من فتى موسى       ; لأنه هو الذي كان تحت يده الحوت ، وهو الذي نسيه ، وإنما أسند  النسيان   إليهما ; لأن إطلاق المجموع مرادا بعضه أسلوب عربي كثير في  القرآن وفي  كلام  العرب ، وقد أوضحنا أن من أظهر أدلته قراءة حمزة   والكسائي    : فإن قاتلوكم فاقتلوهم      [ 2 \ 191 ] ، من القتل في الفعلين لا من القتال ، أي : فإن قتلوا  بعضكم   فليقتلهم بعضكم الآخر ، والدليل على أن النسيان إنما وقع من فتى موسى  دون موسى  قوله تعالى عنهما : فلما جاوزا قال لفتاه آتنا غداءنا لقد لقينا من سفرنا هذا نصبا قال أرأيت إذ أوينا إلى الصخرة فإني نسيت الحوت وما أنسانيه إلا الشيطان أن أذكره الآية [ 18 \ 62 ] ; لأن قول موسى    : " آتنا غداءنا   " يعني به الحوت فهو يظن أن فتاه لم ينسه ، كما قاله غير واحد ، وقد صرح فتاه : بأنه نسيه بقوله : فإني نسيت الحوت وما أنسانيه إلا الشيطان الآية . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : وما أنسانيه إلا الشيطان ، دليل على أن النسيان من الشيطان كما دلت عليه آيات أخر ، كقوله تعالى : وإما ينسينك الشيطان فلا تقعد بعد الذكرى مع القوم الظالمين   [ 6 \ 68 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : استحوذ عليهم الشيطان فأنساهم ذكر الله الآية [ 58 \ 19 ] . 

 وفتى موسى  هو يوشع بن نون  ، والضمير في قوله تعالى : مجمع بينهما   [ 18 \ 61 ] ، عائد إلى " البحرين " المذكورين في قوله تعالى : لا أبرح حتى أبلغ مجمع البحرين   . الآية [ 18 \ 60 ] ، والمجمع : اسم مكان على القياس ، أي : مكان اجتماعهما . 

 والعلماء مختلفون في تعيين " البحرين " المذكورين ، فذهب أكثرهم إلى أنهما بحر   [ ص: 322 ] فارس  مما يلي المشرق ، وبحر الروم  مما يلي المغرب  ، وقال  محمد بن كعب القرظي    : " مجمع البحرين   " عند طنجة  في أقصى بلاد المغرب  وروى  ابن أبي حاتم  من طريق  السدي  قال : هما الكر والرأس حيث يصبان في البحر ، وقال ابن عطية    : " مجمع البحرين   " ذراع في أرض فارس من جهة أذربيجان  ، يخرج من البحر المحيط من شماله إلى جنوبه ، وطرفيه مما يلي بر الشام  ، وقيل : هما بحر الأردن  والقلزم  ، وعن  ابن المبارك  قال : قال بعضهم بحر أرمينية  ، وعن  أبي بن كعب  قال : بإفريقية  ،    إلى غير ذلك من الأقوال ، ومعلوم أن تعيين " البحرين " من النوع الذي    قدمنا أنه لا دليل عليه من كتاب ولا سنة ، وليس في معرفته فائدة ، فالبحث    عنه تعب لا طائل تحته ، وليس عليه دليل يجب الرجوع إليه ، وزعم بعض الملاحدة الكفرة المعاصرين : أن موسى  لم يسافر إلى مجمع بحرين ، بدعوى أنه لم يعرف ذلك في تاريخه ، زعم في غاية الكذب والبطلان ، ويكفي في القطع بذلك أنه مناقض لقوله تعالى : فلما بلغا مجمع بينهما الآية [ 18 \ 61 ] ، مع التصريح بأنه سفر فيه مشقة وتعب ، وذلك لا يكون إلا في بعيد السفر ، ولذا قال تعالى عن موسى    : لقد لقينا من سفرنا هذا نصبا   [ 18 \ 62 ] ، ومعلوم أن ما ناقض القرآن فهو باطل ; لأن نقيض الحق باطل بإجماع العقلاء لاستحالة صدق النقيضين معا . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : وما أنسانيه إلا الشيطان ، قرأه عامة القراء ما عدا حفصا    " أنسانيه " بكسر الهاء ، وقرأه حفص  عن عاصم    " أنسانيه " بضم الهاء .
قوله تعالى : فوجدا عبدا من عبادنا آتيناه رحمة من عندنا وعلمناه من لدنا علما ، هذا العبد المذكور في هذه الآية الكريمة هو الخضر  عليه    السلام بإجماع العلماء ، ودلالة النصوص الصحيحة على ذلك من كلام النبي   صلى  الله عليه وسلم ، وهذه الرحمة والعلم اللدني اللذان ذكر الله امتنانه   عليه  بهما لم يبين هنا هل هما رحمة النبوة وعلمها ، أو رحمة الولاية   وعلمها ،  والعلماء مختلفون في الخضر    : هل هو نبي ، أو رسول ، أو ولي ، كما قال الراجز : 
**واختلفت في خضر أهل العقول قيل نبي أو ولي أو رسول* 
*

 وقيل ملك ، ولكنه يفهم من بعض الآيات أن هذه الرحمة المذكورة هنا رحمة    نبوة ، وأن هذا العلم اللدني علم وحي ، مع العلم بأن في الاستدلال بها على    ذلك مناقشات معروفة عند العلماء . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (243)
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
صـ 323 إلى صـ 328*
*

*
*
 اعلم أولا أن الرحمة تكرر إطلاقها على النبوة في القرآن ، وكذلك العلم المؤتى   [ ص: 323 ] من الله تكرر إطلاقه فيه على علم الوحي ، فمن إطلاق الرحمة على النبوة قوله تعالى في " الزخرف " : وقالوا لولا نزل هذا القرآن على رجل من القريتين عظيم أهم يقسمون رحمة ربك الآية [ 43 \ 31 ] ، أي : نبوته حتى يتحكموا في إنزال القرآن على رجل عظيم من القريتين ، وقولـه تعالى في سورة " الدخان " : فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم أمرا من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلين رحمة من ربك الآية [ 44 \ 4 - 5 ] ، وقولـه تعالى في آخر " القصص " : وما كنت ترجو أن يلقى إليك الكتاب إلا رحمة من ربك الآية [ 28 \ 86 ] ، ومن إطلاق إيتاء العلم على النبوة قوله تعالى : وأنزل الله عليك الكتاب والحكمة وعلمك ما لم تكن تعلم وكان فضل الله عليك عظيما   [ 4 \ 113 ] ، وقوله : وإنه لذو علم لما علمناه الآية [ 12 \ 68 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 ومعلوم أن الرحمة وإيتاء العلم اللدني أعم من كون ذلك عن طريق النبوة   وغيرها ، والاستدلال بالأعم على الأخص فيه أن وجود الأعم لا يستلزم وجود   الأخص كما هو معروف ، ومن أظهر الأدلة في أن الرحمة والعلم اللدني اللذين امتن الله بهما على عبده الخضر  عن طريق النبوة والوحي قوله تعالى عنه : وما فعلته عن أمري     [ 18 \ 82 ] ، أي : وإنما فعلته عن أمر الله جل وعلا ، وأمر الله إنما   يتحقق عن طريق الوحي ، إذ لا طريق تعرف بها أوامر الله ونواهيه إلا الوحي   من الله جل وعلا ، ولا سيما قتل الأنفس البريئة في ظاهر الأمر ، وتعييب سفن   الناس بخرقها ; لأن العدوان على أنفس الناس وأموالهم لا يصح إلا عن طريق   الوحي من الله تعالى ، وقد حصر تعالى طرق الإنذار في الوحي في قوله تعالى :   قل إنما أنذركم بالوحي   [ 21 \ 45 ] ، و " إنما " صيغة حصر ، فإن قيل : قد يكون ذلك عن طريق الإلهام ؟ فالجواب أن المقرر في الأصول أن الإلهام من الأولياء لا يجوز الاستدلال به على شيء ، لعدم العصمة ، وعدم الدليل على الاستدلال به ، بل لوجود الدليل على عدم جواز الاستدلال به ، وما يزعمه بعض المتصوفة  من جواز العمل بالإلهام في حق الملهم دون غيره ، وما يزعمه بعض الجبرية  أيضا من الاحتجاج بالإلهام في حق الملهم وغيره جاعلين الإلهام كالوحي المسموع مستدلين بظاهر قوله تعالى : فمن يرد الله أن يهديه يشرح صدره للإسلام   [ 6 \ 125 ] ، وبخبر " اتقوا فراسة المؤمن فإنه ينظر بنور الله     " كله باطل لا يعول عليه ، لعدم اعتضاده بدليل ، وغير المعصوم لا ثقة   بخواطره ; لأنه لا يأمن دسيسة الشيطان ، وقد ضمنت الهداية في اتباع الشرع ،   ولم تضمن في اتباع الخواطر والإلهامات ، والإلهام في الاصطلاح : إيقاع  شيء    [ ص: 324 ] في القلب يثلج له  الصدر من  غير استدلال بوحي ولا نظر في حجة عقلية ، يختص الله به من يشاء من  خلقه ،  أما ما يلهمه الأنبياء مما يلقيه الله في قلوبهم فليس كإلهام غيرهم  ،  لأنهم معصومون بخلاف غيرهم ، قال في مراقي السعود في كتاب الاستدلال : 

 وينبذ الإلهام بالعراء أعني به إلهام الأولياء وقد رآه بعض من تصوفا وعصمة   النبي توجب اقتفا وبالجملة ، فلا يخفى على من له إلمام بمعرفة دين  الإسلام  أنه لا طريق تعرف بها أوامر الله ونواهيه ، وما يتقرب إليه به من  فعل وترك  إلا عن طريق الوحي ، فمن ادعى أنه غني في الوصول إلى ما يرضي ربه عن الرسل ، وما جاءوا به ولو في مسألة واحدة فلا شك في زندقته ، والآيات والأحاديث الدالة على هذا لا تحصى ، قال تعالى : وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا   [ 17 \ 15 ] ، ولم يقل حتى نلقي في القلوب إلهاما ، وقال تعالى : رسلا مبشرين ومنذرين لئلا يكون للناس على الله حجة بعد الرسل   [ 4 \ 165 ] ، وقال : ولو أنا أهلكناهم بعذاب من قبله لقالوا ربنا لولا أرسلت إلينا رسولا فنتبع آياتك الآية [ 20 \ 134 ] ، والآيات والأحاديث بمثل هذا كثيرة جدا ، وقد بينا طرفا من ذلك في سورة " بني إسرائيل " في الكلام على قوله : وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا   [ 17 \ 15 ] ، وبذلك تعلم أن ما يدعيه كثير من الجهلة المدعين التصوف من أن لهم ولأشياخهم طريقا باطنة توافق الحق عند الله ولو كانت مخالفة لظاهر الشرع ، كمخالفة ما فعله الخضر  لظاهر العلم الذي عند موسى  ، زندقة ، وذريعة إلى الانحلال بالكلية من دين الإسلام ، بدعوى أن الحق في أمور باطنة تخالف ظاهره . 

 قال القرطبي  رحمه الله في تفسيره ما نصه : قال شيخنا الإمام أبو العباس    : ذهب قوم من زنادقة الباطنية  إلى   سلوك طريق لا تلزم منه هذه الأحكام الشرعية فقالوا : هذه الأحكام الشرعية   العامة إنما يحكم بها على الأنبياء والعامة ، وأما الأولياء وأهل الخصوص   فلا يحتاجون إلى تلك النصوص ، بل إنما يراد منهم ما يقع في قلوبهم ، ويحكم   عليهم بما يغلب عليهم من خواطرهم ، وقالوا : وذلك لصفاء قلوبهم عن  الأكدار ،  وخلوها عن الأغيار ، فتتجلى لهم العلوم الإلهية ، والحقائق  الربانية ،  فيقفون على أسرار الكائنات ، ويعلمون أحكام الجزئيات ،  فيستغنون بها عن  أحكام الشرائع الكليات ، كما اتفق للخضر  فإنه استغنى بما تجلى له من العلوم عما كان عند موسى  من تلك الفهوم ، وقد جاء فيما   [ ص:  325 ] ينقلون  " استفت قلبك وإن أفتاك المفتون " ، قال شيخنا رضي الله عنه  : وهذا القول  زندقة وكفر ، يقتل قائله ولا يستتاب ; لأنه إنكار ما علم من  الشرائع ، فإن  الله تعالى قد أجرى سنته ، وأنفذ حكمته بأن أحكامه لا تعلم  إلا بواسطة رسله  السفراء بينه وبين خلقه ، وهم المبلغون عنه رسالته وكلامه ، المبينون شرائعه وأحكامه ، اختارهم لذلك وخصهم بما هنالك ، كما قال تعالى : الله يصطفي من الملائكة رسلا ومن الناس إن الله سميع بصير   [ 22 \ 75 ] ، وقال تعالى : الله أعلم حيث يجعل رسالته   [ 6 \ 124 ] ، وقال تعالى : كان الناس أمة واحدة فبعث الله النبيين مبشرين ومنذرين   [ 2 \ 213 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وعلى الجملة ، فقد حصل العلم القطعي واليقين الضروري ، واجتماع السلف والخلف على أن لا طريق لمعرفة أحكام الله تعالى التي هي راجعة إلى أمره ونهيه ، ولا يعرف شيء منها إلا من جهة الرسل ،   فمن قال إن هناك طريقا أخرى يعرف بها أمره ونهيه غير الرسل حيث يستغني عن   الرسل فهو كافر يقتل ولا يستتاب ، ولا يحتاج معه إلى سؤال وجواب ، ثم هو   قول بإثبات أنبياء بعد نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ، الذي قد جعله الله خاتم   أنبيائه ورسله ، فلا نبي بعده ولا رسول . 

 وبيان ذلك أن من قال : يأخذ عن قلبه ، وأن ما يقع فيه حكم الله تعالى ،   وأنه يعمل بمقتضاه ، وأنه ولا يحتاج مع ذلك إلى كتاب ولا سنة فقد أثبت   لنفسه خاصة النبوة ، فإن هذا نحو ما قاله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن روح القدس نفث في روعي   . " الحديث ، انتهى من تفسير القرطبي    . 

 وما ذكره في كلام شيخه المذكور من أن الزنديق لا يستتاب هو مذهب مالك  ومن   وافقه ، وقد بينا أقوال العلماء في ذلك وأدلتهم ، وما يرجحه الدليل في   كتابنا ) دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب ( في سورة " آل عمران " ، وما   يستدل به بعض الجهلة ممن يدعي التصوف على اعتبار الإلهام من ظواهر بعض   النصوص كحديث " استفت قلبك وإن أفتاك الناس وأفتوك     " لا دليل فيه البتة على اعتبار الإلهام : لأنه لم يقل أحد ممن يعتد به   أن المفتي الذي تتلقى الأحكام الشرعية من قبله القلب ، بل من الحديث :   التحذير من الشبه ; لأن الحرام بين والحلال بين ، وبينهما أمور مشتبهة لا   يعلمها كل الناس . 

 فقد يفتيك المفتي بحلية شيء وأنت تعلم من طريق أخرى أنه يحتمل أن يكون حراما ، وذلك باستناد إلى الشرع ، فإن قلب المؤمن لا يطمئن لما فيه الشبهة ، والحديث ، كقوله " دع ما   [ ص: 326 ] يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك   " وقولـه صلى الله عليه وسلم : " البر حسن الخلق ، والإثم ما حاك في نفسك وكرهت أن يطلع عليه الناس   " رواه مسلم  من حديث النواس بن سمعان  رضي الله عنه ، وحديث وابصة بن معبد  رضي   الله عنه المشار إليه قال : أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : "   جئت تسأل عن البر " ؟ قلت نعم : قال : " استفت قلبك ، البر ما اطمأنت إليه   النفس واطمأن إليه القلب ، والإثم ما حاك في النفس وتردد في الصدر وإن   أفتاك الناس وأفتوك   " قال النووي  في ) رياض الصالحين ( : حديث حسن  ، رواه أحمد   والدارمي  في   مسنديهما ، ولا شك أن المراد بهذا الحديث ونحوه الحث على الورع وترك   الشبهات ، فلو التبست مثلا ميتة بمذكاة ، أو امرأة محرم بأجنبية ، وأفتاك   بعض المفتين بحلية إحداهما لاحتمال أن تكون هي المذكاة في الأول ،   والأجنبية في الثاني ، فإنك إذا استفتيت قلبك علمت أنه يحتمل أن تكون هي   الميتة أو الأخت ، وأن ترك الحرام والاستبراء للدين والعرض لا يتحقق إلا   بتجنب الجميع ; لأن ما لا يتم ترك الحرام إلا بتركه فتركه واجب ، فهذا يحيك   في النفس ولا تنشرح له ، لاحتمال الوقوع في الحرام فيه كما ترى ، وكل ذلك   مستند لنصوص الشرع لا للإلهام . 

 ومما يدل على ما ذكرنا من كلام أهل الصوفية المشهود لهم بالخير والدين والصلاح قول الشيخ  أبي القاسم الجنيد بن محمد بن الجنيد الخزاز القواريري  رحمه الله : ( مذهبنا هذا مقيد بالكتاب والسنة ) ، نقله عنه غير واحد ممن ترجمه رحمه الله ، كابن كثير  وابن خلكان  وغيرهما ، ولا شك أن كلامه المذكور هو الحق ، فلا أمر ولا نهي إلا على ألسنة الرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام ، وبهذا كله تعلم أن قتل الخضر  للغلام ، وخرقه للسفينة ، وقوله : وما فعلته عن أمري ، دليل ظاهر على نبوته   . وعزا  الفخر الرازي  في تفسيره القول بنبوته للأكثرين ، ومما يستأنس به للقول بنبوته تواضع موسى  عليه الصلاة والسلام له في قوله : قال له موسى هل أتبعك على أن تعلمن مما علمت رشدا   [ 18 \ 66 ] ، وقولـه : قال ستجدني إن شاء الله صابرا ولا أعصي لك أمرا   [ 18 \ 69 ] ، مع قول الخضر  له وكيف تصبر على ما لم تحط به خبرا ، [ 18 \ 68 ] . 
مسألة 

 اعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في الخضر    : هل هو حي إلى الآن ، أو هو غير حي ، بل ممن مات فيما مضى من الزمان ؟ فذهب كثير من أهل العلم إلى أنه حي ، وأنه شرب من   [ ص: 327 ] عين تسمى عين الحياة ، وممن نصر القول بحياته القرطبي  في تفسيره ، والنووي  في شرح مسلم  وغيره ،  وابن الصلاح  ، والنقاش  وغيرهم ، قال ابن عطية    : وأطنب النقاش  له هذا المعنى ، يعني حياة الخضر  وبقاءه إلى يوم القيامة ، وذكر في كتابه أشياء كثيرة عن  علي بن أبي طالب  ، وكلها لا تقوم على ساق انتهى بواسطة نقل القرطبي  في تفسيره . 

 وحكايات الصالحين عن الخضر  أكثر من أن تحصر ، ودعواهم أنه يحج هو وإلياس  كل   سنة ، ويروون عنهما بعض الأدعية ، كل ذلك معروف ، ومستند القائلين بذلك   ضعيف جدا ; لأن غالبه حكايات عن بعض من يظن به الصلاح ، ومنامات وأحاديث   مرفوعة عن أنس  وغيره ، وكلها ضعيف لا تقوم به حجة . 

 ومن أقواه عند القائلين به آثار التعزية حين توفي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد ذكر  ابن عبد البر  في تمهيده عن علي  رضي   الله عنه قال : لما توفي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وسجي بثوب هتف هاتف من   ناحية البيت يسمعون صوته ولا يرون شخصه : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  وبركاته ،  السلام عليكم أهل البيت كل نفس ذائقة الموت الآية   [ 3 \ 185 ] ، إن في الله خلفا من كل هالك ، وعوضا من كل تالف ، وعزاء من   كل مصيبة فبالله فثقوا ، وإياه فارجوا ، فإن المصاب من حرم الثواب ،  فكانوا  يرون أنه الخضر  عليه السلام ، يعني أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، انتهى بواسطة نقل القرطبي  في تفسيره . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : والاستدلال على حياة الخضر  بآثار التعزية كهذا الأثر الذي ذكرنا آنفا مردود من وجهين : 

 الأول : أنه لم يثبت ذلك بسند صحيح ، قال ابن كثير  في تفسيره : وحكى النووي  وغيره في بقاء الخضر  إلى الآن ، ثم إلى يوم القيامة قولين ، ومال هو  وابن الصلاح  إلى   بقائه ، وذكروا في ذلك حكايات عن السلف وغيرهم ، وجاء ذكره في بعض   الأحاديث ، ولا يصح شيء من ذلك ، وأشهرها حديث التعزية وإسناده ضعيف ا هـ ،   منه . 

 الثاني : أنه على فرض أن حديث التعزية صحيح لا يلزم من ذلك عقلا ولا شرعا ولا عرفانا أن يكون ذلك المعزي هو الخضر  ، بل يجوز أن يكون غير الخضر  من مؤمني الجن ; لأن الجن هم الذين قال الله فيهم : إنه يراكم هو وقبيله من حيث لا ترونهم   [ 7 \ 27 ] ، ودعوى أن ذلك المعزي هو الخضر  تحكم بلا دليل ، وقولـهم : كانوا يرون أنه الخضر  ليس حجة يجب الرجوع إليها ; لاحتمال أن يخطئوا في ظنهم ، ولا يدل ذلك على   [ ص: 328 ] إجماع شرعي معصوم ، ولا متمسك لهم في دعواهم أنه الخضر  كما ترى . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : الذي يظهر لي رجحانه بالدليل في هذه المسألة أن الخضر  ليس بحي بل توفي ، وذلك لعدة أدلة : 

 الأول : ظاهر عموم قوله تعالى : وما جعلنا لبشر من قبلك الخلد أفإن مت فهم الخالدون   [ 21 \ 34 ] ، فقوله " لبشر " نكرة في سياق النفي فهي تعم كل بشر ، فيلزم من ذلك نفي الخلد عن كل بشر من قبله ، والخضر  بشر من قبله ، فلو كان شرب من عين الحياة وصار حيا خالدا إلى يوم القيامة لكان الله قد جعل لذلك البشر الذي هو الخضر  من قبله الخلد . 

 الثاني : قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " اللهم إن تهلك هذه العصابة من أهل الإسلام لا تعبد في الأرض   " فقد قال مسلم  في صحيحه : حدثنا  هناد بن السري  ، حدثنا  ابن المبارك  عن  عكرمة بن عمار  ، حدثني  سماك الحنفي  قال : سمعت  ابن عباس  يقول : حدثني  عمر بن الخطاب  قال : لما كان يوم بدر ) ح ( وحدثنا  زهير بن حرب  واللفظ له ، حدثنا  عمر بن يونس الحنفي  ، حدثنا  عكرمة بن عمار  ، حدثني  أبو زميل هو زميل الحنفي  ، حدثني  عبد الله بن عباس  قال : حدثني  عمر بن الخطاب  قال : لما كان يوم بدر  نظر   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المشركين وهم ألف وأصحابه ثلاثمائة   وتسعة عشر رجلا ، فاستقبل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم القبلة ثم مد يديه فجعل   يهتف بربه : " اللهم أنجز لي ما وعدتني ، اللهم إن تهلك هذه العصابة من   أهل الإسلام لا تعبد في الأرض " فما زال يهتف بربه مادا يديه مستقبل القبلة   حتى سقط رداؤه عن منكبيه ، فأتاه أبو بكر  فأخذ   رداءه فألقاه على منكبيه ثم التزمه من ورائه وقال : يا نبي الله كفاك   مناشدتك ربك ، فإنه سينجز لك ما وعدك ، فأنزل الله عز وجل : إذ تستغيثون ربكم فاستجاب لكم أني ممدكم بألف من الملائكة مردفين   [ 8 \ 9 ] ، فأمده الله بالملائكة   . . ، الحديث ، ومحل الشاهد منه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تعبد في الأرض     " فعل في سياق النفي فهو بمعنى : لا تقع عبادة لك في الأرض ; لأن الفعل   ينحل عن مصدر وزمن عند النحويين ، وعن مصدر ونسبة وزمن عند كثير من   البلاغيين ، فالمصدر كامن في مفهومه إجماعا ، فيتسلط عليه النفي فيؤول إلى   النكرة في سياق النفي ، وهي من صيغ العموم كما تقدم إيضاحه في سورة " بني   إسرائيل " وإلى كون الفعل في سياق النفي والشرط من صيغ العموم أشار في   مراقي السعود بقوله عاطفا على ما يفيد العموم : 

**ونحو لا شربت أو إن شربا واتفقوا إن مصدر قد جلبا* 
*فإذا علمت أن معنى قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن تهلك هذه العصابة لا تعبد في الأرض   " أي : لا تقع عبادة لك في الأرض . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (244)
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
صـ 329 إلى صـ 334*
*

*
*
 فاعلم أن ذلك النفي يشمل بعمومه وجود الخضر  حيا في الأرض ; لأنه على تقدير وجوده حيا في الأرض فإن الله يعبد في الأرض ، ولو على فرض هلاك تلك العصابة من أهل الإسلام ; لأن الخضر  ما دام حيا فهو يعبد الله في الأرض ، وقال  البخاري  في صحيحه : حدثني محمد بن عبد الله بن حوشب  حدثنا عبد الوهاب  ، حدثنا خالد  عن عكرمة  عن  ابن عباس  قال : قال   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم بدر : " اللهم أنشدك عهدك ووعدك ، اللهم إن   شئت لم تعبد في الأرض " فأخذ أبو بكر بيده فقال : حسبك ! فخرج وهو يقول :  سيهزم الجمع ويولون الدبر   [ 54 \ 45 ] ، فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث : " اللهم إن شئت لم تعبد في الأرض   " أي : إن شئت إهلاك هذه الطائفة من أهل الإسلام لم تعبد في الأرض ، فيرجع معناه إلى الرواية التي ذكرنا عن مسلم  في صحيحه من حديث  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه ، وقد بينا وجه الاستدلال بالحديث عن وفاة الخضر    . 

 الثالث : إخباره صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنه على رأس مائة سنة من الليلة التي تكلم فيها بالحديث لم يبق على وجه الأرض أحد ممن هو عليها تلك الليلة ، فلو كان الخضر  حيا في الأرض لما تأخر بعد المائة المذكورة ، قال  مسلم بن الحجاج  رحمه الله في صحيحه : حدثنا  محمد بن رافع  ،  وعبد بن حميد  ، قال  محمد بن رافع    : حدثنا ، وقال عبد    : أخبرنا عبد الرزاق  ، أخبرنا معمر  عن  الزهري  ، أخبرني  سالم بن عبد الله  وأبو بكر بن سليمان    : أن عبد الله بن عمر  قال : صلى   بنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات ليلة صلاة العشاء في آخر حياته ،   فلما سلم قام فقال : " أرأيتكم ليلتكم هذه ، فإن على رأس مائة سنة منها لا   يبقى ممن هو اليوم على ظهرها أحد " . قال  ابن عمر      : فوهل الناس في مقالة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تلك فيما يتحدثون  من  هذه الأحاديث عن مائة سنة ، وإنما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "   لا يبقى ممن هو اليوم على ظهر الأرض أحد " ، يريد بذلك أن ينخرم ذلك  القرن ، حدثني  عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الدارمي  ، أخبرنا أبو اليمان  أخبرنا شعيب  ، ورواه الليث  عن عبد الرحمن بن خالد بن مسافر  ، كلاهما عن  الزهري  بإسناد معمر  كمثل حديثه ، حدثني  هارون بن عبد الله  ،  وحجاج بن الشاعر  قالا : حدثنا  حجاج بن محمد  ، قال : قال  ابن جريج    : أخبرني أبو الزبير  أنه سمع  جابر بن عبد الله  يقول : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل أن يموت بشهر : " تسألوني   [ ص: 330 ] عن الساعة وإنما علمها عند الله ، وأقسم الله ما على الأرض من نفس منفوسة تأتي عليها مائة سنة   " حدثنيه محمد بن حاتم  ، حدثنا محمد بن بكر  ، أخبرنا  ابن جريج  بهذا الإسناد ولم يذكر " قبل موته بشهر " . 

 حدثني يحيى بن حبيب  ، ومحمد بن عبد الأعلى  ، كلاهما عن  المعتمر  قال ابن حبيب  ، حدثنا  معتمر بن سليمان  ، قال : سمعت أبي ، حدثنا  أبو نضرة  عن  جابر بن عبد الله  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال ذلك قبل موته بشهر أو نحو ذلك : " ما من نفس منفوسة اليوم تأتي مائة سنة وهي حية يومئذ " ، وعن عبد الرحمن صاحب السقاية  ، عن  جابر بن عبد الله  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمثل ذلك ، وفسرها عبد الرحمن  قال : نقص العمر ، حدثنا  أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ، حدثنا  يزيد بن هارون  ، أخبرنا  سليمان التيمي  بالإسنادين جميعا مثله . 

 حدثنا  ابن نمير  ، حدثنا أبو خالد  عن داود  واللفظ له ) ح ( وحدثنا أبو  بكر بن أبي شيبة  ، حدثنا  سليمان بن حيان  عن داود  عن  أبي نضرة  عن أبي سعيد  قال : لما   رجع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من تبوك سألوه عن الساعة ، فقال رسول الله   صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تأتي مائة وعلى الأرض نفس منفوسة اليوم   " حدثني  إسحاق بن منصور  ، أخبرنا أبو الوليد  ، أخبرنا أبو عوانة  عن حصين  عن سالم  عن  جابر بن عبد الله  قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما من نفس منفوسة تبلغ مائة سنة " فقال سالم    : تذاكرنا ذلك عنده : إنما هي كل نفس مخلوقة يومئذ ا هـ منه بلفظه . 

 فهذا الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  ابن عمر  ، وجابر  ، وأبو سعيد  فيه   تصريح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنه لا تبقى نفس منفوسة حية على وجه   الأرض بعد مائة سنة ، فقوله " نفس منفوسة " ونحوها من الألفاظ في روايات   الحديث نكرة في سياق النفي فهي تعم كل نفس مخلوقة على الأرض ، ولا شك أن   ذلك العموم بمقتضى اللفظ يشمل الخضر    ; لأنه نفس منفوسة على الأرض ، وقال  البخاري  في صحيحه : حدثنا أبو اليمان  ، أخبرنا شعيب  عن  الزهري  قال : حدثني  سالم بن عبد الله بن عمر  ،  وأبو بكر بن أبي حثمة  أن عبد الله بن عمر  قال : صلى   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة العشاء في آخر حياته ، فلما سلم قام النبي   صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : " أرأيتكم ليلتكم هذه ، فإن رأس مائة لا يبقى   ممن هو اليوم على ظهر الأرض أحد " فوهل الناس في مقالة رسول الله صلى الله   عليه وسلم إلى ما يتحدثون من هذه الأحاديث عن مائة سنة : وإنما قال النبي   صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا يبقى ممن هو اليوم على ظهر الأرض " يريد بذلك   أنها تخرم ذلك القرن انتهى منه بلفظه ، وقد بينا وجه دلالته على المراد قريبا . 

 [ ص: 331 ] الرابع : أن الخضر  لو   كان حيا إلى زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لكان من أتباعه ، ولنصره وقاتل   معه ; لأنه مبعوث إلى جميع الثقلين الإنس والجن ، والآيات الدالة على  عموم  رسالته كثيرة جدا ، كقوله تعالى : قل ياأيها الناس إني رسول الله إليكم جميعا   [ 7 \ 158 ] ، وقولـه : تبارك الذي نزل الفرقان على عبده ليكون للعالمين نذيرا   [ 25 \ 1 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : وما أرسلناك إلا كافة للناس     [ 34 \ 28 ] ، ويوضح هذا أنه تعالى بين في سورة " آل عمران " : أنه أخذ   على جميع النبيين الميثاق المؤكد أنهم إن جاءهم نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم   مصدقا لما معهم أن يؤمنوا به وينصرونه ، وذلك في قوله : وإذ   أخذ الله ميثاق النبيين لما آتيتكم من كتاب وحكمة ثم جاءكم رسول مصدق لما   معكم لتؤمنن به ولتنصرنه قال أأقررتم وأخذتم على ذلكم إصري قالوا أقررنا   قال فاشهدوا وأنا معكم من الشاهدين فمن تولى بعد ذلك فأولئك هم الفاسقون   [ 3 \ 81 - 82 ] . 

 وهذه الآية الكريمة على القول بأن المراد بالرسول فيها نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كما قاله ابن العباس  وغيره فالأمر واضح ، وعلى أنها عامة فهو صلى الله عليه وسلم يدخل في عمومها دخولا أوليا ، فلو كان الخضر  حيا في زمنه لجاءه ونصره وقاتل تحت رايته ، ومما يوضح أنه لا يدركه نبي إلا اتبعه ما رواه  الإمام أحمد   وابن أبي شيبة   والبزار  من حديث جابر  رضي الله عنه : أن عمر  رضي   الله عنه أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بكتاب أصابه من بعض أهل الكتاب   فقرأه عليه فغضب وقال : " لقد جئتكم بها بيضاء نقية لا تسألوهم عن شيء   فيخبروكم بحق فتكذبوا به ، أو باطل فتصدقوا به ، والذي نفسي بيده ، لو أن موسى  كان حيا ما وسعه إلا أن يتبعني   " ا هـ قال ابن حجر  في الفتح : ورجاله موثقون ، إلا أن في مجالد  ضعفا ، وقال الحافظ ابن كثير  رحمه الله في تاريخه بعد أن ساق آية " آل عمران " المذكورة آنفا مستدلا بها على أن الخضر  لو كان حيا لجاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ونصره ما نصه : قال  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : ما بعث الله نبينا إلا أخذ عليه الميثاق لئن بعث محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو حي ليؤمنن به ولينصرنه ، وأمره أن يأخذ على أمته الميثاق لئن بعث محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم أحياء ليؤمنن به وينصرونه ، ذكره  البخاري  عنه . 

فالخضر  إن  كان نبيا أو وليا فقد دخل في هذا  الميثاق ، فلو كان حيا في زمن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم لكان أشرف  أحواله أن يكون بين يديه ، يؤمن بما أنزل  الله عليه ، وينصره أن يصل أحد  من الأعداء إليه ; لأنه إن كان وليا فالصديق  أفضل منه ، وإن كان نبيا فموسى  أفضل منه . 

 [ ص: 332 ] وقد روى  الإمام أحمد  في مسنده : حدثنا شريح بن النعمان  ، حدثنا هشيم  أنبأنا مجالد  عن  الشعبي  عن  جابر بن عبد الله    : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " والذي نفسي بيده ، لو أن موسى  كان حيا ما وسعه إلا أن يتبعني   " ، وهذا الذي يقطع به ويعلم من الدين علم الضرورة . 

 وقد دلت هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الأنبياء كلهم لو فرض أنهم أحياء مكلفون في زمن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لكانوا كلهم أتباعا له وتحت أوامره ، وفي عموم شرعه ، كما أن صلوات الله وسلامه عليه لما اجتمع بهم الإسراء رفع فوقهم كلهم ، ولما هبطوا معه إلى بيت المقدس  وحانت الصلاة أمره جبريل  عن   أمر الله أن يؤمهم ، فصلى بهم في محل ولايتهم ودار إقامتهم ، فدل على أنه   الإمام الأعظم ، والرسول الخاتم المبجل المقدم صلوات الله وسلامه عليه   وعليهم أجمعين . 

 فإذا علم هذا ، وهو معلوم عند كل مؤمن ، علم أنه لو كان الخضر  حيا لكان من جملة أمة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وممن يقتدي بشرعه لا يسعه إلا ذلك ، هذا عيسى بن مريم  عليه   السلام إذا نزل في آخر الزمان يحكم بهذه الشريعة المطهرة ، لا يخرج منها   ولا يحيد عنها ، وهو أحد أولي العزم الخمسة المرسلين ، وخاتم أنبياء بني إسرائيل  ، والمعلوم أن الخضر  لم   ينقل بسند صحيح ولا حسن تسكن النفس إليه أنه اجتمع برسول الله صلى الله   عليه وسلم في يوم واحد ، ولم يشهد معه قتالا في مشهد من المشاهد ، وهذا يوم   بدر  يقول الصادق المصدوق فيما دعا به ربه عز وجل واستنصره واستفتحه على من كفره : " اللهم إن تهلك هذه العصابة لا تعبد بعدها في الأرض   " وتلك العصابة كان تحتها سادة المسلمين يومئذ ، وسادة الملائكة حتى جبريل  عليه السلام ، كما قال  حسان بن ثابت  في قصيدة له في بيت يقال بأنه أفخر بيت قالته العرب : 


**وببئر بدر  إذ يرد     وجوههم جبريل  تحت لوائنا 
ومحمد * 
*فلو كان الخضر  حيا لكان وقوفه تحت هذه الراية أشرف مقاماته ، وأعظم غزواته ، قال القاضي أبو يعلى محمد بن الحسين بن الفراء الحنبلي    : سئل بعض أصحابنا عن الخضر  هل مات ؟ فقال : نعم ، قال : وبلغني مثل هذا عن أبي طاهر بن العبادي  قال : وكان يحتج بأنه لو كان حيا لجاء إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، نقله  ابن الجوزي  في العجالة ، فإن قيل : فهل يقال إنه كان حاضرا في هذه المواطن كلها ولكن لم يكن أحد يراه ؟ 

 فالجواب : أن الأصل عدم هذا الاحتمال البعيد الذي يلزم منه تخصيص العمومات بمجرد التوهمات ، ثم   [ ص:  333 ] ما  الحامل له على هذا الاختفاء ؟ وظهوره أعظم لأجره ، وأعلى في  مرتبته ،  وأظهر لمعجزته ، ثم لو كان باقيا بعده لكان تبليغه عن رسول الله  صلى الله  عليه وسلم الأحاديث النبوية ، والآيات القرآنية ، وإنكاره لما  وقع من  الأحاديث المكذوبة ، والروايات المقلوبة ، والآراء البدعية ،  والأهواء  العصبية ، وقتاله مع المسلمين في غزواتهم ، وشهوده جمعهم  وجماعاتهم ، ونفعه  إياهم ، ودفعه الضرر عنهم مما سواهم ، وتسديده العلماء  والحكام ، وتقريره  الأدلة والأحكام أفضل مما يقال من كونه في الأمصار ،  وجوبه الفيافي  والأقطار ، واجتماعه بعباد لا تعرف أحوال كثير منهم ، وجعله  كالنقيب  المترجم عنهم 

 وهذا الذي ذكرته لا يتوقف أحد فيه بعد التفهم ، والله يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم ، انتهى من البداية والنهاية لابن كثير  رحمه الله تعالى . 

 فتحصل أن الأحاديث المرفوعة التي تدل على وجود الخضر  حيا باقيا لم يثبت منها شيء ، وأنه قد دلت الأدلة المذكورة على وفاته ، كما قدمنا إيضاحه . 

 وممن بين ضعف الأحاديث الدالة على حياة الخضر  وبقائه ابن كثير  في تاريخه وتفسيره ، وبين كثيرا من أوجه ضعفها ابن حجر  في الإصابة ، وقال ابن كثير  في البداية والنهاية بعد أن ساق الأحاديث والحكايات الواردة في حياة الخضر      : وهذه الروايات والحكايات هي عمدة من ذهب إلى حياته إلى اليوم ، وكل من   الأحاديث المرفوعة ضعيفة جدا ، لا تقوم بمثلها حجة في الدين . 

 والحكايات لا يخلو أكثرها من ضعف في الإسناد ، وقصاراها أنها صحيحة إلى من   ليس بمعصوم من صحابي أو غيره ; لأنه يجوز عليه الخطأ ) والله أعلم ( ،  إلى  أن قال رحمه الله : وقد تصدى الشيخ  أبو الفرج بن الجوزي  رحمه الله في كتابه ) عجلة المنتظر في شرح حالة الخضر      ( للأحاديث الواردة في ذلك من المرفوعات فبين أنها موضوعات ، ومن الآثار   عن الصحابة والتابعين فمن بعدهم ، فبين ضعف أسانيدها ببيان أحوالها ،   وجهالة رجالها ، وقد أجاد في ذلك وأحسن الانتقاد ا هـ منه . 

 واعلم أن جماعة من أهل العلم ناقشوا الأدلة التي ذكرنا أنها تدل على وفاته ، فزعموا أنه لا يشمله عموم وما جعلنا لبشر من قبلك الخلد   [ 21 \ 34 ] ، ولا عموم حديث : " أرأيتكم ليلتكم هذه فإنه على رأس مائة سنة لم يبق على ظهر الأرض أحد ممن هو عليها اليوم   " كما تقدم ، قال أبو عبد الله القرطبي  في تفسيره رحمه الله تعالى : ولا حجة لمن استدل به يعني الحديث المذكور على بطلان قول من يقول : إن الخضر   [ ص:   334 ] حي لعموم قوله " ما من نفس منفوسة . " ; لأن العموم وإن كان مؤكد   الاستغراق ليس نصا فيه ، بل هو قابل للتخصيص ، فكما لم يتناول عيسى  عليه السلام فإنه لم يمت ولم يقتل ، بل هو حي بنص القرآن ومعناه ، ولا يتناول الدجال  مع أنه حي بدليل حديث الجساسة : فكذلك لم يتناول الخضر  عليه   السلام ، وليس مشاهدا للناس ، ولا ممن يخالطهم حتى يخطر ببالهم حالة   مخاطبة بعضهم بعضا ، فمثل هذا العموم لا يتناوله ، وقيل : إن أصحاب الكهف   أحياء ، ويحجون مع عيسى  عليه السلام كما تقدم ، وكذلك فتى موسى  في قول  ابن عباس  كما ذكرنا ا هـ منه . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : كلام القرطبي  هذا   ظاهر السقوط كما لا يخفى على من له إلمام بعلوم الشرع ، فإنه اعترف بأن   حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عام في كل نفس منفوسة عموما مؤكدا ; لأن   زيادة " من " قبل النكرة في سياق النفي تجعلها نصا صريحا في العموم لا   ظاهرا فيه كما هو مقرر في الأصول ، وقد أوضحناه في سورة " المائدة " . 

 ولو فرضنا صحة ما قاله القرطبي  رحمه الله تعالى من أنه ظاهر في العموم لا نص فيه ، وقررنا أنه قابل للتخصيص كما هو الحق في كل عام ، فإن العلماء مجمعون على وجوب استصحاب عموم العام حتى يرد دليل مخصص صالح للتخصيص سندا ومتنا ، فالدعوى المجردة عن دليل من كتاب أو سنة لا يجوز أن يخصص بها نص من كتاب أو سنة إجماعا . 

 وقولـه : " إن عيسى  لم يتناوله عموم الحديث " فيه أن لفظ الحديث من أصله لم يتناوله عيسى    ; لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال فيه : " لم يبق على ظهر الأرض ممن هو بها اليوم أحد   " ، فخصص ذلك بظهر الأرض فلم يتناول اللفظ من في السماء ، وعيسى  قد رفعه الله من الأرض كما صرح بذلك في قوله تعالى : بل رفعه الله إليه   [ 4 \ 158 ] ، وهذا واضح جدا كما ترى . 

 ودعوى حياة أصحاب الكهف ، وفتى موسى  ظاهرة السقوط ولو فرضنا حياتهم فإن الحديث يدل على موتهم عند المائة كما تقدم ، ولم يثبت شيء يعارضه . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (245)
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
صـ 335 إلى صـ 340*
*
*
*

 وقولـه " إن الخضر  ليس مشاهدا للناس ، ولا ممن يخالطهم حتى يخطر ببالهم حالة مخاطبة بعضهم بعضا " يقال فيه : إن الاعتراض يتوجه عليه من جهتين : 

 الأولى : أن دعوى كون الخضر  محجوبا عن أعين الناس كالجن والملائكة   [ ص:   335 ] دعوى لا دليل عليها والأصل خلافها ; لأن الأصل أن بني آدم يرى  بعضهم  بعضا لاتفاقهم في الصفات النفسية ، ومشابهتهم فيما بينهم . 

 الثانية : أنا لو فرضنا أنه لا يراه بنو آدم ، فالله الذي أعلم النبي بالغيب الذي هو " هلاك كل نفس منفوسة في تلك المائة " عالم بالخضر  ، وبأنه نفس منفوسة ، ولو سلمنا جدليا أن الخضر  فرد   نادر لا تراه العيون ، وأن مثله لم يقصد بالشمولي في العموم فأصح القولين   عند علماء الأصول شمول العام والمطلق للفرد النادر والفرد غير المقصود ،   خلافا لمن زعم أن الفرد النادر وغير المقصود لا يشملهما العام ولا المطلق .   

 قال صاحب جمع الجوامع في " مبحث العام " ما نصه : والصحيح دخول النادرة   وغير المقصودة تحته ، فقوله : " النادرة وغير المقصودة " ، يعني الصورة   النادرة وغير المقصودة ، وقولـه : " تحته " يعني العام ، والحق أن الصورة   النادرة ، وغير المقصودة صورتان واحدة ، وبينهما عموم وخصوص من وجه على   التحقيق ; لأن الصورة النادرة قد تكون مقصودة وغير مقصودة ، والصورة غير   المقصودة قد تكون نادرة وغير نادرة ، ومن الفروع التي تبنى على دخول الصورة   النادرة في العام والمطلق وعدم دخولها فيهما اختلاف العلماء في جواز دفع   السبق - بفتحتين - في المسابقة على الفيل ، وإيضاحه أنه جاء في الحديث  الذي  رواه أصحاب السنن  والإمام أحمد  من حديث  أبي هريرة  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لا سبق إلا في خف أو نصل أو حافر   " ولم يذكر فيه  ابن ماجه      " أو نصل " والفيل ذو خف ، وهو صورة نادرة ، فعلى القول بدخول الصورة   النادرة في العام يجوز دفع السبق - بفتحتين - في المسابقة على الفيلة ،   والسبق المذكور هو المال المجعول للسابق ، وهذا الحديث جعله بعض علماء   الأصول مثالا لدخول الصورة النادرة في المطلق لا العام ، قال : لأن قوله : "   إلا في خف " نكرة في سياق الإثبات ; لأن ما بعد " إلا " مثبت ، والنكرة  في  سياق الإثبات إطلاق لا عموم ، وجعله بعض أهل الأصول مثالا لدخول الصورة   النادرة في العام . 

 قال الشيخ زكريا    :  وجه عمومه مع أنه  نكرة في الإثبات أنه في حيز الشرط معنى ، إذ التقدير :  إلا إذا كان في خف ،  والنكرة في سياق الشرط تعم ، وضابط الصورة النادرة عند  أهل الأصول هي :  أن يكون ذلك الفرد لا يخطر غالبا ببال المتكلم لندرة  وقوعه ، ومن أمثلة  الاختلاف في الصورة النادرة : هل تدخل في العام والمطلق أو لا ؟ ! اختلاف العلماء في وجوب الغسل من خروج المني الخارج بغير لذة ، كمن تلدغه عقرب في ذكره فينزل منه   [ ص:  336 ] المني  ، وكذلك الخارج بلذة غير معتادة كالذي ينزل في ماء حار أو  تهزه دابة فينزل  منه المني ، فنزول المني بغير لذة ، أو بلذة غير معتادة  صورة نادرة ،  ووجوب الغسل منه يجري على الخلاف المدخول في دخول الصور  النادرة في العام  والمطلق وعدم دخولها فيهما ، فعلى دخول تلك الصورة  النادرة في عموم " إنما الماء من الماء   " فالغسل واجب ، وعلى العكس فلا ، ومن أمثلة ذلك في المطلق ما لو أوصى رجل برأس من رقيقه ، فهل يجوز دفع الخنثى أو لا ؟   فعلى دخول الصورة النادرة في المطلق يجوز دفع الخنثى ، وعلى العكس فلا ،   ومن أمثلة الاختلاف في دخول الصورة غير المقصودة في الإطلاق ، ما لو وكل رجل آخر على أن يشتري له عبدا ليخدمه ، فاشترى الوكيل عبدا يعتق على الموكل ،   فالموكل لم يقصد من يعتق عليه ، وإنما أراد خادما يخدمه ، فعلى دخول   الصورة غير المقصودة في المطلق يمضي البيع ويعتق العبد ، وعلى العكس فلا ،   وإلى هاتين المسألتين أشار في المراقي بقوله : 


**هل نادر في ذي العموم يدخل     ومطلق أو لا خلاف ينقل 
فما لغير لذة والفيل     ومشبه فيه تنافي القيل 
وما من القصد خلا فيه اختلف     وقد يجيء بالمجاز متصف 
**وممن مال إلى عدم دخول الصور النادرة وغير المقصودة في العام والمطلق أبو إسحاق الشاطبي  رحمه الله تعالى . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : الذي يظهر رجحانه بحسب المقرر في الأصول شمول   العام والمطلق للصور النادرة ; لأن العام ظاهر في عمومه حتى يرد دليل مخصص   من كتاب أو سنة ، وإذا تقرر أن العام ظاهر في عمومه وشموله لجميع الأفراد   فحكم الظاهر أنه لا يعدل عنه ، بل يجب العمل به إلا بدليل يصلح للتخصيص ،   وقد كان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم يعملون بشمول العمومات من غير توقف في ذلك ،   وبذلك تعلم أن دخول الخضر  في عموم قوله تعالى : وما جعلنا لبشر من قبلك الخلد الآية [ 21 \ 34 ] ، وعموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أرأيتكم ليلتكم هذه فإنه على رأس مائة سنة لا يبقى على وجه الأرض ممن هو عليها اليوم أحد   " هو الصحيح ، ولا يمكن خروجه من تلك العمومات إلا بمخصص صالح للتخصيص . 

 ومما يوضح ذلك : أن الخنثى صورة نادرة جدا ، مع أنه داخل في عموم آيات   المواريث والقصاص والعتق ، وغير ذلك من عمومات أدلة الشرع ، وما ذكره القرطبي  من   [ ص: 337 ] خروج الدجال  من تلك العمومات بدليل حديث الجساسة لا دليل فيه ; لأن الدجال  أخرجه دليل صالح للتخصيص ، وهو الحديث الذي أشار له القرطبي  ، وهو حديث ثابت في الصحيح من حديث  فاطمة بنت قيس  رضي الله عنها ، سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : إنه حدثه به  تميم الداري  ، وأنه أعجبه حديث تميم  المذكور ; لأنه وافق ما كان يحدث به أصحابه من خبر الدجال  ، قال  مسلم بن الحجاج  رحمه الله في صحيحه : حدثنا عبد الوارث بن عبد الصمد بن عبد الوارث  ،  وحجاج بن الشاعر  كلاهما عن عبد الصمد  واللفظ لعبد الوارث بن عبد الصمد  ، حدثنا أبي عن جدي عن الحسين بن ذكوان  ، حدثنا ابن بريدة  حدثني  عامر بن شراحيل الشعبي شعب همدان   ، أنه سأل  فاطمة بنت قيس  وكانت   من المهاجرات الأول فقال : حدثيني حديثا سمعته من رسول الله صلى الله  عليه  وسلم لا تسنديه إلى أحد غيره ، فقالت لئن شئت لأفعلن ؟ فقال لها :  أجل ؟  حدثيني ، فقالت : . . . ثم ساق الحديث وفيه طول ، ومحل الشاهد منه قول  تميم الداري      : فانطلقنا سراعا حتى دخلنا الدير فإذا فيه أعظم إنسان رأيناه قط خلقا ،   وأشده وثاقا ، مجموعة يداه إلى عنقه ما بين ركبتيه إلى كعبيه بالحديد ،   قلنا : ويلك ! ما لك ؟ ! الحديث بطوله إلى قوله وإني مخبركم عني ، إني أنا   المسيح ، وإني أوشك أن يؤذن لي في الخروج فأخرج فأسير في الأرض ، فلا أدع   قرية إلا هبطتها في أربعين ليلة غير مكة  وطيبة  ، فهما محرمتان على كلتاهما ، الحديث . 

 فهذا نص صحيح صريح في أن الدجال  حي موجود في تلك الجزيرة البحرية المذكورة في حديث  تميم الداري  المذكور   ، وإنه باق وهو حي حتى يخرج في آخر الزمان ، وهذا نص صالح للتخصيص يخرج   الدجال من عموم حديث موت كل نفس في تلك المائة ، والقاعدة المقررة في   الأصول : أن العموم يجب إبقاؤه على عمومه ، فما أخرجه نص مخصص خرج من العموم وبقي العام حجة في بقية الأفراد التي لم يدل على إخراجها دليل ،   كما قدمناه مرارا وهو الحق ومذهب الجمهور ، وهو غالب ما في الكتاب والسنة   من العمومات يخرج منها بعض الأفراد بنص مخصص ، ويبقى العام حجة في الباقي  ،  وإلى ذلك أشار في مراقي السعود في مبحث التخصيص بقوله : 


**وهو حجة لدى الأكثر إن     مخصص له معينا يبن 
**وبهذا كله يتبين أن النصوص الدالة على موت كل إنسان على وجه الأرض في ظرف تلك المائة ، ونفي الخلد عن كل بشر قبله تتناول بظواهرها الخضر  ، ولم يخرج منها نص   [ ص: 338 ] صالح للتخصيص كما رأيت ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 واعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا اختلافا كثيرا في نسب الخضر  ، فقيل : هو ابن آدم لصلبه ، وقال ابن حجر  في الإصابة : وهذا قول رواه  الدارقطني  في الأفراد من طريق رواد بن الجراح  عن  مقاتل بن سليمان  عن الضحاك  عن  ابن عباس  ، ورواد ضعيف ، ومقاتل  متروك ، والضحاك  لم يسمع من  ابن عباس  ، وقيل : إنه ابن قابيل بن آدم  قال ابن حجر    : ذكره  أبو حاتم السجستاني  في كتاب المعمرين ، ثم ساق سنده وقال : هو معضل وحكى صاحب هذا القول : أنه اسمه خضرون وهو الخضر  ، وقيل : اسمه عامر  ، ذكره  أبو الخطاب بن دحية  عن ابن حبيب البغدادي  ، وقيل : إن اسمه بليام بن ملكان بن فالغ بن شالخ بن أرفخشد بن سام بن نوح  ، ذكر هذا القول ابن قتيبة  في المعارف عن  وهب بن منبه  ، قاله ابن كثير  ، وغيره ، وقيل : إن اسمه المعمر بن مالك بن عبد الله بن نصر بن الأزد  ، وهذا قول  إسماعيل بن أبي أويس  ، نقله عنه ابن كثير  وغيرهما . 

 وقيل : خضرون بن عمائيل من ذرية العيص بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم الخليل    : وهذا القول حكاه ابن قتيبة  أيضا ذكره عنه ابن حجر  ، وقيل : إنه من سبط هارون  أخي موسى  ، وروي ذلك عن الكلبي  عن أبي صالح  عن  أبي هريرة  عن  ابن عباس  ، ذكره ابن حجر  أيضا ثم قال : وهو بعيد ، وأعجب منه قول  ابن إسحاق    : إنه أرميا بن حلقيا  ، وقد رد ذلك  أبو جعفر بن جرير  ، وقيل : إنه ابن بنت فرعون  ، حكاه محمد بن أيوب  عن  ابن لهيعة    . 

 وقيل : ابن فرعون لصلبه ، حكاه النقاش  ، وقيل : إنه اليسع ، حكي عن مقاتل  ، وقال ابن حجر    : إنه بعيد ، وقيل : إنه من ولد فارس ، قال ابن حجر    : جاء ذلك عن ابن شوذب  ، أخرجه  الطبري  بسند جيد من رواية  ضمرة بن ربيعة  عن ابن شوذب  ، وقيل : إنه من ولد بعض من كان آمن بإبراهيم  وهاجر معه من أرض بابل  ، حكاه  ابن جرير الطبري  في   تاريخه ، وقيل : كان أبوه فارسيا ، وأمه رومية ، وقيل عكس ذلك ا هـ ،   والله أعلم بحقيقة الواقع ، وقد ثبت في الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   من حديث  أبي هريرة  أنه قال : إنما سمي الخضر  لأنه جلس على فروة بيضاء ، فإذا هي تهتز من خلفه خضراء ،   والفروة البيضاء : ما على وجه الأرض من الحشيش الأبيض وشبهه من الهشيم ،   وقيل ، الفروة : الأرض البيضاء التي لا نبات فيها ، وقيل : هي الهشيم   اليابس . 

 ومن ذلك القبيل تسمية جلدة الرأس فروة ، كما قدمنا في سورة " البقرة " في قول الشاعر : 

 [ ص: 339 ] 
**دنس الثياب كأن فروة رأسه     غرست فأنبت جانباها فلفلا 

**قوله تعالى : فوجدا فيها جدارا يريد أن ينقض فأقامه 

 ، هذه الآية الكريمة من أكبر الأدلة التي يستدل بها القائلون : بأن المجاز في القرآن زاعمين   أن إرادة الجدار الانقضاض لا يمكن أن تكون حقيقة ، وإنما هي مجاز ، وقد   دلت آيات من كتاب الله على أنه لا مانع من كون إرادة الجدار حقيقة ; لأن   الله تعالى يعلم للجمادات إرادات وأفعالا وأقوالا لا يدركها الخلق كما صرح   تعالى بأنه يعلم من ذلك ما لا يعلمه خلقه في قوله جل وعلا : وإن من شيء إلا يسبح بحمده ولكن لا تفقهون تسبيحهم     [ 17 \ 44 ] ، فصرح بأننا لا نفقه تسبيحهم ، وتسبيحهم واقع عن إرادة لهم   يعلمها هو جل وعلا ونحن لا نعلمها ، وأمثال ذلك كثيرة في القرآن والسنة .  

 فمن الآيات الدالة على ذلك قوله تعالى : وإن من الحجارة لما يتفجر منه الأنهار وإن منها لما يشقق فيخرج منه الماء وإن منها لما يهبط من خشية الله الآية   [ 2 \ 74 ] ، فتصريحه تعالى بأن بعض الحجارة يهبط من خشية الله دليل واضح   في ذلك ; لأن تلك الخشية بإدراك يعلمه الله ونحن لا نعلمه ، وقولـه تعالى  :  إنا عرضنا الأمانة على السماوات والأرض والجبال فأبين أن يحملنها وأشفقن منها وحملها الإنسان الآية   [ 33 \ 72 ] ، فتصريحه جل وعلا بأن السماء والأرض والجبال أبت وأشفقت ،  أي  : خافت ، دليل على أن ذلك واقع بإرادة وإدراك يعلمه هو جل وعلا ونحن لا   نعلمه . 

 ومن الأحاديث الدالة على ذلك ما ثبت في صحيح مسلم : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إني لأعرف حجرا كان يسلم علي بمكة    " وما ثبت في صحيح  البخاري  من   حنين الجذع الذي كان يخطب عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم جزعا لفراقه ، فتسليم   ذلك الحجر ، وحنين ذلك الجذع كلاهما بإرادة وإدراك يعلمه الله ونحن لا   نعلمه ، كما صرح بمثله في قوله : ولكن لا تفقهون تسبيحهم   [ 17 \ 44 ] ، وزعم من لا علم عنده أن هذه الأمور لا حقيقة لها ، وإنما هي ضرب أمثال ، زعم باطل ; لأن نصوص الكتاب والسنة لا يجوز صرفها عن معناها الواضح المتبادر إلا بدليل يجب الرجوع إليه ،   وأمثال هذا كثيرة جدا ، وبذلك تعلم أنه لا مانع من إبقاء إرادة الجدار  على  حقيقتها لإمكان أن يكون الله علم منه إرادة الانقضاض ، وإن لم يعلم  خلقه  تلك الإرادة ، وهذا واضح جدا كما ترى ، مع أنه من الأساليب العربية  إطلاق  الإرادة على المقاربة والميل إلى الشيء ، كما في قول الشاعر : 

 [ ص: 340 ] 
**في مهمه قلقت به هامتها قلق الفئوس إذا أردن نضولا* *فقوله : إذا أردن نضولا ، أي قاربنه . وقول الآخر : 
**يريد الرمح صدر أبي براء      ويعدل عن دماء بني عقيل  
**أي : يميل إلى صدر أبي براء ، وكقول راعي نمير    : 


**إن دهرا يلف شملي بجمل     لزمان يهم بالإحسان 
**فقوله   " لزمان يهم بالإحسان فيه ، وقد بينا في رسالتنا المسماة ) منع جواز   المجاز في المنزل للتعبد والإعجاز ( أن جميع الآيات التي يزعمون أنها مجاز   أن ذلك لا يتعين في شيء منها ، وبينا أدلة ذلك ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : وكان وراءهم ملك يأخذ كل سفينة غصبا 

،  ظاهر هذه الآية الكريمة أن ذلك الملك يأخذ كل سفينة ،  صحيحة كانت أو معيبة  ، ولكنه يفهم من آية أخرى أنه لا يأخذ المعيبة ، وهي  قوله : فأردت أن أعيبها   [ 18 \ 79 ] ، أي : لئلا يأخذها ، وذلك هو الحكمة في خرقه لها المذكور في قوله : حتى إذا ركبا في السفينة خرقها     [ 18 \ 71 ] ، ثم بين أن قصده بخرقها سلامتها لأهلها من أخذ ذلك الملك   الغاصب ; لأن عيبها يزهده فيها ; ولأجل ما ذكرنا كانت هذه الآية الكريمة   مثالا عند علماء العربية لحذف النعت ، أي : وكان وراءهم ملك يأخذ كل سفينة   صحيحة غير معيبة بدليل ما ذكرنا . 

 وقد قدمنا الشواهد العربية على ذلك في سورة " بني إسرائيل " في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وإن من قرية إلا نحن مهلكوها قبل يوم القيامة أو معذبوها عذابا شديدا الآية [ 17 \ 58 ] ، واسم ذلك الملك : هدد بن بدر    : وقوله " وراءهم   " أي : أمامهم كما تقدم في سورة " إبراهيم " .
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (246)
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
صـ 341 إلى صـ 346*
*
*
*
**
قوله تعالى : حتى إذا بلغ مغرب الشمس وجدها تغرب في عين حمئة 

، قرأه نافع  وابن كثير  وأبو عمرو  وحفص  عن عاصم    " حمئة " بلا ألف بعد الحاء ، وبهمزة مفتوحة بعد الميم المكسورة ، وقرأه ابن عامر  وحمزة   والكسائي  وشعبة  عن عاصم      " حامية " بألف بعد الحاء ، وياء مفتوحة بعد الميم المكسورة على صيغة  اسم  الفاعل ، فعلى القراءة الأولى فمعنى " حمئة " : ذات حمأة وهي الطين  الأسود  ، ويدل لهذا التفسير قوله تعالى : ولقد خلقنا الإنسان من صلصال من حمإ مسنون   [ 15 \ 26 ] ،   [ ص: 341 ] والحمأ : الطين كما تقدم ، ومن هذا المعنى قول تبع الحميري  فيما يؤثر عنه يمدح  ذا القرنين    : 


**بلغ المشارق والمغارب يبتغي أسباب أمر من حكيم مرشد     فرأى مغيب الشمس عند غروبها 
في عين ذي خلب وثأط حرمد* *والخلب   - في لغة حمير - : الطين ، والثأط : الحمأة ، والحرمد : الأسود ، وعلى   قراءة " حامية " بصيغة اسم الفاعل ، فالمعنى : أنها حارة ، وذلك لمجاورتها   وهج الشمس عند غروبها ، وملاقاتها الشعاع بلا حائل ، ولا منافاة بين   القراءتين وكلتاهما حق ، قال ابن كثير  رحمه الله في تفسيره : وجدها تغرب في عين حمئة     [ 18 \ 86 ] ، أي : رأى الشمس في منظره تغرب في البحر المحيط ، وهذا شأن   كل من انتهى إلى ساحله يراها كأنها تغرب فيه إلى آخر كلامه ، ومقتضى  كلامه  أن المراد بالعين في الآية البحر المحيط ، وهو ذو طين أسود ، والعين  تطلق  في اللغة على ينبوع الماء ، والينبوع : الماء الكثير ، فاسم العين  يصدق على  البحر لغة ، وكون من على شاطئ المحيط الغربي يرى الشمس في نظر  عينه تسقط  في البحر أمر معروف ، وعلى هذا التفسير فلا إشكال في الآية ،  والعلم عند  الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : قال هذا رحمة من ربي فإذا جاء وعد ربي جعله دكاء وكان وعد ربي حقا وتركنا بعضهم يومئذ يموج في بعض ونفخ في الصور فجمعناهم جمعا 

 اعلم أولا أنا قد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك : أنه إن كان لبعض   الآيات بيان من القرآن لا يفي بإيضاح المقصود وقد بينه النبي صلى الله عليه   وسلم فإنا نتمم بيانه بذكر السنة المبينة له ، وقد قدمنا أمثلة متعددة   لذلك ، فإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أن هاتين الآيتين لهما بيان من كتاب أوضحته   السنة ، فصار بضميمة السنة إلى القرآن بيانا وافيا بالمقصود ، والله جل   وعلا قال في كتابه لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم : وأنزلنا إليك الذكر لتبين للناس ما نزل إليهم ولعلهم يتفكرون   [ 16 \ 44 ] ، فإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أن هذه الآية الكريمة ، وآية الأنبياء قد دلتا في الجملة على أن السد الذي بناه ذو القرنين  دون يأجوج ومأجوج إنما يجعله الله دكا عند مجيء الوقت الموعود بذلك فيه ، وقد دلتا على أنه بقرب يوم القيامة ; لأنه قال هنا : فإذا جاء وعد ربي جعله دكاء وكان وعد ربي حقا وتركنا بعضهم يومئذ يموج في بعض ونفخ في الصور الآية [ 18 \ 98 - 99 ] ، وأظهر الأقوال في الجملة المقدرة   [ ص: 342 ] التي عوض عنها تنوين " يومئذ " من قوله : وتركنا بعضهم يومئذ يموج في بعض ،   أنه يوم إذ جاء وعد ربي بخروجهم وانتشارهم في الأرض ، ولا ينبغي العدول  عن  هذا القول لموافقته لظاهر سياق القرآن العظيم ، وإذا تقرر أن معنى "  يومئذ  " يوم إذ جاء الوعد بخروجهم وانتشارهم فاعلم أن الضمير في قوله : وتركنا بعضهم على القول بأنه لجميع بني آدم  فالمراد   يوم القيامة ، وإذا فقد دلت الآية على اقترانه بالخروج إذا دك السد ،   وقربه منه ، وعلى القول بأن الضمير راجع إلى يأجوج ومأجوج ، فقوله بعده ونفخ في الصور يدل في الجملة على أنه قريب منه ، قال  الزمخشري  في تفسير هذه الآية قال هذا رحمة من ربي ، هو إشارة إلى السد ، أي : هذا السد نعمة من الله ورحمة على عباده ، أو هذا الإقدار والتمكين من تسويته فإذا جاء وعد ربي يعني   فإذا دنا مجيء يوم القيامة ، وشارف أن يأتي جعل السد دكا ، أي : مدكوكا   مبسوطا مسوى بالأرض ، وكل ما انبسط من بعد ارتفاع فقد اندك ، ومنه الجمل   الأدك المنبسط السنام ا هـ . 

 وآية الأنبياء المشار إليها هي قوله تعالى : حتى إذا فتحت يأجوج ومأجوج وهم من كل حدب ينسلون واقترب الوعد الحق فإذا هي شاخصة أبصار الذين كفروا الآية [ 21 \ 96 - 97 ] ; لأن قوله : حتى إذا فتحت يأجوج ومأجوج وإتباعه لذلك بقوله : واقترب الوعد الحق فإذا هي شاخصة أبصار الذين كفروا ،   يدل في الجملة على ما ذكرنا في تفسير آية الكهف التي نحن بصددها ، وذلك   يدل على بطلان قول من قال : إنهم روسية ، وأن السد فتح منذ زمان طويل ،   فإذا قيل : إنما تدل الآيات المذكورة في " الكهف " و " الأنبياء " على مطلق   اقتراب يوم القيامة من دك السد واقترابه من يوم القيامة لا ينافي كونه قد   وقع بالفعل ، كما قال تعالى : اقترب للناس حسابهم الآية [ 21 \ 1 ] ، وقال : اقتربت الساعة وانشق القمر   [ 54 \ 1 ] ، وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ويل للعرب ، من شر قد اقترب ، فتح اليوم من ردم يأجوج ومأجوج مثل هذه وحلق بأصبعيه الإبهام والتي تليها     . " الحديث ، وقد قدمنا في سورة " المائدة " ، فقد دل القرآن والسنة   الصحيحة على أن اقتراب ما ذكر لا يستلزم اقترانه به ، بل يصح اقترابه مع   مهلة ، وإذا فلا ينافي دك السد الماضي المزعوم الاقتراب من يوم القيامة ،   فلا يكون في الآيات المذكورة دليل على أنه لم يدك السد إلى الآن . 

 [ ص: 343 ] فالجواب  : هو ما قدمنا أن هذا  البيان بهذه الآيات ليس وافيا بتمام الإيضاح إلا  بضميمة السنة له ، ولذلك  ذكرنا أننا نتمم مثله من السنة ; لأنها مبينة  للقرآن ، قال  مسلم بن الحجاج  رحمه الله في صحيحه : حدثنا  أبو خيثمة زهير بن حرب  ، حدثنا  الوليد بن مسلم  ، حدثني  عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر  ، حدثني يحيى بن جابر الطائي  قاضي حمص  ، حدثني عبد الرحمن بن جبير  عن أبيه  جبير بن نفير الحضرمي    : أنه سمع النواس بن سمعان الكلابي    ) ح ( وحدثني  محمد بن مهران الرازي    ) واللفظ له ( ، حدثني  الوليد بن مسلم  ، حدثنا  عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر  عن يحيى بن جابر الطائي  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن جبير بن نفير  عن أبيه  جبير بن نفير  ، عن النواس بن سمعان  قال : ذكر   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الدجال ذات غداة فخفض فيه ورفع حتى ظنناه  في  طائفة النخل ، فلما رحنا إليه عرف ذلك فينا فقال : " ما شأنكم " ؟ قلنا  :  يا رسول الله ، ذكرت الدجال غداة فخفضت فيه ورفعت ، حتى ظنناه في طائفة   النخل ؟ فقال : " غير الدجال أخوفني عليكم ! إن يخرج وأنا فيكم فأنا  حجيجه  دونكم ، وإن يخرج ولست فيكم فامرؤ حجيج نفسه ، والله خليفتي على كل  مسلم ،  إنه شاب قطط ، عينه طافئة ، كأني أشبهه بعبد العزى بن قطن  ، فمن أدركه منكم فليقرأ عليه فواتح سورة " الكهف " إنه خارج خلة بين الشام  والعراق  ،   فعاث يمينا وعاث شمالا ، " يا عباد الله فاثبتوا " قلنا : يا رسول الله ،   وما لبثه في الأرض ؟ قال : " أربعون يوما ، يوم كسنة ، ويوم كشهر ، ويوم   كجمعة ، وسائر أيامه كأيامكم " قلنا : يا رسول الله ، فذلك اليوم الذي  كسنة  ، أتكفينا فيه صلاة يوم ؟ قال : " لا ، اقدروا له قدره " قلنا : يا  رسول  الله ، وما إسراعه في الأرض ؟ قال : " كالغيث استدبرته الريح " ،  فيأتي على  القوم فيدعوهم فيؤمنون به ويستجيبون له : فيأمر السماء فتمطر ،  والأرض  فتنبت ، فتروح عليهم سارحتهم أطول ما كانت ذرا وأسبغه ضروعا ،  وأمده خواصر  ثم يأتي القوم فيدعوهم فيردون عليه قوله : فينصرف عنهم  فيصبحون ممحلين ليس  بأيديهم شيء من أموالهم ، ويمر بالخربة فيقول لها  أخرجي كنوزك ، فتتبعه  كنوزها كيعاسيب النحل ، ثم يدعو رجلا ممتلئا شبابا  فيضربه بالسيف فيقطعه  جزلتين رمية الغرض ، ثم يدعون فيقبل ويتهلل وجهه  يضحك ، فبينما هو كذلك إذ  بعث الله المسيح بن مريم  ، فينزل عند المنارة البيضاء شرقي دمشق  بين   مهرودتين ، واضعا كفيه على أجنحة ملكين ، إذا طأطأ رأسه قطر ، وإذا رفعه   تحدر منه جمان كاللؤلؤ ، فلا يحل لكافر يجد ريح نفسه إلا مات ، ونفسه  ينتهي  حيث ينتهي طرفه ، فيطلبه حتى يدركه بباب لده فيقتله ، ثم يأتي عيسى ابن   [ ص: 344 ] مريم  قوم قد عصمهم الله منه ، فيمسح عن وجوههم ، ويحدثهم بدرجاتهم في الجنة فبينما هو كذلك إذ أوحى الله إلى عيسى    : إني قد أخرجت عبادا لي لا يدان لأحد بقتالهم ، فحرز عبادي إلى الطور ، ويبعث الله يأجوج ومأجوج وهم من كل حدب ينسلون ، فيمر أوائلهم على بحيرة طبرية فيشربون ما فيها ، ويمر آخرهم فيقولون لقد كان بهذه مرة ماء ، ويحصر نبي الله عيسى  وأصحابه حتى يكون رأس الثور لأحدهم خيرا من مائة دينار لأحدكم اليوم ، فيرغب نبي الله عيسى  وأصحابه فيرسل الله عليهم النغف في رقابهم ، فيصبحون فرسى كموت نفس واحدة ، ثم يهبط نبي الله عيسى  وأصحابه إلى الأرض فلا يجدون في الأرض موضع شبر إلا ملأه زهمهم ونتنهم ، فيرغب نبي الله عيسى  وأصحابه   إلى الله فيرسل الله طيرا كأعناق البخت فتحملهم فتطرحهم حيث شاء الله ،  ثم  يرسل الله مطرا لا يكن منه بيت مدر ولا وبر فيغسل الأرض حتى يتركها   كالزلفة ثم يقال للأرض : أنبتي ثمرتك ، وردي بركتك ، فيومئذ تأكل العصابة   من الرمانة ، ويستظلون بقحفها ، يبارك في الرسل حتى إن اللقحة من الإبل   لتكفي الفئام من الناس ، واللقحة من البقر لتكفي القبيلة من الناس ،   واللقحة من الغنم لتكفي الفخذ من الناس ، فبينما هم كذلك إذ بعث الله ريحا طيبة فتأخذهم تحت آباطهم ، فتقبض روح كل مؤمن وكل مسلم ، ويبقى شرار الناس يتهارجون فيها تهارج الحمر فعليهم تقوم الساعة   " انتهى بلفظه من صحيح مسلم  رحمه الله تعالى . 

 وهذا الحديث الصحيح قد رأيت فيه تصريح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : بأن الله يوحي إلى عيسى ابن مريم  خروج   يأجوج ومأجوج بعد قتله الدجال ، فمن يدعي أنهم روسية ، وأن السد قد اندك   منذ زمان فهو مخالف لما أخبر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مخالفة صريحة لا   وجه لها ، ولا شك أن كل خبر ناقض خبر الصادق المصدوق صلى الله عليه وسلم   فهو باطل ; لأن نقيض الخبر الصادق كاذب ضرورة كما هو معلوم ، ولم يثبت في   كتاب الله ولا سنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم شيء يعارض هذا الحديث الذي  رأيت  صحة سنده ، ووضوح دلالته على المقصود . 

 والعمدة في الحقيقة لمن ادعى أن يأجوج ومأجوج هم روسية ، ومن ادعى من   الملحدين أنهم لا وجود لهم أصلا هي حجة عقلية في زعم صاحبها ، وهي بحسب   المقرر في الجدل قياس استثنائي مركب من شرطية متصلة لزومية في زعم المستدل   به يستثنى فيه نقيض التالي ، فينتج نقيض المقدم ، وصورة نظمه أن يقول : لو   كان يأجوج ومأجوج وراء السد إلى الآن ، لاطلع عليهم الناس لتطور طرق   المواصلات ، لكنهم لم   [ ص: 345 ] يطلع  عليهم  أحد ينتج فهم ليسوا وراء السد إلى الآن ; لأن استثناء نقيض التالي  ينتج  نقيض المقدم كما هو معلوم ، وبعبارة أوضح لغير المنطقي ; لأن نفي  اللازم  يقتضي نفي الملزوم هذا هو عمدة حجة المنكرين وجودهم إلى الآن وراء  السد ،  ومن المعلوم أن القياس الاستثنائي المعروف بالشرطي ، إذا كان مركبا  من  شرطية متصلة واستثنائية ، فإنه يتوجه عليه القدح من ثلاث وجهات : 

 الأولى : أن يقدح فيه من جهة شرطيته ، لكون الربط بين المقدم والتالي ليس صحيحا . 

 الثانية : أن يقدح فيه من جهة استثنائيته . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (247)
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
صـ 347 إلى صـ 352*
*
*
*
 الثالثة : أن يقدح فيه من جهتهما معا ، وهذا القياس المزعوم يقدح فيه من   جهة شرطيته فيقول للمعترض : الربط فيه بين المقدم والتالي غير صحيح ،   فقولكم : لو كانوا موجودين وراء السد إلى الآن لاطلع عليهم الناس غير صحيح ،   لإمكان أن يكونوا موجودين والله يخفي مكانهم على عامة الناس حتى يأتي   الوقت المحدد لإخراجهم على الناس ، ومما يؤيد إمكان هذا ما ذكره الله تعالى   في سورة " المائدة " من أنه جعل بني إسرائيل  يتيهون في الأرض أربعين سنة ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : قال فإنها محرمة عليهم أربعين سنة يتيهون في الأرض الآية   [ 5 \ 26 ] ، وهم في فراسخ قليلة من الأرض ، يمشون ليلهم ونهارهم ولم  يطلع  عليهم الناس حتى انتهى أمد التيه ، لأنهم لو اجتمعوا بالناس لبينوا  لهم  الطريق ، وعلى كل حال ، فربك فعال لما يريد ، وأخبار رسوله صلى الله  عليه  وسلم الثابتة عنه صادقة ، وما يوجد بين أهل الكتاب  مما   يخالف ما ذكرنا ونحوه من القصص الواردة في القرآن والسنة الصحيحة ،  زاعمين  أنه منزل في التوراة أو غيره من الكتب السماوية باطل يقينا لا يعول  علينا ;  لأن الله جل وعلا صرح في هذا القرآن العظيم الذي لا يأتيه الباطل  من بين  يديه ولا من خلفه تنزيل من حكيم حميد بأنهم بدلوا وحرفوا وغيروا  في كتبهم ،  كقوله : يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه   [ 5 \ 13 ] ، وقولـه : تجعلونه قراطيس تبدونها وتخفون كثيرا   [ 6 \ 91 ] ، وقولـه : فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا فويل لهم مما كتبت أيديهم وويل لهم مما يكسبون   [ 2 \ 79 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : وإن   منهم لفريقا يلوون ألسنتهم بالكتاب لتحسبوه من الكتاب وما هو من الكتاب   ويقولون هو من عند الله وما هو من عند الله ويقولون على الله الكذب وهم   يعلمون   [ 3 \ 78 ] ،   [ ص: 346 ] إلى   غير ذلك من الآيات بخلاف هذا القرآن العظيم ، فقد تولى الله جل وعلا حفظه   بنفسه ، ولم يكلمه أحد حتى يغير فيه أو يبدل أو يحرف ، كما قال تعالى : إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون   [ 15 \ 9 ] ، وقال : لا تحرك به لسانك لتعجل به إن علينا جمعه وقرآنه   [ 75 \ 16 - 17 ] ، وقال : لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه   [ 41 \ 42 ] ، وقال في النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : وما ينطق عن الهوى إن هو إلا وحي يوحى   [ 53 \ 3 - 4 ] ، وقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أذن لأمته أن تحدث عن بني إسرائيل  ، ونهاهم عن تصديقهم وتكذيبهم ، خوف أن يصدقوا بباطل ، أو يكذبوا بحق . 

 ومن المعلوم أن ما يروى عن بني إسرائيل  من الأخبار المعروفة بالإسرائيليات له   ثلاث حالات : في واحدة منها يجب تصديقه ، وهي ما إذا دل الكتاب أو السنة   الثابتة على صدقه ، وفي واحدة يجب تكذيبه ، وهي ما إذا دل القرآن أو السنة   أيضا على كذبه ، وفي الثالثة لا يجوز التكذيب ولا التصديق ، كما في  الحديث  المشار إليه آنفا : وهي ما إذا لم يثبت في كتاب ولا سنة صدقه ولا  كذبه ،  وبهذا التحقيق تعلم أن القصص المخالفة للقرآن والسنة الصحيحة التي  توجه  بأيدي بعضهم ، زاعمين أنها في الكتب المنزلة يجب تكذيبهم فيها  لمخالفتها  نصوص الوحي الصحيح ، التي لم تحرف ولم تبدل ، والعلم عند الله  تعالى .

 وقولـه تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : جعله دكاء ، قرأه نافع  وابن كثير  وابن عامر  وأبو عمرو    " دكا " بالتنوين مصدر دكه ، وقرأه عاصم  وحمزة   والكسائي  جعله دكاء ، بألف التأنيث الممدودة تأنيث الأدك ، ومعنى القراءتين راجع إلى شيء واحد ، وقد قدمنا إيضاحه . 
قوله تعالى : وعرضنا جهنم يومئذ للكافرين عرضا   . 

 قوله : وعرضنا أي : أبرزنا وأظهرنا جهنم يومئذ ، أي : يوم إذ جمعناهم جمعا ، كما دل على ذلك قوله قبله : ونفخ في الصور فجمعناهم جمعا     [ 18 \ 99 ] ، وقال بعض العلماء : اللام في قوله " للكافرين " بمعنى على  ،  أي : عرضنا جهنم على الكافرين ، وهذا يشهد له القرآن في آيات متعددة ;  لأن  العرض في القرآن يتعدى بعلى لا باللام ، كقوله تعالى : ويوم يعرض الذين كفروا على النار   [ 46 \ 20 ] ، وقولـه : النار يعرضون عليها غدوا وعشيا   [ 40 \ 46 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : وعرضوا على ربك صفا   [ 18 \ 48 ] ،   [ ص:   347 ] ونظيره في كلام العرب من إتيان اللام بمعنى " على " البيت الذي   قدمناه في أول سورة " هود " ، وقدمنا الاختلاف في قائله ، وهو قوله : 


**هتكت له بالرمح جيب قميصه فخر صريعا لليدين وللفم* *أي خر صريعا على اليدين . 

 وقد علم من هذه الآيات : أن النار تعرض عليهم ويعرضون عليها ; لأنها تقرب   إليهم ويقربون إليها ، كما قال تعالى في عرضها عليهم هنا : وعرضنا جهنم يومئذ للكافرين عرضا   [ 18 \ 100 ] ، وقال في عرضهم عليها : ويوم يعرض الذين كفروا على النار الآية [ 46 \ 34 ] ، ونحوها من الآيات ، وقد بينا شيئا من صفات عرضهم دلت عليه آيات أخر من كتاب الله في الكلام على قوله تعالى وعرضوا على ربك صفا   [ 18 \ 48 ] ، وقول من قال : إن قوله هنا : وعرضنا جهنم الآية [ 18 \ 100 ] فيه قلب ، وأن المعنى : وعرضنا الكافرين لجهنم أي : عليها بعيد كما أوضحه أبو حيان  في البحر ، والله تعالى أعلم . 
قوله تعالى : الذين كانت أعينهم في غطاء عن ذكري وكانوا لا يستطيعون سمعا   . 

 التحقيق في قوله : الذين كانت أعينهم ،  أنه في  محل خفص نعتا للكافرين ، وقد بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة :  أن من  صفات الكافرين الذين تعرض لهم جهنم يوم القيامة أنهم كانت أعينهم في  دار  الدنيا في غطاء عن ذكره تعالى ، وكانوا لا يستطيعون سمعا ، وقد بين هذا  من  صفاتهم في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله في تغطية أعينهم : وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة الآية [ 2 \ 7 ] ، وقولـه : وجعل على بصره غشاوة الآية [ 45 \ 23 ] ، وقولـه : أفمن يعلم أنما أنزل إليك من ربك الحق كمن هو أعمى   [ 13 \ 19 ] ، وقولـه : وما يستوي الأعمى والبصير الآية [ 35 \ 19 ] ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا ، وقال في عدم استطاعتهم السمع : أولئك الذين لعنهم الله فأصمهم وأعمى أبصارهم   [ 47 \ 23 ] ، وقال : إنا جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقرا   [ 18 \ 57 ] ، وقد بينا معنى كونهم لا يستطيعون السمع في أول سورة " هود " في الكلام على قوله تعالى : يضاعف لهم العذاب ما كانوا يستطيعون السمع وما كانوا يبصرون   [ 11 \ 20 ] ، فأغنى عن إعادته هنا ، وقد بينا أيضا طرفا من ذلك في الكلام على قوله تعالى في هذه السورة الكريمة : إنا جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقرا   [ 18 \ 57 ] ،   [ ص:  348 ] وقد  بين تعالى في موضع آخر : أن الغطاء المذكور الذي يعشو بسببه  البصر عن ذكره  تعالى يقيض الله لصاحبه شيطانا فيجعله له قرينا ، وذلك في  قوله تعالى : ومن يعش عن ذكر الرحمن نقيض له شيطانا فهو له قرين الآية [ 43 \ 36 ] . 
قوله تعالى : أفحسب الذين كفروا أن يتخذوا عبادي من دوني أولياء إنا أعتدنا جهنم للكافرين نزلا   . 

 الهمزة في قوله تعالى : أفحسب للإنكار   والتوبيخ ، وفي الآية حذف دل المقام عليه ، قال بعض العلماء : تقدير   المحذوف هو : أفحسب الذين كفروا أن يتخذوا عبادي من دوني أولياء ، ولا   أعاقبهم العقاب الشديد ! كلا ! بل سأعاقبهم على ذلك العقاب الشديد ، بدليل   قوله تعالى بعده : إنا أعتدنا جهنم للكافرين نزلا     [ 18 \ 102 ] ، وقال بعض العلماء : تقديره : أفحسب الذين كفروا أن  يتخذوا  عبادي من دوني أولياء وأن ذلك ينفعهم ، كلا لا ينفعهم بل يضرهم ،  ويدل  لهذا قوله تعالى عنهم : ما نعبدهم إلا ليقربونا إلى الله زلفى   [ 39 \ 3 ] ، وقولـه عنهم : ويقولون هؤلاء شفعاؤنا عند الله   [ 10 \ 18 ] ، ثم إنه تعالى بين بطلان ذلك بقوله : قل أتنبئون الله بما لا يعلم في السماوات ولا في الأرض سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون     [ 10 \ 18 ] ، وما أنكره عليهم هنا من ظنهم أنهم يتخذون من دونه أولياء   من عباده ولا يعاقبهم ، أو أن ذلك ينفعهم جاء مبينا في مواضع ، كقوله في   أول سورة " الأعراف " : اتبعوا ما أنزل إليكم من ربكم ولا تتبعوا من دونه أولياء     [ 7 \ 3 ] ، فقد نهاهم عن اتباع الأولياء من دونه في هذه الآية ; لأنه   يضرهم ولا ينفعهم ، وأمثال ذلك كثيرة في القرآن من الأدلة على أنه لا ولي   من دون الله لأحد ، وإنما الموالاة في الله ، كقوله : أبصر به وأسمع ما لهم من دونه من ولي الآية [ 18 \ 26 ] ، وقولـه : ولا تركنوا إلى الذين ظلموا فتمسكم النار وما لكم من دون الله من أولياء ثم لا تنصرون   [ 11 \ 113 ] ، وقولـه : ومن يضلل الله فما له من ولي الآية [ 42 \ 44 ] ، وقولـه : وأنذر به الذين يخافون أن يحشروا إلى ربهم ليس لهم من دونه ولي الآية [ 6 \ 51 ] ، وقولـه : وذكر به أن تبسل نفس بما كسبت ليس لها من دون الله ولي ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات ، وسيأتي له قريبا إن شاء الله تعالى زيادة إيضاح وأمثلة . 

 والأظهر المتبادر من الإضافة في قوله : " عبادي " أن المراد بهم نحو الملائكة   [ ص: 349 ] وعيسى  وعزير  ، لا الشياطين ونحوهم ; لأن مثل هذه الإضافة للتشريف غالبا ، وقد بين تعالى : أنهم لا يكونون أولياء لهم في قوله : ويوم يحشرهم جميعا ثم يقول للملائكة أهؤلاء إياكم كانوا يعبدون قالوا سبحانك أنت ولينا من دونهم الآية [ 34 \ 40 - 41 ] ، وقولـه : إنا أعتدنا   [ 18 \ 102 ] ، قد أوضحنا معناه في قوله تعالى : إنا أعتدنا للظالمين نارا الآية   [ 18 \ 29 ] ، فأغنى عن إعادته هنا ، وفي قوله : نزلا أوجه من التفسير   للعلماء ، أظهرها : أن " النزل " هو ما يقدم للضيف عند نزوله ، والقادم عند   قدومه ، والمعنى : أن الذي يهيأ لهم من الإكرام عند قدومهم إلى ربهم هو   جهنم المعدة لهم ، كقوله : فبشرهم بعذاب أليم   [ 84 \ 24 ] ، وقولـه : يغاثوا بماء كالمهل   [ 18 \ 29 ] ، وقد قدمنا شواهده العربية في الكلام على قوله تعالى ، يغاثوا بماء كالمهل   ; لأن ذلك الماء الذي يشوي الوجوه ليس فيه إغاثة ، كما أن جهنم ليست نزل إكرام الضيف أو قادم . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن " نزلا " بمعنى المنزل ، أي : أعتدنا جهنم للكافرين   منزلا ، أي : مكان نزول ، لا منزل لهم غيرها ، وأضعف الأوجه ما زعمه بعضهم   من أن " النزل " جمع نازل ، كجمع الشارف على شرف بضمتين ، والذي يظهر في   إعراب " نزلا " أنه حال مؤولة بمعنى المشتق ، أو مفعول لـ " أعتدنا "   بتضمينه معنى صيرنا أو جعلنا ، والله تعالى أعلم . 
قوله تعالى : قل هل ننبئكم بالأخسرين أعمالا الذين ضل سعيهم في الحياة الدنيا وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا   . 

 المعنى : قل لهم يا نبي الله : هل ننبئكم ، أي : نخبركم بالأخسرين أعمالا ،   أي : بالذين هم أخسر الناس أعمالا وأضيعها ، فالأخسر صيغة تفضيل من   الخسران وأصله نقص مال التاجر ، والمراد به في القرآن غبنهم بسبب كفرهم   ومعاصيهم في حظوظهم مما عند الله لو أطاعوه ، وقولـه : أعمالا منصوب على التمييز : 

 فإن قيل : نبئنا بالأخسرين أعمالا من هم ؟ 

 كان الجواب : هم الذين ضل سعيهم في الحياة الدنيا وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا ، وبه تعلم أن " الذين " من قوله : الذين ضل سعيهم     [ 18 \ 104 ] ، خبر مبتدأ محذوف جوابا للسؤال المفهوم من المقام ، ويجوز   نصبه على الذم ، وجره على أنه بدل من الأخسرين ، أو نعت له ، وقوله : ضل سعيهم ، أي : بطل عملهم وحبط ، فصار كالهباء وكالسراب وكالرماد ! كما في قوله تعالى : وقدمنا إلى ما عملوا من عمل فجعلناه هباء منثورا   [ 25 \ 23 ] ،   [ ص: 350 ] وقولـه : والذين كفروا أعمالهم كسراب بقيعة الآية [ 24 \ 39 ] ، وقولـه : مثل الذين كفروا بربهم أعمالهم كرماد اشتدت به الريح في يوم عاصف   [ 14 \ 18 ] ، ومع هذا فهم يعتقدون أن عملهم حسن مقبول عند الله . 

 والتحقيق : أن الآية نازلة في الكفار الذين يعتقدون أن كفرهم صواب وحق ، وأن فيه رضا ربهم ، كما قال عن عبدة الأوثان : ما نعبدهم إلا ليقربونا إلى الله زلفى   [ 39 \ 3 ] ، وقال عنهم : ويقولون هؤلاء شفعاؤنا عند الله   [ 10 \ 18 ] ، وقال عن الرهبان الذين يتقربون إلى الله على غير شرع صحيح : وجوه يومئذ خاشعة عاملة ناصبة تصلى نارا حامية الآية [ 88 \ 2 - 4 ] ، على القول فيها بذلك ، وقولـه تعالى في الكفار : إنهم اتخذوا الشياطين أولياء من دون الله ويحسبون أنهم مهتدون   [ 7 \ 30 ] ، وقولـه : وإنهم ليصدونهم عن السبيل ويحسبون أنهم مهتدون   [ 43 \ 37 ] ، والدليل على نزولها في الكفار تصريحه تعالى بذلك في قوله بعده يليه : أولئك الذين كفروا بآيات ربهم ولقائه فحبطت أعمالهم الآية [ 18 \ 105 ] ، فقول من قال : إنهم الكفار ، وقول من قال : إنهم الرهبان ، وقول من قال : إنهم أهل الكتاب  الكافرون بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كل ذلك تشمله هذه الآية ، وقد روى  البخاري  في صحيحه عن  سعد بن أبي وقاص  رضي الله عنه أنه سأله ابنه مصعب  عن " الأخسرين أعمالا " في هذه الآية هل هم الحرورية  ؟ فقال لا ، هم اليهود  والنصارى  ، أما اليهود  فكفروا بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأما النصارى فكفروا بالجنة ، وقالوا لا طعام فيها ، ولا شراب ، والحرورية  الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ، وكان سعيد  يسميهم الفاسقين ، ا هـ من  البخاري  ، وما روي عن علي  رضي الله عنه من أنهم أهل حروراء  المعروفون   بالحروريين معناه أنهم يكون فيهم من معنى الآية بقدر ما فعلوا ; لأنهم   يرتكبون أمورا شنيعة من الضلال ، ويعتقدون أنها هي معنى الكتاب والسنة ،   فقد ضل سعيهم وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا ، وإن كانوا في ذلك أقل من   الكفار المجاهرين ; لأن العبرة بعموم الألفاظ لا بخصوص الأسباب كما قد   قدمنا إيضاحه وأدلته . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : الذين ضل سعيهم   [ 18 \ 104 ] ، أي : بطل واضمحل ، وقد قدمنا أن الضلال يطلق في القرآن واللغة العربية ثلاثة إطلاقات : 

 الأول : الضلال بمعنى الذهاب عن طريق الحق إلى طريق الباطل ، كالذهاب عن   [ ص: 351 ] الإسلام إلى الكفر ، وهذا أكثر استعمالاته في القرآن ، ومنه قوله تعالى : غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين   [ 1 \ 7 ] ، وقولـه : ولا تتبعوا أهواء قوم قد ضلوا من قبل وأضلوا كثيرا وضلوا عن سواء السبيل   5 [ 5 \ 77 ] . 

 الثاني : الضلال بمعنى الهلاك والغيبة والاضمحلال ، ومنه قول العرب : ضل   السمن في الطعام إذا استهلك فيه وغاب فيه ، ومنه بهذا المعنى قوله تعالى : وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون   [ 6 \ 24 ] ، أي : غاب واضمحل ، وقولـه هنا : الذين ضل سعيهم   [ 18 \ 104 ] ، أي : بطل واضمحل ، وقول الشاعر : 


**ألم تسأل فتخبرك الديار عن الحي المضلل أين ساروا* *أي   : عن الحي الذي غاب واضمحل ، ومن هنا سمي الدفن إضلالا ; لأن مآل الميت   المدفون إلى أن تختلط عظامه بالأرض ، فيضل فيها كما يضل السمن في الطعام ،   ومن إطلاق الضلال على الدفن قول نابغة ذبيان : 


**فآب مضلوه بعين جلية     وغودر بالجولان حزم ونائل 
**فقوله " مضلوه " يعني دافنيه في قبره ، ومن هذا المعنى قوله تعالى : وقالوا أئذا ضللنا في الأرض أئنا لفي خلق جديد الآية [ 32 \ 10 ] ، فمعنى ضللنا في الأرض أنهم اختلطت عظامهم الرميم بها فغابت واستهلكت فيها . 

 الثالث : الضلال بمعنى الذهاب عن علم حقيقة الأمر المطابقة للواقع ، ومنه بهذا المعنى قوله تعالى : ووجدك ضالا فهدى     [ 93 \ 7 ] ، أي : ذاهبا عما تعلمه الآن من العلوم والمعارف التي لا  تعرف  إلا بالوحي فهداك إلى تلك العلوم والمعارف بالوحي ، وحدد هذا المعنى  قوله  تعالى عن أولاد يعقوب : قالوا تالله إنك لفي ضلالك القديم   [ 12 \ 95 ] ، أي : ذهابك عن العلم بحقيقة أمر يوسف  ، ومن أجل ذلك تطمع في رجوعه إليك ; وذلك لا طمع فيه على أظهر التفسيرات ، وقولـه تعالى : فإن لم يكونا رجلين فرجل وامرأتان ممن ترضون من الشهداء أن تضل إحداهما   [ 2 \ 282 ] ، أي : تذهب عن حقيقة علم المشهود به بنسيان أو نحوه ، بدليل قوله : فتذكر إحداهما الأخرى   [ 2 \ 282 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : قال علمها عند ربي في كتاب لا يضل ربي ولا ينسى   [ 20 \ 52 ] ، ومن هذا المعنى قول الشاعر : 

 [ ص: 352 ] 
**وتظن سلمى  أنني أبغي بها     بدلا أراها في الضلال تهيم 
**فقوله " أراها في الضلال " : أي : الذهاب عن علم حقيقة الأمر حيث تظنني أبغي بها بدلا ، والواقع بخلاف ذلك .

 وقولـه في هذه الآية : وهم يحسبون ،  أي :  يظنون ، وقرأه بعض السبعة بكسر السين ، وبعضهم بفتحها كما قدمنا  مرارا في  جميع القرآن ، ومفعولا " حسب " هما المبتدأ والخبر اللذان عملت  فيهما " أن  " والأصل ويحسبون أنفسهم محسنين صنعهم ، وقولـه " صنعا " أي :  عملا وبين  قوله " يحسبون ، ويحسنون " الجناس المسمى عند أهل البديع " تجنيس  التصحيف "  وهو أن يكون النقط فرقا بين الكلمتين ، كقول  البحتري    : 


**ولم يكن المغتر بالله إذ سرى     ليعجز والمعتز بالله طالبه 
**فبين " المغتر والمعتز " الجناس المذكور . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : أولئك الذين كفروا بآيات ربهم ولقائه فحبطت أعمالهم الآية [ 18 \ 105 ] ، نص في أن الكفر بآيات الله ولقائه يحبط العمل ، والآيات الدالة على ذلك كثيرة جدا ، كقوله تعالى في " العنكبوت " والذين كفروا بآيات الله ولقائه أولئك يئسوا من رحمتي وأولئك لهم عذاب أليم   [ 29 \ 23 ] ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا ، وسيأتي بعض أمثلة لذلك قريبا إن شاء الله .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (248)
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
صـ 353 إلى صـ 358*
*
*
*

وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : فلا نقيم لهم يوم القيامة وزنا   [ 18 \ 105 ] ، فيه للعلماء أوجه : 

 أحدها : أن المعنى أنهم ليس لهم حسنات توزن في الكفة الأخرى في مقابلة   سيئاتهم ، بل لم يكن إلا السيئات ، ومن كان كذلك فهو في النار ، كما قال   تعالى : ومن خفت موازينه فأولئك الذين خسروا أنفسهم في جهنم خالدون تلفح وجوههم النار وهم فيها كالحون ، [ 23 \ 103 - 104 ] ، وقال : والوزن يومئذ الحق فمن ثقلت موازينه فأولئك هم المفلحون من خفت موازينه فأولئك الذين خسروا أنفسهم الآية [ 7 \ 8 - 9 ] ، وقال : وأما من خفت موازينه فأمه هاوية وما أدراك ما نار حامية   [ 101 \ 8 - 10 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وقال بعض أهل العلم : معنى   [ ص: 353 ] فلا نقيم لهم يوم القيامة وزنا   : أنهم لا قدر لهم عند الله لحقارتهم ، وهو أنهم بسبب كفرهم ، وذلك كقوله عنهم : سيدخلون جهنم داخرين   [ 40 \ 60 ] ، أي : صاغرين أذلاء حقيرين ، وقولـه : قل نعم وأنتم داخرون   [ 37 \ 18 ] ، وقولـه : قال اخسئوا فيها ولا تكلمون   [ 23 \ 108 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الدالة على هوانهم وصغارهم وحقارتهم . 

 وقد دلت السنة الصحيحة على أن معنى الآية يدخل فيه الكافر السمين العظيم البدن ، لا يزن عند الله يوم القيامة جناح بعوضة ، قال  البخاري  في صحيحه في تفسير هذه الآية : حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله  ، حدثنا  سعيد بن أبي مريم  ، أخبرنا  المغيرة بن عبد الرحمن  ، حدثني أبو الزناد  عن  الأعرج  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه ، عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إنه ليأتي الرجل العظيم السمين يوم القيامة لا يزن عند الله جناح بعوضة وقال اقرءوا فلا نقيم لهم يوم القيامة وزنا   " وعن  يحيى بن بكير  ، عن  المغيرة بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن أبي الزناد  مثله ا هـ ، من  البخاري    . 

 وهذا الحديث أخرجه أيضا مسلم  في صحيحه ، وهو يدل على أن نفس الكافر العظيم السمين لا يزن عند الله جناح بعوضة ، وفيه دلالة على وزن الأشخاص ، وقال أبو عبد الله القرطبي  في تفسيره هذه الآية بعد أن أشار إلى حديث  أبي هريرة  المذكور ما نصه : وفي هذا الحديث من الفقه ذم السمن لمن تكلفه ، لما في ذلك من تكلف المطاعم والاشتغال بها عن المكارم ، بل يدل على تحريم الأكل الزائد على قدر الكفاية ، المبتغى به الترفه والسمن ، وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن أبغض الرجال إلى الله تعالى الحبر السمين   " ومن حديث  عمران بن حصين  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " خيركم قرني ثم الذين يلونهم قال عمران  ، فلا أدري أذكر بعد قرنه قرنين أو ثلاثة ثم إن من بعدكم قوما يشهدون ولا يستشهدون ، ويخونون ولا يؤتمنون ، وينذرون ولا يوفون ، ويظهر فيهم السمن   " وهذا ذم ، وسبب ذلك : أن السمن المكتسب إنما هو من كثرة الأكل والشره والدعة والراحة والأمن ، والاسترسال مع النفس على شهواتها ،   فهو عبد نفسه لا عبد ربه ، ومن كان هذا حاله وقع لا محالة في الحرام ،  وكل  لحم تولد من سحت فالنار أولى به ، وقد ذم الله تعالى الكفار بكثرة  الأكل  فقال : والذين كفروا يتمتعون ويأكلون كما تأكل الأنعام والنار مثوى لهم   [ 47 \ 12 ] ، فإذا كان المؤمن يتشبه بهم ، ويتنعم تنعمهم في كل أحواله وأزمانه ، فأين حقيقة الإيمان والقيام بوظائف الإسلام ، ومن كثر أكله وشربه كثر نهمه وحرصه ، وزاد   [ ص: 354 ] بالليل كسله ونومه ، فكان نهاره هائما ، وليله نائما ا هـ ، محل الغرض من كلام القرطبي  ، وما تضمنه كلامه من الجزم بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن الله يبغض الحبر السمين   " فيه نظر ; لأنه لم يصح مرفوعا ، وقد حسنه البيهقي  من كلام كعب  ، وما ذكر من ذم كثرة الأكل والشرب والسمن المكتسب ظاهر وأدلته كثيرة " وحسب المؤمن لقيمات يقمن صلبه " .
قوله تعالى : إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات كانت لهم جنات الفردوس نزلا 

 ، ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الأعمال الصالحة والإيمان سبب في نيل جنات الفردوس ، والآيات الموضحة لكون العمل الصالح سببا في دخول الجنة كثيرة جدا ، كقوله تعالى : ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا ماكثين فيه أبدا   [ 18 \ 2 - 3 ] ، وقولـه : ونودوا أن تلكم الجنة أورثتموها بما كنتم تعملون   [ 7 \ 43 ] ، أي : بسببه ، وقولـه تعالى : وتلك الجنة التي أورثتموها بما كنتم تعملون   [ 43 \ 72 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : إلا من تاب وآمن وعمل صالحا فأولئك يدخلون الجنة ولا يظلمون شيئا جنات عدن التي وعد الرحمن عباده بالغيب الآية [ 19 \ 60 - 61 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 تنبيه 

 فإن قيل هذه الآيات فيها الدلالة على أن طاعة الله بالإيمان والعمل الصالح سبب في دخول الجنة ، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " لن يدخل أحدكم عمله الجنة " قالوا : ولا أنت يا رسول الله ؟ قال : " ولا أنا إلا أن يتغمدني الله برحمة منه وفضل " ، يرد بسببه إشكال على ذلك . 

 فالجواب : أن العمل لا يكون سببا لدخول الجنة إلا إذا تقبله الله تعالى ،   وتقبله له فضل منه ، فالفعل الذي هو سبب لدخول الجنة هو الذي تقبله الله   بفضله ، وغيره من الأعمال لا يكون سببا لدخول الجنة ، وللجمع بين الحديث   والآيات المذكورة أوجه أخر ، هذا أظهرها عندي ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وقد قدمنا أن " النزل " ، هو ما يهيأ من الإكرام للضيف أو القادم . 
قوله تعالى : خالدين فيها لا يبغون عنها حولا   . 

 أي : خالدين في جنات الفردوس لا يبغون عنها حولا ، أي : تحولا إلى منزل   آخر ; لأنها لا يوجد منزل أحسن منها يرغب في التحول إليه عنها ، بل هم   خالدون فيها   [ ص: 355 ] دائما من غير تحول ولا انتقال ، وهذا المعنى المذكور هنا جاء موضحا في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : الذي أحلنا دار المقامة   [ 35 \ 35 ] ، أي : الإقامة أبدا ، وقولـه : ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا ماكثين فيه أبدا ، [ 18 \ 2 - 3 ] ، وقولـه : إن هذا لرزقنا ما له من نفاد   [ 38 \ 54 ] ، وقولـه : عطاء غير مجذوذ   [ 11 \ 108 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الدالة على دوامهم فيها ، ودوام نعيمها لهم ، والحول : اسم مصدر بمعنى التحول .
قوله تعالى : قل لو كان البحر مدادا لكلمات ربي لنفد البحر قبل أن تنفد كلمات ربي ولو جئنا بمثله مددا   . 

 أمر جل وعلا نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن يقول لو كان البحر مدادا لكلمات ربي   [ 18 \ 109 ] ، أي : لو كان ماء البحر مدادا للأقلام التي تكتب بها كلمات الله " لنفد البحر   " أي : فرغ وانتهى قبل أن تنفد كلمات ربي ولو جئنا بمثله مددا ،   أي : ببحر آخر مثله مددا ، أي : زيادة عليه ، وقوله " مددا " منصوب على   التمييز ، ويصح إعرابه حالا ، وقد زاد هذا المعنى إيضاحا في سورة " لقمان "   في قوله تعالى : ولو أنما في الأرض من شجرة أقلام والبحر يمده من بعده سبعة أبحر ما نفدت كلمات الله   [ 31 \ 27 ] ، وقد دلت هذه الآيات على أن كلماته تعالى لا نفاد لها سبحانه وتعالى علوا كبيرا .
قوله تعالى : قل إنما أنا بشر مثلكم يوحى إلي أنما إلهكم إله واحد 

 ، أمر جل وعلا نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه الآية الكريمة أن يقول للناس : إنما أنا بشر مثلكم     [ 18 \ 110 ] ، أي : لا أقول لكم إني ملك ولا غير بشر ، بل أنا بشر  مثلكم  ، أي : بشر من جنس البشر ، إلا أن الله تعالى فضلني وخصني بما أوحى  إلي من  توحيده وشرعه ، وقوله هنا يوحى إلي أنما إلهكم إله واحد     [ 18 \ 110 ] ، أي : فوحدوه ولا تشركوا به غيره ، وهذا الذي بينه تعالى   في هذه الآية ، أوضحه في مواضع أخر ، كقوله في أول " فصلت " : قل إنما أنا بشر مثلكم يوحى إلي أنما إلهكم إله واحد فاستقيموا إليه واستغفروه وويل للمشركين الذين لا يؤتون الزكاة وهم بالآخرة هم كافرون   [ 41 \ 7 - 8 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : قل سبحان ربي هل كنت إلا بشرا رسولا   [ 17 \ 93 ] ، وقولـه : قل لا أقول لكم عندي خزائن الله ولا أعلم الغيب ولا أقول لكم إني ملك إن أتبع إلا ما يوحى إلي الآية [ 6 \ 50 ] ،   [ ص:  356 ] وهذا  الذي أمر الله به نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه الآية من  أنه يقول للناس  أنه بشر ، ولكن الله فضله على غيره بما أوحى إليه من وحيه  جاء مثله عن  الرسل غيره صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم في قوله تعالى : قالت لهم رسلهم إن نحن إلا بشر مثلكم ولكن الله يمن على من يشاء من عباده الآية [ 14 \ 11 ] ، فكون الرسل مثل البشر من حيث إن أصل الجميع وعنصرهم واحد ،   وأنهم تجري على جميعهم الأعراض البشرية لا ينافي تفضيلهم على سائر البشر   بما خصهم الله به من وحيه واصطفائه وتفضيله كما هو ضروري . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : معنى هذه الآية قل يا محمد  للمشركين : إنما أنا بشر مثلكم ،   فمن زعم منكم أني كاذب فليأت بمثل ما جئت به ، فإنني لا أعلم الغيب فيما   أخبرتكم به عما سألتم عنه من أخبار الماضين كقصة أصحاب الكهف ، وخبر ذي القرنين  ، وهذا له اتجاه والله تعالى أعلم . 
قوله تعالى : فمن كان يرجوا لقاء ربه فليعمل عملا صالحا ولا يشرك بعبادة ربه أحدا   . 

 قوله في هذه الآية : فمن كان يرجوا لقاء ربه     [ 18 \ 110 ] ، يشمل كونه يأمل ثوابه ، ورؤية وجهه الكريم يوم القيامة ،   وكونه يخشى عقابه ، أي : فمن كان راجيا من ربه يوم يلقاه الثواب الجزيل   والسلامة من الشر فليعمل عملا صالحا . 

 وقد قدمنا إيضاح العمل الصالح وغير الصالح في أول هذه السورة الكريمة وغيرها ، فأغنى عن إعادته هنا .

 وقولـه : ولا يشرك بعبادة ربه أحدا ، قال جماعة من أهل العلم ، أي : لا يرائي الناس في عمله ; لأن العمل بعبادة الله لأجل رياء الناس من نوع الشرك ، كما هو معروف عند العلماء أن الرياء من أنواع الشرك ، وقد جاءت في ذلك أحاديث مرفوعة ، وقد ساق طرفها ابن كثير  في تفسير هذه الآية ، والتحقيق أن قوله : ولا يشرك بعبادة ربه أحدا   [ 18 \ 110 ] ، أعم من الرياء وغيره ، أي : لا يعبد ربه رياء وسمعة ، ولا يصرف شيئا من حقوق خالقه لأحد من خلقه ; لأن الله يقول : إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به الآية [ 4 \ 48 ] ، في الموضعين ، ويقول : ومن يشرك بالله فكأنما خر من السماء فتخطفه الطير أو تهوي به الريح في مكان سحيق   [ 22 \ 31 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 ويفهم من مفهوم مخالفة الآية الكريمة : أن الذي يشرك أحدا بعبادة ربه ،   ولا يعمل صالحا أنه لا يرجو لقاء ربه ، والذي لا يرجو لقاء ربه لا خير له   عند الله يوم القيامة . 

 وهذا المفهوم جاء مبينا في مواضع أخر ، كقوله تعالى فيما مضى قريبا :   [ ص: 357 ] أولئك الذين كفروا بآيات ربهم ولقائه فحبطت أعمالهم فلا نقيم لهم يوم القيامة وزنا ذلك جزاؤهم جهنم الآية [ 18 \ 105 - 106 ] ; لأن من كفر بلقاء الله لا يرجو لقاءه ، وقوله في " العنكبوت " والذين كفروا بآيات الله ولقائه أولئك يئسوا من رحمتي   [ 29 \ 23 ] ، وقولـه في " الأعراف " : والذين كذبوا بآياتنا ولقاء الآخرة حبطت أعمالهم هل يجزون إلا ما كانوا يعملون   [ 7 \ 147 ] ، وقولـه في " الأنعام " : قد خسر الذين كذبوا بلقاء الله حتى إذا جاءتهم الساعة بغتة قالوا ياحسرتنا على ما فرطنا فيها   [ 6 \ 31 ] ، وقولـه تعالى في " يونس " : قد خسر الذين كذبوا بلقاء الله وما كانوا مهتدين   [ 10 \ 45 ] ، وقولـه في " الفرقان " : وقال الذين لا يرجون لقاءنا لولا أنزل علينا الملائكة أو نرى ربنا لقد استكبروا في أنفسهم وعتوا عتوا كبيرا   [ 25 \ 21 ] ، وقولـه في " الروم " : وأما الذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا ولقاء الآخرة فأولئك في العذاب محضرون   [ 30 \ 16 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
تنبيه 

 اعلم أن الرجاء كقوله هنا يرجوا لقاء ربه   [ 18 \ 110 ] ، يستعمل في رجاء الخير ، ويستعمل في الخوف أيضا ، واستعماله في رجاء الخير مشهور ، ومن استعمال الرجاء في الخوف قول أبي ذؤيب الهذلي    : 


**إذا لسعته النحل لم يرج لسعها وحالفها في بيت نوب عواسل* 
*فقوله " لم يرج لسعها " أي : لم يخف لسعها ، ويروى حالفها بالحاء والخاء ، ويروى عواسل بالسين ، وعوامل بالميم . 

 فإذا علمت أن الرجاء يطلق على كلا الأمرين المذكورين فاعلم أنهما متلازمان ، فمن كان يرجو ما عند الله من الخير فهو يخاف ما لديه من الشر كالعكس ، واختلف العلماء في سبب نزول هذه الآية الكريمة . 

 أعني قوله تعالى : فمن كان يرجوا لقاء ربه فليعمل عملا صالحا الآية [ 18 \ 110 ] ، فعن  ابن عباس  أنها نزلت في جندب بن زهير الأزدي الغامدي  ،   قال : يا رسول الله ، إنني أعمل العمل لله تعالى وأريد وجه الله تعالى ،   إلا أنه إذا اطلع عليه سرني ؟ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن الله طيب ولا يقبل إلا الطيب ، ولا يقبل ما شورك فيه   " فنزلت الآية ، وذكره القرطبي  في تفسيره ، وذكر ابن حجر  في الإصابة : أنه من رواية  ابن الكلبي  في التفسير عن أبي صالح  عن  أبي هريرة  ، وضعف هذا السند مشهور ،   [ ص: 358 ] وعن  طاوس  أنه   قال : جاء رجل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : إني أحب الجهاد  في  سبيل الله تعالى ، وأحب أن يرى مكاني ، فنزلت هذه الآية ، وعن مجاهد  قال : جاء   رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله إني أتصدق وأصل   الرحم ، ولا أصنع ذلك إلا لله تعالى ، فيذكر ذلك مني ، وأحمد عليه فيسرني   ذلك ، وأعجب به فسكت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يقل شيئا ، فأنزل   الله تعالى : فمن كان يرجوا لقاء ربه فليعمل عملا صالحا ولا يشرك بعبادة ربه أحدا   [ 18 \ 110 ] ، انتهى من تفسير القرطبي    . 

 ومعلوم أن من قصد بعمله وجه الله فعله لله ولو سره اطلاع الناس على ذلك ،   ولا سيما إن كان سروره بذلك لأجل أن يقتدوا به فيه ، ومن قاتل لتكون كلمة   الله هي العليا فهو في سبيل الله ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وقال صاحب الدر المنثور : أخرج ابن المنذر  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، وابن مردويه  والبيهقي  في شعب الإيمان عن  ابن عباس  في قوله : فمن كان يرجوا لقاء ربه قال : نزلت في المشركين الذين عبدوا مع الله إلها غيره ، وليست هذه في المؤمنين ، وأخرج عبد الرزاق   وابن أبي الدنيا  في الإخلاص ،  وابن أبي حاتم   والطبراني  والحاكم  عن  طاوس  قال : قال رجل : يا نبي الله إني أقف مواقف أبتغي وجه الله ، وأحب أن يرى موطني ، فلم يرد عليه شيئا حتى نزلت هذه الآية : فمن كان يرجوا لقاء ربه فليعمل عملا صالحا ولا يشرك بعبادة ربه أحدا ، وأخرجه الحاكم وصححه ، والبيهقي  موصولا عن  طاوس  عن  ابن عباس  ، وأخرج  ابن أبي حاتم  عن مجاهد  قال : كان من المسلمين من يقاتل وهو يحب أن يرى مكانه ، فأنزل الله فمن كان يرجوا لقاء ربه ، وأخرج ابن منده  وأبو نعيم  في الصحابة ،  وابن عساكر  من طريق السدي الصغير  ، عن الكلبي  ، عن أبي صالح  عن  ابن عباس  قال : كان جندب بن زهير  إذا صلى أو صام أو تصدق فذكر بخير ارتاح له ، فزاد في ذلك لمقالة الناس فلامه الله ، فنزل في ذلك : فمن كان يرجوا لقاء ربه فليعمل عملا صالحا ولا يشرك بعبادة ربه أحدا ، وأخرج هناد  في الزهد عن مجاهد  قال : جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله ، أتصدق بالصدقة وألتمس بها ما عند الله ، وأحب أن يقال لي خير ، فنزلت : فمن كان يرجوا لقاء ربه ا هـ ، من " الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور " والعلم عند الله تعالى .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (249)
**سُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ*

*صـ 359 إلى صـ 364*
*
*
*
*
*
 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

سُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ

 قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : كهيعص ذِكْرُ رَحْمَةِ رَبِّكَ عَبْدَهُ زَكَرِيَّا إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ نِدَاءً خَفِيًّا قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي وَهَنَ الْعَظْمُ مِنِّي وَاشْتَعَلَ الرَّأْسُ شَيْبًا وَلَمْ أَكُنْ بِدُعَائِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيًّا   . 

 قَدْ قَدَّمْنَا الْكَلَامَ عَلَى الْحُرُوفِ الْمُقَطَّعَةِ فِي أَوَائِلِ السُّوَرِ ، كَقَوْلِهِ هُنَا : كهيعص   [ 19 \ 1 ] ، فِي سُورَةِ " هُودٍ " فَأَغْنَى عَنْ إِعَادَتِهِ هُنَا . وَقَوْلُهُ : ذِكْرُ رَحْمَةِ رَبِّكَ     [ 19 \ 2 ] ، خَبَرُ مُبْتَدَأٍ مَحْذُوفٍ ، أَيْ : هَذَا ذِكِرُ   رَحْمَةِ رَبِّكَ ، وَقِيلَ : مُبْتَدَأٌ خَبَرُهُ مَحْذُوفٌ ،   وَتَقْدِيرُهُ : فِيمَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ ذِكْرُ رَحْمَةِ رَبِّكَ ،   وَالْأَوَّلُ أَظْهَرُ ، وَالْقَوْلُ بِأَنَّهُ خَبَرٌ عَنْ قَوْلِهِ " كهيعص   " ظَاهِرُ السُّقُوطِ لِعَدَمِ رَبْطٍ بَيْنَهُمَا ، وَقَوْلُهُ : ذِكْرُ رَحْمَةِ رَبِّكَ لَفْظَةُ   " ذِكْرُ " مَصْدَرٌ مُضَافٌ إِلَى مَفْعُولِهِ ، وَلَفْظَةُ " رَحْمَةٍ "   مَصْدَرٌ مُضَافٌ إِلَى فَاعِلِهِ وَهُوَ " رَبِّكَ " ، وَقَوْلُـهُ :   عَبْدَهُ مَفْعُولٌ بِهِ لِلْمَصْدَرِ الَّذِي هُوَ " رَحْمَةِ "   الْمُضَافُ إِلَى فَاعِلِهِ ، عَلَى حَدِّ قَوْلِهِ فِي الْخُلَاصَةِ : 

 وَبَعْدَ جَرِّهِ الَّذِي أُضِيفَ لَهْ كَمِّلْ بِنَصْبٍ أَوْ بِرَفْعٍ   عَمَلَهْ وَقَوْلُهُ : " زَكَرِيَّا " بَدَلٌ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ " عَبْدَهُ "   أَوْ عَطْفُ بَيَانٍ عَلَيْهِ ، وَقَدْ بَيَّنَ جَلَّ وَعَلَا فِي هَذِهِ   الْآيَةِ : أَنَّ هَذَا الَّذِي يُتْلَى فِي أَوَّلِ هَذِهِ السُّورَةِ   الْكَرِيمَةِ هُوَ ذِكْرُ اللَّهِ رَحْمَتَهُ الَّتِي رَحِمَ بِهَا   عَبْدَهُ زَكَرِيَّا  حِينَ  نَادَاهُ  نِدَاءً خَفِيًّا أَيْ : دَعَاهُ فِي سِرٍّ وَخُفْيَةٍ ،  وَثَنَاؤُهُ  جَلَّ وَعَلَا عَلَيْهِ بِكَوْنِ دُعَائِهِ خَفِيًّا يَدُلُّ  عَلَى أَنَّ إِخْفَاءَ الدُّعَاءِ أَفْضَلُ   مِنْ إِظْهَارِهِ وَإِعْلَانِهِ ، وَهَذَا الْمَعْنَى الْمَفْهُومُ مِنْ   هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ جَاءَ مُصَرَّحًا بِهِ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : قُلْ مَنْ يُنَجِّيكُمْ مِنْ ظُلُمَاتِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ تَدْعُونَهُ تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً الْآيَةَ [ 6 \ 63 ] ، وَقَوْلِـهِ تَعَالَى : ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ     [ 7 \ 55 ] ، وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ الْإِخْفَاءُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ الْإِظْهَارِ  ;  لِأَنَّهُ أَقْرَبُ إِلَى الْإِخْلَاصِ ، وَأَبْعَدُ مِنَ الرِّيَاءِ ،   فَقَوْلُ مَنْ قَالَ : إِنَّ سَبَبَ إِخْفَائِهِ دُعَاءَهُ أَنَّهُ   خَوَّفَهُ مِنْ قَوْمِهِ أَنْ يَلُومُوهُ عَلَى طَلَبِ الْوَلَدِ ، فِي   حَالَةٍ لَا يُمْكِنُ فِيهَا الْوَلَدُ عَادَةً لِكِبَرِ   [ ص:  360 ] سِنِّهِ  وَسِنِّ امْرَأَتِهِ ، وَكَوْنِهَا عَاقِرًا ، وَقَوْلُ  مَنْ قَالَ :  إِنَّهُ أَخْفَاهُ ; لِأَنَّهُ طَلَبُ أَمْرٍ دُنْيَوِيٍّ ،  فَإِنْ أَجَابَ  اللَّهُ دُعَاءَهُ فِيهِ نَالَ مَا كَانَ يُرِيدُ ، وَإِنْ  لَمْ يُجِبْهُ  لَمْ يَعْلَمْ ذَلِكَ أَحَدٌ ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ  الْأَقْوَالِ ،  كُلُّ ذَلِكَ لَيْسَ بِالْأَظْهَرِ ، وَالْأَظْهَرُ أَنَّ  السِّرَّ فِي  إِخْفَائِهِ هُوَ مَا ذَكَرْنَا مِنْ كَوْنِ الْإِخْفَاءِ  أَفْضَلَ مِنَ  الْإِعْلَانِ فِي الدُّعَاءِ ، وَدُعَاءُ زَكَرِيَّا  هَذَا   لَمْ يُبَيِّنِ اللَّهُ فِي هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ مَكَانَهُ وَلَا وَقْتَهُ ،   وَلَكِنَّهُ أَشَارَ إِلَى ذَلِكَ فِي سُورَةِ " آلِ عِمْرَانَ " فِي   قَوْلِهِ : كُلَّمَا  دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا زَكَرِيَّا  الْمِحْرَابَ وَجَدَ عِنْدَهَا رِزْقًا قَالَ  يَامَرْيَمُ أَنَّى لَكِ  هَذَا قَالَتْ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ يَرْزُقُ مَنْ  يَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ هُنَالِكَ دَعَا زَكَرِيَّا رَبَّهُ قَالَ رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ ذُرِّيَّةً طَيِّبَةً   [ 3 \ 37 - 38 ] ، فَقَوْلُهُ " هُنَالِكَ " أَيْ : فِي ذَلِكَ الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي وَجَدَ فِيهِ ذَلِكَ الرِّزْقَ عِنْدَ مَرْيَمَ    . 

 وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ : " هُنَالِكَ " أَيْ : فِي ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ ،   بِنَاءً عَلَى أَنَّ هُنَا رُبَّمَا أُشِيرَ بِهَا إِلَى الزَّمَانِ ،   وَقَوْلُهُ فِي دُعَائِهِ هَذَا :رَبِّ إِنِّي وَهَنَ الْعَظْمُ مِنِّي     [ 19 \ 4 ] ، أَيْ : ضَعُفَ ، وَالْوَهْنُ : الضَّعْفُ ، وَإِنَّمَا   ذَكَرَ ضَعْفَ الْعَظْمِ ; لِأَنَّهُ عَمُودُ الْبَدَنِ وَبِهِ قِوَامُهُ ،   وَهُوَ أَصْلُ بِنَائِهِ فَإِذَا وَهَنَ دَلَّ عَلَى ضَعْفِ جَمِيعِ   الْبَدَنِ ; لِأَنَّهُ أَشَدُّ مَا فِيهِ وَأَصْلَبُهُ ، فَوَهْنُهُ   يَسْتَلْزِمُ وَهْنَ غَيْرِهِ مِنَ الْبَدَنِ . 

 الْحَرْفُ الْمُنِيرُ \ سِحْرٌ \ أَضْوَاءُ الْبَيَانِ ج 4 \ مِنْ ص 204 - إِلَى ص 212 وَقَوْلُـهُ : وَاشْتَعَلَ الرَّأْسُ شَيْبًا ،   الْأَلِفُ وَاللَّامُ فِي " الرَّأْسِ " قَامَا مَقَامَ الْمُضَافِ   إِلَيْهِ ، إِذِ الْمُرَادُ : وَاشْتَعَلَ رَأْسِي شَيْبًا ، وَالْمُرَادُ   بِاشْتِعَالِ الرَّأْسِ شَيْبًا : انْتِشَارُ بَيَاضِ الشَّيْبِ فِيهِ ،   قَالَ  الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ  ُ  فِي  كَشَّافِهِ :  شَبَّهَ الشَّيْبَ بِشُوَاظِ النَّارِ فِي بَيَاضِهِ  وَإِنَارَتِهِ  وَانْتِشَارِهِ فِي الشِّعْرِ وَفُشُوِّهِ فِيهِ ،  وَأَخْذِهِ مِنْهُ  كُلَّ مَأْخَذٍ بِاشْتِعَالِ النَّارِ ، ثُمَّ  أَخْرَجَهُ مَخْرَجَ  الِاسْتِعَارَةِ ، ثُمَّ أَسْنَدَ الِاشْتِعَالَ إِلَى  مَكَانِ الشَّعْرِ  وَمَنْبَتِهِ وَهُوَ الرَّأْسُ ، وَأَخْرَجَ الشَّيْبَ  مُمَيِّزًا ،  وَلَمْ يُضِفِ الرَّأْسَ اكْتِفَاءً بِعِلْمِ الْمُخَاطَبِ  أَنَّهُ رَأْسُ  زَكَرِيَّا  ،  فَمِنْ ثَمَّ فَصُحَتْ  هَذِهِ الْجُمْلَةُ وَشُهِدَ لَهَا بِالْبَلَاغَةِ  انْتَهَى مِنْهُ ،  وَالظَّاهِرُ عِنْدَنَا كَمَا بَيَّنَّا مِرَارًا :  أَنَّ مِثْلَ هَذَا  مِنَ التَّعْبِيرِ عَنِ انْتِشَارِ بَيَاضِ الشَّيْبِ  فِي الرَّأْسِ ،  بِاشْتِعَالِ الرَّأْسِ شَيْبًا أُسْلُوبٌ مِنْ أَسَالِيبِ  اللُّغَةِ  الْعَرَبِيَّةِ الْفُصْحَى جَاءَ الْقُرْآنُ بِهِ ، وَمِنْهُ  قَوْلُ  الشَّاعِرِ : 


**ضَيَّعْتُ حَزْمِي فِي إِبْعَادِي الْأَمَلَا وَمَا ارْعَوَيْتُ وَشَيْبًا رَأْسِيَ اشْتَعَلَا* 
*وَمِنْ هَذَا الْقَبِيلِ قَوْلُ  ابْنِ دُرَيْدٍ  فِي مَقْصُورَتِهِ . 


**وَاشْتَعَلَ الْمِبْيَضُ فِي مُوَسَّدِهِ     مِثْلَ اشْتِعَالِ النَّارِ فِي جَزْلِ الْغَضَا 
** [ ص:  361 ] وَقَوْلُهُ  " شَيْبًا " تَمْيِيزٌ مُحَوَّلٌ عَنِ الْفَاعِلِ فِي  أَظْهَرِ  الْأَعَارِيبِ ، خِلَافًا لِمَنْ زَعَمَ أَنَّهُ مَا نَابَ عَنِ   الْمُطْلَقِ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ " وَاشْتَعَلَ " لِأَنَّهُ اشْتَعَلَ بِمَعْنَى   شَابَ ، فَيَكُونُ " شَيْبًا " مَصْدَرًا مِنْهُ فِي الْمَعْنَى وَمَنْ   زَعَمَ أَيْضًا أَنَّهُ مَصْدَرٌ مُنَكَّرٌ فِي مَوْضِعِ الْحَالِ . 

 وَهَذَا الَّذِي ذَكَرَهُ اللَّهُ هُنَا عَنْ زَكَرِيَّا  فِي دُعَائِهِ مِنْ إِظْهَارِ الضَّعْفِ وَالْكِبَرِ جَاءَ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ ، كَقَوْلِهِ هُنَا : وَقَدْ بَلَغْتُ مِنَ الْكِبَرِ عِتِيًّا   [ 19 \ 8 ] ، وَقَوْلِـهِ فِي " آلِ عِمْرَانَ " : وَقَدْ بَلَغَنِيَ الْكِبَرُ الْآيَةَ [ 3 \ 40 ] ، وَهَذَا الَّذِي ذَكَرَهُ هُنَا مِنْ إِظْهَارِ الضَّعْفِ يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي لِلدَّاعِي إِظْهَارُ الضَّعْفِ وَالْخَشْيَةِ وَالْخُشُوعِ فِي دُعَائِهِ   . 

 وَقَوْلُـهُ تَعَالَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ : وَلَمْ أَكُنْ بِدُعَائِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيًّا     [ 19 \ 4 ] ، أَيْ : لَمْ أَكُنْ بِدُعَائِي إِيَّاكَ شَقِيًّا ، أَيْ :   لَمْ تَكُنْ تُخَيِّبُ دُعَائِي إِذَا دَعَوْتُكَ ، يَعْنِي أَنَّكَ   عَوَّدْتَنِي الْإِجَابَةَ فِيمَا مَضَى ، وَالْعَرَبُ تَقُولُ : شَقِيَ   بِذَلِكَ إِذَا تَعِبَ فِيهِ وَلَمْ يَحْصُلْ مَقْصُودُهُ ، وَرُبَّمَا   أَطْلَقْتَ الشَّقَاءَ عَلَى التَّعَبِ ، كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى :إِنَّ هَذَا عَدُوٌّ لَكَ وَلِزَوْجِكَ فَلَا يُخْرِجَنَّكُمَ  ا مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ فَتَشْقَى     [ 20 \ 117 ] ، وَأَكْثَرُ مَا يُسْتَعْمَلُ فِي ضِدِّ السَّعَادَةِ ،   وَلَا شَكَّ أَنَّ إِجَابَةَ الدُّعَاءِ مِنَ السَّعَادَةِ ، فَيَكُونُ   عَدَمُ إِجَابَتِهِ مِنَ الشَّقَاءِ .
قوله تعالى : وإني خفت الموالي من ورائي وكانت امرأتي عاقرا فهب لي من لدنك وليا ، يرثني ويرث من آل يعقوب واجعله رب رضيا   . 

 معنى قوله : خفت الموالي    [ 19 \ 5 ] ، أي :  خفت أقاربي وبني عمي وعصبتي : أن يضيعوا الدين بعدي ،  ولا يقوموا لله  بدينه حق القيام ، فارزقني ولدا يقوم بعدي بالدين حق القيام  ، وبهذا  التفسير تعلم أن معنى قوله " يرثني   " أنه إرث علم ونبوة ، ودعوة إلى الله والقيام بدينه ، لا إرث مال ، ويدل لذلك أمران : 

 أحدهما : قوله : ويرث من آل يعقوب   [ 19 \ 5 ] ، ومعلوم أن آل يعقوب  انقرضوا من زمان ، فلا يورث عنهم إلا العلم والنبوة والدين . 

 والأمر الثاني : ما جاء من الأدلة على أن الأنبياء صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم لا يورث عنهم المال ، وإنما يورث عنهم العلم والدين ، فمن ذلك ما أخرجه الشيخان في صحيحيهما عن  أبي بكر الصديق  رضي الله عنه ، عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " لا نورث ، ما تركنا صدقة   " ، ومن ذلك أيضا ما رواه الشيخان أيضا عن عمر  رضي الله عنه أنه قال لعثمان  ،  وعبد الرحمن بن عوف  ، والزبير  وسعد  ، وعلي  ، والعباس  رضي الله عنهم : أنشدكم الله   [ ص: 362 ] الذي بإذنه تقوم السماء والأرض ، أتعلمون أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لا نورث ما تركنا صدقة   " ، قالوا : نعم ، ومن ذلك ما أخرجه الشيخان أيضا عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها أن أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين توفي أردن أن يبعثن عثمان  إلى أبي بكر  يسألنه ميراثهن ، فقالت عائشة    : أليس قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما تركنا صدقة   " ، ومن ذلك ما رواه الشيخان أيضا عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تقتسم ورثتي دينارا ، ما تركت بعد نفقة نسائي ومئونة عاملي فهو صدقة   " وفي لفظ عند أحمد    : " لا تقتسم ورثتي دينارا ولا درهما   " ، ومن ذلك أيضا ما رواه  الإمام أحمد   والترمذي  وصححه ، عن  أبي هريرة    : أن فاطمة  رضي الله عنها قالت لأبي بكر  رضي   الله عنه : من يرثك إذا مت ؟ قال : ولدي وأهلي ، قالت : فما لنا لا نرث   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ قال : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إن النبي لا يورث   " ، ولكن أعول من كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعوله ، وأنفق على من كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ينفق   . 

 فهذه الأحاديث وأمثالها ظاهرة في أن الأنبياء لا يورث عنهم المال بل العلم والدين ، فإن قيل : هذا مختص به صلى الله عليه وسلم ; لأن قوله " لا نورث   " يعني به نفسه ، كما قال عمر  رضي   الله عنه في الحديث الصحيح المشار إليه عنه آنفا : أنشدكم بالله الذي   بإذنه تقوم السماء والأرض ، هل تعلمون أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال   : " لا نورث ما تركنا صدقة   " يريد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نفسه ، فقال الرهط : قد قال ذلك الحديث ، ففي هذا الحديث الصحيح أن عمر  قال : إن مراد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله " لا نورث   " نفسه ، وصدقه الجماعة المذكورون في ذلك ، وهذا دليل على الخصوص فلا مانع إذن من كون الموروث عن زكريا  في الآية التي نحن بصددها هو المال ؟ فالجواب من أوجه : 

 الأول : أن ظاهر صيغة الجمع شمول جميع الأنبياء ، فلا يجوز العدول عن هذا الظاهر إلا بدليل من كتاب أو سنة ، وقول عمر  لا يصح تخصيص نص من السنة به ; لأن النصوص لا يصح تخصيصها بأقوال الصحابة على التحقيق كما هو مقرر في الأصول . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن قول عمر     " يريد صلى  الله عليه وسلم نفسه " لا ينافي شمول الحكم لغيره من الأنبياء  ، لاحتمال  أن يكون قصده يريد أنه هو صلى الله عليه وسلم يعني نفسه فإنه لا  يورث ،  ولم يقل عمر  إن اللفظ لم يشمل غيره ، وكونه يعني نفسه لا ينافي أن غيره من الأنبياء لا يورث أيضا . 

 الوجه الثالث : ما جاء من الأحاديث صريحا في عموم عدم الإرث المالي في جميع الأنبياء ، وسنذكر طرفا من ذلك هنا إن شاء الله تعالى . 

 قال ابن حجر في فتح الباري ما نصه : وأما ما اشتهر في كتب أهل الأصول   [ ص: 363 ] وغيرهم بلفظ " نحن معاشر الأنبياء لا نورث   " فقد أنكره جماعة من الأئمة ، وهو كذلك بالنسبة لخصوص لفظ " نحن " لكن أخرجه  النسائي  من طريق  ابن عيينة  عن أبي الزناد  بلفظ " إنا معاشر الأنبياء لا نورث   . " الحديث ، وأخرجه عن  محمد بن منصور  ، عن  ابن عيينة  عنه ، وهو كذلك في مسند الحميدي  عن  ابن عيينة  ، وهو من أتقن أصحاب  ابن عيينة  فيه ، وأورده  الهيثم بن كليب  في مسنده من حديث  أبي بكر الصديق  باللفظ المذكور ، وأخرجه  الطبراني  في الأوسط بنحو اللفظ المذكور ، وأخرجه  الدارقطني  في العلل من رواية أم هانئ  عن فاطمة  رضي الله عنها ، عن  أبي بكر الصديق  بلفظ " إن الأنبياء لا يورثون   " انتهى محل الغرض من كلام ابن حجر  ، وقد رأيت فيه هذه الطرق التي فيها التصريح بعموم الأنبياء ، وقد قال ابن حجر      : إن إنكار الحديث المذكور غير مسلم إلا بالنسبة لخصوص لفظ " نحن " وهذه   الروايات التي أشار لها يشد بعضها ، وقد تقرر في الأصول أن البيان يصح  بكل  ما يزيل الإشكال ولو قرينة أو غيرها كما قدمناه موضحا في ترجمة هذا  الكتاب  المبارك ، وعليه فهذه الأحاديث التي ذكرنا تبين أن المقصود من قوله  في  الحديث المتفق عليه " لا نورث " أنه يعني نفسه ، كما قال عمر  وجميع   الأنبياء كما دلت عليه الروايات المذكورة ، والبيان إرشاد ودلالة يصح بكل   شيء يزيل اللبس عن النص من نص أو فعل أو قرينة أو غير ذلك ، قال في مراقي   السعود في تعريف البيان وما به البيان : . 

 تصيير مشكل من الجلي وهو واجب على النبي إذا أريد فهمه وهو بما من الدليل مطلقا يجلو العما وبهذا الذي قررنا تعلم : أن قوله هنا يرثني ويرث من آل يعقوب ، يعني وراثة العلم والدين لا المال ، وكذلك قوله : وورث سليمان داود الآية [ 27 \ 16 ] ، فتلك الوراثة أيضا وراثة علم ودين ، والوراثة قد تطلق في الكتاب والسنة على وراثة العلم والدين ، كقوله تعالى : ثم أورثنا الكتاب الذين اصطفينا من عبادنا الآية [ 35 \ 32 ] ، وقولـه : وإن الذين أورثوا الكتاب من بعدهم لفي شك منه مريب   [ 42 \ 14 ] ، وقولـه : فخلف من بعدهم خلف ورثوا الكتاب الآية [ 7 \ 169 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 ومن السنة الواردة في ذلك ما رواه  أبو الدرداء  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " العلماء ورثة الأنبياء   " ، وهو في المسند والسنن ، قال صاحب ) تمييز الطيب من   [ ص: 364 ] الخبيث ، فيما يدور على ألسنة الناس من الحديث ( : رواه أحمد  وأبو داود   والترمذي  وآخرون عن  أبي الدرداء  مرفوعا بزيادة " إن الأنبياء لم يورثوا دينارا ولا درهما ، وإنما ورثوا العلم   " وصححه  ابن حبان  والحاكم  وغيرهما انتهى منه بلفظه ، وقال صاحب ) كشف الخفاء ومزيل الإلباس عما اشتهر من الأحاديث على ألسنة الناس ( : " العلماء ورثة الأنبياء   " رواه أحمد  والأربعة وآخرون عن  أبي الدرداء  مرفوعا بزيادة " إن الأنبياء لم يورثوا دينارا ولا درهما وإنما ورثوا العلم   . " الحديث ، وصححه  ابن حبان  والحاكم  وغيرهما ، وحسنه حمزة الكناني  وضعفه غيرهم لاضطراب سنده لكن له شواهد ، ولذا قال الحافظ    : له طرق يعرف بها أن للحديث أصلا ، ورواه الديلمي  عن  البراء بن عازب  بلفظ   الترجمة ا هـ محل الغرض منه ، والظاهر صلاحية هذا الحديث للاحتجاج  لاعتضاد  بعض طرقه ببعض ، فإذا علمت ما ذكرنا من دلالة هذه الأدلة على أن  الوراثة  المذكورة في الآية وراثة علم ودين لا وراثة مال فاعلم أن للعلماء  في ذلك  ثلاثة أقوال : الأول : هو ما ذكرنا ، والثاني : أنها وراثة مال ،  والثالث :  أنها وبالنسبة لآل يعقوب في قوله " ويرث من آل يعقوب   " وراثة علم ودين . 

 وهذا اختيار  ابن جرير الطبري  ، وقد ذكر من قال : إن وراثته لزكريا  وراثة مال حديثا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك أنه قال : " رحم الله زكريا  ما كان عليه من ورثته     " أي : ما يضره إرث ورثته لماله ، ومعلوم أن هذا لم يثبت عن النبي صلى   الله عليه وسلم ، والأرجح فيما يظهر لنا هو ما ذكرنا من أنها وراثة علم   ودين ; للأدلة التي ذكرنا وغيرها مما يدل على ذلك ، وقد ذكر ابن كثير  في تفسيره هنا ما يؤيد ذلك من أوجه ، قال رحمه الله في تفسير قوله تعالى : وإني خفت الموالي من ورائي     [ 19 \ 5 ] ، وجه خوفه أنه خشي أن يتصرفوا من بعده في الناس تصرفا سيئا   فسأل الله ولدا يكون نبيا من بعده ; ليسوسهم بنبوته بما يوحى إليه فأجيب  في  ذلك ; لا أنه خشي من وراثتهم له ماله ; فإن النبي أعظم منزلة ، وأجل  قدرا  من أن يشفق على ماله إلى ما هذا حده ، وأن يأنف من وراثة عصباته له ،  ويسأل  أن يكون له ولد ليحوز ميراثه دونهم وهذا وجه . 

 الثاني : أنه لم يذكر أنه كان ذا مال ; بل كان نجارا يأكل من كسب يديه ،   ومثل هذا لا يجمع مالا ، ولا سيما الأنبياء ، فإنهم كانوا أزهد شيء في   الدنيا . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (250)
**سُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ*
*صـ 365 إلى صـ 370*
*
*
*
 الثالث : أنه قد ثبت في الصحيحين من غير وجه : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لا نورث ما تركنا صدقة   " وفي رواية عند الترمذي  بإسناد صحيح " نحن معشر الأنبياء لا نورث   " وعلى هذا فتعين حمل قوله : فهب لي من لدنك وليا يرثني   [ 19 \ 6 ] ،   [ ص: 365 ] على ميراث النبوة ، ولهذا قال ويرث من آل يعقوب   ; كقوله : وورث سليمان داود     [ 27 \ 16 ] ، أي : في النبوة ، إذ لو كان في المال لما خصه من بين  إخوته  بذلك ، ولما كان في الإخبار بذلك كبير فائدة ، إذ من المعلوم  المستقر في  جميع الشرائع والملل : أن الولد يرث أباه ، فلولا أنها وراثة  خاصة لما أخبر  بها ، وكل هذا يقرره ويثبته ما صح في الحديث : " نحن معاشر الأنبياء لا نورث ، ما تركنا فهو صدقة   " ا هـ محل الغرض من كلام ابن كثير  ، ثم ساق بعد هذا طرق الحديث الذي أشرنا له " يرحم الله زكريا  وما كان عليه من ورثة ماله   " الحديث ، ثم قال في أسانيده : وهذه مرسلات لا تعارض الصحاح . 

 واعلم أن لفظ " نحن معاشر الأنبياء   " ولفظ " إنا معاشر الأنبياء     " مؤداهما واحد ، إلا أن " إن " دخلت على " نحن " فأبدلت لفظة " نحن "   التي هي المبتدأ بلفظة " نا " الصالحة للنصب ، والجملة هي هي إلا أنها في   أحد اللفظين أكدت بـ " إن " كما لا يخفى ، وقولـه تعالى في هذه الآية   الكريمة : فهب لي من لدنك وليا ، يعني بهذا الولي الولد خاصة دون غيره من الأولياء ، بدليل قوله تعالى في القصة نفسها هنالك دعا زكريا ربه قال رب هب لي من لدنك ذرية طيبة الآية [ 3 \ 38 ] ، وأشار إلى أنه الولد أيضا بقوله : وزكريا إذ نادى ربه رب لا تذرني فردا وأنت خير الوارثين   [ 21 \ 89 ] ، فقوله " لا تذرني فردا   " ، أي : واحدا بلا ولد . 

 وقولـه تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة ، عن زكريا : وإني خفت الموالي من ورائي ، أي : من بعدي إذا مت أن يغيروا في الدين ، وقد قدمنا أن الموالي الأقارب والعصبات ، ومن ذلك قوله تعالى : ولكل جعلنا موالي مما ترك الوالدان والأقربون الآية   [ 4 \ 33 ] ، والمولى في لغة العرب : يطلق على كل من انعقد بينك وبينه  سبب  يواليك وتواليه به ، وكثيرا ما يطلق في اللغة على ابن العم ; لأن ابن  العم  يوالي ابن عمه بالقرابة العصبية ، ومنه قول طرفة بن العبد    : 


**واعلم علما ليس بالظن أنه إذا ذل مولى المرء فهو ذليل* *يعني إذا ذلت بنو عمه فهو ذليل ، وقول الفضل بن العباس بن عتبة بن أبي لهب    : 


**مهلا ابن عمنا مهلا موالينا     لا تنبشوا بيننا ما كان مدفونا 
**وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وكانت امرأتي عاقرا ، ظاهر في أنها كانت عاقرا في زمن شبابها ، والعاقر : هي العقيم التي لا تلد وهو يطلق على الذكر والأنثى ;   [ ص: 366 ] فمن إطلاقه على الأنثى هذه الآية ، وقوله تعالى عن زكريا  أيضا : وقد بلغني الكبر وامرأتي عاقر   [ 3 \ 40 ] ، ومن إطلاقه على الذكر قول عامر بن الطفيل    : 


**لبئس الفتى إن كنت أعور عاقرا     جبانا فما عذري لدى كل محضر 
**وقد أشار تعالى إلى أنه أزال عنها العقم ، وأصلحها ، فجعلها ولودا بعد أن كانت عاقرا في قوله عز وجل : فاستجبنا له ووهبنا له يحيى وأصلحنا له زوجه     [ 21 \ 90 ] ، فهذا الإصلاح هو كونها صارت تلد بعد أن كانت عقيما ، وقول   من قال : إن إصلاحها المذكور هو جعلها حسنة الخلق بعد أن كانت سيئة الخلق   لا ينافي ما ذكر لجواز أن يجمع له بين الأمرين فيها ، مع أن كون الإصلاح  هو  جعلها ولودا بعد العقم هو ظاهر السياق ، وهو قول  ابن عباس   وسعيد بن جبير  ، ومجاهد  وغيرهم ، والقول الثاني يروى عن عطاء    . 

 وقولـه تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة عن زكريا  واجعله رب رضيا   [ 19 \ 6 ] ، أي : مرضيا عندك وعند خلقك في أخلاقه وأقواله وأفعاله ودينه ، وهو فعيل بمعنى مفعول . 

 وقولـه تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : فهب لي من لدنك ، أي : من عندك ، وقولـه جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة يرثني ويرث من آل يعقوب   [ 19 \ 6 ] ، قرأه أبو عمرو   والكسائي  بإسكان الثاء المثلثة من الفعلين ، أعني يرثني ويرث من آل يعقوب وهما   على هذه القراءة مجزومان لأجل جواب الطلب الذي هو " هب لي " والمقرر عند   علماء العربية ، أن المضارع المجزوم في جواب الطلب مجزوم بشرط مقدر يدل   عليه فعل الطلب ، وتقديره في هذه الآية التي نحن بصددها ، إن تهب لي من   لدنك وليا يرثني ويرث من آل يعقوب  ، وقرأ الباقون يرثني ويرث من آل يعقوب ، يرفع الفعلين على أن الجملة نعت لقوله " وليا " أي : وليا وارثا لي ، ووارثا من آل يعقوب  ، كما قال في الخلاصة : 

 ونعتوا بجملة منكرا فأعطيت ما أعطيته خبرا وقراءة الجمهور برفع الفعلين أوضح معنى ، وقرأ ابن كثير  بفتح الياء من قوله : من ورائي وكانت امرأتي ، والباقون بإسكانها ، وقرأ " زكريا " بلا همزة بعد الألف حمزة  والكسائي  وحفص  عن عاصم  ، والباقون قرءوا " زكرياء " بهمزة بعد الألف ، وبه تعلم أن المد في قوله : " وزكرياء إذ نادى " ، منفصل على قراءة حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص  ، ومتصل   [ ص: 367 ] على قراءة الباقين ، والهمزة الثانية على قراءة الجمهور التي هي همزة " إذا " مسهلة في قراءة نافع  وابن كثير  وأبي عمرو  ، ومحققة في قراءة ابن عامر  وشعبة  عن عاصم  ، وقراءة خفت الموالي بفتح الخاء والفاء المشددة بصيغة الفعل الماضي بمعنى أن مواليه خفوا أي : قلوا شاذة لا تجوز القراءة بها وإن رويت عن  عثمان بن عفان  ، ومحمد بن علي بن الحسين  ، وغيرهم رضي الله عنهم ، وامرأة زكريا المذكورة قال القرطبي    : هي إيشاع بنت فاقوذ بن قبيل  ، وهي أخت حنة بنت فاقوذا  ، قاله  الطبري  ، وحنة : هي أم مريم  ، وقال القتبي : امرأة زكريا هي إيشاع بنت عمران  ، فعلى هذا القول يكون يحيى  بن خالة عيسى  عليهما السلام على الحقيقة ، وعلى القول الأول يكون ابن خالة أمه ، وفي حديث الإسراء قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : " فلقيت ابني الخالة يحيى  وعيسى      " شاهدا للقول الأول ا هـ ، منه ، والظاهر شهادة الحديث للقول الثاني لا   للأول ، خلافا لما ذكره رحمه الله تعالى ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : يا زكريا إنا نبشرك بغلام اسمه يحيى لم نجعل له من قبل سميا 

، في هذه الآية الكريمة حذف دل المقام عليه ، وتقديره : فأجاب الله دعاءه فنودي : يازكريا الآية   [ 19 \ 7 ] ، وقد أوضح جل وعلا في موضع آخر هذا الذي أجمله هنا ، فبين أن   الذي ناداه بعض الملائكة ، وأن النداء المذكور وقع وهو قائم يصلي في   المحراب ، وذلك قوله تعالى : فنادته الملائكة وهو قائم يصلي في المحراب أن الله يبشرك بيحيى مصدقا بكلمة من الله وسيدا وحصورا ونبيا من الصالحين   [ 3 \ 39 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : فنادته الملائكة ، قال بعض العلماء : أطلق الملائكة وأراد جبريل  ، ومثل به بعض علماء الأصول العام المراد به الخصوص قائلا : إنه أراد بعموم الملائكة خصوص جبريل  ، وإسناد الفعل للمجموع مرادا بعضه قد بينا فيما مضى مرارا . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : اسمه يحيى ، يدل على أن الله هو الذي سماه ، ولم يكل تسميته إلى أبيه ، وفي هذا منقبة عظيمة ليحيى    . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : لم نجعل له من قبل سميا ،   اعلم أولا أن السمي يطلق في اللغة العربية إطلاقين : الأول قولهم : فلان   سمي فلان أي : مسمى باسمه ، فمن كان اسمهما واحدا فكلاهما سمي الآخر ، أي :   مسمى باسمه . 

 والثاني : إطلاق السمي يعني المسامي ، أي : المماثل في السمو والرفعة   [ ص:  368 ] والشرف  ، وهو فعيل بمعنى مفاعل من السمو بمعنى العلو والرفعة ،  ويكثر في اللغة  إتيان الفعيل بمعنى المفاعل ، كالقعيد والجليس بمعنى  المقاعد والمجالس ،  والأكيل والشريب بمعنى المؤاكل والمشارب ، وكذلك السمي  بمعنى المسامي ، أي :  المماثل في السمو ، فإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أن قوله  هنا : لم نجعل له من قبل سميا   [ 19 \ 7 ] ، أي : لم نجعل من قبله أحدا يتسمى باسمه ، فهو أول من كان اسمه يحيى  ، وقول من قال : إن معناه لم نجعل له سميا ، أي : نظيرا في السمو والرفعة غير صواب لأنه ليس بأفضل من إبراهيم  وموسى  ونوح  ، فالقول الأول هو الصواب ، وممن قال به  ابن عباس  وقتادة  والسدي  وابن أسلم  وغيرهم ، ويروى القول الثاني عن مجاهد   وابن عباس  أيضا ، وإذا علمت أن الصواب أن معنى قوله : لم نجعل له من قبل سميا ، أي : لم نسم أحدا باسمه قبله فاعلم أن قوله : رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما فاعبده واصطبر لعبادته هل تعلم له سميا     [ 19 \ 65 ] ، معناه : أنه تعالى ليس له نظير ولا مماثل يساميه في العلو   والعظمة والكمال على التحقيق ، وقال بعض العلماء : وهو مروي عن  ابن عباس  هل تعلم له سميا ، هل تعلم أحدا يسمى باسمه الرحمن جل وعلا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : قال رب أنى يكون لي غلام وكانت امرأتي عاقرا وقد بلغت من الكبر عتيا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن زكريا  لما بشر بيحيى  قال : رب أنى يكون لي غلام وكانت امرأتي عاقرا وقد بلغت من الكبر عتيا   [ 19 \ 8 ] ، وهذا الذي ذكر أنه قاله هنا ذكره أيضا في " آل عمران " في قوله : قال رب أنى يكون لي غلام وقد بلغني الكبر وامرأتي عاقر   [ 3 \ 40 ] ، وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة وقد بلغت من الكبر عتيا   [ 19 \ 8 ] ، قرأه حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص  عن عاصم    " عتيا " بكسر العين اتباعا للكسرة التي بعدها ، ومجانسة للياء وقرأه الباقون " عتيا " بضمها على الأصل . ومعنى قوله : وقد بلغت من الكبر عتيا ، أنه بلغ غاية الكبر في السن ، حتى نحل عظمه ويبس ، قال  ابن جرير   الطبري  رحمه   الله في تفسير هذه الآية : يقول وقد عتوت من الكبر فصرت نحيل العظام   يابسها ، يقال منه للعود اليابس : عود عات وعاس ، وقد عتا يعتو عتوا وعتيا ،   وعسا يعسو عسيا وعسوا ، وكل متناه إلى غاية في كبر أو فساد أو كفر فهو  عات  وعاس .
[ ص: 369 ] تنبيه 

 فإن قيل : ما وجه استفهام زكريا  في قوله : أنى يكون لي غلام ، مع علمه بقدرة الله تعالى على كل شيء . 

 فالجواب من ثلاثة أوجه قد ذكرناها في كتابنا ( دفع إيهام الاضطراب عند   آيات الكتاب ( في سورة " آل عمران " وواحد منها فيه بعد وإن روي عن عكرمة  والسدي  وغيرهما . 

 الأول : أن استفهام زكريا  استفهام  استخبار  واستعلام ; لأنه لا يعلم هل الله يأتيه بالولد من زوجة العجوز على  كبر  سنهما على سبيل خرق العادة ، أو يأمره بأن يتزوج شابة ، أو يردهما  شابين ؟  فاستفهم عن الحقيقة ليعلمها ، ولا إشكال في هذا ، وهو أظهرها . 

 الثاني : أن استفهامه استفهام تعجب من كمال قدرة الله تعالى . 

 الثالث : وهو الذي ذكرنا أن فيه بعدا هو ما ذكره  ابن جرير  عن عكرمة  والسدي    : من أن زكريا  لما نادته الملائكة وهو قائم يصلي في المحراب أن الله يبشرك بيحيى  ، قال له الشيطان : ليس هذا نداء الملائكة ، وإنما هو نداء الشيطان ، فداخل زكريا  الشك في أن النداء من الشيطان ، فقال عند ذلك الشك الناشئ عن وسوسة الشيطان قبل أن يتيقن أنه من الله : أنى يكون لي غلام   [ 19 \ 8 ] ، ولذا طلب الآية من الله على ذلك بقوله : رب اجعل لي آية الآية [ 19 \ 10 ] ، وإنما قلنا : إن هذا القول فيه بعد ; لأنه لا يلتبس على زكريا  نداء الملائكة بنداء الشيطان . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : " عتيا   " أصله عتوا ، فأبدلت الواو ياء ، ومن إطلاق العتي الكبر المتناهي قول الشاعر : 


**إنما يعذر الوليد ولا يع ذر من كان في الزمان عتيا* *وقراءة " عسيا " بالسين شاذة لا تجوز القراءة بها ، وقال القرطبي    : وبها قرأ  ابن عباس  ، وهي كذلك في مصحف أبي    . 
قوله تعالى : قال كذلك قال ربك هو علي هين وقد خلقتك من قبل ولم تك شيئا   . 

 هذا الذي ذكره تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة ذكره أيضا في " آل عمران " في قوله : قال كذلك الله يفعل ما يشاء   [ 3 \ 40 ] ، وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة   " كذلك " للعلماء في إعرابه أوجه   : 

 [ ص: 370 ] الأول  : أنه خبر مبتدأ محذوف ،  وتقديره ، الأمر كذلك ، ولا محالة أن تلد الغلام  المذكور ، وقيل ، الأمر  كذلك أنت كبير في السن ، وامرأتك عاقر ، وعلى هذا  فقوله : قال ربك   [ 19 \ 9 ] ، ابتداء كلام : 

 الوجه الثاني : أن " كذلك " في محل نصب بـ " قال " وعليه فالإشارة بقوله " ذلك " إلى مبهم يفسره قوله : هو علي هين ، ونظيره على هذا القول قوله تعالى : وقضينا إليه ذلك الأمر أن دابر هؤلاء مقطوع مصبحين   [ 15 \ 66 ] ، وغير هذين من أوجه إعرابه تركناه لعدم وضوحه عندنا ، وقوله : هو علي هين ، أي : يسير سهل . 

 وقولـه تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وقد خلقتك من قبل ولم تك شيئا أي : ومن خلقك ولم تك شيئا فهو قادر على أن يرزقك الولد المذكور كما لا يخفى ، وهذا الذي قاله هنا لزكريا    : من أنه خلقه ولم يك شيئا أشار إليه بالنسبة إلى الإنسان في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : أولا يذكر الإنسان أنا خلقناه من قبل ولم يك شيئا   [ 19 \ 67 ] ، وقولـه تعالى : هل أتى على الإنسان حين من الدهر لم يكن شيئا مذكورا   [ 76 \ 1 ] . 

 وقولـه تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ولم تك شيئا ، دليل على أن المعدوم ليس بشيء ، ونظيره قوله تعالى : حتى إذا جاءه لم يجده شيئا   [ 24 \ 39 ] ، وهذا هو الصواب ، خلافا للمعتزلة  القائلين : إن المعدوم الممكن وجوده شيء ، مستدلين لذلك بقوله تعالى : إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون   [ 36 \ 82 ] ، قالوا : قد سماه الله شيئا قبل أن يقول له كن فيكون ، وهو يدل على أنه شيء قبل وجوده ، ولأجل هذا قال  الزمخشري  في تفسير هذه الآية : لأن المعدوم ليس بشيء ، أو ليس شيئا يعتد به ، كقولهم : عجبت من لا شيء ، وقول الشاعر : 


**وضاقت الأرض حتى كان هاربهم إذا رأى غير شيء ظنه رجلا* *لأن   مراده بقوله : غير شيء ، أي : إذا رأى شيئا تافها لا يعتد به كأنه لا شيء   لحقارته ظنه رجلا ; لأن غير شيء بالكلية لا يصح وقوع الرؤية عليه ،   والتحقيق هو ما دلت عليه هذه الآية وأمثالها في القرآن : من أن المعدوم ليس   بشيء ؟ والجواب عن استدلالهم بالآية : أن ذلك المعدوم لما تعلقت الإرادة   بإيجاده ، صار تحقق وقوعه كوقوعه بالفعل ، كقوله : أتى أمر الله فلا تستعجلوه   [ 16 \ 1 ] ، وقولـه : ونفخ في الصور   [ 18 \ 99 ] ، وقولـه : وأشرقت الأرض بنور ربها ووضع الكتاب وجيء بالنبيين الآية [ 39 \ 69 ] ،   [ ص: 371 ] وقولـه : وسيق الذين كفروا الآية [ 39 \ 73 ] ، وقولـه : وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم ، وأمثال ذلك ، كل هذه الأفعال الماضية الدالة على الوقوع بالفعل فيما مضى أطلقت مرادا بها المستقبل   ; لأن تحقق وقوع ما ذكر صيره كالواقع بالفعل ، وكذلك تسميته شيئا قبل وجوده لتحقق وجوده بإرادة الله تعالى . 

 وقولـه تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وقد خلقتك من قبل ، قرأه عامة السبعة ما عدا حمزة   والكسائي    " خلقتك " بتاء الفاعل المضمومة التي هي تاء المتكلم ، وقرأه حمزة   والكسائي    " وقد خلقناك " بنون بعدها ألف ، وصيغة الجمع فيها للتعظيم . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (251)
**سُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ*
*صـ 371 إلى صـ 376*
*

*
*قوله تعالى : قال رب اجعل لي آية قال آيتك ألا تكلم الناس ثلاث ليال سويا   . 

 المراد بالآية هنا العلامة ، أي : اجعل لي علامة أعلم بها وقوع ما بشرت به  من الولد ، قال بعض أهل العلم : طلب الآية على ذلك لتتم طمأنينته بوقوع ما  بشر به ، ونظيره على هذا القول قوله تعالى عن إبراهيم    : قال إبراهيم رب أرني كيف تحي الموتى قال أولم تؤمن قال بلى ولكن ليطمئن قلبي   [ 2 \ 260 ] ، وقيل : أراد بالعلامة أن يعرف ابتداء حمل امرأته ; لأن الحمل في أول زمنه يخفى . 

 وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة : آيتك ألا تكلم الناس ثلاث ليال سويا أي  : علامتك على وقوع ذلك ألا تكلم الناس ، أي : أن تمنع الكلام فلا تطيقه  ثلاث ليال بأيامهن في حال كونك سويا ، أي : سوي الخلق ، سليم الجوارح ، ما  بك خرس ولا بكم ولكنك ممنوع من الكلام على سبيل خرق العادة ، كما قدمنا في "  آل عمران " ، أما ذكر الله فليس ممنوعا منه بدليل قوله في " آل عمران " : واذكر ربك كثيرا وسبح بالعشي والإبكار   [ 3 \ 41 ] ، وقول من قال : إن معنى قوله تعالى ، ثلاث ليال سويا ،  أي : ثلاث ليال متتابعات غير صواب ، بل معناه هو ما قدمنا من كون اعتقال  لسانه عن كلام قومه ليس لعلة ولا مرض حدث به ، ولكن بقدرة الله تعالى وقد  قال تعالى هنا " ثلاث ليال   " ولم يذكر معها أيامها ، ولكنه ذكر الأيام في " آل عمران " ، في قوله : قال آيتك ألا تكلم الناس ثلاثة أيام   [ 3 \ 41 ] ، فدلت الآيتان على أنها ثلاث ليالي بأيامهن . 

 وقولـه تعالى في هذه الآية : ألا تكلم الناس ، يعني إلا بالإشارة أو الكتابة ، كما دل عليه قوله هنا : فأوحى إليهم أن سبحوا بكرة وعشيا   [ 19 \ 11 ] ، وقولـه في " آل   [ ص: 372 ] عمران " : قال آيتك ألا تكلم الناس ثلاثة أيام   [ 3 \ 41 ] ; لأن الرمز : الإشارة والإيماء بالشفتين والحاجب ، والإيحاء في قوله : فأوحى إليهم أن سبحوا الآية ، قال بعض العلماء : هو الإشارة وهو الأظهر بدليل قوله " إلا رمزا   " كما تقدم آنفا ، وممن قال بأن الوحي في الآية الإشارة : قتادة  ، والكلبي  ،  وابن منبه  ، والعتبي  ، كما نقله عنهم القرطبي  وغيره ، وعن مجاهد  ، والسدي    " فأوحى إليهم   " ، أي : كتب لهم في الأرض ، وعن عكرمة    : كتب لهم في كتاب ، والوحي في لغة العرب يطلق على كل إلقاء في سرعة وخفاء ، ولذلك أطلق على الإلهام ، كما في قوله تعالى : وأوحى ربك إلى النحل الآية [ 16 \ 68 ] ، وعلى الإشارة كما هو الظاهر في قوله تعالى : فأوحى إليهم أن سبحوا الآية  [ 19 \ 11 ] ، ويطلق على الكتابة كما هو القول الآخر في هذه الآية الكريمة  ، وإطلاق الوحي على الكتابة مشهور في كلام العرب ، ومنه قول لبيد بن ربيعة  في معلقته : 


**فمدافع الريان عري رسمها خلقا كما ضمن الوحي سلامها* *فقوله " الوحي " بضم الواو وكسر الحاء وتشديد الياء ، جمع وحي بمعنى الكتابة . 

 وقول عنترة    : 


**كوحي صحائف من عهد  كسرى      فأهداها لأعجم طمطمي 
**وقول  ذي الرمة    : 


**سوى الأربع الدهم اللواتي كأنها     بقية وحي في ون الصحائف 
**وقول جرير    : 


**كأن أخا الكتاب يخط وحيا     بكاف في منازلها ولام 
قوله تعالى : فخرج على قومه من المحراب فأوحى إليهم أن سبحوا بكرة وعشيا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن زكريا  خرج  على قومه من المحراب فأشار إليهم ، أو كتب لهم : أن سبحوا الله أول النهار  وآخره ، فالبكرة أول النهار ، والعشي آخره ، وقد بين تعالى في " آل عمران "  أن هذا الذي أمر به زكريا  قومه بالإشارة أو الكتابة من التسبيح بكرة وعشيا أن الله أمر زكرياء  به أيضا ، وذلك في قوله : واذكر ربك كثيرا وسبح بالعشي والإبكار    [ 3 \ 41 ] ، والظاهر أن هذا المحراب الذي خرج منه على قومه هو المحراب  الذي بشر بالولد وهو قائم يصلي فيه المذكور في قوله تعالى :   [ ص: 373 ] فنادته الملائكة وهو قائم يصلي في المحراب   [ 3 \ 39 ] ، قال أبو عبد الله القرطبي  رحمه الله في تفسير هذه الآية : والمحراب : أرفع المواضع ، وأشرف المجالس ، وكانوا يتخذون المحاريب فيما ارتفع من الأرض ا هـ ، وقال الجوهري  في صحاحه : قال الفراء    : المحاريب : صدور المجالس ، ومنه سمي محراب المسجد ، والمحراب : الغرفة ، قال وضاح اليمن    : 


**ربة محراب إذا جئتها لم ألقها أو أرتقي سلما* *ومن هذا المعنى قوله تعالى : كلما دخل عليها زكريا المحراب الآية [ 3 \ 37 ] . ؤتنبيه 

 أخذ بعض أهل العلم من هذه الآية الكريمة : مشروعية ارتفاع الإمام على المأمومين في الصلاة   ; لأن المحراب موضع صلاة زكريا  ، كما دل عليه قوله : وهو قائم يصلي في المحراب   [ 3 \ 39 ] ، والمحراب أرفع من غيره ، فدل ذلك على ما ذكر ، قال أبو عبد الله القرطبي  في  تفسيره : هذه الآية تدل على أن ارتفاع إمامهم على المأمومين كان مشروعا  عندهم ، وقد اختلف في هذه المسألة فقهاء الأمصار ، فأجاز ذلك الإمام أحمد  وغيره ، متمسكا بقصة المنبر ، ومنع مالك  ذلك في الارتفاع الكثير دون اليسير ، وعلل أصحابه المنع بخوف الكبر على الإمام . 

 قلت : وهذا فيه نظر ، وأحسن ما فيه ما رواه أبو داود  عن همام    : أن حذيفة  أم الناس بالمدائن  على دكان ، فأخذ أبو مسعود  بقميصه  فجبذه ، فلما فرغ من صلاته قال : ألم تعلم أنهم كانوا ينهون عن هذا ، أو  ينهى عن ذلك ؟ قال بلى ، ذكرت ذلك حين مددتني ، وروي أيضا عن  عدي بن ثابت الأنصاري  قال : حدثني رجل أنه كان مع  عمار بن ياسر  بالمدائن  ، فأقيمت الصلاة فتقدم  عمار بن ياسر  ، وقام على دكان يصلي والناس أسفل منه فتقدم حذيفة  فأخذ على يديه فاتبعه عمار  حتى أنزله حذيفة  ، فلما فرغ عمار  من صلاته قال له حذيفة    : ألم تسمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :   " إذا أم الرجل القوم فلا يقم في مكان أرفع من مقامهم   " أو نحو ذلك ؟ فقال عمار    : لذلك اتبعتك حين أخذت على يدي   . 

 قلت : فهؤلاء ثلاثة من الصحابة قد أخبروا بالنهي عن ذلك ، ولم يحتج أحد  منهم على صاحبه بحديث المنبر ، فدل على أنه منسوخ ، ومما يدل على نسخه : أن  فيه عملا زائدا في الصلاة وهو النزول والصعود ، فنسخ كما نسخ الكلام  والسلام ، وهذا أولى مما   [ ص: 374 ] اعتذر به أصحابنا من أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان معصوما من الكبر   ; لأن كثيرا من الأئمة يوجدون لا كبر عندهم ، ومنهم من علله بأن ارتفاع المنبر كان يسيرا ، والله أعلم ، انتهى كلام القرطبي  رحمه الله تعالى . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : سنتكلم هنا إن شاء الله تعالى على الأحاديث  المذكورة ، ونبين أقوال العلماء في هذه المسألة ، وأدلتهم وما يظهر رجحناه  بالدليل . 

 أما الحديثان اللذان ذكرهما القرطبي  عن أبي داود  فقد ساقهما أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا  أحمد بن سنان  وأحمد بن الفرات أبو مسعود الرازي  المعنى قال : ثنا يعلى  ، ثنا  الأعمش  عن إبراهيم عن همام    : أن حذيفة  أم الناس بالمدائن  على دكان ، فأخذ أبو مسعود  بقميصه فجبذه إلى آخر الحديث ، ثم قال أبو داود  رحمه الله : حدثنا  أحمد بن إبراهيم  ثنا حجاج  عن  ابن جريج  ، أخبرني أبو خالد  عن  عدي بن ثابت الأنصاري  ، حدثني رجل أنه كان مع  عمار بن ياسر  بالمدائن  ، إلى آخر الحديث ، ولا يخفى أن هذا الحديث الأخير ضعيف ; لأن الراوي فيه عن عمار  رجل لا يدرى من هو كما ترى ، وأما الأثر الأول فقد صححه غير واحد ، وروي مرفوعا صريحا ، قال ابن حجر  في ) التلخيص ( في الكلام على الأثر والحديث المذكورين : ويعارضه ما رواه أبو داود  من طريق همام    : أن حذيفة  أم الناس بالمدائن  على دكان فأخذ أبو مسعود  بقميصه فجبذه ، فلما فرغ من صلاته قال : ألم تعلم أنهم كانوا ينهون عن ذلك ؟ قال بلى ، وصححه  ابن خزيمة   وابن حبان  والحاكم  ، وفي رواية للحاكم  التصريح برفعه ، ورواه أبو داود  من وجه آخر ، وفيه أن الإمام كان  عمار بن ياسر  ، والذي جبذه حذيفة  ، وهو مرفوع لكن فيه مجهول ، والأول أقوى ، ويقويه ما رواه  الدارقطني  من وجه آخر عن همام  عن أبي مسعود    : نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقوم الإمام فوق شيء والناس خلفه أسفل منه ، ا هـ من التلخيص ، وقال النووي  في شرح المهذب ، في الكلام على حديث صلاة حذيفة  على الدكان وجبذ أبي مسعود  له المذكور : رواه  الشافعي  وأبو داود  والبيهقي  ،  ومن لا يحصى من كبار المحدثين ومصنفيهم ، وإسناده صحيح ، ويقال جذب وجبذ ،  لغتان مشهورتان ا هـ منه ، وأما قصة المنبر التي أشار لها القرطبي  ، وقال : إنها حجة من يجيز ارتفاع الإمام على المأموم ، فهي حديث  سهل بن سعد    : أن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم جلس على المنبر في أول يوم وضع ، فكبر وهو عليه ثم ركع  ثم نزل القهقرى فسجد وسجد الناس معه ، ثم عاد حتى فرغ ، فلما انصرف قال : "  أيها الناس ، إنما فعلت هذا لتأتموا بي ، ولتعلموا صلاتي   " متفق عليه ، أما أقوال الأئمة في هذه   [ ص: 375 ] المسألة : فمذهب  الشافعي  فيها  هو كراهة علو الإمام على المأموم ، وكذلك عكسه إلا إذا كان ذلك لغرض صحيح  محتاج إليه ، كارتفاع الإمام ليعلم الجاهلين الصلاة كما فعل النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم في صلاته على المنبر ، وبين أنه فعل ذلك لقصد التعليم ،  وكارتفاع المأموم ليبلغ غيره من المأمومين تكبيرات الإمام فإن كان ارتفاع  أحدهما لنحو هذا الغرض استحب له الارتفاع لتحصيل الغرض المذكور . 

 قال النووي  في شرح المهذب : هذا مذهبنا ، وهو رواية عن أبي حنيفة  ، وعنه رواية ، أنه يكره الارتفاع مطلقا ، وبه قال مالك   والأوزاعي  ، وحكى الشيخ أبو حامد  عن  الأوزاعي    : أنه قال تبطل به الصلاة . 

 وأما مذهب مالك  في  المسألة ففيه تفصيل بين علو الإمام على المأموم وعكسه ، فعلو المأموم جائز  عنده ، وقد رجع إلى كراهته ، وبقي بعض أصحابه على قوله بجوازه ، وعلو  الإمام لا يعجبه ، وفي المدونة قال مالك    : لا بأس في غير الجمعة أن يصلي الرجل بصلاة الإمام على ظهر المسجد والإمام في داخل المسجد ، ثم كرهه ، وأخذ ابن القاسم  بقوله الأول ، انتهى بواسطة نقل المواق  في الكلام على قول خليل بن إسحاق  في مختصره عاطفا على ما يجوز ، وعلو مأموم ولو بسطح ، وفي المدونة أيضا قال مالك    : إذا صلى الإمام بقوم على ظهر المسجد والناس خلفه أسفل من ذلك فلا يعجبني ، انتهى بواسطة نقل المواق  أيضا ، وقوله " يعجبني " ظاهر في الكراهة ، وحمله بعضهم على المنع ، وفي وجوب إعادة الصلاة قولان . 

 ومحل الخلاف ما لم يقصد المرتفع بارتفاعه التكبر على الناس ، فإن قصد ذلك  بطلت صلاته عندهم إماما كان أو مأموما ، وهذه المسألة ذكرها خليل بن إسحاق  في  مختصره في قوله : وعلو مأموم ولو بسطح لا عكسه ، وبطلب بقصد إمام ومأموم  به الكبر إلا بكشبر ا هـ ، وقولـه " إلا بكشبر " يعني إلا أن يكون الارتفاع  بكشبر ، ونحو الشبر عظم الذراع عندهم ، ومحل جواز الارتفاع اليسير المذكور  ما لم يقصد به الكبر ، فقوله " إلا بكشبر " مستثنى من قوله " لا عكسه " لا  من مسألة قصده الكبر فالصلاة فيها باطلة عندهم مطلقا : قال المواق  في شرحه لكلام خليل  المذكور من المدونة : كره مالك  وغيره أن يصلي الإمام على شيء أرفع مما يصلي عليه من خلفه ، مثل الدكان يكون في المحراب ونحوه ، قال ابن القاسم    : فإن فعل أعادوا أبدا ، لأنهم يعبثون إلا أن يكون ذلك دكانا يسير الارتفاع مثل ما كان عندنا بمصر فتجزئهم الصلاة ، قال أبو محمد    : مثل الشبر وعظم الذراع إلى أن قال : وانظر إذا صلى المقتدي كذلك أعني على موضع مرتفع قصدا   [ ص: 376 ] إلى التكبر عن مساواة الإمام ، قال ابن بشير    : صلاته أيضا باطلة ، ا هـ محل الغرض منه ، وقول ابن القاسم    " لأنهم يعبثون " يعني برفع ذلك البنيان الذي يصلي عليه الإمام ، كما قال تعالى عن نبيه هود  مخاطبا لقومه عاد    : أتبنون بكل ريع آية تعبثون وتتخذون مصانع لعلكم تخلدون    [ 26 \ 128 - 129 ] ، وإذا ارتفعت مع الإمام طائفة من المصلين سائر الناس  ، أعني ليست من أشراف الناس وأعيانهم ، ففي نفي الكراهة بذلك خلاف عندهم  وإليه أشار خليل  في مختصره بقوله : وهل يجوز إن كان مع الإمام طائفة كغيرهم تردد ، هذا هو حاصل مذهب مالك  في هذه المسألة . 

 وأما مذهب أبي حنيفة  في هذه المسألة : فهو أن ارتفاع كل من الإمام والمأموم على الآخر مكروه ، وقال  الطحاوي     : لا يكره علو المأموم على الإمام ، ومحل الكراهة عند الحنفية في  الارتفاع غير اليسير ، ولا كراهة عندهم في اليسير : وقدر الارتفاع الموجب  للكراهة عندهم قدر قامة ، ولا بأس بما دونها ، ذكره  الطحاوي  ، وهو مروي عن أبي يوسف     : وقيل هو مقدر بقدر ما يقع عليه الامتياز ، وقيل : مقدر بقدر ذراع  اعتبارا بالسترة ، قال صاحب تبيين الحقائق ، وعليه الاعتماد ، وإن كان مع الإمام جماعة في مكانه المرتفع ، وبقية المأمومين أسفل منهم فلا يكره ذلك على الصحيح عندهم انتهى بمعناه ) تبيين الحقائق شرح كنز الدقائق ( . 

 وأما مذهب الإمام أحمد  في هذه المسألة : فهو التفصيل بين علو الإمام على المأموم ، فيكره على المشهور من مذهب أحمد  ، وبين علو المأموم الإمام فيجوز ، قال  ابن قدامة  في المغني : المشهور في المذهب أنه يكره أن يكون الإمام أعلى من المأمومين ، سواء أراد تعليمهم الصلاة ، أو لم يرد ، وهو قول مالك   والأوزاعي  وأصحاب الرأي ، وروي عن أحمد  ما يدل على أنه لا يكره ا هـ محل الغرض منه ، وقال في المغني أيضا : فإن صلى الإمام في مكان أعلى من المأمومين فقال ابن حامد    : لا تصح صلاتهم ، وهو قول  الأوزاعي    ; لأن النهي يقتضي فساد المنهي عنه ، وقال القاضي : لا تبطل ، وهو قول أصحاب الرأي ا هـ محل الغرض منه . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (252)
**سُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ*
*صـ 377 إلى صـ 382
*
*
 فإذا عرفت مذاهب الأئمة الأربعة في هذه المسألة فاعلم أن حجة من كره علو الإمام على المأموم أو منعه هي ما قدمنا في قصة جبذ أبي مسعود  لحذيفة  لما أم الناس ، وقام يصلي على دكان ، الحديث المتقدم ، وقد بينا أقوال أهل العلم في الحديث المذكور . وحجة من أجاز ذلك للتعليم حديث  سهل بن سعد  المتفق عليه في قصة صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   [ ص: 377 ] على المنبر ، وجواب المخالفين عن صلاته على المنبر ، بأنه ارتفاع يسير ، وذلك لا بأس به ، أو بأنه منسوخ كما تقدم في كلام القرطبي  ، وحجة من أجاز على المأموم على الإمام ما روي عن  أبي هريرة    : أنه صلى بصلاة الإمام وهو على سطح المسجد   . 

 قال ابن حجر    " في التلخيص " : رواه  الشافعي  عن إبراهيم بن محمد  قال حدثني صالح مولى التوءمة  أنه رأى  أبا هريرة  يصلي فوق ظهر المسجد بصلاة الإمام في المسجد ، ورواه البيهقي  من حديث  القعنبي  عن  ابن أبي ذئب  عن صالح  ، ورواه سعد بن منصور  ، وذكره  البخاري  تعليقا . انتهى محل الغرض من كلامه ، فقد رأيت مذاهب العلماء في المسألة وأدلتهم . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : والذي يظهر والله تعالى أعلم وجوب الجمع بين  الأدلة المذكورة ، وأن علو الإمام مكروه لما تقدم ، ويجمع بينه وبين قصة  الصلاة على المنبر بجوازه للتعليم دون غيره ، ويدل لهذا إخباره صلى الله  عليه وسلم أنه إذا ارتفع رأوه وإذا نزل لم يره إلا من يليه ، وجمع بعضهم  بأن ارتفاعه على المنبر ارتفاع يسير وهو مغتفر ، أما علو المأموم فقد تعارض  فيه القياس مع فعل  أبي هريرة     ; لأن القياس يقتضي كراهة ارتفاع المأموم قياسا على ارتفاع الإمام وهو  قياس جلي ، وإذا تعارض القياس مع قول الصحابي فمن الأصوليين من يقول بتقديم  القياس ، وهو مذهب مالك  وجماعة  ، ومنهم من يقول بتقديم قول الصحابي ، ولا شك أن الأحوط تجنب علو كل واحد  من الإمام والمأموم على الآخر ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 و " أن " في قوله : فأوحى إليهم أن سبحوا    [ 19 \ 11 ] ، هي المفسرة ، والمعنى أن ما بعدها يفسر الإيحاء المذكور  قبلها ، فهذا الذي أشار لهم به هو الأمر بالتسبيح بكرة وعشيا ، وهذا هو  الصواب ، ويحتمل أن تكون مصدرية بناء على أن " أن " المصدرية تأتي مع  الأفعال الطلبية ، وعليه فالمعنى : أوحى إليهم أي : أشار إليهم بأن سبحوا ،  أي : بالتسبيح أو كتب لهم ذلك بناء على القول بأن المراد به الكتابة ،  وكونها مفسرة هو الصواب ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . قوله تعالى : يايحيى خذ الكتاب بقوة وآتيناه الحكم صبيا وحنانا من لدنا وزكاة وكان تقيا وبرا بوالديه ولم يكن جبارا عصيا وسلام عليه يوم ولد ويوم يموت ويوم يبعث حيا   . 

 [ ص: 378 ] اعلم  أولا : أنا قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك : أن من أنواع البيان التي  تضمنها أن يذكر شيئا مع بعض صفاته وله صفات أخر مذكورة في موضع آخر ، فإنا  نبينها ، وقد مر فيه أمثلة كثيرة من ذلك ، وأكثرها في الموصوفات من أسماء  الأجناس لا الأعلام ، وربما ذكرنا ذلك في صفات الأعلام كما هنا فإذا علمت  ذلك فاعلم أنه تعالى ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة بعض صفات يحيى  ، وقد ذكر شيئا من صفاته أيضا في غير هذا الموضع ، وسنبين إن شاء الله المراد بالمذكور منها هنا ، والمذكور في غير هذا الموضع . 

 اعلم أنه هنا وصفه بأنه قال له : يايحيى خذ الكتاب بقوة   [ 19 \ 12 ] ، ووصفه بقوله : وآتيناه الحكم إلى قوله : ويوم يبعث حيا ، فقوله : يايحيى خذ الكتاب مقول قول محذوف ، أي : وقلنا له يايحيى خذ الكتاب بقوة ،  والكتاب : التوراة ، أي : خذ التوراة بقوة ، أي : بجد واجتهاد ، وذلك  بتفهم المعنى أولا حتى يفهمه على الوجه الصحيح ، ثم يعمل به من جميع الجهات  ، فيعتقد عقائده ، ويحل حلاله ، ويحرم حرامه ، ويتأدب بآدابه ، ويتعظ  بمواعظه ، إلى غير ذلك من جهات العمل به ، وعامة المفسرين على أن المراد  بالكتاب هنا : التوراة ، وحكى غير واحد عليه الإجماع ، وقيل : هو كتاب أنزل  على يحيى  ، وقيل : هو اسم جنس يشمل الكتب المقدمة ، وقيل : هو صحف إبراهيم  ، والأظهر قول الجمهور : إنه التوراة كما قدمنا . 

 وقولـه تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وآتيناه الحكم ،  أي : أعطيناه الحكم ، وللعلماء في المراد بالحكم أقوال متقاربة ، مرجعها  إلى شيء واحد ، وهو أن الله أعطاه الفهم في الكتاب ، أي : إدراك ما فيه  والعمل به في حال كونه صبيا ، قال ابن كثير  رحمه الله في تفسير هذه الآية : وآتيناه الحكم صبيا ، أي : الفهم والعلم والجد والعزم ، والإقبال على الخير والإكباب عليه ، والاجتهاد فيه وهو صغير حدث ، قال  عبد الله بن المبارك  قال معمر    : قال الصبيان ليحيى بن زكريا    : اذهب بنا نلعب ، فقال : ما للعب خلقنا فلهذا أنزل الله وآتيناه الحكم صبيا ، وقال  ابن جرير الطبري  رحمه الله في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : وآتيناه الحكم صبيا ، يقول تعالى ذكره : وأعطيناه الفهم بكتاب الله في حال صباه قبل بلوغه أسنان الرجال ، وقد حدثنا  أحمد بن منيع  قال حدثنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  قال : أخبرني معمر  ولم يذكره عن أحد في هذه الآية : وآتيناه الحكم صبيا ، قال بلغني أن الصبيان قالوا ليحيى    : اذهب بنا نلعب ، فقال :   [ ص: 379 ] ما للعب خلقنا ، فأنزل الله وآتيناه الحكم صبيا ، وقال  الزمخشري  في الكشاف : وآتيناه الحكم ، أي : الحكمة ، ومنه قول نابغة ذبيان    : 


**واحكم كحكم فتاة الحي إذ نظرت إلى حمام سراع وارد الثمد* *وقال أبو حيان  في  البحر في تفسير هذه الآية : والحكم النبوة ، أو حكم الكتاب ، أو الحكمة ،  أو العلم بالأحكام ، أو اللب وهو العقل ، أو آداب الخدمة ، أو الفراسة  الصادقة ، أقوال . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : الذي يظهر لي هو أن الحكم يعلم النافع  والعمل به ، وذلك بفهم الكتاب السماوي فهما صحيحا ، والعمل به حقا ، فإن  هذا يشمل جميع أقوال العلماء في الآية الكريمة ، وأصل معنى " الحكم " المنع  ، والعلم النافع ، والعمل به يمنع الأقوال والأفعال من الخلل والفساد  والنقصان . 

 وقولـه تعالى : صبيا ، أي : لم يبلغ ، وهو الظاهر ، وقيل : صبيا ، أي : شابا لم يبلغ سن الكهولة ذكره أبو حيان  وغيره ، والظاهر الأول ، قيل ابن ثلاث سنين ، وقيل ابن سبع ، وقيل ابن سنتين ، والله أعلم . 

وقولـه في هذه الآية الكريمة وحنانا ، معطوف على الحكم ،  أي : وآتيناه حنانا من لدنا ، والحنان : هو ما جبل عليه من الرحمة ،  والعطف والشفقة ، وإطلاق الحنان على الرحمة والعطف مشهور في كلام العرب ،  ومنه قولهم : حنانك وحنانيك يا رب ، بمعنى رحمتك ، ومن هذا المعنى قول امرئ القيس    : 


**أبنت الحارث الملك بن عمرو     له ملك العراق  إلى عمان  
ويمنحها بنو شمجى بن جرم      معيزهم حنانك ذا الحنان 
**يعني : رحمتك يا رحمن ، وقول طرفة بن العبد    : 


**أبا منذر أفنيت فاستبق بعضنا حنانيك     بعض الشر أهون من بعض 
**وقول منذر بن درهم الكلبي    : 


**وأحدث عهد من أمينة نظرة     على جانب العلياء إذ أنا واقف 
فقالت حنان ما أتى بك هاهنا     أذو نسب أم أنت بالحي 
**عارف فقوله " حنان " أي : أمري حنان ، أي رحمة لك ، وعطف وشفقة عليك   [ ص: 380 ] وقول الحطيئة  أو غيره : 

 تحنن علي هداك المليك فإن لكل مقام مقالا وقولـه تعالى : من لدنا ،  أي : من عندنا ، وأصح التفسيرات في قوله " وزكاة " أنه معطوف على ما قبله ،  أي : أو أعطيناه زكاة ، أي : طهارة من أدران الذنوب والمعاصي بالطاعة ،  والتقرب إلى الله بما يرضيه : وقد قدمنا في سورة " الكهف " الآيات الدالة  على إطلاق الزكاة في القرآن بمعنى الطهارة ، فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا . 

وقال أبو عبد الله القرطبي  رحمه  الله في تفسير هذه الآية " وزكاة " الزكاة : التطهير والبركة والتنمية في  وجوه الخير ، أي : جعلناه مباركا للناس يهديهم ، وقيل المعنى : زكيناه بحسن  الثناء عليه كما يزكي الشهود إنسانا ، وقيل " زكاة " صدقة على أبويه ،  قاله ابن قتيبة  انتهى كلام القرطبي  ،  وهو خلاف التحقيق في معنى الآية ، والتحقيق فيه إن شاء الله هو ما ذكرنا ،  من أن المعنى : وأعطيناه زكاة ، أي : طهارة من الذنوب والمعاصي بتوفيقنا  إياه للعمل بما يرضي الله تعالى ، وقول من قال من العلماء : بأن المراد  بالزكاة في الآية العمل الصالح ، راجع إلى ما ذكرنا ; لأن العمل الصالح هو  الذي به الطهارة من الذنوب والمعاصي . 

 وقولـه تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وكان تقيا ، أي : ممتثلا لأوامر ربه مجتنبا كل ما نهى عنه ، ولذا لم يعمل خطيئة قط ، ولم يلم بها ، قاله القرطبي  وغيره عن قتادة  وغيره  ، وفي نحو ذلك أحاديث مرفوعة ، والظاهر أنه لم يثبت شيء من ذلك مرفوعا ،  إما بانقطاع ، وإما بعنعنة مدلس : وإما بضعف واو ، كما أشار له ابن كثير  وغيره ، وقد قدمنا معنى " التقوى " مرارا وأصل مادتها في اللغة العربية . 

 وقولـه تعالى : وبرا بوالديه    [ 19 \ 14 ] ، البر بالفتح هو فاعل البر بالكسر كثيرا أي : وجعلناه كثير  البر بوالديه ، أي : محسنا إليهما ، لطيفا بهما ، لين الجانب لهما ، وقولـه  " وبرا " معطوف على قوله " تقيا " ، وقوله : ولم يكن جبارا عصيا ، أي : لم يكن مستكبرا عن طاعة ربه وطاعة والديه ، ولكنه كان مطيعا لله ، متواضعا لوالديه ، قاله  ابن جرير  ،  والجبار : هو كثير الجبر ، أي : القهر للناس ، والظلم لهم ، وكل متكبر على  الناس يظلمهم : فهو جبار ، وقد أطلق في القرآن على شديد البطش في قوله  تعالى : وإذا بطشتم بطشتم جبارين   [ 26 \ 130 ] ، وعلى من يتكرر منه القتل في   [ ص: 381 ] قوله : أتريد أن تقتلني كما قتلت نفسا بالأمس إن تريد إلا أن تكون جبارا في الأرض الآية  [ 28 \ 19 ] ، والظاهر أن قوله : " عصيا " فعول قلبت فيه الواو ياء وأدغمت  في الياء على القاعدة التصريفية المشهورة : التي عقدها ابن مالك  في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**إن يسكن السابق من واو ويا     واتصلا ومن عروض عريا 
فياء الواو اقلبن مدغما     وشذ معطى غير ما قد رسما 
**فأصل " عصيا " على هذا " عصويا " كصبور ، أي : كثير العصيان ، ويحتمل أن يكون أصله فعيلا وهي من صيغ المبالغة أيضا ، قاله أبو حيان  في البحر . 

 وقولـه تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وسلام عليه يوم ولد ويوم يموت ويوم يبعث حيا   [ 19 \ 15 ] ، قال  ابن جرير    : وسلام عليه ، أي : أمان له ، وقال ابن عطية     : والأظهر عندي أنها التحية المتعارفة ، فهي أشرف من الأمان ; لأن الأمان  متحصل له بنفي العصيان عنه وهو أقل درجاته ، وإنما الشرف في أن سلم الله  عليه وحياه في المواطن التي الإنسان فيها في غاية الضعف والحاجة ، وقلة  الحيلة والفقر إلى الله تعالى عظيم الحول . 

 انتهى كلام ابن عطية  بواسطة نقل القرطبي  في  تفسير هذه الآية ، ومرجع القولين إلى شيء واحد ; لأن معنى سلام ، التحية ،  الأمان ، والسلامة مما يكره ، وقول من قال : هو الأمان ، يعني أن ذلك  الأمان من الله ، والتحية من الله معناها الأمان والسلامة مما يكره ،  والظاهر المتبادر أن قوله : وسلام عليه يوم ولد ، تحية من الله ليحيى  ومعناها الأمان والسلامة ، وقولـه : وسلام عليه مبتدأ  ، وسوغ الابتداء به وهو نكرة أنه في معنى الدعاء ، وإنما خص هذه الأوقات  الثلاثة بالسلام التي هي وقت ولادته ، ووقت موته ، ووقت بعثه ، في قوله : يوم ولد ويوم يموت الآية ; لأنها أوحش من غيرها ، قال  سفيان بن عيينة     : أوحش ما يكون المرء في ثلاثة مواطن : يوم يولد فيرى نفسه خارجا مما كان  فيه ويوم يموت فيرى قوما لم يكن عاينهم ، ويوم يبعث فيرى نفسه في محشر  عظيم ، قال : فأكرم الله فيها يحيى بن زكريا  فخصه بالسلام عليه فيها ، رواه عنه  ابن جرير  وغيره ، وذكر  ابن جرير الطبري  في تفسير هذه الآية بإسناده عن الحسن  رحمه الله قال : إن عيسى  ويحيى  التقيا فقال له عيسى    : استغفر لي ، أنت خير مني ، فقال الآخر : استغفر لي ، أنت خير مني ، فقال عيسى    : أنت خير مني ، سلمت على نفسي وسلم الله عليك ، وقد نقل القرطبي  هذا الكلام الذي رواه  ابن جرير  عن  الحسن البصري  رحمه الله تعالى ، ثم قال : انتزع بعض العلماء من هذه الآية في التسليم فضل عيسى  بأن قال إدلاله   [ ص:  382 ] في التسليم على نفسه ومكانته من الله تعالى التي اقتضت ذلك حين قرر  وحكي في محكم التنزيل أعظم في المنزلة من أن يسلم عليه ، قال ابن عطية    : ولكل وجه ، انتهى كلام القرطبي  ، والظاهر أن سلام الله على يحيى  في قوله : وسلام عليه يوم ولد الآية [ 19 \ 15 ] ، أعظم من سلام عيسى  على نفسه في قوله : والسلام علي يوم ولدت ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حيا   [ 19 \ 33 ] ، كما هو ظاهر . تنبيه 

الفتحة في قوله : يوم ولد ويوم يموت ويوم يبعث حيا    [ 19 \ 15 ] ، يحتمل أن تكون في الظروف الثلاثة فتحة إعراب نصبا على  الظرفية ، ويحتمل أن تكون فتحة بناء لجواز البناء في نحو ذلك ، والأجود أن  تكون فتحة يوم ولد فتحة بناء ، وفتحة ويوم يموت ويوم يبعث فتحة نصب ; لأن بناء ما قبل الفعل الماضي أجود من إعرابه وإعراب ما قبل المضارع والجملة الاسمية أجود من بنائه ، كما عقده في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**وابن أو أعرب ما كإذ قد أجريا واختر بنا متلو فعل بنيا     وقبل فعل معرب أو مبتدا 
أعرب ومن بنى فلن يفندا* *والأحوال في مثل هذا أربعة : الأول أن يضاف الظرف المذكور إلى جملة فعلية فعلها مبني بناء أصليا وهو الماضي ; كقول نابغة ذبيان    : 


**على حين عاتبت المشيب على الصبا     فقلت ألما أصح والشيب وازع 
**فبناء الظرف في مثل ذلك أجود ، وإعرابه جائز . 

 الثاني : أن يضاف الظرف المذكور إلى جملة فعلية فعلها مبني بناء عارضا ، كالمضارع المبني لاتصاله بنون النسوة ، كقول الآخر : 


**لأجتذبن منهن قلبي تحلما     على حين يستصبين كل حليم 
**وحكم هذا كما قبله . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (253)
**سُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ*
*صـ 383 إلى صـ 388
*
*
قوله تعالى : ولنجعله آية للناس ورحمة منا وكان أمرا مقضيا ، ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن من حكم خلقه عيسى  من امرأة بغير زوج ليجعل ذلك آية للناس ، أي علامة دالة على كمال قدرته ، وأنه تعالى يخلق ما يشاء كيف   [ ص: 389 ] يشاء : إن شاء خلقه من أنثى بدون ذكر كما فعل بعيسى  ، وإن شاء خلقه من ذكر بدون أنثى كما فعل بحواء  ، كما نص على ذلك في قوله : وخلق منها زوجها   [ 4 \ 1 ] ، أي : خلق من تلك النفس التي هي آدم  زوجها حواء  ،  وإن شاء خلقه بدون الذكر والأنثى معا كما فعل بآدم ، وإن شاء خلقه من ذكر  وأنثى كما فعل بسائر بني آدم ، فسبحان الله العظيم القادر على كل شيء ، وما  ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة من كونه جعل عيسى  آية حيث ولدته أمه من غير زوج ، أشار له أيضا في " الأنبياء " بقوله : وجعلناها وابنها آية للعالمين   [ 21 \ 91 ] ، وفي " الفلاح " بقوله : وجعلنا ابن مريم وأمه آية وآويناهما الآية [ 23 

 ] . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ولنجعله آية للناس   [ 19 \ 21 ] ، فيه حذف دل المقام عليه ، قال  الزمخشري  في الكشاف : ولنجعله آية للناس تعليل معلله محذوف ، أي : ولنجعله آية للناس فعلنا ذلك ، أو هو معطوف على تعليل مضمر ، أي : لنبين به قدرتنا ولنجعله آية ، ونحوه : وخلق الله السماوات والأرض بالحق ولتجزى كل نفس بما كسبت   [ 45 \ 22 ] ، وقوله : وكذلك مكنا ليوسف في الأرض ولنعلمه   [ 12 \ 21 ] اهـ . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية : ورحمة منا ، أي : لمن آمن به ، ومن كفر به فلم يبتغ الرحمة لنفسه ، كما قال تعالى في نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم : وما أرسلناك إلا رحمة للعالمين   [ 21 \ 107 ] . 

 وقوله تعالى : وكان أمرا مقضيا    [ 19 \ 21 ] ، أي : وكان وجود ذلك الغلام منك أمرا مقضيا ، أي : مقدرا في  الأزل ، مسطورا في اللوح المحفوظ لا بد من وقوعه ، فهو واقع لا محالة . 
قوله تعالى : فحملته فانتبذت به مكانا قصيا فأجاءها المخاض إلى جذع النخلة قالت يا ليتني مت قبل هذا وكنت نسيا منسيا ، ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن مريم  حملت عيسى  ، فقوله : فحملته ، أي : عيسى  فانتبذت به ، أي : تنحت به وبعدت معتزلة عن قومها مكانا قصيا ، أي : في مكان بعيد ، والجمهور على أن المكان المذكور بيت لحم  ، وفيه أقوال أخر غير ذلك . وقوله : فأجاءها المخاض ،  أي : ألجأها الطلق إلى جذع النخلة ، أي : جذع نخلة في ذلك المكان ، والعرب  تقول : جاء فلان ، و : أجاءه غيره : إذا حمله على المجيء ،   [ ص: 390 ] ومنه قول زهير    : 


**وجار سار معتمدا إلينا أجاءته المخافة والرجاء* *وقول حسان  رضي الله عنه : 


**إذ شددنا شدة صادقة فاجأناكم     إلى سفح الجبل والمخاض 
**  : الطلق ، وهو وجع الولادة ، وسمي مخاضا من المخض ، وهو الحركة الشديدة لشدة تحرك الجنين في بطنها إذا أراد الخروج . 

 وقوله : قالت ياليتني مت قبل هذا وكنت نسيا منسيا    [ 19 \ 23 ] ، تمنت أن تكون قد ماتت قبل ذلك ولم تكن شيئا يذكر ، فإذا  عرفت معنى هاتين الآيتين فاعلم أنه هنا لم يبين كيفية حملها به ، ولم يبين  هل هذا الذي تنحت عنهم من أجله ، وتمنت من أجله أن تكون ماتت قبل ذلك وكانت  نسيا منسيا ، وهو خوفها من أن يتهموها بالزنى ، وأنها جاءت بذلك الغلام من  زنى - وقعت فيه أو سلمت منه ، ولكنه تعالى بين كل ذلك في غير هذا الموضع ،  فأشار إلى أن كيفية حملها أنه نفح فيها فوصل النفخ إلى فرجها فوقع الحمل  بسبب ذلك ، كما قال : ومريم ابنت عمران التي أحصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيه من روحنا   [ 66 \ 12 ] ، وقال : والتي أحصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيها من روحنا الآية [ 21 \ 91 ] ، والذي عليه الجمهور من العلماء : أن المراد بذلك النفخ نفخ جبريل  فيها بإذن الله فحملت ، كما تدل لذلك قراءة الجمهور في قوله : إنما أنا رسول ربك لأهب لك غلاما زكيا   [ 19 \ 18 ] ، كما تقدم ، ولا ينافي ذلك إسناد الله جل وعلا النفخ المذكور لنفسه في قوله : فنفخنا لأن جبريل  إنما أوقعه بإذنه وأمره ومشيئته ، وهو تعالى الذي خلق الحمل من ذلك النفخ ، فجبريل  لا  قدرة له على أن يخلق الحمل من ذلك النفخ ومن أجل كونه بإذنه ومشيئته وأمره  تعالى ، ولا يمكن أن يقع النفخ المذكور ولا وجود الحمل منه إلا بمشيئته جل  وعلا - أسنده إلى نفسه ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 وقول من قال : إن فرجها الذي نفخ فيه الملك هو جيب درعها ظاهر السقوط ، بل  النفخ الواقع في جيب الدرع وصل إلى الفرج المعروف فوقع الحمل . 

 وقد بين تعالى في مواضع أخر ، أن ذلك الذي خافت منه وهو قذفهم لها بالفاحشة قد وقعت فيه ، ولكن الله برأها ، وذلك كقوله عنهم : قالوا يامريم لقد جئت شيئا فريا   [ 19 \ 27 ] ، يعنون الفاحشة ، وقوله عنهم ، ياأخت هارون ما كان أبوك امرأ سوء وما كانت أمك بغيا   [ 19 \ 28 ] ،   [ ص: 391 ] يعنون فكيف فجرت أنت وجئت بهذا الولد ؟ وكقوله تعالى وبكفرهم وقولهم على مريم بهتانا عظيما   [ 4 \ 156 ] . 

 وقوله : مكانا قصيا ، القصي : البعيد ، ومنه قول الراجز : 


**لتقعدن مقعد القصي     مني ذي القاذورة المقلي 
أو تحلفي بربك العلي     أني أبو ذيالك الصبي 
**وهذا المكان القصي قد وصفه الله تعالى في غير هذا الموضع بقوله : وجعلنا ابن مريم وأمه آية وآويناهما إلى ربوة ذات قرار ومعين   [ 23 

 ] ، وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : فانتبذت به ، أي : انتبذت وهو في بطنها ، والإشارة في قوله " هذا " إلى الحمل والمخاض الذي أصابها للوضع . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة عنها : وكنت نسيا منسيا ،  النسي والنسي بالكسر وبالفتح : هو ما من حقه أن يطرح وينسى لحقارته ، كخرق  الحيض ، وكالوتد والعصا ، ونحو ذلك ، ومن كلام العرب إذا ارتحلوا عن الدار  قولهم : انظروا أنساءكم . جمع نسي أي الأشياء الحقيرة التي من شأنها أن  تترك وتنسى كالعصا والوتد ، ونحو ذلك ، فقولها " وكنت نسيا   " أي شيئا تافها حقيرا من حقه أن يترك وينسى عادة ، وقولها " منسيا    " تعني أن ذلك الشيء التافه الذي من عادته أن يترك وينسى قد نسي وطرح  بالفعل فوجد فيه النسيان الذي هو حقه ، وأقوال المفسرين في الآية راجعة إلى  ما ذكرنا ، ومن إطلاق النسي على ما ذكرنا قول  الكميت    : 


**أتجعلنا جسرا لكلب قضاعة      ولست بنسي في معد  ولا دخل 
**فقوله " بنسي " أي : شيء تافه منسي ، وقول الشنفرى    : 


**كأن لها في الأرض نسيا تقصه     على أمها وإن تحدثك تبلت 
**فقوله  " نسيا " أي : شيء تركته ونسيته ، وقوله " تبلت " بفتح التاء وسكون الباء  الموحدة وفتح اللام بعدها تاء التأنيث ، أي : تقطع كلامها من الحياء ،  والبلت في اللغة : القطع . 

 وقرأ نافع  ، وحفص  عن عاصم  ، وحمزة  ،  والكسائي    " ياليتني مت   " بكسر الميم ، وقرأ الباقون " مت " بضم الميم ، وقرأ حفص  عن عاصم  ، وحمزة    " وكنت نسيا " بفتح النون ، والباقون بكسرها ، وهما لغتان فصيحتان ، وقراءتان صحيحتان .
[ ص: 392 ] تنبيه 

قراءة " مت " بكسر الميم كثيرا ما يخفى على طلبة العلم وجهها    ; لأن لغة " مات يموت " لا يصح منها " مت " بكسر الميم ، ووجه القراءة  بكسر الميم أنه من مات يمات ، كخاف يخاف ، لا من مات يموت ، كقال يقول . فلفظ " مات " فيها لغتان عربيتان فصيحتان ، الأولى منهما موت بفتح الواو فأبدلت الواو ألفا على القاعدة التصريفية المشار لها بقوله في الخلاصة : 
**من ياء أو واو بتحريك أصل ألفا ابدل بعد فتح متصل* *إن  حرك الثاني . . . إلخ ،ومضارع هذه المفتوحة " يموت " بالضم على القياس وفي  هذه ونحوها إن أسند الفعل إلى تاء الفاعل أو نونه سقطت العين بالاعتلال  وحركت الفاء بحركة تناسب العين ، والحركة المناسبة للواو هي الضمة ، فتقول "  مت " بضم الميم ، ولا يجوز غير ذلك . 

 الثانية أنها " موت " بكسر الواو ، أبدلت الواو ألفا للقاعدة المذكورة  آنفا ، ومضارع هذه " يمات " بالفتح ; لأن " فعل " بكسر العين ينقاس في  مضارعها بـ " فعل " بفتح العين ، كما قال ابن مالك  في اللامية : 


**وافتح موضع الكسر في المبني من فعلا* *ويستثنى  من هذه القاعدة كلمات معروفة سماعية تحفظ ولا يقاس عليها ، والمقرر في فن  الصرف أن كل فعل ثلاثي أجوف - أعني معتل العين - إذا كان على وزن فعل بكسر  العين ، أو فعل بضمها ، فإنه إذا أسند إلى تاء الفاعل أو نونه تسقط عينه  بالاعتلال وتنقل حركة عينه الساقطة بالاعتلال إلى الفاء فتكسر فاؤه إن كان  من فعل بكسر العين ، وتضم إن كان من فعل بضمها ، مثال الأول " مت " من مات  يمات ; لأن أصلها " موت " بالكسر وكذلك خاف يخاف ، ونام ينام ، فإنك تقول  فيها " مت " بكسر الميم ، و " نمت " بكسر النون ، " وخفت " بكسر الخاء ;  لأن حركة العين نقلت إلى الفاء وهي الكسرة ، ومثاله في الضم " طال " فأصلها  " طول " بضم الواو فتقول فيها " طلت " بالضم لنقل حركة العين إلى الفاء ،  أما إذا كان الثلاثي من فعل بفتح العين كمات يموت ، وقال يقول ، فإن العين  تسقط بالاعتلال وتحرك الفاء بحركة مناسبة للعين الساقطة فتضم الفاء إن كانت  العين الساقطة واوا كمات يموت ، وقال يقول ، فتقول مت وقلت ، بالضم .  وتكسر الفاء إن   [ ص: 393 ] كانت العين الساقطة ياء ، كباع وسار ، فتقول : بعت وسرت بالكسر فيهما ، وإلى هذا أشار ابن مالك  في اللامية بقوله : 


**وانقل لفاء الثلاثي     في شكل عين إذا اعتلت 
وكان بـ " نا " الإضمار     متصلا أو نونه وإذا فتحا يكون منه 
اعتض مجانس تلك العين منتقلا* *واعلم أن مات يمات ، من فعل بالكسر يفعل بالفتح لغة فصيحة ، ومنها قول الراجز : 


**بنيتي سيدة البنات     عيشي ولا نأمن أن تمات 
**وأما مات يميت فهي لغة ضعيفة ، وقد أشار إلى اللغات الثلاث - الفصيحتين والردية - بعض أدباء قطر شنقيط في بيت رجز هو قوله : 


**من منعت زوجته منه المبيت     مات يموت ويمات ويميت 
**وأقوال العلماء في قدر المدة التي حملت فيها مريم  بعيسى  قبل الوضع لم نذكرها ; لعدم دليل على شيء منها ، وأظهرها أنه حمل كعادة حمل النساء وإن كان منشؤه خارقا للعادة ، والله تعالى أعلم . 
قوله تعالى : فناداها من تحتها ألا تحزني قد جعل ربك تحتك سريا ، اعلم أولا أن في هذا الحرف قراءتين سبعيتين : قرأه نافع  ، وحفص  عن عاصم  ، وحمزة   والكسائي  فناداها من تحتها   [ 19 \ 24 ] ، بكسر الميم على أن " من " حرف جر ، وخفض تاء " تحتها " لأن الظرف مجرور بـ " من " وقرأه ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو  وابن عامر  وشعبة  عن عاصم     " فناداها من تحتها " بفتح ميم " من " على أنه اسم موصول هو فاعل " نادى "  أي ناداها الذي تحتها ، وفتح " تحتها " فعلى القراءة الأولى ففاعل النداء  ضمير محذوف ، وعلى الثانية فالفاعل الاسم الموصول الذي هو " من " . 

 وإذا عرفت هذا فاعلم أن العلماء مختلفون في هذا المنادي الذي ناداها  المعبر عنه في إحدى القراءتين بالضمير ، وفي الثانية بالاسم الموصول من هو ؟  فقال بعض العلماء : هو عيسى  ، وقال بعض العلماء : هو جبريل  ، وممن قال : " إن الذي نادى مريم  هو جبريل    "  ابن عباس  ،  وعمرو بن ميمون الأودي  ، والضحاك  ، وقتادة  ، والسدي  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  في إحدى الروايتين عنه ، وأهل هذا القول قالوا : لم يتكلم عيسى  حتى أتت به قومها . 

 [ ص: 394 ] وممن قال إن الذي ناداها هو عيسى  عندما وضعته أبي  ، ومجاهد  ، والحسن  ،  ووهب بن منبه  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  في الرواية الأخرى عنه وابن زيد    . 

 فإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أن من قال إنه الملك يقول : فناداها جبريل  من مكان تحتها ; لأنها على ربوة مرتفعة ، وقد ناداها من مكان منخفض عنها ، وبعض أهل هذا القول يقول : كان جبريل  تحتها  يقبل الولد كما تقبله القابلة ، والظاهر الأول على هذا القول ، وعلى قراءة  " فناداها من تحتها " بفتح الميم وتاء " تحتها " عند أهل هذا القول ،  فالمعنى فناداها الذي هو تحتها ، أي : في مكان أسفل من مكانها ، أو تحتها  يقبل الولد كما تقبل القابلة ، مع ضعف الاحتمال الأخير كما قدمنا ، أي :  وهو جبريل  فعلى القراءة الأولى على هذا القول " فناداها " هو ، أي : جبريل  من تحتها ، وعلى القراءة الثانية " فناداها من تحتها " أي : الذي تحتها وهو جبريل  ، وأما على القول بأن المنادي هو عيسى  ،  فالمعنى على القراءة الأولى : فناداها هو ، أي : المولود الذي وضعته من  تحتها ; لأنه كان تحتها عند الوضع ، وعلى القراءة الثانية : " فناداها من  تحتها " أي : الذي تحتها وهو المولود المذكور الكائن تحتها عند الوضع ،  وممن اختار أن الذي ناداها هو عيسى    :  ابن جرير الطبري  في تفسيره ، واستظهره أبو حيان  في البحر ، واستظهر القرطبي  أنه جبريل    . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : أظهر القولين عندي أن الذي ناداها هو ابنها عيسى  ، وتدل على ذلك قرينتان : الأولى أن الضمير يرجع إلى أقرب مذكور إلا بدليل صارف عن ذلك يجب الرجوع إليه ، وأقرب مذكور في الآية هو عيسى  لا جبريل    ; لأن الله قال : فحملته ، يعني عيسى  فانتبذت به ، أي بعيسى    . 

 ثم قال بعده : " فناداها   " فالذي يظهر ويتبادر من السياق أنه عيسى    . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (254)
**سُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ*
*صـ 389 إلى صـ 394
*
*
قوله تعالى : ولنجعله آية للناس ورحمة منا وكان أمرا مقضيا ، ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن من حكم خلقه عيسى  من امرأة بغير زوج ليجعل ذلك آية للناس ، أي علامة دالة على كمال قدرته ، وأنه تعالى يخلق ما يشاء كيف   [ ص: 389 ] يشاء : إن شاء خلقه من أنثى بدون ذكر كما فعل بعيسى  ، وإن شاء خلقه من ذكر بدون أنثى كما فعل بحواء  ، كما نص على ذلك في قوله : وخلق منها زوجها   [ 4 \ 1 ] ، أي : خلق من تلك النفس التي هي آدم  زوجها حواء  ،  وإن شاء خلقه بدون الذكر والأنثى معا كما فعل بآدم ، وإن شاء خلقه من ذكر  وأنثى كما فعل بسائر بني آدم ، فسبحان الله العظيم القادر على كل شيء ، وما  ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة من كونه جعل عيسى  آية حيث ولدته أمه من غير زوج ، أشار له أيضا في " الأنبياء " بقوله : وجعلناها وابنها آية للعالمين   [ 21 \ 91 ] ، وفي " الفلاح " بقوله : وجعلنا ابن مريم وأمه آية وآويناهما الآية [ 23 

 ] . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ولنجعله آية للناس   [ 19 \ 21 ] ، فيه حذف دل المقام عليه ، قال  الزمخشري  في الكشاف : ولنجعله آية للناس تعليل معلله محذوف ، أي : ولنجعله آية للناس فعلنا ذلك ، أو هو معطوف على تعليل مضمر ، أي : لنبين به قدرتنا ولنجعله آية ، ونحوه : وخلق الله السماوات والأرض بالحق ولتجزى كل نفس بما كسبت   [ 45 \ 22 ] ، وقوله : وكذلك مكنا ليوسف في الأرض ولنعلمه   [ 12 \ 21 ] اهـ . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية : ورحمة منا ، أي : لمن آمن به ، ومن كفر به فلم يبتغ الرحمة لنفسه ، كما قال تعالى في نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم : وما أرسلناك إلا رحمة للعالمين   [ 21 \ 107 ] . 

 وقوله تعالى : وكان أمرا مقضيا    [ 19 \ 21 ] ، أي : وكان وجود ذلك الغلام منك أمرا مقضيا ، أي : مقدرا في  الأزل ، مسطورا في اللوح المحفوظ لا بد من وقوعه ، فهو واقع لا محالة . 
قوله تعالى : فحملته فانتبذت به مكانا قصيا فأجاءها المخاض إلى جذع النخلة قالت يا ليتني مت قبل هذا وكنت نسيا منسيا ، ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن مريم  حملت عيسى  ، فقوله : فحملته ، أي : عيسى  فانتبذت به ، أي : تنحت به وبعدت معتزلة عن قومها مكانا قصيا ، أي : في مكان بعيد ، والجمهور على أن المكان المذكور بيت لحم  ، وفيه أقوال أخر غير ذلك . وقوله : فأجاءها المخاض ،  أي : ألجأها الطلق إلى جذع النخلة ، أي : جذع نخلة في ذلك المكان ، والعرب  تقول : جاء فلان ، و : أجاءه غيره : إذا حمله على المجيء ،   [ ص: 390 ] ومنه قول زهير    : 


**وجار سار معتمدا إلينا أجاءته المخافة والرجاء* *وقول حسان  رضي الله عنه : 


**إذ شددنا شدة صادقة فاجأناكم     إلى سفح الجبل والمخاض 
**  : الطلق ، وهو وجع الولادة ، وسمي مخاضا من المخض ، وهو الحركة الشديدة لشدة تحرك الجنين في بطنها إذا أراد الخروج . 

 وقوله : قالت ياليتني مت قبل هذا وكنت نسيا منسيا    [ 19 \ 23 ] ، تمنت أن تكون قد ماتت قبل ذلك ولم تكن شيئا يذكر ، فإذا  عرفت معنى هاتين الآيتين فاعلم أنه هنا لم يبين كيفية حملها به ، ولم يبين  هل هذا الذي تنحت عنهم من أجله ، وتمنت من أجله أن تكون ماتت قبل ذلك وكانت  نسيا منسيا ، وهو خوفها من أن يتهموها بالزنى ، وأنها جاءت بذلك الغلام من  زنى - وقعت فيه أو سلمت منه ، ولكنه تعالى بين كل ذلك في غير هذا الموضع ،  فأشار إلى أن كيفية حملها أنه نفح فيها فوصل النفخ إلى فرجها فوقع الحمل  بسبب ذلك ، كما قال : ومريم ابنت عمران التي أحصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيه من روحنا   [ 66 \ 12 ] ، وقال : والتي أحصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيها من روحنا الآية [ 21 \ 91 ] ، والذي عليه الجمهور من العلماء : أن المراد بذلك النفخ نفخ جبريل  فيها بإذن الله فحملت ، كما تدل لذلك قراءة الجمهور في قوله : إنما أنا رسول ربك لأهب لك غلاما زكيا   [ 19 \ 18 ] ، كما تقدم ، ولا ينافي ذلك إسناد الله جل وعلا النفخ المذكور لنفسه في قوله : فنفخنا لأن جبريل  إنما أوقعه بإذنه وأمره ومشيئته ، وهو تعالى الذي خلق الحمل من ذلك النفخ ، فجبريل  لا  قدرة له على أن يخلق الحمل من ذلك النفخ ومن أجل كونه بإذنه ومشيئته وأمره  تعالى ، ولا يمكن أن يقع النفخ المذكور ولا وجود الحمل منه إلا بمشيئته جل  وعلا - أسنده إلى نفسه ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 وقول من قال : إن فرجها الذي نفخ فيه الملك هو جيب درعها ظاهر السقوط ، بل  النفخ الواقع في جيب الدرع وصل إلى الفرج المعروف فوقع الحمل . 

 وقد بين تعالى في مواضع أخر ، أن ذلك الذي خافت منه وهو قذفهم لها بالفاحشة قد وقعت فيه ، ولكن الله برأها ، وذلك كقوله عنهم : قالوا يامريم لقد جئت شيئا فريا   [ 19 \ 27 ] ، يعنون الفاحشة ، وقوله عنهم ، ياأخت هارون ما كان أبوك امرأ سوء وما كانت أمك بغيا   [ 19 \ 28 ] ،   [ ص: 391 ] يعنون فكيف فجرت أنت وجئت بهذا الولد ؟ وكقوله تعالى وبكفرهم وقولهم على مريم بهتانا عظيما   [ 4 \ 156 ] . 

 وقوله : مكانا قصيا ، القصي : البعيد ، ومنه قول الراجز : 


**لتقعدن مقعد القصي     مني ذي القاذورة المقلي 
أو تحلفي بربك العلي     أني أبو ذيالك الصبي 
**وهذا المكان القصي قد وصفه الله تعالى في غير هذا الموضع بقوله : وجعلنا ابن مريم وأمه آية وآويناهما إلى ربوة ذات قرار ومعين   [ 23 

 ] ، وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : فانتبذت به ، أي : انتبذت وهو في بطنها ، والإشارة في قوله " هذا " إلى الحمل والمخاض الذي أصابها للوضع . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة عنها : وكنت نسيا منسيا ،  النسي والنسي بالكسر وبالفتح : هو ما من حقه أن يطرح وينسى لحقارته ، كخرق  الحيض ، وكالوتد والعصا ، ونحو ذلك ، ومن كلام العرب إذا ارتحلوا عن الدار  قولهم : انظروا أنساءكم . جمع نسي أي الأشياء الحقيرة التي من شأنها أن  تترك وتنسى كالعصا والوتد ، ونحو ذلك ، فقولها " وكنت نسيا   " أي شيئا تافها حقيرا من حقه أن يترك وينسى عادة ، وقولها " منسيا    " تعني أن ذلك الشيء التافه الذي من عادته أن يترك وينسى قد نسي وطرح  بالفعل فوجد فيه النسيان الذي هو حقه ، وأقوال المفسرين في الآية راجعة إلى  ما ذكرنا ، ومن إطلاق النسي على ما ذكرنا قول  الكميت    : 


**أتجعلنا جسرا لكلب قضاعة      ولست بنسي في معد  ولا دخل 
**فقوله " بنسي " أي : شيء تافه منسي ، وقول الشنفرى    : 


**كأن لها في الأرض نسيا تقصه     على أمها وإن تحدثك تبلت 
**فقوله  " نسيا " أي : شيء تركته ونسيته ، وقوله " تبلت " بفتح التاء وسكون الباء  الموحدة وفتح اللام بعدها تاء التأنيث ، أي : تقطع كلامها من الحياء ،  والبلت في اللغة : القطع . 

 وقرأ نافع  ، وحفص  عن عاصم  ، وحمزة  ،  والكسائي    " ياليتني مت   " بكسر الميم ، وقرأ الباقون " مت " بضم الميم ، وقرأ حفص  عن عاصم  ، وحمزة    " وكنت نسيا " بفتح النون ، والباقون بكسرها ، وهما لغتان فصيحتان ، وقراءتان صحيحتان .
[ ص: 392 ] تنبيه 

قراءة " مت " بكسر الميم كثيرا ما يخفى على طلبة العلم وجهها    ; لأن لغة " مات يموت " لا يصح منها " مت " بكسر الميم ، ووجه القراءة  بكسر الميم أنه من مات يمات ، كخاف يخاف ، لا من مات يموت ، كقال يقول . فلفظ " مات " فيها لغتان عربيتان فصيحتان ، الأولى منهما موت بفتح الواو فأبدلت الواو ألفا على القاعدة التصريفية المشار لها بقوله في الخلاصة : 
**من ياء أو واو بتحريك أصل ألفا ابدل بعد فتح متصل* *إن  حرك الثاني . . . إلخ ،ومضارع هذه المفتوحة " يموت " بالضم على القياس وفي  هذه ونحوها إن أسند الفعل إلى تاء الفاعل أو نونه سقطت العين بالاعتلال  وحركت الفاء بحركة تناسب العين ، والحركة المناسبة للواو هي الضمة ، فتقول "  مت " بضم الميم ، ولا يجوز غير ذلك . 

 الثانية أنها " موت " بكسر الواو ، أبدلت الواو ألفا للقاعدة المذكورة  آنفا ، ومضارع هذه " يمات " بالفتح ; لأن " فعل " بكسر العين ينقاس في  مضارعها بـ " فعل " بفتح العين ، كما قال ابن مالك  في اللامية : 


**وافتح موضع الكسر في المبني من فعلا* *ويستثنى  من هذه القاعدة كلمات معروفة سماعية تحفظ ولا يقاس عليها ، والمقرر في فن  الصرف أن كل فعل ثلاثي أجوف - أعني معتل العين - إذا كان على وزن فعل بكسر  العين ، أو فعل بضمها ، فإنه إذا أسند إلى تاء الفاعل أو نونه تسقط عينه  بالاعتلال وتنقل حركة عينه الساقطة بالاعتلال إلى الفاء فتكسر فاؤه إن كان  من فعل بكسر العين ، وتضم إن كان من فعل بضمها ، مثال الأول " مت " من مات  يمات ; لأن أصلها " موت " بالكسر وكذلك خاف يخاف ، ونام ينام ، فإنك تقول  فيها " مت " بكسر الميم ، و " نمت " بكسر النون ، " وخفت " بكسر الخاء ;  لأن حركة العين نقلت إلى الفاء وهي الكسرة ، ومثاله في الضم " طال " فأصلها  " طول " بضم الواو فتقول فيها " طلت " بالضم لنقل حركة العين إلى الفاء ،  أما إذا كان الثلاثي من فعل بفتح العين كمات يموت ، وقال يقول ، فإن العين  تسقط بالاعتلال وتحرك الفاء بحركة مناسبة للعين الساقطة فتضم الفاء إن كانت  العين الساقطة واوا كمات يموت ، وقال يقول ، فتقول مت وقلت ، بالضم .  وتكسر الفاء إن   [ ص: 393 ] كانت العين الساقطة ياء ، كباع وسار ، فتقول : بعت وسرت بالكسر فيهما ، وإلى هذا أشار ابن مالك  في اللامية بقوله : 


**وانقل لفاء الثلاثي     في شكل عين إذا اعتلت 
وكان بـ " نا " الإضمار     متصلا أو نونه وإذا فتحا يكون منه 
اعتض مجانس تلك العين منتقلا* *واعلم أن مات يمات ، من فعل بالكسر يفعل بالفتح لغة فصيحة ، ومنها قول الراجز : 


**بنيتي سيدة البنات     عيشي ولا نأمن أن تمات 
**وأما مات يميت فهي لغة ضعيفة ، وقد أشار إلى اللغات الثلاث - الفصيحتين والردية - بعض أدباء قطر شنقيط في بيت رجز هو قوله : 


**من منعت زوجته منه المبيت     مات يموت ويمات ويميت 
**وأقوال العلماء في قدر المدة التي حملت فيها مريم  بعيسى  قبل الوضع لم نذكرها ; لعدم دليل على شيء منها ، وأظهرها أنه حمل كعادة حمل النساء وإن كان منشؤه خارقا للعادة ، والله تعالى أعلم . 
قوله تعالى : فناداها من تحتها ألا تحزني قد جعل ربك تحتك سريا ، اعلم أولا أن في هذا الحرف قراءتين سبعيتين : قرأه نافع  ، وحفص  عن عاصم  ، وحمزة   والكسائي  فناداها من تحتها   [ 19 \ 24 ] ، بكسر الميم على أن " من " حرف جر ، وخفض تاء " تحتها " لأن الظرف مجرور بـ " من " وقرأه ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو  وابن عامر  وشعبة  عن عاصم     " فناداها من تحتها " بفتح ميم " من " على أنه اسم موصول هو فاعل " نادى "  أي ناداها الذي تحتها ، وفتح " تحتها " فعلى القراءة الأولى ففاعل النداء  ضمير محذوف ، وعلى الثانية فالفاعل الاسم الموصول الذي هو " من " . 

 وإذا عرفت هذا فاعلم أن العلماء مختلفون في هذا المنادي الذي ناداها  المعبر عنه في إحدى القراءتين بالضمير ، وفي الثانية بالاسم الموصول من هو ؟  فقال بعض العلماء : هو عيسى  ، وقال بعض العلماء : هو جبريل  ، وممن قال : " إن الذي نادى مريم  هو جبريل    "  ابن عباس  ،  وعمرو بن ميمون الأودي  ، والضحاك  ، وقتادة  ، والسدي  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  في إحدى الروايتين عنه ، وأهل هذا القول قالوا : لم يتكلم عيسى  حتى أتت به قومها . 

 [ ص: 394 ] وممن قال إن الذي ناداها هو عيسى  عندما وضعته أبي  ، ومجاهد  ، والحسن  ،  ووهب بن منبه  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  في الرواية الأخرى عنه وابن زيد    . 

 فإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أن من قال إنه الملك يقول : فناداها جبريل  من مكان تحتها ; لأنها على ربوة مرتفعة ، وقد ناداها من مكان منخفض عنها ، وبعض أهل هذا القول يقول : كان جبريل  تحتها  يقبل الولد كما تقبله القابلة ، والظاهر الأول على هذا القول ، وعلى قراءة  " فناداها من تحتها " بفتح الميم وتاء " تحتها " عند أهل هذا القول ،  فالمعنى فناداها الذي هو تحتها ، أي : في مكان أسفل من مكانها ، أو تحتها  يقبل الولد كما تقبل القابلة ، مع ضعف الاحتمال الأخير كما قدمنا ، أي :  وهو جبريل  فعلى القراءة الأولى على هذا القول " فناداها " هو ، أي : جبريل  من تحتها ، وعلى القراءة الثانية " فناداها من تحتها " أي : الذي تحتها وهو جبريل  ، وأما على القول بأن المنادي هو عيسى  ،  فالمعنى على القراءة الأولى : فناداها هو ، أي : المولود الذي وضعته من  تحتها ; لأنه كان تحتها عند الوضع ، وعلى القراءة الثانية : " فناداها من  تحتها " أي : الذي تحتها وهو المولود المذكور الكائن تحتها عند الوضع ،  وممن اختار أن الذي ناداها هو عيسى    :  ابن جرير الطبري  في تفسيره ، واستظهره أبو حيان  في البحر ، واستظهر القرطبي  أنه جبريل    . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : أظهر القولين عندي أن الذي ناداها هو ابنها عيسى  ، وتدل على ذلك قرينتان : الأولى أن الضمير يرجع إلى أقرب مذكور إلا بدليل صارف عن ذلك يجب الرجوع إليه ، وأقرب مذكور في الآية هو عيسى  لا جبريل    ; لأن الله قال : فحملته ، يعني عيسى  فانتبذت به ، أي بعيسى    . 

 ثم قال بعده : " فناداها   " فالذي يظهر ويتبادر من السياق أنه عيسى    . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (255)
**سُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ*
*صـ 395 إلى صـ 400
*
*

 والقرينة الثانية أنها لما جاءت به قومها تحمله ، وقالوا لها ما قالوا أشارت إلى عيسى  ليكلموه ، كما قال تعالى عنها : فأشارت إليه قالوا كيف نكلم من كان في المهد صبيا    [ 19 \ 29 ] ، وإشارتها إليه ليكلموه قرينة على أنها عرفت قبل ذلك أنه  يتكلم على سبيل خرق العادة لندائه لها عندما وضعته ، وبهذه القرينة الأخيرة  استدل  سعيد بن جبير  في إحدى الروايتين عنه على أنه عيسى  ،  كما نقله عنه غير واحد ، و " أن " في قوله " ألا تحزني " هي المفسرة ، فهي  بمعنى أي ، وضابط " أن " المفسرة أن يتقدمها معنى القول دون حروفه كما هنا  ، فالنداء فيه بمعنى القول دون حروفه ومعنى كونها مفسرة : أن الكلام الذي  بعدها هو معنى ما   [ ص: 395 ] قبلها ، فالنداء المذكور قبلها هو : لا تحزني قد جعل ربك تحتك سريا   . 

 واختلف العلماء في المراد بالسري هنا ، فقال بعض العلماء : هو الجدول وهو  النهر الصغير ; لأن الله أجرى لها تحتها نهرا ، وعليه فقوله تعالى : فكلي أي : من الرطب المذكور في قوله : تساقط عليك رطبا جنيا   [ 19 \ 25 ] ، واشربي   [ 19 \ 26 ] ، أي : من النهر المذكور في قوله : قد جعل ربك تحتك سريا ، وإطلاق السري على الجدول مشهور في كلام العرب ، ومنه قول لبيد  في معلقته : 


**فتوسطا عرض السري وصدعا مسجورة متجاورا قلامها* *وقول لبيد  أيضا يصف نخلا نابتا على ماء النهر : 


**سحق يمتعها الصفا وسريه     عم نواعم بينهن كروم 
**وقول الآخر : . 


**سهل الخليقة ماجد ذو نائل     مثل السري تمده الأنهار 
**فقوله " سريا " ، وقولهما " السري " بمعنى الجدول ، وكذلك قول الراجز : 


**سلم ترى الدالي منه أزورا     إذا يعب في السري هرهرا 
**وقال بعض أهل العلم : السري هو عيسى  ،  والسري هو الرجل الذي له شرف ومروءة ، يقال في فعله سرو " بالضم " وسرا "  بالفتح " يسرو سروا ، فيهما ، وسري " بالكسر " يسري سرى وسراء وسروا : إذا  شرف ، ويجمع السري هذا على أسرياء على القياس ، وسرواء وسراة بالفتح ، وعن  سيبويه  أن السراة بالفتح اسم جمع لا جمع ، ومنه قول الأفوه الأودي    : 


**لا يصلح الناس فوضى لا سراة لهم     ولا سراة إذا جهالهم سادوا 
**ويجمع السراة على سروات ، ومنه قول قيس بن الحطيم    : 


**وعمرة من سروات النساء     تنفح بالمسك أردانها 
**ومن إطلاق السري بمعنى الشريف قول الشاعر : 


**تلقى السري من الرجال بنفسه     وابن السري إذا سرا أسراهما 
**وقوله " أسراهما " ، أي : أشرفهما ، قاله في اللسان . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : أظهر القولين عندي أن السري في الآية النهر   [ ص: 396 ] الصغير ، والدليل على ذلك أمران : 

 أحدهما : القرينة من القرآن ، فقوله تعالى : فكلي واشربي ، قرينة على أن ذلك المأكول والمشروب هو ما تقدم الامتنان به في قوله : قد جعل ربك تحتك سريا   [ 19 \ 24 ] ، وقوله : تساقط عليك رطبا جنيا   [ 19 \ 25 ] ، وكذلك قوله تعالى : وآويناهما إلى ربوة ذات قرار ومعين   [ 23 \ 25 ] ; لأن المعين الماء الجاري ، والظاهر أنه الجدول المعبر عنه بالسري في هذه الآية ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 الأمر الثاني : حديث جاء بذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال ابن كثير  رحمه الله في تفسير هذه الآية : وقد جاء بذلك حديث مرفوع ، قال  الطبراني    : حدثنا  أبو شعيب الحراني  ، حدثنا يحيى بن عبد الله البابلي  ، حدثنا أيوب بن نهيك  ، سمعت  عكرمة مولى ابن عباس  ، سمعت  ابن عمر  يقول : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إن السري الذي قال الله لمريم    : قد جعل ربك تحتك سريا ، نهر أخرجه الله لها لتشرب منه   " وهذا حديث غريب جدا من هذا الوجه ، وأيوب بن نهيك هذا هو الحبلي  ، قال فيه  أبو حاتم الرازي    : ضعيف ، وقال أبو زرعة    : منكر الحديث ، وقال  أبو الفتح الأزدي    : متروك الحديث . انتهى كلام ابن كثير  ، وقال ابن حجر  رحمه الله في " الكافي الشاف في تخريج أحاديث الكشاف " في الحديث المذكور : أخرجه  الطبراني  في الصغير ،  وابن عدي  من رواية  أبي سنان سعيد بن سنان  ، عن أبي إسحاق  ، عن البراء  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله تعالى : قد جعل ربك تحتك سريا ، قال :   " السري : النهر   " ، قال  الطبراني    : لم يرفعه عن أبي إسحاق  إلا أبو سنان  ، رواه عنه يحيى بن معاوية  وهو ضعيف ، وأخرجه عبد الرزاق  ، عن  الثوري  ، عن أبي إسحاق  عن البراء  موقوفا ، وكذا ذكره  البخاري  تعليقا عن  وكيع  ، عن إسرائيل  ، عن أبي إسحاق  ، ورواه ابن مردويه  من طريق آدم  ، عن إسرائيل  كذلك وأخرجه الحاكم  من وجه آخر عن أبي إسحاق  موقوفا ، وفي الباب عن  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما قال : " إن السري الذي قاله لمريم  نهر أخرجه الله لتشرب منه   " ، أخرجه  الطبراني  وأبو نعيم  في الحلية في ترجمة عكرمة  عن  ابن عمر  ، وراويه عن عكرمة  أيوب بن نهيك  ضعفه أبو حاتم   وأبو زرعة  ، انتهى . 

 فهذا الحديث المرفوع إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وإن كانت طرقه لا يخلو شيء منها من ضعف أقرب إلى الصواب من دعوى أن السري عيسى  بغير دليل يجب الرجوع إليه ، وممن اختار أن السري المذكور في الآية النهر :  ابن جرير  في تفسيره ، وبه قال  البراء بن عازب  ، وعلي بن أبي طلحة  ، عن  ابن عباس  ،  وعمرو بن ميمون  ، ومجاهد  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ،   [ ص: 397 ] والضحاك  ،  وإبراهيم النخعي  ، وقتادة  ، والسدي  ،  ووهب بن منبه  وغيرهم ، وممن قال إنه عيسى    : الحسن  ،  والربيع بن أنس  ،  ومحمد بن عباد بن جعفر  ، وهو إحدى الروايتين عن قتادة  ، وقول  عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم  قاله ابن كثير  وغيره .
قوله تعالى : وهزي إليك بجذع النخلة تساقط عليك رطبا جنيا فكلي واشربي وقري عينا ،  لم يصرح جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة ببيان الشيء الذي أمرها أن تأكل منه  ، والشيء الذي أمرها أن تشرب منه ، ولكنه أشار إلى أن الذي أمرها أن تأكل  منه هو : " الرطب الجني " المذكور ، والذي أمرها أن تشرب منه هو النهر  المذكور المعبر عنه " بالسري " كما تقدم ، هذا هو الظاهر . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : إن جذع النخلة الذي أمرها أن تهز به كان جذعا يابسا ;  فلما هزته جعله الله نخلة ذات رطب جني ، وقال بعض العلماء : كان الجذع جذع  نخلة نابتة إلا أنها غير مثمرة ، فلما هزته أنبت الله فيه الثمر وجعله رطبا  جنيا ، وقال بعض العلماء : كانت النخلة مثمرة ، وقد أمرها الله بهزها  ليتساقط لها الرطب الذي كان موجودا ، والذي يفهم من سياق القرآن : أن الله  أنبت لها ذلك الرطب على سبيل خرق العادة ، وأجرى لها ذلك النهر على سبيل  خرق العادة ، ولم يكن الرطب والنهر موجودين قبل ذلك ، سواء قلنا إن الجذع  كان يابسا أو نخلة غير مثمرة ، إلا أن الله أنبت فيه الثمر وجعله رطبا جنيا  ، ووجه دلالة السياق على ذلك أن قوله تعالى : فكلي واشربي وقري عينا ،  يدل على أن عينها إنما تقر في ذلك الوقت بالأمور الخارقة للعادة ; لأنها  هي التي تبين براءتها مما اتهموها به ، فوجود هذه الخوارق من تفجير النهر ،  وإنبات الرطب ، وكلام المولود - تطمئن إليه نفسها وتزول به عنها الريبة ،  وبذلك يكون قرة عين لها ; لأن مجرد الأكل والشرب مع بقاء التهمة التي تمنت  بسببها أن تكون قد ماتت من قبل وكانت نسيا منسيا ، لم يكن قرة لعينها في  ذلك الوقت كما هو ظاهر ، وخرق الله لها العادة بتفجير الماء ، وإنبات الرطب  ، وكلام المولود لا غرابة فيه ، وقد نص الله جل وعلا في " آل عمران " على  خرقه لها العادة في قوله : كلما دخل عليها زكريا المحراب وجد عندها رزقا قال يامريم أنى لك هذا قالت هو من عند الله إن الله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب    [ 3 \ 37 ] ، قال العلماء : كان يجد عندها فاكهة الصيف في الشتاء ،  وفاكهة الشتاء في الصيف ، وإجراء النهر وإنبات الرطب ليس أغرب من هذا  المذكور في سورة " آل عمران " . 
[ ص: 398 ] مسألة 

 أخذ بعض العلماء من قوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وهزي إليك بجذع النخلة الآية  ، أن السعي والتسبب في تحصيل الرزق أمر مأمور به شرعا وأنه لا ينافي  التوكل على الله جل وعلا ، وهذا أمر كالمعلوم من الدين بالضرورة أن الأخذ بالأسباب في تحصيل المنافع ودفع المضار في الدنيا أمر  مأمور به شرعا لا ينافي التوكل على الله بحال ; لأن المكلف يتعاطى السبب  امتثالا لأمر ربه مع علمه ويقينه أنه لا يقع إلا ما يشاء الله وقوعه ، فهو  متوكل على الله ، عالم أنه لا يصيبه إلا ما كتب الله له من خير أو شر ، ولو  شاء الله تخلف تأثير الأسباب عن مسبباتها لتخلف . 

 ومن أصرح الأدلة في ذلك قوله تعالى : قلنا يانار كوني بردا وسلاما على إبراهيم الآية  [ 21 \ 69 ] ، فطبيعة الإحراق في النار معنى واحد لا يتجزأ إلى معان  مختلفة ، ومع هذا أحرقت الحطب فصار رمادا من حرها في الوقت الذي هي كائنة  بردا وسلاما على إبراهيم  ،  فدل ذلك دلالة قاطعة على أن التأثير حقيقة إنما هو بمشيئة خالق السماوات  والأرض ، وأنه يسبب ما شاء من المسببات على ما شاء من الأسباب ، وأنه لا  تأثير لشيء من ذلك إلا بمشيئته جل وعلا . 

 ومن أوضح الأدلة في ذلك : أنه ربما جعل الشيء سببا لشيء آخر مع أنه مناف له ، كجعله ضرب ميت بني إسرائيل  ببعض  من بقرة مذبوحة سببا لحياته ، وضربه بقطعة ميتة من بقرة ميتة مناف لحياته ؛  إذ لا تكسب الحياة من ضرب بميت ، وذلك يوضح أنه جل وعلا يسبب ما شاء من  المسببات على ما شاء من الأسباب ، ولا يقع تأثير ألبتة إلا بمشيئته جل وعلا  . 

 ومما يوضح أن تعاطي الأسباب لا ينافي التوكل على الله قوله تعالى عن يعقوب    : وقال يابني لا تدخلوا من باب واحد وادخلوا من أبواب متفرقة    [ 12 \ 67 ] ، أمرهم في هذا الكلام بتعاطي السبب ، وتسبب في ذلك بالأمر  به ; لأنه يخاف عليهم أن تصيبهم الناس بالعين لأنهم أحد عشر رجلا أبناء رجل  واحد ، وهم أهل جمال وكمال وبسطة في الأجسام ، فدخولهم من باب واحد مظنة  لأن تصيبهم العين فأمرهم بالتفرق والدخول من أبواب متفرقة تعاطيا للسبب في  السلامة من إصابة العين ; كما قال غير واحد من علماء السلف ، ومع هذا  التسبب فقد قال الله عنه :   [ ص: 399 ] وقال  يابني لا تدخلوا من باب واحد وادخلوا من أبواب متفرقة وما أغني عنكم من  الله من شيء إن الحكم إلا لله عليه توكلت وعليه فليتوكل المتوكلون   [ 12 \ 67 ] ، فانظر كيف جمع بين التسبب في قوله : لا تدخلوا من باب واحد ، وبين التوكل على الله في قوله : عليه توكلت وعليه فليتوكل المتوكلون ،  وهذا أمر معلوم لا يخفى إلا على من طمس الله بصيرته ، والله جل وعلا قادر  على أن يسقط لها الرطب من غير هز الجذع ، ولكنه أمرها بالتسبب في إسقاطه  بهز الجذع ، وقد قال بعضهم في ذلك : 


**ألم تر أن الله قال لمريم  وهزي إليك الجذع يساقط الرطب     ولو شاء أن تجنيه من غير هزه 
جنته ولكن كل شيء له سبب* *وقد أخذ بعض العلماء من هذه الآية أن خير ما تطعمه النفساء الرطب ، قالوا : لو كان شيء أحسن للنفساء من الرطب لأطعمه الله مريم  وقت نفاسها بعيسى  ، قاله  الربيع بن خثيم  وغيره ، والباء في قوله : وهزي إليك بجذع النخلة    [ 19 \ 25 ] ، مزيدة للتوكيد ; لأن فعل الهز يتعدى بنفسه ، وزيادة حرف  الباء للتوكيد قبل مفعول الفعل المتعدي بنفسه كثيرة في القرآن وفي كلام  العرب ، فمنه في القرآن قوله هنا وهزي إليك بجذع النخلة   ; لأن المتبادر من اللغة أن الأصل : وهزي إليك جذع النخلة ، وقوله تعالى : ولا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى التهلكة   [ 2 \ 195 ] ، وقوله : ومن يرد فيه بإلحاد بظلم الآية [ 22 \ 25 ] ، وقوله : فستبصر ويبصرون بأييكم المفتون الآية [ 68 \ 5 - 6 ] ، وقوله : " تنبت بالدهن " ، على قراءة ابن كثير  وأبي عمرو  بضم  التاء وكسر الباء مضارع " أنبت " الرباعي ; لأن الرباعي الذي هو " أنبت  ينبت " بضم الياء المثناة وكسر الباء الموحدة يتعدى بنفسه دون الحرف ،  فالباء مزيدة للتوكيد كما رأيت في الآيات المذكورة ، ونظير ذلك من كلام  العرب قول أمية بن أبي الصلت الثقفي    : 


**إذ يسفون بالدقيق وكانوا     قبل لا يأكلون خبزا فطيرا 
**لأن الأصل : يسفون الدقيق ، فزيدت الباء للتوكيد . 

 وقول الراعي : 


**هن الحرائر لا ربات أخمرة     سود المحاجر لا يقرأن بالسور 
**فالأصل : لا يقرأن السور ، فزيدت الباء لما ذكر . 

 وقول يعلى الأحول اليشكري  أو غيره : 

 [ ص: 400 ] 
**بواد يمان ينبت السدر صدره     وأسفله بالمرخ والشبهان 
**فالأصل : وأسفله المرخ ; أي : وينبت أسفله المرخ ، فزيدت الباء لما ذكر . 

 وقول الأعشى    : 


**ضمنت برزق عيالنا أرماحنا ملء     المراجل والصريح الأجردا 
**فالأصل : ضمنت رزق عيالنا . 

 وقول الراجز : 


**نحن بنو جعدة أصحاب الفلج     نضرب بالسيف ونرجو بالفرج 
**أي : نرجو الفرج . 

 وقول امرئ القيس    : 


**فلما تنازعنا الحديث وأسمحت     هصرت بغصن ذي شماريخ ميال 
**فالأصل : هصرت غصنا ; لأن هصر تتعدى بنفسها . 

 وأمثال هذا كثيرة في كلام العرب . 

وفي قوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : " تساقط " تسع قراءات ، ثلاث منها سبعية ، وست شاذة ، أما الثلاث السبعية فقد قرأه حمزة  وحده  من السبعة " تساقط " بفتح التاء وتخفيف السين وفتح القاف ، وأصله : تتساقط  ; فحذفت إحدى التاءين ، وعلى هذه القراءة فقوله " رطبا " تمييز محول عن  الفاعل ، وقرأه حفص  وحده  عن عاصم " تساقط " بضم التاء وكسر القاف وتخفيف السين ، مضارع ساقطت تساقط  ، وعلى هذه القراءة فقوله " رطبا " مفعول به للفعل الذي هو : تساقط هي ،  أي النخلة ، رطبا ، وقرأه بقية السبعة " تساقط " بفتح التاء والقاف وتشديد  السين ، أصله : تتساقط ; فأدغمت إحدى التاءين في السين ، وعلى قراءة  الجمهور هذه فقوله " رطبا " تمييز محول عن الفاعل كإعرابه على قراءة حمزة    . 

 وغير هذا من القراءات شاذ . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : رطبا جنيا الجني : هو ما طاب وصلح لأن يجنى فيؤكل ، وعن  أبي عمرو بن العلاء    : أن الجني هو الذي لم يجف ولم ييبس ، ولم يبعد عن يدي متناوله   . 
قوله تعالى : فإما ترين من البشر أحدا فقولي إني نذرت للرحمن صوما فلن أكلم اليوم إنسيا ، قائل هذا الكلام لمريم    : هو الذي ناداها من تحتها ألا تحزني ، وقد قدمنا الخلاف فيه ; هل هو عيسى  أو جبريل  ، وما يظهر رجحانه عندنا من ذلك . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (256)
**سُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ*
*صـ 401 إلى صـ 406
*
*

 [ ص: 401 ] وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : فقولي إني نذرت للرحمن صوما    [ 19 \ 21 ] ، قيل أمرت أن تقول ذلك باللفظ ، وقيل أمرت أن تقوله  بالإشارة ، وكونها أمرت أن تقوله باللفظ هو مذهب الجمهور ; كما قاله القرطبي  وأبو حيان  ، وهو ظاهر الآية الكريمة ; لأن ظاهر القول في قوله تعالى : فقولي إني نذرت الآية  ، أنه قول باللسان ، واستدل من قال : إنها أمرت أن تقول ذلك بالإشارة  بأنها لو قالته باللفظ أفسدت نذرها الذي نذرته ألا تكلم اليوم إنسيا ، فإذا  قالت لإنسي بلسانها : إني نذرت للرحمن صوما ، فقد كلمت ذلك الإنسي فأفسدت  نذرها ، واختار هذا القول الأخير لدلالة الآية عليه ابن كثير  رحمه الله ، قال في تفسير هذه الآية : فقولي إني نذرت للرحمن صوما فلن أكلم اليوم إنسيا ، المراد بهذا القول الإشارة إليه بذلك لا أن المراد القول اللفظي لئلا ينافي فلن أكلم اليوم إنسيا ، وأجاب المخالفون عن هذا بأن المعنى فلن أكلم اليوم إنسيا بعد قولي : إني نذرت للرحمن صوما فقد رأيت كلام العلماء في الآية ، وأن القول الأول يدل عليه ظاهر السياق ، وأن الثاني يدل عليه قوله : فلن أكلم اليوم إنسيا لأنه يدل على نفي الكلام للإنسي مطلقا ، قال أبو حيان  في  البحر : وقوله " إنسيا " لأنها كانت تكلم الملائكة ، ومعنى كلامه أن قوله "  إنسيا " له مفهوم مخالفة ، أي : بخلاف غير الإنسي كالملائكة فإني أكلمه ،  والذي يظهر لي أنه لم يرد في الكلام إخراج المفهوم عن حكم المنطوق ، وإنما  المراد شمول نفي الكلام لكل إنسان كائنا من كان . 
مسألة . 

 اعلم أنه على هذا القول الذي اختاره ابن كثير  أن المراد بقوله : فقولي إني نذرت للرحمن صوما ، أي : قولي ذلك بالإشارة - يدل على أن الإشارة تنزل منزلة الكلام   ; لأنها في هذه الآية سميت قولا على هذا الوجه من التفسير ، وسمع في كلام العرب كثيرا إطلاق الكلام على الإشارة ، كقوله : 


**إذا كلمتني بالعيون الفواتر رددت عليها بالدموع البوادر* *وسنذكر  هنا إن شاء الله تعالى ما يدل من النصوص على أن الإشارة المفهمة تنزل  منزلة الكلام ، وما يدل من النصوص على أنها ليست كالكلام ، وأقوال العلماء  في ذلك . 

 اعلم أنه دلت أدلة على قيام الإشارة المفهمة مقام الكلام ، وجاءت أدلة أخرى يفهم   [ ص:  402 ] منها خلاف ذلك ، فمن الأدلة الدالة على قيام الإشارة مقام الكلام  قصة الأمة السوداء التي قال لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " أين الله " ؟ فأشارت إلى السماء ، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أعتقها فإنها مؤمنة " فجعل  إشارتها كنطقها في الإيمان الذي هو أصل الديانات ، وهو الذي يعصم به الدم  والمال ، وتستحق به الجنة ، وينجى به من النار ، والقصة مشهورة مروية عن  جماعة من الصحابة ، منهم  أبو هريرة  ،  وابن عباس  ، ومعاوية بن الحكم السلمي  ، والشريد بن سويد الثقفي  رضي الله عنهم ، وفي بعض رواياتهم أنها أشارت إلى السماء ، قال أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا إبراهيم بن يعقوب الجوزجاني  ، ثنا  يزيد بن هارون  ، قال أخبرني المسعودي  عن  عون بن عبد الله  ، عن عبد الله بن عتبة  ، عن  أبي هريرة    : أن  رجلا أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بجارية سوداء فقال : يا رسول الله ، إن  علي رقبة مؤمنة . فقال لها : " أين الله فأشارت إلى السماء بإصبعها فقال  لها : " فمن أنا " ؟ فأشارت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وإلى السماء ،  يعني أنت رسول الله ، فقال : " أعتقها فإنها مؤمنة " ، والظاهر حمل  الروايات التي فيها أنه لما قال لها أين الله قالت في السماء من غير ذكر  الإشارة ، على أنها قالت ذلك بالإشارة ; لأن القصة واحدة ، والروايات يفسر  بعضها بعضا . قال أبو عبد الله القرطبي  في تفسيره في سورة " آل عمران " في الكلام على قوله تعالى : قال آيتك ألا تكلم الناس ثلاثة أيام إلا رمزا    [ 3 \ 41 ] ، ما نصه : في هذه الآية دليل على أن الإشارة تنزل منزلة  الكلام ، وذلك موجود في كثير من السنة ، وآكد الإشارات ما حكم به النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم من أمر السوداء حين قال لها : " أين الله " ؟ فأشارت برأسها إلى السماء ، فقال : " أعتقها فإنها مؤمنة    " فأجاز الإسلام بالإشارة الذي هو أصل الدين الذي يحرز به الدم والمال ،  وتستحق به الجنة وينجى به من النار ، وحكم بإيمانها كما يحكم بنطق من يقول  ذلك ، فيجب أن تكون الإشارة عاملة في سائر الديانة ، وهو قول عامة الفقهاء .  

 وروى ابن القاسم  عن مالك    : أن الأخرس إذا أشار بالطلاق أنه يلزمه ، وقال  الشافعي  في الرجل يمرض فيختل لسانه : فهو كالأخرس في الرجعة والطلاق ، وقال أبو حنيفة     : ذلك جائز إذا كانت إشارته تعرف ، وإن شك فيها فهذا باطل ، وليس ذلك  بقياس ، وإنما هو استحسان ، والقياس في هذا كله أنه باطل ; لأنه لا يتكلم  ولا تعقل إشارته . انتهى محل الغرض من كلام القرطبي  رحمه الله . 

 وقد جاءت أحاديث كثيرة صحيحة تدل على قيام الإشارة مقام الكلام في أشياء متعددة ، فمن ذلك ما رواه مسلم  في صحيحه من حديث  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما ، أن   [ ص: 403 ] رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر رمضان فضرب بيديه فقال : " الشهر هكذا وهكذا  وهكذا - ثم عقد إبهامه في الثالثة - فصوموا لرؤيته وأفطروا لرؤيته ، فإن  أغمي عليكم فاقدروا له ثلاثين " هذا لفظ مسلم  في  صحيحه وهو صريح في أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم نزل إشارته بأصابعه إلى أن  الشهر قد يكون تسعة وعشرين يوما ، وقد يكون ثلاثين منزلة نطقه بذلك ، وقال النووي  في شرح مسلم  في الكلام على هذا الحديث : وفي هذا الحديث جواز اعتماد الإشارة المفهمة في مثل هذا ، وحديث  ابن عمر  هذا أورده  البخاري  في باب ) اللعان ( مستدلا به على أن الإشارة كاللفظ ، وقد ذكر  البخاري  رحمه الله في صحيحه أحاديث كثيرة تدل على جعل الإشارة كالنطق ، قال رحمه الله تعالى : ) باب الإشارة في الطلاق والأمور ( وقال  ابن عمر  قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،   " لا يعذب الله بدمع العين ولكن يعذب بهذا " فأشار إلى لسانه ، وقال  كعب بن مالك    : أشار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلي ، أي : خذ النصف ، وقالت أسماء    : صلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الكسوف ، فقلت لعائشة    : ما شأن الناس ؟ وهي تصلي ، فأومأت برأسها إلى الشمس ، فقلت : آية ؟ فأومأت برأسها أن نعم ، وقال أنس    : أومأ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بيده إلى أبي بكر  أن يتقدم ، وقال  ابن عباس    : أومأ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بيده لا حرج ، وقال  أبو قتادة    : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الصيد للمحرم : " أحدكم أمره أن يحمل عليها أو أشار إليها ؟ " قالوا لا ، قال : " فكلوا " حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد  ، حدثنا  أبو عامر عبد الملك بن عمرو  ، حدثنا إبراهيم  ، عن خالد  ، عن عكرمة  ، عن  ابن عباس  قال : طاف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على بعير ، وكان كلما أتى على الركن  أشار إليه وكبر ، وقالت زينب    : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " فتح من ردم يأجوج  ومأجوج  مثل هذه وهذه " وعقد تسعين . 

 حدثنا مسدد  ، حدثنا  بشر بن المفضل  ، حدثنا سلمة بن علقمة  ، عن  محمد بن سيرين  ، عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال أبو القاسم  صلى الله عليه وسلم :    " في الجمعة ساعة لا يوافقها مسلم قائم يصلي يسأل الله خيرا إلا أعطاه "  وقال بيده ، ووضع أنملته على بطن الوسطى والخنصر ، قلنا : يزهدها . وقال الأويسي    : حدثنا إبراهيم بن سعد  عن  شعبة بن الحجاج  عن هشام بن يزيد  عن  أنس بن مالك  قال : عدا  يهودي في عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على جارية فأخذ أوضاحا كانت  عليها ، ورضخ رأسها ، فأتى به أهلها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي في  آخر رمق وقد أصمتت ، فقال لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من قتلك ،  فلان ؟ " لغير الذي قتلها ، فأشارت برأسها أن لا ، قال : فقال لرجل آخر غير  الذي قتلها ، فأشارت أن لا ، فقال : " فلان ؟ " لقاتلها ، فأشارت أن نعم ،  فأمر به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فرضخ رأسه بين حجرين ، حدثنا قبيصة  ، حدثنا سفيان  ، عن عبد الله بن   [ ص: 404 ] دينار  ، عن  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما قال : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :   " الفتنة من هنا " وأشار إلى المشرق ، حدثنا علي بن عبد الله  ، حدثنا  جرير بن عبد الحميد  ، عن  أبي إسحاق الشيباني  عن  عبد الله بن أبي أوفى  قال : كنا  في سفر مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " فلما غربت الشمس قال لرجل : "  انزل فاجدح لي " قال : يا رسول الله ، لو أمسيت . ثم قال : انزل فاجدح "  قال : يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لو أمسيت إن عليك نهارا ، ثم قال :  " انزل فاجدح " فنزل فجدح له في الثالثة فشرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم ، ثم أومأ بيده إلى المشرق فقال : " إذا رأيتم الليل قد أقبل من هاهنا  فقد أفطر الصائم " ، حدثنا  عبد الله بن مسلمة  حدثنا  يزيد بن زريع  ، عن  سليمان التيمي  عن أبي عثمان  عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  رضي الله عنه قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " لا يمنعن أحدا منكم نداء بلال    - أو قال : أذانه من سحوره - فإنما ينادي - أو قال : يؤذن - ليرجع قائمكم وليس أن يقول . كأنه يعني الصبح أو الفجر . وأظهر يزيد  يديه ثم مد إحداهما من الأخرى ، وقال الليث    : حدثني  جعفر بن ربيعة  عن  عبد الرحمن بن هرمز  ، سمعت  أبا هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :    " مثل البخيل والمنفق كمثل رجلين عليهما جبتان من حديد من لدن ثدييهما  إلى تراقيهما ، فأما المنفق فلا ينفق شيئا إلا مادت على جلده حتى تجن بنانه  وتعفو أثره ، وأما البخيل فلا يريد ينفق إلا لزمت كل حلقة موضعها ، فهو  يوسعها فلا تتسع " ، ويشير بأصبعه إلى حلقه ، انتهى من صحيح  البخاري    . 

 فهذه أحاديث دالة على قيام الإشارة مقام النطق في أمور متعددة ، وقال ابن حجر  في الفتح في هذا الباب : ذكر فيه عدة أحاديث معلقة وموصولة أولها قوله : وقال  ابن عمر    . هو طرف من حديث تقدم موصولا في الجنائز ، وفيه قصة  لسعد بن عبادة  ، وفيها :   " ولكن الله يعذب بهذا " وأشار إلى لسانه   . 

 ثانيها : وقال  كعب بن مالك .  هو أيضا طرف من حديث تقدم موصولا في الملازمة . وفيها وأشار إلي أن خذ النصف . ثالثها : وقالت  أسماء هي بنت أبي بكر     : صلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الكسوف ، الحديث تقدم موصولا في كتاب  الإيمان بلفظ : فأشارت إلى السماء ، وفيه : فأشارت برأسها ، أي : نعم ، وفي  صلاة الكسوف بمعناه ، وفي صلاة السهو باختصار . إلى آخر كلامه ، وبالجملة  فجميع الأحاديث التي ذكرها  البخاري  في  الباب المذكور كلها ثابتة في الصحيح موصولة ، أما ما جاء منها موصولا في  الباب المذكور فأمره واضح ، وأما ما جاء منها معلقا في الباب المذكور فقد  جاء موصولا في محل آخر من   [ ص: 405 ]  البخاري    . 

 والحديث الأول دل على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جعل إشارته إلى اللسان أن الله يعذب به كنطقه بذلك . 

 والحديث الثاني جعل فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إشارته إلى  كعب بن مالك  أن يسقط نصف ديته عن ابن أبي حدرد  ويأخذ النصف الباقي منه كنطقه بذلك . 

 والحديث الثالث جعلت فيه عائشة  إشارتها لأختها أن الكسوف آية من آيات الله هي السبب في صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كنطقها بذلك . 

 والحديث الرابع : جعل فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إشارته إلى أبي بكر  رضي الله عنه أن يتقدم كنطقه له بذلك ، وإيضاح ذلك هو ما رواه  البخاري  عن أنس  في باب ) أهل العلم والفضل أحق بالإمامة ) . 

 قال أنس    : لم يخرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاثا ، فأقيمت الصلاة فذهب أبو بكر  يتقدم  ، فقال نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحجاب فرفعه فلما وضح وجه النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم ما نظرنا منظرا كان أعجب إلينا من وجه النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم حين وضح لنا ، فأومأ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بيده إلى أبي بكر  أن يتقدم ، وأرخى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الحجاب فلم يقدر عليه حتى مات   . اهـ . هذا لفظ  البخاري    . 

 وقد جعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث في مرض موته وقبل وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم بقليل إشارته إلى أبي بكر  أن يتقدم ليصلي بالناس كنطقه له بذلك ; لأن أبا بكر  رضي  الله عنه لما رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كشف الحجاب نكص على عقبيه ليصل  الصف ، وظن أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خارج إلى الصلاة كما ثبت في صحيح  البخاري  في الباب المذكور آنفا من حديث أنس  ، فأشار إليه أن يتقدم ، وقامت الإشارة مقام النطق . 

 والحديث الخامس جعل فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الفتيا بإشارة اليد كالفتيا بالنطق ، وإيضاحه هو ما رواه  البخاري  في كتاب العلم ) في باب من أجاب الفتيا بإشارة اليد والرأس ( حدثنا  موسى بن إسماعيل  ، قال حدثنا وهيب  ، قال حدثنا أيوب  ، عن عكرمة  عن  ابن عباس    : أن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل في حجته فقال : " ذبحت قبل أن أرمي فأومأ  بيده قال : ولا حرج ، قال : حلقت قبل أن أذبح ، فأومأ بيده ولا حرج " ، ومن أمثلة الفتيا بإشارة اليد ما رواه  البخاري  في هذا الباب المذكور آنفا من حديث  أبي هريرة  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " يقبض العلم ويظهر الجهل والفتن ، ويكثر الهرج " قيل : يا رسول الله ، وما الهرج ! فقال هكذا بيده ، فحرفها كأنه يريد القتل   . اهـ . 

 فجعل صلى الله عليه وسلم إشارته بيده كنطقه ، بأن   [ ص: 406 ] المراد بالهرج القتل . 

 والحديث السادس جعل فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إشارة المحرم إلى الصيد  لينبه إليه المحل كأمره له باصطياده بالنطق ، وقد قدمنا هذا الحديث في سورة  " المائدة " . 

 والحديث السابع جعل فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الإشارة إلى الركن  في طوافه كاستلامه وتقبيله بالفعل . 

 والحديث الثامن جعل فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إشارته بأصابعه كعقد التسعين لبيان القدر الذي فتح من ردم يأجوج  ومأجوج  كالنطق بذلك . 

 والحديث التاسع فيه أنه جعل وضع أنملته على بطن الوسطى والخنصر ، مشيرا  بذلك لقلة زمن الساعة التي يجاب فيها الدعاء بالخير يوم الجمعة ، أو مشيرا  بذلك لوقتها عند من قال : إن وضع الأنملة في وسط الكف يراد به الإشارة إلى  أن ساعة الجمعة في وسط يوم الجمعة ، ووضعها على الخنصر يراد به أنها في آخر  النهار ; لأن الخنصر آخر أصابع الكف كالنطق بذلك ، وذكر ابن حجر  عن بعض أهل العلم ، أن هذه الإشارة باليد لساعة الجمعة من فعل  بشر بن المفضل  راوي الحديث عن سلمة بن علقمة  كما تقدم في إسناد الحديث ، وعليه ففي سياق هذا الحديث عند  البخاري  إدراج . 

 والحديث العاشر جعل فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إشارة الجارية التي  قتلها اليهودي كنطقها بأن اليهودي قتلها ، وأن من سمي لها غيره لم يكن هو  الذي قتلها ، وقد قدمنا هذا الحديث في سورة " بني إسرائيل " وبينا هنالك أن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وإن كان جعل إشارة الجارية كنطقها لم يقتل  اليهودي بإشارة الجارية القائمة مقام نطقها بمن قتلها ، ولكنه اعترف بأنه  قتلها فثبت عليه القتل باعترافه واقتص لها منه بذلك . 

 والحديث الحادي عشر فيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " الفتنة من هنا " وأشار إلى المشرق ، فجعل إشارته إلى المشرق كنطقه بذلك . 

 والحديث الثاني عشر فيه أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أومأ بيده إلى المشرق فقال : " إذا رأيتم الليل قد أقبل من هاهنا فقد أفطر الصائم " فجعل إشارته بيده إلى المشرق كنطقه بلفظ المشرق . 

 والحديث الثالث عشر جعل فيه الإشارة باليد إلى الفرق بين الفجر الكاذب والفجر الصادق بذلك .
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (257)
**سُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ*
*صـ 407 إلى صـ 412
*
*

والحديث الرابع عشر : قال فيه صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " فهو يوسعها ولا تتسع " ، ويشير بإصبعه إلى   [ ص:  407 ] حلقه ، فجعل إشارته إلى أن درع الحديد المضروب بها المثل للبخيل  ثابتة على حلقه لا تنزل عنه ولا تستر عورته ولا بدنه كالنطق بذلك . 

 فهذه أربعة عشر حديثا أوردها  البخاري  رحمه  الله في الباب المذكور ، وسقناها هنا ، وبينا وجه الدلالة على أن الإشارة  كالنطق في كل واحد منها ، مع ما قدمنا من الأحاديث الدالة على ذلك زيادة  على ما ذكره  البخاري  هنا . 

 وقد ذكر  البخاري  رحمه  الله في أول باب ) اللعان ( خمسة أحاديث أيضا كل واحد منها فيه الدلالة  على أن الإشارة كالنطق ولم نذكرها هنا لأن فيما ذكرنا كفاية . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في ) الفتح ( في آخر كلامه على أحاديث الباب المذكورة : قال  ابن بطال    : ذهب الجمهور إلى أن الإشارة المفهمة تنزل منزلة النطق ، وخالفه الحنفية في بعض ذلك ، ولعل  البخاري  رد  عليهم بهذه الأحاديث التي جعل فيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الإشارة  قائمة مقام النطق ، وإذا جازت الإشارة في أحكام مختلفة في الديانة فهي لمن  لا يمكنه النطق أجوز . 

 وقال ابن المنير    : أراد  البخاري  أن الإشارة بالطلاق وغيره من الأخرس وغيره التي يفهم منها الأصل والعدد نافذة كاللفظ . اهـ . 

 ويظهر لي أن  البخاري  أورد هذه الترجمة وأحاديثها توطئة لما يذكره من البحث في الباب الذي يليه ، مع من فرق بين لعان الأخرس ، وطلاقه ، والله أعلم . 

 فهذه الأحاديث وأمثالها هي حجة من قال : إن الإشارة المفهمة تقوم مقام  اللفظ ، واحتج من قال بأن الإشارة ليست كاللفظ بأن القرآن العظيم دل على  ذلك ، وذلك في قوله تعالى في الآية التي نحن بصددها : فقولي إني نذرت للرحمن صوما فلن أكلم اليوم إنسيا   [ 19 \ 26 ] ، فإن في هذه الآية التصريح بنذرها الإمساك عن كلام كل إنسي ، مع أنه تعالى قال : فأشارت إليه    [ 19 \ 29 ] ، أي : أشارت لهم إليه أن كلموه يخبركم بحقيقة الأمر ، فهذه  إشارة مفهمة ، وقد فهمها قومها فأجابوها جوابا مطابقا لفهمهم ما أشارت به :  قالوا كيف نكلم من كان في المهد صبيا   [ 19 \ 29 ] ، وهذه الإشارة المفهمة لو كانت كالنطق لأفسدت نذر مريم  ألا  تكلم إنسيا ، فالآية صريحة في أن الكلام باللفظ يخل بنذرها ، وأن الإشارة  ليست كذلك ، فقد جاء الفرق صريحا في القرآن بين اللفظ والإشارة ، وكذلك  قوله تعالى : قال آيتك ألا تكلم الناس ثلاثة أيام إلا رمزا   [ 3 \ 41 ] ، فإن الله جعل له آية على ما بشر به وهي منعه من الكلام ، مع أنه لم يمنع من الإشارة بدليل قوله :   [ ص: 408 ] إلا رمزا ، وقوله : فأوحى إليهم أن سبحوا الآية  [ 19 \ 11 ] ، فدل ذلك على أن الإشارة ليست كالكلام ، والآية الأولى أصرح  في الدلالة على أن الإشارة ليست كاللفظ ; لأن الآية الثانية محتملة لكون  الإشارة كالكلام ; لأن استثناءه تعالى قوله : إلا رمزا ، من قوله : ألا تكلم الناس ، يفهم منه أن الرمز الذي هو الإشارة نوع من جنس الكلام استثني منه ; لأن الأصل في الاستثناء الاتصال ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 فإذا علمت أدلة الفريقين في الإشارة ، هل هي كاللفظ أو لا ؟ فاعلم أن العلماء مختلفون في الإشارة المفهمة ، هل تنزل منزلة اللفظ أو لا ، وسنذكر هنا إن شاء الله تعالى جملا من أقوال أهل العلم في ذلك ، وما يظهر رجحانه بالدليل . 

 قال ابن حجر  رحمه الله  تعالى في ) فتح الباري ( في آخر باب الإشارة في الطلاق والأمور ، ما نصه :  وقد اختلف العلماء في الإشارة المفهمة ، فأما في حقوق الله فقالوا : تكفي  ولو من القادر على النطق ، وأما في حقوق الآدميين كالعقود والإقرار والوصية  ونحو ذلك ، فاختلف العلماء في من اعتقل لسانه ، ثالثها عن أبي حنيفة  إن كان ميئوسا من نطقه ، وعن بعض الحنابلة إن اتصل بالموت ، ورجحه  الطحاوي  ، وعن  الأوزاعي  إن سبقه كلام ، ونقل عن مكحول  ،  إن قال : فلان حر ، ثم أصمت فقيل له : وفلان ؟ فأومأ صح ، وأما القادر على  النطق فلا تقوم إشارته مقام نطقه عند الأكثرين واختلف هل يقوم منه مقام  النية ، كما لو طلق امرأته فقيل له : كم طلقة ؟ فأشار بأصبعه . انتهى منه .  

 وقال  البخاري  في أول باب اللعان ، ما نصه : فإذا قذف الأخرس امرأته بكتابة أو إشارة أو إيماء معروف فهو كالمتكلم ; لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أجاز الإشارة في الفرائض ، وهو قول بعض أهل الحجاز   وأهل العلم ، وقال تعالى : فأشارت إليه قالوا كيف نكلم من كان في المهد صبيا ، وقال الضحاك : إلا رمزا إشارة  ، وقال بعض الناس : لا حد ولا لعان ، ثم زعم أنه إن طلق بكتاب أو إشارة أو  إيماء جائز وليس بين الطلاق والقذف فرق ، فإن قال : القذف لا يكون إلا  بكلام قيل له : كذلك الطلاق لا يجوز إلا بكلام وإلا بطل الطلاق والقذف  وكذلك العتق ، وكذلك الأصم يلاعن ، وقال  الشعبي  وقتادة    : إذا قال أنت طالق فأشار بأصابعه تبين منه بإشارته ، وقال إبراهيم    : الأخرس إذا كتب الطلاق بيده لزمه ، وقال حماد    : الأخرس والأصم إن قال برأسه جاز   . انتهى محل الغرض من كلام  البخاري  رحمه الله . 

 [ ص: 409 ] ومذاهب الأئمة الأربعة متقاربة في هذه المسألة ، وبينهم اختلاف في بعض فروعها . 

 فمذهب مالك  رحمه الله : أن الإشارة المفهمة تقوم مقام النطق ، قال خليل بن إسحاق  في مختصره الذي قال في ترجمته مبينا لما به الفتوى ، يعني في مذهب مالك     : الكلام على الصيغة التي يحصل بها الطلاق : ولزم بالإشارة المفهمة .  يعني أن الطلاق يلزم بالإشارة المفهمة مطلقا من الأخرس والناطق وقال شارحه  المواق رحمه الله من المدونة : ما علم من الأخرس بإشارة أو بكتاب من طلاق  أو خلع أو عتق أو نكاح ، أو بيع أو شراء أو قذف - لزمه حكم المتكلم ، وروى الباجي    : إشارة السليم بالطلاق برأسه أو بيده كلفظه ، لقوله تعالى : ألا تكلم الناس ثلاثة أيام إلا رمزا   [ 3 \ 41 ] انتهى منه ، ورواية الباجي  هذه عليها أهل المذهب ، ومذهب أبي حنيفة  رحمه  الله : أن إشارة الأخرس تقوم مقام كلام الناطق في تصرفاته ، كإعتاقه  وطلاقه ، وبيعه وشرائه ، ونحو ذلك ، أما السليم فلا تقبل عنده إشارته  لقدرته على النطق ، وإشارة الأخرس بقذف زوجته لا  يلزم عنده فيها حد ولا لعان ; لأن الحدود تدرأ بالشبهات ، وعدم التصريح  شبهة عنده ; لأن الإشارة قد تفهم ما لا يقصد المشير ، ولأن أيمان اللعان  لها صيغ لا بد منها ولا تحصل بالإشارة وكذلك عنده إذا كانت الزوجة المقذوفة خرساء فلا  حد ولا لعان عنده ، لاحتمال أنها لو نطقت لصدقته ، ولأنها لا يمكنها  الإتيان بألفاظ الأيمان المنصوصة في آية اللعان ، وكذلك عنده القذف لا يصح  من الأخرس ; لأن الحدود تدرأ بالشبهات . 

 وقال بعض العلماء من الحنفية : إن القياس منع اعتبار إشارة الأخرس ; لأنها  لا تفهم كالنطق في الجميع ، وأنهم أجازوا العمل بإشارة الأخرس في غير  اللعان والقذف على سبيل الاستحسان ، والقياس المنع مطلقا ، ومذهب  الشافعي  في هذه المسألة اعتبار إشارة الأخرس في اللعان وغيره ، وعدم اعتبار إشارة السليم . 

 وأما مذهب  الإمام أحمد  فظاهر كلام أحمد  رحمه الله تعالى أنه لا لعان إن كان أحد الزوجين أخرس ، كما قدمنا توجيهه في مذهب أبي حنيفة  ، وقال القاضي أبو الخطاب    : إن فهمت إشارة الأخرس فهو كالناطق في قذفه ولعانه ، وأما طلاق الأخرس ونكاحه وشبه ذلك فالإشارة كالنطق في مذهب  الإمام أحمد  ، وأما السليم فلا تقبل عنده إشارته بالطلاق ونحوه . 

 هذا حاصل كلام الأئمة وغيرهم من فقهاء الأمصار في هذه المسألة ، وقد رأيت ما جاء فيها من أدلة الكتاب والسنة . 

 [ ص: 410 ] قال  مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : الذي يظهر لي رجحانه في المسألة : أن  الإشارة إن دلت على المعنى دلالة واضحة لا شك في المقصود معها أنها تقوم  مقام النطق مطلقا ، ما لم تكن في خصوص اللفظ أهمية مقصودة من قبل الشارع ،  فإن كانت فيه فلا تقوم الإشارة مقامه كأيمان اللعان ، فإن الله نص عليها  بصورة معينة ، فالظاهر أن الإشارة لا تقوم مقامها وكجميع الألفاظ المتعبد  بها فلا تكفي فيها الإشارة ، والله جل وعلا أعلم . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : إني نذرت للرحمن صوما ، أي : إمساكا عن الكلام في قول الجمهور ، والصوم في اللغة : الإمساك ، ومنه قول نابغة ذبيان    : 


**خيل صيام وخيل غير صائمة     تحت العجاج وأخرى تعلك اللجما 
**فقوله : " خيل صيام " أي : ممسكة عن الجري ، وقيل عن العلف " وخيل غير صائمة " أي : غير ممسكة عما ذكر . 

 وقول امرئ القيس    : 


**كأن الثريا علقت في مصامها     بأمراس كتان إلى صم جندل 
**فقوله  : " في مصامها " أي : مكان صومها ، يعني إمساكها عن الحركة ، وهذا القول  هو الصحيح في معنى الآية ، أن المراد بالصوم الإمساك عن الكلام ، بدليل  قوله بعده : فلن أكلم اليوم إنسيا ، وهو قول أكثر أهل العلم ، وقال ابن حجر    ) في الفتح في باب اللعان ( وقد ثبت من حديث  أبي بن كعب   وأنس بن مالك    : أن معنى قوله تعالى : إني نذرت للرحمن صوما أي : صمتا ، أخرجه  الطبراني  وغيره . اهـ . وقال بعض العلماء : المراد بالصوم في الآية : هو الصوم الشرعي المعروف المذكور في قوله تعالى : كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم    [ 2 \ 183 ] ، وعليه فالمراد أنهم كانوا إذا صاموا في شريعتهم حرم عليهم  الكلام كما يحرم عليهم الطعام ، والصواب في معنى الآية الأول ، وعليه فهذا  النذر الذي نذرته ألا تكلم اليوم إنسيا كان جائزا في شريعتهم ، أما في  الشريعة التي جاءنا بها نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا يجوز ذلك النذر ولا  يجب الوفاء به ، قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : حدثنا  موسى بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا وهيب  ، حدثنا أيوب  عن عكرمة  عن  ابن عباس  قال : بينا النبي يخطب إذا هو برجل قائم فسأل عنه فقالوا : أبو إسرائيل  نذر أن يقوم ولا يقعد ولا يستظل ولا يتكلم ويصوم ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، " مره فليتكلم ، وليستظل وليقعد وليتم صومه " قال عبد الوهاب    : حدثنا أيوب  عن عكرمة  عن   [ ص: 411 ] النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . اهـ . 

 وقال ابن حجر    " في الفتح " في الكلام على هذا الحديث وفي حديثه أن السكوت عن المباح ليس من طاعة الله ، وقد أخرج أبو داود  من حديث علي    " ولا صمت يوم إلى الليل " وتقدم في السيرة النبوية قول  أبي بكر الصديق  إن  هذا - يعني الصمت - من فعل الجاهلية ، وفيه أن كل شيء يتأذى به الإنسان  ولو مآلا مما لم يرد بمشروعيته كتاب أو سنة ، كالمشي حافيا ، والجلوس في  الشمس ليس هو من طاعة الله ، فلا ينعقد به النذر ، فإنه صلى الله عليه وسلم  أمر أبا إسرائيل  بإتمام الصوم دون غيره ، وهو محمول على أنه علم أنه لا يشق عليه ، وأمره أن يقعد ويتكلم ويستظل ، قال القرطبي    : في قصة أبي إسرائيل    : هذه أوضح الحجج للجمهور في عدم وجوب الكفارة على من نذر معصية ، أو ما لا طاعة فيه ، قال مالك  لما ذكره : ولم أسمع أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أمره بالكفارة ، انتهى كلام صاحب ) فتح الباري ( وقد قال  الزمخشري  في تفسير هذه الآية التي نحن بصددها : وقد نهى صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صوم الصمت ، فقال ابن حجر  في ) الكافي الشاف في تخريج أحاديث الكشاف ( : لم أره هكذا ، وأخرج عبد الرزاق من حديث جابر بلفظ   " لا صمت يوم إلى الليل " وفيه حزام بن عثمان  وهو ضعيف ، ولأبي داود  من حديث علي مثله ، وقد تقدم في تفسير سورة " النساء " . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : فإما ترين ،  معناه فإن تري من البشر أحدا ، فلفظة " إما " مركبة من " إن " الشرطية و "  ما " المزيدة لتوكيد الشرط ، والأصل ترأيين على وزن تفعلين ، تحركت الياء  التي هي لام الكلمة وانفتح ما قبلها وجب قلبها ألفا فصارت ترآين ، فحذفت  الهمزة ونقلت حركتها إلى الراء ; لأن اللغة الفصحى التي هي الأغلب في كلام  العرب حذف همزة رأى في المضارع والأمر ، ونقل حركتها إلى الراء فصارت تراين  ، فالتقى الساكنان فحذف الأول وهو الألف ، فصار ترين فدخلت عليه نون  التوكيد الثقيلة فحذفت نون الرفع من أجلها هي ، والجازم الذي هو " إن "  الشرطية ; لأن كل واحد منهما بانفراده يوجب حذف نون الرفع ، فصار ترين ،  فالتقى ساكنان هما الياء الساكنة والنون الأولى الساكنة من نون التوكيد  المثقلة ; لأن كل حرف مشدد فهو حرفان ، فحركت الياء بحركة تناسبها وهي  الكسرة فصارت ترين ، كما أشار إلى هذا ابن مالك  في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**واحذفه من رافع هاتين وفي     واو ويا شكل مجانس قفي 
نحو اخشين يا هند بالكسر ويا     قوم اخشون واضمم وقس مسويا 
** [ ص: 412 ] وما ذكرنا من أن همزة " رأى " تحذف في المضارع والأمر هو القياس المطرد في كلام العرب وبقاؤها على الأصل مسموع ، ومنه قول سراقة بن مرداس البارقي الأصغر    : 


**أري عيني ما لم ترأياه     كلانا عالم بالترهات 
**وقول الأعلم بن جرادة السعدي  ، أو شاعر من تيم الرباب    : 


**ألم ترأ ما لاقيت والدهر أعصر ،     ومن يتمل الدهر يرأ ويسمع 
**وقول الآخر : 
**أحن إذا رأيت جبال نجد      ولا أرأى إلى نجد  سبيلا 
**ونون التوكيد في العمل المضارع بعد " إما " لازمة عند بعض علماء العربية ، وممن قال بلزومها بعد " إما " كقوله هنا : فإما ترين من البشر أحدا ، :  المبرد   والزجاج  ، ومذهب  سيبويه  والفارسي  وجماعة أن نون التوكيد في الفعل المضارع بعد " إما " غير لازمة ، ويدل له كثرة وروده في شعر العرب ، كقول الأعشى ميمون بن قيس    : 


**فإما تريني ولي لمة     فإن الحوادث أردى بها 
**وقول لبيد بن ربيعة    : 


**فإما تريني اليوم أصبحت سالما     فلست بأحيا من كلاب  وجعفر  
**وقول الشنفرى    : 


**فإما تريني كابنة الرمل ضاحيا     على رقة أحفي ولا أتنعل 
**وقول الأفوه الأودي    : 


**إما تري رأسي أزرى به     مأسر زمان ذي انتكاس مئوس 
**وقول الآخر : 


**زعمت تماضر  أنني إما أمت     يسدد بنيوها الأصاغر خلتي 
**وقول الآخر : 


**يا صاح إما تجدني غير ذي جدة     فما التخلي عن الخلان من شيمي 
**وأمثال هذا كثيرة في شعر العرب . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (258)
**سُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ*
*صـ 413 إلى صـ 418
*
*
 والمبرد   والزجاج  يقولان : إن حذف النون في الأبيات المذكورة ونحوها إنما هو لضرورة الشعر ، ومن خالفهم  كسيبويه  والفارسي   [ ص: 413 ] يمنعون كونه للضرورة ، ويقولون : إنه جائز مطلقا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : فأتت به قومها تحمله قالوا يا مريم لقد جئت شيئا فريا يا أخت هارون ما كان أبوك امرأ سوء وما كانت أمك بغيا ، لما اطمأنت مريم  بسبب ما رأت من الآيات الخارقة للعادة التي تقدم ذكرها آنفا أتت به ) أي بعيسى    ( قومها تحمله غير محتشمة ولا مكترثة بما يقولون ، فقالوا لها : يامريم لقد جئت شيئا فريا   [ 19 \ 27 ] ، قال مجاهد  وقتادة  وغير واحد : " فريا " ، أي : عظيما ، وقال  سعيد بن مسعدة    : " فريا " أي : مختلقا مفتعلا ، وقال أبو عبيدة  والأخفش    : " فريا " أي : عجيبا نادرا   . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : الذي يفهم من الآيات القرآنية أن مرادهم بقولهم لقد جئت شيئا فريا ،  أي : منكرا عظيما ; لأن " الفري " فعيل من الفرية ، يعنون به الزنى ; لأن  ولد الزنى كالشيء المفترى المختلق ; لأن الزانية تدعي إلحاقه بمن ليس أباه ،  ويدل على أن مرادهم بقولهم " فريا " الزنى قوله تعالى : وبكفرهم وقولهم على مريم بهتانا عظيما   [ 4 \ 156 ] ، لأن ذلك البهتان العظيم الذي هو ادعاؤهم أنها زنت ، وجاءت بعيسى  من ذلك الزنى ) حاشاها وحاشاه من ذلك ( هو المراد بقولهم لها : لقد جئت شيئا فريا ، ويدل لذلك قوله تعالى بعده : ياأخت هارون ما كان أبوك امرأ سوء وما كانت أمك بغيا ،  والبغي الزانية كما تقدم ، يعنون كان أبواك عفيفين لا يفعلان الفاحشة ،  فما لك أنت ترتكبينها ! ومما يدل على أن ولد الزنى كالشيء المفترى قوله  تعالى : ولا يأتين ببهتان يفترينه بين أيديهن وأرجلهن   [ 60 \ 12 ] ، قال بعض العلماء : معنى قوله تعالى : ولا يأتين ببهتان يفترينه بين أيديهن وأرجلهن ،  أي : ولا يأتين بولد زنى يقصدن إلحاقه برجل ليس أباه ، هذا هو الظاهر الذي  دل عليه القرآن في معنى الآية ، وكل عمل أجاده عامله فقد فراه لغة ، ومنه  قول الراجز وهو زرارة بن صعب بن دهر : 


**وقد أطعمتني دقلا حوليا مسوسا مدودا حجريا     قد كنت تفرين به الفريا 
**يعني : تعملين به العمل العظيم ، والظاهر أنه يقصد أنها تؤكله أكلا لما عظيما . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ياأخت هارون ، ليس المراد به هارون بن   [ ص: 414 ] عمران  أخا موسى  ، كما يظنه بعض الجهلة ، وإنما هو رجل آخر صالح من بني إسرائيل  يسمى هارون  ، والدليل على أنه ليس هارون أخا موسى  ما رواه مسلم  رحمه الله تعالى في صحيحه : حدثنا  أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ،  ومحمد بن عبد الله بن نمير  ،  وأبو سعيد الأشج  ،  ومحمد بن المثنى العنزي    - واللفظ لابن نمير    - قالوا : حدثنا ابن إدريس  عن أبيه ، عن  سماك بن حرب  ، عن علقمة بن وائل  ، عن  المغيرة بن شعبة  قال : لما قدمت نجران  سألوني فقالوا : إنكم تقرءون : ياأخت هارون ، وموسى  قبل عيسى  بكذا وكذا ، فلما قدمت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سألته عن ذلك فقال : " إنهم كانوا يسمون بأنبيائهم والصالحين قبلهم " اهـ ، هذا لفظ مسلم  في الصحيح ، وهو دليل على أنه رجل آخر غير هارون أخي موسى  ، ومعلوم أن هارون أخا موسى  قبل مريم  بزمن طويل ، وقال ابن حجر  في ) الكافي الشاف في تخريج أحاديث الكشاف ( في قول  الزمخشري    : إنما عنوا هارون  النبي ، ما نصه : لم أجده هكذا إلا عند الثعلبي  بغير سند ، ورواه  الطبري  عن  السدي  قوله ، وليس بصحيح ، فإن عند مسلم   والنسائي   والترمذي  عن  المغيرة بن شعبة  قال : بعثني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى نجران  فقالوا لي : أرأيتم شيئا تقرءونه " ياأخت هارون   " وبين موسى  وعيسى  ما  شاء الله من السنين ، فلم أدر ما أجيبهم . فقال لي النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم : " هلا أخبرتهم أنهم كانوا يسمون بأسماء أنبيائهم والصالحين من قبلهم  " وروى  الطبري  من طريق  ابن سيرين    : نبئت أن كعبا  قال : إن قوله تعالى ياأخت هارون ، ليس بهارون أخي موسى  ، فقالت له عائشة     : كذبت . فقال لها : يا أم المؤمنين ، إن كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال فهو أعلم ، وإلا فإني أجد بينهما ستمائة سنة . انتهى كلام ابن حجر    . 

 وقال صاحب الدر المنثور في قوله تعالى : ياأخت هارون   : أخرج  ابن أبي شيبة  ، وأحمد   وعبد بن حميد  ، ومسلم   والترمذي   والنسائي  ، وابن المنذر   وابن أبي حاتم  ،  وابن حبان   والطبراني  ، وابن مردويه  والبيهقي  في الدلائل عن  المغيرة بن شعبة  قال : بعثني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى نجران    . . . ، إلى آخر الحديث كما تقدم آنفا ، وبهذا الحديث الصحيح الذي رأيت إخراج هؤلاء الجماعة له ، وقد قدمناه بلفظه عند مسلم  في صحيحه تعلم أن قول من قال : إن المراد هارون أخو موسى  ، باطل سواء قيل إنها أخته ، أو أن المراد بأنها أخته أنها من ذريته ، كما يقال للرجل : يا أخا تميم  ، والمراد يا أخا بني تميم    ; لأنه من ذرية تميم  ، ومن هذا القبيل قوله : واذكر أخا عاد   [ 46 \ 21 ] ; لأن هودا  إنما قيل له أخو عاد   لأنه من ذريته ، فهو أخو بني عاد  ، وهم المراد بعاد  في الآية ; لأن   [ ص: 415 ] المراد بها القبيلة لا الجد ، وإذا حققت أن المراد بهارون  في الآية غير هارون أخي موسى  ، فاعلم أن بعض العلماء ، قال : إن لها أخا اسمه هارون  ، وبعضهم يقول : إن هارون  المذكور  رجل من قومها مشهور بالصلاح ، وعلى هذا فالمراد بكونها أخته أنها تشبهه في  العبادة والتقوى ، وإطلاق اسم الأخ على النظير المشابه معروف في القرآن  وفي كلام العرب ، فمنه في القرآن قوله تعالى : وما نريهم من آية إلا هي أكبر من أختها الآية [ 43 \ 48 ] ، وقوله تعالى : إن المبذرين كانوا إخوان الشياطين الآية [ 7 \ 27 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وإخوانهم يمدونهم في الغي ثم لا يقصرون   [ 7 \ 202 ] ، ومنه في كلام العرب قوله : 


**وكل أخ يفارقه أخوه     لعمر أبيك إلا الفرقدان 
**فجعل الفرقدين أخوين . 

 وكثيرا ما تطلق العرب اسم الأخ على الصديق والصاحب ، ومن إطلاقه على الصاحب قول القلاخ بن حزن    : 


**أخا الحرب لباسا إليها جلالها     وليس بولاج الخوالف أعقلا 
**فقوله : " أخا الحرب " يعني صاحبها . 

 ومنه قول الراعي  ، وقيل لأبي ذؤيب    : 


**عشية سعدى لو تراءت لراهب     بدومة تجر دونه وحجيج 
قلى دينه واهتاج للشوق إنها     على النأي إخوان العزاء هيوج 
**فقوله " إخوان العزاء " يعني أصحاب الصبر . 
قوله تعالى : فأشارت إليه   . 

 معنى إشارتها إليه : أنهم يكلمونه فيخبرهم بحقيقة الأمر ، والدليل على أن هذا هو مرادها بإشارتها إليه قوله تعالى بعده : قالوا كيف نكلم من كان في المهد صبيا   [ 19 \ 29 ] ، فالفعل الماضي الذي هو " كان " بمعنى الفعل المضارع المقترن بالحال كما يدل عليه السياق ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : 

قال إني عبد الله آتاني الكتاب وجعلني نبيا وجعلني مباركا أين ما كنت وأوصاني بالصلاة والزكاة ما دمت حيا وبرا بوالدتي ولم يجعلني جبارا شقيا والسلام علي يوم ولدت ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حيا   . 

 [ ص: 416 ] ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن أول كلمة نطق لهم بها عيسى  وهو صبي في مهده أنه عبد الله ، وفي ذلك أعظم زجر للنصارى عن دعواهم أنه الله أو ابنه أو إله معه وهذه الكلمة التي نطق بها عيسى  في أول خطابه لهم ذكرها الله جل وعلا عنه في مواضع أخر ، كقوله تعالى : وقال المسيح يابني إسرائيل اعبدوا الله ربي وربكم   [ 5 \ 72 ] ، وقوله في " آل عمران " : إن الله ربي وربكم فاعبدوه هذا صراط مستقيم   [ 3 \ 51 ] ، وقوله في " الزخرف " فاتقوا الله وأطيعون إن الله هو ربي وربكم فاعبدوه هذا صراط مستقيم   [ 43 \ 62 - 64 ] ، وقوله هنا في سورة " مريم " : وإن الله ربي وربكم فاعبدوه هذا صراط مستقيم   [ 19 \ 39 ] ، وقوله : ما قلت لهم إلا ما أمرتني به أن اعبدوا الله ربي وربكم ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : آتاني الكتاب وجعلني نبيا ،  التحقيق فيه إن شاء الله : أنه عبر بالماضي عما سيقع في المستقبل تنزيلا  لتحقق الوقوع منزلة الوقوع ، ونظائره في القرآن كثيرة ، كقوله تعالى : أتى أمر الله فلا تستعجلوه   [ 16 \ 1 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ونفخ في الصور فصعق من في السماوات ومن في الأرض إلا من شاء الله ثم نفخ فيه أخرى فإذا هم قيام ينظرون وأشرقت الأرض بنور ربها ووضع الكتاب وجيء بالنبيين والشهداء وقضي بينهم بالحق وهم لا يظلمون ووفيت كل نفس ما عملت إلى قوله : وسيق الذين كفروا   [ 39 \ 68 - 71 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم   [ 39 \ 73 ] . 

 فهذه الأفعال الماضية المذكورة في الآيات بمعنى المستقبل ، تنزيلا لتحقق  وقوعه منزلة الوقوع بالفعل ، ونظائرها كثيرة في القرآن ، وهذا الذي ذكرنا  من أن الأفعال الماضية في قوله تعالى : آتاني الكتاب   . . . إلخ ، بمعنى المستقبل هو الصواب إن شاء الله ، خلافا لمن زعم أنه نبئ وأوتي الكتاب في حال صباه لظاهر اللفظ ، وقوله : وجعلني مباركا ، أي : كثير البركات ; لأنه يعلم الخير ويدعو إلى الله ، ويبرئ الأكمه والأبرص ويحيي الموتى بإذن الله ، وقال  الزمخشري  في تفسير هذه الآية : مباركا أين ما كنت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : نفاعا حيث كنت ، وقال ابن حجر  في ) الكافي الشافي ( : أخرجه أبو نعيم    ) في الحلية ( في ترجمة  يونس بن عبيد  عن الحسن  عن  أبي هريرة  بهذا وأتم ، وقال : تفرد به هشيم  عن يونس  ، وعنه شعيب بن محمد الكوفي  ، ورواه ابن مردويه  من هذا الوجه . اهـ . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة وبرا بوالدتي قال الحوفي  وأبو البقاء    : هو   [ ص: 417 ] معطوف على قوله : وجعلني مباركا ، وقال أبو حيان     ) في البحر ( : وفيه بعد للفصل بين المعطوف والمعطوف عليه بالجملة التي  هي " أوصاني " ومتعلقها ، والأولى أنه منصوب بفعل مضمر ، أي : وجعلني برا  بوالدتي ، ولما قال بوالدتي ولم يقل بوالدي علم أنه أمر من قبل الله ، كما  ذكره القرطبي  عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ، وقد قدمنا معنى " الجبار والشقي " وقال القرطبي  رحمه الله في تفسير هذه الآية : " شقيا " أي : خائبا من الخير ، وقال  ابن عباس    : عاقا ، وقيل عاصيا لربه ، وقيل : لم يجعلني تاركا لأمره فأشقى كما شقي إبليس . انتهى كلام القرطبي    .
تنبيه 

 احتج مالك  رحمه الله بهذه الآية على القدرية ، قال أبو عبد الله القرطبي  في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : قال  مالك بن أنس  رحمه الله تعالى في هذه الآية : ما أشدها على أهل القدر    ! أخبر عيسى  عليه السلام بما قضي من أمره وبما هو كائن إلى أن يموت . اهـ . 
قوله تعالى : ذلك عيسى ابن مريم قول الحق الذي فيه يمترون ، اعلم أن هذا الحرف فيه قراءتان سبعيتان : قرأه نافع  وابن كثير  وأبو عمرو  وحمزة   والكسائي    " قول الحق " [ 19 \ 34 ] بضم اللام ، وقرأه ابن عامر  وعاصم  قول الحق بالنصب . 

 والإشارة في قوله " ذلك " راجعة إلى المولود المذكور في الآيات المذكورة قبل هذا ، وقوله " ذلك " مبتدأ ، " وعيسى    " خبره ، و " ابن مريم    " نعت لـ " عيسى    " وقيل : بدل منه ، وقيل : خبر بعد خبر . 

 وقوله : قول الحق على قراءة النصب مصدر مؤكد لمضمون الجملة ، وإلى نحوه أشار ابن مالك  بقوله في الخلاصة : 


**والثاني كابني أنت حقا صرفا* *وقيل  : منصوب على المدح . وأما على قراءة الجمهور بالرفع فـ " قول الحق " خبر  مبتدأ محذوف - أي : هو - أي : نسبته إلى أمه فقط قول الحق ، قاله أبو حيان  ، وقال  الزمخشري    : وارتفاعه على أنه خبر بعد خبر ، أو بدل ، أو خبر مبتدأ محذوف . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : اعلم أن لفظة " الحق " في قوله هنا " قول الحق " فيها للعلماء وجهان : 

 [ ص: 418 ] الأول : أن المراد بالحق ضد الباطل بمعنى الصدق والثبوت ، كقوله : وكذب به قومك وهو الحق ،  وعلى هذا القول فإعراب قوله " قول الحق " على قراءة النصب أنه مصدر مؤكد  لمضمون الجملة كما تقدم ، وعلى قراءة الرفع فهو خبر مبتدأ محذوف كما تقدم ،  ويدل لهذا الوجه قوله تعالى في " آل عمران " في القصة بعينها : الحق من ربك فلا تكن من الممترين   [ 3 \ 60 ] . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن المراد بالحق في الآية الله جل وعلا ; لأن من أسمائه " الحق " كقوله : ويعلمون أن الله هو الحق المبين   [ 24 \ 25 ] ، وقوله : ذلك بأن الله هو الحق الآية [ 22 \ 62 ] ، وعلى هذا القول فإعراب قوله تعالى قول الحق   [ 19 \ 34 ] على قراءة النصب أنه منصوب على المدح ، وعلى قراءة الرفع فهو بدل من " عيسى    " أو خبر ، وعلى هذا الوجه فـ " قول الحق " ، هو " عيسى    " كما سماه الله كلمة في قوله : وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم   [ 4 \ 171 ] ، وقوله : إن الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح الآية [ 3 \ 45 ] ، وإنما سمي " عيسى    " كلمة لأن الله أوجده بكلمته التي هي " كن " فكان ، كما قال : إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن   [ 3 \ 59 ] ، والقول والكلمة على هذا الوجه من التفسير بمعنى واحد . 

 وقوله : الذي فيه يمترون أي  : يشكون ، فالامتراء افتعال من المرية وهي الشك ، وهذا الشك الذي وقع  للكفار نهى الله عنه المسلمين على لسان نبيهم في قوله تعالى : إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون الحق من ربك فلا تكن من الممترين   [ 3 \ 59 - 60 ] ، وهذا القول الحق الذي أوضح الله به حقيقة الأمر في شأن عيسى  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام بعد نزوله على نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم أمره ربه أن يدعو من حاجه في شأن عيسى  إلى المباهلة ، ثم أخبره أن ما قص عليه من خبر عيسى  هو القصص الحق ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : فمن  حاجك فيه من بعد ما جاءك من العلم فقل تعالوا ندع أبناءنا وأبناءكم  ونساءنا ونساءكم وأنفسنا وأنفسكم ثم نبتهل فنجعل لعنة الله على الكاذبين إن هذا لهو القصص الحق الآية [ 3 \ 61 - 62 ] ، ولما نزلت ودعا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وفد نجران  إلى المباهلة خافوا الهلاك وأدوا [ الجزية ] كما هو مشهور . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (259)
**سُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ*
*صـ 419 إلى صـ 424
*
*
**
قوله تعالى : ما كان لله أن يتخذ من ولد سبحانه إذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون   . 

 [ ص: 419 ] اعلم أولا أن لفظ " ما كان " يدل على النفي ، فتارة يدل ذلك النفي من جهة المعنى على الزجر والردع ، كقوله تعالى : ما كان لأهل المدينة ومن حولهم من الأعراب أن يتخلفوا عن رسول الله الآية [ 9 \ 120 ] ، وتارة يدل على التعجيز ، كقوله تعالى : آلله خير أم ما يشركون أمن خلق السماوات والأرض وأنزل لكم من السماء ماء فأنبتنا به حدائق ذات بهجة ما كان لكم أن تنبتوا شجرها الآية [ 27 \ 59 - 60 ] . 

 وتارة يدل على التنزيه ، كقوله هنا : ما كان لله أن يتخذ من ولد ،  وقد أعقبه بقوله : سبحانه أي : تنزيها له عن اتخاذ الولد وكل ما لا يليق  بكماله وجلاله ، فقوله : ما كان لله بمعنى : ما يصح ولا يتأتى ولا يتصور في  حقه جل وعلا أن يتخذ ولدا ، سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك علوا كبيرا ، والآية  كقوله تعالى : وما ينبغي للرحمن أن يتخذ ولدا   [ 19 \ 92 ] وفي هذه الآية الرد البالغ على النصارى  الذين زعموا المحال في قولهم " عيسى  ابن الله " وما نزه عنه جل وعلا نفسه هنا من الولد المزعوم كذبا - كعيسى    - نزه عنه نفسه في مواضع أخر ، كقوله تعالى : إنما المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم إلى قوله : إنما الله إله واحد سبحانه أن يكون له ولد الآية [ 4 \ 171 ] ، والآيات الدالة على مثل ذلك كثيرة ، كقوله تعالى : وقالوا اتخذ الرحمن ولدا لقد جئتم شيئا إدا تكاد السماوات يتفطرن منه وتنشق الأرض وتخر الجبال هدا أن دعوا للرحمن ولدا وما ينبغي للرحمن أن يتخذ ولدا   [ 19 \ 88 - 91 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات كما تقدم مستوفى في سورة " الكهف " . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : إذا قضى أمرا   [ 19 \ 35 ] أي : أراد قضاءه بدليل قوله : إنما قولنا لشيء إذا أردناه أن نقول له كن فيكون   [ 16 \ 40 ] ، وقوله تعالى : إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون   [ 36 \ 82 ] ، وحذف فعل الإرادة لدلالة المقام عليه كثير في القرآن وفي كلام العرب ، ومن أمثلته في القرآن قوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا إذا قمتم إلى الصلاة الآية [ 5 \ 6 ] أي : إذا أردتم القيام إليها ، وقوله تعالى : فإذا قرأت القرآن فاستعذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم   [ 16 \ 98 ] ، أي : إذا أردت قراءة القرآن ، كما تقدم مستوفى . 

 وقوله تعالى في الآية التي نحن بصددها : ما كان لله أن يتخذ من ولد زيدت فيه لفظة " من " قبل المفعول به لتأكيد العموم ، وقد تقرر في الأصول أن النكرة في سياق النفي   [ ص: 420 ] إذا  زيدت قبلها لفظة " من " لتوكيد العموم كانت نصا صريحا في العموم ، وتطرد  زيادتها للتوكيد المذكور قبل النكرة في سياق النفي في ثلاثة مواضع : قبل  الفاعل ، كقوله تعالى : ما أتاهم من نذير   [ 28 \ 46 ] ، وقبل المفعول ، كهذه الآية ، وكقوله : وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول إلا نوحي إليه أنه الآية [ 21 \ 25 ] ، وقبل المبتدأ كقوله : لقد أرسلنا نوحا إلى قومه فقال ياقوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره   . 
قوله تعالى : فاختلف الأحزاب من بينهم فويل للذين كفروا من مشهد يوم عظيم ، أظهر الأقوال في " الأحزاب " المذكورة في هذه الآية أنهم فرق اليهود  والنصارى  الذين اختلفوا في شأن عيسى  ، فقالت طائفة : هو ابن زنى ، وقالت طائفة : هو ابن الله ، وقالت طائفة : هو الله ، وقالت طائفة : هو إله مع الله . 

 ثم إن الله توعد الذين كفروا منهم بالويل لهم من شهود يوم القيامة ، وذلك يشمل من كفر بالتفريط في عيسى  كالذي  قال إنه ابن زنى ، ومن كفر بالإفراط فيه كالذين قالوا إنه الله أو ابنه ،  وقوله " ويل " كلمة عذاب ، فهو مصدر لا فعل له من لفظه ، وسوغ الابتداء به  وهو نكرة كونه في معنى الدعاء ، والظاهر أن المشهد في الآية مصدر ميمي ، أي  : فويل لهم من شهود ذلك اليوم - أي حضوره - لما سيلاقونه فيه من العذاب ،  خلافا لمن زعم أن المشهد في الآية اسم مكان ، أي : فويل لهم من ذلك المكان  الذي يشهدون فيه تلك الأهوال والعذاب ، والأول هو الظاهر وهو الصواب إن شاء  الله تعالى ، وهذا المعنى الذي ذكره هنا ذكره أيضا في سورة " الزخرف " في  قوله تعالى : ولما جاء عيسى بالبينات قال قد جئتكم بالحكمة ولأبين لكم بعض الذي تختلفون فيه فاتقوا الله وأطيعون إن الله هو ربي وربكم فاعبدوه هذا صراط مستقيم فاختلف الأحزاب من بينهم فويل للذين ظلموا من عذاب يوم أليم   [ 43 \ 63 - 64 ] ، وما أشار إليه في الآيتين من أن الذين كفروا بالإفراط أو التفريط في عيسى  عليه  وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام ، أنه لم يعاجلهم بالعذاب ، وأنه يؤخر عذابهم  إلى الوقت المحدد لذلك - أشار له في مواضع أخر ، كقوله تعالى : ولا تحسبن الله غافلا عما يعمل الظالمون إنما يؤخرهم ليوم تشخص فيه الأبصار   [ 14 \ 42 ] وقوله تعالى : وما نؤخره إلا لأجل معدود   [ 11 \ 104 ] ، وقوله : ولولا أجل مسمى لجاءهم العذاب وليأتينهم بغتة وهم لا يشعرون   [ 29 \ 53 ] . 

 وبالجملة فالله تعالى يمهل الظالم إلى وقت عذابه ، ولكنه لا يهمله ، وقد ثبت في الصحيحين من حديث  أبي موسى الأشعري  رضي الله   [ ص: 421 ] عنه : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " إن الله ليملي للظالم حتى إذا أخذه لم يفلته " ثم قرأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : وكذلك أخذ ربك إذا أخذ القرى وهي ظالمة إن أخذه أليم شديد   [ 11 \ 102 ] ، وقال تعالى : وكأين من قرية أمليت لها وهي ظالمة ثم أخذتها وإلي المصير   [ 22 \ 48 ] . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : فاختلف الأحزاب من بينهم   [ 19 \ 37 ] ، قال أبو حيان  في ) البحر ( : ومعنى قوله " من بينهم " أن الاختلاف لم يخرج عنهم بل كانوا هم المختلفين . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 
قوله تعالى : أسمع بهم وأبصر يوم يأتوننا لكن الظالمون اليوم في ضلال مبين ، قوله : أسمع بهم وأبصر صيغتا  تعجب ، ومعنى الآية الكريمة : أن الكفار يوم القيامة يسمعون ويبصرون  الحقائق التي أخبرتهم بها الرسل سمعا وإبصارا عجيبين ، وأنهم في دار الدنيا  في ضلال وغفلة لا يسمعون الحق ولا يبصرونه ، وهذا الذي بينه تعالى في هذه  الآية الكريمة بينه في مواضع أخر ، كقوله في سمعهم وإبصارهم يوم القيامة : ولو ترى إذ المجرمون ناكسو رءوسهم عند ربهم ربنا أبصرنا وسمعنا فارجعنا نعمل صالحا إنا موقنون   [ 32 \ 12 ] ، وقوله تعالى : لقد كنت في غفلة من هذا فكشفنا عنك غطاءك فبصرك اليوم حديد   [ 50 \ 22 ] ، وكقوله في غفلتهم في الدنيا وعدم إبصارهم وسمعهم : اقترب للناس حسابهم وهم في غفلة معرضون   [ 21 \ 1 ] ، وقوله : يعلمون ظاهرا من الحياة الدنيا وهم عن الآخرة هم غافلون   [ 30 \ 7 ] ، وقوله : صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون   [ 2 \ 18 ] ، وقوله : مثل الفريقين كالأعمى والأصم والبصير والسميع الآية  [ 11 \ 24 ] ، والمراد بالأعمى والأصم : الكفار ، والآيات بمثل هذا كثيرة ،  واعلم أن صيغة التعجب إذا كانت على وزن " أفعل به " فهي فعل عند الجمهور ،  وأكثرهم يقولون إنه فعل ماض جاء على صورة الأمر ، وبعضهم يقول : إنه فعل  أمر لإنشاء التعجب ، وهو الظاهر من الصيغة ، ويؤيده دخول نون التوكيد عليه ،  كقول الشاعر : 


**ومستبدل من بعد غضيا صريمة فأحر به لطول فقر وأحريا* *لأن الألف في قوله : " وأحريا " مبدلة من نون التوكيد الخفيفة على حد قوله في الخلاصة : 


**وأبدلنها بعد فتح ألفا     وقفا كما تقول في قفن قفا 
** [ ص: 422 ] والجمهور  أيضا على أن صيغة التعجب الأخرى التي هي : " ما أفعله " فعل ماض ، خلافا  لجماعة من الكوفيين في قولهم : إنها اسم بدليل تصغيرها في قول العرجي    : 


**يا ما أميلح غزلانا شدن لنا     من هؤلياء بين الضال والسمر 
**قالوا : والتصغير لا يكون إلا في الأسماء ، وأجاب من خالفهم بأن تصغيرها في البيت المذكور شاذ يحفظ ولا يقاس عليه . 
قوله تعالى : وأنذرهم يوم الحسرة إذ قضي الأمر وهم في غفلة وهم لا يؤمنون ،  الحسرة : أشد الندم والتلف على الشيء الذي فات ولا يمكن تداركه ، والإنذار  : الإعلام المقترن بتهديد ، أي : أنذر الناس يوم القيامة ، وقيل له : يوم  الحسرة ؛ لشدة ندم الكفار فيه على التفريط ، وقد يندم فيه المؤمنون على ما  كان منهم من التقصير ، وقد أشار تعالى إلى هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر كقوله :  وأنذرهم يوم الآزفة إذ القلوب لدى الحناجر كاظمين الآية [ 40 \ 18 ] ، وقوله : إن هو إلا نذير لكم بين يدي عذاب شديد   [ 34 \ 46 ] . 

 وأشار إلى ما يحصل فيه من الحسرة في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : أن تقول نفس ياحسرتا على ما فرطت في جنب الله الآية [ 39 \ 56 ] ، وقوله تعالى : قد خسر الذين كذبوا بلقاء الله حتى إذا جاءتهم الساعة بغتة قالوا ياحسرتنا على ما فرطنا فيها الآية [ 6 \ 31 ] ، وقوله : كذلك يريهم الله أعمالهم حسرات عليهم وما هم بخارجين من النار   [ 2 \ 167 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : وهم في غفلة ،  أي : في غفلة الدنيا معرضون عن الآخرة ، وجملة " وهم في غفلة " حالية ،  والعامل فيها " أنذرهم " أي : أنذرهم في حال غفلتهم غير مؤمنين ، خلافا لمن  قال : إن العامل في الجملة الحالية قوله قبل هذا " في ضلال مبين " ، وقد  جاء في الحديث الصحيح ما يدل على أن المراد بقوله هنا " إذ قضي الأمر " أي :  ذبح الموت . 

 قال  البخاري  رحمه الله في صحيحه : ) باب قوله عز وجل : وأنذرهم يوم الحسرة ، حدثنا  عمر بن حفص بن غياث  ، حدثنا أبي ، حدثنا  الأعمش  ، حدثنا أبو صالح  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :    " يؤتى بالموت كهيئة كبش أملح فينادي مناد : يا أهل الجنة ، فيشرئبون  وينظرون ، فيقول : هل تعرفون هذا ؟ فيقولون : نعم هذا الموت ، وكلهم قد رآه  ، ثم ينادى : يا أهل النار ، فيشرئبون وينظرون ، فيقول : هل   [ ص: 423 ] تعرفون  هذا ؟ فيقولون : نعم هذا الموت ، وكلهم قد رآه ، فيذبح ، ثم يقول : يا أهل  الجنة خلود فلا موت ويا أهل النار خلود فلا موت " ، ثم قرأ وأنذرهم يوم الحسرة إذ قضي الأمر وهم في غفلة   [ 19 \ 39 ] ، وهؤلاء في غفلة الدنيا وهم لا يؤمنون " انتهى من صحيح  البخاري    . 

 والحديث مشهور متفق عليه وقراءة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الآية بعد ذكره ذبح الموت تدل على أن المراد بقوله " إذ قضي الأمر   " أي : ذبح الموت ، وفي معناه أقوال أخر غير هذا تركناها لدلالة الحديث الصحيح على المعنى الذي ذكرنا .
قوله تعالى : إنا نحن نرث الأرض ومن عليها وإلينا يرجعون ،  معنى قوله جل وعلا في هذه الآية أنه يرث الأرض ومن عليها : أنه يميت جميع  الخلائق الساكنين بالأرض ، ويبقى هو جل وعلا لأنه الحي الذي لا يموت ، ثم  يرجعون إليه يوم القيامة ، وقد أشار إلى هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ، كقوله :  كل من عليها فان ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والإكرام [ 55 \ 26 - 27 ] ،  وقوله تعالى : وإنا لنحن نحيي ونميت ونحن الوارثون   [ 15 \ 23 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
قوله تعالى : واذكر في الكتاب إبراهيم إنه كان صديقا نبيا إذ قال لأبيه يا أبت لم تعبد ما لا يسمع ولا يبصر ولا يغني عنك شيئا يا أبت إني قد جاءني من العلم ما لم يأتك فاتبعني أهدك صراطا سويا يا أبت لا تعبد الشيطان إن الشيطان كان للرحمن عصيا يا أبت إني أخاف أن يمسك عذاب من الرحمن فتكون للشيطان وليا ، أمر الله جل وعلا نبيه " محمدا     " صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن يذكر في الكتاب الذي هو  القرآن العظيم المنزل إليه من الله " إبراهيم " عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة  والسلام ، ويتلو على الناس في القرآن نبأه مع قومه ودعوته لهم إلى عبادة  الله وحده وترك عبادة الأصنام التي لا تسمع ولا تبصر ولا تنفع ولا تضر ،  وكرر هذا المعنى المذكور في هذه الآيات في آيات أخر من كتابه جل وعلا ،  فهذا الذي أمر به نبيه هنا من ذكره في الكتاب إبراهيم    : إذ قال لأبيه ياأبت لم تعبد ما لا يسمع ولا يبصر الآية [ 19 \ 42 ] ، أوضحه في سورة " الشعراء " في قوله : واتل عليهم نبأ إبراهيم إذ قال لأبيه وقومه ما تعبدون   [ 26 \ 69 - 70 ] . 

 فقوله هنا : واذكر في الكتاب ، هو معنى قوله : واتل عليهم نبأ إبراهيم ، وزاد في " الشعراء " أن هذا الذي قاله لأبيه من النهي عن عبادة الأوثان قاله أيضا لسائر قومه ، وكرر   [ ص: 424 ] تعالى الإخبار عنه بهذا النهي لأبيه وقومه عن عبادة الأوثان في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : وإذ قال إبراهيم لأبيه آزر أتتخذ أصناما آلهة إني أراك وقومك في ضلال مبين   [ 6 \ 74 ] ، وقوله تعالى : إذ قال لأبيه وقومه ما تعبدون قالوا نعبد أصناما فنظل لها عاكفين قال هل يسمعونكم إذ تدعون أو ينفعونكم أو يضرون قالوا بل وجدنا آباءنا كذلك يفعلون قال أفرأيتم ما كنتم تعبدون أنتم وآباؤكم الأقدمون فإنهم عدو لي إلا رب العالمين   [ 26 \ 70 - 77 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ولقد آتينا إبراهيم رشده من قبل وكنا به عالمين إذ قال لأبيه وقومه ما هذه التماثيل التي أنتم لها عاكفون قالوا وجدنا آباءنا لها عابدين قال لقد كنتم أنتم وآباؤكم في ضلال مبين قالوا أجئتنا بالحق أم أنت من اللاعبين قال بل ربكم رب السماوات والأرض الذي فطرهن وأنا على ذلكم من الشاهدين   [ 21 \ 51 - 56 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وإذ قال إبراهيم لأبيه وقومه إنني براء مما تعبدون إلا الذي فطرني فإنه سيهدين   [ 43 \ 26 - 27 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وإن من شيعته لإبراهيم إذ جاء ربه بقلب سليم إذ قال لأبيه وقومه ماذا تعبدون أئفكا آلهة دون الله تريدون فما ظنكم برب العالمين   [ 37 \ 83 - 87 ] ، وقوله تعالى : قد  كانت لكم أسوة حسنة في إبراهيم والذين معه إذ قالوا لقومهم إنا برآء منكم  ومما تعبدون من دون الله كفرنا بكم وبدا بيننا وبينكم العداوة والبغضاء  أبدا حتى تؤمنوا بالله وحده إلا قول إبراهيم لأبيه لأستغفرن لك الآية [ 60 \ 40 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية : إذ قال لأبيه ، الظرف الذي هو " إذ " بدل اشتمال من " إبراهيم    " في قوله : واذكر في الكتاب إبراهيم ، كما تقدم نظيره في قوله : واذكر في الكتاب مريم إذ انتبذت الآية [ 19 \ 16 ] ، وقد قدمنا هناك إنكار بعضهم لهذا الإعراب ، وجملة : إنه كان صديقا نبيا   [ 19 \ 41 ] ، معترضة بين البدل والمبدل منه على الإعراب المذكور ، والصديق صيغة مبالغة من الصدق ، لشدة صدق إبراهيم  في معاملته مع ربه وصدق لهجته ، كما شهد الله له بصدق معاملته في قوله : وإبراهيم الذي وفى   [ 53 \ 37 ] ، وقوله : وإذ ابتلى إبراهيم ربه بكلمات فأتمهن قال إني جاعلك للناس إماما   [ 2 \ 124 ] . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (260)
سُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ
صـ 425 إلى صـ 430
* *

 ومن صدقه في معاملته ربه : رضاه بأن يذبح ولده ، وشروعه بالفعل في ذلك طاعة لربه ، مع أن الولد فلذة من الكبد . 

 [ ص: 425 ] 
**لكنما أولادنا بيننا أكبادنا تمشي على الأرض* *قال تعالى : فلما أسلما وتله للجبين وناديناه أن ياإبراهيم قد صدقت الرؤيا الآية [ 37 \ 103 - 105 ] . 

 ومن صدقه في معاملته مع ربه : صبره على الإلقاء في النار ، كما قال تعالى : قالوا حرقوه وانصروا آلهتكم إن كنتم فاعلين   [ 21 \ 68 ] ، وقال : فما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا اقتلوه أو حرقوه فأنجاه الله من النار الآية [ 29 \ 24 ] . 

 وذكر علماء التفسير في قصته أنهم لما رموه إلى النار لقيه جبريل  فسأله : هل لك حاجة ؟ فقال : أما إليك فلا ، وأما إلى الله فنعم ، فقال له : لم لا تسأله ؟ فقال : علمه بحالي كاف عن سؤالي . 

 ومن صدقه في معاملته ربه : صبره على مفارقة الأهل والوطن فرارا بدينه ، كما قال تعالى : فآمن له لوط وقال إني مهاجر إلى ربي   [ 29 \ 26 ] ، وقد هاجر من سواد العراق  إلى دمشق     : وقد بين جل وعلا في مواضع أخر أنه لم يكتف بنهيهم عن عبادة الأوثان  وبيان أنها لا تنفع ولا تضر ، بل زاد على ذلك أنه كسرها وجعلها جذاذا وترك  الكبير من الأصنام ، ولما سألوه هل هو الذي كسرها قال لهم : إن الذي فعل  ذلك كبير الأصنام ، وأمرهم بسؤال الأصنام إن كانت تنطق ، كما قال تعالى عنه  : وتالله لأكيدن أصنامكم بعد أن تولوا مدبرين فجعلهم جذاذا إلا كبيرا لهم لعلهم إليه يرجعون قالوا من فعل هذا بآلهتنا إنه لمن الظالمين قالوا سمعنا فتى يذكرهم يقال له إبراهيم قالوا فأتوا به على أعين الناس لعلهم يشهدون قالوا أأنت فعلت هذا بآلهتنا ياإبراهيم قال بل فعله كبيرهم هذا فاسألوهم إن كانوا ينطقون فرجعوا إلى أنفسهم فقالوا إنكم أنتم الظالمون ثم نكسوا على رءوسهم لقد علمت ما هؤلاء ينطقون قال أفتعبدون من دون الله ما لا ينفعكم شيئا ولا يضركم أف لكم ولما تعبدون من دون الله أفلا تعقلون   [ 21 \ 57 - 67 ] ، وقال تعالى : فراغ إلى آلهتهم فقال ألا تأكلون ما لكم لا تنطقون فراغ عليهم ضربا باليمين فأقبلوا إليه يزفون قال أتعبدون ما تنحتون والله خلقكم وما تعملون   [ 37 \ 92 ] ، فقوله : فراغ عليهم ضربا باليمين ، أي : مال إلى الأصنام يضربها ضربا بيمينه حتى جعلها جذاذا ، أي : قطعا متكسرة من قولهم : جذه : إذا قطعه وكسره . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : إنه كان صديقا ، أي : كثير الصدق ، يعرف   [ ص: 426 ] منه أن الكذبات الثلاث المذكورة في الحديث عن إبراهيم  كلها  في الله تعالى ، وأنها في الحقيقة من الصدق لا من الكذب بمعناه الحقيقي ،  وسيأتي إن شاء الله زيادة إيضاح لهذا في سورة " الأنبياء " . 

 وقوله تعالى عن إبراهيم : يا أبت ، التاء فيه عوض عن ياء المتكلم ، فالأصل : يا أبي كما أشار له في الخلاصة بقوله : 
**وفي الندا " أبت أمت " عرض     واكسر أو افتح ومن الياء التا عوض 
**

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية : لم تعبد أصله " ما " الاستفهامية ، فدخل عليها  حرف الجر الذي هو " اللام " فحذف ألفها على حد قوله في الخلاصة : 


**وما في الاستفهام إن جرت حذف     ألفها وأولها الها إن تقف 
**ومعلوم  أن القراءة سنة متبعة لا تجوز بالقياس ، ولذا يوقف على " لم " بسكون الميم  لا بهاء السكت كما في البيت ، ومعنى عبادته للشيطان في قوله : لا تعبد الشيطان طاعته للشيطان في الكفر والمعاصي ، فذلك الشرك شرك طاعة ، كما قال تعالى : ألم أعهد إليكم يابني آدم أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم   [ 36 \ 60 - 61 ] ، كما تقدم هذا المبحث مستوفى في سورة " الإسراء " وغيرها . 

 والآية تدل على أن الكفار المعذبين يوم القيامة أولياء الشيطان ، لقوله هنا : إني أخاف أن يمسك عذاب من الرحمن فتكون للشيطان وليا   [ 19 \ 45 ] ، والآيات الدالة على أن الكفار أولياء الشيطان كثيرة ، وقد قدمنا كثيرا من ذلك في سورة الكهف وغيرها ، كقوله تعالى : فقاتلوا أولياء الشيطان الآية [ 4 \ 76 ] ، وقوله : إنما ذلكم الشيطان يخوف أولياءه الآية [ 3 \ 175 ] ، أي : يخوفكم أولياءه ، وقوله : إنهم اتخذوا الشياطين أولياء من دون الله الآية  [ 7 \ 30 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات كما تقدم ، وكل من كان الشيطان يزين  له الكفر والمعاصي فيتبعه في ذلك في الدنيا فلا ولي له في الآخرة إلا  الشيطان ، كما قال تعالى : تالله لقد أرسلنا إلى أمم من قبلك فزين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم فهو وليهم اليوم ولهم عذاب أليم   [ 16 \ 63 ] ، ومن كان لا ولي له يوم القيامة إلا الشيطان ، تحقق أنه لا ولي له ينفعه يوم القيامة . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : إني قد جاءني من العلم ما لم يأتك   [ 19 \ 43 ] ،   [ ص: 427 ] يعني ما علمه الله من الوحي وما ألهمه وهو صغير ، كما قال تعالى : ولقد آتينا إبراهيم رشده من قبل وكنا به عالمين   [ 21 \ 51 ] ، ومحاجة إبراهيم  لقومه كما ذكرنا بعض الآيات الدالة عليها أثنى الله بها على إبراهيم  ، وبين أنها حجة الله آتاها نبيه إبراهيم  ، كما قال تعالى : وتلك حجتنا آتيناها إبراهيم على قومه نرفع درجات من نشاء الآية [ 6 \ 83 ] ، وقال تعالى : وحاجه قومه قال أتحاجوني في الله وقد هداني الآية  [ 6 \ 80 ] ، وكون الآيات المذكورة واردة في محاجته لهم المذكورة في سورة "  الأنعام " لا ينافي ما ذكرنا ; لأن أصل المحاجة في شيء واحد ، وهو توحيد  الله جل وعلا وإقامة الحجة القاطعة على أنه لا معبود إلا هو وحده جل وعلا  في سورة " الأنعام " وفي غيرها ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : قال أراغب أنت عن آلهتي ياإبراهيم لئن لم تنته لأرجمنك واهجرني مليا قال سلام عليك سأستغفر لك ربي إنه كان بي حفيا 

 بين الله جل وعلا في هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين : أن إبراهيم  لما  نصح أباه النصيحة المذكورة مع ما فيها من الرفق واللين ، وإيضاح الحق  والتحذير من عبادة ما لا يسمع ولا يبصر ، ومن عذاب الله تعالى وولاية  الشيطان - خاطبه هذا الخطاب العنيف ، وسماه باسمه ولم يقل له " يا بني " في  مقابلة قوله له " يا أبت " وأنكر عليه أنه راغب عن عبادة الأوثان ، أي :  معرض عنها لا يريدها ; لأنه لا يعبد إلا ال له وحده جل وعلا ، وهدده بأنه  إن لم ينته عما يقوله له ليرجمنه ) قيل بالحجارة وقيل باللسان شتما (  والأول أظهر ، ثم أمره بهجره مليا أي : زمانا طويلا ، ثم بين أن إبراهيم  قابل أيضا جوابه العنيف بغاية الرفق واللين في قوله : قال سلام عليك سأستغفر لك ربي الآية [ 19 \ 47 ] ، وخطاب إبراهيم  لأبيه الجاهل بقوله : سلام عليك قد بين جل وعلا أنه خطاب عباده المؤمنين للجهال إذا خاطبوهم ، كما قال تعالى : وعباد الرحمن الذين يمشون على الأرض هونا وإذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما   [ 25 \ 63 ] ، وقال تعالى : وإذا سمعوا اللغو أعرضوا عنه وقالوا لنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم سلام عليكم لا نبتغي الجاهلين   [ 28 \ 55 ] ، وما ذكره تعالى هنا من أن إبراهيم  لما  أقنع أباه بالحجة القاطعة ، قابله أبوه بالعنف والشدة بين في مواضع أخر  أنه هو عادة الكفار المتعصبين لأصنامهم ، كلما أفحموا بالحجة القاطعة لجئوا  إلى استعمال القوة ، كقوله تعالى عن إبراهيم  لما قال له الكفار عن أصنامهم :   [ ص: 428 ] لقد علمت ما هؤلاء ينطقون   [ 21 \ 65 ] ، قال : أف لكم ولما تعبدون من دون الله أفلا تعقلون   [ 21 \ 67 ] ، فلما أفحمهم بهذه الحجة لجئوا إلى القوة ، كما قال تعالى عنهم : قالوا حرقوه وانصروا آلهتكم إن كنتم فاعلين   [ 21 \ 68 ] ، ونظيره قوله تعالى عن قوم إبراهيم     : فما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا اقتلوه أو حرقوه فأنجاه الله من النار الآية [ 29 \ 24 ] ، وقوله عن قوم لوط   لما أفحمهم بالحجة : فما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا أخرجوا آل لوط من قريتكم الآية [ 27 \ 56 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله : سلام عليك ، يعني : لا ينالك مني أذى ولا مكروه ، بل ستسلم مني فلا أوذيك ، وقوله : سأستغفر لك ربي ، وعد من إبراهيم  لأبيه باستغفاره له ، وقد وفى بذلك الوعد ، كما قال تعالى عنه : واغفر لأبي إنه كان من الضالين   [ 19 \ 47 ] ، وكما قال تعالى عنه : ربنا اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب   [ 14 \ 41 ] . 

 ولكن الله لما بين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه ، ولم يستغفر له بعد ذلك ، كما قال تعالى : فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه إن إبراهيم لأواه حليم   [ 9 \ 114 ] ، وقد قال تعالى : وما كان استغفار إبراهيم لأبيه إلا عن موعدة وعدها إياه   [ 9 \ 114 ] ، والموعدة المذكورة هي قوله هنا : سأستغفر لك ربي الآية [ 19 \ 47 ] ، ولما اقتدى المؤمنون بإبراهيم  فاستغفروا لموتاهم المشركين ، واستغفر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعمه أبي طالب  أنزل الله فيهم : ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين ولو كانوا أولي قربى من بعد ما تبين لهم أنهم أصحاب الجحيم   [ 9 \ 113 ] ، ثم قال : وما كان استغفار إبراهيم لأبيه الآية [ 9 \ 114 ] ، وبين في سورة " الممتحنة " أن الاستغفار للمشركين مستثنى من الأسوة بإبراهيم  ، والأسوة الاقتداء ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : قد كانت لكم أسوة حسنة في إبراهيم والذين معه إذ قالوا لقومهم إنا برآء منكم ومما تعبدون من دون الله   - إلى قوله - إلا قول إبراهيم لأبيه لأستغفرن لك   [ 60 \ 4 ] ، أي : فلا أسوة لكم في إبراهيم  في ذلك ، ولما ندم المسلمون على استغفارهم للمشركين حين قال فيهم : ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين الآية [ 9 \ 113 ] ، بين الله تعالى أنهم معذورون في ذلك ; لأنه لم يبين لهم منع ذلك قبل فعله ، وذلك في قوله : وما كان الله ليضل قوما بعد إذ هداهم حتى يبين لهم ما يتقون   [ 9 \ 115 ] . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية : أراغب أنت عن آلهتي ، يجوز فيه أن يكون " راغب " خبرا   [ ص: 429 ] مقدما  ، و " أنت " مبتدأ مؤخرا ، وأن يكون " أراغب " مبتدأ ، و " أنت " فاعل سد  مسد الخبر ، ويترجح هذا الإعراب الأخير على الأول من وجهين : الأول أنه لا  يكون فيه تقديم ولا تأخير ، والأصل في الخبر التأخير كما هو معلوم ، الوجه  الثاني هو ألا يكون فصل بين العامل الذي هو " أراغب " ، وبين معموله الذي  هو " عن آلهتي " بما ليس بمعمول للعامل ; لأن الخبر ليس هو عاملا في  المبتدأ ، بخلاف كون " أنت " فاعلا ، فإنه معمول " أراغب " فلم يفصل بين "  أراغب " وبين " عن آلهتي " بأجنبي ، وإنما فصل بينهما بمعمول المبتدأ الذي  هو فاعله الساد مسد خبره ، والرغبة عن الشيء : تركه عمدا للزهد فيه وعدم  الحاجة إليه ، وقد قدمنا في سورة " النساء " الفرق بين قولهم : رغب عنه ،  وقولهم : رغب فيه . في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وترغبون أن تنكحوهن الآية [ 4 \ 127 ] ، والتحقيق في قوله " مليا " أن المراد به الزمن الطويل ومنه قول مهلهل    : 


**فتصدعت صم الجبال لموته وبكت عليه المرملات مليا* *وأصله واوي اللام ; لأنه من الملاوة وهي مدة العيش ، ومن ذلك قيل الليل والنهار الملوان ، ومنه قول ابن مقبل    : 


**ألا يا ديار الحي بالسبعان     أمل عليها بالبلى الملوان 
**وقول الآخر : 


**نهار وليل دائم ملواهما     على كل حال المرء يختلفان 
**وقيل : الملوان في بيت ابن مقبل    : طرفا النهار . 

 وقوله : إنه كان بي حفيا ، أي : لطيفا بي ، كثير الإحسان إلي ، وجملة : واهجرني عطف على جملة لئن لم تنته لأرجمنك ، وذلك دليل على جواز عطف الجملة الإنشائية على الجملة الخبرية ، ونظير ذلك من كلام العرب قول امرئ القيس    : 


**وإن شفائي عبرة إن سفحتها     فهل عند رسم دارس من معول 
**فجملة " وإن شفائي " خبرية ، وجملة " وهل عند رسم " . . . إلخ إنشائية معطوفة عليها . 

 وقول الآخر أيضا : 


**تناغي غزالا عند باب ابن عامر      وكحل مآقيك الحسان بإثمد 
**وهذا هو الظاهر كما قاله أبو حيان  عن  سيبويه  ، وقال  الزمخشري  في الكشاف : فإن   [ ص:  430 ] قلت : علام عطف واهجرني ؟ قلت على معطوف عليه محذوف يدل عليه "  لأرجمنك " أي : فاحذرني واهجرني ; لأن لأرجمنك تهديد وتقريع . اهـ .
قوله تعالى : واذكر في الكتاب موسى إنه كان مخلصا وكان رسولا نبيا ، اعلم أن في قوله " مخلصا " قراءتين سبعيتين : قرأه عاصم  وحمزة   والكسائي  بفتح اللام بصيغة اسم المفعول ، والمعنى على هذه القراءة أن الله استخلصه واصطفاه : ويشهد لهذا المعنى قوله تعالى : قال ياموسى إني اصطفيتك على الناس برسالاتي وبكلامي الآية [ 7 \ 144 ] ، ومما يماثل هذه القراءة في القرآن قوله تعالى : إنا أخلصناهم بخالصة ذكرى الدار   [ 38 \ 46 ] ، فالذين أخلصهم الله هم المخلصون بفتح اللام ، وقرأه نافع  وابن كثير  وأبو عمرو  وابن عامر    " مخلصا " بكسر اللام بصيغة اسم الفاعل ، كقوله تعالى : وما أمروا إلا ليعبدوا الله مخلصين له الدين   [ 98 \ 5 ] ، وقوله تعالى : 

قل الله أعبد مخلصا له ديني الآية [ 39 \ 14 ] .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (261)
سُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ
صـ 431 إلى صـ 437
* *

*
*قوله تعالى : وناديناه من جانب الطور الأيمن وقربناه نجيا ، قال  ابن جرير الطبري  رحمه الله في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : يقول تعالى ذكره : ونادينا موسى  من ناحية الجبل ، ويعني بالأيمن يمين موسى      ; لأن الجبل لا يمين له ولا شمال ، وإنما ذلك كما يقال : قام عن يمين   القبلة وعن شمالها ، وهذه القصة جاءت مبينة في مواضع متعددة من كتاب الله   تعالى ، وذلك أن موسى  لما قضى الأجل الذي بينه وبين صهره ، وسار بأهله راجعا من مدين  إلى مصر  آنس من جانب الطور  نارا   ، فذهب إلى تلك النار ليجد عندها من يدله على الطريق ، وليأتي بجذوة منها   ليوقد بها النار لأهله ليصطلوا بها ، فناداه الله وأرسله إلى فرعون  ، وشفعه في أخيه هارون  فأرسله معه ، وأراه في ذلك الوقت معجزة العصا واليد ليستأنس بذلك قبل حضوره عند فرعون    ; لأنه لما رأى العصا في المرة الأولى صارت ثعبانا ولى مدبرا ولم يعقب ، فلو فعل ذلك عندما انقلبت ثعبانا لما طالبه فرعون  وقومه   بآية ، لكان ذلك غير لائق ، ولأجل هذا مرن عليها في أول مرة ليكون  مستأنسا  غير خائف منها حين تصير ثعبانا مبينا قال تعالى في سورة " طه " : وهل أتاك حديث موسى إذ رأى نارا فقال لأهله امكثوا إني آنست نارا لعلي آتيكم منها بقبس أو أجد على النار هدى فلما أتاها نودي ياموسى إني أنا ربك فاخلع نعليك إنك بالوادي المقدس طوى وأنا اخترتك فاستمع لما يوحى إنني أنا الله لا إله إلا أنا فاعبدني وأقم الصلاة لذكري   [ 20 \ 8 - 13 ] ،   [ ص: 431 ] وقوله : وناديناه من جانب الطور الأيمن   [ 19 \ 52 ] ، هو معنى قوله في " طه " : فلما أتاها نودي ياموسى إني أنا ربك   . 

 وقوله : بقبس ، أي : شهاب ، بدليل قوله في " النمل " : أو آتيكم بشهاب قبس لعلكم تصطلون   [ 20 \ 7 ] ، وذلك هو المراد بالجذوة في قوله : أو جذوة من النار   [ 28 \ 29 ] ، وقوله : أو أجد على النار هدى   [ 20 \ 10 ] ، أي : من يهديني إلى الطريق ويدلني عليها ، لأنهم كانوا ضلوا الطريق ، والزمن زمن برد ، وقوله : آنست نارا   [ 20 \ 10 ] ، أي : أبصرتها ، وقوله : فاخلع نعليك   [ 20 \ 12 ] ، قال بعض العلماء : لأنهما كانتا من جلد حمار غير ذكي ، ويروى هذا عن كعب  وعكرمة  وقتادة  ، نقله عنهم القرطبي  وغيره ، وروي أيضا عن علي  والحسن   والزهري  كما رواه عنهم صاحب الدر المنثور ، ونقله ابن كثير  عن علي  وأبي أيوب  وغير واحد من السلف ، ويروى هذا القول عن غير من ذكر ، وجاء فيه حديث مرفوع من حديث  عبد الله بن مسعود  رواه الترمذي  وغيره   ولا يصح ، وفيه أقوال أخر للعلماء غير ذلك ، وأظهرها عندي والله تعالى   أعلم : أن الله أمره بخلع نعليه - أي نزعهما من قدميه - ليعلمه التواضع   لربه حين ناداه ، فإن نداء الله لعبده أمر عظيم ، يستوجب من العبد كمال   التواضع والخضوع ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 وقول من قال : إنه أمر بخلعهما احتراما للبقعة ، يدل له أنه أتبع أمره بخلعهما بقوله : إنك بالوادي المقدس طوى     [ 20 \ 12 ] ، وقد تقرر في ) مسك الإيماء والتنبيه ( : أن " إن " من  حروف  التعليل ، وأظهر الأقوال في قوله " طوى " : أنه اسم للوادي ، فهو بدل  من  الوادي أو عطف بيان ، وفيه أقوال أخر غير ذلك . 

 وقوله : وأنا اخترتك ، أي : اصطفيتك برسالتي ، كقوله : إني اصطفيتك على الناس برسالاتي وبكلامي   [ 7 \ 144 ] ، ومعنى الاستعلاء في قوله : على النار ، أن المصطلين بالنار يستعلون المكان القريب منها ، ونظير ذلك من كلام العرب قول الأعشى : 

 تشب لمقرورين يصطليانها وبات على النار الندى والمحلق 

 قال تعالى في سورة " النمل " : وإنك لتلقى القرآن من لدن حكيم عليم إذ قال موسى لأهله إني آنست نارا سآتيكم منها بخبر أو آتيكم بشهاب قبس لعلكم تصطلون فلما جاءها نودي أن بورك من في النار ومن حولها وسبحان الله رب العالمين ياموسى إنه أنا الله العزيز الحكيم   [ 27 \ 6 - 9 ] ، فقوله في " النمل " : فلما جاءها نودي   [ 27 \ 8 ] ،   [ ص: 432 ] هو معنى قوله في " مريم " : وناديناه من جانب الطور الأيمن   [ 19 \ 52 ] ، وقوله في " طه " : فلما أتاها نودي ياموسى   [ 20 \ 11 ] ، وقوله : سآتيكم منها بخبر   [ 27 \ 7 ] ، هو معنى قوله في " طه " : أو أجد على النار هدى   [ 20 \ 10 ] ، أي : من يدلني على الطريق فيخبرني عنها فآتيكم بخبره عنها ، وقال تعالى في سورة " القصص " : فلما   قضى موسى الأجل وسار بأهله آنس من جانب الطور نارا قال لأهله امكثوا إني   آنست نارا لعلي آتيكم منها بخبر أو جذوة من النار لعلكم تصطلون فلما أتاها نودي من شاطئ الوادي الأيمن في البقعة المباركة من الشجرة الآية [ 28 \ 29 - 30 ] . 

 فالنداء في هذه الآية هو المذكور في " مريم " ، وطه ، والنمل " وقد بين   هنا أنه نودي من شاطئ الوادي الأيمن في البقعة المباركة من الشجرة ، فدلت   الآيات على أن الشجرة التي رأى فيها النار عن يمين الجبل الذي هو الطور ، وفي يمين الوادي المقدس الذي هو طوى على القول بأن طوى اسم له ، وقد قدمنا قول  ابن جرير    : أن المراد يمين موسى    ; لأن الجبل ومثله الوادي لا يمين له ولا شمال ، وقال ابن كثير  في قوله : نودي من شاطئ الوادي الأيمن   [ 28 \ 30 ] ، أي : من جانب الوادي مما يلي الجبل عن يمينه من ناحية الغرب ، كما قال تعالى : وما كنت بجانب الغربي إذ قضينا إلى موسى الأمر   [ 28 \ 44 ] ، فهذا مما يرشد إلى أن موسى  قصد النار إلى جهة القبلة والجبل الغربي عن يمينه . انتهى منه وهو معنى قوله : وناديناه من جانب الطور الأيمن الآية [ 19 \ 52 ] ، وقوله : وما كنت بجانب الطور إذ نادينا الآية [ 28 \ 46 ] . 

 والنداء المذكور في جميع الآيات المذكورة نداء الله له ، فهو كلام الله أسمعه نبيه موسى  ، ولا يعقل أنه كلام مخلوق ، ولا كلام خلقه الله في مخلوق كما يزعم ذلك بعض الجهلة الملاحدة ، إذ لا يمكن أن يقول غير الله : إنه أنا الله العزيز الحكيم   [ 27 \ 9 ] ، ولا أن يقول : إنني أنا الله لا إله إلا أنا فاعبدني   [ 20 \ 14 ] ، ولو فرض أن الكلام المذكور قاله مخلوق افتراء على الله ، كقول فرعون    : أنا ربكم الأعلى   [ 79 \ 24 ] ، على سبيل فرض المحال فلا يمكن أن يذكره الله في معرض أنه حق وصواب . 

 فقوله : إنني أنا الله لا إله إلا أنا فاعبدني   [ 20 \ 14 ] ، وقوله : إنه أنا الله العزيز الحكيم   [ 27 \ 9 ] ، صريح في أن الله هو المتكلم بذلك صراحة لا تحتمل غير ذلك ، كما هو معلوم عند من له أدنى معرفة بدين الإسلام . 

 [ ص: 433 ] وقوله تعالى : من شاطئ الوادي الأيمن في البقعة المباركة من الشجرة   [ 28 \ 30 ] ، قال  الزمخشري  في الكشاف : " من " الأولى والثانية لابتداء الغاية ، أي : أتاه النداء من شاطئ الوادي من قبل الشجرة ، و من الشجرة بدل من قوله : من شاطئ الوادي بدل اشتمال ; لأن الشجرة كانت نابتة على الشاطئ ، كقوله : لجعلنا لمن يكفر بالرحمن لبيوتهم   [ 43 \ 33 ] . 

 وقال القرطبي  رحمه الله في تفسير قوله تعالى : نودي من شاطئ الوادي الأيمن الآية ، : قال المهدوي    : وكلم الله تعالى موسى  عليه   السلام من فوق عرشه ، وأسمعه كلامه من الشجرة على ما شاء . انتهى منه ،   وشاطئ الوادي جانبه ، وقال بعض أهل العلم : معنى " الأيمن " في قوله : من شاطئ الوادي الأيمن ، وقوله : وناديناه من جانب الطور الأيمن   [ 19 \ 52 ] ، من اليمن وهو البركة ; لأن تلك البلاد بارك الله فيها ، وأكثر أهل العلم على أن النار التي رآها موسى      " نور " وهو يظنها نارا ، وفي قصته أنه رأى النار تشتعل فيها وهي لا   تزداد إلا خضرة وحسنا ، قيل هي شجرة عوسج ، وقيل شجرة عليق ، وقيل شجرة   عناب ، وقيل سمرة ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 وقوله تعالى في سورة " النمل " : فلما جاءها نودي أن بورك من في النار ومن حولها   [ 27 \ 8 ] ، اختلفت عبارات المفسرين في المراد بـ من في النار في هذه الآية في سورة " النمل " فقال بعضهم : هو الله جل وعلا ، وممن روي عنه هذا القول :  ابن عباس  ، والحسن  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ،  ومحمد بن كعب  قالوا : بورك من في النار أي : تقدس الله وتعالى ، وقالوا : كان نور رب العالمين في الشجرة ، واستدل من قال بهذا القول بحديث أبي موسى  الثابت في الصحيح : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن   الله عز وجل لا ينام ولا ينبغي له أن ينام ، يخفض القسط ويرفعه ، يرفع   إليه عمل الليل قبل عمل النهار ، وعمل النهار قبل عمل الليل ، حجابه النور -   أو النار - لو كشفه لأحرقت سبحات وجهه ما انتهى إليه بصره من خلقه   " . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : وهذا القول بعيد من ظاهر القرآن ، ولا ينبغي أن   يطلق على الله أنه في النار التي في الشجرة ، سواء قلنا : إنها نار أو نور  ،  سبحانه جل وعلا عن كل ما لا يليق بكماله وجلاله وتأويل ذلك بـ من في النار سلطانه وقدرته ، لا يصح ; لأن صرف كتاب الله عن ظاهره المتبادر منه لا يجوز إلا بدليل يجب الرجوع   [ ص: 434 ] إليه من كتاب الله أو سنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم . وبه تعلم أن قول أبي حيان  في " البحر المحيط " : قال  ابن عباس  ،  وابن جبير  ، والحسن  وغيرهم : أراد بمن في النار : ذاته ، وعبر بعضهم بعبارات شنيعة مردودة بالنسبة إلى الله تعالى . 

 وإذا ثبت ذلك عن  ابن عباس  ومن  ذكر أول  على حذف ، أي : بورك من قدرته وسلطانه في النار . انتهى ، أنه  أصاب في  تنزيهه لله عن تلك العبارات ، ولم يصب فيما ذكر من التأويل ، والله  أعلم .  

 وقال بعضهم : إن معنى بورك من في النار ، أي : بوركت النار لأنها نور ، وبعده عن ظاهر القرآن واضح كما ترى ، وقال بعضهم : أن بورك من في النار أي   : بوركت الشجرة التي تتقد فيها النار ، وبعده عن ظاهر القرآن أيضا واضح   كما ترى ، وإطلاق لفظة " من " على الشجرة وعلى ما في النار من أمر الله غير   مستقيم في لغة العرب التي نزل بها القرآن العظيم كما ترى . 

 1 تتمة القرطبي    13 \ 282 : ولا يجوز أن يوصف الله تعالى بالانتقال والزوال ، وما يشبه ذلك من صفة المخلوقين 

 وأقرب الأقوال في معنى الآية إلى ظاهر القرآن العظيم قول من قال : إن في النار التي هي نور ملائكة وحولها ملائكة وموسى  ، وأن معنى : أن بورك من في النار ، أي : الملائكة الذين هم في ذلك النور ، ومن حولها ، أي : وبورك الملائكة الذين هم حولها ، وبورك موسى  لأنه حولها معهم ، وممن يروى عنه هذا :  السدي    . 

 وقال  الزمخشري    ) في الكشاف ( : ومعنى أن بورك من في النار ومن حولها ، بورك من في مكان النار ومن حول مكانها ، ومكانها البقعة التي حصلت فيها ، وهي البقعة المباركة المذكورة في قوله تعالى : نودي من شاطئ الوادي الأيمن في البقعة المباركة   [ 28 \ 30 ] ، وتدل عليه قراءة أبي    " أن تباركت النار ومن حولها " ، وعنه " بوركت النار " . 

 وقال القرطبي  رحمه الله في قوله : أن بورك من في النار ، وهذا تحية من الله لموسى  ، وتكرمة له كما حيا إبراهيم  على ألسنة الملائكة حين دخلوا إليه قال : رحمة الله وبركاته عليكم أهل البيت ، وقوله : من في النار نائب فاعل " بورك " والعرب تقول : باركك الله ، وبارك فيك ، وبارك عليك ، وبارك لك ، فهي أربع لغات ، قال الشاعر : 


**فبوركت مولودا وبوركت ناشئا وبوركت عند الشيب إذ أنت أشيب* *وقال أبو طالب بن عبد المطلب  يرثي مسافر بن أبي عمرو بن أمية    :   [ ص: 435 ] 
**ليت شعري مسافر بن أبي عم     رو وليت يقولها المحزون 
بورك الميت الغريب كما     بو رك نضر الريحان والزيتون 
**وقال آخر : 


**فبورك في بنيك وفي بنيهم     إذا ذكروا ونحن لك الفداء 
**والآيات في هذه القصة الدالة على أنه أراه آية اليد والعصا ليتمرن على ذلك قبل حضوره عند فرعون  وقومه ، وأنه ولى مدبرا خوفا منها في المرة الأولى لما صارت ثعبانا جاءت في مواضع متعددة ، كقوله تعالى في سورة " طه " : قال ألقها ياموسى فألقاها فإذا هي حية تسعى قال خذها ولا تخف سنعيدها سيرتها الأولى واضمم يدك إلى جناحك تخرج بيضاء من غير سوء آية أخرى   [ 20 \ 19 - 22 ] ، فقوله : ولا تخف ، يدل على أنه فزع منها لما صارت ثعبانا مبينا ، كما جاء مبينا في " النمل والقصص " . 

 وقوله في آية " طه " هذه من غير سوء   [ 20 \ 22 ] ، أي : من غير برص ، وفيه ما يسميه البلاغيون احتراسا ، وكقوله تعالى في سورة " النمل " : ياموسى إنه أنا الله العزيز الحكيم وألق عصاك فلما رآها تهتز كأنها جان ولى مدبرا ولم يعقب ياموسى لا تخف إني لا يخاف لدي المرسلون إلا من ظلم ثم بدل حسنا بعد سوء فإني غفور رحيم وأدخل يدك في جيبك تخرج بيضاء من غير سوء   [ 27 \ 9 - 12 ] ، وقوله في " القصص " : وأن ألق عصاك فلما رآها تهتز كأنها جان ولى مدبرا ولم يعقب ياموسى أقبل ولا تخف إنك من الآمنين اسلك يدك في جيبك تخرج بيضاء من غير سوء واضمم إليك جناحك من الرهب فذانك برهانان من ربك إلى فرعون وملئه إنهم كانوا قوما فاسقين   [ 28 \ 31 - 32 ] ، والبرهانان المشار إليهما بقوله : فذانك برهانان ، هما اليد والعصا ، فلما تمرن موسى  على البرهانين المذكورين ، وبلغ الرسالة هو وأخوه إلى فرعون  وملئه طالبوه بآية تدل على صدقه فجاءهم بالبرهانين المذكورين ، ولم يخف من الثعبان الذي صارت العصا إياه كما قال تعالى : قال أولو جئتك بشيء مبين قال فأت به إن كنت من الصادقين فألقى عصاه فإذا هي ثعبان مبين ونزع يده فإذا هي بيضاء للناظرين   [ 26 \ 30 - 33 ] ، ونحوها من الآيات . 

 وقوله في " النمل ، والقصص " : ولم يعقب ، أي : لم يرجع من فراره منها ، يقال : عقب الفارس إذا كر بعد الفرار ، ومنه قوله : 

 [ ص: 436 ] 
**فما عقبوا إذ قيل هل من معقب     ولا نزلوا يوم الكريهة منزلا 
**وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وقربناه نجيا   [ 19 \ 52 ] ، أي : قرب الله موسى  في حال كونه نجيا ، أي : مناجيا لربه ، وإتيان الفعيل بمعنى الفاعل كثير كالقعيد والجليس ، وقال ابن كثير  رحمه الله تعالى في تفسير هذه الآية : روى  ابن جرير  حدثنا ابن بشار  حدثنا  يحيى هو القطان  ، حدثنا سفيان  عن  عطاء بن يسار  ، عن  سعيد بن جبير  ، عن  ابن عباس  وقربناه نجيا ، قال : أدني حتى سمع صريف القلم   . 

 وهكذا قال مجاهد  وأبو العالية  وغيرهم ، يعنون صريف القلم بكتابة التوراة ، وقال  السدي  وقربناه نجيا ، قال : أدخل في السماء فكلم ، وعن مجاهد  نحوه ، وقال عبد الرزاق  عن معمر  ، عن قتادة    : وقربناه نجيا ، قال نجيا بصدقه   . انتهى محل الغرض من كلام ابن كثير  رحمه الله تعالى . 

 وقوله تعالى في طه : اشدد به أزري   [ 20 \ 31 ] ، أي : قوني به ، والأزر : القوة ، وآزره ، أي : قواه ، وقوله في القصص : سنشد عضدك بأخيك   [ 28 \ 35 ] ، أي : سنقويك به ، وذلك لأن العضد هو قوام اليد ، وبشدتها تشتد اليد ، قال طرفة : 

 أبني لبينى لستم بيد إلا يدا ليست لها عضد وقوله : ردءا ، أي : معينا ; لأن الردء اسم لكل ما يعان به ، ويقال ردأته ، أي : أعنته . 
*
*قوله تعالى : ووهبنا له من رحمتنا أخاه هارون نبيا ، معنى الآية الكريمة : أن الله وهب لموسى  نبوة هارون  ، والمعنى أنه سأله ذلك فآتاه سؤله ، وهذا المعنى أوضحه تعالى في آيات أخر ، كقوله في سورة " طه " عنه : واجعل لي وزيرا من أهلي هارون أخي اشدد به أزري وأشركه في أمري إلى قوله : قال قد أوتيت سؤلك ياموسى   [ 20 \ 29 - 36 ] ، وقوله في " القصص " : قال رب إني قتلت منهم نفسا فأخاف أن يقتلون وأخي هارون هو أفصح مني لسانا فأرسله معي ردءا يصدقني إني أخاف أن يكذبون قال سنشد عضدك بأخيك ونجعل لكما سلطانا فلا يصلون إليكما بآياتنا أنتما ومن اتبعكما الغالبون   [ 28 \ 33 - 35 ] ، وقوله في سورة " الشعراء " :   [ ص: 437 ] وإذ نادى ربك موسى أن ائت القوم الظالمين قوم فرعون ألا يتقون قال رب إني أخاف أن يكذبون ويضيق صدري ولا ينطلق لساني فأرسل إلى هارون ولهم علي ذنب فأخاف أن يقتلون قال كلا فاذهبا بآياتنا إنا معكم مستمعون فأتيا فرعون فقولا إنا رسول رب العالمين     [ 26 \ 10 - 16 ] ، فهذه الآيات تبين أنه سأل ربه أن يرسل معه أخاه ،   فأجاب ربه جل وعلا سؤاله في ذلك ، وذلك يبين أن الهبة في قوله : ووهبنا ،   هي في الحقيقة واقعة على رسالته لا على نفس هارون    ; لأن هارون  أكبر من موسى  ، كما قاله أهل التاريخ . 
**قوله تعالى : واذكر في الكتاب إسماعيل إنه كان صادق الوعد وكان رسولا نبيا ، أمر الله جل وعلا نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه الآية الكريمة أن يذكر في الكتاب وهو هذا القرآن العظيم ) جده إسماعيل    ( ، وأثنى عليه - أعني إسماعيل      - بأنه كان صادق الوعد وكان رسولا نبيا ، ومما يبين من القرآن شدة صدقه   في وعده : أنه وعد أباه بصبره له على ذبحه ثم وفى بهذا الوعد ، ومن وفى   بوعده في تسليم نفسه للذبح فإن ذلك من أعظم الأدلة على عظيم صدقه في وعده ،   قال تعالى : فلما بلغ معه السعي قال يابني إني أرى في المنام أني أذبحك فانظر ماذا ترى قال ياأبت افعل ما تؤمر ستجدني إن شاء الله من الصابرين فهذا وعده . 

 وقد بين تعالى وفاءه به في قوله : فلما أسلما وتله للجبين الآية [ 37 \ 103 ] ، والتحقيق أن الذبيح هو إسماعيل  ،   وقد دلت على ذلك آيتان من كتاب الله تعالى دلالة واضحة لا لبس فيها ،   وسنوضح ذلك إن شاء الله غاية الإيضاح في سورة " الصافات " ، وثناؤه جل وعلا   في هذه الآية الكريمة على نبيه إسماعيل  بصدق   الوعد يفهم من دليل خطابه أعني مفهوم مخالفته أن إخلاف الوعد مذموم ،  وهذا  المفهوم قد جاء مبينا في مواضع أخر من كتاب الله تعالى ، كقوله تعالى  : فأعقبهم نفاقا في قلوبهم إلى يوم يلقونه بما أخلفوا الله ما وعدوه وبما كانوا يكذبون   [ 9 \ 77 ] ، وقوله : ياأيها الذين آمنوا لم تقولون ما لا تفعلون كبر مقتا عند الله أن تقولوا ما لا تفعلون   [ 61 \ 2 - 3 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وفي الحديث : " آية المنافق ثلاث : إذا حدث كذب وإذا وعد أخلف ، وإذا اؤتمن خان   " . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (262)
سُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ
صـ 438 إلى صـ 444
* *

*
*
 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية : وكان يأمر أهله بالصلاة والزكاة   [ 19 \ 55 ] ، قد بين في مواضع أخر أن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يفعل ذلك الذي أثنى الله به على جده إسماعيل  ، كقوله تعالى : وأمر أهلك بالصلاة واصطبر عليها الآية [ 20 \ 132 ] ، ومعلوم أنه امتثل   [ ص: 438 ] هذا الأمر ، وكقوله : ياأيها الذين آمنوا قوا أنفسكم وأهليكم نارا الآية [ 66 \ 6 ] ، ويدخل في ذلك أمرهم أهليهم بالصلاة والزكاة ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
*
*مسألة 

 اختلف العلماء في لزوم الوفاء بالعهد ،   فقال بعضهم : يلزم الوفاء به مطلقا ، وقال بعضهم : لا يلزم مطلقا ، وقال   بعضهم : إن أدخله بالوعد في ورطة لزم الوفاء به ، وإلا فلا ، ومثاله ما لو   قال له : تزوج ، فقال له : ليس عندي ما أصدق به الزوجة ، فقال : تزوج   والتزم لها الصداق وأنا أدفعه عنك ، فتزوج على هذا الأساس ، فإنه قد أدخله   بوعده في ورطة التزام الصداق ، واحتج من قال يلزمه ، بأدلة منها آيات من   كتاب الله دلت بظواهر عمومها على ذلك وبأحاديث ، فالآيات كقوله تعالى : وأوفوا بالعهد إن العهد كان مسئولا   [ 17 \ 34 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا أوفوا بالعقود الآية [ 5 \ 1 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وأوفوا بعهد الله إذا عاهدتم ولا تنقضوا الأيمان بعد توكيدها الآية [ 16 \ 91 ] ، وقوله هنا : إنه كان صادق الوعد الآية [ 19 \ 54 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

 والأحاديث كحديث " العدة دين " فجعلها دينا دليل على لزومها ، قال صاحب   كشف الخفاء ومزيل الإلباس عما اشتهر من الأحاديث على ألسنة الناس : " العدة دين ، رواه  الطبراني  في الأوسط والقضاعي  وغيرهما عن  ابن مسعود  بلفظ : قال : لا يعد أحدكم صبيه ثم لا ينجز له ، فإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " العدة دين   " ورواه أبو نعيم  عنه بلفظ : إذا وعد أحدكم صبيه فلينجز له : فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وذكره بلفظ " عطية " ورواه  البخاري  في الأدب المفرد موقوفا ، ورواه  الطبراني  والديلمي  عن علي  مرفوعا بلفظ : العدة دين ، ويل لمن وعد ثم أخلف ، ويل له   . " ثلاثا ، ورواه  القضاعي  بلفظ الترجمة فقط ، والديلمي  أيضا بلفظ : " الواعد بالعدة مثل الدين أو أشد   " أي : وعد الواعد ، وفي لفظ له " عدة المؤمن دين ، وعدة المؤمن كالأخذ باليد   " ،  وللطبراني  في الأوسط عن قباث بن أشيم الليثي  مرفوعا : " العدة عطية   " . 

وللخرائطي  في المكارم عن  الحسن البصري  مرسلا : أن   امرأة سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئا فلم تجد عنده ، فقالت :   عدني ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن العدة عطية   " ، وهو في مراسيل أبي داود  ، وكذا في الصمت  لابن أبي الدنيا  عن الحسن    : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " العدة عطية   " ، وفي رواية لهما عن الحسن  أنه قال : سأل رجل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئا ، فقال : " ما عندي ما أعطيك " قال : في المقاصد بعد ذكر الحديث وطرقه : وقد أفردته مع   [ ص: 439 ] ما يلائمه بجزء . انتهى منه ، وقد علم في الجامع الصغير على هذا الحديث من رواية علي عند الديلمي  في مسند الفردوس بالضعف . 

 وقال شارحه المناوي    : وفيه دارم بن قبيصة  ، قال الذهبي    : لا يعرف . اهـ . ولكن قد مر لك أن طرقه متعددة ، وقد روي عن غير علي  من الصحابة كما قدمنا روايته عن  ابن مسعود  ، وقباث بن أشيم الكناني الليثي  رضي الله عنهما ، وسيأتي في هذا المبحث إن شاء الله أحاديث صحيحة ، دالة على الوفاء بالوعد . 

 واحتج من قال بأن الوعد لا يلزم الوفاء به بالإجماع على أن من وعد رجلا   بمال إذا أفلس الواعد لا يضرب للموعود بالوعد مع الغرماء ، ولا يكون مثل   ديونهم اللازمة بغير الوعد ، حكى الإجماع على هذا  ابن عبد البر  ، كما نقله عنه القرطبي  في   تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة ، وفيه مناقشة ، وحجة من فرق بين إدخاله إياه في   ورطة بالوعد فيلزم ، وبين عدم إدخاله إياه فيها فلا يلزم ، أنه إذا أدخله   في ورطة بالوعد ثم رجع في الوعد وتركه في الورطة التي أدخله فيها ، فقد  أضر  به ، وليس للمسلم أن يضر بأخيه ، للحديث " لا ضرر ولا ضرار   " . 

 وقال أبو عبد الله القرطبي  رحمه الله في تفسير هذه الآية : قال مالك    : إذا سأل الرجل الرجل أن يهب له الهبة ، فيقول له نعم ، ثم يبدو له ألا يفعل ، فما أرى يلزمه ، قال مالك    : ولو كان ذلك في قضاء دين فسأله أن يقضيه عنه فقال نعم ، وثم رجال يشهدون عليه فما أحراه أن يلزمه إذا شهد عليه اثنان . 

 وقال أبو حنيفة  وأصحابه ،  والأوزاعي  ،  والشافعي  وسائر   الفقهاء : إن العدة لا يلزم منها شيء ; لأنها منافع لم يقبضها في العارية   لأنها طارئة ، وفي غير العارية هي أشخاص وأعيان موهوبة لم تقبض فلصاحبها   الرجوع فيها ، وفي  البخاري    : واذكر في الكتاب إسماعيل إنه كان صادق الوعد   [ 19 \ 54 ] ، وقضى ابن أشوع  بالوعد ، وذكر ذلك عن  سمرة بن جندب  ، قال  البخاري    : ورأيت إسحاق بن إبراهيم  يحتج بحديث ابن أشوع    . انتهى كلام القرطبي  ، وكلام  البخاري  الذي ذكر القرطبي  بعضه ، هو قوله في آخر كتاب " الشهادات " : باب من أمر بإنجاز الوعد ، وفعله الحسن  واذكر في الكتاب إسماعيل إنه كان صادق الوعد ، وقضى ابن أشوع  بالوعد ، وذكر ذلك عن سمرة  وقال  المسور بن مخرمة    : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وذكر صهرا له ، قال وعدني فوفى لي ، قال أبو عبد الله    : ورأيت إسحاق بن إبراهيم  يحتج بحديث ابن أشوع    : حدثنا  إبراهيم بن حمزة  ، حدثنا   [ ص: 440 ] إبراهيم بن سعد  عن صالح  عن  ابن شهاب  ، عن  عبيد الله بن عبد الله    : أن  عبد الله بن عباس  رضي الله عنهما أخبره قال أخبرني أبو سفيان  أن هرقل  قال له : سألتك ماذا يأمركم ، فزعمت أنه أمركم بالصلاة والصدق والعفاف والوفاء بالعهد وأداء الأمانة ، قال : وهذه صفة نبي   . 

 حدثنا  قتيبة بن سعيد  ، حدثنا  إسماعيل بن جعفر  عن  أبي سهيل نافع بن مالك بن أبي عامر  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " آية المنافق ثلاث : إذا حدث كذب ، وإذا اؤتمن خان ، وإذا وعد أخلف   " ، حدثنا  إبراهيم بن موسى  ، أخبرنا هشام  عن  ابن جريج  قال : أخبرني  عمرو بن دينار  عن محمد بن علي  عن  جابر بن عبد الله  رضي الله عنهم قال : لما مات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جاء أبا بكر  مال من قبل  العلاء بن الحضرمي  فقال أبو بكر    : من كان له على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دين ، أو كانت له قبله عدة فليأتنا ، قال جابر    : فقلت وعدني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يعطيني هكذا وهكذا وهكذا ، فبسط يديه ثلاث مرات ، قال جابر    : فعد في يدي خمسمائة ، ثم خمسمائة ، ثم خمسمائة   . 

 حدثنا محمد بن عبد الرحيم  ، أخبرنا  سعيد بن سليمان  ، حدثنا  مروان بن شجاع  عن سالم الأفطس  عن  سعيد بن جبير    : قال : سألني يهودي من أهل الحيرة     : أي الأجلين قضى موسى  ؟ قلت : لا أدري حتى أقدم على حبر العرب فأسأله ، فقدمت فسألت  ابن عباس  ، قال : قضى أكثرهما وأطيبهما ، إن رسول الله إذا قال فعل . انتهى من صحيح  البخاري  ، وقوله في ترجمة الباب المذكور " وفعله الحسن    " يعني الأمر بإنجاز الوعد ، ووجه احتجاجه بآية : إنه كان صادق الوعد ، أن الثناء عليه بصدق الوعد يفهم منه أن إخلافه مذموم فاعله ، فلا يجوز ، وابن الأشوع المذكور هو سعيد بن عمرو بن أشوع الهمداني الكوفي  ، كان قاضي الكوفة  في زمان إمارة  خالد القسري  على العراق  ، وقد وقع بيان روايته المذكورة عن  سمرة بن جندب  في تفسير إسحاق بن راهويه ، وهو إسحاق بن إبراهيم  الذي ذكر  البخاري  أنه رآه يحتج بحديث ابن أشوع  ، كما قاله ابن حجر  في   " الفتح " ، والمراد أنه كان يحتج به في القول بوجوب إنجاز الوعد ، وصهر   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي أثنى عليه بوفائه له بالوعد هو  أبو العاص بن الربيع  زوج  زينب بنت رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد أسره المسلمون يوم بدر  كافرا ، وقد وعده برد ابنته زينب  إليه ، وردها إليه ، خلافا لمن زعم أن الصهر المذكور أبو بكر  رضي الله عنه ، وقد ذكر  البخاري  في الباب المذكور أربعة أحاديث في كل واحد منها دليل على الوفاء بإنجاز الوعد   . 

 الأول : حديث  أبي سفيان بن حرب  في قصة هرقل  وهو طرف من حديث صحيح   [ ص: 441 ] مشهور ، ووجه الدلالة منه في قوله : " فزعمت أنه أمركم بالصلاة والصدق والعفاف والوفاء بالعهد وأداء الأمانة     " فإن جميع المذكورات في هذا الحديث مع الوفاء بالعهد كلها واجبة ، وهي   الصلاة والصدق والعفاف وأداء الأمانة ، وقد ذكر بعد ذلك أن هذه الأمور صفة   نبي والاقتداء بالأنبياء واجب . 

 الثاني : حديث  أبي هريرة  في آية المنافق ، ومحل الدليل منه قوله " وإذا وعد أخلف   " فكون إخلاف الوعد من علامات المنافق يدل على أن المسلم لا يجوز له أن يتسم بسمات المنافقين . 

 الثالث : حديث جابر  في قصته مع أبي بكر  ، ووجه الدلالة منه أن أبا بكر  قال : من كان له على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دين أو كانت له قبله عدة . . . الحديث ، فجعل العدة كالدين ، وأنجز لجابر  ما وعده النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من المال ، فدل ذلك على الوجوب . 

 الرابع : حديث  ابن عباس  في أي الأجلين قضى موسى  ،   ووجه الدلالة منه أنه قضى أطيبهما وأكثرهما ، وأن رسول الله صلى الله  عليه  وسلم إذا قال فعل ، فعلى المؤمنين الاقتداء بالرسل ، وأن يفعلوا إذا  قالوا  ، وفي الاستدلال بهذه الأحاديث مناقشات من المخالفين . 

 ومن أقوى الأدلة في الوفاء بالعهد قوله تعالى : كبر مقتا عند الله أن تقولوا ما لا تفعلون   [ 61 \ 3 ] ; لأن المقت الكبير من الله على عدم الوفاء بالقول يدل على التحريم الشديد في عدم الوفاء به ، وقال ابن حجر  في " الفتح " في الكلام على ترجمة الباب المذكورة : قال المهلب    : إنجاز الوعد مأمور به مندوب إليه عند الجميع وليس بفرض ؛ لاتفاقهم على أن الموعود لا يضارب بما وعد به مع الغرماء . اهـ . 

 ونقل الإجماع في ذلك مردود ، فإن الخلاف مشهور لكن القائل به قليل . وقال  ابن عبد البر  وابن العربي    : أجل من قال به  عمر بن العزيز      . انتهى محل الغرض من كلام الحافظ في الفتح ، وقال أيضا : وخرج بعضهم   الخلاف في هذه المسألة على الخلاف في الهبة ، هل تملك بالقبض أو قبله . 

 فإذا علمت أقوال أهل العلم في هذه المسألة ، وما استدل به كل فريق منهم   فاعلم أن الذي يظهر لي في هذه المسألة والله تعالى أعلم : أن إخلاف الوعد   لا يجوز ، لكونه من علامات المنافقين ، ولأن الله يقول : كبر مقتا عند الله أن تقولوا ما لا تفعلون ،   وظاهر عمومه يشمل إخلاف الوعد ، ولكن الواعد إذا امتنع من إنجاز الوعد لا   يحكم عليه به ولا يلزم به جبرا ، بل يؤمر به ولا يجبر عليه ; لأن أكثر   علماء الأمة على أنه لا يجبر على الوفاء به ; لأنه وعد بمعروف محض ، والعلم   عند الله تعالى . 
*
*[ ص: 442 ]   ] قوله تعالى : أولئك الذين أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين من ذرية آدم وممن حملنا مع نوح ومن ذرية إبراهيم وإسرائيل وممن هدينا واجتبينا إذا تتلى عليهم آيات الرحمن خروا سجدا وبكيا ، الإشارة في قوله : أولئك ، راجعة إلى الأنبياء المذكورين في هذه السورة الكريمة ، وقد بين الله هنا أنه أنعم عليهم واجتباهم وهداهم ، وزاد على هذا في سورة " النساء " بيان جميع من أنعم عليهم من غير الأنبياء في قوله : ومن يطع الله والرسول فأولئك مع الذين أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقا   [ 4 \ 69 ] ، وبين في سورة الفاتحة : أن صراط الذين أنعم عليهم غير صراط المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين في قوله : اهدنا الصراط المستقيم صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين   [ 1 \ 6 - 7 ] ، وقال ابن كثير  رحمه الله في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : قال  السدي   وابن جرير  رحمهما الله : فالذي عنى به من ذرية آدم    : " إدريس " ، والذي عنى به من ذرية من حملنا مع نوح : " إبراهيم    " ، والذي عنى به من ذرية إبراهيم    : " إسحاق  ويعقوب  وإسماعيل    " ، والذي عنى به من ذرية إسرائيل    : " موسى  وهارون  وزكريا  ويحيى  وعيسى ابن مريم    " ، قال  ابن جرير    : ولذلك فرق أنسابهم وإن كان يجمع جميعهم آدم    ; لأن فيهم من ليس من ولد من كان مع نوح  في السفينة وهو إدريس  فإنه جد نوح    . 

 قلت : هذا هو الأظهر أن إدريس  في عمود نسب نوح  عليهما وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام ، وقد قيل : إنه من أنبياء بني إسرائيل  أخذا   من حديث الإسراء حيث قال في سلامه على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : مرحبا   بالنبي الصالح ، والأخ الصالح ، ولم يقل : والولد الصالح ، كما قال آدم  وإبراهيم  عليهما وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام . انتهى الغرض من كلام ابن كثير  رحمه الله تعالى . 

 وقال ابن كثير  أيضا في  تفسير هذه الآية  الكريمة : يقول تعالى : هؤلاء النبيون ، وليس المراد  المذكورين في هذه  السورة فقط ، بل جنس الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام ،  استطرد من ذكر  الأشخاص إلى الجنس ، إلى أن قال في آخر كلامه : ومما يؤيد أن  المراد بهذه  الآية جنس الأنبياء أنها كقوله تعالى في سورة " الأنعام " : وتلك حجتنا آتيناها إبراهيم على قومه نرفع درجات من نشاء إن ربك حكيم عليم ووهبنا له إسحاق ويعقوب كلا هدينا ونوحا هدينا من قبل ومن ذريته داود وسليمان إلى قوله : أولئك الذين هدى الله فبهداهم اقتده   [ 6 \ 83 - 90 ] ، اهـ ،   [ ص: 443 ] وقد قال تعالى في صفة هؤلاء المذكورين في " الأنعام " : واجتبيناهم وهديناهم إلى صراط مستقيم   [ 6 \ 87 ] ، كما قال في صفة هؤلاء المذكورين في سورة " مريم " : وممن هدينا واجتبينا   [ 19 \ 58 ] . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : إذا تتلى عليهم آيات الرحمن خروا سجدا وبكيا ،   بين فيه أن هؤلاء الأنبياء المذكورين إذا تتلى عليهم آيات ربهم بكوا   وسجدوا ، وأشار إلى هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر بالنسبة إلى المؤمنين لا خصوص   الأنبياء ، كقوله تعالى : قل آمنوا به أو لا تؤمنوا إن الذين أوتوا العلم من قبله إذا يتلى عليهم يخرون للأذقان سجدا ويقولون سبحان ربنا إن كان وعد ربنا لمفعولا ويخرون للأذقان يبكون ويزيدهم خشوعا   [ 17 \ 107 - 109 ] ، وقوله : وإذا سمعوا ما أنزل إلى الرسول ترى أعينهم تفيض من الدمع مما عرفوا من الحق   [ 5 \ 83 ] ، وقوله تعالى : إنما المؤمنون الذين إذا ذكر الله وجلت قلوبهم وإذا تليت عليهم آياته زادتهم إيمانا   [ 8 \ 2 ] ، وقوله تعالى : الله نزل أحسن الحديث كتابا متشابها مثاني تقشعر منه جلود الذين يخشون ربهم ثم تلين جلودهم وقلوبهم إلى ذكر الله     [ 39 \ 23 ] ، فكل هذه الآيات فيها الدلالة على أنهم إذا سمعوا آيات  ربهم  تتلى تأثروا تأثرا عظيما ، يحصل منه لبعضهم البكاء والسجود ، ولبعضهم   قشعريرة الجلد ولين القلوب والجلود ، ونحو ذلك . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وبكيا ، جمع باك ، وعن  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه أنه قرأ هذه الآية من سورة " مريم    " فسجد وقال : هذا السجود ، فأين البكي ؟ يريد البكاء ، وهذا الموضع من عزائم السجود بلا خلاف بين العلماء في ذلك . 
**قوله تعالى : فخلف من بعدهم خلف أضاعوا الصلاة واتبعوا الشهوات فسوف يلقون غيا إلا من تاب وآمن وعمل صالحا فأولئك يدخلون الجنة ولا يظلمون شيئا   . 

 الضمير في قوله " من بعدهم " راجع إلى النبيين المذكورين في قوله تعالى : أولئك الذين أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين من ذرية آدم وممن حملنا مع نوح الآية [ 19 \ 58 ] ، أي : فخلف من بعد أولئك النبيين خلف ، أي : أولاد سوء ، قال القرطبي  رحمه الله في تفسير سورة " الأعراف " قال أبو حاتم    : الخلف بسكون اللام : الأولاد ، الواحد والجمع فيه سواء ، والخلف بفتح اللام : البدل ، ولدا كان أو غريبا ، وقال  ابن الأعرابي    : الخلف بالفتح : الصالح ، وبالسكون : الطالح ، قال لبيد    : 

 [ ص: 444 ] 
**ذهب الذين يعاش في أكنافهم وبقيت في خلف كجلد الأجرب* *ومنه   قيل للرديء من الكلام : خلف ، ومنه المثل السائر " سكت ألفا ونطق خلفا " ،   فخلف في الذم بالإسكان ، وخلف بالفتح في المدح ، هذا هو المستعمل المشهور  ،  قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يحمل هذا العلم من كل خلف عدوله   " وقد يستعمل كل واحد منهما موضع الآخر ، قال  حسان بن ثابت  رضي الله عنه : 


**لنا القدم الأولى إليك وخلفنا     لأولنا في طاعة الله تابع 
**وقال آخر : 


**إنا وجدنا خلفا بئس الخلف     أغلق عنا بابه ثم حلف 
لا يدخل البواب إلا من عرف     عبدا إذا ما ناء بالحمل وقف 
**ويروى : خضف ، أي : ردم . انتهى منه ، و الردام : الضراط . 

 ومعنى الآية الكريمة أن هذا الخلف السيئ الذي خلف من بعد أولئك النبيين   الكرام كان من صفاتهم القبيحة : أنهم أضاعوا الصلاة ، واتبعوا الشهوات ،   واختلف أهل العلم في المراد بإضاعتهم الصلاة ، فقال بعضهم : المراد بإضاعتها تأخيرها عن وقتها ، وممن يروى عنه هذا القول  ابن مسعود  ، والنخعي  ،  والقاسم بن مخيمرة  ، ومجاهد  ،  وعمر بن عبد العزيز  وغيرهم ، وقال القرطبي  في تفسير هذه الآية : إن هذا القول هو الصحيح ، وقال بعضهم : إضاعتها الإخلال بشروطها ، وممن اختار هذا القول  الزجاج  ، وقال بعضهم : المراد بإضاعتها جحد وجوبها ، ويروى هذا القول وما قبله عن  محمد بن كعب القرظي  ، وقيل : إضاعتها : إقامتها في غير الجماعات ، وقيل : إضاعتها : تعطيل المساجد والاشتغال بالصنائع والأسباب .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (263)
سُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ
صـ 445 إلى صـ 451
* *

*

*
 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : وكل هذه الأقوال تدخل في الآية ; لأن   تأخيرها عن وقتها ، وعدم إقامتها في الجماعة ، والإخلال بشروطها ، وجحد   وجوبها ، وتعطيل المساجد منها كل ذلك إضاعة لها ، وإن كانت أنواع الإضاعة   تتفاوت ، واختلف العلماء أيضا في الخلف المذكورين من هم ؟ فقيل : هم اليهود  ، ويروى عن  ابن عباس  ومقاتل  ، وقيل : هم اليهود  والنصارى  ، ويروى عن  السدي  ، وقيل : هم قوم من أمة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم يأتون عند ذهاب الصالحين منها ، يركب بعضهم بعضا في الأزقة زنى ، ويروى عن مجاهد  وعطاء  وقتادة   ومحمد بن كعب القرظي  ، وقيل : إنهم أهل الغرب ، وفيهم   [ ص: 445 ] أقوال أخر . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : وكونهم من أمة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس بوجيه عندي ; لأن قوله تعالى : فخلف من بعدهم     [ 19 \ 59 ] ، صيغة تدل على الوقوع في الزمن الماضي ، ولا يمكن صرفها  إلى  المستقبل إلا بدليل يجب الرجوع إليه كما ترى ، والظاهر أنهم اليهود  والنصارى  وغيرهم   من الكفار الذين خلفوا أنبياءهم وصالحيهم قبل نزول الآية ، فأضاعوا  الصلاة  ، واتبعوا الشهوات ، وعلى كل حال فالعبرة بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص  السبب ،  فكل خلف أضاعوا الصلاة واتبعوا الشهوات يدخلون في الذم والوعيد  المذكور في  هذه الآية ، واتباع الشهوات المذكور في الآية عام في اتباع كل  مشتهى يشغل  عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة ، وعن علي  رضي الله عنه : من بنى المشيد ، وركب المنظور ، ولبس المشهور فهو ممن اتبع الشهوات   . 

 وقوله تعالى : فسوف يلقون غيا ، اعلم أولا أن العرب تطلق الغي على كل شر ، والرشاد على كل خير ، قال المرقش الأصغر    : 


**فمن يلق خيرا يحمد الناس أمره     ومن يغو لا يعدم على الغي لائما 
**فقوله   : " ومن يغو " يعني ومن يقع في شر ، والإطلاق المشهور هو أن الغي الضلال ،   وفي المراد بقوله " غيا " في الآية أقوال متقاربة ، منها أن الكلام على   حذف مضاف ، أي : فسوف يلقون جزاء غي ، ولا شك أنهم سيلقون جزاء ضلالهم ،   وممن قال بهذا القول :  الزجاج  ، ونظير هذا التفسير قوله تعالى : يلق أثاما   [ 25 \ 68 ] ، عند من يقول : إن معناه يلق مجازاة آثامه في الدنيا ، ويشبه هذا المعنى قوله تعالى : إنما يأكلون في بطونهم نارا   [ 4 \ 10 ] ، وقوله : أولئك ما يأكلون في بطونهم إلا النار     [ 2 \ 174 ] ، فأطلق النار على ما أكلوا في بطونهم في الدنيا من المال   الحرام لأنها جزاؤه ، كما أطلق الغي والأثام على العذاب لأنه جزاؤهما ،   ومنها أن الغي في الآية الخسران والحصول في الورطات ، وممن روي عنه هذا   القول :  ابن عباس  ، وابن زيد  ، وروي عن ابن زيد  أيضا   " غيا " أي : شرا أو ضلالا أو خيبة ، وقال بعضهم : إن المراد بقوله " غيا  "  في الآية : واد في جهنم من قيح ; لأنه يسيل فيه قيح أهل النار وصديدهم ،   وهو بعيد القعر خبيث الطعم ، وممن قال بهذا  ابن مسعود  ،  والبراء بن عازب  ، وروي عن عائشة  ، وشفي بن ماتع    . 

 [ ص: 446 ] وجاء حديث مرفوع بمقتضى هذا القول من حديث أبي أمامة   وابن عباس  ، فيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن غيا واد في جنهم   " كما في حديث  ابن عباس  ، وفي حديث أبي أمامة      : أن غيا ، وأثاما : نهران في أسفل جهنم ، يسيل فيهما صديد أهل النار ،   والظاهر أنه لم يصح في ذلك شيء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد ذكر ابن كثير  في تفسير هذه الآية حديث أبي أمامة   صدي بن عجلان الباهلي  الذي أشرنا له آنفا ، ثم قال : هذا حديث غريب ورفعه منكر ، وقيل : إن المعنى : فسوف يلقون غيا ، أي : ضلالا في الآخرة عن طريق الجنة ، ذكره  الزمخشري  ،   وفيه أقوال أخر ، ومدار جميع الأقوال في ذلك على شيء واحد ، وهو : أن   أولئك الخلف الذين أضاعوا الصلاة واتبعوا الشهوات سوف يلقون يوم القيامة   عذابا عظيما . 

 فإذا عرفت كلام العلماء في هذه الآية الكريمة ، وأن الله تعالى توعد فيها   من أضاع الصلاة واتبع الشهوات بالغي الذي هو الشر العظيم والعذاب الأليم ،   فاعلم أنه أشار إلى هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر كقوله في ذم الذين يضيعون الصلاة ولا يحافظون عليها وتهديدهم : فويل للمصلين الذين هم عن صلاتهم ساهون الذين هم يراءون ويمنعون الماعون   [ 107 \ 4 - 7 ] ، وقوله في ذم المنافقين : وإذا قاموا إلى الصلاة قاموا كسالى يراءون الناس ولا يذكرون الله إلا قليلا   [ 4 \ 142 ] ، وقوله فيهم أيضا : وما منعهم أن تقبل منهم نفقاتهم إلا أنهم كفروا بالله وبرسوله ولا يأتون الصلاة إلا وهم كسالى ولا ينفقون إلا وهم كارهون   [ 9 \ 54 ] ، وأشار في مواضع كثيرة إلى ذم الذين يتبعون الشهوات وتهديدهم ، كقوله تعالى : والذين كفروا يتمتعون ويأكلون كما تأكل الأنعام والنار مثوى لهم   [ 47 \ 12 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ذرهم يأكلوا ويتمتعوا ويلههم الأمل فسوف يعلمون   [ 15 \ 3 ] ، وقوله تعالى : كلوا وتمتعوا قليلا إنكم مجرمون ويل يومئذ للمكذبين     [ 77 \ 46 - 47 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، ويفهم من مفهوم مخالفة  الآية  الكريمة : أن الخلف الطيبين لا يضيعون الصلاة ، ولا يتبعون الشهوات ،  وقد  أشار تعالى إلى هذا في مواضع من كتابه ، كقوله تعالى : قد أفلح المؤمنون الذين هم في صلاتهم خاشعون ، إلى قوله : والذين هم على صلواتهم يحافظون أولئك هم الوارثون الذين يرثون الفردوس هم فيها خالدون   [ 23 \ 1 - 10 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وكقوله :   [ ص: 447 ] وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى فإن الجنة هي المأوى   [ 79 \ 40 - 41 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
*
*مسائل تتعلق بهذه الآية الكريمة 

 المسألة الأولى : أجمع العلماء على أن تارك الصلاة الجاحد لوجوبها ،   كافر ، وأنه يقتل كفرا ما لم يتب ، والظاهر أن ترك ما لا تصح الصلاة  بدونه  كالوضوء وغسل الجنابة كتركها ، وجحد وجوبه كجحد وجوبها . 
**المسألة الثانية : اختلف العلماء في تارك صلاة عمدا تهاونا وتكاسلا مع اعترافه بوجوبها ،   هل هو كافر أو مسلم ، وهل يقتل كفرا أو حدا أو لا يقتل ؟ فذهب بعض أهل   العلم إلى أنه كافر مرتد يستتاب ، فإن تاب فذلك ، وإن لم يتب قتل كفرا ،   وممن قال بهذا :  الإمام أحمد  رحمه الله في أصح الروايتين ، وهو مروي عن  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه ، وبه قال  ابن المبارك  ،  وإسحاق بن راهويه  ، ومنصور  الفقيه من الشافعية ، ويروى أيضا عن أبي الطيب بن سلمة  من الشافعية ، وهو رواية ضعيفة عن مالك  ، واحتج أهل هذا القول بأدلة ، منها قوله تعالى : فإن تابوا وأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة فإخوانكم الآية   [ 9 \ 11 ] ، ويفهم من مفهوم الآية : أنهم إن لم يقيموا الصلاة لم يكونوا   من إخوان المؤمنين ، ومن انتفت عنهم أخوة المؤمنين فهم من الكافرين ; لأن   الله يقول : إنما المؤمنون إخوة الآية [ 49 \ 10 ] ، ومنها حديث جابر  الثابت في صحيح مسلم  عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من طريقين ، لفظ المتن في الأولى منهما : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إن بين الرجل وبين الشرك والكفر ترك الصلاة   " ، ولفظ المتن في الأخرى : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " بين الرجل وبين الشرك والكفر ترك الصلاة   " انتهى منه ، وهو واضح في أن تارك الصلاة كافر ; لأن عطف الشرك على الكفر فيه تأكيد قوي لكونه كافرا ، ومنها حديث  أم سلمة  ، وحديث  عوف بن مالك  الآتيين الدالين على قتال الأمراء إذا لم يصلوا ، وهما في صحيح مسلم  مع حديث  عبادة بن الصامت  المتفق عليه ، قال : بايعنا   رسول الله على السمع والطاعة في منشطنا ومكرهنا وعسرنا ويسرنا وأثرة  علينا  ، وألا ننازع الأمر أهله ، قال : " إلا أن تروا كفرا بواحا عندكم  فيه من  الله برهان   " ، فدل مجموع الأحاديث المذكورة أن ترك  الصلاة كفر  بواح عليه من الله برهان ، وقد قدمنا هذه الأحاديث المذكورة في  سورة "  البقرة " ، وهذا من أقوى أدلة أهل هذا القول ، ومنها حديث  بريدة بن الحصيب الأسلمي  رضي الله عنه ، قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " العهد الذي   [ ص: 448 ] بيننا وبينهم الصلاة ، فمن تركها فقد كفر   " أخرجه  الإمام أحمد  ، وأصحاب السنن ،  وابن حبان  والحاكم  ، وقال الشوكاني  في ) نيل الأوطار ( في هذا الحديث : صححه  النسائي  ، والعراقي  ، وقال النووي  في شرح ) المهذب ( : رواه الترمذي   والنسائي  ، قال الترمذي    : حديث حسن صحيح ، وقال الحاكم  في المستدرك بعد أن ساق هذا الحديث بإسناده : هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ، لا تعرف له علة بوجه من الوجوه ، فقد احتجا جميعا  بعبد الله بن بريدة  عن أبيه ، واحتج مسلم   بالحسين بن واقد  ، ولم يخرجاه بهذا اللفظ ، ولهذا الحديث شاهد صحيح على شرطهما جميعا ، أخبرنا أحمد بن سهل  الفقيه ببخارى  ، حدثنا قيس بن أنيف  ، حدثنا  قتيبة بن سعيد  ، حدثنا  بشر بن المفضل  ، عن الجريري  عن عبد الله بن شقيق  ، عن  أبي هريرة  قال : كان أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يرون شيئا من الأعمال تركه كفر غير الصلاة ، وأقره الذهبي  على تصحيحه لحديث بريدة  المذكور ، وقال في أثر ابن شقيق  عن  أبي هريرة  المذكور : لم يتكلم عليه وإسناده صالح . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : والظاهر أن قول الحافظ الذهبي  رحمه الله " لم يتكلم عليه " سهو منه ; لأنه تكلم عليه في كلامه على حديث بريدة  المذكور آنفا ، حيث قال : ولهذا الحديث شاهد صحيح على شرطهما جميعا ، يعني أثر ابن شقيق  المذكور كما ترى ، وقال النووي  في شرح المهذب : وعن عبد الله بن شقيق العقيلي التابعي  المتفق على جلالته : كان أصحاب محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يرون شيئا من الأعمال تركه كفر غير الصلاة ، رواه الترمذي  في كتاب الإيمان بإسناد صحيح . انتهى منه ، وقد ذكر النووي  رحمه الله في كلامه هذا الاتفاق على جلالة ابن شقيق  المذكور مع أن فيه نصبا ، وقال المجد في المنتقى : وعن عبد الله بن شقيق العقيلي    : كان أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . . . إلى آخره ، ثم قال : رواه الترمذي    . اهـ ، ولا يخفى عليك أن رواية الحاكم  فيها  أبو هريرة  ورواية الترمذي  ليس فيها  أبو هريرة  ، وحديث  بريدة بن الحصيب  ، وأثر ابن شقيق  المذكوران فيهما الدلالة الواضحة على أن ترك الصلاة عمدا تهاونا كفر ، ولو أقر تاركها بوجوبها ، وبذلك يعتضد حديث جابر  المذكور عند مسلم    . 

 ومن الأدلة الدالة على أن ترك الصلاة كفر ما رواه  الإمام أحمد   والطبراني  في الكبير والأوسط من حديث  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أنه ذكر الصلاة يوما فقال : " من   حافظ عليها كانت له نورا وبرهانا ونجاة يوم القيامة ، ومن لم يحافظ عليها   لم يكن له نور ولا برهان ولا نجاة ، وكان يوم القيامة مع قارون  وفرعون  وهامان  وأبي بن   [ ص: 449 ] خلف    " اهـ ، وهذا الحديث أوضح دلالة على كفر تارك الصلاة ; لأن انتفاء النور والبرهان والنجاة ، والكينونة مع فرعون  وهامان  وقارون  وأبي بن خلف  يوم القيامة أوضح دليل على الكفر كما ترى ، وقال الهيثمي  في ) مجمع الزوائد ( في هذا الحديث : رواه أحمد   والطبراني  في الكبير والأوسط ، ورجال أحمد  ثقات . اهـ . وفي الباب أحاديث غير ما ذكرنا ، منها ما هو ضعيف ومنها ما هو صالح للاحتجاج ، وذكر طرفا منها الهيثمي  في مجمع الزوائد ، وفيما ذكرناه كفاية . 

 وذهبت جماعة من أهل العلم إلى أن تارك الصلاة عمدا تهاونا وتكاسلا إذا كان   معترفا بوجوبها غير كافر ، وأنه يقتل حدا - كالزاني المحصن - لا كفرا ،   وهذا هو مذهب مالك  وأصحابه ، وهو مذهب  الشافعي  وجمهور أصحابه ، وعزاه النووي  في شرح المهذب للأكثرين من السلف والخلف ، وقال في شرح مسلم    : ذهب مالك   والشافعي  رحمهما   الله تعالى والجماهير من السلف والخلف إلى أنه لا يكفر بل يفسق ويستتاب ،   فإن تاب وإلا قتلناه حدا كالزاني المحصن ، ولكنه يقتل بالسيف . اهـ . 

 واعلم : أن هذا القول يحتاج إلى الدليل من جهتين ، وهما عدم كفره ، وأنه   يقتل ، وهذه أدلتهم على الأمرين معا ، أما أدلتهم على أنه يقتل : 

 فمنها قوله تعالى : فإن تابوا وأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة فخلوا سبيلهم     [ 9 \ 5 ] ، فإن الله تعالى في هذه الآية اشترط في تخلية سبيلهم إقامتهم   الصلاة ، ويفهم من مفهوم الشرط أنهم إن لم يقيموها لم يخل سبيلهم وهو  كذلك .  

 ) ومنها ( ما رواه الشيخان عن  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أمرت   أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا ألا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله ،   ويقيموا الصلاة ، ويؤتوا الزكاة ، فإذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهم   وأموالهم إلا بحقها   " اهـ . 

 فهذا الحديث الصحيح يدل على أنهم لا تعصم دماؤهم ولا أموالهم إلا بإقامة الصلاة كما ترى . 

 ومنها : ما أخرجه الشيخان عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  رضي الله عنه قال : بعث علي  رضي الله عنه وهو باليمن  إلى   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذهبية فقسمها بين أربعة فقال رجل : يا رسول   الله ، اتق الله ، فقال : " ويلك أولست أحق أهل الأرض أن يتقي الله " ؟ ثم   ولى الرجل ، فقال  خالد بن الوليد    : يا رسول الله ، ألا أضرب عنقه ؟ فقال : " لا ، لعله أن   [ ص: 450 ] يكون يصلي " فقال خالد      : وكم من مصل يقول بلسانه ما ليس في قلبه ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله  عليه  وسلم : " إني لم أومر أن أنقب عن قلوب الناس ، ولا أشق بطونهم    "  مختصر من حديث متفق عليه ، فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث  الصحيح "  لا " يعني لا تقتله ، وتعليله ذلك بقوله " لعله أن يكون يصلي "  فيه  الدلالة الواضحة على النهي عن قتل المصلين ، ويفهم منه أنه إن لم يصل  يقتل ،  وهو كذلك . 

 ومنها ما رواه مسلم  في صحيحه عن  أم سلمة  رضي الله عنها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " إنه   يستعمل عليكم أمراء فتعرفون وتنكرون ، فمن كره فقد برئ ، ومن أنكر فقد  سلم  ، ولكن من رضي وتابع " قالوا : يا رسول الله ، ألا نقاتلهم ؟ قال : "  لا  ما صلوا   " هذا لفظ مسلم  في   صحيحه ، و " ما " في قوله " ما صلوا " مصدرية ظرفية ، أي : لا تقاتلوهم   مدة كونهم يصلون ، ويفهم منه أنهم إن لم يصلوا قوتلوا ، وهو كذلك ، مع أنه   صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في حديث  عبادة بن الصامت  المتفق عليه : " إلا أن تروا كفرا بواحا عندكم من الله فيه برهان   " ، فحديث  أم سلمة  هذا ونحو حديث  عوف بن مالك  الآتي يدل على قتل من لم يصل ، وبضميمة حديث  عبادة بن الصامت  إلى ذلك يظهر الدليل على الكفر بترك الصلاة ; لأنه قال في حديث  عبادة بن الصامت    : " إلا أن تروا كفرا بواحا   . " الحديث ، وأشار في حديث  أم سلمة   وعوف بن مالك    : إلى أنهم إن تركوا الصلاة قوتلوا ، فدل ذلك على أن تركها من الكفر البواح ، وهذا من أقوى أدلة أهل القول الأول ، وحديث  عوف بن مالك  المذكور هو ما رواه مسلم  في صحيحه عنه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بلفظ : قال : " خيار   أئمتكم الذين تحبونهم ويحبونكم ويصلون عليكم وتصلون عليهم ، وشرار أئمتكم   الذين تبغضونهم ويبغضونكم وتلعنونهم ويلعنونكم " قيل : يا رسول الله ،  أفلا  ننابذهم بالسيف ؟ قال : " لا ، ما أقاموا فيكم الصلاة   . " الحديث ، وفيه الدلالة الواضحة على قتالهم إذا لم يقيموا الصلاة كما ترى . 

 ومن أدلة أهل هذا القول على قتل تارك الصلاة ، ما رواه الأئمة الثلاثة : مالك  في موطئه ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  في مسنديهما ، عن  عبيد الله بن عدي بن الخيار    : أن رجلا من الأنصار  حدثه   أنه أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في مجلس يساره يستأذنه في قتل   رجل من المنافقين ، فجهر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : " أليس يشهد   ألا إله إلا الله " ؟ قال الأنصاري : بلى يا رسول الله ، ولا شهادة له ،   قال : " أليس يشهد أن محمدا  رسول الله " ؟ قال : بلى ولا شهادة له ، قال : " أليس يصلي " ؟ قال : بلى ولا صلاة له ، قال : " أولئك الذين نهاني   [ ص: 451 ] الله عن قتلهم   " اهـ . وفي رواية : عنهم . 

 هذا هو خلاصة أدلة أهل هذا القول على قتل تارك الصلاة ، واعلم أن جمهور من   قال بقتله يقولون إنه يقتل بالسيف ، وقال بعضهم : يضرب بالخشب حتى يموت ،   وقال ابن سريج    : ينخس بحديدة أو يضرب بخشبة ، ويقال له : صل وإلا قتلناك ، ولا يزال يكرر عليه حتى يصلي أو يموت . 

 واختلفوا في استتابته ،  فقال بعضهم :  يستتاب ثلاثة أيام ، فإن تاب وإلا قتل ، وقال بعضهم : لا  يستتاب ; لأنه  يقتل حدا والحدود لا تسقط بالتوبة ، وقال بعضهم : إن لم يبق  من الضروري  إلا قدر ركعة ولم يصل قتل ، وبعضهم يقول : لا يقتل حتى يخرج  وقتها ،  والجمهور على أنه يقتل بترك صلاة واحدة ، وهو ظاهر الأدلة ، وقيل :  لا  يقتل حتى يترك أكثر من واحدة ، وعن  الإمام أحمد  روايتان : إحداهما أنه لا يقتل حتى يضيق وقت الصلاة الثانية المتروكة مع الأولى ، والأخرى : لا يقتل حتى يضيق وقت الرابعة . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : أظهر الأقوال عندي أنه يقتل بالسيف ،   وأنه يستتاب ، للإجماع على قبول توبته إذا تاب ، والأظهر أنه يستتاب في   الحال ، ولا يمهل ثلاثة أيام وهو يمتنع من الصلاة لظواهر النصوص المذكورة ،   وأنه لا يقتل حتى لا يبقى من الوقت الضروري ما يسع ركعة بسجدتيها ،  والعلم  عند الله تعالى . 

 وأما أدلة أهل هذا القول على عدم كفره ، فمنها قوله تعالى : إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء   [ 4 \ 116 ] ، ومنها حديث  عبادة بن الصامت  رضي الله عنه الذي رواه مالك  في الموطأ عن  يحيى بن سعيد  ، عن  محمد بن يحيى بن حبان  ، عن  ابن محيريز    : أن رجلا من بني كنانة  يدعى المخدجي  سمع رجلا بالشام  يكنى أبا محمد  يقول : إن الوتر واجب ، فقال المخدجي    : فرحت إلى  عبادة بن الصامت  فاعترضت له وهو رائح إلى المسجد فأخبرته بالذي قال أبو محمد  ، فقال عبادة    : كذب أبو محمد  سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " خمس   صلوات كتبهن الله عز وجل على العباد فمن جاء بهن لم يضيع منهن شيئا   استخفافا بحقهن كان له عند الله عهد أن يدخله الجنة ، ومن لم يأت بهن فليس   له عند الله عهد إن شاء عذبه وإن شاء أدخله الجنة   "   .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (264)
سُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ
صـ 452 إلى صـ 458*
*
*
*
*


* انتهى منه بلفظه ، وفي سنن أبي داود    : حدثنا  القعنبي  عن مالك  ، عن  يحيى بن سعيد  ، عن محمد بن حبان  ، إلى آخر الإسناد ، والمتن كلفظ الموطأ الذي ذكرنا ، وفي سنن  النسائي    : أخبرنا قتيبة  عن مالك  عن  يحيى بن سعيد  ، عن  محمد بن يحيى بن حبان  ، إلى آخر الإسناد والمتن كاللفظ المذكور ، وفي سنن  ابن ماجه    : حدثنا  محمد بن بشار  ، ثنا  ابن أبي عدي  عن   [ ص: 452 ] شعبة  ، عن  عبد ربه بن سعيد  ، عن  محمد بن يحيى بن حبان  ، عن  ابن محيريز  عن المخدجي  ، عن  عبادة بن الصامت  قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " خمس صلوات افترضهن الله على عباده   . . . " إلى آخر الحديث المذكور بمعناه قريبا من لفظه ، ومعلوم أن رجال هذه الأسانيد ثقات معروفون إلا المخدجي  المذكور وقد ذكره  ابن حبان  في الثقات ، وبتوثيقه تعلم صحة الحديث المذكور ، وله شواهد يعتضد بها أيضا ، قال أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا محمد بن حرب الواسطي  ، ثنا  يزيد يعني ابن هارون  ، ثنا  محمد بن مطرف  ، عن  زيد بن أسلم  ، عن  عطاء بن يسار  ، عن عبد الله الصنابحي  قال : زعم أبو محمد    : أن الوتر واجب ، فقال  عبادة بن الصامت  كذب أبو محمد  ، أشهد أني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " خمس صلوات افترضهن الله   . " إلى آخر الحديث بمعناه ، وعبد الله الصنابحي  المذكور قيل إنه صحابي مدني ، وقيل : هو عبد الرحمن بن عسيلة المرادي أبو عبد الله الصنابحي  ، وهو ثقة من كبار التابعين ، قدم المدينة  بعد وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بخمسة أيام ، مات في خلافة عبد الملك  ، وعلى كلا التقديرين فرواية الصنابحي  المذكور إما رواية صحابي أو تابعي ثقة ، وبها تعتضد رواية المخدجي  المذكور ، ورجال سند أبي داود  هذا غير عبد الله الصنابحي  ثقات ، معروفون لا مطعن فيهم ، وبذلك تعلم صحة حديث  عبادة بن الصامت  المذكور . 

 وقال الزرقاني    ) في  شرح الموطأ ( : وفيه  يعني حديث عبادة المذكور أن تارك الصلاة لا يكفر ولا  يتحتم عذابه ، بل هو  تحت المشيئة بنص الحديث ، وقد أخرجه أحمد  ، وأبو داود  ،  والنسائي  ،  وابن ماجه  ، من طريق مالك  ، وصححه  ابن حبان  ، والحاكم  ،  وابن عبد البر  ، وجاء من وجه آخر عن عبادة  بنحوه في أبي داود  ،  والنسائي  ، والبيهقي  ، وله شاهد عند  محمد بن نصر  من حديث  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص    . انتهى منه . 

 وقال العلامة الشوكاني  رحمه الله في ) نيل الأوطار ( : ولهذا الحديث شاهد من حديث أبي قتادة  عند  ابن ماجه  ، ومن حديث  كعب بن عجرة  عند أحمد  ، ورواه أبو داود  عن الصنابحي    . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 وقال النووي    ) في شرح المهذب ( بعد أن ساق حديث  عبادة بن الصامت  المذكور : هذا حديث صحيح ، رواه أبو داود  وغيره بأسانيد صحيحة ، وقال  ابن عبد البر    : هو حديث صحيح ثابت ، لم يختلف عن مالك  فيه ، فإن قيل : كيف صححه  ابن عبد البر  مع أنه قال : إن المخدجي  المذكور في سنده مجهول ؟ فالجواب عن هذا من جهتين : الأولى : أن   [ ص: 453 ] صحته من قبيل الشواهد التي ذكرنا ، فإنها تصيره صحيحا ، والثانية هي ما قدمنا من توثيق  ابن حبان  المخدجي  المذكور ، وحديث عبادة  المذكور فيه الدلالة الواضحة على أن ترك الصلاة ليس بكفر ; لأن كونه تحت المشيئة المذكورة فيه ، دليل على عدم الكفر لقوله تعالى : إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء   [ 4 \ 116 ] . 

 ومن أدلة أهل هذا القول على أن تارك الصلاة المقر بوجوبها غير كافر ما رواه  الإمام أحمد  وأصحاب السنن عن  أبي هريرة  قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إن   أول ما يحاسب به العبد يوم القيامة الصلاة المكتوبة ، فإن أتمها وإلا قيل   انظروا هل له من تطوع ، فإن كان له تطوع أكملت الفريضة من تطوعه ، ثم  يفعل  بسائر الأعمال المفروضة مثل ذلك   " اهـ . 

 وقال الشوكاني  رحمه الله في ) نيل الأوطار ( : الحديث أخرجه أبو داود  من ثلاث طرق : طريقين متصلين  بأبي هريرة  ، والطريقة الثالثة متصلة  بتميم الداري  ، وكلها لا مطعن فيها ، ولم يتكلم عليه هو ولا المنذري  بما يوجب ضعفه ، وأخرجه  النسائي  من طريق إسنادها جيد ورجالها رجال الصحيح كما قال العراقي  وصححها  ابن القطان  ، وأخرج الحديث الحاكم    ) في المستدرك ( وقال : هذا صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه ، وفي الباب عن  تميم الداري  عند أبي داود   وابن ماجه  بنحو حديث  أبي هريرة  ، قال العراقي    : وإسناده صحيح ، وأخرجه الحاكم    ) في المستدرك ( وقال : إسناده صحيح على شرط مسلم    . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 ووجه الاستدلال بالحديث المذكور على عدم كفر تارك الصلاة أن نقصان الصلوات   المكتوبة وإتمامها من النوافل يتناول بعمومه ترك بعضها عمدا ، كما يقتضيه   ظاهر عموم اللفظ كما ترى . 

 وقال المجد    ) في  المنتقى ( بعد أن ساق  الأدلة التي ذكرنا على عدم كفر تارك الصلاة المقر  بوجوبها ، ما نصه :  ويعضد هذا المذهب عمومات ، ومنها ما روي عن  عبادة بن الصامت  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من شهد ألا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأن محمدا  عبده ورسوله ، وأن عيسى  عبد الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم  وروح منه ، والجنة والنار حق أدخله الله الجنة على ما كان من العمل   " متفق عليه ، وعن  أنس بن مالك  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ومعاذ  رديفه على الرحل : " يا معاذ    " ، قال : لبيك يا رسول الله وسعديك ، ثلاثا ، ثم قال : " ما من عبد يشهد ألا إله إلا الله ، وأن محمدا  عبده ورسوله   [ ص: 454 ] إلا حرمه الله على النار " ، قال : يا رسول الله أفلا أخبر بها الناس فيستبشروا ؟ قال : " إذا يتكلوا " فأخبر بها معاذ  عند موته تأثما ، أي : خوفا من الإثم بترك الخبر به ، متفق عليه ، وعن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لكل   نبي دعوة مستجابة فتعجل كل نبي دعوته ، وإني اختبأت دعوتي شفاعة لأمتي  يوم  القيامة ، فهي نائلة إن شاء الله من مات من أمتي لا يشرك بالله شيئا   " رواه مسلم  ، وعنه أيضا : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال : " أسعد الناس بشفاعتي من قال لا إله إلا الله خالصا من قلبه   " رواه  البخاري    . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 وقالت جماعة من أهل العلم ، منهم الإمام أبو حنيفة  رحمه الله وأصحابه ، وجماعة من أهل الكوفة   ،  وسفيان الثوري  ، والمزني  صاحب  الشافعي      : إن تارك الصلاة عمدا تكاسلا وتهاونا مع إقراره بوجوبها لا يقتل ولا   يكفر ، بل يعزر ويحبس حتى يصلي واحتجوا على عدم كفره بالأدلة التي ذكرنا   آنفا لأهل القول الثاني ، واحتجوا لعدم قتله بأدلة ، منها حديث  ابن مسعود  المتفق عليه الذي قدمناه في سورة " المائدة " وغيرها : " لا   يحل دم امرئ مسلم يشهد ألا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله إلا بإحدى   ثلاث : الثيب الزاني ، والنفس بالنفس ، والتارك لدينه المفارق للجماعة     " ، قالوا : هذا حديث متفق عليه ، صرح فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه   لا يحل دم مسلم إلا بإحدى ثلاث ، ولم يذكر منها ترك الصلاة ، فدل ذلك على   أنه غير موجب للقتل ، قالوا : والأدلة التي ذكرتم على قتله إنما دلت عليه   بمفاهيمها أعني مفاهيم المخالفة كما تقدم إيضاحه ، وحديث  ابن مسعود  دل على ما ذكرنا بمنطوقه والمنطوق مقدم على المفهوم ، مع أن المقرر في أصول الإمام أبي حنيفة      - رحمه الله - أنه لا يعتبر المفهوم المعروف بدليل الخطاب الذي هو مفهوم   المخالفة ، وعليه فإنه لا يعترف بدلالة الأحاديث المذكورة على قتله ;  لأنها  إنما دلت عليه بمفهوم مخالفتها ، وحديث  ابن مسعود  دل   على ذلك بمنطوقه ، ومنها قياسهم ترك الصلاة على ترك الصوم والحج مثلا ،   فإن كل واحد منهما من دعائم الإسلام ولم يقتل تاركها ، فكذلك الصلاة . 

 أما الذين قالوا بأنه كافر وأنه يقتل ، فقد أجابوا عن حديث  ابن مسعود  بأنه   عام يخصص بالأحاديث الدالة على قتل تارك الصلاة ، وعن قياسه على تارك  الحج  والصوم بأنه فاسد الاعتبار لمخالفته للأحاديث المذكورة الدالة على  قتله ،  وعن الأحاديث الدالة على عدم الكفر بأن منها ما هو عام يخصص  بالأحاديث  الدالة على كفره ، ومنها ما هو ليس كذلك كحديث  عبادة بن الصامت  الدال على أنه تحت المشيئة ، فالأحاديث الدالة   [ ص: 455 ] على كفره مقدمة عليه ; لأنها أصح منه ; لأن بعضها في صحيح مسلم  وفيه التصريح بكفره وشركه ، ومنها حديث  عبادة بن الصامت  المتفق عليه ، مع حديث  أم سلمة   وعوف بن مالك  في صحيح مسلم  كما تقدم إيضاحه . 

 ورد القائلون بأنه غير كافر أدلة مخالفيهم بأن المراد بالكفر في الأحاديث   المذكورة كفر دون كفر ، وليس المراد الكفر المخرج عن ملة الإسلام ،  واحتجوا  لهذا بأحاديث كثيرة يصرح فيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالكفر ،  وليس  مراده الخروج عن ملة الإسلام ، قال المجد      ) في المنتقى ( : وقد حملوا أحاديث التكفير على كفر النعمة ، أو على  معنى  قد قارب الكفر وقد جاءت أحاديث في غير الصلاة أريد بها ذلك ، فروى  ابن مسعود  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " سباب المسلم فسوق وقتاله كفر   " متفق عليه ، وعن أبي ذر  أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " ليس من رجل ادعى لغير أبيه وهو يعلمه إلا كفر ، ومن ادعى ما ليس له فليس منا وليتبوأ مقعده من النار   " متفق عليه ، وعن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " اثنتان في الناس هما بهم كفر : الطعن في النسب ، والنياحة على الميت   " رواه أحمد  ومسلم  ، وعن  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما قال : كان عمر  يحلف : " وأبي " فنهاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال : " من حلف بشيء دون الله فقد أشرك   " رواه أحمد  ، وعن  ابن عباس  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " مدمن الخمر إن مات لقي الله كعابد وثن   " انتهى منه بلفظه ، وأمثاله في السنة كثيرة جدا ، ومن ذلك القبيل تسمية الرياء شركا ، ومنه الحديث الصحيح في  البخاري  وغيره أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " رأيت   النار فلم أر منظرا كاليوم أفظع ، ورأيت أكثر أهلها النساء " قالوا : بم   يا رسول الله ؟ قال : " بكفرهن " قيل : يكفرن بالله ؟ قال : " يكفرن  العشير  ، ويكفرن الإحسان ، لو أحسنت إلى إحداهن الدهر كله ثم رأت منك شيئا  ، قالت  : ما رأيت منك خيرا قط   " هذا لفظ  البخاري  في   بعض المواضع التي أخرج فيها الحديث المذكور ، وقد أطلق فيه النبي صلى  الله  عليه وسلم اسم الكفر عليهن ، فلما استفسروه عن ذلك تبين أن مراده غير   الكفر المخرج عن ملة الإسلام . 

 هذا هو حاصل كلام العلماء وأدلتهم في مسألة ترك الصلاة عمدا مع الاعتراف   بوجوبها ، وأظهر الأقوال أدلة عندي : قول من قال إنه كافر ، وأجرى الأقوال   على مقتضى الصناعة الأصولية وعلوم الحديث قول الجمهور : إنه كفر غير مخرج   عن الملة لوجوب الجمع بين الأدلة إذا أمكن ، وإذا حمل الكفر والشرك   المذكوران في الأحاديث على الكفر الذي لا يخرج عن الملة حصل بذلك الجمع بين   الأدلة والجمع واجب إذا أمكن ; لأن   [ ص: 456 ] إعمال الدليلين أولى من إلغاء أحدهما كما هو معلوم في الأصول وعلم الحديث ، وقال النووي      ) في شرح المهذب ( بعد أن ساق أدلة من قالوا إنه غير كافر ، ما نصه :  ولم  يزل المسلمون يورثون تارك الصلاة ويورثون عنه ولو كان كافرا لم يغفر  له  ولم يرث ولم يورث . 

 وأما الجواب عما احتج به من كفره من حديث جابر  وبريدة ، ورواية ابن شقيق  فهو   أن كل ذلك محمول على أنه شارك الكافر في بعض أحكامه وهو القتل ، وهذا   التأويل متعين للجمع بين نصوص الشرع وقواعده التي ذكرناها . انتهى محل   الغرض منه . 
*
*المسألة الثالثة 

 أجمع العلماء على أن من نسي الصلاة أو نام عنها حتى خرج وقتها يجب عليه قضاؤها ، وقد دلت على ذلك أدلة صحيحة : 

 ) منها ( ما رواه الشيخان في صحيحيهما عن  أنس بن مالك  رضي الله عنه : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من نسي صلاة فليصلها إذا ذكرها لا كفارة لها إلا ذلك   " . 

 ) ومنها ( ما رواه مسلم  عن أنس  أيضا مرفوعا : " إذا رقد أحدكم عن الصلاة أو غفل عنها فليصلها إذا ذكرها ، فإن الله عز وجل يقول : وأقم الصلاة لذكري   [ 20 \ 14 ] . 

 ومنها : ما رواه  الإمام أحمد  ، ومسلم  ، وأبو داود  ،  والنسائي  ،  وابن ماجه  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من نسي صلاة فليصلها إذا ذكرها ، فإن الله يقول : وأقم الصلاة لذكري   [ 20 \ 14 ] . 

 ومنها : ما رواه  النسائي  ،  والترمذي  وصححه ، عن أبي قتادة  رضي الله عنه قال : ذكروا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نومهم عن الصلاة ، فقال : " إنه ليس في النوم تفريط ، إنما التفريط في اليقظة ، فإذا نسي أحدكم صلاة أو نام عنها فليصلها إذا ذكرها   " . 

 ومنها : ما رواه مسلم  ،  والإمام أحمد  ، عن أبي قتادة  في قصة نومهم عن صلاة الفجر ، قال : ثم أذن بلال  بالصلاة ، فصلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ركعتين ، ثم صلى الغداة فصنع كما كان يصنع كل يوم   . 

 ومنها ما أخرجه  الإمام أحمد  ،  وابن خزيمة   وابن حبان  في صحيحيهما ،  وابن أبي شيبة  ،  والطبراني  وغيرهم ، عن  عمران بن حصين  رضي الله عنهما قال : سرينا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فلما كان في آخر الليل عرسنا فلم نستيقظ حتى أيقظنا حر الشمس ، فجعل   [ ص: 457 ] الرجل منا يقوم دهشا إلى طهوره ، ثم أمر بلالا  فأذن   ، ثم صلى الركعتين قبل الفجر ، ثم أقام فصلينا ، فقالوا : يا رسول الله ،   ألا نعيدها في وقتها من الغد ؟ فقال : " أينهاكم ربكم تعالى عن الربا   ويقبله منكم   " ؟ اهـ ، وأصل حديث عمران  هذا في الصحيحين ، وليس فيهما ذكر الأذان والإقامة ، ولا قوله : فقالوا يا رسول الله ألا نعيدها إلى آخره . 

 والحاصل أن قضاء النائم والناسي لا خلاف فيه بين العلماء ، وقد دلت عليه الأحاديث التي ذكرنا وأمثالها مما لم نذكره . 
*
*المسألة الرابعة 

 اعلم أن التحقيق أنه يجب تقديم الصلوات الفوائت على الصلاة الحاضرة ، والدليل على ذلك ما ثبت في الصحيحين من حديث جابر  رضي الله عنه : أن  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه جاء يوم الخندق بعد ما غربت الشمس ، فجعل يسب كفار قريش  ،   قال يا رسول الله ، ما كدت أصلي العصر حتى كادت الشمس تغرب . فقال النبي   صلى الله عليه وسلم : " والله ما صليتها " فقمنا إلى بطحان فتوضأ للصلاة   وتوضأنا لها ، فصلى العصر بعد ما غربت الشمس ، ثم صلى بعدها المغرب   . اهـ . 

 فهذا الحديث المتفق عليه فيه التصريح بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى   العصر قضاء بعد غروب الشمس ، وقدمها على المغرب ، وهو نص صحيح صريح في   تقديم الفائتة على الحاضرة ، والمقرر في الأصول : أن أفعال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المجردة من قرينة الوجوب وغيره تحمل على الوجوب ، لعموم النصوص الواردة بالتأسي به صلى الله عليه وسلم في أقواله وأفعاله ، وللاحتياط في الخروج من عهدة التكليف . 

 ومن أظهر الأدلة في ذلك أنه لما خلع نعله في الصلاة فخلع أصحابه نعالهم تأسيا به صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل أن يعلموا أن جبريل  أخبره   أن بباطنها أذى ، وسألهم صلى الله عليه وسلم لم خلعوا نعالهم ؟ وأجابوا   بأنهم رأوه خلع نعله - وهو فعل مجرد من قرائن الوجوب وغيره - أقرهم على ذلك   ولم ينكر عليهم ، فدل ذلك على لزوم التأسي به في أفعاله المجردة من   القرائن ، والحديث وإن ضعفه بعضهم بالإرسال فقد رجح بعضهم وصله . 

 والأدلة الكثيرة الدالة على وجوب التأسي به صلى الله عليه وسلم في   الكتاب والسنة شاهدة له ، وإلى كون أفعاله صلى الله عليه وسلم المجردة من   القرائن تحمل على الوجوب أشار في " مراقي السعود " في كتاب السنة بقوله :  


**وكل ما الصفة فيه تجهل فللوجوب في الأصح يجعل* * [ ص: 458 ] وفي حمله على الوجوب مناقشات معروفة في الأصول ، انظرها في ) نشر البنود ( وغيره . 

 ويعتضد ما ذكرنا من أن فعله المجرد الذي هو تقديم العصر الفائتة على المغرب الحاضرة يقتضي الوجوب بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي   " ، وقال الحافظ في ) فتح الباري ( في استدلال  البخاري  على   تقديم الأولى من الفوائت فالأولى بفعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المذكور   ما نصه : ولا ينهض الاستدلال به لمن يقول بترتيب الفوائت ، إلا إذا قلنا :   إن أفعال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المجردة للوجوب ، اللهم إلا أن يستدل  له  بعموم قوله : " صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي   " ، وقد اعتبر ذلك الشافعية في أشياء غير هذا . انتهى منه . 

 ونحن نقول : الأظهر أن الأفعال المجردة تقتضي الوجوب كما جزم به صاحب المراقي في البيت المذكور ، وكذلك عموم حديث : " صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي   " يقتضي ذلك أيضا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (265)
سُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ
صـ 459 إلى صـ 465*
*
*
*
*
*واعلم أنه إن تذكر فائتة في وقت حاضرة ضيق ، فقد اختلف العلماء : هل يقدم الفائتة وإن خرج وقت الحاضرة أو لا ؟ إلى ثلاثة مذاهب : 
*
*الأول : أنه يقدم الفائتة وإن خرج وقت الحاضرة ، هو مذهب مالك  وجل أصحابه . 

 الثاني : أن يبدأ بالحاضرة محافظة على الوقت ، وهو مذهب  الشافعي  وأبي حنيفة  وأصحابه وأكثر أصحاب الحديث . 

 الثالث : أنه يخير في تقديم ما شاء منهما ، وهو قول أشهب  من أصحاب مالك  ، قال عياض      : ومحل الخلاف إذا لم تكثر الصلوات الفوائت ، فأما إذا كثرت فلا خلاف  أنه  يبدأ بالحاضرة ، واختلفوا في حد القليل في ذلك ، فقيل صلاة يوم ، وقيل   أربع صلوات . 
**المسألة الخامسة 

 أما ترتيب الفوائت في أنفسها فأكثر  أهل  العلم على وجوبه مع الذكر لا مع النسيان ، وهو الأظهر . وقال الشافعي  رحمه  الله : لا يجب الترتيب فيها بل يندب ، وهو مروي عن  طاوس   والحسن البصري  ومحمد بن الحسن   وأبي ثور  وداود    . 
*
*
 وقال بعض أهل العلم : الترتيب واجب مطلقا ، قلت الفوائت أم كثرت ، وبه قال أحمد  وزفر  ، وعن أحمد  رحمه الله : لو نسي الفوائت صحت الصلوات التي صلى بعدها ، وقال أحمد  وإسحاق    : لو   [ ص: 459 ] ذكر فائتة وهو في حاضرة تمم التي هو فيها ثم قضى الفائتة ، ثم يجب إعادة الحاضرة ، واحتج لهم بحديث عن  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من نسي صلاة فلم يذكرها إلا وهو مع الإمام فإذا فرغ من صلاته فليعد الصلاة التي نسي ، ثم ليعد الصلاة التي صلاها مع الإمام   " ، قال النووي  في ) شرح المهذب ( وهذا حديث ضعيف ، ضعفه  موسى بن هارون الحمال    ) بالحاء ( الحافظ ، وقال  أبو زرعة الرازي  ، ثم البيهقي    : الصحيح أنه موقوف . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : والأظهر عندي وجوب ترتيب الفوائت في أنفسها الأولى فالأولى ، والدليل على ذلك حديث  أبي سعيد الخدري  ، وحديث  عبد الله بن مسعود  رضي الله عنهما ، قال  النسائي  في سننه : أخبرنا عمرو بن علي  قال : حدثنا يحيى  قال : حدثنا  ابن أبي ذئب  قال : حدثنا  سعيد بن أبي سعيد  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي سعيد  ، عن أبيه قال : شغلنا المشركون يوم الخندق عن صلاة الظهر حتى غربت الشمس ، وذلك قبل أن ينزل في القتال ما نزل ، فأنزل الله عز وجل : وكفى الله المؤمنين القتال   [ 33 \ 25 ] ، فأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بلالا  فأقام   لصلاة الظهر فصلاها كما كان يصليها لوقتها ، ثم أقام العصر فصلاها كما  كان  يصليها في وقتها ، ثم أذن للمغرب فصلاها كما كان يصليها في وقتها   . اهـ . 

 فهذا الإسناد صحيح كما ترى ، ورجاله ثقات معروفون ،  فعمرو بن علي هو أبو حفص الفلاس  وهو ثقة حافظ ،  ويحيى هو القطان  وجلالته معروفة ، وكذلك  ابن أبي ذئب  جلالته معروفة ،  وسعيد بن سعيد هو المقبري  وهو ثقة ، وعبد الرحمن بن أبي سعيد الخدري  ثقة ، فهذا إسناد صحيح كما ترى ، وفيه التصريح بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رتب الفوائت في القضاء : الأولى فالأولى . 

 وقد قدمنا أن أفعاله المجردة عن القرائن تقتضي الوجوب على الأصح ، وأن ذلك يعتضد بحديث مالك بن الحويرث  الثابت في الصحيح : " صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي   " وحديث أبي سعيد  هذا أخرجه أيضا  الإمام أحمد  ، قال الشوكاني  في ) نيل الأوطار ( : ورجال إسناده رجال الصحيح ، وقال الشوكاني  أيضا عن ابن سيد الناس اليعمري    : إن حديث أبي سعيد  رواه  الطحاوي  عن المزني  عن  الشافعي    : حدثنا  ابن أبي فديك  ، عن  ابن أبي ذئب  ، عن المقبري  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي سعيد  عن أبيه ، قال . وهذا إسناد صحيح جليل . اهـ . 

 وقال  النسائي  في سننه : أخبرنا هناد  عن هشيم  ، عن أبي الزبير  ، عن  نافع بن جبير  ، عن أبي عبيدة  ، قال : قال عبد الله    : إن المشركين شغلوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أربع صلوات يوم   [ ص: 460 ] الخندق ، فأمر بلالا  فأذن ، ثم أقام فصلى الظهر ، ثم أقام فصلى العصر ، ثم أقام فصلى المغرب ، ثم أقام فصلى العشاء   . اهـ . 

 أخبرنا القاسم بن زكريا بن دينار  قال : حدثنا حسين بن علي  ، عن زائدة  قال : حدثنا  سعيد بن أبي عروبة  قال : حدثنا هشام    : أن  أبا الزبير المكي  حدثهم عن  نافع بن جبير    : أن  أبا عبيدة بن عبد الله بن مسعود  حدثهم أن  عبد الله بن مسعود  قال : كنا   في غزوة فحبسنا المشركون عن صلاة الظهر والعصر والمغرب والعشاء ، فلما   انصرف المشركون أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مناديا فأقام لصلاة الظهر   فصلينا ، وأقام لصلاة العصر فصلينا ، وأقام لصلاة المغرب فصلينا ، وأقام   لصلاة العشاء فصلينا ، ثم طاف علينا فقال : " ما على الأرض عصابة يذكرون   الله عز وجل غيركم   " اهـ ، وحديث  ابن مسعود  هذا أخرجه الترمذي  أيضا ، قال الشوكاني  رحمه الله في ) نيل الأوطار ( : إن إسناده لا بأس به . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : والظاهر أن إسناد حديث  ابن مسعود  هذا لا يخلو من ضعف ; لأن راويه عنه ابنه أبو عبيدة  ، وروايته عنه مرسلة لأنه لم يسمع منه ، ولكن هذا المرسل يعتضد بحديث أبي سعيد  الذي قدمنا آنفا أنه صحيح ، ومن يحتج من العلماء بالمرسل يحتج به ولو لم يعتضد بغيره . 

 واعلم أن حديث أبي سعيد   وابن مسعود  المذكورين   لا يعارضهما ما في الصحيحين من كونهم شغلوهم عن العصر وحدها ; لأن ما   فيهما زيادة ، وزيادة العدول مقبولة ) ومن حفظ حجة على من لم يحفظ ( وبه   تعلم أن ما ذكره ابن العربي  من تقديم ما في الصحيحين على الزيادة التي في حديث أبي سعيد   وابن مسعود  خلاف التحقيق . 
*
*تنبيه 

 اعلم أن الأئمة الأربعة وأصحابهم وجماهير فقهاء الأمصار على أن من نسي صلاة أو نام عنها قضاها وحدها ولا تلزمه زيادة صلاة أخرى ، قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : ) باب من نسي صلاة فليصل إذا ذكرها ولا يعيد إلا تلك الصلاة ( وقال إبراهيم    : من ترك صلاة واحدة عشرين سنة لم يعد إلا تلك الصلاة الواحدة ، حدثنا أبو نعيم  ،  وموسى بن إسماعيل  قالا : حدثنا همام  ، عن قتادة  ، عن أنس  ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من نسي صلاة فليصل إذا ذكرها لا كفارة لها إلا ذلك   " ، وأقم الصلاة لذكري   [ 20 \ 14 ] ، قال موسى    : قال همام    : سمعته يقول بعد وأقم الصلاة لذكري   [ 20 \ 14 ] ، وقال همام  ، حدثنا قتادة  ،   [ ص: 461 ] حدثنا أنس  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحوه اهـ . 

 وقال في ) فتح الباري ( في الكلام على هذا الحديث وترجمته : قال علي بن المنير    : صرح  البخاري  بإثبات   هذا الحكم مع كونه مما اختلف فيه لقوة دليله ، ولكنه على وفق القياس ، إذ   الواجب خمس صلوات لا أكثر ، فمن قضى الفائتة كمل العدد المأمور به ،  ولكونه  على مقتضى ظاهر الخطاب ، لقول الشارع " فليصلها " ولم يذكر زيادة ،  وقال  أيضا : " لا كفارة لها إلا ذلك " فاستفيد من هذا الحصر أن لا يجب  غير  إعادتها ، وذهب مالك  إلى أن من ذكر بعد أن صلى صلاة أنه لم يصل التي قبلها فإنه يصلي التي ذكر ، ثم يصلي التي كان صلاها مراعاة للترتيب . انتهى منه ، فإن قيل : جاء في صحيح مسلم  في بعض طرق حديث أبي قتادة  في قصة نوم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه عن صلاة الصبح حتى ضربتهم الشمس ما نصه : ثم قال - يعني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أما   إنه ليس في النوم تفريط إنما التفريط على من لم يصل الصلاة حتى يجيء وقت   الصلاة الأخرى ، فمن فعل ذلك فليصلها حين ينتبه لها ، فإذا كان الغد   فليصلها عند وقتها   " اهـ . 

 فقوله في هذا الحديث : فإذا كان الغد . . . إلخ يدل على أنه يقضي الفائتة   مرتين : الأولى عند ذكرها ، والثانية : عند دخول وقتها من الغد ؟ فالجواب   ما ذكره النووي  في شرحه للحديث المذكور قال : وأما قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فإذا كان الغد فليصلها عند وقتها   " فمعناه أنه إذا فاتته صلاة فقضاها لا يتغير وقتها ويتحول   في المستقبل ، بل يبقى كما كان ، فإذا كان الغد صلى صلاة الغد في وقتها   المعتاد ولا يتحول ، وليس معناه أنه يقضي الفائتة مرتين : مرة في الحال ،   ومرة في الغد ، وإنما معناه ما قدمناه ، فهذا هو الصواب في معنى هذا الحديث   ، وقد اضطربت أقوال العلماء فيه ، واختار المحققون ما ذكرته ، والله أعلم  .  انتهى منه ، وهذا الذي فسر به هذه الرواية هو الذي يظهر لنا صوابه  والعلم  عند الله تعالى . 

 ولكن جاء في سنن أبي داود  في بعض طرق حديث أبي قتادة  في قصة النوم عن الصلاة المذكورة ما نصه : " فمن أدرك منكم صلاة الغد من غد صالحا فليقض معها مثلها   " اهـ ، وهذا اللفظ صريح في أنه يقضي الفائتة مرتين ، ولا يحتمل المعنى الذي فسر به النووي  وغيره لفظ رواية مسلم    . 

 وللعلماء عن هذه الرواية أجوبة ، قال ابن حجر  في ( فتح الباري ) بعد أن أشار إلى رواية أبي داود  المذكورة ما نصه : قال الخطابي      : لا أعلم أحدا قال بظاهره وجوبا ، قال : ويشبه أن يكون الأمر فيه   للاستحباب ليحوز فضيلة الوقت في القضاء . انتهى ، ولم يقل أحد من السلف   باستحباب ذلك أيضا ، بل عدوا الحديث غلطا من راويه ، حكى ذلك الترمذي  وغيره عن  البخاري  ، ويؤيده ما رواه   [ ص: 462 ]  النسائي  من حديث  عمران بن حصين  أنهم قالوا : يا رسول الله ، ألا نقضيها لوقتها من الغد ؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا ينهاكم الله عن الربا ويأخذه منكم   " . انتهى كلام صاحب الفتح ، وحديث عمران  المذكور قد قدمناه وذكرنا من أخرجه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
*
*المسألة السادسة 

 اعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في من ترك الصلاة عمدا تكاسلا حتى خرج وقتها وهو معترف بوجوبها ، هل يجب عليه قضاؤها أو لا يجب عليه ، فقد قدمنا خلاف العلماء في كفره ، فعلى القول بأنه كافر مرتد يجري على الخلاف في المرتد ، هل يجب عليه قضاء ما فاته في زمن ردته أو لا يجب عليه   . 

 واعلم أولا : أن الكافر تارة يكون كافرا أصليا لم يسبق عليه إسلام ، وتارة يكون كافرا بالردة عن دين الإسلام بعد أن كان مسلما . 

 أما الكافر الأصلي فلا يلزمه قضاء ما تركه من العبادات في حال كفره وهذا لا خلاف فيه بين علماء المسلمين ; لأن الله تعالى يقول : قل للذين كفروا إن ينتهوا يغفر لهم ما قد سلف   [ 8 \ 38 ] ، وقد أسلم في عصر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خلق كثير فلم يأمر أحدا منهم بقضاء شيء فائت في كفره .

 وأما المرتد ففيه خلاف بين العلماء معروف ، قال بعض أهل العلم : لا يلزمه   قضاء ما تركه في زمن ردته ، ولا في زمن إسلامه قبل ردته ; لأن الردة تحبط   جميع عمله وتجعله كالكافر الأصلي عياذا بالله تعالى ، وإن كان قد حج حجة   الإسلام أبطلتها ردته على هذا القول ، فعليه إعادتها إذا رجع إلى الإسلام ،   وتمسك من قال بهذا بظاهر قوله تعالى : لئن أشركت ليحبطن عملك الآية [ 39 \ 65 ] ، وقوله : ومن يكفر بالإيمان فقد حبط عمله وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين     [ 5 \ 5 ] ، وقال بعض أهل العلم : يلزمه قضاء ما تركه من العبادات في  زمن  ردته وزمن إسلامه قبل ردته ، ولا تجب عليه إعادة حجة الإسلام ; لأن  الردة  لم تبطلها ، واحتج من قال بهذا بقوله تعالى : ومن يرتدد منكم عن دينه فيمت وهو كافر فأولئك حبطت أعمالهم في الدنيا والآخرة الآية [ 2 \ 217 ] ، فجعل الموت على الكفر شرطا في حبوط العمل ، وبالأول قال مالك  ومن وافقه ، وبالثاني قال  الشافعي  ومن وافقه ، وهما روايتان عن  الإمام أحمد  ، وقد ذكرنا في غير هذا الموضع أن قول  الشافعي  ومن وافقه في هذه المسألة أجرى على الأصول ، لوجوب   [ ص: 463 ] حمل المطلق على المقيد ، ولا سيما إذا اتحد الحكم والسبب كما هنا . 

 وأما على قول الجمهور بأنه غير كافر فقد اختلفوا أيضا في وجوب القضاء عليه . 

 اعلم أولا أن علماء الأصول اختلفوا في الأمر بالعبادة المؤقتة بوقت معين ، هل هو يستلزم الأمر بقضائها بعد خروج وقتها من غير احتياج إلى أمر جديد بالقضاء أو لا يستلزم القضاء بعد خروج الوقت ، ولا بد للقضاء من أمر جديد ، فذهب أبو بكر الرازي  من   الحنفية وفاقا لجمهور الحنفية إلى أن الأمر بالعبادة الموقتة يستلزم  الأمر  بقضائها بعد خروج الوقت من غير احتياج إلى أمر جديد ، واستدلوا لذلك   بقاعدة هي قولهم : الأمر بالمركب أمر بكل جزء من أجزائه ، فإذا تعذر بعض   الأجزاء لزم فعل بعضها الذي لم يتعذر ، فالأمر بالعبادة الموقتة كالصلوات   الخمس أمر بمركب من شيئين : الأول منهما : فعل العبادة ، والثاني : كونها   مقترنة بالوقت المعين لها ، فإذا خرج الوقت تعذر أحدهما وهو الاقتران   بالوقت المعين ، وبقي الآخر غير متعذر وهو فعل العبادة ، فيلزم من الأمر   الأول فعل الجزء المقدور عليه ; لأن الأمر بالمركب أمر بأجزائه . 

 وهذا القول صدر به  ابن قدامة  في ) روضة الناظر ( وعزاه هو  والغزالي  في ) المستصفى ( إلى بعض الفقهاء . 

 وذهب جمهور أهل الأصول إلى أن الأمر بالعبادة المؤقتة لا يستلزم الأمر بقضائها بعد خروج الوقت واستدلوا لذلك بقاعدة ، وهي ) أن تخصيص العبادة بوقت معين دون غيره من الأوقات لا يكون إلا لمصلحة تختص بذلك الوقت دون   غيره ، إذ لو كانت المصلحة في غيره من الأوقات لما كان لتخصيصه دونها   فائدة ( ، قالوا : فتخصيصه الصلوات بأوقاتها المعينة ، والصوم برمضان مثله   كتخصيص الحج بعرفات  ، والزكاة بالمساكين والصلاة بالقبلة ، والقتل بالكافر ، ونحو ذلك . 

 واعلم أن الذين قالوا : إن الأمر لا يستلزم القضاء - وهم الجمهور - اختلفوا في إعادة الصلاة المتروكة عمدا على   قولهم : إن تاركها غير كافر ، فذهب جمهورهم إلى وجوب إعادتها ، قالوا :   نحن نقول : إن القضاء لا بد له من أمر جديد ، ولكن الصلاة المتروكة عمدا   جاءت على قضائها أدلة ، منها : قياس العامد على الناسي والنائم المنصوص على   وجوب القضاء عليهما ، قالوا : فإذا وجب القضاء على النائم والناسي فهو   واجب على العامد من باب أولى ، وقال النووي  في شرح المهذب : ومما يدل على وجوب القضاء حديث  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر المجامع في نهار   [ ص: 464 ] رمضان أن يصوم يوما مع الكفارة ، أي : بدل اليوم الذي أفسده بالجماع عمدا ، رواه البيهقي  بإسناد جيد ، وروى أبو داود  نحوه . انتهى كلام النووي    . 

 ومن أقوى الأدلة على وجوب القضاء على التارك عمدا عموم الحديث الصحيح الذي قدمناه في سورة " الإسراء " الذي قال فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فدين الله أحق أن يقضى   " ، فقوله : " دين الله " اسم جنس مضاف إلى معرفة فهو عام في كل دين ، كقوله : وإن تعدوا نعمة الله الآية [ 14 \ 34 ] ، فهو عام في كل نعمة ، ولا شك أن الصلاة المتروكة عمدا دين الله في ذمة تاركها ، فدل عموم الحديث على أنها حقيقة جديرة بأن تقضى ، ولا معارض لهذا العموم . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : ليس على التارك للصلاة عمدا قضاء   ; لأن القضاء يحتاج إلى أمر جديد ولم يأت أمر جديد بقضاء التارك عمدا ، وممن قال بهذا  ابن حزم  واختاره أبو العباس  ابن تيمية  رحمه الله ، وإلى هذه المسألة أشار في مراقي السعود بقوله : 

 والأمر لا يستلزم القضاء بل هو بالأمر الجديد جاء لأنه في زمن معين يجي لما عليه من نفع بني وخالف الرازي  إذ المركب لكل جزء حكمه ينسحب 
*
*تنبيه 

 سبب اختلاف العلماء في هذه المسألة أنها تجاذبها أصلان مختلفان ، فنظرت كل طائفة إلى أحد الأصلين المختلفين : 

 أحدهما : الأمر بالمركب أمر بأجزائه ، وإليه نظر الحنفية ومن وافقهم . 

 والثاني : الأمر بالعبادة في وقت معين لا يكون إلا لمصلحة تختص بالوقت المذكور ، وإليه نظر الجمهور ، ومثل هذا من الأشياء التي تكون سببا للاختلاف في المسألة كما أشار له الشيخ ميارة في التكميل ، بقوله : 

 وإن يكن في الفرع تقريران بالمنع والجواز فالقولان 
*
*قوله تعالى : جنات عدن التي وعد الرحمن عباده بالغيب إنه كان وعده مأتيا ،   بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه وعد عباده المؤمنين المطيعين  جنات  عدن ، ثم بين أن وعده مأتي ، بمعنى أنهم يأتونه وينالون ما وعدوا به ;   لأنه جل وعلا لا يخلف   [ ص: 465 ] الميعاد ، وأشار لهذا المعنى في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : وعد الله لا يخلف الله وعده الآية [ 30 \ 6 ] ، وقوله : إن الله لا يخلف الميعاد   [ 13 \ 31 ] ، وقوله : ربنا وآتنا ما وعدتنا على رسلك ولا تخزنا يوم القيامة إنك لا تخلف الميعاد فاستجاب لهم ربهم الآية [ 3 \ 193 - 194 ] ، وقوله تعالى : إن الذين أوتوا العلم من قبله إذا يتلى عليهم يخرون للأذقان سجدا ويقولون سبحان ربنا إن كان وعد ربنا لمفعولا   [ 17 \ 107 - 108 ] ، وقوله تعالى : فكيف تتقون إن كفرتم يوما يجعل الولدان شيبا السماء منفطر به كان وعده مفعولا   [ 73 \ 17 - 18 ] ، وقوله تعالى : أذلك خير أم جنة الخلد التي وعد المتقون كانت لهم جزاء ومصيرا لهم فيها ما يشاءون خالدين كان على ربك وعدا مسئولا   [ 25 \ 15 - 16 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله : مأتيا ، اسم مفعول " أتاه " : إذا جاءه ، والمعنى : أنهم لا بد أن   يأتون ما وعدوا به ، خلافا لمن زعم أن مأتيا ، صيغة مفعول أريد بها  الفاعل  ، أي : كان وعده آتيا ، إذ لا داعي لهذا مع وضوح ظاهر الآية . 
**تنبيه 

 مثل بعض علماء البلاغة بهذه الآية لنوع من أنواع البدل ، وهو بدل الكل من البعض ، قالوا : جنات عدن   [ 19 \ 61 ] ، بدل من الجنة في قوله : فأولئك يدخلون الجنة   [ 19 \ 60 ] ، بدل كل من بعض . 

 قالوا : ومن أمثلة بدل الكل من البعض قوله : 


**رحم الله أعظما دفنوها بسجستان طلحة الطلحات* 
*فـ " طلحة " بدل من قوله " أعظما " بدل كل من بعض ، وعليه فأقسام البدل ستة : بدل الشيء من الشيء ، وبدل البعض من الكل ، وبدل الكل من البعض ، وبدل الاشتمال ، وبدل البداء ، وبدل الغلط . 
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (266)
سُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ
صـ 466 إلى صـ 472**
*


*
 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : ولا يتعين عندي في الآية والبيت كون البدل بدل   كل من بعض ، بل يجوز أن يكون بدل الشيء من الشيء ; لأن الألف واللام في   قوله : فأولئك يدخلون الجنة للجنس ، وإذا كان للجنس جاز أن يراد بها جميع   الجنات ، فيكون قوله : جنات عدن ، بدلا من الجنة بدل الشيء من الشيء ; لأن المراد   [ ص:  466 ] بالأول  الجمع كما تقدم كثير من أمثلة ذلك ، والأعظم في البيت كناية  عن الشخص ، "  فطلحة " بدل منه ، بدل الشيء من الشيء ، لأنهم لم يدفنوا  الأعظم وحدها ، بل  دفنوا الشخص المذكور جميعه ، أعظمه وغيرها من بدنه ،  وعبر هو عنه بالأعظم . 
*
*قوله تعالى : لا يسمعون فيها لغوا إلا سلاما ولهم رزقهم فيها بكرة وعشيا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن المؤمنين إذا أدخلهم ربهم جنات عدن التي وعدهم لا يسمعون فيها     [ 19 \ 62 ] ، أي : في الجنات المذكورة لغوا ، أي : كلاما تافها ساقطا   كما يسمع في الدنيا ، واللغو : هو فضول الكلام ، وما لا طائل تحته ، ويدخل   فيه فحش الكلام وباطله ، ومنه قول رؤبة  ، وقيل العجاج    : 


**ورب أسراب حجيج كظم عن اللغا ورفث التكلم* *كما تقدم في سورة " المائدة " . 

 والظاهر أن قوله : إلا سلاما ، استثناء منقطع ، أي : لكن يسمعون فيها   سلاما ، لأنهم يسلم بعضهم على بعض ، وتسلم عليهم الملائكة ، كما يدل على   ذلك قوله تعالى : تحيتهم فيها سلام الآية [ 14 \ 23 ] ، وقوله : والملائكة يدخلون عليهم من كل باب سلام عليكم بما صبرتم الآية [ 13 \ 23 - 24 ] ، كما تقدم مستوفى . 

 وهذا المعنى الذي أشار له هنا جاء في غير هذا الموضع أيضا كقوله في " الواقعة " : لا يسمعون فيها لغوا ولا تأثيما إلا قيلا سلاما سلاما   [ 56 \ 25 - 26 ] ، وقد جاء الاستثناء المنقطع في آيات أخر من كتاب الله ، كقوله تعالى : ما لهم به من علم إلا اتباع الظن الآية [ 4 \ 157 ] : وقوله : وما لأحد عنده من نعمة تجزى إلا ابتغاء وجه ربه الأعلى   [ 92 \ 19 - 20 ] ، وقوله : لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى   [ 44 \ 56 ] ، وكقوله : ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل إلا أن تكون تجارة عن تراض منكم الآية   [ 4 \ 29 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، فكل الاستثناءات المذكورة في هذه   الآيات منقطعة ، ونظير ذلك من كلام العرب في الاستثناء المنقطع قول نابغة ذبيان    : 


**وقفت فيها أصيلانا أسائلها     عيت جوابا وما بالربع من أحد 
إلا الأواري لأيا ما أبينها     والنؤي كالحوض بالمظلومة الجلد 
**فالأواري التي هي مرابط الخيل ليست من جنس " الأحد " . 

 وقول  الفرزدق    : 

 [ ص: 467 ] 
**وبنت كريم قد نكحنا ولم يكن     لها خاطب إلا السنان وعامله 
**وقول جران العود    : 


**وبلدة ليس بها أنيس     إلا اليعافير وإلا العيس 
**  " فالسنان " ليس من جنس " الخاطب " و " اليعافير والعيس " ليس واحد منهما من جنس " الأنيس " . 

 وقول ضرار بن الأزور    : 


**أجاهد إذ كان الجهاد غنيمة     ولله بالعبد المجاهد أعلم 
عشية لا تغني الرماح مكانها     ولا النبل إلا المشرقي المصمم 
**وبهذا الذي ذكرنا تعلم صحة وقوع الاستثناء المنقطع كما عليه جماهير الأصوليين خلافا للإمام  أحمد بن حنبل  وبعض   الشافعية القائلين : بأن الاستثناء المنقطع لا يصح ; لأن الاستثناء إخراج   ما دخل في اللفظ ، وغير جنس المستثنى منه لم يدخل في اللفظ أصلا حتى يخرج   بالاستثناء . 
*
*تنبيهات 

 الأول : اعلم أن تحقيق الفرق بين الاستثناء المتصل والمنقطع يحصل   بأمرين يتحقق بوجودهما أن الاستثناء متصل ، وإن اختل واحد منهما فهو  منقطع  : الأول أن يكون المستثنى من جنس المستثنى منه ، نحو : جاء القوم  إلا زيدا  ، فإن كان من غير جنسه فهو منقطع ، نحو : جاء القوم إلا حمارا ،  والثاني :  أن يكون الحكم على المستثنى بنقيض الحكم على المستثنى منه ،  ومعلوم أن  نقيض الإثبات النفي كالعكس ، ومن هنا كان الاستثناء من النفي  إثباتا ، ومن  الإثبات نفيا ، فإن كان الحكم على المستثنى ليس نقيض الحكم  على المستثنى  منه فهو منقطع ولو كان المستثنى من جنس المستثنى منه ، فقوله  تعالى : لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى   [ 44 \ 56 ] ، استثناء منقطع على التحقيق ، مع أن المستثنى من جنس المستثنى منه ، وكذلك قوله : لا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل إلا أن تكون تجارة عن تراض منكم   [ 4 \ 29 ] ، وإنما كان منقطعا في الآيتين ; لأنه لم يحكم على المستثنى بنقيض الحكم على المستثنى منه ، فنقيض : لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا ، هو : يذوقون فيها الموت ، وهذا النقيض الذي هو ذوق الموت في الآخرة لم يحكم به على المستثنى بل حكم بالذوق في الدنيا ، ونقيض   [ ص: 468 ] لا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل كلوها بالباطل ولم يحكم به في المستثنى . 

 فتحصل أن انقطاع الاستثناء قسمان : أحدهما بالحكم على غير جنس المستثنى   منه ، كقولك : رأيت أخويك إلا ثوبا ، الثاني : بالحكم بغير النقيض ، نحو :   رأيت أخويك إلا زيدا لم يسافر . 
*
*التنبيه الثاني 

 اعلم أنه يبنى على الخلاف في صحة الاستثناء المنقطع بعض   الفروع الفقهية ، فلو أقر رجل لآخر فقال له : علي ألف دينار إلا ثوبا ،   فعلى القول بعدم صحة الاستثناء المنقطع يكون قوله " إلا ثوبا " لغوا وتلزمه   الألف كاملة ، وعلى القول بصحة الاستثناء المنقطع لا يلغى قوله " إلا  ثوبا  " وتسقط قيمة الثوب من الألف ، والذين قالوا تسقط قيمته اختلفوا في  توجيهه  على قولين : أحدهما : أنه مجاز ، وأنه أطلق الثوب وأراد قيمته ،  والثاني :  أن فيه إضمارا ، أي : حذف مضاف ، يعني : إلا قيمة ثوب ، فمن قال  يقدم  المجاز على الإضمار قال " إلا ثوبا " مجاز ، أطلق الثوب وأراد  القيمة ،  كإطلاق الدم على الدية ، ومن قال يقدم الإضمار على المجاز قال "  إلا ثوبا "  ، أي : إلا قيمة ثوب ، واعتمد صاحب مراقي السعود تقديم المجاز  على الإضمار  في قوله : 


**وبعد تخصيص مجاز يلي الإضمار فالنقل على المعول* *ومعنى   البيت : أن المقدم عندهم التخصيص ، ثم المجاز ، ثم الإضمار ، ثم النقل ،   مثال تقديم التخصيص على المجاز إذا احتمل اللفظ كل واحد منهما قوله تعالى :   فاقتلوا المشركين    [ 9 \ 5 ] ، يحتمل  التخصيص ; لأن بعض المشركين كالذميين والمعاهدين  أخرجهم دليل مخصص لعموم  المشركين ، ويحتمل عند القائلين بالمجاز أنه مجاز  مرسل ، أطلق فيه الكل  وأراد البعض ، فيقدم التخصيص لأمرين : أحدهما أن  اللفظ يبقى حقيقة في ما  لم يخرجه المخصص ، والحقيقة مقدمة على المجاز . 

 الثاني أن اللفظ يبقى مستصحبا في الأفراد الباقية بعد التخصيص من غير   احتياج إلى قرينة ، ومثال تقديم المجاز على الإضمار عند احتمال اللفظ لكل   واحد منهما ، قول السيد لعبده الذي هو أكبر منه سنا : أنت أبي ، يحتمل أنه   مجاز مرسل ، من إطلاق الملزوم وإرادة اللازم ، أي : أنت عتيق ; لأن الأبوة   يلزمها العتق ، ويحتمل الإضمار ، أي : أنت مثل أبي في الشفقة والتعظيم ،   فعلى الأول يعتق ، وعلى الثاني : لا يعتق ، ومن أمثلته المسألة التي   [ ص: 469 ] نحن بصددها ، ومثال تقديم الإضمار على النقل عند احتمال اللفظ لكل واحد منهما : قوله تعالى : وحرم الربا     [ 2 \ 275 ] ، يحتمل الإضمار ، أي : أخذ الربا وهو الزيادة في بيع درهم   بدرهمين مثلا ، وعلى هذا لو حذف الدرهم الزائد لصح البيع في الدرهم  بالدرهم  ، ويحتمل نقل الربا إلى معنى العقد ، فيمتنع عقد بيع الدرهم  بالدرهمين ،  ولو حذف الزائد فلا بد من عقد جديد مطلقا . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : وعلى هذين الوجهين اللذين ذكروهما في : " له علي   ألف دينار إلا ثوبا " ، وهما الإضمار والنقل يرجع الاستثناء إلى كونه   متصلا ; لأن قيمة الثوب من جنس الألف التي أقر بها ، سواء قلنا إن القيمة   مضمرة ، أو قلنا إنها معبر عنها بلفظ الثوب . 
*
*التنبيه الثالث 

 اعلم أن الخلاف في صحة الاستثناء المنقطع هو في الحقيقة خلاف لفظي     ; لأن الذين منعوه لم يمنعوه بالكلية ، وإنما قالوا : إنه ليس من   الاستثناء الحقيقي ; لأن أداة الاستثناء فيه بمعنى " لكن " فهو إلى   الاستدراك أقرب منه إلى الاستثناء ، وبعض القائلين بالاستثناء المنقطع يقول   : إن الثوب في المثال المتقدم لغو ، ويعد ندما من المقر بالألف ، والنسبة   بين الاستثناء المتصل والمنقطع عند القائلين به ، قيل إنها نسبة تواطؤ ،   وقيل : إنها من قبيل الاشتراك ، وإلى مسألة الاستثناء المنقطع والفرق بينه   وبين المتصل أشار في مراقي السعود ، بقوله : 


**والحكم بالنقيض للحكم حصل لما عليه الحكم قبل متصل     وغيره منقطع ورجحا 
جوازه وهو مجاز أوضحا     فلتنم ثوابا بعد ألف درهم 
للحذف والمجاز أو للندم     وقيل بالحذف لدى الإقرار 
والعقد معنى الواو فيه جار     بشركة وبالتواطي قال 
بعض وأوجب فيه الاتصالا* 
*وما ذكرنا من أن الاستثناء في قوله تعالى : لا يسمعون فيها لغوا إلا سلاما   [ 19 \ 62 ] ، منقطع ، هو الظاهر ، وقيل : هو من قبيل تأكيد المدح بما يشبه الذم ، كقول نابغة ذبيان    : 


**ولا عيب فيهم غير أن سيوفهم     بهن فلول من قراع الكتائب 
** [ ص: 470 ] وقول الآخر : 


**فما يك في من عيب فإني     جبان الكلب مهزول الفصيل 
**وعلى هذا القول فالآية كقوله : وما تنقم منا إلا أن آمنا بآيات ربنا الآية [ 7 \ 126 ] ، وقوله : وما نقموا إلا أن أغناهم الله ورسوله من فضله   [ 9 \ 74 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات ، كما تقدم مستوفى في سورة " براءة " . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : ولهم رزقهم فيها بكرة وعشيا ، فيه سؤال معروف ، وهو أن يقال : ما وجه ذكر البكرة والعشي ، مع أن الجنة ضياء دائم ولا ليل فيها ، وللعلماء عن هذا السؤال أجوبة : 

 الأول : أن المراد بالبكرة والعشي قدر ذلك من الزمن ، كقوله : غدوها شهر ورواحها شهر   [ 34 \ 12 ] ، أي : قدر شهر ، وروي معنى هذا عن  ابن عباس  ،  وابن جريج  وغيرهما . 

 الجواب الثاني : أن العرب كانت في زمنها ترى أن من وجد غداء وعشاء فذلك   الناعم ، فنزلت الآية مرغبة لهم وإن كان في الجنة أكثر من ذلك ، ويروى هذا   عن قتادة  ، والحسن  ،  ويحيى بن أبي كثير    . 

 الجواب الثالث : أن العرب تعبر عن الدوام بالبكرة والعشي ، والمساء   والصباح ، كما يقول الرجل : أنا عند فلان صباحا ومساء ، وبكرة وعشيا ، يريد   الديمومة ولا يقصد الوقتين المعلومين . 

 الجواب الرابع : أن تكون البكرة هي الوقت الذي قبل اشتغالهم بلذاتهم ،   والعشي : هو الوقت الذي بعد فراغهم من لذاتهم ; لأنه يتخللها فترات انتقال   من حال إلى حال ، وهذا يرجع معناه إلى الجواب الأول . 

 الجواب الخامس : هو ما رواه  الترمذي الحكيم  في ) نوادر الأصول ( من حديث أبان  عن الحسن  وأبي قلابة  ، قالا : قال رجل : يا رسول الله ، هل في الجنة من ليل ؟ قال : " وما يهيجك على هذا " ؟ قال : سمعت الله تعالى يذكر : ولهم رزقهم فيها بكرة وعشيا ،   فقلت : الليل بين البكرة والعشي ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "   ليس هناك ليل ، إنما هو ضوء ونور ، يرد الغدو على الرواح والرواح على  الغدو  ، تأتيهم طرف الهدايا من الله تعالى لمواقيت الصلاة التي كانوا  يصلون فيها  في الدنيا ، وتسلم عليهم الملائكة   " . انتهى   [ ص: 471 ] بواسطة نقل صاحب الدر المنثور والقرطبي  في تفسيره ، وقال القرطبي  بعد أن نقل هذا : وهذا في غاية البيان لمعنى الآية ، وقد ذكرناه في كتاب ) التذكرة ( ، ثم قال : وقال العلماءليس في الجنة ليل ولا نهار ،   وإنما هم في نور أبدا ، إنما يعرفون مقدار الليل من النهار بإرخاء الحجب ،   وإغلاق الأبواب ، ويعرفون مقدار النهار برفع الحجب ، وفتح الأبواب ، ذكره   أبو الفرج الجوزي  والمهدوي  وغيرهما . انتهى منه ، وهذا الجواب الأخير الذي ذكره الحكيم الترمذي  عن الحسن  وأبي قلابة  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم راجع إلى الجواب الأول ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . \ 50 
*
*قوله تعالى : تلك الجنة التي نورث من عبادنا من كان تقيا ، الإشارة في قوله : تلك [ 19 \ 63 ] ، إلى ما تقدم من قوله : فأولئك يدخلون الجنة ولا يظلمون شيئا جنات عدن التي وعد الرحمن عباده بالغيب الآية   ، وقد بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه يورث المتقين من عباده جنته ،   وقد بين هذا المعنى أيضا في مواضع أخر ، كقوله تعالى : قد أفلح المؤمنون الذين هم في صلاتهم خاشعون   - إلى قوله - أولئك هم الوارثون الذين يرثون الفردوس هم فيها خالدون   [ 23 \ 1 - 11 ] ، وقوله : وسارعوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها السماوات والأرض أعدت للمتقين الآيات [ 3 \ 133 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا الآية [ 39 \ 71 ] ، وقوله : ونودوا أن تلكم الجنة أورثتموها بما كنتم تعملون   [ 7 \ 43 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 ومعنى إيراثهم الجنة : الإنعام عليهم بالخلود فيها في أكمل نعيم وسرور ، قال  الزمخشري  في   ) الكشاف ( : نورث أي : نبقي عليه الجنة كما نبقي على الوارث مال الموروث  ،  ولأن الأتقياء يلقون ربهم يوم القيامة قد انقضت أعمالهم ، وثمرتها  باقية  وهي الجنة ، فإذا أدخلهم الجنة فقد أورثهم من تقواهم كما يورث  الوارث المال  من المتوفى ، وقال بعض أهل العلم : معنى إيراثهم الجنة أن   الله تعالى خلق لكل نفس منزلا في الجنة ، ومنزلا في النار ، فإذا دخل أهل   الجنة الجنة ; أراهم منازلهم في النار لو كفروا وعصوا الله ليزداد سرورهم   وغبطتهم ; وعند ذلك يقولون : الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله الآية   [ 7 \ 43 ] ، وكذلك يرى أهل النار منازلهم في الجنة لو آمنوا واتقوا الله   لتزداد ندامتهم وحسرتهم ، وعند ذلك يقول الواحد منهم :   [ ص: 472 ] لو أن الله هداني لكنت من المتقين ،   ثم إنه تعالى يجعل منازل أهل الجنة في النار لأهل النار ، ومنازل أهل   النار في الجنة لأهل الجنة فيرثون منازل أهل النار في الجنة ، وهذا هو معنى   الإيراث المذكور على هذا القول . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : قد جاء حديث يدل لما ذكر من أن لكل أحد   منزلا في الجنة ومنزلا في النار ، إلا أن حمل الآية عليه غير صواب ; لأن   أهل الجنة يرثون من الجنة منازلهم المعدة لهم بأعمالهم وتقواهم ، كما قد   قال تعالى : ونودوا أن تلكم الجنة أورثتموها بما كنتم تعملون     [ 7 \ 43 ] ، ونحوها من الآيات ، ولو فرضنا أنهم يرثون منازل أهل النار   فحمل الآية على ذلك يوهم أنهم ليس لهم في الجنة إلا ما أورثوا من منازل  أهل  النار والواقع بخلاف ذلك كما ترى ، والحديث المذكور هو ما رواه  الإمام أحمد  في المسند ، والحاكم  في المستدرك من حديث  أبي هريرة    " كل   أهل الجنة يرى مقعده من النار فيقول : لولا أن الله ، هداني فيكون له  أشكر  ، وكل أهل النار يرى مقعده من الجنة فيقول : لو أن الله هداني ،  فيكون  عليه حسرة   " اهـ ، وعلم في الجامع الصغير على هذا الحديث علامة الصحة ، وقال شارحه المناوي    : قال الحاكم    : صحيح على شرطهما وأقره الذهبي  ، وقال الهيثمي  رجال أحمد  رجال الصحيح . اهـ . 
**قوله تعالى : ويقول الإنسان أئذا ما مت لسوف أخرج حيا أولا يذكر الإنسان أنا خلقناه من قبل ولم يك شيئا   . 

 قال بعض أهل العلم : نزلت هذه الآية في أبي بن خلف  ، وجد عظاما بالية ففتتها بيده وقال : زعم محمد  أنا نبعث بعد الموت ؟ قاله الكلبي  ، وذكره الواحدي  والثعلبي ،  وقال المهدوي    : نزلت في الوليد بن المغيرة  ، وأصحابه ، وهو قول  ابن عباس  ، وقيل : نزلت في العاص بن وائل  ، وقيل : في أبي جهل  ،   وعلى كل واحد من هذه الأقوال فقد أسند تعالى هذا القول لجنس الإنسان وهو   صادر من بعض أفراد الجنس ; لأن من أساليب العربية إسناد الفعل إلى المجموع  ،  مع أن فاعله بعضهم لا جميعهم ، ومن أظهر الأدلة القرآنية في ذلك قراءة حمزة   والكسائي      : فإن قتلوكم فاقتلوهم [ 2 \ 191 ] ، من القتل في الفعلين ، أي : فإن   قتلوا بعضكم فليقتلهم بعضكم الآخر ، كما تقدم مرارا ، ومن أظهر الشواهد   العربية في ذلك قول  الفرزدق    : 


**فسيف بني عبس  وقد ضربوا به نبا بيدي ورقاء عن رأس خالد 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (267)
سُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ
صـ 473 إلى صـ 479**
*
*
*

*فقد أسند الضرب إلى بني عبس  ، مع أنه صرح بأن الضارب الذي بيده السيف هو ورقاء وهو ابن زهير بن جذيمة العبسي  ، وخالد هو ابن جعفر الكلابي  ، وقصة قتله لزهير  المذكور مشهورة .* 

*
 وقد بين في هذه الآية : أن هذا الإنسان الكافر يقول منكرا البعث : أئذا ما مت لسوف أخرج حيا زعما منه أنه إذا مات لا يمكن أن يحيا بعد الموت ، وقد رد الله عليه مقالته هذه بقوله : أولا يذكر الإنسان أنا خلقناه من قبل ولم يك شيئا ،   يعني : أيقول الإنسان مقالته هذه في إنكار البعث ، ولا يذكر أنا أوجدناه   الإيجاد الأول ولم يك شيئا ، بل كان عدما فأوجدناه ، وإيجادنا له المرة   الأولى دليل قاطع على قدرتنا على إيجاده بالبعث مرة أخرى . 

 وهذا البرهان الذي أشار له هنا قد قدمنا الآيات الدالة عليه في سورة البقرة والنحل وغيرهما ، كقوله تعالى : وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحيي العظام وهي رميم قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم   [ 36 \ 78 - 79 ] ، وقوله تعالى : أفعيينا بالخلق الأول بل هم في لبس من خلق جديد   [ 50 \ 15 ] ، وقوله : ولقد علمتم النشأة الأولى فلولا تذكرون   [ 56 \ 62 ] ، وقوله : وهو الذي يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده وهو أهون عليه الآية [ 30 \ 27 ] ، وقوله : فسيقولون من يعيدنا قل الذي فطركم أول مرة   [ 17 \ 51 ] ، وقوله : ياأيها الناس إن كنتم في ريب من البعث فإنا خلقناكم من تراب الآية [ 22 \ 5 ] ، وقوله تعالى : كما بدأنا أول خلق نعيده وعدا علينا إنا كنا فاعلين   [ 21 \ 104 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات كما تقدم إيضاحه . 

 وفي الحديث الصحيح الذي يرويه صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ربه : " يقول   الله تعالى كذبني ابن آدم ولم يكن له أن يكذبني ، وآذاني ابن آدم ولم يكن   له أن يؤذيني ، أما تكذيبه إياي فقوله لن يعيدني كما بدأني ; وليس أول   الخلق أهون علي من آخره ، وأما أذاه إياي ، فقوله إن لي ولدا ، وأنا الأحد   الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد " ، فإن قيل : أين   العامل في الظرف الذي هو إذا ، فالجواب : أنه منصوب بفعل مضمر دل عليه  جزاء  الشرط ; وتقديره : أأخرج حيا إذا ما مت ؟ أي : حين يتمكن في الموت  والهلاك  أخرج حيا ، يعني لا يمكن ذلك ، فإن قيل : لم لا تقول بأنه منصوب  بـ أخرج ،  المذكور في   [ ص: 474 ] قوله : لسوف أخرج حيا ، على العادة المعروفة ، من أن العامل في " إذا " هو جزاؤها ؟ فالجواب : أن لام الابتداء في قوله : لسوف أخرج حيا ،   مانعة من عمل ما بعدها فيما قبلها كما هو معلوم في علم العربية ، فلا  يجوز  أن تقول : اليوم لزيد قائم ; تعني لزيد قائم اليوم ، وما زعمه بعضهم  من أن  حرف التنفيس الذي هو سوف مانع من عمل ما بعده فيما قبله أيضا ، حتى  إنه  على قراءة  طلحة بن مصرف    : " أئذا ما مت سأخرج حيا " بدون اللام يمتنع نصب " إذا " بـ " أخرج " المذكورة ; فهو خلاف التحقيق . 

 والتحقيق أن حرف التنفيس لا يمنع من عمل ما بعده فيما قبله ، ودليله وجوده في كلام العرب ; كقول الشاعر : 


**فلما رأته أمنا هان وجدها     وقالت أبونا هكذا سوف يفعل 
**فقوله " هكذا " منصوب بقوله " يفعل " كما أوضحه أبو حيان  في البحر ، وعليه فعلى قراءة  طلحة بن مصرف  فقوله : " إذا " منصوب بقوله : " أخرج " لعدم وجود اللام فيها وعدم منع حرف التنفيس من عمل ما بعده فيما قبله . 
*
*تنبيه 

 فإن قلت : لام الابتداء الداخلة على المضارع تعطي معنى الحال ،   فكيف جامعت حرف التنفيس الدال على الاستقبال ؟ فالجواب : أن اللام هنا   جردت من معنى الحال ، وأخلصت لمعنى التوكيد فقط ، ولذلك جامعت حرف   الاستقبال كما بينه  الزمخشري  في الكشاف ، وتعقبه أبو حيان  في   البحر المحيط بأن من علماء العربية من يمنع أن اللام المذكورة تعطي معنى   الحال ، وعلى قوله يسقط الإشكال من أصله ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
*
*قوله تعالى : فوربك لنحشرنهم والشياطين ثم لنحضرنهم حول جهنم جثيا ، لما أقام الله جل وعلا البرهان على البعث بقوله : أولا يذكر الإنسان أنا خلقناه من قبل ولم يك شيئا     [ 19 \ 67 ] ، أقسم جل وعلا بنفسه الكريمة ، أنه يحشرهم - أي : الكافرين   المنكرين للبعث - وغيرهم من الناس ، ويحشر معهم الشياطين الذين كانوا   يضلونهم في الدنيا ، وأنه يحضرهم حول جهنم جثيا ، وهذان الأمران اللذان   ذكرهما في هذه الآية الكريمة أشار إليهما في غير هذا الموضع ، أما حشره لهم   ولشياطينهم فقد أشار إليه في قوله : احشروا الذين ظلموا وأزواجهم وما كانوا يعبدون من دون الله فاهدوهم إلى صراط الجحيم   [ 37 \ 22 - 23 ] ،   [ ص: 475 ] على أحد التفسيرات ، وقوله : أولا يذكر الإنسان أنا خلقناه من قبل ولم يك شيئا   [ 43 \ 38 ] . 

 وأما إحضارهم حول جهنم جثيا ، فقد أشار له في قوله : وترى كل أمة جاثية كل أمة تدعى إلى كتابها اليوم تجزون ما كنتم تعملون     [ 45 \ 28 ] ، وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : جثيا ، جمع جاث ، والجاثي :   اسم فاعل : جثا يجثو جثوا ، وجثى يجثي جثيا : إذا جلس على ركبتيه أو قام   على أطراف أصابعه ، والعادة عند العرب : أنهم إذا كانوا في موقف ضنك وأمر   شديد ، جثوا على ركبهم ، ومنه قول بعضهم : 

 فمن للحماة ومن للكماة إذا ما الكماة جثوا للركب إذا قيل مات أبو مالك فتى   المكرمات قريع العرب وكون معنى قوله : جثيا في هذه الآية ، وقوله : وترى كل أمة جاثية الآية [ 45 \ 28 ] ، أنه جثيهم على ركبهم هو الظاهر ، وهو قول الأكثر ، وهو الإطلاق المشهور في اللغة ; ومنه قول  الكميت    : 


**هم تركوا سراتهم جثيا وهم دون السراة مقرنينا* *وعن  ابن عباس  في قوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : جثيا ، أن معناه : جماعات ، وعن مقاتل  جثيا   ، أي : جمعا جمعا ، وهو على هذا القول جمع " جثوة " مثلثة الجيم ، وهي   الحجارة المجموعة والتراب المجموع ، فأهل الخمر يحضرون حول جهنم على حدة ،   وأهل الزنى على حدة ; وأهل السرقة على حدة . ; وهكذا ، ومن هذا المعنى قول  طرفة بن العبد  في معلقته : 


**ترى جثوتين من تراب عليهما     صفائح صم من صفيح منضد 
**هكذا قال بعض أهل العلم ، ولكنه يرد عليه أن " فعلة " كجثوة ، لم يعهد جمعها على فعول كجثي ، وقرأ هذا الحرف حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص  جثيا بكسر الجيم إتباعا للكسرة بعده وقرأ الباقون : " جثيا " بضم الجيم على الأصل . 
*
*قوله تعالى : ثم لننزعن من كل شيعة أيهم أشد على الرحمن عتيا ثم لنحن أعلم بالذين هم أولى بها صليا   . 

 قوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : لننزعن [ 19 \ 69 ] ، أي : لنستخرجن   [ ص: 476 ] من كل شيعة ،   أي : من كل أمة أهل دين واحد ، وأصل الشيعة فعلة كفرقة ، وهي الطائفة  التي  شاعت غيرها ، أي : تبعته في هدى أو ضلال ; تقول العرب : شاعه شياعا :  إذا  تبعه . 

 وقوله تعالى : أيهم أشد على الرحمن عتيا ،  أي :  لنستخرجن ولنميزن من كل طائفة من طوائف الغي والفساد أعصاهم فأعصاهم ،   وأعتاهم فأعتاهم ، فيبدأ بتعذيبه وإدخاله النار على حسب مراتبهم في الكفر ،   والإضلال والضلال ، وهذا هو الظاهر في معنى الآية الكريمة : أن الرؤساء القادة في الكفر يعذبون قبل غيرهم ويشدد عليهم العذاب لضلالهم وإضلالهم . 

 وقد جاءت آيات من كتاب الله تعالى تدل على هذا ، كقوله تعالى : الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله زدناهم عذابا فوق العذاب بما كانوا يفسدون   [ 16 \ 88 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وليحملن أثقالهم وأثقالا مع أثقالهم وليسألن يوم القيامة عما كانوا يفترون   [ 29 \ 13 ] ، وقوله : ليحملوا أوزارهم كاملة يوم القيامة ومن أوزار الذين يضلونهم بغير علم ألا ساء ما يزرون     [ 16 \ 25 ] ، ولأجل هذا كان في أمم النار أولى وأخرى ، فالأولى : التي   يبدأ بعذابها وبدخولها النار ، والأخرى التي تدخل بعدها على حسب تفاوتهم  في  أنواع الكفر والضلال ، كما قال تعالى : قال  ادخلوا  في أمم قد خلت من قبلكم من الجن والإنس في النار كلما دخلت أمة  لعنت  أختها حتى إذا اداركوا فيها جميعا قالت أخراهم لأولاهم ربنا هؤلاء  أضلونا  فآتهم عذابا ضعفا من النار قال لكل ضعف ولكن لا تعلمون وقالت أولاهم لأخراهم فما كان لكم علينا من فضل فذوقوا العذاب بما كنتم تكسبون   [ 7 \ 38 - 39 ] . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : ثم لنحن أعلم بالذين هم أولى بها صليا     [ 19 \ 70 ] ، يعني : أنه جل وعلا أعلم بمن يستحق منهم أن يصلى النار ،   ومن هو أولى بذلك ، وقد بين أن الرؤساء والمرءوسين كلهم ممن يستحق ذلك في   قوله : قال لكل ضعف الآية ، والصلي : مصدر صلي النار - كرضي - يصلاها صليا ) بالضم والكسر ( إذا قاسى ألمها ، وباشر حرها . 

 واختلف العلماء في وجه رفع " أي " مع أنه منصوب ; لأنه مفعول لننزعن ، فذهب  سيبويه  ومن تبعه إلى أن لفظة " أي " موصولة ، وأنها مبنية على الضم إذا كانت مضافة وصدر صلتها ضمير محذوف كما هنا ، وعقده ابن مالك  في الخلاصة بقوله : 

 [ ص: 477 ] 
**أي كما وأعربت ما لم تضف وصدر وصلها ضمير انحذف     وبعضهم أعرب مطلقا . . . 
  . . . . . . .* *إلخ . 

 ويدل على صحة قول  سيبويه  رحمه الله قول غسان بن وعلة    : 


**إذا ما لقيت بني مالك      فسلم على أيهم أفضل 
**والرواية بضم " أيهم " ، وخالف الخليل  ويونس  وغيرهما  سيبويه  في " أي " المذكورة ، فقال الخليل    : إنها في الآية استفهامية محكية بقول مقدر والتقدير : ثم لننزعن من كل شيعة الذي يقال فيه أيهم أشد ; وأنشد الخليل  لهذا المعنى الذي ذهب إليه قول الشاعر : 


**ولقد أبيت من الفتاة بمنزل     فأبيت لا حرج ولا محروم 
**أي : فأبيت بمنزلة الذي يقال له : لا هو حرج ولا محروم . 

 وأما يونس  فذهب إلى أنها استفهامية أيضا ; لكنه حكم بتعليق الفعل قبلها بالاستفهام لأن التعليق عنده لا يختص بأفعال القلوب ، واحتج  لسيبويه  على الخليل  ويونس  ومن تبعهما ببيت غسان بن وعلة  المذكور   آنفا ; لأن الرواية فيه بضم " أيهم " ، مع أن حروف الجر ، لا يضمر بينها   وبين معمولها قول ولا تعلق على الأصوب ، وإن خالف فيه بعضهم ببعض  التأويلات  ، ومما ذكرنا تعلم أن ما ذكره بعضهم من أن جميع النحويين غلطوا  سيبويه  في قوله هذا في " أي " في هذه الآية الكريمة خلاف التحقيق ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وقرأه حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص  عتيا بكسر العين ، و صليا بكسر الصاد للإتباع ، وقرأ الباقون بالضم فيهما على الأصل . 
**قوله تعالى : وإن منكم إلا واردها كان على ربك حتما مقضيا ثم ننجي الذين اتقوا ونذر الظالمين فيها جثيا   . 

 اختلف العلماء في المراد بورود النار في هذه الآية الكريمة على أقوال : 

 الأول : أن المراد بالورود الدخول ، ولكن الله يصرف أذاها عن عباده المتقين عند ذلك الدخول . 

 الثاني : أن المراد بورود النار المذكور : الجواز على الصراط ; لأنه جسر منصوب على متن جهنم . 

 [ ص: 478 ] الثالث : أن الورود المذكور هو الإشراف عليها والقرب منها . 

 الرابع : أن حظ المؤمنين من ذلك الورود هو حر الحمى في دار الدنيا ، وقد   قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك : أن من أنواع البيان التي تضمنها   الاستدلال على أحد المعاني الداخلة في معنى الآية بكونه هو الغالب في   القرآن ، فغلبته فيه دليل استقرائي على عدم خروجه من معنى الآية ، وقد   قدمنا أمثلة لذلك ، فإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما استدل على المراد بورود النار في الآية بمثل ذلك الدليل الذي ذكرنا أنه من أنواع البيان في هذا الكتاب المبارك . 

 وإيضاحه أن ورود النار جاء في القرآن في آيات متعددة ، والمراد في كل واحدة منها الدخول ، فاستدل بذلك ابن عباس  على أن " الورود في الآية التي فيها النزاع هو الدخول " ؛ لدلالة الآيات الأخرى على ذلك ، كقوله تعالى : يقدم قومه يوم القيامة فأوردهم النار وبئس الورد المورود   [ 11 \ 98 ] ، قال : فهذا ورود دخول ، وكقوله : لو كان هؤلاء آلهة ما وردوها وكل فيها خالدون   [ 21 \ 99 ] ، فهو ورود دخول أيضا ، وكقوله : ونسوق المجرمين إلى جهنم وردا   [ 19 \ 86 ] ، وقوله تعالى : إنكم وما تعبدون من دون الله حصب جهنم أنتم لها واردون   [ 21 \ 68 ] ، وبهذا استدل  ابن عباس  على نافع بن الأزرق  في " أن الورود الدخول " . 

 واحتج من قال بأن الورود : الإشراف والمقاربة بقوله تعالى : ولما ورد ماء مدين الآية [ 28 \ 23 ] ، قال : فهذا ورود مقاربة وإشراف عليه ، وكذا قوله تعالى : فأرسلوا واردهم الآية [ 12 \ 11 ] ، ونظيره من كلام العرب قول زهير بن أبي سلمى  في معلقته : 


**فلما وردن الماء زرقا جمامه وضعن عصي الحاضر المتخيم 

**قالوا   : والعرب تقول : وردت القافلة البلد ، وإن لم تدخله ولكن قربت منه ،  واحتج  من قال بأن الورود في الآية التي نحن بصددها ليس نفس الدخول بقوله  تعالى :  إن الذين سبقت لهم منا الحسنى أولئك عنها مبعدون لا يسمعون حسيسها وهم في ما اشتهت أنفسهم خالدون   [ 21 \ 101 - 102 ] ، قالوا : إبعادهم عنها المذكور في هذه الآية يدل على عدم دخولهم فيها ; فالورود غير الدخول . 

 واحتج من قال : بأن ورود النار في الآية بالنسبة للمؤمنين : حر الحمى في دار   [ ص: 479 ] الدنيا بحديث " الحمى من فيح جهنم ، فأبردوها بالماء   " ، وهو حديث متفق عليه من حديث عائشة   وأسماء ابنتي أبي بكر  ،  وابن عمر   ورافع بن خديج  رضي الله عنهم ، ورواه  البخاري  أيضا مرفوعا عن  ابن عباس    . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : قد دلت على أن الورود في الآية معناه الدخول أدلة ، الأول : هو ما ذكره  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما من أن جميع ما في القرآن من ورود النار معناه دخولها غير محل النزاع ، فدل ذلك على أن محل النزاع كذلك ، وخير ما يفسر به القرآن القرآن . 

 الدليل الثاني : هو أن في نفس الآية قرينة دالة على ذلك ، وهي أنه تعالى   لما خاطب جميع الناس بأنهم سيردون النار برهم وفاجرهم بقوله : وإن منكم إلا واردها كان على ربك حتما مقضيا   [ 19 \ 70 - 71 ] ، بين مصيرهم ومآلهم بعد ذلك الورود المذكور بقوله : ثم ننجي الذين اتقوا ونذر الظالمين فيها   [ 19 \ 72 ] ، أي : نترك الظالمين فيها ، دليل على أن ورودهم لها دخولهم فيها ، إذ لو لم يدخلوها لم يقل : ونذر الظالمين فيها بل يقول : وندخل الظالمين ، وهذا واضح كما ترى ، وكذلك قوله : ثم ننجي الذين اتقوا ، دليل على أنهم وقعوا فيما من شأنه أنه هلكة ، ولذا عطف على قوله : وإن منكم إلا واردها قوله : ثم ننجي الذين اتقوا   . 

 الدليل الثالث : ما روي من ذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال صاحب الدر المنثور في الكلام على هذه الآية الكريمة : أخرج أحمد   وعبد بن حميد  ،  والحكيم الترمذي  ، وابن المنذر  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، والحاكم  وصححه ، وابن مردويه  ، والبيهقي  في البعث ، عن أبي سمية  قال : اختلفنا في الورود فقال بعضنا : لا يدخلها مؤمن ، وقال بعضهم : يدخلونها جميعا ثم ينجي الله الذين اتقوا ، فلقيت  جابر بن عبد الله  رضي الله عنهما فذكرت له ذلك فقال وأهوى بأصبعيه إلى أذنيه : صمتا إن لم أكن سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " لا يبقى بر ولا فاجر إلا دخلها ، فتكون على المؤمنين بردا وسلاما كما كانت على إبراهيم  ، حتى إن للنار ضجيجا من بردهم ، ثم ينجي الله الذين اتقوا ويذر الظالمين فيها جثيا   " اهـ .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (268)
سُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ
صـ 480 إلى صـ 486**
*
*
*


* وقال ابن حجر  في ) الكافي الشاف في تخريج أحاديث الكشاف ( في هذا الحديث : رواه أحمد   وابن أبي شيبة  ،  وعبد بن حميد  قالوا : حدثنا  سليمان بن حرب  ، وأخرجه أبو يعلى   والنسائي  في الكنى ، والبيهقي  في الشعب في باب النار ، والحكيم  في النوادر ، كلهم من طريق سليمان  ، قال : حدثنا أبو صالح غالب بن سليمان  ، عن كثير بن زياد  عن أبي سمية  قال : اختلفنا في الورود فسألنا جابرا  فذكر الحديث أتم من اللفظ   [ ص: 480 ] الذي ذكره  الزمخشري  ، وخالفهم كلهم الحاكم  فرواه من طريق سليمان  بهذا الإسناد فقال : عن سمية الأزدية  عن عبد الرحمن بن شيبة    . بدل أبي سمية  عن جابر    . اهـ . وقال ابن كثير  رحمه الله في تفسير هذه الآية : قال الإمام أحمد    : حدثنا  سليمان بن حرب  ، حدثنا غالب بن سليمان  ، عن كثير بن زياد البرساني  ، عن أبي سمية  ، قال : اختلفنا في الورود فقال بعضنا : لا يدخلها مؤمن ، وقال بعضهم : يدخلونها جميعا ثم ينجي الله الذين اتقوا ، فلقيت  جابر بن عبد الله  فقلت : إنا اختلفنا في الورود فقال : يدخلونها جميعا ، ثم ذكر الحديث المتقدم ، ثم قال ابن كثير  رحمه الله : غريب ولم يخرجوه . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : الظاهر أن الإسناد المذكور لا يقل عن درجة الحسن لأن طبقته الأولى :  سليمان بن حرب  ، وهو ثقة إمام حافظ مشهور ، وطبقته الثانية : أبو صالح  أو أبو سلمة غالب بن سليمان العتكي الجهضمي الخراساني  أصله من البصرة  ، وهو ثقة ، وطبقته الثالثة : كثير بن زياد أبو سهل البرساني بصري  نزل بلخ  ، وهو ثقة ، وطبقته الرابعة : أبو سمية  وقد ذكره  ابن حبان  في الثقات ، قاله ابن حجر  في تهذيب التهذيب . وبتوثيق أبي سمية  المذكور تتضح صحة الحديث ; لأن غيره من رجال هذا الإسناد ثقات معروفون ، مع أن حديث جابر  المذكور يعتضد بظاهر القرآن وبالآيات الأخرى التي استدل بها  ابن عباس  وآثار جاءت عن علماء السلف رضي الله عنهم كما ذكره ابن كثير  عن  خالد بن معدان  ،  وعبد الله بن رواحة  رضي الله عنه ، وذكره هو  وابن جرير  عن أبي ميسرة  ، وذكره ابن كثير  عن  عبد الله بن المبارك  عن  الحسن البصري  ، كلهم يقولون : إنه ورود دخول ، وأجاب من قال بأن الورود في الآية الدخول عن قوله تعالى : أولئك عنها مبعدون     [ 21 \ 101 ] ، بأنهم مبعدون عن عذابها وألمها ، فلا ينافي ذلك ورودهم   إياها من غير شعورهم بألم ولا حر منها ، كما أوضحناه في كتابنا " دفع إيهام   الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " في الكلام على هذه الآية الكريمة . 

 وأجابوا عن الاستدلال بحديث " الحمى من فيح جهنم     " ، بالقول بموجبه ، قالوا : الحديث حق صحيح ولكنه لا دليل فيه لمحل   النزاع ; لأن السياق صريح في أن الكلام في النار في الآخرة وليس في حرارة   منها في الدنيا ; لأن أول الكلام قوله تعالى : فوربك لنحشرنهم والشياطين ثم لنحضرنهم حول جهنم جثيا إلى أن قال وإن منكم إلا واردها   [ 19 \ 68 - 70 ] ، فدل على أن كل ذلك في الآخرة لا في الدنيا كما ترى . 

 والقراءة في قوله : جثيا ، كما قدمنا في قوله :   [ ص: 481 ] ثم لنحضرنهم حول جهنم جثيا   . 

 وقوله : ثم ننجي ، قراءة  الكسائي  بإسكان   النون الثانية وتخفيف الجيم ، وقرأه الباقون بفتح النون الثانية وتشديد   الجيم ، وقد ذكرنا في كتابنا ) دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب ( أن   جماعة رووا عن  ابن مسعود    : أن ورود النار المذكور في الآية هو المرور عليها ; لأن الناس تمر على الصراط وهو جسر منصوب على متن جهنم ، وأن الحسن  وقتادة  روي عنهما نحو ذلك أيضا ، وروي عن  ابن مسعود  أيضا مرفوعا : " أنهم يردونها جميعا ويصدرون عنها بحسب أعمالهم   " ، وعنه أيضا تفسير الورود بالوقوف عليها ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وقوله تعالى في الآية الكريمة : كان على ربك حتما مقضيا ،   يعني أن ورودهم النار المذكور كان حتما على ربك مقضيا ، أي : أمرا واجبا   مفعولا لا محالة ، والحتم : الواجب الذي لا محيد عنه ، ومنه قول أمية بن أبي الصلت الثقفي    : 


**عبادك يخطئون وأنت رب     بكفيك المنايا والحتوم 
**فقوله : " والحتوم " : جمع حتم ، يعني الأمور الواجبة التي لا بد من وقوعها ، وما ذكره جماعة من أهل العلم من أن المراد بقوله : حتما مقضيا قسما واجبا ، كما روي عن عكرمة   وابن مسعود  ومجاهد  وقتادة  وغيرهم - لا يظهر كل الظهور . 

 واستدل من قال : إن في الآية قسما ، بحديث  أبي هريرة  الثابت في الصحيحين ، قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : حدثنا علي  ، حدثنا سفيان  قال : سمعت  الزهري  عن  سعيد بن المسيب  ، عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لا يموت لمسلم ثلاثة من الولد فيلج النار إلا تحلة القسم   " قال أبو عبد الله    : وإن منكم إلا واردها اهـ . وقال مسلم  في صحيحه : حدثنا يحيى بن يحيى  قال : قرأت على مالك ،  عن  ابن شهاب  ، عن  سعيد بن المسيب  ، عن  أبي هريرة  ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لا يموت لأحد من المسلمين ثلاثة من الولد فتمسه النار إلا تحلة القسم   " ، حدثنا  أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ،  وعمرو الناقد  ،  وزهير بن حرب  قالوا ، حدثنا  سفيان بن عيينة    ) ح ( وحدثنا  عبد بن حميد  ،  وابن رافع  ، عن عبد الرزاق  ، أخبرنا معمر  كلاهما عن  الزهري  بإسناد مالك  ، وبمعنى حديثه إلا أن في حديث سفيان    " فيلج النار إلا تحلة القسم   " اهـ . 

 قالوا : المراد بالقسم المذكور في هذا الحديث الصحيح هو قوله تعالى : وإن منكم إلا واردها كان على ربك حتما مقضيا ، وهو معنى ما ذكرنا عن  البخاري  في قوله : قال أبو عبد الله  وإن منكم إلا واردها ،   [ ص:  482 ] والذين  استدلوا بالحديث المذكور على أن الآية الكريمة قسم اختلفوا  في موضع القسم  من الآية ، فقال بعضهم : هو مقدر دل عليه الحديث المذكور ،  أي : والله إن  منكم إلا واردها ، وقال بعضهم : هو معطوف على القسم قبله ،  والمعطوف على  القسم قسم ، والمعنى : فوربك لنحشرنهم والشياطين وربك إن  منكم إلا واردها ،  وقال بعضهم : القسم المذكور مستفاد من قوله : كان على ربك حتما مقضيا أي : قسما واجبا كما قدمناه عن  ابن مسعود  ومجاهد  ، وعكرمة  ، وقتادة  ، وقال بعضهم : يحتمل أن يكون المراد بالقسم ما دل على القطع والبت من السياق ، فإن قوله تعالى : كان على ربك حتما مقضيا ، تذييل وتقرير لقوله : وإن منكم إلا واردها ، وهذا بمنزلة القسم في تأكيد الإخبار ، بل هذا أبلغ للحصر في الآية بالنفي والإثبات . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : الذي يظهر لي والله تعالى أعلم أن الآية   ليس يتعين فيها قسم ; لأنها لم تقترن بأداة من أدوات القسم ، ولا قرينة   واضحة دالة على القسم ، ولم يتعين عطفها على القسم ، والحكم بتقدير قسم في   كتاب الله دون قرينة ظاهرة فيه ، زيادة على معنى كلام الله بغير دليل يجب   الرجوع إليه ، وحديث  أبي هريرة  المذكور   المتفق عليه لا يتعين منه أن في الآية قسما ; لأن من أساليب اللغة العربية   التعبير بتحلة القسم عن القلة الشديدة وإن لم يكن هناك قسم أصلا ، يقولون :   ما فعلت كذا إلا تحلة القسم ، يعنون إلا فعلا قليلا جدا قدر ما يحلل به   الحالف قسمه ، وهذا أسلوب معروف في كلام العرب ، ومنه قول كعب بن زهير  في وصف ناقته : 


**تخدي على يسرات وهي لاصقة     ذوابل مسهن الأرض تحليل 
**يعني   : أن قوائم ناقته لا تمس الأرض لشدة خفتها إلا قدر تحليل القسم ، ومعلوم   أنه لا يمين من ناقته أنها تمس الأرض حتى يكون ذلك المس تحليلا لها كما  ترى  ، وعلى هذا المعنى المعروف ، فمعنى قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " إلا  تحلة " ،  أي : لا يلج النار إلا ولوجا قليلا جدا لا ألم فيه ولا حر ، كما  قدمنا في  حديث جابر  المرفوع ، وأقرب أقوال من قالوا : إن في الآية قسما ، قول من قال : إنه معطوف على قوله : فوربك لنحشرنهم   ; لأن الجمل المذكورة بعده معطوفة عليه ، كقوله : ثم لنحضرنهم ، وقوله : ثم لننزعن وقوله : ثم لنحن أعلم لدلالة قرينة لام القسم في الجمل المذكورة على ذلك ، أما قوله : وإن منكم إلا واردها ، فهو محتمل للعطف أيضا ، ومحتمل للاستئناف ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
**[ ص: 483 ] قوله تعالى : وإذا تتلى عليهم آياتنا بينات قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أي الفريقين خير مقاما وأحسن نديا   . 

 قوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : خير مقاما   [ 19 \ 73 ] ، قرأه ابن كثير  بضم الميم ، والباقون بفتحها ، وقوله : ورئيا ، قرأه  قالون  وابن ذكوان    " وريا " بتشديد الياء من غير همز ، وقرأه الباقون بهمزة ساكنة بعد الراء وبعدها ياء مخففة . 

 ومعنى الآية الكريمة : أن كفار قريش كانوا إذا يتلو عليهم رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه آيات هذا القرآن في حال كونها بينات ، أي مرتلات   الألفاظ ، واضحات المعاني بينات المقاصد ، إما محكمات جاءت واضحة ، أو   متشابهات قد تبعها البيان بالمحكمات ، أو تبيين الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم   قولا أو فعلا ، أو ظاهرات الإعجاز تحدي بها فلم يقدر على معارضتها ، أو   حججا وبراهين . 

 والظاهر أن قوله : بينات حال مؤكدة ; لأن آيات الله لا تكون إلا كذلك ، ونظير ذلك قوله تعالى : وهو الحق مصدقا     [ 35 \ 31 ] ، أي : إذا تتلى عليهم آيات الله في حال كونها متصفة بما   ذكرنا عارضوها واحتجوا على بطلانها ، وأن الحق معهم لا مع من يتلوها بشبهة   ساقطة لا يحتج بها إلا من لا عقل له ، ومضمون شبهتهم المذكورة : أنهم   يقولون لهم : نحن أوفر منكم حظا في الدنيا ، فنحن أحسن منكم منازل ، وأحسن   منكم متاعا ، وأحسن منكم منظرا ، فلولا أننا أفضل عند الله منكم لما آثرنا   عليكم في الحياة الدنيا ، وأعطانا من نعيمها وزينتها ما لم يعطكم . 

 فقوله : أي الفريقين خير مقاما   [ 19 \ 73 ] ، أي : نحن وأنتم أينا خير مقاما ، والمقام على قراءة ابن كثير  بضم   الميم محل الإقامة ، وهو المنازل والأمكنة التي يسكنونها ، وعلى قراءة   الجمهور فالمقام - بفتح الميم - مكان القيام وهو موضع قيامهم وهو مساكنهم   ومنازلهم ، وقيل : هو موضع القيام بالأمور الجليلة ، والأول هو الصواب . 

 وقوله : وأحسن نديا ، أي : مجلسا ومجتمعا ، والاستفهام في قوله : أي الفريقين الظاهر   أنه استفهام تقرير ، ليحملوا به ضعفاء المسلمين الذين هم في تقشف ورثاثة   هيئة على أن يقولوا أنتم خير مقاما وأحسن نديا منا ، وعلى كل حال فلا خلاف   أن   [ ص: 484 ] مقصودهم بالاستفهام المذكور أنهم - أي كفار قريش      - خير مقاما وأحسن نديا من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأن ذلك هو   دليلهم على أنهم على الحق ، وأنهم أكرم على الله من المسلمين ، وما في   التلخيص وشروحه من أن السؤال بـ " أي " في الآية التي نحن بصددها سؤال بها   عما يميز أحد المشتركين في أمر يعمهما كالعادة في أي غلط منهم ; لأنهم   فسروا الآية الكريمة بغير معناها الصحيح ، والصواب ما ذكرناه إن شاء الله   تعالى ، واستدلالهم هذا بحظهم في الحياة الدنيا على حظهم يوم القيامة ، وأن   الله ما أعطاهم في الدنيا إلا لمكانتهم عنده ، واستحقاقهم لذلك - لسخافة   عقولهم ، ذكره الله تعالى في مواضع من كتابه ، كقوله تعالى عنهم : وقال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا لو كان خيرا ما سبقونا إليه وإذ لم يهتدوا به فسيقولون هذا إفك قديم   [ 46 \ 11 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وكذلك فتنا بعضهم ببعض ليقولوا أهؤلاء من الله عليهم من بيننا أليس الله بأعلم بالشاكرين   [ 6 \ 53 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وقالوا نحن أكثر أموالا وأولادا وما نحن بمعذبين   [ 34 \ 35 ] ، وقوله تعالى : أيحسبون أنما نمدهم به من مال وبنين نسارع لهم في الخيرات بل لا يشعرون   [ 23 \ 55 - 56 ] ، وقوله : أفرأيت الذي كفر بآياتنا وقال لأوتين مالا وولدا   [ 19 \ 77 ] ، وقوله : قال ما أظن أن تبيد هذه أبدا وما أظن الساعة قائمة ولئن رددت إلى ربي لأجدن خيرا منها منقلبا   [ 18 \ 35 - 36 ] ، وقوله : ولئن رجعت إلى ربي إن لي عنده للحسنى     [ 41 \ 50 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، فكل هذه الآيات دالة على أنهم   لجهلهم يظنون أن الله لم يعطهم نصيبا من الدنيا إلا لرضاه عنهم ، ومكانتهم   عنده ، وأن الأمر في الآخرة سيكون كذلك . 

 وقد أبطل الله تعالى دعواهم هذه في آيات كثيرة من كتابه كقوله تعالى في هذه السورة الكريمة : وكم أهلكنا قبلهم من قرن هم أحسن أثاثا ورئيا     [ 19 \ 74 ] ، والمعنى : أهلكنا قرونا كثيرة ، أي أمما كانت قبلهم وهم   أكثر نصيبا في الدنيا منهم ، فما منعهم ما كان عندهم من زينة الدنيا   ومتاعها من إهلاك الله إياهم لما عصوا وكذبوا رسله ، فلو كان الحظ والنصيب   في الدنيا يدل على رضا الله والمكانة عنده لما أهلك الذين من قبلكم ،  الذين  هم أحسن أثاثا ورئيا منكم . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : وكم هي الخبرية ، ومعناها الإخبار بعدد كثير   ، وهي في محل نصب على المفعول به لـ " أهلكنا " أي : أهلكنا كثيرا ، و من   مبينة   [ ص: 485 ] لـ وكم وكل أهل  عصر قرن  لمن بعدهم لأنهم يتقدمونهم ، قيل : سموا قرنا لاقترانهم في الوجود  ،  والأثاث : متاع البيت ، وقيل هو الجديد من الفرش ، وغير الجديد منها  يسمى "  الخرثي " بضم الخاء وسكون الراء والثاء المثلثة بعدها ياء مشددة ،  وأنشد  لهذا التفصيل  الحسن بن علي الطوسي  قول الشاعر : 


**تقادم العهد من أم الوليد بنا دهرا وصار أثاث البيت خرثيا* *والإطلاق المشهور في العربية هو إطلاق الأثاث على متاع البيت مطلقا ، قال الفراء      : لا واحد له ، ويطلق الأثاث على المال أجمع : الإبل ، والغنم ، والعبيد  ،  والمتاع ، والواحد أثاثة ، وتأثث فلان : إذا أصاب رياشا ، قاله الجوهري  عن أبي زيد  ،   وقوله : ورئيا على قراءة الجمهور مهموزا ، أي : أحسن منظرا وهيئة ، وهو   فعل بمعنى مفعول من : رأى ، البصرية ، والمراد به الذي تراه العين من   هيئتهم الحسنة ومتاعهم الحسن ، وأنشد أبو عبيدة  لمحمد بن نمير الثقفي  في هذا المعنى قوله : 


**أشاقتك الظعائن يوم بانوا     بذي الرئي الجميل من الأثاث 
**وعلى قراءة  قالون  وابن ذكوان  بتشديد   الياء من غير همز ، فقال بعض العلماء : معناه معنى القراءة الأولى ، إلا   أن الهمزة أبدلت ياء فأدغمت في الياء ، وقال بعضهم : لا همز على قراءتهما   أصلا ، بل عليها فهو من الري الذي هو النعمة والترفه ، من قولهم : هو ريان   من النعيم ، وهي ريا منه ، وعلى هذا فالمعنى : أحسن نعمة وترفها ، والأول   أظهر عندي ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 والآيات التي أبطل الله بها دعواهم هذه كثيرة ، كقوله تعالى : ولا يحسبن الذين كفروا أنما نملي لهم خير لأنفسهم إنما نملي لهم ليزدادوا إثما ولهم عذاب مهين   [ 3 \ 178 ] ، وقوله : وما أموالكم ولا أولادكم بالتي تقربكم عندنا زلفى إلا من آمن وعمل صالحا فأولئك لهم جزاء الضعف بما عملوا وهم في الغرفات آمنون   [ 34 \ 37 ] ، وقوله : فذرني ومن يكذب بهذا الحديث سنستدرجهم من حيث لا يعلمون وأملي لهم إن كيدي متين   [ 68 \ 44 ] ، وقوله تعالى : فلما نسوا ما ذكروا به فتحنا عليهم أبواب كل شيء حتى إذا فرحوا بما أوتوا أخذناهم بغتة فإذا هم مبلسون   [ 6 \ 44 ] ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا ، وقد قدمنا شيئا من ذلك . 

 وقول الكفار الذي حكاه الله عنهم في هذه الآية الكريمة : أي الفريقين خير مقاما وأحسن نديا ،   [ ص:  486 ] الظاهر  فيه أن وجه ذكرهم للمقام والندي : أن المقام هو محل السكنى  الخاص لكل واحد  منهم ، والندي محل اجتماع بعضهم ببعض ، فإذا كان كل منهما  للكفار أحسن من  نظيره عند المسلمين دل ذلك على أن نصيبهم في الدنيا أوفر  من نصيب أصحاب  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك الوقت ، ونظير ذلك من كلام  العرب قول  الشاعر : 


**يومان يوم مقامات وأندية     ويوم سير إلى الأعداء تأويب 
**والمقامات : جمع مقامة بمعنى المقام ، والأندية : جمع ناد بمعنى الندي ، وهو مجلس القوم ، ومنه قوله تعالى : وتأتون في ناديكم المنكر     [ 29 \ 29 ] ، فالنادي والندي يطلقان على المجلس ، وعلى القوم الجالسين   فيه ، وكذلك المجلس يطلق على القوم الجالسين ، ومن إطلاق الندي على المكان   قول  الفرزدق    : 


**وما قام منا قائم في ندينا     فينطق إلا بالتي هي أعرف 
**وقوله تعالى هنا : وأحسن نديا   . 

 ومن إطلاقه على القوم قوله : فليدع ناديه سندع الزبانية   [ 96 \ 17 - 18 ] ، ومن إطلاق المجلس على القوم الجالسين فيه قول  ذي الرمة    : 


**لهم مجلس صهب السبال     أذلة سواسية أحرارها وعبيدها 
**والجملة في قوله : هم أحسن أثاثا ورئيا ، قال  الزمخشري    : هي في محل نصب صفة لقوله : " كم " ألا ترى أنك لو تركت لفظة " هم " لم يكن لك بد من نصب أحسن على الوصفية . اهـ . وتابع  الزمخشري  أبو البقاء  على ذلك ، وتعقبه أبو حيان  في   البحر بأن بعض علماء النحو نصوا على أن " كم " سواء كانت استفهامية أو   خبرية لا توصف ولا يوصف بها ، قال : وعلى هذا يكون هم أحسن في موضع الصفة   لـ قرن وجمع نعت القرن اعتبارا لمعنى القرن ، وهذا هو الصواب عندي لا ما   ذكره  الزمخشري  وأبو البقاء  ، وصيغة التفضيل في قوله : هم أحسن أثاثا ورئيا ،   تلزمها " من " لتجردها من الإضافة والتعريف ، إلا أنها محذوفة لدلالة   المقام عليها ، والتقدير : هم أحسن أثاثا ورئيا منهم ، على حد قوله في   الخلاصة : 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (269)
سُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ
صـ 487 إلى صـ 494**
*
*
*

*
 وأفعل التفضيل صله أبدا تقديرا أو لفظا بمن إن جردا فإن قيل : أين مرجع الضمير في هذه الآية الكريمة في قوله : وإذا تتلى عليهم آياتنا بينات قال الذين كفروا ؟ الآية [ 19 \ 73 ] ، فالجواب : أنه راجع إلى الكفار   [ ص: 487 ] المذكورين في قوله : ويقول الإنسان أئذا ما مت الآية [ 19 \ 66 ] ، وقوله : ونذر الظالمين فيها جثيا ، قاله القرطبي  ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
*
*قوله تعالى : قل من كان في الضلالة فليمدد له الرحمن مدا حتى إذا رأوا ما يوعدون إما العذاب وإما الساعة فسيعلمون من هو شر مكانا وأضعف جندا   . 

 في معنى هذه الآية الكريمة وجهان من التفسير معروفان عند العلماء ، وكلاهما يشهد له قرآن : 

 الأول : أن الله جل وعلا أمر نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه الآية   الكريمة أن يقول هذه الكلمات كدعاء المباهلة بينه وبين المشركين ، وإيضاح   معناه : قل يا نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لهؤلاء المشركين الذين ادعوا   أنهم خير منكم ، وأن الدليل على ذلك أنهم خير منكم مقاما وأحسن منكم نديا :   من كان منا ومنكم في الضلالة - أي الكفر والضلال عن طريق الحق - فليمدد  له  الرحمن مدا ، أي : فأمهله الرحمن إمهالا فيما هو فيه حتى يستدرجه  بالإمهال  ويموت على ذلك ولا يرجع عنه ، بل يستمر على ذلك حتى يرى ما يوعده  الله ،  وهو : إما عذاب في الدنيا بأيدي المسلمين ، كقوله : قاتلوهم يعذبهم الله بأيديكم     [ 9 \ 14 ] ، أو بغير ذلك ، وإما عذاب الآخرة إن ماتوا وهم على ذلك  الكفر  ، وعلى ذلك التفسير فصيغة الطلب المدلول عليها باللام في قوله :  فليمدد  على بابها ، وعليه فهي لام الدعاء بالإمهال في الضلال على الضال من   الفريقين ، حتى يرى ما يوعده من الشر وهو على أقبح حال من الكفر والضلال ،   واقتصر على هذا التفسير ابن كثير   وابن جرير  ، وهو الظاهر من صيغة الطلب في قوله : فليمدد ، ونظير هذا المعنى في القرآن قوله تعالى : فمن   حاجك فيه من بعد ما جاءك من العلم فقل تعالوا ندع أبناءنا وأبناءكم   ونساءنا ونساءكم وأنفسنا وأنفسكم ثم نبتهل فنجعل لعنة الله على الكاذبين   [ 3 \ 61 ] ; لأنه على ذلك التفسير يكون في كلتا الآيتين دعاء بالشر على الضال من الطائفتين ، وكذلك قوله تعالى في اليهود    : فتمنوا الموت إن كنتم صادقين   [ 2 \ 94 ] ، في " البقرة والجمعة " عند من يقول : إن المراد بالتمني الدعاء بالموت على الكاذبين من الطائفتين ، وهو اختيار ابن كثير  ، وظاهر الآية لا يساعد عليه . 

 الوجه الثاني أن صيغة الطلب في قوله : فليمدد ، يراد بها الإخبار عن سنة   الله في الضالين ، وعليه فالمعنى : أن الله أجرى العادة بأنه يمهل الضال   ويملي له فيستدرجه   [ ص: 488 ] بذلك حتى يرى ما يوعده ، وهو في غفلة وكفر وضلال . 

 وتشهد لهذا الوجه آيات كثيرة ، كقوله : ولا يحسبن الذين كفروا أنما نملي لهم خير لأنفسهم إنما نملي لهم ليزدادوا إثما الآية [ 3 \ 178 ] ، وقوله : فلما نسوا ما ذكروا به فتحنا عليهم أبواب كل شيء حتى إذا فرحوا بما أوتوا أخذناهم بغتة الآية [ 6 \ 44 ] ، كما قدمنا قريبا بعض الآيات الدالة عليه . 

 ومما يؤيد هذا الوجه ما أخرجه  ابن أبي شيبة  ، وابن المنذر  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  عن  حبيب بن أبي ثابت  قال : في حرف أبي      : " قل من كان في الضلالة فإنه يزيده الله ضلالة " اهـ . قاله صاحب الدر   المنثور ، ومثل هذا من جنس التفسير لا من جنس القراءة ، فإن قيل على هذا   الوجه : ما النكتة في إطلاق صيغة الطلب في معنى الخبر ؟ فالجواب : أن  الزمخشري  أجاب في كشافه عن ذلك ، قال في تفسير قوله تعالى : فليمدد له الرحمن مدا ،   أي : مد له الرحمن ، يعني أمهله وأملى له في العمر ، فأخرج على لفظ الأمر   إيذانا بوجوب ذلك ، وأنه مفعول لا محالة ، كالمأمور به الممتثل لتنقطع   معاذير الضال ، ويقال له يوم القيامة : أولم نعمركم ما يتذكر فيه من تذكر   [ 35 \ 37 ] . انتهى محل الغرض منه ، وأظهر الأقوال عندي في قوله : حتى إذا رأوا ما يوعدون ، أنه متعلق بما قبله وما يليه ، والمعنى : فليمدد له الرحمن مدا حتى إذا رأى ما يوعد علم أن الأمر على خلاف ما كان يظن . 

 وقال  الزمخشري    : إن حتى في هذه الآية هي التي تحكى بعدها الجمل ، واستدل على ذلك بمجيء الجملة الشرطية بعدها . 

 وقوله : ما يوعدون لفظة ما ، مفعول به لـ ما ، وقوله : إما العذاب وإما الساعة ، بدل من المفعول به الذي هو " ما " ولفظة من من قوله : فسيعلمون من هو ،   قال بعض العلماء : هي موصولة في محل نصب على المفعول به لـ " يعلمون "   وعليه فعلم هنا عرفانية تتعدى إلى مفعول واحد ، وقال بعض أهل العلم : من   استفهامية والفعل القلبي الذي هو يعلمون معلق بالاستفهام ، وهذا أظهر عندي .   

 وقوله : شر مكانا وأضعف جندا ، في مقابلة قولهم : خير مقاما وأحسن نديا     ; لأن مقامهم هو مكانهم ومسكنهم ، والندي : المجلس الجامع لوجوه قومهم   وأعوانهم وأنصارهم ، والجند هم الأنصار والأعوان ، فالمقابلة المذكورة   ظاهرة ، وقد دلت آية من كتاب الله على إطلاق شر مكانا ، والمراد اتصاف   الشخص بالشر   [ ص: 489 ] لا المكان ، وهو قوله تعالى : قالوا إن يسرق فقد سرق أخ له من قبل فأسرها يوسف في نفسه ولم يبدها لهم قال أنتم شر مكانا     [ 12 \ 72 ] ، فتفضيل المكان في الشر هاهنا الظاهر أن المراد به تفضيله   إخوته في الشر على نفسه فيما نسبوا إليه من شر السرقة لا نفس المكان ،   اللهم إلا أن يراد بذلك المكان المعنوي ، أي : أنتم شر منزلة عند الله   تعالى . 

 وقوله في هذه الآيات المذكورة مقاما ، و نديا ، و أثاثا ، و مكانا ، و   جندا ، كل واحد منها تمييز محول عن الفاعل ، كما أشار له في الخلاصة بقوله :   

 والفاعل المعنى انصبن بأفعلا مفضلا كـ " أنت أعلى منزلا " 
*
*قوله تعالى : ويزيد الله الذين اهتدوا هدى والباقيات الصالحات خير عند ربك ثوابا وخير مردا   . 

 قوله جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : ويزيد الله الذين اهتدوا هدى     [ 19 \ 76 ] ، دليل على رجحان القول الثاني في الآية المتقدمة ، وأن   المعنى : أن من كان في الضلالة زاده الله ضلالة ، ومن اهتدى زاده الله هدى ،   والآيات الدالة على هذا المعنى كثيرة ، كقوله في الضلال : فلما زاغوا أزاغ الله قلوبهم   [ 61 \ 5 ] ، وقوله : بل طبع الله عليها بكفرهم   [ 4 \ 155 ] ، وقوله : ذلك بأنهم آمنوا ثم كفروا فطبع على قلوبهم   [ 63 \ 3 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ونقلب أفئدتهم وأبصارهم كما لم يؤمنوا به أول مرة الآية [ 6 \ 110 ] ، كما قدمنا كثيرا من الآيات الدالة على هذا المعنى . 

 وقال في الهدى : والذين اهتدوا زادهم هدى وآتاهم تقواهم   [ 47 \ 17 ] ، وقال : هو الذي أنزل السكينة في قلوب المؤمنين ليزدادوا إيمانا مع إيمانهم   [ 48 \ 4 ] ، وقال : والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا الآية [ 29 \ 69 ] ، وقد جمع بينهما في آيات أخر ، كقوله : وننزل من القرآن ما هو شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين ولا يزيد الظالمين إلا خسارا   [ 17 \ 82 ] ، وقوله تعالى : قل هو للذين آمنوا هدى وشفاء والذين لا يؤمنون في آذانهم وقر وهو عليهم عمى الآية [ 41 \ 44 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وإذا ما أنزلت سورة فمنهم من يقول أيكم زادته هذه إيمانا فأما الذين آمنوا فزادتهم إيمانا وهم يستبشرون وأما الذين في قلوبهم مرض فزادتهم رجسا إلى رجسهم وماتوا وهم كافرون   [ 9 \ 124 - 125 ] ، كما تقدم إيضاحه . 

 وقوله : والباقيات الصالحات خير عند ربك ثوابا وخير مردا   [ 19 \ 76 ] ، تقدم   [ ص: 490 ] إيضاحه في سورة " الكهف " . 

 فإن قيل : ظاهر الآية أن لفظة خير في قوله : خير عند ربك ثوابا وخير مردا ، صيغة تفضيل ، والظاهر أن المفضل عليه هو جزاء الكافرين ، ويدل لذلك ما قاله صاحب الدر المنثور ، قال : وأخرج  ابن أبي حاتم  عن  سعيد بن جبير  في قوله : خير عند ربك ثوابا ، يعني : خير جزاء من جزاء المشركين ، وخير مردا ، يعني مرجعا من مرجعهم إلى النار ، والمعروف في العربية أن صيغة التفضيل تقتضي مشاركة المفضل عليه ، والخيرية منفية بتاتا عن جزاء المشركين وعن مردهم ، فلم يشاركوا في ذلك المسلمين حتى يفضلوا عليهم . 

 فالجواب : أن  الزمخشري  في كشافه حاول الجواب عن هذا السؤال بما حاصله : أنه كأنه قيل ثوابهم النار ، والجنة خير منها على طريقة قول بشر بن أبي حازم    : 


**غضبت تميم أن تقتل عامر يوم النسار ، فأعتبوا بالصيلم* *فقوله : " أعتبوا بالصيلم " يعني أرضوا بالسيف ، أي : لا رضا لهم عندنا إلا السيف لقتلهم به . 

 ونظيره قول عمرو بن معدي كرب    : 


**وخيل قد دلفت لها بخيل     تحية بينهم ضرب وجيع 
**أي لا تحية بينهم إلا الضرب الوجيع 

 وقول الآخر : 


**شجعاء جرتها الذميل تلوكه     أصلا إذا راح المطي غراثا 
**يعني   : أن هذه الناقة لا جرة لها تخرجها من كرشها فتمضغها إلا السير ، وعلى  هذا  المعنى فالمراد : لا ثواب لهم إلا النار ، وباعتبار جعلها ثوابا بهذا   المعنى فضل عليها ثواب المؤمنين ، هذا هو حاصل جواب  الزمخشري  مع إيضاحنا له . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : ويظهر لي في الآية جواب آخر أقرب من هذا ، وهو أنا قدمنا أن القرآن والسنة الصحيحة دلا على أن الكافر مجازى بعمله الصالح في الدنيا ،   فإذا بر والديه ونفس عن المكروب ، وقرى الضيف ، ووصل الرحم مثلا يبتغي   بذلك وجه الله فإن الله يثيبه في الدنيا ، كما قدمنا دلالة الآيات عليه ،   وحديث أنس  عند مسلم  ،   فثوابه هذا الراجع إليه من عمله في الدنيا ، هو الذي فضل الله عليه في   الآية ثواب المؤمنين ، وهذا واضح لا إشكال فيه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
*
*[ ص: 491 ] قوله تعالى : أفرأيت الذي كفر بآياتنا وقال لأوتين مالا وولدا ، أخرج الشيخان وغيرهما من غير وجه عن  خباب بن الأرت  رضي الله عنه ، قال : " جئت العاص بن وائل السهمي  أتقاضاه حقا لي عنده ، فقال : لا أعطيك حتى تكفر بمحمد  صلى   الله عليه وسلم ، فقلت : لا ، حتى تموت ثم تبعث ، قال : وإني لميت ثم   مبعوث ؟ قلت : نعم ، قال : إن لي هناك مالا فأقضيك ، فنزلت هذه الآية : أفرأيت الذي كفر بآياتنا وقال لأوتين مالا وولدا   " ، وقال بعض أهل العلم : إن مراده بقوله : لأوتين مالا وولدا الاستهزاء بالدين  وبخباب بن الأرت  رضي الله عنه ، والظاهر أنه زعم أنه يؤتى مالا وولدا قياسا منه للآخرة على الدنيا ، كما بينا الآيات الدالة على ذلك ، كقوله : ولئن رجعت إلى ربي إن لي عنده للحسنى   [ 41 \ 50 ] ، وقوله : أيحسبون أنما نمدهم به من مال وبنين نسارع لهم في الخيرات الآية [ 23 \ 55 - 56 ] ، وقوله : وقالوا نحن أكثر أموالا وأولادا وما نحن بمعذبين   [ 34 \ 35 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات كما تقدم إيضاحه ، وقرأ هذا الحرف حمزة   والكسائي      : " وولدا " بضم الواو الثانية وسكون اللام ، وقرأه الباقون بفتح الواو   واللام معا ، وهما لغتان معناهما واحد كالعرب والعرب ، والعدم والعدم ،  ومن  إطلاق العرب الولد بضم الواو وسكون اللام كقراءة حمزة   والكسائي  قول الحارث بن حلزة    : 


**ولقد رأيت معاشرا قد ثمروا مالا وولدا* *وقول رؤبة    : 


**الحمد لله العزيز فردا     لم يتخذ من ولد شيء ولدا 
**وزعم   بعض علماء العربية : أن الولد بفتح الواو واللام مفرد ، وأن الولد بضم   الواو وسكون اللام جمع له ، كأسد بالفتح يجمع على أسد بضم فسكون ، والظاهر   عدم صحة هذا ، ومما يدل على أن " الولد " بالضم ليس بجمع قول الشاعر : 


**فليت فلانا كان في بطن أمه     وليت فلانا كان ولد حمار 
**لأن " الولد " في هذا البيت بضم الواو وسكون اللام ، وهو مفرد قطعا كما ترى . 
*
*قوله تعالى : أطلع الغيب أم اتخذ عند الرحمن عهدا كلا   . 

 اعلم أن الله جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة رد على العاص بن وائل السهمي   [ ص:  492 ] قوله  : إنه يؤتى يوم القيامة مالا وولدا ، بالدليل المعروف عند  الجدليين  بالتقسيم والترديد ، وعند الأصوليين بالسبر والتقسيم ، وعند  المنطقيين  بالشرطي المنفصل . 

 وضابط هذا الدليل العظيم أنه متركب من أصلين : أحدهما حصر أوصاف المحل   بطريق من طرق الحصر ، وهو المعبر عنه بالتقسيم عند الأصوليين والجدليين ،   وبالشرطي المنفصل عند المنطقيين . 

 والثاني : هو اختيار تلك الأوصاف المحصورة ، وإبطال ما هو باطل منها   وإبقاء ما هو صحيح منها كما سترى إيضاحه إن شاء الله تعالى ، وهذا الأخير   هو المعبر عنه عند الأصوليين " بالسبر " ، وعند الجدليين " بالترديد " ،   وعند المنطقيين ، بالاستثناء في الشرطي المنفصل ، والتقسيم الصحيح في هذه   الآية الكريمة يحصر أوصاف المحل في ثلاثة ، والسبر الصحيح يبطل اثنين منها   ويصحح الثالث ، وبذلك يتم إلقام العاص بن وائل  الحجر في دعواه أنه يؤتى يوم القيامة مالا وولدا . 

 أما وجه حصر أوصاف المحل في ثلاثة فهو أنا نقول : قولك أنك تؤتى مالا   وولدا يوم القيامة لا يخلو مستندك فيه من واحد من ثلاثة أشياء : 

 الأول : أن تكون اطلعت على الغيب ، وعلمت أن إيتاءك المال والولد يوم القيامة مما كتبه الله في اللوح المحفوظ . 

 والثاني : أن يكون الله أعطاك عهدا بذلك ، فإنه إن أعطاك عهدا لن يخلفه . 

 الثالث : أن تكون قلت ذلك افتراء على الله من غير عهد ولا اطلاع غيب . 

 وقد ذكر تعالى القسمين الأولين في قوله : أطلع الغيب أم اتخذ عند الرحمن عهدا   [ 19 \ 78 ] ، مبطلا لهما بأداة الإنكار ، ولا شك أن كلا هذين القسمين باطل ; لأن العاص  المذكور   لم يطلع الغيب ، ولم يتخذ عند الرحمن عهدا ، فتعين القسم الثالث وهو أنه   قال ذلك افتراء على الله ، وقد أشار تعالى إلى هذا القسم الذي هو الواقع   بحرف الزجر والردع وهو قوله : كلا ، أي : لأنه يلزمه ليس الأمر كذلك ، لم   يطلع الغيب ، ولم يتخذ عند الرحمن عهدا ، بل قال ذلك افتراء على الله ;   لأنه لو كان أحدهما حاصلا لم يستوجب الردع عن مقالته كما ترى ، وهذا الدليل   الذي أبطل به دعوى ابن وائل  هذه هو الذي أبطل به بعينه دعوى اليهود  أنهم   لن تمسهم النار إلا أياما معدودة في سورة " البقرة " ، وصرح في ذلك  بالقسم  الذي هو الحق ، وهو أنهم قالوا ذلك كذبا من غير علم . 

 [ ص: 493 ] وحذف  في " البقرة " قسم اطلاع  الغيب المذكور في " مريم " لدلالة ذكره في " مريم  " على قصده في " البقرة "  كما أن كذبهم الذي صرح به في " البقرة " لم يصرح  به في " مريم " لأن ما  في " البقرة " يبين ما في " مريم " لأن القرآن  العظيم يبين بعضه بعضا ،  وذلك في قوله تعالى : وقالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياما معدودة قل أتخذتم عند الله عهدا فلن يخلف الله عهده أم تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون     [ 2 \ 80 ] ، فالأوصاف هنا هي الأوصاف الثلاثة المذكورة في " مريم " كما   أوضحنا ، وما حذف منها يدل عليه ذكره في " مريم " فاتخاذ العهد ذكره في "   البقرة ومريم " معا والكذب في ذلك على الله صرح به في " البقرة " بقوله :  أم تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون    [ 2 \ 80 ]  ، وأشار له في " مريم " بحرف الزجر الذي هو كلا ، واطلاع  الغيب صرح به في  " مريم " وحذفه في " البقرة " لدلالة ما في " مريم " على  المقصود في "  البقرة " كما أوضحنا . 
**مسائل تتعلق بهذه الآية الكريمة . 

 المسألة الأولى 

 اعلم أن هذا الدليل الذي هو السبر والتقسيم تكرر وروده في القرآن العظيم ، وقد ذكرنا الآن مثالين لذلك أحدهما في " البقرة " والثاني في " مريم " كما أوضحناه آنفا ، وذكر السيوطي  في الإتقان في كلامه على جدل القرآن مثالا واحدا للسبر والتقسيم ، ومضمون المثال الذي ذكره باختصار ، هو ما تضمنه قوله تعالى : ثمانية أزواج من الضأن اثنين ومن المعز اثنين الآيتين   [ 6 \ 143 ] ، فكأن الله يقول للذين حرموا بعض الإناث كالبحائر والسوائب   دون بعضها ، وحرموا بعض الذكور كالحامي دون بعضها : لا يخلو تحريمكم لبعض   ما ذكر دون بعضه من أن يكون معللا بعلة معقولة أو تعبديا ، وعلى أنه معلل   بعلة فإما أن تكون العلة في المحرم من الإناث الأنوثة ، ومن الذكور  الذكورة  ، أو تكون العلة فيهما معا التخلق في الرحم ، واشتمالها عليهما ،  هذه هي  الأقسام التي يمكن ادعاء إناطة الحكم بها ، ثم بعد حصر الأوصاف  بهذا  التقسيم نرجع إلى سبر الأقسام المذكورة ، أي : اختبارها ليتميز  الصحيح من  الباطل فنجدها كلها باطلة بالسبر الصحيح ; لأن كون العلة  الذكورة يقتضي  تحريم كل ذكر وأنتم تحلون بعض الذكور ، فدل ذلك على بطلان  التعليل بالذكورة  لقادح النقض الذي هو عدم الاطراد ، وكون العلة الأنوثة  يقتضي تحريم كل  أنثى كما ذكرنا فيما قبله ، وكون العلة اشتمال الرحم  عليهما يقتضي تحريم   [ ص: 494 ] الجميع ، وإلى هذا الإبطال أشار تعالى بقوله : قل آلذكرين حرم أم الأنثيين أما اشتملت عليه أرحام الأنثيين     [ 6 \ 144 ] ، أي : فلو كانت العلة الذكورة لحرم كل ذكر ، ولو كانت   الأنوثة لحرمت كل أنثى ، ولو كانت اشتمال الرحم عليهما لحرم الجميع ، وكون   ذلك تعبديا يقتضي أن الله وصاكم به بلا واسطة ، إذ لم يأتكم منه رسول بذلك  ،  فدل ذلك على أنه باطل أيضا ، وأشار تعالى إلى بطلانه بقوله : أم كنتم شهداء إذ وصاكم الله بهذا   [ 6 \ 144 ] ، ثم بين أن ذلك التحريم بغير دليل من أشنع الظلم ، وأنه كذب مفترى وإضلال ، بقوله : فمن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا ليضل الناس بغير علم إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين   [ 6 \ 144 ] ، ثم أكد عدم التحريم في ذلك بقوله : قل لا أجد في ما أوحي إلي محرما على طاعم يطعمه إلا أن يكون ميتة أو دما مسفوحا أو لحم خنزير فإنه رجس أو فسقا أهل لغير الله به   [ 6 \ 145 ] . 

 والحاصل أن إبطال جميع الأوصاف المذكورة دليل على بطلان الحكم المذكور كما   أوضحنا ، ومن أمثلة السبر والتقسيم في القرآن قوله تعالى : أم خلقوا من غير شيء أم هم الخالقون     [ 52 \ 35 ] ، فكأنه تعالى يقول : لا يخلو الأمر من واحدة من ثلاث حالات   بالتقسيم الصحيح ، الأولى : أن يكونوا خلقوا من غير شيء أي : بدون خالق   أصلا ، الثانية : أن يكونوا خلقوا أنفسهم ، الثالثة : أن يكون خلقهم خالق   غير أنفسهم ، ولا شك أن القسمين الأولين باطلان ، وبطلانهما ضروري كما ترى ،   فلا حاجة إلى إقامة الدليل عليه لوضوحه ، والثالث هو الحق الذي لا شك فيه  ،  أنه هو جل وعلا خالقهم المستحق منهم أن يعبدوه وحده جل وعلا . 

 واعلم أن المنطقيين والأصوليين والجدليين كل منهم يستعملون هذا الدليل في   غرض ليس هو غرض الآخر من استعماله ، إلا أن استعماله عند الجدليين أعم من   استعماله عند المنطقيين والأصوليين . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (270)
سُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ
صـ 495 إلى صـ 500**
*
*
*
*
*

*المسألة الثانية 

 اعلم أن مقصود الجدليين من هذا الدليل معرفة الصحيح والباطل من أوصاف محل   النزاع ، وهو عندكم يتركب من أمرين ، الأول : حصر أوصاف المحل ، والثاني :   إبطال الباطل منها وتصحيح الصحيح مطلقا ، وقد تكون باطلة كلها فيتحقق  بطلان  الحكم المستند إليها ، كآية قل آلذكرين   [ 6 \ 144 ] المتقدمة ، وقد يكون بعضها باطلا وبعضها   [ ص:  495 ] صحيحا  ، كآية " مريم والبقرة والطور " التي قدمنا إيضاح هذا الدليل  في كل واحدة  منها ، وهذا الدليل أعم نفعا ، وأكثر فائدة على طريق  الجدليين منه على طريق  الأصوليين والمنطقيين . 
*
*المسألة الثالثة 

 اعلم : أن السبر والتقسيم عند  الأصوليين  يستعمل في شيء خاص ، وهو استنباط علة الحكم الشرعي بمسلك السبر  والتقسيم ،  وضابط هذا المسلك عند الأصوليين أمران ، الأول : هو حصر أوصاف  الأصل  المقيس عليه بطريق من طرق الحصر التي سنذكر بعضها إن شاء الله تعالى ،   والثاني : إبطال ما ليس صالحا للعلة بطريق من طرق الإبطال التي سنذكر أيضا   بعضها إن شاء الله تعالى ، وزاد بعضهم أمرا ثالثا وهو الإجماع على أن حكم   الأصل معلل في الجملة لا تعبدي ، والجمهور لا يشترطون هذا الأخير ،  والحاصل  : أن هذا الدليل يتركب عند الأصوليين من أمرين ، الأول : حصر  أوصاف المحل ،  والثاني : إبطال ما ليس صالحا للعلة ، فإن كان الحصر  والإبطال معا قطعيين  فهو دليل قطعي ، وإن كانا ظنيين أو أحدهما ظنيا فهو  دليل ظني ، ومثال ما  كان الحصر والإبطال فيه قطعيين قوله تعالى : أم خلقوا من غير شيء أم هم الخالقون     [ 52 \ 35 ] ; لأن حصر أوصاف المحل في الأقسام الثلاثة قطعي لا شك فيه ،   لأنهم إما أن يخلقوا من غير شيء أو يخلقوا أنفسهم أو يخلقهم خالق غير   أنفسهم ، ولا رابع ألبتة ، وإبطال القسمين الأولين قطعي لا شك فيه : فيتعين   أن الثالث حق لا شك فيه ، وقد حذف في الآية لظهوره ، فدلالة هذا السبر   والتقسيم على عبادة الله وحده قطعية لا شك فيها ، وإن كان المثال بهذه   الآية للقطعي من هذا الدليل إنما يصح على المراد به عند الجدليين دون   الأصوليين ; لأن المراد التمثيل للقطعي من هذا الدليل ولو بمعناه الأعم ،   والقطعي منه لا يمكن الاختلاف فيه ، وأما الظني فإن العلماء يختلفون فيه   لاختلاف ظنون المجتهدين عند نظرهم في المسائل ، وقد اختلفوا في الربا في   أشياء كثيرة كالتفاح ونحوه ، والنورة ونحوها بسبب اختلافهم في إبطال ما ليس   بصالح فيقول بعضهم : هذا وصف يصح إبطاله ، ويقول الآخر : هو ليس بصالح   فيلزم إبطاله كقولهم مثلا في حصر أوصاف البر الذي هو الأصل مثلا المحرم فيه   الربا إذا أريد قياس الذرة عليه مثلا : إما أن يكون علة تحريم الربا في البر الكيل   أو الطعم أو الاقتيات والادخار أو هما وغلبة العيش به أو المالية  والملكية  . فيقول المالكي : غير الاقتيات والادخار باطل ، ويدعي أن دليل  بطلانه عدم  الاطراد الذي هو النقض ، ويقول   [ ص:  496 ] الحنفي  والحنبلي : غير الكيل من تلك الأوصاف باطل ، والكيل : هو  العلة التي هي  مناط الحكم ، ويستدل على ذلك بأحاديث كحديث حيان بن عبيد  الله عند الحاكم ،  وفيه بعد ذكر الستة التي يمنع فيها الربا : وكذلك كل ما  يكال أو يوزن ،  وبالحديث الصحيح الذي فيه ، وكذلك الميزان . كما قدمناه  مستوفى في سورة  البقرة في الكلام على آية الربا . 

 ويقول  الشافعي    : غير الطعم باطل ، والعلة في تحريم الربا في البر الطعم ، ويستدل بحديث معمر بن عبد الله  عند مسلم    " الطعام بالطعام مثلا بمثل     " الحديث . كما تقدم إيضاحه أيضا في البقرة ، وهذا النوع من القياس الذي   يختلف المجتهدون في العلة فيه هو المعروف عند أهل الأصول بمركب الأصل ،   وأشار إليه في مراقي السعود بقوله : 


**وإن يكن لعلتين اختلفا تركب الأصل لدى من سلفا* *وأشار إلى مركب الوصف بقوله : 

 مركب الوصف إذا الخصم منع وجود ذا الوصف في الأصل المتبع والقياس المركب   بنوعيه المذكورين لا تنهض الحجة به على الخصم خلافا لبعض الجدليين ، وإلى   كون رده بالنسبة للخصم المخالف هو المختار ، أشار في مراقي السعود بقوله : 


**ورده انتفى وقيل يقبل     وفي التقدم خلاف ينقل والضمير 
**في قوله : " ورده " راجع إلى المركب بنوعيه ، وهذا هو الحق ، فلا تنهض الحجة بقول  الشافعي      : إن العلة في تحريم الربا في البر الطعم ، على الحنفي والحنبلي  القائلين  إنها الكيل كالعكس ، وهكذا ، أما في حق المجتهد ومقلديه فظنه  المذكور حجة  ناهضة له ولمقلديه ، واعلم أن لحصر أوصاف المحل طرقا ، منها  أن يكون الحصر  عقليا كما قدمنا في آية أم خلقوا من غير شيء أم هم الخالقون     [ 52 \ 35 ] ، وكقولك : إما أن يكون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عالما  بهذا  الأمر الذي تدعو الناس إليه أو غير عالم به : كما يأتي إيضاحه ،  فأوصاف  المحل محصورة في الأمرين المذكورين - إذ لا ثالث ألبتة - أنه لا  واسطة بين  الشيء ونقيضه كما هو معروف ، ومنها أن يدل على الحصر المذكور  إجماع ، ومثل  له بعض الأصوليين بإجبار البكر البالغة على النكاح عند من  يقول به ، فإن  علة الإجبار إما الجهل بالمصالح ، وإما البكارة . فإن قال  المعترض : أين  دليل حصر الأوصاف في الأمرين ؟ أجيب بأنه الإجماع على عدم  التعليل بغيرهما ،  فلو ادعى   [ ص: 497 ]  المستدل  حصر أوصاف المحل ، فقال المعترض : أين دليل الحصر ؟ فقال المستدل :  بحثت  بحثا تاما عن أوصاف المحل فلم أجد غير ما ذكرت ، أو قال : الأصل عدم  غير ما  ذكرت ، فالصحيح أن هذا يكفيه في إثبات الحصر ، فإن قال المعترض :  أنا أعلم  وصفا زائدا لم تذكره ، قيل له : بينه ، فإن لم يبينه سقط اعتراضه  ، وإن  بين وصفا زائدا على الأوصاف التي ذكرها المستدل بطل حصر المستدل  بمجرد  إبداء المعترض الوصف الزائد ، إلا أن يبين المستدل أنه لا يصلح  للعلية  فيكون إذا وجوده وعدمه سواء ، وقول من قال : إنه لا يكفيه قوله :  بحثت فلم  أجد غير هذا - خلاف التحقيق ، وأشار في مراقي السعود إلى هذا  المسلك من  مسالك العلة بقوله : 


**والسبر والتقسيم قسم رابع     أن يحصر الأوصاف فيه جامع 
ويبطل الذي لها لا يصلح     فما بقي تعيينه متضح 
معترض الحصر في دفعه يرد     بحثت ثم بعد بحثي لم أجد 
أو انفقاد ما سواها الأصل     وليس في الحصر لظن حظل 
وهو قطعي إذا ما نميا     للقطع والظني سواه وعيا 
حجية الظني عند الأكثر     في حق ناظر وفي المناظر 
إن يبد وصفا زائدا معترض     وفى به دون البيان الغرض 
وقطع ذي السبر إذا منحتم     والأمر في إبطاله منبهم 
**وقوله   في هذه الأبيات " في حق ناظر وفي المناظر " محله ما لم يدع المناظر علة   غير علته ، وإن ادعاها فلا تكون علة أحدهما حجة على الآخر ، كما أوضحناه   آنفا ، وكما أشار له بقوله المذكور آنفا " ورده انتفى . . . " إلخ . 

 وإذا حصل حصر أوصاف المحل فإبطال غير الصالح منها له طرق معروفة : 

 منها : بيان أن الوصف طردي محض ، إما بالنسبة إلى جميع الأحكام كالطول   والقصر ، والبياض والسواد ، أو بالنسبة إلى خصوص الحكم المتنازع في ثبوته   أو نفيه ، كالذكورة والأنوثة بالنسبة إلى باب العتق ، فإنه لا فرق في أحكام   العتق بين الذكر والأنثى ; لأن الذكورة والأنوثة بالنسبة إليه وصفان   طرديان ، وإن كانا غير طرديين في غير العتق كالإرث والشهادة والقضاء وولاية   النكاح ، فإن الذكر في ذلك ليس كالأنثى ، ويعرف كون الوصف طرديا - أي :  لا  مدخل له في التعليل أصلا - باستقراء موارد الشرع ومصادره ، إما مطلقا ،   وإما في بعض الأبواب دون بعضها كما قدمناه آنفا . 

 [ ص: 498 ] ومثال  إبطال الطردي في جميع  الأحكام ما جاء في بعض روايات الحديث في المجامع في  رمضان ، فإن في بعض  الروايات أنه أعرابي ، وفي بعضها أنه جاء ينتف شعره  ويضرب صدره ، والقاعدة  المقررة في الأصول : أن المثال لا يعترض ; لأن  المراد منه بيان القاعدة ،  ويكفي فيه الفرض ومطلق الاحتمال ، كما أشار له  في مراقي السعود بقوله : 


**والشأن لا يعترض المثال     إذ قد كفى الغرض والاحتمال 
**

 فإذا عرفت ذلك ، فاعلم أن كونه أعرابيا ، وكونه جاء يضرب صدره وينتف شعره   من أوصاف المحل في هذا الحكم ، وهي أوصاف يجب إبطالها وعدم تعليل وجوب   الكفارة بها ; لأنها أوصاف طردية لا تحصل من إناطة الحكم بها فائدة أصلا ،   فالأعرابي وغيره في ذلك سواء ، ومن جاء في سكينة ووقار ومن جاء يضرب صدره   وينتف شعره في ذلك سواء أيضا ، ومثال الإبطال بكون الوصف طرديا في الباب   الذي فيه النزاع دون غيره ، حديث " من أعتق شركا له في عبد وكان له مال يبلغ ثمن العبد قوم العبد عليه قيمة عدل ، فأعطى شركاءه حصصهم وعتق عليه العبد . . .   " الحديث ، وهو متفق عليه من حديث  ابن عمر  ،   وقد قدمناه في سورة " الإسراء والكهف " فلفظ العبد الذكر في هذا الحديث   وصف طردي ، فمن أعتق شركا له في أمة فكذلك ; لأنه عرف من استقراء الشرع أن   الذكورة والأنوثة بالنسبة إلى العتق وصفان طرديان لا تناط بهما أحكام  العتق  ، وإن كانت الذكورة والأنوثة غير طرديين في غير العتق كالميراث  والشهادة  كما تقدم ، والوصف الطردي في اصطلاح أهل الأصول     : هو ما علم من الشرع إلغاؤه وعدم اعتباره ; لأنه ليس في إناطة الحكم به   مصلحة أصلا فهو خال من المناسبة ، ومن طرق الإبطال بعد ثبوت الحصر ألا  تظهر  للوصف مناسبة ، والمناسبة في اصطلاح أهل الأصول     : هي كون إناطة الحكم بالوصف تترتب عليها مصلحة فعدم المناسبة المذكورة   من طرق إبطاله في مسلك السبر ، وإن كان عدم ظهور المناسبة في الوصف لا   يبطله في بعض المسالك - غير السبر - كالإيماء على الأصح والدوران ،   فالأحوال ثلاثة : 

 الأول : أن تظهر المناسبة ، وظهورها لا بد منه في مسلك السبر ومسلك المناسبة والإخالة . 

 الثاني : ألا تظهر المناسبة ولا عدمها ، وهذا يكفي في الدوران والإيماء على الصحيح . 

 [ ص: 499 ] الثالث : أن يظهر عدم المناسبة ، فيكون الوصف طرديا كما تقدم قريبا . 

 ومن طرق الإبطال بعد ثبوت الحصر كون الوصف ملغى وإن كان مناسبا للحكم   المتنازع فيه ، ويكون الإلغاء باستقلال الوصف المستبقى بالحكم دونه في صورة   مجمع عليها ، حكاه الفهري  ، ومثاله قول  الشافعي      : إن الكيل والاقتيات ونحو ذلك أوصاف ملغاة بالنسبة إلى تحريم الربا في   ملء كف من البر ; لأنه لا يكال ولا يقات لقلته ، فعلة تحريم الربا فيه   الطعم لاستقلال علة الطعم بالحكم دون غيرها من الأوصاف في هذه الصورة ،   والقصد مطلق التمثيل ، لا مناقشة الأمثلة . 

 ومن طرق الإبطال بعد ثبوت الحصر كون الوصف الذي أبقاه المستدل متعديا من   محل الحكم إلى غيره ، والوصف الذي يريد المعترض إبقاءه قاصر على محل الحكم ،   قال صاحب ) الضياء اللامع ( : وذلك يشبه تعارض العلة المتعدية والقاصرة ،   وهو كما قال ، ومثاله : اختلاف الأئمة رحمهم الله في علة الكفارة في الإفطار عمدا في نهار رمضان ،   فبعضهم يقول : العلة في ذلك خصوص الجماع ، وبعضهم يقول : العلة في ذلك   انتهاك حرمة رمضان ، فكون الوصف المعلل به في هذا الحكم الجماع يقتضي عدم   التعدي عن محل الحكم إلى غيره ، فلا تكون كفارة إلا في الجماع خاصة ، وكونه   في هذا الحكم انتهاك حرمة رمضان يقضي التعدي في محل الحكم إلى غيره ،   فتلزم الكفارة في الأكل والشرب عمدا في نهار رمضان بجامع انتهاك حرمة رمضان   في الجميع من جماع وأكل وشرب ، فيترجح هذا الوصف بكونه متعديا على الآخر   لقصوره على حمل الحكم وقصدنا التمثيل لا مناقشة الأمثلة ، ولا ينافي ما   ذكرنا أن يأتي من يقول : العلة الجماع ، بمرجحات أخر لعلته ، وأشار في   مراقي السعود إلى طرق الإبطال المذكورة بقوله : 


**أبطل لما طردا يرى     ويبطل غير مناسب له المنخزل 
كذلك بالإلغا وإن قد ناسبا     ويتعدى وصفه الذي اجتبى 
**هذا هو حاصل كلام أهل الأصول في المقصود عندهم بهذا الدليل الذي هو السبر والتقسيم . 
**المسألة الرابعة 

 اعلم : أن المقصود من هذا الدليل المذكور عند المنطقيين يخالف المقصود منه   عند الأصوليين والجدليين ، فالتقسيم عند المنطقيين لا يكون إلا في  الأوصاف  التي بينها تناف   [ ص: 500 ] وتنافر  ،  وهذا التقسيم هو المعبر عنه عندهم بالشرطي المنفصل ، ومقصودهم من ذكر  تلك  الأوصاف المتنافية هو أن يستدلوا بوجود بعضها على عدم بعضها ، وبعدمه  على  وجوده ، وهذا هو المعبر عنه عندهم ) بالاستثناء في الشرطي المنفصل (  وحرف  الاستثناء عندهم هو " لكن " والتنافي المذكور بين الأوصاف المذكورة  يحصره  العقل في ثلاثة أقسام : 

 لأنه إما أن يكون في الوجود والعدم معا ، أو الوجود فقط ، أو العدم فقط ، ولا رابع ألبتة . 

 فإن كان في الوجود والعدم معا ، فهي عندهم الشرطية المنفصلة المعروفة   بالحقيقية ، وهي مانعة الجميع والخلو معا ، ولا تتركب إلا من النقيضين ، أو   من الشيء ومساوي نقيضيه ، وضابطها أن طرفيها لا يجتمعان معا ولا يرتفعان   معا ، بل لا بد من وجود أحدهما وعدم الآخر ، وعدم اجتماعهما لما بينهما من   المنافرة والعناد في الوجود ، وعدم ارتفاعهما لما بينهما من المنافرة   والعناد في العدم ، وضروبها الأربعة منتجة ، كما لو قلت : العدد إما زوج   وإما فرد ، فلو قلت : لكنه زوج أنتج فهو غير فرد ، ولو قلت : لكنه فرد أنتج   فهو غير زوج ، ولو قلت : ولكنه غير زوج أنتج فهو فرد ، ولو قلت : لكنه  غير  فرد أنتج فهو زوج ، وضابط قياسها أنه يرجع إلى الاستدلال بعدم النقيض  أو  مساويه على وجود النقيض ، أو مساويه كعكسه . 

 وإن كان التنافر والعناد بين طرفيها في الوجود فقط فهي مانعة الجمع   المجوزة للخلو ، ولا يلزم فيها حصر الأوصاف ، ولا تتركب إلا من قضية وأخص   من نقيضها ، وضابطها : أن طرفيها لا يجتمعان لما بينهما من المنافرة   والعناد في الوجود ، ولا مانع من ارتفاعهما لعدم العناد والمنافرة بينهما   في العدم ، ومانعة الجمع المذكورة ينتج من قياسها ضربان ، ويعقم منه ضربان ،   ومثالها قولك : الجسم إما أبيض ، وإما أسود ، فإن استثناء عين كل واحد من   الطرفين ينتج نقيض الآخر ، بخلاف استثناء نقيض أحدهما فلا ينتج شيئا ،  فلو  قلت : الجسم إما أبيض وإما أسود لكنه أبيض ، أنتج : فهو غير أسود ،  وإن قلت  : لكنه أسود أنتج فهو غير أبيض ، بخلاف ما لو قلت : لكنه غير أبيض  فلا  ينتج كونه أسود ; لأن غير الأبيض صادق بالأسود وغيره ، وكذلك لو قلت :  لكنه  غير أسود ، فلا ينتج كونه أبيض لصدق غير الأسود بالأبيض وغيره ، فلا  مانع  من انتفاء الطرفين وكون جسم غير أبيض وغير أسود ; لأن مانعة الجميع  تجوز  الخلو من الطرفين بأن يكونا معدومين معا ، وإنما جاز فيها الخلو من  الطرفين  معا لواحد من سببين . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (271)
سُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ
صـ 501 إلى صـ 507**
*
*
*
*
الأول : وجود  واسطة أخرى غير طرفي القضية المذكورة ، فقولنا في المثال السابق : الجسم  إما أبيض ، وإما أسود يجوز فيه الخلو عن البياض والسواد لوجود واسطة أخرى  من الألوان غير السواد والبياض ، كالحمرة والصفرة مثلا ، فالجسم الأحمر  مثلا غير أبيض ولا أسود . 

 السبب الثاني : ارتفاع المحل ، كقولك : الجسم إما متحرك ، وإما ساكن ،  فإنه إن انعدم بعض الأجسام التي كانت موجودة ورجع إلى العدم بعد الوجود  فإنه يرتفع عنه كل من طرفي القضية المذكورة ، فلا يقال للمعدوم : هو ساكن  ولا متحرك ; لأن المعدوم ليس بشيء ، بدليل قوله تعالى : وقد خلقتك من قبل ولم تك شيئا   [ 19 \ 9 ] ، وقوله : أولا يذكر الإنسان أنا خلقناه من قبل ولم يك شيئا   [ 19 \ 67 ] . 

 وإن كان العناد والمنافرة بين طرفيها في العدم فقط فهي مانعة الخلو  المجوزة للجمع ، وهي عكس التي ذكرنا قبلها تصورا وإنتاجا ، ولا تتركب إلا  من قضية وأعم من نقيضها ، وضابطها أن طرفيها لا يرتفعان لما بينهما من  المنافرة والعناد في العدم ، ولا مانع من اجتماعهما لعدم المنافرة والعناد  بينهما في الوجود ، ومثالها : الجسم إما غير أبيض ، وإما غير أسود ، فإن  هذا المثال قد يجتمع فيه الطرفان فلا مانع من وجود جسم موصوف بأنه غير أبيض  وغير أسود ، كالأحمر ، فإنه غير أبيض وغير أسود ، ولكنه لا يمكن بحال وجود  جسم خال من طرفي هذه القضية التي مثلنا بها ، فيكون خاليا من كونه غير  أبيض وغير أسود ; لأنك إذا نفيت غير أبيض أثبت أنه أبيض ; لأن نفي النفي  إثبات ، وإذا أثبت أنه أبيض استحال ارتفاع الطرف الثاني الذي هو غير أسود ;  لأن الأبيض موصوف ضرورة بأنه غير أسود ، وهكذا في الطرف الآخر ، لأنك إذا  نفيت غير أسود أثبت أنه أسود ، وإذا أثبت أنه أسود لزم ضرورة أنه غير أبيض ،  وهو عين الآخر من طرفي القضية المذكورة ، وقياس هذه ينتج منه الضربان  العقيمان في قياس التي قبلها ، ويعقم منه الضربان المنتجان في قياس التي  قبلها ، فتبين أن استثناء نقيض كل واحد من الطرفين في قياس هذه الأخيرة  ينتج عين الآخر ، وأن استثناء عين الواحد منهما لا ينتج شيئا . 

 فقولنا في المثال السابق : الجسم إما غير أبيض وإما غير أسود ، لو قلت فيه  : لكنه أبيض ، أنتج ، فهو غير أسود ، ولو قلت : لكنه أسود أنتج فهو غير  أبيض ، بخلاف ما لو قلت : لكنه غير أبيض ، فلا ينتج نفي الطرف الآخر ولا  وجوده ; لأن غير الأبيض يجوز أن يكون أسود ، ويجوز أن يكون غير أسود بل  أحمر أو أصفر ، وكذلك لو قلت : لكنه غير   [ ص: 502 ] أسود ، لم يلزم منه نفي الطرف الآخر ولا إثباته ; لأن غير الأسود يجوز أن يكون أبيض وغير أبيض لكونه أحمر مثلا . 

 هذه خلاصة موجزة عن هذا الدليل المذكور في نظر المنطقيين . 
المسألة الخامسة 

 اعلم أن لهذا الدليل آثارا تاريخية ، وسنذكر هنا إن شاء الله بعضها . 

 فمن ذلك أن هذا الدليل العظيم جاء في التاريخ أنه أول سبب لضعف المحنة  العظمى على المسلمين في عقائدهم بالقول بخلق القرآن العظيم ، وذلك أن محنة القول بخلق القرآن نشأت في أيام  المأمون  ، واستفحلت جدا في أيام المعتصم ، واستمرت على ذلك في أيام الواثق  ، وهي في جميع ذلك التاريخ قائمة على ساق وقدم . 

 ومعلوم ما وقع فيها من قتل بعض أهل العلم الأفاضل وتعذيبهم ، واضطرار بعضهم إلى المداهنة بالقول خوفا . 

 ومعلوم ما وقع فيها لسيد المسلمين في زمنه "  الإمام أبي عبد الله أحمد بن محمد بن حنبل    " - تغمده الله برحمته الواسعة ، وجزاه عن الإسلام والمسلمين خيرا - من الضرب المبرح أيام المعتصم  ، وقد جاء أن أول مصدر تاريخي لضعف هذه المحنة وكبح جماحها هو هذا الدليل العظيم . 

 قال  الخطيب البغدادي  في تاريخ بغداد  في الكلام على ترجمة "  أحمد بن أبي دؤاد    " : أخبرنا محمد بن الفرج بن علي البزار  ، أخبرنا  عبد الله بن إبراهيم بن ماسي  ، حدثنا جعفر بن شعيب الشاشي  ، حدثني محمد بن يوسف الشاشي  ، حدثني إبراهيم بن منبه  قال : سمعت طاهر بن خلف  يقول : سمعت محمد بن الواثق  الذي يقال له  المهتدي بالله  يقول : كان أبي إذا أراد أن يقتل رجلا أحضرنا ذلك المجلس ، فأتي بشيخ مخضوب مقيد فقال أبي : ائذنوا لأبي عبد الله  وأصحابه ) يعني  ابن أبي دؤاد    ( قال : فأدخل الشيخ والواثق  في  مصلاه فقال : السلام عليك يا أمير المؤمنين ، فقال له : لا سلم الله عليك  فقال : يا أمير المؤمنين ، بئس ما أدبك مؤدبك ، قال الله تعالى : وإذا حييتم بتحية فحيوا بأحسن منها أو ردوها   [ 4 \ 86 ] ، والله ما حييتني بها ولا بأحسن منها ، فقال  ابن أبي دؤاد     : يا أمير المؤمنين ، الرجل متكلم ، فقال له : كلمه ، فقال : يا شيخ ، ما  تقول في القرآن ؟ قال الشيخ : لم تنصفني - يعني ولي السؤال - فقال له : سل  : فقال   [ ص: 503 ] له الشيخ : ما تقول في القرآن ؟ فقال : مخلوق ، فقال : هذا شيء علمه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر  وعمر  وعثمان  وعلي  والخلفاء الراشدون ، أم شيء لم يعلموه ؟ فقال : شيء لم يعلموه ، فقال : سبحان الله شيء لم يعلمه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا أبو بكر  ، ولا عمر  ، ولا عثمان  ، ولا علي  ،  ولا الخلفاء الراشدون ، علمته أنت ؟ ! قال : فخجل ، فقال : أقلني والمسألة  بحالها ، قال : نعم ، قال : ما تقول في القرآن ؟ فقال مخلوق ، فقال : هذا  شيء علمه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر  وعمر  والخلفاء  الراشدون أو لم يعلموه ؟ فقال : علموه ولم يدعوا الناس إليه ، قال : أفلا  وسعك ما وسعهم ؟ ! قال : ثم قام أبي فدخل مجلس الخلوة واستلقى على قفاه  ووضع إحدى رجليه على الأخرى وهو يقول : هذا شيء لم يعلمه النبي ولا أبو بكر  ولا عمر  ولا عثمان  ولا علي  ولا الخلفاء الراشدون ، علمته أنت ؟ سبحان الله ، شيء علمه النبي وأبو بكر  وعمر  وعثمان  وعلي  رضي الله عنهم ، والخلفاء الراشدون ولم يدعوا الناس إليه أفلا وسعك ما وسعهم ؟ ثم دعا عمارا الحاجب  ، فأمره أن يرفع عنه القيود ويعطيه أربعمائة دينار ، ويأذن له في الرجوع ، وسقط من عينه  ابن أبي دؤاد  ، ولم يمتحن بعد ذلك أحدا . انتهى منه . 

 وذكر ابن كثير  في تاريخه هذه القصة عن  الخطيب البغدادي  ، ولما انتهى من سياقها قال : ذكره الخطيب  في تاريخه بإسناد فيه بعض من لا يعرف . اهـ . 

 ويستأنس لهذه القصة بما ذكره الخطيب  وغيره : من أن الواثق  تاب من القول بخلق القرآن . 

 قال ابن كثير  في البداية والنهاية : قال الخطيب    : وكان  ابن أبي دؤاد  استولى على الواثق  وحمله على التشديد في المحنة ، ودعا الناس إلى القول بخلق القرآن   : قال : ويقال إن الواثق  رجع عن ذلك قبل موته ، فأخبرني عبد الله بن أبي الفتح  ، أنبأ أحمد بن إبراهيم بن الحسن  ، ثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن عرفة  ، حدثني  حامد بن العباس  ، عن رجل عن المهتدي    : أن الواثق  مات وقد تاب من القول بخلق القرآن ، وعلى كل حال فهذه القصة لم تزل مشهورة عند العلماء صحيحة الاحتجاج ، فيها إلقام الخصم الحجر . 

 وحاصل هذه القصة التي ألقم بها هذا الشيخ - الذي كان مكبلا بالقيود يراد قتله -  أحمد بن أبي دؤاد  حجرا ، هو هذا الدليل العظيم الذي هو السبر والتقسيم . فكان الشيخ المذكور يقول  لابن أبي دؤاد     : مقالتك هذه التي تدعو الناس إليها لا تخلو بالتقسيم الصحيح من أحد  أمرين : إما أن يكون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وخلفاؤه الراشدون عالمين بها  أو غير   [ ص: 504 ] عالمين بها  ولا واسطة بين العلم وغيره ، فلا قسم ثالث ألبتة ، ثم إنه رجع بالسبر  الصحيح إلى القسمين المذكورين فبين أن السبر الصحيح يظهر أن  أحمد بن أبي دؤاد  ليس على كل تقدير من التقديرين . 

 أما على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان عالما بها هو وأصحابه ، وتركوا  الناس ولم يدعوهم إليها ، فدعوة ابن أبي دؤاد إليها مخالفة لما كان عليه  النبي وأصحابه من عدم الدعوة لها ، وكان يسعه ما وسعهم . 

 وأما على كون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه غير عالمين بها ، فلا يمكن  لابن أبي دؤاد  أن يدعي أنه عالم بها مع عدم علمهم بها ، فظهر ضلاله على كل تقدير ، ولذلك سقط من عين الواثق  ، وترك الواثق  لذلك امتحان أهل العلم ، فكان هذا الدليل العظيم أول مصدر تاريخي لضعف هذه المحنة الكبرى ، حتى أزالها الله بالكلية على يد المتوكل  رحمه الله ، وفي هذا منقبة تاريخية عظيمة لهذا الدليل المذكور . 

 ومن آثار هذا الدليل التاريخية ما ذكره بعض المؤرخين ، من أن عبد الله بن همام السلولي  وشى به واش إلى  عبيد الله بن زياد  ، فأدخل ابن زياد  الواشي  في محل قريب من مجلسه ، ثم نادى ابن همام السلولي  وقال له : ما حملك على أن تقول في كذا وكذا ؟ ! فقال السلولي    : أصلح الله الأمير والله ما قلت شيئا من ذلك ، فأخرج ابن زياد  الواشي  ، وقال : هذا أخبرني أنك قلت ذلك ، فسكت ابن همام  هنيهة ثم قال مخاطبا للواشي    : 


**وأنت امرؤ إما ائتمنتك خاليا فخنت وإما قلت قولا بلا علم     فأنت من الأمر الذي كان بيننا 
بمنزلة بين الخيانة والإثم* *فقال ابن زياد    : صدقت . وطرد الواشي    . 

 وحاصل هذين البيتين الذين طرد بهما ابن زياد  الواشي  ولم يتعرض للسلولي  بسوء  بسببهما ، هو هذا الدليل العظيم المذكور ، فكأنه يقول له : لا يخلو قولك  هذا من أحد أمرين : إما أن أكون ائتمنتك على سر فأفشيته ، وإما أن تكون  قلته علي كذبا ، ثم رجع بالسبر إلى القسمين المذكورين فبين أن الواشي مرتكب  ما لا ينبغي على كل تقدير من التقديرين ; لأنه إذا كان ائتمنه على سر  فأفشاه فهو خائن له ، وإن كان قال عليه ذلك كذبا وافتراء فالأمر واضح . 
المسألة السادسة 

 اعلم : أن هذا الدليل التاريخي العظيم يوضح غاية الإيضاح موقف المسلمين   [ ص: 505 ] الطبيعي  من الحضارة الغربية ، وبذلك الإيضاح التام يتميز النافع من الضار ، والحسن  من القبيح ، والحق من الباطل ، وذلك أن الاستقراء التام القطعي دل على أن  الحضارة الغربية المذكورة تشتمل على نافع وضار : أما النافع منها فهو من  الناحية المادية ، وتقدمها في جميع الميادين المادية أوضح من أن أبينه ،  وما تضمنته من المنافع للإنسان أعظم مما كان يدخل تحت التصور ، فقد خدمت  الإنسان خدمات هائلة من حيث إنه جسد حيواني ، وأما الضار منها فهو إهمالها  بالكلية للناحية التي هي رأس كل خير ، ولا خير ألبتة في الدنيا بدونها ،  وهي التربية الروحية للإنسان وتهذيب أخلاقه ، وذلك لا يكون إلا بنور الوحي  السماوي الذي يوضح للإنسان طريق السعادة ، ويرسم له الخطط الحكيمة في كل  ميادين الحياة الدنيا والآخرة ، ويجعله على صلة بربه في كل أوقاته . 

 فالحضارة الغربية غنية بأنواع المنافع من الناحية الأولى ، مفلسة إفلاسا كليا من الناحية الثانية . 

 ومعلوم أن طغيان المادة على الروح يهدد العالم أجمع بخطر داهم ، وهلاك  مستأصل ، كما هو مشاهد الآن ، وحل مشكلته لا يمكن ألبتة إلا بالاستضاءة  بنور الوحي السماوي الذي هو تشريع خالق السماوات والأرض ; لأن من أطغته  المادة حتى تمرد على خالقه ورازقه لا يفلح أبدا . 

 والتقسيم الصحيح يحصر أوصاف المحل الذي هو الموقف من الحضارة الغربية في أربعة أقسام لا خامس لها ، حصرا عقليا لا شك فيه : 

 الأول : ترك الحضارة المذكورة نافعها وضارها . 

 الثاني : أخذها كلها ضارها ونافعها . 

 الثالث : أخذ ضارها وترك نافعها . 

 الرابع : أخذ نافعها وترك ضارها . 

 فنرجع بالسبر الصحيح إلى هذه الأقسام الأربعة ، فنجد ثلاثة منها باطلة بلا شك ، وواحدا صحيحا بلا شك . 

 أما الثلاثة الباطلة : فالأول منها تركها كلها ، ووجه بطلانه واضح ; لأن  عدم الاشتغال بالتقدم المادي يؤدي إلى الضعف الدائم ، والتواكل والتكاسل ،  ويخالف الأمر السماوي في قوله جل وعلا : وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة الآية [ 18 \ 60 ] . 


**لا يسلم الشرف الرفيع من الأذى حتى يراق على جوانبه الدم* * [ ص: 506 ] القسم  الثاني من الأقسام الباطلة أخذها ; لأن ما فيها من الانحطاط الخلقي وضياع  الروحية والمثل العليا للإنسانية أوضح من أن أبينه ، ويكفي في ذلك ما فيها  من التمرد على نظام السماء ، وعدم طاعة خالق هذا الكون جل وعلا : آلله أذن لكم أم على الله تفترون   [ 10 \ 59 ] ، أم لهم شركاء شرعوا لهم من الدين ما لم يأذن به الله    [ 42 \ 21 ] ، والقسم الثالث من الأقسام الباطلة هو أخذ الضار وترك  النافع ، ولا شك أن هذا لا يفعله من له أقل تمييز ، فتعينت صحة القسم  الرابع بالتقسيم والسبر الصحيح ، وهو أخذ النافع وترك الضار . 

 وهكذا كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعل ، فقد انتفع بحفر الخندق  في غزوة الأحزاب ، مع أن ذلك خطة عسكرية كانت للفرس  ، أخبره بها سلمان  فأخذ  بها ، ولم يمنعه من ذلك أن أصلها للكفار ، وقد هم صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن  يمنع وطء النساء المراضع خوفا على أولادهن ; لأن العرب كانوا يظنون أن  الغيلة - وهي وطء المرضع - تضعف ولدها وتضره ، ومن ذلك قول الشاعر : 


**فوارس لم يغالوا في رضاع     فتنبو في أكفهم السيوف 
**فأخبرته صلى الله عليه وسلم فارس  والروم  بأنهم يفعلون ذلك ولا يضر أولادهم ، فأخذ صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم تلك الخطة الطبية ، ولم يمنعه من ذلك أن أصلها من الكفار . 

 وقد انتفع صلى الله عليه وسلم بدلالة ابن الأريقط الدؤلي  له في سفر الهجرة على الطريق ، مع أنه كافر . 

 فاتضح من هذا الدليل أن الموقف الطبيعي للإسلام والمسلمين من الحضارة  الغربية هو أن يجتهدوا في تحصيل ما أنتجته من النواحي المادية ، ويحذروا  مما جنته من التمرد على خالق الكون جل وعلا فتصلح لهم الدنيا والآخرة ،  والمؤسف أن أغلبهم يعكسون القضية ، فيأخذون منها الانحطاط الخلقي ،  والانسلاخ من الدين ، والتباعد من طاعة خالق الكون ، ولا يحصلون على نتيجة  مما فيها من النفع المادي ، فخسروا الدنيا والآخرة ، ذلك هو الخسران المبين  . 

 وما أحسن الدين والدنيا إذا اجتمعا وأقبح الكفر والإفلاس بالرجل وقد قدمنا  طرفا نافعا في كون الدين لا ينافي التقدم المادي في سورة بني إسرائيل في  الكلام على قوله تعالى : إن هذا القرآن يهدي للتي هي أقوم   [ 17 \ 9 ] ، فأغنى ذلك   [ ص: 507 ] عن  إعادته هنا ، وقد عرف في تاريخ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه أنهم  كانوا يسعون في التقدم في جميع الميادين مع المحافظة على طاعة خالق السموات  والأرض جل وعلا . 

 وأظهر الأقوال عندي في معنى العهد في قوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أم اتخذ عند الرحمن عهدا   [ 19 \ 78 ] ، أن المعنى : أم أعطاه الله عهدا أنه سيفعل له ذلك ، بدليل قوله تعالى في نظيره في سورة " البقرة " : قل أتخذتم عند الله عهدا فلن يخلف الله عهده   [ 2 \ 80 ] ، وخير ما يفسر به القرآن القرآن ، وقيل : العهد المذكور : العمل الصالح ، وقيل شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله . 
قوله تعالى : سنكتب ما يقول ونمد له من العذاب مدا ونرثه ما يقول ويأتينا فردا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه سيكتب ما قاله ذلك الكافر افتراء  عليه ، من أنه يوم القيامة يؤتى مالا وولدا مع كفره بالله ، وأنه يمد له من  العذاب مدا ، قال القرطبي  في تفسير قوله تعالى : ونمد له من العذاب مدا   [ 19 \ 79 ] أي : نزيده عذابا فوق عذاب ، وقال  الزمخشري  في الكشاف : ونمد له من العذاب مدا أي  : نطول له من العذاب ما يستأهله ، ونعذبه بالنوع الذي يعذب به المستهزئون ،  أو نزيده من العذاب ونضاعف له من المدد ، يقال : مده وأمده ، بمعنى ، وتدل  عليه قراءة  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه " ونمد له " ، بالضم . 

 وأكد ذلك بالمصدر ، وذلك من فرط غضب الله ، نعوذ به من التعرض لما يستوجب غضبه . اهـ . 

 وأصل المدد لغة : الزيادة ، ويدل لذلك المعنى قوله تعالى في أكابر الكفار الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله : زدناهم عذابا فوق العذاب بما كانوا يفسدون   [ 16 \ 88 ] ، وقوله في الأتباع والمتبوعين : قال لكل ضعف ولكن لا تعلمون   [ 7 \ 38 ] . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (272)
سُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ
صـ 508 إلى صـ 514**
*

*
 وقوله في هذه الآية : ونرثه ما يقول    [ 19 \ 80 ] ، أي : ما يقول إنه يؤتاه يوم القيامة من مال وولد ، أي :  نسلبه منه في الدنيا ما أعطيناه من المال والولد بإهلاكنا إياه ، وقيل :  نحرمه ما تمناه من المال والولد في الآخرة ، ونجعله للمسلمين ، ويدل للمعنى  الأول قوله تعالى : إنا نحن نرث الأرض ومن عليها وإلينا يرجعون   [ 19 \ 40 ] ، وقوله : وإنا لنحن نحيي ونميت ونحن الوارثون   [ 15 \ 23 ] ، كما تقدم إيضاحه في   [ ص: 508 ] هذه السورة الكريمة . 

 وقوله : ويأتينا فردا ، أي : منفردا لا مال له ولا ولد ولا خدم ولا غير ذلك ، كما قال تعالى : ولقد جئتمونا فرادى كما خلقناكم أول مرة الآية [ 6 \ 94 ] ، وقال تعالى : وكلهم آتيه يوم القيامة فردا   [ 19 \ 95 ] كما تقدم إيضاحه . 

 فإن قيل : كيف عبر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة بحرف التنفيس الدال على الاستقبال في قوله : سنكتب ما يقول مع أن ما يقوله الكافر يكتب بلا تأخير ، بدليل قوله تعالى : ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد   [ 50 \ 18 ] . 

 فالجواب : أن  الزمخشري  في كشافه تعرض للجواب عن هذا السؤال بما نصه : . 

 قلت : فيه وجهان ، أحدهما : سنظهر له ونعلمه أنا كتبنا قوله ، على طريقة قول زائد بن صعصعة الفقعسي    : 


**إذ ما انتسبنا لم تلدني لئيمة ولم تجدي من أن تقري بها بدا* *أي : تبين وعلم بالانتساب أني لست بابن لئيمة . 

 والثاني : أن المتوعد يقول للجاني : سوف أنتقم منك ، يعني أنه لا يخل  بالانتصار وإن تطاول به الزمان واستأخر ، فجردها هنا لمعنى الوعيد . انتهى  منه بلفظه ، إلا أنا زدنا اسم قائل البيت وتكملته . 

 وما ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة من أنه يكتب ما يقول هذا الكافر ، ذكر نحوه في مواضع متعددة من كتابه ، كقوله تعالى : قل الله أسرع مكرا إن رسلنا يكتبون ما تمكرون   [ 10 \ 21 ] وقوله تعالى : أم يحسبون أنا لا نسمع سرهم ونجواهم بلى ورسلنا لديهم يكتبون   [ 43 \ 80 ] ، وقوله تعالى : هذا كتابنا ينطق عليكم بالحق إنا كنا نستنسخ ما كنتم تعملون   [ 45 \ 29 ] وقوله تعالى : ستكتب شهادتهم ويسألون   [ 43 \ 19 ] وقوله تعالى : سنكتب ما قالوا وقتلهم الأنبياء بغير حق ونقول ذوقوا عذاب الحريق   [ 3 \ 181 ] ، وقوله تعالى : كلا بل تكذبون بالدين وإن عليكم لحافظين كراما كاتبين يعلمون ما تفعلون   [ 82 \ 9 - 11 ] وقوله تعالى : ووضع الكتاب فترى المجرمين مشفقين مما فيه ويقولون ياويلتنا مال هذا الكتاب لا يغادر صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا أحصاها   [ 18 \ 49 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ونخرج له يوم القيامة كتابا يلقاه منشورا اقرأ كتابك كفى بنفسك اليوم عليك حسيبا   [ 17 \ 13 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
[ ص: 509 ] قوله تعالى : واتخذوا من دون الله آلهة ليكونوا لهم عزا كلا سيكفرون بعبادتهم ويكونون عليهم ضدا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الكفار المتقدم ذكرهم في قوله : ونذر الظالمين فيها جثيا    [ 19 \ 72 ] ، اتخذوا من دون الله آلهة أي معبودات من أصنام وغيرها  يعبدونها من دون الله ، وأنهم عبدوهم لأجل أن يكونوا لهم عزا ، أي : أنصارا  وشفعاء ينقذونهم من عذاب الله ، كما أوضح تعالى مرادهم ذلك في قوله : والذين اتخذوا من دونه أولياء ما نعبدهم إلا ليقربونا إلى الله زلفى   [ 39 \ 3 ] ، فتقريبهم إياهم إلى الله زلفى في زعمهم هو عزهم الذي أملوه بهم ، وكقوله تعالى عنهم : ويقولون هؤلاء شفعاؤنا عند الله الآية [ 10 \ 18 ] ، فالشفاعة عند الله عز لهم بهم يزعمونه كذبا وافتراء على الله ، كما بينه بقوله تعالى : قل أتنبئون الله بما لا يعلم في السماوات ولا في الأرض سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون   [ 10 \ 18 ] . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : كلا ، زجر وردع لهم عن ذلك الظن الفاسد  الباطل ، أي : ليس الأمر كذلك ، لا تكون المعبودات التي عبدتم من دون الله  عزا لكم ، بل تكون بعكس ذلك ، فتكون عليكم ضدا ، أي : أعوانا عليكم في  خصومتكم وتكذيبكم والتبرؤ منكم ، وأقوال العلماء في الآية تدور حول هذا  الذي ذكرنا ، كقول  ابن عباس    : ضدا أي : أعوانا ، وقول الضحاك    : ضدا ، أي : أعداء ، وقول قتادة    : ضدا ، أي : قرناء في النار يلعن بعضهم بعضا ، وكقول ابن عطية    : ضدا يجيئهم منهم خلاف ما أملوه فيئول بهم ذلك إلى الذل والهوان ، ضد ما أملوه من العز . 

 وهذا المعنى الذي ذكر الله جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة ، بينه أيضا في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله : ومن أضل ممن يدعو من دون الله من لا يستجيب له إلى يوم القيامة وهم عن دعائهم غافلون وإذا حشر الناس كانوا لهم أعداء وكانوا بعبادتهم كافرين   [ 46 \ 5 - 6 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ذلكم الله ربكم له الملك والذين تدعون من دونه ما يملكون من قطمير إن تدعوهم لا يسمعوا دعاءكم ولو سمعوا ما استجابوا لكم ويوم القيامة يكفرون بشرككم ولا ينبئك مثل خبير   [ 35 \ 13 - 14 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وضمير الفاعل في قوله : سيكفرون فيه وجهان للعلماء ، وكلاهما يشهد له قرآن ، إلا أن لأحدهما قرينة ترجحه على الآخر . 

 [ ص: 510 ] الأول : أن واو الفاعل في قوله : سيكفرون ،  راجعة إلى المعبودات التي كانوا يعبدونها من دون الله ، أما العاقل منها  فلا إشكال فيه ، وأما غير العاقل فالله قادر على أن يخلق له إدراكا يخاطب  به من عبده ويكفر به بعبادته إياه ، ويدل لهذا الوجه قوله تعالى عنهم : تبرأنا إليك ما كانوا إيانا يعبدون   [ 28 \ 63 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وإذا رأى الذين أشركوا شركاءهم قالوا ربنا هؤلاء شركاؤنا الذين كنا ندعوا من دونك فألقوا إليهم القول إنكم لكاذبون   [ 16 \ 86 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وقال شركاؤهم ما كنتم إيانا تعبدون فكفى بالله شهيدا بيننا وبينكم إن كنا عن عبادتكم لغافلين   [ 10 \ 28 - 29 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن العابدين هم الذين يكفرون بعبادتهم شركاءهم وينكرونها ويدل لهذا الوجه قوله تعالى : ثم لم تكن فتنتهم إلا أن قالوا والله ربنا ما كنا مشركين   [ 6 \ 23 ] ، وقوله عنهم : بل لم نكن ندعو من قبل شيئا الآية [ 40 \ 74 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 والقرينة المرجحة للوجه الأول ، أن الضمير في قوله : ويكونون ، راجع للمعبودات ، وعليه فرجوع الضمير في يكفرون للمعبودات أظهر ; لانسجام الضمائر بعضها مع بعض . 

 أما على القول الثاني : فإنه يكون ضمير يكفرون للعابدين ، وضمير يكونون للمعبودين ، وتفريق الضمائر خلاف الظاهر ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وقول من قال من العلماء : إن كلا في هذه الآية متعلقة بما بعدها لا بما  قبلها ، وأن المعنى : كلا سيكفرون ، أي : حقا سيكفرون بعبادتهم - محتمل ،  ولكن الأول أظهر منه وأرجح ، وقائله أكثر ، والعلم عند الله تعالى ، وفي  قوله : كلا قراءات شاذة تركنا الكلام عليها لشذوذها . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية : ليكونوا لهم عزا ، أفرد فيه العز مع أن المراد الجمع ; لأن أصله مصدر على حد قوله في الخلاصة : 

 ونعتوا بمصدر كثير فالتزموا الإفراد والتذكير والإخبار بالمصدر يجري على حكم النعت به ، وقوله : ضدا مفردا أيضا أريد به الجمع ، قال ابن عطية : لأنه مصدر في الأصل ، حكاه عنه أبو حيان  في البحر ، وقال   [ ص: 511 ]  الزمخشري    : الضد : العون ، وحد توحيد قوله عليه السلام ، " هم يد على من سواهم   " لاتفاق كلمتهم ، وأنهم كشيء واحد لفرط تضامنهم وتوافقهم . 
قوله تعالى : ألم تر أنا أرسلنا الشياطين على الكافرين تؤزهم أزا   . 

 قوله : أرسلنا الشياطين الآية [ 19 \ 83 ] ، أي : سلطناهم عليهم وقيضناهم لهم ، وهذا هو الصواب ، خلافا لمن زعم أن معنى أرسلنا الشياطين الآية ، أي : خلينا بينهم وبينهم ، ولم نعصمهم من شرهم ، يقال : أرسلت البعير ، أي : خليته . 

 وقوله : تؤزهم أزا   : الأز والهز والاستفزاز بمعنى ، ومعناها التهييج وشدة الإزعاج ، فقوله : تؤزهم أزا ، أي : تهيجهم وتزعجهم إلى الكفر والمعاصي . 

 وأقوال أهل العلم في الآية راجعة إلى ما ذكرنا : كقول  ابن عباس  تؤزهم أزا ، أي : تغريهم إغراء " ، وكقول مجاهد  تؤزهم أزا ، أي : تشليهم إشلاء ، وكقول قتادة  تؤزهم أزا أي : تزعجهم إزعاجا . 

 وما ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة من أنه سلط الشياطين على الكافرين ،  وقيضهم لهم يضلونهم عن الحق بينه في مواضع أخر من كتابه ، كقوله تعالى : وقيضنا لهم قرناء فزينوا لهم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم الآية [ 41 \ 25 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ومن يعش عن ذكر الرحمن نقيض له شيطانا فهو له قرين وإنهم ليصدونهم عن السبيل الآية [ 43 \ 36 ] وقوله تعالى : ويوم يحشرهم جميعا يامعشر الجن قد استكثرتم من الإنس الآية [ 6 \ 128 ] وقوله : وإخوانهم يمدونهم في الغي ثم لا يقصرون   [ 7 \ 202 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
قوله تعالى : فلا تعجل عليهم إنما نعد لهم عدا   . 

 قوله : فلا تعجل عليهم   [ 19 \ 84 ] ، أي : لا تستعجل وقوع العذاب بهم فإن الله حدد له أجلا معينا معدودا ، فإذا انتهى ذلك الأجل جاءهم العذاب ، فقوله : إنما نعد لهم عدا ،  أي : نعد الأعوام والشهور والأيام التي دون وقت هلاكهم ، فإذا جاء الوقت  المحدد لذلك أهلكناهم ، والعرب تقول : عجلت عليه بكذا : إذا استعجلته منه .  

 ومما ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة من أن هلاك الكفار حدد له أجل معدود ذكره في مواضع كثيرة من كتابه ، كقوله تعالى :   [ ص: 512 ] ولا تستعجل لهم كأنهم يوم يرون ما يوعدون لم يلبثوا إلا ساعة من نهار   [ 46 \ 35 ] وقوله تعالى : ويستعجلونك بالعذاب ولولا أجل مسمى لجاءهم العذاب الآية [ 29 \ 53 ] وقوله : وما نؤخره إلا لأجل معدود   [ 11 \ 104 ] وقوله : ولئن أخرنا عنهم العذاب إلى أمة معدودة ليقولن ما يحبسه   [ 11 \ 8 ] وقوله : ولا تحسبن الله غافلا عما يعمل الظالمون إنما يؤخرهم ليوم تشخص فيه الأبصار   [ 14 \ 42 ] وقوله تعالى : نمتعهم قليلا ثم نضطرهم إلى عذاب غليظ   [ 31 \ 24 ] ، وقوله : قال ومن كفر فأمتعه قليلا ثم أضطره إلى عذاب النار الآية [ 2 \ 126 ] ، وقوله : فمهل الكافرين أمهلهم رويدا   [ 86 \ 17 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وروي أن  المأمون  قرأ هذه السورة الكريمة فمر بهذه الآية وعنده جماعة من الفقهاء ، فأشار إلى  ابن السماك  أن يعظه ، فقال : إذا كانت الأنفاس بالعدد ، ولم يكن لها مدد ، فما أسرع ما تنفد . 

 والأظهر في الآية هو ما ذكرنا من أن العد المذكور عد الأعوام والأيام والشهور من الأجل المحدد . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : هو عد أنفاسهم ، كما أشار إليه  ابن السماك  في موعظته للمأمون  التي ذكرنا إن صح ذلك ، وعن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما " أنه كان إذا قرأها بكى ، وقال : آخر العدد خروج نفسك ، آخر العدد : فراق أهلك ، آخر العدد : دخول قبرك "   . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : إنما نعد لهم عدا أي : نعد أعمالهم لنجازيهم عليها ، والظاهر هو ما قدمنا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : يوم نحشر المتقين إلى الرحمن وفدا ونسوق المجرمين إلى جهنم وردا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن المتقين الذين كانوا يتقونه في دار  الدنيا بامتثال أمره واجتناب نهيه يحشرون إليه يوم القيامة في حال كونهم  وفدا ، والوفد على التحقيق : جمع وافد كصاحب وصحب ، وراكب وركب ، وقدمنا في  سورة " النحل " أن التحقيق أن الفعل بفتح فسكون من صيغ جموع الكثرة للفاعل  وصفا ، وبينا شواهد ذلك من العربية ، وإن أغفله الصرفيون ، والوافد : من  يأتي إلى الملك مثلا إلى أمر له شأن ، وجمهور المفسرين على أن معنى قوله : وفدا   [ 19 \ 85 ] ، أي : ركبانا ، وبعض العلماء يقول : هم ركبان على نجائب من نور من مراكب الدار الآخرة ، وبعضهم يقول :   [ ص: 513 ] يحشرون ركبانا على صور من أعمالهم الصالحة في الدنيا في غاية الحسن وطيب الرائحة   . 

 قال ابن كثير  رحمه الله في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : قال  ابن أبي حاتم    : حدثنا  أبو سعيد الأشج  ، حدثنا ابن خالد  عن  عمرو بن قيس الملائي  عن ابن مرزوق يوم نحشر المتقين إلى الرحمن وفدا ،  قال : يستقبل المؤمن عند خروجه من قبره أحسن صورة رآها وأطيبها ريحا ،  فيقول : من أنت ؟ فيقول : أما تعرفني ؟ فيقول : لا إلا أن الله قد طيب ريحك  ، وحسن وجهك ، فيقول : أنا عملك الصالح ، وهكذا كنت في الدنيا حسن العمل  طيبه ، فطالما ركبتك في الدنيا فهلم اركبني ، فذلك قوله : يوم نحشر المتقين إلى الرحمن وفدا ، وقال علي بن أبي طلحة  عن  ابن عباس    : يوم نحشر المتقين إلى الرحمن وفدا ، قال : ركبانا " ، وقال  ابن جرير    : حدثني ابن المثنى  ، حدثني  ابن مهدي  عن سعيد  عن إسماعيل  عن رجل عن  أبي هريرة    " يوم نحشر المتقين إلى الرحمن وفدا ، قال : على الإبل ، وقال  ابن جريج    : على النجائب ، وقال  الثوري    : على الإبل النوق ، وقال قتادة  يوم نحشر المتقين إلى الرحمن وفدا قال : إلى الجنة ، وقال  عبد الله ابن الإمام أحمد  في مسند أبيه : حدثنا  سويد بن سعيد  ، أخبرنا  علي بن مسهر  عن عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق  ، حدثنا النعمان بن سعد  قال : كنا جلوسا عند علي  رضي الله عنه فقرأ هذه الآية : يوم نحشر المتقين إلى الرحمن وفدا ،  قال : والله ما على أرجلهم يحشرون ، ولا يحشر الوفد على أرجلهم ، ولكن  بنوق لم ير الخلائق مثلها ، عليها رحائل من ذهب فيركبون عليها حتى يضربوا  أبواب الجنة   ! ! وهكذا رواه  ابن أبي حاتم   وابن جرير  من حديث عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق المدني  به ، وزاد " عليها رحائل من ذهب ، وأزمتها الزبرجد . " والباقي مثله ، وروى  ابن أبي حاتم  هنا حديثا غريبا جدا مرفوعا عن علي  قال : حدثنا أبي ، حدثنا  أبو غسان مالك بن إسماعيل النهدي  ، حدثنا سلمة بن جعفر البجلي  ، سمعت أبا معاذ البصري  يقول : إن عليا  كان ذات يوم عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقرأ هذه الآية : يوم نحشر المتقين إلى الرحمن وفدا ،  فقال : ما أظن الوفد إلا الركب يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ فقال  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " والذي نفسي بيده ، إنهم إذا خرجوا من قبورهم  يستقبلون - أو : يؤتون - بنوق بيض لها أجنحة وعليها رحائل الذهب ، شراك  نعالهم نور يتلألأ ، كل خطوة منها مد البصر ، فينتهون إلى شجرة ينبع من  أصلها عينان فيشربون من إحداهما فتغسل ما في بطونهم من دنس ، ويغتسلون من  الأخرى فلا تشعث أبشارهم ولا أشعارهم بعدها أبدا ، وتجري عليهم نضرة النعيم  فينتهون - أو : فيأتون - باب الجنة فإذا حلقة من ياقوت   [ ص: 514 ] حمراء  على صفائح الذهب ، فيضربون بالحلقة على الصفحة فيسمع لها طنين يا علي ،  فيبلغ كل حوراء أن زوجها قد أقبل فتبعث قيمها ليفتح له فإذا رآه خر له )  قال سلمة    : أراه قال  ساجدا ( فيقول : ارفع رأسك فإنما أنا قيمك وكلت بأمرك ، فيتبعه ويقفو أثره  فتستخف الحوراء العجلة فتخرج من خيام الدر والياقوت حتى تعتنقه   . " إلى آخر الحديث بطوله ، وفي آخر السياق : هكذا وقع في هذه الرواية مرفوعا ، وقد رويناه في المقدمات من كلام علي  رضي الله عنه ، وهو أشبه بالصحة ، والله أعلم . اهـ . 

 وركوبهم المذكور إنما يكون من المحشر إلى الجنة ، أما من القبر فالظاهر أنهم يحشرون مشاة ، بدليل حديث  ابن عباس  الدال على أنهم يحشرون حفاة عراة غرلا ، هذا هو الظاهر وجزم به القرطبي  ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : ونسوق المجرمين إلى جهنم وردا    [ 19 \ 86 ] ، السوق معروف ، والمجرمون : جمع تصحيح للمجرم ، وهو اسم  فاعل الإجرام ، والإجرام : ارتكاب الجريمة ، وهي الذنب الذي يستحق صاحبه به  النكال والعذاب ، ولم يأت الإجرام في القرآن إلا من " أجرم " الرباعي على  وزن أفعل ، ويجوز إتيانه في اللغة بصيغة الثلاثي فتقول : جرم يجرم كضرب  يضرب ، والفاعل منه جارم ، والمفعول مجروم ، كما هو ظاهر ، ومنه قول عمرو  بن البراقة النهمي : 

 وننصر مولانا ونعلم أنه كما الناس مجروم عليه وجارم وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة وردا ،  أي : عطاشا ، وأصل الورد : الإتيان إلى الماء ، ولما كان الإتيان إلى  الماء لا يكون إلا من العطش أطلق هنا اسم الورد على الجماعة العطاش ،  أعاذنا الله والمسلمين من العطش في الآخرة والدنيا ، ومن إطلاق الورد على  المسير إلى الماء قول الراجز يخاطب ناقته : 


**ردي ردي ورد قطاة صما كدرية أعجبها برد الما* *واختلف العلماء في العامل الناصب لقوله : يوم نحشر المتقين ، فقيل منصوب بـ يملكون بعده ، أي : لا يملكون الشفاعة يوم نحشر المتقين ، واختاره أبو حيان  في البحر ، وقيل : منصوب بـ " اذكر " أو احذر ، مقدرا ، وفيه أقوال غير ذلك .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الثالث
الحلقة (273)
سُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ
صـ 515 إلى صـ 519**
*
*

 وهذا الذي تضمنته هذه الآية الكريمة جاء مبينا في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله تعالى في سورة " الزمر " :   [ ص: 515 ] وسيق  الذين كفروا إلى جهنم زمرا حتى إذا جاءوها فتحت أبوابها وقال لهم خزنتها  ألم يأتكم رسل منكم يتلون عليكم آيات ربكم وينذرونكم لقاء يومكم هذا قالوا  بلى ولكن حقت كلمة العذاب على الكافرين قيل ادخلوا أبواب جهنم خالدين فيها فبئس مثوى المتكبرين وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا حتى إذا جاءوها وفتحت أبوابها وقال لهم خزنتها سلام عليكم طبتم فادخلوها خالدين   [ 39 \ 71 - 73 ] . 
قوله تعالى : لا يملكون الشفاعة إلا من اتخذ عند الرحمن عهدا   [ 19 \ 87 ] . 

 قد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك : أن من أنواع البيان التي تضمنها  أن يكون في الآية وجهان أو أوجه من التفسير كلها حق ، وكل واحد منها يشهد  له قرآن ، فإنا نذكر الجميع وأدلته من كتاب الله تعالى ; لأنه كله حق ،  فإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أن هذه الآية الكريمة من ذلك النوع ، قال بعض أهل  العلم : الواو في قوله : لا يملكون راجعة إلى المجرمين المذكورين في قوله : ونسوق المجرمين إلى جهنم أي : لا يملك المجرمون الشفاعة ، أي : لا يستحقون أن يشفع فيهم شافع يخلصهم مما هم فيه من الهول والعذاب . 

 وهذا الوجه من التفسير تشهد له آيات من كتاب الله ، كقوله تعالى : فما تنفعهم شفاعة الشافعين    [ 74 \ 48 ] ، وقوله تعالى : فما لنا من شافعين ولا صديق حميم   [ 26 \ 100 - 101 ] وقوله تعالى : وأنذرهم يوم الآزفة إذ القلوب لدى الحناجر كاظمين ما للظالمين من حميم ولا شفيع يطاع الآية [ 40 \ 18 ] وقوله : ولا يشفعون إلا لمن ارتضى   [ 21 \ 28 ] مع قوله : ولا يرضى لعباده الكفر   [ 39 \ 7 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وهذا الوجه يفهم منه بالأحرى أن المجرمين لا يشفعون في غيرهم ; لأنهم إذا  كانوا لا يستحقون أن يشفع فيهم غيرهم لكفرهم فشفاعتهم في غيرهم ممنوعة من  باب أولى ، وعلى كون الواو في لا يملكون راجعة إلى المجرمين فالاستثناء  منقطع و " من " في محل نصب ، والمعنى : لكن من اتخذ عند الرحمن عهدا  يملكون الشفاعة ، أي : بتمليك الله إياهم وإذنه لهم فيملكون الشفاعة بما  ذكرنا ويستحقها به المشفوع لهم ، قال تعالى : من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه   [ 2 \ 255 ] وقال : ولا يشفعون إلا لمن ارتضى   [ 21 \ 28 ] وقال : وكم من ملك في السماوات لا تغني شفاعتهم شيئا إلا من بعد أن يأذن الله لمن يشاء ويرضى   [ 53 \ 26 ] . 

 [ ص: 516 ] وقال بعض أهل العلم : الواو في قوله : لا يملكون الشفاعة راجعة إلى " المتقين " ، " والمجرمين " جميعا المذكورين في قوله : يوم نحشر المتقين إلى الرحمن وفدا ونسوق المجرمين إلى جهنم وردا ، وعليه فالاستثناء في قوله : إلا من اتخذ عند الرحمن عهدا    [ 19 \ 87 ] متصل ، و من بدل من الواو في " لا يملكون " ، أي : لا يملك  من جميعهم أحد الشفاعة إلا من اتخذ عند الرحمن عهدا وهم المؤمنون ، والعهد :  العمل الصالح والقول بأنه لا إله إلا الله ، وغيره من الأقوال يدخل في ذلك  ، أي : إلا المؤمنون فإنهم يشفع بعضهم في بعض ، كما قال تعالى : يومئذ لا تنفع الشفاعة إلا من أذن له الرحمن ورضي له قولا    [ 20 \ 109 ] ، وقد بين تعالى في مواضع أخر : أن المعبودات التي يعبدونها  من دون الله لا تملك الشفاعة ، وأن من شهد بالحق يملكها بإذن الله له في  ذلك ، وهو قوله تعالى : ولا يملك الذين يدعون من دونه الشفاعة إلا من شهد بالحق الآية [ 43 \ 86 ] ، أي : لكن من شهد بالحق يشفع بإذن الله له في ذلك ، وقال تعالى : ويوم تقوم الساعة يبلس المجرمون ولم يكن لهم من شركائهم شفعاء الآية [ 30 \ 12 - 13 ] وقال تعالى : ويقولون هؤلاء شفعاؤنا عند الله قل أتنبئون الله بما لا يعلم الآية [ 10 \ 18 ] ، والأحاديث في الشفاعة وأنواعها كثيرة معروفة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وفي إعراب جملة لا يملكون وجهان  ، الأول : أنها حالية ، أي : نسوق المجرمين إلى جهنم في حال كونهم لا  يملكون الشفاعة ، أو : نحشر المتقين ونسوق المجرمين في حال كونهم لا يملكون  الشفاعة إلا من اتخذ منهم عند الرحمن عهدا ، والثاني أنها مستأنفة للإخبار  ، حكاه أبو حيان  في البحر ، ومن أقوال العلماء في العهد المذكور في الآية : أنه المحافظة على الصلوات الخمس ، واستدل من قال ذلك بحديث  عبادة بن الصامت  الذي قدمناه عند الكلام على قوله تعالى فخلف من بعدهم خلف الآية [ 19 \ 59 ] . 

 وقال بعضهم : العهد المذكور : هو أن يقول العبد كل صباح ومساء : اللهم  فاطر السموات والأرض عالم الغيب والشهادة ، إني أعهد إليك في هذه الحياة  بأني أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك ، وأن محمدا  عبدك ورسولك ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي ، فإنك إن تكلني إلى نفسي تباعدني من الخير وتقربني من الشر ، وإني لا أثق إلا برحمتك ،   [ ص: 517 ] فاجعل  لي عندك عهدا توفينيه يوم القيامة ، إنك لا تخلف الميعاد ، فإذا قال ذلك  طبع الله عليها طابعا ووضعها تحت العرش ، فإذا كان يوم القيامة نادى مناد :  أين الذين لهم عند الله عهد ؟ فيقوم فيدخل الجنة . انتهى ، ذكره القرطبي  بهذا اللفظ مرفوعا عن  ابن مسعود  ، وذكر صاحب الدر المنثور أنه أخرجه  ابن أبي شيبة  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ،  والطبراني  ، والحاكم  وصححه ، وابن مردويه  عن  ابن مسعود  موقوفا عليه ، وليس فيه قوله : فإذا قال ذلك . . . إلخ ، وذكر صاحب الدر المنثور أيضا : أن  الحكيم الترمذي  أخرج نحوه مرفوعا عن  أبي بكر الصديق  رضي  الله عنه ، والظاهر أن المرفوع لا يصح ، والذي يظهر لي أن العهد في الآية  يشمل الإيمان بالله وامتثال أمره واجتناب نهيه ، خلافا لمن زعم أن العهد في  الآية كقول العرب : عهد الأمير إلى فلان بكذا ، أي : أمره به ، أي : لا يشفع إلا من أمره الله بالشفاعة ، فهذا القول ليس صحيحا في المراد بالآية وإن كان صحيحا في نفسه ، وقد دلت على صحته آيات من كتاب الله ، كقوله تعالى : من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه   [ 2 \ 255 ] ، وقوله : وكم من ملك في السماوات لا تغني شفاعتهم شيئا إلا من بعد أن يأذن الله لمن يشاء ويرضى   [ 53 \ 26 ] ، وقوله : ولا تنفع الشفاعة عنده إلا لمن أذن له   [ 34 \ 23 ] ، وقوله : يومئذ لا تنفع الشفاعة إلا من أذن له الرحمن الآية [ 20 \ 109 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وقالوا اتخذ الله ولدا الآيات [ 2 \ 116 ] ، وقد تكلمنا عليها وعلى الآيات التي بمعناها في القرآن في مواضع متعددة ، فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا .
قوله تعالى : إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات سيجعل لهم الرحمن ودا الآية . 

 قد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك : أن من أنواع البيان التي تضمنها  أن يذكر في القرآن لفظ عام ثم يصرح في بعض المواضع بدخول بعض أفراد ذلك  العام فيه ، وقد قدمنا أمثلة متعددة لذلك ، فإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أنه جل  وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة ذكر أنه سيجعل لعباده المؤمنين الذين يعملون  الصالحات ودا ، أي محبة في قلوب عباده ، وقد صرح في موضع آخر بدخول نبيه موسى  عليه السلام وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام في هذا العموم ، وذلك في قوله : وألقيت عليك محبة مني الآية [ 20 \ 39 ] ، وفي حديث  أبي هريرة  المتفق عليه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " إن الله إذا أحب عبدا دعا جبريل  فقال يا جبريل  إني أحب فلانا فأحبه ، قال : فيحبه جبريل  ،  ثم ينادي في أهل السماء إن الله يحب فلانا فأحبوه ، قال : فيحبه أهل  السماء ، ثم يوضع له القبول في الأرض ، وإن الله إذا أبغض عبدا دعا جبريل  ، فقال يا جبريل  إني أبغض فلانا فأبغضه ، قال : فيبغضه جبريل  ،   [ ص: 518 ] ثم ينادي في أهل السماء إن الله يبغض فلانا فأبغضوه ، قال : فيبغضه أهل السماء ، ثم يوضع له البغضاء في الأرض   " اهـ . 
قوله تعالى : فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لتبشر به المتقين وتنذر به قوما لدا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه إنما يسر هذا القرآن بلسان هذا النبي العربي الكريم ، ليبشر به المتقين ، وينذر به الخصوم الألداء ،  وهم الكفرة ، وما تضمنته هذه الآية الكريمة جاء موضحا في مواضع أخر ، أما  ما ذكر فيها من تيسير هذا القرآن العظيم فقد أوضحه في مواضع أخر ، كقوله في  سورة " القمر " مكررا لذلك : ولقد يسرنا القرآن للذكر فهل من مدكر   [ 54 \ 32 ] ، وقوله في آخر " الدخان " : فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون   [ 44 \ 58 ] ، وأما ما ذكر فيها من كونه بلسان هذا النبي العربي الكريم فقد ذكره في مواضع أخر ، كقوله : وإنه لتنزيل رب العالمين نزل به الروح الأمين على قلبك لتكون من المنذرين بلسان عربي مبين   [ 26 \ 192 - 195 ] ، وقوله تعالى : الر تلك آيات الكتاب المبين إنا أنزلناه قرآنا عربيا لعلكم تعقلون   [ 12 \ 1 - 2 ] ، وقوله تعالى : حم والكتاب المبين إنا جعلناه قرآنا عربيا لعلكم تعقلون   [ 43 \ 1 ] ، وقوله تعالى : لسان الذي يلحدون إليه أعجمي وهذا لسان عربي مبين   [ 16 \ 103 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : لتبشر به المتقين الآية  ، قد أوضحنا الآيات الدالة عليه في سورة " الكهف " وغيرها فأغنى ذلك عن  إعادته هنا ، وأظهر الأقوال في قوله : لدا أنه جمع الألد ، وهو شديد  الخصومة ، ومنه قوله تعالى : وهو ألد الخصام   [ 2 \ 204 ] ، وقول الشاعر : 

 أبيت نجيا للهموم كأنني أخاصم أقواما ذوي جدل لدا     
قوله تعالى : وكم أهلكنا قبلهم من قرن هل تحس منهم من أحد أو تسمع لهم ركزا   [ الآية 98 ] . 

 " وكم " في هذه الآية الكريمة هي الخبرية ، وهي في محل نصب ; لأنها مفعول أهلكنا ، و من هي المبينة لـ " كم " كما تقدم إيضاحه . 

 وقوله : هل تحس منهم من أحد ، أي : هل ترى أحدا منهم ، أو تشعر به ، أو تجده أو تسمع لهم ركزا ، أي : صوتا ، وأصل الركز : الصوت الخفي ، ومنه ركز   [ ص: 519 ] الرمح : إذا غيب طرفه وأخفاه في الأرض ، ومنه الركاز : وهو دفن جاهلي مغيب بالدفن في الأرض ، ومن إطلاق الركز على الصوت قول لبيد  في معلقته : 


**فتوجست ركز الأنيس فراعها عن ظهر غيب والأنيس سقامها* *وقول طرفة  في معلقته : 


**وصادقتا سمع التوجس للسرى     لركز خفي أو لصوت مندد 
**وقول  ذي الرمة    : 


**إذا توجس ركزا مقفر ندس     بنبأة الصوت ما في سمعه كذب 
**والاستفهام  في قوله : هل يراد به النفي ، والمعنى : أهلكنا كثيرا من الأمم الماضية  فما ترى منهم أحدا ولا تسمع لهم صوتا ، وما ذكره في هذه الآية من عدم رؤية  أشخاصهم ، وعدم سماع أصواتهم ذكر بعضه في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله في عاد : فهل ترى لهم من باقية   [ 69 \ 8 ] ، وقوله فيهم : فأصبحوا لا يرى إلا مساكنهم   [ 46 \ 25 ] ، وقوله : فكأين من قرية أهلكناها وهي ظالمة فهي خاوية على عروشها وبئر معطلة وقصر مشيد   [ 22 \ 45 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 سُورَةُ طه 

 [ ص: 3 ] قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : طه   . 

 أَظْهَرُ الْأَقْوَالِ فِيهِ عِنْدِي أَنَّهُ مِنَ الْحُرُوفِ الْمُقَطَّعَةِ فِي أَوَائِلِ السُّوَرِ ،  وَيَدُلُّ لِذَلِكَ أَنَّ الطَّاءَ وَالْهَاءَ الْمَذْكُورَتَي  ْنِ فِي  فَاتِحَةِ هَذِهِ السُّورَةِ ، جَاءَتَا فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ لَا نِزَاعَ  فِيهَا فِي أَنَّهُمَا مِنَ الْحُرُوفِ الْمُقَطَّعَةِ ، أَمَّا الطَّاءُ  فَفِي فَاتِحَةِ " الشُّعَرَاءِ " طسم   [ 26 1 ] وَفَاتِحَةِ " النَّمْلِ " طس   [ 27 1 ] . وَفَاتِحَةِ " الْقَصَصِ " وَأَمَّا الْهَاءُ فَفِي فَاتِحَةِ " مَرْيَمَ " فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى كهيعص   [ 19 1 ] وَقَدْ قَدَّمَّنَا الْكَلَامَ مُسْتَوْفًى عَلَى الْحُرُوفِ الْمُقَطَّعَةِ فِي أَوَّلِ سُورَةِ " هُودٍ    " وَخَيْرُ مَا يُفَسَّرُ بِهِ الْقُرْآنُ الْقُرْآنُ . 

 وَقَالَ بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ : قَوْلُهُ طه   : مَعْنَاهُ يَا رَجُلُ . قَالُوا : وَهِيَ لُغَةُ بَنِي عَكِّ بْنِ عَدْنَانَ  ، وَبَنِي طَيِّئٍ  ، وَبَنِي عُكْلٍ  ، قَالُوا : لَوْ قُلْتَ لِرَجُلٍ مِنْ بَنِي عَكِّ    : يَا رَجُلُ ، لَمْ يَفْهَمْ أَنَّكَ تُنَادِيهِ حَتَّى تَقُولَ طه ، وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ مُتَمِّمِ بْنِ نُوَيْرَةَ التَّمِيمِيِّ    : 
**دَعَوْتُ بِطه فِي الْقِتَالِ فَلَمْ يُجِبْ فَخِفْتُ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَكُونَ مُوَائِلًا 

**وَيُرْوَى مُزَايِلًا ، وَقَالَ  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَمْرٍو    : مَعْنَى ( طه ) بِلُغَةِ عَكٍّ يَا حَبِيبِي ، ذَكَرَهُ الْغَزْنَوِيُّ    . وَقَالَ قُطْرُبٌ    : هُوَ بِلُغَةِ طَيِّئٍ  ، وَأَنْشَدَ لِيَزِيدَ بْنِ الْمُهَلْهِلِ    : 


**إِنَّ السَّفَاهَةَ طه فِي شَمَائِلِكُمْ     لَا بَارَكَ اللَّهُ فِي الْقَوْمِ الْمَلَاعِينِ 
**

 وَيُرْوَى : 
**إِنَّ السَّفَاهَةَ طه مِنْ خَلَائِقِكُمْ     لَا قَدَّسَ اللَّهُ أَرْوَاحَ الْمَلَاعِينِ 
**

 وَمِمَّنْ رُوِيَ عَنْهُ أَنَّ مَعْنَى " طه " : يَا رَجُلُ ،  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَمُجَاهِدٌ  وَعِكْرِمَةُ  ،  وَسَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ  ، وَعَطَاءٌ  ،  وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ كَعْبٍ  ، وَأَبُو مَالِكٍ  ،  وَعَطِيَّةُ الْعَوْفِيُّ  ، وَالْحَسَنُ  ، وَقَتَادَةُ  ، وَالضَّحَّاكُ  ، وَابْنُ أَبْزَى  ، وَغَيْرُهُمْ ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُمُ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  ، وَغَيْرُهُ . وَذَكَرَ  الْقَاضِي عِيَاضٌ  فِي الشِّفَاءِ عَنِ  الرَّبِيعِ بْنِ أَنَسٍ  قَالَ : كَانَ  النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - إِذَا صَلَّى قَامَ  عَلَى رِجْلٍ وَرَفَعَ الْأُخْرَى ، فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ " طه " يَعْنِي  طَأِ الْأَرْضَ بِقَدَمَيْكَ يَا مُحَمَّدُ     . وَعَلَى هَذَا الْقَوْلِ فَالْهَاءُ مُبْدَلَةٌ مِنَ الْهَمْزَةِ ،  وَالْهَمْزَةُ خُفِّفَتْ بِإِبْدَالِهَا أَلِفًا كَقَوْلٍ فِي  الْفَرَزْدَقِ    : 

 [ ص: 4 ] 
**رَاحَتْ بِمُسْلِمَةِ الْبِغَالِ عَشِيَّةً     فَارْعَيْ فَزَارَةَ لَا هَنَاكَ الْمَرْتَعُ 
**

 ثُمَّ بُنِيَ عَلَيْهِ الْأَمْرُ ، وَالْهَاءُ لِلسَّكْتِ . وَلَا يَخْفَى  مَا فِي هَذَا الْقَوْلِ مِنَ التَّعَسُّفِ ، وَالْبُعْدِ عَنِ الظَّاهِرِ  . 

 وَفِي قَوْلِهِ طه أَقْوَالٌ  أُخَرُ ضَعِيفَةٌ ، كَالْقَوْلِ بِأَنَّهُ مِنْ أَسْمَاءِ النَّبِيِّ -  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - . وَالْقَوْلُ بِأَنَّ الطَّاءَ مِنَ  الطَّهَارَةِ ، وَالْهَاءَ مِنَ الْهِدَايَةِ يَقُولُ لِنَبِيِّهِ : يَا  طَاهِرًا مِنَ الذُّنُوبِ ، يَا هَادِيَ الْخَلْقِ إِلَى عَلَّامِ  الْغُيُوبِ ، وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْأَقْوَالِ الضَّعِيفَةِ .  وَالصَّوَابُ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ فِي الْآيَةِ هُوَ مَا صَدَّرْنَا بِهِ ،  وَدَلَّ عَلَيْهِ الْقُرْآنُ فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ .     
قوله تعالى : ما أنزلنا عليك القرآن لتشقى 

  . في قوله تعالى : ما أنزلنا عليك القرآن لتشقى وجهان من التفسير ، وكلاهما يشهد له قرآن : 

 الأول أن المعنى : ما أنزلنا عليك القرآن لتشقى . أي لتتعب التعب الشديد  بفرط تأسفك عليهم وعلى كفرهم ، وتحسرك على أن يؤمنوا . وهذا الوجه جاءت  بنحوه آيات كثيرة ، كقوله تعالى : فلا تذهب نفسك عليهم حسرات الآية [ 35 8 ] ، وقوله تعالى فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا   [ 18 6 ] وقوله لعلك باخع نفسك ألا يكونوا مؤمنين   [ 26 6 ] . والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا ، وقد قدمنا كثيرا منها في مواضع من هذا الكتاب المبارك . 

 الوجه الثاني أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صلى بالليل حتى تورمت قدماه ، فأنزل الله ما أنزلنا عليك القرآن لتشقى أي  تنهك نفسك بالعبادة ، وتذيقها المشقة الفادحة . وما بعثناك إلا بالحنيفية  السمحة . وهذا الوجه تدل له ظواهر آيات من كتاب الله ، كقوله : وما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج   [ 22 78 ] ، وقوله يريد الله بكم اليسر ولا يريد بكم العسر   [ 2 185 ] . والعبرة بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (274)
**سُورَةُ طه 
*
* صـ 5 إلى صـ 11**
*
*
*
*
 ويفهم من قوله : لتشقى أنه أنزل عليه ليسعد . كما يدل له الحديث الصحيح : " من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين   " وقد روى  الطبراني  عن ثعلبة بن الحكم  رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : إن الله يقول للعلماء يوم القيامة : " إني لم أجعل علمي وحكمتي فيكم إلا وأنا أريد أن أغفر لكم على ما كان منكم ولا أبالي   " وقال ابن كثير    : إن إسناده جيد ، ويشبه معنى الآية على هذا القول الأخير قوله تعالى : فاقرءوا ما تيسر منه وأقيموا الآية   [ ص: 5 ]   [ 73 20 ] . وأصل الشقاء في لغة العرب : العناء ، والتعب ، ومنه قول أبي الطيب    : 


**ذو العقل يشقى في النعيم بعقله وأخو الجهالة في الشقاوة ينعم* *

 ومنه قوله تعالى : فلا يخرجنكما من الجنة فتشقى   [ 20 117 ] .
وقوله تعالى : إلا تذكرة لمن يخشى   . 

أظهر  الأقوال فيه : أنه مفعول لأجله ، أي ما أنزلنا عليك القرآن إلا تذكرة ، أي  إلا لأجل التذكرة لمن يخشى الله ويخاف عذابه . والتذكرة : الموعظة التي  تلين لها القلوب . فتمتثل أمر الله ، وتجتنب نهيه . وخص بالتذكرة من يخشى  دون غيرهم ، لأنهم هم المنتفعون بها ، كقوله تعالى : فذكر بالقرآن من يخاف وعيد   [ 50 \ 45 ] ، وقوله : إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب   [ 36 11 ] وقوله : إنما أنت منذر من يخشاها    [ 79 45 ] . فالتخصيص المذكور في الآيات بمن تنفع فيهم الذكرى لأنهم هم  المنتفعون بها دون غيرهم . وما ذكره هنا من أنه ما أنزل القرآن إلا للتذكرة  بينه في غير هذا الموضع كقوله : إن هو إلا ذكر للعالمين لمن شاء منكم أن يستقيم   [ 81 27 - 28 ] ، وقوله تعالى : قل لا أسألكم عليه أجرا إن هو إلا ذكرى للعالمين   [ 6 90 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وإعراب إلا تذكرة بأنه بدل من لتشقى لا يصح ، لأن التذكرة ليست بشقاء . وإعرابه مفعولا مطلقا أيضا غير ظاهر . وقال  الزمخشري  في الكشاف : ما أنزلنا عليك القرآن لتشقى إلا تذكرة لمن يخشى   : 

 ما أنزلنا عليك هذا التعب الشاق إلا ليكون تذكرة . وعلى هذا الوجه يجوز أن يكون تذكرة حالا ومفعولا له .
قوله تعالى : تنزيلا ممن خلق الأرض والسماوات العلا 

  . 

في قوله تنزيلا أوجه كثيرة من الإعراب ذكرها المفسرون   . وأظهرها عندي أنه مفعول مطلق ، منصوب بنزل مضمرة دل عليها قوله : ما أنزلنا عليك القرآن لتشقى أي نزله الله تنزيلا ممن خلق الأرض أي فليس بشعر ، ولا كهانة ، ولا سحر ، ولا أساطير الأولين ، كما دل لهذا المعنى قوله تعالى : وما هو بقول شاعر قليلا ما تؤمنون ولا بقول كاهن قليلا ما تذكرون تنزيل من رب العالمين   [ 69 41 ] ، والآيات المصرحة بأن القرآن منزل من رب العالمين كثيرة جدا معروفة ،   [ ص: 6 ] كقوله وإنه لتنزيل رب العالمين   [ 26 192 ] ، وقوله : تنزيل الكتاب من الله العزيز الحكيم   [ 39 1 ] وقوله : تنزيل من الرحمن الرحيم   [ 41 2 ] ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا . 
قوله تعالى : الرحمن على العرش استوى 

 . 

 تقدم إيضاح الآيات الموضحة لهذه الآية وأمثالها في القرآن في سورة الأعراف مستوفى فأغنى عن إعادته هنا . 
قوله تعالى : وإن تجهر بالقول فإنه يعلم السر وأخفى 

   . خاطب الله نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذه الآية الكريمة بأنه : إن  يجهر بالقول أي يقوله جهرة في غير خفاء ، فإنه جل وعلا يعلم السر وما هو  أخفى من السر . وهذا المعنى الذي أشار إليه هنا ذكره في مواضع أخر ، كقوله :  وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور   [ 67 13 ] ، وقوله : والله يعلم ما تسرون وما تعلنون   [ 16 19 ] ، وقوله تعالى : والله يعلم إسرارهم   [ 47 26 ] ، وقوله تعالى : قل أنزله الذي يعلم السر في السماوات والأرض الآية [ 25 6 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وفي المراد بقوله في هذه الآية وأخفى أوجه معروفة كلها حق ويشهد لها قرآن . قال بعض أهل العلم يعلم السر   : أي ما قاله العبد سرا وأخفى أي ويعلم ما هو أخفى من السر ، وهو ما توسوس به نفسه . كما قال تعالى : ولقد خلقنا الإنسان ونعلم ما توسوس به نفسه ونحن أقرب إليه من حبل الوريد   [ 50 \ 16 ] . وقال بعض أهل العلم : فإنه يعلم السر   : أي ما توسوس به نفسه وأخفى من ذلك ، وهو ما علم الله أن الإنسان سيفعله قبل أن يعلم الإنسان أنه فاعله ، كما قال تعالى : ولهم أعمال من دون ذلك هم لها عاملون   [ 23 63 ] ، وكما قال تعالى : هو أعلم بكم إذ أنشأكم من الأرض وإذ أنتم أجنة في بطون أمهاتكم فلا تزكوا أنفسكم هو أعلم بمن اتقى   [ 53 32 ] فالله يعلم ما يسره الإنسان اليوم . وما سيسره غدا . والعبد لا يعلم ما في غد كما قال زهير  في معلقته : 


**وأعلم علم اليوم والأمس قبله ولكنني عن علم ما في غد عم* *

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وأخفى صيغة تفضيل كما بينا ، أي   [ ص: 7 ] ويعلم ما هو أخفى من السر . وقول من قال : إن " أخفى " فعل ماض بمعنى أنه يعلم سر الخلق ، وأخفى عنهم ما يعلمه هو . كقوله : يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم ولا يحيطون به علما   [ 20 110 ] ظاهر السقوط كما لا يخفى . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وإن تجهر بالقول فإنه يعلم السر أي فلا حاجة لك إلى الجهر بالدعاء ونحوه ، كما قال تعالى : ادعوا ربكم تضرعا وخفية   [ 7 55 ] ، وقال تعالى : واذكر ربك في نفسك تضرعا وخيفة ودون الجهر من القول    [ 7 205 ] . ويوضح هذا المعنى الحديث الصحيح . لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - لما سمع أصحابه رفعوا أصواتهم بالتكبير قال - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  : " أربعوا على أنفسكم فإنكم لا تدعون أصم ، ولا غائبا ، إنما تدعون سميعا بصيرا . إن الذي تدعون أقرب إلى أحدكم من عنق راحلته   " . 
قوله تعالى : الله لا إله إلا هو له الأسماء الحسنى 

  . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه المعبود وحده ، وأن له الأسماء  الحسنى . وبين أنه المعبود وحده في آيات لا يمكن حصرها لكثرتها ، كقوله : الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم   [ 2 255 ] ، وقوله : فاعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله الآية [ 47 19 ] . 

 وبين في مواضع أخر أن له الأسماء الحسنى ، وزاد في بعض المواضع الأمر بدعائه بها ، كقوله تعالى : ولله الأسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها   [ 7 180 ] ، وقوله : قل ادعوا الله أو ادعوا الرحمن أيا ما تدعوا فله الأسماء الحسنى   [ 17 110 ] وزاد في موضع آخر تهديد من ألحد في أسمائه . وهو قوله : وذروا الذين يلحدون في أسمائه سيجزون ما كانوا يعملون   [ 7 180 ] . 

 قال بعض العلماء : ومن إلحادهم في أسمائه أنهم اشتقوا العزى من اسم العزيز  ، واللات من اسم الله وفي الحديث الصحيح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - "  إن لله تسعة وتسعين اسما مائة إلا واحدا ، من أحصاها دخل الجنة   " وقد دل بعض الأحاديث على أن من أسمائه جل وعلا ما استأثر به ولم يعلمه خلقه ، كحديث : " أسألك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك ، أو أنزلته في كتابك ، أو علمته أحدا من خلقك ، أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك   " الحديث . 

 وقوله : الحسنى تأنيث  الأحسن ، وإنما وصف أسماءه جل وعلا بلفظ المؤنث المفرد ، لأن جمع التكسير  مطلقا وجمع المؤنث السالم يجريان مجرى المؤنثة الواحدة   [ ص: 8 ] المجازية التأنيث ، كما أشار له في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**والتاء مع جمع سوى السالم من مذكر كالتاء من إحدى اللبن* *

 ونظير قوله هنا الأسماء الحسنى من وصف الجمع بلفظ المفرد المؤنث قوله : من آياتنا الكبرى   [ 20 23 ] ، وقوله : مآرب أخرى   [ 20 18 ] .
قوله تعالى : وهل أتاك حديث موسى الآيات [ 20 9 ] . 

 قد بينا الآيات الموضحة لها في سورة " مريم " في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وناديناه من جانب الطور الأيمن وقربناه نجيا   [ الآية 52 ] فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا . 
قوله تعالى : واحلل عقدة من لساني يفقهوا قولي 

  . 

 قال بعض العلماء : دل قوله عقدة من لساني بالتنكير ، والإفراد ، وإتباعه لذلك بقوله يفقهوا قولي على  أنه لم يسأل إزالة جميع ما بلسانه من العقد ، بل سأل إزالة بعضها الذي  يحصل بإزالته فهم كلامه مع بقاء بعضها . وهذا المفهوم دلت عليه آيات أخر ،  كقوله تعالى عنه : وأخي هارون هو أفصح مني لسانا الآية [ 28 34 ] ، وقوله تعالى عن فرعون أم أنا خير من هذا الذي هو مهين ولا يكاد يبين   [ 43 52 ] ، والاستدلال بقول فرعون عن موسى  ، فيه أن فرعون معروف بالكذب ، والبهتان . والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : ولقد مننا عليك مرة أخرى إذ أوحينا إلى أمك ما يوحى أن اقذفيه في التابوت فاقذفيه في اليم فليلقه اليم بالساحل يأخذه عدو لي وعدو له   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة . أنه من على موسى  مرة  أخرى قبل منه عليه بالرسالة ورسالة أخيه معه ، وذلك بإنجائه من فرعون وهو  صغير ، إذ أوحى إلى أمه أي ألهمها وقذف في قلبها ، وقال بعضهم : هي رؤيا  منام . وقال بعضهم : أوحى إليها ذلك بواسطة ملك كلمها بذلك . ولا يلزم من  الإيحاء في أمر خاص أن يكون الموحى إليه نبيا ، و " أن " في قوله أن اقذفيه هي المفسرة ، لأن الإيحاء فيه معنى القول دون حروفه . والتعبير بالموصول في قوله ما يوحى للدلالة على تعظيم شأن الأمر المذكور . 

 كقوله : فغشيهم من اليم ما غشيهم   [ 20 78 ] ، وقوله فأوحى إلى عبده ما أوحى   [ 53 10 ] ، والتابوت : الصندوق . واليم : البحر . والساحل : شاطئ البحر . والبحر المذكور : نيل مصر    . والقذف : الإلقاء ، والوضع ، ومنه قوله تعالى : وقذف في قلوبهم الرعب   [ 33 26 ] ومعنى اقذفيه في التابوت أي ضعيه في الصندوق .   [ ص: 9 ] والضمير في قوله أن اقذفيه راجع إلى موسى  بلا خلاف . وأما الضمير في قوله فاقذفيه في اليم وقوله فليلقه فقيل : راجع إلى التابوت . والصواب رجوعه إلى موسى  في داخل التابوت ، لأن تفريق الضمائر غير حسن ، وقوله يأخذه عدو لي وعدو له   [ 20 39 ] هو فرعون ، وصيغة الأمر في قوله فليلقه اليم بالساحل فيها وجهان معروفان عند العلماء : 

 أحدهما أن صيغة الأمر معناها الخبر ، قال أبو حيان  في البحر المحيط    : فليلقه أمر معناه الخبر ، وجاء بصيغة الأمر مبالغة ، إذ الأمر أقطع الأفعال وأوجبها . 

 الوجه الثاني أن صيغة الأمر في قوله فليلقه أريد بها الأمر الكوني القدري ، كقوله إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون    [ 36 82 ] فالبحر لا بد أن يلقيه بالساحل ، لأن الله أمره بذلك كونا  وقدرا . وقد قدمنا ما يشبه هذين الوجهين في الكلام على قوله تعالى : فليمدد له الرحمن مدا   [ 19 75 ] . 

 وما ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآيات أوضحه في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله في " القصص " : وأوحينا إلى أم موسى أن أرضعيه فإذا خفت عليه فألقيه في اليم ولا تخافي ولا تحزني إنا رادوه إليك وجاعلوه من المرسلين فالتقطه آل فرعون ليكون لهم عدوا وحزنا   [ 28 7 - 8 ] وقد بين تعالى شدة جزع أمه عليه لما ألقته في البحر ، وألقاه اليم بالساحل ، وأخذه عدوه فرعون في قوله تعالى : وأصبح فؤاد أم موسى فارغا إن كادت لتبدي به لولا أن ربطنا على قلبها لتكون من المؤمنين   [ 28 10 ] . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة يأخذه مجزوم في جواب الطلب الذي هو فليلقه اليم بالساحل وعلى  أنه بمعنى الأمر الكوني فالأمر واضح . وعلى أنه بمعنى الخبر فالجزم مراعاة  لصيغة اللفظ . والعلم عند الله تعالى . وذكر في قصتها أنها صنعت له  التابوت وطلته بالقار وهو الزفت لئلا يتسرب منه الماء إلى موسى  في داخل التابوت ، وحشته قطنا محلوجا . وقيل : إن التابوت المذكور من شجر الجميز ، وأن الذي نجره لها هو مؤمن آل فرعون  ، قيل : واسمه حزقيل    . وكانت عقدت في التابوت حبلا فإذا خافت على موسى  من  عيون فرعون أرسلته في البحر وأمسكت طرف الحبل عندها ، فإذا أمنت جذبته  إليها بالحبل . فذهبت مرة لتشد الحبل في منزلها فانفلت منها وذهب البحر  بالتابوت الذي فيه موسى  فحصل لها بذلك من الغم ، والهم ما ذكره الله تعالى في قوله وأصبح فؤاد أم موسى فارغا الآية [ 28 10 ] . 

 [ ص: 10 ] وما ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة من مننه المتتابعة على موسى  حيث قال ولقد مننا عليك مرة أخرى   [ 20 37 ] أشار إلى ما يشبهه في قوله : ولقد مننا على موسى وهارون الآية [ 37 114 ] . 
قوله تعالى : وألقيت عليك محبة مني 

  . 

 من آثار هذه المحبة التي ألقاها الله على عبده ونبيه موسى  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام ما ذكره جل وعلا في " القصص " في قوله : وقالت امرأة فرعون قرة عين لي ولك لا تقتلوه   [ 28 9 ] ، قال  ابن عباس  وألقيت عليك محبة مني   : أي أحبه الله وحببه إلى خلقه   . وقال ابن عطية    : جعل عليه مسحة من جمال لا يكاد يصبر عنه من رآه . وقال قتادة    : كانت في عيني موسى  ملاحة ، ما رآه أحد إلا أحبه وعشقه   . قال القرطبي  
قوله تعالى إذ تمشي أختك فتقول هل أدلكم على من يكفله فرجعناك إلى أمك كي تقر عينها ولا تحزن 

  . 

 اختلف في العامل الناصب للظرف الذي هو " إذ " من قوله إذ تمشي أختك فقيل  : هو " ألقيت " أي ألقيت عليك محبة مني حين تمشي أختك . وقيل : هو " تصنع "  أي " تصنع على عيني " حين تمشي أختك . وقيل : هو بدل من " إذ " في قوله إذ أوحينا إلى أمك   [ 20 38 ] . 

 قال  الزمخشري     : فإن قلت : كيف يصح البدل ، والوقتان مختلفان متباعدان ؟ قلت : كما يصح  وإن اتسع الوقت وتباعد طرفاه أن يقول لك الرجل : لقيت فلانا سنة كذا .  فتقول : وأنا لقيته إذ ذاك . وربما لقيه هو في أولها وأنت في آخرها . 

 وهذا الذي ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : من كون أخته مشت إليهم ، وقالت لهم هل أدلكم على من يكفله أوضحه  جل وعلا في سورة " القصص " فبين أن أخته المذكورة مرسلة من قبل أمها  لتتعرف خبره بعد ذهابه في البحر ، وأنها أبصرته من بعد وهم لا يشعرون بذلك .  وأن الله حرم عليه المراضع غير أمه تحريما كونيا قدريا . فقالت لهم أخته هل أدلكم على من يكفله أي على مرضع يقبل هو ثديها وتكفله لكم بنصح وأمانة وذلك في قوله تعالى : وقالت لأخته قصيه فبصرت به عن جنب وهم لا يشعرون وحرمنا عليه المراضع من قبل فقالت هل أدلكم على أهل بيت يكفلونه لكم وهم له ناصحون فرددناه إلى أمه كي تقر عينها ولا تحزن ولتعلم أن وعد الله حق ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون   [ 28 11 - 13 ]   [ ص: 11 ] فقوله تعالى في آية " القصص " هذه وقالت لأخته أي قالت أم موسى  لأخته وهي ابنتها قصيه أي اتبعي أثره ، وتطلبي خبره حتى تطلعي على حقيقة أمره . 

 وقوله : فبصرت به عن جنب أي رأته من بعيد كالمعرضة عنه ، تنظر إليه وكأنها لا تريده وهم لا يشعرون بأنها أخته جاءت لتعرف خبره فوجدته ممتنعا من أن يقبل ثدي مرضعة ، لأن الله يقول : وحرمنا عليه المراضع أي  تحريما كونيا قدريا ، أي منعناه منها ليتيسر بذلك رجوعه إلى أمه ، لأنه لو  قبل غيرها أعطوه لذلك الغير الذي قبله ليرضعه ويكفله فلم يرجع إلى أمه .  وعن  ابن عباس    : أنه لما قالت لهم هل أدلكم على أهل بيت يكفلونه لكم وهم له ناصحون أخذوها وشكوا في أمرها وقالوا لها : ما يدريك بنصحهم له وشفقتهم عليه ؟ 

 فقالت لهم : نصحهم له ، وشفقتهم عليه رغبة في سرور الملك ، ورجاء منفعته ،  فأرسلوها . فلما قالت لهم ذلك وخلصت من أذاهم ، ذهبوا معها إلى منزلهم  فدخلوا به على أمه فأعطته ثديها فالتقمه ففرحوا بذلك فرحا شديدا وذهب  البشير إلى امرأة الملك فاستدعت أم موسى  ، وأحسنت إليها ، وأعطتها عطاء جزيلا وهي لا تعرف أنها أمه في الحقيقة ، ولكن لكونه قبل ثديها . ثم سألتها " آسية     " أن تقيم عندها فترضعه فأبت عليها وقالت : إن لي بعلا وأولادا ، ولا  أقدر على المقام عندك ، ولكن إن أحببت أن أرضعه في بيتي فعلت فأجابتها امرأة فرعون  إلى ذلك ، وأجرت عليها النفقة ، والصلات ، والكساوى ، والإحسان الجزيل . فرجعت أم موسى  بولدها قد أبدلها الله بعد خوفها أمنا في عز وجاه ، ورزق دار   . ا ه من ابن كثير    . 

 وقوله تعالى في آية " القصص " : ولتعلم أن وعد الله حق   [ 28 13 ] وعد الله المذكور هو قوله : ولا تخافي ولا تحزني إنا رادوه إليك وجاعلوه من المرسلين   [ 28 7 ] ، والمؤرخون يقولون : إن أخت موسى  المذكورة اسمها " مريم    " وقوله كي تقر عينها إن قلنا فيه : إن " كي " حرف مصدري فاللام محذوفة ، أي لكي تقر . وإن قلنا : إنها تعليلية ، فالفعل منصوب بأن مضمرة . وقوله تقر عينها قيل : أصله من القرار . لأن ما يحبه الإنسان تسكن عينه عليه ، ولا تنظر إلى غيره : كما قال أبو الطيب    : 


**وخصر تثبت الأبصار فيه كأن عليه من حدق نطاقا* 
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (275)
**سُورَةُ طه 
**صـ 12 إلى صـ 18**
*
*
 وقيل : أصله من القر بضم القاف وهو البرد ، تقول العرب : يوم قر بالفتح أي بارد ، ومنه قول امرئ القيس    : 
**تميم بن مر  وأشياعها     وكندة  حولي جميعا صبر 
إذا ركبوا الخيل واستلأموا     تحرقت الأرض واليوم قر 
**

 ومنه أيضا قول حاتم الطائي  الجواد : 


**أوقد فإن الليل ليل قر     والريح يا واقد ريح صر 
عل يرى نارك من يمر     إن جلبت ضيفا فأنت حر 
**

 وعلى هذا القول : فقرة العين من بردها . لأن عين المسرور باردة ، ودمع  البكاء من السرور بارد جدا ، بخلاف عين المحزون فإنها حارة ، ودمع البكاء  من الحزن حار جدا . ومن أمثال العرب : أحر من دمع المقلات . وهي التي لا  يعيش لها ولد ، فيشتد حزنها لموت أولادها فتشتد حرارة دمعها لذلك . 
قوله تعالى : وقتلت نفسا فنجيناك من الغم وفتناك فتونا 

  . 

 لم يبين هنا جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة سبب قتله لهذه النفس ، ولا ممن  هي ، ولم يبين السبب الذي نجاه به من ذلك الغم ، ولا الفتون الذي فتنه ،  ولكنه بين في سورة " القصص " خبر القتيل المذكور في قوله تعالى : ودخل  المدينة على حين غفلة من أهلها فوجد فيها رجلين يقتتلان هذا من شيعته وهذا  من عدوه فاستغاثه الذي من شيعته على الذي من عدوه فوكزه موسى فقضى عليه  قال هذا من عمل الشيطان إنه عدو مضل مبين قال رب إني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي فغفر له إنه هو الغفور الرحيم   [ 28 15 - 16 ] وأشار إلى القتيل المذكور في قوله : قال رب إني قتلت منهم نفسا فأخاف أن يقتلون   [ 28 33 ] وهو المراد بالذنب في قوله تعالى عن موسى    : فأرسل إلى هارون ولهم علي ذنب فأخاف أن يقتلون   [ 26 13 - 14 ] وهو مراد فرعون بقوله لموسى  فيما ذكره الله عنه : وفعلت فعلتك التي فعلت الآية [ 26 19 ] . وقد أشار تعالى في " القصص " أيضا إلى غم موسى  ، وإلى السبب الذي أنجاه الله به منه في قوله : وجاء رجل من أقصى المدينة يسعى قال ياموسى إن الملأ يأتمرون بك ليقتلوك فاخرج إني لك من الناصحين فخرج منها خائفا يترقب قال رب نجني من القوم الظالمين ولما توجه تلقاء مدين قال عسى ربي أن يهديني سواء السبيل  [ ص: 13 ] إلى قوله قال لا تخف نجوت من القوم الظالمين   [ 28 20 - 25 ] . وقوله وفتناك فتونا ، قال بعض أهل العلم : الفتون مصدر ، وربما جاء مصدر الثلاثي المتعدي على فعول . وقال بعضهم : هو جمع فتنة . وقال  الزمخشري  في الكشاف فتونا يجوز  أن يكون مصدرا على فعول في المتعدي كالثبور ، والشكور ، والكفور . وجمع  فتن أو فتنة على ترك الاعتداء بتاء التأنيث كحجوز وبدور في حجزة وبدرة أي  فتناك ضروبا من الفتن . وقد جاء في تفسير الفتون المذكور حديث معروف عند  أهل العلم بحديث " الفتون " ، أخرجه  النسائي  عن  سعيد بن جبير  عن  ابن عباس  ، وساقه ابن كثير  في تفسيره عن  النسائي  بسنده . وهو حديث طويل يقتضي أن الفتون يشمل كل ما جرى على موسى  من  المحن من فرعون في صغره وكبره ، كالخوف عليه من الذبح وهو صغير ، ومن أجل  ذلك ألقي في التابوت وقذف في اليم فألقاه اليم بالساحل . وكخوفه وهو كبير  من أن يقتله فرعون بالقبطي الذي قتله . وعلى هذا فالآيات التي ذكرت فيها  تلك المحن مبينة للفتون على تفسير  ابن عباس  للفتون المذكور . وقال ابن كثير  بعد أن ساق حديث الفتون بطوله : هكذا رواه  النسائي  في السنن الكبرى . وأخرجه  أبو جعفر بن جرير  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  في تفسيريهما كلهم من حديث  يزيد بن هارون  به ، وهو موقوف من كلام  ابن عباس  ، وليس فيه مرفوع إلا قليل منه ، وكأنه تلقاه  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنه مما أبيح نقله من الإسرائيليات عن  كعب الأحبار  أو غيره . والله أعلم . وسمعت شيخنا الحافظ أبا الحجاج المزي  يقول ذلك أيضا ا ه . 
قوله تعالى : فلبثت سنين في أهل مدين ثم جئت على قدر 

  . السنين التي لبثها في مدين  هي المذكورة في قوله تعالى : قال إني أريد أن أنكحك إحدى ابنتي هاتين على أن تأجرني ثماني حجج فإن أتممت عشرا فمن عندك   [ 28 27 ] وقد قدمنا في سورة " مريم " أنه أتم العشر ، وبينا دليل ذلك من السنة . وبه تعلم أن الأجل في قوله : فلما قضى موسى الأجل   [ 28 29 ] أنه عشر سنين لا ثمان . وقال بعض أهل العلم : لبث موسى  في مدين  ثماني وعشرين سنة ، عشر منها مهر ابنة صهره ، وثمان عشرة أقامها هو اختيارا ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 وأظهر الأقوال في قوله تعالى : ثم جئت على قدر ياموسى   [ 20 40 ] أي جئت على القدر الذي قدرته وسبق في علمي أنك تجيء فيه فلم تتأخر عنه ولم تتقدم ، كما قال تعالى : إنا كل شيء خلقناه بقدر   [ 54 49 ] وقال : وكل شيء عنده بمقدار   [ 13 8 ] ،   [ ص: 14 ] وقال وكان أمر الله قدرا مقدورا   [ 33 38 ] . وقال جرير  يمدح  عمر بن عبد العزيز    : 


**نال الخلافة أو كانت له قدرا كما أتى ربه موسى  على قدر 

**
قوله تعالى : اذهب أنت وأخوك بآياتي ولا تنيا في ذكري اذهبا إلى فرعون إنه طغى في ذكري اذهبا إلى فرعون إنه طغى . 

 قال بعض أهل العلم : المراد بالآيات في قوله هنا : اذهب أنت وأخوك بآياتي الآيات التسع المذكورة في قوله تعالى : ولقد آتينا موسى تسع آيات بينات الآية [ 17 101 ] ، وقوله : وأدخل يدك في جيبك تخرج بيضاء من غير سوء في تسع آيات الآية  [ 27 12 ] . والآيات التسع المذكورة هي : العصا ، واليد البيضاء . . . إلى  آخرها . وقد قدمنا الكلام عليها مستوفى في سورة " بني إسرائيل " . 

 وقوله تعالى : إنه طغى   . 

 أصل الطغيان : مجاوزة الحد ، ومنه : إنا لما طغى الماء حملناكم في الجارية   [ 69 11 ] وقد بين تعالى شدة طغيان فرعون ومجاوزته الحد في قوله عنه : فقال أنا ربكم الأعلى   [ 79 24 ] ، وقوله عنه ما علمت لكم من إله غيري   [ 28 38 ] ، وقوله عنه أيضا : لئن اتخذت إلها غيري لأجعلنك من المسجونين   [ 26 29 ] . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ولا تنيا مضارع ونى يني ، على حد قول ابن مالك  في الخلاصة : 


**فا أمر ومضارع من كوعد احذف وفي كعدة ذاك اطرد* *

 والونى في اللغة : الضعف ، والفتور ، والكلال ، والإعياء ، ومنه قول امرئ القيس  في معلقته : 


**مسح إذا ما السابحات على الونى     أثرن غبارا بالكديد المركل 
**

 وقول العجاج    : 


**فما ونى محمد  مذ أن غفر     له الإله ما مضى وما غبر 
**

 فقوله : ولا تنيا في ذكري أي لا تضعفا ، ولا تفترا في ذكري . وقد أثنى الله على من يذكره في جميع حالاته في قوله : الذين يذكرون الله قياما وقعودا وعلى جنوبهم   [ 3 191 ] ، وأمر بذكر الله عند لقاء العدو في قوله : إذا لقيتم فئة فاثبتوا واذكروا الله كثيرا   [ 8 45 ]   [ ص: 15 ] كما تقدم إيضاحه . 

 وقال ابن كثير  في  تفسيره هذه الآية الكريمة : والمراد أنهما لا يفتران في ذكر الله في حال  مواجهة فرعون . ليكون ذكر الله عونا لهما عليه ، وقوة لهما وسلطانا كاسرا  له ، كما جاء في الحديث : " إن عبدي كل عبدي الذي يذكرني وهو مناجز قرنه   " اه منه . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : ولا تنيا في ذكري لا تزالا في ذكري . واستشهد لذلك بقول طرفة    : 


**كأن القدور الراسيات أمامهم     قباب بنوها لا تني أبدا تغلي 
**

 أي لا تزال تغلي . ومعناه راجع إلى ما ذكرنا . والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : فقولا له قولا لينا لعله يتذكر أو يخشى 

  . 

 أمر الله جل وعلا نبيه موسى  وهارون  عليهما وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام : أن يقولا لفرعون في حال تبليغ رسالة الله إليه " قولا لينا   " أي كلاما لطيفا سهلا رقيقا ، ليس فيه ما يغضب وينفر . وقد بين جل وعلا المراد بالقول اللين في هذه الآية بقوله : اذهب إلى فرعون إنه طغى فقل هل لك إلى أن تزكى وأهديك إلى ربك فتخشى   [ 79 17 - 18 ] وهذا ، والله غاية لين الكلام ولطافته ورقته كما ترى . وما أمر به موسى  وهارون  في هذه الآية الكريمة أشار له تعالى في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن   [ 16 125 ] . 

 مسألة 

 يؤخذ من هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الدعوة إلى الله يجب أن تكون بالرفق ، واللين   . لا بالقسوة ، والشدة ، والعنف . كما بيناه في سورة " المائدة " في الكلام على قوله تعالى : عليكم أنفسكم   [ الآية 105 ] . وقال ابن كثير  في تفسير هذه الآية : قال يزيد الرقاشي  عند قوله فقولا له قولا لينا   [ 20 44 ] : يا من يتحبب إلى من يعاديه ، فكشف بمن يتولاه ويناديه ؟ اه ولقد صدق من قال : 


**ولو أن فرعون  لما طغى وقال على الله إفكا وزورا     أناب إلى الله مستغفرا 
لما وجد الله إلا غفورا* *

 [ ص: 16 ] وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : لعله يتذكر أو يخشى قد قدمنا قول بعض العلماء : إن " لعل " في القرآن بمعنى التعليل ، إلا التي في سورة " الشعراء " : وتتخذون مصانع لعلكم تخلدون   [ 129 ] فهي بمعنى كأنكم . وقد قدمنا أيضا أن " لعل " تأتي في العربية للتعليل . ومنه قوله : 


**فقلتم لنا كفوا الحروب لعلنا     نكف ووثقتم لنا كل موثق 
فلما كففنا الحرب كانت عهودكم     كشبه سراب بالملا متألق 
**

 فقوله : " لعلنا نكف " أي لأجل أن نكف . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : لعله يتذكر أو يخشى معناه على رجائكما وطمعكما ، فالترجي ، والتوقع المدلول عليه بلعل راجع إلى جهة البشر . وعزا القرطبي  هذا القول لكبراء النحويين  كسيبويه  ، وغيره . 
قوله تعالى : فأتياه فقولا إنا رسولا ربك فأرسل معنا بني إسرائيل ولا تعذبهم قد جئناك بآية من ربك والسلام على من اتبع الهدى 

  . 

 ألف الاثنين في قوله " فأتياه " راجعة إلى موسى  وهارون    . والهاء راجعة إلى فرعون . أي فأتيا فرعون " فقولا " له : " إنا رسولان إليك من ربك فأرسل معنا بني إسرائيل    " أي خل عنهم وأطلقهم لنا يذهبون معنا حيث شاءوا ، ولا تعذبهم . 

 العذاب الذي نهى الله فرعون أن يفعله ببني إسرائيل    : هو المذكور في سورة " البقرة " في قوله : وإذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون أبناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم   [ 2 49 ] ، وفي سورة " إبراهيم    " في قوله تعالى : وإذ قال موسى لقومه اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم إذ أنجاكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب ويذبحون أبناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم   [ 14 6 ] ، وفي سورة " الأعراف " في قوله تعالى : وإذ أنجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يقتلون أبناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم   [ 7 141 ] . وفي سورة " الدخان " في قوله : ولقد نجينا بني إسرائيل من العذاب المهين من فرعون إنه كان عاليا من المسرفين   [ 44 20 ] وفي سورة " الشعراء " في قوله : وتلك نعمة تمنها علي أن عبدت بني إسرائيل   [ 26 22 ] . 

 [ ص: 17 ] وما أمر به الله موسى  وهارون  في آية " طه " هذه من أنهما يقولان لفرعون إنهما رسولا ربه إليه ، وأنه يأمره بإرسال بني إسرائيل  ، ولا يعذبهم أشار إليه تعالى في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله في سورة " الشعراء " : فأتيا فرعون فقولا إنا رسول رب العالمين أن أرسل معنا بني إسرائيل   [ 26 16 - 17 ] . 

 تنبيه 

 فإن قيل ، ما وجه الإفراد في قوله إنا رسول رب العالمين في  " الشعراء " ؟ مع أنهما رسولان ؟ كما جاء الرسول مثنى في " طه " فما وجه  التثنية في " طه " ، والإفراد في " الشعراء " ، وكل واحد من اللفظين :  المثنى ، والمفرد يراد به موسى  وهارون  ؟ 

 فالذي يظهر لي ، والله تعالى أعلم أن لفظ الرسول أصله مصدر وصف به ،  والمصدر إذا وصف به ذكر وأفرد كما قدمنا مرارا . فالإفراد في " الشعراء "  نظرا إلى أن أصل الرسول مصدر . والتثنية في " طه " اعتدادا بالوصفية  العارضة وإعراضا عن الأصل ، ولهذا يجمع الرسول اعتدادا بوصفيته العارضة ،  ويفرد مرادا به الجمع نظرا إلى أن أصله مصدر . ومثال جمعه قوله تعالى : تلك الرسل الآية [ 2 253 ] ، وأمثالها في القرآن . ومثال إفراده مرادا به الجمع قول أبي ذؤيب الهذلي    : 


**ألكني إليها وخير الرسول أعلمهم بنواحي الخبر* *

 ومن إطلاق الرسول مرادا به المصدر على الأصل قوله : 


**لقد كذب الواشون ما فهت عندهم     بقول ولا أرسلتهم برسول 
**

 أي برسالة . 

 وقول الآخر : 


**ألا بلغ بني عصم  رسولا     بأني عن فتاحتكم غني 
**

 يعني أبلغهم رسالة . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : قد جئناك بآية يراد به جنس الآية الصادق بالعصا ، واليد ، وغيرهما . لدلالة آيات أخر على ذلك . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : والسلام على من اتبع الهدى يدخل  فيه السلام على فرعون إن اتبع الهدى . ويفهم من الآية : أن من لم يتبع  الهدى لا سلام عليه ، وهو كذلك . ولذا كان في أول الكتاب الذي كتبه رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى هرقل  عظيم الروم    : 

 [ ص: 18 ]   " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . من محمد  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى هرقل  عظيم الروم  ، سلام على من اتبع الهدى . أما بعد فإني أدعوك بدعاية الإسلام . . . " إلى آخر كتابه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . قوله تعالى : إنا قد أوحي إلينا أن العذاب على من كذب وتولى 

  . 

 ما ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة عن موسى  وهارون    . أن الله أوحى إليهما أن العذاب على من كذب وتولى أشير إلى نحوه في آيات كثيرة من كتاب الله تعالى . كقوله : فأما من طغى وآثر الحياة الدنيا فإن الجحيم هي المأوى   [ 79 37 - 39 ] ، وقوله تعالى : فأنذرتكم نارا تلظى لا يصلاها إلا الأشقى الذي كذب وتولى   [ 92 14 - 16 ] . وقوله تعالى : فلا صدق ولا صلى ولكن كذب وتولى ثم ذهب إلى أهله يتمطى أولى لك فأولى ثم أولى لك فأولى   [ 75 31 - 35 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
قوله تعالى : قال فمن ربكما يا موسى قال ربنا الذي أعطى كل شيء خلقه ثم هدى 

  . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن موسى  وهارون  لما  بلغا فرعون ما أمرا بتبليغه إياه قال لهما : من ربكما الذي تزعمان أنه  أرسلكما إلي ؟ زاعما أنه لا يعرفه . وأنه لا يعلم لهما إلها غير نفسه ، كما  قال : ما علمت لكم من إله غيري   [ 28 38 ] ، وقال : لئن اتخذت إلها غيري لأجعلنك من المسجونين   [ 26 29 ] . وبين جل وعلا في غير هذا الموضع أن قوله فمن ربكما تجاهل عارف بأنه عبد مربوب لرب العالمين ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : قال لقد علمت ما أنزل هؤلاء إلا رب السماوات والأرض بصائر الآية [ 17 102 ] ، وقوله : فلما جاءتهم آياتنا مبصرة قالوا هذا سحر مبين وجحدوا بها واستيقنتها أنفسهم ظلما وعلوا   [ 27 13 - 14 ] كما تقدم إيضاحه . وسؤال فرعون عن رب موسى  ، وجواب موسى  له جاء موضحا في سورة " الشعراء " بأبسط مما هنا ، وذلك في قوله : قال فرعون وما رب العالمين قال رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما إن كنتم موقنين قال لمن حوله ألا تستمعون قال ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين قال إن رسولكم الذي أرسل إليكم لمجنون قال رب المشرق والمغرب وما بينهما إن كنتم تعقلون قال لئن اتخذت إلها غيري لأجعلنك من المسجونين قال أولو جئتك بشيء مبين قال فأت به إن كنت من الصادقين فألقى عصاه فإذا هي ثعبان مبين ونزع يده فإذا هي بيضاء للناظرين   [ 26 23 - 33 ] إلى آخر القصة . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (276)
**سُورَةُ طه 
**صـ 19 إلى صـ 25**
*
*
*
*
 [ ص: 19 ] وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : قال ربنا الذي أعطى كل شيء خلقه ثم هدى   [ 20 \ 50 ] فيه للعلماء أوجه لا يكذب بعضها بعضا ، وكلها حق ، ولا مانع من شمول الآية لجميعها . منها أن معنى أعطى كل شيء خلقه ثم هدى أنه  أعطى كل شيء نظير خلقه في الصورة ، والهيئة ، كالذكور من بني آدم أعطاهم  نظير خلقهم من الإناث أزواجا . وكالذكور من البهائم أعطاها نظير خلقها في  صورتها وهيئتها من الإناث أزواجا . فلم يعط الإنسان خلاف خلقه فيزوجه  بالإناث من البهائم ، ولا البهائم بالإناث من الإنس ، ثم هدى الجميع لطريق  المنكح الذي منه النسل ، والنماء ، كيف يأتيه ، وهدى الجميع لسائر منافعهم  من المطاعم ، والمشارب ، وغير ذلك . 

 وهذا القول مروي عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما من طريق علي بن أبي طلحة  ، وعن  السدي   وسعيد بن جبير  ، وعن  ابن عباس  أيضا : ثم هدى أي هداه إلى الألفة ، والاجتماع ، والمناكحة   . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم أعطى كل شيء خلقه ثم هدى أي : أعطى كل شيء صلاحه ثم هداه إلى ما يصلحه ، وهذا مروي عن الحسن  وقتادة    . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : أعطى كل شيء خلقه ثم هدى    : أي أعطى كل شيء صورته المناسبة له . فلم يجعل الإنسان في صورة البهيمة ،  ولا البهيمة في صورة الإنسان ، ولكنه خلق كل شيء على الشكل المناسب له  فقدره تقديرا ، كما قال الشاعر : 


**وله في كل شيء خلقة وكذاك الله ما شاء فعل* *

 يعني بالخلقة : الصورة ، وهذا القول مروي عن مجاهد  ومقاتل  ، وعطية   وسعيد بن جبير  ثم هدى كل صنف إلى رزقه وإلى زوجه . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : أعطى كل شيء خلقه    : أي أعطى كل شيء صورته وشكله الذي يطابق المنفعة المنوطة به ، كما أعطى  العين الهيئة التي تطابق الإبصار ، والأذن الشكل الذي يوافق الاستماع .  وكذلك الأنف ، والرجل ، واللسان ، وغيرها ، كل واحد منها مطابق لما علق به  من المنفعة غير ناب عنه . وهذا القول روي عن الضحاك    . وعلى جميع هذه الأقوال المذكورة فقوله تعالى كل شيء هو المفعول الأول لـ " أعطى " ، و " خلقه " هو المفعول الثاني . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : إن " خلقه " هو المفعول الأول ، و " كل شيء " هو   [ ص: 20 ] المفعول  الثاني . وعلى هذا القول فالمعنى : أنه تعالى أعطى الخلائق كل شيء يحتاجون  إليه ، ثم هداهم إلى طريق استعماله . ومعلوم أن المفعول من مفعولي باب كسا  ومنه " أعطى " في الآية لا مانع من تأخيره وتقديم المفعول الأخير إن أمن  اللبس ، ولم يحصل ما يوجب الجري على الأصل كما هو معلوم في علم النحو .  وأشار له في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**ويلزم الأصل لموجب عرا     وترك ذاك الأصل حتما قد يرى 
**

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : ولا مانع من شمول الآية الكريمة لجميع  الأقوال المذكورة . لأنه لا شك أن الله أعطى الخلائق كل شيء يحتاجون إليه  في الدنيا ، ثم هداهم إلى طريق الانتفاع به . ولا شك أنه أعطى كل صنف شكله  وصورته المناسبة له ، وأعطى كل ذكر وأنثى الشكل المناسب له من جنسه في  المناكحة ، والألفة ، والاجتماع . وأعطى كل عضو شكله الملائم للمنفعة  المنوطة به فسبحانه جل وعلا ! ما أعظم شأنه وأكمل قدرته ! ! 

 وفي هذه الأشياء المذكورة في معنى هذه الآية الكريمة براهين قاطعة على أنه جل وعلا رب كل شيء ، وهو المعبود وحده جل وعلا : 

لا إله إلا هو كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه له الحكم وإليه ترجعون   [ 28 88 ] . 

 وقد حرر تقي الدين أبو العباس بن تيمية  في  رسالته في علوم القرآن : أن مثل هذا الاختلاف من اختلاف السلف في معاني  الآيات ليس اختلافا حقيقيا متضادا يكذب بعضه بعضا ، ولكنه اختلاف تنوعي لا  يكذب بعضه بعضا ، والآيات تشمل جميعه ، فينبغي حملها على شمول ذلك كله ،  وأوضح أن ذلك هو الجاري على أصول الأئمة الأربعة رضي الله عنهم ، وعزاه  لجماعة من خيار أهل المذاهب الأربعة . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : الذي جعل لكم الأرض مهدا وسلك لكم فيها سبلا وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرجنا به أزواجا من نبات شتى كلوا وارعوا أنعامكم إن في ذلك لآيات لأولي النهى   . 

 قرأ هذا الحرف عاصم  وحمزة  ،  والكسائي     " مهدا " بفتح الميم وإسكان الهاء من غير ألف . وقرأ الباقون من السبعة  بكسر الميم وفتح الهاء بعدها ألف . والمهاد : الفراش . والمهد بمعناه .  وكون أصله مصدرا لا ينافي أن يستعمل اسما للفراش . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية : الذي جعل لكم الأرض في محل رفع نعت لـ " ربي "   [ ص: 21 ] من قوله قبله قال علمها عند ربي في كتاب لا يضل ربي ولا ينسى    [ 20 52 ] أي لا يضل ربي الذي جعل لكم الأرض مهدا . ويجوز أن يكون خبرا  لمبتدأ محذوف . أي هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض . ويجوز أن ينصب على المدح ، وهو  أجود من أن يقدر عامل النصب لفظة أعني ، كما أشار إلى هذه الأوجه من  الإعراب في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**وارفع أو انصب إن قطعت مضمرا مبتدأ أو ناصبا لن يظهرا* *

 هكذا قال غير واحد من العلماء . والتحقيق أنه يتعين كونه خبر مبتدأ محذوف . لأنه كلام مستأنف من كلام الله . ولا يصح تعلقه بقول موسى  لا يضل ربي لأن قوله فأخرجنا يعين أنه من كلام الله ، كما نبه عليه أبو حيان  في البحر ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وقد بين جل وعلا في هاتين الآيتين أربع آيات من آياته الكبرى الدالة على  أنه المعبود وحده . ومع كونها من آيات على كمال قدرته واستحقاقه العبادة  وحده دون غيره فهي من النعم العظمى على بني آدم . 

 الأولى : فرشه الأرض على هذا النمط العجيب . 

 الثانية : جعله فيها سبلا يمر معها بنو آدم ويتوصلون بها من قطر إلى قطر . 

 الثالثة : إنزاله الماء من السماء على هذا النمط العجيب . 

 الرابعة : إخراجه أنواع النبات من الأرض . 

 أما الأولى التي هي جعله الأرض مهدا فقد ذكر الامتنان بها مع الاستدلال  بها على أنه المعبود وحده في مواضع كثيرة من كتابه . كقوله تعالى : ولئن سألتهم من خلق السماوات والأرض ليقولن خلقهن العزيز العليم الذي جعل لكم الأرض مهدا الآية [ 43 9 - 10 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ألم نجعل الأرض مهادا والجبال أوتادا   [ 78 6 - 7 ] ، وقوله تعالى : والأرض فرشناها فنعم الماهدون   [ 51 48 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وهو الذي مد الأرض وجعل فيها رواسي وأنهارا   [ 13 3 ] ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا . 

 وأما الثانية التي هي جعله فيها سبلا فقد جاء الامتنان ، والاستدلال بها في آيات كثيرة . كقوله في " الزخرف " : ولئن سألتهم من خلق السماوات والأرض ليقولن خلقهن العزيز العليم الذي جعل لكم الأرض مهدا وجعل لكم فيها سبلا لعلكم تهتدون   [ 43 9 ] ،   [ ص: 22 ] وقوله تعالى : وجعلنا فيها فجاجا سبلا لعلهم يهتدون   [ 21 31 ] وقد قدمنا الآيات الدالة على هذا في سورة " النحل " في الكلام على قوله : وأنهارا وسبلا لعلكم تهتدون   [ 16 15 ] . 

 وأما الثالثة ، والرابعة وهما إنزال الماء من السماء وإخراج النبات به من  الأرض فقد تكرر ذكرهما في القرآن على سبيل الامتنان ، والاستدلال معا .  كقوله تعالى : هو الذي أنزل من السماء ماء لكم منه شراب ومنه شجر فيه تسيمون ينبت لكم به الزرع والزيتون والنخيل والأعناب الآية [ 16 10 ] . وقد قدمنا الآيات الدالة على ذلك . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرجنا التفات من الغيبة إلى التكلم بصيغة التعظيم . ونظيره في القرآن قوله تعالى في " الأنعام " : وهو الذي أنزل من السماء ماء فأخرجنا به نبات كل شيء فأخرجنا منه خضرا نخرج منه حبا متراكبا   [ 6 99 ] ، وقوله في " فاطر " : ألم تر أن الله أنزل من السماء ماء فأخرجنا به ثمرات مختلفا ألوانها   [ 35 27 ] ، وقوله في " النمل " : أم من خلق السماوات والأرض وأنزل لكم من السماء ماء فأنبتنا به حدائق ذات بهجة   [ 27 60 ] . 

 وهذا الالتفات من الغيبة إلى التكلم بصيغة التعظيم في هذه الآيات كلها في  إنبات النبات يدل على تعظيم شأن إنبات النبات لأنه لو لم ينزل الماء ولم  ينبت شيء لهلك الناس جوعا وعطشا . فهو يدل على عظمته جل وعلا ، وشدة احتياج  الخلق إليه ولزوم طاعتهم له جل وعلا . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية : أزواجا من نبات شتى أي أصنافا مختلفة من أنواع النبات . فالأزواج : جمع زوج ، وهو هنا الصنف من النبات ، كما قال تعالى في سورة " الحج " : وترى الأرض هامدة فإذا أنزلنا عليها الماء اهتزت وربت وأنبتت من كل زوج بهيج   [ 22 5 ] أي من كل صنف حسن من أصناف النبات ، وقال تعالى في سورة " لقمان " : خلق  السماوات بغير عمد ترونها وألقى في الأرض رواسي أن تميد بكم وبث فيها من  كل دابة وأنزلنا من السماء ماء فأنبتنا فيها من كل زوج كريم   [ 31 10 ] أي من كل نوع حسن من أنواع النبات ، وقال تعالى في سورة " يس " :   [ ص: 23 ] سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون   [ 36 36 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله شتى نعت لقوله : أزواجا   [ 20 53 ] . ومعنى قوله : أزواجا من نبات شتى أي أصنافا مختلفة الأشكال ، والمقادير ، والمنافع ، والألوان ، والروائح ، والطعوم . وقيل شتى جمع لـ " نبات " أي نبات مختلف كما بينا . والأظهر الأول ، وقوله شتى جمع شتيت . كمريض ومرضى . والشتيت : المتفرق . ومنه قول رؤبة  يصف إبلا جاءت مجتمعة ثم تفرقت ، وهي تثير غبارا مرتفعا : 


**جاءت معا وأطرقت شتيتا     وهي تثير الساطع السختيتا 
**

 وثغر شتيت : أي متفلج لأنه متفرق الأسنان . أي ليس بعضها لاصقا ببعض . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وسلك لكم فيها سبلا قد  قدمنا أن معنى السلك : الإدخال . وقوله سلك هنا معناه أنه جعل في داخل  الأرض بين أوديتها وجبالها سبلا فجاجا يمر الخلق معها . وعبر عن ذلك هنا  بقوله : وسلك لكم فيها سبلا   [ 20 53 ] وعبر في مواضع أخر عن ذلك بالجعل ، كقوله في " الأنبياء " : وجعلنا فيها فجاجا سبلا لعلهم يهتدون   [ 21 31 ] وقوله في " الزخرف " : الذي جعل لكم الأرض مهدا وجعل لكم فيها سبلا لعلكم تهتدون   [ 43 10 ] وعبر في بعض المواضع عن ذلك بالإلقاء كقوله في " النحل " : وألقى في الأرض رواسي أن تميد بكم وأنهارا وسبلا لعلكم تهتدون   [ 31 15 ] لأن عطف السبل على الرواسي ظاهر في ذلك . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : كلوا وارعوا أنعامكم أي  كلوا أيها الناس من الثمار ، والحبوب التي أخرجناها لكم من الأرض بالماء  الذي أنزلنا من جميع ما هو غذاء لكم من الحبوب ، والفواكه ونحو ذلك ،  وارعوا أنعامكم . أي أسيموها وسرحوها في المرعى الذي يصلح لأكلها . تقول :  رعت الماشية الكلأ ، ورعاها صاحبها : أي أسامها وسرحها . يلزم ويتعدى .  والأمر في قوله كلوا وارعوا للإباحة . ولا يخفى ما تضمنه من الامتنان ، والاستدلال على استحقاق المنعم بذلك للعبادة وحده . 

 وما ذكره في هذه الآية الكريمة : من الامتنان على بني آدم بأرزاقهم وأرزاق  أنعامهم جاء موضحا في مواضع أخر . كقوله في سورة " السجدة " : فنخرج به زرعا تأكل منه أنعامهم وأنفسهم أفلا يبصرون   [ 32 27 ] ، وقوله في " النازعات " : أخرج منها ماءها ومرعاها والجبال أرساها متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم   [ 79 31 - 33 ] ] ،   [ ص: 24 ] وقوله في " عبس " : ثم شققنا الأرض شقا فأنبتنا فيها حبا وعنبا وقضبا وزيتونا ونخلا وحدائق غلبا وفاكهة وأبا متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم   [ 80 25 - 32 ] وقوله في " النحل " : هو الذي أنزل من السماء ماء لكم منه شراب ومنه شجر فيه تسيمون   [ 31 10 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة لأولي النهى أي  لأصحاب العقول . فالنهى : جمع نهية بضم النون ، وهي العقل . لأنه ينهى  صاحبه عما لا يليق . تقول العرب : نهو الرجل بصيغة فعل بالضم : إذا كملت  نهيته أي عقله . وأصله نهي بالياء فأبدلت الياء واوا لأنها لام فعل بعد ضم .  كما أشار له في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**وواوا إثر الضم رد اليا متى     ألفي لام فعل أو من قبل تا 
**
**قوله تعالى : منها خلقناكم وفيها نعيدكم ومنها نخرجكم تارة أخرى 

  . 

 الضمير في قوله " منها " معا ، وقوله فيها راجع إلى " الأرض " المذكورة في قوله الذي جعل لكم الأرض مهدا   . 

 وقد ذكر في هذه الآية الكريمة ثلاث مسائل : 

 الأولى : أنه خلق بني آدم من الأرض   . 

 الثانية : أنه يعيدهم فيها . 

 الثالثة : أنه يخرجهم منها مرة أخرى . وهذه المسائل الثلاث المذكورة في هذه الآية جاءت موضحة في غير هذا الموضع . 

 أما خلقه إياهم من الأرض فقد ذكره في مواضع من كتابه . كقوله ياأيها الناس إن كنتم في ريب من البعث فإنا خلقناكم من تراب الآية [ 22 5 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ومن آياته أن خلقكم من تراب الآية [ 30 20 ] ، وقوله في سورة " المؤمن " : هو الذي خلقكم من تراب   [ 40 67 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 والتحقيق أن معنى خلقه الناس من تراب أنه خلق أباهم آدم  منها . كما قال تعالى : إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب الآية [ 3 59 ] . ولما خلق أباهم من تراب وكانوا تبعا له في الخلق صدق عليهم أنهم خلقوا من تراب . وما يزعمه   [ ص: 25 ] بعض  أهل العلم من أن معنى خلقهم من تراب أن النطفة إذا وقعت في الرحم انطلق  الملك الموكل بالرحم فأخذ من تراب المكان الذي يدفن فيه فيذره على النطفة  فيخلق الله النسمة من النطفة ، والتراب معا فهو خلاف التحقيق . لأن القرآن  يدل على أن مرحلة النطفة بعد مرحلة التراب بمهلة . فهي غير مقارنة لها  بدليل الترتيب بينهما بـ " ثم " في قوله تعالى : ياأيها الناس إن كنتم في ريب من البعث فإنا خلقناكم من تراب ثم من نطفة   [ 22 5 ] ، وقوله تعالى : هو الذي خلقكم من تراب ثم من نطفة الآية [ 40 67 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ولقد خلقنا الإنسان من سلالة من طين ثم جعلناه نطفة في قرار مكين   [ 23 12 - 13 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ذلك عالم الغيب والشهادة العزيز الرحيم الذي أحسن كل شيء خلقه وبدأ خلق الإنسان من طين ثم جعل نسله من سلالة من ماء مهين    [ 32 6 - 8 ] وكذلك ما يزعمه بعض المفسرين من أن معنى خلقهم من تراب أن  المراد أنهم خلقوا من الأغذية التي تتولد من الأرض فهو ظاهر السقوط كما ترى  . 

 وأما المسألة الثانية فقد ذكرها تعالى أيضا في غير هذا الموضع . وذلك في قوله تعالى : ألم نجعل الأرض كفاتا أحياء ‎وأمواتا   [ 77 25 - 26 ] فقوله كفاتا   [ 77 26 ] أي موضعهم الذي يكفتون فيه أي يضمون فيه : أحياء على ظهرها ، وأمواتا في بطنها . وهو معنى قوله وفيها نعيدكم   . 

 وأما المسألة الثالثة : وهي إخراجهم من الأرض أحياء يوم القيامة فقد جاءت موضحة في آيات كثيرة . كقوله : ويحيي الأرض بعد موتها وكذلك تخرجون   [ 30 19 ] أي من قبوركم أحياء بعد الموت ، وقوله تعالى : وأحيينا به بلدة ميتا كذلك الخروج   [ 50 \ 11 ] أي من القبور بالبعث يوم القيامة ، وقوله تعالى : ثم إذا دعاكم دعوة من الأرض إذا أنتم تخرجون   [ 30 25 ] ، وقوله تعالى : حتى إذا أقلت سحابا ثقالا سقناه لبلد ميت فأنزلنا به الماء فأخرجنا به من كل الثمرات كذلك نخرج الموتى لعلكم تذكرون   [ 7 57 ] ، وقوله تعالى : يوم يخرجون من الأجداث سراعا كأنهم إلى نصب يوفضون   [ 70 43 ] ، وقوله تعالى : يوم يسمعون الصيحة بالحق ذلك يوم الخروج   [ 50 \ 42 ] ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (277)
**سُورَةُ طه 
**صـ 26 إلى صـ 32**
*

*
 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : منها خلقناكم الآية ، كقوله تعالى : قال فيها تحيون وفيها تموتون ومنها تخرجون   [ 7 25 ] . والتارة في قوله تارة أخرى بمعنى   [ ص: 26 ] المرة . وفي حديث السنن : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حضر جنازة ، فلما أرادوا دفن الميت أخذ قبضة من التراب فألقاها في القبر وقال " منها خلقناكم   " ثم أخذ أخرى وقال " وفيها نعيدكم   " ثم أخرى وقال " ومنها نخرجكم تارة أخرى   "   . 
قوله تعالى : ولقد أريناه آياتنا كلها فكذب وأبى 

  . 

 أظهر القولين أن الإضافة في قوله آياتنا مضمنة معنى العهد كالألف ، واللام . والمراد بآياتنا المعهودة لموسى  كلها وهي التسع المذكورة في قوله : ولقد آتينا موسى تسع آيات بينات الآية [ 17 101 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وأدخل يدك في جيبك تخرج بيضاء من غير سوء في تسع آيات إلى فرعون وقومه الآية  [ 27 12 ] . وقال بعضهم : الآيات التسع المذكورة هي : العصا ، واليد  البيضاء ، وفلق البحر ، والحجر الذي انفجرت منه اثنتا عشرة عينا ، والجراد ،  والقمل ، والضفادع ، والدم ، ونتق الجبل فوقهم كأنه ظلة . وقد قدمنا كلام  أهل العلم في الآيات التسع في سورة " الإسراء " . وقال بعض أهل العلم :  العموم على ظاهره ، وإن الله أرى فرعون جميع الآيات التي جاء بها موسى  ، والتي جاء بها غيره من الأنبياء ، وذلك بأن عرفه موسى  جميع معجزاته ومعجزات سائر الأنبياء . والأول هو الظاهر . 

 وقد بين جل وعلا في غير هذا الموضع : أن الآيات التي أراها فرعون وقومه بعضها أعظم من بعض ، كما قال تعالى في سورة " الزخرف " : وما نريهم من آية إلا هي أكبر من أختها   [ 48 ] ، وقوله : لنريك من آياتنا الكبرى   [ 20 23 ] ، وقوله : فأراه الآية الكبرى   [ 79 20 ] لأن الكبرى في الموضعين تأنيث الأكبر ، وهي صيغة تفضيل تدل على أنها أكبر من غيرها . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : فكذب وأبى يعني أنه مع ما أراه الله من الآيات المعجزات الدالة على صدق نبيه موسى  ، كذب رسول ربه موسى  ، وأبى عن قبول الحق . وقد أوضح جل وعلا في غير هذا الموضع شدة إبائه وعناده وتكبره على موسى  في مواضع كثيرة من كتابه . كقوله : وقالوا مهما تأتنا به من آية لتسحرنا بها فما نحن لك بمؤمنين   [ 7 132 ] ، وقوله تعالى : فلما جاءهم بآياتنا إذا هم منها يضحكون   [ 43 47 ] وقوله : لئن اتخذت إلها غيري لأجعلنك من المسجونين   [ 26 29 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ونادى فرعون في قومه قال ياقوم أليس لي ملك مصر وهذه الأنهار تجري من تحتي أفلا تبصرون أم أنا خير من هذا الذي هو مهين ولا يكاد يبين فلولا ألقي عليه أسورة من ذهب أو جاء معه الملائكة مقترنين   [ 43 51 - 53 ] ،   [ ص: 27 ] ومقصوده بذلك كله تعظيم أمر نفسه وتحقير أمر موسى  ، وأنه لا يمكن أن يتبع الفاضل المفضول . 

 وقد بين جل وعلا : أن فرعون كذب وأبى ، وهو عالم بأن ما جاء به موسى  حق . وأن الآيات التي كذب بها وأبى عن قبولها ما أنزلها إلا الله ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : وجحدوا بها واستيقنتها أنفسهم ظلما وعلوا   [ 27 14 ] . وقوله قال لقد علمت ما أنزل هؤلاء إلا رب السماوات والأرض بصائر وإني لأظنك يافرعون مثبورا   [ 17 102 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وقوله أريناه أصله من رأى البصرية على الصحيح . 
قوله تعالى : قال أجئتنا لتخرجنا من أرضنا بسحرك يا موسى 

  . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه لما أرى فرعون آياته على يد نبيه موسى  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام قال : إن الآيات التي جاء بها موسى  سحر ، وإنه يريد بها إخراج فرعون وقومه من أرضهم . 

 أما دعواه هو وقومه أن موسى  ساحر فقد ذكره الله جل وعلا في مواضع كثيرة من كتابه . كقوله : فلما جاءتهم آياتنا مبصرة قالوا هذا سحر مبين   [ 27 13 ] ، وقوله : فلما جاءهم الحق من عندنا قالوا إن هذا لسحر مبين   [ 10 76 ] ، وقوله : إنه لكبيركم الذي علمكم السحر   [ 20 71 ] ، وقوله : وقالوا ياأيها الساحر ادع لنا ربك الآية [ 43 49 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وأما ادعاؤهم أنه يريد إخراجهم من أرضهم بالسحر فقد ذكره الله جل وعلا أيضا في مواضع من كتابه . كقوله تعالى في هذه السورة : قال أجئتنا لتخرجنا من أرضنا بسحرك ياموسى   [ 20 57 ] ، وقوله في " الأعراف " : قال الملأ من قوم فرعون إن هذا لساحر عليم يريد أن يخرجكم من أرضكم فماذا تأمرون   [ 7 109 - 110 ] ، وقوله في " الشعراء " : قال للملإ حوله إن هذا لساحر عليم يريد أن يخرجكم من أرضكم بسحره فماذا تأمرون   [ 26 34 ] ، وقوله في " يونس " : قالوا أجئتنا لتلفتنا عما وجدنا عليه آباءنا وتكون لكما الكبرياء في الأرض   [ 10 78 ] ، وقال سحرة فرعون : إن هذان لساحران يريدان أن يخرجاكم من أرضكم بسحرهما ويذهبا بطريقتكم المثلى   [ 20 63 ] . 
[ ص: 28 ] قوله تعالى : فلنأتينك بسحر مثله 

 . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن فرعون لعنه الله ، لما رأى آيات الله ومعجزاته الباهرة ، وادعى أنها سحر أقسم ليأتين موسى  بسحر  مثل آيات الله التي يزعم هو أنها سحر . وقد بين في غير هذا الموضع : أن  إتيانهم بالسحر وجمعهم السحرة كان عن اتفاق ملئهم على ذلك . كقوله في "  الأعراف " : قال الملأ من قوم فرعون إن هذا لساحر عليم يريد أن يخرجكم من أرضكم فماذا تأمرون قالوا أرجه وأخاه وأرسل في المدائن حاشرين يأتوك بكل ساحر عليم   [ 7 109 - 110 ] . وقوله في " الشعراء " : قال للملإ حوله إن هذا لساحر عليم يريد أن يخرجكم من أرضكم بسحره فماذا تأمرون قالوا أرجه وأخاه وابعث في المدائن حاشرين يأتوك بكل سحار عليم   [ الآيات 34 - 37 ] ، لأن قوله فماذا تأمرون في الموضعين يدل على أن قول فرعون فلنأتينك بسحر مثله وقع بعد مشاورة واتفاق الملأ منهم على ذلك . 
قوله تعالى : فاجعل بيننا وبينك موعدا لا نخلفه نحن ولا أنت مكانا سوى قال موعدكم يوم الزينة وأن يحشر الناس ضحى 

  . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن فرعون لما وعد موسى  بأنه يأتي بسحر مثل ما جاء به موسى  في زعمه قال لموسى  فاجعل بيننا وبينك موعدا لا نخلفه نحن ولا أنت والإخلاف : عدم إنجاز الوعد . وقرر أن يكون مكان الاجتماع المناظرة والمغالبة في السحر في زعمه مكانا سوى . وأصح الأقوال في قوله سوى على  قراءة الكسر والضم : أنه مكان وسط تستوي أطراف البلد فيه . لتوسطها بينها ،  فلم يكن أقرب للشرق من الغرب ، ولا للجنوب من الشمال . وهذا هو معنى قول  المفسرين مكانا سوى أي نصفا وعدلا ليتمكن جميع الناس أن يحضروا . وقوله : سوى أصله من الاستواء . لأن المسافة من الوسط إلى الطرفين لا تفاوت فيها بل هي مستوية . وقوله سوى فيه ثلاث لغات : الضم ، والكسر مع القصر ، وفتح السين مع المد . والقراءة بالأوليين دون الثالثة هنا ومن القراءة بالثالثة إلى كلمة سواء بيننا وبينكم   [ 3 64 ] ومن إطلاق العرب مكانا سوى على المكان المتوسط بين الفريقين قول موسى بن جابر الحنفي  ، وقد أنشده أبو عبيدة  شاهدا لذلك : 


**وإن أبانا كان حل ببلدة سوى بين قيس عيلان والفزر* *

 [ ص: 29 ] والفزر : سعد بن زيد مناة بن تميم    . يعني : حل ببلدة مستوية مسافتها بين قيس عيلان  ، والفزر    . وأن موسى  عليه  وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام أجاب فرعون إلى ما طلب منه من الموعد ، وقرر أن  يكون وقت ذلك يوم الزينة . وأقوال أهل العلم في يوم الزينة راجعة إلى أنه  يوم معروف لهم ، يجتمعون فيه ويتزينون . سواء قلنا : إنه يوم عيد لهم ، أو  يوم عاشوراء ، أو يوم النيروز ، أو يوم كانوا يتخذون فيه سوقا ويتزينون فيه  بأنواع الزينة . 

 قال  الزمخشري    : وإنما واعدهم موسى  ذلك  اليوم ليكون علو كلمة الله وظهور دينه ، وكبت الكافر وزهوق الباطل على  رءوس الأشهاد في المجمع الغاص لتقوى رغبة من رغب في اتباع الحق ، ويكل حد  المبطلين وأشياعهم ، ويكثر المحدث بذلك الأمر . ليعلم في كل بدو وحضر ،  ويشيع في جميع أهل الوبر ، والحضر . اه منه . 

 والمصدر المنسبك من " أن " وصلتها في قوله وأن يحشر الناس ضحى في محل جر عطفا على الزينة أي موعدكم يوم الزينة وحشر الناس ، أو في محل رفع عطفا على قوله يوم الزينة على  قراءة الجمهور بالرفع . والحشر : الجمع ، والضحى : من أول النهار حين تشرق  الشمس . والضحى يذكر ويؤنث . فمن أنثه ذهب إلى أنه جمع ضحوة . ومن ذكره  ذهب إلى أنه اسم مفرد جاء على فعل بضم ففتح كصرد وزفر . وهو منصرف إذا لم  ترد ضحى يوم معين بلا خلاف . وإن أردت ضحى يومك المعين فقيل يمنع من الصرف  كسحر . وقيل لا . 

 وما ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : من كون المناظرة بين موسى  ، والسحرة عين لوقتها يوم معلوم يجتمع الناس فيه . ليعرفوا الغالب من المغلوب أشير له في غير هذا الموضع . كقوله تعالى في " الشعراء " : فجمع السحرة لميقات يوم معلوم وقيل للناس هل أنتم مجتمعون لعلنا نتبع السحرة إن كانوا هم الغالبين   [ 26 38 - 40 ] . 

 فقوله تعالى : لميقات يوم معلوم   . 

 اليوم المعلوم : هو يوم الزينة المذكور هنا . وميقاته وقت الضحى منه المذكور في قوله وأن يحشر الناس ضحى   . 
تنبيه 

 اعلم أن في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة أنواعا من الإشكال معروفة عند العلماء  ، وسنذكر إن شاء الله تعالى أوجه الإشكال فيها ، ونبين إزالة الإشكال عنها  . 

 اعلم أولا أن الفعل الثلاثي إن كان مثالا أعني واوي الفاء كوعد ووصل ،   [ ص: 30 ] فالقياس  في مصدره الميمي واسم مكانه وزمانه كلها المفعل ( بفتح الميم وكسر العين )  ما لم يكن معتل اللام . فإن كان معتلها فالقياس فيه المفعل ( بفتح الميم  والعين ) كما هو معروف في فن الصرف . 

 فإذا علمت ذلك ، فاعلم أن قوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : فاجعل بيننا وبينك موعدا صالح  بمقتضى القياس الصرفي لأن يكون مصدرا ميميا بمعنى الوعد ، وأن يكون اسم  زمان يراد به وقت الوعد ، وأن يكون اسم مكان يراد به مكان الوعد . ومن  إطلاق الموعد في القرآن اسم زمان قوله تعالى : إن موعدهم الصبح   [ 11 81 ] أي وقت وعدهم بالإهلاك الصبح . ومن إطلاقه في القرآن اسم مكان قوله تعالى : وإن جهنم لموعدهم أجمعين   [ 15 43 ] أي مكان وعدهم بالعذاب . 

 وأوجه الإشكال في هذا أن قوله : لا نخلفه نحن ولا أنت يدل على أن الموعد مصدر . لأن الذي يقع عليه الإخلاف هو الوعد لا زمانه ، ولا مكانه . 

 وقوله تعالى : مكانا سوى   . 

 يدل على أن الموعد في الآية اسم مكان . 

 وقوله : قال موعدكم يوم الزينة يدل على أن الموعد في الآية اسم زمان . فإن قلنا إن الموعد في الآية مصدر أشكل على ذلك ذكر المكان في قوله : مكانا سوى والزمان في قوله : يوم الزينة وإن قلنا : إن الموعد اسم مكان أشكل عليه قوله لا نخلفه لأن نفس المكان لا يخلف وإنما يخلف الوعد ، وأشكل عليه أيضا قوله : قال موعدكم يوم الزينة   . 

 وإن قلنا : إن الموعد اسم زمان أشكل عليه أيضا قوله : لا نخلفه وقوله مكانا سوى هذه هي أوجه الإشكال في هذه الآية الكريمة . وللعلماء عن هذا أجوبة منها ما ذكره  الزمخشري  في الكشاف قال : لا يخلو الموعد في قوله فاجعل بيننا وبينك موعدا من أن يجعل زمانا أو مكانا أو مصدرا . فإن جعلته زمانا نظرا في أن قوله موعدكم يوم الزينة مطابق له لزمك شيئان : أن تجعل الزمان مخلفا وأن يعضل عليك ناصب مكانا وإن جعلته مكانا لقوله تعالىمكانا سوى لزمك أيضا أن توقع الإخلاف على المكان ، ولا يطابق قوله موعدكم يوم الزينة إلى أن قال : فبقي أن يجعل مصدرا بمعنى الوعد ويقدر مضاف محذوف ، أي مكان الوعد ، ويجعل الضمير في نخلفه للموعد و مكانا بدل من المكان المحذوف . 

 [ ص: 31 ] فإن قلت : كيف طابقه قوله موعدكم يوم الزينة ولا بد من أن تجعله زمانا ، والسؤال واقع عن المكان لا عن الزمان ؟ 

 قلت : هو مطابق معنى وإن لم يطابق لفظا . لأنهم لا بد لهم من أن يجتمعوا  يوم الزينة في مكان بعينه مشتهر باجتماعهم فيه في ذلك اليوم . فبذكر الزمان  علم المكان . انتهى محل الغرض منه . ولا يخفى ما في جوابه هذا من التعسف ،  والحذف ، والإبدال من المحذوف . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أظهر ما أجيب به عما ذكرنا من الإشكال عندي في هذه الآية الكريمة أن فرعون طلب من موسى  تعيين مكان الموعد ، وأنه يكون مكانا سوى . أي وسطا بين أطراف البلد كما بينا . وأن موسى  وافق  على ذلك وعين زمان الوعد وأنه يوم الزينة ضحى . لأن الوعد لا بد له من  مكان وزمان . فإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أن الذي يترجح عندي المصير إليه هو قول  من قال في قوله فاجعل بيننا وبينك موعدا إنه  اسم مكان أي مكان الوعد ، وقوله مكانا بدل من قوله موعدا . لأن الموعد إذا  كان اسم مكان صار هو نفس المكان فاتضح كون مكانا بدلا . ولا إشكال في ضمير  نخلفه على هذا . ووجه إزالة الإشكال عنه أن المعروف في فن الصرف : أن اسم  المكان مشتق من المصدر كاشتقاق الفعل منه ، فاسم المكان ينحل عن مصدر ومكان  . فالمنزل مثلا مكان النزول ، والمجلس مكان الجلوس ، والموعد مكان الوعد .  فإذا اتضح لك أن المصدر كامن في مفهوم اسم المكان فالضمير في قوله لا نخلفه راجع إلى المصدر الكامن في مفهوم اسم المكان ، كرجوعه للمصدر الكامن في مفهوم الفعل في قوله اعدلوا هو أقرب للتقوى   [ 5 8 ] : فقوله هو أي العدل المفهوم من اعدلوا وكذلك قوله تعالى : لا نخلفه أي  : الوعد الكامن في مفهوم اسم المكان الذي هو الموعد . لأنه مكان الوعد ،  فمعناه مركب إضافي وآخر جزأيه لفظ الوعد وهو مرجع الضمير في لا نخلفه   . 

 فإذا عرفت معنى هذا الكلام الذي أخبر الله أن فرعون قاله لموسى  فاعلم أن قوله عن موسى  قال موعدكم يوم الزينة يدل على أنه وافق على طلب فرعون ضمنا ، وزاد تعيين زمان الوعد بقوله قال موعدكم يوم الزينة ولا إشكال في ذلك . هذا هو الذي ظهر لنا صوابه . وأقرب الأوجه التي ذكرها العلماء بعد هذا عندي قول من قال : إن   [ ص: 32 ] الموعد في الآية مصدر وعليه فـ لا نخلفه راجع  للمصدر ، و مكانا منصوب بفعل دل عليه الموعد . أي : عدنا مكانا سوى . ونصب  المكان بأنه مفعول المصدر الذي هو موعدا أو أحد مفعولي فاجعل غير صواب  فيما يظهر لي ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة مكانا سوى قرأه ابن عامر  وعاصم  وحمزة    " سوى " بضم السين ، والباقون بكسرها . ومعنى القراءتين واحد كما تقدم .
قوله تعالى : فتولى فرعون فجمع كيده ثم أتى 

  . 

 قوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة فتولى فرعون قال بعض العلماء : معناه فتولى فرعون  ، انصرف مدبرا من ذلك المقام ليهيئ ما يحتاج إليه مما تواعد عليه هو وموسى    . ويدل لهذا الوجه قوله تعالى في سورة " النازعات " في القصة بعينها ثم أدبر يسعى فحشر فنادى   [ 79 22 - 23 ] وقوله فحشر أي : جمع السحرة . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : معنى قوله فتولى فرعون أي : أعرض عن الحق الذي جاء به موسى    . ومن معنى هذا الوجه قوله تعالى : إنا قد أوحي إلينا أن العذاب على من كذب وتولى   [ 20 48 ] . 

 وقوله تعالى : فجمع كيده الظاهر أن المراد بـ كيده ما جمعه من السحر ليغلب به موسى  في زعمه . وعليه فالمراد بقوله فجمع كيده هو جمعه للسحرة من أطراف مملكته ، ويدل على هذا أمران : أحدهما تسمية السحر في القرآن كيدا . كقوله إنما صنعوا كيد ساحر الآية [ 20 69 ] ، وقوله تعالى عن السحرة : فأجمعوا كيدكم   [ 20 64 ] وكيدهم سحرهم . الثاني أن الذي جمعه فرعون  هو السحرة كما دلت عليه آيات من كتاب الله . كقوله تعالى في " الأعراف " : وأرسل في المدائن حاشرين يأتوك بكل ساحر عليم   [ 7 111 - 112 ] . وقوله حاشرين أي : جامعين يجمعون السحرة من أطراف مملكته ، وقوله في " الشعراء " : وابعث في المدائن حاشرين يأتوك بكل سحار عليم فجمع السحرة لميقات يوم معلوم   [ 26 36 ] ، وقوله في " يونس " : وقال فرعون ائتوني بكل ساحر عليم   [ 10 79 ] . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ثم أتى أي : جاء فرعون  بسحرته للميعاد ليغلب نبي الله موسى  بسحره في زعمه . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (278)
**سُورَةُ طه 
**صـ 33 إلى صـ 39**
*
*
**
[ ص: 33 ] قوله تعالى : قالوا يا موسى إما أن تلقي وإما أن نكون أول من ألقى 

  . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن السحرة لما جمعهم فرعون  واجتمعوا مع موسى  للمغالبة قالوا له متأدبين معه : إما أن تلقي وإما أن نكون أول من ألقى وقد بين تعالى مقالتهم هذه في غير هذا الموضع . كقوله في " الأعراف " : قالوا ياموسى إما أن تلقي وإما أن نكون نحن الملقين     [ 7 115 ] . وقد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك : أن من أنواع  البيان  التي تضمنها أن يحذف مفعول فعل في موضع ، ثم يبين في موضع آخر ،  فإنا نبين  ذلك ، وقد حذف هنا في هذه الآية مفعول تلقي ومفعول أول من ألقى  وقد بين  تعالى في مواضع أخر أن مفعول إلقاء موسى  هو عصاه وذلك في قوله في " الأعراف " : وأوحينا إلى موسى أن ألق عصاك فإذا هي تلقف ما يأفكون   [ 7 117 ] ، وقوله في " الشعراء " : فألقى موسى عصاه فإذا هي تلقف ما يأفكون   [ 26 45 ] ، وقوله هنا : وألق ما في يمينك تلقف ما صنعوا الآية [ 20 69 ] . وما في يمينه هو عصاه . كما قال تعالى : وما تلك بيمينك ياموسى قال هي عصاي الآية [ 20 17 ] . 

 وقد بين تعالى أيضا في موضع آخر : أن مفعول إلقائهم هو حبالهم وعصيهم ، وذلك في قوله في " الشعراء " : فألقوا حبالهم وعصيهم وقالوا بعزة فرعون إنا لنحن الغالبون   [ 26 44 ] . وقد أشار تعالى إلى ذلك أيضا بقوله هنا قال بل ألقوا فإذا حبالهم وعصيهم يخيل إليه من سحرهم أنها تسعى     [ 20 66 ] ، لأن في الكلام حذفا دل المقام عليه ، والتقدير : قال بل   ألقوا فألقوا حبالهم وعصيهم فإذا حبالهم وعصيهم يخيل إليه من سحرهم أنها   تسعى . والمصدر المنسبك من " أن " وصلتها في قوله أن تلقي وفي قوله أن نكون فيه   وجهان من الإعراب : الأول أنه في محل نصب بفعل محذوف دل المقام عليه ،   والتقدير : إما أن تختار أن تلقي أي : تختار إلقاءك أولا ، أو تختار   إلقاءنا أولا . وتقدير المصدر الثاني : وإما أن تختار أن نكون أي : كوننا   أول من ألقى ، والثاني أنه في محل رفع ، وعليه فقيل هو مبتدأ ، والتقدير   إما إلقاؤك أولا ، أو إلقاؤنا أولا . وقيل خبر مبتدأ محذوف ، أي : إما   الأمر إلقاؤنا أو إلقاؤك . 
قوله تعالى : قال بل ألقوا 

 . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن نبيه موسى  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام لما خيره سحرة فرعون  أن يلقي قبلهم أو يلقوا قبله قال لهم : ألقوا يعني ألقوا   [ ص: 34 ] ما أنتم ملقون كما صرح به في " الشعراء " في قوله تعالى : قال لهم موسى ألقوا ما أنتم ملقون   [ 26 43 ] وذلك هو المراد أيضا بقوله في " الأعراف " قال ألقوا فلما ألقوا سحروا أعين الناس   [ 7 116 ] . 

 تنبيه 

 قول موسى  للسحرة :  ألقوا المذكور في "  الأعراف ، وطه ، والشعراء " فيه سؤال معروف ، وهو أن  يقال : كيف قال هذا  النبي الكريم للسحرة ألقوا . أي : ألقوا حبالكم وعصيكم ،  يعني اعملوا  السحر وعارضوا به معجزة الله التي أيد بها رسوله ، وهذا أمر  بمنكر ؟ ،  والجواب : هو أن قصد موسى  بذلك  قصد حسن  يستوجبه المقام ، لأن إلقاءهم قبله يستلزم إبراز ما معهم من مكائد  السحر ،  واستنفاد أقصى طرقهم ومجهودهم . فإذا فعلوا ذلك كان في إلقائه  عصاه بعد  ذلك وابتلاعها لجميع ما ألقوا من إظهار الحق وإبطال الباطل ما لا  جدال  بعده في الحق لأدنى عاقل . ولأجل هذا قال لهم : ألقوا ، فلو ألقى  قبلهم  وألقوا بعده لم يحصل ما ذكرنا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : فإذا حبالهم وعصيهم يخيل إليه من سحرهم أنها تسعى 

 . 

 قرأ هذا الحرف ابن ذكوان  عن ابن عامر      " تخيل " بالتاء ، أي : تخيل هي أي : الحبال ، والعصي أنها تسعى .   والمصدر في " أنها تسعى " بدل من ضمير الحبال ، والعصي الذي هو نائب فاعل   لـ " تخيل " بدل اشتمال . وقرأ الباقون بالياء التحتية . والمصدر في سحرهم   أنها تسعى نائب فاعل لـ " تخيل " . 

 وفي هذه الآية الكريمة حذف دل المقام عليه ، والتقدير : قال بل ألقوا   فألقوا حبالهم وعصيهم ، فإذا حبالهم وعصيهم يخيل إليه من سحرهم أنها تسعى .   وبه تعلم أن الفاء في قوله فإذا حبالهم عاطفة على محذوف كما أشار لنحو  ذلك  ابن مالك  في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**وحذف متبوع بدا هنا استبح* *

 و " إذا " هي الفجائية ، وقد قدمنا كلام العلماء فيها فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته   هنا . والحبال : جمع حبل ، وهو معروف . و " العصي " جمع عصا ، وألف العصا   منقلبة عن واو ، ولذا ترد إلى أصلها في التثنية : ومنه قول غيلان ذي الرمة    : 

 [ ص: 35 ] 
**فجاءت بنسج العنكبوت كأنه     على عصويها سابري مشبرق 
**

 وأصل العصي عصوو على وزن فعول جمع عصا . فأعل بإبدال الواو التي في موضع   اللام ياء فصار عصويا ، فأبدلت الواو ياء وأدغمت في الياء ، فالياءان   أصلهما واوان . وإلى جواز هذا النوع من الإعلال في واوي اللام مما جاء على   فعول أشار في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**كذاك ذا وجهين جا الفعول من     ذي الواو لام جمع أو فرد يعن 
**

 وضمة الصاد في وعصيهم أبدلت كسرة لمجانسة الياء ، وضمة عين " عصيهم "   أبدلت كسرة لاتباع كسرة الصاد . والتخيل في قوله يخيل إليه من سحرهم أنها   تسعى هو إبداء أمر لا حقيقة له ، ومنه الخيال . وهو الطيف الطارق في النوم .   قال الشاعر : 


**ألا يا لقومي للخيال المشوق     وللدار تنأى بالحبيب ونلتقي 
**

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : يخيل إليه من سحرهم أنها تسعى يدل على أن السحر الذي جاء به سحرة فرعون  تخييل لا حقيقة له في نفس الأمر . وهذا الذي دلت عليه آية " طه " هذه دلت عليه آية " الأعراف " وهي قوله تعالى : فلما ألقوا سحروا أعين الناس   [ 7 116 ] ، لأن قوله : سحروا أعين الناس يدل على أنهم خيلوا لأعين الناظرين أمرا لا حقيقة له . وبهاتين الآيتين احتج المعتزلة  ومن قال بقولهم على أن السحر خيال لا حقيقة له . 

 والتحقيق الذي عليه جماهير العلماء من المسلمين : أن السحر منه ما هو أمر له حقيقة لا مطلق تخييل لا حقيقة له ، ومما يدل على أن منه ما له حقيقة قوله تعالى : فيتعلمون منهما ما يفرقون به بين المرء وزوجه     [ 2 102 ] فهذه الآية تدل على أنه شيء موجود له حقيقة تكون سببا للتفريق   بين الرجل وامرأته وقد عبر الله عنه بما الموصولة وهي تدل على أنه شيء له   وجود حقيقي . ومما يدل على ذلك أيضا قوله تعالى : ومن شر النفاثات في العقد     [ 113 4 ] يعني السواحر اللاتي يعقدن في سحرهن وينفثن في عقدهن . فلولا   أن السحر حقيقة لم يأمر الله بالاستعاذة منه . وسيأتي إن شاء الله أن  السحر  أنواع : منها ما هو أمر له حقيقة ، ومنها ما هو تخييل لا حقيقة له .  وبذلك  يتضح عدم التعارض بين الآيات الدالة على أن له حقيقة ، والآيات  الدالة على  أنه خيال . 

 [ ص: 36 ] فإن قيل : قوله في " طه " : يخيل إليه من سحرهم   [ 20 66 ] ، وقوله في " الأعراف " : سحروا أعين الناس   [ 7 116 ] الدالان على أن سحر سحرة فرعون  خيال لا حقيقة له ، يعارضهما قوله في " الأعراف " : وجاءوا بسحر عظيم     [ 7 116 ] لأن وصف سحرهم بالعظم يدل على أنه غير خيال . فالذي يظهر في   الجواب ، والله أعلم أنهم أخذوا كثيرا من الحبال ، والعصي ، وخيلوا بسحرهم   لأعين الناس أن الحبال ، والعصي تسعى وهي كثيرة . فظن الناظرون أن الأرض   ملئت حيات تسعى ، لكثرة ما ألقوا من الحبال ، والعصي فخافوا من كثرتها ،   وبتخييل سعي ذلك العدد الكثير وصف سحرهم بالعظم . وهذا ظاهر لا إشكال فيه .   وقد قال غير واحد : إنهم جعلوا الزئبق على الحبال ، والعصي ، فلما أصابها   حر الشمس تحرك الزئبق فحرك الحبال ، والعصي ، فخيل للناظرين أنها تسعى .   وعن  ابن عباس     : أنهم كانوا اثنين  وسبعين ساحرا ، مع كل ساحر منهم حبال وعصي . وقيل :  كانوا أربعمائة . وقيل  كانوا اثني عشر ألفا . وقيل أربعة عشر ألفا . وقال  ابن المنكدر    : كانوا ثمانين ألفا . وقيل : كانوا مجمعين على رئيس يقال له شمعون    . وقيل : كان اسمه يوحنا  معه اثنا عشر نقيبا ، مع كل نقيب عشرون عريفا ، مع كل عريف ألف ساحر . وقيل : كانوا ثلاثمائة ألف ساحر من الفيوم  ،   وثلاثمائة ألف ساحر من الصعيد وثلاثمائة ألف ساحر من الريف فصاروا  تسعمائة  ألف ، وكان رئيسهم أعمى ا ه . وهذه الأقوال من الإسرائيليات ،  ونحن  نتجنبها دائما ، ونقلل من ذكرها ، وربما ذكرنا قليلا منها منبهين  عليه . 
قوله تعالى : وألق ما في يمينك تلقف ما صنعوا إنما صنعوا كيد ساحر   . 

 قرأ هذا الحرف نافع  ، وأبو عمرو  وحمزة  ،  والكسائي  وقنبل  عن ابن كثير  ، وهشام  عن ابن عامر  ، وشعبة  عن عاصم  بتاء   مفتوحة مخففة بعدها لام مفتوحة ثم قاف مفتوحة مشددة بعدها فاء ساكنة ،  وهو  مضارع تلقف وأصله تتلقف بتاءين فحذفت إحداهما تخفيفا ، كما أشار له في   الخلاصة بقوله : 

 وما بتاءين ابتدي قد يقتصر فيه على تا كتبين العبر 

 والمضارع مجزوم ، لأنه جزاء الطلب في قوله وألق وجمهور علماء العربية على   أن الجزم في نحو ذلك بشرط مقدر دلت عليه صيغة الطلب ، وتقديره هنا : إن  تلق  ما في يمينك تلقف ما صنعوا . وقرأه البزي  عن ابن كثير  كالقراءة التي ذكرنا ، إلا أنه يشدد   [ ص:  37 ] تاء  تلقف وصلا . ووجه تشديد التاء هو إدغام إحدى التاءين في الأخرى ،  وهو جائز  في كل فعل بدئ بتاءين كما هنا ، وأشار إليه في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**وحيي افكك وادغم دون حذر كذاك نحو تتجلى واستتر* *

 ومحل الشاهد منه أوله نحو " تتجلى " ومثاله في الماضي قوله : 


**تولي الضجيج إذا ما التذها خصرا     عذب المذاق إذا ما اتابع القبل 
**

 أصله تتابع ، وقرأه ابن ذكوان  عن ابن عامر  كالقراءة   المذكورة للجمهور إلا أنه يضم الفاء ، فالمضارع على قراءته مرفوع ، ووجه   رفعه أن جملة الفعل حال ، أي : ألق بما في يمينك في حال كونها متلقفة ما   صنعوا . أو مستأنفة ، وعليه فهي خبر مبتدأ محذوف ، أي : فهي تلقف ما صنعوا .   وقرأ حفص  عن عاصم  تلقف   بفتح التاء وسكون اللام وفتح القاف مخففة مع الجزم ، مضارع لقفه بالكسر   يلقفه بالفتح ومعنى القراءتين واحد ، لأن معنى تلقفه ولقفه إذا تناوله   بسرعة ، والمراد بقوله تلقف ما صنعوا على جميع القراءات أنها تبتلع كل ما   زوروه وافتعلوه من الحبال ، والعصي التي خيلوا للناس أنها تسعى وصنعهم في   قوله تعالى : ما صنعوا واقع  في الحقيقة على  تخييلهم إلى الناس بسحرهم أن الحبال والعصي تسعى ، لا على  نفس الحبال ،  والعصي لأنها من صنع الله تعالى . ومن المعلوم أن كل شيء  كائنا ما كان  بمشيئته تعالى الكونية القدرية . 

 وهذا المعنى الذي ذكره جل وعلا هنا في هذه الآية الكريمة : من كونه أمر نبيه موسى  عليه   وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام أن يلقي ما في يمينه أي : يده اليمنى ، وهو   عصاه فإذا هي تبتلع ما يأفكون من الحبال ، والعصي التي خيلوا إليه أنها   تسعى أوضحه في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله في " الأعراف " : وأوحينا إلى موسى أن ألق عصاك فإذا هي تلقف ما يأفكون فوقع الحق وبطل ما كانوا يعملون فغلبوا هنالك وانقلبوا صاغرين   [ 7 117 - 119 ] ، وقوله تعالى في " الشعراء " : فألقى موسى عصاه فإذا هي تلقف ما يأفكون   [ 26 45 ] فذكر العصا في " الأعراف ، والشعراء " يوضح أن المراد بما في يمينه في " طه " أنه عصاه كما لا يخفى . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ما يأفكون أي : يختلقونه ويفترونه من   الكذب ، وهو زعمهم أن الحبال ، والعصي تسعى حقيقة ، وأصله من قولهم : أفكه   عن شيء يأفكه عنه ( من باب ضرب ) : إذا صرفه عنه وقلبه . فأصل الأفك  بالفتح    [ ص: 38 ] القلب والصرف عن الشيء . ومنه قيل لقرى قوم لوط   والمؤتفكات . 

 لأن الله أفكها أي : قلبها . كما قال تعالى : فجعلنا عاليها سافلها وأمطرنا   [ 15 74 ] . ومنه قوله تعالى : يؤفك عنه من أفك   [ 51 9 ] أي : يصرف عنه من صرف ، وقوله : قالوا أجئتنا لتأفكنا عن آلهتنا   [ 46 22 ] أي : لتصرفنا عن عبادتها ، وقول عمرو بن أذينة    : 


**إن تك عن أحسن المروءة     مأفوكا ففي آخرين قد أفكوا 
**

 وأكثر استعمال هذه المادة في الكذب لأنه صرف وقلب للأمر عن حقيقته بالكذب ، والافتراء . كما قال تعالى : ويل لكل أفاك أثيم   [ 45 7 ] ، وقال تعالى : وذلك إفكهم وما كانوا يفترون   [ 46 28 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : إنما صنعوا كيد ساحر   " ما " موصولة وهي اسم " إن " ، و " كيد " خبرها ، والعائد إلى الموصول محذوف . على حد قوله في الخلاصة : . 

 . . . . . . . . . . . . 
**والحذف عندهم كثير منجلي* *

 في عائد متصل إن انتصب بفعل أو وصف كمن نرجو يهب 

 والتقدير : إن الذي صنعوه كيد ساحر . وأما على قراءة من قرأ كيد ساحر   بالنصب فـ " ما " كافة و " كيد " مفعول " صنعوا " وليست سبعية ، وعلى قراءة   حمزة  ،  والكسائي      " كيد سحر " بكسر السين وسكون الحاء ، فالظاهر أن الإضافة بيانية . لأن   الكيد المضاف إلى السحر هو المراد بالسحر . وقد بسطنا الكلام في نحو ذلك  في  غير هذا الموضع . والكيد : هو المكر . 
قوله تعالى : ولا يفلح الساحر حيث أتى 

  . 

 وقد قدمنا في سورة " بني إسرائيل " أن الفعل في سياق النفي من صيغ العموم .   لأنه ينحل عند بعض أهل العلم عن مصدر وزمان ، وعند بعضهم عن مصدر وزمان   ونسبة . فالمصدر كامن في مفهومه إجماعا ، وهذا المصدر الكامن في مفهوم   الفعل في حكم النكرة فيرجع ذلك إلى النكرة في سياق النفي وهي صيغة عموم عند   الجمهور . فظهر أن الفعل في سياق النفي من صيغ العموم ، وكذلك الفعل في   سياق الشرط . لأن النكرة في سياق الشرط أيضا صيغة عموم . وأكثر أهل العلم   على ما ذكرنا من أن الفعل في سياق النفي أو الشرط من صيغ العموم ، خلافا   لبعضهم فيما إذا لم يؤكد الفعل المذكور بمصدر . فإن أكد به فهو   [ ص: 39 ] صيغة عموم بلا خلاف ، كما أشار إلى ذلك في مراقي السعود بقوله عاطفا على صيغ العموم : 


**ونحو لا شربت أو إن شربا واتفقوا إن مصدرا قد جلبا 

**والتحقيق   في هذه المسألة : أنها لا تختص بالفعل المتعدي دون اللازم ، خلافا لمن  زعم  ذلك ، وأنه لا فرق بين التأكيد بالمصدر وعدمه . لإجماع النحاة على أن  ذكر  المصدر بعد الفعل تأكيد للفعل ، والتأكيد لا ينشأ به حكم ، بل هو مطلق   تقوية لشيء ثابت قبل ذلك كما هو معروف . وخلاف العلماء في عموم الفعل   المذكور هل هو بدلالة المطابقة أو الالتزام معروف . وإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أن   قوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ولا يفلح الساحر الآية . يعم نفي جميع أنواع الفلاح عن الساحر ، وأكد ذلك بالتعميم في الأمكنة بقوله : حيث أتى وذلك دليل على كفره . لأن الفلاح لا ينفى بالكلية نفيا عاما إلا عمن لا خير فيه وهو الكافر . ويدل على ما ذكرنا أمران : 

 الأول هو ما جاء من الآيات الدالة على أن الساحر كافر   . كقوله تعالى : وما كفر سليمان ولكن الشياطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر الآية [ 2 102 ] . فقوله وما كفر سليمان يدل على أنه لو كان ساحرا وحاشاه من ذلك لكان كافرا . وقوله ولكن الشياطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر صريح في كفر معلم السحر ، وقوله تعالى عن هاروت  وماروت  مقررا له : وما يعلمان من أحد حتى يقولا إنما نحن فتنة فلا تكفر   [ 2 102 ] ، وقوله : ويتعلمون ما يضرهم ولا ينفعهم ولقد علموا لمن اشتراه ما له في الآخرة من خلاق     [ 2 102 ] أي : من نصيب ، ونفي النصيب في الآخرة بالكلية لا يكون إلا   للكافر عياذا بالله تعالى . وهذه الآيات أدلة واضحة على أن من السحر ما هو   كفر بواح ، وذلك مما لا شك فيه . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (279)
**سُورَةُ طه 
**صـ 40 إلى صـ 46**
*
*

 الأمر الثاني أنه عرف باستقراء القرآن أن الغالب فيه أن لفظة لا يفلح يراد بها الكافر ، كقوله تعالى في سورة " يونس " : قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا سبحانه هو الغني له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض إن عندكم من سلطان بهذا أتقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون قل إن الذين يفترون على الله الكذب لا يفلحون متاع في الدنيا ثم إلينا مرجعهم ثم نذيقهم العذاب الشديد بما كانوا يكفرون   [ 10 68 - 70 ] ، وقوله في " يونس " أيضا : فمن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا أو كذب بآياته إنه لا يفلح المجرمون   [ 10 17 ] ، وقوله   [ ص: 40 ] في " الأنعام " : ومن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا أو كذب بآياته إنه لا يفلح الظالمون   [ 6 21 ] . إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 ويفهم من مفهوم مخالفة الآيات المذكورة : أن من جانب تلك الصفات التي  استوجبت نفي الفلاح عن السحرة ، والكفرة غيرهم أنه ينال الفلاح ، وهو كذلك ،  كما بينه جل وعلا في آيات كثيرة . كقوله : أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون   [ 2 5 ] ، وقوله تعالى : قد أفلح المؤمنون   [ 23 1 ] ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ولا يفلح الساحر مضارع أفلح بمعنى نال الفلاح . والفلاح يطلق في العربية على الفوز بالمطلوب . ومنه قول لبيد    : 


**فاعقلي إن كنت لما تعقلي     ولقد أفلح من كان عقل 
**

 فقوله " ولقد أفلح من كان عقل " يعني أن من رزقه الله العقل فاز بأكبر  مطلوب . ويطلق الفلاح أيضا على البقاء ، والدوام في النعيم . ومنه قول لبيد    : 


**لو أن حيا مدرك الفلاح     لناله ملاعب الرماح 
**

 فقوله " مدرك الفلاح " يعني البقاء . وقول الأضبط بن قريع السعدي  ، وقيل كعب بن زهير :  


**لكل هم من الهموم سعه     والمسي والصبح لا فلاح معه 
**

 عنى أنه ليس مع تعاقب الليل ، والنهار بقاء . وبكل واحد من المعنيين فسر بعض أهل العلم " حي على الفلاح " في الأذان ، والإقامة . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : حيث أتى حيث كلمة تدل على المكان ، كما تدل حينا على الزمان ، ربما ضمنت معنى الشرط . فقوله : ولا يفلح الساحر حيث أتى أي  : حيث توجه وسلك . وهذا أسلوب عربي معروف يقصد به التعميم . كقولهم : فلان  متصف بكذا حيث سار ، وأية سلك ، وأينما كان . ومن هذا القبيل قول زهير    : 


**بان الخليط ولم يأووا لمن تركوا     وزودوك اشتياقا أية سلكوا 
**

 وقال القرطبي  في تفسير هذه الآية : ولا يفلح الساحر حيث أتى أي : لا يفوز ، ولا ينجو حيث أتى من الأرض . وقيل : حيث احتال . والمعنى في الآية هو   [ ص: 41 ] ما بينا ، والله تعالى أعلم . 
مسائل تتعلق بهذه الآية الكريمة 

 المسألة الأولى : اعلم أن السحر يطلق في اللغة على كل شيء خفي سببه ولطف ودق . ولذلك تقول العرب في الشيء الشديد الخفاء : أخفى من السحر . ومنه قول مسلم بن الوليد الأنصاري    : 


**جعلت علامات المودة بيننا مصائد لحظ هن أخفى من السحر     فأعرف منها الوصل في لين طرفها 
وأعرف منها الهجر في النظر الشزر* *

 ولهذا قيل لملاحة العينين : سحر . لأنها تصيب القلوب بسهامها في خفاء . ومنه قول المرأة التي شببت بنصر بن حجاج السلمي    : 


**وانظر إلى السحر يجري في لواحظه     وانظر إلى دعج في طرفه الساجي 
**

 المسألة الثانية : اعلم أن السحر في الاصطلاح لا يمكن حده بحد جامع مانع .  لكثرة الأنواع المختلفة الداخلة تحته ، ولا يتحقق قدر مشترك بينها يكون  جامعا لها مانعا لغيرها . ومن هنا اختلفت عبارات العلماء في حده اختلافا  متباينا . 
المسألة الثالثة : اعلم أن  الفخر الرازي  في تفسيره قسم السحر إلى ثمانية أقسام   : 

 القسم الأول : سحر الكلدانيين  ، والكسدائيين  الذين  كانوا في قديم الدهر يعبدون الكواكب ، ويزعمون أنها هي المدبرة لهذا  العالم ، ومنها تصدر الخيرات ، والشرور ، والسعادة ، والنحوسة ، وهم الذين  بعث الله تعالى إبراهيم  عليه السلام مبطلا لمقالتهم ورادا عليهم . وقد أطال الكلام في هذا النوع من السحر . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : ومعلوم أن هذا النوع من السحر كفر  بلا خلاف . لأنهم كانوا يتقربون فيه للكواكب كما يتقرب المسلمون إلى الله ،  ويرجون الخير من قبل الكواكب ويخافون الشر من قبلها كما يرجو المسلمون  ربهم ويخافونه . فهم كفرة يتقربون إلى الكواكب في سحرهم بالكفر البواح . 

 [ ص: 42 ] النوع  الثاني من السحر : سحر أصحاب الأوهام ، والنفوس القوية . ثم استدل على  تأثير الوهم بأن الإنسان يمكنه أن يمشي على الجسر الموضوع على وجه الأرض ،  ولا يمكنه المشي عليه إذا كان ممدودا على نهر أو نحوه قال : وما ذاك إلا أن  تخيل السقوط متى قوي أوجبه . وقال : واجتمعت الأطباء على نهي المرعوف عن  النظر إلى الأشياء الحمر ، والمصروع عن النظر إلى الأشياء القوية اللمعان ،  والدوران . وما ذاك إلا أن النفوس خلقت مطيعة للأوهام . 

 قال : وحكى صاحب الشفاء عن أرسطو  في  طبائع الحيوان : أن الدجاجة إذا تشبهت كثيرا بالديكة في الصوت وفي الحراب  مع الديكة نبت على ساقها مثل الشيء النابت على ساق الديك ، قال : ثم قال  صاحب الشفاء : وهذا يدل على أن الأحوال الجسمانية تابعة للأحوال النفسانية .  قال : واجتمعت الأمم على أن الدعاء اللساني الخالي عن الطلب النفساني قليل  العمل عديم الأثر . فدل ذلك على أن للهمم والنفوس آثارا . . . إلى آخر  كلامه في هذا النوع من أنواع السحر ، وقد أطال فيه الكلام . 

 ومعلوم أن النفوس الخبيثة لها آثار بإذن الله تعالى ، ومن أصرح الأدلة الشرعية في ذلك قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " العين حق ولو كان شيء سابق القدر لسبقته العين   " . وهذا الحديث الصحيح يدل على أن همة العائن وقوة نفسه في الشر جعلها الله سببا للتأثير في المصاب بالعين . 

 وقال الرازي  في هذا  النوع من أنواع السحر : إذا عرفت هذا فنقول : النفوس التي تفعل هذه  الأفاعيل قد تكون قوية جدا فتستغني في هذه الأفعال عن الاستعانة بالآلات ،  والأدوات ، وقد تكون ضعيفة فتحتاج إلى الاستعانة بهذه الآلات . وتحقيقه :  أن النفس إذا كانت مستعلية على البدن شديدة الانجذاب إلى عالم السماء كانت  كأنها روح من الأرواح السماوية ، فكانت قوية على التأثير في مواد هذا  العالم ، أما إذا كانت ضعيفة شديدة التعلق بهذه الذات البدنية فحينئذ لا  يكون لها تصرف البتة إلا في هذا البدن . إلى آخر كلامه . ولا يخفى ما فيه  على من نظره . 

 وقال الحافظ ابن كثير  في تفسيره في سورة " البقرة " بعد أن ساق كلام الرازي  الذي  ذكرناه آنفا ما نصه : ثم أرشد إلى مداواة هذا الداء بتقليل الغذاء ،  والانقطاع عن الناس . قلت : وهذا الذي يشير إليه هو التصرف بالحال وهو على  قسمين : تارة يكون حالا صحيحة شرعية ، يتصرف بها فيما أمر الله به ورسوله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ويترك ما نهى الله تعالى عنه ورسوله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - : فهذه الأحوال مواهب من الله تعالى ، وكرامات للصالحين من هذه    [ ص: 43 ] الأمة ، ولا يسمى هذا  سحرا في الشرع . وتارة تكون الحال فاسدة لا يمتثل صاحبها ما أمر الله  تعالى به ورسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولا يتصرف بها في ذلك . فهذه حال  الأشقياء المخالفين للشريعة ، ولا يدل إعطاء الله إياهم هذه الأحوال على  محبته لهم . كما أن الدجال  له  من خوارق العادات ما دلت عليه الأحاديث الكثيرة ، مع أنه مذموم شرعا لعنه  الله . وكذلك من شابهه من مخالفي الشريعة المحمدية على صاحبها أفضل الصلاة  والسلام ، انتهى كلام ابن كثير  رحمه الله تعالى . 

 النوع الثالث من أنواع السحر المذكورة : الاستعانة بالأرواح الأرضية ، يعني تسخير الجن واستخدامهم   . قال : 

 واعلم أن القول بالجن مما أنكره بعض المتأخرين من الفلاسفة ، والمعتزلة     . أما أكابر الفلاسفة فلم ينكروا القول بها . إلا أنهم سموها بالأرواح  الأرضية . والجن المذكورون قسمان : مؤمنون ، وكافرون وهم الشياطين . 

 قال الرازي  في كلامه  على هذا النوع من السحر : واتصال النفوس الناطقة بها أسهل من اتصالها  بالأرواح السماوية لما بينهما من المناسبة ، والقرب . ثم إن أصحاب الصنعة  وأصحاب التجربة شاهدوا بأن الاتصال بهذه الأرواح الأرضية يحصل بأعمال سهلة  من الرقى ، والدخن ، والتجريد . وهذا النوع هو المسمى بالعزائم ، وعمل  تسخير الجن . وقد أطال الرازي  أيضا الكلام في هذا النوع من أنواع السحر . 

 النوع الرابع من أنواع السحر : هو التخيلات ، والأخذ بالعيون . ومبنى هذا  النوع منه على أن القوة الباصرة قد ترى الشيء على خلاف ما هو عليه في  الحقيقة لبعض الأسباب العارضة . ولأجل هذا كانت أغلاط البصر كثيرة . ألا  ترى أن راكب السفينة إذا نظر إلى الشط رأى السفينة واقفة ، والشط متحركا ،  وذلك يدل على أن الساكن يرى متحركا . والمتحرك ساكنا . والقطرة النازلة ترى  خطا مستقيما . إلى آخر كلام الرازي    . وقد أطال الكلام أيضا في هذا النوع . 

 وقال ابن كثير  في تفسيره في سورة " البقرة " مختصرا كلام الرازي  المذكور  : ومبناه على أن البصر قد يخطئ ويشتغل بالشيء المعين دون غيره . ألا ترى  ذا الشعبذة الحاذق يظهر عمل شيء يذهل أذهان الناظرين به ، ويأخذ عيونهم  إليه ، حتى إذا استغرقهم الشغل بذلك الشيء بالتحديق ونحوه عمل شيئا آخر  عملا بسرعة شديدة ، وحينئذ ، يظهر لهم شيء غير ما انتظروه فيتعجبون منه جدا  ، ولو أنه سكت ولم يتكلم بما   [ ص: 44 ] يصرف  الخواطر إلى ضد ما يريد أن يعمله ، ولم تتحرك النفوس والأوهام إلى غير ما  يريد إخراجه لفطن الناظرون لكل ما يفعله . قال : وكلما كانت الأحوال تفيد  حس البصر نوعا من أنواع الخلل أشد ، كان العمل أحسن . مثل أن يجلس المشعبذ  في موضع مضيء جدا أو مظلم ، فلا تقف القوة الناظرة على أحوالها ، والحالة  هذه . ا ه منه . 

 ولا يخفى أن يكون سحر سحرة فرعون  من هذا النوع . فهو تخييل وأخذ بالعيون كما دل عليه قوله تعالى : فإذا حبالهم وعصيهم يخيل إليه من سحرهم أنها تسعى   [ 20 66 ] فإطلاق التخييل في الآية على سحرهم نص صريح في ذلك . وقد دل على ذلك أيضا قوله في " الأعراف " : فلما ألقوا سحروا أعين الناس   [ 7 116 ] . لأن إيقاع السحر على أعين الناس في الآية يدل على أن أعينهم تخيلت غير الحقيقة الواقعة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 النوع الخامس من أنواع السحر : الأعمال العجيبة التي تظهر من تركيب الآلات  المركبة على النسب الهندسية ، كفارس على فرس في يده بوق ، كلما مضت ساعة  من النهار ضرب بالبوق من غير أن يمسه أحد . ومنها الصور التي يصورها الروم  ،  والهند حتى لا يفرق الناظر بينها وبين الإنسان ، حتى إنهم يصورونها ضاحكة  وباكية ، حتى يفرق فيها بين ضحك السرور ، وبين ضحك الخجل ، وضحك الشامت . 

 فهذه الوجوه من لطيف أمور المخايل . قال الرازي    : وكان سحر سحرة فرعون  من  هذا الضرب . ومن هذا الباب تركيب صندوق الساعات . ويندرج في هذا الباب علم  جر الأثقال ، وهو أن يجر ثقيلا عظيما بآلة خفيفة سهلة ، وهذا في الحقيقة  لا ينبغي أن يعد من باب السحر لأن لها أسبابا معلومة نفيسة ، من اطلع عليها  قدر عليها ، إلا أن الاطلاع عليها لما كان عسيرا عد أهل الظاهر ذلك من باب  السحر لخفاء مأخذه ا ه . 

 وقد علمت أن الرازي  يرى أن سحر سحرة فرعون  من  هذا النوع الأخير ، لأن السحرة جعلوا الزئبق على الحبال ، والعصي فحركته  حرارة الشمس فتحركت الحبال والعصي فظنوا أنها حركة طبيعية حقيقية . والذي  يظهر لنا أنه من النوع الذي قبله كما قدمنا ، ولا مانع من أن يتوارد نوعان  على شيء واحد فيكون داخلا في هذا وفي هذا . والله تعالى أعلم . 

 وقال ابن كثير  بعد أن ذكر كلام الرازي  الذي ذكرنا في هذا النوع من السحر . قلت : ومن هذا القبيل حيل النصارى  على عامتهم بما يرونهم إياه من الأنوار ، كقضية قمامة الكنيسة التي لهم ببيت المقدس  ، وما يحتالون به من إدخال النار خفية إلى   [ ص: 45 ] الكنيسة  ، وإشعال ذلك القنديل بصنعة لطيفة تروج على الطغام منهم ، وأما الخواص  منهم فمعترفون بذلك ، ولكن يتأولون أنهم يجمعون شمل أصحابهم على دينهم ،  فيرون ذلك سائغا لهم ، وفيهم شبه من الجهلة الأغبياء من متعبدي الكرامية  الذين يرون جواز وضع الأحاديث في الترغيب ، والترهيب ، فيدخلون في عداد من قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيهم : " من كذب علي متعمدا فليتبوأ مقعده من النار " ، وقوله : " حدثوا عني ، ولا تكذبوا علي ، فإنه من يكذب علي يلج النار   " . ثم ذكرها هنا - يعني الرازي     - حكاية عن بعض الرهبان ، وهي أنه سمع صوت طائر حزين الصوت ، ضعيف الحركة  ، فإذا سمعته الطيور ترق له فتذهب في وكره من ثمر الزيتون ليتبلغ به ،  فعمد هذا الراهب إلى صنعة طائر على شكله وتوصل إلى أن جعله أجوفا ، فإذا  دخلته الريح سمع منه صوت كصوت ذلك الطائر . وانقطع في صومعة ابتناها ، وزعم  أنها على قبر بعض صالحيهم ، وعلق ذلك الطائر في مكان منها ، فإذا كان زمان  الزيتون فتح بابا من ناحيته فتدخل الريح إلى داخل هذه الصورة فيسمع صوتها  كل طائر في شكله أيضا ، فتأتي الطيور فتحمل من الزيتون شيئا كثيرا فلا ترى النصارى  إلا  ذلك الزيتون في هذه الصومعة ، ولا يدرون ما سببه . ففتنهم بذلك وأوهمهم أن  هذا من كرامات صاحب ذلك القبر ، عليهم لعائن الله المتتابعة إلى يوم  القيامة انتهى كلام ابن كثير    . 

 وذكر الرازي  في هذه المسألة التي نقلها عنه ابن كثير    : أن ذلك الطائر المذكور يسمى البراصل ، وأن الذي عمل صورته يسمى أرجعيانوس الموسيقار  ، وأنه جعل ذلك على هيكل أورشليم العتيق عند تجديده إياه ، وأن الذي قام بعمارة ذلك الهيكل أولا أسطرخس الناسك    . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : وهذا النوع الخامس الذي عده الرازي  من  أنواع السحر ، الذي هو الأعمال العجيبة التي تظهر من تركيب الآلات المركبة  على النسب الهندسية . . . إلخ لا ينبغي عده اليوم من أنواع السحر . لأن  أسبابه صارت واضحة متعارفة عند الناس ، بسبب تقدم العلم المادي . والواضح  الذي صار عاديا لا يدخل في حد السحر ، وقد كانت أمور كثيرة خفية الأسباب  فصارت اليوم ظاهرتها جدا . والله تعالى أعلم . 

 النوع السادس من أنواع السحر : الاستعانة بخواص الأدوية ، مثل أن يجعل في  طعامه بعض الأدوية المبلدة المزيلة للعقل ، والدخن المسكرة نحو دماغ الحمار  إذا تناوله   [ ص: 46 ] الإنسان تبلد عقله ، وقلت فطنته ، قاله الرازي     . ثم قال : واعلم أنه لا سبيل إلى إنكار الخواص : فإن أثر المغناطيس  مشاهد إلا أن الناس قد أكثروا فيه وخلطوا الصدق بالكذب ، والباطل بالحق . ا  ه كلام الرازي    . 

 وقال ابن كثير  بعد أن ذكر هذا النوع من السحر نقلا عن الرازي     : قلت : يدخل في هذا القبيل كثير ممن يدعي الفقر ، ويتحيل على جهلة الناس  بهذه الخواص مدعيا أنها أحوال له من مخالطة النيران ومسك الحيات إلى غير  ذلك من المحاولات . انتهى كلام ابن كثير . 

 النوع السابع من أنواع السحر المذكور : تعليق القلب ، وهو أن يدعي الساحر  أنه قد عرف الاسم الأعظم ، وأن الجن يطيعون وينقادون له في أكثر الأحوال :  فإذا اتفق أن كان السامع لذلك ضعيف العقل قليل التمييز اعتقد أنه حق :  وتعلق قلبه بذلك : حصل في نفسه نوع من الرعب ، والمخافة : وإذا حصل الخوف  ضعفت القوى الحساسة : فحينئذ يتمكن الساحر من أن يفعل ما يشاء . قال الرازي    : وإن من جرب الأمور وعرف أحوال أهل العلم علم أن لتعلق القلب أثرا عظيما في تنفيذ الأعمال وإخفاء الأسرار . 

 وقال ابن كثير  بعد أن نقل هذا النوع من السحر عن الرازي    : هذا النمط يقال له التنبلة ، وإنما يروج على ضعفاء العقول من بني آدم     . وفي علم الفراسة ما يرشد إلى معرفة كامل العقل من ناقصه . فإذا كان  النبيل حاذقا في علم الفراسة عرف من ينقاد له من الناس من غيره . 

 النوع الثامن من أنواع السحر : السعي بالنميمة ، والتضريب من وجوه لطيفة  خفية وذلك شائع في الناس ا ه . والتضريب بين القوم : إغراء بعضهم على بعض .  

 وقال ابن كثير  بعد أن نقل هذا النوع الأخير عن الرازي  قلت : النميمة على قسمين    : تارة تكون على وجه التحريش بين الناس ، وتفريق قلوب المؤمنين . فهذا  حرام متفق عليه . فأما إن كانت على وجه الإصلاح بين الناس ، وائتلاف كلمة  المسلمين كما جاء في الحديث " ليس الكذاب من ينم خيرا   " أو يكون على وجه التخذيل ، والتفريق بين جموع الكفرة ، فهذا أمر مطلوب كما جاء في الحديث " الحرب خدعة   " ، وكما فعل نعيم بن مسعود  في تفريقه بين كلمة الأحزاب  وبين قريظة  ،  جاء إلى هؤلاء ونمى إليهم عن هؤلاء ، ونقل من هؤلاء إلى أولئك شيئا آخر ،  ثم لأم بين ذلك فتناكرت النفوس وافترقت . وإنما يحذو على مثل هذا الذكاء ذو  البصيرة النافذة . والله المستعان . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (280)
**سُورَةُ طه 
**صـ 47 إلى صـ 53**
*
*
*
*
 [ ص: 47 ] ثم قال الرازي    : فهذه جملة الكلام في أقسام السحر وشرح أنواعه وأصنافه . 

 قلت : وإنما أدخل كثيرا من هذه الأنواع المذكورة في فن السحر للطافة  مداركها . لأن السحر في اللغة عبارة عما لطف وخفي سببه ، ولهذا جاء في  الحديث " إن من البيان لسحرا    " وسمي السحور سحورا لكونه يقع خفيا آخر الليل . والسحر : الرئة وهي محل  الغذاء ، وسميت بذلك لخفائها ولطف مجاريها إلى أجزاء البدن وغضونه ، كما  قال أبو جهل  يوم بدر  لعتبة    : أنتفخ سحره ؟ أي : أنتفخت رئته من الخوف ؟ 

 وقالت عائشة  رضي الله عنها : توفي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بين سحري ونحري   . وقال تعالى : سحروا أعين الناس   [ 7 116 ] أي : أخفوا عنهم عملهم ، انتهى كلام ابن كثير رحمه الله تعالى . 

 هذا هو حاصل الأقسام الثمانية التي ذكر  الفخر الرازي  في  تفسيره في سورة " البقرة " انقسام السحر إليها . ولأهل العلم فيه تقسيمات  متعددة يرجع غالبها إلى هذه الأقسام المذكورة وقد قسمه الشيخ سيدي عبد الله بن الحاج إبراهيم العلوي الشنقيطي  صاحب  التآليف العديدة المفيدة في نظمه المسمى ( رشد الغافل ) وشرحه له ، الذي  بين فيه أنواع علوم الشر لتتقى وتجتنب إلى أقسام متعددة : 

 ( منها ) قسم يسمى ( بالهيمياء ) بكسر الهاء بعدها مثناة تحتية فميم فياء  بعدها ألف التأنيث الممدودة ، على وزن كبرياء . قال : وهو ما تركب من خواص  سماوية تضاف لأحوال الأفلاك ، يحصل لمن عمل له شيء من ذلك أمور معلومة عند  السحرة ، وقد يبقى له إدراك ، وقد يسلبه بالكلية فتصير أحواله كحالات  النائم من غير فرق ، حتى يتخيل مرور السنين الكثيرة في الزمن اليسير وحدوث  الأولاد وانقضاء الأعمار ، وغير ذلك في ساعة ونحوها من الزمن اليسير . ومن  لم يعمل له ذلك لا تجد شيئا مما ذكر . وهذا تخييل لا حقيقة له اه . 

 ( ومنها ) نوع يسمى ( بالسيمياء ) بكسر السين المهملة وبقية حروفه كحروف  ما قبله . قال : وهو عبارة عما تركب من خواص أرضية كدهن خاص ، أو مائعات  خاصة يبقى معها إدراك ، وقد يسلب بالكلية إلى آخر ما تقدم في الهيمياء . 

 ( ومنها ) : نوع هو رقى ضارة . قال : كرقى الجاهلية وأهل الهند   ، وربما كانت كفرا . قال : ولهذا نهى مالك  عن الرقى بالعجمية   . وقال ابن زكريا  في شرح ( النصيحة ) : ولا يقال لما يحدث ضررا رقى ، بل ذلك يقال له سحر . 

 [ ص: 48 ]    ( ومنها ) : قسم يسمى خصائص بعض الحقائق التي لها تسلط على النفوس .  كالمشط ، والمشاقة وجف طلع الذكر من النخل ، وقصة جعل اليهودي الذي سحر  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما ذكر في سحره مشهورة . وسيأتي إيضاح ذلك  إن شاء الله تعالى . 

 ومن أمثلة هذا النوع عند أهله : أن بعض أنواع الكلاب من شأنه إذا رمي بحجر  أن يعضه ، فإذا رمي بسبع حجارة وعض كل واحدة منها وطرحت تلك الحجارة في  ماء فمن شرب منه فإن السحرة يزعمون أن تظهر فيه آثار مخصوصة معروفة عندهم .  قبحهم الله تعالى . 

 ( ومنها ) : نوع يسمى ( بالطلاسم ) وهو عبارة عن نقش أسماء خاصة لها تعلق  بالأفلاك والكواكب على زعم أهلها في جسم من المعادن أو غيرها ، تحدث بها  خاصية ربطت في مجاري العادات ، ولا بد مع ذلك من نفس صالحة لهذه الأعمال .  فإن بعض النفوس لا تجري الخاصة المذكورة على يده . 

 ( ومنها ) : نوع يسمى ( بالعزائم ) وهم يزعمون أن لكل نوع من الملائكة  أسماء أمروا بتعظيمها ، ومتى أقسم عليهم بها أطاعوا وأجابوا وفعلوا ما طلب  منهم ا هـ ، ولا يخفى ما في هذا الزعم من الفساد . 

 ( ومنها ) : نوع يسمونه الاستخدام للكواكب ، والجن . وأهل الاستخدمات  يزعمون أن للكواكب إدراكات روحانية . فإذا قوبلت الكواكب ببخور خاص ولباس  خاص على الذي يباشر البخور ، كانت روحانية فلك الكواكب مطيعة له ، متى ما  أراد شيئا فعلته له على زعمهم لعنهم الله تعالى . وهذا النوع من سحر  الكلدانيين المتقدم . وكذلك ملوك الجان يزعمون أنهم إذا عملوا لهم أشياء  خاصة بكل ملك من ملوكهم أطاعوا وفعلوا لهم ما أرادوا . قال : وشروط هذه  الأمور مستوعبة في كتبهم . وذكر من علوم الشر أنواعا كثيرة : كالخط ،  والأشكال ، والموالد ، والقرعة ، والفأل ، وعلم الكتف ، والموسيقى ،  والرعدي ، والكهانة ، وغير ذلك . 

 والخط الرملي معروف . والأشكال جمع شكل ، ويسمى علمها علم الجداول وعلم الأوفاق ، وهي معروفة وهي من الباطل . 

 والموالد جمع مولد ، وهي أن يدعي من معرفة النجم الذي كان طالعا عند ولادة  الشخص أنه يكون سلطانا أو عالما ، أو غنيا أو فقيرا ، أو طويل العمر أو  قصيره ، ونحو ذلك . 

 [ ص: 49 ] والقرعة  ما يسمونه قرعة الأنبياء ، وحاصلها جدول مرسوم في بيوته أسماء الأنبياء  وأسماء الطيور . وبعد الجدول تراجم ، لكل اسم ترجمة خاصة به ، ويذكر فيها  أمور من المنافع ، والمضار ، يقال للشخص غمض عينيك وضع أصبعك في الجدول .  فإذا وضعها على اسم قرئت له ترجمته ليعتقد أنه يكون له ذلك المذكور منها .  قال : وقد عدها العلماء من باب الاستقسام بالأزلام   . 

 ومراده بالفأل : الفأل المكتسب . كأن يريد إنسان التزوج أو السفر مثلا ،  فيخرج ليسمع ما يفهم منه الإقدام أو الإحجام ، ويدخل فيه النظر في المصحف  لذلك : ولا يخفى أن ذلك من نوع الاستقسام بالأزلام . أما ما يعرض من غير  اكتساب كأن يسمع قائلا يقول : ما مفلح ، فليس من هذا القبيل كما جاءت به  الأحاديث الصحيحة . 

 وعلم الكتف : علم يزعم أهل الشر ، والضلال أن من علمه يكون إذا نظر في  أكتاف الغنم اطلع على أمور من الغيب ، وربما زعم المشتغل به أن السلطان  يموت في تاريخ كذا ، وأنه يطرأ رخص أو غلاء أو موت الأعيان كالعلماء ،  والصالحين ، وقد يذكر شأن الكنوز أو الدفائن ، ونحو ذلك . والموسيقى معروفة  ، وكلها من الباطل كما لا يخفى على من له إلمام بالشرع الكريم . 

 والرعديات : علم يزعم أهله أن الرعد إذا كان في وقت كذا من السنة والشهر  فهو علامة على أمور غيبية من جدب وخصب ، وكثرة الرواج في الأسواق وقلته ،  وكثرة الموت وهلاك الماشية ، وانقراض الملك ونحو ذلك . والفرق بين العرافة والكهانة مع أنهما يشتركان في دعوى الاطلاع على الغيب : أن العرافة مختصة بالأمور الماضية ، والكهانة مختصة بالأمور المستقبلة ا ه منه . 

 وعلوم الشر كثيرة ، وقصدنا بذكر ما ذكرنا منها التنبيه على خستها وقبحها  شرعا ، وأن منها ما هو كفر بواح ، ومنها ما يؤدي إلى الكفر ، وأقل درجاتها  التحريم الشديد . وقد دل بعض الأحاديث ، والآثار على أن العيافة ، والطرق ،  والطيرة من السحر . وقد قدمنا معنى ذلك في " الأنعام " وعنه - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - من حديث  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنه : " من اقتبس شعبة من النجوم فقد اقتبس شعبة من السحر زاد ما زاد   " رواه أبو داود  بإسناد صحيح .  وللنسائي  من حديث  أبي هريرة    " من عقد عقدة ثم نفث فيها فقد سحر ، ومن سحر فقد أشرك ، ومن تعلق شيئا وكل إليه   " .
[ ص: 50 ] المسألة الرابعة 

 اختلف العلماء في السحر هل هو حقيقة أو هو تخييل لا حقيقة له . والتحقيق  أن منه ما هو حقيقة كما قدمنا ، ومنه ما هو تخييل كما تقدم إيضاحه . وهو  مفهوم من أقسام السحر المتقدمة في كلام الرازي  ، وغيره .
المسألة الخامسة 

 اختلف العلماء فيمن يتعلم السحر ويستعمله فقال بعضهم : إنه يكفر بذلك ، وهو قول جمهور العلماء منهم مالك  ، وأبو حنيفة  وأصحاب أحمد  ، وغيرهم . وعن أحمد  ما يقتضي عدم كفره . وعن  الشافعي  أنه إذا تعلم السحر قيل له صف لنا سحرك . فإن وصف ما يستوجب الكفر مثل سحر أهل بابل   من  التقرب للكواكب ، وأنها تفعل ما يطلب منها فهو كافر ، وإن كان لا يوجب  الكفر فإن اعتقد إباحته فهو كافر ، وإلا فلا . وأقوال أهل العلم في ذلك  كثيرة معروفة . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : التحقيق في هذه المسألة هو التفصيل .  فإن كان السحر مما يعظم فيه غير الله كالكواكب ، والجن ، وغير ذلك مما  يؤدي إلى الكفر فهو كفر بلا نزاع ، ومن هذا النوع سحر هاروت  وماروت  المذكور في سورة " البقرة " فإنه كفر بلا نزاع . كما دل عليه قوله تعالى : وما كفر سليمان ولكن الشياطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر   [ 2 102 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وما يعلمان من أحد حتى يقولا إنما نحن فتنة فلا تكفر   [ 2 102 ] ، وقوله : ولقد علموا لمن اشتراه ما له في الآخرة من خلاق   [ 2 102 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ولا يفلح الساحر حيث أتى    [ 20 69 ] كما تقدم إيضاحه . وإن كان السحر لا يقتضي الكفر كالاستعانة  بخواص بعض الأشياء من دهانات وغيرها فهو حرام حرمة شديدة ولكنه لا يبلغ  بصاحبه الكفر . هذا هو التحقيق إن شاء الله تعالى في هذه المسألة التي  اختلف فيها العلماء .
المسألة السادسة 

 اعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في الساحر هل يقتل بمجرد فعله للسحر واستعماله له أو لا ؟ قال ابن كثير  في تفسيره : قال ابن هبيرة    : وهل يقتل بمجرد فعله واستعماله له ؟ فقال مالك  وأحمد    : نعم . وقال  الشافعي  ، وأبو حنيفة    : لا . فأما إن قتل بسحره إنسانا فإنه   [ ص: 51 ] يقتل عند مالك  ،  والشافعي  وأحمد    . وقال أبو حنيفة    : لا يقتل حتى يتكرر منه ذلك ، أو يقر بذلك في حق شخص معين . وإذا قتل فإنه يقتل حدا عندهم إلا  الشافعي  فإنه قال : يقتل ، والحالة هذه قصاصا . 

 وهل إذا تاب الساحر تقبل توبته ؟ فقال مالك  ، وأبو حنيفة  وأحمد  في المشهور عنهم : لا تقبل . وقال  الشافعي  وأحمد  في الرواية الأخرى : تقبل التوبة . 

 وأما ساحر أهل الكتاب فعند أبي حنيفة  أنه يقتل كما يقتل الساحر المسلم . وقال مالك   والشافعي  وأحمد    : لا يقتل . يعني لقصة لبيد بن الأعصم    . 

 واختلفوا في المسلمة الساحرة   . فعند أبي حنيفة  أنها لا تقتل ، ولكن تحبس . وقال الثلاثة : حكمها حكم الرجل . وقال  أبو بكر الخلال    : أخبرنا أبو بكر المروزي  قال : قرأ على  أبي عبد الله - يعني أحمد بن حنبل    -  عمر بن هارون  أخبرنا يونس  عن  الزهري  قال : يقتل ساحر المسلمين ، ولا يقتل ساحر المشركين   . لأن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سحرته امرأة من اليهود  فلم يقتلها   . وقد نقل القرطبي  عن مالك  أنه قال في الذمي : يقتل إن قتل بسحره . وحكى ابن خويز منداد  عن مالك  روايتين في الذمي إذا سحر : إحداهما أنه يستتاب فإن أسلم وإلا قتل : والثانية أنه يقتل وإن أسلم .

 وأما الساحر المسلم فإن تضمن سحره كفرا كفر عند الأئمة الأربعة ، وغيرهم ، لقوله تعالى : وما يعلمان من أحد حتى يقولا إنما نحن فتنة فلا تكفر   [ 2 102 ] لكن قال مالك    : إذا ظهر عليه لم تقبل توبته . لأنه كالزنديق فإن تاب قبل أن يظهر عليه وجاء تائبا قبلناه . فإن قتل سحره قتل . قال  الشافعي  فإن قال لم أتعمد القتل فهو مخطئ تجب عليه الدية انتهى كلام ابن كثير  رحمه الله تعالى . 

 وقال النووي  في شرح مسلم    : وأما تعلمه وتعليمه فحرام  ، فإن تضمن ما يقتضي الكفر كفر وإلا فلا . وإذا لم يكن فيه ما يقتضي الكفر  عزر واستتيب منه ، ولا يقتل عندنا ، فإن تاب قبلت توبته . وقال مالك     : الساحر كافر يقتل بالسحر ، ولا يستتاب ، ولا تقبل توبته بل يتحتم قتله :  والمسألة مبنية على الخلاف في قبول توبة الزنديق ، لأن الساحر عنده كافر  كما ذكرنا ، وعندنا ليس بكافر ، وعندنا تقبل توبة المنافق ، والزنديق .  وقال  القاضي عياض    : وبقول مالك  قال  أحمد بن حنبل  ، وهو مروي عن جماعة من الصحابة ، والتابعين . قال أصحابنا : فإذا قتل الساحر بسحره إنسانا واعترف أنه مات بسحره وأنه يقتل غالبا لزمه القصاص . وإن قال مات به ولكنه قد يقتل وقد لا يقتل فلا قصاص ، وتجب الدية في ماله   [ ص: 52 ] لا  على عاقلته . لأن العاقلة لا تحمل ما ثبت باعتراف الجاني . وقال أصحابنا :  ولا يتصور القتل بالسحر بالبينة ، وإنما يتصور باعتراف الساحر ، والله  أعلم . انتهى كلام النووي    . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في فتح الباري في الكلام على قول  البخاري    : ( باب السحر ) وقول الله تعالى : ولكن الشياطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر   [ 2 102 ] : وقد استدل بهذه الآية على أن السحر كفر ومتعلمه  كافر ، وهو واضح في بعض أنواعه التي قدمتها ، وهو التعبد للشياطين أو  الكواكب . وأما النوع الآخر الذي هو من باب الشعوذة فلا يكفر من تعلمه أصلا  . 

 قال النووي    . عمل  السحر حرام ، وهو من الكبائر بالإجماع ، وقد عده النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - من السبع الموبقات ، ومنه ما يكون كفرا . ومنه ما لا يكون كفرا ، بل  معصية كبيرة . فإن كان فيه قول أو فعل يقتضي الكفر فهو كفر وإلا فلا .  وأما تعلمه وتعليمه فحرام ، إلى آخر كلام النووي  الذي ذكرناه عنه آنفا . ثم إن ابن حجة  لما نقله عنه قال : وفي المسألة اختلاف كبير وتفاصيل ليس هذا موضع بسطها ا ه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : التحقيق في هذه المسألة إن شاء الله  تعالى أن السحر نوعان كما تقدم ؟ منه ما هو كفر ، ومنه ما لا يبلغ بصاحبه  الكفر ، فإن كان الساحر استعمل السحر الذي هو كفر فلا شك في أنه يقتل كفرا ؟  لقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من بدل دينه فاقتلوه   " . 

 وأظهر القولين عندي في استتابته أنه يستتاب ، فإن تاب قبلت توبته . وقد  بينت في كتابي ( دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب ) في سورة " آل عمران "  أن أظهر القولين دليلا أن الزنديق تقبل  توبته ؟ لأن الله لم يأمر نبيه ، ولا أمته - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  بالتنقيب عن قلوب الناس ؟ بل بالاكتفاء بالظاهر . وما يخفونه في سرائرهم  أمره إلى الله تعالى . خلافا للإمام مالك  وأصحابه  القائلين بأن الساحر له حكم الزنديق . لأنه مستمر بالكفر ، والزنديق لا  تقبل توبته عنده إلا إذا جاء تائبا قبل الاطلاع عليه . وأظهر القولين عندي :  أن المرأة الساحرة حكمها حكم الرجل الساحر وأنها إن كفرت بسحرها قتلت كما  يقتل الرجل . لأن لفظة " من " في قوله : " من بدل دينه فاقتلوه   " تشمل الأنثى على أظهر القولين وأصحهما إن شاء الله تعالى . ومن الأدلة على ذلك قوله تعالى : ومن يعمل من الصالحات من ذكر أو أنثى الآية [ 4 124 ] . فأدخل الأنثى في لفظة " من " وقوله تعالى : يانساء النبي من يأت منكن الآية [ 4 124 ] ، وقوله : ومن يقنت منكن لله الآية [ 33 30 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وإلى هذه المسألة التي هي شمول لفظة " من " في الكتاب ، والسنة   [ ص: 53 ] للأنثى أشار في مراقي السعود بقوله : 


**وما شمول من للأنثى جنف وفي شيبه المسلمين اختلفوا* *

 وأما إن كان الساحر عمل السحر الذي لا يبلغ بصاحبه الكفر ، فهذا هو محل  الخلاف بين العلماء . فالذين قالوا يقتل ولو لم يكفر بسحره قال أكثرهم :  يقتل حدا ولو قتل إنسانا بسحره ، وانفرد  الشافعي  في هذه الصورة بأنه يقتل قصاصا لا حدا . 

 وهذه حجج الفريقين ومناقشتها : 

 أما الذين قالوا مطلقا إذا عمل بسحره ولو لم يقتل به أحدا فاستدلوا بآثار  عن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ، وبحديث جاء بذلك إلا أنه لم يصح . فمن الآثار  الدالة على ذلك ما رواه  البخاري  في صحيحه في كتاب ( الجهاد في باب الجزية ) : حدثنا علي بن عبد الله  ، حدثنا سفيان  قال : سمعت عمرا  قال : كنت جالسا مع  جابر بن زيد  وعمرو بن أوس  فحدثهما بجالة  سنة سبعين عام حج  مصعب بن الزبير  بأهل البصرة   عند درج زمزم  قال : كنت كاتبا لجزء بن معاوية  عم  الأحنف  ، فأتانا كتاب  عمر بن الخطاب  قبل موته بسنة : اقتلوا كل ساحر ، وفرقوا بين كل ذي محرم من المجوس  قال : فقتلنا في يوم واحد ثلاث سواحر وفرقنا بين المحارم منهم   . ورواه أيضا أحمد  ، وأبو داود    . واعلم أن لفظة " اقتلوا كل ساحر " إلخ في هذا الأثر ساقطة في بعض روايات  البخاري  ، ثابتة في بعضها ، وهي ثابتة في رواية مسدد  وأبي يعلى    . قاله في الفتح . 

 ومن الآثار الدالة على ذلك أيضا ما رواه مالك  في الموطأ عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن سعد بن زرارة  أنه بلغه أن  حفصة زوج النبي    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قتلت جارية لها سحرتها ، وقد كانت دبرتها فأمرت بها فقتلت   . قال مالك    : الساحر الذي يعمل السحر ولم يعمل ذلك له غيره هو مثل الذي قال الله تبارك وتعالى في كتابه : ولقد علموا لمن اشتراه ما له في الآخرة من خلاق   [ 2 102 ] فأرى أن يقتل ذلك إذا عمل ذلك من نفسه انتهى من الموطأ . 

 ونحوه أخرجه عبد الرزاق    . ومن الآثار الدالة على ذلك ما رواه  البخاري  في تاريخه الكبير : حدثنا إسحاق    . حدثنا  خالد الواسطي  ، عن  خالد الحذاء  ، عن أبي عثمان    : كان عند الوليد  رجل يلعب فذبح إنسانا وأبان رأسه ، فجاء  جندب الأزدي  فقتله   . حدثني عمرو بن محمد  ، حدثنا هشيم  عن خالد  عن أبي عثمان  عن  جندب البجلي    : أنه قتله . حدثنا موسى  قال حدثنا عبد الواحد  عن عاصم  عن أبي عثمان    : قتله جندب بن كعب    . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (281)
**سُورَةُ طه 
**صـ 54 إلى صـ 60**
*
*
*
*
 وفي ( فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد ) للعلامة الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن  ، رحمه الله تعالى بعد أن أشار لكلام  البخاري  في   [ ص: 54 ] التاريخ الذي ذكرنا ، ورواه البيهقي  في الدلائل مطولا ، وفيه : فأمر به الوليد  فسجن . فذكر القصة بتمامها ولها طرق كثيرة انتهى منه . 

 فهذه آثار عن ثلاثة من الصحابة في قتل الساحر : وهم عمر  وابنته  أم المؤمنين حفصة  رضي الله عنهم جميعا ، وجندب  ولم يعلم لهم مخالف من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم . ويعتضد ذلك بما رواه  للترمذي  ،  والدارقطني  عن جندب  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " حد الساحر ضربه بالسيف   " . وضعف الترمذي  إسناد هذا الحديث وقال : الصحيح عن جندب  موقوف ، وتضعيفه بأن في إسناده إسماعيل بن مسلم المكي  وهو يضعف في الحديث . وقال في ( فتح المجيد ) أيضا في الكلام على حديث جندب  المذكور : روى  ابن السكن  من حديث بريدة  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " يضرب ضربة واحدة فيكون أمة وحده   " ا ه منه . 

 وقال ابن كثير  في تفسيره بعد أن ذكر تضعيفه بإسماعيل  المذكور : قلت قد رواه  الطبراني  من وجه آخر ، عن الحسن  عن جندب  مرفوعا ا ه . وهذا يقويه كما ترى . 

 فهذه الآثار التي لم يعلم أن أحدا من الصحابة أنكرها على من عمل بها مع   اعتضادها بالحديث المرفوع المذكور هي حجة من قال بقتله مطلقا . والآثار   المذكورة والحديث فيهما الدلالة على أنه يقتل ولو لم يبلغ به سحره الكفر .   لأن الساحر الذي قتله جندب  رضي الله عنه كان سحره من نحو الشعوذة ، والأخذ بالعيون ، حتى إنه يخيل إليهم أنه أبان رأس الرجل ، والواقع بخلاف ذلك . وقول عمر    " اقتلوا كل ساحر   " يدل على ذلك لصيغة العموم . وممن قال بمقتضى هذه الآثار وهذا الحديث : مالك  ، وأبو حنيفة  ، وأحمد  في أصح الروايتين ، وعمر  ، وعثمان  ،  وابن عمر  ،  وحفصة  ،  وجندب بن عبد الله  ،  وجندب بن كعب  ،  وقيس بن سعد  ،  وعمر بن عبد العزيز    . وغيرهم ، كما نقله عنهم  ابن قدامة  في ( المغني ) خلافا  للشافعي  ، وابن المنذر  ومن وافقهما . 

 واحتج من قال : بأنه إن كان سحره لم يبلغ به الكفر لا يقتل بحديث  ابن مسعود  المتفق عليه " لا يحل دم امرئ مسلم إلا بإحدى ثلاث . . . " الحديث ، وقد قدمناه مرارا . وليس السحر الذي لم يكفر صاحبه من الثلاث المذكورة . قال القرطبي  منتصرا لهذا القول : وهذا صحيح ، ودماء المسلمين محظورة لا تستباح إلا بيقين ، ولا يقين مع الاختلاف ، والله أعلم . 

 واحتجوا أيضا بأن عائشة  رضي الله عنها باعت مدبرة لها سحرتها ، ولو وجب قتلها   [ ص: 55 ] لما حل بيعها . قاله ابن المنذر  ،   وغيره . وما حاوله بعضهم من الجمع بين الأدلة المذكورة بحمل السحر على   الذي يقتضي الكفر في قول من قال بالقتل ، وحمله على الذي لا يقتضي الكفر في   قول من قال بعدم القتل لا يصح . لأن الآثار الواردة في قتله جاءت بقتل   الساحر الذي سحره من نوع الشعوذة كساحر جندب  الذي   قتله ، وليس ذلك مما يقتضي الكفر المخرج من ملة الإسلام ، كما تقدم  إيضاحه  . فالجمع غير ممكن . وعليه فيجب الترجيح ، فبعضهم يرجح عدم القتل  بأن دماء  المسلمين حرام إلا بيقين . وبعضهم يرجح القتل بأن أدلته خاصة ،  ولا يتعارض  عام وخاص . لأن الخاص يقضي على العام عند أكثر أهل الأصول كما  هو مقرر في  محله . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : والأظهر عندي أن الساحر الذي لم يبلغ به   سحره الكفر ولم يقتل به إنسانا أنه لا يقتل . لدلالة النصوص القطعية ،   والإجماع على عصمة دماء المسلمين عامة إلا بدليل واضح . وقتل الساحر الذي   لم يكفر بسحره لم يثبت فيه شيء عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، والتجرؤ   على دم مسلم من غير دليل صحيح من كتاب أو سنة مرفوعة غير ظاهر عندي .   والعلم عند الله تعالى ، مع أن القول بقتله مطلقا قوي جدا لفعل الصحابة له   من غير نكير . 
المسألة السابعة 

 اعلم أن الناس اختلفوا في تعلم السحر من   غير عمل به . هل يجوز أو لا ؟ ، والتحقيق وهو الذي عليه الجمهور : هو أنه   لا يجوز ، ومن أصرح الأدلة في ذلك تصريحه تعالى بأنه يضر ولا ينفع في قوله :   ويتعلمون ما يضرهم ولا ينفعهم [ 2 102 ] وإذا أثبت الله أن السحر ضار  ونفى  أنه نافع فكيف يجوز تعلم ما هو ضرر محض لا نفع فيه ؟ ! 

 وجزم  الفخر الرازي  في تفسيره في سورة " البقرة " بأنه جائز بل واجب . قال ما نصه : 

 ( المسألة الخامسة ) في أن العلم بالسحر غير قبيح ، ولا محظور ، اتفق   المحققون على ذلك لأن العلم لذاته شريف ، وأيضا لعموم قوله تعالى : هل يستوي الذين يعلمون والذين لا يعلمون     [ 39 9 ] ، ولأن السحر لو لم يكن يعلم لما أمكن الفرق بينه وبين المعجزة  ،  والعلم بكون المعجز معجزا واجب ، وما يتوقف الواجب عليه فهو واجب ،  فهذا    [ ص: 56 ] يقتضي أن يكون تحصيل العلم بالسحر واجبا ، وما يكون واجبا كيف يكون حراما وقبيحا . انتهى منه بلفظه . 

 ولا يخفى سقوط هذا الكلام وعدم صحته . وقد تعقبه ابن كثير  في تفسيره بعد أن نقله عنه بلفظه الذي ذكرنا بما نصه : 

 وهذا الكلام فيه نظر من وجوه : أحدها قوله : " العلم بالسحر ليس بقبيح " إن عنى به ليس بقبيح عقلا فمخالفوه من المعتزلة  يمنعون هذا ، وإن عنى أنه ليس بقبيح شرعا ففي هذه الآية الكريمة يعني قوله تعالى ويتعلمون ما يضرهم ولا ينفعهم تبشيع لعلم السحر . وفي السنن " من أتى عرافا أو كاهنا فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد    " ، وفي السنن " من عقد عقدة ونفث فيها فقد سحر     " وقوله " ولا محظور ، اتفق المحققون على ذلك " كيف لا يكون محظورا مع  ما  ذكرنا من الآية ، والحديث ، واتفاق المحققين يقتضي أن يكون قد نص على  هذه  المسألة أئمة العلماء أو أكثرهم . وأين نصوصهم على ذلك ! ! 

 ثم إدخاله علم السحر في عموم قوله تعالى : قل هل يستوي الذين يعلمون والذين لا يعلمون     [ 39 9 ] فيه نظر . لأن هذه الآية إنما دلت على مدح العالمين العلم   الشرعي ، ولما قلت إن هذا منها ! ثم ترقيه إلى وجوب تعلمه بأنه لا يحصل   العلم بالمعجز إلا به ضعيف بل فاسد . لأن أعظم معجزات رسولنا عليه الصلاة   والسلام هي القرآن العظيم الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ، ولا من خلفه   تنزيل من حكيم حميد . 

 ثم إن العلم بأنه معجز لا يتوقف على علم السحر أصلا . ثم من المعلوم   بالضرورة أن الصحابة ، والتابعين وأئمة المسلمين وعامتهم كانوا يعلمون   المعجز ، ويفرقون بينه وبين غيره ، ولم يكونوا يعلمون السحر ، ولا تعلموه ،   ولا علموه ، والله أعلم . انتهى . 

 ولا يخفى أن كلام ابن كثير  هذا صواب ، وأن رده على الرازي  واقع موقعه ، وأن تعلم السحر لا ينبغي أن يختلف في منعه . لقوله جل وعلا : ويتعلمون ما يضرهم ولا ينفعهم   [ 2 102 ] . وقول ابن كثير  في كلامه المذكور : وفي الصحيح " من أتى عرافا أو كاهنا . . إلخ   " إن كان يعني أن الحديث بذلك صحيح فلا مانع ، وإن كان يعني أنه في الصحيحين أو أحدهما فليس كذلك . وبذلك كله تعلم أن قول ابن حجر  في ( فتح الباري ) : وقد أجاز بعض العلماء تعلم السحر لأمرين : إما لتمييز ما فيه كفر من غيره . وإما لإزالته عمن وقع فيه . 

 فأما الأول : فلا محذور فيه إلا من جهة الاعتقاد ، فإذا سلم الاعتقاد فمعرفة الشيء   [ ص:  57 ] بمجرده  لا تستلزم منعا . كمن يعرف كيفية عبادة أهل الأوثان للأوثان .  لأن كيفية  ما يعلمه الساحر إنما هي حكاية قول أو فعل ، بخلاف تعاطيه ،  والعمل به . 

 وأما الثاني : فإن كان لا يتم كما زعم بعضهم إلا بنوع من أنواع الكفر أو   الفسق فلا يحل أصلا ، وإلا جاز للمعنى المذكور . ا ه خلاف التحقيق ، إذ ليس   لأحد أن يبيح ما صرح الله بأنه يضر ، ولا ينفع ، مع أن تعلمه قد يكون   ذريعة للعمل به ، والذريعة إلى الحرام يجب سدها كما قدمناه . قال في   المراقي : 


**سد الذرائع إلى المحرم حتم كفتحها إلى المنحتم* 
*

 هذا هو الظاهر لنا . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
المسألة الثامنة 

 اعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في حل السحر عن المسحور . فأجازه بعضهم ، ومنعه بعضهم . وممن أجازه  سعيد بن المسيب  رحمه الله تعالى . قال  البخاري  في صحيحه ( باب هل يستخرج السحر ) : وقال قتادة    : قلت  لسعيد بن المسيب      : رجل به طب أو يؤخذ عن امرأته ، أيحل عنه ، أو ينشر ؟ قال : لا بأس به ،   إنما يريدون به الإصلاح . فأما ما ينفع فلم ينه عنه ا ه . ومال إلى هذا المزني    . وقال  الشافعي    : لا بأس بالنشرة . قاله القرطبي    . وقال أيضا : قال  ابن بطال    : وفي كتاب  وهب بن منبه      : أن يأخذ سبع ورقات من سدر أخضر فيدقه بين حجرين ، ثم يضربه بالماء   ويقرأ عليه آية الكرسي ثم يحسو منه ثلاث حسوات ويغتسل . فإنه يذهب عنه كل   ما به إن شاء الله تعالى ، وهو جيد للرجل إذا حبس عن أهله انتهى منه . 

 وممن أجاز النشرة وهي حل السحر عن المسحور :  أبو جعفر الطبري  ،  وعامر الشعبي  ، وغيرهما . وممن كره ذلك : الحسن    . وفي الصحيح عن عائشة  أنها قالت للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما سحره لبيد بن الأعصم    : هلا تنشرت ؟ فقال : " أما الله فقد شفاني وكرهت أن أثير على الناس شرا   " . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : التحقيق الذي لا ينبغي العدول عنه في هذه المسألة : أن استخراج السحر إن   كان بالقرآن كالمعوذتين ، وآية الكرسي ونحو ذلك مما تجوز الرقيا به فلا   مانع من ذلك . وإن كان بسحر أو بألفاظ عجمية ، أو بما لا يفهم معناه ، أو   بنوع آخر مما لا يجوز فإنه ممنوع . وهذا واضح وهو الصواب إن شاء الله تعالى   كما ترى . 

 [ ص: 58 ] وقال ابن حجر  في فتح الباري ما نصه : ( تكميل ) قال ابن القيم      : من أنفع الأدوية ، وأقوى ما يوجد من النشرة مقاومة السحر الذي هو من   تأثيرات الأرواح الخبيثة بالأدوية الإلهية : من الذكر ، والدعاء ، والقراءة   . فالقلب إذا كان ممتلئا من الله ، معمورا بذكره ، وله ورد من الذكر ،   والدعاء ، والتوجه ، لا يخل به كان ذلك من أعظم الأسباب المانعة من إصابة السحر له   . قال : وسلطان تأثير السحر هو في القلوب الضعيفة . ولهذا غالب ما يؤثر   فيه النساء ، والصبيان ، والجهال . لأن الأرواح الخبيثة إنما تنشط على   الأرواح ، تلقاها مستعدة لما يناسبها انتهى ملخصا . ويعكر عليه حديث الباب ،   وجواز السحر على النبي    - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - ، مع عظيم مقامه ، وصدق توجهه ، وملازمة ورده  ولكن يمكن الانفصال  عن ذلك بأن الذي ذكره محمول على الغالب ، وإنما وقع به -  صلى الله عليه  وسلم - لبيان تجويز ذلك ، والله أعلم انتهى من فتح الباري .  
المسألة التاسعة 

 اعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في تحقيق القدر الذي يمكن أن يبلغه تأثير السحر في المسحور ،   واعلم أن لهذه المسألة واسطة وطرفين : طرف لا خلاف في أن تأثير السحر   يبلغه كالتفريق بين الرجل وامرأته ، وكالمرض الذي يصيب المسحور من السحر   ونحو ذلك ، ودليل ذلك القرآن ، والسنة الصحيحة . أما القرآن فقوله تعالى : فيتعلمون منهما ما يفرقون به بين المرء وزوجه     [ 2 102 ] فصرح جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة بأن من تأثير السحر  التفريق  بين المرء وزوجه . وأما السنة فما ثبت في الصحيحين ، وغيرهما من  حديث عائشة  رضي الله عنها بألفاظ متعددة متقاربة : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سحر حتى كان يرى أنه يأتي النساء ، ولا يأتيهن . فقال :   " يا عائشة  أعلمت   أن الله قد أفتاني فيما استفتيته فيه ، أتاني رجلان فقعد أحدهما عند رأسي  ،  والآخر عند رجلي ، فقال الذي عند رأسي للآخر : ما بال الرجل ؟ قال :  مطبوب  ، قال : ومن طبه ؟ قال : لبيد بن الأعصم  رجل من بني زريق  حليف اليهودي كان منافقا ، قال : وفيم ؟ قال : في مشط ومشاطة ؟ قال : وأين ؟ قال : في جف طلعة ذكر تحت راعوفة فيبئر ذروان      " قالت : فأتى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - البئر حتى استخرجه ، فقال :  "  هذه البئر التي أربتها ، وكأن ماءها نقاعة الحناء ، وكأن نخلها رءوس   الشياطين ، فاستخرج " قالت فقلت : أفلا أي : تنشرت ؟ فقال : " أما الله فقد   شفاني وأكره أن أثير على أحد من الناس شرا " ا ه هذا لفظ  البخاري  في بعض رواياته لهذا الحديث . والقصة مشهورة صحيحة . ففي هذا الحديث الصحيح : أن تأثير السحر فيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم   - سبب له   [ ص: 59 ] المرض . بدليل قوله   " أما الله فقد شفاني   " وفي بعض الروايات الثابتة في صحيح  البخاري  ،   وغيره بلفظ : فقال أحدهما لصاحبه : ما وجع الرجل ؟ قال مطبوب . أي :  مسحور  . وهو تصريح بأن السحر سبب له وجعا . ونفي بعض الناس لهذه القصة  مستدلا  بأنها لا تجوز في حقه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، لقوله تعالى عن  الكفار  منكرا عليهم . إن تتبعون إلا رجلا مسحورا     [ 17 47 ] ساقط ؛ لأن الروايات الصحيحة الثابتة لا يمكن ردها بمثل هذه   الدعاوى . وسترى في آخر بحث هذه المسألة إن شاء الله تعالى إيضاح وجه ذلك .   وطرف لا خلاف في أن تأثير السحر لا يمكن أن يبلغه كإحياء الموتى ، وفلق   البحر ونحو ذلك . 

 قال القرطبي  في تفسيره :  أجمع المسلمون  على أنه ليس في السحر ما يفعل الله عنده إنزال الجراد ،  والقمل ، والضفادع  ، وفلق البحر ، وقلب العصا ، وإحياء الموتى ، وإنطاق  العجماء ، وأمثال  ذلك من عظيم آيات الرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام . فهذا  ونحوه مما يجب القطع  بأنه لا يكون لا يفعله الله عند إرادة الساحر . قال  القاضي أبو بكر بن الطيب    : وإنما منعنا ذلك بالإجماع ولولاه لأجزناه انتهى كلام القرطبي    . 

 وأما الواسطة فهي محل خلاف بين العلماء ، وهي هل يجوز أن ينقلب بالسحر   الإنسان حمارا مثلا ، والحمار إنسانا ؟ وهل يصح أن يطير الساحر في الهواء ،   وأن يستدق حتى يدخل من كوة ضيقة . وينتصب على رأس قصبة ، ويجري على خيط   مستدق ، ويمشي على الماء ، ويركب الكلب ونحو ذلك . فبعض الناس يجيز هذا .   وجزم بجوازه الفخر الرازي  في تفسيره ، وكذلك صاحب رشد الغافل ، وغيرهما . وبعضهم يمنع مثل هذا . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أما بالنسبة إلى أن الله قادر على   أن يفعل جميع ذلك ، وأنه يسبب ما شاء من المسببات على ما شاء من الأسباب   وإن لم تكن هناك مناسبة عقلية بين السبب ، والمسبب كما قدمناه مستوفى في   سورة " مريم " فلا مانع من ذلك ، والله جل وعلا يقول وما هم بضارين به من أحد إلا بإذن الله     [ 2 102 ] . وأما بالنسبة إلى ثبوت وقوع مثل ذلك بالفعل فلم يقم عليه   دليل مقنع . لأن غالب ما يستدل عليه به قائله حكايات لم تثبت عن عدول ،   ويجوز أن يكون ما وقع منها من جنس الشعوذة ، والأخذ بالعيون ، لا قلب   الحقيقة مثلا إلى حقيقة أخرى . وهذا هو الأظهر عندي ، والله تعالى أعلم . 
[ ص: 60 ] تنبيه 

 اعلم أن ما وقع من تأثير السحر في رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم     - لا يستلزم نقصا ، ولا محالا شرعيا حتى ترد بذلك الروايات الصحيحة .   لأنه من نوع الأعراض البشرية ، كالأمراض المؤثرة في الأجسام ، ولم يؤثر   البتة فيما يتعلق بالتبليغ . واستدلال من منع ذلك زاعما أنه محال في حقه -   صلى الله عليه وسلم - بآية إذ يقول الظالمون إن تتبعون إلا رجلا مسحورا   [ 17 47 ] مردود كما سنوضحه إن شاء الله في آخر هذا البحث . 

 قال ابن حجر  في الفتح : قال المازري      : أنكر بعض المبتدعة هذا الحديث ، وزعموا أنه يحط منصب النبوة ويشكك  فيها  . قالوا : وكل ما أدى إلى ذلك فهو باطل . وزعموا أن تجويز هذا يعدم  الثقة  بما شرعوه من الشرائع ، إذ يحتمل على هذا أن يخيل إليه أنه يرى جبريل  وليس هو ، ثم وأنه يوحى إليه بشيء ولم يوح إليه شيء . قال المازري      : هذا كله مردود . لأن الدليل قد قام على صدق النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم  - فيما يبلغه عن الله تعالى ، وعلى عصمته في التبليغ . والمعجزات  شاهدات  بتصديقه . فتجويز ما قام الدليل على خلافه باطل . وأما ما يتعلق  ببعض أمور  الدنيا التي لم يبعث لأجلها ، ولا كانت الرسالة من أجلها ، فهو  في ذلك عرضة  لما يعتري البشر كالأمراض . فغير بعيد أن يخيل الله في أمر من  أمور الدنيا  ما لا حقيقة له مع عصمته عن مثل ذلك في أمور الدين . قال :  وقد قال بعض  الناس : إن المراد بالحديث : أنه كان - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  يخيل إليه أنه  وطئ زوجاته ولم يكن وطئهن وهذا كثير ما يقع تخيله للإنسان  في المنام . فلا  يبعد أن يخيل إليه في اليقظة . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (282)
**سُورَةُ طه 
**صـ 61 إلى صـ 67**
*
*
*
*
 قلت : وهذا قد ورد صريحا في رواية  ابن عيينة  في الباب الذي يلي هذا ، ولفظه : " حتى كان يرى أنه يأتي النساء ، ولا يأتيهن   " وفي رواية الحميدي    " أنه يأتي أهله ، ولا يأتيهم   " قال الداودي    : " يرى " بضم أوله أي : يظن . وقال ابن التين    : ضبطت " يرى " بفتح أوله . قلت : وهو من الرأي لا من الرؤية فيرجع إلى معنى الظن . وفي مرسل  يحيى بن يعمر  عند عبد الرزاق    : سحر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن عائشة  ، حتى أنكر بصره . وعنده في مرسل  سعيد بن المسيب    : حتى كاد ينكر بصره . قال عياض  فظهر بهذا أن السحر إنما تسلط على جسده وظواهر جوارحه ، لا على تمييزه ومعتقده . قلت : ووقع في مرسل عبد الرحمن بن كعب  عند ابن سعد    : فقالت أخت لبيد بن الأعصم    : إن يكن نبينا فسيخبر ، وإلا فسيذهله هذا السحر حتى يذهب عقله : قلت : فوقع الشق الأول كما في هذا الحديث الصحيح . وقد   [ ص:  61 ] قال  بعض العلماء : لا يلزم من أنه كان يظن أنه فعل الشيء ولم يكن  فعله أن يجزم  بفعله ذلك ، وإنما يكون ذلك من جنس الخاطر يخطر ، ولا يثبت .  فلا يبقى على  هذا للملحد حجة . 

 وقال عياض    : يحتمل أن  يكون المراد  بالتخيل المذكور أنه يظهر له من نشاطه ما ألفه من سابق عادته  من الاقتدار  على الوطء ، فإذا دنا من المرأة فتر من ذلك كما هو شأن المعقود  ، ويكون  قوله في الرواية الأخرى " حتى كاد ينكر بصره " أي : صار كالذي  أنكر بصره  بحيث إنه إذا رأى الشيء يخيل إليه أنه على غير صفته . فإذا تأمله  عرف  حقيقته . ويؤيد جميع ما تقدم أنه لم ينقل عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  في  خبر من الأخبار أنه قال قولا فكان بخلاف ما أخبر به . وقال المهلب      : صون النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من الشياطين لا يمنع إرادتهم كيده ،   فقد مضى في الصحيح : أن شيطانا أراد أن يفسد عليه صلاته ، فأمكنه الله  منه .  فكذلك السحر ما ناله من ضرره ما يدخل نقصا على ما يتعلق بالتبليغ ،  بل هو  من جنس ما كان يناله من ضرر سائر الأمراض : من ضعف عن الكلام ، أو  عجز عن  بعض الفعل ، أو حدوث تخيل لا يستمر بل يزول . ويبطل الله كيد  الشياطين . 

 واستدل ابن القصار  على أن الذي أصابه كان من جنس المرض بقوله في آخر الحديث : " أما أنا فقد شفاني الله   " وفي الاستدلال به نظر . لكن يؤيد المدعي أن في رواية عمرة  عن عائشة  عند البيهقي  في الدلائل : فكان يدور ، ولا يدري ما وجعه   . وفي حديث  ابن عباس  عند ابن سعد    : مرض النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وأخذ عن النساء ، والطعام ، والشراب . فهبط عليه ملكان   . الحديث انتهى من ( فتح الباري ) . 

 وعلى كل حال فهو - صلى الله عليه وسلم - معصوم بالإجماع من كل ما يؤثر   خللا في التبليغ ، والتشريع . وأما بالنسبة إلى الأعراض البشرية : كأنواع   الأمراض ، والآلام ، ونحو ذلك فالأنبياء صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم يعتريهم   من ذلك ما يعتري البشر . لأنهم بشر كما قال تعالى عنهم : إن نحن إلا بشر مثلكم ولكن الله يمن على من يشاء من عباده   [ 14 11 ] ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

 وأما قوله تعالى : إذ يقول الظالمون إن تتبعون إلا رجلا مسحورا     [ 17 47 ] فمعناه أنهم يزعمون أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مسحور أو  مطبوب  ، قد خبله السحر فاختلط عقله فالتبس عليه أمره . يقولون ذلك لينفروا  الناس  عنه . وقال مجاهد    : " مسحورا " أي : مخدوعا . مثل قوله فأنى تسحرون   [ 23 89 ] أي : من أين تخدعون . ومعنى هذا راجع إلى   [ ص: 62 ] ما قبله . لأن المخدوع مغلوب في عقله . وقال أبو عبيدة  مسحورا معناه أن له سحرا أي : رئة فهو لا يستغني عن الطعام ، والشراب ، فهو مثلكم وليس بملك . كقولهم مال هذا الرسول يأكل الطعام ويمشي في الأسواق   [ 25 7 ] ، وقوله عن الكفار ما هذا إلا بشر مثلكم يأكل مما تأكلون منه ويشرب مما تشربون ولئن أطعتم بشرا مثلكم إنكم إذا لخاسرون   [ 23 33 - 34 ] ونحو ذلك من الآيات . ويقال لكل من أكل أو شرب من آدمي أو غيره : مسحور ومسحر . ومنه قول لبيد    : 


**فإن تسألينا فيم نحن فإننا عصافير من هذا الأنام المسحر* *

 وقال امرؤ القيس    : 


**أرانا موضعين لأمر غيب     ونسحر بالطعام وبالشراب 
**

 أي : نغذى ونعلل . 

 وإذا علمت أن أقوال العلماء في قوله " مسحورا " راجعة إلى دعواهم اختلال   عقله بالسحر أو الخديعة ، أو كونه بشرا علمت أنه لا دليل في الآية على منع   بعض التأثيرات العرضية التي لا تعلق لها بالتبليغ ، والتشريع كما ترى ،   والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وقد أشرنا فيما تقدم لحكم ساحر أهل الذمة ، واختلاف العلماء في قتله ، واستدلال من قال بأنه لا يقتل بعدم قتله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لبيد بن الأعصم  الذي   سحره . والقول بأنه قتله ضعيف ، ولم يثبت أنه قتله . وأظهر الأقوال عندنا   أنه لا يكون أشد حرمة من ساحر المسلمين ، بل يقتل كما يقتل ساحر المسلمين  .  وأما عدم قتله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لابن الأعصم  فقد بينت الروايات الصحيحة أنه ترك قتله اتقاء إثارة فتنة ، فدل على أنه لولا ذلك لقتله . وقد ترك المنافقين لئلا يقول الناس : محمد  يقتل أصحابه . فيكون في ذلك تنفير عن دين الإسلام مع اتفاق العلماء على قتل الزنديق وهو عبارة عن المنافق ، والله تعالى أعلم . 
قوله تعالى : فألقي السحرة سجدا قالوا آمنا برب هارون وموسى   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن سحرة فرعون  لما عاينوا عصا موسى  تبتلع جميع حبالهم وعصيهم خروا سجدا لله تعالى قائلين : آمنا بالله الذي هو رب هارون  وموسى    . فهداهم الله بذلك البرهان الإلهي ، هذه الهداية العظيمة . وقد أوضح تعالى هذا المعنى في مواضع أخر . كقوله في " الأعراف " : وأوحينا إلى موسى أن ألق عصاك فإذا هي تلقف ما يأفكون فوقع الحق وبطل ما كانوا يعملون فغلبوا هنالك وانقلبوا صاغرين وألقي السحرة ساجدين قالوا آمنا برب العالمين رب موسى وهارون   [ 7 117 ] ،   [ ص: 63 ] وقوله في " الشعراء " : فألقى موسى عصاه فإذا هي تلقف ما يأفكون فألقي السحرة ساجدين قالوا آمنا برب العالمين رب موسى وهارون     [ 26 45 - 48 ] ، وقوله : فألقي يدل على قوة البرهان الذي عاينوه .  كأنهم  أمسكهم إنسان وألقاهم ساجدين بالقوة لعظم المعجزة التي عاينوها .  وذكر في  قصتهم أنهم عاينوا منازلهم في الجنة في سجودهم . والظاهر أن ذلك  من نوع  الإسرائيليات ، وأطلق عليهم اسم السحرة في حال سجودهم لله مؤمنين  به نظرا  إلى حالهم الماضية . كقوله : وآتوا اليتامى أموالهم   [ 4 2 ] فأطلق عليهم اسم اليتم بعد البلوغ نظرا إلى الحال الماضية كما هو معروف في محله . 

 والظاهر أن تقديم هارون  على موسى  في هذه الآية لمراعاة فواصل الآيات . 

 واعلم أن علم السحر مع خسته ، وأن الله صرح بأنه لا يضر ، ولا ينفع ، قد كان سببا لإيمان سحرة فرعون      . لأنهم لمعرفتهم بالسحر عرفوا معجزة العصا خارجة عن طور السحر ، وأنها   أمر إلهي فلم يداخلهم شك في ذلك . فكان ذلك سببا لإيمانهم الراسخ الذي لا   يزعزعه الوعيد ، والتهديد . ولو كانوا غير عالمين بالسحر جدا ، لأمكن أن   يظنوا أن مسألة العصا من جنس الشعوذة . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : قال آمنتم له قبل أن آذن لكم إنه لكبيركم الذي علمكم السحر فلأقطعن أيديكم وأرجلكم من خلاف ولأصلبنكم في جذوع النخل ولتعلمن أينا أشد عذابا وأبقى   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن سحرة فرعون  لما آمنوا برب هارون  وموسى  قال لهم فرعون  منكرا   عليهم : آمنتم له أي : صدقتموه في أنه نبي مرسل من الله ، وآمنتم بالله   قبل أن آذن لكم . يعني أنهم لم يكفوا عن الإيمان حتى يأذن لهم ، لأنه يزعم   أنهم لا يحق لهم أن يفعلوا شيئا إلا بعد إذنه هو لهم . وقال لهم أيضا : إن  موسى  هو  كبيرهم . أي : كبير السحرة  وأستاذهم الذي علمهم السحر . ثم هددهم مقسما  على أنه يقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم  من خلاف ؛ يعني اليد اليمنى ، والرجل اليسرى  مثلا . لأنه أشد على الإنسان  من قطعهما من جهة واحدة . لأنه إن كان قطعهما  من جهة واحدة يبقى عنده شق  كامل صحيح ، بخلاف قطعهما من خلاف . فالجنب  الأيمن يضعف بقطع اليد ،  والأيسر يضعف بقطع الرجل كما هو معلوم . وأنه  يصلبهم في جذوع النخل ، وجذع  النخلة هو أخشن جذع من جذوع الشجر ، والتصليب  عليه أشد من التصليب على  غيره من   [ ص: 64 ] الجذوع كما هو معروف . 

 وما ذكره جل وعلا عنه هنا أوضحه في غير هذا الموضع أيضا . كقوله في سورة " الشعراء " : قال آمنتم له قبل أن آذن لكم إنه لكبيركم الذي علمكم السحر فلسوف تعلمون لأقطعن أيديكم وأرجلكم من خلاف ولأصلبنكم أجمعين   [ 26 49 ] . وذكر هذا أيضا في سورة " الأعراف " وزاد فيها التصريح بفاعل ، قال : وادعاء فرعون  أن موسى  ، والسحرة تمالئوا على أن يظهروا أنه غلبهم مكرا ليتعاونوا على إخراج فرعون وقومه من مصر    . وذلك في قوله : قال فرعون آمنتم به قبل أن آذن لكم إن هذا لمكر مكرتموه في المدينة لتخرجوا منها أهلها فسوف تعلمون لأقطعن أيديكم وأرجلكم من خلاف ثم لأصلبنكم أجمعين   [ 7 123 - 124 ] " وقوله في " طه " : ولأصلبنكم في جذوع النخل يبين أن التصليب في جذوع النخل هو مراده بقوله في " الأعراف ، والشعراء " : ولأصلبنكم أجمعين   [ 7 124 ، 26 49 ] . أي : في جذوع النخل ، وتعدية التصليب بـ " في " أسلوب عربي معروف ، ومنه قول سويد بن أبي كاهل    : 


**هم صلبوا العبدي في جذع نخلة فلا عطست شيبان إلا بأجدعا* *

 ومعلوم عند علماء البلاغة : أن في مثل هذه الآية استعارة تبعية في معنى   الحرف كما سيأتي إن شاء الله تعالى إيضاح كلامهم في ذلك ونحوه في سورة "   القصص " . وقد أوضحنا في كتابنا المسمى ( منع جواز المجاز في المنزل للتعبد   والإعجاز ) . أن ما يسميه البلاغيون من أنواع المجاز مجازا كلها أساليب   عربية نطقت بها العرب في لغتها . وقد بينا وجه عدم جواز المجاز في القرآن   وما يترتب على ذلك من المحذور . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : ولتعلمن أينا أشد عذابا وأبقى قال بعض أهل العلم : ولتعلمن أينا   : يعني أنا ، أم رب موسى  أشد عذابا وأبقى . واقتصر على هذا القرطبي    . وعليه ففرعون يدعي أن عذابه أشد وأبقى من عذاب الله . وهذا كقوله : أنا ربكم الأعلى   [ 79 24 ] ، وقوله : ما علمت لكم من إله غيري   [ 28 38 ] ، وقوله : لئن اتخذت إلها غيري لأجعلنك من المسجونين   [ 26 29 ] . وقال بعضهم : ولتعلمن أينا أنا ، أم موسى أشد عذابا وأبقى . وعلى هذا فهو كالتهكم بموسى  لاستضعافه له ، وأنه لا يقدر على أن يعذب من لم يطعه . كقوله : أم أنا خير من هذا الذي هو مهين   [ 43 52 ] . والله جل وعلا أعلم . 

 [ ص: 65 ] واعلم  أن العلماء اختلفوا : هل فعل  بهم فرعون ما توعدهم به ، أو لم يفعله بهم ؟  فقال قوم : قتلهم وصلبهم .  وقوم أنكروا ذلك ، وأظهرهما عندي : أنه لم  يقتلهم ، وأن الله عصمهم منه  لأجل إيمانهم الراسخ بالله تعالى . لأن الله  يقول لموسى  وهارون    : أنتما ومن اتبعكما الغالبون   [ 28 35 ] ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : قالوا لن نؤثرك على ما جاءنا من البينات والذي فطرنا فاقض ما أنت قاض إنما تقضي هذه الحياة الدنيا   . 

 قوله : لن نؤثرك أي : لن نختار اتباعك وكوننا من حزبك ، وسلامتنا من عذابك   على ما جاءنا من البينات . كمعجزة العصا التي أتتنا وتيقنا صحتها .  والواو  في قوله والذي فطرنا عاطفة على " ما " من قوله : على ما جاءنا أي : لن نختارك على ما جاءنا من البينات ولا على والذي فطرنا أي : خلقنا وأبرزنا من العدم إلى الوجود . وقيل : هي واو القسم ، والمقسم عليه محذوف دل عليه ما قبله . أي : والذي فطرنا لا نؤثرك على ما جاءنا من البينات فاقض ما أي : اصنع ما أنت صانع . فلسنا راجعين عما نحن عليه إنما تقضي هذه الحياة الدنيا أي : إنما ينفذ أمرك فيها . فـ " هذه " منصوب على الظرف على الأصح . أي : وليس فيها شيء يهم لسرعة زوالها وانقضائها . 

 وما ذكره جل وعلا عنهم في هذا الموضع : من ثباتهم على الإيمان ، وعدم   مبالاتهم بتهديد فرعون ووعيده رغبة فيما عند الله قد ذكره في غير هذا   الموضع . كقوله في " الشعراء " عنهم في القصة بعينها : قالوا لا ضير إنا إلى ربنا منقلبون   [ 26 \ 50 ] . وقوله في " الأعراف " : قالوا إنا إلى ربنا منقلبون وما تنقم منا إلا أن آمنا بآيات ربنا لما جاءتنا ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا وتوفنا مسلمين   [ 7 125 - 126 ] . وقوله : فاقض ما أنت قاض عائد الصلة محذوف ، أي : ما أنت قاضيه لأنه مخفوض بالوصف ، كما أشار له في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**كذاك حذف ما بوصف خفضا كأنت قاض بعد أمر من قضى* 
*

 ونظيره من كلام العرب قول سعد بن ناشب المازني    : 


**ويصغر في عيني تلادي إذا انثنت     يميني بإدراك الذي كنت طالبا 
**

 [ ص: 66 ] أي : طالبه . 
قوله تعالى : إنا آمنا بربنا ليغفر لنا خطايانا وما أكرهتنا عليه من السحر والله خير وأبقى   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن فرعون لعنه الله لما قال للسحرة ما قال لما آمنوا ، قالوا له : إنا آمنا بربنا ليغفر لنا خطايانا   [ 20 73 ] يعنون ذنوبهم السالفة كالكفر ، وغيره من المعاصي وما أكرهتنا عليه من السحر أي : ويغفر لنا ما أكرهتنا عليه من السحر . وهذا الذي ذكره عنهم هنا أشار له في غير هذا الموضع . كقوله تعالى في " الشعراء " عنهم : إنا إلى ربنا منقلبون إنا نطمع أن يغفر لنا ربنا خطايانا أن كنا أول المؤمنين   [ 26 50 - 51 ] وقوله عنهم في " الأعراف " : ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا وتوفنا مسلمين   [ 7 126 ] . وفي آية طه " هذا سؤال معروف ، وهو أن يقال : قولهم وما أكرهتنا عليه من السحر   [ 20 73 ] يدل على أنه أكرههم عليه ، مع أنه دلت آيات أخر على أنهم فعلوه طائعين غير مكرهين ، كقوله في " طه " : فتنازعوا أمرهم بينهم وأسروا النجوى قالوا إن هذان لساحران يريدان أن يخرجاكم من أرضكم بسحرهما ويذهبا بطريقتكم المثلى فأجمعوا كيدكم ثم ائتوا صفا وقد أفلح اليوم من استعلى   [ 20 62 - 63 ] . فقولهم : فأجمعوا كيدكم ثم ائتوا صفا   [ 20 64 ] صريح في أنهم غير مكرهين . وكذلك قوله عنهم في " الشعراء " : قالوا لفرعون أئن لنا لأجرا إن كنا نحن الغالبين قال نعم وإنكم إذا لمن المقربين   [ 26 41 ] وقوله في " الأعراف " : قالوا إن لنا لأجرا إن كنا نحن الغالبين قال نعم وإنكم لمن المقربين   [ 7 113 - 114 ] فتلك الآيات تدل على أنهم غير مكرهين . 

 وللعلماء عن هذا السؤال أجوبة معروفة : 

 ( منها ) : أنه أكرههم على الشخوص من أماكنهم ليعارضوا موسى  بسحرهم   ، فلما أكرهوا على القدوم وأمروا بالسحر أتوه طائعين ، فإكراههم بالنسبة   إلى أول الأمر ، وطوعهم بالنسبة إلى آخر الأمر ، فانفكت الجهة وبذلك ينتفي   التعارض ، ويدل لهذا قوله : وابعث في المدائن حاشرين   [ 26 36 ] وقوله : وأرسل في المدائن حاشرين   [ 7 111 ] . 

 ( ومنها ) : أنه كان يكرههم على تعليم أولادهم السحر في حال صغرهم ، وأن   ذلك هو مرادهم بإكراههم على السحر . ولا ينافي ذلك أنهم فعلوا ما فعلوا من   السحر بعد تعلمهم وكبرهم طائعين . 

 [ ص: 67 ]   ( ومنها ) : أنهم قالوا لفرعون : أرنا موسى  نائما   : ففعل فوجدوه قرب عصاه ، فقالوا : ما هذا بسحر الساحر ! لأن الساحر إذا   نام بطل سحره . فأبى إلا أن يعارضوه ، وألزمهم بذلك . فلما لم يجدوا بدا  من  ذلك فعلوه طائعين . وأظهرها عندي الأول ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وقوله : في هذه الآية الكريمة خطايانا جمع خطيئة ، وهي الذنب العظيم .   كالكفر ونحوه . والفعيلة تجمع على فعائل ، والهمزة في فعائل مبدلة من الياء   في فعيلة ، ومثلها الألف ، والواو ، كما أشار له في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**والمد زيد ثالثا في الواحد همزا يرى في مثل كالقلائد 

**فأصل   خطايا " خطائي " بياء مكسورة ، وهي ياء خطيئة ، وهمزة بعدها هي لام  الكلمة  . ثم أبدلت الياء همزة على حد الإبدال في صحائف فصارت خطائئ  بهمزتين ، ثم  أبدلت الثانية ياء للزوم إبدال الهمزة المتطرفة بعد الهمزة  المكسورة ياء ،  فصارت خطائي ، ثم فتحت الهمزة الأولى تخفيفا فصار خطاءي ،  ثم أبدلت الياء  ألفا لتحركها وانفتاح ما قبلها فصار خطاءا بألفين بينهما  همزة ، والهمزة  تشبه الألف ، فاجتمع شبه ثلاثة ألفات ، فأبدلت الهمزة ياء  فصار خطايا بعد  خمسة أعمال ، وإلى ما ذكرنا أشار في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**وافتح ورد الهمز يا فيما أعل     لاما وفي مثل هراوة جعل 
**واوا . . . إلخ . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (283)
**سُورَةُ طه 
**صـ 68 إلى صـ 74**
*
*
*
*

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : والله خير وأبقى ظاهره   المتبادر منه : أن المعنى خير من فرعون وأبقى منه . لأنه باق لا يزول  ملكه  ، ولا يذل ، ولا يموت ، ولا يعزل . كما أوضحنا هذا المعنى في سورة "  النحل  " في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وله الدين واصبا     [ 16 52 ] . أي : بخلاف فرعون ، وغيره من ملوك الدنيا فإنه لا يبقى ، بل   يموت أو يعزل ، أو يذل بعد العز . وأكثر المفسرين على أن المعنى : أن  ثوابه  خير مما وعدهم فرعون في قوله : قالوا لفرعون أئن لنا لأجرا إن كنا نحن الغالبين قال نعم وإنكم إذا لمن المقربين   [ 7 113 - 114 ] . وأبقى : أي : أدوم . لأن ما وعدهم به فرعون زائل ، وثواب الله باق . كما قال تعالى : ما عندكم ينفد وما عند الله باق   [ 16 96 ] وقال تعالى : بل تؤثرون الحياة الدنيا والآخرة خير وأبقى   [ 87 16 ] . وقال بعض العلماء : وأبقى أي : أبقى عذابا من عذابك ، وأدوم منه . وعليه فهو رد لقول فرعون ولتعلمن أينا أشد عذابا وأبقى  [ ص: 68 ] ومعنى أبقى أكثر بقاء . 
قوله تعالى : إنه من يأت ربه مجرما فإن له جهنم لا يموت فيها ولا يحيا   . 

 ذكر الله جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : إنه أي : الأمر والشأن من يأت   ربه يوم القيامة في حال كونه مجرما أي : مرتكبا الجريمة في الدنيا حتى مات   على ذلك كالكافر عياذا بالله تعالى فإن له عند الله جهنم يعذب فيها فـ لا   يموت فيستريح ولا يحيا حياة فيها راحة . 

 وهذا الذي ذكره هنا أوضحه في غير هذا الموضع : كقوله : والذين كفروا لهم نار جهنم لا يقضى عليهم فيموتوا ولا يخفف عنهم من عذابها كذلك نجزي كل كفور   [ 30 36 ] وقوله تعالى : واستفتحوا وخاب كل جبار عنيد من ورائه جهنم ويسقى من ماء صديد يتجرعه ولا يكاد يسيغه ويأتيه الموت من كل مكان وما هو بميت ومن ورائه عذاب غليظ   [ 14 15 - 17 ] وقوله تعالى : كلما نضجت جلودهم بدلناهم جلودا غيرها ليذوقوا العذاب   [ 4 56 ] وقوله تعالى : ويتجنبها الأشقى الذي يصلى النار الكبرى ثم لا يموت فيها ولا يحيا   [ 87 11 - 13 ] وقوله تعالى : ونادوا يامالك ليقض علينا ربك قال إنكم ماكثون   [ 43 77 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . ونظير ذلك من كلام العرب قول  عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود  أحد فقهاء المدينة السبعة : 


**ألا من لنفس لا تموت فينقضي شقاها ولا تحيا حياة لها طعم 
**
**قوله تعالى : ومن يأته مؤمنا قد عمل الصالحات فأولئك لهم الدرجات العلا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : " أن " ومن يأته يوم القيامة في حال كونه مؤمنا قد عمل الصالحات أي : في الدنيا حتى مات على ذلك فأولئك لهم عند الله الدرجات العلا والعلا : جمع عليا وهي تأنيث الأعلى . وقد أشار إلى هذا المعنى في غير هذا الموضع . كقوله تعالى : وللآخرة أكبر درجات وأكبر تفضيلا   [ 17 21 ] وقوله : ولكل درجات مما عملوا   [ 6 132 ] ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 
قوله تعالى : ولقد أوحينا إلى موسى أن أسر بعبادي فاضرب لهم طريقا في البحر يبسا لا تخاف دركا ولا تخشى   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة . أنه أوحى إلى نبيه موسى  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة   [ ص: 69 ] والسلام : أن يسري بعباده ، وهم بنو إسرائيل  فيخرجهم   من قبضة فرعون ليلا ، وأن يضرب لهم طريقا في البحر يبسا ، أي : يابسا لا   ماء فيه ، ولا بلل ، وأنه لا يخاف دركا من فرعون وراءه أن يناله بسوء .  ولا  يخشى من البحر أمامه أن يغرق قومه . وقد أوضح هذه القصة في غير هذا  الموضع  ، كقوله في سورة " الشعراء " : وأوحينا إلى موسى أن أسر بعبادي إنكم متبعون فأرسل فرعون في المدائن حاشرين إن هؤلاء لشرذمة قليلون وإنهم لنا لغائظون وإنا لجميع حاذرون فأخرجناهم من جنات وعيون وكنوز ومقام كريم كذلك وأورثناها بني إسرائيل فأتبعوهم مشرقين فلما تراءى الجمعان قال أصحاب موسى إنا لمدركون قال كلا إن معي ربي سيهدين فأوحينا إلى موسى أن اضرب بعصاك البحر فانفلق فكان كل فرق كالطود العظيم   [ 26 52 - 63 ] . 

 فقوله في " الشعراء " : أن اضرب بعصاك البحر فانفلق   [ 26 63 ] أي : فضربه فانفلق يوضح معنى قوله : فاضرب لهم طريقا في البحر يبسا   [ 20 77 ] وقوله : قال أصحاب موسى إنا لمدركون قال كلا إن معي ربي سيهدين   [ 26 61 - 62 ] يوضح معنى قوله : لا تخاف دركا ولا تخشى وقد أشار تعالى إلى ذلك في قوله في " الدخان " : فدعا ربه أن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون فأسر بعبادي ليلا إنكم متبعون واترك البحر رهوا إنهم جند مغرقون   [ 44 22 - 24 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقد قدمنا طرفا من ذلك في سورة " البقرة " ، والقصة معروفة واضحة من القرآن العظيم . وقرأ نافع  ، وابن كثير      " أن اسر " بهمزة وصل وكسر نون أن لالتقاء الساكنين ، والباقون قرءوا أن   أسر بهمزة قطع مفتوحة مع إسكان نون " أن " وقد قدمنا في سورة " هود " أن   أسرى وسرى لغتان وبينا شواهد ذلك العربية . وقرأ حمزة  لا   تخف بسكون الفاء بدون ألف بين الخاء ، والفاء ، وهو مجزوم لأنه جزاء  الطلب  ، أي : فاضرب لهم طريقا في البحر يبسا لا تخف . وقد قدمنا أن نحو  ذلك من  الجزم بشرط محذوف تدل عليه صيغة الطلب ، أي : أن تضرب لهم طريقا في  البحر  يبسا لا تخف . وعلى قراءة الجمهور " لا تخاف " بالرفع ، فلا إشكال  في قوله  ولا تخشى لأنه فعل مضارع مرفوع بضمة مقدرة على الألف ، معطوف على  فعل مضارع  مرفوع هو قوله : لا تخاف . 

 وأما على قراءة حمزة    " لا تخف " بالجزم ففي قوله ولا تخشى إشكال معروف ، وهو أنه معطوف على مضارع مجزوم ، وذلك يقتضي جزمه ، ولو جزم لحذفت   [ ص: 70 ] الألف من تخشى على حد قوله في الخلاصة : 


**واحذف جازما ثلاثهن تقض حكما لازما* *

 والألف لم تحذف فوقع الإشكال بسبب ذلك . 

 وأجيب عنه من ثلاثة أوجه : 

 الأول : أن ولا تخشى مستأنف خبر مبتدأ محذوف ، تقديره : وأنت لا تخشى ، أي : ومن شأنك أنك آمن لا تخشى . 

 والثاني : أن الفعل مجزوم ، والألف ليست هي الألف التي في موضع لام الكلمة ، ولكنها زيدت للإطلاق من أجل الفاصلة ، كقوله : فأضلونا السبيل   [ 33 67 ] وقوله : وتظنون بالله الظنون   [ 33 10 ] . 

 والثالث : أن إشباع الحركة بحرف مد يناسبها أسلوب معروف من أساليب اللغة العربية ، كقول عبد يغوث بن وقاص الحارثي    : 


**وتضحك مني شيخة عبشمية     كأن لم تر قبلي أسيرا يمانيا 
**

 وقول الراجز : 


**إذا العجوز غضبت فطلق     ولا ترضاها ولا تملق 
**

 وقول الآخر : 


**قلت وقد خرت على الكلكال     يا ناقتي ما جلت من مجال 


**وقول عنترة  في معلقته : 


**ينباع من ذفري غضوب جسرة     زيافة مثل الفنيق المكدم 
**

 فالأصل في البيت الأول : كأن لم تر ، ولكن الفتحة أشبعت . والأصل في   الثاني ، ولا ترضها ، ولكن الفتحة أشبعت . والأصل في الثالث على الكلكال   يعني الصدر ، ولكن الفتحة أشبعت . والأصل في الرابع ينبع يعني أن العرق   ينبع من عظم الذفرى من ناقته على التحقيق ، ولكن الفتحة أشبعت ، وإشباع   الفتحة بألف في هذه الأبيات وأمثالها مما لم نذكره ليس لضرورة للشعر لتصريح   علماء العربية بأنه أسلوب عربي معروف . ويؤيد ذلك أنه مسموع في النثر ،   كقولهم في النثر : كلكال ، وخاتام ، وداناق ، يعنون كلكلا ، وخاتما ،   ودانقا . وقد أوضحنا هذه المسألة ، وأكثرنا من شواهدها العربية في كتابنا     [ ص: 71 ]   ( دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب ) في سورة " البلد " في الكلام على قوله : لا أقسم بهذا البلد   [ 90 1 ] مع قوله : وهذا البلد الأمين   [ 95 3 ] وقال  الزمخشري  في تفسير هذه الآية فاضرب لهم طريقا     : فاجعل لهم طريقا ، من قولهم : ضرب له في ماله سهما ، وضرب اللبن عمله ا   هـ . والتحقيق أن يبسا صفة مشبهة جاءت على فعل بفتحتين كبطل وحسن . وقال  الزمخشري      : اليبس مصدر وصف به . يقال : يبس يبسا ويبسا ، ونحوهما العدم ، والعدم ،   ومن ثم وصف به المؤنث فقيل : شاتنا يبس ، وناقتنا يبس . إذا جف لبنها . 

 وقوله : لا تخاف دركا الدرك  : اسم مصدر بمعنى  الإدراك ، أي : لا يدرك فرعون وجنوده ، ولا يلحقونك من  ورائك ، ولا تخشى  من البحر أمامك . وعلى قراءة الجمهور لا تخاف فالجملة حال  من الضمير في  قوله فاضرب أي : فاضرب لهم طريقا في حال كونك غير خائف دركا ،  ولا خاش .  وقد تقرر في علم النحو أن الفعل المضارع المنفي بلا إذا كانت  جملته حالية  وجب الربط فيها بالضمير وامتنع بالواو . كقوله هنا : فاضرب لهم طريقا أي : في حال كونك لا تخاف دركا ، وقوله ما لي لا أرى الهدهد   [ 27 20 ] وقوله : وما لنا لا نؤمن بالله   [ 5 84 ] ونظير ذلك من كلام العرب قول الشاعر : 


**ولو أن قوما لارتفاع قبيلة     دخلوا السماء دخلتها لا أحجب 
**

 يعني دخلتها في حال كوني غير محجوب ، وبذلك تعلم أن قوله في الخلاصة : 


**وذات بدء بمضارع ثبت     حوت ضميرا ومن الواو خلت 
**

 في مفهومه تفصيل كما هو معلوم في علم النحو . 
قوله تعالى : فأتبعهم فرعون بجنوده فغشيهم من اليم ما غشيهم   . 

 التحقيق أن أتبع واتبع بمعنى واحد . فقوله : فـ أتبعهم أي : اتبعهم ، ونظيره قوله تعالى : فأتبعه شهاب ثاقب   [ 37 \ 10 ] وقوله : فأتبعه الشيطان الآية [ 7 \ 175 ] . والمعنى : أن موسى  لما أسرى ببني إسرائيل  ليلا أتبعهم فرعون وجنوده فغشيهم من اليم     [ 20 \ 78 ] أي : البحر ما غشيهم أي : أغرق الله فرعون وجنوده في البحر   فهلكوا عن آخرهم . وما ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة من أن فرعون  أتبع  بني إسرائيل  هو وجنوده ، وأن الله أغرقهم في البحر أوضحه في غير هذا   [ ص:  72 ] الموضع  . وقد بين تعالى أنهم اتبعوهم في أول النهار عند إشراق الشمس  ، فمن الآيات  الدالة على اتباعه لهم قوله تعالى في " الشعراء " : وأوحينا إلى موسى أن أسر بعبادي إنكم متبعون   [ 26 \ 52 ] يعني سيتبعكم فرعون  وجنوده . ثم بين كيفية اتباعه لهم فقال فأرسل فرعون في المدائن حاشرين إن هؤلاء لشرذمة قليلون وإنهم لنا لغائظون وإنا لجميع حاذرون فأخرجناهم من جنات وعيون وكنوز ومقام كريم كذلك وأورثناها بني إسرائيل فأتبعوهم مشرقين فلما تراءى الجمعان قال أصحاب موسى إنا لمدركون قال كلا إن معي ربي سيهدين   [ 26 \ 53 - 62 ] . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية : فأتبعوهم مشرقين أي : أول النهار عند إشراق الشمس . ومن الآيات الدالة على ذلك أيضا قوله تعالى في " يونس " : وجاوزنا ببني إسرائيل البحر فأتبعهم فرعون وجنوده بغيا وعدوا   [ 10 \ 90 ] وقوله في " الدخان " : فأسر بعبادي ليلا إنكم متبعون   [ 44 \ 23 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الدالة على إتباعه لهم . وأما غرقه هو وجميع قومه المشار إليه بقوله هنا : فغشيهم من اليم ما غشيهم فقد أوضحه تعالى في مواضع متعددة من كتابه العزيز . كقوله في " الشعراء " : فأوحينا إلى موسى أن اضرب بعصاك البحر فانفلق فكان كل فرق كالطود العظيم وأزلفنا ثم الآخرين وأنجينا موسى ومن معه أجمعين ثم أغرقنا الآخرين إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين   [ 26 \ 63 - 67 ] وقوله في " الأعراف " : فانتقمنا منهم فأغرقناهم في اليم   [ 136 ] وقوله في " الزخرف " : فلما آسفونا انتقمنا منهم فأغرقناهم أجمعين   [ 43 \ 55 ] وقوله في " البقرة " : وإذ فرقنا بكم البحر فأنجيناكم وأغرقنا آل فرعون وأنتم تنظرون   [ 2 \ 50 ] وقوله في " يونس " : حتى إذا أدركه الغرق قال آمنت أنه لا إله إلا الذي آمنت به بنو إسرائيل وأنا من المسلمين   [ 10 \ 90 ] وقوله في " الدخان " : واترك البحر رهوا إنهم جند مغرقون   [ 44 \ 24 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . والتعبير بالاسم المبهم الذي هو الموصول في قوله فغشيهم من اليم ما غشيهم   [ 20 \ 78 ] يدل على تعظيم الأمر وتفخيم شأنه ، ونظيره في القرآن قوله : إذ يغشى السدرة ما يغشى   [ 53 \ 16 ] وقوله : والمؤتفكة أهوى فغشاها ما غشى   [ 53 \ 53 - 54 ] وقوله : فأوحى إلى عبده ما أوحى   [ 53 \ 10 ] . واليم : البحر . والمعنى : فأصابهم من البحر ما أصابهم وهو الغرق ، والهلاك المستأصل . 
[ ص: 73 ] قوله تعالى : وأضل فرعون قومه وما هدى   . 

 يعني أن فرعون أضل قومه عن طريق الحق وما هداهم إليها . وهذه الآية الكريمة بين الله فيها كذب فرعون في قوله : قال فرعون ما أريكم إلا ما أرى وما أهديكم إلا سبيل الرشاد   [ 40 29 ] ومن الآيات الموضحة لذلك قوله تعالى : ولقد أرسلنا موسى بآياتنا وسلطان مبين إلى فرعون وملئه فاتبعوا أمر فرعون وما أمر فرعون برشيد يقدم قومه يوم القيامة فأوردهم النار وبئس الورد المورود     [ 11 96 - 98 ] والنكتة البلاغية في حذف المفعول في قوله وما هدى ولم  يقل  وما هداهم ، هي مراعاة فواصل الآيات ، ونظيره في القرآن قوله تعالى : ما ودعك ربك وما قلى   [ 93 3 ] . 
قوله تعالى : يا بني إسرائيل قد أنجيناكم من عدوكم وواعدناكم جانب الطور الأيمن ونزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : امتنانه على بني إسرائيل  بإنجائه   إياهم من عدوهم فرعون ، وأنه واعدهم جانب الطور الأيمن ، وأنه نزل عليهم   المن ، والسلوى ، وقال لهم : كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم . ولا تطغوا فيغضب   عليكم ربكم . وما ذكره هنا أوضحه في غير هذا الموضع . كقوله في امتنانه   عليهم بإنجائهم من عدوهم فرعون في " سورة البقرة " : وإذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون أبناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم   [ 2 49 ] وقوله في " الأعراف " : وإذ أنجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يقتلون أبناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم   [ 7 141 ] وقوله في " الدخان " : ولقد نجينا بني إسرائيل من العذاب المهين من فرعون إنه كان عاليا من المسرفين   [ 44 30 - 31 ] وقوله في سورة " إبراهيم " : وإذ   قال موسى لقومه اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم إذ أنجاكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم   سوء العذاب ويذبحون أبناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم   [ 14 6 ] وقوله في " الشعراء " كذلك وأورثناها بني إسرائيل   [ 26 59 ] وقوله في " الدخان " كذلك وأورثناها قوما آخرين   [ 44 28 ] وقوله في " الأعراف " : وأورثنا القوم الذين كانوا يستضعفون مشارق الأرض ومغاربها   [ 7 137 ] وقوله في " القصص " : ونريد أن نمن على الذين استضعفوا في الأرض ونجعلهم أئمة إلى قوله يحذرون [ 28 6 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 [ ص: 74 ] وقوله هنا : وواعدناكم جانب الطور الأيمن   [ 20 80 ] الأظهر أن ذلك الوعد هو المذكور في قوله : وواعدنا موسى ثلاثين ليلة وأتممناها بعشر الآية [ 7 142 ] وقوله : وإذ واعدنا موسى أربعين ليلة الآية [ 2 51 ] وقوله : ألم يعدكم ربكم وعدا حسنا   [ 20 86 ] وهو الوعد بإنزال التوراة . وقيل فيه غير ذلك . 

 وقوله هنا : ونزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى قد أوضح امتنانه عليهم بذلك في غير هذا الموضع . كقوله في " البقرة " : وظللنا عليكم الغمام وأنزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى   [ 2 57 ] وقوله في " الأعراف " وظللنا عليهم الغمام وأنزلنا عليهم المن والسلوى     [ 7 160 ] وأكثر العلماء على أن المن : الترنجبين ، وهو شيء ينزل من   السماء كنزول الندى ثم يتجمد ، وهو يشبه العسل الأبيض . والسلوى : طائر   يشبه السمانى . وقيل هو السمانى . وهذا قول الجمهور في المن ، والسلوى .   وقيل : السلوى العسل . وأنكر بعضهم إطلاق السلوى على العسل . والتحقيق : أن   " السلوى " يطلق على العسل لغة . ومنه قول خالد بن زهير الهذلي    : 


**وقاسمها بالله جهدا لأنتم ألذ من السلوى إذا ما نشورها 

**يعني ألذ من العسل إذا ما نستخرجها . لأن النشور : استخراج العسل . قال مؤرج بن عمر السدوسي    : إطلاق السلوى على العسل لغة كنانة . سمي به لأنه يسلي . قاله القرطبي      . إلا أن أكثر العلماء على أن ذلك ليس هو المراد في الآية . واختلفوا في   السلوى . هل هو جمع أو مفرد ؟ فقال بعضهم : هو جمع ، واحده سلواة ، وأنشد   الخليل لذلك قول الشاعر : 


**وإني لتعروني لذكراك هزة     كما انتفض السلواة من بلل القطر 
**

 ويروى هذا البيت : 


**كما انتفض العصفور بلله القطر* *

 وعليه فلا شاهد في البيت . وقال  الكسائي    : السلوى مفرد وجمعه سلاوى . وقال الأخفش      : هو جمع لا واحد له من لفظه . مثل الخير والشر ، وهو يشبه أن يكون  واحده  سلوى مثل جماعته . كما قالوا : دفلى وسمانى وشكاعى في الواحد والجمع  .  والدفلى كذكرى : شجر أخضر مر حسن المنظر ، يكون في الأودية . والشكاعى   كحبارى وقد تفتح : نوع من دقيق النبات صغير أخضر ، دقيق العيدان يتداوى به  .  والسمانى : طائر معروف . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (284)
**سُورَةُ طه 
**صـ 75 إلى صـ 81**
*
*
*
*
 قال  مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : والأظهر عندي في المن : أنه اسم جامع لما  يمن  الله به على عبده من غير كد ، ولا تعب ، فيدخل فيه الترنجبين الذي من  الله  به على بني إسرائيل  في التيه . ويشمل غير ذلك مما يماثله . ويدل على هذا قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الثابت في الصحيحين : " الكمأة من المن وماؤها شفاء للعين   " . 

 والأظهر عندي في السلوى : أنه طائر ، سواء قلنا إنه السمانى ، أو طائر   يشبهه ، لإطباق جمهور العلماء من السلف ، والخلف على ذلك . مع أن السلوى ،   يطلق لغة على العسل ، كما بينا . 

 وقوله في آية " طه " هذه : كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم   [ 20 81 ] أي : من المن ، والسلوى ، والأمر فيه للإباحة ، والامتنان . 

 وقد ذكر ذلك أيضا في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله في " البقرة " وأنزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم وما ظلمونا ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون   [ 2 57 ] وقوله في " الأعراف " : وظللنا عليهم الغمام وأنزلنا عليهم المن والسلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم وما ظلمونا ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون   [ 7 160 ] وقوله : كلوا في هذه الآيات مقول قول محذوف ، أي : وقلنا لهم كلوا ، والضمير المجرور في قوله : ولا تطغوا فيه راجع إلى الموصول الذي هو " ما " أي : كلوا من طيبات الذي رزقناكم ولا تطغوا فيه أي   : فيما رزقناكم . ونهاهم عن الطغيان فيما رزقهم ، وهو أن يتعدوا حدود  الله  فيه بأن يكفروا نعمته به ، ويشغلهم اللهو والنعيم عن القيام بشكر  نعمه ،  وأن ينفقوا رزقه الذي أنعم عليهم به في المعاصي ، أو يستعينوا به  على  المعصية ، أو يمنعوا الحقوق الواجبة عليهم فيه ، ونحو ذلك . 

 وبين أن ذلك يسبب لهم أن يحل عليهم غضبه جل وعلا ، لأن الفاء في قوله فيحل   سببية ، والفعل منصوب بأن مضمرة بعدها ، لأنه بعد النهي وهو طلب محض ،  كما  أشار إلى ذلك في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**وبعد فا جواب نفي أو طلب     محضين أن وسترها حتم نصب 


**وقرأ هذا الحرف  الكسائي    " فيحل " بضم الحاء ( ومن يحلل ) بضم اللام . والباقون قرءوا يحل بكسر الحاء و يحلل بكسر اللام . وعلى قراءة  الكسائي    ( فيحل ) بالضم أي : ينزل بكم غضبي . وعلى قراءة الجمهور فهو من حل يحل بالكسر :   [ ص: 76 ] إذا وجب ، ومنه حل دينه إذا وجب أداؤه . ومنه ثم محلها إلى البيت العتيق     [ 22 33 ] . وقوله : فقد هوى أي : هلك وصار إلى الهاوية ، وأصله أن يسقط   من جبل أو نحوه فيهوي إلى الأرض فيهلك ، ومنه قول الشاعر : 


**هوى من رأس مرقبة     ففتت تحتها كبده 
**

 ويقولون : هوت أمه ، أي : سقط سقوطا لا نهوض بعده . ومنه قول كعب بن سعد الغنوي    : 


**هوت أمه ما يبعث الصبح غاديا     وماذا يود الليل حين يئوب 


**ونحو هذا هو أحد التفسيرات في قوله تعالى : فأمه هاوية وعن شفي بن ماتع الأصبحي  قال : إن في جهنم جبلا يدعى صعودا يطلع فيه الكافر أربعين خريفا قبل أن يرقاه   . قال الله تعالى : سأرهقه صعودا   [ 74 17 ] وإن في جهنم قصرا يقال له هوى ، يرمى الكافر من أعلاه فيهوي أربعين خريفا قبل أن يبلغ أصله ، قال الله تعالى : ومن يحلل عليه غضبي فقد هوى قال القرطبي  ، وابن كثير  ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 واعلم أن الغضب صفة وصف الله بها نفسه إذا انتهكت حرماته ، تظهر آثارها في   المغضوب عليهم . نعوذ بالله من غضبه جل وعلا . ونحن معاشر المسلمين نمرها   كما جاءت فنصدق ربنا في كل ما وصف به نفسه ، ولا نكذب بشيء من ذلك ، مع   تنزيهنا التام له جل وعلا عن مشابهة المخلوقين سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك علوا   كبيرا . كما أوضحنا ذلك غاية الإيضاح في سورة " الأعراف " وقرأ حمزة  ،  والكسائي  في   هذه الآية قد أنجيتكم من عدوكم وواعدتكم بتاء المتكلم فيهما . وقرأه   الباقون " وواعدناكم وأنجيناكم " بالنون الدالة على العظمة ، فصيغة الجمع   في قراءة الجمهور للتعظيم . وقرأ أبو عمرو    ( ووعدناكم ) بلا ألف بعد الواو الثانية بصيغة الفعل المجرد ، من الوعد لا من المواعدة مع نون التعظيم . 
قوله تعالى : وإني لغفار لمن تاب وآمن وعمل صالحا ثم اهتدى   . 

 ذكر الله جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه غفار أي : كثير المغفرة لمن   تاب إليه من معاصيه وكفره ، وآمن به وعمل صالحا ثم اهتدى . وقد أوضح هذا   المعنى في مواضع متعددة من كتابه ، كقوله : قل للذين كفروا إن ينتهوا يغفر لهم ما قد سلف الآية [ 8 38 ] . وقوله في الذين قالوا إن الله ثالث ثلاثة : أفلا يتوبون إلى الله ويستغفرونه والله غفور رحيم   [ 5 74 ]   [ ص: 77 ] وقوله تعالى : قل   ياعبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله إن الله يغفر   الذنوب جميعا إنه هو الغفور الرحيم وأنيبوا إلى ربكم وأسلموا له الآية [ 39 53 - 54 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وقد قدمنا معنى التوبة ، والعمل الصالح . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : ثم اهتدى أي : استقام وثبت على ما ذكر من   التوبة ، والإيمان ، والعمل الصالح ولم ينكث . ونظير ذلك قوله تعالى : إن الذين قالوا ربنا الله ثم استقاموا   [ 41 30 ] وفي الحديث : " قل آمنت بالله ثم استقم " . وقال تعالى : فاستقم كما أمرت الآية [ 11 112 ] . 
قوله تعالى : وما أعجلك عن قومك يا موسى قال هم أولاء على أثري وعجلت إليك رب لترضى   . 

 أشار جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة إلى قصة مواعدته موسى  أربعين ليلة وذهابه إلى الميقات ، واستعجاله إليه قبل قومه . وذلك أنه لما واعده ربه وجعل له الميقات المذكور ، وأوصى أخاه هارون  أن يخلفه في قومه ، استعجل إلى الميقات فقال له ربه وما أعجلك عن قومك   . 

 الآية ، وهذه القصة التي أجملها هنا أشار لها في غير هذا الموضع . كقوله في " الأعراف " : وواعدنا   موسى ثلاثين ليلة وأتممناها بعشر فتم ميقات ربه أربعين ليلة وقال موسى   لأخيه هارون اخلفني في قومي وأصلح ولا تتبع سبيل المفسدين ولما جاء موسى لميقاتنا وكلمه ربه قال رب أرني أنظر إليك   [ 7 142 ] . 

 وفي هذه الآية سؤال معروف : وهو أن جواب موسى  ليس مطابقا للسؤال الذي سأله ربه ، لأن السؤال عن السبب الذي أعجله عن قومه ، والجواب لم يأت مطابقا لذلك . لأنه أجاب بقوله : هم أولاء على أثري وعجلت إليك   . 

 وأجيب عن ذلك بأجوبة : 

 ( منها ) : أن قوله : هم أولاء على أثري يعني هم قريب وما تقدمتهم إلا بيسير يغتفر مثله ، فكأني لم أتقدمهم ولم أعجل عنهم لقرب ما بيني وبينهم . 

 ( ومنها ) : أن الله جل وعلا لما خاطبه بقوله وما أعجلك عن قومك داخله من الهيبة ، والإجلال ، والتعظيم لله جل وعلا ما أذهله عن الجواب المطابق . والله أعلم . 

 [ ص: 78 ] وقوله هم أولاء المد فيه لغة الحجازيين . ورجحها ابن مالك  في الخلاصة بقوله : 

 والمد أولى . 

 ولغة التميميين " أولا " بالقصر ، ويجوز دخول اللام على لغة التميميين في البعد ، ومنه قول الشاعر : 


**أولالكا قومي لم يكونوا أشابة وهل يعظ الضليل إلا أولالكا* *

 وأما على لغة الحجازيين بالمد فلا يجوز دخول اللام عليها . 
قوله تعالى : قال فإنا قد فتنا قومك من بعدك وأضلهم السامري   . 

 الظاهر أن الفتنة المذكورة هي عبادتهم العجل . فهي فتنة إضلال . كقوله : إن هي إلا فتنتك تضل بها من تشاء وتهدي من تشاء   [ 7 155 ] . وهذه الفتنة بعبادة العجل جاءت مبينة في آيات متعددة . كقوله : وإذ واعدنا موسى أربعين ليلة ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وأنتم ظالمون   [ 2 51 ] ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

 قوله هنا : وأضلهم السامري أوضح كيفية إضلاله لهم في غير هذا الموضع . كقوله : واتخذ قوم موسى من بعده من حليهم عجلا جسدا له خوار إلى قوله اتخذوه وكانوا ظالمين   [ 7 148 ] أي : اتخذوه إلها وقد صنعه السامري  لهم من حلي القبط فأضلهم بعبادته . وقوله هنا فكذلك ألقى السامري فأخرج لهم عجلا جسدا له خوار فقالوا هذا إلهكم وإله موسى فنسي   [ 20 88 ] والسامري    : قيل اسمه هارون  ، وقيل اسمه موسى بن ظفر  ، وعن  ابن عباس    : أنه من قوم كانوا يعبدون البقر . وقيل : كان رجلا من القبط . وكان جارا لموسى  آمن به وخرج معه . وقيل : كان عظيما من عظماء بني إسرائيل  من قبيلة تعرف بالسامرة  وهم معروفون بالشام    . قال  سعيد بن جبير    : كان من أهل كرمان    . والفتنة أصلها في اللغة : وضع الذهب في النار ليتبين أهو خالص أم زائف . وقد أطلقت في القرآن إطلاقات متعددة : 

 ( منها ) : الوضع في النار ، كقوله يوم هم على النار يفتنون   [ 51 13 ] أي : يحرقون بها ، وقوله إن الذين فتنوا المؤمنين والمؤمنات الآية [ 85 10 ] . أي : أحرقوهم بنار الأخدود . 

 [ ص: 79 ]   ( ومنها ) : الاختبار وهو الأغلب في استعمال الفتنة . كقوله إنما أموالكم وأولادكم فتنة الآية [ 64 15 ] وقوله وأن لو استقاموا على الطريقة لأسقيناهم ماء غدقا لنفتنهم فيه   [ 72 16 - 17 ] . 

 ( ومنها ) : نتيجة الاختبار إذا كانت سيئة . ومن هنا أطلقت الفتنة على الشرك ، كقوله وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة   [ 8 39 ] وقوله هنا فإنا قد فتنا قومك الآية [ 20 85 ] . 

 ( ومنها ) : الحجة ، كقوله ثم لم تكن فتنتهم إلا أن قالوا والله ربنا ما كنا مشركين   [ 6 23 ] أي : لم تكن حجتهم . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية : وأضلهم السامري أسند إضلالهم إليه ، لأنه هو الذي تسبب فيه بصياغته لهم العجل من حلي القبط ورميه عليه التراب الذي مسه حافر الفرس التي جاء عليها جبريل  ، فجعله الله بسبب ذلك عجلا جسدا له خوار ، كما قال تعالى في هذه السورة الكريمة : فكذلك ألقى السامري فأخرج لهم عجلا جسدا له خوار وقال في " الأعراف " واتخذ قوم موسى من بعده من حليهم عجلا جسدا له خوار   [ 7 148 ] . والخوار : صوت البقر . قال بعض العلماء : جعل الله بقدرته ذلك الحلي المصوغ جسدا من لحم ودم ، وهذا هو ظاهر قوله عجلا جسدا   . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : لم تكن تلك الصورة لحما ، ولا دما ، ولكن إذا دخلت   فيها الريح صوتت كخوار العجل . والأول أقرب لظاهر الآية ، والله تعالى قادر   على أن يجعل الجماد لحما ودما ، كما جعل آدم لحما ودما وكان طينا . 
قوله تعالى : فرجع موسى إلى قومه غضبان أسفا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن موسى  رجع إلى قومه بعد مجيئه للميقات في حال كونه في ذلك الرجوع غضبان أسفا على قومه من أجل عبادتهم العجل . 

 وقوله أسفا أي : شديد الغضب . فالأسف هنا : شدة الغضب ، وعلى هذا فقوله غضبان أسفا أي : غضبان شديد الغضب . ومن إطلاق الأسف على الغضب في القرآن قوله تعالى في " الزخرف " فلما آسفونا انتقمنا منهم فأغرقناهم أجمعين     [ 43 55 ] أي : فلما أغضبونا بتماديهم في الكفر مع توالي الآيات عليهم   انتقمنا منهم . وقال بعض العلماء : الأسف هنا الحزن ، والجزع . أي : رجع موسى  في حال كونه غضبان   [ ص:  80 ] حزينا  جزعا لكفر قومه بعبادتهم للعجل . وقيل : أسفا أي : مغتاظا .  وقائل هذا  يقول : الفرق بين الغضب ، والغيظ : أن الله وصف نفسه بالغضب ،  ولم يجز وصفه  بالغيظ . حكاه  الفخر الرازي    . ولا يخفى عدم اتجاهه في تفسير هذه الآية ، لأنه راجع إلى القول الأول ، ولا حاجة في ذلك إلى التفصيل المذكور . 

 وقوله غضبان أسفا حالان . وقد قدمنا فيما مضى أن التحقيق جواز تعدد الحال من صاحب واحد مع كون العامل واحدا . كما أشار له في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**والحال قد يجيء ذا تعدد لمفرد فاعلم وغير مفرد 

**وما ذكره جل وعلا في آية " طه " هذه من كون موسى  رجع إلى قومه غضبان أسفا ذكره في غير هذا الموضع ، وذكر أشياء من آثار غضبه المذكور ، كقوله في " الأعراف " : ولما رجع موسى إلى قومه غضبان أسفا قال بئسما خلفتموني من بعدي   [ 7 150 ] . وقد بين تعالى أن من آثار غضب موسى  إلقاءه الألواح التي فيها التوراة ، وأخذه برأس أخيه يجره إليه ، كما قال في " الأعراف " : وألقى الألواح وأخذ برأس أخيه يجره إليه   [ 7 150 ] وقال في " طه " مشيرا لأخذه برأس أخيه : قال ياابن أم لا تأخذ بلحيتي ولا برأسي   [ الآية 94 ] . وهذه الآيات فيها الدلالة على أن الخبر ليس كالعيان ، لأن الله لما أخبر موسى  بكفر قومه بعبادتهم العجل كما بينه في قوله : قد فتنا قومك من بعدك وأضلهم السامري     [ 20 85 ] وهذا خبر من الله يقين لا شك فيه لم يلق الألواح ، ولكنه لما   عاين قومه حول العجل يعبدونه أثرت فيه معاينة ذلك أثرا لم يؤثره فيه الخبر   اليقين بذلك ، فألقى الألواح حتى تكسرت ، وأخذ برأس أخيه يجره إليه لما   أصابه من شدة الغضب من انتهاك حرمات الله تعالى . 

 وقال ابن كثير  في تفسيره في سورة " الأعراف " : وقال  ابن أبي حاتم    : حدثنا الحسن بن محمد بن الصباح  ، حدثنا عفان  ، حدثنا أبو عوانة  عن أبي بشر  ، عن  سعيد بن جبير  ، عن  ابن عباس  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " يرحم الله موسى  ليس المعاين كالمخبر ، أخبره ربه عز وجل أن قومه فتنوا بعده فلم يلق الألواح ، فلما رآهم وعاينهم ألقى الألواح "   . 
قوله تعالى : قال يا قوم ألم يعدكم ربكم وعدا حسنا أفطال عليكم العهد أم أردتم أن يحل عليكم غضب من ربكم فأخلفتم موعدي قالوا ما أخلفنا موعدك بملكنا   . 

 [ ص: 81 ] ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن موسى  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام لما رجع إلى قومه ، ووجدهم قد عبدوا العجل من بعده قال لهم : ياقوم ألم يعدكم ربكم وعدا حسنا   . 

 وأظهر الأقوال عندي في المراد بهذا الوعد الحسن : أنه وعدهم أن ينزل على   نبيهم كتابا فيه كل ما يحتاجون إليه من خير الدنيا ، والآخرة . وهذا الوعد   الحسن المذكور هنا هو المذكور في قوله تعالى : وواعدناكم جانب الطور الأيمن الآية [ 20 80 ] وفيه أقوال غير ذلك . 

 وقوله : أفطال عليكم العهد الاستفهام  فيه  للإنكار ، يعني لم يطل العهد . كما يقال في المثل : ( وما بالعهد من  قدم )  . لأن طول العهد مظنة النسيان ، والعهد قريب لم يطل فكيف نسيتم ؟ 

 وقوله : أم أردتم أن يحل عليكم غضب من ربكم قال   بعض العلماء : " أم " هنا هي المنقطعة ، والمعنى : بل أردتم أن يحل عليكم   غضب من ربكم ، ومعنى إرادتهم حلول الغضب : أنهم فعلوا ما يستوجب غضب ربهم   بإرادتهم . فكأنهم أرادوا الغضب لما أرادوا سببه ، وهو الكفر بعبادة  العجل .  

 وقوله : فأخلفتم موعدي كانوا  وعدوه أن يتبعوه  لما تقدمهم إلى الميقات ، وأن يثبتوا على طاعة الله تعالى  . فعبدوا العجل  وعكفوا عليه ولم يتبعوا موسى . فأخلفوا موعده بالكفر وعدم  الذهاب في أثره ،  قالوا ما أخلفنا موعدك بملكنا قرأه نافع  وعاصم    " بملكنا " بفتح الميم . وقرأه حمزة  ،  والكسائي    " بملكنا " بضم الميم ، وقرأه ابن كثير  ، وابن عامر  ، وأبو عمرو      " بملكنا " بكسر الميم . والمعنى على جميع القراءات : ما أخلفنا موعدك   بأن ملكنا أمرنا ، فلو ملكنا أمرنا ما أخلفنا موعدك . وهو اعتذار منهم   بأنهم ما أخلفوا الموعد باختيارهم ، ولكنهم مغلوبون على أمرهم من جهة السامري  وكيده . وهو اعتذار بارد ساقط كما ترى ! ولقد صدق من قال : 


**إذا كان وجه العذر ليس ببين فإن اطراح العذر خير من العذر* *
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (285)
**سُورَةُ طه 
**صـ 82 إلى صـ 88**
*
*
*
*
 وأما على قول من قال : إن الذين قالوا لموسى    : ما أخلفنا موعدك بملكنا هم الذين لم يعبدوا العجل . لأنهم وعدوه أن يتبعوه ، ولما وقع ما وقع من عبادة أكثرهم للعجل تأخروا عن اتباع موسى  بسبب ذلك ، ولم يتجرءوا على مفارقتهم خوفا من الفرقة   [ ص: 82 ] فالعذر له وجه في الجملة ، كما يشير إليه قوله تعالى في القصة في هذه السورة الكريمة قال ياهارون ما منعك إذ رأيتهم ضلوا ألا تتبعني أفعصيت أمري قال ياابن أم لا تأخذ بلحيتي ولا برأسي إني خشيت أن تقول فرقت بين بني إسرائيل ولم ترقب قولي   [ 20 92 ] . 

 والمصدر في قوله بملكنا مضاف إلى فاعله ومفعوله محذوف ، أي : بملكنا أمرنا . وقال القرطبي    : كأنه قال بملكنا الصواب بل أخطأنا . فهو اعتراف منهم بالخطأ . وقال  الزمخشري    : أفطال عليكم العهد   : الزمان ، يريد مدة مفارقته لهم . 
تنبيه 

 كل فعل مضارع في القرآن مجزوم بـ " لم " إذا تقدمتها همزة استفهام . كقوله هنا : ألم يعدكم ربكم وعدا حسنا فيه وجهان معروفان عند العلماء : 

 الأول : أن مضارعته تنقلب ماضوية ، ونفيه ينقلب إثباتا . فيصير قوله : ألم    يعدكم بمعنى وعدكم ، وقوله : ألم نشرح بمعنى شرحنا ، وقوله : ألم نجعل له عينين جعلنا    له عينين . وهكذا . ووجه انقلاب المضارعة ماضوية ظاهر ، لأن " لم " حرف    قلب تقلب المضارع من معنى الاستقبال إلى معنى المضي كما هو معروف . ووجه    انقلاب النفي إثباتا أن الهمزة إنكارية ، فهي مضمنة معنى النفي ، فيتسلط    النفي الكامن فيها على النفي الصريح في " لم " فينفيه ، ونفي النفي إثبات    فيؤول إلى معنى الإثبات . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن الاستفهام في ذلك التقرير ، وهو حمل المخاطب على أن يقر فيقول " بلى " وعليه فالمراد من قوله ألم يعدكم ربكم وعدا حسنا حملهم على أن يقروا بذلك فيقولوا بلى هكذا . ونظير هذا من كلام العرب قول جرير    : 


**ألستم خير من ركب المطايا وأندى العالمين بطون راح* *

 فإذا عرفت أن قوله هنا فرجع موسى إلى قومه غضبان أسفا إلى قوله بملكنا قد بين الله فيه أن موسى  لما رجع إليهم في شدة غضب مما فعلوا وعاتبهم قال لهم في ذلك العتاب ألم يعدكم ربكم وعدا حسنا أفطال عليكم العهد الآية    [ 20 86 ] فاعلم أن بعض عتابه لهم لم يبينه هنا ، وكذلك بعض فعله ،  ولكنه   بينه في غير هذا الموضع . كقوله في " الأعراف " في القصة بعينها : ولما رجع موسى إلى قومه غضبان أسفا قال بئسما خلفتموني من بعدي أعجلتم أمر ربكم   [ 7 150 ]   [ ص: 83 ] وبين بعض ما فعل بقوله في " الأعراف " : وألقى الألواح وأخذ برأس أخيه يجره إليه   [ 7 150 ] وقد أشار إلى ذلك هنا في " طه " في قوله : قال ياابن أم لا تأخذ بلحيتي ولا برأسي   [ 20 94 ] . 
قوله تعالى : ولكنا حملنا أوزارا من زينة القوم فقذفناها فكذلك ألقى السامري فأخرج لهم عجلا جسدا له خوار فقالوا هذا إلهكم وإله موسى فنسي   . 

 قرأ هذا الحرف أبو عمرو  وشعبة  عن عاصم  ، وحمزة  ،  والكسائي  حملنا بفتح الحاء ، والميم المخففة مبينا للفاعل مجردا . وقرأه نافع  ، وابن كثير  ، وابن عامر  وحفص  عن عاصم       " حملنا " بضم الحاء وكسر الميم المشددة مبنيا للمفعول . و " نا " على    القراءة الأولى فاعل " حمل " وعلى الثانية نائب فاعل " حمل " بالتضعيف .    والأوزار في قوله أوزارا قال بعض العلماء : معناها الأثقال . وقال بعض    العلماء : معناها الآثام . ووجه القول الأول أنها أحمال من حلي القبط الذي    استعاروه منهم . ووجه الثاني أنها آثام وتبعات . لأنهم كانوا معهم في حكم    المستأمنين في دار الحرب ، وليس للمستأمن أن يأخذ مال الحربي ، ولأن    الغنائم لم تكن تحل لهم . والتعليل الأخير أقوى . 

 وقوله : من زينة القوم المراد بالزينة الحلي ، كما يوضحه قوله تعالى : واتخذ قوم موسى من بعده من حليهم عجلا جسدا له خوار ألم [ 7 148 ] أي : ألقيناها وطرحناها في النار التي أوقدها السامري  في    الحفرة ، وأمرنا أن نطرح الحلي فيها . وأظهر الأقوال عندي في ذلك : هو    أنهم جعلوا جميع الحلي في النار ليذوب فيصير قطعة واحدة . لأن ذلك أسهل    لحفظه حتى يرى نبي الله موسى  فيه رأيه . والسامري  يريد تدبير خطة لم يطلعوا عليها . وذلك أنه لما جاء جبريل  ليذهب بموسى  إلى الميقات وكان على فرس ، أخذ السامري  ترابا    مسه حافر تلك الفرس ، ويزعمون في القصة أنه عاين موضع أثرها ينبت فيه    النبات ، فتفرس أن الله جعل فيها خاصية الحياة ، فأخذ تلك القبضة من التراب    واحتفظ بها ، فلما أرادوا أن يطرحوا الحلي في النار ليجعلوه قطعة واحدة   أو  لغير ذلك من الأسباب وجعلوه فيها ، ألقى السامري  عليه    تلك القبضة من التراب المذكورة ، وقال له : كن عجلا جسدا له خوار .  فجعله   الله عجلا جسدا له خوار . فقال لهم : هذا العجل هو إلاهكم وإله موسى  ، كما يشير إلى ذلك قوله تعالى عن موسى    : قال فما خطبك ياسامري قال بصرت بما لم يبصروا به فقبضت قبضة من أثر الرسول فنبذتها وكذلك سولت لي نفسي   [ 20 59 ] . 

 [ ص: 84 ] وقوله في هذه الآية : ولكنا حملنا أوزارا من زينة القوم هو    من بقية اعتذارهم الفاسد البارد ، وهو يدل على أن ذلك الاعتذار من الذين    عبدوا العجل لا من غيرهم ، ولا يبعد معه احتمال أنه من غيرهم . لأنه ليس    فيه ما يعين كون الاعتذار منهم تعينا غير محتمل . ومعلوم أن هذا العذر  عذر   لا وجه له على كل حال . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : فنسي أي : نسي موسى  إلهه هنا وذهب يطلبه في محل آخر . قاله  ابن عباس  في حديث الفتون . وهو قول مجاهد    . وعن  ابن عباس  أيضا من طريق عكرمة  فنسي أي : نسي أن يذكركم به . وعن  ابن عباس  أيضا فنسي أي : السامري ما كان عليه من الإسلام ، وصار كافرا بادعاء ألوهية العجل وعبادته   . 
قوله تعالى : أفلا يرون ألا يرجع إليهم قولا ولا يملك لهم ضرا ولا نفعا   . 

 بين الله جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة سخافة عقول الذين عبدوا العجل ،    وكيف عبدوا ما لا يقدر على رد الجواب لمن سأله ، ولا يملك نفعا لمن عبده ،    ولا ضرا لمن عصاه . وهذا يدل على أن المعبود لا يمكن أن يكون عاجزا عن    النفع ، والضرر ورد الجواب . وقد بين هذا المعنى في غير هذا الموضع . كقوله    في " الأعراف " في القصة بعينها : ألم يروا أنه لا يكلمهم ولا يهديهم سبيلا اتخذوه وكانوا ظالمين   [ 7 148 ] ولا شك أن من اتخذ من لا يكلمه ، ولا يهديه سبيلا إلها أنه من أظلم الظالمين . ونظير ذلك قوله تعالى عن إبراهيم : ياأبت لم تعبد ما لا يسمع ولا يبصر ولا يغني عنك شيئا   [ 19 42 ] وقوله تعالى عنه أيضا : قال هل يسمعونكم إذ تدعون أو ينفعونكم أو يضرون   [ 26 72 ] وقوله تعالى : ألهم أرجل يمشون بها أم لهم أيد يبطشون بها أم لهم أعين يبصرون بها أم لهم آذان يسمعون بها   [ 7 195 ] وقوله تعالى : ومن أضل ممن يدعو من دون الله من لا يستجيب له إلى يوم القيامة وهم عن دعائهم غافلون وإذا حشر الناس كانوا لهم أعداء وكانوا بعبادتهم كافرين   [ 46 5 - 6 ] وقوله تعالى : ذلكم الله ربكم له الملك والذين تدعون من دونه ما يملكون من قطمير إن تدعوهم لا يسمعوا دعاءكم ولو سمعوا ما استجابوا لكم ويوم القيامة يكفرون بشرككم ولا ينبئك مثل خبير   [ 35 13 ] . وقد قدمنا   [ ص:   85 ] الكلام  مستوفى في همزة الاستفهام التي بعدها أداة عطف كالفاء ،   والواو ، كقوله  هنا : أفلا يرون فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا . وقرأ هذا الحرف   جماهير القراء  ألا يرجع بالرفع لأن " أن " مخففة من الثقيلة . والدليل   على أنها مخففة من  الثقيلة تصريحه تعالى بالثقيلة في قوله في المسألة   بعينها في " الأعراف " :  ألم يروا أنه لا يكلمهم ولا يهديهم الآية    [ 7 148 ] ورأى في آية " طه ، والأعراف " علمية على التحقيق ، لأنهم    يعلمون علما يقينا أن ذلك العجل المصوغ من الحلي لا ينفع ، ولا يضر ، ولا    يتكلم . 

 واعلم أن المقرر في علم النحو أن : " أن " لها ثلاث حالات : الأولى أن    تكون مخففة من الثقيلة قولا واحدا . ولا يحتمل أن تكون " أن " المصدرية    الناصبة للفعل المضارع . وضابط هذه : أن تكون بعد فعل العلم وما جرى مجراه    من الأفعال الدالة على اليقين . كقوله تعالى : أن سيكون منكم مرضى   [ 73 \ 20 ] ، وقوله : ليعلم أن قد أبلغوا رسالات ربهم الآية [ 72 \ 28 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات ، وقول الشاعر : 


**واعلم فعلم المرء ينفعه أن سوف يأتي كل ما قدرا* *

 وقول الآخر : 


**في فتية كسيوف الهند قد علموا     أن هالك كل من يحفى وينتعل 


**وإذا جاء بعد هذه المخففة من الثقيلة فعل مضارع فإنه يرفع ، ولا ينصب كقوله : 


**علموا أن يؤملون فجادوا     قبل أن يسألوا بأعظم سؤل 
**

 و " أن " هذه المخففة من الثقيلة يكون اسمها مستكنا غالبا ، والأغلب أن    يكون ضمير الشأن . وقيل لا يكون إلا ضمير الشأن ، وخبرها الجملة التي بعدها    ، كما أشار إلى ذلك في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**وإن تخفف أن فاسمها استكن     والخبر اجعل جملة من بعد أن 


**وما سمع في شعر العرب من بروز اسمها في حال كونه غير ضمير الشأن فمن ضرورة الشعر . كقول جنوب أخت عمرو ذي الكلب    : 


**لقد علم الضيف والمرملون     إذا اغبر أفق وهبت شمالا 
بأنك ربيع وغيث مربع     وأنك هناك تكون الثمالا 


**وقول الآخر : 


**فلو أنك في يوم الرخاء سألتني     طلاقك لم أبخل وأنت صديق 


** [ ص: 86 ] الحالة الثانية أن تكون محتملة لكونها المصدرية الناصبة للمضارع . ومحتملة لأن تكون هي المخففة من الثقيلة . 

 وإن جاء بعدها فعل مضارع جاز نصبه للاحتمال الأول ، ورفعه للاحتمال الثاني ، وعليه القراءتان السبعيتان في قوله وحسبوا ألا تكون فتنة      [ 5 ] ، بنصب " تكون " ورفعه ، وضابط " أن " هذه أن تكون بعد فعل يقتضي    الظن ونحوه من أفعال الرجحان . وإذا لم يفصل بينها وبين الفعل فاصل  فالنصب   أرجح ، ولذا اتفق القراء على النصب في قوله تعالى أحسب الناس أن يتركوا الآية [ 29 \ 2 ] وقيل : إن " أن " الواقعة بعد الشك ليس فيها إلا النصب . نقله الصبان  في حاشيته عن أبي حيان  بواسطة نقل السيوطي    . 

 الحالة الثالثة : أن تكون " أن " ليست بعد ما يقتضي اليقين ، ولا الظن ولم    يجر مجراهما ، فهي المصدرية الناصبة للفعل المضارع قولا واحدا . وإلى    الحالات الثلاث المذكورة أشار بقوله في الخلاصة : 


**وبلن انصبه وكي كذا بأن     لا بعد علم والتي من بعد ظن 
فانصب بها والرفع صحح واعتقد     تخفيفها من أن فهو مطرد 
*

*تنبيه 

 قال  الفخر الرازي  في  تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة   : وليس المقصود من هذا أن العجل لو كان يكلمهم  لكان إلها . لأن الشيء   يجوز أن يكون مشروطا بشروط كثيرة ، ففوات واحد منها  يقتضي فوات المشروط ،   ولكن حصول الواحد فيها لا يقتضي حصول المشروط انتهى  كلامه . 

 وما ذكره مقرر في الأصول . فكل ما توقف على شرطين فصاعدا لا يحصل إلا    بحصول جميع الشروط . فلو قلت لعبدك : إن صام زيد وصلى وحج فأعطه دينارا .    لم يجز له إعطاؤه الدينار إلا بالشروط الثلاثة . ومحل هذا ما لم يكن تعليق    الشروط على سبيل البدل فإنه يكفي فيه واحد . فلو قلت لعبدك : إن صام زيد   أو  صلى فأعطه درهما . فإنه يستوجب إعطاء الدرهم بأحد الأمرين . وإلى هذه    المسألة أشار في مراقي السعود في مبحث المخصصات المتصلة بقوله : 


**وإن تعلق على شرطين شيء فبالحصول للشرطين     وما على البدل قد تعلقا 
فبحصول واحد تحققا* 
*

 وقال ابن كثير  رحمه الله تعالى في تفسير هذه الآية : وقد تقدم في حديث الفتون عن   [ ص: 87 ]  الحسن البصري       : أن هذا العجل اسمه يهموت . وحاصل ما اعتذر به هؤلاء الجهلة : أنهم    تورعوا عن زينة القبط فألقوها عنهم وعبدوا العجل ، فتورعوا عن الحقير    وفعلوا الأمر الكبير ، كما جاء في الحديث الصحيح عن عبد الله بن عمر    : أنه سأله رجل من أهل العراق  عن دم البعوض إذا أصاب الثوب . يعني هل يصلي فيه أم لا ؟ فقال  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما : انظروا إلى أهل العراق  قتلوا ابن بنت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ( يعني الحسين  رضي الله عنه ) وهم يسألون عن دم البعوضة انتهى منه .
قوله تعالى : ولقد قال لهم هارون من قبل ياقوم إنما فتنتم به وإن ربكم الرحمن فاتبعوني وأطيعوا أمري قالوا لن نبرح عليه عاكفين حتى يرجع إلينا موسى   . 

 بين جل وعلا في هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين : أن بني إسرائيل  لما فتنهم السامري  وأضلهم بعبادة العجل ، نصحهم نبي الله هارون  عليه    وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام ، وبين لهم أن عبادتهم العجل فتنة فتنوا بها .    أي : كفر وضلال ارتكبوه بذلك ، وبين لهم أن ربهم الرحمن خالق كل شيء جل    وعلا ، وأن عجلا مصطنعا من حلي لا يعبده إلا مفتون ضال كافر . وأمرهم    باتباعه في توحيد الله تعالى ، والوفاء بموعد موسى  عليهما وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام وأن يطيعوه في ذلك . فصارحوه بالتمرد ، والعصيان ، والديمومة على الكفر حتى يرجع موسى    . وهذا يدل على أنه بلغ معهم غاية جهده وطاقته ، وأنهم استضعفوه وتمردوا عليه ولم يطيعوه . 

 وقد أوضح هذا المعنى في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله في " الأعراف " : قال ابن أم إن القوم استضعفوني وكادوا يقتلونني فلا تشمت بي الأعداء ولا تجعلني مع القوم الظالمين   [ 7 \ 150 ] ، . فقوله عنهم في خطابهم له لن نبرح عليه عاكفين يدل على استضعافهم له وتمردهم عليه المصرح به في " الأعراف " كما بينا . وقال أبو عبد الله القرطبي  رحمه الله تعالى في تفسير هذه الآيات الكريمات ما نصه : وسئل الإمام  أبو بكر الطرطوشي    : ما يقول سيدنا الفقيه في مذهب الصوفية  ؟ واعلم حرس الله مدته : أنه اجتمع جماعة من رجال فيكثرون من ذكر الله تعالى وذكر محمد       - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ثم إنهم يوقعون بالقضيب على شيء من الأديم ،    ويقوم بعضهم يرقص ويتواجد حتى يقع مغشيا عليه ، ويحضرون شيئا يأكلونه .  هل   الحضور معهم جائز أم لا ؟ أفتونا مأجورين . وهذا القول الذي يذكرونه :  

 يا شيخ كف عن الذنوب قبل التفرق والزلل 

 [ ص: 88 ] 
**واعمل لنفسك صالحا ما دام ينفعك العمل     أما الشباب فقد مضى 
ومشيب رأسك قد نزل* *

 وفي مثل هذا ونحوه الجواب يرحمك الله : مذهب الصوفية  بطالة وجهالة وضلالة ، وما الإسلام إلا كتاب الله وسنة رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . وأما الرقص ، والتواجد : فأول من أحدثه أصحاب السامري  لما    اتخذ لهم عجلا جسدا له خوار ، قاموا يرقصون حواليه ، ويتواجدون ، فهو  دين   الكفار وعبادة العجل . وأما القضيب : فأول من اتخذه الزنادقة ليشغلوا  به   المسلمين عن كتاب الله تعالى . وإنما كان يجلس النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم  -  مع أصحابه كأنما على رءوسهم الطير من الوقار . فينبغي للسلطان  ونوابه  أن  يمنعهم من حضور المساجد ، وغيرها . ولا يحل لأحد أن يؤمن بالله  ،  واليوم  الآخر أن يحضر معهم ، ولا أن يعينهم على باطلهم . هذا مذهب مالك  ، وأبي حنيفة  ،  والشافعي  ،  وأحمد بن حنبل  ، وغيرهم من أئمة المسلمين وبالله التوفيق انتهى منه بلفظه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : قد قدمنا في سورة " مريم " ما يدل على أن بعض الصوفية  على    الحق . ولا شك أن منهم من هو على الطريق المستقيم من العمل بكتاب الله    وسنة رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وبذلك عالجوا أمراض قلوبهم وحرسوها ،    وراقبوها وعرفوا أحوالها ، وتكلموا على أحوال القلوب كلاما مفصلا كما هو    معلوم ، كعبد الرحمن بن عطية  ، أو ابن أحمد بن عطية  ، أو  ابن عسكر  أعني  أبا سليمان الداراني  ، وكعون بن عبد الله  الذي كان يقال له حكم الأمة ، وأضرابهما ، وكسهل بن عبد الله التستري  ،  أبي طالب المكي  ، وأبي عثمان النيسابوري  ،  ويحيى بن معاذ الرازي  ، والجنيد بن محمد  ،    ومن سار على منوالهم ، لأنهم عالجوا أمراض أنفسهم بكتاب الله وسنة نبيه -    صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ولا يحيدون عن العمل بالكتاب ، والسنة ظاهرا   وباطنا  ، ولم تظهر منهم أشياء تخالف الشرع . فالحكم بالضلال على جميع الصوفية  لا    ينبغي ، ولا يصح على إطلاقه ، والميزان الفارق بين الحق ، والباطل في  ذلك   هو كتاب الله وسنة رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . فمن كان منهم  متبعا   لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في أقواله وأفعاله ، وهديه  وسمته ، كمن   ذكرنا وأمثالهم ، فإنهم من جملة العلماء العاملين ، ولا يجوز  الحكم عليهم   بالضلال . وأما من كان على خلاف ذلك فهو الضال . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (286)
سُورَةُ طه 
صـ 89 إلى صـ 95


*
*  نعم ، صار المعروف في  الآونة الأخيرة ، وأزمنة كثيرة قبلها بالاستقراء ،  أن عامة الذين يدعون  التصوف في أقطار الدنيا إلا من شاء الله منهم دجاجلة  يتظاهرون بالدين  ليضلوا العوام الجهلة وضعاف العقول من طلبة العلم ،  ليتخذوا بذلك أتباعا  وخدما ،   [ ص: 89 ] وأموالا وجاها ، وهم بمعزل عن مذهب الصوفية  الحق   ، لا يعملون بكتاب الله ، ولا بسنة نبيه ، واستعمارهم لأفكار ضعاف العقول   أشد من استعمار كل طوائف المستعمرين . فيجب التباعد عنهم ، والاعتصام من   ضلالتهم بكتاب الله وسنة نبيه ، ولو ظهر على أيديهم بعض الخوارق ، ولقد  صدق  من قال : 


**إذا رأيت رجلا يطير     وفوق ماء البحر قد يسير 
ولم يقف عند حدود الشرع     فإنه مستدرج أو بدعي 
**

 والقول الفصل في ذلك هو قوله تعالى : ليس  بأمانيكم  ولا أماني أهل الكتاب من يعمل سوءا يجز به ولا يجد له من دون  الله وليا  ولا نصيرا ومن يعمل من الصالحات من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فأولئك  يدخلون  الجنة ولا يظلمون نقيرا ومن أحسن دينا ممن أسلم وجهه لله وهو محسن  واتبع  ملة إبراهيم حنيفا   [ 4 \ 123 ] ، فمن كان عمله مخالفا  للشرع  كمتصوفة آخر الزمان فهو الضال . ومن كان عمله موافقا لما جاء به  نبينا  عليه الصلاة والسلام فهو المهتدي . نرجو الله تعالى أن يهدينا  وإخواننا  المؤمنين ، وألا يزيغنا ، ولا يضلنا عن العمل بكتابه وسنة نبيه -  صلى الله  عليه وسلم - التي هي محجة بيضاء ، ليلها كنهارها ، لا يزيغ عنها  إلا هالك  . 
قوله تعالى : قال يا هارون ما منعك إذ رأيتهم ضلوا ألا تتبعني   . 

 قال بعض أهل العلم : " لا " في قوله : ألا تتبعني زائدة للتوكيد . واستدل من قال ذلك بقوله تعالى في " الأعراف " : قال ما منعك ألا تسجد إذ أمرتك   [ 7 \ 12 ] ، قال لأن المراد : ما منعك أن تسجد إذ أمرتك . بدليل قوله في القصة بعينها في سورة " ص " : قال ياإبليس ما منعك أن تسجد لما خلقت بيدي الآية [ 38 ] . فحذف لفظة " لا " في " ص " مع ثبوتها في " الأعراف " ، والمعنى واحد . فدل ذلك على أنها مزيدة للتوكيد . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : قد عرف في اللغة العربية أن زيادة   لفظة " لا " في الكلام الذي فيه معنى الجحد لتوكيده مطردة . كقوله هنا : ما منعك إذ رأيتهم ضلوا ألا تتبعني أي : ما منعك أن تتبعني ، وقوله : ما منعك أن تسجد بدليل قوله في " ص " : ما منعك أن تسجد لما خلقت بيدي الآية ، وقوله تعالى : لئلا يعلم أهل الكتاب ألا يقدرون على شيء من فضل الله الآية [ 57 \ 29 ] . أي : ليعلم أهل الكتاب ، وقوله فلا وربك لا يؤمنون   [ 4 \ 65 ] ، أي فوربك لا يؤمنون ، وقوله : ولا تستوي الحسنة ولا السيئة   [ 41 ] ،   [ ص: 90 ] أي : والسيئة ، وقوله : وحرام على قرية أهلكناها أنهم لا يرجعون   [ 21 \ 95 ] ، على أحد القولين ، وقوله : وما يشعركم أنها إذا جاءت لا يؤمنون   [ 6 \ 109 ] ، على أحد القولين ، وقوله : قل تعالوا أتل ما حرم ربكم عليكم ألا تشركوا الآية [ 6 \ 151 ] على أحد الأقوال فيها . 

 ونظير ذلك من كلام العرب قول امرئ القيس    : 


**فلا وأبيك ابنة العامري لا يدعي القوم أني أفر* *

 يعني فوأبيك . وقول أبي النجم    : 


**فما ألوم البيض ألا تسخرا     لما رأين الشمط القفندرا 
**

 يعني أن تسخر ، وقول الآخر : 


**ما كان يرضى رسول الله دينهم     والأطيبان أبو بكر ولا عمر 
**

 يعني وعمر . وقول الآخر : 


**وتلحينني في اللهو ألا أحبه     وللهو داع دائب غير غافل 


**يعني أن أحبه ، و " لا " مزيدة في جميع الأبيات لتوكيد الجحد فيها . وقال الفراء    : إنها لا تزاد إلا في الكلام الذي فيه معنى الجحد كالأمثلة المتقدمة . والمراد بالجحد النفي وما يشبه كالمنع في قوله : ما منعك     [ 20 \ 89 ] ، ونحو ذلك . والذي يظهر لنا ، والله تعالى أعلم . أن زيادة   لفظة " لا " لتوكيد الكلام وتقويته أسلوب من أساليب اللغة العربية ، وهو  في  الكلام الذي فيه معنى الجحد أغلب مع أن ذلك مسموع في غيره . وأنشد  الأصمعي  لزيادة " لا " قول ساعدة الهذلي    : 


**أفعنك لا برق كأن وميضه     غاب تسنمه ضرام مثقب 
**

 ويروى " أفمنك " بدل " أفعنك " و " تشيمه " بدل " تسنمه " يعني أعنك برق   بـ " لا " زائدة للتوكيد ، والكلام ليس فيه معنى الجهد . ونظيره قول الآخر :   


**تذكرت ليلى  فاعترتني صبابة     وكاد صميم القلب لا يتقطع 
**

 يعني كاد يتقطع . وأنشد الجوهري  لزيادة " لا " قول العجاج    : 


**في بئر لا حور سرى وما شعر     بإفكه حتى رأى الصبح جشر 
**

 والحور الهلكة . يعني في بئر هلكة ، ولا زائدة للتوكيد . قاله أبو عبيدة  ، وغيره .   [ ص: 91 ] والكلام ليس فيه معنى الجحد . وقد أوضحنا هذه المسألة في كتابنا ( دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب ) في سورة " البلد " . 
قوله تعالى : أفعصيت أمري   . 

 الظاهر أن أمره المذكور في هذه الآية هو المذكور في قوله تعالى : وقال موسى لأخيه هارون اخلفني في قومي وأصلح ولا تتبع سبيل المفسدين   [ 7 \ 142 ] . 

 وهذه الآية الكريمة تدل على اقتضاء الأمر للوجوب . لأنه أطلق اسم المعصية   على عدم امتثال الأمر ، والنصوص الدالة على ذلك كثيرة : كقوله تعالى : فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره أن تصيبهم فتنة أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم   [ 24 \ 63 ] ، وقوله : وما كان لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة إذا قضى الله ورسوله أمرا أن يكون لهم الخيرة من أمرهم   [ 33 \ 36 ] ، فجعل أمره وأمر رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مانعا من الاختيار ، موجبا للامتثال . وقوله تعالى : ما منعك ألا تسجد إذ أمرتك   [ 7 \ 12 ] ، فوبخه هذا التوبيخ الشديد على عدم امتثال الأمر المدلول عليه بصيغة افعل في قوله تعالى : اسجدوا لآدم     [ 20 \ 116 ] ، . وجماهير الأصوليين على أن صيغة الأمر المجردة عن   القرائن تقتضي الوجوب للأدلة التي ذكرنا ، وغيرها مما هو مماثل لها . وإلى   ذلك أشار في مراقي السعود بقوله : 


**وافعل لدى الأكثر للوجوب وقيل للندب أو المطلوب* *

 . . إلخ . 
قوله تعالى : قال يا ابن أم لا تأخذ بلحيتي ولا برأسي إني خشيت أن تقول فرقت بين بني إسرائيل ولم ترقب قولي   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن هارون  قاله لأخيه موسى  ياابن أم لا تأخذ بلحيتي ولا برأسي وذلك يدل على أنه لشدة غضبه أراد أن يمسك برأسه ولحيته . وقد بين تعالى في " الأعراف " أنه أخذ برأسه يجره إليه . وذلك في قوله : وألقى الألواح وأخذ برأس أخيه يجره إليه قال ابن   [ 7 \ 150 ] ، . وقوله : ولم ترقب قولي   [ 20 \ 94 ] ، من بقية كلام هارون    . أي : خشيت أن تقول فرقت بين بني إسرائيل  ، وأن تقول لي لم ترقب قولي أي : لم تعمل بوصيتي وتمتثل أمري . 
[ ص: 92 ] تنبيه 

 هذه الآية الكريمة بضميمة آية " الأنعام " إليها تدل على لزوم إعفاء اللحية ، فهي دليل قرآني على إعفاء اللحية وعدم حلقها . وآية الأنعام المذكورة هي قوله تعالى : ومن ذريته داود وسليمان وأيوب ويوسف وموسى وهارون الآية [ 6 \ 84 ] . ثم إنه تعالى قال بعد أن عد الأنبياء الكرام المذكورين أولئك الذين هدى الله فبهداهم اقتده   [ 6 ] ، فدل ذلك على أن هارون  من   الأنبياء الذين أمر نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالاقتداء بهم ، وأمره -   صلى الله عليه وسلم - بذلك أمر لنا . لأن أمر القدوة أمر لأتباعه كما  بينا  إيضاحه بالأدلة القرآنية في هذا الكتاب المبارك في سورة " المائدة "  وقد  قدمنا هناك : أنه ثبت في صحيح  البخاري    : أن مجاهدا  سأل  ابن عباس    : من أين أخذت السجدة في " ص " قال : أو ما تقرأ ومن ذريته داود   [ 6 \ 84 ] ، أولئك الذين هدى الله فبهداهم اقتده   [ 6 ] ، فسجدها داود  فسجدها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فإذا علمت بذلك أن هارون  من   الأنبياء الذين أمر نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالاقتداء بهم في سورة "   الأنعام " ، وعلمت أن أمره أمر لنا . لأن لنا فيه الأسوة الحسنة ، وعلمت   أن هارون  كان موفرا شعر لحيته بدليل قوله لأخيه : لا تأخذ بلحيتي لأنه   لو كان حالقا لما أراد أخوه الأخذ بلحيته تبين لك من ذلك بإيضاح : أن   إعفاء اللحية من السمت الذي أمرنا به في القرآن العظيم ، وأنه كان سمت   الرسل الكرام صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم . والعجب من الذين مضخت ضمائرهم ،   واضمحل ذوقهم ، حتى صاروا يفرون من صفات الذكورية ، وشرف الرجولة ، إلى   خنوثة الأنوثة ، ويمثلون بوجوههم بحلق أذقانهم ، ويتشبهون بالنساء حيث   يحاولون القضاء على أعظم الفوارق الحسية بين الذكر ، والأنثى وهو اللحية .   وقد كان - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كث اللحية ، وهو أجمل الخلق وأحسنهم صورة .   والرجال الذين أخذوا كنوز كسرى وقيصر ، ودانت لهم مشارق الأرض ومغاربها :   ليس فيهم حالق . نرجو الله أن يرينا وإخواننا المؤمنين الحق حقا ،  ويرزقنا  اتباعه ، والباطل باطلا ويرزقنا اجتنابه . 

 أما الأحاديث النبوية الدالة على إعفاء اللحية ، فلسنا بحاجة إلى ذكرها   لشهرتها بين الناس ، وكثرة الرسائل المؤلفة في ذلك . وقصدنا هنا أن نبين   دليل ذلك من القرآن . وإنما قال هارون  لأخيه قال ياابن أم لأن قرابة الأم أشد عطفا وحنانا من قرابة الأب . 

 وأصله يا ابن أمي بالإضافة إلى ياء المتكلم ، ويطرد حذف الياء وإبدالها   ألفا وحذف الألف المبدلة منها كما هنا ، وإلى ذلك أشار في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**وفتح أو كسر وحذف اليا استمر في يا بن أم يا بن عم لا مفر 

** [ ص: 93 ] وأما ثبوت ياء المتكلم فيقول حرملة بن المنذر    : 


**يا ابن أمي ويا شقيقي     نفسي أنت خليتني لدهر شديد 
**

 فلغة قليلة . وقال بعضهم : هو لضرورة الشعر . وقوله " يا ابن أم " قرأه ابن عامر  وشعبة  عن عاصم  وحمزة  ،  والكسائي  بكسر الميم . وقرأه الباقون بفتحها . وكذلك قوله في " الأعراف " : قال ابن أم إن القوم   [ 7 \ 150 ] . 
قوله تعالى : إنما إلهكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو وسع كل شيء علما   . 

 بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية : أن العجل الذي صنعه السامري  من   حلي القبط لا يمكن أن يكون إلاها ؟ وذلك لأنه حصر الإله أي : المعبود بحق   بـ إنما التي هي أداة حصر على التحقيق في خالق السماوات ، والأرض . الذي  لا  إله إلا هو . أي : لا معبود بالحق إلا هو وحده جل وعلا ، وهو الذي وسع  كل  شيء علما . وقوله علما تمييز محول عن الفاعل ، أي : وسع علمه كل شيء . 

 وما ذكره تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : من أنه تعالى هو الإله المعبود بحق   دون غيره ، وأنه وسع كل شيء علما ذكره في آيات كثيرة من كتابه تعالى .   كقوله تعالى : الله لا إله إلا هو الآية [ 3 \ 2 ] ، وقوله : فاعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله الآية [ 47 \ 19 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله في إحاطة علمه بكل شيء : وما يعزب عن ربك من مثقال ذرة في الأرض ولا في السماء ولا أصغر من ذلك ولا أكبر إلا في كتاب مبين   [ 10 \ 61 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وعنده   مفاتح الغيب لا يعلمها إلا هو ويعلم ما في البر والبحر وما تسقط من ورقة   إلا يعلمها ولا حبة في ظلمات الأرض ولا رطب ولا يابس إلا في كتاب مبين   [ 6 \ 59 ] ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا . 
قوله تعالى : كذلك نقص عليك من أنباء ما قد سبق   . 

 الكاف في قوله كذلك في محل نصب على أنه نعت لمصدر محذوف ، أي : نقص عليك   من أنباء ما سبق قصصا مثل ذلك القصص الحسن الحق الذي قصصنا عليك عن موسى  وهارون  ، وعن موسى  وقومه ، والسامري    . والظاهر أن " من " في قوله من أنباء ما قد سبق للتبعيض ، ويفهم من ذلك أن بعضهم لم يقصص عليه خبره ويدل لهذا   [ ص: 94 ] المفهوم قوله تعالى في سورة " النساء " : ورسلا قد قصصناهم عليك من قبل ورسلا لم نقصصهم عليك   [ 4 \ 164 ] ، وقوله في سورة " المؤمن " : ولقد أرسلنا رسلا من قبلك منهم من قصصنا عليك ومنهم من لم نقصص عليك   [ 40 \ 78 ] ، قوله في سورة " إبراهيم " ألم يأتكم نبأ الذين من قبلكم قوم نوح وعاد وثمود والذين من بعدهم لا يعلمهم إلا الله جاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات   [ 14 \ 9 ] ، . والأنباء : جمع نبأ وهو الخبر الذي له شأن . 

 وما ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة من أنه قص على نبيه - صلى الله   عليه وسلم - أخبار الماضين . أي : ليبين بذلك صدق نبوته ، لأنه أمي لا يكتب   ، ولا يقرأ الكتب ، ولم يتعلم أخبار الأمم وقصصهم . فلولا أن الله أوحى   إليه ذلك لما علمه . بينه أيضا في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله في " آل عمران " :   ذلك من أنباء الغيب نوحيه إليك وما كنت لديهم إذ يلقون أقلامهم أيهم يكفل مريم وما كنت لديهم إذ يختصمون   [ 3 \ 44 ] ، أي : فلولا أن الله أوحى إليك ذلك لما كان لك علم به . وقوله تعالى في سورة " هود " تلك من أنباء الغيب نوحيها إليك ما كنت تعلمها أنت ولا قومك من قبل هذا فاصبر إن العاقبة للمتقين   [ 11 \ 49 ] ، وقوله في " هود " أيضا : وكلا نقص عليك من أنباء الرسل ما نثبت به فؤادك الآية [ 11 \ 120 ] . وقوله تعالى في سورة " يوسف " : ذلك من أنباء الغيب نوحيه إليك وما كنت لديهم إذ أجمعوا أمرهم وهم يمكرون   [ 12 \ 102 ] ، وقوله في " يوسف " أيضا : نحن نقص عليك أحسن القصص بما أوحينا إليك هذا القرآن وإن كنت من قبله لمن الغافلين   [ 12 \ 3 ] ، وقوله في " القصص " : وما كنت بجانب الغربي إذ قضينا إلى موسى الأمر   [ 28 \ 44 ] ، وقوله فيها : وما كنت بجانب الطور إذ نادينا   [ 28 \ 46 ] ، وقوله : وما كنت ثاويا في أهل مدين تتلو عليهم آياتنا     [ 28 \ 45 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . يعني لم تكن حاضرا يا نبي الله   لتلك الوقائع ، فلولا أن الله أوحى إليك ذلك لما علمته . وقوله من أنباء ما قد سبق أي : أخبار ما مضى من أحوال الأمم ، والرسل . 
قوله تعالى : وقد آتيناك من لدنا ذكرا   . 

 أي : أعطيناك من عندنا ذكرا وهو هذا القرآن العظيم ، وقد دلت على ذلك آيات من كتاب الله . كقوله : وهذا ذكر مبارك أنزلناه أفأنتم له منكرون   [ 21 \ 50 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ذلك نتلوه عليك من الآيات والذكر الحكيم   [ 3 \ 58 ] ، وقوله تعالى :   [ ص: 95 ] ما يأتيهم من ذكر من ربهم محدث إلا استمعوه وهم يلعبون   [ 21 \ 2 ] ، وقوله : وقالوا ياأيها الذي نزل عليه الذكر إنك لمجنون   [ 15 \ 6 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ص والقرآن ذي الذكر   [ 38 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وإنه لذكر لك ولقومك الآية [ 43 \ 44 ] وقوله : إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون   [ 15 \ 9 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقال  الفخر الرازي  في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : ثم في تسمية القرآن بالذكر وجوه : 

 أحدها : أنه كتاب فيه ذكر ما يحتاج إليه الناس من أمر دينهم ودنياهم . 

 وثانيها : أنه يذكر أنواع آلاء الله ونعمائه تعالى . ففيه التذكير ، والمواعظ . 

 وثالثها : أنه فيه الذكر ، والشرف لك ولقومك على ما قال : وإنه لذكر لك ولقومك   [ 43 \ 44 ] ، . 

 واعلم أن الله تعالى سمى كل كتبه ذكرا فقال : فاسألوا أهل الذكر   [ 21 \ 7 ] ، ا ه المراد من كلام الرازي    . 

 ويدل للوجه الثاني في كلامه قوله تعالى : 

كتاب أنزلناه إليك مبارك ليدبروا آياته وليتذكر أولو الألباب   [ 38 \ 29 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وصرفنا فيه من الوعيد لعلهم يتقون أو يحدث لهم ذكرا   . [ 20 \ 113 ] . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (287)
سُورَةُ طه 
صـ 96 إلى صـ 102
*
*
*
*
وقوله تعالى : من أعرض عنه فإنه يحمل يوم القيامة وزرا خالدين فيه وساء لهم يوم القيامة حملا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن من أعرض عن هذا الذكر الذي هو   القرآن العظيم ، أي : صد وأدبر عنه ، ولم يعمل بما فيه من الحلال ، والحرام   ، والآداب ، والمكارم ، ولم يعتقد ما فيه من العقائد ويعتبر بما فيه من   القصص ، والأمثال ، ونحو ذلك فإنه يحمل يوم القيامة وزرا ، قال  الزمخشري  في   تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : يريد بالوزر العقوبة الثقيلة الباهظة . سماها   وزرا تشبيها في ثقلها على المعاقب وصعوبة احتمالها ، بالحمل الذي يفدح   الحامل وينقض ظهره ، ويلقي عليه بوزره . أو لأنها جزاء الوزر وهو الإثم . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : قد دلت آيات كثيرة من كتاب الله :   على أن المجرمين يأتون يوم القيامة يحملون أوزارهم . أي : أثقال ذنوبهم على   ظهورهم . كقوله في   [ ص: 96 ] سورة " الأنعام " : قد   خسر الذين كذبوا بلقاء الله حتى إذا جاءتهم الساعة بغتة قالوا ياحسرتنا   على ما فرطنا فيها وهم يحملون أوزارهم على ظهورهم ألا ساء ما يزرون   [ 6 \ 31 ] ، وقوله في " النحل " : ليحملوا أوزارهم كاملة يوم القيامة ومن أوزار الذين يضلونهم بغير علم ألا ساء ما يزرون   [ 16 \ 25 ] ، وقوله في " العنكبوت " : وليحملن أثقالهم وأثقالا مع أثقالهم وليسألن يوم القيامة عما كانوا يفترون   [ 29 \ 13 ] ، وقوله في " فاطر " : ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى وإن تدع مثقلة إلى حملها لا يحمل منه شيء ولو كان ذا قربى   [ 35 \ 18 ] ، . 

 وبهذه الآيات التي ذكرنا وأمثالها في القرآن تعلم أن معنى قوله تعالى : فإنه يحمل يوم القيامة وزرا   [ 20 \ 100 ] ، وقوله : وساء لهم يوم القيامة حملا     [ 20 \ 101 ] ، أن المراد بذلك الوزر المحمول أثقال ذنوبهم وكفرهم يأتون   يوم القيامة يحملونها : سواء قلنا إن أعمالهم السيئة تتجسم في أقبح صورة   وأنتنها ، أو غير ذلك كما تقدم إيضاحه . والعلم عند الله . وقد قدمنا عمل "   ساء " التي بمعنى بئس مرارا . فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا . 

 وقوله تعالى : خالدين فيه   . قال القرطبي  في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : خالدين فيه يريد مقيمين فيه ، أي : في جزائه ، وجزاؤه جهنم . 

 تنبيه 

 إفراد الضمير في قوله : أعرض وقوله : فإنه وقوله : يحمل باعتبار لفظ " من " وأما جمع خالدين وضمير لهم يوم القيامة فباعتبار معنى من . كقوله : ومن يؤمن بالله ويعمل صالحا يدخله جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها   [ 20 \ 101 ] ، وقوله : ومن يعص الله ورسوله فإن له نار جهنم خالدين فيها أبدا الآية [ 72 \ 23 ] . 

 وقال  الزمخشري  في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : فإن قلت : اللام في " لهم " ما هي ؟ وبم تتعلق ؟ قلت : هي للبيان كما في هيت لك   . [ 12 \ 23 ] . 
قوله تعالى : ويسألونك عن الجبال فقل ينسفها ربي نسفا   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنهم يسألونه عن الجبال ، وأمره أن يقول لهم :   [ ص:  97 ] إن  ربه ينسفها نسفا ، وذلك بأن يقلعها من أصولها ، ثم يجعلها كالرمل  المتهايل  الذي يسيل ، وكالصوف المنفوش تطيرها الرياح هكذا وهكذا . 

 واعلم أنه جل وعلا بين الأحوال التي تصير إليها الجبال يوم القيامة في   آيات من كتابه . فبين أنه ينزعها من أماكنها ويحملها فيدكها دكا . وذلك في   قوله : فإذا نفخ في الصور نفخة واحدة وحملت الأرض والجبال فدكتا دكة واحدة   [ 69 \ 13 - 14 ] ، . 

 ثم بين أنه يسيرها في الهواء بين السماء والأرض . وذلك في قوله ويوم ينفخ في الصور ففزع من في السماوات ومن في الأرض إلا من شاء الله وكل أتوه داخرين وترى الجبال تحسبها جامدة وهي تمر مر السحاب صنع الله الذي أتقن كل شيء إنه خبير بما تفعلون   [ 27 \ 87 - 88 ] ، وقوله : ويوم نسير الجبال وترى الأرض بارزة الآية [ 18 \ 47 ] وقوله : وإذا الجبال سيرت   [ 81 \ 3 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا   [ 78 \ 20 ] ، وقوله تعالى : يوم تمور السماء مورا وتسير الجبال سيرا   [ 52 \ 9 - 10 ] ، . 

 ثم بين أنه يفتتها ويدقها كقوله وبست الجبال بسا أي : فتتت حتى صارت كالبسيسة ، وهي دقيق ملتوت بسمن أو نحوه على القول بذلك ، وقوله : وحملت الأرض والجبال فدكتا دكة واحدة   [ 69 \ 14 ] ، . 

 ثم بين أنه يصيرها كالرمل المتهايل ، وكالعهن المنفوش ؟ وذلك في قوله : يوم ترجف الأرض والجبال وكانت الجبال كثيبا مهيلا   [ 73 \ 14 ] ، وقوله تعالى : يوم تكون السماء كالمهل وتكون الجبال كالعهن   [ 70 \ 9 ] ، في " المعارج ، والقارعة " . والعهن : الصوف المصبوغ . ومنه قول زهير بن أبي سلمى  في معلقته : 


**كأن فتات العهن في كل منزل نزلن به حب الفنا لم يحطم* *

 ثم بين أنها تصير كالهباء المنبث في قوله : وبست الجبال بسا فكانت هباء منبثا   [ 56 \ 5 - 6 ] ، ثم بين أنها تصير سرابا ، وذلك في قوله : وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا   [ 78 \ 20 ] ، وقد بين في موضع آخر : أن السراب لا شيء . وذلك قوله تعالى : حتى إذا جاءه لم يجده شيئا   [ 24 \ 39 ] ، وبين أنه ينسفها نسفا في قوله هنا : ويسألونك عن الجبال فقل ينسفها ربي نسفا   [ 20 \ 105 ] ، . 
تنبيه 

 [ ص: 98 ] جرت العادة في القرآن : أن الله إذا قال لنبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : يسألونك قال له قل بغير فاء . كقوله : ويسألونك عن الروح قل الروح الآية [ 17 \ 85 ] وقوله تعالى : يسألونك عن الخمر والميسر قل فيهما إثم كبير الآية [ 2 \ 219 ] وقوله : يسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل ما أنفقتم من خير الآية [ 2 \ 215 ] وقوله يسألونك ماذا أحل لهم قل أحل لكم الطيبات الآية [ 5 \ 4 ] وقوله : يسألونك عن الشهر الحرام قتال فيه قل قتال فيه كبير   [ 2 \ 217 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، أما في آية " طه " هذه فقال فيها : فقل ينسفها   [ 20 \ 105 ] بالفاء . وقد أجاب القرطبي  عن هذا في تفسير هذه الآية بما نصه : ويسألونك عن الجبال أي   : عن حال الجبال يوم القيامة ، فقل . جاء هذا بفاء ، وكل سؤال في القرآن "   قل " بغير فاء إلا هذا ؛ لأن المعنى : إن سألوك عن الجبال فقل ، فتضمن   الكلام معنى الشرط ، وقد علم الله أنهم يسألونه عنها فأجابهم قبل السؤال .   وتلك أسئلة تقدمت ، سألوا عنها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فجاء الجواب   عقب السؤال . فلذلك كان بغير فاء . وهذا سؤال لم يسألوه عنه بعد فتفهمه   انتهى منه . وما ذكره يحتاج إلى دليل ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : فيذرها قاعا صفصفا لا ترى فيها عوجا ولا أمتا   . 

 الضمير في قوله : فيذرها فيه وجهان معروفان عند العلماء : 

 أحدهما : أنه راجع إلى الأرض وإن لم يجر لها ذكر . ونظير هذا القول في هذه الآية قوله تعالى : ما ترك على ظهرها من دابة   [ 35 \ 45 ] ، وقوله : ما ترك عليها من دابة     [ 16 \ 16 ] ، فالضمير فيهما راجع إلى الأرض ولم يجر لها ذكر . وقد بينا   شواهد ذلك من العربية ، والقرآن بإيضاح في سورة " النحل " فأغنى ذلك عن   إعادته هنا . 

 والثاني : أنه راجع إلى منابت الجبال التي هي مراكزها ومقارها لأنها   مفهومة من ذكر الجبال . والمعنى : فيذر مواضعها التي كانت مستقرة فيها من   الأرض قاعا صفصفا . والقاع : المستوي من الأرض . وقيل : مستنقع الماء .   والصفصف : المستوي الأملس   [ ص: 99 ] الذي لا نبات فيه ، ولا بناء ، فإنه على صف واحد في استوائه . وأنشد لذلك  سيبويه  قول الأعشى    : 


**وكم دون بيتك من صفصف ودكداك رمل وأعقادها* *

 ومنه قول الآخر : 


**وملمومة شهباء لو قذفوا بها     شماريخ من رضوى إذا عاد صفصفا 
**

 وقوله : لا ترى فيها عوجا ولا أمتا    [ 20 \  107 ] ، أي : لا اعوجاج فيها ، ولا أمت . والأمت : النتوء اليسير .  أي :  ليس فيها اعوجاج ، ولا ارتفاع بعضها على بعض ، بل هي مستوية ، ومن  إطلاق  الأمت بالمعنى المذكور قول لبيد    : 


**فاجرمزت ثم سارت وهي لاهية     في كافر ما به أمت ، ولا شرف 
**

 وقول الآخر : 


**فأبصرت لمحة من رأس عكرشة     في كافر ما به أمت ولا عوج 
**

 والكافر في البيتين : قيل الليل . وقيل المطر ، لأنه يمنع العين من رؤية الارتفاع ، والانحدار في الأرض .

 وقال  الزمخشري  في  تفسير هذه الآية  الكريمة : فإن قلت : قد فرقوا بين العوج ، والعوج فقالوا .  العوج بالكسر  في المعاني ، والعوج بالفتح في الأعيان . والأرض عين ، فكيف  صح فيها  المكسور العين ؟ 

 قلت اختيار هذا اللفظ له موقع حسن بديع في وصف الأرض بالاستواء ، والملاسة   ، ونفي الاعوجاج عنها على أبلغ ما يكون . وذلك أنك لو عمدت إلى قطعة أرض   فسويتها ، وبالغت في التسوية على عينك وعيون البصراء من الفلاحة ، واتفقتم   على أنه لم يبق فيها اعوجاج قط ، ثم استطلعت رأي المهندس فيها ، وأمرته  أن  يعرض استواءها على المقاييس الهندسية لعثر فيها على عوج في غير موضع لا   يدرك ذلك بحاسة البصر ، ولكن بالقياس الهندسي ، فنفى الله عز وجل ذلك  العوج  الذي دق ولطف عن الإدراك ، اللهم إلا بالقياس الذي يعرفه صاحب  التقدير ،  والهندسة ، وذلك الاعوجاج لما لم يدرك إلا بالقياس دون الإحساس  لحق  بالمعاني فقيل فيه : عوج بالكسر ، والأمت : النتوء اليسير ، يقال : مد  حبله  حتى ما فيه أمت . انتهى منه . وقد قدمنا في أول سورة الكهف ما يغني  عن هذا  الكلام الذي ذكره ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
[ ص: 100 ] قوله تعالى : يومئذ يتبعون الداعي لا عوج له وخشعت الأصوات للرحمن فلا تسمع إلا همسا   . 

 قوله يومئذ أي : يوم إذ نسفت الجبال يتبعون الداعي . والداعي : هو الملك   الذي يدعوهم إلى الحضور للحساب . قال بعض أهل العلم : يناديهم أيتها العظام   النخرة ، والأوصال المتفرقة ، واللحوم المتمزقة ، قومي إلى ربك للحساب ،   والجزاء ، فيسمعون الصوت ويتبعونه . ومعنى لا عوج له     : أي : لا يحيدون عنه ، ولا يميلون يمينا ، ولا شمالا . وقيل : لا عوج   لدعاء الملك عن أحد ، أي : لا يعدل بدعائه عن أحد ، بل يدعوهم جميعا . وما   ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة من اتباعهم للداعي للحساب ، وعدم  عدولهم  عنه بينه في غير هذا الموضع ، وزاد أنهم يسرعون إليه كقوله تعالى فتول   عنهم يوم يدعو الداعي إلى شيء نكر خشعا أبصارهم يخرجون من الأجداث كأنهم   جراد منتشر مهطعين إلى الداعي يقول الكافرون هذا يوم عسر   [ 54 \ 6 - 8 ] ، والإهطاع : الإسراع : وقوله تعالى : واستمع يوم ينادي المنادي من مكان قريب يوم يسمعون الصيحة بالحق ذلك يوم الخروج   [ 50 \ 41 - 42 ] ، وقوله تعالى : يوم يدعوكم فتستجيبون بحمده الآية [ 17 \ 52 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وخشعت الأصوات للرحمن أي : خفضت وخفتت ، وسكنت هيبة لله ، وإجلالا وخوفا فلا تسمع في ذلك اليوم صوتا عاليا ، بل لا تسمع إلا همسا أي : صوتا خفيا خافتا من شدة الخوف . أو إلا همسا أي   : إلا صوت خفق الأقدام ونقلها إلى المحشر ، والهمس يطلق في اللغة على   الخفاء ، فيشمل خفض الصوت وصوت الأقدام . كصوت أخفاف الإبل في الأرض التي   فيها يابس النبات ، ومنه قول الراجز : 


**وهن يمشين بنا هميسا إن تصدق الطير ننك لميسا* *

 وما ذكره جل وعلا هنا أشار له في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله : رب   السماوات والأرض وما بينهما الرحمن لا يملكون منه خطابا يوم يقوم الروح   والملائكة صفا لا يتكلمون إلا من أذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا   [ 78 \ 37 ] . 

 وقوله هنا : يومئذ لا تنفع الشفاعة الآية ، قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة لذلك في " مريم " ، وغيرها ، فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا . 
[ ص: 101 ] قوله تعالى : وعنت الوجوه للحي القيوم وقد خاب من حمل ظلما   . 

 قوله : عنت أي : ذلت وخضعت . تقول العرب : عنا يعنو عنوا وعناء : إذ ذل   وخضع ، وخشع . ومنه قيل للأسير عان لذله وخضوعه لمن أسره . ومنه قول أمية بن أبي الصلت الثقفي    : 


**مليك على عرش السماء مهيمن لعزته تعنو الوجوه وتسجد* *

 وقوله أيضا : 


**وعنا له وجهي وخلقي كله     في الساجدين لوجهه مشكورا 
**

 واعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في هذه الآية الكريمة ، فقال بعضهم : المراد   بالوجوه التي ذلت وخشعت للحي القيوم : وجوه العصاة خاصة وذلك يوم القيامة :   وأسند الذل ، والخشوع لوجوههم ، لأن الوجه تظهر فيه آثار الذل ، والخشوع .   ومما يدل على هذا المعنى من الآيات القرآنية قوله تعالى : فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا الآية [ 67 \ 27 ] وقوله : ووجوه يومئذ باسرة تظن أن يفعل بها فاقرة   [ 75 \ 24 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وجوه يومئذ خاشعة عاملة ناصبة تصلى نارا حامية   [ 88 \ 2 - 4 ] ، ، وعلى هذا القول انتصر  الزمخشري  واستدل له ببعض الآيات المذكورة . 

 وقال بعض العلماء وعنت الوجوه    : أي : ذلت  وخضعت وجوه المؤمنين لله في دار الدنيا ، وذلك بالسجود ،  والركوع . وظاهر  القرآن يدل على أن المراد الذل والخضوع لله يوم القيامة ،  لأن السياق في  يوم القيامة ، وكل الخلائق تظهر عليهم في ذلك اليوم علامات  الذل ، والخضوع  لله جل وعلا . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية : وقد خاب من حمل ظلما قال بعض العلماء : أي : خسر من حمل شركا . وتدل لهذا القول الآيات القرآنية الدالة على تسمية الشرك ظلما . كقوله : إن الشرك لظلم عظيم   [ 31 \ 13 ] ، وقوله : والكافرون هم الظالمون   [ 2 \ 254 ] ، وقوله : ولا تدع من دون الله ما لا ينفعك ولا يضرك فإن فعلت فإنك إذا من الظالمين   [ 10 \ 106 ] ، وقوله : الذين آمنوا ولم يلبسوا إيمانهم بظلم الآية [ 6 \ 82 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، والأظهر أن الظلم في قوله : وقد خاب من حمل ظلما   [ 20 \ 111 ] ، يعم الشرك ، وغيره من المعاصي . وخيبة كل ظالم بقدر ما حل من الظلم ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 [ ص: 102 ] وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : للحي القيوم الحي   : المتصف بالحياة الذي لا يموت أبدا . والقيوم صيغة مبالغة . لأنه جل  وعلا  هو القائم بتدبير شئون جميع الخلق . وهو القائم على كل نفس بما كسبت .   وقيل : القيوم الدائم الذي لا يزول .
قوله تعالى : ومن يعمل من الصالحات وهو مؤمن فلا يخاف ظلما ولا هضما   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن من يعمل من الصالحات وهو مؤمن بربه   فإنه لا يخاف ظلما ، ولا هضما . وقد بين هذا المعنى في غير هذا الموضع .   كقوله تعالى : إن الله لا يظلم مثقال ذرة وإن تك حسنة يضاعفها ويؤت من لدنه أجرا عظيما   [ 4 \ 40 ] ، وقوله : إن الله لا يظلم الناس شيئا ولكن الناس أنفسهم يظلمون   [ 60 \ 44 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ووجدوا ما عملوا حاضرا ولا يظلم ربك أحدا   [ 18 \ 49 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، كما قدمنا ذلك . 

 وفرق بعض أهل العلم بين الظلم ، والهضم بأن الظلم المنع من الحق كله .   والهضم : النقص والمنع من بعض الحق . فكل هضم ظلم ، ولا ينعكس . ومن إطلاق   الهضم على ما ذكر قول المتوكل الليثي    : 


**إن الأذلة واللئام لمعشر مولاهم المنهضم المظلوم* *

 فالمنهضم : اسم مفعول تهضمه إذا اهتضمه في بعض حقوقه وظلمه فيها . 

 وقرأ هذا الحرف عامة السبعة ما عدا ابن كثير  بربه فلا يخاف   [ 20 \ 111 ] ، بضم الفاء وبألف بعد الخاء مرفوعا ، ولا نافية . أي : فهو لا يخاف ، أو فإنه لا يخاف . وقرأه ابن كثير    " فلا يخف " بالجزم من غير ألف بعد الخاء . وعليه فـ " لا " ناهية جازمة المضارع . وقول القرطبي  في تفسيره : إنه على قراءة ابن كثير  مجزوم   . لأنه جواب لقوله ومن يعمل غلط منه . لأن الفاء في قوله فلا يخاف مانعة   من ذلك . والتحقيق هو ما ذكرنا من أن " لا " ناهية على قراءة ابن كثير  ، والجملة الطلبية جزاء الشرط ، فيلزم اقترانها بالفاء . لأنها لا تصلح فعلا للشرط كما قدمناه مرارا .
قوله تعالى : وكذلك أنزلناه قرآنا عربيا وصرفنا فيه من الوعيد   . 

 الآية ، قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " الكهف " فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (288)
سُورَةُ طه 
صـ 103 إلى صـ 109*
*
*
*
قوله تعالى : ولا تعجل بالقرآن من قبل أن يقضى إليك وحيه وقل رب زدني علما 

 . 

 [ ص: 103 ] كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا جاءه جبريل  بالوحي كلما قال جبريل  آية   قالها معه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من شدة حرصه على حفظ القرآن . فأرشده   الله في هذه الآية إلى ما ينبغي . فنهاه عن العجلة بقراءة القرآن مع جبريل  ، بل أمره أن ينصت لقراءة جبريل  حتى   ينتهي ، ثم يقرؤه هو بعد ذلك ، فإن الله ييسر له حفظه . وهذا المعنى   المشار إليه في هذه الآية أوضحه الله في غير هذا الموضع . كقوله في "   القيامة " : لا تحرك به لسانك لتعجل به إن علينا جمعه وقرآنه فإذا قرأناه فاتبع قرآنه ثم إن علينا بيانه   [ 75 \ 16 - 19 ] ، وقال  البخاري  في صحيحه : حدثنا  موسى بن إسماعيل  قال : حدثنا أبو عوانة  قال : حدثنا  موسى بن أبي عائشة  قال : حدثنا  سعيد بن جبير  عن  ابن عباس  في قوله تعالى : لا تحرك به لسانك لتعجل به قال : كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يعالج من التنزيل شدة ، وكان مما يحرك شفتيه ، فقال  ابن عباس    : فأنا أحركهما لكم كما كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يحركهما . وقال سعيد    : أنا أحركهما كما رأيت  ابن عباس  يحركهما ، فحرك شفتيه . فأنزل الله تعالى : لا تحرك به لسانك لتعجل به إن علينا جمعه وقرآنه [ 75 \ 16 - 17 ] ، قال : جمعه لك في صدرك ، ونقرؤه فإذا قرأناه فاتبع قرآنه   [ 75 \ 18 ] ، قال : فاستمع له وأنصت ثم إن علينا بيانه   [ 75 \ 19 ] ، ثم علينا أن نقرأه . فكان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعد ذلك إذا أتاه جبريل  استمع . فإذا انطلق جبريل  قرأه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كما قرأه ا ه . 
قوله تعالى : ولقد عهدنا إلى آدم من قبل فنسي ولم نجد له عزما   . 

 قوله : ولقد عهدنا إلى آدم أي : أوصيناه ألا يقرب تلك الشجرة . وهذا العهد إلى آدم  الذي أجمله هنا بينه في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله في سورة " البقرة " : وقلنا ياآدم اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة وكلا منها رغدا حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين   [ 2 \ 35 ] ، فقوله : ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة هو عهده إلى آدم  المذكور هنا . 

 وقوله في " الأعراف " : ويا آدم اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة فكلا من حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين   [ 7 \ 19 ] ، . 

 وقوله تعالى : فنسي فيه للعلماء وجهان معروفان : أحدهما : أن المراد   بالنسيان الترك ، فلا ينافي كون الترك عمدا . والعرب تطلق النسيان وتريد به   الترك ولو عمدا ، ومنه قوله تعالى : قال كذلك أتتك آياتنا فنسيتها وكذلك اليوم تنسى   [ 20 \ 126 ] ، فالمراد في هذه الآية : الترك قصدا . وكقوله تعالى : فاليوم ننساهم كما نسوا لقاء يومهم هذا وما كانوا بآياتنا يجحدون   [ 7 \ 51 ] ،   [ ص: 104 ] وقوله تعالى : فذوقوا بما نسيتم لقاء يومكم هذا إنا نسيناكم وذوقوا عذاب الخلد بما كنتم تعملون   [ 32 \ 14 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ولا تكونوا كالذين نسوا الله فأنساهم أنفسهم أولئك هم الفاسقون   [ 59 \ 19 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وقيل اليوم ننساكم كما نسيتم لقاء يومكم هذا ومأواكم النار وما لكم من ناصرين     [ 45 \ 34 ] . وعلى هذا فمعنى قوله : فنسي أي : ترك الوفاء بالعهد ،   وخالف ما أمره الله به من ترك الأكل من تلك الشجرة ، لأن النهي عن الشيء   يستلزم الأمر بضده . 

 والوجه الثاني : هو أن المراد بالنسيان في الآية : النسيان الذي هو ضد   الذكر ، لأن إبليس لما أقسم له بالله أنه له ناصح فيما دعاه إليه من الأكل   من الشجرة التي نهاه ربه عنها غره وخدعه بذلك ، حتى أنساه العهد المذكور .   كما يشير إليه قوله تعالى : وقاسمهما إني لكما لمن الناصحين فدلاهما بغرور   [ 7 \ 21 - 22 ] ، . وعن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : إنما سمي الإنسان لأنه عهد إليه فنسي رواه عنه  ابن أبي حاتم  ا ه . ولقد قال بعض الشعراء : 


**وما سمي الإنسان إلا لنسيه ولا القلب إلا أنه يتقلب* *

 أما على القول الأول فلا إشكال في قوله : وعصى آدم ربه فغوى   [ 20 \ 121 ] ، وأما على الثاني ففيه إشكال معروف . لأن الناسي معذور فكيف يقال فيه وعصى آدم ربه فغوى   . 

 وأظهر أوجه الجواب عندي عن ذلك : أن آدم  لم   يكن معذورا بالنسيان . وقد بينت في كتابي ( دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات   الكتاب ) الأدلة الدالة على أن العذر بالنسيان والخطأ والإكراه من خصائص   هذه الأمة . كقوله هنا فنسي مع قوله وعصى فأسند إليه النسيان ، والعصيان ،   فدل على أنه غير معذور بالنسيان . ومما يدل على هذا ما ثبت في صحيح مسلم  من حديث  ابن عباس   وأبي هريرة    : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما قرأ ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا   [ 2 \ 286 ] ، قال الله نعم قد فعلت   . فلو كان ذلك معفوا عن جميع الأمم لما كان لذكره على سبيل الامتنان وتعظيم المنة عظيم موقع . ويستأنس لذلك بقوله : كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا   [ 2 \ 286 ] ، ويؤيد ذلك حديث : " إن الله تجاوز لي عن أمتي الخطأ ، والنسيان وما استكرهوا عليه   " . فقوله " تجاوز لي عن أمتي   " يدل على الاختصاص بأمته . وليس مفهوم لقب . لأن مناط   [ ص: 105 ] التجاوز عن ذلك هو ما خصه الله به من التفضيل على غيره من الرسل . 

 والحديث المذكور وإن أعله  الإمام أحمد  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  فله شواهد ثابتة في الكتاب ، والسنة . ولم يزل علماء الأمة قديما وحديثا يتلقونه بالقبول . ومن الأدلة على ذلك حديث  طارق بن شهاب  المشهور في الذي دخل النار في ذباب قربه مع أنه مكره وصاحبه   الذي امتنع من تقريب شيء للصنم ولو ذبابا قتلوه . فدل ذلك على أن الذي   قربه مكره . لأنه لو لم يقرب لقتلوه كما قتلوا صاحبه ، ومع هذا دخل النار   فلم يكن إكراهه عذرا . ومن الأدلة على ذلك قوله تعالى عن أصحاب الكهف : إنهم إن يظهروا عليكم يرجموكم أو يعيدوكم في ملتهم ولن تفلحوا إذا أبدا   [ 18 \ 20 ] ، فقوله : يرجموكم أو يعيدوكم في ملتهم دليل على الإكراه ، وقوله : ولن تفلحوا إذا أبدا دليل على عدم العذر بذلك الإكراه . كما أوضحنا ذلك في غير هذا الموضع . 

 واعلم أن في شرعنا ما يدل على نوع من التكليف بذلك في الجملة ، كقوله تعالى : ومن قتل مؤمنا خطأ فتحرير رقبة الآية [ 4 \ 92 ] . فتحرير الرقبة هنا كفارة لذلك القتل خطأ . والكفارة تشعر بوجود الذنب في الجملة . كما يشير إلى ذلك قوله في كفارة القتل خطأ فمن لم يجد فصيام شهرين متتابعين توبة من الله وكان الله عليما حكيما   [ 4 \ 92 ] ، فجعل صوم الشهرين بدلا من العتق عند العجز عنه . وقوله بعد ذلك توبة من الله يدل على أن هناك مؤاخذة في الجملة بذلك الخطأ ، مع قوله : وليس عليكم جناح فيما أخطأتم به   [ 33 \ 5 ] ، وما قدمنا من حديث مسلم    : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما قرأ لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا   [ 2 \ 286 ] ، قال الله نعم قد فعلت ،   فالمؤاخذة التي هي الإثم مرفوعة ، والكفارة المذكورة . قال بعض أهل العلم  :  هي بسبب التقصير في التحفظ ، والحذر من وقوع الخطأ ، والنسيان ، والله  جل  وعلا أعلم . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وعصى آدم ربه فغوى     [ 20 \ 122 ] ، هو ونحوه من الآيات مستند من قال من أهل الأصول بعدم  عصمة  الأنبياء من الصغائر التي لا تتعلق بالتبليغ . لأنهم يتداركونها  بالتوبة ،  والإنابة إلى الله حتى تصير كأنها لم تكن . 

 واعلم أن جميع العلماء أجمعوا على عصمة الأنبياء صلوات   الله وسلامه عليهم في كل ما يتعلق بالتبليغ . واختلفوا في عصمتهم من   الصغائر التي لا تعلق لها بالتبليغ اختلافا مشهورا معروفا في الأصول . ولا   شك أنهم صلوات الله عليهم وسلامه إن وقع   [ ص: 106 ] منهم بعض الشيء فإنهم يتداركونه بصدق الإنابة إلى الله حتى يبلغوا بذلك درجة أعلا من درجة من لم يقع منه ذلك . كما قال هنا : وعصى آدم ربه فغوى ثم أتبع ذلك بقوله : ثم اجتباه ربه فتاب عليه وهدى   [ 20 \ 122 ] ، . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ولم نجد له عزما   [ 20 \ 115 ] ، يدل على أن أبانا آدم  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام ليس من الرسل الذين قال الله فيهم فاصبر كما صبر أولو العزم من الرسل   [ 46 \ 35 ] ، وهم : نوح  ، وإبراهيم  ، وموسى  ، وعيسى  ، ومحمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . وقيل : هم جميع الرسل . وعن  ابن عباس  ، وقتادة  ولم نجد له عزما أي : لم نجد له صبرا عن أكل الشجرة ومواظبة على التزام الأمر   . 

 وأقوال العلماء راجعة إلى هذا ، والوجود في قوله : ولم نجد قال أبو حيان  في البحر : يجوز أن يكون بمعنى العلم ، ومفعولاه له عزما وأن يكون نقيض العدم . كأنه قال : وعند مناله عزما ا ه منه . والأول أظهر ، والله تعالى أعلم .
قوله تعالى : وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه أمر الملائكة بالسجود لآدم فسجدوا   إلا إبليس أبى . أي : أبى أن يسجد . فذكر عنه هنا الإباء ولم يذكر عنه  هنا  الاستكبار . وذكر عنه الإباء أيضا في " الحجر " في قوله : إلا إبليس أبى أن يكون مع الساجدين   [ 15 \ 31 ] ، . وقوله في آية " الحجر " هذه أبى أن يكون مع الساجدين يبين معمول " أبى " المحذوف في آية " طه " هذه التي هي قوله إلا إبليس أبى   [ 20 \ 116 ] ، أي : أبى أن يكون مع الساجدين ، كما صرح به في " الحجر " وكما أشار إلى ذلك في " الأعراف " في قوله : إلا إبليس لم يكن من الساجدين   [ 7 \ 11 ] ، وذكر عنه في سورة " ص " الاستكبار وحده في قوله : إلا إبليس استكبر وكان من الكافرين   [ 38 ] ، وذكر عنه الإباء ، والاستكبار معا في سورة " البقرة " في قوله : إلا إبليس أبى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين     [ 2 ] ، . وقد بينا في سورة " البقرة " سبب استكباره في زعمه وأدلة  بطلان  شبهته في زعمه المذكور . وقد بينها في سورة " الكهف " كلام العلماء  فيه هل  أصله ملك من الملائكة أو لا ؟ 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : فسجدوا إلا إبليس صرح في غير هذا الموضع أن السجود المذكور سجده الملائكة كلهم أجمعون لا بعضهم ، وذلك في قوله   [ ص: 107 ] فسجد الملائكة كلهم أجمعون إلا إبليس   . [ 38 - 74 ] . 
قوله تعالى : فقلنا يا آدم إن هذا عدو لك ولزوجك فلا يخرجنكما من الجنة فتشقى إن لك ألا تجوع فيها ولا تعرى وأنك لا تظمأ فيها ولا تضحى   . 

 قوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : إن هذا عدو لك ولزوجك قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في " الكهف " فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : فتشقى أي : فتتعب في طلب المعيشة بالكد ،   والاكتساب . لأنه لا يحصل لقمة العيش في الدنيا بعد الخروج من الجنة حتى   يحرث الأرض ، ثم يزرعها ، ثم يقوم على الزرع حتى يدرك ، ثم يدرسه ، ثم   ينقيه ، ثم يطحنه ، ثم يعجنه ، ثم يخبزه . فهذا شقاؤه المذكور . 

 والدليل على أن المراد بالشقاء في هذه الآية : التعب في اكتساب المعيشة قوله تعالى بعده : إن لك ألا تجوع فيها ولا تعرى وأنك لا تظمأ فيها ولا تضحى   [ 20 \ 118 - 119 ] ، يعني احذر من عدوك أن يخرجك من دار الراحة التي يضمن لك فيها الشبع ، والري ، والكسوة ، والسكن . قال  الزمخشري      : وهذه الأربعة هي الأقطاب التي يدور عليها كفاف الإنسان ، فذكره   استجماعها له في الجنة ، وأنه مكفي لا يحتاج إلى كفاية كاف ، ولا إلى كسب   كاسب كما يحتاج إلى ذلك أهل الدنيا . وذكرها بلفظ النفي لنقائضها التي هي   الجوع ، والعري ، والظمأ ، والضحو ليطرق سمعه بأسامي أصناف الشقوة التي   حذره منها ، حتى يتحامى السبب الموقع فيها كراهة لها ا ه . 

 فقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : إن لك ألا تجوع فيها ولا تعرى     [ 20 \ 118 ] ، قرينة واضحة على أن الشقاء المحذر منه تعب الدنيا في كد   المعيشة ليدفع به الجوع ، والظمأ ، والعري ، والضحاء . والجوع معروف ،   والظمأ : العطش . والعري بالضم : خلاف اللبس . 

 وقوله : ولا تضحى أي  : لا تصير بارزا للشمس ،  ليس لك ما تستكن فيه من حرها . تقول العرب : ضحي  يضحى ، كرضي يرضى . وضحى  يضحى كسعى يسعى إذا كان بارزا لحر الشمس ليس له ما  يكنه منه . ومن هذا  المعنى قول  عمر بن أبي ربيعة    : 


**رأت رجلا أيما إذا الشمس عارضت فيضحى وأما بالعشي فينحصر* *

 وقول الآخر : 


**ضحيت له كي أستظل بظله     إذا الظل أضحى في القيامة قالصا 
**

 [ ص: 108 ] وقرأ هذا الحرف عامة السبعة ما عدا نافعا  وشعبة  عن عاصم  وأنك لا تظمأ بفتح همزة " أن " ، والمصدر المنسبك من " أن " وصلتها معطوف على المصدر المنسبك من " أن " وصلتها في قوله : إن لك ألا تجوع أي : وإن لك أنك لا تظمأ فيها ولا تضحى . ويجوز في المصدر المعطوف المذكور النصب ، والرفع ، كما أشار إلى ذلك في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**وجائز رفعك معطوفا على     منصوب إن بعد أن تستكملا 
**

 وإيضاح تقدير المصدرين المذكورين : إن لك عدم الجوع فيها ، وعدم الظمأ . 
تنبيه 

 أخذ بعض العلماء من هذه الآية الكريمة وجوب نفقة الزوجة على زوجها لأن الله لما قال إن هذا عدو لك ولزوجك فلا يخرجنكما من الجنة   [ 20 \ 117 ] ، بخطاب شامل لآدم  وحواء  ، ثم خص آدم  بالشقاء   دونها في قوله فتشقى دل ذلك على أنه هو المكلف بالكد عليها وتحصيل لوازم   الحياة الضرورية لها : من مطعم ، ومشرب ، وملبس ، ومسكن . 

 قال أبو عبد الله القرطبي  في  تفسير هذه  الآية الكريمة ما نصه : وإنما خصه بذكر الشقاء ولم يقل فتشقيا  يعلمنا أن  نفقة الزوجة على الزوج ، فمن يومئذ جرت نفقة النساء على الأزواج .  فلما  كانت نفقة حواء  على آدم  كذلك نفقات بناتها على بني آدم  بحق   الزوجية . وأعلمنا في هذه الآية : أن النفقة التي تجب للمرأة على زوجها   هذه الأربعة : الطعام ، والشراب ، والكسوة ، والمسكن . فإذا أعطاها هذه   الأربعة فقد خرج إليها من نفقتها ، فإن تفضل بعد ذلك فهو مأجور . فأما هذه   الأربعة فلا بد منها . لأن بها إقامة المهجة ا ه منه . 

 وذكر في قصة آدم    :  أنه لما أهبط إلى  الأرض أهبط إليه ثور أحمر وحبات من الجنة ، فكان يحرث على  ذلك الثور ويمسح  العرق عن جبينه وذلك من الشقاء المذكور في الآية . 

 والظاهر أن الذي في هذه الآية الكريمة من البديع المعنوي في اصطلاح   البلاغيين ، هو ما يسمى " مراعاة النظير " ، ويسمى " التناسب ، والائتلاف .   والتوفيق ، والتلفيق " . فهذه كلها أسماء لهذا النوع من البديع المعنوي .   وضابطه : أنه جمع أمر وما يناسبه لا بالتضاد . كقوله تعالى : الشمس والقمر بحسبان   [ 55 \ 5 ] ، فإن الشمس ، والقمر متناسبان   [ ص: 109 ] لا بالتضاد . وكقول  البحتري  يصف الإبل الأنضاء المهازيل ، أو الرماح : 


**كالقسي المعطفات بل الأسهم مبرية بل الأوتار* *

 وبين الأسهم ، والقسي المعطفات ، والأوتار مناسبة في الرقة وإن كان بعضها أرق من بعض ، وهي مناسبة لا بالتضاد . وكقول ابن رشيق    : 


**أصح وأقوى ما سمعناه في الندى     من الخبر المأثور منذ قديم 
أحاديث ترويها السيول عن الحيا     عن البحر عن كف الأمير تميم 
**

 فقد ناسب بين الصحة ، والقوة ، والسماع ، والخبر المأثور ، والأحاديث ،   والرواية ، وكذا ناسب بين السيل ، والحيا وهو المطر ، والبحر وكف الأمير   تميم ، وكقول أسيد بن عنقاء الفزاري    : 


**كأن الثريا علقت في جبينه     وفي خده الشعرى وفي وجهه البدر 
**

 فقد ناسب بين الثريا ، والشعرى ، والبدر ، كما ناسب بين الجبين ، والوجنة ،   والوجه . وأمثلة هذا النوع كثيرة معروفة في فن البلاغة . 

 وإذا علمت هذا فاعلم أنه جل وعلا ناسب في هذه الآية الكريمة في قوله إن لك ألا تجوع فيها ولا تعرى بين   نفي الجوع المتضمن لنفي الحرارة الباطنية ، والألم الباطني الوجداني ،   وبين نفي العري المتضمن لنفي الألم الظاهري من أذى الحر ، والبرد ، وهي   مناسبة لا بالتضاد . كما أنه تعالى ناسب في قوله وأنك لا تظمأ فيها ولا تضحى بين   نفي الظمأ المتضمن لنفي الألم الباطني الوجداني الذي يسببه الظمأ . وبين   نفي الضحى المتضمن لنفي الألم الظاهري الذي يسببه حر الشمس ونحوه كما هو   واضح . 

 بما ذكرنا تعلم أن قول من قال : إن في هذه الآية المذكورة ما يسمى قطع   النظير عن النظير ، وأن الغرض من قطع النظير عن النظير المزعوم تحقيق تعداد   هذه النعم وتكثيرها . لأنه لو قرن النظير بنظيره لأوهم أن المعدودات نعمة   واحدة ، ولهذا قطع الظمأ عن الجوع ، والضحو عن الكسوة ، مع ما بين ذلك من   التناسب . وقالوا : ومن قطع النظير عن النظير المذكور قول امرئ القيس    : 


**كأني لم أركب جوادا للذة     ولم أتبطن كاعبا ذات خلخال 
ولم أسبأ الزق الروي ولم أقل     لخيل كري كرة بعد إجفال 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (289)
سُورَةُ طه 
صـ 110 إلى صـ 116*
*
*
*

 فقطع ركوب الجواد من قوله " لخيل كري كرة " وقطع " تبطن الكاعب " عن   [ ص:  110 ] شرب  " الزق الروي " مع التناسب في ذلك . وغرضه أن يعدد ملاذه  ومفاخره ويكثرها .  كله كلام لا حاجة له لظهور المناسبة بين المذكورات في  الآية كما أوضحنا ،  والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : فوسوس إليه الشيطان قال يا آدم هل أدلك على شجرة الخلد وملك لا يبلى   . 

 الوسوسة ، والوسواس : الصوت الخفي . ويقال لهمس الصائد ، والكلاب ، وصوت   الحلي : وسواس . والوسوس بكسر الواو الأولى مصدر ، وبفتحها الاسم ، وهو   أيضا من أسماء الشيطان ، كما في قوله تعالى : من شر الوسواس الخناس   [ 114 \ 4 ] ، ويقال لحديث النفس : وسواس ووسوسة . ومن إطلاق الوسواس على صوت الحلي قول الأعشى    : 


**تسمع للحلي وسواسا إذا انصرفت كما استعان بريح عشرق زجل* *

 ومن إطلاقه على همس الصائد قول  ذي الرمة    : 


**فبات يشئزه ثأد ويسهره     تذؤب الريح والوسواس والهضب 
**

 وقول رؤبة    : 


**وسوس يدعو مخلصا رب الفلق     سرا وقد أون تأوين العقق 
في الزرب لو يمضع شربا ما بصق* *

 وإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أن قوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة فوسوس إليه الشيطان   [ 20 \ 120 ] ، أي : كلمه كلاما خفيا فسمعه منه آدم  وفهمه . 

 والدليل على أن الوسوسة المذكورة في هذه الآية الكريمة كلام من إبليس سمعه آدم  وفهمه أنه فسر الوسوسة في هذه الآية بأنها قول ، وذلك في قوله فوسوس إليه الشيطان قال ياآدم هل أدلك على شجرة الخلد   [ 20 \ 120 ] ، . فالقول المذكور هو الوسوسة المذكورة . وقد أوضح هذا في سورة " الأعراف " وبين أنه وسوس إلى حواء  أيضا مع آدم  ، وذلك في قوله : فوسوس لهما الشيطان إلى قوله وقاسمهما إني لكما لمن الناصحين فدلاهما بغرور     [ 7 \ 21 ] ، لأن تصريحه تعالى في آية " الأعراف " هذه بأن إبليس  قاسمهما  أي : حلف لهما على أنه ناصح لهما فيما ادعاه من الكذب دليل واضح  على أن  الوسوسة المذكورة كلام مسموع . واعلم أن في وسوسة الشيطان إلى آدم  إشكالا   [ ص: 111 ] معروفا ، وهو أن يقال : إبليس قد أخرج من الجنة صاغرا مذموما مدحورا ، فكيف أمكنه الرجوع إلى الجنة حتى وسوس لآدم  ؟   ، والمفسرون يذكرون في ذلك قصة الحية ، وأنه دخل فيها فأدخلته الجنة ،   والملائكة الموكلون بها لا يشعرون بذلك . وكل ذلك من الإسرائيليات .   والواقع أنه لا إشكال في ذلك ، لإمكان أن يقف إبليس خارج الجنة قريبا من   طرفها بحيث يسمع آدم  كلامه وهو في الجنة ، وإمكان أن يدخله الله إياها لامتحان آدم  وزوجه ، لا لكرامة إبليس . فلا محال عقلا في شيء من ذلك . والقرآن قد جاء بأن إبليس كلم آدم  ، وحلف له حتى غره وزوجه بذلك . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة على شجرة الخلد أضاف   الشجرة إلى الخلد وهو الخلود . لأن من أكل منها يكون في زعمه الكاذب  خالدا  لا يموت ، ولا يزول ، وكذلك يكون له في زعمه ملك لا يبلى أي : لا  يفنى ،  ولا ينقطع . وقد قدمنا أن قوله هنا وملك لا يبلى يدل لمعنى قراءة من قرأ إلا أن تكونا ملكين   [ 7 \ 20 ] بكسر اللام . وقوله أو تكونا من الخالدين   [ 7 \ 20 ] ، هو معنى قوله في " طه " : هل أدلك على شجرة الخلد   [ 20 \ 120 ] ، . 

 والحاصل أن إبليس لعنه الله كان من جملة ما وسوس به إلى آدم  وحواء      : أنهما إن أكلا من الشجرة التي نهاهما الله عنها نالا الخلود ، والملك ،   وصارا ملكين ، وحلف لهما أنه ناصح لهما في ذلك ، يريد لهما الخلود ،   والبقاء ، والملك فدلاهما بغرور . وفي القصة : أن آدم  لما سمعه يحلف بالله اعتقد من شدة تعظيمه لله أنه لا يمكن أن يحلف به أحد على الكذب ، فأنساه ذلك العهد بالنهي عن الشجرة . 
تنبيه 

 في هذه الآية الكريمة سؤال معروف ، وهو أن يقال : كيف عدى فعل الوسوسة في " طه " بإلى في قوله فوسوس إليه الشيطان مع أنه عداه في " الأعراف " باللام في قوله فوسوس لهما الشيطان   [ 7 \ 20 ] ، . وللعلماء عن هذا السؤال أجوبة . 

 أحدها : أن حروف الجر يخلف بعضها بعضا . فاللام تأتي بمعنى إلى كعكس ذلك . 

 قال الجوهري  في صحاحه : وقوله تعالى : فوسوس إليه الشيطان يريد إليهما ، ولكن العرب توصل بهذه الحروف كلها الفعل ا ه . وتبعه ابن منظور  في اللسان . ومن الأجوبة عن ذلك : إرادة التضمين ، قال  الزمخشري  في تفسير هذه الآية :   [ ص: 112 ] فإن قلت كيف عدى " وسوس " تارة باللام في قوله فوسوس لهما الشيطان وأخرى   بإلى ؟ قلت : وسوسة الشيطان كولولة الثكلى ، ووعوعة الذئب ، ووقوقة   الدجاجة ، في أنها حكايات للأصوات ، وحكمها حكم صوت وأجرس . ومنه وسوس   المبرسم وهو موسوس بالكسر ، والفتح لحن . وأنشد  ابن الأعرابي    : 


**وسوس يدعو مخلصا رب الفلق   . . . . . .* *

 فإذا قلت : وسوس له . فمعناه لأجله . كقوله : 


**أجرس لها يا ابن أبي كباش     فما لها الليلة من إنفاش 
غير السرى وسائق نجاش* *

 ومعنى فوسوس إليه أنهى  إليه الوسوسة . كقوله :  حدث إليه وأسر إليه ا ه منه . وهذا الذي أشرنا  إليه هو معنى الخلاف  المشهور بين البصريين ، والكوفيين في تعاقب حروف الجر ،  وإتيان بعضها مكان  بعض هل هو بالنظر إلى التضمين ، أو لأن الحروف يأتي  بعضها بمعنى بعض ؟  وسنذكر مثالا واحدا من ذلك يتضح به المقصود . فقوله  تعالى مثلا : ونصرناه من القوم الذين كذبوا بآياتنا الآية   [ 21 \ 77 ] على القول بالتضمين . فالحرف الذي هو " من " وارد في معناه   لكن " نصر " هنا مضمنة معنى الإنجاء ، والتخليص ، أي : أنجيناه وخلصناه من   الذين كذبوا بآياتنا . والإنجاء مثلا يتعدى بمن . وعلى القول الثاني فـ "   نصر " وارد في معناه ، لكن " من " بمعنى على ، أي : نصرناه على القوم  الذين  كذبوا الآية ، وهكذا في كل ما يشاكله . 

 وقد قدمنا في سورة " الكهف " أن اختلاف العلماء في تعيين الشجرة التي نهى الله آدم  عن الأكل منها اختلاف لا طائل تحته ، لعدم الدليل على تعيينها ، وعدم الفائدة في معرفة عينها . 

 وبعضهم يقول : هي السنبلة . وبعضهم يقول : هي شجرة الكرم . وبعضهم يقول : هي شجرة التين ، إلى غير ذلك من الأقوال . 
قوله تعالى : فأكلا منها فبدت لهما سوآتهما وطفقا يخصفان عليهما من ورق الجنة وعصى   . 

 الفاء في قوله فأكلا تدل على أن سبب أكلهما هو وسوسة الشيطان المذكورة قبله في قوله : فوسوس إليه الشيطان أي : فأكلا منها بسبب تلك الوسوسة . وكذلك الفاء في قوله : فبدت لهما سوآتهما تدل على أن سبب ذلك هو أكلهما من الشجرة   [ ص:  113 ] المذكورة  ، فكانت وسوسة الشيطان سببا للأكل من تلك الشجرة . وكان  الأكل منها سببا  لبدو سوءاتهما . وقد تقرر في الأصول في مسلك ( الإيماء ،  والتنبيه ) : أن  الفاء تدل على التعليل كقولهم : سها فسجد ، أي : لعلة  سهوه . سرق فقطعت يده  ، أي : لعلة سرقته . كما قدمناه مرارا . وكذلك قوله  هنا : فوسوس إليه الشيطان قال ياآدم هل أدلك على شجرة الخلد وملك لا يبلى فأكلا منها     [ 20 \ 120 - 121 ] ، أي : بسبب تلك الوسوسة فبدت لهما سوءاتهما ، أي :   بسبب ذلك الأكل ، ففي الآية ذكر السبب وما دلت عليه الفاء هنا كما بينا من   أن وسوسة الشيطان هي سبب ما وقع من آدم  وحواء  جاء مبينا في مواضع من كتاب الله ، كقوله تعالى : فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه     [ 2 \ 36 ] ، فصرح بأن الشيطان هو الذي أزلهما . وفي القراءة الأخرى "   فأزالهما " وأنه هو الذي أخرجهما مما كانا فيه ، أي : من نعيم الجنة ،   وقوله تعالى : يابني آدم لا يفتننكم الشيطان كما أخرج أبويكم من الجنة الآية [ 7 \ 27 ] وقوله : فدلاهما بغرور   [ 7 \ 22 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وما ذكره جل وعلا في آية " طه " هذه من ترتب بدو سوءاتهما على أكلهما من   تلك الشجرة أوضحه في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله في " الأعراف " : فلما ذاقا الشجرة بدت لهما سوآتهما   [ 7 \ 22 ] ، وقوله فيها أيضا : كما أخرج أبويكم من الجنة ينزع عنهما لباسهما ليريهما سوآتهما   [ 7 \ 27 ] . 

 وقد دلت الآيات المذكورة على أن آدم  وحواء  كانا   في ستر من الله يستر به سوءاتهما ، وأنهما لما أكلا من الشجرة التي  نهاهما  ربهما عنهما انكشف ذلك الستر بسبب تلك الزلة . فبدت سوءاتهما أي :   عوراتهما . وسميت العورة سوءة لأن انكشافها يسوء صاحبها ، وصارا يحاولان   ستر العورة بورق شجر الجنة ، كما قال هنا : وطفقا يخصفان عليهما من ورق الجنة   [ 20 \ 121 ] ، وقال في " الأعراف " : فلما ذاقا الشجرة بدت لهما سوآتهما وطفقا يخصفان عليهما من ورق الجنة   [ 7 \ 27 ] ، . 

 وقوله وطفقا أي : شرعا . فهي من أفعال الشروع ، ولا يكون خبر أفعال الشروع   إلا فعلا مضارعا غير مقترن بـ " أن " وإلى ذلك أشار في الخلاصة بقوله : 


** . . . . . وترك أن مع ذي الشروع وجبا     كأنشأ السائق يحدو وطفق 
وكذا جعلت وأخذت وعلق* *

 [ ص: 114 ] فمعنى قوله وطفقا يخصفان أي   : شرعا يلزقان عليهما من ورق الجنة بعضه ببعض ليسترا به عوراتهما .  والعرب  تقول : خصف النعل يخصفها : إذا خرزها : وخصف الورق على بدنه : إذا  ألزقها  وأطبقها عليه ورقة ورقة . وكثير من المفسرين يقولون : إن ورق الجنة  التي  طفق آدم  وحواء  يخصفان عليهما منه إنه ورق التين . والله تعالى أعلم . 

 واعلم أن الستر الذي كان على آدم  وحواء  ،   وانكشف عنهما لما ذاقا الشجرة اختلف العلماء في تعيينه ، فقالت جماعة من   أهل العلم : كان عليهما لباس من جنس الظفر . فلما أكلا من الشجرة أزاله   الله عنهما إلا ما أبقى على رءوس الأصابع . وقال بعض أهل العلم : كان   لباسهما نورا يستر الله به سوءاتهما . وقيل : لباس من ياقوت ، إلى غير ذلك   من الأقوال . وهو من الاختلاف الذي لا طائل تحته ، ولا دليل على الواقع  فيه  كما قدمنا كثيرا من أمثلة ذلك في سورة " الكهف " . وغاية ما دل عليه   القرآن : أنهما كان عليهما لباس يسترهما الله به . فلما أكلا من الشجرة نزع   عنهما فبدت لهما سوءاتهما . ويمكن أن يكون اللباس المذكور الظفر أو النور  ،  أو لباس التقوى ، أو غير ذلك من الأقوال المذكورة فيه . 

 وأسند جل وعلا إبداء ما ووري عنهما من سوءاتهما إلى الشيطان قوله : ليبدي لهما ما ووري عنهما من سوآتهما   [ 7 \ 20 ] ، كما أسند له نزع اللباس عنهما في قوله تعالى : كما أخرج أبويكم من الجنة ينزع عنهما لباسهما ليريهما سوآتهما     [ 7 \ 27 ] ، لأنه هو المتسبب في ذلك بوسوسته وتزيينه كما قدمناه قريبا .   وفي هذه الآية الكريمة سؤال معروف ، وهو أن يقال : كيف جعل سبب الزلة في   هذه الآية وهو وسوسة الشيطان مختصا بآدم  دون حواء  قوله : فوسوس إليه الشيطان مع أنه ذكر أن تلك الوسوسة سببت الزلة لهما معا كما أوضحناه . 

 والجواب ظاهر ، وهو أنه بين في " الأعراف " أنه وسوس لحواء  أيضا مع آدم  في القصة بعينها في قوله : فوسوس لهما الشيطان   [ 7 \ 20 ] ، فبينت آية " الأعراف " ما لم تبينه آية " طه " كما ترى ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
مسألة 

 أخذ بعض أهل العلم من هذه الآية الكريمة : وجوب ستر العورة ، لأن قوله : وطفقا يخصفان عليهما من ورق الجنة يدل على قبح انكشاف العورة ، وأنه ينبغي بذل   [ ص: 115 ] الجهد في سترها . قال القرطبي  في   تفسيره في سورة " الأعراف " ما نصه : وفي الآية دليل على قبح كشف العورة ،   وأن الله أوجب عليهما الستر ، ولذلك ابتدرا إلى سترها ، ولا يمتنع أن   يؤمرا بذلك في الجنة كما قيل لهما حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة   [ 7 \ 19 ] . وقد حكى صاحب البيان عن  الشافعي    : أن من لم يجد ما يستر به عورته إلا ورق الشجر لزمه أن يستقر بذلك . لأنه سترة ظاهرة ، عليه التستر بها كما فعل آدم  في الجنة . والله أعلم . انتهى كلام القرطبي    . 

 ووجوب ستر العورة في الصلاة مجمع عليه بين المسلمين . وقد دلت عليه نصوص من الكتاب ، والسنة ، كقوله تعالى : يابني آدم خذوا زينتكم عند كل مسجد الآية [ 7 \ 31 ] وكبعثه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من ينادي عام حج أبي بكر  بالناس عام تسع : " ألا يحج بعد هذا العام مشرك ، وألا يطوف بالبيت عريان "   . وكذلك لا خلاف بين العلماء في منع كشف العورة أمام الناس . وسيأتي بعض ما يتعلق بهذا إن شاء الله في سورة " النور " . 

 فإن قيل : لم جمع السوءات في قوله سوآتهما مع أنهما سوأتان فقط ؟ فالجواب من ثلاثة أوجه : 

 الوجه الأول : أن آدم  وحواء  كل واحد منهما له سوءتان : القبل ، والدبر ، فهي أربع ، فكل منهما يرى قبل نفسه وقبل الآخر ، ودبره . وعلى هذا فلا إشكال في الجمع . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن المثنى إذا أضيف إليه شيئان هما جزآه جاز في ذلك المضاف   الذي هو شيئان الجمع ، والتثنية ، والإفراد ، وأفصحها الجمع ، فالإفراد ،   فالتثنية على الأصح ، سواء كانت الإضافة لفظا أو معنى . ومثال اللفظ :  شويت  رءوس الكبشين أو رأسهما ، أو رأسيهما . ومثال المعنى : قطعت من  الكبشين  الرءوس ، أو الرأس ، أو الرأسين . فإن فرق المثنى المضاف إليه  فالمختار في  المضاف الإفراد ، نحو : على لسان داود وعيسى ابن مريم   . 

 ومثال جمع المثنى المضاف المذكور الذي هو الأفصح قوله تعالى فقد صغت قلوبكما   [ 66 \ 4 ] ، وقوله تعالى : والسارق والسارقة فاقطعوا أيديهما   [ 5 \ 38 ] ، ومثال الإفراد قول الشاعر : 


**حمامة بطن الواديين ترنمي سقاك من الغر الغوادي مطيرها* *

 ومثال التثنية قول الراجز : 


**ومهمهين قذفين مرتين     ظهراهما مثل ظهور الترسين 
**

 [ ص: 116 ] والضمائر  الراجعة إلى المضاف  المذكور المجموع لفظا وهو مثنى معنى يجوز فيها الجمع  نظرا إلى اللفظ ،  والتثنية نظرا إلى المعنى ، فمن الأول قوله : 


**خليلي لا تهلك نفوسكما أسى     فإن لهما فيما به دهيت أسى 
**

 ومن الثاني قوله : 


**قلوبكما يغشاهما الأمن عادة     إذا منكما الأبطال يغشاهم الذعر 
**

 الوجه الثالث : ما ذهب إليه  مالك بن أنس  من أن أقل الجمع اثنان . قال في مراقي السعود : 


**أقل معنى الجمع في المشتهر     الاثنان في رأي الإمام الحميري 
**

 وأما إن كان الاثنان المضافان منفصلين عن المثنى المضاف إليه ، أي : كانا غير جزأيه فالقياس الجمع وفاقا للفراء  ، كقولك : ما أخرجكما من بيوتكما ، وإذا أويتما إلى مضاجعكما ، وضرباه بأسيافهما ، وسألتا عن إنفاقهما على أزواجهما ، ونحو ذلك .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (290)
سُورَةُ طه 
صـ 117 إلى صـ 123**
*
*قوله تعالى : وعصى آدم ربه فغوى   . 

 المعصية خلاف الطاعة . فقوله وعصى آدم ربه فغوى أي : لم يطعه في اجتناب ما نهاه عنه من قربان تلك الشجرة . 

 وقوله : فغوى الغي : الضلال ، وهو الذهاب عن طريق الصواب . فمعنى الآية : لم يطع آدم  ربه   فأخطأ طريق الصواب بسبب عدم الطاعة ، وهذا العصيان ، والغي بين الله جل   وعلا في غير موضع من كتابه أن المراد به : أن الله أباح له أن يأكل هو   وامرأته من الجنة رغدا حيث شاءا ، ونهاهما أن يقربا شجرة معينة من شجرها .   فلم يزل الشيطان يوسوس لهما ويحلف لهما بالله إنه لهما لناصح ، وإنهما إن   أكلا منها نالا الخلود والملك الذي لا يبلى . فخدعهما بذلك كما نص الله  على  ذلك في قوله : وقاسمهما إني لكما لمن الناصحين فدلاهما بغرور   [ 7 \ 21 ] ، فأكلا منها . وكان بعض أهل العلم يقول : من خادعنا بالله خدعنا . وهو مروي عن عمر    . وفي حديث  أبي هريرة  عند أبي داود  ،  والترمذي  ، والحاكم    : " المؤمن غر كريم ، والفاجر خب لئيم   " . وأنشد لذلك  نفطويه    : 


**إن الكريم إذا تشاء خدعته وترى اللئيم مجربا لا يخدع* *

 [ ص: 117 ] فآدم  عليه الصلاة والسلام ما صدرت منه الزلة إلا بسبب غرور إبليس له . وقد قدمنا قول بعض أهل العلم : إنآدم  من   شدة تعظيمه لله اعتقد أنه لا يمكن أن يحلف به أحد وهو كاذب فأنساه حلف   إبليس بالله العهد بالنهي عن الشجرة . وقول بعض أهل العلم : إن معنى قوله   فغوى أي : فسد عليه عيشه بنزوله إلى الدنيا . 

 قالوا : والغي . الفساد ، خلاف الظاهر وإن حكاه النقاش  واختاره القشيري  واستحسنه القرطبي    . 

 وكذلك قول من قال فغوى أي : بشم من كثرة الأكل . والبشم : التخمة ، فهو قول باطل . وقال فيه  الزمخشري  في   الكشاف : وهذا وإن صح على لغة من يقلب الياء المكسورة ما قبلها ألفا  فيقول  في فني وبقي ، فنا وبقا ، وهم بنو طيئ تفسير خبيث ، ا ه منه . وما  أشار  إليه  الزمخشري  من لغة طيئ معروف . فهم يقولون للجارية : جاراة ، وللناصية ناصاة ، ويقولون في بقي بقى كرمى . ومن هذه اللغة قول الشاعر : 


**لعمرك لا أخشى التصعلك ما بقى     على الأرض قيسي يسوق الأباعرا 
**

 وهذه اللغة التي ذكرها  الزمخشري  لا حاجة لها في التفسير الباطل المذكور ، لأن العرب تقول : غوى الفصيل كرضي وكرمى : إذا بشم من اللبن . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية : وعصى آدم يدل  على  أن معنى " غوى " ضل عن طريق الصواب كما ذكرنا . وقد قدمنا أن هذه  الآية  الكريمة وأمثالها في القرآن هي حجة من قال بأن الأنبياء غير معصومين  من  الصغائر . وعصمة الأنبياء صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم مبحث أصولي لعلماء   الأصول فيه كلام كثير واختلاف معروف ، وسنذكر هنا طرفا من كلام أهل الأصول   في ذلك . قال  ابن الحاجب  في مختصره في الأصول : 
مسألة 

 الأكثر على أنه لا يمتنع عقلا على الأنبياء معصية   . وخالف الروافض  ، وخالف المعتزلة  إلا   في الصغائر . ومعتمدهم التقبيح العقلي . والإجماع على عصمتهم بعد الرسالة   من تعمد الكذب في الأحكام . لدلالة المعجزة على الصدق . وجوزه القاضي  غلطا  وقال : دلت على الصدق اعتقادا . وأما غيره من المعاصي فالإجماع على عصمتهم من الكبائر ، والصغائر الخسيسة   . والأكثر على جواز غيرهما ا ه منه بلفظه . 

 وحاصل كلامه : عصمتهم من الكبائر ، ومن صغائر الخسة دون غيرها من الصغائر . 

 [ ص: 118 ] وقال العلامة العلوي الشنقيطي  في ( نشر البنود شرح مراقي السعود ) في الكلام على قوله : 


**والأنبياء عصموا مما نهوا عنه ولم يكن لهم تفكه     بجائز بل ذاك للتشريع 
أو نية الزلفى من الرفيع* *

 ما نصه : فقد أجمع أهل الملل ، والشرائع كلها على وجوب عصمتهم من تعمد   الكذب فيما دل المعجز القاطع على صدقهم فيه . كدعوى الرسالة ، وما يبلغونه   عن الله تعالى للخلائق . وصدور الكذب عنهم فيما ذكر سهوا أو نسيانا منعه   الأكثرون وما سوى الكذب في التبليغ . فإن كان كفرا فقد أجمعت الأمة على   عصمتهم منه قبل النبوة وبعدها ، وإن كان غيره فالجمهور على عصمتهم من   الكبائر عمدا . ومخالف الجمهور الحشوية . 

 واختلف أهل الحق : هل المانع لوقوع الكبائر منهم عمدا العقل أو السمع ؟   وأما المعتزلة فالعقل ، وإن كان سهوا فالمختار العصمة منها . وأما الصغائر   عمدا أو سهوا فقد جوزها الجمهور عقلا . لكنها لا تقع منهم غير صغائر الخسة   فلا يجوز وقوعها منهم لا عمدا ، ولا سهوا انتهى منه . 

 وحاصل كلامه : عصمتهم من الكذب فيما يبلغونه عن الله ومن الكفر ، والكبائر   وصغائر الخسة . وأن الجمهور على جواز وقوع الصغائر الأخرى منهم عقلا .  غير  أن ذلك لم يقع فعلا . وقال أبو حيان في البحر في سورة " البقرة " وفي   المنتخب للإمام  أبي عبد الله محمد بن أبي الفضل المرسي  ما ملخصه : منعت الأمة وقوع الكفر من الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام ، إلا الفضيلية من الخوارج  قالوا : وقد وقع منهم ذنوب ، والذنب عندهم كفر . وأجاز الإمامية  إظهار   الكفر منهم على سبيل التقية . واجتمعت الأمة على عصمتهم من الكذب  والتحريف  فيما يتعلق بالتبليغ ، فلا يجوز عمدا ، ولا سهوا . ومن الناس من  جوز ذلك  سهوا . وأجمعوا على امتناع خطئهم في الفتيا عمدا . واختلفوا في  السهو .  وأما أفعالهم فقالت الحشوية    : يجوز وقوع الكبائر منهم على جهة العمد . وقال أكثر المعتزلة    : بجواز الصغائر عمدا إلا في القول كالكذب . وقال الجبائي      : يمتنعان عليهم إلا على جهة التأويل . وقيل : يمتنعان عليهم إلا على  جهة  السهو ، والخطأ ، وهم مأخوذون بذلك وإن كان موضوعا عن أمتهم . وقالت الرافضة  يمتنع ذلك على كل جهة . 

 واختلف في وقت العصمة   . فقالت الرافضة    : من وقت مولدهم . وقال كثير من المعتزلة      : من وقت النبوة . والمختار عندنا أنه لم يصدر عنهم ذنب حالة النبوة   البتة لا الكبيرة ، ولا الصغيرة . لأنهم لو صدر عنهم الذنب لكانوا أقل درجة   من عصاة الأمة   [ ص: 119 ] لعظيم  شرفهم وذلك  محال ، ولئلا يكونوا غير مقبولي الشهادة ، ولئلا يجب زجرهم  وإيذاؤهم ،  ولئلا يقتدى بهم في ذلك . ولئلا يكونوا مستحقين للعقاب ، ولئلا  يفعلوا ضد  ما أمروا به لأنهم مصطفون ، ولأن إبليس استثناهم في الإغواء .  انتهى ما  لخصناه من ( المنتخب ) ، والقول في الدلائل لهذه المذاهب . وفي  إبطال ما  ينبغي إبطاله منها مذكور في كتب أصول الدين . انتهى كلام أبي حيان    . 

 وحاصل كلام الأصوليين في هذه المسألة : عصمتهم من الكفر وفي كل ما يتعلق   بالتبليغ ، ومن الكبائر وصغائر الخسة كسرقة لقمة وتطفيف حبة ، وأن أكثر أهل   الأصول على جواز وقوع الصغائر غير صغائر الخسة منهم . ولكن جماعة كثيرة  من  متأخري الأصوليين اختاروا أن ذلك وإن جاز عقلا لم يقع فعلا ، وقالوا :   إنما جاء في الكتاب والسنة من ذلك أن ما فعلوه بتأويل أو نسيانا أو سهوا ،   أو نحو ذلك . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر لنا أنه الصواب في هذه   المسألة أن الأنبياء صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم لم يقع منهم ما يزري بمراتبهم   العلية ، ومناصبهم السامية . ولا يستوجب خطأ منهم ، ولا نقصا فيهم صلوات   الله وسلامه عليهم ، ولو فرضنا أنه وقع منهم بعض الذنوب لأنهم يتداركون ما   وقع منهم بالتوبة ، والإخلاص ، وصدق الإنابة إلى الله حتى ينالوا بذلك  أعلى  درجاتهم فتكون بذلك درجاتهم أعلى من درجة من لم يرتكب شيئا من ذلك .  ومما  يوضح هذا قوله تعالى : وعصى آدم ربه فغوى ثم اجتباه ربه فتاب عليه وهدى     [ 20 \ 121 ] ، . فانظر أي أثر يبقى للعصيان والغي بعد توبة الله عليه ،   واجتبائه أي : اصطفائه إياه ، وهدايته له ، ولا شك أن بعض الزلات ينال   صاحبها بالتوبة منها درجة أعلى من درجته قبل ارتكاب تلك الزلة . والعلم عند   الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : ثم اجتباه ربه فتاب عليه وهدى   . 

 الاجتباء : الاصطفاء ، والاختيار . أي : ثم بعد ما صدر من آدم  بمهلة   اصطفاه ربه واختاره فتاب عليه وهداه إلى ما يرضيه . ولم يبين هنا السبب   لذلك ، ولكنه بين في غير هذا الموضع أنه تلقى من ربه كلمات فكانت سبب توبة   ربه عليه ، وذلك في قوله : فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه     [ 2 \ 37 ] ، أي : بسبب تلك الكلمات كما تدل عليه الفاء . وقد قدمنا في   سورة " البقرة " : أن الكلمات المذكورة هي المذكورة في سورة " الأعراف "  في  قوله تعالى : قالا ربنا ظلمنا أنفسنا وإن لم تغفر لنا وترحمنا لنكونن من الخاسرين   [ 7 \ 23 ] ،   [ ص: 120 ] وخير ما يفسر به القرآن القرآن . 
قوله تعالى : قال اهبطا منها جميعا بعضكم لبعض عدو 

 . 

 الظاهر أن ألف الاثنين في قوله اهبطا راجعة إلى آدم  وحواء  المذكورين في قوله فأكلا منها فبدت لهما سوآتهما   [ 20 \ 121 ] ، خلافا لمن زعم أنها راجعة إلى إبليس وآدم  ، وأمره إياهما بالهبوط من الجنة المذكور في آية " طه " هذه جاء مبينا في غير هذا الموضع . كقوله في سورة " البقرة " : وقلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم في الأرض مستقر ومتاع إلى حين   [ 2 \ 36 ] ، وقوله فيها أيضا : قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون   [ 2 \ 38 ] ، وقوله في " الأعراف " : قال اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم في الأرض مستقر ومتاع إلى حين   [ 7 \ 24 ] ، . وفي هذه الآيات سؤال معروف ، وهو أن يقال : كيف جيء بصيغة الجمع في قوله اهبطوا   [ 2 \ 36 ، 7 24 ] ، في " البقرة " و " الأعراف " وبصيغة التثنية في " طه " في قوله : اهبطا مع أنه أتبع صيغة التثنية في " طه " بصيغة الجمع في قوله فإما يأتينكم مني هدى وأظهر الأجوبة عندي عن ذلك : أن التثنية باعتبار آدم  وحواء  فقط ، والجمع باعتبارهما مع ذريتهما . خلافا لمن زعم أن التثنية باعتبار آدم  وإبليس ، والجمع باعتبار ذريتهما معهما ، وخلافا لمن زعم أن الجمع في قوله : اهبطوا مراد به آدم  وحواء  وإبليس ، والحية . والدليل على أن الحية ليست مرادة في ذلك هو أنها لا تدخل في قوله فإما يأتينكم مني هدى لأنها غير مكلفة . 

 واعلم أن المفسرين يذكرون قصة الحية ، وأنها كانت ذات قوائم أربع كالبختية   من أحسن دابة خلقها الله ، وأن إبليس دخل في فمها فأدخلته الجنة ، فوسوس لآدم  وحواء  بعد   أن عرض نفسه على كثير من الدواب فلم يدخله إلا الحية . فأهبط هو إلى  الأرض  ولعنت هي وردت قوائمها في جوفها ، وجعلت العداوة بينها وبين بني آدم  ، ولذلك أمروا بقتلها . وبهذه المناسبة ذكر القرطبي  في تفسيره في سورة " البقرة " جملا من أحكام قتل الحيات . فذكر عن ساكنة بنت الجعد  أنها روت عن سري بنت نبهان الغنوية  أنها سمعت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يأمر بقتل الحيات صغيرها وكبيرها ، وأسودها وأبيضها ، ويرغب في ذلك . ثم ذكر عن  ابن جريج  عن  عمرو بن دينار  عن  أبي عبيدة بن عبد الله بن مسعود  حديثا فيه : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمر أصحابه بقتل حية فسبقتهم إلى جحرها . فأمرهم أن يضرموا عليها   [ ص: 121 ] نارا   . وذكر عن علماء المالكية أنهم خصصوا بذلك النهي عن الإحراق بالنار ، وعن أن يعذب أحد بعذاب الله . ثم ذكر عن  إبراهيم النخعي    : أنه كره أن تحرق العقرب بالنار ، وقال : هو مثلة . وأجاب عن ذلك بأنه يحتمل أنه لم يبلغه الخبر المذكور . ثم ذكر حديث  عبد الله بن مسعود  الثابت في الصحيحين قال : كنا مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في غار ، وقد أنزلت عليه والمرسلات عرفا     [ 77 ] ، فنحن نأخذها من فيه رطبة ، إذ خرجت علينا حية فقال " اقتلوها "  ،  فابتدرناها لنقتلها ، فسبقتنا . فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  "  وقاها الله شركم كما وقاكم شرها " فلم يضرم نارا ، ولا احتال في قتلها ،   وأجاب هو عن ذلك ، بأنه يحتمل أنه لم يجد نارا في ذلك الوقت ، أو لم يكن   الجحر بهيئة ينتفع بالنار هناك ، مع ضرر الدخان وعدم وصوله إلى الحية . ثم   ذكر أن الأمر بقتل الحيات من الإرشاد إلى دفع المضرة المخوفة من الحيات  ثم  ذكر أن الأمر بقتل الحيات عام في جميع أنواعها إن كانت غير حيات البيوت  ،  ثم ذكر فيما خرجه أبو داود  من حديث  عبد الله بن مسعود    : " اقتلوا الحيات كلهن ، فمن خاف ثأرهن فليس مني   " ثم ذكر أن حيات البيوت لا تقتل حتى تؤذن ثلاثة أيام . لحديث : " إن بالمدينة  جنا قد أسلموا ، فإذا رأيتم منهم شيئا فآذنوه ثلاثة أيام   " ثم ذكر أن بعض العلماء خص ذلك بالمدينة  دون غيرها لحديث : " إن بالمدينة  جنا قد أسلموا   " . قالوا : ولا نعلم هل أسلم من جن غير المدينة  أحد أو لا . قاله ابن نافع  ثم ذكر عن مالك  النهي عن قتل جنان البيوت في جميع البلاد   . ثم قال : وهو الصحيح . لأن الله عز وجل قال : وإذ صرفنا إليك نفرا من الجن يستمعون القرآن الآية [ 46 \ 29 ] . وفي صحيح مسلم  عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " أتاني داعي الجن فذهبت معهم فقرأت عليهم القرآن وفيه سألوه الزاد وكانوا من جن الجزيرة     " وسيأتي بكماله في سورة " الجن " إن شاء الله تعالى . وإذا ثبت هذا فلا   يقتل شيء منها حتى يخرج عليه وينذر ، على ما يأتي بيانه إن شاء الله  تعالى .  

 ( ثم قال ) : روى الأئمة عن أبي السائب مولى هشام بن زهرة    : أنه دخل على  أبي سعيد الخدري  في   بيته ، قال : فوجدته يصلي فجلست أنتظره حتى يقضي صلاته ، فسمعت تحريكا في   عراجين ناحية البيت ، فالتفت فإذا حية فوثبت لأقتلها فأشار إلي أن اجلس   فجلست ، فلما انصرف أشار إلى بيت في الدار فقال : أترى هذا البيت ؟ فقلت   نعم . قال : كان فيه فتى منا حديث عهد بعرس ، قال : فخرجنا مع رسول الله -   صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى الخندق  ، فكان ذلك الفتى يستأذن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأنصاف النهار فيرجع إلى أهله ، فاستأذنه يوما   [ ص: 122 ] فقال له رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " خذ عليك سلاحك فإنني أخشى عليك قريظة      " فأخذ الرجل سلاحه ثم رجع ، فإذا امرأته بين البابين قائمة ، فأهوى   إليها بالرمح ليطعنها به وأصابته غيرة . فقالت له : اكفف عليك رمحك ، وادخل   البيت حتى تنظر ما الذي أخرجني ، فدخل فإذا بحية عظيمة منطوية على الفراش  ،  فأهوى إليها بالرمح فانتظمها به ، ثم خرج فركزه في الدار فاضطربت عليه ،   فما يدري أيهما كان أسرع موتا الحية أم الفتى . قال : فجئنا إلى رسول  الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - فذكرنا ذلك له ، وقلنا : ادع الله يحييه لنا :  فقال :  " استغفروا لأخيكم ثم قال إن بالمدينة  جنا قد أسلموا ، فإذا رأيتم منهم شيئا فآذنوه ثلاثة أيام فإن بدا لكم بعد ذلك فاقتلوه فإنما هو شيطان   " . وفي طريق أخرى فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن   لهذه البيوت عوامر ، فإذا رأيتم شيئا منهم فحرجوا عليها ثلاثا ، فإن ذهب   وإلا فاقتلوه فإنه كافر وقال لهم : اذهبوا فادفنوا صاحبكم   " . ثم   قال : قال علماؤنا رحمة الله عليهم : لا يفهم من هذا الحديث أن هذا الجان   الذي قتله الفتى كان مسلما ، وأن الجن قتلته به قصاصا . لأنه لو سلم أن   القصاص مشروع بيننا وبين الجن لكان إنما يكون في العمد المحض ، وهذا الفتى   لم يقصد ولم يتعمد قتل نفس مسلمة إذ لم يكن عنده علم من ذلك ، وإنما قصد   إلى قتل ما سوغ قتل نوعه شرعا ، فهذا قتل خطأ ، ولا قصاص فيه . فالأولى أن   يقال : إن كفار الجن أو فسقتهم قتلوا الفتى بصاحبهم عدوا وانتقاما . وقد   قتلت  سعد بن عبادة  رضي الله عنه ، وذلك أنه وجد ميتا في مغتسله وقد اخضر جسده ، ولم يشعروا بموته حتى سمعوا قائلا يقول ، ولا يرون أحدا : 


**قد قتلنا سيد الخز رج  سعد بن عبادة      ورميناه بسهمين 
فلم نخط فؤاده* *

 وإنما قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : 

 " إن بالمدينة  جنا قد أسلموا   " ليبين طريقا يحصل به التحرز من قتل المسلم منهم ، ويتسلط به على قتل الكافر منهم . وروي من وجوه : أن عائشة  زوج   النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قتلت جانا . فأريت في المنام أن قائلا يقول   لها : لقد قتلت مسلما . فقالت : لو كان مسلما لم يدخل على أزواج النبي -   صلى الله عليه وسلم - . قال : ما دخل عليك إلا وعليك ثيابك . فأصبحت فأمرت   باثني عشر ألف درهم فجعلت في سبيل الله   . وفي رواية : ما دخل عليك إلا   وأنت مستترة . فتصدقت وأعتقت رقابا   . وقال الربيع بن بدر    : الجان من الحيات التي نهى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن قتلها هي التي تمشي ، ولا تلتوي . وعن علقمة  نحوه . ثم ذكر صفة إنذار حيات البيوت فقال : قال مالك    : أحب إلي أن ينذروا ثلاثة أيام . وقاله  عيسى بن دينار    :   [ ص:  123 ] وإن  ظهر في اليوم مرارا ، ولا يقتصر على إنذاره ثلاث مرات في يوم  واحد حتى  يكون في ثلاثة أيام . وقيل : يكفي ثلاث مرار . لقوله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم -  : " فليؤذنه ثلاثا   " ، وقوله " حرجوا عليه ثلاثا   " ولأن ثلاثا للعدد المؤنث ، فظهر أن المراد ثلاث مرات . وقول مالك  أولى لقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " ثلاثة أيام     " وهو نص صحيح مقيد لتلك المطلقات ، ويحمل ثلاثا على إرادة ليالي الأيام   الثلاث ، فغلب الليلة على عادة العرب في باب التاريخ ، فإنها تغلب فيها   التأنيث . قال مالك    : ويكفي في الإنذار أن يقول : أحرج عليك بالله ، واليوم الآخر ألا تبدوا لنا ، ولا تؤذونا . وذكر  ثابت البناني  ، عن  عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى  أنه ذكر عنده حيات البيوت فقال : إذا رأيتم منها شيئا في مساكنكم فقولوا : أنشدكم بالعهد الذي أخذ عليكم نوح  عليه السلام ، وأنشدكم بالعهد الذي أخذ عليكم سليمان  عليه السلام ، فإذا رأيتم منهن شيئا بعد فاقتلوه   . ثم قال : وقد حكى ابن حبيب  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه يقال : " أنشدكن بالعهد الذي أخذ عليكن سليمان  عليه السلام ألا تؤذونا ، ولا تظهرن علينا   " انتهى كلام القرطبي  ملخصا قريبا من لفظه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : التحقيق في هذه المسألة أن ما لم   يكن من الحيات في البيوت فإنه يقتل كالحيات التي توجد في الفيافي ، وأن حيات البيوت لا تقتل إلا بعد الإنذار   . وأظهر القولين عندي عموم الإنذار في المدينة  ، وغيرها ، وأنه لا بد من الإنذار ثلاثة أيام ، ولا تكفي ثلاث مرات في يوم أو يومين ، كما تقدمت أدلة ذلك في كلام القرطبي    . وأن الأبتر وذا الطفيتين يقتلان في البيوت بلا إنذار . لما ثبت في بعض روايات مسلم  بلفظ : فقال أبو لبابة    : إنه قد نهي عنهن ( يريد عوامر البيوت ) وأمر بقتل الأبتر وذي الطفيتين . وفي رواية في صحيح  البخاري  عن أبي لبابة    : " لا تقتلوا الجنان إلا كل أبتر ذي طفيتين ، فإنه يسقط الولد ، ويذهب البصر فاقتلوه   " . 

 والدليل على قتل الحيات وإنذار حيات البيوت ثابت في الصحيحين ، وغيرهما . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (291)
سُورَةُ طه 
صـ 124 إلى صـ 130**
*
*
*
*
*
*
 قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد  ، حدثنا  هشام بن يوسف  ، حدثنا معمر  عن  الزهري  ، عن سالم  ، عن  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما : أنه   سمع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يخطب على المنبر يقول : " اقتلوا  الحيات  واقتلوا ذا الطفيتين ، والأبتر . فإنهما يطمسان البصر ، ويستسقطان  الحبل "  قال عبد الله    : فبينا أنا أطارد حية لأقتلها فناداني أبو لبابة      : لا تقتلها . فقلت إن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قد أمر بقتل   الحيات ؟ فقال : إنه نهى بعد ذلك عن ذوات البيوت ، وهي العوامر   . وقال عبد الرزاق  عن معمر    : فرآني أبو لبابة  أو زيد بن   [ ص: 124 ] الخطاب  ، وتابعه يونس  ،  وابن عيينة  وإسحاق الكلبي  ، والزبيدي  ، وقال صالح  ، وابن أبي حفصة  ، وابن مجمع  ، عن  الزهري  ، عن سالم  ، عن  ابن عمر    : فرآني أبو لبابة   وزيد بن الخطاب  ا ه من صحيح  البخاري  رحمه الله تعالى . وقال  مسلم بن الحجاج  في صحيحه : وحدثني  عمرو بن محمد الناقد  ، حدثنا سفيان بن أبي عيينة  عن  الزهري  ، عن سالم  ، عن أبيه عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " اقتلوا الحيات وذا الطفيتين ، والأبتر ، فإنهما يستسقطان الحبل ويلتمسان البصر " قال : فكان  ابن عمر  يقتل كل حية وجدها . فأبصره أبو لبابة بن عبد المنذر  ، أو  زيد بن الخطاب  وهو يطارد حية فقال : إنه قد نهى عن ذوات البيوت   . ثم ذكره من طرق متعددة . وفي كلها التصريح بالنهي عن قتل جنان البيوت يعني إلا بعد الإنذار ثلاثا . وعن مالك    : يقتل ما وجد منها بالمساجد     . وقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذا الحديث " وذا الطفيتين " هو بضم   الطاء المهملة وإسكان الفاء بعدها ياء . وأصل الطفية خوصة المقل وهو شجر   الدوم . وقيل : المقل ثمر شجر الدوم . وجمعها طفى بضم ففتح على القياس .   والمراد بالطفيتين في الحديث : خطان أبيضان . وقيل : أسودان على ظهر الحية   المذكورة ، يشبهان في صورتها خوص المقل المذكور . والأبتر : قصير الذنب من   الحيات : وقال  النضر بن شميل    : هو صنف من الحيات أزرق مقطوع الذنب ، لا تنظر إليه حامل إلا ألقت ما في بطنها . وقال الداودي    : هو الأفعى التي تكون قدر شبر أو أكثر قليلا وقوله في هذا الحديث : " يستسقطان الحبل   " معناه أن المرأة الحامل إذا نظرت إليهما وخافت أسقطت جنينها غالبا . وقد ذكر مسلم  عن  الزهري  ما يدل على أن إسقاط الحبل المذكور خاصية فيهما من سمهما . والأظهر في معنى " يلتمسان البصر     " أن الله جعل فيهما من شدة سمهما خاصية يخطفان بها البصر ، ويطمسانه  بها  بمجرد نظرهما إليه . والقول : بأن معناه أنهما يقصدان البصر باللسع ،   والنهش ضعيف . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الحديث المتفق عليه : " اقتلوا الحيات   " يدل على وجوب قتلها . لما قدمنا من أن صيغة الأمر المجردة عن القرائن تدل على الوجوب . 

 والجمهور على أن الأمر بذلك القتل المذكور للندب ، والاستحباب ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : بعضكم لبعض عدو   [ 20 \ 123 ] ، على ما ذكرنا أنه الأظهر . فالمعنى : أن بعض بني آدم  عدو لبعضهم . كما قال تعالى : أو يلبسكم شيعا ويذيق بعضكم بأس بعض   [ 6 \ 65 ] ، ونحوها من الآيات . وعلى أن المراد   [ ص: 125 ] بقوله اهبطا آدم  وإبليس ، فالمعنى أن إبليس وذريته أعداء لآدم  وذريته . كما قال تعالى : أفتتخذونه وذريته أولياء من دوني وهم لكم عدو   [ 18 \ 50 ] ، ونحوها من الآيات . 

 والظاهر أن ما ذكره القرطبي    : من إحراق الحية بالنار لم يثبت ، وأنه لا ينبغي أن يعذب بعذاب الله ، فلا ينبغي أن تقتل بالنار ، والله أعلم . 

 فإن قيل : الحديث المذكور يدل على أن ذا الطفيتين غير الأبتر لعطفه عليه في الحديث ، ورواية  البخاري  التي قدمنا عن أبي لبابة    : " لا تقتلوا الجنان إلا كل أبتر ذي طفيتين   " يقتضي أنهما واحد ؟ فالجواب : أن ابن حجر  في   الفتح أجاب عن هذا . بأن الرواية المذكورة ظاهرها اتحادهما ، ولكنها لا   تنفي المغايرة ا ه . والظاهر أن مراده بأنها لا تنفي المغايرة : أن الأبتر   وإن كان ذا طفيتين فلا ينافي وجود ذي طفيتين غير الأبتر . والله تعالى  أعلم  . 
قوله تعالى : فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن اتبع هداي فلا يضل ولا يشقى 

 . 

 الظاهر أن الخطاب لبني آدم     . أي : فإن  يأتكم مني هدى أي : رسول أرسله إليكم ، وكتاب يأتي به رسول ،  فمن اتبع  منكم هداي أي : من آمن برسلي وصدق بكتبي ، وامتثل ما أمرت به ،  واجتنب ما  نهيت عنه على ألسنة رسلي . فإنه لا يضل في الدنيا ، أي : لا يزيغ  عن طريق  الحق لاستمساكه بالعروة الوثقى ، ولا يشقى في الآخرة لأنه كان في  الدنيا  عاملا بما يستوجب السعادة من طاعة الله تعالى وطاعة رسله . وهذا  المعنى  المذكور هنا ذكر في غير هذا الموضع . كقوله في " البقرة " : فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون     [ الآية 38 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . وفي هذه الآيات دليل على أن الله   بعد أن أخرج أبوينا من الجنة لا يرد إليهما أحدا منا إلا بعد الابتلاء ،   والامتحان بالتكاليف من الأوامر ، والنواهي ، ثم يطيع الله فيما ابتلاه به .   كما تقدمت الإشارة إليه في سورة " البقرة " . 
قوله تعالى : ومن أعرض عن ذكري فإن له معيشة ضنكا 

 . 

 قد قدمنا في سورة " الكهف " في الكلام على قوله : ومن أظلم ممن ذكر بآيات ربه فأعرض عنها الآية   [ 13 \ 57 ] الآيات الموضحة نتائج الإعراض عن ذكر الله تعالى الوخيمة .   فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا . وقد قدمنا هناك أن منها المعيشة الضنك . واعلم     [ ص: 126 ] أن الضنك في اللغة : الضيق . ومنه قول عنترة    : 


**إن يلحقوا أكرر وإن يستلحموا أشدد     وإن يلفوا بضنك أنزل 
**

 وقوله أيضا : 


**إن المنية لو تمثل مثلت     مثلي إذا نزلوا بضنك المنزل 


**وأصل الضنك مصدر وصف به ، فيستوي فيه المذكر ، والمؤنث ، والمفرد ، والجمع . وبه تعلم أن معنى قوله معيشة ضنكا أي : عيشا ضيقا ، والعياذ بالله تعالى . 

 واختلف العلماء في المراد بهذا العيش الضيق على أقوال متقاربة ، لا يكذب   بعضها بعضا . وقد قدمنا مرارا : أن الأولى في مثل ذلك شمول الآية لجميع   الأقوال المذكورة . ومن الأقوال في ذلك : أن معنى ذلك أن الله عز وجل جعل   مع الدين التسليم ، والقناعة ، والتوكل على الله ، والرضا بقسمته فصاحبه   ينفق مما رزقه الله بسماح وسهولة ، فيعيش عيشا هنيئا . ومما يدل على هذا   المعنى من القرآن قوله تعالى : من عمل صالحا من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فلنحيينه حياة طيبة الآية [ 16 \ 97 ] وقوله تعالى : وأن استغفروا ربكم ثم توبوا إليه يمتعكم متاعا حسنا إلى أجل مسمى الآية [ 11 \ 3 ] كما تقدم إيضاح ذلك كله . 

 وأما المعرض عن الدين فإنه يستولي عليه الحرص الذي لا يزال يطمح به إلى   الازدياد من الدنيا مسلط عليه الشح الذي يقبض يده عن الإنفاق ، فعيشه ضنك ،   وحاله مظلمة . ومن الكفرة من ضرب الله عليه الذلة ، والمسكنة بسبب كفره ،   كما قال تعالى : وضربت عليهم الذلة والمسكنة وباءوا بغضب من الله ذلك بأنهم كانوا يكفرون بآيات الله الآيات   [ 2 \ 61 ] . وذلك من العيش الضنك بسبب الإعراض عن ذكر الله . وبين في   مواضع أخر أنهم لو تركوا الإعراض عن ذكر الله فأطاعوه تعالى أن عيشهم يصير   واسعا رغدا لا ضنكا ، كقوله تعالى : ولو أنهم أقاموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أنزل إليهم من ربهم لأكلوا من فوقهم ومن تحت أرجلهم الآية [ 5 \ 66 ] وقوله تعالى : ولو أن أهل القرى آمنوا واتقوا لفتحنا عليهم بركات من السماء والأرض الآية [ 7 \ 96 ] وكقوله تعالى عن نوح    : فقلت استغفروا ربكم إنه كان غفارا يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا ويمددكم بأموال وبنين ويجعل لكم جنات ويجعل لكم أنهارا   [ 71 \ 10 - 12 ] ، وقوله تعالى عن هود    : ويا قوم استغفروا ربكم ثم توبوا إليه يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا ويزدكم قوة إلى قوتكم الآية [ 11 \ 52 ]   [ ص: 127 ] وقوله تعالى : وأن لو استقاموا على الطريقة لأسقيناهم ماء غدقا لنفتنهم فيه الآية [ 72 \ 16 - 17 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

وعن الحسن  أن المعيشة الضنك : هي طعام الضريع ، والزقوم يوم القيامة وذلك مذكور في آيات من كتاب الله تعالى ، كقوله : ليس لهم طعام إلا من ضريع الآية [ 88 \ 6 ] وقوله : إن شجرة الزقوم طعام الأثيم الآية [ 44 \ 43 - 44 ] ونحو ذلك من الآيات . وعن عكرمة  ، والضحاك   ومالك بن دينار    : المعيشة الضنك : الكسب الحرام ، والعمل السيئ   . وعن  أبي سعيد الخدري   وعبد الله بن مسعود   وأبي هريرة    : المعيشة الضنك : عذاب القبر وضغطته   . وقد أشار تعالى إلى فتنة القبر وعذابه في قوله يثبت الله الذين آمنوا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة ويضل الله الظالمين ويفعل الله ما يشاء   [ 14 \ 27 ] ، . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : قد جاء عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من حديث  أبي هريرة    : أن المعيشة الضنك في الآية : عذاب القبر . وبعض طرقه بإسناد جيد كما قاله ابن كثير  في   تفسير هذه الآية . ولا ينافي ذلك شمول المعيشة الضنك لمعيشته في الدنيا .   وطعام الضريع ، والزقوم . فتكون معيشته ضنكا في الدنيا ، والبرزخ ،  والآخرة  ، والعياذ بالله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : ونحشره يوم القيامة أعمى   . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن من أعرض عن ذكره يحشره يوم القيامة في حال كونه أعمى . قال مجاهد  ، وأبو صالح  ، والسدي    : أعمى أي : لا حجة له . وقال عكرمة      : عمي عليه كل شيء إلا جهنم . وقد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك :   أن من أنواع البيان التي تضمنها أن يقول بعض العلماء في الآية قولا ،  ويكون  في نفس الآية قرينة تدل على خلاف ذلك القول . وقد ذكرنا أمثلة  متعددة لذلك  . فإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أن في هذه الآية الكريمة قرينة دالة  على خلاف قول مجاهد  وأبي صالح  ، وعكرمة    . وأن المراد بقوله أعمى أي : أعمى البصر لا يرى شيئا . والقرينة المذكورة هي قوله تعالى : قال رب لم حشرتني أعمى وقد كنت بصيرا     [ 20 \ 125 ] ، فصرح بأن عماه هو العمى المقابل للبصر وهو بصر العين ،   لأن الكافر كان في الدنيا أعمى القلب كما دلت على ذلك آيات كثيرة من كتاب   الله ، وقد زاد جل وعلا في سورة " بني إسرائيل " أنه مع ذلك العمى يحشر أصم   أبكم أيضا ، وذلك في قوله تعالى :   [ ص: 128 ] ومن   يهد الله فهو المهتدي ومن يضلل فلن تجد لهم أولياء من دونه ونحشرهم يوم   القيامة على وجوههم عميا وبكما وصما مأواهم جهنم كلما خبت زدناهم سعيرا   [ 17 \ 97 ] . 
تنبيه 

 في آية " طه " هذه وآية " الإسراء " المذكورتين إشكال معروف . وهو أن يقال : إنهما قد دلتا على أن الكافر يحشر يوم القيامة أعمى ،   وزادت آية " الإسراء " أنه يحشر أبكم أصم أيضا ، مع أنه دلت آيات من كتاب   الله على أن الكفار يوم القيامة يبصرون ويسمعون ويتكلمون . كقوله تعالى :  أسمع بهم وأبصر يوم يأتوننا الآية [ 19 \ 38 ] وقوله تعالى : ورأى المجرمون النار فظنوا أنهم مواقعوها الآية [ 18 \ 53 ] وقوله تعالى : ربنا أبصرنا وسمعنا فارجعنا نعمل صالحا الآية   [ 32 \ 12 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وقد ذكرنا في كتابنا ( دفع إيهام   الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب ) الجواب عن هذا الإشكال من ثلاثة أوجه : 

 الوجه الأول : واستظهره أبو حيان  أن   المراد بما ذكر من العمى ، والصمم ، والبكم حقيقته . ويكون ذلك في مبدأ   الأمر ثم يرد الله تعالى إليهم أبصارهم ونطقهم وسمعهم فيرون النار ويسمعون   زفيرها ، وينطقون بما حكى الله تعالى عنهم في غير موضع . الوجه الثاني :   أنهم لا يرون شيئا يسرهم ، ولا يسمعون كذلك ، ولا ينطقون بحجة ، كما أنهم   كانوا في الدنيا لا يستبصرون ، ولا ينطقون بالحق ، ولا يسمعونه . وأخرج ذلك    ابن جرير  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  عن  ابن عباس  وروي أيضا عن الحسن  كما ذكره الألوسي  ،   وغيره . وعلى هذا القول فقد نزل ما يقولونه ويسمعونه ويبصرونه منزلة  العدم  لعدم الانتفاع به . كما أوضحنا في غير هذا الموضع . ومن المعلوم أن  العرب  تطلق لا شيء على ما لا نفع فيه . ألا ترى أن الله يقول في المنافقين  : صم بكم عمي الآية [ 2 \ 18 ] مع أنه يقول فيهم : فإذا ذهب الخوف سلقوكم بألسنة حداد   [ 33 \ 19 ] ، ويقول فيهم : وإن يقولوا تسمع لقولهم   [ 63 \ 4 ] ، أي : لفصاحتهم وحلاوة ألسنتهم . ويقول فيهم : ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم   [ 2 \ 20 ] ، وما ذلك إلا لأن الكلام ونحوه الذي لا فائدة فيه كلا شيء : فيصدق على صاحبه أنه أعمى وأصم وأبكم ، ومن ذلك قول قعنب بن أم  صاحب : 


**صم إذا سمعوا خيرا ذكرت به وإن ذكرت بسوء عندهم أذنوا* *

 [ ص: 129 ] وقول الآخر : 


**أصم عن الأمر الذي لا أريده     وأسمع خلق الله حين أريد 
**وقول الآخر : 


**قل ما بدا لك من زور ومن كذب     حلمي أصم وأذني غير صماء 
**ونظائر   هذا كثيرة في كلام العرب من إطلاق الصمم على السماع الذي لا فائدة فيه .   وكذلك الكلام الذي لا فائدة فيه ، والرؤية التي لا فائدة فيها . 

 الوجه الثالث : أن الله إذا قال لهم : اخسئوا فيها ولا تكلمون   [ 23 \ 108 ] وقع بهم ذلك العمى ، والصمم ، والبكم من شدة الكرب ، واليأس من الفرج ، قال تعالى : ووقع القول عليهم بما ظلموا فهم لا ينطقون   [ 27 \ 85 ] ، وعلى هذا القول تكون الأحوال الخمسة مقدرة ، أعني قوله في " طه " : ونحشره يوم القيامة أعمى   [ 20 \ 125 ] ، وقوله فيها : لم حشرتني أعمى وقوله في " الإسراء : ونحشرهم يوم القيامة على وجوههم عميا وبكما وصما   [ 17 \ 97 ] ، وأظهرها عندي الأول ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : فنسيتها وكذلك اليوم تنسى   [ 20 \ 126 ] من النسيان بمعنى الترك عمدا كما قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في هذه السورة الكريمة في الكلام على قوله : فنسي ولم نجد له عزما   . [ 20 \ 115 ] . 
قوله تعالى : وكذلك نجزي من أسرف   . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه يجازي المسرفين ذلك الجزاء   المذكور . وقد دل مسلك الإيماء والتنبيه على أن ذلك الجزاء لعلة إسرافهم   على أنفسهم في الطغيان والمعاصي ، وبين في غير هذا الموضع أن جزاء الإسراف   النار ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : وأن المسرفين هم أصحاب النار   [ 40 \ 43 ] ، وبين في موضع آخر أن محل ذلك إذا لم ينيبوا إلى الله ويتوبوا إليه ، وذلك في قوله : قل ياعبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله إلى قوله : وأنيبوا إلى ربكم وأسلموا له من قبل أن يأتيكم العذاب الآية [ 39 \ 52 - 54 ] .
قوله تعالى : ولعذاب الآخرة أشد وأبقى   . 

 [ ص: 130 ] ذكر  - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية  الكريمة أن عذاب الآخرة أشد وأبقى . أي : أشد  ألما وأدوم من عذاب الدنيا ،  ومن المعيشة الضنك التي هي عذاب القبر . وقد  أوضح هذا المعنى في غير هذا  الموضع . كقوله تعالى : ولعذاب الآخرة أشق وما لهم من الله من واق   [ 13 ] ، وقوله تعالى ولعذاب الآخرة أخزى وهم لا ينصرون   [ 41 \ 16 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ولعذاب الآخرة أكبر لو كانوا يعلمون   [ 68 \ 33 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
قوله تعالى : أفلم يهد لهم   . تقدم بعض الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " مريم " وسيأتي له بعد هذا إن شاء الله زيادة إيضاح . 
قوله تعالى : وقالوا لولا يأتينا بآية من ربه أولم تأتهم بينة ما في الصحف الأولى   . 

 أظهر الأقوال عندي في معنى هذه الآية الكريمة أن الكفار اقترحوا - على عادتهم في التعنت - آية على النبوة كالعصا واليد من آيات موسى  ، وكناقة صالح  ، واقتراحهم لذلك بحرف التحضيض الدال على شدة الحض في طلب ذلك في قوله : لولا يأتينا   [ 20 \ 138 ] ، أي : هلا يأتينا محمد  بآية : كناقة صالح  ، وعصا موسى  ، أي : نطلب ذلك منه بحض وحث . فأجابهم الله بقوله : أولم تأتهم بينة ما في الصحف الأولى     [ 20 \ 133 ] وهي هذا القرآن العظيم ؛ لأنه آية هي أعظم الآيات وأدلها   على الإعجاز . وإنما عبر عن هذا القرآن العظيم بأنه بينة ما في الصحف   الأولى ؛ لأن القرآن برهان قاطع على صحة جميع الكتب المنزلة من الله تعالى ،   فهو بينة واضحة على صدقها وصحتها : كما قال تعالى : وأنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقا لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمنا عليه   [ 5 \ 48 ] وقال تعالى : إن هذا القرآن يقص على بني إسرائيل أكثر الذي هم فيه يختلفون   [ 27 ] وقال تعالى : قل فأتوا بالتوراة فاتلوها إن كنتم صادقين   [ 3 \ 93 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وهذا المعنى الذي دلت عليه هذه الآية على هذا التفسير الذي هو الأظهر أوضحه - جل وعلا - في سورة " العنكبوت " في قوله تعالى : وقالوا لولا أنزل عليه آيات من ربه قل إنما الآيات عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين أولم يكفهم أنا أنزلنا عليك الكتاب يتلى عليهم إن في ذلك لرحمة وذكرى لقوم يؤمنون   [ 29 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (292)
سُورَةُ طه 
صـ 131 إلى صـ 137**
*
*
*
*
 - 51 ] فقوله في " العنكبوت " : أولم يكفهم أنا أنزلنا عليك الكتاب يتلى عليهم   [ 29 \ 51 ] هو معنى قوله في " طه " :   [ ص: 131 ] أولم تأتهم بينة ما في الصحف الأولى كما أوضحنا . والعلم عند الله تعالى . ويزيد ذلك إيضاحا الحديث المتفق عليه : " ما   من نبي من الأنبياء إلا أوتي ما آمن البشر على مثله ، وإنما كان الذي   أوتيته وحيا أوحاه الله إلي ، فأرجو أن أكون أكثرهم تابعا يوم القيامة   " وفي الآية أقوال أخر غير ما ذكرنا . 
قوله تعالى : ولو أنا أهلكناهم بعذاب من قبله لقالوا ربنا لولا أرسلت إلينا رسولا فنتبع آياتك من قبل أن نذل ونخزى   . 

 قد قدمنا في سورة " النساء " أن آية " طه " هذه تشير إلى معناها آية " القصص " التي هي قوله تعالى : ولولا أن تصيبهم مصيبة بما قدمت أيديهم فيقولوا ربنا لولا أرسلت إلينا رسولا فنتبع آياتك ونكون من المؤمنين   [ 28 \ 47 ] ، وأن تلك الحجة التي يحتجون بها لو لم يأتهم نذير هي المذكورة في قوله تعالى : لئلا يكون للناس على الله حجة بعد الرسل   [ 4 \ 165 ] . 
قوله تعالى : قل كل متربص فتربصوا   . 

 أمر الله - جل وعلا - نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذه الآية الكريمة :   أن يقول للكفار الذين يقترحون عليه الآيات عنادا وتعنتا : كل منا ومنكم   متربص ، أي : منتظر ما يحل بالآخر من الدوائر ، كالموت ، والغلبة . وقد   أوضح في غير هذا الموضع أن ما ينتظره النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه   والمسلمون كله خير ، بعكس ما ينتظره ويتربص الكفار . كقوله تعالى : قل هل تربصون بنا إلا إحدى الحسنيين ونحن نتربص بكم أن يصيبكم الله بعذاب من عنده أو بأيدينا فتربصوا إنا معكم متربصون   [ 9 \ 52 ] ، وقوله : ومن الأعراب من يتخذ ما ينفق مغرما ويتربص بكم الدوائر عليهم دائرة السوء الآية [ 9 \ 98 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . والتربص : الانتظار . 
قوله تعالى : فستعلمون من أصحاب الصراط السوي ومن اهتدى   . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الكفار سيعلمون في ثاني حال من   أصحاب الصراط السوي ومن اهتدى . أي : وفق لطريق الصواب ، والديمومة على ذلك   . وأمر نبيه أن يقول ذلك للكفار . والمعنى : سيتضح لكم أنا مهتدون ، وأنا   على صراط مستقيم ، وأنكم على ضلال وباطل . وهذا يظهر لهم يوم القيامة إذا   عاينوا الحقيقة ، ويظهر لهم في الدنيا لما يرونه من نصر الله لنبيه - صلى   الله عليه وسلم - . 

 [ ص: 132 ] وهذا المعنى الذي ذكره هنا بينه في غير هذا الموضع . كقوله : وسوف يعلمون حين يرون العذاب من أضل سبيلا   [ 25 \ 42 ] ، وقوله : سيعلمون غدا من الكذاب الأشر   [ 54 \ 26 ] وقوله : ولتعلمن نبأه بعد حين     [ 38 \ 88 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . والصراط في لغة العرب : الطريق   الواضح . والسوي : المستقيم ، وهو الذي لا اعوجاج فيه . ومنه قول جرير : 

 أمير المؤمنين على صراط إذا اعوج الموارد مستقيم و " من " في قوله من   أصحاب قال بعض العلماء : هي موصولة مفعول به لـ " تعلمون " . وقال بعضهم :   هي استفهامية معلقة لفعل العلم ، كما قدمنا إيضاحه في " مريم " ، والعلم   عند الله تعالى . 
[ ص: 133 ] بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 سُورَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ 

 قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : اقْتَرَبَ لِلنَّاسِ حِسَابُهُمْ   . 

 قَدْ قَدَّمْنَا الْآيَاتِ الْمُوَضِّحَةَ لِذَلِكَ فِي أَوَّلِ سُورَةِ " النَّحْلِ " فَأَغْنَى ذَلِكَ عَنْ إِعَادَتِهِ هُنَا . 
قوله تعالى : وأسروا النجوى الذين ظلموا هل هذا إلا بشر مثلكم   . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الكفار أخفوا النجوى فيما بينهم ،   قائلين : إن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما هو إلا بشر مثلهم ، فكيف   يكون رسولا إليهم ؟ والنجوى : الإسرار بالكلام وإخفاؤه عن الناس . وما دلت   عليه هذه الآية الكريمة من دعواهم أن بشرا مثلهم لا يمكن أن يكون رسولا ،   وتكذيب الله لهم في ذلك جاء في آيات كثيرة ، وقد قدمنا كثيرا من ذلك ،   كقوله : وما منع الناس أن يؤمنوا إذ جاءهم الهدى إلا أن قالوا أبعث الله بشرا رسولا   [ 17 \ 94 ] وقوله : فقالوا أبشر يهدوننا فكفروا وتولوا واستغنى الله الآية [ 64 \ 6 ] وقوله : أبشرا منا واحدا نتبعه إنا إذا لفي ضلال وسعر   [ 54 \ 24 ] وقوله : ما هذا إلا بشر مثلكم يأكل مما تأكلون منه ويشرب مما تشربون ولئن أطعتم بشرا مثلكم إنكم إذا لخاسرون   [ 23 \ 33 - 34 ] وقوله تعالى : مال هذا الرسول يأكل الطعام ويمشي في الأسواق الآية [ 25 \ 7 ] وقوله تعالى : قالوا إن أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا تريدون أن تصدونا عما كان يعبد آباؤنا الآية [ 14 \ 10 ] . والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا ، كما تقدم إيضاح ذلك . 

 وقد رد الله عليهم هذه الدعوى الكاذبة التي هي منع إرسال البشر ، كقوله هنا في هذه السورة الكريمة : وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون   [ 21 \ 7 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ولقد أرسلنا رسلا من قبلك وجعلنا لهم أزواجا وذرية الآية [ 13 \ 38 ] وقوله تعالى : وما أرسلنا قبلك من المرسلين إلا إنهم ليأكلون الطعام   [ ص: 134 ] ويمشون في الأسواق   [ 25 \ 20 ] وقوله هنا : وما جعلناهم جسدا لا يأكلون الطعام وما كانوا خالدين   [ 21 \ 8 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وجملة هل هذا إلا بشر مثلكم قيل : بدل من " النجوى " . أي : أسروا النجوى التي هي هذا الحديث الخفي الذي هو قولهم : هل هذا إلا بشر مثلكم . وصدر به  الزمخشري  ، وقيل : مفعول به للنجوى . لأنها بمعنى القول الخفي . أي : قالوا في خفية : هل هذا إلا بشر مثلكم   . وقيل : معمول قول محذوف ، أي : قالوا هل هذا إلا بشر مثلكم ، وهو أظهرها ؛ لاطراد حذف القول مع بقاء مقوله . وفي قوله : الذين ظلموا أوجه كثيرة من الإعراب معروفة ، وأظهرها عندي أنها بدل من الواو في قوله : وأسروا بدل بعض من كل ، وقد تقرر في الأصول : أن بدل البعض من الكل من المخصصات المتصلة ، كقوله تعالى : ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا     [ 3 \ 97 ] ، . فقوله من بدل من " الناس " : بدل بعض من كل ، وهي مخصصة   لوجوب الحج بأنه لا يجب إلا على من استطاع إليه سبيلا . كما قدمنا هذا في   سورة " المائدة " . 
قوله تعالى : أفتأتون السحر وأنتم تبصرون   . 

 إعراب هذه الجملة جار مجرى إعراب الجملة التي قبلها ، التي هي هل هذا إلا بشر مثلكم والمعنى   أنهم زعموا أن ما جاء به نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سحر ، وبناء على   ذلك الزعم الباطل أنكروا على أنفسهم إتيان السحر وهم يبصرون . يعنون بذلك   تصديق النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أي : لا يمكن أن نصدقك ونتبعك ، ونحن   نبصر أن ما جئت به سحر . وقد بين - جل وعلا - في غير هذا الموضع أنهم ادعوا   أن ما جاء به - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سحر ، كقوله عن بعضهم : إن هذا إلا سحر يؤثر   [ 74 \ 24 ] ، وقوله تعالى : كذلك ما أتى الذين من قبلهم من رسول إلا قالوا ساحر أو مجنون   [ 51 \ 52 ] . وقد رد الله عليهم دعواهم أن القرآن سحر بقوله هنا : قال ربي يعلم القول في السماء والأرض وهو السميع العليم     [ 21 \ 4 ] يعني أن الذي يعلم القول في السماء والأرض الذي هو السميع   العليم ، المحيط علمه بكل شيء ، هو الذي أنزل هذا القرآن العظيم ، وكون من   أنزله هو العالم بكل شيء يدل على كمال صدقه في الأخبار وعدله في الأحكام ،   وسلامته من جميع العيوب ، والنقائص ، وأنه ليس بسحر . وقد أوضح هذا  المعنى  في غير هذا الموضع ؛ كقوله تعالى : قل أنزله الذي يعلم السر في السماوات والأرض الآية [ 25 \ 6 ] وقوله تعالى :   [ ص: 135 ] لكن الله يشهد بما أنزل إليك أنزله بعلمه والملائكة يشهدون وكفى بالله شهيدا   [ 4 \ 166 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وقرأ هذا الحرف حمزة  ،  والكسائي  ، وحفص  عن عاصم  قال ربي يعلم القول بألف بعد القاف وفتح اللام بصيغة الفعل الماضي ، وقرأه الباقون قل بضم القاف وإسكان اللام بصيغة الأمر .
قوله تعالى : بل قالوا أضغاث أحلام بل افتراه بل هو شاعر   . 

 الظاهر أن الإضراب في قوله هنا : بل قالوا أضغاث أحلام   [ 21 \ 5 ] إلخ ، إضراب انتقالي لا إبطالي ، لأنهم قالوا ذلك كله ، وقال بعض العلماء : 

 كل هذه الأقوال المختلفة التي حكاها الله عنهم صدرت من طائفة متفقة لا   يثبتون على قول ، بل تارة يقولون هو ساحر ، وتارة شاعر ، وهكذا ؛ لأن   المبطل لا يثبت على قول واحد . وقال بعض أهل العلم : كل واحد من تلك   الأقوال قالته طائفة ، كما قدمنا الإشارة إلى هذا في سورة " الحجر " في   الكلام على قوله تعالى : الذين جعلوا القرآن عضين   [ 15 \ 91 ] ، وقد رد الله عليهم هذه الدعاوى الباطلة في آيات من كتابه ، كرده دعواهم أنه شاعر أو كاهن في قوله تعالى : وما هو بقول شاعر قليلا ما تؤمنون ولا بقول كاهن قليلا ما تذكرون تنزيل من رب العالمين ولو تقول علينا بعض الأقاويل لأخذنا منه باليمين ثم لقطعنا منه الوتين فما منكم من أحد عنه حاجزين   [ 69 \ 41 - 47 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين   [ 36 ] ، وقوله في رد دعواهم أنه افتراه : وما كان هذا القرآن أن يفترى من دون الله ولكن تصديق الذي بين يديه وتفصيل الكتاب لا ريب فيه من رب العالمين أم يقولون افتراه قل فأتوا بسورة مثله وادعوا من استطعتم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين   [ 10 \ 37 - 38 ] وقوله تعالى : أم يقولون افتراه قل فأتوا بعشر سور مثله مفتريات وادعوا من استطعتم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين   [ 11 \ 13 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ما كان حديثا يفترى ولكن تصديق الذي بين يديه وتفصيل كل شيء وهدى ورحمة لقوم يؤمنون   [ 12 \ 111 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وكقوله في رد دعواهم أنه كاهن أو مجنون : فما أنت بنعمة ربك بكاهن ولا مجنون   [ 52 \ 29 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وما صاحبكم بمجنون   [ 81 \ 22 ] وقوله تعالى : قل إنما أعظكم بواحدة أن تقوموا لله مثنى وفرادى ثم تتفكروا ما بصاحبكم من جنة إن هو إلا نذير لكم بين يدي عذاب شديد  [ ص: 136 ]   [ 34 \ 46 ] وقوله : أم لم يعرفوا رسولهم فهم له منكرون أم يقولون به جنة بل جاءهم بالحق وأكثرهم للحق كارهون   [ 23 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات المبينة إبطال كل ما ادعوه في النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والقرآن . 

 وقوله أضغاث أحلام   [ 21 \ 5 ] أي : أخلاط كالأحلام المختلفة التي يراها النائم ولا حقيقة لها ، كما قال الشاعر : 


**أحاديث طسم أو سراب بفدفد ترقرق للساري وأضغاث حالم* *وعن اليزيدي : الأضغاث ما لم يكن له تأويل .
قوله تعالى : فليأتنا بآية كما أرسل الأولون   . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الكفار اقترحوا على نبينا أن يأتيهم بآية كآيات الرسل قبله ؛ نحو ناقة صالح  ، وعصى موسى  ، وريح سليمان  ، وإحياء عيسى  للأموات ، وإبرائه الأكمه والأبرص ، ونحو ذلك . وإيضاح وجه التشبيه في قوله : كما أرسل الأولون هو أنه في معنى : كما أتى الأولون بالآيات ؛ لأن إرسال الرسل متضمن للإتيان بالآيات . فقولك أرسل محمدا      - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالمعجزة . وقد بين تعالى أن الآيات التي   اقترحوها لو جاءتهم ما آمنوا ، وأنها لو جاءتهم وتمادوا على كفرهم أهلكهم   الله بعذاب مستأصل ، كما أهلك قوم صالح  لما عقروا الناقة . كقوله تعالى : وما منعنا أن نرسل بالآيات إلا أن كذب بها الأولون وآتينا ثمود الناقة مبصرة فظلموا بها الآية [ 17 \ 59 ] وكقوله تعالى : وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم لئن جاءتهم آية ليؤمنن بها قل إنما الآيات عند الله وما يشعركم أنها إذا جاءت لا يؤمنون   [ 6 \ 109 ] . وأشار إلى ذلك هنا في قوله : ما آمنت قبلهم من قرية أهلكناها أفهم يؤمنون     [ 21 \ 6 ] يعني أن الأمم الذين اقترحوا الآيات من قبلهم وجاءتهم رسلهم   بما اقترحوا لم يؤمنوا ، بل تمادوا فأهلكهم الله ، وأنتم أشد منهم عتوا   وعنادا . فلو جاءكم ما اقترحتم ما آمنتم ، فهلكتم كما هلكوا . وقال تعالى :   إن الذين حقت عليهم كلمة ربك لا يؤمنون ولو جاءتهم كل آية   [ 10 \ 96 - 97 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وبين أنهم جاءتهم آية هي أعظم الآيات ، فيستحق من لم يكتف بها التقريع والتوبيخ ، وذلك في قوله : وقالوا لولا أنزل عليه آيات من ربه قل إنما الآيات عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين أولم يكفهم أنا أنزلنا عليك الكتاب يتلى عليهم إن الآية [ 29 

 - 51 ] . وقد ذكرنا أن هذا المعنى يشير إليه قوله : وقالوا لولا يأتينا بآية من ربه أولم تأتهم بينة ما في   [ ص: 137 ] الصحف الأولى   [ 20 \ 133 ] وقوله : وما أرسلنا قبلك إلا رجالا إلى قوله : وما كانوا خالدين   [ 21 \ 8 ] ، قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة لذلك ، فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا . 
قوله تعالى : ثم صدقناهم الوعد فأنجيناهم ومن نشاء وأهلكنا المسرفين   . 

 بين - جل وعلا - في هذه الآيات أنه أرسل الرسل إلى الأمم فكذبوهم ، وأنه   وعد الرسل بأن لهم النصر والعاقبة الحسنة ، وأنه صدق رسله ذلك الوعد   فأنجاهم . وأنجى معهم ما شاء أن ينجيه . والمراد به من آمن بهم من أممهم ،   وأهلك المسرفين وهم الكفار المكذبون الرسل ، وقد أوضح هذا المعنى في مواضع   كثيرة من كتابه ، كقوله تعالى : حتى إذا استيئس الرسل وظنوا أنهم قد كذبوا جاءهم نصرنا فنجي من نشاء ولا يرد بأسنا عن القوم المجرمين   [ 12 \ 110 ] وقوله : فلا تحسبن الله مخلف وعده رسله إن الله عزيز ذو انتقام   [ 14 \ 47 ] وقوله تعالى : فأوحى إليهم ربهم لنهلكن الظالمين ولنسكننكم الأرض من بعدهم   [ 14 \ 13 - 14 ] وقوله : ولقد سبقت كلمتنا لعبادنا المرسلين إنهم لهم المنصورون وإن جندنا لهم الغالبون   [ 37 \ 171 - 173 ] وقوله تعالى : ولما جاء أمرنا نجينا هودا والذين آمنوا معه برحمة منا الآية [ 11 \ 58 ] وقوله تعالى : فلما جاء أمرنا نجينا صالحا والذين آمنوا معه برحمة منا الآية [ 11 \ 66 ] وقوله : ولما جاء أمرنا نجينا شعيبا والذين آمنوا معه برحمة منا     [ 11 \ 94 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . والظاهر أن " صدق " تتعدى بنفسها   وبالحرف ، تقول : صدقته الوعد ، وصدقته في الوعد ، كقوله هنا : ثم صدقناهم الوعد   [ 21 \ 9 ] وقوله : ولقد صدقكم الله وعده   [ 3 \ 152 ] فقول  الزمخشري    : " صدقناهم الوعد كقوله : واختار موسى قومه سبعين رجلا   " - لا حاجة إليه ، والله أعلم . والإسراف : مجاوزة الحد في المعاصي كالكفر ، ولذلك يكثر في القرآن إطلاق المسرفين على الكفار .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (293)
**سُورَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ 
*
*صـ 138 إلى صـ 144
*
*
*
*قوله تعالى : وكم قصمنا من قرية كانت ظالمة وأنشأنا بعدها قوما آخرين   . 

 " وكم " هنا للإخبار بعدد كثير ، وهي في محل نصب ؛ لأنها مفعول " قصمنا "   أي : قصمنا كثيرا من القرى التي كانت ظالمة ، وأنشأنا بعدها قوما آخرين .   وهذا المعنى المذكور هنا جاء مبينا في مواضع كثيرة من كتاب الله . كقوله   تعالى : وكم أهلكنا من   [ ص: 138 ] القرون من بعد نوح وكفى بربك بذنوب عباده خبيرا بصيرا   [ 17 \ 17 ] وقوله : فكأين من قرية أهلكناها وهي ظالمة فهي خاوية على عروشها الآية [ 22 \ 45 ] وقوله : وكأين من قرية عتت عن أمر ربها ورسله فحاسبناها حسابا شديدا وعذبناها عذابا نكرا فذاقت وبال أمرها وكان عاقبة أمرها خسرا   [ 65 \ 8 - 9 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : وكم قصمنا أصل   القصم : أفظع الكسر ؛ لأنه الكسر الذي يبين تلاؤم الأجزاء ، بخلاف الفصم -   بالفاء - فهو كسر لا يبين تلاؤم الأجزاء بالكلية . والمراد بالقصم في   الآية : الإهلاك الشديد . 
قوله تعالى : وما خلقنا السماء والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين   . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة لهذا في سورة " الحجر " فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا ، وكذلك قوله : بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل الآية   [ 21 \ 18 ] . قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة لذلك في سورة " بني إسرائيل " ،   وكذلك الآيات التي بعد هذا ، قد قدمنا في مواضع متعددة ما يبينها من كتاب   الله . 

 قوله تعالى : وقالوا اتخذ الرحمن ولدا سبحانه بل عباد مكرمون لا يسبقونه بالقول وهم بأمره يعملون   . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الكفار - لعنهم الله - قالوا   عليه : إنه اتخذ ولدا . وقد بينا ذلك فيما مضى بيانا شافيا في مواضع متعددة   من هذا الكتاب المبارك . سبحانه وتعالى عما يقول الظالمون علوا كبيرا .   وبين هنا بطلان ما ادعوه على ربهم من اتخاذ الأولاد - وهم في زعمهم   الملائكة - بحرف الإضراب الإبطالي الذي هو " بل " مبينا أنهم عباده   المكرمون ، والعبد لا يمكن أن يكون ولدا لسيده . ثم أثنى على ملائكته بأنهم   عباد مكرمون ، لا يسبقون ربهم بالقول ، أي : لا يقولون إلا ما أمرهم أن   يقولوه لشدة طاعتهم له وهم بأمره يعملون    .  وما أشار إليه في هذه الآية الكريمة من أن الملائكة عبيده وملكه ،  والعبد  لا يمكن أن يكون ولدا لسيده ، أشار له في غير هذا الموضع ؛ كقوله في  "  البقرة " : وقالوا اتخذ الله ولدا سبحانه بل له ما في السماوات والأرض كل له قانتون   [ 2 \ 116 ] وقوله في " النساء " : إنما الله إله واحد سبحانه أن يكون له ولد له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وكفى بالله وكيلا   [ 4 \ 171 ] أي : والمالك لكل شيء لا يمكن أن يكون له ولد ؛ لأن الملك ينافي الولدية ، ولا يمكن أن يوجد شيء سواه إلا   [ ص: 139 ] وهو ملك له - جل وعلا - . 

 وما ذكره في هذه الآية الكريمة من الثناء الحسن على ملائكته - عليهم صلوات الله وسلامه - بينه في غير هذا الموضع . كقوله تعالى . عليها ملائكة غلاظ شداد لا يعصون الله ما أمرهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون   [ 66 \ 6 ] وقوله تعالى : وإن عليكم لحافظين كراما كاتبين يعلمون ما تفعلون   [ 82 \ 10 - 12 ] وقوله تعالى : وله من في السماوات والأرض ومن عنده لا يستكبرون عن عبادته ولا يستحسرون يسبحون الليل والنهار لا يفترون   [ 21 \ 19 - 20 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 مسألة 

 أخذ بعض العلماء من هذه الآية الكريمة وأمثالها في القرآن أن الأب إذا ملك ابنه عتق   عليه بالملك . ووجه ذلك واضح ؛ لأن الكفار زعموا أن الملائكة بنات الله .   فنفى الله تلك الدعوى بأنهم عباده وملكه ، فدل ذلك على منافاة الملك   للولدية ، وأنهما لا يصح اجتماعهما ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : ومن يقل منهم إني إله من دونه فذلك نجزيه جهنم كذلك نجزي الظالمين   . 

 الضمير في قوله : منهم عائد إلى الملائكة المذكورين في قوله : بل عباد مكرمون     [ 21 \ 26 ] والمعنى أنهم مع كرامتهم على الله لو ادعى أحد منهم أن له   الحق في صرف شيء من حقوق الله الخاصة به إليه لكان مشركا ، وكان جزاؤه جهنم   . ومعلوم أن التعليق يصح فيما لا يمكن ولا يقع ، فقوله : قل إن كان للرحمن ولد الآية [ 43 \ 81 ] وقوله : لو كان فيهما آلهة إلا الله لفسدتا     [ 21 \ 22 ] والمراد بذلك تعظيم أمر الشرك . وهذا الفرض والتقدير الذي   ذكره - جل وعلا - هنا في شأن الملائكة ذكره أيضا في شأن الرسل ، على الجميع   صلوات الله وسلامه ، قال تعالى : ولقد أوحي إليك وإلى الذين من قبلك لئن أشركت ليحبطن عملك ولتكونن من الخاسرين   [ 39 \ 65 ] ولما ذكر - جل وعلا - من ذكر من الأنبياء في سورة " الأنعام " في قوله : ومن ذريته داود   [ 6 \ 84 ] إلى آخر من ذكر منهم ، قال بعد ذلك : ذلك هدى الله يهدي به من يشاء من عباده ولو أشركوا لحبط عنهم ما كانوا يعملون   [ 6 \ 88 ] . 

 [ ص: 140 ] وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ومن يقل منهم إني إله من دونه فذلك نجزيه جهنم الآية   [ 21 \ 29 ] دليل قاطع على أن حقوق الله الخالصة له من جميع أنواع  العبادة  لا يجوز أن يصرف شيء منها لأحد ولو ملكا مقربا ، أو نبيا مرسلا .  ومما  يوضح ذلك قوله تعالى : ما  كان لبشر أن يؤتيه  الله الكتاب والحكم والنبوة ثم يقول للناس كونوا عبادا  لي من دون الله  ولكن كونوا ربانيين بما كنتم تعلمون الكتاب وبما كنتم  تدرسون ولا يأمركم  أن تتخذوا الملائكة والنبيين أربابا أيأمركم بالكفر بعد  إذ أنتم مسلمون   [ 3 \ 79 - 80 ] وقوله تعالى مخاطبا لسيد الخلق - صلوات الله وسلامه عليه - : قل   ياأهل الكتاب تعالوا إلى كلمة سواء بيننا وبينكم ألا نعبد إلا الله ولا   نشرك به شيئا ولا يتخذ بعضنا بعضا أربابا من دون الله فإن تولوا فقولوا   اشهدوا بأنا مسلمون   [ 3 \ 64 ] . 
قوله تعالى : أولم ير الذين كفروا أن السماوات والأرض كانتا رتقا ففتقناهما وجعلنا   . 

 قرأ هذا الحرف عامة السبعة ما عدا ابن كثير    " أولم ير " بواو بعد الهمزة ، وقرأه ابن كثير    " ألم ير الذين كفروا " بدون واو ، وكذلك هو في مصحف مكة      . والاستفهام لتوبيخ الكفار وتقريعهم ، حيث يشاهدون غرائب صنع الله   وعجائبه ، ومع هذا يعبدون من دونه ما لا ينفع من عبده ، ولا يضر من عصاه ،   ولا يقدر على شيء . 

 وقوله : كانتا التثنية باعتبار النوعين اللذين هما نوع السماء ونوع الأرض ، كقوله تعالى : إن الله يمسك السماوات والأرض أن تزولا   [ 35 \ 41 ] ونظيره قول عمر بن شيبة    : 


**ألم يحزنك أن جبال قيس وتغلب قد تباينتا انقطاعا* 
*والرتق  مصدر  رتقه رتقا : إذا سده . ومنه الرتقاء ، وهي التي انسد فرجها ، ولكن  المصدر  وصف به هنا ، ولذا أفرده ولم يقل كانتا رتقين . والفتق : الفصل بين   الشيئين المتصلين ، فهو ضد الرتق ، ومنه قول الشاعر : 


**يهون عليهم إذا يغضبو     ن سخط العداة وإرغامها 
ورتق الفتوق وفتق الرتوق     ونقض الأمور وإبرامها 
**واعلم   أن العلماء اختلفوا في المراد بالرتق والفتق في هذه الآية على خمسة أقوال  ،  بعضها في غاية السقوط ، وواحد منها تدل له قرائن من القرآن العظيم : 

 [ ص: 141 ] الأول أن معنى كانتا رتقا أي   : كانت السماوات والأرض متلاصقة بعضها مع بعض ، ففتقها الله وفصل بين   السماوات والأرض ، فرفع السماء إلى مكانها ، وأقر الأرض في مكانها ، وفصل   بينهما بالهواء الذي بينهما كما ترى . 

 القول الثاني : أن السماوات السبع كانت رتقا ، أي : متلاصقة بعضها ببعض ،   ففتقها الله وجعلها سبع سماوات ، كل اثنتين منها بينهما فصل ، والأرضون   كذلك كانت رتقا ففتقها ، وجعلها سبعا بعضها منفصل عن بعض . 

 القول الثالث : أن معنى كانتا رتقا أن السماء كانت لا ينزل منها مطر ، والأرض كانت لا ينبت فيها نبات ، ففتق الله السماء بالمطر ، والأرض بالنبات . 

 القول الرابع : كانتا رتقا أي : في ظلمة لا يرى من شدتها شيء ، ففتقهما الله بالنور . وهذا القول في الحقيقة يرجع إلى القول الأول والثاني . 

 الخامس : - وهو أبعدها لظهور سقوطه - أن الرتق يراد به العدم ، والفتق   يراد به الإيجاد ، أي : كانتا عدما فأوجدناهما . وهذا القول كما ترى . 

 فإذا عرفت أقوال أهل العلم في هذه الآية ، فاعلم أن القول الثالث منها -   وهو كونهما كانتا رتقا بمعنى أن السماء لا ينزل منها مطر ، والأرض لا تنبت   شيئا ، ففتق الله السماء بالمطر ، والأرض بالنبات - قد دلت عليه قرائن من   كتاب الله تعالى : 

 الأولى : أن قوله تعالى : أولم ير الذين كفروا أن     [ 21 ] يدل على أنهم رأوا ذلك ؛ لأن الأظهر في " رأى " أنها بصرية ،   والذي يرونه بأبصارهم هو أن السماء تكون لا ينزل منها مطر ، والأرض ميتة   هامدة لا نبات فيها ، فيشاهدون بأبصارهم إنزال الله المطر وإنباته به أنواع   النبات . 

 القرينة الثانية : أنه أتبع ذلك بقوله : وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي أفلا يؤمنون     [ 21 ] . والظاهر اتصال هذا الكلام بما قبله ، أي : وجعلنا من الماء  الذي  أنزلناه بفتقنا السماء ، وأنبتنا به أنواع النبات بفتقنا الأرض - كل  شيء  حي . 

 القرينة الثالثة : أن هذا المعنى جاء موضحا في آيات أخر من كتاب الله ؛ كقوله تعالى : والسماء ذات الرجع والأرض ذات الصدع   [ 86 \ 12 ] لأن المراد بالرجع نزول المطر منها تارة بعد أخرى ، والمراد بالصدع انشقاق الأرض عن النبات ، وكقوله تعالى : فلينظر الإنسان إلى طعامه أنا صببنا الماء صبا ثم شققنا الأرض شقا الآية   [ ص: 142 ]   [ 80 \ 24 - 26 ] . 

 واختار هذا القول  ابن جرير  ، وابن عطية  ،   وغيرهما ؛ للقرائن التي ذكرنا . ويؤيد ذلك كثرة ورود الاستدلال بإنزال   المطر ، وإنبات النبات في القرآن العظيم على كمال قدرة الله تعالى ، وعظم   منته على خلقه ، وقدرته على البعث . والذين قالوا : إن المراد بالرتق   والفتق أنهما كانتا متلاصقتين ، ففتقهما الله وفصل بعضهما عن بعض - قالوا   في قوله : أولم ير أنها من " رأى " العلمية لا البصرية ، وقالوا : وجه   تقريرهم بذلك أنه جاء في القرآن ، وما جاء في القرآن فهو أمر قطعي لا سبيل   للشك فيه . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وأقرب الأقوال في ذلك هو ما ذكرنا دلالة القرائن القرآنية عليه ، وقد قال فيه  الفخر الرازي  في تفسيره : ورجحوا هذا الوجه على سائر الوجوه بقوله بعد ذلك : وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي أفلا وذلك لا يليق إلا وللماء تعلق بما تقدم ، ولا يكون كذلك إلا إذا كان المراد ما ذكرنا . 

 فإن قيل : هذا الوجه مرجوح ؛ لأن المطر لا ينزل من السماوات بل من سماء واحدة وهي سماء الدنيا . 

 قلنا : إنما أطلق عليه لفظ الجمع لأن كل قطعة منها سماء ، كما يقال : ثوب أخلاق ، وبرمة أعشار . ا هـ منه . 
قوله تعالى : وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي أفلا يؤمنون   . 

 الظاهر أن " جعل " هنا بمعنى خلق ؛ لأنها متعدية لمفعول واحد . ويدل لذلك قوله تعالى في سورة " النور " : والله خلق كل دابة من ماء   [ 24 \ 45 ] . 

 واختلف العلماء في معنى خلق كل شيء من الماء . قال بعض العلماء : الماء   الذي خلق منه كل شيء هو النطفة ؛ لأن الله خلق جميع الحيوانات التي تولد عن   طريق التناسل من النطف ، وعلى هذا فهو من العام المخصوص . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : هو الماء المعروف ؛ لأن الحيوانات إما مخلوقة منه   مباشرة كبعض الحيوانات التي تتخلق من الماء ، وإما غير مباشرة ؛ لأن النطف   من الأغذية ، والأغذية كلها ناشئة عن الماء ، وذلك في الحبوب والثمار   ونحوها ظاهر ، وكذلك هو في اللحوم ، والألبان ، والأسمان ونحوها ؛ لأنه كله   ناشئ بسبب الماء . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : معنى خلقه كل حيوان من ماء أنه كأنما خلقه من الماء   [ ص: 143 ] لفرط احتياجه إليه ، وقلة صبره عنه ، كقوله : خلق الإنسان من عجل     [ 21 \ 37 ] إلى غير ذلك من الأقوال . وقد قدمنا المعاني الأربعة التي   تأتي لها لفظة " جعل " وما جاء منها في القرآن وما لم يجئ فيه في سورة "   النحل " . 

 وقال  الفخر الرازي  في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة ما نصه : لقائل أن يقول : كيف قال : وخلقنا من الماء كل حيوان ؟ وقد قال : والجان خلقناه من قبل من نار السموم   [ 15 \ 27 ] وجاء في الأخبار أن الله تعالى خلق الملائكة من النور ، وقال تعالى في حق عيسى    - عليه السلام - : وإذ تخلق من الطين كهيئة الطير بإذني فتنفخ فيها فتكون طيرا بإذني   [ 5 \ 110 ] وقال في حق آدم    : خلقه من تراب   [ 3 \ 59 ] . 

 والجواب : اللفظ وإن كان عاما إلا أن القرينة المخصصة قائمة ، فإن الدليل   لا بد وأن يكون مشاهدا محسوسا ؛ ليكون أقرب إلى المقصود . وبهذا الطريق   تخرج عنه الملائكة ، والجن ، وآدم  ، وقصة عيسى  عليهم السلام ؛ لأن الكفار لم يروا شيئا من ذلك . ا هـ منه . 

 ثم قال الرازي  أيضا : اختلف المفسرون ، فقال بعضهم : المراد من قوله : كل شيء حي الحيوان   فقط . وقال آخرون : بل يدخل فيه النبات ، والشجر ؛ لأنه من الماء صار   ناميا ، وصار فيه الرطوبة ، والخضرة ، والنور ، والثمر . وهذا القول أليق   بالمعنى المقصود ، كأنه تعالى قال : ففتقنا السماء لإنزال المطر ، وجعلنا   منه كل شيء في الأرض من النبات وغيره حيا . حجة القول الأول : أن النبات لا   يسمى حيا . قلنا : لا نسلم ، والدليل عليه قوله تعالى : كيف يحيي الأرض بعد موتها   [ 30 \ 50 ] انتهى منه أيضا .
قوله تعالى : وجعلنا في الأرض رواسي أن تميد بهم وجعلنا فيها فجاجا سبلا لعلهم يهتدون   . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة لذلك في سورة " النحل " فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا .
قوله تعالى : وجعلنا السماء سقفا محفوظا وهم عن آياتها معرضون   . 

 تضمنت هذه الآية الكريمة ثلاث مسائل : 

 الأولى : أن الله - جل وعلا - جعل السماء سقفا ، أي : لأنها للأرض كالسقف للبيت . 

 الثانية : أنه جعل ذلك السقف محفوظا . 

 [ ص: 144 ] الثالثة  : أن الكفار معرضون عما  فيها - أي السماء - من الآيات ، لا يتعظون به ،  ولا يتذكرون . وقد أوضح  هذه المسائل الثلاث في غير هذا الموضع 

 أما كونه جعلها سقفا فقد ذكره في سورة " الطور " أنه مرفوع ، وذلك في قوله : والطور وكتاب مسطور في رق منشور والبيت المعمور والسقف المرفوع   [ 52 - 5 ] . 

 وأما كون ذلك السقف محفوظا فقد بينه في مواضع من كتابه ، فبين أنه محفوظ من السقوط في قوله : ويمسك السماء أن تقع على الأرض إلا بإذنه   [ 22 \ 65 ] وقوله : ومن آياته أن تقوم السماء والأرض بأمره   [ 30 \ 25 ] وقوله تعالى : إن الله يمسك السماوات والأرض أن تزولا   [ 35 \ 41 ] وقوله : وسع كرسيه السماوات والأرض ولا يئوده حفظهما وهو العلي العظيم   [ 2 \ 255 ] وقوله : ولقد خلقنا فوقكم سبع طرائق وما كنا عن الخلق غافلين     [ 23 \ 17 ] على قول من قال : وما كنا عن الخلق غافلين . إذ لو كنا نغفل   لسقطت عليهم السماء فأهلكتهم . وبين أنه محفوظ من التشقق والتفطر ، لا   يحتاج إلى ترميم ولا إصلاح كسائر السقوف إذا طال زمنها ، كقوله تعالى : فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور   [ 67 \ 3 ] وقوله تعالى : أفلم ينظروا إلى السماء فوقهم كيف بنيناها وزيناها وما لها من فروج   [ 50 \ 6 ] أي : ليس فيها من شقوق ، ولا صدوع ، وبين أن ذلك السقف المذكور محفوظ من كل شيطان رجيم ، كقوله : وحفظناها من كل شيطان رجيم     [ 15 \ 17 ] وقد بينا الآيات الدالة على حفظها من جميع الشياطين في سورة  "  الحجر " . وأما كون الكفار معرضين عما فيها من الآيات فقد بينه في  مواضع  من كتابه ، كقوله تعالى : وكأين من آية في السماوات والأرض يمرون عليها وهم عنها معرضون   [ 12 \ 105 ] وقوله : وإن يروا آية يعرضوا الآية [ 54 \ 2 ] وقوله : إن الذين حقت عليهم كلمة ربك لا يؤمنون ولو جاءتهم كل آية   [ 10 \ 96 - 97 ] وقوله : وما تغني الآيات والنذر عن قوم لا يؤمنون   [ 10 \ 101 ] . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (294)
**سُورَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ 
**صـ 145 إلى صـ 151*
*
*
*
*
*قوله تعالى : وما جعلنا لبشر من قبلك الخلد أفإن مت فهم الخالدون كل نفس ذائقة الموت   . 

 قال بعض أهل العلم : كان المشركون ينكرون نبوته - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   ويقولون : هو شاعر يتربص به ريب المنون ، ولعله يموت كما مات شاعر بني فلان   ، فقال الله تعالى : قد مات   [ ص: 145 ] الأنبياء من قبلك ، وتولى دينه بالنصر والحياطة ، فهكذا نحفظ دينك وشرعك . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : لما نعى جبريل  إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نفسه قال : " فمن لأمتي " ؟ فنزلت وما جعلنا لبشر من قبلك الخلد     [ 21 \ 34 ] والأول أظهر ؛ لأن السورة مكية ، ومعنى الآية أن الله لم   يجعل لبشر قبل نبيه الخلد أي : دوام البقاء في الدنيا ، بل كلهم يموت . 

 وقوله : أفإن مت فهم الخالدون استفهام إنكاري معناه النفي . والمعنى : أنك إن مت فهم لن يخلدوا بعدك ، بل سيموتون ، ولذلك أتبعه بقوله : كل نفس ذائقة الموت     [ 3 \ 185 ] وما أشار إليه - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية من أنه - صلى الله   عليه وسلم - سيموت ، وأنهم سيموتون ، وأن الموت ستذوقه كل نفس أوضحه في  غير  هذا الموضع ، كقوله تعالى : إنك ميت وإنهم ميتون   [ 39 \ 3 ] وكقوله : كل من عليها فان ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والإكرام   [ 52 \ 26 - 27 ] وقوله في سورة " آل عمران " : كل نفس ذائقة الموت وإنما توفون أجوركم يوم القيامة فمن زحزح عن النار وأدخل الجنة فقد فاز   [ 3 \ 185 ] وقوله في سورة " العنكبوت " : ياعبادي الذين آمنوا إن أرضي واسعة فإياي فاعبدون كل نفس ذائقة الموت ثم إلينا ترجعون   [ 29 \ 56 - 57 ] وقوله تعالى في سورة " النساء " : أينما تكونوا يدرككم الموت ولو كنتم في بروج مشيدة   [ 4 \ 78 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وقد قدمنا في سورة " الكهف " استدلال بعض أهل العلم بهذه الآية الكريمة على موت الخضر  عليه السلام . وقال بعض أهل العلم في قوله : فهم الخالدون هو   استفهام حذفت أداته . أي : أفهم الخالدون . وقد تقرر في علم النحو أن حذف   همزة الاستفهام إذا دل المقام عليها جائز ، وهو قياسي عند الأخفش  مع " أم " ، ودونها ذكر الجواب أم لا ، فمن أمثلته دون " أم " ودون ذكر الجواب قول  الكميت    : 


**طربت وما شوقا إلى البيض أطرب ولا لعبا مني وذو الشيب يلعب* *يعني : أو ذو الشيب يلعب . وقول أبي خراش الهذلي واسمه خويلد    : 


**رفوني وقالوا يا خويلد لم ترع     فقلت وأنكرت الوجوه هم هم 
**يعني : أهم هم على التحقيق . ومن أمثلته دون " أم " مع ذكر الجواب قول  عمر بن أبي ربيعة المخزومي    : 


**ثم قالوا تحبها قلت بهرا     عدد النجم والحصى والتراب 
**

 [ ص: 146 ] يعني : أتحبها على الصحيح . وهو مع " أم " كثير جدا ، وأنشد له  سيبويه  قول الأسود بن يعفر التميمي    : 


**لعمرك ما أدري وإن كنت داريا     شعيث بن سهم أم شعيث بن منقر 
**

 يعني : أشعيث بن سهم  ، ومنه قول بن أبي ربيعة المخزومي    : 


**بدا لي منها معصم يوم جمرت     وكف خضيب زينت ببنان 
**
**فوالله ما أدري وإني لحاسب     بسبع رميت الجمر أم بثمان 
**يعني : أبسبع . وقول الأخطل    : 


**كذبتك عينك أم رأيت بواسط     غلس الظلام من الرباب خيالا 
**يعني : أكذبتك عينك . كما نص  سيبويه  في كتابه على جواز ذلك في بيت الأخطل  هذا ، وإن خالف في ذلك الخليل  قائلا : إن " كذبتك " صيغة خبرية ليس فيها استفهام محذوف ، وإن " أم " بمعنى بل . ففي البيت على قول الخليل  نوع   من أنواع البديع المعنوي يسمى " الرجوع " . وقد أوضحنا هذه المسألة   وأكثرنا من شواهدها العربية في كتابنا ( دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب   ) في سورة " آل عمران " وذكرنا أن قوله تعالى في آية " الأنبياء " هذه فهم الخالدون من أمثلة ذلك ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أفإن مت قرأه نافع  وحفص  ، عن عاصم  وحمزة  ،  والكسائي    " مت " بكسر الميم ، والباقون بضم الميم ، وقد أوضحنا في سورة " مريم " وجه كسر الميم . وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : أفإن مت فهم الخالدون يفهم منه أنه لا ينبغي للإنسان أن يفرح بموت أحد لأجل أمر دنيوي يناله بسبب موته ؛ لأنه هو ليس مخلدا بعده . 

 وروي عن  الشافعي  أنه أنشد هذين البيتين مستشهدا بهما : 


**تمنى رجال أن أموت وإن أمت     فتلك سبيل لست فيها بأوحد 
**
**فقل للذي يبقى خلاف الذي     مضى تهيأ لأخرى مثلها فكأن قد 
**ونظير هذا قول الآخر : 

 فقل للشامتين بنا أفيقوا سيلقى الشامتون كما لقينا     
قوله تعالى : ونبلوكم بالشر والخير فتنة وإلينا ترجعون   . 

 [ ص: 147 ] المعنى  : ونختبركم بما يجب فيه  الصبر من البلايا ، ومما يجب فيه الشكر من النعم ،  وإلينا مرجعكم فنجازيكم  على حسب ما يوجد منكم من الصبر أو الشكر ، وقوله :  فتنة مصدر مؤكد لـ  ونبلوكم من غير لفظه . 

 وما ذكره - جل وعلا - من أنه يبتلي خلقه أي : يختبرهم بالشر والخير - قد بينه في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله تعالى : وبلوناهم بالحسنات والسيئات لعلهم يرجعون   [ 7 \ 168 ] وقوله تعالى : ولقد أرسلنا إلى أمم من قبلك فأخذناهم بالبأساء والضراء لعلهم يتضرعون فلولا إذ جاءهم بأسنا تضرعوا ولكن قست قلوبهم وزين لهم الشيطان ما كانوا يعملون فلما نسوا ما ذكروا به فتحنا عليهم أبواب كل شيء حتى إذا فرحوا بما أوتوا أخذناهم بغتة فإذا هم مبلسون فقطع دابر القوم الذين ظلموا والحمد لله رب العالمين   [ 6 \ 42 - 45 ] وقوله تعالى : وما أرسلنا في قرية من نبي إلا أخذنا أهلها بالبأساء والضراء لعلهم يضرعون ثم بدلنا مكان السيئة الحسنة حتى عفوا وقالوا قد مس آباءنا الضراء والسراء فأخذناهم بغتة وهم لا يشعرون   [ 7 \ 94 - 95 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآيات الكريمة : ونبلوكم بالشر والخير يدل   على أن " بلا يبلو " تستعمل في الاختبار بالنعم وبالمصائب والبلايا .  وقال  بعض العلماء : أكثر ما يستعمل في الشر " بلا يبلو " ، وفي الخير "  أبلى  يبلي " . وقد جمع اللغتين في الخير قول زهير بن أبي سلمى    : 


**جزى الله بالإحسان ما فعلا بكم وأبلاهما خير البلاء الذي يبلو* *وعن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - في قوله : ونبلوكم بالشر والخير قال   : أي نبتليكم بالشر والخير فتنة بالشدة ، والرخاء ، والصحة ، والسقم ،   والغنى ، والفقر ، والحلال ، والحرام ، والطاعة ، والمعصية ، والهدى ،   والضلال . 
قوله تعالى : وإذا رآك الذين كفروا إن يتخذونك إلا هزوا أهذا الذي يذكر آلهتكم وهم بذكر الرحمن هم كافرون   . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الكفار إذا رأوا النبي - صلى   الله عليه وسلم - ما يتخذونه إلا هزوا ، أي مستهزأ به مستخفا به . والهزؤ :   السخرية ، فهو مصدر وصف به . ويقولون : أهذا الذي يذكر آلهتكم أي :  يعيبها  وينفي أنها تشفع لكم وتقربكم إلى الله زلفى ،   [ ص: 148 ] ويقول : إنها لا تنفع من عبدها ، ولا تضر من لم يعبدها ، وهم مع هذا كله كافرون بذكر الرحمن ، فالخطاب في قوله : وإذا رآك للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - و " إن " في قوله : إن يتخذونك نافية . والاستفهام في قوله أهذا الذي يذكر آلهتكم قال فيه أبو حيان  في   البحر : إنه للإنكار والتعجيب . والذي يظهر لي أنهم يريدون بالاستفهام   المذكور التحقير بالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كما تدل عليه قرينة قوله : إن يتخذونك إلا هزوا   . وقد تقرر في فن المعاني أن من الأغراض التي تؤدى بالاستفهام التحقير . وقال القرطبي  في   تفسير هذه الآية : إن جواب " إذا " هو القول المحذوف ، وتقديره : وإذا  رآك  الذين كفروا يقولون أهذا الذي يذكر آلهتكم . وقال : إن جملة إن يتخذونك إلا هزوا جملة معترضة بين إذا وجوابها . واختار أبو حيان  في البحر أن جواب " إذا " هو جملة إن يتخذونك وقال : إن جواب إذا بجملة مصدرة بـ " إن " أو " ما " النافيتين لا يحتاج إلى الاقتران بالفاء . وقوله : يذكر آلهتكم أي : يعيبها . ومن إطلاق الذكر بمعنى العيب قوله تعالى : قالوا سمعنا فتى يذكرهم يقال له إبراهيم   [ 21 \ 60 ] أي : يعيبهم ، وقول عنترة    : 


**لا تذكري مهري وما أطعمته فيكون جلدك مثل جلد الأجرب* *أي لا تعيبي مهري ، قاله القرطبي    . 

 وقال  الزمخشري  في  تفسير هذه الآية  الكريمة : الذكر يكون بخير وبخلافه ، فإذا دلت الحال على  أحدهما أطلق ولم  يقيد ، كقولك للرجل : سمعت فلانا يذكرك ، فإذا كان الذاكر  صديقا فهو ثناء ،  وإن كان عدوا فذم ، ومنه قوله تعالى : سمعنا فتى يذكرهم   [ 21 \ 60 ] وقوله : أهذا الذي يذكر آلهتكم   [ 21 \ 36 ] انتهى محل الغرض منه . والجملة في قوله : وهم بذكر الرحمن هم كافرون حالية . وقال بعض أهل العلم : معنى كفرهم بذكر الرحمن هو الموضح في قوله تعالى : وإذا قيل لهم اسجدوا للرحمن قالوا وما الرحمن أنسجد لما تأمرنا وزادهم نفورا   [ 25 \ 60 ] وقولهم : ما نعرف الرحمن إلا رحمن اليمامة ، يعنون مسيلمة الكذاب    . وقد بين  ابن جرير الطبري  وغيره   أن إنكارهم لمعرفتهم الرحمن تجاهل منهم ومعاندة مع أنهم يعرفون أن الرحمن   من أسماء الله تعالى . قال : وقال بعض شعراء الجاهلية الجهلاء : 


**ألا ضربت تلك الفتاة هجينها     ألا قطع الرحمن ربي يمينها 
**وقال سلامة بن جندل الطهوي    : 

 [ ص: 149 ] 
**عجلتم علينا عجلتينا عليكم     وما يشأ الرحمن يعقد ويطلق 
**وفي   هذه الآية الكريمة دلالة واضحة على سخافة عقول الكفار ؛ لأنهم عاكفون على   ذكر أصنام لا تنفع ولا تضر ، ويسوءهم أن تذكر بسوء ، أو يقال : إنها لا   تشفع ، ولا تقرب إلى الله . وأما ذكر الله وما يجب أن يذكر به من الوحدانية   فهم به كافرون لا يصدقون به ، فهم أحق بأن يتخذوا هزؤا من النبي - صلى   الله عليه وسلم - الذي اتخذوه هزؤا ، فإنه محق وهم مبطلون . فإذا عرفت معنى   هذه الآية الكريمة فاعلم أن هذا المعنى الذي دلت عليه جاء أيضا مبينا في   سورة " الفرقان " في قوله تعالى : وإذا رأوك إن يتخذونك إلا هزوا أهذا الذي بعث الله رسولا إن كاد ليضلنا عن آلهتنا لولا أن صبرنا عليها وسوف يعلمون حين يرون العذاب من أضل سبيلا   [ 25 \ 41 - 42 ] فتحقيرهم - لعنهم الله - له - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المذكور في قوله في " الأنبياء " في قوله : أهذا الذي يذكر آلهتكم   [ 21 \ 36 ] هو المذكور في قوله في " الفرقان " : أهذا الذي بعث الله رسولا   [ 25 \ 41 ] وذكره لآلهتهم بالسوء المذكور في " الأنبياء " في قوله : يذكر آلهتكم هو المذكور في " الفرقان " في قوله : إن كاد ليضلنا عن آلهتنا لولا أن صبرنا عليها   [ 20 \ 42 ] أي : لما يبين من معائبها ، وعدم فائدتها ، وعظم ضرر عبادتها . 
قوله تعالى : خلق الإنسان من عجل سأوريكم آياتي فلا تستعجلون   . 

 قد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك أن من أنواع البيان التي تضمنها أن   يذكر بعض العلماء في الآية قولا ويكون في نفس الآية قرينة تدل على خلاف  ذلك  القول . فإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أن في قوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة :  من  عجل فيه للعلماء قولان معروفان ، وفي نفس الآية قرينة تدل على عدم صحة   أحدهما . أما القول الذي دلت القرينة المذكورة على عدم صحته فهو قول من  قال  : العجل : الطين ، وهي لغة حميرية  كما قال شاعرهم : 


**البيع في الصخرة الصماء منبته والنخل ينبت بين الماء والعجل* *يعني : بين الماء والطين . وعلى هذا القول فمعنى الآية : خلق الإنسان من طين ، كقوله تعالى : أأسجد لمن خلقت طينا   [ 17 \ 61 ] وقوله : وبدأ خلق الإنسان من طين   [ 32 \ 7 ] والقرينة المذكورة الدالة على أن المراد بالعجل في الآية ليس الطين قوله بعده : فلا تستعجلون وقوله : ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين  [ ص:  150 ]    [ 21 \ 38 ] فهذا يدل على أن المراد بالعجل هو العجلة التي هي  خلاف  التأني ، والتثبت . والعرب تقول : خلق من كذا . يعنون بذلك المبالغة  في  الإنصاف . كقولهم : خلق فلان من كرم ، وخلقت فلانة من الجمال . ومن هذا   المعنى قوله تعالى : الله الذي خلقكم من ضعف   [ 30 \ 54 ] على الأظهر . ويوضح هذا المعنى قوله تعالى : ويدع الإنسان بالشر دعاءه بالخير وكان الإنسان عجولا     [ 17 \ 11 ] أي : ومن عجلته دعاؤه على نفسه أو ولده بالشر . قال بعض   العلماء : كانوا يستعجلون عذاب الله وآياته الملجئة إلى العلم والإقرار ،   ويقولون : متى هذا الوعد . فنزل قوله : خلق الإنسان من عجل للزجر   عن ذلك . كأنه يقول لهم : ليس ببدع منكم أن تستعجلوا ، فإنكم مجبولون على   ذلك ، وهو طبعكم وسجيتكم . ثم وعدهم بأنه سيريهم آياته ، ونهاهم أن   يستعجلوا بقوله : سأريكم آياتي فلا تستعجلون   [ 21 \ 37 ] كما قال تعالى : سنريهم آياتنا في الآفاق وفي أنفسهم حتى يتبين لهم أنه الحق   [ 41 \ 53 ] وقال بعض أهل العلم : المراد بالإنسان في قوله : خلق الإنسان من عجل آدم    . وعن  سعيد بن جبير  ، والسدي    : لما دخل الروح في عيني آدم  نظر في ثمار الجنة ، فلما دخل جوفه اشتهى الطعام ، فوثب من قبل أن تبلغ الروح رجليه ؛ عجلان إلى ثمار الجنة ، فذلك قوله : خلق الإنسان من عجل   . وعن مجاهد  ، والكلبي  ، وغيرهما : خلق آدم  يوم الجمعة في آخر النهار ، فلما أحيا الله رأسه استعجل وطلب تتميم نفخ الروح فيه قبل غروب الشمس   . 

 والظاهر أن هذه الأقوال ونحوها من الإسرائيليات . وأظهر الأقوال أن معنى   الآية أن جنس الإنسان من طبعه العجل وعدم التأني كما بينا ، والعلم عند   الله تعالى . 

 وقال ابن كثير  في تفسير  هذه الآية الكريمة  : والحكمة في ذكر عجلة الإنسان هاهنا أنه لما ذكر  المستهزئين بالرسول -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقع في النفوس سرعة الانتقام  منهم ، واستعجلت ذلك  فقال الله تعالى : خلق الإنسان من عجل لأنه تعالى يملي للظالم حتى إذا أخذه لم يفلته ، يؤجل ثم يعجل ، وينظر ثم لا يؤخر . ولهذا قال : سأريكم آياتي أي : نقمي وحكمي ، واقتداري على من عصاني فلا تستعجلون . انتهى منه . 
قوله تعالى : لو يعلم الذين كفروا حين لا يكفون عن وجوههم النار ولا عن ظهورهم ولا هم ينصرون   . 

 جواب " لو " في هذه الآية محذوف ، وقد قدمنا أدلة ذلك وشواهده من العربية   [ ص:  151 ] في  سورة " البقرة " ، وأشرنا إليه في سورة " إبراهيم " وسورة "  يوسف " .  ومعنى الآية الكريمة : لو يعلم الكفار الوقت الذي يسألون عنه  بقولهم : متى  هذا الوعد ؟ وهو وقت صعب شديد ، تحيط بهم فيه النار من وراء  وقدام . فلا  يقدرون على منعها ودفعها عن أنفسهم ، ولا يجدون ناصرا ينصرهم ؛  لما كانوا  بتلك الصفة من الكفر ، والاستهزاء ، والاستعجال ، ولكن جهلهم  بذلك هو الذي  هونه عليهم . وما تضمنته هذه الآية الكريمة من المعاني جاء  مبينا في مواضع  أخر من كتاب الله تعالى . 

 أما إحاطة النار بهم في ذلك اليوم فقد جاءت موضحة في آيات متعددة ، كقوله تعالى : إنا أعتدنا للظالمين نارا أحاط بهم سرادقها وإن يستغيثوا يغاثوا بماء كالمهل يشوي الوجوه بئس الشراب وساءت مرتفقا   [ 18 \ 29 ] وقوله تعالى : لهم من جهنم مهاد ومن فوقهم غواش الآية [ 7 \ 41 ] وقوله تعالى : لهم من فوقهم ظلل من النار ومن تحتهم ظلل ذلك يخوف الله به عباده ياعباد فاتقون   [ 39 \ 16 ] وقوله تعالى : سرابيلهم من قطران وتغشى وجوههم النار   [ 14 \ 50 ] وقوله تعالى : تلفح وجوههم النار وهم فيها كالحون     [ 23 \ 104 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . نرجو الله الكريم العظيم أن  يعيذنا  منها ومن كل ما قرب إليها من قول وعمل ، إنه قريب مجيب . وما  تضمنته من  كونهم في ذلك اليوم ليس لهم ناصر ولا قوة يدفعون بها عن أنفسهم ،  جاء مبينا  في مواضع أخر . كقوله تعالى : فما له من قوة ولا ناصر   [ 86 \ 10 ] وقوله تعالى : ما لكم لا تناصرون بل هم اليوم مستسلمون   [ 37 \ 25 - 26 ] والآيات في ذلك كثيرة . 

 وما أشارت إليه هذه الآية من أن الذي هون عليهم ذلك اليوم العظيم حتى   استعجلوه واستهزءوا بمن يخوفهم منه إنما هو جهلهم به جاء مبينا أيضا في   مواضع أخر . كقوله تعالى : يستعجل بها الذين لا يؤمنون بها والذين آمنوا مشفقون منها ويعلمون أنها الحق   [ 42 ] 18 ، وقوله تعالى : قل أرأيتم إن أتاكم عذابه بياتا أو نهارا ماذا يستعجل منه المجرمون   [ 10 \ 50 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : لو يعلم قال بعض أهل العلم : هو فعل   متعد ، والظاهر أنها عرفانية ، فهي تتعدى إلى مفعول واحد ، كما أشار له في   الخلاصة بقوله : 


**لعلم عرفان وظن تهمة تعدية لواحد ملتزمة 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (295)
**سُورَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ 
**صـ 152 إلى صـ 158*
*
*
*
*
*
**وعلى   هذا فالمفعول هذا قوله : حين أي : لو يعرفون حين وقوع العذاب بهم وما فيه   من الفظائع لما استخفوا به واستعجلوه . وعلى هذا فالحين مفعول به لا  مفعول  فيه ؛ لأن العلم الذي هو بمعنى المعرفة واقع على نفس الحين المذكور .  وقال  بعض أهل العلم : فعل العلم في هذه الآية منزل منزلة اللازم ، فليس  واقعا  على مفعول . وعليه فالمعنى : لو كان لهم علم ولم يكونوا جاهلين لما  كانوا  مستعجلين . وعلى هذا فالآية كقوله تعالى : قل هل يستوي الذين يعلمون والذين لا يعلمون     [ 39 \ 9 ] والمعنى : لا يستوي من عنده علم ومن لا علم عنده . وقد تقرر   في فن المعاني أنه إذا كان الغرض إثبات الفعل لفاعله في الكلام المثبت ،  أو  نفيه عنه في الكلام المنفي مع قطع النظر عن اعتبار تعلق الفعل بمن وقع   عليه ، فإنه يجري مجرى اللازم ، كقوله : قل هل يستوي الذين يعلمون والذين لا يعلمون     [ 39 \ 9 ] لأنه يراد منه أن من ثبتت له صفة العلم لا يستوي هو ومن  انتفت  عنه ، ولم يعتبر هنا وقوع العلم على معلومات من اتصف بذلك العلم .  وعلى  هذا القول فقوله : حين لا يكفون منصوب بمضمر . أي : حين لا يكفون عن وجههم النار يعلمون أنهم كانوا على الباطل . والأول هو الأظهر . واستظهر أبو حيان  أن   مفعول " يعلم " محذوف ، وأنه هو العامل في الظرف الذي هو " حين " ،   والتقدير : لو يعلم الذين كفروا مجيء الموعود الذي استعجلوه حين لا يكفون   لما كفروا واستعجلوا واستهزءوا . 

 واعلم أنه لا إشكال في قوله تعالى : خلق الإنسان من عجل مع قوله فلا تستعجلون فلا   يقال : كيف يقول : إن الإنسان خلق من العجل وجبل عليه ، ثم ينهاه عما خلق   منه وجبل عليه ؛ لأنه تكليف بمحال ! ؟ لأنا نقول : نعم هو جبل على العجل ،   ولكن في استطاعته أن يلزم نفسه بالتأني . كما أنه جبل على حب الشهوات مع   أنه في استطاعته أن يلزم نفسه بالكف عنها . كما قال تعالى : وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى فإن الجنة هي المأوى   . [ 79 \ 40 - 41 ] . 
قوله تعالى : ولقد استهزئ برسل من قبلك فحاق بالذين سخروا منهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون   . 

 في هذه الآية الكريمة تسلية للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأن إخوانه من   الرسل الكرام - صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم - استهزأ بهم الكفار ، كما   استهزءوا به - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يعني : فاصبر كما صبروا ، ولك [ ص:  153 ] العاقبة  الحميدة ، والنصر النهائي كما كان لهم . وما تضمنته هذه  الآية الكريمة من  ذلك جاء موضحا في مواضع من كتاب الله . كقوله تعالى : ما يقال لك إلا ما قد قيل للرسل من قبلك   [ 41 \ 43 ] وقوله تعالى : وكلا نقص عليك من أنباء الرسل ما نثبت به فؤادك   [ 11 \ 120 ] وقوله تعالى : ولقد كذبت رسل من قبلك فصبروا على ما كذبوا وأوذوا حتى أتاهم نصرنا ولا مبدل لكلمات الله ولقد جاءك من نبإ المرسلين   [ 6 ] وقوله تعالى : وإن يكذبوك فقد كذب الذين من قبلهم جاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات وبالزبر وبالكتاب المنير ثم أخذت الذين كفروا فكيف كان نكير   [ 35 \ 25 - 26 ] وقوله تعالى : وإن يكذبوك فقد كذبت رسل من قبلك وإلى الله ترجع الأمور   [ 35 \ 4 ] والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : فحاق بالذين سخروا منهم أي : أحاط بهم . ومادة حاق يائية العين ، بدليل قوله في المضارع : ولا يحيق المكر السيئ إلا بأهله     [ 35 \ 43 ] ولا تستعمل هذه المادة إلا في إحاطة المكروه خاصة . فلا  تقول  : حاق به الخير بمعنى أحاط به . والأظهر في معنى الآية أن المراد :  وحاق  بهم العذاب الذي كانوا يكذبون به في الدنيا ويستهزئون به ، وعلى هذا  اقتصر ابن كثير    . وقال القرطبي  في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : فحاق أي   : أحاط ودار بالذين كفروا و سخروا منهم وهزئوا بهم ( ما كانوا به  يستهزئون  ) [ 21 \ 41 ] أي جزاء استهزائهم . والأول أظهر ، والعلم عند  الله تعالى .  والآية تدل على أن السخرية من الاستهزاء وهو معروف . 
قوله تعالى : قل من يكلؤكم بالليل والنهار من الرحمن   . 

 أمر الله - جل وعلا - نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذه الآية الكريمة أن يقول للمعرضين عن ذكر ربهم : من يكلؤكم أي   : من هو الذي يحفظكم ويحرسكم بالليل في حال نومكم والنهار في حال تصرفكم   في أموركم . والكلاءة بالكسر : الحفظ والحراسة . يقال : اذهب في كلاءة  الله  . أي : في حفظه ، واكتلأت منهم : احترست . ومنه قول  ابن هرمة    : 


**إن سليمى والله يكلؤها ضنت بشيء ما كان يرزؤها* *وقول كعب بن زهير    : 


**أنخت بعيري واكتلأت بعينه     وآمرت نفسي أي أمري أفعل 
** [ ص: 154 ] و " من " في قوله من الرحمن فيها للعلماء وجهان معروفان : أحدهما وعليه اقتصر ابن كثير    : أن " من " هي التي بمعنى بدل . وعليه فقوله من الرحمن أي : بدل الرحمن ، يعني غيره . وأنشد ابن كثير  لذلك قول الراجز : 


**جارية لم تلبس المرققا* *
**ولم تذق من البقول الفستقا* *أي لم تذق بدل البقول الفستق . وعلى هذا القول فالآية كقوله تعالى : أرضيتم بالحياة الدنيا من الآخرة   [ 9 \ 38 ] أي : بدلها . ونظير ذلك من كلام العرب قول الشاعر : 


**أخذوا المخاض من الفصيل غلبة     ظلما ويكتب للأمير أفيلا 
**يعني : أخذوا في الزكاة المخاض بدل الفصيل . والوجه الثاني : أن المعنى من يكلؤكم أي : يحفظكم من الرحمن أي : من عذابه وبأسه . وهذا هو الأظهر عندي . ونظيره من القرآن قوله تعالى : فمن ينصرني من الله إن عصيته   [ 11 \ 63 ] أي : من ينصرني منه فيدفع عني عذابه . والاستفهام في قوله تعالى : من يكلؤكم قال أبو حيان  في   البحر : هو استفهام تقريع وتوبيخ ، وهو عندي يحتمل الإنكار والتقرير .   فوجه كونه إنكاريا أن المعنى : لا كالئ لكم يحفظكم من عذاب الله ألبتة إلا   الله تعالى ، أي : فكيف تعبدون غيره . ووجه كونه تقريريا أنهم إذا قيل لهم  :  من يكلؤكم ؟ اضطروا إلى أن يقروا بأن الذي يكلؤهم هو الله ؛ لأنهم  يعلمون  أنه لا نافع ولا ضار إلا هو تعالى ، ولذلك يخلصون له الدعاء عند  الشدائد  والكروب ، ولا يدعون معه غيره ، كما قدمنا الآيات الموضحة لذلك في  سورة "  الإسراء " وغيرها . فإذا أقروا بذلك توجه إليهم التوبيخ والتقريع ،  كيف  يصرفون حقوق الذي يحفظهم بالليل والنهار إلى ما لا ينفع ، ولا يضر .  وهذا  المعنى الذي أشارت إليه هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه لا أحد يمنع أحدا من  عذاب  الله ، ولا يحفظه ولا يحرسه من الله ، وأن الحافظ لكل شيء هو الله  وحده -  جاء مبينا في مواضع أخر ؛ كقوله تعالى : له معقبات من بين يديه ومن خلفه يحفظونه من أمر الله   [ 13 \ 11 ] على أظهر التفسيرات ، وقوله تعالى : قل فمن يملك لكم من الله شيئا إن أراد بكم ضرا أو أراد بكم نفعا الآية [ 48 \ 11 ] وقوله تعالى : قل من ذا الذي يعصمكم من الله إن أراد بكم سوءا أو أراد بكم رحمة ولا يجدون لهم من دون الله وليا ولا نصيرا   [ 33 \ 17 ] وقوله تعالى : قل فمن يملك من الله شيئا إن أراد أن يهلك المسيح   [ ص: 155 ] ابن مريم وأمه ومن في الأرض جميعا   [ 5 \ 17 ] وقوله تعالى : وهو يجير ولا يجار عليه إن كنتم تعلمون   [ 33 \ 88 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
قوله تعالى : أم لهم آلهة تمنعهم من دوننا لا يستطيعون نصر أنفسهم ولا هم منا يصحبون   . 

 قوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : أم هي المنقطعة ، وهي بمعنى بل والهمزة ، فقد   اشتملت على معنى الإضراب والإنكار ، والمعنى : ألهم آلهة تجعلهم في منعة   وعز حتى لا ينالهم عذابنا . ثم بين أن آلهتهم التي يزعمون لا تستطيع نفع   أنفسها ، فكيف تنفع غيرها بقوله : لا يستطيعون نصر أنفسهم     [ 21 \ 43 ] وقوله : من دوننا فيه وجهان : أحدهما أنه متعلق آلهة أي :   ألهم آلهة من دوننا أي : سوانا تمنعهم مما نريد أن نفعله بهم من العذاب كلا   ليس الأمر كذلك . الوجه الثاني : أنه متعلق بـ تمنعهم لقول العرب : منعت   دونه ، أي : كففت أذاه . والأظهر عندي الأول ، ونحوه كثير في القرآن كقوله  :  ومن يقل منهم إني إله من دونه الآية [ 21 \ 29 ] وقوله : واتخذوا من دونه آلهة الآية [ 25 \ 3 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وما تضمنته هذه الآية الكريمة من كون الآلهة التي اتخذوها لا تستطيع نصر   أنفسها ، فكيف تنفع غيرها - جاء مبينا في غير هذا الموضع كقوله تعالى : أيشركون ما لا يخلق شيئا وهم يخلقون ولا يستطيعون لهم نصرا ولا أنفسهم ينصرون وإن تدعوهم إلى الهدى لا يتبعوكم سواء عليكم أدعوتموهم أم أنتم صامتون إن الذين تدعون من دون الله عباد أمثالكم فادعوهم فليستجيبوا لكم إن كنتم صادقين ألهم أرجل يمشون بها أم لهم أيد يبطشون بها أم لهم أعين يبصرون بها أم لهم آذان يسمعون بها قل ادعوا شركاءكم ثم كيدون فلا تنظرون   [ 7 \ 191 - 195 ] وقوله تعالى : والذين تدعون من دونه لا يستطيعون نصركم ولا أنفسهم ينصرون وإن تدعوهم إلى الهدى لا يسمعوا وتراهم ينظرون إليك وهم لا يبصرون   [ 7 \ 197 ] وقوله تعالى : ذلكم الله ربكم له الملك والذين تدعون من دونه ما يملكون من قطمير إن تدعوهم لا يسمعوا دعاءكم ولو سمعوا ما استجابوا لكم الآية [ 35 \ 13 - 14 ] وقوله تعالى : ومن أضل ممن يدعو من دون الله من لا يستجيب له إلى يوم القيامة الآية [ 46 \ 5 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الدالة على أن تلك الآلهة المعبودة من دون الله ليس فيها نفع ألبتة . 

 [ ص: 156 ] وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : ولا هم منا يصحبون أي : يجارون ، أي : ليس لتلك الآلهة مجير يجيرهم منا ؛ لأن الله يجير ولا يجار عليه كما صرح بذلك في سورة قد أفلح المؤمنون   [ 23 \ 88 ] في قوله : قل من بيده ملكوت كل شيء وهو يجير ولا يجار عليه إن كنتم تعلمون   [ 23 \ 88 ] والعرب تقول : أنا جار لك وصاحب من فلان ، أي : مجير لك منه . ومنه قول الشاعر : 


**ينادي بأعلى صوته متعوذا ليصحب منا والرماح دواني* *يعني   : ليجار ويغاث منا . وأغلب أقوال العلماء في الآية راجعة إلى ما ذكرنا ،   كقول بعضهم : يصحبون يمنعون ، وقول بعضهم : ينصرون ، وقول بعضهم : ولا هم منا يصحبون أي : لا يصحبهم الله بخير ، ولا يجعل الرحمة صاحبا لهم . والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : بل متعنا هؤلاء وآباءهم حتى طال عليهم العمر   . 

 الظاهر أن الإضراب بل في هذه الآية الكريمة انتقالي ، والإشارة في قوله : هؤلاء راجعة إلى المخاطبين من قبل في قوله : قل من يكلؤكم بالليل والنهار من الرحمن الآية ، وهم كفار قريش  ، ومن اتخذ آلهة من دون الله . 

 والمعنى أنه متع هؤلاء الكفار وآباءهم قبلهم بما رزقهم من نعيم الدنيا حتى   طالت أعمارهم في رخاء ونعمة ، فحملهم ذلك على الطغيان ، واللجاج في الكفر  .  

 وما تضمنته هذه الآية الكريمة من أنه تعالى يمهل الكفار ويملي لهم في   النعمة ، وأن ذلك يزيدهم كفرا وضلالا - جاء موضحا في مواضع كثيرة من كتاب   الله تعالى ، كقوله : ولا يحسبن الذين كفروا أنما نملي لهم خير لأنفسهم إنما نملي لهم ليزدادوا إثما ولهم عذاب مهين   [ 3 \ 178 ] وقوله تعالى : سنستدرجهم من حيث لا يعلمون وأملي لهم إن كيدي متين   [ 7 \ 182 - 183 ] وقوله تعالى : قالوا سبحانك ما كان ينبغي لنا أن نتخذ من دونك من أولياء ولكن متعتهم وآباءهم حتى نسوا الذكر وكانوا قوما بورا   [ 25 \ 18 ] وقوله تعالى : بل متعت هؤلاء وآباءهم حتى جاءهم الحق ورسول مبين ولما جاءهم الحق قالوا هذا سحر وإنا به كافرون   [ 43 \ 29 ] والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة ، والعمر يطلق على مدة العيش . 
قوله تعالى : أفلا يرون أنا نأتي الأرض ننقصها من أطرافها أفهم الغالبون   . 

 [ ص: 157 ] في معنى إتيان الله الأرض ينقصها من أطرافها في هذه الآية الكريمة أقوال معروفة للعلماء ، وبعضها تدل له قرينة قرآنية : 

 قال بعض العلماء : نقصها من أطرافها : موت العلماء ، وجاء في ذلك حديث مرفوع عن  أبي هريرة  ، وبعد هذا القول عن ظاهر القرآن بحسب دلالة السياق ظاهر كما ترى . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : نقصها من أطرافها خرابها عند موت أهلها . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : نقصها من أطرافها هو نقص الأنفس ، والثمرات ، إلى   غير ذلك من الأقوال ، وأما القول الذي دلت عليه القرينة القرآنية فهو أن   معنى ننقصها من أطرافها أي  : ننقص أرض الكفر  ودار الحرب ، ونحذف أطرافها بتسليط المسلمين عليها  وإظهارهم على أهلها ،  وردها دار إسلام . والقرينة الدالة على هذا المعنى هي  قوله بعده : أفهم الغالبون   [ 21 \ 44 ] والاستفهام لإنكار غلبتهم . وقيل : لتقريرهم بأنهم مغلوبون لا غالبون ، فقوله : أفهم الغالبون دليل على أن نقص الأرض من أطرافها سبب لغلبة المسلمين للكفار ، وذلك إنما يحصل بالمعنى المذكور . ومما يدل لهذا الوجه قوله تعالى : ولا يزال الذين كفروا تصيبهم بما صنعوا قارعة أو تحل قريبا من دارهم حتى يأتي وعد الله     [ 13 \ 31 ] على قول من قال : إن المراد بالقارعة التي تصيبهم سرايا   النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تفتح أطراف بلادهم ، أو تحل أنت يا نبي الله   قريبا من دارهم . وممن يروى عنه هذا القول :  ابن عباس  ، وأبو سعيد  ، وعكرمة  ، ومجاهد  ، وغيرهم . وهذا المعنى الذي ذكر الله هنا ذكره في آخر سورة " الرعد " أيضا في قوله : أولم يروا أنا نأتي الأرض ننقصها من أطرافها والله يحكم لا معقب لحكمه وهو سريع الحساب   [ 13 \ 41 ] وقال ابن كثير  في تفسير آية " الأنبياء " هذه : إن أحسن ما فسر به قوله تعالى : أفلا يرون أنا نأتي الأرض ننقصها من أطرافها هو قوله تعالى : ولقد أهلكنا ما حولكم من القرى وصرفنا الآيات لعلهم يرجعون   [ 46 \ 27 ] . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : ما ذكره ابن كثير  صواب ، واستقراء القرآن العظيم يدل عليه ، وعليه فالمعنى : أفلا يرى كفار مكة  ومن سار سيرهم في تكذيبك يا نبي الله والكفر بما جئت به أنا نأتي الأرض ننقصها من أطرافها أي : بإهلاك الذين كذبوا الرسل كما أهلكنا قوم صالح  وقوم لوط   ، وهم يمرون بديارهم . وكما   [ ص: 158 ] أهلكنا قوم هود   ، وجعلنا سبأ  أحاديث ومزقناهم كل ممزق ، كل ذلك بسبب تكذيب الرسل والكفر بما جاءوا به . وهذا هو معنى قوله : ولقد أهلكنا ما حولكم من القرى   [ 46 \ 27 ] كقوم صالح   وقوم لوط   وقوم هود   وسبأ  ، فاحذروا من تكذيب نبينا محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لئلا ننزل بكم مثل ما أنزلنا بهم . وهذا الوجه لا ينافي قوله بعده : أفهم الغالبون والمعنى   أن الغلبة لحزب الله القادر على كل شيء ، الذي أهلك ما حولكم من القرى   بسبب تكذيبهم رسلهم ، وأنتم لستم بأقوى منهم ، ولا أكثر أموالا ولا أولادا ،   كما قال تعالى : أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم الآية [ 44 \ 37 ] . وقال تعالى : أفلم   يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم كانوا أكثر منهم   وأشد قوة وآثارا في الأرض فما أغنى عنهم ما كانوا يكسبون   [ 40 \ 82 ] وقال تعالى : أولم يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم كانوا أشد منهم قوة وأثاروا الأرض وعمروها أكثر مما عمروها الآية [ 30 \ 90 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وإنذار الذين كذبوه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بما وقع لمن كذب من قبله من الرسل كثير جدا في القرآن . وبه تعلم اتجاه ما استحسنه ابن كثير  من تفسير آية " الأنبياء " هذه بآية " الأحقاف " المذكورة كما بينا . 

 وقال  الزمخشري  في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : فإن قلت : أي فائدة في قوله : نأتي الأرض ؟   قلت : فيه تصوير ما كان الله يجريه على أيدي المسلمين ، وأن عساكرهم   وسراياهم كانت تغزو أرض المشركين ، وتأتيها غالبة عليها ناقصة من أطرافها .   ا هـ منه . والله - جل وعلا - أعلم . 

*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (296)
**سُورَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ 
**صـ 159 إلى صـ 165*
*
*
*
*
*قوله تعالى : ونضع الموازين القسط ليوم القيامة فلا تظلم نفس شيئا وإن كان مثقال حبة من خردل أتينا بها وكفى بنا حاسبين   . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه يضع الموازين القسط ليوم   القيامة ، فتوزن أعمالهم وزنا في غاية العدالة والإنصاف ، فلا يظلم الله   أحدا شيئا ، وأن عمله من الخير والشر وإن كان في غاية القلة والدقة كمثقال   حبة من خردل ، فإن الله يأتي به ؛ لأنه لا يخفى عليه شيء ، وكفى به - جل   وعلا - حاسبا ؛ لإحاطة علمه بكل شيء . 

 وبين في غير هذا الموضع أن الموازين عند ذلك الوزن منها ما يخف ، ومنها ما   يثقل ، وأن من خفت موازينه هلك ، ومن ثقلت موازينه نجا ، كقوله تعالى : والوزن يومئذ   [ ص: 159 ] الحق فمن ثقلت موازينه فأولئك هم المفلحون ومن خفت موازينه فأولئك الذين خسروا أنفسهم بما كانوا بآياتنا يظلمون   [ 7 \ 8 - 9 ] وقوله تعالى : فإذا نفخ في الصور فلا أنساب بينهم يومئذ ولا يتساءلون فمن ثقلت موازينه فأولئك هم المفلحون ومن خفت موازينه فأولئك الذين خسروا أنفسهم في جهنم خالدون   [ 23 \ 101 - 103 ] وقوله تعالى : فأما من ثقلت موازينه فهو في عيشة راضية وأما من خفت موازينه فأمه هاوية   [ 101 \ 6 - 9 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وما ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة من أن موازين يوم القيامة موازين قسط ذكره في " الأعراف " في قوله : والوزن يومئذ الحق   [ 7 \ 8 ] لأن الحق عدل وقسط ، وما ذكره فيها من أنه لا تظلم نفس شيئا بينه في مواضع أخر كثيرة ، كقوله : إن الله لا يظلم مثقال ذرة وإن تك حسنة يضاعفها ويؤت من لدنه أجرا عظيما   [ 4 \ 40 ] وقوله تعالى : إن الله لا يظلم الناس شيئا ولكن الناس أنفسهم يظلمون   [ 10 \ 44 ] وقوله تعالى : ولا يظلم ربك أحدا   [ 18 \ 49 ] وقد قدمنا الآيات الدالة على هذا في سورة " الكهف " . 

 وما ذكره - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة من كون العمل ، وإن كان مثقال   ذرة من خير أو شر أتى به - جل وعلا - أوضحه في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله عن لقمان  مقررا له : يابني إنها إن تك مثقال حبة من خردل فتكن في صخرة أو في السماوات أو في الأرض يأت بها الله إن الله لطيف خبير   [ 31 \ 16 ] وقوله تعالى : فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شرا يره   [ 99 \ 7 - 8 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : ونضع الموازين جمع ميزان . وظاهر القرآن تعدد الموازين لكل شخص ؛ لقوله : فمن ثقلت موازينه   [ 23 \ 102 ] وقوله : ومن خفت موازينه   [ 23 ] فظاهر القرآن يدل على أن للعامل الواحد موازين يوزن بكل واحد منها صنف من أعماله ، كما قال الشاعر : 


**ملك تقوم الحادثات لعدله فلكل حادثة لها ميزان* *والقاعدة المقررة في الأصول : أن ظاهر القرآن لا يجوز العدول عنه إلا بدليل يجب الرجوع إليه . وقال ابن كثير  في   تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : الأكثر على أنه إنما هو ميزان واحد ، وإنما  جمع  باعتبار تعدد الأعمال الموزونة فيه . وقد قدمنا في آخر سورة " الكهف "    [ ص: 160 ] كلام العلماء في كيفية وزن الأعمال ، فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية : القسط أي العدل ، وهو مصدر وصف به ، ولذا لزم إفراده ، كما قال في الخلاصة : 


**ونعتوا بمصدر كثيرا     فالتزموا الإفراد والتذكيرا 
**كما   قدمناه مرارا . ومعلوم أن النعت بالمصدر يقول فيه بعض العلماء : إنه   المبالغة . وبعضهم يقول : هو بنية المضاف المحذوف ، فعلى الأول كأنه بالغ   في عدالة الموازين حتى سماها القسط الذي هو العدل . وعلى الثاني فالمعنى :   الموازين ذوات القسط . 

 واللام في قوله : ليوم القيامة فيها أوجه معروفة عند العلماء : 

 ( منها ) : أنها للتوقيت ، أي الدلالة على الوقت ، كقول العرب : جئت لخمس ليال بقين من الشهر ، ومنه قول نابغة ذبيان    : 


**توهمت آيات لها فعرفتها     لستة أعوام وذا العام سابع 
**ومنها : أنها لام " كي " ، أي : نضع الموازين القسط لأجل يوم القيامة ، أي : لحساب الناس فيه حسابا في غاية العدالة ، والإنصاف . 

 ( ومنها ) : أنها بمعنى في ، أي : نضع الموازين القسط في يوم القيامة . 

 والكوفيون يقولون : إن اللام تأتي بمعنى في ، ويقولون : إن من ذلك قوله تعالى : ونضع الموازين القسط ليوم القيامة   [ 21 \ 47 ] أي : في يوم القيامة ، وقوله تعالى : لا يجليها لوقتها إلا هو   [ 7 \ 187 ] أي : في وقتها . ووافقهم في ذلك ابن قتيبة  من المتقدمين ، وابن مالك  من المتأخرين ، وأنشد مستشهدا لذلك قول مسكين الدارمي    : 


**أولئك قومي قد مضوا لسبيلهم     كما قد مضى من قبل عاد وتبع 
**يعني مضوا في سبيلهم . وقول الآخر : 


**وكل أب وابن وإن عمرا معا     مقيمين مفقود لوقت وفاقد 
**أي في وقت . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : فلا تظلم نفس شيئا يجوز أن يكون شيئا هو المفعول الثاني لـ تظلم ويجوز أن يكون ما ناب عن المطلق . أي : شيئا من الظلم لا قليلا ، ولا كثيرا . 

 ومثقال الشيء : وزنه . والخردل : حب في غاية الصغر ،   [ ص:  161 ] والدقة  . وبعض أهل العلم يقول : هو زريعة الجرجير . وأنث الضمير في  قوله بها هو  راجع إلى المضاف الذي هو مثقال وهو مذكر لاكتسابه التأنيث من  المضاف إليه  الذي هو حبة من خردل على حد قوله في الخلاصة : 


**وربما أكسب ثان أولا     تأنيثا إن كان لحذف مؤهلا 
**ونظير ذلك من كلام العرب قول عنترة  في معلقته : 


**جادت عليه كل عين ثرة     فتركن كل قرارة كالدرهم 
**وقول الراجز : 


**طول الليالي أسرعت في نقضي     نقضن كلي ونقضن بعضي 
**وقول الأعشى    : 


**وتشرق بالقول الذي قد أذعته     كما شرقت صدر القناة من الدم 
**

 وقول الآخر : 


**مشين كما اهتزت رماح تسفهت     أعاليها مر الرياح النواسم 
**فقد   أنث في البيت الأول لفظة " كل " لإضافتها إلى " عين " . وأنث في البيت   الثاني لفظة " طول " لإضافتها إلى " الليالي " وأنث في البيت الثالث الصدر   لإضافته إلى " القناة " وأنث في البيت الرابع " مر " لإضافته إلى " الرياح  "  . والمضافات المذكورة لو حذفت لبقي الكلام مستقيما ، كما قال في  الخلاصة :  . 

 . . . . . . . . . إن كان لحذف مؤهلا 

 وقرأ هذا الحرف عامة القراء ما عدا نافعا وإن كان مثقال حبة بنصب مثقال على أنه خبر كان أي : وإن كان العمل الذي يراد وزنه مثقال حبة من خردل . 

 وقرأ نافع  وحده وإن كان مثقال بالرفع ، فاعل كان على أنها تامة . كقوله تعالى : وإن كان ذو عسرة   . 
قوله تعالى : وهذا ذكر مبارك أنزلناه أفأنتم له منكرون   . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن هذا القرآن العظيم ذكر مبارك أي : كثير البركات والخيرات ؛ لأن فيه خير الدنيا والآخرة . ثم وبخ من ينكرونه منكرا عليهم بقوله : أفأنتم له منكرون   . وما ذكره - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة من أن هذا   [ ص: 162 ] القرآن مبارك بينه في مواضع متعددة من كتابه ، كقوله تعالى في " الأنعام " : وهذا كتاب أنزلناه مبارك فاتبعوه واتقوا لعلكم ترحمون   [ 6 \ 155 ] وقوله فيها أيضا : وهذا كتاب أنزلناه مبارك مصدق الذي بين يديه   [ 6 \ 92 ] وقوله تعالى في " ص " : كتاب أنزلناه إليك مبارك ليدبروا آياته وليتذكر أولو الألباب     [ 38 \ 29 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، فنرجو الله تعالى القريب المجيب أن   تغمرنا بركات هذا الكتاب العظيم المبارك بتوفيق الله تعالى لنا لتدبر  آياته  ، والعمل بما فيها من الحلال والحرام ، والأوامر والنواهي ،  والمكارم  والآداب ، امتثالا واجتنابا ، إنه قريب مجيب . 
قوله تعالى : ولقد آتينا إبراهيم رشده من قبل   . 

 قد قدمنا ما يوضح هذه الآيات إلى آخر القصة من القرآن في سورة " مريم " فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا .
قوله تعالى : قالوا حرقوه وانصروا آلهتكم إن كنتم فاعلين   . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أن نبيه إبراهيم    - عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام - لما أفحم قومه الكفرة بالبراهين والحجج القاطعة لجئوا إلى استعمال القوة ، فقالوا : حرقوه وانصروا آلهتكم إن كنتم فاعلين   [ 21 \ 68 ] أي : بقتلكم عدوها إبراهيم  شر قتلة ، وهي الإحراق بالنار . 

 ولم يذكر هنا أنهم أرادوا قتله بغير التحريق ، ولكنه تعالى ذكر في سورة " العنكبوت " أنهم قالوا اقتلوه أو حرقوه   [ 29 \ 24 ] وذلك في قوله : فما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا اقتلوه أو حرقوه   [ 29 \ 24 ] . 

 وقد جرت العادة بأن المبطل إذا أفحم بالدليل لجأ إلى ما عنده من القوة ليستعملها ضد الحق . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : إن كنتم فاعلين أي : إن كنتم ناصرين آلهتكم نصرا مؤزرا ، فاختاروا له أفظع قتلة ، وهي الإحراق بالنار ، وإلا فقد فرطتم في نصرها . 
قوله تعالى : قلنا يا نار كوني بردا وسلاما على إبراهيم وأرادوا به كيدا فجعلناهم الأخسرين   . 

 في الكلام حذف دل المقام عليه ، وتقديره : قالوا حرقوه فرموه في النار ، فلما فعلوا   [ ص: 163 ] ذلك قلنا يانار كوني بردا وسلاما وقد بين في " الصافات " أنهم لما أرادوا أن يلقوه في النار بنوا له بنيانا ليلقوه فيه . 

 وفي القصة أنهم ألقوه من ذلك البنيان العالي بالمنجنيق بإشارة رجل من أعراب فارس    ( يعنون الأكراد    ) وأن الله خسف به الأرض فهو يتجلجل فيها إلى يوم القيامة ، قال تعالى : قالوا ابنوا له بنيانا فألقوه في الجحيم   [ 37 \ 97 ] والمفسرون يذكرون من شدة هذه النار وارتفاع لهبها ، وكثرة حطبها شيئا عظيما هائلا . وذكروا عن نبي الله إبراهيم  أنهم لما كتفوه مجردا ورموه إلى النار ، قال له جبريل    : هل لك حاجة ؟ قال : أما إليك فلا ، وأما الله فنعما ، قال : لم لا تسأله ؟ قال : علمه بحالي كاف عن سؤالي . 

 وما ذكر الله - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة من أنه أمر النار بأمره الكوني القدري أن تكون بردا وسلاما على إبراهيم  يدل على أنه أنجاه من تلك النار ؛ لأن قوله تعالى : كوني بردا     [ 21 ] يدل على سلامته من حرها ، وقوله : وسلاما يدل على سلامته من شر   بردها الذي انقلبت الحرارة إليه ، وإنجاؤه إياه منها الذي دل عليه أمره   الكوني القدري هنا جاء مصرحا به في " العنكبوت " في قوله تعالى : فأنجاه الله من النار   [ 29 \ 24 ] وأشار إلى ذلك هنا بقوله : ونجيناه ولوطا   [ 21 \ 71 ] . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وأرادوا به كيدا فجعلناهم الأخسرين     [ 21 \ 70 ] يوضحه ما قبله . فالكيد الذي أرادوه به : إحراقه بالنار  نصرا  منهم لآلهتهم في زعمهم ، وجعله تعالى إياهم الأخسرين أي الذين هم  أكثر  خسرانا لبطلان كيدهم وسلامته من نارهم . 

 وقد أشار تعالى إلى ذلك أيضا في سورة " الصافات " في قوله : فأرادوا به كيدا فجعلناهم الأسفلين     [ 37 \ 98 ] وكونهم الأسفلين واضح ؛ لعلوه عليهم وسلامته من شرهم .   وكونهم الأخسرين لأنهم خسروا الدنيا والآخرة ، ذلك هو الخسران المبين . وفي   القصة أن الله سلط عليهم خلقا من أضعف خلقه فأهلكهم وهو البعوض . وفيها   أيضا أن كل الدواب تطفئ عن إبراهيم  النار ، إلا الوزغ فإنه ينفخ النار عليه . وقد قدمنا الأحاديث الواردة بالأمر بقتل الأوزاغ في سورة " الأنعام " . 

 وعن أبي العالية    : لو لم يقل الله : وسلاما لكان بردها أشد عليه من حرها ، ولو لم يقل : على إبراهيم لكان بردها باقيا إلى الأبد . وعن علي  ،  وابن عباس    - رضي الله   [ ص: 164 ] عنهم - لو لم يقل : وسلاما لمات إبراهيم  من بردها . وعن  السدي    : لم تبق في ذلك اليوم نار إلا طفئت . وعن كعب  وقتادة    : لم تحرق النار من إبراهيم  إلا وثاقه   . وعن  المنهال بن عمرو    : قال إبراهيم    : ما كنت أياما قط أنعم مني من الأيام التي كنت فيها في النار . وعن شعيب الحماني  أنه ألقي في النار وهو ابن ست عشرة سنة . وعن  ابن جريج    : ألقي فيها وهو ابن ست وعشرين . وعن الكلبي    : بردت نيران الأرض جميعا ، فما أنضجت ذلك اليوم كراعا   . وذكروا في القصة أن نمروذ أشرف على النار من الصرح ، فرأى إبراهيم  جالسا   على السرير يؤنسه ملك الظل ، فقال : نعم الرب ربك ، لأقربن له أربعة آلاف   بقرة ، وكف عنه . وكل هذا من الإسرائيليات . والمفسرون يذكرون كثيرا منها   في هذه القصة وغيرها من قصص الأنبياء . 

 وقال  البخاري  في صحيحه : حدثنا أحمد بن يونس  ، أراه قال : حدثنا أبو بكر  عن أبي حصين  عن أبي الضحى  عن  ابن عباس    " حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل " قالها إبراهيم  عليه السلام حين ألقي في النار ، وقالها محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين قالوا : الذين قال لهم الناس إن الناس قد جمعوا لكم فاخشوهم فزادهم إيمانا وقالوا حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل   [ 3 \ 173 ] حدثنا  مالك بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا إسرائيل  عن أبي حصين  عن أبي الضحى  عن  ابن عباس  قال : كان آخر قول إبراهيم  حين ألقي في النار : " حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل " انتهى . 
**قوله تعالى : ونجيناه ولوطا إلى الأرض التي باركنا فيها للعالمين   . 

 الضمير في قوله : ونجيناه عائد إلى إبراهيم  ، قال أبو حيان  في   البحر المحيط : وضمن قوله : ونجيناه معنى أخرجناه بنجاتنا إلى الأرض .   ولذلك تعدى " نجيناه " بإلى . ويحتمل أن يكون " إلى " متعلقا بمحذوف ، أي :   منتهيا إلى الأرض ، فيكون في موضع الحال ، ولا تضمين في ونجيناه على هذا .   والأرض التي خرجا منها : هي كوثى  من أرض العراق  ، والأرض التي خرجا إليها هي أرض الشام .  ا هـ منه . وهذه الآية الكريمة تشير إلى هجرة إبراهيم  ومعه لوط  من أرض العراق  إلى الشام  فرارا بدينهما . 

 وقد أشار تعالى إلى ذلك في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله في " العنكبوت " : فآمن له لوط وقال إني مهاجر إلى ربي   [ 29 \ 26 ] وقوله في " الصافات : " وقال إني ذاهب إلى ربي سيهدين   [ 37 \ 99 ] على أظهر القولين ؛ لأنه فار إلى ربه بدينه من الكفار . وقال القرطبي  في تفسير قوله تعالى : وقال إني ذاهب إلى ربي سيهدين   : هذه   [ ص: 165 ] الآية أصل في الهجرة والعزلة ، وأول من فعل ذلك إبراهيم  عليه السلام ، وذلك حين خلصه الله من النار قال : إني ذاهب إلى ربي أي : مهاجر من بلد قومي ومولدي إلى حيث أتمكن من عبادة ربي فإنه سيهدين فيما   نويت إلى الصواب . وما أشار إليه - جل وعلا - من أنه بارك للعالمين في   الأرض المذكورة التي هي الشام على قول الجمهور في هذه الآية بقوله : إلى الأرض التي باركنا فيها للعالمين   [ 21 \ 71 ] بينه في غير الموضع . كقوله : ولسليمان الريح عاصفة تجري بأمره إلى الأرض التي باركنا فيها   [ 21 \ 81 ] وقوله تعالى : سبحان الذي أسرى بعبده ليلا من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى الذي باركنا حوله   [ 17 ] ومعنى كونه ( بارك فيها ) . هو ما جعل فيها من الخصب ، والأشجار ، والأنهار ، والثمار . كما قال تعالى : لفتحنا عليهم بركات من السماء والأرض   [ 7 \ 96 ] ومن ذلك أنه بعث أكثر الأنبياء منها . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : ومن ذلك أن كل ماء عذب أصل منبعه من تحت الصخرة التي عند بيت المقدس    . وجاء في ذلك حديث مرفوع ، والظاهر أنه لا يصح . وفي قوله تعالى : إلى الأرض التي باركنا فيها أقوال أخر تركناها لضعفها في نظرنا . 

 وفي هذه الآية الكريمة دليل على أن الفرار بالدين من دار الكفر إلى بلد يتمكن فيه الفار بدينه من إقامة دينه   - واجب . وهذا النوع من الهجرة وجوبه باق بلا خلاف بين العلماء في ذلك . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (297)
**سُورَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ 
**صـ 166 إلى صـ 172*
*
*

*قوله تعالى : ووهبنا له إسحاق ويعقوب نافلة وكلا جعلنا صالحين   . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه وهب لإبراهيم  ابنه إسحاق  ، وابن ابنه يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم  ، وأنه جعل الجميع صالحين . وقد أوضح البشارة بهما في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله تعالى : وامرأته قائمة فضحكت فبشرناها بإسحاق ومن وراء إسحاق يعقوب   [ 11 \ 71 ] وقوله : وبشرناه بإسحاق نبيا من الصالحين     [ 37 \ 112 ] وقد أشار تعالى في سورة " مريم " إلى أنه لما هجر الوطن   والأقارب عوضه الله من ذلك قرة العين بالذرية الصالحة ، وذلك في قوله : فلما اعتزلهم وما يعبدون من دون الله وهبنا له إسحاق ويعقوب وكلا جعلنا نبيا   [ 19 \ 49 ] . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : نافلة قال فيه ابن كثير    : قال عطاء  ومجاهد    : نافلة : عطية . وقال  ابن عباس  ، وقتادة  ،  والحكم بن عتيبة    : النافلة : ولد الولد ، يعني أن   [ ص: 166 ] يعقوب ولد إسحاق    . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أصل النافلة في اللغة : الزيادة على   الأصل ، ومنه النوافل في العبادات ؛ لأنها زيادات على الأصل الذي هو  الفرض  ، وولد الولد زيادة على الأصل الذي هو ولد الصلب ، ومن ذلك قول أبي ذؤيب الهذلي    : 


**فإن تك أنثى من معد كريمة علينا فقد أعطيت نافلة الفضل* *أي أعطيت الفضل عليها ، والزيادة في الكرامة علينا ، كما هو التحقيق في معنى بيت أبي ذؤيب  هذا ، وكما شرحه به  أبو سعيد الحسن بن الحسين السكري  في شرحه لأشعار الهذليين . وبه تعلم أن إيراد صاحب اللسان بيت أبي ذؤيب  المذكور   مستشهدا به لأن النافلة الغنيمة - غير صواب ، بل هو غلط . مع أن الأنفال   التي هي الغنائم راجعة في المعنى إلى معنى الزيادة ؛ لأنها زيادة تكريم   أكرم الله بها هذا النبي الكريم فأحلها له ولأمته . أو لأن الأموال   المغنومة أموال أخذوها زيادة على أموالهم الأصلية بلا ثمن . 

 وقوله : نافلة فيه وجهان من الإعراب ، فعلى قول من قال : النافلة العطية فهو ما ناب عن المطلق من " وهبنا " أي : وهبنا له إسحاق  ويعقوب  هبة   . وعليه النافلة مصدر جاء بصيغة اسم الفاعل كالعاقبة والعافية . وعلى أن   النافلة بمعنى الزيادة فهو حال من " يعقوب " أي : وهبنا له يعقوب  في حال كونه زيادة على إسحاق    . 
قوله تعالى : وجعلناهم أئمة يهدون بأمرنا وأوحينا إليهم فعل الخيرات وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة وكانوا لنا عابدين   . 

 الضمير في قوله : جعلناهم يشمل كل المذكورين إبراهيم  ، ولوطا  ، وإسحاق  ، ويعقوب  ، كما جزم به أبو حيان  في البحر المحيط ، وهو الظاهر . 

 وقد دلت هذه الآية الكريمة على أن الله جعل إسحاق  ويعقوب  من   الأئمة ، أي جعلهم رؤساء في الدين يقتدى بهم في الخيرات وأعمال الطاعات .   وقوله بأمرنا أي : بما أنزلنا عليهم من الوحي ، والأمر ، والنهي ، أو  يهدون  الناس إلى ديننا بأمرنا إياهم ، بإرشاد الخلق ودعائهم إلى التوحيد .  

 وهذه الآية الكريمة تبين أن طلب إبراهيم  الإمامة   لذريته المذكور في سورة " البقرة " أجابه فيه بالنسبة إلى بعض ذريته دون   بعضها ، وضابط ذلك أن الظالمين من ذريته لا ينالون الإمامة بخلاف غيرهم كإسحاق  ويعقوب  ، فإنهم ينالونها كما صرح به تعالى   [ ص: 167 ] في قوله هنا : وجعلناهم أئمة   [ 21 ] وطلب إبراهيم  هو المذكور في قوله تعالى : وإذ ابتلى إبراهيم ربه بكلمات فأتمهن قال إني جاعلك للناس إماما قال ومن ذريتي قال لا ينال عهدي الظالمين   [ 2 \ 124 ] فقوله : ومن ذريتي أي : واجعل من ذريتي أئمة يقتدى بهم في الخير . فأجابه الله بقوله : لا ينال عهدي الظالمين أي   : لا ينال الظالمين عهدي بالإمامة ، على الأصوب . ومفهوم قوله : الظالمين   أن غيرهم يناله عهده بالإمامة كما صرح به هنا . وهذا التفصيل المذكور في   ذرية إبراهيم  أشار له تعالى في " الصافات " بقوله : ومن ذريتهما محسن وظالم لنفسه مبين   [ 37 \ 113 ] وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وأوحينا إليهم فعل الخيرات     [ 21 ] أي : أن يفعلوا الطاعات ، ويأمروا الناس بفعلها . وإقام الصلاة   وإيتاء الزكاة من جملة الخيرات ، فهو من عطف الخاص على العام . وقد قدمنا   مرارا النكتة البلاغية المسوغة للإطناب في عطف الخاص على العام ، وعكسه في   القرآن ، فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا . 

 وقوله : وكانوا لنا عابدين أي : مطيعين باجتناب النواهي وامتثال الأوامر بإخلاص ، فهم يفعلون ما يأمرون الناس به ، ويجتنبون ما ينهونهم عنه كما قال نبي الله شعيب    : وما أريد أن أخالفكم إلى ما أنهاكم عنه   [ 11 \ 88 ] . 

 وقوله : أئمة معلوم أنه جمع إمام ، والإمام : هو المقتدى به ، ويطلق في الخير كما هنا ، وفي الشر كما في قوله : وجعلناهم أئمة يدعون إلى النار   [ 28 \ 41 ] وما ظنه  الزمخشري  من الإشكال في هذه الآية ليس بواقع كما نبه عليه أبو حيان    . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وإقام الصلاة لم تعوض هنا تاء عن   العين الساقطة بالاعتلال على القاعدة التصريفية المشهورة ؛ لأن عدم تعويضها   عنه جائز كما هنا ، كما أشار إلى ذلك في الخلاصة بقوله : 


** . . . . . . . . . . وألف الإفعال واستفعال     أزل لذا الإعلال ، والتا الزم عوض 
وحذفها بالنقل ربما عرض* *وقد أشار في أبنية المصادر إلى أن تعويض التاء المذكورة من العين هو الغالب بقوله : 


**واستعذ استعاذة ثم أقم     إقامة وغالبا ذا التا لزم 
**وما ذكره من أن التاء المذكورة عوض عن العين أجود من قول من قال : إن العين   [ ص: 168 ] باقية وهي الألف الباقية ، وأن التاء عوض عن ألف الإفعال . 
قوله تعالى : ولوطا آتيناه حكما وعلما ونجيناه من القرية التي كانت تعمل الخبائث إنهم كانوا قوم سوء فاسقين وأدخلناه في رحمتنا إنه من الصالحين   . 

 قوله : ولوطا [ 21 ] منصوب بفعل مضمر وجوبا يفسره آتيناه كما قال في الخلاصة : 

 فالسابق انصبه بفعل أضمرا حتما موافق لما قد أظهرا قال القرطبي  في تفسير هذه الآية : الحكم : النبوة . والعلم : المعرفة بأمر الدين ، وما يقع به الحكم بين الخصوم . وقيل : علما : فهما . وقال  الزمخشري    : حكما : حكمة ، وهو ما يجب فعله ، أو فصلا بين الخصوم ، وقيل : هو النبوة . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه - : أصل الحكم في اللغة : المنع كما هو معروف .   فمعنى الآيات أن الله آتاه من النبوة والعلم ما يمنع أقواله وأفعاله من أن   يعتريها الخلل . والقرية التي كانت تعمل الخبائث هي سدوم  وأعمالها ، والخبائث التي كانت تعملها جاءت موضحة في آيات من كتاب الله : 

 منها : اللواط ، وأنهم هم أول من فعله من الناس ، كما قال تعالى : أتأتون الفاحشة ما سبقكم بها من أحد من العالمين   [ 7 \ 80 ] وقال : أتأتون الذكران من العالمين وتذرون ما خلق لكم ربكم من أزواجكم بل أنتم قوم عادون   [ 26 \ 165 - 166 ] ومن الخبائث المذكورة إتيانهم المنكر في ناديهم ، وقطعهم الطريق ، كما قال تعالى : أئنكم لتأتون الرجال وتقطعون السبيل وتأتون في ناديكم المنكر الآية [ 29 \ 29 ] . ومن أعظم خبائثهم : تكذيب نبي الله لوط  ، وتهديدهم له بالإخراج من الوطن كما قال تعالى عنهم : قالوا لئن لم تنته يالوط لتكونن من المخرجين   [ 26 \ 167 ] وقال تعالى : فما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا أخرجوا آل لوط من قريتكم إنهم أناس يتطهرون     [ 27 \ 56 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وقد بين الله في مواضع متعددة من   كتابه أنه أهلكهم فقلب بهم بلدهم ، وأمطر عليهم حجارة من سجيل ، كما قال   تعالى : فجعلنا عاليها سافلها وأمطرنا عليهم حجارة من سجيل   [ 15 ] والآيات بنحو ذلك كثيرة . والخبائث : جمع خبيثة ، وهي الفعلة السيئة ، كالكفر واللواط ، وما جرى مجرى ذلك . 

 [ ص: 169 ] وقوله  : قوم سوء أي : أصحاب عمل  سيئ ، ولهم عند الله جزاء يسوءهم ، وقوله :  فاسقين أي : خارجين عن طاعة  الله . وقوله : وأدخلناه يعني لوطا  في رحمتنا شامل لنجاته من عذابهم الذي أصابهم ، وشامل لإدخاله إياه في رحمته التي هي الجنة ، كما في الحديث الصحيح :   " تحاجت النار والجنة "   . الحديث . وفيه :   " فقال للجنة : أنت رحمتي أرحم بها من أشاء من عبادي "   .
قوله تعالى : ونوحا إذ نادى من قبل فاستجبنا له فنجيناه وأهله من الكرب العظيم ونصرناه من القوم الذين كذبوا بآياتنا إنهم كانوا قوم سوء فأغرقناهم أجمعين   . 

 قوله : ونوحا منصوب بـ " اذكر " مقدرا ، أي : واذكر نوحا  حين نادى من قبل ، أي : من قبل إبراهيم  ومن ذكر معه . ونداء نوح  هذا المذكور هنا هو المذكور في قوله تعالى : ولقد نادانا نوح فلنعم المجيبون ونجيناه وأهله من الكرب العظيم وجعلنا ذريته هم الباقين   [ 37 - 77 ] وقد أوضح الله هذا النداء بقوله : وقال نوح رب لا تذر على الأرض من الكافرين ديارا إنك إن تذرهم يضلوا عبادك ولا يلدوا إلا فاجرا كفارا   [ 71 \ 26 - 27 ] وقوله تعالى : كذبت قبلهم قوم نوح فكذبوا عبدنا وقالوا مجنون وازدجر فدعا ربه أني مغلوب فانتصر ففتحنا أبواب السماء بماء منهمر   [ 54 \ 9 - 11 ] والمراد بالكرب العظيم في الآية : الغرق بالطوفان الذي تتلاطم أمواجه كأنها الجبال العظام ، كما قال تعالى : وهي تجري بهم في موج كالجبال   [ 11 \ 42 ] وقال تعالى : فأنجيناه وأصحاب السفينة الآية [ 29 \ 15 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . والكرب : هو أقصى الغم ، والأخذ بالنفس . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : فنجيناه وأهله يعني إلا من سبق عليه   القول من أهله بالهلاك مع الكفرة الهالكين ، كما قال تعالى : قلنا احمل فيها من كل زوجين اثنين وأهلك إلا من سبق عليه القول   [ 11 \ 40 ] ومن سبق عليه القول منهم : ابنه المذكور في قوله : وحال بينهما الموج فكان من المغرقين   [ 11 \ 43 ] وامرأته المذكورة في قوله : ضرب الله مثلا للذين كفروا امرأة نوح إلى قوله : ادخلا النار مع الداخلين   . [ 66 \ 10 ] . 
قوله تعالى : وداود وسليمان إذ يحكمان في الحرث إذ نفشت فيه غنم القوم وكنا لحكمهم شاهدين ففهمناها سليمان وكلا آتينا حكما وعلما   . 

 [ ص: 170 ] قوله تعالى : وداود [ 21 \ 78 ] منصوب بـ " اذكر " مقدرا . وقيل : معطوف قوله : ونوحا إذ نادى من قبل   [ 21 ] أي : واذكر نوحا  إذا نادى من قبل وداود وسليمان إذ يحكمان في الحرث الآية 

 وقوله : إذ بدل من " داود  وسليمان      " بدل اشتمال كما أوضحنا في سورة " مريم " وذكرنا بعض المناقشة فيه ،  وقد  قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك أن من أنواع البيان التي تضمنها أن   يقول بعض العلماء في الآية قولا ويكون في نفس الآية قرينة تدل على خلاف  ذلك  القول . وذكرنا في هذا الكتاب مسائل كثيرة من ذلك . فإذا علمت ذلك  فاعلم  أن جماعة من العلماء قالوا : إن حكم داود  وسليمان  في الحرث المذكور في هذه الآية كان بوحي ، إلا أن ما أوحي إلى سليمان  كان ناسخا لما أوحي إلى داود    . 

 وفي الآية قرينتان على أن حكمهما كان باجتهاد لا بوحي ، وأن سليمان  أصاب فاستحق الثناء باجتهاده وإصابته ، وأن داود  لم يصب فاستحق الثناء باجتهاده ، ولم يستوجب لوما ولا ذما بعدم إصابته . كما أثنى على سليمان  بالإصابة في قوله : ففهمناها سليمان   [ 21 \ 79 ] وأثنى عليهما في قوله : وكلا آتينا حكما وعلما     [ 21 \ 78 ] فدل قوله : إذ يحكمان على أنهما حكما فيها معا كل منهما  بحكم  مخالف لحكم الآخر ، ولو كان وحيا لما ساغ الخلاف . ثم قال : ففهمناها سليمان فدل ذلك على أنه لم يفهمها داود  ، ولو كان حكمه فيها بوحي لكان مفهما إياها كما ترى . فقوله : إذ يحكمان مع قوله : ففهمناها سليمان قرينة على أن الحكم لم يكن بوحي بل باجتهاد ، وأصاب فيه سليمان  دون داود  بتفهيم الله إياه ذلك . 

 والقرينة الثانية هي أن قوله تعالى : ففهمناها يدل على أنه فهمه إياها من   نصوص ما كان عندهم من الشرع . لا أنه أنزل عليه فيها وحيا جديدا ناسخا ؛   لأن قوله تعالى : ففهمناها أليق بالأول من الثاني كما ترى . 
مسائل تتعلق بهذه الآية الكريمة 

 المسألة الأولى : 

 اعلم أن هذا الذي ذكرنا أن القرينة تدل عليه في هذه الآية من أنهما حكما فيها باجتهاد ، وأن سليمان  أصاب   في اجتهاده - جاءت السنة الصحيحة بوقوع مثله منهما في غير هذه المسألة .   فدل ذلك على إمكانه في هذه المسألة ، وقد دلت القرينة القرآنية على   [ ص: 171 ] وقوعه ، قال  البخاري  في صحيحه ( باب إذا ادعت المرأة ابنا ) حدثنا أبو اليمان  ، أخبرنا شعيب  ، حدثنا أبو الزناد  ، عن  الأعرج  ، عن  أبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " كانت   امرأتان معهما ابناهما ، جاء الذئب فذهب بابن إحداهما ، فقالت لصاحبتها :   إنما ذهب بابنك . فقالت الأخرى : إنما ذهب بابنك . فتحاكمتا إلى داود  عليه السلام ، فقضى به للكبرى ، فخرجتا على سليمان بن داود  عليهما السلام ، فأخبرتاه ، فقال : ائتوني بالسكين أشقه بينهما . فقالت الصغرى : لا تفعل يرحمك الله هو ابنها . فقضى به للصغرى   . قال  أبو هريرة    : والله إن سمعت بالسكين قط إلا يومئذ ، وما كنا نقول إلا المدية   " انتهى من صحيح  البخاري    . وقال  مسلم بن الحجاج  في صحيحه : حدثني  زهير بن حرب  ، حدثني شبابة  ، حدثني  ورقاء  ، عن أبي الزناد  ، عن  الأعرج  ، عن  أبي هريرة  ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " بينما   امرأتان معهما ابناهما جاء الذئب فذهب بابن إحداهما . فقالت هذه لصاحبتها  :  إنما ذهب بابنك أنت . وقالت الأخرى : إنما ذهب بابنك ، فتحاكمتا إلى داود  فقضى به للكبرى ، فخرجتا على سليمان بن داود  عليهما السلام فأخبرتاه ، فقال : ائتوني بالسكين أشقه بينكما ، فقالت الصغرى : لا ، يرحمك الله   " انتهى منه فهذا الحديث الصحيح يدل دلالة واضحة على أنهما قضيا معا بالاجتهاد في شأن الولد المذكور ، وأن سليمان  أصاب في ذلك ، إذ لو كان قضاء داود  بوحي لما جاز نقضه بحال . وقضاء سليمان  واضح   أنه ليس بوحي ؛ لأنه أوهم المرأتين أنه يشقه بالسكين ؛ ليعرف أمه بالشفقة   عليه ، ويعرف الكاذبة برضاها بشقه لتشاركها أمه في المصيبة فعرف الحق  بذلك .  وهذا شبيه جدا بما دلت عليه الآية حسبما ذكرنا وبينا دلالة القرينة   القرآنية عليه . ومما يشبه ذلك من قضائهما القصة التي أوردها الحافظ  أبو القاسم بن عساكر  في ترجمة سليمان    - عليه السلام - من تاريخه ، من طريق  الحسن بن سفيان  ، عن  صفوان بن صالح  ، عن  الوليد بن مسلم  ، وعن  سعيد بن بشر  ، عن قتادة  ، عن مجاهد  ، عن  ابن عباس  ، فذكر قصة مطولة ، ملخصها أن امرأة حسناء في زمان بني إسرائيل  راودها عن نفسها أربعة من رؤسائهم ، فامتنعت على كل منهم ، فاتفقوا فيما بينهم عليها . فشهدوا عند داود    - عليه السلام - أنها مكنت من نفسها كلبا لها ، قد عودته ذلك منها ، فأمر برجمها ، فلما كان عشية ذلك اليوم جلس سليمان  واجتمع معه ولدان مثله ، فانتصب حاكما وتزيا أربعة منهم بزي أولئك وآخر بزي المرأة ، وشهدوا عليها بأنها مكنت من نفسها كلبا ، فقال سليمان    : فرقوا بينهم . فسأل أولهم : ما كان لون الكلب ؟ فقال : أسود ، فعزله . واستدعى الآخر فسأله عن لونه ؟ فقال : أحمر . وقال   [ ص: 172 ] الآخر : أغبش . وقال الآخر : أبيض ، فأمر عند ذلك بقتلهم ، فحكي ذلك لداود  عليه السلام ، فاستدعى من فوره بأولئك الأربعة فسألهم متفرقين عن لون ذلك الكلب فاختلفوا عليه ، فأمر بقتلهم   . انتهى بواسطة نقل ابن كثير  في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة . وكل هذا مما يدل على صحة ما فسرنا به الآية ؛ لدلالة القرينة القرآنية عليه . وممن فسرها بذلك  الحسن البصري  كما ذكره  البخاري  وغيره عنه . قال  البخاري  رحمه الله في صحيحه ، باب متى يستوجب الرجل القضاء : وقال الحسن    : أخذ الله على الحكام أن لا يتبعوا الهوى ، ولا يخشوا الناس ولا تشتروا بآياتي ثمنا قليلا   [ 2 \ 41 ] إلى أن قال - وقرأ وداود وسليمان إذ يحكمان في الحرث إذ نفشت فيه غنم القوم وكنا لحكمهم شاهدين ففهمناها سليمان وكلا آتينا حكما وعلما   [ 21 \ 78 - 79 ] فحمد سليمان  ولم يلم داود      . ولولا ما ذكره الله من أمر هذين لرأيت أن القضاة هلكوا ، فإنه أثنى  على  هذا بعلمه ، وعذر هذا باجتهاده . انتهى محل الغرض منه . وبه تعلم أن الحسن  يرى   أن معنى الآية الكريمة كما ذكرنا ، ويزيد هذا إيضاحا ما قدمناه في سورة "   بني إسرائيل " من الحديث المتفق عليه عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من   حديث  عمرو بن العاص   وأبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنهما - إذا حكم الحاكم فاجتهد ثم أصاب فله أجران ، وإذا حكم فاجتهد ثم أخطأ فله أجر كما قدمنا إيضاحه   . 
المسألة الثانية : 

 اعلم أن الاجتهاد في الأحكام في الشرع دلت   عليه أدلة من الكتاب والسنة ، منها هذا الذي ذكرنا هنا . وقد قدمنا في   سورة بني " إسرائيل " طرفا من ذلك ، ووعدنا بذكره مستوفى في هذه السورة   الكريمة وسورة الحشر ، وهذا أوان الوفاء بذلك الوعد في هذه السورة الكريمة .   وقد علمت مما مر في سورة " بني إسرائيل    " أنا ذكرنا طرفا من الأدلة على الاجتهاد فبينا إجماع العلماء على العمل بنوع الاجتهاد المعروف بالإلحاق بنفي الفارق الذي يسميه  الشافعي  القياس   في معنى الأصل ، وهو تنقيح المناط . وأوضحنا أنه لا ينكره إلا مكابر ،   وبينا الإجماع أيضا على العمل بنوع الاجتهاد المعروف بتحقيق المناط ، وأنه   لا ينكره إلا مكابر ، وذكرنا أمثلة له في الكتاب والسنة ، وذكرنا أحاديث   دالة على الاجتهاد ، منها الحديث المتفق عليه المتقدم ، ومنها حديث معاذ  حين بعثه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى اليمن  ، وقد وعدنا بأن نذكر طرقه هنا إلى آخر ما ذكرنا هناك . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (298)
**سُورَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ 
**صـ 173 إلى صـ 179**
*
*
*
*
 اعلم أن جميع روايات هذا الحديث المذكورة في المسند والسنن كلها من طريق شعبة  ، عن أبي عون  ، عن الحارث بن عمرو ابن أخي المغيرة بن شعبة  ، عن أناس من أصحاب معاذ  ، عن معاذ  ، عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 أما الرواية المتصلة الصحيحة التي ذكرنا سابقا عن  ابن قدامة  في ( روضة الناظر ) أن  عبادة بن نسي  رواه عن  عبد الرحمن بن غنم  ، عن معاذ  ، فهذا الإسناد وإن كان متصلا ورجاله معروفون بالثقة ، فإني لم أقف على من خرج هذا الحديث من هذه الطريق ، إلا ما ذكره العلامة ابن القيم  في ( إعلام الموقعين ) عن  أبي بكر الخطيب  بلفظ : وقد قيل إن  عبادة بن نسي  رواه عن  عبد الرحمن بن غنم  ، عن معاذ    . ا هـ منه . ولفظة " قيل " صيغة تمريض كما هو معروف ، وإلا ما ذكره ابن كثير  في تاريخه ، فإنه لما ذكره فيه حديث معاذ  المذكور باللفظ الذي ذكرنا بالإسناد الذي أخرجه به  الإمام أحمد  قال : وأخرجه أبو داود  ،  والترمذي  من حديث شعبة  به . وقال الترمذي    : لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه ، وليس إسناده عندي بمتصل . ثم قال ابن كثير    : وقد رواه  ابن ماجه  من وجه آخر عنه ، إلا أنه من طريق محمد بن سعيد بن حسان  وهو المصلوب أحد الكذابين ، عن  عبادة بن نسي  ، عن عبد الرحمن  ، عن معاذ  به نحوه . 

 واعلم أن النسخة الموجودة بأيدينا من تاريخ ابن كثير  التي هي من الطبعة الأولى سنة ( 1351 ) فيها تحريف مطبعي في الكلام الذي ذكرنا ؛ ففيها محمد بن سعد بن حسان  ، والصواب  محمد بن سعيد  لا سعد    . وفيها : عن عياذ بن بشر  ، والصواب عن  عبادة بن نسي    . 

 وما ذكره ابن كثير  من إخراج  ابن ماجه  لحديث معاذ  المذكور من طريق محمد بن سعيد المصلوب  ، عن  عبادة بن نسي  ، عن  عبد الرحمن وهو ابن غنم  ، عن معاذ    - لم أره في سنن  ابن ماجه  ، والذي في سنن  ابن ماجه  بالإسناد المذكور من حديث معاذ  غير المتن المذكور ، وهذا لفظه : حدثنا الحسن بن حماد  سجادة ، حدثنا  يحيى بن سعيد الأموي  ، عن محمد بن سعيد بن حسان  ، عن  عبادة بن نسي  ، عن  عبد الرحمن بن غنم  ، حدثنا  معاذ بن جبل  ، قال : بعثني رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى اليمن  ، قال : " لا تقضين ، ولا تفصلن إلا بما تعلم ، وإن أشكل عليك أمر فقف حتى تبينه أو تكتب إلي فيه " ا هـ منه . وما أدري أوهم الحافظ بن كثير  فيما   ذكر ؟ أو هو يعتقد أن معنى " تبينه " في الحديث أي : تعلمه باجتهادك في   استخراجه من المنصوص ، فيرجع إلى معنى الحديث المذكور ؟ وعلى كل حال   [ ص: 174 ] فالرواية المذكورة من طريق  عبادة بن نسي  ، عن ابن غنم  ، عن معاذ  ، فيها كذاب وهو  محمد بن سعيد  المذكور الذي قتله  أبو جعفر المنصور  في الزندقة وصلبه . وقال أحمد بن صالح    : وضع أربعة آلاف حديث . فإذا علمت بهذا انحصار طرق الحديث المذكور الذي فيه أن معاذا  قال   للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : إنه إن لم يجد المسألة في كتاب الله ،  ولا  سنة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - اجتهد فيها رأيه ، وأقره النبي -   صلى الله عليه وسلم - على ذلك في الطريقتين المذكورتين - علمت وجه تضعيف   الحديث ممن ضعفه ، وأنه يقول : طريق  عبادة بن نسي  ، عن ابن غنم  لم تسندوها ثابتة من وجه صحيح إليه ، والطريق الأخرى التي في المسند ، والسنن فيها الحارث بن أخي المغيرة  وهو مجهول ، والرواة فيها أيضا عن معاذ  مجاهيل - فمن أين قلتم بصحتها ؟ وقد قدمنا أن ابن كثير  قال في مقدمة تفسيره : إن الطريقة المذكورة في المسند ، والسنن بإسناد جيد . وقلنا : لعله يرى أن الحارث  المذكور ثقة ، وقد وثقه  ابن حبان  ، وأن أصحاب معاذ  لا يعرف فيهم كذاب ، ولا متهم . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : ويؤيد ما ذكرنا عن مراد ابن كثير  بجودة الإسناد المذكور ما قاله العلامة ابن القيم  في إعلام الموقعين ، قال فيه : وقد أقر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - معاذا  على اجتهاد رأيه فيما لم يجد فيه نصا عن الله ورسوله ، فقال شعبة    : حدثني أبو عون  عن الحارث بن عمرو  ، عن أناس من أصحاب معاذ    : أن رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما بعثه إلى اليمن  قال   : " كيف تصنع إن عرض لك قضاء " ؟ قال : أقضي بما في كتاب الله . قال : "   فإن لم يكن في كتاب الله " ؟ قال : فبسنة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   . قال " فإن لم يكن في سنة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " ؟ قال :   أجتهد رأيي ، لا آلو . فضرب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صدري ثم قال :   " الحمد لله الذي وفق رسول رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما يرضي   رسول الله "   . فهذا حديث إن كان عن غير مسمين فهم أصحاب معاذ  ، فلا يضره ذلك ؛ لأنه يدل على شهرة الحديث ، وأن الذي حدث له الحارث بن عمرو  عن جماعة من أصحاب معاذ  ، لا واحد منهم ، وهذا أبلغ في الشهرة من أن يكون عن واحد منهم ولو سمي ، كيف وشهرة أصحاب معاذ  بالعلم   ، والدين ، والفضل ، والصدق بالمحل الذي لا يخفى ، ولا يعرف في أصحابه   متهم ، ولا كذاب ، ولا مجروح ، بل أصحابه من أفاضل المسلمين وخيارهم ، ولا   يشك أهل العلم بالنقل في ذلك ، كيف وشعبة  حامل لواء هذا الحديث ؟ وقال بعض أئمة الحديث : إذا رأيت شعبة  في إسناد حديث فاشدد يديك به . قال  أبو بكر الخطيب    : وقد قيل : إن  عبادة بن نسي  رواه عن  عبد الرحمن بن غنم  ، عن معاذ  ، وهذا إسناد متصل ، ورجاله معروفون بالثقة على أن أهل   [ ص: 175 ] العلم قد نقلوه واحتجوا به . فوقفنا بذلك على صحته عندهم ، كما وقفنا بذلك على صحة قول رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " لا وصية لوارث " ، وقوله في البحر :   " هو الطهور ماؤه ، الحل ميتته " ، وقوله :   " إذا اختلف المتبايعان في الثمن ، والسلعة قائمة تحالفا وترادا البيع " ، وقوله :   " الدية على العاقلة "     . وإن كانت هذه الأحاديث لا تثبت من جهة الإسناد ولكن لما تلقتها الكافة   عن الكافة غنوا بصحتها عندهم عن طلب الإسناد لها . فكذلك حديث معاذ  لما احتجوا به جميعا غنوا عن طلب الإسناد له . انتهى منه . وحديث  عمرو بن العاص   وأبي هريرة  الثابت في الصحيحين شاهد له كما قدمنا ، وله شواهد غير ذلك ستراها إن شاء الله تعالى . 
المسألة الثالثة : 

 اعلم أن الاجتهاد الذي دلت عليه نصوص الشرع أنواع متعددة : 

 ( منها ) : الاجتهاد في تحقيق المناط ، وقد قدمنا كثيرا من أمثلته في " الإسراء " . 

 ( ومنها ) : الاجتهاد في تنقيح المناط ، ومن أنواعه : السبر ، والتقسيم ، والإلحاق بنفي الفارق . 

 واعلم أن الاجتهاد بإلحاق المسكوت عنه بالمنطوق به قسمان : 

 الأول : الإلحاق بنفي الفارق ، وهو قسم من تنقيح المناط كما ذكرناه آنفا . ويسمى عند  الشافعي  القياس في معنى الأصل ، وهو بعينه مفهوم الموافقة ، ويسمى أيضا القياس الجلي . 

 والثاني من نوعي الإلحاق : هو القياس المعروف بهذا الاسم في اصطلاح أهل الأصول . 

 أما القسم الأول الذي هو الإلحاق بنفي الفارق فلا   يحتاج فيه إلى وصف جامع بين الأصل والفرع وهو العلة . بل يقال فيه : لم   يوجد بين هذا المنطوق به وهذا المسكوت عنه فرق فيه يؤثر في الحكم ألبتة ،   فهو مثله في الحكم ، وأقسامه أربعة ، لأن المسكوت عنه إما أن يكون مساويا   للمنطق به في الحكم ، أو أولى به منه ، وفي كل منهما إما أن يكون نفي   الفارق بينهما مقطوعا به أو مظنونا . فالمجموع أربعة : 

 ( الأول منها ) : أن يكون المسكوت عنه أولى بالحكم من المنطوق به مع القطع بنفي   [ ص: 176 ] الفارق ، كقوله تعالى : فلا تقل لهما أف   [ 17 \ 23 ] فالضرب المسكوت عنه أولى بالحكم الذي هو التحريم من التأفيف المنطوق به مع القطع بنفي الفارق ، وكقوله تعالى : وأشهدوا ذوي عدل منكم   [ 65 \ 2 ] فشهادة أربعة عدول المسكوت عنها أولى بالحكم وهو القبول من المنطوق به ، وهو شهادة العدلين مع القطع بنفي الفارق . 

 ( والثاني منها ) : أن يكون المسكوت عنه أولى بالحكم من المنطوق به أيضا ،   إلا أن نفي الفارق بينهما ليس قطعيا ، بل مظنونا ظنا قويا مزاحما لليقين .   ومثاله نهيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن التضحية بالعوراء . فالتضحية   بالعمياء المسكوت عنها أولى بالحكم وهو المنع من التضحية بالعوراء المنطوق   بها ، إلا أن نفي الفارق بينهما ليس قطعيا بل مظنونا ظنا قويا ؛ لأن علة   النهي عن التضحية بالعوراء كونها ناقصة ذاتا وثمنا وقيمة ، وهذا هو الظاهر ،   وعليه فالعمياء أنقص منها ذاتا وقيمة . وهناك احتمال آخر : هو الذي منع  من  القطع بنفي الفارق ، وهو احتمال أن تكون علة النهي عن التضحية بالعوراء  أن  العور مظنة الهزال ؛ لأن العوراء ناقصة البصر ، وناقصة البصر تكون  ناقصة  الرعي ؛ لأنها لا ترى إلا ما يقابل عينا واحدة ، ونقص الرعي مظنة  للهزال .  وعلى هذا الوجه فالعمياء ليست كالعوراء ؛ لأن العمياء يختار لها  أحسن العلف  ، فيكون ذلك مظنة لسمنها . 

 ( والثالث منها ) : أن يكون المسكوت عنه مساويا للمنطوق به في الحكم مع القطع بنفي الفارق ؛ كقوله تعالى : إن الذين يأكلون أموال اليتامى ظلما الآية   [ 4 \ 10 ] . فإحراق أموال اليتامى وإغراقها المسكوت عنه مساو للأكل   المنطوق به في الحكم الذي هو التحريم ، والوعيد بعذاب النار مع القطع بنفي   الفارق . ( والرابع منها ) : أن يكون المسكوت عنه مساويا للمنطوق به في   الحكم أيضا ، إلا أن نفي الفارق بينهما مظنون ظنا قويا مزاحما لليقين ،   ومثاله الحديث الصحيح " من أعتق شركا له في عبد . . " الحديث المتقدم في "   الإسراء ، والكهف " ، فإن المسكوت عنه وهو عتق بعض الأمة مساو للمنطوق به   وهو عتق بعض العبد في الحكم الذي هو سراية العتق المبينة في الحديث  المتقدم  مرارا . إلا أن نفي الفارق بينهما مظنون ظنا قويا ؛ لأن الذكورة  والأنوثة  بالنسبة إلى العتق وصفان طرديان لا يناط بهما حكم من أحكام العتق  . كما  قدمناه مستوفى في سورة " مريم " وهناك احتمال آخر هو الذي منع من  القطع  بنفي الفارق ، وهو احتمال أن يكون الشارع نص على سراية العتق في  خصوص العبد  الذكر ، مخصصا له بذلك الحكم دون الأنثى ؛ لأن عتق الذكر يترتب  عليه من  الآثار الشرعية ما لا يترتب على عتق   [ ص:  177 ] الأنثى  ، كالجهاد ، والإمامة ، والقضاء ، ونحو ذلك من المناصب  المختصة بالذكور  دون الإناث . وقد أكثرنا من أمثلة هذا النوع الذي هو  الإلحاق بنفي الفارق  في سورة " بني إسرائيل " . 

 ( وأما النوع الثاني من أنواع الإلحاق ) : فهو القياس المعروف في الأصول ، وهو المعروف بقياس التمثيل . وسنعرفه هنا لغة واصطلاحا ، ونذكر أقسامه ، وما ذكره بعض أهل العلم من أمثلته في القرآن : 

 اعلم أن القياس في اللغة    : التقدير  والتسوية . يقال : قاس الثوب بالذراع ، وقاس الجرح بالميل (  بالكسر ) وهو  المرود ، إذا قدر عمقه به ؛ ولهذا سمي الميل مقياسا ، ومن هذا  المعنى قول البعيث بن بشر  يصف جراحة أو شجة : 


**إذا قاسها الآسي النطاسي أدبرت غثيثتها وازداد وهيا هزومها* *فقوله : " قاسها " يعني قدر عمقها بالميل . 

 والآسي : الطبيب ، والنطاسي ( بكسر النون وفتحها ) : الماهر بالطب ،   والغثيثة ( بثاءين مثلثتين ) : مدة الجرح وقيحه ، وما فيه من لحم ميت ،   والوهي : التخرق والتشقق ، والهزوم : غمز الشيء باليد فيصير فيه حفرة كما   يقع في الورم الشديد . 

وتعريف القياس المذكور في اصطلاح أهل الأصول كثرت   فيه عبارات الأصوليين مع مناقشات معروفة في تعريفاتهم له . واختار غير   واحد منهم تعريفه بأنه حمل معلوم على معلوم ، أي : إلحاقه به في حكمه   لمساواته له في علة الحكم . وهذا التعريف إنما يشمل القياس الصحيح دون   الفاسد . والتعريف الشامل للفاسد هو أن تزيد على تعريف الصحيح لفظة عند   الحامل ، فتقول : هو إلحاق معلوم في حكمه لمساواته له في علة الحكم عند   الحامل ، فيدخل الفاسد في الحد مع الصحيح ، كما أشار إليه صاحب مراقي   السعود بقوله معرفا للقياس : 


**يحمل معلوم على ما قد علم     للاستوا في علة الحكم وسم 
وإن ترد شموله لما فسد     فزد لدى الحامل والزيد أسد 
**ومعلوم أن أركان القياس المذكور أربعة : وهي الأصل المقيس عليه ، والفرع المقيس ، والعلة الجامعة بينهما ، وحكم الأصل المقيس عليه . 

 فلو قسنا النبيذ على الخمر ، فالأصل : الخمر ، والفرع : النبيذ ، والعلة : الإسكار ،   [ ص:   178 ] وحكم الأصل الذي هو الخمر : التحريم . وشروط هذه الأركان الأربعة   والبحث فيها مستوفى في أصول الفقه ، فلا نطيل به الكلام هنا . 

 واعلم أن القياس المذكور ينقسم بالنظر إلى الجامع بين الفرع والأصل إلى ثلاثة أقسام : 

 الأول : قياس العلة . 

 والثاني : قياس الدلالة . 

 والثالث : قياس الشبه . 

 أما قياس العلة فضابطه  أن يكون الجمع بين  الفرع والأصل بنفس علة الحكم ، فالجمع بين النبيذ  والخمر بنفس العلة التي  هي الإسكار ، والقصد مطلق التمثيل ؛ لأنا قد قدمنا  أن قياس النبيذ على  الخمر لا يصح ؛ لوجود النص على أن كل مسكر خمر ، وأن ما  أسكر كثيره فقليله  حرام " . والقياس لا يصح مع التنصيص على أن حكم الفرع  المذكور كحكم الأصل  ، إلا أن المثال يصح بالتقدير والفرض ، ومطلق الاحتمال  كما تقدم .  وكالجمع بين البر والذرة بنفس العلة التي هي الكيل مثلا عند من  يقول بذلك ،  وإلى هذا أشار في المراقي بقوله : 


**وما بذات علة قد جمعا     فيه فقيس علة قد سمعا 
**وأما قياس الدلالة فضابطه   أن يكون الجمع فيه بدليل العلة لا بنفس العلة ، كأن يجمع بين الفرع  والأصل  بملزوم العلة أو أثرها أو حكمها . فمثال الجمع بملزوم العلة أن  يقال :  النبيذ حرام كالخمر بجامع الشدة المطربة ، وهي ملزوم للإسكار ،  بمعنى أنها  يلزم من وجود الإسكار . ومثال الجمع بأثر العلة أن يقال :  القتل بالمثقل  يوجب القصاص كالقتل بمحدد ، بجامع الإثم وهو أثر العلة وهي  للقتل العمد  العدوان . ومثال الجمع بحكم العلة أن يقال : تقطع الجماعة  بالواحد كما  يقتلون به ، بجامع وجوب الدية عليهم في ذلك حيث كان غير عمد ،  وهو حكم  العلة التي هي القطع منهم في الصورة الأولى ، والقتل منهم في  الثانية .  وإلى تعريف قياس الدلالة المذكور أشار في مراقي السعود بقوله : 


**جامع ذي الدلالة الذي لزم     فأثر فحكمها كما رسم 
**وقوله   : " الذي لزم " بالبناء للفاعل يعني اللازم ، وتعبيره هنا باللازم تبعا   لغيره غلط منه وممن تبعه هو ؛ لأن وجود اللازم لا يكون دليلا على وجود   الملزوم بإطباق   [ ص: 179 ] العقلاء  ؛ لاحتمال  كون اللازم أعم من الملزوم ، ووجود الأعم لا يقتضي وجود الأخص  كما هو  معروف . ولذا أجمع النظار على أن استثناء عين التالي في الشرط  المتصل لا  ينتج عين المقدم ؛ لأن وجود اللازم لا يقتضي وجود الملزوم ،  والصواب ما  مثلنا به من الجمع بملزوم العلة ؛ لأن الملزوم هو الذي يقتضي  وجوده وجود  اللازم كما هو معروف ، فالشدة المطربة والإسكار متلازمان ،  ودلالة الشدة  المطربة على الإسكار إنما هي من حيث إنها ملزوم له لا لازم ،  لما عرفت من  أن وجود اللازم لا يقتضي وجود الملزوم ، واقتضاؤه له هنا إنما  هو للملازمة  بين الطرفين ؛ لأن كلا منهما لازم للآخر وملزوم له للملازمة  بينهما من  الطرفين . 

 وأما قياس الشبه فقد  اختلفت فيه عبارات أهل  الأصول ، فعرف بعضهم الشبه بأنه منزلة بين المناسب  والطرد ، وعرفه بعضهم  بأنه المناسب بالتبع بالذات . ومعنى هذا كمعنى تعريف  من عرفه بأنه  المستلزم للمناسب . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : عبارات أهل الأصول في الشبه الذي هو   المسلك السادس من مسالك العلة عند المالكية والشافعية كلها تدور حول شيء   واحد ، وهو أن الوصف الجامع في قياس الشبه يشبه المناسب من وجهه ، ويشبه   الوصف الطردي من جهة أخرى . 

 وقد قدمنا في سورة " مريم " أن المناسب هو الوصف الذي تتضمن إناطة الحكم   به مصلحة من جلب نفع أو دفع ضر ، والطردي هو ما ليس كذلك ، إما في جميع   الأحكام وإما في بعضها ، ولا خلاف بين أهل الأصول في أن ما يسمى بغلبة   الأشباه لا يخرج عن قياس الشبه ؛ لأن بعضهم يقول : إنه داخل فيه ، وهو   الظاهر ، وبعضهم يقول : هو بعينه لا شيء آخر . وغلبة الأشياء هو إلحاق فرع   متردد بين أصلين بأكثرهما شبها به ، كالعبد فإنه متردد بين أصلين لشبهه  بكل  واحد منهما ، فهو يشبه المال لكونه يباع ويشترى ويوهب ويورث إلى غير  ذلك  من أحوال المال ، ويشبه الحر من حيث إنه إنسان ينكح ويطلق ويثاب  ويعاقب ،  وتلزمه أوامر الشرع ونواهيه . وأكثر أهل العلم يقولون : إن شبهه  بالمال  أكثر من شبهه بالحر ؛ لأنه يشبه المال في الحكم والصفة معا أكثر  مما يشبه  الحر فيهما . 

 فمن شبهه بالمال في الحكم : كونه يباع ويشترى ويورث ، ويوهب ويعار ، ويدفع   في الصداق والخلع ، ويرهن ، إلى غير ذلك من التصرفات المالية . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (299)
**سُورَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ 
**صـ 180 إلى صـ 186**
*
*
*
*
 ومن شبهه بالمال في الصفة : كونه تتفاوت قيمته بحسب تفاوت أوصافه جودة   [ ص:  180 ] ورداءة  كسائر الأموال . فلو قتل إنسان عبدا لآخر لزمته قيمته نظرا  إلى أن شبهه  بالمال أغلب . وقال بعض أهل العلم : تلزمه ديته كالحر زعما  منه أن شبهه  بالحر أغلب ، فإن قيل : بأي طريق يكون هذا النوع الذي هو غلبة  الأشباه من  الشبه ؛ لأنكم قررتم أنه مرتبة بين المناسب والطردي ، فما وجه  كونه مرتبة  بين المناسب والطردي ؟ فالجواب أن إيضاح ذلك فيه أن أوصافه  المشابهة للمال  ككونه يباع ويشترى . . إلخ طردية بالنسبة إلى لزوم الدية ؛  لأن كونه كالمال  ليس صالحا لأن يناط به لزوم ديته إذا قتل ، وكذلك أوصافه  المشابهة للحر  ككونه مخاطبا يثاب ويعاقب إلخ . فهي طردية بالنسبة إلى  لزوم القيمة ؛ لأن  كونه كالحر ليس صالحا لأن يناط به لزوم القيمة ، فهو من  هذه الحيثية يشبه  الطردي كما ترى ، أما ترتب القيمة على أوصافه المشابهة  لأوصاف المال فهو  مناسب كما ترى ، وكذلك ترتب الدية على أوصافه المشابهة  لأوصاف الحر مناسب ،  وبهذين الاعتبارين يتضح كونه مرتبة بين المناسب  والطردي . 

 ومن أمثلة أنواع الشبه غير غلبة الأشباه : الشبه الذي الوصف الجامع فيه لا   يناسب لذاته ، ولكنه يستلزم المناسب لذاته ، وقد شهد الشرع بتأثير جنسه   القريب في جنس الحكم القريب ، كقولك في الخل : مائع لا تبنى القنطرة على   جنسه ، فلا يرفع به الحدث ولا حكم الخبث - قياسا على الدهن . فقولك : " لا   تبنى القنطرة على جنسه " ليس مناسبا في ذاته ؛ لأن بناء القنطرة على  المائع  في حد ذاته وصف طردي إلا أنه مستلزم للمناسب ، لأن العادة المطردة  أن  القنطرة لا تبنى على المائع القليل ، بل على الكثير كالأنهار ، والقلة   مناسبة لعدم مشروعية المتصف بها من المائعات للطهارة العامة ، فإن الشرع   العام يقتضي أن تكون أسبابه عامة الوجود ، أما تكليف الجميع بما لا يجده   إلا البعض فبعيد من القواعد ، فصار قولك : " لا تبنى القنطرة على جنسه "   ليس بمناسب ، وهو مستلزم للمناسب . وقد شهد الشرع بتأثير جنس القلة ،   والتعذر في عدم مشروعية الطهارة ، بدليل أن الماء إذا قل واشتدت إليه   الحاجة فإنه يسقط الأمر بالطهارة به وينتقل إلى التيمم . 

 وأما الشبه الصوري فقد قدمنا الكلام عليه مستوفى في سورة " النحل " في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وإن لكم في الأنعام لعبرة نسقيكم مما في بطونه من بين فرث ودم لبنا خالصا سائغا للشاربين   [ 16 \ 66 ] وقد قدمنا في أول سورة " براءة " كلام ابن العربي  الذي قال فيه : ألا ترى إلى عثمان  وأعيان   الصحابة كيف لجئوا إلى قياس النسبة عند عدم النص ، ورأوا أن قصة " براءة "   شبيهة بقصة " الأنفال " فألحقوها بها ، فإذا كان القياس   [ ص: 181 ] يدخل في تأليف القرآن ، فما ظنك بسائر الأحكام ؟ وإلى الشبه المذكور أشار في مراقي السعود بقوله : 


**والشبه المستلزم المناسبا     مثل الوضو يستلزم التقربا 
مع اعتبار جنسه القريب     في مثله للحكم لا الغريب 
صلاحه لم يدر دون الشرع     ولم ينط مناسب بالسمع 
وحيثما أمكن قيس العلة     فتركه بالاتفاق أثبت 
إلا ففي قبوله تردد     غلبة الأشباه هو الأجود 
في الحكم والصفة ثم الحكم     فصفة فقط لدى ذي العلم 
وابن علية يرى للصوري     كالقيس للخيل على الحمير 
**واعلم   أن قياس الطرد يصدق بأمرين ؛ لأن الطرد يطلق إطلاقين : يطلق على الوصف   الطردي الذي لا يصلح لإناطة حكم به لخلوه من الفائدة . كما لو ظن بعض   القائلين بنقض الوضوء بلحم الجزور أن علة النقض به الحرارة ، فألحق به لحم   الظبي قائلا : إنه ينقض الوضوء قياسا على لحم الجزور بجامع الحرارة ، فهذا   القياس باطل ; لأن الوصف الجامع فيه طردي . ومثله كل ما كان الوصف الجامع   فيه طرديا وهو أحد الأمرين للذين يطلق عليهما قياس الطرد . 

 والأمر الثاني : منهما هو القياس الذي الوصف الجامع فيه مستنبطا بالمسلك   الثامن المعروف ( بالطرد ) وهو الدوري الوجودي ، وإيضاحه أنه مقارنة الحكم   للوصف في جميع صوره غير الصورة التي فيها النزاع في الوجود فقط دون العدم .   والاختلاف في إفادته العلة معروف في الأصول . 

 واعلم أن القياس وما يتعلق به موضح في فن أصول الفقه ، والأدلة التي تدل على أن الوصف المعين علة للحكم المعين هي المعروفة بمسالك العلة ،   وهي عشرة عند من يعد منها إلغاء الفارق ، وتسعة عند من لا يعده منها ،  وهي  : النص ، والإجماع ، والإيماء ، والسبر ، والتقسيم ، والمناسبة ،  والشبه ،  والدوران ، والطرد ، وتنقيح المناط ، وإلغاء الفارق . والتحقيق  أنه نوع من  تنقيح المناط كما قدمنا . 

 وقد نظمها بعضهم بقوله : 


**مسالك علة رتب فنص     فإجماع فإيماء فسبر 
مناسبة كذا مشبه فيتلو     له الدوران طرد يستمر 
فتنقيح المناط فألغ فرقا     وتلك لمن أراد الحصر عشر 
** [ ص: 182 ] ومحل إيضاحها فن أصول الفقه ، وقد أوضحناها في غير هذا المحل . 

 وأما القوادح في الدليل من قياس وغيره فهي معروفة في فن الأصول ، وقد نظمها باختصار الشيخ عمر الفاسي  بقوله : 


**القدح بالنقض وبالكسر معا     تخلف العكس وبالقلب اسمعا 
وعدم التأثير بالوصف وفي     أصل وفرع ثم حكم فاقتفي 
والمنع والفرق وبالتقسيم     وباختلاف الضابط المعلوم 
وفقد الانضباط والظهور     والخدش في تناسب المذكور 
وكون ذاك الحكم لا يفضي إلى     مقصود ذي الشرع العزيز فاقبلا 
والخدش في الوضع والاعتبار     والقول بالموجب ذو اعتبار 
وابدأ باستفسار في الإجمال     أو الغرابة بلا إشكال 
**وإنما   لم نوضح هنا المسالك والقوادح ؛ لأن ذلك يفضي إلى الإطالة المملة ، مع أن   الجميع موضح في أصول الفقه ، وقد أوضحناه في غير هذا الموضع ، وقصدنا هنا   التنبيه عليه في الجملة من غير تفصيل . فإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أن العلامة ابن القيم  تعالى   شفى الغليل بما لا مزيد عليه في هذه المسائل في كتابه إعلام الموقعين عن   رب العالمين ، وسنذكر هنا إن شاء الله جملا وافية مفيدة من كلامه في هذا   الموضوع الذي نحن بصدده . قال في كلامه على قول أمير المؤمنين  عمر بن الخطاب    - رضي الله عنه - في رسالته المشهورة إلى أبي موسى      : ( ثم الفهم الفهم فيما أدلى إليك مما ورد عليك مما ليس في قرآن ، ولا   سنة ، قايس بين الأمور عند ذلك ، واعرف الأمثال ، ثم اعمد فيما ترى إلى   أحبها إلى الله ، وأشبهها بالحق ) ما نصه : 

 هذا أحد ما اعتمد عليه القياسيون في الشريعة ، قالوا : هذا كتاب عمر  إلى أبي موسى  ولم   ينكره أحد من الصحابة ، بل كانوا متفقين على القول بالقياس وهو أحد أصول   الشريعة ، ولا يستغني عنه فقيه . وقد أرشد الله تعالى عباده إليه في غير   موضع من كتابه ، فقاس النشأة الثانية على النشأة الأولى في الإمكان ، وجعل   النشأة الأولى أصلا والثانية فرعا عليها ، وقاس حياة الأموات على حياة   الأرض بعد موتها بالنبات ، وقاس الخلق الجديد الذي أنكره أعداؤه على خلق   السماوات والأرض ، وجعله من قياس الأولى ، كما جعل قياس النشأة الثانية على   الأولى من قياس الأولى ، وقاس الحياة بعد الموت على اليقظة بعد النوم ،   وضرب الأمثال وصرفها في الأنواع المختلفة ، وكلها أقيسة عقلية ينبه بها   [  ص: 183 ] عباده  على أن حكم الشيء حكم مثله ،  فإن الأمثال كلها قياسات يعلم منها حكم  الممثل من الممثل به . وقد اشتمل  القرآن على بضعة وأربعين مثلا تتضمن تشبيه  الشيء بنظيره ، والتسوية بينهما  في الحكم ، وقال تعالى : وتلك الأمثال نضربها للناس وما يعقلها إلا العالمون     [ 29 \ 43 ] بالقياس في ضرب الأمثال من خاصة العقل ، وقد ركز الله في  فطر  الناس وعقولهم التسوية بين المتماثلين وإنكار التفريق بينهما ، والفرق  بين  المختلفين وإنكار الجمع بينهما ، قالوا : ومدار الاستدلال جمعية على   التسوية بين المتماثلين والفرق بين المختلفين ، فإنه إما استدلال بمعين  على  معين ، أو بمعين على عام ، أو بعام على معين ، أو بعام على عام ، فهذه   الأربعة هي مجامع ضروب الاستدلال . فالاستدلال بالمعين على المعين هو   الاستدلال بالملزوم على لازمه بكل ملزوم دليل على لازمه ، فإن كان التلازم   من الجانبين كان كل منهما دليلا على الآخر ومدلولا له . وهذا النوع ثلاثة   أقسام : أحدها : الاستدلال بالمؤثر على الأثر ، والثاني : الاستدلال  بالأثر  على المؤثر . والثالث : الاستدلال بأحد الأثرين على الآخر . فالأول   كالاستدلال بالنار على الحريق . والثاني : كالاستدلال بالحريق على النار .   والثالث : كالاستدلال بالحريق على الدخان . ومدار ذلك كله على التلازم ،   والتسوية بين المتماثلين هو الاستدلال بثبوت أحد الأثرين على الآخر ،  وقياس  الفرق هو استدلال بانتفاء أحد الأثرين على انتفاء الآخر ، أو  بانتفاء  اللازم على انتفاء ملزومه ، فلو جاز التفريق بين المتماثلين  لانسدت طريق  الاستدلال ، وغلقت أبوابه . 

 قالوا : وأما الاستدلال بالمعين على العام فلا يتم إلا بالتسوية بين   المتماثلين ، إذ لو جاز الفرق لما كان هذا المعين دليلا على الأمر العام   المشترك بين الأفراد . ومن هذا أدلة القرآن بتعذيب المعينين الذين عذبهم   على تكذيب رسله وعصيان أمره ، على أن هذا الحكم عام شامل على من سلك سبيلهم   ، واتصف بصفتهم ، وهو سبحانه قد نبه عباده على نفس هذا الاستدلال ،  وتعدية  هذا الخصوص إلى العموم ، كما قال تعالى عقب إخباره عن عقوبات الأمم   المكذبة لرسلهم وما حل بهم : أكفاركم خير من أولئكم أم لكم براءة في الزبر     [ 54 \ 43 ] فهذا محض تعدية الحكم إلى من عدا المذكورين بعموم العلة ،   وإلا فلو لم يكن حكم الشيء حكم مثله لما لزمت التعدية ولا تمت الحجة . ومثل   هذا قوله تعالى عقيب إخباره عن عقوبة قوم هود حين رأوا العارض في السماء :   هذا عارض ممطرنا   [ 46 \ 24 ] فقال تعالى : بل هو ما استعجلتم به ريح فيها عذاب أليم   [ ص: 184 ] تدمر كل شيء بأمر ربها فأصبحوا لا يرى إلا مساكنهم كذلك نجزي القوم المجرمين   [ 46 \ 24 ] ثم قال : ولقد   مكناهم فيما إن مكناكم فيه وجعلنا لهم سمعا وأبصارا وأفئدة فما أغنى عنهم   سمعهم ولا أبصارهم ولا أفئدتهم من شيء إذ كانوا يجحدون بآيات الله وحاق  بهم  ما كانوا به يستهزئون   [ 46 \ 26 ] فتأمل قوله : ولقد مكناهم فيما إن مكناكم فيه تجد   المعنى أن حكمكم كحكمهم ، وأنا إذا كنا قد أهلكناهم بمعصية رسولنا ولم   يدفع عنهم ما مكنوا فيه من أسباب العيش فأنتم كذلك تسوية بين المتماثلين ،   وأن هذا محض عدل الله بين عباده . ومن ذلك قوله تعالى : أفلم يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم دمر الله عليهم وللكافرين أمثالها     [ 47 \ 10 ] فأخبر أن حكم الشيء حكم مثله . وكذلك كل موضع أمر الله   سبحانه فيه بالمسير في الأرض سواء كان السير الحسي على الأقدام والدواب ،   أو السير المعنوي بالتفكير والاعتبار ، أو كان اللفظ يعمهما ، وهو الصواب ؛   فإنه يدل على الاعتبار والحذر أن يحل بالمخاطبين ما حل بأولئك ؛ ولهذا  أمر  سبحانه أولي الأبصار بالاعتبار بما حل بالمكذبين ، ولولا أن حكم  النظير  حكم نظيره حتى تعبر العقول منه إليه لما حصل الاعتبار ، وقد نفى  الله  سبحانه عن حكمه وحكمته التسوية بين المختلفين في الحكم ، فقال تعالى :  أفنجعل المسلمين كالمجرمين ما لكم كيف تحكمون   [ 68 \ 35 - 36 ] وأخبر أن هذا حكم باطل في الفطر والعقول ، لا تليق نسبته إلى سبحانه . وقال تعالى : أم حسب الذين اجترحوا السيئات أن نجعلهم كالذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات سواء محياهم ومماتهم ساء ما يحكمون   [ 45 \ 21 ] وقال تعالى : أم نجعل الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات كالمفسدين في الأرض أم نجعل المتقين كالفجار     [ 38 \ 28 ] أفلا تراه كيف ذكر العقول ، ونبه الفطر بما أودع فيها من   إعطاء النظير حكم نظيره ، وعدم التسوية بين الشيء ومخالفه في الحكم . وكل   هذا من الميزان الذي أنزله الله مع كتابه ، وجعله قرينه ووزيره ، فقال   تعالى : الله الذي أنزل الكتاب بالحق والميزان   [ 42 \ 17 ] وقال : لقد أرسلنا رسلنا بالبينات وأنزلنا معهم الكتاب والميزان ليقوم الناس بالقسط   [ 57 \ 25 ] وقال تعالى : الرحمن علم القرآن   [ 55 \ 1 - 2 ] فهذا الكتاب ، ثم قال : والسماء رفعها ووضع الميزان     [ 55 \ 7 ] والميزان يراد به العدل ، والآلة التي يعرف بها العدل وما   يضاده . والقياس الصحيح هو الميزان ، فالأولى تسميته بالاسم الذي سماه الله   به ؛ فإنه   [ ص: 185 ] يدل على  العدل ، وهو  اسم مدح واجب على كل واحد في كل حال بحسب الإمكان ، بخلاف اسم  القياس ،  فإنه ينقسم إلى حق وباطل ، وممدوح ومذموم ؛ ولهذا لم يجئ في  القرآن مدحه  ولا ذمه ، ولا الأمر به ، ولا النهي عنه ، فإنه مورد تقسيم إلى  صحيح وفاسد  ، فالصحيح هو الميزان الذي أنزله الله مع كتابه ، والفاسد ما  يضاده كقياس  الذين قاسوا البيع على الربا بجامع ما يشتركان فيه من التراضي  بالمعاوضة  المالية ، وقاس الذين قاسوا الميتة على المذكى في جواز أكلها  بجامع ما  يشتركان فيه من إزهاق الروح - هذا بسبب من الآدميين وهذا بفعل  الله -  ولهذا تجد في كلام السلف ذم القياس ، وأنه ليس من الدين ، وتجد في  كلامهم  استعماله ، والاستدلال به ، وهذا حق وهذا حق ، كما سنبينه إن شاء  الله  تعالى .
والأقيسة المستعملة في الاستدلال ثلاثة   : قياس علة ، وقياس دلالة ، وقياس شبه ، وقد وردت كلها في القرآن . فأما قياس العلة فقد جاء في كتاب الله عز وجل في مواضع ، منها قوله تعالى : إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون   [ 3 \ 59 ] فأخبر تعالى أن عيسى  نظير آدم  في   التكوين ، بجامع ما يشتركان فيه من المعنى الذي تعلق به وجود سائر   المخلوقات ، وهو مجيئها طوعا لمشيئته وتكوينه ، فكيف يستنكر وجود عيسى  من غير أب من يقر بوجود آدم  من غير أب ولا أم ووجود حواء  من غير أم ، فآدم  وعيسى  نظيران يجمعهما الذي يصح تعليق الإيجاد والخلق به . 

 ومنها قوله تعالى : قد خلت من قبلكم سنن فسيروا في الأرض فانظروا كيف كان عاقبة المكذبين     [ 3 \ 137 ] أي : قد كان من قبلكم أمم أمثالكم ، فانظروا إلى عواقبهم   السيئة ، واعلموا أن سبب ذلك ما كان من تكذيبهم بآيات الله ورسله ، وهم   الأصل وأنتم الفرع ، والعلة الجامعة : التكذيب ، والحكم : الهلاك . 

 ومنها قوله تعالى : ألم  يروا كم أهلكنا من قبلهم من  قرن مكناهم في الأرض ما لم نمكن لكم وأرسلنا  السماء عليهم مدرارا وجعلنا  الأنهار تجري من تحتهم فأهلكناهم بذنوبهم  وأنشأنا من بعدهم قرنا آخرين    [ 6 \ 6 ] فذكر سبحانه إهلاك من  قبلنا من القرون ، وبين أن ذلك كان  لمعنى القياس وهو ذنوبهم ، فهم الأصل  ونحن الفرع ، والذنوب العلة الجامعة ،  والحكم : الهلاك . فهذا محض قياس  العلة ، وقد أكده سبحانه بضرب من الأولى  ،   [ ص: 186 ] وهو أن من قبلنا كانوا أقوى منا فلم تدفع عنهم قوتهم وشدتهم ما حل بهم . ومنه قوله تعالى : كالذين   من قبلكم كانوا أشد منكم قوة وأكثر أموالا وأولادا فاستمتعوا بخلاقهم   فاستمتعتم بخلاقكم كما استمتع الذين من قبلكم بخلاقهم وخضتم كالذي خاضوا   أولئك حبطت أعمالهم في الدنيا والآخرة وأولئك هم الخاسرون   [ 9  ]  وقد اختلف في محل هذا الكاف وما يتعلق به ، فقيل : هو رفع خبر مبتدأ  محذوف  ، أي : أنتم كالذين من قبلكم . وقيل : نصب بفعل محذوف تقديره : فعلتم   كفعل الذين من قبلكم . والتشبيه على هذين القولين في أعمال الذين من قبل ،   وقيل : التشبيه في العذاب . ثم قيل : العامل محذوف ، أي : لعنهم وعذبهم   كما لعن [ الذين ] من قبلهم . وقيل بل العامل ما تقدم ، أي : وعد الله   المنافقين كوعد الذين من قبلكم ، ولعنهم كلعنهم ، ولهم عذاب مقيم كالعذاب   الذي لهم . 

 والمقصود أنه سبحانه ألحقهم بهم في الوعيد ، وسوى بينهم فيه كما تساووا في   الأعمال ، وكونهم كانوا أشد منهم قوة وأكثر أموالا وأولادا فرق غير مؤثر ،   فعلق الحكم بالوصف الجامع المؤثر ، وألغى الوصف الفارق ، ثم نبه على أن   مشاركتهم في الأعمال اقتضت مشاركتهم في الجزاء ، فقال : فاستمتعوا بخلاقهم فاستمتعتم بخلاقكم كما استمتع الذين من قبلكم بخلاقهم وخضتم كالذي خاضوا   [ 9 ] فهذه هي العلة المؤثرة والوصف الجامع ، وقوله : أولئك حبطت أعمالهم هو الحكم ، والذين من قبلهم الأصل ، والمخاطبون الفرع . 

 قال عبد الرزاق  في تفسيره : أنا معمر  عن الحسن  في قوله : فاستمتعوا بخلاقهم قال بدينهم ، ويروى عن  أبي هريرة    . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (300)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ 
صـ 187 إلى صـ 193


وقال  ابن عباس     : استمتعوا بنصيبهم من  الآخرة في الدنيا   . وقال آخرون : بنصيبهم من  الدنيا . وحقيقة الأمر أن  الخلاق هو النصيب والحظ ، كأنه الذي خلق للإنسان  وقدر له ، كما يقال :  قسمه الذي قسم له ، ونصيبه الذي نصب له أي : أثبت ،  وقطه الذي قط له أي :  قطع ، ومنه قوله تعالى : وما له في الآخرة من خلاق   [ 2 \ 200 ] وقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إنما يلبس الحرير في الدنيا من لا خلاق له في الآخرة   " . والآية تتناول ما ذكره السلف كله ، فإنه سبحانه قال : كانوا أشد منهم قوة   [ 9 ] فبتلك القوة التي كانت فيهم كانوا يستطيعون أن يعملوا للدنيا والآخرة ، وكذلك الأموال ، والأولاد ، وتلك القوة ،   [ ص:  187 ] والأموال  والأولاد هي الخلاق ، فاستمتعوا بقوتهم وأموالهم في  الدنيا ، ونفس الأعمال  التي عملوها بهذه القوة من الخلاق الذي استمتعوا به  . 

 ولو أرادوا بذلك الله والدار الآخرة لكان لهم خلاق في الآخرة ، فتمتعهم   بها أخذ حظوظهم العاجلة ، وهذا حال من لم يعمل إلا لدنياه سواء كان عمله من   جنس العبادات أو غيرها . ثم ذكر سبحانه حال الفروع ، فقال : فاستمتعتم بخلاقكم كما استمتع الذين من قبلكم بخلاقهم فدل هذا على أن حكمهم حكمهم ، وأنهم ينالهم ما ينالهم ؛ لأن حكم النظير حكم نظيره . ثم قال : وخضتم كالذي خاضوا   . فقيل " الذي " صفة لمصدر محذوف ، أي : كالمخوض الذي خاضوا ، وقيل : لموصوف محذوف . أي : كخوض القوم الذي خاضوا وهو فاعل الخوض . 

 وقيل : " الذي " مصدرية كـ " ما " أي : كخوضهم . وقيل : هي موضع " الذين "   . والمقصود أنه سبحانه جمع بين الاستمتاع بالخلاق وبين الخوض بالباطل ؛   لأن فساد الدين إما أن يقع بالاعتقاد بالباطل والتكلم به وهو الخوض ، أو   يقع بالعمل بخلاف الحق ، والصواب وهو الاستمتاع بالخلاق . فالأول البدع .   والثاني اتباع الهوى ، وهذان هما أصل كل شر وفتنة وبلاء ، وبهما كذبت الرسل   وعصي الرب ، ودخلت النار وحلت العقوبات . 

 فالأول من جهة الشبهات ، والثاني من جهة الشهوات ؛ ولهذا كان السلف يقولون   : احذروا من الناس صنفين : صاحب هوى فتنه هواه ، وصاحب دنيا أعجبته دنياه  .  وكانوا يقولون : احذروا فتنة العالم الفاجر ، والعابد الجاهل ؛ فإن   فتنتهما فتنة لكل مفتون ، فهذا يشبه المغضوب عليهم الذين يعلمون الحق   ويعملون بخلافه ، وهذا يشبه الضالين الذين يعملون بغير علم . 

 وفي صفة  الإمام أحمد  عن  الدنيا ما كان  أصبره ، وبالماضين ما كان أشبهه أتته البدع فنفاها ،  والدنيا فأباها .  وهذه حال أئمة المتقين ، الذين وصفهم الله تعالى في كتابه  بقوله : وجعلنا منهم أئمة يهدون بأمرنا لما صبروا وكانوا بآياتنا يوقنون   [ 32 \ 24 ] فبالصبر تترك الشهوات ، وباليقين تدفع الشبهات ، كما قال تعالى : وتواصوا بالحق وتواصوا بالصبر   [ 103 \ 3 ] وقوله تعالى : واذكر عبادنا إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب أولي الأيدي والأبصار   [ 38 \ 45 ] . 

 [ ص: 188 ] وفي بعض المراسيل : " إن الله يحب البصر النافذ عند ورود الشبهات ، ويحب العقل الكامل عند حلول الشهوات . فقوله تعالى : فاستمتعتم بخلاقكم إشارة إلى اتباع الشهوات ، وهو داء العصاة . وقوله : وخضتم كالذي خاضوا إشارة   إلى الشبهات ، وهو داء المبتدعة وأهل الأهواء والخصومات ، وكثيرا ما   يجتمعان ، فقل من تجده فاسد الاعتقاد إلا وفساد اعتقاده يظهر في عمله .   والمقصود أن الله أخبر أن في هذه الأمة من يستمتع بخلاقه كما استمتع الذين   من قبله بخلاقهم ، ويخوض كخوضهم ، وأن لهم من الذم والوعيد كما للذين من   قبلهم ، ثم حضهم على القياس والاعتبار بمن قبلهم ، فقال : ألم   يأتهم نبأ الذين من قبلهم قوم نوح وعاد وثمود وقوم إبراهيم وأصحاب مدين   والمؤتفكات أتتهم رسلهم بالبينات فما كان الله ليظلمهم ولكن كانوا أنفسهم   يظلمون   [ 9 \ 70 ] فتأمل صحة هذا القياس وإفادته لما علق عليه  من  الحكم ، وأن الأصل والفرع قد تساويا في المعنى الذي علق به العقاب ،   وأكده كما تقدم بضرب من الأولى وهو شدة القوة وكثرة الأموال والأولاد ،   فإذا لم يتعذر على الله عقاب الأقوى منهم بذنبه فكيف يتعذر عليه عقاب من هو   دونه . ومنه قوله تعالى : وربك الغني ذو الرحمة إن يشأ يذهبكم ويستخلف من بعدكم ما يشاء كما أنشأكم من ذرية قوم آخرين   [ 6 \ 133 ] فهذا قياس جلي ، يقول سبحانه : إن شئت أذهبتكم واستخلفت غيركم ، كما أذهبت من قبلكم واستخلفتكم ، بذكر أركان القياس الأربعة   : علة الحكم وهي عموم مشيئته وكمالها ، والحكم وهو إذهابه إياهم وإتيانه   بغيرهم ، والأصل وهو ما كان من قبل ، والفرع وهم المخاطبون . ومنه قوله   تعالى : بل كذبوا بما لم يحيطوا بعلمه ولما يأتهم تأويله كذلك كذب الذين من قبلهم فانظر كيف كان عاقبة الظالمين     [ 10 \ 39 ] فأخبر أن من قبل المكذبين أصل يعتبر به ، والفرع نفوسهم ،   فإذا ساووهم في المعنى ساووهم في العاقبة . ومنه قوله تعالى : إنا أرسلنا إليكم رسولا شاهدا عليكم كما أرسلنا إلى فرعون رسولا فعصى فرعون الرسول فأخذناه أخذا وبيلا   [ 73 \ 15 - 16 ] فأخبر سبحانه أنه أرسل موسى  إلى فرعون  ، وأن فرعون  عصى رسوله فأخذه أخذا وبيلا . فهكذا من عصى منكم محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهذا في القرآن كثير جدا فقد فتح لك بابه . 
فصل 

 وأما قياس الدلالة فهو الجمع بين الأصل والفرع ، بدليل العلة وملزومها . ومنه   [ ص: 189 ] قوله تعالى : ومن آياته أنك ترى الأرض خاشعة فإذا أنزلنا عليها الماء اهتزت وربت إن الذي أحياها لمحيي الموتى إنه على كل شيء قدير     [ 41 \ 39 ] فدل سبحانه عباده بما أراهم من الإحياء الذي تحققوه وشاهدوه  ،  على الإحياء الذي استبعدوه ، وذلك قياس إحياء على إحياء ، واعتبار  الشيء  فنظيره ، والعلة الموجبة هي عموم قدرته سبحانه وكمال حكمته ، وإحياء  الأرض  دليل العلة ، ومنه قوله تعالى : يخرج الحي من الميت ويخرج الميت من الحي ويحيي الأرض بعد موتها وكذلك تخرجون   [ 30 \ 19 ] . 

 فدل بالنظير على النظير ، وقرب أحدهما من الآخر جدا بلفظ الإخراج ، أي :   يخرجون من الأرض أحياء كما يخرج الحي من الميت ويخرج الميت من الحي ، ومنه   قوله تعالى : أيحسب الإنسان أن يترك سدى ألم يك نطفة من مني يمنى ثم كان علقة فخلق فسوى فجعل منه الزوجين الذكر والأنثى أليس ذلك بقادر على أن يحيي الموتى     [ 75 \ 36 - 40 ] فبين سبحانه كيفية الخلق واختلاف أحوال الماء في الرحم   إلى أن صار منه الزوجان : الذكر والأنثى ، وذلك أمارة وجود صانع قادر على   ما يشاء ، ونبه سبحانه عباده بما أحدثه في النطفة المهينة الحقيرة من   الأطوار ، وسوقها في مراتب الكمال ، من مرتبة إلى مرتبة أعلى منها ، حتى   صارت بشرا سويا في أحسن خلقة وتقويم ، على أنه لا يحسن به أن يترك هذا   البشر سدى مهملا معطلا . لا يأمره ، ولا ينهاه ، ولا يقيمه في عبوديته ،   وقد ساقه في مراتب الكمال من حين كان نطفة إلى أن صار بشرا سويا ، فكذلك   يسوقه في مراتب كماله طبقا بعد طبق ، وحالا بعد حال ، إلى أن يصير جاره في   داره يتمتع بأنواع النعيم ، وينظر إلى وجهه ، ويسمع كلامه . . . إلى آخر   كلام ابن القيم  ، فإنه  أطال في ذكر الأمثلة  على النحو المذكور ، ولم نذكر جميع كلامه خوفا من  الإطالة المملة ، وفيما  ذكرنا من كلامه تنبيه على ما لم نذكره ، وقد تكلم  على قياس الشبه ، فقال  فيه : 

 وأما قياس الشبه فلم يحكه الله سبحانه إلا عن المبطلين . فمنه قوله تعالى إخبارا عن إخوة يوسف   أنهم قالوا لما وجدوا الصواع في رحل أخيهم : إن يسرق فقد سرق أخ له من قبل     [ 12 \ 77 ] فلم يجمعوا بين الفرع والأصل بعلة ولا دليلها ، وإنما  ألحقوا  أحدهما بالآخر من غير دليل جامع سوى مجرد الشبه الجامع بينه وبين يوسف  ،   فقالوا هذا مقيس على أخيه بينهما شبه من وجوه عديدة ، وذلك قد سرق فكذلك   هذا ، وهذا هو الجمع بالشبه الفارغ ، والقياس بالصورة المجردة عن العلة   المقتضية للتساوي ، وهو قياس فاسد ، والتساوي في قرابة الأخوة ليس بعلة   للتساوي في السرقة لو كان حقا ، ولا دليل على   [ ص: 190 ] التساوي فيها ، فيكون الجمع لنوع شبه خال من العلة ودليلها . 

 ثم ذكر لقياس الشبه الفاسد أمثلة أخرى في الآيات الدالة على أن الكفار   كذبوا الرسل بقياس الشبه حيث شبهوهم بالبشر ، وزعموا أن ذلك الشبه مانع من   رسالتهم . كقوله تعالى عن الكفار أنهم قالوا : ما نراك إلا بشرا مثلنا   [ 11 \ 27 ] وقوله تعالى عنهم : ما هذا إلا بشر مثلكم يأكل مما تأكلون منه الآية   [ 23 \ 33 ] . إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . فالمشابهة بين الرسل وغيرهم في  كون  الجميع بشرا لا تقتضي المساواة بينهم في انتقاء الرسالة عنهم جميعا ،  ولما  قالوا للرسل : ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا   [ 36 \ 15 ] أجابوهم بقولهم : إن نحن إلا بشر مثلكم ولكن الله يمن على من يشاء من عباده     [ 14 \ 11 ] وقياس الكفار الرسل على سائر البشر في عدم الرسالة قياس  ظاهر  البطلان ؛ لأن الواقع من التخصيص والتفضيل ، وجعل بعض البشر شريفا  وبعضه  دنيا ، وبعضه مرءوسا وبعضه رئيسا ، وبعضه ملكا وبعضه سوقا - يبطل  هذا  القياس . كما أشار إليه جواب الرسل المذكور آنفا ، يشير إليه قوله  تعالى : أهم  يقسمون رحمة ربك نحن قسمنا بينهم معيشتهم  في الحياة الدنيا ورفعنا بعضهم  فوق بعض درجات ليتخذ بعضهم بعضا سخريا  ورحمة ربك خير مما يجمعون   [ 43 ] وهذه الأمثلة من قياس الشبه ليس فيها وصف مناسب بالذات ولا بالتبع . فلذلك كانت باطلة . 

 ثم ذكر ابن القيم  أن جميع الأمثال في القرآن كلها   قياسات شبه صحيحة ؛ لأن حقيقة المثل تشبيه شيء بشيء في حكمه ، وتقريب   المعقول من المحسوس أو أحد المحسوسين من الآخر واعتبار أحدهما بالآخر . ثم   سرد الأمثال القرآنية ذلك فيها واحدا واحدا ، وأطال الكلام في ذلك فأجاد   وأفاد . 

 وقال في آخر كلامه : قالوا فهذا بعض ما اشتمل عليه القرآن من التمثيل ،   والقياس ، والجمع ، والفرق ، واعتبار العلل ، والمعاني وارتباطها بأحكامها   تأثيرا واستدلالا . قالوا : وقد ضرب الله سبحانه الأمثال ، وصرفها قدرا   وشرعا ، ويقظة ومناما ، ودل عباده على الاعتبار بذلك ، وعبورهم من الشيء   إلى نظيره ، واستدلالهم بالنظير على النظير . بل هذا أصل عبارة الرؤيا التي   هي جزء من أجزاء النبوة ، ونوع من أنواع الوحي ، فإنها مبنية على القياس ،   والتمثيل ، واعتبار المعقول بالمحسوس . 

 ألا ترى أن الثياب في التأويل كالقمص تدل على الدين فما كان فيها من طول أو   [ ص:  191 ] قصر  ، أو نظافة أو دنس فهو في الدين . كما أول النبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم -  القميص بالدين والعلم ، والقدر المشترك بينهما أن كلا منهما  يستر صاحبه  ويجمله بين الناس . 

 ومن هذا تأويل اللبن بالفطرة ؛ لما في كل منهما من التغذية الموجبة للحياة   وكمال النشأة ، وأن الطفل إذا خلي وفطرته لم يعدل عن اللبن . فهو مفطور   على إيثاره على ما سواه ، وكذلك فطرة الإسلام التي فطر الله عليها الناس . 

 ومن هذا تأويل البقر بأهل الدين والخير الذين بهم عمارة الأرض ، كما أن   البقر كذلك مع عدم شرها وكثرة خيرها ، وحاجة الأرض وأهلها إليها ؛ ولهذا   لما رأى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بقرا تنحر كان ذلك نحرا في أصحابه . 

 ومن ذلك تأويل الزرع والحرث بالعمل ؛ لأن العامل زارع للخير والشر ، ولا   بد أن يخرج له ما بذره كما يخرج للباذر زرع ما بذره ، فالدنيا مزرعة ،   والأعمال البذر ، ويوم القيامة يوم طلوع الزرع وحصاده . 

 ومن ذلك تأويل الخشب المقطوع المتساند بالمنافقين ، والجامع بينهما أن   المنافق لا روح فيه ، ولا ظل ، ولا ثمر ، فهو بمنزلة الخشب الذي هو كذلك ؛   ولهذا شبه تعالى المنافقين بالخشب المسندة ؛ لأنهم أجسام خالية عن الإيمان   والخير ، وفي كونها مسندة نكتة أخرى وهي أن الخشب إذا انتفع به جعل في  سقف  أو جدار أو غيرهما من مظان الانتفاع ، وما دام متروكا فارغا غير منتفع  به  جعل مسندا بعضه إلى بعض ، فشبه المنافقين بالخشب في الحالة التي لا  ينتفع  فيها بها . . . إلى آخر كلامه . وقد ذكر أشياء كثيرة من عبارة  الرؤيا فأجاد  وأفاد ، وكلها راجعة إلى اعتبار النظير بنظيره ، وذلك كله  يدل دلالة واضحة  على أن نظير الحق حق ، ونظير الباطل باطل . 

 ثم قال ابن القيم    :  فهذا شرع الله وقدره  ووحيه ، وثوابه وعقابه ، كله قائم بهذا الأصل وهو  إلحاق النظير بالنظير ،  واعتبار المثل بالمثل ؛ ولهذا يذكر الشارع العلل  والأوصاف المؤثرة ،  والمعاني المعتبرة في الأحكام القدرية ، والشرعية ،  والجزائية ؛ ليدل بذلك  على تعلق الحكم بها أين وجدت ، واقتضائها لأحكامها ،  وعدم تخلفها عنها  إلا لمانع يعارض اقتضاءها ويوجب تخلف آثارها عنها ،  كقوله تعالى : ذلك بأنهم شاقوا الله ورسوله   [ 59 \ 4 ] ذلكم بأنه إذا دعي الله وحده كفرتم   [ 40 \ 12 ] ذلكم بأنكم اتخذتم آيات الله هزوا   [ 45 \ 35 ] ذلكم بما كنتم تفرحون في الأرض بغير الحق وبما   [ ص: 192 ] كنتم تمرحون   [ 40 ] ذلك بأنهم اتبعوا ما أسخط الله وكرهوا رضوانه فأحبط أعمالهم   [ 47 \ 28 ] ذلك بأنهم قالوا للذين كرهوا ما نزل الله سنطيعكم في بعض الأمر   [ 47 \ 26 ] وذلكم ظنكم الذي ظننتم بربكم أرداكم   [ 41 ] . 

 وقد جاء التعليل في الكتاب العزيز بالباء تارة ، وباللام تارة ، وبـ " أن "   تارة ، وبمجموعهما تارة ، وبـ " كي " تارة ، و " من أجل " تارة ، وترتيب   الجزاء على الشرط تارة ، وبالفاء المؤذنة بالسببية تارة ، وترتيب الحكم  على  الوصف المقتضي له تارة ، وبـ " لما " تارة ، وبـ " أن " المشددة تارة ،   وبـ " لعل " تارة ، وبالمفعول له تارة . فالأول كما تقدم ، واللام كقوله :  ذلك لتعلموا أن الله يعلم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض   [ 5 \ 97 ] و " أن " كقوله : أن تقولوا إنما أنزل الكتاب على طائفتين من قبلنا   [ 6 \ 156 ] ثم قيل : التقدير لئلا تقولوا ، وقيل : كراهة أن تقولوا . و " أن واللام " كقوله : لئلا يكون للناس على الله حجة بعد الرسل   [ 4 \ 165 ] وغالب ما يكون هذا النوع في النفي ، فتأمله . 

 و " كي " كقوله : كي لا يكون دولة   [ 59 \ 7 ] والشرط والجزاء كقوله : وإن تصبروا وتتقوا لا يضركم كيدهم شيئا   [ 3 \ 120 ] والفاء كقوله : فكذبوه فأهلكناهم   [ 26 \ 139 ] فعصوا رسول ربهم فأخذهم أخذة رابية   [ 69 \ 10 ] فعصى فرعون الرسول فأخذناه أخذا وبيلا   [ 73 \ 16 ] وترتيب الحكم على الوصف كقوله : يهدي به الله من اتبع رضوانه   [ 5 \ 15 ] وقوله : يرفع الله الذين آمنوا منكم والذين أوتوا العلم درجات   [ 58 \ 11 ] وقوله : إنا لا نضيع أجر المصلحين   [ 7 \ 170 ] ولا نضيع أجر المحسنين   [ 12 \ 56 ] وأن الله لا يهدي كيد الخائنين   [ 12 \ 52 ] ولما كقوله : فلما آسفونا انتقمنا منهم   [ 43 ] فلما عتوا عن ما نهوا عنه قلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين   [ 7 \ 166 ] وإن المشددة كقوله : إنهم كانوا قوم سوء فأغرقناهم أجمعين   [ 21 \ 77 ] إنهم كانوا قوم سوء فاسقين   [ 21 ] ولعل كقوله : لعله يتذكر أو يخشى   [ 20 \ 44 ] لعلكم تعقلون   [ 2 ] لعلكم تذكرون   [ 24 ] والمفعول له كقوله : وما لأحد عنده من نعمة تجزى إلا ابتغاء وجه ربه الأعلى ولسوف يرضى   [ 92 \ 19 - 21 ] أي : لم يفعل ذلك جزاء نعمة أحد من الناس ، وإنما فعله ابتغاء وجه ربه الأعلى . و " من أجل " كقوله : من أجل ذلك كتبنا على بني إسرائيل   [ 5 ] . 

 [ ص: 193 ] وقد  ذكر النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - علل الأحكام ، والأوصاف المؤثرة فيها ؛  ليدل على ارتباطها بها ،  وتعديها بتعدي أوصافها وعللها ، كقوله في نبيذ  التمر : " تمرة طيبة ، وماء طهور   " ، وقوله : " إنما جعل الاستئذان من أجل البصر   " ، وقوله : " إنما نهيتكم من أجل الدافة   " ، وقوله في الهرة : " ليست بنجس ، إنها من الطوافين عليكم والطوافات   " ، ونهيه عن تغطية رأس المحرم الذي وقصته ناقته وتقريبه الطيب ، وقوله : " فإنه يبعث يوم القيامة ملبيا   " ، وقوله : " إنكم إذا فعلتم ذلكم قطعتم أرحامكم   " ذكره تعليلا لنهيه عن نكاح المرأة على عمتها وخالتها . وقوله تعالى : ويسألونك عن المحيض قل هو أذى فاعتزلوا النساء في المحيض   [ 2 \ 222 ] وقوله في الخمر والميسر : إنما يريد الشيطان أن يوقع بينكم العداوة والبغضاء في الخمر والميسر ويصدكم عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة فهل أنتم منتهون   [ 5 \ 91 ] وقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقد سئل عن بيع الرطب بالتمر - : " أينقص الرطب إذا جف " ؟ قالوا نعم . فنهى عنه   . وقوله : " لا يتناجى اثنان دون الثالث ؛ فإن ذلك يحزنه   " . وقوله : " إذا وقع الذباب في إناء أحدكم فامقلوه ، فإن في أحد جناحيه داء وفي الآخر دواء ، وإنه يتقي بالجناح الذي فيه الداء   " وقوله : " إن الله ورسوله ينهيانكم عن لحوم الحمر ؛ فإنها رجس   " وقال - وقد سئل عن مس الذكر هل ينقض الوضوء " هل هو إلا بضعة منك   " ، وقوله في ابنة حمزة    : " إنها لا تحل لي ؛ إنها ابنة أخي من الرضاعة   " ، وقوله في الصدقة : " إنها لا تحل لآل محمد  ؛ إنما هي أوساخ الناس   " . وقد قرب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الأحكام لأمته بذكر نظائرها وأسبابها ، وضرب لها الأمثال . . . إلى آخر كلامه . 

 وقد ذكر فيه أقيسة فعلها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - منها قياس القبلة على المضمضة في حديث عمر  المتقدم ، وقياس دين الله على دين الآدمي في وجوب القضاء . وقد قدمناه مستوفى كما قبله في سورة " بني إسرائيل    " . 

 ومنها قياس العكس في حديث : أيأتي أحدنا شهوته ويكون له فيها أجر ؟ قال : " أرأيتم وضعها في حرام ، أيكون عليه وزر   " وقد قدمناه مستوفى في سورة " التوبة " . 

 ومنها قصة الذي ولدت امرأته غلاما أسود ، وقد قدمنا ذلك مستوفى في سورة " بني إسرائيل    " . 

 ومنها حديث المستحاضة الذي قاس فيه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - دم العرق   الذي هو دم الاستحاضة على غيره من دماء العروق التي لا تكون حيضا . وكل   ذلك يدل على أن إلحاق   [ ص: 194 ] النظير بالنظير من الشرع ، لا مخالف له كما يزعمه الظاهرية ومن تبعهم . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (301)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ 
صـ 194 إلى صـ 200

*
*المسألة الرابعة 

 اعلم أن الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - كانوا يجتهدون في مسائل الفقه في حياة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولم ينكر عليهم ، وبعد وفاته من غير نكير . وسنذكر هنا إن شاء الله تعالى أمثلة كثيرة لذلك . 

 فمن ذلك أمره - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أصحابه أن يصلوا العصر في بني قريظة  ،  فاجتهد بعضهم وصلاها في الطريق ، وقال : لم يرد منا تأخير العصر ، وإنما  أراد سرعة النهوض . فنظروا إلى المعنى . واجتهد آخرون وأخروها إلى بني قريظة  ، فصلوها ليلا . وقد نظروا إلى اللفظ ، وهؤلاء سلف أهل الظاهر ، وأولئك سلف أصحاب المعاني والقياس . 

 ومنها : أن عليا    -  رضي الله عنه - لما كان باليمن أتاه ثلاثة نفر يختصمون في غلام ، فقال كل  منهم : هو ابني . فأقرع بينهم ، فجعل الولد للقارع ، وجعل عليه للرجلين  الآخرين ثلثي الدية . فبلغ ذلك النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فضحك حتى بدت  نواجذه من قضاء علي    - رضي الله عنه . ومنها : اجتهاد  سعد بن معاذ    - رضي الله عنه - في حكمه في بني قريظة  ، وقد صوبه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقال : " لقد حكمت فيهم بحكم الله من فوق سبع سماوات   " . 

 ومنها : اجتهاد الصالحين اللذين خرجا في سفر فحضرت الصلاة وليس معهما ماء ،  فصليا ثم وجدا الماء في الوقت ، فأعاد أحدهما ولم يعد الآخر . فصوبهما النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقال للذي لم يعد : " أصبت السنة وأجزأتك صلاتك " ، وقال للآخر : " لك الأجر مرتين   " . 

 ومنها : اجتهاد مجزز المدلجي  بالقيافة ، وقال : إن أقدام زيد  وأسامة  بعضها  من بعض ، وقد سر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بذلك حتى برقت أسارير وجهه .  وذلك دليل على صحة إلحاق ذلك القائف الفرع بالأصل ، مع أن زيدا  أبيض وأسامة  أسود ، فألحق هذا القائف الفرع بنظيره وأصله ، وألغى وصف السواد والبياض الذي لا تأثير له في الحكم . 

 ومنها  : اجتهاد أبي بكر الصديق - رضي الله عنه - في الكلالة ، قال : أقول فيها برأيي ، فإن يكن صوابا فمن الله ، وإن يكن خطأ فمني ومن الشيطان ( أراه ما خلا الوالد والولد ) فلما استخلف عمر  قال : إني لأستحيي من الله أن أرد شيئا قاله أبو بكر    . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : ومن أغرب الأشياء عندي ما جاء عن  عمر بن الخطاب    - رضي الله عنه - من أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أشار له إلى معنى الكلالة إشارة واضحة ظاهرة   [ ص: 195 ] جدا . ولم يفهمها عنه مع كمال فهمه وعلمه ، وأن الوحي ينزل مطابقا لقوله مرارا ، وذلك أنه - رضي الله عنه - قال : ما  سألت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن شيء أكثر ما سألته عن الكلالة حتى  طعن بأصبعه في صدري وقال : " تكفيك آية الصيف التي في آخر سورة النساء    " . وهذا الإرشاد من النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - واضح كل الوضوح في أنه  يريد أن الكلالة هي ما عدا الولد والوالد ؛ لأن آية الصيف المذكورة التي  أخبره أنها تكفيه دلت على ذلك دلالة كافية واضحة فقوله تعالى فيها : إن امرؤ هلك ليس له ولد   [ 4 \ 176 ] صريح في أن الكلالة لا يكون فيها ولد ، وقوله فيها : وله أخ أو أخت    [ 4 \ 12 ] يدل بالالتزام على أنها لا أب فيها ؛ لأن الإخوة والأخوات لا  يرثون مع الأب ، وذلك مما لا نزاع فيه ، فظهر أن آية الصيف المذكورة تدل  بكل وضوح على أن الكلالة ما عدا الولد والوالد ، ولم يفهم عمر    - رضي الله عنه - الإشارة النبوية المذكورة ، فالكمال التام له - جل وعلا - وحده ، سبحانه وتعالى علوا كبيرا . 

 ومنها   : اجتهاد  ابن مسعود    - رضي الله عنه    - في المرأة التي توفي زوجها ولم يفرض لها صداقا ولم يدخل بها ، فقال :  أقول فيها برأيي ، فإن كان صوابا فمن الله ، لها كمهر نسائها لا وكس ، ولا  شطط ، ولها الميراث وعليها العدة   . وقد شهد  لابن مسعود  بعض الصحابة أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قضى بنحو ذلك في بروع بنت واشق  ، ففرح بذلك . 

 ومنها : اجتهاد الصحابة في أن أبا بكر    - رضي الله عنه - أولى من غيره بالإمامة ؛ لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قدمه على غيره في إمامة الصلاة . 

 ومنها : اجتهاد أبي بكر  في العهد بالخلافة إلى عمر  ،  سواء قلنا : إنه من المصالح المرسلة أو قلنا : إنه قاس العهد بالولاية على  العقد لها . ومن ذلك اجتهادهم في جمع المصحف بالكتابة . ومن ذلك اجتهادهم  في الجد ، والإخوة ، والمشتركة المعروفة بالحمارية ، واليمية . 

 ومنها : اجتهاد أبي بكر  في التسوية بين الناس في العطاء ، واجتهاد عمر  في تفضيل بعضهم على بعض فيه . 

 ومنها : اجتهادهم في جلد السكران ثمانين ،  قالوا : إذا سكر هذى ، وإذا هذى افترى فحدوه حد الفرية . وأمثال هذا كثيرة  جدا ، وهي تدل على أن اجتهاد الصحابة في مسائل الفقه متواتر معنى ، فإن  الوقائع منهم في ذلك وإن لم تتواتر آحادها فمجموعها يفيد العلم   [ ص: 196 ] اليقيني لتواترها معنى ، كما لا يخفى على من تعلم ذلك . ورسالة  عمر بن الخطاب  إلى أبي موسى  المتضمنة لذلك مشهورة . وقال ابن القيم  في ( إعلام الموقعين ) : وقال  الشعبي  عن شريح  ، قال لي عمر     : اقض بما استبان لك من كتاب الله ، فإن لم تعلم كل كتاب الله فاقض بما  استبان لك من قضاء رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فإن لم تعلم كل أقضية  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فاقض بما استبان لك من أئمة المهتدين ،  فإن لم تعلم كل ما قضت به أئمة المهتدين فاجتهد رأيك ، واستشر أهل العلم  والصلاح   . . إلى أن قال : وقايس  علي بن أبي طالب    - رضي الله عنه -  زيد بن ثابت  في المكاتب ، وقايسه في الجد والإخوة ، وقاس  ابن عباس  الأضراس بالأصابع وقال : عقلها سواء ، اعتبروها بها . قال المزني     : الفقهاء من عهد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى يومنا هذا - وهلم  جرا - استعملوا المقاييس في الفقه في جميع الأحكام في أمر دينهم ، وأجمعوا  بأن نظير الحق حق ، ونظير الباطل باطل ، فلا يجوز لأحد إنكار القياس ؛ لأنه التشبيه بالأمور والتمثيل عليها . 

 قال أبو عمر  بعد حكاية ذلك عنه : ومن القياس المجمع عليه صيد ما عدا الكلب من الجوارح قياسا على الكلاب بقوله : وما علمتم من الجوارح مكلبين   [ 5 \ 4 ] وقال عز وجل : والذين يرمون المحصنات   [ 24 \ 4 ] فدخل في ذلك المحصنون قياسا . وكذلك قوله في الإماء : فإذا أحصن فإن أتين بفاحشة فعليهن نصف ما على المحصنات من العذاب   [ 4 \ 25 ] فدخل في ذلك العبد قياسا عند الجمهور إلا من شذ ممن لا يكاد يعد قوله خلافا . 

 وقال في جزاء الصيد المقتول في الإحرام : ومن قتله منكم متعمدا   [ 5 \ 95 ] فدخل فيه قتل الخطأ قياسا عند الجمهور إلا من شذ ، وقال : ياأيها الذين آمنوا إذا نكحتم المؤمنات ثم طلقتموهن من قبل أن تمسوهن فما لكم عليهن من عدة تعتدونها   [ 33 \ 49 ] فدخل في ذلك الكتابيات قياسا : 

 وقال في الشهادة في المداينات : فإن لم يكونا رجلين فرجل وامرأتان ممن ترضون من الشهداء    [ 2 \ 282 ] فدخل في معنى إذا تداينتم بدين إلى أجل مسمى قياسا للمواريث ،  والودائع ، والغصوب وسائر الأموال . وأجمعوا على توريث البنتين الثلثين  قياسا على الأختين . وقال عمن أعسر بما عليه من الربا : وإن كان ذو عسرة فنظرة إلى ميسرة   [ 2 \ 280 ] فدخل في ذلك كل معسر بدين حلال ، وثبت ذلك قياسه . 

 ومن هذا الباب توريث الذكر ضعفي ميراث الأنثى منفردا ، وإنما ورد النص في   [ ص: 197 ] اجتماعهما بقوله : يوصيكم الله في أولادكم للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين   [ 4 \ 11 ] وقال : وإن كانوا إخوة رجالا ونساء فللذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين   [ 4 \ 176 ] . 

 ومن هذا الباب قياس التظاهر بالبنت على التظاهر بالأم فيم لو قال لزوجته :  أنت علي كظهر بنتي . وقياس الرقبة في الظهار على الرقبة في القتل بشرط  الإيمان . وقياس تحريم الأختين وسائر القرابات من الإماء على الحرائر في  الجمع في التسري . قال : وهذا لو تقصيته لطال به الكتاب . 

 قلت : بعض هذه المسائل فيها نزاع ، وبعضها لا يعرف فيها نزاع بين السلف .  وقد رام بعض نفاة القياس إدخال هذه المسائل المجمع عليها في العمومات  اللفظية ، فأدخل قذف الرجال في قذف المحصنات ، وجعل المحصنات صفة للفروج لا  للنساء . وأدخل صيد الجوارح كلها في قوله : وما علمتم من الجوارح   [ 5 \ 4 ] وقوله : مكلبين [ 5 \ 4 ] وإن كان من لفظ الكلب فمعناه مغرين لها على الصيد ، قاله مجاهد  والحسن  ، وهو رواية عن  ابن عباس    . وقال أبو سليمان الدمشقي     : مكلبين معناه معلمين ، وإنما قيل لهم : مكلبين لأن الغالب من صيدهم  إنما يكون بالكلاب . وهؤلاء وإن أمكنهم ذلك في بعض المسائل ، كما جزموا  بتحريم أجزاء الخنزير لدخوله في قوله : فإنه رجس وأعادوا  الضمير إلى المضاف إليه دون المضاف فلا يمكنهم ذلك في كثير من المواضع ،  وهم يضطرون فيها ولا بد إلى القياس أو القول بما لم يقل به غيرهم ممن  تقدمهم . فلا يعلم أحد من أئمة الفتوى يقول في قول النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - وقد سئل عن فأرة وقعت بالسمن : " ألقوها وما حولها وكلوه " - : إن  ذلك يختص بالسمن دون سائر الأدهان والمائعات . هذا مما يقطع بأن الصحابة  والتابعين وأئمة الفتيا لا يفرقون فيه بين السمن والزيت والشيرج والدبس .  كما لا يفرق بين الفأرة والهرة في ذلك . 

 وكذلك نهى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن بيع الرطب بالتمر ، لا يفرق  عالم يفهم عن الله رسوله بين ذلك وبين العنب بالزبيب . ومن هذا أن الله  سبحانه قال في المطلقة ثلاثا : فإن طلقها فلا تحل له من بعد حتى تنكح زوجا غيره فإن طلقها فلا جناح عليهما أن يتراجعا إن ظنا أن يقيما حدود الله   [ 2 \ 230 ] أي : إن طلقها الثاني فلا جناح عليها وعلى الزوج الأول أن يتراجعا . 

 والمراد به تجديد العقد ، وليس ذلك مختصا بالصورة التي يطلق فيها الثاني  فقط ، بل متى تفارقا بموت أو خلع أو فسخ أو طلاق حلت للأول قياسا على  الطلاق . 

 [ ص: 198 ] ومن ذلك قول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا تأكلوا في آنية الذهب والفضة ، ولا تشربوا في صحافها ؛ فإنها لهم في الدنيا ولكم في الآخرة   " . وقوله : " الذي يشرب في آنية الذهب والفضة إنما يجرجر في بطنه نار جهنم    " وهذا التحريم لا يختص بالأكل والشرب ، بل يعم سائر وجوه الانتفاع ، فلا  يحل له أن يغتسل بها ، ولا يتوضأ بها ، ولا يكتحل منها ، وهذا أمر لا يشك  فيه عالم . 

 ومن ذلك نهي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المحرم عن لبس القميص ،  والسراويل ، والعمامة ، والخفين ، ولا يختص ذلك بهذه الأشياء فقط ، بل  يتعدى النهي إلى الجباب ، والأقبية ، والطيلسان ، والقلنسوة ، وما جرى مجرى  ذلك من الملبوسات . 

 ومن هذا قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إذا ذهب أحدكم إلى الغائط فليذهب معه بثلاثة أحجار    " فلو ذهب معه بخرقة تنظيف أكثر من الأحجار ، أو قطن أو صوف أو خز ونحو  ذلك جاز . وليس للشارع غرض في غير التنظيف والإزالة ، فما كان أبلغ في ذلك  كان مثل الأحجار في الجواز أو أولى . 

 ومن ذلك أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " نهى أن يبيع الرجل على بيع أخيه أو يخطب على خطبته    " . معلوم أن المفسدة التي نهي عنها في البيع والخطبة موجودة في الإجارة ،  فلا يحل له أن يؤجر على إجارته . وإن قدر دخول الإجارة في لفظ البيع العام  وهو بيع المنافع فحقيقتها غير حقيقة البيع ، وأحكامها غير أحكامه . 

 ومن ذلك قوله سبحانه وتعالى في آية التيمم : وإن كنتم جنبا فاطهروا وإن كنتم مرضى أو على سفر أو جاء أحد منكم من الغائط أو لامستم النساء فلم تجدوا ماء فتيمموا صعيدا طيبا    [ 5 \ 6 ] فألحقت الأمة أنواع الحدث الأصغر على اختلافها في نقضها  بالغائط . والآية لم تنص من أنواع الحدث الأصغر إلا عليه وعلى اللمس ، على  قول من فسره بما دون الجماع . وألحقت الاحتلام بملامسة النساء ، وألحقت  واجد ثمن الماء بواجده ، وألحقت من خاف على نفسه أو بهائمه من العطش إذا  توضأ بعادم الماء ، فجوزت له التيمم وهو واجد للماء . وألحقت من خشي المرض  من شدة برد الماء بالمريض في العدول عنه إلى البدل . وإدخال هذه الأحكام  وأمثالها في العمومات المعنوية التي لا يستريب من له فهم عن الله ورسوله في  قصد عمومها وتعليق الحكم به ، وكونه متعلقا بمصلحة العبد - أولى من  إدخالها في عمومات لفظية بعيدة التناول لها ليست بحرية الفهم   [ ص: 199 ] مما لا ينكر تناول العموميين لها . فمن الناس من يتنبه لهذا ، ومنهم من يتفطن لتناول العموميين لها . 

 ومن ذلك قوله تعالى : وإن كنتم على سفر ولم تجدوا كاتبا فرهان مقبوضة    [ 2 \ 283 ] قاست الأمة الرهن في الحضر على الرهن في السفر مع وجود  الكاتب على الرهن مع عدمه . فإن استدل على ذلك بأن النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - رهن درعه في الحضر فلا عموم في ذلك ؛ فإنما رهنها على شعير استقرضه  من يهودي ، فلا بد من القياس إما على الآية وإما على السنة . 

 ومن ذلك أن  سمرة بن جندب  لما باع خمر أهل الذمة  وأخذ ثمنها في العشور التي عليهم فبلغ ذلك عمر  قال : قاتل الله سمرة  ؟ أما علم أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " لعن الله اليهود  ؛ حرمت عليهم الشحوم فجملوها وباعوها وأكلوا أثمانها   " وهذا محض القياس من عمر    - رضي الله عنه . 

 فإن تحريم الشحوم على اليهود  كتحريم الخمر على المسلمين . وكما يحرم ثمن الشحوم المحرمة فكذلك يحرم ثمن الخمر الحرام . 

 ومن ذلك أن الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - جعلوا العبد على النصف من الحر في  النكاح ، والطلاق ، والعدة ؛ قياسا على ما نص الله عليه من قوله : فإذا أحصن فإن أتين بفاحشة فعليهن نصف ما على المحصنات من العذاب    [ 4 \ 25 ] ثم ذكر آثارا دالة على أن الصحابة جعلوا العبد على النصف من  الحر فيما ذكر قياسا على ما نص الله عليه من تنصيف الحد على الأمة . 

 ومن ذلك توريث  عثمان بن عفان    - رضي الله عنه - المبتوتة في مرض الموت برأيه ، ووافقه الصحابة على ذلك . 

 ومن ذلك قول  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - في نهي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن بيع الطعام قبل قبضه ، قال : أحسب كل شيء بمنزلة الطعام . 

 ومن ذلك أن عمر  وزيدا     - رضي الله عنهما - لما قالا : إن الأم ترث ما بقي بعد أحد الزوجين في  مسألة زوج أو زوجة مع الأبوين ، قاسا وجود أحد الزوجين مع الأبوين على ما  إذا لم يكن هناك زوج ولا زوجة ، فإنه حينئذ يكون للأب ضعف ما للأم ، فقدرا  أن الباقي بعد الزوج أو الزوجة كل المال . وهذا من أحسن القياس ؛ فإن قاعدة  الفرائض أن الذكر والأنثى إذا اجتمعا وكانا في درجة واحدة ، فإما أن يأخذ  الذكر ضعف ما تأخذه الأنثى   [ ص: 200 ] كالأولاد  وبني الأب ، وإما أن تساويه كولد الأم ، وأما أن الأنثى تأخذ ضعف ما يأخذ  مع مساواته لها في درجته ، فلا عهد به في الشريعة . فهذا من أحسن الفهم عن  الله ورسوله . 

 ومن ذلك أخذ الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - في الفرائض بالعول ، وإدخال النقص  على جميع ذوي الفرائض قياسا على إدخال النقص على الغرماء إذا ضاق مال  المفلس عن توفيتهم . ولا شك أن العول الذي أخذ به الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم -  أعدل من توفية بعض المستحقين حقه كاملا ونقص بعضهم بعض حقه ، فهذا ظلم لا  شك فيه ، وأمثال هذا كثيرة ، فلو تقصيناها لطال الكلام جدا . وهذه الوقائع  التي ذكرنا وأمثالها مما لم نذكر تدل دلالة قطعية على أن الصحابة - رضي  الله عنهم - كانوا يستعملون القياس في الأحكام ، ويعرفونها بالأمثال  والأشباه والنظائر ، ولا يلتفت إلى من يقدح في كل سند من أسانيدها ، فإنها  في كثرة طرقها واختلاف مخارجها وأنواعها جارية مجرى التواتر المعنوي الذي  لا شك فيه وإن لم يثبت كل فرد من الإخبار بها كما هو معروف في أصول الفقه  وعلم الحديث . 
المسألة الخامسة 

 اعلم أن القياس جاءت على منعه في الجملة أدلة كثيرة ، وبها تمسك الظاهرية  ومن تبعهم ، وسنذكر هنا إن شاء الله جملا وافية من ذلك ثم نبين الصواب فيه إن شاء الله تعالى . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (302)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ 
صـ 201 إلى صـ 207

*
*

 قالوا : فمن ذلك قوله تعالى : فإن تنازعتم في شيء فردوه إلى الله والرسول إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر    [ 4 \ 59 ] وأجمع المسلمون على أن الرد إلى الله سبحانه هو الرد إلى  كتابه ، والرد إلى الرسول - صلوات الله وسلامه عليه وعلى آله وصحبه - هو  الرد إليه في حضوره وحياته ، وإلى سنته في غيبته وبعد مماته ، والقياس ليس  بهذا ولا هذا ، ولا يقال : الرد إلى القياس هو من الرد إلى الله ورسوله ؛  لدلالة كتاب الله وسنة رسوله - عليه الصلاة والسلام - كما تقدم تقريره ؛  لأن الله سبحانه إنما ردنا إلى كتابه وسنة رسوله ، ولم يردنا إلى قياس  عقولنا وآرائنا فقط ، بل قال تعالى لنبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : وأن احكم بينهم بما أنزل الله   [ 5 \ 49 ] وقال : إنا أنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق لتحكم بين الناس بما أراك الله   [ 4 \ 105 ] ولم يقل بما رأيت أنت . وقال : ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون   [ 5 \ 44 ] ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الظالمون   [ 5 \ 45 ]   [ ص: 201 ] ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الفاسقون   [ 5 \ 47 ] وقال تعالى : اتبعوا ما أنزل إليكم من ربكم   [ 7 \ 3 ] وقال تعالى : ونزلنا عليك الكتاب تبيانا لكل شيء   [ 16 \ 89 ] وقال : أولم يكفهم أنا أنزلنا عليك الكتاب يتلى عليهم إن في ذلك لرحمة وذكرى لقوم يؤمنون   [ 29 \ 51 ] وقال : قل إن ضللت فإنما أضل على نفسي وإن اهتديت فبما يوحي إلي ربي   [ 34 \ 50 ] فلو كان القياس هدى لم ينحصر الهدى في الوحي . وقال : فلا وربك لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموك فيما شجر بينهم   [ 4 \ 65 ] فنفى الإيمان حتى يوجد تحكيمه وحده ، وهو تحكيمه في حال حياته وتحكيم سنته فقط بعد وفاته ، وقال تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تقدموا بين يدي الله ورسوله    [ 49 ] أي : لا تقولوا حتى يقول . قال نفاة القياس : والإخبار عنه بأنه  حرم ما سكت عنه ، أو أوجبه قياسا على ما تكلم بتحريمه أو إيجابه تقدم بين  يديه ، فإنه إذا قال : حرمت عليكم الربا في البر ، فقلنا : ونحن نقيس على  قولك البلوط ، فهذا محض التقدم ، قالوا : وقد حرم سبحانه أن نقول عليه ما  لا نعلم ، فإذا قلنا ذلك فقد واقعنا هذا المحرم يقينا ، فإنا غير عالمين  بأنه أراد من تحريم الربا في الذهب والفضة تحريمه في القديد من اللحوم ،  وهذا قفو منا ما ليس لنا به علم ، وتعد لما حد لنا ومن يتعد حدود الله فقد ظلم نفسه والواجب  أن نقف عند حدوده ، ولا نتجاوزها ، ولا نقصر بها . ولا يقال : فإبطال  القياس وتحريمه والنهي عنه تقدم بين يدي الله ورسوله ، وتحريم لما لم ينص  على تحريمه ، وقفو منكم لما ليس لكم به علم ؛ لأنا نقول : الله سبحانه  وتعالى أخرجنا من بطون أمهاتنا لا نعلم شيئا ، وأنزل علينا كتابه ، وأرسل  إلينا رسوله يعلمنا الكتاب والحكمة . فما علمناه وبينه لنا فهو من الدين ،  وما لم يعلمناه ولا بين لنا أنه من الدين فليس من الدين ضرورة ، وكل ما ليس  من الدين فهو باطل ، فليس بعد الحق إلا الضلال . وقال تعالى : اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم    [ 5 \ 3 ] فالذي أكمله الله سبحانه وبينه هو ديننا لا دين لنا سواه ،  فأين فيما أكمله لنا ، قيسوا ما سكت عنه على ما تكلمت بإيجابه أو تحريمه أو  إباحته ، سواء كان الجامع بينهما علة أو دليل علة ، أو وصفا شبيها ،  فاستعملوا ذلك كله ، وانسبوه إلي وإلى رسولي وإلى ديني ، وأحكموا به علي . 

 قالوا : وقد أخبر سبحانه أن الظن لا يغني من الحق شيئا ، وأخبر رسوله أن " الظن أكذب الحديث    " ونهى عنه ، ومن أعظم الظن ظن القياسيين ؛ فإنهم ليسوا على يقين أن الله  سبحانه وتعالى حرم بيع السمسم بالشيرج ، والحلوى بالعنب ، والنشا بالبر ،  وإنما هي   [ ص: 202 ] ظنون مجردة لا تغني من الحق شيئا . 

 قالوا : وإن لم يكن قياس الضراط على " السلام عليكم " من الظن الذي نهينا  عن اتباعه وتحكيمه ، وأخبرنا أنه لا يغني من الحق شيئا فليس في الدنيا ظن  باطل . فأين الضراط من " السلام عليكم " . وإن لم يكن قياس الماء الذي لاقى  الأعضاء الطاهرة الطيبة عند الله في إزالة الحدث على الماء الذي لاقى أخبث  العذرات ، والميتات ، والنجاسات ظنا . فلا ندري ما الظن الذي حرم الله  سبحانه القول به ، وذمه في كتابه ، وسلخه من الحق ، وإن لم يكن قياس أعداء  الله ورسوله من عباد الصلبان واليهود  الذين  هم أشد الناس عداوة للمؤمنين على أوليائه وخيار خلقه ، وسادات الأمة  وعلمائها وصلحائها في تكاثر دمائهم وجريان القصاص بينهم ظنا ، فليس في  الدنيا ظن يذم اتباعه . 

 قالوا : من العجب أنكم قستم أعداء الله على أوليائه في جريان القصاص بينهم  ، فقتلتم ألف ولي لله تعالى قتلوا نصرانيا واحدا ، ولم تقيسوا من ضرب رجلا  بدبوس فنثر دماغه بين يديه على من طعنه بمسلة فقتله . 

 قالوا : وسنبين لكم من تناقض أقيستكم واختلافها وشدة اضطرابها ما يبين  أنها من عند غير الله . قالوا : والله تعالى لم يكل بيان شريعته إلى آرائنا  وأقيستنا واستنباطنا ، وإنما وكلها إلى رسوله المبين عنه ، فما بينه عنه  وجب اتباعه ، وما لم يبينه فليس من الدين ، ونحن نناشدكم الله هل اعتمادكم  في هذه الأقيسة الشبيهة والأوصاف الحدسية التخمينية على بيان الرسول ، أو  على آراء الرجال وظنونهم وحدسهم ، قال الله تعالى : وأنزلنا إليك الذكر لتبين للناس ما نزل إليهم    [ 16 \ 44 ] فأين بين النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أني إذا حرمت شيئا أو  أوجبته أو أبحته فاستخرجوا وصفا ما شبيها جامعا بين ذلك وبين جميع ما سكت  عنه فألحقوه به وقيسوه عليه . 

 قالوا : والله تعالى قد نهى عن ضرب الأمثال له ، فكما لا تضرب له الأمثال  لا تضرب لدينه ، وتمثيل ما لم ينص على حكمه بما نص عليه لشبه ما ضرب  الأمثال لدينه . 

 قالوا : وما ضربه الله ورسوله من الأمثال فهو حق خارج عما نحن بصدده من  إثباتكم الأحكام بالرأي والقياس من غير دليل من كتاب ولا سنة . وذكروا شيئا  كثيرا من الأمثال التي ضربها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - معترفين  بأنها حق . قالوا : ولا تفيدكم في محل النزاع ، قالوا : فالأمثال التي  ضربها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إنما هي لتقريب المراد ، وتفهيم  المعنى وإيصاله إلى ذهن السامع ، وإحضاره في نفسه بصورة المثال الذي مثل به  ، فإنه قد يكون أقرب إلى   [ ص: 203 ] تعقله  وفهمه وضبطه واستحضاره له باستحضار نظيره . فإن النفس تأنس بالنظائر  والأشباه الأنس التام ، وتنفر من الغربة والوحدة وعدم النظير . ففي الأمثال  من تأنيس النفس وسرعة قبولها وانقيادها لما ضرب لها مثله من الحق أمر لا  يجحده أحد ولا ينكره . وكلما ظهرت لها الأمثال ازداد المعنى ظهورا ووضوحا .  فالأمثال شواهد المعنى المراد وتزكية له ، وهي : كزرع أخرج شطأه فآزره فاستغلظ فاستوى على سوقه    [ 48 \ 29 ] ، وهي خاصة العقل ولبه وثمرته ، ولكن أين في الأمثال التي  ضربها الله ورسوله على هذا الوجه ؟ فهمنا أن الصداق لا يكون أقل من ثلاثة  دراهم أو عشرة ، قياسا وتمثيلا على أقل ما يقطع فيه السارق . هذا بالألغاز  والأحاجي أشبه منه بالأمثال المضروبة للفهم . كما قال إمام الحديث  محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري  في جامعه الصحيح : ( باب من شبه أصلا معلوما بأصل مبين قد بين الله حكمهما ليفهم السامع ) . 

 قالوا : فنحن لا ننكر هذه الأمثال التي ضربها الله ورسوله ، ولا نجهل ما  أريد بها ، وإنما ننكر أن يستفاد وجوب الدم على من قطع من جسده أو رأسه  ثلاث شعرات أو أربعا من قوله تعالى : ولا تحلقوا رءوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله فمن كان منكم مريضا أو به أذى من رأسه ففدية من صيام أو صدقة أو نسك   [ 2 \ 196 ] وأن الآية تدل على ذلك ، وأن قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في صدقة الفطر : " صاع من تمر أو صاع من شعير أو صاع من أقط أو صاع من بر أو صاع من زبيب   " يفهم منه أنه لو أعطى صاعا من إهليج جاز ، وأنه يدل على ذلك بطريق التمثيل والاعتبار ، وأن قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " الولد للفراش    " يستفاد منه ومن دلالته أنه لو قال الولي بحضرة الحاكم : زوجتك ابنتي  وهو بأقصى الشرق وهي بأقصى الغرب ، فقال : قبلت هذا التزويج وهي طالق ثلاثا  ، ثم جاءت بعد ذلك بولد لأكثر من ستة أشهر أنه ابنه ، وقد صارت فراشا  بمجرد قوله : قبلت هذا التزويج ، ومع هذا لو كانت له سرية يطؤها ليلا  ونهارا لم تكن فراشا له ، ولو أتت بولد لم يلحقه نسبه إلا أن يدعيه  ويستلحقه ، فإن لم يستلحقه فليس بولده ؟ . 

 وأين يفهم من قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن في قتل الخطأ شبه العمد ما كان بالسوط والعصا مائة من الإبل    " أنه لو ضربه بحجر المنجنيق أو بكور الحداد أو بمرازب الحديد العظام ،  حتى خلط دماغه بلحمه وعظمه - أن هذا خطأ شبه عمد لا يوجب قودا . 

 وأين يفهم من قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ادرءوا  الحدود عن المسلمين ما استطعتم ، فإن لم يكن له مخرج فخلوا سبيله ، فإن  الإمام إن يخطئ في العفو خير له من أن يخطئ في العقوبة   "   [ ص: 204 ]   - أن من عقد على أمه أو ابنته أو أخته ووطئها فلا  حد عليه . وأن هذا المفهوم من قوله : " ادرءوا الحدود بالشبهات " فهذا في  معنى الشبهة التي تدرأ بها الحدود ، وهي الشبهة في المحل أو في الفاعل أو  في الاعتقاد . ولو عرض هذا على فهم من فرض من العالمين لم يفهمه من هذا  اللفظ بوجه من الوجوه . وأن من يطأ خالته أو عمته بملك اليمين فلا  حد عليه مع علمه بأنها خالته أو عمته وتحريم الله لذلك ، ويفهم هذا من "  ادرءوا الحدود بالشبهات " ، وأضعاف أضعاف هذا مما لا يكاد ينحصر . 

 قالوا : فهذا التمثيل والتشبيه هو الذي ننكره ، وننكر أن يكون في كلام الله ورسوله دلالة على فهمه بوجه ما . 

 قالوا : ومن أين يفهم من قوله : وإن لكم في الأنعام لعبرة   [ 16 \ 66 ] ومن قوله : فاعتبروا تحريم بيع الكشك باللبن ، وبيع الخل بالعنب ، ونحو ذلك . قالوا : وقد قال تعالى : وما اختلفتم فيه من شيء فحكمه إلى الله   [ 42 \ 10 ] ولم يقل إلى قياساتكم وآرائكم . ولم يجعل الله آراء الرجال وأقيستها حاكمة بين الأمة أبدا . 

 قالوا : وقد قال تعالى : وما كان لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة إذا قضى الله ورسوله أمرا أن يكون لهم الخيرة من أمرهم   [ 33 \ 36 ] فإنما منعهم من الخيرة عند حكمه وحكم رسوله ، لا عند آراء الرجال وأقيستهم وظنونهم . 

 وقد أمر سبحانه رسوله باتباع ما أوحاه إليه خاصة ، وقال : إن أتبع إلا ما يوحى إلي وقال : وأن احكم بينهم بما أنزل الله وقال تعالى : أم لهم شركاء شرعوا لهم من الدين ما لم يأذن به الله قالوا : فدل هذا النص على أن ما لم يأذن به الله من الدين فهو شرع غيره بالباطل . 

 قالوا : وقد أخبر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن ربه تبارك وتعالى : أن  كل ما سكت عن إيجابه أو تحريمه فهو عفو عفا عنه لعباده ، مباح إباحة العفو ،  فلا يجوز تحريمه ولا إيجابه قياسا على ما أوجبه أو حرمه بجامع بينهما ،  فإن ذلك يستلزم رفع هذا القسم بالكلية وإلغاءه ، إذ المسكوت عنه لا بد أن  يكون بينه وبين المحرم شبه ووصف جامع ، وبينه وبين الواجب . فلو جاز إلحاقه  به لم يكن هناك قسم قد عفا عنه . ولم يكن ما سكت عنه قد عفا عنه بل يكون  ما سكت عنه قد حرمه قياسا على ما حرمه ، وهذا لا سبيل إلى دفعه ، وحينئذ  فيكون   [ ص: 205 ] تحريم ما سكت عنه تبديلا لحكمه    . وقد ذم الله تعالى من بدل غير القول الذي أمر به ، فمن بدل غير الحكم  الذي شرع له فهو أولى بالذم ، وقد قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن من أعظم المسلمين في المسلمين جرما من سأل عن شيء لم يحرم فحرم على الناس من أجل مسألته    " فإذا كان هذا فيمن تسبب إلى تحريم الشارع صريحا بمسألته عن حكم ما سكت  عنه ، فكيف بمن حرم المسكوت عنه بقياسه ورأيه ! يوضحه أن المسكوت عنه لما  كان عفوا عفا الله لعباده عنه ، وكان البحث عنه سببا لتحريم الله إياه لما  فيه من مقتضى التحريم لا لمجرد السؤال عن حكمه ، وكان الله قد عفا عن ذلك  وسامح به عباده كما يعفو عما فيه مفسدة من أعمالهم وأقوالهم . فمن المعلوم  أن سكوته عن ذكر لفظ عام يحرمه يدل على أنه عفو منه ، فمن حرمه بسؤاله عن  علة التحريم وقياسه على المحرم بالنص كان أدخل في الذم ممن سأله عن حكمه  لحاجته إليه ، فحرم من أجل مسألته ، بل كان الواجب عليه ألا يبحث عنه ، ولا  يسأل عن حكمه اكتفاء بسكوت الله عن عفوه عنه . فهكذا الواجب عليه ألا يحرم  المسكوت عنه بغير النص الذي حرم أصله الذي يلحق به . 

 قالوا : وقد دل على هذا كتاب الله حيث يقول : ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تسألوا عن أشياء إن تبد لكم تسؤكم وإن تسألوا عنها حين ينزل القرآن تبد لكم عفا الله عنها والله غفور حليم قد سألها قوم من قبلكم ثم أصبحوا بها كافرين   [ 5 \ 101 - 102 ] وقد قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الحديث الصحيح " ذروني  ما تركتكم فإنما هلك الذين من قبلكم بكثرة مسائلهم واختلافهم على أنبيائهم  ، فإذا نهيتكم عن شيء فاجتنبوه ، وإذا أمرتكم بشيء فأتوا منه ما استطعتم    " فأمرهم أن يتركوه من السؤال ما تركهم . ولا فرق في هذا بين حياته وبين  مماته ، فنحن مأمورون أن نتركه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وما نص عليه ، فلا  نقول له : لم حرمت كذا لنلحق به ما سكت عنه ، بل هذا أبلغ في المعصية من أن  نسأله عن حكم شيء لم يحكم فيه فتأمله فإنه واضح ، ويدل عليه قوله في نفس  الحديث : " وإذا نهيتكم عن شيء فاجتنبوه ، وإذا أمرتكم بشيء فأتوا منه ما استطعتم    " فجعل الأمور ثلاثة لا رابع لها : ( مأمور به ) فالفرض عليهم فعله بحسب  الاستطاعة ( ومنهي عنه ) فالفرض عليهم اجتنابه بالكلية ( ومسكوت عنه ) فلا  يتعرض للسؤال والتفتيش عليه . 

 وهذا حكم لا يختص بحياته فقط ، ولا يخص الصحابة دون من بعدهم ، بل فرض  علينا نحن امتثال أمره ، واجتناب نهيه ، وترك البحث والتفتيش عما سكت عنه .  وليس ذلك الترك جهلا وتجهيلا لحكمه ، بل إثبات لحكم العفو وهي الإباحة  العامة ، ورفع الحرج عن فاعله . 

 [ ص: 206 ] فقد  استوعب الحديث أقسام الدين كلها ، فإنها : إما واجب ، وإما حرام ، وإما  مباح . والمكروه والمستحب فرعان على هذه الثلاثة غير خارجين عن المباح ،  وقد قال تعالى : فإذا قرأناه فاتبع قرآنه ثم إن علينا بيانه   [ 75 \ 18 - 19 ] فوكل بيانه إليه سبحانه لا إلى القياسيين والآرائيين . 

 وقال تعالى : قل أرأيتم ما أنزل الله لكم من رزق فجعلتم منه حراما وحلالا قل آلله أذن لكم أم على الله تفترون    [ 10 \ 59 ] فقسم الحكم إلى قسمين : قسم أذن فيه وهو الحق ، وقسم افتري  عليه وهو ما لم يأذن فيه ، فأين إذا لنا أن نقيس البلوط على التمر في جريان  الربا فيه ، وأن نقيس القزدير على الذهب والفضة ، والخردل على البر ، فإن  كان الله ورسوله وصانا بهذا فسمعا وطاعة لله ورسوله ، وإلا فإنا قائلون  لمنازعينا أم كنتم شهداء إذ وصاكم الله بهذا    [ 6 \ 144 ] فما لم تأتونا به وصية من عند الله على لسان رسوله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - فهو عين الباطل ، وقد أمرنا الله برد ما تنازعنا فيه إليه  وإلى رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فلم يبح لنا قط أن نرد ذلك إلى رأي ،  ولا قياس ، ولا تقليد إمام ، ولا منام ، ولا كشوف ، ولا إلهام ، ولا حديث  قلب ، ولا استحسان ، ولا معقول ، ولا شريعة الديوان ، ولا سياسة الملوك ،  ولا عوائد الناس التي ليس على شرائع المرسلين أضر منها . فكل هذه طواغيت !  من تحاكم إليها أو دعا منازعه إلى التحاكم إليها فقد حاكم إلى الطاغوت !  وقال تعالى : فلا تضربوا لله الأمثال إن الله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون   [ 16 ] . 

 قالوا : ومن تأمل هذه الآية حق التأمل تبين له أنها نص على إبطال القياس وتحريمه ؛  لأن القياس كله ضرب الأمثال للدين ، وتمثيل ما لا نص فيه بما فيه نص . ومن  مثل ما لم ينص الله سبحانه على تحريمه أو إيجابه بما حرمه أو أوجبه فقد  ضرب لله الأمثال ، ولو علم سبحانه أن الذي سكت عنه مثل الذي نص عليه  لأعلمنا بذلك ، ولما أغفله سبحانه ، وما كان ربك نسيا وليبين لنا ما نتقي  كما أخبر عن نفسه بذلك إذ يقول سبحانه : وما كان الله ليضل قوما بعد إذ هداهم حتى يبين لهم ما يتقون    [ 9 \ 115 ] ولما وكله إلى آرائنا ومقاييسنا التي ينقض بعضها بعضا ، فهذا  يقيس ما يذهب إليه على ما يزعم أنه نظيره ، فيجيء منازعه فيقيس ضد قياسه  من كل وجه ، ويبدي من الوصف الجامع مثل ما أبداه منازعه أو أظهر منه ،  ومحال أن يكون القياسان معا من عند الله ، وليس أحدهما أولى من الآخر ،  فليسا من عنده ، وهذا وحده كاف في إبطال القياس ، وقد قال   [ ص: 207 ] تعالى : وما أرسلنا من رسول إلا بلسان قومه ليبين لهم   [ 14 \ 4 ] وقال : لتبين للناس ما نزل إليهم    [ 16 \ 44 ] فكل ما بينه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فعن ربه  سبحانه ، بينه بأمره وإذنه . وقد علمنا يقينا وقوع كل اسم في اللغة على  مسماه فيها ، وأن اسم البر لا يتناول الخردل ، واسم التمر لا يتناول البلوط  ، واسم الذهب والفضة لا يتناول القزدير ، وأن تقدير نصاب السرقة لا يدخل  فيه تقدير المهر ، وأن تحريم أكل الميتة لا يدل على أن المؤمن الطيب عند  الله حيا وميتا إذا مات صار نجسا خبيثا . وأن هذا عن البيان الذي ولاه الله  رسوله وبعثه به أبعد شيء وأشده منافاة له . فليس هو مما بعث به الرسول  قطعا ، فليس إذا من الدين . وقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ما بعث الله من نبي إلا كان حقا عليه أن يدل أمته على خير ما يعلمه لهم وينهاهم عن شر ما يعلمه لهم    " ولو كان الرأي والقياس خيرا لهم لدلهم عليه ، وأرشدهم إليه " ولقال لهم  : إذا أوجبت عليكم شيئا أو حرمته فقيسوا عليه ما كان بينه وصف جامع أو ما  أشبهه . أو قال ما يدل على ذلك أو يستلزمه ، ولما حذرهم من ذلك أشد الحذر .  وقد أحكم اللسان كل اسم على مسماه لا على غيره . وإنما بعث الله سبحانه محمدا     - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالعربية التي يفهمها العرب من لسانها ، فإذا نص  سبحانه في كتابه أو نص رسوله على اسم من الأسماء ، وعلق عليه حكما من  الأحكام - وجب ألا يوقع ذلك الحكم إلا على ما اقتضاه ذلك الاسم ، ولا يتعدى  به الوضع الذي وضعه الله ورسوله فيه ، ولا يخرج عن ذلك الحكم شيء مما  يقتضيه الاسم ، فالزيادة عليه زيادة في الدين ، والنقص منه نقص في الدين .  فالأول القياس ، والثاني التخصيص الباطل ، وكلاهما ليس من الدين ، ومن لم  يقف مع النصوص فإنه تارة يزيد في النص ما ليس منه ، ويقول هذا قياس . ومرة  ينقص منه بعض ما يقتضيه ويخرجه عن حكمه ويقول هذا تخصيص . ومرة يترك النص  جملة ويقول : ليس العمل عليه . أو يقول : هذا خلاف القياس ، أو خلاف الأصول  . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (303)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ 
صـ 208 إلى صـ 214

*
*

 قالوا : ولو كان القياس من الدين لكان أهله أتبع الناس للأحاديث ، وكان  كلما توغل فيه الرجل كان أشد اتباعا للأحاديث والآثار . قالوا : ونحن نرى  أن كلما اشتد توغل الرجل فيه اشتدت مخالفته للسنن ، ولا ترى خلاف السنن  والآثار إلا عند أصحاب الرأي والقياس . فلله كم من سنة صحيحة صريحة قد عطلت  به ، وكم من أثر درس حكمه بسببه ، فالسنن والآثار عند الآرائيين  والقياسيين خاوية على عروشها ، معطلة أحكامها ، معزولة عن سلطانها وولايتها  ، لها الاسم ولغيرها الحكم ، لها السكة والخطبة ولغيرها الأمر والنهي .  وإلا فلماذا ترك حديث العرايا ، وحديث قسم الابتداء ، وأن للزوجة حق العقد  سبع ليال إن   [ ص: 208 ] كانت  بكرا ، أو ثلاثا إن كانت ثيبا ، ثم يقسم بالسوية ، وحديث تغريب الزاني غير  المحصن ، وحديث الاشتراط في الحج وجواز التحلل بالشرط ، وحديث المسح على  الجوربين ، وحديث  عمران بن حصين   وأبي هريرة  في  أن كلام الناس والجاهل لا يبطل الصلاة ، وحديث دفع اللقطة إلى من جاء فوصف  وعاءها ووكاءها وعفاصها ، وحديث المصراة ، وحديث القرعة بين العبيد إذا  أعتقوا في المرض ولم يحملهم الثلث . وحديث خيار المجلس ، وحديث إتمام الصوم  لمن أكل ناسيا ، وحديث إتمام الصبح لمن طلعت عليه الشمس وقد صلى منها ركعة  ، وحديث الصوم عن الميت ، وحديث الحج عن المريض الميئوس من برئه ، وحديث  الحكم بالقافة ، وحديث " من وجد متاعه عند رجل قد أفلس   " ، وحديث النهي عن بيع الرطب بالتمر ، وحديث بيع المدبر ، وحديث القضاء بالشاهد مع اليمين ، وحديث " الولد للفراش إذا كان من أمة   " وهو سبب الحديث تخيير الغلام بين أبويه إذا افترقا ، وحديث قطع السارق في ربع دينار ، وحديث رجم الكتابيين في الزنى ، وحديث " من تزوج امرأة أبيه أمر بضرب عنقه وأخذ ماله   " ، وحديث " لا يقتل مؤمن بكافر   " ، وحديث " لعن الله المحلل والمحلل له   " ، وحديث " لا نكاح إلا بولي   " ، وحديث " المطلقة ثلاثا لا سكنى لها ولا نفقة   " ، وحديث عتق صفية  وجعل عتقها صداقها ، وحديث " اصدقوا ولو خاتما من حديد   " ، وحديث " إباحة لحوم الخيل   " ، وحديث " كل مسكر حرام   " ، وحديث " ليس فيها دون خمسة أوسق صدقة   " ، وحديث المزارعة والمساقاة ، وحديث " ذكاة الجنين ذكاة أمه   " وحديث " الرهن مركوب ومحلوب   " ، وحديث النهي عن تخليل الخمر ، وحديث قسمة الغنيمة " للراجل سهم وللفارس ثلاثة   " ، وحديث " لا تحرم المصة والمصتان   " ، وأحاديث حرمة المدينة ، وحديث إشعار الهدي ، وحديث " إذا لم يجد المحرم الإزار فليلبس السراويل   " ، وحديث الوضوء من لحوم الإبل ، وأحاديث المسح على العمامة ، وحديث الأمر بإعادة الصلاة لمن صلى خلف الصف وحده ، وحديث السراويل ، وحديث منع الرجل من تفضيل بعض ولده على بعض ، وأنه جور لا تجوز الشهادة عليه ، وحديث " أنت ومالك لأبيك   " وحديث " من دخل والإمام يخطب يصلي تحية المسجد   " ، وحديث الصلاة على الغائب ، وحديث الجهر بـ " آمين " في الصلاة ، وحديث جواز رجوع الأب فيما وهبه لولده ، ولا يرجع غيره ، وحديث " الكلب الأسود يقطع الصلاة   " وحديث الخروج إلى العيد من الغد إذا علم بالعيد بعد الزوال ، وحديث نضح بول الغلام الذي لم يأكل الطعام ، وحديث الصلاة على   [ ص: 209 ] القبر ، وحديث " من زرع في أرض قوم بغير إذنهم فليس له من الزرع شيء وله نفقته   " ، وحديث بيع جابر بعيره واشتراط ظهره ، وحديث النهي عن جلود السباع ، وحديث " لا يمنع أحدكم جاره أن يغرز خشبة في جداره   " ، وحديث " إن أحق الشروط أن توفوا به ما استحللتم به الفروج   " ، وحديث " من باع عبدا وله مال فماله للبائع   " وحديث " إذا أسلم وتحته أختان اختار أيتهما شاء   " ، وحديث الوتر على الراحلة ، وحديث " كل ذي ناب من السباع حرام   " ، وحديث " من السنة وضع اليمنى على اليسرى في الصلاة ، وحديث " لا تجزئ صلاة لا يقيم الرجل فيها صلبه من ركوعه وسجوده    " ، وأحاديث رفع اليدين في الصلاة عند الركوع والرفع منه ، وأحاديث  الاستفتاح ، وحديث : كان للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سكتتان في الصلاة ،  وحديث " تحريمها التكبير وتحليلها التسليم   " ، وحديث حمل الصبية في الصلاة ، وأحاديث القرعة ، وأحاديث العقيقة ، وحديث " لو أن رجلا اطلع عليك بغير إذنك   " ، وحديث " أيدع يده في فيك تقضمها كما يقضم الفحل   " ، وحديث " إن بلالا يؤذن بليل    " ، وحديث النهي عن صوم يوم الجمعة ، وحديث النهي عن الذبح بالسن والظفر ،  وحديث صلاة الكسوف والاستسقاء ، وحديث النهي عن عسيب الفحل ، وحديث " المحرم إذا مات لم يخمر رأسه ، ولم يقرب طيبا   " إلى أضعاف ذلك من الأحاديث التي كان تركها من أجل القول بالقياس والرأي . 

 فلو كان القياس حقا لكان أهله أتبع الأمة للأحاديث ، ولا حفظ لهم ترك حديث  واحد إلا لنص ناسخ له ، فحيث رأينا كل من كان أشد توغلا في القياس والرأي  كان أشد مخالفة للأحاديث الصحيحة الصريحة علمنا أن القياس ليس من الدين ،  وأن شيئا تترك له السنن لأبين شيء منافاة للدين ; فلو كان القياس من عند  الله لطابق السنة أعظم مطابقة ، ولم يخالف أصحابه حديثا واحدا منها ،  ولكانوا أسعد بها من أهل الحديث ، فليروا أهل الحديث والأثر حديثا واحدا  صحيحا قد خالفوه ، كما أريناهم آنفا ما خالفوه من السنة بجريرة القياس . 

 قالوا : وقد أخذ الله الميثاق على أهل الكتاب وعلينا بعدهم ألا نقول على  الله إلا بالحق ، فلو كانت هذه الأقيسة المتعارضة المتناقضة التي ينقض  بعضها بعضا بحيث لا يدري الناظر فيها أيها الصواب حقا لكانت متفقة يصدق  بعضها بعضا كالسنة التي يصدق بعضها بعضا ، وقال تعالى : ويحق الله الحق بكلماته   [ 10 \ 82 ] لا بآرائنا ، ولا مقاييسنا ، وقال : والله يقول الحق وهو يهدي السبيل   [ 33 \ 4 ] فما لم يقله سبحانه   [ ص: 210 ] ولا هدى إليه فليس من الحق ، وقال تعالى : فإن لم يستجيبوا لك فاعلم أنما يتبعون أهواءهم   [ 28 \ 50 ] فقسم الأمور إلى قسمين لا ثالث لهما : اتباع لما دعا إليه الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - واتباع الهوى . 

 قالوا : والرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يدع أمته إلى القياس قط ، بل قد صح عنه بأنه أنكر على عمر  وأسامة  محض القياس في شأن الحلتين اللتين أرسل بهما إليهما فلبسها أسامة قياسا للبس على التملك والانتفاع والبيع وكسوتها لغيره ، وردها عمر  قياسا لتملكها على لبسها ، فأسامة  أباح ، وعمر  حرم قياسا . فأبطل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كل واحد من القياسين ، وقال لعمر    : " إنما بعثت بها إليك لتستمتع بها   " ، وقال لأسامة    : " إني لم أبعث إليك بها لتلبسها ، ولكن بعثتها إليك لتشقها خمرا لنسائك    " ، والنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إنما تقدم إليهم في الحرير بالنص على  تحريم لبسه فقط ، فقاسا قياسا أخطآ فيه ، فأحدهما قاس اللبس على الملك ، وعمر  قاس  التملك على اللبس ، والنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بين أن ما حرمه من  اللبس لا يتعدى إلى غيره ، وما أباحه من التملك لا يتعدى إلى اللبس . 

 قالوا : وهذا عين إبطال القياس ، وقالوا : وقد صح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من حديث  أبي ثعلبة الخشني  ، قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن  الله فرض فرائض فلا تضيعوها ، وحد حدودا فلا تعتدوها ، ونهى عن أشياء فلا  تنتهكوها ، وسكت عن أشياء رحمة لكم غير نسيان فلا تبحثوا عنها   " ، قالوا : وهذا الخطاب عام لجميع الأمة أولها وآخرها . 

 قالوا : وقد جاء عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بإسناد جيد من حديث سلمان    - رضي الله عنه - قال : سئل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن أشياء فقال : " الحلال ما أحله الله ، والحرام ما حرم الله ، وما سكت عنه فهو مما عفا عنه   " . قالوا : وكل ذلك يدل على أن المسكوت عنه معفو عنه . فلا يجوز تحريمه ، ولا إيجابه بإلحاقه بالمنطوق به . 

 قالوا : وقال  عبد الله بن المبارك    : ثنا  عيسى بن يونس  ، عن  جرير بن عثمان  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن جبير بن نفير  ، عن أبيه ، عن  عوف بن مالك الأشجعي    - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : تفترق أمتي على بضع وسبعين فرقة ، أعظمها فتنة على أمتي قوم يقيسون الأمور برأيهم . فيحلون الحرام ويحرمون الحلال   " . قال  قاسم بن أصبغ    : حدثنا محمد بن إسماعيل الترمذي  ، ثنا  نعيم بن حماد  ، حدثنا عبد الله    . . فذكره ، وهؤلاء كلهم أئمة ثقات حفاظ ، إلا  جرير بن عثمان  ؛ فإنه كان منحرفا عن علي    - رضي الله عنه - ومع ذلك فقد احتج به  البخاري  في صحيحه ، وقد روي عنه أنه تبرأ مما نسب إليه من الانحراف   [ ص: 211 ] عن علي  ،  ونعيم بن حماد  إمام جليل ، وكان سيفا على الجهمية  ، روى عنه  البخاري  في صحيحه . 

 قالوا : وقد صح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صحة تقرب من التواتر أنه قال : " ذروني  ما تركتكم ، فإنما هلك الذين من قبلكم بكثرة مسائلهم واختلافهم على  أنبيائهم ، ما نهيتكم عنه فاجتنبوه ، وما أمرتكم به فأتوا منه ما استطعتم   " . وقد قدمنا إيضاح مرادهم بالاستدلال بالحديث . 

 وقد ذكروا عن الصحابة والتابعين آثارا كثيرة في ذم الرأي والقياس والتحذير  من ذلك . وذلك كثير معروف عن الصحابة فمن بعدهم . وذكروا كثيرا من أقيسة  الفقهاء التي يزعمون أنها باطلة ، وعارضوها بأقيسة تماثلها في زعمهم .  وذكروا أشياء كثيرة يزعمون أن الفقهاء فرقوا فيها بين المجتمع وجمعوا فيها  بين المفترق ، إلى غير ذلك من أدلتهم الكثيرة على إبطال الرأي والقياس . 

 وقد ذكرنا في هذا الكلام جملا وافية من أدلتهم على ذلك بواسطة نقل العلامة ابن القيم  في  ( إعلام الموقعين عن رب العالمين ) ولم نتتبع جميع أدلتهم لئلا يؤدي ذلك  إلى الإطالة المملة . وقد رأيت فيما ذكرنا حجج القائلين بالقياس والاجتهاد  فيما لا نص فيه ، وحجج المانعين لذلك . 
المسألة السادسة 

 اعلم أن تحقيق المقام في هذه المسألة التي وقع فيها من الاختلاف ما رأيت أن القياس قسمان : قياس صحيح ، وقياس فاسد . 

 أما القياس الفاسد فهو الذي ترد عليه الأدلة التي ذكرها الظاهرية  وتدل على بطلانه ، ولا شك أنه باطل ، وأنه ليس من الدين كما قالوا وكما هو الحق . 

 وأما القياس الصحيح فلا يرد عليه شيء من تلك الأدلة ، ولا يناقض بعضه بعضا  ، ولا يناقض ألبتة نصا صحيحا من كتاب أو سنة . فكما لا تتناقض دلالة  النصوص الصحيحة ، فإنه لا تتناقض دلالة الأقيسة الصحيحة ولا دلالة النص  الصريح والقياس الصحيح ، بل كلها متصادقة متعاضدة متناصرة ، يصدق بعضها  بعضا ، ويشهد بعضها لبعض . فلا يناقض القياس الصحيح النص الصحيح أبدا . 

وضابط القياس الصحيح هو أن تكون العلة التي علق الشارع بها الحكم وشرعه   [ ص: 212 ] من  أجلها موجودة بتمامها في الفرع من غير معارض في الفرع يمنع حكمها فيه .  وكذلك القياس المعروف بـ " القياس في معنى الأصل " الذي هو الإلحاق بنفي  الفارق المؤثر في الحكم . 

 فمثل ذلك لا تأتي الشريعة بخلافه ، ولا يعارض نصا ، ولا يتعارض هو في نفسه ، وسنضرب لك أمثلة من ذلك تستدل بها على جهل الظاهرية  القادح  الفاضح ، وقولهم على الله وعلى رسوله وعلى دينه أبطل الباطل الذي لا يشك  عاقل في بطلانه وعظم ضرره على الدين بدعوى أنهم واقفون مع النصوص ، وأن كل  ما لم يصرح بلفظه في كتاب أو سنة فهو معفو عنه ، ولو صرح بعلة الحكم  المشتملة على مقصود الشارع من حكمة التشريع ، فأهدروا المصالح المقصودة من  التشريع . 

 وقالوا على الله ما يقتضي أنه يشرع المضار الظاهرة لخلقه . فمن ذلك ما ثبت في الصحيحين من حديث أبي بكرة    - رضي الله عنه - من أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " لا يقضين حكم بين اثنين وهو غضبان    " فالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذا الحديث الصحيح نهى عن الحكم في  وقت الغضب ، ولا يشك عاقل أنه خص وقت الغضب بالنهي دون وقت الرضا ؛ لأن  الغضب يشوش الفكر فيمنع من استيفاء النظر في الحكم . فيكون ذلك سببا لضياع  حقوق المسلمين ، فيلزم على قول الظاهرية  كما  قدمنا إيضاحه أن النهي يختص بحالة الغضب ، ولا يتعداها إلى غيرها من حالات  تشويش الفكر المانعة من استيفاء النظر في الحكم . فلو كان القاضي في حزن  مفرط يؤثر عليه تأثيرا أشد من تأثير الغضب بأضعاف ، أو كان في جوع أو عطش  مفرط يؤثر عليه أعظم من تأثير الغضب ، فعلى قول الظاهرية  فحكمه  بين الناس في تلك الحالات المانعة من استيفاء النظر في الحكم عفو جائز ؛  لأن الله سكت عنه في زعمهم ، فيكون الله قد عفا للقاضي عن التسبب في إضاعة  حقوق المسلمين التي نصبه الإمام من أجل صيانتها وحفظها من الضياع ، مع أن  تنصيص النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على النهي عن الحكم في حالة الغضب دليل واضح على المنع من الحكم في حالة تشويش الفكر تشويشا كتشويش الغضب أو أشد منه كما لا يخفى على عاقل ، فانظر عقول الظاهرية  وقولهم  على الله ما يقتضي أنه أباح للقضاة الحكم في حقوق المسلمين في الأحوال  المانعة من القدرة على استيفاء النظر في الأحكام ، مع نهي النبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - الصريح عن ذلك في صورة من صوره وهي الغضب - بزعمهم أنهم  واقفون مع النصوص . ومن ذلك قوله تعالى : والذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة ولا تقبلوا لهم شهادة أبدا وأولئك هم الفاسقون إلا الذين تابوا من بعد ذلك وأصلحوا فإن الله غفور رحيم  [ ص: 213 ]    [ 24 \ 4 - 5 ] فالله - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة نص على أن الذين  يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء يجلدون ثمانين جلدة ، وترد  شهادتهم ويحكم بفسقهم . ثم استثنى من ذلك من تاب من القاذفين من بعد ذلك  وأصلح . ولم يتعرض في هذا النص لحكم الذين يرمون المحصنين الذكور . 

 فيلزم على قول الظاهرية  أن من قذف محصنا ذكرا ليس على أئمة المسلمين جلده ولا رد شهادته ولا الحكم بفسقه ؛ لأن الله سكت عن ذلك في زعمهم ، وما سكت عنه فهو عفو ! 

 فانظر عقول الظاهرية  وما يقولون على الله ورسوله من عظائم الأمور ، بدعوى الوقوف مع النص ! ودعوى بعض الظاهرية  أن آية والذين يرمون المحصنات شاملة  للذكور بلفظها ، بدعوى أن المعنى : يرمون الفروج المحصنات من فروج الإناث  والذكور - من تلاعبهم وجهلهم بنصوص الشرع ؟ وهل تمكن تلك الدعوى في قوله  تعالى : إن الذين يرمون المحصنات الغافلات المؤمنات الآية [ 24 \ 23 ] فهل يمكنهم أن يقولوا إن الفروج هي الغافلات المؤمنات . 

 وكذلك قوله تعالى : والمحصنات من النساء الآية [ 4 \ 24 ] وقوله تعالى : محصنات غير مسافحات ولا متخذات أخدان   [ 4 \ 25 ] كما هو واضح ؟ 

 ومن ذلك نهيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن البول في الماء الراكد ، فإنه لا يشك عاقل أن علة نهيه عنه أن البول يستقر فيه لركوده فيقذره ، فيلزم على قول الظاهرية  أنه  لو ملأ آنية كثيرة من البول ثم صبها في الماء الراكد أو تغوط فيه أن كل  ذلك عفو ؛ لأنه مسكوت عنه . فيكون الله على قولهم ينهى عن جعل قليل من  البول فيه إذا باشر البول فيه ، ويأذن في جعل أضعاف ذلك من البول فيه بصبه  فيه من الآنية ، وكذلك يأذن في التغوط فيه ! . 

 وهذا لو صدر من أدنى عاقل لكان تناقضا معيبا عند جميع العقلاء ، فكيف بمن  ينسب ذلك إلى الله ورسوله عياذا بالله تعالى بدعوى الوقوف مع النصوص !  وربما ظن الإنسان الأجر والقربة فيما هو إلى الإثم والمعصية أقرب . كما قيل  : 


**أمنفقة الأيتام من كد فرجها لك الويل لا تزني ولا تتصدقي* *ومن ذلك نهيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن التضحية بالعوراء مع سكوته عن حكم التضحية بالعمياء ، فإنه يلزم على قول الظاهرية  أن يناط ذلك الحكم بخصوص لفظ العور خاصة ، فتكون   [ ص: 214 ] العمياء  مما سكت الله عن حكم التضحية به فيكون ذلك عفوا . وإدخال العمياء في اسم  العوراء لغة غير صحيح ؛ لأن المفهوم من العور غير المفهوم من العمى ؛ لأن  العور لا يطلق إلا في صورة فيها عين تبصر ، بخلاف العمى فلا يطلق في ذلك .  وتفسير العور بأنه عمى إحدى العينين لا ينافي المغايرة ؛ لأن العمى المقيد  بإحدى العينين غير العمى الشامل للعينين معا . وبالجملة فالمعنى المفهوم من  لفظ العور غير المعنى المفهوم من لفظ العمى ، فوقوف الظاهرية  مع لفظ النص يلزمه جواز التضحية بالعمياء ؛  لأنها مسكوت عنها ، وأمثال هذا منهم كثيرة جدا . وقصدنا التنبيه على بطلان  أساس دعواهم ، وهو الوقوف مع اللفظ من غير نظر إلى معاني التشريع والحكم  والمصالح التي هي مناط الأحكام ، وإلحاق النظير بنظيره الذي لا فرق بينه  وبينه يؤثر في الحكم . 

 واعلم أن التحقيق الذي لا شك فيه أن الله تعالى يشرع الأحكام لمصالح الخلق  ، فأفعاله وتشريعاته كلها مشتملة على الحكم والمصالح من جلب المنافع ودفع  المضار . فما يزعمه كثير من متأخري المتكلمين - تقليدا لمن تقدمهم - من أن  أفعاله - جل وعلا - لا تعلل بالعلل الغائية ، زاعمين أن التعليل بالأغراض  يستلزم الكمال بحصول الغرض المعلل به ، وأن الله - جل وعلا - منزه من ذلك  لاستلزامه النقص - كله كلام باطل ، ولا حاجة إليه ألبتة ; لأنه من المعلوم  بالضرورة من الدين أن الله - جل وعلا - غني لذاته الغنى المطلق ، وجميع  الخلق فقراء إليه غاية الفقر والفاقة والحاجة : ياأيها الناس أنتم الفقراء إلى الله والله هو الغني الحميد    [ 35 \ 15 ] ولكنه - جل وعلا - يشرع ويفعل لأجل مصالح الخلق المحتاجين  الفقراء إليه ، لا لأجل مصلحة تعود إليه هو سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك علوا  كبيرا . 

 وادعاء كثير من أهل الأصول أن العلل الشرعية مطلق أمارات وعلامات للأحكام  ناشئ عن ذلك الظن الباطل . فالله - جل وعلا - يشرع الأحكام لأجل العلل  المشتملة على المصالح التي يعود نفعها إلى خلقه الفقراء إليه لا إلى الله -  جل وعلا - إن تكفروا أنتم ومن في الأرض جميعا فإن الله لغني حميد   [ 14 \ 8 ] وقد صرح تعالى وصرح رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأنه يشرع الأحكام من أجل الحكم المنوطة بذلك التشريع . 

 وأصرح لفظ في ذلك لفظة ( من أجل ) وقد قال تعالى : من أجل ذلك كتبنا على بني إسرائيل الآية [ 5 ] وقال - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إنما جعل الاستئذان من أجل البصر   " . 

 وقد قدمنا أمثلة متعددة لحروف التعليل في الآيات القرآنية الدالة على  العلل الغائية المشتملة على مصالح العباد ، وهو أمر معلوم عند من له علم  بحكم التشريع الإسلامي . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (304)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ 
صـ 215 إلى صـ 221*
*

وقال العلامة ابن القيم  في ( إعلام الموقعين عن رب العالمين ) بعد أن ذكر قول من منع القياس مطلقا وقول من غلا فيه ، وذكر أدلة الفريقين ما نصه : 

 وقال المتوسطون بين الفريقين : قد ثبت أن الله سبحانه قد أنزل الكتاب  والميزان ، فكلاهما في الإنزال أخوان ، وفي معرفة الأحكام شقيقان ، وكما لا  يتناقض الكتاب في نفسه ، فالميزان الصحيح لا يتناقض في نفسه ، ولا يتناقض  الكتاب والميزان ، فلا تتناقض دلالة النصوص الصحيحة ، ولا دلالة الأقيسة  الصحيحة ، ولا دلالة النص الصريح والقياس الصحيح ، بل كلها متصادقة متعاضدة  متناصرة ، يصدق بعضها بعضا ويشهد بعضها لبعض ، فلا يناقض القياس الصحيح  النص الصحيح أبدا . 

 ونصوص الشارع نوعان : أخبار ، وأوامر ، فكما أن أخباره لا تخالف العقل  الصحيح ، بل هي نوعان : نوع يوافقه ويشهد على ما يشهد به جملة ، أو جملة  وتفصيلا ، ونوع يعجز عن الاستقلال بإدراك تفصيله وإن أدركه من حيث الجملة ،  فهكذا أوامره سبحانه نوعان : نوع يشهد به القياس والميزان ، ونوع لا يستقل  بالشهادة به ولكن لا يخالفه ، وكما أن القسم الثالث في الأخبار محال وهو  ورودها بما يرده العقل الصحيح ، فكذلك الأوامر ليس فيها ما يخالف القياس  والميزان الصحيح . وهذه الجملة إنما تنفصل بتمهيد قاعدتين عظيمتين :

 إحداهما : أن الذكر الأمري محيط بجميع أفعال المكلفين أمرا ونهيا ، وإذنا  وعفوا . كما أن الذكر القدري محيط بجميعها علما وكتابة وقدرا ، فعلمه  وكتابته وقدره قد أحصى جميع أفعال عباده الواقعة تحت التكليف وغيرها ،  وأمره نهيه وإباحته وعفوه قد أحاط بجميع أفعالهم التكليفية . فلا يخرج فعل  من أفعالهم عن أحد الحكمين : إما الكوني ، وإما الشرعي الأمري ، فقد بين  الله سبحانه على لسان رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بكلامه وكلام رسوله  جميع ما أمر به ، وجميع ما نهى عنه ، وجميع ما أحله ، وجميع ما حرمه ،  وجميع ما عفا عنه . وبهذا يكون دينه كاملا كما قال تعالى : اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي    [ 5 \ 3 ] ولكن قد يقصر فهم أكثر الناس عن فهم ما دلت عليه النصوص ، وعن  وجه الدلالة وموقعها ، وتفاوت الأمة في مراتب الفهم عن الله ورسوله لا  يحصيه إلا الله - جل وعلا - . ولو كانت الأفهام متساوية لتساوت أقسام  العلماء في العلم ، ولما خص سبحانه سليمان  بفهم الحكومة في الحرث ، وقد أثنى عليه وعلى داود  بالحكم والعلم . وقد قال عمر  لأبي   [ ص: 216 ] موسى  في كتابه إليه : الفهم الفهم فيما أدلي إليك   . وقال علي    - رضي الله عنه - : إلا فهما يؤتيه الله عبدا في كتابه   . وقال أبو سعيد    : كان أبو بكر    - رضي الله عنه - أعلمنا برسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم   - . ودعا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  لعبد الله بن عباس  أن يفقهه في الدين ويعلمه التأويل " ، والفرق بين الفقه والتأويل أن  الفقه هو فهم المعنى المراد ، والتأويل إدراك الحقيقة التي يؤول إليها  المعنى التي هي آخيته وأصله ، وليس كل من فقه في الدين عرف التأويل ؛  فمعرفة التأويل يختص بها الراسخون في العلم ، وليس المراد به تأويل التحريف  وتبديل المعنى ، فإن الراسخين في العلم يعلمون بطلانه ، والله يعلم بطلانه  إلى أن قال : 

 وكل فرقة من هؤلاء الفرق الثلاث : يعني نفاة القياس بالكلية والغالين فيه ،  والقائلين بأن العلل الشرعية أمارات وعلامات فقط لا مصالح أنيطت بها  الأحكام وشرعت من أجلها - سدوا على أنفسهم طريقا من طرق الحق ، فاضطروا إلى  توسعة طريق أخرى أكثر مما تحتمله . فنفاة القياس لما سدوا على نفوسهم باب  التمثيل والتعليل ، واعتبار الحكم والمصالح وهو من الميزان والقسط الذي  أنزله الله - احتاجوا إلى توسعة الظاهر والاستصحاب ، فحملوهما فوق الحاجة ،  ووسعوهما أكثر مما يسعانه . فحيث فهموا من النص حكما أثبتوه ولم يبالوا  مما وراءه ، وحيث لم يفهموه منه نفوه وحملوا الاستصحاب ، وأحسنوا في  اعتنائهم بالنصوص ونصرها والمحافظة عليها ، وعدم تقديم غيرها عليها من رأي  أو قياس أو تقليد ، وأحسنوا في رد الأقيسة الباطلة ، وبيانهم تناقض أهلها  في نفس القياس وتركهم له ، وأخذوا بقياس تركهم وما هو أولى منه . ولكن  أخطئوا من أربعة أوجه : 

 أحدها رد القياس الصحيح ، ولا سيما المنصوص على علته التي يجري النص عليها  مجرى التنصيص على التعميم باللفظ ، ولا يتوقف عاقل في أن قول النبي - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - لما لعن عبد الله  خمارا على كثرة شربه للخمر : " لا تلعنه فإنه يحب الله ورسوله   " بمنزلة قوله : لا تلعنوا كل من يحب الله ورسوله . وفي قوله : " إن الله ورسوله ينهيانكم عن لحوم الحمر ؛ فإنها رجس   " بمنزلة قوله : ينهيانكم عن كل رجس . وفي أن قوله تعالى : إلا أن يكون ميتة أو دما مسفوحا أو لحم خنزير فإنه رجس   [ 6 \ 145 ] : نهي عن كل رجس . وفي أن قوله في الهرة : " ليست بنجس ؛ لأنها من الطوافين عليكم والطوافات    " ، بمنزلة قوله : كل ما هو من الطوافين عليكم والطوافات فإنه ليس بنجس ،  ولا يستريب أحد في أن من قال لغيره : لا تأكل من هذا الطعام فإنه مسموم  نهي له عن كل طعام كذلك ، وإذا   [ ص: 217 ] قال : لا تشرب هذا الشراب فإنه مسكر فهو نهي له عن كل مسكر . ولا تتزوج هذه المرأة فإنها فاجرة ، وأمثال ذلك الخطأ . 

 الثاني : تقصيرهم في فهم النصوص ، فكم من حكم دل عليه النص ولم يفهموا  دلالته عليه . وسبب هذا الخطأ حصرهم الدلالة في مجرد ظاهر اللفظ دون إيمائه  وتنبيهه وإشارته وعرفه عند المخاطبين ، فلم يفهموا من قوله تعالى : فلا تقل لهما أف   [ 17 \ 23 ] ضربا ، ولا سبا ، ولا إهانة غير لفظة : " أف " فقصروا في فهم الكتاب كما قصروا في اعتبار الميزان الخطأ . 

 الثالث : تحميل الاستصحاب فوق ما يستحقه ، وجزمهم بموجبه لعدم علمهم بالناقل ، وليس عدم العلم علما بالعدم . 
وقد تنازع الناس في الاستصحاب ، ونحن نذكر أقسامه . ثم شرع يبين أقسام  الاستصحاب ، وقد ذكرنا بعضها في سورة " براءة " وجعلها هو ثلاثة أقسام  وأطال فيها الكلام . 

 والمعروف في الأصول أن الاستصحاب أربعة أقسام : 

 الأول : استصحاب العدم الأصلي حتى يرد النافل عنه وهو  البراءة الأصلية والإباحة العقلية . كقولنا : الأصل براءة الذمة من الدين  فلا تغمز بدين إلا بدليل نافل عن الأصل يثبت ذلك . والأصل براءة الذمة من  وجوب صوم شهر آخر غير رمضان ، فيلزم استصحاب هذا العدم حتى يرد نافل عنه ،  وهكذا . 

 النوع الثاني : استصحاب الوصف المثبت للحكم حتى يثبت خلافه ، كاستصحاب بقاء النكاح وبقاء الملك وبقاء شغل الذمة حتى يثبت خلافه . 

 الثالث : استصحاب حكم الإجماع في محل النزاع ، والأكثر على أن هذا الأخير ليس بحجة . وهو يرى أنه حجة ، وكلا الأولين حجة بلا خلاف في الجملة . 

 الرابع : الاستصحاب المقلوب ، وقد قدمنا إيضاحه وأمثلته في سورة " التوبة " . 

 الخطأ الرابع لهم : هو اعتقادهم أن عقود المسلمين وشروطهم ومعاملاتهم كلها  على الباطل حتى يقوم دليل على الصحة ، فإذا لم يقم عندهم دليل على صحة شرط  أو عقد أو معاملة استصحبوا بطلانه ، فأفسدوا بذلك كثيرا من معاملات الناس  وعقودهم وشروطهم بلا برهان من الله بناء على هذا الأصل ، وجمهور الفقهاء  على خلافه ، وأن   [ ص: 218 ] الأصل  في العقود والشروط الصحة إلا ما أبطله الشارع أو نهى عنه . وهذا القول هو  الصحيح ؛ فإن الحكم ببطلانها حكم بالتحريم والتأثيم ، ومعلوم أنه لا حرام  إلا ما حرمه الله ورسوله ، ولا تأثيم إلا ما أثم الله ورسوله به فاعله ،  كما أنه لا واجب إلا ما أوجبه الله ، ولا حرام إلا ما حرمه الله ، ولا دين  إلا ما شرعه الله ، فالأصل في العبادات البطلان حتى يقوم دليل على الأمر ،  والأصل في العقود والمعاملات الصحة حتى يقوم دليل على البطلان والتحريم .  والفرق بينهما : أن الله سبحانه لا يعبد إلا بما شرعه على ألسنة رسله ؛ فإن  العبادة حقه على عباده وحقه الذي أحقه هو ورضي به وشرعه . وأما العقود  والشروط والمعاملات فهي عفو حتى يحرمها ، ولذا نعى الله سبحانه على  المشركين مخالفة هذين الأصلين : وهو تحريم ما لم يحرمه ، والتقرب إليه بما  لم يشرعه ، وهو سبحانه لو سكت عن إباحة ذلك وتحريمه لكان ذلك عفوا لا يجوز  الحكم بتحريمه وإبطاله ؛ فإن الحلال ما أحل الله ، والحرام ما حرمه الله ،  وما سكت عنه فهو عفو ، فكل شرط وعقد ومعاملة سكت عنها فإنه لا يجوز القول  بتحريمها ؛ فإنه سكت عنها رحمة منه من غير نسيان وإهمال . فكيف وقد صرحت  النصوص بأنها على الإباحة فيما عدا ما حرمه ؟ ! وقد أمر الله تعالى بالوفاء  بالعقود والعهود كلها ، فقال : وأوفوا بالعهد   [ 17 \ 34 ] وقال : ياأيها الذين آمنوا أوفوا بالعقود   [ 5 \ 1 ] وقال : والذين هم لأماناتهم وعهدهم راعون   [ 23 \ 8 ] وقال تعالى : والموفون بعهدهم إذا عاهدوا   [ 2 \ 177 ] وقال تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا لم تقولون ما لا تفعلون كبر مقتا عند الله أن تقولوا ما لا تفعلون   [ 61 \ - 2 - 3 ] وقال : بلى من أوفى بعهده واتقى فإن الله يحب المتقين   [ 3 \ 76 ] وقال : إن الله لا يحب الخائنين   [ 8 \ 58 ] وهذا كثير في القرآن . 

 وفي صحيح مسلم  من حديث  الأعمش  ، عن عبد الله بن مرة  ، عن مسروق  عن  عبد الله بن عمرو  ، قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أربع  ، من كن فيه كان منافقا خالصا ، ومن كانت فيه خصلة منهن كانت فيه خصلة من  النفاق حتى يدعها : إذا حدث كذب ، وإذا عاهد غدر ، وإذا وعد أخلف ، وإذا  خاصم فجر   " . وفيه عن  أبي هريرة  ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من علامات المنافق ثلاث : إذا حدث كذب ، وإذا وعد أخلف ، وإذا اؤتمن خان   " . 

 وفي الصحيحين من حديث  ابن عمر  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " يرفع لكل غادر لواء يوم القيامة  [ ص: 219 ] بقدر غدرته ، فيقال : هذه غدرة فلان بن فلان   " وفيهما من حديث  عقبة بن عامر  ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن أحق الشروط أن توفوا به ما استحللتم به الفروج   " . وفي سنن أبي داود  ، عن أبي رافع  ، قال : بعثتني قريش  إلى  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فلما رأيته ألقي في قلبي الإسلام ، فقلت  : يا رسول الله ، والله إني لا أرجع إليهم أبدا . فقال رسول الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - : " إني لا أخيس بالعهد ، ولا أحبس البرد ، ولكن ارجع ،  فإن كان في نفسك الذي في نفسك الآن فارجع " قال : فذهبت ثم أتيت النبي -  صلى الله عليه وسلم -   . 

 وفي صحيح مسلم  ، عن حذيفة  ، قال : ما منعني أن أشهد بدرا إلا أني خرجت أنا وأبي حسيل ، وقال : فأخذنا كفار قريش  قالوا : إنكم تريدون محمدا  ؟ فقلنا : ما نريده ، ما نريد إلا المدينة  ، فأخذوا منا عهد الله وميثاقه لننصرفن إلى المدينة  ولا نقاتل معه . فأتينا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فأخبرناه الخبر ، فقال : " انصرفا ، نفي لهم بعهدهم ، ونستعين الله عليهم    " إلى آخر كلامه في هذا المبحث . والمقصود عنده دلالة النصوص على الوفاء  بالعهود والشروط ، ومنع الإخلاف في ذلك ، إلا ما دل عليه دليل خاص ، وذلك  واضح من النصوص التي ساقها كما ترى . 

 ثم بين أن المخالفين في ذلك يجيبون عن الحجج المذكورة تارة بنسخها ، وتارة  بتخصيصها ببعض العهود والشروط ، وتارة بالقدح في سند ما يمكنهم القدح فيه ،  وتارة بمعارضتها بنصوص أخر كقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ما  بال أقوام يشترطون شروطا ليست في كتاب الله ، ما كان من شرط ليس في كتاب  الله فهو باطل وإن كان مائة شرط ، كتاب الله أحق ، وشرط الله أوثق   " . وكقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد   " . 

 وكقوله تعالى : ومن يتعد حدود الله فأولئك هم الظالمون    [ 2 \ 229 ] وأمثال ذلك في الكتاب والسنة . قال : وأجاب الجمهور عن ذلك  بأن دعوى النسخ والتخصيص تحتاج إلى دليل يجب الرجوع إليه ، ولا دليل عليها ،  وبأن القدح في بعضها لا يقدح في سائرها ، ولا يمنع من الاستشهاد بالضعيف  وإن لم يكن عمدة لاعتضاده بالصحيح ، وبأنها لا تعارض بينها وبين ما عارضوها  به من النصوص . 

 ثم بين أن معنى قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " وما كان من شرط ليس في كتاب الله " أي : في حكمه وشرعه ، كقوله تعالى : كتاب الله عليكم   [ 4 \ 24 ] وقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " كتاب الله القصاص في كسر السن    " . قال : فكتابه سبحانه يطلق على كلامه وعلى حكمه الذي حكم به على لسان  رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . ومعلوم أن كل شرط ليس في حكم الله فهو  مخالف له ، فيكون   [ ص: 220 ] باطلا  . فإذا كان الله ورسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حكم بأن الولاء للمعتق ،  فشرط خلاف ذلك يكون شرطا مخالفا لحكم الله . ولكن أين في هذا أن ما سكت عن  تحريمه من العقود والشروط يكون باطلا حراما ، وتعدي حدود الله هو تحريم ما  أحله ، أو إباحة ما حرمه ، أو إسقاط ما أوجبه ، لا إباحة ما سكت عنه ، وعفا  عنه ، بل تحريمه هو نفس تعدي حدوده . إلى آخر كلامه . 

 ثم بين أن دلالة النصوص عامة في جميع الأحكام ، إلا أن الناس يتفاوتون في  ذلك تفاوتا كثيرا . وبين مسائل كثيرة مما فهم فيه بعض الصحابة من النصوص  خلاف المراد . 

 قال : وقد أنكر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على عمر  فهمه إتيان البيت الحرام  عام الحديبية  من إطلاق قوله : " فإنك آتيه ومطوف به " فإنه لا دلالة في هذا اللفظ على تعيين العام الذي يأتونه فيه . 

 وأنكر على  عدي بن حاتم  فهمه من الخيط الأبيض والخيط الأسود نفس العقالين . 

 وأنكر على من فهم من قوله : " لا يدخل الجنة من كان في قلبه مثقال حبة خردلة من كبر   " شمول لفظه لحسن الثوب وحسن النعل ، وأخبرهم أنه " بطر الحق وغمط الناس " . وأنكر على من فهم من قوله : " من أحب لقاء الله أحب الله لقاءه ، ومن كره لقاء الله كره الله لقاءه   " أنه كراهة الموت ،  وأخبرهم أن هذا للكافر إذا احتضر وبشر بالعذاب فإنه حينئذ يكره لقاء الله ،  والله يكره لقاءه . وأن المؤمن إذا احتضر وبشر بكرامة الله أحب لقاء الله  وأحب الله لقاءه . 

 وأنكر على عائشة  إذ فهمت من قوله تعالى : فسوف يحاسب حسابا يسيرا   [ 84 \ 8 ] معارضته لقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من نوقش الحساب عذب   " . وبين لها أن الحساب اليسير هو العرض ، أي : حساب العرض لا حساب المناقشة . 

 وأنكر على من فهم من قوله تعالى : من يعمل سوءا يجز به    [ 4 \ 123 ] أن هذا الجزاء إنما هو في الآخرة ، وأنه لا يسلم أحد من عمل  السوء . وبين أن هذا الجزاء قد يكون في الدنيا بالهم ، والحزن ، والمرض ،  والنصب ، وغير ذلك من مصائبها ، وليس في اللفظ تقييد الجزاء بيوم القيامة .  

 وأنكر على من فهم من قوله تعالى : الذين آمنوا ولم يلبسوا إيمانهم بظلم أولئك لهم الأمن وهم مهتدون   [ 6 \ 82 ] أنه ظلم النفس بالمعاصي ، وبين أنه الشرك ، وذكر   [ ص: 221 ] قول لقمان  لابنه : إن الشرك لظلم عظيم   [ 31 \ 13 ] وأوضح وجه ذلك بسياق القرآن . 

 قال : ثم سأله  عمر بن الخطاب  عن الكلالة وراجعه فيها مرارا ، فقال : " يكفيك آية الصيف " واعترف عمر    - رضي الله عنه - بأنه خفي عليه فهمها ، وفهمها  الصديق    . 

 وقد نهى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن لحوم الحمر الأهلية ،  ففهم بعض الصحابة من نهيه أنه لكونها لم تخمس . وفهم بعضهم أن النهي  لكونها كانت حمولة القوم وظهرهم . وفهم بعضهم أنه لكونها كانت جوال القرية .  وفهم  علي بن أبي طالب    - رضي الله عنه - وكبار الصحابة ما قصده رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالنهي وصرح بعلته لكونها رجسا . 

 وفهمت المرأة من قوله تعالى : وآتيتم إحداهن قنطارا   [ 4 \ 20 ] جواز المغالاة في الصداق ، فذكرته لعمر  فاعترف به . 

 وفهم  ابن عباس  من قوله تعالى : وحمله وفصاله ثلاثون شهرا   [ 46 \ 15 ] مع قوله : والوالدات يرضعن أولادهن حولين كاملين   [ 2 \ 233 ] أن المرأة قد تلد لستة أشهر ، ولم يفهمه عثمان ،  فهم برجم امرأة ولدت لها ، حتى ذكره  ابن عباس  فأقر به . 

 ولم يفهم عمر  من قوله : " أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا : لا إله إلا الله ، فإذا قالوها عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحقهم  " قتال مانعي الزكاة ، حتى بين له  الصديق  فأقر به . 

 وفهم  قدامة بن مظعون  من قوله تعالى : ليس على الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات جناح فيما طعموا إذا ما اتقوا وآمنوا   [ 5 \ 93 ] رفع الجناح عن الخمر ، حتى بين له عمر  أنه  لا يتناول الخمر ، ولو تأمل سياق الآية لفهم المراد منها ، فإنه إنما رفع  الجناح عنهم فيما طعموه متقين له فيه ، وذلك إنما يكون باجتناب ما حرمه من  المطاعم . فالآية لا تتناول المحرم بوجه . 

 وقد فهم من فهم من قوله تعالى : ولا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى التهلكة    [ 2 \ 195 ] انغماس الرجل في العدو ، حتى بين له أبو أيوب الأنصاري أن  هذا ليس من الإلقاء بيده إلى التهلكة ، بل هو من بيع الرجل نفسه ابتغاء  مرضاة الله ، وأن الإلقاء بيده إلى التهلكة هو ترك الجهاد والإقبال على  الدنيا وعمارتها . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (305)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ 
صـ 222 إلى صـ 228*
*
*
*

 وقال  الصديق    - رضي الله عنه - : أيها الناس ، إنكم تقرءون هذه الآية وتضعونها على   [ ص: 222 ] غير مواضعها : ياأيها الذين آمنوا عليكم أنفسكم لا يضركم من ضل إذا اهتديتم    [ 5 \ 105 ] وإني سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " إن  الناس إذا رأوا المنكر فلم يغيروه أوشك أن يعمهم الله بالعقاب من عنده " فأخبرهم أنهم يضعونها على غير مواضعها في فهمهم منها خلاف ما أريد بها . 

 وأشكل على  ابن عباس  أمر الفرقة الساكتة التي لم ترتكب ما نهيت عنه من اليهود ، هل عذبوا أو نجوا حتى بين له مولاه عكرمة  دخولهم في الناجين دون المعذبين ، وهذا هو الحق ؛ لأنه سبحانه قال عن الساكتين : وإذ قالت أمة منهم لم تعظون قوما الله مهلكهم أو معذبهم عذابا شديدا    [ 7 \ 164 ] فأخبر أنهم أنكروا فعلهم وغضبوا عليهم ، وإن لم يواجهوهم  بالنهي ، فقد واجههم به من أدى الواجب عنهم ، فإن الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن  المنكر فرض كفاية ، فلما قام به أولئك سقط عن الباقين فلم يكونوا ظالمين  بسكوتهم . 

 وأيضا فإنه سبحانه إنما عذب الذين نسوا ما ذكروا به ، وعتوا عما نهوا عنه ، وهذا لا يتناول الساكتين قطعا ، فلما بين عكرمة   لابن عباس  أنهم لم يدخلوا في الظالمين المعذبين كساه برده وفرح به . 

 وقد قال  عمر بن الخطاب  للصحابة : ما تقولون في إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح   [ 110 \ 1 ] السورة ؟ قالوا : أمر الله نبيه إذا فتح عليه أن يستغفر . فقال  لابن عباس    : ما تقول أنت ؟ قال : هو أجل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أعلمه إياه . فقال : ما أعلم منها غير ما تعلم   . 

 إلى أن قال : والمقصود تفاوت الناس في مراتب الفهم في النصوص ، وأن منهم  من يفهم في الآية حكما أو حكمين ، ومنهم من يفهم منها عشرة أحكام أو أكثر  من ذلك ، ومنهم من يقتصر في الفهم على مجرد اللفظ دون سياقه ودون إيمائه  وإشارته وتنبيهه واعتباره . وأخص من هذا وألطف ضمه إلى نص آخر متعلق به ،  فيفهم من اقترانه به قدرا زائدا على ذلك اللفظ بمفرده . 

 وهذا باب عجيب من فهم القرآن ، لا يتنبه له إلا النادر من أهل العلم ، فإن الذهن قد لا يشعر بارتباط هذا بهذا وتعلقه به ، كما فهم  ابن عباس  من قوله تعالى : وحمله وفصاله ثلاثون شهرا   [ 46 \ 15 ] مع قوله : والوالدات يرضعن أولادهن حولين كاملين   [ 2 \ 233 ] أن المرأة قد تلد لستة أشهر . . إلى آخر كلامه . 

 وإنما أكثرنا في هذه المباحث من نقل كلام ابن القيم  كما رأيت ؛ لأنه جاء فيها بما   [ ص: 223 ] لم يأت به من تقدمه ولا من تأخر . وقد تركنا كثيرا من نفائس كلامه في هذه المواضيع خشية الإطالة الكثيرة . 
المسألة السابعة 

 اعلم أن استهزاء الظاهرية  وسخريتهم بالأئمة المجتهدين - رحمهم الله - ودعواهم أن قياساتهم متناقضة ينقض بعضها بعضا ،  وأن ذلك دليل على أنها كلها باطلة وليست من الدين في شيء - إذا تأمل فيه  المنصف العارف وجد الأئمة - رحمهم الله - أقرب في أغلب ذلك إلى الصواب  والعمل بما دلت عليه النصوص من الظاهرية الساخرين المستهزئين . وسنضرب لك  بعض الأمثلة لذلك لتستدل به على غيره . 

 اعلم أن من أعظم المسائل التي قال فيها الظاهرية  بتناقض  أقيسة الأئمة وتكذيب بعضها لبعض ، وأن ذلك يدل على بطلان كل قياس من  أقيستهم - هي مسألة الربا التي قال فيها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " الذهب  بالذهب ، والفضة بالفضة ، والبر بالبر ، والشعير بالشعير ، والتمر بالتمر ،  والملح بالملح ، مثلا بمثل ، يدا بيد ، فمن زاد أو استزاد فقد أربى   " . 

 قال الظاهرية    :  فالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إنما حرم الربا في الستة المذكورة ، فتحريمه  في شيء غيرها قول على الله وعلى رسوله ، وتشريع زائد على ما شرعه رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قالوا : والذين زادوا على النص أشياء يحرم  فيها الربا اختلفت أقوالهم ، وتناقضت أقيستهم ، فبعضهم يقول : التمر  والبلوط ثمر شجر يؤكل ويدبغ بقشره . وبعضهم يقول هي الكيل . وبعضهم يقول هي  الاقتيات والادخار . . . إلخ . 

 فهذه أقيسة متضاربة متناقضة فليست من عند الله ، وإذا تأملت في هذه  المسألة التي سخروا بسببها من الأئمة ، وادعوا عليهم أنهم حرموا الربا في  أشياء لا دليل على تحريمه فيها كالتفاح عند من يقول : العلة الطعم  كالشافعي  ، وكالأشنان عند من يقول : العلة الكيل - علمت أن الأئمة أقرب إلى العمل بالنص في ذلك من الظاهرية  المدعين الوقوف مع ظاهر النص . أما  الشافعي  الذي قال : العلة في تحريم الربا الطعم فقد استدل لذلك بما رواه مسلم  في صحيحه : حدثنا  هارون بن معروف  ، حدثنا  عبد الله بن وهب  ، أخبرني عمرو    ( ح ) وحدثني أبو الطاهر  ، أخبرنا ابن وهب  عن  عمرو بن الحارث  ، أن أبا النضر  حدثه ، أن  بسر بن سعيد  حدثه عن معمر بن عبد الله ،  أنه أرسل غلامه بصاع قمح . الحديث ، وفيه : فإني كنت أسمع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " الطعام بالطعام مثلا بمثل   " وكان طعامنا   [ ص: 224 ] يومئذ  الشعير . فهذا حديث صحيح صرح فيه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأن الطعام  إذا بيع بالطعام بيع مثلا بمثل . والطعام في اللغة العربية : اسم لكل ما  يؤكل ، قال تعالى : كل الطعام كان حلا لبني إسرائيل الآية [ 3 \ 93 ] وقال : فلينظر الإنسان إلى طعامه أنا صببنا الماء صبا ثم شققنا الأرض شقا فأنبتنا فيها حبا وعنبا   [ 80 \ 24 - 28 ] وقال تعالى : وطعام الذين أوتوا الكتاب حل لكم   [ 5 \ 5 ] ولا خلاف في ذبائحهم في ذلك . وفي صحيح مسلم  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال في زمزم : " إنها طعام طعم " وقال لبيد  في معلقته : 


**لمعفر قهد تنازع شلوه غبس كواسب لا يمن طعامها* *يعني بطعامها : فريستها ، كما قدمنا هذا مستوفى في سورة " البقرة " . 

فالشافعي  وإن سخر الظاهرية  منه في تحريمه الربا في التفاح فهو متمسك في ذلك بظاهر حديث صحيح ، يقول فيه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " الطعام بالطعام مثلا بمثل   " . فما المانع للظاهرية  من  القول بظاهر هذا الحديث الصحيح على عادتهم التي يزعمون فيحكمون على الطعام  بأنه مثل بمثل ؟ وما مستندهم في مخالفة ظاهر هذا الحديث الصحيح ، وحكمهم  بالربا في البر والشعير والتمر والملح دون غيرها من سائر المطعومات ؟ مع أن  لفظ الطعام في الحديث المذكور عام للأربعة المذكورة وغيرها كما ترى ، فهل  الشافعي  في تحريم الربا في التفاح أقرب إلى ظاهر النص أو الظاهرية  ؟ وكذلك سخريتهم من الإمام أبي حنيفة  وأحمد     - رحمهما الله - في قولهما بدخول الربا في كل مكيل وموزون ، مستهزئين بمن  يقول بالربا في الأشنان قياسا على التمر - إذا تأملت فيه وجدت الإمامين -  رحمهما الله - أقرب في ذلك إلى ظاهر النص من الظاهرية    . 

 قال الحاكم  في ( المستدرك ) : حدثنا أبو بكر أحمد بن سليمان الفقيه  ، ثنا  الحسن بن مكرم  ، ثنا  روح بن عبادة  ، ثنا حيان بن عبيد الله العدوي  ، قال : سألت أبا مجلز  عن الصرف ، فقال : كان  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - لا يرى به بأسا زمانا من عمره ما كان منه عينا ، يعني يدا بيد ، فكان يقول : إنما الربا في النسيئة . فلقيه  أبو سعيد الخدري ،  فقال : يا  ابن عباس  ، ألا تتقي الله إلى متى تؤكل الناس الربا ؟ أما بلغك أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال ذات يوم وهو عند زوجته  أم سلمة    : " إني لأشتهي تمر عجوة " فبعثت صاعين من تمر إلى رجل من الأنصار  ،  فجاء بدل صاعين صاع من تمر عجوة ، فقامت فقدمته إلى رسول الله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - فلما رآه أعجبه ، فتناول تمرة ، ثم أمسك فقال : " من أين لكم  هذا ؟ "   [ ص: 225 ] فقالت  أم سلمة    : بعثت صاعين من تمر إلى رجل من الأنصار ،  فأتانا  بدل صاعين هذا الصاع الواحد ، وها هو ، كل ، فألقى التمرة بين يديه فقال :  " ردوه لا حاجة لي فيه ، التمر بالتمر ، والحنطة بالحنطة ، والشعير  بالشعير ، والذهب بالذهب ، والفضة بالفضة ، يدا بيد ، عينا بعين ، مثلا  بمثل ، فمن زاد فهو ربا " ثم قال " كذلك ما يكال ويوزن أيضا " إلى آخره . 

 ثم قال الحاكم    - رحمه الله - : هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ، ولم يخرجاه بهذه السياقة . وهذا الحديث الذي قال الحاكم     : إنه صحيح الإسناد ، فيه التصريح بأن ما يكال ويوزن يباع مثلا بمثل ،  يدا بيد ، وقد قدمنا مرارا أن الموصولات من صيغ العموم لعمومها في كل ما  تشمله صلاتها . فأبو حنيفة  مثلا القائل بالربا في الأشنان متمسك بظاهر هذا الحديث ، فهو أقرب إلى ظاهر النص من الظاهرية  المستهزئين به ، الزاعمين أنه بعيد في ذلك عن النص . 

 فإن قيل : هذا الحدث لا يحتج به لضعفه ، وقد قال الذهبي  متعقبا على الحاكم  تصحيحه للحديث المذكور ما نصه : قلت : حيان  فيه ضعف وليس بالحجة ، وقد أشار البيهقي  إلى تضعيف هذا الحديث ، وأعله  ابن حزم  من ثلاثة أوجه : الأول : زعمه أنه منقطع ؛ لأن أبا مجلز  لم يسمع من أبي سعيد  ولا من  ابن عباس    . الثاني : أن في الحديث أن  ابن عباس  رجع عن القول بإباحة ربا الفضل . واعتقاد  ابن حزم  أن ذلك باطل لقول  سعيد بن جبير    : إن  ابن عباس  لم يرجع عن ذلك . والثالث : أن حيان بن عبيد الله  المذكور في سند هذا الحديث مجهول . 

 فالجواب عن ذلك كله هو ما ستراه الآن إن شاء الله ، وهو راجع إلى شيئين :  الأول : مناقشة من ضعف الحديث ، وبيان أنه ليس بضعيف . والثاني : أنا لو  سلمنا ضعفه تسليما جدليا فهو معتضد بما يثبت الاحتجاج به من الشواهد . 

 أما المناقشة في تضعيفه ، فقول الذهبي    : إن حيان  فيه ضعف وليس بالحجة - معارض بقول أبي حاتم  فيما  ذكره عن ابنه في كتاب " الجرح والتعديل " : إنه صدوق ، ومعلوم أن الصحيح  أن التعديل يقبل مجملا ، والتجريح لا يقبل إلا مبينا مفصلا كما هو مقرر في  علوم الحديث . وقد ترجم له  البخاري  في تاريخه الكبير ولم يذكر فيه جرحا . وإعلال  ابن حزم  له بأنه منقطع وأن حيان  مجهول قد قدمنا مناقشته فيه في سورة " البقرة " ؛ لأن أبا مجلز  أدرك  ابن عباس  ، وسمع عنه . 

 قال  ابن أبي حاتم  في " الجرح والتعديل " في أبي مجلز  المذكور : وهو لاحق بن حميد   [ ص: 226 ] السدوسي البصري  ، توفي أيام  عمر بن عبد العزيز  ، وروى عن  ابن عمر  ،  وابن عباس  ، وأنس  وجندب    . . . إلخ ، وتصريحه بروايته عن  ابن عباس  يدل على عدم صحة قول  ابن حزم    : إنه لم يسمع من  ابن عباس    . وقال  البخاري  في تاريخه الكبير في لاحق بن حميد  المذكور : أبو مجلز السدوسي البصري  ، مات قبل الحسن  بقليل ، ومات الحسن  سنة عشر ومائة ، سمع  ابن عمر  ،  وابن عباس  ،  وأنس بن مالك    . . . إلخ . وفيه تصريح  البخاري  بسماع أبي مجلز  من  ابن عباس  ، ومع هذا فابن حزم  يقول : هو منقطع لعدم سماعه منه . وأما أبو سعيد  فلا شك أنه أدركه أبو مجلز  المذكور ، والمعاصرة تكفي ، ولا يشترط ثبوت اللقي على التحقيق ، كما أوضحه  مسلم بن الحجاج  في مقدمة صحيحه . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في تهذيب التهذيب في أبي مجلز  المذكور : روى عن  أبي موسى الأشعري  ، والحسن بن علي  ، ومعاوية  ،  وعمران بن حصين  ،  وسمرة بن جندب  ،  وابن عباس  ،  والمغيرة بن شعبة  ،  وحفصة  ،  وأم سلمة  ، وأنس  ،  وجندب بن عبد الله  ،  وسلمة بن كهيل  ، وقيس بن عباد  ، وغيرهم . وأرسل عن  عمر بن الخطاب  ، وحذيفة    . . . إلخ . ومما يوضح معاصرة أبي مجلز  لأبي سعيد  أن جماعة من هؤلاء الصحابة الذين ذكر ابن حجر  أنه روى عنهم ماتوا قبل أبي سعيد    - رضي الله عنهم . فأبو سعيد    - رضي الله عنه - توفي سنة ثلاث أو أربع أو خمس بعد الستين ، وقد مات قبله الحسن بن علي  ،  وأبو موسى الأشعري  ،  وعمران بن حصين  ، ومعاوية  ،  وسمرة بن جندب  كما هو معلوم . 

 وأما قول  ابن حزم    : إنه مجهول فقد قدمنا مناقشة السبكي  له في تكملة المجموع ، وأنه قال : فإن أراد  ابن حزم  أنه مجهول العين فليس بصحيح ، بل هو رجل مشهور ، روى عنه حديث الصرف هذا  روح بن عبادة  ، ومن جهته أخرجه الحاكم  ، وذكره  ابن حزم ،  وإبراهيم بن الحجاج الشامي  ، ومن جهته رواه  ابن عدي   ويونس بن محمد  ، ومن جهته رواه البيهقي '  وهو حيان بن عبيد الله بن حيان بن بشر بن عدي  بصري ، سمع أبا مجلز  لاحق بن حميد  ، والضحاك  وعن أبيه ، وروى عن عطاء  ، وابن بريدة  ، روى عنه  موسى بن إسماعيل   ومسلم بن إبراهيم  ، وأبو داود ،   وعبيد الله بن موسى  ، عقد له  البخاري ،   وابن أبي حاتم  ترجمة فذكر كل منهما بعض ما ذكرته . وله ترجمة في كتاب  ابن عدي  كما أشرت إليه ، فزال عنه جهالة العين . وإن أراد جهالة الحال فهو قد رواه من طريق  إسحاق بن راهويه  ، فقال في إسناده : أخبرنا روح  ، قال : حدثنا حيان بن عبيد الله  ، وكان رجل صدق . فإن كانت هذه الشهادة له بالصدق من  روح بن عبادة ،  فروح  محدث نشأ في الحديث ، عارف به ، مصنف   [ ص: 227 ] متفق على الاحتجاج به ، بصري بلدي للمشهود له فتقبل شهادته له . وإن كان هذا القول من  إسحاق بن راهويه  فناهيك به ، ومن يثني عليه إسحاق    ! وقد ذكر  ابن أبي حاتم  حيان بن عبيد الله  هذا  ، وذكر جماعة من المشاهير ممن رووا عنه وممن روي عنهم ، قال : إنه سأل  أباه عنه ، فقال : صدوق . ا هـ من تكملة المجموع كما قدمناه في سورة "  البقرة " . والذي رأيت في سنن البيهقي  الكبرى أن الراوي عن حيان  المذكور في إسناده له إبراهيم بن الحجاج  ، وقال صاحب " الجوهر النقي " : وحيان  هذا ذكره  ابن حبان  في الثقات من أتباع التابعين . وقال الذهبي  في الضعفاء : جائز الحديث . وقال عبد الحق  في أحكامه : قال  أبو بكر البزار    : حيان  رجل من أهل البصرة  مشهور وليس به بأس . وقال فيه أبو حاتم    : صدوق . وقال بعض المتأخرين فيه : مجهول . ولعله اختلط عليه بحيان بن عبيد الله المروي  ، وبما ذكر تعلم أن دعوى  ابن حزم  أن الحديث منقطع ، وأن حيان  المذكور مجهول ليست بصحيحة . 

 وأما دعواه عدم رجوع  ابن عباس  لقول  سعيد بن جبير     : إنه لم يرجع عن القول بإباحة ربا الفضل ، فقد قدمنا الروايات الواردة  برجوعه مستوفاة في سورة " البقرة " عن جماعة من أصحابه ، ولا شك أنها أولى  من قول  سعيد بن جبير ؛  لأنهم جماعة وهو واحد ؛ ولأنهم مثبتون رجوعه وهو نافيه ، والمثبت مقدم على النافي . وأما شواهد حديث حيان  المذكور الدال على أن الربا في كل ما يكال ويوزن ؛ فمنها ما قدمنا في سورة " البقرة " من حديث أنس ،   وعبادة بن الصامت  عند  الدارقطني  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " ما وزن مثل بمثل إذا كان نوعا واحدا ، وما كيل فمثل ذلك . فإذا اختلف النوعان فلا بأس به   " وقد قدمنا في سورة " البقرة " قول الشوكاني    : إن حديث أنس  وعبادة  هذا أشار إليه ابن حجر  في " التلخيص " ولم يتكلم عليه ، وفي إسناده  الربيع بن صبيح  ، وثقه أبو زرعة  ، وغيره ، وضعفه جماعة ، وقد أخرج هذا الحديث البزار  أيضا . ويشهد لصحته حديث عبادة  المذكور  أولا ، وغيره من الأحاديث . انتهى منه كما تقدم . وفي هذا الحديث المذكور  دليل واضح على أن كل ما يكال أو يوزن فيه الربا وإن سخر الظاهرية  ممن يقول بذلك ، ومن شواهد حديث حيان  المذكور الحديث المتفق عليه . قال  البخاري  في صحيحه في ( كتاب الوكالة ) : حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا مالك  ، عن  عبد المجيد بن سهيل بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف  ، عن  سعيد بن المسيب ،  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري   وأبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنهما - أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - استعمل رجلا على خيبر  ، فجاءهم بتمر جنيب ، فقال : " أكل تمر خيبر هكذا " ؟ فقال : إنا   [ ص: 228 ] لنأخذ  الصاع من هذا بالصاعين ، والصاعين بالثلاثة . فقال : " لا تفعل ، بع الجمع  بالدراهم ثم ابتع بالدراهم جنيبا " ، وقال في الميزان مثل ذلك   . انتهى منه . 

 ومحل الشاهد منه قوله : وقال في الميزان مثل ذلك ، ومعناه ظاهر جدا في أن ما يوزن بالميزان مثل ذلك في منع الربا   . وقد قدمنا أقوال من أول هذا الحديث وصرفه عن المعنى المذكور في سورة " البقرة " . وقال  مسلم بن الحجاج  في صحيحه : حدثنا  عبد الله بن مسلمة بن قعنب  ، حدثنا  سليمان - يعني ابن بلال    - عن  عبد المجيد بن سهيل بن عبد الرحمن  أنه سمع  سعيد بن المسيب  يحدث أن  أبا هريرة  وأبا سعيد  حدثاه أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعث أخا بني عدي الأنصاري  فاستعمله على خيبر  ،  فقدم بتمر جنيب ، فقال له رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أكل تمر  خيبر هكذا ؟ " . قال : لا ، والله يا رسول الله إنا لنشتري الصاع بالصاعين  من الجمع . فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا تفعلوا ، ولكن  مثلا بمثل ، أو بيعوا هذا واشتروا بثمنه من هذا ، وكذلك الميزان " انتهى  منه . وقوله في هذا الحديث المتفق عليه " وكذلك الميزان " ظاهر جدا في أن  ما يوزن كما يكال ، وأن في ذلك كله الربا . ولا شك أن هذه الأحاديث التي  عمل بها بعض الأئمة وإن استهزأ بهم الظاهرية  في ذلك أقرب إلى ظاهر النص من قول الظاهرية    : إنه لا ربا إلا في الستة المذكورة قبل . والمقصود التمثيل لأحوالهم مع الأئمة المجتهدين رحمهم الله . 

 تنبيه 

 اعلم أنا نقول بموجب الأحاديث التي استدل بها الظاهرية  على أن ما سكت عنه الشارع فهو عفو ، ونقول مثلا : إن صوم شهر آخر غير رمضان لم يوجب علينا فهو عفو . ولكن لا نسلم أن آية : فلا تقل لهما أف   [ 17 \ 23 ] ساكتة عن تحريم ضرب الوالدين ، بل نقول هي دالة عليه ، وادعاء أنها لم تتعرض لذلك باطل كما ترى . ولا نقول : إن آية فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة الآية  [ 99 \ 7 ] ساكتة عن مؤاخذة من عمل مثقال جبل ، بل هي دالة على المؤاخذة  بذلك . وهكذا إلى آخر ما ذكرنا من أمثلة ذلك في هذه المباحث وفي سورة " بني  إسرائيل " . وما ذكرنا سابقا من أن الصواب في مسألة القياس أنه قسمان ؛  صحيح وفاسد ، كما بينا وكما أوضحه ابن القيم  في كلامه الذي نقلنا - اعتمده صاحب " مراقي السعود " في قوله في القياس : 


**وما روي من ذمة فقد عني     به الذي على الفساد قد بني 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (306)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ 
صـ 229 إلى صـ 235**

**
** المسألة الثامنة 

 اعلم أن جماهير القائلين بالقياس يقولون : إنه إن خالف النص فهو باطل ، ويسمون القدح فيه بمخالفته للنص فساد الاعتبار . كما أشار إليه صاحب " مراقي السعود " بقوله : 


**والخلف للنص أو إجماع دعا فساد الاعتبار كل من وعى* *كما قدمناه في سورة " البقرة " . 

 واعلم أن ما يذكره بعض علماء الأصول من المالكية وغيرهم عن الإمام مالك  من  أنه يقدم القياس على أخبار الآحاد خلاف التحقيق . والتحقيق : أنه يقدم  أخبار الآحاد على القياس ، واستقراء مذهبه يدل على ذلك دلالة واضحة ، ولذلك  أخذ بحديث المصراة في دفع صاع التمر عوض اللبن . ومن أصرح الأدلة التي لا  نزاع بعدها في ذلك أنه يقول : إن في ثلاثة أصابع من أصابع المرأة ثلاثين من  الإبل ، وفي أربعة أصابع من أصابعها عشرين من الإبل . كما قدمناه مستوفى  في سورة " بني إسرائيل " . ولا شيء أشد مخالفة للقياس من هذا كما قال  ربيعة بن أبي عبد الرحمن   لسعيد بن المسيب  حين عظم جرحها ، واشتدت مصيبتها : نقص عقلها . ومالك  خالف القياس في هذا القول ،  سعيد بن المسيب    : إنه السنة ، كما تقدم . وبعد هذا فلا يمكن لأحد أن يقول : إن مالكا  يقدم القياس على النص ، ومسائل الاجتهاد والتقليد مدونة في أصول الفقه ، ولأجل ذلك نكتفي بما ذكرنا من ذلك هنا . 
المسألة التاسعة 

 اعلم أن أكثر أهل العلم قالوا : إن الحرث الذي حكم فيه سليمان  وداود  إذ نفشت فيه غنم القوم بستان عنب ، والنفش : رعي الغنم ليلا خاصة ، ومنه قول الراجز : 


**بدلن بعد النفش الوجيفا وبعد طول الجرة الصريفا* *وقيل : كان الحرث المذكور زرعا ، وذكروا أن داود  حكم  بدفع الغنم لأهل الحرث عوضا من حرثهم الذي نفشت فيه فأكلته . وقال بعض أهل  العلم : اعتبر قيمة الحرث فوجد الغنم بقدر القيمة فدفعها إلى أصحاب الحرث ،  إما لأنه لم يكن لهم دراهم أو تعذر بيعها ، ورضوا بدفعها ورضي أولئك  بأخذها بدلا من القيمة . وأما سليمان  فحكم بالضمان على   [ ص: 230 ] أصحاب  الغنم ، وأن يضمنوا ذلك بالمثل بأن يعمروا البستان حتى يعود كما كان حين  نفشت فيه غنمهم . ولم يضيع عليهم غلته من حين الإتلاف إلى حين العود ، بل  أعطى أصحاب البستان ماشية أولئك ليأخذوا من نمائها بقدر نماء البستان  فيستوفوا من نماء غنمهم نظير ما فاتهم من نماء حرثهم . وقد اعتبر النماءين  فوجدهما سواء ، قالوا : وهذا هو العلم الذي خصه الله به ، وأثنى عليه  بإدراكه . هكذا يقولون ، والله تعالى أعلم . 
المسألة العاشرة 

 اعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في مثل هذه القصة . فلو نفشت غنم قوم في حرث آخرين فتحاكموا إلى حاكم من حكام المسلمين فماذا يفعل ؟ اختلف العلماء في ذلك ، فذهب أكثر أهل العلم إلى أن ما أفسدته البهائم ليلا يضمنه أرباب الماشية بقيمته ، وهو المشهور من مذهب مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد    - رحمهم الله . وقيل : يضمنونه بمثله كقضية سليمان    . قال ابن القيم    : وهذا هو الحق ، وهو أحد القولين في مذهب أحمد  ،  ووجه للشافعية والمالكية ، والمشهور عنهم خلافه . والآية تشير إلى اختصاص  الضمان بالليل ؛ لأن النفش لا يطلق لغة إلا على الرعي بالليل كما تقدم .  واحتج الجمهور لضمان أصحاب البهائم ما أفسدته ليلا بحديث حرام بن محيصة  ، أن ناقة  البراء بن عازب  دخلت  حائطا فأفسدت فيه ، فقضى نبي الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أن على أهل  الحوائط حفظها بالنهار ، وأن ما أفسدت المواشي بالليل ضامن على أهلها " رواه الأئمة : مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وأبو داود  ،  وابن ماجه  ،  والدارقطني  ،  وابن حبان  ، وصححه الحاكم ،  فقال بعد أن ساق الحديث المذكور : هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد على خلاف فيه بين معمر   والأوزاعي  ، فإن معمرا  قال : عن  الزهري  ، عن حرام بن محيصة  ، عن أبيه ، وأقره الذهبي  على تصحيحه ولم يتعقبه . 

 وقال الشوكاني    - رحمه الله - في ( نيل الأوطار ) في الحديث المذكور : صححه الحاكم  ، والبيهقي    . قال  الشافعي    : أخذنا به لثبوته واتصاله ومعرفة رجاله . ا هـ منه . والاختلاف على  الزهري  في رواية هذا الحديث كثير معروف . 

 وقال  ابن عبد البر    : وهذا الحديث وإن كان مرسلا فهو حديث مشهور ، أرسله الأئمة ، وحدث به الثقات ، واستعمله فقهاء الحجاز  وتلقوه بالقبول ، وجرى في المدينة  العمل به ، وحسبك باستعمال أهل المدينة  وسائر أهل الحجاز  لهذا الحديث ، وعلى كل حال فالحديث المذكور احتج به جمهور العلماء ، منهم الأئمة الثلاثة المذكورون على أن   [ ص: 231 ] ما أفسدته البهائم بالليل على أربابها ، وفي النهار على أهل الحوائط حفظها . ومشهور مذهب مالك  وأحمد   والشافعي  أنه يضمن بقيمته كما تقدم . وأبو حنيفة  يقول : لا ضمان مطلقا في جناية البهائم ، ويستدل بالحديث الصحيح : " العجماء جبار   " أي : جرحها هدر . والجمهور يقولون : إن الحديث المذكور عام ، وضمان ما أفسدته ليلا مخصص له . وذهب داود  ومن  وافقه إلى أن ما أتلفته البهائم بغير علم مالكها ولو ليلا ضمان فيه ، وأما  إذا رعاها صاحبها باختياره في حرث غيره فهو ضامن بالمثل . 

 واعلم أن القائلين بلزوم قيمة ما أفسدته البهائم ليلا يقولون : يضمنه أصحابها ولو زاد على قيمتها ، خلافا لليث  القائل  : لا يضمنون ما زاد على قيمتها ، وفي المسألة تفاصيل مذكورة في كتب الفروع  ، وصيغة الجمع في الضمير في قوله : لحكمهم [ 21 \ 78 ] الظاهر أنها مراد  بها سليمان  ، وداود  ، وأصحاب الحرث ، وأصحاب الغنم ، وأضاف الحكم إليهم لأن منهم حاكما ومحكوما له ومحكوما عليه . 

 وقوله : ففهمناها أي : القضية أو الحكومة المفهومة من قوله : إذ يحكمان في الحرث   [ 21 \ 78 ] وقوله : وكلا آتينا   [ 21 \ 79 ] أي : أعطينا كلا من داود  وسليمان  حكما وعلما . والتنوين في قوله : وكلا عوض عن كلمة ، أي : كل واحد منهما . 
قوله تعالى : وسخرنا مع داود الجبال يسبحن والطير وكنا فاعلين   . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه سخر الجبال ، أي : ذللها ، وسخر الطير تسبح مع داود    . وما ذكره - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة من تسخيره الطير والجبال تسبح مع نبيه داود  بينه في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله تعالى : ولقد آتينا داود منا فضلا ياجبال أوبي معه والطير الآية  [ 34 \ 10 ] . وقوله : أوبي معه أي : رجعي معه التسبيح . والطير أي :  ونادينا الطير بمثل ذلك من ترجيع التسبيح معه . وقول من قال أوبي معه : أي :  سيري معه ، وأن التأويب سير النهار - ساقط كما ترى . وكقوله تعالى : واذكر عبدنا داود ذا الأيد إنه أواب إنا سخرنا الجبال معه يسبحن بالعشي والإشراق والطير محشورة كل له أواب   [ 38 \ 17 - 18 ] . 

 والتحقيق : أن تسبيح الجبال والطير مع داود  المذكور تسبيح حقيقي ؛ لأن الله - جل وعلا - يجعل لها إدراكات تسبح بها ، يعلمها هو - جل وعلا - ونحن لا نعلمها . كما قال :   [ ص: 232 ] وإن من شيء إلا يسبح بحمده ولكن لا تفقهون تسبيحهم   [ 7 \ 44 ] وقال تعالى : وإن من الحجارة لما يتفجر منه الأنهار وإن منها لما يشقق فيخرج منه الماء وإن منها لما يهبط من خشية الله الآية [ 2 \ 74 ] وقال تعالى : إنا عرضنا الأمانة على السماوات والأرض والجبال فأبين أن يحملنها وأشفقن منها الآية  [ 33 \ 72 ] . وقد ثبت في صحيح البخاري أن الجذع الذي كان يخطب عليه النبي  - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما انتقل عنه بالخطبة إلى المنبر سمع له حنين .  وقد ثبت في صحيح مسلم  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " إني لأعرف حجرا بمكة  كان يسلم علي قبل أن أبعث ، إني لأعرفه الآن    " وأمثال هذا كثيرة . والقاعدة المقررة عند العلماء أن نصوص الكتاب ،  والسنة لا يجوز صرفها عن ظاهرها المتبادر منها إلا بدليل يجب الرجوع إليه .  والتسبيح في اللغة : الإبعاد عن السوء ، وفي اصطلاح الشرع : تنزيه الله -  جل وعلا - عن كل ما لا يليق بكماله وجلاله . 

 وقال القرطبي  في تفسير هذه الآية وسخرنا مع داود الجبال   [ 21 \ 79 ] أي : جعلناها بحيث تطيعه إذا أمرها بالتسبيح ، والظاهر أن قوله : وكنا فاعلين مؤكد لقوله : وسخرنا مع داود الجبال يسبحن والطير   [ 21 \ 79 ] والموجب لهذا التأكيد أن تسخير الجبال وتسبيحها أمر عجب خارق للعادة ، مظنة لأن يكذب به الكفرة الجهلة . 

 وقال  الزمخشري  وكنا  فاعلين أي : قادرين على أن نفعل هذا . وقيل : كنا نفعل بالأنبياء مثل ذلك .  وكلا القولين اللذين قال ظاهر السقوط ؛ لأن تأويل وكنا فاعلين بمعنى كنا  قادرين بعيد ، ولا دليل عليه كما لا دليل على الآخر كما ترى . 

 وقال أبو حيان  وكنا  فاعلين أي : فاعلين هذه الأعاجيب من تسخير الجبال وتسبيحهن والطير لمن نخصه  بكرامتنا . ا هـ . وأظهرها عندي هو ما تقدم ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : وعلمناه صنعة لبوس لكم لتحصنكم من بأسكم فهل أنتم شاكرون   . 

 الضمير في قوله : وعلمناه راجع إلى داود  ، والمراد بصيغة اللبوس : صنعة الدروع ونسجها . والدليل على أن المراد باللبوس في الآية الدروع أنه أتبعه بقوله : لتحصنكم من بأسكم    [ 21 \ 80 ] أي : لتحرز وتقي بعضكم من بأس بعض ؛ لأن الدرع تقيه ضرر  الضرب بالسيف ، والرمي بالرمح والسهم كما هو معروف . وقد أوضح   [ ص: 233 ] هذا المعنى بقوله : وألنا له الحديد أن اعمل سابغات وقدر في السرد   [ 34 \ 10 - 11 ] فقوله : أن اعمل سابغات أي : أن اصنع دروعا سابغات من الحديد الذي ألناه لك . 

 والسرد : نسج الدرع . ويقال فيه : الزرد ، ومن الأول قول أبي ذؤيب الهذلي    : 


**وعليهما مسرودتان قضاهما داود  أو صنع السوابغ تبع* *ومن الثاني قول الآخر : 


**نقريهم لهذميات نقد بها     ما كان خاط عليهم كل زراد 
**ومراده بالزراد : ناسج الدرع . وقوله : وقدر في السرد أي  : اجعل الحلق والمسامير في نسجك الدرع بأقدار متناسبة ، فلا تجعل المسمار  دقيقا لئلا ينكسر ولا يشد بعض الحلق ببعض ، ولا تجعله غليظا غلظا زائدا  فيفصم الحلقة . وإذا عرفت أن اللبوس في الآية الدروع فاعلم أن العرب تطلق  اللبوس على الدروع كما في الآية . ومنه قول الشاعر : 


**عليها أسود ضاويات لبوسهم     سوابغ بيض لا يخرقها النبل 
**فقوله : " سوابغ " أي : دروع سوابغ ، وقول كعب بن زهير    : 


**شم العرانين أبطال لبوسهم     من نسج داود  في الهيجا سرابيل 
**ومراده  باللبوس التي عبر عنها بالسرابيل : الدروع . والعرب تطلق اللبوس أيضا على  جميع السلاح ، درعا كان أو جوشنا أو سيفا أو رمحا . ومن إطلاقه على الرمح  قول أبي كبير الهذلي  يصف رمحا : 


**ومعي لبوس للبئيس كأنه     روق بجبهة ذي نعاج مجفل 
**وتطلق اللبوس أيضا على كل ما يلبس ، ومنه قول بيهس    : 


**البس لكل حالة لبوسها     إما نعيمها وإما بوسها 
**وما  ذكره هنا من الامتنان على الخلق بتعليمه صنعة الدروع ليقيهم بها من بأس  السلاح تقدم إيضاحه في سورة " النحل " في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وسرابيل تقيكم بأسكم   [ 16 \ 81 ] . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : فهل أنتم شاكرون   [ 21 \ 80 ] الظاهر فيه أن صيغة الاستفهام هنا يراد بها الأمر ، ومن إطلاق الاستفهام بمعنى الأمر في القرآن قوله   [ ص: 234 ] تعالى : إنما يريد الشيطان أن يوقع بينكم العداوة والبغضاء في الخمر والميسر ويصدكم عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة فهل أنتم منتهون   [ 5 \ 91 ] أي : انتهوا . ولذا قال عمر    - رضي الله عنه - : انتهينا يا رب . وقوله تعالى : وقل للذين أوتوا الكتاب والأميين أأسلمتم الآية [ 3 \ 20 ] أي : أسلموا . وقد تقرر في فن المعاني أن في المعاني التي تؤدى بصيغة الاستفهام : الأمر ، كما ذكرنا . 

 وقوله : شاكرون شكر العبد لربه    : هو أن يستعين بنعمه على طاعته ، وشكر الرب لعبده : هو أن يثيبه الثواب  الجزيل من عمله القليل . ومادة " شكر " لا تتعدى غالبا إلا باللام ،  وتعديتها بنفسها دون اللام قليلة ، ومنه قول أبي نخيلة    : 


**شكرتك إن الشكر حبل من التقى     وما كل من أوليته نعمة يقضي 
**وفي قوله : لتحصنكم ثلاث قراءات سبعية : قرأه عامة السبعة ما عدا ابن عامر  وعاصما  ليحصنكم بالياء المثناة التحتية ، وعلى هذه القراءة فضمير الفاعل عائد إلى داود  أو إلى اللبوس ؛ لأن تذكيرها باعتبار معنى ما يلبس من الدروع جائز . وقرأه ابن عامر  وحفص  عن عاصم  لتحصنكم  بالتاء المثناة الفوقية ، وعلى هذه القراءة فضمير الفاعل راجع إلى اللبوس  وهي مؤنثة ، أو إلى الصنعة المذكورة في قوله : صنعة لبوس وقرأه شعبة  عن عاصم  لنحصنكم بالنون الدالة على العظمة وعلى هذه القراءة فالأمر واضح .
قوله تعالى : ولسليمان الريح عاصفة تجري بأمره إلى الأرض التي باركنا فيها وكنا بكل شيء عالمين   . 

 قوله : ولسليمان الريح   [ 21 \ 81 ] معطوف على معمول " وسخرنا " ، في قوله : وسخرنا مع داود الجبال   [ 21 \ 79 ] أي : وسخرنا لسليمان  الريح في حال كونها عاصفة ، أي : شديدة الهبوب . يقال : عصفت الريح أي : اشتدت ، فهي ريح عاصف وعصوف ، وفي لغة بني أسد    ( أعصفت ) فهي معصف ومعصفة ، وقد قدمنا بعض شواهده العربية في سورة ( الإسراء ) . 

 وقوله : تجري بأمره أي : تطيعه وتجري إلى المحل الذي يأمرها به ، وما ذكره في هذه الآية من تسخير الريح لسليمان  ، وأنها تجري بأمره بينه في غير هذا الموضع ، وزاد بيان قدر سرعتها ، وذلك في قوله : ولسليمان الريح غدوها شهر ورواحها شهر  [ ص: 235 ]   [ 34 \ 12 ] وقوله : فسخرنا له الريح تجري بأمره رخاء حيث أصاب   [ 38 \ 36 ] . 

 تنبيه 

 اعلم أن في هذه الآيات التي ذكرنا سؤالين معروفين : 

 الأول : أن يقال : إن الله وصف الريح المذكورة هنا في سورة " الأنبياء "  بأنها عاصفة ، أي : شديدة الهبوب ، ووصفها في سورة " ص " بأنها تجري بأمره  رخاء ، والعاصفة غير التي تجري رخاء . 

 والسؤال الثاني : هو أنه هنا في سورة " الأنبياء " خص جريها به بكونه إلى الأرض التي بارك فيها للعالمين ، وفي سورة " ص " قال : تجري بأمره رخاء حيث أصاب    [ 38 \ 36 ] وقوله : حيث أصاب يدل على التعميم في الأمكنة التي يريد  الذهاب إليها على الريح . فقوله : حيث أصاب أي : حيث أراد ، قاله مجاهد    . وقال  ابن الأعرابي    : العرب تقول : أصاب الصواب ، وأخطأ الجواب ، أي : أراد الصواب وأخطأ الجواب . ومنه قول الشاعر : 


**أصاب الكلام فلم يستطع فأخطأ الجواب لدى المفصل* *قاله القرطبي    . وعن رؤبة  أن رجلين من أهل اللغة قصداه ليسألاه عن معنى " أصاب " ، فخرج إليهما فقال : أين تصيبان ؟ فقالا : هذه طلبتنا ، ورجعا . 

 أما الجواب عن السؤال الأول فمن وجهين : الأول : أنها عاصفة في بعض  الأوقات ، ولينة رخاء في بعضها بحسب الحاجة ، كأن تعصف ويشتد هبوبها في أول  الأمر حتى ترفع البساط الذي عليه سليمان  وجنوده ، فإذا ارتفع سارت به رخاء حيث أصاب . 

 الجواب الثاني : هو ما ذكره  الزمخشري  قال  : فإن قلت : وصفت هذه الريح بالعصف تارة وبالرخاء أخرى ، فما التوفيق  بينهما ؟ قلت : كانت في نفسها رخية طيبة كالنسيم ، فإذا مرت بكرسيه أبعدت  به في مدة يسيرة ، على ما قال : غدوها شهر ورواحها شهر ، فكان جمعها بين الأمرين : أن تكون رخاء في نفسها ، وعاصفة في عملها ، مع طاعتها لسليمان  ، وهبوبها على حسب ما يريد ويحتكم . ا هـ محل الغرض منه . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (307)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ 
صـ 236 إلى صـ 242**
*
*
 وأما الجواب عن السؤال الثاني : فهو أن قوله : حيث أصاب يدل على أنها تجري بأمره حيث أراد من أقطار الأرض . وقوله : تجري بأمره إلى الأرض التي باركنا فيها   [ ص: 236 ]   [ 38 \ 36 ] لأن مسكنه فيها وهي الشام  ، فترده إلى الشام    . وعليه فقوله : حيث أصاب في حالة الذهاب . وقوله : إلى الأرض التي باركنا فيها في حالة الإياب إلى محل السكنى . فانفكت الجهة فزال الإشكال . وقد قال نابغة ذبيان    : 


**إلا سليمان  إذ قال الإله له     قم في البرية فاحددها عن الفند 
وخيس الجن إني قد أذنت لهم     يبنون تدمر بالصفاح والعمد 
**وتدمر    : بلد بالشام    . وذلك مما يدل على أن الشام  هو محل سكناه كما هو معروف . 
قوله تعالى : ومن الشياطين من يغوصون له ويعملون عملا دون ذلك وكنا لهم حافظين أنه في محل نصب عطفا على معمول سخرنا أي : وسخرنا له من يغوصون له من الشياطين . وقيل : " من " مبتدأ ، والجار والمجرور قبله خبره . 

 وقد ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه سخر لسليمان  من يغوصون له من الشياطين ،  أي : يغوصون له في البحار فيستخرجون له منها الجواهر النفيسة ، كاللؤلؤ  والمرجان . والغوص : النزول تحت الماء ، والغواص : الذي يغوص البحر ليستخرج  منه اللؤلؤ ونحوه . ومنه قول نابغة ذبيان    : 


**أو درة صدفية غواصها بهج متى يرها يهل ويسجد* *وقد  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أيضا أن الشياطين المسخرين له  يعملون له عملا دون ذلك ، أي : سوى ذلك الغوص المذكور ، أي : كبناء المدائن  ، والقصور ، وعمل المحاريب ، والتماثيل ، والجفان ، والقدور الراسيات ،  وغير ذلك من اختراع الصنائع العجيبة . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : وكنا لهم حافظين أي  : من أن يزيغوا عن أمره ، أو يبدلوا أو يغيروا ، أو يوجد منهم فساد فيما  هم مسخرون فيه . وهذه المسائل الثلاث التي تضمنتها هذه الآية الكريمة جاءت  مبينة في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله في الغوص والعمل سواء : والشياطين كل بناء وغواص الآية [ 38 \ 37 ] وقوله في العمل غير الغوص : ومن الجن من يعمل بين يديه بإذن ربه   [ 34 \ 12 ] وقوله : يعملون له ما يشاء من محاريب وتماثيل وجفان كالجواب وقدور راسيات   [ 34 \ 13 ] وكقوله في حفظهم من أن يزيغوا عن أمره : ومن يزغ منهم عن أمرنا نذقه من عذاب السعير   [ 34 \ 12 ]   [ ص: 237 ] وقوله : وآخرين مقرنين في الأصفاد   [ 38 \ 38 ] . 

 وصفة البساط ، وصفة حمل الريح له ، وصفة جنود سليمان  من الجن والإنس والطير كل ذلك مذكور بكثرة في كتب التفسير ، ونحن لم نطل به الكلام في هذا الكلام المبارك . 
قوله تعالى : وأيوب إذ نادى ربه أني مسني الضر وأنت أرحم الراحمين فاستجبنا له فكشفنا ما به من ضر وآتيناه أهله ومثلهم معهم رحمة من عندنا وذكرى للعابدين   . 

 الظاهر أن قوله : وأيوب منصوب بـ " اذكر " مقدرا ، ويدل على ذلك قوله تعالى في " ص " : واذكر عبدنا أيوب إذ نادى ربه أني مسني الشيطان بنصب وعذاب   [ 38 \ 41 ] . 

 وقد أمر - جل وعلا - في هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يذكر أيوب  حين نادى ربه قائلا : أني مسني الضر وأنت أرحم الراحمين    [ 21 \ 83 ] وأن ربه استجاب له فكشف عنه جميع ما به من الضر ، وأنه آتاه  أهله ، وآتاه مثلهم معهم رحمة منه - جل وعلا - به وتذكيرا للعابدين ، أي  الذين يعبدون الله ؛ لأنهم هم المنتفعون بالذكرى . 

 وهذا المعنى الذي ذكره هنا ذكره أيضا في سورة " ص " في قوله : واذكر عبدنا أيوب إذ نادى ربه أني مسني الشيطان بنصب وعذاب إلى قوله : لأولي الألباب   [ 38 \ 41 - 43 ] والضر الذي مس أيوب ،  ونادى  ربه ليكشفه عنه كان بلاء أصابه في بدنه وأهله وماله . ولما أراد الله  إذهاب الضر عنه أمره أن يركض برجله ففعل ، فنبعت له عين ماء ، فاغتسل منها ،  فزال كل ما بظاهر بدنه من الضر ، وشرب منها فزال كل ما بباطنه . كما أشار  تعالى إلى ذلك في قوله : اركض برجلك هذا مغتسل بارد وشراب   [ 38 \ 42 ] . 

 وما ذكره في " الأنبياء " من أنه آتاه أهله ومثلهم معهم رحمة منه وذكرى لمن يعبده بينه في " ص " في قوله : ووهبنا له أهله ومثلهم معهم رحمة منا وذكرى لأولي الألباب   [ 38 \ 43 ] وقوله في " الأنبياء " : وذكرى للعابدين   [ 21 \ 84 ] مع قوله في " ص " ، وذكرى لأولي الألباب    [ 38 \ 43 ] فيه الدلالة الواضحة على أن أصحاب العقول السليمة من شوائب  الاختلال هم الذين يعبدون الله وحده ويطيعونه . وهذا يؤيد قول من قال من  أهل العلم : إن من أوصى بشيء من ماله لأعقل الناس أن تلك الوصية تصرف لأتقى  الناس وأشدهم طاعة لله تعالى ؛ لأنهم هم أولو الألباب ، أي العقول   [ ص: 238 ] الصحيحة السالمة من الاختلال . 
تنبيه 

 في هذه الآيات المذكورة سؤال معروف ، وهو أن يقال : إن قول أيوب  المذكور في " الأنبياء " في قوله : إذ نادى ربه أني مسني الضر وفي " ص " في قوله : إذ نادى ربه أني مسني الشيطان بنصب وعذاب يدل على أنه ضجر من المرض فشكا منه ، مع أن قوله تعالى عنه : إنا وجدناه صابرا نعم العبد إنه أواب   [ 38 \ 44 ] يدل على كمال صبره 

 والجواب أن ما صدر من أيوب  دعاء وإظهار فقر وحاجة إلى ربه ، لا شكوى ولا جزع . 

 قال أبو عبد الله القرطبي  في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : ولم يكن قوله : مسني الضر جزعا ؛ لأن الله تعالى قال : إنا وجدناه صابرا بل كان ذلك دعاء منه . والجزع في الشكوى إلى الخلق لا إلى الله تعالى ، والدعاء لا ينافي الرضا . قال الثعلبي    : سمعت أستاذنا أبا القاسم بن حبيب  يقول : حضرت مجلسا غاصا بالفقهاء والأدباء في دار السلطان ، فسئلت عن هذه الآية الكريمة بعد اجتماعهم على أن قول أيوب  كان شكاية وقد قال الله تعالى : إنا وجدناه صابرا فقلت  : ليس هذا شكاية ، وإنما كان دعاء ، بيانه فاستجبنا له والإجابة تتعقب  الدعاء لا الاشتكاء . فاستحسنوه وارتضوه . وسئل الجنيد عن هذه الآية  الكريمة فقال : عرفه فاقة السؤال ليمن عليه بكرم النوال . انتهى منه . 

 ودعاء أيوب  المذكور ذكره الله في سورة " الأنبياء " من غير أن يسند مس الضر أيوب  إلى الشيطان في قوله : أني مسني الضر وأنت أرحم الراحمين وذكره في سورة " ص " وأسند ذلك إلى الشيطان في قوله : أني مسني الشيطان بنصب وعذاب والنصب  على جميع القراءات معناه : التعب والمشقة ، والعذاب : الألم . وفي نسبة ما  أصابه من المشقة والألم إلى الشيطان في سورة " ص " هذه إشكال قوي معروف ؛  لأن الله ذكر في آيات من كتابه أن الشيطان ليس له سلطان على مثل أيوب  من الأنبياء الكرام ، كقوله : إنه ليس له سلطان على الذين آمنوا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون إنما سلطانه على الذين يتولونه والذين هم به مشركون   [ 16 \ 99 - 100 ] وقوله تعالى : وما كان له   [ ص: 239 ] عليهم من سلطان الآية [ 34 \ 21 ] وقوله تعالى مقررا له : وما كان لي عليكم من سلطان إلا أن دعوتكم فاستجبتم لي   [ 14 \ 22 ] وقوله تعالى : إن عبادي ليس لك عليهم سلطان إلا من اتبعك من الغاوين   [ 15 \ 42 ] . 

 وللعلماء عن هذا الإشكال أجوبة ، منها ما ذكره  الزمخشري  قال : 

 فإن قلت : لم نسبه إلى الشيطان ، ولا يجوز أن يسلطه على أنبيائه ليقضي من  إتعابهم وتعذيبهم وطره ، ولو قدر على ذلك لم يدع صالحا إلا وقد نكبه وأهلكه  ، وقد تكرر في القرآن أنه لا سلطان له إلا الوسوسة فحسب ؟ 

 قلت : لما كانت وسوسته إليه وطاعته له فيما وسوس سببا فيما مسه الله به من  النصب والعذاب نسبه إليه ، وقد راعى الأدب في ذلك حيث لم ينسبه إلى الله  في دعائه ، مع أنه فاعله ، ولا يقدر عليه إلا هو . وقيل : أراد ما كان  يوسوس به إليه في مرضه من تعظيم ما نزل به من البلاء ، ويغريه على الكراهة  والجزع ، فالتجأ إلى الله تعالى في أن يكفيه ذلك بكشف البلاء ، أو بالتوفيق  في دفعه ورده بالصبر الجميل . 

 وروي أنه كان يعوده ثلاثة من المؤمنين ، فارتد أحدهم فسأل عنه ، فقيل :  ألقى إليه الشيطان أن الله لا يبتلي الأنبياء الصالحين . وذكر في سبب بلائه  أن رجلا استغاثه على ظالم فلم يغثه . وقيل : كانت مواشيه في ناحية ملك  كافر فداهنه ولم يغزه . وقيل . أعجب بكثرة ماله . انتهى منه . 

 ومنها ما ذكره جماعة من المفسرين أن الله سلط الشيطان على ماله وأهله ابتلاء لأيوب  ،  فأهلك الشيطان ماله وولده ، ثم سلطه على بدنه ابتلاء له ، فنفخ في جسده  نفخة اشتعل منها ، فصار في جسده ثآليل ، فحكها بأظافره حتى دميت ، ثم  بالفخار حتى تساقط لحمه ، وعصم الله قلبه ولسانه ( وغالب ذلك من  الإسرائيليات ) وتسليطه للابتلاء على جسده وماله وأهله ممكن ، وهو أقرب من  تسليطه عليه بحمله على أن يفعل ما لا ينبغي ، كمداهنة الملك المذكور ، وعدم  إغاثة الملهوف ، إلى غير ذلك من الأشياء التي يذكرها المفسرون . وقد ذكروا  هنا قصة طويلة تتضمن البلاء الذي وقع فيه ، وقدر مدته ( وكل ذلك من  الإسرائيليات ) وقد ذكرنا هنا قليلا . 

 وغاية ما دل عليه القرآن أن الله ابتلى نبيه أيوب  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام ، وأنه ناداه فاستجاب له وكشف عنه كل ضر ، ووهبه أهله ومثلهم معهم ، وأن أيوب  نسب   [ ص: 240 ] ذلك  في " ص " إلى الشيطان . ويمكن أن يكون سلطه الله على جسده وماله وأهله  ابتلاء ليظهر صبره الجميل ، وتكون له العافية الحميدة في الدنيا والآخرة ،  ويرجع له كل ما أصيب فيه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى ، وهذا لا ينافي أن  الشيطان لا سلطان له على مثل أيوب  ؛  لأن التسليط على الأهل والمال والجسد من جنس الأسباب التي تنشأ عنها  الأعراض البشرية كالمرض ، وذلك يقع للأنبياء ، فإنهم يصيبهم المرض ، وموت  الأهل ، وهلاك المال لأسباب متنوعة . ولا مانع من أن يكون جملة تلك الأسباب  تسليط الشيطان على ذلك للابتلاء ، وقد أوضحنا جواز وقوع الأمراض ،  والتأثيرات البشرية على الأنبياء في سورة " طه " وقول الله لنبيه أيوب  في سورة " ص " : وخذ بيدك ضغثا فاضرب به ولا تحنث    [ 38 \ 44 ] قال المفسرون فيه : إنه حلف في مرضه ليضربن زوجه مائة سوط ،  فأمره الله أن يأخذ ضغثا فيضربها به ليخرج من يمينه ، والضغث : الحزمة  الصغيرة من حشيش أو ريحان أو نحو ذلك . والمعنى : أنه يأخذ حزمة فيها مائة  عود ، فيضربها بها ضربة واحدة ، فيخرج بذلك من يمينه . وقد قدمنا في سورة "  الكهف " الاستدلال بآية ولا تحنث   [ 38 \ 44 ] على أن الاستثناء المتأخر لا يفيد ؛ إذ لو كان يفيد لقال الله لأيوب    : قل إن شاء الله ليكون ذلك استثناء في يمينك . 
قوله تعالى : وذا النون إذ ذهب مغاضبا فظن أن لن نقدر عليه فنادى في الظلمات أن لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فاستجبنا له ونجيناه من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين   . 

 أي : واذكر ذا النون    . والنون : الحوت . " وذا " بمعنى صاحب . فقوله : وذا النون معناه : صاحب الحوت . كما صرح الله بذلك في " القلم " في قوله : ولا تكن كصاحب الحوت الآية [ 68 \ 48 ] . وإنما أضافه إلى الحوت لأنه التقمه كما قال تعالى : فالتقمه الحوت وهو مليم   [ 37 \ 142 ] . 

 وقوله : فظن أن لن نقدر عليه   [ 21 \ 87 ] فيه وجهان من التفسير لا يكذب أحدهما الآخر : 

 الأول : أن المعنى لن نقدر عليه أي : لن نضيق عليه في بطن الحوت . ومن إطلاق " قدر " بمعنى " ضيق " في القرآن قوله تعالى : الله يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء ويقدر   [ 13 \ 26 ] أي : ويضيق الرزق على من يشاء ، وقوله تعالى : لينفق ذو سعة من سعته   [ ص: 241 ] ومن قدر عليه رزقه فلينفق مما آتاه الله الآية [ 65 \ 7 ] . فقوله : ومن قدر عليه رزقه   [ 65 \ 7 ] أي : ومن ضيق عليه رزقه . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن معنى لن نقدر عليه [ 21 \ 87 ] لن نقضي عليه ذلك .  وعليه فهو من القدر والقضاء . " وقدر " بالتخفيف تأتي بمعنى " قدر "  المضعفة : ومنه قوله تعالى : فالتقى الماء على أمر قد قدر   [ 54 \ 12 ] أي : قدره الله . ومنه قول الشاعر - وأنشده ثعلب  شاهدا لذلك - : 


**فليست عشيات الحمى برواجع لنا أبدا ما أورق السلم النضر     ولا عائد ذاك الزمان الذي مضى 
تباركت ما تقدر يقع لك الشكر* *والعرب  تقول : قدر الله لك الخير يقدره قدرا ، كضرب يضرب ، ونصر ينصر ، بمعنى  قدره لك تقديرا . ومنه على أصح القولين " ليلة القدر " ؛ لأن الله يقدر  فيها الأشياء . كما قال تعالى : فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم   [ 44 \ 4 ] والقدر بالفتح ، والقدر بالسكون : ما يقدره الله من القضاء . ومنه قول هدبة بن الخشرم    : 


**ألا يا لقومي للنوائب والقدر     وللأمر يأتي المرء من حيث لا يدري 
**أما قول من قال : إن لن نقدر عليه [ 21 \ 87 ] من القدرة فهو قول باطل بلا شك ؛ لأن نبي الله يونس  لا يشك في قدرة الله على كل شيء ، كما لا يخفى . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : مغاضبا أي : في حال كونه مغاضبا لقومه .  ومعنى المفاعلة فيه : أنه أغضبهم بمفارقته وتخوفهم حلول العذاب بهم ،  وأغضبوه حين دعاهم إلى الله مدة فلم يجيبوه ، فأوعدهم بالعذاب . ثم خرج من  بينهم على عادة الأنبياء عند نزول العذاب قبل أن يأذن الله له في الخروج .  قاله أبو حيان  في البحر . وقال أيضا : وقيل معنى " مغاضبا " غضبان ، وهو من المفاعلة التي لا تقتضي اشتراكا نحو عاقبت اللص ، وسافرت . اهـ . 

 واعلم أن قول من قال مغاضبا أي : مغاضبا لربه كما روي عن  ابن مسعود  ، وبه قال الحسن  ،  والشعبي  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ، واختاره  الطبري  ، والقتبي  ، واستحسنه المهدوي    - يجب حمله على معنى القول الأول ، أي : مغاضبا من أجل ربه . قال القرطبي  بعد أن ذكر هذا القول عمن ذكرنا : وقال النحاس    : وربما أنكر هذا من لا يعرف اللغة ، وهو قول صحيح ، والمعنى : مغاضبا من أجل ربه كما تقول : غضبت لك أي : من   [ ص: 242 ] أجلك  ، والمؤمن يغضب لله عز وجل إذا عصي . انتهى منه . والمعنى على ما ذكر :  مغاضبا قومه من أجل ربه ، أي : من أجل كفرهم به وعصيانهم له . وغير هذا لا  يصح في الآية . 

 وقوله تعالى : فنادى في الظلمات   . أي : ظلمة البحر ، وظلمة الليل ، وظلمة بطن الحوت . " وأن " في قوله : أن لا إله إلا أنت   [ 21 \ 87 ] مفسرة ، وقد أوضحنا فيما تقدم معنى " أن لا إله " ، ومعنى " سبحانك " ، ومعنى الظلم ، فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا . 

 وقوله : فاستجبنا له أي : أجبناه ونجيناه من الغم الذي هو فيه في بطن الحوت ، وإطلاق " استجاب " بمعنى أجاب معروف في اللغة ، ومنه قول كعب بن سعد الغنوي    : 


**وداع دعا يا من يجيب إلى الندى     فلم يستجبه عند ذاك مجيب 
**وما ذكره الله - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية من نداء نبيه يونس  في تلك الظلمات هذا النداء العظيم ، وأن الله استجاب له ونجاه من الغم - أوضحه في غير هذا الموضع . 

 وبين في بعض المواضع أنه لو لم يسبح هذا التسبيح العظيم للبث في بطن الحوت  إلى يوم البعث ولم يخرج منه . وبين في بعضها أنه طرحه بالعراء وهو سقيم . 

 وبين في بعضها أنه خرج بغير إذن كخروج العبد الآبق ، وأنهم اقترعوا على من يلقى في البحر فوقعت القرعة على يونس  أنه هو الذي يلقى فيه . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (308)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ 
صـ 243 إلى صـ 249**
*
*

 وبين في بعضها أن الله تداركه برحمته . ولو لم يتداركه بها لنبذ بالعراء  في حال كونه مذموما ، ولكنه تداركه بها فنبذ غير مذموم ، قال تعالى في "  الصافات " : وإن يونس لمن المرسلين إذ أبق إلى الفلك المشحون فساهم فكان من المدحضين فالتقمه الحوت وهو مليم فلولا أنه كان من المسبحين للبث في بطنه إلى يوم يبعثون فنبذناه بالعراء وهو سقيم وأنبتنا عليه شجرة من يقطين وأرسلناه إلى مائة ألف أو يزيدون فآمنوا فمتعناهم إلى حين الآية [ 37 \ 139 - 148 ] . فقوله في آيات " الصافات " المذكورة : إذ أبق   [ 37 \ 140 ] أي : حين أبق ، وهو من قول العرب : عبد آبق ؛ لأن يونس  خرج قبل أن يأذن له ربه ، ولذلك أطلق عليه اسم الإباق واستحقاق الملامة في قوله : وهو مليم   [ 37 \ 142 ] لأن المليم اسم فاعل " ألام " إذا فعل ما يستوجب   [ ص: 243 ] الملام . وقوله : فساهم أي : قارع ، بمعنى أنه وضع مع أصحاب السفينة سهام القرعة ليخرج سهم من يلقى في البحر . وقوله : فكان من المدحضين أي المغلوبين في القرعة ؛ لأنه خرج له السهم الذي يلقى صاحبه في البحر ، ومن ذلك قول الشاعر : 


**قتلنا المدحضين بكل فج     فقد قرت بقتلهم العيون 
**وقوله  : فنبذناه أي : طرحناه ، بأن أمرنا الحوت أن يلقيه بالساحل . والعراء :  الصحراء . وقول من قال : العراء : الفضاء أو المتسع من الأرض ، أو المكان  الخالي ، أو وجه الأرض - راجع إلى ذلك ، ومنه قول الشاعر وهو رجل من خزاعة    : 


**ورفعت رجلا لا أخاف عثارها     ونبذت بالبلد العراء ثيابي 
**وشجرة اليقطين : هي الدباء . وقوله : وهو سقيم أي : مريض لما أصابه من التقام الحوت إياه ، وقال تعالى في " القلم " : ولا تكن كصاحب الحوت إذ نادى وهو مكظوم لولا أن تداركه نعمة من ربه لنبذ بالعراء وهو مذموم فاجتباه ربه فجعله من الصالحين    [ 68 \ 48 - 50 ] فقوله في آية " القلم " هذه : إذ نادى [ 68 \ 48 ] أي :  نادى أن لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين ، وقوله :وهو مكظوم   [ 6 \ 48 ] أي : مملوء غما ، كما قال تعالى : ونجيناه من الغم   [ 21 \ 88 ] وهو قول  ابن عباس  ومجاهد    . وعن عطاء  وأبي مالك  مكظوم : مملوء كربا ، قال الماوردي     : والفرق بين الغم والكرب أن الغم في القلب ، والكرب في الأنفاس . وقيل  مكظوم محبوس . والكظم : الحبس . ومنه قولهم : كظم غيظه ، أي : حبس غضبه ،  قاله ابن بحر    . وقيل : المكظوم المأخوذ بكظمه ، وهو مجرى النفس ، قاله  المبرد    . انتهى من القرطبي    . 

 وآية " القلم " المذكورة تدل على أن نبي الله يونس     - عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام - عجل بالذهاب ومغاضبة قومه ، ولم يصبر  الصبر اللازم بدليل قوله مخاطبا نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيها : فاصبر لحكم ربك ولا تكن كصاحب الحوت الآية  [ 68 \ 48 ] . فإن أمره لنبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالصبر ونهيه إياه  أن يكون كصاحب الحوت دليل على أن صاحب الحوت لم يصبر كما ينبغي . وقصة يونس  وسبب ذهابه ومغاضبته قومه مشهورة مذكورة في كتب التفسير . وقد بين تعالى في سورة " يونس " أن قوم يونس  آمنوا فنفعهم إيمانهم دون غيرهم من سائر القرى التي بعثت إليهم الرسل ، وذلك في قوله : فلولا كانت قرية آمنت فنفعها إيمانها إلا   [ ص: 244 ] قوم يونس لما آمنوا كشفنا عنهم عذاب الخزي في الحياة الدنيا ومتعناهم إلى حين   [ 10 \ 98 ] . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين يدل على أنه ما من مؤمن يصيبه الكرب والغم فيبتهل إلى الله داعيا بإخلاص إلا نجاه الله من ذلك الغم ، ولا سيما إذا دعا بدعاء يونس  هذا . وقد جاء في حديث مرفوع عن  سعد بن أبي وقاص    - رضي الله عنه - : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال في دعاء يونس  المذكور : " لم يدع به مسلم ربه في شيء قط إلا استجاب له " رواه أحمد  ،  والترمذي  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ،  وابن جرير  ، وغيرهم . والآية الكريمة شاهدة لهذا الحديث شهادة قوية كما ترى ؛ لأنه لما ذكر أنه أنجى يونس  شبه بذلك إنجاءه المؤمنين . وقوله ننجي المؤمنين صيغة عامة في كل مؤمن كما ترى . وقرأ عامة القراء السبعة غير ابن عامر  وشعبة  عن عاصم  وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين بنونين  أولاهما مضمومة ، والثانية ساكنة بعدها جيم مكسورة مخففة فياء ساكنة ، وهو  مضارع " أنجى " الرباعي على صيغة أفعل ، والنون الأولى دالة على العظمة ،  وقرأ ابن عامر  وشعبة  عن عاصم     " وكذلك نجي المؤمنين " بنون واحدة مضمومة بعدها جيم مكسورة مشددة فياء  ساكنة . وهو على هذه القراءة بصيغة فعل ماض مبني للمفعول من نجى المضعفة  على وزن " فعل " بالتضعيف . وفي كلتا القراءتين إشكال معروف . أما قراءة  الجمهور فهي من جهة القواعد العربية واضحة لا إشكال فيها ، ولكن فيها إشكال  من جهة أخرى ، وهي : أن هذا الحرف إنما كتبه الصحابة في المصاحف العثمانية  بنون واحدة ، فيقال : كيف تقرأ بنونين وهي في المصاحف بنون واحدة ؟ وأما  على قراءة ابن عامر  وشعبة  بالإشكال  من جهة القواعد العربية ؛ لأن نجى على قراءتهما بصيغة ماض مبني للمفعول ،  فالقياس رفع المؤمنين بعده على أنه نائب الفاعل ، وكذلك القياس فتح ياء "  نجى " لا إسكانها . 

 وأجاب العلماء عن هذا بأجوبة ، منها ما ذكره بعض الأئمة ، وأشار إليه ابن هشام  في باب الإدغام من توضيحه أن الأصل في قراءة ابن عامر  وشعبة     " ننجي " بفتح النون الثانية مضارع نجى مضعفا ، فحذفت النون الثانية  تخفيفا . أو ننجي بسكونها مضارع " أنجى " وأدغمت النون في الجيم لاشتراكهما  في الجهر ، والانفتاح ، والتوسط بين القوة والضعف ، كما أدغمت في " إجاصة  وإجانة " بتشديد الجيم فيهما ، والأصل " إنجاصة وإنجانة " فأدغمت النون  فيهما . والإجاصة : واحدة الإجاص ، قال في القاموس : الإجاص بالكسر مشددا :  ثمر معروف ، دخيل لأن الجيم والصاد لا يجتمعان في كلمة ، الواحدة بهاء .  ولا   [ ص: 245 ] تقل إنجاص ، أو  لغية . ا هـ . والإجانة واحدة الأجاجين . قال في التصريح : وهي بفتح الهمزة  وكسرها . قال صاحب الفصيح : قصرية يعجن فيها ويغسل فيها . ويقال : إنجانة  كما يقال إنجاصة ، وهي لغة يمانية فيهما أنكرها الأكثرون . ا هـ . فهذان  وجهان في توجيه قراءة ابن عامر  وشعبة  ، وعليهما فلفظة " المؤمنين " مفعول به لـ " ننجي " . 

 ومن أجوبة العلماء عن قراءة ابن عامر  وشعبة     : أن " نجي " على قراءتهما فعل ماض مبني للمفعول ، والنائب عن الفاعل  ضمير المصدر ، أي : نجى هو ، أي الإنجاء ، وعلى هذا الوجه فالآية كقراءة من  قرأ ليجزى قوما الآية [ 45 \ 14 ] ببناء " يجزى " للمفعول ، والنائب ضمير  المصدر ، أي : ليجزي هو ، أي الجزاء ونيابة المصدر عن الفاعل في حال كون  الفعل متعديا للمفعول ترد بقلة ، كما أشار له في الخلاصة بقوله : 


**وقابل من ظروف أو من مصدر     أو حرف جر بنيابة حري 
ولا ينوب بعض هذا إن وجد     في اللفظ مفعول به وقد يرد 
**ومحل الشاهد منه قوله : " وقد يرد " وممن قال بجواز ذلك الأخفش  والكوفيون وأبو عبيد    . ومن أمثلة ذلك في كلام العرب قول جرير  يهجو أم الفرزدق    : 


**ولو ولدت قفيرة جرو كلب     لسب بذلك الجرو الكلابا 
**  69 يعني لسب هو ، أي : السب . وقول الراجز    : 


**لم يعن بالعلياء إلا سيدا     ولا شفى ذا الغي إلا ذو هدى 
**وأما إسكان ياء " نجي " على هذا القول فهو على لغة من يقول من العرب : رضي ، وبقي بإسكان الياء تخفيفا . ومنه قراءة الحسن  وذروا ما بقي من الربا [ 2 \ 278 ] بإسكان ياء " بقي " ومن شواهد تلك اللغة قول الشاعر : 


**خمر الشيب لمتي تخميرا     وحدا بي إلى القبور البعيرا 
ليت شعري إذ القيامة قامت     ودعي بالحساب أين المصيرا 
**وأما الجواب عن قراءة الجمهور فالظاهر فيه أن الصحابة حذفوا النون في المصاحف ؛ لتمكن موافقة قراءة ابن عامر  وشعبة  للمصاحف  لخفائها ، أما قراءة الجمهور فوجهها ظاهر ولا إشكال فيها ، فغاية الأمر  أنهم حذفوا حرفا من الكلمة لمصلحة مع تواتر الرواية لفظا بذكر الحرف  المحذوف ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : إن هذه أمتكم أمة واحدة وأنا ربكم فاعبدون وتقطعوا أمرهم بينهم كل إلينا راجعون   . 

 [ ص: 246 ] قد  قدمنا معاني " الأمة " في القرآن في سورة " هود " . والمراد بالأمة هنا :  الشريعة والملة ، والمعنى : وأن هذه شريعتكم شريعة واحدة ، وهي توحيد الله  على الوجه الأكمل من جميع الجهات ، وامتثال أمره ، واجتناب نهيه بإخلاص في  ذلك ، على حسب ما شرعه لخلقه وأنا ربكم فاعبدون   [ 21 \ 92 ] أي : وحدي ، والمعنى دينكم واحد وربكم واحد ، فلم تختلفون وتقطعوا أمرهم بينهم   [ 21 \ 93 ] أي : تفرقوا في الدين وكانوا شيعا ؛ فمنهم يهودي ، ومنهم نصراني ، ومنهم عابد وثن إلى غير ذلك من الفرق المختلفة . 

 ثم بين بقوله : كل إلينا راجعون أنهم جميعهم راجعون إليه يوم القيامة ، وسيجازيهم بما فعلوا . وقال  الزمخشري  في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة وتقطعوا أمرهم بينهم المعنى  : جعلوا أمر دينهم فيما بينهم قطعا كما يتوزع الجماعة الشيء ويقتسمونه ،  فيصير لهذا نصيب ولذلك نصيب ؛ تمثيلا لاختلافهم فيه ، وصيرورتهم فرقا شتى .  ا هـ . 

 وظاهر الآية أن " تقطع " متعدية إلى المفعول ومفعولها " أمرهم " ومعنى تقطعوه أنهم جعلوه قطعا كما ذكرنا . وقال القرطبي    : قال الأزهري    : وتقطعوا أمرهم أي : تفرقوا في أمرهم ، فنصب " أمرهم " بحذف " في " ومن إطلاق الأمة بمعنى الشريعة والدين كما في هذه الآية : قوله تعالى عن الكفار : إنا وجدنا آباءنا على أمة   [ 43 \ 23 ] أي : على شريعة وملة ودين . ومن ذلك قول نابغة ذبيان    : 


**حلفت فلم أترك لنفسك ريبة وهل يأثمن ذو أمة وهو طائع* *ومعنى قوله : " وهل يأثمن ذو أمة . . إلخ " أن صاحب الدين لا يرتكب الإثم طائعا . 

 وما ذكره - جل وعلا - في هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين : من أن الدين واحد ،  والرب واحد فلا داعي للاختلاف . وأنهم مع ذلك اختلفوا أو صاروا فرقا أوضحه  في سورة " قد أفلح المؤمنون   " وزاد أن كل حزب من الأحزاب المختلفة فرحون بما عندهم . وذلك في قوله تعالى : ياأيها الرسل كلوا من الطيبات واعملوا صالحا إني بما تعملون عليم ، وإن هذه أمتكم أمة واحدة وأنا ربكم فاتقون فتقطعوا أمرهم بينهم زبرا كل حزب بما لديهم فرحون فذرهم في غمرتهم حتى حين   [ 23 \ 51 - 54 ]   [ ص: 247 ] وقوله في هذه الآية : زبرا أي : قطعا كزبر الحديد والفضة أي : قطعها . وقوله كل حزب بما لديهم فرحون أي : كل فرقة من هؤلاء الفرق الضالين المختلفين المتقطعين دينهم قطعا فرحون بباطلهم ، مطمئنون إليه ، معتقدون أنه هو الحق . 

 وقد بين - جل وعلا - في غير هذا الموضع : أن ما فرحوا به واطمأنوا إليه باطل ، كما قال تعالى في سورة " المؤمن " : فلما جاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات فرحوا بما عندهم من العلم وحاق بهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون فلما رأوا بأسنا قالوا آمنا بالله وحده وكفرنا بما كنا به مشركين   [ 40 \ 83 - 84 ] وقال : إن الذين فرقوا دينهم وكانوا شيعا لست منهم في شيء إنما أمرهم إلى الله ثم ينبئهم بما كانوا يفعلون   [ 6 \ 159 ] . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : إن هذه " هذه " اسم " إن " وخبرها أمتكم . وقوله أمة واحدة حال كما هو ظاهر .
قوله تعالى : لهم فيها زفير   . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أن أهل النار لهم فيها زفير ،  والعياذ بالله تعالى . وأظهر الأقوال في الزفير أنه كأول صوت الحمار ، وأن  الشهيق كآخره وقد بين تعالى أن أهل النار لهم فيها زفير في غير هذا الموضع  وزاد على ذلك الشهيق ، والخلود ، كقوله في " هود " : فأما الذين شقوا ففي النار لهم فيها زفير وشهيق خالدين فيها   . [ الآية 106 ] . 
قوله تعالى : وهم فيها لا يسمعون   . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أن أهل النار لا يسمعون فيها ، وبين  في غير هذا الموضع أنهم لا يتكلمون ، ولا يبصرون ، كقوله في " الإسراء " :  ونحشرهم يوم القيامة على وجوههم عميا وبكما وصما   [ 17 \ 97 ] وقوله : ونحشره يوم القيامة أعمى   [ 20 \ 124 ] وقوله : ووقع القول عليهم بما ظلموا فهم لا ينطقون   [ 27 \ 85 ] مع أنه - جل وعلا - ذكر في آيات أخر ما يدل على أنهم يسمعون ويبصرون ويتكلمون ، كقوله تعالى : أسمع بهم وأبصر يوم يأتوننا الآية [ 19 \ 38 ] وقوله : ربنا أبصرنا وسمعنا الآية [ 32 \ 12 ] وقوله : ورأى المجرمون النار الآية [ 18 \ 53 ] . وقد بينا أوجه الجمع بين الآيات المذكورة في " طه " فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا .
[ ص: 248 ] قوله تعالى : إن الذين سبقت لهم منا الحسنى أولئك عنها مبعدون   . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الذين سبقت لهم منه في علمه  الحسنى وهي تأنيث الأحسن ، وهي الجنة أو السعادة - مبعدون يوم القيامة عن  النار . وقد أشار إلى نحو ذلك في غير هذا الموضع كقوله : للذين أحسنوا الحسنى وزيادة   [ 10 \ 26 ] وقوله : هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان   [ 55 \ 60 ] ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 
قوله تعالى : وتتلقاهم الملائكة هذا يومكم الذي كنتم توعدون   . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أن عباده المؤمنين الذين سبقت لهم منه الحسنى وتتلقاهم الملائكة   [ 21 ] أي : تستقبلهم بالبشارة ، وتقول لهم : هذا يومكم الذي كنتم توعدون أي : توعدون فيه أنواع الكرامة والنعيم . قيل : تستقبلهم على أبواب الجنة بذلك . وقيل : عند الخروج من القبور كما تقدم . 

 وما ذكره - جل وعلا - من استقبال الملائكة لهم بذلك بينه في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله في " فصلت " : إن الذين قالوا ربنا الله ثم استقاموا تتنزل عليهم الملائكة ألا تخافوا ولا تحزنوا وأبشروا بالجنة التي كنتم توعدون نحن أولياؤكم في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة ولكم فيها ما تشتهي أنفسكم ولكم فيها ما تدعون نزلا من غفور رحيم   [ 41 - 33 ] وقوله في " النحل " : الذين تتوفاهم الملائكة طيبين يقولون سلام عليكم ادخلوا الجنة بما كنتم تعملون   [ 16 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
قوله تعالى : يوم نطوي السماء كطي السجل للكتب   . 

 قوله : يوم نطوي السماء   [ 21 \ 104 ] منصوب بقوله : لا يحزنهم الفزع    [ 21 ] أو بقوله تتلقاهم . وقد ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه  يوم القيامة يطوي السماء كطي السجل الكتب . وصرح في " الزمر " بأن الأرض  جميعا قبضته يوم القيامة ، وأن السماوات مطويات بيمينه ، وذلك في قوله : وما قدروا الله حق قدره والأرض جميعا قبضته يوم القيامة والسماوات مطويات بيمينه سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون   [ 39 \ 67 ] وما ذكره من كون السماوات مطويات بيمينه في  هذه الآية جاء في الصحيح أيضا عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقد قدمنا  مرارا أن الواجب في ذلك إمراره كما جاء ، والتصديق به مع اعتقاد أن صفة  الخالق أعظم من أن تماثل صفة المخلوق . 

 وأقوال العلماء في معنى قوله :   [ ص: 249 ] كطي السجل للكتب راجعة إلى أمرين : 

 الأول : أن السجل    : الصحيفة ، والمراد بالكتب : ما كتب فيها ، واللام بمعنى على ، أي : كطي  السجل على الكتب ، أي : كطي الصحيفة على ما كتب فيها ، وعلى هذا فطي السجل  مصدر مضاف إلى مفعوله ؛ لأن السجل على هذا المعنى مفعول الطي . 

 الثاني : أن السجل ملك من الملائكة ، وهو الذي يطوي كتب أعمال بني آدم إذا  رفعت إليه ، ويقال : إنه في السماء الثالثة ، ترفع إليه الحفظة الموكلون  بالخلق أعمال بني آدم في كل خميس واثنين ، وكان من أعوانه ( فيما ذكروا ) هاروت  وماروت  ،  وقيل : إنه لا يطوي الصحيفة حتى يموت صاحبها ، فيرفعها ويطويها إلى يوم  القيامة ، وقول من قال : إن السجل صحابي كاتب للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  ظاهر السقوط كما ترى . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة " للكتاب " قرأه عامة السبعة غير حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص  عن عاصم    " للكتاب " بكسر الكاف وفتح التاء بعدها ألف بصيغة الإفراد . وقرأه حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص  عن عاصم     " للكتب " بضم الكاف والتاء بصيغة الجمع . ومعنى القراءتين واحد ؛ لأن  المراد بالكتاب على قراءة الإفراد جنس الكتاب ، فيشمل كل الكتب . 
قوله تعالى : ولقد كتبنا في الزبور من بعد الذكر أن الأرض يرثها عبادي الصالحون    . أظهر الأقوال عندي في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الزبور الذي هو الكتاب يراد  به جنس الكتاب فيشمل الكتب المنزلة ، كالتوراة ، والإنجيل ، وزبور داود  ،  وغير ذلك . وأن المراد بالذكر : أم الكتاب ، وعليه فالمعنى : ولقد كتبنا  في الكتب المنزلة على الأنبياء أن الأرض يرثها عبادي الصالحون بعد أن كتبنا  ذلك في أم الكتاب . وهذا المعنى واضح لا إشكال فيه . وقيل : الزبور في  الآية زبور داود  ، والذكر : التوراة . وقيل غير ذلك . وأظهرها هو ما ذكرنا واختاره غير واحد . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (309)
سُورَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ 
صـ 250 إلى صـ 256**

*
*
 واعلم أنا قد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك أن الآية قد يكون فيها  قولان للعلماء ، وكلاهما حق ويشهد له قرآن فنذكر الجميع ؛ لأنه كله حق داخل  في الآية ، ومن ذلك هذه الآية الكريمة ؛ لأن المراد بالأرض في قوله هنا : أن الأرض يرثها عبادي الصالحون   [ 21 \ 105 ] فيه للعلماء وجهان : 

 [ ص: 250 ] الأول : أنها أرض الجنة يورثها الله يوم القيامة عباده الصالحين . وهذا القول يدل له قوله تعالى : وقالوا الحمد لله الذي صدقنا وعده وأورثنا الأرض نتبوأ من الجنة حيث نشاء فنعم أجر العاملين   [ 39 ] وقد قدمنا معنى إيراثهم الجنة مستوفى في سورة " مريم " . 

 الثاني : أن المراد بالأرض أرض العدو ، يورثها الله المؤمنين في الدنيا ، ويدل لهذا قوله تعالى : وأورثكم أرضهم وديارهم وأموالهم وأرضا لم تطئوها وكان الله على كل شيء قديرا   [ 33 \ 27 ] وقوله : وأورثنا القوم الذين كانوا يستضعفون مشارق الأرض ومغاربها الآية [ 7 \ 137 ] وقوله تعالى : قال موسى لقومه استعينوا بالله واصبروا إن الأرض لله يورثها من يشاء من عباده والعاقبة للمتقين   [ 7 \ 128 ] وقوله تعالى : وعد الله الذين آمنوا منكم وعملوا الصالحات ليستخلفنهم في الأرض كما استخلف الذين من قبلهم الآية [ 24 ] وقوله تعالى : فأوحى إليهم ربهم لنهلكن الظالمين ولنسكننكم الأرض من بعدهم   [ 14 \ 13 - 14 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقرأ هذا الحرف عامة القراء غير حمزة  في الزبور بفتح الزاي ومعناه الكتاب . وقرأ حمزة  وحده ( في الزبور ) بضم الزاي . قال القرطبي    : وعلى قراءة حمزة  فهو جمع زبر . والظاهر أنه يريد الزبر - بالكسر - بمعنى الزبور أي : المكتوب . وعليه فمعنى قراءة حمزة    : ولقد كتبنا في الكتب ، وهي تؤيد أن المراد بالزبور على قراءة الفتح جنس الكتب لا خصوص زبور داود  كما بينا . وقرأ حمزة    " يرثها عبادي " بإسكان الياء ، والباقون بفتحها .
قوله تعالى : إن في هذا لبلاغا لقوم عابدين   . 

 الإشارة في قوله : هذا [ 21 \ 106 ] للقرآن العظيم الذي منه هذه السورة  الكريمة . والبلاغ : الكفاية ، وما تبلغ به البغية . وما ذكره هنا من أن  هذا القرآن فيه الكفاية للعابدين ، وما يبلغون به بغيتهم ، أي : من خير الدنيا والآخرة ذكره في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله : هذا بلاغ للناس ولينذروا به وليعلموا أنما هو إله واحد وليذكر أولو الألباب   [ 14 \ 52 ] وخص القوم العابدين بذلك لأنهم هم المنتفعون به .
قوله تعالى : وما أرسلناك إلا رحمة للعالمين   . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه ما أرسل هذا النبي الكريم - صلوات الله   [ ص: 251 ] وسلامه  عليه - إلى الخلائق إلا رحمة لهم ؛ لأنه جاءهم بما يسعدهم وينالون به كل  خير من خير الدنيا والآخرة إن اتبعوه . ومن خالف ولم يتبع فهو الذي ضيع على  نفسه نصيبه من تلك الرحمة العظمى . وضرب بعض أهل العلم لهذا مثلا ، قال :  لو فجر الله عينا للخلق غزيرة الماء ، سهلة التناول ، فسقى الناس زروعهم  ومواشيهم بمائها ، فتتابعت عليهم النعم بذلك ، وبقي أناس مفرطون كسالى عن  العمل ، فضيعوا نصيبهم من تلك العين - فالعين المفجرة في نفسها رحمة من  الله ، ونعمة للفريقين . ولكن الكسلان محنة على نفسه حيث حرمها ما ينفعها .  ويوضح ذلك قوله تعالى : ألم تر إلى الذين بدلوا نعمة الله كفرا وأحلوا قومهم دار البوار   [ 14 \ 28 ] وقيل : كونه رحمة للكفار من حيث إن عقوبتهم أخرت بسببه ، وأمنوا به عذاب الاستئصال . والأول أظهر .

 وما ذكره - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة من أنه ما أرسله إلا رحمة  للعالمين يدل على أنه جاء بالرحمة للخلق فيما تضمنه هذا القرآن العظيم .  وهذا المعنى جاء موضحا في مواضع من كتاب الله ، كقوله تعالى : أولم يكفهم أنا أنزلنا عليك الكتاب يتلى عليهم إن في ذلك لرحمة وذكرى لقوم يؤمنون   [ 29 \ 51 ] وقوله : وما كنت ترجو أن يلقى إليك الكتاب إلا رحمة من ربك الآية [ 28 \ 86 ] . 

 وقد قدمنا الآيات الدالة على ذلك في سورة " الكهف " في موضعين منها . وفي صحيح مسلم  من حديث  أبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - قال : قيل : يا رسول الله ، ادع على المشركين . قال : " إني لم أبعث لعانا ، وإنما بعثت رحمة "   .
قوله تعالى : فإن تولوا فقل آذنتكم على سواء   . 

 قوله فإن تولوا   [ 21 \ 109 ] أي : أعرضوا وصدوا عما تدعوهم إليه فقل آذنتكم على سواء أي  : أعلمتكم أني حرب لكم كما أنكم حرب لي ، بريء منكم كما أنتم براء مني .  وهذا المعنى الذي دلت عليه هذه الآية أشارت إليه آيات أخر ، كقوله : وإما تخافن من قوم خيانة فانبذ إليهم على سواء   [ 8 \ 58 ] أي : ليكن علمك وعلمهم بنبذ العهود على السواء . وقوله تعالى : وإن كذبوك فقل لي عملي ولكم عملكم أنتم بريئون مما أعمل وأنا بريء مما تعملون   [ 10 \ 41 ] وقوله : آذنتكم الأذان : الإعلام . ومنه الأذان للصلاة . وقوله تعالى : وأذان من الله الآية [ 9 \ 3 ] أي : إعلام منه ، قوله : فأذنوا بحرب من الله الآية [ 2 \ 279 ] أي : اعلموا . ومنه قول   [ ص: 252 ] الحارث بن حلزة    : 


**آذنتنا ببينها أسماء رب ثاو يمل منه الثواء* *يعني أعلمتنا ببينها . 
قوله تعالى : إنه يعلم الجهر من القول ويعلم ما تكتمون   . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه علم ما يجهر به خلقه من القول ،  ويعلم ما يكتمونه . وقد أوضح هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة ، كقوله تعالى : وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور   [ 67 \ 13 ] وقوله : والله يعلم ما تبدون وما تكتمون   [ 24 \ 29 ] في الموضعين ، وقوله : قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السماوات والأرض وأعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون   [ 2 \ 33 ] وقوله تعالى : ولقد خلقنا الإنسان ونعلم ما توسوس به نفسه ونحن أقرب إليه من حبل الوريد   [ 50 \ 16 ] وقوله : وإن تجهر بالقول فإنه يعلم السر وأخفى   [ 20 \ 7 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
قوله تعالى : قال رب احكم ‎بالحق   . 

 قرأ هذا الحرف عامة القراء السبعة غير حفص  عن عاصم  قل رب بضم القاف وسكون اللام بصيغة الأمر . وقرأه حفص  وحده قال بفتح القاف واللام بينهما ألف بصيغة الماضي . وقراءة الجمهور تدل على أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمر أن يقول ذلك . وقراءة حفص  تدل على أنه امتثل الأمر بالفعل . وما أمره أن يقوله هنا قاله نبي الله شعيب  كما ذكره الله عنه في قوله : ربنا افتح بيننا وبين قومنا بالحق وأنت خير الفاتحين   [ 7 \ 89 ] وقوله : افتح أي : احكم كما تقدم .
قوله : وربنا الرحمن المستعان على ما تصفون   [ 21 \ 112 ] أي : تصفونه بألسنتكم من أنواع الكذب بادعاء الشركاء والأولاد ، وغير ذلك . كما قال تعالى : وتصف ألسنتهم الكذب الآية [ 16 \ 62 ] وقال : ولا تقولوا لما تصف ألسنتكم الكذب الآية [ 16 \ 116 ] . وما قاله النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذه الآية قاله يعقوب  لما علم أن أولاده فعلوا بأخيهم يوسف  شيئا غير ما أخبروه به ، وذلك في قوله : قال بل سولت لكم أنفسكم أمرا فصبر جميل والله المستعان على ما تصفون   [ 12 \ 18 ] والمستعان : المطلوب منه العون . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 [ ص: 253 ] وهذا  آخر الجزء الرابع من هذا الكتاب المبارك ، ويليه الجزء الخامس إن شاء الله  ، وأوله سورة الحج ، وبالله التوفيق ، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد  وآله .
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 

 قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّ زَلْزَلَةَ السَّاعَةِ شَيْءٌ عَظِيمٌ يَوْمَ  تَرَوْنَهَا تَذْهَلُ كُلُّ مُرْضِعَةٍ عَمَّا أَرْضَعَتْ وَتَضَعُ كُلُّ  ذَاتِ حَمْلٍ حَمْلَهَا وَتَرَى النَّاسَ سُكَارَى وَمَا هُمْ بِسُكَارَى  وَلَكِنَّ عَذَابَ اللَّهِ شَدِيدٌ أَمَرَ جَلَّ وَعَلَا فِي  أَوَّلِ هَذِهِ السُّورَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ النَّاسَ بِتَقْوَاهُ جَلَّ  وَعَلَا ; بِامْتِثَالِ أَمْرِهِ ، وَاجْتِنَابِ نَهْيِهِ ، وَبَيَّنَ  لَهُمْ أَنَّ زَلْزَلَةَ السَّاعَةِ شَيْءٌ عَظِيمٌ ، تَذْهَلُ بِسَبَبِهِ  الْمَرَاضِعُ عَنْ أَوْلَادِهَا ، وَتَضَعُ بِسَبَبِهِ الْحَوَامِلُ  أَحْمَالَهَا ، مِنْ شِدَّةِ الْهَوْلِ وَالْفَزَعِ ، وَأَنَّ النَّاسَ  يُرَوْنَ فِيهِ كَأَنَّهُمْ سُكَارَى مِنْ شِدَّةِ الْخَوْفِ ، وَمَا هُمْ  بِسُكَارَى مِنْ شُرْبِ الْخَمْرِ ، وَلَكِنَّ عَذَابَهُ شَدِيدٌ . 

 وَمَا ذَكَرَهُ تَعَالَى هُنَا مِنَ الْأَمْرِ بِالتَّقْوَى ، وَذَكَرَهُ  فِي مَوَاضِعَ كَثِيرَةٍ جِدًّا مِنْ كِتَابِهِ ; كَقَوْلِهِ فِي أَوَّلِ  سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ : يَاأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ إِلَى قَوْلِهِ : وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالْأَرْحَامَ   [ 4 ] وَالْآيَاتُ بِمِثْلِ ذَلِكَ كَثِيرَةٌ جِدًّا . 

 وَمَا بَيَّنَهُ هُنَا مِنْ شَدَّةِ أَهْوَالِ السَّاعَةِ ، وَعِظَمِ زَلْزَلَتِهَا ، بَيَّنَهُ فِي غَيْرِ هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ ; كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : إِذَا زُلْزِلَتِ الْأَرْضُ زِلْزَالَهَا وَأَخْرَجَتِ الْأَرْضُ أَثْقَالَهَا وَقَالَ الْإِنْسَانُ مَا لَهَا يَوْمَئِذٍ تُحَدِّثُ أَخْبَارَهَا   [ 99 - 4 ] وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَحُمِلَتِ الْأَرْضُ وَالْجِبَالُ فَدُكَّتَا دَكَّةً وَاحِدَةً   [ 69 \ 14 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : إِذَا رُجَّتِ الْأَرْضُ رَجًّا وَبُسَّتِ الْجِبَالُ بَسًّا   [ 56 \ 4 - 5 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : يَوْمَ تَرْجُفُ الرَّاجِفَةُ تَتْبَعُهَا الرَّادِفَةُ قُلُوبٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ وَاجِفَةٌ أَبْصَارُهَا خَاشِعَةٌ وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ثَقُلَتْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ لَا تَأْتِيكُمْ إِلَّا بَغْتَةً   [ 7 \ 187 ] إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ الدَّالَّةِ عَلَى عِظَمِ هَوْلِ السَّاعَةِ . 

 وَقَوْلُهُ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ : اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمْ [ 22 ]  قَدْ أَوْضَحْنَا فِيمَا مَضَى مَعْنَى التَّقْوَى بِشَوَاهِدِهِ  الْعَرَبِيَّةِ ، فَأَغْنَى ذَلِكَ عَنْ إِعَادَتِهِ هُنَا .  وَالزَّلْزَلَةُ : شِدَّةُ التَّحْرِيكِ وَالْإِزْعَاجِ ، وَمُضَاعَفَةُ  زَلِيلِ الشَّيْءِ عَنْ مَقَرِّهِ وَمَرْكَزِهِ ؛ أَيْ تَكْرِيرُ  انْحِرَافِهِ وَتَزَحْزُحِهِ عَنْ مَوْضِعِهِ ; لِأَنَّ   [ ص: 255 ] الْأَرْضَ إِذَا حُرِّكَتْ حَرَكَةً شَدِيدَةً تَزَلْزَلَ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ عَلَيْهَا زَلْزَلَةً قَوِيَّةً . 

 وَقَوْلُهُ : يَوْمَ تَرَوْنَهَا مَنْصُوبٌ  بِـ ( تَذْهَلُ ) وَالضَّمِيرُ عَائِدٌ إِلَى الزَّلْزَلَةِ .  وَالرُّؤْيَةُ بَصَرِيَّةٌ ; لِأَنَّهُمْ يَرَوْنَ زَلْزَلَةَ الْأَشْيَاءِ  بِأَبْصَارِهِمْ ، وَهَذَا هُوَ الظَّاهِرُ ، وَقِيلَ : إِنَّهَا مِنْ :  رَأَى الْعِلْمِيَّةِ . 

 وَقَوْلُهُ : تَذْهَلُ كُلُّ مُرْضِعَةٍ    [ 22 كُلُّ مُرْضِعَةٍ أَيْ : كُلُّ أُنْثَى تُرْضِعُ وَلَدَهَا ،  وَوَجْهُ قَوْلِهِ : مُرْضِعَةٍ ، وَلَمْ يَقُلْ : مُرْضِعٍ : هُوَ مَا  تَقَرَّرَ فِي عِلْمِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ ، مِنْ أَنَّ الْأَوْصَافَ  الْمُخْتَصَّةَ بِالْإِنَاثِ إِنْ أُرِيدَ بِهَا الْفِعْلُ لَحِقَهَا  التَّاءُ ، وَإِنْ أُرِيدَ بِهَا النَّسَبُ جُرِّدَتْ مِنَ التَّاءِ ،  فَإِنْ قُلْتَ : هِيَ مُرْضِعٌ ، تُرِيدُ أَنَّهَا ذَاتُ رَضَاعٍ ،  جَرَّدْتَهُ مِنَ التَّاءِ كَقَوْلِ امْرِئِ الْقَيْسِ    : 


**فَمِثْلُكِ حُبْلَى قَدْ طَرَقْتُ ومُرْضِعٍ فأَلْهَيْتُهَا عَنْ ذِي تَمَائِمَ مُغْيَلِ 

**وَإِنْ  قُلْتَ : هِيَ مُرْضِعَةٌ بِمَعْنَى أَنَّهَا تَفْعَلُ الرَّضَاعَ ؛ أَيْ :  تُلْقِمُ الْوَلَدَ الثَّدْيَ ، قُلْتَ : هِيَ مُرْضِعَةٌ بِالتَّاءِ ،  وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُهُ : 


**كَمُرْضِعَةٍ أَوْلَادَ أُخْرَى وَضَيَّعَتْ     بَنِي بَطْنِهَا هَذَا الضَّلَالُ عَنِ الْقَصْدِ 
**

 كَمَا أَشَارَ لَهُ بِقَوْلِهِ : 


**وَمَا مِنَ الصِّفَاتِ بِالْأُنْثَى يَخُصُّ     عَنْ تَاءٍ اسْتَغْنَى لِأَنَّ اللَّفْظَ نَصٌّ 
وَحَيْثُ مَعْنَى الْفِعْلِ يَعْنِي التَّاءَ زِدْ     كَذِي غَدَتْ مُرْضِعَةً طِفْلًا وُلِدْ 
**

 وَمَا زَعَمَهُ بَعْضُ النُّحَاةِ الْكُوفِيِّينَ     : مِنْ أَنَّ أُمَّ الصَّبِيِّ مُرْضِعَةٌ بِالتَّاءِ ،  وَالْمُسْتَأْجَ  رَةَ لِلْإِرْضَاعِ : مُرْضِعٌ بِلَا هَاءٍ - بَاطِلٌ ،  قَالَهُ أَبُو حَيَّانَ  فِي الْبَحْرِ . وَاسْتَدَلَّ عَلَيْهِ بِقَوْلِهِ : 
**كَمُرْضِعَةٍ أَوْلَادَ أُخْرَى* *  - الْبَيْتَ ، فَقَدْ أَثْبَتَ التَّاءَ لِغَيْرِ الْأُمِّ ، وَقَوْلُ الْكُوفِيِّينَ  أَيْضًا  : إِنَّ الْوَصْفَ الْمُخْتَصَّ بِالْأُنْثَى لَا يُحْتَاجُ فِيهِ إِلَى  التَّاءِ ; لِأَنَّ الْمُرَادَ مِنْهَا الْفَرْقُ بَيْنَ الذَّكَرِ  وَالْأُنْثَى ، وَالْوَصْفُ الْمُخْتَصُّ بِالْأُنْثَى لَا يَحْتَاجُ إِلَى  فَرْقٍ ; لِعَدَمِ مُشَارَكَةِ الذَّكَرِ لَهَا فِيهِ - مَرْدُودٌ أَيْضًا  ، قَالَهُ   [ ص: 256 ] أَبُو حَيَّانَ  فِي  الْبَحْرِ أَيْضًا مُسْتَدِلًّا بِقَوْلِ الْعَرَبِ : مُرْضِعَةٌ ،  وَحَائِضَةٌ ، وَطَالِقَةٌ . وَالْأَظْهَرُ فِي ذَلِكَ هُوَ مَا قَدَّمْنَا  ، مِنْ أَنَّهُ إِنْ أُرِيدَ الْفِعْلُ جِيءَ بِالتَّاءِ ، وَإِنْ أُرِيدَ  النِّسْبَةُ جُرِّدَ مِنَ التَّاءِ ، وَمِنْ مَجِيءِ التَّاءِ لِلْمَعْنَى  الْمَذْكُورِ قَوْلُ الْأَعْشَى    : 


**أَجَارَتَنَا بِينِي فَإِنَّكِ طَالِقَهْ     كَذَاكَ أُمُورُ النَّاسِ غَادٍ وَطَارِقَهْ 
**

 وَقَالَ  الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ  ُ  فِي تَفْسِيرِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ : فَإِنْ قُلْتَ : لِمَ قِيلَ : ( مُرْضِعَةٍ ) دُونَ ( مُرْضِعٍ ) ؟ 

 قُلْتُ : الْمُرْضِعَةُ الَّتِي هِيَ فِي حَالِ الْإِرْضَاعِ مُلْقِمَةٌ  ثَدْيَهَا الصَّبِيَّ . وَالْمُرْضِعُ : الَّتِي شَأْنُهَا أَنْ تُرْضِعَ ،  وَإِنْ لَمْ تُبَاشِرِ الْإِرْضَاعَ فِي حَالِ وَصْفِهَا بِهِ ، فَقِيلَ :  ( مُرْضِعَةٍ ) ، فَيَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ ذَلِكَ الْهَوْلَ إِذَا فُوجِئَتْ  بِهِ هَذِهِ وَقَدْ أَلْقَمَتِ الرَّضِيعَ ثَدْيَهَا : نَزَعَتْهُ عَنْ  فِيهِ ; لِمَا يَلْحَقُهَا مِنَ الدَّهْشَةِ . وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : عَمَّا أَرْضَعَتْ الظَّاهِرُ أَنَّ " مَا " مَوْصُولَةٌ ، وَالْعَائِدُ مَحْذُوفٌ ؛ أَيْ : أَرْضَعَتْهُ ، عَلَى حَدِّ قَوْلِهِ فِي الْخُلَاصَةِ : 

 وَالْحَذْفُ عِنْدَهُمْ كَثِيرٌ مُنْجَلِي 

 فِي عَائِدٍ مُتَّصِلٍ إِنِ انْتَصَبْ بِفِعْلٍ أَوْ وَصْفٍ كَمَنْ نَرْجُو يَهَبْ 

 وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ : هِيَ مَصْدَرِيَّةٌ ؛ أَيْ : تَذْهَلُ كُلُّ مُرْضِعَةٍ عَنْ إِرْضَاعِهَا . 

 قَالَ أَبُو حَيَّانَ  فِي  الْبَحْرِ : وَيُقَوِّي كَوْنَهَا مَوْصُولَةً تَعَدِّي " وَضَعَ " إِلَى  الْمَفْعُولِ بِهِ فِي قَوْلِهِ : حَمْلَهَا لَا إِلَى الْمَصْدَرِ . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (310)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 257 إلى صـ 263**
*
*

 وَقَوْلُهُ : وَتَضَعُ كُلُّ ذَاتِ حَمْلٍ حَمْلَهَا ؛  أَيْ : كُلُّ صَاحِبَةِ حَمْلٍ تَضَعُ جَنِينَهَا مِنْ شِدَّةِ الْفَزَعِ  وَالْهَوْلِ ، وَالْـ ( حَمْلُ ) بِالْفَتْحِ : مَا كَانَ فِي بَطْنٍ مِنْ  جَنِينٍ ، أَوْ عَلَى رَأْسِ شَجَرَةٍ مِنْ ثَمَرٍ وَتَرَى النَّاسَ سُكَارَى جَمْعُ سَكْرَانَ ؛ أَيْ : يُشَبِّهُهُمْ مَنْ رَآهُمْ بِالسُّكَارَى مِنْ شِدَّةِ الْفَزَعِ وَمَا هُمْ بِسُكَارَى مِنَ الشَّرَابِ وَلَكِنَّ عَذَابَ اللَّهِ شَدِيدٌ وَالْخَوْفُ  مِنْهُ هُوَ الَّذِي صَيَّرَ مَنْ رَآهُمْ يُشَبِّهُهُمْ بِالسُّكَارَى ،  لِذَهَابِ عُقُولِهِمْ مِنْ شِدَّةِ الْخَوْفِ ، كَمَا يَذْهَبُ عَقْلُ  السَّكْرَانِ مِنَ الشَّرَابِ . وَقَرَأَ حَمْزَةُ   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ     : ( وَتَرَى النَّاسَ سَكْرَى وَمَا هُمْ بِسَكْرَى ( بِفَتْحِ السِّينِ  وَسُكُونِ الْكَافِ فِي الْحَرْفَيْنِ عَلَى وَزْنِ فَعْلَى بِفَتْحٍ  فَسُكُونٍ . وَقَرَأَهُ الْبَاقُونَ سُكَارَى بِضَمِّ السِّينِ وَفَتْحِ  الْكَافِ بَعْدَهَا أَلِفٌ فِي الْحَرْفَيْنِ أَيْضًا ، وَكِلَاهُمَا  جَمْعُ سَكْرَانَ عَلَى التَّحْقِيقِ . وَقِيلَ : إِنَّ سَكْرَى بِفَتْحٍ  فَسُكُونٍ جَمَعُ سَكِرٍ بِفَتْحٍ فَكَسْرٍ بِمَعْنَى :   [ ص: 257 ] السَّكْرَانِ ، كَمَا يُجْمَعُ الزَّمِنُ عَلَى الزَّمْنَى ، قَالَهُ أَبُو عَلِيٍّ الْفَارِسِيُّ  ، كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُ أَبُو حَيَّانَ  فِي الْبَحْرِ . وَقِيلَ : إِنَّ سَكْرَى مُفْرَدٌ ، وَهُوَ غَيْرُ صَوَابٍ . 

 وَاسْتِدْلَالُ الْمُعْتَزِلَةِ  بِهَذِهِ  الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ عَلَى أَنَّ الْمَعْدُومَ يُسَمَّى شَيْئًا ;  لِأَنَّهُ وَصَفَ زَلْزَلَةَ السَّاعَةِ بِأَنَّهَا شَيْءٌ فِي حَالِ  عَدَمِهَا قَبْلَ وُجُودِهَا . قَدْ بَيَّنَّا وَجْهَ رَدِّهِ فِي سُورَةِ  مَرْيَمَ ، فَأَغْنَى عَنْ إِعَادَتِهِ هُنَا . 
مسألة 

 اختلف العلماء في وقت هذه الزلزلة المذكورة  هنا ، هل هي بعد قيام الناس من قبورهم يوم نشورهم إلى عرصات القيامة ، أو  هي عبارة عن زلزلة الأرض قبل قيام الناس من القبور ؟ 

 فقالت جماعة من أهل العلم : هذه الزلزلة كائنة في آخر عمر الدنيا ، وأول أحوال الساعة ، وممن قال بهذا القول : علقمة  ،  والشعبي  ، وإبراهيم  ،  وعبيد بن عمير  ،  وابن جريج     . وهذا القول من حيث المعنى له وجه من النظر ، ولكنه لم يثبت ما يؤيده من  النقل ، بل الثابت من النقل يؤيد خلافه . وهو القول الآخر . 

 وحجة من قال بهذا القول حديث مرفوع جاء بذلك ، إلا أنه ضعيف لا يجوز الاحتجاج به . 

 قال  ابن جرير الطبري  في تفسيره مبينا دليل من قال : إن الزلزلة المذكورة في آخر الدنيا قبل يوم القيامة : حدثنا أبو كريب  ، قال : حدثنا  عبد الرحمن بن محمد المحاربي  ، عن إسماعيل بن رافع المدني  ، عن  يزيد بن أبي زياد  ، عن رجل من الأنصار ، عن  محمد بن كعب القرظي  ، عن رجل من الأنصار ، عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لما فرغ الله من خلق السموات والأرض خلق الصور ، فأعطي إسرافيل  ، فهو واضعه على فيه ، شاخص ببصره إلى السماء ، ينظر متى يؤمر   " قال  أبو هريرة    : يا  رسول الله ، وما الصور ؟ قال : " قرن " ، قال : وكيف هو ؟ قال : " قرن  عظيم ينفخ فيه ثلاث نفخات ، الأولى : نفخة الفزع ، والثانية : نفخة الصعق ،  والثالثة : نفخة القيام لرب العالمين   " يأمر الله عز وجل إسرافيل  بالنفخة  الأولى : انفخ نفخة الفزع ، فتفزع أهل السماوات والأرض إلا من شاء الله ،  ويأمره الله فيديمها ويطولها فلا يفتر ، وهي التي يقول الله : وما ينظر هؤلاء إلا صيحة واحدة ما لها من فواق   [ 38 \ 15 ] فيسير الله الجبال فتكون سرابا ، وترج الأرض بأهلها رجا ، وهي التي يقول الله : يوم ترجف الراجفة تتبعها الرادفة قلوب يومئذ واجفة   [ 79 \ 6   [ ص: 258 ]    - 8 ] فتكون الأرض كالسفينة الموبقة في البحر ، تضربها الأمواج تكفأ  بأهلها ، أو كالقنديل المعلق بالعرش ، ترججه الأرواح ، فتميد الناس على  ظهرها ، فتذهل المراضع ، وتضع الحوامل ، وتشيب الولدان ، وتطير الشياطين  هاربة حتى تأتي الأقطار ، فتلقاها الملائكة ، فتضرب وجوهها ، ويولي الناس  مدبرين ، ينادي بعضهم بعضا ، وهو الذي يقول الله : يوم التناد يوم تولون مدبرين ما لكم من الله من عاصم ومن يضلل الله فما له من هاد    [ 40 - 33 ] فبينما هم على ذلك ، إذ تصدعت الأرض من قطر إلى قطر فرأوا  أمرا عظيما ، وأخذهم لذلك من الكرب ما الله أعلم به ، ثم نظروا إلى السماء ،  فإذا هي كالمهل ، ثم خسفت شمسها ، وخسف قمرها ، وانتثرت نجومها ، ثم كشطت  عنهم ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

 " والأموات لا يعلمون بشيء من ذلك " فقال  أبو هريرة    : فمن استثنى الله حين يقول : ففزع من في السماوات ومن في الأرض إلا من شاء الله    [ 27 \ 87 ] قال : " أولئك الشهداء ، وإنما يصل الفزع إلى الأحياء ،  أولئك أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون ، وقاهم الله فزع ذلك اليوم ، وأمنهم ، وهو  عذاب الله يبعثه على شرار خلقه ، وهو الذي يقول : ياأيها الناس اتقوا ربكم إن زلزلة الساعة شيء عظيم إلى قوله : ولكن عذاب الله شديد   [ 22 ] " . انتهى منه . ولا يخفى ضعف الإسناد المذكور كما ترى .  وابن جرير  رحمه  الله قبل أن يسوق الإسناد المذكور ، قال ما نصه : وقد روي عن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم بنحو ما قال هؤلاء خبر في إسناده نظر ، وذلك ما حدثنا أبو كريب    . . . إلى آخر الإسناد ، كما سقناه عنه آنفا . 

 وقال ابن كثير  رحمه الله في تفسير هذه الآية : وقد أورد الإمام  أبو جعفر بن جرير  مستند من قال ذلك في حديث الصور ، من رواية إسماعيل بن رافع  ، عن  يزيد بن أبي زياد  ، عن رجل من الأنصار  ، عن  محمد بن كعب القرظي  ، عن رجل ، عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . ثم ساق الحديث نحو ما ذكرناه بطوله ، ثم قال : هذا الحديث قد رواه  الطبراني   وابن جرير  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، وغير واحد مطولا جدا . 

 والغرض منه : أنه دل على أن هذه الزلزلة كائنة قبل يوم القيامة أضيفت إلى  الساعة لقربها منها ، كما يقال : أشراط الساعة ، ونحو ذلك ، والله أعلم .  انتهى منه . وقد علمت ضعف الإسناد المذكور . 

 وأما حجة أهل القول الآخر القائلين بأن الزلزلة المذكورة كائنة يوم القيامة بعد البعث من القبور ، فهي ما ثبت في الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من تصريحه بذلك . وبذلك تعلم   [ ص: 259 ] أن هذا القول هو الصواب كما لا يخفى . 

 قال  البخاري  رحمه الله في صحيحه في التفسير في باب قوله : وترى الناس سكارى   : حدثنا  عمر بن حفص  ، حدثنا أبي ، حدثنا  الأعمش  ، حدثنا أبو صالح  ، عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  ، قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يقول  الله عز وجل يوم القيامة : يا آدم . فيقول : لبيك ربنا وسعديك . فينادى  بصوت : إن الله يأمرك أن تخرج من ذريتك بعثا إلى النار . قال : يا رب ، وما  بعث النار ؟ قال : من كل ألف - أراه قال - تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعين ، فحينئذ  تضع الحامل حملها ، ويشيب الوليد ، وترى الناس سكارى ، وما هم بسكارى ،  ولكن عذاب الله شديد . فشق ذلك على الناس ، حتى تغيرت وجوههم ، فقال النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم : من يأجوج ومأجوج تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعين ، ومنكم واحد ،  وأنتم في الناس كالشعرة السوداء في جنب الثور الأبيض ، أو كالشعرة البيضاء  في جنب الثور الأسود ، وإني لأرجو أن تكونوا ربع أهل الجنة . فكبرنا ، ثم  قال : ثلث أهل الجنة . فكبرنا ، ثم قال : شطر أهل الجنة . فكبرنا   " . 

 وقال أبو أسامة  ، عن  الأعمش    : وترى الناس سكارى وما هم بسكارى   [ 22 سكارى وما هم بسكارى . انتهى من صحيح  البخاري    . 

 وفيه تصريح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن الوقت الذي تضع فيه الحامل حملها ، وترى الناس سكارى ، وما هم بسكارى   : هو يوم القيامة لا آخر الدنيا . 

 وقال  البخاري  في صحيحه أيضا في كتاب : الرقاق في باب : إن زلزلة الساعة شيء عظيم   : حدثني  يوسف بن موسى  ، حدثنا جرير  عن  الأعمش  ، عن أبي صالح  ، عن أبي سعيد  قال : " يقول الله : يا آدم     . فيقول : لبيك وسعديك ، والخير في يديك . قال : يقول : أخرج بعث النار .  قال : وما بعث النار ؟ قال : من كل ألف تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعين ، فذلك حين  يشيب الصغير ، وتضع كل ذات حمل حملها ، وترى الناس سكارى ، وما هم بسكارى ;  ولكن عذاب الله شديد . فاشتد ذلك عليهم فقالوا : يا رسول الله ، أينا ذلك  الرجل ؟ قال : " أبشروا ، فإن من يأجوج  ومأجوج  ألفا  ، ومنكم رجل ، ثم قال : والذي نفسي بيده إني لأطمع أن تكونوا ثلث أهل  الجنة ، فحمدنا الله وكبرنا . ثم قال : والذي نفسي بيده إني لأطمع أن  تكونوا شطر أهل الجنة ، إن مثلكم في الأمم كمثل الشعرة البيضاء في جلد  الثور الأسود ، أو كالرقمة في ذراع الحمار   " . انتهى منه . ودلالته على المقصود ظاهرة . 

 [ ص: 260 ] وقال  البخاري  أيضا في صحيحه في كتاب بدء الخلق ، في أحاديث الأنبياء ، في باب قول الله تعالى : ويسألونك عن ذي القرنين إلى قوله : سببا [ 18 \ 83 - 84 ] حدثنا إسحاق بن نصر  ، حدثنا أبو أسامة  ، عن  الأعمش  ، حدثنا أبو صالح  ، عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " يقول الله تعالى : يا آدم     . فيقول : لبيك وسعديك ، والخير في يديك . فيقول : أخرج بعث النار . قال :  وما بعث النار ؟ قال : من كل ألف تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعين . فعنده يشيب  الصغير ، وتضع كل ذات حمل حملها ، وترى الناس سكارى ، وما هم بسكارى ; ولكن  عذاب الله شديد   " إلى آخر الحديث نحو ما تقدم . 

 وقال  مسلم بن الحجاج  رحمه الله في صحيحه : في آخر كتاب الإيمان - بكسر الهمزة - في باب بيان كون هذه الأمة نصف أهل الجنة : حدثنا  عثمان بن أبي شيبة العبسي  ، حدثنا جرير  عن  الأعمش  ، عن أبي صالح  ، عن أبي سعيد  ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يقول الله عز وجل : يا آدم  ،  فيقول : لبيك وسعديك ، والخير في يديك ، قال : يقول : أخرج بعث النار ،  قال : وما بعث النار ؟ قال : من كل ألف تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعين ، قال : فذلك  حين يشيب الصغير ، وتضع كل ذات حمل حملها ، وترى الناس سكارى ، وما هم  بسكارى ولكن عذاب الله شديد   " إلى آخر الحديث نحو ما تقدم . 

 فحديث أبي سعيد  هذا  الذي اتفق عليه الشيخان كما رأيت فيه التصريح من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  بأن الوقت الذي تضع فيه كل ذات حمل حملها ، وترى الناس سكارى ، وما هم  بسكارى ، بعد القيام من القبور كما ترى ، وذلك نص صحيح صريح في محل النزاع .  

 فإن قيل : هذا النص فيه إشكال ، لأنه بعد القيام من القبور لا تحمل الإناث حتى تضع حملها من الفزع ، ولا ترضع حتى تذهل عما أرضعت . 

 فالجواب عن ذلك من وجهين : 

 الأول : هو ما ذكره بعض أهل العلم ، من أن من ماتت حاملا تبعث حاملا ،  فتضع حملها من شدة الهول والفزع ، ومن ماتت مرضعة بعثت كذلك ، ولكن هذا  يحتاج إلى دليل . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن ذلك كناية عن شدة الهول ; كقوله تعالى : يوما يجعل الولدان شيبا   [ 73 \ 17 ] ومثل ذلك من أساليب اللغة العربية المعروفة . 

 [ ص: 261 ] تنبيه 

 اعلم أن هذا الذي دلت عليه الأحاديث الصحيحة التي ذكرنا بعضها يرد عليه  سؤال ، وهو أن يقال : إذا كانت الزلزلة المذكورة بعد القيام من القبور ،  فما معناها ؟ 

 والجواب : أن معناها : شدة الخوف والهول والفزع ; لأن ذلك يسمى زلزالا ،  بدليل قوله تعالى فيما وقع بالمسلمين يوم الأحزاب من الخوف : إذ جاءوكم من فوقكم ومن أسفل منكم وإذ زاغت الأبصار وبلغت القلوب الحناجر وتظنون بالله الظنون هنالك ابتلي المؤمنون وزلزلوا زلزالا شديدا   [ 33 \ 10 - 11 ] ؛ أي : وهو زلزال فزع وخوف ، لا زلزال حركة الأرض ، وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : اتقوا ربكم إن زلزلة الساعة شيء عظيم يدل على أن عظم الهول يوم القيامة موجب واضح للاستعداد لذلك الهول بالعمل الصالح في  دار الدنيا قبل تعذر الإمكان ; لما قدمنا مرارا من أن إن المشددة المكسورة  تدل على التعليل ، كما تقرر في الأصول في مسلك الإيماء والتنبيه ، ومسلك  النص الظاهر ؛ أي : اتقوا الله ; لأن أمامكم أهوالا عظيمة ، لا نجاة منها  إلا بتقواه جل وعلا . 
قوله تعالى : ومن الناس من يجادل في الله بغير علم ويتبع كل شيطان مريد كتب عليه أنه من تولاه فأنه يضله ويهديه إلى عذاب السعير    . ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن من الناس بعضا يجادل في الله  بغير علم ؛ أي : يخاصم في الله بأن ينسب إليه ما لا يليق بجلاله وكماله ،  كالذي يدعي له الأولاد والشركاء ، ويقول : إن القرآن أساطير الأولين ،  ويقول : لا يمكن أن يحيي الله العظام الرميم ، كالنضر بن الحارث  ، والعاص بن وائل  ، وأبي جهل بن هشام  ، وأمثالهم من كفار مكة  الذين  جادلوا في الله ذلك الجدال الباطل بغير مستند ، من علم عقلي ، ولا نقلي ،  ومع جدالهم في الله ذلك الجدال الباطل يتبعون كل شيطان مريد ؛ أي : عات طاغ  من شياطين الإنس والجن كتب عليه [ 22 \ 3 ] ؛ أي : كتب الله عليه كتابة  قدر وقضاء أنه من تولاه [ 22 \ 3 ] ؛ أي : كل من صار وليا له ؛ أي :  للشيطان المريد المذكور ، فإنه يضله عن طريق الجنة إلى النار ، وعن طريق  الإيمان إلى الكفر ، ويهديه إلى عذاب السعير ؛ أي : النار الشديدة الوقود .  

 وما ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة من أن بعض الجهال كالكفار يجادل في   [ ص: 262 ] الله بغير علم ؛ أي : يخاصم فيه بغير مستند من علم بينه في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله في هذه السورة الكريمة : ومن الناس من يجادل في الله بغير علم ولا هدى ولا كتاب منير ثاني عطفه ليضل عن سبيل الله   [ 22 \ 8 - 9 ] الآية ، وقوله تعالى في لقمان : ومن الناس من يجادل في الله بغير علم ولا هدى ولا كتاب منير وإذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا أولو كان الشيطان يدعوهم إلى عذاب السعير   [ 31 \ 20 - 21 ] فقوله في آية لقمان هذه : أولو كان الشيطان يدعوهم إلى عذاب السعير كقوله في الحج : كتب عليه أنه من تولاه فأنه يضله ويهديه إلى عذاب السعير   [ 22 \ 4 ] وهذه الآية الكريمة التي هي قوله : ومن الناس من يجادل في الله بغير علم    [ 22 \ 3 ] الآية ، يدخل فيما تضمنته من الوعيد والذم : أهل البدع  والضلال ، المعرضين عن الحق ، المتبعين للباطل ، يتركون ما أنزل الله على  رسوله من الحق المبين ، ويتبعون أقوال رؤساء الضلالة الدعاة إلى البدع  والأهواء والآراء ، بقدر ما فعلوا من ذلك ؛ لأن العبرة بعموم الألفاظ لا  بخصوص الأسباب . 

 ومن الآيات الدالة على مجادلة الكفار في الله بغير علم ، قوله تعالى : أولم ير الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحيي العظام وهي رميم   [ 36 \ 77 - 78 ] ، وقوله في أول النحل : خلق الإنسان من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين   [ 16 \ 4 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ويجادل الذين كفروا بالباطل ليدحضوا به الحق   [ 18 \ 56 ] . 

 وقوله تعالى : والذين يحاجون في الله من بعد ما استجيب له حجتهم داحضة عند ربهم وعليهم غضب ولهم عذاب شديد   [ 42 \ 16 ] ، وقوله تعالى : أآلهتنا خير أم هو ما ضربوه لك إلا جدلا بل هم قوم خصمون   [ 43 \ 58 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وإن يروا كل آية لا يؤمنوا بها حتى إذا جاءوك يجادلونك يقول الذين كفروا إن هذا إلا أساطير الأولين    [ 6 \ 25 ] والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة ، وما ذكره الله جل وعلا في هذه الآية  الكريمة ، من أنه قدر وقضى أن من تولى الشيطان فإن الشيطان يضله ويهديه  إلى عذاب السعير ، بينه في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله تعالى : إن الشيطان لكم عدو فاتخذوه عدوا إنما يدعو حزبه ليكونوا من أصحاب السعير   [ 35 \ 6 ] ، وقوله تعالى : أولو كان الشيطان يدعوهم إلى عذاب السعير   [ 31 \ 21 ] ، وقوله تعالى عن نبيه وخليله إبراهيم    : ياأبت إني أخاف أن يمسك عذاب من الرحمن فتكون للشيطان وليا   [ 19 \ 45 ] ، وقوله   [ ص: 263 ] تعالى : ومن يتبع خطوات الشيطان فإنه يأمر بالفحشاء والمنكر   [ 24 \ 21 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 واعلم أنه يفهم من دليل خطاب هذه الآية الكريمة ، أعني مفهوم مخالفتها :  أنه من يجادل بعلم على ضوء هدى كتاب منير ، كهذا القرآن العظيم ; ليحق الحق  ويبطل الباطل بتلك المجادلة الحسنة - أن ذلك سائغ محمود ; لأن مفهوم قوله :  بغير علم [ 22 \ 3 ] أنه إن كان بعلم فالأمر بخلاف ذلك ، وليس في ذلك  اتباع للشيطان ، ويدل لهذا المفهوم المذكور قوله تعالى : ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن   [ 16 \ 125 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن   . 

 وقال  الفخر الرازي  في  تفسيره : هذه الآية بمفهومها تدل على جواز المجادلة الحقة ; لأن تخصيص  المجادلة مع عدم العلم بالدلائل يدل على أن المجادلة مع العلم جائزة ،  فالمجادلة الباطلة : هي المراد من قوله : ما ضربوه لك إلا جدلا   [ 43 \ 58 ] والمجادلة الحقة هي المراد من قوله : وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن   [ 16 \ 125 ] ا هـ منه . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية : عذاب السعير    [ 22 \ 4 ] يعني عذاب النار ، فالسعير النار ، أعاذنا الله وإخواننا  المسلمين منها . والظاهر أن أصل السعير فعيل ، بمعنى مفعول ، من قول العرب :  سعر النار يسعرها ، كمنع يمنع : إذا أوقدها ، وكذلك سعرها بالتضعيف ، وعلى  لغة التضعيف والتخفيف القراءتان السبعيتان في قوله : وإذا الجحيم سعرت   [ 81 \ 12 ] فقد قرأه من السبعة نافع  وابن عامر  في رواية ابن ذكوان  ، وعاصم  في رواية حفص    : سعرت بتشديد العين ، وقرأه الباقون بتخفيف العين ، ومما جرى من كلام العرب على نحو قراءة نافع  وابن ذكوان  وحفص  ، قول بعض شعراء الحماسة : 


**قالت له عرسه يوما لتسمعني مهلا فإن لنا في أمنا أربا     ولو رأتني في نار مسعرة 
ثم استطاعت لزادت فوقها حطبا* *

 إذ لا يخفى أن قوله : مسعرة : اسم مفعول سعرت بالتضعيف ، وبما ذكرنا يظهر  أن أصل السعير : فعيل بمعنى اسم المفعول ؛ أي : النار المسعرة ؛ أي :  الموقدة إيقادا شديدا ; لأنها بشدة الإيقاد يزداد حرها عياذا بالله منها  ومن كل ما قرب إليها من قول وعمل . 

 وفي ذلك لغة ثالثة ، إلا أنها ليست في القرآن ، وهي أسعر النار . بصيغة أفعل ، بمعنى : أوقدها .
*
*

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (311)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 264 إلى صـ 270**
*
*
*
*
 [ ص: 264 ] وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ويهديه إلى عذاب السعير   [ 22 \ 4 ] يدل على أن الهدى كما أنه يستعمل في الإرشاد والدلالة على الخير ، يستعمل أيضا في الدلالة على الشر ، لأنه قال : ويهديه إلى عذاب السعير ونظير ذلك في القرآن قوله تعالى : فاهدوهم إلى صراط الجحيم   [ 37 \ 23 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وجعلناهم أئمة يدعون إلى النار الآية [ 28 \ 41 ] لأن الإمام هو من يقتدى به في هديه وإرشاده . 

 وإطلاق الهدى في الضلال كما ذكرنا أسلوب عربي معروف وكلام البلاغيين في   مثل ذلك ، بأن فيه استعارة عنادية ، وتقسيمهم العنادية إلى تهكمية وتمليحية   معروف ، كما أشرنا إليه سابقا ، وقوله تعالى : كل شيطان مريد     [ 22 \ 3 ] قد أوضحنا معنى الشيطان في سورة الحجر ، والمريد والمارد في   اللغة العربية : العاتي ، تقول : مرد الرجل - بالضم - يمرد ، فهو مارد   ومريد : إذا كان عاتيا . والظاهر أن الشيطان في هذه الآية ، يشمل كل عات   يدعو إلى عذاب السعير ويضل عن الهدى ، سواء كان من شياطين الجن أو الإنس ،   والله تعالى أعلم .
قوله تعالى ياأيها الناس إن كنتم في ريب من البعث فإنا خلقناكم من تراب ثم من نطفة ثم   من علقة ثم من مضغة مخلقة وغير مخلقة لنبين لكم ونقر في الأرحام ما نشاء   إلى أجل مسمى ثم نخرجكم طفلا ثم لتبلغوا أشدكم ومنكم من يتوفى ومنكم من  يرد  إلى أرذل العمر لكيلا يعلم من بعد علم شيئا   . 

 هذه الآية الكريمة والآيات التي بعدها ، تدل على أن جدال الكفار المذكور في قوله : ومن الناس من يجادل في الله بغير علم يدخل   فيه جدالهم في إنكار البعث ، زاعمين أنه جل وعلا لا يقدر أن يحيي العظام   الرميم ، سبحانه وتعالى عما يقولون علوا كبيرا ، كما قال تعالى : وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحيي العظام وهي رميم   [ 36 \ 78 ] وكقوله تعالى عنهم : وما نحن بمبعوثين   [ 6 \ 29 ] ، وقوله : وما نحن بمنشرين   [ 44 \ 35 ] ونحو ذلك من الآيات ، كما قدمنا الإشارة إليه قريبا . 

 ولأجل ذلك أقام تعالى البراهين العظيمة على بعث الناس من قبورهم أحياء إلى عرصات القيامة للحساب ، والجزاء فقال جل وعلا : ياأيها الناس إن كنتم في ريب من البعث فإنا خلقناكم من تراب     [ 22 \ 5 ] فمن أوجدكم الإيجاد الأول ، وخلقكم من التراب لا شك أنه قادر   على إيجادكم ، وخلقكم مرة ثانية ، بعد أن بليت عظامكم ،   [ ص:  265 ] واختلطت  بالتراب ; لأن الإعادة لا يمكن أن تكون أصعب من ابتداء  الفعل ، وهذا  البرهان القاطع على القدرة على البعث - الذي هو خلقه تعالى  للخلائق المرة  الأولى - المذكور هنا ، جاء موضحا في آيات كثيرة كقوله : وهو الذي يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده وهو أهون عليه   [ 30 \ 27 ] ، وقوله : قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم   [ 36 \ 79 ] ، وقوله تعالى : كما بدأنا أول خلق نعيده وعدا علينا إنا كنا فاعلين   [ 21 \ 104 ] ، وقوله : فسيقولون من يعيدنا قل الذي فطركم أول مرة   [ 17 \ 51 ] ، وقوله تعالى : أفعيينا بالخلق الأول بل هم في لبس من خلق جديد   [ 50 \ 15 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ولقد علمتم النشأة الأولى فلولا تذكرون   [ 56 \ 62 ] ، وقوله : ألم يك نطفة من مني يمنى إلى قوله : أليس ذلك بقادر على أن يحيي الموتى     [ 75 \ 40 ] والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا ، وقد أوضحنا ذلك في مواضع   متعددة من هذا الكتاب المبارك في سورة البقرة ، وسورة النحل وغيرهما ،   ولأجل قوة دلالة هذا البرهان المذكور على البعث بين جل وعلا أن من أنكر   البعث فهو ناس للإيجاد الأول كقوله : وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه   [ 36 \ 78 ] ، إذ لو تذكر الإيجاد الأول على الحقيقة ، لما أمكنه إنكار الإيجاد الثاني ، وكقوله : ويقول الإنسان أئذا ما مت لسوف أخرج حيا أولا يذكر الإنسان أنا خلقناه من قبل ولم يك شيئا   [ 19 \ 66 - 67 ] إذ لو تذكر ذلك تذكرا حقيقيا لما أنكر الخلق الثاني ، وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : إن كنتم في ريب من البعث   [ 22 \ 5 ] ؛ أي في شك من أن الله يبعث الأموات ، فالريب في القرآن يراد به الشك ، وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : فإنا خلقناكم من تراب قد   قدمنا في سورة طه : أن التحقيق في معنى خلقه للناس من تراب ، أنه خلق   أباهم آدم منها ، ثم خلق منه زوجه ، ثم خلقهم منهما عن طريق التناسل ، كما   قال تعالى : إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب   [ 3 \ 59 ] فلما كان أصلهم الأول من تراب ، أطلق عليهم أنه خلقهم من تراب ; لأن الفروع تبع للأصل . 

 وقد بينا في طه أيضا أن قول من زعم أن معنى خلقه إياهم من تراب : أنه   خلقهم من النطف ، والنطف من الأغذية ، والأغذية راجعة إلى التراب - غير   صحيح ، وقد بينا هناك الآيات الدالة على بطلان هذا القول . 

 وقد ذكر تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أطوار خلق الإنسان ، فبين أن ابتداء خلقه من   [ ص: 266 ] تراب كما أوضحنا آنفا ، فالتراب هو الطور الأول . 

 والطور الثاني هو النطفة ، والنطفة في اللغة : الماء القليل ، ومنه قول الشاعر وهو رجل من بني كلاب    : 


**وما عليك إذا أخبرتني دنفا وغاب بعلك يوما أن تعوديني 

    وتجعلي نطفة في القعب باردة 
وتغمسي فاك فيها ثم تسقيني* *

 فقوله : وتجعلي نطفة ؛ أي : ماء قليلا في القعب ، والمراد بالنطفة في هذه   الآية الكريمة : نطفة المني ، وقد قدمنا في سورة النحل : أن النطفة مختلطة   من ماء الرجل وماء المرأة ، خلافا لمن زعم أنها من ماء الرجل وحده . 

 الطور الثالث : العلقة ، وهي القطعة من العلق ، وهو الدم الجامد ، فقوله : ثم من علقة   [ 22 \ 5 ] ؛ أي قطعة دم جامدة ، ومن إطلاق العلق على الدم المذكور قول زهير    : 


**إليك أعملتها فتلا مرافقها     شهرين يجهض من أرحامها العلق 
**

 الطور الرابع : المضغة : وهي القطعة الصغيرة من اللحم ، على قدر ما يمضغه الآكل ، ومنه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن في الجسد مضغة إذا صلحت صلح الجسد كله   " الحديث . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : مخلقة وغير مخلقة في معناه أوجه معروفة عند العلماء ، سنذكرها هنا إن شاء الله ، ونبين ما يقتضي الدليل رجحانه . 

 منها أن قوله : مخلقة وغير مخلقة صفة  للنطفة ،  وأن المخلقة هي ما كان خلقا سويا ، وغير المخلقة هي ما دفعته  الأرحام من  النطف ، وألقته قبل أن يكون خلقا ، وممن روي عنه هذا القول  عبد الله بن مسعود  رضي الله عنه ، نقله عنه  ابن جرير  وغيره ، ولا يخفى بعد هذا القول ; لأن المخلقة وغير المخلقة من صفة المضغة ، كما هو ظاهر . 

 ومنها : أن معنى ( مخلقة ) تامة ، و ( غير مخلقة ) أي : غير تامة ،   والمراد بهذا القول عند قائله : أن الله جل وعلا يخلق المضغ متفاوتة ، منها   ما هو كامل الخلقة ، سالم من العيوب ، ومنها ما هو على عكس ذلك ، فيتبع   ذلك التفاوت تفاوت الناس في خلقهم ، وصورهم ، وطولهم ، وقصرهم ، وتمامهم ،   ونقصانهم . 

 وممن روي عنه هذا القول : قتادة  كما نقله عنه  ابن جرير  وغيره ، وعزاه الرازي  لقتادة  والضحاك      . ومنها : أن معنى مخلقة مصورة إنسانا ، وغير مخلقة ؛ أي : غير مصورة   إنسانا كالسقط الذي هو مضغة ، ولم يجعل له تخطيط وتشكيل ، وممن نقل عنه هذا   القول : مجاهد  ،  والشعبي  ، وأبو العالية  ، كما نقله 

 [ ص: 267 ] عنهم  ابن جرير الطبري    . 

 ومنها : أن المخلقة : هي ما ولد حيا ، وغير المخلقة : هي ما كان من سقط . 

 وممن روي عنه هذا القول :  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما . وقال صاحب الدر المنثور : إنه أخرجه عنه  ابن أبي حاتم  وصححه ونقله عنه القرطبي  ، وأنشد لذلك قول الشاعر : 


**أفي غير المخلقة البكاء     فأين الحزم ويحك والحياء 


**وقال  أبو جعفر بن جرير  رحمه   الله تعالى : وأولى الأقوال في ذلك بالصواب قول من قال : المخلقة :   المصورة خلقا تاما . وغير المخلقة : السقط قبل تمام خلقه ; لأن المخلقة   وغير المخلقة من نعت المضغة ، والنطفة بعد مصيرها مضغة لم يبق لها حتى تصير   خلقا سويا إلا التصوير . وذلك هو المراد بقوله : مخلقة وغير مخلقة   [ 22 \ 5 ] خلقا سويا ، وغير مخلقة : بأن تلقيه الأم مضغة بلا تصوير ، ولا ينفخ الروح . انتهى منه . 

 وهذا القول الذي اختاره  ابن جرير  ، اختاره أيضا غير واحد من أهل العلم . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : هذا القول الذي اختاره الإمام الجليل  الطبري  رحمه الله تعالى ، لا يظهر صوابه ، وفي نفس الآية الكريمة قرينة تدل على ذلك ، وهي قوله جل وعلا في أول الآية : فإنا خلقناكم من تراب   [ 22 \ 5 ] لأنه على القول المذكور الذي اختاره  الطبري  يصير   المعنى : ثم خلقناكم من مضغة مخلقة ، وخلقناكم من مضغة غير مخلقة . وخطاب   الناس بأن الله خلق بعضهم من مضغة غير مصورة ، فيه من التناقض كما ترى ;   فافهم . 

 فإن قيل : في نفس الآية الكريمة قرينة تدل على أن المراد بغير المخلقة : السقط ; لأن قوله : ونقر في الأرحام ما نشاء إلى أجل مسمى   [ 22 \ 5 ] يفهم منه أن هناك قسما آخر لا يقره الله في الأرحام ، إلى ذلك الأجل المسمى ، وهو السقط . 

 فالجواب : أنه لا يتعين فهم السقط من الآية ; لأن الله يقر في الأرحام ما   يشاء أن يقره إلى أجل مسمى ، فقد يقره ستة أشهر ، وقد يقره تسعة ، وقد  يقره  أكثر من ذلك كيف شاء . 

 أما السقط : فقد دلت الآية على أنه غير مراد بدليل قوله : فإنا خلقناكم   ; لأن السقط الذي تلقيه أمه ميتا ، ولو بعد التشكيل والتخطيط ، لم يخلق الله منه إنسانا واحدا من المخاطبين بقوله : فإنا خلقناكم من تراب الآية . فظاهر القرآن يقتضي أن كلا من   [ ص: 268 ] المخلقة وغير المخلقة : يخلق منه بعض المخاطبين في قوله : ياأيها الناس إن كنتم في ريب من البعث فإنا خلقناكم من تراب ثم من نطفة الآية . 

 وبذلك تعلم أن أولى الأقوال في الآية هو القول الذي لا تناقض فيه ; لأن   القرآن أنزل ليصدق بعضه بعضا ، لا ليتناقض بعضه مع بعض ، وذلك هو القول   الذي قدمنا عن قتادة  والضحاك  ، وقد اقتصر عليه  الزمخشري  في الكشاف ، ولم يحك غيره . 

 وهو أن المخلقة هي التامة ، وغير المخلقة هي غير التامة . 

 قال  الزمخشري  في  الكشاف : والمخلقة  المسواة الملساء من النقصان والعيب ، يقال : خلق السواك  والعود : إذا سواه  وملسه . من قولهم : صخرة خلقاء : إذا كانت ملساء ، كأن  الله تعالى يخلق  المضغ متفاوتة ; منها ما هو كامل الخلقة أملس من العيوب ،  ومنها ما هو على  عكس ذلك ، فيتبع ذلك التفاوت تفاوت الناس في خلقهم وصورهم  وطولهم وقصرهم  وتمامهم ونقصانهم . انتهى منه . 

 وهذا المعنى الذي ذكره  الزمخشري  معروف  في  كلام العرب ، تقول العرب : حجر أخلق ؛ أي : أملس مصمت لا يؤثر فيه شيء ،   وصخرة خلقاء بينة الخلق ؛ أي : ليس فيها وصم ، ولا كسر ، ومنه قول الأعشى    : 


**قد يترك الدهر في خلقاء راسية     وهيا وينزل منها الأعصم الصدعا 
**

 و " الدهر " في البيت فاعل " يترك " والمفعول به : وهيا . يعني : أن صرف   الدهر قد يؤثر في الحجارة الصم السالمة من الكسر والوصم ، فيكسرها ويوهيها ،   ويؤثر في العصم من الأوعال برءوس الجبال ، فينزلها من معاقلها ، ومن ذلك   أيضا قول  ابن أحمر  يصف فرسا ، وقد أنشده صاحب اللسان للمعنى المذكور : 


**بمقلص درك الطريدة متنه     كصفا الخليقة بالفضاء الملبد 
**

 فقوله : كصفا الخليقة ، يعني : أن متن الفرس المذكور كالصخرة الملساء التي   لا كسر فيها ولا وصم ، وهو من إضافة الموصوف إلى صفته . والسهم المخلق :   هو الأملس المستوي . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : وهذا القول هو أولى الأقوال بالصواب   - فيما يظهر لي - لجريانه على اللغة التي نزل بها القرآن ، وسلامته من   التناقض ، والله جل وعلا أعلم . 

 [ ص: 269 ] وقوله جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : لنبين لكم ؛   أي : لنبين لكم بهذا النقل من طور إلى طور ، كمال قدرتنا على البعث بعد   الموت ، وعلى كل شيء ، لأن من قدر على خلق البشر من تراب أولا ، ثم من نطفة   ثانيا ، مع ما بين النطفة والتراب من المنافاة والمغايرة ، وقدر على أن   يجعل النطفة علقة ، مع ما بينهما من التباين والتغاير ، وقدر على أن يجعل   العلقة مضغة ، والمضغة عظاما ، فهو قادر بلا شك على إعادة ما بدأه من الخلق   ، كما هو واضح . 

 وقوله : لنبين الظاهر أنه متعلق بـ " خلقناكم " في قوله : ياأيها الناس إن كنتم في ريب من البعث فإنا خلقناكم من تراب ؛ أي : خلقناكم خلقا من بعد خلق على التدريج المذكور لنبين لكم قدرتنا على البعث وغيره . 

 وقال  الزمخشري  مبينا نكتة حذف مفعول " لنبين لكم     " ما نصه : وورود الفعل غير معدى إلى المبين إعلام بأن أفعاله هذه يتبين   بها من قدرته وعلمه ما لا يكتنهه الذكر ، ولا يحيط به الوصف . انتهى منه .  

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ونقر في الأرحام ما نشاء إلى أجل مسمى     [ 22 \ 5 ] ؛ أي : نقر في أرحام الأمهات ما نشاء إقراره فيها من الأحمال   والأجنة إلى أجل مسمى ؛ أي : معلوم معين في علمنا ، وهو الوقت الذي قدره   الله لوضع الجنين ، والأجنة تختلف في ذلك حسبما يشاؤه الله جل وعلا ،  فتارة  تضعه أمه لستة أشهر ، وتارة لتسعة ، وتارة لأكثر من ذلك . وما لم  يشأ الله  إقراره من الحمل مجته الأرحام وأسقطته ، ووجه رفع " ونقر " أن  المعنى :  ونحن نقر في الأرحام ، ولم يعطف على قوله : لنبين لكم لأنه   ليس علة لما قبله ، فليس المراد : خلقناكم من تراب ، ثم من نطفة ، لنقر  في  الأرحام ما نشاء ، وبذلك يظهر لك رفعه ، وعدم نصبه ، وقراءة من قرأ :  ونقر  بالنصب عطفا على : لنبين ، على المعنى الذي نفيناه على قراءة الرفع ،   ويؤيد معنى قراءة النصب قوله بعده ثم لتبلغوا أشدكم وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ثم نخرجكم طفلا ؛   أي : وذلك بعد أن يخلق الله المضغة عظاما ، ثم يكسو العظام لحما ، ثم  ينشئ  ذلك الجنين خلقا آخر ، فيخرجه من بطن أمه في الوقت المعين لوضعه في  حال  كونه طفلا ؛ أي : ولدا بشرا سويا . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ثم لتبلغوا أشدكم ؛ أي : لتبلغوا كمال قوتكم وعقلكم وتمييزكم بعد إخراجكم من بطون أمهاتكم في غاية الضعف وعدم علم شيء . 

 [ ص: 270 ] وقد  قدمنا أقوال العلماء في المراد  بالأشد ، وهل هو جمع أو مفرد مع بعض  الشواهد العربية في سورة الأنعام ،  فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية : ومنكم من يتوفى    [  22 \ 5 ] ؛ أي : ومنكم أيها الناس من يتوفى من قبل ؛ أي : من قبل بلوغه   أشده ، ومنكم من ينسأ له في أجله ، فيعمر حتى يهرم فيرد من بعد شبابه   وبلوغه غاية أشده إلى أرذل العمر ، وهو الهرم ، حتى يعود كهيئته في حال   صباه من الضعف ، وعدم العلم . 

 وقد أوضحنا كلام العلماء في أرذل العمر ومعنى : لكيلا يعلم من بعد علم شيئا في سورة النحل ، فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا . 

 وهذا الذي ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة من الاستدلال على كمال قدرته على بعث الناس بعد الموت وعلى   كل شيء ، بنقله الإنسان من طور إلى طور ، من تراب ، ثم من نطفة ، ثم من   علقة إلى آخر الأطوار المذكورة ، ذكره جل وعلا في مواضع من كتابه مبينا أنه   من البراهين القطعية على قدرته ، على البعث وغيره . 

 فمن الآيات التي ذكر فيها ذلك من غير تفصيل لتلك الأطوار قوله تعالى : كلا إنا خلقناهم مما يعلمون   [ 70 \ 39 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ما لكم لا ترجون لله وقارا وقد خلقكم أطوارا   [ 71 \ 13 - 14 ] ؛ أي : طورا بعد طور كما بينا . وقوله تعالى : خلقكم   من نفس واحدة ثم جعل منها زوجها وأنزل لكم من الأنعام ثمانية أزواج  يخلقكم  في بطون أمهاتكم خلقا من بعد خلق في ظلمات ثلاث ذلكم الله ربكم له  الملك  لا إله إلا هو فأنى تصرفون   [ 39 \ 6 ] ، وقوله في آية الزمر هذه في ظلمات ثلاث ؛   أي : ظلمة البطن ، وظلمة الرحم ، وظلمة المشيمة . فقد ركب تعالى عظام   الإنسان بعضها ببعض ، وكساها اللحم ، وجعل فيها العروق والعصب ، وفتح مجاري   البول والغائط ، وفتح العيون والآذان والأفواه وفرق الأصابع وشد رءوسها   بالأظفار إلى غير ذلك من غرائب صنعه وعجائبه ، وكل هذا في تلك الظلمات الثلاث ، لم يحتج إلى شق بطن أمه وإزالة تلك الظلمات . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (312)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 271 إلى صـ 277**
*
*

 سبحانه جل وعلا ما أعظم شأنه وما أكمل قدرته هو الذي يصوركم في الأرحام   كيف يشاء لا إلاه إلا هو العزيز الحكيم ، ولأجل هذه الغرائب والعجائب من   صنعه تعالى قال بعد التنبيه عليها ذلكم الله ربكم له الملك لا إله إلا هو فأنى تصرفون   [ 39 \ 6 ] ومن   [ ص: 271 ] الآيات التي أوضح فيها تلك الأطوار على التفصيل قوله تعالى : ولقد   خلقنا الإنسان من سلالة من طين ثم جعلناه نطفة في قرار مكين ثم خلقنا   النطفة علقة فخلقنا العلقة مضغة فخلقنا المضغة عظاما فكسونا العظام لحما ثم   أنشأناه خلقا آخر فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين ثم إنكم بعد ذلك لميتون ثم   إنكم يوم القيامة تبعثون   [ 23 \ 12 - 16 ] وقد ذكر تعالى تلك الأطوار مع حذف بعضها في قوله في سورة المؤمن : هو   الذي خلقكم من تراب ثم من نطفة ثم من علقة ثم يخرجكم طفلا ثم لتبلغوا   أشدكم ثم لتكونوا شيوخا ومنكم من يتوفى من قبل ولتبلغوا أجلا مسمى ولعلكم   تعقلون   [ 67 ] ، وقوله تعالى في الكهف : قال له صاحبه وهو يحاوره أكفرت بالذي خلقك من تراب ثم من نطفة ثم سواك رجلا   [ 37 \ ] ، وقوله تعالى : خلق الإنسان من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين وقوله : أولم ير الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين   [ 36 \ 77 ] ، وقوله تعالى : إنا خلقنا الإنسان من نطفة أمشاج   [ 76 \ 2 ] ، وقوله تعالى : خلق الإنسان من علق   [ 96 \ 2 ] ، وقوله تعالى : منها خلقناكم     [ 20 \ 55 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وقد بينت السنة الصحيحة القدر الذي   تمكثه النطفة قبل أن تصير علقة ، والقدر الذي تمكثه العلقة قبل أن تصير   مضغة ، والقدر الذي تمكثه المضغة مضغة . 

 قال  مسلم بن الحجاج  رحمه الله في صحيحه : حدثنا  أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ، حدثنا أبو معاوية   ووكيع    ( ح ) ، وحدثنا  محمد بن عبد الله بن نمير الهمداني  واللفظ له ، حدثنا أبي  وأبو معاوية  ،  ووكيع  قالوا : حدثنا  الأعمش  ، عن  زيد بن وهب  ، عن عبد الله  قال : حدثنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو الصادق المصدوق : " إن   أحدكم يجمع خلقه في بطن أمه أربعين يوما ، ثم يكون في ذلك علقة مثل ذلك ،   ثم يكون في ذلك مضغة مثل ذلك ، ثم يرسل الملك فينفخ فيه الروح ، ويؤمر   بأربع كلمات : بكتب رزقه وأجله وعمله ، وشقي أو سعيد   " ، الحديث . ففي هذا الحديث الصحيح تصريحه صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن الجنين يمكث   أربعين يوما نطفة ، ثم يصير علقة ، ويمكث كذلك أربعين يوما ، ثم يصير  مضغة  ، ويمكث كذلك أربعين يوما ، ثم ينفخ فيه الروح ، فنفخ الروح إذا في  أول  الشهر الخامس من أشهر الحمل . 

 وقال  البخاري  رحمه الله في صحيحه : حدثنا  أبو الوليد هشام بن عبد الملك  ، حدثنا شعبة  ، أنبأني  سليمان الأعمش  ، قال : سمعت  زيد بن وهب  ، عن عبد الله  قال : حدثنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو الصادق المصدوق قال : " إن أحدكم يجمع في بطن أمه أربعين يوما   [ ص: 272 ] ثم علقة مثل ذلك ، ثم يكون مضغة مثل ذلك ، ثم يبعث الله ملكا فيؤمر بأربع : برزقه وأجله وشقي أو سعيد   " الحديث ، وهذه الرواية في  البخاري  ينقص منها ذكر العمل ، وهو مذكور في روايات أخر صحيحة معروفة . وقد قدمنا وجه الدلالة المقصودة من الحديث المذكور ، والله أعلم . 

 وفي هذه الآية الكريمة سؤال معروف : وهو أن يقال : ما وجه الإفراد في قوله : يخرجكم طفلا   [ 22 \ 5 ] مع أن المعنى نخرجكم أطفالا . وللعلماء عن هذا السؤال أجوبة . 

 منها ما ذكره  ابن جرير الطبري  قال : ووحد الطفل وهو صفة للجمع ، لأنه مصدر مثل عدل وزور ، وتبعه غيره في ذلك . 

 ومنها قول من قال : نخرجكم طفلا ؛  أي : نخرج  كل واحد منكم طفلا ، ولا يخفى عدم اتجاه هذين الجوابين . قال  مقيده - عفا  الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر لي من استقراء اللغة العربية  التي نزل بها  القرآن ، هو أن من أساليبها أن المفرد إذا كان اسم جنس يكثر  إطلاقه مرادا  به الجمع مع تنكيره - كما في هذه الآية - وتعريفه بالألف  واللام  وبالإضافة ; فمن أمثلته في القرآن مع التنكير قوله تعالى : إن المتقين في جنات ونهر   [ 54 \ 54 ] ؛ أي : وأنهار ، بدليل قوله تعالى : فيها أنهار من ماء غير آسن وقوله : واجعلنا للمتقين إماما الآية [ 25 \ 74 ] ؛ أي : أئمة ، وقوله تعالى : فإن طبن لكم عن شيء منه نفسا الآية [ 4 \ 4 ] ؛ أي : أنفسا ، وقوله تعالى : مستكبرين به سامرا تهجرون   [ 23 \ 67 ] ؛ أي : سامرين ، وقوله تعالى : لا نفرق بين أحد منهم   [ 2 \ 136 ] ؛ أي : بينهم ، وقوله تعالى : وحسن أولئك رفيقا   [ 4 \ 69 ] ؛ أي : رفقاء ، وقوله تعالى : وإن كنتم جنبا فاطهروا   [ 5 \ 6 ] ؛ أي : جنبين أو أجنابا ، وقوله تعالى : والملائكة بعد ذلك ظهير   [ 66 \ 4 ] ؛ أي : مظاهرون ، ومن أمثلة ذلك مع التنكير في كلام العرب قول عقيل بن علفة المري    : 


**وكان بنو فزارة شر عم     وكنت لهم كشر بني الأخينا 
**

 يعني : شر أعمام . 

 وقول قعنب ابن أم صاحب    : 


**ما بال قوم صديق ثم ليس لهم     دين وليس لهم عقل إذا ائتمنوا 


** [ ص: 273 ] يعني : ما بال قوم أصدقاء . 

 وقول جرير    : 


**نصبن الهوى ثم ارتمين قلوبنا     بأعين أعداء وهن صديق 
**

 يعني : صديقات . 

 وقول الآخر : 


**لعمري لئن كنتم على النأي والنوى     بكم مثل ما بي إنكم لصديق 
**

 وقول الآخر : 


**يا عاذلاتي لا تزدن ملامة     إن العواذل ليس لي بأمير 
**

 ؛ أي : لسن بأمراء . 

 ومن أمثلته في القرآن واللفظ مضاف ، قوله تعالى : أو ما ملكتم مفاتحه أو صديقكم   [ 24 \ 61 ] ؛ أي : أصدقائكم . وقوله : فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره   [ 24 \ 63 ] ؛ أي : أوامره . وقوله : وإن تعدوا نعمة الله لا تحصوها   [ 14 \ 34 ] أي : نعم الله . وقوله : إن هؤلاء ضيفي   [ 15 \ 68 ] ؛ أي : أضيافي . ونظير ذلك من كلام العرب قول علقمة بن عبدة التميمي    : 


**بها جيف الحسرى فأما عظامها     فبيض وأما جلدها فصليب 
**

 ؛ أي : وأما جلودها فصليبة . 

 وقول الآخر : 


**كلوا في بعض بطنكم تعفوا     فإن زمانكم زمن خميص 


**؛ أي : بطونكم . وهذا البيت والذي قبله أنشدهما  سيبويه  في كتابه مستشهدا بهما لما ذكرنا . 

 ومن أمثلة ذلك قول العباس بن مرداس السلمي    : 


**فقلنا أسلموا إنا أخوكم     وقد سلمت من الإحن الصدور 


**؛ أي : إنا إخوانكم . 

 وقول جرير    : 


**إذا آباؤنا وأبوك عدوا     أبان المقرفات من العراب 
**

 ؛ أي : إذا آباؤنا وآباؤك عدوا ، وهذا البيت والذي قبله يحتمل أن يراد   بهما جمع التصحيح للأب وللأخ ، فيكون الأصل : أبون وأخون ، فحذفت النون   للإضافة ، فصار كلفظ المفرد . 

 [ ص: 274 ] ومن أمثلة جمع التصحيح في جمع الأخ : بيت عقيل بن علفة  المذكور آنفا ، حيث قال فيه : كشر بني الأخينا . ومن أمثلة تصحيح جمع الأب : قول الآخر : 


**فلما تبين أصواتنا     بكين وفديننا بالأبينا 
**

 ومن أمثلة ذلك في القرآن - واللفظ معرف بالألف واللام - قوله تعالى : وتؤمنون بالكتاب كله   [ 3 \ 119 ] ؛ أي : بالكتب كلها ، بدليل قوله : كل آمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه الآية [ 2 \ 285 ] ، وقوله : وقل آمنت بما أنزل الله من كتاب   [ 42 \ 15 ] ، وقوله تعالى : أولئك يجزون الغرفة بما صبروا   [ 25 \ 75 ] ؛ أي : الغرف ، بدليل قوله : لهم غرف من فوقها غرف مبنية   [ 39 \ 20 ] ، وقوله : وهم في الغرفات آمنون   [ 34 \ 37 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وجاء ربك والملك صفا   [ 89 \ 22 ] ؛ أي : الملائكة ، بدليل قوله : هل ينظرون إلا أن يأتيهم الله في ظلل من الغمام والملائكة   [ 2 \ 210 ] ، وقوله تعالى : سيهزم الجمع ويولون الدبر   [ 54 \ 45 ] ؛ أي : الأدبار ، بدليل قوله تعالى : فلا تولوهم الأدبار   [ 8 \ 15 ] ، وقوله تعالى : أو الطفل الذين لم يظهروا على عورات النساء   [ 24 \ 31 ] ؛ أي : الأطفال ، وقوله تعالى : هم العدو فاحذرهم   [ 63 \ 4 ] ؛ أي : الأعداء ، ونحو هذا كثير في القرآن وفي كلام العرب ، وهو في النعت بالمصدر مطرد ، كما تقدم مرارا . 

 ومن أمثلة ذلك قول زهير    : 


**متى يشتجر قوم تقل سراواتهم     هم بيننا هم رضا وهم عدل 
**

 ؛ أي : عدول مرضيون .
مسائل تتعلق بهذه الآية الكريمة 

 المسألة الأولى : إذا مجت الرحم النطفة في طورها الأول قبل أن تكون علقة ، فلا يترتب على ذلك حكم من أحكام إسقاط الحمل ، وهذا لا خلاف فيه بين العلماء . 
المسألة الثانية : إذا سقطت النطفة في طورها الثاني ، أعني في حال كونها علقة ؛ أي : قطعة جامدة من الدم ، فلا خلاف بين العلماء في أن تلك العلقة لا يصلى عليها ، ولا تغسل ، ولا تكفن ، ولا تورث . 

 ولكن اختلف في أحكام أخر متعددة من أحكامها . 

 [ ص: 275 ] منها : ما إذا كان سقوطها بسبب ضرب إنسان بطن المرأة التي ألقتها ، هل تجب فيها غرة أو لا ؟ 

 فذهب مالك  رحمه الله إلى أن من ضرب بطن حامل ، فألقت حملها علقة فهو ضامن دية العلقة ضمان الجنين ، فتلزمه غرة ، أو عشر دية الأم . 

 وفي المدونة : ما علم أنه حمل ، وإن كان مضغة أو علقة أو مصورا . 

 وذهب جمهور أهل العلم إلى أن الجنين لا ضمان فيه حتى تظهر فيه صورة الآدمي ، وممن قال به الأئمة الثلاثة : أبو حنيفة  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  رحمهم   الله . وظهور بعض الصورة كظهور كلها في الأظهر ، واحتجوا بأنه لا يتحقق   أنه حمل حتى يصور ، والمالكية قالوا : الحمل تمكن معرفته في حال العلقة فما   بعدها ، فاختلافهم هذا من قبيل الاختلاف في تحقيق المناط . 

 ومنها : ما إذا كانت المرأة معتدة من طلاق أو وفاة ، وكانت حاملا ، فألقت حملها علقة ، هل تنقضي بذلك عدتها أو لا ؟ 

 فمذهب مالك  رحمه الله :  أنها تنقضي عدتها  بإسقاط العلقة المذكورة . واحتج المالكية : بأن العلقة  المذكورة يصدق  عليها أنها حمل ، فتدخل في عموم قوله تعالى : وأولات الأحمال أجلهن أن يضعن حملهن   [ 65 \ 4 ] وقال  ابن العربي المالكي      : لا يرتبط بالجنين شيء من هذه الأحكام إلا أن يكون مخلقا - يعني مصورا -   وذهب جمهور أهل العلم منهم الأئمة الثلاثة وغيرهم : إلى أن وضع العلقة لا   تنقضي به العدة ، قالوا : لأنها دم جامد ، ولا يتحقق كونه جنينا . 

 ومنها : ما إذا ألقت العلقة المذكورة أمة هي سرية لسيدها ، هل تكون أم ولد بوضع تلك العلقة أو لا ؟ 

 فذهب مالك  رحمه الله  وأصحابه : إلى أنها  تصير أم ولد بوضع تلك العلقة ; لأن العلقة مبدأ جنين ،  ولأن النطفة لما  صارت علقة صدق عليها أنها خلقت علقة ، بعد أن كانت نطفة ،  فدخلت في قوله  تعالى : خلقا من بعد خلق   [ 39 \ 6 ] فيصدق عليها أنها وضعت جنينا من سيدها ، فتكون به أم ولد ، وهذا رواية عن أحمد  ، وبه قال  إبراهيم النخعي    . 

 وذهب جمهور أهل العلم منهم الأئمة الثلاثة : إلى أنها لا تكون أم ولد بوضعها العلقة المذكورة . وقد قدمنا توجيههم لذلك . 
[ ص: 276 ] المسألة الثالثة : إذا أسقطت المرأة النطفة في طورها الثالث - أعني كونها مضغة ؛ أي قطعة من لحم - فلذلك أربع حالات : 

 الأولى : أن يكون ظهر في تلك المضغة شيء من صورة الإنسان ،   كاليد والرجل والرأس ونحو ذلك ، فهذا تنقضي به العدة ، وتلزم فيه الغرة ،   وتصير به أم ولد ، وهذا لا خلاف فيه بين من يعتد به من أهل العلم . 

 الحالة الثانية : أن تكون المضغة المذكورة لم يتبين فيها شيء من خلق الإنسان ،   ولكن شهدت ثقات من القوابل أنهن اطلعن فيها على تخطيط وتصوير خفي ،   والأظهر في هذه الحالة : أن حكمها كحكم التي قبلها ; لأنه قد تبين بشهادة   أهل المعرفة أن تلك المضغة جنين لما اطلعوا عليه فيها من الصورة الخفية . 

 الحالة الثالثة : هي أن تكون تلك المضغة المذكورة ليس فيها تخطيط ولا   تصوير ظاهر ولا خفي ، ولكن شهدت ثقات من القوابل أنها مبدأ خلق آدمي . 

 وهذه الصورة فيها للعلماء خلاف ; فقال بعض أهل العلم : لا تنقضي عدتها بها   ، ولا تصير أم ولد ، ولا يجب على الضارب المسقط لها الغرة . 

 قال  ابن قدامة  في المغني : وهذا ظاهر كلام الخرقي   والشافعي  ، وظاهر ما نقله الأثرم عن  الإمام أحمد  رحمه الله ، وظاهر كلام الحسن   والشعبي  ، وسائر من اشترط أن يتبين فيه شيء من خلق الإنسان ; لأنه لم يتبين فيه شيء من خلق الآدمي ، فأشبه النطفة والعلقة . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : تنقضي عدتها بوضع المضغة المذكورة ، وتصير به أم ولد ، وتجب فيها الغرة ، وهو رواية عن  الإمام أحمد    . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : لا تنقضي بها العدة ، وتصير به أم ولد . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر لي والله تعالى أعلم :   أنه إذا شهد ثقات من القوابل العارفات ، بأن تلك المضغة مبدأ جنين ، وأنها   لو بقيت لتخلقت إنسانا - أنها تنقضي بها العدة ، وتصير بها الأمة أم ولد ،   وتجب بها الغرة على الجاني . والله تعالى أعلم . 

 الحالة الرابعة : أن تكون تلك المضغة ليس فيها تصوير ظاهر ولا خفي ، ولم   تشهد القوابل بأنها مبدأ إنسان ، فحكم هذه كحكم العلقة : وقد قدمناه قريبا   مستوفى . 
المسألة الرابعة : إذا أسقطت المرأة جنينها ميتا بعد أن كملت فيه صورة الآدمي ، فلا   [ ص:  277 ] خلاف  بين أهل العلم في انقضاء العدة بوضعه ، وكونها أم ولد ، ووجوب  الغرة فيه ،  ولكن العلماء اختلفوا في الصلاة عليه ، وغسله وتكفينه . فذهب  مالك  رحمه  الله : إلى أنه لا يصلى عليه ،  ولا يغسل ، ولا يحنط ، ولا يسمى ، ولا يورث  ، ولا يرث حتى يستهل صارخا ،  ولا عبرة بعطاسه ، ورضاعه وبوله ، فلو عطس أو  رضع أو بال لم يكن ذلك موجبا  للصلاة عليه في قول مالك  ، وعليه جمهور أصحابه . وقال المازري    : رضاعه تتحقق به حياته فتجب به الصلاة عليه ، وغيرها من الأحكام . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الظاهر أن الصواب في هذه المسألة   أنه إن علمت حياته ، ولو بسبب آخر غير أن يستهل صارخا ، فإنه يصلى عليه .   وقد علمت أن مشهور مذهب الإمام مالك  أن المدار على أن يستهل صارخا ، فإن لم يستهل صارخا غسل دمه ، ولف بخرقة ، وووري ، ومذهب  الشافعي    : أنه إن استهل صارخا أو تحرك حركة تدل على الحياة ثم مات صلي   عليه ، وورث وإن لم يستهل ولم يتحرك ، فإن لم يكن له أربعة أشهر ، لم يصل   عليه ، ولكنه يلف بخرقة ويدفن ، وإن كان له أربعة أشهر فقولان : قال في   القديم : يصلى عليه ، وقال في الأم : لا يصلى عليه ، وهو الأصح ، وحكى ابن   المنذر عن أبي حنيفة  وأصحابه ،  وجابر بن زيد  التابعي ، والحكم  وحماد  ،  والأوزاعي  ومالك    : أنه إذا لم يستهل صارخا لا يصلى عليه . وعن  ابن عمر    : أنه يصلى عليه ، وإن لم يستهل . وبه قال  ابن سيرين   وابن المسيب  وإسحاق    . انتهى بواسطة نقل النووي  في شرح المهذب ، ومذهب الإمام أحمد  رحمه   الله أنه إذا لم يستهل صارخا ، ولم يتحرك ، فإن كان له أربعة أشهر غسل ،   وصلي عليه ، وإلا فلا ، أما إذا استهل صارخا ، فلا خلاف بينهم في الصلاة   عليه . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (313)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 278 إلى صـ 284
*
*
 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : اعلم أن اختلاف الأئمة في هذه   المسألة من قبيل الاختلاف في تحقيق المناط ; لأن مناط الأمر بالصلاة عليه   هو أن يعلم أنه تقدمت له حياة . ومناط عدم الصلاة عليه هو أن يعلم أنه لم   تتقدم له حياة ، فمالك  ومن  وافقه رأوا أنه  إن استهل صارخا ، أو طالت مدته حيا ، علم بذلك أنه مات بعد  حياة ، فيغسل  ويصلى عليه ، وقالوا : إن مطلق الحركة لا يدل على الحياة ;  لأن المذبوح قد  يتحرك حركة قوية ، وقالوا : إنه إن رضع لم يدل ذلك على  حياته . قالوا :  قد كان  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه لما طعنه عدو الله معدودا في الأموات لو مات له مورث في ذلك الوقت ما ورثه ، وهو قول ابن القاسم    . ولو قتل رجل عمر  في ذلك الوقت لما قتل به ; لأنه في حكم الميت ، وإن كان   [ ص: 278 ] عمر  في ذلك الوقت يتكلم ويعهد . 

 والذين خالفوا هؤلاء قالوا : لا نسلم ذلك فكل حركة قوية تدل على الحياة ، وعمر  ما دام قادرا على الحركة القوية الدالة على الحياة ، فهو حي تجري عليه أحكام الحياة . 

 والذين قالوا : يغسل إن سقط بعد أربعة أشهر ، استندوا في ذلك إلى حديث  ابن مسعود  المتفق عليه الذي قدمناه في هذا المبحث نحو ما ساقه  البخاري  ومسلم  ،   فإنه يدل على أنه بعد الأربعين الثالثة ينفخ فيه الروح ، وانتهاء  الأربعين  الثالثة هو انتهاء أربعة أشهر ، فقد دل الحديث على نفخ الروح فيه  بعد  انتهاء الأشهر الأربعة ، ونفخ الروح فيه في ذلك الحين مشعر بأنه مات  بعد  حياة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : وترى الأرض هامدة فإذا أنزلنا عليها الماء اهتزت وربت وأنبتت من كل زوج بهيج     . هذا برهان قاطع آخر على البعث : وقوله : وترى [ 22 \ 5 ] ؛ أي : يا  نبي  الله . وقيل : وترى أيها الإنسان المخاطب ، وهي رؤية بصرية تتعدى إلى   مفعول واحد . فقوله : هامدة حال من الأرض ، لا مفعول ثان لـ " ترى " وقوله  :  " هامدة " أي : يابسة قاحلة لا نبات فيها . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : " هامدة " أي : دارسة الآثار من النبات والزرع . قالوا : وأصل الهمود الدروس والدثور . ومنه قول الأعشى ميمون بن قيس    : 


**قالت قتيلة ما لجسمك شاحبا وأرى ثيابك باليات همدا* *

 ؛ أي : وأرى ثيابك باليات دارسات . 

فإذا أنزلنا عليها الماء    [ 22 \ 5 ] ؛ أي :  سواء كان من المطر ، أو الأنهار أو العيون أو السواني :  اهتزت ؛ أي :  تحركت بالنبات . ولما كان النبات نابتا فيها متصلا بها ، كان  اهتزازه كأنه  اهتزازها ، فأطلق عليها بهذا الاعتبار أنها اهتزت بالنبات .  وهذا أسلوب  عربي معروف . 

 وقال أبو حيان  في البحر  المحيط :  واهتزازها تخلخلها واضطراب بعض أجسامها لأجل خروج النبات ، وقوله  : وربت ؛  أي : زادت وارتفعت : وقال بعض أهل العلم : وربت : انتفخت لأجل  خروج  النبات ، وقال  ابن جرير  الطبري : وربت ؛ أي : أضعفت النبات بمجيء الغيث . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أصل المادة التي منها ربت : الزيادة ، والظاهر   [ ص: 279 ] أن معنى الزيادة الحاصلة في الأرض هي أن النبات لما كان نابتا فيها متصلا بها صار كأنه زيادة حصلت في نفس الأرض . 

 وقال  الفخر الرازي  في  تفسير هذه الآية  الكريمة : والاهتزاز : الحركة على سرور ، فلا يكاد يقال :  اهتز فلان لكيت  وكيت ، إلا إذا كان الأمر من المحاسن والمنافع . اهـ منه .  

 والاهتزاز أصله : شدة الحركة ، ومنه قوله : 

 تثنى إذا قامت وتهتز إن مشت كما اهتز غصن البان في ورق خضر 

 وقوله : وأنبتت ؛ أي : أنبت الله فيها من كل زوج ؛ أي : صنف من أصناف النبات والزرع ، والثمار : بهيج ؛ أي : حسن ، والبهجة : الحسن . ومنه قوله تعالى : فأنبتنا به حدائق ذات بهجة تقول   : بهج بالضم بهاجة فهو بهيج : إذا كان حسنا ، وقرأ عامة السبعة : وربت ،   وهو من قولهم : ربا يربو : إذا نما وزاد ، وقرأ من الثلاثة أبو جعفر يزيد بن القعقاع      : وربأت بهمزة مفتوحة بعد الباء ؛ أي ارتفعت ، كأنه من الربيئة أو   الربيئي ، وهو الرقيب الذي يعلو على شيء مشرف يحرس القوم ويحفظهم . 

 ومنه قول امرئ القيس    : 


**بعثنا ربيئا قبل ذاك مخملا     كذئب الغضا يمشي الضراء ويتقي 
**

 وما أشار إليه جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة من أن إحياء الأرض بعد موتها   برهان قاطع على قدرة من فعل ذلك على إحياء الناس بعد موتهم ; لأن الجميع   إحياء بعد موت ، وإيجاد بعد عدم بينه في آيات كثيرة ، وقد قدمنا في سورة   البقرة والنحل كثرة الاستدلال بهذا البرهان في القرآن على البعث ، وذكرنا   الآيات الدالة على ذلك كقوله تعالى : ومن آياته أنك ترى الأرض خاشعة فإذا أنزلنا عليها الماء اهتزت وربت إن الذي أحياها لمحيي الموتى إنه على كل شيء قدير   [ 41 \ 39 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ويحيي الأرض بعد موتها وكذلك تخرجون   [ 30 \ 19 ] ؛ أي : من قبوركم أحياء بعد الموت ، وقوله تعالى : وأحيينا به بلدة ميتا كذلك الخروج   [ 50 \ 11 ] ؛ أي : خروجكم من القبور أحياء بعد الموت ، وقوله تعالى : حتى إذا أقلت سحابا ثقالا سقناه لبلد ميت فأنزلنا به الماء فأخرجنا به من كل الثمرات كذلك نخرج الموتى لعلكم تذكرون   [ 7 \ 57 ] ، وقوله : فانظر إلى آثار رحمة الله كيف يحيي الأرض بعد موتها إن ذلك لمحيي الموتى وهو على كل شيء قدير   [ 30 \ 50 ] ، وقوله تعالى : فأحيينا به الأرض بعد موتها كذلك النشور  [ ص: 280 ]   [ 35 \ 9 ] ، وقوله تعالى : فأنشرنا به بلدة ميتا كذلك تخرجون   [ 43 \ 11 ] ومن ذلك قوله هنا : وترى الأرض هامدة فإذا أنزلنا عليها الماء اهتزت وربت   [ 22 \ 5 ] بدليل قوله بعده : ذلك بأن الله هو الحق وأنه يحيي الموتى إلى قوله : وأن الله يبعث من في القبور   [ 22 \ 6 - 7 ] . 
قوله تعالى : ومن الناس من يجادل في الله بغير علم ولا هدى ولا كتاب منير ثاني عطفه ليضل عن سبيل الله له في الدنيا خزي ونذيقه يوم القيامة عذاب الحريق   . قال بعض أهل العلم : الآية الأولى التي هي ومن الناس من يجادل في الله بغير علم ويتبع كل شيطان مريد     [ 22 \ 3 ] نازلة في الأتباع الجهلة الذين يجادلون بغير علم ، اتباعا   لرؤسائهم ، من شياطين الإنس والجن ، وهذه الآية الأخيرة في الرؤساء الدعاة   إلى الضلال المتبوعين في ذلك ، ويدل لهذا أنه قال في الأولى : ويتبع كل شيطان   [ 22 \ 3 ] وقال في هذه : ثاني عطفه ليضل عن سبيل الله   [ 22 \ 9 ] فتبين بذلك أنه مضل لغيره ، متبوع في الكفر والضلال ، على قراءة الجمهور بضم ياء " يضل " وأما على قراءة ابن كثير  ، وأبي عمرو  بفتح الياء ، فليس في الآية دليل على ذلك ، وقد قدمنا معنى جدال الكفرة في الله بغير علم ، فأغنى عن إعادته هنا . 

 وقال بعض العلماء في قوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : بغير علم   [ 22 \ 8 ] ؛ أي : بدون علم ضروري ، حاصل لهم بما يجادلون به ولا هدى ؛ أي استدلال ونظر عقلي ، يهتدي به العقل للصواب ولا كتاب منير ؛   أي : وحي نير واضح ، يعلم به ما يجادل به ، فليس عنده علم ضروري ولا علم   مكتسب بالنظر الصحيح العقلي ، ولا علم من وحي ، فهو جاهل محض من جميع   الجهات ، وقوله : ثاني عطفه    [ 22 \ 9 ] حال  من ضمير الفاعل المستكن في : يجادل ؛ أي : يخاصم بالباطل  في حال كونه ثاني  عطفه ؛ أي : لاوي عنقه عن قبول الحق استكبارا وإعراضا .  فقوله : ( ثاني )  اسم فاعل ثنى الشيء : إذا لواه ، وأصل العطف : الجانب ،  وعطفا الرجل :  جانباه من لدن رأسه إلى وركيه ، تقول العرب : ثنى فلان عنك  عطفه ، تعني  أعرض عنك . وإنما عبر العلماء هنا بالعنق فقالوا : ثاني عطفه :  لاوي عنقه ،  مع أن العطف يشمل العنق وغيرها ; لأن أول ما يظهر فيه الصدود  عنق الإنسان  ، يلويها ويصرف وجهه عن الشيء بليها . والمفسرون يقولون : إن  اللام في  قوله : ليضل عن سبيل الله   [ 22 \ 9 ] ونحوها من الآيات مما لم تظهر فيه   [ ص: 281 ] العلة الغائية ، كقوله : فالتقطه آل فرعون ليكون لهم عدوا وحزنا   . ونحو ذلك - لام العاقبة ، والبلاغيون يزعمون أن في ذلك استعارة تبعية ، في معنى الحرف . وقد وعدنا بإيضاح ذلك في سورة القصص . 

 ونقول هنا : إن الظاهر في ذلك أن الصواب فيه غير ما ذكروا ، وأن اللام في   الجميع لام التعليل ، والمعنى واضح لا إشكال فيه كما نبه عليه الحافظ ابن كثير  رحمه الله في مواضع من تفسيره . 

 وإيضاح ذلك : أن الله هو الذي قدر على الكافر في أزله أن يجادل في الله   بغير علم في حال كونه لاوي عنقه إعراضا عن الحق ، واستكبارا . وقد قدر عليه   ذلك ليجعله ضالا مضلا . وله الحكمة البالغة في ذلك ، كقوله : إنا جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه ؛ أي : لئلا يفقهوه . وكذلك فالتقطه آل فرعون الآية   [ 28 \ 8 ] ؛ أي : قدر الله عليهم أن يلتقطوه ; لأجل أن يجعله لهم عدوا   وحزنا . وهذا واضح لا إشكال فيه كما ترى . وما ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية   من إعراض بعض الكفار عن الحق واستكبارهم أوضحه في آيات أخر من كتاب الله ،   كقوله تعالى : وإذا تتلى عليه آياتنا ولى مستكبرا كأن لم يسمعها   [ 31 \ 7 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وإذا قيل لهم تعالوا يستغفر لكم رسول الله لووا رءوسهم ورأيتهم يصدون وهم مستكبرون   [ 63 \ 5 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وإذا قيل لهم تعالوا إلى ما أنزل الله وإلى الرسول رأيت المنافقين يصدون عنك صدودا   [ 4 \ 61 ] ، وقوله تعالى عن لقمان في وصيته لابنه ولا تصعر خدك للناس الآية [ 31 \ 18 ] ؛ أي : لا تمل وجهك عنهم استكبارا عليهم . وقوله تعالى عن فرعون  وفي موسى إذ أرسلناه إلى فرعون بسلطان مبين فتولى بركنه   [ 51 \ 38 - 39 ] فقوله : فتولى بركنه بمعنى : ثنى عطفه . وقوله تعالى : وإذا أنعمنا على الإنسان أعرض ونأى بجانبه الآية [ 17 \ 83 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : له في الدنيا خزي   [ 22 \ 9 ] ؛ أي : ذل وإهانة . وقد أذل الله الذين جادلوا في الله بغير علم ولا هدى ولا كتاب منير ; كأبي جهل بن هشام  ، والنضر بن الحارث  بالقتل يوم بدر    . 

 ويفهم من هذه الآية الكريمة أن من ثنى عطفه استكبارا عن الحق وإعراضا عنه عامله   [ ص: 282 ] الله بنقيض قصده فأذله وأهانه . وذلك الذل والإهانة نقيض ما كان يؤمله من الكبر والعظمة . 

 وهذا المفهوم من هذه الآية دلت عليه آيات أخر كقوله تعالى : إن في صدورهم إلا كبر ما هم ببالغيه   [ 40 \ 56 ] ، وقوله في إبليس لما استكبر فاهبط منها فما يكون لك أن تتكبر فيها فاخرج إنك من الصاغرين   [ 7 \ 13 ] والصغار : الذل والهوان ، عياذا بالله من ذلك ، كما قدمنا إيضاحه . وقوله : ونذيقه يوم القيامة عذاب الحريق   [ 22 \ 9 ] ؛ أي : نحرقه بالنار ، ونذيقه ألم حرها يوم القيامة . وسمي يوم القيامة   ; لأن الناس يقومون فيه له جل وعلا ، كما قال تعالى : ألا يظن أولئك أنهم مبعوثون ليوم عظيم يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين   [ 83 \ 4 - 6 ] . 
قوله تعالى : ذلك بما قدمت يداك وأن الله ليس بظلام للعبيد المعنى   : أن الكافر إذا أذيق يوم القيامة عذاب الحريق ، يقال له ذلك ؛ أي : هذا   العذاب الذي نذيقكه بسبب ما قدمت يداك ؛ أي : قدمته في الدنيا من الكفر   والمعاصي وأن الله ليس بظلام للعبيد   [ 22 \ 10 ] فلا يظلم أحدا مثقال ذرة . وإن تك حسنة يضاعفها ويؤت من لدنه أجرا عظيما   [ 4 \ 30 ] والظاهر أن المصدر المنسبك من " أن " وصلتها في قوله : وأن الله ليس بظلام للعبيد   [ 22 \ 10 ] في محل خفض عطفا على ( ما ) المجرورة بالباء . 

 والمعنى : هذا العذاب الذي يذيقكه الله حصل لك بسببين ، وهما : ما قدمته   يداك من عمل السوء من الكفر والمعاصي ، وعدالة من جازاك ذلك الجزاء الوفاق ،   وعدم ظلمه . وقد أوضحنا فيما مضى إزالة الإشكال المعروف في نفي صيغة   المبالغة ، في قوله : ليس بظلام فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا . 

 وفي هذه الآية الكريمة ثلاثة أسئلة : 

 الأول : هو ما ذكرنا آنفا أنا أوضحنا الجواب عنه سابقا ، وهو : أن المعروف   في علم العربية أن النفي إذا دخل على صيغة المبالغة ، لم يقتض نفي أصل   الفعل . 

 فلو قلت : ليس زيد بظلام للناس ، فمعناه المعروف : أنه غير مبالغ في الظلم   ، ولا ينافي ذلك حصول مطلق الظلم منه . وقد قدمنا إيضاح هذا . 

 [ ص: 283 ] والسؤال الثاني : أنه أسند كل ما قدم إلى يديه في قوله : بما قدمت يداك وكفره   الذي هو أعظم ذنوبه ليس من فعل اليد ، وإنما هو من فعل القلب واللسان ،   وإن كان بعض أنواع البطش باليد يدل على الكفر ، فهو في اللسان والقلب أظهر   منه في اليد . وزناه لم يفعله بيده ، بل بفرجه ، ونحو ذلك من المعاصي التي   تزاول بغير اليد . 

 والجواب عن هذا ظاهر : وهو أن من أساليب اللغة العربية ، التي نزل بها   القرآن إسناد جميع الأعمال إلى اليد ، نظرا إلى أنها الجارحة التي يزاول   بها أكثر الأعمال فغلبت على غيرها ، ولا إشكال في ذلك . 

 والسؤال الثالث : هو أن يقال : ما وجه إشارة البعد في قوله : ذلك بما قدمت يداك مع أن العذاب المشار إليه قريب منه حاضر ؟ 

 والجواب عن هذا : أن من أساليب اللغة العربية : وضع إشارة البعد موضع   إشارة القرب . وقد أوضحنا هذه المسألة في كتابنا : دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن   آيات الكتاب في الكلام على قوله تعالى في أول سورة البقرة : الم ذلك الكتاب الآية [ 2 \ 1 - 2 ] ؛ أي : هذا الكتاب . 

 ومن شواهد ذلك في اللغة العربية قول خفاف بن ندبة السلمي    : 


**فإن تك خيلي قد أصيب صميمها فعمدا على عيني تيممت مالكا  

    أقول له والرمح يأطر متنه 
تأمل خفافا إنني أنا ذلكا* *

 يعني : أنا هذا . 

 وما ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة من أن الكافر يقال له يوم القيامة : ذلك بما قدمت يداك الآية ، لا يخفى أنه توبيخ وتقريع وإهانة له ، وأمثال ذلك القول في القرآن كثيرة : كقوله تعالى : خذوه فاعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم إن هذا ما كنتم به تمترون   [ 44 \ 47 - 50 ] ، وقوله تعالى : يوم يدعون إلى نار جهنم دعا هذه النار التي كنتم بها تكذبون أفسحر هذا أم أنتم لا تبصرون اصلوها فاصبروا أو لا تصبروا سواء عليكم إنما تجزون ما كنتم تعملون   [ 52 \ 13 - 16 ] والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا . 
قوله تعالى : يدعو من دون الله ما لا يضره وما لا ينفعه ذلك هو الضلال البعيد   . 

 [ ص: 284 ] ضمير الفاعل في قوله : يدعو من دون الله ما لا يضره   [ 22 \ 12 ] راجع إلى الكافر المشار إليه في قوله : وإن أصابته فتنة انقلب على وجهه خسر الدنيا والآخرة ذلك هو الخسران المبين     [ 22 \ 11 ] ؛ أي : يدعو ذلك الكافر المذكور من دون الله ، ما لا يضره ،   إن ترك عبادته وكفر به ، وما لا ينفعه إن عبده وزعم أنه يشفع له . 

 وما ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة من أن الأوثان لا تضر من كفر بها ، ولا تنفع من عبدها بينه في غير هذا الموضع كقوله تعالى : ويعبدون   من دون الله ما لا يضرهم ولا ينفعهم ويقولون هؤلاء شفعاؤنا عند الله قل   أتنبئون الله بما لا يعلم في السماوات ولا في الأرض سبحانه وتعالى عما   يشركون   [ 10 \ 18 ] ، وقوله تعالى عن نبيه إبراهيم : قال هل يسمعونكم إذ تدعون أو ينفعونكم أو يضرون قالوا بل وجدنا آباءنا كذلك يفعلون   [ 26 \ 72 - 74 ] . 

 إذ المعنى : أنهم اعترفوا بأنهم لا يسمعون ولا ينفعون ولا يضرون ، ولكنهم عبدوهم تقليدا لآبائهم . والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة . 
تنبيه 

 فإن قيل : ما وجه الجمع بين نفيه تعالى النفع والضر معا عن ذلك المعبود من دون الله في قوله : ما لا يضره وما لا ينفعه   [ 22 \ 12 ] مع إثباتهما في قوله : يدعو لمن ضره أقرب من نفعه   ; لأن صيغة التفضيل في قوله : " أقرب " دلت على أن هناك نفعا وضرا ، ولكن الضر أقرب من النفع . 

 فالجواب : أن للعلماء أجوبة عن ذلك : 

 منها : ما ذكره  الزمخشري    : قال : فإن قلت : الضر والنفع منفيان عن الأصنام ، مثبتان لها في الآيتين ، وهذا تناقض . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (314)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 285 إلى صـ 291
*
*
*
*
 قلت : إذا حصل المعنى ذهب هذا الوهم . وذلك أن الله تعالى سفه الكافر بأنه   يعبد جمادا لا يملك ضرا ، ولا نفعا ، وهو يعتقد فيه بجهله وضلاله أنه   يستنفع به حين يستشفع به ، ثم قال يوم القيامة : يقول هذا الكافر بدعاء   وصراخ حين يرى استضراره بالأصنام ودخوله النار بعبادتها ، ولا يرى أثر   الشفاعة التي ادعاها لها : لمن ضره أقرب من نفعه لبئس المولى ولبئس العشير   [ 22 \ 13 ]   [ ص:  285 ] وكرر  يدعو كأنه قال : يدعو من دون الله ما لا يضره وما لا ينفعه .  ثم قال لمن  ضره بكونه معبودا أقرب من نفعه بكونه شفيعا : لبئس المولى ،  ولبئس العشير .  ا هـ منه . 

 ولا يخفى أن جواب  الزمخشري  هذا غير مقنع ; لأن المعبود من دون الله ليس فيه نفع البتة ، حتى يقال فيه : إن ضره أقرب من نفعه ، وقد بين أبو حيان  عدم اتجاه جوابه المذكور . 

 ومنها : ما أجاب به أبو حيان  في البحر . 

 وحاصله : أن الآية الأولى في الذين يعبدون الأصنام ، فالأصنام لا تنفع من عبدها ، ولا تضر من كفر بها ؛ ولذا قال فيها : ما لا يضره وما لا ينفعه والقرينة على أن المراد بذلك الأصنام ، هي التعبير بلفظة " ما " في قوله : ما لا يضره وما لا ينفعه   [ 22 \ 12 ] لأن لفظة " ما " تأتي لما لا يعقل ، والأصنام لا تعقل . 

 أما الآية الأخرى فهي في من عبد بعض الطغاة المعبودين من دون الله ، كفرعون  القائل : ما علمت لكم من إله غيري   [ 28 \ 38 ] ، لئن اتخذت إلها غيري لأجعلنك من المسجونين   [ 26 \ 29 ] ، أنا ربكم الأعلى   [ 79 \ 24 ] ، فإن فرعون  ونحوه من الطغاة المعبودين قد يغدقون نعم الدنيا على عابديهم ؛ ولذا قال له القوم الذين كانوا سحرة أئن لنا لأجرا إن كنا نحن الغالبين قال نعم وإنكم إذا لمن المقربين     [ 26 \ 41 - 42 ] فهذا النفع الدنيوي بالنسبة إلى ما سيلاقونه من العذاب   والخلود في النار كلا شيء ، فضر هذا المعبود بخلود عابده في النار أقرب  من  نفعه بعرض قليل زائل من حطام الدنيا ، والقرينة على أن المعبود في هذه   الآية الأخيرة بعض الطغاة الذين هم من جنس العقلاء هي التعبير بـ " من "   التي تأتي لمن يعقل في قوله : يدعو لمن ضره أقرب من نفعه   [ 22 \ 13 ] هذا هو خلاصة جواب أبي حيان  ، وله اتجاه ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 واعلم أن اللام في : يدعو لمن ضره أقرب من نفعه   [ 22 \ 13 ] فيها إشكال معروف . وللعلماء عن ذلك أجوبة . 

 ذكر  ابن جرير الطبري  رحمه الله منها ثلاثة : 

 أحدها : أن اللام متزحلقة عن محلها الأصلي ، وأن ذلك من أساليب اللغة   العربية التي نزل بها القرآن ، والأصل : يدعو من لضره أقرب من نفعه ، وعلى   هذا فـ " من " الموصولة   [ ص: 286 ] في  محل  نصب مفعول به لـ " يدعو " واللام موطئة للقسم ، داخلة على المبتدإ ،  الذي  هو وخبره صلة الموصول ، وتأكيد المبتدإ في جملة الصلة باللام وغيرها  لا  إشكال فيه . 

 قال  ابن جرير  وحكي  عن العرب سماعا : منها  عندي لما غيره خير منه ؛ أي : عندي ما لغيره خير  منه ، وأعطيتك لما غيره  خير منه ؛ أي : ما لغيره خير منه . 

 والثاني منها : أن قوله : يدعو تأكيد لـ " يدعو " في الآية التي قبلها ، وعليه فقوله : لمن ضره في محل رفع بالابتداء ، وجملة ضره أقرب من نفعه   [ 22 \ 13 ] صلة الموصول الذي هو " من " والخبر هو جملة : لبئس المولى   . وهذا المعنى كقول العرب : لما فعلت لهو خير لك . 

 قال  ابن جرير  لما ذكر هذا الوجه : واللام الثانية في : لبئس المولى جواب اللام الأولى : قال : وهذا القول على مذهب أهل العربية أصح ، والأول إلى مذهب أهل التأويل أقرب . اهـ . 

 والثالث منها أن من في موضع نصب بـ " يدعو " وأن اللام دخلت على المفعول   به ، وقد عزا هذا لبعض البصريين مع نقله عمن عزاه إليه أنه شاذ . وأقربها   عندي الأول . 

 وقال القرطبي  رحمه الله : ولم ير منه نفعا أصلا ، ولكنه قال ضره أقرب من نفعه   [ 22 \ 13 ] ترفيعا للكلام : كقوله : وإنا أو إياكم لعلى هدى أو في ضلال مبين   [ 34 \ 24 ] وباقي الأقوال في اللام المذكورة تركناه ، لعدم اتجاهه في نظرنا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
وقوله تعالى : لبئس المولى المولى : هو كل ما انعقد بينك وبينه سبب ، يواليك وتواليه به . والعشير : هو المعاشر ، وهو الصاحب والخليل . 

 والتحقيق : أن المراد بالمولى والعشير المذموم في هذه الآية الكريمة ، هو   المعبود الذي كانوا يدعونه من دون الله ، كما هو الظاهر المتبادر من  السياق  . 

 وقوله : ذلك هو الضلال البعيد   [ 22 \ 12 ] ؛ أي : البعيد عن الحق والصواب . 
قوله تعالى : من كان يظن أن لن ينصره الله في الدنيا والآخرة فليمدد بسبب إلى السماء ثم ليقطع فلينظر هل يذهبن كيده ما يغيظ   . في هذه الآية الكريمة أوجه من التفسير معروفة عند العلماء ، وبعضها يشهد لمعناه قرآن . 

 [ ص: 287 ] الأول : أن المعنى : من كان من الكفرة الحسدة له صلى الله عليه وسلم يظن أن لن ينصره الله ؛ أي : أن لن ينصر الله نبيه محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم فليمدد بسبب   [ 22 \ 15 ] ؛ أي : بحبل إلى السماء ؛ أي سماء بيته ، والمراد به السقف : لأن العرب تسمي كل ما علاك سماء كما قال : 


**وقد يسمى سماء كل مرتفع وإنما الفضل حيث الشمس والقمر 

**كما أوضحناه في سورة الحجر . 

 والمعنى : فليعقد رأس الحبل في خشبة السقف ثم ليقطع     [ 22 \ 15 ] ؛ أي : ليختنق بالحبل ، فيشده في عنقه ، ويتدلى مع الحبل   المعلق في السقف حتى يموت ، وإنما أطلق القطع على الاختناق ; لأن الاختناق   يقطع النفس بسبب حبس مجاريه ، ولذا قيل للبهر وهو تتابع النفس : قطع ،   فلينظر إذا اختنق هل يذهبن كيده ؛ أي : هل يذهب فعله ذلك ما يغيظه من نصر الله نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم في الدنيا والآخرة . 

 والمعنى : لا يذهب ذلك الذي فعله ذلك الكافر الحاسد ما يغيظه ويغضبه من نصر الله لنبيه محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 قال  الزمخشري     : وسمي فعله كيدا ; لأنه  وضعه موضع الكيد ؛ حيث لم يقدر على غيره ، أو  على سبيل الاستهزاء ; لأنه  لم يكد به محسوده ، إنما كاد به نفسه ، والمراد :  ليس في يده إلا ما ليس  بمذهب لما يغيظه . اهـ منه . 

 وحاصل هذا القول : أن الله يقول لحاسديه صلى الله عليه وسلم الذين يتربصون   به الدوائر ، ويظنون أن ربه لن ينصره : موتوا بغيظكم ، فهو ناصره لا  محالة  على رغم أنوفكم ، وممن قال بهذا القول : مجاهد  ، وقتادة  ، وعكرمة  ، وعطاء  ، وأبو الجوزاء  ، وغيرهم . كما نقله عنهم ابن كثير  ، وهو أظهرها عندي . 

 ومما يشهد لهذا المعنى من القرآن : قوله تعالى . وإذا خلوا عضوا عليكم الأنامل من الغيظ قل موتوا بغيظكم   . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن المعنى : من كان يظن أن لن ينصر الله نبيه محمدا  صلى   الله عليه وسلم في الدنيا والآخرة ، والحال أن النصر يأتيه صلى الله عليه   وسلم من السماء ، فليمدد بسبب إلى السماء فيرتقي بذلك السبب ، حتى يصعد  إلى  السماء فيقطع نزول الوحي من السماء ، فيمنع النصر عنه صلى الله عليه  وسلم .  

 والمعنى : أنه وإن غاظه نصر الله لنبيه . فليس له حيلة ، ولا قدرة على منع النصر ;   [ ص:  288 ] لأنه  لا يستطيع الارتقاء إلى السماء ومنع نزول النصر منها عليه صلى  الله عليه  وسلم : وعلى هذا القول : فصيغة الأمر في قوله : فليمدد [ 22 \  15 ] ، وقوله  : ثم ليقطع للتعجيز  فلينظر ذلك  الحاسد العاجز عن قطع النصر عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم : هل يذهب  كيده إذا  بلغ غاية جهده في كيد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ما يغيظه من نصر  الله  لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 والمعنى : أنه إن أعمل كل ما في وسعه من كيد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،   ليمنع عنه نصر الله ، فإنه لا يقدر على ذلك ، ولا يذهب كيده ما يغيظه من   نصر الله لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 ومما يشهد لهذا القول من القرآن قوله تعالى : أم لهم ملك السماوات والأرض وما بينهما فليرتقوا في الأسباب جند ما هنالك مهزوم من الأحزاب   [ 38 \ 10 - 11 ] وقد أوضحنا معنى هذه الآية في سورة الحجر . 

 ولبعض أهل العلم قول ثالث في معنى الآية الكريمة : وهو أن الضمير في لن ينصره عائد إلى " من " في قوله تعالى : من كان يظن     [ 22 \ 15 ] وأن النصر هنا بمعنى الرزق ، وأن المعنى : من كان يظن أن لن   ينصره الله ؛ أي : لن يرزقه ، فليختنق ، وليقتل نفسه ؛ إذ لا خير في حياة   ليس فيها رزق الله وعونه ، أو فليختنق وليمت غيظا وغما ، فإن ذلك لا يغير   شيئا مما قضاه الله وقدره ، والذين قالوا هذا القول قالوا : إن العرب  تسمي  الرزق نصرا ، وعن أبي عبيدة  قال : وقف علينا سائل من بني بكر  ،   فقال : من ينصرني نصره الله . يعني : من يعطيني أعطاه الله ، قالوا : ومن   ذلك قول العرب : أرض منصورة ؛ أي : ممطورة ، ومنه قول رجل من بني فقعس    : 


**وإنك لا تعطي امرءا فوق حقه     ولا تملك الشق الذي الغيث ناصره 
**

 ؛ أي : معطيه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : وهذا القول الأخير ظاهر السقوط ، كما ترى ، والذين قالوا : إن الضمير في قوله : أن لن ينصره الله راجع   إلى الدين أو الكتاب ، لا يخالف قولهم قول من قال : إن الضمير للنبي صلى   الله عليه وسلم ، لأن نصر الدين والكتاب هو نصره صلى الله عليه وسلم كما  لا  يخفى ، ونصر الله له صلى الله عليه وسلم في الدنيا بإعلائه كلمته ،  وقهره  أعداءه ، وإظهار دينه ، وفي الآخرة بإعلاء درجته ، والانتقام ممن  كذبه ،  ونحو ذلك ، كما قال تعالى : إنا لننصر رسلنا والذين آمنوا في الحياة الدنيا ويوم يقوم الأشهاد   [ 40 \ 51 ] فإن قيل : قررتم أن الضمير في " ينصره " عائد إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو لم يجر له ذكر ، فكيف قررتم رجوع   [ ص: 289 ] الضمير إلى غير مذكور ؟ 

 فالجواب هو ما قاله غير واحد ، من أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وإن لم يجر له   ذكر ، فالكلام دال عليه ; لأن الإيمان في قوله في الآية التي قبلها : إن الله يدخل الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات جنات الآية [ 22 \ 14 ] . هو الإيمان بالله وبمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والانقلاب عن الدين المذكور في قوله : انقلب على وجهه   [ 22 \ 11 ] انقلاب عما جاء به محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ثم ليقطع قرأه أبو عمرو  ، وابن عامر  ،  وورش  عن نافع  بكسر اللام على الأصل في لام الأمر ، وقرأه الباقون بإسكان اللام تخفيفا . 
قوله تعالى : ألم تر أن الله يسجد له من في السماوات ومن في الأرض إلى قوله : إن الله يفعل ما يشاء   . قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة لذلك في مواضع من هذا الكتاب المبارك ، فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا . 
قوله تعالى : فالذين كفروا قطعت لهم ثياب من نار يصب من فوق رءوسهم الحميم يصهر به ما في بطونهم والجلود ولهم مقامع من حديد   . 

 ما ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة من أنواع عذاب أهل النار   - أعاذنا الله وإخواننا المسلمين منها ، ومن كل ما قرب إليها من قول وعمل - جاء مبينا في آيات أخر من كتاب الله ، فقوله هنا : قطعت لهم ثياب من نار   [ 22 \ 19 ] ؛ أي : قطع الله لهم من النار ثيابا ، وألبسهم إياها تنقد عليهم كقوله فيهم : سرابيلهم من قطران   [ 14 \ 50 ] والسرابيل : هي الثياب التي هي القمص ، كما قدمنا إيضاحه ، وكقوله : لهم من جهنم مهاد ومن فوقهم غواش   [ 7 \ 41 ] والغواشي : جمع غاشية ، وهي غطاء كاللحاف ، وذلك هو معنى قوله هنا : قطعت لهم ثياب من نار   [ 22 \ 19 ] ، وقوله تعالى هنا : يصب من فوق رءوسهم الحميم ذكره أيضا في غير هذا الموضع كقوله : ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم   [ 44 \ 48 - 49 ] والحميم : الماء البالغ شدة الحرارة ، وكقوله تعالى : وإن يستغيثوا يغاثوا بماء كالمهل يشوي الوجوه الآية [ 18 \ 29 ] . وقوله هنا يصهر به ما في بطونهم   [ 22 \ 20 ] ؛ أي : يذاب   [ ص: 290 ] بذلك الحميم إذا سقوه فوصل إلى بطونهم كل ما في بطونهم من الشحم والأمعاء وغير ذلك ، كقوله تعالى : وسقوا ماء حميما فقطع أمعاءهم   [ 47 \ 15 ] والعرب تقول : صهرت الشيء فانصهر ، فهو صهير ؛ أي : أذبته فذاب ، ومنه قول  ابن أحمر  يصف تغذية قطاة لفرخها في فلاة من الأرض : 


**تروى لقى ألقي في صفصف تصهره الشمس فما ينصهر* *

 ؛ أي : تذيبه الشمس ، فيصبر على ذلك ، ولا يذوب . 

 وقوله : والجلود الظاهر أنه معطوف على " ما " من قوله : يصهر به ما في بطونهم     [ 22 \ 20 ] التي هي نائب فاعل " يصهر " وعلى هذا الظاهر المتبادر من   الآية فذلك الحميم يذيب جلودهم ، كما يذيب ما في بطونهم لشدة حرارته . 

 إذ المعنى : يصهر به ما في بطونهم ، وتصهر به الجلود ؛ أي : جلودهم ،   فالألف واللام قامتا مقام الإضافة ، وقال بعض أهل العلم : والجلود مرفوع   بفعل محذوف معطوف على تصهر ، وتقديره : وتحرق به الجلود ، ونظير ذلك في   تقدير العامل المحذوف الرافع الباقي معموله مرفوعا بعد الواو ، قول لبيد في   معلقته : 

 فعلا فروع الأيهقان وأطفلت بالجلهتين ظباؤها ونعامها 

 يعني : وباض نعامها ; لأن النعامة لا تلد الطفل ، وإنما تبيض ، بخلاف الظبية فهي تلد الطفل ، ومثاله في المنصوب قول الآخر : 


**إذا ما الغانيات برزن يوما     وزججن الحواجب والعيونا 


ترى منا الأيور إذا رأوها     قياما راكعين وساجدينا 


**يعني زججن الحواجب ، وأكحلن العيون . 

 وقوله : 


**ورأيت زوجك في الوغى     متقلدا سيفا ورمحا 
**

 ؛ أي : وحاملا رمحا ; لأن الرمح لا يتقلد . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (315)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 292 إلى صـ 298
*
*
 وقول الآخر : 

 [ ص: 291 ] 
**تراه كأن الله يجدع أنفه     وعينيه إن مولاه ثاب له وفر 


**يعني : ويفقأ عينيه . 

 ومن شواهده المشهورة قول الراجز : 


**علفتها تبنا وماء باردا     حتى شتت همالة عيناها 


**يعني : وسقيتها ماء باردا ، ومن أمثلة ذلك في القرآن قوله تعالى : والذين تبوءوا الدار والإيمان الآية   [ 59 \ 9 ] ؛ أي : وأخلصوا الإيمان ، أو ألفوا الإيمان ، ومثال ذلك في   المخفوض قولهم : ما كل بيضاء شحمة ، ولا سوداء تمرة ؛ أي : ولا كل سوداء   تمرة ، وإلى هذه المسألة أشار في الخلاصة بقوله : 

 وهي انفردت 

 بعطف عامل مزال قد بقي معموله دفعا لوهم اتقي 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ولهم مقامع من حديد     [ 22 \ 21 ] المقامع : جمع مقمعة بكسر الميم الأولى ، وفتح الميم  الأخيرة  ، ويقال : مقمع بلا هاء ، وهو في اللغة : حديدة كالمحجن يضرب بها  على رأس  الفيل : وهي في الآية مرازب عظيمة من حديد تضرب بها خزنة النار  رءوس أهل  النار ، وقال بعض أهل العلم : المقامع : سياط من نار ، ولا شك أن  المقامع  المذكورة في الآية من الحديد لتصريحه تعالى بذلك . 

 وقوله تعالى : هذان خصمان اختصموا في ربهم فالذين كفروا قطعت لهم ثياب من نار الآية [ 22 \ 19 ] نزل في المبارزين يوم بدر  ، وهم :  حمزة بن عبد المطلب  ،  وعلي بن أبي طالب  ،  وعبيدة بن الحارث بن المطلب  ، وفي أقرانهم المبارزين من الكفار ، وهم : عتبة بن ربيعة  ، وابنه  الوليد بن عتبة  ، وأخوه شيبة بن ربيعة  ، كما ثبت في الصحيحين ، وغيرهما . 
قوله تعالى : كلما أرادوا أن يخرجوا منها من غم أعيدوا فيها وذوقوا عذاب الحريق   . 

 ما ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : من أن أهل النار كلما أرادوا   الخروج منها ، لما يصيبهم من الغم فيها عياذا بالله منها ، أعيدوا فيها ،   ومنعوا من الخروج منها بينه في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله في المائدة : إن الذين كفروا لو أن لهم ما في الأرض جميعا ومثله معه ليفتدوا به من عذاب يوم القيامة ما تقبل منهم ولهم عذاب أليم يريدون أن يخرجوا من النار وما هم بخارجين منها ولهم عذاب مقيم   [ 5 \ 36 - 37 ] ، وقوله في السجدة :   [ ص: 292 ] كلما أرادوا أن يخرجوا منها أعيدوا فيها   [ 32 \ 20 ] ، وقوله في آية الحج هذه : وذوقوا عذاب الحريق   [ 22 \ 22 ] حذف فيه القول . 

 والمعنى : أعيدوا فيها ، وقيل لهم ذوقوا عذاب الحريق ، وهذا القول المحذوف في الحج صرح به في السجدة في قوله تعالى : كلما أرادوا أن يخرجوا منها أعيدوا فيها وقيل لهم ذوقوا عذاب النار الذي كنتم به تكذبون     [ 32 \ 20 ] والمفسرون يقولون : إن لهب النار يرفعهم ، حتى يكاد يرميهم   خارجها ، فتضربهم خزنة النار بمقامع الحديد ، فتردهم في قعرها ، نعوذ  بالله  منها ، ومن كل ما يقرب إليها من قول وعمل .
قوله تعالى : إن الذين كفروا ويصدون عن سبيل الله والمسجد الحرام الذي جعلناه للناس سواء العاكف فيه والبادي ومن يرد فيه بإلحاد بظلم نذقه من عذاب أليم   . اعلم أن خبر " إن " في قوله هنا : إن الذين كفروا   [ 22 \ 25 ] محذوف كما ترى . 

 والذي تدل عليه الآية أن التقدير : إن الذين كفروا ويصدون عن سبيل الله ،   نذيقهم من عذاب أليم . كما دل على هذا قوله في آخر الآية : ومن يرد فيه بإلحاد بظلم نذقه من عذاب أليم   [ 22 \ 25 ] وخير ما يفسر به القرآن القرآن . 

 فإن قيل : ما وجه عطف الفعل المضارع على الفعل الماضي ، في قوله : إن الذين كفروا ويصدون   . 

 فالجواب من أربعة أوجه ، واحد منها ظاهر السقوط : 

 الأول : هو ما ذكره بعض علماء العربية من أن المضارع قد لا يلاحظ فيه زمان   معين من حال أو استقبال ، فيدل إذ ذاك على الاستمرار ، ومنه : ويصدون عن سبيل الله   [ 22 \ 25 ] ، وقوله : الذين آمنوا وتطمئن قلوبهم بذكر الله   [ 13 \ 28 ] قاله أبو حيان  وغيره . 

 الثاني : أن يصدون خبر مبتدأ محذوف ، والتقدير : إن الذين كفروا ، وهم   يصدون ، وعليه فالجملة المعطوفة اسمية لا فعلية ، وهذا القول استحسنه القرطبي    . 

 الثالث : أن يصدون مضارع أريد به الماضي ؛ أي : كفروا وصدوا . وليس بظاهر . 

 الرابع : أن الواو زائدة ، وجملة " يصدون " خبر " إن " أي : إن الذين كفروا يصدون   [ ص:  293 ] الآية  . وهذا هو الذي قدمنا أنه ظاهر السقوط ، وهو كما ترى ، وما  ذكره جل وعلا  في هذه الآية من أن من أعمال الكفار الصد عن سبيل الله ، وعن  المسجد الحرام  بينه في غير هذا الموضع كقوله تعالى : وصد عن سبيل الله وكفر به والمسجد الحرام وإخراج أهله منه أكبر عند الله الآية [ 2 \ 217 ] ، وقوله تعالى : هم الذين كفروا وصدوكم عن المسجد الحرام والهدي معكوفا أن يبلغ محله   [ 48 \ 25 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ولا يجرمنكم شنآن قوم أن صدوكم عن المسجد الحرام أن تعتدوا الآية [ 5 \ 2 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : سواء العاكف فيه والبادي   [ 22 \ 25 ] قرأه عامة السبعة غير حفص  عن عاصم    : سواء ، بضم الهمزة ، وفي إعرابه على قراءة الجمهور هذه برفع " سواء " وجهان : 

 الأول : أن قوله : العاكف : مبتدأ ، والباد : معطوف عليه ، و : " سواء " خبر مقدم ، وهو مصدر أطلق وأريد به الوصف . 

 فالمعنى : العاكف والبادي سواء ؛ أي : مستويان فيه ، وهذا الإعراب أظهر الوجهين . 

 الثاني : أن " سواء " مبتدأ و " العاكف " فاعل سد مسد الخبر ، والظاهر أن   مسوغ الابتداء بالنكرة التي هي " سواء " على هذا الوجه : هو عملها في   المجرور الذي هو فيه ؛ إذ المعنى : سواء فيه العاكف والبادي ، وجملة   المبتدأ وخبره في محل المفعول الثاني لـ " جعلنا " وقرأ حفص  عن عاصم      : " سواء " بالنصب ، وهو المفعول الثاني لـ " جعلنا " التي بمعنى صيرنا .   والعاكف فاعل " سواء " أي : مستويا فيه العاكف والبادي ، ومن كلام العرب :   مررت برجل سواء هو والعدم ، ومن قال : إن " جعل " في الآية تتعدى إلى   مفعول واحد قال : إن " سواء " حال من الهاء في : جعلناه ؛ أي : وضعناه   للناس في حال كونه سواء العاكف فيه والبادي كقوله : إن أول بيت وضع للناس الآية   [ 3 \ 96 ] وقال بعض أهل العلم : إن المراد بالمسجد الحرام في هذه الآية   الكريمة يشمل جميع الحرم ; ولذلك أخذ بعض العلماء من هذه الآية أن رباع مكة  لا   تملك ، وقد قدمنا الكلام مستوفى في هذه المسألة وأقوال أهل العلم فيها ،   ومناقشة أدلتهم في سورة الأنفال ، فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا ، والعاكف : هو   المقيم في الحرم ، والبادي : الطارئ عليه من البادية ، وكذلك غيرها من   أقطار الدنيا . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : " والبادي " قرأه أبو عمرو   وورش  عن نافع  بإثبات الياء بعد الدال في الوصل ، وإسقاطها في الوقف ، وقرأه ابن كثير  بإثباتها وصلا ووقفا ،   [ ص: 294 ] وقرأه باقي السبعة بإسقاطها ، وصلا ووقفا . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ومن يرد فيه بإلحاد بظلم نذقه من عذاب أليم     [ 22 \ 25 ] قد أوضحنا إزالة الإشكال عن دخول الباء على المفعول في قوله  :  بإلحاد ، ونظائره في القرآن ، وأكثرنا على ذلك من الشواهد العربية في   الكلام على قوله تعالى : وهزي إليك بجذع النخلة   [ 19 \ 25 ] فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا . 

 والإلحاد في اللغة أصله : الميل ، والمراد بالإلحاد في الآية : أن يميل   ويحيد عن دين الله الذي شرعه ، ويعم ذلك كل ميل وحيدة عن الدين ، ويدخل في   ذلك دخولا أوليا الكفر بالله ، والشرك به في الحرم ، وفعل شيء مما حرمه ،   وترك شيء مما أوجبه . ومن أعظم ذلك : انتهاك حرمات الحرم . وقال بعض أهل   العلم : يدخل في ذلك احتكار الطعام بمكة  ، وقال بعض أهل العلم : يدخل في ذلك قول الرجل : لا والله ، و : بلى والله . وعن  ابن عمر  رضي   الله عنهما أنه كان له فسطاطان : أحدهما في طرف الحرم ، والآخر في طرف   الحل ، فإذا أراد أن يعاتب أهله أو غلامه فعل ذلك في الفسطاط الذي ليس في   الحرم ، يرى أن مثل ذلك يدخل في الإلحاد فيه بظلم   . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر في هذه المسألة أن كل   مخالفة بترك واجب ، أو فعل محرم تدخل في الظلم المذكور ، وأما الجائزات   كعتاب الرجل امرأته ، أو عبده ، فليس من الإلحاد ، ولا من الظلم . 
مسألة 

 قال بعض أهل العلم : من هم أن يعمل سيئة في مكة  ، أذاقه الله العذاب الأليم بسبب همه بذلك وإن لم يفعلها ، بخلاف غير الحرم المكي من البقاع ، فلا يعاقب فيه بالهم . وعن  عبد الله بن مسعود  رضي الله عنه : لو أن رجلا أراد بإلحاد فيه بظلم وهو بعدن  أبين لأذاقه الله من العذاب الأليم ، وهذا ثابت عن  ابن مسعود  ، ووقفه عليه أصح من رفعه ، والذين قالوا هذا القول استدلوا له بظاهر قوله تعالى : ومن يرد فيه بإلحاد بظلم نذقه من عذاب أليم     [ 22 \ 25 ] لأنه تعالى رتب إذاقة العذاب الأليم على إرادة الإلحاد   بالظلم فيه ترتيب الجزاء على شرطه ، ويؤيد هذا قول بعض أهل العلم : إن   الباء في قوله : " بإلحاد " لأجل أن الإرادة مضمنة معنى الهم ؛ أي : ومن   يهمم فيه بإلحاد ، وعلى هذا الذي قاله  ابن مسعود  وغيره . 

 [ ص: 295 ] فهذه الآية الكريمة مخصصة لعموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ومن هم بسيئة فلم يعملها كتبت له حسنة   " الحديث ، وعليه فهذا التخصيص لشدة التغليظ في المخالفة في الحرم المكي  ، ووجه هذا ظاهر . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : ويحتمل أن يكون معنى الإرادة في قوله : ومن يرد فيه بإلحاد   [ 22 \ 25 ] العزم المصمم على ارتكاب الذنب فيه ، والعزم المصمم على الذنب ذنب يعاقب عليه في جميع بقاع الله ؛ مكة وغيرها . 

 والدليل على أن إرادة الذنب إذا كانت عزما مصمما عليه أنها كارتكابه حديث أبي بكرة  الثابت في الصحيح : إذا   التقى المسلمان بسيفيهما فالقاتل والمقتول في النار . قالوا : يا رسول   الله ، قد عرفنا القاتل ، فما بال المقتول ؟ قال : " إنه كان حريصا على قتل   صاحبه   " . فقولهم : ما بال المقتول : سؤال عن تشخيص عين الذنب   الذي دخل بسببه النار مع أنه لم يفعل القتل ، فبين النبي صلى الله عليه   وسلم بقوله : " إنه كان حريصا على قتل صاحبه     " أن ذنبه الذي أدخله النار هو عزمه المصمم وحرصه على قتل صاحبه المسلم .   وقد قدمنا مرارا أن " إن " المكسورة المشددة تدل على التعليل كما تقرر في   مسلك الإيماء والتنبيه . 

 ومثال المعاقبة على العزم المصمم على ارتكاب المحظور فيه ، ما وقع بأصحاب الفيل من الإهلاك المستأصل ، بسبب طير أبابيل ترميهم بحجارة من سجيل     [ 105 \ 4 ] لعزمهم على ارتكاب المناكر في الحرم ، فأهلكهم الله بذلك   العزم قبل أن يفعلوا ما عزموا عليه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . والظاهر أن   الضمير في قوله : فيه راجع إلى المسجد الحرام ، ولكن حكم الحرم كله في   تغليظ الذنب المذكور كذلك . والله تعالى أعلم . 
قوله تعالى : وإذ بوأنا لإبراهيم مكان البيت أن لا تشرك بي شيئا وطهر بيتي للطائفين والقائمين والركع السجود ؛   أي اذكر حين بوأنا ، تقول العرب : بوأت له منزلا ، وبوأته منزلا ، وبوأته   في منزل ، بمعنى واحد ، كلها بمعنى : هيأته له ومكنت له فيه وأنزلته فيه ،   فتبوأه ؛ أي : نزله ، وتبوأت له منزلا أيضا : هيأته له وأنزلته فيه . فـ "   بوأه " المتعدي بنفسه ، كقوله تعالى : والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لنبوئنهم من الجنة غرفا الآية [ 29 \ 58 ] ، وقوله : والذين هاجروا في الله من بعد ما ظلموا لنبوئنهم في الدنيا حسنة الآية [ 16 \ 42 ] ومنه قول عمرو بن معديكرب الزبيدي    : 

 [ ص: 296 ] 
**كم من أخ لي ماجد بوأته بيدي لحدا* *

 ؛ أي : هيأته له وأنزلته فيه . 

 وبوأت له . كقوله هنا : وإذ بوأنا لإبراهيم الآية [ 22 \ 26 ] . 

 وبوأته فيه . كقول الشاعر : 


**وبوئت في صميم معشرها     وتم في قومها مبوؤها 


**؛ أي : نزلت من الكرم في صميم النسب ، وتبوأت له منزلا كقوله تعالى : وأوحينا إلى موسى وأخيه أن تبوآ لقومكما بمصر بيوتا   [ 10 \ 78 ] . 

 وتبوأه . كقوله : وأورثنا الأرض نتبوأ من الجنة حيث نشاء الآية [ 39 \ 74 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وكذلك مكنا ليوسف في الأرض يتبوأ منها حيث يشاء   [ 12 \ 56 ] ، وقوله تعالى : والذين تبوءوا الدار والإيمان الآية [ 59 \ 9 ] . 

 وأصل التبوء من المباءة : وهي منزل القوم في كل موضع ، فقوله : بوأنا لإبراهيم مكان البيت     [ 22 \ 26 ] ؛ أي : هيأناه له وعرفناه إياه ; ليبنيه بأمرنا على قواعده   الأصلية المندرسة ، حين أمرناه ببنائه ، كما يهيأ المكان لمن يريد النزول   فيه . 

 والمفسرون يقولون : بوأه له وأراه إياه بسبب ريح تسمى الخجوج كنست ما فوق الأساس ، حتى ظهر الأساس الأول الذي كان مندرسا ، فبناه إبراهيم  وإسماعيل  عليه . وقيل : أرسل له مزنة فاستقرت فوقه ، فكان ظلها على قدر مساحة البيت  ، فحفرا عن الأساس فظهر لهما فبنياه عليه . وهم يقولون أيضا : إنه كان مندرسا من زمن طوفان نوح  ، وأن محله كان مربض غنم لرجل من جرهم ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 وغاية ما دل عليه القرآن : أن الله بوأ مكانه لإبراهيم  ، فهيأه له وعرفه إياه ليبنيه في محله ، وذهبت جماعة من أهل العلم إلى أن أول من بناه إبراهيم  ولم يبن قبله . وظاهر قوله حين ترك إسماعيل  وهاجر  في مكة  ربنا إني أسكنت من ذريتي بواد غير ذي زرع عند بيتك المحرم   [ 14 \ 37 ] يدل على أنه كان مبنيا واندرس ، كما يدل عليه قوله هنا مكان البيت   [ 22 \ 26 ] لأنه يدل على أن له مكانا سابقا ، كان معروفا . والله أعلم . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن لا تشرك بي شيئا وطهر بيتي للطائفين الآية ، متعلق بمحذوف ، وقد دلت على تقدير المحذوف المذكور آية البقرة ; وهي قوله تعالى : وعهدنا إلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل أن طهرا بيتي للطائفين   [ 2 \ 125 ] فدلت آية البقرة المذكورة على أن معنى آية الحج هذه وإذ بوأنا لإبراهيم مكان البيت   [ 22 \ 26 ] وعهدنا إليه ؛ أي : أوصيناه ، أن لا تشرك بي شيئا وطهر بيتي للطائفين ، وزادت آية   [ ص: 297 ] البقرة : أن إسماعيل  مأمور بذلك أيضا مع أبيه إبراهيم  ، وإذا عرفت أن المعنى : وعهدنا إلى إبراهيم  ألا تشرك بي شيئا ، وطهر بيتي الآية . 

 فاعلم أن في " أن " وجهين : 

 أحدهما : أنها هي المفسرة ، وعليه فتطهير البيت من الشرك وغيره هو تفسير العهد إلى إبراهيم  ؛ أي : والعهد هو إيصاؤه بالتطهير المذكور . 

 والثاني : أنها مصدرية بناء على دخول " أن " المصدرية على الأفعال الطلبية . 

 وإن قيل : كيف تكون مفسرة للعهد إلى إبراهيم  ، وهو غير مذكور هنا ؟ 

 فالجواب : أنه مذكور في سورة البقرة في المسألة بعينها ، والقرآن يفسر   بعضه بعضا ، فالمذكور هناك كأنه مذكور هنا ; لأن كلام الله يصدق بعضه بعضا ،   والتطهير هنا في قوله : وطهر بيتي يشمل التطهير المعنوي والحسي ، فيطهره الطهارة الحسية من الأقذار ، والمعنوية من الشرك والمعاصي ؛ ولذا قال لا تشرك بي شيئا     [ 22 \ 26 ] وكانت قبيلة جرهم تضع عنده الأصنام تعبدها من دون الله ،  وقد  قدمنا في سورة الإسراء الكلام مستوفى فيما كان عند الكعبة من الأصنام  عام  الفتح ، وطهرها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من أنجاس الأوثان  وأقذارها .  كما أمر الله بذلك إبراهيم  هنا ، وقال لنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم : ثم أوحينا إليك أن اتبع ملة إبراهيم الآية [ 16 \ 123 ] والمراد بالطائفين في هذه الآية : الذين يطوفون حول البيت  ، والمراد بالقائمين والركع السجود : المصلون ؛ أي : طهر بيتي للمتعبدين بطواف أو صلاة ، والركع : جمع راكع ، والسجود : جمع ساجد . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية : لا تشرك بي شيئا لفظة   " شيئا " مفعول به : لـ " لا تشرك " ؛ أي : لا تشرك بي من الشركاء كائنا   ما كان ، ويحتمل أن تكون ما ناب عن المطلق من : لا تشرك ؛ أي : لا تشرك بي   شيئا من الشرك ، لا قليلا ، ولا كثيرا . 

 فالمعنى على هذا : لا تشرك بي شركا قليلا ، ولا كثيرا ، وقرأ نافع  وعاصم  في رواية حفص  ، وابن عامر  في رواية هشام    : بيتي بفتح الياء ، وقرأ باقي السبعة بإسكانها . 

 واعلم أن المؤرخين لهم كلام كثير في قصة بناء إبراهيم  وإسماعيل  للبيت  ،   ومن جملة ما يزعمون ، أن البيت الحرام رفعه الله إلى السماء أيام الطوفان  ،  وأنه كان من ياقوتة حمراء ، ودرج على ذلك ناظم عمود النسب فقال : 


**ودلت إبراهيم  مزنة  عليه     فهي على قدر المساحة تريه 


 [ ص: 298 ] وقيل دلته خجوج كنست     ما حوله حتى بدا ما أسست 
قبل الملائك من البناء     قبل ارتفاعه إلى السماء 
**

 ومعلوم أن هذا ونحوه شبيه بالإسرائيليات لا يصدق منه إلا ما قام دليل من   كتاب أو سنة على صدقه ، ولذلك نقلل من ذكر مثل ذلك في الغالب . 
مسألة 

 يؤخذ من هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه لا يجوز أن يترك عند بيت الله الحرام قذر   من الأقذار ، ولا نجس من الأنجاس المعنوية ولا الحسية ، فلا يترك فيه أحد   يرتكب ما لا يرضي الله ، ولا أحد يلوثه بقذر من النجاسات . 

 ولا شك أن دخول المصورين في المسجد الحرام  حول   بيت الله الحرام بآلات التصوير يصورون بها الطائفين والقائمين والركع   السجود - أن ذلك مناف لما أمر الله به من تطهير بيته الحرام للطائفين   والقائمين والركع السجود ، فانتهاك حرمة بيت الله بارتكاب حرمة التصوير   عنده لا يجوز ; لأن تصوير الإنسان دلت الأحاديث الصحيحة على أنه حرام ،   وظاهرها العموم في كل أنواع التصوير ، ولا شك أن ارتكاب أي شيء حرمه رسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه من الأقذار والأنجاس المعنوية التي يلزم تطهير   بيت الله منها . وكذلك ما يقع في المسجد من الكلام المخل بالدين والتوحيد   لا يجوز إقرار شيء منه ولا تركه . 

 ونرجو الله لنا ولمن ولاه الله أمرنا ، ولإخواننا المسلمين التوفيق إلى ما يرضيه في حرمه ، وسائر بلاده ، إنه قريب مجيب . 
قوله تعالى : وأذن في الناس بالحج يأتوك رجالا وعلى كل ضامر يأتين من كل فج عميق 

الأذان في اللغة   : الإعلام : ومنه قوله تعالى : وأذان من الله ورسوله إلى الناس يوم الحج الأكبر وقول الحارث بن حلزة    : 


**آذنتنا ببينها أسماء رب ثاو يمل منه الثواء 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (316)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 299 إلى صـ 305
*
*
*
*
**والحج في اللغة   : القصد وكثرة الاختلاف والتردد ، تقول العرب : حج بنو فلان فلانا : إذا قصدوه وأطالوا الاختلاف إليه والتردد عليه . ومنه قول المخبل السعدي    : 


**ألم تعلمي يا أم أسعد أنما     تخاطأني ريب المنون لأكبرا 


 [ ص: 299 ] وأشهد من عوف حلولا كثيرة     يحجون سب الزبرقان المزعفرا 


**قوله   : يحجون ، يعني : يكثرون قصده والاختلاف إليه والتردد عليه . والسب  بالكسر  : العمامة . وعنى بكونهم يحجون عمامته : أنهم يحجونه ، فكنى عنه  بالعمامة .  

 والرجال في الآية : جمع راجل ، وهو الماشي على رجليه ، والضامر : البعير   ونحوه ، المهزول الذي أتعبه السفر . وقوله " يأتين " يعني : الضوامر المعبر   عنها بلفظ : كل ضامر ; لأنه في معنى : وعلى ضوامر يأتين من كل فج عميق ;   لأن لفظة " كل " صيغة عموم ، يشمل ضوامر كثيرة ، والفج : الطريق ، وجمعه :   فجاج . ومنه قوله تعالى : وجعلنا فيها فجاجا سبلا لعلهم يهتدون   [ 21 \ 31 ] والعميق : البعيد ، ومنه قول الشاعر : 


**إذا الخيل جاءت من فجاج عميقة     يمد بها في السير أشعث شاحب 
**

 وأكثر ما يستعمل العمق في البعد سفلا ، تقول : بئر عميقة ؛ أي : بعيدة القعر ، والخطاب في قوله : وأذن في الناس بالحج   [ 22 \ 27 ] لإبراهيم  كما هو ظاهر من السياق . وهو قول الجمهور ، خلافا لمن زعم أن الخطاب لنبينا صلى الله عليه وعلى إبراهيم  وسلم ، وممن قال بذلك الحسن  ، ومال إليه القرطبي  ، فقوله تعالى : وأذن في الناس بالحج ؛ أي : وأمرنا إبراهيم  أن أذن في الناس بالحج ؛ أي : أعلمهم ، وناد فيهم بالحج ؛ أي : بأن الله أوجب عليهم حج بيته الحرام . 

 وذكر المفسرون أنه لما أمره ربه أن يؤذن في الناس بالحج قال : يا رب ، كيف   أبلغ الناس وصوتي لا ينفذهم ، فقال : ناد وعلينا البلاغ ، فقام على مقامه  .  وقيل : على الحجر . وقيل : على الصفا . وقيل : على أبي قبيس  ،   وقال : يا أيها الناس ، إن ربكم قد اتخذ بيتا فحجوه ، فيقال : إن الجبال   تواضعت ، حتى بلغ الصوت أرجاء الأرض وأسمع من في الأرحام والأصلاب ،  وأجابه  كل شيء سمعه من حجر ومدر وشجر ، ومن كتب الله أنه يحج إلى يوم  القيامة :  لبيك اللهم لبيك . 

 قال ابن كثير  رحمه الله بعد أن ذكر هذا الكلام : هذا مضمون ما ورد عن  ابن عباس  ومجاهد  ، وعكرمة  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ، وغير واحد من السلف والله أعلم ، وأوردها  ابن جرير   وابن أبي حاتم  مطولة . انتهى منه . 

 وقوله تعالى : يأتوك رجالا مجزوم في جواب الطلب ، وهو عند علماء العربية   [ ص:  300 ] مجزوم  بشرط مقدر ، دل عليه الطلب على الأصح ؛ أي : إن تؤذن في  الناس بالحج يأتوك  . وإنما قال " يأتوك " لأن المدعو يتوجه نحو الداعي ،  وإن كان إتيانهم في  الحقيقة للحج ; لأن نداء إبراهيم  للحج ؛ أي : يأتوك ملبين دعوتك ، حاجين بيت الله الحرام ، كما ناديتهم لذلك . 

 وعلى قول الحسن  الذي  ذكر عنه أن الخطاب  للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ففي هذه الآية دليل على وجوب  الحج ، وعلى قول  الجمهور ، فوجوب الحج بها على هذه الأمة مبني على أن شرع  من قبلنا شرع لنا  ، كما أوضحناه في سورة المائدة ، مع أنه دلت آيات أخر على  أن الإيجاب  المذكور على لسان إبراهيم  وقع مثله أيضا على لسان نبينا محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم كقوله تعالى : ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا ومن كفر فإن الله غني عن العالمين   [ 3 \ 97 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله   [ 2 \ 196 ] ، وقوله تعالى : إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما ومن تطوع خيرا فإن الله شاكر عليم   [ 2 \ 158 ] . 

 وقال ابن كثير  رحمه الله في تفسير هذه الآية . وقوله : يأتوك رجالا وعلى كل ضامر الآية . قد يستدل بهذه الآية من ذهب من العلماء إلى أن الحج ماشيا لمن قدر عليه أفضل من الحج راكبا ; لأنه قدمهم في الذكر ، فدل على الاهتمام بهم وقوة هممهم . وقال  وكيع  ، عن  أبي العميس  ، عن أبي حلحلة  ، عن  محمد بن كعب  ، عن  ابن عباس  قال : ما آسى على شيء إلا أني وددت أني كنت حججت ماشيا ; لأن الله يقول يأتوك رجالا   . 

والذي عليه الأكثرون : أن الحج راكبا أفضل اقتداء برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فإنه حج راكبا مع كمال قوته صلى الله عليه وسلم . انتهى منه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : اعلم أنه قد تقرر في الأصول : أن   منشأ الخلاف في هذه المسألة التي هي : هل الركوب في الحج أفضل أو المشي ،   ونظائرها - كون أفعال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالنظر إلى الجبلة والتشريع ثلاثة أقسام   : 

 القسم الأول : هو الفعل الجبلي المحض : أعني الفعل الذي تقتضيه الجبلة   البشرية بطبيعتها ؛ كالقيام ، والقعود ، والأكل ، والشرب ، فإن هذا لم يفعل   للتشريع والتأسي ، فلا يقول أحد : أنا أجلس وأقوم تقربا لله واقتداء  بنبيه  صلى الله عليه وسلم لأنه كان يقوم ويجلس ؛ لأنه لم يفعل ذلك للتشريع   والتأسي . وبعضهم يقول : فعله الجبلي يقتضي الجواز ، وبعضهم   [ ص: 301 ] يقول : يقتضي الندب . والظاهر ما ذكرنا من أنه لم يفعل للتشريع ، ولكنه يدل على الجواز . 

 القسم الثاني : هو الفعل التشريعي المحض . وهو الذي فعل لأجل التأسي والتشريع ، كأفعال الصلاة وأفعال الحج مع قوله : " صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي   " وقوله : " خذوا عني مناسككم   " . 

 القسم الثالث : وهو المقصود هنا هو الفعل المحتمل للجبلي والتشريعي .   وضابطه : أن تكون الجبلة البشرية تقضيه بطبيعتها ، ولكنه وقع متعلقا بعبادة   بأن وقع فيها أو في وسيلتها ، كالركوب في الحج ، فإن ركوبه صلى الله عليه   وسلم في حجه محتمل للجبلة ; لأن الجبلة البشرية تقتضي الركوب ، كما كان   يركب صلى الله عليه وسلم في أسفاره غير متعبد بذلك الركوب ، بل لاقتضاء   الجبلة إياه ، ومحتمل للشرعي ; لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم فعله في حال تلبسه   بالحج ، وقال :   " خذوا عني مناسككم "    .  ومن فروع هذه المسألة : جلسة الاستراحة في الصلاة ، والرجوع من صلاة   العيد في طريق أخرى غير التي ذهب فيها إلى صلاة العيد ، والضجعة على الشق   الأيمن ، بين ركعتي الفجر وصلاة الصبح ، ودخول مكة  من كداء    - بالفتح والمد - والخروج من كدى    - بالضم والقصر - والنزول بالمحصب  بعد النفر من منى  ، ونحو ذلك . 

 ففي كل هذه المسائل خلاف بين أهل العلم ; لاحتمالها للجبلي والتشريعي ، وإلى هذه المسألة أشار في مراقي السعود بقوله : 


**وفعله المركوز في الجبله     كالأكل والشرب فليس مله 


من غير لمح الوصف والذي احتمل     شرعا ففيه قل تردد حصل 
فالحج راكبا عليه يجري     كضجعة بعد صلاة الفجر 
**

 ومشهور مذهب مالك    : أن الركوب في الحج أفضل ، إلا في الطواف والسعي ، فالمشي فيهما واجب . 

 وقال سند  واللخمي  من المالكية : إن المشي أفضل للمشقة ، وركوبه صلى الله عليه وسلم جبلي لا تشريعي . 

 وما ذكرنا عن مالك  من أن الركوب في الحج أفضل من المشي ، هو قول أكثر أهل العلم ، وبه قال أبو حنيفة   والشافعي  وغيرهما . 

 قال النووي  في شرح المهذب : قد ذكرنا أن الصحيح في مذهبنا أن الركوب أفضل .   [ ص: 302 ] قال العبدري    : وبه قال أكثر الفقهاء ، وقال داود    : ماشيا أفضل ، واحتج بحديث عائشة    : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لعائشة    : " ولكنها على قدر نفقتك ، أو : نصبك " رواه  البخاري  ومسلم  ، وفي رواية صحيحة : " على قدر عنائك ونصبك " وروى البيهقي  بإسناده ، عن  ابن عباس  قال : ما آسي على شيء ما آسي أني لم أحج ماشيا ، وعن  عبيد بن عمير  قال  ابن عباس    : ما ندمت على شيء فاتني في شبابي ، إلا أني لم أحج ماشيا ، ولقد حج الحسن بن علي  خمسا   وعشرين حجة ماشيا . وإن النجائب لتقاد معه ، ولقد قاسم الله تعالى ماله   ثلاث مرات ، حتى كان يعطي الخف ، ويمسك النعل . انتهى محل الغرض منه ،   والحديث المرفوع عن  ابن عباس  في فضل الحج ماشيا : ضعيف ، وحديث عائشة  المتفق عليه الذي أشار إليه النووي  يقوي حجة من قال بأن المشي في الحج أفضل من الركوب ; لأنه أكثر نصبا وعناء . ولفظ  البخاري    : " ولكنها على قدر نفقتك أو نصبك " ، ولفظ مسلم    : " ولكنها على قدر نصبك " ، أو قال : " نفقتك " والنصب : التعب والمشقة . 
مسائل تتعلق بهذه الآية الكريمة 

 المسألة الأولى : قد دل الكتاب والسنة وإجماع المسلمين على وجوب الحج مرة واحدة في العمر ، وهو إحدى الدعائم الخمس ، التي بني عليها الإسلام إجماعا . 

 أما دليل وجوبه من كتاب الله فقوله تعالى : ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا ومن كفر فإن الله غني عن العالمين   [ 3 \ 97 ] . 

 وأما السنة فالأحاديث في ذلك كثيرة ، ومن ذلك ما رواه مسلم  في صحيحه عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه بلفظ : قال : خطبنا   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : " أيها الناس ، قد فرض الله عليكم   الحج فحجوا " ، فقال رجل : أكل عام يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ فسكت   حتى قالها ثلاثا ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لو قلت : نعم ،   لوجبت ولما استطعتم ، ثم قال : ذروني ما تركتكم ، فإنما هلك من كان قبلكم   بكثرة سؤالهم ، واختلافهم على أنبيائهم ، فإذا أمرتكم بشيء فأتوا منه ما   استطعتم ، وإذا نهيتكم عن شيء فدعوه "   . انتهى منه . 

 ومحل الشاهد من هذا الحديث قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " أيها الناس ، قد فرض الله عليكم الحج فحجوا " ، ونحوه أخرجه  الإمام أحمد   والنسائي  ، واستدل بهذا الحديث على أن الأمر المجرد من القرائن لا يقتضي التكرار كما هو مقرر في الأصول . 

 [ ص: 303 ] والدليل على أنه إحدى الدعائم الخمس التي بني عليها الإسلام حديث  ابن عمر  المتفق عليه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " بني الإسلام على خمس : شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأن محمدا رسول الله ، وإقام الصلاة ، وإيتاء الزكاة ، والحج ، وصوم رمضان " هذا لفظ  البخاري    . 

 وقد وردت في فضل الحج والترغيب فيه أحاديث كثيرة : فمن ذلك حديث  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : سئل   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ أي الأعمال أفضل ؟ قال " إيمان بالله   ورسوله ، قيل : ثم ماذا ؟ قال : الجهاد في سبيل الله ، قيل : ثم ماذا ؟ قال   : حج مبرور " متفق عليه . وعنه رضي الله عنه أيضا قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :   " من حج فلم يرفث ولم يفسق رجع كيوم ولدته أمه " متفق عليه أيضا ، وعنه أيضا رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   " العمرة إلى العمرة كفارة لما بينهما ، والحج المبرور ليس له جزاء إلا الجنة " متفق عليه أيضا ، وعن عائشة  رضي الله عنها قالت : قلت : يا رسول الله ، نرى الجهاد أفضل العمل ، أفلا نجاهد ؟ قال : " لكن أفضل الجهاد حج مبرور " رواه  البخاري  ، وعنها أيضا رضي الله عنها أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " ما من يوم أكثر من أن يعتق الله فيه عبدا من النار من يوم عرفة ، وإنه ليدنو ثم يباهي بهم الملائكة ، فيقول : ما أراد هؤلاء " أخرجه مسلم  بهذا اللفظ . والأحاديث في الباب كثيرة . وفضل الحج وكونه من الدعائم الخمس معروف . 
واعلم : أن وجوب الحج المذكور تشترط له شروط ،   وهي : العقل ، والبلوغ ، والإسلام ، والحرية ، والاستطاعة . ولا خلاف في   ذلك بين أهل العلم ، أما العقل فكونه شرطا في وجوب كل تكليف ، واضح لأن  غير  العاقل لا يصح تكليفه بحال . وأما اشتراط البلوغ فواضح ; لأن الصبي  مرفوع  عنه القلم حتى يحتلم ، فالبلوغ والعقل كلاهما شرط وجوب ، وأما  الإسلام :  فالظاهر أنه على القول بأن الكفار مخاطبون بفروع الشريعة ، فهو  شرط صحة لا  شرط وجوب ، وعلى أنهم غير مخاطبين بها ، فهو شرط وجوب ، والأصح  خطاب الكفار  بفروع الشريعة كما أوضحنا أدلته في غير هذا الموضع ، فيكون  الإسلام شرط  صحة في حقهم ، ومعلوم أنه على أنه شرط وجوب ، فهو شرط صحة  أيضا ؛ لأن بعض  شروط الوجوب يكون شرطا في الصحة أيضا ؛ كالوقت للصلاة ،  فإنه شرط لوجوبها  وصحتها أيضا ، وقد يكون شرط الوجوب ليس شرطا في الصحة ؛  كالبلوغ ، والحرية ،  فإن الصبي لا يجب عليه الحج ، مع أنه يصح منه لو فعله  ، وكذلك العبد ، إلا  أنه لا يجزئ عن   [ ص:  304 ] حجة  الإسلام ، إلا إذا كان بعد البلوغ وبعد الحرية . وأما الحرية :  فهي شرط  وجوب ، فلا يجب الحج على العبد ، واستدل العلماء على عدم وجوب  الحج على  العبد بأمرين : 

 الأول : إجماع أهل العلم على ذلك . ولكنه إذا حج صح حجه ، ولم يجزئه عن حجة الإسلام ، فإن عتق بعد ذلك فعليه حجة الإسلام . 

 قال النووي  في شرح المهذب : أجمعت الأمة على أن العبد لا يلزمه الحج   ; لأن منافعه مستحقة لسيده ، فليس هو مستطيعا . ويصح منه الحج بإذن سيده وبغير إذنه بلا خلاف عندنا . قال  القاضي أبو الطيب    : وبه قال الفقهاء كافة ، وقال داود    : لا يصح بغير إذنه . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 الأمر الثاني : حديث جاء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدل على ذلك ؛ وهو أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم جاء عنه من حديث  ابن عباس  أنه قال :   " أيما صبي حج ثم بلغ فعليه حجة الإسلام ، وأيما عبد حج ثم عتق فعليه حجة الإسلام " قال ابن حجر  في التلخيص في هذا الحديث : رواه  ابن خزيمة  والإسماعيلي  في مسند  الأعمش  ، والحاكم  والبيهقي   وابن حزم  وصححه ، والخطيب  في التاريخ من حديث محمد بن المنهال  ، عن  يزيد بن زريع  ، عن شعبة  ، عن  الأعمش  عن أبي ظبيان  عنه . قال  ابن خزيمة    : الصحيح موقوف ، بل خرجه كذلك من رواية  ابن أبي عدي  عن شعبة  ، وقال البيهقي    : تفرد برفعه محمد بن المنهال  ، ورواه  الثوري  عن شعبة  موقوفا . 

 قلت : لكن هو عند الإسماعيلي  والخطيب  عن الحارث بن سريج  عن  يزيد بن زريع  متابعة لمحمد بن المنهال    . ويؤيد صحة رفعه ما رواه  ابن أبي شيبة  في مصنفه : أنا أبو معاوية  ، عن أبي ظبيان  ، عن  ابن عباس  قال : احفظوا عني ولا تقولوا قال  ابن عباس  فذكره ، وهذا ظاهر أنه أراد أنه مرفوع ; فلذا نهاهم عن نسبته إليه . وفي الباب عن جابر  أخرجه  ابن عدي  بلفظ :   " لو حج صغير حجة لكانت عليه حجة إذا بلغ " الحديث ، وسنده ضعيف ، وأخرجه أبو داود  في المراسيل عن  محمد بن كعب القرظي  نحو حديث  ابن عباس  مرسلا ، وفيه راو مبهم . انتهى من التلخيص . 

 وقال البيهقي  في سننه : وأخبرنا أبو الحسن المقري    : ثنا الحسن بن محمد بن إسحاق    : ثنا يوسف بن يعقوب    : ثنا محمد بن المنهال    : ثنا  يزيد بن زريع  ، ثنا شعبة  عن  سليمان الأعمش  ، عن أبي ظبيان  ، عن  ابن عباس  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :     " أيما صبي حج ثم بلغ الحنث فعليه أن يحج حجة أخرى ، وأيما أعرابي حج ثم   هاجر فعليه حجة أخرى ، وأيما عبد حج ثم عتق فعليه حجة أخرى " ، ثم ساق الحديث بسند آخر موقوفا على   [ ص: 305 ]  ابن عباس  ، وسكت ولم يبين هل الموقوف أصح أو المرفوع ؟ وقال النووي  في شرح المهذب في هذا الحديث : 

 رواه البيهقي  في الباب الأول من كتاب الحج بإسناد جيد ؟ ورواه أيضا موقوفا ، ولا يقدح ذلك فيه . ورواية المرفوع قوية ، ولا يضر تفرد محمد بن المنهال  بها ، فإنه ثقة مقبول ضابط . روى عنه  البخاري  ومسلم  في صحيحيهما . اهـ . 

 وقد علمت من كلام ابن حجر    : أن ابن المنهال  تابعه على رفع الحديث المذكور الحارث بن سريج  ، فقد زال التفرد . والظاهر أن الحارث المذكور هو ابن سريج النقال  ،   ولا يحتج به لضعفه . وبما ذكرنا تعلم أن الحديث المذكور لا يقل عن درجة   الاحتجاج ، ووجه الدلالة منه على أن الحرية شرط في وجوب الحج أنه لو حج وهو   مملوك ، ثم أعتق بعد ذلك لزمته حجة الإسلام ، فلو كان واجبا عليه في حال   كونه مملوكا أجزأه حجه عن حجة الإسلام كما هو ظاهر ، والعلم عند الله  تعالى  .

 وقال  أبو عيسى الترمذي  رحمه الله ما نصه : 

 وقد أجمع أهل العلم : أن الصبي إذا حج قبل أن يدرك فعليه الحج إذا أدرك لا تجزئ عنه تلك الحجة عن حجة الإسلام ، وكذلك المملوك إذا حج في رقه ثم أعتق فعليه الحج إذا وجد إلى ذلك سبيلا ، ولا يجزئ عنه ما حج في حال رقه ، وهو قول  الثوري   والشافعي  وأحمد  وإسحاق    .
وأما الاستطاعة : فقد نص تعالى على اشتراطها في قوله : ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا   [ 3 \ 97 ] ، ومعنى الاستطاعة في اللغة العربية معروف ، وتفسير الاستطاعة في الآية اختلف فيه العلماء . 

 فالاستطاعة في مشهور مذهب مالك  الذي  به  الفتوى : هي إمكان الوصول بلا مشقة عظيمة زائدة على مشقة السفر العادية  مع  الأمن على النفس والمال ، ولا يشترط عندهم الزاد والراحلة ، بل يجب  الحج  عندهم على القادر على المشي ، إن كانت له صنعة يحصل منها قوته في  الطريق ؛  كالجمال ، والخراز ، والنجار ، ومن أشبههم . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (317)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 306 إلى صـ 312
*
*
*
*

 وقال الشيخ الحطاب  في كلامه على قول خليل  في مختصره : ووجب باستطاعة بإمكان الوصول بلا مشقة عظمت ، وأمن على نفس ومال ما نصه : وقال مالك  في كتاب محمد  ، وفي سماع أشهب  لما سئل عن قوله تعالى : من استطاع إليه سبيلا   [ 3 \ 97 ] أذلك الزاد والراحلة ؟ قال : لا والله ، ما ذلك إلا طاقة الناس ، الرجل يجد   [ ص: 306 ] الزاد والراحلة ، ولا يقدر على المسير ، وآخر يقدر أن يمشي على رجليه ، ولا صفة في هذا أبين مما قال الله تعالى : من استطاع إليه سبيلا   [ 3 \ 97 ] ، وزاد في كتاب محمد    : ورب صغير أجلد من كبير ، ونقل في المقدمات كلام مالك  ثم قال بعده : فمن قدر على الوصول إلى مكة  ، إما راجلا بغير كبير مشقة ، أو راكبا بشراء أو كراء ، فقد وجب عليه الحج ، ونقله في التوضيح . انتهى من الحطاب    . 

 واعلم أن بعض المالكية يشترطون في الصنعة المذكورة ألا تكون مزرية به . 

 واعلم أن المالكية اختلفوا في الفقير الذي عادته سؤال الناس في بلده ،   وعادة الناس إعطاؤه ، وذلك السؤال هو الذي منه عيشته ، إذا علم أنه إن خرج   حاجا وسأل ، أعطاه الناس ما يعيش به كما كانوا يعطونه في بلده ، هل سؤاله   الناس وإعطاؤهم إياه يكون بسببه مستطيعا لقدرته على الزاد بذلك ، فيجب  عليه  الحج بذلك ، أو لا يجب عليه بذلك ؟ 

 فذهب بعضهم إلى أن ذلك لا يجب عليه به الحج ، ولا يعد استطاعة ، وبهذا القول جزم خليل بن إسحاق  رحمه الله في مختصره الذي قال في ترجمته مبينا لما به الفتوى ، وذلك في قوله فيما لا تحصل به الاستطاعة : لا بدين أو عطية أو سؤال مطلقا   . 

 ومعنى كلامه أن من لم يمكنه الوصول إلى مكة إلا بتحمل دين في ذلك ، أو   قبول عطية ممن أعطاه مالا أو سؤال الناس مطلقا ، أنه لا يعد بذلك مستطيعا ،   ولا يجب عليه الحج ، وقوله : أو سؤال مطلقا يعني بالإطلاق ، سواء كان   السؤال عادته في بلده أو لا ، وسواء كانت عادة الناس إعطاءه أو لا ، أما   إذا كانت عادة الناس عدم إعطائه ، فالحج حرام عليه ; لأنه إلقاء باليد إلى   التهلكة ، سواء كان السؤال عادته في بلده أو لا ، وأما إن كانت عادة الناس   إعطاءه ، ولم يكن السؤال عادته في بلده ، فلا خلاف في أنه لا يعد مستطيعا   ولا يجب عليه الحج ، وأما إن كانت عادته السؤال في بلده ، ومنه عيشته ،   وعادة الناس إعطاؤه ، فهو محل الخلاف ، وقد ذكرنا آنفا قول خليل  في مختصره أنه لا يجب عليه الحج ، ولا يعد مستطيعا بسؤال الناس ، وذلك في قوله : أو بسؤال مطلقا ، وقال الشيخ المواق  في شرحه لقول خليل    : وسؤال مطلقا ، وقال خليل  في   منسكه : وظاهر المذهب أنه لا يجب على من عادته السؤال ، إذا كانت العادة   إعطاءه ، ويكره له المسير ، فإن لم تكن عادته السؤال ، أو لم تكن العادة   إعطاءه سقط الحج بالاتفاق ، وقال الشيخ الحطاب  في كلامه على قول خليل      : أو سؤال مطلقا ما نصه : وأما الصورة الرابعة : وهي ما إذا كانت عادته   في بلده السؤال ، ومنه عيشه ، والعادة إعطاؤه ، فقال المصنف في توضيحه   ومنسكه : إن   [ ص: 307 ] ظاهر  المذهب أنه لا  يجب عليه الحج ، ويكره له الخروج ، وجزم به هنا ، وقال في  الشامل : إنه  المشهور ، وأقر في شروحه كلام المؤلف على إطلاقه ، وكذلك البساطي  والشيخ زروق  ، ولم ينبه عليه ابن غازي    . انتهى محل الغرض منه . وقال الحطاب  أيضا : وذكر  ابن الحاجب  القولين من غير ترجيح ، وقبلهما ابن عبد السلام  ، والمصنف في التوضيح وابن فرجون  ، وصاحب الشامل ، ومن بعدهم ، ورجحوا القول بالسقوط ، وصرح بعضهم بتشهيره ، وكذلك شراح المختصر . اهـ محل الغرض منه . 

 ومعنى قوله : ورجحوا القول بالسقوط ، يعني : سقوط وجوب الحج عمن عادته السؤال والإعطاء   . 

 القول الثاني من قولي المالكية : أن الفقير الذي عادته السؤال في بلده   وعادة الناس إعطاؤه ، إذا كانت عادتهم إعطاءه في سفر الحج كما كانوا يعطونه   في بلده ، أنه يعد بذلك مستطيعا ، وأن تحصيله زاده بذلك السؤال يعد   استطاعة ، وعلى هذا القول أكثر المالكية . 

 وقال الحطاب  في كلامه على قول خليل  في   مختصره : أو سؤال مطلقا ، بعد أن ذكر القول بأن ذلك السؤال والإعطاء لا   يعد استطاعة ، ولا يجب به الحج ، بل يكره الخروج في تلك الحال ، ما نصه : 

 قلت : ونصوص أهل المذهب التي وقفت عليها مصرحة بخلاف ذلك ، وأن الحج واجب   على من عادته السؤال ، إذا كانت العادة إعطاءه ، ثم سرد كثيرا من نقول   علماء المالكية مصرحة بوجوب الحج عليه ، وأهل هذا القول من علماء المالكية ،   وهم الأكثرون ، وجهوه بأنه محمول على الفقير الذي يباح له السؤال لعدم   قدرته على كسب ما يعيش به ، وأن ذلك السؤال لما كان جائزا له ، وصار عيشه   منه في الحضر ، فهو بذلك السؤال والإعطاء قادر على الوصول إلى مكة    . قالوا : ومن قدر على ذلك بوجه جائز لزمه الحج . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر لي رجحانه بالدليل من   قولي المالكية في هذه المسألة : هو القول الأول ؛ وهو أن الحج لا يجب على   من يعيش في طريقه بتكفف الناس ، وأن سؤال الناس لا يعد استطاعة . 

 ومن الأدلة الدالة على ذلك عموم قوله جل وعلا : ولا على الذين لا يجدون ما ينفقون حرج الآية [ 9 \ 91 ] ، وقد قدمنا في هذا الكتاب المبارك مرارا أن العبرة بعموم   [ ص:  308 ] الألفاظ  ، لا بخصوص الأسباب ، وبينا أدلة ذلك من السنة الصحيحة ،  فقد صرح تعالى في  هذه الآية الكريمة برفع الحرج عن الذين لا يجدون ما  ينفقون . ولا شك أن  الذي يتكفف الناس لشدة فقره داخل في عموم الذين لا  يجدون ما ينفقون ، وقد  صرح تعالى بنفي الحرج عنهم ، فيلزم من ذلك نفي  الحرج عنه في وجوب الحج ،  وهو واضح ، وقد استدل الشيخ ابن القاسم  رحمه الله بهذه الآية المذكورة على ما ذكرنا . 

 ولكن كثيرا من متأخري علماء المالكية حملوا قول ابن القاسم  الذي احتج عليه بالآية المذكورة ، على من ليس عادته السؤال في بلده ، قالوا : فلم يتناول قوله محل النزاع . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : ظاهر الآية الكريمة العموم في جميع   الذين لا يجدون ما ينفقون ، فتخصيصها بمن ليس عادته السؤال بدون دليل من   كتاب أو سنة ، لا يصح ولا يعول عليه . وقد تقرر في الأصول أنه لا يمكن   تخصيص العام إلا بدليل يجب الرجوع إليه ، سواء كان من المخصصات المتصلة ،   أو المنفصلة . 

 ومما يؤيد هذا في الجملة ما ثبت في صحيح  البخاري    : حدثنا  يحيى بن بشر  ، حدثنا شبابة  ، عن  ورقاء  ، عن  عمرو بن دينار  ، عن عكرمة  ، عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : كان أهل اليمن  يحجون ، ولا يتزودون ، ويقولون : نحن المتوكلون ، فإذا قدموا المدينة  سألوا الناس ، فأنزل الله تعالى : وتزودوا فإن خير الزاد التقوى   [ 2 \ 197 ] ورواه  ابن عيينة  ، عن عكرمة  مرسلا . انتهى من صحيح  البخاري    . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في الفتح في الكلام على هذا الحديث : قال المهلب    : في هذا الحديث من الفقه أن ترك السؤال من التقوى ، ويؤيده أن الله مدح من لم يسأل الناس إلحافا ، فإن قوله : فإن خير الزاد التقوى   [ 2 \ 197 ] ؛ أي : تزودوا ، واتقوا أذى الناس بسؤالكم إياهم والإثم في ذلك . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 وفيه دليل ظاهر على حرمة خروج الإنسان حاجا بلا زاد ليسأل الناس ،   وظاهرها العموم في كل حاج يسأل الناس ، فقيرا كان أو غنيا ، كانت عادته   السؤال في بلده أو لا ، وحمل النصوص على ظواهرها واجب إلا بدليل يجب الرجوع   إليه ، ومما يؤيد هذا أن الذين مدحهم الله في كتابه ، بتركهم سؤال الناس ،   كانوا من أفقر الفقراء كما هو معلوم ، وقد صرح تعالى بأنهم فقراء ، وأشار   لشدة فقرهم ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : للفقراء  الذين  أحصروا في سبيل الله لا يستطيعون ضربا في الأرض يحسبهم الجاهل  أغنياء من  التعفف تعرفهم بسيماهم لا يسألون الناس إلحافا  [ ص: 309 ] الآية [ 2 \ 273 ] فصرح بأنهم فقراء ، وأثنى عليهم بالتعفف وعدم السؤال . 

 ووجه إشارة الآية إلى شدة فقرهم هو ما فسرها به بعض أهل العلم من أن معنى قوله : تعرفهم بسيماهم   [ 2 \ 273 ] ؛ أي : بظهور آثار الفقر والحاجة عليهم . 

 وقال  ابن جرير  في  تفسيره ، بعد أن ذكر  القول بأن المراد بسيماهم : علامة فقرهم من ظهور آثار  الجوع ، والفاقة  عليهم ، والقول الآخر : أن المراد بسيماهم : علامتهم التي  هي التخشع  والتواضع ، ما نصه . 

 وأولى الأقوال في ذلك بالصواب أن يقال : إن الله عز وجل أخبر نبيه صلى   الله عليه وسلم أنه يعرفهم بعلاماتهم وآثار الحاجة فيهم . انتهى محل الغرض   منه . 

 وقال صاحب الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور : وأخرج  ابن جرير   وابن أبي حاتم  ، عن الربيع    : تعرفهم بسيماهم   [ 2 \ 273 ] يقول : تعرف في وجوههم الجهد من الحاجة   . وأخرج  ابن جرير  ، عن ابن زيد    : تعرفهم بسيماهم قال : رثاثة ثيابهم   . انتهى . ومثل هذا كثير في كلام المفسرين . 

 فالآية الكريمة : تدل بمنطوقها على الثناء على الفقير الصابر المتعفف عن   مسألة الناس ، وتدل بمفهومها على ذم سؤال الناس ، والأحاديث الواردة في ذم   السؤال مطلقا كثيرة جدا . وبذلك كله تعلم أن سؤال الناس ليس استطاعة على   ركن من أركان الإسلام ، وأن قول بعض المالكية : إنه لا يعد استطاعة ، هو   الصواب وهو قول جمهور أهل العلم . وممن ذهب إليه :  الشافعي  وأحمد  وأبو حنيفة  ، ونقله ابن المنذر  عن  الحسن البصري  ومجاهد  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  وأحمد  ، وإسحاق    . وبه قال بعض أصحاب مالك    . قال البغوي    : وهو قول العلماء ا هـ . 

 قاله النووي    . 

 والاستطاعة عند أبي حنيفة    : الزاد والراحلة . فلو كان يقدر على المشي وعادته سؤال الناس ، لم يجب عليه الحج عنده كما قدمناه قريبا . 

 والاستطاعة في مذهب  الشافعي     : الزاد  والراحلة ، بشرط أن يجدهما بثمن المثل ، فإن لم يجدهما إلا بأكثر  من المثل  سقط عنه وجوب الحج . ويشترط عند الشافعية أيضا : وجود الماء في  أماكن  النزول ، وهذا شرط لا ينبغي أن يختلف فيه ; لأنه إن لم يجد الماء   [ ص:  310 ] هلك  ، ويشترط عند الشافعية أيضا : أن يكون صحيحا لا مريضا ، ولا  ينبغي أن  يختلف في أن المرض القوي الذي يشق معه السفر مشقة فادحة مسقط  لوجوب الحج . 

 ويشترط عند  الشافعي  أيضا : أن يكون الطريق آمنا من غير خفارة . والخفارة مثلثة الخاء : هي المال الذي يؤخذ على الحاج . ويشترط عند  الشافعي  أيضا   : أن يكون عليه من الوقت ما يتمكن فيه من السير والأداء . وهذه الشروط في   المستطيع بنفسه لا فيما يسمونه المستطيع بغيره ، فإن كان بينه وبين مكة  مسافة   تقصر فيها الصلاة ، وكان قادرا على المشي على رجليه ، ولم يجد راحلة ، أو   وجدها بأكثر من ثمن المثل ، أو أجرة المثل ، لم يجب عليه الحج عندهم ،  ولا  تعد قدرته على المشي استطاعة عندهم ، لحديث الزاد والراحلة في تفسير   الاستطاعة ، وإن لم يجد ما يصرفه في الزاد والماء ، ولكنه كسوب ذو صنعة   يكتسب بصنعته ما يكفيه ، ففي ذلك عند  الشافعي  تفصيل حكاه  إمام الحرمين  عن   العراقيين من الشافعية ، وهو : أنه إن كان لا يكتسب في اليوم إلا كفاية   يوم واحد ، لم يجب عليه الحج ; لأنه ينقطع عن الكسب في أيام الحج ، وإن كان   يكتسب في اليوم كفاية أيام لزمه الحج . قال الإمام : وفيه احتمال ، فإن   القدرة على الكسب يوم العيد لا تجعل كملك الصاع في وجوب الفطرة ، هكذا ذكره   الإمام وحكاه الرافعي  وسكت عليه ، انتهى من النووي  ، ومراده بالإمام :  إمام الحرمين    . 

 وقوله : وفيه احتمال ، يعني أنه يحتمل عدم وجوب الحج بذلك مطلقا . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : وهذا الذي ذكره مبني على القاعدة المعروفة المختلف فيها ، وهي هل القدرة على التحصيل بمنزلة التحصيل أو لا ، والأظهر أن القدرة على التحصيل بمنزلة التحصيل بالفعل . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 والاستطاعة عند أحمد  وأصحابه : هي الزاد والراحلة . قال  ابن قدامة  في المغني : والاستطاعة المشترطة : ملك الزاد والراحلة ، وبه قال الحسن  ، ومجاهد  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ،  والشافعي  ، وإسحاق    . قال الترمذي    : والعمل عليه عند أهل العلم . وقال عكرمة    : هي الصحة . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 
وإذا علمت أقوال أهل العلم في معنى الاستطاعة المذكورة في قوله تعالى : من استطاع إليه سبيلا   [ 3 \ 97 ] فهذه أدلتهم . 

 أما الأكثرون الذين فسروا الاستطاعة بالزاد والراحلة ، فحجتهم الأحاديث   الواردة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بتفسير الاستطاعة في الآية بالزاد   والراحلة . وقد روي عنه ذلك من حديث  ابن عمر  ، ومن حديث  ابن عباس  ، ومن حديث أنس  ، ومن حديث عائشة  ، ومن حديث   [ ص: 311 ] جابر  ، ومن حديث  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  ، ومن حديث  ابن مسعود  ا هـ . 

 أما حديث  ابن عمر  فقد أخرجه الترمذي  ،  وابن ماجه  من طريق إبراهيم بن يزيد الخوزي  ، عن  محمد بن عباد بن جعفر المخزومي  ، عن  ابن عمر    . وقال الترمذي  بعد أن ساقه : هذا حديث حسن والعمل عليه عند أهل العلم : أن الرجل إذا ملك زادا وراحلة وجب عليه الحج . وإبراهيم بن يزيد هو الخوزي المكي  ، وقد تكلم فيه بعض أهل العلم من قبل حفظه . انتهى من الترمذي    . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : تحسين الترمذي  رحمه الله لهذا الحديث لا وجه له ; لأن إبراهيم الخوزي  المذكور متروك لا يحتج بحديثه ، كما جزم به غير واحد . وقد نقل الزيلعي  في نصب الراية عن الترمذي    : أنه لما ساق الحديث المذكور ، قال فيه : حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديث إبراهيم بن يزيد الخوزي    . وقد تكلم فيه بعض أهل العلم من قبل حفظه . ا هـ . 

 ومقتضى ما نقل الزيلعي  عنه أنه لم يحسنه ، وإنما وصفه بالغرابة ، وهذا الذي ذكره الزيلعي  ذكره الترمذي  في موضع آخر ، وقد علمت أن إبراهيم الخوزي  لا يحتج به . فلا يكون حديث هو في إسناده حسنا . 

 قال صاحب نصب الراية : وله طريق آخر عند  الدارقطني  في سننه أخرجه محمد بن الحجاج المصفر  ، ثنا  جرير بن حازم  ، عن  محمد بن عباد بن جعفر  ، عن  ابن عمر  مرفوعا ، ومحمد بن الحجاج المصفر  ضعيف . اهـ . وهو كما قال الزيلعي  ضعيف . قال في الميزان فيه : روى عباس  عن يحيى  ليس بثقة . وقال أحمد    : قد تركنا حديثه . وقال  البخاري  عن شعبة    : سكتوا عنه ، وقال  النسائي    : متروك . ثم ذكر بعض عجائبه ، وعلى كل حال فهو لا يحتج به . 

 واعلم أن إبراهيم بن يزيد الخوزي  كما تابعه في هذه الرواية  جرير بن حازم  من طريق محمد بن الحجاج المصفر  الذي ذكرنا آنفا ، أنه لا يحتج به ، فقد تابعه أيضا فيها غيره من الضعفاء . 

 قال الزيلعي  في نصب الراية بعد أن ذكر حديث إبراهيم الخوزي  المذكور ، عند الترمذي  ،  وابن ماجه    : ورواه  الدارقطني  ، ثم البيهقي  في سننهما . 

 قال  الدارقطني    : وقد تابع  إبراهيم بن يزيد  عليه محمد بن عبد الله بن عبيد بن عمير الليثي  ،   [ ص: 312 ] فرواه عن  محمد بن عباد  ، عن  ابن عمر  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كذلك . انتهى . وهذا الذي أشار إليه رواه  ابن عدي  في الكامل وأعله بمحمد بن عبد الله الليثي  ، وأسند تضعيفه عن  النسائي   وابن معين  ثم قال : والحديث معروف بإبراهيم بن يزيد الخوزي  ، وهو من هذه الطريق غريب . ثم ذكر عن البيهقي  تضعيف إبراهيم  المذكور . قال : وروي من أوجه أخر كلها ضعيفة . وروي عن  ابن عباس  من قوله : ورويناه من أوجه صحيحة ، عن الحسن  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرسلا ، وفيه قوة لهذا السند . انتهى . ثم قال الزيلعي  بعد   هذا الكلام الذي نقلناه عنه : قال الشيخ في الإمام قوله : فيه قوة ، فيه   نظر . لأن المعروف عندهم : أن الطريق إذا كان واحدا ، ورواه الثقات مرسلا ،   وانفرد ضعيف برفعه ، أن يعللوا المسند بالمرسل ، ويحملوا الغلط على رواية   الضعيف . فإذا كان ذلك موجبا لضعف المسند ، فكيف يكون تقوية له . اهـ .  وهو  كما قال ، كما هو معروف في الأصول وعلم الحديث . ثم قال الزيلعي    : قال - يعني الشيخ - في الإمام : والذي أشار إليه من قول  ابن عباس  ، رواه  أبو بكر بن المنذر  ، حدثنا علان بن المغيرة  ، ثنا  أبو صالح عبد الله بن صالح  ، حدثني معاوية بن صالح  ، عن علي بن أبي طلحة  ، عن  ابن عباس  ، قوله . والمرسل رواه  سعيد بن منصور  في سننه ، حدثنا هشام  ، ثنا يونس  عن الحسن  قال : لما نزلت ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا   [ 3 \ 97 ] قال رجل : يا رسول الله ، وما السبيل ؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم " زاد وراحلة "   . انتهى . 

 حدثنا الهيثم  ، ثنا منصور  ، عن الحسن  مثله . 

 حدثنا خالد بن عبد الله  ، عن يونس  ، عن الحسن  مثله . قال : وهذه أسانيد صحيحة إلا أنها مرسلة . وقال ابن المنذر    : لا يثبت الحديث الذي فيه ذكر الزاد والراحلة مسندا ، والصحيح رواية الحسن  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرسلا ، وأما المسند فإنما رواه  إبراهيم بن يزيد  ، وهو متروك ، ضعفه  ابن معين  وغيره . اهـ . من نصب الراية . 

 وبهذا تعلم أن حديث  ابن عمر  المذكور لم يسند من وجه صحيح ، ولم يثبت ; لأن إبراهيم الخوزي  متروك ، ومحمد بن الحجاج المصفر  الذي ذكرنا أن إبراهيم  تابعه عليه  جرير بن حازم  من طريقه لا يحتج به كما بيناه ، وقد بينا أن متابعة محمد بن عبد الله بن عبيد بن عمير الليثي  لا تقويه ; لأنه ضعيف ، ضعفه  النسائي  ، وأعل الحديث به  ابن عدي  في الكامل . وقال الذهبي  في الميزان : ضعفه  ابن معين  ، وقال  البخاري    : منكر الحديث . وقال  النسائي    : متروك . . اهـ منه . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (318)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 313 إلى صـ 318
*


*
*
* [ ص: 313 ] وأما مرسل  الحسن البصري  المذكور ، وإن كان إسناده صحيحا إلى الحسن  ، فلا يحتج به ; لأن مراسيل الحسن  رحمه الله لا يحتج بها . 

 قال ابن حجر  في تهذيب التهذيب : وقال  الدارقطني    : مراسيل الحسن  فيها ضعف . وقال في تهذيب التهذيب أيضا : وقال محمد بن سعد    : كان الحسن  جامعا   عالما رفيعا فقيها ثقة ، مأمونا ، عابدا ، ناسكا ، كثير العلم ، فصيحا ،   جميلا ، وسيما ، وكان ما أسند من حديثه وروى عمن سمع منه ، فهو حجة ، وما   أرسل فليس بحجة . 

 وقال صاحب تدريب الراوي في شرح تقريب النواوي    : وقال  أحمد بن حنبل    : مرسلات  سعيد بن المسيب  أصح المرسلات ، ومرسلات  إبراهيم النخعي  لا بأس بها ، وليس في المرسلات أضعف من مرسلات الحسن  وعطاء    ; فإنهما كانا يأخذان عن كل واحد . انتهى . ثم قال بعد هذا الكلام : وقال العراقي    : مراسيل الحسن  عندهم شبه الريح ، وعدم الاحتجاج بمراسيل الحسن  هو المشهور عند المحدثين . وقال بعض أهل العلم : هي صحاح إذا رواها عنه الثقات . قال ابن حجر  في تهذيب التهذيب : وقال  ابن المديني    : مرسلات الحسن  إذا رواها عنه الثقات صحاح ، ما أقل ما يسقط منها . وقال أبو زرعة    : كل شيء يقول الحسن    : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ، وجدت له أصلا ثابتا ما خلا أربعة أحاديث . اهـ . 

 فهذا هو جملة الكلام في حديث  ابن عمر  عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه فسر الاستطاعة بالزاد والراحلة ، وقد علمت أنه لم يثبت من وجه صحيح ، بحسب صناعة علم الحديث ، وأما حديث  ابن عباس  ، فرواه  ابن ماجه  في سننه : حدثنا  سويد بن سعيد  ، ثنا هشام بن سليمان القرشي  ، عن  ابن جريج  قال ، وأخبرنيه أيضا ، عن ابن عطاء  ، عن عكرمة  ، عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " الزاد والراحلة " يعني قوله : من استطاع إليه سبيلا   [ 3 \ 97 ] وهذا الإسناد فيه هشام بن سليمان بن عكرمة بن خالد بن العاص القرشي المخزومي  قال فيه أبو حاتم    : مضطرب الحديث ، ومحله الصدق ، ما أرى به بأسا . وقال  العقيلي    : في حديثه عن غير  ابن جريج  وهم ، وقال فيه ابن حجر  في التقريب : مقبول . اهـ . 

 وقد أخرج له مسلم  ، وقال  البخاري  في صحيحه في البيوع : وقال لي  إبراهيم بن المنذر    : أنبأنا هشام  ، أخبرنا  ابن جريج  ، سمعت  ابن أبي مليكة  ، عن  نافع مولى ابن عمر   [ ص: 314 ] قال : " أيما ثمرة بيعت ، ثم أبرت " وذكر الحديث من قوله . وهذا يدل على أنه أيضا من رجال  البخاري    . وقال ابن حجر  في تهذيب التهذيب بعد أن ذكر هذا الكلام الذي ذكرنا : وأما كون المتقدمين لم يذكروه في رجال  البخاري    ; فلأن  البخاري  لم يخرج له سوى هذا الموضع في المتابعات ، وأورده بألفاظ الشواهد . انتهى منه . 

 وبما ذكرنا تعلم أن حديث  ابن عباس  هذا عند  ابن ماجه  لا يقل عن درجة الحسن  ، مع أنه معتضد بما تقدم ، وبما سيأتي إن شاء الله تعالى . 

 وقال الزيلعي  في نصب الراية : وأخرج حديث  ابن عباس  المذكور  الدارقطني  في سننه ، عن داود بن الزبرقان  ، عن عبد الملك  ، عن عطاء  عن  ابن عباس  ، وأخرج أيضا عن حصين بن المخارق  ، عن محمد بن خالد  ، عن  سماك بن حرب  ، عن عكرمة  ، عن  ابن عباس  قال : قيل يا رسول الله ، الحج كل عام ؟ قال " لا بل حجة " ، قيل : " فما السبيل إليه ؟ قال : الزاد والراحلة "   . انتهى . 

 ثم قال : وداود  وحصين  كلاهما ضعيفان . اهـ . وداود بن الزبرقان  المذكور قال فيه ابن حجر  في التقريب : متروك ، وكذبه الأزدي  ، وحصين بن مخارق  المذكور قال فيه الذهبي  في الميزان : قال  الدارقطني    : يضع الحديث ، ونقل  ابن الجوزي  أن  ابن حبان  قال : لا يجوز الاحتجاج به . اهـ . 

 وهذا حاصل ما في حديث  ابن عباس  المذكور . وأما حديث أنس  فقد أخرجه الحاكم  في المستدرك : حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن حازم  الحافظ بالكوفة  ، وأبو سعيد إسماعيل بن أحمد التاجر  ، قالا : ثنا علي بن عباس بن الوليد البجلي  ، ثنا علي بن سعيد بن مسروق الكندي  ، ثنا  ابن أبي زائدة  ، عن  سعيد بن أبي عروبة  ، عن قتادة  ، عن أنس  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله تبارك وتعالى : ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا   [ 3 \ 97 ] قال : قيل : يا رسول الله ، ما السبيل ؟ قال " الزاد والراحلة " ثم قال : هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين ، ولم يخرجاه . وقد تابع  حماد بن سلمة  سعيدا  على روايته عن قتادة  ، حدثناه أبو نصر أحمد بن سهل بن حمدويه الفقيه  ببخارى  ، ثنا  صالح بن محمد بن حبيب  الحافظ ، ثنا أبو أمية عمرو بن هشام الحراني  ، ثنا  أبو قتادة  ، ثنا  حماد بن سلمة  ، عن قتادة  ، عن أنس  رضي الله عنه : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل عن قول الله : من استطاع إليه سبيلا   [ 3 \ 97 ] فقيل : ما السبيل ؟ قال : " الزاد والراحلة " ثم قال : هذا حديث صحيح على شرط مسلم    . ولم يخرجاه . انتهى من المستدرك . وأقره على   [ ص: 315 ] تصحيح الطريقين المذكورتين الحافظ الذهبي  ، فحديث أنس  هذا صحيح كما ترى ، وقال صاحب نصب الراية : ورواه  الدارقطني  في سننه بالإسنادين . اهـ . 

 وأما حديث عائشة  فقد قال صاحب نصب الراية : أخرجه  الدارقطني  في سننه عن عتاب بن أعين  ، عن  سفيان الثوري  ، عن  يونس بن عبيد  ، عن الحسن  ، عن أمه عن عائشة  قالت : سأل رجل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن قوله تعالى : ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا قال " السبيل : الزاد والراحلة "   . انتهى . رواه  العقيلي  في كتاب الضعفاء ، وأعله بعتاب  وقال : إن في حديثه وهما . انتهى . 

 وقال البيهقي  في كتاب المعرفة : وليس بمحفوظ ، ثم أخرجه البيهقي  ، عن  أبي داود الحفري  ، عن سفيان  ، عن يونس  ، عن الحسن  ، قال : سئل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن السبيل ؟ فقال " الزاد والراحلة "   . اهـ . 

 وقد علمت مما ذكرنا : أن حديث عائشة  المذكور أعله  العقيلي  بعتاب بن أعين  ، وقال : إن في حديثه وهما ، وأن البيهقي  قال : ليس بمحفوظ . وقد قال الذهبي  في الميزان في عتاب  المذكور ، قال  العقيلي    : في حديثه وهم . روى عنه  هشام بن عبيد الله  حديثا خولف في سنده . انتهى منه . 

 وأما مرسل الحسن  الذي أشار له ، فقد قدمنا الكلام عليه مستوفى قريبا . 

 وأما حديث جابر  ، فقد قال صاحب نصب الراية : أخرجه  الدارقطني  ، عن محمد بن عبد الله بن عبيد بن عمير  ، عن أبي الزبير  أو  عمرو بن دينار  ، عن  جابر بن عبد الله  رضي الله عنهما بلفظ حديث عائشة  ، ومحمد بن عبد الله بن عبيد الله الليثي  تركوه ، وأجمعوا على ضعفه ، وقد تقدم ، وقد قدمنا أن محمدا  المذكور لا يحتج به . وبهذا تعلم أن حديث جابر  المذكور لا يصلح للاحتجاج . 

 وأما حديث  ابن مسعود  فقد قال صاحب نصب الراية : أخرجه  الدارقطني  ، عن بهلول بن عبيد  ، عن  حماد بن أبي سليمان  ، عن إبراهيم  ، عن علقمة  عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  بنحوه . وبهلول بن عبيد  ، قال أبو حاتم    : ذاهب الحديث . اهـ . 

 وقال الذهبي  في الميزان في بهلول  المذكور : قال أبو حاتم    : ضعيف الحديث ذاهب . وقال أبو زرعة    : ليس بشيء ، وقال  ابن حبان    : يسرق الحديث . انتهى منه . 

 وبما ذكر تعلم أن حديث  ابن مسعود  المذكور ليس بصالح للاحتجاج ، وأما حديث   [ ص: 316 ]  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  ، فقد قال صاحب نصب الراية أيضا : أخرجه  الدارقطني  أيضا عن  ابن لهيعة  ، ومحمد بن عبيد الله العرزمي  عن أبيه عن جده بنحوه .  وابن لهيعة  والعرزمي  ضعيفان . قال الشيخ في الإمام : وقد أخرج  الدارقطني  هذا الحديث عن جابر  ، وأنس  ،  وعبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  ،  وعبد الله بن مسعود  ، وعائشة  ، وليس فيها إسناد يحتج به . انتهى منه . 

 هذا هو حاصل روايات الأحاديث الواردة بتفسير السبيل في الآية بالزاد   والراحلة . وقال غير واحد : إن هذا الحديث لا يثبت مسندا ، وأنه ليس له   طريق صحيحة ، إلا الطريق التي أرسلها الحسن    . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر لي والله تعالى أعلم : أن   حديث الزاد والراحلة المذكور ثابت لا يقل عن درجة الاحتجاج ; لأن  الطريقين  اللتين أخرجهما به الحاكم  في المستدرك عن أنس  قال : كلتاهما صحيحة الإسناد ، وأقر تصحيحهما الحافظ الذهبي  ، ولم يتعقبه بشيء ، والدعوى على  سعيد بن أبي عروبة   وحماد بن سلمة  في روايتهما الحديث ، عن أنس  ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنها غلط ، وأن الصحيح عن قتادة  عن الحسن  مرسلا - دعوى لا مستند لها ، بل هي تغليط وتوهيم للعدول المشهورين من غير استناد إلى دليل . 

 والصحيح عند المحققين من الأصوليين والمحدثين : أن الحديث إذا جاء من طريق صحيحة ، وجاء من طرق أخرى غير صحيحة ،   فلا تكون تلك الطرق علة في الصحيحة ، إذا كان رواتها لم يخالفوا جميع   الحفاظ ، بل انفراد الثقة العدل بما لم يخالف فيه غيره مقبول عند المحققين .   

 فرواية  سعيد بن أبي عروبة   وحماد بن سلمة  الحديث المذكور عن قتادة  عن أنس  مرفوعا   لم يخالفوا فيها غيرهم ، بل حفظوا ما لم يحفظه غيرهم ، ومن حفظ حجة على  من  لم يحفظ ، فادعاء الغلط عليهما بلا دليل غلط ، وقول النووي  في شرح المهذب : وروى الحاكم  حديث أنس  ، وقال : وهو صحيح ، ولكن الحاكم  متساهل كما سبق بيانه مرات . والله أعلم . 

 يجاب عنه بأنا لو سلمنا أن الحاكم  متساهل في التصحيح ، لا يلزم من ذلك أنه لا يقبل له تصحيح مطلقا . ورب تصحيح للحاكم  مطابق للواقع في نفس الأمر ، وتصحيحه لحديث أنس  المذكور لم يتساهل فيه ؛ ولذا لم يبد النووي  وجها لتساهله فيه ، ولم يتكلم   [ ص: 317 ] في أحد من رواته بل هو تصحيح مطابق . 

 فإن قيل : متابعة  حماد بن سلمة   لسعيد بن أبي عروبة  المذكورة ، راويها عن حماد  هو أبو قتادة عبد الله بن واقد الحراني  ، وهو متروك ، لا يحتج بحديثه ، كما جزم به غير واحد من العلماء بالرجال . وقال فيه ابن حجر  في التقريب : متروك ، فقد تساهل الحاكم  في قوله : إن هذه الطريق على شرط مسلم  ، مع أن في إسنادها أبا قتادة  المذكور . 

 فالجواب : أن أبا قتادة  المذكور ، وإن ضعفه الأكثرون ، فقد وثقه  الإمام أحمد  وأثنى عليه ، وناهيك بتوثيق  الإمام أحمد  وثنائه ، وذكر ابن حجر  والذهبي    : أن عبد الله بن أحمد  قال لأبيه : إن يعقوب بن إسماعيل بن صبيح  ذكر أن أبا قتادة  المذكور كان يكذب ، فعظم ذلك عنده جدا ، وأثنى عليه وقال : إنه يتحرى الصدق . قال : ولقد رأيته يشبه أصحاب الحديث . وقال أحمد  في موضع آخر : ما به بأس ، رجل صالح ، يشبه أهل النسك ربما أخطأ . وفي إحدى الروايتين عن  ابن معين  أنه قال : أبو قتادة الحراني  ثقة . ذكرها عنه ابن حجر  والذهبي  ،   وقول من قال : لعله كبر فاختلط ، تخمين وظن لا يثبت به اختلاطه ، ومعلوم   أن المقرر في الأصول وعلوم الحديث : أن الصحيح أن التعديل يقبل مجملا ،   والتجريح لا يقبل إلا مفصلا ، مع أن رواية  سعيد بن أبي عروبة  ، عن أنس  ليس في أحد من رواتها كلام . 

 ومما يؤيد ذلك موافقة الحافظ النقادة الذهبي  للحاكم  على تصحيح متابعة حماد  ، مع أن حديث أنس  الصحيح المذكور معتضد بمرسل الحسن  ، ولا سيما على قول من يقول : إن مراسيله صحاح ، إذا روتها عنه الثقات  كابن المديني  وغيره ، كما قدمناه . 

 ويؤيد ذلك أن مشهور مذهب مالك  ، وأبي حنيفة  ، وأحمد  الاحتجاج   بالمرسل كما قدمناه مرارا ، ويؤيده أيضا الأحاديث المتعددة التي ذكرنا ،   وإن كانت ضعافا ؛ لأنها تقوي غيرها ، ولا سيما حديث  ابن عباس  ، فإنا قد ذكرنا سنده ، وبينا أنه لا يقل عن درجة الاحتجاج . 

 وقال الشوكاني  في نيل الأوطار : ولا يخفى أن هذه الطرق يقوي بعضها بعضا ، فتصلح للاحتجاج . 

 ومما يؤيد الحديث المذكور أن أكثر أهل العلم على العمل به ، كما قدمنا عن  أبي عيسى الترمذي  أنه قال في حديث : الزاد والراحلة ، والعمل عليه عند أهل العلم ، وقد بينا أنه   [ ص: 318 ] قول الأكثرين ، منهم الأئمة الثلاثة . 

أبو حنيفة  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد    . 

 فالحاصل : أن حديث الزاد والراحلة ، لا يقل بمجموع طرقه عن درجة القبول والاحتجاج . 

 وأظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي أن المعتبر في ذلك ما يبلغه ذهابا وإيابا . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر لي والله تعالى أعلم : أن   حديث الزاد والراحلة ، وإن كان صالحا للاحتجاج لا يلزم منه أن القادر على   المشي على رجليه بدون مشقة فادحة لا يلزمه الحج ، إن كان عاجزا عن تحصيل   الراحلة ، بل يلزمه الحج ; لأنه يستطيع إليه سبيلا ، كما أن صاحب الصنعة   التي يحصل منها قوته في سفر الحج ، يجب عليه الحج ; لأن قدرته على تحصيل   الزاد في طريقه كتحصيله بالفعل . 
فإن قيل : كيف قلتم بوجوبه على القادر على المشي على رجليه ، دون الراحلة   مع اعترافكم بقبول تفسير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم السبيل بالزاد والراحلة ،   وذلك يدل على أن المشي على الرجلين ليس من السبيل المذكور في الآية . 

 فالجواب من وجهين : 

 الأول : أن الظاهر المتبادر أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم فسر الآية بأغلب حالات   الاستطاعة ; لأن الغالب أن أكثر الحجاج أفاقيون ، قادمون من بلاد بعيدة ،   والغالب عجز الإنسان عن المشي على رجليه في المسافات الطويلة ، وعدم  إمكان  سفره بلا زاد ، ففسر صلى الله عليه وسلم الآية بالأغلب ، والقاعدة  المقررة  في الأصول : أن النص إذا كان جاريا على الأمر الغالب ، لا يكون له مفهوم مخالفة ، ولأجل هذا منع جماهير العلماء تزويج الرجل ربيبته التي لم تكن في حجره قائلين : إن قوله تعالى : اللاتي في حجوركم     [ 4 \ 23 ] جرى على الغالب ، فلا مفهوم مخالفة له كما قدمناه مرارا ،   وإذا كان أغلب حالات الاستطاعة الزاد والراحلة ، وجرى الحديث على ذلك فلا   مفهوم مخالفة له ، فيجب الحج على القادر على المشي على رجليه ، إما لعدم   طول المسافة ، وإما لقوة ذلك الشخص على المشي ، وكذلك يجب على ذي الصنعة   التي يحصل منها قوته في سفره ، لأنه في حكم واجد الزاد في المعنى ، والعلم   عند الله تعالى . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (319)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 319 إلى صـ 325

*
*  الوجه الثاني : أن  الله جل وعلا سوى في كتابه بين الحاج الراكب والحاج  الماشي على رجليه .  وقدم الماشي على الراكب ، وذلك في قوله تعالى :   [ ص: 319 ] وأذن في الناس بالحج يأتوك رجالا وعلى كل ضامر يأتين من كل فج عميق   [ 22 \ 27 ] . 

 وقد قدمنا الكلام على هذه الآية الكريمة مستوفى ، هذا هو حاصل ما يتعلق بالمستطيع بنفسه .
وأما ما يسمونه المستطيع بغيره فهو نوعان : 

 الأول منهما : هو من لا يقدر على الحج بنفسه ، لكونه زمنا ، أو هرما ونحو ذلك ، ولكنه له مال يدفعه إلى من يحج عنه ، فهل يلزمه الحج نظرا إلى أنه مستطيع بغيره ، فيدخل في عموم : من استطاع إليه سبيلا   [ 3 \ 97 ] ؟ أو لا يجب عليه الحج ; لأنه عاجز غير مستطيع بالنظر إلى نفسه ، فلا يدخل في عموم الآية ؟ 

 وبالقول الأول قال  الشافعي  وأصحابه ; فيلزمه عندهم أجرة أجير يحج عنه بشرط أن يجد ذلك بأجرة المثل . قال النووي    : وبه قال جمهور العلماء ، منهم  علي بن أبي طالب  ،  والحسن البصري  ،  والثوري  ، وأبو حنيفة  ، وأحمد  ، وإسحاق  ، وابن المنذر  ، وداود    . وقال مالك    : لا يجب عليه ذلك ، ولا يجب إلا أن يقدر على الحج بنفسه ، واحتج مالك  بقوله تعالى : وأن ليس للإنسان إلا ما سعى   [ 53 \ 39 ] وبقوله تعالى : من استطاع إليه سبيلا     [ 3 \ 97 ] ، وهذا لا يستطيع بنفسه ، فيصدق عليه اسم غير المستطيع ،   وبأنها عبادة لا تصح فيها النيابة مع القدرة ، فكذلك مع العجز كالصلاة ،   واحتج الأكثرون القائلون بوجوب الحج عليه بأحاديث رواها الجماعة . 

 منها : ما رواه  البخاري  في صحيحه : حدثنا أبو عاصم  ، عن  ابن جريح  ، عن  ابن شهاب  ، عن  سليمان بن يسار  ، عن  ابن عباس  ، عن  الفضل بن عباس  رضي الله عنهم : أن امرأة ( ح ) حدثنا  موسى بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا  عبد العزيز بن أبي سلمة  ، حدثنا  ابن شهاب  عن  سليمان بن يسار  ، عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : جاءت امرأة من خثعم  عام   حجة الوداع قالت : يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، إن فريضة الله  أدركت  أبي شيخا كبيرا لا يستطيع أن يستوي على الراحلة ، فهل يقضي عنه أن  أحج عنه  ؟ قال : " نعم "   . وفي رواية في صحيح  البخاري  عن  ابن عباس  فقالت : إن فريضة الله أدركت أبي شيخا كبيرا لا يثبت على الراحلة ، أفأحج عنه ؟ قال : " نعم " ، وذلك في حجة الوداع . 

 وفي لفظ في صحيح  البخاري  ، عن  ابن عباس    : إن فريضة الله على عباده في الحج   [ ص: 320 ] أدركت أبي شيخا كبيرا لا يثبت على الراحلة ; أفأحج عنه ؟ قال : " نعم " وذلك في حجة الوداع . اهـ . 

 وقال مسلم  في صحيحه : حدثنا يحيى بن يحيى  ، قال : قرأت على مالك  ، عن  ابن شهاب  ، عن  سليمان بن يسار  ، عن  عبد الله بن عباس    :   " أنه كان الفضل  رديف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فجاءت امرأة من خثعم  تستفتيه ، فجعل الفضل  ينظر إليها وتنظر إليه ، فجعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصرف وجه الفضل  إلى   الشق الآخر ، قالت : يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، إن فريضة الله  على  عباده في الحج أدركت أبي شيخا كبيرا لا يستطيع أن يثبت على الراحلة ،   أفأحج عنه ؟ قال : " نعم "   . وذلك في حجة الوداع . 

 وفي لفظ لمسلم  قالت   : يا رسول الله ، إن أبي شيخ كبير عليه فريضة الله في الحج ، وهو لا   يستطيع أن يستوي على ظهر بعيره . قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فحجي   عنه "   . اهـ . 

 وهذا الحديث الذي اتفق عليه الشيخان أخرجه باقي الجماعة ، إلا أن بعضهم يرويه عن  ابن عباس    ; وهو عبد الله  ، وبعضهم يرويه عن أخيه  الفضل بن عباس  ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 وقال أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا حفص بن عمر  ،  ومسلم بن إبراهيم  بمعناه قالا : حدثنا شعبة  ، عن النعمان بن سالم  ، عن عمرو بن أوس  ، عن أبي رزين    - قال حفص  في حديثه : رجل من بني عامر    - أنه قال : يا رسول الله ، إن أبي شيخ كبير لا يستطيع الحج ، ولا العمرة ، ولا الظعن . قال : " احجج عن أبيك واعتمر " وقال  أبو عيسى الترمذي    : حدثنا يوسف بن عيسى  ، نا  وكيع  عن شعبة  ، عن النعمان بن سالم  ، عن عمرو بن أوس  ، عن أبي رزين العقيلي  أنه أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله ، إن أبي شيخ كبير . إلى آخر الحديث كلفظ أبي داود  الذي ذكرنا ، ثم قال : قال أبو عيسى    : هذا حديث حسن صحيح ، وإنما ذكرت العمرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث : أن يعتمر الرجل عن غيره ، وأبو رزين العقيلي اسمه لقيط بن عامر    . انتهى منه . 

 وحديث أبي رزين  هذا أخرجه  ابن ماجه  عن  أبي بكر بن أبي شيبة  ، وعن علي بن محمد  ، قال : حدثنا  وكيع  ، عن شعبة  به نحو ما تقدم . وأخرجه الحاكم  في المستدرك وقال : هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين ، ولم يخرجاه . 

 وقال الترمذي  بعد ذكره  الحديث المتفق عليه  في قصة استفتاء الخثعمية ما نصه : وقد صح عن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم في  هذا الباب غير حديث . والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم من    [ ص: 321 ] أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم ، وبه يقول  الثوري  ،  وابن المبارك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وإسحاق  ، يرون أن يحج عن الميت . 

 وقال مالك    : إذا أوصى أن يحج عنه حج عنه ، وقد رخص بعضهم أن يحج عن الحي ، إذا كان كبيرا أو بحال لا يقدر أن يحج ، وهو قول  ابن المبارك   والشافعي    . انتهى من سنن الترمذي    . 

 وقال  النسائي  في سننه : أخبرنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم  ، قال : أنبأنا  وكيع  ، قال : حدثنا شعبة  ، عن النعمان بن سالم  إلى آخر السند والمتن ، كما ذكرناه آنفا عند الترمذي    . اهـ . 

 وعن علي  رضي الله عنه : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جاءته امرأة شابة من خثعم  فقالت   : إن أبي كبير ، وقد أفند وأدركته فريضة الله في الحج ، ولا يستطيع  أداءها  فيجزئ عنه أن أؤديها عنه ؟ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "  نعم " رواه أحمد   والترمذي  ، وصححه . انتهى منهما بواسطة نقل المجد في المنتقى والنووي  في شرح المهذب . 

 وقال الشوكاني  في نيل الأوطار : وحديث علي  أخرجه أيضا البيهقي    . اهـ . وقوله في هذا الحديث : وقد أفند ؛ أي : خرف وضعف عقله من الهرم . 

 وقال  النسائي  في سننه : أخبرنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم  ، قال : أنبأنا جرير  ، عن منصور  ، عن مجاهد  ، عن يوسف بن الزبير  ، عن عبد الله بن الزبير  ، قال : جاء رجل من خثعم  إلى   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : إن أبي شيخ كبير لا يستطيع الركوب ،   وأدركته فريضة الله في الحج فهل يجزئ أن أحج عنه ؟ قال " أنت أكبر ولده ؟   قال : نعم ، قال : أرأيت لو كان عليه دين أكنت تقضيه ؟ قال : نعم . قال :   فحج عنه " وفي لفظ  للنسائي  ، عن  ابن عباس  قال : قال   رجل : يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، إن أبي مات ولم يحج ، أفأحج عنه  ؟  قال " أرأيت لو كان على أبيك دين أكنت قاضيه ؟ " قال : نعم ، قال :  فدين  الله أحق " وفي لفظ عند  النسائي  ، عن  ابن عباس    : أن   رجلا سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن أبي أدركه الحج وهو شيخ كبير لا   يثبت على راحلته ، فإن شددته خشيت أن يموت ، أفأحج عنه ؟ قال " أرأيت لو   كان عليه دين فقضيته ، أكان مجزئا ؟ قال : نعم . قال : فحج عن أبيك "   . اهـ من سنن  النسائي    . 

 وحديث ابن الزبير  الذي ذكرناه آنفا عند  النسائي  قال المجد في المنتقى : رواه  الإمام أحمد   والنسائي  بمعناه . 

 وقال الشوكاني    : قال الحافظ : إن إسناده صالح . انتهى . والأحاديث بمثل هذا كثيرة . 

 [ ص: 322 ] وأما  النوع الثاني من نوعي  المستطيع بغيره ، فهو من لا يقدر على الحج بنفسه ،  وليس له مال يدفعه لمن  يحج عنه ، ولكن له ولد يطيعه إذا أمره بالحج والولد  مستطيع ، فهل يجب الحج  على الوالد ، ويلزمه أمر الولد بالحج عنه لأنه  مستطيع بغيره ؟ فيه خلاف  بين أهل العلم . 

 قال النووي  في شرح المهذب : فرع في مذاهبهم في المعضوب إذا لم يجد ما لا يحج به غيره ، فوجد من يطيعه   ; قد ذكرنا أن مذهبنا وجوب الحج عليه . وقال مالك  وأبو حنيفة  وأحمد    : لا يجب عليه ، وقد علمت أن مالكا  احتج في مسألة العاجز الذي له مال بقوله تعالى : وأن ليس للإنسان إلا ما سعى   [ 53 \ 39 ] وبأنه عاجز بنفسه فهو غير مستطيع إلى الحج سبيلا ، إلى آخر ما تقدم ، وبأن  سعيد بن منصور  وغيره رووا عن  ابن عمر  بإسناد صحيح : أنه لا يحج أحد عن أحد ، ونحوه عن الليث  ومالك  ،   وأن الذين خالفوه احتجوا بالأحاديث التي ذكرنا ، وفيها ألفاظ ظاهرها   الوجوب ، كتشبيهه بدين الآدمي ، وكقول السائل : يجزئ عنه أن أحج عنه ؟   والإجزاء دليل المطالبة ، وفي بعض رواياتها أن السائل يقول : إن عليه فريضة   الحج ، ويستأذن النبي في الحج عنه ، وهو صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يبين له  أن  الحج سقط عنه بزمانته وعجزه عن الثبوت على الراحلة ، وبقوله للولد "  أنت  أكبر ولده " وأمره بالحج عنه . 

 وأما الذين فرقوا بين وجود المعضوب مالا فأوجبوا عليه الحج ، وبين وجوده   ولدا يطيعه فلم يوجبوه عليه ; فلأن المال ملكه ، فعليه أن يستأجر به ،   والولد مكلف آخر ليس ملزما بفرض على شخص آخر ، ولأنه وإن كان له ولد فليس   بمستطيع ببدن ، ولا بزاد وراحلة ، ولو وجد إنسانا غير الولد يطيعه في الحج   عنه ، فهل يكون حكمه حكم الولد ؟ فيه خلاف معروف . وفي فروع الشافعية  توجيه  كل قول منها ، فانظره في النووي  في شرح المهذب ، وأظهرها أنه كالولد .
تنبيه 

 إذا مات الشخص ، ولم يحج ، وكان الحج قد وجب عليه لاستطاعته بنفسه أو بغيره عند من يقول بذلك ، وكان قد ترك مالا ،   فهل يجب أن يحج ويعتمر عنه من ماله ؟ في ذلك خلاف بين أهل العلم ، فقال   بعضهم : يجب أن يحج عنه ، ويعتمر عنه من تركته ، سواء مات مفرطا أو غير   مفرط ; لكون الموت عاجله عن الحج فورا . وبهذا قال  الشافعي  وأحمد    . 

 [ ص: 323 ] قال  ابن قدامة  في المغني : وبهذا قال الحسن   وطاوس   والشافعي    . وقال أبو حنيفة  ومالك    : يسقط بالموت ، فإن أوصى بذلك ، فهو في الثلث ، وبهذا قال  الشعبي  والنخعي  لأنه عبادة بدنية ، فتسقط بالموت كالصلاة ، واحتجوا أيضا بأن ظاهر القرآن كقوله : وأن ليس للإنسان إلا ما سعى     [ 53 \ 39 ] مقدم على ظاهر الأحاديث ، بل على صريحها ؛ لأنه أصح منها .   وأجاب المخالفون بأن الأحاديث مخصصة لعموم القرآن ، وبأن المعضوب وجب عليه   الحج بسعيه ، بتقديم المال وأجرة من يحج عنه . فهذا من سعيه ، وأجابوا عن   قياسه على الصلاة بأنها لا تدخلها النيابة ، بخلاف الحج ، والذين قالوا :   يجب أن يحج عنه من رأس ماله استدلوا بأحاديث جاءت في ذلك ، تقتضي أن من  مات  وقد وجب عليه الحج قبل موته ، أنه يحج عنه . 

 منها : ما رواه  البخاري  في صحيحه : حدثنا  موسى بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا أبو عوانة  ، عن أبي بشر  ، عن  سعيد بن جبير  ، عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : أن امرأة من جهينة  جاءت   إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقالت : إن أمي نذرت أن تحج فلم تحج حتى   ماتت ، أفأحج عنها ؟ قال : " نعم ، حجي عنها ، أرأيت لو كان على أمك دين   أكنت قاضيته ؟ اقضوا الله فالله أحق بالوفاء "   . اهـ . 

 والحج في هذا الحديث وإن كان منذورا فإيجاب الله له على عباده في كتابه   أقوى من إيجابه بالنذر . واستدل بالحديث المذكور بعض أهل العلم على صحة نذر   الحج ممن لم يحج . 

 قال ابن حجر  في الفتح :  فإذا حج أجزأه عن  حجة الإسلام ، عند الجمهور ، وعليه الحج عن النذر . وقيل  : يجزئ عن النذر ،  ثم يحج حجة الإسلام . وقيل : يجزئ عنهما . 

 وقال  البخاري  أيضا في كتاب الأيمان والنذور : حدثنا آدم  ، حدثنا شعبة  ، عن أبي بشر  ، عن  سعيد بن جبير  ، عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : أتى   رجل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال له : إن أختي نذرت أن تحج ، وإنها  ماتت  ؟ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لو كان عليها دين أكنت قاضيه ؟ "  قال  : نعم ، قال : " فاقض الله فهو أحق بالقضاء "   . اهـ . 

 وقال المجد في المنتقى بعد أن أشار لحديث  البخاري  هذا : وهو يدل على صحة الحج عن الميت من الوارث وغيره ، حيث لم يستفصله أوارث هو أو لا ؟ وشبهه بالدين . انتهى . 

 [ ص: 324 ] وقد  تقرر في الأصول : أن عدم  الاستفصال من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ أي :  طلب التفصيل في أحوال  الواقعة ، ينزل منزلة العموم القولي ، وإليه أشار في  مراقي السعود بقوله :  


**ونزلن ترك الاستفصال منزلة العموم في الأقوال* *

 وخالف في هذا الأصل أبو حنيفة  رحمه الله كما هو مقرر في الأصول ، مع بيان الخلاف في المسائل الفقهية ، تبعا للخلاف في هذا الأصل المذكور . 

 ومنها : ما رواه  النسائي  في سننه ، أخبرنا  محمد بن بشار  قال : حدثنا محمد  قال : حدثنا شعبة  ، عن أبي بشر  قال : سمعت  سعيد بن جبير  يحدث عن  ابن عباس    : أن   امرأة نذرت أن تحج فماتت ، فأتى أخوها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسأله عن   ذلك ؟ فقال " أرأيت لو كان على أختك دين أكنت قاضيه ؟ قال : نعم . قال : "   فاقضوا الله ، فهو أحق بالوفاء "   . انتهى . 

 وهذه الأحاديث التي ذكرنا في نذر الحج ، وقد بينا أن إيجاب الله فريضة   الحج أعظم من إيجابها بالنذر ، مع أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بقضائها   وشبهها بدين الآدمي ، وسنذكر أيضا إن شاء الله أحاديث ليس فيها نذر الحج .   

 قال  النسائي  في سننه : أخبرنا أبو عاصم خشيش بن أصرم النسائي  ، عن عبد الرزاق  ، قال : أنبأنا معمر  عن الحكم بن أبان  ، عن عكرمة  ، عن  ابن عباس  قال : قال رجل : يا رسول الله ، إن أبي مات ولم يحج ، أفأحج عنه ؟ قال " أرأيت لو كان على أبيك دين أكنت قاضيه ؟ " قال : نعم . قال : " فدين الله أحق "   . اهـ . 

 ورجال هذا الإسناد ثقات معروفون ، لا كلام في أحد منهم ، إلا الحكم بن أبان العدني    . وقد قال فيه  ابن معين  ،  والنسائي    : ثقة . وقال أبو زرعة    : صالح . وقال العجلي    : ثقة صاحب سنة . قال  ابن عيينة    : أتيت عدن  ، فلم أر مثل الحكم بن أبان  ، وعده  ابن حبان  في الثقات . وقال : ربما أخطأ . وإنما وقع المناكير في روايته ، من رواية ابنه إبراهيم  عنه ، وإبراهيم  ضعيف . وحكى  ابن خلفون  توثيقه عن  ابن نمير   وابن المديني   وأحمد بن حنبل    . اهـ . وقال  ابن عدي    : فيه ضعف . وقال  ابن خزيمة  في صحيحه : تكلم أهل المعرفة بالحديث في الاحتجاج بخبره . وبما ذكر تعلم صحة الاحتجاج بالحديث المذكور ، وليس فيه نذر الحج . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (320)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 326 إلى صـ 332
*
*

 وقال  النسائي  في سننه أيضا : أخبرنا عمران بن موسى  قال : حدثنا عبد الوارث  قال : حدثنا أبو التياح  ، قال : حدثني موسى بن سلمة الهذلي  ، أن  ابن عباس  قال : أمرت   [ ص: 325 ] امرأة سنان بن سلمة الجهني  ،   أن يسأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أن أمها ماتت ولم تحج ، أفيجزئ  عن  أمها أن تحج عنها ؟ قال : " نعم ، لو كان على أمها دين فقضته عنها ألم  يكن  يجزئ عنها ؟ فلتحج عن أمها " ، وهذا الإسناد صحيح . وفي لفظ عند  النسائي  أيضا ، عن  ابن عباس  ، بإسناد آخر : أن امرأة سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، عن أبيها ، مات ولم يحج . قال : " حجي عن أبيك " وإسناده صحيح أيضا . وأخرج  ابن ماجه  نحوه من حديث  ابن عباس  بإسناد آخر صحيح . 

 وقال المجد في المنتقى : وعن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : أتى   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجل ، فقال : إن أبي مات وعليه حجة الإسلام ،   أفأحج عنه ؟ قال " أرأيت لو أن أباك ترك دينا عليه أقضيته عنه ؟ " قال :   نعم ، قال : " فاحجج عن أبيك " رواه  الدارقطني    . انتهى من المنتقى . 

 وقال الترمذي  في سننه : حدثنا محمد بن عبد الأعلى  ، نا عبد الرزاق  ، عن  سفيان الثوري  ، عن عبد الله بن عطاء  عن  عبد الله بن بريدة  ، عن أبيه قال : جاءت امرأة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت : إن أمي ماتت ولم تحج ، أفأحج عنها ؟ قال " نعم ، حجي عنها "   . اهـ . ثم قال : قال أبو عيسى    : هذا حديث حسن صحيح . اهـ . وأخرج البيهقي  نحوه بإسناد صحيح . 

 وقال  الشافعي  في مسنده : أخبرنا  سعيد بن سالم  ، عن حنظلة  ، سمعت  طاوسا  يقول : أتت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم امرأة ، فقالت : إن أمي ماتت ، وعليها حج ، قال : " حجي عن أمك " ولا يخفى أن حديث  الشافعي  هذا مرسل ، ولكنه معتضد بما تقدم من الأحاديث ، وبما سيأتي إن شاء الله . 

 وقال  مسلم بن الحجاج  رحمه الله في صحيحه : وحدثني  علي بن حجر السعدي  ، حدثنا  علي بن مسهر أبو الحسن  ، عن عبد الله بن عطاء  ، عن  عبد الله بن بريدة  ، عن أبيه رضي الله عنه ، قال : بينا   أنا جالس عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، إذ أتته امرأة فقالت : إني   تصدقت على أمي بجارية ، وإنها ماتت قال : فقال " وجب أجرك وردها عليك   الميراث ، قالت : يا رسول الله ، إنه كان عليها صوم شهر أفأصوم عنها ؟ قال :   صومي عنها ، قالت : إنها لم تحج قط ، أفأحج عنها ؟ قال : حجي عنها   " . انتهى من صحيح مسلم    . 

 فهذه الأحاديث وأمثالها : هي حجة من قال : إن من وجب عليه الحج في الحياة ،   وترك مالا وجب أن يحج عنه ، وليست كلها ظاهرة في ذلك . ولكن بعضها ظاهر   فيه   [ ص: 326 ] كتشبيهه بدين  الآدمي ونحو ذلك  مما تقدم . وأجاب المخالفون بأن الحج أعمال بدنية ، وإن  كانت تحتاج إلى  مال . والأعمال البدنية تسقط بالموت ، فلا وجوب لعمل بعد  الموت ، والذي  يحج عنه متطوع ، وفاعل خيرا . قالوا : ووجه تشبيهه بالدين  انتفاع كل منهما  بذلك الفعل ، فالمدين ينتفع بقضاء الدين عنه ، والميت  ينتفع بالحج عنه ،  ولا يلزم من قضاء الدين عن أحد ، أن القضاء عنه واجب ،  بل يجوز أن يكون  قضاؤه عنه غير واجب عليه . 

 واحتجوا أيضا بأن جميع الأحاديث الواردة بالحج عن الميت : واردة بعد   الاستئذان في الحج عنه ، قالوا : والأمر بعد الاستئذان كالأمر بعد الحظر ،   فهو للإباحة ; لأن الاستئذان والحظر الأول كلاهما قرينة على صرف الأمر عن   الوجوب إلى الإباحة . 

 قال ابن السبكي  في جمع الجوامع في مبحث الأمر : فإن ورد بعد حظر - قال الإمام : أو استئذان - فللإباحة . وقال أبو الطيب  ، والشيرازي  ، والسمعاني  والإمام : للوجوب ، وتوقف  إمام الحرمين      . انتهى منه . فتراه صدر بأن الأمر بعد الاستئذان للإباحة ، والخلاف في   المسألة معروف ، وقد ذكرنا فيه أقوال أهل العلم ، في أبيات مراقي السعود  في  أول سورة المائدة . 

 ومن أمثلة كون الأمر بعد الاستئذان للإباحة     : أن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم لما سألوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عما   اصطادوه بالجوارح ، واستأذنوه في أكله ، نزل في ذلك قوله تعالى : فكلوا مما أمسكن عليكم   [ 5 \ 4 ] فصار هذا الأمر بالأكل للإباحة ; لأنه وارد بعد سؤال واستئذان . 

 ومن أمثلته من السنة : حديث مسلم    : أأصلي في مرابض الغنم ؟ قال " نعم " الحديث   ، فإن معنى " نعم " هنا : صل فيها . وهذا الأمر بالصلاة فيها للإباحة ;   لأنه بعد الاستئذان ، وخلاف أهل الأصول في مسألة الأمر بعد الحظر أو   الاستئذان معروف . 

 هذا هو حاصل كلامهم في المستطيع بغيره ، ووجوب الحج عمن وجب عليه في   الحياة ، ومات قبل أن يحج وترك مالا ، وقد علمت أدلتهم ومناقشتها . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الأحاديث التي ذكرنا تدل قطعا على مشروعية الحج عن المعضوب والميت . 

 وقد قدمنا أن الأظهر عندنا وجوب الحج فورا ، وعليه فلو فرط ، وهو قادر على   [ ص:  327 ] الحج  حتى مات مفرطا مع القدرة ، أنه يحج عنه من رأس ماله ، إن ترك  مالا ; لأن  فريضة الحج ترتبت في ذمته ، فكانت دينا عليه ، وقضاء دين الله  صرح النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم في الأحاديث المذكورة بأحقيته حيث قال :   " فدين الله أحق أن يقضى "   . 

 أما من عاجله الموت قبل التمكن ، فمات غير مفرط ،   فالظاهر لنا أنه لا إثم عليه ، ولا دين لله عليه ; لأنه لم يتمكن من أداء   الفعل حتى يترتب في ذمته ، ولن يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها ، وقد دلت   الأحاديث المذكورة على جواز حج الرجل عن المرأة وعكسه ، وعليه عامة العلماء ، ولم يخالف فيه إلا  الحسن بن صالح بن حي    . 

 والأحاديث المذكورة حجة عليه ، وقد قدمنا أن مالكا  رحمه الله ومن وافقوه ، لم يعملوا بظاهر هذه الأحاديث التي ذكرنا مع كثرتها وصحتها ; لأنها مخالفة عندهم لظاهر القرآن في قوله : وأن ليس للإنسان إلا ما سعى   [ 53 \ 39 ] . وقوله : من استطاع إليه سبيلا   [ 3 \ 97 ] والمعضوب والميت ليس واحد منهما بمستطيع ; لصدق قولك : إنه غير مستطيع بنفسه . 

 واعلم أن ما اشتهر عن مالك  من أنه يقول : لا يحج أحد عن أحد ; معناه عنده : أن الصحيح القادر لا يصح الحج عنه في الفرض . 

 والمعضوب عنده ليس بقادر ، وأحرى الميت ، فالحج عنهما من مالهما لا يلزم   عنده إلا بوصية ، فإن أوصى به صح من الثلث ، وتطوع وليه بالحج عنه ، خلاف   الأولى عنده ، بل مكروه . 

 والأفضل عنده أن يجعل ذلك المال الذي يحج به عنه في غير الحج ، كأن يتصدق   به عنه أو يعتق به عنه ونحو ذلك ، فإن أحرم بالحج عنه انعقد إحرامه وصح  حجه  عنه . 

 والحاصل : أن النيابة عن الصحيح في الفرض عنده ممنوعة ، وفي غير الفرض مكروهة ، والعاجز عنده لا فرض عليه أصلا للحج . 

 قال خليل بن إسحاق  في مختصره : ومنع استنابة صحيح في فرض ، وإلا كره . اهـ . 

 وقال شارحه الخطاب    :  ويدخل في قول  المصنف : وإلا كره ، بحسب الظاهر ثلاث صور : استنابة الصحيح  في النفل ،  واستنابة العاجز في الفرض وفي النفل ، لكن في التحقيق ليس هنا  إلا صورتان ;  لأن العاجز لا فريضة عليه . اهـ . 

 واعلم أن بعض المالكية حمل الكراهة المذكورة على التحريم ، والأحاديث التي ذكرنا حجة على مالك  ومن وافقه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
[ ص: 328 ] تنبيه 

 اعلم أن ما عليه جمهور العلماء من جواز الحج عن المعضوب والميت محله   فيما إذا كان الذي يحج عنهما قد حج عن نفسه حجة الإسلام ، خلافا لمن لم   يشترط ذلك ، واحتج الجمهور القائلون بأن النائب عن غيره في الحج لا بد أن   يكون حج عن نفسه حجة الإسلام بحديث جاء في ذلك . 

 قال أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا إسحاق بن إسماعيل الطالقاني  ،  وهناد بن السري    - المعنى واحد - قال إسحاق    : ثنا  عبدة بن سليمان  ، عن  ابن أبي عروبة  ، عن قتادة  عن عزرة  ، عن  سعيد بن جبير  ، عن  ابن عباس    : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سمع رجلا يقول : لبيك عن شبرمة    . قال " من شبرمة  ؟ قال : أخ لي - أو : قريب لي - قال : حججت عن نفسك ؟ قال : لا . قال : حج عن نفسك ، ثم عن شبرمة    " وقال  ابن ماجه  في سننه : حدثنا  محمد بن عبد الله بن نمير  ، ثنا  عبدة بن سليمان  ، عن سعيد  ، عن قتادة  ، عن عزرة  ، عن  سعيد بن جبير  ، عن  ابن عباس    : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سمع رجلا يقول : لبيك عن شبرمة    . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " من شبرمة  ؟ قال : قريب لي . قال : هل حججت قط ؟ قال : لا ، قال : فاجعل هذه عن نفسك ، ثم حج عن شبرمة    " ، وإسناد هذا الحديث عند أبي داود   وابن ماجه  ، رجاله كلهم ثقات ، معروفون ، إلا عزرة  الذي رواه عنه قتادة  ، وقتادة  روى عن ثلاثة كلهم اسمه : عزرة  ، وعزرة  المذكور في إسناد هذا الحديث ، عند أبي داود   وابن ماجه  ذكراه غير منسوب ، وجزم البيهقي  بأنه عزرة بن يحيى  ، وعزرة بن يحيى  لم يذكره  البخاري  في التاريخ ، ولا  ابن أبي حاتم  في الجرح والتعديل ، ولم يخصه ابن حجر  في تهذيب التهذيب بترجمة ، ولم يذكره الذهبي  في الميزان ، وقد ذكره ابن حجر  في التقريب ، وقال فيه : مقبول ، وقد روى هذا الحديث أيضا  الدارقطني  ،  وابن حبان  في صحيحه وروى البيهقي  من طريق  عبدة بن سليمان الكلابي  ، عن  سعيد بن أبي عروبة  ، عن قتادة  ، عن عزرة  ، عن  سعيد بن جبير  ، عن  ابن عباس  ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ثم قال : هذا إسناد صحيح ، ليس في هذا الباب أصح منه ، أخرجه أبو داود  في السنن عن إسحاق بن إسماعيل  ،  وهناد بن السري  ، عن عبدة  ، وقال :  يحيى بن معين    : أثبت الناس سماعا ، عن سعيد عبدة بن سليمان  ، ثم قال : قال الشيخ : وكذلك رواه  أبو يوسف القاضي  ، عن سعيد  ، ثم ساق بإسناده رواية أبي يوسف  ، وأورد متن الحديث كما سبق ، ثم قال : وكذلك روي عن  محمد بن عبد الله الأنصاري   ومحمد بن بشر  ، عن  ابن أبي عروبة  ، ورواه  غندر  عن  سعيد بن أبي عروبة  موقوفا على  ابن عباس  ، ومن رواه مرفوعا حافظ ثقة ، فلا يضره خلاف من خالفه ، وعزرة هذا هو عزرة بن   [ ص: 329 ] يحيى  ، أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ  قال : سمعت أبا علي الحافظ  يقول ذلك ، وقد روى قتادة  أيضا عن عزرة بن تميم  ، وعن عزرة بن عبد الرحمن    . اهـ من البيهقي  ، وقد أورد روايات أخر عن  ابن عباس  تؤيد الحديث المذكور ، وذكره ابن حجر  في التلخيص وأطال فيه الكلام ، وذكر كلام البيهقي  في تصحيحه ، وكلام من لم يصححه وذكر طرقه ثم قال ما نصه : فيجتمع من هذا صحة الحديث . اهـ محل الغرض منه . 

 وقال النووي  في شرح المهذب : وأما حديث  ابن عباس  في قصة شبرمة  فرواه أبو داود  ،  والدارقطني  ، والبيهقي  ، وغيرهم بأسانيد صحيحة ، ثم ذكر لفظ أبي داود  كما قدمنا ، ثم قال : وإسناده على شرط مسلم  ، والظاهر أن النووي  يظن أن عزرة  المذكور في إسناده هو ابن عبد الرحمن  ، وذلك من رجال مسلم  ، والواقع خلاف ذلك ، وهو عزرة بن يحيى  كما جزم به البيهقي  ، ثم قال النووي    : ورواه البيهقي  بإسناد صحيح ، عن  ابن عباس  ، ثم ذكر بعض ما ذكرنا سابقا من تصحيح البيهقي  للحديث ، وأن رفعه أصح من وقفه . 

 فتحصل من هذا كله : أن الحديث صالح للاحتجاج ، وفيه دليل على أن النائب في الحج لا بد أن يكون قد حج عن نفسه   . وقاس العلماء العمرة على الحج في ذلك ، وهو قياس ظاهر ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وخالف في ذلك بعض العلماء كأبي حنيفة  ومن   وافقه ، فقالوا : يصح حج النائب عن غيره وإن لم يحج عن نفسه ، واستدلوا   بظواهر الأحاديث التي ذكرناها في الحج عن المعضوب والميت ، فإن النبي صلى   الله عليه وسلم يقول فيها :   " حج عن أبيك ، حج عن أمك   " ، ونحو ذلك من العبارات ، ولم يسأل أحدا منهم هل حج عن نفسه أو لا . وترك الاستفصال ينزل منزلة العموم في الأقوال كما تقدم . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الأظهر تقديم الحديث الخاص الذي فيه قصة شبرمة    ; لأنه لا يتعارض عام وخاص ، فلا يحج أحد عن أحد حتى يحج عن نفسه حجة الإسلام ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
تنبيه 

 قد علمت مما مر أن الحج واجب مرة في العمر ، وهل ذلك الوجوب على سبيل الفور أو التراخي ؟ 

 اختلف أهل العلم في ذلك ، وسنبين هنا إن شاء الله أقوالهم وحججهم ، وما   [ ص: 330 ] يرجحه الدليل عندنا من ذلك ، فممن قال : إن وجوبه على التراخي ;  الشافعي  وأصحابه . قال النووي    : وبه قال  الأوزاعي  ،  والثوري  ، ومحمد بن الحسن  ، ونقله الماوردي  عن  ابن عباس  ، وأنس  ، وجابر  ، وعطاء  ،  وطاوس  ، وممن قال إنه على الفور  الإمام أحمد  ، وأبو يوسف  ، وجمهور أصحاب أبي حنيفة  والمزني    . قال النووي    : ولا نص في ذلك لأبي حنيفة  ، وقال صاحب تبيين الحقائق في الفقه الحنفي : إن القول بأنه على الفور قول أبي يوسف  ، وعن أبي حنيفة  ما يدل عليه فإن ابن شجاع  روى عنه أن الرجل إذا وجد ما يحج به وقد قصد التزوج ، قال : يحج ولا يتزوج ; لأن الحج فريضة أوجبها الله على عبده ، وهذا يدل على أنه على الفور . انتهى . 

 وأما مذهب مالك  فعنه في المسألة قولان مشهوران ، كلاهما شهره بعض علماء المالكية . 

 أحدهما : أنه على الفور ، والثاني : أنه على التراخي ، ومحل الخلاف   المذكور ما لم يحسن الفوات بسبب من أسباب الفوات ، فإن خشيه وجب عندهم فورا   اتفاقا . 

 قال خليل بن إسحاق  في مختصره في الفقه المالكي : وفي فوريته وتراخيه لخوف الفوات خلاف . اهـ . 

 وقد ذكر في ترجمته أنه إن قال في مختصره : خلاف ، فهو يعني بذلك اختلافهم في تشهير القول . 

 وقال الشيخ المواق  في كلامه على قول خليل  المذكور ما نصه الجلاب    : من لزمه فرض الحج لم يجز له تأخيره إلا من عذر ، وفرضه على الفور دون التراخي والتسويف ، وعن  ابن عرفة  هذا للعراقيين  ، وعزا لابن محرز  والمغاربة  وابن العربي  ، وابن رشد    : أنه على التراخي ما لم يخف فواته . وإذا علمت أقوال أهل العلم في هذه المسألة فهذه حججهم : 

 أما الذين قالوا : إنه على التراخي فاحتجوا بأدلة ، منها : أنهم قالوا : إن الحج فرض عام ست من الهجرة ، ولا خلاف أن آية : وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله الآية [ 2 \ 196 ] نزلت عام ست من الهجرة في شأن ما وقع في الحديبية  من   إحصار المشركين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ، وهم محرمون بعمرة  ،  وذلك في ذي القعدة من عام ست بلا خلاف ، ويدل عليه ما تقدم في حديث  كعب بن عجرة  الذي نزل فيه : فمن كان منكم مريضا أو به أذى من رأسه ففدية من صيام أو صدقة أو نسك  [ ص: 331 ]   [ 2 \ 196 ] ، وذلك متصل بقوله : وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله فإن أحصرتم فما استيسر من الهدي ولا تحلقوا رءوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله فمن كان منكم مريضا الآية [ 2 \ 196 ] ، ولذا جزم  الشافعي  وغيره   بأن الحج فرض عام ست . قالوا : وإذا كان الحج فرض عام ست ، وكان النبي  صلى  الله عليه وسلم لم يحج إلا عام عشر ، فذلك دليل على أنه على التراخي ؛  إذ  لو كان على الفور لما أخره عن أول وقت للحج بعد نزول الآية . قالوا :  ولا  سيما أنه عام ثمان من الهجرة فتح مكة  في رمضان ، واعتمر عمرة الجعرانة  في ذي القعدة من عام ثمان ، ثم رجع إلى المدينة  ، ولم يحج ، قالوا : واستخلف عتاب بن أسيد  ، فأقام للناس الحج سنة ثمان ، بأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مقيما بالمدينة  هو وأزواجه وعامة أصحابه ، ولم يحجوا ، قالوا : ثم غزا غزوة تبوك  في عام تسع ، وانصرف عنها قبل الحج ، فبعث أبا بكر  رضي   الله تعالى عنه ، فأقام للناس الحج سنة تسع ، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم هو وأزواجه وعامة أصحابه قادرون على الحج ، غير مشتغلين بقتال ولا   غيره ، ولم يحجوا ، ثم حج صلى الله عليه وسلم هو وأزواجه وأصحابه كلهم سنة   عشر حجة الوداع ، قالوا : فتأخيره الحج المذكور إلى سنة عشر دليل على أن   الحج ليس وجوبه على الفور ، بل على التراخي . 

 واستدلوا لذلك أيضا بما جاء في صحيح مسلم  في قصة ضمام بن ثعلبة السعدي  رضي الله عنه : حدثني  عمرو بن محمد بن بكير الناقد  ، حدثنا هاشم بن القاسم أبو النضر  ، حدثنا  سليمان بن المغيرة  ، عن ثابت  ، عن  أنس بن مالك  قال   : نهينا أن نسأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن شيء ، فكان يعجبنا أن   يجيء الرجل من أهل البادية العاقل فيسأله ونحن نسمع ، فجاءه رجل من أهل   البادية فقال : يا محمد  صلى   الله عليه وسلم ، أتانا رسولك فزعم لنا أنك تزعم أن الله أرسلك . قال :   صدق . قال : فمن خلق السماء ؟ قال : الله . قال : فمن خلق الأرض ؟ قال :   الله . قال : فمن نصب هذه الجبال وجعل فيها ما جعل ؟ قال : الله . قال :   فبالذي خلق السماء ، وخلق الأرض ، ونصب هذه الجبال آلله أرسلك ؟ قال : نعم .   قال : وزعم رسولك أن علينا خمس صلوات في يومنا وليلتنا . قال : صدق . قال  :  فبالذي أرسلك آلله أمرك بهذا ؟ قال : نعم . قال : وزعم رسولك أن علينا   زكاة في أموالنا . قال : صدق . قال : فبالذي أرسلك آلله أمرك بهذا ؟ قال :   نعم ، قال : وزعم رسولك أن علينا صوم شهر رمضان في سنتنا ، قال : صدق .  قال  : فبالذي أرسلك آلله أمرك بهذا ؟ قال : نعم . قال : وزعم رسولك أن  علينا  حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا . قال : صدق . ثم ولى قال : والذي  بعثك  بالحق لا أزيد عليهن ولا أنقص منهن . فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :  لئن    [ ص: 332 ] صدق ليدخلن الجنة "   . انتهى من صحيح مسلم  ، قالوا : هذا الحديث الصحيح جاء فيه وجوب الحج ، وقد زعم  الواقدي  وغيره : أن قدوم الرجل المذكور وهو ضمام بن ثعلبة  كان عام خمس ، قالوا : وقد رواه  شريك بن أبي نمر  عن كريب  فقال فيه : بعث بنو سعد  ضماما  في   رجب سنة خمس ، فدل ذلك على أن الحج كان مفروضا عام خمس ، فتأخيره صلى  الله  عليه وسلم الحج إلى عام عشر دليل على أنه على التراخي ، لا على الفور  . 

 ومن أدلتهم على أنه على التراخي : " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع أمر المحرمين بالحج أن يفسخوه في عمرة   " فدل ذلك على جواز تأخير الحج ، وهو دليل على أنه على التراخي . 

 ومن أدلتهم أيضا : أنه إن أخر الحج من سنة إلى أخرى ، أو إلى سنين ، ثم   فعله ; فإنه يسمى مؤديا للحج لا قاضيا له بالإجماع ، قالوا : ولو حرم   تأخيره لكان قضاء لا أداء . 

 ومن أدلتهم على أنه على التراخي : ما هو مقرر في أصول الشافعية ، وهو أن   المختار عندهم أن الأمر المجرد عن القرائن ، لا يقتضي الفور ، وإنما   المقصود منه الامتثال المجرد . فوجوب الفور يحتاج إلى دليل خاص زائد على   مطلق الأمر . 

 ومن أدلتهم : أنهم قاسوا الحج على الصلاة الفائتة . قالوا : فهي على   التراخي ، ويقاس الحج عليها ، بجامع أن كلا منهما واجب ليس له وقت معين . 

 ومنها : أنهم قاسوه على قضاء رمضان في كونهما على التراخي ، بجامع أن   كليهما واجب ، ليس له وقت معين : قالوا : ولكن ثبتت آثار : أن قضاء رمضان   غاية زمنه مدة السنة . هذا هو حاصل أدلة القائلين بأن وجوب الحج على   التراخي لا على الفور . وأما الذين قالوا إنه على الفور فاحتجوا أيضا بأدلة   ، ومنعوا أدلة المخالفين . 

 فمن أدلتهم على أن وجوب الحج على الفور آيات من كتاب الله تعالى يفهم منها ذلك ، وهي على قسمين : 

 قسم منها فيه الدلالة على وجوب المبادرة إلى امتثال أوامره جل وعلا ، والثناء على من فعل ذلك . 

 والقسم الثاني : يدل على توبيخ من لم يبادر ، وتخويفه من أن يدركه الموت قبل أن يمتثل ; لأنه قد يكون اقترب أجله ، وهو لا يدري .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (321)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 333 إلى صـ 339

  أما آيات القسم الأول فكقوله :   [ ص: 333 ] وسارعوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها السماوات والأرض أعدت للمتقين   [ 3 \ 133 ] وقوله تعالى : سابقوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها كعرض السماء والأرض الآية [ 57 \ 21 ] ، فقوله : وسارعوا وقوله : سابقوا إلى مغفرة فيه  الأمر بالمسارعة والمسابقة إلى مغفرته ، وجنته جل وعلا ، وذلك بالمبادرة  والمسابقة إلى امتثال أوامره ، ولا شك أن المسارعة والمسابقة كلتاهما على  الفور لا التراخي ، وكقوله : فاستبقوا الخيرات الآية [ 2 \ 148 ] ، ويدخل فيه الاستباق إلى الامتثال . وصيغ الأمر في قوله : وسارعوا وقوله : سابقوا ، وقوله : فاستبقوا تدل على الوجوب ; لأن الصحيح المقرر في الأصول : أن صيغة افعل ، إذا تجردت عن القرائن اقتضت الوجوب ، وإليه أشار في المراقي بقوله : 

 وافعل لدى الأكثر للوجوب . . إلخ 

 وذلك لأن الله تعالى يقول : فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره أن تصيبهم فتنة أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم   [ 24 \ 63 ] وقال جل وعلا : وما كان لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة إذا قضى الله ورسوله أمرا أن يكون لهم الخيرة من أمرهم   [ 33 \ 36 ] فصرح جل وعلا ، بأن أمره قاطع للاختيار ، موجب للامتثال ، وقد سمى نبيه موسى  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام مخالفة الأمر معصية ، وذلك في قوله : أفعصيت أمري   [ 20 \ 93 ] يعني قوله له : اخلفني في قومي وأصلح ولا تتبع سبيل المفسدين   [ 7 \ 142 ] وإنما قال موسى  لأخيه هارون  قبل أن يعلم حقيقة الحال ، فلما علمها قال : رب اغفر لي ولأخي وأدخلنا في رحمتك وأنت أرحم الراحمين   [ 7 \ 151 ] ومما يدل على اقتضاء الأمر الوجوب : أن الله جل وعلا عنف إبليس لما خالف الأمر بالسجود ، وذلك في قوله : قال ما منعك ألا تسجد إذ أمرتك    [ 7 \ 12 ] والنصوص بمثل هذا كثيرة ، وقد أجمع أهل اللسان العربي : أن  السيد لو قال لعبده : اسقني ماء ، مثلا ، فلم يمتثل أمره فأدبه على ذلك ،  أن ذلك التأديب واقع موقعه ; لأنه عصاه بمخالفة أمره ، فلو قال العبد : ليس  لك أن تؤدبني ، لأن أمرك لي بقولك : اسقني ماء ، لا يقتضي الوجوب - لقال  له أهل اللسان : كذبت ، بل الصيغة ألزمتك ، ولكنك عصيت سيدك ، فدل ما ذكر  على أن الشرع واللغة دلا على اقتضاء الأمر المجرد الوجوب ، وذلك يدل على أن  قوله : سابقوا وقوله : وسارعوا يدل على وجوب المبادرة إلى امتثال أوامر الله فورا . 

 ومن الآيات التي فيها الثناء على المبادرين إلى امتثال أوامر ربهم قوله تعالى :   [ ص: 334 ] إنهم كانوا يسارعون في الخيرات الآية [ 21 ] . وقوله تعالى : أولئك يسارعون في الخيرات وهم لها سابقون   [ 23 \ 61 ] . 

 وأما القسم الدال على التخويف من الموت قبل الامتثال المتضمن الحث على  الامتثال : فهو أن الله جل وعلا أمر خلقه أن ينظروا في غرائب صنعه وعجائبه ،  كخلقه للسماوات والأرض ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات من كتابه كقوله : قل انظروا ماذا في السماوات والأرض الآية [ 10 \ 101 ] ، وقوله تعالى : أفلم ينظروا إلى السماء فوقهم كيف بنيناها وزيناها وما لها من فروج   [ 50 \ 6 ] ، وقوله : أفلا ينظرون إلى الإبل كيف خلقت وإلى السماء كيف رفعت وإلى الجبال كيف نصبت وإلى الأرض كيف سطحت    [ 88 \ 17 - 20 ] . ثم ذكر في آية أخرى ما يدل على أن ذلك النظر مع لزومه  يجب معه النظر في اقتراب الأجل ، فقد يقترب أجله ويضيع عليه أجر الامتثال  بمعالجة الموت ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : أولم ينظروا في ملكوت السماوات والأرض وما خلق الله من شيء وأن عسى أن يكون قد اقترب أجلهم    [ 7 \ 185 ] إذ المعنى : أولم ينظروا في أنه عسى أن يكون أجلهم قد اقترب ،  فيضيع عليهم الأجر بعدم المبادرة قبل الموت ، وفي الآية دليل واضح ، على  أن الإنسان يجب عليه أن يبادر إلى امتثال الأمر ؛ خشية أن يعالجه الموت قبل  ذلك . 

 ومن أدلتهم على أن وجوب الحج على الفور ، أحاديث جاءت دالة على ذلك ، ولا  يخلو شيء منها من مقال ، إلا أنها تعتضد بالآيات المذكورة ، وبما سنذكره إن  شاء الله بعدها . 

 منها ما أخرجه أحمد    : حدثنا عبد الرزاق  ، أنبأنا  الثوري  ، عن إسماعيل وهو أبو إسرائيل الملائي  ، عن فضيل ، يعني ابن عمرو  ، عن  سعيد بن جبير  ، عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " تعجلوا إلى الحج   " يعني الفريضة . فقوله في هذا الحديث : تعجلوا ، يدل على الفور ، وقد نقل حديث أحمد  هذا المجد في المنتقى بحذف الإسناد على عادته ، فقال : عن  ابن عباس  ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " تعجلوا إلى الحج   " - يعني الفريضة - " فإن أحدكم لا يدري ما يعرض له   " . رواه أحمد    . انتهى منه . 

 وقد سكت على هذا الحديث ، وسكت عليه أيضا شارحه الشوكاني  في نيل الأوطار ، وظاهر سكوتهما عليه : أنه صالح للاحتجاج عندهما ، والظاهر عدم صلاحية هذا الحديث بانفراده   [ ص: 335 ] للاحتجاج ; ففي سنده إسماعيل بن خليفة أبو إسرائيل الملائي  ، وهو لا يحتج بحديثه ; لأنه ضعفه أكثر أهل العلم بالحديث ، وكان شيعيا من غلاتهم ، وكان ممن يكفر أمير المؤمنين  عثمان بن عفان  رضي الله عنه ، وقال فيه ابن حجر  في التقريب : صدوق ، سيئ الحفظ ، نسب إلى الغلو في التشيع . 

 والحاصل : أن أكثر أهل العلم لا يحتجون بحديثه ، وانظر إن شئت أقوال أهل العلم في تهذيب التهذيب ، والميزان وغيرهما . 

 ومن أدلتهم أيضا على ذلك : ما رواه الإمام أحمد    : حدثنا أبو معاوية  ، حدثنا الحسن بن عمرو الفقيمي  ، عن مهران أبي صفوان  ، عن  ابن عباس  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من أراد الحج فليتعجل   " . اهـ . ورواه أبو داود    : حدثنا مسدد  ، ثنا [ أبو ] معاوية محمد بن خازم  ، عن  الأعمش  ، عن الحسن بن عمرو  ، عن مهران أبي صفوان  ، عن  ابن عباس  قال : " من أراد الحج فليتعجل   " . اهـ . وقال الحاكم  في المستدرك : حدثنا أبو بكر بن إسحاق  ، أنبأنا أبو المثنى  ، ثنا  أبو معاوية محمد بن خازم  ، عن الحسن بن عمرو الفقيمي  ، عن أبي صفوان  ، عن  ابن عباس  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من أراد الحج فليتعجل   " ثم قال : هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ، ولم يخرجاه . وأبو صفوان  هذا سماه غيره مهران  ، مولى لقريش  ، ولا يعرف بالجرح . انتهى منه . وأقره  الحافظ الذهبي  على تصحيحه لهذا الإسناد ، ولا يخلو هذا السند من مقال ; لأن فيه مهران أبا صفوان  ، قال فيه ابن حجر  في التقريب : كوفي مجهول ، وقال صاحب الميزان : لا يدرى من هو . وقال فيه في تهذيب التهذيب : روى عن  ابن عباس    : " من أراد الحج فليتعجل   " ، وعنه الحسن بن عمرو الفقيمي  ، قال أبو زرعة    : لا أعرفه إلا في هذا الحديث ، وذكره  ابن حبان  في الثقات . قلت : وقال الحاكم  لما أخرج حديثه هذا في المستدرك : لا يعرف بجرح . انتهى منه ، وهو دليل على أن حديث مهران  المذكور معتبر به ، فيعتضد بما قبله ، وبما بعده ، مع أن  ابن حبان  عده في الثقات ، وصحح حديثه الحاكم  ، وأقره الذهبي  على ذلك . اهـ . 

 وقال  ابن ماجه  في سننه : حدثنا علي بن محمد  ، وعمرو بن عبد الله  ، قالا : ثنا  وكيع  ، ثنا إسماعيل أبو إسرائيل  ، عن فضيل بن عمرو  ، عن  سعيد بن جبير  ، عن  ابن عباس  ، عن الفضل    - أو أحدهما عن الآخر - قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من أراد الحج فليتعجل ; فإنه قد يمرض المريض ، وتضل الضالة ، وتعرض الحاجة   " . اهـ . وفي سنده : إسماعيل بن خليفة أبو إسرائيل الملائي  ، وقد قدمنا قريبا أن الأكثرين ضعفوه . 

 [ ص: 336 ] ومن أدلتهم على ذلك ما روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " من لم يحبسه مرض ، أو مشقة ظاهرة أو سلطان جائر فلم يحج فليمت إن شاء يهوديا وإن شاء نصرانيا   " قال ابن حجر  في التلخيص : هذا الحديث ذكره  ابن الجوزي  في الموضوعات . وقال  العقيلي   والدارقطني    : لا يصح فيه شيء . 

 قلت : وله طرق . 

 أحدها : أخرجه  سعيد بن منصور  في السنن وأحمد  وأبو يعلى  والبيهقي  من طرق عن شريك  عن  ليث بن أبي سليم  ، عن ابن سابط  ، عن أبي أمامة  بلفظ : " من لم يحبسه مرض أو حاجة ظاهرة أو سلطان جائر فلم يحج فليمت إن شاء يهوديا وإن شاء نصرانيا   " . لفظ البيهقي  ، ولفظ أحمد    : " من كان ذا يسار فمات ولم يحج   " الحديث . وليث  ضعيف ، وشريك  سيئ الحفظ ، وقد خالفه سفيان   الثوري  فأرسله ، ورواه أحمد  في كتاب الإيمان له عن  وكيع  ، عن سفيان  ، عن ليث  ، عن ابن سابط  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من مات ولم يحج ولم يمنعه من ذلك مرض حابس أو سلطان ظالم أو حاجة ظاهرة   " فذكره مرسلا . 

 وكذا ذكره  ابن أبي شيبة  ، عن أبي الأحوص  ، عن ليث  مرسلا ، وأورده أبو يعلى  من طريق أخرى ، عن شريك  مخالفة للإسناد الأول ، وراويها عن شريك عمار بن مطر  ضعيف . وقال الذهبي  في الميزان ، بعد أن ذكر طريق أبي يعلى  هذه في ترجمة عمار بن مطر الرهاوي  المذكور الراوي ، عن شريك    : هذا منكر عن شريك    . 

 الثاني : عن  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه مرفوعا : " من ملك زادا وراحلة تبلغه إلى بيت الله ولم يحج فلا عليه أن يموت يهوديا أو نصرانيا ; وذلك لأن الله تعالى قال في كتابه : ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا   [ 3 \ 97 ] " رواه الترمذي  ، وقال : غريب ، وفي إسناده مقال ، والحارث  يضعف ، وهلال بن عبد الله  الراوي له عن أبي إسحاق  مجهول ، وسئل  إبراهيم الحربي  عنه ؟ فقال : من هلال    . وقال  ابن عدي    : يعرف بهذا الحديث ، وليس الحديث بمحفوظ . وقال  العقيلي    : لا يتابع عليه ، وذكر في الميزان حديث علي  هذا في ترجمة هلال بن عبد الله المذكور  ، وقال : قال  البخاري    : منكر الحديث . وقال الترمذي    : مجهول ، وقال  العقيلي    : لا يتابع على حديثه . اهـ . وقال فيه في التقريب : متروك . وقد روي عن علي  موقوفا ، ولم يرو مرفوعا من طريق أحسن من هذا ، وقال المنذري    : طريق أبي أمامة  على ما فيها أصلح من هذه . 

 الثالث : عن  أبي هريرة  رفعه : " من مات ولم يحج حجة الإسلام في غير وجع حابس ،   [ ص: 337 ] أو حاجة ظاهرة ، أو سلطان جائر ; فليمت أي الميتتين شاء : إما يهوديا أو نصرانيا   " رواه  ابن عدي  ، من طريق عبد الرحمن الغطفاني  ، عن أبي المهزم    - وهما متروكان - عن  أبي هريرة  ، وله طريق صحيحة ; إلا أنها موقوفة ، رواها  سعيد بن منصور  والبيهقي  ، عن  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي  الله عنه قال : " لقد هممت أن أبعث رجالا إلى هذه الأمصار فتنظر كل من  كانت له جدة ولم يحج فيضربوا عليه الجزية ; ما هم بمسلمين ، ما هم بمسلمين    " لفظ سعيد  ، ولفظ البيهقي  أن عمر  قال : ليمت يهوديا أو نصرانيا - يقولها ثلاث مرات - رجل مات ولم يحج وجد لذلك سعة ، وخليت سبيله   . 

 قلت : وإذا انضم هذا الموقوف إلى مرسل ابن سابط  ،  علم أن لهذا الحديث أصلا ، ومحمله على من استحل الترك ، وتبين بذلك خطأ من  ادعى أنه موضوع والله أعلم . اهـ من التلخيص الحبير بلفظه . 

 وقول ابن حجر    : ومحمله على من استحل الترك ، هو قول من قال من المفسرين : إن الكفر في قوله تعالى : ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا ومن كفر فإن الله غني عن العالمين    [ 3 \ 97 ] يحمل على مستحل الترك ، ولا دليل عليه ، ووجه الدلالة من  الأحاديث المذكورة على ما فيها من المقال أنها تصرح أنه لا يمنعه من الإثم  إلا مانع يمنعه من المبادرة إلى الحج ؛ كالمرض ، أو الحاجة الظاهرة ، أو  السلطان الجائر . فلو كان تراخيه لغير العذر المذكور لكان قد مات ، وهو آثم  بالتأخير . فدل على أن وجوب الحج على الفور ، وأنه لا يجوز التراخي فيه  إلا لعذر ، وقال الشوكاني  في نيل الأوطار ، بعد أن ساق الطرق التي ذكرناها عن صاحب التلخيص : وهذه الطرق يقوي بعضها بعضا . وبذلك تتبين مجازفة  ابن الجوزي  في  عده لهذا الحديث من الموضوعات ، فإن مجموع تلك الطرق لا يقصر عن كون  الحديث حسنا لغيره ، وهو محتج به عند الجمهور ، ولا يقدح في ذلك قول  العقيلي   والدارقطني    : لا يصح في الباب شيء ; لأن نفي الصحة لا يستلزم نفي الحسن . اهـ . محل الغرض منه . 

 ومن أدلتهم أيضا على أن وجوب الحج على الفور ، ما قدمناه في سورة البقرة ، من حديث الحجاج بن عمرو الأنصاري  رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " من كسر أو عرج فقد حل ، وعليه الحج من قابل   " قال عكرمة    : سألت  ابن عباس   وأبا هريرة  عن ذلك - يعني حديث الحجاج بن عمرو  المذكور فقالا : صدق . وقد قدمنا أن هذا الحديث ثابت من رواية الحجاج بن عمرو الأنصاري   وابن عباس   وأبي هريرة  ، وقد قدمنا أنه رواه  الإمام أحمد  ، وأصحاب السنن ،  وابن خزيمة  والحاكم  ، والبيهقي  ، وقد   [ ص: 338 ] قدمنا أنه سكت عليه أبو داود  والمنذري  ، وحسنه الترمذي  ، وأن النووي  قال فيه : رواه أبو داود  ،  والترمذي  ،  والنسائي  ،  وابن ماجه  والبيهقي  ، وغيرهم بأسانيد صحيحة ، ومحل الشاهد من الحديث المذكور قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بعض روايات الحديث ، عند أبي داود  ،  وابن ماجه    : " فقد حل ، وعليه الحج من قابل   " ; لأن قوله : " من قابل    " دليل على أن الوجوب على الفور ، وقد قدمنا هناك ما يدل على أن ذلك  القضاء الواجب على المحصر بمرض أو نحوه إنما هو في حجة الإسلام ، وأنه لا  قضاء على المحصر في غيرها ، وبينا أدلة ذلك هناك في الكلام على قوله تعالى :  فإن أحصرتم فما استيسر من الهدي   [ 2 \ 196 ] والرواية التي ذكرنا هناك : " فقد حل ، وعليه حجة أخرى " ، وهذه الرواية قد بينتها رواية : " وعليه الحج من قابل   " وهي ثابتة ، وهي دالة على الفور ، مفسرة للرواية التي ذكرنا هناك . 

 فهذه الأحاديث - مع تعددها واختلاف طرقها - تدل على أن وجوب الحج على  الفور ، وتعتضد بالآيات القرآنية التي قدمناها ، وتعتضد بما سنذكره - إن  شاء الله - من كلام أهل الأصول . 

 واعلم أن المخالفين قالوا : إن هذه الأحاديث لم يثبت منها شيء ، وأن حديث : " من أراد أن يحج فليتعجل    " - مع ضعفه - حجة لهم لا عليهم ; لأنه وكل الأمر إلى إرادته ، فدل على  أنه ليس على الفور ، ولا يخفى أن الأحاديث التي ذكرنا لا يقل مجموعها عن  درجة الاحتجاج ، على أن وجوب الحج على الفور . 

 ومن أدلتهم على أن وجوب الحج على الفور ، هو أن الله أمر به ، وأن جماعة  من أهل الأصول قالوا : إن الشرع واللغة والعقل كلها دال على اقتضاء الأمر  الفور . أما الشرع فقد قدمنا الآيات القرآنية الدالة على المبادرة فورا  لامتثال أوامر الله كقوله : وسارعوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم   [ 3 \ 133 ] ، وكقوله : سابقوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم الآية [ 57 \ 21 ] ، وبينا دلالة تلك الآيات وأمثالها على اقتضاء الأمر الفور ، وأوضحنا ذلك . 

 وأما اللغة : فإن أهل اللسان العربي ، مطبقون على أن السيد لو قال لعبده :  اسقني ماء ، فلم يفعل ، فأدبه ، فليس للعبد أن يقول له : صيغة افعل في  قولك : اسقني ماء ، تدل على التراخي ، وكنت سأمتثل بعد زمن متراخ عن الأمر ،  بل يقولون : إن الصيغة ألزمتك فورا ، ولكنك عصيت أمر سيدك بالتواني  والتراخي . 

 [ ص: 339 ] وأما  العقل : فإنا لو قلنا : إن وجوب الحج على التراخي ، فلا يخلو من أحد أمرين  : إما أن يكون ذلك التراخي له غاية معينة ينتهي عندها ، وإما لا ، والقسم  الأول ممنوع ; لأن الحج لم يعين له زمن يتحتم فيه دون غيره من الأزمنة ، بل  العمر كله تستوي أجزاؤه بالنسبة إليه إن قلنا : إنه ليس على الفور . 

 والحاصل : أنه ليس لأحد تعيين غاية له لم يعينها الشرع . 

 والقسم الثاني الذي هو : أن تراخيه ليس له غاية يقتضي عدم وجوبه ; لأن ما  جاز تركه جوازا لم تعين له غاية ينتهي إليها ، فإن تركه جائز إلى غير غاية ،  وهذا يقتضي عدم وجوبه ، والمفروض وجوبه . 

 فإن قيل : غايته الوقت الذي يغلب على الظن بقاؤه إليه . 

 فالجواب : أن البقاء إلى زمن متأخر ، ليس لأحد أن يظنه ؛ لأن الموت يأتي  بغتة ، فكم من إنسان يظن أنه يبقى سنين فيخترمه الموت فجأة ، وقد قدمنا  قوله تعالى في ذلك : وأن عسى أن يكون قد اقترب أجلهم    [ 7 \ 185 ] ولا ينتهي إلى حالة يتيقن الموت فيها إلا عند عجزه عن  العبادات ، ولا سيما العبادات الشاقة كالحج . والإنسان طويل الأمل ، يهرم ،  ويشب أمله ، وتحديد وجوبه بستين سنة تحديد لا دليل عليه . 

 فهذه جملة أدلة القائلين بأن وجوب الحج على الفور ، ومنعوا أدلة المخالفين ، قالوا إن قولكم : إن الحج فرض سنة خمس بدليل قصة ضمام بن ثعلبة  المتقدمة ، فإن قدومه سنة خمس ، وقد ذكر له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وجوب الحج ، وأن قوله تعالى : وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله الآية [ 2 \ 196 ] نزلت عام ست في عمرة الحديبية  ،  فدلت على أن الحج مفروض عام ست ، وأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أخره بعد فرضه  إلى عام عشر ، كل ذلك مردود ، بل الحج إنما فرض عام تسع ، قالوا : والصحيح  أن قدوم ضمام بن ثعلبة السعدي  كان سنة تسع . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في الإصابة في ترجمة ضمام  المذكور ما نصه : وزعم  الواقدي  أن قدومه كان في سنة خمس ، وفيه نظر . وذكر ابن هشام  عن أبي عبيد  أن قدومه كان سنة تسع ، وهذا عندي أرجح . اهـ منه ، وانظر ترجيح ابن حجر  لكون قدومه عام تسع . 
*
**

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (322)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 340 إلى صـ 346
*
*
*
*  وذكر ابن كثير  قدوم ضمام  المذكور في حوادث سنة تسع ، مع أنه ذكر قول من قال : إن قدومه كان قبل عام خمس ، هذا وجه ردهم للاحتجاج بقصة ضمام  ، وأما وجه ردهم للاحتجاج بآية : وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله   [ 2 \ 196 ] فهو أنها لم يذكر فيها إلا   [ ص: 340 ] وجوب  الإتمام بعد الشروع ، فلا دليل فيها على ابتداء الوجوب ، وقد أجمع أهل  العلم على أن من أحرم بحج أو عمرة ، وجب عليه الإتمام ، ووجوب الإتمام بعد  الشروع لا يستلزم ابتداء الوجوب . 

 قال ابن القيم  في زاد المعاد ما نصه : وأما قوله تعالى : وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله   [ 2 \ 196 ] فإنها وإن نزلت سنة ست عام الحديبية  فليس فيها فرضية الحج ، وإنما فيها الأمر بإتمامه وإتمام العمرة بعد الشروع فيهما ، وذلك لا يقتضي وجوب الابتداء . 

 فإن قيل : فمن أين لكم تأخر نزول فرضه إلى التاسعة أو العاشرة ؟ 

 قيل : لأن صدر سورة آل عمران نزل عام الوفود ، وفيه : قدم وفد نجران   على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وصالحهم على أداء الجزية ، والجزية إنما نزلت عام تبوك  سنة تسع ، وفيها نزل صدر سورة آل عمران ، وناظر أهل الكتاب ودعاهم إلى التوحيد والمباهلة ، ويدل عليه أن أهل مكة  ، وجدوا في نفوسهم على ما فاتهم من التجارة من المشركين ، لما أنزل الله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا إنما المشركون نجس فلا يقربوا المسجد الحرام بعد عامهم هذا    [ 9 \ 28 ] فأعاضهم الله تعالى من ذلك الجزية ، ونزول هذه الآيات  والمناداة بها إنما كان عام تسع ، وبعث الصديق رضي الله عنه بذلك في مكة  في موسم الحج ، وأردفه بعلي  رضي الله عنه ، وهذا الذي ذكرناه قد قاله غير واحد من السلف ، والله أعلم . انتهى من زاد المعاد . 

 فتحصل أن آية : وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله    [ 2 \ 196 ] ، لم تدل على وجوب الحج ابتداء ، وإنما دلت على وجوب إتمامه  بعد الشروع فيه كما هو ظاهر اللفظ ، ولو كان يتعين كونه يدل على ابتداء  الوجوب لما حصل خلاف بين أهل العلم في وجوب العمرة ، والخلاف في وجوبها  معروف ، وسيأتي إن شاء الله إيضاحه . 

 بل الذي أجمعوا عليه : هو وجوب إتمامها بعد الشروع فيها ، كما هو ظاهر الآية ، وأن قصة ضمام بن ثعلبة  ، كانت عام تسع كما رجحه ابن حجر  وغيره ، فظهر سقوط الاستدلال بها وبالآية الكريمة ، وأن الحج إنما فرض عام تسع كما أوضحه ابن القيم  في كلامه المذكور آنفا ; لأن آية : ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا   [ 3 \ 97 ] هي الآية التي فرض بها الحج . 

 وهي من صدر سورة آل عمران ، وقد نزل عام الوفود ، وفيه قدم وفد نجران   ، وصالحهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على أداء الجزية ، والجزية إنما نزلت عام   [ ص: 341 ] تبوك  سنة تسع كما تقدم قريبا ، وعلى كون الحج إنما فرض عام تسع غير واحد من العلماء ، وهو الصواب إن شاء الله تعالى . 

 وبه تعلم أنه لا حجة في تأخير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الحج عام فتح مكة    ; لأنه انصرف من مكة  والحج قريب ، ولم يحج لأنه لم يفرض . 

 فإن قيل : سلمنا تسليما جدليا أن سبب تأخيره الحج عام فتح مكة  مع  تمكنه منه وقدرته عليه ، أن الحج لم يكن مفروضا في ذلك الوقت ، وقد  اعترفتم بأن الحج فرض عام تسع ، وهو صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يحج عام تسع ،  بل أخر حجه إلى عام عشر ، وهذا يكفينا في الدلالة على أن وجوبه على التراخي  ؛ إذ لو كان على الفور لما أخره بعد فرضه إلى عام عشر . 

 فالجواب والله تعالى أعلم : أن عام تسع لم يتمكن فيه النبي ، وأصحابه من  منع المشركين من الطواف بالبيت وهم عراة ، وقد بين الله تعالى في كتابه أن  منعهم من قربان المسجد الحرام  ، إنما هو بعد ذلك العام الذي هو عام تسع وذلك في قوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا إنما المشركون نجس فلا يقربوا المسجد الحرام بعد عامهم هذا   [ 9 \ 28 ] ، و ( عامهم هذا ) هو عام تسع ، فدل على أنه لم يمكن منعهم عام تسع ، ولذا أرسل عليا  رضي الله عنه بعد أبي بكر  ينادي  بـ " براءة " وأن لا يحج بعد العام مشرك ، ولا عريان ، فلو بادر صلى الله  عليه وسلم إلى الحج عام تسع لأدى ذلك إلى رؤيته المشركين يطوفون بالبيت وهم  عراة وهو لا يمكنه أن يحضر ذلك ، ولا سيما في حجة الوداع التي يريد أن  يبين للناس فيها مناسك حجهم ، فأول وقت أمكنه فيه الحج صافيا من الموانع  والعوائق بعد وجوبه : عام عشر ، وقد بادر بالحج فيه ، والعلم عند الله  تعالى ، وأجابوا عن قولهم : كونه صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر أصحابه الذين لم  يسوقوا الهدي ، أن يفسخوا حجهم في عمرة ، دليل على تأخير الحج ; لأنهم بعد  ما أحرموا فيه فسخوه في عمرة ، وحلوا منه - بأن هذا ليس فيه تأخير الحج  لعزمهم على أن يحجوا في تلك السنة بعينها ، وتأخير الحج إنما هو بتأخيره من  سنة إلى أخرى ، وذلك ليس بواقع هنا ، فلا تأخير للحج في الحقيقة ; لأنهم  حجوا في عين الوقت الذي حج فيه من لم يفسخ حجه في عمرة ، فلا تأخير كما ترى  ، وأجابوا عن قولهم : إنه لو أخره من سنة إلى أخرى ، أو سنين ، ثم فعله  بعد ذلك فإنه يسمى مؤديا لا قاضيا بالإجماع ، ولو حرم التأخير لكان قضاء -  بأن القضاء لا يكون إلا في العبادة الموقتة بوقت معين ثم خرج ذلك الوقت  المعين لها كما هو مقرر في الأصول ، والحج لم يوقت بزمن معين ، والعمر كله  وقت له ، وذلك لا ينافي وجوب المبادرة خوفا من طرو العوائق ، أو نزول الموت  قبل   [ ص: 342 ] الأداء ، كما تقدم إيضاحه . 

 وأجابوا عن قولهم : إن من تمكن من أداء الحج ثم أخره ثم فعله ،  لا ترد شهادته فيما بين فعله وتأخيره . ولو كان التأخير حراما لردت شهادته  لارتكابه ما لا يجوز - بأنه ما كل من ارتكب ما لا يجوز ترد شهادته ، بل لا  ترد إلا بما يؤدي إلى الفسق ، وهنا قد يمنع من الحكم بتفسيقه مراعاة  الخلاف وقول من قال : إنه لم يرتكب حراما ، وشبهة الأدلة التي أقاموها على  ذلك ، هذا هو حاصل أدلة الفريقين . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أظهر القولين عندي وأليقهما بعظمة  خالق السموات والأرض هو أن وجوب أوامره جل وعلا - كالحج - على الفور لا على  التراخي ، لما قدمنا من النصوص الدالة على الأمر بالمبادرة ، وللخوف من  مباغتة الموت كقوله : وسارعوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم الآية [ 3 \ 133 ] وما قدمنا معها من الآيات ، وكقوله : أولم ينظروا في ملكوت السماوات والأرض وما خلق الله من شيء وأن عسى أن يكون قد اقترب أجلهم    [ 7 \ 185 ] ولما قدمنا من أن الشرع واللغة والعقل كلها يدل على أن أوامر  الله تجب على الفور ، وقد بينا أوجه الجواب عن كونه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم  يحج حجة الإسلام إلا سنة عشر ، والعلم عند الله تعالى ، وأشار في مراقي  السعود إلى أن مذهب مالك  أن وجوب الأمر على الفور بقوله : 

 وكونه للفور أصل المذهب وهو لدى القيد بتأخير أبي 
المسألة الثانية 

 اعلم أن من أراد الحج له أن يحرم مفردا الحج ، وله أن يحرم متمتعا بالعمرة إلى الحج ، وله أن يحرم قارنا بين الحج والعمرة ، وإنما الخلاف بين العلماء فيما هو الأفضل من الثلاثة المذكورة . 

 والدليل على التخيير بين الثلاثة ما رواه الشيخان في صحيحيهما من حديث عائشة  رضي الله عنها قالت : خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عام حجة الوداع . فمنا من أهل بعمرة ، ومنا من أهل بحجة وعمرة ، ومنا من أهل بالحج   . الحديث . وهو نص صريح متفق عليه في جواز الثلاثة المذكورة . وقال النووي  في شرح المهذب : وجواز الثلاثة قال به العلماء وكافة الصحابة والتابعين ومن بعدهم ، إلا ما ثبت في الصحيحين عن  عمر بن الخطاب   وعثمان بن عفان  رضي الله عنهما أنهما كانا ينهيان عن التمتع . انتهى محل الغرض من كلامه . 

 [ ص: 343 ] وقال أيضا في شرح مسلم    : وقد أجمع العلماء على جواز الأنواع الثلاثة . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في المغني : وأجمع أهل العلم على جواز الإحرام ، بأي الأنساك الثلاثة شاء ، واختلفوا في أفضلها . 

 وفي رواية في الصحيح عن عائشة  قالت : خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : " من أراد منكم أن يهل بحج وعمرة فليفعل ، ومن أراد أن يهل بحج فليهل ، ومن أراد أن يهل بعمرة فليهل   . قالت عائشة  رضي  الله عنها : فأهل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بحج ، وأهل به ناس معه ،  وأهل ناس بالعمرة والحج ، وأهل ناس بعمرة ، وكنت في من أهل بالعمرة "   .  هذا لفظ مسلم  في صحيحه ، وهو صريح في جواز الثلاثة المذكورة . 

 وبه تعلم أن ادعاء بعض المعاصرين أن إفراد الحج ممنوع ، مخالف لما صح باتفاق مسلم   والبخاري  عن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأطبق عليه جماهير أهل العلم . وحكى غير واحد  عليه الإجماع ، وسنذكر إن شاء الله كلام أهل العلم في التفضيل بينها مع  مناقشة الأدلة . 
المسألة الثالثة 

 اعلم أن ممن قال : إن الإفراد أفضل من التمتع والقران : مالك  ، وأصحابه ،  والشافعي    - في الصحيح من مذهبه - وأصحابه . 

 قال النووي  في شرح المهذب : وبه قال  عمر بن الخطاب  ، وعثمان  ، وعلي  ،  وابن مسعود  ،  وابن عمر  ، وجابر  ، وعائشة  ، ومالك  ،  والأوزاعي  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وداود    . واحتج من قال بتفضيل إفراد الحج على غيره بأدلة متعددة . 

 الأول : أحاديث صحيحة جاءت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بأنه أفرد في حجة الوداع من رواية جابر  ،  وابن عمر  ،  وابن عباس  ، وعائشة  رضي الله عنهم وغيرهم . أما حديث عائشة  فقد ذكرناه آنفا . 

 قالت : خرجنا  مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عام حجة الوداع ، فمنا من أهل بعمرة ،  ومنا من أهل بحجة وعمرة ، ومنا من أهل بالحج ، وأهل رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم بالحج   . الحديث . هذا لفظ  البخاري  ومسلم  ، وهو صريح في أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أهل بالحج . ولا يحتمل لفظ عائشة  هذا  غير إفراد الحج ; لأنها ذكرت معه التمتع والقران ، وأن بعض الناس تمتع  وبعضهم قرن ، وأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أهل بالحج فهو الحج المفرد ،  ولا يحتمل غيره . 

 وفي رواية في الصحيح عنها رضي الله عنها قالت : خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   [ ص: 344 ] فقال : " من أراد منكم أن يهل بحج وعمرة فليفعل ، ومن أراد أن يهل بحج فليهل ، ومن أراد أن يهل بعمرة فليهل   " . قالت عائشة  رضي الله عنها : " فأهل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بحج ، وأهل به ناس معه ، وأهل ناس بالعمرة والحج ، وأهل ناس بعمرة ، وكنت في من أهل بالعمرة   " . هذا لفظ مسلم  في  صحيحه . وهو لا يحتمل غير الإفراد بحال ; لأنها ذكرت القران والتمتع  والإفراد ، وصرحت بأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أهل بالحج ، فدل على أنها لا  تريد القران ولا غيره . وفي رواية عنها في الصحيح قالت : خرجنا مع النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا نرى إلا الحج ، وفي رواية عنها في الصحيح أيضا :  ولا نذكر إلا الحج . وفي رواية عنها في الصحيح أيضا : أن رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم أفرد الحج . وفي رواية عنها رضي الله عنها في الصحيح : ولا  نرى إلا أنه الحج . كل هذه الألفاظ في صحيح مسلم    . وبعضها في  البخاري    . 

 وأما حديث جابر  فقد روى عنه عطاء  قال : حدثني  جابر بن عبد الله  رضي الله عنهما أنه حج مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم ساق البدن معه ، وقد أهلوا بالحج مفردا ، الحديث . هذا لفظ  البخاري  ومسلم  ، وفي رواية عنه رضي الله عنه في الصحيح : قدمنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن نقول : لبيك اللهم لبيك بالحج   . هذا لفظ  البخاري  ومسلم  أيضا ، وفي رواية في الصحيح عن عطاء    : حدثني  جابر بن عبد الله  رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أهل وأصحابه بالحج ، الحديث . هذا لفظ  البخاري  في صحيحه . وفي حديثه - أعني جابرا  رضي الله عنه - الطويل المشهور في صحيح مسلم  الذي  بين فيه حجة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أكمل بيان ، وساقها أحسن سياقة من  أولها إلى آخرها . وقد دل ذلك على ضبطه لها وحفظه وإتقانه ما نصه : قال جابر  رضي  الله عنه : لسنا ننوي إلا الحج ، لسنا نعرف العمرة ، الحديث . وهو تصريح  منه رضي الله عنه بالإفراد دون التمتع والقران لقوله : لسنا نعرف العمرة . 

 وفي رواية عنه في الصحيح قال : خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مهلين بالحج ، الحديث . 

 وفي رواية عنه في الصحيح أيضا قال : أهللنا - أصحاب محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالحج خالصا وحده . وكلا الروايتين عنه بلفظ مسلم  في الصحيح . وفي صحيح مسلم  أيضا عنه : قدمنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مهلين بالحج . الحديث . وفي رواية في صحيح مسلم  عنه أيضا : أهللنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحج . 

 وأما حديث  ابن عمر    : فقد قال مسلم  في صحيحه : حدثنا يحيى بن أيوب  ، وعبد الله بن عون الهلالي  ، قالا : حدثنا  عباد بن عباد المهلبي  ، حدثنا  عبيد الله بن عمر  ،   [ ص: 245 ] عن نافع  عن  ابن عمر  في رواية يحيى  قال : أهللنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحج مفردا   . وفي رواية ابن عون    : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أهل بالحج مفردا ، وحدثنا  سريج بن يونس  ، حدثنا هشيم  ، حدثنا حميد  ، عن بكر  ، عن أنس  رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يلبي بالحج والعمرة جميعا   : قال بكر    : فحدثت بذلك  ابن عمر  ، فقال : لبى بالحج وحده ، فلقيت أنسا  فحدثته بقول  ابن عمر  فقال أنس    : ما تعدوننا إلا صبيانا ، سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " لبيك عمرة وحجا   " وحدثني  أمية بن بسطام العيشي  ، حدثنا  يزيد ، يعني ابن زريع  ، حدثنا  حبيب بن الشهيد  ، عن  بكر بن عبد الله  ، حدثنا أنس  رضي الله عنه : أنه رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جمع بينهما - بين الحج والعمرة   - قال : فسألت  ابن عمر  ؟ فقال : أهللنا بالحج . فرجعت إلى أنس  فأخبرته ما قال  ابن عمر  ، فقال : كأنما كنا صبيانا   . انتهى منه . 

 وحديث  ابن عمر  هذا لا يحتمل غير إفراد الحج ، فلا يحتمل القران ولا التمتع بحال ; لأن فيه أن بكرا  قال  لابن عمر    : إن أنسا  يقول : إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قرن بين الحج والعمرة ، فرد  ابن عمر  على أنس  دعواه القران قائلا : إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أحرم بالحج وحده ، وهذا صريح في الإفراد كما ترى . وحديث  ابن عمر  المذكور أخرجه  البخاري  أيضا . اهـ . 

 وفي رواية : أن رجلا أتى  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما فقال : بم أهل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ قال  ابن عمر     : أهل بالحج . فانصرف ثم أتاه من العام المقبل ، فقال : بم أهل رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ قال : ألم تأتني عام أول ؟ قال : بلى ، ولكن  أنس بن مالك  يزعم أنه قرن . قال  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما : إن  أنس بن مالك  كان يدخل على النساء وهن منكشفات الرءوس ، وإني كنت تحت ناقة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يمسني لعابها أسمعه يلبي بالحج   . رواه البيهقي  بإسناده . وقال النووي  في شرح المهذب : إن إسناده صحيح . 

 وأما حديث  ابن عباس  ، فهو ما رواه عنه  البخاري  ومسلم  قال : كانوا  يرون العمرة في أشهر الحج من أفجر الفجور في الأرض ، ويجعلون المحرم صفرا ،  ويقولون : إذا برأ الدبر ، وعفا الأثر ، وانسلخ صفر ، حلت العمرة لمن  اعتمر . فقدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه صبيحة رابعة مهلين بالحج   . الحديث . هذا لفظ  البخاري  ومسلم    . 

 وفي رواية في الصحيح عنه رضي الله عنه : أهل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحج ، لفظ مسلم    . وفي رواية عنه في الصحيح : خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نهل بالحج   . وفي رواية عنه رضي الله عنه في الصحيح : ثم ركب راحلته ، فلما استوت به على البيداء أهل بالحج   . كل هذه الألفاظ في صحيح مسلم  ، رحمه الله تعالى . 

 [ ص: 246 ] وفي صحيح مسلم  أيضا من حديث  أسماء بنت أبي بكر  رضي الله عنهما قالت : قدمنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مهلين بالحج   . الحديث . 

 قالوا : فهذه الأحاديث الصحاح دالة على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أحرم مفردا ، ورواتها من أضبط الصحابة وأتقنهم ، قالوا : فمنهم جابر  الذي عرف ضبطه وحفظه ، وخصوصا ضبطه لحجته صلى الله عليه وسلم . ومنهم  ابن عمر  الذي رد على أنس  ، وذكر أن لعاب ناقة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يمسه . ومنهم : عائشة  رضي الله عنها ، وحفظها وضبطها واطلاعها على أحوال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كل ذلك معروف . ومنهم :  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ، ومكانته في العلم والحفظ معروفة . 

 الأمر الثاني من الأمور التي احتج بها القائلون بأفضلية الإفراد على  التمتع والقران - هو إجماع أهل العلم على أن المفرد إذا لم يفعل شيئا من  محظورات الإحرام ، ولم يخل بشيء من النسك ، أنه لا دم عليه ، وانتفاء الدم  عنه مع لزومه في التمتع والقران يدل على أنه أفضل منهما ; لأن الكامل بنفسه  الذي لا يحتاج إلى الجبر بالدم أفضل من المحتاج إلى الجبر بالدم . 

 وأجاب المخالفون عن هذا بأن دم التمتع والقران ليس دم جبر لنقص  فيهما ، وإنما هو دم نسك محض لزم في ذلك النسك . واحتجوا على أنه دم نسك  بجواز أكل القارن والمتمتع من دم قرانه وتمتعه ، قالوا : لو كان جبرا لما  جاز الأكل منه كالكفارات ، وبأن الجبر في فعل ما لا يجوز ، والتمتع والقران  جائزان ، فلا جبر في مباح . 

 ورد هذا من يخالف في ذلك قائلا : إنه دم جبر لا دم نسك ، بدليل أن الصوم  يقوم مقامه عند العجز عنه . قالوا : والنسك المحض كالأضاحي والهدايا لا  يكون الصوم بدلا منه عند العجز عنه ، فلا يكون الصوم بدلا من دم إلا إذا  كان دم جبر . قالوا : ولا مانع من الأمر بعبادة مع ما يجبرها ويكملها ، ولا  مانع من أن يرد دليل خاص على جواز الأكل من بعض دماء الجبر . 

 قالوا : والدليل على وقوع الجبر في المباح : لزوم فدية الأذى المنصوص في آية : فمن كان منكم مريضا أو به أذى من رأسه ففدية الآية  [ 2 \ 196 ] ، ولا شك أنه جبر في فعل مباح . وكذلك من لبس لمرض ، أو حر أو  برد شديدين ، أو أكل صيدا للضرورة المبيحة للميتة ، أو احتاج للتداوي بطيب  . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (323)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 347 إلى صـ 353*
*  قالوا : ومن الأدلة على أنه دم جبر لا نسك سقوطه عن أهل مكة  المنصوص عليه في   [ ص: 347 ] قوله : ذلك لمن لم يكن أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام   [ 2 \ 196 ] فلو كان دم نسك محض لكان على الجميع من حاضري المسجد الحرام  وغيرهم  لاستوائهم جميعا في حكم النسك المحض . وهذا على قول الجمهور : إن الإشارة  في قوله : " ذلك " راجعة إلى لزوم دم التمتع ؛ أي : وأما من كان أهله حاضري  المسجد الحرام ، فلا دم عليه إن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج . خلافا  لابن عباس  ومن وافقه من الحنفية وغيرهم في قولهم : إن الإشارة في قوله : ذلك لمن لم يكن أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام   [ 2 \ 196 ] راجعة إلى التمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج ، وإن أهل مكة   لا  تمتع لهم ; لأنه على قول الجمهور لا فرق بين الآفاقي ، وحاضري المسجد  الحرام موجبا لوجوب دم التمتع على الأول وسقوطه عن الثاني ، إلا أن الأول  تمتع بالترفه بسقوط أحد السفرين لأحد النسكين ؛ ولذلك قال مالك  وأصحابه ،  والشافعي  وأصحابه ، وأحمد  وأصحابه ، وأبو حنيفة  وأصحابه  : إنه إن سافر بعد إحلاله من العمرة وأحرم للحج في سفر جديد ، أنه لا دم  تمتع عليه لزوال العلة . مع اختلافهم في قدر السفر المسقط للدم المذكور ؛  فبعضهم يكتفي بسفر مسافة القصر ، وهو مذهب أحمد  ، وهو مروي عن عطاء  وإسحاق  والمغيرة  ، كما نقله عنهم  ابن قدامة  في المغني . وبعضهم يكتفي بالرجوع إلى الميقات ، وهو مذهب  الشافعي  ، وبعضهم يشترط الرجوع إلى محله الذي جاء منه ، وعزاه في المغني لأبي حنيفة  وأصحابه . وبعضهم يشترط ذلك أو سفر مسافة بقدره ، أعني قدر مسافة المحل الذي جاء منه ، وهو مذهب مالك  وأصحابه . وهذا يدل على أن دم التمتع دم جبر لنقص السفر المذكور ، بدليل أن السفر إن حصل عندهم سقط الدم لزوال علة وجوبه . 

 الأمر الثالث من الأمور التي استدل بها القائلون بأفضلية الإفراد : بعض  الأحاديث الواردة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالنهي عن التمتع والقران . 

 قال البيهقي  في السنن الكبرى : أخبرنا أبو علي الروذباري  ، أنبأنا  أبو بكر بن داسة  ، ثنا أبو داود  ، ثنا أحمد بن صالح  ، ثنا ابن وهب  ، أخبرني حيوة  ، أخبرني أبو عيسى الخراساني  ، عن عبد الله بن القاسم الخراساني  ، عن  سعيد بن المسيب    : أن رجلا من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أتى  عمر بن الخطاب  ، فشهد عنده أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في مرضه الذي قبض فيه ينهى عن العمرة قبل الحج   . 

 أخبرنا  أبو بكر محمد بن الحسن بن فورك  ، أنبأ عبد الله بن جعفر  ، ثنا  يونس بن حبيب  ، ثنا  أبو داود الطيالسي  ، حدثنا هشام  ، عن قتادة  ، عن أبي شيخ الهنائي واسمه   [ ص: 248 ] خيوان بن [ خلدة    ] أن معاوية  قال  لنفر من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أتعلمون أن رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم نهى عن صفف النمور ؟ قالوا : اللهم نعم . قال : وأنا أشهد ،  قال : أتعلمون أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن لبس الذهب إلا مقطعا ؟  قالوا : اللهم نعم ، قال : أتعلمون أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى أن  يقرن بين الحج والعمرة ؟ قالوا : اللهم لا ، قال : والله إنها لمعهن   . وكذلك رواه  حماد بن سلمة  والأشعث بن بزاز  عن قتادة  ، وقال :  حماد بن سلمة  في حديثه : ولكنكم نسيتم . ورواه  مطر الوراق  ، عن أبي شيخ  في متعة الحج . انتهى من البيهقي    . 

 وقد ذكر النووي  في شرح المهذب عن البيهقي  أنه ذكر بإسناده الحديثين اللذين سقناهما عنه آنفا ، ثم قال في الأول منهما : ورواه أبو داود  في سننه . وقد اختلفوا في سماع  سعيد بن المسيب  عن عمر  ، لكنه لم يرو هنا عن عمر  ، بل عن صحابي غير مسمى ، والصحابة كلهم عدول . 

 ثم قال في الثاني منهما : رواه البيهقي  بإسناد حسن . انتهى . 

 وقال أبو داود  رحمه الله في سننه : حدثنا أحمد بن صالح  ، ثنا  عبد الله بن وهب  ، أخبرنا حيوة  ، أخبرني أبو عيسى الخراساني  ، عن عبد الله بن القاسم  ، عن  سعيد بن المسيب    : أن رجلا من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أتى  عمر بن الخطاب  ، فشهد عنده أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في مرضه الذي قبض فيه ينهى عن العمرة قبل الحج   . 

 حدثنا موسى أبو سلمة  ثنا حماد  ، عن قتادة  عن أبي شيخ الهنائي خيوان بن خلدة  ممن قرأ على  أبي موسى الأشعري  من أهل البصرة   أن  معاوية بن أبي سفيان  قال لأصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : هل  تعلمون أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن كذا وكذا ، وعن ركوب جلود  النمور ؟ قالوا : نعم ، قال : فتعلمون أنه نهى أن يقرن بين الحج والعمرة ؟  فقالوا : أما هذا فلا ، فقال : أما إنها معهن ، ولكنكم نسيتم   . انتهى منه . 

 الأمر الرابع من الأمور التي استدل بها القائلون بأفضلية الإفراد على غيره  ، أنه هو الذي كان الخلفاء الراشدون يفعلونه بعده صلى الله عليه وسلم ،  وهم أفضل الناس وأتقاهم ، وأشدهم اتباعا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .  فقد حج أبو بكر  رضي الله عنه بالناس مفردا ، وحج  عمر بن الخطاب  عشر سنين بالناس مفردا ، وحج عثمان  رضي  الله عنه بهم مدة خلافته مفردا . قالوا : فمدة هؤلاء الخلفاء الراشدين  الثلاثة حول أربع وعشرين سنة وهم يحجون بالناس مفردين ، ولو لم يكن الإفراد  أفضل من غيره لما واظبوا عليه هذه المدة الطويلة . 

 [ ص: 349 ] قال النووي  في شرح المهذب ، وشرح مسلم  في  أدلة من فضل الإفراد : ومنها أن الخلفاء الراشدين رضي الله عنهم بعد النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم أفردوا الحج ، وواظبوا عليه ، كذلك فعل أبو بكر  وعمر  وعثمان    . واختلف فعل علي  رضي الله عنهم أجمعين . وقد حج عمر  بالناس  عشر حجج مدة خلافته كلها مفردا ، ولو لم يكن هذا هو الأفضل عندهم ، وعلموا  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حج مفردا لم يواظبوا على الإفراد مع أنهم  الأئمة الأعلام ، وقادة الإسلام ، ويقتدى بهم في عصرهم وبعدهم ، وكيف يظن  بهم المواظبة على خلاف فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أو أنهم خفي عليهم  جميعهم فعله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وأما الخلاف عن علي  وغيره فإنما فعلوه لبيان الجواز ، وقد قدمنا عنهم ما يوضح هذا . انتهى منه . 

 الأمر الخامس من الأمور التي استدل بها القائلون بأفضلية الإفراد : هو ما ذكره النووي  في شرح المهذب قال : ومنها أن الأمة أجمعت على جواز الإفراد من غير كراهة ، وكره عمر  وعثمان  وغيرهما  ممن ذكرناه قبل هذا التمتع ، وبعضهم كره التمتع والقران ، وإن كانوا  يجوزونه على ما سبق تأويله ، فكان ما أجمعوا على أنه لا كراهة فيه أفضل .  انتهى منه . 

 وقال البيهقي  في السنن  الكبرى : فثبت بالسنة الثابتة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جواز التمتع  والقران والإفراد ، وثبت بمضي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حج مفرد ، ثم  باختلاف الصدر الأول في كراهية التمتع والقران دون الإفراد ، كون إفراد الحج عن العمرة أفضل   . والله أعلم . انتهى منه . 

 وقال البيهقي  في السنن الكبرى أيضا : أخبرنا  أبو عبد الرحمن السلمي  وأبو بكر بن الحارث  الفقيه قالا : ثنا  علي بن عمر الحافظ  ، ثنا  الحسين بن إسماعيل  ، ثنا أبو هشام  ، ثنا  أبو بكر بن عياش  ، ثنا أبو حصين  عن  عبد الرحمن بن الأسود  ، عن أبيه قال : حججت مع أبي بكر  رضي الله عنه فجرد ، ومع عمر  رضي الله عنه فجرد ، ومع عثمان  رضي الله عنه فجرد . 

 أخبرنا  أبو الحسين علي بن محمد بن عبد الله بن بشران  ، أنبأ  إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار  ، ثنا  عبد الكريم بن الهيثم  ، ثنا أبو اليمان  ، أخبرني شعيب  ، أنبأ نافع    : أن  ابن عمر  كان يقول : إن عمر  رضي  الله عنه كان يقول : أن تفصلوا بين الحج والعمرة ، وتجعلوا العمرة في غير  أشهر الحج ، أتمم لحج أحدكم وأتم لعمرته   . انتهى منه . 

 ثم ساق البيهقي  بسنده عن عبد الله   والحسن ابني محمد بن علي بن أبي طالب  رضي   [ ص: 350 ] الله عنهم عن أبيهما عن علي  أنه قال : يا بني أفرد الحج ، فإنه أفضل   . اهـ . وساق بسنده عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  رضي  الله عنه أنه قال : جردوا الحج . وفي رواية له عنه ، أنه أمر بإفراد الحج  قال فكان أحب أن يكون لكل واحد منهما شعث وسفر   . انتهى من البيهقي    . 

 وقال الحافظ ابن كثير  رحمه الله في تاريخه : قال الحافظ أبو الحسن   الدارقطني  ، ثنا  الحسين بن إسماعيل  ، ثنا أبو هشام  ، ثنا  أبو بكر بن عياش  ، ثنا أبو حصين  ، عن  عبد الرحمن بن الأسود  ، عن أبيه قال : حججت مع أبي بكر  فجرد ، ومع عمر  فجرد ، ومع عثمان  فجرد   . تابعه  الثوري  ، عن أبي حصين  ،  وهذا إنما ذكرناه ها ههنا ; لأن الظاهر أن هؤلاء الأئمة رضي الله عنهم :  إنما يفعلون هذا عن توقيف . والمراد بالتجريد هاهنا : الإفراد ، والله أعلم  . 

 وقال  الدارقطني    : ثنا أبو عبيد الله القاسم بن إسماعيل  ،  ومحمد بن مخلد  قالا : ثنا علي بن محمد بن معاوية الرزاز  ، ثنا عبد الله بن نافع  ، عن  عبيد الله بن عمر  ، عن نافع  ، عن  ابن عمر    : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم استعمل عتاب بن أسيد  على الحج فأفرد ، ثم استعمل أبا بكر  سنة تسع فأفرد الحج ، ثم حج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سنة عشر فأفرد الحج ، ثم توفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واستخلف أبو بكر  ، فبعث عمر  فأفرد الحج ، ثم حج أبو بكر  فأفرد الحج ، ثم توفي أبو بكر  واستخلف عمر  ، فبعث  عبد الرحمن بن عوف  فأفرد الحج . ثم حج فأفرد الحج ثم حج عمر  سنيه كلها فأفرد الحج ، في إسناده  عبد الله بن عمر العمري  ، وهو ضعيف . لكن قال الحافظ البيهقي    : له شاهد بإسناد صحيح . انتهى من البداية والنهاية لابن كثير    . 

 وقال  مسلم بن الحجاج  رحمه الله في صحيحه : حدثني هارون بن سعيد الإبلي  ، حدثنا أبو وهب  ، أخبرني  عمرو وهو ابن الحارث  ، عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن  أن رجلا من أهل العراق   قال له : سل لي  عروة بن الزبير  ،  عن رجل يهل بالحج ، فإذا طاف بالبيت أيحل أم لا ؟ فإن قال لك : لا يحل ،  فقل له : إن رجلا يقول ذلك ، قال : فسألته فقال : لا يحل من أهل بالحج إلا  بالحج ، قلت : فإن رجلا كان يقول ذلك . قال : بئسما قال . فتصداني الرجل  فسألني فحدثته فقال : فقل له فإن رجلا كان يخبر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم قد فعل ذلك وما شأن أسماء  والزبير  فعلا  ذلك ؟ قال : فجئته ، فذكرت له ذلك فقال : من هذا ؟ فقلت : لا أدري ، قال :  فما باله لا يأتيني بنفسه يسألني ، أظنه عراقيا ؟ فقلت : لا أدري . قال :  فإنه قد كذب ، قد حج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبرتني عائشة  رضي الله عنها : أن   [ ص: 351 ] أول شيء بدأ به حين قدم مكة  ، أنه توضأ ثم طاف بالبيت ، ثم حج أبو بكر  ، فكان أول شيء بدأ به الطواف بالبيت  ، ثم لم يكن غيره ، ثم عمر  مثل ذلك ، ثم حج عثمان  فرأيته أول شيء بدأ به الطواف بالبيت ، ثم لم يكن غيره ، ثم معاوية  ،  وعبد الله بن عمر  ، ثم حججت مع أبي - الزبير بن العوام    - فكان أول شيء بدأ به الطواف بالبيت  ثم لم يكن غيره ، ثم رأيت المهاجرين  والأنصار  يفعلون ذلك ، ثم لم يكن غيره ، ثم آخر من رأيت فعل ذلك  ابن عمر  ، ثم لم ينقضها بعمرة ، وهذا  ابن عمر  عندهم  أفلا يسألونه ؟ ولا أحد ممن مضى كانوا يبدءون بشيء حين يضعون أقدامهم أول  من الطواف بالبيت ثم لا يحلون ، وقد رأيت أمي وخالتي حين تقدمان لا تبتدئان  بشيء أول من البيت تطوفان به ثم لا تحلان ، وقد أخبرتني أمي أنها أقبلت هي  وأختها والزبير  وفلان وفلان بعمرة قط ، فلما مسحوا الركن حلوا ، وقد كذب فيما ذكر من ذلك . انتهى من صحيح مسلم  ، وفيه التصريح من  عروة بن الزبير  رضي الله عنهما بأن الخلفاء الراشدين والمهاجرين والأنصار كانت عادتهم أن يأتوا مفردين بالحج ، ثم يتمونه كما رأيت . 

 وقال النووي  في شرح الحديث المذكور : وقوله : " ثم لم يكن غيره   " ، وكذا قال فيما بعده : ولم يكن غيره ، هكذا هو في جميع النسخ ( غيره ) بالغين المعجمة والياء ، قال  القاضي عياض    : كذا هو في جميع النسخ ، قال : وهو تصحيف وصوابه : ثم لم تكن عمرة . بضم العين المهملة وبالميم ، وكان السائل لعروة  إنما سأله عن فسخ الحج إلى العمرة على مذهب من رأى ذلك ، واحتج بأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لهم بذلك في حجة الوداع ، فأعلمه عروة  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يفعل ذلك بنفسه ، ولا من جاء بعده . هذا كلام القاضي    . 

 قلت : هذا الذي قاله من أن قول ( غيره ) تصحيف ، ليس كما قال ، بل هو صحيح  في الرواية وصحيح في المعنى ; لأن قوله ( غيره ) يتناول العمرة وغيرها . 

 ويكون تقدير الكلام : ثم حج أبو بكر  فكان  أول شيء بدأ به الطواف بالبيت ثم لم يكن غيره ؛ أي : لم يغير الحج ، ولم  ينقله ويفسخه إلى غيره ؛ لا عمرة ولا قران ، والله أعلم . انتهى كلام النووي  ، وهو صواب . 

 وقال  البخاري  في صحيحه : حدثنا أحمد بن عيسى  ، حدثنا ابن وهب  ، قال : أخبرني  عمرو بن الحارث  ، عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن نوفل القرشي    : أنه سأل  عروة بن الزبير  ، فقال : قد حج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبرتني عائشة  رضي الله عنها أنه أول شيء بدأ به حين قدم أنه توضأ ، ثم طاف بالبيت ، ثم لم تكن عمرة ، ثم حج أبو بكر  رضي الله عنه ، فكان أول   [ ص: 352 ] شيء بدأ به الطواف بالبيت ثم لم تكن عمرة ، ثم عمر  رضي الله عنه مثل ذلك ، ثم حج عثمان  رضي الله عنه ، فرأيته أول شيء بدأ به الطواف بالبيت ، ثم لم تكن عمرة ، ثم معاوية   وعبد الله بن عمر  ، ثم حججت مع أبي - الزبير بن العوام    - فكان أول شيء بدأ به الطواف بالبيت ، ثم لم تكن عمرة ، ثم رأيت المهاجرين  والأنصار  يفعلون ذلك ، ثم لم تكن عمرة ، ثم آخر من رأيت فعل ذلك  ابن عمر  ، ثم لم ينقضها عمرة ، وهذا  ابن عمر  عندهم  فلا يسألونه ، ولا أحد ممن مضى ما كانوا يبدءون بشيء حتى يضعوا أقدامهم من  الطواف بالبيت ، ثم لا يحلون . وقد رأيت أمي وخالتي حين تقدمان لا تبتدئان  بشيء أول من البيت تطوفان به ثم لا تحلان ، وقد أخبرتني أمي أنها أهلت هي  وأختها والزبير  وفلان وفلان بعمرة ، فلما مسحوا الركن حلوا . انتهى منه . 

 وقال  البخاري  رحمه الله في صحيحه أيضا : حدثنا أصبغ  ، عن ابن وهب  ، أخبرني عمرو  ، عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن  ، ذكرت لعروة  قال : فأخبرتني عائشة  رضي الله عنها أن أول شيء بدأ به حين قدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه توضأ ، ثم طاف ، ثم لم تكن عمرة ، ثم حج أبو بكر  وعمر  رضي الله عنهما مثله ، ثم حججت مع أبي - الزبير  رضي الله عنه - فأول شيء بدأ به الطواف ، ثم رأيت المهاجرين والأنصار يفعلونه ، وقد أخبرتني أمي أنها أهلت هي وأختها والزبير  وفلان وفلان بعمرة ، فلما مسحوا الركن حلوا   . انتهى منه . 

 قالوا : وجواب  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما عن حديث عروة  المذكور لا يدفع احتجاج عروة  بما ذكر ، وكذلك جواب  ابن حزم  ، وقد أجاب عروة   ابن عباس  فأسكته . 

 أما جواب  ابن عباس  الذي ذكروه ، فهو ما رواه  الأعمش  ، عن فضيل بن عمرو  ، عن  سعيد بن جبير  ، عن  ابن عباس    : تمتع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال عروة    : نهى أبو بكر  وعمر  عن المتعة ، فقال  ابن عباس    : أراكم ستهلكون ، أقول قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتقول قال أبو بكر  وعمر    . وقال عبد الرزاق    : حدثنا معمر  ، عن أيوب  قال : قال عروة   لابن عباس    : ألا تتقي الله ، ترخص في المتعة ، فقال  ابن عباس    : سل أمك يا عرية  ، فقال عروة    : أما أبو بكر  وعمر  فلم يفعلا . فقال  ابن عباس    : والله ما أراكم منتهين حتى يعذبكم الله ، أحدثكم عن رسول الله ، وتحدثوننا عن أبي بكر  وعمر  ، فقال عروة    : لهما أعلم بسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأتبع لها منك   . اهـ . قالوا : فترى عروة  أجاب  ابن عباس  بجواب أسكته به . 

 ولا شك أن الخلفاء الراشدين أبا بكر  وعمر  وعثمان  رضي الله عنهم كانوا أعلم بسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأتبع لها ، لا يمكن  ابن عباس  أن ينكر ذلك . 

 [ ص: 353 ] وأما جواب  ابن حزم  فهو قوله : إن  ابن عباس  أعلم بسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبي بكر  وعمر  من عروة  ، وأنه - يعني  ابن عباس    - خير من عروة  وأولى منه بالنبي والخلفاء الراشدين ، ثم ساق آثارا من طريق البزار  وغيره عن  ابن عباس  ، يذكر فيها التمتع ، عن أبي بكر  وعمر  ، وأن أول من نهى عنه معاوية  ، ولا يخفى سقوط كلام  ابن حزم  المذكور رده على  عروة بن الزبير  رضي الله عنهما . أما قوله : إن  ابن عباس  أعلم من عروة  وأفضل ، فلا يرد رواية عروة  بسند صحيح عن الخلفاء الراشدين أنهم كانوا يفردون كما ثبت في صحيح مسلم    .  وابن عباس  لم يعارض عروة  بأن فعلهما كان مخالفا لما ذكره عروة  من الإفراد ، وإنما احتج بأن أمر النبي أولى بالاتباع من أمرهما ، وقد أجابه عروة  بأنهما ما فعلا إلا ما علما من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أكمل وأتبع لسنته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأما الآثار التي رواها من طريق ليث  وغيره فلا يخفى أنها لا تعد شيئا مع ما ثبت في الصحيحين عنهم من الروايات التي لا مطعن فيها أنهم كانوا يفضلون الإفراد . 

 ومن فهم كلامهم حق الفهم - أعني الخلفاء الراشدين - علم أنهم رضي الله  عنهم يعلمون جواز التمتع والقران علما لا يخالجه شك ، ولكنهم يرون أنه أتم  للحج والعمرة أن يفصل بينهما كما لا يخفى ، والمعنى غير خاف ، بل هو ظاهر  من سياق السؤال والجواب لمن تأمل ذلك ، ومما يدل على صحة ما ذكره  عروة بن الزبير  في حديث مسلم  المذكور من أن الخلفاء كانوا يفردون ما ثبت في الصحيحين من نحو ذلك ، عن عمر  وعثمان  رضي الله عنهما . 

 قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : حدثنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا سفيان  ، عن  قيس بن مسلم  ، عن  طارق بن شهاب  ، عن أبي موسى  رضي الله عنه قال : بعثني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى قوم باليمن  ، فجئت وهو بالبطحاء  ، فقال : بما أهللت ؟ قلت : أهللت كإهلال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال : هل معك من هدي ؟ قلت : لا ، فأمرني فطفت بالبيت  ، وبالصفا  والمروة  ، ثم أمرني فأحللت فأتيت امرأة من قومي فمشطتني - أو : غسلت رأسي - فقدم عمر  رضي الله عنه فقال : إن نأخذ بكتاب الله ، فإنه يأمر بالتمام ، قال الله : وأتموا الحج والعمرة   [ 2 \ 196 ] وإن نأخذ بسنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فإنه لم يحل حتى نحر الهدي   . انتهى منه ، ونحوه أخرجه مسلم  أيضا . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (324)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 354 إلى صـ 360*
*
 وقال ابن حجر  في فتح الباري في الكلام على الحديث المذكور : محصل جواب عمر  في منعه الناس من التحلل بالعمرة ، أن كتاب الله دال على منع التحلل لأمره بالإتمام ،   [ ص: 354 ] فيقتضي  استمرار الإحرام إلى فراغ الحج ، وأن سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  أيضا دالة على ذلك ; لأنه لم يحل حتى بلغ الهدي محله ، لكن الجواب عن ذلك  هو ما أجاب به هو صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث قال : " ولولا أن معي الهدي لأحللت   " فدل على جواز الإحلال لمن لم يكن معه هدي ، وتبين من مجموع ما جاء عن عمر  أنه منع منه سدا للذريعة ، وقال المازري    : قيل إن المتعة التي نهى عنها عمر  فسخ  الحج إلى العمرة ، وقيل : العمرة في أشهر الحج ، ثم الحج من عامه . وعلى  الثاني : إنما نهى عنها ترغيبا في الإفراد الذي هو أفضل ، لا أنه يعتقد  بطلانها وتحريمها . وقال عياض    : الظاهر أنه نهى عن الفسخ ، ولهذا كان يضرب الناس عليه ، كما رواه مسلم  بناء على معتقده : أن الفسخ كان خاصا بتلك السنة . 

 قال النووي    : والمختار أنه نهى عن المتعة المعروفة التي هي الاعتمار في أشهر الحج ،  ثم الحج من عامه ، وهو على التنزيه للترغيب في الإفراد ، كما يظهر من  كلامه ، ثم انعقد الإجماع على جواز التمتع من غير كراهة ، وبقي الاختلاف في  الأفضل . انتهى الغرض من كلام ابن حجر  في الفتح ، وهو واضح في أن عمر  رضي الله عنه ما كان يرى إلا تفضيل الإفراد على غيره ، وشاهد لصحة قول من قال : إنه حج بالناس عشر حجج مفردا ، وقال  مسلم بن الحجاج  رحمه الله في صحيحه : حدثنا  محمد بن المثنى  ، وابن بشار  ، قال ابن المثنى    : حدثنا  محمد بن جعفر  ، حدثنا شعبة  قال : سمعت قتادة  يحدث عن  أبي نضرة  قال : كان  ابن عباس  يأمر بالمتعة ، وكان ابن الزبير  ينهى عنها ، قال : فذكرت ذلك  لجابر بن عبد الله  فقال : على يدي دار الحديث : تمتعنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلما قام عمر  قال  : إن الله كان يحل لرسوله ما شاء بما شاء ، وإن القرآن قد نزل منازله ،  فأتموا الحج والعمرة لله كما أمركم الله ، وأبتوا نكاح هذه النساء ، فإن  أوتى برجل نكح امرأة إلى أجل إلا رجمته بالحجارة   . وحدثنيه  زهير بن حرب  ، حدثنا عفان  ، حدثنا همام  ، حدثنا قتادة  بهذا الإسناد وقال في الحديث : فافصلوا حجكم من عمرتكم ، فإنه أتم لحجكم ، وأتم لعمرتكم   . اهـ منه . 

 وهو دليل على ما ذكرنا من أن عمر  رضي الله عنه يرى أن الإفراد أفضل ، ويدل على صدق من قال : إنه حج عشر حجج بالناس مفردا كما تقدم . 

 وقال  البخاري  رحمه الله في صحيحه : حدثنا  محمد بن بشار  ، حدثنا  غندر  ، حدثنا شعبة  ، عن الحكم  ، عن علي بن حسين  ، عن  مروان بن الحكم  قال : شهدت عثمان  وعليا  رضي الله عنهما ، وعثمان  ينهى عن المتعة ، وأن يجمع بينهما ، الحديث . وفيه   [ ص: 355 ] التصريح بأن أمير المؤمنين  عثمان بن عفان  رضي الله عنه كان يرى أفضلية الإفراد على غيره لنهيه عن التمتع والقران الثابت في الصحيح كما رأيت . 

 وقال مسلم  في صحيحه : حدثنا  محمد بن المثنى  وابن بشار  قال ابن المثنى    : حدثنا  محمد بن جعفر  ، حدثنا شعبة  ، عن قتادة  قال : قال عبد الله بن شقيق    : كان عثمان  ينهى عن المتعة ، وكان علي  يأمر بها ، الحديث . وفيه التصريح بنهي عثمان  رضي الله عنه ، عن التمتع ، وبما ذكرنا كله تعلم أن أبا بكر  وعمر  وعثمان  رضي  الله عنهم كلهم كانوا يرون الإفراد أفضل ، وكان هو الذي يفعلونه كما رأيت  الروايات الصحيحة بذلك ، وهو المعروف عنهم رضي الله عنهم فما ورد مما يخالف  ذلك فهو مردود بما رأيت . 
تنبيه 

 فإن قيل : هؤلاء الذين يفضلون الإفراد ، كمالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأصحابهما ، وكأبي بكر  وعمر  وعثمان  رضي  الله عنهم ، ومن ذكرنا سابقا ممن يقول بأفضلية الإفراد على غيره من أنواع  النسك بأي جواب يجيبون عن الأحاديث الصحيحة الواردة بأن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم كان قارنا ، والأحاديث الصحيحة الواردة بأنه كان متمتعا  والأحاديث الصحيحة الواردة بأنه أمر كل من لم يسق هديا من أصحابه ، بأن  يتحلل من إحرامه بعمرة ، فالذين أحرموا بالإفراد أمرهم بفسخ الحج في عمرة ،  والتحلل التام من تلك العمرة ، وتأسف هو صلى الله عليه وسلم على أنه ساق  الهدي الذي صار سببا لمنعه من التحلل بعمرة ، وقال " لو استقبلت من أمري ما استدبرت لما سقت الهدي ولجعلتها عمرة    " مع أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يتأسف على فوات العمرة ، إلا وهي أفضل من  غيرها ، والقران الذي اختاره الله له لا يكون غيره أفضل منه ، لأن الله لا  يختار لنبيه في نسكه إلا ما هو الأفضل . 

 فالجواب : أن المالكية والشافعية يقولون : إن التمتع الذي أمر به صلى الله  عليه وسلم من كان مفردا وذلك بفسخ الحج في العمرة ، لا شك أنه في ذلك  الوقت وفي تلك السنة أفضل من غيره ، ولكن لا يلزم من أفضليته في ذلك الوقت  أن يكون أفضل فيما سواه . 

 وإيضاح ذلك : أنه دلت أدلة سيأتي قريبا تفصيلها إن شاء الله ، على أن تحتم فسخ الحج المذكور في العمرة وأمر  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه به خاص بذلك الركب وبتلك السنة ، وأنه ما  أمر بذلك لأفضلية ذلك في حد ذاته ، ولكن لحكمة أخرى خارجة عن ذاته ؛ وهي  أن يبين للناس أن العمرة في أشهر الحج جائزة ، وما فعله صلى الله عليه وسلم أو أمر به للبيان والتشريع ،   [ ص: 356 ] فهو  قربة في حقه ، وإن كان مكروها أو مفضولا ، فقد يكون الفعل بالنظر إلى ذاته  مفضولا أو مكروها ، ويفعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أو يأمر به لبيان  الجواز ، فيصير قربة في حقه ، وأفضل مما هو دونه بالنظر إلى ذاته كما هو  مقرر في الأصول ، وإليه أشار صاحب مراقي السعود بقوله : 


**وربما يفعل للمكروه مبينا أنه للتنزيه     فصار في جانبه من القرب 
كالنهي أن يشرب من فم القرب* *

 وقال في نشر البنود في شرحه للبيتين المذكورين : يعني أن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم قد يفعل المكروه المنهي عنه ، مبينا بذلك الفعل أن النهي للتنزيه  لا للتحريم ، فصار ذلك الفعل في حقه قربة يثاب عليها لما فيه من البيان ،  كنهيه عن الشرب من أفواه القرب ، وقد شرب منها . انتهى منه . 

 وليس قصدنا أن التمتع والقران مكروهان ، بل لا كراهة في واحد منهما يقينا ،  ولكن المقصود بيان أن الفعل الذي فعله صلى الله عليه وسلم لبيان الجواز ،  يكون بهذا الاعتبار أفضل من غيره ، وإن كان غيره أفضل منه ، بالنظر إلى  ذاته ، وهذه هي الأدلة الدالة على أنه فعل ذلك لبيان الجواز ، ولذلك يختص  بذلك الركب وتلك السنة . 

 الأول منها : حديث  ابن عباس  المتفق  عليه ، الذي قدمناه قال : كانوا يرون العمرة في أشهر الحج من أفجر الفجور  في الأرض ، ويجعلون المحرم صفرا ، ويقولون : إذا برئ الدبر ، وعفا الأثر ،  وانسلخ صفر ، حلت العمرة لمن اعتمر ، فقدم  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه صبيحة رابعة مهلين بالحج ، فأمرهم أن  يجعلوها عمرة ، فتعاظم ذلك عندهم ، فقالوا : يا رسول الله ، أي الحل ؟ قال "  الحل كله   " قالوا : فقوله في هذا الحديث المتفق عليه : كانوا  يرون العمرة في أشهر الحج من أفجر الفجور في الأرض ، وترتيبه بالفاء على  ذلك قوله : فأمرهم أن يجعلوها عمرة ، ظاهر كل الظهور في أن السبب الحامل له  صلى الله عليه وسلم على أمرهم أن يجعلوا حجهم عمرة ، هو أن يزيل من نفوسهم  بذلك اعتقادهم أن العمرة في أشهر الحج من أفجر الفجور في الأرض ، فالفسخ  لبيان الجواز كما دل عليه هذا الحديث المتفق عليه ، لا لأن الفسخ في حد  ذاته أفضل ، وقد تقرر في مسلك النص ومسلك الإيماء والتنبيه أن الفاء من  حروف التعليل ، كما قدمناه مرارا ، قالوا : فقول من زعم أن قوله في الحديث  المذكور كانوا يرون العمرة في أشهر الحج من أفجر الفجور ، لا ارتباط بينه  وبين قوله : فأمرهم أن يجعلوها عمرة ، ظاهر السقوط كما ترى ؛ لأنه لو لم  يقصد به ذلك ، لكان ذكره قليل الفائدة . 

 [ ص: 357 ] ومما يدل على ذلك ما رواه أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا  هناد بن السري  ، عن  ابن أبي زائدة  ، ثنا  ابن جرير  ، ومحمد بن إسحاق  ، عن  عبد الله بن طاوس  ، عن أبيه ، عن  ابن عباس  قال : والله ما أعمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عائشة  في ذي الحجة إلا ليقطع بذلك أمر أهل الشرك ، فإن هذا الحي من قريش  ،  ومن دان دينهم ، كانوا يقولون : إذا عفا الوبر وبرأ الدبر ودخل صفر ، فقد  حلت العمرة لمن اعتمر . فكانوا يحرمون العمرة حتى ينسلخ ذو الحجة والمحرم   . اهـ . 

 وقد بين الحافظ البيهقي  رحمه الله تعالى في السنن الكبرى أن حديث  ابن عباس  المتفق عليه المذكور ، دال على ذلك ، ولا ينافي ذلك أن  ابن عباس  رضي  الله عنهما يرى فسخ الحج في العمرة لازما ؛ لأنه لا مانع من أن يكون يعلم  أن الفسخ لبيان الجواز المذكور ، كما دل عليه حديثه ، وهو يرى بقاء حكمه ،  ولو كان سببه الأول بيان الجواز ، ولكن غيره من الخلفاء الراشدين وغيرهم من  المهاجرين  والأنصار  خالفوه في رأيه ذلك . 

 الدليل الثاني من أدلتهم على أن فسخ الحج في العمرة المذكور لبيان الجواز ،  وأنه خاص بذلك الركب وتلك السنة ، هو ما جاء من الأحاديث دالا على ذلك ،  قال أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا النفيلي  ، ثنا  عبد العزيز - يعني ابن محمد    - أخبرني  ربيعة بن أبي عبد الرحمن  ، عن الحارث بن بلال بن الحارث  ، عن أبيه قال : قلت : يا رسول الله ، فسخ الحج لنا خاصة أو لمن بعدنا ؟ قال : " بل لكم خاصة   " . اهـ . 

 وقال  النسائي  في سننه : أخبرنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم  ، قال : أنبأنا عبد العزيز  ، وهو الدراوردي  ، عن  ربيعة بن أبي عبد الرحمن  ، عن الحارث بن بلال  ، عن أبيه قال : قلت : يا رسول الله ، أفسخ الحج لنا خاصة أم للناس عامة ؟ قال : " بل لنا خاصة   " . اهـ . 

 وقال  ابن ماجه  في سننه : حدثنا أبو مصعب  ، ثنا  عبد العزيز بن محمد الدراوردي  ، عن  ربيعة بن أبي عبد الرحمن  ، عن الحارث بن بلال بن الحارث  ، عن أبيه قال : قلت : يا رسول الله ، أرأيت فسخ الحج في العمرة لنا خاصة أم للناس عامة ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " بل لنا خاصة   " . 

 وقال  مسلم بن الحجاج  في صحيحه : وحدثنا  سعيد بن منصور  ،  وأبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ، وأبو كريب  قالوا : حدثنا أبو معاوية  ، عن  الأعمش  عن  إبراهيم التيمي  ، عن أبيه عن أبي ذر  رضي الله عنه ، قال : كانت المتعة في الحج لأصحاب محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم خاصة   . 

 [ ص: 358 ] وحدثنا  أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ، حدثنا  عبد الرحمن بن مهدي  ، عن سفيان  ، عن عياش العامري  ، عن  إبراهيم التيمي  ، عن أبيه ، عن أبي ذر  رضي الله عنه قال : كانت لنا رخصة . يعني المتعة في الحج   . وحدثنا  قتيبة بن سعيد  ، حدثنا جرير  ، عن فضيل  ، عن زبيد  ، عن  إبراهيم التيمي  ، عن أبيه قال : قال أبو ذر  رضي الله عنه : لا تصلح المتعتان إلا لنا خاصة ، يعني متعة النساء ومتعة الحج ، حدثنا قتيبة  ، حدثنا جرير  ، عن بيان  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي الشعثاء  ، قال : أتيت  إبراهيم النخعي  ،  وإبراهيم التيمي  فقلت : إني أهم أن أجمع العمرة والحج العام ، فقال  إبراهيم النخعي    : لكن أبوك لم يكن ليهم بذلك ، قال قتيبة    : حدثنا جرير  ، عن بيان  ، عن  إبراهيم التيمي  ، عن أبيه أنه مر بأبي ذر  رضي الله عنه بالربذة فذكر ذلك له فقال : إنما كانت لنا خاصة دونكم . وقال البيهقي  وغيره من الأئمة : مراد أبي ذر  بالمتعة  المذكورة المتعة التي أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بها أصحابه رضي الله  عنهم وهي فسخ الحج في العمرة . واستدلوا على أن الفسخ المذكور هو مراد أبي ذر  رضي الله عنه بما رواه أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا هناد ، يعني ابن السري  ، عن  ابن أبي زائدة  ، أخبرنا محمد بن إسحاق  ، عن  عبد الرحمن بن الأسود  ، عن سلم بن الأسود  أن أبا ذر  كان يقول فيمن حج ثم فسخها بعمرة : لم يكن ذلك إلا للركب الذين كانوا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   . قالوا : فهذه الرواية التي في سنن أبي داود  فيها التصريح من أبي ذر  رضي الله عنه بفسخ الحج في العمرة وهي تفسر مراده بالمتعة في رواية مسلم  ، وضعفت رواية أبي داود  هذه ، بأن  ابن إسحاق  المذكور فيها مدلس . وقد قال : عن  عبد الرحمن بن الأسود    . وعنعنة المدلس لا تقبل عند أهل الحديث ، حتى يصح السماع من طريق أخرى . ويجاب عن تضعيف هذه الرواية من جهتين : 

 الأولى : أن مشهور مذهب مالك  ، وأحمد  ، وأبي حنيفة  رحمهم الله صحة الاحتجاج بالمرسل ، ومعلوم أن من يحتج بالمرسل يحتج بعنعنة المدلس من باب أولى ، كما قدمناه مرارا . 

 والثانية : أن المقصود من رواية أبي داود  المذكورة بيان المراد برواية مسلم  ، والبيان يقع بكل ما يزيل الإبهام ولو قرينة أو غيرها ، كما هو مقرر في الأصول . وقد قدمناه مرارا أيضا . 

 وما ذكره عن أبي ذر  من الخصوصية المذكورة قاله  عثمان بن عفان  رضي الله عنه ، ورد المخالفون الاستدلال بالحديثين المذكورين من جهتين : 

 [ ص: 359 ] الأولى منهما : تضعيف الحديثين المذكورين ، قالوا : حديث بلال بن الحارث المزني  رضي الله عنه المذكور عند أبي داود   والنسائي   وابن ماجه  فيه ابنه الحارث بن بلال  ، وهو مجهول ، قالوا : وقال  الإمام أبو عبد الله أحمد بن حنبل  رحمه الله في حديث بلال  المذكور : هذا الحديث لا يثبت عندي ، ولا أقول به ، قال : وقد روى فسخ الحج في العمرة أحد عشر صحابيا ، أين يقع الحارث بن بلال  منهم ؟ قالوا : وحديث أبي ذر  عند مسلم  موقوف عليه ، وليس بمرفوع ، وإذا كان الأول في سنده مجهول ، والثاني موقوفا ، تبين عدم صلاحيتهما للاحتجاج . 

 الجهة الثانية من جهتي رد الحديثين المذكورين : هي أنهما معارضان بأقوى منهما ، وهو حديث جابر  المتفق عليه : أن سراقة بن مالك بن جعشم  ،  سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال في تمتعهم المذكور : يا رسول الله ،  ألعامنا هذا أم للأبد ؟ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " بل للأبد    " وفي رواية في الصحيح : فشبك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أصابعه واحدة  في الأخرى ، وقال : " دخلت العمرة في الحج - مرتين - لا بل لأبد أبد " ورد  المانعون تضعيف الحديثين المذكورين ، قالوا : حديث بلال المذكور سكت عليه أبو داود  ، ومعلوم من عادته أنه لا يسكت إلا عن حديث صالح للاحتجاج ، قالوا : ولم يثبت في الحارث بن بلال  جرح . وقد قال ابن حجر  في التقريب فيه : هو مقبول ، قالوا : واعتضد حديثه بما رواه مسلم  عن أبي ذر  ، كما رأيته آنفا قالوا : إن قلنا إن الخصوصية التي ذكرها أبو ذر  بذلك  الركب مما لا مجال للرأي فيه ، فهو حديث صحيح له حكم الرفع ، وقائله اطلع  على زيادة علم خفيت على غيره ، وإن قلنا إنه مما للرأي فيه مجال ، كما يدل  عليه كلام  عمران بن حصين  الآتي ، وحكمنا بأنه موقوف على أبي ذر  ، فصدق لهجة أبي ذر  المعروف وتقاه ، وبعده من الكذب ، يدلنا على أنه ما جزم بالخصوصية المذكورة إلا وهو عارف صحة ذلك ، وقد تابعه في ذلك عثمان  رضي الله عنه ، قالوا : ويعتضد حديث الحارث بن بلال  المذكور أيضا بمواظبة الخلفاء الراشدين في زمن أبي بكر  ، وعمر  ، وعثمان  على  الإفراد ، ولو لم يعلموا أن فسخ الحج في العمرة خاص بذلك الركب لما عدلوا  عنه إلى غيره ، لما هو معلوم من تقاهم وورعهم ، وحرصهم على اتباع النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم ، فمواظبتهم على إفراد الحج نحو أربع وعشرين سنة يقوي حديث  الحارث بن بلال  المذكور . وقد رأيت الرواية عنهم بذلك في صحيح  البخاري  ومسلم  ، وكذلك غيرهم من المهاجرين  والأنصار  ، كما أوضحه  عروة بن الزبير  رضي الله عنهما في حديثه المتقدم عند مسلم    . قالوا : ورد حديث الحارث بن بلال  بأنه مخالف   [ ص: 360 ] لحديث جابر  المتفق عليه في سؤال سراقة بن مالك بن جعشم المدلجي  النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وإجابته له بقوله : بل للأبد - لا يستقيم ; لأنه لا  معارضة بين الحديثين لإمكان الجمع بينهما ، والمقرر في علم الأصول وعلم  الحديث أنه إذا أمكن الجمع بين الحديثين وجب الجمع بينهما إجماعا ، ولا يرد  غير الأقوى منهما بالأقوى ; لأنهما صادقان ، وليسا بمتعارضين ، وإنما أجمع  أهل العلم على وجوب الجمع بين الدليلين إن أمكن ؛ لأن إعمال الدليلين معا  أولى من إلغاء أحدهما كما لا يخفى ، ووجه الجمع بين الحديثين المذكورين :  أن حديث بلال بن الحارث المزني  ، وأبي ذر  رضي  الله عنهما محمولان على أن معنى الخصوصية المذكورة : التحتم والوجوب ،  فتحتم فسخ الحج في العمرة ووجوبه ، خاص بذلك الركب ، لأمره صلى الله عليه  وسلم لهم بذلك ، ولا ينافي ذلك بقاء جوازه ومشروعيته إلى أبد الأبد . وقوله  في حديث جابر    : بل للأبد ، محمول على الجواز وبقاء المشروعية إلى الأبد . فاتفق الحديثان . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر لنا صوابه في حديث : " بل  للأبد " وحديث الخصوصية بذلك الركب المذكورين ، هو ما اختاره العلامة الشيخ تقي الدين أبو العباس ابن تيمية  رحمه  الله تعالى ؛ وهو الجمع المذكور بين الأحاديث بحمل الخصوصية المذكورة على  الوجوب والتحتم ، وحمل التأبيد المذكور على المشروعية والجواز أو السنة ،  ولا شك أن هذا هو مقتضى الصناعة الأصولية والمصطلحية ، كما لا يخفى . 

 واعلم : أن الشافعية والمالكية ، ومن وافقهم يقولون : إن قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " بل للأبد " لا يراد به فسخ الحج في العمرة ، بل يراد به جواز العمرة في أشهر الحج ، وقال بعضهم : المراد به دخول أفعالها في أفعال الحج في حالة القران . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : هذا المعنى الذي حملت عليه المالكية والشافعية قول النبي لسراقة     : " بل للأبد " ليس هو معناه ، بل معناه : بقاء مشروعية فسخ الحج في  العمرة ، وبعض روايات الحديث ظاهرة في ذلك ظهورا بينا لا يجوز العدول عنه  إلا بدليل يجب الرجوع إليه ، بل صريح في ذلك . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (325)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 361 إلى صـ 367*


*  وسنمثل هنا لبعض تلك الروايات فنقول : ثبت في صحيح مسلم  من حديث جابر  رضي الله عنه ما لفظه : فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لو أني استقبلت من أمري ما استدبرت لم أسق الهدي وجعلتها عمرة ، فمن كان منكم ليس معه هدي فليحل ، وليجعلها عمرة . " فقام سراقة بن مالك بن جعشم  فقال : يا رسول الله ، ألعامنا هذا أم لأبد ؟ فشبك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أصابعه   [ ص: 361 ] واحدة في الأخرى وقال : " دخلت العمرة في الحج - مرتين - لا بل لأبد أبد   " . انتهى المراد منه . وهو صريح في أن سؤال سراقة  عن  الفسخ المذكور وجواب النبي له يدل على تأبيد مشروعيته كما ترى ؛ لأن  الجواب مطابق للسؤال ، فقول المالكية والشافعية ومن وافقهم بأن الفسخ ممنوع  لغير أهل حجة الوداع ، لا يستقيم مع هذا الحديث الصحيح المصرح بخلافه كما  ترى . 

 ودعواهم أن المراد بقوله : " بل لأبد أبد " جواز العمرة في أشهر الحج ، أو  اندراج أعمالها فيه في حال القران - بعيد من ظاهر اللفظ المذكور كما ترى ،  وأبعد من ذلك دعوى من ادعى أن المعنى : أن العمرة اندرجت في الحج ؛ أي  اندرج وجوبها في وجوبه ، فلا تجب العمرة ؛ وإنما تجب على المكلف حجة  الإسلام دون العمرة ، وبعد هذا القول وظهور سقوطه كما ترى . 

 والصواب إن شاء الله : هو ما ذكرنا من الجمع بين الأدلة ، ووجهه ظاهر لا إشكال فيه . 

 وقال النووي  في شرح المهذب في الجواب عن قول  الإمام أحمد    : أين يقع الحارث بن بلال  من  أحد عشر صحابيا رووا الفسخ عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ما نصه : قلت : لا  معارضة بينهم وبينه حتى يقدموا عليه ؛ لأنهم أثبتوا الفسخ للصحابة ، ولم  يذكروا حكم غيرهم ، وقد وافقهم الحارث  في إثبات الفسخ للصحابة ، ولكنه زاد زيادة لا تخالفهم وهي اختصاص الفسخ بهم . اهـ . 

 وإذا عرفت مما ذكرنا أدلة الذين ذهبوا إلى تفضيل الإفراد على غيره من  أنواع النسك ، وعلمت أن جوابهم عن أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بفسخ الحج  في العمرة أنه لإزالة ما كان في نفوسهم من أن العمرة في أشهر الحج من أفجر  الفجور في الأرض ، وأن الفعل المفعول لبيان الجواز ، قد يكون أفضل بذلك  الاعتبار من غيره ، وإن كان غيره أفضل منه بالنظر إلى ذاته . 

 فاعلم أنهم ادعوا الجمع بين الأحاديث الصحيحة المصرحة بأنه صلى الله عليه  وسلم كان قارنا ، والأحاديث الصحيحة المصرحة بأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان  متمتعا ، وكلها ثابتة في الصحيحين وغيرهما في حجة الوداع مع الأحاديث  المصرحة بأنه كان مفردا التي هي معتمدهم في تفضيل الإفراد بأنه صلى الله  عليه وسلم أحرم أولا مفردا ، ثم بعد ذلك أدخل العمرة على الحج ، فصار قارنا  ، فأحاديث الإفراد يراد بها عندهم أنه هو الذي أحرم به أول إحرامه ،  وأحاديث القران   [ ص: 362 ] عندهم  حق ، إلا أنه عندهم أدخل العمرة على الحج فصار قارنا ، وصيرورته قارنا في  آخر الأمر هي معنى أحاديث القران ، فلا منافاة . أما الأحاديث الدالة على  أنه كان متمتعا فلا إشكال فيها ; لأن السلف يطلقون اسم التمتع على القران  من حيث إن فيه عمرة في أشهر الحج مع الحج ، وكذلك أمره لأصحابه بالتمتع  وتمنيه له ، وتأسفه على فواته بسبب سوق الهدي في قوله : " لو استقبلت من أمري ما استدبرت ما سقت الهدي وجعلتها عمرة    " كفعله له . قالوا : وبهذا تتفق الأحاديث ، ويكون التمتع المذكور بفسخ  الحج في العمرة لبيان الجواز ، وهو بهذا الاعتبار أفضل من غيره ، فلا ينافي  أن الإفراد أفضل منه بالنظر إلى ذاته ، كما سار عليه أبو بكر  وعمر  وعثمان  رضي  الله عنهم ، قالوا : ولما أمرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بفسخ الحج في  العمرة أسفوا ، لأنهم أحلوا وهو باق على إحرامه ، فأدخل العمرة على الحج  لتطيب نفوسهم ، بأنه صار معتمرا مع حجه لما أمرهم بالعمرة ، والمانع له من  أن يحل كما أحلوا هو سوق الهدي ، قالوا فعمرتهم لبيان الجواز ، وعمرته التي  بها صار قارنا لمواساتهم لما شق عليهم أنه خالفهم ، فصار تمتعهم وقرانه  بهذا الاعتبار أولى من غيرهما ، ولا يلزم من ذلك أفضليتهما في كل الأحوال ،  بعد زوال الموجب الحامل على ذلك . 

 قالوا : وهذا هو الذي لاحظه الخلفاء الراشدون : أبو بكر  ، وعمر  ، وعثمان  رضي الله عنهم ، فواظبوا على الإفراد نحو أربع وعشرين سنة ، كلهم يأخذ بسنة الخليفة الذي قبله في ذلك . 

 قالوا : وما قاله جماعة من أجلاء العلماء ، من أن بيان جواز العمرة في  أشهر الحج عام حجة الوداع - لا داعي له ; لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين  ذلك بيانا متكررا في سنين متعددة : وذلك لأنه اعتمر عمرة الحديبية  عام ست ، وعمرة القضاء عام سبع ، وعمرة الجعرانة  عام ثمان ، وكل هذه العمر الثلاث في ذي القعدة من أشهر الحج . 

 قالوا : وهذا البيان المتكرر سنة بعد سنة كاف غاية الكفاية ، فلا حاجة إلى  بيان ذلك بأمر الصحابة بفسخ الحج في العمرة . وكذلك قوله : " ومن شاء أن  يهل بعمرة فليهل " المتقدم في حديث عائشة    . 

 وإذا كان بيان ذلك لا حاجة إليه ، تعين أن الأمر بالفسخ المذكور لأفضلية  التمتع على غيره لا بشيء آخر - لا شك في أنه ليس بصحيح ، وأن بيان ذلك  محتاج إليه غاية الاحتياج في حجة الوداع ، ولشدة الاحتياج إلى ذلك البيان  أمرهم صلى الله عليه وسلم بفسخ الحج في العمرة ، والدليل على ذلك هو ما ثبت  في حديث  ابن عباس  المتفق عليه ، وقد ذكرناه في أول هذا المبحث . 

 [ ص: 363 ] قال : كانوا يرون العمرة في أشهر الحج من أفجر الفجور في الأرض ، الحديث . وفيه : فقدم  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه صبيحة رابعة مهلين بالحج ، فأمرهم أن  يجعلوها عمرة ، فتعاظم ذلك عندهم فقالوا : يا رسول الله ؛ أي الحل ؟ قال "  الحل كله   " : وفي  البخاري  قال " حله كله " فقول  ابن عباس  في  هذا الحديث الصحيح : فتعاظم ذلك عندهم ، دليل على أنه في ذلك الوقت لم يزل  عظيما عندهم . ولو كانت العمر الثلاث المذكورة أزالت من نفوسهم ذلك إزالة  كلية ، لما تعاظم الأمر عندهم ، فتعاظم ذلك الأمر عندهم المصرح به في حديث  متفق عليه ، بعد صبح رابعة من ذي الحجة عام عشر - دليل على أن العمرة عام  ست وعام سبع وعام ثمان ما أزالت ما كان في نفوسهم لشدة استحكامه فيها .  وكذلك إذنه لمن شاء أن يهل بعمرة ، السابق في حديث عائشة     . والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع مودع حريص على إتمام البيان ،  وحجة الوداع اجتمع فيها جمع من المسلمين لم يجتمع مثله في موطن من المواطن  في حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في فتح الباري في الكلام على الحديث المذكور : فتعاظم عندهم ؛ أي : لما كانوا يعتقدونه أولا ، وفي رواية إبراهيم بن الحجاج    : فكبر ذلك عندهم . انتهى منه . 

 قالوا : ولشدة عظمه عندهم ، لم يمتثلوا أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بفسخ  الحج في العمرة أولا ، حتى غضب عليهم بسبب ذلك . وبذلك كله يتضح لك أن ما  كان مستحكما في نفوسهم من أن العمرة في أشهر الحج من أفجر الفجور في الأرض ،  لم يزل بالكلية إلى صبح رابعة ذي الحجة سنة عشر . 

 قالوا : وبه تعلم أن بيان جواز ذلك في حجة الوداع بعمل كل الصحابة الذين  لم يسوقوا هديا لأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واعتماره هو مع حجته - أعني  قرانه بينهما - أمر محتاج إليه جدا للبيان المذكور .

 ومما يدل من الأحاديث الصحيحة على أن ما كان في نفوسهم من ذلك لم يزل بالكلية : ما ثبت في الصحيح من حديث جابر  رضي  الله عنه بلفظ : " وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أذن لأصحابه أن يجعلوها  عمرة : يطوفوا بالبيت ثم يقصروا ويحلوا إلا من كان معه الهدي ، فقالوا :  ننطلق إلى منى  ، وذكر أحدنا يقطر ؟ فبلغ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : لو استقبلت من أمري ما استدبرت ما أهديت ، ولولا أن معي الهدي لأحللت   " الحديث . هذا لفظ  البخاري  رحمه الله ، فقولهم في هذا الحديث الصحيح بعد أن أمرهم صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يحلوا : ننطلق إلى   [ ص: 364 ] منى  ،  وذكر أحدنا يقطر ؟ يدل على شدة نفرتهم من الإحلال بعمرة في زمن الحج كما  ترى . وذلك يؤكد الاحتياج إلى تأكيد بيان الجواز . وهذا الحديث الصحيح يدفع  الاحتمال الذي في حديث  ابن عباس  المتقدم ؛ لأن قوله " فتعاظم ذلك عندهم " يحتمل أن يكون موجب التعاظم أنهم كانوا أولا محرمين بحج ، ويدل لهذا الاحتمال حديث جابر  الثابت في الصحيح أنه حج مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم ساق البدن معه ، وقد أهلوا بالحج مفردا ، فقال لهم : " أحلوا من إحرامكم بطواف البيت    " ، الحديث . وفيه : فقالوا : كيف نجعلها متعة ، وقد سمينا الحج ؟ إلى  آخر الحديث ، فهذا الحديث يدل على أنهم إنما صعب عليهم الإحلال بالعمرة ;  لأنهم قد سموا الحج ، لا لأن ما كان في نفوسهم من أن العمرة في أشهر الحج  من أفجر الفجور في الأرض ، لم يزل باقيا إلى ذلك الوقت ; لأن حديث جابر  المذكور - أعني قوله : فقالوا ننطلق إلى منى  وذكر  أحدنا يقطر - لا يحتمل هذا الاحتمال ، بل معناه : أن تعاظم الإحلال بعمرة  عندهم ، لأنه في وقت الحج كما بينا ، وهو يدل على أن ذلك هو المراد من هذا  الحديث الأخير ، وأنه ليس المراد الاحتمال المذكور ، كما جزم به ابن حجر  في الفتح في كلامه على الحديث الذي ذكرناه عنه آنفا . 

 ويبين أيضا أن ذلك هو معنى حديث جابر  عند مسلم  ؛ حيث قال رحمه الله في صحيحه : حدثنا  ابن نمير  ، حدثني أبي ، حدثنا  عبد الملك بن أبي سليمان  ، عن عطاء  ، عن  جابر بن عبد الله  رضي الله عنهما ، قال : أهللنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحج ، فلما قدمنا مكة  أمرنا  أن نحل ونجعلها عمرة ، فكبر ذلك علينا ، وضاقت به صدورنا ، فبلغ ذلك النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فما ندري أشيء بلغه من السماء ، أم شيء من قبل الناس  ؟ فقال " أيها الناس أحلوا فلولا أن معي الهدي فعلت كما فعلتم   " ، الحديث . 

 فقول جابر  رضي الله عنه  في هذا الحديث الصحيح : فكبر ذلك علينا وضاقت به صدورنا ، يدل على أن ما  كان في نفوسهم من كراهة العمرة في أشهر الحج لم يزل ، ولولا ذلك لما كبر  عليهم ، ولا ضاقت صدورهم بالإحلال بعمرة في أشهر الحج ، كما أوضحه حديثه  المذكور أيضا . وعلى هذا الذي ذكروه ، فالذي استدبره من أمره ، ولو استقبله  لم يسق الهدي : هو ملاحظة البيان المذكور ، وإن كان قد بين ذلك سابقا  لاحتياجه إلى تأكيد البيان في مثل ذلك الجمع ، وهو مودع ، ولا ينافي ذلك  أنه أمر القارنين بالفسخ المذكور مع أن العمرة المقرونة مع الحج فيها  البيان المذكور ; لأن العمرة المفردة عن الحج أبلغ في البيان ; لأنها ليست  مع الحج ، فهي مستقلة عنه ، فلا يحتمل أنها إنما جازت تبعا له . وقد   [ ص: 365 ] أوضحنا  في هذا الكلام حجة من قال من أهل العلم بتفضيل الإفراد على غيره ، من  أنواع النسك ، وجوابهم عما جاء من الأحاديث دالا على أفضلية القران أو  التمتع ، ووجه جمعهم بين الأحاديث الصحيحة التي ظاهرها الاختلاف في حجة  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
المسألة الرابعة 

 ذهب جماعة من أهل العلم إلى أن القران هو أفضل أنواع النسك ، وممن قال بهذا أبو حنيفة  ، وأصحابه ،  وسفيان الثوري  ،  وإسحاق بن راهويه  ، والمزني  ، وابن المنذر  ،  وأبو إسحاق المروزي  ، كما نقله عنهم النووي  في شرح المهذب ، واحتج أهل هذا القول بأحاديث كثيرة ، دالة على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان قارنا في حجته . 

 منها : ما أخرجه الشيخان في صحيحيهما عن  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما ، قال : " تمتع  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع بالعمرة إلى الحج ، وأهدى  فساق معه الهدي من ذي الحليفة ، وبدأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأهل  بالعمرة ، ثم أهل بالحج   " الحديث ، أخرجاه بهذا اللفظ . 

 ومنها : ما أخرجه الشيخان متصلا بحديث  ابن عمر  هذا من طريق  عروة بن الزبير  ، عن عائشة    : أنها أخبرته عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمثل حديث  ابن عمر  المذكور سواء . 

 ومنها : ما رواه مسلم   والبخاري  في صحيحيهما من حديث قتيبة  ، عن الليث  ، عن نافع  ، عن  ابن عمر    " أنه قرن الحج إلى العمرة ، وطاف لهما طوافا واحدا " ثم قال : هكذا فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 ومنها : ما رواه الشيخان ، عن  عمران بن حصين الخزاعي  رضي الله عنهما ، قال : نزلت  آية المتعة في كتاب الله - يعني متعة الحج - وأمرنا بها رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم ، ثم لم تنزل آية تنسخ آية متعة الحج ، ولم ينه عنها رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى مات ، قال رجل برأيه ما شاء   . الحديث ، هكذا لفظ مسلم  في صحيحه في بعض رواياته لهذا الحديث ، ولفظ  البخاري  قريب منه بمعناه في التفسير ، وفي الحج . ومراد  عمران بن حصين  رضي الله عنهما بالتمتع المذكور : القران ، بدليل الروايات الصحيحة الثابتة في صحيح مسلم  وغيره المصرحة بذلك . 

 قال  مسلم بن الحجاج  رحمه الله في صحيحه : وحدثنا  عبيد الله بن معاذ  ، حدثنا أبي ، حدثنا شعبة  ، عن  حميد بن هلال  ، عن مطرف  قال : قال لي  عمران بن حصين    :   [ ص: 366 ] أحدثك حديثا عسى الله أن ينفعك به : إن  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جمع بين حجة وعمرة ، ثم لم ينه عنه حتى مات ،  ولم ينزل فيه قرآن يحرمه ، وقد كان يسلم علي حتى اكتويت فتركت ، ثم تركت  الكي فعاد   . 

 حدثناه  محمد بن المثنى  وابن بشار  ، قالا : حدثنا  محمد بن جعفر  ، حدثنا شعبة  ، عن  حميد بن هلال  ، قال : سمعت مطرفا  قال : قال لي  عمران بن حصين  بمثل حديث معاذ    . 

 وحدثنا  محمد بن المثنى  وابن بشار    . قال ابن المثنى    : حدثنا  محمد بن جعفر  ، عن شعبة  ، عن قتادة  ، عن مطرف    : قال : بعث إلي  عمران بن حصين  في  مرضه الذي توفي فيه ، فقال : إني كنت محدثك بأحاديث لعل الله أن ينفعك بها  بعدي ، فإن عشت فاكتم عني ، وإن مت فحدث بها إن شئت : إنه قد سلم علي ،  واعلم أن نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد جمع بين حج وعمرة ، ثم لم ينزل  فيها كتاب الله ، ولم ينه عنها نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال رجل  برأيه ما شاء   . 

 وحدثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم  ، حدثنا  عيسى بن يونس  ، حدثنا  سعيد بن أبي عروبة  ، عن قتادة  ، عن  مطرف بن عبد الله بن الشخير  ، عن  عمران بن حصين  رضي الله عنه قال : اعلم  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جمع بين حج وعمرة ، ثم لم ينزل فيها كتاب  ، ولم ينهنا عنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال فيها رجل برأيه ما  شاء   . انتهى منه . 

 وهذه الروايات تبين أن مراده بالتمتع : القران ، ومعروف عن الصحابة رضي  الله عنهم ، أنهم يطلقون اسم التمتع على القران ; لأن فيه عمرة في أشهر  الحج مع الحج . 

 ومنها : ما أخرجه الشيخان في صحيحيهما من حديث  أنس بن مالك  رضي الله عنه : " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جمع بين حج وعمرة   " ففي بعض روايات حديثه ، قال : " صلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن معه بالمدينة  الظهر أربعا ، والعصر بذي الحليفة  ركعتين ، ثم بات بها حتى أصبح ، ثم ركب حتى استوت به على البيداء حمد الله وسبح وكبر ، ثم أهل بحج وعمرة ، وأهل الناس بهما   " الحديث ، هذا لفظ  البخاري  في صحيحه ، وقد قدمنا بعض ألفاظ مسلم  في حديث أنس  في القران ، ومخالفة  ابن عمر  له في ذلك ، قائلا : إنه أفرد ، وفي بعض روايات حديث أنس  عند مسلم  عن يحيى بن أبي إسحاق  ،  وعبد العزيز بن صهيب  ، وحميد  ، أنهم سمعوا أنسا  رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أهل بهما جميعا : " لبيك عمرة وحجا ، لبيك عمرة وحجا   " وقد روى عن أنس  رضي الله عنه حديث قران النبي هذا ستة عشر رجلا ، كما بينه العلامة ابن القيم  رحمه الله في زاد المعاد ، وهم  الحسن البصري  وأبو قلابة  ،  وحميد بن هلال  ، وحميد بن عبد الرحمن الطويل  ، وقتادة  ،  ويحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري  ، وثابت   [ ص: 367 ] البناني  ،  وبكر بن عبد الله المزني  ،  وعبد العزيز بن صهيب  ،  وسليمان التيمي  ، ويحيى بن أبي إسحاق  ،  وزيد بن أسلم  ، ومصعب بن سليم  ، وأبو أسماء  وأبو قدامة عاصم بن حسين  ، وأبو قزعة ، وهو سويد بن حجر الباهلي    . 

 ومنها : ما أخرجه الشيخان في صحيحيهما عن  أم المؤمنين حفصة بنت عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنها وعن أبيها ، قالت : يا رسول الله ، ما شأن الناس حلوا بعمرة ، ولم تحلل أنت من عمرتك ؟ قال : " إني لبدت رأسي ، وقلدت هديي ، فلا أحل حتى أنحر   " . انتهى منهما بلفظه . وهذه العمرة المذكورة في هذا الحديث المتفق عليه عمرة مقرونة مع الحج بلا شك في ذلك ، كما جزم به النووي  في شرح مسلم    . 

 ومنها : ما رواه  البخاري  في صحيحه ، عن أمير المؤمنين  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بوادي العقيق  ، يقول : " أتاني الليلة آت من ربي فقال : صل في هذا الوادي المبارك ، وقل : عمرة في حجة    " . اهـ . وقوله في هذا الحديث وقل عمرة في حجة ، يدل على القران ،  والمحتملات الأخر التي حمله عليها بعض المالكية والشافعية وغيرهم لا تظهر  كل الظهور . بل معناه القران كما ذكرنا وجزم به غير واحد ، والله تعالى  أعلم ، والأحاديث بمثل ما ذكرنا كثيرة . 

 وقد ذكر العلامة ابن القيم  رحمه الله في زاد المعاد منها بضعة وعشرين حديثا ، عن سبعة عشر صحابيا ، وهم جابر  ، وعائشة  ،  وعبد الله بن عمر  ،  وعبد الله بن عباس   وعمر بن الخطاب  ،  وعلي بن أبي طالب  ،  وعمران بن حصين  ،  والبراء بن عازب  ،  وحفصة أم المؤمنين  ، وأبو قتادة  ،  وابن أبي أوفى  وأبو طلحة  ،  والهرماس بن زياد  ،  وأم سلمة  ،  وأنس بن مالك  ،  وسعد بن أبي وقاص  ،  وعثمان بن عفان  رضي الله عنهم جميعا ، وعده لعثمان  رضي الله عنه في جملة من روى القران ، مع ما ثبت عنه من النهي عنه ، يعني به تقريره لعلي  رضي الله عنه على القران . 

 وبالجملة : فثبوت كون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان قارنا بالأحاديث  الصحيحة التي ذكرنا طرفا منها - لا مطعن فيه ، وقد قدمنا أن القائلين  بأفضلية الإفراد معترفون بقرانه صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع ، إلا  أنهم جمعوا بين الأحاديث بأنه أحرم أولا مفردا ، ثم أدخل العمرة على الحج  فصار قارنا . والذين قالوا بأفضلية القران جزموا بأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم  أحرم قارنا في ابتداء إحرامه ، واستدلوا لذلك بأحاديث صحيحة . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (326)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 368 إلى صـ 374

*
*  منها : حديث  ابن عمر  المتفق عليه ، وقد قدمناه في هذا المبحث ، وفيه : وبدأ   [ ص: 368 ] رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأهل بالعمرة ، ثم أهل بالحج ؛ وهو تصريح منه رضي الله عنه بأنه أهل بالعمرة قبل الحج . ومنها : حديث عمر  رضي الله عنه عند  البخاري  ، وقد قدمناه أيضا وفيه : " وقل عمرة في حجة " ، وكان ذلك بالعقيق  قبل  إحرامه ، وأهل هذا القول جمعوا بين الأحاديث الواردة بالإفراد والأحاديث  الواردة بالقران والأحاديث الواردة بالتمتع ، بغير الجمع الذي ذكرناه عن  القائلين بأفضلية الإفراد ، وهو أن وجه الجمع أن المراد بالإفراد : إفراد  أعمال الحج ؛ لأن القارن يفعل في أعمال الحج كما يفعله الحاج المفرد ،  فيطوف لهما طوافا واحدا ، ويسعى لهما سعيا واحدا ، على أصح الأقوال وأقواها  دليلا . 

 وأما جوابهم عن أحاديث التمتع فواضح ؛ لأن الصحابة يطلقون التمتع على القران كما قدمنا في حديث  عمران بن حصين  ، وكما يدل له ما أخرجه الشيخان في صحيحيهما ، عن  سعيد بن المسيب  قال : اجتمع عثمان  وعلي  رضي الله عنهما ، وكان عثمان  ينهى عن المتعة فقال علي    : ما تريد إلى أمر فعله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تنهى عنه ، فقال عثمان    : دعنا منك ، فقال : إني لا أستطيع أن أدعك ، فلما رأى ذلك علي  أهلهما جميعا   . فهذا يبين أن من جمع بينهما كان متمتعا عندهم ، وأن هذا هو الذي فعله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأقره عثمان  ، على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعل ذلك ، لكن الخلاف بينهما في الأفضل من ذلك . 

 ومما يدل على أن القارن متمتع عندهم حديث  ابن عمر  المتفق عليه الذي قدمناه في هذا المبحث ، فإن في لفظه عند الشيخين : " تمتع  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع بالعمرة إلى الحج ، وأهدى ،  فساق الهدي من ذي الحليفة ، وبدأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأهل  بالعمرة ، ثم أهل بالحج   " فتراه صرح بأن مراده بالتمتع القران .
المسألة الخامسة 

 اعلم : أن حجة من قال بأن التمتع أفضل مطلقا ، ومن قال بأنه أفضل لمن لم يسق الهدي ، وكلاهما مروي عن  الإمام أحمد  ،  هي : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر جميع أصحابه الذين لم يسوقوا هديا  أن يفسخوا حجهم في عمرة ، كما هو ثابت عن جماعة من الصحابة بروايات صحيحة  لا مطعن فيها ، وتأسف هو صلوات الله وسلامه عليه على سوقه للهدي الذي كان  سببا لعدم تحلله بالعمرة معهم . قالوا : لو لم يكن التمتع هو أفضل الأنساك  لما أمر به أصحابه ، ولما تأسف على أنه لم يفعله في قوله : " لو استقبلت من أمري ما استدبرت لما سقت الهدي ولجعلتها عمرة   " . 

 [ ص: 369 ] تنبيهات 

 التنبيه الأول : 

 اعلم أن دعوى من ادعى أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان متمتعا التمتع  المعروف ، وأنه حل من عمرته ثم أحرم للحج - باطلة بلا شك . وقد ثبت  بالروايات الصحيحة التي لا مطعن فيها أنه كان قارنا ، وأنه لم يحل حتى نحر  هديه ، كما قدمناه في هذا المبحث في حديث  أم المؤمنين حفصة بنت عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنها ، وعن أبيها . 

 فإن لفظ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديثها المتفق عليه قال : " إني لبدت رأسي ، وقلدت هديي فلا أحل حتى أنحر   " والأحاديث بمثله كثيرة . وسبب غلط من ادعى الدعوى الباطلة المذكورة هو ما أخرجه مسلم  في صحيحه : 

 حدثنا  عمرو الناقد  ، حدثنا  سفيان بن عيينة  ، عن هشام بن حجير  ، عن  طاوس  قال : قال  ابن عباس    : قال معاوية    : أعلمت أني قصرت من رأس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند المروة بمشقص ؟ قلت له : لا أعلم هذا إلا حجة عليك   . وحدثني محمد بن حاتم  ، حدثنا  يحيى بن سعيد  ، عن  ابن جريج  ، حدثني الحسن بن مسلم  ، عن  طاوس  ، عن  ابن عباس    : أن  معاوية بن أبي سفيان  أخبره قال : قصرت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمشقص وهو على المروة - أو : رأيته يقصر عنه بمشقص - وهو على المروة   . انتهى منه وأخرج  البخاري  هذا الحديث عن معاوية  بلفظ : قال : قصرت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمشقص ،  فالاستدلال بهذا الحديث على أن النبي أحل بعمرة في حجة الوداع غلط فاحش  مردود من وجهين : الأول : أنه ليس في الحديث المتفق عليه ذكر حجة الوداع ،  ولا شيء يدل على أن ذلك التقصير كان فيها . 

 التنبيه الثاني 

 ورود الرواية الصحيحة التي لا مطعن فيها أنه لم يحل إلا بعد الرجوع من عرفات  ، بعد أن نحر هديه . وقال النووي  في كلامه على حديث معاوية  هذا ، وهذا الحديث محمول على أنه قصر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في عمرة الجعرانة  ؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع كان قارنا كما سبق إيضاحه ، وثبت أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم حلق بمنى  ، وفرق أبو طلحة  رضي الله عنه شعره بين الناس . فلا يجوز حمل تقصير معاوية  على حجة الوداع ، ولا يصح حمله أيضا على عمرة القضاء   [ ص: 370 ] الواقعة سنة سبع من الهجرة ; لأن معاوية  لم  يكن يومئذ مسلما ، إنما أسلم يوم الفتح سنة ثمان ، هذا هو الصحيح المشهور ،  ولا يصح قول من حمله على حجة الوداع ، وزعم أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان  متمتعا ; لأن هذا غلط فاحش ، فقد تظاهرت الأحاديث الصحيحة السابقة في مسلم  وغيره ، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قيل له : ما شأن الناس حلوا ولم تحل أنت ؟ قال : " إني لبدت رأسي وقلدت هديي فلا أحل حتى أنحر الهدي   " وفي رواية : " حتى أحل من الحج   " والله تعالى أعلم . انتهى كلام النووي  ، ولا شك أن حمل حديث معاوية  على حجة الوداع لا يصح بحال ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 التنبيه الثالث 

 اعلم أن دعوى من ادعى أنه لم يحل بعمرة من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  في حجة الوداع إلا من أحرم بالعمرة وحدها ، وأن من أهل بحج أو جمع الحج  والعمرة ، لم يحل أحد منهم حتى كان يوم النحر - دعوى باطلة أيضا ; لأن  الروايات الصحيحة التي لا مطعن فيها عن جماعة من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم متظاهرة بكل الوضوح والصراحة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر كل من  لم يكن معه هدي أن يحل بعمرة ، سواء كان مفردا أو قارنا ، ومستند من ادعى  تلك الدعوى الباطلة هو ما أخرجه مسلم  رحمه الله في صحيحه : حدثنا يحيى بن يحيى  قال : قرأت على مالك  ، عن  أبي الأسود محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن نوفل  ، عن عروة  عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها أنها قالت : خرجنا  مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عام حجة الوداع ، فمنا من أهل بعمرة ،  ومنا من أهل بحج وعمرة ، ومنا من أهل بالحج ، وأهل رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم بالحج . فأما من أهل بعمرة فحل ، وأما من أهل بحج أو جمع الحج  والعمرة فلم يحلوا حتى كان يوم النحر   . انتهى منه ; لأن الذين لم  يحلوا من القارنين والمفردين في هذا الحديث ونحوه من الأحاديث يجب حملهم  على أن معهم الهدي لأجل الروايات الصحيحة المصرحة بذلك وبأن من لم يكن معهم  هدي فسخوا حجهم في عمرة بأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 التنبيه الرابع 

 اعلم أن دعوى من قال : إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع أحرم  إحراما مطلقا ، ولم يعين نسكا ، وأنه لم يزل ينتظر القضاء ، حتى جاءه  القضاء بين الصفا  والمروة    - أنها دعوى غير صحيحة ، وإن قال  الإمام الشافعي  في اختلاف الحديث : إن ذلك ثابت عن   [ ص: 371 ] النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ; لأن الروايات المتواترة المصرحة بأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم عين ما أحرم به من ذي الحليفة  ، من إفراد أو قران أو تمتع ، لا تمكن معارضتها لقوتها وتواترها ، واتفاق جميعها على تعيين الإحرام من ذي الحليفة  ، وإن اختلف في نوعه ، ومستند من ادعى تلك الدعوى أحاديث جاءت يفهم من ظاهرها ذلك ، منها حديث عائشة  قالت : خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لا نذكر حجا ولا عمرة   . وفي لفظ : يلبي ولا يذكر حجا ولا عمرة ، ونحو ذلك من الأحاديث ، وهذا لا تعارض به تلك الروايات الصحيحة المتواترة . وقد أجاب العلامة ابن القيم  رحمه الله في زاد المعاد عن الأحاديث التي استدل بها من ادعى الدعوى المذكورة ، فأفاد وأجاد ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 التنبيه الخامس 

 اعلم أن الأحاديث الواردة بأنه كان مفردا والواردة بأنه كان قارنا  والواردة بأنه كان متمتعا لا يمكن الجمع البتة بينها ، إلا الواردة منها  بالتمتع والواردة بالقران ، فالجمع بينهما واضح ; لأن الصحابة كانوا يطلقون  اسم التمتع على القران ، كما هو معروف عنهم ، ولا يمكن النزاع فيه ، مع أن  أمره صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه بالتمتع قد يطلق عليه أنه تمتع ; لأن أمره  بالشيء كفعله إياه . أما الواردة بالإفراد فلا يمكن الجمع بينها بحال مع  الأحاديث الواردة بالتمتع والقران ، فادعاء إمكان الجمع بينها غلط ، وإن  قال به خلق لا يحصى من أجلاء العلماء . 

 واختلفوا في وجه الجمع على قولين كما أوضحناه ، فمنهم من جمع بأن أحاديث  الإفراد يراد بها أنه أحرم أولا مفردا ، وأحاديث القران يراد بها أنه بعد  إحرامه مفردا أدخل العمرة على الحج ، فصار قارنا فصدق هؤلاء باعتبار أول  الأمر ، وصدق هؤلاء باعتبار آخره ، مع أن أكثرهم يقولون : إن إدخال العمرة على الحج خاص به صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا يجوز لغيره ، وهذا الجمع قال به أكثر المالكية والشافعية . وقال النووي     : لا يجوز العدول عنه . ومنهم من جمع بأن أحاديث الإفراد يراد بها :  إفراد أعمال الحج ، والقارن يعمل في سعيه وطوافه كعمل المفرد على أصح  الأقوال وأقواها دليلا . وكلا الجمعين غلط مع كثرة وجلالة من قال به من  العلماء . وإنما قلنا : إنهما كليهما غلط ؛ لأن المعروف في أصول الفقه وعلم  الحديث أن الجمع لا يمكن بين نصين متناقضين تناقضا صريحا ، بل الواجب  بينهما الترجيح ، وإنما يكون الجمع بين نصين ، لم يتناقضا تناقضا صريحا ،  فيحمل كل منهما على محمل ، ليس في الآخر التصريح بنقيضه ، فيكونان صادقين ،  ولأجل هذا   [ ص: 372 ] فجميع  العلماء يقولون : يجب الجمع إن أمكن ، ومفهوم قولهم : إن أمكن ، أنهما إن  كانا متناقضين تناقضا صريحا ، لا يمكن الجمع بينهما ، بل يجب المصير إلى  الترجيح . فإذا علمت هذا فاعلم أن أحاديث الإفراد صريحة في نفي القران  والتمتع ، لا يمكن الجمع بينهما أبدا وبين أحاديثهما ، فابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما في حديثه الصحيح المتقدم يكذب أنسا  في  دعواه القران تكذيبا صريحا المرة بعد المرة ، كما رأيته سابقا ، فكيف يمكن  الجمع بين خبرين والمخبران بهما كل منهما يكذب الآخر تكذيبا صريحا ،  فالجمع في مثل هذا محال ، ومن ادعى إمكانه فقد غلط كائنا من كان ، بالغا ما  بلغ من العلم والجلالة . وعائشة  رضي  الله عنها في حديثها الصحيح المتقدم تقول : فمنا من أهل بعمرة ، ومنا من  أهل بحج وعمرة ، ومنا من أهل بحج ، وأهل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بحج ،  فذكرها الأقسام الثلاثة وتصريحها بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أحرم بواحد  معين منها ، لا يمكن الجمع بينه وبين خبر من قال : إنه أحرم بقسم من  القسمين الآخرين ، كما ترى ، وفي بعض الروايات : أحرم بالحج خالصا ، وفي  بعضها : أحرم بالحج وحده ، وفي بعضها : لا نعرف العمرة إلخ . وأحاديث  القران فيها التصريح بأنه يقول : لبيك حجا وعمرة ، فالجمع بينها لا يمكن  بحال إلا على قول من قال : إنه كان قارنا يلبي بهما معا ، وسمع بعضهم الحج  والعمرة معا وسمع بعضهم الحج دون العمرة ، وبعضهم العمرة دون الحج ، فروى  كل ما سمع ، وعلى أن الجمع غير ممكن ، فالمصير إلى الترجيح واجب ، ولا شك  عند من جمع بين العلم والإنصاف أن أحاديث القران أرجح من جهات متعددة ،  منها كثرة من رواها من الصحابة ، وقد قدمنا عن ابن القيم  أنها رواها سبعة عشر صحابيا ، وأحاديث الإفراد لم يروها إلا عدد قليل ، وهم : عائشة  ،  وابن عمر  ، وجابر  ،  وابن عباس  ، وأسماء  ، وكثرة الرواة من المرجحات ، قال في مراقي السعود في مبحث الترجيح باعتبار حال المروي : 


**وكثرة الدليل والرواية مرجح لدى ذوي الدراية* *

 كما قدمناه في " البقرة " . 

 ومنها : أن من روي عنهم الإفراد ، روي عنهم القران أيضا ، ويكفي في أرجحية  أحاديث القران أن الذين قالوا بأفضلية الإفراد معترفون بأن من رووا القران  صادقون في ذلك ، وأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان قارنا باتفاق الطائفتين ،  إلا أن بعضهم يقولون : إنه لم يكن قارنا في أول الأمر ، وإنما صار قارنا في  آخره ، وقد ذكر ابن القيم  رحمه الله في زاد المعاد أن أحاديث القران أرجح من خمسة عشر وجها ، فلينظره من أراد الوقوف عليها . 

 وقد علمت مما تقدم أن القائلين بأفضلية الإفراد يقدحون في دلالة أحاديث القران   [ ص: 373 ] على  أفضليته على الإفراد بالقادح المعروف في الأصول بالقول بالموجب ، فيقولون :  سلمنا أنه كان قارنا مع بقاء نزاعنا في أفضلية القران على الإفراد ; لأن  قرانه وأمره أصحابه بالتمتع ، لم يكن لأفضلية القران والتمتع في حد ذاتيهما  على الإفراد ، بل هما في ذلك الوقت أفضل لسبب منفصل ، وإن كان الإفراد  أفضل منهما في حد ذاته لما قدمنا من أن الفعل المفضول أو المكروه إذا كان  لبيان الجواز كان أفضل بهذا الاعتبار من الفعل الذي هو أفضل منه في حد ذاته  ، كما قدمنا إيضاحه . 

 وقد قدمنا أدلة من قال بهذا كحديث بلال بن الحارث المزني  في السنن ، وحديث أبي ذر  في مسلم  أن ذلك كان خاصا بذلك الركب في حجة الوداع ، وعمل الخلفاء الراشدين نحو أربع وعشرين سنة ، وغيرهم من المهاجرين  والأنصار  من أفاضل الصحابة ، كما ثبت في الصحيحين عن  عروة بن الزبير  رضي الله عنهما ، وثبت عن الخلفاء الراشدين : أبي بكر  ، وعمر  ، وعثمان  في الصحيحين وغيرهما ذلك ، وقد قدمنا أن الآثار والأحاديث التي ذكرها  ابن حزم  عنهم  مخالفة لذلك ، لا يلتفت إليها مع الروايات الثابتة في الصحيحين ، القاضية  بخلافها ، فإن قيل سلمنا تسليما جدليا أن القران من النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم والتمتع الواقع من الصحابة بأمره في حجة الوداع كانا لأجل بيان الجواز  ، فاللازم أن تكون مشروعية أفضليتهما باقية كالرمل في الطواف في الأشواط الثلاثة الأولى ،  فإنه صلى الله عليه وسلم فعله وأمر به لسبب خاص ، وهو أن يري المشركين قوة  الصحابة ، وأنهم لم يضعفهم مرض ، ومع كون ذلك لهذا السبب فمشروعية سنيته  باقية ، فليكن قرانه وتمتع أصحابه بأمره لذلك السبب كذلك . 

 فالجواب : أن الرمل المذكور لم يرد فيه دليل يدل على خصوصه بذلك الوقت ،  بل ثبت ما يدل على بقاء مشروعيته ، وهو رمله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة  الوداع بعد زوال السبب ، والتمتع والقران المذكوران وردت فيهما أدلة تدل  على خصوصهما بذلك الركب كحديث بلال بن الحارث المزني  ، وحديث أبي ذر  ، إلى آخر ما تقدم . وقد قدمنا مناقشة من ضعف الأول بأن الحارث بن بلال  راوي الحديث عن أبيه مجهول ، وأن حديث أبي ذر  موقوف . 

 وبالجملة : فإنه يبعد كل البعد أن أبا بكر  وعمر  وعثمان  رضي  الله عنهم يتواطئون واحدا بعد واحد في نحو أربع وعشرين سنة على إفراد الحج  متعمدين لمخالفة هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وجميع الصحابة حاضرون ولم  ينكر منهم أحد ، فهذه دعوى باطلة ومقتضاها :   [ ص: 374 ] أن الأمة جميعها وخلفاءها الراشدين مكثت هذا الزمن الطويل وهي على باطل ، فهذا باطل بلا شك . 

 واعلم أن قول  عمران بن حصين  رضي الله عنه في حديثه المتقدم معرضا بعمر  رضي الله عنه : قال رجل برأيه ما شاء ، يعني به نهي عمر  عن التمتع ، أما إفراده الحج في زمن خلافته فلم ينكره هو ولا غيره . ومذهب  ابن عباس  رضي  الله عنهما في أن من طاف حل بعمرة شاء أو أبى ، مذهب مهجور خالفه فيه  الصحابة والتابعون فمن بعدهم ، فهو كقوله بنفي العول وبأن الأم لا يحجبها  من الثلث إلى السدس ، أقل من ثلاثة . 

 فإن قيل : مذهبه هذا ليس كذلك ; لأنه دلت عليه نصوص . 

 فالجواب هو ما ذكرنا من حجج من خالفوه وهم عامة علماء الأمة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الأظهر عندي في هذه المسألة هو ما اختاره العلامة أبو العباس ابن تيمية  رحمه الله في منسكه ، وهو إفراد الحج بسفر ينشأ له مستقلا ، وإنشاء سفر آخر مستقل للعمرة . 

 فقد قال رحمه الله في منسكه : 

 إن عمر  رضي الله عنه لم ينه عن المتعة البتة ، وإنما قال : إن أتم لحجكم وعمرتكم أن تفصلوا بينهما ، فاختار عمر  لهم  أفضل الأمور ، وهو إفراد كل واحد منهما بسفر ينشئه له من بلده ، وهذا أفضل  من القران والتمتع الخاص بدون سفرة أخرى . وقد نص على ذلك أحمد  ، وأبو حنيفة  ، ومالك   والشافعي  وغيرهم ، وهذا هو الإفراد الذي فعله أبو بكر  وعمر  رضي الله عنهما ، وكان عمر يختاره للناس ، وكذلك علي ، وقال عمر  وعلي  في قوله تعالى : وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله   [ 2 \ 196 ] قالا : إتمامهما أن تحرم بهما من دويرة أهلك ، وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم لعائشة  في عمرتها : " أجرك على قدر نصبك    " فإذا رجع الحاج إلى دويرة أهله ، فأنشأ العمرة منها ، واعتمر قبل أشهر  الحج ، وأقام حتى يحج ، أو اعتمر في أشهره ورجع إلى أهله ثم حج ، فهاهنا قد  أتى بكل واحد من النسكين من دويرة أهله . وهذا إتيان بهما على الكمال ،  فهو أفضل من غيره . انتهى منه بواسطة نقل تلميذه ابن القيم  في الزاد . فترى هذا المحقق صرح بأن إفراد كل منهما بسفر أفضل من التمتع والقران ، وأن الأئمة الأربعة متفقون على ذلك ، وأن عمر  وعليا  يريان  ذلك عملا بنص القرآن العظيم ، وبذلك تعلم أن قول بعض المتأخرين بمنع  الإفراد مطلقا مخالف للصواب كما ترى ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (327)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 375 إلى صـ 381
*
*
 المسألة السادسة 

 اعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في طواف القارن والمتمتع إلى ثلاثة مذاهب : 

 الأول : أن على القارن طوافا واحدا وسعيا واحدا ، وأن ذلك يكفيه لحجه   وعمرته ، وأن على المتمتع طوافين وسعيين ، وهذا مذهب جمهور العلماء ; منهم مالك   والشافعي  ، وأحمد  في أصح الروايات . 

 الثاني : أن على كل واحد منهما سعيين وطوافين ، وهذا مذهب أبي حنيفة  وأصحابه . 

 الثالث : أنهما معا يكفيهما طواف واحد وسعي واحد ، وهو مروي عن  الإمام أحمد      . أما الجمهور المفرقون بين القارن والمتمتع القائلون بأن القارن يكفيه   لحجه وعمرته طواف زيارة واحد ، وهو طواف الإفاضة ، وسعي واحد ، فاحتجوا   بأحاديث صحيحة ليس مع مخالفيهم ما يقاومها . 

 منها : ما ثبت في صحيح  مسلم بن الحجاج  رحمه الله : حدثني محمد بن حاتم  ، حدثنا بهز  ، حدثنا وهب  ، حدثنا  عبد الله بن طاوس  ، عن أبيه ، عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها : أنها   أهلت بعمرة ، فقدمت ولم تطف بالبيت حتى حاضت ، فنسكت المناسك كلها ، وقد   أهلت بالحج ، فقال لها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يسعك طوافك لحجك   وعمرتك   " الحديث . ففي هذا الحديث الصحيح التصريح بأنها كانت   محرمة أولا ، ومنعها الحيض من الطواف فلم يمكنها أن تحل بعمرة فأهلت بالحج   مع عمرتها الأولى فصارت قارنة ، وقد صرح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا   الحديث الصحيح بأنها قارنة حيث قال : " لحجك وعمرتك " ، ومع ذلك صرح بأنها   يكفيها لهما طواف واحد . 

 وقال مسلم  رحمه الله أيضا في صحيحه : وحدثني  حسن بن علي الحلواني  ، حدثنا  زيد بن الحباب  ، حدثني  إبراهيم بن نافع  ، حدثني  عبد الله بن أبي نجيح  ، عن مجاهد  ، عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها : أنها حاضت بسرف  ، فتطهرت بعرفة  ، فقال لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يجزئ عنك طوافك بالصفا  والمروة  عن حجك وعمرتك   " . اهـ منه . 

 فهذا الحديث الصحيح صريح في أن القارن يكفيه لحجه وعمرته طواف واحد وسعي واحد . 

 ومنها : حديث  ابن عمر  المتفق عليه الذي قدمناه ، قال  البخاري  رحمه الله في   [ ص: 376 ] صحيحه في بعض رواياته لهذا الحديث : حدثنا  يعقوب بن إبراهيم  ، حدثنا  ابن علية  ، عن أيوب  عن نافع    : أن  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما دخل ابنه  عبيد الله بن عبد الله  وظهره   في الدار فقال : إني لا آمن أن يكون العام بين الناس قتال . فقال :  فيصدوك  عن البيت ، فلو أقمت ؟ فقال : قد خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  فحال  كفار قريش  بينه وبين البيت ، فإن حيل بيني وبينه أفعل كما فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة   [ 33 \ 21 ] ، ثم قال : أشهدكم أني أوجبت مع عمرتي حجا ، قال : ثم قدم فطاف لهما طوافا واحدا   . 

 حدثنا قتيبة  ، حدثنا الليث  ، عن نافع  أن  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما أراد الحج عام نزل الحجاج  بابن الزبير  فقيل له : إن الناس كائن بينهم قتال ، وإنا نخاف أن يصدوك ؟ فقال : لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة     [ 33 \ 21 ] إذا أصنع كما صنع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، إني  أشهدكم  أني قد أوجبت عمرة ، ثم خرج حتى إذا كان بظاهر البيداء قال : ما  شأن الحج  والعمرة إلا واحد ، أشهدكم أني قد أوجبت حجا مع عمرتي ، وأهدى  هديا اشتراه  بقديد ، ولم يزد على ذلك ، فلم ينحر ، ولم يحل من شيء حرم منه  ، ولم يحلق  ولم يقصر حتى كان يوم النحر فنحر وحلق ، ورأى أن قد قضى طواف  الحج والعمرة  بطوافه الأول ، وقال  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما : كذلك فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   . انتهى منه ، وفي هذا الحديث الصحيح التصريح من  ابن عمر  باكتفاء   القارن بطواف واحد وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كذلك فعل . وبعض العلماء   حمل الطواف المذكور ، على طواف الإفاضة ، وبعضهم حمله على الطواف بين الصفا  والمروة      . أما حمله على طواف القدوم فباطل بلا شك ; لأن النبي لم يكتف بطواف   القدوم ، بل طاف طواف الإفاضة الذي هو ركن الحج بإجماع المسلمين . 

 وقال الكرماني  في شرح الحديث المذكور ، فإن قلت : ما المقصود من الطواف الأول إذ لا يجوز أن يراد به طواف القدوم ؟ 

 قلت : يعني أنه لم يكرر الطواف للقران ، بل اكتفى بطواف واحد ، وقد أخرج حديث  ابن عمر  هذا مسلم  في   صحيحه من طرق متعددة ، وفي لفظ منها : أشهدكم أني قد أوجبت حجة مع عمرة ،   فانطلق حتى ابتاع بقديد هديا ، ثم طاف لهما طوافا واحدا بالبيت ، وبين الصفا  والمروة  ، ثم لم يحل منهما حتى حل منهما بحجة يوم النحر . اهـ . 

 وقال النووي    : معناه : حتى حل منهما يوم النحر بعمل حجة مفردة . وفي بعض روايات مسلم  لحديث  ابن عمر  هذا : أشهدكم أني أوجبت حجا مع عمرتي ، وأهدى هديا اشتراه بقديد ، ثم انطلق يهل بهما جميعا حتى قدم مكة  ، فطاف بالبيت  وبالصفا  والمروة  ، ولم   [ ص:  377 ] يزد  على ذلك ، ولم ينحر ، ولم يحلق ، ولم يقصر ، ولم يحلل من شيء  حرم منه حتى  كان يوم النحر فنحر وحلق ، ورأى أنه قد قضى طواف الحج والعمرة  بطوافه الأول  . وقال  ابن عمر    : كذلك فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   . انتهى منه ، وهو صريح في أن القارن يكفيه لحجه وعمرته طواف واحد . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر لي والله تعالى أعلم : أن مراد  ابن عمر  في قوله : ورأى أنه قد قضى طواف الحج والعمرة بطوافه الأول ، في مسلم   والبخاري  ، هو الطواف بين الصفا  والمروة  ، ويدل على ذلك أمران : 

 الأول منهما : هو ما قدمنا في بعض روايات مسلم  في صحيحه مما لفظه : ثم طاف لهما طوافا واحدا بالبيت ، وبين الصفا  والمروة  ،   ثم لم يحل منهما حتى حل منهما بحجة ، ومعلوم أن الحل بحجة لا يمكن بدون   طواف الإفاضة . أما السعي في الحجة ، فيكفي فيه السعي الأول بعد طواف   القدوم ، فيتعين أن الطواف الأول الذي رأى إجزاءه عن حجه وعمرته هو الطواف   بين الصفا  والمروة  ،   بدليل الرواية الصحيحة بأنه لم يحل منهما إلا بحجة يوم النحر ، وحجة يوم   النحر أعظم أركانها طواف الإفاضة ، فبدونه لا تسمى حجة ; لأنه ركنها  الأكبر  المنصوص على الأمر به في كتاب الله في قوله تعالى : وليطوفوا بالبيت العتيق   [ 22 \ 29 ] . 

 الأمر الثاني الدال على ذلك هو : أن  ابن عمر  رضي   الله عنهما قال : كذلك فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وفعل النبي  صلى  الله عليه وسلم الثابت عنه في الروايات الصحيحة أنه اكتفى بسعيه بين الصفا  والمروة  بعد طواف القدوم لحجه وعمرته ، وأنه بعد إفاضته من عرفات  طاف طواف الإفاضة يوم النحر على التحقيق ، فحديث  ابن عمر  هذا نص صحيح متفق عليه ، على أن القارن يعمل كعمل المفرد ، وعلى هذا يحمل الطواف الواحد في حديث عائشة  الآتي ، فيفسر بأنه الطواف بين الصفا  والمروة  ؛ لأن القارن لا يسعى لحجه وعمرته إلا مرة واحدة . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في الفتح في كلامه على الروايتين اللتين أخرج بهما  البخاري  حديث ابن عمر  المذكور - أعني اللتين سقناهما آنفا - ما نصه : والحديثان ظاهران في أن القارن لا يجب عليه إلا طواف واحد كالمفرد ، وقد رواه  سعيد بن منصور  من وجه آخر عن نافع  عن  ابن عمر  أصرح من سياق حديثي الباب في الرفع ، ولفظه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من جمع بين الحج والعمرة كفاه لهما طواف واحد وسعي واحد   " وأعله  الطحاوي  بأن   [ ص: 378 ] الدراوردي  أخطأ فيه ، وأن الصواب أنه موقوف ، وتمسك في تخطئته بما رواه أيوب  ، والليث  ،  وموسى بن عقبة  وغير واحد عن نافع  نحو سياق ما في الباب ، من أن ذلك وقع  لابن عمر  ، وأنه قال : إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعل ذلك ، لا أنه روى هذا اللفظ عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو إعلال مردود ، فالدراوردي  صدوق ، وليس ما رواه مخالفا لما رواه غيره ، فلا مانع من أن يكون الحديث عند نافع  على الوجهين . انتهى كلام ابن حجر  في الفتح . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : هذا الحديث الذي نحن بصدده ليس بموقوف على كلا التقديرين ; لأن  ابن عمر  لما طاف لهما طوافا واحدا ، أخبر بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعل كذلك ، وهذا عين الرفع ، فلا وقف البتة كما ترى ، وحديث  ابن عمر  هذا الذي ذكر ابن حجر  في الفتح ، أن  سعيد بن منصور  أخرجه - أصرح من حديثي الباب عند  البخاري  ، قال فيه المجد  في المنتقى : رواه أحمد   وابن ماجه  ، وفي لفظ : من أحرم بالحج والعمرة أجزأه طواف واحد وسعي واحد منهما حتى يحل منهما جميعا . رواه الترمذي  ، وقال : هذا حديث حسن غريب . وفيه دليل على وجوب السعي ، ووقوف التحلل عليه . 

 ومنها : ما أخرجه الشيخان في صحيحيهما ، عن عروة  ، عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها قالت : خرجنا   مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع ، فأهللنا بعمرة ، ثم قال   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من كان معه هدي فليهل بالحج مع العمرة  ثم  لا يحل منهما جميعا   " الحديث ، وفيه : وأما الذين جمعوا الحج   والعمرة فإنما طافوا طوافا واحدا . انتهى . وهو نص صريح متفق عليه دال على   اكتفاء القارن بطواف واحد لحجه وعمرته . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : إن المراد بالطواف في حديث عائشة  هذا هو الطواف بين الصفا  والمروة  ، وله وجه من النظر ، كما سيأتي إيضاحه إن شاء الله تعالى . 

 ومنها : حديث جابر  الذي قدمناه عند مسلم  ، وفيه : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " دخلت العمرة في الحج . مرتين     " وتصريحه صلى الله عليه وسلم بدخولها فيه يدل على دخول أعمالها في   أعماله حالة القران ، وإن أوله جماعات من أهل العلم بتأويلات أخر متعددة . 

 والأحاديث الدالة على أن القارن يكفيه طواف واحد وسعي واحد كفعل المفرد   كثيرة ، وفيما ذكرنا هنا من الأحاديث الصحيحة كفاية لمن يريد الحق ، وهذا   الذي ذكرناه بعض أدلة القائلين بالفرق بين القران والتمتع ، وأن القارن   يكفيه طواف واحد وسعي واحد لعمرته وحجه . وقد رأيت ما ذكر من أدلتهم على أن   القارن يكفيه طواف واحد وسعي واحد . 

 [ ص: 379 ] أما أدلة هذه الطائفة على أن المتمتع لا بد له من طوافين وسعيين ، طواف وسعي لعمرته ، وطواف وسعي لحجه . فمنها : ما رواه  البخاري  في صحيحه قال : وقال أبو كامل فضيل بن حسين البصري    : حدثنا أبو معشر  ، حدثنا عثمان بن غياث  ، عن عكرمة  ، عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : أنه سئل عن متعة الحج ؟ فقال : أهل المهاجرون  والأنصار  وأزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع وأهللنا ، فلما قدمنا مكة  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " اجعلوا إهلالكم بالحج عمرة إلا من قلد الهدي " ، طفنا بالبيت وبالصفا  والمروة  ،   وأتينا النساء ، ولبسنا الثياب ، وقال : " من قلد الهدي فإنه لا يحل له   حتى يبلغ الهدي محله " ، ثم أمرنا عشية التروية أن نهل بالحج ، فإذا فرغنا   من المناسك ، جئنا فطفنا بالبيت ، وبالصفا والمروة ، وقد تم حجنا وعلينا   الهدي   . الحديث . 

 فهذا الحديث الثابت في صحيح  البخاري  فيه   الدلالة الواضحة على أن الذين تمتعوا وأحلوا من عمرتهم طافوا وسعوا   لعمرتهم ، وطافوا وسعوا مرة أخرى لحجهم ، وهو نص في محل النزاع . 

 واعلم أن دعوى من ادعى من العلماء أن رواية  البخاري  في هذا الإسناد ، عن أبي كامل فضيل بن حسين البصري  بلفظ : " وقال أبو كامل      " لها حكم التعليق - غير مسلمة ، بل الذي عليه الجمهور من المتأخرين أن   الراوي إذا قال : قال فلان ، فحكم ذلك كحكم ( عن فلان ) ونحو ذلك ،   فالرواية بذلك متصلة ، لا معلقة إن كان الراوي غير مدلس ، وكان معاصرا لمن   روى عنه بـ " قال " ونحوها ؛ ولذا غلطوا  ابن حزم  في حديث المعازف حيث قال : إن قول  البخاري  في أول الإسناد : وقال  هشام بن عمار  ، تعليق وليس الحديث بمتصل ، فغلطوه وحكموا للحديث بالاتصال ; لأن  هشام بن عمار  من شيوخ  البخاري  ،  والبخاري  غير مدلس ، فقوله عن شيخه : قال فلان ، كقوله : عن فلان ، وكل ذلك موصول لا معلق . 

 واعلم أن قول ابن حجر  في تهذيب التهذيب : إن  البخاري  روى عن فضيل  المذكور تعليقا ، مخالف لمذهب الجمهور من المتأخرين ; لأن قوله : وقال أبو كامل  في حكم ما لو قال : عن أبي كامل  ، وكل ذلك يحكم بوصله عند المحققين ، فقول ابن حجر  في الفتح أقرب إلى الصواب من قوله في التهذيب . وقد قال في فتح الباري في كلامه على الحديث المذكور : ويحتمل أن يكون  البخاري  أخذه عن أبي كامل  نفسه ، فإنه أدركه وهو من الطبقة الوسطى من شيوخه ، ولم نجد له ذكرا في كتابه غير هذا الموضع . انتهى منه . 

 [ ص: 380 ] ومعلوم أن أبا كامل  مات سنة سبع وثلاثين ومائتين . وله أكثر من ثمانين سنة  والبخاري  مات سنة ست وخمسين ومائتين ، وله اثنان وستون سنة ، وبذلك تعلم معاصرتهما زمنا طويلا ، وقد قال العراقي  في ألفيته : 


**وإن يكن أول الإسناد حذف مع صيغة الجزم فتعليقا ألف     ولو إلى آخره أما الذي 
لشيخه عزا بـ " قال " فكذي     عنعنة كخبر المعازف 
لا تصغ لابن حزم المخالف 

**وإذا   علمت أنه في هذه الأبيات صرح بأن قوله : قال فلان ، كقوله : عن فلان ،   تبين لك أن كل ذلك من قبيل المتصل ، لا من قبيل المعلق ، وقد قال العراقي  في ألفيته أيضا : 


**وصححوا وصل معنعن سلم     من دلسه راويه واللقا علم 
وبعضهم حكى بذا إجماعا     ومسلم لم يشرط اجتماعا 
لكن تعاصرا وقيل يشترط     طول صحابة وبعضهم شرط 
معرفة الراوي بالأخذ عنه     وقيل كل ما أتانا منه 
منقطع حتى يبين الوصل     وحكم أن حكم عن فالجل 
سووا وللقطع نحا البرديجي     حتى يبين الوصل في التخريج 
قال ومثله رأى  ابن شيبة      كذا له ولم يصوب صوبه 
قلت الصواب أن من أدرك ما     رواه بالشرط الذي تقدما 
يحكم له بالوصل كيفما     روى بقال أو عن أو بأن فوا 
وما حكى عن  أحمد بن حنبل      وقول يعقوب  على ذا نزل 
وكثر استعمال عن في ذا الزمن     إجازة وهو بوصل ما قمن 


**انتهى منه . 

 فترى العراقي  رحمه الله  جزم في الأبيات  المذكورة باستواء : قال فلان ، و : عن فلان ، وأن فلانا  قال كذا ، وأن  الجميع من قبيل الوصل ، لا من قبيل المعلق بالشروط المذكورة .  وحكى مقابله  بصيغة التمريض في قوله : 

 وقيل كل ما أتانا عنه منقطع . . . إلخ 

 وبه تعلم أن قول  البخاري    : وقال  أبو كامل فضيل بن حسين    . . . إلخ من قبيل المتصل لا من قبيل المعلق . 

 [ ص: 381 ] وقال صاحب تدريب الراوي : أما ما عزاه  البخاري  لبعض شيوخه بصيغة : قال فلان ، و : زاد فلان ،   ونحو ذلك ، فليس حكمه حكم التعليق عن شيوخ شيوخه ومن فوقهم ، بل حكمه حكم   العنعنة من الاتصال بشرط اللقاء والسلامة من التدليس ، كذا جزم به  ابن الصلاح  ، قال : وبلغني عن بعض المتأخرين من المغاربة أنه جعله قسما من التعليق ثانيا ، وأضاف إليه قول  البخاري    : وقال فلان ، وزاد فلان ، فوسم كل ذلك بالتعليق ، قال العراقي    : وما جزم به  ابن الصلاح  هاهنا هو الصواب ، وقد خالف ذلك في نوع الصحيح فجعل من أمثلة التعليق : قال عفان  كذا ، وقال  القعنبي  كذا ، وهما من شيوخ  البخاري    . والذي عليه عمل غير واحد من المتأخرين كابن دقيق العيد  ، والمزي  ، أن لذلك حكم العنعنة ، قال  ابن الصلاح  هنا : وقد قال  أبو جعفر بن حمدان النيسابوري  ، وهو أعرف  بالبخاري    : كل ما قال  البخاري    : قال لي فلان أو قال لنا فلان ، فهو عرض ومناولة . انتهى محل الغرض منه . والنيسابوري  المذكور هو المراد بالحيري في قول العراقي  في ألفيته . 

 ناولة 

 واعلم أن  البخاري  رحمه الله تعالى قد يقول : قال فلان مع سماعه منه لغرض غير التعليق . 

 قال ابن حجر  في فتح الباري في شرح حديث المعازف المذكور ناقلا عن  ابن الصلاح  ، ولا التفات إلى  أبي محمد بن حزم الظاهري  الحافظ في رد ما أخرجه  البخاري  من حديث أبي عامر  ، أو أبي مالك الأشعري  عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ليكونن من أمتي أقوام يستحلون الحر والحرير والخمر والمعازف   " من جهة أن  البخاري  أورده قائلا : قال  هشام بن عمار  ، وساقه بإسناده ، فزعم  ابن حزم  أنه منقطع فيما بين  البخاري  وهشام  ، وجعله جوابا عن الاحتجاج به على تحريم المعازف ، وأخطأ في ذلك في وجوه . والحديث صحيح معروف الاتصال بشرط الصحيح ،  والبخاري  قد   يفعل مثل ذلك لكونه قد ذكر ذلك الحديث في موضع آخر من كتابه مسندا متصلا ،   وقد يفعل ذلك لغير ذلك من الأسباب التي لا يصحبها خلل الانقطاع . انتهى   منه . 

 وكون  البخاري  رحمه  الله يعبر بـ " قال  فلان " لأسباب كثيرة غير التعليق يدل دلالة واضحة على  أن الجزم في مثل ذلك  بالتعليق بلا مستند ، دعوى لم يعضدها دليل . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في الفتح أيضا في شرح الحديث المذكور : وحكى  ابن الصلاح  في   [ ص: 382 ] موضع آخر : أن الذي يقول  البخاري  فيه   : قال فلان ، ويسمي شيخا من شيوخه ، يكون من قبيل الإسناد المعنعن . وحكي   عن بعض الحفاظ أنه يفعل ذلك فيما تحمله عن شيخه مذاكرة . وعن بعضهم أنه   فيما يرويه مناولة . اهـ . وهو صريح في أن قوله : قال فلان لا يستلزم   التعليق . 

 فإن قيل : توجد في صحيح  البخاري  أحاديث يرويها عن بعض شيوخه بصيغة : قال فلان ، ثم يوردها في موضع آخر بواسطة بينه وبين ذلك الشيخ . 

 فالجواب من وجهين : 

 الأول : أنه لا مانع عقلا ولا عادة ، ولا شرعا من أن يكون روى ذلك الحديث   عن الشيخ مباشرة ورواه عنه أيضا بواسطة مع كون روايته عنه مباشرة تشتمل  على  سبب من الأسباب المؤدية للتعبير بلفظة : قال ، المشار إليها آنفا ،   والرواية عن الواسطة سالمة من ذلك . 

 الوجه الثاني : أنا لو سلمنا تسليما جدليا أن الصيغة المذكورة تقتضي التعليق ولا تقتضي الاتصال ، فتعليق  البخاري  بصيغة الجزم حكمه عند علماء الحديث حكم الصحيح ، كما هو معروف . 

 وقد قال ابن حجر  في الفتح في الكلام على حديث المعازف ما نصه : وقد تقرر عند الحفاظ أن الذي يأتي به  البخاري  من التعاليق كلها بصيغة الجزم ، يكون صحيحا إلى من علق عنه ، ولو لم يكن من شيوخه . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 فتبين بما ذكرنا أن حديث  ابن عباس  المذكور الدال على أن المتمتع يسعى ويطوف لحجه بعد الوقوف بعرفة  ، ولا يكتفي بطواف العمرة السابق وسعيها - نص صحيح على كل تقدير في محل النزاع . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (328)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 382 إلى صـ 388
*
*
*
*
 ومنها : ما رواه الشيخان عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها مما يدل على أن المتمتع يطوف لحجه بعد رجوعه من منى  ، قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : حدثنا  عبد الله بن مسلمة  ، حدثنا مالك  ، عن  ابن شهاب  ، عن  عروة بن الزبير  ، عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت : خرجنا   مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع ، فأهللنا بعمرة ، ثم قال   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من كان معه هدي فليهل بالحج مع العمرة ثم لا   يحل حتى يحل منهما جميعا   " الحديث ، وفيه قالت : فطاف الذين كانوا أهلوا بالعمرة بالبيت  ، وبين الصفا  والمروة  ، ثم حلوا ، ثم طافوا طوافا   [ ص: 383 ] آخر بعد أن رجعوا من منى  ، وأما الذين جمعوا الحج والعمرة ، فإنما طافوا طوافا واحدا   . اهـ منه . 

 وقال  مسلم بن الحجاج  في صحيحه : حدثنا  يحيى بن يحيى التميمي  ، قال : قرأت على مالك  عن  ابن شهاب  ، عن عروة  ، عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها قالت : خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عام حجة الوداع . الحديث ، وفيه : فطاف الذين أهلوا بالعمرة بالبيت  ، وبالصفا  والمروة  ، ثم حلوا ، ثم طافوا طوافا آخر بعد أن رجعوا من منى  لحجهم : وأما الذين كانوا جمعوا الحج والعمرة ، فإنما طافوا طوافا واحدا   . انتهى منه . 

 فهذا نص صريح متفق عليه ، يدل على الفرق بين القارن والمتمتع ، وأن القارن يفعل كفعل المفرد ، والمتمتع يطوف لعمرته ويطوف لحجه ، فلا وجه للنزاع في هذه المسألة بعد هذا الحديث ، وحديث  ابن عباس  المذكور قبله عند  البخاري  ، وقول من قال : إن المراد بالطواف الواحد في حديث عائشة  هذا : السعي له وجه من النظر ، واختاره ابن القيم  ، وهو وجيه عندي . 

 فهذه النصوص تدل على صحة هذا القول المفرق بين القارن والمتمتع ، وهو قول جمهور أهل العلم ، وهو الصواب إن شاء الله تعالى . 

 أما من قال : إن المتمتع كالقارن يكفيه طواف واحد وسعي واحد ، وهو رواية عن  الإمام أحمد  ، فقد استدل بما رواه مسلم  في صحيحه ، قال : وحدثني محمد بن حاتم  ، حدثنا  يحيى بن سعيد  ، عن  ابن جريج  ، ( ح ) ، وحدثنا  عبد بن حميد  ، أخبرنا محمد بن بكر  ، أخبرنا  ابن جريج  قال : أخبرني أبو الزبير  أنه سمع  جابر بن عبد الله  رضي الله عنهما يقول : لم يطف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا أصحابه بين الصفا  والمروة  إلا طوافا واحدا   . زاد في حديث محمد بن بكر    : طوافه الأول . انتهى منه . 

 قال من تمسك بهذا الحديث : هذا نص صحيح ، صرح فيه جابر  بأن   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يطف هو ولا أصحابه إلا طوافا واحدا ، ومعلوم   أن أصحابه فيهم القارن ، وهو من كان معه الهدي ، وفيهم المتمتع ، وهو من  لم  يكن معه هدي ، وإذا ففي هذا الحديث الصحيح الدليل على استواء القارن   والمتمتع في لزوم طواف واحد وسعي واحد . 

 وأجاب المخالفون عن هذا بأجوبة : 

 الأول : هو أن الجمع واجب إن أمكن ، قالوا : وهو هنا ممكن بحمل حديث جابر   [ ص:  384 ] هذا  على أن المراد بأصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذين لم  يطوفوا إلا طوافا  واحدا للعمرة والحج ، خصوص القارنين منهم ، كالنبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم ;  لأنه كان قارنا بلا شك ، وإن حمل حديث جابر  على هذا كان موافقا لحديث عائشة  وحديث  ابن عباس  المتقدمين ، وهذا واضح كما ترى . قال في مراقي السعود : 


**والجمع واجب متى ما أمكنا     إلا فللأخير نسخ بينا 
**

 وإنما كان قول العلماء كافة : أن الجمع إن أمكن وجب المصير إليه ; لأن   إعمال الدليلين أولى من إلغاء أحدهما ، كما هو معروف في الأصول . 

 الجواب الثاني : أنا لو سلمنا أن الجمع غير ممكن هنا في حديث جابر  المذكور مع حديث عائشة  وحديث  ابن عباس  كما جاء في بعض الروايات عن جابر  عند مسلم  بلفظ لا يمكن فيه الجمع المذكور ، وذلك ما أخرجه مسلم  في صحيحه : حدثنا أحمد بن يونس  ، حدثنا زهير  ، حدثنا أبو الزبير  ، عن جابر  رضي الله عنه قال : خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مهلين بالحج معنا النساء والولدان ، فلما قدمنا مكة  طفنا بالبيت وبالصفا  والمروة  ،   فقال لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من لم يكن معه هدي فليحلل ،   قال : قلنا : أي الحل ؟ قال : الحل كله . قال : فأتينا النساء ولبسنا   الثياب ومسسنا الطيب ، فلما كان يوم التروية أهللنا بالحج ، وكفانا الطواف   الأول بين الصفا والمروة ، فأمرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن نشترك   في الإبل والبقر ; كل سبعة منا في بدنة   " . انتهى . 

 ولفظ جابر  في حديث مسلم  هذا   في هذه الرواية لا يمكن حمله على القارنين بحال ; لأنه صرح بأنهم حلوا   الحل كله ، وأتوا النساء ولبسوا الثياب ومسوا الطيب ، وأنهم أهلوا يوم   التروية بحج ، ومع هذا كله صرح بأنهم كفاهم طوافهم الأول بين الصفا  والمروة  ، فإن حديث جابر  ينفي طواف المتمتع بعد رجوعه من منى  ، وحديث عائشة  وحديث  ابن عباس  يثبتانه . 

 وقد تقرر في الأصول وعلوم الحديث أن المثبت مقدم على النافي ، فيجب تقديم حديث  ابن عباس  وعائشة    - لأنهما مثبتان - على حديث جابر  النافي . 

 الجواب الثالث : أن عدم طواف المتمتع بعد رجوعه من منى  الثابت في الصحيح رواه جابر  وحده ، وطوافه بعد رجوعه من منى  رواه في الصحيح  ابن عباس  وعائشة  ، وما رواه اثنان أرجح مما رواه واحد .   [ ص: 385 ] قال في مراقي السعود ، في مبحث الترجيح باعتبار حال المروي : 


**وكثرة الدليل والروايه     مرجح لدى ذوي الدرايه 
**

 وأما من قالوا : إن القارن والمتمتع يلزم كل واحد منهما طوافان وسعيان ،   طواف وسعي للعمرة ، وطواف وسعي للحج كأبي حنيفة ، ومن وافقه ، فقد استدلوا   لذلك بأحاديث ، ونحن نذكرها إن شاء الله هنا ، ونبين وجه رد المخالفين لها   من وجهين . 

 فمن الأدلة التي استدلوا بها على أن القارن يسعى سعيين ويطوف طوافين لحجه وعمرته ، ما أخرجه  النسائي  في سننه الكبرى ، ومسند علي  ، عن حماد بن عبد الرحمن الأنصاري  ، عن إبراهيم بن محمد ابن الحنفية  قال : طفت مع أبي ، وقد جمع بين الحج والعمرة فطاف لهما طوافين ، وسعى لهما سعيين ، وحدثني أن عليا  فعل ذلك ، وحدثه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فعل ذلك   . انتهى بواسطة نقل صاحب نصب الراية ، ثم قال بعد أن ساق الحديث كما ذكرنا : قال صاحب التنقيح : وحماد  هذا ضعفه الأزدي  ، وذكره  ابن حبان  في الثقات . قال بعض الحفاظ : هو مجهول ، والحديث من أجله لا يصح . انتهى . 

 ومن أدلتهم على الطوافين والسعيين للمتمتع والقارن معا : ما أخرجه  الدارقطني  ، عن الحسن بن عمارة  ، عن الحكم  ، عن مجاهد  ، عن  ابن عمر      : أنه جمع بين حجته وعمرته معا ، وقال سبيلهما واحد ، قال : فطاف لهما   طوافين ، وسعى لهما سعيين . وقال : هكذا رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   صنع كما صنعت . انتهى ، وأخرجه عن الحسن بن عمارة  ، عن الحكم  ، عن  ابن أبي ليلى  ، عن علي  قال : رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قرن وطاف طوافين ، وسعى سعيين   . انتهى منه بواسطة نقل صاحب نصب الراية . ثم قال بعد أن ساقهما كما ذكرنا . 

 قال  الدارقطني    : لم يروهما غير الحسن بن عمارة  ، وهو متروك ، ثم هو قد روى عن  ابن عباس  ضد هذا ، ثم أخرجه ، عن الحسن بن عمارة  ، عن  سلمة بن كهيل  ، عن  طاوس  قال : سمعت  ابن عباس  يقول : لا   والله ما طاف لهما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا طوافا واحدا ،  فهاتوا  من هذا الذي يحدث أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم طاف لهما طوافين    . انتهى . 

 وبالسند الثاني رواه  العقيلي  في كتاب الضعفاء فقال : حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد بن صالح السمرقندي  ، ثنا  يحيى بن حكيم المقوم  قال : قلت  لأبي داود الطيالسي    : إن محمد بن الحسن  صاحب الرأي ، حدثنا عن الحسن بن عمارة  ، عن الحكم  عن ابن أبي   [ ص: 386 ] ليلى  ، عن علي  قال : فذكره . فقال أبو داود    : من هذا كان شعبة  يشق بطنه من الحسن بن عمارة  ، وأطال  العقيلي  في تضعيف الحسن بن عمارة  ، وأخرجه  الدارقطني  أيضا ، عن حفص بن أبي داود  ، عن  ابن أبي ليلى  ، عن الحكم  ، عن  عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى  ، عن علي  بنحوه ، قال : وحفص  هذا ضعيف ،  وابن أبي ليلى  رديء الحفظ كثير الوهم . وأخرجه أيضا عن عيسى بن عبد الله بن محمد بن عمر بن علي  ، حدثني أبي ، عن أبيه ، عن جده ، عن علي    : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان قارنا ، فطاف طوافين ، وسعى سعيين   . انتهى . قال : وعيسى بن عبد الله  ، يقال له : مبارك ، وهو متروك الحديث . انتهى من نصب الراية لأحاديث الهداية للزيلعي  رحمه الله . 

 ومن أدلتهم على ذلك : ما أخرجه  الدارقطني  ، عن أبي بردة عمرو بن يزيد  ، عن حماد  ، عن إبراهيم  ، عن علقمة  ، عن عبد الله  قال : طاف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لعمرته . وحجه طوافين وسعى سعيين ، وأبو بكر  ، وعمر  ، وعلي  ،  وابن مسعود    . قال  الدارقطني    : وأبو بردة  متروك ، ومن دونه في الإسناد ضعفاء . 

 ومن أدلتهم أيضا : ما أخرجه  الدارقطني  أيضا ، عن محمد بن يحيى الأزدي  ، ثنا عبد الله بن داود  ، عن شعبة  ، عن  حميد بن هلال  ، عن مطرف  ، عن  عمران بن الحصين    : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طاف طوافين وسعى سعيين   . انتهى . قال  الدارقطني    : يقال إن محمد بن يحيى الأزدي  حدث   بهذا من حفظه ، فوهم في متنه ، والصواب بهذا الإسناد : أن النبي صلى الله   عليه وسلم قرن الحج ، والعمرة ، وليس فيه ذكر الطواف ولا السعي ، ويقال :   إنه رجع عن ذكر الطواف والسعي ، وحدث به على الصواب . كما حدثنا به  محمد بن إبراهيم بن نيروز  ، ثنا محمد بن يحيى الأزدي  به : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قرن . انتهى قال : وقد خالفه غيره فلم يذكر فيه الطواف ، ولا السعي ، كما حدثنا به أحمد بن عبد الله بن محمد بن الوكيل  ،  ومحمد بن مخلد  قالا : ثنا القاسم بن محمد بن عباد المهلبي  ، ثنا عبد الله بن داود  ، عن شعبة  بهذا الإسناد : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قرن ا هـ . انتهى كله من نصب الراية . 

 وقد علمت منه أن جميع هذه الأحاديث الدالة على طوافين وسعيين للقارن ، ليس فيها حديث قائم كما رأيت . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في فتح الباري واحتج الحنفية بما روي عن علي    : أنه جمع بين الحج والعمرة ، فطاف لهما طوافين ، وسعى لهما سعيين ، ثم قال : هكذا رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فعل ، وطرقه عن علي  عند عبد الرزاق  ،  والدارقطني  ، وغيرهما ضعيفة ،   [ ص: 387 ] وكذا أخرج من حديث  ابن مسعود  بإسناد ضعيف نحوه ، وأخرج من حديث  ابن عمر  نحو ذلك ، وفيه الحسن بن عمارة  ، وهو متروك ، والمخرج في الصحيحين ، وفي السنن عنه من طرق كثيرة الاكتفاء بطواف واحد . وقال البيهقي    : إن ثبتت الرواية أنه طاف طوافين ، فيحمل على طواف القدوم ، وطواف الإفاضة . وأما السعي مرتين فلم يثبت ، وقال  ابن حزم    : لا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا عن أحد من أصحابه شيء في ذلك أصلا . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 وقال ابن القيم  رحمه الله في زاد المعاد : وأما من قال : إنه حج قارنا قرانا طاف له طوافين وسعى سعيين ، كما قاله كثير من فقهاء الكوفة  ، فعذره ما رواه  الدارقطني  من حديث مجاهد  ، عن  ابن عمر      : أنه جمع بين حج ، وعمرة معا ، وقال : سبيلهما واحد . قال : وطاف لهما   طوافين ، وسعى لهما سعيين ، وقال : هكذا رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم  صنع ، كما صنعت   . وعن  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه : أنه جمع بينهما ، وطاف لهما طوافين ، وسعى لهما سعيين ، وقال : هكذا رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صنع كما صنعت   . وعن علي  رضي الله عنه أيضا : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان قارنا ، فطاف طوافين ، وسعى سعيين ، وعن علقمة  ، عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  رضي الله عنه قال : طاف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لحجته وعمرته طوافين ، وسعى سعيين ، وأبو بكر  ، وعمر  ، وعلي  ،  وابن مسعود    . وعن  عمران بن حصين  رضي الله عنهما : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طاف طوافين ، وسعى سعيين ، وما أحسن هذا العذر لو كانت هذه الأحاديث صحيحة ، بل لا يصح منها حرف واحد . أما حديث  ابن عمر  ففيه الحسن بن عمارة  ، وقال  الدارقطني    : لم يروه عن الحكم  غير الحسن بن عمارة  ، وهو متروك الحديث . وأما حديث علي  الأول ففيه حفص بن أبي داود  ، وقال أحمد  ، ومسلم    : حفص  متروك الحديث . وقال  ابن خراش    : هو كذاب يضع الحديث ، وفيه  محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى  ضعيف . وأما حديثه الثاني : فيرويه عيسى بن عبد الله بن محمد بن عمر بن علي  ، حدثني أبي ، عن أبيه ، عن جده قال  الدارقطني    : عيسى بن عبد الله يقال له مبارك  ، وهو متروك الحديث . وأما حديث علقمة  ، عن عبد الله  فيرويه أبو بردة عمرو بن يزيد  ، عن حماد  ، عن إبراهيم  ، عن علقمة    . قال  الدارقطني    : وأبو بردة  ضعيف ، ومن دونه في الإسناد ضعفاء . انتهى . وفيه عبد العزيز بن أبان    . قال يحيى    : هو كذاب خبيث ، وقال الرازي  ،  والنسائي    : متروك الحديث . وأما حديث  عمران بن حصين    : فهو مما غلط فيه محمد بن يحيى الأزدي  وحدث به من حفظه فوهم فيه ، وقد حدث به على الصواب مرارا ، ويقال : إنه رجع عن ذكر   [ ص: 388 ] الطواف والسعي . انتهى محل الغرض من كلام ابن القيم    . 

 فإذا عرفت أن أحاديث السعيين ، والطوافين ليس فيها شيء قائم كما رأيت ،   فاعلم أن الذين قالوا : بأن القارن يطوف طوافا ، ويسعى سعيا كفعل المفرد ،   أجابوا عن الأحاديث المذكورة من وجهين . 

 الأول : هو ما بيناه الآن بواسطة نقل الزيلعي  ،  وابن حجر  ، وابن القيم  ، عن  الدارقطني  ، وغيره من أوجه ضعفها . 

 والثاني : أنا لو سلمنا تسليما جدليا أن بعضها يصلح للاحتجاج وضعافها يقوي   بعضها بعضا ، فلا يقل مجموع طرقها عن درجة القبول فهي معارضة بما هو أقوى   منها ، وأصح ، وأرجح ، وأولى بالقبول من الأحاديث الثابتة في الصحيح ،   الدالة على أن النبي لم يفعل في قرانه . إلا كما يفعل المفرد كحديث عائشة  المتفق عليه ، وحديث  ابن عباس  عند  البخاري  ، وكالحديث المتفق عليه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لعائشة    : " يكفيك طوافك بالبيت  ، وبالصفا  ، والمروة  لحجك وعمرتك     " كما قدمناه واضحا ، وقد اتضح من جميع ما كتبناه في هذه المسألة : أن   التحقيق فيها أن القارن يفعل كفعل المفرد لاندراج أعمال العمرة في أعمال   الحج ، وأن المتمتع يطوف ، ويسعى لعمرته ، ثم يطوف ويسعى لحجته ، ومما يوضح   من جهة المعنى : أنه يطوف ويسعى لحجه بعد رجوعه من منى أنه يهل بالحج   بالإجماع .

 والحج يدخل في معناه دخولا مجزوما به الطواف والسعي ، فلو كان يكفيه طواف   العمرة التي حل منها وسعيها ، لكان إهلاله بالحج إهلالا بحج ، لا طواف فيه   ولا سعي ، وهذا ليس بحج في العرف ولا في الشرع ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (329)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 389 إلى صـ 395
*
*
*
*
فروع تتعلق بهذه المسألة 

 الفرع الأول : اعلم أن صفة الطواف بالبيت هي   أن يبتدئ طوافه من الركن الذي فيه الحجر الأسود ، فيستقبله ، ويستلمه ،   ويقبله إن لم يؤذ الناس بالمزاحمة ، فيحاذي بجميع بدنه جميع الحجر فيمر   جميع بدنه على جميع الحجر ، وذلك بحيث يصير جميع الحجر عن يمينه ويصير   منكبه الأيمن عند طرف الحجر ، ويتحقق أنه لم يبق وراءه جزء من الحجر ، ثم   يبتدئ طوافه مارا بجميع بدنه على جميع الحجر ، جاعلا يساره إلى جهة البيت ،   ثم يمشي طائفا بالبيت ، ثم يمر وراء الحجر بكسر الحاء ، ويدور بالبيت .   فيمر على الركن اليماني  ، ثم ينتهي إلى ركن الحجر الأسود ، وهو المحل الذي بدأ منه طوافه ، فتتم له بهذا طوافة واحدة ، ثم   [ ص: 389 ] يفعل كذلك ، حتى يتمم سبعا . 

 وأصح أقوال أهل العلم فيما يظهر لنا والله أعلم : أنه لا بد من أن يكون خارجا جميع بدنه ، حال طوافه عن شاذروان الكعبة    ; لأنه منها ، وكذلك لا بد أن يكون خارجا جميع بدنه حال طوافه عن جدار الحجر ; لأن أصله من البيت ، ولكن لم تبنه قريش  على قواعد إبراهيم  ، ولأجل ذلك لم يشرع استلام الركنين الشاميين ; لأن أصلهما من وسط البيت ; لأن قريشا  لم   تبن ما كان عن شمالهما من البيت ، وهو الحجر الذي عليه الجدار ، وأصله من   البيت كما بينا ، ومما يدل على ذلك ما رواه الشيخان في صحيحيهما ، عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها . 

 قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : حدثنا  عبد الله بن مسلمة  ، عن مالك  ، عن  ابن شهاب  ، عن  سالم بن عبد الله  ، أن عبد الله بن محمد بن أبي بكر  أخبر عبد الله بن عمر  ، عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لها :   " ألم تري قومك لما بنوا الكعبة  اقتصروا عن قواعد إبراهيم  ؟ فقلت : يا رسول الله ، ألا تردها على قواعد إبراهيم  ؟ قال : لولا حدثان قومك بالكفر ، لفعلت "   . قال عبد الله  رضي الله عنه : لئن كانت عائشة  رضي   الله عنها سمعت هذا من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ما أرى رسول الله   صلى الله عليه وسلم ترك استلام الركنين اللذين يليان الحجر إلا أن البيت  لم  يتمم على قواعد إبراهيم    . وفي رواية عنها في صحيح  البخاري  قالت :     " سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الجدر ، أمن البيت هو ؟ قال : نعم ،   قلت : فما لهم لم يدخلوه في البيت ؟ قال : ألم تري قومك قصرت بهم النفقة ،   قلت : فما شأن بابه مرتفعا ؟ قال : فعل ذلك قومك ليدخلوا من شاءوا  ويمنعوا  من شاءوا ، ولولا أن قومك حديث عهدهم بالجاهلية ، فأخاف أن تنكر  قلوبهم أن  أدخل الجدر في البيت ، وأن ألصق بابه بالأرض " اهـ . والمراد بالجدر بفتح الجيم ، وسكون الدال المهملة هنا : الحجر . وفي رواية عنها رضي الله عنها في صحيح البخاري  أيضا قالت : قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لولا حداثة قومك بالكفر ، لنقضت البيت ، ثم لبنيته على أساس إبراهيم  عليه السلام ، فإن قريشا  استقصرت بناءه ، وجعلت له خلفا " قال أبو معاوية    : حدثنا هشام  خلفا يعني : بابا . وفي رواية عنها فيه أيضا : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لها :   " يا عائشة  ،   لولا أن قومك حديث عهد بجاهلية لأمرت بالبيت فهدم ، فأدخلت فيه ما أخرج   منه وألزقته بالأرض ، وجعلت له بابين ، بابا شرقيا ، وبابا غربيا فبلغت به   أساس إبراهيم    " فذلك الذي حمل ابن الزبير  رضي الله عنهما على هدمه قال يزيد    : وشهدت ابن الزبير  حين هدمه وبناه ، وأدخل فيه من الحجر ، وقد رأيت أساس إبراهيم  حجارة كأسنمة الإبل قال جرير    : فقلت له : أين   [ ص: 390 ] موضعه ؟ قال : أريكه الآن . فدخلت معه الحجر ، فأشار إلى مكان ، فقال : ههنا ، قال جرير    : فحزرت من الحجر ستة أذرع أو نحوها . انتهى من صحيح  البخاري  ، وزيد المذكور هو ابن رومان  ،  وجرير هو ابن حازم  ، وهما مذكوران في سند الحديث المذكور . وقال مسلم  في صحيحه : حدثنا يحيى بن يحيى  ، أخبرنا أبو معاوية  ، عن  هشام بن عروة    . عن أبيه ، عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها ، قالت : قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   " لولا حداثة عهد قومك بالكفر ، لنقضت الكعبة  ، ولجعلتها على أساس إبراهيم  ، فإن قريشا  حين بنت البيت استقصرت ولجعلت لها خلفا "   . ا هـ وقال النووي  خلفا ؛ أي : بابا من خلفها ، وفي رواية عنها فيه أيضا : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال   " ألم تري أن قومك حين بنوا الكعبة  اقتصروا عن قواعد إبراهيم  ؟ " قالت : فقلت : يا رسول الله ، أفلا تردها على قواعد إبراهيم  ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لولا حدثان قومك بالكفر لفعلت " فقال عبد الله بن عمر    : لئن كانت عائشة  سمعت   هذا من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ما أرى رسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم ترك استلام الركنين اللذين يليان الحجر ، إلا أن البيت لم يتمم على   قواعد إبراهيم    . وفي رواية عنها فيه أيضا قالت : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول   " لولا أن قومك حديثو عهد بجاهلية ، أو قال : بكفر لأنفقت كنز الكعبة  في سبيل الله ، ولجعلت بابها بالأرض ، ولأدخلت فيها من الحجر "   . وفي رواية عنها فيه قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   " يا عائشة  لولا أن قومك حديثو عهد بشرك لهدمت الكعبة  فألزقتها بالأرض ، وجعلت لها بابين ، بابا شرقيا ، وبابا غربيا وستة فيها ستة أذرع من الحجر فإن قريشا  اقتصرتها حين بنت الكعبة    " انتهى من صحيح مسلم      . وحديثها هذا المتفق عليه الذي ذكرنا بعض رواياته في الصحيحين ، نص  صريح  فيما ذكرنا وبه تعلم أن قول من زعم من أهل العلم أن من سلك نفس الحجر  في  طوافه ، ثم رجع إلى بلده ، لزمه دم مع صحة طوافه غير صحيح لما رأيت من  أن  الحجر من البيت ، وأن الطواف فيه ليس طوافا بالبيت . والعلم عند الله  تعالى  . 
الفرع الثاني : يسن الرمل في الأشواط الثلاثة الأول من أول طواف يطوفه القادم ، إلى مكة  ،   سواء كان طواف عمرة ، أو طواف قدوم في حج ، وأما الأشواط الأربعة الأخيرة   فإنه يمشي فيها ، ولا يرمل ، وذلك ثابت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في   الصحيحين وغيرهما . 

 قال  البخاري  رحمه الله في صحيحه : حدثنا  سليمان بن حرب  ، حدثنا  حماد هو ابن زيد  ، عن أيوب  ، عن  سعيد بن جبير  ، عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأصحابه فقال المشركون : إنه يقدم عليكم وقد وهنتهم حمى يثرب  ،   [ ص:  391 ] فأمرهم  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يرملوا الأشواط الثلاثة ، وأن  يمشوا ما بين  الركنين ، ولم يمنعه أن يأمرهم أن يرملوا الأشواط كلها إلا  الإبقاء عليهم   . ثم قال  البخاري  رحمه الله : حدثنا  أصبغ بن الفرج  ، أخبرني ابن وهب  ، عن يونس  ، عن  ابن شهاب  ، عن سالم  ، عن أبيه رضي الله عنه قال : رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين يقدم مكة  إذا استلم الركن الأسود  ، أول ما يطوف يخب ثلاثة أطواف من السبع   . ثم قال  البخاري  رحمه الله : حدثني محمد  ، حدثنا  سريج بن النعمان  ، حدثنا فليح  ، عن نافع  ، عن  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما ، قال : سعى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاثة أشواط ، ومشى أربعة في الحج والعمرة ، تابعه الليث    . قال : حدثني كثير بن فرقد  ، عن نافع  ، عن  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 حدثنا  سعيد بن أبي مريم  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن جعفر  ، قال : أخبرني  زيد بن أسلم    : أن  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي   الله عنه قال للركن : أما والله إني لأعلم أنك حجر لا تضر ولا تنفع ،   ولولا أني رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم استلمك ما استلمتك ، فاستلمه ، ثم   قال : فما لنا وللرمل إنما كنا رأينا المشركين ، وقد أهلكهم الله ثم قال   شيء صنعه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فلا نحب أن نتركه   . انتهى منه ،  وفي  حديث جابر  الطويل في حجة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، عند مسلم    : حتى إذا أتينا البيت معه استلم الركن ، فرمل ثلاثا ، ومشى أربعا ، الحديث . وفي صحيح  البخاري  من حديث  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما بلفظ :     " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا طاف بالبيت الطواف الأول ،   يخب ثلاثة أطواف ، ويمشي أربعة ، وأنه كان يسعى بطن المسيل ، إذا طاف بين   الصفا والمروة " وفي لفظ عند  البخاري  ، ومسلم  عن  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما . كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا طاف الطواف الأول ، خب ثلاثا ومشى أربعا ، وكان يسعى بطن المسيل إذا طاف بين الصفا والمروة " زاد مسلم    : وكان  ابن عمر  يفعل ذلك . 

 وبهذه النصوص الصحيحة يتبين أن الرمل في الأشواط الثلاثة في طواف العمرة   وطواف القدوم مما سنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وعلى ذلك عامة أهل   العلم إلا من شذ ، وإن ترك الرمل في الأشواط الأول لم يقضه في الأشواط   الأخيرة على الصواب . ولا يلزم بتركه دم على الأظهر لعدم الدليل ، خلافا   لمن أوجب فيه الدم . 

 تنبيهان 

 الأول : إن قيل ما الحكمة في الرمل بعد زوال علته التي شرع من أجلها ، والغالب اطراد العلة وانعكاسها ، بحيث يدور معها المعلل بها ، وجودا وعدما ؟ 

 [ ص: 392 ] فالجواب  : أن بقاء حكم الرمل مع  زوال علته ، لا ينافي أن لبقائه علة أخرى ، وهي أن  يتذكر به المسلمون نعمة  الله عليهم حيث كثرهم وقواهم بعد القلة والضعف ،  كما قال تعالى : واذكروا إذ أنتم قليل مستضعفون في الأرض تخافون أن يتخطفكم الناس فآواكم وأيدكم بنصره الآية [ 8 \ 26 ] وقال تعالى عن نبيه شعيب    : واذكروا إذ كنتم قليلا فكثركم الآية [ 7 \ 86 ] . 

 وصيغة الأمر في قوله : اذكروا في الآيتين المذكورتين تدل على تحتم ذكر   النعمة بذلك ، وإذا فلا مانع من كون الحكمة في بقاء حكم الرمل ، هي تذكر   نعمة الله بالقوة بعد الضعف . والكثرة بعد القلة ، وقد أشار إلى هذا ابن حجر  في   الفتح ، ومما يؤيده أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رمل في حجة الوداع   بعد زوال العلة المذكورة ، فلم يمكن بعد ذلك تركه لزوالها ، والعلم عند   الله تعالى . 

 التنبيه الثاني : اعلم أن الروايات الثابتة في الصحيح في الرمل ظاهرها   الاختلاف ; لأن في بعضها أن الرمل ليس في الشوط كله بل ما بين الركنين   اليمانيين لا رمل فيه ، وقد قدمنا في حديث  ابن عباس  عند  البخاري  ما لفظه : فأمرهم   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يرملوا الأشواط الثلاثة ، وأن يمشوا ما بين   الركنين ، ولم يمنعه أن يأمرهم أن يرملوا الأشواط كلها إلا الإبقاء عليهم   . ولفظه عند مسلم  ، عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ، قال : قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأصحابه مكة  ، وقد وهنتهم حمى يثرب      . قال المشركون : إنه يقدم عليكم غدا قوم قد وهنتهم الحمى ولقوا منها  شدة  ، فجلسوا مما يلي الحجر ، وأمرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يرملوا   ثلاثة أشواط ، ويمشوا ما بين الركنين ليرى المشركون جلدهم ، فقال المشركون  :  هؤلاء الذين زعمتم أن الحمى قد وهنتهم ، هؤلاء أجلد من كذا وكذا   . 

 قال  ابن عباس    : ولم يمنعه أن يأمرهم أن يرملوا الأشواط كلها إلا الإبقاء عليهم . فحديث  ابن عباس  هذا الذي أخرجه الشيخان : فيه التصريح بأنهم لم يرملوا فيما بين الركنين ، وقد بين  ابن عباس  علة   ذلك وهي قوله : فجلسوا مما يلي الحجر ، يعني : أن المشركين جلسوا في جهة   البيت الشمالية مما يلي الحجر بكسر الحاء ، وإذا فالذي بين الركنين اليمانيين  لا يرونه لأن الكعبة  تحول بينهم وبينه ، وإذا كانوا لا يرونهم مشوا فإذا ظهروا لهم عند ركن الحجر رملوا ، مع أن في بعض الروايات الثابتة في الصحيح : أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم رمل الأشواط الثلاثة كلها ، من الحجر إلى الحجر   . 

 ففي صحيح مسلم  من حديث  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما ما لفظه : قال :   " رمل   [ ص: 393 ] رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الحجر إلى الحجر ثلاثا ، ومشى أربعا " وفي لفظ في صحيح مسلم  أيضا ، عن نافع    : أن  ابن عمر  رمل من الحجر إلى الحجر ، وذكر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فعله   . وفي لفظ عند مسلم  أيضا من حديث  جابر بن عبد الله  رضي الله عنهما ، أنه قال : رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رمل من الحجر الأسود ، حتى انتهى إليه ثلاثة أطواف ، وفيه عن جابر  أيضا بلفظ : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رمل ثلاثة أطواف من الحجر إلى الحجر   . 

 والجواب عن هذا الذي ذكرنا من اختلاف الروايات : أن حديث  ابن عباس  الذي   فيه أنهم مشوا ما بين الركنين كان في عمرة القضاء في ذي القعدة عام سبع ،   وما في الروايات الأخرى من الرمل في كل شوط من الحجر إلى الحجر في حجة   الوداع ، كما أجاب بهذا غير واحد . 

 وقال النووي  في شرح مسلم    : إن رمله صلى الله عليه وسلم في كل الشوط من الحجر إلى الحجر في حجة الوداع ناسخ للمشي بين الركنين الثابت في حديث  ابن عباس  لأنه متأخر عنه ، والمتأخر ينسخ المتقدم . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : لا يتعين النسخ الذي ذكره النووي  ،   لما تقرر في الأصول عن جماعة من العلماء ، أن الأفعال لا تعارض بينها ،   فلا يلزم نسخ الآخر منها للأول ، بناء على أن الفعل لا عموم له ، فلا يقع   في الخارج إلا شخصيا لا كليا ، حتى ينافي فعلا آخر ، فجائز أن يقع الفعل   واجبا في وقت ، وفي وقت آخر بخلافه . 

 قال  ابن الحاجب  في  مختصره الأصولي :  مسألة : الفعلان لا يتعارضان كصوم وأكل لجواز تحريم  الأكل في وقت ،  وإباحته في آخر . إلخ ، ومحل عدم تعارض الفعلين المذكور ما  لم يقترن  بالفعلين قول يدل على ثبوت الحكم ، وإلا كان آخر الفعلين ناسخا  للأول عند  قوم ، وعند آخرين لا يكون ناسخا ، كما لو لم يقترن بهما قول ،  وعن مالك  ،  والشافعي  يصار   إلى الترجيح بين الفعلين ، إن اقترن بهما القول وإن لم يترجح أحدهما ،   فالتخيير بينهما . مثال الفعلين اللذين لم يقترن بهما قول يدل على ثبوت   الحكم مشيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بين الركنين اليمانيين  ورمله   في غير ذلك من الأشواط الثلاثة الأول في عمرة القضاء ، مع رمله في الجميع   في حجة الوداع ، ومثال الفعلين اللذين اقترن بهما قول يدل على ثبوت الحكم   صلاته صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة الخوف على صفات متعددة ، مختلفة كما  أوضحناه  في سورة النساء ، مع أن تلك الأفعال المختلفة اقترنت بقول يدل على  ثبوت  الحكم ، وهو قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم   " صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي " فالجاري على الأصول حسبما ذكرنا عن جماعة منهم : ابن   [ ص: 394 ] الحاجب  ، والعضد  ، والرهوني  ،   وغيرهم أن طواف الأشواط كلها ليس ناسخا للمشي بين الركنين ، وأن صيغة  صلاة  الخوف فيها الأقوال المارة قيل : كل صورة بعد أخرى ، فهي ناسخة لها ،  وقيل  : كلها صحيحة لم ينسخ منها شيء ، وقيل : بالترجيح بين صورها ، وإن  لم  يترجح واحد ، فالتخيير . 

 وإلى هذه المسألة أشار صاحب مراقي السعود بقوله : 


**ولم يكن تعارض الأفعال في كل حالة من الأحوال 

    وإن يك القول بحكم لامعا 
فآخر الفعلين كان رافعا 

    والكل عند بعضهم صحيح 
ومالك  عنه روي الترجيح 

    وحيثما قد عدم المصير 
إليه فالأولى هو التخيير 

**وقال صاحب الضياء اللامع شرح جمع الجوامع : 

 تنبيه : لم يتعرض المصنف للتعارض بين الفعلين ، وصرح الرهوني  وغيره   بأنه لا تعارض بينهما في الحقيقة سواء تماثل الفعلان ، أو اختلفا ، وسواء   أمكن الجمع بينهما ، أو لم يمكن لأن الفعل لا عموم له من حيث هو إذ لا  يقع  في الأعيان ، إلا مشخصا فلا يكون كليا حتى ينافي فعلا آخر ، فجاز أن  يكون  واجبا في وقت مباحا في آخر ، وهذا ما لم يقترن بالفعل قول : يدل على  ثبوت  الحكم كقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام   " صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي " ، ورأوه صلى صلاة الخوف على صفات متعددة فقال الأبياري    : هذا كاختلاف القولين على الصحيح ، والمتأخر ناسخ ، وقيل : يصح إيقاعها على كل وجه من تلك الوجوه ، وبه قال القاضي :  وللشافعي  ميل إليه ، وقيل : يطلب الترجيح ، كما قال مالك  ،  والشافعي    . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 والرمل : مصدر رمل بفتح الميم يرمل بضمها رملا بفتح الميم ورملانا : إذا   أسرع في مشيته وهز منكبيه وهو في ذلك لا ينزو ؛ أي : لا يثب ، وأنشد  المبرد    : 


**ناقته ترمل في النقال     متلف مال ومفيد مال 
**الفرع الثالث : التحقيق أن الاضطباع يسن في الطواف ، لثبوت ذلك عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 قال أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا  محمد بن كثير    : أخبرنا سفيان  ، عن  ابن جريج  ، عن ابن   [ ص: 395 ] يعلى  ، عن يعلى  ، قال :   " طاف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مضطبعا ببرد أخضر " ، حدثنا أبو سلمة موسى  ، ثنا حماد  ، عن عبد الله بن عثمان بن خثيم  ، عن  سعيد بن جبير  ، عن  ابن عباس    :     " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه اعتمروا من الجعرانة ،  فرملوا  بالبيت ، وجعلوا أرديتهم تحت آباطهم ، قد قذفوها على عواتقهم  اليسرى " انتهى منه . 

 وقال الترمذي  في جامعه : حدثنا  محمود بن غيلان  ، حدثنا قبيصة  ، عن سفيان  ، عن  ابن جريج  ، عن عبد الحميد  ، عن ابن يعلى  ، عن أبيه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " طاف بالبيت مضطبعا ، وعليه برد " ، قال أبو عيسى    : هذا حديث  الثوري  ، عن  ابن جريج  لا نعرفه ، إلا من حديثه ، وهو حديث حسن صحيح ، وعبد الحميد هو ابن جبير بن شيبة  ، عن ابن يعلى  ، عن أبيه ، وهو  يعلى بن أمية    . ا هـ . 

 وقال  ابن ماجه  في سننه : حدثنا  محمد بن يحيى  ، ثنا محمد بن يوسف  وقبيصة  ، قالا : ثنا سفيان  ، عن  ابن جريج  ، عن عبد الحميد  ، عن ابن يعلى بن أمية  ، عن أبيه يعلى    :   " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طاف مضطبعا " ، قال قبيصة    : وعليه برد . انتهى منه . وقال النووي  في شرح المهذب في حديث  ابن عباس  الذي ذكرناه آنفا في الاضطباع عند أبي داود  ، وحديث  ابن عباس  هذا صحيح ، رواه أبو داود  بإسناد صحيح ، ولفظه : عن  ابن عباس  ثم ساقه كما سقناه آنفا ، ثم قال : ورواه البيهقي  بإسناد صحيح ، قال عن  ابن عباس    . 

 قال :   " اضطبع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هو وأصحابه ، ورملوا ثلاثة أشواط ، ومشوا أربعا " ، وعن  يعلى بن أمية  رضي الله عنه :   " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم طاف بالبيت مضطبعا ببرد " ، رواه أبو داود  ،  والترمذي  ،  وابن ماجه  بأسانيد صحيحة . وقال الترمذي    : هو حديث حسن صحيح . وفي رواية البيهقي    : " رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يطوف بالبيت مضطبعا " إسناده صحيح ، وعن  أسلم مولى عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي   الله عنه يقول : فيم الرملان الآن ، والكشف عن المناكب ، وقد وطد الله   الإسلام ، ونفى الكفر ، وأهله ، ومع ذلك لا نترك شيئا كنا نصنعه مع رسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . رواه البيهقي  بإسناد صحيح . انتهى كلام النووي    . 

 وبذلك تعلم سنية الاضطباع في الطواف ، خلافا لمالك  ، ومن قال بقوله : إن الاضطباع ليس بسنة . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (330)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 396 إلى صـ 403*


*وصفة الاضطباع    : أن يجعل وسط الرداء تحت كتفه اليمنى ، ويرد طرفيه على كتفه اليسرى ،  وتبقى كتفه اليمنى مكشوفة ، وهو افتعال من الضبع بفتح الضاد ، وسكون الباء  بمعنى : العضد سمي بذلك لإبداء أحد الضبعين ، والعرب تسمي العضد : ضبعا .  ومنه قول   [ ص: 396 ] طرفة  في معلقته . 


**وإن شئت سامى واسط الكور رأسها وعامت بضبعيها نجاء الخفيدد* *

 تقول العرب : ضبعه إذا مد إليه ضبعه ، ليضربه . ومنه قول عمرو بن شاس    : 


**نذود الملوك عنكم وتذودنا     ولا صلح حتى تضبعونا ونضبعا 
**

 ؛ أي تمدون أضباعكم إلينا بالسيوف ، ونمد أضباعنا إليكم ، وقيل : تضبعون ؛  أي : تمدون أضباعكم للصلح والمصافحة . والطاء في الإضباع مبدلة من تاء  الافتعال ; لأن الضاد من حروف الإطباق على القاعدة المشار لها بقوله في  الخلاصة : 


**طاتا افتعال رد إثر مطبق     في ادان وازدد وادكر دالا بقي 
**الفرع الرابع : في كلام العلماء في الطواف هل يشترط له ما يشترط للصلاة من طهارة الحدث ، والخبث وستر العورة أو لا يشترط ذلك ؟ 

 اعلم أن اشتراط الطهارة من الحدث ، والخبث ، وستر العورة في الطواف هو قول أكثر أهل العلم ، منهم مالك  ، وأصحابه ،  والشافعي  ، وأصحابه ، وهو مشهور مذهب  الإمام أحمد    . 

 قال النووي  في شرح المهذب : وحكاه الماوردي  عن جمهور العلماء ، وحكاه ابن المنذر  في طهارة الحدث ، عن عامة العلماء . 

 وخالف الإمام أبو حنيفة  رحمه الله الجمهور في هذه المسألة ، فقال : لا تشترط للطواف طهارة ، ولا ستر عورة ، فلو طاف جنبا ، أو محدثا ، أو عليه نجاسة ، أو عريانا صح طوافه عنده . 

 واختلف أصحابه في وجوب الطهارة للطواف ، مع اتفاقهم على أنها ليست بشرط  فيه . ومن أشهر الأقوال عندهم أنه إذا طاف طواف الإفاضة جنبا ، فعليه بدنة ،  وإن طافه محدثا : فعليه شاة ، وأنه يعيد الطواف بطهارة ما دام بمكة  ، فإن رجع إلى بلده ، فالدم على التفصيل المذكور ، واحتج الجمهور لاشتراط الطهارة للطواف ، بأدلة . 

 منها : حديث عائشة  المتفق عليه الذي ذكرناه سابقا بسنده ، ومتنه عند  البخاري  ومسلم    : أن أول شيء بدأ به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قدم : " أنه توضأ ، ثم طاف بالبيت " الحديث ، قالوا : فهذا الحديث الصحيح صرحت فيه عائشة  رضي الله عنها ، بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بدأ بالوضوء قبل الطواف لطوافه ، فدل على أنه لا بد للطواف من الطهارة . 

 [ ص:  397 ] فإن قيل : وضوءه صلى الله عليه وسلم المذكور في هذا الحديث فعل مطلق  ، وهو لا يدل على الوجوب : فضلا عن كونه شرطا في الطواف . 

 فالجواب : أن وضوءه لطوافه المذكور في هذا الحديث ، قد دل دليلان على أنه لازم لا بد منه . 

 أحدهما : أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في حجة الوداع :   " خذوا عني مناسككم " ، وهذا الأمر للوجوب ، والتحتم ، فلما توضأ للطواف لزمنا أن نأخذ عنه الوضوء للطواف امتثالا لأمره في قوله :   " خذوا عني مناسككم "   . 

 والدليل الثاني : أن فعله في الطواف من الوضوء له ، ومن هيئته التي أتى به عليها كلها بيان وتفصيل لما أجمل في قوله تعالى : وليطوفوا بالبيت العتيق    [ 22 \ 29 ] وقد تقرر في الأصول أن فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا كان  لبيان نص من كتاب الله ، فهو على اللزوم والتحتم . ولذا أجمع العلماء على قطع يد السارق من الكوع   ; لأن قطع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للسارق من الكوع بيان وتفصيل لما أجمل في قوله تعالى : فاقطعوا أيديهما   [ 5 \ 38 ] لأن اليد تطلق على العضو إلى المرفق ، وإلى المنكب . 

 قال صاحب الضياء اللامع في شرح قول صاحب جمع الجوامع : ووقوعه بيانا ما  نصه : الثاني : أن يكون فعله صلى الله عليه وسلم لبيان مجمل ، إما بقرينة  حال ، مثل القطع من الكوع ، فإنه بيان لقوله تعالى : والسارق والسارقة فاقطعوا أيديهما   [ 5 \ 38 ] وإما بقول كقوله :   " صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي " ، فإن الصلاة فرضت على الجملة ، ولم تبين صفاتها فبينها بفعله وأخبر بقوله : أن ذلك الفعل بيان ، وكذا قوله :   " خذوا عني مناسككم " ، وحكم هذا القسم وجوب الاتباع انتهى . محل الغرض منه . 

 وأشار في مراقي السعود : إلى أن فعله صلى الله عليه وسلم الواقع لبيان  مجمل من كتاب الله إن كان المبين بصيغة اسم المفعول واجبا فالفعل المبين له  بصيغة اسم الفاعل واجب بقوله : 


**من غير تخصيص وبالنص يرى وبالبيان وامتثال ظهرا* *

 ومحل الشاهد منه قوله : وبالبيان يعني : أنه يعرف حكم فعل النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم من الوجوب أو غيره بالبيان ، فإذا بين أمرا واجبا : كالصلاة  والحج ، وقطع السارق بالفعل ، فهذا الفعل واجب إجماعا لوقوعه بيانا لواجب ،  إلا ما أخرجه دليل خاص ، وبهذا تعلم أن الله تعالى أوجب طواف الركن بقوله :  وليطوفوا بالبيت العتيق   [ 22 \ 29 ] وقد بينه صلى الله عليه وسلم بفعله   [ ص: 398 ] وقال :   " خذوا عني مناسككم " ومن فعله الذي بينه به : الوضوء له كما ثبت في الصحيحين ، فعلينا أن نأخذه عنه إلا بدليل ، ولم يرد دليل يخالف ما ذكرنا . 

 ومن أدلتهم على اشتراط الطهارة من الحدث للطواف : ما أخرجاه في الصحيحين من حديث عائشة  رضي الله عنها ، قال  البخاري  رحمه الله في كتاب الحيض : حدثنا أبو نعيم  ، قال : حدثنا  عبد العزيز بن أبي سلمة  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن القاسم  ، عن  القاسم بن محمد  ، عن عائشة  ، قالت :    " خرجنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لا نذكر إلا الحج ، فلما جئنا سرف  طمثت " الحديث . وفيه : " فافعلي ما يفعل الحاج غير أن لا تطوفي بالبيت  حتى تطهري " ، انتهى منه . 

 وأخرج مسلم  في صحيحه حديث عائشة  هذا بإسنادين عن عبد الرحمن بن القاسم  ، عن أبيه عنها بلفظ :   " افعلي ما يفعل الحاج غير أن لا تطوفي بالبيت حتى تطهري " وفي لفظ مسلم  عنها :   " فاقضي ما يقضي الحاج غير ألا تطوفي بالبيت حتى تغتسلي " قالوا : فهذا الحديث المتفق عليه صرح فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بنهي عائشة  رضي الله عنها عن الطواف إلى غاية هي الطهارة لقوله : " حتى تطهري " ، عند الشيخين ، و " حتى تغتسلي " ، عند مسلم  ومنع  الطواف في حالة الحدث ، الذي هو الحيض إلى غاية الطهارة من جنابته : يدل  مسلك الإيماء ، والتنبيه على أن علة منعها من الطواف ، هو الحدث الذي هو  الحيض ، فيفهم منه اشتراط الطهارة من الجنابة للطواف كما ترى . 

 فإن قيل : يجوز أن تكون علة النهي عن طوافها ، وهي حائض ، أن الحائض لا تدخل المسجد . 

 فالجواب : أن نص الحديث يأبى هذا التعليل ; لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :  " حتى تطهري حتى تغتسلي " ، ولو كان المراد ما ذكر لقال : حتى ينقطع عنك  الدم . 

 قال النووي  في شرح المهذب : فإن قيل : إنما نهاها لأن الحائض لا تدخل المسجد . 

 قلنا : هذا فاسد ; لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " حتى تغتسلي " ، ولم يقل حتى ينقطع دمك ، وهو ظاهر . 

 ومن أدلة الجمهور على اشتراط الطهارة في الطواف : ما جاء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :   " الطواف بالبيت صلاة " الحديث . قال الزيلعي  في نصب الراية : رواه  ابن حبان  في   [ ص: 399 ] صحيحه في النوع السادس والستين من القسم الثالث من حديث  فضيل بن عياض  ، والحاكم  في المستدرك من حديث سفيان  كلاهما عن  عطاء بن السائب  ، عن  طاوس  ، عن  ابن عباس    . قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " الطواف بالبيت صلاة ; إلا أن الله قد أحل فيه الكلام فمن يتكلم فلا يتكلم إلا بخير " ، انتهى . وسكت الحاكم  عنه ، وأخرجه الترمذي  في كتابه عن جرير  ، عن  عطاء بن السائب  به بلفظ : " الطواف حول البيت مثل الصلاة " ، قال : وقد روي هذا الحديث عن ابن  طاوس  وغيره ، عن  طاوس  موقوفا ولا نعرفه مرفوعا إلا من حديث  عطاء بن السائب    . وعن الحاكم  رواه البيهقي  في المعرفة بسنده ثم قال : وهذا حديث قد رفعه  عطاء بن السائب  في رواية جماعة عنه وروي عنه موقوفا ، وهو أصح انتهى . وقال الشيخ تقي الدين  في الإمام : هذا الحديث روي مرفوعا ، أما المرفوع فله ثلاثة أوجه : 

 أحدهما : رواية  عطاء بن السائب  رواها عنه جرير  ،  وفضيل بن عياض  ،  وموسى بن أعين  ، وسفيان  أخرجها كلها البيهقي    . 

 الوجه الثاني : رواية  ليث بن أبي سليم  رواها عنه  موسى بن أعين  ، عن ليث  ، عن  طاوس  ، عن  ابن عباس  مرفوعا باللفظ المذكور ، أخرجها البيهقي  في سننه ،  والطبراني  في معجمه . 

 الوجه الثالث : رواية الباغندي  ، عن أبيه ، عن  ابن عيينة  ، عن  إبراهيم بن ميسرة  ، عن  طاوس  ، عن  ابن عباس  مرفوعا نحوه رواه البيهقي  أيضا . فأما طريق عطاء  فإن عطاء  من الثقات ، لكنه اختلط بأخرة قال  ابن معين    : من سمع منه قديما فهو صحيح ، ومن سمع منه حديثا ، فليس بشيء ، وجميع من روى عنه روى عنه في الاختلاط إلاشعبة  ، وسفيان  ، وما سمع منه جرير  وغيره فليس من صحيح حديثه . وأما طريق ليث  ، فليث رجل صالح صدوق يستضعف . قال  ابن معين    :  ليث بن أبي سليم  ضعيف مثل  عطاء بن السائب  ، وقد أخرج له مسلم  في المتابعات ، وقد يقال : لعل اجتماعه مع عطاء  يقوي رفع الحديث ، وأما طريق الباغندي  ، فإن البيهقي  لما ذكرها قال ولم يضع الباغندي  شيئا في رفعه لهذه الرواية . فقد رواه  ابن جريج  ، وأبو عوانة  ، عن  إبراهيم بن ميسرة  موقوفا انتهى من نصب الراية للزيلعي    . ثم قال أيضا : حديث آخر رواه  الطبراني  في معجمه الأوسط : حدثنا محمد بن أبان  ، ثنا أحمد بن ثابت الجحدري  ، ثنا  أبو حذيفة موسى بن مسعود  ، ثنا سفيان  ، عن حنظلة  ، عن  طاوس    : عن  ابن عمر  لا أعلمه إلا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال   " الطواف صلاة فأقلوا فيه الكلام " انتهى منه . 

 [ ص: 400 ] واعلم : أن علماء الحديث قالوا : إن وقف هذا الحديث على  ابن عباس  أصح من رفعه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : وقد علمت مما مر قريبا أن حديث  ابن عباس  المذكور رفعه  عطاء بن السائب  ،  وليث بن أبي سليم  ، والظاهر أن اجتماعهما معا لا يقل عن درجة الحسن ، ومما يؤيد ذلك أن ممن روى رفعه عن عطاء   سفيان الثوري  ، وقد ذكروا أن رواية سفيان  عنه صحيحة ; لأنه روى عنه قبل اختلاطه ، وعلى ذلك فهو دليل على اشتراط الطهارة ، وستر العورة ; لأن قوله :   " الطواف صلاة " يدل على أنه يشترط فيه ما يشترط في الصلاة ، إلا ما أخرجه دليل خاص كالمشي فيه ، والانحراف عن القبلة ، والكلام ، ونحو ذلك . 

 فإن قيل : المحققون من علماء الحديث ، يرون أن الصحيح أن حديث ( الطواف صلاة   ) موقوف لا مرفوع ، لأن من وقفوه أضبط ، وأوثق ممن رفعه ؟ 

 فالجواب : أنا لو سلمنا أنه موقوف ، فهو قول صحابي اشتهر ولم يعلم له  مخالف من الصحابة ، فيكون حجة ، لا سيما وقد اعتضد بما ذكرنا قبله من  الأحاديث الصحيحة ، وبينا وجه دلالتها على اشتراط الطهارة للطواف . 

 وقال النووي  في شرح المهذب في الكلام على حديث :   " الطواف صلاة " ما نصه : وقد سبق أن الصحيح أنه موقوف على  ابن عباس  ،  وتحصل منه الدلالة أيضا ، لأنه قول صحابي اشتهر ، ولم يخالفه أحد من  الصحابة ، فكان حجة كما سبق بيانه في مقدمة هذا الشرح ، وقول الصحابي حجة  أيضا ، عند أبي حنيفة  انتهى منه . 

 فهذا الذي ذكرنا هو حاصل أدلة من قال : باشتراط الطهارة من الحدث الأكبر  والأصغر للطواف ، وأما اشتراط ستر العورة للطواف فقد استدلوا له بحديث متفق  عليه دال على ذلك . 

 قال  البخاري  رحمه الله في صحيحه : حدثنا  يحيى بن بكير  ، حدثنا الليث  قال يونس    : قال  ابن شهاب    : حدثني  حميد بن عبد الرحمن    : أن  أبا هريرة  أخبره أن  أبا بكر الصديق  رضي  الله عنه بعثه في الحجة التي أمره عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل  حجة الوداع يوم النحر في رهط يؤذن في الناس : ألا يحج بعد العام مشرك ،  ولا يطوف بالبيت عريان . وقال مسلم  رحمه الله في صحيحه : حدثنا هارون بن سعيد الأبلي  ، حدثنا ابن وهب  ،   [ ص: 401 ] أخبرني عمرو  ، عن  ابن شهاب  ، عن  حميد بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن  أبي هريرة  ح ، حدثني حرملة بن يحيى التجيبي  ، أخبرنا ابن وهب  ، أخبرني يونس    : أن  ابن شهاب  أخبره عن  حميد بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف  ، عن  أبي هريرة  قال : بعثني  أبو بكر الصديق  رضي  الله عنه في الحجة التي أمره عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل حجة  الوداع في رهط ، يؤذنون في الناس يوم النحر : " لا يحج بعد العام مشرك ولا  يطوف بالبيت عريان " قال  ابن شهاب    : فكان  حميد بن عبد الرحمن  يقول : يوم النحر يوم الحج الأكبر ، من أجل حديث  أبي هريرة  ، فهذا الحديث المتفق عليه بلفظ :   " ولا يطوف بالبيت عريان " يدل فيه مسلك الإيماء والتنبيه على أن علة المنع من الطواف كونه عريانا ، وهو دليل على اشتراط ستر العورة للطواف كما ترى . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : وجوب ستر العورة للطواف يدل عليه كتاب الله في قوله تعالى في سورة الأعراف : يابني آدم خذوا زينتكم عند كل مسجد   [ 7 \ 31 ] . وإيضاح دلالة هذه الآية الكريمة على ستر العورة للطواف يتوقف أولا على مقدمتين . 

 الأولى منهما : أن تعلم أن المقرر في علوم الحديث أن تفسير الصحابي إذا كان له تعلق بسبب النزول ، أن له حكم الرفع كما أوضحناه في سورة البقرة . 

 قال العلوي الشنقيطي  في طلعة الأنوار : 


**تفسير صاحب له تعلق     بالسبب الرفع له محقق 
**

 وقال العراقي  في ألفيته : 


**وعد ما فسره الصحابي     رفعا فمحمول على الأسباب 
**

 المقدمة الثانية : هي أن تعلم أن صورة سبب النزول قطعية الدخول عند جماهير الأصوليين ، وهو الصواب إن شاء الله تعالى . 

 فإذا علمت ذلك : فاعلم أن سبب نزول قوله تعالى : خذوا زينتكم عند كل مسجد    [ 7 \ 31 ] أنهم كانوا يطوفون بالبيت عراة ، فكانت المرأة تطوف بالبيت  وهي عريانة ، فتقول : من يعيرني ثوبا تجعله على فرجها ، وتقول : 


**اليوم يبدو بعضه أو كله     وما بدا منه فلا أحله 
**

 فنزلت هذه الآية في هذا السبب : يابني آدم خذوا زينتكم عند كل مسجد الآية [ 7 \ 31 ] .   [ ص: 402 ] ومن  زينتهم التي أمروا بأخذها عند كل مسجد : لبسهم الثياب عند المسجد الحرام  للطواف ; لأنه هو صورة سبب النزول . فدخولها في حكم الآية قطعي عند الجمهور  ، كما ذكرناه الآن وأوضحناه سابقا في مواضع متعددة من هذا الكتاب المبارك .  فالأمر في : خذوا شامل لستر العورة للطواف ، وهو أمر حتم أوجبه الله  مخاطبا به بني آدم ، وهو السبب الذي نزل فيه الأمر . 

 واعلم أيضا : أنه ثبت عن  ابن عباس  ما يدل على أنه فسر : خذوا زينتكم بلبس الثياب للطواف استنادا لسبب النزول . 

 قال مسلم  رحمه الله في صحيحه : حدثنا  محمد بن بشار  ، حدثنا  محمد بن جعفر  ح ، وحدثني أبو بكر بن نافع  واللفظ له ، حدثنا  غندر  ، حدثنا شعبة  ، عن مسلمة بن كهيل  ، عن مسلم البطين  ، عن  سعيد بن جبير  ، عن  ابن عباس  قال : كانت المرأة تطوف بالبيت وهي عريانة فتقول : من يعيرني تطوافا تجعله على فرجها وتقول : 


**اليوم يبدو بعضه أو كله     فما بدا منه فلا أحله 


**فنزلت هذه الآية : خذوا زينتكم عند كل مسجد انتهى منه . ولأجل هذا كان  ابن عباس  يفسر الزينة المذكورة في هذه الآية : باللباس ، ولتعلق هذا التفسير بسبب النزول ، فله حكم الرفع كما بينا والبيت المذكور بعده : 


**جهم من الجهم عظيم ظله     كم من لبيب عقله يضله 
**


**وناظر ينظر ما يمله* *

 قال صاحب الدر المنثور : وأخرج  ابن جرير  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، وابن مردويه  ، عن  ابن عباس  في قوله : خذوا زينتكم عند كل مسجد قال  : كان رجال يطوفون بالبيت عراة ، فأمرهم الله بالزينة ، والزينة : اللباس ،  وهو ما يواري السوأة وما سوى ذلك من جيد البز والمتاع ا هـ منه . وجماهير  علماء التفسير مطبقون على هذا التفسير المتعلق بسبب النزول ، فتبين بما  ذكرنا أن القرآن والسنة الصحيحة دلا معا على ستر العورة للطواف ، وقد قدمنا  مرارا كلام العلماء في اقتضاء النهي الفساد فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا ، وقد  رأيت فيما كتبنا أدلة الجمهور على طهارة الحدث وستر العورة للطواف . 

 أما طهارة الخبث    : فقد استدلوا لها بما تقدم من أن الطواف صلاة ، وقد بينا وجه الدلالة  منه على ذلك ، سواء قلنا : إنه موقوف ، أو مرفوع ، وقد يقال : إنه لا مجال  للرأي   [ ص: 403 ] فيه ، فله حكم الرفع ، واستأنس بعضهم لطهارة الخبث للطواف بقوله تعالى : وطهر بيتي للطائفين الآية  [ 22 \ 26 ] ; لأنه يدل في الجملة على الأمر بالطهارة للطائفين ، والعلم  عند الله تعالى . وإذا علمت مما ذكرنا أن جماهير العلماء منهم الأئمة  الثلاثة قالوا : باشتراط الطهارة وستر العورة للطواف ، وأن  أبا حنيفة  خالف الجمهور في هذه المسألة ، فلم يشترط الطهارة ، ولا ستر العورة للطواف . 

 فاعلم أن حجته في ذلك هي قاعدة مقررة في أصوله ترك من أجلها العمل بأحاديث  صحيحة ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وتلك القاعدة التي ترك من أجلها  العمل ببعض الأحاديث الصحيحة ، متركبة من مقدمتين : 

 إحداهما : أن الزيادة على النص نسخ . 

 والثانية : أن الأخبار المتواترة لا تنسخ بأخبار الآحاد ، فقال في المسألة التي نحن بصددها : قال الله تعالى في كتابه وليطوفوا بالبيت العتيق    [ 22 \ 29 ] وهو نص متواتر ، فلو زدنا على الطواف اشتراط الطهارة ،  والستر ، فإن هذه الزيادة نسخ ، وأخبارها أخبار آحاد فلا تنسخ المتواتر  الذي هو الآية ، ولأجل هذا لم يقل بتغريب الزاني البكر ، لأن الأحاديث  الصحيحة الدالة عليه عنده أخبار آحاد ، وزيادة التغريب على قوله : الزانية والزاني فاجلدوا كل واحد منهما الآية  [ 24 ] نسخ له ، وهو متواتر ، فلا ينسخ بأخبار الآحاد . ولأجل ذلك أيضا لم  يقل بثبوت المال بالشاهد واليمين ، لأنه يرى ذلك زيادة على قوله تعالى : فإن لم يكونا رجلين فرجل وامرأتان ممن ترضون من الشهداء الآية  [ 2 \ 282 ] والزيادة نسخ ، والمتواتر لا ينسخ بالآحاد ا هـ . والتحقيق في  مسألة الزيادة على النص هو التفصيل . فإن كانت الزيادة أثبتت شيئا نفاه  المتواتر ، أو نفت شيئا أثبته ، فهي نسخ له ، وإن كانت الزيادة زيد فيها  شيء ، لم يتعرض له النص المتواتر ، فهي زيادة شيء مسكوت عنه لم ترفع حكما  شرعيا ، وإنما رفعت البراءة الأصلية التي هي الإباحة العقلية ، ورفعها ليس  بنسخ . 
*
*

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (331)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 404 إلى صـ 411*




*
 مثال الزيادة التي هي نسخ على التحقيق : زيادة تحريم الخمر بالقرآن ، وتحريم الحمر الأهلية بالسنة الصحيحة ، على قوله تعالى : قل لا أجد في ما أوحي إلي محرما على طاعم يطعمه إلا أن يكون ميتة أو دما مسفوحا أو لحم خنزير فإنه رجس أو فسقا أهل لغير الله به   [ 6 \ 145 ] فإن هذه الآية الكريمة لم تسكت عن إباحة الخمر والحمر الأهلية وقت   [ ص: 404 ] نزولها ، بل صرحت بإباحتهما بمقتضى الحصر الصريح بالنفي في لا أجد في ما أوحي إلي والإثبات في قوله : إلا أن يكون ميتة فتحريم شيء زائد على الأربعة المذكورة في الآية زيادة ناسخة ; لأنها أثبتت تحريما دلت الآية على نفيه . 

 ومثال الزيادة التي لم يتعرض لها النص بنفي ولا إثبات ، زيادة تغريب  الزاني البكر عاما بالسنة الصحيحة على آية الجلد ، وزيادة الحكم بالشاهد  واليمين على آية : فإن لم يكونا رجلين فرجل وامرأتان الآية . وزيادة الطهارة ، والستر التي بينا أدلتها على آية : وليطوفوا بالبيت العتيق   [ 22 \ 29 ] وقد أشار صاحب مراقي السعود إلى مسألة الزيادة على النص بقوله : 


**وليس نسخا كل ما أفادا     فيما رسا بالنص الازديادا 
**

 وقد أوضحنا هذه المسألة في سورة الأنعام في الكلام على قوله تعالى : قل لا أجد في ما أوحي إلي    [ 6 \ 145 ] ، وبينا أن التحقيق هو جواز نسخ المتواتر بالآحاد إذا علم  تأخرها عنه ، وبيناها أيضا في سورة النحل في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وإذا بدلنا آية مكان آية الآية [ 16 \ 101 ] . ولذلك اختصرناها هنا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
الفرع الخامس : اعلم أن الطواف في الحج المفرد والقران ثلاثة أنواع   : طواف القدوم ، وطواف الإفاضة : وهو طواف الزيارة ، وطواف الوداع . 

 أما طواف الإفاضة فهو ركن من أركان الحج بإجماع العلماء ، وأما طواف الوداع ، وطواف القدوم : فقد اختلف فيهما العلماء ، فذهب مالك  وأصحابه ، إلى أن طواف القدوم   : واجب يجبر بدم ، وأن طواف الوداع   : سنة ، ولا يلزم بتركه شيء ، واستدل لوجوب القدوم بحديث عائشة  ، وعروة  المتفق عليه الذي قدمنا بسنده ومتنه عند الشيخين ، وفيه : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا قدم أول ما يبدأ به الطواف ، وكذلك الخلفاء الراشدون ، والمهاجرون ، والأنصار مع قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم   " خذوا عني مناسككم " واستدل  لعدم وجوب طواف الوداع ، بترخيص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للحائض في تركه  ولم يأمرها بدم ولا شيء ، قالوا : فلو كان واجبا لأمر بجبره ، وأكثر أهل  العلم : على أن طواف القدوم لا يلزم بتركه شيء . وقال ابن حجر  في الفتح : وذهب الجمهور إلى أن من ترك طواف القدوم لا شيء عليه ، وعن مالك   وأبي ثور     : عليه دم ، ومن حججهم على أن طواف القدوم لا شيء في تركه أنه تحية ، فلم  يجب كتحية المسجد . وأكثر أهل العلم على أن طواف الوداع واجب ، يجب بتركه  الدم   [ ص: 405 ] إلا أنه يرخص في تركه للحائض خاصة ، إذا نفرت رفقتها قبل أن تطهر . قال النووي  في شرح مسلم    : الصحيح في مذهبنا وجوب طواف الوداع ، وأنه إذا تركه لزمه دم ، ثم قال : وبه قال أكثر العلماء ، منهم  الحسن البصري  ، والحكم  ، وحماد  ،  والثوري  ، وأبو حنيفة  ، وأحمد  ، وإسحاق  ،  وأبو ثور    . وقال مالك  ، وداود  ، وابن المنذر    : هو سنة لا شيء في تركه . وعن مجاهد  روايتان كالمذهبين انتهى منه . وقد نقل ابن حجر  كلامه هذا ، ثم تعقب عزوه سنيته لابن المنذر  فقال : والذي رأيته في الأوسط لابن المنذر    : أنه واجب للأمر به إلا أنه لا يجب بتركه شيء . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أظهر القولين في طواف الوداع دليلا : أنه واجب . 

 قال  مسلم بن الحجاج  رحمه الله في صحيحه : حدثنا  سعيد بن منصور  ،  وزهير بن حرب  ، قالا : حدثنا سفيان  ، عن سليمان الأحول  ، عن  طاوس  ، عن  ابن عباس  قال : كان الناس ينصرفون في كل وجه ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا ينفرن أحد حتى يكون آخر عهده بالبيت " قال زهير     : ينصرفون كل وجه ، ولم يقل ( في ) . انتهى منه . فقوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم فيه هذا الحديث الصحيح بصيغة النهي الصريح : " لا ينفرن أحد " إلخ .  دليل على منع النفر بدون وداع ، وهو واضح في وجوب طواف الوداع ، ثم قال مسلم  رحمه الله : حدثنا  سعيد بن منصور  ،  وأبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ، واللفظ لسعيد  قالا : حدثنا سفيان  ، عن  ابن طاوس  ، عن أبيه ، عن  ابن عباس  قال : أمر الناس أن يكون آخر عهدهم بالبيت ، إلا أنه خفف عن المرأة الحائض   . ا هـ منه . وقال  البخاري  رحمه الله في صحيحه : حدثنا مسدد  ، حدثنا سفيان  ، عن  ابن طاوس  ، عن أبيه ، عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : أمر الناس أن يكون آخر عهدهم بالبيت ، إلا أنه خفف عن الحائض انتهى  . منه وقوله أمر بصيغة المبني للمفعول ، ومعلوم في علوم الحديث ، وأصول  الفقه أن مثل ذلك له حكم الرفع . فهو حديث صحيح متفق عليه ، يدل على أمر  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بطواف الوداع ، مع الترخيص لخصوص الحائض والله  يقول : وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه   [ 59 \ 7 ] . وهو صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول   " إذا أمرتكم بشيء فأتوا منه ما استطعتم ، وإذا نهيتكم عن شيء فاجتنبوه " ، وقد نهى في حديث مسلم  السابق  ، عن النفر بدون طواف وداع ، وأمر في الحديث المتفق عليه بالوداع . فدل  ذلك الأمر وذلك النهي على وجوبه . أما لزوم الدم في تركه ، فيتوقف على دليل  صالح لإثبات ذلك ، وسنذكر إن شاء الله ما تيسر من أدلة الدماء التي يوجبها  الفقهاء ،   [ ص: 406 ] وحديث ترخيص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لصفية  أن تنفر وهي حائض من غير وداع معروف . 
الفرع السادس : في أول وقت طواف الإفاضة وآخره   . 

 الظاهر أن أول وقته أول يوم النحر بعد الإفاضة من عرفة  ومزدلفة  ، كما فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنه طاف طواف الإفاضة يوم النحر ، بعد رمي جمرة العقبة  ، والنحر ، والحلق ، وقال :   " خذوا عني مناسككم " ،  والشافعية ، ومن وافقهم يقولون : إن أول وقته يدخل بنصف ليلة النحر ، ولا  أعلم لذلك دليلا مقنعا . وأما آخر وقت طواف الإفاضة ، فلم يرد فيه نص ،  وجمهور العلماء على أنه لا آخر لوقته ، بل يبقى وقته ما دام صاحب النسك حيا  ، ولكن العلماء اختلفوا في لزوم الدم بالتأخر   . قال النووي  في شرح المهذب : قد ذكرنا أن مذهبنا أن طواف الإفاضة لا آخر لوقته ، بل يبقى ما دام حيا ، ولا يلزمه بتأخيره دم ، قال ابن المنذر     : ولا أعلم خلافا بينهم في أن من أخره وفعله في أيام التشريق أجزأه ولا  دم عليه ، فإن أخره عن أيام التشريق . فقد قال جمهور العلماء كمذهبنا : لا  دم . وممن قال به : عطاء  ،  وعمرو بن دينار  ،  وابن عيينة    :  وأبو ثور  ، وأبو يوسف  ومحمد  ، وابن المنذر  ، وهو رواية عن مالك    . وقال أبو حنيفة    : إن رجع إلى وطنه قبل الطواف : لزمه العود للطواف ، فيطوف ، وعليه دم للتأخير ، وهو الرواية المشهورة عن مالك    . دليلنا أن الأصل عدم الدم حتى يرد الشرع به . والله أعلم انتهى الغرض من كلام النووي    . 

 ولزوم الدم بالتأخير فيه خلاف معروف عند المالكية ، مع اتفاقهم على أن من أخره إلى انسلاخ شهر ذي الحجة عليه الدم . 
الفرع السابع : لا خلاف بين العلماء في استحباب استلام الحجر الأسود للطائف ، وجماهيرهم على تقبيله ، وإن عجز وضع يده عليه ، وقبلها خلافا لمالك  قائلا : إنه يضعها على فيه من غير تقبيل . وقال النووي  في  شرح المهذب : أجمع المسلمون على استحباب استلام الحجر الأسود ، ويستحب  عندنا مع ذلك تقبيله والسجود عليه ، بوضع الجبهة كما سبق بيانه ، فإن عجز  عن تقبيله قبل اليد بعده ، وممن قال بتقبيل اليد :  ابن عمر  ،  وابن عباس  ،  وجابر بن عبد الله  ،  وأبو هريرة  ،  وأبو سعيد الخدري  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ، وعطاء  ، وعروة  ،  وأيوب السختياني  ،  والثوري  ، وأحمد  ، وإسحاق    . حكاه عنهم ابن المنذر  قال : وقال  القاسم بن محمد  ومالك    : يضع يده على فيه من غير تقبيل . 

 قال ابن المنذر    :  وبالأول أقول ; لأن أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعلوه ، وتبعهم جملة  الناس عليه ، ورويناه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . وأما السجود على الحجر الأسود ، فحكاه ابن المنذر  عن   [ ص: 407 ]  عمر بن الخطاب  ،  وابن عباس  ،  وطاوس  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد    . 

 قال ابن المنذر    : وبه أقول : قال وقد روينا فيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال مالك    : هو بدعة ، واعترف  القاضي عياض  المالكي بشذوذ مالك  عن الجمهور في المسألتين ، فقال جمهور العلماء : على أنه يستحب تقبيل اليد ، إلا مالكا  في أحد قوليه ،  والقاسم بن محمد  قالا : لا يقبلها . قال : وقال جميعهم : يسجد عليه ، إلا مالكا  وحده فقال : بدعة . 

 وأما الركن اليماني ففيه للعلماء ثلاثة أقوال : 

 الأول : أنه يستحب استلامه باليد ، ولا يقبل ، بل تقبل اليد بعد استلامه ، وهذا هو مذهب  الشافعي  ، قال النووي    : وروي عن جابر  ،  وأبي سعيد الخدري  ،  وأبي هريرة    . 

 القول الثاني : أنه يستلمه ، ولا يقبل يده بعده بل يضعها على فيه من غير تقبيل ، وهو مشهور مذهب مالك  ، وأحمد  ، وعن مالك  رواية : أنه يقبل يده بعد استلامه كمذهب  الشافعي    . 

 القول الثالث : أنه يقبله ، وهو مروي عن أحمد    . 

 تنبيهان 

 الأول : قد جاءت روايات متعارضة في الوقت الذي طاف فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طواف الإفاضة ، وفي الموضع الذي صلى فيه ظهر يوم النحر ، فقد جاء في بعض الروايات : أنه طاف يوم النحر ، وصلى ظهر ذلك اليوم بمنى  ، وجاء في بعض الروايات : أنه صلى ظهر ذلك اليوم في مكة  ، وفي بعض الروايات : أنه طاف ليلا لا نهارا . ففي حديث جابر  الطويل في حجة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند مسلم  ما لفظه :   " ثم ركب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأفاض إلى البيت ، فصلى بمكة  الظهر " ، ففي هذا الحديث الصحيح التصريح بأنه أفاض نهارا ، وهو نهار يوم النحر ، وأنه صلى ظهر يوم النحر بمكة  ، وكذلك قالت عائشة    : أنه طاف يوم النحر ، وصلى الظهر بمكة    . وقال مسلم  في صحيحه أيضا : حدثني  محمد بن رافع  ، حدثنا عبد الرزاق  ، أخبرنا  عبيد الله بن عمر  ، عن نافع  ، عن  ابن عمر    :   " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أفاض يوم النحر ، ثم رجع فصلى الظهر بمنى    " قال نافع    : فكان  ابن عمر  يفيض يوم النحر ، ثم يرجع ، فيصلي الظهر بمنى  ، ويذكر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعله انتهى منه . فترى حديث جابر  وحديث  ابن عمر  الثابتين في صحيح مسلم  اتفقا على أنه طاف طواف الإفاضة نهارا ، واختلفا في موضع صلاته لظهر ذلك اليوم ، ففي حديث جابر    : أنه صلاها بمكة  وكذلك قالت عائشة    . وفي حديث ابن   [ ص: 408 ] عمر    : أنه صلاها بمنى  بعد ما رجع من مكة    . ووجه الجمع بين الحديثين : أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى الظهر بمكة  ، كما قال جابر  وعائشة  ، ثم رجع إلى منى  ، فصلى بأصحابه الظهر مرة أخرى ، كما صلى بهم صلاة الخوف مرتين : مرة بطائفة ، ومرة بطائفة أخرى في بطن نخل  ، كما أوضحناه سابقا في سورة النساء ، فرأى جابر  وعائشة  صلاته في مكة  فأخبرا بما رأيا وقد صدقا . ورأى  ابن عمر  صلاته بهم في منى  فأخبر بما رأى ، وقد صدق وهذا واضح ، وبهذا الجمع جزم النووي  ، وغير واحد . وقال  البخاري  في صحيحه : وقال أبو الزبير  ، عن عائشة  ،  وابن عباس  رضي الله عنهم : أخر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الزيارة إلى الليل انتهى محل الغرض منه . وقد قدمنا أن كل ما علقه  البخاري  بصيغة الجزم فهو صحيح إلى من علق عنه ، مع أنه وصله أبو داود  ،  والترمذي  ، وأحمد  ، وغيرهم من طريق سفيان  ، وهو  الثوري  ، عن أبي الزبير  به وزيارته ليلا في هذا الحديث المروي عن عائشة  ،  وابن عباس  مخالفة لما قدمنا في حديث جابر  ،  وابن عمر  ، وللجمع بينهما أوجه من أظهرها عندي اثنان . 

 الأول : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طاف طواف الزيارة في النهار يوم النحر ، كما أخبر به جابر  ، وعائشة  ،  وابن عمر  ، ثم بعد ذلك صار يأتي البيت ليلا ، ثم يرجع إلى منى  فيبيت بها ، وإتيانه البيت في ليالي منى  ، هو مراد عائشة  ،  وابن عباس    . 

 وقال  البخاري  في صحيحه بعد أن ذكر هذا الحديث الذي علقه بصيغة الجزم ما نصه : ويذكر عن أبي حسان  ، عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : أن النبي كان يزور البيت أيام منى    . ا هـ . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في الفتح : فكأن  البخاري  عقب هذا بطريق أبي حسان  ، ليجمع بين الأحاديث بذلك ، فيحمل حديث جابر  ،  وابن عمر    : على اليوم الأول ، وحديث  ابن عباس  هذا : على بقية الأيام ، وهذا الجمع مال إليه النووي    . وهذا ظاهر . 

 الوجه الثاني : في الجمع بين الأحاديث المذكورة أن الطواف الذي طافه النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلا : طواف الوداع ، فنشأ الغلط من بعض الرواة في  تسميته بالزيارة ، ومعلوم أن طواف الوداع كان ليلا . 

 قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : حدثنا  أصبغ بن الفرج  ، أخبرنا ابن وهب  ، عن  عمرو بن الحارث  ، عن قتادة    : أن  أنس بن مالك  رضي الله عنه حدثه   " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى الظهر والعصر والمغرب والعشاء ، ثم رقد رقدة بالمحصب  ، ثم ركب إلى البيت ، فطاف به "   . تابعه الليث . 

 [ ص: 409 ] حدثني خالد  ، عن سعيد  ، عن قتادة  ، أن  أنس بن مالك  رضي الله عنه : حدثه " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " انتهى من  البخاري  ، وهو واضح في أنه طاف طواف الوداع ليلا ا هـ . وحديث عائشة  المتفق عليه يدل لذلك ، وإلى هذا الجمع مال ابن القيم  في زاد المعاد ، ولو فرضنا أن أوجه الجمع غير مقنعة فحديث جابر  ، وعائشة  ،  وابن عمر    : أنه طاف طواف الزيارة نهارا أصح مما عارضها ، فيجب تقديمها عليه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 التنبيه الثاني : اعلم أنه جاء في بعض الروايات الصحيحة ما يدل على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طاف ماشيا ،  ومما يدل على ذلك الأحاديث الصحيحة التي سقناها سابقا ، في أنه رمل ثلاثة  أشواط ، ومشى أربعا ، فإن ذلك يدل على أنه ماش على رجليه لا راكب ، مع أنه  جاءت روايات أخر صحيحة تدل على أنه طاف راكبا . 

 قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : حدثنا أحمد بن صالح  ، ويحيى بن سليمان  قالا : حدثنا ابن وهب  ، قال : أخبرني يونس  ، عن  ابن شهاب  ، عن  عبيد الله بن عبد الله  ، عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما :   " طاف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع على بعير يستلم الركن بمحجن " تابعه الدراوردي  ، عن ابن أخ  الزهري  ، عن عمه . 

 وقال مسلم  في صحيحه : حدثني أبو الطاهر  ،  وحرملة بن يحيى  ، قالا : أخبرنا ابن وهب  ، أخبرني يونس  ، عن  ابن شهاب  ، عن  عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة  ، عن  ابن عباس    :   " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم طاف في حجة الوداع على بعير يستلم الركن بمحجن "   . 

 حدثنا  أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  قال : حدثنا  علي بن مسهر  ، عن  ابن جريج  ، عن أبي الزبير  ، عن جابر  قال :    " طاف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع على راحلته يستلم  الحجر بمحجنه ; لأن يراه الناس وليشرف وليسألوه ، فإن الناس قد غشوه "   . 

 وفي لفظ عن جابر  عند مسلم    :    " طاف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع على راحلته بالبيت وبالصفا  والمروة ليراه الناس وليشرف وليسألوه ، فإن الناس قد غشوه "   . 

 وقال مسلم  في صحيحه أيضا : حدثني  الحكم بن موسى القنطري  ، حدثنا  شعيب بن إسحاق  ، عن  هشام بن عروة  ، عن عروة  ، عن عائشة  قالت :   " طاف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع حول الكعبة  على بعيره يستلم الركن ، كراهية أن يضرب عنه الناس " ، انتهى منه . 

 فهذه الأحاديث الصحيحة الثابتة عن  ابن عباس  ، وجابر  ، وعائشة    - رضي الله عنهم - صريحة في أنه طاف راكبا   . 

 [ ص: 410 ] ووجه  الجمع بين هذه الأحاديث الدالة على طوافه راكبا مع الأحاديث الدالة على  أنه طاف ماشيا : كأحاديث الرمل في الأشواط الثلاثة الأول ، والمشي في  الأربعة الأخيرة : هو " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طاف طواف القدوم ماشيا  ، ورمل في أشواطه الثلاثة الأول ، وطاف طواف الإفاضة في حجة الوداع راكبا "  ، هو نص صريح صحيح ، يبين أن من طاف ، وسعى راكبا ، فطوافه وسعيه كلاهما  صحيح ، لفعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك مع قوله :   " خذوا عني مناسككم " وقد قدمنا البحث مستوفى في المشي ، والركوب في الحج مع مناقشة أدلة الفريقين . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
الفرع الثامن : أجمع العلماء على مشروعية صلاة ركعتين بعد الطواف ،  ولكنهم اختلفوا في ركعتي الطواف ، هل حكمهما الوجوب أو السنية ؟ فقال بعض  أهل العلم : إن ركعتي الطواف واجبتان ، واستدلوا لوجوبهما بصيغة الأمر في  قوله : واتخذوا من مقام إبراهيم مصلى   [ 2 \ 125 ] على قراءة ابن كثير  ، وأبي عمرو  ، وعاصم  ، وحمزة  ،  والكسائي  ، قالوا : والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما طاف : قرأ هذه الآية الكريمة ، وصلى ركعتين خلف المقام ، ممتثلا بذلك الأمر في قوله : واتخذوا من مقام إبراهيم مصلى   . وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " خذوا عني مناسككم " ،  والأمر في قوله : واتخذوا على القراءة المذكورة يقتضي الوجوب كما بيناه  مرارا في هذا الكتاب المبارك . وقال جمهور العلماء : إن ركعتي الطواف من  السنن ، لا من الواجبات ، واستدلوا لعدم وجوبهما بحديث  طلحة بن عبيد الله  رضي الله عنه الثابت في الصحيح . قال : جاء رجل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، من أهل نجد  ثائر  الرأس ، يسمع دوي صوته ، ولا يفقه ما يقول ، فإذا هو يسأل عن الإسلام ؟  فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " خمس صلوات في اليوم والليلة ، فقال :  هل علي غيرها ؟ قال : لا ، إلا أن تطوع " الحديث . قالوا : وفي هذا  الحديث الصحيح التصريح بأنه لا يجب شيء من الصلاة غير الخمس المكتوبة ،  وقد يجاب عن هذا الاستدلال : بأن الأمر بصلاة ركعتي الطواف خلف المقام وارد  بعد قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " لا ، إلا أن تطوع " ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 والمستحب أن يقرأ في الأولى من ركعتي الطواف : قل ياأيها الكافرون   [ 109 ] وفي الثانية : قل هو الله أحد   [ 112 ] كما هو ثابت في حديث جابر     . وجمهور أهل العلم على أن ركعتي الطواف لا يشترط في صحة صلاتهما أن تكون  خلف المقام ، بل لو صلاهما في أي موضع غيره صح ذلك . ولو طاف في وقت نهي ،  فأحد قولي أهل العلم : إنه يؤخر صلاتهما إلى وقت لا نهي عن النافلة فيه ،  ومما يدل على هذين   [ ص: 411 ] الأمرين أعني صحة صلاتهما في موضع آخر ، وتأخير صلاتهما إلى وقت غير وقت النهي الذي طاف فيه ما ذكره  البخاري  في صحيحه تعليقا بصيغة الجزم ، قال : باب الطواف بعد الصبح والعصر ، وكان  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما : يصلي ركعتي الطواف ما لم تطلع الشمس ، وطاف عمر  بعد الصبح ، فركب حتى صلى الركعتين بذي طوى    . وفعل عمر  رضي الله عنه هذا الذي ذكره  البخاري  يدل  على عدم اشتراط كون الركعتين خلف المقام ، بل تصح صلاتهما في أي موضع  صلاهما فيه ، وأن تأخيرهما عن وقت النهي هو الصواب ، وممن قال به :  أبو سعيد الخدري  ،  ومعاذ بن عفراء  ، ومالك  ،  وأصحابه : وعزاه بعضهم إلى الجمهور ، وقد قدمنا مرارا قول من يقول من أهل  العلم : إن ذوات الأسباب الخاصة من الصلوات لا تدخل في عموم النهي في أوقات  النهي ، إلا أن القاعدة المقررة في الأصول : أن درأ المفاسد مقدم على جلب  المصالح . 

 وقال  الشافعي  ، وأصحابه : إن صلاة ركعتي الطواف جائزة في أوقات النهي بلا كراهة ، واستدلوا لذلك بدليلين : 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (332)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 412 إلى صـ 419*





*
 أحدهما : عام وهو أن ذوات الأسباب الخاصة من الصلوات لا تدخل في عموم  النهي ; لأن سببها الخاص ، يخرجها من عموم النهي ، كركعتي الطواف فإنهما  لسبب خاص هو الطواف . وكتحية المسجد في وقت النهي ، ونحو ذلك ، وأحدهما خاص  : وهو ما ورد في خصوص البيت الحرام ، كحديث  جبير بن مطعم  رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " يا بني عبد مناف  لا تمنعوا أحدا طاف بهذا البيت وصلى أية ساعة شاء من ليل أو نهار " ، رواه  الإمام أحمد  ، وأصحاب السنن ، وصححه الترمذي  ، ورواه أيضا  ابن خزيمة  ،  وابن حبان  ،  والدارقطني  ، قال ابن حجر  في التلخيص في هذا الحديث : رواه  الشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وأصحاب السنن ،  وابن خزيمة  ،  وابن حبان  ،  والدارقطني  ، والحاكم  من حديث أبي الزبير  ، عن عبد الله بن باباه  ، عن  جبير بن مطعم  ، وصححه الترمذي  ، ورواه  الدارقطني  من وجهين آخرين ، عن  نافع بن جبير  ، عن أبيه ، ومن طريقين آخرين عن جابر  ، وهو معلول ، فإن المحفوظ عن أبي الزبير  ، عن عبد الله بن باباه  ، عن جبير  ، لا عن جابر    . وأخرجه  الدارقطني  أيضا ، عن  ابن عباس  من رواية مجاهد  عنه ، ورواه  الطبراني  من رواية عطاء  ، عن  ابن عباس  ، ورواه أبو نعيم  في تاريخ أصبهان  ، والخطيب  في التلخيص من طريق ثمامة بن عبيدة  ، عن أبي الزبير  ، عن  علي بن عبد الله بن عباس  ، عن أبيه ، وهو معلول . وروى  ابن عدي  من طريق سعيد بن أبي راشد  ، عن عطاء  ، عن  أبي هريرة   [ ص: 412 ] حديث :   " لا صلاة بعد الفجر حتى تطلع الشمس " ، الحديث ، وزاد في آخره :   " من طاف فليصل " ؛ أي : حين طاف ، وقال : لا يتابع عليه ، وكذا قال  البخاري    . وروى البيهقي  من طريق عبد الله بن باباه  ، عن  أبي الدرداء    : أنه طاف بعد العصر عند مغارب الشمس ، فصلى الركعتين ، وقال : إن هذه البلدة ليست كغيرها . 

 تنبيه 

 عزا المجد ابن تيمية  حديث جبير  لمسلم  ، فإنه قال : رواه الجماعة إلا  البخاري    . وهذا وهم منه تبعه عليه المحب الطبري  ، فقال : رواه السبعة إلا  البخاري  ، وابن الرفعة  ، فقال : رواه مسلم  ، ولفظه :   " لا تمنعوا أحدا طاف بهذا البيت وصلى أية ساعة شاء من ليل أو نهار ، " وكأنه والله أعلم : لما رأى ابن تيمية  عزاه إلى الجماعة ، دون  البخاري  اقتطع مسلما  من بينهم ، واكتفى به عنهم ، ثم ساقه باللفظ الذي أورده ابن تيمية  ، فأخطأ مكررا . 

 فائدة 

 قال البيهقي    : يحتمل أن يكون المراد بهذه الصلاة صلاة الطواف خاصة : وهو الأشبه بالآثار ، ويحتمل جميع الصلوات . انتهى كلام ابن حجر  في التلخيص الحبير . 

 وهذا الذي ذكرنا عن  الشافعي  ، وأصحابه من جواز صلاة ركعتي الطواف في أوقات النهي بلا كراهة ، حكاه ابن المنذر  ، عن  ابن عمر  ،  وابن عباس  ، والحسن  ،  والحسين بن علي  ، وابن الزبير  ،  وطاوس  ، وعطاء  ،  والقاسم بن محمد  ، وعروة  ، ومجاهد  ، وأحمد  ، وإسحاق  ،  وأبي ثور    . انتهى بواسطة نقل النووي  في شرح المهذب . 

 ومما استدلوا به على ذلك ما رواه مجاهد  عن أبي ذر  مرفوعا :   " لا صلاة بعد العصر حتى تغرب الشمس ولا صلاة بعد الصبح حتى تطلع الشمس إلا بمكة    " ، قال ابن حجر  في التلخيص : في هذا الحديث رواه  الشافعي  أخبرنا عبد الله بن المؤمل  ، عن حميد مولى غفرة  ، عن  قيس بن سعد  ، عن مجاهد  ، وفيه قصة وكرر الاستثناء ثلاثا . ورواه أحمد  ، عن يزيد  ، عن عبد الله بن المؤمل  إلا أنه لم يذكر حميدا  في سنده . ورواه  ابن عدي  من حديث  سعيد بن سالم  ، عن عبد الله بن المؤمل  ، فلم يذكر قيسا  ، ورواه  ابن عدي  من طريق اليسع بن طلحة  ، وسمعت مجاهدا  يقول : بلغنا أن أبا ذر  فذكره ، وعبد الله  ضعيف ، وذكر  ابن عدي  هذا الحديث من جملة ما أنكر عليه . وقال البيهقي    : فقال تفرد به عبد الله  ولكن تابعه  إبراهيم بن طهمان  ،   [ ص: 413 ] ثم ساقه بسنده إلى  خلاد بن يحيى  قال : ثنا  إبراهيم بن طهمان  ، ثنا حميد مولى غفرة  ، عن  قيس بن سعد  ، عن مجاهد  قال : جاءنا أبو ذر  فأخذ بحلقة الباب ، الحديث . وقال  أبو حاتم الرازي    : لم يسمع مجاهد  من أبي ذر  ، وكذا أطلق ذلك  ابن عبد البر  ، والبيهقي  ، والمنذري  ، وغير واحد . قال البيهقي    : قوله في رواية  إبراهيم بن طهمان    : جاءنا أبو ذر  ؛ أي : جاء بلدنا . 

 قلت : ورواه  ابن خزيمة  في صحيحه ، من حديث  سعيد بن سالم  كما رواه  ابن عدي  ، وقال : أنا أشك في سماع مجاهد  ، من أبي ذر  ، انتهى كلام ابن حجر  في التلخيص الحبير . 

 هذا هو حاصل ما احتج به  الشافعي  ،  وأصحابه ، ومن وافقهم على جواز صلاة ركعتي الطواف ، في أوقات النهي وحجة  مخالفيهم هي عموم الأحاديث الواردة في النهي عن الصلاة في تلك الأوقات  وظاهرها العموم . 

 وقد قال الشوكاني  رحمه الله في نيل الأوطار : وأنت خبير بأن حديث  جبير بن مطعم  لا  يصلح لتخصيص أحاديث النهي المتقدمة ; لأنه أعم منها من وجه وأخص من وجه ،  وليس أحد العمومين أولى بالتخصيص من الآخر ، لما عرفت غير مرة انتهى منه ،  وهو كما قال رحمه الله . 

 والقاعدة المقررة في الأصول : أن النصين إذا كان بينهما عموم ، وخصوص من  وجه ، فإنهما يظهر تعارضهما في الصورة التي يجتمعان فيها ، فيجب الترجيح  بينهما . كما أشار له صاحب مراقي السعود بقوله : 


**وإن يك العموم من وجه ظهر فالحكم بالترجيح حتما معتبر* *

 وإيضاح كون حديث جبير  المذكور بينه ، وبين أحاديث النهي المذكورة عموم وخصوص من وجه ، كما ذكره الشوكاني  رحمه الله : هو أن أحاديث النهي عامة في مكة  وغيرها ، خاصة في أوقات النهي . وحديث  جبير بن مطعم  عام في أوقات النهي وغيرها ، خاص بمكة  حرسها الله ، فتختص أحاديث النهي بأوقات النهي في غير مكة  ، ويختص حديث جبير  بالأوقات التي لا ينهى عن الصلاة فيها بمكة  ، ويجتمعان في أوقات النهي في مكة  ، فعموم أحاديث النهي يشمل مكة  وغيرها ، وعموم إباحة الصلاة في جميع الزمن في حديث جبير  ، يشمل أوقات النهي وغيرها في مكة  فيظهر التعارض في أوقات النهي في مكة  ، فيجب الترجيح . وأحاديث النهي أرجح من حديث جبير  من وجهين : 

 أحدهما : أنها أصح منه لثبوتها في الصحيح . 

 [ ص: 414 ] والثاني  : هو ما تقرر في الأصول ، أن النص الدال على النهي يقدم على النص الدال  على الإباحة ; لأن درأ المفاسد مقدم على جلب المصالح ، كما قدمناه مرارا .  والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
الفرع التاسع : اعلم أن أظهر أقوال العلماء ، وأصحها إن شاء الله : أن الطواف لا يفتقر إلى نية تخصه   ; لأن نية الحج تكفي فيه ، وكذلك سائر أعمال الحج كالوقوف بعرفة  ، والمبيت بمزدلفة  ، والسعي ، والرمي كلها لا تفتقر إلى نية ، لأن نية النسك بالحج تشمل جميعها ، وعلى هذا أكثر أهل العلم . ودليله واضح ; لأن نية العبادة تشمل جميع أجزائها فكما  لا يحتاج كل ركوع وسجود من الصلاة إلى نية خاصة لشمول نية الصلاة لجميع  ذلك ، فكذلك لا تحتاج أفعال الحج لنية تخص كل واحد منها ، لشمول نية الحج  لجميعها . 

 ومما استدلوا به لذلك ، أنه لو وقف بعرفة  ناسيا أجزأه ذلك بالإجماع ، قاله النووي    . ومقابل القول الذي هو الصواب إن شاء الله قولان آخران لأهل العلم : 

 أحدهما : وبه قال  أبو علي بن أبي هريرة  من  الشافعية ، أن ما كان منها مختصا بفعل كالطواف ، والسعي ، والرمي ، فهو  مفتقر إلى نية ، وما كان منها غير مختص بفعل بل هو لبث مجرد كالوقوف بعرفة  ، والمبيت بمزدلفة  فهو لا يفتقر إلى نية . 

 والثاني منهما : وبه قال  أبو إسحاق المروزي     : أنه لا يفتقر شيء من أعمال الحج إلى نية إلا الطواف ، لأنه صلاة ،  والصلاة تفتقر إلى النية ، وأظهرها وأصحها إن شاء الله الأول ، وهو قول  الجمهور . 
الفرع العاشر : أظهر قولي العلماء عندي أنه إن أقيمت الصلاة وهو في أثناء الطواف أنه يصلي مع الناس ولا يستمر في طوافه مقدما إتمام الطواف على الصلاة ، وممن قال بذلك :  ابن عمر  ، وسالم  ، وعطاء  ، وأبو حنيفة  ، ومالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وأصحابهم ،  وأبو ثور     . وروي ذلك عنهم في السعي أيضا ولكن عند المالكية لا يجوز قطع الطواف إلا  للصلاة المكتوبة خاصة ، إذا أقيمت ، وهو في أثناء الطواف ، ويبني عندهم إن  قطعه للصلاة خاصة ، ويندب عندهم إكمال الشوط إن قطعه في أثناء شوط ، وإن  قطعه لغيرها كصلاة الجنازة ، أو تحصيل نفقة لا بد منها لم يبن على ما مضى  منه ، بل يستأنف الطواف عندهم ; لأنه لا يجوز عندهم قطعه لذلك ابتداء ، كما  ذكرناه قريبا . وقيل : يمضي في طوافه ، ولا   [ ص: 415 ] يقطعه للصلاة واحتج من قال بهذا ، بأن الطواف صلاة ، فلا تقطع لصلاة . ورد عليه بحديث :   " إذا أقيمت الصلاة فلا صلاة إلا المكتوبة " ،  ومن قال من أهل العلم : إن الطواف يجوز قطعه للصلاة على الجنازة والحاجة  الضرورية : كالشافعية والحنابلة ، قالوا : يبني على ما أتى به من أشواط  الطواف ، فإن كان قطعه للطواف عند انتهاء شوط من أشواطه ، بنى على الأشواط  المتقدمة ، وجاء ببقية الأشواط ، وإن كان قطعه له في أثناء الشوط ، فأظهر  قولي أهل العلم عندي : أنه يبتدئ من الموضع الذي وصل إليه ، ويعتد ببعض  الشوط الذي فعله قبل قطع الطواف ، خلافا لمن قال : إنه يبتدئ الشوط الذي  قطع الطواف في أثنائه ، ولا يعتد ببعضه الذي فعله : وهو قول الحسن  ،  وأحد وجهين عند بعض الشافعية ، وهو مندوب عند المالكية إن قطعه للفريضة  كما تقدم وكذلك لو أحدث في أثناء الطواف عند من يقول : إنه يتوضأ ، ويبني  على ما مضى من طوافه ، وهو مذهب  الشافعي  وإحدى الروايتين عن أحمد    .
الفرع الحادي عشر : أظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي : أن من طاف قبل التحلل ، وهو لابس مخيطا أن الطواف صحيح كمن صلى في ثوب حرير ، ولكنه يلزمه الدم والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
الفرع الثاني عشر : لا خلاف بين من يعتد به من أهل العلم : أن الطواف جائز في أوقات النهي عن الصلاة ، وفي صلاة الركعتين ، إذا طاف وقت نهي الخلاف الذي تكلمنا عليه قريبا . 
الفرع الثالث عشر : اختلف العلماء في صلاة النافلة في المسجد الحرام . والطواف بالبيت أيهما أفضل ؟ فقال بعض أهل العلم : الطواف أفضل . وبه قال بعض علماء الشافعية ، واستدلوا بأن الله قدم الطواف على الصلاة في قوله : وعهدنا إلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل أن طهرا بيتي للطائفين والعاكفين والركع السجود   [ 2 \ 125 ] وقوله : وطهر بيتي للطائفين والقائمين والركع السجود   [ 11 \ 26 ] وقال بعض أهل العلم : الصلاة أفضل لأهل مكة  والطواف أفضل للغرباء . وممن قال به :  ابن عباس  ، وعطاء  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ، ومجاهد  ، كما نقله عنهم النووي  في شرح المهذب .
المسألة السابعة 

 اختلف العلماء في السعي بين الصفا  والمروة  في الحج والعمرة ، هل هو ركن من   [ ص: 416 ] أركان  الحج والعمرة ؟ لا يصح واحد منهما بدونه ، ولا يجبر بدم ، أو هو واجب يجبر  بدم ، أو سنة لا يلزم بتركه دم ؟ وممن قال : إنه ركن من أركان الحج ،  والعمرة مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأصحابهما ،  وأم المؤمنين عائشة  ، وإسحاق  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وداود  ، وهو رواية عن  الإمام أحمد  كما نقله النووي  في شرح المهذب ، وقال في شرح مسلم    : مذهب جماهير العلماء من الصحابة والتابعين ، ومن بعدهم : أن السعي بين الصفا  والمروة  ركن من أركان الحج ، لا يصح إلا به ، ولا يجبر بدم ، وممن قال بهذا : مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وإسحاق  ،  وأبو ثور    . انتهى محل الغرض منه ، وعزوه إياه لأحمد  ، قد قدمنا فيه أنه إحدى الروايات عن أحمد    . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في المغني : وروي عن أحمد  أنه ركن لا يتم الحج إلا به ، وهو قول عائشة  ، وعروة  ، ومالك  ،  والشافعي    . 

 وممن قال إنه واجب يجبر بدم : أبو حنيفة  وأصحابه ، والحسن  ، وقتادة  ،  والثوري  ، وبه قال القاضي من الحنابلة ، وذكره النووي  رواية عن أحمد  ، وقد رواه ابن القصار  من المالكية ، عن القاضي إسماعيل  ، عن مالك  ، وقال  ابن قدامة  في المغني : إنه أولى . وذكر النووي  عن  طاوس  أنه قال : من ترك من السعي أربعة أشواط لزمه دم ، وإن ترك دونها لزمه لكل شوط نصف صاع   . وليس هو بركن ، ثم قال : وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة    . انتهى . 

 وما قال النووي    : إنه مذهب أبي حنيفة  من أن ترك أقل السعي فيه الصدقة بنصف صاع عن كل شوط ، عزاه شهاب الدين أحمد الشلبي  في حاشيته على تبيين الحقائق شرح كنز الدقائق للحاكم الشهيد في مختصره المسمى بالكافي ا هـ . 

 ومعلوم أن مذهب أبي حنيفة  في  طواف الإفاضة ، أن من ترك منه ثلاثة أشواط فأقل ، فعليه دم ، وحجه صحيح ،  وتفريقه بين الأقل والأكثر في الطواف الذي هو ركن يدل على التفريق بينهما  في السعي ، وممن روي عنه أن السعي بين الصفا  والمروة  سنة لا يلزم بتركه دم :  ابن مسعود  ،  وأبي بن كعب  ، وأنس  ،  وابن عباس  ، وابن الزبير  ،  وابن سيرين    . 

 وإذا علمت أقوال أهل العلم في السعي : فاعلم أنا نريد هنا أن نبين أدلة كل منهم على ما ذهب إليه مع مناقشتها . 

 فأما الذين قالوا : إنه ركن من أركان الحج والعمرة ، فقد استدلوا لذلك بأدلة : 

 منها قوله تعالى : إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله   [ 2 \ 158 ] . قالوا :   [ ص: 417 ] فتصريحه تعالى بأن الصفا  والمروة  من شعائر الله يدل على أن السعي بينهما أمر حتم لا بد منه ، لأن شعائر الله عظيمة ، لا يجوز التهاون بها . وقد أشار  البخاري  رحمه الله في صحيحه إلى أن كونهما من شعائر الله . 

 يدل على ذلك . قال : باب وجوب الصفا  والمروة  ، وجعل من شعائر الله . 

وقال ابن حجر  في الفتح في شرح قول  البخاري    : وجعل من شعائر الله ؛ أي : وجوب السعي بينهما ، مستفاد من كونهما جعلا من شعائر الله ، قاله ابن المنير  في الحاشية . انتهى الغرض من كلامه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : ومما يدل على أن شعائر الله لا يجوز التهاون بها ، وعدم إقامتها قوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تحلوا شعائر الله الآية [ 2 \ 5 ] . وقوله تعالى : ذلك ومن يعظم شعائر الله فإنها من تقوى القلوب الآية [ 22 ] ، ومن أدلتهم على ذلك : " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طاف في حجه وعمرته بين الصفا  والمروة  سبعا   " ، وقد دل على أن ذلك لا بد منه دليلان : 

 الأول : هو ما قدمنا من أنه تقرر في الأصول أن فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، إذا كان لبيان نص مجمل من كتاب الله ، أن ذلك الفعل يكون لازما ، وسعيه بين الصفا  والمروة  فعل بين المراد من قوله تعالى : إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله والدليل على أنه فعله بيانا للآية هو قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " نبدأ بما بدأ الله به   " ، يعني الصفا ; لأن الله بدأ بها في قوله : إن الصفا والمروة   . وفي رواية " أبدأ " بهمزة المتكلم ، والفعل مضارع . وفي رواية عند  النسائي    : " ابدءوا بما بدأ الله به   " بصيغة الأمر . 

 الدليل الثاني : أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لتأخذوا عني مناسككم   " ، وقد طاف بين الصفا  والمروة  سبعا ، فيلزمنا أن نأخذ عنه ذلك من مناسكنا ، ولو تركناه لكنا مخالفين أمره بأخذه عنه ، والله تعالى يقول : فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره أن تصيبهم فتنة أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم   [ 24 \ 63 ] فاجتماع هذه الأمور الثلاثة التي ذكرنا يدل على اللزوم : وهي كونه سعى بين الصفا  والمروة  سبعا ، وأن ذلك بيان منه لآية من كتاب الله وأنه قال : " لتأخذوا عني مناسككم   " . 

 أما طوافه بينهما سبعا فهو ثابت بالروايات الصحيحة . 

 منها : حديث  ابن عمر  الثابت في الصحيح ولفظه في صحيح  البخاري    . قال : " قدم   [ ص: 418 ] رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فطاف بالبيت سبعا ، وصلى خلف المقام ركعتين ، وطاف بين الصفا  والمروة  سبعا . لقد كان لكم في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أسوة حسنة   " ، وفي لفظ في صحيح مسلم  ، من حديث  ابن عمر    : " فأتى الصفا  ، فطاف بالصفا  ، والمروة  سبعة أطواف   " ، والروايات بسعيه صلى الله عليه وسلم سبعا بين الصفا  والمروة  كثيرة معروفة . وقد مثلنا لها بحديث  ابن عمر  المتفق عليه . وأما كون ذلك السعي بيانا لآية : إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله   . فهو أمر لا شك فيه ، ويدل عليه أمران : 

 أحدهما : سبب نزول الآية ; لأنه ثبت في الصحيحين أنها نزلت في سؤالهم عن السعي بين الصفا  والمروة  ، وإذا كانت نازلة جوابا عن سؤالهم عن حكم السعي ، بين الصفا  والمروة  ، فسعي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد نزولها بيان لها . 

 والأمر الثاني : هو ما تقدم من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أبدأ بما بدأ الله به   " يعني الصفا  كما تقدم قريبا ، وأما حديث " لتأخذوا عني مناسككم   " ، فقد قال مسلم  في صحيحه في باب استحباب رمي جمرة العقبة يوم النحر راكبا ، وبيان قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لتأخذوا عني مناسككم   " . 

 حدثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم  ،  وعلي بن خشرم  جميعا ، عن  عيسى بن يونس  ، قال ابن خشرم    : أخبرنا عيسى  ، عن  ابن جريج  ، أخبرني أبو الزبير  أنه سمع جابرا  يقول : رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يرمي على راحلته يوم النحر ، ويقول : " لتأخذوا عني مناسككم ، فإني لا أدري لعلي لا أحج بعد حجتي هذه   " ، وقال البيهقي  في السنن الكبرى : في باب الإيضاع في وادي محسر    : وأخبرنا  علي بن أحمد بن عبدان  ، أنبأنا  سليمان بن أحمد بن أيوب  ، ثنا  علي بن عبد العزيز  ، ثنا أبو نعيم  قال : وحدثنا حفص  ، ثنا قبيصة  قال : وحدثنا  يوسف القاضي  ،  ومعاذ بن المثنى  قالا : ثنا ابن كثير  ، قالوا : ثنا سفيان  ، عن أبي الزبير  ، عن جابر  قال : أفاض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وعليه السكينة ، وأمرهم بالسكينة ، وأوضع في وادي محسر  ، وأمرهم أن يرموا الجمار مثل حصى الخذف ، وقال : " خذوا عني مناسككم لعلي لا أراكم بعد عامي هذا   " ، انتهى منه . وقال النووي  في شرح المهذب : إن هذا الإسناد الذي رواه به البيهقي  صحيح على شرط  البخاري  ، ومسلم    . 

 واعلم أن رواية مسلم  ورواية البيهقي  المذكورتين معناهما واحد ; لأن : " خذوا عني مناسككم   " بصيغة فعل الأمر يؤدي معنى قوله : " لتأخذوا عني   " ، بالفعل المضارع   [ ص: 419 ] المجزوم بلام الأمر ، فكلتا الصيغتين صيغة أمر ، ومن المعلوم أن الصيغ الدالة على الأمر أربع الأولى فعل الأمر نحو : أقم الصلاة لدلوك الشمس   [ 17 \ 78 ] وقوله : " خذوا عني مناسككم   " . 

 الثانية : الفعل المضارع المجزوم بلام الأمر كقوله تعالى : ثم ليقضوا تفثهم وليوفوا نذورهم وليطوفوا بالبيت العتيق   [ 22 \ 29 ] وقوله : " لتأخذوا عني مناسككم " في رواية مسلم    . 

 الثالثة : اسم فعل الأمر نحو قوله تعالى : عليكم أنفسكم الآية [ 5 \ 105 ] . 

 الرابعة : المصدر النائب عن فعله كقوله تعالى : فإذا لقيتم الذين كفروا فضرب الرقاب   [ 47 \ 4 ] ؛ أي : فاضربوا رقابهم . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (333)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 420 إلى صـ 427*




*
 ومن أدلتهم على أن السعي فرض لا بد منه ما أخرجه الشيخان في صحيحيهما ، عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها قال  البخاري  رحمه الله في صحيحه : حدثنا أبو اليمان  ، أخبرنا شعيب  ، عن  الزهري  قال عروة    : سألت عائشة  رضي الله عنها فقلت لها : أرأيت قوله تعالى : إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما    [ 2 \ 158 ] فوالله ما على أحد جناح ألا يطوف بالصفا والمروة . قالت :  بئس ما قلت يا ابن أختي ، إن هذه لو كانت كما أولتها عليه كانت لا جناح  عليه ، ألا يطوف بهما ، ولكنها أنزلت في الأنصار  ، كانوا قبل أن يسلموا يهلون لمناة الطاغية ، التي كانوا يعبدونها ، عند المشلل فكان من أهل يتحرج أن يطوف بالصفا  ، والمروة  ، فلما أسلموا سألوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك ، قالوا : يا رسول الله ، إنا كنا نتحرج أن نطوف بين الصفا  والمروة  ، فأنزل الله تعالى : إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله قالت عائشة  رضي الله عنها : وقد سن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الطواف بينهما ، فليس لأحد أن يترك الطواف بينهما ، ثم أخبرت  أبا بكر بن عبد الرحمن  فقال : إن هذا العلم ما كنت سمعته ، ولقد سمعت رجالا من أهل العلم يذكرون أن الناس إلا من ذكرت عائشة  ، ممن كان يهل بمناة كانوا يطوفون كلهم بالصفا  والمروة  ، فلما ذكر الله تعالى الطواف بالبيت ولم يذكر الصفا  والمروة  ، قالوا : يا رسول الله ، كنا نطوف بالصفا  والمروة  ، وإن الله أنزل الطواف بالبيت  ، فلم يذكر الصفا  ، فهل علينا من حرج أن نطوف بالصفا  ، والمروة ؟ فأنزل الله تعالى : إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله الآية [ 2 \ 158 ] . قال أبو بكر    : فأسمع هذه الآية نزلت في الفريقين كليهما ،   [ ص: 420 ] في الذين كانوا يتحرجون أن يطوفوا بالجاهلية بالصفا  والمروة  ، والذين يطوفون ثم تحرجوا أن يطوفوا بهما في الإسلام ، من أجل أن الله تعالى أمر بالطواف بالبيت  ، ولم يذكر الصفا  ، حتى ذكر ذلك بعد ما ذكر الطواف بالبيت    . انتهى من صحيح  البخاري    . 

 وهذا الحديث الصحيح صريح في أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سن الطواف بين الصفا  والمروة  ؛ أي : فرضه بالسنة ، وقد أجابت عائشة  عما يقال : إن رفع الجناح في قوله : فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما   [ 2 \ 158 ] ينافي كونه فرضا بأن ذلك نزل في قوم تحرجوا من السعي بين الصفا  والمروة  ، وظنوا أن ذلك لا يجوز لهم ، فنزلت الآية مبينة أن ما ظنوه من الحرج في ذلك منفي . 

 وقد تقرر في الأصول أن النص الوارد في جواب سؤال لا مفهوم مخالفة له ، كما سيأتي إيضاحه إن شاء الله في هذه المسألة . وقال ابن حجر  في : فتح الباري في الكلام على هذا الحديث : . 
تنبيه 

قول عائشة  رضي الله عنها : سن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الطواف بين الصفا  والمروة  ؛ أي : فرضه بالسنة ، وليس مرادها نفي فرضيته ، ويؤيده قولها : لم يتم الله حج أحدكم ، ولا عمرته ما لم يطف بينهما . 

 وقال مسلم  رحمه الله في صحيحه : حدثنا يحيى بن يحيى  ، حدثنا أبو معاوية  ، عن  هشام بن عروة  ، عن أبيه ، عن عائشة  قال : قلت لها : إني لا أظن رجلا لو لم يطف بين الصفا  والمروة  ما ضره . قالت لم ؟ قلت : لأن الله تعالى يقول : إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله   [ 2 \ 158 ] إلى آخر الآية فقالت : ما أتم الله حج امرئ ، ولا عمرته لم يطف بين الصفا  والمروة  ، ولو كان كما تقول ، لكان : فلا جناح عليه ألا يطوف بهما   ; الحديث ، وفي رواية في صحيح مسلم  ، عن عروة  قال : قلت لعائشة    : " ما أرى علي جناحا أن لا أتطوف بين الصفا  والمروة  ، قالت لم ؟ قلت : لأن الله عز وجل يقول إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فقالت : لو كان كما تقول ، لكان فلا جناح عليه ألا يطوف بهما إنما أنزل هذا في أناس من الأنصار  ، كانوا إذا أهلوا لمناة في الجاهلية فلا يحل لهم أن يطوفوا بين الصفا  والمروة  ، فلما قدموا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للحج ذكروا ذلك له ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية ، " فلعمري ما أتم الله حج من لم يطف بين الصفا  والمروة    " ، وفي رواية ، عن عروة  أيضا في   [ ص: 421 ] صحيح مسلم  قال : قلت لعائشة  زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ما أرى على أحد ، لم يطف بين الصفا  والمروة  شيئا  ، وما أبالي ، أن لا أطوف بينهما . قالت : بئس ما قلت يا ابن أختي : طاف  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وطاف المسلمون ، فكان سنة ، وإنما كان من أهل لمناة  الطاغية ، التي بالمشلل ، لا يطوفون بين الصفا  والمروة  ، فلما كان الإسلام سألنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك ، فأنزل الله عز وجل : إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما ولو كانت كما تقول ، لكانت فلا جناح عليه ، ألا يطوف بينهما   . قال  الزهري    : فذكرت ذلك  لأبي بكر بن عبد الرحمن بن الحارث بن هشام  فأعجبه ذلك ، وقال : إن هذا العلم ، ولقد سمعت رجالا من أهل العلم يقولون : إنما كان من لا يطوف بين الصفا  والمروة  من العرب ، يقولون : إن طوافنا بين هذين الحجرين من أمر الجاهلية ، وقال آخرون من الأنصار    : إنما أمرنا بالطواف بالبيت ، ولم نؤمر به بين الصفا  والمروة  ، فأنزل الله عز وجل إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله   [ 2 \ 158 ] قال  أبو بكر بن عبد الرحمن    : فأراها قد نزلت في هؤلاء وهؤلاء ، وفي رواية في صحيح مسلم  ، عن  عروة بن الزبير  أيضا قال : سألت عائشة    . وساق الحديث بنحوه ، وقال في الحديث : فلما سألوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، عن ذلك فقالوا : يا رسول الله ، إنا كنا نتحرج أن نطوف بالصفا  والمروة  ، فأنزل الله عز وجل إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما قالت عائشة    : قد سن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الطواف بينهما فليس لأحد أن يترك الطواف بهما   . 

 فهذه الروايات الثابتة في الصحيحين عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها فيها الدلالة الواضحة ، على أن السعي بين الصفا  والمروة  ركن لا بد منه ، لأنك رأيت في بعض هذه الروايات الثابتة عنها في الصحيح ، أنها قالت : ما أتم الله حج امرئ ، ولا عمرته لم يطف بين الصفا  والمروة  ، وفي بعضها قالت : فلعمري ما أتم الله حج من لم يطف بين الصفا  والمروة     . وفي رواية متفق عليها عنها رضي الله عنها : قد سن رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم الطواف بينهما ، فليس لأحد أن يترك الطواف بينهما إلى آخر ما  تقدم من الروايات وفيها النص الصريح الصحيح ، على أن السعي لا بد منه وأن  من لم يسع ، لم يتم له حج ولا عمرة . 
تنبيه 

 اعلم أن ما يظنه كثير من أهل العلم ، من أن حديث عائشة  هذا الدال على أن   [ ص: 422 ] السعي  لا بد منه ، وأنه لا يتم بدونه حج ، ولا عمرة أنه موقوف عليها غير صواب ،  بل هو مرفوع ، ومن أصرح الأدلة في ذلك أنها رتبت بالفاء في الرواية المتفق  عليها قولها : فليس لأحد أن يترك الطواف بينهما ، على قولها : قد سن رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الطواف بينهما ، وهو صريح في أن قولها : ليس لأحد  أن يترك الطواف بينهما ، لأجل أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم سن الطواف بينهما ،  ودل هذا الترتيب بالفاء على أن مرادها بأنه سنه أنه فرضه بسنته كما جزم به ابن حجر  في الفتح ، مقتصرا عليه ، مستدلا له بأنها قالت : ما أتم الله حج امرئ ولا عمرته ، لم يطف بين الصفا  والمروة  ،  فقولها : إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سن الطواف بينهما ، وترتيبها على  ذلك بالفاء ، قولها : فليس لأحد أن يترك الطواف بينهما ، وجزمها بأنه لا  يتم حج ولا عمرة إلا بذلك دليل واضح على أنها إنما أخذت ذلك مما سنه رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لا برأي منها ، كما ترى . 

 وقد تقرر في الأصول في مبحث النص الظاهر من مسالك العلة أن الفاء في الكتاب ، والسنة تفيد  التعليل ، وكذلك هي في كلام الراوي الفقيه ، فهو المرتبة الثانية بعد  الوحي من كتاب ، أو سنة ، ثم يلي ذلك الفاء من الراوي غير الفقيه . 

 ومثاله في الوحي قوله تعالى : والسارق والسارقة فاقطعوا أيديهما   [ 5 \ 38 ] ؛ أي : لعلة سرقتهما . وقوله تعالى : قل هو أذى فاعتزلوا النساء في المحيض   [ 2 \ 222 ] ؛ أي : لعلة كون الحيض أذى . 

 ومثاله في كلام الراوي . حديث أنس  المتفق عليه : أن  يهوديا رض رأس جارية بين حجرين ، فقيل لها : من فعل بك هذا فلان أو فلان ؟  حتى سمي اليهودي ، فأومأت برأسها فجيء به فلم يزل حتى اعترف ، فأمر النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم فرض رأسه بالحجارة   . فقول أنس في هذا الحديث الصحيح . 

 فأمر به فرض رأسه بحجرين ؛ أي : لعلة رضه رأس الجارية المذكورة بين حجرين . 

 ومن أمثلة ذلك ما رواه أبو داود  في سننه ، عن  عمران بن حصين    : " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى بهم فسها فسجد سجدتين ، ثم تشهد ثم سلم   " ا هـ ؛ أي : سجد لعلة سهوه ، وكذلك قول عائشة  رضي  الله عنها : قد سن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الطواف بينهما ، فليس  لأحد أن يترك الطواف بهما ؛ أي : لأجل أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سن ذلك ؛  أي : فرضه بسنته كما تقدم إيضاحه ، وإلى إفادة الفاء التعليل في كلام  الشارع ، ثم الراوي الفقيه ، ثم الراوي غير الفقيه أشار في مراقي السعود  بقوله في مراتب النص الظاهر : 

 فالفاء للشارع فالفقيه فغيره يتبع بالشبيه 

 [ ص: 324 ] ومن أدلتهم على أن السعي ركن لا بد منه : حديث : " إن الله كتب عليكم السعي فاسعوا   " ، وقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من حديث  ابن عباس  ، ومن حديث حبيبة بنت أبي تجراة  ، ومن حديث تملك العبدرية ، ومن حديث  صفية بنت شيبة    . 

 قال الزيلعي  في نصب الراية : أما حديث  ابن عباس  ، فرواه  الطبراني  في معجمه ، ثنا محمد بن النضر الأزدي  ، عن  معاوية بن عمرو  ، عن المفضل بن صدقة  ، عن  ابن جريج  ، وإسماعيل بن مسلم  ، عن  عطاء بن أبي رباح  ، عن  ابن عباس  قال : سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عام حج عن الرمل ؟ فقال : " إن الله كتب عليكم السعي فاسعوا   " انتهى . 

 وأما حديث حبيبة بنت أبي تجراة  فرواه  الشافعي  ، وأحمد  ،  وإسحاق بن راهويه  ، والحاكم  في المستدرك ، وسكت عليه ، وأعله  ابن عدي  في الكامل بابن المؤمل  ، وأسند تضعيفه عن أحمد  ،  والنسائي  ، ووافقهم . ومن طريق  أحمد الطبراني  في معجمه ، ومن طريق  الشافعي  رواه  الدارقطني  ، ثم البيهقي  في سننهما ، قال  الشافعي    : أخبرنا عبد الله بن المؤمل العائذي  ، عن عمر بن عبد الرحمن بن محيصن  ، عن  عطاء بن أبي رباح  ، عن  صفية بنت شيبة  ، عن حبيبة بنت أبي تجراة  إحدى نساء بني عبد الدار  قالت : رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يطوف بين الصفا  والمروة  والناس بين يديه ، وهو وراءهم ، وهو يسعى ، حتى أرى ركبتيه من شدة السعي ، وهو يقول : " اسعوا فإن الله تعالى كتب عليكم السعي   " انتهى . وأخرجه الحاكم  في المستدرك أيضا في الفضائل ، عن عبد الله بن نبيه  ، عن جدته صفية  ، عن حبيبة بنت أبي تجراة  بنحوه . وسكت عنه أيضا ، ورواه  ابن أبي شيبة  في مصنفه : حدثنا محمد عن عبد الله بن المؤمل  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن أبي حسين  ، عن عطاء  ، عن حبيبة بنت أبي تجراة  ، فذكره ، قال  أبو عمر بن عبد البر    : أخطأ  ابن أبي شيبة  ، أو شيخه في موضعين منه . 

 أحدهما : أنه جعل موضع ابن محيصن  عبد الله بن أبي حسين  ، والآخر أنه أسقط  صفية بنت شيبة    . قال  ابن القطان  في كتابه : وعندي أن الوهم من عبد الله بن المؤمل  فإن  ابن أبي شيبة  إمام كبير ، وشيخه  محمد بن بشر  ثقة ، وابن المؤمل  سيئ الحفظ ، وقد اضطرب في هذا الحديث اضطرابا كثيرا فأسقط عطاء مرة ، وابن محيصن  أخرى ،  وصفية بنت شيبة  أخرى ، وأبدل ابن محيصن  بابن أبي حسين  أخرى ، وجعل المرأة عبدرية تارة ويمنية أخرى . وفي الطواف تارة ، وفي السعي بين الصفا  والمروة  أخرى ، وكل ذلك دليل على سوء حفظه ، وقلة ضبطه . والله أعلم انتهى . 

 [ ص: 424 ] طريق آخر أخرجه  الدارقطني  في سننه ، عن  ابن المبارك  ، أخبرني معروف بن مشكان  ، قال : أخبرني منصور بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن أمه صفية  قالت : أخبرتني نسوة من بني عبد الدار  اللاتي أدركن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قلن : دخلنا دار ابن أبي حسين  فاطلعنا من باب مقطع فرأينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يشتد في المسعى إلى آخره . 

 قال صاحب التنقيح : إسناده صحيح ، ومعروف بن مشكان  باني كعبة الرحمن صدوق ، لا نعلم من تكلم فيه ، ومنصور  هذا ثقة مخرج له في الصحيحين . انتهى . 

 وأما حديث تملك العبدرية    ; فأخرجه البيهقي  في سننه ،  والطبراني  في معجمه عن مهران بن أبي عمر  ، ثنا سفيان  ، ثنا المثنى بن الصباح  ، عن المغيرة بن حكيم  ، عن  صفية بنت شيبة  ، عن تملك العبدرية    . قالت : نظرت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأنا في غرفة لي بين الصفا  والمروة  ، وهو يقول : " أيها الناس إن الله كتب عليكم السعي فاسعوا   " انتهى . تفرد به مهران بن أبي عمر  ، قال  البخاري    : في حديثه اضطراب . وأما حديث  صفية بنت شيبة  فرواه  الطبراني  في معجمه ، حدثنا  محمد بن عبد الله الحضرمي  ، ثنا علي بن الحكم الأودي  ، ثنا  حميد بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن المثنى بن الصباح  ، عن المغيرة بن حكيم  ، عن  صفية بنت شيبة  قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " اسعوا فإن الله كتب عليكم السعي   " ، انتهى . 

 وذكر  الدارقطني  في علله في هذا الحديث اضطرابا كثيرا . ثم قال : والصحيح قول من قال عن عمر بن محيصن  ، عن عطاء  ، عن صفية  ، عن حبيبة بنت أبي تجراة  وهو الصواب انتهى . 

 وقال الحازمي  في كتابه :  ( الناسخ والمنسوخ ) : الوجه السادس والعشرون من وجوه الترجيحات : هو أن  يكون أحد الحديثين من قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو مقارن فعله ،  والآخر مجرد قوله لا غير ، فيكون الأول أولى بالترجيح نحو ما روته حبيبة بنت أبي تجراة  ، قالت : رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في بطن المسيل يسعى وهو يقول : " اسعوا فإن الله كتب عليكم السعي   " ، فهو أولى من حديث : " الحج عرفة   " لأنه مجرد قول . والأول قول وفعل ، وفيه أيضا إخباره عن الله أنه أوجبه علينا ، فكان أولى . انتهى كلامه . 

 ورواه  الواقدي  في كتاب المغازي : حدثنا علي بن محمد بن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب  ، عن منصور بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن أمه ، عن برة بنت أبي تجراة  قالت : لما انتهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى السعي قال : " أيها الناس إن الله كتب عليكم السعي   [ ص: 425 ] فاسعوا " قالت : فسعى حتى رأيت إزاره انكشف عن فخذه   . انتهى كله من نصب الراية للزيلعي . 

 وقد رأيته عزا لصاحب التنقيح : أن حديث  صفية بنت شيبة  ، عن نسوة من بني عبد الدار  أدركن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنهن رأينه يطوف بين الصفا  والمروة  وهو يقول : " إن الله كتب عليكم السعي فاسعوا   " ، أن إسناده صحيح ، وهو نص في محل النزاع . والظاهر أن الإسناد المذكور صحيح كما قال . لأن معروف بن مشكان  المذكور صدوق ، ومنصور بن عبد الرحمن بن طلحة بن الحارث العبدري الحجبي  ثقة ، وهو ابن  صفية بنت شيبة  المذكورة . 

 وقال النووي  في شرح المهذب : واحتج أصحابنا بحديث  صفية بنت شيبة  ، عن نسوة من بني عبد الدار  أنهن سمعن من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد استقبل الناس في المسعى ، وقال : " يا أيها الناس اسعوا فإن السعي قد كتب عليكم   " رواه  الدارقطني  ، والبيهقي  بإسناد حسن . انتهى منه . 

 وهو نص صالح للاحتجاج في أن السعي مما كتب على الناس ، ولفظة : كتب : تدل على اللزوم . 

 فإن قيل : حديث حبيبة  المذكور في إسناده عبد الله بن المؤمل  ، وهو وإن كان وثقه  ابن حبان  وقال : يخطئ ، فقد ضعفه غيره ، وحديث صفية  في إسناده  موسى بن عبيدة  ، وهو ضعيف ، وحديث : تملك  المذكور فيه المثنى بن الصباح  ، وهو وإن وثقه  ابن معين  في رواية ، فقد ضعفه جماعة . وحديث  ابن عباس  المذكور فيه المفضل بن صدقة  ، وهو متروك . 

 فالجواب : أن رواية  صفية بنت شيبة  ، عن نسوة من بني عبد الدار  عند  الدارقطني  ، والبيهقي  ، ليس في إسنادها شيء مما ذكر ، وقد صحح إسنادها ابن الهمام  في التنقيح ، كما ذكره الزيلعي  وحسنها النووي  في شرح المهذب ، والبيهقي  روى حديثها المذكور من طريق  الدارقطني  ، قال في سننه الكبرى : أخبرنا  أبو عبد الرحمن السلمي  ، وأبو بكر بن الحارث  الفقيه قالا : ثنا علي بن عمر  الحافظ ، ثنا  يحيى بن صاعد  ، ثنا  الحسن بن عيسى النيسابوري  ، ثنا  ابن المبارك  ، أخبرني معروف ابن مشكان  ، أخبرني منصور بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن أمه صفية  ، أخبرتني عن نسوة من بني عبد الدار  اللاتي أدركن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قلن : دخلنا دار ابن أبي حسين  ، فاطلعنا من باب مقطع ، ورأينا   [ ص: 426 ] رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يشتد في المسعى ، حتى إذا بلغ زقاق بني فلان ،  موضعا قد سماه من المسعى ، استقبل الناس فقال : " يا أيها الناس ، اسعوا  فإن السعي قد كتب عليكم   " انتهى منه . 

 فهذا الإسناد هو الذي صححه صاحب التنقيح ، وحسنه النووي    . 

 واعلم أن اختلاف الروايات في المرأة التي روت عنها صفية  المذكورة هذا الحديث لا يضر لتصريحها في رواية  الدارقطني  والبيهقي  هذه  بأنها روت ذلك عن نسوة أدركن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . وإذن فلا مانع من  أن تسمى واحدة منهن في رواية ، وتسمى غيرها منهن في رواية أخرى كما لا  يخفى وقال ابن حجر  في فتح الباري : واحتج ابن المنذر  للوجوب بحديث  صفية بنت شيبة  ، عن حبيبة بنت أبي تجراة  بكسر المثناة ، وسكون الجيم بعدها راء ، ثم ألف ساكنة ، ثم هاء ، وهي إحدى نساء بني عبد الدار  ، قالت : دخلت مع نسوة من قريش  دار آل أبي حسين  ، فرأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسعى وإن مئزره ليدور من شدة السعي ، وسمعته يقول : " اسعوا فإن الله كتب عليكم السعي   " أخرجه  الشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وغيرهما . وفي إسناد هذا الحديث : عبد الله بن المؤمل  ، وفيه ضعف ، ومن ثم قال ابن المنذر    : إن ثبت فهو حجة في الوجوب . 

 قلت : له طريق أخرى في صحيح  ابن خزيمة  مختصرة ، وعند  الطبراني  ، عن  ابن عباس  كالأولى ، وإذا انضمت إلى الأولى قويت . 

 واختلف على  صفية بنت شيبة  في اسم الصحابية التي أخبرتها ، ويجوز أن تكون أخذته عن جماعة ، فقد وقع عند  الدارقطني  عنها : أخبرتني نسوة من بني عبد الدار  ، فلا يضره الاختلاف . انتهى الغرض من كلام ابن حجر    . 

 وقد علمت مما ذكرنا أن بعض طرق حديث : " إن الله كتب عليكم السعي فاسعوا   " ، لا تقل عن درجة القبول . وهو نص في محل النزاع مع أنه معتضد بما ذكرناه من حديث عائشة  ، عند الشيخين . وبظاهر الآية كما بينا ، وبما سيأتي أيضا إن شاء الله تعالى . 

 ومن أدلتهم على لزوم السعي ما جاء في بعض روايات حديث أبي موسى  المتفق عليه ، من أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك ، قال مسلم  رحمه الله في صحيحه : حدثنا  محمد بن المثنى  ، وابن بشار  ، قال ابن المثنى    : حدثنا  محمد بن جعفر  ، أخبرنا شعبة  ، عن  قيس بن مسلم  ، عن  طارق بن شهاب  ، عن أبي موسى  قال : قدمت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو منيخ   [ ص: 427 ] بالبطحاء  ،  فقال لي " أحججت ؟ فقلت : نعم . فقال : بم أهللت ؟ قال : قلت : لبيك  بإهلال كإهلال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . قال : فقد أحسنت . طف بالبيت  وبالصفا  والمروة    " . الحديث قالوا : فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم  لأبي موسى الأشعري    " طف بالبيت  وبالصفا  والمروة     " أمر صريح منه صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك ، وصيغة الأمر تقتضي الوجوب ما  لم يقم دليل صارف عن ذلك ، وقد دل على اقتضائها الوجوب : الشرع واللغة . 

 وقال بعضهم : إن العقل يفيد ذلك ، وليس بسديد عندي ، أما دلالة الشرع على ذلك ففي نصوص كثيرة كقوله تعالى : فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره أن تصيبهم فتنة أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم    [ 24 \ 63 ] وهذا الوعيد العظيم على مخالفة أمره ، يدل على وجوب امتثال  أمره ، وكقوله تعالى : لإبليس لما لم يمتثل الأمر المدلول عليه بصيغة افعل  التي هي قوله تعالى : اسجدوا لآدم   [ 20 \ 116 ] ما منعك ألا تسجد إذ أمرتك الآية  [ 7 \ 12 ] فتوبيخه وتقريعه له في هذه الآية لمخالفته الأمر ، وقد سمى نبي  الله موسى عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام مخالفة الأمر معصية وذلك يدل  على وجوب الامتثال في قوله تعالى عنه : أفعصيت أمري   [ 20 \ 93 ] وكقوله تعالى : وما كان لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة إذا قضى الله ورسوله أمرا أن يكون لهم الخيرة من أمرهم   [ 33 \ 36 ] فجعل أمر الله ورسوله مانعا من الاختيار موجبا للامتثال ، منبها على عدم الامتثال معصية في قوله بعده : ومن يعص الله ورسوله فقد ضل ضلالا مبينا   [ 33 \ 36 ] وكقوله تعالى : وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا   [ 59 \ 7 ] وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إذا أمرتكم بشيء فأتوا منه ما استطعتم ، وإذا نهيتكم عن شيء فاجتنبوه   " إلى غير ذلك من الأدلة . 

 وأما دلالة اللغة على اقتضاء صيغة افعل الوجوب . فإيضاحها أن أهل اللسان  العربي مجمعون على أن السيد لو قال لعبده : اسقني ماء مثلا ، ثم لم يمتثل  العبد وعاقبه سيده على عدم الامتثال كان ذلك العقاب واقعا موقعه ، لأن صيغة  افعل ألزمته الامتثال ، وليس للعبد أن يقول : صيغة افعل لم توجب علي  الامتثال ، ولم تلزمني إياه ؟ فعقابك لي غلط لأني لم أترك شيئا لازما ، حتى  تعاقبني عليه . وإجماعهم على أنه ليس له ذلك وأن عقابه له صواب لعصيانه  دليل على أن صيغة افعل تقتضي الوجوب ، ما لم يصرف عنه صارف ، وهو قول جمهور  الأصوليين . ومقابله أقوال أخر ، أشار لها في مراقي السعود بقوله في مبحث  الأمر : 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (334)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 428 إلى صـ 435*





*
 وافعل لدى الأكثر للوجوب وقيل للندب أو المطلوب 

 [ ص: 428 ] وقيل للوجوب أمر الرب وأمر من أرسله للندب 

 ومفهم الوجوب يدري الشرع أو الحجا أو المفيد الوضع 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : إن دلالة اللغة على اقتضاء الأمر الوجوب راجعة إلى  دلالة الشرع ; لأن الشرع هو الذي دل على وجوب طاعة العبد لسيده . 

 ومن أدلتهم على أن السعي بين الصفا  والمروة  لا بد منه : ما قدمنا من حديث  ابن عمر  عند الترمذي  ، أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من أحرم بالحج والعمرة أجزأه طواف واحد وسعي واحد منهما حتى يحل منهما جميعا   " قال المجد  في المنتقى : رواه الترمذي  ، وقال : هذا حديث حسن غريب ، وفيه دليل على وجوب السعي ، ووقوف التحلل عليه . انتهى منه . 

 والذي رأيته في الترمذي  لما ساق الحديث بلفظه المذكور : هو أنه قال : قال أبو عيسى    : هذا حديث حسن غريب صحيح ، تفرد به الدراوردي  على ذلك اللفظ ، وقد رواه غير واحد عن  عبيد الله بن عمر  ، ولم يرفعوه . وهو أصح . انتهى منه . 

 ومن أدلتهم على ذلك : ما جاء في بعض الروايات الثابتة في الصحيح ، من أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لعائشة  رضي الله عنها : " يجزئ عنك طوافك بين الصفا  والمروة  عن حجك وعمرتك   " وهذا اللفظ في صحيح مسلم  ، قالوا : ويفهم من قوله : " يجزئ عنك طوافك بين الصفا  والمروة  عن حجك وعمرتك   " أنها لو لم تطف بينهما لم يحصل لها إجزاء عن حجها وعمرتها ، هذا هو حاصل ما استدل به القائلون بأنه ركن من أركان الحج والعمرة . 

 وأما حجة الذين قالوا : إنه سنة لا يجب بتركه شيء ، فهي قوله تعالى : إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما ومن تطوع خيرا فإن الله شاكر عليم   [ 2 \ 158 ] قالوا : فرفع الجناح في قوله : فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما   [ 2 \ 158 ] دليل قرآني على عدم الوجوب ، كما قاله  عروة بن الزبير  ، لخالته  أم المؤمنين عائشة  رضي الله عنها . 

 والجواب عن الاستدلال بهذه الآية على عدم وجوب السعي : هو ما أجابت به عائشة  عروة  ،  فإنها أولا ذمت هذا التفسير لهذه الآية بقولها : بئس ما قلت يا ابن أختي ،  ومعلوم أن لفظة بئس فعل جامد لإنشاء الذم ، وما ذمت تفسير الآية بما ذكر ،  إلا لأنه تفسير غير صحيح ، وقد بينت له أن الآية نزلت جوابا لسؤال من ظن  أن في السعي بين الصفا  والمروة  جناحا ، وإذا فذكر رفع الجناح لمطابقة الجواب للسؤال ، لا لإخراج المفهوم عن حكم   [ ص: 429 ] المنطوق  ، فلو سألك سائل مثلا قائلا : هل علي جناح في أن أصلي الخمس المكتوبة ؟  وقلت له : لا جناح عليك في ذلك ، لم يلزم من ذلك أنك تقول : بأنها غير  واجبة ، وإنما قلت : لا جناح في ذلك ، ليطابق جوابك السؤال ، وقد دلت  قرينتان على أنه ليس المراد رفع الجناح عمن لم يسع بين الصفا  والمروة    . 

 الأولى منهما : أن الله قال في أول الآية : إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله وكونهما  من شعائر الله ، لا يناسبه تخفيف أمرهما برفع الجناح عمن لم يطف بينهما ،  بل المناسب لذلك تعظيم أمرهما ، وعدم التهاون بهما ، كما أوضحناه في أول  هذا المبحث . 

 والقرينة الثانية : هي أنه لو أراد ذلك المعنى لقال : فلا جناح عليه ألا يطوف بهما ، كما قالت عائشة  لعروة  ،  وقد تقرر في الأصول : أن اللفظ الوارد جوابا لسؤال لا مفهوم مخالفة له ;  لأن المقصود به مطابقة الجواب للسؤال ، لا إخراج المفهوم عن حكم المنطوق ،  وقد أوضحنا هذا في سورة البقرة في الكلام على آية الطلاق ، وإلى ذلك أشار  في مراقي السعود بقوله عاطفا على ما يمنع اعتبار دليل الخطاب ، أعني مفهوم  المخالفة : 

 أو جهل الحكم أو النطق انجلب للسؤل أو جرى على الذي غلب 

 ومحل الشاهد منه قوله : أو النطق انجلب ، للسؤل . 

 ومعنى ذلك : أن المنطوق إذا كان جوابا لسؤال فلا مفهوم مخالفة له   ; لأن المقصود بلفظ المنطوق مطابقة الجواب للسؤال ، لا إخراج المفهوم عن حكم المنطوق . 

 فإن قيل : جاء في بعض قراءات الصحابة : فلا جناح عليه أن لا يطوف بهما كما ذكره  الطبري  ، وابن المنذر  وغيرهما ، عن  أبي بن كعب  ،  وابن مسعود  ،  وابن عباس  رضي الله عنهم . 

 فالجواب من وجهين : 

 الأول : أن هذه القراءة لم تثبت قرآنا لإجماع الصحابة على عدم كتبها في  المصاحف العثمانية ، وما ذكره الصحابي على أنه قرآن ، ولم يثبت كونه قرآنا .  ذهب كثير من أهل العلم إلى أنه لا يستدل به على شيء ، وهو مذهب مالك  ،  والشافعي  ،  ووجهه أنه لما لم يذكره إلا لكونه قرآنا ، فبطل كونه قرآنا بطل من أصله ،  فلا يحتج به على شيء ، وقال بعض أهل العلم : إذا بطل كونه قرآنا لم يمنع  ذلك من الاحتجاج به كأخبار الآحاد ، التي ليست بقرآن ، فعلى القول الأول :  فلا إشكال ، وعلى الثاني : فيجاب عنه بأن القراءة   [ ص: 430 ] المذكورة  تخالف القراءة المجمع عليها المتواترة ، وما خالف المتواتر المجمع عليه إن  لم يمكن الجمع بينهما فهو باطل ، والنفي والإثبات لا يمكن الجمع بينهما  لأنهما نقيضان . 

 الوجه الثاني : هو ما ذكره ابن حجر  في الفتح عن  الطبري  ،  والطحاوي  ، من أن قراءة : أن لا يطوف بهما محمولة على القراءة المشهورة ، ولا زائدة . انتهى . ولا يخلو من تكلف كما ترى . 

 واعلم أن قوله تعالى : ومن تطوع خيرا فإن الله شاكر عليم    [ 2 \ 158 ] لا دليل فيه ، على أن السعي تطوع ، وليس بفرض ; لأن التطوع  المذكور في الآية راجع إلى نفس الحج والعمرة ، لا إلى السعي ; لإجماع  المسلمين على أن التطوع بالسعي لغير الحاج والمعتمر غير مشروع ، والعلم عند  الله تعالى . 

 وأما حجة من قال : السعي واجب يجبر بدم ، فهي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  طاف بينهما فدل ذلك على أن الطواف بينهما نسك ، وفي الأثر المروي عن  ابن عباس    : من ترك نسكا فعليه دم . وسيأتي لهذا إن شاء الله زيادة إيضاح . 
فروع تتعلق بهذه المسألة 

 الفرع الأول : اعلم أن جمهور العلماء على أن السعي لا تشترط له طهارة الحدث ، ولا الخبث ، ولا ستر العورة ، فلو سعى ، وهو محدث أو جنب ، أو سعت امرأة وهي حائض ، فالسعي صحيح ، ولا يبطله ذلك ، وممن قال به الأئمة الأربعة ، وجماهير أهل العلم ، وقال الحسن    : إن كان قبل التحلل تطهر وأعاد السعي ، وإن كان بعده ، فلا شيء عليه ، وذكر بعض الحنابلة رواية عن الإمام أحمد    : أن الطهارة في السعي ، كالطهارة في الطواف . قال  ابن قدامة  في المغني : ولا يعول عليه ، والطهارة في السعي مستحبة عند كثير من أهل العلم ، وهو مذهب مالك   والشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وغيرهم . وحجة الجمهور على أن السعي لا تشترط له الطهارة : هي ما تقدم من حديث عائشة  المتفق  عليه ، وقد أمرها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث المذكور : أن تفعل  كل ما يفعله الحاج ، وهي حائض إلا الطواف بالبيت خاصة . وهو دليل على أن  السعي لا تشترط له الطهارة خلافا لمن قال : لا دليل في الحديث ، لأن السعي  لا يصح إلا بعد طواف ، والحيض مانع من الطواف ، وهو مردود بأن النفي  والإثبات نص في أن غير الطواف يصح من الحائض ويدخل فيه السعي . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في المغني : قال أبو داود    : سمعت أحمد  ، يقول : إذا طافت المرأة   [ ص: 431 ] بالبيت  ، ثم حاضت سعت بين الصفا  والمروة  ثم نفرت . وروي عن عائشة  ،  وأم سلمة  أنهما قالتا : إذا طافت المرأة بالبيت  ، وصلت ركعتين ، ثم حاضت فلتطف بالصفا  والمروة  ، رواه الأثرم    . وقال  ابن قدامة  أيضا : ولأن ذلك عبادة لا تتعلق بالبيت  ، فأشبهت الوقوف . انتهى منه . 

 وقال أيضا في المغني : ولا يشترط أيضا الطهارة من النجاسة ولا الستارة  للسعي ; لأنه إذا لم تشترط له الطهارة من الحدث وهي آكد فغيرها أولى . 

 الفرع الثاني : اعلم أن جمهور أهل العلم يشترطون في السعي الترتيب ، وهو أن يبدأ بالصفا  ، ويختم بالمروة  ، فإن بدأ بالمروة  لم يعتد بذلك الشوط ، وممن قال باشتراط الترتيب : مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وأصحابهم ،  والحسن البصري  ،  والأوزاعي  ، وداود  ، وجمهور العلماء ، وعن أبي حنيفة  خلاف في ذلك . 

 قال صاحب تبيين الحقائق شرح كنز الدقائق ، في فقه الإمام أبي حنيفة  رحمه الله : ولو بدأ من المروة لا يعتد بالأولى لمخالفته الأمر . انتهى منه . 

 وقال الشيخ شهاب الدين أحمد الشلبي  في حاشيته على تبيين الحقائق المذكور : قوله : ولو بدأ بالمروة لا يعتد بالأولى . وفي مناسك الكرماني    : إن الترتيب فيه ليس بشرط عندنا ، حتى لو بدأ بالمروة  ، وأتى الصفا  جاز ويعتد به ، ولكنه مكروه لترك السنة . فتستحب إعادة ذلك الشوط   . 

 قال السروجي  رحمه الله في الغاية : ولا أصل لما ذكره الكرماني    . 

 وقال الرازي  في أحكام القرآن : فإن بدأ بالمروة قبل الصفا  لم يعتد بذلك في الرواية المشهورة عن أصحابنا ، وروي عن أبي حنيفة  أنه ينبغي له أن يعيد ذلك الشوط ، فإن لم يفعل فلا شيء عليه ، وجعله بمنزلة ترك الترتيب في أعضاء الطهارة ا هـ . فقول السروجي    : لا أصل لما قاله الكرماني    ; فيه نظر . انتهى منه . 

 وحجة الجمهور في اشتراط الترتيب : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعل ذلك وقال : " أبدأ بما بدأ الله به   " ، وفي رواية عند  النسائي    : " فابدءوا بما بدأ الله به   " بصيغة الأمر ، ومع ذلك فقد قال : " خذوا عني مناسككم   " ، فيلزمنا أن نأخذ عنه من مناسكنا الابتداء بما بدأ الله به ، وفعله صلى الله عليه وسلم عملا بالقرآن العظيم . 

 الفرع الثالث : اعلم أن جمهور أهل العلم على أن السعي لا يصح ، إلا بعد طواف ،   [ ص: 432 ] فلو سعى قبل الطواف لم يصح سعيه ، عند الجمهور ، منهم الأئمة الأربعة ، ونقل الماوردي  وغيره الإجماع عليه . قال النووي  في شرح المهذب : وحكى ابن المنذر  ، عن عطاء  ، وبعض أهل الحديث : أنه يصح ، وحكاه أصحابنا عن عطاء  ، وداود  وحجة الجمهور : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يسع في حج ، ولا عمرة إلا بعد الطواف ، وقد قال " لتأخذوا عني مناسككم   " فعلينا أن نأخذ ذلك عنه ، واحتج من قال بصحة السعي قبل الطواف بما رواه أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا  عثمان بن أبي شيبة  ، حدثنا جرير  عن الشيباني  ، عن  زياد بن علاقة  ، عن أسامة بن شريك  قال : خرجت  مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حاجا فكان الناس يأتونه ، فمن قال : يا رسول  الله سعيت ، قبل أن أطوف ، أو قدمت شيئا ، أو أخرت شيئا ، فكان يقول : لا  حرج لا حرج إلا على رجل اقترض عرض رجل مسلم ، وهو ظالم له ، فذلك الذي حرج  وهلك   . انتهى منه . وهذا الإسناد صحيح ، ورجاله كلهم ثقات معروفون . وجرير  المذكور فيه هو ابن عبد الحميد بن قرط الضبي ، أبو عبد الله الرازي القاضي  ، والشيباني  المذكور فيه : هو  أبو إسحاق سليمان بن أبي سليمان الكوفي  ، ورجال هذا الإسناد كلهم مخرج لهم في الصحيحين إلا الصحابي ، الذي هو أسامة بن شريك    . وقد أخرج عنه أصحاب السنن ، وروى عنه  زياد بن علاقة  المذكور ،  وعلي بن الأقمر  ، خلافا لمن قال : لم يرو عنه إلا زياد المذكور ، كما ذكره في تهذيب التهذيب عن الأزدي  ، وسعيد بن السكن  ، والحاكم  ،  وغيرهم ، وهذا الحديث الصحيح يقتضي صحة السعي قبل الطواف ، وجماهير أهل  العلم على خلافه ، وأنه لا يصح السعي ، إلا مسبوقا بالطواف . 

 قال النووي  في شرح المهذب : في حديث أسامة بن شريك  هذا بعد أن ذكر صحة الإسناد المذكور ، وهذا الحديث محمول على ما حمله عليه الخطابي  وغيره ، وهو أن قوله : سعيت قبل أن أطوف ؛ أي : سعيت بعد طواف القدوم ، وقبل طواف الإفاضة والله تعالى أعلم انتهى منه . 

 فقوله : قبل أن أطوف يعني : طواف الإفاضة الذي هو ركن ، ولا ينافي ذلك أنه سعى بعد طواف القدوم الذي هو ليس بركن . 

 الفرع الرابع : اعلم أن جمهور أهل العلم منهم الأئمة الثلاثة : مالك  ، وأحمد  ،  والشافعي  ، وأصحابهم ، على أنه يشترط في صحة السعي ، أن يقطع جميع المسافة بين الصفا والمروة في كل شوط ، فلو بقي منها بعض خطوة لم يصح سعيه ، وقد قدمنا مذهب أبي حنيفة  في السعي ، وأنه لو تركه كله أو ترك أربعة أشواط منه فأكثر لصح حجه ، وعليه   [ ص: 433 ] دم  وأنه إن ترك منه ثلاثة أشواط فأقل لزمه عن كل شوط نصف صاع ، وحجة الجمهور  أن المسافة للسعي محددة من الشارع ، فالنقص عن الحد مبطل كما هو ظاهر ،  وحجة أبي حنيفة  ، ومن وافقه  كطاوس  هي  تغليب الأكثر على الأقل ، مع جبر الأقل بالصدقة ، ولا أعلم مستندا من  النقل للتفريق بين الأربعة والثلاثة ، ولا لجعل نصف الصاع مقابل الشوط .  والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 الفرع الخامس : اعلم أنه لا يجوز السعي في غير موضع السعي ، فلو كان يمر من وراء المسعى ، حتى يصل إلى الصفا  والمروة  من جهة أخرى لم يصح سعيه ، وهذا لا ينبغي أن يختلف فيه . وعن  الشافعي  في القديم : أنه لو انحرف عن موضع السعي انحرافا يسيرا أنه يجزئه . والظاهر أن التحقيق خلافه وأنه لا يصح السعي إلا في موضعه . 

 الفرع السادس : اعلم أن أظهر أقوال أهل العلم دليلا : أنه لو سعى راكبا أو طاف راكبا أجزأه ذلك ، لما قدمنا في الصحيح من أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم طاف في حجة الوداع بالبيت ، وبين الصفا  والمروة  ،  وهو على راحلته ، ومعلوم أن من أهل العلم من يقول : لا يجزئه السعي ، ولا  الطواف راكبا إلا لضرورة ومنهم : من منع الركوب في الطواف ، وكرهه في السعي  إلا لضرورة ، ومنهم من يقول : إن ركب ولم يعد سعيه ماشيا ، حتى رجع إلى  وطنه فعليه الدم . والأظهر هو ما قدمنا . لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طاف  راكبا ، وسعى راكبا ، وهو صلوات الله وسلامه عليه لا يفعل إلا ما يسوغ  فعله ، وقد قال لنا : " خذوا عني مناسككم    " والذين قالوا : إن الطواف والسعي يلزم فيهما المشي . قالوا : إن ركوبه  لعلة وبعضهم يقول : هي كونه مريضا كما جاء في بعض الروايات ، وبعضهم يقول :  هي أن يرتفع ، ويشرف حتى يراه الناس ويسألوه ، وبعضهم يقول : هي كراهيته  أن يضرب عنه الناس ، وقد قدمنا الروايات بذلك في صحيح مسلم  ، ففي حديث جابر  عند مسلم : طاف  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالبيت في حجة الوداع على راحلته يستلم  الحجر بمحجنه ، لأن يراه الناس وليشرف ، وليسألوه فإن الناس قد غشوه   . وفي رواية في صحيح مسلم  عن جابر  رضي الله ، طاف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع ، على راحلته بالبيت وبالصفا  والمروة  ليراه الناس ، وليشرف ، وليسألوه فإن الناس قد غشوه   . وفي صحيح مسلم  من حديث عائشة  رضي الله عنها : طاف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع حول الكعبة  على بعير يستلم الركن ، كراهية أن يضرب عنه الناس   . 
[ ص: 434 ] المسألة الثامنة 

 اعلم أن العلماء أجمعوا على أن الوقوف بعرفة  ركن من أركان الحج لا يصح الحج بدونه ، وأنهم أجمعوا على أن الوقوف ينتهي وقته بطلوع فجر يوم النحر ، فمن طلع فجر يوم النحر وهو لم يأت عرفة  فقد  فاته الحج إجماعا ، ومن جمع في وقوف عرفة بين الليل والنهار وكان جزء  النهار الذي وقف فيه من بعد الزوال فوقوفه تام ، ومن اقتصر على جزء من  الليل دون النهار صح حجه ، ولزمه دم عند المالكية ، خلافا لجماهير أهل  العلم القائلين : بأنه لا دم عليه ، وما ذكره النووي  عن  بعض الخراسانيين : من أن الوقوف بالليل لا يجزئ ولا يصح به الحج ، حتى يقف  معه بعض النهار ظاهر السقوط لمخالفته للنص ، وعامة أهل العلم ، ومن اقتصر  على جزء من النهار دون الليل لم يصح حجه عند مالك ، وهو رواية عن أحمد  ، وعند  الشافعي  ، وأبي حنيفة  ، وأحمد  في الرواية الأخرى : حجه صحيح ، وعليه دم ، ولا خلاف بين العلماء : أن عرفة كلها موقف   . 

 والدليل على أن الوقوف بعرفة ركن ، وأن وقته ينتهي بطلوع الفجر ليلة النحر : ما رواه  الإمام أحمد  ، وأصحاب السنن ، وغيرهم من حديث عبد الرحمن بن يعمر الديلي  رضي الله عنه : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " الحج عرفة  ، فمن أدرك عرفة  فقد أدرك الحج   " ، قال ابن حجر  في التلخيص الحبير في هذا الحديث : رواه أحمد  ، وأصحاب السنن ،  وابن حبان  ، والحاكم  ،  والدارقطني  ، والبيهقي  من حديث عبد الرحمن بن يعمر  ، قال : شهدت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو واقف بعرفة  ، وأتاه ناس من أهل نجد  فقالوا : يا رسول الله ، كيف الحج ؟ فقال : " الحج عرفة  من جاء عرفة  قبل صلاة الفجر من ليلة جمع فقد تم حجه   " لفظ أحمد  وفي رواية لأبي داود    " من أدرك عرفة  قبل أن يطلع الفجر فقد أدرك الحج   " ، وألفاظ الباقين نحوه . 

 وفي رواية  للدارقطني  والبيهقي    : " الحج عرفة  الحج عرفة    " . انتهى من التلخيص . 

 وفي سنن أبي داود    : الحج الحج يوم عرفة ، بتكرير لفظة الحج . وفي سنن  النسائي    : فمن أدرك ليلة عرفة  قبل طلوع الفجر من ليلة جمع ، فقد تم حجه   . وقال  ابن ماجه  في سننه ، بعد أن ساق الحديث باللفظ الذي ذكره صاحب التلخيص : قال  محمد بن يحيى    : ما أرى  للثوري  حديثا أشرف منه . وقال النووي  في شرح المهذب : حديث عبد الرحمن الديلي  صحيح رواه أبو داود  ،  والترمذي  ،  والنسائي  ،  وابن ماجه  ، وآخرون بأسانيد صحيحة . 

 [ ص: 435 ] وهذا لفظ الترمذي  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن يعمر    : أن ناسا من أهل نجد   أتوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فسألوه عن الحج ؟ فأمر مناديا ينادي : الحج عرفة  ، من جاء ليلة جمع قبل طلوع الفجر فقد أدرك الحج   . وفي رواية أبي داود    : " فأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلا فنادى : الحج الحج يوم عرفة  ، من جاء قبل الصبح من ليلة جمع فتم حجه   " وفي رواية البيهقي  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن يعمر الديلي  ، قال : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " الحج عرفات  الحج عرفات  ، من أدرك عرفة  قبل أن يطلع الفجر فقد أدرك الحج   " ، وإسناد هذه الرواية صحيح ، وهو من رواية  سفيان بن عيينة    . 

 قلت : عن  سفيان الثوري  ، قال  ابن عيينة    : ليس عندكم بالكوفة  حديث أشرف ولا أحسن من هذا . انتهى كلام النووي    . 

 ودليل الإجماع على أن من جمع في وقوفه بعرفة بين جزء من الليل ، وجزء من  النهار ، من بعد الزوال : أن وقوفه تام ، هو ما ثبت في الروايات الصحيحة : "  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كذلك فعل وقال : لتأخذوا عني مناسككم " . 

 فمن الروايات الصحيحة الدالة على ذلك ، ما رواه مسلم  في صحيحه في حديث جابر الطويل  في حجة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فإن فيه : " فأجاز رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى أتى عرفة  ، فوجد القبة قد ضربت له بنمرة  ،  فنزل حتى إذا زاغت الشمس أمر بالقصواء فرحلت له ، فأتى بطن الوادي فخطب  الناس إلى أن قال : ثم ركب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى أتى الموقف ،  فجعل بطن ناقته القصواء ، إلى الصخرات ، وجعل حبل المشاة بين يديه ،  واستقبل القبلة ، فلم يزل واقفا حتى غربت الشمس ، وذهبت الصفرة قليلا ، حتى  غاب القرص   " الحديث . ففي هذا الحديث الصحيح : أنه جمع في وقوفه بين النهار من بعد الزوال ، وبين جزء قليل من الليل مع قوله : " لتأخذوا عني مناسككم   " ، ودليل القائلين بأن من اقتصر في وقوفه بعرفة  على جزء من الليل ، دون النهار فقد تم حجه : حديث عبد الرحمن بن يعمر  المذكور ، فإن فيه تصريح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن من أدرك عرفة قبل طلوع الفجر من ليلة جمع ، فقد تم حجه . وجمع : هي المزدلفة  ، وليلتها : هي الليلة التي صبيحتها يوم النحر . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (335)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 436 إلى صـ 443*


*

 ودليل من ألزموه دما مع وقوفه بعرفة  في  جزء من الليل : وهم المالكية أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكتف بالليل ،  بل وقف معه جزءا من النهار ، فتارك الوقوف بالنهار تارك نسكا . وفي الأثر  المروي عن  ابن عباس    : من ترك نسكا فعليه دم ، ولكن قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث الديلي    : " فقد تم حجه   " لا يساعد على لزوم الدم ، لأن لفظ التمام يدل على عدم الحاجة   [ ص: 436 ] إلى الجبر بدم ، فهو يؤيد مذهب الجمهور ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 ودليل من قال : بأن من اقتصر في وقوفه بعرفة على النهار دون الليل   : أن وقوفه صحيح ، وحجه تام حديث عروة بن مضرس بن أوس بن حارثة بن لأم الطائي  قال : أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمزدلفة  ، حين خرج إلى الصلاة ، فقلت : يا رسول الله ، إني جئت من جبلي طيئ     . أكللت راحلتي ، وأتعبت نفسي . والله ما تركت من جبل ، إلا وقفت عليه ،  فهل لي من حج ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من شهد صلاتنا هذه ،  ووقف معنا حتى ندفع ، وقد وقف قبل ذلك بعرفة ليلا أو نهارا ، فقد تم حجه ،  وقضى تفثه   " ا هـ . 

 قال المجد  في المنتقى ، بعد أن ساق هذا الحديث : رواه الخمسة ، وصححه الترمذي  ، وهو حجة في أن نهار عرفة  كله وقت للوقوف ، وقال ابن حجر  في التلخيص الحبير في هذا الحديث : رواه أحمد  ، وأصحاب السنن ،  وابن حبان  ، والحاكم  ،  والدارقطني  ، ثم قال : وصحح هذا الحديث  الدارقطني  ، والحاكم  ،  والقاضي أبو بكر بن العربي  على شرطهما . 

 وقال النووي  في شرح المهذب في حديث عروة بن مضرس    : هذا رواه أبو داود  ،  والترمذي  ،  والنسائي  ،  وابن ماجه  وغيرهم ، بأسانيد صحيحة . قال الترمذي    : هو حديث حسن صحيح . 

 ودليل أن عرفة  كلها موقف ما رواه مسلم  في صحيحه : حدثنا  عمر بن حفص بن غياث  ، حدثنا أبي ، عن جعفر  ، حدثني أبي ، عن جابر  في حديثه ذلك أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " نحرت ههنا ، ومنى كلها منحر ، فانحروا في رحالكم ، ووقفت ههنا وعرفة  كلها موقف ، ووقفت ههنا وجمع كلها موقف   " ، انتهى من صحيح مسلم    . 

 وقال المجد  في المنتقى : بعد أن ساق هذا الحديث بلفظ مسلم  الذي سقناه به : رواه أحمد  ، ومسلم  ، وأبو داود  ،  ولابن ماجه  وأحمد  أيضا نحوه وفيه : " وكل فجاج مكة طريق ، ومنحر " ، وقد قدمنا إجماع أهل العلم على أن وقت الوقوف ينتهي بطلوع الفجر ليلة جمع . وإجماعهم على أن ما بعد الزوال من يوم عرفة  وقت للوقوف   . وأما ما قبل الزوال من يوم عرفة  ، فجمهور أهل العلم على أنه ليس وقتا للوقوف ، وخالف  الإمام أحمد  رحمه الله الجمهور في ذلك قائلا : إن يوم عرفة  كله من طلوع فجره إلى غروبه وقت للوقوف ، واحتج لذلك بحديث عروة بن المضرس  المذكور آنفا فإن فيه : " وقد وقف بعرفة  ليلا أو   [ ص: 437 ] نهارا ، فقد تم حجه ، " فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ليلا أو نهارا   " يدل على شمول الحكم لجميع الليل والنهار . 

 وقد قدمنا قول المجد  في المنتقى ، بعد أن ساق هذا الحديث : وهو حجة في أن نهار عرفة كله وقت للوقوف ، وحجة الجمهور هي : أن المراد بالنهار في حديث عروة  المذكور  خصوص ما بعد الزوال ، بدليل أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والخلفاء  الراشدين بعده لم يقفوا إلا بعد الزوال ، ولم ينقل عن أحد أنه وقف قبله .  قالوا : ففعله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وفعل خلفائه من بعده مبين للمراد من  قوله : أو نهارا . 

 والحاصل : أن الوقوف بعرفة  ركن  من أركان الحج إجماعا ، وأن من جمع بين الليل والنهار من بعد الزوال  فوقوفه تام إجماعا ، وأن من اقتصر على الليل دون النهار ، فوقوفه تام ولا  دم عليه عند الجمهور ، خلافا للمالكية القائلين بلزوم الدم ، وأن من اقتصر  على النهار دون الليل ، لم يصح وقوفه عند المالكية . وعند جمهور العلماء :  حجه صحيح . منهم  الشافعي  ، وأبو حنيفة  ، وعطاء  ،  والثوري  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وهو الصحيح من مذهب أحمد    . 

 ولكن اختلفوا في وجوب الدم ، فقال أحمد  وأبو حنيفة    : يلزمه دم ، وعن الشافعية قولان : أحدهما : لا دم عليه . وصححه النووي  وغيره . والثاني : عليه دم . قيل وجوبا ، وقيل : استنانا ، وقيل : ندبا . والأصح أنه سنة على القول به ، كما جزم به النووي    . وأنما قيل : الزوال من يوم عرفة  ليس وقتا للوقوف عند جماهير العلماء ، خلافا  للإمام أحمد  رحمه الله ، وقد رأيت أدلة الجميع . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أما من اقتصر في وقوفه على الليل  دون النهار ، أو النهار من بعد الزوال دون الليل ، فأظهر الأقوال فيه دليلا  : عدم لزوم الدم . أما المقتصر على الليل فلحديث عبد الرحمن بن يعمر الديلي  رضي الله عنه الذي قدمناه قريبا ، وبينا أنه صحيح . وفيه عند أحمد  ،  والنسائي    : فمن أدرك ليلة عرفة  قبل طلوع الفجر من ليلة جمع فقد تم حجه   . هذا لفظ  النسائي  ، ولفظ أحمد    : من جاء عرفة  قبل صلاة الفجر من ليلة جمع ، فقد تم حجه ، ا هـ . ولفظ أحمد  المذكور بواسطة نقل ابن حجر  في التلخيص فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث الثابت : " فقد تم حجه   " مرتبا ذلك على إتيانه عرفة  ،  قبل طلوع فجر يوم النحر نص صريح في أن المقتصر على الوقوف ليلا : أن حجه  تام ، وظاهر التعبير بلفظ التمام ، عدم لزوم الدم ، ولم يثبت ما يعارضه من  صريح الكتاب أو   [ ص: 438 ] السنة ، وعلى هذا جمهور أهل العلم ، خلافا للمالكية . وأما المقتصر على النهار دون الليل ، فلحديث عروة بن مضرس الطائي  ، وقد قدمناه قريبا ، وبينا أنه صحيح ، وبينا أن فيه : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال فيه : وقد وقف قبل ذلك بعرفة  ليلا أو نهارا فقد تم حجه ، وقضى تفثه ، فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فقد تم حجه مرتبا له بالفاء على وقوفه بعرفة  ليلا  أو نهارا ، يدل على أن الواقف نهارا يتم حجه بذلك ، والتعبير بلفظ التمام  ظاهر ، في عدم لزوم الجبر بالدم ، كما بيناه فيما قبله ، ولم يثبت نقل صريح  في معارضة ظاهر هذا الحديث ، وعدم لزوم الدم للمقتصر على النهار ، هو  الصحيح من مذهب  الشافعي  لدلالة هذا الحديث على ذلك ، كما ترى . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وأما الاكتفاء بالوقوف يوم عرفة  قبل الزوال ، فقد قدمنا : أن ظاهر حديث ابن مضرس  المذكور يدل عليه ; لأن قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أو نهارا صادق بأول النهار وآخره . كما ذهب إليه  الإمام أحمد     . ولكن فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وخلفائه من بعده ، كالتفسير  للمراد بالنهار في الحديث المذكور ، وأنه بعد الزوال ، وكلاهما له وجه من  النظر ، ولا شك أن عدم الاقتصار على أول النهار أحوط ، والعلم عند الله  تعالى . 

 وحجة مالك    : في أن الوقوف نهارا لا يجزئ إلا إذا وقف معه جزءا من الليل : هي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعل كذلك ، وقال : " لتأخذوا عني مناسككم    " فيلزمنا أن نأخذ عنه من مناسكنا الجمع في الوقوف بين الليل والنهار ،  ولا يخفى أن هذا لا ينبغي أن يعارض به الحديث الصريح في محل النزاع الذي  فيه ، وكان قد وقف قبل ذلك بعرفة  ليلا أو نهارا فقد تم حجه كما ترى . 

 واعلم : أنه إن وقف بعد الزوال بعرفة  ثم أفاض منها قبل الغروب ثم رجع إلى عرفة  في ليلة جمع   : أن وقوفه تام ولا دم عليه في أظهر القولين ، لأنه جمع في وقوفه بين الليل والنهار ، خلافا لأبي حنيفة  ،  وأبي ثور  القائلين : بأن الدم لزمه بإفاضته ، قبل الليل وأن رجوعه بعد ذلك ليلا لا يسقط عنه ذلك الدم بعد لزومه . والله تعالى أعلم .
فروع تتعلق بهذه المسألة 

 الفرع الأول : اعلم أنه لا خلاف بين أهل العلم في صحة الوقوف دون الطهارة ، فيصح وقوف الجنب والحائض ، وقد قدمنا دليل ذلك في حديث عائشة  المتفق عليه ، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمرها فيه بأن تفعل كل ما يفعله الحاج ، غير أن لا تطوف بالبيت . 

 [ ص: 439 ] الفرع الثاني : اعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في صحة وقوف المغمى عليه بعرفة    . قال النووي  في شرح المهذب : ذكرنا أن الأصح عندنا أنه لا يصح وقوف المغمى عليه ، وحكاه ابن المنذر  ، عن  الشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وإسحاق  ،  وأبي ثور  ، قال : وبه أقول ، وقال مالك  ، وأبو حنيفة    : يصح . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : ليس في وقوف المغمى عليه نص من كتاب ولا سنة يدل على صحته أو عدمها . 

 وأظهر القولين عندي قول من قال بصحته لما قدمنا من أنه لا يشترط له نية  تخصه ، وإذا سلمنا صحته بدون النية ، كما قدمنا أنه هو الصواب فلا مانع من  صحته من المغمى عليه ، كما يصح من النائم ، واحتج من خالف في ذلك بأن  المغمى عليه ليس من أهل العبادة حتى يصح وقوفه ، وممن قال بعدم صحته :  الحسن ، وممن قال بصحته : عطاء  ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 الفرع الثالث : اعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا فيمن وقف بعرفات ، وهو لا يعلم أنها عرفات ، قال النووي  في شرح المهذب : قد ذكرنا أن مذهبنا صحة وقوفه ، وبه قال مالك  ، وأبو حنيفة  ، وحكى ابن المنذر  عن بعض العلماء أنه لا يجزئه . انتهى منه . 

 الفرع الرابع : اعلم أنه لا خلاف بين العلماء في مشروعية جمع الظهر والعصر جمع تقديم يوم عرفة  ، والمغرب والعشاء جمع تأخير بمزدلفة  ، وقد ثبت ذلك في صحيح مسلم  وغيره من حديث جابر  رضي الله عنه . 

 وأظهر الأقوال دليلا : أنه يؤذن للظهر فقط ، ويقيم لكل واحدة منهما . 

 وأظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي : أن جميع الحجاج يجمعون الظهر والعصر ، ويقصرون ، وكذلك في جمع التأخير في مزدلفة  يقصرون العشاء ، وأن أهل مكة   وغيرهم في ذلك سواء ، وأن حديث : " أتموا فإنا قوم سفر   " ، إنما قاله لهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مكة  لا في عرفة  ولا في مزدلفة  ، وروى مالك  بإسناده الصحيح في الموطإ عن  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه : " أنه لما قدم مكة  صلى بهم ركعتين ، ثم انصرف فقال : يا أهل مكة  ، أتموا صلاتكم فإنا قوم سفر   . ثم صلى  عمر بن الخطاب  ركعتين بمنى  ، ولم يبلغنا أنه قال لهم شيئا ، وممن قال بأن أهل مكة  يقصرون بعرفة  ومزدلفة  ومنى    : مالك  ، وأصحابه ،  والقاسم بن محمد  ، وسالم  ،  والأوزاعي    . وممن قال بأن أهل مكة  يتمون صلاتهم في عرفة  ، ومزدلفة  ، ومنى    : الأئمة   [ ص: 440 ] الثلاثة : أبو حنيفة  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وعطاء  ، ومجاهد  ،  والزهري  ،  وابن جريج  ،  والثوري  ،  ويحيى القطان  ، وابن المنذر  ، كما نقله عنهم  ابن قدامة  في المغني ، وعزا النووي  هذا القول للجمهور . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : لا يخفى أن ظاهر الروايات : أن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وجميع من معه جمعوا وقصروا ، ولم يثبت شيء يدل  على أنهم أتموا صلاتهم بعد سلامه في منى  ، ولا مزدلفة  ، ولا عرفة  ، بل ذلك الإتمام في مكة  ، وقد قدمنا أن تحديد مسافة القصر لم يثبت فيه شيء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 وأن أقوى الأقوال دليلا : هو أن كل ما يطلق عليه اسم السفر لغة تقصر فيه  الصلاة كما أوضحنا ذلك بأدلته في سورة النساء في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وإذا ضربتم في الأرض فليس عليكم جناح أن تقصروا من الصلاة   [ 4 \ 101 ] . 

 قال ابن القيم  في زاد المعاد ما نصه : فلما أتمها - يعني الخطبة - يوم عرفة  ، أمر بلالا  فأذن  ، ثم أقام فصلى الظهر ركعتين أسر فيهما بالقراءة وكان يوم الجمعة . فدل  على أن المسافر لا يصلي جمعة ، ثم أقام ، فصلى العصر ركعتين أيضا ، ومعه أهل مكة  وصلوا بصلاته قصرا وجمعا بلا ريب ، ولم يأمرهم بالإتمام ، ولا بترك الجمع ، ومن قال إنه قال لهم : " أتموا صلاتكم فإنا قوم سفر   " ، فقد غلط عليه غلطا بينا ، ووهم وهما قبيحا ، وإنما قال لهم ذلك في غزاة الفتح بجوف مكة  ، حيث كانوا في ديارهم مقيمين ، ولهذا كان أصح أقوال العلماء أن أهل مكة  يقصرون ، ويجمعون بعرفة  ، كما فعلوا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 وفي هذا أوضح دليل على أن سفر القصر لا يتحدد بمسافة معلومة ، ولا بأيام  معلومة ، ولا تأثير للنسك في قصر الصلاة ألبتة ، وإنما التأثير لما جعله  الله سببا ، وهو السفر . هذا مقتضى السنة ولا وجه لما ذهب إليه الملحدون .  انتهى كلام ابن القيم    . 

 وقد قدمنا قول من قال : إن القصر والجمع المذكور لأهل مكة  من أجل النسك ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 ولا يخفى أن حجة من قالوا بإتمام أهل مكة   صلاتهم في عرفة  ومزدلفة  ومنى  ، هو ما قدمنا من تحديدهم للمسافة بأربعة برد ، أو ثلاثة أيام . 

وعرفة  ، ومزدلفة  ، ومنى  أقل مسافة من ذلك ، قالوا : ومن سافر دون مسافة القصر أتم صلاته ، هذا هو دليلهم . 

 الفرع الخامس : اعلم أن الصعود على جبل الرحمة  الذي يفعله كثير من العوام   [ ص: 441 ] لا أصل له ، ولا فضيلة فيه ; لأنه لم يرد في خصوصه شيء بل هو كسائر أرض عرفة  ،  وعرفة كلها موقف ، وكل أرضها سواء إلا موقف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،  فالوقوف فيه أفضل من غيره ، كما قاله غير واحد ، وبذلك تعلم أن ما قاله  أبو جعفر بن جرير الطبري  ، والماوردي  من استحباب صعود جبل الرحمة لا يعول عليه . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 والتحقيق : أن عرنة  ليست من عرفة  ، فمن وقف بعرنة  لم يجزئه ذلك وما يذكر عن مالك  من أن وقوفه بعرنة  يجزئ وعليه دم خلاف التحقيق الذي لا شك فيه ، والظاهر أنه لم يصح عن مالك    . 
المسألة التاسعة 

 لا خلاف بين العلماء أنه إن غربت الشمس واستحكم غروبها وهو واقف بعرفة  أفاض منها إلى المزدلفة  ، وذلك هو معنى قوله تعالى : ثم أفيضوا من حيث أفاض الناس الآية [ 2 \ 199 ] . كما قدمنا إيضاحه في سورة البقرة . 

 وقد بينت الأحاديث الصحيحة كيفية إفاضته من عرفات  ، ففي حديث جابر  الطويل عند مسلم    : " فلم يزل واقفا حتى غربت الشمس وذهبت الصفرة قليلا حتى غاب القرص ، وأردف أسامة  خلفه  ، ودفع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد شنق للقصواء الزمام ، حتى إن  رأسها ليصيب مورك رحله ، ويقول بيده اليمنى : " أيها الناس ، السكينة  السكينة " ، كلما أتى حبلا من الحبال أرخى لها قليلا حتى تصعد ، حتى أتى المزدلفة  فصلى بها المغرب والعشاء   " ، الحديث ، وقول جابر  في  هذا الحديث : وقد شنق للقصواء الزمام ، يعني أنه يكفها بزمامها عن شدة  المشي ، والمورك بفتح الميم وكسر الراء : هو الموضع الذي يثني الراكب رجله  عليه قدام واسطة الرحل إذا مل من الركوب . وضبطه  القاضي عياض  بفتح  الراء قال : وهو قطعة أدم يتورك عليها الراكب تجعل في مقدمة الرحل شبه  المخدة الصغيرة ، وقوله : ويقول بيده السكينة السكينة ؛ أي : يأمرهم  بالسكينة مشيرا بيده ، والسكينة : الرفق والطمأنينة ، وقول جابر  في  هذا الحديث : كلما أتى حبلا من الحبال : هو بالحاء المهملة ، والباء  الموحدة ، والمراد بالحبل في حديثه : الرمل المستطيل المرتفع ، ومنه قول  ذي الرمة    : 


**ويوما بذي الأرطى إلى جنب مشرف بوعسائه حيث اسبطرت حبالها* *

 [ ص: 442 ] وقول  عمر بن أبي ربيعة    : 


**يا ليتني قد أجزت الحبل نحوكم     حبل المعرف أو جاوزت ذا عشر 
**

 وحديث جابر  هذا الدال على الرفق ، وعدم الإسراع ، وما جاء في معناه من الأحاديث يفسره حديث أسامة  الثابت في الصحيحين : " كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسير العنق فإذا وجد فجوة نص   " ، والعنق بفتحتين : ضرب من السير دون النص ، ومنه قول الراجز : 


**يا ناق سيري عنقا فسيحا     إلى سليمان فنستريحا 
**

 والنص : أعلى غاية الإسراع ، ومنه قول كثير    : 


**حلفت برب الراقصات إلى منى     يجوب الفيافي نصها وذميلها 
**

 والفجوة تقدم تفسيرها بشواهده العربية في سورة الكهف في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وهم في فجوة منه   [ 18 \ 17 ] . 

 وإذا علمت وقت إفاضته صلى الله عليه وسلم من عرفات  إلى المزدلفة  ، وكيفية إفاضته ، فاعلم " أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم نزل في الطريق ، فبال ، وتوضأ وضوءا خفيفا ، وأخبرهم بأن الصلاة أمامهم . ثم أتى المزدلفة  ،  فأسبغ وضوءه ، وصلى المغرب ، والعشاء بأذان واحد ، وإقامتين ، ولم يصل  بينهما شيئا ثم اضطجع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى طلع الفجر ، وصلى  الفجر ، حين تبين له الصبح بأذان ، وإقامة ، ثم ركب القصواء ، حتى أتى  المشعر الحرام فاستقبل القبلة ، فدعاه ، وكبره ، وهلله فلم يزل واقفا حتى  أسفر جدا ، فدفع قبل أن تطلع الشمس   " ، ومن فعل كفعله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد أصاب السنة ، وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لتأخذوا عني مناسككم   " ، وأما من خالف في ذلك ، فلم يبت بالمزدلفة  ، فقد اختلف العلماء في حكمه إلى ثلاثة مذاهب . 

 الأول : أن المبيت بمزدلفة  واجب يجبر بدم . 

 الثاني : أنه ركن لا يتم الحج بدونه . 

 الثالث : أنه سنة وليس بواجب ، والقول : بأنه واجب يجبر بدم : هو قول أكثر أهل العلم منهم : مالك  ، وأحمد  ، وأبو حنيفة  ،  والشافعي  في المشهور عنه ، وعطاء  ،  والزهري  ، وقتادة  ،  والثوري  ، وإسحاق  ،  وأبو ثور    . 

 قال النووي  في شرح المهذب : قد ذكرنا أن المشهور من مذهبنا : أنه ليس بركن ،   [ ص: 443 ] فلو تركه صح حجه . قال القاضي أبو الطيب  ، وأصحابنا : وبهذا قال جماهير العلماء من السلف والخلف . انتهى منه . 

 وممن قال : بأنه ركن لا يصح الحج إلا به خمسة من أئمة التابعين ، وبعض الشافعية ، وأما الخمسة المذكورون : فهم علقمة  ، والأسود  ،  والشعبي  ، والنخعي  ،  والحسن البصري  ، وممن قال به من الشافعية : أبو عبد الرحمن بن بنت الشافعي  ،  وأبو بكر محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة  ، كما نقله عنهم النووي  في شرح المهذب ، ونقله القرطبي  أيضا عن عكرمة  ،  والأوزاعي  ،  وحماد بن أبي سليمان  ، قال : وروي عن ابن الزبير    . وقال ابن القيم  في زاد المعاد : وهو مذهب اثنين من الصحابة :  ابن عباس  ، وابن الزبير  ، وإليه ذهب  إبراهيم النخعي  ،  والشعبي  ، وعلقمة  ،  والحسن البصري  ، وهو مذهب  الأوزاعي  ،  وحماد بن أبي سليمان  ،  وداود بن علي الظاهري  ،  وأبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام    . واختاره المحمدان ابن جرير  ،  وابن خزيمة  ، وهو أحد الوجوه للشافعية ، وهؤلاء القائلون بأن المبيت بمزدلفة  ركن من أركان الحج يقولون : إن فاته المبيت بها تحلل من إحرامه بعمرة ، ثم حج من قابل . 

 وممن قال بأن المبيت بمزدلفة  سنة لا يجب بتركه دم : بعض الشافعية ، وذكر النووي  أن هذا القول مشهور أيضا ، لكن الأول أصح منه ، وعن عطاء  ،  والأوزاعي    : أنها منزل من شاء نزل به ، ومن شاء لم ينزل به ، وروى نحوه  الطبري  بسند فيه ضعف ، عن  ابن عمر  مرفوعا ، قاله الحافظ في الفتح . 

 فإذا علمت أقوال أهل العلم في حكم المبيت بمزدلفة  ، فهذه تفاصيل أدلتهم ، أما الذين قالوا : بأنه واجب ، وليس بركن : فقد استدلوا على أنه ليس بركن بحديث عبد الرحمن بن يعمر الديلي  رضي الله عنه ، وقد قدمنا ألفاظ رواياته ، وأنه صحيح ، وقد بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه : " أن من أدرك عرفة  ولو في آخر جزء من ليلة النحر قبل الصبح أنه تم حجه وقضى تفثه   " ، ومعلوم أن هذا الواقف بعرفة  في آخر جزء من ليلة النحر ، قد فاته المبيت بمزدلفة  قطعا بلا شك ، ومع ذلك فقد صرح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث المذكور بأن حجه تام . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (336)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 444 إلى صـ 451*




*

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الظاهر أن الاستدلال بهذا الحديث  على هذا الحكم صحيح ، ودلالته عليه هي المعروفة عند أهل الأصول بدلالة  الإشارة ، ومعلوم في الأصول أن دلالة الإشارة ، ودلالة الاقتضاء ، ودلالة  الإيماء ، والتنبيه كلها من دلالة الالتزام ، ومعلوم أن هذه الأنواع من  دلالة الالتزام اختلف فيها هل هي من قبيل المنطوق غير   [ ص: 444 ] الصريح ، أو من قبيل المفهوم ؟ وإلى ذلك أشار في مراقي السعود بقوله : 


**وفي كلام الوحي والمنطوق هل     ما ليس بالصريح فيه قد دخل 
**

 وهو دلالة اقتضاء أن يدل لفظ ما دونه لا يستقل 

 دلالة اللزوم مثل ذات إشارة كذاك الايماءات 

 إلخ . 

 وقصدنا هنا إيضاح دلالة الإشارة دون غيرها ، وضابط دلالة الإشارة هي : أن  يساق النص لمعنى مقصود : فيلزم ذلك المعنى المقصود أمر آخر غير مقصود  باللفظ لزوما لا ينفك ، كما أشار له في المراقي بقوله : 


**فأول إشارة اللفظ لما     لم يكن القصد له قد علما 
**

 فإذا علمت ذلك ، فاعلم أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لم يذكر حديث عبد الرحمن بن يعمر  المذكور لقصد بيان حكم المبيت بمزدلفة  ، ولكنه ذكره قاصدا بيان أن من أدرك الوقوف بعرفة  في آخر جزء من ليلة النحر أن حجه تام ، وهذا المعنى المقصود يلزمه حكم آخر غير مقصود باللفظ وهو عدم ركنية المبيت بمزدلفة  ، لأنه إذا لم يدرك عرفة  إلا في الجزء الأخير من الليل ، فقد فاته المبيت بمزدلفة  قطعا ، ومع ذلك فقد صرح صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن حجه تام . 

 ومن أمثلة دلالة الإشارة في القرآن قوله تعالى : أحل لكم ليلة الصيام الرفث إلى نسائكم   [ 2 \ 187 ] فإنه يدل بدلالة الإشارة المذكورة على صحة صوم من أصبح جنبا ،  لأن الآية الكريمة سيقت لبيان جواز الجماع في ليلة الصيام ، وذلك صادق  بآخر جزء منها ، بحيث لا يبقى بعده من الليل قدر ما يسع الاغتسال ، فيلزم  من جواز الجماع في آخر جزء من الليل الذي دلت عليه الآية أنه لا بد أن يصبح  جنبا ، ولفظ الآية : لم يقصد به صحة صوم من أصبح جنبا ، ولكن المعنى الذي  قصد به يلزمه ذلك كما بينا . 

 ومن أمثلتها أيضا في القرآن قوله تعالى : وحمله وفصاله ثلاثون شهرا   [ 46 \ 15 ] مع قوله : وفصاله في عامين   [ 31 \ 14 ] فإن الآيتين لم يقصد بلفظهما بيان قدر أقل أمد الحمل ، ولكن المعنى الذي قصد بهما يلزمه أن أقل أمد الحمل ستة  أشهر ; لأنه جمع الحمل والفصال في ثلاثين شهرا ، ثم بين أن الفصال في  عامين ، فيطرح من الثلاثين شهرا أربعة وعشرون التي هي عاما الفصال ، فيبقى  ستة أشهر ، فدلت الآيتان دلالة الإشارة على أن أقل أمد الحمل ستة أشهر ،  ولا خلاف في ذلك بين أهل العلم كما أوضحناه في سورة الرعد في الكلام على  قوله تعالى : الله يعلم ما تحمل كل أنثى وما تغيض الأرحام وما تزداد وكل شيء عنده بمقدار   [ 13 \ 8 ] . 

 [ ص: 445 ] ومراد  الأصوليين أن المدلول عليه بالإشارة لم يقصد باللفظ ، أن اللفظ لا يتناوله  بحسب الوضع اللغوي ، مع علمهم بأن علم الله محيط بكل شيء ، سواء دل عليه  اللفظ المذكور بمنطوقه أو لم يدل عليه ، وحجتهم في أنه واجب يجبر بدم أنه  نسك ، وفي أثر  ابن عباس    : من ترك نسكا فعليه دم ، كما سيأتي إيضاحه إن شاء الله تعالى . 

 وأما حجة من قال : إنه ركن فهي من كتاب وسنة : 

 أما الكتاب ، فقوله تعالى : فإذا أفضتم من عرفات فاذكروا الله عند المشعر الحرام   [ 2 \ 198 ] قالوا : فهذا الأمر القرآني الصريح يدل على أنه لا بد من ذكر الله عند المشعر الحرام بعد الإفاضة من عرفة   . 

 وأما السنة ، فمنها حديث عروة بن مضرس  ، الذي سقناه سابقا ، فإن فيه : " من أدرك معنا هذه الصلاة ، وكان قد أتى عرفات  قبل ذلك ليلا أو نهارا فقد تم حجه وقضى تفثه   " ، قالوا : فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث ابن مضرس  هذا : " من أدرك معنا هذه الصلاة " الحديث . يفهم منه أن من لم يدركها معهم لم يتم حجه ، ولم يقض تفثه ، والمراد بها صلاة الصبح بمزدلفة  كما هو واضح ، قالوا : وفي رواية عند  النسائي  ، عن عروة بن مضرس    : من أدرك جمعا مع الإمام والناس حتى يفيض منها فقد أدرك الحج ، ومن لم يدرك مع الناس الإمام فلم يدرك، قالوا : ولأبي يعلى  ومن لم يدرك جمعا فلا حج له   . وأجاب الجمهور القائلون : بأن المبيت بمزدلفة ليس بركن عن أدلة هؤلاء القائلين : إنه ركن لا يتم الحج إلا به . 

 قالوا : أما الآية التي استدلوا بها على وجوب الوقوف بمزدلفة التي هي قوله تعالى : فإذا أفضتم من عرفات فاذكروا الله عند المشعر الحرام الآية [ 2 \ 198 ] ، فإنها لم تتعرض للوقوف بمزدلفة  أصلا ، وإنما أمر فيها بذكر الله عند المشعر الحرام . 

 قالوا : وقد أجمعوا كلهم على أن من وقف بمزدلفة ، ولم يذكر الله أن حجه  تام ، فإذا كان الذكر المذكور في الكتاب ليس من صلب الحج بإجماعهم فالموطن  الذي يكون الذكر فيه أحرى أن لا يكون فرضا ، وأجابوا عن استدلالهم بمفهوم  الشرط في حديث عروة بن مضرس  المذكور " من أدرك معنا هذه الصلاة   " الحديث . بأنهم أجمعوا كلهم ، على أنه لو بات بمزدلفة  ووقف قبل ذلك بعرفة  ، ونام عن صلاة الصبح ، فلم يصلها مع الإمام ، حتى   [ ص: 446 ] فاتته أنه حجه تام ، وقد قدمنا دلالة حديث عبد الرحمن بن يعمر  على ذلك . 

 وأجابوا عن رواية  النسائي  التي أشرنا إليها التي قال فيها : أخبرنا محمد بن قدامة  ، قال : حدثني جرير  ، عن مطرف  ، عن  الشعبي  ، عن عروة بن مضرس  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من أدرك جمعا مع الإمام والناس حتى يفيض منها فقد أدرك ، ومن لم يدرك مع الناس والإمام فلم يدرك   " ا هـ بأن هذه الزيادة في هذه الرواية ، لم تثبت . 

 قال ابن حجر  في فتح الباري في بيان تضعيف الزيادة المذكورة : وقد صنف  أبو جعفر العقيلي  جزءا في إنكار هذه الزيادة ، وبين أنها من رواية مطرف  ، عن  الشعبي  ، عن عروة  ، وأن مطرفا  كان يهم في المتون ، قال : وقد ارتكب  ابن حزم  الشطط فزعم أن من لم يصل صلاة الصبح بمزدلفة  مع الإمام : أن الحج يفوته ، ولم يعتبر  ابن قدامة  مخالفته هذه ، فحكى الإجماع على الإجزاء كما حكاه  الطحاوي    . انتهى كلام ابن حجر  مع حذف يسير . 

 وأجابوا عن الرواية المذكورة عند أبي يعلى  ، وغيره : بأنها ضعيفة . 

 قال النووي  في شرح المهذب في كلامه على قول القائلين : بأنه ركن ، واحتج لهم بالحديث المروي ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " من فاته المبيت بمزدلفة  فقد فاته الحج   " ، ثم قال : وأما الحديث فالجواب عنه من وجهين : 

 أحدهما : أنه ليس بثابت ولا معروف . 

 والثاني : أنه لو صح لحمل على فوات كمال الحج لا فوات أصله . انتهى منه . 

 وما ذكرنا عن ابن حجر  من تضعيف الزيادة المذكورة يعني به ما عند  النسائي  ، وأبي يعلى  منها في حديث عروة  المذكور . 

 ومن أدلتهم على أن المبيت بمزدلفة  ركن : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كذلك فعل ، وقال : " لتأخذوا عني مناسككم    " ، وأجاب الجمهور عن هذا : بأنهم لم يخالفوا في أنه نسك ، ينبغي أن يؤخذ  عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولكن صحة الحج بدونه علمت بدليل آخر : وهو حديث عبد الرحمن بن يعمر  الديلي المذكور سابقا ، الدال على عدم اشتراط المبيت بمزدلفة  ، كما أوضحنا وجه دلالته على ذلك ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وأما حجة من قال : إن المبيت بمزدلفة    : سنة ، وليس بركن ، ولا واجب هي : أنه مبيت ، فكان سنة كالمبيت بمنى  ليلة عرفة    . أعني : الليلة التاسعة التي صبيحتها يوم عرفة  ، هذا هو حاصل أقوال أهل العلم ، وأدلتهم في المبيت بمزدلفة    . 

 [ ص: 447 ] قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : قد قدمنا أن الاستدلال بحديث عبد الرحمن بن يعمر الديلي  رضي الله عنه ، على عدم ركنية المبيت بمزدلفة  صحيح  ، وأن دلالته على ذلك دلالة إشارة كما هو معروف في الأصول ، ولا شك أنه  ينبغي للحاج أن يحرص على أن يفعل كفعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيبيت بمزدلفة  كما قدمنا إيضاحه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
فروع تتعلق بهذه المسألة 

 الفرع الأول : قد قدمنا أن المزدلفة  كلها موقف ، فحيث وقف منها أجزأه ، وهذا لا خلاف فيه بين العلماء ، وقد قدمناه من حديث جابر  عند مسلم    . 

 الفرع الثاني : اعلم أنه ينبغي التعجيل بصلاة الصبح يوم النحر بمزدلفة  في أول وقتها ، كما فعل صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 واعلم أن ما رواه  البخاري  ، ومسلم  في صحيحيهما من حديث  عبد الله بن مسعود  رضي الله عنه قال : ما  رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، صلى صلاة إلا بميقاتها إلا صلاتين :  صلاة المغرب والعشاء بجمع ، وصلى الفجر يومئذ قبل ميقاتها   . ليس  المراد به أنه صلى الصبح قبل طلوع الفجر ، لأن ذلك ممنوع إجماعا ، ولكن  مراده به أنه صلاها قبل ميقاتها المعتاد الذي كان يصليها فيه ، ولكن بعد  تحقق طلوع الفجر . 

 ومما يدل على هذا ما رواه  البخاري  في صحيحه ، عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  نفسه رضي الله عنه ، حدثنا  عمرو بن خالد  ، حدثنا زهير  ، حدثنا أبو إسحاق  قال : سمعت عبد الرحمن بن يزيد  يقول : حج عبد الله  رضي الله عنه ، فأتينا المزدلفة     . الحديث ، وفيه : فلما طلع الفجر قال : إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان  لا يصلي هذه الساعة إلا هذه الصلاة في هذا المكان من هذا اليوم   . قال عبد الله    : هما صلاتان يحولان عن وقتهما ، صلاة المغرب بعد ما يأتي الناس المزدلفة  ، والفجر حين يبزغ الفجر ، قال رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعله انتهى من صحيح  البخاري    . 

 فقول  ابن مسعود  في  هذا الحديث الصحيح : فلما طلع الفجر ، وقوله : والفجر حين يبزغ الفجر ،  وإتباعه ذلك بقوله : رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعله ، صريح فيما  ذكرنا من أن مراده بقوله : قبل ميقاتها يعني به : وقتها الذي يصليها فيه  عادة ، وليس مراده أنه صلاها قبل طلوع الفجر كما ترى . 

 [ ص: 448 ] الفرع الثالث : اعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في القدر الذي يكفي في النزول بالمزدلفة  ، فذهب مالك  ، وأصحابه ، إلى أن النزول بمزدلفة  بقدر ما يصلي المغرب والعشاء ، ويتعشى يكفيه في نزول مزدلفة  ولو أفاض منها قبل نصف الليل ، وبعضهم يقول : لا بد في ذلك من حط الرحال ، وذهب  الشافعي  ، وأحمد  إلى أنه إن دفع منها بعد نصف الليل أجزأه ، وإن دفع منها قبل نصف الليل لزمه دم . وذهب أبو حنيفة  إلى أنه إن دفع منها قبل الفجر لزمه دم ; لأن وقت الوقوف عنده بعد صلاة الصبح ، ومن حضر المزدلفة  في ذلك الوقت فقد أتى بالوقوف ، ومن تركه ودفع ليلا فعليه دم إلا إن كان لعذر . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الأظهر عندي في هذه المسألة : هو  أنه ينبغي أن يبيت إلى الصبح ; لأنه لا دليل مقنعا يجب الرجوع إليه مع من  حدد بالنصف الأخير ، ولا مع من اكتفى بالنزول ، وقياسهم الأقوياء على  الضعفاء قائلين : إنه لو كان الدفع بعد النصف ممنوعا لما رخص فيه صلى الله  عليه وسلم لضعفة أهله ; لأنه لا يرخص لأحد في حرام ، قياس مع وجود الفارق ،  ولا يخفى ما في قياس القوي على الضعيف الذي رخص له لأجل ضعفه كما ترى ،  ولا خلاف بين العلماء أن السنة أنه يبقى بجمع  حتى يطلع الفجر كما تقدم ومن المعلوم أن جمعا  ، والمزدلفة  ، والمشعر الحرام  أسماء مترادفة يراد بها شيء واحد خلافا لمن خصص المشعر الحرام بقزح  دون باقي المزدلفة    . 

 الفرع الرابع : اعلم أنه لا بأس بتقديم الضعفة إلى منى  قبل طلوع الفجر   . قال  ابن قدامة  في المغني : ولا نعلم فيه مخالفا اهـ ومن المعلوم أن ذلك ثابت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 قال  البخاري  رحمه الله في صحيحه : باب من قدم ضعفة أهله بليل فيقفون بالمزدلفة  ويدعون ، ويقدم إذا غاب القمر : حدثنا  يحيى بن بكير  ، حدثنا الليث  ، عن يونس  ، عن  ابن شهاب  قال سالم    : وكان عبد الله بن عمر  رضي الله عنهما يقدم ضعفة أهله ، فيقفون عند المشعر الحرام  بالمزدلفة  بليل فيذكرون الله عز وجل ما بدا لهم ، ثم يرجعون قبل أن يقف الإمام ، وقبل أن يدفع ، فمنهم من يقدم منى  لصلاة الفجر ، ومنهم من يقدم بعد ذلك ، فإذا قدموا رموا الجمرة ، وكان  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما يقول : أرخص في أولئك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 حدثنا  سليمان بن حرب  ، حدثنا  حماد بن زيد  ، عن أيوب  ، عن عكرمة  ، عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : بعثني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من جمع بليل . 

 [ ص: 449 ] حدثنا علي  ، حدثنا سفيان  قال : أخبرني  عبيد الله بن أبي يزيد  ، سمع  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما يقول : أنا ممن قدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة المزدلفة  في ضعفة أهله . حدثنا مسدد  ، عن يحيى  ، عن  ابن جريج  ، قال : حدثني عبد الله مولى أسماء  ، عن أسماء  أنها نزلت ليلة جمع عند المزدلفة  ،  فقامت تصلي ، فصلت ساعة ، ثم قالت : يا بني ، هل غاب القمر ؟ قلت : لا  فصلت ساعة ، ثم قالت : هل غاب القمر ؟ قلت : نعم ، قالت : فارتحلوا ،  فارتحلنا ، ومضينا حتى رمت الجمرة ، فصلت الصبح في منزلها ، فقلت لها : يا  هنتاه : ما أرانا إلا قد غلسنا ، قالت : يا بني ، إن رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم أذن للظعن   . 

 حدثنا  محمد بن كثير  ، أخبرنا سفيان  ، حدثنا عبد الرحمن هو ابن القاسم  ، عن القاسم  ، عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها قالت : استأذنت  سودة  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة جمع ، وكانت ثقيلة ثبطة ، فأذن لها   . 

 حدثنا أبو نعيم  ، حدثنا أفلح بن حميد  ، عن  القاسم بن محمد  ، عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها ، قالت : نزلنا المزدلفة  ، فاستأذنت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  سودة  أن  تدفع قبل حطمة الناس ، وكانت امرأة بطيئة ، فأذن لها فدفعت قبل حطمة الناس  ، وأقمنا حتى أصبحنا نحن . ثم دفعنا بدفعه فلأن أكون استأذنت رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم كما استأذنت  سودة  أحب إلي من مفروح به   . انتهى من صحيح  البخاري    . 

 وهذه الأحاديث التي رواها  البخاري  عن  ابن عمر  ،  وابن عباس  ، وأسماء  ، وعائشة  رضي الله عنهم رواها كلها مسلم  في صحيحه أيضا ، مع بعض اختلاف في الألفاظ والمعنى . 

 وروى مسلم  في صحيحه : عن أم حبيبة  رضي الله عنها : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعث بها من جمع بليل ، وفي لفظ لها عند مسلم    : كنا نفعله على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نغلس من جمع إلى منى  ، وفي رواية الناقد : نغلس من مزدلفة  اهـ وهذه النصوص الصحيحة تدل على جواز تقديم الضعفة ، والنساء من المزدلفة  ليلا كما ترى . 

 الفرع الخامس : اعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في الوقت الذي يجوز فيه رمي جمرة العقبة  من الضعفة وغيرهم ، مع إجماعهم على أن من رماها بعد طلوع الشمس أجزأه ذلك ، فذهبت جماعة من أهل العلم ، إلى أن أول الوقت الذي يجزئ فيه رمي جمرة العقبة  هو ابتداء النصف الأخير من ليلة النحر ، وممن قال بهذا :  الشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وعطاء  ، وابن أبي   [ ص: 450 ] ليلى  ، وعكرمة بن خالد  كما نقله عنهم  ابن قدامة  في المغني ، وقال النووي  في شرح المهذب : وبه قال عطاء  ، وأحمد  ، وهو مذهب  أسماء بنت أبي بكر  ،  وابن أبي مليكة  وعكرمة بن خالد  ، وذهبت جماعة من أهل العلم : إلى أن أول وقته يبتدئ من بعد طلوع الشمس ، وهو مذهب مالك  ، وأبي حنيفة  ، وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أن أول وقته للضعفة من طلوع الفجر ولغيرهم من بعد طلوع الشمس ، وهو اختيار ابن القيم  ، وإذا علمت أقوال أهل العلم في المسألة ، فهذه تفاصيل أدلتهم . 

 أما الذين قالوا : إن رمي جمرة العقبة  يجوز في النصف الأخير من ليلة النحر فقد استدلوا بما رواه أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا  هارون بن عبد الله  ، ثنا  ابن أبي فديك  ، عن الضحاك - يعني ابن عثمان    - ، عن  هشام بن عروة  ، عن أبيه ، عن عائشة  أنها قالت : أرسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأم سلمة  ليلة النحر ، فرمت الجمرة قبل الفجر ، ثم مضت ، فأفاضت وكان ذلك اليوم اليوم الذي يكون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعني عندها انتهى منه . 

 قال النووي  في شرح المهذب في هذا الحديث : وأما حديث عائشة  في إرسال  أم سلمة  فصحيح . رواه أبو داود  بلفظه بإسناد صحيح على شرط مسلم  ، وقال الزيلعي  في نصب الراية ، بعد أن ساق حديث أبي داود    : هذا عن عائشة  ، ورواه البيهقي  في سننه ، وقال : إسناده صحيح لا غبار عليه ، وما ذكره الزيلعي  من أنه قال : إسناده صحيح لا غبار عليه لم أره في سننه الكبرى ، وقد ذكر الحديث فيها بدون التصحيح المذكور . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : ما ذكره النووي  من كون إسناد أبي داود  المذكور صحيحا ، على شرط مسلم  صحيح ; لأن طبقته الأولى  هارون الحمال  وهو ثقة من رجال مسلم  ، وطبقته الثانية  محمد بن إسماعيل بن مسلم بن أبي فديك  ، وهو صدوق . أخرج له الشيخان وغيرهما ، وطبقته الثالثة الضحاك بن عثمان الحزامي  الكبير ، وهو صدوق يهم ، وهو من رجال مسلم  ، وباقي الإسناد هشام  ، عن  عروة بن الزبير  ، عن عائشة  وصحته ظاهرة ، فالاحتجاج بهذا الإسناد ظاهر ، لأن جميع رجاله من رجال مسلم  ، وبعض رجاله أخرج له الجميع فظاهره الصحة مع أن بعض أهل العلم ضعفه قائلا : إنه مضطرب متنا وسندا ، وممن ذكر أنه ضعفه الإمام أحمد  ، وغيره ، ولا يخفى أن رواية أبي داود  المذكورة ظاهرها الصحة . 

 وتعتضد بما رواه الخلال : أنبأنا  علي بن حرب  ، حدثنا هارون بن عمران  ، عن سليمان بن أبي داود  ، عن  هشام بن عروة  ، عن أبيه قال : أخبرتني  أم سلمة  قالت : قدمني   [ ص: 451 ] رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيمن قدم من أهله ليلة المزدلفة  ، قالت : فرميت بليل ، ثم مضيت إلى مكة  ، فصليت بها الصبح ، ثم رجعت إلى منى  ، انتهى منه بواسطة نقل ابن القيم  في زاد المعاد ، ولا شك أن هذه الرواية عن  أم سلمة  تقوي الرواية الأولى عن عائشة    . ولما ساق ابن القيم  هذه الرواية التي ذكرها الخلال قال : قلت : سليمان بن أبي داود هذا هو الدمشقي الخولاني  ، ويقال : ابن داود  قال أبو زرعة    : عن أحمد    : رجل من أهل الجزيرة ليس بشيء ، وقال  عثمان بن سعيد    : ضعيف . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : رواية سليمان بن داود  المذكورة لا تقل عن أن تعضد الرواية المذكورة قبلها ، وسليمان  المذكور وثقه وأثنى عليه غير واحد ، قال فيه  ابن حبان    : سليمان بن داود الخولاني  من أهل دمشق  ثقة مأمون ، وقال البيهقي    : وقد أثنى على سليمان بن داود  أبو زرعة  ، وأبو حاتم  ، وعثمان بن سعيد  ، وجماعة من الحفاظ انتهى بواسطة نقل ابن حجر  في تهذيب التهذيب . 

 وقال ابن حجر  فيه أيضا : قلت : أما سليمان بن داود الخولاني  ، فلا ريب في أنه صدوق ، وقال فيه في التقريب : سليمان بن داود الخولاني أبو داود الدمشقي    : سكن داريا صدوق من السابعة . وبذلك كله يعلم أن روايته لا تقل عن أن تكون عاضدا لغيرها . 

 هذا هو حاصل حجة من أجاز رمي الجمرة قبل الصبح . 

 وأما حجة من قال : لا يجوز رميها ، إلا بعد طلوع الشمس ، فمنها : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رماها وقت الضحى . وقال : " خذوا عني مناسككم   " . 

 ومنها ما رواه أصحاب السنن ، وغيرهم من حديث  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعث بضعفة أهله ، فأمرهم أن لا يرموا الجمرة حتى تطلع الشمس   " . وفي لفظ عن  ابن عباس  ، قال : " قدمنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة المزدلفة    - أغيلمة بني عبد المطلب    - على حمرات فجعل يلطح أفخاذنا ويقول : أي بني ، لا ترموا الجمرة حتى تطلع الشمس   " ، قال أبو داود    : اللطح الضرب اللين ، وهذا الحديث صحيح ، وقال الترمذي  رحمه الله في هذا الحديث : قال أبو عيسى    : حديث  ابن عباس  حديث حسن صحيح ، والعمل على هذا الحديث عند أهل العلم ، وقال النووي  في شرح المهذب في حديث  ابن عباس  المذكور ، أما حديث  ابن عباس  ، فصحيح رواه أبو داود  ،  والترمذي  ،  والنسائي  ، وغيرهم بأسانيد صحيحة ، قال الترمذي    : حديث حسن صحيح انتهى كلام النووي    . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (337)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 452 إلى صـ 459*





*

 [ ص: 452 ] وقال ابن القيم  في زاد المعاد في حديث  ابن عباس  المذكور : حديث صحيح ; صححه الترمذي  وغيره . 

 وأما حجة من قال : بجواز رمي جمرة العقبة  للضعفة بعد الصبح قبل طلوع الشمس دون غيرهم ، وأن غيرهم لا يجوز له رميها إلا بعد طلوع الشمس ، فمنها حديث أسماء  المتفق عليه الذي قدمناه . 

 قال فيه : قالت : يا بني : هل غاب القمر ؟ قلت : نعم ، قالت : فارتحلوا ،  فارتحلنا ، ومضينا ، حتى رمت الجمرة ، ثم رجعت ، فصلت الصبح في منزلها فقلت  لها : يا هنتاه : ما أرانا إلا قد غلسنا قالت : يا بني إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أذن للظعن   " اهـ . فهذا الحديث المتفق عليه صريح أن أسماء  رمت الجمرة قبل طلوع الشمس ، بل بغلس ، وهو بقية الظلام ، ومنه قول الأخطل    : 


**كذبتك عينك أم رأيت بواسط غلس الظلام من الرباب خيالا* *

 وصرحت بأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم : أذن في ذلك للظعن ، ومفهومه أنه لم يأذن للأقوياء الذكور كما ترى . 

 ومنها حديث  ابن عمر  المتفق عليه الذي قدمناه أيضا ، فإن فيه : أنه كان يقدم ضعفة أهله ، وأن منهم من يقدم منى  لصلاة الفجر ، ومنهم من يقدم بعد ذلك ، فإذا قدموا رموا الجمرة ، وكان  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما يقول : أرخص في أولئك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فحديث  ابن عمر  هذا المتفق عليه يدل دلالة واضحة على الترخيص للضعفة في رمي جمرة العقبة  بعد الصبح قبل طلوع الشمس كما ترى ، ومفهومه أنه لم يرخص لغيرهم في ذلك . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : إن الذي يقتضي الدليل رجحانه في هذه المسألة : أن الذكور الأقوياء لا يجوز لهم رمي جمرة العقبة  إلا بعد طلوع الشمس ، وأن الضعفة والنساء لا ينبغي التوقف في جواز رميهم بعد الصبح قبل طلوع الشمس لحديث أسماء  ،  وابن عمر  المتفق عليهما الصريحين في الترخيص لهم في ذلك ، وأما رميهم أعني الضعفة والنساء ، قبل طلوع الفجر ، فهو محل نظر ، فحديث عائشة  عند أبي داود  يقتضي جوازه ، وحديث  ابن عباس  عند أصحاب السنن : يقتضي منعه . 

 والقاعدة المقررة في الأصول : هي أن يجمع بين النصين إن أمكن الجمع وإلا  فالترجيح بينهما ، وقد جمعت بينهما جماعة من أهل العلم ، فجعلوا لرمي جمرة العقبة   [ ص: 453 ] وقتين : وقت فضيلة ، ووقت جواز ، وحملوا حديث  ابن عباس    : على وقت الفضيلة ، وحديث عائشة    : على وقت الجواز ، وله وجه من النظر . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 أما الذكور الأقوياء فلم يرد في الكتاب ، ولا السنة دليل يدل على جواز رميهم جمرة العقبة  قبل  طلوع الشمس ، لأن جميع الأحاديث الواردة في الترخيص في ذلك كلها في الضعفة  ، وليس شيء منها في الأقوياء الذكور ، وقد قدمنا أن قياس القوي على الضعيف  الذي رخص له من أجل ضعفه قياس مع وجود الفارق ، وهو مردود كما هو مقرر في  الأصول وإليه أشار في مراقي السعود بقوله : 


**والفرق بين الأصل والفرع قدح     إبداء مختص بالأصل قد صلح 
أو مانع في الفرع   . . . إلخ* *

 ومحل الشاهد منه قوله : إبداء مختص بالأصل قد صلح ; لأن معترض قياس القوي  على الضعيف في هذه المسألة يبدي وصفا مختصا بالأصل دون الفرع صالحا للتعليل  ، وهو الضعف ; لأن الضعف الموجود في الأصل المقيس عليه الذي هو علة  الترخيص المذكور ، ليس موجودا في الفرع المقيس الذي هو الذكر القوي كما ترى  والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 الفرع السادس : اعلم أن وقت رمي جمرة العقبة  يمتد إلى آخر نهار يوم النحر ، فمن رماها قبل الغروب من يوم النحر فقد رماها في وقت لها . 

 قال  ابن عبد البر    : أجمع أهل العلم على أن من رماها يوم النحر قبل المغيب فقد رماها في وقت لها وإن لم يكن مستحبا لها انتهى منه بواسطة نقل  ابن قدامة  في  المغني فإن فات يوم النحر ولم يرمها فقال بعض أهل العلم : يرميها ليلا  والذين قالوا : يرميها ليلا : منهم من قال : رميها ليلا أداء لا قضاء ، وهو  أحد وجهين مشهورين للشافعية حكاهما صاحب التقريب ، والشيخ  أبو محمد الجويني  ، وولده إمام الحرمين ، وآخرون . 

 قال النووي    : وروى مالك  في الموطإ عن أبي بكر بن نافع مولى ابن عمر  ، عن أبيه نافع    : أن ابنة أخ لصفية بنت أبي عبيد  نفست بالمزدلفة  ، فتخلفت هي وصفية  ، حتى أتتا من بعد أن غربت الشمس من يوم النحر ، فأمرهما عبد الله بن عمر    : أن ترميا ، ولم ير عليهما شيئا . انتهى منه . وهو دليل على أن  ابن عمر  يرى أن رميها في الليل أداء لمن كان له عذر   [ ص: 454 ] كصفية  ، وابنة أخيها . وممن قال يرميها ليلا : مالك  ، وأصحابه ; لأن مذهبه قضاء الرمي الفائت في الليل وغيره . 

 وفي الموطإ قال يحيى    : سئل مالك  عمن نسي جمرة من الجمار في بعض أيام منى  حتى يمسي ؟ قال : ليرم أية ساعة ذكر من ليل أو نهار ، كما يصلي الصلاة ، إذا نسيها ، ثم ذكرها ليلا أو نهارا ، فإن كان ذلك بعد ما صدر ، وهو بمكة  ، أو بعد ما يخرج منها فعليه الهدي انتهى من الموطإ . 

 وقال الشيخ المواق في شرحه : لمختصر خليل بن إسحاق المالكي  في الكلام على قوله : والليل قضاء ، قال  ابن شاس    . للرمي وقت أداء ، ووقت قضاء ، ووقت فوات ، فوقت الأداء : في يوم النحر من طلوع الفجر إلى غروب الشمس قال : وتردد الباجي  في  الليلة التي تلي يوم النحر هل هي وقت أداء ، أو وقت قضاء ؟ ووقت الأداء في  كل يوم من الأيام الثلاثة من بعد الزوال إلى مغيب الشمس ، وتردد في الليل  كما تقدم انتهى منه . 

 وقال الشيخ شهاب الدين أحمد الشلبي  في  حاشيته على تبيين الحقائق شرح كنز الدقائق في الفقه الحنفي : ولو أخر  الرمي إلى الليل رماها ولا شيء عليه ; لأن الليل تبع لليوم في مثل هذا ،  كما في الوقوف بعرفة  ، فإن أخره إلى الغد رماه وعليه دم ، انتهى كرماني  ، انتهى منه . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : إن غربت الشمس من يوم النحر ، وهو لم يرم جمرة العقبة  ، لم يرمها في الليل ، ولكن يؤخر رميها حتى تزول الشمس من الغد ، قال  ابن قدامة  في المغني : فإن أخرها إلى الليل ، لم يرمها ، حتى تزول الشمس من الغد وبهذا قال أبو حنيفة  ، وإسحاق  ، وقال  الشافعي  ، ومحمد بن المنذر  ، ويعقوب    : يرميها ليلا لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ارم ولا حرج   " ، انتهى من المغني . 

 فإذا عرفت أقوال أهل العلم في الرمي ليلا هل يجوز أو لا ؟ وعلى جوازه هل هو أداء أو قضاء ؟ 

 فاعلم أن من قال بجواز الرمي ليلا ، استدل بما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : من أنه لا حرج على من رمى بعد ما أمسى ، قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : حدثنا علي بن عبد الله  ، حدثنا  يزيد بن زريع  ، حدثنا خالد  ، عن عكرمة  ، عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يسأل يوم النحر بمنى  فيقول : " لا حرج ، فسأله رجل فقال : حلقت قبل أن أذبح ؟ قال :   [ ص: 455 ] اذبح ولا حرج ، وقال : رميت بعد ما أمسيت ؟ فقال : لا حرج   " ، قالوا : قد صرح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن من رمى بعد ما أمسى لا حرج عليه ، واسم المساء يصدق بجزء من الليل . 

 واعلم أن من قالوا : لا يجوز الرمي ليلا ردوا الاستدلال بهذا الحديث  قائلين : إن مراد السائل بقوله بعد ما أمسيت يعني به بعد زوال الشمس في آخر  النهار قبل الليل قالوا : والدليل الواضح على ذلك : أن حديث  ابن عباس  المذكور فيه : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، يسأل يوم النحر بمنى  ،  الحديث ، فتصريحه بقوله يوم النحر يدل على أن السؤال وقع في النهار والرمي  بعد الإمساء وقع في النهار ; لأن المساء يطلق لغة على ما بعد وقت الظهر  إلى الليل . 

 قال ابن حجر  في فتح  الباري في شرح الحديث المذكور : قال : رميت بعد ما أمسيت ؛ أي : بعد دخول  المساء وهو يطلق على ما بعد الزوال إلى أن يشتد الظلام ، فلم يتعين لكون  الرمي المذكور كان بالليل انتهى منه . 

 وقال ابن منظور  في لسان العرب : المساء بعد الظهر إلى صلاة المغرب ، وقال بعضهم : إلى نصف الليل ا هـ . 

 قالوا : فالحديث صريح في أن المراد بالإمساء فيه آخر النهار بعد الزوال لا  الليل ، وإذا فلا حجة فيه للرمي ليلا ، وأجاب القائلون : بجواز الرمي ليلا  عن هذا بأجوبة . 

 الأول منها : أن قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا حرج " بعد قول  السائل : رميت بعد ما أمسيت يشمل لفظه نفي الحرج ، عمن رمى بعد ما أمسى  وخصوص سببه بالنهار لا عبرة به لأن العبرة بعموم الألفاظ لا بخصوص الأسباب ،  ولفظ المساء عام لجزء من النهار وجزء من الليل ، وسبب ورود الحديث المذكور  خاص بالنهار ، وقد قدمنا الأدلة الصحيحة على أن العبرة بعموم الألفاظ لا  بخصوص الأسباب في مواضع متعددة من هذا الكتاب المبارك . 

 الجواب الثاني : أنه ثبت في بعض روايات حديث  ابن عباس  المذكور  ما هو أعم من يوم النحر ، وهو صادق قطعا ، بحسب الوضع اللغوي ببعض أيام  التشريق ، ومعلوم أن الرمي فيها لا يكون إلا بعد الزوال فقول السائل في بعض  أيام التشريق : رميت بعد ما أمسيت لا ينصرف إلا إلى الليل ; لأن الرمي  فيها بعد الزوال معلوم فلا يسأل عنه صحابي . 

 قال  أبو عبد الرحمن النسائي  في سننه أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله بن بزيع  ، قال :   [ ص: 456 ] حدثنا يزيد  ، هو  ابن زريع  قال : حدثنا خالد  ، عن عكرمة  ، عن  ابن عباس  قال : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسأل أيام منى  فيقول : " لا حرج " ، فسأله رجل فقال : حلقت قبل أن أذبح ؟ قال : " لا حرج " ، فقال رجل : رميت بعد ما أمسيت ؟ قال : " لا حرج   " انتهى منه ، وهذا الحديث صحيح الإسناد كما ترى ; لأن طبقته الأولى محمد بن عبد الله بن بزيع  ، وهو ثقة معروف ، وهو من رجال مسلم  في صحيحه ، وبقية إسناده هي بعينها إسناد  البخاري  الذي ذكرناه آنفا ، وقوله في هذا الحديث الصحيح : " أيام منى     " بصيغة الجمع صادق بأكثر من يوم واحد ، فهو صادق بحسب وضع اللغة ببعض  أيام التشريق ، والسؤال عن الرمي بعد المساء فيها لا ينصرف إلا إلى الليل  كما بينا . 

 فإن قيل : صيغة الجمع في رواية النسائي تخصص بيوم النحر الوارد في رواية  البخاري  ، فيحمل ذلك الجمع على المفرد نظرا لتخصيصه به ، ويؤيد ذلك : أن في رواية أبي داود  ،  وابن ماجه  لحديث  ابن عباس  المذكور يوم منى  بالإفراد . 

 فالجواب : أن المقرر في الأصول أن ذكر بعض أفراد العام بحكم العام لا  يخصصه على مذهب الجمهور خلافا لأبي ثور . سواء كان العام ، وبعض أفراده  المذكور بحكمه في نص واحد أو نصين . 

 فمثال كونهما في نص واحد قوله تعالى : حافظوا على الصلوات والصلاة الوسطى   [ 2 \ 238 ] فلا يخصص عموم الأمر بالمحافظة على جميع الصلوات بالصلاة الوسطى بل المحافظة على جميعها واجبة . 

 ومثال كونهما في نصين : حديث  ابن عباس  العام في جلود الميتة   : " أيما إهاب دبغ فقد طهر   " مع حديثه الآخر أنه تصدق على مولاة لميمونة  بشاة فماتت فمر بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : " هلا أخذتم إهابها فدبغتموه فانتفعتم به   " الحديث ، فذكر جلد الشاة في هذا الحديث الأخير لا يخصص عموم الجلود المذكورة : " أيما إهاب دبغ    " الحديث ، فجواز الانتفاع عام في جلد الشاة ، وفي غيرها من الأهب إلا ما  أخرجه دليل خاص ; لأن ذكر بعض أفراد العام بحكم العام لا يخصصه ، وإلى ذلك  أشار في مراقي السعود بقوله عاطفا على ما لا يخصص به العموم :


**وذكر ما وافقه من مفرد     ومذهب الراوي على المعتمد 
**

 وللمخالفين القائلين : لا يجوز الرمي ليلا أن يردوا هذا الاستدلال فيقولوا رواية   [ ص: 457 ]  النسائي  العامة في أيام منى  فيها  أنه كان يسأل فيها فيقول : " لا حرج " وأنه سأله رجل فقال : رميت بعد ما  أمسيت فقال " لا حرج " ، ولم يعين اليوم الذي قال فيه : رميت بعد ما أمسيت  وعموم أيام منى  صادق بيوم النحر وقد بينت رواية  البخاري  أن ذلك السؤال وقع في خصوص يوم النحر من أيام منى  ، ولا ينافي ذلك أنه قال : لا حرج في أشياء أخر في بقية أيام منى  ، وغاية ذلك أن أيام منى  عام ورواية  البخاري  عينت اليوم الذي قال فيه رميت بعد ما أمسيت . 

 الجواب الثالث : هو ما قدمنا في الموطأ عن  ابن عمر  من : أنه أمر زوجته صفية بنت أبي عبيد  ،  وابنة أخيها ، برمي الجمرة بعد الغروب ، ورأى أنهما لا شيء عليهما في ذلك ،  وذلك يدل على أنه علم من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الرمي ليلا جائز ،  وقد يقال : إن صفية  وابنة أخيها كان لهما عذر ، لأن ابنة أخيها عذرها النفاس ليلة المزدلفة  وهي عذرها معاونة ابنة أخيها ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 الفرع السابع : اعلم أنه لا بأس بلقط الحصيات من المزدلفة    : أعني السبع التي ترمى بها جمرة العقبة  يوم النحر ، وبعض أهل العلم يقول : إن لقطها من المزدلفة  مستحب ، واستدلوا لذلك بأمرين : 

 الأول : حديث  الفضل بن العباس  رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له غداة يوم النحر : " القط لي حصى " فلقطت له حصيات مثل حصى الخذف ، قال النووي  في شرح المهذب : وأما حديث  الفضل بن عباس  في لقط الحصيات فصحيح رواه البيهقي  بإسناد حسن ، أو صحيح ، وهو على شرط مسلم  من رواية  عبد الله بن عباس  ، عن أخيه  الفضل بن عباس  ، ورواه  النسائي  ،  وابن ماجه  بإسنادين صحيحين ، إسناد  النسائي  على شرط مسلم  ، لكنهما روياه من رواية  ابن عباس  مطلقا ، وظاهر روايتيهما أنه  عبد الله بن عباس  ، لا الفضل  ، وكذا ذكره الحافظ  أبو القاسم بن عساكر  في الأطراف في مسند  عبد الله بن عباس  ، لا  الفضل بن عباس  ، ولم يذكره في مسند الفضل  ، والجميع صحيح كما ذكرناه ، فيكون  ابن عباس  وصله في رواية البيهقي  وأرسله في روايتي  النسائي  ،  وابن ماجه  ، وهو مرسل صحابي وهو حجة لو لم يعرف المرسل عنه فأولى بالاحتجاج ، وقد عرف هنا أنه  الفضل بن عباس .  

 فالحاصل : أن الحديث صحيح من رواية  الفضل بن عباس  والله أعلم ، انتهى كلام النووي    . 

 الأمر الثاني : أن السنة أنه إذا أتى منى  لا يشتغل بشيء قبل الرمي ، فاستحب أن يأخذ   [ ص: 458 ] الحصى من منزله بمزدلفة  ليلا يشتغل عن الرمي بلقطه إذا أتى منى  ، ولا شك أنه إن أخذ الحصى من غير المزدلفة  أنه يجزئه ; لأن اسم الحصى يقع عليه ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 الفرع الثامن : اعلم أن السنة أن يكون الحصى الذي يرمي به مثل حصى الخذف ; لأحاديث واردة بذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وفي حديث جابر  الطويل في صحيح مسلم    : فرماها بسبع حصيات يكبر مع كل حصاة منها حصى الخذف الحديث . 

 قال في اللسان : والخذف رميك بحصاة ، أو نواة تأخذها بين سبابتيك ، وقال الجوهري  في صحاحه : الخذف بالحصى الرمي به بالأصابع ، ومنه قول الشاعر : " خذف أعسرا " ا هـ منه ، والشاعر امرؤ القيس  وتمام البيت : 


**كأن الحصى من خلفها وأمامها     إذا نجلته رجلها خذف أعسرا 
**

 الفرع التاسع : اعلم أن جمهور العلماء على أن رمي جمرة العقبة  واجب يجبر بدم ، وخالف  عبد الملك بن الماجشون  من أصحاب مالك  الجمهور فقال : هو ركن واحتج الجمهور بالقياس على الرمي في أيام التشريق واحتج  ابن الماجشون    : بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رماها ، وقال " لتأخذوا عني مناسككم   " ، كما في صحيح مسلم  ، وفي رواية البيهقي    " خذوا عني مناسككم   " ، وفي رواية أبي داود    : " لتأخذوا مناسككم   " . 

 الفرع العاشر : أجمع العلماء على أنه لا يرمى من الجمرات يوم النحر إلا جمرة العقبة    . 

 الفرع الحادي عشر : اعلم أن الأفضل في موقف من أراد رمي جمرة العقبة  أن يقف في بطن الوادي ، وتكون منى  عن يمينه ، ومكة  عن يساره كما دلت الأحاديث الصحيحة ، على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعل كذلك . 

 قال النووي  في شرح المهذب : وبهذا قال جمهور العلماء ، منهم  ابن مسعود  ، وجابر  ،  والقاسم بن محمد  ، وسالم  ، وعطاء  ، ونافع  ،  والثوري  ، ومالك  وأحمد  ، قال ابن المنذر    : وروينا أن عمر  رضي الله عنه خاف الزحام فرماها من فوقها . 
المسألة العاشرة 

 ند مالك    : إلا النساء ، والصيد ، والطيب ، فإن طاف طواف الإفاضة وكان قد سعى بعد طواف القدوم ، أو سعى بعد إفاضته فقد تحلل التحلل الثاني ، وبه يحل كل شيء كان محظورا بالإحرام ، حتى النساء ، والصيد ، والطيب .
[ ص: 459 ] فروع تتعلق بهذه المسألة 

 الفرع الأول : اعلم أنهم اختلفوا في الحلق ، هل هو نسك كما قدمنا في سورة البقرة ؟ 

 فمن قال : هو نسك قال : إن التحلل الأول لا يكون إلا بعد الرمي ، والحلق  معا ، ومن قال : إن الحلق غير نسك قال : يتحلل التحلل الأول بمجرد انتهائه  من رمي جمرة العقبة  يوم النحر . 

 وأظهر القولين عندي : أن الحلق نسك ، كما قدمنا إيضاحه في سورة البقرة في الكلام على قوله تعالى : فإن أحصرتم فما استيسر من الهدي الآية [ 2 \ 196 ] . 

 الفرع الثاني : في مذاهب العلماء في مسألة التحلل   : فمذهب مالك    : أنه بمجرد رمي جمرة العقبة  يوم  النحر : يحل له كل شيء إلا النساء ، والصيد ، والطيب ، والطيب مكروه عنده  بعد رميها لا حرام ، وإن طاف طواف الإفاضة . وكان قد سعى حل له كل شيء ،  ومذهب أبي حنيفة    : أنه  إذا حلق ، أو قصر حل التحلل الأول ، ويحل به كل شيء عنده إلا النساء ، وإن  طاف طواف الإفاضة حل له النساء ، وهم يقولون : إن حل النساء بعد الطواف  إنما هو بالحلق السابق ، لا بالطواف لأن الحلق هو المحلل دون الطواف ، غير  أنه أخر عمله إلى ما بعد الطواف فإذا طاف عمل الحلق عمله كالطلاق الرجعي  أخر عمله إلى انقضاء العدة لحاجته إلى الاسترداد ، فإذا انقضت عمل الطلاق  عمله فبانت . 

 والدليل على ذلك : أنه لو لم يحلق حتى طاف بالبيت لم يحل له شيء حتى يحلق ،  وبذلك تعلم أن المدار عندهم على الحلق ، إلا أن الحلق عندهم بعد رمي جمرة العقبة  ، وبعد النحر إن كان الحاج يريد النحر ، ومذهب  الشافعي  في هذه المسألة هو : أنه على القول بأن الحلق نسك يحصل التحلل الأول باثنين من ثلاثة هي : رمي جمرة العقبة  ،  والحلق ، وطواف الإفاضة ، فإذا فعل اثنين من هذه الثلاثة تحلل التحلل  الأول ، وإن فعل الثالث منها تحلل التحلل الثاني ، وبالأول يحل عنده كل شيء  إلا النساء ، وبالثاني تحل النساء ، وعلى القول بأن الحلق ليس بنسك ،  فالتحلل الأول يحصل بواحد من اثنين : هما رمي جمرة العقبة  ، وطواف الإفاضة . ويحصل التحلل الثاني بفعل الثاني ، ومذهب الإمام أحمد  هو أنه إن رمى جمرة العقبة  ، ثم حلق تحلل التحلل الأول ، وبه يحل عنده كل شيء إلا النساء ، فإن طاف طواف الإفاضة ، حلت له النساء . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (338)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 460 إلى صـ 467*





*
 [ ص: 460 ] وقال  ابن قدامة  في المغني بعد أن ذكر أن هذا هو الصحيح من مذهب أحمد    . وهذا قول ابن الزبير  ، وعائشة  ، وعلقمة  ، وسالم  ،  وطاوس  ، والنخعي  ، وعبد الله بن الحسين  ،  وخارجة بن زيد  ،  والشافعي  ،  وأبي ثور  ، وأصحاب الرأي ، وروي أيضا عن  ابن عباس  ، وعن أحمد  أنه يحل له كل شيء إلا الوطء في الفرج ; لأنه أغلظ المحرمات ، ويفسد النسك ، بخلاف غيره . وقال  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه : يحل له كل شيء إلا النساء ، والطيب . وروي ذلك عن  ابن عمر  ،  وعروة بن الزبير  ،  وعباد بن عبد الله بن الزبير  ، لأنه من دواعي الوطء فأشبه القبلة ، وعن عروة    : أنه لا يلبس القميص ، ولا العمامة ، ولا يتطيب ، وروي في ذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حديثا انتهى كلام صاحب المغني . 

 وإذا عرفت أقوال أهل العلم في المسألة ، فهذه تفاصيل أدلتهم . 

 أما حجة مالك  في أن التحلل الأول يحل به ما سوى النساء والصيد والطيب : أما بالنسبة إلى الصيد ، فلم أر له مستندا من النقل ، إلا أمرين : 

 أحدهما : أثر مروي عن مكحول  ، عن عمر  رضي الله عنه أنه قال : إذا رميتم الجمرة فقد حل لكم كل شيء إلا النساء والطيب والصيد   : ذكر هذا الأثر صاحب المهذب ، وقال النووي  في شرحه : وأما الأثر المذكور عن عمر  رضي الله عنه فهو مرسل . لأن مكحولا  لم يدرك عمر  فحديثه عنه منقطع ومرسل . والله أعلم . 

 والثاني : التمسك بظاهر قوله تعالى : لا تقتلوا الصيد وأنتم حرم   [ 5 \ 95 ] لأن حرمة الجماع المتفق عليها بعد رمي جمرة العقبة  دليل على بقاء إحرامه في الجملة ، فيشمله عموم لا تقتلوا الصيد وأنتم حرم ، لأنه لو زال حكم إحرامه بالكلية ، لما حرم عليه الوطء . 

 وأما حجته أعني مالكا  بالنسبة إلى النساء والطيب ، فهي ما روى في موطئه عن نافع  ،  وعبد الله بن دينار  ، عن عبد الله بن عمر    : أن  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه خطب الناس بعرفة  ، وعلمهم أمر الحج ، وقال لهم فيما قال : إذا جئتم منى  ، فمن رمى الجمرة فقد حل له ما حرم على الحاج إلا النساء ، والطيب لا يمس أحد نساء ، ولا طيبا حتى يطوف بالبيت ا هـ . 

 ومما يستدل به لمالك  على ذلك ما رواه الحاكم  في المستدرك : حدثنا أبو   [ ص: 461 ] عبد الله محمد بن يعقوب الحافظ  ، ثنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله  ، أنبأ زيد بن هارون  ، أنبأ  يحيى بن سعيد  ، عن  القاسم بن محمد  ، عن عبد الله بن الزبير  قال : من سنة الحج أن يصلي الإمام الظهر ، والعصر ، والمغرب ، والعشاء الآخرة ، والصبح بمنى  ، ثم يغدو إلى عرفة  ،  الحديث ، وفيه : فإذا رمى الجمرة الكبرى حل له كل شيء حرم عليه إلا النساء  ، والطيب حتى يزور البيت ا هـ . ثم قال : هذا حديث على شرط الشيخين ، ولم  يخرجاه ، ولم يتعقبه عليه الذهبي . 

 هذا هو حاصل حجة مالك  وأصحابه في أن التحلل الأول يحل به ، ما عدا النساء والصيد ، والطيب ، وقد قدمنا أن الطيب بعد رمي الجمرة مكروه عنده لا حرام . 

 وأما حجة من قال : إنه إن رمى جمرة العقبة  وحلق : حل له كل شيء إلا النساء : كأحمد  ،  والشافعي  ومن وافقهما ، فمنها حديث عائشة  المتفق عليه ، قالت : كنت أطيب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لإحرامه حين يحرم ولحله قبل أن يطوف بالبيت . هذا لفظ  البخاري  في صحيحه ، ولفظ مسلم  في صحيحه عن عائشة  قالت : طيبت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لحرمه حين أحرم ، ولحله قبل أن يطوف بالبيت ، وفي لفظ : طيبت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيدي لحرمه حين أحرم ، ولحله حين أحل . قبل أن يطوف بالبيت   . وقد ذكر مسلم  لهذا الحديث ألفاظا متعددة متقاربة معناها واحد . 

 منها قالت : طيبت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لحرمه حين أحرم ولحله قبل أن يفيض بأطيب ما وجدت . 

 ومن أدلتهم على ذلك : ما رواه الإمام أحمد  ،  والنسائي  ،  وابن ماجه  ، عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : إذا رميتم الجمرة فقد حل لكم كل شيء إلا النساء . قال رجل : والطيب ؟ فقال  ابن عباس    : أما أنا فقد رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يضمخ رأسه بالمسك ، أفطيب ذلك أم لا ؟ قال النووي  في شرح المهذب في حديث  ابن عباس  هذا : وقد روى  النسائي  بإسناده ، عن الحسن بن عبد الله العرني  ، عن  ابن عباس  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " إذا رمى الجمرة فقد حل له كل شيء إلا النساء   " هكذا رواه  النسائي  ،  وابن ماجه  مرفوعا ، وإسناده جيد ، إلا أن  يحيى بن معين  وغيره ، قالوا : يقال : إن الحسن العرني  لم يسمع  ابن عباس  ، ورواه البيهقي  موقوفا على  ابن عباس    . انتهى كلام النووي  رحمه الله . 

 والذي رأيته في سنن  النسائي  ،  وابن ماجه    : أن حديث الحسن العرني  المذكور موقوف عندهما على  ابن عباس  ، إلا ما ذكره من أنه رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتضمخ بالمسك . وقال   [ ص: 462 ] ابن حجر  في تهذيب التهذيب في الحسن العرني  المذكور ، قال أحمد    : لم يسمع من  ابن عباس  شيئا ، وقال أبو حاتم    : لم يدركه ا هـ . والعرني بضم العين ، وفتح الراء ثم نون : نسبة إلى عرينة بطن من بجيلة    . 

 ومن أدلتهم على ذلك : ما رواه أبو داود  في سننه من طريق  الحجاج بن أرطاة  ، عن  الزهري  ، عن  عمرة بنت عبد الرحمن  ، عن عائشة  قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إذا رمى أحدكم جمرة العقبة  فقد حل له كل شيء إلا النساء   " ا هـ . 

 ومعلوم أن هذا الحديث ضعيف من وجهين : 

 أحدهما : هو ما قدمنا من تضعيف  الحجاج بن أرطاة    . 

 والثاني : أن الحجاج  المذكور لم يسمع من  الزهري    . وقد قال أبو داود  في سننه بعد أن ساق هذا الحديث : هذا حديث ضعيف : الحجاج  لم ير  الزهري  ولم يسمع منه ، وقال النووي  في شرح المهذب في هذا الحديث : أما حديث عائشة  رضي الله عنها فرواه أبو داود  بإسناد ضعيف جدا من رواية  الحجاج بن أرطاة  ، وقال : هو حديث ضعيف اهـ . 

 هذا هو حاصل حجة من قال : إنه يحل له بعد رمي جمرة العقبة  كل شيء إلا النساء ، وأما ما ذكرنا عن  الشافعي     : من أنه يحل له كل شيء إلا النساء باثنين من ثلاثة : هي الرمي ، والحلق ،  والطواف ، وتحل النساء بالثالث منها ، بناء على أن الحلق نسك ، وعلى أنه  ليس بنسك يحل له كل شيء إلا النساء بواحد من اثنين ، هما : الرمي ، والطواف  وتحل له النساء بالثاني منهما لم نعلم له نصا يدل عليه ، هكذا والظاهر أنه  رأى هذه الأشياء لها مدخل في التحلل ، وقد دل النص الصحيح على حصول التحلل  الأول بعد الرمي والحلق ، فجعل هو الطواف كواحد منهما . والله تعالى أعلم .  

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : التحقيق أن الطيب يحل له بالتحلل الأول ، لحديث عائشة  المتفق  عليه الذي هو صريح في ذلك . وكذلك لبس الثياب ، وقضاء التفث ، وأن الجماع  لا يحل إلا بالتحلل الأخير ، وأما حلية الصيد بالتحلل الأول فهي محل نظر ;  لأن الأحاديث التي فيها التصريح ، بأنه يحل له كل شيء إلا النساء ، قد علمت  ما فيها من الكلام ، وحديث عائشة  المتفق عليه لم يتعرض لحل الصيد . 

 وظاهر قوله : لا تقتلوا الصيد وأنتم حرم يمكن أن يتناول ما بعد التحلل الأول ; لأن حرمة الجماع تدل على أنه متلبس بالإحرام في الجملة ، وإن كان قد حل له بعض   [ ص: 463 ] ما كان حراما عليه ، والله تعالى أعلم . 
المسألة الحادية عشرة 

 في أحكام الرمي 

 اعلم أنا قدمنا في الكلام على الإفاضة من مزدلفة  إلى منى  بعض أحكام رمي جمرة العقبة  ،  فبينا كلام العلماء في حكمه ، وفي أول وقته وآخره ، وذكرنا بعض الأحكام  المتعلقة برميها قريبا ، والآن سنذكر إن شاء الله المهم من أحكام الرمي . 

 اعلم أن الرمي في أيام التشريق واجب  يجبر بدم عند جماهير العلماء على اختلاف بينهم في تعدد الدماء فيه ، وعدم  تعددها ، ولا خلاف بينهم في أنه ليس بركن لأن الحج يتم قبله ، ويتحلل صاحبه  التحلل الأصغر والأكبر ، فيحل له كل شيء حرم عليه بالإحرام ، فحجه تام  إجماعا قبل رمي أيام التشريق ، ولكن رميها واجب يجبر بدم ، لأن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم رمى فيها ، وقال " لتأخذوا عني مناسككم   " .
فروع تتعلق بهذه المسألة 

 الفرع الأول : اعلم أن التحقيق أنه لا يجوز الرمي في أيام التشريق إلا بعد الزوال لثبوت ذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 ففي صحيح مسلم  من حديث جابر  قال : " رمى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الجمرة يوم النحر ضحى ، وأما بعد فإذا زالت الشمس   " هذا لفظ مسلم  عنه في صحيحه ، وحديث جابر  هذا الذي رواه مسلم  في صحيحه موصولا باللفظ الذي ذكرنا ، رواه  البخاري  تعليقا مجزوما به بلفظ : وقال جابر    : " رمى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم النحر ضحى ، ورمى بعد ذلك بعد الزوال   " ، ثم ساق  البخاري  رحمه الله بسنده عن  ابن عمر  قال : كنا نتحين ، فإذا زالت الشمس رمينا . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في ( ( فتح الباري ) ) في قول  ابن عمر    : كنا نتحين . الحديث ، فأعلمه بما كانوا يفعلونه في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو دليل على أن الحافظ ابن حجر  يرى قول  ابن عمر    : كنا نتحين ، فإذا زالت الشمس رمينا ، له حكم الرفع ، وحديث جابر  الصحيح المذكور قبله صريح في الرفع ، وروى الإمام أحمد  ، وأبو داود  ، عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها قالت : " أفاض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم آخر يوم حين صلى الظهر ، ثم رجع إلى منى  فمكث بها ليالي أيام التشريق يرمي الجمرة إذا زالت الشمس   " الحديث ، وفي إسناده محمد بن إسحاق  ، صاحب المغازي ، وهو مدلس ، وقد قال  ابن إسحاق  المذكور في الإسناد المذكور ، عن   [ ص: 464 ] عبد الرحمن بن القاسم  ، عن أبيه ، عن عائشة  ،  والمدلس إذا عنعن لم تقبل روايته عند أهل الحديث ، وقد قدمنا مرارا أن من  يحتج بالمرسل ، يحتج بعنعنة المدلس من باب أولى ، وأن المشهور عن أبي حنيفة  ، ومالك  ، وأحمد    : الاحتجاج بالمرسل . وروى الإمام أحمد  ،  وابن ماجه  ،  والترمذي  وحسنه عن  ابن عباس  قال : " رمى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الجمار حين زالت الشمس   " . 

 وبهذه النصوص الثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تعلم أن قول عطاء  ،  وطاوس  بجواز الرمي في أيام التشريق قبل الزوال ، وترخيص أبي حنيفة  في الرمي يوم النفر قبل الزوال ، وقول إسحاق     : إن رمى قبل الزوال في اليوم الثالث أجزأه ، كل ذلك خلاف التحقيق لأنه  مخالف لفعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الثابت عنه المعتضد بقوله : " لتأخذوا عني مناسككم   " ، ولذلك خالف  أبا حنيفة  في ترخيصه المذكور صاحباه محمد  ، وأبو يوسف  ،  ولم يرد في كتاب الله ، ولا سنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم شيء يخالف ذلك ،  فالقول بالرمي قبل الزوال أيام التشريق لا مستند له ألبتة مع مخالفته للسنة  الثابتة عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فلا ينبغي لأحد أن يفعله ، والعلم عند  الله تعالى . 
الفرع الثاني : اعلم أنه يجب الترتيب في رمي الجمار أيام التشريق ،  فيبدأ بالجمرة الأولى التي تلي مسجد الخيف ، فيرميها بسبع حصيات مثل حصى  الخذف ، يكبر مع كل حصاة ، ثم يقف ، فيدعو طويلا ، ثم ينصرف إلى الجمرة  الوسطى ، فيرميها كالتي قبلها ، ثم يقف ، فيدعو طويلا ، ثم ينصرف إلى جمرة العقبة  ،  فيرميها كذلك ، ولا يقف عندها بل ينصرف إذا رمى وهذا الترتيب على النحو  الذي ذكرنا هو الذي فعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأمر بأخذ المناسك عنه  . فعلينا أن نأخذ عنه من مناسكنا الترتيب المذكور . ففي صحيح  البخاري  رحمه الله من حديث  ابن عمر  رضي  الله عنهما : أنه كان يرمي الجمرة الدنيا بسبع حصيات ، يكبر على إثر كل  حصاة ، ثم يتقدم ، حتى يسهل ، فيقوم مستقبل القبلة ، فيقوم طويلا ، ويدعو  ويرفع يديه ، ثم يرمي الوسطى ، ثم يأخذ ذات الشمال فيستهل ، ويقوم مستقبل  القبلة فيقوم طويلا ، ويدعو ويرفع يديه ، ويقوم طويلا ، ثم يرمي جمرة ذات العقبة  من بطن الوادي  ، ولا يقف عندها ، ثم ينصرف فيقول : هكذا رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعله ا هـ . 

 روى  البخاري  هذا الحديث في ثلاثة أبواب متوالية ، وهو نص صحيح صريح في الترتيب المذكور ، وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لتأخذوا عني مناسككم   " فإن لم يرتب الجمرات ، بأن بدأ بجمرة العقبة  لم يجزئه الرمي منكسا لأنه خالف هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي الحديث : " من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد   " ، وتنكيس الرمي عمل ليس من أمرنا ، فيكون مردودا ، وبهذا قال   [ ص: 465 ] مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وجمهور أهل العلم ، وقال أبو حنيفة    : الترتيب المذكور سنة ، فإن نكس الرمي أعاده وإن لم يعد أجزأه ، وهو قول الحسن  ، وعطاء  ، واحتجوا بأدلة لا تنهض . وعلى الصحيح الذي هو قول الجمهور : إن الترتيب شرط لو بدأ بجمرة العقبة  ،  ثم الوسطى ، ثم الأولى ، أو بدأ بالوسطى ، ورمى الثلاث لم يجزه إلا الأولى  لعدم الترتيب في الوسطى ، والأخيرة ، فعليه أن يرمي الوسطى ، ثم الأخيرة ،  ولو رمى جمرة العقبة    . ثم الأولى ، ثم الوسطى أعاد جمرة العقبة  وحدها هذا هو الظاهر . 

 واعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في مسائل كثيرة من مسائل الرمي ، ليس فيها نص ،  وسنذكر هنا بعض ذلك مما يظهر لنا أنه أقرب للصواب ، مع الاختصار ، لعدم  النصوص في ذلك . 

 فمن ذلك : أن الأقرب فيما يظهر لنا أنه لا بد من رمي الحصاة بقوة ، فلا يكفي طرحها ، ولا وضعها باليد في المرمى ; لأن ذلك ليس برمي في العرف خلافا لمن قال : إنه رمي ، وأنه لا بد من وقوع الحصاة في نفس المرمى ،  وهو الجمرة التي يحيط بها البناء واستقرارها فيه خلافا لمن قال : إنها إن  وقعت في المرمى ، ثم تدحرجت حتى خرجت منه : أنه يجزئه ، وأنها لو ضربت شيئا  دون المرمى ، ثم طارت ، وسقطت في المرمى : أن ذلك يجزئه بخلاف ما لو جاءت  في محمل ، أو في ثوب رجل ، فتحرك المحمل ، أو الرجل ، فسقطت في المرمى ،  فإنها لا تجزئ ، وكذلك لو جاءت دون المرمى ، فأطارت حصاة أخرى ، فجاءت هذه  الحصاة الأخرى في المرمى ، فإنها لا تجزئه . لأن الحصاة التي رماها لم تسقط  في المرمى ، وإنما وقعت فيه الحصاة التي أطارتها ، وأنها إن أخطأت المرمى ،  ولكن سقطت قريبا منه أن ذلك لا يجزئه ، خلافا لمن قال : يجزئه ، وأنه لا  ينبغي أن يرمي إلا بالحجارة ، فلا ينبغي الرمي بالمدر ، والطين ، والمغرة ،  والنورة ، والزرنيخ ، والملح ، والكحل ، وقبضة التراب ، والأحجار النفيسة :  كالياقوت ، والزبرجد ، والزمرد ، ونحو ذلك ، خلافا لمن أجاز الرمي بذلك . 

 ولا يجوز الرمي بالخشب ، والعنبر ،  واللؤلؤ ، والجواهر ، والذهب ، والفضة ، والأقرب أيضا أن الحصاة إن وقعت  في شقوق البناء المنتصب في وسط الجمرة ، وسكنت فيها أنها لا تجزئ ، لأنها  وقعت في هواء المرمى ، لا في نفس المرمى خلافا لمن قال : إنها تجزئه ،  والأقرب أنه لا يلزم غسل الحصى لعدم الدليل على ذلك ، وأنه لو رمى بحصاة نجسة أجزأه ذلك لصدق اسم الرمي عليه ، وعدم نص على اشتراط طهارة   [ ص: 466 ] الحصى مع كراهة ذلك عند بعض أهل العلم ، وقول بعضهم : بعدم الإجزاء ، والأقرب أنه لو رمى بحصاة قد رمى بها أنها  تجزئه لصدق اسم الرمي عليها ، وعدم النص على منع ذلك ، ولا على عدم إجزائه  ولكن الأحوط في الجميع الخروج من الخلاف ، كما قال بعضهم : 


**وأن الأورع الذي يخرج من خلافهم ولو ضعيفا فاستبن 

**وفي كتب الفروع هنا أشياء تركناها لكثرتها . 

 تنبيه 

 اعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في المعنى الذي منه الجمرة ،  فقال بعض أهل العلم : الجمرة في اللغة : الحصاة ، وسميت الجمرة التي هي  موضع الرمي بذلك ، لأنها المحل الذي يرمى فيه بالحصى ، وعلى هذا فهو من  تسمية الشيء باسم ما يحل فيه ، وهو أسلوب عربي معروف ، وهو عند البلاغيين  من نوع ما يسمونه المجاز المرسل ، والتجمير رمي الحصى في الجمار ، ومنه قول  ابن أبي ربيعة    : 


**بدا لي منها معصم يوم جمرت     وكف خضيب زينت ببنان 
فوالله ما أدري وإني لحاسب     بسبع رميت الجمر أم بثمان 
**

 والمجمر بصيغة اسم المفعول مضعفا : هو الموضع الذي ترمى فيه الجمار ، ومنه قول حذيفة بن أنس الهذلي    : 


**لأدركهم شعث النواصي كأنهم     سوابق حجاج توافي المجمرا 
**

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : أصل الجمرة من التجمر بمعنى التجمع ، تقول العرب :  تجمر القوم ، إذا اجتمعوا ، وانضم بعضهم إلى بعض ، وجمرهم الأمر : أحوجهم  إلى التجمر ، وهو التجمع ، وجمر الشيء : جمعه ، وجمر الأمير الجيش ، إذا  أطال حبسهم مجتمعين بالثغر ، ولم يأذن لهم في الرجوع والتفرق ، وروى الربيع    : أن  الشافعي  أنشده في ذلك قول الشاعر : 


**وجمرتنا تجمير كسرى جنوده     ومنيتنا حتى نسينا الأمانيا 
**

 والجمار : القوم المجتمعون ، ومنه قول الأعشى : 


**فمن مبلغ وائلا قومنا     وأعني بذلك بكرا جمارا 
**

 [ ص: 467 ] ؛  أي : مجتمعين ، وعلى هذا فاشتقاق الجمرة من التجمر بمعنى التجمع ; لاجتماع  الحجيج عندها يرمونها ، وقيل : لأن الحصى يتجمع فيها ، وقيل : اشتقاق  الجمرة من أجمر إذا أسرع ; لأن الناس يأتون مسرعين لرميها . وقيل : أصلها  من جمرته إذا نحيته ، وأظهرها القول الأول والثاني ، والعلم عند الله تعالى  .
الفرع الثالث : في آخر وقت الرمي أيام التشريق   . 

 قد علمت أن أول وقت رميها بعد الزوال ، ولا خلاف بين العلماء ، أن بقية اليوم وقت للرمي إلى الغروب . 

 واختلفوا فيما بعد الغروب ، فمنهم من يقول : إن غربت الشمس ، ولم يرم رمى  بالليل ، وبعضهم يقول : الليل قضاء ، وبعضهم يقول : أداء ، وقد قدمنا  أقوالهم ، وحججهم في الكلام على رمي جمرة العقبة  ،  ومنهم من يقول : لا يرمي بالليل ، بل يؤخر الرمي حتى تزول الشمس من الغد  كما قدمناه مع إجماعهم على فوات وقت الرمي بغروب اليوم الثالث عشر من ذي  الحجة الذي هو رابع يوم النحر . 

 واعلم أن هذا الحكم له حالتان : 

 الأولى : حكم الرمي في الليلة التي تلي اليوم الذي فاته الرمي فيه من أيام التشريق . 

 والثانية : الرمي في يوم آخر من أيام التشريق . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (339)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 468 إلى صـ 475*





*
 أما الليل فقد قدمنا أن الشافعية ، والمالكية ، والحنفية كلهم يقولون :  يرمي ليلا . والمالكية بعضهم يقولون : الرمي ليلا قضاء ، وهو المشهور عندهم  ، وبعضهم يتوقف في كونه قضاء أو أداء ، كما قدمناه عن الباجي  ،  والحنفية يقولون : إن الليلة التي بعد اليوم تبع له ، فيجوز الرمي فيها  تبعا لليوم ، والشافعية لهم وجهان مشهوران في الرمي في الليلة التي بعد  اليوم ، هل هو أداء ، أو قضاء ؟ كما قدمناه مستوفى ، والحنابلة قدمنا أنهم  يقولون : لا يرمي ليلا ، بل يرمي من الغد بعد زوال الشمس ، كما ذكرنا فيه  كلام صاحب المغني ، وأما رمي يوم من أيام التشريق في يوم آخر منها ، فلا  خلاف فيه بين من يعتد به من أهل العلم ، إلا أنهم اختلفوا في أيام التشريق  الثلاثة هل هي كيوم واحد ؟ فالرمي في جميعها أداء ; لأنها وقت للرمي كيوم  واحد ، أو كل يوم منها مستقل ، فإن فات هو وليلته التي بعده فات وقت رميه ،  فيكون قضاء في اليوم الذي بعده ، فعلى القول الأول لو رمى عن اليوم الأول  في الثاني ، أو عن الثاني في الثالث ، أو عن الأول ، والثاني في الثالث ،  فلا شيء   [ ص: 468 ] عليه ; لأنه  رمى في وقت الرمي ، وعلى الثاني يلزمه دم عن كل يوم فاته رمي فيه إلى الغد  عند من يقول : بتعدد الدماء كالشافعية ، أو دم واحد عن اليومين ، عند من  يقول : بعدم التعدد . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : التحقيق في هذه المسألة أن أيام  التشريق كاليوم الواحد بالنسبة إلى الرمي ، فمن رمى عن يوم منها في يوم آخر  منها أجزأه ، ولا شيء عليه ، كما هو مذهب أحمد  ، ومشهور مذهب  الشافعي  ، ومن وافقهما . 

 والدليل على ذلك : هو ما رواه مالك  في الموطإ ، والإمام أحمد  ،  والشافعي  ،  وابن حبان  ، والحاكم  ، وأصحاب السنن الأربعة ، عن عاصم بن عدي العجلاني  رضي الله عنه ، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رخص لرعاء الإبل ، أن يرموا يوما ، ويدعوا يوما هذا لفظ أبي داود  ،  والنسائي   وابن ماجه  ، وفي لفظ : رخص رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لرعاء الإبل في البيتوتة عن منى  ، يرمون يوم النحر ، ثم يرمون الغداة ، ومن بعد الغداة ليومين ، ثم يرمون يوم النفر   . ولهذا الحديث ألفاظ متقاربة غير ما ذكرنا ، ومعناها واحد ، وقال الإمام مالك  رحمه  الله في الموطإ ما نصه : تفسير الحديث الذي أرخص فيه رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم لرعاء الإبل في تأخير رمي الجمار فيما نرى والله أعلم : أنهم  يرمون يوم النحر ، فإذا مضى اليوم الذي يلي يوم النحر رموا من الغد ، وذلك  يوم النفر الأول ، فيرمون لليوم الذي مضى ، ثم يرمون ليومهم ذلك ، لأنه لا  يقضي أحد شيئا حتى يجب عليه ، فإذا وجب عليه ومضى كان القضاء بعد ذلك ، فإن  بدا لهم النفر فقد فرغوا ، وإن أقاموا إلى الغد رموا مع الناس يوم النفر  الآخر ، ونفروا . انتهى منه ، وهذا المعنى الذي فسر به الحديث هو صريح  معناه في رواية من روى : أن يرموا يوما ويدعوا يوما ، وحديث عاصم العجلاني  هذا قال فيه الترمذي    : هذا حديث حسن صحيح . 

 فإن قيل : أنتم سقتم هذا الحديث مستدلين به على أن أيام التشريق كاليوم  الواحد ; لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما رخص لهم في تأخير رمي يوم إلى  اليوم الذي بعده دل ذلك على أن اليوم الثاني وقت لرمي اليوم الأول ، لأنه  لو فات وقته لفات بفوات وقته لإجماع العلماء على أنه لا يقضي في اليوم  الرابع عشر من ذي الحجة الذي هو خامس يوم النحر فما بعده ، ولكن ظاهر كلام مالك  في تفسيره الحديث المذكور يدل على أن رمي يوم في اليوم الذي بعده قضاء لقوله في كلامه المذكور : فإذا وجب عليه ومضى كان القضاء . 

 فالجواب عن ذلك من وجهين : 

 [ ص: 469 ] أحدهما  : أن إطلاق القضاء على ما فات وقته بالكلية اصطلاح حادث للفقهاء ; لأن  القضاء في الكتاب والسنة يطلق على فعل العبادة في وقتها ، كقوله تعالى : فإذا قضيتم الصلاة الآية [ 4 ] ، وقوله : فإذا قضيت الصلاة   [ 62 \ 10 ] ، وقوله تعالى : فإذا قضيتم مناسككم الآية [ 2 \ 200 ] . فالقضاء في هذه الآيات بمعنى الأداء . 

 الوجه الثاني : أنا لو فرضنا أن مالكا  رحمه  الله ، يريد بالقضاء في كلامه المذكور المعنى الاصطلاحي عند الفقهاء ، وهو  أن القضاء فعل العبادة بعد خروج وقتها المعين لها تداركا لشيء علم تقدم ما  أوجب فعله في خصوص وقته ، كما هو المعروف في مذهبه ، إنه إن أخر الرمي إلى  الليل فما بعده ، أنه قضاء . يلزم به الدم ، فإنا لا نسلم أن رمي يوم في  اليوم الذي بعده قضاء لعبادة خرج وقتها بالكلية استنادا لأمرين : 

 الأول : أن رمي الجمار عبادة موقتة بالإجماع ، فإذن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم في فعلها في وقت دليل واضح على أن ذلك الوقت من أجزاء وقت تلك العبادة  الموقتة ; لأنه ليس من المعقول أن تكون هذه العبادة موقتة بوقت معين ينتهي  بالإجماع في وقت معروف ، ويأذن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في فعلها في زمن  ليس من أجزاء وقتها المعين لها . فهذا لا يصح بحال ، وإذا تقرر أن الوقت  الذي أذن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في فعل العبادة الموقتة فيه أنه من  وقتها علم أنها أداء لا قضاء ، والأداء في اصطلاح أهل الأصول هو إيقاع  العبادة في وقتها المعين لها شرعا لمصلحة اشتمل عليها ذلك الوقت . 

 الأمر الثاني : أنه لا يمكن أن يقال هنا : إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  أمر بالرمي في وقت غير وقته ، بل بعد فوات وقته ، وأن أمره به في ذلك الوقت  أمر بقضائه بعد فوات وقته المعين له ، لما قدمنا من إجماع المسلمين على  أنه لا يجوز الرمي في رابع يوم النحر ، ولو كان يجوز قضاء الرمي بعد فوات  وقته ، لجاز الرمي في رابع النحر وخامسه ، وما بعد ذلك . والقضاء في اصطلاح  الفقهاء والأصوليين : لا يطلق إلا على ما فات وقته بالكلية ، والصلاة في  آخر الوقت الضروري أداء عندهم ، حتى إنه لو صلى بعضها في آخر الضروري ،  وبعضها بعد خروج الوقت الضروري ، فهي أداء عندهم على الصحيح . ويدل له قوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من أدرك ركعة من الصلاة فقد أدرك الصلاة   " وعرف في مراقي السعود الأداء والوقت والقضاء عند الأصوليين بقوله : 


**فعل العبادة بوقت عينا شرعا لها باسم الأداء قرنا 

 [ ص: 470 ]     وكونه بفعل بعض يحصل 
لعاضد النص هو المعول     وقيل ما في وقته أداء 
وما يكون خارجا قضاء     والوقت ما قدره من شرعا 
من زمن مضيقا موسعا     وعكسه القضا تداركا لما 
سبق الذي أوجبه قد علما* *

 وقوله : وعكسه القضا ; يعني : أن القضاء ضد الأداء . 

 وبما ذكرنا : تعلم أن التحقيق أن أيام الرمي كلها كاليوم الواحد ، وأن من  رمى عن يوم في الذي بعده ، لا شيء عليه لإذن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  للرعاء في ذلك ، ولكن لا يجوز تأخير يوم إلى يوم آخر إلا لعذر ، فهو وقت له  ، ولكنه كالوقت الضروري . والله تعالى أعلم . 

 أما رمي جمرة العقبة  ،  فقال بعض أهل العلم : إن حكمه مع رمي أيام التشريق كواحد منها ، فمن أخر  رميه إلى يوم من أيام التشريق ، فهو كمن أخر يوما منها إلى يوم ، وعليه  ففيه الخلاف المذكور ، وقال بعض أهل العلم : هو مستقل بوقته دونها لأنه  يخالفها في الوقت والعدد ; لأنها جمرة واحدة أول النهار ، وأيام التشريق  بعكس ذلك وله وجه من النظر . والله أعلم . 
الفرع الرابع : أظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي أنه إن قضى رمي اليوم الأول والثاني من أيام التشريق في اليوم الثالث منها ،  ينوي تقديم الرمي عن اليوم الأول قبل الثاني ، ولا يجوز تقديم رمي الثاني  بالنية ; لأنه لا وجه لتقديم المتأخر ، وتأخير المتقدم من غير استناد إلى  دليل كما ترى . والظاهر أنه إن نوى تقديم الثاني لا يجزئه لأنه كالمتلاعب  خلافا لمن قال : يجزئه ، والله تعالى أعلم .
الفرع الخامس : اعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في القدر الذي يوجب تركه الدم من رمي الجمار ، فذهب مالك  ،  وأصحابه إلى أن من أخر رمي حصاة واحدة من واحدة من الجمار إلى ليل ذلك  اليوم لزمه الدم ، وما فوق الحصاة أحرى بذلك ، وسواء عندهم في ذلك من جمرة العقبة  يوم  النحر ، ورمي الثلاث أيام التشريق . ومعلوم أن من توقف من المالكية في كون  الرمي ليلا قضاء يتوقف في وجوب الدم ، إن رمى ليلا ، ولكن مشهور مذهبه :  هو أن الليل قضاء كما قال خليل  في مختصره : والليل قضاء . وذهب أبو حنيفة  ، وأصحابه : إلى أن الدم يلزمه بترك رمي الجمرات كلها ، أو رمي يوم واحد من أيام التشريق ، وكذلك عندهم رمي جمرة العقبة  ، فرمي جمرة العقبة  ورمي يوم من أيام التشريق ، ورمي الجميع سواء عندهم يلزم في ترك كل واحد منها دم واحد ، وما هو أكثر  [ ص: 471 ] من  نصف رمي يوم عندهم كرمي اليوم يلزم فيه الدم ، فلو رمى جمرة وثلاث حصيات  من جمرة ، وترك الباقي ، فعليه دم ; لأنه رمى عشر حصيات وترك إحدى عشرة  حصاة ، فإن ترك أقل من نصف رمي يوم كأن ترك جمرة واحدة ، فلا دم عليه ،  ولكن عليه الصدقة عندهم ، فيلزمه لكل حصاة نصف صاع من بر ، أو صاع من تمر ،  أو شعير إلا أن يبلغ ذلك دما فينقص ما شاء هكذا يقول . ولا أعلم له مستندا  من النقل ، وقد قدمنا أن الدم يلزم عند أبي حنيفة  بفوات الرمي في يومه وليلته التي بعده ، ولو رماه من الغد في أيام التشريق ، وخالفه في ذلك صاحباه . ومذهب  الشافعي  في هذه المسألة فيه اختلاف يرجع إلى قولين : 

 القول الأول : وعليه اقتصر صاحب المهذب : أنه إن ترك رمي الجمار الثلاث في  يوم من أيام التشريق لزمه دم ، وإن ترك ثلاث حصيات من جمرة ، فما فوقها :  لزمه دم لأن ثلاث حصيات فما فوقها يقع عليها اسم الجمع المطلق ، فصار تركها  كترك الجميع ، وإن ترك حصاة واحدة فثلاثة أقوال : 

 الأول : يجب عليه ثلث دم . 

 والثاني : مد . 

 والثالث : درهم . وحكم الحصاتين كذلك ، قيل : يلزم فيها ثلثا دم ، وقيل :  مدان وقيل درهمان ، فإن ترك الرمي في أيام التشريق كلها ، فعلى القول  المشهور عندهم أنها كيوم واحد ، فاللازم دم واحد . وإن قلنا : بأن كل يوم  منفرد بوقته ، فثلاثة دماء ، وإن ترك رمي جمرة العقبة  يوم  النحر ، ورمى أيام التشريق ، فعلى القول بأن رمي يوم النحر كرمي يوم من  أيام التشريق ، لزمه على القول الأول أنها كيوم واحد دم واحد ، وإن قلنا :  بانفراد رمي يوم النحر عن أيام التشريق ، لمخالفته لها وقتا وعددا ، فإن  قلنا : بالمشهور أن أيام التشريق كيوم واحد ، لزمه دمان ، وإن قلنا :  بانفراد كل يوم منها عن الآخر بوقته ، لزمه أربعة دماء . 

 القول الثاني : أن الجمرات الثلاث كلها كالشعرات الثلاث ، فلا يكمل الدم  في بعضها بل لا يلزم إلا بترك جميعها ، بأن يترك رمي يوم ، وعليه فإن ترك  رمي جمرة من الجمار ، ففيه الأقوال الثلاثة المشهورة عندهم ، فيمن حلق شعرة  أظهرها : مد ، والثاني : درهم ، والثالث : ثلث دم ، فإن ترك جمرتين ، فعلى  هذا القياس ، وهو لزوم مدين ، أو درهمين ، أو ثلثي دم ، وعلى هذا لو ترك  حصاة من جمرة ، فعلى أن في الجمرة ثلث دم يلزمه في الحصاة جزء من واحد  وعشرين جزءا من دم ، وعلى أن فيها مدا أو درهما ، ففي الحصاة   [ ص: 472 ] سبع مد ، أو سبع درهم ، وللشافعية في هذا المبحث تفاصيل كثيرة ، تركناها لطولها ، ومذهب الإمام أحمد     : أن من أخر الرمي كله عن أيام التشريق . لزمه دم ، وعنه في ترك رمي  الجمرة الواحدة دم ، ولا شيء عنده في الحصاة ، والحصاتين وعنه يتصدق بشيء .  وروي عنه أن في الحصاة الواحدة : دما كقول مالك    . وروي عنه أن في ثلاث حصيات : دما كأحد قولي  الشافعي  ، وفيما دون ذلك كل حصاة مد كأحد الأقوال عند الشافعية والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وإذا عرفت أقوال أهل العلم في حكم من أخل بشيء من الرمي ، حتى فات وقته . 

 فاعلم أن دليلهم في إجماعهم على أن من ترك الرمي كله وجب عليه دم ، هو ما جاء عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما أنه قال : من نسي من نسكه شيئا ، أو تركه ، فليهرق دما ، وهذا صح عن  ابن عباس  موقوفا عليه ، وجاء عنه مرفوعا ولم يثبت . وقد روى مالك  في موطئه عن  أيوب بن أبي تميمة السختياني  ، عن  سعيد بن جبير  ، عن  ابن عباس  قال : من نسي من نسكه شيئا إلى آخره باللفظ الذي ذكرنا وهذا إسناد في غاية الصحة إلى  ابن عباس  كما ترى . وقال البيهقي  في سننه : أخبرنا  أبو زكريا بن أبي إسحاق المزكي  ، ثنا  أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب  ، ثنا  محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد الحكم ،  أنبأ ابن وهب  ، أخبرني عبد الله بن عمر  ،  ومالك بن أنس  ، وغيرهما : أن  أيوب بن أبي تميمة  ، أخبرهم عن  سعيد بن جبير  ، عن  عبد الله بن عباس  أنه قال : من نسي من نسكه شيئا ، أو تركه فليهرق دما اهـ . 

 وقال النووي  في شرح المهذب : وأما حديث : " من ترك نسكا فعليه دم   " فرواه مالك  ، والبيهقي  ، وغيرهما بأسانيد صحيحة ، عن  ابن عباس  موقوفا عليه لا مرفوعا ، ولفظه : عن مالك  ، عن أيوب  ، عن  سعيد بن جبير :  أن  ابن عباس  قال : من نسي من نسكه شيئا ، أو تركه فليهرق دما قال مالك    : لا أدري قال : ترك أم نسي قال البيهقي    : وكذا رواه  الثوري  ، عن أيوب    : من ترك شيئا من نسكه فليهرق له دما وما قال البيهقي  ، فكأنه قالهما يعني البيهقي  أن أو ليست للشك كما أشار إليه مالك  بل للتقسيم ، والمراد به يريق دما سواء ترك عمدا أو سهوا والله أعلم . انتهى كلام النووي    . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في تلخيص الحبير : حديث  ابن عباس  موقوفا عليه ومرفوعا : " من ترك نسكا فعليه دم   " ، أما الموقوف ، فرواه مالك  في الموطإ ،  والشافعي  عنه ، عن أيوب  ، عن  سعيد بن جبير  ، عنه بلفظ : " من نسي من نسكه شيئا ، أو تركه فليهرق دما   " وأما   [ ص: 473 ] المرفوع فرواه  ابن حزم  ، من طريق  علي بن الجعد ،  عن  ابن عيينة  ، عن أيوب  به ، وأعله بالراوي ، عن علي بن الجعد أحمد بن علي بن سهل المروزي  فقال : إنه مجهول ، وكذا الراوي عنه علي بن أحمد المقدسي  قال : هما مجهولان . انتهى من التلخيص . 

 فإذا علمت أن الأثر المذكور ثابت بإسناد صحيح ، عن  ابن عباس    . 

 فاعلم أن وجه استدلال الفقهاء به على سائر الدماء التي قالوا بوجوبها غير الدماء الثابتة بالنص ، أنه لا يخلو من أحد أمرين . 

 الأول : أن يكون له حكم الرفع ، بناء على أنه تعبد ، لا مجال للرأي فيه ، وعلى هذا فلا إشكال . 

 والثاني : أنه لو فرض أنه مما للرأي فيه مجال ، وأنه موقوف ليس له حكم  الرفع ، فهو فتوى من صحابي جليل لم يعلم لها مخالف من الصحابة ، وهم رضي  الله عنهم خير أسوة بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 أما اختلاف العلماء في لزوم الدم بترك جمرة ، أو رمي يوم ، أو حصاة ، أو  حصاتين إلى آخر ما تقدم : فهو من نوع الاختلاف في تحقيق المناط فمالك  مثلا القائل : بأن في الحصاة الواحدة دما يقول الحصا الواحدة داخلة في أثر  ابن عباس  المذكور  ، فمناط لزوم الدم محقق فيها ، لأنها شيء من نسكه فيتناولها قوله : من نسي  من نسكه شيئا ، أو تركه إلخ ، لأن لفظة شيئا نكرة في سياق الشرط ، فهي  صيغة عموم ، والذين قالوا : لا يلزم في الحصاة ، والحصاتين دم ، قالوا :  الحصاة ، والحصاتان لا يصدق عليهما نسك ، بل هما جزء من نسك ، وكذلك الذين  قالوا : لا يلزم في الجمرة الواحدة دم ، قالوا : رمي اليوم الواحد نسك واحد  فمن ترك جمرة في يوم لم يترك نسكا ، وإنما ترك بعض نسك ، وكذلك الذين  قالوا : لا يلزم إلا بترك الجميع قالوا : إن الجميع نسك واحد ، والعلم عند  الله تعالى .
الفرع السادس : اعلم أن جماعة من أهل العلم قالوا : يستحب رمي جمرة العقبة  راكبا إن أمكن ، ورمي أيام التشريق ماشيا في الذهاب والإياب إلا اليوم الأخير ، فيرمي فيه راكبا ، وينفر عقب الرمي وقال بعضهم : يرميه كله راكبا . 

 وأظهر الأقوال في المسألة : هو الاقتداء بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو قد رمى جمرة العقبة  راكبا ، ورمى أيام التشريق ماشيا ذهابا وإيابا ، والله تعالى أعلم . 
الفرع السابع : إذا عجز الحاج عن الرمي ، فله أن يستنيب من يرمي عنه ، وبه قال كثير   [ ص: 474 ] من أهل العلم ، وهو الظاهر . وفي الموطإ قال يحيى    : سئل مالك  ،  هل يرمى عن الصبي ، والمريض ؟ فقال : نعم ، ويتحرى المريض حين يرمى عنه ،  فيكبر وهو في منزله ، ويهريق دما ، فإن صح المريض في أيام التشريق : رمى  الذي رمي عنه ، وأهدى وجوبا انتهى من الموطإ . 

 أما الرمي عن الصبيان فهو كالتلبية عنهم ، والأصل فيه ما رواه  ابن ماجه  في سننه : حدثنا  أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ، ثنا  عبد الله بن نمير  ، عن أشعث  ، عن أبي الزبير  ، عن جابر  قال : حججنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ومعنا النساء ، والصبيان ، فلبينا عن الصبيان ، ورمينا عنهم ، ورجال إسناد  ابن ماجه  هذا ثقات معروفون إلا أشعث ، وهو ابن سوار الكندي النجار الكوفي مولى ثقيف   فقد ضعفه غير واحد ومسلم  إنما أخرج له في المتابعات ، وهو ممن يعتبر بحديثه ، كما يدل على ذلك إخراج مسلم  له في المتابعات . وروى  الدورقي  ، عن يحيى    :  أشعث بن سوار الكوفي  ثقة ، وقال  ابن عدي    : لم أجد لأشعث  متنا منكرا ، وإنما يغلط في الأحايين في الأسانيد ويخالف . وأما الرمي عن المريض ونحوه ممن كان له عذر غير الصغر فلا أعلم له مستندا من النقل إلا أن الاستنابة في الرمي ، هي غاية ما يقدر عليه والله تعالى يقول : فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم   [ 64 \ 16 ] وبعض أهل العلم يستدل لذلك بالقياس على الصبيان ، بجامع العجز في الجميع وبعضهم يقيس الرمي على أصل الحج قال النووي  في  شرح المهذب : استدل أصحابنا على جواز الاستنابة في الرمي بالقياس على  الاستنابة في أصل الحج ، قالوا : والرمي أولى بالجواز ا هـ . 

 تنبيه 

 إذا رمى النائب ، عن العاجز ، ثم زال عذر المستنيب ، وأيام الرمي باقية ، فقد قدمنا قول مالك  في  الموطإ : أنه يقضي كل ما رماه عنه النائب ، مع لزوم الدم وقال بعض أهل  العلم : لا يلزمه قضاء ما رمى عنه النائب ; لأن فعل النائب كفعل المنوب عنه  ، فيسقط به الفرض ، ولكن تندب إعادته ، وهذا هو مشهور مذهب  الشافعي    . وفي المسألة لأهل العلم غير ما ذكرنا . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله وغفر له : أظهر أقوال أهل العلم عندي في هذه المسألة :  أنه إذا زال عذر المستنيب وأيام الرمي باق بعضها : أنه يرمي جميع ما رمي  عنه ، ولا شيء عليه ; لأن الاستنابة إنما وقعت لضرورة العذر ، فإذا زال  العذر والوقت باق بعضه ، فعليه   [ ص: 475 ] أن يباشر فعل العبادة بنفسه . 

 وقد قدمنا أن أقوى الأقوال دليلا هو قول من قال : إن أيام الرمي كيوم واحد  بدليل ما قدمنا من ترخيصه صلى الله عليه وسلم للرعاء أن يرموا يوما ،  ويدعوا يوما كما تقدم إيضاحه والعلم عند الله تعالى .
الفرع الثامن : اعلم أن التحقيق في عدد الحصيات التي ترمى بها كل جمرة أنها سبع حصيات ، فمجموع الحصى سبعون حصاة سبع منها ترمى بها جمرة العقبة  يوم النحر ، والثلاث والستون الباقية تفرق على الأيام الثلاثة في كل يوم إحدى وعشرون حصاة ، لكل جمرة سبع . 

 وأحوط الأقوال في ذلك قول مالك  وأصحابه ومن وافقهم : أن من ترك حصاة واحدة كمن ترك رمي الجميع ، وقال بعض أهل العلم : يجزئه الرمي بخمس أو ست ، وقال  ابن قدامة  في المغني : والأولى ألا ينقص في الرمي عن سبع حصيات ، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رمى بسبع حصيات ، فإن نقص حصاة ، أو حصاتين فلا بأس ، ولا ينقص أكثر من ذلك نص عليه يعني أحمد  ، وهو قول مجاهد  ، وإسحاق  ، وعنه : إن رمى بست ناسيا ، فلا شيء عليه ، ولا ينبغي أن يتعمده ، فإن تعمد ذلك تصدق بشيء ، وكان  ابن عمر  يقول : ما أبالي رميت بست ، أو بسبع   . وعن أحمد    : أن عدد السبع شرط ، ونسبه إلى مذهب  الشافعي  ، وأصحاب الرأي لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رمى بسبع . وقال أبو حبة    : لا بأس بما رمى به الرجل من الحصى ، فقال  عبد الله بن عمرو    : صدق أبو حبة  ، وكان أبو حبة  بدريا   . 

 ووجه الرواية الأولى ما روى  ابن أبي نجيح  قال : سئل  طاوس  عن رجل ترك حصاة ؟ قال : يتصدق بتمرة أو لقمة ، فذكرت ذلك لمجاهد  فقال : إن أبا عبد الرحمن  لم يسمع قول سعد  قال سعد     : رجعنا من الحجة مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعضنا يقول : رميت بست  وبعضنا يقول : بسبع ، فلم يعب ذلك بعضنا على بعض   . رواه الأثرم  وغيره . انتهى كلام  ابن قدامة  في المغني . وما رواه عن أبي نجيح  قال : سئل  طاوس  إلخ رواه البيهقي  بإسناده في السنن الكبرى ، من طريق  الفريابي  ، عن  ابن عيينة  ، عن أبي نجيح    . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (340)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 476 إلى صـ 483

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : التحقيق أنه لا يجوز أقل من سبع  حصيات للروايات الصحيحة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أنه كان يرمي الجمار  بسبع حصيات . مع قوله : " خذوا عني مناسككم   " فلا ينبغي العدول عن ذلك ; لوضوح دليله وصحته ، ولأن مقابله لم يقم   [ ص: 476 ] عليه دليل يقارب دليله ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . والظاهر أن من شك في عدد ما رمى يبني على اليقين ، وروىالبيهقي  عن علي  رضي الله عنه ما يؤيده .
الفرع التاسع : اعلم أن جمهور أهل العلم على أن من غربت شمس يوم النفر الأول ، وهو بمنى  لزم المقام بمنى  ، حتى يرمي الجمار الثلاث بعد الزوال في اليوم الثالث ، ولا ينفر ليلا . وممن قال بهذا : الأئمة الثلاثة : مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وهو قول أكثر أهل العلم . وقال  ابن قدامة  في المغني : وهو قول عمر ، وجابر بن زيد  ، وعطاء  ،  وطاوس  ، ومجاهد  ،  وأبان بن عثمان  ، ومالك  ،  والثوري  ،  والشافعي  ، وإسحاق  ، وابن المنذر    . وقال ابن المنذر    : ثبت عن عمر  أنه قال : " من أدركه المساء في اليوم الثاني ، فليقم إلى الغد ، حتى ينفر مع الناس " . وخالف أبو حنيفة  الجمهور  في هذه المسألة فقال : له أن ينفر ليلة الثالث عشر من الشهر حتى يطلع  الفجر من اليوم الثالث ، فإن طلع الفجر لزمه البقاء ، حتى يرمي . 

 والأظهر عندي حجة الجمهور ; لأن الله تعالى قال : فمن تعجل في يومين   [ 2 \ 203 ] ولم يقل في يومين وليلة . 

 ووجه قول أبي حنيفة    :  هو أن من نفر بالليل فقد نفر في وقت لا يجب فيه الرمي ، بل لا يجوز فجاز  له النفر كالنهار . وقد قدمنا أيضا عن الحنفية أنهم يرون الليلة التي بعد  اليوم من أيام التشريق تابعة له ، فيجوز فيها ما يجوز في اليوم الذي قبلها  كالرمي فيها والنفر فيها إن كان يجوز في يومها . 

 والأظهر عندي : أنه لو ارتحل من منى  فغربت عليه الشمس ، وهو سائر في منى  لم يخرج منها أنه يلزمه المبيت ، والرمي ، لأنه يصدق عليه أنه غربت عليه الشمس في منى  ، فلم يتعجل منها في يومين خلافا للمشهور من مذهب  الشافعي  القائل بأن له أن يستمر في نفره ولا يلزمه المبيت والرمي . 

 والأظهر عندي أيضا : أنه لو غربت عليه الشمس ، وهو في شغل الارتحال أنه  يبيت ، ويرمي خلافا لمن قال : يجوز له الخروج منها بعد الغروب ; لأنها غربت  ، وهو مشتغل بالرحيل ، وهما وجهان مشهوران عند الشافعية ، والعلم عند الله  تعالى . 

 واعلم : أن التحقيق أن التعجل جائز ، لأهل مكة  فهم فيه كغيرهم ، خلافا لمن فرق بين المكي وغيره ، إلا لعذر ; لأن الله قال : فمن تعجل في يومين فلا إثم عليه   [ 2 \ 203 ]   [ ص: 477 ] وهو عموم شامل لأهل مكة  وغيرهم ، ولا شك أن التأخر أفضل من التعجل ; لأن فيه زيادة عمل ، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع لم يتعجل .
الفرع العاشر : اعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في المبيت في منى  ليالي أيام التشريق هل هو واجب ، أو مستحب ، مع إجماعهم على أنه مشروع ؟ فذهب مالك  ، وأصحابه : إلى أنه واجب ، ولو بات ليلة واحدة منها أو جل ليلة ، وهو خارج عن منى    . لزمه دم لأثر  ابن عباس  السابق . وروى مالك  في الموطإ ، عن نافع  أنه قال : زعموا أن  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه : كان يبعث رجالا يدخلون الناس من وراء العقبة    . وروى مالك  في الموطإ أيضا ، عن نافع  ، عن عبد الله بن عمر  رضي الله عنهما : أن  عمر بن الخطاب  قال : لا يبيتن أحد من الحاج ليالي منى  من وراء العقبة    . اهـ منه . 

 وهو دليل على وجوب المبيت ليالي أيام التشريق بمنى  كما أنه دليل على أن ما وراء جمرة العقبة  ، مما يلي مكة  ليس من منى  ، وهو معروف ، ومذهب أبي حنيفة    : هو أن عدم المبيت بمنى  ليالي منى  مكروه ، ولو بات بغير منى  لم يلزمه شيء ، عند أبي حنيفة  ، وأصحابه ، لأنهم يرون أن المبيت بمنى  لأجل أن يسهل عليه الرمي ، فلم يكن من الواجبات عندهم . ومذهب  الشافعي  في هذه المسألة : هو أن في المبيت بمنى  ليالي منى  طريقتين  ، أصحهما ، وأشهرهما فيه قولان أصحهما : أنه واجب ، والثاني : أنه سنة ،  والطريق الثاني أنه سنة قولا واحدا فعلى القول بأنه واجب ، فالدم واجب في  تركه ، وعلى أنه سنة ، فالدم سنة في تركه ، ولا يلزم عندهم الدم ، إلا في  ترك المبيت في الليالي كلها ، لأنها عندهم كأنها نسك واحد ، وإن ترك المبيت  في ليلة من الليالي الثلاث ، ففيه الأقوال المذكورة في ترك الحصاة الواحدة  عندهم أصحها أن في ترك مبيت الليلة الواحدة مدا ، والثاني : أن فيه درهما ،  والثالث : أن فيه ثلث دم كما تقدم ، وحكم الليلتين معلوم كما تقدم . 

 ومذهب الإمام أحمد  في هذه المسألة : أن المبيت بمنى  ليالي منى  واجب  ، فلو ترك المبيت بها في الليالي الثلاث . فعليه دم على الصحيح من مذهبه ،  وعنه : يتصدق بشيء ، وعنه : لا شيء عليه فإن ترك المبيت في ليلة من  لياليها ، ففيه ما في الحصاة الواحدة من الأقوال التي قدمنا ، قيل : مد ،  وقيل : درهم ، وقيل ، ثلث دم . 

 فإذا عرفت أقوال أهل العلم في هذه المسألة فاعلم أن أظهر الأقوال دليلا أن المبيت بمنى  أيام منى  نسك من مناسك الحج ، يدخل في قول  ابن عباس    : من نسي من نسكه شيئا ، أو تركه فليهرق دما   . 

 [ ص: 478 ] والدليل على ذلك ثلاثة أمور : الأول : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بات بها الليالي المذكورة ، وقال : " لتأخذوا عني مناسككم   " ، فعلينا أن نأخذ من مناسكنا البيتوتة بمنى  الليالي المذكورة . 

 الثاني : هو ما ثبت في الصحيحين : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رخص للعباس  أن يبيت بمكة  أيام منى  ، من أجل سقايته وفي رواية : أذن للعباس    . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في فتح الباري في شرح حديث الترخيص للعباس المذكور عند  البخاري  ما نصه : وفي الحديث دليل على وجوب المبيت بمنى  وأنه  من مناسك الحج ; لأن التعبير بالرخصة يقتضي أن مقابلها عزيمة ، وأن الإذن  وقع للعلة المذكورة ، وإذا لم توجد هي أو ما في معناها لم يحصل الإذن  وبالوجوب قال الجمهور : وفي قول  للشافعي  ، ورواية عن أحمد  ،  وهو مذهب الحنفية : أنه سنة ووجوب الدم بتركه مبني على هذا الخلاف ، ولا  يحصل المبيت إلا بمعظم الليل انتهى محل الغرض منه . وما ذكره من أخذ الوجوب  من الحديث المذكور واضح . 

 وقال النووي  في شرح مسلم  في الكلام على الحديث المذكور : هذا يدل لمسألتين : 

 إحداهما : أن المبيت بمنى  ليالي أيام التشريق مأمور به ، وهذا متفق عليه ، لكن اختلفوا هل هو واجب أو سنة ؟ وللشافعي قولان ، أصحهما : واجب ، وبه قال مالك  ، وأحمد  ، والثاني : سنة . وبه قال  ابن عباس  ، والحسن ، وأبو حنيفة  ،  فمن أوجبه أوجب الدم في تركه ، وإن قلنا : سنة ; لم يجب الدم بتركه ، ولكن  يستحب انتهى محل الغرض منه وكأنه يقول : إن الحديث لا يؤخذ منه الوجوب ،  ولكن يؤخذ منه مطلق الأمر به ; لأن رواية مسلم  ليس فيها لفظ الترخيص ، وإنما فيها التعبير بالإذن ، ورواية  البخاري  فيها رخص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والتعبير بالترخيص : يدل على الوجوب كما أوضحه ابن حجر  في كلامه الذي ذكرناه آنفا . 

 الأمر الثالث : هو ما قدمنا عن  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه : أنه كان يمنع الحجاج من المبيت خارج منى  ، ويرسل رجالا يدخلونهم في منى  ، وهو من الخلفاء الراشدين الذين أمرنا بالاقتداء بهم ، والتمسك بسنتهم ، والظاهر أن من ترك المبيت بمنى  لعذر لا شيء عليه ، كما دل عليه الترخيص للعباس  من أجل السقاية ، والترخيص لرعاء الإبل في عدم   [ ص: 479 ] المبيت ورمي يوم بعد يوم . 
الفرع الحادي عشر : في حكمة الرمي   . 

 اعلم أنه لا شك في أن حكمة الرمي في الجملة هي طاعة الله ، فيما أمر به وذكره بامتثال أمره على لسان نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا مسدد ، ثنا  عيسى بن يونس  ، ثنا عبيد الله بن أبي زياد  ، عن القاسم  ، عن عائشة  قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إنما جعل الطواف بالبيت وبين الصفا  والمروة  ، ورمي الجمار لإقامة ذكر الله   " ، وقال النووي  في شرح المهذب في حديث أبي داود  هذا ، وهذا الإسناد كله صحيح إلا عبيد الله  فضعفه أكثرهم ضعفا يسيرا ، ولم يضعف أبو داود  هذا الحديث ، فهو حسن عنده كما سبق . وروى الترمذي  هذا الحديث من رواية عبيد الله  هذا ، وقال هو حديث حسن ، وفي بعض النسخ : حسن صحيح ، فلعله اعتضد برواية أخرى . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : عبيد الله بن أبي زياد المذكور ، هو القداح أبو الحصين المكي  ، وقد وثقه جماعة ، وضعفه آخرون ، وحديثه هذا معناه صحيح بلا شك ، ويشهد لصحة معناه قوله تعالى : واذكروا الله في أيام معدودات   [ 2 \ 203 ] لأنه يدخل في الذكر المأمور به : رمي الجمار بدليل قوله بعده فمن تعجل في يومين فلا إثم عليه الآية [ 2 \ 203 ] ، وذلك يدل على أن الرمي شرع لإقامة ذكر الله ، كما هو واضح ، ولكن هذه الحكمة إجمالية ، وقد روى البيهقي  رحمه الله في سننه عن  ابن عباس  مرفوعا قال : لما أتى إبراهيم  خليل الله عليه السلام المناسك ، عرض له الشيطان عند جمرة العقبة  ،  فرماه بسبع حصيات ، حتى ساخ في الأرض ، ثم عرض له عند الجمرة الثانية ،  فرماه بسبع حصيات ، حتى ساخ في الأرض ، ثم عرض له في الجمرة الثالثة ،  فرماه بسبع حصيات حتى ساخ في الأرض . قال  ابن عباس  رضي الله تعالى عنهما : الشيطان ترجمون وملة أبيكم تتبعون   . انتهى بلفظه من السنن الكبرى للبيهقي  ، وقد روى هذا الحديث الحاكم  في المستدرك مرفوعا ، ثم قال : هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين ، ولم يخرجاه ، وعلى هذا الذي ذكره البيهقي  ، فذكر الله الذي يشرع الرمي لإقامته ، هو الاقتداء بإبراهيم  في عداوة الشيطان ، ورميه ، وعدم الانقياد إليه ، والله يقول : قد كانت لكم أسوة حسنة في إبراهيم الآية [ 60 \ 4 ] ، فكأن الرمي رمز وإشارة إلى عداوة الشيطان التي أمرنا الله بها في   [ ص: 480 ] قوله : إن الشيطان لكم عدو فاتخذوه عدوا   [ 35 \ 6 ] وقوله منكرا على من والاه : أفتتخذونه وذريته أولياء من دوني وهم لكم عدو الآية [ 18 \ 50 ] ، ومعلوم أن الرجم بالحجارة من أكبر مظاهر العداوة . 

 وقال النووي  في شرح  المهذب : فرع في الحكمة في الرمي ، قال العلماء : أصل العبادة الطاعة ، وكل  عبادة فلها معنى قطعا ; لأن الشرع لا يأمر بالعبث ، ثم معنى العبادة قد  يفهمه المكلف ، وقد لا يفهمه ، فالحكمة في الصلاة   : التواضع ، والخضوع ، وإظهار الافتقار إلى الله تعالى ، والحكمة في الصوم كسر النفس وقمع الشهوات ، والحكمة في الزكاة   : مواساة المحتاج ، وفي الحج : إقبال العبد أشعث أغبر من مسافة بعيدة إلى بيت فضله الله كإقبال العبد إلى مولاه ذليلا . 

 ومن العبادات التي لا يفهم معناها : السعي والرمي ، فكلف العبد بهما ليتم  انقياده ، فإن هذا النوع لا حظ للنفس فيه ، ولا للعقل ، ولا يحمل عليه إلا  مجرد امتثال الأمر ، وكمال الانقياد ، فهذه إشارة مختصرة تعرف بها الحكمة  في جميع العبادات ، والله أعلم انتهى كلام النووي    . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : ما ذكره الشيخ النووي  رحمه  الله : من أن حكمة السعي والرمي غير معقولة المعنى غير صحيح فيما يظهر لي  والله تعالى أعلم ، بل حكمة الرمي ، والسعي معقولة ، وقد دل بعض النصوص على  أنها معقولة ، أما حكمة السعي : فقد جاء النص الصحيح ببيانها ، وذلك هو ما  رواه  البخاري  في صحيحه ، عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما في قصة ترك إبراهيم  هاجر  ، وإسماعيل  في مكة  ، وأنه وضع عندهما جرابا فيه تمر ، وسقاء فيه ماء ، وفي الحديث الصحيح المذكور : " وجعلت أم إسماعيل  ترضع إسماعيل  ،  وتشرب من ذلك الماء ، حتى إذا نفد ما في السقاء عطشت ، وعطش ابنها ، وجعلت  تنظر إليه يتلوى ، أو قال : يتلبط فانطلقت كراهية أن تنظر إليه ، فوجدت الصفا  أقرب جبل في الأرض يليها ، فقامت عليه ، ثم استقبلت الوادي تنظر هل ترى أحدا ، فلم تر أحدا ، فهبطت من الصفا  حتى إذا بلغت الوادي رفعت طرف درعها ، ثم سعت سعي الإنسان المجهود ، حتى جاوزت الوادي ، ثم أتت المروة  فقامت عليها ، ونظرت هل ترى أحدا ، فلم تر أحدا ، ففعلت ذلك سبع مرات " قال  ابن عباس    : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فذلك سعي الناس بينهما   " الحديث . وهذا الطرف الذي ذكرنا من هذا الحديث سقناه بلفظ  البخاري  رحمه الله في صحيحه ، وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث : " فذلك سعي   [ ص: 481 ] الناس بينهما   " ، فيه الإشارة الكافية إلى حكمة السعي بين الصفا  والمروة    ; لأن هاجر  سعت بينهما السعي المذكور ، وهي في أشد حاجة ، وأعظم فاقة إلى ربها ، لأن ثمرة كبدها ، وهو ولدها إسماعيل  تنظره  يتلوى من العطش في بلد لا ماء فيه ، ولا أنيس ، وهي أيضا في جوع ، وعطش في  غاية الاضطرار إلى خالقها جل وعلا ، وهي من شدة الكرب تصعد على هذا الجبل  فإذا لم تر شيئا جرت إلى الثاني فصعدت عليه لترى أحدا ، فأمر الناس بالسعي  بين الصفا  ، والمروة  ليشعروا  بأن حاجتهم وفقرهم إلى خالقهم ورازقهم كحاجة وفقر تلك المرأة في ذلك الوقت  الضيق ، والكرب العظيم إلى خالقها ورازقها ، وليتذكروا أن من كان يطيع  الله كإبراهيم  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام لا يضيعه ، ولا يخيب دعاءه وهذه حكمة بالغة ظاهرة دل عليها حديث صحيح وقد قدمنا في حديث البيهقي  المذكور حكمة الرمي أيضا فتبين بذلك أن حكمة السعي ، والرمي معروفة ظاهرة خلافا لما ذكره النووي    . والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة الثانية عشرة في مواقيت الحج والعمرة 

 اعلم أن الحج له ميقات زماني   : وهو المذكور في قوله تعالى : الحج أشهر معلومات الآية  [ 2 \ 197 ] ، وهي : شوال ، وذو القعدة ، وعشر من ذي الحجة . وقيل : وذو  الحجة مع الإجماع على فوات الحج بعدم الوقوف بعرفة قبل الفجر من ليلة النحر  ، وميقات مكاني ، والمواقيت المكانية خمسة  ; أربعة منها بتوقيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بلا خلاف بين العلماء  لثبوت ذلك في الصحيحين ، وغيرهما عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وواحد مختلف فيه  هل وقته النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أو وقته عمر  رضي الله عنه . 

 أما الأربعة المجمع على نقلها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فهي : ذو الحليفة  ، وهو ميقات أهل المدينة  ، والجحفة  وهي : ميقات أهل الشام  ، وقرن المنازل  وهو : ميقات أهل نجد  ، ويلملم  وهي ميقات أهل اليمن  ، أخرج توقيت هذه المواقيت الأربعة الشيخان في صحيحيهما ، عن  ابن عباس  ،  وابن عمر  رضي عنهم إلا أن  ابن عمر  لم يسمع من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم توقيت يلملم  لأهل اليمن  ، بل سمعه من غيره صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو مرسل صحابي ، والاحتجاج بمراسيل الصحابة معروف ، أما  ابن عباس  فقد سمع منه صلى الله عليه وسلم المواقيت الأربعة المذكورة . 

 [ ص: 482 ] فتحصل : أن ذا الحليفة  ، والجحفة  ، وقرن المنازل  اتفق الشيخان على إخراج توقيتها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، من حديث  ابن عمر  ،  وابن عباس    . وأن يلملم  اتفقا أيضا على إخراج توقيته عنهما معا ، إلا أن  ابن عباس  سمعه من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،  وابن عمر  سمعه من غيره ، كما أوضحناه ، وذو الحليفة  هو المسمى الآن بآبار علي   ، وقرن المنازل  هو المسمى الآن : بالسيل    . والجحفة  خراب الآن ، والناس يحرمون من رابغ  ، وهو قبلها بقليل ، وهو موضع معروف قديما ، وفيه يقول  عمر بن أبي ربيعة المخزومي    : 


**ولما أجزنا الميل من بطن رابغ  بدت نارها قمراء للمتنور* *

 وأما الميقات الخامس الذي اختلف العلماء فيه ، هل وقته رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أو وقته  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه ، فهو : ذات عرق  لأهل العراق  ، فقال بعض أهل العلم : توقيت ذات عرق  لأهل العراق  من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقال بعضهم : هو بتوقيت عمر  رضي الله عنه . وقال ابن حجر  في فتح الباري : كون توقيت ذات عرق  ، ليس منصوصا من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بل بتوقيت عمر  ، هو الذي قطع به  الغزالي  ، والرافعي  في شرح المسند ، والنووي  في شرح مسلم  ، وكذا وقع في المدونة لمالك  ، وصحح الحنفية ، والحنابلة ، وجمهور الشافعية ، والرافعي  في الشرح الصغير ، والنووي  في شرح المهذب : أنه منصوص . انتهى محل الغرض من فتح الباري . 

 وقال النووي  في شرح مسلم  في الكلام على ميقات ذات عرق    : واختلف العلماء ، هل صارت ميقاتهم بتوقيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أم باجتهاد  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه ؟ وفي المسألة وجهان لأصحاب  الشافعي  أصحهما ، وهو نص  الشافعي  رضي الله عنه في الأم : بتوقيت عمر  رضي الله عنه . انتهى محل الغرض منه . وقال النووي  في شرح المهذب : وممن قال إنه مجتهد فيه من السلف ،  طاوس  ،  وابن سيرين  ،  وأبو الشعثاء جابر بن زيد  ، وحكاه البيهقي  وغيره عنهم ، وممن قال من السلف إنه منصوص عليه :  عطاء بن أبي رباح  وغيره ، وحكاه ابن الصباغ  ، عن أحمد ، وأصحاب أبي حنيفة  ، وإذا عرفت اختلاف أهل العلم فيمن وقت ذات عرق  لأهل العراق  ، فهذه تفاصيل أدلتهم : 

 أما الذين قالوا : إنه باجتهاد من عمر  فاستدلوا بما رواه  البخاري  في صحيحه : حدثني  علي بن مسلم  ، حدثنا  عبد الله بن نمير  ، حدثنا عبيد الله  ، عن نافع  ، عن  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما قال : لما فتح هذان المصران أتوا عمر  فقالوا : يا أمير المؤمنين ، إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حد لأهل نجد  قرنا  ، وهو جور عن طريقنا ، وإنا إن أردنا قرنا شق علينا .   [ ص: 483 ] قال : فانظروا حذوها من طريقكم ، فحد لهم ذات عرق  ا هـ منه . قالوا : فهذا الحديث الصحيح صريح في أن توقيت ذات عرق  باجتهاد من عمر  ، وقد جاءت بذلك أيضا آثار عن بعض السلف . 

 وأما الذين قالوا : إنه بتوقيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فاستدلوا بأحاديث منها : ما رواه مسلم  في صحيحه ، وحدثني محمد بن حاتم  ،  وعبد بن حميد  ، كلاهما عن محمد بن بكر  ، قال عبد    : أخبرنا محمد  ، أخبرنا  ابن جريج  ، أخبرني أبو الزبير    : أنه سمع  جابر بن عبد الله  رضي الله عنهما ، يسأل عن المهل ؟ فقال : سمعت أحسبه رفع إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال : مهل أهل المدينة  من ذي الحليفة  ، والطريق الآخر الجحفة  ، ومهل أهل العراق  من ذات عرق  ، ومهل أهل نجد  من قرن . ومهل أهل اليمن    : من يلملم    . انتهى منه . وهذا الإسناد صحيح كما ترى إلا أنه ليس فيه الجزم برفع الحديث إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . وقال النووي  في  شرح المهذب في هذا الحديث : فهذا إسناد صحيح ، لكنه لم يجزم برفعه إلى  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : فلا يثبت رفعه بمجرد هذا ، ورواه  ابن ماجه  من رواية إبراهيم بن يزيد الخوزي  بضم الخاء المعجمة بإسناده عن جابر  مرفوعا بغير شك ، لكن الخوزي  ضعيف لا يحتج بروايته ، ورواه  الإمام أحمد  في مسنده ، عن جابر  ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بلا شك أيضا ، لكنه من رواية  الحجاج بن أرطاة  ، وهو ضعيف ، وعن عائشة    : " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقت لأهل العراق  ذات عرق    " ، رواه أبو داود  ،  والنسائي  ،  والدارقطني  ، وغيرهم بإسناد صحيح ، لكن نقل  ابن عدي  أن  أحمد بن حنبل  أنكر على أفلح بن حميد  روايته هذه ، وانفراده به مع أنه ثقة ، وعن الحارث بن عمرو السهمي الصحابي  رضي الله عنه : " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقت لأهل العراق  ذات عرق    " ، رواه أبو داود  ، وعن عطاء  ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أنه وقت لأهل المشرق ذات عرق    " رواه البيهقي  ،  والشافعي  بإسناد حسن ، عن عطاء  ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرسلا ، وعطاء  من كبار التابعين . وقد قدمنا في مقدمة هذا الشرح أن مذهب  الشافعي  الاحتجاج بمرسل كبار التابعين ، إذا اعتضد بأحد أربعة أمور : 

 منها : أن يقول به بعض الصحابة ، أو أكثر العلماء ، وهذا قد اتفق على العمل به الصحابة ، ومن بعدهم ، قالالبيهقي    : هذا هو الصحيح من رواية عطاء  أنه رواه مرسلا ، قال : وقد رواه  الحجاج بن أرطاة  ، عن عطاء  ، وغيره متصلا ، والحجاج  ظاهر الضعف . انتهى كلام النووي    . وقال صاحب نصب الراية : وأخرجه  الدارقطني  في سننه ،  وابن أبي شيبة  ،  وإسحاق بن راهويه  ،  وأبو يعلى الموصلي  في أسانيدهم ، عن حجاج  ، عن عطاء  ، عن   [ ص: 484 ] جابر    . وحجاج  لا يحتج به ، وذكر الحافظ في الفتح أن أحمد  روى هذا الحديث من طريق  ابن لهيعة  من غير شك في الرفع .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (341)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 484 إلى صـ 491
*
*
*
*
 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أظهر القولين عندي دليلا أن ذات عرق  وقتها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأهل العراق  ، والدليل على ذلك من وجهين : 

 أحدهما : أن ذلك ثابت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في أحاديث منها : ما هو  صحيح الإسناد ، ومنها : ما في إسناده كلام ، وبعضها يقوي بعضا . 

 قال أبو داود  رحمه الله في سننه : حدثنا هشام بن بهرام المدائني  ، ثنا  المعافى بن عمران  ، عن أفلح يعني : ابن حميد  ، عن  القاسم بن محمد  ، عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها : " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقت لأهل العراق  ذات عرق    " انتهى من سنن أبي داود  ، وهذا الإسناد صحيح كما ترى ; لأن طبقته الأولى هشام بن بهرام المدائني أبو محمد  ، وهو ثقة ، وطبقته الثانية  المعافى بن عمران الأزدي الفهمي أبو مسعود الموصلي  ، وهو ثقة عابد فقيه . وطبقته الثالثة أفلح بن حميد بن نافع المدني أبو عبد الرحمن ، ويقال له : ابن صغيراء  ، وهو ثقة ، وطبقته الرابعة ، والخامسة القاسم بن أبي بكر  ، عن عمته عائشة  رضي الله عنها ، فهذا إسناد في غاية الصحة كما ترى . 

 وقال  النسائي  في سننه : حدثنا  محمد بن عبد الله بن عمار الموصلي  ، قال : حدثنا أبو هاشم محمد بن علي  ، عن المعافى  ، عن أفلح بن حميد  ، عن القاسم  ، عن عائشة  قالت : " وقت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأهل المدينة    : ذا الحليفة  ، ولأهل الشام  ومصر    : الجحفة  ، ولأهل العراق    : ذات عرق  ، ولأهل نجد    : قرنا  ، ولأهل اليمن    : يلملم    " ، وهذا إسناد صحيح أيضا ; لأن طبقته الأولى  محمد بن عبد الله بن عمار الموصلي    ; وهو ثقة حافظ ، وطبقته الثانية هي أبو هاشم محمد بن علي الأسدي  ، وهو ثقة عابد ، وباقي الإسناد هو ما تقدم الآن في إسناد أبي داود  ، وكلهم ثقات كما أوضحناه الآن ، فهذا الإسناد لا شك في صحته ، ومتنه فيه التصريح بتوقيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات عرق  لأهل العراق    . 

 واعلم أن تضعيف من ضعف هذا الحديث بأن  الإمام أحمد  رحمه الله أنكر على أفلح بن حميد  ذكره في هذا الحديث لذات عرق  ، وأنه انفرد بذلك غير مسلم  لأن أفلح بن حميد  ثقة ، وزيادة العدل مقبولة ، ولا يضره انفراد  المعافى بن عمران  أيضا لأنه ثقة ، وكم من حديث صحيح غريب انفرد به ثقة ، عن ثقة ، كما هو معلوم في الأصول ، وعلم الحديث . وقال الشيخ الذهبي  رحمه الله في ميزان الاعتدال في نقد الرجال في ترجمة أفلح بن   [ ص: 485 ] حميد  المذكور : وثقه  ابن معين  ، وأبو حاتم    . وقال ابن صاعد    : كان أحمد  ينكر على أفلح بن حميد  قوله : ولأهل العراق  ذات عرق  ، وقال  ابن عدي  في الكامل : هو عندي صالح ، وهذا الحديث ينفرد به  المعافى بن عمران  ، عن أفلح  ، عن القاسم  ، عن عائشة    . 

 قلت : هو صحيح غريب . انتهى كلام الذهبي    . وتراه صرح بأن هذا الحديث صحيح غريب مع أن هذا الحديث في توقيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات عرق  لأهل العراق  له شواهد متعددة . 

 منها : حديث جابر  في صحيح مسلم  ، وإن كان لم يجزم فيه بالرفع ، لأن قوله : أحسبه رفعه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ظن من أبي الزبير  أن جابرا  رفع الحديث ، وهذا الظن يقوي الروايات ، التي فيها الجزم بالرفع . 

 ومنها : ما رواه أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا  أبو معمر عبد الله بن عمرو بن أبي الحجاج  ، حدثنا عبد الوارث  ، حدثنا عتبة بن عبد الملك السهمي  ، حدثني زرارة بن كريم    : أن الحارث بن عمرو السهمي  ، حدثه : قال : أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو بمنى  أو بعرفات  ، وقد أطاف به الناس قال : فتجيء الأعراب ، فإذا رأوا وجهه قالوا : هذا وجه مبارك ، قال : ووقت ذات عرق  لأهل العراق    . انتهى منه . وهذا الإسناد لا يقل عن درجة الحسن ; لأن طبقته الأولى :  عبد الله بن عمرو بن أبي الحجاج أبو معمر المقعد التميمي المنقري  ، وهو ثقة ثبت رمي بالقدر ، وطبقته الثانية :  عبد الوارث وهو ابن سعيد بن ذكوان العنبري  مولاهم أبو عبيدة التنوري  ، وهو ثقة ثبت رمي بالقدر ، ولم يثبت عنه ، وطبقته الثالثة : عتبة بن عبد الملك السهمي  ، وهو بصري . ذكره  ابن حبان  في الثقات ، وطبقته الرابعة : زرارة بن كريم  بن الحارث بن عمرو السهمي  ، وهو له رؤية ، وذكره  ابن حبان  في ثقات التابعين ، وطبقته الخامسة : الحارث بن عمرو السهمي الباهلي  رضي الله عنه وهو صحابي ، فهذا الإسناد لا يقل عن درجة الحسن ، وهو صالح لأن يعتضد به حديث عائشة  المتقدم عند أبي داود  ،  والنسائي  الذي قدمنا : أن إسناده صحيح ، وقد سكت أبو داود  على هذا الحديث . ومعلوم أن أبا داود  إذا سكت على حديث ، فهو صالح للاحتجاج عنده ، كما قدمناه مرارا . وقد ذكر ابن حجر  في الإصابة في ترجمة الحارث بن عمر  ، والمذكور : أن حديثه هذا صححه الحاكم  ، ولم يتعقب ذلك بشيء . وذكر  البخاري  هذا الحديث في تاريخه في ترجمة زرارة بن كريم  بالسند الذي رواه به أبو داود  ، ولم يتعقبه بشيء . 

 ومنها : ما رواه أحمد  ،  وابن أبي شيبة  ،  وإسحاق بن راهويه  ،  وأبو يعلى الموصلي  في   [ ص: 486 ] مسانيدهم ،  والدارقطني  في سننه : عن جابر    : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقت ذات عرق    : لأهل العراق  من غير شك في الرفع ، وقد قدمنا في كلام النووي  ، والزيلعي  ،  وابن حجر    : أن في إسناده  ابن لهيعة  ،  والحجاج بن أرطاة  ، وكلاهما ضعيف . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : لا شك أن رواية  الحجاج بن أرطاة  معتبر بها صالحة لاعتضاد غيرها ، ومن أجل ذلك أخرج له مسلم  في صحيحه مقرونا بغيره ، كما قاله الذهبي  في الميزان ، وقد أثنى عليه غير واحد ، وروى عنه شعبة  ، وقال : اكتبوا حديث  حجاج بن أرطاة  ، وابن إسحاق  ، فإنهما حافظان . وقال فيه  الثوري    : ما بقي أحد أعرف بما يخرج من رأسه منه ، وقال فيه  حماد بن زيد    : كان أقهر عندنا لحديثه من سفيان    . وقال فيه الذهبي  في الميزان : هو أحد الأعلام على لين في حديثه . وقال فيه الذهبي    : وأكثر ما نقم عليه التدليس ، وفيه تيه لا يليق بأهل العلم ، وقال فيه ابن حجر  في التقريب : صدوق كثير الخطإ والتدليس ا هـ . 

 وعلى كل حال : فلا شك في الاعتبار بروايته ، وصلاحها لتقوية غيرها ،  وابن لهيعة  لا شك في أن روايته تعضد غيرها ، وقد أخرج له مسلم  أيضا مقرونا بغيره . وقد قدمنا الكلام عليه . 

 وعلى كل حال فرواية الحجاج  ،  وابن لهيعة  عاضدة للرواية الصحيحة . ومنها الحديث الذي رواه عطاء  مرسلا كما قدمنا في كلام النووي  ، وقد قال : إنه رواه  الشافعي  ، والبيهقي  بإسناد حسن ، ومرسل عطاء  هذا في توقيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ذات عرق  لأهل العراق  محتج به عند الأئمة الأربعة . أما مالك  ، وأبو حنيفة  ، وأحمد  ، فالمشهور عنهم الاحتجاج بالمرسل كما قدمناه مرارا . وأما  الشافعي    : فقد قدمنا عن النووي    : أنه يعمل بمرسل التابعي الكبير إن قال به بعض الصحابة أو أكثر أهل العلم ، ومرسل عطاء  هذا أجمع على العمل به الصحابة ، فمن بعدهم إلى غير ذلك من الأدلة العاضدة ، لأن توقيت ذات عرق  لأهل العراق  من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في فتح الباري بعد أن ساق بعض طرق حديث توقيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات عرق  لأهل العراق  ما  نصه : وهذا يدل على أن للحديث أصلا ، فلعل من قال : إنه غير منصوص لم  يبلغه ، ورأى ضعف الحديث باعتبار أن كل طريق لا يخلو من مقال . انتهى محل  الغرض منه . 

 وقد بينا أن بعض روايات هذا الحديث صحيحة ، ولا يضرها انفراد بعض الثقات بها . 

 [ ص: 487 ] الأمر الثاني من الأمرين المذكورين في أول هذا المبحث : هو إنما ثبت في صحيح  البخاري  من حديث  ابن عمر  ، مما يدل على أن توقيت ذات عرق  لأهل العراق  باجتهاد من عمر  ، كما قدمناه لا يعارض هذه الأدلة التي ذكرناها على أنه منصوص لاحتمال أن عمر  لم  يبلغه ذلك ، فاجتهد فوافق اجتهاده توقيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو  رضي الله عنه معروف أنه وافقه الوحي في مسائل متعددة ، فلا مانع من أن تكون  هذه منها لا شرعا ، ولا عقلا ، ولا عادة . وأما إعلال بعضهم حديث ذات عرق  ، بأن العراق  لم تكن فتحت يومئذ فقد قال فيه  ابن عبد البر    : هي غفلة ; لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقت المواقيت لأهل النواحي قبل الفتوح ، لأنه علم أنها ستفتح ، فلا فرق في ذلك بين الشام  والعراق    . انتهى بواسطة نقل ابن حجر  في الفتح . 
فروع تتعلق بهذه المسألة 

 الفرع الأول : اعلم أن المواقيت الخمسة التي ذكرنا مواقيت أيضا لكل من مر عليها من غير أهلها ، وهو يريد النسك حجا كان أو عمرة ، ففي حديث  ابن عباس  المتفق عليه ، الذي ذكرناه في أول هذا المبحث بعد ذكر المواقيت المذكورة : " هن لهن ولمن أتى عليهن من غير أهلهن لمن كان يريد الحج والعمرة   " هذا لفظ  البخاري  في صحيحه من رواية  ابن عباس    : وفي لفظ في  البخاري  ، عن  ابن عباس    : " هن لأهلهن ولكل آت أتى عليهن من غيرهم ممن أراد الحج والعمرة   " وكلا اللفظين في صحيح مسلم  من رواية  ابن عباس  ، وهذا لا خلاف فيه بين أهل العلم . 
الفرع الثاني : اعلم أن من كان مسكنه أقرب إلى مكة  من الميقات ، فميقاته من موضع سكناه ، ففي حديث  ابن عباس  المتفق عليه المذكور آنفا : " فمن كان دونهن فمهله من أهله   " وفي رواية : " فمن كان دونهن فمن أهله   " ، وفي لفظ : " ومن كان دون ذلك فمن حيث أنشأ   " ، كل هذه الألفاظ في صحيح  البخاري  من حديث  ابن عباس  مرفوعا ، واللفظان الأخيران منها في صحيح مسلم  أيضا من حديث  ابن عباس  ، وهذا لا خلاف فيه بين أهل العلم . 
الفرع الثالث : اعلم أن أهل مكة  يهلون من مكة  ، وفي حديث  ابن عباس  المتفق عليه المذكور آنفا : " حتى أهل مكة  ، يهلون منها " ، وفي لفظ : " حتى أهل مكة  يهلون من مكة    " ، وكلا اللفظين في الصحيحين من حديث  ابن عباس  المذكور ، وهذا بالنسبة إلى الإهلال بالحج ، لا خلاف فيه بين أهل العلم إلا ما ذكره بعضهم من أن المكي يجوز له أن يحرم من أي   [ ص: 488 ] موضع من الحرم ، ولو خارجا عن مكة  وهو  ظاهر السقوط لمخالفته للنص الصريح ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأما  إهلال المكي بالعمرة ، فجماهير أهل العلم على أنه لا يهل بالعمرة من مكة  ، بل يخرج إلى الحل ، ويحرم منه ، وهو قول الأئمة الأربعة وأصحابهم ، وحكى غير واحد عليه الإجماع . 

 قال صاحب تبيين الحقائق شرح كنز الدقائق في الفقه الحنفي : الوقت لأهل مكة  الحرم في الحج ، والحل في العمرة للإجماع على ذلك . انتهى منه . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في المغني في الكلام على ميقات المكي : وإن أراد العمرة فمن الحل ، لا نعلم في هذا خلافا . انتهى منه . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في فتح الباري في الكلام على ميقات أهل مكة    : وأما المعتمر فيجب عليه أن يخرج إلى أدنى الحل ، كما سيأتي بيانه في أبواب العمرة . 

 قال المحب الطبري    : لا أعلم أحدا جعل مكة  ميقاتا للعمرة . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 وقال ابن القيم    : إن أهل مكة  لا يخرجون من مكة  للعمرة ، وظاهر صنيع  البخاري  أنه يرى إحرامهم من مكة  بالعمرة ، حيث قال : باب مهل أهل مكة  للحج والعمرة ، ثم ساق بسنده حديث  ابن عباس  المذكور ، ومحل الشاهد عنده منه المطلق للترجمة هي قوله : " حتى أهل مكة  من مكة    " فقوله في الترجمة : باب مهل أهل مكة  للحج والعمرة ، وإيراده لذلك ، حتى أهل مكة  يهلون من مكة  دليل واضح على أنه يرى أن أهل مكة  يهلون من مكة  للعمرة والحج معا كما هو واضح من كلامه . 

 وإذا علمت ذلك ، فاعلم أن دليل هذا القول هو عموم حديث  ابن عباس  المتفق عليه . الذي فيه حتى أهل مكة  يهلون من مكة  ،  والحديث عام بلفظه في الحج والعمرة ، فلا يمكن تخصيص العمرة منه إلا بدليل  يجب الرجوع إليه ، وأما القائلون : بأنه لا بد أن يخرج إلى الحل ، وهم  جماهير أهل العلم كما قدمنا ، فاستدلوا بدليلين : 

 أحدهما : ما ثبت في الصحيحين ، وغيرهما من أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر  عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر  أن يخرج بعائشة  في عمرتها من مكة  إلى التنعيم  ، وهو أدنى الحل . قالوا : فلو كان الإهلال من مكة  بالعمرة سائغا لأمرها بالإهلال من مكة  ، وأجاب المخالفون عن هذا : بأن عائشة  آفاقية والكلام في أهل مكة  لا في الآفاقيين ، وأجاب الآخرون عن هذا بأن الحديث   [ ص: 489 ] الصحيح دل على أن من مر بميقات لغيره كان ميقاتا له ، فيكون ميقات أهل مكة  في عمرتهم هو ميقات عائشة  في عمرتها ; لأنها صارت معهم عند ميقاتهم . 

 الدليل الثاني : هو الاستقراء وقد تقرر في الأصول : أن الاستقراء من  الأدلة الشرعية ، ونوع الاستقراء المعروف عندهم بالاستقراء التام حجة بلا  خلاف ، وهو عند أكثرهم دليل قطعي ، وأما الاستقراء الذي ليس بتام وهو  المعروف عندهم بإلحاق الفرد بالأغلب فهو حجة ظنية عند جمهورهم . والاستقراء التام المذكور  هو : أن تتبع الأفراد ، فيؤخذ الحكم في كل صورة منها ، ما عدا الصورة التي  فيها النزاع ، فيعلم أن الصورة المتنازع فيها حكمها حكم الصور الأخرى التي  ليست محل نزاع . 

 وإذا علمت هذا فاعلم أن الاستقراء التام أعني تتبع أفراد النسك دل على أن  كل نسك من حج ، أو قران ، أو عمرة غير صورة النزاع لا بد فيه من الجمع بين  الحل والحرم ، حتى يكون صاحب النسك زائرا قادما على البيت من خارج كما قال  تعالى : يأتوك رجالا وعلى كل ضامر الآية [ 22 \ 27 ] . فالمحرم بالحج أو القران من مكة  لا بد أن يخرج إلى عرفات     : وهي في الحل ، والآفاقيون يأتون من الحل لحجهم وعمرتهم ، فجميع صور  النسك غير صورة النزاع لا بد فيها من الجمع بين الحل والحرم ، فيعلم  بالاستقراء التام أن صورة النزاع لا بد فيها من الجمع أيضا بين الحل والحرم  ، وإلى مسألة الاستقراء المذكورة أشار في مراقي السعود بقوله : 


**ومنه الاستقراء بالجزئي على ثبوت الحكم للكلي     فإن يعم غير ذي الشقاق 
فهو حجة بالاتفاق* *إلخ 

 وقوله : فإن يعم . . . البيت : يعني أن الاستقراء إذا عم الصور كلها غير  صورة النزاع فهو حجة في صورة النزاع بلا خلاف ، والشقاق الخلاف . فقوله :  غير ذي الشقاق ؛ أي : غير محل النزاع . 

 واعلم أن جماعة من أهل العلم يقولون : إن أهل مكة  ليس  لهم التمتع ، ولا القران ، فالعمرة في التمتع ، والقران ليست لهم ، وإنما  لهم أن يحجوا بلا خلاف والعمرة منهم في غير تمتع ، ولا قران جائزة عند جل  من لا يرون عمرة التمتع ، والقران لأهل مكة  ، وممن قال : لا تمتع ، ولا قران لأهل مكة    : أبو حنيفة  ، وأصحابه ، ونقله بعض الحنفية ، عن  ابن عمر  ،  وابن عباس  ، وابن الزبير  ، وهو رأي  البخاري  رحمه الله كما ذكره في صحيحه ، ومنشأ الخلاف في أهل مكة  هل لهم تمتع ، أو قران ، أو لا ؟ هو اختلاف العلماء   [ ص: 490 ] في مرجع الإشارة في قوله تعالى : ذلك لمن لم يكن أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام فالذين قالوا : لأهل مكة  تمتع  ، وقران كغيرهم ، قالوا : الإشارة راجعة إلى الهدي ، والصوم ، ومفهومه أن  من كان أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام إذا تمتع فلا هدي عليه ، ولا صوم ، والذين  قالوا : ليس لأهل مكة  تمتع ولا قران ، قالوا : الإشارة راجعة إلى قوله : فمن تمتع   [ 2 \ 196 ] ؛ أي : ذلك التمتع لمن لم يكن أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام أما من كان أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام  ،  فلا تمتع له ، والقران داخل في اسم التمتع في عرف الصحابة ، كما تقدم  إيضاحه ، والذين قالوا هذا القول زعموا أن في الآية بعض القرائن الدالة  عليه ، منها التعبير باللام في قوله : لمن لم يكن أهله الآية  ; لأن اللام تستعمل فيما لنا لا فيما علينا ، والتمتع لنا أن نفعله ، وأن  لا نفعله بخلاف الهدي ، فهو علينا وكذلك الصوم عند العجز عن الهدي ، ومنها :  أنه جمع في الإشارة بين اللام والكاف ، وذلك يدل على شدة البعد والتمتع  أبعد في الذكر من الهدي والصوم . 

 وأجاب المخالفون : بأن الإشارة ترجع إلى أقرب مذكور وهو الهدي ، والصوم ،  وأن الإشارة إلى القريب إشارة البعيد أسلوب عربي معروف ، وقد ذكره  البخاري  عن أبي عبيدة معمر بن المثنى ، ومنه قوله : ذلك الكتاب   [ 2 ] ؛ أي : هذا القرآن . لأن الكتاب قريب ، ولذا تكثر الإشارة إليه بإشارة القريب كقوله : إن هذا القرآن يهدي للتي هي أقوم   [ 17 \ 9 ] وقوله : وهذا كتاب أنزلناه الآية [ 65 \ 92 ] وأمثال ذلك كثير في القرآن ، ومن إطلاق إشارة البعيد على القريب قول خفاف بن ندبة السلمي    : 


**فإن تك خيلي قد أصيب صميمها     فعمدا على عيني تيممت مالكا 


أقول له والرمح يأطر متنه     تأمل خفافا إنني أنا ذلكا 
**

 فقد أشار إلى نفسه إشارة البعيد ، ومعلوم أنه لا يمكن أن يكون بعيدا من نفسه قالوا : واللام تأتي بمعنى على كقوله : وإن أسأتم فلها   [ 7 \ 17 ] ؛ أي : فعليها ، وقوله تعالى : ويخرون للأذقان   [ 17 \ 109 ] ؛ أي : على الأذقان ، ومنه قول الشاعر ، وقد قدمناه في أول سورة هود : 


**هتكت له بالرمح جيب قميصه     فخر صريعا لليدين وللفم 
**

 وفي الحديث : " واشترطي لهم الولاء   " أو أن المراد ذلك الحكم بالهدي والصوم مشروع لمن لم يكن أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام    . 

 [ ص: 491 ] قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أقرب أقوال أهل العلم عندي للصواب في هذه المسألة : أن أهل مكة  لهم أن يتمتعوا ، ويقرنوا وليس عليهم هدي ; لأن قوله تعالى : فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج الآية [ 2 \ 196 ] عام بلفظه في جميع الناس من أهل مكة  ، وغيرهم ولا يجوز تخصيص هذا العموم ، إلا بمخصص يجب الرجوع إليه ، وتخصيصه بقوله : ذلك لمن لم يكن أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام لا  يجب الرجوع إليه ; لاحتمال رجوع الإشارة إلى الهدي والصوم ، لا إلى التمتع  كما أوضحناه ، وأن المكي إذا أراد العمرة خرج إلى الحل فأحرم منه ،  والدليل على هذا هو ما قدمناه من إرسال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عائشة  رضي  الله عنها مع أخيها لتحرم بعمرتها من التنعيم ، وهو نص متفق على صحته ،  وقول من قال : إن النبي أرسلها مع أخيها لتلك العمرة تطييبا لخاطرها ، لا  تقوم به حجة ألبتة ; لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يأمرها بعمرة ، وهي  نسك وعبادة إلا على الوجه المشروع لعامة الناس لاستواء جميع الناس في أحكام  التكليف ، فعمرتها المذكورة نسك قطعا ، والحالة التي أمر النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم بأداء ذلك النسك عليها لا شك أنها مشروعة لجميع الناس إلا فيما  قام دليل يجب الرجوع إليه بالخصوص ، وقصة عمرة عائشة  المذكورة لم يثبت فيها دليل على التخصيص والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
الفرع الرابع : اعلم أن من سلك إلى الحرم طريقا لا ميقات فيها فميقاته المحل المحاذي ، لأقرب المواقيت إليه ، كما يدل عليه ما قدمناه في صحيح  البخاري  من توقيت عمر ذات عرق  لأهل العراق  لمحاذاتها قرن المنازل    . وهذا لا خلاف فيه بين أهل العلم . 
الفرع الخامس : قد قدمنا في حديث  النسائي  أن الجحفة  ميقات لأهل مصر  وأهل الشام  ، وعليه فميقات أهل مصر  منصوص ، والحديث المذكور قد قدمنا أنه صحيح الإسناد . 
الفرع السادس : أظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي : أن أهل الشام  ، ومصر  مثلا إذا قدموا المدينة  ، فميقاتهم من ذي الحليفة  ، وليس لهم أن يؤخروا إحرامهم إلى ميقاتهم الأصلي الذي هو الجحفة  ، أو ما حاذاها . لظاهر حديث  ابن عباس  المتفق عليه : فهن لهن ، ولمن أتى عليهن من غير أهلهن   . وقس على ذلك . 
الفرع السابع : اعلم أن جمهور أهل العلم على أن من جاوز ميقاته من المواقيت  المذكورة غير محرم ، وهو يريد النسك أن عليه دما ، ودليله في ذلك أثر  ابن عباس  الذي   [ ص: 492 ] قدمناه موضحا : " من نسي من نسكه شيئا أو تركه فليهرق دما   " ، قالوا : ومن جاوز الميقات غير محرم ، وهو يريد النسك فقد ترك من نسكه شيئا ، وهو الإحرام من الميقات ، فيلزمه الدم . 

 وأظهر أقوال أهل العلم عندي : أنه إن جاوز الميقات ، ثم رجع إلى الميقات ،  وهو لم يحرم أنه لا شيء عليه ; لأنه لم يبتدئ إحرامه إلا من الميقات ،  وأنه إن جاوز الميقات غير محرم ، وأحرم في حال مجاوزته الميقات ، ثم رجع  إلى الميقات محرما أن عليه دما لإحرامه بعد الميقات ، ولو رجع إلى الميقات  فإن ذلك لا يرفع حكم إحرامه مجاوزا للميقات . والله تعالى أعلم . 
الفرع الثامن : في الكلام على مفهوم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث  ابن عباس  المتفق عليه ممن أراد النسك ، ومفهومه صادق بصورتين : 

 إحداهما : أن يمر إنسان على واحد من هذه المواقيت المذكورة وهو لا يريد النسك ، ولا دخول مكة  أصلا كالذي يمر بذي الحليفة  قاصدا الشام  أو نجدا  مثلا  وهذه الصورة لا خلاف في أنه لا يلزمه فيها الإحرام ، وأن مفهوم قوله : ممن  أراد النسك دالا على أنه لا إحرام عليه في هذه الصورة . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الرابع
الحلقة (342)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 492 إلى صـ 499
*
*
*
*
 والثانية : هي أن يمر على واحد من هذه المواقيت وهو لا يريد حجا ، ولا عمرة ، ولكنه يريد دخول مكة  لقضاء حاجة أخرى . 

 وهذه الصورة اختلف فيها أهل العلم ، فقال بعض أهل العلم : لا يجوز لأحد دخول مكة  بغير إحرام ، ولو كان دخوله لغرض آخر غير النسك . وقال بعضهم : إذا كان دخوله مكة  لغرض غير النسك ، فلا مانع من دخوله غير محرم ، والخلاف في هذه المسألة مشهور بين أهل العلم . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في فتح الباري : في باب دخول الحرم  ومكة  بغير إحرام في هذه المسألة : وقد اختلف العلماء في هذا . فالمشهور من مذهب  الشافعي  عدم  الوجوب مطلقا ، وفي قول : يجب مطلقا ، وفيمن يتكرر منه دخولها خلاف ، وهو  أولى بعدم الوجوب . والمشهور عن الأئمة الثلاثة : الوجوب . وفي رواية عن كل  منهم لا يجب ، وهو قول  ابن عمر  ،  والزهري  ، والحسن  ، وأهل الظاهر  ، وجزم الحنابلة باستثناء ذوي الحاجات المتكررة ، واستثنى الحنفية من كان داخل الميقات ، وزعم  ابن عبد البر  أن أكثر   [ ص: 493 ] الصحابة والتابعين على القول بالوجوب . انتهى كلام ابن حجر    . ونقل النووي  في شرح مسلم  عن  القاضي عياض    : أن هذا هو قول أكثر العلماء . 

 وإذا علمت اختلاف العلماء في هذه المسألة فهذه تفاصيل أدلتهم . أما الذين قالوا : إنه لا يجوز دخول مكة  بغير إحرام إلا للمترددين عليها كثيرا كالحطابين ، وذوي الحاجات المتكررة كالمالكية والحنابلة ، ومن وافقهم فقد استدلوا بأدلة : 

 منها قول بعضهم : إن من نذر دخول مكة  لزمه الإحرام . قالوا : ولو لم يكن واجبا لم يجب بنذر الدخول كسائر البلدان . 

 ومنها : ما رواه البيهقي  في سننه أخبرنا  أبو محمد عبد الله بن يوسف الأصبهاني  ، أنبأ  أبو سعيد بن الأعرابي  ، ثنا  سعدان بن نصر  ، ثنا  إسحاق الأزرق  ، عن عبد الملك  ، عن عطاء  ، عن  ابن عباس  أنه قال : ما يدخل مكة  أحد من أهلها ، ولا من غير أهلها إلا بإحرام ، ورواه إسماعيل بن مسلم  ، عن عطاء  ، عن  ابن عباس    : فوالله ما دخلها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا حاجا ، أو معتمرا   . انتهى من البيهقي    . وقال ابن حجر  في التلخيص : حديث  ابن عباس  لا يدخل أحد مكة  إلا محرما . رواه البيهقي  من حديثه ، وإسناده جيد ، ورواه  ابن عدي  مرفوعا من وجهين ضعيفين ،  ولابن أبي شيبة  من طريق طلحة  ، عن عطاء  ، عن  ابن عباس  ، قال : لا يدخل أحد مكة  بغير إحرام إلا الحطابين ، والعمالين ، وأصحاب منافعها   . وفيه طلحة بن عمرو  فيه ضعف . وروى  الشافعي  ، عن  ابن عيينة  ، عن عمرو  ، عن أبي الشعثاء    : أنه رأى  ابن عباس  يرد من جاوز الميقات غير محرم . ا هـ منه . 

 ومنها : أن دخول مكة  بغير إحرام مناف للتعظيم اللازم لها . 

 وأما الذين قالوا بجواز دخول مكة  بلا إحرام لمن لم يرد نسكا ، فاحتجوا بأدلة : 

 منها : ما رواه  البخاري  في صحيحه ، قال : باب دخول الحرم  ومكة  بغير إحرام . ودخل  ابن عمر  ، وإنما أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالإهلال لمن أراد الحج والعمرة ، ولم يذكر الحطابين وغيرهم . ثم ساق بسنده حديث  ابن عباس  المتفق عليه المذكور سابقا وفيه : " هن لهن ولكل آت أتى عليهن من غيرهم ممن أراد الحج والعمرة   " الحديث ، ومراد  البخاري  رحمه الله أن مفهوم قوله : ممن أراد الحج والعمرة أن من لم يرد الحج ، والعمرة لا إحرام عليه ، ولو دخل مكة    . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في الفتح في الكلام على هذا الحديث وحاصله : أنه خص   [ ص: 494 ] الإحرام بمن أراد الحج والعمرة ، واستدل بمفهوم قوله في حديث  ابن عباس    : ممن أراد الحج والعمرة ، فمفهومه أن المتردد إلى مكة  لغير قصد الحج والعمرة لا يلزمه الإحرام . انتهى محل الغرض منه ، ثم قال  البخاري  رحمه الله : حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا مالك  ، عن  ابن شهاب  ، عن  أنس بن مالك  رضي الله عنه : " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل عام الفتح وعلى رأسه المغفر فلما نزعه جاء رجل فقال : إن ابن خطل  متعلق بأستار الكعبة  فقال : اقتلوه   " انتهى منه ، فقول أنس  في هذا الحديث الصحيح : دخل عام الفتح وعلى رأسه المغفر دليل على أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل مكة  عام الفتح بغير إحرام ، كما هو واضح ، وحديث أنس  هذا أخرجه مالك  في الموطإ ، وزاد : ولم يكن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يومئذ محرما ، وأخرجه أيضا مسلم  في صحيحه باللفظ الذي ذكره  البخاري  في باب جواز دخول مكة  بغير إحرام . 

 وقال مسلم  رحمه الله في صحيحه أيضا : حدثنا  يحيى بن يحيى التميمي  ،  وقتيبة بن سعيد الثقفي  ، قال يحيى    : أخبرنا ، وقال قتيبة    : حدثنا معاوية بن عمار الدهني  ، عن أبي الزبير  ، عن  جابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري    : " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل مكة    " وقال قتيبة    : " دخل يوم فتح مكة  ، وعليه عمامة سوداء بغير إحرام   " وفي رواية قتيبة  قال : حدثنا أبو الزبير  ، عن جابر  ، وفي رواية أخرى عند مسلم  ، عن جابر  أيضا : " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل يوم فتح مكة  ، وعليه عمامة سوداء   " ، وفي رواية عند مسلم  من طريق جعفر بن عمرو بن حريث  ، عن أبيه : " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خطب الناس ، وعليه عمامة سوداء   " ، وفي لفظ لمسلم  ، عن جعفر بن عمرو بن حريث  ، عن أبيه قال : كأني أنظر إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على المنبر ، وعليه عمامة سوداء ، قد أرخى طرفيها بين كتفيه   . ولم يقل أبو بكر    : على المنبر . انتهى منه . 

 فإن قيل : في بعض هذه الأحاديث الصحيحة : أنه دخل مكة  ، وعلى رأسه المغفر ، وفي بعضها : أنه دخل وعليه عمامة سوداء . 

 فالجواب : أن العلماء جمعوا بين الروايتين . قال  القاضي عياض     : وجه الجمع بينهما أن أول دخوله كان على رأسه المغفر ، ثم بعد ذلك كان  على رأسه العمامة بعد إزالة المغفر ، بدليل قوله : خطب الناس ، وعليه عمامة  سوداء ; لأن الخطبة إنما كانت عند باب الكعبة  بعد تمام فتح مكة  ، وجمع بعض أهل العلم بينهما بأن العمامة السوداء كانت ملفوفة فوق المغفر وكانت تحت المغفر وقاية لرأسه من صدإ الحديد ، فأراد أنس  بذكر المغفر كونه دخل متهيئا للحرب ، وأراد جابر  بذكر العمامة كونه دخل غير محرم انتهى محل   [ ص: 495 ] الغرض منه من فتح الباري . وقال ابن حجر  في الفتح في قول  البخاري    : ( ودخل  ابن عمر    ) وصله مالك  رحمه الله في الموطإ عن نافع  قال : أقبل عبد الله بن عمر  من مكة  ، حتى إذا كان بقديد    - يعني بضم القاف - جاءه خبر من المدينة  ، فرجع ، فدخل مكة  بغير إحرام ا هـ منه ، وقد ذكر مالك  في الموطإ في جامع الحج بلفظ : جاءه خبر من المدينة  يدل عن الفتنة ، وباقي اللفظ كما ذكره ابن حجر    . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أظهر القولين عندي دليلا : أن من أراد دخول مكة  حرسها الله لغرض غير الحج والعمرة أنه لا يجب عليه الإحرام ، ولو أحرم كان خيرا له ; لأن أدلة هذا القول أقوى وأظهر فحديث  ابن عباس  المتفق  عليه : خص فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الإحرام بمن أراد النسك . وظاهره  أن من لم يرد نسكا فلا إحرام عليه . وقد رأيت الروايات الصحيحة بدخول النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة  يوم الفتح غير محرم ، ودخول  ابن عمر  غير محرم والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وأما قول بعض أهل العلم من المالكية وغيرهم أن دخول مكة  بغير  إحرام من خصائصه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فهو لا تنهض به حجة ; لأن المقرر في  الأصول وعلم الحديث أن فعله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يختص حكمه به إلا بدليل  يجب الرجوع إليه ، لأنه هو المشرع لأمته بأقواله ، وأفعاله ، وتقريره كما  هو معلوم . 
الفرع التاسع : في حكم تأخير الإحرام عن الميقات ، وتقديمه عليه  قد قدمنا أنه لا يجوز تأخير الإحرام عن الميقات ممن يريد حجا ، أو عمرة ،  وهذا لا خلاف فيه بين أهل العلم ، وقد قدمنا دليله ، وأما ما رواه مالك  رحمه الله في الموطإ عن نافع    : أن عبد الله بن عمر  رضي الله عنهما أهل من الفرع    . ومعلوم أن الفرع  وراء ميقات أهل المدينة  الذي هو ذو الحليفة  ، فهو محمول عند أهل العلم كما ذكره  ابن عبد البر  وغيره ، على أنه وصل الفرع  وهو لا يريد النسك فطرأت عليه نية النسك بالفرع  ، فأهل منه ، وهذا متعين ; لأن  ابن عمر  رضي  الله عنهما ممن روى المواقيت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فمن المعلوم  أنه لا يخالف ما سمعه من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وأما الإحرام من  موضع فوق الميقات ، فأكثر أهل العلم على جوازه وحكى غير واحد عليه الاتفاق .  

 واختلفوا في الأفضل من الأمرين وهما الإحرام من الميقات ، أو الإحرام من بلده إن كان أبعد من الميقات ؟ قال النووي  في شرح المهذب : أجمع من يعتد به من السلف   [ ص: 496 ] والخلف من الصحابة ، فمن بعدهم ، على أنه يجوز الإحرام من الميقات ومما فوقه . وحكى العبدري  وغيره عن داود  أنه  قال : لا يجوز الإحرام مما فوق الميقات ، وأنه لو أحرم مما قبله لم يصح  إحرامه ، ويلزمه أن يرجع ، ويحرم من الميقات . وهذا الذي قاله مردود عليه  بإجماع من قبله . انتهى كلام النووي    . 

 وحجة من قال : إن الإحرام من الميقات أفضل أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أحرم في حجته وعمرته من الميقات الذي هو ذو الحليفة  ،  وهذا مجمع عليه من أهل العلم ، وأحرم معه في حجه وعمرته أصحابه كلهم من  الميقات ، وكذلك كان يفعل بعده خلفاؤه الراشدون وغيرهم من الصحابة  والتابعين ، وجماهير العلماء ، وأهل الفضل فترك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  الإحرام في مسجده الذي صلاة فيه أفضل من ألف صلاة فيما سواه إلا المسجد  الحرام ، وإحرامه من الميقات دليل واضح لا شك فيه أن السنة هي الإحرام من  الميقات ، لا مما فوقه ، واحتج من قال : يكون الإحرام مما فوق الميقات أفضل  بما رواه أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا أحمد بن صالح  ، ثنا  ابن أبي فديك  ، عن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن يحنس  ، عن يحيى بن أبي سفيان الأخنسي  ، عن جدته حكيمة  ، عن  أم سلمة  زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنها سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " من أهل بحجة أو عمرة من المسجد الأقصى  إلى المسجد الحرام  غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر ، أو وجبت له الجنة " شك عبد الله  أيتهما قال : قال أبو داود    : يرحم الله وكيعا  أحرم من بيت المقدس  ، يعني إلى مكة    . انتهى من سنن أبي داود    . واحتج أهل هذا القول أيضا بتفسير عمر  ، وعلي  رضي الله عنهما لقوله : وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله   [ 2 \ 196 ] قالا : إتمامهما أن تحرم بهما من دويرة أهلك ، واحتجوا أيضا بما رواه مالك  في الموطإ عن الثقة عنده أن عبد الله بن عمر    : أهل من إيلياء    . وهي بيت المقدس  ، ورد المخالفون استدلال هؤلاء بأن حديث  أم سلمة    : ليس بالقوي . 

 قال النووي  في شرح المهذب : وأما حديث  أم سلمة  ، فرواه أبو داود  ،  وابن ماجه  ، والبيهقي  ، وآخرون وإسناده ليس بالقوي ، وبأن تفسير علي  ، وعمر  رضي الله عنهما للآية ، وفعل  ابن عمر  كلاهما مخالف لفعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأفعاله في حجته تفسير لآيات الحج . وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " خذوا عني مناسككم   " ، وإحرامه من الميقات مجمع عليه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أظهر القولين عندي دليلا هو  الاقتداء بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والإحرام من الميقات ، فلو كان  الإحرام قبله فيه فضل لفعله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والخير كله في اتباعه صلى  الله عليه وسلم . 

 [ ص: 497 ] وقال النووي  في  شرح المهذب ، بعد أن بين أن الإحرام من الميقات أفضل من غيره ما نصه : فإن  قيل : إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أحرم من الميقات لبيان جوازه . 

 فالجواب من أوجه : 

 أحدها : أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قد بين الجواز بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " مهل أهل المدينة  من ذي الحليفة    " . 

 الثاني : أن بيان الجواز فيما يتكرر فعله ، ففعله صلى الله عليه وسلم مرة  أو مرات يسيرة على أقل ما يجزئ بيانا للجواز ويداوم في عموم الأحوال على  أكمل الهيئات ، كما توضأ مرة في بعض الأحوال وداوم على الثلاث ، ونظائر هذا  كثيرة ، ولم ينقل أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أحرم من المدينة  ، وإنما أحرم بالحج وعمرة الحديبية  من ذي الحليفة    . 

 الثالث : أن بيان الجواز إنما يكون في شيء اشتهر أكمل أحواله بحيث يخاف أن  يظن وجوبه ، ولم يوجد ذلك هنا ، وهذا كله إنما يحتاج إليه على تقدير دليل  صريح صحيح في مقابلته ولم يوجد ذلك ، فإن حديث  أم سلمة  قد سبق أن إسناده ليس بالقوي فيجاب عنه بأربعة أجوبة : 

 الأول : أن إسناده ليس بقوي . 

 الثاني : أن فيه بيان فضيلة الإحرام من فوق الميقات ، وليس فيه أنه أفضل  من الميقات ، ولا خلاف أن الإحرام من فوق الميقات فيه فضيلة ، وإنما الخلاف  أيهما أفضل . 

 فإن قيل : هذا الجواب يبطل فائدة تخصيص المسجد الأقصى    . 

 فالجواب : أن فيه زيادة هي تبيين قدر الفضيلة فيه . 

 والثالث : أن هذا معارض لفعله صلى الله عليه وسلم المتكرر في حجته ، وعمرته ، فكان فعله المتكرر أفضل . 

 الرابع : أن هذه الفضيلة جاءت في المسجد الأقصى    ; لأن له مزايا عديدة معروفة ، ولا يوجد ذلك في غيره ، فلا يلحق به والله تعالى أعلم . انتهى كلام النووي    . ولا شك : أن مسجد النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل من المسجد الأقصى  بدليل الحديث المتفق عليه : " صلاة في مسجدي هذا خير من ألف صلاة فيما سواه ; إلا المسجد الحرام    " ، ولا خلاف بين أهل العلم في دخول المسجد الأقصى  في هذا العموم ، وتفضيل مسجد النبي  صلى  الله عليه وسلم عليه في الجملة ، فلو كان فضل المكان سببا للإحرام فيه قبل  الميقات لأحرم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مسجده ; لأنه لا يفعل إلا ما  هو الأفضل والأكمل صلوات الله وسلامه عليه ، ولا يخفى أن   [ ص: 498 ] الاقتداء بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل ، وأكمل من غيره . 
الفرع العاشر : في حكم تقديم الإحرام على ميقاته الزماني ، الذي هو أشهر الحج التي تقدم بيانها . 

 اعلم أن جماعة من أهل العلم قالت : لا يعتقد الإحرام بالحج في غير أشهر  الحج ، وأكثر من قال بهذا يقولون : إنه إن أحرم بالحج في غير أشهره ينعقد  إحرامه بعمرة لا حج ، وهذا هو مذهب  الشافعي    . قال النووي  في شرح المهذب : وبه قال عطاء  ،  وطاوس  ، ومجاهد  ،  وأبو ثور    . ونقله الماوردي  عن عمر  ،  وابن مسعود  ، وجابر  ،  وابن عباس  ، وأحمد    . وقال  الأوزاعي    : يتحلل بعمرة . وقال  ابن عباس    : لا يحرم بالحج إلا في أشهره . وقال داود    : لا ينعقد . وقال النخعي  ،  والثوري  ، ومالك  ، وأبو حنيفة  ، وأحمد    : يجوز قبل أشهر الحج ، ولكن يكره قالوا : فأما الأعمال فلا تجوز قبل أشهر الحج بلا خلاف ، واحتج لهم بقوله تعالى : يسألونك عن الأهلة قل هي مواقيت للناس والحج    [ 2 \ 189 ] فأخبر سبحانه وتعالى أن الأهلة كلها مواقيت للناس والحج ;  ولأنها عبادة تدخلها النيابة ، وتجب الكفارة في إفسادها ، فلم تخص بوقت  كالعمرة ، ولأن الإحرام بالحج يصح في زمان لا يمكن إيقاع الأفعال فيه ; وهو  شوال ، فعلم أنه لا يختص بزمان . قالوا : ولأن التوقيت ضربان توقيت مكان  وزمان . وقد ثبت أنه لو تقدم إحرامه على ميقات المكان صح ، فكذا الزمان  قالوا : وأجمعنا على أنه لو أحرم بالحج قبل أشهره انعقد لكن اختلفنا ، هل  ينعقد حجا أو عمرة ؟ فلو لم ينعقد حجا لما انعقد عمرة . انتهى محل الغرض من  كلام النووي    . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : ومن العجيب عندي أن يستدل عالم بمثل هذه الأدلة التي هي في غاية السقوط كما ترى ; لأن آية : قل هي مواقيت للناس والحج ليس  معناها : أن كل شهر منها ميقات للحج ، ولكن أشهر الحج إنما تعلم بحساب  جميع الأشهر ; لأنه هو الذي يتميز به وقت الحج من غيره ، ولأن هذه الأدلة  التي لا يعول عليها في مقابلة آية محكمة من كتاب الله صريحة في توقيت الحج  بأشهر معلومات هي قوله تعالى : الحج أشهر معلومات فمن فرض فيهن الحج فلا رفث ولا فسوق ولا جدال في الحج   [ 2 \ 197 ] فتجاهل هذا النص القرآني ، ومعارضته بما رأيت من الغرائب كما ترى . 

 [ ص: 499 ] والتحقيق  الذي يدل عليه القرآن هو قول من قال : إن الحج لا ينعقد في غير زمنه ، كما  أن الصلاة المكتوبة لا ينعقد إحرامها قبل وقتها ، وانقلاب إحرامه عمرة له  وجه من النظر ، ويستأنس له بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر أصحابه  المحرمين بالحج الذين لم يسوقوا هديا أن يقلبوا حجهم الذي أحرموا به عمرة ،  وبأن من فاته الحج تحلل من إحرامه للحج بعمرة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (343)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 3 إلى صـ 10
*
*
**المجلد الخامس
*
*[ ص: 3 ] المسألة الثانية عشرة في التلبية في بيان أول وقتها ووقت انتهائها وفي حكمها وكيفية لفظها ومعناها : 

 أما لفظها : فقد ثبت في الصحيحين من حديث  ابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - وفي صحيح  البخاري  ، من حديث عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - ومسلم  من حديث جابر  أن  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يقول في تلبيته ، إذا أهل محرما " لبيك  اللهم لبيك ، لبيك لا شريك لك لبيك ، إن الحمد والنعمة لك والملك لا شريك  لك   " ورواية  البخاري  عن عائشة  المذكورة إلى قوله : " إن الحمد والنعمة لك " وقد أجمع المسلمون على لفظ التلبية المذكورة في حديث  ابن عمر  المتفق عليه . 

 وحديث جابر  عند مسلم  ،  عند الإحرام بالحج أو العمرة . ولكن اختلفوا في الزيادة عليه بألفاظ فيها  تعظيم الله ، ودعاؤه ، ونحو ذلك فكره بعضهم : الزيادة ، على تلبية رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وحكاه  ابن عبد البر  ، عن مالك  قال : وهو أحد قولي  الشافعي  ، انتهى منه بواسطة نقل ابن حجر  في " الفتح " . 

 وقال آخرون : لا بأس بالزيادة المذكورة ، واستحب بعضهم الزيادة المذكورة . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر لي في هذه المسألة : أن  الأفضل هو الاقتداء بالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والاقتصار على لفظ  تلبيته الثابت في الصحيحين وغيرهما ; لأن الله تعالى يقول : لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة   [ 33 \ 21 ] وهو - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " لتأخذوا عني مناسككم   " وأن الزيادة المذكورة لا بأس بها . والدليل على ذلك من وجهين : 

 أحدهما : ما رواه مسلم  في صحيحه ، عن  ابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - بعد أن ساق حديثه بلفظ تلبية النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المذكورة قال : قال نافع    : كان عبد الله    - رضي الله عنه - يزيد مع هذا : لبيك لبيك وسعديك ، والخير بيديك لبيك ، والرغباء إليك ، والعمل   . وقال مسلم   [ ص: 4 ]   - رحمه الله - في صحيحه أيضا بعد أن ساق حديثه ، بتلبية رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن  ابن عمر  من رواية ابنه سالم    - رضي الله عنه - وكان عبد الله بن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - يقول : كان  عمر بن الخطاب     - رضي الله عنه - يهل بإهلال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من هؤلاء  الكلمات ويقول : لبيك اللهم لبيك ، لبيك وسعديك ، والخير في يديك والرغباء  إليك والعمل   . ، ا هـ . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في " الفتح " بعد أن ذكر الرواية عن عمر  وابنه عبد الله  ، فعرف أن  ابن عمر  اقتدى في ذلك بأبيه ، ا هـ . 

 ومعلوم أن الزيادة على تلبية النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم   - لو كان فيها محذور ، لما فعلها أمير المؤمنين  عمر بن الخطاب  وابنه عبد الله    - رضي الله عنهما - . 

 الوجه الثاني : هو ما ثبت في صحيح مسلم  في حديث جابر  الطويل ، فإن فيه ما نصه : فأهل  بالتوحيد : " لبيك اللهم لبيك ، لبيك لا شريك لك لبيك ، إن الحمد والنعمة  لك والملك لا شريك لك " ، وأهل الناس بهذا الذي يهلون به فلم يرد رسول الله  - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عليهم شيئا منه   . انتهى محل الغرض من حديث جابر  المذكور ، وهو واضح في أنهم يزيدون على تلبيته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ويقرهم على ذلك ، ولم ينكره عليهم كما ترى . 

 وأما أول وقتها    : فأظهر أقوال أهل العلم فيه : أنه أول الوقت ، الذي يركب فيه مركوبه عند  إرادة ابتداء السير لصحة الأحاديث الواردة ، بأنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  أهل حين استوت به راحلته . 

 قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : باب من أهل حين استوت به راحلته قائمة : حدثنا أبو عاصم  ، أخبرنا  ابن جريج  قال : أخبرني  صالح بن كيسان  ، عن نافع  ، عن  ابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - : قال : أهل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين استوت به راحلته قائما   . 

 باب الإهلال مستقبل القبلة ، وقال أبو معمر    : حدثنا عبد الوارث  ، حدثنا أيوب  ، عن نافع  قال : كان  ابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - : إذا صلى بالغداة بذي الحليفة  ،  أمر براحلته فرحلت ، ثم ركب ، فإذا استوت به استقبل القبلة قائما ، ثم  يلبي حتى يبلغ الحرم ، ثم يمسك ، حتى إذا جاء ذا طوى بات به ، حتى يصبح ،  فإذا صلى الغداة اغتسل ، وزعم أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فعل ذلك    . تابعه إسماعيل  عن أيوب  في الغسل : حدثنا  سليمان بن داود أبو الربيع  ، حدثنا فليح  ، عن نافع  قال : كان  ابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - إذا أراد الخروج إلى مكة  ادهن بدهن ، ليس له رائحة طيبة ، ثم يأتي مسجد الحليفة  ، فيصلي ثم يركب ، وإذا استوت به راحلته قائمة أحرم ، ثم قال : هكذا رأيت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يفعل   . انتهى من صحيح  البخاري    . 

 [ ص: 5 ] فهذه الروايات الصحيحة الثابتة ، عن  ابن عمر     - رضي الله عنهما - : أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أحرم حين استوت به  راحلته قائمة واضحة فيما ذكرنا ، من أن أول وقت الإحرام عندما يركب حالة  شروعه في السير من الميقات . 

 وقال مسلم  في صحيحه : حدثنا يحيى بن يحيى  ، قال : قرأت على مالك  عن  موسى بن عقبة  ، عن  سالم بن عبد الله  أنه سمع أباه - رضي الله عنه - يقول : بيداؤكم هذه التي تكذبون على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيها ما أهل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلا من عند المسجد يعني : ذا الحليفة    . وحدثناه  قتيبة بن سعيد  ، حدثنا  حاتم يعني : ابن إسماعيل  ، عن  موسى بن عقبة  ، عن سالم  قال : كان  ابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - إذا قيل له : الإحرام من البيداء  قال : البيداء  التي  تكذبون فيها على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما أهل رسول الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - إلا من عند الشجرة ، حين قام به بعيره . وفي لفظ  لابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - عند مسلم    : فإني لم أر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يهل حتى تنبعث به راحلته . وفي لفظ له أيضا عند مسلم  قال : كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا وضع رجله في الغرز ، وانبعثت به راحلته قائمة أهل من ذي الحليفة    . وفي مسلم  عنه ألفاظ أخرى متعددة بهذا المعنى ، ومراد  ابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - بكذبهم على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الإحرام من البيداء  هو ما رواه  البخاري  ، من حديث  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - بلفظ : فأصبح بذي الحليفة  ركب راحلته ، حتى استوى على البيداء  أهل هو وأصحابه   . الحديث ، وما رواه  البخاري    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه أيضا ، عن  أنس بن مالك  بلفظ قال : صلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ونحن معه بالمدينة  الظهر أربعا والعصر بذي الحليفة  ركعتين ، ثم بات بها ، حتى أصبح ، ثم ركب حتى استوت به على البيداء    : حمد الله وسبح ، وكبر ، ثم أهل بحج وعمرة ، وأهل الناس بهما ، الحديث . ومراد  ابن عمر  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أهل محرما حين استوت به راحلته قائمة من منزله بذي الحليفة  ، قبل أن يصل البيداء  ، ووجه الجمع بين حديث  ابن عمر  ، وحديث  ابن عباس  ، وأنس  معروف عند أهل الحديث ، وهو أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ابتدأ إهلاله حين استوت به راحلته قائمة فسمعه قوم ، ثم لما استوت به على البيداء  أعاد تلبيته فسمعه آخرون لم يسمعوا تلبيته الأولى فحدث كل واحد منهم بما سمع . 

 وقال بعضهم : أحرم في مصلاه فسمعه بعضهم ، ولم يسمعه  ابن عمر  ، حتى استوت به راحلته ، وجزم  ابن عمر  أنه ما أهل حتى استوت به راحلته يدل على أنه علم أنه لم يهل حتى استوت به ، فالأحاديث متفقة ومراد  ابن عمر  بالإنكار والتكذيب خاص بمن زعم أنه   [ ص: 6 ] لم يلب قبل وصوله البيداء  ، وهذا الجمع ذكره ابن حجر  ، عن أبي داود  ، والحاكم  ، وقال ابن حجر  في " الفتح " : فائدة البيداء  هذه فوق علمي ذي الحليفة  ، لمن صعد من الوادي ، قاله أبو عبيد البكري  وغيره . انتهى منه . 

 وإذا عرفت مما ذكرنا أول وقت التلبية ، وأنه وقت انعقاد الإحرام ، فاعلم  أن الصحيح الذي قام عليه الدليل : أن الحاج لا يقطع التلبية حتى يشرع في  رمي جمرة العقبة  ، وقال بعض أهل العلم : حتى ينتهي رميه إياها . 

 والدليل على أن هذا القول هو الصواب دون غيره من أقوال أهل العلم هو ما ثبت في صحيح مسلم  من حديث  الفضل بن العباس    - رضي الله عنهما - وكان رديف النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في حجة الوداع من مزدلفة  إلى منى  ، ففي لفظ لمسلم  عن  الفضل بن عباس    : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يزل يلبي حتى بلغ الجمرة    . وقوله في هذا الحديث الصحيح : حتى بلغ الجمرة ، هو حجة من قال : يقطع  التلبية ، عند الشروع في الرمي ; لأن بلوغ الجمرة هو وقت الشروع في الرمي .  وفي لفظ مسلم  ، عن الفضل  أيضا أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يزل يلبي ، حتى رمى جمرة العقبة    " وقوله في هذا الحديث " حتى رمى جمرة العقبة    " هو حجة من قال : يلبي حتى ينتهي رميه ، وفي صحيح مسلم  من حديث  عبد الله بن مسعود    - رضي الله عنه - من طريق عبد الله بن يزيد  قال : قال عبد الله    : ونحن بجمع سمعت الذي أنزلت عليه سورة " البقرة " ، يقول في هذا المقام : " لبيك اللهم لبيك " وجمع هي المزدلفة    . وهذا الحديث الصحيح يدل على تلبية النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بمزدلفة  بعد الرجوع من عرفة  ، وفي لفظ  لابن مسعود  عند مسلم  أيضا : قال عبد الله    : أنسي الناس أم ضلوا سمعت الذي أنزلت عليه سورة " البقرة " يقول في هذا المكان : " لبيك اللهم لبيك " وفي لفظ عنه أيضا عند مسلم  ، من رواية عبد الرحمن بن يزيد   والأسود بن يزيد  قالا : سمعنا  عبد الله بن مسعود  يقول بجمع : سمعت الذي أنزلت عليه سورة " البقرة " هاهنا يقول " لبيك اللهم لبيك " ثم لبى ولبينا معه   . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : فهذه النصوص الصحيحة ، تدل على عدم قطع التلبية ، والأظهر أنه يقطعها عند الشروع في رمي العقبة  ، وأن رواية مسلم    : حتى رمى جمرة العقبة  ، يراد به الشروع في رميها ، لا الانتهاء منه . 

 ومن القرائن الدالة على ذلك : ما ثبت في الروايات الصحيحة من التكبير مع  كل حصاة ، فظرف الرمي لا يستغرق غير التكبير ، مع الحصاة لتتابع رمي  الحصيات . 

 [ ص: 7 ] قال الزرقاني  في " شرح الموطأ " ،  ولابن خزيمة  عن الفضل    : أفضت مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فلم يزل يلبي ، حتى رمى جمرة العقبة  يكبر مع كل حصاة ، ثم قطع التلبية مع آخر حصاة ، قال  ابن خزيمة    : حديث صحيح مفسر لما أبهم في الرواية الأخرى ، وأن المراد بقوله : حتى رمى جمرة العقبة  ، أتم رميها ، ا هـ . وعلى تقدير صحة هذه الرواية لا ينبغي العدول عنها . 

 وإذا علمت الصحيح الذي دلت عليه النصوص ، فاعلم أن في وقت انتهاء الرمي مذاهب للعلماء غير ما ذكرنا . فقد روي عن  سعد بن أبي وقاص  ، وعائشة    : أنه يقطع التلبية إذا راح إلى الموقف ، وعن علي  ،  وأم سلمة    : أنهما كانا يلبيان حتى تزول الشمس يوم عرفة  ، وهذا قريب من قول سعد  وعائشة  ، وكان الحسن  يقول : يلبي حتى يصلي الغداة يوم عرفة  ، ومذهب مالك  أنه يقطعها إذا زاغت الشمس من يوم عرفة  ، وقد روى مالك    - رحمه الله - في " الموطأ " عن  جعفر بن محمد  ، عن أبيه : أن  علي بن أبي طالب    - رضي الله عنه - كان يلبي بالحج ، حتى إذا زاغت الشمس من يوم عرفة  ، قطع التلبية   . قال مالك    : وذلك الأمر الذي لم يزل عليه أهل العلم ببلدنا ، ا هـ . وروى مالك  في " الموطأ " أيضا عن عبد الرحمن بن القاسم  ، عن أبيه ، عن عائشة  زوج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أنها كانت تترك التلبية إذا رجعت إلى الموقف ، وروي في " الموطأ " أيضا عن نافع  ، عن  ابن عمر    : أنه كان يقطع التلبية في الحج إذا انتهى إلى الحرم . حتى يطوف بالبيت . وبين الصفا  والمروة    . ثم يلبي حتى يغدو من منى  إلى عرفة    . فإذا غدا ترك التلبية . وكان يترك في العمرة ، إذا دخل الحرم ، ا هـ . 

 والتحقيق أنه لا يقطعها ، إلا إذا رمى جمرة العقبة  ؛ لدلالة حديث  الفضل بن عباس  الثابت في الصحيح على ذلك دلالة واضحة ، ودلالة حديث  ابن مسعود  الثابت في الصحيح على تلبية النبي بمزدلفة  أيضا ، ولم يثبت في كتاب الله ، ولا سنة نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شيء يخالف ذلك ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وأما حكم التلبية فقد اختلف فيه أهل العلم اختلافا معروفا ، قال ابن حجر  في " فتح الباري " : لم يتعرض المصنف لحكم التلبية ، وفيها مذاهب أربعة ، يمكن توصيلها إلى عشرة . 

 الأول : أنها سنة من السنن لا يجب بتركها شيء ، وهو قول  الشافعي  وأحمد    . 

 ثانيها : واجبة ، ويجب بتركها دم حكاه الماوردي  عن  ابن أبي هريرة  من الشافعية  ،   [ ص: 8 ] وقال : إنه وجد  للشافعي  نصا يدل عليه ، وحكاه  ابن قدامة  عن بعض المالكية ، والخطابي  عن مالك  وأبي حنيفة    . وأغرب النووي  فحكى عن مالك  أنها سنة ، ويجب بتركها دم ، ولا يعرف ذلك عندهم إلا أن ابن الجلاب  قال : التلبية في الحج مسنونة غير مفروضة ، وقال ابن التين    : يريد أنها ليست من أركان الحج وإلا فهي واجبة ، ولذلك يجب بتركها الدم ، ولو لم تكن واجبة لم يجب ، وحكى ابن العربي    : أنه يجب عندهم بترك تكرارها دم ، وهذا قدر زائد على أصل الوجوب . 

 ثالثها : واجبة لكن يقوم مقامها فعل يتعلق بالحج ، كالتوجه على الطريق ، وبهذا صدر  ابن شاس  من  المالكية كلامه في الجواهر له ، وحكى صاحب الهداية من الحنفية مثله ، لكن  زاد القول الذي يقوم مقام التلبية من الذكر ، كما في مذهبهم من أنه لا يجب  لفظ معين ، وقال ابن المنذر    : قال أصحاب الرأي : إن كبر أو هلل أو سبح ينوي بذلك الإحرام ، فهو محرم . 

 رابعها : أنها ركن في الإحرام لا ينعقد بدونها حكاه  ابن عبد البر  عن  الثوري  ، وأبي حنيفة  ، وابن حبيب  من المالكية ، والزبير  من الشافعية ، وأهل الظاهر  قالوا : هي نظيرة تكبيرة الإحرام للصلاة ، ويقويه ما تقدم من بحث ابن عبد السلام  ، عن حقيقة الإحرام ، وهو قول عطاء  ، أخرجه  سعيد بن منصور  بإسناد صحيح عنه ، قال : التلبية فرض الحج ، وحكاه ابن المنذر  عن  ابن عمر   وطاوس  ، وعكرمة  ، وحكى النووي  عن داود  أنه لا بد من رفع الصوت بها ، وهذا قدر زائد على أصل كونها ركنا . انتهى من " فتح الباري " . 

 وإذا عرفت مذاهب أهل العلم في حكم التلبية ، فاعلم أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لبى كما ذكرنا وقال : " لتأخذوا عني مناسككم    " فعلينا أن نأخذ عنه من مناسكنا التلبية ، وهذا القدر هو الذي قام عليه  الدليل : أما كونها مسنونة أو مستحبة أو واجبة يصح الحج بدونها ، وتجبر بدم  فكل ذلك لم يرد فيه دليل خاص ، والخير كله في اتباعه - صلى الله عليه وسلم  - والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وأما معنى التلبية   : فهي من لبى بمعنى : أجاب ، فلفظة : لبيك مثناة على قول  سيبويه  والجمهور ، وتثنيتها للتكثير : أي إجابة لك بعد إجابة ، ولزوما لطاعتك ، وقال يونس بن حبيب البصري     : لبيك : اسم مفرد لا مثنى ، قال : وإنما انقلبت ألفه ياء لاتصالها  بالضمير ، كما قلبت ألف لدى ، وإلى ، وعلى في حالة الاتصال بالضمير فتقول :  لديك ، وإليك وعليك بإبدال الألف ياء ، والأظهر قول  سيبويه  ، وجمهور أهل اللغة . 

 ومما يدل على ذلك أنه سمع في كلام العرب ثبوت الياء مع الإضافة للاسم الظاهر   [ ص: 9 ] لا الضمير كما في قول الشاعر ، وهو أعرابي من بني أسد    : 


**دعوت لما نابني مسورا فلبى فلبى يدي مسور* *

 وقال  ابن الأنباري    : ثنوا لبيك كما ثنوا حنانيك : أي تحننا بعد تحنن ، وقال القاضي عياض     : اختلفوا في معنى لبيك واشتقاقها ، فقيل معناها : اتجاهي وقصدي إليك ،  مأخوذ من قولهم : داري تلب دارك أي تواجهها ، وقيل معناها محبتي لك مأخوذ  من قولهم : امرأة لبة ، إذا كانت محبة لولدها عاطفة عليه ، وقيل معناها :  إخلاصي لك مأخوذ من قولهم : حب لباب ، إذا كان خالصا محضا ، ومن ذلك لب  الطعام ولبابه ، وقيل معناها : أنا مقيم على طاعتك ، وإجابتك مأخوذ من  قولهم : لب الرجل بالمكان ، وألب به إذا أقام فيه ، قال  ابن الأنباري    : 

 وبهذا قال الخليل    . وقيل في لبيك : أي قربا منك ، وطاعة ، والإلباب : القرب ، وقال أبو نصر معناه : أنا ملب بين يديك أي : خاضع . انتهى كلام عياض  ، مع تصرف وحذف يسير بواسطة نقل النووي  في " شرح مسلم    " ، وما قاله الشيخ عياض    - رحمه الله - يدور حوله كلام أهل اللغة في معنى التلبية ، وبقية ألفاظ التلبية معانيها ظاهرة . 

 واعلم أن لفظة لبيك ملازمة للإضافة لضمير المخاطب ، وشذ إضافتها للظاهر ;  كما تقدم قريبا ، وشذ أيضا إضافتها لضمير الغائب كقول الراجز : إنك لو  دعوتني ودوني زوراء ذات متزع بيون لقلت لبيه لمن يدعوني . 
فروع تتعلق بهذه المسألة 

 الفرع الأول : اعلم أنه ينبغي للرجال رفع أصواتهم بالتلبية ، لما رواه مالك  في " الموطأ " ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وأصحاب السنن ،  وابن حبان  ، والحاكم    . من حديث خلاد بن السائب الأنصاري  ، عن أبيه السائب بن خلاد بن سويد    - رضي الله عنه - : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " أتاني جبريل  فأمرني أن آمر أصحابي أن يرفعوا أصواتهم بالتلبية   " ، ا هـ . 

 ولفظ مالك  في موطئه : " أتاني جبريل  فأمرني أن آمر أصحابي ، أو من معي أن يرفعوا أصواتهم بالتلبية أو بالإهلال   " يريد أحدهما . وقال الترمذي  في  هذا الحديث : حديث حسن صحيح ، وجمهور أهل العلم على أن هذا الأمر المذكور  في الحديث للاستحباب ، وذهب الظاهرية إلى أنه للوجوب ، والقاعدة المقررة في  الأصول مع الظاهرية ، وهي أن   [ ص: 10 ] الأمر يقتضي الوجوب إلا لدليل صارف عنه ، وأما النساء فلا ينبغي لهن رفع الصوت بالتلبية كما عليه جماهير أهل العلم . 

 قال مالك  في موطئه : إنه سمع أهل العلم يقولون : ليس على النساء رفع الصوت بالتلبية ، لتسمع المرأة نفسها ، وعلل بعض أهل العلم خفض المرأة صوتها بالتلبية ، بخوف الافتتان بصوتها . 

 وقال الرافعي  في شرحه  الكبير المسمى : " فتح العزيز في شرح الوجيز " : وإنما يستحب الرفع في حق  الرجل ، ولا يرفع حيث يجهد ويقطع صوته ، والنساء تقتصرن على إسماع أنفسهن ،  ولا يجهرن كما لا يجهرن بالقراءة في الصلاة . 

 قال القاضي الروياني    : ولو رفعت صوتها بالتلبية لم يحرم ; لأن صوتها ليس بعورة خلافا لبعض أصحابنا ، ا هـ . وذكر نحوه النووي  عن الروياني  ثم قال : وكذا قال غيره : لا يحرم لكن يكره ، صرح به الدارمي  ، والقاضي أبو الطيب  والبندنيجي  ، ويخفض الخنثى صوته كالمرأة ذكره صاحب البيان وهو ظاهر . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أما المرأة الشابة الرخيمة الصوت ،  فلا شك أن صوتها من مفاتن النساء ولا يجوز لها رفعه بحال ، ومن المعلوم أن  الصوت الرخيم من محاسن النساء ومفاتنها ، ولأجل ذلك يكثر ذكره في التشبيب  بالنساء ، كقول غيلان ذي الرمة    : 
**لها بشر مثل الحرير ومنطق رخيم الحواشي لا هراء ولا نزر     وعينان قال الله كونا فكانتا 
فعولان بالألباب ما تفعل الخمر* *

 فتراه جعل الصوت الرخيم من محاسن النساء ، كالبشرة الناعمة ، والعينين الحسنتين ، وكقول قعنب ابن أم صاحب    : 
**وفي الخدود لو أن الدار جامعة     بيض أوانس في أصواتها غنن 
**

** 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (344)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 11 إلى صـ 18
*

*
 فتراه جعل الصوت الأغن من جملة المحاسن ، وهذا أمر معروف لا يمكن الخلاف  فيه ، وقد قال جل وعلا مخاطبا لنساء النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهن خير  أسوة لنساء المسلمين فلا تخضعن بالقول فيطمع الذي في قلبه مرض وقلن قولا معروفا لأن تليين الصوت وترخيمه يدل على الاهتمام بالريبة كإبداء غيره من محاسن المرأة للرجال كما قال الشاعر : 

 [ ص: 11 ] 
**يحسبن من الكلام زوانيا     ويصدهن عن الخنا الإسلام 
**

 الفرع الثاني : اعلم أنه يستحب الإكثار من التلبية في دوام الإحرام ،  ويتأكد استحبابها في كل صعود وهبوط ، وحدوث أمر من ركوب ، أو نزول ، أو  اجتماع رفاق ، أو فراغ من صلاة وعند إقبال الليل والنهار ، ووقت السحر ،  وغير ذلك من تغاير الأحوال ، وعلى هذا أكثر أهل العلم . 

 قال صاحب المهذب : يستحب أن يكثر من التلبية ، ويلبي عند اجتماع الرفاق ،  وفي كل صعود وهبوط ، وفي أدبار الصلوات ، وإقبال الليل والنهار ، لما روى جابر    - رضي الله عنه - قال : كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يلبي إذا رأى ركبا أو صعد أكمة أو هبط واديا ، وفي أدبار المكتوبة وآخر الليل   . انتهى محل الغرض منه . ولم يتكلم النووي  في شرحه للمهذب على حديث جابر  المذكور ، وقال ابن حجر  في " التلخيص الحبير " في حديث جابر  المذكور : هذا الحديث ذكره الشيخ في المهذب ، وبيض له النووي  ، والمنذري  ، وقد رواه  ابن عسكر  في تخريجه لأحاديث المهذب من طريق  عبد الله بن محمد بن ناجية  في فوائده بإسناد له إلى جابر  قال : " كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يلبي إذا لقي ركبا   " فذكره ، وفي إسناده من لا يعرف ، وروى  الشافعي  ، عن  سعيد بن سالم  ، عن عبد الله بن عمر  ، عن نافع  عن  ابن عمر  أنه كان يلبي راكبا ، ونازلا ، ومضطجعا   . وروى  ابن أبي شيبة  من رواية ابن سابط  قال : كان السلف يستحبون التلبية في أربعة مواضع   : في دبر الصلاة ، وإذا هبطوا واديا أو علوه ، وعند التقاء الرفاق ، وعند خيثمة  نحوه وزاد : وإذا استقلت بالرجل راحلته . انتهى من التلخيص . 

 وقال مالك  في " الموطأ " : سمعت بعض أهل العلم يستحب التلبية دبر كل صلاة ، وعلى كل شرف من الأرض . ويستأنس لحديث جابر  المذكور بقول  البخاري  ، باب التلبية : إذا انحدر في الوادي ، ثم ساق بسنده الحديث عن  ابن عباس  وفيه قال : " أما موسى  كأني أنظر إليه ، إذا انحدر في الوادي يلبي   " وقال في " الفتح " في شرح هذا الحديث ، وفي الحديث : أن التلبية في بطون الأودية من سنن المرسلين ، وأنها تتأكد عند الهبوط كما تتأكد عند الصعود . 

 الفرع الثالث : اعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في استحباب التلبية في حال طواف القدوم والسعي بعده ، وممن قال إنه لا يلبي في طواف القدوم ، والسعي بعده : مالك  وأصحابه ، وهو الجديد الصحيح من قولي  الشافعي  ، وقال  ابن عيينة    : ما رأيت أحدا يقتدى به يلبي   [ ص: 12 ] حول البيت إلا  عطاء بن السائب  ، وممن أجاز التلبية في طواف القدوم : أحمد  ، وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وبه يقول  ابن عباس  ،  وعطاء بن السائب  ،  وربيعة بن أبي عبد الرحمن  ،  وابن أبي ليلى  ،  والشافعي    . وروي عن  سالم بن عبد الله  أنه قال : لا يلبي حول البيت ، وقال  ابن عيينة    : ما رأينا أحدا يقتدى به يلبي حول البيت ، إلا  عطاء بن السائب  ، وذكر أبو الخطاب    : أنه لا يلبي ، وهو قول  للشافعي    ; لأنه مشتغل بذكر يخصه ، فكان أولى . انتهى محل الغرض من " المغني " ، وقد قدمنا لك أن القول الجديد الأصح في مذهب  الشافعي    : أنه لا يلبي خلافا لما يوهمه كلام صاحب المغني ، وروى مالك  في موطئه عن نافع    : أن عبد الله بن عمر  كان يقطع التلبية في الحج إذا انتهى إلى الحرم . حتى يطوف بالبيت . وبين الصفا  والمروة    . ثم يلبي حتى يغدو من منى  إلى عرفة    . فإذا غدا ترك التلبية . وكان يترك التلبية في العمرة ، إذا دخل الحرم   . انتهى من " الموطأ " ، وروى مالك  في " الموطأ " أيضا عن  ابن شهاب  ، أنه كان يقول : كان عبد الله بن عمر  لا يلبي ، وهو يطوف بالبيت انتهى منه ، وقد روي عن  ابن عمر  أيضا خلاف هذا ، فقد ذكر ابن حجر  في " التلخيص " : أن  ابن أبي شيبة  أخرج من طريق  ابن سيرين  عن  ابن عمر  أنه كان إذا طاف بالبيت لبى   . 

 الفرع الرابع : اعلم أنه لا خلاف بين من يعتد به من أهل العلم في أن المحرم يلبي في المسجد الحرام ، ومسجد الخيف  بمنى  ، ومسجد نمرة  بقرب عرفات    ; لأنها مواضع نسك . واختلفوا في التلبية فيما سوى ذلك من المساجد . 

 وأظهر القولين عندي : أنه يلبي في كل مسجد ، إلا أنه لا يرفع صوته رفعا يشوش على المصلين ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 الفرع الخامس : أظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي : أن المحرم يلبي في كل مكان في الأمصار وفي البراري ، ونقل النووي  عن العبدري  أنه قال به أكثر الفقهاء . خلافا لمن قال : التلبية مسنونة في الصحاري ، ولا يعجبني أن يلبي في المصر ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
المسألة الثالثة عشرة 

فيما يمتنع بسبب الإحرام على المحرم حتى يحل من إحرامه 

 فمن ذلك ما صرح الله بالنهي عنه في كتابه في قوله : فمن فرض فيهن الحج فلا رفث ولا فسوق ولا جدال في الحج   [ 2 \ 197 ] والصيغة في قوله : فلا رفث ولا فسوق ولا جدال  [ ص: 13 ] صيغة  خبر أريد بها الإنشاء : أي فلا يرفث ولا يفسق ، ولا يجادل ، وقد تقرر في  فن المعاني أن الصيغة قد تكون خبرية ، والمراد بها الإنشاء لأسباب منها  التفاؤل كقولك : رحم الله زيدا ، فالصيغة خبرية ، والمراد بها إنشاء الدعاء  له بالرحمة ، ومنها إظهار تأكيد الإتيان بالفعل ، وإلزام ذلك ; كقوله  تعالى : هل أدلكم على تجارة تنجيكم من عذاب أليم تؤمنون بالله الآية [ 61 \ 10 - 11 ] : أي آمنوا بالله بدليل جزم الفعل في قوله يغفر لكم ذنوبكم ويدخلكم الآية [ 61 \ 12 ] فهو مجزوم بالطلب المراد بالخبر في قوله تؤمنون بالله أي : آمنوا بالله ، يغفر لكم ذنوبكم ; كقوله قاتلوهم يعذبهم الله الآية [ 9 \ 14 ] تعالوا أتل الآية  [ 6 \ 151 ] ، ونحو ذلك . فالمسوغ لكون الصيغة في الآية خبرية ، هو إظهار  التأكد ، واللزوم في الإتيان بالإيمان فعبر عنه بصيغة الخبر ، لإظهار أنه  يتأكد ويلزم أن يكون كالواقع بالفعل المخبر عن وقوعه ، وكقوله تعالى : والوالدات يرضعن أولادهن الآية [ 2 \ 233 ] ، وقوله : والمطلقات يتربصن بأنفسهن الآية [ 2 \ 228 ] . فالمراد الأمر بالإرضاع ، والتربص وقد عبر عنه بصيغة خبرية لما ذكرنا ، كما هو معروف في فن المعاني . 

 والأظهر في معنى الرفث في الآية أنه شامل لأمرين : 

 أحدهما : مباشرة النساء بالجماع ومقدماته . 

 والثاني : الكلام بذلك كأن يقول المحرم لامرأته : إن أحللنا من إحرامنا  فعلنا كذا وكذا ، ومن إطلاق الرفث على مباشرة المرأة كجماعها قوله تعالى : أحل لكم ليلة الصيام الرفث إلى نسائكم   [ 2 \ 187 ] فالمراد بالرفث في الآية : المباشرة بالجماع ومقدماته ، ومن إطلاق الرفث على الكلام قول العجاج    : 


**ورب أسراب حجيج كظم عن اللغا ورفث التكلم 

**وقد قدمنا هذا البيت في سورة " المائدة " ، وعن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - أنه لما أنشد وهو محرم قال الراجز : 


**وهن يمشين بنا هميسا     إن تصدق الطير ننك لميسا 
**

 فقيل له : أترفث ، وأنت محرم ؟ قال : إنما الرفث : ما روجع به النساء ، وفي لفظ : ما قيل من ذلك عند النساء   . 

 والأظهر في معنى الفسوق في الآية أنه شامل لجميع أنواع الخروج عن طاعة الله تعالى ،   [ ص: 14 ] والفسوق في اللغة : الخروج ، ومنه قول العجاج : يهوين في نجد وغورا غائرا فواسقا عن قصدها جوائرا 

 يعني بقوله : فواسقا عن قصدها : خوارج عن جهتها التي كانت تقصدها . 

 والأظهر في الجدال في معنى الآية : أنه المخاصمة والمراء : أي لا تخاصم صاحبك وتماره حتى تغضبه ، وقال بعض أهل العلم : معنى ولا جدال في الحج    : أي لم يبق فيه مراء ولا خصومة ; لأن الله أوضح أحكامه على لسان رسوله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - ومن ذلك ما صرح الله بالنهي عنه في كتابه ، من حلق  شعر الرأس في قوله تعالى : ولا تحلقوا رءوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله   [ 2 \ 196 ] ، ومن ذلك تغطية المحرم الذكر رأسه لما ثبت في الصحيح ، من حديث  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال في المحرم الذي خر عن راحلته فوقصته فمات : " لا تخمروا رأسه فإن الله يبعثه يوم القيامة ملبيا   " ، وفي رواية في صحيح مسلم    : " ولا تخمروا رأسه ولا وجهه فإنه يبعث يوم القيامة ملبيا   " وهذا الحديث في صحيح مسلم  بألفاظ  متعددة في بعضها الاقتصار على النهي عن تخمير الرأس ، وفيها النهي عن  تخمير الرأس والوجه ، وفي بعضها : النهي عن مسه بطيب ، وفي بعضها : النهي  عن أن يقربوه طيبا وأن يغطوا وجهه ، وكل ذلك ثابت ، وهو نص صريح في منع  تغطية المحرم الذكر رأسه أو وجهه ، أما المرأة فإنها تغطي رأسها ، ولا تغطي  وجهها ، إلا إذا خافت نظر الرجال الأجانب إليه ، كما سيأتي إن شاء الله  تعالى . ومن ذلك لبس كل شيء محيط بالبدن ، أو بعضه ، وكل شيء يغطي الرأس  كما تقدم قريبا : فلا يجوز للمحرم لبس القميص ، ولا العمامة ، ولا السراويل  ، ولا البرنس ، ولا القباء ، ولا الخف إلا إذا لم يجد نعلا فإنه يجوز له  لبس الخفين ، ويلزمه أن يقطعهما أسفل من الكعبين ، وكذلك إذا لم يجد إزارا :  فله أن يلبس السراويل على الأصح فيهما . 

 وكذلك لا يجوز له أن يلبس ثوبا مسه ورس أو زعفران . وهذه أدلة منع ما ذكر . 

 قال  البخاري    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا مالك  ، عن نافع  ، عن عبد الله بن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - : أن رجلا قال : يا رسول الله ، ما يلبس المحرم من الثياب ؟ قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا  يلبس القمص المحرم ، ولا العمائم ، ولا السراويلات ، ولا البرانس ، ولا  الخفاف ، إلا أحد لا يجد نعلين فليلبس خفين وليقطعهما أسفل من الكعبين ،  ولا تلبسوا من الثياب شيئا مسه الزعفران أو ورس   " انتهى من صحيح  البخاري    . 

 [ ص: 15 ] وقال  مسلم بن الحجاج    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثنا يحيى بن يحيى  ، قال : قرأت على مالك  عن نافع  ، عن  ابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - : أن  رجلا سأل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ما يلبس المحرم من الثياب ؟  فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " لا تلبسوا القمص ، ولا العمائم ،  ولا السراويلات ، ولا البرانس ، ولا الخفاف ، إلا أحد لا يجد النعلين  فليلبس الخفين وليقطعهما أسفل من الكعبين ، ولا تلبسوا من الثياب شيئا مسه  الزعفران ولا الورس   " . وأخرج مسلم    - رحمه الله - هذا الحديث عن  ابن عمر  أيضا من طريق ابنه سالم    . وأخرج بعضه أيضا من طريق  عبد الله بن دينار    . ثم قال مسلم    : حدثنا يحيى بن يحيى  ،  وأبو الربيع الزهراني  ،  وقتيبة بن سعيد  جميعا ، عن حماد  ، قال يحيى    : أخبرنا  حماد بن زيد  ، عن عمرو  ، عن  جابر بن زيد  ، عن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - قال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو يخطب يقول : " السراويل لمن لم يجد الإزار ، والخفان لمن لم يجد النعلين " يعني : المحرم   . وقد ذكر مسلم  هذا الحديث من طرق ، عن  عمرو بن دينار  ، عن  جابر بن زيد  ، عن  ابن عباس  ، وزاد شعبة  في روايته ، عن عمرو    : يخطب بعرفات    . 

 وأخرج  البخاري  نحوه عن  ابن عباس  أيضا ، قال مسلم    - رحمه الله - : وحدثنا  أحمد بن عبد الله بن يونس  ، حدثنا زهير  ، حدثنا أبو الزبير  ، عن جابر    - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " من لم يجد نعلين ، فليلبس خفين ، ومن لم يجد إزارا فليلبس سراويل   " انتهى من صحيح مسلم  ، وهو يدل دلالة واضحة على جواز لبس السراويل للمحرم ، الذي لم يجد إزارا ، كجواز لبس الخفين لمن لم يجد نعلين ، وفي حديث  ابن عباس  ، وجابر  المذكورين زيادة على حديث  ابن عمر    : وهي جواز السراويل لمن لم يجد إزارا ، وهذه الزيادة يجب قبولها ، خلافا لمن منع قبولها ، وإطلاق الخفين في حديث  ابن عباس  ، وجابر  المذكورين يجب تقييده بما في حديث  ابن عمر  من قطعهما أسفل من الكعبين ; لوجوب حمل المطلق على المقيد ، ولا سيما إذا اتحد حكمهما وسببهما كما هنا ، كما هو مقرر في الأصول . 

 فأظهر الأقوال دليلا : أنه لا يجوز لبس الخفين ، إلا في حالة عدم وجود  النعلين ، وأن قطعهما حتى يكونا أسفل من الكعبين لا بد منه ، وأن لبس  السراويل جائز للمحرم الذي لم يجد إزارا ، خلافا لمن ذهب إلى غير ذلك . 

 وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : وأما حديث  ابن عمر  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " لا يلبس المحرم القميص ، ولا السراويلات ، ولا البرنس ، ولا العمامة ، ولا الخف ، إلا   [ ص: 16 ] ألا يجد نعلين فليلبس الخفين وليقطعهما حتى يكونا أسفل من الكعبين ولا يلبس من الثياب ما مسه ورس أو زعفران   " فرواه  البخاري  ومسلم  هكذا ، وزاد البيهقي  وغيره فيه : " ولا يلبس القباء " وقال البيهقي    : هذه الزيادة صحيحة محفوظة ، انتهى منه وهو دليل على منع لبس القباء للمحرم . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في " فتح الباري " في شرحه لحديث  ابن عمر  المذكور : زاد  الثوري  في روايته ، عن أيوب  ، عن نافع  في هذا الحديث : " ولا القباء " ، أخرجه عبد الرزاق  ، ورواه  الطبراني  من وجه آخر عن  الثوري  ، وأخرجه  الدارقطني  ، والبيهقي  من طريق  حفص بن غياث  ، عن عبد الله بن عمر  ، عن نافع  أيضا  . انتهى محل الغرض منه . وهذا الذي ذكرنا من تحريم اللباس المذكور إنما هو  في حق الرجال ، وأما النساء فلهن أن يلبسن ما شئن من أنواع الثياب ، إلا  أنهن لا يجوز لهن أن ينتقبن ، ولا أن يلبسن القفازين ; لأن إحرام المرأة في  وجهها وكفيها . 

 وقد قال  البخاري    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثنا عبد الله بن يزيد  ، حدثنا الليث  ، حدثنا نافع  ، عن عبد الله بن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - قال : قام رجل فقال : يا رسول الله ، ماذا تأمرنا أن نلبس من الثياب . . . الحديث ، وفيه " ولا تنتقب المرأة المحرمة ، ولا تلبس القفازين   " تابعه  موسى بن عقبة  ، وإسماعيل بن إبراهيم بن عقبة  ،  وجويرية  ، وابن إسحاق  في النقاب والقفازين ، وقال عبد الله    : ولا ورس ، وكان يقول : لا تنتقب المرأة ولا تلبس القفازين ، وقال مالك  عن نافع  عن  ابن عمر    : لا تنتقب المحرمة ، وتابعه  ليث بن أبي سليم    . انتهى من صحيح  البخاري    . 

 وقال أبو داود    - رحمه الله - في سننه بعد أن ساق حديث  ابن عمر  المتقدم : حدثنا  قتيبة بن سعيد  ، ثنا الليث  ، عن نافع  ، عن  ابن عمر  ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بمعناه . وزاد : " ولا تنتقب المرأة الحرام ، ولا تلبس القفازين   " . وفي لفظ عن  ابن عمر  ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " المحرمة لا تنتقب ولا تلبس القفازين   " وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " في هذا الحديث : وأما حديث  ابن عمر  أن  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهى النساء في إحرامهن عن القفازين ،  والنقاب ، وما مسه الورس ، والزعفران من الثياب وليلبسن بعد ذلك ما أحببن  من أنواع الثياب من معصفر أو خز أو حرير ، أو حليا ، أو سراويل ، أو قميصا ،  أو خفا ، فرواه أبو داود  بإسناد حسن ، وهو من رواية محمد بن إسحاق  صاحب المغازي ، إلا أنه قال : حدثني نافع  عن  ابن عمر  وأكثر ما أنكر على  ابن إسحاق  التدليس ، وإذا قال المدلس : حدثني ،   [ ص: 17 ] احتج به على المذهب الصحيح المشهور . انتهى منه . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في "  التلخيص " : حديث أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهى النساء في إحرامهن عن  النقاب ، وليلبسن بعد ذلك ما أحببن من ألوان الثياب معصفرا ، أو خزا ، أو  حليا ، أو سراويل ، أو قميصا ، أو خفا . رواه أبو داود  والحاكم  والبيهقي  من حديث  ابن عمر  ، واللفظ لأبي داود  زاد فيه بعد قوله : عن النقاب : " وما مس الزعفران والورس من الثياب وليلبسن بعد ذلك   " . ورواه أحمد  إلى قوله " من الثياب " ، ومن ذلك استعمال المحرم الطيب في بدنه ، أو ثيابه ،  والطيب هو ما يتطيب به ، ويتخذ منه الطيب ، كالمسك ، والكافور ، والعنبر ،  والصندل ، والورس ، والزعفران ، والورد ، والياسمين ونحو ذلك ، والأصل في  منع استعمال الطيب للمحرم هو ما قدمنا في حديث  ابن عمر  المتفق عليه من نهيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن لبس ما مسه الزعفران ، والورس من الثياب في الإحرام ، وما قدمنا من حديث مسلم  في الذي وقع عن راحلته فأوقصته فمات . ففي لفظ في صحيح مسلم    : فأمر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يغسل بماء وسدر وأن يكفن في ثوبين ، ولا يمس طيبا ، الحديث . وفي لفظ في صحيح مسلم    : فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " اغسلوه  ولا تقربوه طيبا ، ولا تغطوا وجهه فإنه يبعث يوم القيامة يلبي " ، فقوله :  " ولا يمس طيبا " في الرواية الأولى نكرة في سياق النفي وقوله : " ولا  تقربوه طيبا   " في الرواية الثانية نكرة في سياق النهي ، وكلتاهما  من صيغ العموم ، كما هو مقرر في الأصول فهو يدل على منع جميع أنواع الطيب  للمحرم ، وترتيبه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على ذلك بالفاء . 

 قوله : " فإنه يبعث يوم القيامة ملبيا    " دليل على أن علة منع ذلك الطيب كونه محرما ملبيا ، والدلالة على العلة  المذكورة هي من دلالة مسلك الإيماء والتنبيه ، كما هو معروف في الأصول .  ومن ذلك عقد النكاح ، فإنه لا يجوز للمحرم أن يتزوج ، ولا أن يزوج غيره  بولاية أو وكالة ، وسيأتي الخلاف في تزويج المحرم غيره بالولاية العامة إن  شاء الله تعالى .
وكون إحرام أحد الزوجين أو الولي مانعا من عقد النكاح ، هو الذي عليه أكثر أهل العلم . وعزاه النووي  في " شرح المهذب " لجماهير العلماء من الصحابة والتابعين فمن بعدهم . وقال : وهو مذهب  عمر بن الخطاب  ، وعثمان  ، وعلي  ،  وزيد بن ثابت  ،  وابن عمر  ،  وابن عباس  ،  وسعيد بن المسيب  ،  وسليمان بن يسار  ،  والزهري  ، ومالك  ، وأحمد ،  والشافعي  ، وإسحاق  ، وداود  ، وغيرهم . وقال في " شرح مسلم    " : قال مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وجمهور العلماء من الصحابة ، فمن بعدهم : لا يصح نكاح المحرم ، ا هـ . وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " . وروي ذلك عن عمر  وابنه ،  وزيد بن ثابت    - رضي الله عنهم - وبه   [ ص: 18 ] قال  سعيد بن المسيب  ،  وسليمان بن يسار  ،  والزهري  ، والأوزاعي ، ومالك  ،  والشافعي  ، ا هـ . 

 وذهبت جماعة أخرى من أهل العلم إلى أن إحرام أحد الزوجين ، أو الولي ، ليس مانعا من عقد النكاح ، وممن قال بهذا القول : أبو حنيفة  ، وهو مروي عن الحكم  ،  والثوري  ، وعطاء  ، وعكرمة  ، وعزاه صاحب " المغني " ،  لابن عباس  ، والظاهر أن عزو هذا القول الأخير  لابن عباس  أصح من عزو النووي  له القول الأول كما ذكرناه عنه آنفا كما سترى : ما يدل على ذلك إن شاء الله تعالى . 

 وإذا علمت أقوال أهل العلم في الإحرام بحج أو عمرة ، هل هو مانع من عقد  النكاح ، أو لا ؟ ، فهذه أدلتهم . أما الجمهور القائلون : بأن الإحرام مانع  من النكاح ، فاستدلوا بما رواه مسلم    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثنا يحيى بن يحيى  قال : 

 قرأت على مالك  ، عن نافع  ، عن نبيه بن وهب  أن عمر بن عبيد الله  أراد أن يزوج طلحة بن عمر  ، بنت شيبة بن جبير    . فأرسل إلى  أبان بن عثمان  يحضر ذلك وهو أمير الحج . فقال أبان : سمعت  عثمان بن عفان    - رضي الله عنه - يقول : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا تنكح المحرم ، ولا ينكح ولا يخطب   "   . 

 وحدثنا  محمد بن أبي بكر المقدمي  ، حدثنا  حماد بن زيد  ، عن أيوب  ، عن نافع    . حدثني نبيه بن وهب  ، قال : بعثني  عمر بن عبيد الله بن معمر  ، وكان يخطب بنت شيبة بن عثمان  على ابنه . فأرسلني إلى  أبان بن عثمان  وهو على الموسم . فقال : ألا أراه أعرابيا : " إن المحرم لا ينكح ولا ينكح   " ، أخبرنا بذلك عثمان  عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وحدثني أبو غسان المسمعي  ، حدثنا عبد الأعلى    ( ح ) ، وحدثني أبو الخطاب زياد بن يحيى  ، حدثنا محمد بن سواء    . قالا جميعا : حدثنا سعيد  عن مطر  ،  ويعلى بن حكيم  ، عن نافع  ، عن نبيه بن وهب  ، عن  أبان بن عثمان  ، عن  عثمان بن عفان    - رضي الله عنه - : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " لا ينكح المحرم ، ولا ينكح ولا يخطب   "   . 

 وحدثنا  أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ،  وعمرو الناقد  ،  وزهير بن حرب    . جميعا عن  ابن عيينة    . قال زهير    : حدثنا  سفيان بن عيينة  عن  أيوب بن موسى  ، عن نبيه بن وهب  ، عن  أبان بن عثمان  ، عن عثمان  يبلغ به النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال " المحرم لا ينكح ولا يخطب   " . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (345)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 19 إلى صـ 26
*

*
 حدثنا عبد الملك بن شعيب بن الليث  ، حدثني أبي عن جدي ، حدثني خالد بن يزيد  ، حدثني  سعيد بن أبي هلال  ، عن نبيه بن وهب    : أن  عمر بن عبيد الله بن معمر  أراد   [ ص: 19 ] أن ينكح ابنه طلحة  بنت شيبة بن جبير  في الحج ،  وأبان بن عثمان  يومئذ أمير الحج ، فأرسل إلى أبان    : إني أردت أن أنكح طلحة بن عمر    . فأحب أن تحضر ذلك ، فقال له أبان : ألا أراك عراقيا جافيا ! إني سمعت  عثمان بن عفان  يقول : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا ينكح المحرم   "   . 

 وحدثنا  أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ،  وابن نمير  ،  وإسحاق الحنظلي  جميعا ، عن  ابن عيينة  ، قال  ابن نمير    : حدثنا  سفيان بن عيينة  ، عن  عمرو بن دينار  ، عن أبي الشعثاء    : أن  ابن عباس  أخبره : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تزوج ميمونة  وهو محرم ، زاد  ابن نمير    : فحدثت به  الزهري  فقال : أخبرني  يزيد بن الأصم    : أنه نكحها وهو حلال ، وحدثنا يحيى بن يحيى  ، أخبرنا داود بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن  عمرو بن دينار  ، عن  جابر بن زيد أبي الشعثاء  ، عن  ابن عباس  أنه قال : تزوج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ميمونة  وهو محرم   . 

 حدثنا  أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ، حدثنا  يحيى بن آدم  ، حدثنا  جرير بن حازم  ، حدثنا أبو فزارة  ، عن  يزيد بن الأصم  ، حدثتني  ميمونة بنت الحارث    : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تزوجها وهو حلال . قال : وكانت خالتي وخالة  ابن عباس    . انتهى من صحيح مسلم    . وحديث عثمان  المذكور في صحيح مسلم  رواه أيضا مالك  ، وأحمد  ، وأصحاب السنن . وقال  أبو عيسى الترمذي  بعد أن ساقه : حديث عثمان  حديث حسن صحيح ، والعمل على هذا عند بعض أصحاب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - منهم :  عمر بن الخطاب  ،  وعلي بن أبي طالب  ،  وابن عمر  ، وهو قول بعض فقهاء التابعين ، وبه يقول مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وإسحاق  ، لا يرون أن يتزوج المحرم . وقالوا : إن نكح فنكاحه باطل . وحديث  يزيد بن الأصم  عن ميمونة  المذكور في صحيح مسلم    : " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نكحها وهو حلال   " رواه أيضا الترمذي  ، وأبو داود  ،  وابن ماجه  ،  والإمام أحمد  ، وقال الترمذي    : حدثنا قتيبة  ، ثنا  حماد بن زيد  عن  مطر الوراق  ، عن  ربيعة بن أبي عبد الرحمن  ، عن  سليمان بن يسار  ، عن أبي رافع  قال : " تزوج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ميمونة  ، وهو حلال وبنى بها وهو حلال وكنت أنا الرسول فيما بينهما   " . قال أبو عيسى    : هذا حديث حسن ، لا نعلم أحدا أسنده غير  حماد بن زيد  عن  مطر الوراق  ، عن ربيعة    . وروى  مالك بن أنس  عن ربيعة  ، عن  سليمان بن يسار    : " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تزوج ميمونة  وهو حلال   " رواه مالك  مرسلا ، ورواه أيضا  سليمان بن بلال  عن ربيعة  مرسلا . انتهى محل الغرض منه . وحديث أبي رافع  هذا رواه أيضا  الإمام أحمد  ، وروى مالك    - رحمه الله - في موطئه ، عن نافع  أن عبد الله بن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - كان يقول : لا ينكح المحرم ، ولا يخطب على نفسه ، ولا على غيره   . وفي " الموطأ " أيضا ، عن مالك  أنه بلغه : أن سعيد بن   [ ص: 20 ] المسيب   وسالم بن عبد الله  ،  وسليمان بن يسار  سئلوا عن نكاح المحرم ؟ فقالوا : لا ينكح المحرم ، ولا ينكح   . وفي " الموطأ " أيضا عن مالك  ، عن  داود بن الحصين    : أن أبا غطفان بن طريف المري  ، أخبره أن أباه طريفا  ، تزوج امرأة وهو محرم . فرد  عمر بن الخطاب    - رضي الله عنه - نكاحه . وحديث أبي غطفان بن طريف  ، هذا رواه أيضا  الدارقطني  ، وروى  الإمام أحمد  عن  ابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - أنه سئل عن امرأة أراد أن يتزوجها رجل ، وهو خارج من مكة  ، فأراد أن يعتمر أو يحج ؟ فقال : لا تتزوجها ، وأنت محرم ، نهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عنه ، انتهى منه بواسطة نقل المجد  في " المنتقى " . 

 فهذا هو حاصل أدلة من قال : بأن الإحرام مانع من عقد النكاح ، وأما الذين  قالوا : بأن الإحرام لا يمنع عقد النكاح ، فقد استدلوا بما رواه الشيخان في  صحيحيهما ، وأصحاب السنن ،  والإمام أحمد  عن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تزوج ميمونة  وهو محرم   " ،  وللبخاري    : " تزوج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ميمونة  وهو محرم ، وبنى بها وهو حلال وماتت بسرف    " ، ا هـ . 

 قالوا : فهذا الحديث المتفق عليه ، عن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - فيه التصريح بأنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تزوج ميمونة  وهو محرم ، والله تعالى يقول : لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة    [ 33 \ 21 ] وهو المشرع لأمته بأقواله ، وأفعاله ، وتقريره صلوات الله  وسلامه عليه ، فلو كان تزويج المحرم حراما لما فعله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  واحتج الجمهور القائلون بمنع نكاح المحرم بالأحاديث المتقدمة ، قالوا :  ثبت في صحيح مسلم  من حديث  عثمان بن عفان    - رضي الله عنه - أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " لا ينكح المحرم ، ولا ينكح ، ولا يخطب " وصيغة النفي في قوله : " لا ينكح ، ولا ينكح ، ولا يخطب   " يراد بها النهي ; كقوله تعالى : فلا رفث ولا فسوق ولا جدال في الحج أي  : لا ترفثوا ، ولا تفسقوا ، ولا تجادلوا في الحج ، وإيراد الإنشاء بصيغة  الخبر أبلغ من إيراده بصيغة الإنشاء ; كما هو مقرر في المعاني . 

 والحديث دليل صحيح من قول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على منع نكاح  المحرم وهو معتضد بما ذكرنا معه من الأحاديث ، والآثار الدالة على منع نكاح  المحرم . وأجاب الجمهور القائلون : يمنع إحرام أحد الزوجين أو الولي عقد  النكاح عن حديث  ابن عباس  المذكور ، بأجوبة . 

 [ ص: 21 ] واعلم أولا : أن المقرر في الأصول : أنه إذا اختلف نصان وجب الجمع بينهما إن أمكن ، وإن لم يمكن وجب الترجيح . 

 وإذا عرفت هذه المقدمة فاعلم أن من أجوبتهم عن حديث  ابن عباس  المذكور ، أنه يمكن الجمع بينه وبين حديث ميمونة  ، وأبي رافع    : " أنه تزوجها وهو حلال   " ووجه الجمع في ذلك ، هو أن يفسر قول  ابن عباس     : أنه تزوجها وهو محرم بأن المراد بكونه محرما في الشهر الحرام ، وقد  تزوجها - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الشهر الحرام ، وهو ذو القعدة عام سبع في  عمرة القضاء ، كما ذكره  البخاري    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه في كتاب : " المغازي في باب عمرة القضاء " . 

 قال بعد أن ساق حديث  ابن عباس  المذكور ، وزاد  ابن إسحاق    : حدثني  ابن أبي نجيح  ، وأبان بن صالح  ، عن عطاء  ، ومجاهد  ، عن  ابن عباس  قال : " تزوج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ميمونة  في عمرة القضاء    " انتهى منه . ومعلوم أن عمرة القضاء كانت في الشهر الحرام ، وهو ذو  القعدة من سنة سبع ، ولا خلاف بين أهل اللسان العربي في إطلاق الإحرام على  الدخول في حرمة لا تهتك كالدخول في الشهر الحرام ، أو في الحرم أو غير ذلك .  

 وقال ابن منظور  في "  اللسان " : وأحرم الرجل : إذا دخل في حرمة لا تهتك . ومن إطلاق الإحرام على  الدخول في الشهر الحرام ، وقد أنشده في اللسان شاهدا لذلك - قول زهير    : 
**جعلن القنان عن يمين وحزنه وكم بالقنان من محل ومحرم* *

 وقول الآخر : 
**وإذ فتك النعمان  بالناس محرما     فمليء من عوف بن كعب  سلاسله 
**

 وقول الراعي    : 
**قتلوا ابن عفان الخليفة  محرما     ودعا فلم أر مثله مقتولا 
فتفرقت من بعد ذاك عصاهم     شققا وأصبح سيفهم مسلولا 
**

 ويروى : فلم أر مثله مخذولا ، فقوله : قتلوا ابن عفان  الخليفة محرما : أي في الشهر الحرام وهو ذو الحجة ، وقيل المعنى : أنهم قتلوه في حرم المدينة    ; لأن المحرم يطلق لغة على كل داخل في حرمة لا تهتك ، سواء كانت زمانية ، أو مكانية أو غير ذلك . 

 وقال بعض أهل اللغة ، منهم  الأصمعي    : إن معنى قول الراعي : محرما في بيته   [ ص: 22 ] المذكور  كونه في حرمة الإسلام ، وذمته التي يجب حفظها ، ويحرم انتهاكها وأنه لم  يحل من نفسه شيئا يستوجب به القتل ، ومن إطلاق المحرم على هذا المعنى  الأخير ، قول عدي بن  زيد : 
**قتلوا  كسرى  بليل محرما     غادروه لم يمتع بكفن 
**

 يريد قتل شيرويه  أباه أبرويز بن هرمز  ،  مع أن له حرمة العهد الذي عاهدوه به ، حين ملكوه عليهم ، وحرمة الأبوة ولم  يفعل لهم شيئا يستوجب به منهم القتل . وذلك هو مراده بقوله : محرما ، وعلى  تفسير قول  ابن عباس    : وهو محرم بما ذكر فلا تعارض بين حديث  ابن عباس  ، وبين حديث ميمونة  وأبي رافع  ، ولو فرضنا أن تفسير حديث  ابن عباس  بما ذكر ليس بمتعين وليس بظاهر كل الظهور ، وأن التعارض بين الحديثين باق ، والمصير إلى الترجيح إذا واجب . وحديث ميمونة  وأبي رافع  أرجح من حديث  ابن عباس  ، لأن ميمونة  هي  صاحبة القصة ، ولا شك أن صاحب القصة أدرى بما جرى له في نفسه من غيره .  وقد تقرر في الأصول أن خبر صاحب الواقعة المروية مقدم على خبر غيره ، لأنه  أعرف بالحال من غيره ، والأصوليون يمثلون له بحديث ميمونة  المذكور ، مع حديث  ابن عباس     . وإليه أشار في " مراقي السعود " في مبحث الترجيح ، باعتبار حال الراوي  بقوله عاطفا على ما ترجح به رواية أحد الراويين على رواية الآخر : 
**أو راويا باللفظ أو ذا الواقع     وكون من رواه غير مانع 
**

 ومحل الشاهد منه قوله : أو ذا الواقع : أي يقدم خبر ذي الواقع المروي على خبر غيره كخبر ميمونة  ، مع خبر  ابن عباس  ومما يرجح به حديث أبي رافع  على حديث  ابن عباس    : أن أبا رافع  هو رسوله إليها يخطبها عليه ، فهو مباشر للواقعة ،  وابن عباس  ليس  كذلك ، وقد تقرر في الأصول ترجيح خبر الراوي المباشر لما روى على خبر غيره  ; لأن المباشر لما روى أعرف بحاله من غيره ، والأصوليون يمثلون له بخبر أبي رافع  المذكور : أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تزوج ميمونة  وهو حلال ، قال : وكنت الرسول فيما بينهما ، مع حديث  ابن عباس  المذكور : " أنه تزوجها وهو محرم   " . 

 ومما يرجح به حديث ميمونة  ، وحديث أبي رافع  معا ، على حديث  ابن عباس    : أن ميمونة  ، وأبا رافع  كانا بالغين وقت تحمل الحديث المذكور ،  وابن عباس  ليس  ببالغ وقت التحمل . وقد تقرر في الأصول ترجيح خبر الراوي المتحمل بعد  البلوغ على المتحمل قبله ; لأن البالغ أضبط من الصبي لما تحمل ، وللاختلاف  في قبول   [ ص: 23 ] خبر المتحمل ،  قبل البلوغ من الاتفاق على قبول خبر المتحمل بعد البلوغ ، وإن كان الراجح  قبول خبر المتحمل قبل البلوغ إذا كان الأداء بعد البلوغ ; لأن المتفق عليه  أرجح من المختلف فيه ، وإلى تقديم خبر الراوي المباشر على خبر غيره ،  وتقديم خبر المتحمل بعد البلوغ على خبر المتحمل قبله . 

 أشار في " مراقي السعود " في مبحث الترجيح باعتبار حال الراوي ، بقوله عاطفا على ما يرجح أحد الخبرين : 
**أو كونه مباشرا أو كلفا     أو غير ذي اسمين للأمن من خفا 
**

 فإن قيل : يرجح حديث  ابن عباس  ، بأنه اتفق عليه الشيخان في صحيحيهما . ومعلوم أن ما اتفق عليه مسلم   والبخاري  ، أرجح مما انفرد به مسلم  ، وهو حديث ميمونة  ، وأرجح مما أخرجه الترمذي  وأحمد  ، وهو حديث أبي رافع    . 

 فالجواب : أن غاية ما يفيده اتفاق الشيخين صحة الحديث ، إلى  ابن عباس  ، ونحن لو جزمنا بأنه قاله قطعا لم يمنع ذلك من ترجيح حديث ميمونة  وأبي رافع  عليه ; لأنهما أعلم بحال الواقعة منه ; لأن ميمونة  صاحبة الواقعة ، وأبو رافع  هو الرسول المباشر لذلك . فلنفرض أن  ابن عباس  قال ذلك ، وأن أبا رافع  وميمونة  خلفاه ، وهما أعلم بالحال منه ; لأن لكل منهما تعلقا خاصا بنفس الواقعة ليس  لابن عباس  مثله . 

 ومن المرجحات التي رجح بها بعض العلماء حديث تزوجه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ميمونة  ، وهو حلال على حديث تزوجه إياها ، وهو محرم ، أن الأول : رواه أبو رافع  ، وميمونة    . والثاني : رواه  ابن عباس  وحده  ، وما رواه الاثنان أرجح مما رواه الواحد كما هو مقرر في الأصول ، وإليه  الإشارة بقول صاحب " مراقي السعود " في مبحث الترجيح باعتبار حال المروي : 
**وكثرة الدليل والرواية     مرجح لدى ذوي الدراية 
**

 كما تقدم في سورة البقرة . ولكن هذا الترجيح المذكور يرده ما ذكره ابن حجر  في " فتح الباري " ، ولفظه : فالمشهور عن  ابن عباس    : " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تزوجها وهو محرم   " وصح نحوه عن عائشة   وأبي هريرة    . انتهى منه . 

 وعلى تقدير صحة ما ذكره ابن حجر  فمن روى أن تزويجها في حالة الإحرام - أكثر . 

 [ ص: 24 ] فإن قيل : يرجح حديثهم إذا بالكثرة . 

 فالجواب : أنهم وإن كثروا فميمونة  ، وأبو رافع  أعلم منهم بالواقعة كما تقدم ، والمرجحات يرجح بعضها على بعض ، وضابط ذلك عند الأصوليين هو قوة الظن ، ومعلوم أن ما أخبرت به ميمونة    - رضي الله عنها - عن نفسها ، وأخبر به الرسول بينها ، وبين زوجها - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الذي هو أبو رافع  أقوى في ظن الصدق مما أخبر به غيرهما ، وأشار في " مراقي السعود " إلى ما ذكرنا بقوله : 
**قطب رحاها قوة المظنه     فهي لدى تعارض مئنه 
**

 ومن أقوى الأدلة الدالة على أن حديث  ابن عباس  ، لا تنهض به الحجة ، على جواز عقد النكاح في حال الإحرام هو أنا لو سلمنا أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تزوج ميمونة  ، وهو محرم ، لم تكن في ذلك حجة على جواز ذلك بالنسبة إلى أمته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ; لأنه ثبت عنه في صحيح مسلم  وغيره من حديث  عثمان بن عفان     - رضي الله عنه - ما يدل على منع النكاح في حال الإحرام وهو عام لجميع  الأمة . والأظهر دخوله هو - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في ذلك العموم ، فإذا فعل  فعلا يخالف ذلك العموم المنصوص عليه بالقول ، دل على أن ذلك الفعل خاص به -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - لتحتم تخصيص ذلك العموم القولي بذلك الفعل . فيكون  خاصا به - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 وقد تقرر في الأصول : أن النص القولي العام الذي يشمل النبي بظاهر عمومه  لا بنص صريح ، إذا فعل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فعلا يخالفه كان ذلك  الفعل مخصصا لذلك العموم القولي ، فيكون ذلك الفعل خاصا به - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - . وقد أشار صاحب " مراقي السعود " إلى ذلك في كتاب السنة بقوله : 
**في حقه القول بفعل خصا     إن يك فيه القول ليس نصا 
**

 فإن قيل : لا حجة في حديث عثمان  المذكور في صحيح مسلم  ،  على منع عقد النكاح في حال الإحرام ; لأن المراد بالنكاح فيه وطء الزوجة ،  وهو حرام في حال الإحرام إجماعا ، وليس المراد به العقد . 

 فالجواب من أوجه : 

 الأول : أن في نفس الحديث قرينتين دالتين على أن المراد به عقد النكاح ،  لا الوطء . الأولى : أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال في الحديث المذكور : "  لا ينكح المحرم ، ولا ينكح   " فقوله : " ولا ينكح   " بضم الياء ، دليل على أن المراد : لا يزوج ، ولا يمكن أن يكون المراد بذلك   [ ص: 25 ] الوطء  ; لأن الولي إذا زوج قبل الإحرام ، وطلب الزوج وطء زوجه في حال إحرام  وليها ، فعليه أن يمكنه من ذلك إجماعا ، فدل ذلك على أن المراد بقوله : "  ولا ينكح " ليس الوطء بل التزويج ، كما هو ظاهر القرينة الثانية : أنه -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال أيضا : " ولا يخطب " ، والمراد خطبة المرأة التي  هي طلب تزويجها ، وذلك دليل على أن المراد العقد ، لأنه هو الذي يطلب  بالخطبة ، وليس من شأن وطء الزوجة أن يطلب بخطبة كما هو معلوم . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن  أبان بن عثمان  راوي  الحديث ، وهو من أعلم الناس بمعناه ، فسره بأن المراد بقوله : " ولا ينكح "  : أي لا يزوج ; لأن السبب الذي أورد فيه الحديث ، هو أنه أرسل له عمر بن عبيد الله  حين أراد أن يزوج ابنه طلحة بن عمر  ابنة شيبة بن جبير  ، فأنكر عليه ذلك أشد الإنكار وبين له أن حديث عثمان  عن  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - دليل على منع عقد النكاح في حال الإحرام ،  ولم يعلم أنه أنكر عليه أحد تفسيره الحديث ، بأن المراد بالنكاح فيه العقد  لا الوطء . 

 الوجه الثالث : هو ما قدمنا من الأحاديث ، والآثار الدالة على منع التزويج في حال الإحرام ، كحديث  ابن عمر  ، عند أحمد    : أنه سئل عن امرأة أراد أن يتزوجها رجل ، وهو خارج من مكة    : فأراد أن يعتمر أو يحج ، قال : لا تتزوجها وأنت محرم ، نهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عنه ، ا هـ . 

 فتراه صرح بأن النكاح المنهي عنه في الإحرام التزويج . 

 وقال الشوكاني  في " نيل الأوطار " في حديث  ابن عمر  هذا : في إسناده أيوب بن عيينة  ، وهو ضعيف وقد وثق ، وكالأثر الذي رواه مالك  والبيهقي   والدارقطني  ، عن أبي غطفان بن طريف    : أن أباه طريفا  تزوج امرأة ، وهو محرم فرد  عمر بن الخطاب  نكاحه ، ا هـ . 

 وذلك دليل على أن عمر  يفسر النكاح الممنوع في الإحرام بالتزويج ولا يخصه بالوطء . وقد روى البيهقي  في " السنن الكبرى " بإسناده عن الحسن  ، عن علي  قال : من تزوج وهو محرم نزعنا منه امرأته   . 

 وروى بإسناده أيضا عن  جعفر بن محمد  عن أبيه : أن عليا    - رضي الله عنه - قال : لا ينكح المحرم ، فإن نكح رد نكاحه   . وروي بإسناده أيضا عن شوذب مولى زيد بن ثابت    : أنه تزوج ، وهو محرم ، ففرق بينهما  زيد بن ثابت    . 

 [ ص: 26 ] قال : وروينا في ذلك عن  عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب    - رضي الله عنهما - وروي بإسناده أيضا عن قدامة بن موسى  قال : تزوجت ، وأنا محرم فسألت  سعيد بن المسيب  فقال : يفرق بينهما ، وروي بإسناده أيضا عن  سعيد بن المسيب    : أن رجلا تزوج ، وهو محرم فأجمع أهل المدينة   على أن يفرق بينهما   . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر لي رجحانه بالدليل ، هو أن إحرام أحد الزوجين أو الولي مانع من عقد النكاح ; لحديث عثمان  الثابت في صحيح مسلم  ،  ولما قدمنا من الآثار الدالة على ذلك ، ولم يثبت في كتاب الله ، ولا سنة  نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شيء يعارض ذلك الحديث . وحديث  ابن عباس  معارض بحديث ميمونة  ، وأبي رافع  ، وقد قدمنا لك أوجه ترجيحهما عليه . ولو فرضنا أن حديث  ابن عباس  ، لم يعارضه معارض ، وأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تزوج ميمونة  ، وهو محرم . فهذا فعل خاص لا يعارض عموما قوليا لوجوب تخصيص العموم القولي المذكور بذلك الفعل كما تقدم إيضاحه . 

 أما ما رواه أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا ابن بشار  ، ثنا  عبد الرحمن بن مهدي  ، ثنا سفيان  ، عن إسماعيل بن أمية  ، عن رجل ، عن  سعيد بن المسيب  قال : وهم  ابن عباس  في تزويج ميمونة  وهو محرم ، فلا تنهض به حجة على توهيم  ابن عباس    ; لأن الراوي عن سعيد  ،  لم تعرف عينه كما ترى ، وما احتج به كل واحد من المتنازعين في هذه المسألة  من الأقيسة كقياس من أجاز النكاح في الإحرام ، النكاح على شراء الأمة في  الإحرام لقصد الوطء ، وكقياس من منعه النكاح في الإحرام على نكاح المعتدة  بجامع أن كلا منهما لا يعقبه جواز التلذذ ; كالوطء والقبلة تركناه وتركنا  مناقشته ، لأن هذه المسألة من المسائل المنصوصة فلا حاجة فيها إلى القياس ،  مع أن كل الأقيسة التي استدل بها الطرفان لا تنهض بها حجة .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (346)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 27 إلى صـ 34
*
*
*

*فروع تتعلق بهذه المسألة 

 التي هي ما يمتنع بالإحرام على المحرم حتى يحل من إحرامه 

 الفرع الأول : اعلم أن أظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي : أن المحرم يجوز له أن يرتجع مطلقته في حال الإحرام    ; لأن الرجعة ليست بنكاح مؤتنف ; لأنها لا يحتاج فيها إلى عقد ، ولا صداق  ، ولا إلى إذن الولي ولا الزوجة فلا تدخل في قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :  " لا ينكح المحرم ولا ينكح   " وجواز الرجعة في الإحرام هو قول جمهور أهل العلم منهم الأئمة الثلاثة ، وأصحابهم :   [ ص: 27 ] مالك  ،  والشافعي  وأبو حنيفة  ، وهو إحدى الروايتين ، عن  الإمام أحمد  ، وعزاه النووي  في " شرح المهذب " لعامة العلماء إلا رواية عن  الإمام أحمد    . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " في شرحه قول الخرقي    : وللمحرم أن يتجر ويصنع الصنائع ، ويرتجع امرأته - ما نصه : 

 فأما الرجعة : فالمشهور إباحتها ، وهو قول أكثر أهل العلم ، وفيه رواية  ثانية أنها لا تباح . إلى أن قال : وجه الرواية الصحيحة : أن الرجعية زوجة  والرجعة إمساك بدليل قوله تعالى : فأمسكوهن بمعروف   [ 65 \ 2 ] فأبيح ذلك كالإمساك قبل الطلاق . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 وقال مالك  في " الموطأ " في الرجل المحرم : أنه يراجع امرأته ، إذا كانت في عدة منه . وذكر النووي  عن الخراسانيين من الشافعية  وجهين ، أصحهما : جواز الرجعة ، والثاني : منعها في الإحرام . 

 الفرع الثاني : اعلم أن التحقيق أن الولي إذا وكل وكيلا على تزويج وليته ،  فلا يجوز لذلك الوكيل تزويجها بالوكالة في حالة إحرامه ; لأنه يدخل في  عموم الحديث المذكور ، وكذلك وكيل الزوج . 

 الفرع الثالث : اعلم أن أظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي : أن السلطان لا يجوز له أن يزوج بالولاية العامة في حال إحرامه ، لدخوله في عموم قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا ينكح المحرم ولا ينكح    " فلا يجوز إخراج السلطان من هذا العموم ، إلا بدليل خاص به من كتاب أو  سنة ، ولم يرد بذلك دليل ; فالتحقيق منع تزويجه في الإحرام ، وهو قول جمهور  العلماء خلافا لبعض الشافعية  القائلين  : يجوز ذلك للسلطان ، ولا دليل معهم من كتاب ولا سنة ، وإنما يحتجون بأن  الولاية العامة أقوى من الولاية الخاصة . بدليل أن الولي المسلم الخاص ، لا  يزوج الكافرة بخلاف السلطان ، فله عندهم أن يزوج الكافرة بالولاية العامة .  

 الفرع الرابع : اعلم أن أظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي : أن للشاهد المحرم أن يشهد على عقد نكاح   ; لأن الشاهد لا يتناوله حديث : " لا ينكح المحرم ، ولا ينكح   " لأن عقد النكاح بالإيجاب والقبول والشاهد لا صنع له في ذلك ، وخالف في ذلك  أبو سعيد الإصطخري  من  الشافعية ، قائلا : إن شهادة الشاهد ركن في العقد ، فلم تجز في حال  الإحرام كالولي ، وكره بعض أهل العلم للمحرم أن يشهد على النكاح . 

 [ ص: 28 ] الفرع الخامس : الأظهر عندي : أن المحرم لا يجوز له أن يخطب امرأة ، وكذلك المحرمة ، لا يجوز للرجل خطبتها لما تقدم من حديث عثمان  ، عند مسلم    : " لا ينكح المحرم ولا ينكح ولا يخطب    " فالظاهر أن حرمة الخطبة كحرمة النكاح ، لأن الصيغة فيهما متحدة ،  فالحكم بحرمة أحدهما دون الآخر ، يحتاج إلى دليل خاص ، ولا دليل عليه .  والظاهر من الحديث حرمة النكاح وحرمة وسيلته التي هي الخطبة كما تحرم خطبة  المعتدة . 

 وبه تعلم أن ما ذكره كثير من أهل العلم من أن الخطبة لا تحرم في الإحرام ،  وإنما تكره أنه خلاف الظاهر من النص ولا دليل عليه ، وما استدل به بعض أهل  العلم من الشافعية وغيرهم : على أن المتعاطفين قد يكون أحدهما مخالفا لحكم  الآخر ; كقوله تعالى : كلوا من ثمره إذا أثمر وآتوا حقه يوم حصاده الآية  [ 6 \ 141 ] . قالوا : الأكل مباح وإيتاء الحق واجب ، لا دليل فيه ; لأن  الأمر بالأكل معلوم أنه ليس للوجوب ، بخلاف قوله في الحديث " ولا يخطب "  فلا دليل على أنه ليس للتحريم ، كقوله قبله : " لا ينكح المحرم   " . 

 الفرع السادس : إذا وقع عقد النكاح في حال إحرام أحد الزوجين أو الولي ، فالعقد فاسد ، ولا يحتاج إلى فسخه بطلاق ; كما هو ظاهر الآثار التي قدمنا ، ومذهب مالك  وأحمد    : أنه يفسخ بطلاق مراعاة لقول من أجازه كأبي حنيفة  ومن تقدم ذكرهم . 

 الفرع السابع : أظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي : أنه إذا وكل حلال حلالا في التزويج ، ثم أحرم أحدهما أو المرأة أن  الوكالة لا تنفسخ بذلك ، بل له أن يزوج بعد التحلل بالوكالة السابقة ،  خلافا لمن قال : تنفسخ الوكالة بذلك ، والتحقيق أن الوكيل إذا كان حلالا  والموكل محرما ، فليس للوكيل الحلال عقد النكاح ، قبل تحلل موكله خلافا لمن  حكى وجها بجواز ذلك ، ولا شك أن تجويز ذلك غلط . 
الفرع الثامن : اعلم أنا قدمنا في أول الكلام على هذه المسألة : أن الإحرام  يحرم بسببه على المحرم وطء امرأته في الفرج ومباشرتها فيما دون الفرج ;  لقوله تعالى : فمن فرض فيهن الحج فلا رفث ولا فسوق ولا جدال في الحج    [ 2 \ 197 ] وقد قدمنا أن الرفث شامل للجماع ، ومقدماته . وقد أردنا في  هذا الفرع أن نبين ما يلزمه لو فعل شيئا من ذلك ، ولا خلاف بين أهل العلم :  أن المحرم إذا جامع امرأته قبل الوقوف بعرفات    : أن   [ ص: 29 ] حجه يفسد بذلك ، ولا خلاف بينهم أنه لا يفسد الحج من محظورات الإحرام ، إلا الجماع خاصة ، وإذا فسد حجه بجماعه قبل الوقوف بعرفات    : فعليه إتمام حجه هذا الذي أفسده وعليه قضاء الحج ، وعليه الهدي . وهو عند مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وجماعات من الصحابة بدنة ، وقال أبو حنيفة    : عليه شاة ، وقال داود    : هو مخير بين بدنة وبقرة وشاة ، فإن كان جماعه بعد الوقوف بعرفات  ، وقبل رمي جمرة العقبة  ، وطواف الإفاضة فحجه فاسد عند مالك   والشافعي  وأحمد رحمهم الله . 

 وقال أبو حنيفة    - رحمه الله - : حجه صحيح ، وعليه أن يهدي بدنة متمسكا بظاهر حديث : " الحج عرفة    " وإن كان جماعه بعد رمي جمرة العقبة  ، وقبل طواف الإفاضة : فحجه صحيح عند الجميع ، وعند  الشافعي    : تلزمه فدية ، وعند أبي حنيفة    : إن جامع بعد الحلق : فعليه شاة ، وإن جامع قبل الحلق ، وبعد الوقوف : فعليه بدنة . 

 وعن أحمد  روايتان : فيما يلزمه هل هو شاة ، أو بدنة ، ومذهب مالك    : أن حجه صحيح ، وعليه هدي وعمرة ، ووجهه عنده أن الجماع لما كان بعد التحلل الأول برمي جمرة العقبة  ، لم يفسد به الحج ، ولكنه وقع فيه نقص بسبب الجماع قبل التحلل الثاني ، فكان هذا النقص عنده يجبر بالعمرة والهدي . 

 وفي " الموطأ " قال مالك  في رجل وقع بامرأته في الحج ، ما بينه وبين أن يدفع من عرفة  ،  ويرمي الجمرة أنه يجب عليه الهدي وحج قابل ، قال : فإن كانت إصابته أهله  بعد رمي الجمرة ، فإنما عليه أن يعتمر ويهدي ، وليس عليه حج قابل ، ا هـ . 

 ونقل الباجي  عن مالك    : أن محل فساد الحج بالجماع قبل الرمي والإفاضة وبعد الوقوف بعرفة  ، فيما إذا كان الوطء واقعا يوم النحر ، أما إن أخر رمي جمرة العقبة  ،  وطواف الإفاضة معا عن يوم النحر ، وجامع قبلهما : فلا يفسد حجه : وعليه  عمرة وهديان : هدي لوطئه ، وهدي لتأخير رمي الجمرة انتهى منه بواسطة نقل  المواق في شرحه لمختصر خليل في الكلام على قوله : والجماع ومقدماته ، وأفسد  مطلقا كاستدعاء مني ، وإن ينظر قبل الوقوف مطلقا ، إن وقع قبل إفاضته  وعقبه يوم النحر أو قبله وإلا فهدي ، ا هـ . 

 فتحصل : أن الجماع قبل الوقوف بعرفات  مفسد للحج ، عند الأئمة الأربعة وبعد التحلل الأول ، وقبل الثاني : لا يفسد الحج عند الأربعة . 

 وقد عرفت مما قدمنا ما يقع به التحلل عند كل واحد منهم ، وإن وقع بعد الوقوف   [ ص: 30 ] بعرفة  ، وقبل التحلل : أفسد عند الثلاثة ، خلافا لأبي حنيفة  كما تقدم إيضاحه قريبا . 

 وإذا عرفت أقوال أهل العلم في الجماع ، فاعلم أنهم متفقون على مقدمات  الجماع كالقبلة ، والمفاخذة ، واللمس بقصد اللذة حرام على المحرم . 

 ولكنهم اختلفوا فيما يلزمه لو فعل شيئا من ذلك : فمذهب مالك  وأصحابه  : أن كل تلذذ بمباشرة المرأة من قبلة ، أو غيرها ، إذا حصل معه إنزال أفسد  الحج . وقد بينا قريبا ما يلزم من أفسد حجه حتى إنه لو أدام النظر بقصد  اللذة فأنزل : فسد عند مالك  حجه ، ولو أنزل بسبب النظرة الأولى من غير إدامة : لم يفسد حجه عند مالك  ،  وعليه الهدي . أما إذا تلذذ بالمرأة بما دون الجماع ، ولم ينزل فإن كان  بتقبيل الفم : فعليه هدي ، والقبلة حرام على المحرم مطلقا عند مالك  ،  وأما إن كان بغير القبلة كاللمس باليد ، فهو ممنوع إن قصد به اللذة ، وإن  لم يقصدها به ، فليس بممنوع ، ولا هدي فيه ولو قصد به اللذة ، وإنما عليه  الإثم إلا إذا حصل بسببه مذي فيلزم فيه الهدي ، ومحل هذا عندهم في غير  الملاعبة الطويلة والمباشرة الكثيرة ففيها الهدي . 

 فتحصل : أن مذهب مالك  فساد  الحج بمقدمات الجماع ، إن أنزل ، وإن لم ينزل ففي القبلة خاصة مطلقا : هدي  وكذلك كل تلذذ خرج بسببه مذي ، وكذلك الملاعبة الطويلة والمباشرة الكثيرة ،  وما عدا ذلك من التلذذ ، فليس فيه إلا التوبة والاستغفار ، ولا يفسد الحج  عنده إلا بالجماع ، أو الإنزال . ومذهب أبي حنيفة     - رحمه الله - : أن التلذذ بما دون الجماع كالقبلة ، واللمس بشهوة ،  والمفاخذة ونحو ذلك : يلزم بسببه دم ، وسواء عنده في ذلك أنزل أو لم ينزل ،  ولو ردد النظر إلى امرأته حتى أمنى ، فلا شيء عليه عند أبي حنيفة    . 

 ومذهب  الشافعي     - رحمه الله - : هو أنه إن باشر امرأته فيما دون الفرج بشهوة أو قبلها  بشهوة : أن عليه فدية الأذى والاستمناء عنده ، كالمباشرة فيما دون الفرج .  وصحح بعض الشافعية    : أن عليه شاة ، ولو ردد النظر إلى امرأته ، حتى أمنى ، فلا شيء عليه عند  الشافعي    . ومذهب  الإمام أحمد    - رحمه الله - : أنه إن وطئ فيما دون الفرج ، ولم ينزل : فعليه دم ، وإن أنزل : فعليه بدنة . وفي فساد حجه روايتان : 

 إحداهما : أنه إن أنزل فسد حجه ، وعليه بدنة وبها جزم الخرقي    . 

 وقال في " المغني " : في هذه الرواية اختارها الخرقي  وأبو بكر  ، وهو قول عطاء  ،   [ ص: 31 ] والحسن  ،  والقاسم بن محمد  ، ومالك  ، وإسحاق    . 

 والرواية الثانية : أنه إن أنزل فعليه بدنة ، ولا يفسد حجه . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في  " المغني " : في هذه الرواية : وهي الصحيحة ، إن شاء الله ; لأنه استمتاع  لا يجب بنوعه حد فلم يفسد الحج كما لو لم ينزل ، ولأنه لا نص فيه ولا إجماع  ، ولا هو في معنى المنصوص عليه . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 وما ذكرنا عن أحمد    : من أنه إن أنزل تلزمه بدنة : أي سواء قلنا بفساد الحج ، أو عدم فساده ، وممن قال بلزوم البدنة في ذلك : الحسن  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ،  والثوري  ،  وأبو ثور  ، كما نقله عنهم صاحب " المغني " . وإن قبل امرأته ، ولم ينزل أو أنزل جرى على حكم الوطء فيما دون الفرج ، وقد أوضحناه قريبا . 

 وإن نظر إلى امرأته ، فصرف بصره ، فأمنى فعليه دم عند أحمد  ، وإن كرر النظر ، حتى أمنى : فعليه بدنة عنده . 

 وقد قدمنا عن مالك    : أنه إن كرر النظر ، حتى أمنى فسد حجه ، وهو مروي عن الحسن  وعطاء    . 

 واعلم أن أظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي : أن الحج الفاسد بالجماع يجب قضاؤه  فورا في العام القابل ، خلافا لمن قال : إنه على التراخي ، ودليل ذلك  الآثار التي ستراها إن شاء الله في الكلام على أدلة هذا المبحث . 

 وأظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي أيضا - أن الزوجين اللذين أفسدا حجهما يفرق  بينهما إذا أحرما بحجة القضاء لئلا يفسدا حجة القضاء أيضا بجماع آخر ، كما  يدل عليه بعض الآثار المروية عن الصحابة ، والأظهر أيضا : أن الزوجة إن  كانت مطاوعة له في الجماع يلزمها مثل ما يلزم الرجل من الهدي والمضي في  الفاسد والقضاء في العام القابل ، خلافا لمن قال : يكفيهما هدي واحد .  والأظهر أنه إن أكرهها : لا هدي عليها . وإذا علمت أقوال أهل العلم في جماع  المحرم ، ومباشرته بغير الجماع ، فاعلم أن غاية ما دل عليه الدليل : أن  ذلك لا يجوز في الإحرام ; لأن الله تعالى نص على ذلك في قوله تعالى : فمن فرض فيهن الحج فلا رفث ولا فسوق ولا جدال في الحج    [ 2 \ 197 ] ، أما أقوالهم في فساد الحج وعدم فساده ، وفيما يلزم في ذلك ،  فليس على شيء من أقوالهم في ذلك دليل من كتاب ولا سنة ، وإنما يحتجون  بآثار مروية عن الصحابة . ولم أعلم بشيء   [ ص: 32 ] مروي في ذلك عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلا حديثا منقطعا لا تقوم بمثله حجة : وهو ما رواه أبو داود  في المراسيل ، والبيهقي  في سننه : أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن صالح  ، أنبأ أبو الحسن عبد الله بن إبراهيم الفسوي الداودي  ، ثنا  أبو علي محمد بن أحمد اللؤلؤي  ، ثنا  أبو داود السجستاني  ، ثنا أبو توبة  ، ثنا  معاوية يعني : ابن سلام  ، عن يحيى  قال : أخبرني يزيد بن نعيم  أو زيد بن نعيم    : شك أبو توبة    : أن رجلا من جذام  جامع  امرأته ، وهما محرمان ، فسأل الرجل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال  لهما " اقضيا نسككما وأهديا هديا ، ثم ارجعا حتى إذا جئتما المكان الذي  أصبتما فيه ما أصبتما فتفرقا ولا يرى واحد منكما صاحبه ، وعليكما حجة أخرى  فتقبلان حتى إذا كنتما في المكان الذي أصبتما فيه ما أصبتما فأحرما وأتما  نسككما واهديا   " . 

 هذا منقطع ، وهو يزيد بن نعيم الأسلمي  بلا شك ، انتهى من البيهقي    . وتراه صرح بأنه منقطع وانقطاعه ظاهر ; لأن يزيد بن نعيم  المذكور من صغار التابعين . وقال الزيلعي  في " نصب الراية " بعد أن ذكر الحديث المذكور ، عند أبي داود  في المراسيل ، والبيهقي  ، وذكر قول البيهقي    : أنه منقطع - ما نصه : وقال  ابن القطان  في كتابه : هذا حديث لا يصح ، فإن زيد بن نعيم  مجهول ، ويزيد بن نعيم بن هزال  ثقة . وقد شك أبو توبة  ، ولا يعلم عمن هو منهما ، ولا عمن حدثهم به  معاوية بن سلام  ، عن  يحيى بن أبي كثير  ، فهو لا يصح . قال  ابن القطان    : وروى ابن وهب  ، أخبرني  ابن لهيعة  ، عن  يزيد بن أبي حبيب  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن حرملة  ، عن  ابن المسيب    : أن رجلا من جذام  جامع  امرأته ، وهما محرمان ، فسأل الرجل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال  لهما : " أتما حجكما ، ثم ارجعا ، وعليكما حجة أخرى ، فإذا كنتما بالمكان  الذي أصبتما فيه ما أصبتما ، فأحرما وتفرقا ، ولا يرى واحد منكما صاحبه ،  ثم أتما نسككما واهديا   " انتهى . 

 قال  ابن القطان    : وفي هذا أنه أمرهما بالتفرق في العودة ، لا في الرجوع . وحديث المراسيل على العكس منه ، قال : وهذا ضعيف أيضا بابن لهيعة  ، انتهى كلامه . انتهى محل الغرض منه من " نصب الراية " للزيلعي    . 

 وإذا كانت هذه المسألة المذكورة ليس فيها عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  إلا هذا الحديث المنقطع سنده تبين : أن عمدة الفقهاء فيها على الآثار  المروية عن الصحابة ، فمن ذلك ما رواه مالك  في " الموطأ " بلاغا أن  عمر بن الخطاب  ،  وعلي بن أبي طالب  ،  وأبا هريرة    - رضي الله عنهم - سألوا عن رجل أصاب أهله ، وهو محرم بالحج ؟ فقالوا : ينفذان يمضيان لوجههما حتى يقضيا حجهما ثم عليهما حج قابل والهدي . قال : وقال  علي بن أبي طالب    - رضي الله   [ ص: 33 ] عنه - : وإذا أهلا بالحج من عام قابل تفرقا حتى يقضيا حجهما ، ا هـ . 

 وهذا الأثر عن هؤلاء الصحابة منقطع أيضا كما ترى . 

 وفي " الموطأ " أيضا : عن مالك  ، عن  يحيى بن سعيد  أنه سمع  سعيد بن المسيب  يقول : ما ترون في رجل وقع بامرأته وهو محرم ؟ فلم يقل له القوم شيئا . فقال سعيد    : إن رجلا وقع بامرأته ، وهو محرم ، فبعث إلى المدينة  يسأل عن ذلك ، فقال بعض الناس : يفرق بينهما إلى عام قابل ، فقال  سعيد بن المسيب     : لينفذا لوجههما فليتما حجهما الذي أفسداه ، فإذا فرغا رجعا ، فإن  أدركهما حج قابل فعليهما الحج والهدي ، ويهلان من حيث أهلا بحجهما الذي  أفسداه ويتفرقان ، حتى يقضيا حجهما . قال مالك    : يهديان جميعا بدنة بدنة   . 

 قال مالك  في رجل وقع بامرأته في الحج ما بينه وبين أن يدفع من عرفة  ،  ويرمي الجمرة : إنه يجب عليه الهدي وحج قابل ، فإن كانت إصابته أهله بعد  رمي الجمرة ، فإنما عليه أن يعتمر ، ويهدي ، وليس عليه حج قابل . 

 قال مالك    : والذي  يفسد الحج أو العمرة التقاء الختانين ، وإن لم يكن ماء دافق . قال : ويوجب  ذلك أيضا الماء الدافق ، إذا كان من مباشرة ، فأما رجل ذكر شيئا حتى خرج  منه ماء دافق ، فلا أرى عليه شيئا ، ولو أن رجلا قبل امرأته ، ولم يكن من  ذلك ماء دافق ، لم يكن عليه في القبلة إلا الهدي ، وليس على المرأة التي  يصيبها زوجها ، وهي محرمة مرارا في الحج أو العمرة ، وهي له في ذلك مطاوعة :  إلا الهدي وحج قابل ، إن أصابها في الحج ، وإن كان أصابها في العمرة ،  فإنما عليها قضاء العمرة التي أفسدت والهدي ، ا هـ . وفي " الموطأ " أيضا ،  عن مالك  عن  أبي الزبير المكي  ، عن  عطاء بن أبي رباح  ، عن  عبد الله بن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : أنه سئل عن رجل وقع بأهله ، وهو بمنى ، قبل أن يفيض ، فأمره أن ينحر بدنة   . وفي " الموطأ " أيضا عن مالك  عن ثور بن زيد الديلي  ، عن  عكرمة مولى ابن عباس  أنه قال : الذي يصيب أهله قبل أن يفيض يعتمر ويهدي   . وفي " الموطأ " أيضا عن مالك    : أنه سمع  ربيعة بن أبي عبد الرحمن  يقول في ذلك مثل قول عكرمة  ، عن  ابن عباس    . قال مالك    : وذلك أحب ما سمعت إلي في ذلك . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 وروى البيهقي  بإسناده ، عن عطاء    : أن  عمر بن الخطاب    - رضي الله تعالى عنه - قال في محرم بحجة أصاب امرأته : يعني وهي محرمة ؟ قال : يقضيان حجهما وعليهما الحج من   [ ص: 34 ] قابل من حيث كانا أحرما ، ويفترقان حتى يتما حجهما ، قال : وقال عطاء    : وعليهما بدنة ، إن أطاعته ، أو استكرهها ، فإنما عليهما بدنة واحدة ، ا هـ . وهذا الأثر منقطع أيضا ; لأن عطاء  لم يدرك عمر    - رضي الله عنه - وروى البيهقي  بإسناده أيضا : أن مجاهدا  سئل  عن المحرم ، يواقع امرأته ؟ فقال : كان ذلك على عهد عمر - رضي الله عنه -  قال : يقضيان حجهما والله أعلم بحجهما ، ثم يرجعان حلالا ، كل واحد منهما  لصاحبه ، فإذا كان من قابل حجا وأهديا ، وتفرقا في المكان الذي أصابها فيه    . 

 وروى البيهقي  بإسناده أيضا ، عن  ابن عباس     - رضي الله عنهما - : في رجل وقع على امرأته وهو محرم ؟ قال : اقضيا  نسككما ، وارجعا إلى بلدكما ، فإذا كان عام قابل فاخرجا حاجين ، فإذا  أحرمتما فتفرقا ، ولا تلتقيا حتى تقضيا نسككما ، واهديا هديا . وفي رواية :  ثم أهلا من حيث أهللتما أول مرة ، ا هـ . قال النووي  في هذا الأثر الذي رواه البيهقي  عن  ابن عباس    : إسناده صحيح . وروى البيهقي  بإسناده ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه : أن رجلا أتى  عبد الله بن عمرو  يسأله عن محرم وقع بامرأته ؟ فأشار إلى عبد الله بن عمر  فقال : اذهب إلى ذلك فسله . قال شعيب    : فلم يعرفه الرجل ، فذهبت معه ، فسأل  ابن عمر  فقال : بطل حجك . فقال الرجل : فما أصنع ؟ قال : اخرج مع الناس واصنع ما يصنعون ، فإذا أدركت قابلا ، فحج واحد ، فرجع إلى  عبد الله بن عمرو  ، وأنا معه فأخبره ، فقال : اذهب إلى  ابن عباس  فسله ، قال شعيب    : فذهبت معه إلى  ابن عباس  فسأله فقال له كما قال  ابن عمر  ، فرجع إلى  عبد الله بن عمرو  ، وأنا معه ، فأخبره بما قال  ابن عباس  ، ثم قال : ما تقول أنت ؟ فقال : قولي مثل ما قالا ، ا هـ . ثم قال البيهقي    : هذا إسناد صحيح ، وفيه دليل على صحة سماع  شعيب بن محمد بن عبد الله  عن جده بن  عمرو بن العاص  ، فترى هذا الأثر عن هؤلاء الصحابة الثلاثة فيه ذلك الحكم عنهم بإسناد صحيح . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (347)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 35 إلى صـ 42
*
*
*
*
 وروى البيهقي  أيضا من طرق أخرى ، عن  ابن عباس  مثل ذلك ، وفي بعض الروايات عن  ابن عباس     : أن على كل واحد منهما بدنة ، وفي بعضها : أنهما تكفيهما بدنة واحدة ،  فهذه الآثار عن الصحابة وبعض خيار التابعين هي عمدة الفقهاء في هذه المسألة  .
الفرع التاسع : اعلم أن أظهر أقوال أهل العلم عندي : أنه إذا جامع مرارا قبل أن يكفر كفاه هدي واحد ،  وإن كان كفر لزمته بالجماع الثاني كفارة أخرى ، كما أنه إن زنى مرارا قبل  إقامة الحد عليه كفاه حد واحد إجماعا ، وإن زنى بعد إقامة الحد عليه لزمه  حد آخر ،   [ ص: 35 ] وهذا هو مذهب الإمام أحمد  ، وممن قال به بأنه يكفيه هدي واحد مطلقا : مالك  ، وإسحاق  ، وعطاء    . 

 والأصح في مذهب  الشافعي    : أنه يلزمه في الجماع الأول بدنة ، وفي كل مرة بعد ذلك شاة . وعن  أبي ثور    : تلزمه بكل مرة بدنة ، وهو رواية عن أحمد    . 

 وعن أبي حنيفة    : إن كان ذلك في مجلس واحد . فدم واحد وإلا فدمان . 

 واعلم أنهم اختلفوا فيما إذا جامع ناسيا لإحرامه ؟ ومذهب أبي حنيفة  ، ومالك  ، وأحمد    : أن العمد والنسيان سواء بالنسبة إلى فساد الحج ، وهو قول  للشافعي  ،  وهو قوله القديم . وقال في الجديد : إن وطئ ناسيا أو جاهلا لا يفسد حجه  ولا شيء عليه ، أما إن قبل امرأته ناسيا لإحرامه ، فليس عليه شيء عند  الشافعي  وأصحابه قولا واحدا . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : 

 ينبغي أن يكون الأمر كذلك في المذهب الحنبلي . 

 واعلم أن الجماع المفسد للحج هو التقاء الختانين الموجب للحد والغسل ، كما قدمناه في كلام مالك  في  " الموطأ " ، والأظهر أن الإتيان في الدبر كالجماع في إفساد الحج ، وكذلك  الزنا أعاذنا الله وإخواننا المسلمين من فعل كل ما لا يرضي الله تعالى . 

 وقد قدمنا أن أظهر قولي أهل العلم عندنا أنه يفرق بين الزوجين اللذين  أفسدا حجهما ، وذلك التفريق بينهما في حجة القضاء . لا في جميع السنة . 

 وظاهر الآثار المتقدمة أن ذلك التفريق بينهما إنما يكون من الموضع الذي جامعها فيه ، وعن مالك    : يفترقان من حيث يحرمان ، ولا ينتظر موضع الجماع ، وهو رواية عن أحمد  ، وهو أظهر . وعن مالك  وأحمد     : أن التفريق المذكور واجب وهو قول أو وجه عند الشافعية ، والثاني عندهم :  أنه مستحب وهو وجه أيضا عن الحنابلة ، وممن قال بالتفريق بينهما :  عمر بن الخطاب  ، وعثمان  ،  وابن عباس  ،  وسعيد بن المسيب  ،  والثوري  ، وإسحاق  ، وابن المنذر    . كما نقله عنهم النووي  في " شرح المهذب " ونقله  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " ، عن عمر  ،  وابن عباس  ،  وسعيد بن المسيب  ، وعطاء  ، والنخعي   والثوري  ، وأصحاب الرأي وغيرهم ، وعن أبي حنيفة  وعطاء    : لا يفرق بينهما ، ولا يفترقان قياسا على الجماع في نهار رمضان ، فإنهما إذا قضيا اليوم الذي أفسداه لا يفرق بينهما . 

 واعلم أنا قدمنا خلاف العلماء في الهدي الذي على المفسد حجه بالجماع ، وذكرنا أنه عند مالك   والشافعي  وأحمد    : بدنة ، وهو قول جماعات من الصحابة وغيرهم منهم ابن   [ ص: 36 ] عباس  ،  وطاوس  ، ومجاهد  ،  والثوري  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وإسحاق  ،  وغيرهم . ولم نتكلم على ما يلزمه إن عجز عن البدنة ، وفي ذلك خلاف بين أهل  العلم ، فذهب بعضهم إلى أنه إن عجز عن البدنة كفته شاة ، وممن قال به  الثوري  ، وإسحاق  ،  وذهب بعضهم : إلى أنه إن لم يجد بدنة فبقرة ، فإن لم يجد بقرة فسبع من  الغنم ، فإن لم يجد أخرج بقيمة البدنة طعاما ، فإن لم يجد صام عن كل مد  يوما ، وهذا هو مذهب  الشافعي  ، وبه قال جماعة من أهل العلم . وعن أحمد  رواية : أنه مخير بين هذه الخمسة المذكورة . 

 واعلم أن المفسد حجه بالجماع إذا قضاه على الوجه الذي أحرم به في حجه  الفاسد ، كأن يكون في حجه الفاسد مفردا ويقضيه مفردا أو قارنا ، ويقضيه  قارنا فلا إشكال في ذلك وكذلك إن كان مفردا في الحج الذي أفسده وقضاه قارنا  فلا إشكال ; لأنه جاء بقضاء الحج مع زيادة العمرة ، وأما إذا كان قارنا في  الحج الذي أفسده ثم قضاه مفردا ، فالظاهر أن الدم اللازم له بسبب القران  لا يسقط عنه بإفراده في القضاء ، خلافا لمن زعم ذلك . 

 وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : إذا وطئ القارن ،  فسد حجه وعمرته ، ولزمه المضي في فاسدهما ، وتلزمه بدنة للوطء ، وشاة بسبب  القران ، فإذا قضى لزمته أيضا شاة أخرى ، سواء قضى قارنا ، أم مفردا لأنه  توجب عليه القضاء قارنا ، فإذا قضى مفردا لا يسقط عنه دم القران . قال العبدري    : وبهذا كله قال مالك  ، وأحمد    . 

 وقال أبو حنيفة    : إن  وطئ قبل طواف العمرة ، فسد حجه وعمرته ، ولزمه المضي في فاسدهما والقضاء ،  وعليه شاتان : شاة لإفساد الحج ، وشاة لإفساد العمرة ويسقط عنه دم القران ،  فإن وطئ بعد طواف العمرة فسد حجه ، وعليه قضاؤه وذبح شاة ، ولا تفسد عمرته  فتلزمه بدنة بسببها ، ويسقط عنه دم القران . 

 قال ابن المنذر  ، وممن قال يلزمه هدي واحد : عطاء  ،  وابن جريج  ، ومالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وإسحاق  ،  وأبو ثور    . وقال الحكم    : يلزمه هديان انتهى من " شرح المهذب " . 

 وقد قدمنا أن الأظهر عندنا : أن الزوجين المفسدين حجهما بالجماع تلزم كل واحد منهما بدنة ، إن كانت مطاوعة له ، وهو مذهب مالك    . وبه قال النخعي  ، وهو أحد القولين  للشافعي    . 

 قال النووي    : قال ابن المنذر    : وأوجب  ابن عباس  ،  وابن المسيب  ، والضحاك  والحكم  ، وحماد  ،  والثوري  ،  وأبو ثور  على كل واحد منهما هديا ، وقال النخعي  ومالك    :   [ ص: 37 ] على كل واحد منهما بدنة . 

 وقال أصحاب الرأي : إن كان قبل عرفة ، فعلى كل واحد منهما شاة ، وعن أحمد  روايتان : 

 إحداهما : يجزئهما هدي واحد . 

 والثانية : على كل واحد منهما هدي ، وقال عطاء  وإسحاق    : لزمهما هدي واحد .
الفرع العاشر : إذا جامع المحرم بعمرة قبل طوافه   : فسدت عمرته إجماعا ، وعليه المضي في فاسدها والقضاء والهدي ، فإن كان جماعه بعد الطواف ، وقبل السعي فعمرته فاسدة أيضا عند  الشافعي  ، وأحمد  ،  وأبي ثور  ، وهو مذهب مالك  فعليه إتمامها ، والقضاء والدم ، وقال عطاء    : عليه شاة ، ولم يذكر القضاء . وقال أبو حنيفة     : إن جامع المعتمر بعد أن طاف بالبيت أربعة أشواط لم تفسد عمرته ، وعليه  دم ، وإن طاف ثلاثة أشواط ، فسدت ، وعليه إتمامها والقضاء ودم ، وأما إن  كان جماعه بعد الطواف والسعي ، ولكنه قبل الحلق ، فلم يقل بفساد عمرته إلا  الشافعي    . 

 قال ابن المنذر    : ولا أحفظ هذا عن غير  الشافعي    . وقال  ابن عباس  ،  والثوري  ، وأبو حنيفة    : عليه دم ، وقال مالك    : عليه الهدي ، وعن عطاء    : أنه يستغفر الله ، ولا شيء عليه ، قال ابن المنذر    : قول  ابن عباس  أعلى . انتهى بواسطة نقل النووي    . 

 وأظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي : أن المحرمة التي أكرهها زوجها على الوطء حتى  أفسد حجها أو عمرتها بذلك ، أن جميع التكاليف اللازمة لها بسبب حجة القضاء  من نفقات سفرها في الحج ، كالزاد والراحلة والهدي اللازم لها كله على  الزوج ; لأنه هو الذي تسبب لها في ذلك وإن كانت بانت منه ، ونكحت غيره ،  وأنه إن كان عاجزا لفقره صرفت ذلك من مالها ، ثم رجعت عليه بذلك ، إن أيسر ،  وهذا مذهب مالك  وأصحابه وعطاء  ، ومن وافقهم ، خلافا لمن قال : إن جميع تكاليف حجة القضاء في مالها لا في مال الزوج ، وهو قول بعض أهل العلم . 

 قال الشيخ شهاب الدين أحمد الشلبي  في حاشيته على تبيين الحقائق ، شرح كنز الدقائق في الفقه الحنفي ما نصه : قال في " شرح  الطحاوي     " : أما المرأة إذا كانت نائمة ، أو جامعها صبي أو مجنون ، فذلك كله سواء  ، ولا ترجع المرأة من ذلك بما لزمها على المكره ; لأن ذلك شيء لزمها فيما  بينها ، وبين الله غير مجبور عليه كرجل أكره على   [ ص: 38 ] النذر ، فإنه يلزمه ، فإذا أدى ما لزمه ، فإنه لا يرجع على المكره ، كذلك هنا انتهى إتقاني - رحمه الله تعالى - . انتهى كلام الشلبي  في حاشيته . 

 وقال في موضع آخر من حاشيته المذكورة : ثم إذا كانت مكرهة حتى فسد حجها ولزمها دم ، هل ترجع على الزوج ، عن أبي شجاع    : لا ، وعن القاضي أبي حازم    : نعم ، ا هـ . 

 وقد ذكرنا أن الأظهر عندنا لزوم ذلك لزوجها الذي أكرهها ، ووجهه ظاهر جدا ;  لأن سببه هو جنايته بالجماع ، الذي لا يجوز له شرعا ، ومن تسبب في غرامة  إنسان بفعل حرام ، فإلزامه تلك الغرامة لا شك في ظهور وجهه ، والعلم عند  الله تعالى . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : في مذهب أحمد  في هذه المسألة ما نصه : وإذا كانت المرأة مكرهة على الجماع ، فلا هدي عليها ، ولا على الرجل أن يهدي عنها نص عليه أحمد    ; لأنه جماع يوجب الكفارة ، فلم يجب به حال الإكراه أكثر من كفارة واحدة كما في الصيام ، وهذا قول إسحاق  ،  وأبي ثور  ، وابن المنذر    . 

 وعن أحمد  رواية أخرى : أن عليه أن يهدي عنها ، وهو قول عطاء  ، ومالك     ; لأن إفساد الحج وجد منه في حقها ، فكان عليه لإفساده حجها هدي قياسا  على حجه ، وعنه ما يدل على أن الهدي عليها ; لأن فساد الحج ثبت بالنسبة  إليها ، ويحتمل أنه أراد أن الهدي عليها ، ويتحمله الزوج عنها ، فلا يكون  رواية ثالثة . انتهى منه . 

 وفي مذهب  الشافعي  في هذه المسألة وجهان ، الأصح منهما عند أصحاب  الشافعي  وجوب ذلك على الزوج ; كما بينه النووي  في  " شرح المهذب " . كما إن كانت مطاوعة له ، فالأظهر أن على كل واحد منهما  تكاليف حجة القضاء ، وكل ما سببه الوطء المذكور ; لأنهما سواء فيه ، ولا  ينبغي العدول عن ذلك . 
الفرع الحادي عشر : اعلم أنا قدمنا أن من أفسد حجه أو عمرته ، لزمه القضاء ،  وقد بينا أن الصحيح وجوبه على الفور لا على التراخي ، وسواء في ذلك كان  الحج والعمرة فرضا أو نفلا ; لأن النفل منهما يصير فرضا بالشروع فيه ، وقد  أردنا أن نبين في هذا الفرع أنه لو أحرم بالقضاء ، فأفسده أيضا بالجماع ،  لزمته الكفارة ولزمه قضاء واحد ، ولو تكرر ذلك منه مائة مرة ، ويقع القضاء  عن الحج الأول أي : الذي أفسده أولا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
الفرع الثاني عشر : قد قدمنا أن مما يمنع بسبب الإحرام حلق شعر الرأس   ; لقوله   [ ص: 39 ] تعالى : ولا تحلقوا رءوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله   [ 2 \ 196 ] ، فإن حلق شعر رأسه لأجل مرض ، أو أذى ، ككثرة القمل في رأسه ، فقد نص تعالى على ما يلزمه بقوله : ولا تحلقوا رءوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله فمن كان منكم مريضا أو به أذى من رأسه ففدية من صيام أو صدقة أو نسك   [ 2 \ 196 ] . 

 وهذه الآية الكريمة نزلت في  كعب بن عجرة    - رضي الله عنه - والتحقيق الذي لا شك فيه : أن الثلاثة المذكورة في الآية على سبيل التخيير بينها ; لأن لفظة " أو " في قوله : ففدية من صيام أو صدقة أو نسك حرف  تخيير ، والتحقيق : أن الصيام المذكور ثلاثة أيام ، وأن الصدقة المذكورة  ثلاثة آصع بين ستة مساكين ، لكل مسكين نصف صاع ، وما سوى هذا فهو خلاف  التحقيق . 

 وقد روى الشيخان في صحيحيهما ، عن  كعب بن عجرة     - رضي الله عنه - قال : كان بي أذى من رأسي ، فحملت إلى رسول الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - والقمل يتناثر على وجهي ، فقال : " ما كنت أرى أن الجهد  قد بلغ منك ما أرى ، أتجد شاة " ؟ قلت : لا . فنزلت الآية : ففدية من صيام أو صدقة أو نسك قال : " هو صوم ثلاثة أيام ، أو إطعام ستة مساكين نصف صاع نصف صاع طعاما لكل مسكين   " وفي رواية : " أتى علي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - زمن الحديبية  فقال  : " كأن هوام رأسك تؤذيك " ؟ فقلت : أجل . قال : " فاحلقه ، واذبح شاة ،  أو صم ثلاثة أيام ، أو تصدق بثلاثة آصع من تمر بين ستة مساكين   " رواه مسلم  ، وأحمد  ، وأبو داود    . ولأبي داود  في رواية " فدعاني  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : " احلق رأسك ، وصم ثلاثة أيام ،  أو أطعم ستة مساكين ، فرقا من زبيب ، أو انسك شاة ، فحلقت رأسي ثم نسكت   " وفي رواية عند  البخاري  ، عن  كعب بن عجرة    : " أن  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال له : " لعلك آذاك هوامك " ؟ قال :  نعم يا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - : " احلق رأسك ، وصم ثلاثة أيام ، أو أطعم ستة مساكين ، أو انسك  بشاة   " وفي رواية عند  البخاري  أيضا ، عن  كعب بن عجرة    - رضي الله عنه - قال : " وقف علي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالحديبية  ، ورأسي يتهافت قملا فقال : " يؤذيك هوامك " ؟ قلت : نعم . قال : " فاحلق رأسك ، أو احلق " قال : في نزلت هذه الآية : فمن كان منكم مريضا أو به أذى من رأسه إلى آخرها ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : صم ثلاثة أيام ، أو تصدق بفرق بين ستة ، أو انسك بما تيسر   " وفي رواية عند  البخاري  أيضا " فأنزل الله الفدية ، فأمره رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يطعم فرقا بين ستة ، أو يهدي شاة ، أو يصوم ثلاثة أيام ، وبعض هذه الروايات في صحيح مسلم  وفيه غيرها بمعناها ،   [ ص: 40 ] والفرق ثلاثة آصع . 

 فهذه النصوص الصحيحة الصريحة : مبينة غاية البيان آية الفدية ، موضحة : أن  الصيام المذكور في الآية ثلاثة أيام ، وأن الصدقة فيها ثلاثة آصع بين ستة  مساكين ، لكل مسكين نصف صاع ، وأن النسك فيها ما تيسر شاة فما فوقها ، وأن  ذلك على سبيل التخيير بين الثلاثة ، كما هو نص الآية ، والأحاديث المذكورة ،  وهذا لا ينبغي العدول عنه ; لدلالة القرآن ، والسنة الصحيحة عليه ، وهو  قول جماهير العلماء . 

 وبه تعلم أن قول الحسن  ،  والثوري  ، وعكرمة  ، ونافع     : أن الصيام عشرة أيام ، والصدقة على عشرة مساكين - خلاف الصواب لما  ذكرنا . وأن ما يقوله أصحاب الرأي : من أنه يجزئ نصف صاع من البر خاصة لكل  مسكين ، وأما غير البر كالتمر والشعير مثلا ، فلا بد من صاع كامل لكل مسكين  - خلاف الصواب أيضا لمخالفته للروايات الصحيحة ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - التي ذكرناها آنفا . وأن ما رواه  الطبري  وغيره ، عن  سعيد بن جبير     : من أن الواجب أولا النسك ، فإن لم يجد نسكا ، فهو مخير بين الصوم  والصدقة - خلاف الصواب أيضا ، للأدلة التي ذكرناها ، وهي واضحة صريحة في  التخيير . 

 ومن أصرحها في التخيير ما رواه أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا  موسى بن إسماعيل  ، ثنا حماد  ، عن داود  ، عن  الشعبي  ، عن  عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى  ، عن  كعب بن عجرة    : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال له : " إن شئت فانسك نسيكة ، وإن شئت فصم ثلاثة أيام ، وإن شئت فأطعم ثلاثة آصع من تمر لستة مساكين   " ، ا هـ . فصراحة هذا في التخيير بين الثلاثة كما ترى . وما رواه مالك  في موطئه ، عن  عبد الكريم بن مالك الجزري  ، عن  عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى  ، عن  كعب بن عجرة     - رضي الله عنه - أنه كان مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - محرما ،  فآذاه القمل في رأسه ، فأمره رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يحلق  رأسه ، وقال : " صم ثلاثة أيام ، أو أطعم ستة مساكين مدين مدين لكل إنسان ،  أو انسك بشاة ، أي ذلك فعلت أجزأ عنك   " انتهى من " الموطأ " . 

 وقوله : " أي ذلك فعلت أجزأ عنك " صريح في التخيير كما ترى ، مع أن الآية  الكريمة ، والروايات الثابتة في الصحيحين نصوص صريحة في ذلك لصراحة لفظة ،  أو في التخيير ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وهذا الذي بينا حكمه الآن : هو حلق جميع شعر الرأس ، أما حلق بعض شعر  الرأس ، أو شعر باقي الجسد غير الرأس ، فسيأتي الكلام عليه إن شاء الله . 

 [ ص: 41 ] واعلم  أن ما جاء في بعض الروايات أن النسك المذكور في الآية : بقرة ، يجاب عنه  من وجهين ، وسنذكر هنا إن شاء الله بعض الروايات الواردة بذلك ، والجواب  عنها . 

 قال أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا  قتيبة بن سعيد  ، حدثنا الليث  ، عن نافع    : أن رجلا من الأنصار أخبره عن  كعب بن عجرة  ، وكان قد أصابه في رأسه أذى ، فحلق فأمره النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يهدي هديا بقرة   . انتهى منه . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في " الفتح " بعد أن أشار لحديث أبي داود    : هذا  وللطبراني  من طريق عبد الوهاب بن بخت  ، عن نافع  ، عن  ابن عمر  قال : حلق  كعب بن عجرة  رأسه فأمره رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يفتدي فافتدى ببقرة   . 

 ولعبد بن حميد  من طريق أبي معشر  ، عن نافع  ، عن  ابن عمر  قال : افتدى كعب  من أذى كان في رأسه ، فحلقه - ببقرة قلدها وأشعرها   . 

 ولسعيد بن منصور  من طريق  ابن أبي ليلى  ، عن نافع  عن  سليمان بن يسار  ، قيل لابن كعب بن عجرة    : ما صنع أبوك حين أصابه الأذى في رأسه ؟ قال : ذبح بقرة   . انتهى من " الفتح " . ثم قال : فهذه الطرق كلها تدور على نافع    . 

 وقد اختلف عليه في الواسطة التي بينه وبين كعب  ، وقد عارضها ما هو أصح منها ، من أن الذي أمر به كعب  وفعله إنما هو شاة . 

 وروى  سعيد بن منصور  ،  وعبد بن حميد  من طريق المقبري  ، عن  أبي هريرة    : أن  كعب بن عجرة  ذبح شاة لأذى كان أصابه ، وهذا أصوب من الذي قبله ، واعتمد  ابن بطال  على رواية نافع  ، عن  سليمان بن يسار  فقال : أخذ كعب  بأرفع  الكفارات ، ولم يخالف النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيما أمره به من ذبح  الشاة ، بل وافقه ، وزاد  . ففيه : أن من أفتى بأيسر الأشياء فله أن يأخذ  بأرفعها ، كما فعل كعب    . 

 قلت : هو فرع ثبوت الحديث ولم يثبت لما قدمته . والله أعلم . انتهى كلام ابن حجر    . 

 وقد علمت منه الروايات المقضية : أن النسك في آية الفدية المذكورة بقرة ، وأن الجواب عنها من وجهين : 

 الأول : عدم ثبوت الروايات الواردة بالبقرة ، ومعارضتها بما هو صحيح ثابت من أن النسك المذكور في الآية شاة ، كما قدمناه . 

 والجواب الثاني : أنا لو فرضنا أن تلك الروايات ثابتة ، فهي لا تعارض الروايات   [ ص: 42 ] الصحيحة  الدالة ، على أن النسك المذكور : شاة ، وذلك بأن اللازم هو الشاة ،  والتطوع بالبقرة تطوع بأكثر من اللازم . ولا مانع من التطوع بأكثر مما يلزم  ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وهذا الذي ذكرنا حكمه : هو حلق الرأس لعذر كمرض ، أو أذى في الرأس ككثرة  القمل فيه ، كما هو موضوع آية الفدية ، والأحاديث التي ذكرنا . 

 أما إن حلق رأسه قبل وقت الحلق لغير عذر من مرض ، أو أذى من رأسه ، فقد اختلف أهل العلم فيما يلزمه ، فذهب مالك   والشافعي  وهو ظاهر مذهب أحمد     : إلى أن الفدية في العمد بلا عذر ، حكمها حكم الفدية لعذر المرض ، أو  الأذى في الرأس ، ولا فرق بين المعذور وغيره ، إلا في الإثم ، فإن المعذور  تلزمه الفدية ، ولا إثم عليه ، ومن لا عذر له تلزمه الفدية المذكورة مع  الإثم ، وهو مروي عن  الثوري    . 

 وعن الحنابلة وجه : أنه لا فدية على من حلق ناسيا إحرامه ، وهو قول إسحاق  ، وابن المنذر  ، واحتجوا بالأدلة الدالة على العذر بالنسيان . 

 وذهب أبو حنيفة    : إلى  الفرق بين من حلق لعذر ومن حلق لغير عذر ، فإن حلقه لعذر ، فعليه الفدية  المذكورة في الآية على سبيل التخيير ، وفاقا للجمهور ، وإن كان حلقه لغير  عذر تعين عليه الدم دون الصيام والصدقة ، ولا أعلم لأقوالهم رحمهم الله في  هذه المسألة نصا واضحا يجب الرجوع إليه من كتاب ولا سنة ولا إجماع . 

 أما الذين قالوا : إن فدية غير المعذور كفدية المعذور ، فاحتجوا ، بأن  الحلق إتلاف ، فاستوى عمده وخطؤه كقتل الصيد . قالوا : ولأن الله تعالى  أوجب الفدية على من حلق رأسه لأذى به وهو معذور ، فكان ذلك تنبيها على  وجوبها على غير المعذور ، ا هـ . ولا يخفى أن هذا النوع من الاستدلال  وأمثاله ليس فيه مقنع . 

 وأما الذين فرقوا بين المعذور وغيره ، وهم الحنفية فاستدلوا بظاهر قوله تعالى : فمن كان منكم مريضا أو به أذى من رأسه ففدية من صيام أو صدقة أو نسك قالوا : فرتب الفدية المذكورة على العذر ، فدل ذلك على أن من ليس له عذر ، لا يكون له هذا الحكم المرتب على العذر خاصة . 

 واحتج بعض أجلاء علماء الشافعية على استدلال الحنفية بالآية المذكورة بأنه  قول بدليل الخطاب : يعني مفهوم المخالفة ، والمقرر في أصول الحنفية : عدم  الاحتجاج بدليل الخطاب . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (348)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 43 إلى صـ 50
*
*
*
*
*
* [ ص: 43 ] قال  مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : لا يلزم الحنفية احتجاج الشافعية  المذكور عليهم ; لأنهم يقولون : نعم نحن لا نعتبر مفهوم المخالفة ، ولكن  نرى أن قوله : فمن كان منكم مريضا أو به أذى من رأسه ليس  فيه تعرض لحكم الحالق لغير عذر ، لا بنفي الفدية المذكورة ، ولا بإثباتها ،  وقد ظهر لنا من دليل آخر خارج عن الآية : أنه يلزمه دم ، ا هـ . 

 ولا خلاف بين أهل العلم أن صيام الفدية له أن يصومه حيث شاء ، والأظهر  عندي في النسك ، والصدقة أيضا أن له أن يفعلهما حيث شاء ; لأن فدية الأذى  أشبه بالكفارة منها بالهدي ، ولأن الله لم يذكر للفدية محلا معينا ، ولم  يذكره النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وسماها نسكا ولم يسمها هديا ، والظاهر  أنه لا مانع من أن ينوي بالنسك المذكور الهدي ، فيجري على حكم الهدي ، فلا  يصح في غير الحرم ، إلا أنه لا يجوز له الأكل منه ; لأنه في حكم الكفارة ،  كما قاله علماء المالكية . وعند الحنفية ، ومن وافقهم يختص النسك المذكور  بالحرم . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 أما إذا كان الذي حلقه بعض شعر رأسه لا جميعه ، أو كان شعر جسده أو بعضه ،  لا شعر الرأس ، فليس في ذلك نص صريح من كتاب ، ولا سنة ، ولا إجماع ; لأن  الله جل وعلا إنما ذكر في آية الفدية : حلق الرأس ، وظاهرها حلق جميعه لا  بعضه ، والعلماء مختلفون في ذلك ولم يظهر لنا في مستندات أقوالهم ما فيه  مقنع يجب الرجوع إليه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 فذهب مالك    - رحمه الله - وأصحابه إلى أن ضابط ما تلزم به فدية الأذى من الحلق هو حصول أحد أمرين : 

 أحدهما : أن يحصل له بذلك ترفه . 

 والثاني : أن يزيل عنه به أذى . أما حلق القليل من شعر رأسه ، أو غيره مما لا يحصل به ترفه ، ولا إماطة أذى ، فيلزم فيه التصدق بحفنة : وهي يد واحدة ، وكذلك عندهم الظفر الواحد لا لإماطة أذى ، وقتل القملة أو القملات . 

 وقال ابن القاسم  في  المدونة : ما سمعت بحد فيما دون إماطة الأذى أكثر من حفنة من شيء من  الأشياء ، وقد قال في قملة أو قملات : حفنة من طعام ، والحفنة بيد واحدة .  انتهى بواسطة نقل المواق  في شرحه لقول خليل  في مختصره ، وفي الظفر الواحد ، لا لإماطة الأذى حفنة ، ا هـ . 

 [ ص: 44 ] وذهب  الشافعي  وأصحابه  : إلى أن حلق ثلاث شعرات فصاعدا تلزم فيه فدية الأذى كاملة ، واحتجوا بأن  الثلاث : يقع عليها اسم الجمع المطلق ، فكان حلقها كحلق الجميع ، وهذا  القول رواية عن الإمام أحمد  ، وقال القاضي : إنها المذهب ، وبذلك قال الحسن  ، وعطاء  ،  وابن عيينة  ،  وأبو ثور  ، كما نقله عنهم صاحب المغني . أما حلق الشعرة الواحدة ، أو الشعرتين فللشافعية فيه أربعة أقوال : 

 الأول : وهو أصحها عند محققيهم ، وهو نص  الشافعي  في أكثر كتبه : أنه يجب في الشعرة الواحدة مد وفي الشعرتين مدان . 

 الثاني : يجب في شعرة واحدة درهم ، وفي شعرتين درهمان . 

 الثالث : يجب في شعرة ثلث دم وفي شعرتين ثلثاه . 

 الرابع : أن في الشعرة الواحدة دما كاملا . ومذهب الإمام أحمد    : وجوب الفدية كاملة في أربع شعرات فصاعدا ، وهذه الرواية اقتصر عليها الخرقي  ،  وقد قدمنا قريبا الرواية عنه بوجوب الفدية بثلاث شعرات فصاعدا . أما ما هو  أقل من القدر الذي يوجب الفدية ، وهو ثلاث شعرات ، أو شعرتان بحسب  الروايتين المذكورتين ففي الشعرة الواحدة : مد من طعام ، وفي الشعرتين :  مدان ، وعنه أيضا في كل شعرة : قبضة من طعام ، وروي نحوه عن عطاء    . 

 وذهب أبو حنيفة  إلى أنه إن حلق ربع رأسه ، أو ربع لحيته ، أو حلق عضوا كاملا كرقبته ، أو عانته أو أحد إبطيه ،  ونحو ذلك : لزمته فدية الأذى ، إن كان ذلك لعذر ، وإن كان لغير عذر : لزمه  دم ، ويلزم عنده في حلق أقل مما ذكر كحلق أقل من ربع الرأس ، أو ربع  اللحية ، أو أقل من عضو كامل صدقة ، والصدقة عندهم : نصف صاع من بر ، أو  صاع من غيره . 

 وروي عن أبي حنيفة  وأصحابه : أن في كل شعرة قبضة من طعام كما ذكره عنهم صاحب المغني . 

 وأما حلق شعر البدن غير الرأس ، فقد علمت مما ذكرنا آنفا أن مذهب أبي حنيفة  فيه  : أنه إن حلق عضوا كاملا ففيه الفدية أو الدم ، وإن حلق أقل من عضو ، ففيه  الصدقة ، وأن حكم اللحية عنده كحكم الرأس ، وحلق الربع فيهما كحلق الجميع .  

 ومذهب  الشافعي  أن حلق شعر الجسد غير الرأس كحكم حلق الرأس ، فتلزم الفدية   [ ص: 45 ] في  ثلاث شعرات فصاعدا ، سواء كانت من شعر الرأس أو غيره من الجسد ، وفي  الشعرة ، أو الشعرتين من الجسد عندهم الأقوال الأربعة المتقدمة ، وإن حلق  شعر رأسه وشعر بدنه معا ، لزمه عند  الشافعي  ، وأصحابه : فدية واحدة ، خلافا  لأبي القاسم الأنماطي  القائل  : يلزمه فديتان ، محتجا بأن شعر الرأس مخالف لشعر البدن ; لأن النسك يتعلق  بشعر الرأس ، فيلزم حلقه ، أو تقصيره بخلاف شعر البدن . 

 واحتج الشافعية بأنهما وإن اختلف حكمهما في النسك فهما جنس واحد : فأجزأت لهما فدية واحدة . 

 ومذهب الإمام أحمد  في هذه المسألة كمذهب  الشافعي  فشعر  الرأس وشعر البدن حكمهما عنده سواء . وإن حلق شعر رأسه وبدنه : فعليه فدية  واحدة ، وعنه رواية أخرى : أنه يلزمه دمان ، إذا حلق من كل من الرأس ،  والجسد ما تجب به الفدية منفردا عن الآخر كقول الأنماطي  المتقدم . 

 قال في " المغني " : وهو الذي ذكره القاضي ، وابن عقيل     ; لأن الرأس يخالف البدن ، بحصول التحلل به دون البدن ، ولنا أن الشعر  كله جنس واحد في البدن ، فلم تتعدد الفدية فيه باختلاف مواضعه كسائر البدن ،  وكاللباس ، ودعوى الاختلاف تبطل باللباس فإنه يجب كشف الرأس ، دون غيره ،  والجزاء في اللبس فيهما واحد . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " أيضا : وإن حلق من رأسه شعرتين ، ومن بدنه شعرتين فعليه دم واحد ، هذا ظاهر كلام الخرقي  ، واختيار أبي الخطاب  ، ومذهب أكثر الفقهاء . ومذهب مالك  في  هذه المسألة : أن شعر البدن كشعر الرأس ، فإن حلق من شعر بدنه ما فيه ترفه  ، أو إماطة أذى : لزمته الفدية ، وإلا فالتصدق بحفنة بيد واحدة . 

 وسئل مالك    : عن  المحرم يتوضأ فيمر يديه على وجهه ، أو يخلل لحيته في الوضوء ، أو يدخل يده  في أنفه لمخاط ينزعه ، أو يمسح رأسه ، أو يركب دابته ، فيحلق ساقه الإكاف  أو السرج ؟ قال مالك    : ليس عليه في ذلك كله شيء ، وهذا خفيف ، ولا بد للناس منه . انتهى بواسطة نقل الحطاب  في كلامه على قول خليل    : وتساقط شعر لوضوء أو ركوب ، ا هـ . 

 وإذا علمت أقوال الأئمة رحمهم الله في شعر الجسد . فاعلم أني لا أعلم لشيء منها مستندا من نص كتاب ، أو سنة . 

 [ ص: 46 ] والأظهر  أنهم قاسوا شعر الجسد على شعر الرأس ، بجامع أن الكل قد يحصل بحلقه الترفه  ، والتنظف ، والظاهر أن اجتهادهم في حلق بعض شعر الرأس يشبه بعض أنواع  تحقيق المناط ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
الفرع الرابع عشر في حكم قص المحرم أظافره أو بعضها 

 وقد اختلف أهل العلم في ذلك ، فالصحيح من مذهب مالك     : أنه إن قلم ظفرين فصاعدا : لزمته الفدية مطلقا ، وإن قلم ظفرا واحدا ،  لإماطة أذى عنه : لزمته الفدية أيضا ، وإن قلمه لا لإماطة أذى : لزمه إطعام  حفنة بيد واحدة . 

 قال الشيخ الحطاب  في كلامه على قول خليل  في مختصره : وفي الظفر الواحد لا لإماطة الأذى حفنة ، ما نصه : أما لو قلم ظفرين فلم أر في ابن عبد السلام  والتوضيح ، وابن فرحون  في شرحه ، لا ومناسكه  وابن عرفة  ، والتادلي  ، والطراز  وغيرهم خلافا في لزوم الفدية ، ولم يفصلوا كما فصلوا في الظفر الواحد ، والله أعلم . انتهى منه . 

 ولا ينبغي أن يختلف في أن الظفر إذا انكسر جاز أخذه ، ولا شيء فيه ; لأنه بعد الكسر لا ينمو فهو كحطب شجر الحرم . والله أعلم . 

 ومذهب  الشافعي  وأصحابه : أن حكم الأظفار كحكم الشعر ،  فإن قلم ثلاثة أظفار فصاعدا ، فعليه الفدية كاملة ، وأظفار اليد والرجل في  ذلك سواء ، وإن قلم ظفرا واحدا أو ظفرين ففيه الأقوال الأربعة فيمن حلق  شعرة واحدة أو شعرتين ، وقد قدمنا أن أصحها عندهم أن في الشعرة مدا ، وفي  الشعرتين : مدين ، وباقي الأقوال المذكورة موضح قريبا ومذهب الإمام أحمد  في  الأظفار كمذهبه في الشعر ، ففي أربعة أظفار ، أو ثلاثة على الرواية الأخرى  : فدية كاملة ، وحكم الظفر الواحد كحكم الشعرة الواحدة ، وحكم الظفرين  كحكم الشعرتين ، وقد تقدم موضحا قريبا . 

 ومذهب أبي حنيفة  في هذه المسألة : أنه لو قص أظفار يديه ورجليه جميعا بمجلس واحد ، أو قص أظفار يد واحدة كاملة في مجلس ، أو رجل كذلك  لزمه الدم ، وإن قطع مثلا خمسة أظفار ثلاثة من يد واثنان من رجل ، أو يد  أخرى ، أو عكس ذلك : فعليه الصدقة ، وهي نصف صاع من بر عن كل ظفر ،  والمعروف عند الحنفية في باب الفدية : أن ما كان لعذر ففيه فدية الأذى  المذكورة في الآية ، وما كان لغير عذر ففيه الدم ، كما تقدم . أما لو   [ ص: 47 ] قص أظفار إحدى يديه ، أو رجليه في مجلس ، والأخرى في مجلس آخر ، فعند أبي حنيفة  ، وأبي يوسف    : يتعدد الدم ، حتى إنه يمكن أن تلزمه أربعة دماء للرجلين واليدين ، إذا كانت كل واحدة في مجلس ، وعند محمد     : لا يلزمه إلا دم واحد ، ولو تعددت المجالس إلا إذا تخللت الكفارة  بينهما ، وقد علمت أنه لو قص أظافر أكثر من خمسة متفرقة من الرجلين واليدين  : ليس عليه إلا الصدقة عندهم . 

 وقال زفر    : يجب الدم بقص ثلاثة أظفار من اليد أو من الرجل ، وهو قول أبي حنيفة  الأول ، بناء على اعتبار الأكثر ، والثلاثة أكثر من الباقي بعدها بالنسبة إلى الخمسة . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : قال ابن المنذر    : وأجمع أهل العلم على أن المحرم ممنوع من أخذ أظفاره ، وعليه الفدية بأخذها في قول أكثرهم ، وهو قول حماد  ، ومالك  ،  والشافعي  ،  وأبي ثور  ، وأصحاب الرأي . وروي ذلك عن عطاء  ، وعنه لا فدية عليه ; لأن الشرع لم يرد فيه بفدية ، ولم يعتبر ابن المنذر  في حكايته الإجماع قول  داود الظاهري    : إن المحرم له أن يقص أظفاره ، ولا شيء عليه لعدم النص ، وفي اعتبار داود  في الإجماع خلاف معروف ، والأظهر عند الأصوليين اعتباره في الإجماع . والله تعالى أعلم . 

 ثم قال صاحب " المغني " : ولنا أنه أزال ما منع إزالته لأجل الترفه ،  فوجبت عليه الفدية كحلق الشعر ، وعدم النص فيه لا يمنع قياسه . كشعر البدن  مع شعر الرأس ، والحكم في فدية الأظفار كالحكم في فدية الشعر سواء ،  في أربعة منها دم . وعنه في ثلاثة دم ، وفي الظفر الواحد مد من طعام وفي  الظفرين : مدان على ما ذكرنا من التفصيل والاختلاف فيه . وقول  الشافعي   وأبي ثور  كذلك انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 وإذا عرفت مذاهب الأئمة في حكم قص المحرم أظفاره ، وما يلزمه في ذلك فاعلم  أني لا أعلم لأقوالهم مستندا من النصوص ، إلا ما ذكرنا عن ابن المنذر  ،  من الإجماع على أن المحرم ممنوع من أخذ أظفاره ، أما لزوم الفدية ، فلم  يدع فيه إجماعا ، وإلا ما جاء عن بعض السلف من الصحابة والتابعين ، من  تفسير آية الحج ، فإنه يدل على منع المحرم من أخذ أظفاره كمنعه من حلق شعره  حتى يبلغ الهدي محله ، والآية المذكورة هي قوله تعالى : ثم ليقضوا تفثهم الآية [ 22 \ 29 ] . 

 قال صاحب " الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور " : وأخرج  ابن جرير  ، وابن المنذر  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، عن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - في قوله : ثم ليقضوا تفثهم قال : " يعني   [ ص: 48 ] بالتفث : وضع إحرامهم من حلق الرأس ، ولبس الثياب ، وقص الأظفار ، ونحو ذلك " . 

 وقال أيضا : وأخرج  ابن أبي شيبة  ، عن  محمد بن كعب  قال  : التفث : حلق العانة ونتف الإبط ، والأخذ من الشارب ، وتقليم الأظفار ، ا  هـ . ونحو هذا كثير في كلام المفسرين وإن فسر بعضهم الآية بغيره . 

 وعلى التفسير المذكور فالآية تدل على : أن الأظفار كالشعر بالنسبة إلى  المحرم ، ولا سيما أنها معطوفة بـ " ثم " على نحر الهدايا ; لأن الله تعالى  قال : ليشهدوا منافع لهم ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام والمراد بذكر اسمه على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام التسمية عند نحر الهدايا والضحايا ، ثم رتب على ذلك قوله : ثم ليقضوا تفثهم فدل على أن الحلق وقص الأظافر ونحو ذلك ينبغي أن يكون بعد النحر كما قال تعالى : ولا تحلقوا رءوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله    [ 2 \ 196 ] ، وقد بين النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أن من حلق قبل أن  ينحر لا شيء عليه . كما بيناه موضحا في سورة البقرة في الكلام على قوله : فإن أحصرتم فما استيسر من الهدي ، ويؤيد التفسير المذكور الدال على ما ذكرنا كلام أهل اللغة . 

 قال الجوهري  في صحاحه :  التفث في المناسك : ما كان من نحو قص الأظفار ، والشارب وحلق الرأس ،  والعانة ، ورمي الجمار ، ونحر البدن ، وأشباه ذلك . قال أبو عبيدة    : ولم يجئ فيه شعر يحتج به انتهى منه . 

 قال صاحب " القاموس " : التفث محركة في المناسك : الشعث ، وما كان من نحو  قص الأظفار ، والشارب ، وحلق العانة ، وغير ذلك . وككتف الشعث والمغبر ، ا  هـ . 

 وقال صاحب " اللسان " : التفث : نتف الشعر وقص الأظفار ، إلخ . 

 وقال أبو عبد الله القرطبي  في تفسيره في الكلام على معنى التفث : قال ابن العربي    : وهذه اللفظة غريبة لم يجد أهل العربية فيها شعرا ، ولا أحاطوا بها خبرا ، لكني تتبعت التفث لغة فرأيت  أبا عبيدة معمر بن المثنى  قال  : إنه قص الأظفار وأخذ الشارب ، وكل ما يحرم على المحرم إلا النكاح ، ولم  يجئ فيه شعر يحتج به . وقال صاحب " العين " : التفث : هو الرمي والحلق ،  والتقصير ، والذبح ، وقص الأظفار ، والشارب ، والإبط . وذكر  الزجاج   والفراء  نحوه ، ولا أراهم أخذوه إلا من قول العلماء ، وقال قطرب    : تفث الرجل : إذا كثر وسخه . قال  أمية بن أبي الصلت    : 

 [ ص: 49 ] 
**حلقوا رءوسهم لم يحلقوا تفثا ولم يسلوا لهم قملا وصئبانا* *

 وما أشار إليه قطرب  هو الذي قاله ابن وهب  عن مالك  ، وهو الصحيح في التفث ، وهذه صورة إلقاء التفث لغة ، إلى أن قال : قلت : ما حكاه عن قطرب  ، وذكر من الشعر قد ذكره في تفسيره الماوردي  ، وذكر بيتا آخر فقال : قضوا تفثا ونحبا ثم ساروا إلى نجد  وما انتظروا عليا 

 وقال الثعلبي    : وأصل التفث في اللغة : الوسخ ، تقول العرب للرجل تستقذره : ما أتفثك أي : ما أوسخك وأقذرك . 

 قال  أمية بن أبي الصلت    : 
**ساخين آباطهم لم يقذفوا تفثا     وينزعوا عنهم قملا وصئبانا 
**

 انتهى من القرطبي    . 

 والظاهر أن قوله : ساخين آباطهم . . البيت ، من قولهم : سخا يسخو سخوا إذا  سكن من حركته : يعني : أنهم ساكنون عن الحركة إلى آباطهم بالحلق ، بدليل  قوله بعده : 
**  . . . لم يقذفوا تفثا     وينزعوا عنهم قملا وصئبانا 
**الفرع الخامس عشر : قد قدمنا في أول الكلام في هذه المسألة التي هي مسألة ما يمتنع على المحرم بسبب إحرامه ، ما يمنع المحرم من لبسه من أنواع الملبوس ، وسنذكر في هذا الفرع ما يلزم في ذلك عند الأئمة . 

 فذهب  الشافعي  ،  وأصحابه : إلى أنه إن لبس شيئا مما قدمنا أنه لا يجوز لبسه مختارا عامدا ،  أثم بذلك ، ولزمته المبادرة إلى إزالته ولزمته الفدية ، سواء قصر زمان  اللبس أو طال ، لا فرق عندهم في ذلك ، ولا دليل عندهم للزوم الفدية في ذلك ،  إلا القياس على حلق الرأس المنصوص عليه في آية الفدية ، واللبس الحرام  الموجب للفدية عندهم محمول على ما يعتاد في كل ملبوس ، فلو التحف بقميص أو قباء ، أو ارتدى بهما ، أو ائتزر سراويل    : فلا فدية عليه عندهم ; لأنه ليس لبسا له في العادة ، فهو عندهم كمن لفق  إزارا من خرق وطبقتها وخاطها : فلا فدية عليه بلا خلاف ، وكذا لو التحف  بقميص أو بعباءة أو إزار ونحوها ولفها عليه طاقا أو طاقين ، أو أكثر فلا  فدية ، وسواء فعل ذلك في النوم أو اليقظة ،   [ ص: 50 ] قاله النووي  ،  ثم قال : قال أصحابنا : وله أن يتقلد المصحف وحمائل السيف ، وأن يشد  الهميان والمنطقة في وسطه ، ويلبس الخاتم ، ولا خلاف في جواز هذا كله ،  وهذا الذي ذكرناه في المنطقة والهميان مذهبنا ، وبه قال العلماء كافة ، إلا   ابن عمر  في أصح الروايتين عنه فكرههما ، وبه قال نافع  مولاه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : ما ذكره النووي    - رحمه الله - من كون جواز شد المنطقة والهميان في وسطه ، هو قول العلماء كافة ، إلا  ابن عمر  في أصح الروايتين - فيه نظر ، فإن مذهب مالك  ،  وأصحابه : منع شد المنطقة والهميان ، فوق الإزار مطلقا ، وتجب به الفدية  عندهم . أما شد المنطقة مباشرة للجلد تحت الإزار ، فهو جائز عندهم ، بشرط  كونه يريد بذلك حفظ نفقته ، فلا يجوز إلا تحت الإزار ، لضرورة حفظ النفقة  خاصة ، وإلا فتجب الفدية ، وشد المنطقة لغير النفقة تجب به الفدية أيضا ،  عند أحمد    . والهميان قريب مما تسميه العامة اليوم : بالكمر . 

 قال الشيخ الحطاب  في كلامه على قول خليل  في مختصره عاطفا على ما يجوز للمحرم : وشد منطقة لنفقته على جلده . قال ابن فرحون  في " شرح  ابن الحاجب    " : المنطقة : الهميان ، وهو مثل الكيس تجعل فيه الدراهم ، ا هـ . 

 وروى البيهقي  بإسناده عن عائشة     : أنه لا بأس بشد المنطقة لحفظ النفقة ، وما في " المغني " من رفع ذلك  إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيه نظر ، والظاهر أنه من قول  ابن عباس  ، والمرفوع عند  الطبراني  وفي إسناده يوسف بن خالد السمتي  ، وهو ضعيف . قاله في : " مجمع الزوائد " ، وقال في : " التقريب " في يوسف  المذكور : تركوه ، وكذبوه . 

 وإذا علمت مما مر أن اللبس الحرام على المحرم ،  تجب به الفدية عند الشافعية ، وأنه لا فرق عندهم بين اللحظة والزمن الطويل  ، فاعلم أن الأصح عندهم ، وبه جزم الأكثرون : أن اللازم في ذلك هو فدية  الأذى المذكورة في آية الفدية . ودليلهم القياس كما تقدم ، ولهم طريقان غير  هذا في المسألة إحداهما ، وذكرها  أبو علي الطبري  في الإيضاح ، وآخرون من العراقيين  أن في المسألة قولين : 

 أحدهما : أنه كالمتمتع ، فيلزمه ما استيسر من الهدي فإن لم يجد فصيام عشرة أيام ، كما هو معلوم . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (349)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 51 إلى صـ 58
*
*
*
*
 والقول الثاني : أنه يلزمه الهدي فإن لم يجده قومه دراهم ، وقوم الدراهم طعاما ، ثم   [ ص: 51 ] يصوم عن كل مد يوما . 

 الطريق الثانية : هي أن في المسألة عندهم أربعة أوجه ، أصحها أنه كالحلق لاشتراكهما في الترفه . 

 والثاني : أنه مخير بين شاة ، وبين تقويمها ، ويخرج قيمتها طعاما ، ويصوم عن كل مد يوما . 

 الثالث : تجب شاة ، فإن عجز عنها ، لزمه الطعام بقيمتها . 

 والرابع : أنه كالمتمتع . انتهى من النووي    . 

 وقد علمت أن الصحيح عند الشافعية : أن اللبس الحرام تلزم فيه فدية الأذى ، وهذا حاصل مذهب  الشافعي  ، وأصحابه في المسألة ، ومذهب أحمد  وأصحابه : أن الفدية تجب بقليل اللبس وكثيره كمذهب  الشافعي    . ويجوز عند  الشافعي  ، وأصحابه : للرجل المحرم ستر وجهه ، ولا فدية عليه ، بخلاف البياض الذي وراء الآذان . 

 قال النووي    : وبه قال جمهور العلماء : يعني جواز ستر المحرم وجهه ، وقال أبو حنيفة  ومالك    : لا يجوز كرأسه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : وهذا القول الأخير أرجح عندي كما تقدم ; لأن في صحيح مسلم  في المحرم الذي خر من بعيره ، فمات : " لا ولا تخمروا وجهه ولا رأسه   " وقد قدمنا أن العلة كونه يبعث ملبيا . 

 فدل هذا الحديث الصحيح على أن إحرام الرجل مانع من ستر وجهه ، وما أول به  الشافعية وغيرهم الحديث المذكور ، ليس بمقنع فلا يجوز العدول عن ظاهر  الحديث إليه ، ولا عبرة بالأجلاء الذين خالفوا ظاهره ; لأن السنة أولى  بالاتباع ، والآثار التي رووها عن عثمان  ،  وزيد بن ثابت  ،  ومروان بن الحكم  ، لا يعارض بها المرفوع الصحيح ، والله أعلم . 

 والظاهر لنا : أن ما يروى عن أبي حنيفة   والثوري   وسعد بن أبي وقاص    : من جواز لبس المحرمة القفازين   - خلاف الصواب لما قدمنا من حديث  ابن عمر  الثابت في الصحيح ، وفيه : " ولا تنتقب المرأة المحرمة ، ولا تلبس القفازين    " الحديث . ولم يثبت شيء صحيح من كتاب أو سنة يخالفه ، وما قاله بعض أهل  العلم من الحنابلة وغيرهم ، من النهي عن لبس المرأة الخلخال والسوار خلاف  الصواب ، والظاهر : جواز ذلك : ولا دليل يمنع منه ، والله أعلم . 

 [ ص: 52 ] أما لبس الرجل القفازين ، فلم يخالف في منعه أحد ، وعند الشافعية     : إذا طلى المحرم رأسه بطين ، أو حناء أو مرهم ونحو ذلك ، فإن كان رقيقا  لا يستر فلا فدية ، وإن كان ثخينا ساترا فوجهان ، أصحهما : وجوب الفدية . 

 والثاني : لا تجب لأن ذلك لا يعد ساترا ولو توسد وسادة ، أو وضع يده على  رأسه ، أو انغمس في ماء أو استظل بمحمل ، أو هودج ، فذلك عند الشافعية :  جائز ، ولا شيء فيه ، سواء مس المحمل رأسه أم لا ، وفيه قول ضعيف : أنه إن  مس المحمل رأسه ، وجبت الفدية . 

 وضابط ما تجب به الفدية عندهم هو : أن يستر من رأسه قدرا يقصد ستره ، لغرض  كشد عصابة وإلصاق لصوق لشجة ونحوها ، والصحيح عندهم : أنه إن شد خيطا على  رأسه لم يضره ، ولا فدية عليه ، ولو جرح المحرم فشد على جرحه خرقة ، فإن  كان الجرح في غير الرأس فلا فدية ، وإن كان في الرأس ، لزمته الفدية ولا  إثم عليه . 

 وقد قدمنا أن إحرام المرأة في وجهها فلا يجوز لها ستره بما يعد ساترا ،  ولها ستر وجهها عن الرجال ، والأظهر في ذلك : أن تسدل الثوب على وجهها  متجافيا عنه لا لاصقا به ، والله أعلم . 

 ويجوز عند الشافعية : أن يعقد الإزار ويشد عليه خيطان ، وأن يجعل له مثل  الحجزة ، ويدخل فيها التكة ; لأن ذلك من مصلحة الإزار ، لا يستمسك إلا بنحو  ذلك ، وقيل : لا يجوز له جعل حجزة في الإزار ، وإدخال التكة فيها ; لأنه  حينئذ يصير كالسراويل ، والصحيح عندهم الأول ، والأخير ضعيف عندهم ، وكذلك  القول بمنع عقد الإزار ضعيف عندهم . أما عقد الرداء فهو حرام عندهم ، وكذلك  عندهم خله بخلال ، وربط طرفه إلى طرفه الآخر بخيط ، كل ذلك لا يجوز عندهم ،  وفيه الفدية ، وفيه خلاف ضعيف عندهم . ووجه تفريقهم بين الإزار والرداء أن  الإزار يحتاج إلى العقد ، بخلاف الرداء ، ولو حمل المحرم على رأسه زنبيلا ،  أو حملا ، ففي ذلك عند الشافعية طريقان أصحهما : أن ذلك جائز ، ولا فدية  فيه ; لأنه لا يقصد به الستر كما لا يمنع المحدث من حمل المصحف في متاع ، ا  هـ . 

 ومذهب الإمام أحمد  في جواز عقد الإزار ، ومنع عقد الرداء كمذهب  الشافعي    . ويجوز عند الإمام أحمد  أن  يشد في وسطه منديلا أو عمامة أو حبلا ونحو ذلك ، إذا لم يعقده فإن عقده  منع ذلك عنده ، وإنما يجوز إذا أدخل بعض ذلك الذي شد على وسطه في بعضه . 

 [ ص: 53 ] قال في " المغني " : قال أحمد  في محرم حزم عمامة على وسطه لا تعقدها ، ويدخل بعضها في بعض ، ثم قال : قال  طاوس    : رأيت  ابن عمر  يطوف  بالبيت ، وعليه عمامة قد شدها على وسطه ، فأدخلها هكذا   . وقد قدمنا أن  مثل هذا يجوز عند المالكية لضرورة العمل خاصة ، ثم قال في " المغني " : ولا  يجوز أن يشق أسفل ردائه نصفين ، ويعقد كل نصف على ساق ; لأنه يشبه  السراويل ، انتهى من " المغني " . وفيه عند الشافعية وجهان ، أصحهما :  المنع ، ولزوم الفدية ; لأنه كالسراويل ، كما قال صاحب " المغني " . 

 والوجه الثاني : 

 لا فدية في ذلك ، وهو ضعيف ، ا هـ . 

 وأظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي : أن لبس الخف المقطوع ، مع وجود النعل تلزم به الفدية   . والله أعلم . 

 ومذهب مالك  وأصحابه في  هذه المسألة : هو أن المحرم إن لبس ما يحرم عليه لبسه لزمته فدية الأذى ،  ويستوي عندهم : الخياطة والعقد والتزرر والتخلل والنسخ على هيئة المخيط ،  ولكن بشرط أن ينتفع بذلك اللبس ، من حر ، أو برد ، أو يطول زمنه كيوم كامل ;  لأن ذلك مظنة انتفاعه به من حر أو برد . أما إذا لبس المحرم ما يحرم عليه  لبسه ، ولم ينتفع بلبسه من حر أو برد ، ولم يدم لبسه له يوما كاملا ، فلا  فدية عليه عندهم ، ومشهور مذهب مالك    : أن للمحرم أن يشد في وسطه الحزام ; لأجل العمل خاصة ، ولا يعقده ، وأن له أن يستثفر عند الركوب والنزول . وعنه في الاستثفار للركوب والنزول قول بالكراهة ولا فدية فيه على كل حال . والاستثفار : شد الفرج بخرقة عريضة ويوثق طرفاها إلى شيء مشدود على الوسط ، وهو مأخوذ من ثفر الدابة ، الذي يجعل تحت ذنبها ، أو من ثفر الدابة بمعنى : فرجها ، ومنه قول الأخطل    : 
**جزى الله عنا الأعورين ملامة وفروة ثفر الثورة المتضاجم* *

 فقوله : ثفر الثورة يعني : فرج البقرة ، وهو بدل من فروة ، والمتضاجم  المائل وهو مخفوض بالمجاورة ; لأنه صفة للثفر ، وهو منصوب . وفروة : اسم  رجل جعله في الخبث ، والحقارة كأنه فرج بقرة مائل . 

 وستر المحرم وجهه عند المالكية ، كستر رأسه : تلزم فيه الفدية ، إن ستر  ذلك بما يعد ساترا كالمخيط ، ويدخل في ذلك ما لو ستره بطين أو جلد حيوان  يسلخ ، فيلبس ، ولا يمنع عندهم لبس المخيط ، إذا استعمل استعمال غير المخيط  ، كأن يجعل القميص إزارا أو رداء ; لأنه إذا ارتدى بالقميص مثلا ، لم يدخل  فيه   [ ص: 54 ] حتى يحيط به ; لأنه استعمله استعمال الرداء ، ولا بأس عندهم باتقاء الشمس أو الريح باليد يجعلها على رأسه أو وجهه    . وله وضع يده على أنفه من غبار ، أو جيفة مر بها . ويستحب ذلك له عندهم ،  إن مر على طيب وتلزم عندهم الفدية بلبس القباء ، وإن لم يدخل يده في كمه ،  وحمله بعضهم على ما إذا أدخل فيه منكبيه ، وأطلقه بعضهم . ولا يجوز عندهم  أن يظلل المحرم على رأسه ، أو وجهه بعصا فيها ثوب فإن فعل افتدى ، وفيه قول  عندهم : بعد لزوم الفدية ، وهو الحق . والحديث الذي قدمنا في التظليل على  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بثوب يقيه الحر ، وهو يرمي جمرة العقبة : يدل  على ذلك ، وعلى أنه جائز ، فالسنة أولى بالاتباع ، وأجاز المالكية للمحرم  أن يرفع فوق رأسه شيئا يقيه من المطر . 

 واختلفوا في رفعه فوقه شيئا يقيه من البرد . والأظهر الجواز ، والله أعلم .  لدخوله في معنى الحديث المذكور ، إذ لا فرق بين الأذى من البرد والحر  والمطر ، والله أعلم . وبعضهم يقول : إن الفدية المذكورة مندوبة لا واجبة .  وما يذكره المالكية ، من أن من لم يجد الإزار ، يكره له لبس السراويل أو  يمنع وأن ذلك تلزم فيه الفدية - خلاف التحقيق للحديث المتقدم ، الذي قال  فيه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " ومن لم يجد إزارا فليلبس السراويل    " وهو حديث صحيح كما تقدم . وظاهره أن من لم يجد إزارا ، فله لبس  السراويل من غير إثم ولا فدية ، إذ لو كانت الفدية تلزمه لبينه النبي - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - ; لأن البيان لا يجوز تأخيره عن وقت الحاجة إليه ، ولا  خلاف بين أهل العلم في الاستظلال بالخباء ، والقبة المضروبة والفسطاط  والشجرة ، وأن يرمي عليها ثوبا . وعن مالك  منع إلقاء الثوب على الشجرة ، وأجازه  عبد الملك بن الماجشون  قياسا على الخيمة ، وهو الأظهر . 

 واعلم : أن الاستظلال بالثوب على العصا عندهم إذا فعله وهو سائر لا خلاف  في منعه ، ولزوم الفدية فيه ، وإن فعله وهو نازل ففيه خلاف عندهم أشرنا له  قريبا . والحق : الجواز مطلقا للحديث المذكور ; لأن ما ثبتت فيه سنة عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا يجوز العدول عنه إلى رأي مجتهد من المجتهدين ،  ولو بلغ ما بلغ من العلم والعدالة ; لأن سنته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حجة  على كل أحد ، وليس قول أحد حجة على سنته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقد صح على  الأئمة الأربعة - رحمهم الله - أنهم كلهم قالوا : إذا وجدتم قولي يخالف  كتابا أو سنة ، فاضربوا بقولي الحائط ، واتبعوا الكتاب والسنة . وقد قال  مسلم بن الحجاج    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : وحدثني  سلمة بن شبيب  ، حدثنا الحسن بن أعين  ، حدثنا معقل  ، عن  زيد بن أبي أنيسة  ، عن يحيى بن حصين  ، عن جدته أم الحصين  قال : سمعتها تقول : حججت مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   [ ص: 55 ] حجة الوداع ، فرأيته حين رمى جمرة العقبة وانصرف ، وهو على راحلته ، ومعه بلال  ، وأسامة  أحدهما يقود به راحلته ، والآخر رافع ثوبه على رأس رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من الشمس   . الحديث . وفي لفظ لمسلم  ، عن أم الحصين    : فرأيت أسامة  وبلالا  وأحدهما آخذ بخطام ناقة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والآخر رافع ثوبه ، يستره من الحر ، حتى رمى جمرة العقبة   . انتهى محل الغرض من صحيح مسلم  ، وهو نص صحيح صريح في جواز استظلال المحرم الراكب بثوب مرفوع فوقه يقيه حر الشمس   . والنازل أحرى بهذا الحكم ، عند المالكية من الراكب ، وهذا الحديث الصحيح المرفوع لا يعارض بما روي من فعل عمر  وقول ابنه عبد الله    - رضي الله عنهما - موقوفا عليهما ، ولا بحديث جابر  الضعيف في منع استظلال المحرم ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 ويجوز عند المالكية    : حمل المحرم زاده على رأسه في خرج أو جراب إن  كان فقيرا تدعوه الحاجة إلى ذلك ، أما إن كان ذلك لبخله بأجرة الحمل ، وهو  غني ، أو لأجل تجارة بالمحمول ، فلا يجوز ، وتلزم به الفدية عندهم ، ويجوز  عندهم إبدال ثوبه الذي أحرم فيه بثوب آخر ، ويجوز عندهم بيعه ، ولو قصد  بذلك الاستراحة من الهوام التي فيه ، إلا أن ينقل الهوام من جسده ، أو ثوبه  الذي عليه إلى الثوب الذي يريد طرحه فيكون ذلك كطرحه لها . قاله صاحب  الطراز ، ويكره للمحرم عند المالكية غسل ثوبه الذي أحرم فيه ، إلا لنجاسة  فيه ، فيجوز غسله بالماء فقط ، وقال بعضهم : يجوز غسله بالماء أيضا ، لأجل  الوسخ ، فلا يختص الجواز بالنجاسة ; لأن الوسخ مبيح لغسله بالماء على هذا  القول ، ولا يجوز للمحرم عندهم أن يغسل ثوب غيره خوف أن يقتل بغسله إياه  بعض الدواب التي في الثوب . وقال بعضهم : فإن فعل افتدى . والظاهر أن محل  ذلك فيما إذا لم يعلم أن الثوب ليس فيه شيء من الدواب ، فإن علم ذلك ، فلا  بأس بغسله ، ولا شيء فيه إن كان ذلك لنجاسة أو وسخ والله تعالى أعلم .  ويجوز عندهم : أن يعصب المحرم على جرحه خرقا ، وتلزمه الفدية بذلك . وقال التونسي    : وفي المدونة : صغير خرق التعصيب والربط ككبيرها ، وروى محمد    : رقعة قدر الدرهم كبيرة فيها الفدية . وظاهر قول خليل  في مختصره المالكي : أو لصق خرقة كدرهم - أن الخرقة التي هي أصغر من الدرهم لا شيء فيها . وقال شارحه الحطاب    : انظر إذا كان به جروح متعددة ، وألصق على كل واحد منها خرقة ، دون الدرهم ، والمجموع كدرهم ، أو أكثر . وظاهر ما في التوضيح ، وابن الحاجب    : أنه لا شيء عليه . انتهى . وسمع ابن   [ ص: 56 ] القاسم     : لا بأس ، ولا فدية في جعل فرجه في خرقة عند النوم ، فإن لفها على ذكره  لبول ، أو مذي افتدى . انتهى بواسطة نقل المواق . ولا يجوز للمحرم عندهم :  أن يجعل القطن في أذنيه ، فإن فعل افتدى ; لأن كشف الأذن واجب في الإحرام ،  فلا يجوز تغطيتها بالقطن ، وكذلك لو جعل على صدغه قرطاسا تلزمه الفدية عندهم ، سواء كان ذلك لعذر أو لغير عذر ، ولا يجوز عندهم عصب رأسه بعصابة ، فإن فعل افتدى . 

 ويكره عندهم لبس المصبوغ بغير طيب ،  لمن يقتدي به خاصة دون غيره ، إذا كان لون الصبغ يشبه لون صبغ الطيب :  ويكره عندهم : شد نفقته بعضده أو فخذه أو ساقه ، ولا فدية عليه في ذلك ،  وإن شد عضده ، أو ساقه ، أو فخذه بما يحيط به لغير نفقة أو لنفقة غيره  افتدى . وإن شد نفقته ، وجعل معها نفقة لغيره فلا بأس ، فإن فرغت نفقته  ألقى المنطقة ونحوها مما كان يشده لحفظها ورد نفقة غيره إلى ربها فورا ،  وإن ترك ردها إليه افتدى ، وإن ذهب صاحبها ، وهو عالم افتدى ، وإن لم يعلم  فلا شيء عليه . انتهى من المواق . ويكره عند المالكية : كب المحرم وجهه على  الوسادة ، وبعضهم يقول : بكراهة ذلك مطلقا للمحرم وغيره . وهو الأظهر ،  ويكره عندهم غمس رأسه في الماء ، وإن فعل ذلك أطعم شيئا ، قاله مالك  في المدونة ونقلناه بواسطة نقل المواق  والحطاب    . 

 وعن بعضهم : أن إطعام الشيء المذكور مستحب لا واجب ، وهذا في حق من له شعر  يكون فيه القمل . أما من لا شعر له ، ولا يكون فيه القمل فلا يكره غمس  رأسه في الماء ، ولا شيء عليه فيه ، قاله اللخمي  ، وصاحب الطراز . انتهى بواسطة نقل الحطاب     . وغسل الرأس لجنابة : لا خلاف فيه . أما غسله لغير جنابة بل للتبرد  ونحوه : ففيه عندهم قولان : بالجواز ، والكراهة ، والجواز أظهر ، والله  تعالى أعلم . 

 ومذهب أبي حنيفة  في هذه  المسألة أنه إن لبس اللبس الحرام ، ويدخل فيه تغطية الرأس ، كما تقدم ، لا  يلزمه بذلك دم ، إلا إذا لبسه يوما كاملا ; لأن اليوم الكامل مظنة  الانتفاع باللبس ، من حر أو برد ، وعن أبي يوسف    : أنه إذا لبس أكثر من نصف يوم ، فعليه دم وهو قول أبي حنيفة  الأول ، وعن محمد    : أنه إن لبسه في بعض اليوم يجب عليه من الدم بحسابه ، ا هـ . هذا هو حاصل مذهب أبي حنيفة  وصاحبيه في هذه المسألة . 

 وقد قدمنا مرارا أن مثل ذلك إن كان فعله لعذر ففيه عندهم فدية الأذى ، وإن كان لغير عذر ، ففيه الدم ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 والظاهر : أن اختلافهم في القدر الذي تلزم به الفدية في اللبس الحرام من نوع   [ ص: 57 ] الاختلاف  في تحقيق المناط ، والله تعالى أعلم . ولو ارتدى بالقميص أو اتشح به ، أو  اتزر بالسراويل ، فلا بأس ، ولا يلزمه شيء عند الحنفية ، كما قدمنا عن  غيرهم ، وكذلك لو أدخل منكبيه في القباء ، ولم يدخل يديه في الكمين ، فلا  شيء عليه عندهم خلافا لزفر  ، وقد بينا حكم ذلك عند غيرهم . وعن أبي حنيفة    : تغطية ربع الرأس كتغطية جميعه ، وعن أبي يوسف    : أنه يعتبر في ذلك الأكثر ودوام لبس المخيط عندهم بعد الإحرام كابتدائه ، وهو كذلك عند غيرهم أيضا . 

 واعلم أن النووي  قال في  " شرح المهذب " : وله - يعني المحرم - أن يتقلد المصحف وحمائل السيف وأن  يشد الهميان والمنطقة في وسطه ، ويلبس الخاتم ، ولا خلاف في جواز هذا كله ،  وهذا الذي ذكرناه في المنطقة والهميان مذهبنا ، وبه قال العلماء كافة إلا  ابن عمر  في أصح الروايتين عنه ، فكرههما وبه قال نافع  مولاه . 

 وقد علمت أنا ناقشناه في كلامه وبينا : أن مالكا  وأصحابه  لا يجيزون شد المنطقة والهميان ، إلا تحت الإزار مباشرا جلده لخصوص النفقة  ، وأن شد الهميان فوق الإزار فيه عندهم الفدية مطلقا ، وكذلك تحت الإزار  لغير حفظ النفقة ، وأن الإمام أحمد  تلزم  عنده الفدية في شد المنطقة لغير حفظ النفقة : أي ولو كان لوجع بظهره ،  وسنتمم الكلام هنا . أما ما ذكره من أن لبس الخاتم لا خلاف في جوازه للمحرم  ، ففيه نظر أيضا ; لأن بعض العلماء يقول بمنع لبس المحرم الخاتم والخلاف  في جواز لبسه ومنعه معروف في مذهب مالك    . 

 قال الشيخ الحطاب  في كلامه على قول خليل  في مختصره : مشبها على ما لا يجوز لبسه للمحرم كخاتم ، ما نصه : قال  ابن الحاجب    : وفي الخاتم قولان ، فحملهما في التوضيح على الجواز والمنع . وقال اللخمي  وابن رشد    : المعروف من قول مالك  منعه  ; لأنه أشبه بالإحاطة بالإصبع المحيط ، وفي مختصر ما ليس في المختصر : لا  بأس به . إلى أن قال : فالذي يظهر أن القائل بالمنع يقول : بالفدية ،  والقائل بالجواز يقول بسقوط الفدية . انتهى منه . 

 ثم قال : تنبيه : وهذا في حق الرجل ، وأما المرأة فيجوز لها لبس الخاتم ، ا هـ . 

 وبما ذكرنا تعلم أن قول النووي     : ولا خلاف في جواز هذا كله - فيه نظر ، وأما تقلد حمائل السيف فعند  المالكية إن كان لعذر يلجئه إلى ذلك فهو جائز له ، ولا فدية فيه ، فإن  تقلده لغير حاجة فقد قال  ابن المواز  عن مالك    : ينزعه ولا فدية عليه انتهى بواسطة نقل   [ ص: 58 ] المواق  في كلامه على قول خليل  في  مختصره ، ولا فدية في سيف ، ولو بلا عذر ، ا هـ . وظاهر قوله : ينزعه ،  أنه لا يجوز تقلد السيف اختيارا عنده كما ترى ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .  وظاهر مذهب الإمام أحمد    : أنه لا يجوز للمحرم ، أن يتقلد السيف إلا لضرورة ، وقال الخرقي    : ويتقلد بالسيف عند الضرورة ، وقال في " المغني " في شرحه لكلام الخرقي    : فأما من غير خوف ، فإن أحمد  قال : لا إلا من ضرورة . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 وقال  البخاري  في صحيحه في كتاب " الحج " : باب لبس السلاح للمحرم ، وقال عكرمة    : إذا خشي العدو لبس السلاح وافتدى ، ولم يتابع عليه في الفدية . 

 حدثنا عبيد الله  ، عن إسرائيل  ، عن أبي إسحاق  ، عن البراء    - رضي الله عنه - " اعتمر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في ذي القعدة ، فأبى أهل مكة   أن يدعوه يدخل مكة  ، حتى قاضاهم لا يدخل مكة  سلاحا إلا في القراب   " انتهى منه . 

 وقوله : ولم يتابع عليه في الفدية ، يدل على أنه توبع في لبس السلاح للضرورة ; لأن معنى قاضاهم لا يدخل مكة  سلاحا إلا في القراب ، أنه صالح كفار مكة  صلح الحديبية  ، أنه إن دخل معتمرا عام سبع في ذي القعدة ، لا يدخل مكة  السيوف إلا في أغمادها ، والقراب غمد السيف ، فدل ذلك على جواز دخول المحرم متقلدا سيفه للخوف من العدو   . 

 وقال  البخاري  في صحيحه في باب عمرة القضاء : حدثني  عبيد الله بن موسى  ، عن إسرائيل  ، عن أبي إسحاق  عن البراء    - رضي الله عنه - قال : " لما اعتمر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في ذي القعدة ، فأبى أهل مكة   أن يدعوه يدخل مكة  ، حتى قضاهم على أن يقيم بها ثلاثة أيام   " الحديث بطوله ، وفيه : " فكتب : هذا ما قاضى محمد بن عبد الله    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا يدخل مكة  السلاح إلا السيف في القراب   " الحديث . وفي لفظ  للبخاري  في كتاب الصلح : " لا يدخل مكة  سلاح  إلا في القراب " وفي لفظ له في كتاب الصلح أيضا : " ولا يدخلها إلا بجلبان  السلاح " فسألوه : ما جلبان السلاح ؟ فقال : " القراب بما فيه   "  والجلبان بضم الجيم واللام وتشديد الباء الموحدة بعدها ألف ثم نون : هو  قراب السيف ويطلق على أوعية السلاح ، ويروى بتسكين اللام ، وتخفيف الباء ،  وهو شبه الجراب من الأدم يوضع فيه السيف مغمودا . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (350)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 59 إلى صـ 66
**
**
**

 وقال صاحب " اللسان " : والقراب غمد السيف والسكين ونحوهما وجمعه قرب أي : بضمتين ، وفي صحاح الجوهري    : قراب السيف : جفنه وهو وعاء يكون فيه السيف بغمده ، وحمالته ، ا هـ والقراب ككتاب ، ومن جمعه على قرب بضمتين قوله :   [ ص: 59 ] 
**يا ربة البيت قومي غير صاغرة     ضمي إليك رحال القوم والقربا 
**

 يعني : ضمي إليك رحالهم وسلاحهم ، في أوعيته . 

 وبهذه الأحاديث : استدل بعض أهل العلم على أن الصحابة دخلوا مكة  محرمين عام سبع وهم متقلدو سيوفهم في أغمادها ، وأن ذلك لعلة خوفهم من المشركين ; لأن الكفار لا يوثق بعهودهم . 

 وقد علمت أن بعض أهل العلم قال : إن ذلك لا يجوز إلا لضرورة ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 وللمخالف أن يقول : إن الأحاديث المذكورة ليس فيها التصريح بأن النبي -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه تقلدوها . ويمكن أن يكونوا حملوا السلاح معهم  في رحالهم في أوعيته من غير أن يتقلدوه ، وعلى هذا الاحتمال ، فلا حجة في  الأحاديث على تقلد المحرم حمائل السيف ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
الفرع السادس عشر : قد بينا في هذه المسألة التي هي مسألة ما يمتنع على المحرم بسبب إحرامه أنه يمنع من الطيب ، وسنذكر إن شاء الله في هذا الفرع ما يلزم في ذلك . 

 اعلم : أن الأئمة الثلاثة مالكا  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  لا فرق عندهم بين أن يطيب جسده كله أو عضوا منه ، أو أقل من عضو ، فكل ذلك عندهم إن فعله قصدا يأثم به ، وتلزمه الفدية . 

 وقال أبو حنيفة    : لا  تجب عليه الفدية إلا إذا طيب عضوا كاملا ، مثل الرأس ، والفخذ ، والساق ،  فإن طيب أقل من عضو فعليه الصدقة ، وهي عندهم نصف صاع من بر أو صاع من غيره  ، كتمر وشعير . وقد قدمنا مرارا أن مذهب أبي حنيفة     : أنه إن فعل المحظور ، كاللباس ، والتطيب ، لا لعذر ، فعليه دم ، وتجزئه  شاة وإن فعله لعذر فعليه فدية الأذى المذكورة في آية الفدية ، على التخيير  ، وإن أكل المحرم طيبا كثيرا : لزمه الدم عند أبي حنيفة  ، وقال صاحباه محمد  وأبو يوسف    : تجب في ذلك الصدقة ، وعن محمد    : أنه إن طيب أقل من عضو لزمه بحسبه من الدم فإن طيب ثلث العضو ، فعليه ثلث دم مثلا ، وهكذا ، وعن بعض الحنفية     : أنه إن طيب ربع عضو : لزمه الدم كاملا كحلق ربع الرأس ، فهو عندهم كحلق  جميعه . وهذا خلاف المشهور في تطييب بعض العضو عندهم . وظاهر   [ ص: 60 ] كلامهم أنه لو جعل طيبا كثيرا على بعض عضو ، فليس عليه إلا الصدقة . وصحح بعض الحنفية    : أنه إن كان الطيب قليلا فالعبرة بالعضو ، وإن كان كثيرا فالعبرة بالطيب ، وله وجه من النظر ، وعن بعض الحنفية  أن من مس طيبا بإصبعه ، فأصابها كلها فعليه دم . وعن أبي يوسف    : إن طيب شاربه كله أو بقدره من لحيته ، أو رأسه فعليه دم ، وعن بعض الحنفية    : أنه إن اكتحل بكحل مطيب ، فعليه صدقة ، ومثله الأنف ، فإن فعل ذلك مرارا كثيرة فعليه دم ، وفي مناسك الكرماني     : لو طيب جميع أعضائه فعليه دم واحد ، لاتحاد الجنس ، ولو كان الطيب في  أعضاء متفرقة يجمع ذلك كله ، فإن بلغ عضوا : فعليه دم ، وإلا فصدقة ، ولو  شم طيبا فليس عليه شيء ، وإن دخل بيتا مجمرا ، فليس عليه شيء ، وإن أجمر  ثوبه ، فإن تعلق به كثيرا ، فعليه دم ، وإلا فصدقة انتهى من تبيين الحقائق .  

 وقال بعض الحنفية    : إن طيب أعضاءه كلها في مجلس واحد فعليه دم واحد كما تقدم ، وإن كان ذلك في مجلسين مختلفين ، فعليه لكل واحد دم في قول أبي حنيفة  ، وأبي يوسف  ، سواء ذبح للأول أو لم يذبح . وقال محمد    : إن ذبح للأول ، فكذلك ، وإن لم يذبح فعليه دم واحد ، والاختلاف فيه كاختلاف في الجماع ، ا هـ . 

 وأظهرها عندي قول محمد    : والحناء عندهم طيب ، فلو خضب رأسه بالحناء ، لزمه الدم . واستدلوا بحديث : " الحناء طيب   " . قالوا رواه البيهقي    . وسيأتي ما يدل على أن البيهقي  رواه في " المعرفة " ، وفي إسناده  ابن لهيعة  ، وهو ضعيف . وقد روى البيهقي  عن عائشة  مرفوعا ، ما يدل على أن الحناء ليس بطيب ، والعلم عند الله تعالى : هذا حاصل مذهب أبي حنيفة  وأصحابه في الطيب للمحرم . 

 وأما مذهب مالك  في الطيب للمحرم فحاصله  : أن الطيب عندهم نوعان : مذكر ومؤنث ، أما المذكر فهو ما يظهر ريحه ،  ويخفى أثره : كالريحان ، والياسمين ، والورد ، والبنفسج ونحو ذلك . وأما  المؤنث : فهو ما يظهر ريحه ، ويبقى أثره : كالمسك والورس والزعفران  والكافور والعنبر والعود ونحو ذلك . فأما المذكر فيكره شمه والتطيب به ،  ولا فدية في مسه ، والتطيب به ولو غسل يديه بماء الورد ، فلا فدية عليه  عندهم في ذلك ; لأنه من الطيب المذكر ، خلافا لابن فرحون  في مناسكه ; حيث قال : إن ماء الورد فيه الفدية ; لأن أثره يبقى ، وممن قال : بأن الطيب المذكر لا فدية في استعماله :  عثمان بن عفان  ، والحسن  ، ومجاهد  ، وإسحاق    . وأما ما ينبت في الأرض من النبات الطيب الريح ولا يقصد التطيب به ، كالشيح ، والقيصوم ، والزنجبيل ، والإذخر ، فلا فدية فيه   [ ص: 61 ] عندهم  ، فهو كريح الفواكه الطيبة كالتفاح والليمون ، والأترج وسائر الفواكه ،  وبعض أهل العلم يكره شمه للمحرم ، وإن خضب رأسه أو لحيته بحناء ، أو خضبت  المرأة رأسها أو رجليها ، أو طرفت أصابعها بحناء ; فالفدية عندهم واجبة في  ذلك . وأما مؤنث الطيب : كالمسك ، والورس ، والزعفران ، فإن التطيب به  عندهم حرام ، وفيه الفدية . 

 ومعنى التطيب بالطيب عندهم : إلصاقه بالثوب ، أو باليد وغيرها من الأعضاء ،  ونحو ذلك ، فإن علق به ريح الطيب دون عينه بجلوسه في حانوت عطار ، أو في  بيت تجمر ساكنوه ، فلا فدية عليه عندهم مع كراهة تماديه في حانوت العطار أو  البيت الذي تجمر ساكنوه ، هذا هو مشهور مذهب مالك . وإن مس الطيب المؤنث  افتدى عندهم ، وجد ريحه أو لا ، لصق به أو لا ، ويكره شم الطيب عندهم مطلقا  . 

 وأظهر أقوال علماء المالكية  في الثوب المصبوغ بالورس ، والزعفران    : إذا تقادم عهده ، وطال زمنه حتى ذهب ريحه بالكلية - أنه مكروه للمحرم ،  ما دام لون الصبغ باقيا ولكنه لا فدية فيه لانقطاع ريحه بالكلية . 

 وأقيس الأقوال : أنه يجوز مطلقا ; لأن الرائحة الطيبة التي منع من أجلها  زالت بالكلية ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . وإن اكتحل عندهم بما فيه طيب ،  فالفدية ، ولو لضرورة مع الجواز للضرورة وبما لا طيب فيه فهو جائز للضرورة  ولغيرها ، فثلاثة أقوال مشهورها : وجوب الفدية على الرجل ، والمرأة معا ،  وقيل : لا تجب عليهما ، وقيل : تجب على المرأة دون الرجل . 

 وحاصل مذهب الإمام أحمد  في هذه المسألة : أن النبات الذي تستطاب رائحته على ثلاثة أضرب : 

 أحدها : ما لا ينبت للطيب ولا يتخذ منه ، كنبات الصحراء من الشيح ،  والقيصوم ، والخزامى والفواكه كلها من الأترج ، والتفاح وغيره ، وما ينبته  الآدميون لغير قصد الطيب ، كالحناء والعصفر ، وهذا النوع مباح شمه في مذهب  الإمام أحمد  ، ولا فدية فيه . 

 قال في " المغني " : ولا نعلم فيه خلافا إلا ما روي عن  ابن عمر  أنه  كان يكره للمحرم : أن يشم شيئا من نبات الأرض من الشيح والقيصوم وغيرهما ،  قال : ولا نعلم أحدا أوجب في ذلك شيئا فإنه لا يقصد للطيب ، ولا يتخذ منه  فأشبه سائر نبات الأرض . وقد روي أن أزواج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  كن يحرمن في المعصفرات   . 

 [ ص: 62 ] النوع الثاني : ما ينبته الآدميون للطيب ، ولا يتخذ منه طيب ، كالريحان ، والنرجس ، ونحو ذلك وفي هذا النوع للحنابلة  وجهان . 

 أحدهما : يباح بغير فدية كالذي قبله . 

 قال في " المغني " : وبه قال  عثمان بن عفان  ،  وابن عباس  ، والحسن  ، ومجاهد  ، وإسحاق    . 

 والوجه الثاني : يحرم شمه ، فإن فعل فعليه الفدية . 

 قال في " المغني " : وهو قول جابر  ،  وابن عمر  ،  والشافعي  ،  وأبي ثور    ; لأنه يتخذ للطيب فأشبه الورد . وكرهه مالك  ، وأصحاب الرأي ، ولم يوجبوا فيه شيئا ، وكلام أحمد  فيه  محتمل لهذا ، فإنه قال في الريحان : ليس من آلة المحرم ، ولم يذكر فديته ،  وذلك لأنه لا يتخذ منه طيب ، فأشبه العصفر . انتهى من " المغني " . 

 والنوع الثالث عندهم : هو ما ينبت للطيب ، ويتخذ منه طيب كالورد والبنفسج  والياسمين ، ونحو ذلك . وهذا النوع إذا استعمله ، وشمه ففيه الفدية عندهم ;  لأن الفدية تجب فيما يتخذ منه ، فكذلك في أصله . وعن أحمد  رواية أخرى في الورد : أنه لا فدية عليه في شمه ; لأنه زهر كزهر سائر الشجر . 

 قال في " المغني " : وذكر أبو الخطاب  في هذا ، والذي قبله روايتين ، والأولى تحريمه ; لأنه ينبت للطيب ، ويتخذ منه ، فأشبه الزعفران والعنبر . قال القاضي    : يقال : إن العنبر ثمر شجر وكذلك الكافور . انتهى من " المغني " . 

 وقال في " المغني " أيضا : فكل ما صبغ بزعفران ، أو ورس ، أو غمس في ماء  ورد ، أو بخر بعود ، فليس للمحرم لبسه ولا الجلوس عليه ، ولا النوم عليه نص  أحمد  عليه ، وذلك لأنه استعمال له ، فأشبه لبسه ، ومتى لبسه أو استعمله ، فعليه الفدية . وبذلك قال  الشافعي  ، وقال أبو حنيفة    : إن كان رطبا يلي بدنه أو يابسا ينفض فعليه الفدية ، وإلا فلا ;   [ ص: 63 ] لأنه  ليس بمتطيب ، ثم قال صاحب " المغني " : وإن انقطعت رائحة الثوب ؛ لطول  الزمن عليه أو لكونه صبغ بغيره فغلب عليه بحيث لا يفوح له رائحة إذا رش فيه  الماء ، فلا بأس باستعماله لزوال الطيب منه . وبهذا قال  سعيد بن المسيب  ، والحسن  ، والنخعي  ،  والشافعي  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وأصحاب الرأي . وروي ذلك عن عطاء  ،  وطاوس  ، وكره ذلك مالك  ،  إلا أن يغسل ، ويذهب لونه ; لأن عين الزعفران ونحوه فيه . ثم قال : فأما  إن لم يكن له رائحة في الحال لكن كان بحيث إذا رش فيه الماء فاح ريحه ،  ففيه الفدية ; لأنه متطيب بدليل أن رائحته تظهر عند رش الماء فيه . والماء  لا رائحة له ، وإنما هي من الصبغ الذي فيه . فأما إن فرش فوق الثوب ثوبا  صفيقا يمنع الرائحة والمباشرة : فلا فدية عليه بالجلوس ، والنوم عليه ، وإن  كان الحائل بينهما ثياب بدنه ففيه الفدية ; لأنه يمنع من استعمال الطيب في  الثوب الذي عليه كمنعه من استعماله في بدنه . انتهى من " المغني " . 

 وأما العصفر : فليس عندهم بطيب ، ولا بأس باستعماله ، وشمه ، ولا بما صبغ به . 

 قال في " المغني " : وهذا قول جابر  ،  وابن عمر  ،  وعبد الله بن جعفر  ،  وعقيل بن أبي طالب  ، وهو مذهب  الشافعي  ، وعن عائشة  وأسماء  ، وأزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أنهن كن يحرمن في المعصفرات " ، ومنع منه  الثوري  ، وأبو حنيفة  ، ومحمد بن الحسن  وشبهوه بالورس ، والمزعفر ; لأنه صبغ طيب الرائحة فأشبه ذلك ، ا هـ . 

 والأظهر : أن العصفر ليس بطيب مع أنه لا يجوز لبس المحرم ولا غيره للمعصفر ، وقد قدمنا فيه حديث  ابن عمر  ، عند أبي داود    " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهى  النساء في إحرامهن عن القفازين والنقاب وما مسه الورس والزعفران من الثياب  ، وليلبسن بعد ذلك ما أحببن من ألوان الثياب من معصفر أو خز   " الحديث ، وهو صريح في أن العصفر : ليس بطيب . وقد قدمنا الكلام على هذا الحديث . 

وعن  ابن عباس     - رضي الله عنهما - قال : " كان أزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  يختضبن بالحناء ، وهن محرمات ، ويلبسن المعصفر وهن محرمات   " . 

 وقال في " مجمع الزوائد " : رواه  الطبراني  في الكبير ، وفيه يعقوب بن عطاء  ، وثقه  ابن حبان  ، وضعفه جماعة ، ا هـ . وسيأتي ما يدل على منع لبس المعصفر مطلقا . 

 وقال صاحب " المغني " أيضا : ولا بأس بالمصبوغ بالمغرة ; لأنه مصبوغ بطين  لا بطيب ، وكذلك المصبوغ بسائر الأصباغ ، سوى ما ذكرنا ; لأن الأصل الإباحة  ، إلا   [ ص: 64 ] ما ورد الشرع  بتحريمه ، وما كان في معناه ، وليس هذا كذلك ، وأما المصبوغ بالرياحين :  فهو مبني على الرياحين في نفسها ، فما منع المحرم من استعماله منع من لبس  المصبوغ به إذا ظهرت رائحته ، وإلا فلا ، وهذا الذي ذكرنا هو حاصل مذهب  الإمام أحمد  في  الطيب للمحرم ، ولا فرق عنده بين قليل الطيب وكثيره ، ولا بين قليل اللبس  وكثيره ، كما تقدم إلا أنه يفرق بين تعمد استعمال الطيب واللبس وبين  استعماله لذلك ناسيا ، فإن فعله متعمدا أثم ، وعليه الفدية ، وإزالة الطيب  واللباس فورا ، وإن تطيب ، أو لبس ناسيا : فلا فدية عليه ، ويخلع اللباس ،  ويغسل الطيب . 

 قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : المشهور أن المتطيب ناسيا ، أو جاهلا لا فدية عليه ، وهو مذهب عطاء  ،  والثوري  ، وإسحاق  ، وابن المنذر     . انتهى محل الغرض منه ، ثم ذكر أن الذي يستوي عمده ونسيانه في لزوم  الكفارة ثلاثة أشياء : وهي الجماع ، وقتل الصيد ، وحلق الرأس ، وأن كل ما  سوى هذه الثلاثة يفرق فيه بين العمد والنسيان . وذكر أن  الإمام أحمد  نقل عن سفيان  أن الثلاثة المذكورة يستوي عمدها ونسيانها في لزوم الكفارة . 

 وقال في " المغني " : ويلزمه غسل الطيب ، وخلع اللباس ; لأنه فعل محظورا ،  فيلزمه إزالته ، وقطع استدامته كسائر المحظورات ، والمستحب أن يستعين في  غسل الطيب بحلال لئلا يباشر المحرم الطيب بنفسه . ويجوز أن يليه بنفسه ،  ولا شيء عليه ; لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال للذي رأى عليه طيبا  أو خلوقا : " اغسل عنك الطيب    " ولأنه تارك له ، فإن لم يجد ما يغسله به ، مسحه بخرقة ، أو حكه بتراب ،  أو ورق أو حشيش ; لأن الذي عليه إزالته بحسب القدرة . وهذا نهاية قدرته ثم  قال : وإذا احتاج إلى الوضوء ، وغسل الطيب ، ومعه ماء لا يكفي إلا أحدهما :  قدم غسل الطيب ويتيمم للحدث ; لأنه لا رخصة في إبقاء الطيب ، وفي ترك  الوضوء إلى التيمم رخصة ، فإن قدر على قطع رائحة الطيب بغير الماء فعل  وتوضأ ، فإن المقصود من إزالة الطيب قطع رائحته ، فلا يتعين الماء ،  والوضوء ، بخلافه انتهى منه . وهذا خلاصة المذهب الحنبلي في مسألة الطيب  للمحرم .

*

*

 ومذهب  الشافعي  في هذه المسألة : أنه يحرم على الرجل والمرأة استعمال الطيب ،  ولا فرق عنده بين القليل والكثير ، واستعمال الطيب عنده : هو أن يلصق  الطيب ببدنه ، أو ملبوسه على الوجه المعتاد في ذلك الطيب . فلو طيب جزءا من  بدنه بغالية ، أو مسك مسحوق ، أو ماء ورد : لزمته الفدية ، سواء كان  الإلصاق بظاهر البدن أو باطنه ، فإن أكله أو احتقن به ، أو استعط ، أو  اكتحل أو لطخ به رأسه ، أو وجهه أو غير ذلك من بدنه أثم ،   [ ص: 65 ] ولزمته الفدية ، ولا خلاف عندهم في شيء من ذلك ، إلا الحقنة والسعوط ففيهما وجه ضعيف : أنه لا فدية فيهما . 

 ومشهور مذهب  الشافعي    : وجوب الفدية فيهما ، ولو لبس ثوبا مبخرا بالطيب ، أو ثوبا مصبوغا بالطيب ، أو علق بنعله طيب ، لزمته الفدية عند الشافعية  ولو عبقت رائحة الطيب دون عينه ، بأن جلس في دكان عطار أو عند الكعبة  ،  وهي تبخر أو في بيت يبخر ساكنوه : فلا فدية عليه بلا خلاف ، ثم إن لم يقصد  الموضع لاشتمام الرائحة ، لم يكره ، وإن قصده لاشتمامها ففي كراهته قولان  للشافعي  ، أصحهما : يكره ، وبه قطع  القاضي أبو الطيب  وآخرون ، وهو نصه في الإملاء ، والثاني : لا يكره ، وقطع القاضي حسين  بالكراهة ، وقال : إنما القولان في وجوب الفدية ، والمذهب الأول ، وبه قطع الأكثرون . قاله : النووي  ثم  قال : ولو احتوى على مجمرة فتبخر بالعود بدنه أو ثيابه : لزمته الفدية ،  بلا خلاف ; لأنه يعد استعمالا للطيب ، ولو مس طيبا يابسا كالمسك والكافور ،  فإن علق بيده لونه وريحه وجبت الفدية ، بلا خلاف ; لأن استعماله هكذا يكون  ، وإن لم يعلق بيده شيء من عينه ، لكن عبقت به الرائحة ، ففي وجوب الفدية  قولان ، الأصح عند الأكثرين وهو نصه في الأوسط : لا تجب ; لأنها عن مجاورة  فأشبه من قعد عند الكعبة  ، وهي تبخر ، والثاني : تجب ، وصححه  القاضي أبو الطيب  ، وهو نصه في الأم والإملاء والقديم ; لأنها عن مباشرة ، وإن ظن أن الطيب يابس فمسه ، فعلق بيده ففي الفدية عند الشافعية  قولان أصحهما : لا تجب عليه الفدية ، خلافا  لإمام الحرمين    . 

 وأما إن مس الطيب ، وهو عالم بأنه رطب وكان قاصدا مسه ، فعلق بيده ، فعليه  فدية عندهم ، ولو شد مسكا أو كافورا ، أو عنبرا في طرف ثوبه أو جبته :  وجبت الفدية عندهم قطعا ; لأنه استعمال له ، ولو شد العود فلا فدية ; لأنه  لا يعد تطيبا ، بخلاف شد المسك ، ولو شم الورد فقد تطيب عندهم ، بخلاف ما  لو شم ماء الورد ، فإنه لا يكون متطيبا عندهم ، بل استعمال ماء الورد عندهم  هو أن يصبه على بدنه أو ثوبه ولو حمل مسكا ، أو طيبا غيره في كيس ، أو  خرقة مشدودا ، أو قارورة مصممة الرأس ، أو حمل الورد في وعاء : فلا فدية  عليه . نص عليه في الأم وقطع به الجمهور : وفيه وجه شاذ : أنه إن كان يشمه  قصدا : لزمته الفدية ، ولو حمل مسكا في قارورة غير مشقوقة : فلا فدية في  أصح الوجهين . 

 ولو كانت القارورة مشقوقة ، أو مفتوحة الرأس ، فعن جماعة من الأصحاب   [ ص: 66 ] الشافعيين : تجب الفدية ، وخالف الرافعي  قائلا  : إن ذلك لا يعد تطيبا ، ولو جلس على فراش مطيب أو أرض مطيبة ، أو نام  عليها مفضيا إليها ببدنه أو ملبوسه : لزمته الفدية عندهم . ولو فرش فوقه  ثوبا ، ثم جلس عليه ، أو نام : لم تجب الفدية . نص عليه  الشافعي  في  الأم . واتفق عليه الأصحاب ، لكن إن كان الثوب رقيقا كره ، وإلا فلا ، ولو  داس بنعله طيبا لزمته الفدية ، وإن خفيت رائحة الطيب في الثوب لطول الزمان  ، فإن كانت تفوح عند رشه بالماء حرم استعماله ، وإن بقي لون الطيب دون  ريحه ، لم يحرم على أصح الوجهين . 

 ولو صب ماء ورد في ماء كثير ، حتى ذهب ريحه ولونه    : لم تجب الفدية باستعماله في أصح الوجهين . فلو ذهبت الرائحة ، وبقي  اللون ، أو الطعم فحكمه عندهم حكم من أكل طعاما فيه زعفران أو طيب . وذلك  أن الطيب إن استهلك في الطعام ، حتى ذهب لونه ، وريحه وطعمه : فلا فدية .  ولا خلاف في ذلك عندهم ، وإن ظهر لونه وطعمه ، وريحه وجبت الفدية ، بلا  خلاف ، وإن بقيت الرائحة فقط : وجبت الفدية ; لأنه يعد طيبا ، وإن بقي  اللون وحده ، فطريقان مشهوران : 

 أصحهما : أن فيه قولين الأصح منهما : أنه لا فدية فيه ، وهو نص  الشافعي  في الأم والإملاء والقديم . الثاني : تجب الفدية ، وهو نصه في الأوسط . 

 والطريق الثاني : أنه لا فدية فيه قطعا ، وإن بقي الطعم وحده ففيه عندهم  ثلاث طرق أصحها : وجوب الفدية قطعا : كالرائحة ، والثاني : فيه طريقان  بلزومها وعدمه ، والثالث : لا فدية ، وهذا ضعيف أو غلط . وحكى بعض الشافعية  طريقا  رابعا : وهو أنه لا فدية قطعا ولو كان المحرم أخشم لا يجد رائحة الطيب ،  واستعمل الطيب : لزمته الفدية عندهم ، بلا خلاف ; لأنه وجد منه استعمال الطيب مع علمه بتحريم الطيب على المحرم فوجبت الفدية ، وإن لم ينتفع به كما لو نتف شعر لحيته أو غيرها من شعوره التي لا ينفعه نتفها قال النووي    : وممن صرح بهذا المتولي ، وصاحب العدة والبيان ، ا هـ .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (351)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 67 إلى صـ 74
**
*
*
*
*
 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : لزوم الفدية للأخشم الذي لا يجد ريح  الطيب ، إذا استعمل الطيب ، مبني على قاعدة هي : أن المعلل بالمظان لا  يتخلف بتخلف حكمته ; لأن مناط الحكم مظنة وجود حكمة العلة ، فلو تخلفت في  صورة لم يمنع ذلك من لزوم الحكم كمن كان منزله على البحر ، وقطع مسافة  القصر في لحظة في سفينة ، فإنه يباح له قصر الصلاة والفطر في رمضان بسفره ،  هذا الذي لا مشقة فيه ; لأن الحكم الذي هو الرخصة علق بمظنة المشقة في  الغالب ، وهو سفر أربعة برد مثلا والمعلل بالمظان لا تتخلف أحكامه بتخلف  حكمها في بعض الصور ، كما عقده بعض أهل العلم بقوله :   [ ص: 67 ] إن علل الحكم بعلة غلب وجودها اكتفي بذا عن الطلب لها بكل صورة . . . . . . إلخ 

 وإيضاحه : أن الغالب كون الإنسان يجد ريح الطيب ، فأنيط الحكم بالأغلب  الذي هو وجوده ريح الطيب ، فلو تخلفت الحكمة في الأخشم الذي لا يجد ريح  الطيب لم يتخلف الحكم لإناطته بالمظنة ، وقد أوضحنا هذه المسألة وأكثرنا من  أمثلتها في غير هذا الموضع . 

 وقد تقرر في الأصول : أن وجود الحكم مع تخلف حكمته من أنواع القادح المسمى  بالكسر ، وقد أشار إلى ذلك صاحب المراقي بقوله في مبحث القوادح : 
**والكسر قادح ومنه ذكرا تخلف الحكمة عنه من درى* *

 وهذا الذي قررنا في مسألة الأخشم مبني على القول ، بأن الكسر بتخلف الحكمة  عن حكمها ، لا يقدح في المعلل بالمظان ، كما أوضحنا ، والعلم عند الله  تعالى . 

 واعلم : أن الحكمة في اصطلاح أهل الأصول : هي الفائدة التي صار بسببها  الوصف علة للحكم ، فتحريم الخمر مثلا حكم والإسكار هو علة هذا الحكم ،  والمحافظة على العقل من الاختلال : هي الحكمة التي من أجلها صار الإسكار  علة لتحريم الخمر ، وقد عرف صاحب المراقي الحكمة بقوله : 
**وهي التي من أجلها الوصف جرى     علة حكم عند كل من درى 
**

 وعلة الرخصة بقصر الصلاة والإفطار في رمضان : هي السفر ، والحكمة التي صار  السفر علة بسببها هي : تخفيف المشقة على المسافر مثلا ، وهكذا . 

 واعلم : أن علماء الشافعية  قالوا : إنه يشترط في الطيب الذي يحكم بتحريمه   : أن يكون معظم الغرض منه التطيب ، واتخاذ الطيب منه ، أو يظهر فيه هذا الغرض . هذا ضابطه عندهم . 

 ثم فصلوه فقالوا : الأصل في الطيب : المسك ، والعنبر ، والكافور ، والعود ،  والصندل ، والذريرة ، وهذا كله لا خلاف فيه عندهم قالوا : والكافور صنع  شجر معروف . 

 وأما النبات الذي له رائحة فأنواع : 

 [ ص: 68 ] منها : ما يطلب للتطيب ، واتخاذ الطيب منه كالورد والياسمين ، والخيرى ، والزعفران ، والورس ونحوها ، فكل هذا طيب . وعن الرافعي  وجه شاذ في الورد والياسمين والخيرى : أنها ليست طيبا والمذهب الأول . 

 ومنها : ما يطلب للأكل والتداوي غالبا ، كالقرنفل والدارصيني ، والفلفل ،  والمصصكى ، والسنبل وسائر الفواكه كل هذا وشبهه ليس بطيب ، فيجوز أكله وشمه  وصبغ الثوب به ، ولا فدية فيه سواء قليله وكثيره ، ولا خلاف عند الشافعية  في شيء من هذا إلا القرنفل ، ففيه وجهان عندهم . والصحيح المشهور أنه ليس بطيب عندهم . 

 ومنها : ما ينبت بنفسه ، ولا يراد للطيب كنور أشجار الفواكه كالتفاح ،  والمشمش ، والكمثرى ، والسفرجل ، وكالشيح ، والقيصوم ، وشقائق النعمان  والإذخر ، والخزامى ، وسائر أزهار البراري ، فكل هذا ليس بطيب فيجوز أكله  وشمه ، وصبغ الثوب به ، ولا فدية فيه ، بلا خلاف . 

 ومنها : ما يتطيب به ، ولا يتخذ منه الطيب : كالنرجس ، والآس ، وسائر الرياحين وفي هذا النوع عند الشافعية  طريقان . 

 أحدهما : أنه طيب قولا واحدا . 

 والطريق الثاني : وهو الصحيح المشهور عندهم : أن فيه قولين مشهورين الصحيح  منهما ، وهو قوله الجديد : أنه طيب موجب للفدية . القول الثاني وهو القديم  : أنه ليس بطيب ، ولا فدية فيه ، ا هـ والحناء والعصفر ليسا بطيب عند الشافعية  بلا خلاف على التحقيق ، خلافا لمن زعم خلافا عندهم في الحناء . 

 واعلم : أن الأدهان عند الشافعية  ضربان  أحدهما دهن ليس بطيب ، ولا فيه طيب ، كالزيت ، والشيرج ، والسمن ، والزبد ،  ودهن الجوز ، واللوز ونحوها . فهذا لا يحرم استعماله في جميع البدن ، ولا  فدية فيه ، إلا في الرأس ، واللحية ، فيحرم عندهم استعماله فيهما بلا خلاف ،  وفيه : الفدية ; لأنه إزالة للشعث ، إن كان في الرأس واللحية ، فإن كان  أصلع لا ينبت الشعر في رأسه فدهن رأسه ، أو أمرد فدهن ذقنه : فلا فدية  عندهم في ذلك ، بلا خلاف ، وإن كان محلوق الرأس فدهنه بما ذكر ، ففيه عندهم  وجهان : أصحهما : وجوب الفدية بناء على أن الشعر إن نبت جمله ذلك الدهن ،  الذي جعل عليه ، وهو محلوق والوجه الثاني : لا فدية ; لأنه لا يزول به شعث .  واختاره المزني  وغيره ولو كان   [ ص: 69 ] برأسه  شجة فجعل هذا الدهن في داخلها من غير أن يمس شعر رأسه : فلا فدية ، بلا  خلاف ، ولو طلى شعر رأسه ولحيته بلبن جاز : ولا فدية ، وإن كان اللبن  يستخرج منه السمن ; لأنه ليس بدهن ولا يحصل به ترجيل الشعر ، والشحم ،  والشمع عندهم ، إذا أذيبا كالدهن يحرم على المحرم ترجيل شعره بهما . 

 الضرب الثاني : دهن هو طيب ، ومنه : دهن الورد ، والمذهب عندهم : وجوب  الفدية فيه ، وقيل : فيه وجهان . ومنه : دهن البنفسج ، فعلى القول بأن نفس  البنفسج : لا فدية فيه ، فدهنه أولى ، وعلى أن فيه الفدية ، فدهنه كدهن  الورد ، والأدهان كثيرة ، وخلاف العلماء فيها من الخلاف في تحقيق المناط  كدهن البان والزنبق ، وهو دهن الياسمين والكاذي وهو دهن ، ونبت طيب الرائحة  ، والخيرى ، وهو معرب ، وهو نبت طيب الرائحة ويقال للنحاسي    : خيري البر ، ومذهب  الشافعي    : أن الأدهان المذكورة ، ونحوها طيب ، تجب باستعماله الفدية . 

 واعلم : أن محل وجوب الفدية عند الشافعية  في  الطيب : إذا كان استعمله عامدا ، فإن كان ناسيا أو ألقته الريح عليه ،  لزمته المبادرة بإزالته بما يقطع ريحه ، وكون الأولى أن يستعين في غسله  بحلال وتقديمه غسله على الوضوء ، إن لم يكف الماء ، إلا أحدهما عند الشافعية  موافق لما قدمنا عن الحنابلة  ،  بخلاف غسل النجاسة ، فهو مقدم عندهم على غسل الطيب ولو لصق بالمحرم طيب  يوجب الفدية ، لزمه المبادرة إلى إزالته فإن أخره عصى ولا تتكرر به الفدية  والاكتحال عندهم بما فيه طيب حرام ، فإن احتاج إليه اكتحل به ولزمته الفدية  . 

 وأما الاكتحال بما لا طيب فيه ، فإن كان فيه زينة كره عندهم : كالإثمد ، وإن كان بما لا زينة فيه : كالتوتيا الأبيض فلا كراهة . 

 وقال النووي  بعد أن ذكر  الإجماع على تحريم الطيب للمحرم : ومذهبنا أنه لا فرق بين أن يتبخر ، أو  يجعله في ثوبه ، أو بدنه ، وسواء كان الثوب مما ينقض الطيب ، أم لم يكن . 

 قال العبدري    : وبه قال أكثر العلماء . 

 وقال أبو حنيفة    : يجوز للمحرم أن يتبخر بالعود ، والند ، ولا يجوز أن يجعل شيئا من الطيب في بدنه ، ويجوز أن يجعله على ظاهر ثوبه ، فإن جعله في باطنه ، وكان الثوب لا   [ ص: 70 ] ينقص ، فلا شيء عليه ، وإن كان ينقص لزمته الفدية انتهى منه . 

 والظاهر المنع مطلقا لصريح الحديث الصحيح في النهي عن ثوب مسه ورس أو  زعفران ، وكل هذه الصور يصدق فيها : أنه مسه ورس أو زعفران ، وغيرهما من  أنواع الطيب وحكمه كحكمهما ، كما أوضحنا الأحاديث الدالة عليه في أول  الكلام في هذه المسألة التي هي مسألة ما يمتنع على المحرم بسبب إحرامه .  وكذلك المتبخر بالعود متطيب عرفا ، والأحاديث دالة على اجتناب المحرم للطيب  كما تقدم ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وقال النووي  في " شرح  المهذب " : قد ذكرنا أن مذهبنا : أن الزيت ، والشيرج ، والسمن ، والزبد  ونحوها من الأدهان غير المطيبة ، لا يحرم على المحرم استعمالها في بدنه  ويحرم عليه في شعر رأسه ولحيته . 

 وقال  الحسن بن صالح    : يجوز استعمال ذلك في بدنه وشعر رأسه ولحيته . 

 وقال مالك    : لا يجوز أن يدهن بها أعضاءه الظاهرة : كالوجه ، واليدين ، والرجلين ، ويجوز دهن الباطنة : وهي ما يوارى باللباس . 

 وقال أبو حنيفة    : كقولنا في السمن والزبد ، وخالفنا في الزيت والشيرج فقال : يحرم استعمالها في الرأس والبدن . 

 وقال أحمد    : إن ادهن بزيت أو شيرج : فلا فدية في أصح الروايتين ، سواء دهن يديه أو رأسه . 

 وقال داود    : يجوز دهن رأسه ، ولحيته ، وبدنه بدهن غير مطيب . 

 وحجة من قال بهذا حديث جاء بذلك : فقد قال البيهقي  في " السنن الكبرى " : أخبرنا أبو ظاهر الفقيه  ، وأبو سعيد بن أبي عمرو  قراءة عليهما ،  وأبو محمد عبد الله بن يوسف الأصبهاني  إملاء قالوا : ثنا  أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب  ، ثنا  محمد بن إسحاق الصغاني  ، أنبأ أبو سلمة الخزاعي  ، أنبأ  حماد بن سلمة  ، عن فرقد  ، عن  سعيد بن جبير  ، عن  ابن عباس    : " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ادهن بزيت غير مقتت وهو محرم   " يعني : غير مطيب ، لم يذكر ابن يوسف  تفسيره . 

 قال  الإمام أحمد    : ورواه  الأسود بن عامر  شاذان ، عن  حماد بن سلمة  ، عن فرقد  ، عن سعيد  ، عن  ابن عمر  فذكره من غير تفسير انتهى منه . ثم ذكر بإسناده عن أبي ذر    - رضي الله عنه -   [ ص: 71 ] أنه مر عليه قوم محرمون ، وقد تشققت أرجلهم فقال : ادهنوها   . وفرقد  المذكور في سند هذا الحديث ، هو فرقد بن يعقوب السبخي بفتح السين المهملة والباء الموحدة وبخاء معجمة : أبو يعقوب البصري  ، وهو معروف بالزهد والعبادة . ولكنه ضعفه غير واحد . وقال فيه ابن حجر  في " التقريب " : صدوق عابد ، لكنه لين الحديث كثير الخطأ . وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : واحتج أصحابنا بحديث فرقد السبخي الزاهد    - رحمه الله - عن  سعيد بن جبير  ، عن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : " أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ادهن بزيت غير مقتت وهو محرم   " رواه الترمذي  والبيهقي  ، وهو ضعيف . وفرقد غير قوي عند المحدثين . قال الترمذي    : هو ضعيف غريب ، لا يعرف إلا من حديث فرقد  ، وقد تكلم فيه  يحيى بن سعيد    . وقوله : غير مقتت : أي غير مطيب انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 وفي " القاموس " : وزيت مقتت طبخ بالرياحين أو خلط بأدهان طيبة ، واحتجاج الشافعية  بهذا الحديث الذي ذكرنا على جواز دهن جميع البدن غير الرأس واللحية بالزيت والسمن ونحوهما فيه أمران : 

 الأول : أن الحديث ضعيف لا يصلح للاحتجاج ، لضعف فرقد  المذكور . 

 والثاني : أنه على تقدير صحة الاحتجاج به فظاهره عدم الفرق بين الرأس  واللحية وبين سائر البدن ; لأن الادهان فيه مطلق غير مقيد بما سوى الرأس  واللحية ، ا هـ . 

 وحجة من منع الادهان بغير الطيب ; لأنه يزيل الشعث الحديث الذي فيه : " انظروا إلى عبادي جاءوا شعثا غبرا   " وهو مشهور ، وفيه دليل على أنه لا ينبغي إزالة الشعث ، ولا التنظيف . والله أعلم . 

 وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : قال ابن المنذر    : أجمع العلماء على أن للمحرم أن يأكل الزيت والشحم والسمن    . قال : وأجمع عوام أهل العلم ، على أنه له دهن بدنه بالزيت والشحم  والشيرج والسمن ، قال : وأجمعوا على أنه ممنوع من حيث استعمال الطيب في  جميع بدنه . 

 وقال النووي  أيضا : الحناء ليس بطيب عندنا كما سبق : ولا فدية ، وبه قال مالك  ، وأحمد  ، وداود    . وقد قدمنا أن الخضاب بالحناء : يوجب الفدية عند المالكية  ، ثم قال النووي    : وقال أبو حنيفة    : هو طيب يوجب الفدية ، وإذا لبس ثوبا معصفرا : فلا فدية ، والعصفر : ليس بطيب ، هذا مذهبنا ، وبه قال أحمد  وداود  ، وحكاه ابن المنذر  عن  ابن عمر   [ ص: 72 ] وجابر  ،  وعبد الله بن جعفر  ،  وعقيل بن أبي طالب  وعائشة  وأسماء  وعطاء  ، وقال : وكرهه  عمر بن الخطاب  ، وممن تبعه  الثوري  ومالك  ، ومحمد بن الحسن  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وقال أبو حنيفة    : إن نفض على البدن : وجبت الفدية ، وإلا وجبت صدقة . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 وقال النووي  أيضا : ذكرنا أن مذهبنا في تحريم الرياحين قولان : الأصح تحريمها ، ووجوب الفدية ، وبه قال  ابن عمر  ، وجابر  ،  والثوري  ، ومالك  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وأبو حنيفة  ، إلا أن مالكا  ، وأبا حنيفة  يقولان : يحرم ولا فدية . 

 قال ابن المنذر    : واختلف في الفدية ، عن عطاء  وأحمد  ، وممن جوزه وقال : هو حلال لا فدية فيه : عثمان  ،  وابن عباس  ،  والحسن البصري  ، ومجاهد  وإسحاق  ، قال العبدري    : وهو قول أكثر الفقهاء . 

 وقال النووي  أيضا : قد ذكرنا أن مذهبنا : جواز جلوس المحرم عند العطار   : ولا فدية فيه . وبه قال ابن المنذر  ، قال : وأوجب عطاء  فيه الفدية ، وكره ذلك مالك    . انتهى منه . 

 واعلم : أن المحرم عند الشافعية  ،  إذا فعل شيئا من محظورات الإحرام ناسيا أو جاهلا ، فإن كان إتلافا كقتل  الصيد والحلق والقلم ، فالمذهب وجوب الفدية ، وفيه خلاف ضعيف . وإن كان  استمتاعا محضا : كالتطيب ، واللباس ، ودهن الرأس واللحية ، والقبلة ، وسائر  مقدمات الجماع : فلا فدية ، وإن جامع ناسيا أو جاهلا : فلا فدية في الأصح  أيضا . 

 قال النووي    : وبهذا قال : عطاء  ،  والثوري  ، وإسحاق  ، وداود    . وقال : مالك  ، وأبو حنيفة  ، والمزني  وأحمد  في أصح الروايتين عنه : عليه الفدية ، وقاسوه على قتل الصيد . 

 وقد قدمنا حكم المجامع ناسيا وأقوال الأئمة فيه . هذا هو حاصل كلام  العلماء من الصحابة ومن بعدهم ، ومنهم الأئمة الأربعة في مسألة الطيب . وقد  علمت من النقول التي ذكرنا عن الأئمة وغيرهم ، من فقهاء الأمصار ، ما  اتفقوا عليه ، وما اختلفوا فيه . 

 واعلم : أنهم مجمعون على منع الطيب للمحرم في  الجملة ، إلا أنهم اختلفوا في أشياء كثيرة ، اختلافا من نوع الاختلاف في  تحقيق المناط . فيقول بعضهم مثلا : الريحان والياسمين ، كلاهما طيب فمناط  تحريمهما ، على المحرم موجود ، وهو كونهما طيبا ،   [ ص: 73 ] فيخالفه الآخر ، ويقول : مناط التحريم ، ليس موجودا فيهما ; لأنهما لا يتخذ منهما الطيب ، فليسا بطيب وهكذا . 

 واعلم : أنهم متفقون على لزوم الفدية في استعمال الطيب ، ولا دليل من كتاب  ولا سنة ، على أن من استعمل الطيب ، وهو محرم يلزمه فدية ، ولكنهم قاسوا  الطيب على حلق الرأس المنصوص على الفدية فيه ، إن وقع لعذر في آية : فمن كان منكم مريضا أو به أذى من رأسه ففدية من صيام أو صدقة أو نسك   [ 2 \ 196 ] . 

 وأظهر أقوال أهل العلم : أن الفدية اللازمة كفدية الأذى وهي على التخيير  المذكور في الآية ; لأنها هي حكم الأصل المقيس عليه ، والمقرر في الأصول  أنه لا بد من اتفاق الفرع المقيس ، والأصل المقيس عليه في الحكم وذلك هو  مذهب أبي حنيفة  ، إن كان التطيب ، أو اللبس لعذر ; لأن الآية نزلت في العذر ، وقد قدمنا أنه هو الصحيح من مذهب  الشافعي  مطلقا كان لعذر أو غيره ، وهو أيضا مذهب مالك  وأحمد    . 

 فتحصل : أن مذاهب الأئمة الأربعة متفقون على أن فدية الطيب ، وتغطية الرأس  ، واللبس ، وتقليم الأظافر ، كفدية حلق الرأس المنصوصة في آية الفدية ،  وقد قدمنا الكلام عليها مستوفى ، وقدمنا الأقوال المخالفة لهذا المذهب  الصحيح المشهور عند الأربعة . وقد بينا أنه مقتضى الأصول ، لوجوب اتفاق  الأصل والفرع في الحكم ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
تنبيهان 

 الأول : في ذكر أشياء مما ذكر وردت فيها نصوص ، وتفصيل ذلك : فمن ذلك  العصفر وقد رأيت في النقول التي ذكرنا من قال من أهل العلم : بأنه ليس بطيب  ، وأنه لا بأس بلبس المحرم له ، وقد قدمنا فيه حديث أبي داود  المصرح بأنه لا بأس بلبس النساء له ، وهن محرمات ، وفيه  ابن إسحاق  ،  وقد صرح فيه بالسماع ، فعلم أنه لم يدلس فيه إلى آخر ما قدمنا فيه ،  والظاهر بحسب الدليل : أن المعصفر لا يجوز لبسه ، وإن جوزه كثير من أجلاء  العلماء من الصحابة ومن بعدهم ; لأن السنة الثابتة عن النبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - أحق بالاتباع . 

 وقد قال  مسلم بن الحجاج    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثنا  محمد بن المثنى  ، حدثنا  معاذ بن هشام  ، حدثني أبي عن يحيى  ، حدثني  محمد بن إبراهيم بن الحارث    : أن ابن معدان  أخبره : أن  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  ، أخبره قال " رأى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - علي ثوبين معصفرين ، فقال : إن هذه من ثياب الكفار فلا تلبسها   " ، ا هـ . 

 [ ص: 74 ] وابن معدان  المذكور : هو خالد  كما ثبت في صحيح مسلم  بعد الحديث المذكور مباشرة ، وفي لفظ مسلم  بإسناد غير الأول ، عن  عبد الله بن عمرو  قال : " رأى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - علي ثوبين معصفرين ، فقال : " أأمك أمرتك بهذا " ؟ قلت : أغسلهما قال : " بل أحرقهما   " . 

 وقال مسلم  في صحيحه أيضا : حدثنا يحيى بن يحيى  ، قال : قرأت على مالك  ، عن نافع  ، عن  إبراهيم بن عبد الله بن حنين  ، عن أبيه ، عن  علي بن أبي طالب    - رضي الله عنه - : " أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : نهى عن لبس القسي ، والمعصفر ، وعن تختم الذهب ، وعن قراءة القرآن في الركوع   " وفي لفظ لمسلم  ، عن علي    - رضي الله عنه - : " نهاني النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن القراءة وأنا راكع ، وعن لبس الذهب ، والمعصفر   " وفي لفظ لمسلم  عنه أيضا - رضي الله عنه - : " نهاني رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن التختم بالذهب ، وعن لباس القسي ، وعن القراءة في الركوع والسجود ، وعن لباس المعصفر   " انتهى منه . 

 فهذا الحديث الثابت في صحيح مسلم  ، وغيره عن صحابيين جليلين ، وهما علي  ،  وعبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص    - رضي الله عنهم - صريح في منع لبس المعصفر مطلقا ; لأن قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في حديث  عبد الله بن عمرو    : " إنهما من ثياب الكفار ، فلا تلبسهما    " صريح في منع لبسهما ; لأن النهي يقتضي التحريم كما تقرر في الأصول ،  ويؤيد ذلك هنا أنه رتب النهي عنهما على أنهما من ثياب الكفار ، وهذا دليل  واضح على منع لبس المعصفر مطلقا في الإحرام وغيره . وكذلك قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في حديث  عبد الله بن عمرو    : " بل أحرقهما   " فهو دليل واضح على منع لبسهما ; لأن لبس الجائز لبسه ، لا يستوجب الإحراق بحال ، فهو نص في منع المعصفر مطلقا ، وقول علي    - رضي الله عنه - : " نهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن لبس القسي والمعصفر ، وعن تختم الذهب    " الحديث . دليل أيضا على منع لبس المعصفر مطلقا ; لأن النهي يقتضي  التحريم ، إلا لدليل صارف عنه ، وليس موجودا ، ويؤيده أنه قرنه بالتختم  بالذهب ، وهو ممنوع ، وما زعمه بعض أهل العلم : من أن رواية علي  المذكورة آنفا في مسلم    : " نهاني رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : تدل على اختصاص هذا الحكم بعلي    ; لأنه قال : نهاني بياء المتكلم في الرواية المذكورة ، مردود من ثلاثة أوجه : 

 أحدها : أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بين في حديث ابن عمرو  عموم هذا الحكم ، حيث قال لعبد الله    : " إن هذا من ثياب الكفار ، فلا تلبسهما   " وهذا صريح في عدم اختصاص هذا الحكم بعلي    - رضي الله عنه - . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (352)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 75 إلى صـ 82
**
*
*

 الوجه الثاني : أنه ثبت في صحيح مسلم  ، عن علي    - رضي الله عنه - : " أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   [ ص: 75 ] نهى عن لبس القسي ، والمعصفر وعن تختم الذهب ، بحذف مفعول نهى ، وحذف المفعول في ذلك ، يدل على عموم الحكم على التحقيق كما حرره القرافي  في شرح التنقيح من أن مثل نهى - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن كذا صيغة عموم بما لا يدع مجالا للشك ؟ وممن انتصر لذلك :  ابن الحاجب  وغيره ، واختاره الفهري    . 

 والحاصل : أن التحقيق في مثل نهى - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن بيع الغرر وقضى بالشفعة ، وقضى بالشاهد واليمين ونحو  ذلك : أنه يعم كل غرر وكل شفعة ، وكل شاهد ، ويمين ، وإن خالف في ذلك كثير  من الأصوليين ، كما حررنا أدلة الفريقين ، وناقشناها في غير هذا الموضع . 

 الوجه الثالث : أن رواية " نهاني " التي احتج بها مدعي اختصاص هذا الحكم بعلي     : تدل أيضا على عموم الحكم ; لأن خطاب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  لواحد من أمته يعم حكمه جميع الأمة لاستوائهم في أحكام التكليف ، إلا بدليل  خاص يجب الرجوع إليه ، وخلاف أهل الأصول في خطاب الواحد ، هل هو من صيغ  العموم الدالة على عموم الحكم ، خلاف في حال لا خلاف حقيقي ، فخطاب الواحد  عند الحنابلة  صيغة عموم ، وعند غيرهم من الشافعية  ، والمالكية  وغيرهم  : أن خطاب الواحد لا يعم ; لأن اللفظ للواحد لا يشمل بالوضع غيره ، وإذا  كان لا يشمله وضعا ، فلا يكون صيغة عموم ، ولكن أهل هذا القول موافقون :  على أن حكم خطاب الواحد عام لغيره لكن بدليل آخر غير خطاب الواحد ، وذلك  الدليل بالنص والقياس . أما القياس فظاهر ; لأن قياس غير ذلك المخاطب عليه  بجامع استواء المخاطبين في أحكام التكليف من القياس الجلي والنص ، كقوله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - في مبايعة النساء : " إني لا أصافح النساء ، وما قولي لامرأة إلا كقولي لمائة امرأة   " . 

 قالوا : ومن أدلة ذلك حديث : " حكمي على الواحد حكمي على الجماعة   " . 

 قال ابن قاسم العبادي  في الآيات البينات : اعلم أن حديث : " حكمي على الواحد حكمي على الجماعة   " لا يعرف له أصل بهذا اللفظ ، ولكن روى الترمذي  وقال : حسن صحيح ،  والنسائي  ،  وابن ماجه  ،  وابن حبان  ، قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في مبايعة النساء : " إني لا أصافح النساء   " وساق الحديث كما ذكرناه . 

 وقال صاحب كشف الخفاء ومزيل الألباس ، عما اشتهر من الأحاديث ، على ألسنة الناس : " حكمي على الواحد حكمي على الجماعة   " ، وفي لفظ : " كحكمي على الجماعة   " ليس له أصل بهذا اللفظ ، كما قال العراقي    : في تخريج أحاديث البيضاوي    .   [ ص: 76 ] وقال في الدرر كالزركشي  لا يعرف ، وسئل عنه المزي  ، والذهبي  فأنكراه . نعم يشهد له ما رواه الترمذي  ،  والنسائي  من حديث أميمة بنت رقيقة  ، فلفظ  النسائي    : " ما قولي لامرأة واحدة إلا كقولي لمائة امرأة   " ولفظ الترمذي    : " إنما قولي لمائة امرأة كقولي لامرأة واحدة   " وهو من الأحاديث التي ألزم  الدارقطني  الشيخين بإخراجها ; لثبوتها على شرطهما . 

 وقال ابن قاسم العبادي  في شرح الورقات الكبير : " حكمي على الجماعة   " ، لا يعرف له أصل ، إلى آخره قريبا مما ذكرنا عنه ، ا هـ . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الحديث المذكور ثابت من حديث أميمة بنت رقيقة  بقافين مصغرا : وهي صحابية من المبايعات ، ورقيقة أمها : وهي أخت  خديجة بنت خويلد    . وقيل عمتها واسم أبيها بجاد بموحدة ، ثم جيم ابن عبد الله بن عمير التيمي  تيم بن مرة  ، وأشار إلى ذلك في " المراقي " بقوله : 
**خطاب واحد لغير الحنبلي من غير رعي النص والقيس الجلي* *

 وبهذا كله تعلم أن التحقيق منع لبس المعصفر ، وظاهر النصوص الإطلاق : أي  سواء كان في الإحرام ، أو غيره كما رأيت ، وجمع بعض العلماء بين الأحاديث  التي ذكرناها في صحيح مسلم  ، الدالة على منع لبس المعصفر مطلقا ، وبين حديث أبي داود  المتقدم  الدال على إباحته للنساء في الإحرام ، بأن أحاديث المنع إنما هي بالنسبة  للرجال ، وحديث الجواز بالنسبة إلى النساء ، فيكون ممنوعا للرجال جائزا  للنساء ، وتتفق الأحاديث . 

 وممن اعتمد هذا الجمع الترمذي  في سننه حيث قال : باب ما جاء في كراهة المعصفر للرجال : حدثنا قتيبة  ، ثنا  مالك بن أنس  ، عن نافع  ، عن  إبراهيم بن عبد الله بن حنين  ، عن أبيه ، عن علي    - رضي الله عنه - قال : " نهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن لبس القسي والمعصفر   " وفي الباب عن أنس  ، وعبد الله بن عمرو  ، وحديث علي    : حديث حسن صحيح ، انتهى منه . فتراه في ترجمة الحديث جعله خاصا بالرجال ، وهو عين الجمع الذي ذكرنا ، وأشار النووي  في شرح مسلم    : إلى أن الجمع المذكور يشير إليه الحديث الصحيح عند مسلم  ، وذلك في قوله : أعني النووي  قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أأمك أمرتك بهذا   " معناه : أن هذا من لباس النساء ، وزيهن ، وأخلاقهن . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 [ ص: 77 ] وتفسيره للحديث : يدل على أن الحديث فيه تحريم المعصفر على الرجال دون النساء   . 

 ويدل لهذا الجمع ما رواه أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا مسدد  ، ثنا  عيسى بن يونس  ، ثنا  هشام بن الغاز  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه عن جده قال : هبطنا  مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من ثنية فالتفت إلي وعلي ريطة مضرجة  بالعصفر فقال : " ما هذه الريطة عليك ؟ " فعرفت ما كره فأتيت أهلي ، وهم  يسجرون تنورا لهم فقذفتها فيه ، ثم أتيته من الغد فقال : " يا عبد الله ما  فعلت الريطة ؟ " فأخبرته فقال : ألا كسوتها بعض أهلك فإنه لا بأس به للنساء    " انتهى من سنن أبي داود  ، وهو صريح في الجمع المذكور ، وهذا الإسناد لا يقل عن درجة الحسن ، وهذا الحديث أخرجه  ابن ماجه    : حدثنا أبو بكر  ، ثنا  عيسى بن يونس  ، عن  هشام بن الغاز  إلى آخر الإسناد ، ثم قال : أقبلنا مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من ثنية أذاخر ، فالتفت إلي وعلي ريطة ، إلى آخر الحديث . كلفظ أبي داود  ، ا هـ . 

 وجمع الخطابي بين الأحاديث : بأن النهي فيما صبغ من الثياب بعد النسج ، وأن الإباحة منصرفة إلى ما صبغ غزله ، ثم نسج نقل هذا الجمع النووي  في " شرح مسلم    " عن الخطابي    . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : هذا الجمع فيه نظر ; لأنه تحكم ،  والظاهر أن العصفر ليس بطيب ، فأبيح للنساء ومنع للرجال ، كالحرير وخاتم  الذهب . والله تعالى أعلم . 

 فاتضح أن الظاهر بحسب الدليل أن المعصفر : لا يحل لبسه للرجال ، ويحل  للنساء ; لأن ظاهر أحاديث النهي عنه العموم ، وكونه من ثياب الكفار قرينة  على التعميم ، إلا أن أحاديث النهي تخصص بالأحاديث المتقدمة المصرحة ،  بجوازه للنساء كحديث  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده ، عند أبي داود   وابن ماجه  ، وحديث الترمذي  وما فسر به النووي  حديث مسلم  وحديث أبي داود  المتقدم الذي فيه  ابن إسحاق  ، وكونه من ثياب الكفار : لا ينافي أن ذلك بالنسبة للرجال . دون النساء ، كما قال في الذهب والفضة والديباج والحرير : " إنها لهم في الدنيا ولكم في الآخرة   " مع إباحتها للنساء . 

 والذين أباحوا لبس المعصفر للرجال والنساء معا ، احتجوا بما ذكره النووي  في " شرح مسلم    " قال : ثبت أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لبس حلة حمراء   . 

 [ ص: 78 ] وفي الصحيحين عن  ابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - قال : " رأيت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يصبغ بالصفرة   " انتهى منه فانظره . 

 والذين منعوه للرجال دون النساء استدلوا بالأحاديث المذكورة المصرحة  بإباحته للنساء ، وعضدوا الأحاديث المذكورة بآثار عن الصحابة - رضي الله  عنهم - فمن ذلك ما رواه مالك  في " الموطأ " ، عن  هشام بن عروة  ، عن أبيه ، عن أمه  أسماء بنت أبي بكر    - رضي الله عنهما - : أنها كانت تلبس الثياب المعصفرات المشبعات ، وهي محرمة ليس فيها زعفران   . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 وقال شارحه الزرقاني    : وكذلك جاء عن أختها . روى  سعيد بن منصور  ، عن  القاسم بن محمد  قال : كانت عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - تلبس الثياب المعصفرة ، وهي محرمة   . إسناده صحيح انتهى منه . 

 وروى البيهقي  بإسناده ، عن  هشام بن عروة  ، عن أبيه ، عن  أسماء بنت أبي بكر  نحو رواية مالك  في " الموطأ " عنها ثم قال : هكذا رواه مالك  ، وخالفه أبو أسامة  ،  وحاتم بن إسماعيل  ،  وابن نمير  فرووه عن هشام  ، عن فاطمة  ، عن أسماء  ، قاله  مسلم بن الحجاج    . انتهى من السنن الكبرى . 

 وقال البيهقي    : وروينا عن نافع  أن نساء  ابن عمر  كن يلبسن المعصفر ، وهن محرمات ، ثم ذكر عن أبي داود  في المراسيل : أن مكحولا  قال : جاءت  امرأة إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بثوب مشبع بعصفر ، فقالت : يا  رسول الله ، إني أريد الحج ، فأحرم في هذا ؟ قال : " لك غيره ؟ " قالت :  لا . قال : " فأحرمي فيه   " ثم ساق سنده به إلى أبي داود  ، وذكر بسنده عن جابر  أنه قال : " لا تلبس المرأة ثياب الطيب وتلبس الثياب المعصفرة لا أرى المعصفر طيبا   " 

 وروى البيهقي  بسنده عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - " أنها كانت تلبس الثياب الموردة بالعصفر الخفيف وهي محرمة   " ، وقد قدمنا حديث  ابن عباس  ، عند  الطبراني  في الكبير قال : كان أزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يختضبن بالحناء ، وهن محرمات ، ويلبسن المعصفر ، وهن محرمات ، وفي إسناده يعقوب بن عطاء    . 

 قال في مجمع الزوائد : وثقه  ابن حبان  ، وضعفه جماعة . 

 وقال أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا  زهير بن حرب  ، ثنا  يحيى بن أبي بكير  ، ثنا  إبراهيم بن طهمان  ، حدثني بديل  عن الحسن بن مسلم  عن  صفية بنت شيبة  ، عن  أم سلمة  زوج   [ ص: 79 ] النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : " المتوفى عنها زوجها لا تلبس المعصفر من الثياب ، ولا الممشقة ، ولا الحلي ، ولا تختضب   " انتهى منه ، وهذا الإسناد صحيح كما ترى . 

 وقال صاحب الجوهر النقي في حاشيته على سنن البيهقي  ، لما أشار إلى حديث أبي داود  هذا  ، وفيه دليل على أن العصفر طيب ، ولذلك نهيت عن المعصفر ، إذ لو كان النهي  لكونه زينة نهيت عن ثوب العصب ; لأنه في الزينة فوق المعصفر ، والعصب برود  اليمن يعصب غزلها : أي تطوى ، ثم تصنع مصبوغا ، ثم تنسج . 

 وفي الصحيحين : أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - استثنى من المنع ثوب العصب ، والشافعية  خالفت هذا الحديث . 

 قال النووي    : الأصح عندنا تحريم العصب مطلقا ، والحديث حجة لمن أجازه . وقال أيضا : الأصح أنه يجوز لها لبس الحرير . انتهى منه . 

 وفي صحيح مسلم  من حديث  أم عطية  ، في المتوفى عنها زوجها : " ولا تلبس ثوبا مصبوغا إلا ثوب عصب ، ولا تكتحل ولا تمس طيبا   " الحديث . 

 وفي صحيح البخاري : من حديث  أم عطية  قالت : " كنا ننهى أن نحد على ميت فوق ثلاث ، إلا على زوج   " . الحديث ، وفيه : " ولا تكتحل ولا تطيب ولا تلبس مصبوغا إلا ثوب عصب   " الحديث . 

 والممشقة في حديث  أم سلمة  المذكورة هي المصبوغة بالمشق بالكسر والفتح ، وهو المغرة ، والعصفر بالضم : نبات يصبغ به وبرزه هو القرطم . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر لي أن منع المتوفى عنها  زوجها ، من لبس المعصفر المذكور ، ليس لكونه طيبا كما ظنه صاحب الجوهر  النقي ، بدليل الأحاديث الدالة على المنع منه في غير الإحرام ، مع جواز  الطيب لغير المحرم ، والأظهر أن المنع منه للزينة : وهي محرمة على المتوفى  عنها زوجها ، دون غيرها من النساء . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 ولا يتعين كون العصب فوقه في الزينة ; لأن المتوفى عنها زوجها ممنوعة في  العدة ، من الطيب ، والتزين ، فإباحة العصب لها تدل على ضعف رتبته في  الزينة . والله تعالى أعلم . 

 ومن ذلك الحناء ، قد قدمنا اختلاف العلماء فيها ، هل هي طيب أو لا ؟ وقد قدمنا   [ ص: 80 ] آثارا تدل على أنها ليست بطيب ، وقدمنا حديث  ابن عباس  عند  الطبراني    : أن أزواج النبي كن يختضبن بالحناء ، وهن محرمات ، وقد قدمنا أن في إسناده يعقوب بن عطاء  ، وقد روى البيهقي  بإسناده في " السنن الكبرى " عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - أنها قيل لها : ما تقولين في الحناء والخضاب ؟ قالت : كان خليلي لا يحب ريحه ، ثم قال البيهقي    : فيه كالدلالة على أن الحناء ليس بطيب : " فقد كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يحب الطيب ولا يحب ريح الحناء   " انتهى منه . 

 وهذا حاصل مستند من قال : إن الحناء ليس بطيب ، وقال صاحب " الجوهر النقي " بعد أن ذكر كلام البيهقي  الذي ذكرنا : وقد ورد عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خلاف هذا . قال أبو عمر  في " التمهيد " : ذكر ابن بكير  عن  ابن لهيعة  ، عن  بكير بن الأشج  ، عن  خولة بنت حكيم  ، عن أمها أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال  لأم سلمة    : " لا تطيبي وأنت محرمة ولا تمسي الحناء ، فإنه طيب   " . وأخرجه البيهقي  في كتاب المعرفة ، من هذا الوجه وقد عد  أبو حنيفة الدينوري  وغيره : من أهل اللغة : الحناء من أنواع الطيب . وقال الهروي  في الغريبين : وفي الحديث : " سيد رياحين الجنة الفاغية   " قال  الأصمعي    : هو نور الحناء . وفي الحديث أيضا عن أنس    : " كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يعجبه الفاغية   " انتهى منه . وقال صاحب كشف الخفاء ومزيل الإلباس . وقال النجم  ، وعند  الطبراني  والبيهقي  ، وأبي نعيم  في الطب عن بريدة     : " سيد الإدام في الدنيا والآخرة اللحم ، وسيد الشراب في الدنيا والآخرة  الماء ، وسيد الرياحين في الدنيا والآخرة الفاغية   " انتهى محل الحاجة  منه ، وقال ابن الأثير في النهاية فيه : " سيد رياحين الجنة الفاغية ، هي نور الحناء   " وقيل : نور الريحان . وقيل : نور كل نبت من أنوار الصحراء ، التي لا تزرع . وقيل : فاغية كل نبت نوره ، ومنه حديث أنس    : " كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تعجبه الفاغية " ، ا هـ . 

 وفي " القاموس " : والفاغية نور الحناء أو يغرس غصن الحناء مقلوبا فيثمر  زهرا أطيب من الحناء ، فذلك الفاغية انتهى محل الغرض منه . ولا يخفى أن  الحناء لم يثبت فيه شيء مرفوع وأكثر أنواع الطيب لم تثبت في خصوصها نصوص ،  ومنها : ما ثبت بالنص كالزعفران ، والورس ، كما تقدم إيضاحه ، وكالذريرة  والمسك كما سيأتي إن شاء الله . وقد قدمنا أن الذي اختلف فيه أهل العلم من  الأنواع : هل هو طيب ، أو ليس بطيب ؟ أن ذلك من نوع الاختلاف في تحقيق  المناط ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
[ ص: 81 ] الفرع السابع عشر : اعلم  أن العلماء اختلفوا في التطيب عند إرادة الإحرام قبله بحيث يبقى أثر الطيب  ، وريحه أو عينه بعد التلبس بالإحرام ، هل يجوز ذلك لأنه وقت الطيب غير  محرم ، والدوام على الطيب ، ليس كابتدائه كالنكاح عند من يمنعه في حال  الإحرام ، مع إباحة الدوام على نكاح مقعود ، قبل الإحرام أو لا يجوز ذلك ;  لأن وجود ريح الطيب ، أو عينه ، أو أثره في المحرم بعد إحرامه كابتدائه  للتطيب ; ولأنه متلبس حال الإحرام بالطيب ، مع أن الطيب منهي عنه في  الإحرام ، فقال جماهير من أهل العلم : إن الطيب عند إرادة الإحرام مستحب .  قال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : قد ذكرنا أن مذهبنا استحبابه ، وبه قال جمهور العلماء من السلف والخلف والمحدثين والفقهاء منهم :  سعد بن أبي وقاص  ،  وابن عباس  ، وابن الزبير  ، ومعاوية  ، وعائشة  ،  وأم حبيبة  ، وأبو حنيفة  ،  والثوري  ، وأبو يوسف  ، وأحمد  ، وإسحاق  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وابن المنذر  ، وداود  وغيرهم ، ا هـ . 

 وقال النووي  في " شرح مسلم    " : وبه قال خلائق من الصحابة والتابعين وجماهير الفقهاء والمحدثين منهم :  سعد بن أبي وقاص  ،  وابن عباس  إلى آخره ، كما في " شرح المهذب " . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " في شرحه لقول الخرقي    : ويتطيب . 

 وجملة ذلك أنه يستحب لمن أراد الإحرام أن يتطيب في بدنه خاصة ، ولا فرق بين ما يبقى عينه كالمسك والغالية ، أو أثره كالعود والبخور وماء الورد ، هذا قول  ابن عباس  ، وابن الزبير  ،  وسعد بن أبي وقاص  وعائشة  ،  وأم حبيبة  ، ومعاوية  ، وروي عن  محمد ابن الحنفية  ،  وأبي سعيد الخدري  ، وعروة  ، والقاسم  ،  والشعبي   وابن جريج    . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 وقال جماعة آخرون من أهل العلم : لا يجوز التطيب عند إرادة الإحرام ، فإن  فعل ذلك لزمه غسله حتى يذهب أثره وريحه ، وهذا هو مذهب مالك . 

 وقال النووي  في " شرح مسلم    " : وقال آخرون بمنعه منهم :  الزهري  ، ومالك  ، ومحمد بن الحسن  ، وحكي أيضا عن جماعة من الصحابة والتابعين ، ا هـ . 

 وقال في " شرح المهذب " : وقال عطاء   والزهري  ومالك  ومحمد بن الحسن    : يكره . 

 [ ص: 82 ] قال  القاضي عياض    : وحكي أيضا عن جماعة من الصحابة والتابعين ، ا هـ . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وكان عطاء  يكره ذلك ، وهو قول مالك  ، وروي ذلك عن عمر  وعثمان  ،  وابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهم - ، ا هـ . 

 وإذا علمت أقوال أهل العلم في هذه المسألة : فهذه أدلتهم ومناقشتها وما يظهر رجحانه بالدليل منها . 

 أما الذين منعوا ذلك : فقد احتجوا بحديث  يعلى بن أمية التميمي    - رضي الله عنه - وهو متفق عليه . قال  البخاري  في صحيحه ، قال أبو عاصم    : أخبرنا  ابن جريج  ، أخبرني عطاء    : أن  صفوان بن يعلى  أخبره : أن يعلى  قال لعمر    - رضي الله عنه - : أرني النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين يوحى إليه ، قال : فبينما النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالجعرانة  ،  ومعه نفر من أصحابه ، جاء رجل فقال : يا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  : كيف ترى في رجل أحرم بعمرة ، وهو متضمخ بطيب ؟ فسكت النبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - ساعة ، فجاءه الوحي فأشار عمر    - رضي الله عنه - إلى يعلى  ، فجاء يعلى  ،  وعلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثوب ، وقد أظل به ، فأدخل رأسه  فإذا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - محمر الوجه ، وهو يغط ، ثم سري عنه  فقال : " أين الذي سأل عن العمرة " فأوتي برجل فقال : " اغسل الطيب الذي بك  ثلاث مرات ، وانزع عنك الجبة ، واصنع في عمرتك كما تصنع في حجتك   " قلت لعطاء    : أراد الإنقاء حين أمره أن يغسل ثلاث مرات ؟ قال : نعم . انتهى من صحيح  البخاري  قالوا : فهذا الحديث الصحيح صرح فيه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بغسل الطيب الذي تضمخ به قبل الإحرام ، وأمر بإنقائه كما قاله عطاء  ،  ولا شك أن هذا الحديث يقتضي أن الطيب في بدنه إذ لو كان في الجبة ، دون  البدن لكفى نزع الجبة كما ترى ، خلافا لما توهمه ترجمة الحديث الذي ترجمه  بها  البخاري  ، وهي قوله : باب غسل الخلوق ثلاث مرات من الثياب . وقول  البخاري  في أول هذا الإسناد : قال أبو عاصم    : قد قدمنا الكلام على مثله مستوفى وبينا أنه صحيح ، سواء قلنا : إنه موصول كما هو الصحيح ، أو معلق ; لأنه أورده بصيغة الجزم . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (353)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 83 إلى صـ 90
**
*
*
*
*
 وقال  البخاري  أيضا في صحيحه : في أبواب العمرة : حدثنا أبو نعيم  ، حدثنا همام  ، حدثنا عطاء  قال : حدثني  صفوان بن يعلى بن أمية    : يعني عن أبيه : أن رجلا أتى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو بالجعرانة  وعليه جبة ، وعليه أثر الخلوق ، أو قال صفرة ، فقال : كيف   [ ص: 83 ] تأمرني  أن أصنع في عمرتي ؟ فأنزل الله على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فستر  بثوب ، ووددت أني رأيت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقد أنزل عليه الوحي ،  فقال عمر    : تعال  أيسرك أن تنظر إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقد أنزل الله الوحي ؟ قلت  : نعم ، فرفع طرف الثوب ، فنظرت إليه له غطيط : وأحسبه قال : كغطيط البكر ،  فلما سري عنه قال : " أين السائل عن العمرة ، اخلع عنك الجبة ، واغسل أثر  الخلوق عنك ، وأنق الصفرة واصنع في عمرتك كما تصنع في حجتك   " انتهى منه . وقوله في هذا الحديث : " اخلع عنك الجبة واغسل أثر الخلوق وأنق الصفرة   " صريح في أن غسل ذلك وإنقاءه من بدنه ; لأن ما في الجبة من الخلوق ، والصفرة يزول بخلعها كما ترى . 

 وقال مسلم  في صحيحه : حدثنا  شيبان بن فروخ  ، حدثنا همام  ، حدثنا  عطاء بن أبي رباح  ، عن  صفوان بن يعلى بن أمية  ، عن أبيه - رضي الله عنه - قال : " جاء رجل إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو بالجعرانة  عليه  جبة ، وعليها خلوق أو قال : أثر صفرة . فقال : كيف تأمرني أن أصنع في  عمرتي ؟ قال : وأنزل على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الوحي ، فستر بثوب  وكان يعلى  يقول : وددت  أن أرى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقد نزل عليه الوحي ، قال : فقال :  أيسرك أن تنظر إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقد أنزل عليه الوحي ؟ قال  : فرفع عمر  طرف الثوب ،  فنظرت إليه له غطيط قال : وأحسبه قال : كغطيط البكر . قال : فلما سري عنه  قال : " أين السائل عن العمرة ؟ : اغسل عنك أثر الصفرة " أو قال : " أثر  الخلوق - واخلع عنك جبتك ، واصنع في عمرتك ما أنت صانع في حجك   " . 

 وفي لفظ في صحيح مسلم  عن يعلى  قال : أتى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رجل ، وهو بالجعرانة  ،  وأنا عند النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وعليه مقطعات - يعني جبة - وهو  متضمخ بالخلوق فقال : إني أحرمت بالعمرة ، وعلي هذا ، وأنا متضمخ بخلوق ،  فقال له النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ما كنت صانعا في حجك ؟ " قال :  أنزع عني هذه الثياب ، وأغسل عني هذا الخلوق ، فقال له النبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - : " ما كنت صانعا في حجك ، فاصنعه في عمرتك " وفي لفظ في صحيح مسلم  ، عن يعلى  ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أما الطيب الذي بك فاغسله ثلاث مرات ، وأما الجبة فانزعها ، ثم اصنع في عمرتك ما تصنع في حجك " وفي لفظ في صحيح مسلم  عن يعلى    - رضي الله عنه - : " أن رجلا أتى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو بالجعرانة  قد  أهل بالعمرة ، وهو مصفر لحيته ورأسه ، وعليه جبة ، فقال يا رسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - : إني أحرمت بعمرة ، وأنا كما ترى فقال : " انزع عنك  الجبة ، واغسل عنك الصفرة ، وما كنت صانعا في حجك ، فاصنعه في عمرتك   " . وفي لفظ في صحيح مسلم  عن يعلى  أيضا قال : " انزع عنك جبتك واغسل أثر الخلوق الذي بك ،   [ ص: 84 ] وافعل في عمرتك ما كنت فاعلا في حجك   " انتهى من صحيح مسلم    . 

 قالوا : فهذه الروايات الصحيحة عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : فيها  التصريح بأن من تضمخ بالطيب قبل إحرامه لا يجوز له الدوام على ذلك ، بل يجب  غسله ثلاثا ، وإنقاؤه ، ولا شك أن بعض الروايات الصحيحة التي أوردنا صريحة  في ذلك . وهذا هو حجة مالك  ومن ذكرنا معه من أهل العلم في وجوب إزالة المحرم الطيب ، الذي تلبس به قبل إحرامه . 

 وروى مالك  في " الموطأ " عن حميد بن قيس  ، عن  عطاء بن أبي رباح    : " أن أعرابيا جاء إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو بحنين  ،  وعلى الأعرابي قميص ، وبه أثر صفرة فقال : يا رسول الله ، إني أهللت بعمرة  ، فكيف تأمرني أن أصنع ؟ فقال له رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : "  انزع قميصك ، واغسل هذه الصفرة عنك ، وافعل في عمرتك ما تفعل في حجتك   " ، ا هـ . 

 والذين قالوا بهذا قالوا : يعتضد حديث يعلى  المتفق عليه ببعض الآثار الواردة عن بعض الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - كما أشرنا إليه غير بعيد ، وقد روىمالك  في " الموطأ " ، عن نافع  ، عن  أسلم مولى عمر بن الخطاب    : أن  عمر بن الخطاب    - رضي الله عنه - وجد ريح طيب ، وهو بالشجرة ، فقال : ممن ريح هذا الطيب ، فقال  معاوية بن أبي سفيان    : مني يا أمير المؤمنين ، فقال منك لعمر الله فقال معاوية    : إن أم حبيبة  طيبتني يا أمير المؤمنين ، فقال عمر    : عزمت عليك لترجعن فلتغسلنه   . 

 وروى مالك  في " الموطأ " عن الصلت بن زيد  عن غير واحد من أهله : أن  عمر بن الخطاب    - رضي الله عنه - وجد ريح طيب وهو بالشجرة ، وإلى جنبه كثير بن الصلت  ، فقال عمر    : ممن ريح هذا الطيب ؟ فقال كثير    : مني يا أمير المؤمنين ، لبدت رأسي ، وأردت ألا أحلق ، فقال عمر    : فاذهب إلى شربة فادلك رأسك ، حتى تنقيه ، ففعل كثير بن الصلت    . قال مالك    : الشربة حفير تكون عند أصل النخلة . انتهى من " الموطأ " . 

 قالوا : ففعل هذا الخليفة الراشد في زمن خلافته مطابق لما تضمنه حديث  يعلى بن أمية  المتفق عليه ، فتبين بذلك أنه غير منسوخ ، وذكر الزرقاني  في " شرح الموطأ " : أن عمر  أنكر أيضا ذلك على  البراء بن عازب  ، وقال : إنه رواه  ابن أبي شيبة  عن  بشير بن يسار  ، كما أنكر على معاوية  وكثير  المذكورين ، قال : فهذا عمر  قد  أنكر على صحابيين ، وتابعي كبير الطيب بمحضر الجمع الكثير من الناس صحابة  وغيرهم ، وما أنكر عليه منهم أحد ، فهو من أقوى الأدلة على تأويل حديث عائشة  ، ثم ذكر عن  وكيع  ، عن شعبة  ، عن سعد بن إبراهيم  ، عن أبيه : أن عثمان  رأى رجلا قد تطيب عند الإحرام ، فأمره أن يغسل رأسه بطين ، ا هـ . 

 [ ص: 85 ] وقد ثبت في صحيح مسلم  عن  ابن عمر    : أن محمد بن المنتشر  سأله  عن الرجل يتطيب ، ثم يصبح محرما ، فقال : " ما أحب أن أصبح محرما أنضخ  طيبا ، لأن أطلى بقطران أحب إلي من أن أفعل ذلك   " . هذا لفظ مسلم  في صحيحه . وفيه بعده رد عائشة  على  ابن عمر  ، كما سيأتي إن شاء الله تعالى . 

 فحديث يعلى  المتفق عليه ، والآثار التي ذكرنا عن بعض الصحابة ، ومنها ما لم نذكره هو حجة مالك  ،  ومن ذكرنا معه في منع التطيب قبل الإحرام ، ووجوب غسله ، وإنقائه إن فعل  ذلك ، ولا فدية فيه عندهم مطلقا ، وذكر بعضهم : أن المشهور عن مالك    : الكراهة لا التحريم . 

 واحتج الجمهور القائلون باستحباب التطيب عند الإحرام بما رواه الشيخان وغيرهما ، عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - وبعض الآثار الدالة على ذلك ، عن بعض الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - . قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا مالك  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن القاسم  ، عن أبيه عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - زوج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قالت : كنت أطيب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لإحرامه حين يحرم ولحله قبل أن يطوف بالبيت   . وفي صحيح  البخاري    : قبل هذا الحديث متصلا به من طريق الأسود  ، عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - قالت : كأني أنظر إلى وبيص الطيب في مفارق رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو محرم   . وقد ذكرنا هذا الحديث في الكلام على التحلل الأول . 

 وقال  البخاري    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثنا علي بن عبد الله  ، حدثنا سفيان  ، حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن القاسم    : أنه سمع أباه وكان أفضل أهل زمانه يقول : سمعت عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - تقول : طيبت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بيدي هاتين حين أحرم ، ولحله حين أحل قبل أن يطوف ، وبسطت يديها انتهى منه . 

 وقال مسلم    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثنا  محمد بن عباد  ، أخبرنا سفيان  ، عن  الزهري  ، عن عروة  ، عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - قالت : طيبت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لحرمه ، حين أحرم ، ولحله قبل أن يطوف بالبيت   . وفي لفظ لمسلم  عنها من طريق  القاسم بن محمد  قالت : طيبت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بيدي ، لحرمه حين أحرم ، ولحله حين أحل ، قبل أن يطوف بالبيت   . وفي لفظ عند مسلم  عنها قالت : كنت أطيب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لإحرامه ، قبل أن يحرم ، ولحله قبل أن يطوف بالبيت   . وفي لفظ عنها عند مسلم  قالت : طيبت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بيدي بذريرة في حجة الوداع ، للحل والإحرام   . 

 [ ص: 86 ] وفي النهاية : الذريرة : نوع من الطيب مجموع من أخلاط . وقال السيوطي  في تلخيصه للنهاية : وقيل هي فتات قصب ، وقال النووي  في " شرح مسلم     " : هي فتات قصب طيب ، يجاء به من الهند ، وقد قدمنا في سورة " الأنعام "  أن الذريرة قصب يجاء به من الهند كقصب النشاب أحمر يتداوى به . وفي لفظ  عند مسلم  أيضا ، عن عروة  قال : سألت عائشة     - رضي الله عنها - بأي شيء طيبت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عند  إحرامه ؟ قالت : بأطيب الطيب ، وفي لفظ : بأطيب ما أقدر عليه ، قبل أن يحرم  ، ثم يحرم . وفي لفظ : بأطيب ما وجدت   . وفي لفظ عنها قالت : كأني أنظر إلى وبيص الطيب في مفرق رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو محرم ، وفي لفظ عنها قالت : لكأني أنظر إلى وبيص الطيب في مفارق رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو يهل . وفي لفظ : وهو يلبي   . والألفاظ المماثلة لهذا متعددة في صحيح مسلم  عنها - رضي الله عنها - وفي لفظ عنها قالت : كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا أراد أن يحرم ، يتطيب بأطيب ما يجد ، ثم أرى وبيص الدهن في رأسه ولحيته   . وفي لفظ عنها قالت : 

كنت أطيب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قبل أن يحرم ، ويوم النحر ، قبل أن يطوف بالبيت بطيب فيه مسك   . وفي صحيح مسلم    : أن عائشة  لما بلغها قول  ابن عمر  المتقدم  : لأن أطلى بقطران أحب إلي من أن أفعل ذلك ، قالت : أنا طيبت رسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - عند إحرامه ، ثم طاف في نسائه ، ثم أصبح محرما ، ا هـ . كل هذه الألفاظ في صحيح مسلم    . قالوا فهذا الحديث الذي اتفق عليه الشيخان ، عن  أم المؤمنين عائشة     - رضي الله عنها - دليل صحيح صريح في مشروعية الطيب قبل الإحرام ، وإن  كان أثره باقيا بعد الإحرام ، بل ولو بقي عينه وريحه ; لأن رؤيتها وبيص  الطيب في مفارقه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو محرم صريح في ذلك ، قالوا :  وقد وردت آثار عن بعض الصحابة بذلك ، تدل على عدم خصوصية ذلك برسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 قال صاحب نصب الراية : وقيل إن ذلك من خواصه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وفيه نظر ، فقد رئي  ابن عباس  محرما ، وعلى رأسه مثل الرب من الغالية . وقال مسلم بن صبح    : رأيت ابن الزبير  ، وهو محرم ، وفي رأسه ولحيته من الطيب ما لو كان لرجل أعد منه رأس مال . انتهى منه . 

 فهذا الحديث ، وهذه الآثار : حجة من قال : بالتطيب قبل الإحرام ، ولو كان الطيب يبقى بعد الإحرام . 

 وإذا عرفت أقوال أهل العلم وحججهم في هذه المسألة فهذه مناقشة أقوالهم : اعلم أن المالكية  ، ومن وافقهم أجابوا عن حديث عائشة  المذكور بأجوبة : 

 منها : أنهم حملوه على أنه تطيب ، ثم اغتسل بعده ، فذهب الطيب قبل الإحرام ،   [ ص: 87 ] قالوا : ويؤيد هذا قولها في الرواية الأخرى : " طيبت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عند إحرامه ثم طاف على نسائه ، ثم أصبح محرما    " فظاهره أنه إنما تطيب لمباشرة نسائه ثم زال بالغسل بعده ، لا سيما وقد  نقل أنه كان يتطهر من كل واحدة قبل الأخرى ، ولا يبقى مع ذلك طيب ، ويكون  قولها : ثم أصبح ينضح طيبا : أي قبل غسله ، وقد سبق في رواية لمسلم    : أن ذلك الطيب كان ذريرة وهي مما يذهبه الغسل ، قالوا : وقولها : كأني أنظر إلى وبيص الطيب في مفارق رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو محرم ، المراد به : أثره لا جرمه قاله :  القاضي عياض    . وقال ابن العربي    : ليس في شيء من طرق حديث عائشة    : أن عين الطيب بقيت . 

 ومنها : أن ذلك التطيب خاص به - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 ومنها : أن الدوام على الطيب بعد الإحرام كابتداء الطيب في الإحرام ،  بجامع الاستمتاع بريح الطيب في حال الإحرام ، في كل منهما قالوا : ومما  يؤيد أن ذلك التطيب خاص به - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أنه لو كان مشروعا  لعامة الناس لما أنكره عمر  ، وعثمان  ،  وابن عمر  مع علمهم بالمناسك وجلالتهم في الصحابة . ولم ينكر عليهم أحد إلا ما أنكرت عائشة  على  ابن عمر  ولما أنكره  الزهري  ، وعطاء  مع علمهما بالمناسك . 

 ومنها : أن حديث عائشة  المذكور يقتضي إباحة الطيب ، لمن أراد الإحرام ، وحديث  يعلى بن أمية    : يقتضي منع ذلك ، والمقرر في الأصول : أن الدال على المنع مقدم على الدال على الإباحة   ; لأن ترك مباح أهون من ارتكاب حرام . 

 ومنها : أن حديث يعلى  من  قول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بلفظه الصريح في الأمر بإزالة الطيب ،  وإنقائه من البدن ، وظاهره العموم لما قدمنا أن خطاب الواحد يعم حكمه  الجميع لاستواء الجميع في التكليف ، والعموم القولي لا يعارضه فعل النبي -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - ; لأنه مخصص له كما تقرر في الأصول ، كما أوضحناه  سابقا ، وإليه الإشارة بقول صاحب " مراقي السعود " : 
**في حقه القول بفعل خصا إن يك فيه القول ليس نصا* *

 فهذا هو حاصل ما أجاب به القائلون بمنع التطيب ، عند إرادة الإحرام أو  كراهته . وأجاب القائلون بمنع ذلك كله قالوا : دعوى أن التطيب للنساء لا  الإحرام ، يرده صريح الحديث في قولها : طيبته لا لإحرامه ، يرده صريح  الحديث في قولها : طيبته لإحرامه ، وادعاء أن اللام للتوقيت ، خلاف الظاهر  قالوا : وادعاء أن الطيب زال بالغسل قبل الإحرام ترده الروايات الصريحة عن عائشة    : أنها كأنها تنظر إلى وبيص الطيب في مفرقه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو محرم ; لأن الوبيص في اللغة : البريق ، واللمعان ، وهو   [ ص: 88 ] وصف  وجودي ، والوصف الوجودي : لا يوصف به المعدوم ، وإنما يوصف به الموجود .  فدل على أن الطيب الموصوف بالوبيص موجود بعينه ، وهو يرد قول ابن العربي  أنه لم يرد في شيء من طرق حديث عائشة  أن عين الطيب بقيت . 

 ويؤيده ما رواه أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا الحسين بن الجنيد الدامغاني    : ثنا أبو أسامة  ، قال : أخبرني عمر بن سويد الثقفي  ، قال : حدثتني  عائشة بنت طلحة    : أن  عائشة أم المؤمنين    - رضي الله عنها - حدثتها قالت : " كنا  نخرج مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى مكة . فنضمد جباهنا بالسك  المطيب عند الإحرام ، فإذا عرقت إحدانا سال على وجهها ، فيراه النبي - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - فلا ينهانا   " انتهى منه والسك بضم السين ، وتشديد الكاف : نوع من الطيب ، يضاف إلى غيره من الطيب ، ويستعمل . 

 وقال الشوكاني  في " نيل الأوطار " في حديث أبي داود  هذا : سكت عنه أبو داود  ، والمنذري  ، وإسناده رواته ثقات إلا الحسين بن الجنيد شيخ أبي داود  ، وقد قال  النسائي    : لا بأس به ، وقال  ابن حبان  في الثقات : مستقيم الأمر فيما يروي ، ا هـ . وقال فيه ابن حجر  في " التقريب " : لا بأس به ، وقال فيه : في " تهذيب التهذيب " : قال  النسائي    : لا بأس به . وذكره  ابن حبان  في " الثقات " . وقال : من أهل سمنان    : مستقيم الأمر فيما يروي . 

 قلت : وقال أحمد بن حمدان العابدي  ، ثنا الحسين بن الجنيد  ، وكان رجلا صالحا ، وقال :  مسلمة بن القاسم  ثقة انتهى منه . 

 وبما ذكرنا تعلم أن حديث عائشة  المذكور عند أبي داود  أقل درجاته أنه حسن ، وقال فيه النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : هذا حديث حسن  ، رواه أبو داود  بإسناد حسن انتهى منه ، وهو حجة في جواز بقاء عين الطيب في المحرم بعد الإحرام ، إن كان استعماله للطيب ، قبل الإحرام . 

 قال في " القاموس " : والسك بالضم طيب ، يتخذ من الرامك مدقوقا منخولا  معجونا بالماء ، ويعرك شديدا ، ويمسح بدهن الخيري لئلا يلصق بالإناء ،  ويترك ليلة ثم يسحق السك ويلقمه ويعرك شديدا ويقرص ويترك يومين ، ثم يثقب  بمسلة وينظم في خيط قنب ، ويترك سنة ، وكلما عتق طابت رائحته انتهى منه .  وقال أيضا : والرامك كصاحب : شيء أسود يخلط بالمسك ، ويفتح انتهى منه . ولا  يخفى أن أزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إنما كن يضمدن به جباههن في  حال كونه معجونا ، قبل أن يقرص ويجف . 

 [ ص: 89 ] وقال ابن منظور  في " اللسان " : والسك ضرب من الطيب يركب من مسك ورامك ، وقال في " اللسان " أيضا  ابن سيده    : والرامك والرامك والكسر أعلى شيء أسود كالقار يخلط بالمسك فيجعل سكا ، قال : 


**إن لك الفضل على صحبتي     والمسك قد يستصحب الرامكا 
**

 وأجابوا عن كون التطيب المذكور خاصا به - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : بأن حديث عائشة  هذا نص في عدم خصوص ذلك به - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وعضدوه بالآثار المروية عن بعض الصحابة كما تقدم ، عن  ابن عباس  ، وابن الزبير  قالوا : وإنكار عمر  وعثمان  لا يعارض المرفوع إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ; لأن سنته أولى بالاتباع من قول كل صحابي ، مع أنهم خالفهم بعض الصحابة . 

 وقد ثبت في صحيح مسلم    : أن عائشة  أنكرت ذلك على  ابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهم - . وأجابوا عن كون حديث يعلى  ،  كالعموم القولي ، فلا يعارضه فعله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بل يخصص به بما  ذكرناه آنفا من الأدلة على أن ذلك الفعل الذي هو التطيب قبل الإحرام ، ليس  خاصا به كما دل عليه حديث عائشة  المذكور آنفا . وقولها في الصحيح : " طيبته بيدي هاتين   " . صريح في أنها شاركته في ملامسة ذلك الطيب ، كما ترى . 

 وأجابوا عن كون حديث يعلى    : دالا على المنع ، وحديث عائشة     : دالا على الجواز . والدال على المنع مقدم على الدال على الجواز ، بأن  محل ذلك فيما إذا جهل المتقدم منهما . أما إذا علم المتقدم ، فإنه يجب  الأخذ بالمتأخر ; لأنهم كانوا يأخذون بالأحدث فالأحدث ، وقصة يعلى  وقعت بالجعرانة  عام ثمان بلا خلاف ، وحديث عائشة  في  حجة الوداع عام عشر ومن المقرر في الأصول : أن النصين إذا تعارضا وعلم  المتأخر منهما فهو ناسخ للأول ، كما هو معلوم في محله . وأجابوا عن كون  الدوام على الطيب كابتدائه بأنه منتقض بالنكاح ، فإن ابتداء عقده في حال  الإحرام ممنوع عند الجمهور كما تقدم إيضاحه خلافا لأبي حنيفة  ،  مع الإجماع على جواز الدوام على نكاح ، وقد عقده قبل الإحرام ، ثم أحرم  بعد عقده الزوجان ، وهو دليل على أنه ما كل دوام كالابتداء . 

 وقد تقرر في الأصول أن المانع بالنسبة إلى الابتداء والدوام ينقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام   : 

 الأول : هو المانع للدوام والابتداء معا كالرضاع ، فإن الرضاع مانع من  ابتداء عقد النكاح كما أنه أيضا مانع من الدوام عليه فلو تزوج رضيعة غير  محرم منه في حال العقد ، ثم أرضعتها أمه بعد العقد فإن هذا الرضاع الطارئ  على عقد النكاح مانع من الدوام عليه ،   [ ص: 90  ] لوجوب فسخ ذلك النكاح بذلك الرضاع الطارئ عليه ، وكالحدث فإنه مانع من  ابتداء الصلاة ، مانع من الدوام عليها إذا طرأ في أثنائها . 

 والثاني : هو المانع للدوام فقط دون الابتداء ، كالطلاق فإنه مانع من  الدوام على العقد الأول ، والاستمتاع بالزوجة بموجبه ، وليس مانعا من  ابتداء عقد جديد والاستمتاع بها بموجبه . 

 والثالث : هو المانع من الابتداء فقط دون الدوام ، كالنكاح بالنسبة إلى  الإحرام ، فإن الإحرام مانع من ابتداء العقد ، وليس مانعا من الدوام على  عقد كان قبله ، وكالاستبراء ، فإنه مانع من النكاح في حال الاستبراء ، وليس  مانعا من الدوام على النكاح ; لأن الزوج إذا وطئت امرأته بشبهة ، فلزمها  الاستبراء بذلك فإن ذلك لا يمنع من الدوام على عقد زواجها الأول ، قالوا :  ومن هذا الطيب فإن الإحرام مانع من ابتدائه ، وليس مانعا من الدوام عليه ،  كالنظائر المذكورة وإلى تعريف المانع وأقسامه ، أشار في " المراقي " بقوله :  


**ما من وجوده يجيء العدم     ولا لزوم في انعدام يعلم 
بمانع يمنع للدوام     والابتدا أو آخر الأقسام 
**

 أو أول فقط على نزاع كالطول الاستبراء والرضاع 

 هذا هو حاصل أقوال العلماء ومناقشتها . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي في هذه  المسألة : أن الطيب جائز عند إرادة الإحرام ، ولو بقيت ريحه بعد الإحرام ;  لحديث عائشة  المتفق عليه ، ولإجماع أهل العلم على أنه آخر الأمرين ، والأخذ بآخر الأمرين أولى كما هو معلوم . 

 وقد علمت من الأدلة أنه ليس من خصائصه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فحديث عائشة  في حجة الوداع عام عشر ، وحديث يعلى  عام الفتح ، وهو عام ثمان ، فحديث عائشة  بعد حديث يعلى بسنتين ، هذا ما ظهر ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (354)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 91 إلى صـ 98*
*

 تنبيه 

 أظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي أنه إن طيب ثوبه قبل الإحرام فله الدوام على  لبسه كتطييب بدنه ، وأنه إن نزع عنه ذلك الثوب المطيب بعد إحرامه ، فليس له  أن يعيد لبسه ، فإن لبسه صار كالذي ابتدأ الطيب في الإحرام ، فتلزمه  الفدية ، وكذلك إن نقل الطيب الذي   [ ص: 91 ] تلبس  به قبل الإحرام ، من موضع بدنه إلى موضع آخر بعد الإحرام ، فهو ابتداء  تطيب في ذلك الموضع ، الذي نقله إليه ، وكذلك إن تعمد مسه بيده أو نحاه من  موضعه ، ثم رده إليه ; لأن كل تلك الصور فيها ابتداء تلبس جديد بعد الإحرام  بالطيب ، وهو لا يجوز . أما إن كان قد عرق فسال الطيب من موضعه إلى موضع  آخر فلا شيء عليه في ذلك ; لأنه ليس من فعله . 

 ولحديث عائشة  عند أبي داود  الذي ذكرناه قريبا . وقال بعض علماء المالكية     : ولا فرق في ذلك ، بين أن يكون الطيب في بدنه ، أو ثوبه ، إلا أنه إذا  نزع ثوبه لا يعود إلى لبسه ، فإن عاد فهل عليه في العود فدية ، يحتمل أن  نقول : لا فدية ; لأن ما فيه قد ثبت له حكم العفو كما لو لم ينزعه . وقال  أصحاب  الشافعي    : تجب عليه الفدية ; لأنه لبس جديد وقع بثوب مطيب . انتهى من الحطاب والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
الفرع الثامن عشر : في أحكام أشياء متفرقة : كالنظر في المرآة للمحرم ،  وغسل الرأس ، والبدن وما يلزم من قتله بغسله رأسه قملا ، والحجامة ، وحك  الجسد ، والرأس وتقريد البعير ، وتضميد العين بالصبر ونحوه ، والسواك . أما  النظر في المرآة : فالظاهر أنه لا بأس به للمحرم ، ولم يرد شيء يدل على  النهي عنه فيما أعلم . 

 وقال  البخاري    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : باب الطيب عند الإحرام ، وما يلبس إذا أراد أن يحرم ويترجل ، ويدهن . وقال  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : يشم المحرم الريحان ، وينظر في المرآة ، ويتداوى بما يأكل الزيت والسمن ، وقال عطاء    : يتختم ويلبس الهميان ، وطاف  ابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - وهو محرم ، وقد حزم على بطنه بثوب ، ولم تر عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - بالتبان بأسا للذين يرحلون هودجها انتهى منه . 

 ومحل الشاهد عنه قول  ابن عباس    : وينظر في المرآة وهذه المسائل التي ذكرها  البخاري  ، قد قدمناها كلها وأوضحنا مذاهب العلماء فيها ، إلا النظر في المرآة الذي هو غرضنا منها الآن . وكون عائشة  لم تر بأسا بالتبان ، للذين يرحلون هودجها ، والتبان كرمان ، سراويل صغير يستر العورة المغلظة ، وإباحة عائشة  للتبان للذين يرحلون هودجها قريب من قول المالكية : بجواز الاستثفار للركوب والنزول ، وما ذكره  البخاري  عن  ابن عمر  من : " أنه طاف وهو محرم ، وقد حزم على بطنه بثوب " خصص المالكية ، جواز شد الحزام   [ ص: 92 ] على البطن من غير عقد بضرورة العمل خاصة كما تقدم . 

 والحاصل : أنه لا ينبغي أن يختلف في جواز نظر المحرم في المرآة ، إذ لا دليل على النهي عنه ، وذكر ابن حجر  في " الفتح " : أنه نقلت كراهته عن  القاسم بن محمد  ، وذلك هو مشهور مذهب مالك  ، وفي سماع ابن القاسم    : لا أحب نظر المحرم في المرآة ، فإن نظر فلا شيء عليه ، وليستغفر الله . 

 وأصح القولين عند الشافعية : أنه لا كراهة فيه ، ونقل ابن المنذر  عدم الكراهة عن  ابن عباس  ،  وأبي هريرة  ،  وطاوس  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وإسحاق  قال : وبه أقول ، وكره ذلك  عطاء الخراساني    . وقال مالك    : لا يفعل ذلك إلا عن ضرورة ، قال : وعن عطاء  في المسألة قولان : بالكراهة والجواز ، وصح عن  ابن عمر    : أنه نظر في المرآة   . انتهى بالمعنى من النووي    . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : التحقيق إن شاء الله في هذه المسألة : أن مجرد نظر المحرم في المرآة لا  بأس به ، ما لم يقصد به الاستعانة على أمر من محظورات الإحرام ، كنظر  المرأة فيها لتكتحل بما فيه طيب أو زينة ، ونحو ذلك ، والعلم عند الله  تعالى . 

 وذكر في " الفتح " أيضا : أن  سعيد بن منصور  روى من طريق عبد الرحمن بن القاسم  ، عن أبيه ، عن عائشة     : أنها حجت ، ومعها غلمان لها ، وكانوا إذا شدوا رحلها يبدو منهم الشيء ،  فأمرتهم أن يتخذوا التبابين فيلبسوها ، وهم محرمون قال : وأخرجه من وجه  آخر مختصرا بلفظ : يشدون هودجها ، انتهى محل الغرض منه ، وقوله : يرحلون  هودجها هو بفتح الياء المثناة التحتية ، وسكون الراء ، وفتح الحاء من قولهم  : رحلت البعير أرحله بفتح الحاء في المضارع ، والماضي رحلا بمعنى : شددت  الرحل على ظهره ، ومنه قول الأعشى    : 
**رحلت سمية غدوة أجمالها غضبى عليك فما تقول بدا لها* *

 وقول المثقب العبدي وهو عائذ بن محصن    : 
**إذا ما قمت أرحلها بليل     تأوه آهة الرجل الحزين 
**

 والهودج : مركب من مراكب النساء معروف ، وما ذكر عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - ظاهره أنها إنما رخصت في التبان ، لمن يرحل هودجها ، لضرورة انكشاف العورة ، وهو   [ ص: 93 ] يدل على أنه لا يجوز لغير ضرورة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وأما غسل الرأس والبدن بالماء ، فإن كان لجنابة كاحتلام ، فلا خلاف في  وجوبه ، وإن كان لغير ذلك فهو جائز على التحقيق ، ولكن ينبغي أن يكون برفق  لئلا يقتل بعض الدواب في رأسه واغتسال المحرم ، وغسله رأسه ، لا ينبغي أن  يختلف فيه : لثبوته عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وكلما خالف السنة  الثابتة عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فهو مردود على قائله . 

 قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : باب الاغتسال للمحرم ، وقال  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : يدخل المحرم الحمام ، ولم ير  ابن عمر  وعائشة  بالحك بأسا . حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا مالك  ، عن  زيد بن أسلم  ، عن  إبراهيم بن عبد الله بن حنين  ، عن أبيه : " أن  عبد الله بن عباس   والمسور بن مخرمة  اختلفا بالأبواء  ، فقال  عبد الله بن عباس    : يغسل المحرم رأسه   . وقال المسور    : لا يغسل المحرم رأسه ، فأرسلني  عبد الله بن العباس  إلى  أبي أيوب الأنصاري  فوجدته يغتسل بين القرنين ، وهو يستر بثوب ، فسلمت عليه فقال : من هذا ؟ فقلت : أنا  عبد الله بن حنين  ، أرسلني إليك  عبد الله بن العباس  أسألك كيف كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يغسل رأسه ، وهو محرم ؟ فوضع أبو أيوب  يده  على الثوب ، فطأطأه حتى بدا لي رأسه ، ثم قال لإنسان يصب عليه : اصبب ،  فصب على رأسه ، ثم حرك رأسه بيديه ، فأقبل بهما ، وأدبر وقال : هكذا رأيته -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - يفعل   . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في الكلام  على هذا الحديث : وكأنه خص الرأس بالسؤال ; لأنه موضع الإشكال في هذه  المسألة ; لأنه محل الشعر الذي يخشى انتتافه بخلاف سائر البدن غالبا ،  وحديث أبي أيوب  المذكور أخرجه أيضا مسلم  في صحيحه كلفظ  البخاري  ، وزاد مسلم  فقال المسور   لابن عباس    : لا أماريك أبدا . وقال النووي  في شرحه لحديث أبي أيوب    : هذا عند مسلم  ، وفي هذا الحديث فوائد . 

 منها : جواز اغتسال المحرم ، وغسله رأسه ، وإمرار اليد على شعره بحيث لا ينتف شعرا إلى آخره ، وهذا حديث متفق عليه فيه التصريح : بجواز غسل الرأس في الإحرام ، وكذلك غسل البدن ، وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : قال الماوردي    : أما اغتسال المحرم بالماء والانغماس فيه ، فجائز لا يعرف بين العلماء ، خلاف فيه ، لحديث أبي أيوب  السابق : أما دخول الحمام وإزالة الوسخ عن نفسه فجائز أيضا عندنا وبه قال الجمهور ، وقال مالك    : تجب الفدية بإزالة الوسخ ، وقال أبو حنيفة    : إن غسل رأسه بخطمي ؛ لزمته الفدية . دليلنا حديث  ابن عباس  في المحرم الذي خر عن بعير . وقال ابن المنذر    : وكره   [ ص: 94 ]  جابر بن عبد الله  ومالك    : غسل المحرم رأسه بالخطمي . قال مالك    : وعليه الفدية ، وبه قال أبو حنيفة  ، وقال أبو يوسف  ، ومحمد    : عليه صدقة . قال ابن المنذر    : هو مباح لحديث  ابن عباس    . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 وقد قدمنا جواز غسل الرأس بالماء وحده ، عن المالكية ، وكراهة غمس الرأس في الماء ما لم يتيقن أنه لا يقتل بذلك بعض دواب الرأس . 

 وقال صاحب " اللسان " : والخطمي : ضرب من النبات ، بغسل به ، وفي الصحاح : يغسل به الرأس . قال الأزهري    : هو بفتح الخاء ، ومن قال : خطمي بكسر الخاء فقد لحن ، وفي المدونة عن مالك    : لا يدخل المحرم الحمام ، فإن دخله ، وتدلك ، وألقى الوسخ : افتدى . وقال اللخمي     : أرى أن يفتدي ، ولو لم يتدلك ; لأن الشأن فيمن دخل الحمام ، ثم اغتسل  أن الشعث يذهب عنه ، ولو لم يتدلك ، انتهى بواسطة نقل المواق . 

 فتحصل : أن مطلق الغسل الذي لا تنظيف فيه لا خلاف فيه إلا ما رواه مالك  ، عن  ابن عمر    : " أنه كان لا يغسل رأسه وهو محرم ، إلا من احتلام "   . وروى مالك  في " الموطأ " ، عن  عمر بن الخطاب    : " أنه غسل رأسه ، وهو محرم ، وأمر  يعلى بن منية    : أن يصب على رأسه أي : عمر  الماء  ، وقال : اصبب ، فلن يزيده الماء إلا شعثا "   . وقد ثبت في الصحيحين  جوازه ، وأن إزالة الوسخ بالتدلك في الحمام ، وغسل الرأس بالخطمي ونحو ذلك :  فيه خلاف كما رأيت أقوال أهل العلم فيه . 

 وحجة من قال : من التدلك وإزالة الوسخ لا شيء فيه حديث  ابن عباس  في  المحرم الذي خر عن بعيره ، ومات ، ونهاهم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن  يخمروا رأسه ووجهه ، وعلل ذلك : بأنه يبعث ملبيا ، ومع ذلك فقد أمرهم أن  يغسلوه بماء وسدر ، وذلك ثابت في الصحيح ، وأن الأصل عدم الوجوب . 

 واحتج من منع إزالة الوسخ : بأن الوسخ من التفث وقد دلت آية : ثم ليقضوا تفثهم على أن إزالة التفث : لا تجوز قبل وقت التحلل الأول . 

 واحتجوا أيضا بحديث  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن الله تعالى يباهي بأهل عرفات  أهل السماء ، فيقول لهم : انظروا إلى عبادي جاءوني شعثا غبرا   " ، قال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : رواه البيهقي  بإسناد صحيح . 

 وأخرج الترمذي  ،  وابن ماجه  ، عن  ابن عمر  أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " الحاج الشعث التفل   " وفيه إبراهيم بن يزيد الخوزي    . 

 [ ص: 95 ] قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أما مجرد الغسل الذي لا يزيده إلا شعثا كما قال عمر    - رضي الله عنه - فلا ينبغي أن يختلف فيه ، لحديث أبي أيوب  المتفق  عليه ، وأما التدلك في الحمام ، وغسل الرأس بالخطمي ، فلا نص فيه ،  والأحسن تركه احتياطا ، وأما لزوم الفدية فيه فلا أعلم له دليلا يجب الرجوع  إليه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وأما حكم من قتل بغسله رأسه قملا ، فلا أعلم في خصوص قتل المحرم القمل نصا من كتاب ، ولا سنة . 

 وقد قدمنا أن مذهب مالك    : أنه إن قتل قملة أو قملات أطعم ملء يد واحدة من الطعام كفارة لذلك ، وإن قتل كثيرا منه لزمته الفدية ، وعن  الشافعي  أن من قتل قملة : أطعم شيئا قال : وأي شيء فداها به فهو خير منها . وعند  الشافعي    : أنه إن ظهر القمل على بدنه أو ثيابه ، لم يكره له أن ينحيه ; لأنه ألجأه . 

 وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أن قتل القمل لا فدية فيه ، وهو مذهب أحمد  وأصحابه ، مع أن عنه روايتين : 

 إحداهما : إباحة قتله ; لأنه يؤذي ، والأخرى منع قتله ; لأن فيه ترفها . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : 

 أظهر أقوال أهل العلم عندي في ذلك : أن القمل لا يجوز قتله وأخذه من الرأس ، بدليل قصة  كعب بن عجرة  المتقدمة  ، فإنه لو كان قتله يجوز لما صبر على أذاه ، ولتسبب في التفلي ; لإزالته  من رأسه ، كما هو العادة المعروفة فيمن آذاه القمل ، وهو غير محرم إن لم  يرد الحلق ، وأنه لا شيء على من قتله . والدليل على ذلك أمران . 

 أحدهما : أن الأصل عدم الوجوب إلا لدليل ، ولا دليل على لزوم شيء في قتل القمل ، مع أنه يؤذي أشد الإيذاء . 

 الأمر الثاني : أن ظاهر حديث  كعب بن عجرة  المتفق  عليه ، وظاهر القرآن العظيم كلاهما : يدل على أن الفدية إنما لزمت بسبب  حلق الرأس ، مع كثرة ما فيه من القمل ، فلو كانت الفدية تلزم من قتل القمل ،  وإزالته ، لبينه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقوله تعالى : ولا تحلقوا رءوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله فمن كان منكم مريضا أو به أذى من رأسه ففدية من صيام أو صدقة أو نسك ظاهره  : أن الأذى الذي برأسه من القمل ونحوه : كالمرض في إباحة الحلق ، وأن  الفدية لزمت بسبب الحلق لا بسبب المرض ، ولا بسبب إزالة القمل ، وكذلك   [ ص: 96 ] ظاهر حديث كعب  ، حيث أمره بالحلق والفدية ، فهو يدل على أن الفدية من أجل الحلق لا غيره . 

 ومما يؤيد ذلك : أن القمل لا قيمة له ، فهو كالبراغيث والبعوض ، وليس القمل بمأكول ، وليس بصيد . 

 قال صاحب " المغني " : وحكي عن  ابن عمر  قال : هي أهون مقتول ، وسئل  ابن عباس  ، عن محرم ألقى قملة ، ثم طلبها فلم يجدها ؟ قال : تلك ضالة لا تبتغى   . قال : وهذا قول  طاوس  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ، وعطاء  ،  وأبي ثور  ، وابن المنذر  ، وعن أحمد  فيمن قتل قملة ، قال : يطعم شيئا فعلى هذا أي شيء تصدق به أجزأه ، سواء قتل كثيرا أو قليلا ، وهذا قول أصحاب الرأي وقال إسحاق    : تمرة فما فوقها . وقال مالك    : حفنة من طعام . وروي ذلك عن  ابن عمر  ، وقال عطاء    : قبضة من طعام . 

 وهذه الأقوال كلها راجعة إلى ما قلناه ، فإنهم لم يريدوا بذلك التقدير ،  وإنما هو على التقريب لأقل ما يتصدق به . انتهى من " المغني " . ولا يخفى  أنها أقوال لا دليل على شيء منها . 

 وحجة القائلين بها في الجملة : أن قتل القمل فيه ترفه للمحرم ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وأما الحجامة : إن دعت إليها ضرورة ، فلا خلاف في جوازها للمحرم ، وإنما  اختلف أهل العلم في الفدية ، إن احتجم . أما جوازها لضرورة فهو ثابت عن  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثبوتا لا مطعن فيه . 

 قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : باب الحجامة للمحرم   : وكوى  ابن عمر  ابنه ، وهو محرم ، ويتداوى ما لم يكن فيه طيب . 

 حدثنا علي بن عبد الله  ، حدثنا سفيان  ، قال : قال عمرو    : أول شيء سمعت عطاء  يقول : سمعت  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - يقول : احتجم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو محرم ، ثم سمعته يقول : حدثني  طاوس  ، عن  ابن عباس  فقلت : لعله سمعه منها . 

 حدثنا  خالد بن مخلد  ، حدثنا  سليمان بن بلال  ، عن علقمة بن أبي علقمة  ، عن  عبد الرحمن الأعرج  ، عن ابن بحينة    - رضي الله عنه - قال : " احتجم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو محرم بلحيي جمل  في وسط رأسه   " . انتهى من صحيح  البخاري    . 

 [ ص: 97 ] وقال  البخاري  في كتاب " الطب " ، باب الحجم في السفر والإحرام : قاله ابن بحينة  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 حدثنا مسدد  ، حدثنا سفيان  ، عن عمرو  ، عن  طاوس  ، وعطاء  ، عن  ابن عباس  قال : " احتجم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو محرم   " . 

 وقال  البخاري  في كتاب " الطب " أيضا : باب الحجامة على الرأس . 

 حدثنا إسماعيل  ، حدثني سليمان  ، عن علقمة    : أنه سمع  عبد الرحمن الأعرج    : أنه سمع عبد الله بن بحينة  ، يحدث : " أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - احتجم بلحيي جمل من طريق مكة  وهو محرم في وسط رأسه   " وقال الأنصاري    : 

 أخبرنا  هشام بن حسان  ، حدثنا عكرمة  ، عن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : " أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - احتجم في رأسه   " وفي لفظ  للبخاري  ، عن  ابن عباس  قال : " احتجم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في رأسه وهو محرم من وجع كان به بماء يقال له : لحيي جمل    . وفي لفظ له أيضا ، عن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : " أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - احتجم وهو محرم في رأسه من شقيقة كانت به   " انتهى منه . وحديث  ابن عباس  الذي ذكره  البخاري    : أخرجه مسلم  أيضا ، عن  طاوس  ، وعطاء  ، عن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - بلفظ : " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - احتجم وهو محرم   " . وأخرج مسلم  أيضا حديث ابن بحينة  المذكور بلفظ : " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - احتجم بطريق مكة  وهو محرم وسط رأسه   " ، ا هـ . 

 فهذا الحديث المتفق عليه ، عن صحابيين جليلين وهما :  عبد الله بن عباس  ، وعبد الله بن بحينة    : صريح في جواز الحجامة للمحرم إن دعت إلى ذلك ضرورة وجع . والحديث المتفق عليه المذكور فيه أن الحجامة المذكورة كانت في الرأس . 

 قال ابن حجر  في " الفتح " : وخالف ذلك حديث أنس  فأخرج أبو داود   والترمذي  في الشمائل ،  والنسائي  ، وصححه  ابن خزيمة  ،  وابن حبان  من طريق معمر  ، عن قتادة  عنه قال : " احتجم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو محرم على ظهر القدم من وجع كان به   " . ورجاله رجال الصحيح ، إلا أن أبا داود  ، حكى عن أحمد  أن  سعيد بن أبي عروبة  رواه عن قتادة  ، فأرسله وسعيد  أحفظ من معمر  وليست هذه بعلة قادحة ، والجمع بين حديث  ابن عباس  ، وحديث أنس  ، واضح بالحمل على التعدد أشار إلى ذلك  الطبري    . انتهى منه . 

 ولا يخفى أن مثل هذا لا تعارض فيه ، وأنه احتجم مرة في الرأس ، ومرة على ظهر القدم كما لا يخفى . وقوله في الحديث المتفق عليه : " بلحيي جمل    " هو بفتح اللام ،   [ ص: 98 ] ويجوز  كسرها وسكون الحاء وياء مثناة تحتية ، وفي بعض رواياته : بياءين بصيغة  التثنية ، وجمل بفتح الجيم ، والميم . وقد جاء في الروايات ، أنه اسم موضع  بين مكة  والمدينة    . وقال في " الفتح " : قال  ابن وضاح    : هي بقعة معروفة وهي عقبة الجحفة  على سبعة أميال من السقيا  ، ا هـ . 

 وقال صاحب " القاموس " : ولحى جمل  موضع بين الحرمين  ، وإلى المدينة  أقرب . وزعم صاحب " القاموس " : أن السقيا بالضم : موضع بين المدينة  ، ووادي الصفراء  ، وما ظنه بعضهم : من أن المراد به أحد فكي الجمل الذي هو ذكر الإبل ، وأن فكه كان هو آلة الحجامة ، فهو غلط لا شك فيه . 

 فهذه النصوص التي ذكرنا لا يبقى معها شك في جواز الحجامة للمحرم الذي به وجع يحتاج إلى الحجامة . 

 أما ما يلزم في ذلك فاختلفوا فيه : قال النووي  في " شرح مسلم     " : وفي هذا الحديث دليل لجواز الحجامة للمحرم . وقد أجمع العلماء على  جوازها له في الرأس وغيره ، إذا كان له عذر في ذلك وإن قطع الشعر حينئذ ،  لكن عليه الفدية لقطع الشعر ، فإن لم يقطع فلا فدية عليه ، ودليل المسألة  قول ه تعالى : فمن كان منكم مريضا أو به أذى من رأسه ففدية    . وهذا الحديث محمول على أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان له عذر في  الحجامة في وسط الرأس ; لأنه لا ينفك عن قطع شعر ، أما إذا أراد المحرم  الحجامة لغير حاجة ، فإن تضمنت قلع شعر ، فهي حرام لتحريم قطع الشعر وإن لم  تتضمن ذلك ، بأن كانت في موضع لا شعر فيه ، فهي جائزة عندنا . 

 وعند الجمهور : ولا فدية فيها ، ووافق الجمهور  سحنون  ، من أصحاب مالك  ، وعن  ابن عمر  ومالك  كراهتها ، وعن  الحسن البصري    : فيها الفدية . 

 دليلنا : أن إخراج الدم ليس حراما في الإحرام . انتهى منه . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (355)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 99 إلى صـ 106*
*

*
*

 وما ذكره النووي  ، عن  ابن عمر  ومالك    : من كراهة الحجامة لغير عذر ، ذكره مالك  في " الموطأ " ، عن نافع  ، عن  ابن عمر  بلفظ : أنه كان يقول : " لا يحتجم المحرم إلا مما لا بد منه   " وفيه قال مالك     : لا يحتجم المحرم إلا من ضرورة ، ولا شك أنها إن أدت إلى قطع شعر من غير  حاجة إليها أنها حرام ، وإن كانت لا تؤدي إلى قطع شعر ، فقد وجه المالكية  كراهتها المذكورة ، عن مالك   وابن عمر  بأمرين : 

 [ ص: 99 ] أحدهما : أن إخراج الدم من الحاج ، قد يؤدي إلى ضعفه ، كما كره صوم يوم عرفة  للحاج  ، مع أن الصوم أخف من الحجامة ، قالوا : فبطل استدلال المجيز ، بأنه لم  يقم دليل على تحريم إخراج الدم في الإحرام ، لأنا لم نقل بالحرمة ، بل  بالكراهة لعلة أخرى علمت . قاله : الزرقاني  في " شرح الموطأ " . 

 ومرادهم أن ضعفه بإخراج الدم منه ، قد يؤدي إلى عجزه عن إتمام بعض المناسك . 

 الأمر الثاني : هو أن الحجامة إنما تكون في العادة ، بشد الزجاج ونحوه ،  والمحرم ممنوع من العقد والشد على جسده . قاله : الشيخ سند . 

 وقال الحطاب  في شرحه لقول خليل  عاطفا  على ما يكره : وحجامة بلا عذر - ما نصه : وأما مع العذر فتجوز ، فإن لم  يزل بسببها شعرا ، ولم يقتل قملا فلا شيء عليه ، وإن أزال بسببها شعرا :  فعليه الفدية . وذكر ابن بشير  قولا  بسقوطها قال في التوضيح : وهو غريب ، وإن قتل قملا ، فإن كان كثيرا ،  فالفدية ، وإلا أطعم حفنة من طعام . والله سبحانه أعلم ، انتهى منه . 

 والقول الذي ذكره ابن بشير  من المالكية واستغربه خليل  في  التوضيح بسقوط الفدية مطلقا . ولو أزال بسبب الحجامة شعرا له وجه من النظر  ، ولا يخلو عندي من قوة ، والله تعالى أعلم . وإيضاح ذلك أن جميع الروايات  المصرحة : " بأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : احتجم في رأسه ، لم يرد  في شيء منها أنه افتدى لإزالة ذلك الشعر من أجل الحجامة ، ولو وجبت عليه في  ذلك فدية ، لبينها للناس ; لأن تأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة لا يجوز . 

 والاستدلال على وجوب الفدية في ذلك بعموم قوله تعالى : ولا تحلقوا رءوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله فمن كان منكم مريضا أو به أذى من رأسه ففدية   . لا ينهض كل النهوض ; لأن الآية واردة في حلق جميع الرأس ، لا في حلق بعضه ، وقد قدمنا أن حلق بعضه   : ليس فيه نص صريح . 

 ولذلك اختلف العلماء فيه ، فذهب  الشافعي    : إلى أن الفدية تلزم بحلق ثلاث شعرات فصاعدا . وذهب أحمد  في إحدى الروايتين إلى ذلك ، وفي الأخرى : إلى لزومها بأربع شعرات ، وذهب أبو حنيفة    : إلى لزومها بحلق الربع ، وذهب مالك    : إلى لزومها بحلق ما فيه ترفه ، أو إماطة أذى ، وهذا الاختلاف يدل على عدم النص الصريح في حلق بعض   [ ص: 100 ] الرأس  ، فلا تتعين دلالة الآية على لزوم الفدية ، في من أزال شعرا قليلا ; لأجل  تمكن آلة الحجامة من موضع الوجع ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 وممن قال بأن إزالة الشعر عن موضع الحجامة لا فدية فيه : محمد  وأبو يوسف  صاحبا أبي حنيفة  ، بل قالا : في ذلك صدقة ، وقد قدمنا مرارا : أن الصدقة عندهم نصف صاع من بر أو صاع كامل من غيره كتمر وشعير . 

 والحاصل : أن أكثر أهل العلم منهم الأئمة الأربعة ، على أنه إن حلق الشعر  لأجل تمكن آلة الحجامة ، لزمته الفدية على التفصيل المتقدم في قدر ما تلزم  به الفدية ، من حلق الشعر كما تقدم إيضاحه . وأن عدم لزومها عندنا له وجه  من النظر قوي ، وحكاه ابن بشير  من  المالكية . وأما إن لم يحلق بالحجامة شعرا ، فقد قدمنا قريبا أقوال أهل  العلم فيها ، وتفصيلهم بين ما تدعو إليه الضرورة ، وبين غيره . والعلم عند  الله تعالى . 

 واستدل أهل العلم بأحاديث الحجامة المذكورة ، على جواز الفصد ، وربط الجرح ، والدمل ، وقلع الضرس ، والختان ، وقطع العضو ، وغير ذلك من وجوه التداوي ، إذ لم يكن في ذلك محظور : كالطيب ، وقطع الشعر . 

 وأما الحك فإن  كان في موضع لا شعر فيه فلا ينبغي أن يختلف في جوازه ، وإن كان في موضع  فيه شعر كالرأس ، وكان برفق بحيث لا يحصل به نتف بعض الشعر فكذلك ، وإن كان  بقوة بحيث يحصل به نتف بعض الشعر ، فالظاهر أنه لا يجوز . 

 وهذا هو الصواب إن شاء الله في مسألة الحك . ولم أعلم في ذلك بشيء مرفوع  إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . وإنما فيه بعض الآثار عن الصحابة - رضي  الله عنهم - وقد قدمنا قول  البخاري  ، ولم ير  ابن عمر  وعائشة  بالحك بأسا . 

 وروى مالك  في " الموطأ " عن علقمة بن أبي علقمة  ، عن أمه أنها قالت : سمعت عائشة  زوج  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تسأل عن المحرم ، أيحك جسده ؟ قالت : نعم  فليحككه ، وليشدد ، ولو ربطت يداي ، ولم أجد إلا رجلي لحككت ، ا هـ . 

 وأما نزع القراد والحلمة من بعيره ، فقد أجازه  عمر بن الخطاب  ، وكرهه  ابن عمر  ومالك    . وقد روى مالك  في " الموطأ " عن  يحيى بن سعيد  ، عن  محمد بن إبراهيم بن الحارث التيمي  ، عن ربيعة بن أبي عبد الله بن الهدير    : أنه رأى  عمر بن الخطاب    - رضي الله عنه - يقرد بعيرا له في طين بالسقيا ، وهو محرم   . قال مالك    : وأنا أكرهه . وروي أيضا في   [ ص: 101 ]   " الموطأ " عن نافع    : أن عبد الله بن عمر  كان يكره أن ينزع المحرم حلمة ، أو قرادا عن بعيره   . قال مالك    : وذلك أحب ما سمعت إلي في ذلك . وقوله : يقرد بعيره : أي ينزع عنه القراد ويرميه . 

 وأما تضميد العين بالصبر ونحوه مما لا طيب فيه لضرورة الوجع فلا  خلاف فيه بين العلماء ، وأنه لا فدية فيه ، كما أجمعوا على أنه إن دعته  الضرورة إلى تضميد العين ونحوها بما فيه طيب . أن ذلك جائز له ، وعليه  الفدية . 

 ومن أدلتهم على جواز تضميد العين بالصبر ونحوه : ما رواه مسلم  في صحيحه : حدثنا  أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ،  وعمرو الناقد  ،  وزهير بن حرب  جميعا ، عن  ابن عيينة  قال أبو بكر    : حدثنا  سفيان بن عيينة  ، حدثنا  أيوب بن موسى  ، عن نبيه بن وهب  قال : خرجنا مع  أبان بن عثمان  ، حتى إذا كنا بملل اشتكى عمر بن عبيد الله  عينيه ، فلما كنا بالروحاء اشتد وجعه ، فأرسل إلى  أبان بن عثمان  يسأله ، فأرسل إليه : أن اضمدهما بالصبر ، فإن عثمان    - رضي الله عنه - حدث عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الرجل إذا اشتكى عينيه ، وهو محرم ضمدهما بالصبر   . وفي لفظ عن مسلم    : أن  عمر بن عبيد الله بن معمر  رمدت عينه ، فأراد أن يكحلها ، فنهاه  أبان بن عثمان  ، وأمره أن يضمدها بالصبر ، وحدث عن  عثمان بن عفان    - رضي الله عنه - عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أنه فعل ذلك   . انتهى من صحيح مسلم    . 

 وأما السواك في الإحرام ، فلا خلاف في جوازه بين أهل العلم . 

 قال الشيخ الحطاب  في شرحه لقول خليل  في مختصره : وربط جرحه ما نصه : قال التادلي  في مناسك ابن الحاج    : وأجمع أهل العلم على أن للمحرم أن يتسوك ، وإن دمي فمه . انتهى . 

 وقال ابن عرفة الشيخ    : روى محمد  والعتبي     : للمحرم أن يتسوك ، ولو أدمى فاه انتهى ، ثم قال : قلت : لا يلزم من منع  القاضي الزينة منع السواك بالجوزاء ونحوه . انتهى والله أعلم . انتهى كلام  الحطاب    . 
فصل فيما تتعدد فيه الفدية ونحوها وما لا يتعدد فيه ذلك وأقوال العلماء فيه 

 اعلم أولا : أن هذا الفصل يدخل في مسألة كبيرة ، يذكرها علماء الأصول في  مبحث الأمر ، وهي : هل الأمر يقتضي التكرار أو لا ؟ وهي ذات واسطة وطرفين ،  طرف يتعدد فيه اللازم بلا خلاف ، وطرف لا يتعدد فيه ، بلا خلاف ، وواسطة :  هي محل الخلاف ، وهذا البحث أعم مما نحن بصدده ، ولكن إذا تكلمنا عليه على  سبيل العموم ، رجعنا إلى   [ ص: 102 ] مسألتنا ، فذكرنا فيها كلام أهل العلم ، وأدلتهم ، وناقشناها . 

 والمسألة المذكورة : هي إذا تعددت الأسباب ، واتحد موجبها بصيغة اسم  المفعول ، هل يتعدد الموجب نظرا لتعدد أسبابه أو لا يتعدد نظرا لاتحاده في  نفسه ؟ وأشار إلى هذه المسألة في الجملة الشيخ ميارة  في " التكميل " بقوله : 


**إن يتعدد سبب والموجب متحد كفى لهن موجب     كناقض سهو ولوغ 
والفدا حكاية حد تيمم بدا     وذا الكثير والتعدد ورد 
بخلف أو وفق بنص معتمد* *

 فقوله : الموجب في الموضعين بصيغة اسم المفعول . وقوله كناقض يعني : أن نواقض الوضوء إن تعددت كمن بال مرات . أو بال ونام وقبل ، فإنه يكفي لجميعها وضوء واحد . وكذلك الجنابة ، إن تعددت أسبابها بوطء مرات ، وإنزال بلذة ، واحتلام ، وانقطاع حيض ، فإنه يكفي لجميع ذلك غسل واحد . 

 وقوله : سهو يعني : أن من سها في صلاته مرات متعددة ، يكفيه لجميعها سجود سهو واحد . 

 وقوله : ولوغ يعني : أنه إذا تعدد ولوغ الكلب في الإناء بأن  ولغ فيه مرات متعددة أو دلفت فيه كلاب متعددة ، فإنه يكفي لجميع ذلك غسله  سبع مرات على نحو ما في الحديث ، ولا يتعدد الغسل بتعدد الولوغ . 

 وقوله : والفدا يعني : أن من تكرر منه موجب الفدية ، كمن لبس ثوبا مخيطا مطيبا تكفيه فدية واحدة . 

 قوله : حكاية يعني : أن من سمع أذان جماعة من المؤذنين في وقت واحد ، يكفيه حكاية أذان واحد ، ولا تتعدد حكاية الأذان لتعدد المؤذنين . 

 وقوله : حد يعني : أن من زنى مرات متعددة قبل أن يقام عليه الحد يكفي حده حدا واحدا ، ولا يتعدد الحد بتعدد الزنى مثلا . أما إذا أقيم عليه الحد ، ثم زنى بعد إقامة الحد ، فإنه يقام عليه الحد لزناه الواقع بعد إقامة الحد . 

 وقوله : تيمم يعني : أن الجنب مثلا الذي حكمه التيمم ، إذا أراد حمل المصحف وقراءة القرآن فيه يكفيه تيمم واحد ، ولا يلزمه أن يتيمم لكل واحد منهما . 

 [ ص: 103 ] وقوله : وذا الكثير يعني : أن الكثير في فروع هذه المسألة عدم تعدد الموجب الذي تعددت أسبابه . 

 وقوله : والتعدد ورد بخلف ، أو وفق يعني : أن تعدد الموجب ، لتعدد أسبابه  وارد في الشرع ، وتارة يكون مجمعا على تعدده ، وتارة يكون مختلفا فيه ،  فقوله : أو وفق يعني : بالوفق الاتفاق ، ومراده به الإجماع . وقد نظم العلوي الشنقيطي  في " نشر البنود شرح مراقي السعود " ما يتعدد بتعدد سببه إجماعا ، وما يتعدد بخلاف في شرحه ; لقوله في " المراقي " : 


**أو التكرر إذا ما علقا     بشرط أو بصفة تحققا 
**

 فقال - رحمه الله - : 


**وما تعدد بوفق غره     أو دية ومهر غصب الحره 
عقيقة ومهر من لم تعلم     والثلث من بعد الخروج فاعلم 
والخلف في صاع المصراة وفي     كفارة الظهار من نسى يفي 
وهدي من نذر نحر ولده     غسل إن الولغ يرى بعدده 
حكاية المؤذنين وسجود     تلاوة وبعد تكفير يعود 
قذف جماعة وثلث قبل أن     يخرج ثلثا قاله من قد فطن 
كفارة اليمين بالله علا     لقصد تأسيس من الذي ائتلى 
**

 وحاصل كلامه في نظمه : أن الذي يتعدد إجماعا خمس مسائل : 

 الأولى : أن من ضرب بطن حامل ، فأسقطت جنينين مثلا  ، يتعدد الواجب فيهما من غرة أو دية على ما مر تفصيله في سورة " بني  إسرائيل " ، وهذا مراده بقوله : وما تعدد بوفق غرة أو دية . 

 المسألة الثانية : أن من غصب حرة فزنى بها مرات متعددة ، يتعدد عليه مهرها بتعدد الزنى بها . 

 والثالثة : أن من ولد له توأمان لزمته عقيقتان . 

 الرابعة : أن من وطئت مرات وهي غير عالمة كالنائمة ، فإنه يتعدد لها المهر بتعدد الوطء . 

 الخامسة : أن من نذر ثلث ماله فأخرجه ثم نذر بعد ذلك ثلثه ، فإنه يلزمه ، ومراده   [ ص: 104 ] بهذا واضح من النظم ، وقد يقال : إن بعض المذكورات ، لا يخلو من خلاف . 

 أما ما ذكر تعدده على خلاف فيه ، فهو عشر مسائل : 

 الأولى : صاع المصراة يعني : صاع التمر الذي يرده مع المصراة إذا حلبها ، هل يتعدد بتعدد الشياه المصراة ، أو يكفي عن جميعها صاع واحد ، والأظهر في هذه التعدد . 

 الثانية : إذا ظاهر من زوجاته الأربع ، هل تتعدد كفارة الظهار بتعددهن ، أو تكفي كفارة واحدة ؟ 

 والثالثة : إذا تكرر منه نذر ذبح ولده ، بأن نذر أنه يذبح اثنين ، أو ثلاثة من ولده ، وقلنا : يلزمه الهدي ، هل يتكرر بتكرر الأولاد المنذور ذبحهم ، أو يكفي هدي واحد ؟ 

 والرابعة : تعدد ولوغ الكلاب في الإناء ، هل يتعدد الغسل سبعا بتعدد الولوغ ، أو يكفي غسله سبعا مرة واحدة ؟ 

 والخامسة : حكاية أذان المؤذنين . 

 والسادسة : سجود التلاوة ، إذا كرر آية السجود مرارا في وقت واحد ، هل يكفي سجود واحد أو لا ؟ 

 والسابعة : إذا جامع في نهار رمضان ، ثم كفر من حينه ، ثم جامع مرة أخرى في نفس اليوم ، هل تتعدد الكفارة أو لا ؟ 

 والثامنة : إذا قذف جماعة ، هل يتعدد عليه حد القذف بتعددهم ، أو يكفي حد واحد ؟ 

 والتاسعة : إذا نذر ثلث ماله ، ثم نذر ثلثا آخر قبل أن يخرج الثلث الأول هل يلزمه النذر في الثلثين ، أو يكفي واحد ؟ 

 والعاشرة : إذا حلف بالله مرات متعددة ، وقصد بكل يمين التأسيس لا التأكيد ، هل تتعدد الكفارة بتعدد الأيمان ، أو تكفي كفارة واحدة ، هذا هو حاصل مراده بالأبيات . 

 ولا شك أن المسائل المتفق على تعددها والمختلف فيها أكثر مما ذكر بكثير ،  فمن المسائل المتفق على التعدد فيها ، ولم يذكرها من صاد ظبيين مثلا ، وهو  محرم فإنه يتكرر عليه الجزاء إجماعا . وما روي عن أحمد  من أنه يكفي جزاء واحد ، لا يصح ، كما قاله صاحب " المغني " ; لأنه مخالف لصريح قوله تعالى : فجزاء مثل ما قتل من النعم   ; لأن الواحد لا يكون مثلا للاثنين . 

 [ ص: 105 ] والحاصل  : أن هذه المسألة ، إنما تعرف فروعها بالتتبع ، فقد يكفي موجب واحد مع  تعدد الأسباب إجماعا ، كتعدد نواقض الوضوء ، وأسباب الجنابة ، وتعدد سبب  الحد كالزنى ، وقد يتعدد إجماعا كالمسائل المذكورة آنفا ، وقد يختلف في  تعدده ، وعدم تعدده وهذا هو الغالب في فروع هذه المسألة ، خلافا لما قاله الشيخ ميارة  في " التكميل " . 

 فإذا علمت هذه المسألة في الجملة وعلمت أنها عند الأصوليين من المسائل  المبنية على مسألة : الأمر هل يقتضي التكرار أو لا يقتضيه ؟ فهذه أقوال أهل  العلم ، وأدلتهم في المسألة التي نحن بصددها ، وهي ما تعدد فيه الفدية  ونحوها ، بتعدد أسبابها ، وما لا تتعدد فيه . 

 واعلم أولا : أن تعدد اللازم في الجماع بتعدد الجماع ، وعدم تعدده قد قدمنا أقوال أهل العلم فيه ، واستوفينا الكلام عليه . 

 أما مذهب مالك    - رحمه  الله - في هذه المسألة ففيه تفصيل . حاصله : أن الجماع لا يتعدد الهدي  اللازم فيه بتعدده ، سواء جامع بعد إخراج الهدي عن الجماع الأول أو قبله .  وأما غير الجماع من محظورات الإحرام كلبس المخيط والتطيب ، وحلق الرأس ،  وقلم الأظافر ، ونحو ذلك ، فتارة تكفي عنده في ذلك فدية واحدة ، عن الجميع ،  وتارة تتعدد بتعدد أسبابها . 

 أما موجبات عدم تعدد الفدية ، فهي في مذهب مالك  ثلاثة . 

 الأولى : أن يكون فعل أسباب الفدية في وقت واحد أو بعضها بالقرب من بعض ،  فإن لبس وتطيب وحلق في وقت واحد ، فعليه فدية واحدة ، وكذلك إن فعل بعضها  قريبا من بعض ، والقول الذي خرجه اللخمي  بالتعدد في ذلك ضعيف ، لا يعول عليه . 

 الثانية : أن ينوي فعل جميعها ، بأن ينوي اللبس والتطيب والحلق فتلزمه فدية واحدة ، ولو كان بعضها بعد بعض غير قريب منه . 

 الثالثة : أن يكون فعل محظورات الإحرام ظانا أنها مباحة ، كالذي يطوف على  غير وضوء في عمرته ، ثم يسعى ، ويحل ويفعل محظورات متعددة ، وكالذي يرفض  إحرامه ظانا أن الإحرام يصح رفضه ، فيفعل بعد رفضه محظورات متعددة ، وكمن  أفسد إحرامه بالوطء ، ثم فعل موجبات الفدية ظانا أن الإحرام تسقط حرمته  بالفساد ، وجعل بعض المالكية من صور ظن الإباحة من ظن أن الإحرام لا يمنعه  من محرماته أو لا يمنعه من   [ ص: 106 ] بعضها  . وأما ما يوجب تعدد الفدية عند المالكية ، فهو أن يفعل محظورات الإحرام  مترتبة بعضها بعد بعض ، غير قريب منه ، فإنه تلزمه بكل محظور فدية ، ولو  كثر ذلك سواء كانت المحظورات من نوع واحد ، كمن كرر التطيب ، أو كرر اللبس ،  أو كرر الحلق في أوقات غير متقاربة ، والظاهر أن القرب بحسب العرف ، أو من  أنواع كمن لبس مخيطا ، ثم تطيب ، ثم حلق ، فإن الفدية تتعدد في جميع ذلك ،  إن لم يكن بعضه قريبا من بعض ، أو في وقت واحد ، فإن احتاج إلى لبس قميص ،  ثم احتاج بعد ذلك إلى لبس سراويل ، ففدية واحدة عندهم ; لأن محل السراويل  كان يستره القميص قبل لبس السراويل . أما إن احتاج إلى السراويل أولا ، ثم  احتاج بعد ذلك إلى القميص ، ففديتان ; لأن القميص يستر من أعلى بدنه شيئا  ما كان يستره السراويل . 

 هذا هو حاصل مذهب مالك  في تعدد الفدية وعدمه في تعدد محظورات الإحرام . 

 وأما مذهب أبي حنيفة    :  فهو أنه إن تكرر منه موجب الفدية من نوع واحد في مجلس واحد ، فعليه كفارة  واحدة ، وهي فدية الأذى إن كان ذلك لعذر ، ودم إن كان لغير عذر ، وإن فعل  ذلك في مجالس متعددة تعددت الكفارة . وقال محمد     : لا تتعدد إلا إذا كفر عن الأول قبل فعل الثاني ، فلو لبس قميصا وقباء  وسراويل وخفين يوما كاملا لزمه دم واحد أو فدية واحدة ; لأنها من جنس واحد  فصارت كجناية واحدة ، وكذلك لو دام على لبس ذلك أياما ، وكذا لو كان ينزعه  بالليل ، ويلبسه بالنهار ، لا يجب عليه إلا دم واحد ، إلا إذا نزعه على عدم  الترك ، ثم لبسه بعد ذلك ، فإنه يجب عليه دم آخر ; لأن اللبس الأول انفصل  عن الثاني بالعزم على الترك ، وكذا لو لبس قميصا للضرورة ولبس خفين من غير ضرورة فعليه دم وفدية ; لأن السبب اختلف فلا يمكن التداخل ، وكذلك لو طيب جميع أعضائه ،  فإن كان في مجلس واحد فعليه دم واحد ، إن كان لغير عذر . وفدية واحدة ، إن  كان ذلك لعذر ، وإن كان تطييب أعضائه في مجالس تعددت الفدية أو الدم بتعدد  الأعضاء التي طيبها في قول أبي حنيفة  ، وأبي يوسف  ، سواء ذبح للأول أو لم يذبح . وقال محمد     : إن ذبح للأول فكذلك ، وإن لم يذبح فعليه دم واحد ، وإن اختلفت أسباب  الفدية ، كمن تطيب ، ولبس مخيطا أو تطيب ، وغطى رأسه يوما كاملا مثلا ،  تعددت الفدية ، أو الدم سواء كان ذلك في مجلس واحد ، أو في مجلسين . وقد  قدمنا أنه لا خلاف في تعدد جزاء الصيد بتعدد الصيد . وما روي عن أحمد  مما يخالف ذلك ، لم يصح لمخالفته صريح القرآن العظيم . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (356)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 107 إلى صـ 114*
*
*
*
*
*[ ص: 107 ] هذا هو حاصل مذهب أبي حنيفة  في المسألة . 

 وأما مذهب أحمد  في هذه المسألة فهو : أنه إن فعل محظورات متعددة من جنس واحد ، كما لو حلق مرة بعد مرة ، أو لبس مرة بعد مرة ، أو تطيب مرة بعد مرة    : فعليه فدية واحدة ، ولا تتعدد الفدية بتعدد الأسباب ، التي هي من نوع  واحد ، سواء كانت في مجلس واحد ، أو مجالس متفرقة ، ومحل هذه ما لم يكفر عن  الفعل الأول ، قبل الفعل الثاني . فلو تطيب مثلا ، ثم افتدى ثم تطيب بعد الفدية لزمته فدية أخرى ; لتطيبه بعد أن افتدى . 

 وعن أحمد    : أنه إن  كرر ذلك لأسباب مختلفة ، مثل أن لبس للبرد ، ثم لبس للحر ، ثم لبس للمرض  فكفارات ، وإن كان لسبب واحد فكفارة واحدة . وقد روى عنه الأثرم  فيمن لبس قميصا وجبة وعمامة وغير ذلك لعلة واحدة . 

 قلت له : فإن اعتل فلبس جبة ، ثم برئ ، ثم اعتل فلبس جبة ، قال : هذا الآن عليه كفارتان قاله في " المغني " ، ثم قال : وعن  الشافعي  كقولنا ، وعنه لا يتداخل . وقال مالك    : تتداخل كفارة الوطء دون غيره ، وقال أبو حنيفة     : إن كرره في مجلس واحد فكفارة واحدة ، وإن كان في مجالس فكفارات ; لأن  حكم المجلس الواحد حكم الفعل الواحد ، بخلاف غيره ، ولنا أن ما يتداخل إذا  كان بعضه عقب بعض ، يجب أن يتداخل ، وإن تفرق كالحدود وكفارة الأيمان ،  ولأن الله تعالى أوجب في حلق الرأس : فدية واحدة ، ولم يفرق بين ما وقع في  دفعة أو دفعات ، والقول بأنه لا يتداخل غير صحيح ، فإنه إذا حلق رأسه لا  يمكن إلا شيئا بعد شيء . انتهى من " المغني " . 

 وأما إن كانت المحظورات من أجناس مختلفة ، كأن حلق ، ولبس ، وتطيب ، ووطئ فعليه لكل واحد منها فدية ، سواء فعل ذلك مجتمعا أو متفرقا . قال في " المغني " : وهذا مذهب  الشافعي    . 

 وعن أحمد  أن في الطيب واللبس والحلق فدية واحدة ، وإن فعل ذلك واحدا بعد واحد ، فعليه لكل واحد دم ، وهو قول إسحاق    . 

وقال عطاء   وعمرو بن دينار    : إذا حلق ثم احتاج إلى الطيب أو إلى قلنسوة أو إليهما ، ففعل ذلك ، فليس عليه إلا فدية   . 

وقال الحسن    : إن لبس القميص ، وتعمم ، وتطيب فعل ذلك جميعا : فليس عليه إلا كفارة واحدة ، ونحو ذلك عن مالك    . 

 [ ص: 108 ] ولنا  أنها محظورات مختلفة الأجناس ، فلم تتداخل أجزاؤها كالحدود المختلفة ،  والأيمان المختلفة ، وعكسه ما إذا كان من جنس واحد . انتهى من " المغني " .  

 وهذا هو حاصل مذهب أحمد  في المسألة . 

 وأما مذهب  الشافعي  في  هذه المسألة : فهو أن المحظورات تنقسم عند الشافعية إلى استهلاك ، كالحلق ،  والقلم ، والصيد وإلى استمتاع ، وترفه كالطيب ، واللباس ، ومقدمات الجماع  فإذا فعل محظورين ، فله ثلاثة أحوال : 

 أحدها : أن يكون أحدهما استهلاكا ، والآخر استمتاعا ، فينظر : إن لم يستند  إلى سبب واحد ، كالحلق ، ولبس القميص تعددت الفدية كالحدود المختلفة ، وإن  استند إلى سبب واحد ، كمن أصابت رأسه شجة ، واحتاج إلى حلق جوانبها ، وسترها بضماد ، وفيه طيب ، ففي تعدد الفدية وجهان ، والصحيح منهما تعددها . 

 الحال الثاني : أن يكون استهلاكا وهو على ثلاثة أضرب : 

 الأول : أن يكون مما يقابل بمثله ، وهو الصيد . فتتعدد الفدية بتعدده ،  بلا خلاف عندهم ، سواء فدى عن الأول أم لا ، وسواء اتحد الزمان والمكان ،  أو اختلفا كضمان المتلفات . 

 الضرب الثاني : أن يكون أحدهما مما يقابل بمثله ، دون الآخر كالصيد والحلق  فتتعدد بلا خلاف . الضرب الثالث : أن لا يقابل واحد منهما بمثله ، فينظر  إن اختلف نوعهما كحلق وطيب أو لباس وحلق ، تعددت الفدية ، سواء فرق بينهما  أو والى في مكان أو مكانين بفعلين أم بفعل واحد ، وإن لبس ثوبا مطيبا  فوجهان عندهم ، الصحيح المنصوص منهما : أن عليه فدية واحدة ، والثاني :  عليه فديتان ، وإن اتحد النوع . فإن كرر الحلق ، وكان ذلك في وقت واحد    - لزمته فدية واحدة ، كمن يحلق رأسه شيئا بعد شيء في وقت واحد ، ولو طال  الزمان ، وهو في أثناء الحلق ، فهو كما لو حلف لا يأكل في اليوم إلا مرة  واحدة ، فوضع الطعام ، وجعل يأكل لقمة لقمة من بكرة إلى العصر ، فإنه لا  يحنث عندهم . 

 وأما إن كان الحلق في أمكنة متعددة أو في مكان واحد في أوقات متفرقة ففيه  عندهم طريقان . أصحهما : تتعدد الفدية فتفرد كل مرة بحكمها ، فإن كان حلق  في كل مرة ثلاث شعرات فصاعدا ، وجب لكل مرة فدية ، وإن كانت شعرة أو شعرتين  ، ففيها الأقوال السابقة   [ ص: 109 ] الأربعة  : وهي أنه قيل في الشعرة الواحدة مد . وقيل : درهم . وقيل : ثلث دم . وقيل  : دم كامل وحكم الشعرتين معروف من هذا كما تقدم إيضاحه . 

 الطريق الثاني : أن في المسألة قولين : بالتعدد ، وعدمه ، وعدم التعدد :  هو القديم ، والتعدد : هو الجديد . وإن حلق عندهم ثلاث شعرات في ثلاثة  أمكنة أو ثلاثة أزمنة متفرقة ، ففي ذلك عندهم طريقان ، أصحهما ، أنه يفرد  كل شعرة بحكمها ، وفيها الأقوال الأربعة الماضية . 

 والطريق الثاني : هو تفريع ذلك على القول ، بالتداخل وعدمه . فإن قلنا  بالتداخل : لزمته فدية كاملة ; لأنه كأنه قطع الشعرات الثلاث في وقت واحد ،  وإن قلنا : بعدمه ، وهو الصحيح عندهم ، فلكل شعرة حكمها ، كما تقدم في  الطريق الصحيح عندهم . ولو أخذ ثلاث شعرات في وقت واحد من ثلاثة مواضع من  بدنه . ففيه عندهم طريقان : 

 أصحهما : لزوم الفدية ، كما لو أخذها من موضع واحد . 

 والطريق الثاني : فيه وجهان أحدهما : هذا الذي ذكرناه آنفا . 

 والثاني : أنه كما لو أزالها في أزمنة متفرقة ، أو أمكنة متفرقة ، فيجري  على الخلاف في ذلك وقد قدمنا أن حكم الأظفار عندهم كحكم الشعر . 

 الحال الثالث : أن يكون استمتاعا ، فإن اتحد النوع بأن تطيب بأنواع من الطيب أو لبس أنواعا من الثياب كعمامة وقميص وسراويل ، وخف أو استعمل نوعا واحدا مرات ،  فإن فعل ذلك متواليا من غير أن يتخلله تكفير عن الأول ففدية واحدة تكفي  للجميع ، وإن تخلله تكفير وجبت الفدية للثاني أيضا ، وإن فعل ذلك في مكانين  ، أو زمانين متفرقين فإن تخللهما تكفير : وجبت الفدية للثاني أيضا ، وإن  لم يتخللهما تكفير فقولان ، الأصح عندهم منهما ، وهو الجديد : تعدد الفدية ،  والقديم : تتداخل ، ولا تتعدد وإن اختلف النوع ، بأن لبس وتطيب في مجلس  واحد ، قبل أن يكفر عن الأول منهما أو فعلهما معا ، ففيه ثلاثة أوجه مشهورة  عندهم . 

 أصحها : تعدد الفدية لاختلاف نوع السبب . 

 الثاني : تجب فدية واحدة ; لأنهما استمتاع ، فيتداخلان ، لاتحاد الجنس . 

 الثالث : التفصيل ، فإن اتحد سببهما بأن أصابته شجة ، واحتاج في مداواتها إلى طيب وسترها   . لزمته فدية واحدة ، وإن لم يتحد السبب : ففديتان ، وهذا كله في غير   [ ص: 110 ] الجماع ، وقد قدمنا حكم تعدد الجماع ، وفيه للشافعية خمسة أقوال : 

 أصحها : تجب بالجماع الأول : بدنة ، وبالثاني : شاة . 

 والثاني : تجب بكل جماع بدنة . 

 الثالث : تكفي بدنة واحدة عن الجميع . 

 الرابع : إن كفر عن الأول ، قبل الجماع الثاني وجبت الكفارة للثاني : وهي  شاة في الأصح ، وبدنة في القول الآخر ، وإن لم يكن كفر عن الأول كفته بدنة  عنهما . 

 والخامس : إن طال الزمان بين الجماعين أو اختلف المجلس : وجبت كفارة أخرى  للثاني ، وفيها القولان . وإلا فكفارة واحدة ، وإن وطئ مرة ثالثة ورابعة ،  أو أكثر ففيه الأقوال المذكورة ، الأظهر : تجب للأول بدنة ، ولكل جماع بعد  ذلك شاة . 

 والثاني : تجب بكل جماع بدنة إلى آخر الأقوال المذكورة آنفا . هذا هو حاصل مذهب  الشافعي  في المسألة . 

 ولنكتف هنا بما ذكرنا من أحكام الحج في الكلام على آية الحج هذه خوف الإطالة المملة . 

 تنبيهان : 

 الأول : اعلم أن مسألة الإحصار والفوات وقد قدمنا الكلام عليها مستوفى في  سورة " البقرة " ، ومسألة الصيد وجزائه في الإحرام ، أو أحد الحرمين  ، وأشجار الحرمين  ، ونباتهما ونحو ذلك وصيد وج     - قد قدمنا الكلام عليها مستوفى في سورة " المائدة " ، وأحكام الهدي  سيأتي تفصيلها إن شاء الله في الآيات الدالة عليها من سورة " الحج " هذه . 

 التنبيه الثاني : اعلم أن جميع ما ذكرنا في هذا الفصل من تعدد الفدية ،  وعدم تعددها ، إذا تعددت أسبابها لا نص فيه من كتاب ولا سنة فيما نعلم ،  واختلاف أهل العلم فيه كما ذكرنا من نوع الاختلاف في تحقيق المناط . والعلم  عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : ليشهدوا منافع لهم   . اللام في قوله : ليشهدوا [ 22 \ 28 ] : هي لام التعليل : وهي متعلقة بقوله تعالى : وأذن في الناس بالحج يأتوك رجالا وعلى كل ضامر الآية  [ 22 \ 27 ] : أي إن تؤذن فيهم يأتوك مشاة وركبانا ، لأجل أن يشهدوا : أي  يحضروا منافع لهم ، والمراد بحضورهم المنافع : حصولها لهم . 

 [ ص: 111 ] وقوله  : منافع جمع منفعة ، ولم يبين هنا هذه المنافع ما هي . وقد جاء بيان بعضها  في بعض الآيات القرآنية ، وأن منها ما هو دنيوي ، وما هو أخروي ، أما  الدنيوي فكأرباح التجارة ، إذا خرج الحاج بمال تجارة معه ، فإنه يحصل له  الربح غالبا ، وذلك نفع دنيوي . 

 وقد أطبق علماء التفسير على أن معنى قوله تعالى : ليس عليكم جناح أن تبتغوا فضلا من ربكم    [ 2 \ 198 ] أنه ليس على الحاج إثم ولا حرج ، إذا ابتغى ربحا بتجارة في  أيام الحج ، إن كان ذلك لا يشغله عن شيء ، من أداء مناسكه ، كما قدمنا  إيضاحه . 

 فقوله تعالى : ليس عليكم جناح أن تبتغوا فضلا من ربكم فيه بيان لبعض المنافع المذكورة في آية " الحج " هذه وهذا نفع دنيوي . 

 ومن المنافع الدنيوية ما يصيبونه من البدن والذبائح ، كما يأتي تفصيله إن شاء الله قريبا ; كقوله في البدن : لكم فيها منافع إلى أجل مسمى على أحد التفسيرين . 

 وقوله : فكلوا منها في الموضعين ، وكل ذلك نفع دنيوي ، وفي ذلك بيان أيضا لبعض المنافع المذكورة في آية " الحج " هذه . 

 وقد بينت آية " البقرة " على ما فسرها به جماعة من الصحابة ومن بعدهم ، واختاره  أبو جعفر بن جرير الطبري  في  تفسيره ، ووجه اختياره له ، بكثرة الأحاديث الدالة عليه : أن من المنافع  المذكورة في آية " الحج " غفران ذنوب الحاج ، حتى لا يبقى عليه إثم إن كان  متقيا ربه في حجه بامتثال ما أمر به ، واجتناب ما نهي عنه . 

 وذلك أنه قال : إن معنى قوله تعالى : فمن تعجل في يومين فلا إثم عليه ومن تأخر فلا إثم عليه    [ 2 \ 203 ] أن الحاج يرجع مغفورا له ، ولا يبقى عليه إثم ، سواء تعجل في  يومين ، أو تأخر إلى الثالث ، ولكن غفران ذنوبه هذا مشروط بتقواه ربه في  حجه ، كما صرح به في قوله تعالى : لمن اتقى الآية : أي وهذا الغفران للذنوب ، وحط الآثام إنما هو لخصوص من اتقى . 

 ومعلوم أن هذه الآية الكريمة فيها أوجه من التفسير غير هذا . 

 وممن نقل عنهم  ابن جرير  أن معناها : أنه يغفر للحاج جميع ذنوبه ، سواء تعجل في   [ ص: 112 ] يومين ، أو تأخر : علي ،   وعبد الله بن مسعود  ،  وابن عباس  ،  وابن عمر  ، ومجاهد  ، وإبراهيم  ، وعامر  ،  ومعاوية بن قرة    . 

 ولما ذكر أقوال أهل العلم فيها قال : وأولى هذه الأقوال بالصحة قول من قال : تأويل ذلك : فمن تعجل من أيام منى  الثلاثة ، فنفر في اليوم الثاني ،  فلا إثم عليه ، يحط الله ذنوبه إن كان قد اتقى في حجه ، فاجتنب فيه ما أمر  الله باجتنابه ، وفعل فيه ما أمر الله بفعله ، وأطاعه بأدائه على ما كلفه  من حدوده ، ومن تأخر إلى اليوم الثالث منهن ، فلم ينفر إلى النفر الثاني ،  حتى نفر من غد النفر الأول ، فلا إثم عليه ، لتكفير الله ما سلف من آثامه ،  وإجرامه إن كان اتقى الله في حجه بأدائه بحدوده . 

 وإنما قلنا : إن ذلك أولى تأويلاته : لتظاهر الأخبار عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : " من حج هذا البيت فلم يرفث ولم يفسق خرج من ذنوبه كيوم ولدته أمه   " وأنه قال : " تابعوا بين الحج والعمرة فإنهما ينفيان الذنوب كما ينفي الكير خبث الحديد والذهب والفضة   " . وساق  ابن جرير    - رحمه الله - بأسانيده أحاديث دالة على ذلك ففي لفظ له أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " تابعوا  بين الحج والعمرة ، فإنهما ينفيان الفقر والذنوب كما ينفي الكير خبث  الحديد والذهب والفضة وليس للحجة المبرورة ثواب دون الجنة   " . وفي لفظ له عن عمر  يبلغ به النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " تابعوا بين الحج والعمرة ، فإن المتابعة بينهما تنفي الفقر والذنوب كما ينفي الكير الخبث ، أو خبث الحديد   " . وفي لفظ له عن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إذا قضيت حجك فأنت مثل ما ولدتك أمك    " ، وما أشبه ذلك من الأخبار التي يطول بذكر جميعها الكتاب مما ينبئ عن  أن من حج ، فقضاه بحدوده على ما أمره الله ، فهو خارج من ذنوبه كما قال جل  ثناؤه فلا إثم عليه لمن اتقى الله في حجه ، فكان في ذلك من قول رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما يوضح أن معنى قوله جل وعز : فلا إثم عليه أنه خارج من ذنوبه ، محطوطة عنه آثامه ، مغفورة أجرامه إلى آخر كلامه الطويل في الموضوع . 

 وقد بين فيه أنه لا وجه لقول من قال : إن المعنى لا إثم عليه في تعجله ،  ولا إثم عليه في تأخره ; لأن التأخر إلى اليوم الثالث ، لا يحتمل أن يكون  فيه إثم ، حتى يقال فيه : فلا إثم عليه ، وأن قول من قال : إن سبب النزول أن بعضهم كان يقول : التعجل لا يجوز ، وبعضهم يقول : التأخر لا يجوز . 

 [ ص: 113 ] فمعنى  الآية : النهي عن تخطئة المتأخر المتعجل كعكسه : أي لا يؤثمن أحدهما الآخر  ، أن هذا القول خطأ ، لمخالفته لقول جميع أهل التأويل . 

 والحاصل : أنه أعني  الطبري  بين  كثيرا من الأدلة على أن معنى الآية : هو ما ذكر من أن الحاج يخرج مغفورا  له ، كيوم ولدته أمه ، لا إثم عليه ، سواء تعجل في يومين ، أو تأخر ، وقد  يظهر للناظر أن ربط نفي الإثم في قوله : فلا إثم عليه بالتعجل والتأخر في الآية ، ربط الجزاء بشرطه يتبادر منه أن نفي الإثم إنما هو في التعجل والتأخر ، ولكن الأدلة التي أقامها  أبو جعفر الطبري  ،  على المعنى الذي اختار فيها فيه مقنع ، وتشهد لها أحاديث كثيرة ، وخير ما  يفسر به القرآن بعد القرآن سنة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 فقوله في آية البقرة هذه : فلا إثم عليه ، هو معنى قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " رجع كيوم ولدته أمه   " ، وقوله : لمن اتقى ، هو معنى قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من حج هذا البيت فلم يرفث ولم يفسق   " ; لأن من لم يرفث ، ولم يفسق ، هو الذي اتقى . 

 ومن كلام  ابن جرير  الطويل الذي أشرنا إليه أنه قال ما نصه : فإن قال قائل : ما الجالب للام في قوله : لمن اتقى وما معناها ؟ 

 قيل : الجالب لها معنى قوله : فلا إثم عليه   ; لأن في قوله : فلا إثم عليه معنى  : حططنا ذنوبه ، وكفرنا آثامه ، فكان في ذلك معنى : جعلنا تكفير الذنوب  لمن اتقى في الله حجه ، وترك ذكر " جعلنا تكفير الذنوب " اكتفاء بدلالة  قوله : فلا إثم عليه ، وقد زعم بعض نحويي البصرة  أنه كأنه إذا ذكر هذه الرخصة ، فقد أخبر عن أمر فقال : لمن اتقى أي  هذا لمن اتقى ، وأنكر بعضهم ذلك من قوله : وقد زعم أن الصفة لا بد لها من  شيء تتعلق به ; لأنها لا تقوم بنفسها ، ولكنها فيما زعم من صلة قول متروك .  

 فكان معنى الكلام عنده ما قلنا : من أن من تأخر لا إثم عليه لمن اتقى ، وقام قوله : ومن تأخر فلا إثم عليه مقام القول . انتهى محل الغرض من كلام  ابن جرير    . 

 وعلى تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة بأن معنى فلا إثم عليه في  الموضعين : أن الحاج يغفر جميع ذنوبه ، فلا يبقى عليه إثم ، فغفران جميع  ذنوبه هذا الذي دل عليه هذا التفسير من أكبر المنافع المذكورة في قوله : ليشهدوا منافع لهم وعليه  فقد بينت آية " البقرة " هذه بعض ما دلت عليه آية " الحج " ، وقد أوضحت  السنة هذا البيان بالأحاديث الصحيحة التي ذكرنا ; كحديث : " من حج هذا البيت فلم يرفث ولم يفسق رجع كيوم   [ ص: 114 ] ولدته أمه   " . وحديث : " الحج المبرور ليس له جزاء إلا الجنة   " ، ومن تلك المنافع التي لم يبينها القرآن حديث : " إن الله يباهي بأهل عرفة  أهل السماء    " الحديث ، كما تقدم . ومن تلك المنافع التي لم يبينها القرآن تيسر  اجتماع المسلمين من أقطار الدنيا في أوقات معينة ، في أماكن معينة ليشعروا  بالوحدة الإسلامية ، ولتمكن استفادة بعضهم من بعض ، فيما يهم الجميع من  أمور الدنيا والدين ، وبدون فريضة الحج ، لا يمكن أن يتسنى لهم ذلك ، فهو تشريع عظيم من حكيم خبير ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام   . 

 قوله : ويذكروا منصوب بحذف النون ; لأنه معطوف على المنصوب بـ " أن " المضمرة بعد لام التعليل ، أعني قوله : ليشهدوا منافع لهم   . 

 وإيضاح المعنى : وأذن في الناس بالحج يأتوك مشاة وركبانا ; لأجل أن يشهدوا  منافع لهم ، ولأجل أن يتقربوا إليه بإراقة دماء ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام  ، مع ذكرهم اسم الله عليها عند النحر والذبح ، وظاهر القرآن يدل على أن  هذا التقرب بالنحر في هذه الأيام المعلومات ، إنما هو الهدايا لا الضحايا ;  لأن الضحايا لا يحتاج فيها إلى الأذان بالحج ، حتى يأتي المضحون مشاة  وركبانا ، وإنما ذلك في الهدايا على ما يظهر ، ومن هنا ذهب مالك  ، وأصحابه إلى أن الحاج بمنى  لا تلزمه الأضحية ولا تسن له ، وكل ما يذبح في ذلك المكان والزمان ، فهو يجعله هديا لا أضحية . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (357)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 115 إلى صـ 122*
*
*
*
*
*
 وقوله : ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات على ما رزقهم أي على نحر وذبح ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام   ; ليتقربوا إليه بدمائها ; لأن ذلك تقوى منهم ، فهو يصل إلى ربهم كما في قوله تعالى : لن ينال الله لحومها ولا دماؤها ولكن يناله التقوى منكم   [ 22 \ 37 ] ، وقد بين في بعض المواضع أنه لا يجوز الأكل مما لم يذكر اسم الله عليه منها ؛ كقوله : ولا تأكلوا مما لم يذكر اسم الله عليه   . وقوله : وما لكم ألا تأكلوا مما ذكر اسم الله عليه   [ 6 \ 119 ] ، وقد بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه جعل الحرم المكي  منسكا  تراق فيه الدماء تقربا إلى الله ، ويذكر عليها عند تذكيتها اسم الله ، ولم  يبين في هذه الآية ، هل وقع مثل هذا لكل أمة أو لا ، ولكنه بين في موضع  آخر : أنه جعل مثل هذا لكل أمة من الأمم ، وذلك في قوله تعالى :   [ ص: 115 ] ولكل أمة جعلنا منسكا ليذكروا اسم الله على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام   [ 22 \ 34 ] . 

 وإذا علمت أن من حكم الأذان في الناس بالحج ، ليأتوا مشاة ، وركبانا  تقربهم إلى ربهم بدماء الأنعام ، ذاكرين عليها اسم الله عند تذكيتها ، وأن  الآية أقرب إلى إرادة الهدي من إرادة الأضحية ، فدونك تفصيل أحكام الهدايا  التي دعوا ليذكروا اسم الله على ما رزقهم منها . 

 اعلم أولا : أن الهدي قسمان : هدي واجب ، وهدي غير واجب ، بل تطوع به  صاحبه تقربا بالله تعالى ، والأيام المعلومات التي ذكر الله عز وجل أنه  يذبح فيها ، ويذكر عليه اسم الله فيها - للعلماء فيها أقوال كثيرة .  والتحقيق إن شاء الله تعالى : أن غير اثنين من تلك الأقوال الكثيرة باطل لا  يعول عليه ، وأن المعول عليه منها اثنان ; لأن القرآن دل على أن الأيام  المعلومات هي أيام النحر ، بدليل قوله : ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام وذكرهم  الله عليها يعني : التسمية عند تذكيتها . فاتضح أنها أيام النحر ، ويومان  بعده ، وعليه فلا يذبح الهدي ، ولا الأضحية في اليوم الأخير من أيام منى  ، الذي هو اليوم الثالث عشر من ذي الحجة . 

 قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وهذا القول نص عليه أحمد  ، وقال : وهو عن غير واحد من أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ورواه الأثرم  عن  ابن عمر   وابن عباس  ، وبه قال مالك   والثوري  ، ويروى عن علي    - رضي الله عنه - أنه قال : أيام النحر : يوم الأضحى ، وثلاثة أيام بعده   . وبه قال الحسن  ، وعطاء  ،  والأوزاعي  ،  والشافعي  ، وابن المنذر    . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 وقال أبو عبد الله القرطبي  في تفسير هذه الآية : اختلفوا كم أيام النحر   . فقال مالك    : ثلاثة ، يوم النحر ويومان بعده ، وبه قال أبو حنيفة  ،  والثوري  ،  وأحمد بن حنبل    . وروي ذلك عن  أبي هريرة  ،  وأنس بن مالك ،  من غير اختلاف عنهما . 

 وقال  الشافعي    : أربعة أيام ، يوم النحر ، وثلاثة بعده ، وبه قال  الأوزاعي  ، وروي ذلك عن علي    - رضي الله عنه -  وابن عباس  ،  وابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهم - . وروي عنهم أيضا مثل قول مالك  وأحمد    . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 وقال أيضا : قال  أبو عمر بن عبد البر    : أجمع العلماء على أن يوم النحر يوم   [ ص: 116 ] أضحى . وأجمعوا على أن لا أضحى بعد انسلاخ ذي الحجة ، ولا يصح عندي في هذه إلا قولان : 

 أحدهما : قول مالك  والكوفيين . 

 والآخر : قول  الشافعي  ،  والشاميين ، وهذان القولان مرويان عن الصحابة ، فلا معنى للاشتغال بما  خالفهما ; لأن ما خالفهما لا أصل له في السنة ، ولا في قول الصحابة ، وما  خرج عن هذين فمتروك لهما ، ا هـ . 

 وقال النووي  في " شرح  المهذب " : في وقت ذبح الهدي طريقان : أصحهما وبه قطع العراقيون وغيرهم :  أنه يختص بيوم النحر وأيام التشريق ، والثاني : فيه وجهان أصحهما : هذا ،  والثاني : لا يختص بزمان كدماء الجبران . فعلى الصحيح لو أخر الذبح ، حتى  مضت هذه الأيام ، فإن كان الهدي واجبا : لزمه ذبحه ، ويكون قضاء ، وإن كان  تطوعا فقد فات الهدي . 

 قال  الشافعي  والأصحاب : فإن ذبحه كان شاة لحم لا نسكا . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 وذكر النووي  عن الرافعي     : أنه في بعض المواضع من كتابه في باب صفة الحج ، جزم بأنه لا يختص بيوم  النحر ، وأيام التشريق ، وأنه ذكر المسألة على الصواب في باب الهدي . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : القول بعدم الاختصاص بيوم النحر ويومين  أو ثلاثة بعده ظاهر البطلان ; لأن عدم الاختصاص يجعل زمن النحر مطلقا ، ليس  مقيدا بزمان ، وهذا يرده صريح قوله : ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام ، فجعل ظرفه أياما معلومات يرد الإطلاق في الزمن ردا لا ينبغي أن يختلف فيه كما ترى . 

 وقال النووي  أيضا في " شرح المهذب " : اتفق العلماء على أن الأيام المعدودات هي : أيام التشريق ، وهي ثلاثة أيام بعد يوم النحر ، ا هـ . 

 ولا وجه للخلاف في ذلك ، مع أنه يدل عليه قوله تعالى متصلا به : فمن تعجل في يومين فلا إثم عليه الآية ، والمراد بذلك : أيام الرمي التي هي أيام التشريق كما ترى ، ثم قال النووي    : وأما الأيام المعلومات فمذهبنا : أنها العشر الأوائل من ذي الحجة إلى آخر يوم النحر . انتهى محل الغرض منه . وعزا ابن كثير  هذا القول  لابن عباس  قال : وعلقه عنه  البخاري  بصيغة الجزم ، ونقله ابن كثير  أيضا عن  أبي موسى الأشعري  ، ومجاهد  ، وقتادة  ،   [ ص: 117 ] وعطاء  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ، والحسن  ، والضحاك  ،  وعطاء الخراساني  ،  وإبراهيم النخعي  ، قال : وهو مذهب  الشافعي  ، والمشهور عن  أحمد بن حنبل  ، ثم شرع يذكر الأحاديث الدالة على فضل الأيام العشرة الأول من ذي الحجة . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : تفسير الأيام المعلومات في آية الحج  هذه : بأنها العشر الأول من ذي الحجة إلى آخر يوم النحر ، لا شك في عدم  صحته ، وإن قال به من أجلاء العلماء ، وبعض أجلاء الصحابة من ذكرنا . 

 والدليل الواضح على بطلانه أن الله بين أنها أيام النحر بقوله : ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام وهو  ذكره بالتسمية عليها عند ذبحها تقربا إليه كما لا يخفى ، والقول بأنها  العشرة المذكورة ، يقتضي أن تكون العشرة كلها أيام نحر ، وأنه لا نحر بعدها  ، وكلا الأمرين باطل كما ترى ; لأن النحر في التسعة التي قبل يوم النحر لا  يجوز والنحر في اليومين بعده جائز . وكذلك الثالث عند من ذكرنا ، فبطلان  هذا القول واضح كما ترى . ثم قال النووي  متصلا بكلامه الأول ، وقال مالك    : هي ثلاثة أيام : يوم النحر ، ويومان بعده فالحادي عشر ، والثاني عشر عنده من المعلومات ، والمعدودات . 

 وقال أبو حنيفة    : المعلومات ثلاثة أيام : يوم عرفة  والنحر والحادي عشر . وقال علي    - رضي الله عنه - : المعلومات أربعة : يوم عرفة  والنحر ويومان بعده . 

 وفائدة الخلاف : أن عندنا يجوز ذبح الهدايا والضحايا في أيام التشريق كلها ، وعند مالك  لا يجوز في اليوم الثالث . هذا كلام صاحب البيان ، انتهى من النووي     . وقد سكت على كلام صاحب " البيان " : وهو باطل بطلانا واضحا ; لأن القول  بأن الأيام المعلومات هي العشرة الأول ، لا يدل على جواز الذبح فيما بعد  يوم النحر لأنه آخرها ، وقد يدل على جواز الذبح قبل يوم النحر في جميع  التسعة الأول ; لأن القرآن دل على أن الأيام المعلومات ، هي ظرف الذبح ;  كما بينا مرارا فإن كانت هي العشرة كانت العشرة هي ظرف الذبح . فلا يجوز  فيما قبلها ولا ما بعدها ، ولكنه يجوز في جميعها ، وبطلان هذا واضح كما ترى  ، ثم قال النووي  متصلا بكلامه السابق . 

 وقال العبدري    : فائدة وصفه بأنه معلوم جواز النحر فيه ، وفائدة وصفه بأنه معدود انقطاع الرمي فيه . وقال : وبمذهبنا قال أحمد  ، وداود  ، وقال الإمام  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  في تفسيره : قال أكثر المفسرين : الأيام المعلومات هي عشر ذي الحجة . قال : وإنما قيل   [ ص: 118 ] لها معلومات للحرص على علمها من أجل أن وقت الحج في آخرها . 

 قال : وقال مقاتل    : المعلومات أيام التشريق . وقال  محمد بن كعب    : المعلومات والمعدودات واحد . 

 قلت : وكذا نقل  القاضي أبو الطيب  والعبدري  ، وخلائق - إجماع العلماء على أن المعدودات هي أيام التشريق . وأما ما نقله صاحب البيان عن  ابن عباس  فخلاف المشهور عنه . 

 فالصحيح المعروف عن  ابن عباس    : أن المعلومات أيام العشر كلها كمذهبنا ، وهو مما احتج به أصحابنا ، كما سأذكره قريبا إن شاء الله . واحتج لأبي حنيفة  ، ومالك  بأن الله تعالى قال : ليشهدوا منافع لهم ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام ،  وأراد بذكر اسم الله في الأيام المعلومات : تسمية الله تعالى على الذبح ،  فينبغي أن يكون ذكر اسم الله تعالى في جميع المعلومات ، وعلى قول  الشافعي    : لا يكون ذلك إلا في يوم واحد منها ، وهو يوم النحر . واحتج أصحابنا بما رواه  سعيد بن جبير  ، عن  ابن عباس  قال : الأيام المعلومات أيام العشر ، والمعدودات أيام التشريق . رواه البيهقي  بإسناد صحيح . 

 واستدلوا أيضا بما استدل به المزني  في  مختصره : وهو أن اختلاف الأسماء يدل على اختلاف المسميات ، فلما خولف بين  المعدودات والمعلومات في الاسم دل على اختلافهما ، وعلى ما يقول المخالفون  يتداخلان في بعض الأيام ، والجواب عن الآية من وجهين : 

 أحدهما : جواب المزني    : أنه لا يلزم من سياق الآية : وجود الذبح في الأيام المعلومات ، بل يكفي وجوده في آخرها وهو يوم النحر . 

 قال المزني  والأصحاب : ونظيره قوله تعالى : وجعل القمر فيهن نورا   [ 71 \ 16 ] ، وليس هو نورا في جميعها ، بل في بعضها . 

 الثاني : أن المراد بالذكر في الآية الذكر على الهدايا ، ونحن نستحب لمن  رأى هديا أو شيئا من بهيمة الأنعام في العشر أن يكبر ، والله أعلم . انتهى  كلام النووي    . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر لي والله تعالى أعلم : أن  مذهب الشافعية في الأيام المعلومات خلاف الصواب ، وإن قال به من قال من  أجلاء العلماء ،   [ ص: 119 ] وأن  الأجوبة التي أجابوا بها عن الاعتراضات الواردة عليه ، لا ينهض شيء منها  لما قدمنا من أن الله بين في كتابه ، أن الأيام المعلومات هي ظرف الذبح  والنحر ، فتفسيرها بأنها العشرة الأول ، يلزمه جواز الذبح في جميعها ، وعدم  جوازه بعد غروب شمس اليوم العاشر ، وهذا كله باطل كما ترى . 

 وزعم المزني    - رحمه الله - : أن الآية كقوله : وجعل القمر فيهن نورا   - ظاهر السقوط ; لأن كون القمر كوكبا واحدا والسماوات سبعا طباقا - قرينة دالة على أنه في واحدة منها دون الست الأخرى . 

 وأما قوله تعالى : ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام ،  فظاهره المتبادر منه أن جميع الأيام المعلومات ظرف لذكر الله على الذبائح ،  وليس هنا قرينة تخصصه ببعضها دون بعض . فلا يجوز التخصيص ببعضها ، إلا  بدليل يجب الرجوع إليه ، وليس موجودا هنا . وتفسيرهم ذكر اسم الله عليها ،  بأن معناه : أن من رأى هديا أو شيئا من بهيمة الأنعام في العشر استحب له أن  يكبر ، وأن ذلك التكبير هو ذكر الله على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام - ظاهر  السقوط كما ترى ; لأنه مخالف لتفسير عامة المفسرين للآية الكريمة ،  والتحقيق في تفسيرها ما هو مشهور عند عامة أهل التفسير ، وهو ذكر اسم الله  عليها عند التذكية ، كما دل عليه قوله بعده مقترنا به : فكلوا منها وأطعموا البائس الفقير الآية [ 22 \ 28 ] . وقوله : ولا تأكلوا مما لم يذكر اسم الله عليه الآية [ 6 \ 121 ] . 

 وقوله : وما لكم ألا تأكلوا مما ذكر اسم الله عليه الآية [ 6 \ 109 ] ، وتداخل الأيام لا يمنع من مغايرتها ; لأن الأعمين من وجه متغايران إجماعا مع تداخلهما في بعض الصور . 

 ومما يبطل القول بأن الأيام المعلومات هي العشرة المذكورة : أن كونها  العشرة المذكورة يستلزم عدم جواز الذبح بعد غروب شمس اليوم العاشر ، وهو  خلاف الواقع لجواز الذبح في الحادي عشر والثاني عشر ، بل والثالث عشر عند  الشافعية . والتحقيق إن شاء الله في هذه المسألة : أن الأيام المعدودات هي  أيام التشريق التي هي أيام رمي الجمرات . وحكى عليه غير واحد الإجماع ،  ويدل عليه قوله تعالى متصلا به : فمن تعجل في يومين فلا إثم عليه الآية  [ 2 \ 203 ] ، وأن الأيام المعلومات هي أيام النحر ، فيدخل فيها يوم النحر  واليومان بعده ، والخلاف في الثالث عشر ، هل هو منها كما مر تفصيله ، وقد  رجح بعض أهل العلم أن الثالث عشر منها . ورجح بعضهم : أنه ليس منها . 

 [ ص: 120 ] وقد قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " في ترجيح القول بأنه ليس منها ما نصه : ولنا " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهى عن الأكل من النسك ، فوق ثلاث    " وغير جائز أن يكون الذبح مشروعا في وقت يحرم فيه الأكل ، ثم نسخ تحريم  الأكل ، وبقي وقت الذبح بحاله ، ولأن اليوم الرابع لا يجب فيه الرمي ، فلم  يجز فيه الذبح كالذي بعده . 

 ومما رجح به بعضهم أن اليوم الرابع منها : أنه يؤدي فيه بعض المناسك : وهو  الرمي ، إذا لم يتعجل فهو كسابقيه من أيام التشريق ، والعلم عند الله  تعالى . 

 ومما يوضح أن الأيام المعلومات هي أيام النحر ، سواء قلنا إنها ثلاثة ، أو  أربعة : أن الله نص على أنها هي التي يذكر فيها اسم الله : أي عند التذكية  ، على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام ، كما قدمنا إيضاحه . 
وإذا عرفت كلام أهل العلم في الأيام المعلومات ، التي هي زمن الذبح   . 

 فاعلم : أن العلماء اختلفوا في لياليها ، هل يجوز فيها الذبح ؟ فذهب مالك ،  وأصحابه : إلى أنه لا يجوز ذبح النسك ليلا ، فإن ذبحه ليلا لم يجز ، وتصير  شاة لحم لا نسك ، وهو رواية عن أحمد  ، وهي ظاهر كلام الخرقي    . وذهب  الشافعي  ، وأصحابه : إلى جواز الذبح ليلا قال النووي    : وبه قال : أبو حنيفة  ، وإسحاق  ،  وأبو ثور  والجمهور وهو الأصح عن أحمد    . 

 وحجة من قال لا يجوز الذبح ليلا : أن الله خصصه بلفظ الأيام في قوله : في أيام معلومات قالوا : وذكر اليوم يدل على أن الليل ليس كذلك . 

 وحجة من أجازه : أن الأيام تطلق لغة على ما يشمل الليالي ، وتخصيصه بالأيام أحوط ، لمطابقة لفظ القرآن ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
وإذا علمت وقت نحر الهدي ، وأن الهدي نوعان : واجب ، وغير واجب ، وهو هدي التطوع ، فهذه تفاصيل أحكام كل منهما . 

 أما الهدي الواجب : فهو بالتقسيم الأول نوعان : 

 أحدهما : هدي واجب بالنذر ، وسيأتي الكلام عليه ، إن شاء الله في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وليوفوا نذورهم   [ 22 \ 29 ] ، وهدي واجب بغير النذر ، وهو أيضا ينقسم إلى قسمين : 

 [ ص: 121 ] أحدهما : الهدي المنصوص عليه . 

 والثاني : الهدي المسكوت عنه ، ولكن العلماء قاسوه على الهدي المنصوص عليه . 

 أما المنصوص عليه فهو أربعة أقسام : 

 الأول : هدي التمتع ، ويدخل فيه القران ; لأن الصحابة    - رضي الله عنهم - جاء عنهم التصريح ، بأن اسم التمتع في الآية صادق بالقران ، كما قدمناه واضحا عن  ابن عمر  ،  وعمران بن حصين  ، وغيرهما ، والصحابة  هم أعلم الناس بلغة العرب وبدلالة القرآن . 

 وهدي التمتع المذكور منصوص في قوله تعالى : فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج فما استيسر من الهدي   [ 2 \ 196 ] . 

 الثاني : دم الإحصار المنصوص عليه في قوله : فإن أحصرتم فما استيسر من الهدي   [ 2 \ 196 ] . 

 الثالث : دم جزاء الصيد المنصوص عليه بقوله تعالى : ومن قتله منكم متعمدا فجزاء مثل ما قتل من النعم يحكم به ذوا عدل منكم هديا بالغ الكعبة الآية [ 5 \ 95 ] . 

 الرابع : دم فدية الأذى المذكور في قوله : ففدية من صيام أو صدقة أو نسك   [ 2 \ 196 ] ، وهذه الدماء الأربعة اثنان منها على التخيير ، وهما : دم الفدية في قوله : ففدية من صيام أو صدقة أو نسك   [ 2 \ 196 ] كما قدمنا إيضاحه . والثاني : جزاء الصيد ، فهو على التخيير أيضا ، كما قدمنا إيضاحه مستوفى في الكلام على قوله : يحكم به ذوا عدل منكم هديا بالغ الكعبة أو كفارة طعام مساكين أو عدل ذلك صياما الآية [ 5 \ 95 ] . 

 وقد أوضحنا الكلام على التخيير فيهما غاية الإيضاح بما أغنى عن إعادته هنا  ، وواحد من الدماء الأربعة المذكورة على الترتيب إجماعا ، وهو دم التمتع  الشامل للقران ; لأن الله بين أنه على الترتيب بقوله : فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج فما استيسر من الهدي   [ 2 \ 196 ] ثم قال مبينا الترتيب : فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج وسبعة إذا رجعتم الآية [ 2 \ 196 ] . 

 والرابع : من الدماء المذكورة اختلف فيه ، فمن قال : له بدل عند العجز عنه  قال : هو على الترتيب ، ومن قال : لا بدل له فالأمر على قوله واضح ; لأنه  ليس هناك تعدد ،   [ ص: 122 ] يقتضي الترتيب أو عدمه ، وهذا القسم هو دم الإحصار وقد قدمنا الكلام عليه مستوفى في سورة " البقرة " في الكلام على قوله : فإن أحصرتم فما استيسر من الهدي   [ 2 \ 196 ] . 

 والحاصل : أن ثلاثة من الدماء الأربعة المذكورة ، قد قدمنا الكلام على كل  واحد منها ، بغاية الإيضاح ، والاستيفاء ، فدم الفدية قدمناه في مباحث آية "  الحج " التي هي : وأذن في الناس بالحج   [ 22 \ 27 ] . في جملة مسائل الحج ، التي ذكرنا في الكلام عليها . 

 ودم جزاء الصيد قد قدمنا الكلام عليه مستوفى في " المائدة " في الكلام على قوله تعالى : هديا بالغ الكعبة أو كفارة طعام مساكين أو عدل ذلك صياما   [ 5 \ 95 ] . 

 ودم الإحصار ، قد قدمنا الكلام عليه مستوفى في " البقرة " في الكلام على قوله : فإن أحصرتم فما استيسر من الهدي   . 

 وأما هدي التمتع ، فلم يتقدم لنا فيه إيضاح ، وسنبينه الآن . 

 أما التمتع بالعمرة فمعلوم أن كل من اعتمر في أشهر الحج ، ثم حل من عمرته ، ثم حج من عامه ، ولم يكن أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام  أنه متمتع . 

 وقد بينا أن الصحابة  بينوا أنه يشمل القران من حيث إن كلا منهما عمرة في أشهر الحج مع الحج ، وإن كان بين حقيقتيهما اختلاف كما هو واضح . 

 اعلم أولا : أن العلماء اشترطوا لوجوب هدي التمتع شروطا : 

 منها : ما هو مجمع عليه . 

 ومنها : ما هو مختلف فيه . 

 الأول : أن يعتمر في أشهر الحج ، فإن اعتمر في غير أشهر الحج ، لم يلزمه دم ; لأنه لم يجمع بين النسكين في أشهر الحج ، فلم يلزمه دم كالمفرد ، ولا يخفى سقوط قول  طاوس    : إنه متمتع ، كما لا يخفى سقوط قول الحسن    : إن من اعتمر بعد النحر فهو متمتع . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (358)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 123 إلى صـ 130*
*
*
*
*
*
 وقال ابن المنذر    : لا نعلم أحدا قال بواحد من هذين القولين : 

 قاله في " المغني " فإن أحرم بها في غير أشهر الحج ، ولكنه أتى بأفعالها في أشهر الحج ، ففي ذلك للعلماء قولان : 

 [ ص: 123 ] أحدهما : يجب عليه الدم نظرا إلى أفعال العمرة الواقعة في أشهر الحج . 

 والثاني : لا يجب عليه دم نظرا إلى وقوع الإحرام قبل أشهر الحج ، وهو نسك  لا تتم العمرة بدونه ، ولكليهما وجه من النظر ، ولا نص فيهما ، وممن قال  بأنه لا دم عليه ، وأنه غير متمتع  الإمام أحمد    . 

 قال في " المغني " : ونقل معنى ذلك عن جابر  ، وأبي عياض    . وهو قول إسحاق  ، وأحد قولي  الشافعي  ، وقال  طاوس    : عمرته في الشهر الذي يدخل فيه الحرم . وقال الحسن  ، والحكم  ،  وابن شبرمة  ،  والثوري  ،  والشافعي  في أحد قوليه : عمرته في الشهر الذي يطوف فيه . وقال عطاء    : عمرته في الشهر الذي يحل فيه ، وهو قول مالك    . وقال أبو حنيفة     : إن طاف للعمرة أربعة أشواط ، قبل أشهر الحج فليس بمتمتع ، وإن طاف  الأربعة في أشهر الحج ، فهو متمتع ; لأن العمرة صحت في أشهر الحج ، بدليل  أنه لو وطئ أفسدها ، فأشبه إذا أحرم بها في أشهر الحج . قاله في " المغني "  والله تعالى أعلم . 

 الشرط الثاني : أن يحج في نفس تلك السنة ، التي اعتمر في أشهر الحج منها   . أما إذا كان حجه في سنة أخرى : فلا دم عليه . 

 قال صاحب " المهذب " : وذلك لما روى  سعيد بن المسيب  قال  : كان أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يعتمرون في أشهر الحج فإذا  لم يحجوا من عامهم ذلك ، لم يهدوا ، قال : ولأن الدم إنما يجب لترك الإحرام  بالحج من الميقات ، وهذا لم يترك الإحرام بالحج من الميقات ، فإنه إن أقام  بمكة  صارت مكة  ميقاته ، وإن رجع إلى بلده ، وعاد فقد أحرم من الميقات . وقال النووي  في " الأثر المذكور " : المروي عن  ابن المسيب  حسن ، رواه البيهقي  بإسناد حسن ، ولا يخفى سقوط قول الحسن    : إنه متمتع وإن لم يحج من عامه . 

 الشرط الثالث : أن لا يعود إلى بلده ، أو ما يماثله في المسافة . وقال  بعضهم : يكفي في هذا الشرط أن يرجع إلى ميقاته فيحرم بالحج منه ، وبعضهم  يكتفي بمسافة القصر بعد العمرة ، ثم يحرم للحج من مسافة القصر . 

 والحاصل : أن الأئمة الأربعة متفقون على أن السفر بعد العمرة ، والإحرام بالحج من  منتهى ذلك السفر مسقط لدم التمتع ، إلا أنهم مختلفون في قدر المسافة ،  فمنهم من يقول : لا بد أن يرجع بعد العمرة في أشهر الحج إلى المحل الذي جاء  منه ، ثم ينشئ سفرا للحج ويحرم من الميقات . وبعضهم يقول : يكفيه أن يرجع  إلى بلده أو يسافر مسافة   [ ص: 124 ] مساوية  لمسافة بلده ، وبعضهم يكفي عنده سفر مسافة القصر ، وبعضهم يقول : يكفيه أن  يرجع لإحرام الحج إلى ميقاته ، وقد قدمنا أقوالهم مفصلة ، ودليلهم في ذلك  ما فهموه من قوله تعالى : ذلك لمن لم يكن أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام   [ 2 \ 196 ] قالوا : لا فرق بين حاضري المسجد الحرام  ،  وبين غيرهم ، إلا أن غيرهم ترفهوا بإسقاط أحد السفرين الذي هو السفر للحج ،  بعد السفر للعمرة ، وإن سافر للحج بعد العمرة زال السبب ، فسقط الدم  بزواله ، وعضدوا ذلك بآثار رووها ، عن عمر  وابنه - رضي الله عنهما - وقد قدمنا قولي العلماء في الشيء الذي ترجع إليه الإشارة في قوله : ذلك لمن لم يكن أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام   [ 2 \ 196 ] وناقشنا أدلتهما ، وبينا أنه على القول الذي يراه  البخاري    - رحمه الله - ومن وافقه : أن الإشارة راجعة إلى نفس التمتع وأن أهل مكة  لا  متعة لهم أصلا ، فلا دليل في الآية على أقوال الأئمة التي ذكرنا ، وعلى  القول الآخر أن الإشارة راجعة إلى حكم التمتع ، وهو لزوم ما استيسر من  الهدي والصوم عند العجز عنه ، لا نفس التمتع ، فاستدلال الأئمة بها على  الأقوال المذكورة له وجه من النظر كما ترى . 

 والحاصل أن استدلالهم بها إنما يصح على أحد التفسيرين في مرجع الإشارة في الآية ، وقد قدمنا الكلام على ذلك مستوفى . 

 والأحوط عندي : إراقة دم التمتع ، ولو سافر ؛ لعدم صراحة دلالة الآية في إسقاطه ، وللاحتمال الآخر الذي تمسك به  البخاري  والحنفية ، كما تقدم إيضاحه . وممن قال بذلك الحسن  ، واختاره ابن المنذر  لعموم الآية ، قاله في " المغني " . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 الشرط الرابع : أن يكون من غير حاضري المسجد الحرام  ، فأما إذا كان من حاضري المسجد الحرام  فلا دم عليه ; لقوله تعالى : ذلك لمن لم يكن أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام   . 

 وأظهر أقوال أهل العلم عندي في المراد بحاضري المسجد الحرام    : أنهم أهل الحرم  ومن بينه وبينه مسافة لا تقصر فيها الصلاة ; لأن المسجد الحرام  ، قد يطلق كثيرا ويراد به الحرم  كله . ومن على مسافة دون مسافة القصر ، فهو كالحاضر ، ولذا تسمى صلاته إن سافر من الحرم  ، إلى تلك المسافة صلاة حاضر ، فلا يقصرها ، لا صلاة مسافر ، حتى يشرع له قصرها فظهر دخوله في اسم حاضري المسجد الحرام  ، بناء على أن المراد به جميع الحرم  ، وهو الأظهر خلافا لمن خصه بمكة  ، ومن خصه بالحرم  ، ومن عممه في كل ما دون الميقات ،   [ ص: 125 ] وقد علمت أن هذا الشرط إنما يتمشى على أحد القولين في الآية . 

 الشرط الخامس : ما قال به بعض أهل العلم : من أنه يشترط نية التمتع بالحج إلى العمرة عند الإحرام بالعمرة    . قال : لأنه جمع بين عبادتين في وقت إحداهما ، فافتقر إلى نية الجمع  كالجمع بين الصلاتين ، وعلى الاشتراط المذكور فمحل نية التمتع هو وقت  الإحرام بالعمرة . 

 وقال بعضهم : له نية التمتع ، ما لم يفرغ من أعمال العمرة كالخلاف في وقت  نية الجمع بين الصلاتين فقال بعضهم : ينوي عند ابتداء الأولى منهما ، وقال  بعضهم : له نيته ما لم يفرغ من الصلاة الأولى ، هكذا قاله بعض أهل العلم ،  وعليه فلو اعتمر في أشهر الحج ، وهو لا ينوي الحج في تلك السنة ، ثم بعد الفراغ من العمرة بدا له أن يحج في تلك السنة ،  فلا دم تمتع عليه ، واشتراط النية المذكور عزاه صاحب " الإنصاف " للقاضي ،  وأكثر الحنابلة ، وحكى عدم الاشتراط بـ " قيل " ثم قال : واختاره " المصنف  " ، و " الشارح " ، وقدمه في " المحرر والفائق " ، والظاهر سقوط هذا الشرط  ، وأنه متى حج بعد أن اعتمر في أشهر الحج من تلك السنة فعليه الهدي ،  لظاهر عموم الآية الكريمة ، فتخصيصه بالنية تخصيص للقرآن ، بل دليل يجب  الرجوع إليه : ويؤيده أنهم يقولون : إن سبب وجوب الدم : أنه ترفه بإسقاط  سفر الحج ، وتلك العلة موجودة في هذه الصورة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 الشرط السادس : هو ما اشترطه بعض أهل العلم من كون الحج والعمرة المذكورين  عن شخص واحد ، كأن يعتمر بنفسه ويحج بنفسه ، وكل ذلك عن نفسه لا عن غيره  أو يحج شخص ، ويعتمر عن شخص واحد . أما إذا حج عن شخص ، واعتمر عن شخص آخر ، أو اعتمر عن شخص ، وحج عن نفسه ، أو اعتمر عن نفسه ، وحج عن شخص آخر ، فهل يلزم دم التمتع نظرا  إلى أن مؤدي النسكين شخص واحد أو لا يلزم نظرا إلى أن الحج وقع عن شخص  والعمرة وقعت عن شخص آخر فهو كما لو فعله شخصان فحج أحدهما ، واعتمر الآخر ،  وإذا فلا تمتع على أحدهما ، وكلاهما له وجه من النظر ، ومذهب  الشافعي  الذي عليه جمهور الشافعية     : هو عدم اشتراط هذا الشرط نظرا إلى اتحاد فاعل النسك ، ومقابله المرجوح  عدم وجوب الدم نظرا إلى أن الحج عن شخص ، والعمرة عن آخر ، ومذهب مالك  في هذا قريب من مذهب  الشافعي  في وجود الخلاف وترجيح عدم الاشتراط . 

 قال الشيخ المواق في شرح قول خليل  في مختصره ، في عدة شروط وجوب دم التمتع ، وفي شرط كونهما عن واحد تردد ، ما نصه : ذكر  ابن شاس  من الشروط التي يكون   [ ص: 126 ] بها متمتعا : أن يقع النسكان عن شخص واحد :  ابن عرفة  لا أعرف هذا ، بل في كتاب محمد  من اعتمر عن نفسه ، ثم حج من عامه عن غيره فتمتع . وقال الشيخ الحطاب  في شرحه لقول خليل  المذكور ما نصه : أشار بالتردد لتردد المتأخرين في النقل ، فالذي نقله صاحب النوادر وابن يونس  واللخمي  عدم اشتراط ذلك . وقال  ابن الحاجب    : الأشهر اشتراط كونهما عن واحد ، وحكى  ابن شاس  في ذلك قولين قال في " التوضيح " : لم يعزهما ولم يعين المشهور منهما ، ولم يحك صاحب النوادر وابن يونس  ، إلا ما وقع في الموازية أنه تمتع . انتهى . وقال في مناسكه بعد أن ذكر كلام  ابن الحاجب  خليل    : ولم أر في ابن يونس  وغيره ، إلا القول بوجوب الدم . 

 وقال  ابن عرفة    : وشرط ابن شاش  كونهما عن واحد ، ونقل ابن حاجب    : لا أعرفه ، بل في كتاب محمد  من  اعتمر عن نفسه ، ثم حج من عامه عن غيره متمتع فما ذكره المصنف من التردد  صحيح . لكن المعروف عدم اشتراط ذلك وعادته أن يشير بالتردد لما ليس فيه  ترجيح . 

 وقال ابن جماعة   الشافعي  في منسكه الكبير : لا يشترط أن يقع النسكان عن واحد عند جمهور الشافعية  ، وهو قول الحنفية ورواية  ابن المواز  ، عن مالك  ، وعلى ذلك جرى جماعة من أئمة المالكية منهم الباجي  ، والطرطوشي  ، ومن الشافعية  من شرط ذلك . وقال  ابن الحاجب    : إنه الأشهر من مذهب مالك  ، وتبع  ابن الحاجب  في اشتراط ذلك صاحب الجواهر ، وقوله : إنه الأشهر غير مسلم  ، فإن القرافي  في الذخيرة ذكر ما سوى هذا الشرط ، وقال : إن صاحب الجواهر زاد هذا الشرط ، ولم يعزه لغيره . انتهى كلام الحطاب  ، والظاهر من النقول التي نقلها أن عدم اشتراط كون النسكين عن واحد : هو المعروف في مذهب مالك  ، وهو كذلك ، ومذهب أحمد  قريب من مذهب مالك   والشافعي  ،  ففيه خلاف أيضا ، هل يشترط كون النسكين عن واحد أو لا يشترط ؟ وعدم  اشتراطه عليه الأكثر من الحنابلة ، وعزاه في " الإنصاف " لبعض الأصحاب ،  قال منهم المنصف ، والمجد  ، قاله : الزركشي  ، واقتصر عليه في الفروع ، وعزا مقابله لصاحب " التلخيص " ، وقد قدمنا في كلام ابن جماعة   الشافعي  أن  عدم اشتراط كون النسكين ، عن شخص واحد هو مذهب الحنفية أيضا ، فظهر أن  المشهور في المذاهب الأربعة عدم اشتراط هذا الشرط ، وقول من اشترطه له وجه  من النظر . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 الشرط السابع : أن يحل من العمرة قبل إحرامه بالحج ، فإن أحرم قبل حله منها صار   [ ص: 127 ] قارنا ، كما وقع لعائشة    - رضي الله عنها - في حجة الوداع على التحقيق كما تقدم إيضاحه . 
الشرط الثامن : هو ما اشترطه بعض أهل العلم من كونه لا يعد متمتعا ، حتى يحرم بالعمرة من الميقات ، فإن أحرم بها من دون الميقات صار غير متمتع ; لأنه كأنه من حاضري المسجد الحرام  ، ولا يخفى سقوط هذا الشرط . 

 قال صاحب " الإنصاف " : لما ذكر هذا الشرط ذكره أبو الفرج والحلواني  وجزم به ابن عقيل  في التذكرة ، وقدمه في الفروع . وقال القاضي وابن عقيل    : وجزم به في المستوعب والتلخيص والرعاية وغيرهم : إن بقي بينه وبين مكة  مسافة قصر ، فأحرم منه لم يلزمه دم المتعة ; لأنه من حاضري المسجد الحرام  ، بل دم مجاوزة الميقات . واختار المصنف والشارح وغيرهما ، أنه إذا أحرم بالعمرة من دون الميقات    : يلزمه دمان ، دم المتعة ودم الإحرام من دون الميقات ; لأنه لم يقم ولم  ينوها به ، وليس بساكن ، وردوا ما قاله القاضي . انتهى منه ، وهذا الأخير  هو الظاهر . والله تعالى أعلم . 

 وقال صاحب الإنصاف بعد كلامه هذا متصلا به . 

 قال المصنف والشارح : ولو أحرم الآفاقي بعمرة في غير أشهر الحج ثم أقام بمكة  واعتمر من التنعيم ،  فهو متمتع نص عليه ، وفي نصه على هذه الصورة تنبيه على إيجاب الدم في  الصورة الأولى بطريق الأولى . انتهى منه . ولا ينبغي أن يختلف في واحدة  منهما لدخولهما صريحا في عموم آية التمتع ، كما ترى . والعلم عند الله  تعالى . 

 واعلم أن من يعتد به من أهل العلم : أجمعوا على أن القارن يلزمه ما يلزم المتمتع من الهدي ، والصوم عند العجز عن الهدي ،  وقد قدمنا الروايات الصحيحة الثابتة عن بعض أجلاء الصحابة ، بأن القران  داخل في اسم التمتع ، وعلى هذا فهو داخل في عموم الآية ، وكلا النسكين فيه  تمتع لغة ; لأن التمتع من المتاع أو المتعة ، وهو الانتفاع أو النفع ومنه  قوله : 
**وقفت على قبر غريب بقفرة متاع قليل من حبيب مفارق* *

 جعل استئناسه بقبره متاعا لانتفاعه بذلك الاستئناس ، وكل من القارن  والمتمتع ، انتفع بإسقاط أحد السفرين وانتفع القارن عند الجمهور باندراج  أعمال العمرة في الحج . 

 وقال جماعة من أهل العلم : إن القران لم يدخل في عموم الآية بحسب مدلول لفظها ، وهو الأظهر ; لأن الغاية في قوله : فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج تدل على   [ ص: 128 ] ذلك  ، والذين قالوا هذا قالوا : هو ملحق به في حكمه ; لأنه في معناه . وعلى أن  القارن يلزمه ما يلزم المتمتع ، عامة العلماء ، منهم الأئمة الأربعة ، إلا  من شذ شذوذا لا عبرة به . وليس كل خلاف جاء معتبرا إلا خلافا له وجه من  النظر 

 قال في " الإنصاف " : وسأله - يعني  الإمام أحمد    - ابن مشيش     : القارن يجب عليه الدم وجوبا ؟ فقال : كيف يجب عليه وجوبا ، وإنما شبهوه  بالمتمتع ، قال في الفروع ، فتتوجه منه رواية لا يلزمه دم . انتهى منه . 

 ولا يخفى أن مذهب أحمد  مخالف لما زعموه رواية ، وأن القارن كالمتمتع في الحكم . وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : ولا نعلم في وجوب الدم على القارن خلافا إلا ما حكي عن داود  أنه لا دم عليه . وروي ذلك عن  طاوس    . وحكى ابن المنذر  أن ابن داود  لما دخل مكة  ، سئل عن القارن هل يجب عليه دم ؟ فقال : لا ، فجر برجله ، وهذا يدل على شهرة الأمر بينهم . انتهى منه . وذكر النووي  أن العبدري  حكى هذا القول ، عن الحسن بن علي بن سريج    . والتحقيق خلافه ، وأنه يلزمه ما يلزم المتمتع . 

 ومن النصوص الدالة على ذلك . حديث عائشة  المتفق عليه ، وفيه : " فدخل علينا يوم النحر بلحم بقر فقلت : ما هذا ؟ فقيل : نحر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن أزواجه   " متفق عليه . 

 قال المجد  في " المنتقى " : وفيه دليل على الأكل من دم القران   ; لأن عائشة  كانت قارنة . انتهى منه . وهو يدل على أن القارن عليه دم . والله أعلم . 

 ومن أصرح الأدلة في ذلك : ما رواه مسلم  في صحيحه ، عن جابر  بلفظ : " ذبح رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن عائشة  بقرة يوم النحر   " ومعلوم أنها كانت قارنة ، على التحقيق فتلك البقرة دم قران ، وذلك دليل على لزومه ، وما ذكره  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " ، من أنه روي عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : " من قرن بين حجه وعمرته فليهرق دما   " لم أعرف له أصلا ، والظاهر أنه لا يصح مرفوعا . والله تعالى أعلم . 

 وأكثر أهل العلم : على أن القارن إن كان أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام  ، أنه لا دم عليه ; لأنه متمتع أو في حكم المتمتع ، والله يقول : ذلك لمن لم يكن أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام   . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " ، وهو قول جمهور العلماء . وقال  ابن الماجشون    : عليه دم ; لأن الله تعالى أسقط الدم عن المتمتع ، وهذا ليس متمتعا ، وليس هذا بصحيح ، فإننا   [ ص: 129 ] ذكرنا  أنه متمتع ، وإن لم يكن متمتعا ، فهو مفرع عليه ، ووجوب الدم على القارن ،  إنما كان بمعنى النص على التمتع ، فلا يجوز أن يخالف الفرع أصله . انتهى  منه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : حاصل هذا الكلام أن القارن كالمتمتع في أن كلا منهما إن كان من حاضري المسجد الحرام  ، لا دم عليه ، وذكر صاحب " المغني " أن  ابن الماجشون  خالف  في ذلك ، وقال : عليه دم ، وله وجه قوي من النظر على قول الجمهور : أنه  يكفيه طواف واحد وسعي واحد لحجه وعمرته . فقد انتفع بإسقاط عمل أحد النسكين  ، ولزوم الدم في مقابل ذلك له وجه من النظر كما ترى . 

 وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : قال أصحابنا : ولا يجب على حاضري المسجد الحرام  دم القران ، كما لا يجب على المتمتع ، هذا هو المذهب ، وبه قطع الجمهور . وحكى الحناطي  والرافعي  وجها : أنه يلزمه . انتهى محل الغرض منه . وهذا الوجه عند الشافعية هو قول  ابن الماجشون  من المالكية ، كما ذكره صاحب " المغني " ، ومذهب مالك  ، وأصحابه ، كمذهب  الشافعي  وأحمد  ، في أن القارن إن كان من حاضري المسجد الحرام  ، لا دم عليه ، وحاضروا المسجد عند مالك  وأصحابه أهل مكة  ، وذي طوى . 

 قال الشيخ الحطاب  في شرحه لقول خليل  في مختصره : وشرط دمهما عدم إقامته بمكة  أو ذي طوى    . . . إلخ ، ما نصه : وذو طوى هو ما بين الثنية التي يهبط منها إلى مقبرة مكة  المسماة بالمعلاة ، والثنية الأخرى التي إلى جهة الزاهر وتسمى عند أهل مكة  بين الحجونين انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 وقد قدمنا أن مذهب أبي حنيفة  ، وأصحابه أن أهل مكة  ونحوهم ممن دون الميقات : لا تشرع لهم العمرة أصلا فلا تمتع لهم ولا قران ، بناء على رجوع الإشارة في قوله : ذلك لمن لم يكن أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام  لنفس  التمتع ، كما تقدم إيضاحه ، مع أنهم يقولون : إنهم إن تمتعوا أو قرنوا  أساءوا وانعقد إحرامهم ، ولزمهم دم الجبر ، وهذا الدم عندهم دم جناية لا  يأكل صاحبه منه ، بخلاف دم التمتع والقران من غير حاضري المسجد الحرام  ، فهو عندهم دم نسك ، يجوز لصاحبه الأكل منه ، ونقل بعض الحنفية عن  ابن عمر   وابن عباس  ، وابن الزبير  أن أهل مكة  لا متعة لهم . وقد قدمنا أنه رأي  البخاري    . 

 واعلم أنا قدمنا أن من شروط وجوب دم التمتع : ألا يرجع بعد العمرة إلى  بلده أو مسافة مثله ، أو يسافر مسافة القصر على ما بينا هناك من أقوال  الأئمة في ذلك ، وأردنا أن   [ ص: 130 ] نذكر هنا حكم القارن  إذا أتى بأفعال العمرة ، ثم رجع إلى بلده ، ثم حج من عامه ، أو سافر مسافة  القصر ، ثم أحرم بالحج من الميقات ، هل يسقط عنه الدم بذلك كالتمتع أو لا ؟ . ومذهب أبي حنيفة  أن الدم لا يسقط عنه برجوعه إلى بلده بعد إتيانه بأفعال العمرة ، إن رجع وحج ; لأنه لم يزل قارنا . 

 وقال صاحب " الإنصاف " في الكلام على القارن : لا يلزم الدم حاضري المسجد الحرام  ، كما قال المصنف : وقاله في الفروع وغيره ، وقال : والقياس أنه لا يلزم من سافر سفر قصر أو إلى الميقات ، إن قلنا به ، كظاهر مذهب  الشافعي  ، وكلامهم يقتضي لزومه ; لأن اسم القران باق بعد السفر ، بخلاف التمتع انتهـى منه . 

 وحاصل كلامه أن ظاهر كلام الحنابلة أن السفر بعد وصول مكة  ، لا يسقط دم القران ، وأن مقتضى القياس أنه يسقطه إلحاقا له بالتمتع ، وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : لو دخل القارن مكة  قبل يوم عرفة  ، ثم عاد إلى الميقات  ، فالمذهب : أنه لا دم عليه في الإملاء ، وقطع به كثيرون أو الأكثرون ، وصححه الحناطي  وآخرون  . وقال إمام الحرمين : إن قلنا المتمتع إذا أحرم بالحج ثم عاد إليه لا  يسقط عنه الدم فهنا أولى ، وإلا فوجهان : والفرق أن اسم القران لا يزول  بالعود ، بخلاف التمتع ، ولو أحرم بالعمرة من الميقات ، ودخل مكة  ، ثم رجع إلى الميقات قبل طوافه فأحرم بالحج ، فهو قارن . 

 قال الدارمي  في آخر باب الفوات : إن قلنا إذا أحرم بهما جميعا ، ثم رجع سقط الدم فهنا أولى ، وإلا فوجهان . انتهى منه . 

 وظاهر كلام خليل  في مختصره المالكي أن السفر لا يسقط دم القران والحاصل : أنا بينا اختلاف أهل العلم في السفر بعد أفعال العمرة أو بعد دخول مكة  ، هل يسقط دم القران أو لا ؟ وبينا قول صاحب " الإنصاف " أن سقوطه بالسفر ، هو مقتضى قياسه على التمتع . 

 وأقرب الأقوال عندي للصواب أن دم القران لا يسقطه السفر ، وقد بينا أن  الأحوط عندنا أن دم التمتع لا يسقطه السفر ; لتصريح القرآن بوجوب الهدي على  المتمتع ، وعدم صراحة الآية في سقوطه بالسفر . وقد ذكرنا أن لزوم الدم  للقارن الذي هو من حاضري المسجد الحرام  له وجه من النظر ; لأنه اكتفى عن النسكين بعمل أحدهما على قول الجمهور ، كما تقدم . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (359)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 131 إلى صـ 138*
*
*
*
 [ ص: 131 ] وأظهر قولي أهل العلم عندنا أن المكي إذا أراد الإحرام بالقران ، أحرم به من مكة    ; لأنه يخرج في حجه إلى عرفة  ، فيجمع بين الحل والحرم ، خلافا لمن قال : يلزم المكي إنشاء إحرامه من أدنى الحل وكذلك الآفاقي ، إذا كان في مكة  ، وأراد أن يحرم قارنا ، فالأظهر أنه يحرم بالقران من مكة  ، خلافا لمن قال : يحرم به من أدنى الحل لما بينا . والعلم عند الله تعالى .
وإذا عرفت الشروط التي بها يجب دم التمتع والقران ، فاعلم أنا أردنا هنا أن نبين ما يجزئ فيه ،   فالتحقيق أنه ما تيسر من الهدي ، وأقله شاة تجزئ ضحية ، وأعلاه بدنة ،   وأوسطه بقرة ، والتحقيق أن سبع بدنة أو بقرة يكفي ، فلو اشترك سبعة من   المتمتعين في بدنة أو بقرة وذبحوها أجزأت عنهم ، للنصوص الصحيحة الدالة على   ذلك ; كحديث جابر الثابت في الصحيح قال : " أمرنا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن نشترك في الإبل والبقر كل سبعة منا في بدنة   " وفي لفظ لمسلم  قال : " اشتركنا مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الحج والعمرة كل سبعة منا في بدنة " ، فقال رجل لجابر    : أيشترك في البقرة ما يشترك في الجزور ؟ فقال : ما هي إلا من البدن   . 

 قال مسلم  في صحيحه : حدثنا  قتيبة بن سعيد  ، حدثنا مالك    ( ح ) ، وحدثنا يحيى بن يحيى    . واللفظ له ، قال : قرأت على مالك  عن أبي الزبير  ، عن  جابر بن عبد الله    - رضي الله عنهما - قال : " نحرنا مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عام الحديبية  البدنة عن سبعة والبقرة عن سبعة   " . وفي لفظ لمسلم  عن جابر  قال : " خرجنا   مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مهلين بالحج ، فأمرنا رسول الله -   صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن نشترك في الإبل والبقر ، كل سبعة منا في بدنة   " وفي لفظ له عنه أيضا ، قال : " حججنا مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فنحرنا البعير عن سبعة والبقرة عن سبعة   " . وفي لفظ له عنه أيضا قال : " اشتركنا مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الحج والعمرة ، كل سبعة في بدنة " فقال رجل لجابر    : أيشترك في البدنة ما يشترك في الجزور ؟ قال : ما هي إلا من البدن ، وحضر جابر  الحديبية  ،   قال : " نحرنا يومئذ سبعين بدنة اشتركنا كل سبعة في بدنة " . وفي لفظ له   عنه ، وهو يحدث عن حجة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " فأمرنا إذا أحللنا أن نهدي ويجتمع النفر منا في الهدية   " ; وذلك حين أمرهم أن يحلوا من حجهم في هذا الحديث . وفي لفظ له عنه أيضا قال : " كنا نتمتع مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فنذبح البقرة ، عن سبعة نشترك فيها   " . انتهى محل الغرض من صحيح مسلم    . 

 وهذه الروايات الصحيحة تدل : على أن دم التمتع يكفي فيه الاشتراك بالسبع   في بدنة ، أو بقرة ، ويدل على أن ذلك داخل فيما استيسر من الهدي . أما   الشاة والبدنة كاملة   [ ص: 132 ] فإجزاء كل منهما لا إشكال فيه . وقال  البخاري  في صحيحه : حدثنا  إسحاق بن منصور  ، أخبرنا النضر  ، أخبرنا شعبة  ، حدثنا  أبو جمرة  قال : سألت  ابن عباس      - رضي الله عنهما - عن المتعة ؟ فأمرني بها ، وسألته عن الهدي فقال :   فيها جزور أو بقرة ، أو شاة ، أو شرك في دم   . الحديث . فقوله : أو شرك في   دم : يعني به ما بينته الروايات المذكورة الصحيحة . عن جابر  أن البدنة والبقرة كلتاهما تكفي عن سبعة من المتمتعين ، وقال ابن حجر  في شرح هذا الحديث : وهذا موافق لما رواه مسلم  عن جابر  قال : " خرجنا مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مهلين بالحج فأمرنا أن نشترك في الإبل والبقر كل سبعة منا في بدنة   " ، ثم قال وبهذا قال  الشافعي  والجمهور ، سواء كان الهدي تطوعا أو واجبا ، وسواء كانوا كلهم متقربين بذلك ، أو كان بعضهم يريد التقرب ، وبعضهم يريد اللحم . وعن أبي حنيفة    : يشترط في الاشتراط أن يكونوا كلهم متقربين بالهدي ، وعن زفر  مثله بزيادة : أن تكون أسبابهم واحدة ، وعن داود  وبعض المالكية : يجوز في هدي التطوع ، دون الواجب ، وعن مالك    : لا يجوز مطلقا انتهى منه . 

 والتحقيق أن سبع البدنة وسبع البقرة كل واحد منهما يقوم مقام الشاة ، ويدخل في عموم : فما استيسر من الهدي ، والروايات الصحيحة التي ذكرنا حجة على كل من خالف ذلك كمالك  ومن وافقه ، وما احتج به  إسماعيل القاضي  لمالك  ، من أن الاشتراك في الهدي ، لا يصح من أن حديث جابر  ، إنما كان بالحديبية  ، حيث كانوا محصرين . وأن حديث  ابن عباس  خالف فيه  أبو جمرة  عنه ثقات أصحابه ، فرووا عنه أن ما استيسر من الهدي : شاة ، ثم ساق ذلك عنهم بأسانيد صحيحة مردودة . أما دعوى أن حديث جابر  إنما كان بالحديبية  ، حيث كانوا محصرين ، فهي مردودة ، بما ثبت في الروايات الصحيحة في مسلم  التي   سقناها بألفاظها : أنهم اشتركوا الاشتراك المذكور معه - صلى الله عليه   وسلم - أيضا في حجه ، ولا شك أن المراد بحجه حجة الوداع ; لأنه لم يحج بعد   الهجرة حجة غيرها . وفي بعض الروايات الصحيحة ، عند مسلم  التي سقناها بألفاظها آنفا التصريح بوقوع الاشتراك في الحجة المذكورة ، كما هو واضح من ألفاظ مسلم  التي ذكرناها . وأما دعوى مخالفة  أبي جمرة  في ذكره الاشتراك المذكور ثقات أصحاب  ابن عباس  ، فهي مردودة أيضا ، بما ذكره ابن حجر  في " الفتح " ، حيث قال : وليس بين رواية  أبي جمرة  ، ورواية غيره منافاة ; لأنه زاد عليهم ذكر الاشتراك ، ووافقهم على ذكر الشاة ، وإنما أراد  ابن عباس  بالاقتصار على الشاة الرد على من زعم اختصاص الهدي بالإبل والبقر . وذلك واضح فيما سنذكره بعد هذا ، إلى   [ ص: 133 ] أن قال : وبهذا تجتمع الأخبار ، وهو أولى من الطعن في رواية من أجمع العلماء على توثيقه ، وهو  أبو جمرة الضبعي    . وقد روي عن  ابن عمر  أنه كان لا يرى التشريك ، ثم رجع عن ذلك لما بلغته السنة ، وذكر ابن حجر  رجوع  ابن عمر  عن ذلك ، عن أحمد  بسنده من طريق  الشعبي  ، عن  ابن عمر    . 

 وأظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي أن البدنة لا تجزئ عن أكثر من سبعة ، وذكر ابن حجر  في " الفتح " ، عن  سعيد بن المسيب  في إحدى الروايتين عنه : أنها تجزئ عن عشرة . قال : وبه قال  إسحاق بن راهويه  ،  وابن خزيمة  من الشافعية . واحتج لذلك في صحيحه ، وقواه واحتج له  ابن خزيمة  بحديث  رافع بن خديج    : " أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قسم فعدل عشرا من الغنم ببعير   " ، الحديث . وهو في الصحيحين . 

 وأجمعوا على أن الشاة : لا يصح الاشتراك فيها ، وقوله : " أو شاة " هو قول جمهور العلماء . ورواه  الطبري   وابن أبي حاتم  بأسانيد صحيحة عنهم ، ورويا بإسناد قوي عن  القاسم بن محمد  ، عن عائشة  ،  وابن عمر    : أنهما كانا لا يريان ( فما استيسر من الهدي   ) : إلا من الإبل والبقر ، ووافقهما القاسم  ، وطائفة . قال  إسماعيل القاضي  في الأحكام له : أظن أنهم ذهبوا إلى ذلك لقوله تعالى : والبدن جعلناها لكم من شعائر الله   [ 22 \ 36 ] فذهبوا إلى تخصيص ما يقع عليه اسم البدن ، قال : ويرد هذا قوله تعالى : هديا بالغ الكعبة   [ 5 \ 95 ] وأجمع المسلمون على أن في الظبي شاة ، فوقع عليها اسم هدي . 

 قلت : قد احتج بذلك  ابن عباس  ، فأخرج  الطبري  بإسناد صحيح إلى عبد الله بن عبيد بن عمير  قال : قال  ابن عباس      : الهدي شاة . فقيل له في ذلك ، فقال : أنا أقرأ عليكم من كتاب الله ما   تقرون به ، ما في الظبي ؟ قالوا : شاة ، قال : فإن الله يقول : هديا بالغ الكعبة   . اهـ من فتح الباري . 

 وقد قدمنا في سورة " البقرة " : أنه ثبت في الصحيحين ، عن عائشة  أنها قالت : " أهدى - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مرة غنما   " ، وهو نص صحيح عنها صريح في تسمية الغنم هديا كما ترى . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر لي أنه هو الصواب في هدي   التمتع ، الذي نص الله في كتابه على أنه ما استيسر من الهدي : أنه شاة ،  أو  بدنة ، أو بقرة . ويكفي في ذلك سبع البدنة وسبع البقرة ، عن المتمتع   الواحد ، وتكفي البدنة عن سبعة متمتعين لثبوت الروايات الصحيحة بذلك ، ولم   يقم من كتاب الله ، ولا سنة نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نص   [ ص: 134 ] صريح في محل النزاع يقاومها ، ورواية جابر  أن البدنة تكفي في الهدي ، عن سبعة أخص في محل النزاع من حديث  رافع بن خديج    : " أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - جعل البعير في القسمة يعدل عشرا من الغنم   " ; لأن هذا في القسمة ، وحديث جابر  في خصوص الهدي ، والأخص في محل النزاع مقدم على الأعم ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 ومما يوضح ذلك ما ذكره ابن حجر  في " الفتح " في شرح حديث رافع  المذكور ، وقد أورده  البخاري  في كتاب الذبائح ، عن  رافع بن خديج  بلفظ ، قال : " كنا مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بذي الحليفة  فأصبنا   إبلا وغنما ، وكان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في أخريات الناس فعجلوا   فنصبوا القدور ، فدفع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إليهم فأمر بالقدور   فأكفئت ، ثم قسم فعدل عشرا من الغنم ببعير فند منها بعير   " ، الحديث . 

 ونص كلام ابن حجر  في  هذا الحديث : وهذا  محمول على أن هذا كان قيمة الغنم إذ ذاك ، فلعل الإبل  كانت قليلة ، أو  نفيسة ، والغنم كانت كثيرة ، أو هزيلة بحيث كانت قيمة  البعير عشر شياه ،  ولا يخالف ذلك القاعدة في الأضاحي ، من أن البعير يجزئ  عن سبع شياه ; لأن  ذلك هو الغالب في قيمة الشاة والبعير المعتدلين . وأما  هذه القسمة ، فكانت  واقعة عين ، فيحتمل أن يكون التعديل لما ذكر من نفاسة  الإبل ، دون الغنم .  

 وحديث جابر  عند مسلم  صريح في الحكم ، حيث قال فيه : " أمرنا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن نشترك في الإبل والبقر ، كل سبعة منا في بدنة   " والبدنة تطلق على الناقة ، والبقرة . 

 وأما حديث  ابن عباس    : " كنا مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في سفر فحضر الأضحى فاشتركنا في البقرة تسعة ، وفي البدنة عشرة   " فحسنه الترمذي  وصححه  ابن حبان  ، وعضده بحديث  رافع بن خديج  هذا   . والذي يتحرر في هذا أن الأصل أن البعير بسبع ما لم يعرض عارض من نفاسة ،   ونحوها ، فيتغير الحكم بحسب ذلك ، وبهذا تجتمع الأخبار الواردة في ذلك ،   ثم الذي يظهر من القسمة المذكورة ، أنها وقعت فيما عدا ما طبخ وأريق من   الإبل والغنم ، التي كانوا غنموها ، ويحتمل إن كانت الواقعة تعددت أن تكون   القصة التي ذكرها  ابن عباس  ، أتلف فيها اللحم لكونه كان قطع للطبخ ، والقصة التي في حديث رافع  طبخت   الشياه صحاحا مثلا ، فلما أريق مرقها ضمت إلى الغنم لتقسم ، ثم يطبخها من   وقعت في سهمه ، ولعل هذا هو النكتة في انحطاط قيمة الشياه ، عن العادة ،   والله أعلم . انتهى كلام ابن حجر    . 

 [ ص: 135 ] وكون اللحم رد ليطبخه من وقع في سهمه مرة أخرى ، غير ظاهر عندي ، والله أعلم . 

 وحديث رافع  المذكور : أخرجه أيضا مسلم  في كتاب : الصيد والذبائح ، ولفظ المراد منه عن رافع  قال : " كنا مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بذي الحليفة  من تهامة  فأصبنا غنما وإبلا فعجل القوم فأغلوا بها القدور فأمر بها فكفئت ، ثم عدل عشرا من الغنم بجزور   " . 

 والحاصل أن أخص شيء في محل النزاع وأصرحه فيه ، وأوضحه فيه حديث جابر  ، الذي ذكرنا روايته عند مسلم    . أما حديث رافع  ، فهو في قسمة الغنيمة لا في الهدي . وأما حديث  ابن عباس  ، فظاهره أنه في الضحايا ، وعلى كل حال : فحديث جابر  أصح   منه ، فالذي يظهر أن المتمتع يكفيه سبع بدنة ، وأن النص الصريح الوارد   بذلك ينبغي تقديمه ، على أنه يكفيه عشر بدنة ، وقد رأيت أدلة القولين .   والعلم عند الله تعالى .
فإذا علمت أقوال أهل العلم في تعيين القدر المجزئ في هدي التمتع ، والقران ، وأن أظهر الأقوال أن أقله شاة ، أو سبع بدنة أو بقرة ، وأن إجزاء البدنة الكاملة ، لا نزاع فيه . 

 فاعلم أن أهل العلم اختلفوا في وقت وجوبه ، ووقت نحره ، وهذه تفاصيل أقوالهم وأدلتها ، وما يرجحه الدليل منها . 

 أما مذهب مالك  فالتحقيق  فيه أن هدي التمتع  والقران لا يجب وجوبا تاما إلا يوم النحر بعد رمي جمرة  العقبة ; لأن ذبحه  في ذلك الوقت هو الذي فعله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقال :  " لتأخذوا عني مناسككم     " ، ولذا لو مات المتمتع يوم النحر ، قبل رمي جمرة العقبة ، لا يلزم   إخراج هدي التمتع من تركته ; لأنه لم يتم وجوبه ، وهذا هو الصحيح المشهور   في مذهب مالك  ، وقد كنت قلت في نظمي في فروع مالك  ، وفي الفرائض على مقتضى مذهبه في الكلام على ما يخرج من تركة الميت ، قبل ميراث الورثة بعد أن ذكرت قضاء ديونه : 


**وأتبعن دينه بهدي تمتع إن مات بعد الرمي* *

 واعلم أن قول من قال من المالكية : إنه يجب بإحرام الحج ، وأنه يجزئ قبله كما هو ظاهر قول خليل  في مختصره ، الذي قال في ترجمته مبينا لما به الفتوى : ودم التمتع يجب بإحرام الحج ، وأجزأ قبله ، قد اغتر به بعض من لا تحقيق عنده بالمذهب المالكي ، والتحقيق أن الوجوب عندهم برمي جمرة العقبة ، وبه جزم ابن رشد  وابن العربي  ، وصاحب   [ ص: 136 ] الطراز  وابن عرفة  ، قال  ابن عرفة    : سمع ابن القاسم    : إن مات ، يعني المتمتع قبل رمي جمرة العقبة ، فلا دم عليه . 

ابن رشد    : لأنه إنما يجب في الوقت ، الذي يتعين فيه نحره ، وهو بعد رمي جمرة العقبة ، فإن مات قبله لم يجب عليه . 

 ابن عرفة    : قلت : ظاهره لو مات يوم النحر قبل رميه : لم يجب ، وهو خلاف نقل النوادر ، عن كتاب محمد  عن ابن القاسم  ، وعن سماع عيسى    : من مات يوم النحر ، ولم يرم فقد لزمه الدم ، ثم قال  ابن عرفة    : فقول  ابن الحاجب    : يجب بإحرام الحج يوهم وجوبه على من مات قبل وقوفه ، ولا أعلم في سقوطه خلافا . 

 ولعبد الحق ، عن ابن الكاتب  ، عن بعض أصحابنا : من مات بعد وقوفه ، فعليه الدم . انتهى من الحطاب    . 

 فأصح الأقوال الثلاثة ، وهو المشهور : أنه لا يجب على من مات ، إلا إذا   كان موته بعد رمي جمرة العقبة ، وفيه قول بلزومه ، إن مات يوم النحر قبل   الرمي ، وأضعفها أنه يلزمه ، إن مات بعد الوقوف بعرفة    . أما لو مات قبل الوقوف بعرفة  ،   فلم يقل أحد بوجوب الدم عليه من عامة المالكية ، وقول من قال منهم : إنه   يجب بإحرام الحج لا يتفرع عليه من الأحكام شيء ، إلا جواز إشعاره وتقليده ،   وعليه فلو أشعره ، أو قلده قبل إحرام الحج ، كان هدي تطوع ، فلا يجزئ عن   هدي التمتع ، فلو قلده ، وأشعره بعد إحرام الحج أجزأه ; لأنه قلده بعد   وجوبه : أي بعد انعقاد الوجوب في الجملة ، وعن ابن القاسم    : أنه لو قلده وأشعره قبل إحرام الحج ، ثم أخر ذبحه إلى وقته : أنه يجزئه عن هدي التمتع ، وعليه فالمراد بقول خليل      : وأجزأ قبله أي : أجزأ الهدي الذي تقدم تقليده ، وإشعاره على إحرام  الحج  هذا هو المعروف عند عامة علماء المالكية . فمن ظن أن المجزئ هو نحره  قبل  إحرام الحج ، أو بعده قبل وقت النحر . فقد غلط غلطا فاحشا . 

 قال الشيخ المواق  في شرحه قول خليل    " وأجزأ قبله " ما نصه :  ابن عرفة  يجزئ تقليده ، وإشعاره بعد إحرام حجه ، ويجوز أيضا قبله على قول ابن القاسم    . انتهى منه . 

 وقال الشيخ الحطاب  في شرحه لقول خليل  في مختصره : ودم التمتع يجب بإحرام الحج وأجزأ قبله ما نصه : 

 فإن قلت : إذا كان هدي التمتع إنما ينحر بمنى  ، إن وقف به بعرفة  ، أو بمكة  بعد ذلك على ما سيأتي فما فائدة الوجوب هنا ؟ 

 [ ص: 137 ] قلت  : يظهر في جواز تقليده ،  وإشعاره بعد الإحرام بالحج ، وذلك أنه لو لم يجب  الهدي حينئذ مع كونه  يتعين بالتقليد ، لكان تقليده إذ ذاك قبل وجوبه ، فلا  يجزئ إلا إذا قلد  بعد كمال الأركان . 

 وقال الشيخ الحطاب  أيضا : والحاصل أن دم التمتع والقران ، يجوز تقليدهما قبل وجوبهما على قول ابن القاسم  ، ورواية عن مالك  ،   وهو الذي مشى عليه المصنف . فإذا علم ذلك فلم يبق للحكم بوجوب دم التمتع   بإحرام الحج فائدة تعم على القول بأنه لا يجزئه ما قلده قبل الإحرام بالحج   تظهر ثمرة الوجوب في ذلك ، ويكون المعنى : أنه يجب بإحرام الحج ، وجوبا  غير  متحتم ; لأنه معرض للسقوط بالموت ، والفوات ، فإذا رمى جمرة العقبة  تحتم  الوجوب ، فلا يسقط بالموت . كما نقول في كفارة الظهار ، أنها تجب  بالعود  وجوبا غير متحتم بمعنى أنها تسقط بموت الزوجة وطلاقها فإن وطئ تحتم  الوجوب  ولزمت الكفارة ، ولو ماتت الزوجة ، أو طلقها إلى أن قال : بل تقدم  في كلام ابن عبد السلام  في شرح المسألة الأولى أن هدي التمتع إنما ينحر بمنى  ، إن وقف به بعرفة  ، أو بمكة  بعد ذلك إلى آخره ، وهو يدل : على أنه لا يجزئ نحره قبل ذلك والله أعلم ، ونصوص أهل المذهب شاهدة لذلك . 

 قال  القاضي عبد الوهاب  في المعونة : ولا يجوز نحر هدي التمتع والقران ، قبل يوم النحر ، خلافا  للشافعي    ; لقوله تعالى : ولا تحلقوا رءوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله   [ 2 \ 196 ] ، وقد ثبت أن الحلق ، لا يجوز قبل يوم النحر ، فدل على أن الهدي ، لم يبلغ محله إلا يوم النحر ، وله نحو ذلك في شرح الرسالة . وقال في " التلقين " : الواجب لكل واحد من التمتع والقران هدي ينحره بمنى  ، ولا يجوز تقديمه قبل فجر يوم النحر ، وله مثله في مختصر عيون المجالس ، ثم قال الحطاب  رحمه الله : فلا يجوز الهدي عند مالك  ، حتى يحل ، وهو قول أبي حنيفة  وجوزه  الشافعي    : من حين يحرم بالحج . واختلف قوله فيما بعد التحلل من العمرة قبل الإحرام بالحج . 

 ودليلنا أن الهدي متعلق بالتحلل ، وهو المفهوم من قوله تعالى : ولا تحلقوا رءوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله انتهى منه . وكلام علماء المالكية بنحو هذا كثير معروف . 

 والحاصل : أنه لا يجوز ذبح دم التمتع والقران عند مالك  وعامة أصحابه قبل يوم النحر ، وفيه قول ضعيف بجوازه بعد الوقوف بعرفة  ، وهو لا يعول عليه ، وأن قولهم : أنه   [ ص: 138 ] يجب بإحرام الحج ، لا فائدة فيه إلا جواز إشعار الهدي وتقليده بعد إحرام الحج ، لا شيء آخر ، فما نقل عن عياض  وغيره   من المالكية مما يدل على جواز نحره قبل يوم النحر كله غلط . إما من تصحيف   الإشعار والتقليد وجعل النحر بدل ذلك غلطا ، وإما من الغلط في فهم المراد   عند علماء المالكية ، كما لا يخفى على من عنده علم بالمذهب المالكي ،  فاعرف  هذا التحقيق ، ولا تغتر بغيره . 

 ومذهب  الإمام أحمد  في وقت وجوبه فيه خلاف ، فقيل : وقت وجوبه هو وقت الإحرام بالحج . قال في " المغني " : وهو قول أبي حنيفة  ،  والشافعي    ; لأن الله تعالى قال : فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج فما استيسر من الهدي   [ 2 \ 196 ] ، وهذا قد فعل ذلك ، ولأن ما جعل غاية فوجود أوله كاف ; كقوله تعالى : ثم أتموا الصيام إلى الليل   [ 3 \ 187 ] ، إلى أن قال : وعنه أنه يجب إذا وقف بعرفة    . قال : وهو قول مالك  واختيار   القاضي ، ووجه في المغني هذا القول بأنه قبل الوقوف لا يعلم أيتم حجه أو   لا ; لأنه قد يعرض له الفوات ، فلا يكون متمتعا ، فلا يجب عليه دم ، وذكر   عن عطاء  وجوبه برمي جمرة العقبة . 

 وعن أبي الخطاب  يجب إذا طلع فجر يوم النحر ، ثم قال في " المغني " : فأما وقت إخراجه فيوم النحر ، وبه قال : مالك  ، وأبو حنيفة    : لأن ما قبل يوم النحر لا يجوز فيه ذبح الأضحية ، فلا يجوز فيه ذبح هدي التمتع ، ثم قال : وقال أبو طالب    : سمعت أحمد  قال في الرجل يدخل مكة  في شوال ، ومعه هدي قال : ينحر بمكة  ، وإن قدم قبل العشر ينحره لا يضيع أو يموت أو يسرق . وكذلك قال عطاء    : وإن قدم في العشر لم ينحره حتى ينحره بمنى    ; لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه قدموا في العشر ، فلم ينحروا ، حتى نحروا بمنى  ، ومن جاء قبل ذلك نحره عن عمرته ، وأقام على إحرامه ، وكان قارنا . انتهى محل الغرض منه . وسترى ما يرد هذا إن شاء الله تعالى . 

 وقال صاحب " الإنصاف " : يلزم دم التمتع ، والقران بطلوع فجر يوم النحر على   الصحيح من المذهب ، وجزم به القاضي في الخلاف ، ورد ما نقل عنه خلافه  إليه  وجزم به في البلغة ، وقدمه في " الهداية " و " المستوعب " و "  الخلاصة " ،  و " التلخيص " ، و " الفروع " ، و " الرعايتين " ، و "  الحاويين " ، وعنه  يلزم الدم إذا أحرم بالحج ، وأطلقهما في المذهب ، و "  مسبوك الذهب " وعنه  يلزم الدم بالوقوف وذكره المصنف والشارح اختيار القاضي  . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (360)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 139 إلى صـ 146

**

 [ ص: 139 ] قال الزركشي    : ولعله في المجرد وأطلقها والتي قبلها في الكافي ، ولم يذكر غيرها ، وكذا قال في " المغني " و " الشرح " ، وقال  ابن الزاغوني  في   " الواضح " : يجب دم القران بالإحرام . قال في " الفروع " : كذا قال ،   وعنه يلزم بإحرام العمرة لنية التمتع ، إذ قال في " الفروع " : ويتوجه أن   يبني عليها ، ما إذا مات بعد سبب الوجوب ، يخرج عنه من تركته . 

 وقال بعض الأصحاب : فائدة الروايات إذا تعذر الدم ، وأراد الانتقال إلى   الصوم ، فمتى يثبت العذر فيه الروايات ، ثم قال في " الإنصاف " : هذا الحكم   المتقدم في لزوم الدم . وأما وقت ذبحه فجزم في " الهداية " ، و " المذهب "   ، و " مسبوك الذهب " ، و " المستوعب " ، و " الخلاصة " ، و " الهادي " ، و   " التلخيص " ، و " البلغة " ، و " الرعايتين " ، و " الحاويين " وغيرهم :   أنه لا يجوز ذبحه قبل وجوبه . 

 قال في " الفروع " : وقال القاضي وأصحابه : لا يجوز قبل فجر يوم النحر ،   ثم ذكر صاحب " الإنصاف " ، عن بعضهم ما يدل على جواز ذبحه قبل ذلك ، وذكر   رده ، ورده الذي ذكر هو الصحيح . 

 ومن جملة ما رده به فعل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه ; لأنهم لم   يذبحوا قبل يوم النحر قارنهم ومتمتعهم جميعا ، ثم قال : وقد جزم في "   المحرر " ، و " النظم " ، و " الحاوي " ، و " الفائق " وغيرهم أن وقت دم   المتعة والقران وقت دم الأضحية على ما يأتي في بابه ، ثم قال : واختار أبو الخطاب  في الانتصار " يجوز له نحره بإحرام العمرة ، وأنه أولى من الصوم ; لأنه بدل " وحمل رواية ابن منصور  بذبحه يوم النحر على وجوبه يوم النحر ، ثم قال : 

 ونقل أبو طالب  إن قدم قبل العشر ومعه هدي : ينحره لا يضيع ، أو يموت ، أو يسرق . قال في " الفروع " : وهذا ضعيف . 

 قال في " الكافي " : وإن قدم قبل العشر نحره ، وإن قدم به في العشر لم ينحره حتى ينحره بمنى  ، استدل بهذه الرواية واقتصر عليه . انتهى محل الغرض من " الإنصاف " . 

 وقد رأيت في كلامه أن الروايات بتحديد وقت الوجوب يبنى عليها لزوم الهدي   في تركته ، إن مات بعد الوجوب ، وتحقق وقت العذر المبيح للانتقال إلى الصوم   ، إن لم يجد الهدي ، لا أن المراد بوقت الوجوب استلزام جواز الذبح ;  لأنهم  يفردون وقت الذبح بكلام مستقل ، عن وقت الوجوب . 

 [ ص: 140 ] وأن الصحيح المشهور من مذهبه : أنه لا يجوز ذبحه قبل يوم النحر ، واختيار أبي الخطاب  جواز ذبحه بإحرام المتعة . 

 ورواية أبي طالب    :  جواز ذبحه إن قدم به .  قبل العشر ، كلاهما ضعيف لا يعول عليه ، ولا يعضده  دليل ، والتعليل بخوف  الموت والضياع والسرقة منتقض بما إذا قدم به في العشر  ; لأن العشر يحتمل  أن يموت فيها ، أو يضيع ، أو يسرق كما ترى والتحديد  بنفس العشر ، لا دليل  عليه من نص ولا قياس ، فبطلانه واضح لعدم اعتضاده  بشيء غير احتمال الموت  والضياع والسرقة ، وذلك موجود في الهدي الذي قدم به  في العشر ، مع أن  الأصل في كليهما السلامة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 ومذهب  الشافعي  في هذه المسألة : هو أن وقت وجوب دم التمتع ، هو وقت الإحرام بالحج . 

 قال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : وبه قال أبو حنيفة  ، وداود  ، وقال عطاء    : لا يجب حتى يقف بعرفات    . 

 وقال مالك    : لا يجب حتى يرمي جمرة العقبة ، وأما وقت جواز ذبحه عند الشافعية ففيه قولان : 

 أحدهما : لا يجوز قبل الإحرام بالحج ، قالوا : لأن الذبح قربة تتعلق بالبدن ، فلا تجوز قبل وجوبها ، كالصلاة والصوم . 

 والقول الثاني : يجوز بعد الفراغ من العمرة ; لأنه حق مالي يجب بسببين ،   فجاز تقديمه على أحدهما ، كالزكاة بعد ملك النصاب وقبل الحول ، أما جواز   ذبحه بعد الإحرام بالحج ، فلا خلاف فيه عند الشافعية ، كما أن ذبحه قبل   الإحرام بالعمرة ، لا يجوز عندهم ، بلا خلاف . 

 وقد قدمنا نقل النووي  ، عن أبي حنيفة  أن وقت وجوبه هو وقت الإحرام بالحج ، أما وقت نحره فهو عند أبي حنيفة  ،   وأصحابه : يوم النحر ، فلا يجوز تقديمه عليه عند الحنفية ، وإن قدمه لم   يجزئه ، وينبغي تحقيق الفرق بين وقت الوجوب ، ووقت النحر ; لأن وقت الوجوب   إنما تظهر فائدته ، فيما لو مات المحرم هل يخرج الهدي من تركته بعد موته ، ويتعين به وقت ثبوت العذر المجيز للانتقال إلى الصوم ، ولا يلزم من دخول وقت الوجوب ، جواز الذبح . 

 [ ص: 141 ] ومن  فوائد ذلك : أنه إن فاته الحج  بعد وجوبه بالإحرام ، عند من يقول بذلك ، لا  يتعين لزوم الدم ; لأنه بفوات  الحج انتفى عنه اسم المتمتع : فلا دم تمتع  عليه ، وإنما عليه دم الفوات .  كما يأتي إن شاء الله تعالى . 
وإذا عرفت أقوال أهل العلم في وقت ذبح دم التمتع والقران ، فدونك أدلتهم ، ومناقشتها ، وبيان الحق الذي يعضده الدليل منها . 

 اعلم أن من قال بجوازه قبل يوم النحر : كالشافعية ، وأبي الخطاب  من الحنابلة ، ورواية ضعيفة عن أحمد    : إن جاء به صاحبه قبل عشر ذي الحجة فقد احتجوا ، واحتج لهم بأشياء . أما رواية أبي طالب  عن أحمد      : بجواز تقديم ذبحه ، إن قدم به صاحبه ، قبل العشر ، فقد ذكرنا تضعيف   صاحب " الفروع " لها ، وبينا أنها لا مستند لها ; لأن مستندها مصلحة مرسلة   مخالفة لسنة ثابتة . 

 وأما قول أبي الخطاب    : إنه يجوز بإحرام العمرة ، فلا مستند له من كتاب ولا سنة ولا قياس . والظاهر : أنه يرى أن هدي التمتع له سببان ،   وهما العمرة والحج في تلك السنة ، فإن أحرم بالعمرة انعقد السبب الأول في   الجملة فجاز الإتيان بالمسبب ، كوجوب قضاء الحائض أيام حيضها من رمضان ;   لأن انعقاد السبب الأول الذي هو وجود شهر رمضان كفى في وجوب الصوم ، وإن  لم  تتوفر الأسباب الأخرى ، ولم تنتف الموانع ; لأن قضاء الصوم فرع عن وجوب   سابق في الجملة ، كما أوضحناه في غير هذا الموضع . ولا يخفى سقوط هذا ،  كما  ترى . وأما الشافعية : فقد ذكروا لمذهبهم أدلة . 

 منها أن هدي التمتع حق مالي ، يجب بسببين : هما الحج ، والعمرة . 

 فجاز تقديمه على أحدهما قياسا على الزكاة بعد ملك النصاب ، وقبل حلول الحلول . 

 ومنها قوله تعالى : فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج فما استيسر من الهدي قالوا : قوله : فما استيسر من الهدي ،   أي عليه ما استيسر من الهدي ، وبمجرد الإحرام بالحج يسمى متمتعا ، فوجب   حينئذ ; لأنه معلق على التمتع : وقد وجد . قالوا : ولأن ما جعل غاية تعلق   الحكم بأوله ; كقوله تعالى : ثم أتموا الصيام إلى الليل   [ 2 \ 187 ] ، فالصيام ينتهي بأول جزء من الليل ، فكذلك التمتع ، يحصل بأول جزء من الحج وهو الإحرام . 

 ومنها أن شروط التمتع وجدت عند الإحرام بالحج ، فوجد التمتع ، وذبح الهدي معلق على التمتع ، وإذا حصل المعلق عليه حصل المعلق . 

 [ ص: 142 ] ومنها أن الصوم الذي هو بدل الهدي عند العجز عنه ، يجوز تقديم بعضه على يوم النحر ، وهو الأيام الثلاثة المذكورة في قوله : فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج الآية [ 2 \ 196 ] ، وتقديم البدل يدل على تقديم المبدل منه . 

 ومنها أنه دم جبران ، فجاز بعد وجوبه قبل يوم النحر كدم فدية الطيب واللباس . 

 ومنها ظواهر بعض الأحاديث التي قد يفهم منها الذبح قبل يوم النحر ، فمن ذلك ما رواه مسلم  في صحيحه في باب الاشتراك في الهدي . 

 وحدثني محمد بن حاتم  ، حدثنا محمد بن بكر  ، أخبرنا  ابن جريج  ، أخبرنا أبو الزبير    : أنه سمع  جابر بن عبد الله  يحدث عن حجة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " فأمرنا إذا أحللنا أن نهدي ، ويجتمع النفر منا في الهدية   " ، وذلك حين أمرهم أن يحلوا من حجهم في هذا الحديث . انتهى بلفظه من صحيح مسلم    . وقال النووي  في شرحه لهذا الحديث : وفيه دليل لجواز ذبح هدي التمتع ، بعد التحلل من العمرة ، وقبل الإحرام بالحج   . وفي المسألة خلاف ، وتفصيل . . . إلى آخر كلام النووي    . 

 ومن ذلك أيضا ما رواه الحاكم  في " المستدرك " : أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن عيسى بن إبراهيم  ، ثنا  أحمد بن النضر بن عبد الوهاب  ، ثنا يحيى بن أيوب  ، ثنا  وهب بن جرير  ، ثنا أبي ، عن محمد بن إسحاق  ، ثنا  ابن أبي نجيح  ، عن مجاهد  ، وعطاء  ، عن  جابر بن عبد الله  ، قال : كثرت القالة من الناس ، فخرجنا حجاجا ، حتى لم يكن بيننا وبين أن نحل إلا ليال قلائل ، أمرنا بالإحلال   . . . الحديث . 

 وفيه : قال عطاء    : قال  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : " إن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قسم يومئذ في أصحابه غنما فأصاب  سعد بن أبي وقاص  تيس فذبحه عن نفسه ، فلما وقف رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعرفة  أمر ربيعة بن أمية بن خلف  فقام تحت يدي ناقته ، فقال له النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : اصرخ ، أيها الناس هل تدرون أي شهر هذا   " ، إلى آخر الحديث ، ثم قال الحاكم    : هذا حديث صحيح على شرط مسلم  ، ولم يخرجاه ، وفيه ألفاظ من ألفاظ حديث  جعفر بن محمد الصادق  ، عن أبيه ، عن جابر  أيضا ، وفيه أيضا زيادة ألفاظ كثيرة اهـ . 

 وأقره  الحافظ الذهبي  على تصحيح الحديث المذكور ، وقوله في هذا الحديث : " فأصاب  سعد بن أبي وقاص  تيس فذبحه عن نفسه فلما وقف بعرفة    " إلخ . قد يتوهم منه ، أن ذبح سعد  لتيسه كان قبل الوقوف بعرفة    . 

 [ ص: 143 ] هذا هو حاصل ما استدل به القائلون بجواز ذبح هدي التمتع قبل يوم النحر ، وغيره مما زعموه أدلة تركناه لوضوح سقوطه ، ولأنه لا يحتاج في سقوطه إلى دليل . 

 وأما الجمهور القائلون : بأنه لا يجوز ذبح دم التمتع والقران قبل يوم   النحر فاستدلوا بأدلة واضحة ، وأحاديث كثيرة صحيحة صريحة ، في أن أول وقت   نحر الهدي : هو يوم النحر ، وكان - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قارنا كما قدمنا ،   ما يدل على الجزم بذلك ، سواء قلنا : إذا بدأ إحرامه قارنا ، أو أدخل   العمرة على الحج ، وأن ذلك خاص به كما تقدم . وكانت أزواجه كلهن متمتعات   كما هو ثابت في الأحاديث الصحيحة ، إلا عائشة  فإنها   كانت قارنة على التحقيق كما قدمنا إيضاحه بالأدلة الصحيحة الصريحة ، ولم   ينحر عن نفسه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ولا عن أحد من أزواجه ، إلا يوم   النحر بعد رمي جمرة العقبة ، وكذلك كل من كان معه من المتمتعين ، وهم أكثر   أصحابه والقارنين الذين ساقوا الهدي ، لم ينحر أحد منهم ألبتة ، قبل يوم   النحر ، وعلى ذلك جرى عمل الخلفاء الراشدين ، والمهاجرين ، والأنصار  ، وعامة المسلمين فلم يثبت عن أحد من الصحابة  ، ولا من الخلفاء : أنه نحر هدي تمتعه ، أو قرانه قبل يوم النحر ألبتة .
فإن قيل : فعله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا يتعين به الوجوب     ; لإمكان أن يكون سنة لا فرضا ; لأن الفعل لا يقع في الخارج إلا شخصيا ،   فلا عموم له ، ولذلك كانت أفعال هيئات صلاة الخوف كلها جائزة ، ولم ينسخ   الأخير منها الأول ، وإذا فلا مانع من أن يكون هو ذبح يوم النحر ، مع جواز   الذبح قبله . 

 فالجواب من وجهين ، الأول : هو ما تقرر في الأصول ، من أن فعله - صلى الله   عليه وسلم - إذا كان بيانا لنص فهو محمول على الوجوب ، إن كان الفعل   المبين واجبا كما أطبق عليه الأصوليون . وقد قدمنا إيضاحه فقطعه السارق من   الكوع مبينا به المراد من اليد في قوله : فاقطعوا أيديهما     [ 5 \ 38 ] ، يقتضي الوجوب ، فلا يجوز لأحد القطع من غير الكوع ،  وأفعاله  في جميع مناسك الحج مبينة للآيات الدالة على الحج ، ومن ذلك  الذبائح ،  وأوقاتها ; لأنها من جملة المناسك المذكورة في القرآن المبينة  بالسنة ;  ولذا ثبت عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : " لتأخذوا عني مناسككم   " ، وإذا يجب الاقتداء به في فعله في نوعه وزمانه ، ومكانه ما لم يكن هنالك قول منه أعم من الفعل كبيانه أن عرفة كلها موقف ، وأن مزدلفة  كلها موقف ، وأن منى  كلها منحر ، ونحو ذلك ، فلا يختص الحكم بنفس محل موقفه أو نحره . 

 قال صاحب " جمع الجوامع " ، عاطفا على ما تعرف به جهة فعله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من وجوب أو   [ ص:  144 ] ندب  ما نصه : ووقوعه بيانا . . . إلخ . يعني أن وقوع الفعل بيانا  لنص مجمل إن  كان مدلول النص واجبا ، فالفعل المبين به ذلك النص واجب بلا  خلاف ، وإن كان  مندوبا فمندوب . سواء كان الفعل المبين للنص دل على كونه  بيانا قرينة أو  قولا . 

 قال شارحه صاحب " الضياء اللامع " ، ما نصه : الثاني : أن يكون فعله بيانا   لمجمل إما بقرينة حال مثل القطع من الكوع ، فإنه بيان لقوله تعالى : والسارق والسارقة فاقطعوا أيديهما   [ 5 \ 38 ] ، وإما بقول مثل قوله : " صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي   " ، فإن الصلاة فرضت على الجملة ، ولم تبين صفاتها فبينها بفعله ، وأخبر بقوله أن ذلك الفعل بيان ، وكذا قوله : " خذوا عني مناسككم     " ، وحكم هذا القسم وجوب الاتباع . انتهى محل الغرض منه ، وهو واضح فيما   ذكرنا ولا أعلم فيه خلافا فجميع أفعال الحج ، والصلاة التي بين بها - صلى   الله عليه وسلم - آيات الصلاة والحج يجب حمل كل شيء منها ، على الوجوب  إلا  ما أخرجه دليل خاص يجب الرجوع إليه . وقال  ابن الحاجب  في   مختصره الأصولي : مسألة فعله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما وضح فيه أمر   الجبلة ، كالقيام ، والقعود ، والأكل ، والشرب ، أو تخصيصه ، كالضحى ،   والوتر ، والتهجد ، والمشاورة ، والتخيير ، والوصال والزيادة على أربع   فواضح ، وما سواهما إن وضح أنه بيان بقول أو قرينة مثل : صلوا ، وخذوا ،   وكالقطع من الكوع والغسل إلى المرافق ، اعتبر اتفاقا . انتهى محل الغرض منه   . ومعنى قوله : اعتبر اتفاقا : أنه إن كان المبين باسم المفعول واجبا ،   فالفعل المبين باسم الفاعل واجب ; لأن المبين بحسب المبين ، وقال شارحه   العضد : فإن عرف أنه بيان لنص على جهته من الوجوب ، والندب ، والإباحة   اعتبر على جهة المبين من كونه خاصا وعاما اتفاقا ، ومعرفة كونه بيانا إما   بقول ، وإما بقرينة ، فالقول نحو : " خذوا عني مناسككم   " ، و " صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي   " ، والقرينة مثل : أن يقع الفعل بعد إجمال ، كقطع يد السارق من الكوع ، دون المرفق والعضد بعد ما نزل قوله : والسارق والسارقة فاقطعوا أيديهما ، والغسل إلى المرافق ، بإدخال المرافق ، أو إخراجها بعد ما نزلت : فاغسلوا وجوهكم وأيديكم إلى المرافق     [ 5 \ 6 ] انتهى محل الغرض منه ، وهو واضح فيما ذكرنا من أن الفعل  المبين  لنص دال على واجب ، يكون واجبا ; لأن البيان به بيان لواجب ، كما  هو واضح .  وإلى ذلك أشار في " مراقي السعود " ، بقوله : 
**من غير تخصيص وبالنص يرى وبالبيان وامتثال ظهرا* *ومحل الشاهد منه قوله : وبالبيان . وقال في شرحه " نشر البنود " في معنى قوله :   [ ص:  145 ] وبالبيان  ، فيكون حكمه حكم المبين انتهى منه . وهو واضح - والمبين  بصيغة اسم  المفعول - في آيات الحج ، وهدي التمتع واجب ; لأن الحج واجب  إجماعا ، وهدي  التمتع واجب إجماعا ، فالفعل المبين لهما يكون واجبا على ما  قررناه ، وعليه  عامة أهل الأصول ، إلا ما أخرجه دليل خاص وبه تعلم أن  ذبحه - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - هديه يوم النحر وهو قارن ، وذبحه عن أزواجه  يوم النحر ، وهن  متمتعات ، وعن عائشة  وهي   قارنة : فعل مبين لنص واجب ، فهو واجب ، ولا تجوز مخالفته في نوع الفعل ،   ولا في زمانه ، ولا في مكانه إلا فيما أخرجه دليل خاص ، كغير المكان الذي   ذبح فيه من منى    ; لأنه بين أن منى  كلها   نحر ، ولم يبين أن الزمن كله وقت نحر ، ومما يؤيد ذلك ما اختاره بعض أهل   الأصول ، من أن فعله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الذي لم يكن بيانا لمجمل ،  ولم  يعلم هل فعله على سبيل الوجوب ، أو على سبيل الندب أنه يحمل على  الوجوب ;  لأنه أحوط وأبعد من لحوق الإثم ، إذ على احتمال الندب والإباحة  لا يقتضي  ترك الفعل إثما ، وعلى احتمال الوجوب يقتضي الترك الإثم ، وإلى  هذا أشار في  " مراقي السعود " في مبحث أفعاله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  بقوله : 
**وكل ما الصفة فيه تجهل     فللوجوب في الأصح يجعل 
**

 وقال في شرحه لمراقي السعود المسمى نشر البنود : يعني أن ما كان من أفعاله   - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مجهول الصفة - أي مجهول الحكم - فإنه يحمل على   الوجوب إلى أن قال : وكونه للوجوب هو الأصح ، وهو الذي ذهب إليه الإمام مالك  ، والأبهري  ، وابن القصار  ، وبعض الشافعية ، وأكثر أصحابنا وبعض الحنفية ، وبعض الحنابلة . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 وقال صاحب " الضياء اللامع " : وبهذا قال مالك  في رواية أبي الفرج  ، وابن خويز منداد  ، وقال به الأبهري  ، وابن القصار  ، وأكثر أصحابنا ، وبعض الشافعية ، وبعض الحنفية ، وبعض الحنابلة ، وبعض المعتزلة    . واستدل أهل هذا القول بأدلة : 

 منها قوله تعالى : لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة لمن كان يرجو الله واليوم الآخر     [ 33 \ 21 ] ، قالوا : معناه : من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر ، فله  فيه  أسوة حسنة ، ويستلزم أن من ليس له فيه أسوة حسنة ، فهو لا يؤمن بالله   واليوم الآخر ، وملزوم الحرام حرام ، ولازم الواجب واجب . وقالوا أيضا :   وهو مبالغة في التهديد على عدم الأسوة فتكون الأسوة واجبة ، ولا شك أن من   الأسوة اتباعه في أفعاله . 

 ومنها قوله تعالى : وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا   [ 59 \ 7 ] ، قالوا : وما فعله فقد آتاناه ; لأنه هو المشرع لنا بأقواله وأفعاله وتقريره . 

 [ ص: 146 ] ومنها قوله تعالى : قل إن كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني يحببكم الله الآية [ 3 \ 31 ] ، ومن اتباعه التأسي به في فعله ، قالوا : وصيغة الأمر في قوله : فاتبعوني للوجوب . 

 ومنها أن الصحابة  لما اختلفوا في وجوب الغسل من الوطء ، بدون إنزال سألوا عائشة  ،   فأخبرتهم أنها هي ورسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فعلا ذلك ، فاغتسلا   فحملوا ذلك الفعل الذي هو الغسل من الوطء بدون إنزال على الوجوب . 

 ومنها أنه  - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما خلع نعليه  في الصلاة ، خلعوا نعالهم ، فلما  سألهم : لم خلعوا نعالهم ؟ قالوا :  رأيناك خلعت نعليك ، فخلعنا نعالنا ،  فحملوا مطلق فعله على الوجوب ،  فخلعوا لما خلع ، وأقرهم - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - على ذلك قالوا : فلو كان  الفعل الذي لم يعلم حكمه لا يدل على الوجوب  ، لبين لهم أنه لا يلزم من  خلعه أن يخلعوا ، ولكنه أقرهم على خلع نعالهم ،  وأخبرهم أن جبريل  أخبره : أن في باطنهما قذرا والقصة في ذلك ثابتة من حديث  أبي سعيد الخدري    - رضي الله عنه - عند أحمد  ، وأبي داود  ، والحاكم  وغيرهم . وقال النووي  في شرح المهذب في هذا الحديث : رواه أبو داود  بإسناد صحيح ، ورواه الحاكم  في " المستدرك " . وقال : هو صحيح على شرط مسلم  ، وقال الشوكاني  في " نيل الأوطار " في شرحه لحديث أبي سعيد  المذكور في " المنتقى " بعد أن قال المجد  في " المنتقى " : رواه أحمد  وأبو داود  ، انتهى الحديث . أخرجه أيضا الحاكم  ،  وابن خزيمة  ،  وابن حبان  ، واختلف في وصله وإرساله ورجح أبو حاتم  في العلل الموصول ، ورواه الحاكم  من حديث أنس  ،  وابن مسعود  إلى   آخر كلامه . ومعلوم أن المخالفين القائلين : بأن الفعل الذي لم يكن بيانا   لمجمل ، ولم يعلم حكمه من وجوب لا يحمل على الوجوب ، بل على الندب أو   الإباحة إلى آخر أقوالهم ، ناقشوا الأدلة التي ذكرنا مناقشة معروفة في   الأصول ، قالوا : قوله : وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه   [ 59 \ 7 ] ، أي ما أمركم به بدليل قوله : وما نهاكم عنه     [ 59 \ 7 ] ، فهي في الأمر والنهي لا في مطلق الفعل ، ولا يخفى أن تخصيص  :  ( وما آتاكم ) ، بالأمر تخصيص لا دليل عليه ، وذكر النهي بعده لا يعينه   وقالوا : إن كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني إنما   يكون الاتباع واجبا فيما علم أنه واجب ، أما إذا كان فعله مندوبا فالاتباع   فيه مندوب ، ولا يتعين أن الفعل واجب على الأمة بالاتباع إلا إذا علم أنه -   صلى الله عليه وسلم - فعله على سبيل الوجوب . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (361)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 147 إلى صـ 154

*
*
*
*أما لو كان فعله على سبيل الندب ، وفعلته الأمة على   [ ص: 147 ] سبيل الوجوب ، فلم يتحقق الاتباع بذلك ، قالوا : وكذلك يقال في قوله تعالى : لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة الآية  [ 33 \ 21 ] ، فلا تتحقق الأسوة إذا كان هو - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فعله  على سبيل الندب ، وفعلته أمته على سبيل الوجوب ، بل لا بد في الأسوة من علم  جهة الفعل ، الذي فيه التأسي ، قالوا : وخلعهم نعالهم لا دليل فيه ; لأنه  فعل داخل في نفس الصلاة ، وإنما أخذوه من قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي   " ; لأن خلع النعال كأنه في ذلك الوقت من هيئة أفعال الصلاة ، قالوا : وإنما أخذوا وجوب الغسل من الفعل ، الذي أخبرتهم به عائشة    ; لأنه صح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وجوب الغسل من التقاء الختانين ، أو لأنه فعل مبين لقوله : وإن كنتم جنبا فاطهروا   [ 5 \ 6 ] ، والفعل المبين لإجمال النص لا خلاف فيه كما تقدم إيضاحه . 

 قالوا : والاحتياط في مثل هذا لا يلزم ; لأن الاحتياط لا يلزم إلا فيما  ثبت وجوبه أو كان وجوبه هو الأصل كليلة الثلاثين من رمضان ، إن حصل غيم  يمنع رؤية الهلال عادة ، أما غير ذلك فلا يلزم فيه الاحتياط ، كما لو حصل  الغيم المانع من رؤية هلال رمضان ليلة ثلاثين من شعبان : فلا يجوز صوم يوم الشك ،  ولا يحتاط فيه ; لأنه لم يثبت له وجوب ولم يكن وجوبه هو الأصل ، إلى آخر  أدلتهم ومناقشاتها . فلم نطل بجميعها الكلام ، ولا شك أن الأدلة التي ذكرها  الفريق الأول كقوله : فاتبعوني   [ 3 \ 31 ] ، وقوله : وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه الآية [ 59 \ 7 ] ، وقوله : لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة الآية  [ 33 \ 21 ] ، وإن لم تكن مقنعة بنفسها في الموضوع ، فلا تقل عن أن تكون  عاضدة لما قدمنا من وجوب الفعل الواقع به البيان ، وما سنذكره من غير ذلك ،  وهو الوجه الثاني من وجهي الجواب اللذين ذكرنا : وهو أن ذلك الفعل الذي هو  ذبح هدي التمتع ، والقران يوم النحر ، هو الذي مشى عليه سلف هذه الأمة من الصحابة  والتابعين  . ودلت عليه الأحاديث ولن يصلح آخر هذه الأمة ، إلا ما أصلح أولها ، ومن  أوضح الأدلة الثابتة في ذلك الأحاديث المتفق عليها التي لا مطعن فيها بوجه  أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، أمر أصحابه بفسخ حجهم في عمرة ، وأن يحلوا  منها الحل كله ، ثم يحرموا بالحج ، وتأسف على أنه لم يفعل مثل فعلهم وقال :  " لو استقبلت من أمري ما استدبرت لما سقت الهدي ولجعلتها عمرة    " ، وفي تلك النصوص الصحيحة : التصريح بأمرهم بفسخ الحج في العمرة ،  ومعناه : أنه هو - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يجوز له أن يفسخ الحج في العمرة ،  كما أمر أصحابه بذلك . وقد صرح في الأحاديث الصحيحة : بأن الذي منعه من ذلك  . أنه ساق الهدي ، فلو كان هدي التمتع يجوز ذبحه بعد   [ ص: 148 ] الإحلال  من العمرة لجعل الحج عمرة ، وأحل منها ، ونحر الهدي بعد الإحلال منها .  ولكن المانع الذي منعه من ذلك هو عدم جواز النحر في ذلك الوقت . والحلق  الذي لا يصح الإحلال دونه معلق على بلوغ الهدي محله ، كما قال : ولا تحلقوا رءوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله   [ 2 \ 196 ] . وقد بين صلى الله عليه وسلم بفعله الثابت عنه أن محله : منى  يوم النحر . وقد قدمنا في سورة " البقرة " أن القرآن دل في موضعين ، على أن النحر قبل الحلق   . 

 أحدهما : قوله تعالى : ولا تحلقوا رءوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله   [ 2 \ 196 ] . والثاني : قوله تعالى : ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام   [ 22 \ 28 ] ، وقد قدمنا أنه التسمية عند نحرها تقربا لله ، ثم قال بعد النحر الذي هو معنى الآية : ثم ليقضوا تفثهم   [ 22 \ 29 ] ، ومن قضاء تفثهم : الحلق ، أو التقصير . 

 وقد ثبت في الصحيح : " أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حلق قبل أن ينحر وأمر بذلك    " ، كما قدمناه في سورة " البقرة " مستوفى ، ولكنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  بين أن من قدم الحلق ، على النحر : لا شيء عليه . ولا خلاف أن كل الواقع  من ذلك في حجته ، أنه كان يوم النحر كما هو معروف . وقد دلت آية " الحج "  على أن كل هدي له تعلق بالحج ، ويدخل فيه التمتع دخولا أوليا أن وقت ذبحه  مخصص بأيام معلومات ، دون غيرها من الأيام ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : وأذن  في الناس بالحج يأتوك رجالا وعلى كل ضامر يأتين من كل فج عميق ليشهدوا  منافع لهم ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام    [ 22 \ 27 - 28 ] ; لأن معنى الآية الكريمة : أذن فيهم بالحج  ، يأتوك مشاة وركبانا ; لأجل أن يشهدوا منافع لهم ، ولأجل أن يذكروا اسم  الله في أيام معلومات ، على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام : أي ولأجل أن  يتقربوا بدماء الأنعام في خصوص تلك الأيام المعلومات وهو واضح كما ترى .  وقد قدمنا أن هذه الأنعام التي يتقرب بها في هذه الأيام المعلومات ، ويسمى  عليها الله عند تذكيتها ، أنها أظهر في الهدايا من الضحايا ; لأن الضحايا  لا تحتاج أن يؤذن فيها للمضحين ، ليأتوا رجالا وركبانا ، ويذبحوا ضحاياهم  كما ترى ، والأحاديث الصحيحة الدالة على أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان  قارنا ونحر هديه يوم النحر ، وأنه ما منعه من فسخ الحج في العمرة إلا سوق  الهدي ، وأن الهدي لو كان يجوز ذبحه بعد الإحلال من العمرة ، لأحل بعمرة ،  وذبح هدي التمتع عند الإحلال منها ، أو عند الإحرام بالحج ، كما يقول من  ذكرنا : أنه جائز ، وقد قدمنا كثيرا منها موضحا بأسانيده ، وسنعيد طرفا منه  هنا إن شاء الله تعالى . 

 [ ص: 149 ] فمن ذلك حديث حفصة  زوج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المتفق عليه ، قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : حدثنا إسماعيل  قال : حدثني مالك  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا مالك  ، عن نافع  عن  ابن عمر  ، عن حفصة     - رضي الله عنها - زوج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنها قالت : " يا  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما شأن الناس حلوا بعمرة ، ولم تتحلل أنت  من عمرتك ؟ قال : " إني لبدت رأسي وقلدت هديي ، فلا أهل حتى أنحره   " انتهى من صحيح  البخاري  ، وقوله : " حتى أنحر " ، يعني : يوم النحر ، فلو جاز نحر هدي التمتع قبل ذلك ، لأحل بعمرة ، ونحر . 

 وقال مسلم  في صحيحه : حدثنا يحيى بن يحيى  قال : قرأت على مالك  ، عن نافع  ، عن عبد الله بن عمر  أن حفصة     - رضي الله عنها - زوج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قالت : " يا رسول  الله ، ما شأن الناس حلوا ، ولم تحلل أنت من عمرتك ؟ قال : " إني لبدت رأسي  ، وقلدت هديي ، فلا أحل حتى أنحر " . وفي لفظ له عنها ، قالت : قال : "  إني قلدت هديي ، فلا أحل حتى أحل من الحج   " . وفي لفظ له عنها : " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمر أزواجه أن يحللن عام حجة الوداع ، قالت حفصة    : قلت : ما يمنعك أن تحل ؟ قال : " إني لبدت رأسي وقلدت هديي ، فلا أحل حتى أنحر هديي   " اهـ . 

 ففي هذه الروايات الصحيحة ما يدل على أن الهدي الذي معه مانع من الحل ،  ولو كان النحر قبل يوم النحر جائزا لتحلل بعمرة ثم نحر ، وفيه أن أزواجه -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - متمتعات ، وقد نحر عنهن البقر يوم النحر . 

 قال  البخاري    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا مالك  عن  يحيى بن سعيد  ، عن  عمرة بنت عبد الرحمن  قالت : سمعت عائشة     - رضي الله عنها - تقول : " خرجنا مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  لخمس بقين من ذي القعدة ، لا نرى إلا الحج ، فلما دنونا من مكة أمر رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من لم يكن معه هدي إذا طاف وسعى بين الصفا  والمروة  أن يحل . قالت : فدخل علينا يوم النحر بلحم بقر ، فقلت : ما هذا ؟ قال : نحر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن أزواجه   " ، قال يحيى    : فذكرته  للقاسم بن محمد  ، فقال : أتتك بالحديث على وجهه ، انتهى من صحيح  البخاري    . 

 وقال مسلم    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثنا  عثمان بن أبي شيبة  ، حدثنا  يحيى بن زكرياء بن أبي زائدة  ، عن  ابن جريج  ، عن أبي الزبير  ، عن جابر  قال : " ذبح رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن عائشة  بقرة يوم النحر   " . وفي لفظ لمسلم  ، عن  جابر بن عبد الله    - رضي الله عنهما - قال : " نحر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن نسائه " . وفي حديث ابن بكر  عن عائشة  بقرة في   [ ص: 150 ] حجته . انتهى من صحيح مسلم  ، وقد تركنا ذكر اختلاف الروايات ، هل ذبح عن جميعهن بقرة واحدة ، أو عن كل واحدة بقرة ، كما جاء به في حديث مسلم  ، هذا بالنسبة إلى عائشة  ،  وعلى كل حال فهذه الروايات الصحيحة ، وأمثالها الكثيرة التي قدمنا كثيرا  منها : تدل على أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نحر عمن تمتع من أزواجه ، ومن  قرن في خصوص يوم النحر ، وأنه هو - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كذلك فعل عن نفسه ،  وكان قارنا مع أنه كان يتمنى أن يعتمر ، ويحل منها ، ثم يحرم بالحج ، كما  أمر أصحابه بفعل ذلك ، وصرح في الروايات الصحيحة : بأن المانع له من ذلك  سوق الهدي ، فلو كان الهدي يجوز نحره قبل يوم النحر لتحلل ونحر كما أوضحناه  ، وفعله هذا كالتفسير لقوله تعالى : ولا تحلقوا رءوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله ، فبين بفعله أن بلوغه محله يوم النحر بمنى  ،  بعد رمي جمرة العقبة ، فمن أجاز ذبح هدي التمتع قبل ذلك ، فقد خالف فعله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - المبين لإجمال القرآن ، وخالف ما كان عليه أصحابه من  بعده وجرى عليه عمل عامة المسلمين ، ولا يثبت بنص صحيح عن صحابي واحد أنه  نحر هدي تمتع أو قران قبل يوم النحر ، فلا يجوز العدول عن هذا الذي فعله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - مبينا به إجمال الآيات القرآنية ، وأكده بقوله : " لتأخذوا عني مناسككم   " ، كما ترى . 
فإذا عرفت مما ذكرنا أن الحق الذي دل عليه الكتاب والسنة ، وفعل الخلفاء الراشدين ، وغيرهم من كافة علماء المسلمين : هو أنه لا يجوز نحر هدي التمتع والقران ، قبل يوم النحر   . فدونك الأجوبة التي أجيب بها عن أدلة المخالفين القائلين بجواز ذبحه عند إحرام الحج ، أو عند الإحلال من العمرة . 

 أما استدلالهم بأن هدي التمتع له سببان ، فجاز بأحدهما قياسا على الزكاة ،  بعد ملك النصاب ، وقبل حلول الحول ، فهو مردود بكونه فاسد الاعتبار ،  وفساد الاعتبار من القوادح المجمع على القدح بها ، وهو بالنسبة إلى القياس  أن يكون القياس مخالفا لنص من كتاب ، أو سنة ، أو إجماع ، وهذا القياس  مخالف للسنة الثابتة عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - التي هي النحر يوم النحر ،  كما قدمنا إيضاحه ، وعرف في " مراقي السعود " فساد الاعتبار بقوله في مبحث  القوادح : 
**والخلف للنص أو اجماع دعا فساد الاعتبار كل من وعى* *

 واستدلالهم بأن شروط التمتع وجدت عند الإحرام بالحج ، فوجد التمتع بوجود  شروطه ، وذبح الهدي معلق على وجود التمتع في الآية ، وإذا حصل المعلق عليه ،  حصل المعلق ، مردود من وجهين : 

 [ ص: 151 ] الأول أن وجود التمتع لم يحقق بإحرام الحج ، لاحتمال أن يفوته الحج بسبب عائق عن الوقوف بعرفة  وقته  ; لأنه لو فاته الحج ، لم يوجد منه التمتع ، فدل ذلك على أن الإحرام بالحج  لا يتحقق به وجود حقيقة التمتع التي علق على وجودها ما استيسر من الهدي . 

 الثاني أن الهدي الواجب بالتمتع له محل معين ، لا بد من بلوغه في زمن معين ، كما دل عليه قوله تعالى : ولا تحلقوا رءوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله   . وقد بين - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بفعله الثابت ثبوتا لا مطعن فيه ، وقوله : " إني لبدت رأسي وقلدت هديي   " الحديث المتقدم أن محله هو منى  يوم  النحر كما تقدم إيضاحه ، واستدلالهم بأن الصوم الذي هو بدل الهدي عند  العجز عنه يجوز تقديم بعضه على يوم النحر ، وهو الأيام الثلاثة المذكورة في  قوله : فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج ، فجاز تقديم الهدي على يوم النحر ، قياسا على بدله مردود من وجهين : 

 الأول : أنه قياس مخالف لسنة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - التي فعلها مبينا بها القرآن . 

 وقال : " لتأخذوا عني مناسككم   " ، فهو قياس فاسد الاعتبار ، كما قدمنا إيضاحه قريبا . 

 الوجه الثاني : أنه قياس مع وجود فوارق تمنع من إلحاق الفرع بالأصل . 

 منها أن الهدي يترتب على ذبحه قضاء التفث ، كما يدل عليه قوله في ذبح الهدايا : ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام ، ثم رتب على ذلك قوله تعالى : ثم ليقضوا تفثهم   [ 22 \ 29 ] ، وهذا الحكم الموجود في الأصل منتف عن الفرع ; لأن الصوم لا يترتب عليه قضاء تفث . 

 ومنها أن الهدي يختص بمكان ، وهذا الوصف منتف عن الفرع ، وهو الصوم ، فإنه لا يختص بمكان . 

 ومنها أن الصوم إنما يؤدى جزؤه الأكبر بعد الرجوع إلى الأهل في قوله تعالى : وسبعة إذا رجعتم    [ 2 \ 196 ] ، وهذا منتف عن الأصل الذي هو الهدي ، فلا يفعل منه شيء بعد  الرجوع إلى الأهل كما ترى . واستدلالهم : بأنه دم جبران ، فجاز بعد وجوبه  قبل يوم النحر قياسا على فدية الطيب واللباس مردود من وجهين أيضا . 

 اعلم أولا : أنا قدمنا أقوال أهل العلم ، ومناقشة أدلتهم مناقشة دقيقة في هدي التمتع   [ ص: 152 ] هل  هو دم جبران ، أو دم نسك كالأضحية ؟ فعلى أنه دم نسك فسقوط الاستدلال  المذكور واضح ، وعلى أنه دم جبران ، فقياسه على فدية الطيب واللباس يمنعه  أمران . 

 الأول : أنه قياس فاسد الاعتبار لمخالفته السنة الثابتة عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 الثاني : أنه لم يثبت نص صحيح من كتاب ولا سنة على وجوب الهدي في الطيب  واللباس ، حتى يقاس عليه هدي التمتع ، والعلماء إنما أوجبوا الفدية في  الطيب واللباس قياسا على الحلق المنصوص في آية الفدية ، والقياس على حكم  مثبت بالقياس فيه خلاف معروف بين أهل الأصول . فذهبت جماعة منهم إلى أن حكم  الأصل المقيس عليه ، لا بد أن يكون ثابتا بنص ، أو اتفاق الخصمين . وذهب  آخرون إلى جواز القياس على الحكم الثابت بالقياس ، كأن تقول هنا : من لبس  أو تطيب في إحرامه ، لزمته فدية الأذى ، قياسا على الحلق المنصوص عليه في  قوله تعالى : فمن كان منكم مريضا أو به أذى من رأسه ففدية الآية  [ 2 \ 196 ] ، بجامع ارتكاب المحظور ، ثم تقول : ثبت بهذا القياس أن في  الطيب واللباس فدية فتجعل الطيب واللباس الثابت حكمها بالقياس أصلا ثانيا ،  فتقيس عليهما هدي التمتع في جواز التقديم بجامع أن الكل دم جبران ، وكأن  تقول : يحرم الربا في الذرة ، قياسا على البر بجامع الاقتيات ، والادخار ،  أو الكيل مثلا ، ثم تقول : ثبت تحريم الربا في الذرة بالقياس على البر ،  فتجعل الذرة أصلا ثانيا ، فتقيس عليها الأرز ، ونحو ذلك ، فعلى أن مثل هذا  لا يصح به القياس ، فسقوط الاستدلال المذكور واضح وعلى القول بصحة القياس  عليه ، وهو الذي درج عليه في " مراقي السعود " بقوله : 


**وحكم الأصل قد يكون ملحقا     لما من اعتبار الأدنى حققا 
**

 فهو قياس مختلف في صحته أصلا ، وهو فاسد الاعتبار أيضا ; لمخالفته لسنته صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 واستدلالهم بقوله تعالى : فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج فما استيسر من الهدي قائلين  : إنه بمجرد الإحرام بالحج يسمى متمتعا ، فيجب الهدي بإحرام الحج ; لأن  اسم التمتع يحصل به ، والهدي معلق عليه ، قالوا : ولأن ما جعل غاية تعلق  الحكم بأوله ; كقوله تعالى : ثم أتموا الصيام إلى الليل   [ 2 \ 187 ] ، مردود أيضا . 

 أما كون التمتع يوجد بإحرام الحج ، والهدي معلق عليه فيلزم وجوده بوجوده ،  فقد بينا رده من وجهين بإيضاح قريبا فأغنى عن إعادته هنا . 

 وقولهم : إن ما جعل غاية تعلق الحكم بأوله يعنون أن قوله تعالى :   [ ص: 153 ] فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج جعل  فيه الحج غاية بحرف الغاية الذي هو ( إلى ) ، فيجب تعلق الحكم الذي هو ذبح  الهدي بأول الغاية ، وهو الحج وأوله الإحرام ، فيجب الذبح بالإحرام كقوله :  ثم أتموا الصيام إلى الليل ، فإن حكم إتمام الصيام ينتهي بأول جزء من الليل ، الذي هو الغاية لإتمامه مردود من وجهين : 

 الأول أن هذا غير مطرد ، فلا يلزم تعلق الحكم بأول ما جعل غاية . 

 ومن النصوص التي لم يتعلق الحكم بها فأول ما جعل غاية قوله تعالى : فإن طلقها فلا تحل له من بعد حتى تنكح زوجا غيره    [ 2 \ 230 ] ، فنكاحها زوجا غيره جعل غاية لعدم حليتها له ، مع أن أول  هذه الغاية الذي هو عقد النكاح ، لا يتعلق به الحكم ، بل لا بد من بلوغ آخر  الغاية : وهو الجماع ، ولذا قال - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا حتى تذوقي عسيلته ويذوق عسيلتك   " ، فعلم أن التعلق بأول الغاية : لا يلزم على كل حال . 

 الوجه الثاني أن سنة النبي الثابتة عنه من فعله ، ومفهوم قوله : بينت أن  هذا الحكم ، لا يتعلق بأول الغاية ، وإنما يتعلق بآخرها وهو الإحلال الأول ;  لأنه لم ينحر هدي تمتع ، ولا قران إلا بعد رمي جمرة العقبة  ، وفعله فيه البيان الكافي للمراد من الغاية التي يترتب عليها : فما استيسر من الهدي ، والله يقول : لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة لمن كان يرجو الله واليوم الآخر الآية [ 33 \ 21 ] ، ففعله مبين لقوله : فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج فما استيسر من الهدي    ; لأنه ذبح عن أزواجه المتمتعات يوم النحر ، وأمر أصحابه المتمتعين بذلك ،  وخير ما يبين به القرآن بعد القرآن السنة ، والله يقول لنبيه - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - وأنزلنا إليك الذكر لتبين للناس ما نزل إليهم الآية [ 6 \ 44 ] ، وهو - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يبين المناسك بأفعاله ، موضحا لذلك المراد من القرآن ، ويقول : "لتأخذوا عني مناسككم   " . 

 الثالث : أنه لو جاز له ذبحه قبل يوم النحر ، لجاز الحلق قبل يوم النحر ،  وذلك باطل ; فالحلق لا يجوز ، حتى يبلغ الهدي محله . كما هو صريح القرآن ،  والحلق لم يجز قبل يوم النحر ، فالهدي لم يبلغ محله قبل يوم النحر ، وهو  واضح كما ترى ، ولذا لم يأذن - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في حجته لمن ساق هديا  أن يحل ويحلق ، وإنما أمر بفسخ الحج في العمرة من لم يسق هديا ، ولا شك أن  ذلك عمل منه بقوله تعالى : ولا تحلقوا رءوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله   . 
**واستدلالهم بحديث جابر  المتقدم عند مسلم  قال : " فأمرنا إذا أحللنا أن نهدي   [ ص: 154 ] ويجتمع النفر منا في الهدية   " . وذلك حين أمرهم أن يحلوا من حجهم مردود بالقادح المسمى في اصطلاح أهل الأصول بالقلب ; لأن حديث جابر  المذكور حجة عليهم لا لهم ، وذلك هو عين القلب ، وإيضاحه أن لفظ الحديث : " وذلك حين أمرهم أن يحلوا من حجهم    " . والإشارة في قوله " وذلك " راجعة إلى الأمر بالهدية ، والاشتراك فيها  ، والحديث صريح في أن ذلك حين إحلالهم من حجهم ; وذلك إنما وقع يوم النحر ;  لأنه لا إحلال من حج ألبتة قبل يوم النحر . 

 والغريب من الشيخ النووي  أنه قال في حديث جابر  هذا : وفيه دليل لجواز ذبح هدي التمتع بعد التحلل من العمرة ، وقبل الإحرام بالحج   ; لأن لفظ الحديث مصرح بأن ذلك عند الأمر بالإحلال من الحج ، وهو يستدل به على وقوعه قبل الإحرام بالحج . 

 والظاهر أن هذا سهو منه أو أنه ذهب ذهنه إلى أنه أمرهم بذلك حين تحللهم من  العمرة ، وظن أن اسم الحج لا ينافي ذلك ; لأن أصل الإحرام بالحج ، ففسخوه  في عمرة ، فلما أحلوا منها صاروا كأنهم محلون من الحج الذي فسخوه فيها ،  وهذا محتمل ولكنه بعيد جدا من ظاهر اللفظ ; لأن الحج الذي أحرموا به لما  فسخوه في عمرة زال اسمه بالكلية ، وصار الإحلال من عمرة لا من حج كما ترى ،  فحمل لفظ الإحلال من الحج على الإحلال من العمرة حمل للفظ الحديث ، على ما  لا يدل عليه بحسب الوضع العربي من غير دليل يجب الرجوع إليه . 

 ولو سلمنا جدليا أن المراد في حديث جابر  المذكور بالإحلال من الحج : هو الإحلال من العمرة التي فسخوا فيها الحج كما هو رأي النووي  ،  فلا دليل في الحديث أيضا ; لأن غاية ما دل عليه الحديث على التفسير  المذكور : أنه أمرهم عند الإحلال من العمرة بالهدي وذلك لا يستلزم أنهم  ذبحوه في ذلك الوقت ، بل الأحاديث الصحيحة الكثيرة الدالة على أنهم لم  يذبحوا شيئا من هداياهم ، قبل يوم النحر ، كما تقدم إيضاحه . 

 واستدلالهم بحديث  ابن عباس  المتقدم عند الحاكم    : " أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قسم يومئذ في أصحابه غنما فأصاب  سعد بن أبي وقاص  تيس فذبحه عن نفسه ، فلما وقف رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعرفة    " ، إلى آخر الحديث المتقدم ، لا دليل فيه ; لأنه محمول على أنه لم يذبحه إلا يوم النحر ، كما فعل جميع الصحابة . وجاء في مسند  الإمام أحمد  التصريح بذلك فصارت رواية أحمد  المصرحة بأن ذلك وقع يوم النحر ، مفسرة لرواية الحاكم    . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (362)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 155 إلى صـ 162

*

*
 قال الهيثمي  في " مجمع الزوائد " ، ما نصه : " باب تفرقة الهدي " : عن  ابن عباس   [ ص: 155 ]   - رضي الله عنهما - " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قسم غنما يوم النحر في أصحابه وقال : " اذبحوا لعمرتكم فإنها تجزئ عنكم " فأصاب  سعد بن أبي وقاص  تيس   " رواه أحمد  ورجاله رجال الصحيح . انتهى منه . 

 وهذه الرواية الصحيحة مبينة أن ذبحهم عن عمرتهم ، إنما كان يوم النحر ، وأن ذلك هو المراد في الرواية التي رواها الحاكم    ; لأن الروايات يفسر بعضها بعضا ، كما هو معلوم في علم الحديث والأصول ، ولقد صدق الهيثمي  في أن رجاله رجال الصحيح ; لأن أحمد  رواه عن  حجاج بن محمد المصيصي الأعور أبي محمد مولى سليمان بن مجالد  ، وهو ترمذي الأصل سكن بغداد  ثم تحول إلى المصيصة  ، أخرج له الجميع . وقال فيه ابن حجر  في  " التقريب " : ثقة ثبت ، لكنه اختلط في آخر عمره ، لما قدم بغداد قبل موته  ، وقال فيه في " تهذيب التهذيب " ، بعد أن ذكر ثناء عليه كثيرا من نقاد  رجال الحديث ، كان ثقة صدوقا إن شاء الله ، وكان تغير في آخر عمره حين رجع  إلى بغداد    . والظاهر أن الإمام أحمد  إنما أخذ عنه قبل اختلاطه ; لأنه كان في بغداد  قبل المصيصة  ، ثم رجع من المصيصة  إلى بغداد  في حاجة له ، فمات بها واختلاطه في رجوعه الأخير كما يعلمه من نظر ترجمته في كتب الرجال ، وحجاج المذكور رواه عن  عبد الملك بن عبد العزيز بن جريج  ، وقد أخرج له الجميع وهو ثقة فقيه فاضل معروف وكان يدلس ويرسل ، ولكنه في هذا الحديث صرح بالإخبار عن عكرمة  ، عن  ابن عباس  ، وراوي الحديث عن أحمد  ابنه عبد الله  ،  وجلالته معروفة ، فظهر صحة الإسناد المذكور كما قاله في " مجمع الزوائد " ،  والعلم عند الله تعالى ، وقد رأيت مما ذكرنا أدلة من قال : بجواز ذبح هدي التمتع عند الإحرام بالحج ، ومن قال : بجوازه عند الفراغ من العمرة ، وأدلة من قال : لا يجوز ذبحه قبل يوم النحر ومناقشتها .
قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر لي والله أعلم : أنه لا يجوز ذبح هدي التمتع والقران قبل يوم النحر لأدلة متعددة ، أوضحناها غاية الإيضاح قريبا . 

 منها أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كذلك فعل فلم يذبح عن أزواجه المتمتعات ولا عن عائشة  القارنة  إلا يوم النحر ، وكذلك فعل هو وجميع أصحابه المتمتعين بأمره ، واستمر على  ذلك عمل الأمة ، ولنا في رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أسوة حسنة . وقد  أمرنا أن نأخذ عنه مناسكنا ، ومن مناسكنا وقت ذبح الهدايا ، ولا شك أن  القرآن العظيم دل على أن كل هدي له تعلق بالحج أن ذبحه في أيام معلومات ،  لا في أيام مجهولات كما أوضحناه مرارا ; لأنه تعالى   [ ص: 156 ] قال : وأذن في الناس بالحج يأتوك رجالا وعلى كل ضامر يأتين من كل فج عميق ليشهدوا منافع لهم ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام    [ 22 \ 27 - 28 ] ; لأن مضمون الآية الكريمة : أذن فيهم بالحج يأتوك  حجاجا مشاة وركبانا ; لأجل أن يشهدوا منافع لهم ، ولأجل أن يذكروا اسم الله  على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام : أي وليتقربوا إلى الله بدماء ما رزقهم من  بهيمة الأنعام ، ذاكرين اسم الله عليها عند التذكية . 

 فقد صرح بأن ذلك التقرب بدماء الأنعام الذي هو من جملة ما دعوا إلى الحج  من أجله ، أنه في أيام معلومات لا في زمن مطلق مجهول كما ترى . 

 وقد بينا الأيام المعلومات في أول هذا البحث ، وقد بين - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - أول وقتها ، فذكر اسم الله على ما رزقه من بهيمة الأنعام وقت  تذكيتها يوم النحر ، ويوضح أن ذكر اسم الله عليها إنما هو عند تذكيتها  تقربا لله تعالى بدمائها ، قوله تعالى : والبدن جعلناها لكم من شعائر الله لكم فيها خير فاذكروا اسم الله عليها صواف أي ذكوها قائمة صواف على ثلاثة أرجل كما هو معلوم . 

 ولا شك أن الله جل وعلا في محكم كتابه بين أن الهدي له محل معروف لا يجوز التحلل بحلق الرأس ، قبل بلوغه إياه ، وذلك في قوله : ولا تحلقوا رءوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله ،  وقد ثبتت الأحاديث الصحيحة الكثيرة التي لا مطعن فيها : أنه - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - أمر من لم يسق هديا من أصحابه بفسخ حجه في عمرة ، والإحلال من  العمرة ، وتأسف هو - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه لم يفعل ذلك ، وقال : " لو استقبلت من أمري ما استدبرت لما سقت الهدي ولجعلتها عمرة   " . 

 ولا شك أن المانع له من فسخ الحج في العمرة أنه لا يمكنه التحلل ، وحلق الرأس ، حتى يبلغ الهدي محله . 

 ومن الضروري البديهي أن هدي التمتع لو كان يجوز ذبحه عند الإحلال من  العمرة ، أو الإحرام بالحج أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يتحلل بعمرة ، ويذبح  هديه عندما تحلل منها ، فيكون متمتعا ذابحا عند الفراغ من العمرة ، أو عند  الإحرام بالحج ، فلما صرح بامتناع هذا وعلله بأنه قلد هديه ، وعلم أنه لا  يجوز ذبحه قبل يوم النحر كما هو واضح . 

 وقد أوضحنا أن جميع أفعاله في الحج - ويدخل فيها الذبح ووقته - كلها بيان لإجمال آيات القرآن كقوله : حتى يبلغ الهدي محله ، وقوله :   [ ص: 157 ] ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام ، كما أنه بيان لقوله : ولله على الناس حج البيت الآية [ 3 \ 97 ] . ولذا قال - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مبينا أن أفعاله في الحج ، بيان للقرآن : " لتأخذوا عني مناسككم    " ، وقد قدمنا اتفاق الأصوليين ، على أن فعله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  الذي هو بيان لإجمال نص يقتضي الوجوب : أنه واجب إلى آخر ما قدمناه من  الأدلة . 

 وقد علمت مما ذكرنا أن القائلين بجواز ذبح هدي التمتع عند الإحرام بالحج ، أو بعد الفراغ من العمرة كالشافعية وأبي الخطاب  من الحنابلة ، ليس معهم حجة واضحة من كتاب الله ، ولا من سنة نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولا فعل أحد من الصحابة وأن تمسكهم بآية : فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج ، وبعض الأحاديث ليس في شيء منه حجة ناهضة يجب الرجوع إليها ، هذا ما ظهر لنا في هذه المسألة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
تنبيه 

 اعلم أن ما يفعله كثير من الحجاج - الذين يزعمون التقرب بالهدي يوم النحر - من ذبح الغنم في أماكن متفرقة من منى لا يقدر الفقراء على الوصول إليها ، والتمكن منها ، وتركها مذبوحة ليس بقربها فقير ينتفع بها ، وتضيع تلك الغنم بكثرة وتنتفخ وينتشر نتن ريحها في أقطار منى  ،  حتى يعم أرجاءها النتن كأنه نتن الجيف ، أن كل ذلك لا يجوز وهو إلى  المعصية أقرب منه إلى الطاعة . ولا يجوز لمن بسط الله يده إقرارهم على ذلك ;  لأنه فساد وأذية لسائر الحجاج بالأرواح المنتنة ، وإضاعة للمال ، وإفساد  له باسم التقرب إلى الله ، ودواء ذلك الداء المنتشر في منى  كل  سنة أن يعلم كل مهد وكل مضح : أنه يلزمه إيصال لحم ما يتقرب به إلى  الفقراء ، فعليه إذا ذبحها أن يؤجر من يسلخها طرية حين ذبحها أو يسلخها هو ،  ويحملها بنفسه أو بأجرة ، حتى يوصلها إلى المستحقين ; لأن الله يقول : فكلوا منها وأطعموا البائس الفقير   [ 22 \ 28 ] ، ويقول : فكلوا منها وأطعموا القانع والمعتر    [ 22 \ 36 ] ولا يمكنه إطعام أحد ممن أمره الله بإطعامهم إلا بإيصال ذلك  إليهم ، ولو اجتهد في إيصاله إليهم ، لأمكنه ذلك ; لأنه قادر عليه وعلى من  بسط الله يده أن يعين الحجاج المتقربين بالدماء على طريق الإيصال إلى  الفقراء بالطرق الكفيلة بتيسير ذلك كتهيئة عدد ضخم من العاملين للإيجار يوم  النحر على سلخ الهدايا والضحايا طرية ، وحمل لحومها إلى الفقراء في  أماكنهم ، وكتعدد مواضع الذبح في أرجاء منى  ، وفجاج مكة  ، ونحو ذلك من الطرق المعينة على إيصال الحقوق لمستحقيها . 

 [ ص: 158 ] واعلم أن التحقيق أن فقراء الحرم هم الموجودون فيه وقت نحر الهدايا من الآفاقيين ، وحاضري المسجد الحرام  ،  فإن ذبح في موضع فيه فقراء ، وخلى بينهم وبين الذبيحة أجزأه ذلك ; لأنه  يسر لهم الأكل منها بطريق لا كلفة عليهم فيها ، فكأنه أطعمهم بالفعل ،  والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 ومعلوم أن المتمتع إذا لم يجد هديا أنه ينتقل إلى الصوم ، كما قال تعالى : فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج وسبعة إذا رجعتم تلك عشرة كاملة   [ 2 \ 196 ] . 

 وأظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي أن معنى قوله : ( في الحج ) : أي في حالة  التلبس بإحرام الحج ; لأن الظاهر من اسم الحج هو الدخول في نفس الحج ، وذلك  بالإحرام . وقال بعض أهل العلم : المراد بالحج أشهره ، واستدل بقوله تعالى  : الحج أشهر معلومات    [ 2 \ 297 ] ولا دليل في الآية عندي ; لأن الكلام على حذف مضاف : أي زمن  الحج أشهر معلومات . وحذف المضاف وإقامة المضاف إليه مقامه أسلوب عربي ،  كما أشار له في الخلاصة بقوله : وما يلي المضاف يأتي خلفا عنه في الإعراب  إذا ما حذفا 

 وعليه ، فينبغي أن يحرم بحجه ، قبل يوم التروية ليتم الثلاثة قبل يوم النحر ; لأن صومه لا يجوز . 

وكره بعض أهل العلم للحاج صوم يوم عرفة ،  واستحب أن يفرغ من صوم الثلاثة قبله ، وجزم به صاحب المهذب والتحقيق أن  السبعة إنما يصومها بعد الرجوع إلى أهله ، ووصوله إلى بلده ، وأنه ليس  المراد أنه يصومها في طريقه في رجوعه . وقد ثبت في الصحيح من حديث  ابن عمر  أن  المراد الرجوع إلى أهله ، وهو ظاهر القرآن . فلا يجوز العدول عنه .  والظاهر أن الأيام الثلاثة والأيام السبعة : لا يجب التتابع في واحد منهما ،  لعدم الدليل على ذلك ، قال في " المغني " : ولا نعلم فيه خلافا ، وإن فاته  صومها قبل يوم النحر ، فهل يجوز له أن يصوم أيام التشريق الثلاثة ؟ اختلف  العلماء في ذلك على قولين : 

 أحدهما : أنه لا يجوز صوم أيام التشريق للمتمتع   . 

 والثاني : يجوز له صومها ، وفيها قول ثالث : أنها يجوز صومها مطلقا ، ولا  يخفى بعد هذا القول وسقوطه . أما حجة من قال : إنها لا يجوز صومها للمتمتع ،  ولا غيره فهو ما رواه مسلم  في صحيحه . وحدثنا  سريج بن يونس  ، حدثنا هشيم  ، أخبرنا خالد  ، عن أبي المليح  ،   [ ص: 159 ] عن نبيشة الهذلي  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أيام التشريق أيام أكل وشرب   " ، وفي لفظ عند مسلم  عنه زيادة : " وذكر الله   " . 

 وقال مسلم  في صحيحه أيضا : وحدثنا  أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ، حدثنا محمد بن سابق  ، حدثنا  إبراهيم بن طهمان  ، عن أبي الزبير  ، عن ابن كعب بن مالك  ، عن أبيه أنه حدثه : " أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعثه وأوس بن الحدثان  أيام التشريق ، فنادى : " أنه لا يدخل الجنة إلا مؤمن ، وأيام منى أيام أكل وشرب   " . وفي لفظ عند مسلم    : " فناديا " انتهى منه . قالوا : فهذا الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صحابيان : هما  كعب بن مالك  ، ونبيشة بن عبد الله الهذلي  ،  فيه التصريح من النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأن أيام التشريق أيام أكل  وشرب ، وذلك يدل على أنها لا يجوز صومها . وظاهر الحديث الإطلاق في المتمتع  وغيره . وفي الحديث المذكور : الرد على من أجاز صومها مطلقا ، ومما يؤيد  ذلك حديث  عمرو بن العاص  ، أنه قال لابنه عبد الله في أيام التشريق : إنها الأيام التي نهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن صومهن ، وأمر بفطرهن . قال ابن حجر  في " الفتح " : أخرجه أبو داود  ، وابن المنذر  وصححه  ابن خزيمة  والحاكم    . 

 وأما حجة من قال بجواز صوم أيام التشريق الثلاثة للمتمتع الذي فاته صومها قبل يوم النحر ، فهي ما رواه  البخاري  في صحيحه ، قال : باب صيام أيام التشريق ، قال أبو عبد الله    : قال لي  محمد بن المثنى    : حدثنا يحيى  ، عن هشام  قال : أخبرني أبي كانت عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - تصوم أيام منى  ، وكان أبوها يصومها   . 

 حدثنا  محمد بن بشار  ، حدثنا  غندر  ، حدثنا شعبة    : سمعت عبد الله بن عيسى  ، عن  الزهري  ، عن عروة  ، عن عائشة  ، وعن سالم  ، عن  ابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهم - قالا : لم يرخص في أيام التشريق أن يصمن ، إلا لمن لم يجد الهدي    . انتهى منه . قالوا : فهذا الحديث له حكم الرفع وفيه التصريح بالترخيص  في صوم أيام التشريق للمتمتع ، الذي لم يجد هديا ، والروايات الصحيحة التي  رواها الحفاظ من أصحاب شعبة  ، لم يرخص بضم الياء وفتح الخاء مبنيا للمفعول . 

 قال في " الفتح " : ووقع في رواية  يحيى بن سلام  عن شعبة  عند  الدارقطني  ، واللفظ له ،  والطحاوي    : رخص رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - للمتمتع إذا لم يجد الهدي أن يصوم أيام التشريق ، وقال : إن  يحيى بن سلام  ، ليس بالقوي ، ولم يذكر طريق عائشة  ، وأخرجه من وجه آخر ضعيف عن   [ ص: 160 ]  الزهري  ، عن عروة  عن عائشة  ، وإذا لم تصح هذه الطرق المصرحة بالرفع ، بقي الأمر على الاحتمال . 
وقد اختلف علماء الحديث في قول الصحابي : أمرنا بكذا ، ونهينا عن كذا ، هل له حكم الرفع ؟ على أقوال : 

 ثالثها : إن أضافه إلى عهد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فله حكم الرفع ، وإلا فلا . 

 واختلف في الترجيح فيما إذا لم يضفه ، ويلتحق به رخص لنا في كذا ، وعزم  علينا ألا نفعل كذا ، كل في الحكم سواء ، فمن يقول : إن له حكم الرفع فغاية  ما وقع في رواية  يحيى بن سلام  ، أنه روي بالمعنى . لكن قال  الطحاوي    : إن قول  ابن عمر  وعائشة  أخذاه من عموم قوله تعالى : فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج    ; لأن قوله : ( في الحج ) ، يعم ما قبل النحر ، وما بعده ، فتدخل أيام  التشريق ، فعلى هذا فليس بمرفوع بل هو بطريق الاستنباط منهما ، عما فهماه  من عموم الآية . وقد ثبت نهيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن صوم أيام التشريق ،  وهو عام في حق المتمتع وغيره . وعلى هذا فقد تعارض عموم الآية المشعر  بالإذن ، وعموم الحديث المشعر بالنهي ، وفي تخصيص عموم المتواتر بعموم  الآحاد نظر لو كان الحديث مرفوعا ، فكيف وفي كونه مرفوعا نظر ، فعلى هذا  يترجح القول بالجواز ، وإلى هذا جنح  البخاري  والله أعلم . انتهى كلام ابن حجر  في  " الفتح " وتراه فيه يجعل : أمرنا ونهينا ، ورخص لنا وعزم علينا ، كلها  سواء في الخلاف المذكور : هل لها حكم الرفع أو الوقف ؟ وممن قال : بصوم  أيام التشريق للمتمتع :  ابن عمر  ، وعائشة  ، وعروة  ،  وعبيد بن عمير  ،  والزهري  ، ومالك  ،  والأوزاعي  وإسحاق  ،  والشافعي  في أحد قوليه ، وأحمد  في إحدى الروايتين ، وممن روى عنه عدم صوم المتمتع لها :  الشافعي  في القول الثاني ، وأحمد  في الرواية الثالثة ، وروي نحوه عن علي  والحسن  ، وعطاء  وهو قول ابن المنذر  قاله في " المغني " . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : مسألة صوم أيام التشريق للمتمتع ،  يظهر لي فيها أنها بالنسبة إلى النصوص الصريحة ، يترجح فيها عدم جواز  صومها وبالنظر إلى صناعة علم الحديث يترجح فيها جواز صومها ، وإيضاح هذا أن  عدم صومها : دل عليه حديث نبيشة الهذلي  ،  وكعب بن مالك  في صحيح مسلم  ، كما قدمنا وكلا الحديثين صريح في أن كونها : " أيام أكل وشرب    " . من لفظ النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وهو نص صحيح صريح في عدم  صومها ، فظاهره الإطلاق في المتمتع ، الذي لم يجد هديا وفي غيره . 

 [ ص:  161 ] ولم يثبت نص صريح من لفظ النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولا من  القرآن : يدل على جواز صومها للمتمتع ، الذي لم يجد هديا ، وما ذكره ابن حجر  عن  الطحاوي  من أن  ابن عمر  ، وعائشة    - رضي الله عنهم - أخذا جواز صومها من ظاهر عموم قوله تعالى : فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج ، ليس بظاهر ، والظاهر سقوطه والله أعلم لإجماع جميع المسلمين أن الحاج إذا طاف طواف الإفاضة ، بعد رمي جمرة العقبة ، والحلق    : أنه يحل له كل شيء حرم عليه بالحج من النساء ، والصيد ، والطيب ، وكل  شيء . فقد زال عنه الإحرام بالحج بالكلية ، وصار حلالا حلا تاما كل التمام .  وذلك ينافي كونه يطلق عليه أنه في الحج ، فإن صام أيام التشريق فقد صامها  في غير الحج ; لأنه تحلل من حجه ، وقضى مناسكه . 

 ومن أصرح الأدلة في ذلك أن الله صرح بأنه لا رفث في الحج ، وأيام التشريق  يجوز فيها الرفث بالجماع فما دونه ، فدل على أن ذلك الرافث فيها ليس في  الحج ، وأما الرمي في أيام التشريق فهو من السنن الواقعة بعد تمام الحج تابعة له ، وكذلك النحر فيها إن لم ينحر يوم النحر . 

 أما كونه في أيام التشريق : يصدق عليه أنه في الحج بعد إحلاله منه ،  وفراغه منه ، حتى يتناوله عموم الآية ، فليس بظاهر عندي . والله تعالى أعلم  . 

 وأما بالنظر إلى صناعة علم الحديث ، فالذي يترجح هو جواز صوم أيام التشريق للمتمتع ، الذي لم يجد هديا    ; لأن المشهور الذي عليه جمهور المحدثين أن قول الصحابي : أمرنا بكذا ،  أو نهينا عن كذا ، أو رخص لنا في كذا ، أو أحل لنا كذا له كله حكم الرفع ،  فهو موقوف لفظا مرفوع حكما . 

 قال  ابن الصلاح  في  علوم الحديث الثاني : قول الصحابي : أمرنا بكذا ، أو نهينا عن كذا من نوع  المرفوع ، والمسند عند أصحاب الحديث ، وهو قول أكثر أهل العلم ، وخالف في  ذلك فريق منهم :  أبو بكر الإسماعيلي  ،  والأول هو الصحيح ; لأن مطلق ذلك ينصرف بظاهره إلى من إليه الأمر والنهي ،  وهو رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . انتهى محل الغرض منه 

 وقد قال بعد هذا : ولا فرق بين أن يقول ذلك في زمان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أو بعده . 

 وقال النووي  في تقريبه :  الثاني قول الصحابي : أمرنا بكذا ، أو نهينا عن كذا ، أو من السنة كذا ،  أو أمر بلال أن يشفع الأذان وما أشبهه ، كله مرفوع على الصحيح الذي قاله  الجمهور . وقيل : ليس بمرفوع ، ولا فرق بين قوله في حياة رسول الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - أو بعده انتهى   [ ص: 162 ] منه ، وعلى هذا درج العراقي  في ألفيته في قوله : 


**قول الصحابي من السنة أو نحو أمرنا حكمه الرفع ولو     بعد النبي قاله بأعصر 
على الصحيح وهو قول الأكثر 

**وفي علوم الحديث مناقشات في هذه المسألة معروفة ، والصحيح عندهم الذي عليه الأكثر أن ذلك له حكم الرفع وبه تعلم أن حديث  ابن عمر  ، وعائشة  عند  البخاري  لم  يرخص في أيام التشريق ، أن ضمن الحديث له حكم الرفع . وإذا قلنا : إنه  حديث صحيح مرفوع عن صحابيين ، فلا إشكال في أنه يخصص به عموم حديث نبيشة  ،  وكعب بن مالك  ، ولو كان ظاهر الآية يدل على صومها ، كما ذكره ابن حجر  عن  الطحاوي  ، فلا مانع من تخصيص عمومها بالحديث المرفوع . 

 وقد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك أن التحقيق ، جواز تخصيص عموم المتواتر ، بأخبار الآحاد كما  هو معلوم ; لأن التخصيص بيان ، والبيان يجوز بكل ما يزيل اللبس ، ولذا كان  جمهور العلماء على جواز بيان المتواتر ، بأخبار الآحاد ، كتخصيص عموم : وأحل لكم ما وراء ذلكم   [ 4 \ 24 ] ، وهو متواتر بحديث : " لا تنكح المرأة على عمتها أو خالتها   " ، وهو خبر آحاد ، وقد أكثرنا من أمثلته في هذا الكتاب المبارك ، وكذلك أجاز الجمهور تخصيص المنطوق بالمفهوم كتخصيص عموم : " في أربعين شاة شاة " ، وهو منطوق بمفهوم المخالفة في حديث : " في الغنم السائمة زكاة   " ، عند من يقول بذلك . 

 والحاصل أن المبين باسم الفاعل ، يجوز أن يكون دون المبين باسم المفعول في  السند ، وفي الدلالة ، وإليه أشار في " مراقي السعود " بقوله : 


**وبين القاصر من حيث السند     أو الدلالة على ما يعتمد 
**وقد أوضحنا هذا ، وذكرنا كلام أهل العلم فيه في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك . 

 وقد يترجح عند الناظر عدم صومها للمتمتع من وجهين : 

 الأول أن عدم صومها مرفوع رفعا صريحا ، وصومها موقوف لفظا مرفوع حكما على  المشهور ، والمرفوع صريحا أولى بالتقديم من المرفوع حكما . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (363)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 163 إلى صـ 170

*
*

 والثاني أن الجواز والنهي ، إذا تعارضا قدم  النهي ; لأن ترك مباح أهون من ارتكاب منهي عنه ، وقد يحتج المخالف ، بأن  دليل الجواز خاص بالمتمتع ، ودليل النهي عام ، والخاص يقضي على العام ،  والعلم عند الله تعالى . فإن أخر صوم الأيام الثلاثة ، عن يوم   [ ص: 163 ] عرفة  فقد  فات وقتها ، على القول بأن أيام التشريق لا يصومها المتمتع ، وعلى القول  بأنه يصومها إنما يخرج وقتها بانتهاء أيام التشريق وهل عليه قضاؤها بعد ذلك  ؟ لا أعلم في ذلك نصا من كتاب الله ولا من سنة رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم  - . 

 والعلماء مختلفون في ذلك ، فقال بعضهم : يقضيها فيصوم عشرة ، ومن قال بهذا  القول من أهل العلم اختلفوا ، هل يفرقها فيفصل بين الثلاثة والعشرة ،  بمقدار ما وجب التفريق بينهما في الأداء ، لو لم تفت في وقتها بناء على أن  تقديم الثلاثة على السبعة لا يتعلق بالوقت ، فلم يسقط كترتيب أفعال الصلاة ،  أو ليس عليه تفريقها ، بل يجوز أن يصوم العشرة كلها متوالية ، بناء على أن  التفريق وجب بحكم الوقت المعين ، وقد فات ، فسقط كالتفريق بين الصلوات  التي فاتت أوقاتها ، فإنها تقضى متوالية لا متفرقة على أوقاتها حسب الأداء  لو لم تفت ، والتفريق بين الثلاثة والسبعة في الصوم هو مذهب  الشافعي  ، وعدمه : مذهب أحمد  ، وعلى قول من قالوا : بلزوم قضاء الأيام الثلاثة بعد خروج وقتها . 

 فبعضهم يقول : لا دم على المتمتع ; لأنه قضى ما فات ، وهو مذهب  الشافعي    . وقيل : عليه دم مع القضاء ; لأجل التأخير ، وجزم به الخرقي  وهو مروي عن أحمد    . وقال القاضي : إن أخره لعذر ، فليس عليه إلا القضاء ، ولا دم . وعن أحمد    : لا دم مع القضاء بحال . 

 وقيل : لا تقضى الأيام الثلاثة ، بعد خروج وقتها ، ويلزم الدم لسقوط  قضائها بفوات وقتها ، ولا يجوز صوم السبعة بعد ذلك ; لأنها تابعة للثلاثة  التي سقطت ، ويتعين الدم ، وهذا مذهب أبي حنيفة  ، وآخر وقت الثلاثة عنده يوم عرفة    . 

 واعلم أن  أبا حنيفة  وأحمد  يقولان : إن صوم الثلاثة للعاجز عن الهدي يجوز قبل التلبس بإحرام الحج ، فمذهب أبي حنيفة  أن أول وقت صومها في أشهر الحج ، بين الإحرامين ، والأفضل عنده : أن يؤخرها إلى آخر وقتها ، فيصوم السابع ، ويوم التروية ، ويوم عرفة    . وبعض الحنفية يروي هذا عن علي    - رضي الله عنه - . وعند أحمد     : يجوز صومها ، عند الإحرام بالعمرة ، وعنه : إذا حل من العمرة ، وهذه  الأقوال مبنية على أن قوله : في الحج يراد به : أشهره . وقد بينا عدم ظهوره  ، وعند مالك   والشافعي    : لا يجوز صومها إلا بعد التلبس بإحرام الحج ، وهذا أقرب لظاهر القرآن ، وهما يقولان : ينبغي تقديمها قبل يوم النحر ،  والشافعي  يستحب إنهاءها قبل يوم عرفة  ، فإن لم يصم إلى يوم   [ ص: 164 ] النحر ، أفطر يوم النحر ، وصام عند مالك  أيام  التشريق ، فإن لم يصمها ، حتى رجع إلى بلده وله به مال لزمه أن يبعث  بالهدي ، إلى الحرم ، ولا يجزئه الصوم عنده ، وليس له أن يؤخر الصيام ;  ليهدي من بلده ، وفي صوم أيام التشريق ، للمتمتع عند الشافعية    : قولان . وعن أحمد    : روايتان فيهما . وقد علمت أن  أبا حنيفة  لا يجيز صومها . وأن مالكا  يجيزه ويكفي عنده في صوم السبعة الرجوع من منى    . 

 وقد قدمنا أن التحقيق أن صومها بعد الرجوع إلى أهله لحديث  ابن عمر  الثابت في الصحيح . فما يروى عن مالك  وأبي حنيفة  ،  والشافعي  ، وغيرهم مما يخالف ذلك من الروايات لا ينبغي التعويل عليه ، لمخالفته الحديث الصحيح . ولفظه : " فمن لم يجد هديا فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج وسبعة إذا رجع إلى أهله   " الحديث ، هذا لفظ مسلم  في صحيحه ، ولفظ  البخاري    : " فليصم ثلاثة أيام في الحج وسبعة إذا رجع إلى أهله   " ، فلفظة : " إذا رجع إلى أهله   " في الصحيحين من حديث  ابن عمر  مرفوعا إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وهو تفسير منه لقوله تعالى : وسبعة إذا رجعتم   [ 2 \ 196 ] ، وإذا ثبت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الصحيحين ، من حديث  ابن عمر    : تفسير الرجوع في الآية برجوعه إلى أهله ، فلا وجه للعدول عنه . 

 وفي صحيح  البخاري  ، من حديث  ابن عباس  بلفظ : " وسبعة إذا رجعتم إلى أمصاركم   " ، وكل ذلك يدل على أن صوم السبعة بعد رجوعه إلى أهله ، لا في رجوعه إلى مكة  ،  ولا في طريقه كما هو ظاهر النصوص التي ذكرنا ، بل صريحها ، والعدول عن  النص بلا دليل يجب الرجوع إليه لا يجوز ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 والأظهر عندي : أنه إن صام السبعة قبل يوم النحر ، لا يجزئه ذلك ، فما قال اللخمي  من المالكية : من أنه يرى إجزاءها لا وجه له . والله أعلم . 

 بل لو قال قائل : بمقتضى النصوص ، وقال لا تجزئ قبل رجوعه إلى أهله ، لكان  له وجه من النظر واضح ; لأن من قدمها قبل الرجوع إلى أهله ، فقد خالف لفظ  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، الثابت في الصحيحين عن  ابن عمر  وهو لفظ منه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، في معرض تفسير آية : وسبعة إذا رجعتم والعدول عن لفظه الصريح ، المبين لمعنى القرآن . لو قيل : بأنه لا يجزئ فاعله ، لكان له وجه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 واعلم أن العاجز عن الهدي في حجه ينتقل  إلى الصوم ولو غنيا في بلده ، هذا هو الظاهر ، وإن عجز وابتدأ صوم الثلاثة  ثم وجد الهدي ، بعد أن صام يوما منها أو يومين ،   [ ص: 165 ] فالأظهر  عندي فيه : أنه لا يلزمه الرجوع إلى الحج ; لأنه دخل في الصوم بوجه جائز  وأنه ينبغي له أن ينتقل إلى الهدي ، واستحباب الانتقال إلى الهدي هو مذهب مالك  ، ومن وافقه . وممن وافقه الحسن  ، وقتادة   والشافعي  وأحمد    . وعن  ابن أبي نجيح  ، وحماد  ،  والثوري  ، والمزني     : إن وجد الهدي ، قبل أن يكمل صوم الثلاثة ، فعليه الهدي . وقيل : متى  قدر على الهدي قبل يوم النحر انتقل إليه صام أو لم يصم ، والأظهر ما قدمنا  والله أعلم . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر لي : أنه إن فاته صوم الثلاثة في وقتها ، إلى ما بعد أيام التشريق أنه  يجري على القاعدة الأصولية التي هي : هل يستلزم الأمر المؤقت القضاء ، إذا  فات وقته ، أو لا يستلزمه ؟ وقد قدمنا الكلام على تلك المسألة مستوفى في  سورة " مريم " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : فخلف من بعدهم خلف أضاعوا الصلاة الآية [ 19 \ 59 ] . 

 فعلى القول : بأن الأمر يستلزم القضاء فلا إشكال في قضاء الثلاثة بعد  وقتها ، وعلى القول : بأنه لا يستلزم القضاء يحتمل أن يقال : بوجوب القضاء  لعموم حديث : " فدين الله أحق أن يقضى    " ، ويحتمل أن يقال بعدمه ، بناء على أن صوم الثلاثة في الحج ، ليكون ذلك  مسوغا لقضاء التفث ; لأن الدم مسوغ لقضاء التفث ، ممن عنده هدي فلا يبعد  أن يكون بعض الصوم قدم لينوب عن الدم في تسويغ قضاء التفث . وعلى هذا  الاحتمال : لا يظهر القضاء ، ولا يبعد لزوم الدم للإخلال بالصوم في وقته ،  والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 أما لزوم صوم السبعة بعد الرجوع إلى أهله ،  فالذي يظهر لي : لزومه لمن لم يجد الهدي مطلقا : وأنه لا يسقط بحال ; لأن  وجوبه ثابت بالقرآن فلا يمكن إسقاطه ، إلا بدليل واضح ، يجب الرجوع إليه .  فجعل الدم بدلا منه إن فات صوم الثلاثة في وقتها ، ليس عليه دليل يوجب ترك  العمل بصريح القرآن في قوله : وسبعة إذا رجعتم   .
تنبيه 

إذا أخر الحاج طواف الإفاضة ، عن أيام التشريق إلى آخر ذي الحجة مثلا  ، فهل يجزئه حينئذ صوم الأيام الثلاثة لأنه لم يزل في الحج ، لبقاء ركن  منه ، ولأنه لا يجوز له الرفث إلى النساء ; لأنه لم يزل في الحج ، أو لا  يجوز له صومها نظرا إلى أن وقت الطواف ، الذي بينه النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - وقال : " لتأخذوا عني مناسككم   " قد فات ؟ وهذا التأخير مخالف   [ ص: 166 ] للسنة ، فلا عبرة به ، وهذا أظهر عندي . والله تعالى أعلم . 

 وبنحوه جزم النووي  في " شرح المهذب " ، قائلا : إن تأخير الطواف بعيد فلا يحمل عليه قوله تعالى : ( في الحج ) وذكر عن بعض الشافعية  وجها  آخر غير هذا . وإن مات المتمتع العاجز ، عن الصوم قبل أن يصوم ، فقال بعض  أهل العلم : يتصدق عما أمكنه صومه ، عن كل يوم بمد من حنطة ، وهو مروي عن  الشافعي    . وقيل : يهدي عنه . وقيل : لا هدي عنه ، ولا إطعام . والله تعالى أعلم . 

 واختلف أهل العلم : إن وجب عليه الصوم فلم يشرع فيه ، حتى قدر على الهدي  هل ينتقل إلى الهدي ؟ ; لأن الصوم إنما لزم للعجز عن الهدي ، وقد زال  بوجوده ، وهذا إن وقع قبل يوم النحر ، لا ينبغي أن يختلف فيه . أما إن وجد  الهدي ، بعد فوات وقت الأيام الثلاثة ، فهو محل القولين ، وهما روايتان ،  عن أحمد  ، وقد قدمنا كلام أهل العلم في ذلك ، ولا نص فيه . 

 والأظهر أن صوم السبعة الذي لم يعين له وقت لا ينبغي العدول عنه ، إلى  غيره ، كما تقدم خلافا لمن قال بغير ذلك ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 هذا هو حاصل ما يتعلق بالدماء الواجبة ، بغير النذر مع كونها منصوصا عليها في القرآن . 

 أما الدماء التي لم يذكر حكمها في القرآن ، وقد قاسها العلماء على المذكورة في القرآن ، فمنها : دم الفوات   . فقد روى مالك  في " الموطأ " ، عن  عمر بن الخطاب    - رضي الله عنه - : أنه أمر  أبا أيوب الأنصاري  ، وهبار بن الأسود  حين  فاتهما الحج ، وأتيا يوم النحر : أن يحلا بعمرة ، ثم يرجعا حلالا ثم يحجان  عاما قابلا ، ويهديان ، فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج ، وسبعة إذا  رجع إلى أهله   . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 فقد قاس  عمر بن الخطاب    - رضي الله عنه - : دم الفوات على دم التمتع حيث قال : فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج وسبعة إذا رجع إلى أهله ، وقول عمر     " ثلاثة أيام في الحج " ، لا يظهر في الفوات ; لأن الفوات لا يتحقق إلا  بانتهاء ليلة النحر ، اللهم إلا إن كان عاقه عائق ، وهو بعيد ، بحيث لو سار  ثلاثة أيام لم يدرك عرفة  ليلة  النحر ، فحينئذ قد يصومها وكأنه في الحج ; لأنه لم يحصل له الفوات فعلا ،  وإن كان الفوات محققا وقوعه في المستقبل ، ووجه قياس : دم الفوات على دم  التمتع ، حتى صار بدله من الصوم كبدله . 

 [ ص: 167 ] ذكره  ابن قدامة  في  " المغني " قائلا : إن هدي التمتع ، إنما وجب للترفه بترك أحد السفرين  وقضائه النسكين في سفر واحد ، فيقاس عليه دم من فاته الحج بجامع أنه ترك  بعض ما اقتضاه إحرامه ، فصار كالتارك لأحد السفرين انتهى محل الغرض منه .  ولا يظهر عندي كل الظهور . 

 ثم قال في " المغني " : فإن قيل : فهلا ألحقتموه بهدي الإحصار فإنه أشبه  به ، إذ هو حلال من إحرامه قبل إتمامه . قلنا : الهدي فيهما سواء . وأما  البدل ، فإن الإحصار ليس بمنصوص على البدل فيه ، وإنما ثبت قياسا ، فقياس  هذا على الأصل المنصوص عليه أولى من قياسه على فرعه ، على أن الصيام هاهنا  مثل الصيام عن دم الإحصار ، وهو عشرة أيام أيضا ، إلا أن صيام الإحصار :  يجب أن يكون قبل حله ، وهذا يجوز فعله قبل حله وبعده ، وهو أيضا مفارق لصوم  المتعة ; لأن الثلاثة في المتعة : يستحب أن يكون آخرها يوم عرفة  ، وهذا يكون بعد فوات عرفة    . والخرقي  إنما جعل الصوم عن هدي الفوات مثل الصوم عن جزاء الصيد عن كل مد يوما . والمروي عن عمر  وابنه مثل ما ذكرنا ، ويقاس عليه أيضا : كل دم وجب لترك واجب ، كدم القران وترك الإحرام من الميقات والوقوف بعرفة  إلى غروب الشمس ، والمبيت بمزدلفة  ، والرمي ، والمبيت ليالي منى  بها ، وطواف الوداع . فالواجب فيه : ما استيسر من الهدي ، فإن لم يجد فصيام عشرة أيام ، وأما من أفسد حجه بالجماع ،  فالواجب فيه بدنة بقول الصحابة المنتشر الذي لم يظهر خلافه ، فإن لم يجد  فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج ، وسبعة إذا رجع ، كصيام المتعة . كذا قال عبد الله بن عمر  ،  وعبد الله بن عباس  ، وعبد الله بن عمرو  رواه عنهم الأثرم  ، ولم يظهر في الصحابة خلافهم ، فيكون إجماعا ، فيكون بدله مقيسا على بدل دم المتعة . 

 وقال أصحابنا : يقوم البدنة بدراهم ، ثم يشتري بها طعاما ، فيطعم كل مسكين  مدا أو يصوم عن كل مد يوما ، فتكون ملحقة بالبدنة الواجبة في جزاء الصيد .  

 ويقاس على فدية الأذى ما وجب بفعل محظور ، يترفه به كتقليم الأظافر ،  واللبس ، والطيب وكل استمتاع من النساء : كالوطء في العمرة ، أو في الحج  بعد رمي جمرة العقبة ، فإنه في معنى فدية الأذى من الوجه الذي ذكرنا ،  فيقاس عليه ، ويلحق به ، فقد قال  ابن عباس    : لامرأة وقع عليها زوجها قبل أن تقصر : عليك فدية من صيام أو صدقة أو نسك   . انتهى بطوله من " المغني " . 

 وهذه الأمور المذكورة لا نص فيها ، من كتاب ولا سنة . 

 [ ص: 168 ] وقد  قدمنا في سورة " البقرة " ، أقوال أهل العلم في المحصر إن عجز عن الهدي هل  يلزمه بدله ، أو لا يلزمه شيء بدلا عنه . وأقوال من قالوا : يلزمه البدل  في البدل ، هل هو الصوم ، أو الإطعام بما أغنى عن إعادته هنا . 

 وقد علمت من كلام صاحب " المغني " أن المشهور في مذهب أحمد    : هو قياس دم الفوات على دم التمتع ، كما فعل عمر    - رضي الله عنه - ، وأن الخرقي  من الحنابلة قاسه على دم جزاء الصيد فجعل الصوم عن دم الفوات ، كالصوم عن جزاء الصيد ، وأن مذهب أحمد  أيضا  ، قياس كل دم وجب لترك واجب على دم التمتع . فيصوم عند العجز عنه عشرة  أيام ، وذلك كدم القران ، وترك الإحرام من الميقات ، والوقوف بعرفة  إلى غروب الشمس ، والمبيت بمزدلفة  والرمي والمبيت ليالي منى  بها . وطواف الوداع . وكذلك قياس صوم من عجز عن البدنة في حال إفساد حجه بالجماع ، فهو عند أحمد    : عشرة أيام قياسا على التمتع . وقد قدمنا نقل صاحب " المغني " لذلك عن بعض الصحابة وعدم مخالفة غيرهم لهم . 

 وعن بعض الحنابلة : تقويم بدنة المجامع العاجز بالدراهم ، فيشتري بها طعاما إلى آخر ما تقدم . وأن مذهب أحمد    : قياس كل دم وجب بفعل محظور ، كاللبس ، والطيب ، وتقليم الأظافر ، ونحو ذلك على فدية الأذى . 

 وقد قدمنا أن قياس تلك الأشياء على فدية الأذى : مجمع عليه من الأئمة الأربعة ، إلا أن  أبا حنيفة    . يخصصه بما فعل للعذر ، ويوجب الدم دون غيره ، فيما فعل من ذلك لا لعذر ، كما تقدم إيضاحه . 

 وأما مذهب  الشافعي  في دم الفوات ، ففيه طريقان أصحهما : قياسه على دم التمتع ، في الترتيب ، والتقدير ، وسائر الأحكام . 

 والطريق الثاني : على قولين أحدهما : أنه كدم التمتع أيضا . والثاني : أنه  كدم الجماع في الأحكام ، إلا أن هذا شاة ، والجماع بدنة لاشتراك الصورتين  في وجوب القضاء ، وقد قدمنا حكم المجامع العاجز عن البدنة في مذهب  الشافعي  ماذا يلزمه ، ومذهب  الشافعي  في الدم الواجب بسبب ترك بعض المأمورات كالإحرام من الميقات ، والرمي والوقوف بعرفة  إلى الغروب ، والمبيت بمزدلفة  ليلة النحر ، وبمنى  ليالي منى  ، وطواف الوداع هو أن في ذلك أربعة أوجه ، أصحها : أنه كدم التمتع أيضا في الترتيب ،   [ ص: 169 ] والتقدير ، فإن عجز عن الهدي ، صام ثلاثة أيام في الحج وسبعة إذا رجع . 

 الوجه الثاني : أنه إن عجز عن الهدي قوم شاة الهدي دراهم ، واشترى بها  طعاما وتصدق به ، فإن عجز صام عن كل مد يوما ، والوجهان الآخران عند  الشافعية تركناهما لضعفهما وشذوذهما ، كما قاله علماء الشافعية . ومذهب  الشافعي  في الدم اللازم . بسبب الاستمتاع : كالطيب واللباس ، ومقدمات الجماع أن فيه عندهم أربعة أوجه ، وقد قدمناها . 

 وقدمنا أن أصحها أنه كفدية الأذى المنصوصة في آية الفدية . ودم الجماع فيه  عند الشافعية طرق واختلاف منتشر ، والمذهب المشهور عندهم : أنه بدنة ، فإن  عجز عنها فبقرة ، فإن عجز فسبع شياه ، فإن عجز قوم البدنة بدراهم ،  والدراهم بطعام ثم تصدق به ، فإن عجز صام عن كل مد يوما . وقيل : إن عجز عن  الغنم قوم البدنة وصام ، فإن عجز أطعم ، فيقدم الصيام على الإطعام ككفارة  الظهار ونحوها . وقيل : لا مدخل للإطعام والصيام ، بل إذا عجز عن الغنم ثبت  الفداء في ذمته . وقيل : إنه يتخير بين البدنة ، والبقرة ، والغنم ، فإن  عجز عنها ، فالإطعام ثم الصوم . وقيل : يتخير بين البدنة ، والبقرة ،  والشياه ، والإطعام ، والصيام ، وكل هذه الأقوال لا دليل على شيء منها من  كتاب ولا سنة ولا قياس جلي . 

 وقول الظاهرية : إن كل ما لم يثبت من هذه المذكورات من صيام ودم لا يجب ;  لأن كل ما سكت عنه الوحي فهو عفو له وجه من النظر ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .  

 وقد قدمنا أن مذهب مالك  هو قياس الطيب واللبس ونحو ذلك على فدية الأذى كغيره من الأئمة . 

 وأما دم الفوات والفساد ، وترك الرمي وتعدي الميقات ، وترك المبيت بمزدلفة ،  فكل ذلك يقيس بدله على بدل التمتع ، فإن عجز عن الهدي صام عشرة أيام ،  وإنما يصوم الثلاثة في الحج عندهم المتمتع ، والقارن ومتعدي الميقات ،  ومفسد الحج ومن فاته الحج . 

 وأما من لزمه ذلك لترك جمرة أو النزول بمزدلفة  ، فيصوم متى شاء ; لأنه يقضي في غير حج ، فيصوم في غير حج . اهـ من المواق . 

 وقد قدمنا في مسائل الحج التي ذكرناها في الكلام على آية الحج : بعض  المسائل التي يتعدد فيها الدم ، وبعض المسائل التي لا يتعدد فيها في مواضع  متفرقة ، مع عدم النص في ذلك من كتاب أو سنة . 

 [ ص: 170 ] والأظهر  عندي أن الدماء إن اختلفت أسبابها كمن جاوز الميقات غير محرم ، ودفع من  عرفة قبل غروب الشمس عند من يقول حجه صحيح ، وعليه دم ، وترك المبيت بمزدلفة  وترك المبيت بمنى  أيام منى  ،  أنه تتعدد عليه الدماء ، بتعدد أسبابها مع اختلافها . أما إن كانت الأسباب  المتعددة من نوع واحد ، كأن ترك رمي يوم ، ثم ترك رمي يوم آخر أو بات ليلة  من ليالي منى في غير منى  ثم كرر ذلك ، فللتعدد وجه وللاتحاد وجه ، وقد قدمنا أقوال أهل العلم في ذلك في محله . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 واعلم أن من اعتمر في أشهر الحج ، وأحل من عمرته ، وهو يريد التمتع ثم كرر العمرة في أشهر الحج : لا يلزمه إلا هدي تمتع واحد ، ولا ينبغي أن يختلف في ذلك ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وقد قدمنا أن أقل الهدي واجبا كان للتمتع والقران ونحوهما ، أو غير واجب  شاة تجزئ ضحية أو شرك في دم ، كسبع بدنة أو بقرة على التحقيق ، كما تقدم  إيضاحه ، ولا عبرة بخلاف من خالف في الاشتراك فيه لثبوته بالنص الصحيح . 

 واعلم أن من أحرم بعمرة في أشهر الحج له أن يدخل عليها الحج ، فيكون قارنا  ، وعليه دم القران ما لم يفتتح الطواف بالبيت ، وإن افتتح الطواف : ففي  جواز إدخاله عليها حينئذ ، خلاف بين أهل العلم . 

 قال النووي    : فجوزه مالك  ، ومنعه عطاء  ،  والشافعي  ،  وأبو ثور    . 

 واختلفوا أيضا في إدخال العمرة على الحج ،  فيكون قارنا ، وعليه دم القران ، وقد قدمنا أن الشافعية والمالكية يقولون :  إن ذلك هو الذي فعله النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في حجة الوداع ،  وأكثرهم يقول : هو لا يجوز لغيره ، بل جوازه خاص به - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  كما قدمنا . 

 وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : واختلفوا في إدخال العمرة على الحج ، فقال أصحابنا : يجوز ، ويصير قارنا وعليه دم القران ، وهو قول قديم  للشافعي  ، ومنعه  الشافعي  في مصر  ، ونقل منعه عن أكثر من لقيه . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (364)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 171 إلى صـ 178

*

*
 والظاهر أن المحرم المتمتع إذا أحل من عمرته ، يستحب له ألا يحرم بالحج ،  إلا يوم التروية ; لأن ذلك هو الذي فعله أصحاب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  ، بأمره في حجة الوداع ، ومحل هذا إن كان واجدا هدي التمتع ، فإن كان  عاجزا عنه ويريد أن يصوم ، استحب له تقديم الإحرام ; ليصوم الأيام الثلاثة  في إحرام الحج ، وقد قدمنا أقوال من قال من أهل العلم : إنه   [ ص: 171 ] ينبغي أن يكون آخرها يوم عرفة  ، وقول من كره صوم يوم عرفة  واستحب انتهاءها قبل يوم عرفة    . والله تعالى أعلم
تنبيه 

إذا فرغ المتمتع من عمرته ، وكان لم يسق هديا فإن له التحلل التام ، فله مس الطيب والاستمتاع بالنساء ، وكل شيء حرم عليه بإحرامه ، فإن كان ساق الهدي ففيه للعلماء قولان : 

 أحدهما أن له التحلل أيضا ; لأن الله يقول في التمتع : فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج   [ 2 \ 196 ] ، ولا يمنعه سوق الهدي من ذلك ; لأنه متمتع . 

 والقول الثاني : أنه لا يجوز له الإحلال حتى يبلغ الهدي محله يوم النحر ، واستدل من قال بهذا بحديث : حفصة    - رضي الله عنها - الذي قدمناه أنها قالت له - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ما شأن الناس حلوا ، ولم تحلل أنت من عمرتك ؟ فقال : " إني لبدت رأسي وقلدت هديي ، فلا أحل حتى أنحر   " وكلا القولين قال به جماعة من الأئمة - رضي الله عنهم - . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أظهر القولين عندي أن له أن يحل من  إحرامه ، ولكنه يؤخر ذبح هدي تمتعه ، حتى يرمي جمرة العقبة يوم النحر ، كما  قدمنا إيضاحه . والاحتجاج بحديث حفصة  المذكور  لا ينهض كل النهوض ; لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان قارنا ،  فحديثها ليس في محل النزاع ; لأن النزاع فيمن أحرم بعمرة يريد التحلل منها .  والإحرام بالحج بعد ذلك . هل يمنعه سوق الهدي من التحلل ؟ وحديث حفصة  في  القران ، والقران ليس محل نزاع ، وقولها : ولم تحلل أنت من عمرتك . تعني :  عمرته المقرونة مع الحج ، لا عمرة مفردة بإحرام دون الحج ، كما هو معلوم ،  وكما تقدم إيضاحه . 

 ومما يوضحه أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " لو استقبلت من أمري ما استدبرت لما سقت الهدي ولجعلتها عمرة    " فدل على أنه لم يجعلها عمرة مفردة الذي هو محل النزاع ; لأن ظاهره أنها  لو كانت مفردة لكان له الإحلال منها مطلقا ، ولا حجة في قوله : " لما سقت  الهدي " ; لأنه ساقه لقران لا لعمرة مفردة عن الحج . 

 وقال النووي    : فإن قيل : قد ثبت في صحيح مسلم  ، عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - قالت : خرجنا مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في حجة الوداع فمنا من أهل بعمرة ، ومنا من أهل بحجة ، حتى قدمنا مكة  فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من أحرم بعمرة ولم يهد فليحلل ، ومن   [ ص: 172 ] أحرم بعمرة وأهدى فلا يتحلل حتى ينحر هديه ، ومن أهل بحجة فليتم حجه   " . 

 فالجواب أن هذه الرواية مختصرة من روايتين ذكرهما مسلم  قبل هذه الرواية ، وبعدها قالت : " خرجنا  مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عام حجة الوداع ، فأهللنا بعمرة ، ثم  قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من كان معه هدي فليهلل بالحج مع  العمرة ، ثم لا يحل حتى يحل منهما جميعا   " ، فهذه الرواية مفسرة للأولى ويتعين هذا التأويل ; لأن القصة واحدة فصحت الروايات . انتهى منه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : ومما يؤيد ما ذكرنا عن النووي  أن رواية حديث عائشة  المذكورة التي قال : إنها يجب تأويلها بتفسيرها بالروايات الصحيحة الأخرى فيها ما لفظه : " ومن أهل بحجة فليتم حجه    " ; لكثرة الروايات الصحيحة المتفق عليها عن جماعة من الصحابة أن النبي -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمر كل من أحرم بحج مفردا ، ولم يسق هديا أن يفسخ  حجه في عمرة ، ويحل منها الحل كله ، فعلم أن قولها : ومن أهل بحجة فليتم  حجته : يجب تأويله ، وتفسيره بالروايات الأخرى الصحيحة ، كما قال النووي     . وقول من قال : إن سوق الهدي في عمرته يمنعه من الإحلال منها حتى ينحر  يوم النحر له وجه قوي من النظر لدخوله في ظاهر عموم قوله تعالى : ولا تحلقوا رءوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله    [ 2 \ 196 ] ، وهذا المعتمر المتمتع الذي ساق معه هدي التمتع إن حل من  عمرته حلق قبل أن يبلغ هديه محله ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . ولنكتف هنا بما  ذكرنا من أحكام الدماء الواجبة بغير النذر . 

 أما الهدي الذي ليس بواجب   : وهو هدي التطوع ، وهو مستحب فيستحب لمن قصد مكة  حاجا  أو معتمرا أن يهدي إليها من بهيمة الأنعام ، وينحره ويفرقه ; لأن رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أهدى مائة بدنة وهو قارن ، ويكفي لدم القران  بدنة واحدة ، بل شاة واحدة ، وبقية المائة تطوع منه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  : ويستحب أن يكون ما يهديه سمينا حسنا ; لقوله تعالى : ذلك ومن يعظم شعائر الله الآية [ 22 \ 32 ] . وعن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - تعظيمها الاستسمان والاستحسان والاستعظام ، ويؤيده قوله تعالى : والبدن جعلناها لكم من شعائر الله الآية [ 22 \ 36 ] . ومعلوم أن أقل الهدي شاة  تجزئ ضحية أو سبع بدنة أو بقرة كما تقدم إيضاحه ، ولا يكون من الحيوان إلا  من بهيمة الأنعام ، وقد تقدم إيضاح الأنعام ، وأنها الأزواج الثمانية  المذكورة في آيات من كتاب الله وهي : الجمل ، والناقة ، والبقرة ، والثور ،  والنعجة ، والكبش ، والعنز ، والتيس . 

 [ ص: 173 ] واعلم  أن التحقيق أن الهدي والإطعام يختص بهما فقراء الحرم المكي ، وأن الصوم لا  يختص به مكان دون مكان ، مع اختلاف في الطعام ، كما تقدم إيضاحه في سورة "  المائدة " . 

 وأظهر قولي أهل العلم أنه يلزمه ذبح الهدي في الحرم ، وتفريقه في الحرم  أيضا ، خلافا لمن زعم جواز الذبح في الحل ، إن كان تفريق اللحم في الحرم ،  والتحقيق أن البدن يسن تقليدها ، وإشعارها فيقلدها  نعلين . ومعنى إشعارها : هو جرحها في صفحة سنامها ، ويسلت الدم عنها .  والجمهور على أن الإشعار في صفحة السنام اليمنى ، كما ثبت في الصحيح من  حديث  ابن عباس  خلافا لمالك  القائل : إنه في الصفحة اليسرى . 

 واعلم أن التحقيق أن الإشعار المذكور سنة لثبوته عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خلافا لأبي حنيفة  القائل : بالنهي عنه ، معللا : بأنه مثلة وهي منهي عنها . وروي مثله عن النخعي     ; لأن الأحاديث الصحيحة الواردة بالإشعار تخصص عموم النهي عن المثلة ،  ولأنه لا يسلم أنه مثلة ، فهو جرح لمصلحة : كالفصد والختان ، والحجامة ،  والكي ، والوسم . 

 واعلم أن الهدي من الغنم يسن تقليده عند عامة أهل العلم ، وخالف مالك  وأصحابه الجمهور ، وقد ثبت في الصحيحين من حديث عائشة    : " أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أهدى غنما فقلدها   " وقال بعض أهل العلم : لا تقلد بالنعال لضعفها ، وإنما تقلد بنحو عرى القرب ، ولا تشعر الغنم إجماعا ، والظاهر أن مالكا  لم  يبلغه حديث تقليد الغنم ، ولو بلغه لعمل به ; لأنه صحيح متفق عليه ،  وإشعار البقر إن كان له سنام لا نص فيه ، وقاسه جماعة من أهل العلم على  إشعار الإبل . والمقصود من الإشعار والتقليد وتلطيخ الهدي بالدم ، هو أن  يعلم كل من رآه أنه هدي ; لأنه قد يختلط بغيره ، فإذا أشعر وقلد تميز عن  غيره ، وربما شرد فيعرف أنه هدي فيرد ، وهذه العلة موجودة في البقر ،  فمقتضى القياس : إشعاره إن كان له سنام . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : الحكمة في تقليده النعلين أن المنتعل عندهم كالراكب  لكون النعل تقي صاحبها الأذى من الحر والبرد والشوك ، والقذر ونحو ذلك فكأن  المهدي خرج لله عن مركوبه الحيواني ، وغير الحيواني ، وظاهر صنيع  البخاري  أنهم قلدوا البقر في حجة الوداع ; حيث قال : باب فتل القلائد للبدن والبقر ، ثم ساق حديث حفصة  المتقدم ، وفيه قال : " إني لبدت رأسي وقلدت هديي   " . الحديث ، وحديث عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - قالت : " كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يهدي من المدينة  ، فأفتل قلائد هديه   " . . . الحديث ، فترى  البخاري  قال في الترجمة هذه : باب فتل القلائد للبدن والبقر . 

 [ ص: 174 ] وقال ابن حجر    . وترجمة  البخاري  صحيحة  ; لأنه إن كان المراد بالذي في الحديث : الإبل والبقر معا فلا كلام ، وإن  كان المراد الإبل خاصة فالبقر في معناها . انتهى محل الغرض منه وهو كما قال  . 

 والأظهر أن الصواب إن شاء الله أن البقر والإبل والغنم كلها تقلد إن كانت  هديا ، وأن الغنم لا تشعر قولا واحدا ، وأن السنة الصحيحة ثابتة بإشعار الإبل ، ومقتضى القياس أن البقر كذلك إن كان له سنام . والله تعالى أعلم . 

 واعلم أن التحقيق أن من أهدى إلى الحرم هديا وهو مقيم في بلده ليس بحاج  ولا معتمر ، لا يحرم عليه شيء بإرسال الهدي كما هو ثابت في الصحيح . وعن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - ثبوتا لا مطعن فيه ، فلا ينبغي أن يعول على ما خالفه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى ، ولذا ثبت في صحيح  البخاري  أن  زياد بن أبي سفيان  كتب إلى عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - أن  عبد الله بن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - قال : من أهدى هديا حرم عليه ما يحرم على الحاج ، حتى ينحر هديه ، قالت : عمرة    . فقالت عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - : ليس كما قال  ابن عباس     : فتلت قلائد هدي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بيدي ، ثم قلدها رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بيديه ، ثم بعث بها مع أبي فلم يحرم على رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شيء أحله الله حتى نحر الهدي   . وحديث عائشة  المذكور عند  البخاري  أخرجه مسلم  بألفاظ كثيرة معناها واحد ، إلا أن فيه أن الذي سأل عائشة  ابن زياد    . 

 والصواب : ما في  البخاري  من أن الذي كتب إليها يسألها هو  زياد بن أبي سفيان  المعروف بزياد ابن أبيه  ، كما نبه عليه غير واحد ، فما في مسلم  من كونه ابن زياد  وهم  من بعض الرواة ، وقد قدمنا مرارا أن السنة الثابتة عنه - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - ثبوتا لا مطعن فيه يجب تقديمها على قول كل عالم ، ولو بلغ ما بلغ من  العلم والدين ، وبه تعلم أن التحقيق أن من بعث بهدي ، وأقام في بلده لا  يحرم عليه شيء بإرسال هديه ، وأن ما خالف ذلك لا يلتفت إليه ، وإن زعم  جماعة أنه مروي عن عمر  وابنه ، وعلي  ،  وقيس بن سعد بن عبادة  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ،  وابن سيرين  ، وعطاء  ، والنخعي  ، ومجاهد    ; لأن السنة الصحيحة مقدمة على أقوال كل العلماء وكذلك ما قاله  سعيد بن المسيب     : من أنه لا يجتنب إلا الجماع ليلة جمع : وهي ليلة النحر ، لا يلتفت إليه  ; للحديث الصحيح المتفق عليه المذكور آنفا ، والحديث الذي رواه  الطحاوي  وغيره من طريق عبد الملك بن جابر  عن أبيه ، الدال على أنه يحرم عليه ما يحرم على الحاج ضعيف ، كما ذكره الحافظ في " الفتح " ، فلا يعارض به الحديث المتفق   [ ص: 175 ] عليه . وذكر ابن حجر  في " الفتح " ، عن  الزهري    : ما يدل على أن الأمر استقر على حديث عائشة  لما بينت به سنة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ورجع الناس عن فتوى  ابن عباس  ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 واعلم أن التحقيق الذي عليه جمهور أهل العلم أن من أراد النسك لا يصير محرما بمجرد تقليد الهدي ، ولا يجب عليه بذلك شيء ، خلافا لما حكاه ابن المنذر  عن  الثوري  وأحمد  وإسحاق  من  أنه يصير محرما بمجرد تقليد الهدي ، وخلافا لأصحاب الرأي في قولهم : إن من  ساق الهدي ، وأم البيت ثم قلد وجب عليه الإحرام ; لأن إيجاب الإحرام يحتاج  إلى دليل يجب الرجوع إليه . 

 وقد دلت النصوص : على أنه لا يجب إلا إذا بلغ الميقات وأراد مجاوزته كما هو معلوم ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
تنبيه 

 الظاهر أن التحقيق أنه لا يشترط في الهدي أن يجمع به بين الحل والحرم ، فلو اشتراه من منى  ونحره بها من غير أن يخرجه إلى الحل أجزأه . قال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : وهو مذهبنا ، وبه قال  ابن عباس  ، وأبو حنيفة   وأبو ثور  ، والجمهور . وقال  ابن عمر   وسعيد بن جبير    : لا هدي إلا ما أحضر عرفات    . وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وليس من شرط الهدي أن يجمع فيه بين الحل والحرم ، ولا أن يقفه بعرفة  لكن يستحب ذلك . وروي هذا عن  ابن عباس  ، وبه قال  الشافعي  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وأصحاب الرأي ، وكان  ابن عمر  لا يرى الهدي إلا ما عرف به ، ونحوه عن  سعيد بن جبير  ، انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 ومعلوم أن مذهب مالك    : أنه لا يذبح هدي التمتع والقران بمنى  ، إلا إذا وقف به بعرفة  ، وإن لم يقف به بعرفة  ذبحه في مكة  ،  ولا بد عنده في الهدي أن يجمع به بين الحل والحرم ، فإن اشتراه في الحرم  لزمه إخراجه إلى الحل والرجوع به إلى الحرم وذبحه فيه ، وإنما قلنا : إن  الظاهر لنا في هذه المسألة عدم اشتراط جمع الهدي ، بين الحل والحرم ;  لثلاثة أمور . 

 الأول : أنه لم يرد نص بذلك يجب الرجوع إليه . 

 الثاني أن المقصود من الهدي نفع فقراء الحرم ، ولا فائدة لهم في جمعه بين الحل والحرم . 

 [ ص: 176 ] الثالث  : أنه قول أكثر أهل العلم . وقال جماعة من أهل العلم : يستحب أن يكون  الهدي معه من بلده ، فإن لم يفعل فشراؤه من الطريق أفضل من شرائه من مكة  ، ثم من مكة  ، ثم من عرفات  ، فإن لم يسقه أصلا بل اشتراه من منى  جاز ، وحصل الهدي اهـ . 

 وهذا هو الظاهر ، واحتج من قال : بأنه لا بد أن يجمع بين الحل والحرم ،  بأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يهد هديا إلا جامعا بين الحل والحرم ;  لأنه يساق من الحل إلى الحرم ، وأن ذلك هو ظاهر قوله تعالى : ولا تحلقوا رءوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله   [ 2 \ 196 ] . وقد ثبت في صحيح  البخاري  وغيره أن  ابن عمر  اشترى  هديه من الطريق ، ونحو ذلك من الأدلة ، ولا شك أن سوق الهدي من الحل إلى  الحرم أفضل ، ولا يقل عن درجة الاستحباب ، كما ذكرنا عن بعض أهل العلم .  أما كونه لا يجزئ بدون ذلك ، فإنه يحتاج إلى دليل خاص ، ولا دليل يجب  الرجوع إليه يقتضي ذلك ; لأن الذي دل عليه الشرع أن المقصود التقرب إلى  الله بما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام في مكان معين في زمن معين ، والغرض  المقصود شرعا حاصل ، ولو لم يجمع الهدي بين حل وحرم ، وجمع هديه - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - بين الحل والحرم محتمل للأمر الجبلي ، فلا يتمحض لقصد التشريع  ; لأن تحصيل الهدي أسهل عليه من بلده ، ولأن الإبل التي قدم بها علي من  اليمن تيسر له وجودها هناك ، والله جل وعلا أعلم . فحصول الهدي في الحل  يشبه الوصف الطردي ; لأنه لم يتضمن مصلحة كما ترى ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .  

 ولا خلاف بين أهل العلم في أن المهدي إن اضطر لركوب البدنة المهداة في الطريق ، أن له أن يركبها لما ثبت في الصحيحين ، عن  أبي هريرة    : " أن  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رأى رجلا يسوق بدنة فقال : " اركبها " .  قال : يا رسول الله ، إنها بدنة ، فقال : " اركبها ويلك " في الثانية أو  في الثالثة   " هذا لفظ مسلم    . ولفظ  البخاري  ،  فقال : " اركبها " فقال : إنها بدنة فقال : " اركبها " ، قال : إنها بدنة  فقال : " اركبها ، ويلك " في الثانية أو في الثالثة " وروى مسلم  نحوه عن أنس  ، وجابر    - رضي الله عنهما - . 

 واعلم أن أهل العلم اختلفوا في ركوب الهدي ، فذهب بعضهم إلى أنه يجوز للضرورة دون غيرها ، وهو مذهب  الشافعي  ، قال النووي    : وبه قال ابن المنذر  ، وهو رواية عن مالك  ، وقال  عروة بن الزبير  ، ومالك  ، وأحمد  ، وإسحاق    : له ركوبه من غير حاجة ، بحيث لا يضره . وبه قال أهل الظاهر ، وقال أبو حنيفة    : لا يركبه إلا إن لم يجد منه بدا ، وحكى القاضي عن بعض العلماء أنه أوجب ركوبها لمطلق الأمر ولمخالفة ما كانت   [ ص: 177 ] الجاهلية عليه من إهمال السائبة والبحيرة والوصيلة والحام . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أظهر الأقوال دليلا عندي في ركوب  الهدي واجبا أو غير واجب : هو أنه إن دعته ضرورة لذلك جاز وإلا فلا ; لأن  أخص النصوص الواردة في ذلك بمحل النزاع وأصرحها فيه ما رواه مسلم  في صحيحه : وحدثني محمد بن حاتم  ، حدثنا  يحيى بن سعيد  ، عن  ابن جريج    : أخبرني أبو الزبير  قال : سمعت  جابر بن عبد الله  ، سئل عن ركوب الهدي ؟ فقال : سمعت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " اركبها بالمعروف إذا ألجئت إليها حتى تجد ظهرا   " . وفي رواية عنه في صحيح مسلم    : " اركبها بالمعروف حتى تجد ظهرا    " اهـ . فهذا الحديث الصحيح فيه التصريح منه صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن ركوب  الهدي إنما يجوز بالمعروف ، إذا ألجأت إليه الضرورة ، فإن زالت الضرورة  بوجود ظهر يركبه غير الهدي ترك ركوب الهدي ، فهذا القيد الذي في هذا الحديث  تقيد به جميع الروايات الخالية عن القيد ; لوجوب حمل المطلق على المقيد ،  عند جماهير أهل العلم . ولا سيما إن اتحد الحكم والسبب كما هنا . 

 أما حجة من قال : بوجوب ركوب الهدي ، فهي ظاهرة السقوط ; لأن النبي - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - لم يركب هديه كما هو معلوم . وأما حجة من أجاز الركوب  مطلقا ، فهو قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ويلك اركبها   " ، وقوله تعالى : لكم فيها منافع إلى أجل مسمى   [ 22 \ 33 ] ، على أحد التفسيرين ، ولا تنهض به الحجة فيما يظهر ; لأنه محمول على كونه تدعوه الضرورة إلى ذلك ، بدليل حديث جابر  عند مسلم  الذي ذكرناه آنفا فهو أخص نص في محل النزاع ، فلا ينبغي العدول عنه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى ، والظاهر أن شرب ما فضل من لبنها ،  عن ولدها لا بأس به ; لأنه لا ضرر فيه عليها ولا على ولدها . وقال بعض أهل  العلم : إن ركبها الركوب المباح للضرورة ونقصها ذلك فعليه قيمة النقص  يتصدق بها . وله وجه من النظر . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وإنما قلنا : إن الظاهر أنه لا فرق في الحكم المذكور بين الهدي الواجب  وغيره ; لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لصاحب البدنة " اركبها " ، وهي مقلدة  نعلا ، وقد صرح له تصريحا مكررا بأنها بدنة ، ولم يستفصله النبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - ، هل تلك البدنة من الهدي الواجب أو غيره ، وترك الاستفصال  ينزل منزلة العموم في الأقوال كما تقدم إيضاحه مرارا . وقد أشار إليه في   [ ص: 178 ]   " مراقي السعود " بقوله : 


**ونزلن ترك الاستفصال منزلة العموم في الأقوال 
**
**مسألة : في حكم الهدي إذا عطب في الطريق أو بعد بلوغ محله 

 اعلم أولا أن الصواب الذي لا ينبغي العدول عنه أن من بعث معه هدي إلى  الحرم فعطب في الطريق ، قبل بلوغ محله : أنه ينحره ثم يصبغ نعليه في دمه ،  ويضرب بالنعل المصبوغ بالدم صفحة سنامها ; ليعلم من مر بها أنها هدي ويخلي  بينها وبين الناس ، ولا يأكل منها هو ، ولا أحد من أهل رفقته المرافقين له  في سفره . 

 وإنما قلنا : إن هذا هو الصواب الذي لا ينبغي العدول عنه ; لثبوته عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الصحيح ، فقد روى مسلم  في صحيحه ، عن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - ما لفظه : " بعث  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بست عشرة بدنة مع رجل وامرأة فيها ، قال  : فمضى ثم رجع ، فقال : يا رسول الله ، كيف أصنع بما أبدع علي منها ؟ قال :  " انحرها ، ثم اصبغ نعليها في دمها ثم اجعله على صفحتها ، ولا تأكل منها  أنت ولا أحد من أهل رفقتك   " ، انتهى من صحيح مسلم . 

 وفي رواية في صحيح مسلم ، عن  ابن عباس    : " أن ذؤيبا أبا قبيصة  حدثه  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يبعث معه بالبدن ثم يقول : " إن  عطب شيء منها فخشيت عليه موتا فانحرها ، ثم اغمس نعلها في دمها ثم اضرب بها  صفحتها ولا تطعمها أنت ولا أحد من أهل رفقتك   " ، انتهى منه .  وقوله : كيف أصنع بما أبدع منها ؟ : هو بضم الهمزة ، وإسكان الباء ، وكسر  الدال بصيغة المبني للمفعول : أي كل وأعيا حتى وقف من الإعياء ، فهذا النص  الصحيح . 

 لا يلتفت معه إلى قول من قال : إن رفقته لهم الأكل مع جملة المساكين ;  لأنه مخالف للنص الصحيح ، ولا قول لأحد مع السنة الثابتة عنه - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - ، كما أوضحناه مرارا . والظاهر أن علة منعه ومنع رفقته : هو سد  الذريعة لئلا يتوصل هو أو بعض رفقته إلى نحره ، بدعوى أنه عطب أو بالتسبب  له في ذلك للطمع في أكل لحمه ; لأنه صار للفقراء ، وهم يعدون أنفسهم من  الفقراء ، ولو لم يبلغ محله . والظاهر : أنه لا يجوز الأكل منه للأغنياء ،  بل للفقراء والله أعلم . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (365)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 179 إلى صـ 186

*

*
 فإن قيل : روى أصحاب السنن عن ناجية الأسلمي    : " أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعث معه   [ ص: 179 ] بهدي فقال : " إن عطب فانحره ، ثم اصبغ نعله في دمه ، ثم خل بينه وبين الناس   " اهـ . وظاهر قوله : " وبين الناس " ، يشمل بعمومه سائق الهدي ورفقته . 

 فالجواب أن حديث مسلم  أصح وأخص ، والخاص يقضي على العام ; لأن حديث مسلم  أخرج السائق ورفقته من عموم حديث أصحاب السنن . ومعلوم أن الخاص يقضي على العام . 

 واعلم أن للعلماء تفاصيل في حكم ما عطب من الهدي ، قبل نحره بمحل النحر ،  سنذكر أرجحها عندنا إن شاء الله من غير استقصاء للأقوال والحجج ; لأن  مسائل الحج أطلنا عليها الكلام طولا يقتضي الاختصار في بعضها خوف الإطالة  المملة . 

 اعلم أولا أن الهدي إما واجب ، وإما تطوع ، والواجب إما بالنذر ، أو بغيره  ، والواجب بالنذر ، إما معين ، أو غير معين ، فالظاهر الذي لا ينبغي  العدول عنه أن الهدي الواجب بغير النذر كهدي التمتع والقران ، والدماء  الواجبة بترك واجب ، أو فعل محظور ، والواجب بالنذر في ذمته ، كأن يقول :  علي لله نذر أن أهدي هديا ، أن لجميع ذلك حالتين . 

 الأولى : أن يكون ساق ما ذكر من الهدي ينوي به الهدي الواجب عليه ، من غير  أن يعينه بالقول ، كأن يقول : هذا الهدي سقته أريد به أداء الهدي الواجب  علي . 

 والحالة الثانية : هي أن يسوقه ينوي به الهدي المذكور مع تعيينه بالقول ،  فإن نواه ، ولم يعينه بالقول ; فالظاهر : أنه لا يزال في ضمانه ولا يزول  ملكه عنه إلا بذبحه ودفعه إلى مستحقيه ، ولذا إن عطب في الطريق فله التصرف  فيه بما شاء من أكل وبيع ; لأنه لم يزل في ملكه ، وهو مطالب بأداء الهدي  الواجب عليه بشيء آخر غير الذي عطب ; لأنه عطب في ضمانه ، فهو بمنزلة من  عليه دين فحمله إلى مستحقه بقصد دفعه إليه ، فتلف قبل أن يوصله إليه :  فعليه قضاء الدين بغير التالف ; لأنه تلف في ذمته وإن تعيب الهدي المذكور  قبل بلوغه محله ، فعليه بدله سليما ويفعل بالذي تعيب ما شاء ; لأنه لم يزل  في ملكه ، وضمانه . والذي يظهر أن له التصرف فيه ، ولو لم يعطب ، ولم يتعيب  ; لأن مجرد نية إهدائه عن الهدي الواجب لا ينقل ملكه عنه ، والهدي المذكور  لازم له في ذمته ، حتى يوصله إلى مستحقه . والظاهر أن له نماءه .

 وأما الحالة الثانية : وهي ما إذا نواه وعينه بالقول كأن يقول : هذا هو الهدي   [ ص: 180 ] الواجب  علي . والظاهر أن الإشعار والتقليد كذلك . فالظاهر : أنه يتعين الوجوب فيه  من غير أن تبرأ الذمة ، فليس له التصرف فيه ما دام سليما ، وإن عطب أو سرق  أو ضل أو نحو ذلك لم يجزه ، وعاد الوجوب إلى ذمته . فيجب عليه هدي آخر ;  لأن الذمة لا تبرأ بمجرد التعيين بالنية والقول أو فعل به ما شاء ; لأن  الهدي لازم في التقليد والإشعار . والظاهر : أنه إن عطب ذمته ، وهذا الذي  عطب صار كأنه شيء من ماله لا حق فيه لفقراء الحرم ; لأن حقهم باق في الذمة ،  فله بيعه وأكله ، وكل ما شاء . وعلى هذا جمهور أهل العلم . وعن مالك  يأكل ويطعم من شاء من الأغنياء والفقراء ، ولا يبيع منه شيئا ، وإن بلغ الهدي محله فذبحه وسرق : فلا شيء عليه عند أحمد    . 

 قال في " المغني " : وبهذا قال  الثوري  ، وابن القاسم  صاحب مالك  ، وأصحاب الرأي . وقال  الشافعي     : عليه الإعادة ; لأنه لم يوصل الحق إلى مستحقه ، فأشبه ما لو لم يذبحه .  ولنا أنه أدى الواجب عليه ، فبرئ منه كما لو فرقه . ودليل أنه أدى الواجب :  أنه لم يبق إلا التفرقة ، وليست واجبة ، بدليل أنه لو خلى بينه ، وبين  الفقراء أجزأه . ولذلك لما نحر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - البدنات قال :  " من شاء اقتطع " . انتهى محل الغرض من " المغني " . 

 وأظهر القولين عندي : أنه لا تبرأ ذمته بذبحه : حتى يوصله إلى المستحقين ;  لأن المستحقين إن لم ينتفعوا به ، لا فرق عندهم بين ذبحه وبين بقائه حيا ،  ولأن الله تعالى يقول : وأطعموا البائس الفقير   [ 22 \ 28 ] ، ويقول : وأطعموا القانع والمعتر    [ 22 \ 36 ] ، والآيتان تدلان على لزوم التفرقة والتخلية بينه وبين  الفقراء يقتسمونه تفرقة ضمنية ; لأن الإذن لهم في ذلك ، وهو متيسر لهم  كإعطائهم إياه بالفعل ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . وقول من قال : إن الهدي  المذكور إن تعيب في الطريق فعليه نحره ، ونحر هدي آخر غير معيب لا يظهر كل  الظهور ، إذ لا موجب لتعدد الواجب عليه وهو لم يجب عليه إلا واحد . وحجة من  قال بذلك : أنه لما عينه متقربا به إلى الله لا يحسن انتفاعه به بعد ذلك ،  ولو لم يجزئه . 

 وأما الواجب المعين بالنذر ، كأن يقول : نذرت لله إهداء هذا الهدي المعين ،  فالظاهر أنه يتعين بالنذر ، ولا يكون في ذمته ، فإن عطب أو سرق : لم يلزمه  بدله ; لأن حق الفقراء إذا تعلق بعينه ، لا بذمة المهدي . والظاهر : أنه  ليس له الأكل منه ، سواء عطب في الطريق أو بلغ محله . 

 وحاصل ما ذكرنا : راجع إلى أن ما عطب بالطريق من الهدي إن كان متعلقا  بذمته سليما فالظاهر أن له الأكل منه ، والتصرف فيه ; لأنه يلزمه بدله  سليما ، وقيل : يلزم الذي عطب   [ ص: 181 ] والسليم  معا لفقراء الحرم ، وأن ما تعلق الوجوب فيه بعين الهدي كالنذر المعين  للمساكين ، ليس له تصرف فيه ، ولا الأكل منه إذا عطب ولا بعد نحره ، إن بلغ  محله على الأظهر . 

 واعلم أن مالكا  وأصحابه  يقولون : إن كل هدي جاز الأكل منه للمهدي له ، أن يطعم منه من شاء من  الأغنياء والفقراء ، وكل هدي لا يجوز له الأكل منه ، فلا يجوز إطعامه إلا  للفقراء الذين لا تلزمه نفقتهم ، وكره عندهم إطعام الذميين منه . وستأتي  تفاصيل ما يجوز الأكل منه ، وما لا يجوز إن شاء الله تعالى في الكلام على  آية : فكلوا منها الآية [ 22 \ 28 ] . 

 وأما هدي التطوع : فالظاهر أنه إن عطب في الطريق ألقيت قلائده في دمه ،  وخلي بينه وبين الناس ، وإن كان له سائق مرسل معه لم يأكل منه هو ولا أحد  من رفقته ، كما تقدم إيضاحه ، وليس لصاحبه الأكل منه عند مالك  وأصحابه . وهو ظاهر مذهب أحمد  ، وليس عليه بدله ; لأنه معين لم يتعلق بذمته . وأما مذهب  الشافعي  ،  وأصحابه : فهو أن هدي التطوع باق على ملك صاحبه ، فله ذبحه ، وأكله ،  وبيعه وسائر التصرفات فيه ولو قلده ; لأنه لم يوجد منه إلا نية ذبحه والنية  لا تزيل ملكه عنه ، حتى يذبحه بمحله ، فلو عطب في الطريق فلمهديه أن يفعل  به ما شاء من بيع وأكل وإطعام ; لأنه لم يزل في ملكه ولا شيء عليه في شيء  من ذلك . وأما مذهب أبي حنيفة  في  هدي التطوع إذا عطب في الطريق قبل بلوغ محله : فهو أنه لا يجوز لمهديه  الأكل منه ولا لغني من الأغنياء ، وإنما يأكله الفقراء . ووجه قول من قال :  إن هدي التطوع إذا عطب في الطريق ، لا يجوز لمهديه أن يأكل منه : هو أن  الإذن له في الأكل ، جاء النص به بعد بلوغه محله ، أما قبل بلوغه محله فلم  يأت الإذن بأكله ، ووجه خصوص الفقراء به ; لأنه حينئذ يصير صدقة ; لأن كونه  صدقة خير من أن يترك للسباع تأكله . هكذا قالوا : والعلم عند الله تعالى .  
تنبيه 

 الأظهر عندي أنه إذا عين هديا بالقول ، أو التقليد ، والإشعار ثم ضل ثم نحر هديا آخر مكانه ، ثم وجد الهدي الأول الذي كان ضالا أن  عليه أن ينحره أيضا ; لأنه صار هديا للفقراء . فلا ينبغي أن يرده لملكه ،  مع وجوده ، وكذلك إن عين بدلا منه ، ثم وجد الضال ، فإنه ينحرهما معا . 

 [ ص: 182 ] قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وروي ذلك عن عمر  وابنه ،  وابن عباس  ، وفعلته عائشة    - رضي الله عنهم - . وبه قال مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وإسحاق  ،  ويتخرج على قولنا فيما إذا تعيب الهدي ، فأبدله فإن له أن يصنع ما شاء أن  يرجع إلى ملك أحدهما ; لأنه قد ذبح ما في الذمة ، فلم يلزمه شيء آخر ، كما  لو عطب المعين وهذا قول أصحاب الرأي . 

 ووجه الأول : ما روي عن عائشة - رضي الله عنها - : أنها أهدت هديين ، فأضلتهما ، فبعث إليها ابن الزبير  هديين فنحرتهما ، ثم عاد الضالان فنحرتهما ، وقالت : هذه سنة الهدي ، رواه  الدارقطني     . وهذا ينصرف إلى سنة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ولأنه تعلق حق  الله بهما بإيجابهما ، أو ذبح أحدهما وإيجاب الآخر . انتهى محل الغرض من "  المغني " . وليس في المسألة شيء مرفوع . والأحوط : ذبح الجميع كما ذكرنا  أنه الأظهر ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 واعلم أن الهدي إن كان معينا بالنذر من الأصل ،  بأن قال : نذرت إهداء هذا الهدي بعينه أو معينا تطوعا ، إذا رآه صاحبه في  حالة يغلب على الظن أنه سيموت ، فإنه تلزمه ذكاته ، وإن فرط فيها حتى مات  كان عليه ضمانه ; لأنه كالوديعة عنده . 

 أما لو مات بغير تفريطه ، أو ضل أو سرق ، فليس عليه بدل عنه كما أوضحناه ; لأنه لم يتعلق الحق بذمته بل بعين الهدي . 

 والأظهر عندي : إن لزمه بدله بتفريطه أنه يشتري هديا مثله ، وينحره بالحرم  بدلا عن الذي فرط فيه ، وإن قيل : بأنه يلزمه التصدق بقيمته على مساكين  الحرم ، فله وجه من النظر . والله أعلم . 

 ولا نص في ذلك ولنكتف بما ذكرنا هنا من أحكام الهدي ، وسيأتي إن شاء الله تفصيل ما يجوز الأكل منه ، وما لا يجوز من الهدايا . 
تنبيه 

 قد قدمنا في سورة " البقرة " أن القرآن دل في موضعين على أن نحر الهدي قبل الحلق ، والتقصير يوم النحر ، وبينا أنه لو قدم الحلق على النحر لا شيء عليه ، وأوضحنا ذلك في الكلام على قوله تعالى : فإن أحصرتم فما استيسر من الهدي   . 

 والحاصل أن الحاج مفردا كان أو قارنا أو متمتعا إن رمى جمرة العقبة ونحر ما معه من الهدي : فعليه الحلق أو التقصير ، وقد قدمنا أن التحقيق أن الحلق نسك وأنه   [ ص: 183 ] أفضل من التقصير ; لقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " رحم الله المحلقين " ، قالوا : يا رسول الله ، والمقصرين ؟ قال : " رحم الله المحلقين " ، قالوا : والمقصرين ؟ فقال : " والمقصرين   " في الرابعة ، أو الثالثة كما تقدم إيضاحه . فدل دعاؤه للمحلقين بالرحمة مرارا : على أن الحلق نسك    ; لأنه لو لم يكن قربة لله تعالى لما استحق فاعله دعاء النبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - له بالرحمة ، ودل تأخير الدعاء للمقصرين إلى الثالثة أو  الرابعة أن التقصير مفضول ، وأن الحلق أفضل منه ، والتقصير مع كونه مفضولا :  يجزئ بدلالة الكتاب ، والسنة والإجماع ; لأن الله تعالى يقول : لتدخلن المسجد الحرام إن شاء الله آمنين محلقين رءوسكم ومقصرين   [ 48 \ 27 ] ، وقد روى الشيخان ، وغيرهما : التقصير عن جماعة من الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - . 

 فمن ذلك حديث جابر    : أنه حج مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقد أهلوا بالحج مفردا ، فقال لهم : " أحلوا من إحرامكم بطواف البيت  ، وبين الصفا  والمروة  ، وقصروا   " . وفي الصحيحين ، عن  ابن عمر  ، قال : " حلق النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وحلق طائفة من أصحابه وقصر بعضهم   " ، وقد قدمنا حديث معاوية  الثابت في الصحيحين ، قال : قصرت عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بمشقص على المروة وحديث : " رحم الله المحلقين   " ، ثم قال بعد ذلك : " والمقصرين " إلى غير ذلك من الأحاديث . 

 وقد أجمع جميع علماء الأمة على أن التقصير مجزئ ، ولكنهم اختلفوا في القدر الذي يكفي في الحلق والتقصير ، فقال  الشافعي  وأصحابه : يكفي فيهما حلق ثلاث شعرات فصاعدا أو تقصيرها ; لأن ذلك يصدق عليه أنه حلق أو تقصير ; لأن الثلاث جمع . 

 وقال أبو حنيفة    : يكفي حلق ربع الرأس ، أو تقصير ربعه بقدر الأنملة . 

 وقال مالك  ، وأحمد  وأصحابهما : يجب حلق جميع الرأس ،  أو تقصير جميعه ، ولا يلزمه في التقصير تتبع كل شعرة ، بل يكفيه أن يأخذ  من جميع جوانب الرأس ، وبعضهم يقول : يكفيه قدر الأنملة ، والمالكية يقولون  : يقصره إلى القرب من أصول الشعر . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أظهر الأقوال عندي : أنه يلزم حلق  جميع الرأس ، أو تقصير جميعه ، ولا يلزم تتبع كل شعرة في التقصير ; لأن فيه  مشقة كبيرة ، بل يكفي تقصير جميع جوانب الرأس مجموعة أو مفرقة ، وأنه لا  يكفي الربع ، ولا ثلاث شعرات خلافا للحنفية والشافعية ; لأن الله تعالى  يقول : محلقين رءوسكم ، ولم يقل :   [ ص: 184 ] بعض  رءوسكم ومقصرين أي : رءوسكم لدلالة ما ذكر قبله عليه ، وظاهره حلق الجميع  أو تقصيره ، ولا يجوز العدول عن ظاهر النص إلا لدليل يجب الرجوع إليه ،  ولأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك    " . فمن حلق الجميع أو قصره ترك ما يريبه إلى ما لا يريبه ، ومن اقتصر  على ثلاث شعرات أو على ربع الرأس ، لم يدع ما يريبه ، إذ لا دليل يجب  الرجوع إليه من كتاب ولا سنة على الاكتفاء بواحد منهما ، ولأن النبي - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - لما حلق في حجة الوداع ، حلق جميع رأسه وأعطى شعر رأسه لأبي طلحة  ليفرقه على الناس . وفعله في الحلق بيان للنصوص الدالة على الحلق كقوله : محلقين رءوسكم الآية ، وقوله : ولا تحلقوا رءوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله   . 

 وقد قدمنا أن فعله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : إذا كان بيانا لنص مجمل يقتضي وجوب حكم أن ذلك الفعل المبين لذلك النص واجب . ولا خلاف في ذلك بين من يعتد به من أهل الأصول . 
تنبيه آخر 

 اعلم أن محل كون الحلق أفضل من التقصير ، إنما هو بالنسبة إلى الرجال خاصة   . أما النساء : فليس عليهن حلق وإنما عليهن التقصير . 

 والصواب عندنا : وجوب تقصير المرأة جميع رأسها ويكفيها قدر الأنملة ; لأنه  يصدق عليه أنه تقصير من غير منافاة لظواهر النصوص ، ولأن شعر المرأة من  جمالها ، وحلقه مثلة وتقصيره جدا إلى قرب أصول الشعر نقص في جمالها ، وقد  جاء عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن النساء لا حلق عليهن ، وإنما عليهن التقصير   . 

 قال أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا محمد بن الحسن العتكي  ، ثنا محمد بن بكر  ، ثنا  ابن جريج  ، قال : بلغني عن  صفية بنت شيبة بن عثمان  ، قالت : أخبرتني أم عثمان بنت أبي سفيان  أن  ابن عباس  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ليس على النساء حلق ، إنما على النساء التقصير   " . 

 حدثنا أبو يعقوب البغدادي  ثقة ، ثنا  هشام بن يوسف  ، عن  ابن جريج  ، عن عبد الحميد بن جبير بن شيبة  عن  صفية بنت شيبة  ، قالت : أخبرتني أم عثمان بنت أبي سفيان  أن  ابن عباس  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ليس على النساء حلق ، إنما على النساء التقصير   " انتهى منه . 

 وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " ، في حديث  ابن عباس  هذا : رواه أبو داود  بإسناد   [ ص: 185 ] حسن . وقال صاحب " نصب الراية " في حديث  ابن عباس  المذكور : قال  ابن القطان  في كتابه : هذا ضعيف ومنقطع . 

 أما الأول : فانقطاعه من جهة  ابن جريج  ، قال : بلغني عن صفية  ، فلم يعلم من حدثه به . 

 وأما الثاني : فقول أبي داود    : حدثنا رجل ثقة ، يكنى أبا يعقوب  ، وهذا غير كاف . وإن قيل : إنه أبو يعقوب إسحاق بن إبراهيم أبي إسرائيل  ، فذاك رجل تركه الناس لسوء رأيه . وأما ضعفه : فإن أم عثمان بنت أبي سفيان  لا يعرف حالها . انتهى محل الغرض من " نصب الراية " للزيلعي    . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : حديث  ابن عباس  المذكور : في أن على النساء التقصير لا الحلق ، أقل درجاته الحسن . فقول النووي    : إنه حديث رواه أبو داود  بإسناد حسن أصوب مما نقله الزيلعي  عن  ابن القطان  في كتابه ، وسكت عليه من أن الحديث المذكور ضعيف ومنقطع ، فقول  ابن القطان    : وأما ضعفه فإن أم عثمان بنت أبي سفيان  لا يعرف حالها فيه قصور ظاهر جدا ; لأن أم عثمان  المذكورة من الصحابيات المبايعات ، وقد روت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وعن  ابن عباس  فدعوى أنها لا يعرف حالها ظاهرة السقوط كما ترى . وقال  ابن عبد البر  في الاستيعاب : أم عثمان بنت سفيان القرشية الشيبية العبدرية  ، أم بني شيبة  الأكابر ، كانت من المبايعات . روت عنها  صفية بنت شيبة  ، وروى عبد الله بن مسافع  عن أمه عنها . انتهى منه . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في " الإصابة " : أم عثمان بنت سفيان  ، والدة بني شيبة  الأكابر ، وكانت من المبايعات . قاله أبو عمر  إلى آخر كلامه ، وقد أورد فيه حديثا روته عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، في السعي بين الصفا  والمروة  ، وقد قدمناه . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في " الإصابة " ، عن أبي نعيم    : حديثا أخرجه ، وفيه أن أم عثمان بنت سفيان  هي أم بني شيبة  الأكابر ، وقد بايعت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - اهـ . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في " تهذيب التهذيب " : أم عثمان بنت سفيان . ويقال : بنت أبي سفيان    : هي أم ولد  شيبة بن عثمان    . روت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وعن  ابن عباس    . وروت عنها  صفية بنت شيبة  اهـ . 

 ومعلوم أن الصحابة كلهم عدول بتزكية الكتاب والسنة لهم ، كما أوضحناه في غير   [ ص: 186 ] هذا الموضع ، فتبين أن قول  ابن القطان    : إن الحديث ضعيف ; لأنها لم يعلم حالها قصور منه - رحمه الله - كما ترى . وأما قوله : إن توثيق أبي داود  لأبي يعقوب  غير كاف ، وأن أبا يعقوب  المذكور ، إن قيل : إنه إسحاق بن إبراهيم أبي إسرائيل  فذاك رجل تركه الناس لسوء رأيه . 

 فجوابه أن أبا يعقوب  المذكور هو إسحاق بن إبراهيم واسم إبراهيم أبو إسرائيل  ، وقد وثقه أبو داود  وأثنى عليه غير واحد من أجلاء العلماء بالرجال . وقال فيه الذهبي  في " الميزان " : حافظ شهير . قال : ووثقه  يحيى بن معين  ،  والدارقطني    : وقال  صالح جزرة  صدوق ، إلا أنه كان يقف في القرآن ، ولا يقول : غير مخلوق ، بل يقول : كلام الله . وقال فيه أيضا : قال عبدوس النيسابوري    : كان حافظا جدا لم يكن مثله أحد في الحفظ والورع واتهم بالوقف . وقال فيه ابن حجر  في " تهذيب التهذيب " ، قال  ابن معين     : ثقة . وقال أيضا : من ثقات المسلمين ، ما كتب حديثا قط عن أحد من الناس  ، إلا ما خطه هو في ألواحه أو كتابه . وقال أيضا : ثقة مأمون أثبت من القواريري  وأكيس ، والقواريري  ثقة صدوق ، وليس هو مثل إسحاق  ، وذكر غير هذا من ثناء  ابن معين  عليه ، وتفضيله على بعض الثقات المعروفين ، ثم قال : وقال  الدارقطني    : ثقة . وقال البغوي     : كان ثقة مأمونا ، إلا أنه كان قليل العقل ، وثناء أئمة الرجال عليه في  الحفظ ، والعدالة كثير مشهور وإنما نقموا عليه أنه كان يقول : القرآن كلام  الله ، ويسكت عندها ولا يقول : غير مخلوق ، ومن هنا جعلوه واقفيا ، وتكلموا  في حديثه ، كما قال فيه  صالح جزرة    : صدوق في الحديث إلا أنه يقول : القرآن كلام الله ويقف . 

 وقال الساجي    : تركوه لموضع الوقف ، وكان صدوقا . وقال أحمد    :  إسحاق بن أبي إسرائيل  واقفي مشئوم ، إلا أنه كان صاحب حديث كيسا . 

 وقال السراج    : سمعته يقول : هؤلاء الصبيان يقولون : كلام الله غير مخلوق ، ألا قالوا كلام الله وسكتوا . وقال  عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي    : سألت  يحيى بن معين  فقال : ثقة . قال عثمان    : لم يكن أظهر الوقف حين سألت يحيى  عنه ويوم كتبنا عنه كان مستورا ، وقال عبدوس النيسابوري    : كان حافظا جدا ، ولم يكن مثله في الحفظ والورع ، وكان لقي المشايخ فقيل : كان يتهم بالوقف قال : نعم اتهم وليس بمتهم . وقال  مصعب الزبيري    : ناظرته فقال : لم أقل على الشك ، ولكني أسكت كما سكت القوم قبلي . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (366)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 187 إلى صـ 194

*

*
 والحاصل : أنهم متفقون على ثقته ، وأمانته بالنسبة إلى الحديث ، إلا أنهم كانوا   [ ص: 187 ] يتهمونه  بالوقف ، وقد رأيت قول من نفى عنه التهمة ، وقول من ناظره أنه قال له : لم  أقل على الشك . ولكني سكت كما سكت القوم قبلي ، ومعنى كلامه : أنه لا يشك  في أن القرآن غير مخلوق ، ولكنه يقتدي بمن لم يخض في ذلك ، ولما حكى الذهبي  في الميزان قول الساجي    : إنهم تركوا الأخذ عنه لمكان الوقف ، قال بعده ما نصه : قلت : قل من ترك الأخذ عنه اهـ ، وهو تصريح منه 

 بأن الأكثرين على قبوله ، فحديثه لا يقل عن درجة الحسن  ، وروايته عند أبي داود  الذي وثقه تعتضد بالرواية المذكورة قبلها ، وقول  ابن جريج  فيها : " بلغني عن  صفية بنت شيبة    " تفسره الرواية الثانية التي بين فيها  ابن جريج  أن من بلغه عن صفية  المذكورة : هو عبد الحميد بن جبير بن شيبة  ، وهو ثقة معروف . 

 فإن قيل :  ابن جريج  روى عنه بالعنعنة ، وهو مدلس ، والرواية بالعنعنة لا تقبل من المدلس بل لا بد من تصريحه ، بما يدل على السماع . 

 والجواب : أنا قدمنا أن مشهور مذهب مالك  وأبي حنيفة  وأحمد  هو الاحتجاج بالمرسل ، ومن يحتج بالمرسل يحتج بعنعنة المدلس من باب أولى كما نبه عليه غير واحد من الأصوليين . 

 وقد قدمنا موضحا مرارا في هذا الكتاب المبارك مع اعتضاد هذه الرواية بالأخرى واعتضادها بغيرها . 

 قال الزيلعي  في " نصب الراية " : بعد ذكره كلام  ابن القطان  في تضعيف حديث  ابن عباس  المذكور في تقصير النساء ، وعدم حلقهن الذي ناقشنا تضعيفه له كما رأيت ما نصه : وأخرجه  الدارقطني  في سننه  والطبراني  في معجمه ، عن  أبي بكر بن عياش  ، عن يعقوب بن عطاء  ، عن  صفية بنت شيبة  به ، وأخرجه  الدارقطني  أيضا ،  والبزار  في مسنده ، عن  حجاج بن محمد  ، عن  ابن جريج  ، عن عبد الحميد بن جبير  ، عن صفية  به . وقال البزار    : لا نعلمه يروى عن  ابن عباس  ، إلا من هذا الوجه انتهى ، وأخرجه  الدارقطني  في سننه ، عن ليث  ، عن نافع  ، عن  ابن عمر  قال في المحرمة : تأخذ من شعرها قدر السبابة . انتهى ، وليث هذا الظاهر أنه ابن أبي سليم  ، وهو ضعيف . انتهى من " نصب الراية " . 

 فتبين من جميع ما ذكر أن حديث  ابن عباس  في أن على النساء المحرمات إذا أردن قضاء التفث التقصير ، لا الحلق أنه لا يقل عن درجة الحسن ، كما جزم النووي  بأن إسناده عند أبي داود  حسن ، وقد رأيت اعتضاده بما ذكرنا من الروايات المتابعة له بواسطة نقل   [ ص: 188 ] الزيلعي  ، عند  الطبراني  ،  والدارقطني  ،  والبزار  ويعتضد عدم حلق النساء رءوسهن بخمسة أمور غير ما ذكرنا . 

 الأول : الإجماع على عدم حلقهن في الحج ، ولو كان الحلق يجوز لهن لشرع في الحج . 

 الثاني : أحاديث جاءت بنهي النساء عن الحلق . 

 الثالث : أنه ليس من عملنا ، ومن عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد . 

 الرابع : أنه تشبه بالرجال ، وهو حرام . 

 الخامس : أنه مثلة والمثلة لا تجوز . 

 أما الإجماع ، فقد قال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " ، قال ابن المنذر    : أجمعوا على ألا حلق على النساء ، وإنما عليهن التقصير ، ويكره لهن الحلق ; لأنه بدعة في حقهن ، وفيه مثلة . 

 واختلفوا في قدر ما تقصره ، فقال  ابن عمر  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وإسحاق  ،  وأبو ثور    : تقصر من كل قرن مثل الأنملة ، وقال قتادة : تقصر الثلث أو الربع ، وقالت  حفصة بنت سيرين    : إن كانت عجوزا من القواعد أخذت نحو الربع ، وإن كانت شابة فلتقلل ، وقال مالك    : تأخذ من جميع قرونها أقل جزء ، ولا يجوز من بعض القرون . انتهى محل الغرض منه ، وتراه نقل عن ابن المنذر  الإجماع  على أن النساء : لا حلق عليهن في الحج ، ولو كان الحلق يجوز لهن لأمرن به  في الحج ; لأن الحلق نسك على التحقيق ، كما تقدم إيضاحه . 

 وأما الأحاديث الواردة في ذلك فسأنقلها بواسطة نقل الزيلعي  ، في " نصب الراية " ; لأنه جمعها فيه في محل واحد قال : فنهي النساء عن الحلق فيه أحاديث . 

 منها : ما رواه الترمذي  في الحج ،  والنسائي  في الزينة ، قالا : حدثنا محمد بن موسى الحرشي  ، عن  أبي داود الطيالسي  ، عن همام  ، عن قتادة  ، عن  خلاس بن عمرو  ، عن علي  قال : " نهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أن تحلق المرأة رأسها   " ، انتهى . ثم رواه الترمذي  ، عن  محمد بن بشار  ، عن  أبي داود الطيالسي  به ، عن خلاس  عن النبي مرسلا ، وقال : هذا حديث فيه اضطراب ، وقد روي عن  حماد بن سلمة  عن قتادة  ، عن عائشة  ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مرسلا انتهى ، وقال عبد الحق  في أحكامه : هذا حديث يرويه همام  عن يحيى  ، عن قتادة  ، عن  خلاس بن عمرو  ، عن علي  ، وخالفه  هشام الدستوائي  ،  وحماد بن سلمة  فروياه عن قتادة  ، عن النبي مرسلا . 

 [ ص: 189 ] حديث آخر أخرجه البزار  في مسنده عن معلى بن عبد الرحمن الواسطي    : ثنا عبد الحميد بن جعفر  ، عن  هشام بن عروة  ، عن أبيه ، عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - : " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهى أن تحلق المرأة رأسها   " ، انتهى . قال البزار    : ومعلى بن عبد الرحمن الواسطي  روى عن عبد الحميد  أحاديث ، لم يتابع عليها ، ولا نعلم أحدا تابعه على هذا الحديث . انتهى ، ورواه  ابن عدي  في الكامل ، وقال : أرجو أنه لا بأس به ، قال عبد الحق    : وضعفه أبو حاتم  وقال : إنه متروك الحديث انتهى . وقال  ابن حبان  في كتاب " الضعفاء " : يروي عن عبد الحميد بن جعفر  المقلوبات ، لا يجوز الاحتجاج به ، إذا تفرد حديث آخر ، رواه البزار  في مسنده أيضا . 

 حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف الثقفي  ، ثنا روح بن عطاء بن أبي ميمونة  ، ثنا أبي ، عن وهب بن عمير  قال : سمعت عثمان  يقول : " نهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن تحلق المرأة رأسها   " انتهى . قال البزار    : ووهب بن عمير  لا نعلمه روى غير هذا الحديث ، ولا نعلم روى عنه إلا  عطاء بن أبي ميمونة  ، وروح  ليس بالقوي . انتهى كلام الزيلعي  في " نصب الراية " . 

 وهذه الروايات التي ذكرنا في نهي المرأة عن حلق رأسها ، عن علي  ، وعثمان  ، وعائشة     : يعضد بعضها بعضا كما تعتضد بما تقدم ، وبما سيأتي إن شاء الله ، وأما  كون حلق المرأة رأسها ليس من عمل نساء الصحابة ، فمن بعدهم ، فهو أمر معروف  ، لا يكاد يخالف فيه إلا مكابر ، فالقائل : بجواز الحلق للمرأة قائل بما  ليس من عمل المسلمين المعروف ، وفي الحديث الصحيح : " من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد    " ، فالحديث يشمل عمومه الحلق بالنسبة للمحرمة بلا شك ، وإذا لم يبح لها  حلقه في حال النسك ، فغيره من الأحوال أولى ، وأما كون حلق المرأة رأسها  تشبها بالرجال ، فهو واضح ، ولا شك أن الحالقة رأسها متشبهة بالرجال ; لأن  الحلق من صفاتهم الخاصة بهم دون الإناث عادة . وقد قدمنا الحديث الصحيح في  لعن المتشبهات من النساء بالرجال في سورة " بني إسرائيل " في الكلام على  قوله تعالى : إن هذا القرآن يهدي للتي هي أقوم    [ 17 \ 9 ] . وأما كون حلق رأس المرأة مثلة ، فواضح ; لأن شعر رأسها من  أحسن أنواع جمالها وحلقه تقبيح لها وتشويه لخلقتها ، كما يدركه الحس السليم  ، وعامة الذين يذكرون محاسن النساء في أشعارهم ، وكلامهم مطبقون على أن  شعر المرأة الأسود من أحسن زينتها لا نزاع في ذلك بينهم في جميع طبقاتهم  وهو في أشعارهم مستفيض استفاضة يعلمها كل من له أدنى إلمام ، وسنذكر هنا  منه أمثلة قليلة تنبيها بها على غيرها قال امرؤ القيس  في معلقته :   [ ص: 190 ] 
**وفرع يزين المتن أسود فاحم أثيث كقنو النخلة المتعثكل     غدائره مستشزرات إلى العلى 
تضل المداري في مثنى ومرسل* *فتراه جعل كثرة شعر رأسها وسواده وطوله من محاسنها ، وهو كذلك . وقال الأعشى ميمون بن قيس    : 
**غراء فرعاء مصقول عوارضها     تمشي الهوينا كما يمشي الوجي الوحل 
**فقوله : فرعاء يعني أن فرعها أي شعر رأسها تام في الطول والسواد والحسن . 

 وقال  عمر بن أبي ربيعة    : 
**تقول يا أمتا كفي جوانبه     ويلي بليت وأبلى جيدي الشعر 
مثل الأساود قد أعيا مواشطه     تضل فيه مداريها وتنكسر 
**فلو لم تكن كثرة الشعر وسواده من الجمال عندهم ، لما تعبوا في خدمته هذا التعب الذي ذكره هذا الشاعر ، ونظيره قول الآخر : 


**وفرع يصير الجيد وحف كأنه     على الليث قنوان الكروم الدوالح 
**

 لأن قوله : يصير الجيد أي يميل العنق لكثرته ، وقد بالغ من قال : بيضاء  تسحب من قيام فرعها وتغيب فيه وهو وجف أسحم فكأنها فيه نهار ساطع وكأنه ليل  عليها مظلم وأمثال هذا أكثر من أن تنحصر ، وقصدنا مطلق التمثيل ، وهو يدل  على أن حلق المرأة شعر رأسها نقص في جمالها ، وتشويه لها ، فهو مثلة وبه  تعلم أن العرف الذي صار جاريا في كثير من البلاد ، بقطع المرأة شعر رأسها  إلى قرب أصوله سنة أفرنجية مخالفة لما كان عليه نساء المسلمين ونساء العرب  قبل الإسلام ، فهو من جملة الانحرافات التي عمت البلوى بها في الدين والخلق  ، والسمت وغير ذلك . 

 فإن قيل : جاء عن أزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما يدل على حلق  المرأة رأسها ، وتقصيرها إياه ، فما دل على الحلق ، فهو ما رواه  ابن حبان  في صحيحه في النوع الحادي عشر من القسم الخامس ، من حديث  وهب بن جرير    : ثنا أبي ، سمعت أبا فزارة  ، يحدث عن  يزيد بن الأصم ،  عن ميمونة    : " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تزوجها حلالا وبنى بها وماتت بسرف ، فدفنها في الظلة التي بنى بها فيها ، فنزلنا قبرها أنا  وابن عباس  فلما وضعناها في اللحد مال رأسها فأخذت   [ ص: 191 ] ردائي فوضعته تحت رأسها فاجتذبه  ابن عباس  فألقاه وكانت قد حلقت رأسها في الحج فكان رأسها محجما   " . انتهى بواسطة نقل صاحب " نصب الراية " . فهذا الحديث يدل على أن ميمونة  حلقت رأسها ، ولو كان حراما ما فعلته ، وأما التقصير فما رواه مسلم  في صحيحه . 

 وحدثني  عبيد الله بن معاذ العنبري  قال : حدثنا أبي قال : حدثنا شعبة  ، عن أبي بكر بن حفص  ، عن  أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن  قال : دخلت على عائشة  أنا  وأخوها من الرضاع ، فسألها عن غسل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من  الجنابة فدعت بإناء قدر الصاع ، فاغتسلت ، وبيننا وبينها ستر ، وأفرغت على  رأسها ثلاثا . قال : وكان أزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، يأخذن من  رءوسهن حتى تكون كالوفرة   . اهـ من " صحيح مسلم    " . 

 فالجواب عن حديث ميمونة  على  تقدير صحته أن فيه أن رأسها كان محجما ، وهو يدل على أن الحلق المذكور  لضرورة المرض ، لتتمكن آلة الحجم من الرأس ، والضرورة يباح لها ما لا يباح  بدونها ، وقد قال تعالى : وقد فصل لكم ما حرم عليكم إلا ما اضطررتم إليه   [ 6 \ 119 ] . 

 وأما الجواب : عن حديث مسلم  فعلى  القول : بأن الوفرة أطول من اللمة التي هي ما ألم بالمنكبين من الشعر ،  فلا إشكال ; لأن ما نزل عن المنكبين طويل طولا يحصل به المقصود . قال النووي  في " شرح مسلم    " : والوفرة أشبع ، وأكثر من اللمة . واللمة ما يلم بالمنكبين من الشعر . قاله :  الأصمعي    . انتهى محل الغرض من النووي    . 

 وأما على القول الصحيح المعروف عند أهل اللغة : من أنها لا تجاوز الأذنين .  قال في القاموس : والوفرة : الشعر المجتمع على الرأس ، أو ما سال على  الأذنين منه أو ما جاوز شحمة الأذن ، ثم الجمة ، ثم اللمة انتهى منه . 

 وقال الجوهري  في صحاحه : والوفرة : الشعر إلى شحمة الأذن ، ثم الجمة ثم اللمة : وهي التي ألمت بالمنكبين . وقال ابن منظور  في  " اللسان " : والوفرة : الشعر المجتمع على الرأس ، وقيل : ما سال على  الأذنين من الشعر . والجمع وفار . قال كثير عزة : كأن وفار القوم تحت  رحالها إذا حسرت عنها العمائم عنصل وقيل : الوفرة أعظم من الجمة . قال  ابن سيده     : وهذا غلط إنما هي وفرة ، ثم جمة ، ثم لمة ، والوفرة : ما جاوز شحمة  الأذنين ، واللمة : ما ألم بالمنكبين . التهذيب ، والوفرة :   [ ص: 192 ] الجمة  من الشعر إذا بلغت الأذنين ، وقيل : الوفرة الشعرة إلى شحمة الأذن ، ثم  الجمة ، ثم اللمة ، إلى أن قال : والوفرة شعر الرأس ، إذا وصل شحمة الأذن .  انتهى من " اللسان " . 

 فالجواب أن أزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إنما قصرن رءوسهن بعد  وفاته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ; لأنهن كن يتجملن له في حياته ، ومن أجمل  زينتهن شعرهن . أما بعد وفاته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فلهن حكم خاص بهن  لا تشاركهن فيه امرأة واحدة من نساء جميع أهل الأرض ، وهو انقطاع أملهن  انقطاعا كليا من التزويج ، ويأسهن منه اليأس الذي لا يمكن أن يخالطه طمع ،  فهن كالمعتدات المحبوسات بسببه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى الموت . قال  تعالى : وما كان لكم أن تؤذوا رسول الله ولا أن تنكحوا أزواجه من بعده أبدا إن ذلكم كان عند الله عظيما   [ 33 \ 53 ] ، واليأس من الرجال بالكلية ، قد يكون سببا للترخيص في الإخلال بأشياء من الزينة ، لا تحل لغير ذلك السبب . وقال النووي  في " شرح مسلم    " ، في الكلام على هذا الحديث : قال عياض     - رحمه الله تعالى - : والمعروف أن نساء العرب إنما كن يتخذن القرون ،  والذوائب ، ولعل أزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فعلن هذا بعد وفاته -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - لتركهن التزين ، واستغنائهن عن تطويل الشعر وتخفيفا  لمؤنة رءوسهن ، وهذا الذي ذكره  القاضي عياض  من  كونهن فعلنه ، بعد وفاته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، لا في حياته . كذا قاله  أيضا غيره ، وهو متعين ولا يظن بهن فعله في حياته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ،  وفيه دليل على جواز تخفيف الشعور للنساء   . انتهى كلام النووي     . وقوله : وفيه دليل على جواز تخفيف الشعور للنساء ، فيه عندي نظر لما  قدمنا من أن أزواج النبي بعد وفاته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا يقاس عليهن  غيرهن ; لأن قطع طمعهن في الرجال بالكلية خاص بهن دون غيرهن ، وهو قد يباح  له من الإخلال ببعض الزينة ما لا يباح لغيره حتى إن العجوز من غيرهن لتزين  للخطاب ، وربما تزوجت ; لأن كل ساقطة لها لاقطة . وقد يحب بعضهم العجوز كما  قال القائل : أبى القلب إلا أم عمرو وحبها عجوزا ومن يحبب عجوزا يفند كثوب  اليماني قد تقادم عهده ورقعته ما شئت في العين واليد وقال الآخر : ولو  أصبحت ليلى تدب على العصا لكان هوى ليلى جديدا أوائله 

 والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : فكلوا منها وأطعموا البائس الفقير   . 

 الضمير في قوله : ( منها ) . راجع إلى بهيمة الأنعام المذكورة في قوله تعالى :   [ ص: 193 ] ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام   [ 22 \ 28 ] ، وهذا الأكل الذي أمر به هنا منها وإطعام البائس الفقير منها ، أمر بنحوه في خصوص البدن أيضا في قوله تعالى : والبدن جعلناها لكم من شعائر الله إلى قوله : فكلوا منها وأطعموا القانع والمعتر الآية  [ 22 \ 36 ] ، ففي الآية الأولى : الأمر بالأكل من جميع بهيمة الأنعام  الصادق بالبدن ، وبغيرها ، وقد بينت الآية الأخيرة أن البدن داخلة في عموم  الآية الأولى . 

 وقد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك أن من أنواع البيان التي تضمنها أن  يرد نص عام ، ثم يرد نص آخر يصرح بدخول بعض أفراده في عمومه ، ومثلنا لذلك  بعض الأمثلة . وفي الآية العامة هنا أمر بالأكل ، وإطعام البائس الفقير ،  وفي الآية الخاصة بالبدن : أمر بالأكل ، وإطعام القانع والمعتر . 

 وفي هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين مبحثان . 

 الأول : حكم الأكل المأمور به في الآيتين ، هل هو الوجوب لظاهر صيغة الأمر ، أو الندب والاستحباب ؟ 

 المبحث الثاني : فيما يجوز الأكل منه لصاحبه ، وما لا يجوز له الأكل منه ، ومذاهب أهل العلم في ذلك . 

 أما المبحث الأول : فجمهور أهل العلم على أن الأمر بالأكل في الآيتين :  للاستحباب ، والندب ، لا للوجوب ، والقرينة الصارفة عن الوجوب في صيغة  الأمر : هي ما زعموا من أن المشركين كانوا لا يأكلون هداياهم فرخص للمسلمين  في ذلك . 

 وعليه فالمعنى : فكلوا إن شئتم ولا تحرموا الأكل على أنفسكم كما يفعله المشركون ، وقال ابن كثير  في تفسيره : إن القول بوجوب الأكل غريب ، وعزا للأكثرين أن الأمر للاستحباب قال : وهو اختيار  ابن جرير  في تفسيره ، وقال القرطبي  في  تفسيره : فكلوا منها : أمر معناه : الندب عند الجمهور ، ويستحب للرجل ، أن  يأكل من هديه وأضحيته ، وأن يتصدق بالأكثر مع تجويزهم الصدقة بالكل ، وأكل  الكل وشذت طائفة ، فأوجبت الأكل والإطعام بظاهر الآية ، ولقوله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - : " فكلوا وادخروا وتصدقوا   " ، قال الكيا في قوله تعالى : فكلوا منها وأطعموا ، يدل على أنه لا يجوز بيع جميعه ، ولا التصدق بجميعه . انتهى كلام القرطبي    . 

 [ ص: 194 ] ومعلوم أن بيع جميعه لا وجه لحليته ، بل ولا بيع بعضه ، كما هو معلوم . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أقوى القولين دليلا : وجوب الأكل والإطعام من الهدايا والضحايا   ; لأن الله تعالى قال : فكلوا منها في  موضعين . وقد قدمنا أن الشرع واللغة دلا على أن صيغة افعل : تدل على  الوجوب إلا لدليل صارف عن الوجوب ، وذكرنا الآيات الدالة على ذلك كقوله : فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره أن تصيبهم فتنة أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم   [ 24 \ 63 ] . 

 وأوضحنا جميع أدلة ذلك في مواضع متعددة من هذا الكتاب المبارك ، منها آية " الحج " التي ذكرنا عندها مسائل الحج . 

 ومما يؤيد أن الأمر في الآية يدل على وجوب الأكل وتأكيده : " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نحر مائة من الإبل فأمر بقطعة لحم من كل واحدة منها ، فأكل منها وشرب من مرقها    " . وهو دليل واضح على أنه أراد ألا تبقى واحدة من تلك الإبل الكثيرة إلا  وقد أكل منها أو شرب من مرقها ، وهذا يدل على أن الأمر في قوله : فكلوا منها ليس لمجرد الاستحباب والتخيير ، إذ لو كان كذلك لاكتفى بالأكل من بعضها ، وشرب مرقه دون بعض ، وكذلك الإطعام فالأظهر فيه الوجوب . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (367)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 195 إلى صـ 202

*

*  والحاصل أن المشهور عند الأصوليين أن صيغة افعل : تدل على الوجوب إلا لصارف عنه  ، وقد أمر بالأكل من الذبائح مرتين ، ولم يقم دليل يجب الرجوع إليه صارف  عن الوجوب وكذلك الإطعام ، هذا هو الظاهر بحسب الصناعة الأصولية ، وقد دلت  عليها أدلة الوحي ، كما قدمنا إيضاحه . وقال أبو حيان  في  " البحر المحيط " : والظاهر وجوب الأكل والإطعام وقيل : باستحبابهما .  وقيل : باستحباب الأكل ، ووجوب الإطعام . والأظهر أنه : لا تحديد للقدر  الذي يأكله والقدر الذي يتصدق به ، فيأكل ما شاء ويتصدق بما شاء ، وقد قال  بعض أهل العلم : يتصدق بالنصف ، ويأكل النصف ، واستدل لذلك بقوله تعالى : فكلوا منها وأطعموا البائس الفقير    [ 22 \ 28 ] ، قال : فجزأها نصفين ، نصف له ونصف للفقراء ، وقال بعضهم :  يجعلها ثلاثة أجزاء ، يأكل الثلث ويتصدق بالثلث ، ويهدي الثلث ، واستدل  بقوله تعالى : فكلوا منها وأطعموا القانع والمعتر    [ 22 \ 36 ] ، فجزأها ثلاثة أجزاء ، ثلث له ، وثلث للقانع ، وثلث للمعتر .  هكذا قالوا وأظهرها الأول ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .   [ ص: 195 ] والبائس : هو الذي أصابه البؤس ، وهو الشدة . قال الجوهري  في صحاحه : وبئس الرجل يبأس بؤسا وبئيسا : اشتدت حاجته ، فهو بائس وأنشد أبو عمرو    : 
**لبيضاء من أهل المدينة لم تذق بئيسا ولم تتبع حمولة مجحد* *وهو  اسم وضع موضع المصدر انتهى منه . يعني أن البئيس في البيت لفظه لفظ الوصف ،  ومعناه المصدر ، والفقير معروف ، والقاعدة عند علماء التفسير أن الفقير  والمسكين إذا اجتمعا افترقا ، وإذا افترقا اجتمعا ، وعلى قولهم : فالفقير  هنا يشمل المسكين ; لأنه غير مذكور معه هنا ، وذلك هو مرادهم ، بأنهما إذا  افترقا اجتمعا ، ومعلوم خلاف العلماء في الفقير والمسكين في آية الصدقة  أيهما أشد فقرا ، وقد ذكرنا حجج الفريقين وناقشناها في كتابنا " دفع إيهام  الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " ، في سورة " البلد " ، ومما استدل به القائل :  إن الفقير أحوج من المسكين ، وأن المسكين من عنده شيء لا يقوم بكفايته قوله تعالى : أما السفينة فكانت لمساكين يعملون في البحر الآية [ 18 \ 79 ] ، قالوا : فسماهم مساكين ، مع أن عندهم سفينة عاملة للإيجار . 

 ومما استدل به القائلون بأن المسكين أحوج من الفقير أن الله قال في المسكين : أو مسكينا ذا متربة   [ 90 \ 16 ] ، قالوا : ذا متربة : أي لا شيء عنده . حتى كأنه قد لصق بالتراب من الفقر ، ليس له مأوى إلا التراب . 

قال  ابن عباس    : هو المطروح على الطريق الذي لا بيت له   . وقال مجاهد    : هو الذي لا يقيه من التراب لباس ، ولا غيره انتهى من القرطبي    . وعضدوا هذا بأن العرب تطلق الفقير على من عنده مال لا يكفيه ، ومنه قول راعي نمير : أما الفقير الذي كانت حلوبته وفق العيال فلم يترك له سبد فسماه فقيرا مع أن له حلوبة قدر عياله . 

 وقد ناقشنا أدلة الفريقين مناقشة تبين الصواب في الكتاب المذكور ، فأغنانا ذلك عن إعادته هنا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وأما المبحث الثاني : وهو ما يجوز الأكل منه ، وما لا يجوز فقد اختلف فيه  أهل العلم ، وهذه مذاهبهم وما يظهر رجحانه بالدليل منها : فذهب مالك     - رحمه الله - ، وأصحابه إلى جواز الأكل من جميع الهدي واجبه وتطوعه إذا  بلغ محله إلا ثلاثة أشياء : جزاء الصيد ، وفدية الأذى ، والنذر الذي هو  للمساكين ، وقال اللخمي    : كل هدي واجب في   [ ص: 196 ] الذمة ، عن حج أو عمرة من فساد أو متعة أو قران ، أو تعدي ميقات ، أو ترك النزول بعرفة  نهارا ، أو ترك النزول بمزدلفة  أو  ترك رمي الجمار أو أخر الحلق يجوز الأكل منه قبل بلوغ محله وبعده . أما  جزاء الصيد ، وفدية الأذى فيؤكل منهما قبل بلوغهما محلهما ، ولا يؤكل منهما  بعده . وأما النذر المضمون إذا  لم يسمه للمساكين : فإنه يأكل منه بعد بلوغه محله ، وإن كان منذورا معينا ،  ولم يسمه للمساكين ، أو قلده ، وأشعره من غير نذر أكل منه بعد بلوغه محله ،  ولم يأكل منه قبله وإن عين النذر للمساكين أو نوى ذلك حين التقليد  والإشعار لم يأكل منه قبل ولا بعد . 

 والحاصل أن النذر المعين للمساكين لا يجوز له الأكل منه مطلقا ، عند مالك  وأن  النذر المضمون للمساكين ، حكمه عند المالكية حكم جزاء الصيد وفدية الأذى  فيمتنع الأكل منه بعد بلوغه محله ، ويجوز قبله ; لأنه باقي في الذمة حتى  يبلغ محله . وأما النذر المضمون الذي لم يسم للمساكين كقوله : علي لله نذر  أن أتقرب إليه بنحر هدي ، فله عند المالكية : الأكل منه قبل بلوغ محله ،  وبعده ، وقد قدمنا أن هدي التطوع إن عطب في الطريق ، لا يجوز له الأكل منه عند المالكية ، وأوضحنا دليل ذلك . هذا هو حاصل مذهب مالك  في الأكل من الهدايا ، ولا خلاف في جواز الأكل من الضحايا . وقد قدمنا قول اللخمي  من  المالكية أن كل هدي جاز أن يأكل منه : جاز أن يطعم منه من شاء من غني  وفقير ، وكل هدي لم يجز له أن يأكل منه ، فإنه يطعمه فقيرا ، لا تلزمه  نفقته كالكفارة . وكره ابن القاسم  من أصحاب مالك  إطعام الذمي من الهدايا كما تقدم . ومذهب أبي حنيفة     - رحمه الله - : أنه يأكل من هدي التمتع والقران ، وهدي التطوع إذا بلغ  محله ، أما إذا عطب هدي التطوع ، قبل بلوغ محله ، فليس لصاحبه الأكل منه  عند أبي حنيفة  ، كما تقدم إيضاحه . ولا يأكل من غير ذلك ، هو ولا غيره من الأغنياء ، بل يأكله الفقراء . هذا حاصل مذهب أبي حنيفة    - رحمه الله - . 

 وأما مذهب  الشافعي    - رحمه الله - : فهو أن الهدي إن كان تطوعا ، فالأكل منه مستحب ، واستدل بعضهم لعدم وجوب الأكل بقوله : والبدن جعلناها لكم من شعائر الله   [ 22 \ 36 ] . قالوا : فجعلها لنا وما هو للإنسان فهو مخير بين تركه ، وأكله ، ولا يخفى ما في هذا الاستدلال . 

 واعلم أنا حيث قلنا في هذا المبحث : يجوز الأكل ، فإنا نعني : الإذن في  الأكل الصادق بالاستحباب ، وبالوجوب لما قدمنا من الخلاف ، في وجوب الأكل  والإطعام ،   [ ص: 197 ] واستحبابهما ، والفرق بينهما بإيجاب الإطعام دون الأكل ، وكل هدي واجب لا يجوز الأكل منه في مذهب  الشافعي  ، كهدي التمتع والقران ، والنذر ، وجميع الدماء الواجبة ، قال النووي    : وكذا قال  الأوزاعي  ،  وداود الظاهري    : لا يجوز الأكل من الواجب . هذا هو حاصل مذهب  الشافعي    . 

 وأما مذهب أحمد    -  رحمه الله - : فهو أنه لا يأكل من هدي واجب ، إلا هدي التمتع والقران ،  وأنه يستحب له أن يأكل من هدي التطوع ، وهو ما أوجبه بالتعيين ابتداء من  غير أن يكون عن واجب في ذمته ، وما نحره تطوعا من غير أن يوجبه ، هذا هو  مشهور مذهب  الإمام أحمد    . وعنه رواية أنه لا يأكل من المنذور ، وجزاء الصيد ويأكل مما سواهما . 

 قال في " المغني " : وهو قول  ابن عمر  وعطاء  والحسن  وإسحاق    ; لأن جزاء الصيد بدل والنذر جعله الله تعالى بخلاف غيرهما . 

 وقال ابن أبي موسى    : لا يأكل أيضا من الكفارة ، ويأكل مما سوى هذه الثلاثة ، ونحوه مذهب مالك    ; لأن ما سوى ذلك لم يسمه للمساكين ، ولا مدخل للإطعام فيه فأشبه التطوع . وقال  الشافعي    : لا يأكل من واجب ; لأنه هدي واجب بالإحرام فلم يجز الأكل منه كدم الكفارة . انتهى من " المغني " . 

 فقد رأيت مذاهب الأربعة فيما يجوز الأكل منه ، وما لا يجوز . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يرجحه الدليل في هذه المسألة :  هو جواز الأكل من هدي التطوع وهدي التمتع والقران دون غير ذلك ، والأكل من  هدي التطوع لا خلاف فيه بين العلماء بعد بلوغه محله ، وإنما خلافهم في  استحباب الأكل منه ، أو وجوبه ومعلوم أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثبت  عنه في الأحاديث الصحيحة في حجة الوداع : " أنه أهدى مائة من الإبل " ،  ومعلوم أن ما زاد على الواحدة منها تطوع ، وقد أكل منها وشرب من مرقها  جميعا . 

 وأما الدليل على الأكل من هدي التمتع والقران ، فهو ما قدمنا مما ثبت في الصحيح : " أن أزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ذبح عنهن - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بقرا ودخل عليهن بلحمه وهن متمتعات ، وعائشة  منهن قارنة وقد أكلن جميعا مما ذبح عنهن في تمتعهن وقرانهن بأمره - صلى الله عليه وسلم   - " وهو نص صحيح صريح في جواز الأكل من هدي التمتع والقران   . أما غير ما ذكرنا من الدماء فلم يقم دليل يجب الرجوع إليه على الأكل منه ، ولا يتحقق دخوله في عموم فكلوا منها لأنه لترك   [ ص: 198 ] واجب أو فعل محظور ، فهو بالكفارات أشبه ، وعدم الأكل منه أظهر وأحوط . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
مسألة في الأضحية 

 لا يخفى أن كلامنا في الهدي وأن الآية التي نحن بصددها ظاهرها أنها في  الهدي ، ولما كان عمومها قد تدخل فيه الأضحية ، أردنا هنا أن نشير إلى بعض  أحكام الأضحية باختصار . 

 اعلم أولا أن الأضحية فيها أربع لغات : أضحية بضم الهمزة ، وإضحية بكسرها ،  وجمعهما أضاحي بتشديد الياء وتخفيفها ، وضحية ، وجمعها ضحايا ، وأضحاة  وجمعها : أضحى كأرطاة ، وأرطى . 

 واعلم أنه لا خلاف في مشروعية الأضحية   . قال بعض أهل العلم : وقد دل على مشروعيتها الكتاب والسنة والإجماع . 

 أما الكتاب فقوله تعالى : فصل لربك وانحر    [ 108 \ 2 ] ، على ما قاله بعض أهل التفسير ، من أن المراد به : ذبح  الأضحية بعد صلاة العيد ، ولا يخفى أن صلاة العيد داخلة في عموم فصل لربك ، وأن الأضحية داخلة في عموم قوله : وانحر   . 

 وأما الإجماع : فقد أجمع جميع المسلمين على مشروعية الأضحية . وأما السنة :  فقد وردت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أحاديث كثيرة صحيحة في مشروعية  الأضحية وسنذكر طرفا منها فيه كفاية إن شاء الله . 

 قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : باب أضحية النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بكبشين أقرنين ويذكر سمينين . وقال  يحيى بن سعيد    : سمعت  أبا أمامة بن سهل  ، قال : كنا نسمن الأضحية بالمدينة  ، وكان المسلمون يسمنون   . 

 حدثنا  آدم بن أبي إياس  ، حدثنا شعبة  ، حدثنا  عبد العزيز بن صهيب  قال : سمعت  أنس بن مالك    - رضي الله عنه - قال : " كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يضحي بكبشين   " ، وأنا أضحي بكبشين . 

 حدثنا  قتيبة بن سعيد  ، حدثنا عبد الوهاب  عن أيوب  ، عن أبي قلابة  ، عن أنس    : " أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - انكفأ إلى كبشين أقرنين أملحين فذبحهما بيده   " ، وقال إسماعيل  وحاتم بن وردان  ، عن أيوب  ، عن  ابن سيرين  ، عن أنس  تابعه وهيب  عن أيوب  ، وقال : حدثنا   [ ص: 199 ]  عمرو بن خالد  ، حدثنا الليث  ، عن يزيد  ، عن أبي الخير  ، عن  عقبة بن عامر    : " أن  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أعطاه غنما يقسمها على صحابته ضحايا فبقي  عتود ، فذكره النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : " ضح به أنت   " ، انتهى من صحيح  البخاري    . وفي لفظ له من حديث أنس    - رضي الله عنه - قال : " ضحى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بكبشين أملحين فرأيته واضعا قدمه على صفاحهما يسمي ويكبر فذبحهما بيده   " . وفي لفظ  للبخاري  عن أنس  أيضا ، قال : " ضحى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بكبشين أملحين أقرنين ذبحهما بيده ، وسمى وكبر ووضع رجله على صفاحهما   " . وفي لفظ له عن أنس    - رضي الله عنه - أيضا : " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يضحي بكبشين أملحين أقرنين ويضع رجله على صفاحهما ، ويذبحهما بيده   " . انتهى منه . 

 وقال  مسلم بن الحجاج  في صحيحه : حدثنا  قتيبة بن سعيد  ، حدثنا أبو عوانة  عن قتادة  ، عن أنس  قال : " ضحى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بكبشين أملحين أقرنين ذبحهما بيده ، وسمى وكبر ووضع رجله على صفاحهما   " . وفي لفظ له عن أنس    - رضي الله عنه - قال : " ضحى  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بكبشين أملحين أقرنين ، قال : ورأيته  يذبحهما بيده ورأيته واضعا قدمه على صفاحهما قال : وسمى وكبر ، وفي لفظ لمسلم  عن أنس  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بمثله ، غير أنه قال : ويقول : " بسم الله ، والله أكبر " . وقال مسلم  في صحيحه أيضا : حدثنا  هارون بن معروف  ، حدثنا  عبد الله بن وهب  قال : قال حيوة    : أخبرني أبو صخر  عن  يزيد بن قسيط  عن  عروة بن الزبير  ، عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - : " أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمر بكبش أقرن يطأ في سواد ويبرك في سواد ، وينظر في سواد فأتى به ليضحي به ، فقال لها : " يا عائشة  ، هلمي المدية ، ثم قال : " اشحذيها بحجر " ، ففعلت ثم أخذها وأخذ الكبش فأضجعه ثم ذبحه ثم قال : " باسم الله ، اللهم تقبل من محمد  وآل محمد  ومن أمة محمد    " ، ثم ضحى به ، انتهى من صحيح مسلم    . والأحاديث الواردة في مشروعية الأضحية كثيرة ، معروفة . 

 وقد اختلف أهل العلم في حكمها ، فذهب أكثر أهل العلم : إلى أنها سنة مؤكدة في حق الموسر ، ولا تجب عليه . وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : وهذا مذهبنا وبه قال أكثر العلماء منهم  أبو بكر الصديق  ،  وعمر بن الخطاب  ، وبلال  ،  وأبو مسعود البدري  ،  وسعيد بن المسيب  ، وعطاء  ، وعلقمة  ، والأسود  ، ومالك  ، وأحمد  ، وأبو يوسف  ، وإسحاق  ،  وأبو ثور  ، والمزني  ، وداود بن المنذر  ، وقال ربيعة   والليث بن سعد ،  وأبو حنيفة  ،  والأوزاعي    : هي واجبة على الموسر إلا الحاج بمنى    . وقال محمد بن الحسن    : هي واجبة على المقيم بالأمصار . والمشهور عن أبي حنيفة    : أنه إنما يوجبها على مقيم يملك نصابا . انتهى كلام النووي    . 

 [ ص: 200 ] وقال النووي  في  " شرح مسلم " : واختلف العلماء في وجوب الأضحية ، على الموسر ، فقال  جمهورهم : هي سنة في حقه إن تركها بلا عذر ، لم يأثم ، ولم يلزمه القضاء ،  وممن قال بهذا :  أبو بكر الصديق  ،  وعمر بن الخطاب  إلى آخر كلامه قريبا مما ذكرنا عنه في " شرح المهذب " . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : أكثر أهل العلم على أنها سنة مؤكدة غير واجبة ، روي ذلك عن أبي بكر  ، وعمر  ، وبلال  ،  وأبي مسعود البدري    - رضي الله عنهم - . وبه قال  سويد بن غفلة  ،  وسعيد بن المسيب  ، وعلقمة  ، والأسود  ، وعطاء  ،  والشافعي  ، وإسحاق  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وابن المنذر    . وقال ربيعة  ، ومالك  ، والنووي  ،  والأوزاعي  ، والليث  ، وأبو حنيفة    : هي واجبة ونقل  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " ، عن مالك  وجوب الأضحية خلاف مذهبه ، ومذهبه هو ما نقل عنه النووي    : من أنها سنة ، ولكنها عنده لا تسن على خصوص الحاج بمنى    ; لأن ما يذبحه هدي لا أضحية . وقد قدمنا أن آية " الحج " لا تخلو من دلالة على ما ذهب إليه مالك  ، كما سيأتي إيضاحه إن شاء الله تعالى . 

 فإذا رأيت أقوال أهل العلم في حكم الأضحية ، فهذه أدلة أقوالهم ومناقشتها ، وما يظهر رجحانه بالدليل منها ، على سبيل الاختصار . 

 أما من قال : إنها واجبة فقد استدل بأدلة منها : أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يفعلها ، والله يقول : لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة الآية [ 33 \ 21 ] . 

 وقد قدمنا قول من قال من أهل الأصول إن فعله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي لم تعلم جهته من وجوب أو غيره يحمل  على الوجوب . وأوضحنا أدلة ذلك . وذكرنا أن صاحب " مراقي السعود " ذكره  بقوله في كتاب السنة في مبحث أفعال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : 


**وكل ما الصفة فيه تجهل فللوجوب في الأصح يجعل* *وذكرنا مناقشة الأقوال فيه في الحج ، وغيره من سور القرآن . 

 ومن أدلتهم على وجوب الأضحية ما رواه  البخاري  في صحيحه : حدثنا آدم  ، حدثنا شعبة  ، حدثنا  الأسود بن قيس    : سمعت  جندب بن سفيان البجلي  قال : شهدت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوم النحر فقال : " من ذبح قبل أن يصلي فليعد مكانها أخرى ، ومن لم يذبح فليذبح   " اهـ . قالوا قوله : " فليعد " ، وقوله : " فليذبح " كلاهما صيغة أمر . 

 وقد قدمنا أن الصحيح عند أهل الأصول أن الأمر المتجرد عن القرائن ، يدل على   [ ص: 201 ] الوجوب ، وبينا أدلة ذلك من الكتاب والسنة ، ورجحناه بالأدلة الكثيرة الواضحة كقوله تعالى : فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره الآية [ 24 \ 63 ] . وقوله : أفعصيت أمري   [ 20 \ 93 ] ، فسمى مخالفة الأمر معصية ، وقوله : وما كان لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة إذا قضى الله ورسوله أمرا أن يكون لهم الخيرة الآية [ 33 \ 36 ] ، فجعل أمره وأمر رسوله مانعا من الاختيار ، موجبا للامتثال ، وكقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إذا أمرتكم بشيء فأتوا منه ما استطعتم   " ، الحديث إلى آخر ما قدمنا ، وحديث  جندب بن سفيان  الذي ذكرناه عن  البخاري  أخرجه أيضا مسلم  في صحيحه بلفظ : " من كان ذبح أضحيته قبل أن يصلي أو نصلي ، فليذبح مكانها أخرى ومن كان لم يذبح فليذبح باسم الله   " ، وصيغة الأمر بالذبح في حديثه واضحة ، كما بينا دلالتها على الوجوب آنفا . 

 ومن أدلتهم على وجوب الأضحية : ما رواه أبو داود  في سننه ، حدثنا مسدد  ، ثنا يزيد  ، ( ح ) وثنا حميد بن مسعدة  ، ثنا بشر  ، عن عبد الله بن عون  ، عن عامر أبي رملة  قال : أخبرنا مخنف بن سليم  قال : ونحن وقوف مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعرفات  قال : " يا أيها الناس ، إن على كل أهل بيت في كل عام أضحية وعتيرة أتدرون ما العتيرة ؟ هي : التي يقول عنها الناس : الرجبية   " انتهى منه . 

 وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : في هذا الحديث رواه أبو داود   والترمذي   والنسائي  وغيرهم ، قال الترمذي    : حديث حسن . قال الخطابي    : هذا الحديث ضعيف المخرج ; لأن أبا رملة  مجهول . وهو كما قال الخطابي  مجهول . قال فيه ابن حجر  في " التقريب " : عامر أبو رملة  شيخ لابن عون  لا يعرف انتهى منه . وقال فيه الذهبي  في " الميزان " : عامر أبو رملة  شيخ لابن عون  فيه جهالة له عن مخنف بن سليم  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " يا أيها الناس ، إن على كل بيت في الإسلام أضحية ، وعتيرة   " . قال عبد الحق    : إسناده ضعيف ، وصدقه  ابن القطان  لجهالة عامر  ، رواه عنه ابن عون  انتهى منه . 

 وبه تعلم أن قول ابن حجر  في " الفتح " ، في حديث مخنف بن سليم  أخرجه أحمد  والأربعة بسند قوي ، خلاف التحقيق كما ترى . وقد قال أبو داود  بعد أن ساق الحديث بسنده ومتنه كما ذكرناه عنه آنفا . قال أبو داود     : العتيرة : منسوخة هذا خبر منسوخ انتهى منه . ولكنه لم يبين الناسخ ،  ولا دليل النسخ . وعلى كل حال فالحديث ضعيف لا يحتج به ; لأن أبا رملة  مجهول كما رأيت من قال ذلك . 

 ومن أدلتهم على وجوبها : ما رواه  الإمام أحمد   وابن ماجه  وصححه الحاكم  عن أبي   [ ص: 202 ] هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - ، قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من وجد سعة فلم يضح فلا يقربن مصلانا   " . قال ابن حجر  في بلوغ المرام : في هذا الحديث رواه أحمد   وابن ماجه  ، وصححه الحاكم  ورجح الأئمة غيره وقفه ، وقال ابن حجر  في " فتح الباري " : وأقرب ما يتمسك به لوجوب الأضحية ، حديث  أبي هريرة  ، رفعه : " من وجد سعة فلم يضح ، فلا يقربن مصلانا   " ، أخرجه  ابن ماجه  ، وأحمد  ، ورجاله ثقات ، لكن اختلف في رفعه ووقفه والموقوف أشبه بالصواب . قاله  الطحاوي  وغيره ، ومع ذلك فليس صريحا في الإيجاب انتهى منه . 

 وذكر النووي  في شرح المهذب ، من أدلة من أوجبها : ما جاء عن  ابن عباس  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ما أنفقت الورق في شيء أفضل من نحيرة يوم عيد   " ، ثم قال : رواه البيهقي    . وقال : تفرد به محمد بن ربيعة  ، عن إبراهيم بن يزيد الخوزي  وليسا بقويين ، ثم قال : وعن عائذ الله المجاشعي  ، عن أبي داود نفيع  ، عن  زيد بن أرقم  أنهم قالوا : يا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما هذه الأضاحي ؟ قال : " سنة أبيكم إبراهيم    " ( صلى الله عليه وعلى نبينا وسلم ) ، قالوا : ما لنا فيها من الأجر ؟ قال : " بل كل قطرة حسنة   " ، رواه  ابن ماجه  ، والبيهقي    . قال البيهقي    : قال  البخاري    : عائذ الله المجاشعي  عن أبي داود  لا يصح حديثه ، وأبو داود  هذا ضعيف ، ثم قال النووي    : وعن  علي بن أبي طالب    - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " نسخ الأضحى كل ذبح ، وصوم رمضان كل صوم ، والغسل من الجنابة كل غسل ، والزكاة كل صدقة   " ، رواه  الدارقطني  ، والبيهقي  قال : وهو ضعيف ، واتفق الحفاظ على ضعفه ، وعن عائشة  قالت : قلت : يا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، أستدين وأضحي ؟ قال : " نعم ، فإنه دين مقضي   " ، رواه  الدارقطني  والبيهقي  ، وضعفاه قالا : وهو مرسل اهـ كلام النووي     . وما ذكره من تضعيف الأحاديث المذكورة : هو الصواب ، وقد وردت أحاديث  غير ما ذكرنا في الترغيب في الأضحية ، وفيها أحاديث متعددة ليست بصحيحة .  وهذا الذي ذكرنا هو عمدة من قال : بوجوب الأضحية ، واستدلال بعض الحنفية  على وجوبها بالإضافة في قولهم : يوم الأضحى قائلا : إن الإضافة إلى الوقت  لا تحقق إلا إذا كانت موجودة فيه بلا شك ، ولا تكون موجودة فيه بيقين ، إلا  إذا كانت واجبة لا يخفى سقوطه ; لأن الإضافة تقع بأدنى ملابسة ، فلا تقتضي  الوجوب على التحقيق ، كما لا يخفى . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (368)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 203 إلى صـ 210

*
*  وأقوى أدلة من قال بالوجوب : هو ما قدمنا في الصحيحين من حديث جندب بن   [ ص: 203 ] سفيان البجلي  ،  من أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمر من ذبح قبل الصلاة بالإعادة ،  وأمر من لم يذبح بالذبح . وقد قدمنا دلالة الأمر على الوجوب والحديث  المختلف في وقفه ورفعه الذي قدمنا ; لأن قوله فيه : " فلا يقربن مصلانا " ،  يفهم منه أن ترك الأضحية مخالفة غير هينة ، لمنع صاحبها من قرب المصلى وهو  يدل على الوجوب . والفرق بين المسافر والمقيم عند أبي حنيفة  لا  أعلم له مستندا من كتاب ولا سنة ، وبعض الحنفية يوجهه بأن أداءها له أسباب  تشق على المسافر ، وهذا وحده لا يكفي دليلا ; لأنه من المعلوم أن كل واجب  عجز عنه المكلف ، يسقط عنه ; لقوله تعالى : لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها   [ 2 \ 286 ] . 

 وأما الذين قالوا : بأن الأضحية سنة مؤكدة ، وليست بواجبة ، فاستدلوا بأدلة منها : ما رواه مسلم  في صحيحه : حدثنا ابن أبي عمر المكي  ، حدثنا سفيان  ، عن  عبد الرحمن بن حميد بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف  ، سمع  سعيد بن المسيب  يحدث عن  أم سلمة  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " إذا دخلت العشر وأراد أحدكم أن يضحي فلا يمس من شعره وبشره شيئا   " ، قيل لسفيان    : فإن بعضهم لا يرفعه . قال : لكني أرفعه اهـ وفي لفظ عنها ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عند مسلم    : " إذا دخل العشر وعنده أضحية يريد أن يضحي فلا يأخذن شعرا ولا يقلمن ظفرا   " . وفي لفظ له عنها مرفوعا " إذا أراد أحدكم أن يضحي فليمسك عن شعره وأظفاره " اهـ . 

 كل هذه الألفاظ في صحيح مسلم  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من حديث زوجه  أم المؤمنين - أم سلمة  رضي  الله عنها - ، ووجه الاستدلال بها ، على عدم الوجوب أن ظاهر الرواية أن  الأضحية موكولة إلى إرادة المضحي ، ولو كانت واجبة لما كانت كذلك . 

 قال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : بعد أن ذكر بعض روايات حديث  أم سلمة  المذكور ما نصه : قال  الشافعي     : هذا دليل أن التضحية ليست بواجبة ; لقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، "  وأراد " فجعله مفوضا إلى إرادته ، ولو كانت واجبة لقال : فلا يمس من شعره ،  حتى يضحي انتهى منه . وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " أيضا : واستدل أصحابنا ، يعني لعدم الوجوب بحديث  ابن عباس  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " هن علي فرائض وهن لكم تطوع : النحر ، والوتر ، وركعتا الضحى   " ، رواه البيهقي  بإسناد ضعيف . ورواه في موضع آخر وصرح بضعفه وللحديث المذكور طرق ، ولا يخلو شيء منها من الضعف ولم يذكرها النووي    . ثم قال النووي    : وصح عن أبي بكر  وعمر    - رضي الله عنهما - : أنهما كانا لا يضحيان ، مخافة أن يعتقد الناس وجوبها اهـ كلام النووي    . وقال ابن حجر  في " فتح الباري " : قال ابن   [ ص: 204 ] حزم     : لا يصح عن أحد من الصحابة أنها واجبة ، وصح أنها غير واجبة عن الجمهور ،  ولا خلاف في كونها من شرائع الدين . وقد استدل لعدم وجوبها : المجد  في  " المنتقى " بحديثين ، ولا تظهر دلالتها على ذلك عندي كل الظهور . قال في "  المنتقى " : باب ما احتج به في عدم وجوبها ، بتضحية رسول الله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - عن أمته : عن جابر  قال : صليت  مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عيد الأضحى ، فلما انصرف " أتى بكبش  فذبحه فقال : " باسم الله والله أكبر ، اللهم هذا عني وعمن لم يضح من أمتي   " . وعن علي بن الحسين  ، عن أبي رافع    : " أن  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان إذا ضحى اشترى كبشين سمينين أقرنين  أملحين ، فإذا صلى وخطب للناس أوتي بأحدهما وهو قائم في مصلاه فذبحه بنفسه  بالمدية ، ثم يقول : " اللهم هذا عني وعن أمتي جميعا من شهد لك بالتوحيد  وشهد لي بالبلاغ   " ، ثم يؤتى بالآخر فيذبحه بنفسه ويقول : " هذا عن محمد  وآل محمد    " فيطعمهما جميعا المساكين ، ويأكل هو وأهله منهما " فمكثنا سنين ليس لرجل من بني هاشم  يضحي قد كفاه الله المؤنة برسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والغرم ، رواه أحمد ، اهـ من " المنتقى " . 

 وقال شارحه في " نيل الأوطار " : ووجه دلالة الحديثين ، وما في معناهما  على عدم الوجوب أن تضحيته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن أمته وعن أهله تجزئ كل  من لم يضح ، سواء كان متمكنا من الأضحية أو غير متمكن ، ثم تعقبه بقوله :  ويمكن أن يجاب عن ذلك ، بأن حديث : " على كل أهل بيت أضحية    " ، يدل على وجوبها على كل أهل بيت يجدونها ، فيكون قرينة على أن تضحية  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن غير الواجدين من أمته ولو سلم الظهور  المدعى ، فلا دلالة له على عدم الوجوب ; لأن محل النزاع من لم يضح عن نفسه ،  ولا ضحى عنه غيره ، فلا يكون عدم وجوبها على من كان في عصره - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - من الأمة مستلزما ، لعدم وجوبها على من كان في غير عصره - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - منهم انتهى من " نيل الأوطار " . وقد رأيت أدلة القائلين  بالوجوب ، والقائلين بالسنة . والواقع في نظرنا أنه ليس في شيء من أدلة  الطرفين ، دليل جازم سالم من المعارض على الوجوب ، ولا على عدمه ; لأن صيغة  الأمر بالذبح في الحديث الصحيح وبإعادة من ذبح قبل الصلاة ، وإن كان يفهم  منه الوجوب على أحد الأقوال ، وهو المشهور في صيغة الأمر . فحديث  أم سلمة  الذي ظاهره : تفويض ذلك إلى إرادة المضحي ، وهو في صحيح مسلم  يمكن أن يكون قرينة صارفة عن الوجوب في صيغة الأمر المذكور ، وكلا الدليلين لا يخلو من احتمال ، وحديث : " من وجد سعة فلم يضح فلا يقربن مصلانا   " ، رجح أكثر الأئمة وقفه ، وقد قدمنا أن ابن حجر  قال : إنه ليس صريحا   [ ص: 205 ] في الإيجاب وأجاب القرطبي  في  المفهم عن دلالة صيغة الأمر في قوله : فليعد ، وقوله : فليذبح وقال : لا  حجة في شيء من ذلك ، على الوجوب وإنما المقصود بيان كيفية مشروعية الأضحية ،  لمن أراد أن يفعلها أو من أوقعها على غير الوجه المشروع خطأ أو جهلا ،  فبين له وجه تدارك ما فرط منه انتهى محل الغرض منه بواسطة نقل ابن حجر  في " الفتح " . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر لي في مثل هذا الذي لم  تتضح فيه دلالة النصوص على شيء معين إيضاحا بينا أنه يتأكد على الإنسان  الخروج من الخلاف فيه ، فلا يترك الأضحية مع قدرته عليها ; لأن النبي - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك   " ، فلا ينبغي تركها لقادر عليها ; لأن أداءها هو الذي يتيقن به براءة ذمته ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
فروع تتعلق بهذه المسألة 

 الأول : قد علمت أن أكثر أهل العلم من الصحابة فمن بعدهم على أن الأضحية  سنة لا واجبة ، والمالكية يقولون : إن وجوبها خاص به صلى الله عليه وسلم ،  وقد علمت أن الأحاديث الواردة في ذلك لا تخلو من ضعف ، وقد استثنى مالك  وأصحابه به الحاج بمنى  ،  قالوا : لا تسن له الأضحية ; لأن ما يذبحه هدي لا أضحية ، وخالفهم جماهير  أهل العلم نظرا لعموم أدلة الأمر بالأضحية في الحاج وغيره ، ولبعض النصوص  المصرحة بمشروعية الأضحية للحاج بمنى    . قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : باب الأضحية للمسافر والنساء : حدثنا مسدد  ، حدثنا سفيان  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن القاسم  ، عن أبيه ، عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - : " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - دخل عليها وحاضت بسرف  قبل أن تدخل مكة  ،  وهي تبكي " . الحديث وفيه : " فلما كنا بمنى أتيت بلحم بقر ، فقلت : ما  هذا ؟ قالوا ضحى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن أزواجه بالبقر   " اهـ . وقال مسلم  في صحيحه : حدثنا يحيى بن يحيى  قال : قرأت على مالك  ، عن  أبي الأسود محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن نوفل  ، عن عروة  ، عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - أنها قالت : " خرجنا  مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عام حجة الوداع ، فمنا من أهل بعمرة ،  ومنا من أهل بحج وعمرة ومنا من أهل بالحج ، وأهل رسول الله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - بالحج " ، الحديث بطوله ، وفيه فقالت : " وضحى رسول الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - عن نسائه بالبقر   " اهـ من صحيح مسلم    . قالوا : فقد ثبت في الصحيحين ، عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - : " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ضحى عن نسائه ببقر يوم النحر بمنى    " ، وهو دليل صحيح على مشروعية الأضحية للحاج بمنى    . 

 [ ص: 206 ] قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أظهر القولين دليلا عندي في هذا الفرع قول مالك  وأصحابه ، وإن خالفهم الجمهور ، وأن الأضحية لا تسن للحاج بمنى  ، وأن ما يذبحه هدي لا أضحية ، وأن الاستدلال بحديث عائشة  المتفق عليه المذكور آنفا لا تنهض به الحجة على مالك  وأصحابه ، ووجه كون مذهب مالك  أرجح  في نظرنا هنا مما ذهب إليه جمهور أهل العلم ، هو أن القرآن العظيم دال  عليه ، ولم يثبت ما يخالف دلالة القرآن عليه سالما من المعارض من كتاب أو  سنة ، ووجه دلالة القرآن على أن ما يذبحه الحاج بمنى    : هدي لا أضحية ، هو ما قدمناه موضحا ; لأن قوله تعالى : وأذن في الناس بالحج يأتوك رجالا وعلى كل ضامر يأتين من كل فج عميق ليشهدوا منافع لهم ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام فكلوا منها الآية [ 22 \ 27 - 28 ] ، فيه معنى : وأذن في الناس بالحج يأتوك مشاة وركبانا لحكم منها : شهودهم منافع لهم ، ومنها ذكرهم اسم الله : على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام ،  عند ذبحها تقربا إلى الله ، والذي يكون من حكم التأذين فيهم بالحج ، حتى  يأتوا مشاة وركبانا ، ويشهدوا المنافع ويتقربوا بالذبح ، إنما هو الهدي  خاصة دون الأضحية لإجماع العلماء على أن للمضحي : أن يذبح أضحيته في أي  مكان شاءه من أقطار الدنيا ولا يحتاج في التقرب بالأضحية إلى إتيانهم مشاة  وركبانا من كل فج عميق . فالآية ظاهرة في الهدي ، دون الأضحية ، وما كان  القرآن أظهر فيه وجب تقديمه على غيره ، أما الاحتجاج بحديث عائشة  المتفق  عليه : " أنه ضحى ببقر عن نسائه يوم النحر صلوات الله وسلامه عليه " ، فلا  تنهض به الحجة ; لكثرة الأحاديث الصحيحة المصرحة بأنهن متمتعات ، وأن ذلك  البقر هدي واجب ، وهو هدي التمتع المنصوص عليه في القرآن ، وأن عائشة  منهن  قارنة والبقرة التي ذبحت عنها هدي قران ، سواء قلنا : إنها استقلت بذبح  بقرة عنها وحدها ، كما قدمناه في بعض الروايات الصحيحة ، أو كان بالاشتراك  مع غيرها في بقرة ، كما قال به بعضهم ، وأكثر الروايات ليس فيها لفظ : ضحى ،  بل فيها : أهدى ، وفيها : ذبح عن نسائه ، وفيها : نحر عن نسائه ، فلفظ ضحى  من تصرف بعض الرواة للجزم ، بأن ما ذبح عنهن من البقر يوم النحر بمنى  هدي تمتع بالنسبة لغير عائشة  ، وهدي قران : بالنسبة إليها ، كما هو معلوم بالأحاديث الصحيحة ، التي لا نزاع فيها ، وبهذا الذي ذكرنا تعلم أن ظاهر القرآن مع مالك  ، والحديث ليس فيه حجة عليه . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في " فتح الباري " : في باب ذبح الرجل البقر عن نسائه من غير أمرهن   [ ص: 207 ] بعد  ذكره رواية : ضحى المذكورة ، ما نصه : والظاهر أن التصرف من الرواة ; لأنه  في الحديث ذكر النحر ، فحمله بعضهم على الأضحية ، فإن رواية  أبي هريرة  صريحة في أن ذلك ، كان عمن اعتمر من نسائه فقويت رواية من رواه بلفظ : أهدى ، وتبين أنه هدي التمتع ، فليس فيه حجة على مالك  في قوله : لا ضحايا على أهل منى  انتهى محل الغرض من " فتح الباري " ، وهو واضح فيما ذكرنا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
الفرع الثاني : اعلم أن من ذبح أضحية ، قبل أن يصلي إمام المسلمين صلاة العيد ،  فإن ذبيحته لا تجزئه عن الأضحية ، وإنما شاته التي ذبحها شاة لحم يأكلها  هو ومن شاء . وليست بشاة نسك ، وهذا ثابت في الصحيح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم  . 

 قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : حدثنا  محمد بن بشار  ، حدثنا  غندر  ، حدثنا شعبة  ، عن  زبيد اليامي  ، عن  الشعبي  ، عن البراء    - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن  أول ما نبدأ به في يومنا هذا أن نصلي ، ثم نرجع فننحر ، من فعله فقد أصاب  سنتنا ، ومن ذبح قبل فإنما هو لحم قدمه لأهله ليس من النسك في شيء   " انتهى محل الغرض منه . وفي لفظ  للبخاري  من حديث  أنس بن مالك    - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من ذبح قبل الصلاة ، فإنما ذبح لنفسه ، ومن ذبح بعد الصلاة ، فقد تم نسكه وأصاب سنة المسلمين   " اهـ . وفي لفظ  للبخاري  ، عن  أنس بن مالك  أيضا قال : قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوم النحر : " من كان ذبح قبل الصلاة فليعد   " الحديث . وفي لفظ  للبخاري  من حديث البراء  ، عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " من ذبح قبل الصلاة فإنما يذبح لنفسه ، ومن ذبح بعد الصلاة فقد تم نسكه وأصاب سنة المسلمين   " اهـ . 

 وقد قدمنا في حديث  جندب بن سفيان البجلي  أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " من ذبح قبل أن يصلي فليعد مكانها أخرى   " ، الحديث إلى غير هذا من الروايات بمعناه في صحيح  البخاري  ، وكون الأضحية المذبوحة قبل الصلاة : لا تجزئ صاحبها الذي ذكرنا في صحيح  البخاري  ، أخرجه مسلم  أيضا من حديث  جندب بن سفيان البجلي  ،  والبراء بن عازب  ،  وأنس بن مالك    - رضي الله عنهم - ، فهذه الأحاديث المتفق عليها عن جندب  والبراء  وأنس  نصوص  صريحة في أن من ذبح أضحيته قبل صلاة الإمام صلاة العيد : أنها لا تجزئه ،  وإن كان الإمام الأعظم ، هو إمام الصلاة فلا إشكال ، وإن كان إمام الصلاة  غيره ، فالظاهر أن المعتبر إمام الصلاة ; لأن ظاهر الأحاديث : أنها يشترط  لصحتها أن تكون بعد الصلاة ، وظاهرها العموم سواء كان إمام الصلاة الإمام  الأعظم أو غيره ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 [ ص: 208 ] والأظهر  أن من أراد أن يضحي بمحل لا تقام فيه صلاة العيد ، أنه يتحرى بذبح أضحيته  قدر ما يصلي فيه الإمام صلاة العيد عادة ، ثم يذبح . والله تعالى أعلم . 

 وقد جاء في صحيح مسلم  وغيره  ، ما يدل على عدم إجزاء ما نحر قبل نحره صلى الله عليه وسلم . وظاهره :  أنه لا بد لإجزاء الأضحية من أن تكون بعد الصلاة ، وبعد نحر الإمام ،  والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
الفرع الثالث : في سن الأضحية التي تجزئ . والأظهر أن السن التي تجزئ في الأضحية هي التي تكون مسنة ، فإن تعسرت المسنة أجزأته جذعة من الضأن . 

 قال  مسلم بن الحجاج  في صحيحه : حدثنا أحمد بن يونس  ، حدثنا زهير  ، حدثنا أبو الزبير  ، عن جابر    - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا تذبحوا إلا مسنة إلا أن يعسر عليكم فتذبحوا جذعة من الضأن   " اهـ . 

 وقال النووي  في شرح هذا  الحديث ما نصه : قال العلماء : المسنة هي الثنية من كل شيء من الإبل  والبقر والغنم ، فما فوقها . وهذا تصريح بأنه لا يجوز الجذع من غير الضأن  في حال من الأحوال . وهذا مجمع عليه على ما نقله  القاضي عياض  ، ونقل العبدري  وغيره من أصحابنا ، عن  الأوزاعي  أنه قال : يجزئ الجذع من الإبل والبقر والمعز والضأن . وحكي هذا عن عطاء    . وأما الجذع من الضأن فمذهبنا ، ومذهب العلماء كافة : أنه يجزئ سواء وجد غيره أو لا ، وحكوا عن  ابن عمر   والزهري  أنهما  قالا : لا يجزئ . وقد يحتج لهما بظاهر هذا الحديث . قال الجمهور : هذا  الحديث محمول على الاستحباب والأفضل ، وتقديره : يستحب لكم أن لا تذبحوا  إلا مسنة ، فإن عجزتم فجذعة ضأن ، وليس فيه تصريح بمنع جذعة الضأن ، وأنها  لا تجزئ بحال . وقد أجمعت الأمة أنه ليس على ظاهره ; لأن الجمهور يجوزون  الجذع من الضأن ، مع وجود غيره وعدمه .  وابن عمر   والزهري  يمنعانه  مع وجود غيره وعدمه ، فتعين تأويل الحديث على ما ذكرنا من الاستحباب والله  أعلم . إلى أن قال : والجذع من الضأن : ما له سنة تامة ، هذا هو الأصح عند  أصحابنا ، وهو الأشهر عند أهل اللغة وغيرهم ، وقيل : ما له ستة أشهر . 

 وقيل : سبعة ، وقيل : ثمانية ، وقيل : ابن عشرة . حكاه القاضي ، وهو غريب . 

 وقيل : إن كان متولدا من بين شابين ، فستة أشهر ، وإن كان من هرمين  فثمانية أشهر انتهى محل الغرض منه . وقال في " شرح المهذب " : ثم الجذع ما  استكمل سنة على   [ ص: 209 ] أصح الأوجه إلى آخر الأوجه التي ذكرها في " شرح مسلم    " . وتقدم نقلها عنه آنفا . وقال أيضا : وأما الثني من الإبل فما استكمل خمس سنين ، ودخل في السادسة . وروى حرملة  عن  الشافعي  أنه الذي استكمل ست سنين ، ودخل في السابعة . 

 قال الروياني    : وليس هذا قولا آخر  للشافعي  ،  وإن توهمه بعض أصحابنا ، ولكنه إخبار عن نهاية سن الثني ، وما ذكره  الجمهور بيان لابتداء سنة ، وأما الثني من البقر فهو ما استكمل سنتين ،  ودخل في الثالثة . 

 وروى حرملة  عن  الشافعي    : أنه ما استكمل ثلاث سنين ، ودخل في الرابعة . والمشهور من نصوص  الشافعي  الأول  ، وبه قطع الأصحاب وغيرهم من أهل اللغة وغيرهم . والثني من المعز فيه  عندهم وجهان أصحهما : ما استكمل سنتين . والثاني : ما استكمل سنة انتهى منه  . 

 وقد علمت أن الثني هو المسن . قال ابن الأثير  في  " النهاية " في الجذع : هو من الإبل ما دخل في السنة الخامسة ، ومن البقر  والمعز : ما دخل في السنة الثانية ، وقيل : البقر في الثالثة ، ومن الضأن :  ما تمت له سنة ، وقيل : أقل منها ، ومنهم من يخالف بعض هذا في التقدير  انتهى منه . وقال ابن الأثير  في " النهاية " أيضا : الثنية من الغنم ما دخلت في السنة الثالثة ، ومن البقر كذلك ، ومن الإبل : في السادسة والذكر ثني ، وعلى مذهب  أحمد بن حنبل    : ما دخل من المعز في الثانية ، ومن البقر في الثالثة . 

 وقال ابن الأثير  في " النهاية " ، في المسنة ، قال الأزهري    : البقرة والشاة يقع عليهما اسم المسن ، إذا أثنيا ، ويثنيان في السنة الثالثة . 

 وقال الجوهري  في صحاحه :  الجذع قبل الثني والجمع جذعان وجذاع ، والأنثى : جذعة ، والجمع : جذعات ،  تقول منه لولد الشاة في السنة الثانية ، ولولد البقر والحافر في السنة  الثالثة ، وللإبل في السنة الخامسة : أجذع ، والجذع اسم له في زمن ليس بسن  تنبت ولا تسقط ، وقد قيل : في ولد النعجة : إنه جذع في ستة أشهر ، أو تسعة  أشهر ، وذلك جائز في الأضحية انتهى منه . وفي القاموس : والثنية : الناقة  الطاعنة في السادسة ، والبعير : ثني ، والفرس : الداخلة في الرابعة ،  والشاة : في الثالثة كالبقرة . انتهى منه . 

 وقد علمت مما مر أن حديث مسلم  الثابت  فيه دل على أن الأضحية لا تكون إلا بمسنة ، وأنها إن تعسرت فجذعة من الضأن  ، فمن ضحى بمسنة ، أو بجذعة من الضأن عند تعسرها فضحيته مجزئة إجماعا . 

 [ ص: 210 ] واختلف أهل العلم فيما سوى ذلك ، وهذه مذاهبهم وأدلتها . 

 فذهب مالك    - رحمه  الله - وأصحابه : إلى أن المجزئ في الضحية : جذع الضأن ، وثني المعز والبقر  ، والإبل . وجذع الضأن عندهم : هو ما أكمل سنة على المشهور ، وثني المعز  عندهم : هو ما أكمل سنة ، ودخل في الثانية دخولا بينا ، فالدخول في السنة  الثانية ، دخولا بينا هو الفرق عندهم بين جذع الضأن ، وثني المعز . 

 ودليل مالك  وأصحابه على ما ذكرنا عنهم في سن الأضحية أن جذع الضأن عندهم ، لا فرق بينه وبين جذعة الضأن المنصوص على إجزائها في صحيح مسلم  ،  وأن الثني إجزاؤه مطلق ، وتحديدهم له في المعز بما دخل في الثانية دخولا  بينا من تحقيق المناط ، والثني عندهم من البقر ابن ثلاث سنين والأنثى  والذكر سواء عندهم . والثني عندهم من الإبل : ابن خمس سنين ، والذكر  والأنثى سواء . 

 ومعلوم أن الذكورة ، والأنوثة في الضحايا والهدايا ، وصفان طرديان ، لا  أثر لواحد منهما في الحكم ، فهما سواء . وقال بعض المالكية : إن الثني من  البقر : ابن أربع سنين . والظاهر : أنه غير مخالف للقول الأول ، وأن المراد  به ابن ثلاث ودخل في الرابعة . 

 وقال ابن حبيب  من  المالكية : والثني من الإبل ابن ست سنين ، والظاهر أيضا أنه غير مخالف  للقول الأول ; لأن المراد به ابن خمس ، ودخل في السادسة ، فإن قيل ظاهر . .  . سلمنا أن جذعة الضأن المنصوص عليها في حديث جابر  عند مسلم    : لا فرق بينها ، وبين الجذع الذكر ; لأن الذكورة والأنوثة في الهدايا والضحايا وصفان طرديان ، لا أثر لهما في الحكم . 

 ولكن ظاهر الحديث ، يدل على أن جذعة الضأن الأنثى المذكورة في الحديث ، لا  يذبحها ، إلا من تعسرت عليه المسنة ، التي هي الثنية ; لأن لفظ الحديث  المتقدم : " لا تذبحوا إلا مسنة إلا أن يعسر عليكم فتذبحوا جذعة من الضأن   " . 

 فالجواب أن ظاهر الحديث أن الجذعة من الضأن : لا تجزئ إلا عند تعسر المسنة  ، وظاهره أن الجذع الذكر من الضأن : لا يجزئ سواء عسر وجود المسنة ، أو لم  يعسر ، وجمهور أهل العلم خالفوا ظاهر هذا الحديث من الجهتين المذكورتين ،  إلا ما روي عن  ابن عمر  ،  والزهري    : من أن الجذع الذكر من الضأن : لا يجزئ مطلقا ; لظاهر هذا الحديث . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (369)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 211 إلى صـ 218*



*  قال النووي    : في شرحه لحديث مسلم  هذا  ما نصه : قال العلماء المسنة هي الثنية : من كل شيء من الإبل والبقر  والغنم ، فما فوقها وهذا تصريح بأنه لا يجوز الجذع من غير   [ ص: 211 ] الضأن في حال من الأحوال ، وهذا مجمع عليه على ما نقله  القاضي عياض  ، ونقل العبدري  ، وغيره من أصحابنا أنه قال : يجوز الجذع من الإبل والبقر والمعز والضأن ، وحكي هذا عن عطاء  ، وأما الجذع من الضأن فمذهبنا ، ومذهب العلماء كافة : أنه يجزئ ، سواء وجد غيره أو لا ، وحكوا عن  ابن عمر   والزهري  ،  أنهما قالا : تجزئ ، وقد يحتج لهما بظاهر الحديث . قال الجمهور : هذا  الحديث محمول على الاستحباب ، والأفضل وتقديره : يستحب لكم ألا تذبحوا إلا  مسنة ، فإن عجزتم فجذعة ضأن ، وليس فيه تصريح بمنع جذعة الضأن ، وأنها لا  تجزئ بحال ، وقد أجمعت الأمة أنه ليس على ظاهره ; لأن الجمهور يجوزون الجذع  من الضأن مع وجود غيره وعدمه ،  وابن عمر   والزهري     : يمنعانه مع وجود غيره وعدمه ، فتعين تأويل الحديث على ما ذكرنا من  الاستحباب والله أعلم . قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الحديث ظاهر  في أن جذعة الضأن : لا تجزئ إلا إذا تعسر وجود المسنة ; لأن قوله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - في هذا الحديث الصحيح : " لا تذبحوا إلا مسنة    " ، نهي صريح عن ذبح غير المسنة ، التي هي الثنية . والنهي : يقتضي  التحريم كما تقرر في الأصول ، إلا إذا وجد صارف عنه ، وهو دليل ظاهر على أن  جذعة الضأن : لا تجزئ إلا عند تعسر المسنة كما ترى ، وسيأتي إن شاء الله  إيضاح بقية هذا البحث بعد ذكر مذاهب أهل العلم في هذه المسألة ، ومناقشة  أدلتهم ، وأما مذهب  الشافعي    - رحمه الله - في هذه المسألة : فهو أن الجذع لا يجزئ إلا من الضأن خاصة ،  والجذع من الضأن والجذعة عنده سواء ، وأما غير الضأن : فلا يجزئ عنه منه  إلا الثنية ، أو الثني . وقد قدمنا كلام أهل العلم ، واللغة في سن الجذع ،  والثني والجذعة والثنية ، والوجه الذي حكاه الرافعي  أن جذع المعز يجزئ عند الشافعية غلط ، كما صرح به النووي    . وأما مذهب أبي حنيفة    : فهو كمذهب  الشافعي  ، وهو جواز التضحية بالجذع من الضأن خاصة ، وبالثني من غير الضأن وهو المعز والإبل والبقر . 

 وقال صاحب " تبيين الحقائق شرح كنز الدقائق في الفقه الحنفي " ، ما نصه : والجذع من الضأن ما تمت له ستة أشهر عند الفقهاء ، وذكر الزعفراني     : أنه ابن سبعة أشهر . والثني من الضأن ، والمعز ابن سنة ، ومن البقر :  ابن سنتين ، ومن الإبل : ابن خمس سنين ، وفي القرب : الجذع من البهائم قبل  الثني إلا أنه من الإبل قبل السنة الخامسة ، ومن البقر والشاة في السنة  الثانية ، ومن الخيل في الرابعة ، وعن  الزهري  الجذع من المعز لسنة ، ومن الضأن لثمانية أشهر . انتهى منه . 

 [ ص: 212 ] والأصح : هو ما قدمنا في سن الجذع والثني عن الفقهاء ، وأهل اللغة ، ومذهب الإمام أحمد  كمذهب أبي حنيفة   والشافعي  ،  فلا يجوز عنده الجذع إلا من الضأن خاصة ، ولا يجوز من غير الضأن : إلا  الثني ، والجذع من الضأن عندهم : ما له ستة أشهر ، ودخل في السابع ، وثني  المعز عندهم : إذا تمت له سنة ، ودخل في الثانية ، وثني البقر عندهم : إذا  تمت له سنتان ، ودخل في الثالثة ، وثني الإبل عندهم : إذا تمت له خمس سنين ،  ودخل في السادسة . قاله  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وقال أيضا " قال  الأصمعي  ، وأبو زياد الكلابي  ، وأبو زيد الأنصاري     : إذا مضت السنة الخامسة على البعير ، ودخل في السادسة ، وألقى ثنيته فهو  حينئذ ثني ، ونرى أنه إنما سمي ثنيا ; لأنه ألقى ثنيتيه . وأما البقرة فهي  التي لها سنتان ; لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " لا تذبحوا إلا مسنة   " ومسنة البقر التي لها سنتان ، وقال  وكيع    : الجذع من الضأن يكون ابن سبعة أشهر . انتهى كلام " المغني " . وقد عرفت مذاهب الأئمة الأربعة في السن التي تجزئ ضحية من بهيمة الأنعام ، وأنهم متفقون على إجزاء جذع الضأن والثني من غيره مع بعض الاختلاف ، الذي رأيت في سن الجذع والثني . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الأظهر عندي : هو ما عليه جمهور أهل  العلم منهم الأئمة الأربعة وغيرهم : أنه لا يجزئ في الأضحية : الجذع إلا  من الضأن خاصة ، ومن غير الضأن وهو المعز ، والإبل والبقر : لا يجزئ إلا  الثني . فما فوقه . والذكر والأنثى سواء في الهدايا ، والأضاحي كما تقدم . 

 والتأويل الذي قدمنا عن النووي  في حديث جابر  في قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا تذبحوا إلا مسنة إلا أن يعسر عليكم فتذبحوا جذعة من الضأن   " ، أنه متعين بحمله على الاستحباب ، والأفضل يظهر لي أنه متعين كما قاله النووي  ، والقرينة الصارفة عن ظاهر حديث جابر  المذكور عند مسلم     : هي أحاديث أخر جاءت من طرق عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن الجذع  من الضأن يجزئ ، وظاهرها ولو كان المضحي قادرا على المسنة ، وسنذكرها هنا  بواسطة نقل المجد في " المنتقى " ; لأنه ذكرها في محل واحد ، فمنها ما رواه  الإمام أحمد   والترمذي  ، عن  أبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - قال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " نعم أو نعمت الأضحية : الجذع من الضأن   " ومنها ما رواه الإمام أحمد   وابن ماجه  ، عن أم بلال بنت هلال  ، عن أبيها أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " يجوز الجذع من الضأن ضحية   " . ومنها ما رواه أبو داود   وابن ماجه  ، عن مجاشع بن سليم  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يقول : " إن الجذع يوفي مما توفي منه الثنية   " ومنها ما رواه  النسائي  ، عن  عقبة بن عامر    - رضي الله عنه - قال : " ضحينا   [ ص: 213 ] مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالجذع من الضأن   " اهـ . بواسطة نقل المجد في " المنتقى " . 

 وهذه الأحاديث يقوي بعضها بعضا ، فتصلح بمجموعها للاحتجاج ، وتعتضد بأن عامة أهل العلم ، على العمل بها ، إلا ما نقل عن  ابن عمر   والزهري    . وقد دل حديث جابر  المذكور عند مسلم    : على أن الجذع من غير الضأن لا يجزئ ، وهو كذلك ، وحديث  البراء بن عازب  الثابت في الصحيحين أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال لأبي بردة    : " ضح بجذعة من المعز ولن تجزئ عن أحد بعدك   " ، دليل : على أن جذع المعز لا يجزئ في الأضحية . قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : باب قول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لأبي بردة    : " ضح بالجذع من المعز ولن تجزئ عن أحد بعدك   " . 

 حدثنا مسدد  ، حدثنا خالد بن عبد الله  ، حدثنا مطرف  ، عن عامر  عن  البراء بن عازب    - رضي الله عنهما - ، قال : ضحى خال لي يقال له : أبو بردة  ،  قبل الصلاة فقال له رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " شاتك شاة لحم ،  فقال : يا رسول الله ، إن عندي داجنا جذعة من المعز . قال : " اذبحها ولا  تصلح لغيرك   " انتهى منه . وفي لفظ  للبخاري  من حديث البراء    : " ولن تجزئ عن أحد بعدك   " . وكذلك هي في بعض ألفاظ مسلم  في حديث البراء  المذكور : " ولن تجزئ عن أحد بعدك   " . وفي لفظ عند مسلم  من حديث البراء    : " ضح بها ولا تصلح لغيرك   " . وفي لفظ له عنه : " ولا تجزئ جذعة عن أحد بعدك   " . 

 والروايات بأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رخص لأبي بردة  في  التضحية بعناق جذعة من المعز وصرح : بأنها لا تجزئ عن أحد بعده معروفة في  الصحيحين وغيرهما : وهي دليل على أن جذع المعز لا يجزئ . فمن قال من أهل  العلم بأنه يجزئ رد قوله بهذا الحديث الصحيح ، المصرح بأن جذعة المعز لا  تجزئ عن أحد بعد أبي بردة    . 

 فإن قيل : جاء في الصحيحين من حديث  عقبة بن عامر    - رضي الله عنه - " أن  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أعطاه غنما يقسمها على صحابته ضحايا فبقي  عتود ، فذكره للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقال : " ضح به أنت   " ، وهذا لفظ  البخاري  في صحيحه ، وفي لفظ لمسلم  عن  عقبة بن عامر الجهني  المذكور - رضي الله عنه - قال : " قسم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فينا ضحايا فأصابني جذع ، فقلت : يا رسول الله ، أصابني جذع ، فقال : " ضح به   " انتهى منه . وروايات هذا الحديث الصحيح ، عن  عقبة بن عامر  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمره أن يضحي بجذع المعز ; لأن العتود لا تطلق إلا على ولد المعز ، والروايات مصرحة بأن المذكور جذع . وقال ابن الأثير  في " النهاية " : والعتود من ولد المعز إذا قوي ورعى ، وأتى عليه حول . وهذا حديث متفق عليه   [ ص: 214 ] فيه الدلالة الصريحة على جواز التضحية بجذع المعز ، وذكر ابن حجر  في " الفتح " أن البيهقي  ذكر زيادة في حديث  عقبة بن عامر  المذكور عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال لعقبة    : " ولا رخصة فيها لأحد بعدك   " ، وقال ابن حجر    : إن الطريق التي روى بها البيهقي  الزيادة المذكورة صحيحة وإن حاول بعضهم تضعيفها . 

 فالجواب أن الجمع بين ما وقع لأبي بردة  ،  وعقبة بن عامر  أشكل على كثير من أهل العلم ، ويزيده إشكالا ، أن الترخيص في الأضحية بجذع المعز ورد عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لجماعة آخرين . قال ابن حجر  في " الفتح " : فقد أخرج أبو داود  ، وأحمد  ، وصححه  ابن حبان  من حديث زيد بن خالد    : " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أعطاه عتودا جذعا ، فقال : " ضح به " . فقلت : إنه جذع أفأضحي ؟ قال : " نعم ضح به   " ، فضحيت به ، لفظ أحمد  إلى أن قال : وفي  الطبراني  في الأوسط ، من حديث  ابن عباس    : " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أعطى  سعد بن أبي وقاص  جذعا من المعز فأمره أن يضحي به ، وأخرجه الحاكم  من حديث عائشة  ، وفي سنده ضعف ، ولأبي يعلى  ، والحاكم  من حديث  أبي هريرة  أن  رجلا قال : يا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، هذا جذع من الضأن مهزول  ، وهذا جذع من المعز سمين ، وهو خيرهما أفأضحي به ؟ قال : " ضح به ، فإن  لله الخير   " ، انتهى بواسطة نقل ابن حجر  في " فتح الباري " . 

 وإذا عرفت أن في الأحاديث المذكورة إشكالا ، فاعلم أن الحافظ في " الفتح "  تصدى لإزالة ذلك الإشكال ، فقال في موضع بعد سوقه الأحاديث التي ذكرنا ،  والحق أنه لا منافاة بين هذه الأحاديث ، وبين حديثي أبي بردة  وعقبة    ; لاحتمال أن يكون ذلك في ابتداء الأمر ، ثم تقرر الشرع بأن الجذع من المعز لا يجزئ ، واختص أبو بردة  وعقبة  بالرخصة في ذلك . وإنما قلت ذلك : لأن بعض الناس زعم أن هؤلاء شاركوا أبا بردة  وعقبة  في  ذلك ، والمشاركة إنما وقعت في مطلق الإجزاء لا في خصوص منع الغير . انتهى  محل الغرض منه بلفظه . ومقصوده أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يقل  لأحد ممن رخص لهم في التضحية بجذع المعز : " ولن تجزئ عن أحد بعدك " إلا لأبي بردة  ،  وعقبة بن عامر  على ما رواه البيهقي  ،  والذين لم يقل لهم : " ولن تجزئ عن أحد بعدك " ، لا إشكال في مسألتهم ;  لاحتمال أنها قبل تقرر الشرع بعدم إجزاء جذع المعز ، فبقي الإشكال بين حديث  أبي بردة  ، وحديث عقبة    . وقد تصدى لحله ابن حجر  في  " الفتح " أيضا ، فقال في موضع : وأقرب ما يقال فيه : إن ذلك صدر لكل  منهما في وقت واحد ، أو تكون خصوصية الأول نسخت بثبوت الخصوصية للثاني ،  ولا مانع من ذلك ; لأنه لم يقع في السياق استمرار المنع لغيره   [ ص: 215 ] صريحا انتهى محل الغرض منه . وقال في موضع آخر : وإن تعذر الجمع الذي قدمته ، فحديث أبي بردة  أصح مخرجا ، انتهى منه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أما الجمع الذي ذكره ابن حجر  ،  فالظاهر عندي : أنه لا يصح . وقوله : لأنه لم يقع في السياق استمرار المنع  غلط منه - رحمه الله - ، بل وقع في السياق التصريح باستمرار المنع ; لأن  قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ولن تجزئ عن أحد بعدك    " ، صريح في استمرار منع الإجزاء عن غيره ; لأن لفظة " لن " ، تدل على  نفي الفعل في المستقبل من الزمن ، فهي دليل صريح على استمرار عدم الإجزاء  عن غيره ، في المستقبل من الزمن ويؤيد ذلك أن قوله : " عن أحد بعدك " ،  نكرة في سياق النفي ، فهي تعم كل أحد في كل وقت كما ترى . 

 والصواب : الترجيح بين الحديثين ، وحديث أبي بردة  لا شك أن لفظة : " ولن تجزئ عن أحد بعدك   " ، فيه أصح سندا من زيادة نحو ذلك في حديث عقبة  ، فيجب تقديم حديث أبي بردة  على حديث عقبة  ، كما ذكره ابن حجر  في كلامه الأخير ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 فإن قيل : ذكر جماعة من علماء العربية أن لفظة : لن : لا تدل على تأبيد النفي . قال ابن هشام  في " المغني " في الكلام على لن : ولا تفيد توكيد النفي ، خلافا  للزمخشري  في كشافه ، ولا تأبيده خلافا له في أنموذجه ، وكلاهما دعوى بلا دليل ، قيل : ولو كانت للتأبيد ، لم يقيد منفيها باليوم في : فلن أكلم اليوم إنسيا   [ 19 \ 26 ] ، ولكان ذكر الأبد في : ولن يتمنوه أبدا   [ 2 \ 95 ] ، تكرارا والأصل عدمه انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 فالجواب أن قول  الزمخشري  بإفادة لن : التأبيد يجب رده ; لأنه يقصد به استحالة رؤية الله تعالى يوم القيامة زاعما أن قوله لموسى    : لن تراني    [ 7 \ 143 ] ، تفيد فيه لفظة لن تأبيد النفي ، فلا يرى الله عنده أبدا لا  في الدنيا ، ولا في الآخرة . وهذا مذهب معتزلي معروف باطل ترده النصوص  الصحيحة في القرآن والأحاديث الصحيحة الكثيرة التي لا مطعن في ثبوتها . وقد  بينا مرارا أن رؤية الله تعالى بالأبصار جائزة عقلا في الدنيا والآخرة .  ولو كانت ممنوعة عقلا في الدنيا لما قال نبي الله موسى    : رب أرني أنظر إليك    [ 7 \ 143 ] ; لأنه لا يجهل المحال في حق خالقه تعالى ، وأنها ممنوعة  شرعا في الدنيا ثابتة الوقوع في الآخرة ، وإفادة لن التأبيد التي زعمها  الزمخشري  في الآية تردها   [ ص: 216 ] النصوص الصحيحة الصريحة في الرؤية في الآخرة ، ولا ينافي ذلك أن تفيد لن التأبيد في موضع لم يعارضها فيه نص . 

 وبالجملة فقد اختلف أهل العربية في إفادة لن تأبيد النفي حيث لم يصرف عنه  صارف ، وعدم إفادتها لذلك ، فعلى القول : بأنها تفيد التأبيد فقوله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - لأبي بردة    : " ولن تجزئ عن أحد بعدك    " ، يدل على تأبيد نفي الإجزاء ، كما ذكرنا وعلى عدم اقتضائها التأبيد ،  فلا تقل عن الظهور فيه ، حتى يصرف عنه صارف ، وبذلك كله تعلم أن الجمع بين  حديث أبي بردة  ، وحديث  عقبة بن عامر  ، كالمتعذر فيجب الترجيح ، وحديث أبي بردة    : أرجح . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وهذا الذي ذكرنا في هذا الفرع هو حاصل كلام أهل العلم في السن التي تجزئ في الضحايا . 
الفرع الرابع : اعلم أنه لا يجوز في الأضحية إلا بهيمة الأنعام ، وهي الإبل والبقر والضأن والمعز بأنواعها ; لقوله تعالى : ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام   [ 22 \ 28 ] ، فلا تشرع التضحية بالظباء ولا ببقرة الوحش وحمار الوحش مثلا . 

 وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : ولا تجزئ بالمتولد من الظباء والغنم ; لأنه ليس من بهيمة الأنعام . اهـ . 

 والظاهر أنه كذلك كما عليه جماهير أهل العلم ، فما روي عن  الحسن بن صالح  من  أن بقرة الوحش تجزئ عن سبعة ، والظبي عن واحد ، خلاف التحقيق . وعن أصحاب  الرأي أن ولد البقرة الإنسية يجزئ ، وإن كان أبوه وحشيا وعن  أبي ثور     : يجزئ إن كان منسوبا إلى بهيمة الأنعام . والأظهر أن المتولد من بين ما  يجزئ ، وما لا يجزئ ، لا يجزئ بناء على قاعدة تقديم الحاظر على المبيح .  ومعلوم أنها خالف فيها بعض أهل الأصول ، وعلى كل حال ، فالأحوط أن لا يضحي  إلا ببهيمة الأنعام ; لظاهر الآية الكريمة . 
الفرع الخامس : اعلم أن أكثر أهل العلم على أن أفضل أنواع الأضحية    : البدنة ، ثم البقرة ، ثم الشاة ، والضأن ، أفضل من المعز . وسيأتي  الكلام على حكم الاشتراك في الأضحية ببدنة ، أو بقرة إن شاء الله . وكون  الأفضل : البدنة ، ثم البقرة ، ثم شاة الضأن ، ثم شاة المعز . قال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : هو مذهبنا ومذهب أبي حنيفة  ، وأحمد  ، وداود    . وقال مالك    : أفضلها الغنم ثم البقر ، ثم الإبل . قال : والضأن أفضل من المعز ،   [ ص: 217 ] وإناثها أفضل من فحول المعز ، وفحول الضأن خير من إناث المعز ، وإناث المعز خير من الإبل والبقر . وقال بعض أصحاب مالك    : الإبل أفضل من البقر . 

 فإذا عرفت أقوال أهل العلم في أفضل ما يضحى به من بهيمة الأنعام ،  فاعلم أن الجمهور الذين قالوا البدنة أفضل ، ثم البقرة ، ثم الشاة احتجوا  بأدلة : منها أن البدنة أعظم من البقرة ، والبقرة أعظم من الشاة . والله  تعالى يقول : ذلك ومن يعظم شعائر الله فإنها من تقوى القلوب الآية [ 22 \ 32 ] . 

 ومنها ما قدمنا ثابتا في الصحيح أن البقرة والبدنة كلتاهما تجزئ عن سبعة في الهدي ، فكل واحدة منهما تعدل سبع شياه . وكونها تعدل سبع شياه ، دليل واضح على أنها أفضل من شاة واحدة . 

 ومنها ما رواه الشيخان والإمام أحمد  وأصحاب السنن ، غير  ابن ماجه  من حديث  أبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : " من  اغتسل يوم الجمعة غسل الجنابة ، ثم راح فكأنما قرب بدنة ، ومن راح في  الساعة الثانية فكأنما قرب بقرة ، ومن راح في الساعة الثالثة ، فكأنما قرب  كبشا أقرن ، ومن راح في الساعة الرابعة ، فكأنما قرب دجاجة ، ومن راح في  الساعة الخامسة ، فكأنما قرب بيضة فإذا خرج الإمام حضرت الملائكة يسمعون  الذكر   " ، اهـ . قالوا : ففي هذا الحديث الصحيح الدلالة الواضحة ،  على أن البدنة أفضل ، ثم البقرة ، ثم الكبش الأقرن ، ووجهه ظاهر . واحتج مالك  ،  وأصحابه : على أن التضحية بالغنم أفضل : بأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يضحي  بالغنم لا بالإبل ، ولا بالبقر . وقد قدمنا الأحاديث بتضحيته بكبشين  أقرنين أملحين ، وتضحيته بكبش أقرن يطأ في سواد ، ويبرك في سواد ، وينظر في  سواد ، وكلها ثابتة في الصحيح كما قدمنا أسانيدها ومتونها . قالوا : وهو -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا يضحي مكررا ذلك عاما بعد عام ، إلا بما هو الأفضل  في الأضحية . فلو كانت التضحية بالإبل والبقر لفعل - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  ذلك الأفضل . 

 قالوا فإن قيل : أهدى في حجته الإبل ، ولم يهد الغنم . 

 فالجواب : أنه أهدى الغنم أيضا فبعث بها إلى البيت ، ولو سلمنا أن الإبل أفضل في الهدي ،  فلا نسلم أنها أفضل في الأضحية ، والمالكية لا ينكرون أفضلية الإبل في  الهدي ، وإنما يقولون : إن الغنم أفضل في الأضحية ، ولكل من الغنم والإبل  فضل من جهة ; فالإبل أفضل من حيث كثرة لحمها ، والغنم أفضل ، من حيث إن  لحمها أطيب ، وألذ . وعند   [ ص: 218 ] المالكية  : فلا مانع من أن يراعي كل واحد من الوصفين في نوع من أنواع النسك ، ودليل  الجمهور ظاهر . لكن دليل المالكية أخص في محل النزاع ; لأنه صلى الله عليه  وسلم لم يضح إلا بالغنم ، والخير كله في اتباعه في أقواله وأفعاله ، وما  جاء عنه من تفضيل البدنة ، ثم البقرة ، ثم الكبش الأقرن ، لم يأت في خصوص  الأضحية . ولكن فعله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في خصوص الأضحية والله تعالى  يقول : لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة   [ 33 \ 21 ] . 

 والحاصل أن لكل من القولين وجها من النظر . والله تعالى أعلم بالصواب . 

 واعلم أن الجمهور أجابوا عن دليل مالك  بأن  تضحيته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالغنم ، لبيان الجواز ، أنه لأنه لم يتيسر  له في ذلك الوقت بدنة ولا بقرة ، وإنما تيسرت له الغنم هكذا قالوا . وظاهر  الأحاديث تكرر تضحيته صلى الله عليه وسلم بالغنم ، وقد يدل ذلك على قصده  الغنم دون غيرها ; لأنه لو لم يتيسر له إلا الغنم سنة ، فقد يتيسر له غيرها  في سنة أخرى . والله تعالى أعلم . 

 فإن قيل : روى البيهقي  عن  ابن عمر  كان - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يضحي بالجزور أحيانا وبالكبش إذا لم يجد الجزور   . 

 فالجواب أن الزرقاني  في " شرح الموطأ " قال ما نصه : وحديث البيهقي  عن  ابن عمر    : " كان - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يضحي بالجزور أحيانا ، وبالكبش إذا لم يجد الجزور   " . ضعيف . في سنده عبد الله بن نافع  ، وفيه مقال . انتهى منه . وقد روى البيهقي  في " السنن الكبرى " ، عن أبي أمامة  ،  وعبادة بن الصامت    - رضي الله عنهما - عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : " خير الضحايا الكبش الأقرن   " انتهى منه . وقد ذكر النووي  أن  فيه ضعفا ، ولا شك أنه تقويه الأحاديث الصحيحة الثابتة عنه - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - بالمداومة على التضحية بالكبشين الأقرنين ، أو الكبش الأقرن .  كما تقدم إيضاحه .
الفرع السادس : اعلم أن جمهور أهل العلم : أجازوا اشتراك سبعة مضحين في بدنة أو بقرة ، بأن يشتروها مشتركة بينهم ، ثم يهدوا بها ، أو يضحوا بها عن كل واحد سبعها . 

 وقد قدمنا النصوص الصريحة بذلك في الهدي ، والظاهر عدم الفرق في ذلك بين الهدي ، والأضحية . 

 وخالف مالك  وأصحابه  الجمهور ، فقالوا : لا يجوز ذبح بدنة مشتركة ، ولا بقرة ، وإنما يملكها  واحد فيشرك غيره معه في الأجر . أما اشتراكهم في ملكها ، فلا يجزئ عند مالك  لا في الأضحية ولا في الهدي الواجب ، وكذلك هدي التطوع خلافا لأشهب من أصحابه . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (370)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 219 إلى صـ 226*

*
 [ ص: 219 ] واعلم أن مالكا     - رحمه الله - حمل أحاديث اشتراك السبعة في البدنة والبقرة ، على  الاشتراك في الأجر ، بأن يكون المالك واحدا ، ويشرك غيره معه في الأجر لا  في ملك الرقبة ، وظاهر الأحاديث فيه الدلالة الواضحة على الاشتراك في الملك  . وأجاز مالك  للرجل : أن يضحي بالشاة الواحدة ، ويشرك معه أهله في الأجر . 

 وقد قدمنا في الصحيح أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ذبح كبشا وقال : " اللهم تقبل من محمد  وآل محمد    " . 

 والحاصل أن العلماء مجمعون على أنه لا يجوز اشتراك مالكين في شاة الأضحية ،  أما كون المالك واحدا فيضحي عن نفسه بالشاة وينوي اشتراك أهل بيته معه في  الأجر ، وأن ذلك يتأدى به الشعار الإسلامي عنهم جميعا ، فلا ينبغي أن يختلف  فيه ; لدلالة النصوص الصحيحة عليه ، كالحديث المذكور آنفا وغيره ، كحديث  أبي أيوب الأنصاري     : كان الرجل في عهد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يضحي بالشاة عنه ،  وعن أهل بيته ، فيأكلون ويطعمون ، حتى تباهى الناس ، فصار كما ترى   . قال  في " المنتقى " : رواه  ابن ماجه  ،  والترمذي  ، وصححه ، وقال شارحه في " النيل " : وأخرجه مالك  في  " الموطأ " إلى غير ذلك من الأحاديث ، والاشتراك المذكور في الأجر في  الشاة الواحدة يصح ولو كانوا أكثر من سبعة ، كما هو ظاهر النص ، وكما صرح  به المالكية وغيرهم واشترط المالكية لذلك شروطا ثلاثة . وهي سكناهم مع  المضحي ، وقرابتهم منه ، وإنفاقه عليهم ، وإن تبرعا . ولا أعلم لهذه الشروط  مستندا من الوحي إلا أن يكون يراد بها تحقيق المناط في مسمى الأهل ، وأن  أهل الرجل هم ما اجتمع فيهم الأوصاف الثلاثة ، ولا تساعد على الشروط  المذكورة في جميع النسك الأحاديث المتقدمة باشتراك كل سبعة من الصحابة في  بدنة أو بقرة في عمرة الحديبية وفي الحج ; لأن ذلك الاشتراك عند مالك  في الأجر لا في الرقبة ، وظاهر الأحاديث أنهم لم تجتمع فيهم الشروط المذكورة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وما ذكرنا من التضحية بالشاة الواحدة عن المضحي وأهله . قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : نص عليه أحمد  ، وبه قال مالك  ، والليث   والأوزاعي  ، وإسحاق  ، وروي ذلك عن  ابن عمر  ،  وأبي هريرة  ، ثم قال : وكره ذلك  الثوري  ، وأبو حنيفة     ; لأن الشاة لا تجزئ عن أكثر من واحد فإذا اشترك فيها اثنان لم تجزئ  عنهما انتهى منه . والحديث المتفق عليه المذكور : حجة على من خالفه . 
الفرع السابع : اعلم أنا قدمنا وقت الأضحية والهدي وأقوال أهل العلم في ذلك ، بما   [ ص: 220 ] أغنى عن إعادته هنا ، وقد قدمنا حديث  أم سلمة  ، عند مسلم  المقتضي  أن من أراد أن يضحي لا ينبغي له أن يحلق شيئا من شعره ، ولا أن يقلم شيئا  من أظفاره في عشر ذي الحجة ، حتى يضحي ، وظاهر الحديث : تحريم ذلك ; لأن في  لفظ الحديث عند مسلم  ، عن  أم سلمة  عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " فلا يأخذن شعرا ، ولا يقلمن ظفرا   " . وفي لفظ له عنها ، عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " فلا يمس من شعره وبشره شيئا    " وفي الألفاظ المذكورة في الحديث الصحيح النهي عن حلق الشعر ، وتقليم  الأظفار في عشر ذي الحجة لمن أراد أن يضحي ، والنهي يقتضي التحريم إلا  لصارف عنه يجب الرجوع إليه كما تقرر في الأصول ، وقال الشافعية والمالكية ،  ومن وافقهم : إن الحلق وتقليم الأظفار مكروه كراهة تنزيه لا تحريم ; لأن  المضحي ليس بمحرم . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : التحريم أظهر لظاهر الحديث ، ولأنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : "وإذا نهيتكم عن شيء فاجتنبوه   " ، والتحريم المذكور لظاهر النص وجه للشافعية ، قال النووي    : حكاه أبو الحسن العبادي  في كتابه الرقم ، وحكاه الرافعي  عنه لظاهر الحديث ، وحكى الشيخ المواق  في شرحه لخليل ، عن أحمد  ، وإسحاق    : تحريم الحلق ، وتقليم الأظافر في عشر ذي الحجة لمريد التضحية ، وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : قال بعض أصحابنا : بالتحريم ، وحكاه ابن المنذر  عن أحمد  ، وإسحاق  ،  وسعيد بن المسيب  ، وقال القاضي ، وجماعة من أصحابنا : هو مكروه غير محرم ، وبه قال مالك   والشافعي    ; لقول عائشة    : " كنت أفتل قلائد هدي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثم يقلدها بيده " ، ولا يحرم عليه شيء أحله الله له ، حتى ينحر الهدي متفق عليه ، وقال أبو حنيفة     : لا يكره ذلك ; لأنه لا يحرم عليه الوطء واللباس ، فلا يكره له حلق  الشعر ، وتقليم الأظفار ، كما لو لم يرد أن يضحي . انتهى محل الغرض منه  بلفظه . 

 وأظهر شيء في محل النزاع وأصرح وأخصه فيه : حديث  أم سلمة  ، وظاهره التحريم . وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : مذهبنا أن إزالة الشعر والظفر في العشر لمن أراد التضحية   : مكروه كراهة تنزيه ، حتى يضحي ، وقال مالك  وأبو حنيفة    : لا يكره ، وقال  سعيد بن المسيب  ، وأحمد  ، وربيعة  ، وإسحاق  ، وداود    : يحرم ، وعن مالك    : أنه يكره ، وحكى عنه الدارمي  يحرم في التطوع ، ولا يحرم في الواجب ، ثم ذكر الدليلين المذكورين للقولين . 

 وقد ذكرنا آنفا أن أخصهما في محل النزاع ظاهره التحريم : وهو حديث  أم سلمة  ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
[ ص: 221 ] الفرع الثامن : أجمع العلماء على إجزاء الذكر والأنثى    . واختلفوا أيهما أفضل ، وظاهر النصوص الصحيحة أن ذكور الضأن خير من  إناثها ; لتضحيته بالكبش دون النعجة ، وبعضهم قال : بأفضلية الذكور مطلقا ،  وبعضهم قال : بأفضلية الإناث مطلقا ولم يقم دليل صحيح في غير ذكر الضأن  فلا ينبغي أن يختلف في ذكر الضأن أنه أفضل من أنثاه .
الفرع التاسع : اعلم أن منع ادخار لحوم الأضاحي فوق ثلاث منسوخ  . فقد دلت الأحاديث الصحيحة ، على أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - منع ادخار  لحم الأضاحي بعد ثلاث ، ومنع المضحي بأن يأكل من أضحيته ، بعد ثلاث ، ثم  نسخ ذلك ، وصار الأكل والادخار منها مباحا مطلقا . وسنذكر هنا إن شاء الله  طرفا من الأحاديث الصحيحة الدالة على المنع المذكور أولا ، وعلى نسخه  وإباحة ذلك مطلقا . 

 قال  البخاري    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثنا أبو عاصم  ، عن  يزيد بن أبي عبيد  ، عن  سلمة بن الأكوع    - رضي الله عنه - ، قال : قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من  ضحى منكم فلا يصبحن بعد ثالثة ، وبقي في بيته منه شيء " ، فلما كان العام  المقبل قالوا : يا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، نفعل كما فعلنا  العام الماضي ؟ قال : " كلوا وأطعموا وادخروا فإن ذلك العام كان بالناس جهد  فأردت أن تعينوا فيها   " ، وحديث  سلمة بن الأكوع  هذا أخرجه أيضا مسلم  في صحيحه قريبا من لفظ  البخاري    . 

 وقال  مسلم بن الحجاج    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثني  عبد الجبار بن العلاء  ، حدثنا سفيان  ، حدثنا  الزهري  ، عن أبي عبيد  قال : شهدت العيد مع  علي بن أبي طالب     - رضي الله عنه - ، فبدأ بالصلاة قبل الخطبة ، وقال : " إن رسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهانا أن نأكل من لحوم نسكنا بعد ثلاث   " . وفي لفظ لمسلم  ، عن علي  أنه قال : " إنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قد نهاكم أن تأكلوا لحوم نسككم فوق ثلاث ليال فلا تأكلوا   " . 

 وفي لفظ لمسلم  عن  ابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " لا يأكل أحدكم من لحم أضحيته فوق ثلاثة أيام   " . وفي لفظ له عنه : " أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهى أن تؤكل لحوم الأضاحي بعد ثلاث   " ، ثم قال : قال سالم    : فكان  ابن عمر  لا يأكل لحوم الأضاحي فوق ثلاث   . وفي لفظ : بعد ثلاث . 

 وفي لفظ لمسلم  ، عن عبد الله بن واقد  قال : " نهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن أكل لحوم الضحايا بعد ثلاث ، فقال  عبد الله بن أبي بكر    : فذكرت ذلك لعمرة  فقالت : صدق ،   [ ص: 222 ] سمعت عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - تقول : دف  أهل أبيات من أهل البادية صفرة الأضحى زمن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم  - فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ادخروا ثلاثا ، ثم تصدقوا  بما بقي " ، فلما كان بعد ذلك قالوا : يا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  ، إن الناس يتخذون الأسقية من ضحاياهم ، ويجملون منها الودك . فقال رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : وما ذاك ؟ قالوا نهيت أن تؤكل لحوم الضحايا  بعد ثلاث فقال : " إنما نهيتكم من أجل الدافة التي دفت فكلوا وادخروا  وتصدقوا   " . 

 وفي لفظ لمسلم  عن جابر    - رضي الله عنه - ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أنه نهى عن أكل لحوم الضحايا بعد ثلاث ، ثم قال بعد : " كلوا وتزودوا وادخروا   " . 

 وفي لفظ لمسلم  عن عطاء  ، عن جابر  أيضا ، أنه قال : كنا لا نأكل من لحوم بدننا فوق ثلاث في منى  ، فأرخص لنا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : " كلوا وتزودوا   " ، قلت لعطاء    : قال جابر    : حتى جئنا المدينة  ؟ قال : نعم . 

 وفي لفظ لمسلم  ، عن  جابر بن عبد الله    - رضي الله عنهما - ، قال : كنا لا نمسك لحوم الأضاحي ، فوق ثلاث ، فأمرنا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن نتزود منها ، ونأكل يعني : فوق ثلاث ، وفي لفظ له عنه : كنا نتزودها إلى المدينة  على عهد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 وفي لفظ لمسلم  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري    - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " يا أهل المدينة  ، لا تأكلوا لحوم الأضاحي فوق ثلاث   " ، وقال ابن المثنى    : ثلاثة أيام ، فشكوا إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن لهم عيالا وحشما وخدما فقال : " كلوا وأطعموا واحبسوا وادخروا   " ، قال ابن المثنى    : شك عبد الأعلى    . 

 وفي لفظ لمسلم  ، عن  ثوبان    - رضي الله عنه - قال : " ذبح رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ضحية ، ثم قال : " يا  ثوبان  ، أصلح لهم هذه " ، فلم أزل أطعمه منها حتى قدم المدينة    " . 

 وفي بعض ألفاظ حديث  ثوبان  ، هذا عند مسلم  أن ذلك في حجة الوداع . 

 وفي لفظ لمسلم  ، عن  عبد الله بن بريدة  ، عن أبيه قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " نهيتكم  عن زيارة القبور فزوروها ، ونهيتكم عن لحوم الأضاحي فوق ثلاث فأمسكوا ما  بدا لكم ، ونهيتكم عن النبيذ إلا في سقاء فاشربوا في الأسقية كلها ولا  تشربوا مسكرا   " انتهى منه . 

 فكل هذه الألفاظ الثابتة بالأسانيد الصحيحة في مسلم  ، وبعضها في  البخاري  فيها الدلالة الصحيحة الصريحة أن تحريم الادخار ، والأكل من لحوم الأضاحي ، فوق ثلاث : أنه   [ ص: 223 ] منسوخ  ، وأن ذلك جائز مطلقا ، وفي بعض الروايات : تعليل ذلك النهي الموقت بمجيء  بعض الفقراء من البادية ، وهم المعبر عنهم في الحديث بالدافة . 

 قال ابن الأثير  في "  النهاية " : الدافة القوم يسيرون جماعة سيرا ليس بالشديد . يقال لهم :  يدفون دفيفا ، والدافة قوم من الأعراب يردون المصر ، يريد أنهم قدموا المدينة  عند الأضحى ، فنهاهم عن ادخار لحوم الأضاحي ، ليفرقوها ويتصدقوا بها ، فينتفع أولئك القادمون بها . انتهى من " النهاية " . 

 تنبيه 

 في هذا الحديث دليل لمن قال من أهل الأصول : باشتراط انعكاس العلة في  صحتها ; لأن علة تحريم ادخار لحوم الأضاحي فوق ثلاث : هي وجود دافة فقراء  البادية ، الذين دفوا عليهم . ولما زالت هذه العلة زال الحكم معها ، ودوران  الحكم مع علته في العدم ، هو المعروف في الاصطلاح بانعكاسها . والمقرر في  الأصول أن محل القدح في العلة بعدم انعكاسها فيما إذا كانت علة الحكم واحدة  ، لا إن كانت له علل متعددة ، فلا يقدح في واحدة منها بعدم العكس ; لأنه  إذا انعدمت واحدة منها ثبت الحكم بالعلة الأخرى ، كالبول ، والغائط ، لنقض  الوضوء مثلا . فإن البول يكون معدوما وعلة النقض ثابتة بخروج الغائط ،  وهكذا . وكذلك مع كونها علة واحدة لا بد أيضا في القدح فيها ، بعدم العكس  من عدم ورود دليل ببقاء الحكم مع ذهاب العلة ، فإن دل دليل على بقاء الحكم ،  مع انتفاء العلة ، فلا يقدح فيها بعدم العكس ، كالرمل في الأشواط الأول من  الطواف ، فإن علته هي أن يعلم المشركون أن الصحابة أقوياء ولم تضعفهم حمى يثرب     . وهذه العلة قد زالت مع أن حكمها وهو الرمل في الأشواط المذكورة باق  لوجود الدليل على بقائه ; لأنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رمل في حجة الوداع ،  والعلة المذكورة معدومة قطعا زمن حجة الوداع كما قدمنا إيضاحه ، وإلى هذه  المسألة أشار صاحب " مراقي السعود " في مبحث القوادح بقوله : 
**وعدم العكس مع اتحاد يقدح دون النص بالتمادي 
*
*الفرع العاشر : أظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي : هو نسخ الأمر بالفرع والعتيرة   . ونقل النووي  في شرحه لمسلم  ، عن عياض  أن جماهير العلماء على نسخ الأمر بالفرع ، والعتيرة . وذكر النووي  أيضا في شرحه لمسلم  أن الصحيح عند علماء الشافعية : استحباب الفرع والعتيرة قال : وهو نص  الشافعي    . 

 [ ص: 224 ] والدليل عندنا على أن الأظهر هو نسخهما : هو ثبوت ما يدل على ذلك عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال مسلم بن الحجاج    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثنا  يحيى بن يحيى التميمي  ،  وأبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ،  وعمرو الناقد  ،  وزهير بن حرب  ، قال يحيى    : أخبرنا . وقال الآخرون : حدثنا  سفيان بن عيينة  ، عن  الزهري  ، عن سعيد  ، عن  أبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ( ح ) ، وحدثني  محمد بن رافع  ،  وعبد بن حميد  ، قال عبد    : أخبرنا . وقال ابن رافع    : حدثنا عبد الرزاق  ، أخبرنا معمر  ، عن  الزهري  ، عن  ابن المسيب  ، عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا فرع ولا عتيرة   " ، زاد ابن رافع  في روايته : والفرع : أول النتاج ، كان ينتج لهم فيذبحونه اهـ من صحيح مسلم     . وهذا الإسناد في غاية الصحة من طريقيه كما ترى . وفيه : تصريح النبي -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأنه لا فرع . والعتيرة والفرع بالفاء والراء  المفتوحتين بعدهما عين مهملة ، جاء تفسيره ، عن ابن رافع  كما ذكره عنه مسلم  فيما رأيت . وقال النووي    : قال  الشافعي  ،  وأصحابه وآخرون : الفرع هو أول نتاج البهيمة ، كانوا يذبحونه ، ولا  يملكونه رجاء البركة في الأم ، وكثرة نسلها ، وهكذا فسره كثيرون من أهل  اللغة وغيرهم ، وقال كثيرون منهم : هو أول النتاج كانوا يذبحونه لآلهتهم :  وهي طواغيتهم . وكذا جاء في هذا التفسير في صحيح  البخاري  ، وسنن أبي داود  وقيل : هو أول النتاج لمن بلغت إبله مائة يذبحونه . وقال شمر    : قال أبو مالك    : كان الرجل إذا بلغت إبله مائة قدم بكرا فنحره لصنمه ، ويسمونه الفرع . انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 وأما العتيرة بعين مهملة مفتوحة ، ثم تاء مثناة من فوق فهي : ذبيحة كانوا  يذبحونها في العشر الأول من رجب ، ويسمونها الرجبية أيضا ، وحديث مسلم  هذا الذي ذكرنا صريح في نسخ الأمر بها ; لأن قوله : " لا فرع ولا عتيرة " نفي أريد به النهي ، فيما يظهر كقوله : فلا رفث ولا فسوق ولا جدال في الحج    [ 2 \ 197 ] ، أي لا ترفثوا ولا تفسقوا ، وعليه فيكون المعنى : لا تعملوا  عمل الجاهلية في ذبح الفرع والعتيرة ، ولو قدرنا أن الصيغة نافية ،  فالظاهر أن المعنى : لا فرع ولا عتيرة مطلوبان شرعا ، ونسخهما هو الأظهر  عندنا للحديث الصحيح كما رأيت . ومن زعم بقاء مشروعيتهما ، واستحبابهما فقد  استدل ببعض الأحاديث على ذلك ، وسنذكر حاصلها بواسطة نقل النووي    ; لأنه جمعها في محل واحد ، فقال منها : حديث نبيشة    - رضي الله عنه - قال : نادى  رجل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : إنا كنا نعتر عتيرة في  الجاهلية في رجب ، فقال : " اذبحوا لله في أي شهر كان ، وبروا الله عز وجل  وأطعموا " ، قال : إنا كنا نفرع فرعا في الجاهلية ، فما تأمرنا ؟ فقال : "  في كل   [ ص: 225 ] سائمة فرع تغذوه ماشيتك حتى إذا استحمل ذبحته فتصدقت بلحمه   " ، رواه أبو داود  ، وغيره بأسانيد صحيحة . وقال ابن المنذر    : هو حديث صحيح . قال  أبو قلابة  ، أحد رواة هذا الحديث : السائمة مائة . ورواه البيهقي  بإسناده الصحيح ، عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - قالت : أمرنا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالفرعة من كل خمسين واحدة   . وفي رواية : من كل خمسين شاة شاة   . قال ابن المنذر    : حديث عائشة  صحيح ، وفي سنن أبي داود  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، قال الراوي : أراه عن جده . قال سئل  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن الفرع ، فقال : " الفرع حق ، وإن تركوه  حتى يكون بكرا أو ابن مخاض أو ابن لبون ، فتعطيه أرملة أو تحمل عليه في  سبيل الله خير من أن تذبحه فيلزق لحمه بوبره وتكفأ إناءك وتوله ناقتك   " ، قال أبو عبيد  في  تفسير هذا الحديث : قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " الفرع حق ،  ولكنهم كانوا يذبحونه حين يولد ولا شبع فيه " ، ولذا قال : " تذبحه ، فيلزق  لحمه بوبره " ، وفيه أن ذهاب ولدها يدفع لبنها ، ولهذا قال : " خير من أن  تكفأ " يعني : أنك إذا فعلت ذلك ، فكأنك كفأت إناءك وأرقته . وأشار به إلى  ذهاب اللبن ، وفيه : أنه يفجعها بولدها ، ولهذا قال : " وتوله ناقتك "  فأشار بتركه ، حتى يكون ابن مخاض ، وهو ابن سنة ، ثم يذهب وقد طاب لحمه  واستمتع بلبن أمه ، ولا تشق عليها مفارقته ; لأنه استغنى عنها . هذا كلام أبي عبيد    . وروى البيهقي  بإسناده عن الحارث بن عمر  قال : أتيت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعرفات  ، أو قال : بمنى  ، وسأله رجل عن العتيرة ؟ فقال : " من شاء عتر ومن شاء لم يعتر ، ومن شاء فرع ومن شاء لم يفرع   " ، وعن أبي رزين  قال : يا  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، إنا كنا نذبح في الجاهلية ذبائح في  رجب ، فنأكل منها ، ونطعم ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا  بأس بذلك   " ، وعن أبي رملة  ، عن مخنف بن سليم  قال : كنا وقوفا مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعرفات  ، فسمعته يقول : " يا أيها الناس ، إن على أهل كل بيت في كل عام أضحية وعتيرة هل تدري ما العتيرة ؟ هي التي تسمى الرجبية   " ، ورواه أبو داود   والترمذي   والنسائي  وغيرهم . قال الترمذي    : حديث حسن . وقال الخطابي    : هذا الحديث ضعيف المخرج ; لأن أبا رملة  مجهول ، هذا مختصر ما جاء من الأحاديث في الفرع والعتيرة اهـ كلام النووي    . 

 وقد قدمنا الكلام مستوفى على حديث مخنف بن سليم  المقتضي : أن على كل أهل بيت في كل عام : أضحية وعتيرة ، وقد علمت حجج الفريقين في الفرع والعتيرة . 

 وقد قدمنا أن الأظهر عندنا فيهما : النسخ ، ويترجح ذلك بأمور : منها أن حديث مسلم  المصرح بذلك أصح من جميع الأحاديث المذكورة في الباب . 

 [ ص: 226 ] ومنها أن أكثر أهل العلم على النسخ في ذلك ، كما ذكره النووي  عن عياض    . 

 ومنها أن ذلك كان من فعل الجاهلية ، وكانوا يتقربون بهما [ لطواغيتهما ] ،  وللمخالف أن يقول في هذا الأخير : إن المسلمين يتقربون بهما لله ويتصدقون  بلحومهما . ولم نستقص أقوال أهل العلم في المسألة لقصد الاختصار ، لطول  الكلام في موضوع آيات الحج هذه .
الفرع الحادي عشر : اعلم أن المعيبة لا تجوز التضحية بها ، ولا تجزئ   . والأصل في ذلك ما رواه الإمام أحمد  وأصحاب السنن  وابن حبان  والبيهقي  ، والحاكم  عن  البراء بن عازب    - رضي الله عنه - ، وصححه الترمذي    . وقال النووي  في حديث البراء    : صحيح رواه أبو داود   والترمذي   والنسائي   وابن ماجه  وغيرهم ، بأسانيد حسنة قال  أحمد بن حنبل    : ما أحسنه من حديث . وقال الترمذي    : حديث حسن صحيح . قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أربع لا تجزئ في الأضاحي : العوراء البين عورها ، والمريضة البين مرضها ، والعرجاء البين ضلعها ، والعجفاء التي لا تنقي   " . وفي رواية : " والكسير التي لا تنقي    " ، والتي لا تنقي هي التي لا مخ فيها ; لأن النقي بكسر النون المشددة ،  وسكون القاف المخ . فقول العرب : أنقت تنقي إنقاء : إذا كان لها مخ ومنه  قول كعب بن سعد الغنوي  يرثي أخاه : 
**يبيت الندى يا أم عمرو ضجيعه إذا لم يكن في المنقيات حلوب* *وقول الآخر : 


**ولا يسرق الكلب السروق نعالنا     ولا ينتقي المخ الذي في الجماجم 
**وقال ابن الأثير  في  " النهاية " : والكسير : التي لا تنقى ، أي التي لا مخ فيها لضعفها  وهزالها . وقوله في الحديث : " البين ضلعها " أي : عرجها كما هو واضح ،  والضلع بفتح الضاد ، واللام ، وقد جاء في الحديث عن علي    - رضي الله عنه - قال : " أمرنا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن نستشرف العين والأذن ولا نضحي بمقابلة ولا مدابرة ولا شرقاء ولا خرقاء   " . قال المجد في " المنتقى " : ورواه الخمسة ، وصححه الترمذي    . ومراده بالخمسة الإمام أحمد  ، وأصحاب السنن الأربعة .
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (371)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 227 إلى صـ 234
*
*
*
*وقال الشوكاني  في " نيل الأوطار " : في حديث علي  المذكور : أخرجه أيضا البزار   وابن حبان  والحاكم  والبيهقي    . وأعله  الدارقطني  ،  والمقابلة والمدابرة : كلتاهما بفتح الباء بصيغة اسم المفعول ، والمقابلة :  هي التي قطع شيء من مقدم أذنها ولم ينفصل ، بل بقي لاصقا بالأذن متدليا ،  والمدابرة : هي التي قطع شيء من مؤخر أذنها على نحو   [ ص: 227 ] ما  ذكرنا فيما قبلها ، والخرقاء : التي في أذنها خرق مستدير ، والشرقاء :  مشقوق الأذن اهـ . وضابط ما يمنع الإجزاء هو ما ينقص اللحم . وقال النووي  في " شرح المهذب " : أجمعوا على أن العمياء لا تجزئ ، وكذلك العوراء البين عورها ، والعرجاء البين عرجها ، والمريضة البين مرضها ، والعجفاء . 

 واختلفوا في ذاهبة القرن ومكسورته فمذهبنا : أنها تجزئ . قال مالك    : إن كانت مكسورة القرن ، وهو يدمى لم تجزه ، وإلا فتجزئه . وقال أحمد     : إن ذهب أكثر من نصف قرنها لم تجزه ، سواء دميت أم لا ، وإن كان دون  النصف أجزأته . وأما مقطوعة الأذن ، فمذهبنا : أنها لا تجزئ ، سواء قطع  كلها أو بعضها . وبه قال مالك  ، وداود  وقال أحمد    : إن قطع أكثر من النصف لم تجزه ، وإلا فتجزئه . وقال أبو حنيفة    : إن قطع أكثر من الثلث لم تجزه وقال أبو يوسف  ، ومحمد    : إن بقي أكثر من نصف أذنها : أجزأت ، وأما مقطوعة بعض الألية : فلا تجزئ عندنا ، وبه قال مالك  وأحمد  ، وقال أبو حنيفة  في رواية : إن بقي الثلث أجزأت ، وفي رواية : إن بقي أكثرها أجزأت ، وقال داود    : تجزئ بكل حال . انتهى محل الغرض من كلام النووي    . 

 ومعلوم أن هناك روايات أخر لم يذكرها عن الأئمة الذين نقل عنهم ولم نستقص  هنا أقوال أهل العلم ; لأن باب الأضحية جاء في هذا الكتاب استطرادا ، مع أن  الكلام في آيات الحج طال كثيرا ; ولذلك اكتفينا هنا بهذه الجمل التي ذكرنا  من أحكام الأضاحي . 
مسألة 

 اعلم أنه لما كانت العمرة قرينة الحج في آيات من كتاب الله كقوله تعالى : وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله   [ 2 \ 196 ] ، وقوله : فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما   [ 2 \ 158 ] ، وقوله : فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج   [ 2 \ 196 ] ، أردنا أن نذكر هنا حكم العمرة على سبيل الاختصار استطرادا ، والعمرة في اللغة الزيارة . 

 ومنه قول الراجز : 
**لقد سما ابن معمر  حين اعتمر مغزى بعيدا من بعيد وخبر* *وهي في الشرع : زيارة بيت الله للنسك المعروف المتركب من إحرام ، وطواف وسعي وحلق أو تقصير . 

 واعلم أن العلماء أجمعوا على أن من أحرم بالعمرة ، وجب عليه إتمامها ، ولا   [ ص: 228 ] يجوز له قطعها وعدم إتمامها ، لقوله تعالى : وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله   . 

 أما حكم استئناف فعلها ، فقد اختلف فيه أهل العلم ، فذهب بعضهم : إلى أنها  واجبة في العمر كالحج ، وذهب بعضهم : إلى أنها غير واجبة أصلا ، ولكنها  سنة في العمر مرة واحدة ، وممن قال : بأنها فرض في العمر مرة :  الشافعي  في الصحيح من مذهبه . قال النووي    : وبه عمر  ،  وابن عباس  ،  وابن عمر  ، وجابر  ،  وطاوس  ، وعطاء  ،  وابن المسيب  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ،  والحسن البصري  ،  والشعبي  ، ومسروق  ،  وأبو بردة بن أبي موسى الحضرمي  ،  وعبد الله بن شداد  ،  والثوري  ، وأحمد  ، وإسحاق  ، وأبو عبيد  ، وداود    . 

 وممن قال : بأنها سنة في العمر ليست بواجبة   : مالك  وأصحابه ، وأبو حنيفة  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وحكاه ابن المنذر  وغيره ، عن النخعي  قاله النووي    . وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وتجب العمرة على من يجب عليه الحج في إحدى الروايتين . وروي ذلك عن عمر  ،  وابن عباس  ،  وزيد بن ثابت  ،  وابن عمر  ،  وسعيد بن المسيب  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ، وعطاء  ،  وطاوس  ، ومجاهد  ، والحسن  ،  وابن سيرين  ،  والشعبي    . وبه قال  الثوري  ، وإسحاق  ،  والشافعي  في أحد قوليه . والرواية الثانية ليست بواجبة ، وروي ذلك عن  ابن مسعود  ، وبه قال مالك  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وأصحاب الرأي انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 وإذا علمت أقوال العلماء في العمرة : هل هي فرض في العمر ، أو سنة ؟ فدونك أدلتهم ، ومناقشتها باختصار مع بيان ما يظهر رجحانه منها . 

 أما الذين قالوا : العمرة فرض في العمر ، فقد احتجوا بأحاديث : 

 منها : حديث أبي رزين العقيلي  ، وقد قدمنا الكلام عليه مستوفى وهو أنه : " أتى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : إن أبي شيخ كبير ، لا يستطيع الحج ، ولا العمرة ولا الظعن ، فقال : " حج عن أبيك واعتمر   " ، رواه أحمد  وأصحاب السنن ، وصححه الترمذي  ،  ومحل الدليل منه قوله : " واعتمر " ; لأنه صيغة أمر بالعمرة ، مقرونة  بالأمر بالحج ، فأفادت صيغة الأمر الوجوب كما أوضحنا توجيه ذلك مرارا في  هذا الكتاب المبارك ، وذكر غير واحد عن الإمام أحمد    - رحمه الله - أنه قال : لا أعلم في إيجاب العمرة حديثا أجود من هذا ولا أصح . 

 ومن أدلتهم على وجوبها قوله تعالى : وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله الآية ، بناء على أن المراد بإتمامها في الآية ابتداء فعلها على الوجه الأكمل ، لا إتمامها بعد الشروع ،   [ ص: 229 ] وقد قدمنا الكلام في الآية بما أغنى عن إعادته هنا . 

 وأن الظاهر أن المتبادر منها : وجوب الإتمام بعد الشروع من غير تعرض إلى حكم ابتداء فعلها . 

 ومن أدلتهم على وجوبها : ما رواه  الدارقطني  من حديث  زيد بن ثابت    : " الحج والعمرة فريضتان ، لا يضرك أيهما بدأت   " اهـ . 

 ومن أدلتهم على وجوب العمرة   : ما جاء في بعض روايات حديث في سؤال جبريل    : " وأن تحج وتعتمر   " ، أخرجه  ابن خزيمة  ،  وابن حبان  ،  والدارقطني  ، وغيرهم . ورواه المجد في " المنتقى " ، بلفظ قال : " يا محمد  ما الإسلام ؟ قال : " الإسلام أن تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا  رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأن تقيم الصلاة ، وتؤتي الزكاة ، وتحج البيت  وتعتمر ، وتغتسل من الجنابة ، وتتم الوضوء ، وتصوم رمضان   " ، الحديث . وأنه قال : " هذا جبريل  أتاكم يعلمكم دينكم   " ، ثم قال المجد : رواه  الدارقطني  ، وقال : هذا إسناد ثابت صحيح . ورواه  أبو بكر الجوزقي  في كتابه " المخرج على الصحيحين " . 

 ومن أدلتهم على وجوبها : ما أخرجه الإمام أحمد   وابن ماجه  عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - قالت : قلت : يا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، هل على النساء من جهاد ؟ قال : " نعم عليهن جهاد لا قتال فيه : الحج والعمرة   " ، اهـ . قال المجد في " المنتقى " : رواه أحمد   وابن ماجه  ، وإسناده صحيح ، ومن أجوبة المخالفين عن هذه الأدلة الدالة على وجوب العمرة أن الحديث الذي قال أحمد    : لا أعلم حديثا أجود في إيجاب العمرة منه ، وهو حديث أبي رزين العقيلي  ، الذي فيه : " حج عن أبيك واعتمر   " ، أن صيغة الأمر في قوله : " واعتمر " ، واردة بعد سؤال أبي رزين  ،  وقد قرر جماعة من أهل الأصول أن صيغة الأمر الواردة بعد المنع أو السؤال :  إنما تقتضي الجواز لا الوجوب ; لأن وقوعها في جواب السؤال عن الجواز دليل  صارف عن الوجوب إلى الجواز ، والخلاف في هذه المسألة معروف . 

 وقد قدمنا الكلام عليه في آيات الحج هذه ، وأجابوا عن آية : وأتموا الحج ، بأن المراد بها : الإتمام بعد الشروع كما تقدم إيضاحه ، وأجابوا عن حديث : " الحج والعمرة فريضتان   " ، الحديث . بأن في إسناده إسماعيل بن مسلم المكي  ، وهو ضعيف لا يحتج به . وقال ابن حجر  في " التلخيص " : ثم هو عن  ابن سيرين  ، عن زيد  وهو منقطع ورواه البيهقي  موقوفا ، على زيد  من طريق  ابن سيرين  ، وإسناده أصح ، وصححه الحاكم  ، ورواه  ابن عدي  والبيهقي  من حديث  ابن لهيعة  ، عن عطاء  ، عن جابر  ،  وابن لهيعة  ضعيف . وقال  ابن عدي    :   [ ص: 230 ] هو غير محفوظ ، عن عطاء  ، انتهى محل الغرض منه . وبه تعلم أن حديث  زيد بن ثابت  المذكور : ليس بصالح للاحتجاج ، وأجابوا عما جاء في حديث جبريل  ، عن عمر  مرفوعا بلفظ : " وأن تحج وتعتمر   " ، بجوابين : أحدهما أن الروايات الثابتة في صحيح مسلم  ، وغيره وليس فيها ذكر العمرة وهي أصح ، وقد يجاب عن هذا بأن زيادة العدول مقبولة . 

 والجواب الثاني : هو ما ذكر الشوكاني     - رحمه الله - في " نيل الأوطار " ، في شرحه للحديث المذكور ، ونص كلامه :  فإن قيل : إن وقوع العمرة في جواب من سأل عن الإسلام : يدل على الوجوب ،  فيقال : ليس كل أمر من الإسلام واجبا . والدليل على ذلك : حديث شعب الإسلام  ، والإيمان ، فإنه اشتمل على أمور ليست بواجبة بالإجماع ، انتهى منه ، وله  وجه من النظر . 

 وأجابوا عن حديث عائشة    : بأن قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " عليهن جهاد لا قتال فيه الحج والعمرة    " ، بأن لفظة : " عليهن " : ليست صريحة في الوجوب ، فقد تطلق على ما هو  سنة مؤكدة ، وإذا كان محتملا لإرادة الوجوب والسنة المؤكدة ، لزم طلب  الدليل بأمر خارج وقد دل دليل خارج على وجوب الحج ، ولم يدل دليل خارج يجب  الرجوع إليه على وجوب العمرة . 

 هذا هو حاصل أدلة القائلين بوجوب العمرة مرة في العمر ، ومناقشة مخالفيهم لهم . 

 أما القائلون : بأن العمرة سنة لا فرض ، فقد احتجوا أيضا بأدلة : 

 منها : ما رواه الإمام أحمد   والترمذي  وصححه ، والبيهقي  ،  وابن أبي شيبة  ،  وعبد بن حميد  ، عن جابر    - رضي الله عنه - أن  أعرابيا جاء إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : يا رسول الله ،  أخبرني عن العمرة ، أواجبة هي ؟ فقال : " لا وأن تعتمر خير لك   " ، وفي رواية : " أولى لك " ، وقال صاحب " نيل الأوطار " : وقد رواه البيهقي  من حديث  سعيد بن عفير  ، عن يحيى بن أيوب  ، عن عبيد الله  ، عن جابر  بنحوه ، ورواه  ابن جريج  ، عن  ابن المنكدر  ، عن جابر    . وقال ابن حجر  في " التلخيص " ، وفي الباب عن أبي صالح  ، عن  أبي هريرة    : رواه  الدارقطني  ،  وابن حزم  والبيهقي  ، وإسناده ضعيف . وأبو صالح    : ليس هو  ذكوان السمان  ، بل هو : أبو صالح ماهان الحنفي  ، كذلك رواه  الشافعي  ، عن  سعيد بن سالم  ، عن  الثوري  ، عن معاوية بن إسحاق  ، عن  أبي صالح الحنفي  ، أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " الحج جهاد ، والعمرة تطوع   " ، ورواه  ابن ماجه  من حديث طلحة  ، وإسناده ضعيف . والبيهقي  من حديث  ابن عباس  ، ولا يصح من ذلك شيء . 

 [ ص: 231 ] واستدل بعضهم بما رواه  الطبراني  من طريق  يحيى بن الحارث  ، عن القاسم  ، عن أبي أمامة  مرفوعا : " من مشى إلى صلاة مكتوبة فأجره كحجة ، ومن مشى إلى صلاة تطوع فأجره كعمرة   " . 

 هذا هو حاصل أدلة من قالوا : بأن العمرة غير واجبة   . 

 وأجاب مخالفوهم عن أدلتهم ، قالوا : أما حديث سؤال الأعرابي النبي - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - عن وجوب العمرة ، وأنه أجابه : بأنها غير واجبة ، وأنه إن  اعتمر تطوعا ، فهو خير له بأنه حديث ضعيف ، وتصحيح الترمذي  له مردود ، ووجه ذلك أن في إسناده :  الحجاج بن أرطاة  ، وأكثر أهل الحديث على تضعيف الحجاج  المذكور كما قدمناه مرارا ، وقال ابن حجر  في " التلخيص " : وفي تصحيحه نظر كثير من أجل الحجاج  ، فإن الأكثر على تضعيفه ، والاتفاق على أنه مدلس ، وقال النووي    : ينبغي ألا يغتر بكلام الترمذي  في تصحيحه ، فإنه اتفق الحفاظ على تضعيفه ، وقد نقل الترمذي  ، عن  الشافعي  أنه قال : ليس في العمرة شيء ثابت : أنها تطوع . وأفرط  ابن حزم  فقال : إنه مكذوب باطل . انتهى محل الغرض من كلام ابن حجر    . ثم قال بعد هذا في الحديث المذكور : إنه موقوف على جابر  ، وقال كذلك : رواه  ابن جريج  ، عن  ابن المنكدر  ، عن جابر  انتهى منه . 

 هذا هو حاصل حجج من قالوا : إن العمرة سنة لا واجبة   . 

 وقال الشوكاني    : في "  نيل الأوطار " ، بعد أن ساق الأحاديث ، التي ذكرنا في عدم وجوب العمرة ما  نصه : قال الحافظ : ولا يصح من ذلك شيء ، وبهذا تعرف أن الحديث من قسم  الحسن لغيره ، وهو محتج به عند الجمهور ، ويؤيده ما عند  الطبراني    : عن أبي أمامة  مرفوعا : " من مشى إلى صلاة مكتوبة فأجره كحجة ، ومن مشى إلى صلاة غير مكتوبة ، فأجره كعمرة    " ، إلى أن قال : والحق عدم وجوب العمرة ; لأن البراءة الأصلية ، لا  ينتقل عنها إلا بدليل يثبت به التكليف ، ولا دليل يصلح لذلك ، لا سيما مع  اعتضاده بما تقدم من الأحاديث القاضية : بعدم الوجوب ، ويؤيد ذلك اقتصاره -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - على الحج في حديث " بني الإسلام على خمس " ، واقتصار  الله جل جلاله على الحج في قوله : ولله على الناس حج البيت   [ 3 \ 97 ] ، انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر لي أن ما احتج به كل واحد  من الفريقين ، لا يقل عن درجة الحسن لغيره ، فيجب الترجيح بينهما ، وقد  رأيت الشوكاني   [ ص: 232 ] رجح  عدم الوجوب بموافقته للبراءة الأصلية ، والذي يظهر بمقتضى الصناعة  الأصولية : ترجيح أدلة الوجوب على أدلة عدم الوجوب وذلك من ثلاثة أوجه : 

 الأول أن أكثر أهل الأصول يرجحون الخبر الناقل عن الأصل : على الخبر  المبقي على البراءة الأصلية ، وإليه الإشارة بقول صاحب " مراقي السعود " ،  في مبحث الترجيح باعتبار المدلول : وناقل ومثبت والآمر بعد النواهي ثم هذا  الآخر على إباحة . . . إلخ . 

 لأن معنى قوله : " وناقل " أن الخبر الناقل عن البراءة الأصلية مقدم على  الخبر المبقي عليها . وعزاه في شرحه المسمى : " نشر البنود للجمهور " ، وهو  المشهور عند أهل الأصول . 

 الثاني أن جماعة من أهل الأصول : رجحوا الخبر الدال على الوجوب ، على  الخبر الدال على عدمه . ووجه ذلك : هو الاحتياط في الخروج من عهدة الطلب ،  وإليه الإشارة بقول صاحب " مراقي السعود " ، المذكور آنفا : 

 ثم هذا الآخر . . . . على إباحة إلخ ; لأن مراده بالآخر المقدم على  الإباحة : هو الخبر الدال على الأمر ، فالأول الدال على النهي ; لأن درء  المفاسد ، مقدم على جلب المصالح ، ثم الدال على الأمر للاحتياط في الخروج  من عهدة الطلب ، ثم الدال على الإباحة ويشمل غير الواجب ، فيدخل فيه  المسنون والمندوب ; لاشتراك الجميع في عدم العقاب على ترك الفعل . 

 الثالث : أنك إن عملت بقول من أوجبها فأديتها على سبيل الوجوب برئت ذمتك  بإجماع أهل العلم من المطالبة بها ، ولو مشيت على أنها غير واجبة فلم تؤدها  على سبيل الوجوب بقيت مطالبا بواجب على قول جمع كثير من العلماء . والنبي -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك   " ، ويقول : " فمن اتقى الشبهات فقد استبرأ لدينه وعرضه   " ، وهذا المرجح راجع في الحقيقة لما قبله ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
فروع تتعلق بهذه المسألة 

 الفرع الأول : اعلم أنه لا خلاف بين أهل العلم في أن جميع السنة وقت للعمرة إلا أيام التشريق   . فلا تنبغي العمرة فيها حتى تغرب شمس اليوم الرابع عشر ، على ما قاله جمع من أهل العلم . 

 [ ص: 233 ] الفرع الثاني : اعلم أنه قد صح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أن " عمرة في رمضان تعدل حجة   " . وفي بعض روايات الحديث في الصحيح : " حجة معي " . 

 الفرع الثالث : اعلم أن التحقيق أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يعتمر في رجب بعد الهجرة قطعا ،  وأنه لم يعتمر بعد الهجرة ، إلا أربع عمر . الأولى : عمرة الحديبية في ذي  القعدة ، من عام ست ، وصده المشركون ، وأحل ونحر من غير طواف ولا سعي ، كما  هو معلوم . 

 الثانية : عمرة القضاء في ذي القعدة ، عام سبع : وهي التي وقع عليها صلح الحديبية . 

 وقد قدمنا في سورة " البقرة " وجه تسميتها عمرة القضاء وأوضحناه . الثالثة : عمرة الجعرانة في ذي القعدة من عام ثمان ، بعد فتح مكة  في رمضان عام ثمان . الرابعة : العمرة التي قرنها ، مع حجة الوداع . هذا هو التحقيق . 

 وقد قدمنا الإشارة إليه ولنكتف هنا بما ذكرناه من أحكام العمرة ; لأن غالب  أحكامها ذكرناه في أثناء كلامنا على مسائل الحج . والعلم عند الله تعالى .  

 قوله تعالى : وليوفوا نذورهم    [ 22 \ 29 ] . صيغة الأمر في هذه الآية الكريمة : تدل على وجوب الإيفاء  بالنذر ، كما قدمنا مرارا أن صيغة الأمر تقتضي الوجوب ، على الأصح ، إلا  لدليل صارف عنه . 

 ومما يدل من القرآن على لزوم الإيفاء بالنذر   : أنه تعالى أشار إلى أنه هو ، والخوف من أهوال يوم القيامة ، من أسباب الشرب من الكأس الممزوجة بالكافور في قوله تعالى : إن الأبرار يشربون من كأس كان مزاجها كافورا عينا يشرب بها عباد الله يفجرونها تفجيرا   [ 76 \ 5 - 6 ] ، ثم أشار إلى بعض أسباب ذلك ، فقال : يوفون بالنذر ويخافون يوما كان شره مستطيرا   [ 76 \ 7 ] ، فالوفاء بالنذر ممدوح على كل حال ، وإن كانت آية الإنسان ليست صريحة في وجوبه ، وكذلك قوله في سورة " البقرة " : وما أنفقتم من نفقة أو نذرتم من نذر فإن الله يعلمه الآية  [ 2 \ 270 ] . وقد بينا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك أن البيان بالقرآن ،  إن لم يكن وافيا بالمقصود أتممناه بالبيان بالسنة . ولذلك سنبين هنا ما  تقتضيه السنة من النذر الذي يجب الإيفاء به ، والذي لا يجب الإيفاء به . 

 اعلم أولا أن الأمر المنذور له في الجملة حالتان : 

 الأولى : أن يكون فيه طاعة لله . 

 [ ص: 234 ] والثانية : ألا يكون فيه طاعة لله ، وهذا الأخير منقسم إلى قسمين : 

 أحدهما : ما هو معصية لله . 

 والثاني : ما ليس فيه معصية في ذاته ، ولكنه ليس من جنس الطاعة كالمباح الذي لم يؤمر به . 

 والذي يجب اعتماده بالدليل في الأقسام الثلاثة المذكورة أن المنذور إن كان طاعة لله ،  وجب الإيفاء به ، سواء كان في ندب كالذي ينذر صدقة بدراهم على الفقراء ،  أو ينذر ذبح هدي تطوعا أو صوم أيام تطوعا ، ونحو ذلك . فإن هذا ونحوه ، يجب  بالنذر ، ويلزم الوفاء به . وكذلك الواجب إن تعلق النذر بوصف ، كالذي ينذر  أن يؤدي الصلاة في أول وقتها ، فإنه يجب عليه الإيفاء بذلك . 

 أما لو نذر الواجب كالصلوات الخمس ، وصوم رمضان ، فلا أثر لنذره ; لأن  إيجاب الله لذلك أعظم من إيجابه بالنذر ، وإن كان المنذور معصية لله : فلا  يجوز الوفاء به ، وإن كان جائزا لا نهي فيه ، ولا أمر فلا يلزم الوفاء به .  

 أما الدليل على وجوب الإيفاء في نذر الطاعة وعلى منعه في نذر المعصية فهو أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثبت عنه ذلك . 

 قال  البخاري    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثنا أبو نعيم  ، حدثنا مالك  ، عن طلحة بن عبد الملك  ، عن القاسم  ، عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " من نذر أن يطيع الله فليطعه ، ومن نذر أن يعصيه فلا يعصه   " اهـ . وهو ظاهر في وجوب الإيفاء بنذر الطاعة ، ومنع الإيفاء بنذر المعصية . 

 وقال  البخاري  أيضا : حدثنا أبو عاصم  ، عن مالك  ، عن طلحة بن عبد الملك  ، إلى آخر الإسناد والمتن المذكورين آنفا . 

 وإذا علمت أن هذا الحديث الصحيح ، قد دل على لزوم الإيفاء بنذر الطاعة ، ومنعه في نذر المعصية . 

 فاعلم أن الدليل على عدم الإيفاء بنذر الأمر الجائز : هو أنه ثبت أيضا عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (372)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 235 إلى صـ 242
*
*
*
*
 قال  البخاري    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثنا  موسى بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا وهيب  ، حدثنا أيوب  ، عن عكرمة  ، عن  ابن عباس  قال : " بينا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يخطب إذ هو برجل قائم ، فسأل عنه فقالوا : أبو إسرائيل  نذر أن يقوم ولا يقعد ، ولا يستظل ولا يتكلم ، ويصوم ،   [ ص: 235 ] فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : مره فليتكلم ، وليستظل وليقعد ، وليتم صومه   " انتهى محل الغرض من صحيح  البخاري     . وفيه التصريح بأن ما كان من نذره من جنس الطاعة ، وهو الصوم أمره - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - بإتمامه ، وفاء بنذره وما كان من نذره مباحا لا طاعة ،  كترك الكلام ، وترك القعود ، وترك الاستظلال ، أمره بعدم الوفاء به ، وهو  صريح في أنه لا يجب الوفاء به . 

 واعلم أنا لم نذكر أقوال أهل العلم هنا للاختصار ، ولوجود الدليل الصحيح من السنة على ما ذكرنا . 
فروع تتعلق بهذه المسألة 

 الفرع الأول : اعلم أنه لا نذر لشخص في التقرب بشيء لا يملكه ، وقد ثبت ذلك عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 قال  مسلم بن الحجاج    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : وحدثني  زهير بن حرب  ،  وعلي بن حجر السعدي  واللفظ لزهير  قالا : حدثنا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم  ، حدثنا أيوب  ، عن أبي قلابة  ، عن أبي المهلب  ، عن  عمران بن حصين    - رضي الله عنهما - قال : كانت ثقيف  حلفاء لبني عقيل  فأسرت ثقيف  رجلين من أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   . الحديث بطوله . 

 وفيه ما نصه : وأسرت امرأة من الأنصار  ،  وأصيبت العضباء فكانت المرأة في الوثاق ، وكان القوم يريحون نعمهم بين يدي  بيوتهم ، فانفلتت ذات ليلة من الوثاق ، فأتت الإبل ، فجعلت إذا دنت من  البعير رغا فتتركه حتى تنتهي إلى العضباء ، فلم ترغ قال : وناقة منوقة  فقعدت في عجزها ، ثم زجرتها فانطلقت ونذروا بها فطلبوها ، فأعجزتهم قال :  ونذرت لله إن نجاها الله عليها لتنحرنها . فلما قدمت المدينة  ،  رآها الناس فقالوا : العضباء ناقة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قالت :  إنها نذرت إن نجاها الله عليها لتنحرنها ، فأتوا رسول الله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - فذكروا ذلك له فقال : " سبحان الله ، بئسما جزتها نذرت لله إن  نجاها الله عليها لتنحرنها ، لا وفاء لنذر في معصية ، ولا فيما لا يملك  العبد   " ، الحديث . ومحل الشاهد منه قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ولا فيما لا يملك العبد   " ، وهذا نص صحيح صريح فيما ذكرنا ، ويؤيده حديث ثابت بن الضحاك    : أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " لا وفاء لنذر في معصية الله ، ولا في قطيعة رحم ، ولا فيما لا يملك ابن آدم   " اهـ . 

 قال الحافظ في " بلوغ المرام " : رواه أبو داود   والطبراني  ، واللفظ له ، وهو صحيح الإسناد ، وله شاهد من حديث كردم  عند أحمد    .
[ ص: 236 ] الفرع الثاني : اعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا فيمن نذر نذرا لا يلزم الوفاء به ، هل تلزمه كفارة يمين ، أو لا يلزمه شيء ؟ وحجة من قال : لا يلزمه شيء : هو حديث نذر أبي إسرائيل  ،  أنه لا يقعد ولا يتكلم ، ولا يستظل ، وقد أمره النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم  - في الحديث الصحيح المذكور آنفا : أنه لا يفي بهذا النذر ، ولم يقل له إن  عليه كفارة يمين . وقد قدمنا هذا في سورة " مريم " ، موضحا . وقد قدمنا أن  القرطبي  قال في قصة أبي إسرائيل    : هذه أوضح الحجج للجمهور في عدم وجوب الكفارة ، على من نذر معصية ، أو ما لا طاعة فيه . فقد قال مالك  لما  ذكره : ولم أسمع أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمره بالكفارة ،  وأما الذين قالوا : إن النذر الذي لا يجب الوفاء به تجب فيه كفارة يمين ،  فقد احتجوا بما رواه مسلم  ، في صحيحه : وحدثني هارون بن سعيد الأيلي  ،  ويونس بن عبد الأعلى  ، وأحمد بن عيسى  ، قال يونس    : أخبرنا وقال الآخران : حدثنا ابن وهب  ، أخبرني  عمرو بن الحارث  ، عن كعب بن علقمة  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن شماسة  ، عن أبي الخير  ، عن  عقبة بن عامر    - رضي الله عنه - ، عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " كفارة النذر كفارة اليمين   " اهـ ، وظاهره شموله للنذر الذي لا يجب الوفاء به . 

 وقال النووي  في " شرح مسلم     " : اختلف العلماء في المراد به ، فحمله جمهور أصحابنا على نذر اللجاج ،  وهو أن يقول إنسان يريد الامتناع من كلام زيد مثلا : إن كلمت زيدا مثلا ،  فلله علي حجة ، أو غيرها ، فيكلمه فهو بالخيار بين كفارة يمين ، وبين ما  التزمه . هذا هو الصحيح في مذهبنا ، وحمله مالك  وكثيرون أو الأكثرون على النذر المطلق كقوله : علي نذر ، وحمله أحمد  وبعض  أصحابنا على نذر المعصية ، كمن نذر أن يشرب الخمر ، وحمله جماعة من فقهاء  أصحاب الحديث على جميع أنواع النذر ، وقالوا : هو مخير في جميع المنذورات  بين الوفاء بما التزم ، وبين كفارة يمين والله أعلم اهـ كلام النووي    . 

 ولا يخفى بعد القول الأخير لقوله تعالى : وليوفوا نذورهم ، فهو أمر جازم مانع للتخيير بين الإيفاء به ، وبين شيء آخر . 

 والأظهر عندي في معنى الحديث أن من نذر نذرا مطلقا كأن يقول : علي لله نذر ، أنه تلزمه كفارة يمين ، لما رواه  ابن ماجه  ،  والترمذي  وصححه ، عن  عقبة بن عامر  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " كفارة النذر إذا لم يسم كفارة يمين   " ، وروى نحوه أبو داود  ،  وابن ماجه  ، عن  ابن عباس  ، وفي الحديثين بيان المراد بحديث مسلم  ، بأن المراد به : النذر   [ ص:  237 ] المطلق الذي لم يسم صاحبه ما نذره بل أطلقه ، والبيان يجوز بكل ما  يزيد الإيهام ، كما قدمناه مرارا ، والمطلق يحمل على المقيد . 

 ومما يؤيد القول بلزوم الكفارة في نذر اللجاج أن النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - لما حرم شرب العسل على نفسه في قصة ممالأة أزواجه عليه . وأنزل الله  في ذلك : لم تحرم ما أحل الله لك   [ 66 \ 1 ] ، قال الله بعد ذلك : قد فرض الله لكم تحلة أيمانكم   [ 66 \ 2 ] ، فدل ذلك على لزوم كفارة اليمين ، وكذلك قال  ابن عباس  وغيره  : بلزوم كفارة اليمين ، على القول بأنه حرم جاريته ، والأقوال فيمن حرم  زوجته ، أو جاريته ، أو شيئا من الحلال معروفة عند أهل العلم . فغير الزوجة  والأمة لا يحرم بالتحريم قولا واحدا ، والخلاف في لزوم كفارة اليمين ،  وعدم لزومها ، وظاهر الآية لزومها ، وبعض العلماء يقول : لا يلزم فيه شيء ،  وهو مذهبمالك  وأصحابه ،  أما تحريم الرجل امرأته أو جاريته ، ففيه لأهل العلم ما يزيد على ثلاثة  عشر مذهبا معروفة في محلها ، وأجراها على القياس في تحريم الزوجة لزوم  كفارة الظهار ; لأن من قال لامرأته : أنت علي كظهر أمي ، فهو بمثابة ما لو  قال لها : أنت حرام ، والظهار نص الله في كتابه ، على أن فيه كفارته  المنصوصة في سورة " المجادلة " . 

 أما نذر اللجاج فقد قدمنا القول ، بأن فيه كفارة يمين ، والمراد بنذر اللجاج : النذر الذي يراد به الامتناع من أمر لا التقرب إلى الله . 

 قال  ابن قدامة  في  " المغني " : وجملته أنه إذا أخرج النذر مخرج اليمين ، بأن يمنع نفسه أو  غيره به شيئا ، أو يحث به على شيء مثل أن يقول : إن كلمت زيدا ، فلله علي  الحج أو صدقة مالي أو صوم سنة ، فهذا يمين حكمه أنه مخير بين الوفاء بما  حلف عليه ، فلا يلزمه شيء ، وبين أن يحنث فيتخير بين فعل المنذور وبين  كفارة يمين ، ويسمى نذر اللجاج ، والغضب ، ولا يتعين الوفاء به ، ثم قال :  وهذا قول عمر   وابن عباس  ،  وابن عمر  ، وعائشة  ،  وحفصة  ،  وزينب بنت أبي سلمة  ، وبه قال عطاء  ،  وطاوس  ، وعكرمة  ، والقاسم  ، والحسن  ،  وجابر بن زيد  ، والنخعي  ، وقتادة  ، وعبد الله بن شريك  ،  والشافعي  ، والعنبري  ، وإسحاق  ، وأبو عبيد  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وابن المنذر  ، وقال  سعيد بن المسيب    : لا شيء في الحلف بالحج ، وعن  الشعبي  ، والحارث العكلي  ، وحماد  ، والحكم     : لا شيء في الحلف بصدقة ماله ; لأن الكفارة إنما تلزم بالحلف بالله  لحرمة الاسم ، وهذا ما حلف باسم الله ولا يجب ما سماه ; لأنه لم يخرجه مخرج  القربة ، وإنما التزمه على طريق   [ ص: 238 ] العقوبة ، فلم يلزمه . وقال أبو حنيفة  ومالك    : يلزمه الوفاء بنذره ; لأنه نذر فيلزم الوفاء به كنذر البر . وروي نحو ذلك عن  الشعبي    . 

 ولنا ما روى  عمران بن حصين  قال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " لا نذر في غضب وكفارته كفارة يمين   " ، رواه  سعيد بن منصور  ، والجوزجاني  في المترجم . وعن عائشة  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " من حلف بالمشي والهدي ، أو جعل ماله في سبيل الله ، أو في المساكين ، أو في رتاج الكعبة ، فكفارته كفارة يمين   " ، إلى أن قال : وعن أحمد  رواية ثانية : أنه تتعين الكفارة ، ولا يجزئه الوفاء بنذره . وهو قول بعض أصحاب  الشافعي    ; لأنه يمين ، انتهى محل الغرض من " المغني " ، وروى أبو داود  ، عن  سعيد بن المسيب  أن أخوين من الأنصار  كان بينهما ميراث ، فسأل أحدهما صاحبه القسمة فقال : إن عدت تسألني القسمة ، فكل مالي في رتاج الكعبة ، فقال له عمر    : إن الكعبة غنية عن مالك كفر عن يمينك ، وكلم أخاك ، سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول :   " لا يمين عليك ولا نذر في معصية الرب ، ولا في قطيعة رحم ، وفيما لا تملك   " ، اهـ رواه أبو داود  ،  وسعيد بن المسيب    : لم يصح سماعه من عمر    . قاله بعضهم : وعليه فهو من مراسيل سعيد  ، وذكر جماعة أنه ولد لسنتين مضتا من خلافة عمر    - رضي الله عنه - ، وعن أحمد  ما يدل على سماع سعيد  من عمر  ، وأنه قال : إن لم نقبل سعيدا  ، عن عمر  ، فمن يقبل . والظاهر سماعه من عمر  كما صدر بما يدل عليه صاحب " تهذيب التهذيب " ، وعن مالك  وغيره أنه لم يدرك عمر  ، وحديث سعيد  المذكور عن عمر    : إما متصل ، وإما مرسل من مراسيل سعيد  ، وقد قدمنا كلام العلماء فيها . 

 وقال الشوكاني  في " نيل الأوطار " : ولكن  سعيد بن المسيب  لم يسمع من  عمر بن الخطاب  ، فهو منقطع ، وروي نحوه عن عائشة    : أنها سئلت عن رجل جعل ماله في رتاج الكعبة إن كلم ذا قرابة . فقالت : يكفر عن اليمين   . أخرجه مالك  ، والبيهقي  بسند صحيح . وصححه  ابن السكن  اهـ . ولفظ مالك  في " الموطأ " : فقالت عائشة     - رضي الله عنها - : يكفره ما يكفر اليمين ، وليس في " الموطأ " أن  فتواها هذه في نذر لجاج بل الذي فيه : أنها سئلت عن رجل قال : مالي في رتاج  الكعبة وهو بابها وهو براء مكسورة ، فمثناة فوقية بعدها ألف فجيم . 

 وهذا الذي ذكرنا هو : حاصل حجة من قال : إن نذر اللجاج فيه كفارة يمين ،  وهو الأقرب عندي لما ذكرنا ، خلافا لمن قال : لا شيء فيه . وأما نذر المعصية فلا خلاف في   [ ص: 239 ] أنه حرام ، وأن الوفاء به ممنوع ، وإنما الخلاف في لزوم الكفارة به ، فذهب جمهور أهل العلم أنه لا كفارة فيه ، وعن أحمد   والثوري  وإسحاق  ، وبعض الشافعية ، وبعض الحنفية : فيه الكفارة . وذكر الترمذي  اختلاف الصحابة في ذلك ، واحتج من قال : بأنه ليس فيه كفارة بالأحاديث الصحيحة الواردة بأنه : " لا نذر في معصية    " ، ونفي نذر المعصية مطلقا يدل على نفي أثره ، فإذا انتفى النذر من أصله  انتفت كفارته ; لأن التابع ينتفي بانتفاء المتبوع . وإن قلنا : إن الصيغة  في قوله : " لا نذر في معصية    " ، خبر أريد به الإنشاء وهو النهي عن نذر المعصية ، فالنهي يقتضي الفساد  ، وإذا فسد المنذور بالنهي بطل معه تأثيره في الكفارة . قالوا : والأصل  براءة الذمة من الكفارة . قالوا : ومما يؤيد ذلك الأحاديث الواردة بأنه : "  لا نذر إلا فيما ابتغي به وجه الله   " . قال المجد في " المنتقى " : رواه أحمد  ، وأبو داود    . وفي لفظ عند أحمد    : " إنما النذر ما ابتغي به وجه الله   " ، وهو من رواية  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده . وفي إسناده مناقشات تركناها اختصارا ، واحتج من قال : بأن في نذر المعصية كفارة ببعض الأحاديث الواردة بذلك . 

 منها : ما روي عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " لا نذر في معصية وكفارته كفارة يمين " ، قال المجد في " المنتقى " : رواه الخمسة ، واحتج به أحمد  ، وإسحاق    . ومعلوم أن مراده بالخمسة : الإمام أحمد  ، وأصحاب السنن ، ولفظ أبي داود  في هذا الحديث : 

 حدثنا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم أبو معمر  ، ثنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  ، عن يونس  ، عن  الزهري  ، عن أبي سلمة  ، عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " لا نذر في معصية ، وكفارته كفارة يمين   " . 

 حدثنا  ابن السرح  قال : ثنا وهب  عن يونس  ، عن  ابن شهاب  بمعناه . وإسناده قال أبو داود    : سمعت أحمد بن شبويه  ، يقول : قال  ابن المبارك    : يعني في هذا الحديث : حدث أبو سلمة  ، فدل ذلك على أن  الزهري  لم يسمعه من أبي سلمة  ، وقال أحمد بن محمد    : وتصديق ذلك : ما حدثنا أيوب  ، يعني ابن سليمان  ، قال أبو داود    : سمعت  أحمد بن حنبل  يقول : أفسدوا علينا هذا الحديث ، قيل له : وصح إفساده عندك ، وهل رواه غير  ابن أبي أويس  ؟ قال : أيوب  كان أمثل منه ، يعني : أيوب بن سليمان بن بلال  ، وقد رواه أيوب    . 

 حدثنا أحمد بن محمد المروزي  ، ثنا أيوب بن سليمان  ، عن أبي بكر بن أبي أويس  ، عن  سليمان بن بلال  ، عن ابن أبي عتيق   وموسى بن عقبة  ، عن  ابن شهاب  ، عن سليمان بن   [ ص: 240 ] أرقم  أن  يحيى بن أبي كثير  أخبره ، عن أبي سلمة  عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - قالت : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا نذر في معصية وكفارته كفارة يمين   " ، قال أحمد بن محمد المروزي    : إنما الحديث حديث علي بن المبارك  ، عن  يحيى بن أبي كثير  ، عن محمد بن الزبير  ، عن أبيه ، عن  عمران بن حصين  ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أراد أن سليمان بن أرقم  وهم فيه ، وحمله عنه  الزهري  ، وأرسله عن أبي سلمة  ، عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها . قال أبو داود    : روى بقية عن  الأوزاعي  ، عن يحيى  ، عن محمد بن الزبير  بإسناد علي بن المبارك  مثله اهـ من سنن أبي داود  بلفظه . وفيه سوء ظن كثير  بالزهري  ، وهو أنه حذف من إسناد الحديث واسطتين : وهما سليمان بن أرقم  ،  ويحيى بن أبي كثير  ، وأرسله عن أبي سلمة  وكذلك قال الترمذي  بعد إخراجه لحديث عائشة  المذكور ، لا يصح ; لأن  الزهري  لم يسمع هذا الحديث من أبي سلمة  ، ومما يقوي سوء الظن المذكور  بالزهري  أن سليمان بن أرقم  الذي  حذفه من الإسناد متروك لا يحتج بحديثه ، فحذف المتروك . ورواية حديثه عمن  فوقه من العدول من تدليس التسوية ، وهو شر أنواع التدليس وأقبحها ، ولا شك  أن هذا النوع من التدليس قادح فيمن تعمده . وما ذكره بعضهم : من أن  الثوري   والأعمش  كانا  يفعلان هذا النوع من التدليس مجاب عنه بأنهما لا يدلسان إلا عمن هو ثقة  عندهما . وإن كان ضعيفا عند غيرهما . ومن المستبعد أن يكون  الزهري  يحسن الظن بسليمان بن أرقم  مع اتفاق الحفاظ على عدم الاحتجاج به . 

 والحاصل أن لزوم الكفارة في نذر المعصية ، جاءت فيه أحاديث متعددة ، لا يخلو شيء منها من كلام . وقد يقوي بعضها بعضا . 

 وقال الشوكاني    : قال النووي  في " الروضة " : حديث " لا نذر في معصية ، وكفارته كفارة يمين   " ، ضعيف باتفاق المحدثين . قال الحافظ : قلت : قد صححه  الطحاوي  ،  وأبو علي بن السكن  ،  فأين الاتفاق . انتهى منه . وقد تركنا تتبع الأحاديث الواردة فيه ،  ومناقشتها اختصارا . والأحوط لزوم الكفارة ; لأن الأمر مقدم على الإباحة  كما تقرر في الأصول للاحتياط في الخروج من عهدة الطلب . فمن أخرج كفارة عن  نذر المعصية ، فقد برئ من المطالبة بها باتفاق الجميع ، ومن لم يخرجها بقي  مطالبا بها على قول أحمد  ، ومن ذكرنا معه . 
الفرع الثالث : اعلم أن من نذر شيئا من الطاعة لا يقدر عليه لا يلزمه الوفاء به ، لعجزه عنه . 

 [ ص: 241 ] واختلف  فيما يلزمه في ذلك المعجوز عنه ، فلو نذر مثلا أن يحج ، أو يعتمر ماشيا  على رجليه ، وهو عاجز عن المشي : جاز له الركوب لعجزه عن المشي ، وإن قدر  على المشي : لزمه . 

 وفي حالة ركوبه عند العجز ، اختلف العلماء فيما يلزمه ، فقال بعضهم : لا شيء عليه ; لأنه عاجز ، والله يقول : لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها    [ 2 \ 286 ] ، فقد عجز عما نذر ولا يلزمه شيء غير ما نذر . وقال بعضهم :  تلزمه كفارة يمين . وقال بعضهم : يلزمه صوم ثلاثة أيام . وقال بعضهم :  تلزمه بدنة . وقال بعضهم : يلزمه هدي . 

 قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وجملته أن من نذر المشي إلى بيت الله الحرام ، لزمه الوفاء بنذره . وبهذا قال مالك  ،  والأوزاعي  ،  والشافعي  ، وأبو عبيد  ، وابن المنذر  ، ولا نعلم فيه خلافا ، وذلك لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " لا تشد الرحال إلا إلى ثلاثة مساجد : المسجد الحرام  ، ومسجدي هذا ، والمسجد الأقصى    " . ولا يجزئه المشي إلا في الحج أو العمرة . وبه يقول  الشافعي     . ولا أعلم فيه خلافا ، وذلك لأن المشي المعهود في الشرع : هو المشي في  حج أو عمرة ، فإذا أطلق الناذر حمل على المعهود الشرعي . ويلزمه المشي فيه  لنذره ، فإن عجز عن المشي ركب ، وعليه كفارة يمين ، وعن أحمد  رواية أخرى : أنه يلزمه دم ، وهو قول  الشافعي    . وأفتى به عطاء  لما روى  ابن عباس  أن أخت  عقبة بن عامر  نذرت المشي إلى بيت الله الحرام  ، فأمرها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن تركب ، وتهدي هديا   . رواه أبو داود  ، وفيه ضعف ; ولأنه أخل بواجب في الإحرام فلزمه هدي ، كتارك الإحرام من الميقات . وعن  ابن عمر  وابن الزبير  قالا : يحج من قابل ، بل ويركب ما مشى ، ويمشي ما ركب ونحوه   . قال  ابن عباس  وزاد ، فقال : ويهدي ، وعن الحسن  مثل الأقوال الثلاثة ، وعن النخعي  روايتان : إحداهما : كقول  ابن عمر  ، والثانية : كقول  ابن عباس  ، وهذا قول مالك    . وقال أبو حنيفة    : عليه هدي سواء عجز عن المشي ، أو قدر عليه . وأقل الهدي : شاة ، وقال  الشافعي    : لا يلزمه مع العجز كفارة بحال ، إلا أن يكون النذر مشيا إلى بيت الله الحرام  ، فهل يلزمه هدي ؟ فيه قولان . وأما غيره فلا يلزمه مع العجز شيء ، انتهى محل الغرض من " المغني " . 

 وإذا علمت أقوال أهل العلم فيما يلزم من نذر شيئا ، وعجز عنه ،  فهذه أدلة أقوالهم نقلناها ملخصة بواسطة نقل المجد في " المنتقى " ; لأنه  جمعها في محل واحد . أما من قال : تلزمه كفارة يمين فقد احتج بما رواه أبو داود  ،  وابن ماجه  ، عن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله   [ ص: 242 ] عنهما - عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : " من نذر نذرا ولم يسمه ، فكفارته كفارة يمين ، ومن نذر نذرا لم يطقه فكفارته كفارة يمين   " اهـ . 

 قال الحافظ في " بلوغ المرام " : في حديث  ابن عباس    : هذا إسناده صحيح ، إلا أن الحفاظ رجحوا وقفه ، اهـ . كما تقدمت الإشارة إليه . 

 ومن أدلة أهل هذا القول ما رواه كريب  ، عن  ابن عباس  قال : جاءت  امرأة إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقالت : يا رسول الله ، إن أختي  نذرت أن تحج ماشية فقال : " إن الله لا يصنع بشقاء أختك شيئا ; لتخرج راكبة  ولتكفر عن يمينها   " ، رواه أحمد  ، وأبو داود  ، وقال في " نيل الأوطار " : في هذا الحديث سكت عنه أبو داود  ، والمنذري  ، ورجاله رجال الصحيح . والظاهر المتبادر أن المراد بالتكفير عن اليمين : هو كفارة اليمين المعروفة ، ولقد صدق الشوكاني  في أن رجال حديث أبي داود  المذكور رجال الصحيح ; لأن أبا داود  قال : حدثنا  حجاج بن أبي يعقوب  ، ثنا أبو النضر  ، ثنا شريك  ، عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن مولى آل طلحة  ، عن كريب  ، عن  ابن عباس  إلى آخر الحديث المذكور بمتنه ، فطبقة إسناده الأولى حجاج بن أبي يعقوب ، وهو حجاج بن الشاعر  الذي أكثر مسلم  في صحيحه من الإخراج له ، وهو ثقة حافظ ، وطبقته الثانية : أبو النضر ، وهو هاشم بن القاسم بن مقسم الليثي البغدادي  خراساني الأصل ، ولقبه قيصر  ، وهو ثقة ثبت ، أخرج له الجميع . وطبقته الثالثة هي : شريك ، وهو ابن عبد الله بن أبي شريك النخعي ، أبو عبد الله الكوفي القاضي    . أخرج له  البخاري  تعليقا ، وهو من رجال مسلم    . وظاهر كلام ابن حجر  في " تهذيب التهذيب " أن مسلما  إنما أخرج له في المتابعات ، وكلام أهل العلم فيه كثير بين مثن وذاكر غير ذلك ، وطبقته الرابعة : محمد بن عبد الرحمن مولى آل طلحة  ، وهو من رجال مسلم  ، وهو ثقة . وطبقته الخامسة : كريب بن أبي مسلم الهاشمي ، مولى ابن عباس  ومعلوم أنه ثقة ، وأنه أخرج له الجميع . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (373)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 243 إلى صـ 250
*
*
*
*
 هذا هو حاصل حجة من قال : إن على من نذر نذرا ، ولم يطقه كفارة يمين ، وأما الذين قالوا : عليه صيام ثلاثة أيام ، فقد احتجوا بما رواه أحمد  ، وأصحاب السنن عن  عقبة بن عامر    - رضي الله عنه - أن  أخته نذرت أن تمشي حافية ، غير مختمرة ، فسأل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  فقال : " إن الله لا يصنع بشقاء أختك شيئا ، مرها فلتختمر ولتركب ولتصم  ثلاثة أيام   " ، اهـ بواسطة نقل المجد في " المنتقى " . قال الشوكاني  في هذا الحديث : حسنه   [ ص: 243 ] الترمذي  ولكن في إسناده عبيد الله بن زحر  ، وقد تكلم فيه غير واحد من الأئمة ، انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : ظاهر كلام أبي داود  في عبيد الله بن زحر  المذكور : أنه ثقة عنده ; لأنه ذكر تزكيته عن  يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري  ، ولم يتعقب ذلك بشيء . 

 فقد قال أبو داود  في هذا الحديث : حدثنا مسدد  ، ثنا  يحيى بن سعيد القطان  قال : أخبرني  يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري  ، أخبرني عبيد الله بن زحر  أن أبا سعيد  أخبره أن عبد الله بن مالك  أخبره أن  عقبة بن عامر  أخبره : أنه سأل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، عن أخت له نذرت أن تحج حافية غير مختمرة ، فقال : " مرها فلتختمر ولتركب ولتصم ثلاثة أيام   " . 

 حدثنا مخلد بن خالد  ، ثنا عبد الرزاق  ، ثنا  ابن جريج  قال : كتبت إلى  يحيى بن سعيد  ، أخبرني عبيد الله بن زحر  ، مولى لبني ضمرة  ، وكان أيما رجل أن أبا سعيد الرعيني  ، أخبره بإسناد يحيى  ، ومعناه ، اهـ من سنن أبي داود  ، فكتابة  يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري  إلى  ابن جريج  في ابن زحر  المذكور  . وكان أيما رجل فيه أعظم تزكية ; لأن قولهم فكان أيما رجل يدل على أنه من  أفاضل الرجال والتفضيل في هذا المقام ، إنما هو في الثقة والعدالة ، كما  ترى ومن هذا القبيل قول الراعي : 
**فأومأت إيماء خفيا لحبتر فلله عينا حبتر أيما فتى* *وقال ابن حجر  في " التقريب " ، في ابن زحر  المذكور : صدوق يخطئ ، وكلام أئمة الحديث فيه كثير منهم : المثني ، ومنهم القادح . 

 وحجة من قال إن عليه بدنة : هي ما رواه عكرمة  ، عن  ابن عباس  أن  عقبة بن عامر  سأل  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : إن أخته نذرت أن تمشي إلى البيت وشكا  إليه ضعفها ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن الله غني عن نذر  أختك فلتركب ولتهد بدنة   " ، رواه أحمد  ، وأبو داود    . وقال الشوكاني  في هذا الحديث : سكت عنه أبو داود  والمنذري  ، ورجاله رجال الصحيح : قال الحافظ في " التلخيص " : إسناده صحيح . 

 وحجة من قال : إن عليه هديا هي : ما رواه أبو داود  ، حدثنا  محمد بن المثنى  ، ثنا أبو الوليد  ، ثنا همام  ، عن قتادة  ، عن عكرمة  ، عن  ابن عباس  أن أخت  عقبة بن عامر  نذرت أن تمشي إلى البيت ، فأمرها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن تركب وتهدي هديا   . وقال الشوكاني  في   [ ص: 244 ] هذا الحديث : سكت عنه أبو داود  والمنذري  ، ولزوم الهدي المذكور مروي عن مالك  في " الموطأ " وفسر الهدي : ببدنة ، أو بقرة ، أو شاة ، إن لم تجد غيرها . 

 هذا هو حاصل أدلة أقوال أهل العلم : فيما يلزم من نذر شيئا ، وعجز عن فعله   . والقول بالهدي والقول بالبدنة ، يمكن الجمع بينهما ; لأن البدنة هدي ، والخاص يقضي على العام . 

 وقد ذكرنا كلام الناس في أسانيد الأحاديث الواردة في ذلك ، وأحوطها فيمن  عجز عن المشي ، الذي نذره في الحج : البدنة ; لأنها أعظم ما قيل في ذلك ،  وليس من المستبعد ، أن تلزم البدنة ، وأنه يجزئ الهدي والصوم وكفارة اليمين  ; لأن كل الأحاديث الواردة بذلك ليس فيها التصريح بنفي إجزاء شيء آخر .  فحديث لزوم كفارة اليمين لم يصرح بعدم إجزاء البدنة ، وحديث الهدي لم يصرح  بعدم إجزاء الصوم مثلا وهكذا . 

 وقد عرفت أقوال أهل العلم في ذلك مع أن الأحاديث لا يخلو شيء منها من كلام  . وظاهر النصوص العامة : أنه لا شيء عليه ; لأن الله يقول : لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها   [ 2 \ 286 ] ، ويقول : فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم   [ 64 \ 16 ] ، ويقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إذا أمرتكم بشيء فأتوا منه ما استطعتم   " وقد ثبت في صحيح مسلم  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما قرأ : ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا الآية [ 2 \ 286 ] قال الله : قد فعلت   " . وفي رواية : نعم ، ويدخل في حكم ذلك قوله تعالى : ربنا ولا تحملنا ما لا طاقة لنا به   . 

 الآية [ 2 \ 286 ] .
الفرع الرابع : في حكم الإقدام على النذر ، مع تعريفه لغة وشرعا   . 

 اعلم أن الأحاديث الصحيحة دلت على أن النذر لا ينبغي ، وأنه منهي عنه ، ولكن إذا وقع وجب الوفاء به ، إن كان قربة كما تقدم . 

 قال  البخاري    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثنا  يحيى بن صالح  ، حدثنا  فليح بن سليمان  ، حدثنا  سعيد بن الحارث    : أنه سمع  ابن عمر     - رضي الله عنهما - يقول : أولم ينهوا عن النذر ، إن النبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - قال : " إن النذر لا يقدم شيئا ولا يؤخر شيئا ، وإنما يستخرج  بالنذر من البخيل   " . وفي  البخاري  ، عن  ابن عمر  قال : نهى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن النذر فقال : " إنه لا يرد شيئا ولكنه يستخرج به من البخيل   " . وفي لفظ  للبخاري  من حديث  أبي هريرة  قال : قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا يأتي ابن آدم  النذر  بشيء لم أكن قدرته ، ولكن يلقيه النذر إلى القدر قد قدر له ; فيستخرج الله  به من البخيل فيؤتي عليه ما لم يكن يؤتي عليه من   [ ص: 245 ] قبل   " ، اهـ من صحيح  البخاري  ، وهو صريح في النهي عن النذر ، وأنه ليس ابتداء فعله من الطاعات المرغب فيها . 

 وقال  مسلم بن الحجاج    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : وحدثني  زهير بن حرب  ، وإسحاق بن إبراهيم  ، قال إسحاق    : أخبرنا ، وقال زهير    : حدثنا جرير  ، عن منصور  ، عن عبد الله بن مرة  ، عن عبد الله بن عمر  قال : أخذ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوما ينهانا عن النذر ويقول : " إنه لا يرد شيئا وإنما يستخرج به من الشحيح   " . وفي لفظ لمسلم  ، عن  ابن عمر  ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : " النذر لا يقدم شيئا ولا يؤخره ، وإنما يستخرج به من البخيل   " . وفي لفظ لمسلم  عن  ابن عمر  ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أنه نهى عن النذر ، وقال : " إنه لا يأتي بخير وإنما يستخرج به من البخيل   " . 

 وقال مسلم  في صحيحه أيضا : وحدثنا  قتيبة بن سعيد  ، حدثنا  عبد العزيز يعني : الدراوردي  ، عن العلاء  ، عن أبيه ، عن  أبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " لا تنذروا ، فإن النذر لا يغني من القدر شيئا ، وإنما يستخرج به من البخيل   " . وفي لفظ لمسلم  ، عن  أبي هريرة  ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه نهى عن النذر ، وقال : " إنه لا يرد من القدر ، وإنما يستخرج به من البخيل   " . وفي لفظ لمسلم  ، عن  أبي هريرة  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " إن النذر لا يقرب من ابن آدم  شيئا لم يكن الله قدره له ، ولكن النذر يوافق القدر فيخرج بذلك من البخيل ما لم يكن البخيل يريد أن يخرج   " ، انتهى من صحيح مسلم    . 

 وهذا الذي ذكرنا من حديث الشيخين ، عن  ابن عمر   وأبي هريرة     : فيه الدلالة الصريحة على النهي عن الإقدام على النذر ، وأنه لا يأتي  بخير ، وإنما يستخرج به من البخيل . وفي الأحاديث المذكورة إشكال معروف ;  لأنه قد دل القرآن على الثناء على الذين يوفون بالنذر ، وأنه من أسباب دخول  الجنة كقوله تعالى : إن الأبرار يشربون من كأس كان مزاجها كافورا عينا يشرب بها عباد الله يفجرونها تفجيرا يوفون بالنذر ويخافون يوما كان شره مستطيرا   [ 76 \ 5 - 7 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وما أنفقتم من نفقة أو نذرتم من نذر فإن الله يعلمه   [ 2 \ 27 ] ، وقد دل الكتاب والسنة على وجوب الوفاء بنذر الطاعة كقوله تعالى في هذه الآية التي نحن بصددها : ثم ليقضوا تفثهم وليوفوا نذورهم الآية [ 22 \ 29 ] وكقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من نذر أن يطيع الله فليطعه   " ، ويؤيد ذلك ما ثبت في الصحيح ، من ذم الذين لم يوفوا بنذورهم . 

 [ ص: 246 ] قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : حدثنا مسدد  ، عن يحيى  ، عن شعبة    : حدثني  أبو جمرة  ، حدثنا زهدم بن مضرب  ، قال : سمعت  عمران بن حصين    - رضي الله عنهما - يحدث عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " خيركم قرني ، ثم الذين يلونهم " قال عمران     : لا أدري ذكر ثنتين أو ثلاثا بعد قرنه : " ثم يجيء قوم ينذرون ولا يوفون  ، ويخونون ولا يؤتمنون ، ويشهدون ولا يستشهدون ، ويظهر فيهم السمن   " ، اهـ من صحيح  البخاري    . وهو ظاهر جدا في إثم الذين لا يوفون بنذرهم ، وأنهم كالذين يخونون ، ولا يؤتمنون . وهذا الحديث أخرجه أيضا مسلم  في صحيحه ، عن  عمران بن حصين    . وقال النووي  في شرحه لحديث عمران  هذا : فيه وجوب الوفاء بالنذر ، وهو واجب بلا خلاف ، وإن كان ابتداء النذر منهيا عنه : كما سبق في بابه ، انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 ولأجل هذا الإشكال المذكور اختلف العلماء في حكم الإقدام على النذر ، فذهب المالكية : إلى جواز نذر المندوبات إلا الذي يتكرر دائما كصوم يوم من كل أسبوع فهو مكروه عندهم ، وذهب أكثر الشافعية : إلى أنه مكروه ، ونقله بعضهم عن نص  الشافعي  للأحاديث الدالة على النهي عنه . ونقل نحوه عن المالكية أيضا ، وجزم به عنهم ابن دقيق العيد    . وأشار ابن العربي  إلى  الخلاف عنهم ، والجزم عن الشافعية بالكراهة . وجزم الحنابلة بالكراهة ،  وعندهم رواية في أنها كراهة تحريم ، وتوقف بعضهم في صحتها ، وكراهته مروية  عن بعض الصحابة . اهـ بواسطة نقل ابن حجر  في " الفتح " . وجزم صاحب " المغني " : بأن النهي عنه نهي كراهة . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الظاهر لي في طريق إزالة هذا الإشكال ، الذي لا ينبغي العدول عنه أن نذر القربة على نوعين . 

 أحدهما : معلق على حصول نفع كقوله : إن شفى الله مريضي ، فعلي لله نذر كذا  ، أو إن نجاني الله من الأمر الفلاني المخوف ، فعلي لله نذر كذا ، ونحو  ذلك . 

 والثاني : ليس معلقا على نفع للناذر ، كأن يتقرب إلى الله تقربا خالصا  بنذر كذا من أنواع الطاعة ، وأن النهي إنما هو في القسم الأول ; لأن النذر  فيه لم يقع خالصا للتقرب إلى الله ، بل بشرط حصول نفع للناذر وذلك النفع  الذي يحاوله الناذر هو الذي دلت الأحاديث على أن القدر فيه غالب على النذر  وأن النذر لا يرد فيه شيئا من القدر . 

 أما القسم الثاني : وهو نذر القربة الخالص من اشتراط النفع في النذر ، فهو الذي فيه   [ ص: 247 ] الترغيب والثناء على الموفين به المقتضي أنه من الأفعال الطيبة ، وهذا التفصيل قالت به جماعة من أهل العلم . 

 وإنما قلنا : إنه لا ينبغي العدول عنه لأمرين : 

 الأول أن نفس الأحاديث الواردة في ذلك فيها قرينة واضحة ، دالة عليه ، وهو  ما تكرر فيها من أن النذر لا يرد شيئا من القدر ، ولا يقدم شيئا ، ولا  يؤخر شيئا ونحو ذلك . فكونه لا يرد شيئا من القدر قرينة واضحة على أن  الناذر أراد بالنذر جلب نفع عاجل ، أو دفع ضر عاجل فبين - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - أن ما قضى الله به في ذلك واقع لا محالة ، وأن نذر الناذر لا يرد  شيئا كتبه الله عليه ، ولكنه إن قدر الله ما كان يريده الناذر بنذره ، فإنه  يستخرج بذلك من البخيل الشيء الذي نذر وهذا واضح جدا كما ذكرنا . 

 الثاني أن الجمع واجب إذا أمكن وهذا جمع ممكن بين الأدلة واضح تنتظم به  الأدلة ، ولا يكون بينها خلاف ، ويؤيده أن الناذر الجاهل ، قد يظن أن النذر  قد يرد عنه ما كتبه الله عليه . هذا هو الظاهر في حل هذا الإشكال . وقد  قال به غير واحد . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 تنبيه 

 فإن قيل : إن النذر المعلق كقوله  : إن شفى الله مريضي أو نجاني من كذا فلله علي نذر كذا ، قد ذكرتم أنه هو  المنهي عنه ، وإذا تقرر أنه منهي عنه لم يكن من جنس القربة ، فكيف يجب  الوفاء بمنهي عنه . 

 والجواب أن النص الصحيح دل على هذا ، فدل على النهي عنه أولا ، كما ذكرنا  الأحاديث الدالة على ذلك ، ودل على لزوم الوفاء به بعد الوقوع ، فقوله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " وإنما يستخرج به من البخيل    " نص صريح في أن البخيل يلزمه إخراج ما نذر إخراجه ، وهو المصرح بالنهي  عنه أولا ، ولا غرابة في هذا ; لأن الواحد بالشخص قد يكون له جهتان .  فالنذر المنذور له جهة هو منهي عنه من أجلها ابتداء ، وهي شرط حصول النفع  فيه ، وله جهة أخرى هو قربة بالنظر إليها ، وهو إخراج المنذور تقربا لله  وصرفه في طاعة الله ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 واعلم أن النذر في اللغة النحب وهو ما يجعله الإنسان نحبا واجبا عليه قضاؤه ، ومنه قول لبيد    :   [ ص: 248 ] 
**ألا تسألان المرء ماذا يحاول أنحب فيقضى أم ضلال وباطل* *

 وحاصله : أنه إلزام الإنسان نفسه بشيء لم يكن لازما لها ، فيجعله واجبا  عليها وهو في اصطلاح الشرع : التزام المكلف قربة لم تكن واجبة عليه . وقال ابن الأثير  في  " النهاية " : يقال : نذرت أنذر وأنذر نذرا إذا أوجبت على نفسي شيئا تبرعا  من عبادة أو صدقة أو غير ذلك . وقد تكرر في أحاديثه ذكر النهي عنه وهو  تأكيد لأمره وتحذير عن التهاون به بعد إيجابه ، ولو كان معناه الزجر عنه  حتى لا يفعل لكان في ذلك إبطال حكمه ، وإسقاط لزوم الوفاء به إذ كان بالنهي  يصير معصية . فلا يلزم ، وإنما وجه الحديث أنه قد أعلمهم أن ذلك أمر لا  يجر لهم في العاجل نفعا ، ولا يصرف عنهم ضرا ، ولا يرد قضاء . فقال : لا  تنذروا على أنكم قد تدركون بالنذر شيئا لم يقدره الله لكم ، أو تصرفون به  عنكم ما جرى به القضاء عليكم ، فإذا نذرتم ولم تعتقدوا هذا فأخرجوا عنه  بالوفاء ، فإن الذي نذرتموه لازم لكم ، اهـ الغرض من كلام ابن الأثير    . وقد قاله غيره ، ولا يساعد عليه ظواهر الأحاديث . 

 فالظاهر أن الأرجح الذي لا ينبغي العدول عنه هو ما قدمنا من الجمع ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 واعلم أن تعريف المالكية للنذر شرعا : بأنه التزام مسلم مكلف ، ولو غضبان إلى آخره فيه أمران : 

 الأول أن اشتراط الإسلام في النذر فيه  نظر ; لأن ما نذره الكافر من فعل الطاعات قد ينعقد نذره له بدليل أنه  يفعله إذا أسلم بعد ذلك ، ولو كان لغوا غير منعقد ، لما كان له أثر بعد  الإسلام . 

 قال  البخاري    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثنا عبد الله ، أخبرنا  عبيد الله بن عمر  ، عن نافع  ، عن  ابن عمر  أن عمر  قال : يا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إني نذرت في الجاهلية أن أعتكف ليلة في المسجد الحرام قال : " أوف بنذرك   " ، انتهى منه . فقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لعمر  في هذا الحديث الصحيح : " أوف بنذرك    " مع أنه نذره في الجاهلية صريح في ذلك كما ترى ، ولا التفات إلى ما أوله  به بعض العلماء من المالكية وغيرهم . وقول المالكية في تعريف النذر ، ولو  غضبان لا يخفى أن العلماء مختلفون في نذر الغضبان ، هل يلزم فيه ما نذر أو هو من نوع اللجاج تلزم فيه كفارة يمين كما أوضحنا حكمه سابقا . 

 الفرع الخامس : اعلم أنه قد دل الحديث على أن من نذر أن ينحر تقربا لله في محل   [ ص: 249 ] معين ،  فلا بأس بإيفائه بنذره ، بأن ينحر في ذلك المحل المعين ، إذا لم يتقدم  عليه أنه كان به وثن يعبد ، أو عيد من أعياد الجاهلية . ومفهومه أنه إن كان  قد سبق أن فيه وثنا يعبد ، أو عيدا من أعياد الجاهلية : أنه لا يجوز النحر  فيه . 

 قال أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا  داود بن رشيد  ، ثنا  شعيب بن إسحاق  ، عن  الأوزاعي  ، عن  يحيى بن أبي كثير  قال : حدثني  أبو قلابة  ، قال : حدثني ثابت بن الضحاك  ، قال : نذر رجل على عهد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن ينحر إبلا ببوانة  ، فأتى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : إني نذرت أن أنحر إبلا ببوانة  فقال  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " هل كان فيها وثن من أوثان الجاهلية يعبد  ؟ قالوا : لا ، قال : " هل كان فيها عيد من أعيادهم ؟ " قالوا : لا ، قال  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أوف بنذرك ، فإنه لا وفاء لنذر في  معصية ، ولا فيما لا يملك ابن آدم    " انتهى منه . 

 وفيه الدلالة الظاهرة على أن النحر بموضع كان فيه وثن يعبد أو عيد من  أعياد الجاهلية من معصية الله تعالى ، وأنه لا يجوز بحال ، والعلم عند الله  تعالى . وإسناد الحديث صحيح .
الفرع السادس : اعلم أن الأحاديث الصحيحة دلت على أن من مات وعليه نذر أنه يقضى عنه ، وسنقتصر هنا على قليل منها اختصارا لصحته ، وثبوته . 

 قال  البخاري    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثنا أبو اليمان  ، أخبرنا شعيب  ، عن  الزهري  ، قال : أخبرني  عبيد الله بن عبد الله  أن  عبد الله بن عباس  أخبره : " أن  سعد بن عبادة الأنصاري  استفتى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في نذر كان على أمه ، فتوفيت قبل أن تقضيه ، فأفتاه أن يقضيه عنها فكانت سنة بعد   " اهـ من صحيح  البخاري    . 

 وقد قدمنا بعض الأحاديث الدالة على ذلك فيمن مات وعليه نذر الحج ، أنه  يقضى عنه كما تقدم إيضاحه ، والأحاديث في هذا الباب كثيرة معروفة . 

 تنبيه 

 اعلم أن  ابن عمر   وابن عباس  أفتيا بقضاء الصلاة المنذورة عن الميت إذا مات ولم يصل ما نذر . قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : باب من مات وعليه نذر ، وأمر  ابن عمر  امرأة جعلت أمها على نفسها صلاة بقباء فقال : صلي عنها   . وقال  ابن عباس  نحوه ، اهـ من  البخاري    . وفي " الموطأ " عن مالك  ، عن  عبد الله بن أبي بكر  عن عمته : أنها حدثته ، عن جدته أنها كانت جعلت على نفسها مشيا إلى مسجد قباء  ، فماتت ولم تقضه ، فأفتى   [ ص: 250 ]  عبد الله بن عباس  ابنتها أن تمشي عنها   . قال يحيى    : وسمعت مالكا  يقول : لا يمشي أحد عن أحد ، اهـ من " الموطأ " . وقال الزرقاني  ، في شرحه : قال ابن القاسم    : أنكر مالك  الأحاديث في المشي إلى قباء  ، ولم يعرف المشي إلا إلى مكة  خاصة . قال  ابن عبد البر  يعني : لا يعرف إيجاب المشي للحالف والناذر . وأما المتطوع ، فقد روى مالك  فيما مر أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يأتي قباء  راكبا وماشيا ، وأن إتيانه مرغب فيه . اهـ فيه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي عليه جمهور أهل العلم ، وحكى  ابن بطال  الإجماع  عليه أنه لا يصلي أحد عن أحد ، أما الصوم والحج عن الميت فقد قدمنا  مشروعيتهما . وإن خالف جل أهل العلم في الصوم عن الميت ، والعلم عند الله  تعالى . وفي " الموطأ " عن مالك  ، بعد أن ذكر حديث : " من نذر أن يطيع الله فليطعه ، ومن نذر أن يعصي الله فلا يعصه   " قال يحيى    : وسمعت مالكا  يقول : معنى قول رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " ومن نذر أن يعصي الله فلا يعصه   " أن ينذر الرجل أن يمشي إلى الشام  ، أو إلى مصر  ، أو إلى الربذة  ،  أو ما أشبه ذلك مما ليس لله بطاعة ، إن كلم فلانا أو ما أشبه ذلك فليس  عليه في شيء من ذلك شيء إن هو كلمه ، أو حنث بما حلف عليه ; لأنه ليس لله  في هذه الأشياء طاعة . وإنما يوفى لله بما له فيه طاعة ، اهـ . من " الموطأ  " .
الفرع السابع : الأظهر عندي أن من نذر جميع ماله لله ليصرف في سبيل الله ، أنه يكفيه الثلث ولا يلزمه صرف الجميع ، وهذا قول مالك  وأصحابه وأحمد  وأصحابه ،  والزهري     . وفي هذه المسألة للعلماء عشرة مذاهب أظهرها عندنا : هو ما ذكرنا ،  ويليه في الظهور عندنا قول من قال : يلزمه صرفه كله ، وهو مروي عن  الشافعي  والنخعي  ، وعن أحمد  رواية أخرى أن عليه كفارة يمين ، وعن ربيعة  تلزمه الصدقة بقدر الزكاة ، وعن  جابر بن زيد  ، وقتادة    : إن كان كثيرا وهو ألفان تصدق بعشره ، وإن كان متوسطا وهو ألف تصدق بسبعه ، وإن كان قليلا ، وهو خمسمائة تصدق بخمسه ، وعن أبي حنيفة    : يتصدق بالمال الزكوي كله ، وعنه في غيره روايتان . 

 إحداهما : يتصدق به . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (374)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 251 إلى صـ 258
*
*
*
*
 والثانية : لا يلزم منه شيء ، وعن النخعي  ، والبتي  ،  والشافعي    : يتصدق بماله كله ، وعن الليث    : إن كان مليا لزمه ، وإن كان فقيرا فعليه كفارة يمين ، ووافقه ابن وهب  ، وزاد : وإن كان متوسطا يخرج قدر زكاة ماله وهذا مروي أيضا عن أبي حنيفة  ، وهو قول ربيعة  كما تقدم . وعن  الشعبي    : لا يلزم شيء أصلا ، وقيل : يلزم الكل إلا في نذر اللجاج ، فكفارة   [ ص: 251 ] يمين ، وعن  سحنون    : يلزمه إخراج ما لا يضر به . وعن  الثوري   والأوزاعي  وجماعة : يلزمه كفارة يمين بغير تفصيل . 

 وإذا علمت أقوال أهل العلم في هذه المسألة : 

 فاعلم : أن أكثرها لا يعتضد بدليل ، والذي يعتضد بالدليل منها ثلاثة مذاهب : 

 الأول : هو ما قدمنا أنه أظهرها عندنا ، وهو الاكتفاء بالثلث . 

 والثاني : لزوم الصدقة بالمال كله . 

 والثالث : قول  سحنون     : أنه يلزمه إخراج ما لا يضر به ، أما الاكتفاء بالثلث الذي هو أقربها  عندنا فقد يستدل له ببعض الأحاديث الصحيحة التي فيها النهي عن التصدق  بالمال كله ، وفيها أن الثلث كثير . 

 قال  البخاري    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : باب إذا أهدى ماله على وجه النذر ، والتوبة : حدثنا أحمد بن صالح  ، حدثنا ابن وهب  أخبرني يونس  ، عن  ابن شهاب  ، أخبرني عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله  عن عبد الله بن كعب بن مالك  ، وكان قائد كعب  من بنيه حين عمي ، قال : سمعت  كعب بن مالك  يقول في حديثه : وعلى الثلاثة الذين خلفوا   [ 9 \ 118 ] فقال في آخر حديثه : إن من توبتي أن أنخلع من مالي صدقة إلى الله ورسوله ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أمسك عليك بعض مالك فهو خير لك   " اهـ . 

 فظاهر هذا الحديث الصحيح : أن كعبا  غير  مستشير بل مريد التجرد من جميع ماله على وجه النذر والتوبة ، كما في ترجمة  الحديث ، وقد أمره - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأن يمسك بعض ماله ، وصرح له  بأن ذلك خير له ، وقد جاء في بعض الروايات أنه فسر ذلك البعض الذي يمسكه  بالثلثين ، وأنه يتصدق بالثلث ، وقال ابن حجر  في شرح هذا الحديث قوله : " أمسك عليك بعض مالك فهو خير لك   " زاد أبو داود  عن أحمد بن صالح  بهذا السند ، فقلت : إني أمسك سهمي الذي بخيبر  ، وهو عند المصنف من وجه آخر عن  ابن شهاب  ، ووقع في رواية  ابن إسحاق  عن  الزهري  بهذا السند ، عند أبي داود    : " إن  من توبتي أن أخرج من مالي كله لله ورسوله صدقة قال : لا ، قلت : فنصفه ؟  قال : لا ، قلت : فثلثه ؟ قال : نعم ، قلت : فإني سأمسك سهمي في خيبر    " . 

 واعلم أن  ابن إسحاق  في حديثه هذا عند أبي داود  ، صرح بالتحديث عن  الزهري  ، فأمن تدليسه ثم قال ابن حجر    : وأخرج من طريق  ابن عيينة  ، عن  الزهري  ، عن ابن   [ ص: 252 ] كعب بن مالك  ، عن أبيه أنه قال للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وذكر الحديث وفيه : وإني أنخلع من مالي كله صدقة ، قال : " يجزئ عنك الثلث   " وفي حديث أبي لبابة  ، عند أحمد  وأبي داود  مثله اهـ محل الغرض من فتح الباري . 

 وقد رأيت الروايات المصرحة بأنه يجزئه الثلث عن جميع المال ، وظاهر الحديث  أنه جازم غير مستشير فمن زعم من أهل العلم أنه مستشير فهو مخالف لظاهر  اللفظ ; لأن اللفظ مبدوء بجملة خبرية مؤكدة بحرف التوكيد ، الذي هو إن  المكسورة في قوله : إن من توبتي أن أنخلع من مالي ، واللفظ الذي هذه صفته ، لا يمكن حمله على التوقف والاستشارة ، كما ترى فقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  لكعب بن مالك  وأبي لبابة     : إن الثلث يكفي عن الصدقة بجميع المال ، هو الدليل الذي ذكرنا بسببه :  أن أقرب الأقوال عندنا الاكتفاء بالثلث . وأما قول من قال : يلزمه التصدق  بجميعه ، فيستدل له بالحديث الصحيح : " من نذر أن يطيع الله فليطعه   " وهو يدل على إيفائه بنذره ، ولو أتى على كل المال ، إلا أن دليل ما قبله أخص منه في محل النزاع والأخص مقدم على الأعم . 

 وأما قول  سحنون    : يلزمه التصدق بما لا يضر به فيستدل له بقوله تعالى : ويسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل العفو الآية  [ 2 \ 216 ] ; لأن العفو في أصح التفسيرين ، هو ما لا يضر إنفاقه بالمنفق ،  ولا يجحف به لإمساكه ما يسد خلته الضرورية ، وهذا قد يرجع إلى الأول ; لأن  الثلث من العفو الذي لا يجحف به إنفاقه ، فأظهرها الأول كما ذكرنا وباقي  الأقوال لا أعلم له دليلا متجها من كتاب ، ولا سنة ، وما وجه به تلك  الأقوال بعض أهل العلم لا يتجه عندي ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
الفرع الثامن : اعلم أنه قد دل النص الصحيح ، على أن من نذر أن يسافر إلى مسجد ليصلي فيه كمسجد البصرة  ، أو الكوفة  أو  نحو ذلك : لا يلزمه السفر إلى مسجد من تلك المساجد ، وليصل الصلاة التي  نذرها به في موضعه الذي هو به ، والنص الصحيح المذكور هو حديث : " لا تشد الرحال إلا إلى ثلاثة مساجد : المسجد الحرام  ومسجدي هذا ومسجد بيت المقدس     " ، والجاري على الأصول : أنه لا يخرج من هذا الحصر الذي صرح به النبي -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذا الحديث الصحيح ، إلا ما أخرجه نص صحيح يجب  الرجوع إليه من كتاب أو سنة . والأظهر أن من نذر السفر لصلاة في مسجد إيلياء  ، وصلاها في مسجد مكة  أو المدينة  أجزأته ، لأنهما أفضل منه . 

 وقد قال أبو داود    : حدثنا  موسى بن إسماعيل  ثنا حماد  أخبرنا  حبيب المعلم  ، عن   [ ص: 253 ]  عطاء بن أبي رباح  ، عن  جابر بن عبد الله    : أن رجلا قام يوم الفتح فقال : يا رسول الله إني نذرت إن فتح الله عليك مكة  أن أصلي في بيت المقدس  ركعتين قال : " صل ههنا ثم أعاد عليه ، فقال : صل ههنا ثم أعاد عليه ، فقال : شأنك إذا   " قال أبو داود    : وروي نحوه عن  عبد الرحمن بن عوف  ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وفي لفظ لأبي داود  عن  عمر بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف  ، عن رجال من أصحاب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقال - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " والذي بعث محمدا  بالحق لو صليت هنا لأجزأ عنك صلاة في بيت المقدس    " اهـ ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 ولنكتف بما ذكر هنا من مسائل النذر لكثرة ما كتبنا في آيات سورة الحج من  الأحكام الشرعية وأقوال أهل العلم فيها ، والنذر باب مذكور في كتب الفروع ،  فمن أراد الإحاطة بجميع مسائله ، فلينظرها في كتب فروع المذاهب الأربعة ،  وقد ذكرنا هنا عيون مسائله المهمة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : وليطوفوا بالبيت العتيق   . 

 في المراد بالعتيق هنا للعلماء ثلاثة أقوال : 

 الأول : أن المراد به القديم ، لأنه أقدم مواضع التعبد . 

 الثاني : أن الله أعتقه من الجبابرة . 

 الثالث : أن المراد بالعتق فيه الكرم ، والعرب تسمي القديم عتيقا وعاتقا ومنه قول حسان    - رضي الله عنه - : 
**كالمسك تخلطه بماء سحابة أو عاتق كدم الذبيح مدام 

**لأن مراده بالعاتق الخمر القديمة التي طال مكثها في دنها زمنا طويلا ، وتسمي الكريم عتقا ومنه قول كعب بن زهير    : 
**قنواء في حرتيها للبصير بها عتق     مبين وفي الخدين تسهيل 
**

 فقوله : عتق مبين : أي كرم ظاهر ، ومنه قول  المتنبي    : 


**ويبين عتق الخيل في أصواتها* *أي كرمها ، 
**والعتق من الجبابرة كالعتق من الرق* *، وهو معروف . 

 وإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم : أنه قد دلت آية من كتاب الله ، على أن العتيق في الآية   [ ص: 254 ] بمعنى القديم الأول وهي قوله تعالى : إن أول بيت وضع للناس للذي ببكة مباركا الآية [ 3 \ 96 ] مع أن المعنيين الآخرين كلاهما حق ، ولكن القرآن دل على ما ذكرنا ، وخير ما يفسر به القرآن القرآن . 

 تنبيهان 

 الأول : دلت هذه الآية الكريمة ، على لزوم طواف الإفاضة وأنه لا صحة للحج بدونه   . 

 الثاني : دلت هذه الآية أيضا على لزوم الطواف من وراء الحجر الذي عليه الجدار القصير شمال البيت   ; لأن أصله من البيت ، فهو داخل في اسم البيت العتيق ، كما تقدم إيضاحه . 
قوله تعالى : وأحلت لكم الأنعام إلا ما يتلى عليكم ، لم يبين هنا هذا الذي يتلى عليهم المستثنى من حلية الأنعام ، ولكنه بينه بقوله في سورة الأنعام : قل لا أجد في ما أوحي إلي محرما على طاعم يطعمه إلا أن يكون ميتة أو دما مسفوحا أو لحم خنزير فإنه رجس أو فسقا أهل لغير الله به   [ 6 \ 145 ] وهذا الذي ذكرنا هو الصواب ، أما ما قاله جماعات من أهل التفسير من أن الآية التي بينت الإجمال في قوله تعالى هنا : إلا ما يتلى عليكم   [ 22 ] أنها قوله تعالى في المائدة : حرمت عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهل لغير الله به والمنخنقة والموقوذة الآية  [ 5 \ 3 ] فهو غلط ، لأن المائدة من آخر ما نزل من القرآن وآية الحج هذه  نازلة قبل نزول المائدة بكثير ، فلا يصح أن يحال البيان عليها في قوله : إلا ما يتلى عليكم بل المبين لذلك الإجمال آية الأنعام التي ذكرنا لأنها نازلة بمكة  ، فيصح أن تكون مبينة لآية الحج المذكورة كما نبه عليه غير واحد . 

 أما قوله تعالى في المائدة : أحلت لكم بهيمة الأنعام إلا ما يتلى عليكم   [ 5 \ 1 ] فيصح بيانه بقوله في المائدة : حرمت عليكم الميتة والدم الآية [ 5 \ 3 ] ، كما أوضحنا في أول المائدة والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : فاجتنبوا الرجس من الأوثان   . " من " في هذه الآية بيانية . 

 والمعنى : فاجتنبوا الرجس الذي هو الأوثان : أي   [ ص: 255 ] عبادتها والرجس القذر الذي تعافه النفوس ، وفي هذه الآية الكريمة الأمر باجتناب عبادة الأوثان ،  ويدخل في حكمها ، ومعناها عبادة كل معبود من دون الله كائنا من كان ، وهذا  الأمر باجتناب عبادة غير الله المذكور هنا ، جاء مبينا في آيات كقوله : ولقد بعثنا في كل أمة رسولا أن اعبدوا الله واجتنبوا الطاغوت   [ 16 \ 36 ] وبين تعالى أن ذلك شرط في صحة إيمانه بالله في قوله : فمن يكفر بالطاغوت ويؤمن بالله فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى   [ 2 \ 256 ] وأثنى الله على مجتنبي عبادة الطاغوت المنيبين لله ، وبين أن لهم البشرى ، وهي ما يسرهم عند ربهم في قوله تعالى : والذين اجتنبوا الطاغوت أن يعبدوها وأنابوا إلى الله لهم البشرى الآية [ 39 \ 17 ] ، وقد سأل إبراهيم  ربه أن يرزقه اجتناب عبادة الطاغوت ، في قوله تعالى : واجنبني وبني أن نعبد الأصنام   [ 14 \ 35 ] والأصنام تدخل في الطاغوت دخولا أوليا .
قوله تعالى : واجتنبوا قول الزور حنفاء لله غير مشركين به ،  أمر في هذه الآية الكريمة باجتناب قول الزور ، وهو الكذب والباطل كقولهم :  إن الله حرم البحيرة والسائبة ، ونحو ذلك ، وكادعائهم له الأولاد والشركاء  ، وكل قول مائل عن الحق فهو زور ، لأن أصل المادة التي هي الزور من  الازورار بمعنى الميل ، والاعوجاج ، كما أوضحناه في الكلام على قوله : تزاور عن كهفهم الآية [ 18 \ 17 ] . 

 واعلم أنا قد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك أن من أنواع البيان التي  تضمنها ، أن يذكر لفظ عام ، ثم يصرح في بعض المواضع بدخول بعض أفراد ذلك  العام فيه ، وتقدمت لذلك أمثلة ، وسيأتي بعض أمثلته في الآيات القريبة من  سورة الحج هذه . 

 وإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أنه هنا قال : واجتنبوا قول الزور بصيغة عامة ، ثم  بين في بعض المواضع بعض أفراد قول الزور المنهي عنه كقوله تعالى في الكفار  الذين كذبوه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : وقال الذين كفروا إن هذا إلا إفك افتراه وأعانه عليه قوم آخرون فقد جاءوا ظلما وزورا    [ 25 \ 4 ] فصرح بأن قولهم هذا من الظلم والزور ، وقال في الذين يظاهرون  من نسائهم ، ويقول الواحد منهم لامرأته : أنت علي كظهر أمي وإنهم ليقولون منكرا من القول وزورا   [ 58 \ 2 ] فصرح بأن قولهم ذلك ، منكر وزور ، وقد ثبت في الصحيح من حديث أبي بكرة    - رضي الله عنه - : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " ألا  أنبئكم بأكبر الكبائر ؟ قلنا : بلى يا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  قال : الإشراك بالله وعقوق الوالدين " وكان متكئا فجلس   [ ص: 256 ] فقال : " ألا وقول الزور ألا وشهادة الزور فما زال يكررها حتى قلنا ليته سكت   " اهـ وقد جمع تعالى هنا بين قول الزور والإشراك به تعالى في قوله : 

واجتنبوا قول الزور حنفاء لله غير مشركين به   [ 22 - 31 ] وكما أنه جمع بينهما هنا ، فقد جمع بينهما أيضا في غير هذا الموضع كقوله : قل  إنما حرم ربي الفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن والإثم والبغي بغير الحق وأن  تشركوا بالله ما لم ينزل به سلطانا وأن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون   [ 7 \ 33 ] لأن قوله : وأن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون هو قول الزور ، وقد أتى مقرونا بقوله : وأن تشركوا بالله ما لم ينزل به سلطانا وذلك  يدل على عظمة قول الزور ; لأن الإشراك بالله قد يدخل في قول الزور ،  كادعائهم الشركاء ، والأولاد لله ، وكتكذيبه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فكل  ذلك الزور فيه أعظم الكفر والإشراك بالله ، نعوذ بالله من كل سوء . 

 ومعنى حنفاء : قد قدمناه مرارا مع بعض الشواهد العربية ، فأغنى عن إعادته هنا .
قوله تعالى : ومن يشرك بالله فكأنما خر من السماء فتخطفه الطير أو تهوي به الريح في مكان سحيق ،  بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن من أشرك بالله غيره أي ومات ولم يتب  من ذلك فقد وقع في هلاك ، لا خلاص منه بوجه ولا نجاة معه بحال ، لأنه شبهه  بالذي خر : أي سقط من السماء إلى الأرض ، فتمزقت أوصاله ، وصارت الطير  تتخطفها وتهوي بها الريح فتلقيها في مكان سحيق : أي محل بعيد لشدة هبوبها  بأوصاله المتمزقة ، ومن كانت هذه صفته فإنه لا يرجى له خلاص ولا يطمع له في  نجاة ، فهو هالك لا محالة ; لأن من خر من السماء إلى الأرض لا يصل الأرض  عادة إلا متمزق الأوصال ، فإذا خطفت الطير أوصاله وتفرق في حواصلها ، أو  ألقته الريح في مكان بعيد فهذا هلاك محقق لا محيد عنه ، وما تضمنته هذه  الآية الكريمة من هلاك من أشرك بالله وأنه لا يرجى له خلاص ، جاء موضحا في  مواضع أخر كقوله : إنه من يشرك بالله فقد حرم الله عليه الجنة ومأواه النار الآية [ 5 \ 73 ] ، وكقوله : قالوا إن الله حرمهما على الكافرين   [ 7 \ 50 ] وقوله : إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به الآية [ 4 \ 48 ] في الموضعين من سورة النساء ، والخطف : الأخذ بسرعة والسحيق : البعيد ، ومنه قوله تعالى : فسحقا لأصحاب السعير   [ 67 \ 11 ] [ 67 \ 11 ] أي بعدا لهم . 

 وقد دلت آيات أخر على أن محل هذا الهلاك الذي لا خلاص منه بحال الواقع بمن   [ ص: 257 ] يشرك  بالله ، إنما هو في حق من مات على ذلك الإشراك ، ولم يتب منه قبل حضور  الموت ، أما من تاب من شركه قبل حضور الموت ، فإن الله يغفر له ; لأن  الإسلام يجب ما قبله . 

 والآيات الدالة على ذلك متعددة كقوله : قل للذين كفروا إن ينتهوا يغفر لهم ما قد سلف   [ 8 \ 38 ] وقوله : والذين لا يدعون مع الله إلها آخر ولا يقتلون النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق إلى قوله : إلا من تاب وآمن وعمل عملا صالحا فأولئك يبدل الله سيئاتهم حسنات الآية [ 25 \ 68 - 70 ] وقوله في : الذين قالوا إن الله ثالث ثلاثة   [ 5 \ 73 ] ، أفلا يتوبون إلى الله ويستغفرونه والله غفور رحيم   [ 5 \ 74 ] وقوله : وإني لغفار لمن تاب وآمن وعمل صالحا الآية [ 20 \ 2 8 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وأما إن كانت توبته من شركه عند حضور الموت ، فإنها لا تنفعه . 

 وقد دلت على ذلك آيات من كتاب الله ; كقوله تعالى : وليست التوبة للذين يعملون السيئات حتى إذا حضر أحدهم الموت قال إني تبت الآن ولا الذين يموتون وهم كفار   [ 4 \ 18 ] فقد دلت الآية على التسوية بين الموت على الكفر والتوبة منه ، عند حضور الموت وكقوله تعالى : فلما رأوا بأسنا قالوا آمنا بالله وحده وكفرنا بما كنا به مشركين فلم يك ينفعهم إيمانهم لما رأوا بأسنا   [ 40 \ 84 - 85 ] وكقوله في فرعون : حتى إذا أدركه الغرق قال آمنت أنه لا إله إلا الذي آمنت به بنو إسرائيل وأنا من المسلمين آلآن وقد عصيت قبل وكنت من المفسدين   [ 10 \ 90 - 91 ] وقرأ هذا الحرف نافع  فتخطفه  بفتح الخاء وتشديد الطاء أصله : فتتخطفه الطير بتاءين فحذفت إحداهما وقرأه  غيره من السبعة فتخطفه الطير بإسكان الخاء وتخفيف الطاء مضارع خطفه بالكسر  .
قوله تعالى : ذلك ومن يعظم شعائر الله فإنها من تقوى القلوب ،  قد ذكرنا قريبا أنا ذكرنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك : أن من أنواع  البيان التي تضمنها أن يذكر لفظ عام ، ثم يصرح في بعض المواضع بدخول بعض  أفراد ذلك العام فيه ، فيكون ذلك الفرد قطعي الدخول لا يمكن إخراجه بمخصص ،  وواعدنا بذكر بعض أمثلته في هذه الآيات ، ومرادنا بذلك هذه الآية الكريمة ;  لأن قوله تعالى : ذلك ومن يعظم شعائر الله   [ 22 \ 32 ] عام في جميع شعائر الله ، وقد نص تعالى على أن البدن فرد من   [ ص: 258 ] أفراد هذا العموم ، داخل فيه قطعا وذلك في قوله : والبدن جعلناها لكم من شعائر الله   [ 22 \ 36 ] فيدخل في الآية تعظيم البدن واستسمانها واستحسانها كما قدمنا عن  البخاري     : أنهم كانوا يسمنون الأضاحي ، وكانوا يرون أن ذلك من تعظيم شعائر الله ،  وقد قدمنا أن الله صرح بأن الصفا والمروة داخلان في هذا العموم بقوله : إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله الآية [ 2 \ 158 ] وأن تعظيمها المنصوص في هذه الآية : يدل على عدم التهاون بالسعي بين الصفا  والمروة  كما تقدم إيضاحه في مبحث السعي ، وقوله في هذه الآية ذلك فيه ثلاثة أوجه من الإعراب . 

 الأول : أن يكون في محل رفع بالابتداء والخبر محذوف : أي ذلك حكم الله وأمره . 

 الثاني : أن يكون خبر مبتدأ محذوف : أي اللازم ذلك أو الواجب ذلك . 

 الثالث : أن يكون في محل نصب بفعل محذوف ، أي اتبعوا ذلك أو امتثلوا ذلك ، ومما يشبه هذه الإشارة في كلام العرب قال زهير    : 


**هذا وليس كمن يعي بخطته وسط الندى إذا ما قائل نطقا* *

 قاله القرطبي  وأبو حيان  والضمير المؤنث في قوله : فإنها من تقوى القلوب قال القرطبي     : هو عائد إلى الفعلة التي يتضمنها الكلام ، ثم قال : وقيل إنه راجع إلى  الشعائر بحذف مضاف أي : فإن تعظيمها أي الشعائر فحذف المضاف لدلالة الكلام  عليه فرجع الضمير إلى الشعائر ، اهـ ، وقال  الزمخشري  في  الكشاف : فإنها من تقوى القلوب أي : فإن تعظيمها من أفعال ذوي تقوى القلوب  ، فحذفت هذه المضافات ولا يستقيم المعنى إلا بتقديرها ، لأنه لا بد من  راجع من الجزاء إلى " من ليرتبط به ، اهـ منه .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (375)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 259 إلى صـ 266
*
*
*
*قوله تعالى : وبشر المخبتين الذين إذا ذكر الله وجلت قلوبهم والصابرين على ما أصابهم ،  أمر الله - جل وعلا - - نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يبشر المخبتين :  أي المتواضعين لله المطمئنين الذين من صفتهم : أنهم إذا سمعوا ذكر الله ،  وجلت قلوبهم أي : خافت من الله - جل وعلا - وأن يبشر الصابرين على ما  أصابهم من الأذى ، ومتعلق التبشير محذوف لدلالة المقام عليه أي بشرهم بثواب  الله وجنته ، وقد بين في موضع آخر : أن الذين إذا ذكر الله وجلت قلوبهم :  هم المؤمنون حقا وكونهم هم المؤمنين حقا ، يجعلهم جديرين بالبشارة   [ ص: 259 ] المذكورة هنا ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : إنما المؤمنون الذين إذا ذكر الله وجلت قلوبهم الآية [ 8 \ 2 ] وأمره في موضع آخر أن يبشر الصابرين على ما أصابهم مع بيان بعض ما بشروا به ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : وبشر الصابرين الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون   [ 2 \ 155 - 157 ] . 

 واعلم : أن وجل القلوب عند ذكر الله أي : خوفها من الله عند سماع ذكره لا ينافي ما ذكره - جل وعلا - ، من أن المؤمنين تطمئن قلوبهم بذكر الله كما في قوله تعالى : الذين آمنوا وتطمئن قلوبهم بذكر الله ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب    [ 13 \ 28 ] ووجه الجمع بين الثناء عليهم بالوجل الذي هو الخوف عند ذكره -  جل وعلا - ، مع الثناء عليهم بالطمأنينة بذكره ، والخوف والطمأنينة  متنافيان هو ما أوضحناه في كتابنا " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " ،  وهو أن الطمأنينة بذكر الله تكون بانشراح الصدر بمعرفة التوحيد ، وصدق ما  جاء به الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فطمأنينتهم بذلك قوية ; لأنها لم  تتطرقها الشكوك ، ولا الشبه ، والوجل عند ذكر الله تعالى يكون بسبب خوف الزيغ عن الهدى ، وعدم تقبل الأعمال ; كما قال تعالى عن الراسخين في العلم ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا   [ 3 \ 8 ] وقال تعالى : والذين يؤتون ما آتوا وقلوبهم وجلة أنهم إلى ربهم راجعون   [ 23 \ 60 ] وقال تعالى : تقشعر منه جلود الذين يخشون ربهم ثم تلين جلودهم وقلوبهم إلى ذكر الله   [ 39 \ 23 ] ولهذا كان - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول في دعائه : " يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك   " .
قوله تعالى : فكلوا منها وأطعموا القانع والمعتر ،  قد قدمنا أنه تعالى أمر بالأكل من بهيمة الأنعام وهي : الإبل والبقر  والغنم بأنواعها الثمانية ، وأمر بإطعام البائس الفقير منها ، وأمر بالأكل  من البدن وإطعام القانع والمعتر منها ، وما كان من الإبل ، فهو من البدن  بلا خلاف . 

 واختلفوا في البقرة ، هل هي بدنة ، وقد قدمنا الحديث الصحيح : أن البقرة  من البدن ، وقدمنا أيضا ما يدل على أنها غير بدنة ، وأظهرهما أنها من البدن  ، وللعلماء في تفسير القانع والمعتر أقوال متعددة متقاربة أظهرها عندي :  أن القانع هو الطامع الذي يسأل أن يعطى من اللحم ومنه قول الشماخ    : 


**لمال المرء يصلحه فيغني مفاقره أعف من القنوع* *

 [ ص: 260 ] يعني  أعف من سؤال الناس ، والطمع فيهم ، وأن المعتر هو الذي يعتري متعرضا  للإعطاء من غير سؤال وطلب ، والله أعلم . وقد قدمنا حكم الأكل من أنواع  الهدايا والضحايا ، وأقوال أهل العلم في ذلك بما أغنى عن إعادته هنا . 
قوله تعالى : كذلك سخرناها لكم لعلكم تشكرون ،  قوله كذلك : نعت لمصدر أي : البدن لكم تسخيرا كذلك أي : مثل ذلك التسخير  الذي تشاهدون أي : ذللناها لكم ، وجعلناها منقادة لكم تفعلون بها ما شئتم  من نحر وركوب ، وحلب وغير ذلك من المنافع ، ولولا أن الله ذللها لكم لم  تقدروا عليها ; لأنها أقوى منكم ألا ترى البعير ، إذا توحش صار صاحبه غير  قادر عليه ، ولا متمكن من الانتفاع به ، وقوله هنا : لعلكم تشكرون قد  قدمنا مرارا أن لعل تأتي في القرآن لمعان أقربها ، اثنان : أحدهما : أنها  بمعناها الأصلي ، الذي هو الترجي والتوقع ، وعلى هذا فالمراد بذلك خصوص  الخلق ; لأنهم هم الذين يترجى منهم شكر النعم من غير قطع ، بأنهم يشكرونها  أو لا ينكرونها لعدم علمهم بما تؤول إليه الأمور ، وليس هذا المعنى في حق  الله تعالى ; لأنه عالم بما سيكون فلا يجوز في حقه - جل وعلا - إطلاق  الترجي والتوقع لتنزيهه عن ذلك ، وإحاطة علمه بما ينكشف عنه الغيب ، وقد  قال تعالى لموسى  وهارون    : فقولا له قولا لينا لعله يتذكر أو يخشى    [ 20 \ 44 ] أي على رجائكما وتوقعكما أنه يتذكر أو يخشى ، مع أن الله  عالم في سابق أزله أن فرعون لا يتذكر ولا يخشى ، فمعنى لعل بالنسبة إلى  الخلق ، لا إلى الخالق - جل وعلا - ، المعنى الثاني : هو ما قدمنا من أن  بعض أهل العلم ، قال : كل لعل في القرآن فهي للتعليل إلا التي في سورة  الشعراء وتتخذون مصانع لعلكم تخلدون    [ 26 \ 129 ] قال : فهي بمعنى : كأنكم تخلدون ، وإتيان لفظة لعل للتعليل  معروف في كلام العرب ، وقد قدمناه موضحا مرارا وقد قدمنا من شواهده العربية  قول الشاعر : 


**فقلتم لنا كفوا الحروب لعلنا نكف ووثقتم لنا كل موثق* *

 يعني كفوا الحروب لأجل أن نكف ، وإذا علمت أن هذه الآية الكريمة بين الله فيها أن تسخيره الأنعام لبني آدم  نعمة من إنعامه ، تستوجب الشكر لقوله : لعلكم تخلدون   . 

 فاعلم : أنه بين هذا في غير هذا الموضع كقوله تعالى   [ ص: 261 ] أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاما فهم لها مالكون وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون   [ 22 \ 36 ] وقوله في آية " يس " : هذه : أفلا يشكرون كقوله في آية " الحج " : لعلكم تشكرون ويشير إلى هذا المعنى قوله تعالى قريبا : كذلك سخرها لكم لتكبروا الله على ما هداكم الآية [ 22 \ 37 ] ، وقد قدمنا معنى شكر العبد لربه وشكر الرب لعبده ، مرارا بما أغنى عن إعادته هنا والتسخير : التذليل .
قوله تعالى : إن الله يدافع عن الذين آمنوا ،  بين - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه يدفع السوء عن عباده الذين  آمنوا به إيمانا حقا ، ويكفيهم شر أهل السوء ، وقد أشار إلى هذا المعنى في  غير هذا الموضع كقوله تعالى : ومن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه الآية [ 65 \ 3 ] ، وقوله : أليس الله بكاف عبده   [ 39 \ 36 ] وقوله تعالى : قاتلوهم يعذبهم الله بأيديكم ويخزهم وينصركم عليهم ويشف صدور قوم مؤمنين ويذهب غيظ قلوبهم   [ 9 \ 14 - 15 ] وقوله تعالى : إنا لننصر رسلنا والذين آمنوا الآية [ 40 \ 51 ] ، وقوله : وكان حقا علينا نصر المؤمنين   [ 30 \ 47 ] وقوله : وإن جندنا لهم الغالبون   [ 37 \ 173 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وقرأ هذا الحرف ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو    : إن الله يدافع عن الذين آمنوا بفتح  الياء والفاء بينهما دال ساكنة مضارع دفع المجرد ، وعلى هذه القراءة ،  فالمفعول محذوف أي يدفع عن الذين آمنوا الشر والسوء ، ; لأن الإيمان بالله هو أعظم أسباب دفع المكاره ،  وقرأ الباقون : يدافع بضم الياء ، وفتح الدال بعدها ألف ، وكسر الفاء  مضارع دافع المزيد فيه ألف بين الفاء والعين على وزن فاعل ، وفي قراءة  الجمهور هذه إشكال معروف ، وهو أن المفاعلة تقتضي بحسب الوضع العربي اشتراك  فاعلين في المصدر ، والله - جل وعلا - يدفع كل ما شاء من غير أن يكون له  مدافع يدفع شيئا . 

 والجواب : هو ما عرف من أن المفاعلة قد ترد بمعنى المجرد ، نحو : جاوزت  المكان بمعنى جزته ، وعاقبت اللص ، وسافرت ، وعافاك الله ، ونحو ذلك ، فإن  فاعل في جميع ذلك بمعنى المجرد ، وعليه فقوله : يدافع بمعنى : يدفع ، كما  دلت عليه قراءة ابن كثير  وأبي عمرو  ، وقال  الزمخشري     : ومن قرأ يدافع فمعناه : يبالغ في الدفع عنهم كما يبالغ من يغالب فيه ;  لأن فعل المغالب يجيء أقوى وأبلغ اهـ منه ، ولا يبعد عندي أن يكون   [ ص: 262 ] وجه  المفاعلة أن الكفار يستعملون كل ما في إمكانهم لإضرارهم بالمؤمنين ،  وإيذائهم ، والله - جل وعلا - يدفع كيدهم عن المؤمنين ، فكان دفعه - جل  وعلا - لقوة عظيمة أهلها في طغيان شديد ، يحاولون إلحاق الضرر بالمؤمنين  وبهذا الاعتبار كان التعبير بالمفاعلة ، في قوله : يدافع ، وإن كان - جل  وعلا - قادرا على إهلاكهم ، ودفع شرهم عن عباده المؤمنين ، ومما يوضح هذا  المعنى الذي أشرنا إليه قول  كعب بن مالك    - رضي الله عنه - : 
**زعمت سخينة أن ستغلب ربها* *
**وليغلبن مغالب الغلاب* *

 والعلم عند الله تعالى : ومفعول يدافع : محذوف فعلى القول بأنه بمعنى :  يدفع فقد ذكرنا تقديره ، وعلى ما أشرنا إليه أخيرا فتقدير المفعول : يدافع  عنهم أعداءهم ، وخصومهم فيرد كيدهم في نحورهم . 
وقوله تعالى : إن الله لا يحب كل خوان كفور ،  صرح - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : بأنه لا يحب كل خوان كفور ،  والخوان والكفور كلاهما صيغة مبالغة ; لأن الفعال بالتضعيف والفعول بفتح  الفاء من صيغ المبالغة ، والمقرر في علم العربية أن نفي المبالغة في الفعل  لا يستلزم نفي أصل الفعل ، فلو قلت : زيد  ليس  بقتال للرجال فقد نفيت مبالغته ، في قتلهم ، ولم يستلزم ذلك أنه لم يحصل  منه قتل لبعضهم ولكنه لم يبالغ في القتل ، وعلى هذه القاعدة العربية  المعروفة ، فإن الآية قد صرحت بأن الله لا يحب المبالغين في الكفر  والمبالغين في الخيانة ، ولم تتعرض لمن يتصف بمطلق الخيانة ومطلق الكفر من  غير مبالغة فيهما ، ولا شك أن الله يبغض الخائن مطلقا ، والكافر مطلقا ،  وقد أوضح - جل وعلا - ذلك في بعض المواضع ، فقال في الخائن : وإما تخافن من قوم خيانة فانبذ إليهم على سواء إن الله لا يحب الخائنين   [ 8 \ 58 ] وقال في الكافر : قل أطيعوا الله والرسول فإن تولوا فإن الله لا يحب الكافرين   [ 3 \ 32 ] .
قوله تعالى : أذن للذين يقاتلون بأنهم ظلموا وإن الله على نصرهم لقدير ،  متعلق أذن محذوف في هذه الآية الكريمة أي : أذن لهم في القتال بدليل قوله :  يقاتلون ، وقد صرح - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه أذن للذين  يقاتلون وهم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه ودل قوله : يقاتلون :  على أن المراد من يصلح للقتال منهم دون من لا يصلح له ، كالأعمى والأعرج  والمريض والضعيف والعاجز عن السفر للجهاد لفقره   [ ص: 263 ] بدليل قوله تعالى : ليس على الأعمى حرج ولا على الأعرج حرج ولا على المريض الآية [ 24 \ 61 ] ، وقوله - جل وعلا - : ليس على الضعفاء ولا على المرضى ولا على الذين لا يجدون ما ينفقون حرج إذا نصحوا لله ورسوله ما على المحسنين من سبيل   [ 9 \ 91 ] وقوله : بأنهم ظلموا الباء  فيه سببية وهي من حروف التعليل ، كما تقرر في مسلك النص الظاهر من مسالك  العلة ، وهذه الآية هي أول آية نزلت في الجهاد كما قال به جماعات من  العلماء ، وليس فيها من أحكام الجهاد إلا مجرد الإذن لهم فيه ، ولكن قد  جاءت آيات أخر دالة على أحكام أخر زائدة على مطلق الإذن فهي مبينة عدم  الاقتصار ، على الإذن كما هو ظاهر هذه الآية ، وقد قالت جماعة من أهل العلم  : إن الله تبارك وتعالى لعظم حكمته في التشريع ، إذا أراد أن يشرع أمرا شاقا على النفوس كان تشريعه على سبيل التدريج    ; لأن إلزامه بغتة في وقت واحد من غير تدريج فيه مشقة عظيمة ، على الذين  كلفوا به قالوا فمن ذلك الجهاد ، فإنه أمر شاق على النفوس لما فيه من  تعريضها لأسباب الموت ; لأن القتال مع العدو الكافر القوي من أعظم أسباب  الموت عادة ، وإن كان الأجل محدودا عند الله تعالى كما قال تعالى : وما كان لنفس أن تموت إلا بإذن الله كتابا مؤجلا   [ 3 \ 145 ] وقد بين تعالى مشقة إيجاب الجهاد عليهم ، بقوله : ألم  تر إلى الذين قيل لهم كفوا أيديكم وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة فلما كتب  عليهم القتال إذا فريق منهم يخشون الناس كخشية الله أو أشد خشية وقالوا  ربنا لم كتبت علينا القتال لولا أخرتنا إلى أجل قريب   [ 4 \ 77 ] ومع تعريض النفوس فيه لأعظم أسباب الموت ، فإنه ينفق فيه المال أيضا كما قال تعالى : وتجاهدون في سبيل الله بأموالكم وأنفسكم   [ 61 \ 11 ] قالوا : ولما كان الجهاد فيه هذا من المشقة ، وأراد الله تشريعه شرعه تدريجا ، فأذن فيه أولا من غير إيجاب بقوله : أذن للذين يقاتلون بأنهم ظلموا الآية [ 22 \ 39 ] ، ثم لما استأنست به نفوسهم بسبب الإذن فيه ، أوجب عليهم فقال : من قاتلهم دون من لم يقاتلهم بقوله : وقاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم ولا تعتدوا الآية  [ 2 \ 190 ] ، وهذا تدريج من الإذن إلى نوع خاص من الإيجاب ، ثم لما  استأنست نفوسهم بإيجابه في الجملة أوجبه عليهم إيجابا عاما جازما في آيات  من كتابه ; كقوله تعالى : فإذا انسلخ الأشهر الحرم فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم وخذوهم واحصروهم واقعدوا لهم كل مرصد   [ 9 \ 5 ] وقوله تعالى : وقاتلوا المشركين كافة كما يقاتلونكم كافة   [ 9 \ 36 ] وقوله :   [ ص: 264 ] تقاتلونهم أو يسلمون   [ 48 \ 16 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 واعلم : أن لبعض أهل العلم في بعض الآيات التي ذكرنا أقوالا غير ما ذكرنا ، ولكن هذا التدريج الذي ذكرنا دل عليه استقراء القرآن في تشريع الأحكام الشاقة ، ونظيره شرب الخمر فإن تركه شاق على من اعتاده ، فلما أراد الله أن يحرم الخمر حرمها تدريجا ، فذكر أولا بعض معائبها كقوله تعالى : يسألونك عن الخمر والميسر قل فيهما إثم كبير ومنافع للناس وإثمهما أكبر من نفعهما   [ 2 \ 219 ] ثم لما استأنست نفوسهم بأن في الخمر إثما أكثر مما فيها من النفع ، حرمها عليهم في أوقات الصلاة بقوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تقربوا الصلاة وأنتم سكارى الآية  [ 4 \ 43 ] ، فكانوا بعد نزولها ، لا يشربونها إلا في وقت يزول فيه السكر  قبل وقت الصلاة ، وذلك بعد صلاة العشاء وبعد صلاة الصبح ; لأن ما بين  العشاء والصبح يصحو فيه السكران عادة ، وكذلك ما بين الصبح والظهر ، وهذا  تدريج من عيبها إلى تحريمها في بعض الأوقات ، فلما استأنست نفوسهم بتحريمها  حرمها عليهم تحريما عاما جازما بقوله : ياأيها الذين آمنوا إنما الخمر والميسر والأنصاب والأزلام رجس من عمل الشيطان فاجتنبوه لعلكم تفلحون إلى قوله : فهل أنتم منتهون    [ 5 \ 90 - 91 ] وكذلك الصوم ، فإنه لما كان الإمساك عن شهوة الفرج  والبطن شاقا على النفوس ، وأراد تعالى تشريعه شرعه تدريجا فخير أولا بين  صوم اليوم وإطعام المسكين في قوله : وعلى الذين يطيقونه فدية طعام مسكين   [ 2 \ 184 ] فلما استأنست النفوس به في الجملة ، أوجبه أيضا إيجابا عاما جازما بقوله : فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه الآية [ 2 \ 185 ] وقال بعض أهل العلم : التدريج في تشريع الصوم على  ثلاثة مراحل كما قبله قالوا : أوجب عليهم أولا صوما خفيفا لا مشقة فيه وهو  صوم يوم عاشوراء وثلاثة من كل شهر ، ثم لما أراد فرض صوم رمضان شرعه  تدريجا على المرحلتين اللتين ذكرناهما آنفا ، هكذا قالته جماعات من أهل  العلم ، وله اتجاه والعلم عند الله تعالى . وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية  الكريمة : وإن الله على نصرهم لقدير يشير إلى معنيين . 

 أحدهما : أن فيه الإشارة إلى وعده للنبي وأصحابه ، بالنصر على أعدائهم كما قال قبله قريبا : إن الله يدافع عن الذين آمنوا   [ 22 \ 38 ] . 

 والمعنى الثاني : أن الله قادر على أن ينصر المسلمين على الكافرين من غير قتال   [ ص: 265 ] لقدرته  على إهلاكهم بما شاء ، ونصرة المسلمين عليهم بإهلاكه إياهم ، ولكنه شرع  الجهاد لحكم منها : اختبار الصادق في إيمانه ، وغير الصادق فيه ، ومنها  تسهيل نيل فضل الشهادة في سبيل الله بقتل الكفار لشهداء المسلمين ، ولولا  ذلك لما حصل أحد فضل الشهادة في سبيل الله ، كما أشار تعالى إلى حكمة  اختبار الصادق في إيمانه وغيره بالجهاد في آيات من كتابه ، كقوله تعالى : ذلك ولو يشاء الله لانتصر منهم ولكن ليبلو بعضكم ببعض   [ 47 \ 4 ] وكقوله تعالى : ما كان الله ليذر المؤمنين على ما أنتم عليه حتى يميز الخبيث من الطيب وما كان الله ليطلعكم على الغيب الآية [ 3 \ 179 ] وقوله تعالى : أم حسبتم أن تتركوا ولما يعلم الله الذين جاهدوا منكم ولم يتخذوا من دون الله ولا رسوله ولا المؤمنين وليجة والله خبير بما تعملون   [ 9 \ 16 ] وقوله تعالى : أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يعلم الله الذين جاهدوا منكم ويعلم الصابرين   [ 3 \ 142 ] وقوله تعالى : ولنبلونكم حتى نعلم المجاهدين منكم والصابرين ونبلو أخباركم   [ 47 \ 31 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات وكقوله تعالى في حكمة الابتلاء المذكور ، وتسهيل الشهادة في سبيله : إن  يمسسكم قرح فقد مس القوم قرح مثله وتلك الأيام نداولها بين الناس وليعلم  الله الذين آمنوا ويتخذ منكم شهداء والله لا يحب الظالمين وليمحص الله الذين آمنوا ويمحق الكافرين   [ 3 \ 140 - 141 ] وقرأ هذا الحرف نافع  ، وأبو عمرو  وعاصم    : " أذن " بضم الهمزة وكسر الذال مبنيا للمفعول ، وقرأ الباقون : بفتح الهمزة مبنيا للفاعل أي : أذن الله للذين يقاتلون ، وقرأ نافع  وابن عامر  وحفص  ، عن عاصم    : " يقاتلون " بفتح التاء مبنيا للمفعول ، وقرأ الباقون بكسر التاء مبنيا للفاعل . 
قوله تعالى : الذين أخرجوا من ديارهم بغير حق إلا أن يقولوا ربنا الله ، تقدم ما يوضح هذه الآية من الآيات في سورة " براءة " في الكلام على قوله : وما نقموا إلا أن أغناهم الله ورسوله من فضله   [ 9 \ 74 ] . 

 قوله تعالى : ولينصرن الله من ينصره إن الله لقوي عزيز ،  بين الله - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه أقسم لينصرن من ينصره ،  ومعلوم أن نصر الله إنما هو باتباع ما شرعه بامتثال أوامره ، واجتناب  نواهيه ونصرة رسله وأتباعهم ، ونصرة دينه وجهاد أعدائه وقهرهم حتى تكون  كلمته - جل وعلا - هي العليا ، وكلمة أعدائه هي السفلى ، ثم إن الله - جل  وعلا - بين صفات الذين وعدهم بنصره لتمييزهم عن غيرهم فقال   [ ص: 266 ] مبينا من أقسم أنه ينصره ; لأنه ينصر الله - جل وعلا - : الذين إن مكناهم في الأرض أقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة وأمروا بالمعروف ونهوا عن المنكر الآية [ 22 \ 41 ] وما دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة : من أن من نصر الله نصره الله جاء موضحا في غير هذا الموضع كقوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا إن تنصروا الله ينصركم ويثبت أقدامكم والذين كفروا فتعسا لهم وأضل أعمالهم   [ 47 \ 7 - 8 ] وقوله تعالى : ولقد سبقت كلمتنا لعبادنا المرسلين إنهم لهم المنصورون وإن جندنا لهم الغالبون   [ 37 \ 171 - 173 ] وقوله تعالى : كتب الله لأغلبن أنا ورسلي   [ 58 \ 21 ] وقوله : وعد الله الذين آمنوا منكم وعملوا الصالحات ليستخلفنهم في الأرض الآية [ 24 \ 55 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات وفي قوله تعالى : الذين إن مكناهم في الأرض الآية  [ 22 \ 41 ] ، دليل على أنه لا وعد من الله بالنصر ، إلا مع إقامة الصلاة  وإيتاء الزكاة والأمر بالمعروف ، والنهي عن المنكر ، فالذين يمكن الله لهم  في الأرض ويجعل الكلمة فيها والسلطان لهم ، ومع ذلك لا يقيمون الصلاة ولا  يؤتون الزكاة ، ولا يأمرون بالمعروف ، ولا ينهون عن المنكر فليس لهم وعد من  الله بالنصر ; لأنهم ليسوا من حزبه ، ولا من أوليائه الذين وعدهم بالنصر ،  بل هم حزب الشيطان وأولياؤه ، فلو طلبوا النصر من الله بناء على أنه وعدهم  إياه ، فمثلهم كمثل الأجير الذي يمتنع من عمل ما أجر عليه ، ثم يطلب  الأجرة ، ومن هذا شأنه فلا عقل له ، وقوله تعالى : إن الله لقوي عزيز    [ 22 \ 40 ] العزيز الغالب الذي لا يغلبه شيء ، كما قدمناه مرارا بشواهده  العربية ، وهذه الآيات تدل على صحة خلافة الخلفاء الراشدين ; لأن الله  نصرهم على أعدائهم ، لأنهم نصروه فأقاموا الصلاة ، وآتوا الزكاة ، وأمروا  بالمعروف ، ونهوا عن المنكر ، وقد مكن لهم ، واستخلفهم في الأرض كما قال : وعد الله الذين آمنوا منكم وعملوا الصالحات ليستخلفنهم في الأرض الآية  [ 24 \ 55 ] ، والحق أن الآيات المذكورة تشمل أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - ، وكل من قام بنصرة دين الله على الوجه الأكمل ، والعلم عند  الله تعالى . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (376)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 267 إلى صـ 274
*
*
*
*قوله تعالى : وإن يكذبوك فقد كذبت قبلهم قوم نوح وعاد وثمود وقوم إبراهيم وقوم لوط وأصحاب مدين وكذب موسى فأمليت للكافرين ثم أخذتهم فكيف كان نكير في  هذه الآيات الكريمة تسلية للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأن الذي عامله به  قومه من التكذيب عومل به غيره من الرسل الكرام ، وذلك يسليه ويخفف عليه  كما قال تعالى   [ ص: 267 ] وكلا نقص عليك من أنباء الرسل ما نثبت به فؤادك الآية [ 11 \ 120 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ما يقال لك إلا ما قد قيل للرسل من قبلك   [ 41 \ 43 ] وقوله : وإن يكذبوك فقد كذبت رسل من قبلك الآية [ 35 \ 4 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وذكر تعالى في هذه الآيات سبع أمم كل واحدة منهم كذبت رسولها . 

 الأولى : قوم نوح  في قوله : فقد كذبت قبلهم قوم نوح   [ 22 \ 42 ] والآيات الدالة على تكذيب قوم نوح  لا تكاد تحصى في القرآن ، لكثرتها ولنقتصر على الأمثلة لكثرة الآيات الدالة على تكذيب هذه الأمم رسلها كقوله : كذبت قوم نوح المرسلين   [ 26 \ 105 ] وقوله : كذبت قبلهم قوم نوح فكذبوا عبدنا وقالوا مجنون وازدجر   [ 54 \ 9 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 الثانية : عاد  ، وقد بين تعالى في غير هذا الموضع في آيات كثيرة أنهم كذبوا رسولهم هودا  ، كقوله تعالى : كذبت عاد المرسلين   [ 26 \ 123 ] وقوله : قالوا ياهود ما جئتنا ببينة وما نحن بتاركي آلهتنا عن قولك وما نحن لك بمؤمنين   [ 11 \ 53 ] . 

 الثالثة : ثمود  وقد بين تعالى في غير هذا الموضع تكذيبهم لنبيهم صالح  في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى : كذبت ثمود المرسلين   [ 26 \ 141 ] وقوله : فكذبوه فعقروها   [ 91 \ 14 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 الرابعة : قوم إبراهيم  ، وقد بين تعالى في غير هذا الموضع أنهم كذبوه في آيات كثيرة كقوله تعالى : فما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا اقتلوه أو حرقوه فأنجاه الله من النار   [ 29 \ 24 ] وقوله : قالوا حرقوه وانصروا آلهتكم الآية [ 21 \ 68 ] ، وكقوله : أراغب أنت عن آلهتي ياإبراهيم لئن لم تنته لأرجمنك واهجرني مليا   [ 19 \ 46 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 الخامسة : قوم لوط  وقد بين تعالى في غير هذا الموضع أنهم كذبوه في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله : كذبت قوم لوط المرسلين   [ 26 \ 160 ] وقوله : فما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا أخرجوا آل لوط من قريتكم الآية [ 27 \ 56 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 السادسة : أصحاب مدين  ، وقد بين تعالى أنهم كذبوا نبيهم شعيبا  في غير هذا الموضع في آيات كثيرة كقوله : ألا بعدا لمدين كما بعدت ثمود   [ 11 \ 95 ] وقوله : وإلى مدين أخاهم شعيبا قال ياقوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره إلى قوله :   [ ص: 268 ] قالوا ياشعيب أصلاتك تأمرك أن نترك ما يعبد آباؤنا أو أن نفعل في أموالنا ما نشاء إنك لأنت الحليم الرشيد   [ 11 \ 84 - 87 ] وقوله : قالوا ياشعيب ما نفقه كثيرا مما تقول وإنا لنراك فينا ضعيفا ولولا رهطك لرجمناك الآية [ 11 \ 91 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 السابعة : من كذبوا موسى  وهم فرعون وقومه ، وقد بين تعالى في غير هذا الموضع أن فرعون وقومه كذبوا موسى  في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله : لئن اتخذت إلها غيري لأجعلنك من المسجونين   [ 26 \ 29 ] وقوله : ألم نربك فينا وليدا ولبثت فينا من عمرك سنين وفعلت فعلتك التي فعلت وأنت من الكافرين   [ 26 \ 18 - 19 ] وقوله : وقالوا مهما تأتنا به من آية لتسحرنا بها فما نحن لك بمؤمنين   [ 7 \ 132 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية : فأمليت للكافرين ثم أخذتهم فكيف كان نكير   [ 22 \ 44 ] قد بين تعالى نوع العذاب الذي عذب به كل أمة من تلك الأمم ، بعد الإملاء لها والإمهال ، فبين أنه أهلك قوم نوح  بالغرق في مواضع كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى : فأخذهم الطوفان وهم ظالمون   [ 29 \ 14 ] وقوله : ففتحنا أبواب السماء بماء منهمر وفجرنا الأرض عيونا فالتقى الماء على أمر قد قدر   [ 54 \ 11 - 12 ] وقوله : ثم أغرقنا بعد الباقين   [ 26 \ 120 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وبين في مواضع كثيرة أنه بعد الإملاء والإمهال لعاد  أهلكهم بالريح العقيم ; كقوله تعالى : وأما عاد فأهلكوا بريح صرصر عاتية الآيات [ 69 \ 6 ] وقوله تعالى : وفي عاد إذ أرسلنا عليهم الريح العقيم ما تذر من شيء أتت عليه إلا جعلته كالرميم   [ 54 \ 41 - 42 ] وقوله : بل هو ما استعجلتم به ريح فيها عذاب أليم تدمر كل شيء بأمر ربها فأصبحوا لا يرى إلا مساكنهم   [ 46 \ 24 - 25 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات وبين أنه أهلك ثمود  بصيحة أهلكتهم جميعا ; كقوله فيهم : وأخذ الذين ظلموا الصيحة فأصبحوا في ديارهم جاثمين   [ 11 \ 67 ] وقوله : وأما ثمود فهديناهم فاستحبوا العمى على الهدى فأخذتهم صاعقة العذاب الهون الآية [ 41 \ 17 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وقوم إبراهيم  الذين كذبوه هم نمروذ  ، وقومه ، وقد ذكر المفسرون أن العذاب الدنيوي الذي أهلكهم الله به هو المذكور في قوله تعالى في سورة النحل : قد مكر الذين من قبلهم فأتى الله بنيانهم من القواعد فخر عليهم السقف من فوقهم وأتاهم العذاب من حيث لا يشعرون   [ 16 \ 26 ] وقد بين تعالى أنه أهلك قوم لوط  بجعل عالي أرضهم سافلها ، وأنه   [ ص: 269 ] أرسل عليهم مطرا من حجارة السجيل في مواضع متعددة كقوله ; تعالى : فلما جاء أمرنا جعلنا عاليها سافلها وأمطرنا عليها حجارة من سجيل   [ 11 \ 82 ] ونحو ذلك من الآيات ، وقد بين تعالى أنه أهلك أصحاب مدين  بالصيحة في مواضع ; كقوله فيهم : وأخذت الذين ظلموا الصيحة فأصبحوا في ديارهم جاثمين كأن لم يغنوا فيها ألا بعدا لمدين كما بعدت ثمود   [ 11 \ 94 - 95 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات وقد بين في مواضع كثيرة أنه أهلك الذين كذبوا موسى  ، وهم فرعون وقومه بالغرق كقوله : واترك البحر رهوا إنهم جند مغرقون   [ 44 \ 24 ] وقوله تعالى : فأتبعهم فرعون بجنوده فغشيهم من اليم ما غشيهم الآية [ 20 \ 78 ] وقوله تعالى : حتى إذا أدركه الغرق قال آمنت أنه لا إله إلا الذي آمنت به بنو إسرائيل وأنا من المسلمين   [ 10 \ 90 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 ومعلوم أن الآيات كثيرة في بيان ما أهلكت به هذه الأمم السبع المذكورة ،  وقد ذكرنا قليلا منها كالمثال لغيره ، وكل ذلك يوضح معنى قوله تعالى بعد أن  ذكر تكذيب الأمم السبع لأنبيائهم فأمليت للذين كفروا ثم أخذتهم   [ 22 \ 44 ] أي : بالعذاب ، وهو ما ذكرنا بعض الآيات الدالة على تفاصيله وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : فكيف كان نكير النكير  : اسم مصدر بمعنى الإنكار أي : كيف كان إنكاري عليهم منكرهم ، الذي هو  كفرهم بي ، وتكذيبهم رسلي ، وهو ذلك العذاب المستأصل الذي بينا وبعده عذاب  الآخرة الذي لا ينقطع نرجو الله لنا ولإخواننا المسلمين العافية من كل ما  يسخط خالقنا ، ويستوجب عقوبته ، والجواب إنكارك عليهم بذلك العذاب واقع  موقعه على أكمل وجه ; لأن الجزاء من جنس العمل ، فجزاء العمل البالغ غاية  القبح بالنكال العظيم جزاء وفاق واقع موقعه ، فسبحان الحكيم الخبير الذي لا  يضع الأمر إلا في موضعه ولا يوقعه إلا في موقعه ، وقرأ هذا الحرف  ورش  وحده عن نافع    : فكيف كان نكير بياء المتكلم بعد الراء وصلا فقط وقرأ الباقون بحذفها اكتفاء بالكسرة عن الياء .
قوله تعالى : فكأين من قرية أهلكناها وهي ظالمة فهي خاوية على عروشها وبئر معطلة وقصر مشيد ،  بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه أهلك كثيرا من القرى في حال كونها  ظالمة أي : بسبب ذلك الظلم ، وهو الكفر بالله وتكذيب رسله ، فصارت بسبب  الإهلاك والتدمير ديارها متهدمة وآبارها معطلة ، لا يسقي منها شيء لإهلاك  أهلها الذين كانوا يستقون منها .   [ ص: 270 ] وهذا المعنى الذي ذكره تعالى في هذه الآية : جاء موضحا في آيات كثيرة كقوله تعالى : وكأين من قرية عتت عن أمر ربها ورسله فحاسبناها حسابا شديدا وعذبناها عذابا نكرا فذاقت وبال أمرها وكان عاقبة أمرها خسرا أعد الله لهم عذابا شديدا   [ 65 \ 8 - 10 ] وقوله تعالى : وكذلك أخذ ربك إذا أخذ القرى وهي ظالمة إن أخذه أليم شديد   [ 11 \ 102 ] وقد ثبت في الصحيحين من حديث  أبي موسى الأشعري    - رضي الله عنه - أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " إن الله ليملي للظالم حتى إذا أخذه لم يفلته ثم قرأ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وكذلك أخذ ربك إذا أخذ القرى وهي ظالمة إن أخذه أليم شديد   [ 11 \ 102 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : فهي خاوية على عروشها   [ 22 \ 45 ] العروش السقوف والخاوية الساقطة ومنه قول الخنساء    : 
**كان أبو حسان  عرشا خوى مما بناه الدهر دان ظليل* *

 والمعنى : أن السقوف سقطت ثم سقطت عليها حيطانها على أظهر التفسيرات ،  والقصر المشيد المطلي بالشيد بكسر الشين ، وهو الجص ، وقيل المشيد : الرفيع  الحصين ، كقوله تعالى : أينما تكونوا يدرككم الموت ولو كنتم في بروج مشيدة   [ 4 \ 78 ] أي : حصون رفيعة منيعة ، والظاهر أن قوله : وبئر معطلة معطوف  على قرية أي : وكأين من قرية أهلكناها ، وكم من بئر عطلناها بإهلاك أهلها ،  وكم من قصر مشيد أخليناه من ساكنيه ، وأهلكناهم لما كفروا وكذبوا الرسل .  وفي هذه الآية وأمثالها : تهديد لكفار قريش  الذين كذبوه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وتحذير لهم من أن ينزل بهم ما نزل بتلك القرى من العذاب لما كذبت رسلها .
تنبيه 

 يظهر لطالب العلم في هذه الآية سؤال : وهو أن قوله : فهي خاوية على عروشها يدل على تهدم أبنية أهلها ، وسقوطها وقوله : وقصر مشيد يدل على بقاء أبنيتها قائمة مشيدة . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الظاهر لي في جواب هذا السؤال : أن  قصور القرى التي أهلكها الله ، وقت نزول هذه الآية منها ما هو متهدم كما دل  عليه قوله : فهي خاوية على عروشها ومنها ما هو قائم باق على بنائه ، كما دل عليه قوله تعالى : وقصر مشيد وإنما استظهرنا هذا الجمع ; لأن القرآن دل عليه ، وخير ما يفسر به القرآن   [ ص: 271 ] القرآن ، وذلك في قوله - جل وعلا - في سورة هود : ذلك من أنباء القرى نقصه عليك منها قائم وحصيد   [ 11 \ 100 ] فصرح في هذه الآية بأن منها قائما ، ومنها حصيدا . 

 وأظهر الأقوال وأجراها على ظاهر القرآن : أن القائم هو الذي لم يتهدم ،  والحصيد هو الذي تهدم وتفرقت أنقاضه ، ونظيره من كلام العرب قوله : 
**والناس في قسم المنية بينهم كالزرع منه قائم وحصيد* *

 وفي معنى القائم والحصيد ، أقوال أخر غير ما ذكرنا ، ولكن ما ذكرنا هو أظهرها ، وذكر  الزمخشري  ما  يفهم منه وجه آخر للجمع ، وهو أن معنى قوله : " خاوية " : خالية من أهلها  من قوله : خوى المكان إذا خلا من أهله ، وأن معنى : " على عروشها " : أن  الأبنية باقية أي : هي خالية من أهلها مع بقاء عروشها قائمة على حيطانها ،  وما ذكرناه أولا هو الصواب إن شاء الله تعالى . 

 وقد دلت هذه الآية الكريمة وأمثالها في القرآن : أن لفظ القرية يطلق تارة  على نفس الأبنية ، وتارة على أهلها الساكنين بها ، فالإهلاك في قوله :  أهلكناها ، والظلم في قوله : وهي ظالمة   : يراد به أهلها الساكنون بها وقوله : فهي خاوية على عروشها يراد به الأبنية كما قال في آية : واسأل القرية التي كنا فيها   [ 12 \ 82 ] وقال في أخرى : حتى إذا أتيا أهل قرية استطعما أهلها   [ 18 \ 77 ] . 

 وقد بينا في رسالتنا المسماة منع جواز المجاز في المنزل للتعبد والإعجاز :  أن ما يسميه البلاغيون مجاز النقص ، ومجاز الزيادة ، ليس بمجاز حتى عند  جمهور القائلين بالمجاز من الأصوليين ، وأقمنا الدليل على ذلك ، وقرأ هذا  الحرف ابن كثير    :  وكائن بألف بعد الكاف ، وبعد الألف همزة مكسورة ، فنون ساكنة وقرأه الباقون  : وكأين بهمزة مفتوحة بعد الكاف بعدها ياء مكسورة مشددة فنون ساكنة ،  ومعنى القراءتين واحد ، فهما لغتان فصيحتان ، وقراءتان سبعيتان صحيحتان . 

وأبو عمرو  يقف على الياء ، والباقون يقفون على النون ، وقرأ أبو عمرو     : " أهلكتها " بتاء المتكلم المضمومة بعد الكاف من غير ألف ، والباقون  بنون مفتوحة بعد الكاف ، وبعد النون ألف ، والمراد بصيغة الجمع ، على قراءة  الجمهور التعظيم ، كما هو واضح ، وقرأ  ورش  والسوسي  و ( بير ) بإبدال الهمزة ياء والباقون بالهمزة الساكنة .
[ ص: 272 ] مسألة 

 اعلم أن كأين فيها لغات عديدة أفصحها  الاثنتان اللتان ذكرناهما ، وكأين بفتح الهمزة والياء المكسورة المشددة  أكثر في كلام العرب ، وهي قراءة الجمهور كما بينا ، وكائن بالألف والهمزة  المكسورة أكثر في شعر العرب ، ولم يقرأ بها من السبعة غير ابن كثير  كما بينا ، ومعنى كأين : كمعنى كم الخبرية ، فهي تدل على الإخبار بعدد كثير ومميزها له حالتان : 

 الأولى : أن يجر بمن وهي لغة القرآن كقوله : وكأين من قرية   [ 65 \ 8 ] وقوله وكأين من نبي الآية [ 3 \ 146 ] وكأين من آية في السماوات والأرض الآية [ 12 \ 105 ] ، ونظير ذلك من كلام العرب في جر مميز كأين بمن قوله : 
**وكائن بالأباطح من صديق يراني لو أصيب هو المصابا* *

 الحالة الثانية : أن ينصب ومنه قوله : 
**وكائن لنا فضلا عليكم ومنة     قديما ولا تدرون ما من منعم 
**

 وقول الآخر : 
**اطرد اليأس بالرجاء فكائن     آلما حم يسره بعد عسر 
**

 قال في الخلاصة : 
**ككم كأين وكذا وينتصب     تمييز ذين أو به صل من تصب 
**

 أما الاستفهام بكأين فهو نادر ولم يثبته إلا ابن مالك ،  وابن قتيبة  ، وابن عصفور  ، واستدل له ابن مالك  بما روي عن  أبي بن كعب  أنه قال  لابن مسعود    : كأين تقرأ سورة الأحزاب آية فقال : ثلاثا وسبعين اهـ . 

 واختلف في كأين هل هي بسيطة أو مركبة وعلى أنها مركبة فهي مركبة من كاف  التشبيه ، وأي المنونة ، قال بعضهم : ولأجل تركيبها جاز الوقف عليها بالنون  في قراءة الجمهور ; لأن التنوين لما دخل في التركيب أشبه النون الأصلية ،  ولهذا رسم في المصحف نونا وقراءة أبي عمرو  بالوقف على الياء لأجل اعتبار حكم التنوين في الأصل ، وهو حذفه في الوقف . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الأظهر عندي أن كأين بسيطة ، وأنها كلمة   [ ص: 273 ] وضعتها  العرب للإخبار بعدد كثير نحو : كم ، إذ لا دليل يجب الرجوع إليه على أن  أصلها مركبة ، ومن الدليل على أنها بسيطة : إثبات نونها في الخط ; لأن  الأصل في نون التنوين عدم إثباتها في الخط ، ودعوى أن التركيب جعلها كالنون  الأصلية دعوى مجردة عن الدليل ، واختار أبو حيان  أنها  غير مركبة ، واستدل لذلك بتلاعب العرب بها في تعدد اللغات ، فإن فيها خمس  لغات اثنتان منها قد قدمناهما ، وبينا أنهما قراءتان سبعيتان ; لأن إحداهما  قرأ بها ابن كثير  والأخرى  قرأ بها الجمهور ، واللغة الثالثة فيها : كأين بهمزة ساكنة فياء مكسورة ،  والرابعة كيئن بياء ساكنة وهمزة مكسورة ، الخامسة : كأن بهمزة مفتوحة ونون  ساكنة اهـ ، ولقد صدق أبو حيان  في أن التلاعب بلفظ هذه الكلمة إلى هذه اللغات يدل على أن أصلها بسيطة لا مركبة . 

 والله تعالى أعلم . 

 واعلم : أن ما يذكره كثير من المفسرين في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة من أن البئر المعطلة ، والقصر المشيد معروفان ، وأنهما بحضرموت  ،  وأن القصر مشرف على قلة جبل لا يرتقى إليه بحال ، وأن البئر في سفحه لا  تقر الرياح شيئا سقط فيها إلا أخرجته ، وما يذكرونه أيضا من أن البئر هي :  الرس ، وأنها كانت بعدن  باليمن  بحضرموت  في بلد يقال له : حضور  ، وأنها نزل بها أربعة آلاف ممن آمنوا بصالح  ، ونجوا من العذاب ومعهم صالح  ، فمات صالح  ، فسمي المكان حضرموت    ; لأن صالحا  لما حضره مات فبنوا حضور  وقعدوا على هذه البئر ، وأمروا عليهم رجلا يقال له : العلس بن جلاس بن سويد  أو جلهس بن جلاس  وكان حسن السيرة فيهم عاملا عليهم ، وجعلوا وزيره سنجاريب بن سوادة  ،  فأقاموا دهرا ، وتناسلوا حتى كثروا ، وكانت البئر تسقي المدينة كلها  وباديتها ، وجميع ما فيها من الدواب والغنم والبقر وغير ذلك ; لأنها كانت  لها بكرات كثيرة منصوبة عليها ، ورجال كثيرون موكلون بها ، وحياض كثيرة  حولها تملأ للناس وحياض للدواب وحياض للغنم ، وحياض للبقر ، ولم يكن لهم  ماء غيرها ، وآل بهم الأمر إلى أن مات ملكهم وطلوا جثته بدهن يمنعها من  التغيير ، وأن الشيطان دخل في جثته ، وزعم لهم أنه هو الملك ، وأنه لم يمت  ولكنه تغيب عنهم ليرى صنيعهم وأمرهم أن يضربوا بينهم وبين الجثة حجابا ،  وكان الشيطان يكلمهم من جثة الملك من وراء حجاب لئلا يطلعوا على الحقيقة  أنه ميت ، ولم يزل بهم حتى كفروا بالله تعالى فبعث الله إليهم نبيا اسمه : حنظلة بن صفوان  يوحى  إليه في النوم دون اليقظة ، فأعلمهم أن الشيطان أضلهم وأخبرهم أن ملكهم قد  مات ، ونهاهم عن الشرك بالله ووعظهم ونصح لهم ، وحذرهم عقاب ربهم ، فقتلوا  نبيهم المذكور في   [ ص: 274 ] السوق  ، وطرحوه في بئر فعند ذلك نزل بهم عقاب الله ، فأصبحوا والبئر غار ماؤها ،  وتعطل رشاؤها فصاحوا بأجمعهم ، وضج النساء والصبيان حتى مات الجميع من  العطش ، وأن تلك البئر هي البئر المعطلة في هذه الآية ، كله لا معول عليه ;  لأنه من جنس الإسرائيليات ، وظاهر القرآن يدل على خلافه ، لأن قوله : وكأين من قرية   [ 22 \ 48 ] معناه : الإخبار بأن عددا كبيرا من القرى أهلكهم الله بظلمهم ،  وأن كثيرا من آبارهم بقيت معطلة بهلاك أهلها ، وأن كثيرا من القصور  المشيدة بقيت بعد هلاك أهلها بدونهم ; لأن مميز كأين ، وإن كان لفظه مفردا  فمعناه يشمل عددا كثيرا كما هو معلوم في محله . 

 وقال أبو حيان  في " البحر المحيط " وعن الإمام أبي القاسم الأنصاري  قال : رأيت قبر صالح  بالشام  في بلدة يقال لها : عكا  فكيف يكون بحضرموت  ، ومعلوم أن ديار قوم صالح  التي أهلكوا فيها معروفة يمر بها الذاهب من المدينة  إلى الشام  ، وقد قدمنا في سورة الحجر أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مر بها في طريقه إلى تبوك  في غزوة تبوك  ، ومن المستبعد أن يقطع صالح  ، ومن آمن من قومه هذه المسافة الطويلة البعيدة من أرض الحجر إلى حضرموت  من غير داع يدعوه ويضطره إلى ذلك ، كما ترى ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : أفلم يسيروا في الأرض فتكون لهم قلوب يعقلون بها أو آذان يسمعون بها بين الله - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن كفار مكة  الذين  كذبوا نبينا - صلوات الله وسلامه عليه - ، ينبغي لهم أن يسيروا في الأرض  فتكون لهم قلوب يعقلون بها ، أو آذان يسمعون بها ; لأنهم إذا سافروا مروا  بأماكن قوم صالح  ، وأماكن قوم لوط  ، وأماكن قوم هود  ،  فوجدوا بلادهم خالية وآثارهم منطمسة لم يبق منهم داع ولا مجيب ، لتكذيبهم  رسلهم ، وكفرهم بربهم ، فيدركون بعقولهم : أن تكذيبهم نبيهم لا يؤمن أن  يسبب لهم من سخط الله مثل ما حل بأولئك الذين مروا بمساكنهم خالية ، قد عم  أهلها الهلاك ، وتكون لهم آذان يسمعون بها ما قص الله في كتابه على نبيه من  أخبار تلك الأمم ، وما أصابها من الإهلاك المستأصل والتدمير ، فيحذروا أن  يحل بهم مثل ما حل بأولئك .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (377)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 275 إلى صـ 282
*
*
*
*
 والآيات الدالة على هذا المعنى كثيرة كقوله تعالى : أفلم يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم دمر الله عليهم   [ 47 \ 10 ] ثم بين تهديده لكفار مكة  بما فعل بالأمم الماضية في قوله : وللكافرين أمثالها   [ 47 \ 10 ] وكقوله في قوم لوط     : وإنكم لتمرون عليهم مصبحين وبالليل أفلا تعقلون   [ 37 \ 137 - 138 ]   [ ص: 275 ] وكقوله فيهم : وإنها لبسبيل مقيم الآية [ 15 \ 76 ] ، وكقوله في قوم لوط   وقوم شعيب     : أصحاب الأيكة   [ 50 \ 14 ] وإنهما لبإمام مبين    [ 15 \ 79 ] ; لأن معنى الآيتين : أن ديارهم على ظهر الطريق الذي يمرون  فيه المعبر عنه بالسبيل والإمام ، والآيات بمثل هذا كثيرة ، وقد قدمنا منها  جملا كافية في سورة المائدة وغيرها . 

 والآية تدل على أن محل العقل : في القلب ، ومحل السمع : في الأذن ، فما  يزعمه الفلاسفة من أن محل العقل الدماغ باطل ، كما أوضحناه في غير هذا  الموضع ، وكذلك قول من زعم أن العقل لا مركز له أصلا في الإنسان ; لأنه  زماني فقط لا مكاني فهو في غاية السقوط والبطلان كما ترى . 

 قوله تعالى : فإنها لا تعمى الأبصار ولكن تعمى القلوب التي في الصدور ، قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة لمعنى هذه الآية في سورة " بني إسرائيل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ومن كان في هذه أعمى فهو في الآخرة أعمى الآية [ 17 \ 72 ] ، مع بعض الشواهد العربية ، فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا . 
قوله تعالى : ويستعجلونك بالعذاب ولن يخلف الله وعده ،  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الكفار يطلبون من النبي - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - تعجيل العذاب الذي يعدهم به طغيانا وعنادا . 

 والآيات الدالة على هذا المعنى كثيرة في القرآن ; كقوله تعالى : وقالوا ربنا عجل لنا قطنا قبل يوم الحساب   [ 38 \ 16 ] وقوله : يستعجلونك بالعذاب وإن جهنم لمحيطة بالكافرين   [ 29 \ 54 ] وقوله : ويستعجلونك بالعذاب ولولا أجل مسمى لجاءهم العذاب الآية [ 29 \ 53 ] . 

 وقد أوضحنا الآيات الدالة على هذا المعنى في مواضع متعددة ، من هذا الكتاب المبارك في سورة " الأنعام " في الكلام على قوله : ما عندي ما تستعجلون به   [ 6 \ 57 ] وفي يونس في الكلام على قوله : أثم إذا ما وقع آمنتم به   [ 10 \ 15 ] إلى غير ذلك من المواضع . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ولن يخلف الله وعده الظاهر أن المراد بالوعد هنا : هو ما أوعدهم به من العذاب الذي يستعجلون نزوله . 

 [ ص: 276 ] والمعنى : هو منجز ما وعدهم به من العذاب ، وإذا جاء الوقت المحدد لذلك كما قال تعالى : ولولا أجل مسمى لجاءهم العذاب وليأتينهم بغتة وهم لا يشعرون   [ 29 \ 53 ] وقوله تعالى : ألا يوم يأتيهم ليس مصروفا عنهم وحاق بهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون   [ 11 \ 8 ] وقوله تعالى : أثم إذا ما وقع آمنتم به آلآن وقد كنتم به تستعجلون   [ 10 \ 51 ] وبه تعلم أن الوعد يطلق في القرآن على الوعد بالشر . 

 ومن الآيات الموضحة لذلك قوله تعالى : قل أفأنبئكم بشر من ذلكم النار وعدها الله الذين كفروا وبئس المصير    [ 22 \ 72 ] فإنه قال في هذه الآية في النار : وعدها الله بصيغة الثلاثي  الذي مصدره الوعد ، ولم يقل أوعدها وما ذكر في هذه الآية ، من أن ما وعد به  الكفار من العذاب واقع لا محالة ، وأنه لا يخلف وعده بذلك ، جاء مبينا في  غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله تعالى في سورة " ق " قال لا تختصموا لدي وقد قدمت إليكم بالوعيد ما يبدل القول لدي الآية [ 50 \ 28 ] والصحيح أن المراد بقوله : ما يبدل القول لدي أن ما أوعد الكفار به من العذاب ، لا يبدل لديه ، بل هو واقع لا محالة ، وقوله تعالى : كل كذب الرسل فحق وعيد   [ 50 \ 14 ] أي : وجب وثبت فلا يمكن عدم وقوعه بحال وقوله تعالى : إن كل إلا كذب الرسل فحق عقاب   [ 38 \ 14 ] كما أوضحناه في كتابنا : " دفع إيهام الاضطراب ، عن آيات الكتاب " في سورة " الأنعام " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : قال النار مثواكم خالدين فيها إلا ما شاء الله الآية  [ 6 \ 128 ] ، وأوضحنا أن ما أوعد به الكفار لا يخلف بحال ، كما دلت عليه  الآيات المذكورة ، أما ما أوعد به عصاة المسلمين ، فهو الذي يجوز ألا ينفذه  وأن يعفو كما قال تعالى : إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء الآية [ 4 \ 48 ] . 

 وبالتحقيق الذي ذكرنا : تعلم أن الوعد يطلق في الخير والشر كما بينا ،  وإنما شاع على ألسنة كثير من أهل التفسير ، من أن الوعد لا يستعمل إلا في  الوعد بخير وأنه هو الذي لا يخلفه الله ، وأما إن كان المتوعد به شرا ،  فإنه وعيد وإيعاد ، قالوا : إن العرب تعد الرجوع عن الوعد لؤما ، وعن  الإيعاد كرما ، وذكروا عن  الأصمعي  أنه قال : كنت عند  أبي عمرو بن العلاء  ، فجاءه  عمرو بن عبيد  فقال : يا أبا عمرو  ،  هل يخلف الله الميعاد ؟ فقال : لا ، فذكر آية وعيد ، فقال له : أمن العجم  أنت ؟ إن العرب تعد الرجوع عن الوعد لؤما وعن الإيعاد كرما ، أما سمعت قول  الشاعر :   [ ص: 277 ] 
**ولا يرهب ابن العم والجار سطوتي ولا انثنى عن سطوة المتهدد     فإني وإن أوعدته أو وعدته 
لمخلف إيعادي ومنجز موعدي* *

 فيه نظر من وجهين . 

 الأول : هو ما بيناه آنفا من إطلاق الوعد في القرآن على التوعد بالنار ، والعذاب كقوله تعالى : النار وعدها الله الذين كفروا   [ 22 \ 72 ] وقوله تعالى : ويستعجلونك بالعذاب ولن يخلف الله وعده    [ 22 \ 47 ] ; لأن ظاهر الآية الذي لا يجوز العدول عنه ، ولن يخلف الله  وعده في حلول العذاب الذي يستعجلونك به لهم ، لأنه مقترن بقوله : ويستعجلونك بالعذاب   [ 22 \ 47 ] فتعلقه به هو الظاهر . 

 الثاني : هو ما بينا أن ما أوعد الله به الكفار لا يصح أن يخلفه بحال ;  لأن ادعاء جواز إخلافه ، لأنه إيعاد وأن العرب تعد الرجوع عن الإيعاد كرما  يبطله أمران : 

 الأول : أنه يلزمه جواز ألا يدخل النار كافر أصلا ، لأن إيعادهم بإدخالهم  النار مما زعموا أن الرجوع عنه كرم ، وهذا لا شك في بطلانه . 

 الثاني : ما ذكرنا من الآيات الدالة : على أن الله لا يخلف ما أوعد به الكفار من العذاب ، كقوله : قال لا تختصموا لدي وقد قدمت إليكم بالوعيد ما يبدل القول لدي الآية [ 50 \ 28 - 29 ] وقوله تعالى فيهم : فحق وعيد   [ 50 \ 14 ] وقوله فيهم : فحق عقاب   [ 38 \ 14 ] ومعنى حق : وجب وثبت ، فلا وجه لانتفائه بحال ، كما أوضحناه هنا وفي غير هذا الموضع .
قوله تعالى : وإن يوما عند ربك كألف سنة مما تعدون ،  بين - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أن اليوم عنده - جل وعلا - كألف سنة  مما يعده خلقه ، وما ذكره هنا من كون اليوم عنده كألف سنة ، أشار إليه في  سورة السجدة بقوله : يدبر الأمر من السماء إلى الأرض ثم يعرج إليه في يوم كان مقداره ألف سنة مما تعدون   [ 32 \ 5 ] وذكر في سورة المعارج أن مقدار اليوم خمسون ألف سنة وذلك في قوله : تعرج الملائكة والروح إليه في يوم كان مقداره خمسين ألف سنة الآية  [ 70 \ 4 ] ، فآية الحج ، وآية السجدة متوافقتان تصدق كل واحدة منهما  الأخرى ، وتماثلها في المعنى ، وآية المعارج تخالف ظاهرهما لزيادتها عليهما  بخمسين ضعفا ، وقد ذكرنا وجه الجمع بين هذه الآيات في كتابنا : " دفع  إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " ، وسنذكره إن شاء الله   [ ص: 278 ] هنا ملخصا مختصرا ، ونزيد عليه بعض ما تدعو الحاجة إليه . 

 فقد ذكرنا ما ملخصه : أن أبا عبيدة  روى عن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم  ، عن أيوب  ، عن  ابن أبي مليكة  أنه حضر كلا من  ابن عباس  ،  وسعيد بن المسيب  ، سئل عن هذه الآيات : فلم يدر ما يقوله فيها ، ويقول : لا أدري ، ثم ذكرنا أن للجمع بينهما وجهين : الأول : هو ما أخرجه  ابن أبي حاتم  من طريق سماك  ، عن عكرمة  عن  ابن عباس  من  أن يوم الألف في سورة الحج : هو أحد الأيام الستة التي خلق الله فيها  السماوات والأرض ويوم الألف في سورة السجدة ، هو مقدار سير الأمر وعروجه  إليه تعالى ويوم الخمسين ألفا ، هو يوم القيامة   . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن المراد بجميعها يوم القيامة ، وأن اختلاف زمن اليوم  إنما هو باعتبار حال المؤمن ، وحال الكافر ; لأن يوم القيامة أخف على  المؤمن منه على الكافر كما قال تعالى : فذلك يومئذ يوم عسير على الكافرين غير يسير   [ 74 \ 9 - 10 ] اهـ ، ذكر هذين الوجهين صاحب الإتقان . 

 وذكرنا أيضا في كتابنا : " دفع إيهام الاضطراب ، عن آيات الكتاب " في سورة " الفرقان " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : أصحاب الجنة يومئذ خير مستقرا وأحسن مقيلا    [ 25 \ 24 ] ما ملخصه : أن آية الفرقان هذه تدل على انقضاء الحساب في نصف  نهار ; لأن المقيل القيلولة أو مكانها وهي الاستراحة نصف النهار في الحر ،  وممن قال بانقضاء الحساب في نصف نهار :  ابن عباس  ،  وابن مسعود  ، وعكرمة   وابن جبير  لدلالة هذه الآية ، على ذلك ، كما نقله عنهم ابن كثير  وغيره . 

 وفي تفسير الجلالين ما نصه : وأخذ من ذلك انقضاء الحساب في نصف نهار ، كما ورد في حديث انتهى منه ، مع أنه تعالى ذكر أن مقدار يوم القيامة خمسون ألف سنة في قوله تعالى : في يوم كان مقداره خمسين ألف سنة   [ 70 \ 4 ] وهو يوم القيامة بلا خلاف في ذلك . 

 والظاهر في الجواب : أن يوم القيامة يطول على الكفار ويقصر على المؤمنين ، ويشير لهذا قوله تعالى بعد هذا بقليل الملك يومئذ الحق للرحمن وكان يوما على الكافرين عسيرا   [ 25 \ 26 ] فتخصيصه عسر ذلك اليوم بالكافرين : يدل على أن المؤمنين   [ ص: 279 ] ليسوا كذلك وقوله تعالى : 

فذلك يومئذ يوم عسير على الكافرين غير يسير   [ 74 \ 9 - 10 ] يدل بمفهوم مخالفته على أنه يسير على المؤمنين غير عسير كما دل عليه قوله تعالى : مهطعين إلى الداعي يقول الكافرون هذا يوم عسر   . 

 وقال  ابن جرير    : حدثني يونس  ، أنبأنا ابن وهب  ، أنبأنا  عمرو بن الحارث    : أن سعيدا الصواف  حدثه  أنه بلغه : أن يوم القيامة يقصر على المؤمنين ، حتى يكون كما بين العصر  إلى غروب الشمس ، وأنهم يتقلبون في رياض الجنة ، حتى يفرغ من الناس وذلك  قوله : أصحاب الجنة يومئذ خير مستقرا وأحسن مقيلا   [ 25 \ 24 ] ونقله عنه ابن كثير  في تفسيره ، وأما على قول من فسر المقيل في الآية بأنه المأوى والمنزل كقتادة     - رحمه الله - ، فلا دلالة في الآية لشيء مما ذكرنا ، ومعلوم أن من كان  في سرور ونعمة ، أنه يقصر عليه الزمن الطويل قصرا شديدا ، بخلاف من كان في  العذاب المهين والبلايا والكروب ، فإن الزمن القصير يطول عليه جدا ، وهذا  أمر معروف ، وهو كثير في كلام العرب ، وقد ذكرنا في كتابنا المذكور بعض  الشواهد الدالة عليه ، كقول  أبي سفيان بن الحارث    - رضي الله عنه - يرثي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 


**أرقت فبات ليلي لا يزول وليل أخي المصيبة فيه طول* *

 وقول الآخر : 


**فقصارهن مع الهموم طويلة     وطوالهن مع السرور قصار 
**

 وقول الآخر : 


**ليلى وليلي نفى نومي اختلافهما     في الطول والطول طوبى لي لو اعتدلا 
يجود بالطول ليلي كلما بخلت     بالطول ليلى وإن جادت به بخلا 
**

 ونحو هذا كثير جدا في كلام العرب ، ومن أظرف ما قيل فيه ما روي عن  يزيد بن معاوية  أنه قال : 
**لا أسأل الله تغييرا لما فعلت     نامت وقد أسهرت عيني عيناها 
فالليل أطول شيء حين أفقدها     والليل أقصر شيء حين ألقاها 
**

 وقد ورد بعض الأحاديث بما يدل على ظاهر آية " الحج " ، وآية " السجدة " . 

 وسنذكر هنا طرفا منه بواسطة نقل ابن كثير  في تفسير هذه الآية من سورة " الحج " ، قال ابن كثير    : قال  ابن أبي حاتم    : حدثنا  الحسن بن عرفة  ، حدثني  عبدة بن سليمان  ، عن   [ ص: 280 ] محمد بن عمرو  ، عن أبي سلمة  ، عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " يدخل فقراء المسلمين الجنة قبل الأغنياء بنصف يوم خمسمائة عام   " ورواه الترمذي   والنسائي  من حديث  الثوري  عن محمد بن عمرو  به ، وقال الترمذي    : حسن صحيح . 

 وقد رواه  ابن جرير  عن  أبي هريرة  موقوفا فقال : حدثني يعقوب  ثنا  ابن علية  ، ثنا  سعيد الجريري  عن  أبي نضرة  ، عن سمير بن نهار  قال : قال  أبو هريرة     : يدخل فقراء المسلمين الجنة قبل الأغنياء ، بمقدار نصف يوم ، قلت : وما  مقدار نصف يوم ؟ قال : أو ما تقرأ القرآن ؟ قلت : بلى قال : وإن يوما عند ربك كألف سنة مما تعدون   [ 22 \ 47 ] وقال أبو داود  في آخر كتاب الملاحم من سننه : حدثنا  عمرو بن عثمان  ، حدثنا أبو المغيرة  ، حدثني صفوان  عن شريح بن عبيد  ، عن  سعد بن أبي وقاص  ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : " إني لأرجو ألا تعجز أمتي عند ربها أن يؤخرهم نصف يوم   " قيل لسعد    : وكم نصف يوم ؟ قال : خمسمائة سنة   . 

 وقال  ابن أبي حاتم    : حدثنا  أحمد بن سنان  ، حدثنا  عبد الرحمن بن مهدي  ، عن إسرائيل  ، عن سماك  عن عكرمة  ، عن  ابن عباس  وإن يوما عند ربك كألف سنة مما تعدون   [ 22 \ 47 ] قال : من الأيام التي خلق الله فيها السماوات والأرض ، ورواه  ابن جرير  عن ابن بشار  ، عن ابن المهدي  وبه قال مجاهد  ، وعكرمة  ، ونص عليه  أحمد بن حنبل  في كتاب الرد على الجهمية  ، وقال مجاهد    : هذه الآية كقوله : يدبر الأمر من السماء إلى الأرض ثم يعرج إليه في يوم كان مقداره ألف سنة مما تعدون   [ 32 \ 5 ] اهـ . محل الغرض من ابن كثير  ،  وظواهر الأحاديث التي ساق يمكن الجمع بينها وبين ما ذكرنا من أن أصل اليوم  كألف سنة ، ولكنه بالنسبة إلى المؤمنين يقصر ويخف ، حتى يكون كنصف نهار ،  والله تعالى أعلم ، وقرأ هذا الحرف ابن كثير  ، وحمزة  ،  والكسائي    : ( كألف سنة مما يعدون ) بياء الغيبة ، وقرأه الباقون تعدون بتاء الخطاب ومعنى القراءتين واضح ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : وكأين من قرية أمليت لها وهي ظالمة ثم أخذتها وإلي المصير ، تقدمت قريبا الآيات الموضحة لمعنى هذه الآية في الكلام على قوله تعالى كذبت قبلهم قوم نوح وإلى قوله وقصر مشيد   [ 22 \ 44 - 45 ] .
قوله تعالى : يا أيها الناس إنما أنا لكم نذير مبين   . 

 [ ص: 281 ] أمر الله - جل وعلا - نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذه الآية أن يقول للناس إنما أنا لكم نذير مبين أي : إني لست بربكم ، ولا بيدي هدايتكم ولا علي عقابكم يوم القيامة ، ولكني مخوف لكم من عذاب الله وسخطه . 

 والآيات بهذا المعنى كثيرة جدا ; قوله تعالى فإنما عليك البلاغ وعلينا الحساب   [ 13 \ 40 ] وقوله إنما أنت منذر   [ 13 \ 7 ] وقوله إن أنا إلا نذير مبين   [ 26 \ 115 ] وقوله فما أرسلناك عليهم حفيظا إن عليك إلا البلاغ   [ 42 \ 48 ] وقوله إن هو إلا نذير لكم بين يدي عذاب شديد   [ 34 \ 46 ] وقوله تبارك الذي نزل الفرقان على عبده ليكون للعالمين نذيرا    [ 25 \ 1 ] والآيات في هذا المعنى كثيرة جدا ، وقوله في هذه الآية  الكريمة : مبين الظاهر أنه الوصف من أبان الرباعية اللازمة التي بمعنى بان ،  والعرب تقول : أبان فهو معنى بان ، فهو بين من اللازم الذي ليس بمتعد إلى  المفعول ، ومنه قول كعب بن زهير    : 
**قنواء في حرتيها للبصير بها عتق مبين وفي الخدين تسهيل* *

 فقوله : عتق مبين أي : كرم ظاهر ومن أبان اللازمة قول  عمر بن أبي ربيعة المخزومي    : 
**لو دب ذر فوق ضاحي جلدها     لأبان من آثارهن حدور 
**

 يعني : لظهر وبان من آثارهن ورم ومنه قول جرير    : 
**إذا آباؤنا وأبوك عدوا     أبان المقرفات من العراب 
**

 أي ظهر : وبان المقرفات من العراب ، ويحتمل أن يكون قوله في هذه الآية : مبين : اسم أبان المتعدية ، والمفعول محذوف للتعميم 

 أي : مبين لكم في إنذاري كل ما ينفعكم ، وما يضركم لتجتلبوا النفع ، وتجتنبوا الضر ، والأول أظهر ، والله تعالى أعلم . 
قوله تعالى : فالذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم مغفرة ورزق كريم والذين سعوا في آياتنا معاجزين أولئك أصحاب الجحيم ،  بين - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الذين آمنوا به وبرسله ، وكل  ما يجب الإيمان به ، وعملوا الفعلات الصالحات من امتثال الأوامر ، واجتناب  النواهي لهم من الله مغفرة لذنوبهم ، ورزق كريم أي : حسن ، هو ما يرزقهم من  أنواع النعيم في جناته ، وأن   [ ص: 282 ] الذين  عملوا بخلاف ذلك فهم أصحاب الجحيم أي : النار الشديد حرها ، وفي هذه الآية  وعد لمن أطاعه ووعيد لمن عصاه ، والآيات بمثل ذلك في القرآن كثيرة كقوله  تعالى نبئ عبادي أني أنا الغفور الرحيم وأن عذابي هو العذاب الأليم   [ 15 \ 49 - 50 ] وقوله غافر الذنب وقابل التوب شديد العقاب ذي الطول الآية [ 40 \ 3 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وقد أوضحناها في غير هذا الموضع وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة والذين سعوا في آياتنا معاجزين   [ 22 \ 51 ] قال مجاهد    : معاجزين يثبطون الناس عن متابعة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وكذا قال عبد الله بن الزبير    : مثبطين ، وقال  ابن عباس    : معاجزين أي مغالبين ومشاقين ، وعن الفراء  معاجزين : معاندين ، وعن الأخفش  معاجزين : معاندة مسابقين ، وعن  الزجاج  معاجزين أي : ظانين أنهم يعجزوننا ; لأنهم ظنوا ألا بعث ، وأن الله لا يقدر عليهم   . 

 واعلم : أن في هذا الحرف قراءتين سبعيتين قرأه الجمهور : معاجزين بألف بين العين والجيم بصيغة المفاعلة اسم فاعل عاجزه ، وقرأه ابن كثير  ، وأبو عمرو    : معجزين بلا ألف مع تشديد الجيم المكسورة على صيغة اسم الفاعل من عجزه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الظاهر بحسب الوضع العربي في قراءة  الجمهور معاجزين : هو اقتضاء طرفين ، لأن الظاهر لا يعدل عنه إلا لدليل يجب  الرجوع إليه ، والمفاعلة تقتضي الطرفين إلا لدليل يصرف عن ذلك ، واقتضاء  الفاعلة الطرفين في الآية من طريقين . 

 الأولى : هي ما قاله  ابن عرفة  من  أن معنى معاجزين في الآية أنهم يعاجزون الأنبياء وأتباعهم ، فيحاول كل  واحد منهما إعجاز الآخر فالأنبياء وأتباعهم ، يحاولون إعجاز الكفار  وإخضاعهم لقبول ما جاء عن الله تعالى ، والكفار يقاتلون الأنبياء ،  وأتباعهم ، ويمانعونهم ، ليصيروهم إلى العجز عن أمر الله ، وهذا الوجه ظاهر  كما قال تعالى ولا يزالون يقاتلونكم حتى يردوكم عن دينكم إن استطاعوا   [ 2 \ 217 ] وعليه فمفعول معاجزين محذوف : أي معاجزين الأنبياء وأتباعهم ، أي مغالبين لهم ، ليعجزوهم عن إقامة الحق . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (378)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 283 إلى صـ 290
*



*  الطريقة الثانية : هي التي ذكرناها آنفا عن  الزجاج  أن معنى معاجزين : ظانين أنهم يعجزون ربهم ، فلا يقدر عليهم لزعمهم أنه لا يقدر على بعثهم بعد الموت كما قال تعالى   [ ص: 283 ] زعم الذين كفروا أن لن يبعثوا   [ 64 \ 7 ] وكما قال تعالى وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحيي العظام وهي رميم   [ 36 \ 78 ] وقال تعالى عنهم إنهم قالوا وما نحن بمبعوثين   [ 6 \ 29 ] وما نحن بمنشرين    [ 44 \ 35 ] وعلى هذا القول فالكفار معاجزين الله في زعمهم الباطل ، وقد  بين تعالى في آيات كثيرة أن زعمهم هذا كاذب ، وأنهم لا يعجزون ربهم بحال  كقوله تعالى واعلموا أنكم غير معجزي الله وأن الله مخزي الكافرين   [ 9 \ 2 ] وقوله فاعلموا أنكم غير معجزي الله وبشر الذين كفروا بعذاب أليم   [ 9 \ 3 ] وقوله وما أنتم بمعجزين في الأرض ولا في السماء الآية [ 29 \ 22 ] وقوله تعالى في " الجن " وأنا ظننا أن لن نعجز الله في الأرض ولن نعجزه هربا   [ 72 \ 12 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقد قدمنا أن مما يوضح هذا الوجه الأخير قول  كعب بن مالك    - رضي الله عنه - : 
**زعمت سخينة أن ستغلب ربها وليغلبن مغالب الغلاب* *

 ومراده بسخينة قريش  يعني : أنهم يحاولون غلبة ربهم ، والله غالبهم بلا شك والوجه الأول أظهر ، وأما على قراءة ابن كثير  ، وأبي عمرو     : معجزين بكسر الجيم المشددة ، بلا ألف ، فالأظهر أن المعنى معجزين أي :  مثبطين من أراد الدخول في الإيمان عن الدخول فيه ، وقيل معجزين من اتبع  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ومعنى ذلك : أنهم ينسبونهم إلى العجز من  قولهم : عجزه بالتضعيف إذا نسبه إلى العجز الذي هو ضد الحزم ، يعنون : أنه  يحسبون المسلمين سفهاء لا عقول لهم ، حيث ارتكبوا أمرا غير الحزم والصواب ،  وهو اتباع دين الإسلام في زعمهم كما قال تعالى عن إخوانهم المنافقين وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء الآية [ 2 \ 13 ] وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة والذين سعوا في آياتنا   [ 22 \ 51 ] . 

 اعلم أولا : أن السعي يطلق على العمل في الأمر لإفساده وإصلاحه ، ومن استعماله في الإفساد قوله تعالى هنا والذين سعوا في آياتنا أي  : سعوا في إبطالها وتكذيبها بقولهم : إنها سحر وشعر وكهانة وأساطير  الأولين ، ونحو ذلك . ومن إطلاق السعي في الفساد أيضا قوله تعالى وإذا تولى سعى في الأرض ليفسد فيها الآية [ 2 \ 205 ] ومن إطلاق السعي في العمل للإصلاح قوله تعالى إن هذا كان لكم جزاء وكان سعيكم مشكورا   [ 76 \ 22 ]   [ ص: 284 ] وقوله وأما من جاءك يسعى وهو يخشى الآية [ 80 \ 8 - 9 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 ومن إطلاق السعي على الخير والشر معا قوله تعالى إن سعيكم لشتى إلى قوله وما يغني عنه ماله إذا تردى   [ 92 \ 4 - 11 ] وهذه الآية التي ذكرها هنا في سورة " الحج " التي هي قوله تعالى فالذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم مغفرة ورزق كريم والذين سعوا في آياتنا معاجزين أولئك أصحاب الجحيم   [ 22 

 - 51 ] جاء معناها واضحا في سورة سبأ في قوله تعالى ليجزي الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك لهم مغفرة ورزق كريم والذين سعوا في آياتنا معاجزين أولئك لهم عذاب من رجز أليم   [ 38 \ 4 - 5 ] فالعذاب من الرجز الأليم المذكور في " سبأ " هو عذاب الجحيم المذكور في الحج . 
قوله تعالى : وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول ولا نبي إلا إذا تمنى ألقى الشيطان في أمنيته فينسخ الله ما يلقي الشيطان ثم يحكم الله آياته والله عليم حكيم ، معنى قوله تمنى في هذه الآية الكريمة فيه للعلماء وجهان من التفسير معروفان : 

 الأول : أن تمنى بمعنى : قرأ وتلا ومنه قول حسان  في  عثمان بن عفان    - رضي الله عنه - : 
**تمنى كتاب الله أول ليله وآخرها لاقى حمام المقادر* *

 وقول الآخر : 
**تمنى كتاب الله آخر ليله     تمني داود الزبور على رسل 
**

 فمعنى تمنى في البيتين قرأ وتلا . 

 وفي صحيح  البخاري  ، عن  ابن عباس  أنه قال : إذا تمنى ألقى الشيطان في أمنيته   : إذا حدث ألقى الشيطان في حديثه ، وكون تمنى بمعنى : قرأ وتلا ، هو قول أكثر المفسرين . 

 القول الثاني : أن تمنى في الآية من التمني المعروف ، وهو تمنيه إسلام  أمته وطاعتهم لله ولرسله ، ومفعول ألقى محذوف فعلى أن تمنى بمعنى : أحب  إيمان أمته   [ ص: 285 ] وعلق أمله  بذلك ، فمفعول ألقى يظهر أنه من جنس الوساوس ، والصد عن دين الله حتى لا  يتم للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أو الرسول ما تمنى . 

 ومعنى كون الإلقاء في أمنيته على هذا الوجه : أن الشيطان يلقي وساوسه  وشبهه ليصد بها عما تمناه الرسول أو النبي ، فصار الإلقاء كأنه واقع فيها  بالصد عن تمامها والحيلولة دون ذلك . 

 وعلى أن تمنى بمعنى : قرأ ، ففي مفعول ألقى تقديران : 

 أحدهما : من جنس الأول أي : ألقى الشيطان في قراءة الرسول - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - أو النبي الشبه والوساوس ليصد الناس عن اتباع ما يقرؤه ، ويتلوه  الرسول أو النبي ، وعلى هذا التقدير فلا إشكال . 

 وأما التقدير الثاني : فهو ألقى الشيطان في أمنيته أي قراءته ما ليس منها ليظن الكفار أنه منها . 

 وقوله فينسخ الله ما يلقي الشيطان يستأنس به لهذا التقدير . 

 وقد ذكر كثير من المفسرين في تفسير هذه الآية قصة الغرانيق قالوا : سبب  نزول هذه الآية الكريمة أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قرأ سورة النجم بمكة  ، فلما بلغ : أفرأيتم اللات والعزى ومناة الثالثة الأخرى    [ 53 \ 19 - 20 ] ألقى الشيطان على لسانه : تلك الغرانيق العلى وإن  شفاعتهن لترتجى ، فلما بلغ آخر السورة سجد وسجد معه المشركون والمسلمون .  وقال المشركون : ما ذكر آلهتنا بخير قبل اليوم ، وشاع في الناس أن أهل مكة   أسلموا بسبب سجودهم مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، حتى رجع المهاجرون  من الحبشة  ظنا منهم أن قومهم أسلموا ، فوجدوهم على كفرهم . 

 وقد قدمنا في هذا الكتاب المبارك أن من أنواع البيان التي تضمنها أن يقول  بعض العلماء في الآية قولا ، ويكون في الآية قرينة تدل على بطلان ذلك القول  ، ومثلنا لذلك : بأمثلة متعددة ، وهذا القول الذي زعمه كثير من المفسرين :  وهو أن الشيطان ألقى على لسان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، هذا الشرك  الأكبر والكفر البواح الذي هو قولهم : تلك الغرانيق العلا وإن شفاعتهن  لترتجى ، يعنون : اللات والعزى ، ومناة الثالثة الأخرى ، الذي لا شك في  بطلانه في نفس سياق آيات " النجم " التي تخللها إلقاء الشيطان المزعوم  قرينة قرآنية واضحة على بطلان هذا القول ; لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  قرأ بعد موضع الإلقاء المزعوم بقليل قوله تعالى ، في اللات   [ ص: 286 ] والعزى ، ومناة الثالثة الأخرى : إن هي إلا أسماء سميتموها أنتم وآباؤكم ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان    [ 53 \ 23 ] وليس من المعقول أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يسب آلهتهم  هذا السب العظيم في سورة النجم متأخرا عن ذكره لها بخير المزعوم ، إلا  وغضبوا ، ولم يسجدوا ; لأن العبرة بالكلام الأخير ، مع أنه قد دلت آيات  قرآنية على بطلان هذا القول ، وهي الآيات الدالة على أن الله لم يجعل  للشيطان سلطانا على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وإخوانه من الرسل ،  وأتباعهم المخلصين كقوله تعالى : إنه ليس له سلطان على الذين آمنوا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون إنما سلطانه على الذين يتولونه والذين هم به مشركون   [ 16 \ 99 - 100 ] وقوله تعالى : 

إن عبادي ليس لك عليهم سلطان إلا من اتبعك من الغاوين   [ 15 \ 42 ] وقوله تعالى وما كان له عليهم من سلطان إلا لنعلم من يؤمن بالآخرة الآية [ 34 \ 21 ] وقوله : وما كان لي عليكم من سلطان الآية  [ 14 \ 22 ] ، وعلى القول المزعوم أن الشيطان ألقى على لسانه - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - ذلك الكفر البواح ، فأي سلطان له أكبر من ذلك . 

 ومن الآيات الدالة على بطلان ذلك القول المزعوم قوله تعالى في النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : وما ينطق عن الهوى إن هو إلا وحي يوحى   [ 53 \ 3 - 4 ] وقوله هل أنبئكم على من تنزل الشياطين تنزل على كل أفاك أثيم   [ 26 \ 221 - 222 ] ، وقوله في القرآن العظيم : إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون   [ 15 \ 9 ] وقوله تعالى : وإنه لكتاب عزيز لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه تنزيل من حكيم حميد   [ 41 \ 41 - 42 ] فهذه الآيات القرآنية تدل على بطلان القول المزعوم .
مسألة . 

 اعلم : أن مسألة الغرانيق مع  استحالتها شرعا ، ودلالة القرآن على بطلانها لم تثبت من طريق صالح  للاحتجاج ، وصرح بعدم ثبوتها خلق كثير من علماء الحديث كما هو الصواب ،  والمفسرون يروون هذه القصة عن  ابن عباس  من طريق الكلبي  ، عن أبي صالح  ، عن  ابن عباس  ، ومعلوم أن الكلبي  متروك ، وقد بين البزار    - رحمه الله - : أنها لا تعرف من طريق يجوز ذكره إلا طريق أبي بشر  عن  سعيد بن جبير  ، مع الشك الذي وقع في وصله ، وقد اعترف الحافظ ابن حجر  مع انتصاره ، لثبوت هذه القصة بأن طرقها كلها إما منقطعة أو ضعيفة إلا طريق  سعيد بن جبير    . 

 وإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أن طريق  سعيد بن جبير  ، لم يروها بها أحد متصلة إلا   [ ص: 287 ] أمية بن خالد  ، وهو وإن كان ثقة فقد شك في وصلها . 

 فقد أخرج البزار  وابن مردويه  من طريق أمية بن خالد  عن شعبة  عن أبي بشر  ، عن  سعيد بن جبير  ، عن  ابن عباس  فيما أحسب ، ثم ساق حديث القصة المذكورة ، وقال البزار    : لا يرى متصلا إلا بهذا الإسناد ، تفرد بوصله أمية بن خالد  ، وهو ثقة مشهور ، وقال البزار    : وإنما يروى من طريق الكلبي  ، عن أبي صالح  ، عن  ابن عباس  ، والكلبي  متروك . 

 فتحصل أن قصة الغرانيق ، لم ترد متصلة إلا من هذا الوجه الذي شك راويه في  الوصل ، ومعلوم أن ما كان كذلك لا يحتج به لظهور ضعفه ، ولذا قال الحافظ ابن كثير  في تفسيره : إنه لم يرها مسندة من وجه صحيح . 

 وقال الشوكاني  في هذه القصة : ولم يصح شيء من هذا ، ولا يثبت بوجه من الوجوه ، ومع عدم صحته ، بل بطلانه فقد دفعه المحققون بكتاب الله ; كقوله ولو تقول علينا بعض الأقاويل الآية [ 69 \ 44 ] وقوله وما ينطق عن الهوى الآية [ 53 \ 3 ] ، وقوله ولولا أن ثبتناك لقد كدت تركن إليهم شيئا قليلا   [ 17 \ 74 ] فنفى المقاربة للركون فضلا عن الركون ، ثم ذكر الشوكاني  عن البزار  أنها لا تروى بإسناد متصل ، وعن البيهقي  أنه قال : هي غير ثابتة من جهة النقل ، وذكر عن إمام الأئمة  ابن خزيمة    : أن هذه القصة من وضع الزنادقة وأبطلها  ابن العربي المالكي  ،  والفخر الرازي  وجماعات  كثيرة ، وقراءته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سورة النجم وسجود المشركين ثابت  في الصحيح ، ولم يذكر فيه شيء من قصة الغرانيق ، وعلى هذا القول الصحيح وهو  أنها باطلة فلا إشكال . 

 وأما على ثبوت القصة كما هو رأي الحافظ ابن حجر  فإنه قال في فتح الباري : 

 إن هذه القصة ثابتة بثلاثة أسانيد كلها على شرط الصحيح ، وهي مراسيل يحتج  بمثلها من يحتج بالمرسل ، وكذلك من لا يحتج به لاعتضاد بعضها ببعض ; لأن  الطرق إذا كثرت وتباينت مخارجها ، دل ذلك على أن لها أصلا ، فللعلماء عن  ذلك أجوبة كثيرة أحسنها ، وأقربها : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان  يرتل السورة ترتيلا تتخلله سكتات ، فلما قرأ ومناة الثالثة الأخرى    [ 53 \ 20 ] قال الشيطان - لعنه الله - محاكيا لصوته : تلك الغرانيق  العلى . . . الخ فظن المشركون أن الصوت صوته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وهو  برئ من ذلك براءة الشمس من اللمس ، وقد أوضحنا هذه المسألة في رحلتنا  إيضاحا وافيا ، واختصرناها هنا ، وفي كتابنا : " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن  آيات الكتاب " . 

 [ ص: 288 ] والحاصل  : أن القرآن دل على بطلانها ، ولم تثبت من جهة النقل ، مع استحالة الإلقاء  على لسانه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما ذكر شرعا ، ومن أثبتها نسب التلفظ  بذلك الكفر للشيطان . فتبين أن نطق النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بذلك  الكفر ، ولو سهوا مستحيل شرعا ، وقد دل القرآن على بطلانه ، وهو باطل قطعا  على كل حال ، والغرانيق : الطير البيض المعروفة واحدها : غرنوق كزنبور  وفردوس ، وفيه لغات غير ذلك ، يزعمون أن الأصنام ترتفع إلى الله كالطير  البيض ، فتشفع عنده لعابديها قبحهم الله ما أكفرهم ! ونحن وإن ذكرنا أن  قوله فينسخ الله ما يلقي الشيطان يستأنس به لقول من قال : إن مفعول الإلقاء المحذوف تقديره : 

 ألقى الشيطان في قراءته ما ليس منها ; لأن النسخ هنا هو النسخ اللغوي ،  ومعناه الإبطال والإزالة من قولهم : نسخت الشمس الظل ، ونسخت الريح الأثر ،  وهذا كأنه يدل على أن الله ينسخ شيئا ألقاه الشيطان ، ليس مما يقرؤه  الرسول أو النبي ، فالذي يظهر لنا أنه الصواب ، وأن القرآن يدل عليه دلالة  واضحة ، وإن لم ينتبه له من تكلم على الآية من المفسرين : هو أن ما يلقيه  الشيطان في قراءة النبي : الشكوك والوساوس المانعة من تصديقها وقبولها ،  كإلقائه عليهم أنها سحر أو شعر ، أو أساطير الأولين ، وأنها مفتراة على  الله ليست منزلة من عنده . 

 والدليل على هذا المعنى : أن الله بين أن الحكمة في الإلقاء المذكور امتحان الخلق ، لأنه قال ليجعل ما يلقي الشيطان فتنة للذين في قلوبهم مرض   2 \ 53 ] ثم قال وليعلم الذين أوتوا العلم أنه الحق من ربك فيؤمنوا به فتخبت له قلوبهم   [ 22 \ 54 ] فقوله وليعلم الذين أوتوا العلم أنه الحق الآية  ، يدل على أن الشيطان يلقي عليهم ، أن الذي يقرؤه النبي ليس بحق فيصدقه  الأشقياء ، ويكون ذلك فتنة لهم ، ويكذبه المؤمنون الذين أوتوا العلم ،  ويعلمون أنه الحق لا الكذب ; كما يزعم لهم الشيطان في إلقائه : فهذا  الامتحان لا يناسب شيئا زاده الشيطان من نفسه في القراءة ، والعلم عند الله  تعالى . 

 وعلى هذا القول ، فمعنى نسخ ما يلقي الشيطان : إزالته وإبطاله ، وعدم تأثيره في المؤمنين الذين أوتوا العلم . 

 ومعنى يحكم آياته : يتقنها بالإحكام ، فيظهر أنها وحي منزل منه بحق ، ولا  يؤثر في ذلك محاولة الشيطان صد الناس عنها بإلقائه المذكور ، وما ذكره هنا  من أنه يسلط الشيطان فيلقى في قراءة الرسول والنبي ، فتنة للناس ليظهر  مؤمنهم من كافرهم . 

 [ ص: 289 ] بذلك الامتحان ، جاء موضحا في آيات كثيرة قدمناها مرارا كقوله وما  جعلنا أصحاب النار إلا ملائكة وما جعلنا عدتهم إلا فتنة للذين كفروا  ليستيقن الذين أوتوا الكتاب ويزداد الذين آمنوا إيمانا ولا يرتاب الذين  أوتوا الكتاب والمؤمنون وليقول الذين في قلوبهم مرض والكافرون ماذا أراد  الله بهذا مثلا كذلك يضل الله من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء الآية [ 74 \ 31 ] وقوله تعالى وما جعلنا القبلة التي كنت عليها إلا لنعلم من يتبع الرسول ممن ينقلب على عقبيه الآية [ 2 \ 143 ] وقوله وما جعلنا الرؤيا التي أريناك إلا فتنة للناس والشجرة الملعونة في القرآن أي : لأنها فتنة ، كما قال أذلك خير نزلا أم شجرة الزقوم إنا جعلناها فتنة للظالمين إنها شجرة تخرج في أصل الجحيم الآية [ 37 \ 62 - 64 ] ; لأنه لما نزلت هذه الآية قالوا : ظهر كذب محمد     - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لأن الشجر لا ينبت في الموضع اليابس ، فكيف تنبت  شجرة في أصل الجحيم إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، كما تقدم إيضاحه مرارا ،  والعلم عند الله تعالى . واللام في قوله ليجعل ما يلقي الشيطان الآية  الأظهر أنها متعلقة ، بألقى أي : ألقى الشيطان في أمنية الرسل والأنبياء ،  ليجعل الله ذلك الإلقاء فتنة للذين في قلوبهم مرض ، خلافا للحوفي  القائل : إنها متعلقة بـ " يحكم " ، وابن عطية  القائل  : إنها متعلقة بـ " ينسخ " . ومعنى كونه : فتنة لهم أنه سبب لتماديهم في  الضلال والكفر ، وقد أوضحنا معاني الفتنة في القرآن سابقا ، وبينا أن أصل  الفتنة في اللغة وضع الذهب في النار ، ليظهر بسبكه فيها أخالص هو أم زائف ،  وأنها في القرآن تطلق على معان متعددة منها : الوضع في النار ، ومنه قوله  تعالى يوم هم على النار يفتنون   [ 51 \ 13 ] أي : يحرقون بها ، وقوله تعالى إن الذين فتنوا المؤمنين والمؤمنات الآية [ 85 \ 10 ] أي : أحرقوهم بنار الأخدود على أظهر التفسيرين ، ومنها : الاختبار وهو أكثر استعمالاتها في القرآن ، كقوله تعالى إنما أموالكم وأولادكم فتنة   [ 64 \ 15 ] وقوله تعالى ونبلوكم بالشر والخير فتنة   [ 21 \ 35 ] وقوله تعالى وأن لو استقاموا على الطريقة لأسقيناهم ماء غدقا لنفتنهم فيه   [ 72 \ 16 - 17 ] ومنها : نتيجة الابتلاء إن كانت سيئة كالكفر والضلال ; كقوله وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة   [ 2 \ 193 ] أي : شرك بدليل قوله ويكون الدين لله   [ 2 \ 193 ] وقوله في الأنفال ويكون الدين كله لله   [ 8 \ 39 ] ومما يوضح هذا المعنى قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله   " الحديث ، فالغاية في الحديث مبينة للغاية في الآية   [ ص: 290 ] لأن خير ما يفسر به القرآن بعد القرآن السنة ، ومنه بهذا المعنى قوله هنا ليجعل ما يلقي الشيطان فتنة للذين في قلوبهم مرض وقد جاءت الفتنة في موضع بمعنى الحجة ، وهو قوله تعالى في الأنعام ثم لم تكن فتنتهم إلا أن قالوا والله ربنا ما كنا مشركين   [ 6 \ 23 ] أي حجتهم كما هو الظاهر . 

 واعلم أن مرض القلب في القرآن يطلق على نوعين   : 

 أحدهما : مرض بالنفاق والشك والكفر ، ومنه قوله تعالى في المنافقين في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا الآية [ 2 \ 10 ] وقوله هنا ليجعل ما يلقي الشيطان فتنة للذين في قلوبهم مرض   [ 22 \ 53 ] أي : كفر وشك . 

 والثاني : منهما إطلاق مرض القلب على ميله للفاحشة والزنى ، ومنه بهذا المعنى قوله تعالى فلا تخضعن بالقول فيطمع الذي في قلبه مرض   [ 33 \ 32 ] أي : ميل إلى الزنى ونحوه ، والعرب تسمي انطواء القلب على الأمور الخبيثة : مرضا وذلك معروف في لغتهم ومنه قول الأعشى    : 
**حافظ للفرج راض بالتقى ليس ممن قلبه فيه مرض* *

 وقوله هنا والقاسية قلوبهم   [ 22 \ 53 ] قد بينا في سورة البقرة الآيات القرآنية الدالة على سبب قسوة القلوب في الكلام على قوله ثم قست قلوبكم من بعد ذلك فهي كالحجارة أو أشد قسوة   [ 2 \ 74 ] وآية الحج هذه تبين أن ما اشتهر على ألسنة أهل العلم . 

 من أن النبي هو من أوحي إليه وحي ، ولم يؤمر بتبليغه ، وأن الرسول هو  النبي الذي أوحي إليه ، وأمر بتبليغ ما أوحي إليه غير صحيح ; لأن قوله  تعالى وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول ولا نبي الآية  [ 22 \ 52 ] ، يدل على أن كلا منهما مرسل ، وأنهما مع ذلك بينهما تغاير  واستظهر بعضهم أن النبي الذي هو رسول أنزل إليه كتاب وشرع مستقل مع المعجزة  التي ثبتت بها نبوته ، وأن النبي المرسل الذي هو غير الرسول ، هو من لم  ينزل عليه كتاب وإنما أوحي إليه أن يدعو الناس إلى شريعة رسول قبله ،  كأنبياء بني إسرائيل  الذين كانوا يرسلون ويؤمرون بالعمل بما في التوراة ; كما بينه تعالى بقوله يحكم بها النبيون الذين أسلموا الآية [ 5 \ 44 ] وقوله في هذه الآية فتخبت له قلوبهم أي : تخشع وتخضع وتطمئن .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (379)
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 صـ 291 إلى صـ 298
*





*[ ص: 291 ] قوله تعالى : ولا يزال الذين كفروا في مرية منه حتى تأتيهم الساعة بغتة أو يأتيهم عذاب يوم عقيم ،  ذكر الله - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة ، أن الكفار لا يزالون في مرية  ، أي : شك وريب منه أي : من هذا القرآن العظيم كما هو الظاهر ، واختاره  ابن جرير  وهو قول  ابن جريج  ، كما نقله عنهم ابن كثير    : وقال  سعيد بن جبير  ، وابن زيد     : في مرية منه أي : في شك مما ألقى الشيطان ، وذكر تعالى في هذه الآية :  أنهم لا يزالون كذلك ، حتى تأتيهم الساعة ، أي : القيامة بغتة ، أي : فجأة  أو يأتيهم عذاب يوم عقيم . وقد روى مجاهد  عن  أبي بن كعب    : أن اليوم العقيم المذكور يوم بدر  ، وكذا قال مجاهد  وعكرمة  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  وغير واحد . واختاره  ابن جرير  كما نقله عنهم ابن كثير  في تفسيره ثم قال : وقال مجاهد  وعكرمة  في رواية عنهما : هو يوم القيامة لا ليل له ، وكذا قال الضحاك   والحسن البصري  ، ثم قال : وهذا القول هو الصحيح ، وإن كان يوم بدر  من جملة ما أوعدوا به . اهـ ، محل الغرض من ابن كثير    . 

 وقد ذكرنا مرارا أنا بينا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك : أن من أنواع  البيان التي تضمنها أن يقول بعض العلماء في الآية قولا ، ويكون في الآية  قرينة تدل على عدم صحة ذلك القول ، وذكرنا لذلك أمثلة كثيرة ، وبه تعلم أن  القرينة القرآنية هنا دلت على أن المراد باليوم العقيم : يوم القيامة ، لا  يوم بدر ، وذلك أنه تعالى أتبع ذكر اليوم العقيم ، بقوله الملك يومئذ لله يحكم بينهم الآية  [ 22 \ 56 ] ، وذلك يوم القيامة وقوله : يومئذ أي : يوم إذ تأتيهم الساعة ،  أو يأتيهم عذاب عقيم ، وكل ذلك يوم القيامة . فظهر أن اليوم العقيم : يوم  القيامة ، وإن كان يوم بدر  عقيما على الكفار ; لأنهم لا خير لهم فيه ، وقد أصابهم ما أصابهم .
قوله تعالى : الملك يومئذ لله يحكم بينهم ،  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الملك يوم القيامة له ، وإن  كان الملك في الدنيا له أيضا ; لأن في الدنيا ملوكا من المخلوقين ، ويوم  القيامة لا يكون فيه اسم الملك إلا لله - جل وعلا - وحده ، وما ذكره في هذه  الآية الكريمة من أن الملك يوم القيامة له ، ومعلوم أن الملك هو الذي له  الحكم بين الخلق بينه في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله مالك يوم الدين   [ 1 \ 4 ] وقوله الملك يومئذ الحق للرحمن الآية [ 25 \ 26 ] وقوله   [ ص: 292 ] لمن الملك اليوم لله الواحد القهار   [ 40 \ 16 ] وقوله تعالى وله الملك يوم ينفخ في الصور الآية [ 6 \ 73 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : فالذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات في جنات النعيم والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا فأولئك لهم عذاب مهين ،  إدخال الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات الجنة المذكور هنا وكون الكفار  المكذبين بآيات الله لهم العذاب المهين : يتضمن تفصيل حكم الله بينهم في  قوله يحكم بينهم [ 22 \ 56 ] وما ذكره هنا من الوعد والوعيد قد بينا الآيات  الدالة على معناه مرارا بكثرة ، فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا .
قوله تعالى : والذين هاجروا في سبيل الله ثم قتلوا أو ماتوا ليرزقنهم الله رزقا حسنا وإن الله لهو خير الرازقين ،  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية : أن المؤمنين الذين هاجروا في سبيل الله ،  ثم قتلوا بأن قتلهم الكفار في الجهاد ; لأن هذا هو الأغلب في قتل من قتل  منهم ، أو ماتوا على فرشهم حتف أنفهم في غير جهاد ، أنه تعالى أقسم  ليرزقنهم رزقا حسنا وأنه خير الرازقين ، وما تضمنته هذه الآية الكريمة مما  ذكرنا جاء مبينا في غير هذا الموضع . 

 أما الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله فقد بين الله - جل وعلا - : أنه يرزقهم رزقا حسنا ، وذلك في قوله تعالى ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون   [ 3 \ 169 ] ولا شك أن ذلك الذي يرزقهم رزق حسن ، وأما الذين ماتوا في قتال المذكورين في قوله هنا : أو ماتوا ، فقد قال الله فيهم ومن يخرج من بيته مهاجرا إلى الله ورسوله ثم يدركه الموت فقد وقع أجره على الله   [ 4 \ 100 ] ولا شك أن من وقع أجره على الله : أن الله يرزقه الرزق الحسن كما لا يخفى . 

 والأحاديث الدالة على ذلك كثيرة . 

 وقد ذكر ابن كثير  في تفسير هذه الآية طرفا منها والعلم عند الله تعالى . وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية ثم قتلوا قرأه ابن عامر  بتشديد التاء والباقون بتخفيفها .
قوله تعالى : ذلك بأن الله يولج الليل في النهار ويولج النهار في الليل وأن الله سميع بصير ذلك بأن الله هو الحق وأن ما يدعون من دونه هو الباطل وأن الله هو العلي الكبير   . 

 [ ص: 293 ] ذكر غير واحد من المفسرين : أن الإشارة في قوله : ذلك راجعة إلى نصرة من ظلم من عباده المؤمنين المذكور قبله في قوله ذلك ومن عاقب بمثل ما عوقب به ثم بغي عليه لينصرنه الله الآية  [ 22 \ 60 ] ، أي : ذلك النصر المذكور كائن بسبب أنه قادر لا يعجز عن نصرة  من شاء نصرته ، ومن علامات قدرته الباهرة : أنه يولج الليل في النهار ،  ويولج النهار في الليل أو بسبب أنه خالق الليل والنهار ، ومصرفهما ، فلا  يخفى عليه ما يجري فيهما على أيدي عباده من الخير والشر والبغي والانتصار ،  وأنه سميع لما يقولون ، بصير بما يفعلون أي : وذلك الوصف بخلق النهار  والليل والإحاطة بما يجري فيهما ، والإحاطة بكل قول وفعل بسبب أن الله هو  الحق أي : الثابت الإلهية والاستحقاق للعبادة وحده ، وأن كل ما يدعى إلها  غيره باطل وكفر ، ووبال على صاحبه ، وأنه - جل وعلا - هو العلي الكبير ،  الذي هو أعلا من كل شيء وأعظم وأكبر سبحانه وتعالى علوا كبيرا . 

 وقد أشار تعالى لأول ما ذكرنا ، بقوله ذلك بأن الله يولج الليل في النهار الآية [ 22 \ 61 ] ، ولآخره بقوله ذلك بأن الله هو الحق الآية [ 22 \ 62 ] . 

 والأظهر عندي : أن الإشارة في قوله ذلك : راجعة إلى ما هو أعم من نصرة المظلوم ، وأنها ترجع لقوله الملك يومئذ لله يحكم بينهم    [ 22 \ 56 ] ، إلى ما ذكره من نصرة المظلوم أي : ذلك المذكور من كون  الملك له وحده ، يوم القيامة ، وأنه الحاكم وحده بين خلقه ، وأنه المدخل  الصالحين جنات النعيم والمعذب الذين كفروا العذاب المهين ، والناصر من بغي  عليه من عباده المؤمنين ، بسبب أنه القادر على كل شيء ، ومن أدلة ذلك : أنه  يولج الليل في النهار إلى آخر ما ذكرنا . وهذا الذي وصف به نفسه هنا من  صفات الكمال والجلال ذكره في غير هذا الموضع كقوله في سورة لقمان ، مبينا  أن من اتصف بهذه الصفات قادر على إحياء الموتى ، وخلق الناس ما خلقكم ولا بعثكم إلا كنفس واحدة إن الله سميع بصير   [ 31 \ 28 ] . 

 ثم استدل على قدرته على الخلق والبعث ، فقال : ألم تر أن الله يولج الليل في النهار ويولج النهار في الليل وسخر الشمس والقمر كل يجري إلى أجل مسمى وأن الله بما تعملون خبير ذلك بأن الله هو الحق وأن ما يدعون من دونه الباطل وأن الله هو العلي الكبير    [ 31 \ 29 - 30 ] فهذه الصفات الدالة على كمال قدرته ، استدل بها على  قدرته في " الحج " ، وفي " لقمان " ، وإيلاج كل من الليل والنهار في الآخر  فيه معنيان : 

 [ ص: 294 ] الأول  : وهو قول الأكثر هو : أن إيلاج كل واحد منهما في الآخر ، إنما هو بإدخال  جزء منه فيه ، وبذلك يطول النهار في الصيف ; لأنه أولج فيه شيء من الليل  ويطول الليل في الشتاء ; لأنه أولج فيه شيء من النهار ، وهذا من أدلة قدرته  الكاملة . 

 المعنى الثاني : هو أن إيلاج أحدهما في الآخر ، هو تحصيل ظلمة هذا في مكان  ضياء ذلك ، بغيبوبة الشمس ، وضياء ذلك في مكان ظلمة هذا كما يضيء البيت  المغلق بالسراج ، ويظلم بفقده . ذكر هذا الوجه  الزمخشري  ، وكأنه يميل إليه والأول أظهر ، وأكثر قائلا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة وأن ما يدعون من دونه هو الباطل   [ 22 \ 62 ] قرأه حفص  وحمزة   والكسائي    : يدعون بالياء التحتية ، وقرأه الباقون : بتاء الخطاب الفوقية .
قوله تعالى : ألم تر أن الله أنزل من السماء ماء فتصبح الأرض مخضرة إن الله لطيف خبير ،  الظاهر : أن " تر " هنا من رأى بمعنى : علم ; لأن إنزال المطر وإن كان  مشاهدا بالبصر فكون الله هو الذي أنزله ، إنما يدرك بالعلم لا بالبصر ،  فالرؤية هنا علمية على التحقيق . 

 فالمعنى : ألم تعلم الله منزلا من السماء ماء فتصبح الأرض مخضرة أي : ذات  خضرة بسبب النبات الذي ينبته الله فيها بسبب إنزاله الماء من السماء ، وهذه  آية من آياته وبراهين قدرته على البعث كما بيناه مرارا . 

 وهذا المعنى المذكور هنا من كون إنبات نبات الأرض ، بإنزال الماء من آياته  الدالة على كمال قدرته جاء موضحا في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى ومن آياته أنك ترى الأرض خاشعة فإذا أنزلنا عليها الماء اهتزت وربت   [ 41 \ 39 ] ثم بين أن ذلك من براهين البعث بقوله : إن الذي أحياها لمحيي الموتى   [ 41 \ 39 ] وكقوله : فانظر إلى آثار رحمة الله كيف يحيي الأرض بعد موتها   [ 30 \ 50 ] ثم بين أن ذلك من براهين البعث بقوله : إن ذلك لمحيي الموتى وهو على كل شيء قدير   [ 30 \ 50 ] ، وقوله : ونزلنا من السماء ماء مباركا فأنبتنا به جنات وحب الحصيد والنخل باسقات لها طلع نضيد رزقا للعباد وأحيينا به بلدة ميتا   [ 50 \ 9 - 11 ] ثم بين أن ذلك من براهين البعث بقوله : كذلك الخروج   [ 50 \ 11 ] أي :   [ ص: 295 ] خروجكم من قبوركم أحياء بعد الموت ، كقوله : ويحيي الأرض بعد موتها وكذلك تخرجون   [ 30 \ 19 ] وقوله : وأحيينا به بلدة ميتا   [ 50 \ 11 ] ، كذلك نخرج الموتى لعلكم تذكرون   [ 7 \ 57 ] والآيات بمثل هذا كثيرة . 
تنبيه . 

 في هذه الآية الكريمة سؤالان معروفان : 

 الأول : هو ما حكمة عطف المضارع في قوله : فتصبح على الماضي الذي هو أنزل ؟ 

 السؤال الثاني : ما وجه الرفع في قوله : فتصبح مع أن قبلها استفهاما ؟ 

 فالجواب عن الأول : أن النكتة في المضارع هي إفادة بقاء أثر المطر زمانا  بعد زمان كما تقول : أنعم على فلان عام كذا وكذا ، فأروح وأغدو شاكرا له ،  ولو قلت : فغدوت ورحت ، لم يقع ذلك الموقع ، هكذا أجاب به  الزمخشري    . 

 والذي يظهر لي والله أعلم : أن التعبير بالمضارع يفيد استحضار الهيئة التي  اتصفت بها الأرض : بعد نزول المطر ، والماضي لا يفيد دوام استحضارها ;  لأنه يفيد انقطاع الشيء . 

 أما الرفع في قوله : فتصبح ; فلأنه ليس مسببا عن الرؤية التي هي موضع  الاستفهام ، وإنما هو مسبب الإنزال في قوله : أنزل ، والإنزال الذي هو سبب  إصباح الأرض مخضرة ليس فيه استفهام ، ومعلوم أن الفاء التي ينصب بعدها  المضارع إن حذفت جاز جعل مدخولها جزاء للشرط ، ولا يمكن أن تقول هنا : إن  تر أن الله أنزل من السماء ماء ، تصبح الأرض مخضرة ; لأن الرؤية لا أثر لها  ألبتة في اخضرار الأرض ، بل سببه إنزال الماء لا رؤية إنزاله . 

 وقد قال  الزمخشري  في " الكشاف " في الجواب عن هذا السؤال : فإن قلت : فما له رفع ولم ينصب جوابا للاستفهام . 

 قلت : لو نصب لأعطى ما هو عكس الغرض ; لأن معناه إثبات الاخضرار فينقلب بالنصب إلى نفي الاخضرار . 

 مثاله : أن تقول لصاحبك : ألم تر أني أنعمت عليك فتشكر ، إن تنصبه فأنت  ناف لشكره شاك تفريطه ، وإن رفعته فأنت مثبت للشكر ، وهذا وأمثاله مما يجب  أن يرغب له من   [ ص: 296 ] اتسم بالعلم في علم الإعراب ، وتوقير أهله ، انتهى منه . وذكر نحوه أبو حيان  في البحر ظانا أنه أوضحه ، ولا يظهر لي كل الظهور ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 فإن قيل : كيف قال : فتصبح مع أن اخضرار الأرض ، قد يتأخر عن صبيحة المطر . 

 فالجواب : أنه على قول من قال : فتصبح الأرض مخضرة أي : تصير مخضرة فالأمر  واضح ، والعرب تقول : أصبح فلان غنيا مثلا بمعنى صار ، وذكر أبو حيان  عن بعض أهل العلم : أن بعض البلاد تصبح فيه الأرض مخضرة في نفس صبيحة المطر . 

 وذكر عكرمة  وابن عطية  وعلي هذا فلا إشكال . وقال بعضهم : إن الفاء للتعقيب ، وتعقيب كل شيء بحسبه كقوله : ثم خلقنا النطفة علقة فخلقنا العلقة مضغة   [ 23 \ 14 ] مع أن بين ذلك أربعين يوما كما في الحديث ، قاله ابن كثير  ،  وقوله : لطيف خبير أي : لطيف بعباده ، ومن لطفه بهم إنزاله المطر وإنباته  لهم به أقواتهم ، خبير بكل شيء ، لا يعزب عن علمه مثقال ذرة في السماء ولا  في الأرض سبحانه وتعالى علوا كبيرا .
قوله تعالى : ألم تر أن الله سخر لكم ما في الأرض والفلك تجري في البحر بأمره ،  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الله سخر لخلقه ما في الأرض ،  وسخر لهم السفن تجري في البحر بأمره ، وهذا الذي ذكره هنا جاء موضحا في  مواضع كثيرة كقوله : وسخر لكم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض جميعا منه   [ 45 \ 13 ] وقد بينا معنى تسخير ما في السماء بإيضاح في سورة " الحجر " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وحفظناها من كل شيطان رجيم   [ 15 \ 17 ] ، وكقوله : وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون   [ 36 \ 41 - 42 ] وقد أوضحنا الآيات الدالة على هذا في سورة " النحل " وغيرها .
قوله تعالى : ويمسك السماء أن تقع على الأرض إلا بإذنه ،  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه هو الذي يمسك السماء ويمنعها  من أن تقع على الأرض ، فتهلك من فيها ، وأنه لو شاء لأذن للسماء فسقطت على  الأرض فأهلكت من عليها ; كما قال : إن نشأ نخسف بهم الأرض أو نسقط عليهم كسفا من السماء الآية [ 34 \ 9 ] ، وقد أشار لهذا المعنى في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله تعالى : إن الله يمسك السماوات والأرض أن تزولا ولئن زالتا إن أمسكهما من أحد من بعده الآية [ 35 \ 41 ] ،   [ ص: 297 ] وكقوله : ولقد خلقنا فوقكم سبع طرائق وما كنا عن الخلق غافلين   [ 23 \ 17 ] على قول من فسرها : بأنه غير غافل عن الخلق بل حافظ لهم من سقوط السماوات المعبر عنها بالطرائق عليهم . 

 تنبيه . 

 هذه الآيات المذكورة وأمثالها في القرآن كقوله : ويمسك السماء أن تقع على الأرض   [ 22 \ 65 ] وقوله : إن الله يمسك السماوات والأرض أن تزولا ولئن زالتا إن أمسكهما من أحد من بعده   [ 35 \ 41 ] وقوله : إن نشأ نخسف بهم الأرض أو نسقط عليهم كسفا من السماء   [ 34 \ 9 ] وقوله : وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا ، [ 78 \ 12 ] وقوله : والسماء بنيناها بأيد وإنا لموسعون   [ 51 \ 47 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وجعلنا السماء سقفا محفوظا الآية  [ 21 \ 32 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات ، يدل دلالة واضحة ، على أن ما يزعمه  ملاحدة الكفرة ، ومن قلدهم من مطموسي البصائر ممن يدعون الإسلام أن السماء  فضاء لا جرم مبني ، أنه كفر وإلحاد وزندقة ، وتكذيب لنصوص القرآن العظيم ،  والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة إن الله بالناس لرءوف رحيم   [ 22 \ 65 ] أي : ومن رأفته ورحمته بخلقه أنه أمسك السماء عنهم ، ولم يسقطها عليهم .
قوله تعالى : وهو الذي أحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم إن الإنسان لكفور ، قوله : وهو الذي أحياكم ، أي : بعد أن كنتم أمواتا في بطون أمهاتكم قبل نفخ الروح فيكم فهما إحياءتان ، وإماتتان كما بينه بقوله : كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون   [ 2 \ 28 ] وقوله تعالى : قالوا ربنا أمتنا اثنتين وأحييتنا اثنتين الآية [ 40 \ 11 ] . 

 ونظير آية " الحج " المذكورة هذه قوله تعالى ، في " الجاثية " : قل الله يحييكم ثم يميتكم ثم يجمعكم إلى يوم القيامة لا ريب فيه   [ 45 \ 26 ] ، وكفر الإنسان المذكور في هذه الآية في قوله : إن الإنسان لكفور مع  أن الله أحياه مرتين ، وأماته مرتين ، هو الذي دل القرآن على استعباده  وإنكاره مع دلالة الإماتتين والإحياءتين على وجوب الإيمان   [ ص: 298 ] بالمحيي المميت ، وعدم الكفر به في قوله : كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم الآية [ 2 \ 28 ] .
قوله تعالى : لكل أمة جعلنا منسكا هم ناسكوه ، الأظهر في معنى قوله منسكا هم ناسكوه   [ 22 \ 67 ] ، أي : متعبدا هم متعبدون فيه ; لأن أصل النسك التعبد وقد بين تعالى أن منسك كل أمة فيه التقرب إلى الله بالذبح ، فهو فرد من أفراد النسك صرح القرآن بدخوله في عمومه ، وذلك من أنواع البيان الذي تضمنها هذا الكتاب المبارك . 

 والآية التي بين الله فيها ذلك هي قوله تعالى : ولكل أمة جعلنا منسكا ليذكروا اسم الله على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام فإلهكم إله واحد فله أسلمواالآية [ 22 \ 34 ] وقوله لكل أمة جعلنا منسكا   [ 22 \ 34 و 67 ] في الموضعين قرأه حمزة   والكسائي  بكسر السين والباقون بفتحها .
قوله تعالى : الأمر وادع إلى ربك إنك لعلى هدى ،  أمر الله - جل وعلا - نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذه الآية الكريمة :  أن يدعو الناس إلى ربهم ، أي : إلى طاعته ، وأخبره فيها أنه على صراط  مستقيم أي : طريق حق واضح لا اعوجاج فيه ، وهو دين الإسلام الذي أمره أن  يدعو الناس إليه وما تضمنته هذه الآية الكريمة من الأمرين المذكورين ، جاء  واضحا في مواضع أخر ; كقوله في الأول منهما : ولا يصدنك عن آيات الله بعد إذ أنزلت إليك وادع إلى ربك ولا تكونن من المشركين   [ 28 \ 87 ] وقوله تعالى : فلذلك فادع واستقم كما أمرت الآية [ 42 \ 15 ] وقوله تعالى : ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة   [ 16 \ 125 ] وأخبر - جل وعلا - أنه امتثل الأمر بدعائهم إلى ربهم في قوله تعالى : وإنك لتدعوهم إلى صراط مستقيم   [ 23 \ 73 ] وقوله : وإنك لتهدي إلى صراط مستقيم   [ 42 \ 52 ] وكقوله في الأخير : فتوكل على الله إنك على الحق المبين   [ 27 \ 79 ] وقوله : ثم جعلناك على شريعة من الأمر فاتبعها الآية [ 45 \ 18 ] وقوله تعالى : ويهديك صراطا مستقيما   [ 48 \ 2 ] . 

 والآيات بمثل هذا كثيرة . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (380)
**سُورَةُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ* 
*صـ 299 إلى صـ 306
*

*
*
*قوله تعالى : وإن جادلوك فقل الله أعلم بما تعملون ، أمر الله - جل وعلا - نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه إن جادله الكفار أي : خاصموه   [ ص: 299 ] بالباطل وكذبوه ، أن يقول لهم : الله أعلم بما تعملون . 

 وهذا القول الذي أمر به تهديد لهم فقد تضمنت هذه الآية أمرين : 

 أحدهما : أمر الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يهددهم بقوله : الله أعلم بما تعملون أي : من الكفر ، فمجازيكم عليه أشد الجزاء . 

 الثاني : الإعراض عنهم ، وقد أشار تعالى للأمرين اللذين تضمنتهما هذه الآية في غير هذا الموضع . 

 أما إعراضه عنهم عند تكذيبهم له بالجدال الباطل فمن المواضع التي أشير له فيها قوله تعالى : وإن كذبوك فقل لي عملي ولكم عملكم أنتم بريئون مما أعمل وأنا بريء مما تعملون   [ 10 \ 41 ] . 

 وأما تهديدهم فقد أشار له في مواضع ; كقوله : هو أعلم بما تفيضون فيه كفى به شهيدا بيني وبينكم   [ 46 \ 8 ] وقوله : فإن كذبوك فقل ربكم ذو رحمة واسعة ولا يرد بأسه عن القوم المجرمين   [ 6 \ 147 ] فقوله ولا يرد بأسه الآية ، فيه أشد الوعيد للمكذبين ، كما قال ويل يومئذ للمكذبين    [ 77 \ 15 ] في مواضع متعددة ، وهم إنما يكذبونه بالجدال ، والخصام  بالباطل . وقد أمره الله في غير هذا الموضع أن يجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن وذلك  في قوله : وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن   [ 16 \ 125 ] وقوله : ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن    [ 29 \ 46 ] وبين له أنهم لا يأتونه بمثل ليحتجوا عليه به بالباطل ، إلا  جاءه الله بالحق الذي يدمغ ذلك الباطل ، مع كونه أحسن تفسيرا وكشفا وإيضاحا  للحقائق وذلك في قوله ولا يأتونك بمثل إلا جئناك بالحق وأحسن تفسيرا   [ 25 \ 33 ] .
قوله تعالى : ما قدروا الله حق قدره ،  أي : ما عظموه حق عظمته حين عبدوا معه من لا يقدر على خلق ذباب ، وهو عاجز  أن يسترد من الذباب ما سلبه الذباب منه ، كالطيب الذي يجعلونه على أصنامهم  ، إن سلبها الذباب منه شيئا لا تقدر على استنقاذه منه ، وكونهم لم يعظموا  الله حق عظمته ، ولم يعرفوه حق معرفته ، حيث عبدوا معه من لا يقدر على جلب  نفع ، ولا دفع ضر ، ذكره تعالى في غير هذا الموضع كقوله في الأنعام : وما قدروا الله حق قدره إذ قالوا ما أنزل الله على بشر من شيء   [ 6 \ 91 ] وكقوله في الزمر : وما قدروا الله حق قدره والأرض جميعا قبضته يوم القيامة والسماوات مطويات بيمينه سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون   [ 39 \ 67 ] .
[ ص: 300 ] قوله تعالى : الله يصطفي من الملائكة رسلا ومن الناس ،  بين الله - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه يصطفي ، أي : يختار رسلا  من الملائكة ، ومن الناس فرسل الناس لإبلاغ الوحي ، ورسل الملائكة لذلك  أيضا ، وقد يرسلهم لغيره ، وهذا الذي ذكره هنا من اصطفائه الرسل منهما جاء  واضحا في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله في رسل الملائكة : الحمد لله فاطر السماوات والأرض جاعل الملائكة رسلا أولي أجنحة مثنى وثلاث ورباع الآية [ 35 \ 1 ] . 

 وقوله في جبريل    : إنه لقول رسول كريم   [ 81 \ 19 ] ومن ذكره إرسال الملائكة بغير الوحي قوله تعالى : وهو القاهر فوق عباده ويرسل عليكم حفظة حتى إذا جاء أحدكم الموت توفته رسلنا وهم لا يفرطون   [ 6 \ 61 ] وكقوله في رسل بني آدم    : الله أعلم حيث يجعل رسالته   [ 6 \ 124 ] وقوله : تلك الرسل فضلنا بعضهم على بعض الآية [ 2 \ 253 ] ، وقوله : ولقد بعثنا في كل أمة رسولا الآية [ 16 \ 36 ] .
قوله تعالى : هو اجتباكم ، أي : اصطفاكم ، واختاركم يا أمة محمد  ، ومعنى هذه الآية أوضحه بقوله كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس الآية [ 3 \ 110 ] . 

 قوله تعالى : وما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج ، الحرج : الضيق كما أوضحناه في أول سورة الأعراف . 

 وقد بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن هذه الحنيفية السمحة التي جاء بها سيدنا محمد     - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، أنها مبنية على التخفيف والتيسير ، لا على  الضيق والحرج ، وقد رفع الله فيها الآصار والأغلال التي كانت على من قبلنا .  

 وهذا المعنى الذي تضمنته هذه الآية الكريمة ذكره - جل وعلا - في غير هذا الموضع كقوله تعالى : يريد الله بكم اليسر ولا يريد بكم العسر   [ 2 \ 185 ] وقوله : يريد الله أن يخفف عنكم وخلق الإنسان ضعيفا   [ 4 \ 28 ] وقد ثبت في صحيح مسلم  من   [ ص: 301 ] حديث  أبي هريرة  ،  وابن عباس  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما قرأ خواتم سورة البقرة : ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا   [ 2 \ 286 ] قال الله : " قد فعلت " في رواية  ابن عباس  ، وفي رواية  أبي هريرة  قال  : نعم . ومن رفع الحرج في هذه الشريعة الرخصة في قصر الصلاة في السفر  والإفطار في رمضان فيه ، وصلاة العاجز عن القيام قاعدا وإباحة المحظور  للضرورة ; كما قال تعالى : وقد فصل لكم ما حرم عليكم إلا ما اضطررتم إليه الآية  [ 6 \ 119 ] إلى غير ذلك من أنواع التخفيف والتيسير ، وما تضمنته هذه  الآية الكريمة والآيات التي ذكرنا معها من رفع الحرج ، والتخفيف في شريعة  نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، هو إحدى القواعد الخمس ، التي بني عليها  الفقه الإسلامي وهي هذه الخمس . 

 الأولى : الضرر يزال ومن أدلتها حديث :   " لا ضرر ولا ضرار " . 

 الثانية : المشقة تجلب التيسير : وهي التي دل عليها قوله هنا وما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج   [ 22 \ 78 ] وما ذكرنا في معناها من الآيات . 

 الثالثة : لا يرفع يقين بشك ، ومن أدلتها حديث   " من أحس بشيء في دبره في الصلاة وأنه لا يقطع الصلاة حتى يسمع صوتا أو يشم ريحا "   ; لأن تلك الطهارة المحققة لم تنقض بتلك الريح المشكوك فيها . 

 الرابعة : تحكيم عرف الناس المتعارف عندهم في صيغ عقودهم ومعاملاتهم ، ونحو ذلك . واستدل لهذه بعضهم بقوله وأمر بالعرف الآية [ 7 \ 199 ] . 

 الخامسة : الأمور تبع المقاصد ، ودليل هذه حديث   " إنما الأعمال بالنيات " الحديث ، وقد أشار في " مراقي السعود " في كتاب الاستدلال إلى هذه الخمس المذكورات بقوله : 
**قد أسس الفقه على رفع الضرر وأن ما يشق يجلب الوطر     ونفى رفع القطع بالشك وأن 
يحكم العرف وزاد من فطن     كون الأمور تبع المقاصد 
مع التكلف ببعض وارد 
قوله تعالى : ملة أبيكم إبراهيم ، قال بعضهم : هو منصوب بنزع الخافض ، ومال إليه  ابن جرير    : أي ما جعل عليكم في دينكم من ضيق ، كملة إبراهيم  ، وأعربه بعضهم منصوبا بمحذوف أي : الزموا ملة   [ ص: 302 ] أبيكم إبراهيم  ، ولا يبعد أن يكون قوله ملة أبيكم إبراهيم   [ 22 \ 78 ] شاملا لما ذكر قبله من الأوامر في قوله ياأيها الذين آمنوا اركعوا واسجدوا واعبدوا ربكم وافعلوا الخير لعلكم تفلحون وجاهدوا في الله حق جهاده   [ 22 \ 77 - 78 ] ، ويوضح هذا قوله تعالى : قل إنني هداني ربي إلى صراط مستقيم دينا قيما ملة إبراهيم حنيفا   [ 6 \ 161 ] والدين القيم الذي هو ملة إبراهيم    : شامل لما ذكر كله .
**
*
*قوله تعالى : هو سماكم المسلمين من قبل وفي هذا ، اختلف في مرجع الضمير الذي هو لفظ هو من قوله هو سماكم   [ 22 \ 78 ] فقال بعضهم : الله هو الذي سماكم المسلمين من قبل في هذا ، وهذا القول مروي عن  ابن عباس  ، وبه قال مجاهد  وعطاء  ، والضحاك  ،  ومقاتل بن حيان  ، وقتادة  ، كما نقله عنهم ابن كثير  ، وقال بعضهم هو أي : إبراهيم  سماكم المسلمين ، واستدل لهذا بقول إبراهيم  وإسماعيل  ومن ذريتنا أمة مسلمة لك   [ 2 \ 128 ] وبهذا قال  عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم  ، كما نقله عنه ابن كثير    . 

 وقد قدمنا أن من أنواع البيان التي تضمنها هذا الكتاب المبارك أن يقول بعض  العلماء في الآية قولا وتكون في الآية قرينة تدل على عدم صحة ذلك القول ،  وجئنا بأمثلة كثيرة في الترجمة ، وفيما مضى من الكتاب ، وفي هذه الآيات  قرينتان تدلان على أن قول  عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم  غير صواب . 

 إحداهما : أن الله قال هو سماكم المسلمين من قبل وفي هذا ، أي : القرآن ، ومعلوم أن إبراهيم  لم يسمهم المسلمين في القرآن ، لنزوله بعد وفاته بأزمان طويلة كما نبه على هذا  ابن جرير    . 

 القرينة الثانية : أن الأفعال كلها في السياق المذكور راجعة إلى الله ، لا إلى إبراهيم  فقوله هو اجتباكم ، أي : الله وما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج ، أي : الله هو سماكم المسلمين أي : الله . 

 فإن قيل : الضمير يرجع إلى أقرب مذكور ، وأقرب مذكور للضمير المذكور : هو إبراهيم    . 

 فالجواب : أن محل رجوع الضمير إلى أقرب مذكور محله ما لم يصرف عنه صارف ،  وهنا قد صرف عنه صارف ; لأن قوله " وفي هذا " يعني القرآن ، دليل على أن   [ ص: 303 ] المراد بالذي سماهم المسلمين فيه : هو الله لا إبراهيم  ، وكذلك سياق الجمل المذكورة قبله نحو هو اجتباكم وما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج   [ 22 \ 78 ] يناسبه أن يكون هو سماكم أي : الله ، المسلمين . 

 قال ابن كثير    - رحمه الله - في تفسير الآية بعد أن ذكر : أن الذي سماهم المسلمين من قبل وفي هذا : هو الله ، لا إبراهيم  ما نصه : 

 قلت : وهذا هو الصواب ; لأنه تعالى قال : هو اجتباكم وما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج ثم حثهم وأغراهم على ما جاء به الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأنه ملة إبراهيم  أبيهم  الخليل ، ثم ذكر منته تعالى على هذه الأمة بما نوه به من ذكرها ، والثناء  عليها في سالف الدهر ، وقديم الزمان في كتاب الأنبياء ، تتلى على الأحبار  والرهبان فقال : هو سماكم المسلمين من قبل أي : من قبل هذا القرآن . 

 وفي هذا روى  النسائي  عند تفسير هذه الآية : أنبأنا  هشام بن عمار  ، حدثنا  محمد بن شعيب  ، أنبأنا  معاوية بن سلام  أن أخاه زيد بن سلام  ، أخبره عن أبي سلام  أنه أخبره قال : أخبرني الحارث الأشعري  ، عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال    " من دعا بدعوى الجاهلية فإنه من جثي جهنم " ، قال رجل : يا رسول الله ،  وإن صام وإن صلى ؟ قال : " نعم وإن صام وإن صلى ، فادعوا بدعوة الله التي  سماكم بها المسلمين المؤمنين عباد الله " وقد قدمنا هذا الحديث بطوله عند تفسير قوله : ياأيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون   [ 2 \ 21 ] اهـ من تفسير ابن كثير    . 

 وقال ابن كثير  في تفسير سورة البقرة : إن الحديث المذكور فيه أن الله هو الذي سماهم المسلمين المؤمنين .
قوله تعالى : ليكون الرسول شهيدا عليكم وتكونوا شهداء على الناس ،  يعني : إنما اجتباكم ، وفضلكم ونوه باسمكم المسلمين قبل نزول كتابكم ،  وزكاكم على ألسنة الرسل المتقدمين ، فسماكم فيها المسلمين ، وكذلك سماكم في  هذا القرآن . وقد عرف بذلك أنكم أمة وسط عدول خيار مشهود بعدالتكم ،  لتكونوا شهداء على الناس يوم القيامة ، أن الرسل بلغتهم رسالات ربهم ، حين  ينكر الكفار ذلك يوم القيامة ، ويكون الرسول عليكم شهيدا ، أنه بلغكم ،  وقيل : شهيدا على صدقكم فيما شهدتم به للرسل على أممهم من التبليغ . 

 [ ص: 304 ] وهذا المعنى المذكور هنا ذكره الله - جل وعلا - في قوله وكذلك جعلناكم أمة وسطا لتكونوا شهداء على الناس ويكون الرسول عليكم شهيدا   [ 2 \ 143 ] وقال فيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إنا أرسلناك شاهدا الآية [ 48 \ 8 ] ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

سُورَةُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ 

 قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : قَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي صَلَاتِهِمْ خَاشِعُونَ ،  ذَكَرَ - جَلَّ وَعَلَا - فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَاتِ الَّتِي ابْتَدَأَ بِهَا  أَوَّلَ هَذِهِ السُّورَةِ عَلَامَاتِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الْمُفْلِحِينَ  فَقَالَ قَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ   [ 23 \ 1 ] أَيْ : فَازُوا وَظَفِرُوا بِخَيْرِ الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ . 

 وَفَلَاحُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مَذْكُورٌ ذِكْرًا كَثِيرًا فِي الْقُرْآنِ ; كَقَوْلِهِ وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِأَنَّ لَهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ فَضْلًا كَبِيرًا   [ 33 \ 47 ] وَقَوْلِهِ الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي صَلَاتِهِمْ خَاشِعُونَ   [ 23 \ 2 ] أَصْلُ الْخُشُوعِ : السُّكُونُ ، وَالطُّمَأْنِين  َةُ ، وَالِانْخِفَاضُ وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ نَابِغَةِ ذُبْيَانَ    : 
**رَمَادٌ كَكُحْلِ الْعَيْنِ لَأْيًا أُبَيِّنُهُ وَنُؤًى كَجَذْمِ الْحَوْضِ أَثَلَمَ خَاشِعِ* *

 وَهُوَ فِي الشَّرْعِ : خَشْيَةٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ تَكُونُ فِي الْقَلْبِ ، فَتَظْهَرُ آثَارُهَا عَلَى الْجَوَارِحِ . 

 وَقَدْ عَدَّ اللَّهُ الْخُشُوعَ مِنْ صِفَاتِ الَّذِينَ أَعَدَّ لَهُمْ  مَغْفِرَةً وَأَجْرًا عَظِيمًا فِي قَوْلِهِ فِي الْأَحْزَابِ وَالْخَاشِعِينَ وَالْخَاشِعَاتِ إِلَى قَوْلِهِ أَعَدَّ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةً وَأَجْرًا عَظِيمًا   [ 33 \ 35 ] . 

 وَقَدْ عُدَّ الْخُشُوعُ فِي الصَّلَاةِ هُنَا  مِنْ صِفَاتِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الْمُفْلِحِينَ الَّذِينَ يَرِثُونَ  الْفِرْدَوْسَ ، وَبَيَّنَ أَنَّ مَنْ لَمْ يَتَّصِفْ بِهَذَا الْخُشُوعِ  تَصْعُبُ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ فِي قَوْلِهِ وَإِنَّهَا لَكَبِيرَةٌ إِلَّا عَلَى الْخَاشِعِينَ   [ 2 \ 45 ] وَقَدِ اسْتَدَلَّ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ بِقَوْلِهِ الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي صَلَاتِهِمْ خَاشِعُونَ عَلَى  أَنَّ مِنْ خُشُوعِ الْمُصَلِّي : أَنْ يَكُونَ نَظَرُهُ فِي صَلَاتِهِ  إِلَى مَوْضِعِ سُجُودِهِ ، قَالُوا : كَانَ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَنْظُرُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ فِي الصَّلَاةِ ،  فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي صَلَاتِهِمْ خَاشِعُونَ فَجَعَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَنْظُرُ حَيْثُ يَسْجُدُ . 

 وَقَالَ صَاحِبُ الدُّرِّ الْمَنْثُورِ : وَأَخْرَجَ ابْنُ مَرْدَوَيْهِ  ، وَالْحَاكِمُ  وَصَحَّحَهُ ، وَالْبَيَهْقِيّ  ُ  فِي سُنَنِهِ ، عَنْ  مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سِيرِينَ  ، عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ    " أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - كَانَ إِذَا صَلَّى رَفَعَ بَصَرَهُ إِلَى   [ ص: 306 ] السَّمَاءِ فَنَزَلَتْ الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي صَلَاتِهِمْ خَاشِعُونَ   [ 23 \ 2 ] فَطَأْطَأَ رَأْسَهُ " اهـ مِنْهُ . 

 وَأَكْثَرُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ عَلَى أَنَّ الْمُصَلِّيَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى مَوْضِعِ سُجُودِهِ ، وَلَا يَرْفَعُ بَصَرَهُ ،  وَخَالَفَ الْمَالِكِيَّةُ الْجُمْهُورَ ، فَقَالُوا : إِنَّ الْمُصَلِّيَ  يَنْظُرُ أَمَامَهُ لَا إِلَى مَوْضِعِ سُجُودِهِ ، وَاسْتَدَلُّوا  لِذَلِكَ بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ    [ 2 \ 144 ] قَالُوا : فَلَوْ نَظَرَ إِلَى مَوْضِعِ سُجُودِهِ  لَاحْتَاجَ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّفَ ذَلِكَ بِنَوْعٍ مِنَ الِانْحِنَاءِ ،  وَذَلِكَ يُنَافِي كَمَالَ الْقِيَامِ ، وَظَاهِرُ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ    ; لِأَنَّ الْمُنْحَنِيَ بِوَجْهِهِ إِلَى مَوْضِعِ سُجُودِهِ ، لَيْسَ  بِمُوَلٍّ وَجْهَهُ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ ، وَالْجُمْهُورُ عَلَى  خِلَافِهِمْ كَمَا ذَكَرْنَا . 

 وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ مَعْنَى أَفْلَحَ : نَالَ الْفَلَاحَ ، وَالْفَلَاحُ يُطْلَقُ فِي لُغَةِ الْعَرَبِ عَلَى مَعْنَيَيْنِ : 

 الْأَوَّلُ : الْفَوْزُ بِالْمَطْلُوبِ الْأَكْبَرِ ، وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ لَبِيدٍ    : 
**فَاعْقِلِي إِنْ كُنْتِ لَمَّا تَعْقِلِي     وَلَقَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ كَانَ عَقِلَ 
**

 أَيْ فَازَ مَنْ رُزِقَ الْعَقْلَ بِالْمَطْلُوبِ الْأَكْبَرِ . 

 وَالثَّانِي : هُوَ إِطْلَاقُ الْفَلَاحِ عَلَى الْبَقَاءِ السَّرْمَدِيِّ فِي النَّعِيمِ ، وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ لَبِيدٍ  أَيْضًا فِي رَجَزٍ لَهُ : 
**لَوْ أَنَّ حَيًّا مُدْرِكُ الْفَلَاحِ     لَنَالَهُ مُلَاعِبُ الرِّمَاحِ 
**

 يَعْنِي : مُدْرِكَ الْبَقَاءِ ، وَمِنْهُ بِهَذَا الْمَعْنَى قَوْلُ كَعْبِ بْنِ زُهَيْرٍ  ، أَوِ الْأَضْبَطِ بْنِ قُرَيْعٍ    : 
**لِكُلِّ هَمٍّ مِنَ الْهُمُومِ سَعَهْ     وَالْمِسَى وَالصُّبْحُ لَا فَلَاحَ مَعَهْ . 


**أَيْ  لَا بَقَاءَ مَعَهُ ، وَلَا شَكَّ أَنَّ مَنِ اتَّصَفَ بِهَذِهِ  الصِّفَاتِ الَّتِي ذَكَرَهَا اللَّهُ فِي أَوَّلِ هَذِهِ السُّورَةِ  الْكَرِيمَةِ دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ كَمَا هُوَ مُصَرَّحٌ بِهِ فِي الْآيَاتِ  الْمَذْكُورَةِ ، وَأَنَّ مَنْ دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ نَالَ الْفَلَاحَ  بِمَعْنَيَيْهِ الْمَذْكُورَيْن  ِ ، وَالْمَعْنَيَان  ِ اللَّذَانِ ذَكَرْنَا  لِلْفَلَاحِ بِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا ، فَسَّرَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ  حَدِيثَ الْأَذَانِ وَالْإِقَامَةِ فِي لَفْظَةِ : حَيَّ عَلَى الْفَلَاحِ .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (381)
**سُورَةُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ* 
*صـ 307 إلى صـ 314
*
*
*
*قوله تعالى : والذين هم عن اللغو معرضون ،  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن من صفات المؤمنين المفلحين  إعراضهم عن اللغو ، وأصل اللغو ما لا فائدة فيه من الأقوال والأفعال ،  فيدخل فيه اللعب واللهو والهزل ، وما توجب المروءة تركه . 

 وقال ابن كثير  عن اللغو معرضون   [ 23 \ 3 ] أي : عن الباطل ، وهو يشمل   [ ص: 307 ] الشرك كما قال بعضهم ، والمعاصي كما قاله آخرون ، وما لا فائدة فيه من الأقوال والأفعال اهـ منه . 

 وما أثنى الله به على المؤمنين المفلحين في هذه الآية ، أشار له في غير هذا الموضع كقوله : وإذا مروا باللغو مروا كراما   [ 25 \ 72 ] ومن مرورهم به كراما إعراضهم عنه ، وعدم مشاركتهم أصحابه فيه وقوله تعالى وإذا سمعوا اللغو أعرضوا عنه الآية [ 28 \ 55 ] .
قوله تعالى : والذين هم للزكاة فاعلون ، في المراد بالزكاة هنا وجهان من التفسير معروفان عند أهل العلم : 

 أحدهما : أن المراد بها زكاة الأموال ، وعزاه ابن كثير  للأكثرين . 

 الثاني : أن المراد بالزكاة هنا : زكاة النفس أي : تطهيرها من الشرك ،  والمعاصي بالإيمان بالله ، وطاعته وطاعة رسله عليهم الصلاة والسلام ، وعلى  هذا فالمراد بالزكاة كالمراد بها في قوله قد أفلح من زكاها وقد خاب من دساها   [ 91 \ 9 - 10 ] وقوله قد أفلح من تزكى الآية [ 87 \ 14 ] ، وقوله ولولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته ما زكا منكم من أحد أبدا   [ 24 \ 21 ] وقوله خيرا منه زكاة الآية [ 18 \ 81 ] وقوله وويل للمشركين الذين لا يؤتون الزكاة   [ 41 \ 6 - 7 ] على أحد التفسيرين ، وقد يستدل لهذا القول الأخير بثلاث قرائن : 

 الأولى : أن هذه السورة مكية ، بلا خلاف ، والزكاة إنما فرضت بالمدينة  كما هو معلوم ، فدل على أن قوله والذين هم للزكاة فاعلون نزل قبل فرض زكاة الأموال المعروفة ، فدل على أن المراد به غيرها . 

 القرينة الثانية : هي أن المعروف في زكاة الأموال : أن يعبر عن أدائها بالإيتاء ; كقوله تعالى وآتوا الزكاة   [ 2 \ 43 ] وقوله وإيتاء الزكاة   [ 21 \ 73 ] ونحو ذلك . وهذه الزكاة المذكورة هنا ، لم يعبر عنها بالإيتاء ، بل قال تعالى فيها والذين هم للزكاة فاعلون   [ 23 \ 4 ] فدل على أن هذه الزكاة : أفعال المؤمنين المفلحين ، وذلك أولى بفعل الطاعات ، وترك المعاصي من أداء مال . 

 الثالثة : أن زكاة الأموال تكون في القرآن عادة مقرونة بالصلاة ، من غير فصل   [ ص: 308 ] بينهما كقوله وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة   [ 2 \ 110 ] وقوله وأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة   [ 2 \ 277 ] وقوله وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة   [ 21 \ 73 ] وهذه الزكاة المذكورة هنا فصل بين ذكرها ، وبين ذكر الصلاة بجملة والذين هم عن اللغو معرضون   [ 23 \ 3 ] . 

 والذين قالوا المراد بها زكاة الأموال ، قالوا : إن أصل الزكاة فرض بمكة  قبل الهجرة ، وأن الزكاة التي فرضت بالمدينة  سنة اثنتين هي ذات النصب ، والمقادير الخاصة . 

 وقد أوضحنا هذا القول في الأنعام في الكلام على قوله تعالى وآتوا حقه يوم حصاده    [ 141 ] وقد يستدل ; لأن المراد بالزكاة في هذه الآية غير الأعمال التي  تزكى بها النفوس من دنس الشرك والمعاصي ، بأنا لو حملنا معنى الزكاة على  ذلك ، كان شاملا لجميع صفات المؤمنين المذكورة في أول هذه السورة ، فيكون  كالتكرار معها ، والحمل على التأسيس والاستقلال أولى من غيره ، كما تقرر في  الأصول ، وقد أوضحناه في سورة النحل في الكلام على قوله تعالى فلنحيينه حياة طيبة الآية [ 6 \ 97 ] والذين قالوا : هي زكاة الأموال قالوا : فاعلون أي : مؤدون ، قالوا : وهي لغة معروفة فصيحة ، ومنها قول  أمية بن أبي الصلت    : 


**المطعمون الطعام في السنة الأز مة والفاعلون للزكوات* *

 وهو واضح ، بحمل الزكاة على المعنى المصدري بمعنى التزكية للمال ; لأنها  فعل المزكي كما هو واضح ، ولا شك أن تطهير النفس بأعمال البر ، ودفع زكاة  المال كلاهما من صفات المؤمنين المفلحين الوارثين الجنة . 

 وقد قال ابن كثير    -  رحمه الله - : وقد يحتمل أن المراد بالزكاة ها هنا : زكاة النفس من الشرك ،  والدنس إلى أن قال ويحتمل أن يكون كلا الأمرين مرادا وهو زكاة النفوس ،  وزكاة الأموال فإنه من جملة زكاة النفوس ، والمؤمن الكامل هو الذي يفعل هذا  وهذا والله أعلم ، اهـ منه .
قوله تعالى : والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم فإنهم غير ملومين فمن ابتغى وراء ذلك فأولئك هم العادون ،  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآيات الكريمة : أن من صفات المؤمنين المفلحين  الذين يرثون الفردوس ويخلدون فيها حفظهم لفروجهم أي : من اللواط والزنى ،  ونحو ذلك ، وبين أن   [ ص: 309 ] حفظهم  فروجهم ، لا يلزمهم عن نسائهم الذين ملكوا الاستمتاع بهن بعقد الزواج أو  بملك اليمين ، والمراد به التمتع بالسراري ، وبين أن من لم يحفظ فرجه عن  زوجه أو سريته لا لوم عليه ، وأن من ابتغى تمتعا بفرجه ، وراء ذلك غير  الأزواج والمملوكات فهو من العادين أي : المعتدين المتعدين حدود الله ،  المجاوزين ما أحله الله إلى ما حرمه . 

 وبين معنى العادين في هذه الآية قوله تعالى في قوم لوط    : أتأتون الذكران من العالمين وتذرون ما خلق لكم ربكم من أزواجكم بل أنتم قوم عادون   [ 26 \ 165 - 166 ] وهذا الذي ذكره هنا ذكره أيضا في سورة سأل سائل ; لأنه قال فيها في الثناء على المؤمنين والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم فإنهم غير ملومين فمن ابتغى وراء ذلك فأولئك هم العادون   [ 70 \ 29 - 31 ] .
مسائل تتعلق بهذه الآية الكريمة 

 المسألة الأولى : اعلم أن ما في قوله : أو ما ملكت أيمانهم   [ 23 \ 6 ] من صيغ العموم ، والمراد بها من وهي من صيغ العموم ، فآية قد أفلح المؤمنون   [ 23 \ 1 ] وآية سأل سائل   [ 70 \ 1 ] تدل بعمومها المدلول عليه بلفظة ما ، في قوله أو ما ملكت أيمانهم في الموضعين على جواز جمع الأختين بملك اليمين في التسري بهما معا لدخولهما في عموم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم وبهذا قال  داود الظاهري  ، ومن تبعه : ولكن قوله تعالى : وأن تجمعوا بين الأختين   [ 4 \ 23 ] يدل بعمومه على منع جمع الأختين بملك اليمين   ; لأن الألف واللام في الأختين صيغة عموم ، تشمل كل أختين ، سواء كانتا بعقد أو ملك يمين ولذا قال عثمان    - رضي الله عنه - ، لما سئل عن جمع الأختين بملك اليمين : أحلتهما آية ، وحرمتهما أخرى يعني بالآية المحللة أو ما ملكت أيمانهم وبالمحرمة وأن تجمعوا بين الأختين   . 

 وقد أوضحنا هذه المسألة في كتابنا " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب "  وسنذكر هنا إن شاء الله المهم مما ذكرنا فيه ونزيد ما تدعو الحاجة إلى  زيادته . 

 وحاصل تحرير المقام في ذلك : أن الآيتين المذكورتين بينهما عموم ، وخصوص  من وجه ، يظهر للناظر تعارضهما في الصورة التي يجتمعان فيها كما قال عثمان    - رضي الله عنه - : أحلتهما آية ، وحرمتهما أخرى وإيضاحه أن آية : وأن تجمعوا بين الأختين تنفرد عن آية أو ما ملكت أيمانهم في الأختين المجموع بينهما ، بعقد نكاح   [ ص: 310 ] وتنفرد آية أو ما ملكت أيمانهم في الأمة الواحدة ، أو الأمتين اللتين ليستا بأختين ، ويجتمعان في الجمع بين الأختين ، فعموم وأن تجمعوا بين الأختين يقتضي تحريمه ، وعموم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم يقتضي  إباحته ، وإذا تعارض الأعمان من وجه في الصورة التي يجتمعان فيها وجب  الترجيح بينهما ، والراجح منهما ، يقدم ويخصص به عموم الآخر ، كما أشار له  في مراقي السعود بقوله : 
**وإن يك العموم من وجه ظهر فالحكم بالترجيح حتما معتبر* *

 وإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أن عموم وأن تجمعوا بين الأختين مرجح من خمسة أوجه على عموم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم   : 

 الأول : منها أن عموم وأن تجمعوا بين الأختين نص في محل المدرك المقصود بالذات ; لأن السورة سورة النساء : وهي التي بين الله فيها من تحل منهن ، ومن لا تحل ، وآية أو ما ملكت أيمانهم في  الموضعين لم تذكر من أجل تحريم النساء ، ولا تحليلهن بل ذكر الله صفات  المؤمنين التي يدخلون بها الجنة ، فذكر من جملتها حفظ الفرج ، فاستطرد أنه  لا يلزم حفظه عن الزوجة والسرية . وقد تقرر في الأصول : أن أخذ الأحكام من مظانها أولى من أخذها ، لا من مظانها   . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن آية أو ما ملكت أيمانهم ليست  باقية على عمومها بإجماع المسلمين ; لأن الأخت من الرضاع لا تحل بملك  اليمين ، إجماعا للإجماع على أن عموم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم يخصصه عموم وأخواتكم من الرضاعة   [ 4 \ 23 ] وموطوءة الأب لا تحل بملك اليمين إجماعا ، للإجماع على أن عموم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم يخصصه عموم ولا تنكحوا ما نكح آباؤكم من النساء الآية  [ 4 \ 22 ] ، والأصح عند الأصوليين في تعارض العام الذي دخله التخصيص ، مع  العام الذي لم يدخله التخصيص : هو تقديم الذي لم يدخله التخصيص ، وهذا هو  قول جمهور أهل الأصول ، ولم أعلم أحدا خالف فيه ، إلا صفي الدين الهندي  ، والسبكي    . 

 وحجة الجمهور أن العام المخصص ، اختلف في كونه حجة في الباقي ، بعد  التخصيص ، والذين قالوا : هو حجة في الباقي ، قال جماعة منهم : هو مجاز في  الباقي ، وما اتفق على أنه حجة ، وأنه حقيقة ، وهو الذي لم يدخله التخصيص  أولى مما اختلف في حجيته ، وهل هو حقيقة ، أو مجاز ؟ وإن كان الصحيح : أنه  حجة في الباقي ، وحقيقة فيه ;   [ ص: 311 ] لأن مطلق حصول الخلاف فيه يكفي في ترجيح غيره عليه ، وأما حجة صفي الدين الهندي  والسبكي  ،  على تقديم الذي دخله التخصيص فهي أن الغالب في العام التخصيص ، والحمل على  الغالب أولى ، وأن ما دخله التخصيص يبعد تخصيصه مرة أخرى ، بخلاف الباقي  على عمومه . 

 الوجه الثالث : أن عموم وأن تجمعوا بين الأختين غير وارد في معرض مدح ولا ذم وعموم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم وارد في معرض مدح المتقين ، والعام الوارد في معرض المدح أو الذم . 

 اختلف العلماء في اعتبار عمومه ، فأكثر العلماء : على أن عمومه معتبر ; كقوله تعالى : إن الأبرار لفي نعيم وإن الفجار لفي جحيم   [ 82 \ 13 - 14 ] فإنه يعم كل بر مع أنه للمدح ، وكل فاجر مع أنه للذم قال في مراقي السعود : 
**وما أتى للمدح أو للذم     يعم عند جل أهل العلم 
**

 وخالف في ذلك بعض العلماء منهم :  الإمام الشافعي     - رحمه الله - ، قائلا : إن العام الوارد في معرض المدح ، أو الذم لا  عموم له ; لأن المقصود منه الحث في المدح والزجر في الذم ، ولذا لم يأخذ  الإمام الشافعي  بعموم قوله تعالى : والذين يكنزون الذهب والفضة ولا ينفقونها في سبيل الله   [ 9 \ 34 ] في الحلي المباح ; لأن الآية سيقت للذم ، فلا تعم عنده الحلي المباح . 

 وإذا علمت ذلك ، فاعلم أن العام الذي لم يقترن بما يمنع اعتبار عمومه أولى من المقترن بما يمنع اعتبار عمومه ، عند بعض العلماء . 

 الوجه الرابع : أنا لو سلمنا المعارضة بين الآيتين ، فالأصل في الفروج التحريم ، حتى يدل دليل لا معارض له على الإباحة . 

 الوجه الخامس : أن العموم المقتضي للتحريم أولى من المقتضي للإباحة ; لأن ترك مباح أهون من ارتكاب حرام . 

 فهذه الأوجه الخمسة يرد بها استدلال  داود الظاهري  ، ومن تبعه على إباحته جمع الأختين بملك اليمين ، محتجا بقوله : أو ما ملكت أيمانهم ولكن داود  يحتج  بآية أخرى يعسر التخلص من الاحتجاج بها ، بحسب المقرر في أصول الفقه  المالكي والشافعي والحنبلي ، وإيضاح ذلك أن المقرر في أصول الأئمة الثلاثة  المذكورين أنه إن ورد استثناء   [ ص: 312 ] بعد جمل متعاطفة ، أو مفردات متعاطفة ، أن الاستثناء المذكور يرجع لجميعها خلافا لأبي حنيفة  القائل يرجع إلى الجملة الأخيرة فقط ، قال في مراقي السعود : 
**وكل ما يكون فيه العطف     من قبل الاستثنا فكلا يقفو 
دون دليل العقل أو ذي السمع* *، إلخ . 

 وإذا علمت أن المقرر في أصول الأئمة الثلاثة المذكورين رجوع الاستثناء لكل المتعاطفات ، وأنه لو قال الواقف في صيغة وقفه : هو وقف على بني تميم  وبني زهرة  والفقراء إلا الفاسق منهم ، أنه يخرج من الوقف فاسق الجميع لرجوع الاستثناء إلى الجميع ، وأن  أبا حنيفة  وحده  هو القائل برجوعه إلى الجملة الأخيرة فقط ، ولذلك لم يقبل شهادة القاذف ،  ولو تاب وأصلح ، وصار أعدل أهل زمانه ; لأن قوله تعالى : ولا تقبلوا لهم شهادة أبدا وأولئك هم الفاسقون إلا الذين تابوا   [ 24 \ 4 - 5 ] يرجع عنده الاستثناء فيه للأخيرة فقط وهي وأولئك هم الفاسقون إلا الذين تابوا أي : فقد زال عنهم اسم الفسق ، ولا يقبل رجوعه ; لقوله تعالى ولا تقبلوا لهم شهادة أبدا إلا  الذين تابوا ، فاقبلوا شهادتهم بل يقول : لا تقبلوا لهم شهادة أبدا مطلقا  بلا استثناء ; لاختصاص الاستثناء عنده بالجملة الأخيرة ، ولم يخالف أبو حنيفة  أصوله في قوله والذين لا يدعون مع الله إلها آخر ولا يقتلون النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق ولا يزنون إلى قوله : إلا من تاب وآمن وعمل عملا صالحا الآية [ 25 \ 68 - 70 ] ، فإن هذا الاستثناء راجع لجميع الجمل المتعاطفة قبله عند أبي حنيفة  ، وغيره . 

 ولكن  أبا حنيفة  لم يخالف فيه أصله ; لأن الجمل الثلاث المذكورة جمعت في الجملة الأخيرة ، التي هي ومن يفعل ذلك يلق أثاما    [ 25 \ 68 ] ; لأن الإشارة في قوله : ذلك راجعة إلى الشرك ، والقتل  والزنى في الجمل المتعاطفة قبله فشملت الجملة الأخيرة معاني الجمل قبلها ،  فصار رجوع الاستثناء لها وحدها ، عند أبي حنيفة  ، على أصله المقرر : مستلزما لرجوعه للجميع . 

 وإذا حققت ذلك فاعلم أن داود  يحتج لجواز جمع الأختين بملك اليمين أيضا   [ ص: 313 ] برجوع الاستثناء في قوله أو ما ملكت أيمانهم لقوله وأن تجمعوا بين الأختين فيقول : قوله تعالى : وأن تجمعوا بين الأختين وقوله : والمحصنات من النساء   [ 4 \ 24 ] يرجع لكل منهما استثناء في قوله : إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم فيكون  المعنى : وحرم عليكم أن تجمعوا بين الأختين ، إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم فلا  يحرم عليكم فيه الجمع بينهما ، وحرمت عليكم المحصنات من النساء ، إلا ما  ملكت أيمانكم ، فلا يحرم عليكم . 

 وقد أوضحنا معنى الاستثناء من المحصنات في محله من هذا الكتاب المبارك ، وبهذا تعلم أن احتجاج داود  برجوع الاستثناء في قوله أو ما ملكت أيمانهم إلى قوله : وأن تجمعوا بين الأختين جار على أصول المالكية والشافعية والحنابلة ، فيصعب عليهم التخلص من احتجاج داود  هذا . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر لي أن الجواب عن استدلال داود  المذكور من وجهين : 

 الأول منهما : أن في الآية نفسها قرينة مانعة من رجوع الاستثناء ، إلى قوله : وأن تجمعوا بين الأختين لما قدمنا من أن قوله إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم أي  : بالسبي خاصة مع الكفر ، وأن المعنى والمحصنات من النساء ، إلا ما ملكت  أيمانكم أي : وحرمت عليكم المتزوجات من النساء ; لأن المتزوجة لا تحل لغير  زوجها إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم بالسبي مع الكفر فإن السبي يرفع حكم الزوجية عن  المسبية ، وتحل لسابيها بعد الاستبراء كما قال  الفرزدق    : 
**وذات حليل أنكحتها رماحنا     حلال لمن يبني بها لم تطلق 


**وإذا كان ملك اليمين في قوله : إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم في السبي خاصة كما هو مذهب الجمهور كان ذلك مانعا من رجوعه إلى قوله : وأن تجمعوا بين الأختين   ; لأن محل النزاع في ملك اليمين مطلقا ، وقد قدمنا في سورة النساء أن قول من قال : إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم مطلقا ، وأن بيع الأمة طلاقها أنه خلاف التحقيق ، وأوضحنا الأدلة على ذلك . 

 الوجه الثاني : هو أن استقراء القرآن يدل على أن الصواب في رجوع الاستثناء  لجميع الجمل المتعاطفة قبله أو بعضها ، يحتاج إلى دليل منفصل ; لأن الدليل  قد يدل على   [ ص: 314 ] رجوعه  للجميع أو لبعضها دون بعض . وربما دل الدليل على عدم رجوعه للأخيرة التي  تليه ، وإذا كان الاستثناء ربما كان راجعا لغير الجملة الأخيرة التي تليه ،  تبين أنه لا ينبغي الحكم برجوعه إلى الجميع إلا بعد النظر في الأدلة ،  ومعرفة ذلك منها . وهذا القول الذي هو الوقف عن رجوع الاستثناء إلى الجميع  أو بعضها المعين ، دون بعض ، إلا بدليل مروي عن  ابن الحاجب  من المالكية ،  والغزالي  من الشافعية ،  والآمدي  من الحنابلة ، واستقراء القرآن يدل على أن هذا القول هو الأصح ; لأن الله يقول : فإن تنازعتم في شيء فردوه إلى الله والرسول الآية [ 4 \ 59 ] وإذا رددنا هذه المسألة إلى الله ، وجدنا القرآن دالا على صحة هذا القول ، وبه يندفع أيضا استدلال داود    . 

 فمن الآيات الدالة على ذلك قوله تعالى : فتحرير رقبة مؤمنة ودية مسلمة إلى أهله إلا أن يصدقوا    [ 4 \ 92 ] فالاستثناء راجع للدية ، فهي تسقط بتصدق مستحقها بها ، ولا  يرجع لتحرير الرقبة قولا واحدا ; لأن تصدق مستحق الدية بها لا يسقط كفارة  القتل خطأ ، ومنها قوله تعالى : فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة ولا تقبلوا لهم شهادة أبدا وأولئك هم الفاسقون إلا الذين تابوا الآية [ 24 \ 4 - 5 ] فالاستثناء لا يرجع لقوله فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة   [ 24 \ 4 ] ; لأن القاذف إذا تاب لا تسقط توبته حد القذف   . 

 وما يروى عن  الشعبي  من أنها تسقطه ، خلاف التحقيق الذي هو مذهب جماهير العلماء ومنها قوله تعالى : فإن تولوا فخذوهم واقتلوهم حيث وجدتموهم ولا تتخذوا منهم وليا ولا نصيرا إلا الذين يصلون إلى قوم بينكم وبينهم ميثاق   [ 4 \ 89 - 90 ] . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (382)
**سُورَةُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ* 
*صـ 315 إلى صـ 322*
*
*
*
 فالاستثناء في قوله : إلا الذين يصلون إلى قوم الآية لا يرجع قولا واحدا ، إلى الجملة الأخيرة ، التي تليه أعني قوله تعالى : ولا تتخذوا منهم وليا ولا نصيرا    [ 4 \ 89 ] ; لأنه لا يجوز اتخاذ ولي ولا نصير من الكفار أبدا ، ولو  وصلوا إلى قوم بينكم ، وبينهم ميثاق ، بل الاستثناء راجع للأخذ والقتل في  قوله : فخذوهم واقتلوهم    [ 4 \ 89 ] والمعنى : فخذوهم بالأسر واقتلوهم إلا الذين يصلون إلى قوم  بينكم ، وبينهم ميثاق ، فليس لكم أخذهم بأسر ، ولا قتلهم ; لأن الميثاق  الكائن لمن وصلوا إليهم يمنع من أسرهم ، وقتلهم كما اشترطه هلال بن عويمر الأسلمي  في صلحه مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كما ذكروا أن هذه الآية نزلت فيه وفي سراقة بن مالك المدلجي  ، وفي بني جذيمة بن عامر  وإذا كان الاستثناء ربما لم يرجع لأقرب الجمل إليه في القرآن العظيم : الذي هو في الطرف الأعلى   [ ص: 315 ] من الإعجاز تبين أنه ليس نصا في الرجوع إلى غيرها . 

 ومن ذلك أيضا قوله تعالى : ولولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته لاتبعتم الشيطان إلا قليلا    [ 4 \ 83 ] على ما قاله : جماعات من المفسرين ; لأنه لولا فضل الله  ورحمته لاتبعوا الشيطان ، كلا بدون استثناء ، قليل أو كثير كما ترى . 

 واختلفوا في مرجع هذا الاستثناء ، فقيل : راجع لقوله : أذاعوا به   [ 4 \ 83 ] وقيل : راجع لقوله لعلمه الذين يستنبطونه منهم   [ 4 \ 83 ] وإذا لم يرجع للجملة التي تليه ، لم يكن نصا في رجوعه لغيرها . 

 وقيل : إن هذا الاستثناء راجع للجملة التي تليه ، وأن المعنى : ولولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته بإرسال محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لاتبعتم الشيطان في الاستمرار ، على ملة آبائكم من الكفر ، وعبادة الأوثان إلا قليلا كمن كان على ملة إبراهيم  في الجاهلية ، كزيد بن نفيل  وقس بن ساعدة  وورقة بن نوفل  ، وأمثالهم . 

 وذكر ابن كثير  أن عبد الرزاق  روى عن معمر  عن قتادة  في قوله : لاتبعتم الشيطان إلا قليلا معناه : لاتبعتم الشيطان كلا ، قال : والعرب تطلق القلة ، وتريد بها العدم ، واستدل قائل هذا القول بقول الطرماح بن حكيم  يمدح  يزيد بن المهلب    : 


**أشم ندي كثير النوادي     قليل المثالب والقادحه 
**

 يعني : لا مثلبة فيه ، ولا قادحة . وهذا القول ليس بظاهر كل الظهور ، وإن  كانت العرب تطلق القلة في لغتها ، وتريد بها العدم كقولهم : مررت بأرض قليل  بها الكراث والبصل ، يعنون لا كراث فيها ولا بصل ، ومنه قول  ذي الرمة    : 
**أنيخت فألقت بلدة فوق بلدة     قليل بها الأصوات إلا بغامها 
**

 يريد : أن تلك الفلاة لا صوت فيها غير بغام ناقته . وقول الآخر : 
**فما بأس لو ردت علينا تحية     قليلا لدى من يعرف الحق عابها 


**يعني  لا عاب فيها أي : لا عيب فيها عند من يعرف الحق ، وأمثال هذا كثير في كلام  العرب . وبالآيات التي ذكرنا تعلم : أن الوقف عن القطع برجوع الاستثناء  لجميع الجمل المتعاطفة قبله إلا لدليل ، هو الذي دل عليه القرآن في آيات  متعددة ، وبدلالتها يرد استدلال داود  المذكور أيضا والعلم عند الله تعالى .
[ ص: 316 ] المسألة الثانية : اعلم أن أهل العلم أجمعوا على أن حكم هذه الآية الكريمة في التمتع بملك اليمين في قوله : والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم   [ 23 \ 5 - 6 ] خاص بالرجال دون النساء ، فلا يحل للمرأة أن تتسرى عبدها ، وتتمتع به بملك اليمين ،  وهذا لا خلاف فيه بين أهل العلم ، وهو يؤيد قول الأكثرين : أن النساء لا  يدخلن في الجموع المذكرة الصحيحة إلا بدليل منفصل ; كما أوضحنا أدلته في  سورة الفاتحة ، وذكر  ابن جرير  أن امرأة اتخذت مملوكها ، وقالت : تأولت آية من كتاب الله أو ما ملكت أيمانهم فأتي بها  عمر بن الخطاب     - رضي الله عنه - ، وقال له ناس من أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم  - : تأولت آية من كتاب الله - عز وجل - على غير وجهها ، قال : فضرب العبد ،  وجز رأسه وقال : أنت بعده حرام على كل مسلم ، ثم قال ابن كثير    : هذا أثر غريب منقطع ، ذكره  ابن جرير  في تفسير أول سورة المائدة ، وهو ههنا أليق وإنما حرمها على الرجال ، معاملة لها بنقيض قصدها ، والله أعلم اهـ . 

 وقال أبو عبد الله القرطبي    : قد روى معمر  عن قتادة  قال : تسررت امرأة غلامها ، فذكر ذلك لعمر  فسألها ما حملك على ذلك ؟ قالت : كنت أراه يحل لي بملك يميني ، كما تحل للرجل المرأة بملك اليمين ، فاستشار عمر  في رجمها أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقالوا : تأولت كتاب الله - عز وجل - على غير تأويله لا رجم عليها ، فقال عمر    : لا جرم ، والله لا أحلك لحر بعده . عاقبها بذلك ، ودرأ الحد عنها ، وأمر العبد ألا يقربها . 

وعن أبي بكر بن عبد الله  أنه سمع أباه يقول : أنا حضرت  عمر بن عبد العزيز  جاءته  امرأة بغلام لها وضئ ، فقالت : إني استسررته ، فمنعني بنو عمي عن ذلك ،  وإنما أنا بمنزلة الرجل تكون له الوليدة فيطؤها ، فإنه عنى بني عمي فقال عمر     : أتزوجت قبله ؟ قالت : نعم ، قال : أما والله لولا منزلتك من الجهالة  لرجمتك بالحجارة ، ولكن اذهبوا به فبيعوه إلى من يخرج به إلى غير بلدها اهـ  ، من القرطبي    .
المسألة الثالثة : اعلم أنه لا شك في أن آية قد أفلح المؤمنون هذه التي هي فمن ابتغى وراء ذلك فأولئك هم العادون   [ 23 \ 7 ] تدل بعمومها على منع الاستمناء باليد المعروف  ، بجلد عميرة ، ويقال له الخضخضة ; لأن من تلذذ بيده حتى أنزل منيه بذلك ،  قد ابتغى وراء ما أحله الله ، فهو من العادين بنص هذه الآية الكريمة  المذكورة هنا ، وفي سورة سأل سائل [ 70 \ 1 ] وقد ذكر ابن كثير    : أن  الشافعي  ومن تبعه استدلوا بهذه   [ ص: 317 ] الآية ، على منع الاستمناء باليد ، وقال القرطبي    : قال محمد بن عبد الحكم    : سمعت حرملة بن عبد العزيز  ، قال : سألت مالكا  عن الرجل يجلد عميرة فتلا هذه الآية والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون إلى قوله العادون   [ 23 \ 5 - 7 ] . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر لي أن استدلال مالك  ،  والشافعي  وغيرهما  من أهل العلم بهذه الآية الكريمة ، على منع جلد عميرة الذي هو الاستمناء  باليد استدلال صحيح بكتاب الله ، يدل عليه ظاهر القرآن ، ولم يرد شيء  يعارضه من كتاب ولا سنة ، وما روي عن  الإمام أحمد  مع  علمه ، وجلالته وورعه من إباحة جلد عميرة مستدلا على ذلك بالقياس قائلا :  هو إخراج فضلة من البدن تدعو الضرورة إلى إخراجها فجاز ، قياسا على الفصد  والحجامة ، كما قال في ذلك بعض الشعراء : 
**إذا حللت بواد لا أنيس به فاجلد عميرة لا عار ولا حرج 

**فهو  خلاف الصواب ، وإن كان قائله في المنزلة المعروفة التي هو بها ; لأنه قياس  يخالف ظاهر عموم القرآن ، والقياس إن كان كذلك رد بالقادح المسمى فساد  الاعتبار ، كما أوضحناه في هذا الكتاب المبارك مرارا وذكرنا فيه قول صاحب  مراقي السعود : 
**والخلف للنص أو إجماع دعا     فساد الاعتبار كل من وعى 


**فالله - جل وعلا - قال : والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون ولم يستثن من ذلك البتة إلا النوعين المذكورين ، في قوله تعالى : إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم وصرح  برفع الملامة في عدم حفظ الفرج ، عن الزوجة ، والمملوكة فقط ثم جاء بصيغة  عامة شاملة لغير النوعين المذكورين ، دالة على المنع هي قوله فمن ابتغى وراء ذلك فأولئك هم العادون    [ 23 \ 7 ] وهذا العموم لا شك أنه يتناول بظاهره ، ناكح يده ، وظاهر عموم  القرآن ، لا يجوز العدول عنه ، إلا لدليل من كتاب أو سنة ، يجب الرجوع  إليه ، أما القياس المخالف له فهو فاسد الاعتبار ، كما أوضحنا ، والعلم عند  الله تعالى . 

 وقال ابن كثير  في تفسير هذه الآية ، بعد أن ذكر بعض من حرم جلد عميرة ، واستدلالهم بالآية ما نصه : وقد استأنسوا بحديث رواه الإمام  الحسن بن عرفة  في جزئه المشهور ، حيث قال : حدثني علي بن ثابت الجزري  ، عن مسلمة بن جعفر  ، عن حسان بن حميد  ، عن  أنس بن مالك  ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال    " سبعة لا ينظر الله إليهم يوم القيامة ولا يزكيهم ولا يجمعهم مع  العاملين ويدخلهم النار أول الداخلين إلا أن يتوبوا ومن تاب تاب الله   [ ص: 318 ] عليه  : الناكح يده ، والفاعل والمفعول ، ومدمن الخمر ، والضارب والديه ، حتى  يستغيثا ، والمؤذي جيرانه حتى يلعنوه ، والناكح حليلة جاره " اهـ . 

 ثم قال ابن كثير    :  هذا حديث غريب وإسناده فيه من لا يعرف لجهالته والله أعلم ، انتهى منه .  ولكنه على ضعفه يشهد له في نكاح اليد ظاهر القرآن في الجملة ; لدلالته على  منع ذلك ، وإنما قيل للاستمناء باليد : جلد عميرة ; لأنهم يكنون بعميرة عن  الذكر . 

 لطيفة : قد ذكر في نوادر المغفلين ، أن مغفلا كانت أمه تملك جارية تسمى  عميرة فضربتها مرة ، فصاحت الجارية ، فسمع قوم صياحها ، فجاءوا وقالوا : ما  هذا الصياح ؟ فقال لهم ذلك المغفل : لا بأس تلك أمي كانت تجلد عميرة .
المسألة الرابعة : اعلم أنا قدمنا في سورة النساء ، أن هذه الآية التي هي قوله تعالى : والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم تدل بظاهرها على منع نكاح المتعة    ; لأنه - جل وعلا - صرح فيها بما يعلم منه ، وجوب حفظ الفرج عن غير  الزوجة والسرية ، ثم صرح بأن المبتغي وراء ذلك من العادين بقوله فمن ابتغى وراء ذلك فأولئك هم العادون وأن  المرأة المستمتع بها في نكاح المتعة ، ليست زوجة ، ولا مملوكة . أما كونها  غير مملوكة فواضح ، وأما الدليل على كونها غير زوجة ، فهو انتفاء لوازم  الزوجية عنها كالميراث والعدة والطلاق والنفقة ، ونحو ذلك ، فلو كانت زوجة  لورثت واعتدت ووقع عليها الطلاق ، ووجبت لها النفقة ، فلما انتفت عنها  لوازم الزوجية علمنا أنها ليست بزوجة ; لأن نفي اللازم يقتضي نفي الملزوم  بإجماع العقلاء . 

 فتبين بذلك أن مبتغي نكاح المتعة من العادين المجاوزين ما أحل الله إلى ما  حرم ، وقد أوضحنا ذلك في سورة النساء بأدلة الكتاب والسنة ، وأن نكاح  المتعة ممنوع إلى يوم القيامة ، وقد يخفى على طالب العلم معنى لفظة على في  هذه الآية يعني قوله تعالى والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون إلا على أزواجهم الآية ; لأن مادة الحفظ ، لا تتعدى إلى المعمول الثاني في هذا الموضوع بعلى فقيل : إن على بمعنى : عن . 

 والمعنى : أنهم حافظون فروجهم عن كل شيء ، إلا عن أزواجهم ، وحفظ قد تتعدى بعن . 

 وحاول  الزمخشري  الجواب عن الإتيان بعلى هنا فقال ما نصه   [ ص: 319 ]    " على أزواجهم " في موضع الحال ، أي : إلا والين ، على أزواجهم ، أو  قوامين عليهن من قولك : كان فلان على فلانة ، فمات عنها ، فخلف عليها فلان ،  ونظيره : كان زياد  على البصرة  أي : واليا عليها ، ومنه قولهم : فلانة تحت فلان ، ومن ثمة سميت المرأة فراشا . 

 والمعنى : أنهم لفروجهم حافظون في كافة الأحوال ، إلا في تزوجهم أو تسريهم  ، أو تعلق على بمحذوف يدل عليه غير ملومين ، كأنه قيل : يلامون إلا على  أزواجهم أي : يلامون على كل مباشرة إلا على ما أطلق لهم ، فإنهم غير ملومين  عليه ، أو تجعله صلة لحافظين من قولك : احفظ علي عنان فرسي على تضمينه ،  معنى النفي كما ضمن قولهم : نشدتك بالله إلا فعلت ، بمعنى : ما طلبت منك  إلا فعلك . اهـ منه ، ولا يخفى ما فيه من عدم الظهور . 

 قال أبو حيان    : وهذه الوجوه التي تكلفها  الزمخشري  ظاهر فيها العجمة ، وهي متكلفة ، ثم استظهر أبو حيان  أن يكون الكلام من باب التضمين ، ضمن حافظون معنى : ممسكون أو قاصرون ، وكلاهما يتعدى بعلى كقوله : أمسك عليك زوجك   [ 33 \ 37 ] والظاهر أن قوله هنا أو ما ملكت أيمانهم مع  أن المملوكات من جملة العقلاء ، والعقلاء يعبر عنهم بمن لا بما هو أن  الإماء لما كن يتصفن ببعض صفات غير العقلاء كبيعهن وشرائهن ، ونحو ذلك ،  كان ذلك مسوغا لإطلاق لفظة ما عليهن ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : إن وراء ذلك ، هو مفعول ابتغى أي : ابتغى سوى ذلك ،  وقال بعضهم : إن المفعول به محذوف ، ووراء ظرف ، أي : فمن ابتغى مستمتعا  لفرجه ، وراء ذلك .
قوله تعالى : والذين هم لأماناتهم وعهدهم راعون ،  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن من صفات المؤمنين المفلحين  الوارثين الفردوس : أنهم راعون لأماناتهم وعهدهم ، أي : محافظون على  الأمانات ، والعهود ، والأمانة تشمل  : كل ما استودعك الله ، وأمرك بحفظه ، فيدخل فيها حفظ جوارحك من كل ما لا  يرضي الله ، وحفظ ما ائتمنت عليه من حقوق الناس ، والعهود أيضا تشمل : كل  ما أخذ عليك العهد بحفظه ، من حقوق الله ، وحقوق الناس ، وما تضمنته هذه  الآية الكريمة ، من حفظ الأمانات والعهود جاء مبينا في آيات كثيرة ;   [ ص: 320 ] كقوله تعالى : إن الله يأمركم أن تؤدوا الأمانات إلى أهلها   [ 4 \ 58 ] وقوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تخونوا الله والرسول وتخونوا أماناتكم وأنتم تعلمون   [ 8 \ 27 ] وقوله تعالى في سأل سائل : والذين هم لأماناتهم وعهدهم راعون   [ 70 \ 32 ] وقوله في العهد وأوفوا بالعهد إن العهد كان مسئولا   [ 17 \ 34 ] وقوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا أوفوا بالعقود الآية [ 5 \ 1 ] ، وقوله : ومن أوفى بما عاهد عليه الله فسيؤتيه أجرا عظيما   [ 48 \ 10 ] وقوله تعالى : وأوفوا بعهد الله إذا عاهدتم   [ 16 \ 91 ] وقد أوضحنا هذا في سورة الأنبياء في الكلام على قوله وداود وسليمان إذ يحكمان في الحرث الآية  [ 21 \ 78 ] ، وقوله : راعون : جمع تصحيح للراعي ، وهو القائم على الشيء ،  بحفظ أو إصلاح كراعي الغنم وراعي الرعية ، وفي الحديث   " كلكم راع وكلكم مسئول عن رعيته " الحديث ، وقرأ هذا الحرف ابن كثير  وحده : لأمانتهم بغير ألف بعد النون ، على صيغة الإفراد والباقون بألف بعد النون ، على صيغة الجمع المؤنث السالم .
قوله تعالى : والذين هم على صلواتهم يحافظون ،  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن من صفات المؤمنين المفلحين  الوارثين الفردوس : أنهم يحافظون على صلواتهم والمحافظة عليها تشمل إتمام  أركانها ، وشروطها ، وسننها ، وفعلها في أوقاتها في الجماعات في المساجد ،  ولأجل أن ذلك من أسباب نيل الفردوس أمر تعالى بالمحافظة عليها في قوله  تعالى : حافظوا على الصلوات والصلاة الوسطى الآية [ 2 \ 238 ] ، وقال تعالى في سورة المعارج والذين هم على صلاتهم يحافظون   [ 70 \ 34 ] وقال فيها أيضا إلا المصلين الذين هم على صلاتهم دائمون   [ 70 \ 22 - 23 ] وذم وتوعد من لم يحافظ عليها في قوله فخلف من بعدهم خلف أضاعوا الصلاة واتبعوا الشهوات فسوف يلقون غيا   [ 19 \ 59 ] . 

 وقد أوضحنا ذلك في سورة " مريم " ، وقوله تعالى : فويل للمصلين الذين هم عن صلاتهم ساهون الآية [ 107 \ 54 ] ، وقال تعالى في ذم المنافقين وإذا قاموا إلى الصلاة قاموا كسالى يراءون الناس الآية [ 4 \ 142 ] ، وفي الصحيح عن  ابن مسعود    - رضي الله عنه - ، أنه سأل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أي العمل أحب إلى الله ؟ قال " الصلاة على وقتها "  [ ص: 321 ] الحديث  ، وقد قدمناه والأحاديث في فضل الصلاة والمحافظة عليها كثيرة جدا ، ولكن  موضوع كتابنا بيان القرآن بالقرآن ، ولا نذكر غالبا البيان من السنة ، إلا  إذا كان في القرآن بيان غير واف بالمقصود ، فنتمم البيان من السنة كما  قدمناه مرارا ، وذكرناه في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك .
قوله تعالى : أولئك هم الوارثون الذين يرثون الفردوس هم فيها خالدون ،  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن المؤمنين المتصفين بالصفات ،  التي قدمنا هم الوارثون ، وحذف مفعول اسم الفاعل الذي هو الوارثون ; لدلالة  قوله : الذين يرثون الفردوس    [ 23 \ 11 ] عليه . والفردوس : أعلى الجنة ، وأوسطها ، ومنه تفجر أنهار  الجنة ، وفوقه عرش الرحمن - جل وعلا - ، وعبر تعالى عن نيل الفردوس هنا  باسم الوراثة . 

 وقد أوضحنا معنى الوراثة والآيات الدالة على ذلك المعنى ; كقوله تعالى : تلك الجنة التي نورث من عبادنا من كان تقيا   [ 19 \ 63 ] وقوله : ونودوا أن تلكم الجنة أورثتموها بما كنتم تعملون   [ 7 \ 43 ] وقوله تعالى : وقالوا الحمد لله الذي صدقنا وعده وأورثنا الأرض نتبوأ من الجنة حيث نشاء الآية [ 39 \ 74 ] في سورة مريم في الكلام على قوله : تلك الجنة التي نورث من عبادنا من كان تقيا   [ 19 \ 63 ] فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا ، وقرأ هذا الحرف : حمزة   والكسائي     : على صلاتهم بغير واو ، بصيغة الإفراد وقرأ الباقون : على صلواتهم [ 23 \  9 ] بالواو المفتوحة بصيغة الجمع المؤنث السالم والمعنى واحد ; لأن المفرد  الذي هو اسم جنس ، إذا أضيف إلى معرفة ، كان صيغة عموم كما هو معروف في  الأصول ، وقوله هنا : هم فيها خالدون ، أي : بلا انقطاع أبدا ، كما قال تعالى عطاء غير مجذوذ   [ 11 \ 108 ] أي : غير مقطوع ، وقال تعالى : إن هذا لرزقنا ما له من نفاد   [ 38 \ 54 ] وقال تعالى : ما عندكم ينفد وما عند الله باق   [ 16 \ 96 ] كما قدمناه مستوفى .
قوله تعالى : ولقد خلقنا الإنسان من سلالة من طين ثم جعلناه نطفة في قرار مكين ثم خلقنا النطفة علقة فخلقنا العلقة مضغة فخلقنا المضغة عظاما فكسونا العظام لحما ثم أنشأناه خلقا آخر فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين ،  بين - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة ، أطوار خلقه الإنسان ونقله له ، من  حال إلى حال ، ليدل خلقه بذلك على كمال قدرته واستحقاقه للعبادة وحده - جل  وعلا - ، وقد أوضحنا في   [ ص: 322 ] أول  سورة الحج معنى النذطفة ، والعلقة ، والمضغة ، وبينا أقوال أهل العلم في  المخلقة ، وغير المخلقة ، والصحيح من ذلك وأوضحنا أحكام الحمل إذا سقط علقة  أو مضغة هل تنقضي به عدة الحامل أو لا ؟ 

 وهل تكون الأمة به أم ولد إن كان من سيدها أو لا ؟ إلى غير ذلك من أحكام  الحمل الساقط ، ومتى يرث ، ويورث ، ومتى يصلى عليه ، وأقوال أهل العلم في  ذلك في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ياأيها الناس إن كنتم في ريب من البعث فإنا خلقناكم من تراب الآيات  [ 22 \ 5 ] ، وسنذكر هنا ما لم نبينه هنالك مع ذكر الآيات التي لها تعلق  بهذا المعنى ، أما معنى السلالة : فهي فعالة من سللت الشيء من الشيء ، إذا  استخرجته منه ، ومنه قول  أمية بن أبي الصلت    : 
**خلق البرية من سلالة منتن وإلى السلالة كلها ستعود* *

 والولد سلالة أبيه كأنه انسل من ظهر أبيه . 

 ومنه قول حسان    - رضي الله عنه - : 
**فجاءت به عضب الأديم غضنفرا     سلالة فرج كان غير حصين 
**

 وبناء الاسم على الفعالة ، يدل على القلة كقلامة الظفر ، ونحاتة الشيء  المنحوت ، وهي ما يتساقط منه عند النحت ، والمراد بخلق الإنسان من سلالة  الطين : خلق أبيهم آدم  منه ، كما قال تعالى : إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب   [ 3 \ 59 ] . 

 وقد أوضحنا فيما مضى أطوار ذلك التراب ، وأنه لما بل بالماء صار طيبا ولما  خمر صار طينا لازبا يلصق باليد ، وصار حمأ مسنونا ، قال بعضهم : طينا أسود  منتنا ، وقال بعضهم : المسنون : المصور ، كما تقدم إيضاحه في سورة الحجر ،  ثم لما خلقه من طين خلق منه زوجه حواء  ، كما قال في أول النساء ياأيها الناس اتقوا ربكم الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة وخلق منها زوجها   [ 4 \ 1 ] وقال في الأعراف وجعل منها زوجها   [ 7 \ 189 ] وقال في الزمر : ثم جعل منها زوجها    [ 39 \ 6 ] كما تقدم إيضاح ذلك كله ، ثم لما خلق الرجل والمرأة ، كان  وجود جنس الإنسان منهما عن طريق التناسل ، فأول أطواره : النطفة ، ثم  العلقة ، إلخ . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (383)
**سُورَةُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ* 
*صـ 323 إلى صـ 330*
*
*
*

 وقد بينا أغلب ذلك في أول سورة الحج ، وقوله هنا : ولقد خلقنا الإنسان من سلالة من طين   [ 23 \ 12 ] يعني : بدأه خلق نوع الإنسان بخلق آدم  ، وقوله ثم جعلناه نطفة   [ 23 \ 13 ] ، أي : بعد خلق آدم  وحواء  ، فالضمير في قوله : ثم جعلناه   [ ص: 323 ] لنوع  الإنسان ، الذي هو النسل لدلالة المقام عليه ، كقولهم : عندي درهم ونصفه  أي : ونصف درهم آخر ، كما أوضح تعالى هذا المعنى في سورة السجدة في قوله  تعالى ذلك عالم الغيب والشهادة العزيز الرحيم الذي أحسن كل شيء خلقه وبدأ خلق الإنسان من طين ثم جعل نسله من سلالة من ماء مهين ثم سواه ونفخ فيه من روحه وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون   [ 32 \ 6 - 9 ] وأشار إلى ذلك بقوله تعالى : ومن آياته أن خلقكم من تراب ثم إذا أنتم بشر تنتشرون   [ 30 \ 20 ] وما ذكره هنا من أطوار خلقه الإنسان ، أمر كل مكلف أن ينظر فيه ، والأمر المطلق يقتضي الوجوب إلا لدليل صارف عنه ، كما أوضحناه مرارا ، وذلك في قوله : فلينظر الإنسان مم خلق خلق من ماء دافق الآية  [ 86 \ 5 - 6 ] ، وقد أشار في آيات كثيرة ، إلى كمال قدرته بنقله الإنسان  في خلقه من طور إلى طور ، كما أوضحه هنا ; وكما في قوله تعالى : ما لكم لا ترجون لله وقارا وقد خلقكم أطوارا    [ 71 \ 13 - 14 ] وبين أن انصراف خلقه عن التفكر في هذا والاعتبار به مما  يستوجب التساؤل والعجب ، وأن من غرائب صنعه وعجائب قدرته نقله الإنسان من  النطفة ، إلى العلقة ، ومن العلقة إلى المضغة إلخ ، مع أنه لم يشق بطن أمه  بل هو مستتر بثلاث ظلمات : وهي ظلمة البطن ، وظلمة الرحم ، وظلمة المشيمة  المنطوية على الجنين ، وذلك في قوله - جل وعلا - : يخلقكم في بطون أمهاتكم خلقا من بعد خلق في ظلمات ثلاث ذلكم الله ربكم له الملك لا إله إلا هو فأنى تصرفون   [ 39 \ 6 ] فتأمل معنى قوله فأنى تصرفون ، أي : عن هذه العجائب والغرائب ، التي فعلها فيكم ربكم ومعبودكم . وقال تعالى : هو الذي يصوركم في الأرحام كيف يشاء   [ 3 \ 6 ] وقال : ياأيها الناس إن كنتم في ريب من البعث فإنا خلقناكم من تراب ثم من نطفة ثم من علقة ثم من مضغة مخلقة وغير مخلقة   [ 22 \ 5 ] ثم ذكر الحكمة فقال لنبين لكم   [ 22 \ 5 ] أي : لنظهر لكم بذلك عظمتنا ، وكمال قدرتنا ، وانفرادنا بالإلهية واستحقاق العبادة ، وقال في سورة المؤمن هو الذي خلقكم من تراب ثم من نطفة ثم من علقة ثم يخرجكم طفلا ثم لتبلغوا أشدكم ثم لتكونوا شيوخا   [ 40 \ 67 ] وقال تعالى : أيحسب الإنسان أن يترك سدى ألم يك نطفة من مني يمنى ثم كان علقة فخلق فسوى فجعل منه الزوجين الذكر والأنثى أليس ذلك بقادر على أن يحيي الموتى   [ 75 \ 36 - 40 ] والآيات بمثل هذا كثيرة ، وقد أبهم هذه الأطوار المذكورة في قوله   [ ص: 324 ] كلا إنا خلقناهم مما يعلمون    [ 70 \ 39 ] وذلك الإبهام يدل على ضعفهم وعظمة خالقهم - جل وعلا - ،  فسبحانه - جل وعلا - ما أعظم شأنه وما أكمل قدرته ، وما أظهر براهين توحيده  ، وقد بين في آية المؤمنون هذه : أنه يخلق المضغة عظاما ، وبين في موضع  آخر : أنه يركب بعض تلك العظام مع بعض ، تركيبا قويا ، ويشد بعضها مع بعض ،  على أكمل الوجوه وأبدعها ، وذلك في قوله نحن خلقناهم وشددنا أسرهم الآية [ 76 \ 28 ] ، والأسر : شد العظام بعضها مع بعض ، وتآسير السرج ومركب المرأة السيور التي يشد بها ، ومنه قول حميد بن ثور    : 
**وما دخلت في الخدب حتى تنقضت     تآسير أعلى قده وتحطما 


**وفي صحاح الجوهري     : أسر قتبه يأسره أسرا شده بالأسار وهو القد ، ومنه سمي الأسير ، وكانوا  يشدونه بالقد ، فقول بعض المفسرين واللغويين : أسرهم أي : خلقهم فيه قصور  في التفسير ; لأن الأسر هو الشد القوي بالأسار الذي هو القد ، وهو السير  المقطوع من جلد البعير ونحوه ، الذي لم يدبغ والله - جل وعلا - يشد بعض  العظام ببعض ، شدا محكما متماسكا كما يشد الشيء بالقد ، والشد به قوي جدا ،  وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة في قرار مكين    [ 23 \ 13 ] القرار هنا : مكان الاستقرار ، والمكين : المتمكن ، وصف  القرار به لتمكنه في نفسه بحيث لا يعرض له اختلال ، أو لتمكن من يحل فيه ،  قاله أبو حيان  في البحر ، وقال  الزمخشري     : القرار : المستقر ، والمراد به : الرحم وصفت بالمكانة التي هي صفة  المستقر فيها ، أو بمكانتها في نفسها ; لأنها مكنت بحيث هي وأحرزت ، وقوله  تعالى في هذه الآية ثم أنشأناه خلقا آخر   [ 23 \ 14 ] قال  الزمخشري  أي  : خلقا مباينا للخلق الأول مباينة ما أبعدها حيث جعله حيوانا وكان جمادا ،  وناطقا وكان أبكم ، وسميعا وكان أصم ، وبصيرا وكان أكمه وأودع باطنه  وظاهره ، بل كل عضو من أعضائه وجزء من أجزائه عجائب فطرة ، وغرائب حكمة ،  لا تدرك بوصف الواصف ، ولا بشرح الشارح ، انتهى منه . 

 وقال القرطبي    : اختلف في الخلق الآخر المذكور ، فقال  ابن عباس  ،  والشعبي  وأبو العالية  ، والضحاك  وابن زيد    : " هو نفخ الروح فيه بعد أن كان جمادا " وعن  ابن عباس    : " خروجه إلى الدنيا " ، وقال قتادة    : عن فرقة نبات شعره ، وقال الضحاك    : خروج الأسنان ، ونبات الشعر ، وقال مجاهد    : كمال شبابه ، وروي عن  ابن عمر  والصحيح ، أنه عام في هذا وفي غيره من النطق والإدراك ، وتحصيل المعقولات إلى أن يموت ، اهـ منه . 

 [ ص: 325 ] والظاهر أن جميع أقوال أهل العلم في قوله خلقا آخر أنه صار بشرا سويا بعد أن كان نطفة ، ومضغة ، وعلقة ، وعظاما كما هو واضح .
مسألة 

 وقد استدل بهذه الآية  الإمام أبو حنيفة    - رحمه الله - ، على أن من غصب بيضة ، فأفرخت عنده أنه  يضمن البيضة ، ولا يرد الفرخ ; لأن الفرخ خلق آخر سوى البيضة ، فهو غير ما  غصب ، وإنما يرد الغاصب ما غصب ، وهذا الاستدلال له وجه من النظر ، والعلم  عند الله تعالى . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين   [ 23 \ 14 ] وقوله فتبارك الله قال أبو حيان  في البحر المحيط : تبارك : فعل ماض لا ينصرف ، ومعناه : تعالى وتقدس . اهـ منه . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية أحسن الخالقين أي : المقدرين والعرب تطلق الخلق وتريد التقدير ، ومنه قول زهير    : 
**ولأنت تفري ما خلقت وبع ض القوم يخلق ثم لا يفري* *

 فقوله : يخلق ثم لا يفري ، أي : يقدر الأمر ، ثم لا ينفذه لعجزه عنه كما  هو معلوم ، ومعلوم أن النحويين مختلفون في صيغة التفضيل إذا أضيفت إلى  معرفة ، هل إضافتها إضافة محضة ، أو لفظية غير محضة ، كما هو معروف في محله  ؟ فمن قال : هي محضة أعرب قوله أحسن الخالقين نعتا للفظ الجلالة ، ومن قال : هي غير محضة أعربه بدلا ، وقيل : خبر مبتدأ محذوف ، تقديره : هو أحسن الخالقين ، وقرأ هذين الحرفين فخلقنا المضغة عظاما   [ 23 \ 13 ] وقوله فكسونا العظام لحما ابن عامر  وشعبة  عن عاصم  عظما  : بفتح العين ، وإسكان الظاء من غير ألف بصيغة المفرد فيهما ، وقرأه  الباقون : عظاما بكسر العين وفتح الظاء ، وألف بعدها بصيغة الجمع ، وعلى  قراءة ابن عامر  وشعبة  ، فالمراد بالعظم : العظام . 

 وقد قدمنا بإيضاح في أول سورة الحج وغيرها أن المفرد إن كان اسم جنس ، قد  تطلقه العرب ، وتريد به معنى الجمع ، وأكثرنا من أمثلته في القرآن ، وكلام  العرب مع تعريفه وتنكيره وإضافته ، فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا .
[ ص: 326 ] قوله تعالى : ثم إنكم بعد ذلك لميتون ثم إنكم يوم القيامة تبعثون ،  بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنهم بعد أن أنشأهم خلقا آخر ، فأخرج  الواحد منهم من بطن أمه صغيرا ، ثم يكون محتلما ، ثم يكون شابا ، ثم يكون  كهلا ، ثم يكون شيخا ، ثم هرما أنهم كلهم صائرون إلى الموت من عمر منهم ومن  لم يعمر ، ثم هم بعد الموت يبعثون أحياء ، يوم القيامة للحساب والجزاء ،  وهذا الموت والحياة المذكوران هنا كل واحد منهما له نظير آخر ; لأنهما  إماتتان وإحياءتان ذكر من كل منهما واحدة هنا ، وذكر الجميع في قوله تعالى :  كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم   [ 2 \ 28 ] وقوله : قالوا ربنا أمتنا اثنتين وأحييتنا اثنتين    [ 40 \ 11 ] كما قدمنا إيضاحه في سورة الحج والبقرة ، وكل ذلك دليل على  كمال قدرته ، ولزوم الإيمان به ، واستحقاقه للعبادة وحده سبحانه وتعالى  علوا كبيرا .
قوله تعالى : ولقد خلقنا فوقكم سبع طرائق وما كنا عن الخلق غافلين   ( 17 ) ، في قوله تعالى : " طرائق " وجهان من التفسير : 

 أحدهما : أنها قيل لها طرائق ; لأن بعضها فوق بعض من قولهم : طارق النعل  إذا صيرها طاقا فوق طاق ، وركب بعضها على بعض ، ومنه قوله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم -   " كأن وجوههم المجان المطرقة " أي : التراس التي جعلت لها طبقات بعضها فوق بعض ، ومنه قول الشاعر يصف نعلا له مطارقة : 


**وطراق من خلفهن طراق ساقطات تلوي بها الصحراء* *

 يعني : نعال الإبل ، ومنه قولهم : طائر طراق الريش ، ومطرقة إذا ركب بعض ريشه بعضا ، ومنه قول زهير  يصف بازيا : 


**أهوى لها أسفع الخدين مطرق     ريش القوادم لم تنصب له الشبك 
**

 وقول  ذي الرمة  يصف بازيا أيضا : 


**طراق الخوافي واقع فوق ريعه     ندى ليله في ريشه يترقرق 
**

 وقول الآخر يصف قطاة : 
**سكاء مخطومة في ريشها طرق     سود قوادمها كدر خوافيها 
**

 فعلى هذا القول فقوله سبع طرائق يوضح معناه قوله تعالى   [ ص: 327 ] ألم تروا كيف خلق الله سبع سماوات طباقا الآية [ 71 \ 15 ] وهذا قول الأكثر . 

 الوجه الثاني : أنها قيل لها طرائق ; لأنها طرق الملائكة في النزول  والعروج ، وقيل : لأنها طرائق الكواكب في مسيرها ، وأما قول من قال : قيل  لها طرائق ; لأن لكل سماء طريقة وهيئة غير هيئة الأخرى ، وقول من قال :  طرائق ؟ أي مبسوطات فكلاهما ظاهر البعد ، وقوله تعالى : وما كنا عن الخلق غافلين   [ 23 \ 17 ] قد قدمنا أن معناه كقوله ويمسك السماء أن تقع على الأرض   [ 22 \ 65 ] ; لأن من يمسك السماء لو كان يغفل لسقطت فأهلكت الخلق كما تقدم إيضاحه . وقال بعضهم وما كنا عن الخلق غافلين   [ 23 \ 17 ] بل نحن القائمون بإصلاح جميع شئونهم ، وتيسير كل ما يحتاجون إليه وقوله : ولقد خلقنا فوقكم سبع طرائق يعني : السماوات برهان على قوله قبله ثم إنكم يوم القيامة تبعثون   [ 23 \ 16 ] ; لأن من قدر على خلق السماوات ، مع عظمها فلا شك أنه قادر على خلق الإنسان كقوله تعالى لخلق السماوات والأرض أكبر من خلق الناس   [ 40 \ 57 ] وقوله تعالى : أأنتم أشد خلقا أم السماء بناها الآية [ 79 \ 27 ] . 

 وقوله : أوليس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم   [ 36 \ 81 ] والآيات بمثل هذا متعددة . 

 وقد قدمنا براهين البعث التي هذا البرهان من جملتها ، وأكثرنا من أمثلتها  وهي مذكورة هنا ، ولم نوضحها هنا لأنا أوضحناها فيما سبق في النحل والبقرة ،  والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : وأنزلنا من السماء ماء بقدر فأسكناه في الأرض وإنا على ذهاب به لقادرون ،  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه أنزل من السماء ماء معظما  نفسه - جل وعلا - بصيغة الجمع المراد بها التعظيم وأن ذلك الماء الذي أنزله  من السماء أسكنه في الأرض لينتفع به الناس في الآبار ، والعيون ، ونحو ذلك  . وأنه - جل وعلا - قادر على إذهابه لو شاء أن يذهبه فيهلك جميع الخلق  بسبب ذهاب الماء من أصله جوعا وعطشا وبين أنه أنزله " بقدر " أي : بمقدار  معين عنده يحصل به نفع الخلق ولا يكثره عليهم ، حتى يكون كطوفان نوح  لئلا  يهلكهم ، فهو ينزله بالقدر الذي فيه المصلحة ، دون المفسدة سبحانه - جل  وعلا - ما أعظمه وما أعظم لطفه بخلقه ، وهذه المسائل الثلاث التي ذكرها في  هذه الآية الكريمة ، جاءت مبينة في غير هذا الموضع . 

 [ ص: 328 ] الأولى : التي هي كونه : أنزله بقدر أشار إليها في قوله : وإن من شيء إلا عندنا خزائنه وما ننزله إلا بقدر معلوم   [ 15 \ 21 ] . 

 والثانية : التي هي إسكانه الماء المنزل من السماء في الأرض بينها في قوله - جل وعلا - ألم تر أن الله أنزل من السماء ماء فسلكه ينابيع في الأرض   [ 39 \ 21 ] والينبوع : الماء الكثير وقوله : فأنزلنا من السماء ماء فأسقيناكموه وما أنتم له بخازنين   [ 15 \ 22 ] على ما قدمنا في الحجر . 

 والثالثة : التي هي قدرته على إذهابه أشار لها في قوله تعالى : قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين   [ 67 ] ويشبه معناها قوله تعالى : لو نشاء جعلناه أجاجا فلولا تشكرون    [ 56 \ 70 ] ; لأنه إذا صار ملحا أجاجا لا يمكن الشرب منه ، ولا الانتفاع  به صار في حكم المعدوم ، وقد بين كيفية إنزاله الماء من السماء في قوله  تعالى : ألم تر أن الله يزجي سحابا ثم يؤلف بينه ثم يجعله ركاما فترى الودق يخرج من خلاله    [ 24 \ 43 ] فصرح بأن الودق الذي هو المطر يخرج من خلال السحاب الذي هو  المزن ، وهو الوعاء الذي فيه الماء وبين أن السحابة تمتلئ من الماء حتى  تكون ثقيلة لكثرة ما فيها من الماء في قوله تعالى : حتى إذا أقلت سحابا ثقالا سقناه لبلد ميت الآية [ 7 \ 57 ] فقوله : ثقالا جمع ثقيلة ، وثقلها إنما هو بالماء الذي فيها وقوله تعالى : وينشئ السحاب الثقال   [ 13 \ 12 ] جمع سحابة ثقيلة . 

 وهذه الآيات القرآنية تدل على أن الله يجمع الماء في المزن ، ثم يخرجه من  خلال السحاب ، وخلال الشيء ثقوبه وفروجه التي هي غير مسدودة ، وبين - جل  وعلا - أنه هو الذي ينزله ويصرفه بين خلقه كيف يشاء ، فيكثر المطر في بلاد  قوم سنة ، حتى يكثر فيها الخصب وتتزايد فيها النعم ، ليبتلي أهلها في شكر  النعمة ، وهل يعتبرون بعظم الآية في إنزال الماء ، ويقل المطر عليهم في بعض  السنين ، فتهلك مواشيهم من الجدب ولا تنبت زروعهم ، ولا تثمر أشجارهم ،  ليبتليهم بذلك ، هل يتوبون إليه ، ويرجعون إلى ما يرضيه . 

 وبين أنه مع الإنعام العام على الخلق بإنزال المطر بالقدر المصلح وإسكان  مائه في الأرض ليشربوا منه هم ، وأنعامهم ، وينتفعوا به أبى أكثرهم إلا  الكفر به ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : وأنزلنا من السماء ماء طهورا لنحيي به بلدة ميتا ونسقيه مما خلقنا أنعاما وأناسي كثيرا ولقد صرفناه بينهم ليذكروا فأبى أكثر الناس إلا كفورا   [ 25 \ 48 - 50 ] . 

 [ ص: 329 ] ولا  شك أن من جملة من أبى منهم إلا كفورا الذين يزعمون أن المطر لم ينزله منزل  هو فاعل مختار ، وإنما نزل بطبيعته ، فالمنزل له عندهم : هو الطبيعة ، وأن  طبيعة الماء التبخر ، إذا تكاثرت عليه درجات الحرارة من الشمس أو الاحتكاك  بالريح ، وأن ذلك البخار يرتفع بطبيعته ، ثم يجتمع ، ثم يتقاطر ، وأن  تقاطره ذلك أمر طبيعي لا فاعل له ، وأنه هو المطر . فينكرون نعمة الله في  إنزاله المطر وينكرون دلالة إنزاله على قدرة منزله ، ووجوب الإيمان به  واستحقاقه للعبادة وحده ، فمثل هؤلاء داخلون في قوله فأبى أكثر الناس إلا كفورا بعد قوله : ولقد صرفناه بينهم ليذكروا   . 

 وقد صرح في قوله : ولقد صرفناه أنه تعالى ، هو مصرف الماء ، ومنزله حيث شاء كيف شاء . ومن قبيل هذا المعنى : ما ثبت في صحيح مسلم  من حديث زيد بن خالد الجهني    - رضي الله عنه - قال   " صلى بنا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الصبح بالحديبية  في  أثر السماء كانت من الليل ، فلما انصرف أقبل على الناس فقال : " هل تدرون  ماذا قال ربكم ؟ " قالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم ، قال : " قال أصبح من عبادي  مؤمن بي ، وكافر بي : فأما من قال مطرنا بفضل الله ورحمته ، فذلك مؤمن بي  كافر بالكوكب ، وأما من قال : مطرنا بنوء كذا ، فذلك كافر بي مؤمن بالكوكب "    . هذا لفظ مسلم     - رحمه الله - في صحيحه ، ولا شك أن من قال : مطرنا ببخار كذا مسندا ذلك  للطبيعة ، أنه كافر بالله مؤمن بالطبيعة والبخار ، والعرب كانوا يزعمون أن  بعض المطر أصله من البحر ، إلا أنهم يسندون فعل ذلك للفاعل المختار - جل  وعلا - ، ومن أشعارهم في ذلك قول طرفة بن العبد    : 


**لا تلمني إنها من نسوة رقد الصيف مقاليت نزر     كبنات البحر يمأدن إذا 
أنبت الصيف عساليج الخضر .* *

 فقوله : بنات البحر يعني : المزن التي أصل مائها من البحر . 

 وقول أبي ذؤيب الهذلي    : 
**سقى أم عمرو  كل آخر ليلة     حناتم غر ماؤهن ثجيج 
شربن بماء البحر ثم ترفعت     متى لجج خضر لهن نئيج 
  . 

**ولا  شك أن خالق السماوات والأرض - جل وعلا - ، هو منزل المطر على القدر الذي  يشاء كيف يشاء سبحانه وتعالى عما يقول الظالمون علوا كبيرا .
[ ص: 330 ] قوله تعالى : فأنشأنا لكم به جنات من نخيل وأعناب لكم فيها فواكه كثيرة ومنها تأكلون ، قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة لما دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة في سورة النحل ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ينبت لكم به الزرع والزيتون والنخيل والأعناب الآية [ 16 \ 11 ] وغيرها ، فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا .
قوله تعالى : وشجرة تخرج من طور سيناء تنبت بالدهن وصبغ للآكلين ،  قوله : شجرة : معطوف على : جنات من عطف الخاص على العام ، وقد قدمنا مسوغه  مرارا أي : فأنشأنا لكم به جنات ، وأنشأنا لكم به شجرة تخرج من طور سيناء  وهي شجرة الزيتون ، كما أشار له تعالى بقوله : يوقد من شجرة مباركة زيتونة الآية [ 24 \ 35 ] ، والدهن الذي تنبت به : هو زيتها المذكور في قوله : يكاد زيتها يضيء   [ 24 \ 35 ] ومع الاستضاءة منها ، فهي صبغ للآكلين أي : إدام يأتدمون به ، وقرأ هذا الحرف : نافع  ، وابن كثير  ، وأبو عمرو    : سيناء بكسر السين ، وقرأ الباقون : بفتحها ، وقرأ ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو     : تنبت بضم التاء ، وكسر الباء الموحدة مضارع أنبت الرباعي ، وقرأ  الباقون : تنبت بفتح التاء ، وضم الباء مضارع : نبت الثلاثي ، وعلى هذه  القراءة ، فلا إشكال في حرف الباء في قوله : بالدهن أي : تنبت مصحوبة  بالدهن الذي يستخرج من زيتونها ، وعلى قراءة ابن كثير  وأبي عمرو  ،  ففي الباء إشكال ، وهو : أن أنبت الرباعي يتعدى بنفسه ، ولا يحتاج إلى  الباء وقد قدمنا النكتة في الإتيان بمثل هذه الباء في القرآن ، وأكثرنا من  أمثلته في القرآن ، وفي كلام العرب في سورة مريم  في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وهزي إليك بجذع النخلة الآية [ 19 \ 25 ] ، ولا يخفى أن أنبت الرباعي ، على قراءة ابن كثير  ، وأبي عمرو  هنا : لازمة لا متعدية المفعول ، وأنبت تتعدى ، وتلزم فمن تعديها قوله تعالى : ينبت لكم به الزرع والزيتون الآية [ 16 \ 11 ] وقوله تعالى : فأنبتنا به جنات وحب الحصيد   [ 50 \ 9 ] ومن لزومها قراءة ابن كثير  ، وأبي عمرو  المذكورة ، ونظيرها من كلام العرب قول زهير    : 
**رأيت ذوي الحاجات حول بيوتهم قطينا بها حتى إذا أنبت البقل 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (384)
**سُورَةُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ* 
*صـ 331 إلى صـ 338*
*
*

*
 فقوله : أنبت البقل لازم بمعنى : نبت ، وهذا هو الصواب في قراءة : ( تنبت )  بضم التاء ، خلافا لمن قال : إنها مضارع أنبت المتعدي : وأن المفعول محذوف  أي : تنبت   [ ص: 331 ] زيتونها ، وفيه الزيت . وقال ابن كثير     : الطور : هو الجبل ، وقال بعضهم : إنما يسمى طورا إذا كان فيه شجر ، فإن  عري عن الشجر ، سمي جبلا لا طورا ، والله أعلم . وطور سيناء : هو طور سنين  ، وهو الجبل الذي كلم الله عليه موسى بن عمران    - عليه السلام - ، وما حوله من الجبال ، التي فيها شجر الزيتون . اهـ محل الغرض من كلام ابن كثير    . 

 وفي حديث  أبي أسيد مالك بن ربيعة الساعدي الأنصاري    - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " كلوا الزيت وادهنوا به فإنه من شجرة مباركة   " رواه أحمد  ورواه الترمذي  ، وغيره عن عمر  ، والظاهر أنه لا يخلو من مقال ، وقال فيه العجلوني في كشف الخفاء ومزيل الإلباس رواه أحمد   والترمذي   وابن ماجه  عن عمر   وابن ماجه  فقط عن  أبي هريرة  ، وصححه الحاكم  على شرطهما ثم قال : وفي الباب عن جماعة من الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - . اهـ منه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : وإن لكم في الأنعام لعبرة نسقيكم مما في بطونها ولكم فيها منافع كثيرة ومنها تأكلون ، قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة لمعنى هذه الآية ، وما يستفاد منها من الأحكام الفقهية في سورة النحل في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وإن لكم في الأنعام لعبرة نسقيكم مما في بطونه الآية [ 16 \ 66 ] مع بيان أوجه القراءة ، فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا .
قوله تعالى : وعليها وعلى الفلك تحملون ، الضمير في قوله : " عليها " راجع إلى الأنعام المذكورة في قوله : وإن لكم في الأنعام    [ 23 \ 21 ] وقد بين تعالى في هذه الآية : أنه يحمل خلقه على الأنعام ،  والمراد بها هنا الإبل ; لأن الحمل عليها هو الأغلب ، وعلى الفلك : وهي  السفن ولفظ الفلك ، يطلق على الواحد والجمع من السفن ، وما ذكره تعالى في  هذه الآية الكريمة من الامتنان على خلقه بما يسر لهم من الركوب والحمل ،  على الأنعام والسفن جاء موضحا في آيات أخر كقوله تعالى : الله الذي جعل لكم الأنعام لتركبوا منها ومنها تأكلون ولكم فيها منافع ولتبلغوا عليها حاجة في صدوركم وعليها وعلى الفلك تحملون   [ 40 \ 79 - 80 ] وقوله في الأنعام : أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاما فهم لها مالكون وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون   [ 36 \ 71 - 72 ] وقوله فيها وتحمل أثقالكم إلى بلد لم تكونوا بالغيه إلا بشق الأنفس إن ربكم لرءوف رحيم   [ 16 \ 7 ] وقوله في   [ ص: 332 ] الفلك والأنعام معا : والذي خلق الأزواج كلها وجعل لكم من الفلك والأنعام ما تركبون لتستووا على ظهوره ثم تذكروا نعمة ربكم إذا استويتم عليه وتقولوا سبحان الذي سخر لنا هذا وما كنا له مقرنين وإنا إلى ربنا لمنقلبون   [ 43 \ 12 - 14 ] وقوله في السفن : وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون   [ 36 \ 41 - 42 ] وقوله : أن الله سخر لكم ما في الأرض والفلك تجري في البحر بأمره   [ 22 \ 65 ] وقوله تعالى : وترى الفلك فيه مواخر لتبتغوا من فضله    [ 16 \ 14 ] والآيات بمثل هذا كثيرة ، وهذا من نعمه وآياته ، وقرن  الأنعام بالفلك في الآيات المذكورة ; لأن الإبل سفائن البر ، كما قال  ذو الرمة    : 
**ألا خيلت مني وقد نام صحبتي فما نفر التهويم إلا سلامها طروقا     وجلب الرحل مشدودة بها 
سفينة بر تحت خدي زمامها* *فتراه سمى ناقته سفينة بر وجلب الرحل بالضم والكسر عيدانه أو الرحل بما فيه :
قوله تعالى : ولقد أرسلنا نوحا إلى قوله وما يستأخرون ، قد تقدمت الإشارة إلى ما فيه من الآيات ، التي لها بيان في مواضع متعددة فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا .
قوله تعالى : ثم أرسلنا رسلنا تترى كل ما جاء أمة رسولها كذبوه فأتبعنا بعضهم بعضا وجعلناهم أحاديث فبعدا لقوم لا يؤمنون ، بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه بعد إرسال نوح  والرسول المذكور بعده أرسل رسله تترى أي : متواترين واحدا بعد واحد ، وكل متتابع متتال تسميه العرب متواترا ، ومنه قول لبيد  في معلقته : 
**يعلو طريقة متنها متواتر في ليلة كفر النجوم غمامها* *

 يعني : مطرا متتابعا ، أو غبار ريح متتابعا ، وتاء تترى مبدلة من الواو ،  وأنه كل ما أرسل رسولا إلى أمة كذبوه فأهلكهم ، وأتبع بعضهم بعضا في  الإهلاك المتسأصل بسبب تكذيب الرسل ، وهذا المعنى المذكور في هذه الآية  الكريمة جاء موضحا في آيات كثيرة ، وقد بينت آية استثناء أمة واحدة من هذا  الإهلاك المذكور . 

 أما الآيات الموضحة لما دلت عليه هذه الآية فهي كثيرة جدا ; كقوله تعالى :   [ ص: 333 ] وما أرسلنا في قرية من نذير إلا قال مترفوها إنا بما أرسلتم به كافرون   [ 34 \ 34 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وكذلك ما أرسلنا من قبلك في قرية من نذير إلا قال مترفوها إنا وجدنا آباءنا على أمة وإنا على آثارهم مقتدون   [ 43 \ 23 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وما أرسلنا في قرية من نبي إلا أخذنا أهلها بالبأساء والضراء لعلهم يضرعون ثم بدلنا مكان السيئة الحسنة حتى عفوا وقالوا قد مس آباءنا الضراء والسراء فأخذناهم بغتة الآية [ 7 \ 94 - 95 ] والآيات بمثل هذا كثيرة جدا . 

 أما الآية التي بينت استثناء أمة واحدة من هذه الأمم فهي قوله تعالى : فلولا كانت قرية آمنت فنفعها إيمانها إلا قوم يونس لما آمنوا كشفنا عنهم عذاب الخزي في الحياة الدنيا الآية [ 10 \ 98 ] ، وظاهر آية الصافات أنهم آمنوا إيمانا حقا ، وأن الله عاملهم به معاملة المؤمنين ، وذلك في قوله في الصفات وأرسلناه إلى مائة ألف أو يزيدون فآمنوا فمتعناهم إلى حين   [ 37 \ 147 - 148 ] لأن ظاهر إطلاق قوله : فآمنوا ، يدل على ذلك والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 ومن الأمم التي نص على أنه أهلكها وجعلها أحاديث سبأ    ; لأنه تعالى قال فيهم : فجعلناهم أحاديث ومزقناهم كل ممزق الآية [ 34 \ 19 ] ، وقوله فجعلناهم أحاديث أي : أخبارا وقصصا يسمر بها ، ويتعجب منها ، كما قال  ابن دريد  في مقصورته : 
**وإنما المرء حديث بعده     فكن حديثا حسنا لمن وعى 
**

 وقرأ هذا الحرف ابن كثير  ، وأبو عمرو    : تترا بالتنوين : وهي لغة كنانة ، والباقون بألف التأنيث المقصورة من غير تنوين : وهي لغة أكثر العرب ، وسهل نافع  وابن كثير  وأبو عمرو  الهمزة الثانية من قوله : جآء أمة ، وقرأها الباقون بالتحقيق ، كما هو معلوم . وقوله فبعدا لقوم لا يؤمنون    [ 23 \ 44 ] مصدر لا يظهر عامله ، وقد بعد بعدا بفتحتين ، وبعدا بضم  فسكون أي : هلك فقوله : بعدا أي : هلاكا مستأصلا ، كما قال تعالى ألا بعدا لمدين كما بعدت ثمود   [ 11 \ 95 ] قال الشاعر : 
**قل الغناء إذا لاقى الفتى تلفا     قول الأحبة لا تبعد وقد بعدا 
**

 وقد قال  سيبويه    : إن بعدا وسحقا ودفرا أي : نتنا من المصادر المنصوبة بأفعال لا تظهر . اهـ ومن هذا القبيل قولهم : سقيا ورعيا ، كقول نابغة ذبيان    :   [ ص: 334 ] 
**نبئت نعما على الهجران عاتية     سقيا ورعيا لذاك العاتب الزاري 
**

 والأحاديث في قوله : " وجعلناهم أحاديث   " في مفرده وجهان معروفان : 

 أحدهما : أنه جمع حديث كما تقول : هذه أحاديث رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - ، تريد بالأحاديث جمع حديث ، وعلى هذا فهو من الجموع الجارية على  غير القياس المشار لها بقول ابن مالك  في الخلاصة : 
**وحائد عن القياس كل ما     خالف في البابين حكما رسما 
**

 يعني بالبابين : التكسير والتصغير ، كتكسير حديث على أحاديث وباطل على  أباطيل ، وكتصغير مغرب ، على مغيربان ، وعشية على عشيشية ، وقال بعضهم :  إنها اسم جمع للحديث . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن الأحاديث جمع أحدوثة التي هي مثل : أضحوكة ، وألعوبة ،  وأعجوبة بضم الأول ، وإسكان الثاني : وهي ما يتحدث به الناس تلهيا وتعجبا .  ومنه بهذا المعنى قول توبة بن الحمير  
**  : من الخفرات البيض ود جليسها     إذا ما انقضت أحدوثة لو تعيدها 
**وهذا الوجه أنسب هنا لجريان الجمع فيه على القياس ، وجزم به  الزمخشري  ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : يا أيها الرسل كلوا من الطيبات واعملوا صالحا إني بما تعملون عليم ،  أمر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة رسله عليهم الصلاة والسلام مع أن  الموجود منهم ، وقت نزولها واحد ، وهو نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ،  بالأكل من الطيبات : وهي الحلال الذي لا شبهة فيه على التحقيق ، وأن يعملوا  العمل الصالح ، وذلك يدل على أن الأكل من الحلال له أثر في العمل الصالح ،  وهو كذلك ، وهذا الذي أمر به الرسل في هذه الآية الكريمة ، أمر به  المؤمنين من هذه الأمة التي هي خير الأمم ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم واشكروا لله إن كنتم إياه تعبدون    [ 2 \ 172 ] والآية تدل على أن كل رسول أمر في زمنه بالأكل من الحلال ،  والعمل الصالح ، وتأثير الأكل من الحلال في الأعمال معروف ، وفي حديث  أبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " يا أيها الناس إن الله طيب لا يقبل إلا طيبا وأن الله أمر المؤمنين بما أمر به المرسلين فقال : ياأيها الرسل كلوا من الطيبات واعملوا صالحا إني بما تعملون عليم   [ 23 \ 51 ]   [ ص: 335 ] وقال : ياأيها الذين آمنوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم    [ 2 \ 172 ] ثم ذكر الرجل يطيل السفر أشعث أغبر ، ومطعمه حرام ومشربه  حرام وملبسه حرام ، وغذي بالحرام يمد يديه إلى السماء ، يا رب يا رب فأنى  يستجاب له   " وهو يدل دلالة واضحة أن دعاءه الذي هو أعظم القرب لم ينفعه ; لأنه لم يأكل من الحلال ولم يشرب منه ، ولم يركب منه .
قوله تعالى : وإن هذه أمتكم أمة واحدة وأنا ربكم فاتقون فتقطعوا أمرهم بينهم زبرا كل حزب بما لديهم فرحون ،  قد أوضحنا معنى هاتين الآيتين ، وفسرنا ما يحتاج منهما إلى تفسير وبينا  الآيات الموضحة لمعناهما في سورة الأنبياء في الكلام على قوله : إن هذه أمتكم أمة واحدة وأنا ربكم فاعبدون وتقطعوا أمرهم بينهم كل إلينا راجعون   [ 21 \ 92 - 93 ] وبينا المراد بالأمة مع بعض الشواهد العربية ، وبينا جمع معاني الأمة في القرآن في أول سورة هود  في الكلام على قوله : ولئن أخرنا عنهم العذاب إلى أمة معدودة الآية [ 11 \ 8 ] فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا .
قوله تعالى : فذرهم في غمرتهم حتى حين ،  أمر - جل وعلا - نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يذر الكفار أي : يتركهم  في غمرتهم إلى حين ، أي : وقت معين عند الله ، والظاهر أنه وقت انقضاء  آجالهم بقتل أو موت ، وصيرورتهم إلى ما هم صائرون إليه بعد الموت من العذاب  البرزخي ، والأخروي ، وكون المراد بالحين المذكور : وقت قتلهم ، أو موتهم  ذكره  الزمخشري  عن علي    - رضي الله عنه - ، بغير سند . 

 وأقوال أهل العلم في معنى غمرتهم راجعة إلى شيء واحد ; كقول الكلبي  في غمرتهم أي : جهالتهم . وقول ابن بحر    : في حيرتهم . وقول ابن سلام     : في غفلتهم . وقول بعضهم : في ضلالتهم فمعنى كل هذه الأقوال واحد ، وهو  أنه ، أمره أن يتركهم فيما هم فيه من الكفر والضلال ، والغي والمعاصي . قال   الزمخشري     : الغمرة : الماء الذي يغمر القامة فضربت مثلا لما هم مغمورون فيه من  جهلهم ، وعمايتهم أو شبهوا باللاعبين في غمرة الماء لما هم عليه من الباطل ،  قال  ذو الرمة    : 


**ليالي اللهو يطبيني فأتبعه كأنني ضارب في غمرة لعب* *

 وصيغة الأمر في قوله فذرهم في غمرتهم   [ 23 \ 54 ] للتهديد ، وقد تقرر في   [ ص: 336 ] فن  الأصول في مبحث الأمر وفي فن المعاني في مبحث الإنشاء ، أن من المعاني  التي تأتي لها صيغة أفعل التهديد وهذا المعنى الذي دلت عليه هذه الآية  الكريمة ، من تهديد الكفار الذين كذبوا نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، جاء  موضحا في مواضع أخر ، كقوله ذرهم يأكلوا ويتمتعوا ويلههم الأمل فسوف يعلمون   [ 15 \ 3 ] ، وقوله تعالى : فمهل الكافرين أمهلهم رويدا   [ 86 \ 17 ] وقوله : قل تمتعوا فإن مصيركم إلى النار   [ 14 ] وقوله : قل تمتع بكفرك قليلا إنك من أصحاب النار   [ 39 \ 8 ] . 

 وقد أوضحنا الآيات الدالة على هذا المعنى في سورة الحجر في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ذرهم يأكلوا ويتمتعوا ويلههم الأمل ، الآية [ 15 \ 3 ] وتكلمنا هناك على لفظ ذرهم .
قوله تعالى : أيحسبون أنما نمدهم به من مال وبنين نسارع لهم في الخيرات بل لا يشعرون ، قد أوضحنا الكلام على الآيات الموضحة لهاتين الآيتين في سورة الكهف في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ولئن رددت إلى ربي لأجدن خيرا منها منقلبا   [ 18 \ 36 ] فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا .
قوله تعالى : ولا نكلف نفسا إلا وسعها ،  ما تضمنته هذه الآية من التخفيف في هذه الحنيفية السمحة ، التي جاء بها  نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قد ذكرنا طرفا من الآيات الدالة عليه في سورة  الحج في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج   [ 22 \ 78 ] فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا . 

 قوله تعالى : ولدينا كتاب ينطق بالحق وهم لا يظلمون ، الحق أن المراد بهذا الكتاب : كتاب الأعمال الذي يحصيها الله فيه ، كما يدل عليه قوله تعالى هذا كتابنا ينطق عليكم بالحق إنا كنا نستنسخ ما كنتم تعملون   [ 45 \ 29 ] وقد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة لهذا المعنى في الكهف ، في الكلام على قوله : ووضع الكتاب فترى المجرمين مشفقين مما فيه ، الآية [ 18 \ 49 ] وفي سورة الإسراء في الكلام على قوله : ونخرج له يوم القيامة كتابا يلقاه منشورا   [ 17 \ 13 ] . 

 والظاهر أن معنى نطق الكتاب بالحق : أن جميع المكتوب فيه حق ، فمن قرأ  المكتوب فيه ، كأنه لا ينطق في قراءته له إلا بالحق ، وربما أطلقت العرب  اسم الكلام على   [ ص: 337 ] الخط ، كما روي عن عائشة  أنها قالت : ما بين دفتي المصحف كلام الله ، والله تعالى أعلم .
قوله تعالى : حتى إذا أخذنا مترفيهم بالعذاب إذا هم يجأرون لا تجأروا اليوم إنكم منا لا تنصرون ، حتى هنا في هذه الآية التي يبتدأ بعدها الكلام ، والكلام الجملة الشرطية ، والعذاب الذي أخذهم ربهم به ، قيل : هو عذاب يوم بدر  بالقتل والأسر ، وقيل : الجوع والقحط الشديد الذي أصابهم ، لما دعا عليهم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال " اللهم اشدد وطأتك على مضر اللهم اجعلها عليهم سنين كسني يوسف    " فأصابهم  بسبب دعوته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من الجوع الشديد ، عذاب أليم ، وأظهرها  عندي أنه أخذهم بالعذاب يوم القيامة . وقد بين تعالى في هاتين الآيتين أنه  أخذ مترفيهم بالعذاب ، والمترفون هم أصحاب النعمة والرفاهية في دار الدنيا  ، وهذا المعنى أشار له بقوله : وذرني والمكذبين أولي النعمة ومهلهم قليلا إن لدينا أنكالا وجحيما وطعاما ذا غصة وعذابا أليما   [ 73 \ 11 - 13 ] فقوله : أولي النعمة يريد بهم : المترفين في الدنيا ، وبين أنه سيعذبهم بعد التهديد بقوله : إن لدينا أنكالا وجحيما الآية  ، وقوله : يجأرون ، الجؤار : الصراخ باستغاثة ، والعرب تقول : جأر الثور  يجأر : صاح ، فالجؤار كالخوار وفي بعض القراءات " عجلا جسدا له جؤار " [ 7 \  148 ] ، [ 20 \ 88 ] بالجيم والهمزة ، أي : خوار ، وجأر الرجل إلى الله :  تضرع بالدعاء . 

 فمعنى الآية الكريمة : أن المنعمين في الدنيا من الكفار ، إذا أخذهم الله  بالعذاب يوم القيامة ، صاحوا مستصرخين مستغيثين ، يطلبون الخلاص مما هم فيه  ، وصراخهم واستغاثتهم المشار له هنا ، جاء في آيات أخر كقوله تعالى : والذين كفروا لهم نار جهنم لا يقضى عليهم فيموتوا ولا يخفف عنهم من عذابها كذلك نجزي كل كفور وهم يصطرخون فيها ربنا أخرجنا نعمل صالحا غير الذي كنا نعمل   [ 35 \ 36 - 37 ] فقوله : يصطرخون : يفتعلون من الصراخ ، مستغيثين يريدون الخروج مما هم فيه ، بدليل قوله تعالى عنهم : ربنا أخرجنا نعمل صالحا غير الذي كنا نعمل فهذا  الصراخ المذكور في هذه الآية العام للمترفين وغيرهم ، هو الجؤار المذكور  عن المترفين هنا ، ومن إطلاق العرب الجؤار على الصراخ والدعاء للاستغاثة  قول الأعشى    : 

 [ ص: 338 ] 
**يراوح من صلوات المليك فطورا سجودا وطورا جؤارا* *

 والجؤار المذكور : هو النداء في قوله كم أهلكنا من قبلهم من قرن فنادوا ولات حين مناص   [ 38 \ 3 ] ; لأن نداءهم نداء استغاثة واستصراخ وكقوله تعالى : ونادوا يامالك ليقض علينا ربك الآية  [ 43 \ 77 ] ; لأن القضاء عليهم من أعظم الأمور التي يطلبونها ، فيستغيثون  بالموت من دوام ذلك العذاب الشديد ، أجارنا الله وإخواننا المسلمين منه  وكقوله تعالى : وإذا ألقوا منها مكانا ضيقا مقرنين دعوا هنالك ثبورا لا تدعوا اليوم ثبورا واحدا وادعوا ثبورا كثيرا   [ 25 \ 13 - 14 ] وذلك الدعاء بالثبور الذي هو أعظم الهلاك ، والويل عن أنواع جؤارهم والعياذ بالله . وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية لا تجأروا اليوم إنكم منا لا تنصرون   [ 23 \ 65 ] يدل على أنهم إن استغاثوا لم يغاثوا ، وإن استرحموا لم يرحموا ، وقد أشار تعالى إلى ذلك في قوله : وإن يستغيثوا يغاثوا بماء كالمهل يشوي الوجوه بئس الشراب وساءت مرتفقا   [ 18 \ 29 ] .
قوله تعالى : قد كانت آياتي تتلى عليكم فكنتم على أعقابكم تنكصون ،  لما بين أن المترفين من الكفار إذا أخذهم ربهم بالعذاب ، ضجوا وصاحوا  واستغاثوا ، وبين أنهم لا يغاثون كما أوضحناه آنفا بين سبب ذلك بقوله : قد  كانت آياتي ، أي : التي أرسلت بها رسلي تتلى عليكم : تقرأ عليكم واضحة  مفصلة ، فكنتم على أعقابكم تنكصون   : ترجعون عنها القهقرى ، والعقب : مؤخر القدم ، والنكوص : الرجوع عن الأمر ، ومنه قوله تعالى : فلما تراءت الفئتان نكص على عقبيه   [ 8 \ 48 ] ومنه قول الشاعر : 
**زعموا بأنهم على سبل النجاة وإنما نكص على الأعقاب 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (385)
**سُورَةُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ* 
*صـ 339 إلى صـ 346*
*
*
*
 وهذا المعنى الذي ذكره هنا : أشار له في غير هذا الموضع كقوله تعالى قالوا ربنا أمتنا اثنتين وأحييتنا اثنتين فاعترفنا بذنوبنا فهل إلى خروج من سبيل ذلكم بأنه إذا دعي الله وحده كفرتم وإن يشرك به تؤمنوا فالحكم لله العلي الكبير    [ 40 \ 11 - 12 ] فكفرهم عند الله ذكر الله وحده ، من نكوصهم على أعقابهم  ، وبين في موضع آخر أنهم إذا تتلى عليهم آياته ، لم يقتصروا على النكوص  عنها ، على أعقابهم ، بل يكادون يبطشون بالذي يتلوها عليهم ، لشدة بغضهم  لها ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : وإذا تتلى عليهم آياتنا بينات تعرف في وجوه الذين كفروا المنكر يكادون يسطون بالذين يتلون عليهم آياتنا   [ 22 \ 72 ]   [ ص: 339 ] وهذا الذي ذكرنا أن العذاب عذاب يوم القيامة ، أظهر عندنا من قول من قال : إنه يوم بدر  أو الجوع ، ومن قول من زعم : أن الذين يجأرون : هم الذين لم يقتلوا يوم بدر  وأن جؤارهم من قبل إخوانهم ، فكل ذلك خلاف الظاهر ، وإن قاله من قاله : 
قوله تعالى : أفلم يدبروا القول ،  يتضمن حضهم ، على تدبر هذا القول الذي هو القرآن العظيم ; لأنهم إن تدبروه  تدبرا صادقا ، علموا أنه حق ، وأن اتباعه واجب وتصديق من جاء به لازم ،  وقد أشار لهذا المعنى في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله تعالى : أفلا يتدبرون القرآن ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافا كثيرا   [ 4 \ 82 ] وقوله : أفلا يتدبرون القرآن أم على قلوب أقفالها   [ 47 \ 24 ] وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة أم جاءهم ما لم يأت آباءهم الأولين   [ 23 \ 68 ] قال القرطبي    : 

 فأنكروه ، وأعرضوا عنه ، وقيل : أم بمعنى : بل جاءهم ما لا عهد لآبائهم به ، فلذلك أنكروه ، وتركوا التدبر له . 

 وقال  ابن عباس    : وقيل المعنى : أم جاءهم أمان من العذاب ، وهو شيء لم يأت آباءهم الأولين ، قال أبو حيان  في  تفسير هذه الآية : قرعهم أولا بترك الانتفاع بالقرآن ، ثم ثانيا بأن ما  جاءهم جاء آباءهم الأولين ، أي : إرسال الرسل ليس بدعا ، ولا مستغربا ، بل  أرسلت الرسل للأمم قبلهم ، وعرفوا ذلك بالتواتر ونجاة من آمن ، واستئصال من  كذب وآباؤهم إسماعيل وأعقابه إلى آخر كلامه ، وهذا الوجه من التفسير له  وجه من النظر وعليه فالآية كقوله : قل ما كنت بدعا من الرسل الآية [ 46 \ 9 ] ونحوها من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : أم لم يعرفوا رسولهم فهم له منكرون ، قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة لهذه الآية في سورة يونس ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : فقد لبثت فيكم عمرا من قبله الآية [ 10 \ 16 ] فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا .
قوله تعالى : أم يقولون به جنة بل جاءهم بالحق وأكثرهم للحق كارهون ، أم المذكورة في هذه الآية هي المعروفة عند النحويين بأم المنقطعة ، وضابطها ألا تتقدم عليها همزة تسوية نحو سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم الآية [ 2 \ 6 ] أو همزة مغنية ، عن لفظة ، أي : كقولك أزيد عندك أم عمرو ؟ أي : أيهما عندك فالمسبوقة   [ ص: 340 ] بإحدى الهمزتين المذكورتين ، هي المعروفة عندهم بأم المتصلة ، والتي لم تسبق بواحدة منهما هي المعروفة بالمنقطعة كما هنا ، وأم المنقطعة تأتي لثلاثة معان . 

 الأول : أن تكون بمعنى : بل الإضرابية . 

 الثاني : أن تكون بمعنى همزة استفهام الإنكار . 

 الثالث : أن تكون بمعناهما معا فتكون جامعة بين الإضراب والإنكار ، وهذا الأخير هو الأكثر في معناها ، خلافا لابن مالك  في الخلاصة في اقتصاره على أنها بمعنى : بل في قوله : 
**وبانقطاع وبمعنى بل وفت إن تك مما قيدت به خلت* *

 ومراده بخلوها مما قيدت به : ألا تسبقها إحدى الهمزتين المذكورتين ، فإن  سبقتها إحداهما ، فهي المتصلة كما تقدم قريبا ، وعلى ما ذكرنا فيكون المعنى  متضمنا للإضراب عما قبله إضرابا انتقاليا ، مع معنى استفهام الإنكار ،  فتضمن الآية الإنكار على الكفار في دعواهم : أن نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم  - به جنة أي : جنون يعنون : أن هذا الحق الذي جاءهم به هذيان مجنون ،  قبحهم الله ما أجحدهم للحق ! وما أكفرهم ! ودعواهم عليه هذه أنه مجنون  كذبها الله هنا بقوله : بل جاءهم بالحق   [ 23 \ 70 ] فالإضراب ببل إبطالي . 

 والمعنى : ليس بمجنون بل هو رسول كريم جاءكم بالحق الواضح ، المؤيد  بالمعجزات الذي يعرف كل عاقل ، أنه حق ، ولكن عاندتم وكفرتم لشدة كراهيتكم  للحق ، وما نفته هذه الآية الكريمة من دعواهم عليه الجنون صرح الله بنفيه  في مواضع أخر كقوله تعالى : وما صاحبكم بمجنون   [ 81 \ 22 ] وقوله تعالى : فما أنت بنعمة ربك بكاهن ولا مجنون   [ 52 \ 29 ] وهذا الجنون الذي افتري على آخر الأنبياء ، افتري أيضا على أولهم ، كما قال تعالى في هذه السورة الكريمة عن قوم نوح   أنهم قالوا فيه : إن هو إلا رجل به جنة فتربصوا به حتى حين    [ 23 \ 25 ] وقد بين في موضع آخر أن الله لم يرسل رسولا إلا قال قومه :  إنه ساحر ، أو مجنون ، كأنهم اجتمعوا فتواصوا على ذلك لتواطؤ أقوالهم  لرسلهم عليه ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : كذلك ما أتى الذين من قبلهم من رسول إلا قالوا ساحر أو مجنون أتواصوا به بل هم قوم طاغون    [ 51 \ 52 - 53 ] فبين أن سبب تواطئهم على ذلك ليس التواصي به ; لاختلاف  أزمنتهم ، وأمكنتهم ، ولكن الذي جمعهم على ذلك هو مشابهة بعضهم لبعض في  الطغيان ، وقد أوضح هذا المعنى في سورة   [ ص: 341 ] البقرة في قوله كذلك قال الذين من قبلهم مثل قولهم تشابهت قلوبهم   [ 2 \ 118 ] فهذه الآيات تدل على أن سبب تشابه مقالاتهم لرسلهم ، هو تشابه قلوبهم في الكفر والطغيان ، وكراهية الحق وقوله : وأكثرهم للحق كارهون   [ 23 \ 70 ] ذكر نحو معناه في قوله تعالى : لقد جئناكم بالحق ولكن أكثركم للحق كارهون وقوله تعالى : وإذا تتلى عليهم آياتنا بينات تعرف في وجوه الذين كفروا المنكر الآية  [ 22 \ 72 ] وذلك المنكر الذي تعرفه في وجوههم ، إنما هو لشدة كراهيتهم  للحق ، ومن الآيات الموضحة لكراهيتهم للحق ، أنهم يمتنعون من سماعه ،  ويستعملون الوسائل التي تمنعهم من أن يسمعوه ، كما قال تعالى في قصة أول  الرسل الذين أرسلهم بتوحيده والنهي عن الإشراك به ، وهو نوح    : وإني كلما دعوتهم لتغفر لهم جعلوا أصابعهم في آذانهم واستغشوا ثيابهم وأصروا واستكبروا استكبارا   [ 71 \ 7 ] وإنما جعلوا أصابعهم في آذانهم ، واستغشوا ثيابهم خوف أن يسمعوا ما يقوله لهم نبيهم نوح  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام ، من الحق ، والدعوة إليه ، وقال تعالى في أمة آخر الأنبياء - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقال الذين كفروا لا تسمعوا لهذا القرآن والغوا فيه الآية  [ 41 \ 26 ] فترى بعضهم ينهى بعضا عن سماعه ، ويأمرهم باللغو فيه ،  كالصياح والتصفيق المانع من السماع لكراهتهم للحق ، ومحاولتهم أن يغلبوا  الحق بالباطل . 

 وهذه الآية الكريمة سؤال معروف وهو أن يقال : قوله : وأكثرهم للحق كارهون    [ 23 \ 70 ] يفهم من مفهوم مخالفته ، أن قليلا من الكفار ، ليسوا كارهين  للحق ، وهذا السؤال وارد أيضا على آية الزخرف التي ذكرنا آنفا ، وهي قوله  تعالى : ولكن أكثركم للحق كارهون   [ 43 \ 78 ] . 

 والجواب عن هذا السؤال : هو ما أجاب به بعض أهل العلم بأن قليلا من الكفار  ، كانوا لا يكرهون الحق ، وسبب امتناعهم عن الإيمان بالله ورسوله ليس هو  كراهيتهم للحق ، ولكن سببه الأنفة والاستنكاف من توبيخ قومهم ، وأن يقولوا  صبؤوا وفارقوا دين آبائهم ، ومن أمثلة من وقع له هذا أبو طالب  فإنه لا يكره الحق ، الذي جاء به النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وقد كان يشد عضده في تبليغه رسالته كما قدمنا في شعره في قوله : 
**اصدع بأمرك ما عليك غضاضة* *

 الأبيات وقال فيها :   [ ص: 342 ] 
**ولقد علمت بأن دين محمد      من خير أديان البرية دينا 
**

 وقال فيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أيضا : 
**لقد علموا أن ابننا لا مكذب     لدينا ولا يعني بقول الأباطل 
**

 وقد بين أبو طالب  في شعره : أن السبب المانع له من اعتناق الإسلام ليس كراهية الحق ، ولكنه الأنفة والخوف من ملامة قومه أو سبهم له كما في قوله : 
لولا الملامة أو حذار مسبة     لوجدتني سمحا بذاك يقينا 
**قوله تعالى : ولو اتبع الحق أهواءهم لفسدت السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن ،  اختلف العلماء في المراد بالحق في هذه الآية ، فقال بعضهم : الحق : هو  الله تعالى ، ومعلوم أن الحق من أسمائه الحسنى ، كما في قوله تعالى : ويعلمون أن الله هو الحق المبين   [ 24 \ 25 ] وقوله : ذلك بأن الله هو الحق   [ 22 \ 6 ] وكون المراد بالحق في الآية : هو الله عزاه القرطبي  للأكثرين ، وممن قال به : مجاهد   وابن جريج  ، وأبو صالح  ، والسدي  ، وروي عن قتادة  ، وغيرهم . 

 وعلى هذا القول فالمعنى لو أجابهم الله إلى تشريع ما أحبوا تشريعه وإرسال  من اقترحوا إرساله ، بأن جعل أمر التشريع وإرسال الرسل ونحو ذلك تابعا  لأهوائهم الفاسدة ، لفسدت السماوات والأرض ، ومن فيهن ; لأن أهواءهم  الفاسدة وشهواتهم الباطلة ، لا يمكن أن تقوم عليها السماء والأرض وذلك  لفساد أهوائهم ، واختلافها . فالأهواء الفاسدة المختلفة لا يمكن أن يقوم  عليها نظام السماء والأرض ومن فيهن ، بل لو كانت هي المتبعة لفسد الجميع . 

 ومن الآيات الدالة على أن أهواءهم لا تصلح ; لأن تكون متبعة قوله تعالى : وقالوا لولا نزل هذا القرآن على رجل من القريتين عظيم    [ 43 \ 31 ] ; لأن القرآن لو أنزل على أحد الرجلين المذكورين ، وهو كافر  يعبد الأوثان فلا فساد أعظم من ذلك ، وقد رد الله عليهم بقوله : أهم يقسمون رحمة ربك الآية [ 43 \ 32 ] ، وقال تعالى : قل لو أنتم تملكون خزائن رحمة ربي إذا لأمسكتم خشية الإنفاق وكان الإنسان قتورا   [ 7 \ 100 ] وقال تعالى : أم لهم نصيب من الملك فإذا لا يؤتون الناس نقيرا   [ 4 \ 53 ] قال ابن كثير    - رحمه الله - : ففي هذا كله تبيين عجز العباد ، واختلاف آرائهم وأهوائهم ، وأنه تعالى هو   [ ص: 343 ] الكامل في جميع صفاته وأقواله وأفعاله وشرعه وقدره وتدبيره لخلقه سبحانه وتعالى علوا كبيرا . 

 ومما يوضح أن الحق لو اتبع الأهواء الفاسدة المختلفة لفسدت السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن قوله تعالى : لو كان فيهما آلهة إلا الله لفسدتا   [ 21 \ 22 ] فسبحان الله رب العرش عما يصفون   . 

 القول الثاني : أن المراد بالحق في الآية : الحق الذي هو ضد الباطل المذكور في قوله قبله : وأكثرهم للحق كارهون   [ 23 \ 70 ] وهذا القول الأخير اختاره ابن عطية  ، وأنكر الأول . 

 وعلى هذا القول فالمعنى : أنه لو فرض كون الحق متبعا لأهوائهم ، التي هي  الشرك بالله ، وادعاء الأولاد ، والأنداد له ونحو ذلك لفسد كل شيء ; لأن  هذا الفرض يصير به الحق ، هو أبطل الباطل ، ولا يمكن أن يقوم نظام السماء  والأرض على شيء ، هو أبطل الباطل ; لأن استقامة نظام هذا العالم لا تمكن  إلا بقدرة وإرادة إله هو الحق منفرد بالتشريع ، والأمر والنهي كما لا يخفى  على عاقل والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : بل أتيناهم بذكرهم فهم عن ذكرهم معرضون ،  اختلف العلماء في الذكر في الآية فمنهم من قال : ذكرهم : فخرهم ، وشرفهم ;  لأن نزول هذا الكتاب على رجل منهم فيه لهم أكبر الفخر والشرف ، وعلى هذا ،  فالآية كقوله : وإنه لذكر لك ولقومك   [ 43 \ 44 ] على تفسير الذكر بالفخر والشرف ، وقال بعضهم : الذكر في الآية : الوعظ والتوصية ، وعليه فالآية كقوله : ذلك نتلوه عليك من الآيات والذكر الحكيم   [ 3 \ 58 ] وقال بعضهم : الذكر هو ما كانوا يتمنونه في قوله : لو أن عندنا ذكرا من الأولين لكنا عباد الله المخلصين   [ 37 \ 168 - 169 ] وعليه ، فالآية كقوله تعالى : وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم لئن جاءهم نذير ليكونن أهدى من إحدى الأمم   [ 35 \ 42 ] وعلى هذا القول فقوله : فلما جاءهم نذير ما زادهم إلا نفورا الآية [ 35 \ 42 ] كقوله هنا ، فهم عن ذكرهم معرضون ، وكقوله : أو تقولوا لو أنا أنزل علينا الكتاب لكنا أهدى منهم   [ 6 \ 157 ] والآيات بمثل هذا على القول الأخير كثيرة والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : أم تسألهم خرجا فخراج ربك خير وهو خير الرازقين  [ ص: 344 ] المراد بالخرج والخراج هنا : الأجر والجزاء . 

 والمعنى : أنك لا تسألهم على ما بلغتهم من الرسالة المتضمنة لخيري الدنيا  والآخرة ، أجرة ولا جعلا ، وأصل الخرج والخراج : هو ما تخرجه إلى كل عامل  في مقابلة أجره ، أو جعل ، وهذه الآية الكريمة تتضمن أنه - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - ، لا يسألهم أجرا ، في مقابلة تبليغ الرسالة . 

 وقد أوضحنا الآيات القرآنية الدالة على أن الرسل لا يأخذون الأجرة على التبليغ في سورة هود ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى عن نوح    : ويا قوم لا أسألكم عليه مالا إن أجري إلا على الله الآية [ 11 \ 29 ] وبينا وجه الجمع بين تلك الآيات ، مع آية : قل لا أسألكم عليه أجرا إلا المودة في القربى   [ 42 \ 23 ] وبينا هناك حكم أخذ الأجرة ، على تعليم القرآن وغيره ، فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا . وقرأ هذين الحرفين ابن عامر    : خرجا فخرج ربك ، بإسكان الراء فيهما معا ، وحذف الألف فيهما ، وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي     : خراجا فخراج ربك بفتح الراء بعدها ألف فيهما معا ، وقرأ الباقون : خرجا  فخراج ربك بإسكان الراء ، وحذف الألف في الأول ، وفتح الراء وإثبات الألف  في الثاني ، والتحقيق : أن معنى الخرج والخراج واحد ، وأنهما لغتان فصيحتان  وقراءتان سبعيتان ، خلافا لمن زعم أن بين معناهما فرقا زاعما أن الخرج ما  تبرعت به ، والخراج : ما لزمك أداؤه . 

 ومعنى الآية : لا يساعد على هذا الفرق كما ترى ، والعلم عند الله تعالى ، وصيغة التفضيل في قوله : وهو خير الرازقين   [ 23 \ 72 ] نظرا إلى أن بعض المخلوقين يرزق بعضهم كقوله تعالى : وارزقوهم فيها واكسوهم   [ 4 \ 5 ] وقوله تعالى : وعلى المولود له رزقهن وكسوتهن الآية [ 2 \ 233 ] ، ولا شك أن فضل رزق الله خلقه ، على رزق بعض خلقه بعضهم كفضل ذاته ، وسائر صفاته على ذوات خلقه ، وصفاتهم .
قوله تعالى : وإنك لتدعوهم إلى صراط مستقيم ، قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة ، لمعنى هذه الآية في سورة الحج في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وادع إلى ربك إنك لعلى هدى مستقيم   [ 22 \ 67 ] فأغنى عن إعادته هنا .
قوله تعالى : وإن الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة عن الصراط لناكبون ،  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة  لإنكارهم البعث والجزاء ، ناكبون عن الصراط ، والمراد بالصراط ، الذي هم  ناكبون عنه : الصراط المستقيم   [ ص: 345 ] الموصل إلى الجنة المذكور في قوله قبله : وإنك لتدعوهم إلى صراط مستقيم   [ 23 \ 73 ] ومن نكب عن هذا الصراط المستقيم ، دخل النار بلا شك . 

 والآيات الدالة على ذلك كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى في سورة الروم : وأما الذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا ولقاء الآخرة فأولئك في العذاب محضرون   [ 30 \ 16 ] ومعنى قوله : لناكبون : عادلون عنه ، حائدون غير سالكين إياه وهو معنى معروف في كلام العرب ، ومنه قول نصيب    : 
**خليلي من كعب ألما هديتما بزينب لا تفقدكما أبدا كعب     من اليوم زوراها فإن ركابنا 
غداة غد عنها وعن أهلها نكب* *جمع ناكبة ، عنها أي : عادلة عنها متباعدة عنها ، وعن أهلها .
قوله تعالى : ولو رحمناهم وكشفنا ما بهم من ضر للجوا في طغيانهم يعمهون ،  قد بينا الآيات الموضحة لما دلت عليه هذه الآية من أنه تعالى يعلم المعدوم  الذين سبق في علمه أنه لا يوجد أن لو وجد ، كيف يكون في سورة الأنعام في  الكلام على قوله تعالى : ولو ردوا لعادوا لما نهوا عنه وإنهم لكاذبون   [ 6 \ 28 ] فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا ، وقوله في هذه الآية : للجوا في طغيانهم يعمهون    [ 23 \ 75 ] اللجاج هنا : التمادي في الكفر والضلال ، والطغيان : مجاوزة  الحد ، وهو كفرهم بالله ، وادعاؤهم له الأولاد والشركاء ، وقوله : يعمهون :  يترددون متحيرين لا يميزون حقا ، من باطل ، وقال بعض أهل العلم : العمه :  عمى القلب ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : ولقد أخذناهم بالعذاب فما استكانوا لربهم وما يتضرعون ،  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه أخذ الكفار بالعذاب ، والظاهر  أنه هنا : العذاب الدنيوي كالجوع والقحط والمصائب ، والأمراض والشدائد ،  فما استكانوا لربهم أي : ما خضعوا له ، ولا ذلوا وما يتضرعون أي : ما  يبتهلون إليه بالدعاء متضرعين له ، ليكشف عنهم ذلك العذاب لشدة قسوة قلوبهم  ، وبعدهم من الاتعاظ ، ولو كانوا متصفين بما يستوجب ذلك من إصابة عذاب  الله لهم ، وهذا المعنى الذي ذكره هنا جاء موضحا في غير هذا الموضع كقوله  تعالى في سورة الأنعام : ولقد أرسلنا إلى أمم من قبلك فأخذناهم بالبأساء والضراء لعلهم يتضرعون فلولا إذ جاءهم بأسنا تضرعوا ولكن قست قلوبهم وزين لهم الشيطان ما كانوا يعملون   [ 6 \ 42 - 43 ] وقوله في سورة   [ ص: 346 ] الأعراف : وما أرسلنا في قرية من نبي إلا أخذنا أهلها بالبأساء والضراء لعلهم يضرعون ثم بدلنا مكان السيئة الحسنة حتى عفوا وقالوا قد مس آباءنا الضراء والسراء فأخذناهم بغتة وهم لا يشعرون   [ 7 \ 94 - 95 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : وهو الذي أنشأ لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون ، قد ذكرنا الآيات التي فيها إيضاح لمعنى هذه الآية في سورة النحل في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة لعلكم تشكرون   [ 16 \ 78 ] وبينا هناك وجه إفراد السمع مع الجمع للأبصار والأفئدة ، فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا .
قوله تعالى : وهو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون ، ذرأكم معناه : خلقكم ، ومنه قوله تعالى : ولقد ذرأنا لجهنم كثيرا من الجن والإنس الآية [ 7 \ 179 ] وقوله في الأرض ، أي : خلقكم وبثكم في الأرض ، عن طريق التناسل ، كما قال تعالى : وبث منهما رجالا كثيرا ونساء الآية [ 4 \ 1 ] وقال : ثم إذا أنتم بشر تنتشرون   [ 30 \ 20 ] وقوله : وإليه تحشرون أي : إليه وحده ، تجمعون يوم القيامة أحياء بعد البعث للجزاء والحساب . 

 وما تضمنته هذه الآية ، من أنه خلقهم ، وبثهم في الأرض ، وأنه سيحشرهم  إليه يوم القيامة ، جاء معناه في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله في أول هذه السورة ولقد خلقنا الإنسان من سلالة من طين إلى قوله : ثم إنكم يوم القيامة تبعثون   [ 23 \ 12 - 16 ] وذكر - جل وعلا - أيضا هاتين الآيتين في سورة الملك في قوله تعالى : قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين   [ 67 \ 23 - 25 ] والآيات في هذا المعنى كثيرة .
قوله تعالى : وهو الذي يحيي ويميت ،  قد قدمنا الآيات الدالة على الإماتتين والإحياءتين ، وأن ذلك من أكبر  الدواعي للإيمان به - جل وعلا - في سورة الحج في الكلام على قوله : وهو الذي أحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم   [ 22 \ 26 ] وفي سورة البقرة في الكلام على قوله تعالى : كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم   [ 2 \ 28 ] ، فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (386)
**سُورَةُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ* 
*صـ 347 إلى صـ 354*
*
*

*[ ص: 347 ] قوله تعالى : وله اختلاف الليل والنهار أفلا تعقلون ،  بين - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن له اختلاف الليل والنهار ،  يعني : أن ذلك هو الفاعل له وهو الذي يذهب بالليل ، ويأتي بالنهار ، ثم  يذهب بالنهار ويأتي بالليل ، واختلاف الليل والنهار ، من أعظم آياته الدالة  على كمال قدرته ، ومن أعظم مننه على خلقه كما بين الأمرين في سورة القصص  في قوله تعالى قل أرأيتم إن جعل الله عليكم الليل سرمدا إلى يوم القيامة من إله غير الله يأتيكم بضياء أفلا تسمعون قل أرأيتم إن جعل الله عليكم النهار سرمدا إلى يوم القيامة من إله غير الله يأتيكم بليل تسكنون فيه أفلا تبصرون ومن رحمته جعل لكم الليل والنهار لتسكنوا فيه ولتبتغوا من فضله ولعلكم تشكرون الآية  [ 28 \ 71 - 73 ] ، أي : لتسكنوا في الليل وتطلبوا معايشكم بالنهار .  والآيات الدالة على اختلاف الليل والنهار من أعظم الآيات الدالة على عظمة  الله ، واستحقاقه للعبادة وحده كثيرة جدا ; كقوله تعالى : ومن آياته الليل والنهار الآية [ 41 \ 37 ] وقوله : وآية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون   [ 36 \ 37 ] وقوله : يغشي الليل النهار الآية [ 7 \ 54 ] وقوله : ولا الليل سابق النهار   [ 36 \ 40 ] وقوله تعالى : وسخر لكم الليل والنهار الآية [ 14 \ 33 ] ، وقوله تعالى : إن في اختلاف الليل والنهار وما خلق الله في السماوات والأرض لآيات لقوم يتقون   [ 10 \ 6 ] والآيات بمثل هذا كثيرة جدا . وقوله تعالى : أفلا تعقلون أي : تدركون بعقولكم أن الذي ينشئ السمع والأبصار والأفئدة ، ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون ، وهو الذي يحيي ويميت ويخالف بين الليل والنهار أنه الإله الحق المعبود وحده - جل وعلا - ، الذي لا يصح أن يسوى به غيره سبحانه وتعالى علوا كبيرا .
قوله تعالى : بل قالوا مثل ما قال الأولون قالوا أئذا متنا وكنا ترابا وعظاما أئنا لمبعوثون ، لفظة بل هنا للإضراب الانتقالي . 

 والمعنى : أن الكفار الذين كذبوا نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، قالوا  مثل ما قالت الأمم قبلهم ، من إنكار البعث ; لأن الاستفهام في قوله : أئنا  لمبعوثون إنكار منهم للبعث ، والآيات الدالة على إنكارهم للبعث كثيرة ;  كقوله تعالى عنهم : من يحيي العظام وهي رميم   [ 36 \ 78 ] وكقوله عنهم : وما نحن بمبعوثين   [ 6 \ 29 ]   [ ص: 348 ] وما نحن بمنشرين   [ 44 \ 35 ] وقوله عنهم : أئذا كنا عظاما نخرة قالوا تلك إذا كرة خاسرة   [ 79 \ 11 - 12 ] ، والآيات بمثل هذا في إنكارهم البعث كثيرة : وقد بينا في سورة البقرة ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ياأيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم الآية [ 2 \ 21 ] ، وفي أول سورة النحل ، وغيرهما الآيات الدالة على البعث بعد الموت ، وأوردنا منها كثيرا كقوله : قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة الآية [ 36 \ 79 ] ، وقوله : وهو الذي يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده وهو أهون عليه   [ 30 \ 27 ] وقوله تعالى : ياأيها الناس إن كنتم في ريب من البعث فإنا خلقناكم من تراب الآيات  [ 22 \ 5 ] ، وأوضحنا أربعة براهين قرآنية دالة على البعث بعد الموت ،  وأكثرنا من ذكر الآيات الدالة على ذلك ، فأغنى ذلك عن التطويل هنا ، وقوله  تعالى في هذه الآية أئذا متنا قرأ نافع   والكسائي  ،  بالاستفهام في : أئذا متنا ، وحذف همزة الاستفهام ، في أئنا لمبعوثون ، بل  قرأ إنا لمبعوثون بصيغة الخبر لدلالة الاستفهام الأول ، على الاستفهام  الثاني المحذوف وقرأه ابن عامر  بالعكس  ، فحذف همزة الاستفهام ، من أئذا ، وقرأ إذا بدون استفهام ، وأثبت همزة  الاستفهام في قوله : أئنا لمبعوثون وقد دل الاستفهام الثاني المثبت في  قراءة ابن عامر  ، على الاستفهام الأول المحذوف فيها ، وقرأ ابن كثير  ، وأبو عمرو  ، وعاصم  ، وحمزة  بالاستفهام فيهما معا : أئذا متنا وكنا ترابا وعظاما أئنا لمبعوثون وهم على أصولهم في الهمزتين ، فنافع  وابن كثير  وأبو عمرو  يسهلون الثانية ، والباقون يحققونها ، وأدخل قالون ، وأبو عمرو  وهشام  عن ابن عامر  ألفا بين الهمزتين ، وقرأ الباقون بالقصر دون الألف ، وقرأ نافع  وحمزة   والكسائي  وحفص  ، عن عاصم    : متنا بكسر الميم ، والباقون : بضم الميم ، وقد قدمنا في سورة مريم  في الكلام على قوله تعالى : قالت ياليتني مت قبل هذا الآية  [ 19 \ 23 ] وجه كسر الميم في إسناد الفعل الذي هو مات إلى تاء الفاعل ،  وبينا أنه يخفى على كثير من طلبة العلم ، وأوضحنا وجهة غاية مع بعض الشواهد  العربية ، فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا .
قوله تعالى : لقد وعدنا نحن وآباؤنا هذا من قبل إن هذا إلا أساطير الأولين   . 

 ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة ، أن الكفار المنكرين للبعث قالوا :  إنهم وعدوا بالبعث ، ووعد به آباؤهم من قبلهم ، والظاهر أنهم يعنون  أجدادهم ، الذين جاءتهم الرسل ، وأخبرتهم بأنهم يبعثون بعد الموت للحساب  والجزاء ، وقالوا : إن البعث الذي وعدوا به   [ ص: 349 ] هم  وآباؤهم كذب لا حقيقة له ، وأنه ما هو إلا أساطير الأولين أي : ما سطروه  وكتبوه من الأباطيل والترهات ، والأساطير : جمع أسطورة ، وقيل : جمع أسطارة  ، وهذا الذي ذكره عنهم من إنكارهم البعث ذكر مثله في سورة النمل في قوله :  وقال الذين كفروا أئذا كنا ترابا وآباؤنا أئنا لمخرجون لقد وعدنا هذا نحن وآباؤنا من قبل إن هذا إلا أساطير الأولين   [ 27 \ 67 - 68 ] ، ثم إنه تعالى أقام البرهان على البعث ، الذي أنكروه في هذه الآية بقوله : قل لمن الأرض ومن فيها إن كنتم تعلمون إلى قوله : فأنى تسحرون   [ 23 \ 84 - 89 ] ; لأن من له الأرض ، ومن فيها ، ومن هو رب السماوات السبع ، ورب العرش العظيم ، ومن بيده ملكوت كل شيء ، وهو يجير ولا يجار عليه ، لا شك أنه قادر على بعث الناس بعد الموت ، كما أوضحنا فيما مر البراهين القرآنية القطعية ، الدالة على ذلك .
قوله تعالى : قل لمن الأرض ومن فيها إن كنتم تعلمون سيقولون لله قل أفلا تذكرون قل من رب السماوات السبع ورب العرش العظيم سيقولون لله قل أفلا تتقون قل من بيده ملكوت كل شيء وهو يجير ولا يجار عليه إن كنتم تعلمون سيقولون لله قل فأنى تسحرون ، قدمنا ما دلت عليه هذه الآيات الكريمة ، من كماله وجلاله وأوصاف ربوبيته المستلزمة لإخلاص العبادة له وحده ، في سورة يونس  في الكلام على قوله تعالى : يفترون قل  من يرزقكم من السماء والأرض أمن يملك السمع والأبصار ومن يخرج الحي من  الميت ويخرج الميت من الحي ومن يدبر الأمر فسيقولون الله فقل أفلا تتقون   [ 10 \ 31 ] وفي سورة بني إسرائيل  في الكلام على قوله : إن هذا القرآن يهدي للتي هي أقوم    [ 17 \ 9 ] وأوضحنا دلالة توحيده في ربوبيته ، على توحيده في عبادته وقد  ذكرنا كثيرا من الآيات القرآنية الدالة على ذلك ، مع الإيضاح ، فأغنى ذلك  عن إعادته هنا . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : من بيده ملكوت كل شيء الملكوت  : فعلوت من الملك أي : من بيده ملك كل شيء ، بمعنى : من هو مالك كل شيء  كائنا ما كان . وقال بعض أهل العلم : زيادة الواو والتاء في نحو : الملكوت ،  والرحموت ، والرهبوت بمعنى الملك والرحمة ، والرهبة : تفيد المبالغة في  ذلك ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وهو يجير ولا يجار عليه ، أي : هو يمنع من   [ ص: 350 ] شاء ممن شاء ، ولا يمنع أحد منه أحدا شاء أن يهلكه أو يعذبه ; لأنه هو القادر وحده ، على كل شيء ، وهو القاهر فوق عباده وهو الحكيم الخبير ، ومنه قول الشاعر : 
**أراك طفقت تظلم من أجرنا وظلم الجار إذلال المجير* *

 وقوله تعالى : فأنى تسحرون أي  : كيف تخدعون ، وتصرفون عن توحيد ربكم ، وطاعته مع ظهور براهينه القاطعة  وأدلته الساطعة ، وقيل : فأنى تسحرون ، أي : كيف يخيل إليكم : أن تشركوا به  ما لا يضر ، ولا ينفع ، ولا يغني عنكم شيئا بناء على أن السحر هو التخييل .  

 وقد قدمنا الكلام على السحر مستوفى في سورة طه في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ولا يفلح الساحر حيث أتى   [ 20 \ 69 ] والظاهر أن معنى تسحرون هنا : تخدعون بالشبه الباطلة فيذهب بعقولكم ، عن الحق كما يفعل بالمسحور ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

 وقوله : أفلا تذكرون قرأه حفص  عن عاصم  ، وحمزة  ،  والكسائي  بتخفيف الذال بحذف إحدى التاءين ، والباقون بالتشديد لإدغام إحدى التاءين في الذال . 

 وقوله تعالى : سيقولون لله جاء  في هذه الآيات ثلاث مرات ، الأول : سيقولون لله قل أفلا تذكرون ، وهذه  اتفق جميع السبعة على قراءتها بلام الجر الداخلة على لفظ الجلالة ; لأنها  جواب المجرور بلام الجر ، وهو قوله : قل لمن الأرض ومن فيها فجواب لمن الأرض ، هو أن تقول : لله ، وأما الثاني الذي هو : سيقولون لله قل أفلا تتقون   . والثالث : الذي هو قوله : سيقولون لله قل فأنى تسحرون فقد قرأهما أبو عمرو  بحذف لام الجر ورفع الهاء من لفظ الجلالة . 

 والمعنى على قراءة أبي عمرو  المذكورة  واضح لا إشكال فيه ; لأن الظاهر في جواب من رب السماوات السبع ، ورب العرش  العظيم ، أن تقول : الله بالرفع ، أي : رب ما ذكر هو الله ، وكذلك جواب  قوله : من بيده ملكوت كل شيء الآية . فالظاهر في جوابه أيضا أن يقال : الله بالرفع ، أي : الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيء ، فقراءة أبي عمرو  جارية على الظاهر ، الذي لا إشكال فيه ، وقرأ الحرفين المذكورين غيره من السبعة ، بحرف الجر وخفض الهاء من لفظ الجلالة كالأول . 

 وفي هذه القراءة التي هي قراءة الجمهور سؤال معروف ، وهو أن يقال : ما وجه  الإتيان بلام الجر ، مع أن السؤال لا يستوجب الجواب بها ; لأن قول   [ ص: 351 ] من  رب السماوات السبع ورب العرش العظيم الظاهر أن يقال في جوابه : ربهما الله  ، وإذا يشكل وجه الإتيان بلام الجر . والجواب عن هذا السؤال معروف واضح ;  لأن قوله تعالى : من رب السماوات الآية ، وقوله : من بيده ملكوت كل شيء فيه  معنى : من هو مالك السماوات والأرض ، والعرش ، وكل شيء فيحسن الجواب بأن  يقال : لله ، أي : كل ذلك ملك لله ، ونظيره من كلام العرب قول الشاعر : 
**إذا قيل من رب المزالف والقرى     ورب الجياد الجرد قلت لخالد  


**لأن  قوله : من رب المزالف فيه معنى من هو مالكها ، فحسن الجواب باللام : أي هي  لخالد ، والمزالف : مزلفة كمرحلة ، قال في القاموس : هي كل قرية تكون بين  البر والريف ، وجمعها مزالف . 

 حب
قوله تعالى : ما اتخذ الله من ولد وما كان معه من إله إذا لذهب كل إله بما خلق ولعلا بعضهم على بعض سبحان الله عما يصفون ، بين الله - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة ثلاث مسائل : 

 الأولى : أنه لم يتخذ ولدا سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك علوا كبيرا   . 

 والثانية : أنه لم يكن معه إله آخر سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك علوا كبيرا   . 

 والثالثة : أنه أقام البرهان على استحالة تعدد الآلهة بقوله : 

 إذا لذهب كل إله بما خلق ولعلا بعضهم على بعض . أما ادعاؤهم له الأولاد ،  فقد بينا الآيات الدالة على عظم فريتهم في ذلك ، وظهور بطلان دعواهم ، ورد  الله عليهم في ذلك في مواضع متعددة ، فقد أوضحنا في سورة النحل في الكلام ،  على قوله تعالى : ويجعلون لله البنات سبحانه ولهم ما يشتهون وإذا بشر أحدهم بالأنثى الآية [ 16 \ 57 - 58 ] ، وقد ذكرنا طرفا منه في أول الكهف في الكلام على قوله : وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا   [ 18 \ 4 ] ، وفي مواضع غير ما ذكر ، فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا . 

 وأما تفرده تعالى بالألوهية مع إقامة الدليل على ذلك فقد بيناه ، وذكرنا  ما يدل عليه من الآيات في سورة بني إسرائيل ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : قل لو كان معه آلهة كما يقولون إذا لابتغوا إلى ذي العرش سبيلا    [ 17 \ 42 ] ولم نتعرض لما يسميه المتكلمون دليل التمانع ، لكثرة  المناقشات الواردة على أهل الكلام فيه ، وإنما بينا الآيات بالقرآن على  طريق الاستدلال القرآني بها فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا .
[ ص: 352 ] قوله تعالى : قل رب إما تريني ما يوعدون رب فلا تجعلني في القوم الظالمين ،  أمر - جل وعلا - نبيه في هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين أن يقول : رب إما تريني  ما يوعدون ، أي : أن ترني ما توعدهم من العذاب ، بأن تنزله بهم ، وأنا حاضر  شاهد أرى نزوله بهم فلا تجعلني في القوم الظالمين ،  أي : لا تجعلني في جملة المعذبين الظالمين ، بل أخرجني منهم ، ونجني من  عذابهم ، وقد بين تعالى في مواضع أخر : أنه لا ينزل بهم العذاب ، وهو فيهم  وذلك في قوله تعالى : وما كان الله ليعذبهم وأنت فيهم الآية [ 8 \ 33 ] ، وبين هنا أنه قادر على أن يره العذاب ، الذي وعدهم به في قوله : وإنا على أن نريك ما نعدهم لقادرون    [ 23 \ 95 ] وبين في سورة الزخرف ، أنه إن ذهب به قبل تعذيبهم ، فإنه  معذب لهم ومنتقم منهم لا محالة ، وأنه إن عذبهم ، وهو حاضر فهو مقتدر عليهم  ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : فإما نذهبن بك فإنا منهم منتقمون أو نرينك الذي وعدناهم فإنا عليهم مقتدرون   [ 43 \ 41 - 42 ] .
قوله تعالى : ادفع بالتي هي أحسن السيئة نحن أعلم بما يصفون وقل رب أعوذ بك من همزات الشياطين وأعوذ بك رب أن يحضرون ،  هذا الذي تضمنته هذه الآيات الثلاث مما ينبغي أن يعامل به شياطين الإنس  وشياطين الجن ، قد قدمنا الآيات الدالة عليه بإيضاح في آخر سورة الأعراف ،  في الكلام على قوله تعالى : خذ العفو وأمر بالعرف وأعرض عن الجاهلين وإما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ الآية  [ 7 \ 199 - 200 ] ، وقوله في هذه الآية : بالتي هي أحسن ، أي : بالخصلة  التي هي أحسن الخصال ، والسيئة مفعول ادفع ووزن السيئة ، فيعلة أصلها :  سيوئة وحروفها الأصلية السين والواو والهمزة ، وقد زيدت الياء الساكنة بين  الفاء والعين ، فوجب إبدال الواو التي هي عين الكلمة ياء وإدغام ياء  الفيعلة الزائدة فيها على القاعدة التصريفية المشار إليها بقول ابن مالك  في الخلاصة : 


**إن يسكن السابق من واو ويا واتصلا ومن عروض عريا     فياء الواو اقلبن مدغما 
وشذ معطى غير ما قد رسما* *

 كما قدمناه مرارا . 

 والسيئة في اللغة : الخصلة من خصال السوء ، وقوله تعالى : نحن أعلم بما يصفون ، أي : بما تصفه ألسنتهم من الكذب في تكذيبهم لك ، وادعائهم   [ ص: 353 ] الأولاد  والشركاء لله ، وقد قدمنا في سورة المائدة أن اللين والصفح المطلوب في  آيات القرآن بعد نزول القتال إنما هو بالنسبة إلى المؤمنين ، دون الكافرين  في الكلام على قوله تعالى : أذلة على المؤمنين أعزة على الكافرين   [ 5 \ 54 ] وبينا الآيات الدالة على ذلك كقوله في النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وأصحابه أشداء على الكفار رحماء بينهم   [ 48 \ 29 ] وقوله : واخفض جناحك للمؤمنين   [ 15 \ 88 ] ، وقوله : ياأيها النبي جاهد الكفار والمنافقين واغلظ عليهم   [ 9 \ 73 ] إلى آخر ما تقدم . وقوله في هذه الآية : وقل رب أعوذ بك من همزات الشياطين وأعوذ    : جمع همزة وهي المرة من فعل الهمز ، وهو في اللغة : النخس والدفع ،  وهمزات الشياطين : نخساتهم لبني آدم ليحثوهم ، ويحضوهم على المعاصي ، كما  أوضحنا الكلام عليه في قوله تعالى : أنا أرسلنا الشياطين على الكافرين تؤزهم أزا   [ 19 \ 83 ] وكقوله تعالى : ومن يعش عن ذكر الرحمن نقيض له شيطانا فهو له قرين وإنهم ليصدونهم عن السبيل الآية [ 43 \ 36 - 37 ] . 

 والظاهر في قوله : وأعوذ بك رب أن يحضرون أن المعنى : أعوذ بك أن يحضرني الشيطان في أمر من أموري كائنا ما كان ، سواء كان ذلك وقت تلاوة القرآن ، كما قال تعالى : فإذا قرأت القرآن فاستعذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم   [ 16 \ 98 ] أو عند حضور الموت أو غير ذلك من جميع الشؤون في جميع الأوقات ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : حتى إذا جاء أحدهم الموت قال رب ارجعون لعلي أعمل صالحا فيما تركت كلا ، الظاهر عندي : أن " حتى " في هذه الآية : هي التي يبتدأ بعدها الكلام ، ويقال لها : حرف ابتداء ، كما قاله ابن عطية  ، خلافا  للزمخشري  القائل : إنها غاية لقوله : نحن أعلم بما يصفون   [ 23 \ 96 ] ولأبي حيان  القائل  : إن الظاهر له أن قبلها جملة محذوفة هي غاية له يدل عليها ما قبلها ،  وقدر الجملة المذكورة بقوله فلا أكون كالكفار الذين تهمزهم الشياطين  ويحضرونهم ، حتى إذا جاء أحدهم الموت قال رب ارجعون   . ونظير حذف هذه الجملة قول الشاعر وهو  الفرزدق    : 
**فواعجبا حتى كليب تسبني كأن أباها نهشل أو مجاشع* *

 قال : المعنى : يسبني الناس حتى كليب ، فدل ما بعد حتى على الجملة المحذوفة   [ ص: 354 ] وفي الآية دل ما قبلها عليها ، انتهى الغرض من كلام أبي حيان  ، ولا يظهر عندي كل الظهور . 

 بل الأظهر عندي : هو ما قدمته وهو قول ابن عطية  ، وما تضمنته هذه الآية الكريمة ، من أن الكافر والمفرط في عمل الخير إذا حضر أحدهما الموت طلبا الرجعة إلى الحياة ،  ليعملا العمل الصالح الذي يدخلهما الجنة ، ويتداركا به ما سلف منهما من  الكفر والتفريط وأنهما لا يجابان لذلك ، كما دل عليه حرف الزجر والردع الذي  هو " كلا " جاء موضحا في مواضع أخر كقوله تعالى : 

وأنفقوا من ما رزقناكم من قبل أن يأتي أحدكم الموت فيقول رب لولا أخرتني إلى أجل قريب فأصدق وأكن من الصالحين ولن يؤخر الله نفسا إذا جاء أجلها الآية [ 63 \ 10 - 11 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وأنذر الناس يوم يأتيهم العذاب فيقول الذين ظلموا ربنا أخرنا إلى أجل قريب نجب دعوتك ونتبع الرسل أولم تكونوا أقسمتم من قبل ما لكم من زوال    [ 14 \ 44 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وكما أنهم يطلبون الرجعة عند حضور  الموت ، ليصلحوا أعمالهم فإنهم يطلبون ذلك يوم القيامة ومعلوم أنهم لا  يجابون إلى ذلك . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (387)
**سُورَةُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ* 
*صـ 355 إلى صـ 362*
*
*

*  ومن الآيات الدالة على ذلك قوله تعالى : يوم يأتي تأويله يقول الذين نسوه من قبل قد جاءت رسل ربنا بالحق فهل لنا من شفعاء فيشفعوا لنا أو نرد فنعمل غير الذي كنا نعمل   [ 7 \ 53 ] وقوله تعالى : ولو ترى إذ المجرمون ناكسو رءوسهم عند ربهم ربنا أبصرنا وسمعنا فارجعنا نعمل صالحا إنا موقنون   [ 32 \ 12 ] وقوله تعالى : ولو ترى إذ وقفوا على النار فقالوا ياليتنا نرد ولا نكذب بآيات ربنا ونكون من المؤمنين بل بدا لهم ما كانوا يخفون من قبل ولو ردوا لعادوا لما نهوا عنه وإنهم لكاذبون   [ 6 \ 27 - 28 ] وقوله تعالى : وترى الظالمين لما رأوا العذاب يقولون هل إلى مرد من سبيل   [ 42 \ 44 ] وقوله تعالى : قالوا ربنا أمتنا اثنتين وأحييتنا اثنتين فاعترفنا بذنوبنا فهل إلى خروج من سبيل   [ 40 \ 11 ] وقوله تعالى : وهم يصطرخون فيها ربنا أخرجنا نعمل صالحا غير الذي كنا نعمل أولم نعمركم ما يتذكر فيه من تذكر وجاءكم النذير فذوقوا فما للظالمين من نصير   [ 35 \ 37 ] وقوله تعالى : ولو ترى إذ فزعوا فلا فوت وأخذوا من مكان قريب وقالوا آمنا به وأنى لهم التناوش من مكان بعيد وقد كفروا به من قبل الآية [ 34 \ 51 - 53 ] ، وقد تضمنت هذه الآيات التي ذكرنا ، وأمثالها في القرآن : أنهم يسألون الرجعة فلا   [ ص: 355 ] يجابون عند حضور الموت ، ويوم النشور ووقت عرضهم على الله تعالى ، ووقت عرضهم على النار . 

 وفي هذه الآية الكريمة سؤال معروف : وهو أن يقال : ما وجه صيغة الجمع في قوله : رب ارجعون ولم يقل : رب ارجعني بالإفراد . 

 وقد أوضحنا الجواب عن هذا في كتابنا : " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " ، وبينا أنه يجاب عنه من ثلاثة أوجه : 

 الأول : وهو أظهرها : أن صيغة الجمع في قوله : ارجعون ، لتعظيم المخاطب  وذلك النادم السائل الرجعة يظهر في ذلك الوقت تعظيمه ربه ، ونظير ذلك من  كلام العرب قول الشاعر  حسان بن ثابت  أو غيره : 


**ألا فارحموني يا إله محمد      فإن لم أكن أهلا فأنت له أهل 
**

 وقول الآخر يخاطب امرأة : 


**وإن شئت حرمت النساء سواكم     وإن شئت لم أطعم نقاخا ولا بردا 
**

 والنقاخ : الماء البارد . والبرد : النوم ، وقيل : ضد الحر ، والأول أظهر . 

 الوجه الثاني : قوله : رب استغاثة به تعالى ، وقوله : ارجعون : خطاب للملائكة ، ويستأنس لهذا الوجه بما ذكره ابن جرير ، عن  ابن جريج  قال قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لعائشة    : " إذا  عاين المؤمن الملائكة قالوا نرجعك إلى دار الدنيا فيقول : إلى دار الهموم  والأحزان ، فيقول : بل قدموني إلى الله . وأما الكافر فيقولون له : نرجعك ؟  فيقول : رب ارجعون "   . 

 الوجه الثالث : وهو قول المازني     : إنه جمع الضمير ليدل على التكرار فكأنه قال : رب ارجعني ارجعني ارجعني ،  ولا يخفى بعد هذا القول كما ترى ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة لعلي أعمل صالحا الظاهر  أن لعل فيه للتعليل ، أي : ارجعون ; لأجل أن أعمل صالحا ، وقيل : هي  للترجي والتوقع ; لأنه غير جازم ، بأنه إذا رد للدنيا عمل صالحا ، والأول  أظهر . والعمل الصالح يشمل جميع الأعمال من الشهادتين والحج الذي كان قد  فرط فيه والصلوات والزكاة ونحو ذلك ، والعلم عند الله تعالى ، وقوله كلا :  كلمة زجر : وهي دالة على أن الرجعة التي طلبها لا يعطاها كما هو واضح .
[ ص: 356 ] قوله تعالى : فإذا نفخ في الصور فلا أنساب بينهم يومئذ ولا يتساءلون ، في هذه الآية الكريمة ، سؤالان معروفان يحتاجان إلى جواب مبين للمقصود مزيل للإشكال . 

 السؤال الأول : أنه تعالى ذكر في هذه الآية : أنه إذا نفخ في الصور -  والظاهر أنها النفخة الثانية - أنهم لا أنساب بينهم يومئذ ، فيقال : ما وجه  نفي الأنساب بينهم ، مع أنها باقية كما دل عليه قوله تعالى : فإذا جاءت الصاخة يوم يفر المرء من أخيه وأمه وأبيه وصاحبته وبنيه   [ 80 \ 33 - 36 ] ففي هذه الآية ثبوت الأنساب بينهم . 

 السؤال الثاني : أنه قال : ولا يتساءلون مع أنه ذكر في آيات أخر أنهم في الآخرة يتساءلون ، كقوله في سورة الطور وأقبل بعضهم على بعض يتساءلون   [ 52 \ 25 ] وقوله في الصافات وأقبل بعضهم على بعض يتساءلون   [ 37 \ 27 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقد ذكرنا الجواب عن هذين السؤالين في كتابنا : " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " بما حاصله : 

 إن الجواب عن السؤال الأول : هو أن المراد بنفي الأنساب انقطاع آثارها ، التي كانت مترتبة عليها في دار الدنيا ، من التفاخر بالآباء ، والنفع والعواطف والصلات ، فكل ذلك ينقطع يوم القيامة ، ويكون الإنسان لا يهمه إلا نفسه ، وليس المراد نفي حقيقة الأنساب ، من أصلها بدليل قوله : يوم يفر المرء من أخيه وأمه وأبيه الآية [ 80 \ 34 - 35 ] . 

 وإن الجواب عن السؤال الثاني من ثلاثة أوجه : 

 الأول : هو قول من قال : إن نفي السؤال بعد النفخة الأولى ، وقبل الثانية ،  وإثباته بعدهما معا ، وهذا الجواب فيما يظهر لا يخلو من نظر . 

 الثاني : أن نفي السؤال عند اشتغالهم بالصعق والمحاسبة ، والجواز على  الصراط وإثباته فيما عدا ذلك وهو عن السدي ، من طريق علي بن أبي طلحة ، عن  ابن عباس . 
الثالث : أن السؤال المنفي سؤال خاص ، وهو سؤال بعضهم العفو من بعض ، فيما   [ ص: 357 ] بينهم من الحقوق ، لقنوطهم من الإعطاء ، ولو كان المسؤول أبا أو ابنا أو أما أو زوجة ، ذكر هذه الأوجه الثلاثة صاحب الإتقان .
قوله تعالى : فمن ثقلت موازينه فأولئك هم المفلحون ومن خفت موازينه فأولئك الذين خسروا أنفسهم في جهنم خالدون ، قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة ، لمعنى هاتين الآيتين في سورة الأعراف في الكلام على قوله : والوزن يومئذ الحق فمن ثقلت موازينه فأولئك هم المفلحون ومن خفت موازينه الآية [ 7 \ 8 - 9 ] ، وقوله في سورة الكهف : فإن الله عدو للكافرين   [ 18 \ 105 ] وغير ذلك ، فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا .
قوله تعالى : تلفح وجوههم النار وهم فيها كالحون ،  ما ذكره - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الكفار تلفح وجوههم النار ،  أي : تحرقها إحراقا شديدا ، جاء موضحا في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله تعالى : يوم تقلب وجوههم في النار الآية [ 33 \ 66 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ومن جاء بالسيئة فكبت وجوههم في النار   [ 27 \ 90 ] ، وقوله تعالى : لو يعلم الذين كفروا حين لا يكفون عن وجوههم النار ولا عن ظهورهم الآية [ 21 \ 39 ] ، وقوله تعالى : سرابيلهم من قطران وتغشى وجوههم النار الآية [ 14 \ 50 ] ، وقوله تعالى : أفمن يتقي بوجهه سوء العذاب يوم القيامة   [ 39 \ 24 ] وقوله : يشوي الوجوه بئس الشراب الآية [ 18 \ 29 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله : وهم فيها كالحون    [ 23 \ 104 ] الكالح : هو الذي تقلصت شفتاه حتى بدت أسنانه ، والنار  والعياذ بالله تحرق شفاههم ، حتى تتقلص عن أسنانهم ، كما يشاهد مثله في رأس  الشاة المشوي في نار شديدة الحر ، ومنه قول الأعشى    : 
وله المقدم لا مثل له ساعة الشدق عن الناب كلح
وعن  ابن عباس    : كالحون : عابسون   .
قوله تعالى : ألم تكن آياتي تتلى عليكم فكنتم بها تكذبون قالوا ربنا غلبت علينا شقوتنا وكنا قوما ضالين  [ ص: 358 ] ما ذكره - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : من أن أهل النار يسألون يوم القيامة ،  فيقول لهم ربهم ألم تكن آياتي تتلى عليكم ، أي : في دار الدنيا على ألسنة  الرسل فكنتم بها تكذبون ، وأنهم اعترفوا بذلك ، وأنهم لم يجيبوا الرسل لما  دعوهم إليه من الإيمان ; لأن الله أراد بهم الشقاء وهم ميسرون لما خلقوا له  ، فلذلك كفروا ، وكذبوا الرسل . 

 قد أوضحنا الآيات الدالة عليه في سورة بني إسرائيل  في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا   [ 17 \ 15 ] فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا . 

 وقوله هنا : قالوا ربنا غلبت علينا شقوتنا وكنا قوما ضالين الظاهر  أن معنى قولهم : غلبت علينا شقوتنا أن الرسل بلغتهم ، وأنذرتهم وتلت عليهم  آيات ربهم ، ولكن ما سبق في علم الله من شقاوتهم الأزلية ، غلب عليهم ،  فكذبوا الرسل ، ليصيروا إلى ما سبق في علمه - جل وعلا - ، من شقاوتهم ،  ونظير الآية على هذا الوجه قوله تعالى : إن الذين حقت عليهم كلمة ربك لا يؤمنون ولو جاءتهم كل آية حتى يروا العذاب الأليم   [ 10 \ 96 - 97 ] وقوله عن أهل النار قالوا بلى ولكن حقت كلمة العذاب على الكافرين   [ 39 \ 71 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، ويزيد ذلك إيضاحا قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " كل ميسر لما خلق له " وقوله تعالى : هو الذي خلقكم فمنكم كافر ومنكم مؤمن   [ 64 \ 2 ] وقوله : ولا يزالون مختلفين إلا من رحم ربك ولذلك خلقهم   [ 11 \ 118 - 119 ] على أصح التفسيرين وقوله عنهم وكنا قوما ضالين ، اعتراف منهم بضلالهم ، حيث لا ينفع الاعتراف بالذنب ولا الندم عليه ، كقوله تعالى : فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير   [ 67 \ 11 ] ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

 وهذا الذي فسرنا به الآية ، هو الأظهر الذي دل عليه الكتاب والسنة ، وبه تعلم أن قول أبي عبد الله القرطبي  في  تفسير هذه الآية ، وأحسن ما قيل في معناه : غلبت علينا لذاتنا وأهواؤنا ،  فسمى اللذات والأهواء شقوة ; لأنهما يؤديان إليها كما قال الله - عز وجل - :  إن الذين يأكلون أموال اليتامى ظلما إنما يأكلون في بطونهم نارا   [ 4 \ 10 ] ; لأن ذلك يؤديهم إلى النار . اهـ ، تكلف مخالف للتحقيق . 

 ثم حكى القرطبي  ما ذكرنا أنه الصواب بقيل ثم قال : وقيل حسن الظن بالنفس ، وسوء الظن بالخلق اهـ . 

 ولا يخفى أن الصواب هو ما ذكرنا إن شاء الله تعالى ، وقوله هنا : قوما ضالين  [ ص: 359 ] أي : عن الإسلام إلى الكفر ، وعن طريق الجنة إلى طريق النار ، وقرأ هذا الحرف : حمزة  ،  والكسائي    : شقاوتنا بفتح الشين ، والقاف وألف بعدها ، وقرأه الباقون : بكسر الشين ، وإسكان القاف وحذف الألف . 
قوله تعالى : ربنا أخرجنا منها فإن عدنا فإنا ظالمون قال اخسئوا فيها ولا تكلمون ، ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن أهل النار يدعون ربهم فيها فيقولون : ربنا أخرجنا منها فإن عدنا إلى ما لا يرضيك بعد إخراجنا منها ، فإنا ظالمون ،  وأن الله يجيبهم بقوله : اخسئوا فيها ولا تكلمون ، أي : امكثوا فيها  خاسئين ، أي : أذلاء صاغرين حقيرين ; لأن لفظة اخسأ إنما تقال للحقير  الذليل ، كالكلب ونحوه ، فقوله : اخسئوا فيها ، أي : ذلوا فيها ماكثين في الصغار والهوان . 

 وهذا الخروج من النار الذي طلبوه قد بين تعالى أنهم لا ينالونه ; كقوله تعالى يريدون أن يخرجوا من النار وما هم بخارجين منها ولهم عذاب مقيم   [ 5 \ 37 ] وقوله تعالى : كذلك يريهم الله أعمالهم حسرات عليهم وما هم بخارجين من النار   [ 2 \ 167 ] وقوله تعالى : كلما أرادوا أن يخرجوا منها من غم أعيدوا فيها الآية [ 22 \ 22 ] ، وقوله تعالى : كلما أرادوا أن يخرجوا منها أعيدوا فيها   [ 32 \ 20 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقد جاء في القرآن أجوبة متعددة لطلب أهل النار فهنا قالوا : ربنا أخرجنا منها فأجيبوا اخسئوا فيها ولا تكلمون وفي السجدة ربنا أبصرنا وسمعنا فارجعنا نعمل صالحا   [ 32 \ 12 ] فأجيبوا ولكن حق القول مني لأملأن جهنم الآية [ 32 \ 13 ] ، وفي سورة المؤمن قالوا ربنا أمتنا اثنتين وأحييتنا اثنتين فاعترفنا بذنوبنا فهل إلى خروج من سبيل   [ 40 \ 11 ] فأجيبوا ذلكم بأنه إذا دعي الله وحده كفرتم وإن يشرك به تؤمنوا فالحكم لله العلي الكبير   [ 40 \ 12 ] وفي الزخرف ونادوا يامالك ليقض علينا ربك   [ 43 \ 77 ] فأجيبوا إنكم ماكثون   [ 43 \ 77 ] وفي سورة إبراهيم  فيقول الذين ظلموا ربنا أخرنا إلى أجل قريب نجب دعوتك ونتبع الرسل   [ 14 \ 44 ] فيجابون أولم تكونوا أقسمتم من قبل ما لكم من زوال   [ 14 \ 44 ] وفي سورة فاطر وهم يصطرخون فيها ربنا أخرجنا نعمل صالحا غير الذي كنا نعمل   [ 35 \ 37 ] فيجابون   [ ص: 360 ] أولم نعمركم ما يتذكر فيه من تذكر وجاءكم النذير فذوقوا فما للظالمين من نصير   [ 53 \ 37 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الدالة على مثل هذه الأجوبة . 

 وعن  ابن عباس    : أن بين كل طلب منها وجوابه ألف سنة والله أعلم . وقوله في هذه الآية : ولا تكلمون أي : في رفع العذاب عنكم ، ولا إخراجكم من النار أعاذنا الله ، وإخواننا المسلمين منها .
قوله تعالى : إنه كان فريق من عبادي يقولون ربنا آمنا فاغفر لنا وارحمنا وأنت خير الراحمين فاتخذتموهم سخريا حتى أنسوكم ذكري وكنتم منهم تضحكون    . قد تقرر في الأصول في مسلك الإيماء والتنبيه ، أن إن المكسورة المشددة  من حروف التعليل ، كقولك : عاقبه إنه مسئ ، أي : لأجل إساءته ، وقوله في  هذه الآية : إنه كان فريق من عبادي ، يدل فيه لفظ إن المكسورة المشددة ، على أن الأسباب التي أدخلتهم النار هو استهزاؤهم ، وسخريتهم من الفريق المؤمن الذي يقول : ربنا آمنا فاغفر لنا وارحمنا وأنت خير الراحمين ، فالكفار يسخرون من ضعفاء المؤمنين في الدنيا حتى ينسيهم ذلك ذكر الله ، والإيمان به فيدخلون بذلك النار . 

 وما ذكره تعالى في هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين أشار له في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله تعالى : إن الذين أجرموا كانوا من الذين آمنوا يضحكون وإذا مروا بهم يتغامزون   [ 83 \ 29 - 30 ] وكقوله تعالى : وكذلك فتنا بعضهم ببعض ليقولوا أهؤلاء من الله عليهم من بيننا الآية [ 6 \ 53 ] وكل ذلك احتقار منهم لهم ، وإنكارهم أن الله يمن عليهم بخير ، وكقوله تعالى : أهؤلاء الذين أقسمتم لا ينالهم الله برحمة الآية [ 7 \ 49 ] ، وقوله تعالى عنهم : لو كان خيرا ما سبقونا إليه   [ 46 \ 11 ] وكل ذلك احتقار منهم لهم ، وقوله : فاتخذتموهم سخريا   [ 23 \ 110 ] والسخري بالضم والكسر : مصدر سخر منه ، إذا استهزأ به على سبيل الاحتقار ، قال  الزمخشري  في  ياء النسب : زيادة في الفعل ، كما قيل في الخصوصية بمعنى الخصوص ، ومعناه :  أن الياء المشددة في آخره تدل على زيادة سخرهم منهم ومبالغتهم في ذلك ،  وقرأ نافع  وحمزة   والكسائي     : سخريا بضم السين ، والباقون بكسرها ومعنى القراءتين واحد ، وهو سخرية  الكفار واستهزاؤهم بضعفاء المؤمنين ، كما بينا ، وممن قال بأن معناهما واحد  : الخليل   وسيبويه  ، وهو الحق إن شاء الله تعالى . وعن  الكسائي   والفراء    : أن السخري بكسر السين من قبيل ما ذكرنا من الاستهزاء ، وأن السخري بضم السين من التسخير ، الذي هو التذليل والعبودية . 

 [ ص: 361 ] والمعنى : أن الكفار يسخرون ضعفاء المؤمنين ، ويستعبدونهم كما كان يفعله أمية بن خلف  ببلال  ، ولا يخفى أن الصواب هو ما ذكرنا إن شاء الله تعالى ، وحتى في قوله : حتى أنسوكم ذكري حرف  غاية ; لاتخاذهم إياهم سخريا ، أي : لم يزالوا كذلك ، حتى أنساهم ذلك ذكر  الله والإيمان به ، فكان مأواهم النار ، والعياذ بالله . 
قوله تعالى : إني جزيتهم اليوم بما صبروا أنهم هم الفائزون ، ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه جزى أولئك المؤمنين المستضعفين في الدنيا بالفوز بالجنة في الآخرة ، وقوله : بما صبروا ،  أي : بسبب صبرهم في دار الدنيا ، على أذى الكفار الذين اتخذوهم سخريا ،  وعلى غير ذلك من امتثال أمر الله ، واجتناب نهيه ، وما دلت عليه هذه الآية  الكريمة ، من أن أولئك المستضعفين الذين كان الكفار يستهزئون بهم ، جزاهم الله يوم القيامة الفوز بجنته ،  ورضوانه ، جاء مبينا في مواضع أخر مع بيان أنهم يوم القيامة يهزؤون  بالكفار ، ويضحكون منهم ، والكفار في النار ، والعياذ بالله كقوله تعالى : فاليوم الذين آمنوا من الكفار يضحكون على الأرائك ينظرون هل ثوب الكفار ما كانوا يفعلون   [ 83 \ 34 - 35 ] وقوله تعالى : أهؤلاء الذين أقسمتم لا ينالهم الله برحمة ادخلوا الجنة لا خوف عليكم ولا أنتم تحزنون   [ 7 \ 49 ] وقوله : زين للذين كفروا الحياة الدنيا ويسخرون من الذين آمنوا والذين اتقوا فوقهم يوم القيامة   [ 2 \ 212 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي     : إنهم هم الفائزون بكسر همزة إن ، وعلى قراءتهما فمفعول جزيتهم : محذوف ،  أي : جزيتهم جنتي إنهم هم الفائزون ، وعلى هذه القراءة فإن لاستئناف  الكلام ، وقرأ الباقون : أنهم هم الفائزون ، بفتح همزة أن ، وعلى قراءة  الجمهور هذه فالمصدر المنسبك ، من أن وصلتها مفعول به لجزيتهم ، أي :  جزيتهم فوزهم كما لا يخفى ، والفوز نيل المطلوب الأعظم .
قوله تعالى : قال كم لبثتم في الأرض عدد سنين قالوا لبثنا يوما أو بعض يوم فاسأل العادين ،  في هذه الآية سؤال معروف : وهو أنهم لما سئلوا يوم القيامة عن قدر مدة  لبثهم في الأرض في الدنيا أجابوا بأنهم لبثوا يوما أو بعض يوم ، مع أنه قد  دلت آيات أخر على أنهم أجابوا بغير هذا الجواب كقوله تعالى : يتخافتون بينهم إن لبثتم إلا عشرا   [ 20 \ 103 ] والعشر أكثر من يوم أو بعضه ، وكقوله تعالى : ويوم تقوم الساعة يقسم المجرمون ما لبثوا غير ساعة   [ 30 \ 55 ] 

 [ ص: 362 ] والساعة : أقل من يوم أو بعضه ، وقوله : كأنهم يوم يرونها لم يلبثوا إلا عشية أو ضحاها   [ 79 \ 46 ] وقوله : كأن لم يلبثوا إلا ساعة من النهار يتعارفون بينهم   [ 10 \ 45 ] وقوله تعالى : لم يلبثوا إلا ساعة من نهار بلاغ فهل يهلك إلا القوم الفاسقون   [ 46 \ 35 ] . 

 وقد بينا الجواب عن هذا السؤال في كتابنا : دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات  الكتاب في الكلام على هذه الآية بما حاصله : أن بعضهم يقول لبثنا يوما أو  بعض يوم ، ويقول بعض آخر منهم : لبثنا ساعة ويقول بعض آخر منهم : لبثنا  عشرا . 

 والدليل على هذا الجواب من القرآن أنه تعالى بين أن أقواهم إدراكا ،  وأرجحهم عقلا ، وأمثلهم طريقة هو من يقول : إنهم ما لبثوا إلا يوما واحدا ،  وذلك في قوله تعالى : يتخافتون بينهم إن لبثتم إلا عشرا نحن أعلم بما يقولون إذ يقول أمثلهم طريقة إن لبثتم إلا يوما   [ 20 \ 103 - 104 ] فالآية صريحة في اختلاف أقوالهم ، وعلى ذلك فلا إشكال والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وقوله تعالى : فاسأل العادين ، أي : الحاسبين ، الذين يضبطون مدة لبثنا ، وقرأ ابن كثير   والكسائي  بنقل حركة الهمزة إلى السين ، وحذف الهمزة ، والباقون : فاسأل بغير نقل ، وقرأ ابن كثير  وحمزة   والكسائي     : قل كم لبثتم بضم القاف وسكون اللام بصيغة الأمر ، وقرأ الباقون : قال  كم لبثتم بفتح القاف بعدها ألف وفتح اللام بصيغة الفعل الماضي . 

 وقال  الزمخشري  ما  حاصله : إنه على قراءة قال بصيغة الماضي فالفاعل ضمير يعود إلى الله ، أو  إلى من أمر بسؤالهم من الملائكة ، وعلى قراءة قل بصيغة الأمر ، فالضمير  راجع إلى الملك المأمور بسؤالهم أو بعض رؤساء أهل النار هكذا قال ، والله  تعالى أعلم . 

 وقد صدقهم الله - جل وعلا - في قلة لبثهم في الدنيا بقوله : قال إن لبثتم إلا قليلا لو أنكم كنتم تعلمون   [ 23 \ 114 ] . 

 لأن مدة مكثهم في الدنيا قليلة جدا ، بالنسبة إلى طول مدتهم خالدين في النار ، والعياذ بالله . وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : قل إن لبثتم إلا قليلا بصيغة الأمر والباقون بصيغة الماضي .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (388)
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ* 
*صـ 363 إلى صـ 370*
*
*

*
[ ص: 363 ] قوله تعالى : أفحسبتم أنما خلقناكم عبثا وأنكم إلينا لا ترجعون ،  الاستفهام في قوله : أفحسبتم للإنكار ، والحسبان هنا معناه : الظن ، يعني :  أظننتم أنا خلقناكم عبثا لا لحكمة ، وأنكم لا ترجعون إلينا يوم القيامة ،  فنجازيكم على أعمالكم ، إن خيرا فخير ، وإن شرا فشر ، ثم نزه - جل وعلا -  نفسه ، عن أن يكون خلقهم عبثا ، وأنهم لا يرجعون إليه للحساب والجزاء .
وقوله : فتعالى الله الملك الحق لا إله إلا هو رب العرش الكريم أي تعاظم وتقدس ، وتنزه عن كل ما لا يليق بكماله وجلاله ، ومنه خلقكم عبثا سبحانه وتعالى ، عن ذلك علوا كبيرا . 

 وما تضمنته هذه الآية من إنكار الظن المذكور جاء موضحا في غير هذا الموضع كقوله تعالى : وما خلقنا السماء والأرض وما بينهما باطلا ذلك ظن الذين كفروا فويل للذين كفروا من النار   [ 38 \ 27 ] وقوله تعالى : وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق   [ 44 \ 38 - 39 ] وقوله تعالى : أيحسب الإنسان أن يترك سدى ألم يك نطفة من مني يمنى ثم كان علقة فخلق فسوى فجعل منه الزوجين الذكر والأنثى   [ 75 \ 36 - 39 ] وقوله : سدى ، أي : مهملا لا يحاسب ولا يجازى ، وهو محل إنكار ظن ذلك في قوله : أيحسب الإنسان أن يترك سدى وقوله  : عبثا : يجوز إعرابه حالا ، لأنه مصدر منكر ، أي : إنما خلقناكم في حال  كوننا عابثين ، ويجوز أن يعرب مفعولا من أجله ، أي : إنما خلقناكم ; لأجل  العبث لا لحكمة اقتضت خلقنا إياكم ، وأعربه بعضهم مفعولا مطلقا ، وليس  بظاهر . قال القرطبي  عبثا : أي مهملين ، والعبث في اللغة : اللعب ، ويدل على تفسيره في الآية باللعب قوله تعالى : وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين   [ 44 \ 38 ] وقوله : الملك الحق    [ 23 \ 161 ] ، قال بعضهم : أي : الذي يحق له الملك ; لأن كل شيء منه  وإليه ، وقال بعضهم : الملك الحق : الثابت الذي لا يزول ملكه ، كما قدمنا  إيضاحه في سورة النحل في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وله الدين واصبا   [ 16 \ 52 ] وإنما وصف عرشه بالكرم لعظمته وكبر شأنه والظاهر أن قوله : وأنكم إلينا لا ترجعون معطوف على قوله : أنما خلقناكم عبثا خلافا لمن قال : إنه معطوف على قوله : عبثا ; لأن الأول أظهر منه والعلم عند الله تعالى .
[ ص: 364 ] قوله تعالى : ومن يدع مع الله إلها آخر لا برهان له به فإنما حسابه عند ربه إنه لا يفلح الكافرون   . 

 البرهان : الدليل الذي لا يترك في الحق لبسا ، وقوله : لا برهان له به كقوله ويعبدون من دون الله ما لم ينزل به سلطانا الآية [ 22 \ 71 ] ، والسلطان : هو الحجة الواضحة وهو بمعنى : البرهان ، وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة فإنما حسابه عند ربه قد بين أن حسابه الذي عند ربه ، لا فلاح له فيه بقوله بعده إنه لا يفلح الكافرون وأعظم الكافرين كفرا هو من يدعو مع الله إلها آخر ، لا برهان له به ، ونفي الفلاح عنه يدل على هلاكه وأنه من أهل النار ، وقد حذر الله من دعاء إله معه في آيات كثيرة كقوله : ولا تجعلوا مع الله إلها آخر إني لكم منه نذير مبين   [ 51 \ 51 ] وقوله : ولا تدع مع الله إلها آخر لا إله إلا هو كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه له الحكم وإليه ترجعون   [ 28 \ 88 ] وقوله تعالى : لا تجعل مع الله إلها آخر فتقعد مذموما مخذولا   [ 17 \ 22 ] والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا ، ولا خلاف بين أهل العلم أن قوله هنا : لا برهان له به لا  مفهوم مخالفة له ، فلا يصح لأحد أن يقول : أما من عبد معه إلها آخر له  برهان به فلا مانع من ذلك ; لاستحالة وجود برهان على عبادة إله آخر معه ،  بل البراهين القطعية المتواترة ، دالة على أنه هو المعبود وحده - جل وعلا -  ولا يمكن أن يوجد دليل على عبادة غيره ألبتة . 

 وقد تقرر في فن الأصول أن من موانع اعتبار مفهوم المخالفة ، كون تخصيص  الوصف بالذكر لموافقته للواقع فيرد النص ذاكرا لوصف الموافق للواقع ليطبق  عليه الحكم ، فتخصيصه بالذكر إذا ليس لإخراج المفهوم عن حكم المنطوق ، بل  لتخصيص الوصف بالذكر لموافقته للواقع . 

 ومن أمثلته في القرآن هذه الآية ; لأن قوله : لا برهان له به وصف مطابق للواقع ; لأنهم يدعون معه غيره بلا برهان ، فذكر الوصف لموافقته الواقع ، لا لإخراج المفهوم عن حكم المنطوق . 

 ومن أمثلته في القرآن أيضا قوله تعالى : لا يتخذ المؤمنون الكافرين أولياء من دون المؤمنين   [ 3 \ 28 ] ; لأنه نزل في قوم والوا اليهود  دون المؤمنين ، فقوله من دون المؤمنين ذكر لموافقته للواقع لا لإخراج المفهوم ، عن حكم المنطوق ومعلوم أن اتخاذ   [ ص: 365 ] المؤمنين الكافرين أولياء ، ممنوع على كل حال ، وإلى هذا أشار في مراقي السعود في ذكره موانع اعتبار مفهوم المخالفة بقوله : 
**أو امتنان أو وفاق الواقع والجهل والتأكيد عند السامع 
**وقوله تعالى في خاتمة هذه السورة الكريمة : وقل رب اغفر وارحم وأنت خير الراحمين فيه الدليل على أن ذلك الفريق ، الذين كانوا يقولون : ( ربنا آمنا فاغفر لنا وارحمنا وأنت خير الراحمين    ) . موفقون في دعائهم ذلك ولذا أثنى الله عليهم به ، وأمر به نبيه - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - لتقتدي به أمته في ذلك ، ومعمول اغفر وارحم حذف هنا ،  لدلالة ما تقدم عليه في قوله : فاغفر لنا وارحمنا    [ 7 \ 155 ] والمغفرة : ستر الذنوب بعفو الله وحلمه حتى لا يظهر لها أثر  يتضرر به صاحبها ، والرحمة صفة الله التي اشتق لنفسه منها اسمه الرحمن ،  واسمه الرحيم ، وهي صفة تظهر آثارها في خلقه الذين يرحمهم ، وصيغة التفضيل  في قوله : وأنت خير الراحمين    ; لأن المخلوقين قد يرحم بعضهم بعضا ، ولا شك أن رحمة الله تخالف رحمة  خلقه ، كمخالفة ذاته وسائر صفاته لذواتهم ، وصفاتهم كما أوضحناه في سورة  الأعراف في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ثم استوى على العرش   [ 7 \ 54 ] والعلم عند الله تعالى .
[ ص: 366 ]*
* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 سُورَةُ النُّورِ 

 قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي فَاجْلِدُوا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا مِائَةَ جَلْدَةٍ ظَاهِرُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّ كُلَّ زَانِيَةٍ وَكُلَّ زَانٍ يَجِبُ جَلْدُ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا مِائَةَ جَلْدَةٍ   ; لِأَنَّ الْأَلِفَ وَاللَّامَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي ، إِنْ قُلْنَا : إِنَّهُمَا مَوْصُولٌ وَصِلَتُهُمَا الْوَصْفُ الَّذِي هُوَ اسْمُ الْفَاعِلِ الَّذِي هُوَ الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي ، فَالْمَوْصُولَا  تُ مِنْ صِيَغِ الْعُمُومِ . 

 وَإِنْ قُلْنَا : إِنَّهُمَا لِلتَّعْرِيفِ لِتَنَاسِي الْوَصْفِيَّةِ ،  وَأَنَّ مُرْتَكِبَ تِلْكَ الْفَاحِشَةِ يُطْلَقُ عَلَيْهِ اسْمُ الزَّانِي  ، كَإِطْلَاقِ أَسْمَاءِ الْأَجْنَاسِ ، فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ يُفِيدُ  الِاسْتِغْرَاقَ ، فَالْعُمُومُ الشَّامِلُ لِكُلِّ زَانِيَةٍ وَكُلِّ  زَانٍ ، هُوَ ظَاهِرُ الْآيَةِ ، عَلَى جَمِيعِ الِاحْتِمَالَات  ِ . 

 وَظَاهِرُ هَذَا الْعُمُومِ شُمُولُهُ لِلْعَبْدِ ، وَالْحُرِّ ،  وَالْأَمَةِ ، وَالْحُرَّةِ ، وَالْبِكْرِ ، وَالْمُحْصَنِ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ  وَالنِّسَاءِ . 

 وَظَاهِرُهُ أَيْضًا : أَنَّهُ لَا تُغَرَّبُ الزَّانِيَةُ ، وَلَا  الزَّانِي عَامًا مَعَ الْجَلْدِ ، وَلَكِنَّ بَعْضَ الْآيَاتِ  الْقُرْآنِيَّةِ دَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّ عُمُومَ الزَّانِيَةِ يُخَصَّصُ  مَرَّتَيْنِ . 

 إِحْدَاهُمَا : تَخْصِيصُ حُكْمِ جَلْدِهَا مِائَةً بِكَوْنِهَا حُرَّةً ، أَمَّا إِنْ كَانَتْ أَمَةً ، فَإِنَّهَا تُجْلَدُ نِصْفَ الْمِائَةِ وَهُوَ خَمْسُونَ ، وَذَلِكَ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى فِي الْإِمَاءِ : فَإِنْ أَتَيْنَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ فَعَلَيْهِنَّ نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَاتِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ    [ 4 \ 25 ] ، وَالْمُرَادُ بِالْمُحْصَنَات  ِ هُنَا : الْحَرَائِرُ  وَالْعَذَابُ الْجَلْدُ ، وَهُوَ بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى الْحُرَّةِ  الزَّانِيَةِ : مِائَةُ جَلْدَةٍ وَالْأَمَةُ عَلَيْهَا نِصْفُهُ بِنَصِّ  آيَةِ " النِّسَاءِ " هَذِهِ ، وَهُوَ خَمْسُونَ ; فَآيَةُ فَعَلَيْهِنَّ نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَاتِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ   [ 4 \ 25 ] ، مُخَصِّصَةٌ لِعُمُومِ قَوْلِهِ : الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي ، بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى الزَّانِيَةِ الْأُنْثَى . 

 وَأَمَّا التَّخْصِيصُ الْمَرَّةَ الثَّانِيَةَ لِعُمُومِ الزَّانِيَةِ  فِي آيَةِ " النُّورِ " هَذِهِ فَهُوَ بِآيَةٍ مَنْسُوخَةِ التِّلَاوَةِ ،  بَاقِيَةِ الْحُكْمِ ، تَقْتَضِي أَنَّ عُمُومَ الزَّانِيَةِ هُنَا  مُخَصَّصٌ بِكَوْنِهَا بِكْرًا . 

 [ ص: 367 ] أَمَّا إِنْ كَانَتْ مُحْصَنَةً ، بِمَعْنَى أَنَّهَا قَدْ تَزَوَّجَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِ الزِّنَى ، وَجَامَعَهَا زَوْجُهَا فِي نِكَاحٍ صَحِيحٍ فَإِنَّهَا تُرْجَمُ . 

 وَالْآيَةُ الَّتِي خَصَصَتْهَا بِهَذَا الْحُكْمِ الَّذِي ذَكَرْنَا  أَنَّهَا مَنْسُوخَةُ التِّلَاوَةِ بَاقِيَةُ الْحُكْمِ ، هِيَ قَوْلُهُ  تَعَالَى : ( الشَّيْخُ وَالشَّيْخَةُ إِذَا زَنَيَا فَارْجُمُوهُمَا  الْبَتَّةَ نَكَالًا مِنَ اللَّهِ ، وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ ) . 

 وَهَذَا التَّخْصِيصُ إِنَّمَا هُوَ عَلَى قَوْلِ مَنْ يَقُولُ : لَا  يُجْمَعُ لِلزَّانِي الْمُحْصَنِ ، بَيْنَ الْجَلْدِ وَالرَّجْمِ ،  وَإِنَّمَا يُرْجَمُ فَقَطْ بِدُونِ جَلْدٍ . 

 أَمَّا عَلَى قَوْلِ مَنْ يَرَى الْجَمْعَ بَيْنَهُمَا فَلَا تَخْصِيصَ ،  وَإِنَّمَا فِي آيَةِ الرَّجْمِ زِيَادَتُهُ عَلَى الْجَلْدِ ، فَكِلْتَا  الْآيَتَيْنِ أَثْبَتَتْ حُكْمًا لَمْ تُثْبِتْهُ الْأُخْرَى ، وَسَيَأْتِي  إِيضَاحُ هَذَا إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ غَيْرَ بَعِيدٍ وَأَقْوَالُ أَهْلِ  الْعِلْمِ فِيهِ وَمُنَاقَشَةُ أَدِلَّتِهِمْ . 

 أَمَّا الزَّانِي الذَّكَرُ فَقَدْ دَلَّتِ الْآيَةُ الَّتِي ذَكَرْنَا ،  أَنَّهَا مَنْسُوخَةُ التِّلَاوَةِ بَاقِيَةُ الْحُكْمِ عَلَى تَخْصِيصِ  عُمُومِهِ ، وَأَنَّ الَّذِي يُجْلَدُ الْمِائَةَ مِنَ الذُّكُورِ ،  إِنَّمَا هُوَ الزَّانِي الْبِكْرُ ، وَأَمَّا الْمُحْصَنُ فَإِنَّهُ  يُرْجَمُ ، وَهَذَا التَّخْصِيصُ فِي الذَّكَرِ أَيْضًا إِنَّمَا هُوَ  عَلَى قَوْلِ مَنْ لَا يَرَى الْجَمْعَ بَيْنَ الْجَلْدِ وَالرَّجْمِ   ; كَمَا أَوْضَحْنَاهُ قَرِيبًا فِي الْأُنْثَى . 

 وَأَمَّا عَلَى قَوْلِ مَنْ يَرَى الْجَمْعَ بَيْنَهُمَا فَلَا تَخْصِيصَ ،  بَلْ كُلُّ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنَ الْآيَتَيْنِ أَثْبَتَتْ حُكْمًا لَمْ  تُثْبِتْهُ الْأُخْرَى . 

 وَعُمُومُ الزَّانِي فِي آيَةِ " النُّورِ " هَذِهِ ، مُخَصَّصٌ عِنْدَ  الْجُمْهُورِ أَيْضًا مَرَّةً أُخْرَى ، بِكَوْنِ جَلْدِ الْمِائَةِ  خَاصًّا بِالزَّانِي الْحُرِّ ، أَمَّا الزَّانِي الذَّكَرُ الْعَبْدُ  فَإِنَّهُ يُجْلَدُ نِصْفَ الْمِائَةِ ، وَهُوَ الْخَمْسُونَ . 

 وَوَجْهُ هَذَا التَّخْصِيصِ : إِلْحَاقُ الْعَبْدِ بِالْأَمَةِ فِي  تَشْطِيرِ حَدِّ الزِّنَى بِالرِّقِّ ; لِأَنَّ مَنَاطَ التَّشْطِيرِ  الرِّقُّ بِلَا شَكٍّ ; لِأَنَّ الذُّكُورَةَ وَالْأُنُوثَةَ بِالنِّسْبَةِ  إِلَى الْحُدُودِ وَصْفَانِ طَرْدِيَّانِ ، لَا يَتَرَتَّبُ عَلَيْهِمَا  حُكْمٌ ، فَدَلَّ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى فِي آيَةِ " النِّسَاءِ " فِي  الْإِمَاءِ : فَعَلَيْهِنَّ نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَاتِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ   [ 4 \ 25 ] ، أَنَّ الرِّقَّ مَنَاطُ تَشْطِيرِ حَدِّ الزِّنَى ، إِذْ لَا فَرْقَ بَيْنَ الذَّكَرِ وَالْأُنْثَى فِي الْحُدُودِ ، فَالْمُخَصِّصُ لِعُمُومِ الزَّانِي فِي الْحَقِيقَةِ ، هُوَ مَا أَفَادَتْهُ آيَةُ : فَعَلَيْهِنَّ نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَاتِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ ،  وَإِنْ سَمَّاهُ الْأُصُولِيُّون  َ تَخْصِيصًا بِالْقِيَاسِ ، فَهُوَ فِي  الْحَقِيقَةِ تَخْصِيصُ آيَةٍ بِمَا فُهِمَ مِنْ آيَةٍ أُخْرَى .
[ ص: 368 ] مَسَائِلُ تَتَعَلَّقُ بِهَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ . 

 الْمَسْأَلَةُ الْأُولَى : اعْلَمْ أَنَّ رَجْمَ الزَّانِيَيْنِ الْمُحْصَنَيْنِ دَلَّتْ  عَلَيْهِ آيَتَانِ مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ ، إِحْدَاهُمَا نُسِخَتْ  تِلَاوَتُهَا ، وَبَقِيَ حُكْمُهَا ، وَالثَّانِيَةُ : بَاقِيَةُ  التِّلَاوَةِ وَالْحُكْمِ ، أَمَّا الَّتِي نُسِخَتْ تِلَاوَتُهَا ،  وَبَقِيَ حُكْمُهَا فَهِيَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( الشَّيْخُ وَالشَّيْخَةُ )  إِلَى آخِرِهَا ; كَمَا سَيَأْتِي ، وَكَوْنُ الرَّجْمِ ثَابِتًا  بِالْقُرْآنِ ثَابِتٌ فِي الصَّحِيحِ . 

 قَالَ  الْبُخَارِيُّ    - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - فِي صَحِيحِهِ : فِي بَابِ رَجْمِ الْحُبْلَى مِنَ الزِّنَى إِذَا أَحْصَنَتْ   : 

 حَدَّثَنَا  عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  ، حَدَّثَنِي إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ سَعْدٍ  ، عَنْ صَالِحٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ شِهَابٍ  ، عَنْ  عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُتْبَةَ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  قَالَ : كُنْتُ أُقْرِئُ رِجَالًا مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ مِنْهُمْ :  عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ عَوْفٍ  ، فَبَيْنَمَا أَنَا فِي مَنْزِلِهِ بِمِنًى  ، وَهُوَ عِنْدَ  عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ  فِي آخِرِ حَجَّةٍ حَجَّهَا ، إِذْ رَجَعَ إِلَى عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  ،  فَقَالَ : لَوْ رَأَيْتَ رَجُلًا أَتَى أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الْيَوْمَ ،  فَقَالَ : يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ، هَلْ لَكَ فِي فُلَانٍ يَقُولُ :  لَوْ قَدْ مَاتَ عُمَرُ  لَقَدْ بَايَعْتُ فُلَانًا فَوَاللَّهِ مَا كَانَتْ بَيْعَةُ أَبِي بَكْرٍ  إِلَّا فَلْتَةً فَتَمَّتْ ، فَغَضِبَ عُمَرُ  ثُمَّ  قَالَ : إِنِّي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَقَائِمٌ الْعَشِيَّةَ فِي النَّاسِ  فَمُحَذِّرُهُمْ هَؤُلَاءِ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَغْصِبُوهُمْ  أُمُورَهُمْ ، الْحَدِيثَ بِطُولِهِ . 

 وَفِيهِ : إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَعَثَ مُحَمَّدًا     - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِالْحَقِّ ، وَأَنْزَلَ عَلَيْهِ  الْكِتَابَ ، فَكَانَ مِمَّا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ آيَةَ الرَّجْمِ ،  فَقَرَأْنَاهَا ، وَعَقَلْنَاهَا ، وَوَعَيْنَاهَا ، رَجَمَ رَسُولُ  اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، وَرَجَمْنَا بَعْدَهُ ،  فَأَخْشَى إِنْ طَالَ بِالنَّاسِ زَمَانٌ أَنْ يَقُولَ قَائِلٌ : وَاللَّهِ  مَا نَجِدُ آيَةَ الرَّجْمِ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ فَيَضِلُّوا بِتَرْكِ  فَرِيضَةٍ أَنْزَلَهَا اللَّهُ ، وَالرَّجْمُ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ  عَلَى مَنْ زَنَى ، إِذَا أَحْصَنَ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ ، إِذَا قَامَتِ الْبَيِّنَةُ أَوْ كَانَ الْحَبَلُ أَوْ الِاعْتِرَافُ ، انْتَهَى مَحَلُّ الْغَرَضِ مِنْ صَحِيحِ  الْبُخَارِيِّ    . 

 وَفِيهِ : أَنَّ الرَّجْمَ نَزَلَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ فِي آيَةٍ مِنْ كِتَابِ  اللَّهِ ، وَكَوْنُهَا لَمْ تُقْرَأْ فِي الصُّحُفِ ، يَدُلُّ عَلَى نَسْخِ  تِلَاوَتِهَا ، مَعَ بَقَاءِ حُكْمِهَا ; كَمَا هُوَ ثَابِتٌ فِي  الْحَدِيثِ الْمَذْكُورِ . 

 وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ فِي  الْبُخَارِيِّ  مِنْ حَدِيثِ عُمَرَ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - : لَقَدْ  خَشِيتُ أَنْ يَطُولَ بِالنَّاسِ زَمَانٌ حَتَّى يَقُولَ قَائِلٌ : لَا  نَجِدُ الرَّجْمَ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ فَيَضِلُّوا بِتَرْكِ فَرِيضَةٍ  أَنْزَلَهَا اللَّهُ ، أَلَا وَإِنَّ الرَّجْمَ حَقٌّ عَلَى مَنْ زَنَى ،  وَقَدْ أَحْصَنَ إِذَا قَامَتِ الْبَيِّنَةُ ، أَوْ كَانَ الْحَمْلُ ، أَوْ  الِاعْتِرَافُ   . 

 قَالَ سُفْيَانُ    : كَذَا حَفِظْتُ : أَلَا وَقَدْ رَجَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَرَجَمْنَا بَعْدَهُ . 

 [ ص: 369 ] وَقَالَ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  فِي " فَتْحِ الْبَارِي " ، فِي شَرْحِهِ لِهَذِهِ الرِّوَايَةِ الْأَخِيرَةِ ، وَقَدْ أَخْرَجَهُ الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يُّ  مِنْ رِوَايَةِ  جَعْفَرٍ الْفِرْيَابِيِّ  ، عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ شَيْخِ الْبُخَارِيِّ  فِيهِ  ، فَقَالَ بَعْدَ قَوْلِهِ : أَوْ الِاعْتِرَافُ ، وَقَدْ قَرَأْنَاهَا : (  الشَّيْخُ وَالشَّيْخَةُ إِذَا زَنَيَا فَارْجُمُوهُمَا الْبَتَّةَ ) ،  وَقَدْ رَجَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ،  وَرَجَمْنَا بَعْدَهُ ، فَسَقَطَ مِنْ رِوَايَةِ  الْبُخَارِيِّ  مِنْ قَوْلِهِ : وَقَدْ قَرَأْنَاهَا إِلَى قَوْلِهِ : الْبَتَّةَ ، وَلَعَلَّ  الْبُخَارِيَّ  هُوَ الَّذِي حَذَفَ ذَلِكَ عَمْدًا ، فَقَدْ أَخْرَجَهُ  النَّسَائِيُّ  عَنْ  مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مَنْصُورٍ  ، عَنْ سُفْيَانَ  كَرِوَايَةِ جَعْفَرٍ  ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : لَا أَعْلَمُ أَحَدًا ذَكَرَ فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ : ( الشَّيْخُ وَالشَّيْخَةُ . . . ) غَيْرَ سُفْيَانَ  ، وَيَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ وَهِمَ فِي ذَلِكَ . 

 قُلْتُ : وَقَدْ أَخْرَجَ الْأَئِمَّةُ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ مِنْ رِوَايَةِ مَالِكٍ  ، وَيُونُسَ  ، وَمَعْمَرٍ  ،  وَصَالِحِ بْنِ كَيْسَانَ  ، وَعَقِيلٍ  ، وَغَيْرُهُمْ مِنَ الْحُفَّاظِ عَنِ  الزُّهْرِيِّ    . 

 وَقَدْ وَقَعَتْ هَذِهِ الزِّيَادَةُ فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ مِنْ رِوَايَةِ الْمُوَطَّأِ عَنْ  يَحْيَى بْنِ سَعِيدٍ  ، عَنْ  سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ  ، قَالَ : لَمَّا صَدَرَ عُمَرُ  مِنَ الْحَجِّ ، وَقَدِمَ الْمَدِينَةَ  خَطَبَ  النَّاسَ فَقَالَ : أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ ، قَدْ سُنَّتْ لَكُمُ السُّنَنُ ،  وَفُرِضَتْ لَكُمُ الْفَرَائِضُ ، وَتُرِكْتُمْ عَلَى الْوَاضِحَةِ ، ثُمَّ  قَالَ : إِيَّاكُمْ أَنْ تَهْلِكُوا عَنْ آيَةِ الرَّجْمِ ، أَنْ يَقُولَ  قَائِلٌ : لَا نَجِدُ حَدَّيْنِ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ ، فَقَدْ رَجَمَ  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَرَجَمْنَا ،  وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، لَوْلَا أَنْ يَقُولَ النَّاسُ زَادَ عُمَرُ  فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ لَكَتَبْتُهَا بِيَدِي : ( الشَّيْخُ وَالشَّيْخَةُ إِذَا زَنَيَا فَارْجُمُوهُمَا الْبَتَّةَ ) ، قَالَ مَالِكٌ    : الشَّيْخُ وَالشَّيْخَةُ : الثَّيِّبُ وَالثَّيِّبَةُ . 

 وَوَقَعَ فِي الْحِلْيَةِ فِي تَرْجَمَةِ  دَاوُدَ بْنِ أَبِي هِنْدَ  ، عَنْ  سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ  ، عَنْ عُمَرَ    : لَكَتَبْتُهَا فِي آخِرِ الْقُرْآنِ . 

 وَوَقَعَتْ أَيْضًا فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ فِي رِوَايَةِ أَبِي مَعْشَرٍ  الْآتِي التَّنْبِيهُ عَلَيْهَا ، فِي الْبَابِ الَّذِي يَلِيهِ فَقَالَ مُتَّصِلًا بِقَوْلِهِ : قَدْ رَجَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَرَجَمْنَا بَعْدَهُ ، وَلَوْلَا أَنْ يَقُولُوا : كَتَبَ عُمَرُ  مَا  لَيْسَ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ ، لَكَتَبْتُهُ قَدْ قَرَأْنَا : ( الشَّيْخُ  وَالشَّيْخَةُ إِذَا زَنَيَا فَارْجُمُوهُمَا الْبَتَّةَ نَكَالًا مِنَ  اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ )   . 

 وَأَخْرَجَ هَذِهِ الْجُمْلَةَ  النَّسَائِيُّ  وَصَحَّحَهُ الْحَاكِمُ  ، مِنْ حَدِيثِ  أُبَيِّ بْنِ كَعْبٍ  ، قَالَ : وَلَقَدْ كَانَ فِيهَا ، أَيْ سُورَةِ " الْأَحْزَابِ " ، آيَةُ الرَّجْمِ : ( الشَّيْخُ ) ، فَذَكَرَ مِثْلَهُ . 

 [ ص: 370 ] وَمِنْ حَدِيثِ  زَيْدِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ    : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَقُولُ : " الشَّيْخُ وَالشَّيْخَةُ " مِثْلَهُ ، إِلَى قَوْلِهِ : " الْبَتَّةَ " . 

 وَمِنْ رِوَايَةِ أُسَامَةَ بْنِ سَهْلٍ  أَنَّ  خَالَتَهُ أَخْبَرَتْهُ ، قَالَتْ : لَقَدْ أَقْرَأَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - آيَةَ الرَّجْمِ ، فَذَكَرَهُ إِلَى  قَوْلِهِ : " الْبَتَّةَ " ، وَزَادَ " بِمَا قَضَيَا مِنَ اللَّذَّةِ " . 

 وَأَخْرَجَ  النَّسَائِيُّ  أَيْضًا أَنَّ  مَرْوَانَ بْنَ الْحَكَمِ  قَالَ لِزَيْدٍ     : أَلَا تَكْتُبْهَا فِي الْمُصْحَفِ ؟ قَالَ : لَا أَلَا تَرَى أَنَّ  الشَّابَّيْنِ الثَّيِّبَيْنِ يُرْجَمَانِ وَلَقَدْ ذَكَرْنَا ذَلِكَ ،  فَقَالَ عُمَرُ    :  أَنَا أَكْفِيكُمْ ، فَقَالَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ( صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ) أَكْتِبْنِي آيَةَ الرَّجْمِ ، فَقَالَ : " لَا  أَسْتَطِيعُ "   . 

 وَرُوِّينَا فِي فَضَائِلِ الْقُرْآنِ  لِابْنِ الضُّرَيْسِ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ  يَعْلَى وَهُوَ ابْنُ حَكِيمٍ  ، عَنْ  زَيْدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ  أَنَّ عُمَرَ  خَطَبَ  النَّاسَ ، فَقَالَ : لَا تَشُكُّوا فِي الرَّجْمِ فَإِنَّهُ حَقٌّ ،  وَلَقَدْ هَمَمْتُ أَنْ أَكْتُبَهُ فِي الْمُصْحَفِ ، فَسَأَلْتُ  أُبَيَّ بْنَ كَعْبٍ  ،  فَقَالَ : أَلَيْسَ أَتَيْتَنِي ، وَأَنَا أَسْتَقْرِئُهَا رَسُولَ  اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، فَدَفَعْتَ فِي صَدْرِي ،  وَقُلْتَ : اسْتَقْرِئْهُ آيَةَ الرَّجْمِ ، وَهُمْ يَتَسَافَدُونَ  تَسَافُدَ الْحُمُرِ ، وَرِجَالُهُ ثِقَاتٌ ، وَفِيهِ إِشَارَةٌ إِلَى بَيَانِ السَّبَبِ فِي رَفْعِ تِلَاوَتِهَا ، وَهُوَ الِاخْتِلَافُ . 

 وَأَخْرَجَ الْحَاكِمُ  مِنْ طَرِيقِ كَثِيرِ بْنِ الصَّلْتِ  ، قَالَ : كَانَ  زَيْدُ بْنُ ثَابِتٍ  ،  وَسَعِيدُ بْنُ الْعَاصِ  يَكْتُبَانِ فِي الْمُصْحَفِ ، فَمَرَّا عَلَى هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ ، فَقَالَ زَيْدٌ     : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  يَقُولُ : " الشَّيْخُ وَالشَّيْخَةُ فَارْجُمُوهُمَا الْبَتَّةَ " ،  فَقَالَ عُمَرُ    :  لَمَّا نَزَلَتْ أَتَيْتُ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  ، فَقُلْتُ : أَكْتُبُهَا ؟ فَكَأَنَّهُ كَرِهَ ذَلِكَ ، فَقَالَ عُمَرُ    : أَلَا تَرَى أَنَّ الشَّيْخَ إِذَا زَنَى ، وَلَمْ يُحْصِنْ جُلِدَ ، وَأَنَّ الشَّابَّ إِذَا زَنَى وَقَدْ أَحْصَنَ رُجِمَ   . 

 فَيُسْتَفَادُ مِنْ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ السَّبَبُ فِي نَسْخِ تِلَاوَتِهَا  لِكَوْنِ الْعَمَلِ عَلَى غَيْرِ الظَّاهِرِ مِنْ عُمُومِهَا ، انْتَهَى  بِطُولِهِ مِنْ فَتْحِ الْبَارِي . 

 وَفِيهِ الدَّلَالَةُ الظَّاهِرَةُ عَلَى مَا ذَكَرْنَا مِنْ أَنَّ آيَةَ  الرَّجْمِ مَنْسُوخَةُ التِّلَاوَةِ ، بَاقِيَةُ الْحُكْمِ ، وَأَنَّهَا  مُخَصِّصَةٌ لِآيَةِ الْجَلْدِ ، عَلَى الْقَوْلِ بِعَدَمِ الْجَمْعِ  بَيْنَ الرَّجْمِ وَالْجَلَدِ ، كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (389)
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ* 
*صـ 371 إلى صـ 378*
*
*
*
 وَلَكِنْ مَا أَشَارَ إِلَيْهِ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ  مِنَ  اسْتِفَادَةِ سَبَبِ نَسْخِ تِلَاوَتِهَا مِنْ بَعْضِ الْأَحَادِيثِ  الْمَذْكُورَةِ غَيْرُ ظَاهِرٍ ; لِأَنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ الْآيَاتِ  يُبَيِّنُ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - تَخْصِيصَ  عُمُومِهِ ، وَيُوَضِّحُ الْمَقْصُودَ بِهِ وَإِنْ كَانَ خِلَافَ  الظَّاهِرِ الْمُتَبَادَرِ مِنْهُ ، وَلَمْ يُؤَدِّ شَيْءٌ مِنْ ذَلِكَ  إِلَى نَسْخِ تِلَاوَتِهِ كَمَا هُوَ مَعْلُومٌ ، وَالْآيَةُ  الْقُرْآنِيَّةُ عِنْدَ نُزُولِهَا تَكُونُ لَهَا أَحْكَامٌ مُتَعَدِّدَةٌ ،  كَالتَّعَبُّدِ بِتِلَاوَتِهَا ،   [ ص: 371 ] وَكَالْعَمَلِ  بِمَا تَضَمَّنَتْهُ مِنَ الْأَحْكَامِ الشَّرْعِيَّةِ ، وَالْقِرَاءَةِ  بِهَا فِي الصَّلَاةِ ، وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْأَحْكَامِ ، وَإِذَا  أَرَادَ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَنْسَخَهَا بِحِكْمَتِهِ فَتَارَةً يَنْسَخُ جَمِيعَ  أَحْكَامِهَا مِنْ تِلَاوَةٍ ، وَتَعَبُّدٍ ، وَعَمَلٍ بِمَا فِيهَا مِنَ  الْأَحْكَامِ كَآيَةِ عَشْرِ رَضَعَاتٍ مَعْلُومَاتٍ يُحَرِّمْنَ ،  وَتَارَةً يَنْسَخُ بَعْضَ أَحْكَامِهَا دُونَ بَعْضٍ ، كَنَسْخِ حُكْمِ  تِلَاوَتِهَا وَالتَّعَبُّدِ بِهَا مَعَ بَقَاءِ مَا تَضَمَّنَتْهُ مِنَ  الْأَحْكَامِ الشَّرْعِيَّةِ ، وَكَنَسْخِ حُكْمِهَا دُونَ تِلَاوَتِهَا ،  وَالتَّعَبُّدِ بِهَا كَمَا هُوَ غَالِبُ مَا فِي الْقُرْآنِ مِنَ  النَّسْخِ . 

 وَقَدْ أَوْضَحْنَا جَمِيعَ ذَلِكَ بِأَمْثِلَتِهِ فِي سُورَةِ " النَّحْلِ " فِي الْكَلَامِ عَلَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَإِذَا بَدَّلْنَا آيَةً مَكَانَ آيَةٍ الْآيَةَ [ 16 \ 101 ] ، وَلَهُ الْحِكْمَةُ الْبَالِغَةُ فِي جَمِيعِ مَا يَفْعَلُهُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ . 

 فَآيَةُ الرَّجْمِ الْمَقْصُودُ مِنْهَا إِثْبَاتُ حُكْمِهَا ، لَا  التَّعَبُّدُ بِهَا ، وَلَا تِلَاوَتُهَا ، فَأُنْزِلَتْ وَقَرَأَهَا  النَّاسُ ، وَفَهِمُوا مِنْهَا حُكْمَ الرَّجْمِ ، فَلَمَّا تَقَرَّرَ  ذَلِكَ فِي نُفُوسِهِمْ نَسَخَ اللَّهُ تِلَاوَتَهَا ، وَالتَّعَبُّدَ  بِهَا ، وَأَبْقَى حُكْمَهَا الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَقْصُودُ ، وَاللَّهُ -  جَلَّ وَعَلَا - أَعْلَمُ . 

 فَالرَّجْمُ ثَابِتٌ فِي الْقُرْآنِ ، وَمَا سَيَأْتِي عَنْ عَلِيٍّ     - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - أَنَّهُ قَالَ : جَلَدْتُهَا بِكِتَابِ  اللَّهِ ، وَرَجَمْتُهَا بِسُنَّةِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، لَا يُنَافِي ذَلِكَ ; لِأَنَّ السُّنَّةَ هِيَ  الَّتِي بَيَّنَتْ أَنَّ حُكْمَ آيَةِ الرَّجْمِ بَاقٍ بَعْدِ نَسْخِ  تِلَاوَتِهَا فَصَارَ حُكْمُهَا مِنْ هَذِهِ الْجِهَةِ ، فَإِنَّهُ ثَابِتٌ  بِالسُّنَّةِ ، وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ . 

 وَقَالَ  مُسْلِمُ بْنُ الْحَجَّاجِ    - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - فِي صَحِيحِهِ : حَدَّثَنِي أَبُو الطَّاهِرِ  ،  وَحَرْمَلَةُ بْنُ يَحْيَى  قَالَا : حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ وَهْبٍ  ، أَخْبَرَنِي يُونُسُ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ شِهَابٍ  قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنِي  عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُتْبَةَ    : أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ  عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ عَبَّاسٍ  يَقُولُ : قَالَ  عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخُطَّابِ  ، وَهُوَ جَالِسٌ عَلَى مِنْبَرِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ بَعَثَ مُحَمَّدًا    - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِالْحَقِّ ، وَأَنْزَلَ عَلَيْهِ الْكِتَابَ ، فَكَانَ مِمَّا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ آيَةُ الرَّجْمِ قَرَأْنَاهَا  وَوَعَيْنَاهَا وَعَقَلْنَاهَا ، فَرَجَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَرَجَمْنَا بَعْدَهُ ، فَأَخْشَى إِنْ طَالَ  بِالنَّاسِ زَمَانٌ ، أَنْ يَقُولَ قَائِلٌ : مَا نَجِدُ الرَّجْمَ فِي  كِتَابِ اللَّهِ ، فَيَضِلُّوا بِتَرْكِ فَرِيضَةٍ أَنْزَلَهَا اللَّهُ ،  وَإِنَّ الرَّجْمَ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ عَلَى مَنْ زَنَى إِذَا  أَحْصَنَ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ ، إِذَا قَامَتِ الْبَيِّنَةُ ،  أَوْ كَانَ الْحَبَلُ ، أَوْ الِاعْتِرَافُ ، اهـ مِنْهُ . 

 فَهَذَا الْحَدِيثُ الَّذِي اتَّفَقَ عَلَيْهِ الشَّيْخَانِ ، عَنْ هَذَا الْخَلِيفَةِ الرَّاشِدِ أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - ، دَلِيلٌ صَرِيحٌ صَحِيحٌ عَلَى أَنَّ الرَّجْمَ ثَابِتٌ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ كِتَابِ   [ ص: 372 ] اللَّهِ  ، أُنْزِلَتْ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  ، وَقَرَأَهَا الصَّحَابَةُ ، وَوَعَوْهَا ، وَعَقَلُوهَا وَأَنَّ  حُكْمَهَا بَاقٍ ; لِأَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  - فَعَلَهُ وَالصَّحَابَةُ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ - فَعَلُوهُ  بَعْدَهُ . 

 فَتَحَقَّقْنَا بِذَلِكَ بَقَاءَ حُكْمِهَا مَعَ أَنَّهَا لَا شَكَّ فِي  نَسْخِ تِلَاوَتِهَا مَعَ الرِّوَايَاتِ الَّتِي ذَكَرْنَا فِي كَلَامِ ابْنِ حَجَرٍ  ، وَمِنْ جُمْلَةِ مَا فِيهَا لَفْظُ آيَةِ الرَّجْمِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ ، وَالْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى . 

 وَأَمَّا الْآيَةُ الَّتِي هِيَ بَاقِيَةُ التِّلَاوَةِ وَالْحُكْمِ ، فَهِيَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : أَلَمْ  تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا نَصِيبًا مِنَ الْكِتَابِ يُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى  كِتَابِ اللَّهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّى فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ  وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ   [ 3 \ 23 ] ، عَلَى الْقَوْلِ بِأَنَّهَا  نَزَلَتْ فِي رَجْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّيْ  نِ الزَّانِيَيْنِ بَعْدَ الْإِحْصَانِ  ، وَقَدْ رَجَمَهُمَا النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ،  وَقِصَّةُ رَجْمِهِ لَهُمَا مَشْهُورَةٌ ، ثَابِتَةٌ فِي الصَّحِيحِ ،  وَعَلَيْهِ فَقَوْلُهُ : ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّى فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ ، أَيْ : عَمَّا فِي التَّوْرَاةِ مِنْ حُكْمِ الرَّجْمِ ،  وَذَمُّ الْمُعْرِضِ عَنِ الرَّجْمِ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ يَدُلُّ عَلَى  أَنَّهُ ثَابِتٌ فِي شَرْعِنَا ، فَدَلَّتِ الْآيَةُ عَلَى هَذَا الْقَوْلِ  أَنَّ الرَّجْمَ ثَابِتٌ فِي شَرْعِنَا ، وَهِيَ بَاقِيَةُ التِّلَاوَةِ .
فروع تتعلق بهذه المسألة 

 الفرع الأول : أجمع العلماء على أن الرجم لا يكون إلا على من زنى ، وهو محصن   . 

ومعنى الإحصان    : أن يكون قد جامع في عمره ، ولو مرة واحدة في نكاح صحيح ، وهو بالغ عاقل  حر ، والرجل والمرأة في هذا سواء ، وكذلك المسلم ، والكافر ، والرشيد ،  والمحجور عليه لسفه ، والدليل على أن الكافر إذا كان محصنا يرجم الحديث  الصحيح الذي ثبت فيه أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رجم يهوديين زنيا  بعد الإحصان ، وقصة رجمهما مشهورة مع صحتها ; كما هو معلوم . 
الفرع الثاني : أجمع أهل العلم على أن من زنى ، وهو محصن يرجم ، ولم نعلم بأحد من أهل القبلة خالف في رجم الزاني المحصن ، ذكرا كان أو أنثى إلا ما حكاه  القاضي عياض  وغيره عن الخوارج  ، وبعض المعتزلة  كالنظام  وأصحابه ، فإنهم لم يقولوا بالرجم ، وبطلان مذهب من ذكر من الخوارج  ، وبعض المعتزلة  واضح من النصوص الصحيحة الصريحة الثابتة عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه بعده كما قدمنا من حديث عمر  المتفق عليه ، وكما سيأتي إن شاء الله .
الفرع الثالث : أجمع العلماء على أن الزاني ذكرا كان أو أنثى ، إذا قامت عليه البينة  [ ص: 373 ] أنهم رأوه أدخل فرجه في فرجها كالمرود في المكحلة ، أنه يجب رجمه إذا كان محصنا ، وأجمع العلماء أن بينة الزنى ، لا يقبل فيها أقل من أربعة عدول ذكور ، فإن شهد ثلاثة عدول ، لم تقبل شهادتهم وحدوا ; لأنهم قذفة كاذبون ; لأن الله تعالى يقول : والذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة   [ 24 \ 4 ] ، ويقول - جل وعلا - : واللاتي يأتين الفاحشة من نسائكم فاستشهدوا عليهن أربعة منكم الآية [ 4 \ 15 ] ، وكلتا الآيتين المذكورتين صريحة في أن الشهود في الزنى ، لا يجوز أن يكونوا أقل من أربعة ، وقد قال - جل وعلا - : لولا جاءوا عليه بأربعة شهداء فإذ لم يأتوا بالشهداء فأولئك عند الله هم الكاذبون    [ 24 \ 13 ] ، وقد بينت هذه الآية اشتراط الأربعة كما في الآيتين  المذكورتين قبلها ، وزادت أن القاذفين إذ لم يأتوا بالشهداء الأربعة هم  الكاذبون عند الله . 

 ومن كذب في دعواه الزنى على محصن أو محصنة وجب عليه حد القذف ; كما سيأتي إيضاحه إن شاء الله . 

 وما ذكره أبو الخطاب  من الحنابلة عن أحمد   والشافعي  من أن شهود الزنى ، إذا لم يكملوا لا حد قذف عليهم ; لأنهم شهود لا قذفة ، لا يعول عليه ، والصواب إن شاء الله هو ما ذكرنا . 

 ومما يؤيده قصة عمر  مع الذين شهدوا على  المغيرة بن شعبة  فإن رابعهم لما لم يصرح بالشهادة على المغيرة  بالزنى ، جلد عمر  الشهود الثلاثة جلد القذف ثمانين ، وفيهم أبو بكرة    - رضي الله عنه - ، والقصة معروفة مشهورة ، وقد أوضحناها في غير هذا الموضع . 

 وجمهور أهل العلم أن العبيد لا تقبل شهادتهم في الزنى ، ولا نعلم خلافا عن أحد من أهل العلم ، في عدم قبول شهادة العبيد في الزنى ، إلا رواية عن أحمد  ليست هي مذهبه وإلا قول  أبي ثور    . 

 ويشترط في شهود الزنى أن يكونوا ذكورا ولا تصح فيه شهادة النساء بحال ، ولا نعلم أحدا من أهل العلم خالف في ذلك ، إلا شيئا يروى عن عطاء  ، وحماد  أنه يقبل فيه ثلاثة رجال وامرأتان . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وهو شذوذ لا يعول عليه ; لأن لفظ الأربعة اسم لعدد   [ ص: 374 ] المذكورين  ، ويقتضي أن يكتفى فيه بأربعة ، ولا خلاف أن الأربعة إذا كان بعضهم نساء  لا يكتفى بهم ، وأن أقل ما يجزئ خمسة ، وهذا خلاف النص ; ولأن في شهادتهن  شبهة لتطرق الضلال إليهن ، قال الله تعالى : أن تضل إحداهما فتذكر إحداهما الأخرى   [ 2 \ 282 ] ، والحدود تدرأ بالشبهات ، انتهى منه . 

 ولا خلاف بين أهل العلم أن شهادة الكفار كالذميين لا تقبل على المسلم بالزنى . 

 واختلف هل تقبل على كافر مثله ؟ فقيل : لا ، والنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إنما رجم اليهوديين باعترافهما بالزنى ، لا بشهادة شهود من اليهود  عليهم بالزنى ، والذين قالوا هذا القول زعموا أن شهادة الشهود في حديث جابر  أنها شهادة شهود مسلمين ، يشهدون على اعتراف اليهوديين المذكورين بالزنى ، وممن قال هذا القول :  ابن العربي المالكي    . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : تقبل شهادة الكفار بعضهم على بعض إن تحاكموا إلينا   . 

 وقال القرطبي    :  الجمهور على أن الكافر لا تقبل شهادته على مسلم ، ولا على كافر لا في حد  ولا في غيره ، ولا فرق بين السفر والحضر في ذلك ، وقبل شهادتهم جماعة من  التابعين ، وبعض الفقهاء إذا لم يوجد مسلم ، واستثنى أحمد  حالة السفر إذا لم يوجد مسلم . 

 وأجاب القرطبي  عن  الجمهور عن واقعة اليهوديين بأنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نفذ عليهم ما علم  أنه حكم التوراة ، وألزمهم العمل به ظاهرا لتحريفهم كتابهم ، وتغييرهم حكمه  أو كان ذلك خاصا بهذه الواقعة . 

 وقال ابن حجر  بعد نقله كلام القرطبي  المذكور ، كذا قال : والثاني مردود ، ثم قال : وقال النووي    : الظاهر أنه رجمهما بالاعتراف ، فإن ثبت حديث جابر  فلعل الشهود كانوا مسلمين وإلا فلا عبرة بشهادتهم ، ويتعين أنهما أقرا بالزنى . 

 ثم قال ابن حجر    : قلت : لم يثبت أنهما كانوا مسلمين ، ويحتمل أن يكون الشهود أخبروا بذلك بقية اليهود  ،  فسمع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كلامهم ، ولم يحكم فيهما إلا مستندا  لما أطلعه الله تعالى عليه ، فحكم بالوحي ، وألزمهم الحجة بينهم ; كما قال  تعالى : وشهد شاهد من أهلها    [ 12 \ 26 ] ، وأن شهودهم شهدوا عليهما عند إخبارهم بما ذكر ، فلما رفعوا  الأمر إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - استعلم القصة على وجهها فذكر كل  من حضره من الرواة ما حفظه في   [ ص: 375 ] ذلك ، ولم يكن مستند حكم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلا ما أطلعه الله عليه ، انتهى محل الغرض من كلام ابن حجر  في " فتح الباري " . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر لي رجحانه بالدليل ، هو  مذهب الجمهور من عدم قبول شهادة الكفار مطلقا ; لأن الله يقول في المسلمين  الفاسقين : ولا تقبلوا لهم شهادة أبدا وأولئك هم الفاسقون   [ 24 \ 4 ] ، وإذا نص الله - جل وعلا - في محكم كتابه على عدم قبول شهادة الفاسق ، فالكافر أولى بذلك ، كما لا يخفى ، وقد قال - جل وعلا - في شهود الزنا ، أعاذنا الله وإخواننا المسلمين منه : واللاتي يأتين الفاحشة من نسائكم فاستشهدوا عليهن أربعة منكم   [ 4 \ 15 ] ، فخص الأربعة بكونهم منا ، ويمكن أن يجيب المانع بأن أول الآية فيه من نسائكم ، فلا نتناول نساء أهل الذمة  ونحوهم  من الكفار ، وأنه لا تقبل شهادة كافر في شيء إلا بدليل خاص كالوصية في  السفر ، إذا لم يوجد مسلم ; لأن الله نص على ذلك بقوله : أو آخران من غيركم الآية [ 5 \ 106 ] . 

 والتحقيق أن حكمها غير منسوخ ; لأن القرآن لا يثبت نسخ حكمه ، إلا بدليل  يجب الرجوع إليه ، والآيات التي زعم من ادعى النسخ أنها ناسخة لها ; كقوله :  ذوي عدل منكم   [ 65 \ 2 ] ، وقوله : ممن ترضون من الشهداء   [ 4 \ 282 ] ، وقوله : ولا تقبلوا لهم شهادة أبدا   [ 24 \ 4 ] . 

 والجمهور على أن الأعم لا ينسخ الأخص ، خلافا لأبي حنيفة    . 

 أما حديث جابر  المشار إليه الذي يفهم منه قبول شهادة الكفار بعضهم على بعض في حد الزنى ، فقد قال فيه أبو داود    - رحمه الله - في سننه : حدثنا يحيى بن موسى البلخي  ، ثنا أبو أسامة  ، قال مجالد    : أخبرنا عن عامر  ، عن  جابر بن عبد الله  ، قال : جاءت اليهود  برجل  وامرأة منهم زنيا ، فقال : " ائتوني بأعلم رجلين منكم " ، الحديث ، وفيه :  فدعا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالشهود ، فجاءوا بأربعة فشهدوا  أنهم رأوا ذكره في فرجها مثل الميل في المكحلة ، فأمر رسول الله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - برجمهما ، انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 وظاهر المتبادر منه : أن الشهود الذين شهدوا من اليهود  كما  لا يخفى ، فظاهر الحديث دال دلالة واضحة على قبول شهادة الكفار بعضهم على  بعض ، في حد الزنى ، إن كان صحيحا ، والسند المذكور الذي أخرجه به أبو داود  لا يصح ; لأن فيه مجالدا وهو   [ ص: 376 ] مجالد بن سعيد بن عمير بن بسطام بن ذي مران بن شرحبيل الهمداني أبو عمرو ، ويقال أبو سعيد الكوفي  ، وأكثر أهل العلم على ضعفه ، وعدم الاحتجاج به ، والإمام مسلم بن الحجاج  ، إنما أخرج حديثه مقرونا بغيره ، فلا عبرة بقول  يعقوب بن سفيان  ، إنه صدوق ، ولا بتوثيق  النسائي  له مرة ; لأنه ضعفه مرة أخرى ، ولا بقول  ابن عدي    : أن له عن  الشعبي  ، عن جابر  أحاديث صالحة ; لأن أكثر أهل العلم بالرجال على تضعيفه ، وعدم الاحتجاج به ، أما غير مجالد  من رجال سند أبي داود  فهم ثقات معروفون ; لأن يحيى بن موسى البلخي  ثقة ،  وأبو أسامة المذكور فيه هو حماد بن أسامة القرشي  مولاهم ، وهو ثقة ثبت ، ربما دلس وكان بآخرة يحدث من كتب غيره ، وعامر  الذي روى عن مجالد  هو الإمام  الشعبي  ، وجلالته معروفة . 

 والحاصل : أن مثل هذا السند الذي فيه مجالد  المذكور ، لا يجب الرجوع إليه عن عموم النصوص الصحيحة المقتضية ، أن الكفار لا تقبل شهادتهم مطلقا ، والله تعالى أعلم . 
الفرع الرابع : اعلم أن أهل العلم قد اختلفوا في اشتراط اتحاد المجلس لشهادة شهود الزنا ،  وعلى اشتراط ذلك لو شهدوا في مجلسين أو مجالس متفرقة ، بطلت شهادتهم ،  وحدوا حد القذف ، وعلى عدم اشتراط اتحاد المجلس تصح شهادتهم ولو جاءوا  متفرقين ، وأدوا شهادتهم في مجالس متعددة ، وممن قال باشتراط اتحاد المجلس :  مالك  وأصحابه ، وأبو حنيفة  وأصحابه ، وأحمد  وأصحابه ، وممن قال بعدم اشتراط اتحاد المجلس :  الشافعي  ،  وعثمان البتي  ، وابن المنذر    . 

 قال في المغني : وإنما قالوا بعدم اشتراط ذلك لقوله تعالى : لولا جاءوا عليه بأربعة شهداء   [ 24 \ 13 ] ، ولم يذكر المجلس . وقال تعالى : فاستشهدوا عليهن أربعة منكم فإن شهدوا فأمسكوهن في البيوت   [ 4 \ 15 ] ، ولأن كل شهادة مقبولة ، إن اتفقت تقبل إذا افترقت في مجالس كسائر الشهادات ، ولنا أن أبا بكرة  ، ونافعا  ، وشبل بن معبد  شهدوا عند عمر    - رضي الله عنه - على  المغيرة بن شعبة  بالزنى  ولم يشهد زياد فحد الثلاثة ، ولو كان المجلس غير مشترط لم يجز أن يحدهم ;  لجواز أن يكملوا برابع في مجلس آخر ; ولأنه لو شهد ثلاثة فحدهم ، ثم جاء  رابع فشهد لم تقبل شهادته ، ولولا اشتراط اتحاد المجلس لكملت شهادتهم ،  وبهذا فارق سائر الشهادات . 

 [ ص: 377 ] وأما الآية فإنها لم تتعرض للشروط ، ولهذا لم تذكر العدالة ، وصفة الزنى ; ولأن قوله : ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء فاجلدوهم    [ 24 \ 4 ] ، لا يخلو من أن يكون مطلقا في الزمان كله أو مقيدا ، ولا  يجوز أن يكون مطلقا ; لأنه يمنع من جواز جلدهم ، لأنه ما من زمن إلا يجوز  أن يأتي فيه بأربعة شهداء ، أو بكمالهم إن كان قد شهد بعضهم فيمتنع جلدهم  المأمور به ، فيكون تناقضا ، وإذا ثبت أنه مقيد فأولى ما قيد به المجلس ;  لأن المجلس كله بمنزلة الحال الواحدة ، ولهذا ثبت فيه خيار المجلس ، واكتفي  فيه بالقبض فيما يعتبر القبض فيه إذا ثبت هذا ، فإنه لا يشترط اجتماعهم  حال مجيئهم ولو جاءوا متفرقين واحدا بعد واحد في مجلس واحد ، قبلت شهادتهم .  

 وقال مالك  وأبو حنيفة    : إن جاءوا متفرقين فهم قذفة ; لأنهم لم يجتمعوا في مجيئهم ، فلم تقبل شهادتهم ، كالذين لم يشهدوا في مجلس واحد ولنا قصة المغيرة  ، فإن الشهود جاءوا واحدا بعد واحد وسمعت شهادتهم ، وإنما حدوا لعدم كمالها . 

 وفي حديثه أن أبا بكرة  ، قال : أرأيت إن جاء آخر يشهد أكنت ترجمه ؟ قال عمر     : إي والذي نفسي بيده ، ولأنهم اجتمعوا في مجلس واحد أشبه ما لو جاءوا  وكانوا مجتمعين ، ولأن المجلس كله بمنزلة ابتدائه لما ذكرناه ، وإذا تفرقوا  في مجالس فعليهم الحد ; لأن من شهد بالزنى ، ولم يكمل الشهادة يلزمه الحد ; لقوله تعالى : والذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة   [ 24 \ 4 ] ، انتهى من " المغني "  لابن قدامة    . 

 وقد عرفت أقوال أهل العلم في اشتراط اتحاد المجلس لشهادة شهود الزنى ، وما احتج به كل واحد من الفريقين . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أظهر القولين عندي دليلا هو قبول  شهادتهم ، ولو جاءوا متفرقين في مجالس متعددة ; لأن الله - جل وعلا - صرح  في كتابه بقبول شهادة الأربعة في الزنى ، فإبطالها مع كونهم أربعة بدعوى  عدم اتحاد المجلس إبطال لشهادة العدول بغير دليل مقنع يجب الرجوع إليه ،  وما وجه من اشتراط اتحاد المجلس قوله به لا يتجه كل الاتجاه ، فإن قال :  الشهود معنا من يشهد مثل شهادتنا ، انتظره الإمام ، وقبل شهادته فإن لم  يدعو زيادة شهود ولا علم الحاكم  بشاهد أقام عليهم الحد ، لعدم كمال   [ ص: 378 ] شهادتهم ، هذا هو الظاهر لنا من عموم الأدلة ، وإن كان مخالفا لمذهب مالك  ، وأبي حنيفة  ، وأحمد  ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
تنبيه . 

 اعلم أن مالكا  وأصحابه يشترط عندهم زيادة على أداء شهود الزنى شهادتهم في وقت واحد ، أن يكونوا شاهدين على فعل واحد ، فلو اجتمعوا ونظر واحد بعد واحد ، لم تصح شهادتهم على الأصح من مذهب مالك     ; لاحتمال تعدد الوطء وأن يكون الزاني نزع فرجه من فرجها بعد رؤية الأول ،  ورأى الثاني إيلاجا آخر غير الإيلاج الذي رآه من قبله ; لأن الأفعال لا  يضم بعضها إلى بعض في الشهادة عندهم ، ومتى لم تقبل شهادتهم حدوا حد القذف ،  ومشهور مذهب مالك  أيضا : وجوب تفرقتهم ، أعني شهود الزنى خاصة ، دون غيرهم من سائر الشهود . 

 ومعناه عندهم : أنه لا بد من إتيانهم مجتمعين ، فإذا جاءوا مجتمعين فرق  بينهم عند أداء الشهادة فيسأل كل واحد منهم دون حضرة الآخرين ، ويشهد كل  واحد منهم ، أنه رآه أدخل فرجه في فرجها ، أو أولجه فيه ، ولا بد عندهم من  زيادة كالمرود في المكحلة ونحوه ، ويجوز للشهود النظر إلى عورة الزانيين ،  ليمكنهم أن يؤدوا الشهادة على وجهها ، ولا إثم عليهم في ذلك ، ولا يقدح في  شهادتهم ; لأنه وسيلة إقامة حد من حدود الله ، ومحل هذا إن كانوا أربعة ،  فإن كانوا أقل من أربعة لم يجز لهم النظر إلى عورة الزاني إذ لا فائدة في شهادتهم ; ولأنهم يجلدون حد القذف . 

 وقال بعض المالكية : لا يجوز لهم النظر إلى عورات الزناة ، ولو كانوا  أربعة ، لما نبه عليه الشرع من استحسان الستر ، ويندب للحاكم عند المالكية  سؤال الشهود في الزنى عما ليس شرطا في صحة الشهادة ، كأن يقول لكل واحد من  الشهود بانفراده دون حضرة الآخرين : على أي حال رأيتهما وقت زناهما ، وهل  كانت المرأة على جنبها الأيمن ، أو الأيسر ، أو على بطنها ، أو على قفاها ،  وفي أي جوانب البيت ونحو ذلك ، فإن اختلفوا بأن قال أحدهم : كانت على  قفاها ، وقال الآخر : كانت على جنبها الأيمن ونحو ذلك بطلت شهادتهم ;  لدلالة اختلافهم على كذبهم ، وكذلك إن اختلفوا في جانب البيت الذي وقع فيه  الزنى . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (390)
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ* 
*صـ 379 إلى صـ 386*
*
*

*
 ولا شك أن مثل هذا السؤال أحوط في الدفع عن أعراض المسلمين ; لأنهم إن كانوا   [ ص:  379 ] صادقين لم يختلفوا ، وإن كانوا كاذبين علم كذبهم باختلافهم ، وقد  قدمنا ما يستأنس به لتفرقة شهود الزنى ، وسؤالهم متفرقين في قصة سليمان  وداود  في المرأة التي شهد عليها أربعة ، أنها زنت بكلبها فرجمها داود  فجاء سليمان  بالصبيان  ، وجعل منهم شهودا ، وفرقهم وسألهم متفرقين عن لون الكلب الذي زنت به ،  فأخبر كل واحد منهم بلون غير اللون الذي أخبر به الآخر ، فأرسل داود  للشهود ، وفرقهم وسألهم متفرقين عن لون الكلب الذي زنت به ، فاختلفوا في لونه ; كما تقدم إيضاحه . 

 واعلم أن كل ما يثبت به الرجم يثبت به الجلد فطريق ثبوتهما متحدة لا فرق بينهما ، كما لا يخفى .
الفرع الخامس : اعلم أنه إذا شهد اثنان أنه زنى بها في هذا البيت ، واثنان أنه زنى بها في بيت آخر ، أو شهد كل اثنين عليه بالزنى في بلد غير البلد الذي شهد عليه فيه صاحباهما ، أو اختلفوا في اليوم الذي وقع فيه الزنى ،  فقد اختلف أهل العلم هل تقبل شهادتهم ، نظرا إلى أنهم أربعة شهدوا بالزنى ،  أو لا تقبل ; لأنه لم يشهد أربعة على زنى واحد ، فكل زنى شهد عليه اثنان ،  ولا يثبت زنى باثنين . 

 قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : الجميع قذفة وعليهم الحد ، وبهذا قال مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، واختار أبو بكر  أنه لا حد عليهم ، وبه قال النخعي   وأبو ثور  وأصحاب  الرأي ، لأنهم كملوا أربعة ، ولنا أنه لم يكمل أربعة على زنى واحد ، فوجب  عليهم الحد كما لو انفرد بالشهادة اثنان وحدهما ، فأما المشهود عليه ، فلا  حد عليه في قولهم جميعا ، وقال أبو بكر    : عليه الحد ، وحكاه قولا لأحمد  ،  وهذا بعيد ، فإنه لم يثبت زنى واحد بشهادة أربعة ، فلم يجب الحد ; ولأن  جميع ما تعتبر له البينة يعتبر فيه كمالها في حق واحد ، فالموجب للحد أولى ;  لأنه مما يحتاط فيه ويدرأ بالشبهات ; وقد قال أبو بكر     : إنه لو شهد اثنان أنه زنى بامرأة بيضاء ، وشهد اثنان أنه زنى بسوداء  فهم قذفة ، ذكره القاضي عنه وهذا ينقض قوله ، انتهى منه ، ثم قال : وإن شهد  اثنان أنه زنى بها في زاوية بيت ، وشهد اثنان أنه زنى بها في زاوية منه  أخرى ، وكانت الزاويتان متباعدتين ، فالقول فيهما كالقول في البيتين وإن  كانتا متقاربتين كملت شهادتهم ، وحد المشهود عليه ، وبه قال أبو حنيفة  ، وقال  الشافعي    : لا حد عليه ; لأن شهادتهم لم تكمل ، ولأنهم اختلفوا في المكان ، فأشبه ما لو اختلفوا في البيتين ، وعلى قول أبي بكر  تكمل شهادتهم ، سواء تقاربت الزاويتان ، أو تباعدتا ، ولنا أنهما   [ ص: 380 ] إذا  تقاربتا أمكن صدق الشهود ، بأن يكون ابتداء الفعل في إحداهما وتمامه في  الأخرى أو ينسبه كل اثنين إلى إحدى الزاويتين لقربه منها فيجب قبول شهادتهم  كما لو اتفقوا ، بخلاف ما إذا كانتا متباعدتين ، فإنه لا يمكن كون المشهود  به فعلا واحدا . 

 فإن قيل : فقد يمكن أن يكون المشهود به فعلين ، فلم أوجبتم الحد مع الاحتمال ، والحد يدرأ بالشبهات ؟ 

 قلنا : ليس هذا بشبهة ، بدليل ما لو اتفقوا على موضع واحد ، فإن هذا يحتمل  فيه والحد واجب ، والقول في الزمان كالقول في هذا ، وأنه متى كان بينهما  زمن متباعد لا يمكن وجود الفعل الواحد في جميعه ، كطرفي النهار لم تكمل  شهادتهم ، ومتى تقاربا كملت شهادتهم ، انتهى من " المغني " . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : قد رأيت كلام أهل العلم في هذا  الفرع ، والظاهر أنه لا تكمل شهادة الأربعة إلا إذا شهدوا على فعل واحد في  مكان متحد ووقت متحد ; فإن اختلفوا في الزمان أو المكان حدوا ; لأنهما  فعلان ، ولم يشهد على واحد منهما أربعة عدول ، فلم يثبت واحد منهما .  والقول بتلفيق شهادتهم ، وضم شهادة بعضهم إلى شهادة بعض لا يظهر ، وقد علمت  أن مالكا  وأصحابه زادوا  أن تكون شهادة الأربعة على إيلاج متحد ، فلو نظروا واحدا بعد واحد مع  اتحاد الوقت والمكان لم تقبل عنده شهادتهم حتى ينظروا فرجه في فرجها نظرة  واحدة في لحظة واحدة ، وله وجه . 
الفرع السادس : إن شهد اثنان أنه زنى بها في قميص أبيض ، وشهد اثنان أنه زنى بها في قميص أحمر ، أو شهد اثنان أنه زنى بها في ثوب كتان ، وشهد اثنان أنه زنى بها في ثوب خز   . 

 فقد اختلف أهل العلم هل تكمل شهادتهم أو لا ؟ فقال بعضهم : لا تكمل  شهادتهم ; لأن كل اثنين منهما تخالف شهادتهما شهادة الاثنين الآخرين ، وممن  روي عنه ذلك  الشافعي  ،  وقال بعضهم : تكمل شهادتهم قائلا : إنه لا تنافي بين الشهادتين ; لإمكان  أن يكون عليه قميصان فذكر كل اثنين أحد القميصين ، وتركا ذكر الآخر ، فيكون  الجميع صادقين ; لأن أحد الثوبين الذي سكت عنه هذان هو الذي ذكره ذانك  كعكسه ، فلا تنافي ، ويمكن أن يكون عليها هي قميص أحمر ، وعليه هو قميص  أبيض كعكسه ، أو عليه هو ثوب كتان ، وعليها هي ثوب خز كعكسه ، فيمكن صدق  الجميع ; وإذا أمكن صدقهم فلا   [ ص: 381 ] وجه لرد شهادتهم ، وبهذا جزم صاحب المغني موجها له بما ذكرنا . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر لنا في هذا الفرع هو وجوب  استفسار الشهود ، فإن جزم اثنان بأن عليه ثوبا واحدا أحمر ، وجزم الآخران  أن عليه ثوبا واحدا أبيض لم تكمل شهادتهم لتنافي الشهادتين ، وإن اتفقوا على أن عليه ثوبين مثلا أحدهما أحمر ، والثاني أبيض ، وذكر كل اثنين أحد الثوبين ،  فلا إشكال في كمال شهادتهم ; لاتفاق الشهادتين ، وإن لم يمكن استفسار  الشهود لموتهم ، أو غيبتهم غيبة يتعذر معها سؤالهم ، فالذي يظهر لي عدم  كمال شهادتهم ; لاحتمال تخالف شهادتهما ، ومطلق احتمال اتفاقهما لا يكفي في  إقامة الحد ; لأن الحد يدرأ بالشبهات ،  فلا يقام بشهادة محتملة البطلان ، بل الظاهر من الصيغة اختلاف الشهادتين  والعمل بالظاهر لازم ، ما لم يقم دليل صارف عنه يجب الرجوع إليه . 

 والذي يظهر أنهم إن لم تكمل شهادتهم يحدون حد القذف . أما في الشهادة  المحتملة فإنه قبل إمكان استفسارهم ، فلا إشكال في عدم إمكان حدهم وإن أمكن  استفسارهم ، فإن فسروا ، بما يقتضي كمال شهادتهم حد المشهود عليه بشهادتهم  ، وإن فسروا بما يوجب بطلان شهادتهم ، فالظاهر أنهم يحدون حد القذف ; كما  قدمنا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
الفرع السابع : إن شهد اثنان أنه زنى بها مكرهة ، وشهد اثنان أنه زنى بها مطاوعة ، فلا حد على المرأة إجماعا ; لأن الشهادة عليها لم تكمل على فعل موجب للحد ، وإنما الخلاف في حكم الرجل والشهود . 

 قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وفي الرجل وجهان : 

 أحدهما : لا حد عليه ، وهو قول أبي بكر  ، والقاضي وأكثر الأصحاب ، وقول أبي حنيفة  ، وأحد الوجهين لأصحاب  الشافعي     ; لأن البينة لم تكمل على فعل واحد ، فإن فعل المطاوعة غير فعل المكرهة ،  ولم يتم العدد على كل واحد من الفعلين ، ولأن كل شاهدين منهما يكذبان  الآخرين ، وذلك يمنع قبول الشهادة ، أو يكون شبهة في درء الحد ولا يخرج عن  أن يكون قول واحد منهما مكذبا للآخر إلا بتقدير فعلين تكون مطاوعة في  أحدهما ، مكرهة في الآخر ، وهذا يمنع كون الشهادة كاملة على فعل واحد ،  ولأن شاهدي المطاوعة قاذفان لها ، ولم تكمل البينة عليها ، فلا تقبل  شهادتهما على غيرها . 

 [ ص: 282 ] والوجه الثاني : أنه يجب الحد عليه ، اختاره أبو الخطاب  ، وهو قول أبي يوسف  ومحمد  ، ووجه ثان  للشافعي    ; لأن الشهادة كملت على وجود الزنى منه ، واختلافهما إنما هو في فعلها لا في فعله ، فلا يمنع كمال الشهادة عليه . 

 وفي الشهود ثلاثة أوجه : 

 أحدها : لا حد عليهم ، وهو قول من أوجب الحد على الرجل بشهادتهم . 

 والثاني : عليهم الحد لأنهم شهدوا بالزنى ، ولم تكمل شهادتهم فلزمهم الحد ، كما لو لم يكمل عددهم . 

 والثالث : يجب الحد على شاهدي المطاوعة ، لأنهما قذفا المرأة بالزنى ، ولم  تكمل شهادتهم عليها ، ولا تجب على شاهدي الإكراه لأنهما لم يقذفا المرأة ،  وقد كملت شهادتهم على الرجل ، وإنما انتفى عنه الحد للشبهة . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : قد رأيت خلاف أهل العلم في هذا  الفرع ، وأظهر أقوالهم عندي فيه : أن الرجل والمرأة لا حد على واحد منهما ،  وأن على الشهود الأربعة حد القذف ، أما نفي الحد عن المرأة ، فلا خلاف فيه  ، ووجهه ظاهر ; لأنها لم تكمل عليها شهادة بالزنى ، وأما نفي الحد عن  الرجل ; فلأن الاثنين الشاهدين بالمطاوعة يكذبان الشاهدين بالإكراه كعكسه ،  وإذا كان كل اثنين من الأربعة يكذبان الآخرين في الحالة التي وقع عليها  الفعل لم تكمل شهادتهم على فعل واحد ، فلم تكمل على الرجل شهادة على حالة  زنى واحد ; لأن الإكراه والطوع أمران متنافيان ، وإذا لم تكمل عليه شهادة  بفعل واحد على حالة واحدة فعدم حده هو الأظهر ، أما وجه حد الشهود ، فلأن  الشاهدين على المرأة بأنها زنت مطاوعة للرجل قاذفان لها بالزنى ، ولم تكمل  شهادتهما عليها فحدهما لقذفهما المرأة ظاهر جدا ; ولأن الشاهدين بأنه زنى  بها مكرهة قاذفان للرجل بأنه أكرهها فزنى بها ، ولم تكمل شهادتهم ; لأن  شاهدي الطوع مكذبان لهما في دعواهما الإكراه فحدهما لقذفهما للرجل ولم تكمل  شهادتهما عليه ظاهر ، أما كون الأربعة قد اتفقت شهادتهم على أنه زنى بها ،  فيرده أن كل اثنين منهما يكذبان الآخرين في الحالة التي وقع عليها الزنى ،  هذا هو الأظهر عندنا من كلام أهل العلم في هذا الفرع ، والعلم عند الله  تعالى . 

 [ ص: 283 ] ومن المعلوم أن كل ما يثبت به الرجم على المحصن يثبت به الجلد على البكر ، فثبوت الأمرين طريقه واحدة .
الفرع الثامن : اعلم أنه إن شهد أربعة عدول على امرأة أنها زنت وتمت شهادتهم على الوجه المطلوب ، فقالت إنها عذراء ،  لم تزل بكارتها ونظر إليها أربع من النساء معروفات بالعدالة ، وشهدن بأنها  عذراء لم تزل بكارتها بمزيل . فقد اختلف أهل العلم : هل تدرأ شهادة النساء  عنها الحد أو لا ؟ فذهب مالك  وأصحابه  إلى أنها يقام عليها الحد ولا يلتفت لشهادة النساء ، وعبارة المدونة في  ذلك : إذا شهد عليها بالزنى أربعة عدول ، فقالت : إنها عذراء ونظر إليها  النساء ، وصدقنها لم ينظر إلى قولهن وأقيم عليها الحد . انتهى بواسطة نقل المواق  في شرحه لقول خليل  في  مختصره ، وبالبينة فلا يسقط بشهادة أربع نسوة ببكارتها ، وذهب جماعة من  أهل العلم إلى أن شهادة النساء ببكارتها تدرأ عنها الحد ، وهو مذهب  الإمام أحمد    . قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وبه قال  الشعبي  ،  والثوري  ،  والشافعي  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وأصحاب الرأي ووجه قول مالك  وأصحابه  بأنها يقام عليها الحد ، هو أن الشهادة على زناها تمت بأربعة عدول ، وأن  شهادة النساء لا مدخل لها في الحدود ، فلا تسقط بشهادتهن شهادة الرجال  عليها بالزنى ، ووجه قول الآخرين بأنها لا تحد هو أن بكارتها ثبتت بشهادة  النساء ، ووجود البكارة مانع من الزنى ظاهرا ; لأن الزنى لا يحصل بدون  الإيلاج في الفرج ، ولا يتصور ذلك مع بقاء البكارة ، لأن البكر هي التي لم  توطأ في قبلها ، وإذا انتفى الزنى لم يجب الحد ، كما لو قامت البينة بأن  المشهود عليه الزنى مجبوب . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في  " المغني " : ويجب أن يكتفى بشهادة امرأة واحدة ; لأنها مقبولة فيما لا  يطلع عليه الرجال ، يعني البكارة المذكورة ، انتهى ، وأما الأربعة الذين  شهدوا بالزنى فلا حد عليهم لتمام شهادتهم وهي أقوى من شهادة النساء  بالبكارة . 

 وقال صاحب " المغني " : وإنما لم يجب الحد عليهم لكمال عدتهم ، مع احتمال  صدقهم لأنه يحتمل أن يكون وطئها ، ثم عادت عذرتها ، فيكون ذلك شبهة في درء  الحد عنهم ، وأما إن شهدت بينة على رجل بالزنى فثبت ببينة أخرى أنه مجبوب ، أو شهدت بينة على امرأة بالزنى فثبت ببينة أخرى أنها رتقاء ،  فالظاهر وجوب حد القذف على بينة الزنى ، لظهور كذبها ; لأن المجبوب من  الرجال والرتقاء من النساء لا يمكن حصول الزنى من واحد منهما ، كما هو  معلوم .
[ ص: 284 ] المسألة الثانية : اعلم  أن العلماء أجمعوا على ثبوت الزنى ، ووجوب الحد رجما كان أو جلدا بإقرار  الزاني والزانية ، ولكنهم اختلفوا هل يثبت الزنى بإقرار الزاني مرة واحدة ، أو لا يكفي ذلك حتى يقر به أربع مرات ؟ فذهب  الإمام أحمد  ، وأبو حنيفة  ،  وابن أبي ليلى  ، والحكم    : إلى أنه لا يثبت إلا إذا أقر به أربع مرات ، وزاد أبو حنيفة   وابن أبي ليلى    : أن يكون ذلك في أربع مجالس ، ولا تكفي عندهما الإقرارات الأربعة في مجلس واحد ، وذهب مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، والحسن  ، وحماد  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وابن المنذر  إلى أن الزنى يثبت بالإقرار مرة واحدة . 

 أما حجج من قال يكفي الإقرار به مرة واحدة ، فمنها أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال لأنيس  في الحديث الصحيح المشهور :   " واغد يا أنيس  إلى امرأة هذا ، فإن اعترفت فارجمها " ،  فاعترفت فرجمها ، وفي رواية في الصحيح : فاعترفت فأمر بها رسول الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - فرجمت ، قالوا : فهذا الحديث المتفق عليه من حديث  أبي هريرة  ، وزيد بن خالد الجهني     - رضي الله عنهما - ظاهر ظهورا واضحا في أن الزنى يثبت بالاعتراف به مرة  واحدة ; لأن قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيه : " فإن اعترفت فارجمها " ،  ظاهر في الاكتفاء بالاعتراف مرة واحدة ، إذ لو كان الاعتراف أربع مرات لا  بد منه لقال له - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : فإن اعترفت أربع مرات فارجمها ،  فلما لم يقل ذلك عرفنا أن المرة الواحدة تكفي ; لأنه لا يجوز تأخير البيان  عن وقت الحاجة ، كما هو معلوم . 

 ومن أدلتهم على الاكتفاء بالاعتراف بالزنى مرة واحدة ما ثبت في الصحيح من حديث  عمران بن حصين    - رضي الله عنهما - : أن امرأة من جهينة  أتت  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهي حبلى من الزنى ، فقالت : يا نبي الله ،  أصبت حدا فأقمه علي ، فدعا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وليها فقال : "  أحسن إليها فإذا وضعت فأتني بها " ، ففعل فأمر بها النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - فشكت عليها ثيابها ثم أمر بها فرجمت ثم صلى عليها ، فقال له عمر    : تصلي عليها يا نبي الله وقد زنت ؟ فقال : " لقد تابت توبة لو قسمت بين سبعين من أهل المدينة  لوسعتهم ، وهل وجدت توبة أفضل من أن جادت بنفسها لله تعالى " ، هذا لفظ مسلم  في  صحيحه ، وهو نص صحيح في أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، أمر برجمها بإقرارها  مرة واحدة ; لأنها قالت : إني أصبت حدا ، مرة واحدة ، وأن النبي - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - أمر برجمها من غير تعدد الإقرار ; لأن الحديث لم يذكر فيه  إلا إقرارها مرة واحدة . 

 ومن أدلتهم على ذلك أيضا : ما ثبت في الصحيح من قصة الغامدية  التي  جاءت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقالت : يا رسول - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - إني قد زنيت فطهرني ، وأنه ردها ، فلما كان من الغد   [ ص: 385 ] قالت : يا رسول الله ، لم تردني لعلك أن تردني كما رددت ماعزا  ،  فوالله إني لحبلى ، فقال : " أما لا فاذهبي حتى تلدي " ، فلما ولدت أتته  بالصبي في خرقة ، قالت : هذا قد ولدته ، قال : " اذهبي فأرضعيه حتى تفطميه "  ، فلما فطمته أتته بالصبي في يده كسرة خبز ، فقالت : هذا يا نبي الله ، قد  فطمته وقد أكل الطعام ، فدفع الصبي إلى رجل من المسلمين ثم أمر بها فحفر  لها إلى صدرها ، وأمر الناس فرجموها ، فيقبل  خالد بن الوليد  بحجر فرمى رأسها فتنضح الدم على وجه خالد  ، فسبها ، فسمع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سبه إياها ، فقال : " مهلا يا خالد  ، فوالذي نفسي بيده ، لقد تابت توبة لو تابها صاحب مكس لغفر له " ، ثم أمر بها فصلي عليها ودفنت ، هذا لفظ مسلم  في صحيحه من حديث  عبد الله بن بريدة  ، عن أبيه ، وهو من أصرح الأدلة على الاكتفاء بإقرار الزاني بالزنا مرة واحدة ; لأن الغامدية  المذكورة لما قالت له - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : لعلك أن تردني كما رددت ماعزا  ، لم ينكر ذلك عليها ، ولو كان الإقرار أربع مرات شرطا في لزوم الحد لقال لها إنما رددته ، لكونه لم يقر أربعا . 

 وقد قال الشوكاني  في "  نيل الأوطار " ، بعد ذكره لهذه الواقعة : وهذه الواقعة من أعظم الأدلة  الدالة على أن تربيع الإقرار ، ليس بشرط للتصريح فيها ، بأنها متأخرة عن  قضية ماعز  ، وقد اكتفى فيها بدون أربع كما سيأتي ، اهـ منه . 

 وفي صحيح مسلم  أيضا من حديث  سليمان بن بريدة  عن أبيه ، ما نصه : قال : ثم جاءته امرأة من غامد  من الأزد  ، فقالت : يا رسول الله طهرني ، فقال : " ويحك ارجعي فاستغفري الله وتوبي إليه " ، فقالت : أراك تريد أن تردني كما رددت ماعز بن مالك  قال  : " وما ذاك " ؟ قالت : إنها حبلى من الزنا ، فقال " : آنت " ؟ قالت : نعم  ، فقال لها " : حتى تضعي ما في بطنك " ، قال : فكفلها رجل من الأنصار  حتى وضعت ، قال : فأتى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقال : قد وضعت الغامدية  ، فقال " : إذا لا نرجمها وندع ولدها صغيرا ليس له من يرضعه " ، فقام رجل من الأنصار  فقال : إلي رضاعه يا نبي الله ، قال : فرجمها ، اهـ منه . 

 وهذه الرواية كالتي قبلها في الدلالة على الاكتفاء بالإقرار مرة واحدة إلى  غير ذلك من الأدلة الدالة على عدم اشتراط تكرر الإقرار بالزنا أربعا ،  وأما حجة من قالوا : يشترط في ثبوت الإقرار بالزنا ، أن يقر به أربع مرات ،  وأنه لا يجب عليه الحد إلا بالإقرار أربعا ، فهي ما ثبت في الصحيحين من  حديث  أبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - المتفق عليه ، قال : أتى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رجل من الناس وهو في المسجد ، فناداه : يا رسول الله إني زنيت ، يريد [ ص: 386 ] نفسه  ، فأعرض عنه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فتنحى لشق وجهه الذي أعرض قبله ،  فقال : يا رسول الله إني زنيت ، فأعرض عنه ، فجاء لشق وجه النبي - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - الذي أعرض عنه ، فلما شهد على نفسه أربع شهادات دعاه  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقال " : أبك جنون " ؟ قال : لا يا رسول  الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ، فقال " : أحصنت " ؟ قال : نعم ، قال " :  اذهبوا فارجموه " ، الحديث ، هذا لفظ  البخاري  في صحيحه ، ولفظ مسلم    : فلما  شهد على نفسه أربع شهادات دعاه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقال "  : أبك جنون " ؟ قال : لا ، قال " : فهل أحصنت " ؟ قال : نعم ، فقال رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : اذهبوا به فارجموه " اهـ . 

 قالوا : فهذا الحديث المتفق عليه فيه ترتيب الرجم على أربع شهادات على  نفسه ، أي : أربع إقرارات بصيغة ترتيب الجزاء على الشرط ; لأن لما مضمنة  معنى الشرط وترتيب الحد على الأربع ترتيب الجزاء على شرطه ، دليل على  اشتراط الأربع المذكورة ، والرجل المذكور في هذا الحديث ، هو ماعز بن مالك  وقصته  مشهورة صحيحة ، وفي ألفاظ رواياتها ما يدل على أنه لم يرجمه ، حتى شهد على  نفسه أربع شهادات ; كما رأيت في الحديث المذكور آنفا ، وقد علمت مما ذكرنا  ما استدل به كل واحد من الفريقين . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أظهر قولي أهل العلم في هذه المسألة  عندي : هو الجمع بين الأحاديث الدالة على اشتراط الأربع ، والأحاديث  الدالة على الاكتفاء بالمرة الواحدة ; لأن الجمع بين الأدلة واجب متى ما  أمكن ، لأن إعمال الدليلين أولى من إلغاء أحدهما ، ووجه الجمع المذكور هو  حمل الأحاديث التي فيها التراخي ، عن إقامة الحد بعد صدور الإقرار مرة على  من كان أمره ملتبسا في صحة عقله ، واختلاله ، وفي سكره ، وصحوه من السكر ،  ونحو ذلك ، وحمل أحاديث إقامة الحد بعد الإقرار مرة واحدة على من عرفت صحة عقله وصحوه من السكر ، وسلامة إقراره من المبطلات ، وهذا الجمع رجحه الشوكاني  في " نيل الأوطار " . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (391)
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ* 
*صـ 387 إلى صـ 394*
*
*
*
 ومما يؤيده أن جميع الروايات التي يفهم منها اشتراط الأربع كلها في قصة ماعز  ،  وقد دلت روايات حديثه أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان لا يدري أمجنون  هو أم لا ؟ صاح هو أو سكران ؟ بدليل قوله له في الحديث المتفق عليه  المذكور آنفا " : أبك جنون " ؟ وسؤاله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لقومه عن  عقله ، وسؤاله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : أشرب خمرا " ؟ فقام رجل فاستنكهه  فلم يجد منه ريح خمر ، وكل   [ ص: 387 ] ذلك ثابت في الصحيح ، وهو دليل قوي على الجمع بين الأحاديث كما ذكرنا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
فروع تتعلق بهذه المسألة 

 الفرع الأول : اعلم أن الظاهر اشتراط التصريح بموجب الحد الذي هو الزنى تصريحا ينفي كل احتمال ; لأن بعض الناس قد يطلق اسم الزنى على ما ليس موجبا للحد . 

 ويدل لهذا قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لماعز  لما قال : إنه زنى ،   " لعلك قبلت أو غمزت أو نظرت " ؟ قال : لا ، قال " : أفنكتها " ؟ - لا يكني - ، قال : نعم ، قال : فعند ذلك أمر برجمه ، وهذا ثابت في صحيح  البخاري  وغيره من حديث  ابن عباس  ، ويؤخذ منه التعريض للزاني بأن يستر على نفسه ، ويستغفر الله فإنه غفار لمن تاب وآمن وعمل صالحا .
الفرع الثاني : اعلم أنه إذا تمت شهادة الشهود الأربعة بالزنى فصدقهم الزاني المشهود عليه ، بأن أقر أنه زنى مرة واحدة فصارت الشهادة تامة ، والإقرار غير تام عند من يشترط أربعا . 

 فأظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي : أن الحد يقام عليه لكمال البينة خلافا لمن  زعم أنه لا يقام عليه الحد ; لأن شرط صحة البينة الإنكار ، وهذا غير منكر .  

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : إن سقوط الحد بإقراره مرة قول أبي حنيفة  اهـ  ، وكذلك لو تمت عليه شهادة البينة وأقر على نفسه أربع مرات ، ثم رجع عن  إقراره ، فلا ينفعه الرجوع لوجوب الحد عليه بشهادة البينة ، فلا حاجة  لإقراره ولا فائدة في رجوعه عنه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
الفرع الثالث : اعلم أن أظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي : أنه إذا أقر بزنى قديم  قبل إقراره ، ولا يبطل الإقرار بأنه لم يقر إلا بعد زمن طويل ; لأن الظاهر  اعتبار الإقرار مطلقا ، سواء تقادم عهده ، أو لم يتقادم ، وكذلك شهادة  البينة ، فإنها تقبل ، ولو لم تشهد إلا بعد طول الزمن ; لأن عموم النصوص  يقتضي ذلك ، لأنها ليس فيها التفريق بين تعجيل الشهادة وتأخيرها ، خلافا لأبي حنيفة  ومن وافقه في قولهم : إن الإقرار يقبل بعد زمن طويل والشهادة لا تقبل مع التأخير . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وإن شهدوا بزنى قديم أو أقر به وجب الحد ، وبهذا   [ ص: 388 ] قال مالك  ،  والأوزاعي  ،  والثوري  ، واسحاق  ،  وأبو ثور    . 

 وقال أبو حنيقة    : لا أقبل بينة على زنى قديم وأحده بالإقرار به ، وهذا قول ابن حامد  ، وذكره ابن أبي موسى  مذهبا لأحمد  ، اهـ منه . 

 أما قبول الإقرار بالزنا القديم ووجوب الحد به فلا وجه للعدول عنه بحال ; لأنه مقر على نفسه ، ولا يتهم في نفسه . 

 وأما شهادة البينة بزنا قديم ، فالأظهر قبولها ، لعموم النصوص كما ذكرنا آنفا ، وحجة أبي حنيفة  ، ومن وافقه في رد شهادة البينة على زنا قديم ، هو أن تأخير الشهادة ، يدل على التهمة فيدرأ ذلك الحد . 

 وقال في " المغني " : ومن حجتهم على ذلك ما روي عن عمر  ، أنه قال : أيما شهود شهدوا بحد لم يشهدوا بحضرته فهم شهود ضغن ، ثم قال : رواه الحسن  مرسلا ، ومراسيل الحسن  ليست بالقوية ، اهـ منه . 

 وقد قدمنا الكلام مستوفى على مراسيل الحسن  ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
الفرع الرابع : اعلم أنه إن أقر بأنه زنى بامرأة وسماها فكذبته ، وقالت : إنه لم يزن بها . 

 فأظهر أقوال أهل العلم عندي : أنه يجب عليه حد الزنى بإقراره ، وحد القذف  أيضا ; لأنه قذف المرأة بالزنا ولم يأت بأربعة شهود فوجب عليه حد القذف . 

 وقال في " المغني " : وقال أبو حنيفة  ، وأبو يوسف    : لا حد عليه ، لأنا صدقناها في إنكارها فصار محكوما بكذبه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : وجوب الحد عليه بإقراره لا ينبغي العدول عنه ، ولا يمكن أن يصح خلافه لأمرين : 

 الأول : أنه أقر على نفسه بالزنا إقرارا صحيحا ، وقولهم إننا صدقناها ليس  بصحيح ، بل نحن لم نصدقها ، ولم نقل إنها صادقة ، ولكن انتفاء الحد عنها  إنما وقع لأنها لم تقر ، ولم تقم عليها بينة ; فعدم حدها لانتفاء مقتضيه ،  لا لأنها صادقة كما ترى . 

 الأمر الثاني : ما رواه أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا  عثمان بن أبي شيبة  ، ثنا  طلق بن غنام  ،   [ ص: 389 ] ثنا عبد السلام بن حفص  ، ثنا أبو حازم  ، عن  سهل بن سعد  ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أن  رجلا أتاه ، فأقر عنده أنه زنى بامرأة سماها له ، فبعث النبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - إلى المرأة فسألها عن ذلك ، فأنكرت أن تكون زنت فجلده الحد  وتركها ، اهـ منه ، وعبد السلام  المذكور في هذا الإسناد وثقه  ابن معين  ، وتوثيقه له أولى من قول  أبي حاتم الرازي    : إنه غير معروف ; لأن من حفظ حجة على من لم يحفظ . 

 والحديث المذكور نص في أن المقر يقام عليه الحد وهو واضح ; لأن من أقر على  نفسه بالزنا لا نزاع في وجوب الحد عليه ، وأما كونه يحد مع ذلك حد القذف  فظاهر أيضا ، ويدل عليه عموم قوله تعالى : والذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة ، الآية [ 24 \ 4 ] والأخذ بعموم النصوص واجب ، إلا بدليل مخصص يجب الرجوع إليه ، وكون حديث  سهل بن سعد الساعدي  الذي ذكرناه آنفا عند أبي داود  ليس فيه أن النبي حد الرجل المذكور حد القذف ، بل حد الزنا فقط لا يعارض به عموم النصوص . 

 وقال الشوكاني  في " نيل الأوطار " : وحده للزنا والقذف معا هو الظاهر ، لوجهين : 

 الأول : أن غاية ما في حديث سهل     : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يحد ذلك الرجل للقذف وذلك لا ينتهض  للاستدلال به على السقوط ; لاحتمال أن يكون ذلك لعدم الطلب من المرأة أو  لوجود مسقط ، إلى أن قال : الوجه الثاني : أن ظاهر القذف العموم فلا يخرج  من ذلك إلا ما خرج بدليل ، وقد صدق على كل من كان كذلك أنه قاذف ، اهـ منه ،  وهو الظاهر الذي لا ينبغي العدول عنه ، وكذلك ما جاء في بعض روايات حديث ماعز بن مالك  أنه  عين الجارية التي زنا بها ، ولم يحده النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لقذفها  بل حده للزنا فقط ، فإن ترك حده لم يوجه بما قدمنا قريبا . 

 وعلى كل حال فمن قال : زنيت بفلانة فلا شك أنه مقر على نفسه بالزنا ،  وقاذف لها هي به ، وظاهر النصوص مؤاخذته بإقراره على نفسه ، وحده أيضا حد  القذف ; لأنه قاذف بلا شك ، كما ترى . 

 ومما يؤيد هذا المذهب ما رواه أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا  محمد بن يحيى بن فارس  ، ثنا موسى بن هارون البردي  ، ثنا  هشام بن يوسف  ، عن القاسم بن فياض الأبناوي  ،   [ ص: 390 ] عن خلاد بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن  ابن المسيب  ، عن  ابن عباس    : أن رجلا من بني بكر بن ليث  أتى  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فأقر أنه زنى بامرأة أربع مرات ، فجلده  مائة وكان بكرا ، ثم سأله البينة على المرأة ، فقالت : كذب والله يا رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فجلده حد الفرية ثمانين، اهـ . 

 فإن قيل : هذا الحديث ضعيف ، لأن في إسناده القاسم بن فياض الأبناوي الصنعاني  ، قال فيه ابن حجر  في التقريب : مجهول ، وقال فيه الذهبي  في " الميزان " : ضعفه غير واحد منهم عباس  عن  ابن معين  ، فالجواب من وجهين : 

 الأول : أن القاسم  المذكور قال فيه أبو داود    : ثقة ، كما نقله عنه الذهبي  في الميزان ، والتعديل يقبل مجملا ، والتجريح لا يقبل مجملا ، كما تقدم . 

 الثاني : أن حديث  ابن عباس  هذا  الذي فيه الجمع بين حد القذف ، وحد الزنا إن قال : أنه زنى بامرأة عينها  فأنكرت ، معتضد اعتضادا قويا بظواهر النصوص الدالة على مؤاخذته بإقراره ،  والنصوص الدالة على أن من قذف امرأة بالزنى ، فأنكرت ولم يأت ببينة أنه يحد  حد القذف . 

 فالحاصل : أن أظهر الأقوال عندنا أنه يحد حد القذف وحد الزنا ، وهو مذهب مالك  ، وقد نص عليه في المدونة خلافا لمن قال يحد حد الزنا فقط ، كأحمد   والشافعي  ، ولمن قال : يحد حد القذف فقط ، ويؤيد هذا المذهب الذي اخترناه في هذه المسألة ما قاله مالك  وأصحابه : من أن الرجل لو قال لامرأة : زنيت ، فقالت له : زنيت بك أنها تحد للقذف وللزنا معا ، ولا يحد الرجل لهما لأنها صدقته ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
الفرع الخامس : اعلم أنه لا يصح إقرار المكره ، فلو أكره الرجل بالضرب أو غيره من أنواع التعذيب ليقر بالزنا فأقر به مكرها لم يلزمه إقراره به فلا يحد ، ولا يثبت عليه الزنا ، ولا نعلم من أهل العلم من خالف في هذا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة الثالثة : اعلم أنا قد قدمنا ثبوت الزنا بالبينة والإقرار ، ولا  خلاف في ثبوته بكل واحد منهما إن وقع على الوجه المطلوب ، أما ظهور الحمل بامرأة ، لا يعرف لها زوج ولا سيد ،  فقد اختلف العلماء في ثبوت الحد به ، فقال بعض أهل العلم : الحبل في التي  لا يعرف لها زوج ولا سيد يثبت عليها به الزنا ، ويجب عليها الحد به ، وقد  ثبت هذا في حديث عمر    - رضي الله عنه - الذي قدمناه في قوله : إذا قامت البينة أو كان الحبل ،   [ ص: 391 ] أو الاعتراف . والحديث المذكور في الصحيحين وغيرهما كما تقدم ، وقد صرح فيه أمير المؤمنين عمر    - رضي الله عنه - ، بأن الحبل الذي هو الحمل يثبت به الزنا كما يثبت بالبينة والإقرار ، وممن ذهب إلى أن الحبل يثبت به الزنا ، عمر    - رضي الله عنه - كما رأيت ، ومالك  وأصحابه ، وذهب  الشافعي  وأحمد  وأبو حنيفة  وجماهير أهل العلم إلى أنه لا يثبت الزنا ولا يجب الحد بمجرد الحبل ، ولو لم يعرف لها زوج ولا سيد ، وهذا القول عزاه النووي  في شرح مسلم   للشافعي  ، وأبي حنيفة  ، وجماهير أهل العلم ، وإذا عرفت أقوال أهل العلم في هذه المسألة ، فهذه أدلتهم . 

 أما الذين قالوا : إن الزنا يثبت بالحمل ، إن لم يكن لها زوج ولا سيد ، فقد احتجوا بحديث عمر  المتفق عليه المتقدم وفيه التصريح من عمر  بأن الحبل يثبت به الزنا ، كالبينة والإقرار . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : إنما قال من قال : بوجوب الحد وثبوت الزنا بالحمل ، لقول عمر     - رضي الله عنه - ، والرجم واجب على كل من زنى من الرجال والنساء ، إذا  كان محصنا ، إذا قامت البينة أو كان الحبل أو الاعتراف ، وروي أن عثمان  أوتي بامرأة ولدت لستة أشهر فأمر بها عثمان  أن ترجم ، فقال علي    : ليس لك عليها سبيل ، قال الله : وحمله وفصاله ثلاثون شهرا   [ 46 \ 15 ] ، وهذا يدل على أنه كان يرجمها بحملها وعن عمر  نحو هذا ، وروي عن علي     - رضي الله عنه - أنه قال : يا أيها الناس إن الزنا زناءان : زنا سر ،  وزنا علانية ، فزنا السر : أن يشهد الشهود ، فيكون الشهود أول من يرمي ،  وزنا العلانية : أن يظهر الحبل أو الاعتراف ، فيكون الإمام أول من يرمي ،  وهذا قول سادة الصحابة ولم يظهر في عصرهم مخالف ، فيكون إجماعا ، انتهى محل  الغرض من " المغني " . 

 وانظر أسانيد الآثار التي ذكرها عن الصحابة ، هذا هو حاصل ما احتج به من قال : إن الزنا يثبت بالحمل . 

 وأما الذين قالوا : إن الحمل وحده لا يثبت به الزنا ، ولا يجب به الحد ،  بل لا بد من البينة أو الإقرار ، فقد قال في " المغني " : حجتهم أنه يحتمل  أن الحمل من وطء إكراه أو شبهة يسقط بالشبهات ، وقد قيل : إن المرأة تحمل  من غير وطء بأن يدخل ماء الرجل في فرجها ، إما بفعلها ، أو فعل غيرها ،  ولهذا تصور حمل البكر فقد وجد ذلك . 

 وأما قول الصحابة ، فقد اختلفت الرواية عنهم فروى سعيد    : حدثنا  خلف بن خليفة  ،   [ ص: 392 ] حدثنا هاشم    : أن امرأة رفعت إلى  عمر بن الخطاب    - رضي الله عنه - ، ليس لها زوج ، وقد حملت فسألها عمر  ، فقالت : إنني امرأة ثقيلة الرأس وقع علي رجل ، وأنا نائمة فما استيقظت حتى فرغ ، فدرأ عنها الحد ، وروى البراء بن صبرة  ، عن عمر  أنه أوتي بامرأة حامل ، فادعت أنها أكرهت ، فقال : خل سبيلها ، وكتب إلى أمراء الأجناد ، ألا يقتل أحد إلا بإذنه   . 

وروي عن علي   وابن عباس  أنهما قالا : إذا كان في الحد لعل وعسى فهو معطل ، وروى  الدارقطني  بإسناده عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  ،  ومعاذ بن جبل  ،  وعقبة بن عامر    - رضي الله عنهم أنهم - قالوا : إذا اشتبه عليك الحد فادرأ ما استطعت ، ولا خلاف في أن الحد يدرأ بالشبهات ، وهي متحققة هنا ، اهـ بلفظه من " المغني " . 

 وانظر أيضا أسانيد هذه الآثار التي ذكرها عن الصحابة ، وهذا الذي ذكر هو  حاصل ما احتج به الجمهور الذين قالوا إن الحبل لا يثبت به الزنا . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي : أن  الزنا لا يثبت بمجرد الحبل ، ولو لم يعرف لها زوج ولا سيد ; لأن الحمل قد  يقع لا شك من غير وطء في الفرج ، بل قد يطأ الرجل المرأة في فخذيها ،  فتتحرك شهوتها فينزل ماؤها وينزل الرجل ، فيسيل ماؤه فيدخل في فرجها ،  فيلتقي ماؤه بمائها فتحمل من غير وطء وهذا مشاهد لا يمكن إنكاره . 

 ولأجل ذلك فالأصح أن الزوج إذا كان يطأ امرأته في الفخذين ، ولم يجامعها  في الفرج فظهر بها حمل أنه لا يجوز له اللعان لنفي ذلك الحمل ; لأن ماءه قد  يسيل إلى فرجها ، فتحمل منه ، وقول عمر    - رضي الله عنه - : إذا كان الحبل أو الاعتراف اجتهاد منه ; لأنه يظهر له - رضي الله عنه - أن الحمل يثبت به الزنا كالاعتراف والبينة . 

 وإنما قلنا : إن الأظهر لنا خلاف قوله - رضي الله عنه - ، لأنا نعلم أن  وجود الحمل لا يستلزم الوطء في الفرج بل قد تحبل بدون ذلك ، وإذا كان الحبل  لا يستلزم الوطء في الفرج فلا وجه لثبوت الزنا ، وإقامة الحد بأمر محتمل  غير مستلزم لموجب الحد ، كما ترى . 
ومن المعلوم أن الحدود تدرأ بالشبهات ، هذا هو الأظهر عندنا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
فروع تتعلق بهذه المسألة . 

 [ ص: 393 ] الفرع الأول : اعلم أن الذين قالوا : بوجوب الحد بالحمل قالوا  : إن تلك الحامل إن كانت طارئة من بلاد أخرى ، وادعت أن حملها من زوج لها  تركته في بلدها فلا حد عليها عندهم ، ولا يثبت عليها الزنا بذلك الحمل . 

 الفرع الثاني : اعلم أنه إن ظهر بها حمل فادعت أنها مكرهة لا يقبل دعواها  الإكراه عند من يثبت الزنا بالحمل إلا إذا اعتضدت دعواها بما يقويها من  القرائن كإتيانها صارخة مستغيثة ممن فعل بها ذلك ، وكأن تأتي متعلقة برجل  تزعم أنه هو الذي أكرهها وكأن تشتكي من الذي فعل بها ذلك قبل ظهور الحمل . 

 وقال بعض علماء المالكية : إن كانت شكواها من الرجل الذي فعل بها ذلك  مشبهة لكون الرجل الذي ادعت عليه غير معروف بالصلاح ، فلا حد عليها ، وإن  كان الذي ادعت عليه معروفا بالصلاح ، والعفاف ، والتقوى حدث ولم يقبل قولها  عليه . 

 وقال بعض المالكية : إن لم تسم الرجل الذي ادعت أنه أكرهها تعزر ، ولا تحد إن كانت معروفة بالصلاح والعفاف .
الفرع الثالث : قال الشيخ الحطاب  في شرحه لقول خليل  في مختصره المالكي : أو مكرهة ، ما نصه : قال في الطراز أو في أواخر الجزء الثالث في ترجمة تفسير الطلاق ، وما يلزم من ألفاظه ، قال ابن عبد الغفور    : ويقال إن عبد الله بن عيسى  سئل عن جارية بكر زوجها فابتنى بها زوجها فأتت بولد لأربعة أشهر ، فذكر ذلك لها فقالت : إني كنت نائمة فانتبهت لبلل بين فخذي ، وذكر الزوج أنه وجدها عذراء . 

 فأجاب فيها : أنها لا حد عليها إذا كانت معروفة بالعفاف ، وحسن الحال ،  ويفسخ النكاح ، ولها المهر كاملا ، إلا أن تكون علمت الحمل ، وغرت فلها قدر  ما استحل منها ، انتهى من الاستغناء ، انتهى كلام الطراز ، انتهى ما نقله الحطاب  ، وهو يؤيد أن الحمل قد يقع من غير وطء يوجب الحد كما ذكرنا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة الرابعة : اعلم أن من ثبت عليه الزنا وهو محصن ،  اختلف أهل العلم فيه ، فقال بعضهم : يجلد مائة جلدة أولا ثم يرجم بعد ذلك ،  فيجمع له بين الجلد والرجم ، وقال بعضهم : يرجم فقط ولا يجلد ; لأن غير  القتل يندرج في القتل ، وممن قال بالجمع بينهما علي    - رضي الله عنه - ، وهو إحدى الروايتين عن  الإمام أحمد  ، قال  ابن قدامة  في   [ ص: 394 ]   " المغني " : وبه قال  ابن عباس  ،  وأبي بن كعب  ، وأبو ذر  ، ذكر ذلك عبد العزيز  عنهما واختاره ، وبه قال الحسن ، وإسحاق ، وداود ، وابن المنذر ، وممن قال بأنه يرجم فقط ولا يجلد مع الرجم مالك  ، وأبو حنيفة  ،  والشافعي  ، والنخعي  ،  والزهري  ،  والأوزاعي  ، واختاره أبو إسحاق ، الجوزجاني  ،  وأبو بكر الأثرم  ، ونصراه في سننهما وهو رواية عن  الإمام أحمد  وهو مروي عن عمر  ، وعثمان  ،  وابن مسعود  ، قال ذلك كله  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " ، وهذا القول الأخير الذي هو الاقتصار على الرجم عزاه النووي  في شرح مسلم  لجماهير العلماء . 

 وفي المسألة قول ثالث : وهو ما حكاه  القاضي عياض  ، عن طائفة من أهل الحديث ، وهو أنه يجب الجمع بينهما إذا كان الزاني شيخا ثيبا فإن كان شابا ثيبا اقتصر على الرجم . 

 وإذا علمت أقوال أهل العلم في هذه المسألة فهذه تفاصيل أدلتهم ، أما الذين  قالوا : يجمع للزاني المحصن بين الجلد والرجم ، فقد احتجوا بأدلة . 

 منها : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صرح بالجمع بينهما للزاني المحصن تصريحا ثابتا عن ثبوت لا مطعن فيه . 

 قال  مسلم بن الحجاج    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثنا  يحيى بن يحيى التميمي  ، أخبرنا هشيم  ، عن منصور  ، عن الحسن  ، عن حطان بن عبد الله الرقاشي  ، عن  عبادة بن الصامت    - رضي الله عنه - ، قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : خذوا عني ، خذوا عني ، قد جعل الله لهن سبيلا البكر بالبكر جلد مائة ونفي سنة ، والثيب بالثيب جلد مائة والرجم   " ، وهذا تصريح منه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأن الثيب وهو المحصن يجلد مائة ويرجم ، وهذا اللفظ أخرجهمسلم  أيضا بإسناد آخر ، وفي لفظ في صحيح مسلم    " : الثيب جلد مائة ثم رجم بالحجارة   " ، وهو تصريح من النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالجمع بينهما ، وفي لفظ عند مسلم  أيضا " : والثيب يجلد ويرجم   " ، وهذه الروايات الثابتة في الصحيح فيها تصريحه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالجمع بين الجلد والرجم . 

 ومن أدلتهم على الجمع بينهما : أن عليا    - رضي الله عنه - جلد شراحة الهمدانية  يوم الخميس ، ورجمها يوم الجمعة ، وقال : جلدتها بكتاب الله ، ورجمتها بسنة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم   - . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (392)
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ* 
*صـ 395 إلى صـ 402*
*
*
*
 قال  البخاري    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثنا آدم  ، حدثنا شعبة  ، ثنا  سلمة بن كهيل  ،   [ ص: 395 ] قال : سمعت  الشعبي  يحدث عن علي    - رضي الله عنه - ، حين رجم المرأة يوم الجمعة ، وقال : قد رجمتها بسنة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، انتهى منه . 

 وقال ابن حجر في " الفتح " في الكلام على هذا الحديث ، ما نصه في رواية  علي بن الجعد    : أن عليا  أتي بامرأة زنت فضربها يوم الخميس ، ورجمها يوم الجمعة إلى آخر ما ذكره من الروايات ، بأن عليا  ضربها ورجمها ، وهي شراحة الهمدانية  كما تقدم ، وفي رواية : أنها مولاة لسعيد بن قيس  ، ومن أدلتهم على الجمع بينهما أن الله تعالى قال : الزانية والزاني فاجلدوا كل واحد منهما مائة جلدة    [ 24 \ 2 ] ، واللفظ عام في البكر والمحصن ، ثم جاءت السنة بالرجم في حق  المحصن والتغريب سنة في حق البكر ، فوجب الجمع بينهما عملا بدلالة الكتاب  والسنة معا ، كما قال علي     - رضي الله عنه - ، قالوا : وقد شرع في كل من المحصن والثيب عقوبتان :  أما عقوبتا الثيب : فهما الجلد والرجم ، وأما عقوبتا البكر : فهما الجلد  والتغريب . 

 هذا هو حاصل ما احتج به الذين قالوا : إنه يجمع للمحصن بين الجلد والرجم . 

 وأما الذين قالوا : يرجم فقط ، ولا يجلد فاحتجوا بأدلة . 

 منها : أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رجم ماعزا  ،  ولم يجلده مع الرجم ; لأن جميع الروايات في رجم ماعز بن مالك ليس في شيء  منها أنه جلده مع الرجم بل ألفاظها كلها مقتصرة على الرجم ، قالوا : ولو  كان الجلد مع الرجم لم ينسخ لأمر بجلد ماعز  مع الرجم ، ولو أمر به لنقله بعض رواة القصة ، قالوا : وقصة ماعز  متأخرة عن حديث  عبادة بن الصامت    - رضي الله عنه - الذي فيه التصريح بالجمع بينهما . 

 والدليل على أن حديث عبادة  متقدم وأنه أول نص نزل في حد الزنا أن قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيه " : خذوا عني ، قد جعل الله لهن سبيلا   " الحديث ، يشير بجعل الله لهن سبيلا بالحد ، إلى قوله تعالى : واللاتي  يأتين الفاحشة من نسائكم فاستشهدوا عليهن أربعة منكم فإن شهدوا فأمسكوهن  في البيوت حتى يتوفاهن الموت أو يجعل الله لهن سبيلا   [ 4 \ 15  ] ، فالزواني كن محبوسات في البيوت إلى أحد أمرين : وهما الموت ، أو جعل  الله لهن سبيلا فلما قال - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : قد جعل الله لهن سبيلا   " ، ثم فسر السبيل بحد الزنا علمنا بذلك أن حديث عبادة أول نص في حد الزنا ، وأن قصة ماعز  متأخرة عن ذلك . 

 [ ص: 396 ] ومن أدلتهم أنه رجم الغامدية كما تقدم ، ولم يقل أحد أنه جلدها ، لو جلدها مع الرجم لنقل ذلك بعض الرواة . 

 ومن أدلتهم : أنه قال - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : واغد يا أنيس إلى امرأة هذا ، فإن اعترفت فارجمها    " ، ولم يقل فاجلدها مع الرجم ، فدل ذلك على سقوط الجلد ; لأنه لو وقع  لنقله بعض الرواة ، وهذه الوقائع كلها متأخرة عن حديث عبادة بن الصامت كما  أشرنا إلى ما يقتضي ذلك آنفا . 

 ومن أدلتهم على أنه يرجم فقط ، ولا يجلد مع الرجم الروايات الصحيحة التي قدمناها في رجمه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - للمرأة الجهنية ، والغامدية  ، فإنها كلها مقتصرة على الرجم ، ولم يذكر فيها جلد . وقال أبو داود    : قال الغساني    : جهينة وغامد وبارق واحد ، انتهى منه ، وعليه فالجهنية هي الغامدية . 

 وعلى كل حال فجميع الروايات الواردة في رجم الغامدية ، ورجم الجهنية ليس  في شيء منها ذكر الجلد ، وإنما فيها كلها الاقتصار على الرجم ، وكذلك قصة  اليهوديين اللذين رجمهما - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ليس فيها إلا الرجم ولم  يذكر فيها جلد ، هذا هو حاصل ما احتج به أهل هذا القول . 

 وأما الذين قالوا : إن الجمع بين الرجم والجلد خاص بالشيخ والشيخة ، وأما  الشاب فيجلد إن لم يحصن ويرجم فقط إن أحصن ، فقد احتجوا بلفظ الآية التي  نسخت تلاوتها ، وهي قوله تعالى : ( الشيخ والشيخة إذا زنيا فارجموهما ) إلى  آخره ، قالوا : فرجم الشيخ والشيخة ثبت بهذه الآية ، وإن نسخت تلاوتها  فحكمها باق ، وقال ابن حجر  في " الفتح " : وقال عياض    : شذت فرقة من أهل الحديث ، فقالت : الجمع على الشيخ الثيب دون الشاب ، ولا أصل له . وقال النووي     : هو مذهب باطل كذا قاله ، ونفى أصله ، ووصفه بالبطلان إن أراد به طريقه  فليس بجيد ; لأنه ثابت كما سأبينه في باب البكران يجلدان وإن كان المراد  دليله ففيه نظر أيضا ; لأن الآية وردت بلفظ : ( الشيخ ) ففهم هؤلاء من  تخصيص الشيخ بذلك أن الشاب أعذر منه في الجملة فهو معنى مناسب ، وفيه جمع  بين الأدلة فكيف يوصف بالبطلان ، انتهى محل الغرض من " فتح الباري " . 

 وقد قال صاحب " فتح الباري " : إن هذا القول حكاه ابن المنذر   وابن حزم  ، عن  أبي بن كعب  زاد  ابن حزم  وأبو ذر   وابن عبد البر  ، عن مسروق  ، انتهى . 

 [ ص: 397 ] وإذا عرفت أقوال أهل العلم في هذه المسألة وحججهم ، فاعلم أن كل طائفة منهم ترجح قولها على قول الأخرى . 

 أما الذين قالوا : يجمع بين الجلد والرجم للمحصن ، فقد قالوا هذا القول ،  هو أرجح الأقوال ، ولا ينبغي العدول عنه ; لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  صرح في حديث  عبادة بن الصامت    - رضي الله عنه - أن المحصن يجلد ويرجم بالحجارة ، فهو حديث صحيح صريح في محل النزاع ، فلا يعارض بعدم ذكر الجلد في قصة ماعز  ، والجهنية ، والغامدية  ، واليهوديين ; لأن ما صرح به النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا يعدل عنه بأمر محتمل ، ويجوز أن يكون الجلد وقع لماعز  ومن  ذكر معه ولم يذكره الرواة ; لأن عدم ذكره لا يدل دلالة قطعية على عدم  وقوعه ، لأن الراوي قد يتركه لظهوره ، وأنه معروف عند الناس جلد الزاني ،  قالوا : والمحصن داخل قطعا في عموم الزانية والزاني فاجلدوا كل واحد منهما مائة جلدة    [ 24 \ 2 ] ، وهذا العموم القرآني لا يجوز العدول عنه ، إلا بدليل يجب  الرجوع إليه ، وعدم ذكر الجلد مع الرجم لا يعارض الأدلة الصريحة في القرآن ،  والسنة الصحيحة ، قالوا : وعمل أمير المؤمنين علي     - رضي الله عنه - به بعد وفاته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - دليل على أنه لم  ينسخ ، ولم يعلم أن أحدا من الصحابة أنكر عليه ذلك ، ولا تخفى قوة هذا  الاستدلال الذي استدل به أهل هذا القول . 

 وأما الذين قالوا : بأن المحصن يرجم فقط ولا يجلد ، فقد رجحوا أدلتهم بأنها متأخرة عن حديث  عبادة بن الصامت  ، الذي فيه التصريح بالجمع بين الرجم والجلد ، والعمل بالمتأخر أولى ، والحق أنها متأخرة عن حديث عبادة  المذكور ; كما يدل عليه قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : قد جعل الله لهن سبيلا   " ، فهو دليل على أن حديث عبادة  ، هو أول نص ورد في حد الزنا كما هو ظاهر من الغاية في قوله تعالى : حتى يتوفاهن الموت أو يجعل الله لهن سبيلا    [ 4 \ 15 ] ، قالوا : ومن أصرح الأدلة في أن الجمع بين الجلد والرجم  منسوخ أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال في قصة العسيف الذي زنى بامرأة  الرجل الذي كان أجيرا عنده " : والذي نفسي بيده لأقضين بينكما بكتاب الله   " ، وهذا قسم منه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه يقضي بينهما بكتاب الله ، ثم قال في الحديث الذي أقسم على أنه قضاء بكتاب الله " : واغد يا أنيس  إلى امرأة هذا ، فإن اعترفت فارجمها   " ، قالوا : إن قوله " : فإن اعترفت   " شرط ، وقوله " : فارجمها   " جزاء هذا الشرط ، فدل الربط بين الشرط ، وجزائه على أن جزاء اعترافها هو الرجم وحده ، وأن ذلك قضاء بكتاب الله تعالى . 

 [ ص: 398 ] وهذا  دليل من لفظ النبي الصريح على أن جزاء اعترافها بالزنا هو رجمها فقط ،  فربط هذا الجزاء بهذا الشرط أقسم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قضاء  بكتاب الله وهو متأخر عن حديث عبادة  ، لما قدمنا . 

 وهذا الدليل أيضا قوي جدا ، لأن فيه إقسامه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأن  الاعتراف بالزنا من المحصن يترتب عليه الرجم ، ولا يخلو هذا الحديث من أحد  أمرين : إما أن يكون - صلى الله عليه وسلم - اقتصر على قوله " : فارجمها    " ، أو يكون قال مع ذلك فاجلدها ، وترك الراوي الجلد ، فإن كان قد اقتصر  على الرجم ، فذلك يدل على نسخ الجلد ; لأنه جعل جزاء الاعتراف الرجم وحده ;  لأن ربط الجزاء بالشرط يدل على ذلك دلالة لفظية لا دلالة سكوت ، وإن كان  قال مع الرجم : واجلدها ، وحذف الراوي الجلد ، فإن هذا النوع من الحذف  ممنوع ; لأن حذف بعض جزاء الشرط مخل بالمعنى موهم غير المراد ، والحذف إن  كان كذلك فهو ممنوع ، ولا يجوز للراوي أن يفعله والراوي عدل فلن يفعله . 

 وقد أوضحنا في سورة " الأنعام " ، في الكلام على قوله : قل لا أجد في ما أوحي إلي الآية [ 6 \ 145 ] ، أنه لا تعارض بين نصين ، مع اختلاف زمنهما ; كما هو التحقيق . 

 وأما القول الثالث وهو الفرق بين الشيخ والشاب ، وإن وجهه ابن حجر  بما ذكرنا ، لا يخفى سقوطه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : دليل كل منهما قوي ، وأقربهما عندي : أنه يرجم فقط ، ولا يجلد مع الرجم لأمور : 

 منها : أنه قول جمهور أهل العلم ، ومنها : أن روايات الاقتصار على الرجم في قصة ماعز  ، والجهنية ، والغامدية  ، واليهوديين ، كلها متأخرة بلا شك عن حديث عبادة  ، وقد يبعد أن يكون في كل منها الجلد مع الرجم ، ولم يذكره أحد من الرواة مع تعدد طرقها . 

 ومنها : أن قوله الثابت في الصحيح " : واغد يا أنيس  إلى امرأة هذا ، فإن اعترفت فارجمها   " ، تصريح منه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأن جزاء اعترافها رجمها ، والذي يوجد بالشرط هو الجزاء ، وهو في الحديث الرجم فقط . 

 ومنها : أن جميع الروايات المذكورة المقتضية لنسخ الجمع بين الجلد والرجم  على أدنى الاحتمالات لا تقل عن شبهة ، والحدود تدرأ بالشبهات . 
[ ص: 399 ] ومنها : أن الخطأ في ترك عقوبة لازمة أهون من الخطأ في عقوبة غير لازمة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قال بعضهم : ويؤيده من جهة المعنى أن القتل بالرجم أعظم العقوبات فليس  فوقه عقوبة ، فلا داعي للجلد معه ; لاندراج الأصغر في الأكبر .
فروع تتعلق بهذه المسألة . 

 الفرع الأول : إذا ثبت الزنا على الزاني فظن الإمام أنه بكر فجلده مائة ، ثم ثبت بعد جلده أنه محصن فإنه يرجم ، ولا ينبغي أن يختلف في هذا ، وقد قال أبو داود    - رحمه الله - في سننه : حدثنا  قتيبة بن سعيد  ، قال : ثنا ( ح ) وثنا  ابن السرح  المعنى ، قال : أخبرنا  عبد الله بن وهب  ، عن  ابن جريج  ، عن أبي الزبير  ، عن جابر    - رضي الله عنه - : أن رجلا زنى بامرأة فأمر به النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فجلد الحد ، ثم أخبر أنه محصن ، فأمر به فرجم   . قال أبو داود    : روى هذا الحديث  محمد بن بكر البرساني  ، عن  ابن جريج  موقوفا على جابر  ، ورواه أبو عاصم  عن  ابن جريج  بنحو ابن وهب  ، لم يذكر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، قال : إن رجلا زنى فلم يعلم بإحصانه ، فجلد ثم علم بإحصانه فرجم . 

 حدثنا محمد بن عبد الرحيم أبو يحيى البزاز  ، أخبرنا أبو عاصم  عن  ابن جريج  عن أبي الزبير  ، عن جابر    : أن رجلا زنى بامرأة فلم يعلم بإحصانه فجلد ، ثم علم بإحصانه فرجم ، اهـ من سنن أبي داود    . 

 وقال الشوكاني    - رحمه الله - في " نيل الأوطار " في حديث أبي داود  هذا ، ما نصه : حديث  جابر بن عبد الله  سكت عنه أبو داود  والمنذري  ، وقدمنا في أول الكتاب أن ما سكتا عنه ، فهو صالح للاحتجاج به ، وقد أخرجه أبو داود  عنه من طريقين ، ورجال إسناده رجال الصحيح ، وأخرجه أيضا  النسائي  ، اهـ منه .
الفرع الثاني : قد قدمنا في الروايات الصحيحة : أن الحامل من الزنا لا ترجم ،  حتى تضع حملها وتفطمه ، أو يوجد من يقوم برضاعه ; لأن رجمها وهي حامل فيه  إهلاك جنينها الذي في بطنها وهو لا ذنب له ، فلا يجوز قتله ، وهو واضح مما  تقدم .
الفرع الثالث : اعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا فيمن وجب عليه الرجم ، هل يحفر له أو لا يحفر له ؟ فقال بعضهم : لا يحفر له مطلقا ، وقال بعضهم : يحفر لمن زنى مطلقا ، وقيل :   [ ص: 400 ] يحفر للمرأة إن كان الزنا ثابتا بالبينة دون الإقرار ، واحتج من قال : بأن المرجوم لا يحفر له بما ثبت في صحيح مسلم  وغيره ، عن أبي  سعيد الخدري  في قصة رجم ماعز  ، ولفظ مسلم  في صحيحه في المراد من الحديث ، قال : فما أوثقناه ، ولا حفرنا له . . . الحديث ، وفيه التصريح من أبي سعيد  في هذا الحديث الصحيح : أنهم لم يحفروا له ، وقال النووي  في شرح مسلم  في الكلام على قول أبي سعيد    : 

 فما أوثقناه ، ولا حفرنا له ما نصه : وفي الرواية الأخرى في صحيح مسلم  ، فلما كان الرابعة حفر له حفرة ثم أمر به فرجم ، وذكر بعده في حديث الغامدية  ، ثم أمر بها فحفر لها إلى صدرها ، وأمر الناس فرجموها . أما قوله : فما أوثقناه فهكذا الحكم عند الفقهاء ، وأما الحفر للمرجوم والمرجومة ففيه مذاهب للعلماء . 

 قال مالك  ، وأبو حنيفة  ، وأحمد    - رضي الله عنهم - في المشهور عنهم : لا يحفر لواحد منهما . 

 وقال قتادة  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وأبو يوسف  ، وأبو حنيفة  في رواية : يحفر لهما . 

 وقال بعض المالكية : يحفر لمن يرجم بالبينة لا من يرجم بالإقرار . 

 وأما أصحابنا فقالوا : لا يحفر للرجل سواء ثبت زناه بالبينة أم بالإقرار . 

 وأما المرأة ففيها ثلاثة أوجه لأصحابنا : 

 أحدها : يستحب الحفر لها إلى صدرها ، ليكون أستر لها . 

 والثاني : لا يستحب ولا يكره ، بل هو إلى خيرة الإمام . 

 والثالث : وهو الأصح إن ثبت زناها بالبينة استحب ، وإن ثبت بالإقرار فلا ،  ليمكنها الهرب إن رجعت . فمن قال بالحفر لهما احتج بأنه حفر للغامدية  ، وكذا لماعز  في رواية ، ويجيب هؤلاء عن الرواية الأخرى في ماعز  أنه لم يحفر له ، أن المراد حفيرة عظيمة أو غير ذلك من تخصيص الحفيرة . 

 وأما من قال : لا يحفر فاحتج برواية من روى : فما أوثقناه ، ولا حفرنا له ، وهذا المذهب ضعيف ; لأنه منابذ لحديث الغامدية  ولرواية الحفر لماعز    . 

 وأما من قال بالتخيير فظاهر ، وأما من فرق بين الرجل والمرأة ، فيحمل رواية الحفر لماعز  على أنه لبيان الجواز ، وهذا تأويل ضعيف ، ومما احتج به من ترك الحفر حديث   [ ص: 401 ] اليهوديين المذكور بعد هذا ، وقوله جعل يجنأ عليها ، ولو حفر لهما لم يجنأ عليها ، واحتجوا أيضا بقوله في حديث ماعز    : فلما أذلقته الحجارة هرب ، وهذا ظاهر في أنه لم تكن حفرة والله أعلم ، انتهى كلام النووي  ، وقد ذكر فيه أقوال أهل العلم في المسألة ، وبين حججهم ، وناقشها ، وقد ذكر في كلامه ، أن المشهور عن أبي حنيفة  عدم  الحفر للرجل والمرأة ، والظاهر أن المشهور عند الحنفية الحفر للمرأة دون  الرجل ، وأنه لو ترك الحفر لهما معا فلا بأس ، قال صاحب كنز الدقائق في  الفقه الحنفي : ويحفر لها في الرجم لا له ، وقال شارحه في تبيين الحقائق :  ولا بأس بترك الحفر لهما ; لأنه عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يأمر بذلك اهـ ،  وقال  ابن قدامة  في  " المغني " في الفقه الحنبلي : وإن كان الزاني رجلا أقيم قائما ، ولم يوثق  بشيء ولم يحفر له ، سواء ثبت الزنا ببينة أو إقرار لا نعلم فيه خلافا ،  لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يحفر لماعز    . 

 قال أبو سعيد    : لما أمرنا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - برجم ماعز  ، خرجنا به إلى البقيع  فوالله ما حفرنا له ، ولا أوثقناه ، ولكنه قام لنا ، رواه أبو داود    ; ولأن الحفر له ، ودفن بعضه عقوبة لم يرد بها الشرع في حقه ، فوجب ألا تثبت ، وإن كان امرأة فظاهر كلام أحمد  أنها  لا يحفر لها أيضا ، وهو الذي ذكره القاضي في الخلاف ، وذكر في المحرر أنه  إن ثبت الحد بالإقرار لم يحفر لها ، وإن ثبت بالبينة حفر لها إلى الصدر . 

 قال أبو الخطاب    : وهذا أصح عندي ، وهو قول أصحاب  الشافعي  لما روى أبو بكر  ، وبريدة    : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رجم امرأة فحفر لها إلى الثندوة ، رواه أبو داود  ،  ولأنه أستر لها ، ولا حاجة لتمكينها من الهرب لكون الحد ثبت بالبينة ، فلا  يسقط بفعل من جهتها بخلاف الثابت بالإقرار ، فإنها تترك على حال ، لو  أرادت الهرب تمكنت منه ; لأن رجوعها عن إقرارها مقبول ، ولنا أن أكثر  الأحاديث على ترك الحفر ، فإن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يحفر  للجهنية ولا لماعز  ، ولا  لليهوديين ، والحديث الذي احتجوا به غير معمول به ، ولا يقولون به ، فإن  التي نقل عنه الحفر لها ثبت حدها بإقرارها ، ولا خلاف بيننا فيها ، فلا  يسوغ لهم الاحتجاج به مع مخالفتهم له إذا ثبت هذا فإن ثياب المرأة تشد  عليها كيلا تنكشف ، وقد روى أبو داود  بإسناده عن  عمران بن حصين  ، قال : فأمر بها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فشدت عليها ثيابها ، ولأن ذلك أستر لها ، اهـ من " المغني " .

 [ ص: 402 ] وقد علمت مما ذكرنا أقوال أهل العلم وأدلتهم في مسألة الحفر للمرجوم من الرجال والنساء . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أقوى الأقوال المذكورة دليلا بحسب صناعة أصول الفقه ، وعلم الحديث : أن المرجوم يحفر له مطلقا ذكرا كان أو أنثى ، ثبت زناه ببينة أو بإقرار ، ووجه ذلك أن قول أبي سعيد  في صحيح مسلم    : فما أوثقناه ولا حفرنا له ، يقدم عليه ما رواه مسلم  في صحيحه من حديث بريدة  ، بلفظ : فلما كان الرابعة حفر له حفرة ، ثم أمر به فرجم ، اهـ ، وهو نص صحيح صريح في أن ماعزا  حفر له . 

 وظاهر الحديث أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هو الحافر له ، أي بأمره بذلك فبريدة  مثبت للحفر ، وأبو سعيد  ناف له ، والمقرر في الأصول وعلم الحديث : أن المثبت مقدم على النافي ، وتعتضد رواية بريدة  هذه بالحفر لماعز  بروايته أيضا في صحيح مسلم  بنفس الإسناد : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمر بالحفر للغامدية  إلى صدرها ،  وهذا نص صحيح صريح في الحفر للذكر والأنثى معا ، أما الأنثى فلم يرد ما  يعارض هذه الرواية الصحيحة بالحفر لها إلى صدرها ، وأما الرجل فرواية الحفر  له الثابتة في صحيح مسلم  مقدمة على الرواية الأخرى في صحيح مسلم  بعدم الحفر ; لأن المثبت مقدم على النافي . 

 وقول  ابن قدامة  في  " المغني " : والحديث الذي احتجوا به غير معمول به ظاهر السقوط ; لأنه  حديث صحيح وليس بمنسوخ ، فلا وجه لترك العمل به مع ثبوته عنه - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - كما ترى ، وبالرواية الصحيحة التي في صحيح مسلم  من حديث بريدة    : أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حفر للغامدية  ،  وزناها ثبت بإقرارها ، لا ببينة تعلم أن الذين نفوا الحفر لمن ثبت زناها  بإقرارها مخالفون لصريح النص الصحيح بلا مستند كما ترى ، والعلم عند الله  تعالى .
الفرع الرابع : اعلم أن أهل العلم اختلفوا فيمن يبدأ بالرجم فقال  بعضهم : إن كان الزنا ثابتا ببينة ، فالسنة أن يبدأ الشهود بالرجم ، وإن  كان ثبت بإقرار بدأ به الإمام أو الحاكم ، إن كان ثبت عنده ، ثم يرجم الناس  بعده ، وهذا مذهب أبي حنيفة  ، وأحمد  ، ومن وافقهما ، واستدلوا لبداءة الشهود ، وبداءة الإمام بما ذكره  ابن قدامة  في الفقه الحنبلي ، وصاحب تبيين الحقائق في الفقه الحنفي . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (393)
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ* 
*صـ 403 إلى صـ 410*
*
*

*
 قال صاحب " المغني " : وروى سعيد  بإسناده عن علي    - رضي الله عنه - ، أنه قال :   [ ص: 403 ] الرجم  رجمان ، فما كان منه بإقرار فأول من يرجم الإمام ثم الناس ، وما كان ببينة  ، فأول من يرجم البينة ثم الناس   ; ولأن فعل ذلك أبعد لهم من التهمة في  الكذب عليه ، اهـ منه . 

 وحاصل هذا الاستدلال : أثر مروي عن علي  ، وكون مباشرتهم الرمي بالفعل أبعد لهم من التهمة في الكذب عليه ، وهذا كأنه استدلال عقلي لا نقلي ، اهـ . 

 وقال صاحب " تبيين الحقائق " في شرحه لقول صاحب " كنز الدقائق " : يبدأ  الشهود به فإن أبوا سقط ثم الإمام ثم الناس ، ويبدأ الإمام ولو مقرا ثم  الناس . 

 ما نصه : أي يبدأ الشهود بالرجم . وقال  الشافعي    : لا تشترط بداءتهم اعتبارا بالجلد ، ولنا ما روي عن علي    - رضي الله عنه - أنه قال حين رجم شراحة الهمدانية    : إن الرجم سنة سنها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم    - ، ولو كان شهد على هذه أحد لكان أول من يرمي الشاهد يشهد ، ثم يتبع  شهادته حجره ولكنها أقرت فأنا أول من رماها بحجر ، قال الراوي : ثم رمى  الناس وأنا فيهم ، ولأن الشاهد ربما يتجاسر على الشهادة ثم يستعظم المباشرة  فيأبى أو يرجع ، فكان في بداءته احتيال للدرء بخلاف الجلد ، فإن كل أحد لا  يحسنه ، فيخاف أن يقع مهلكا أو متلفا لعضو ، وهو غير مستحق ولا كذلك الرجم  ; لأن الإتلاف فيه متعين . 

 قال - رحمه الله - : فإن أبوا سقط ، أي : إن أبى الشهود من البداءة سقط  الحد لأنه دلالة الرجوع ، وكذلك إن امتنع واحد منهم ، أو جنوا ، أو فسقوا ،  أو قذفوا فحدوا أو أحدهم ، أو عمي ، أو خرس ، أو ارتد ، والعياذ بالله  تعالى ; لأن الطارئ على الحد قبل الاستيفاء كالموجود في الابتداء ، وكذا  إذا غابوا أو بعضهم ، أو ماتوا أو بعضهم لما ذكرنا ، وهذا عند أبي حنيفة  ومحمد    - رحمهما الله تعالى - ، وإحدى الروايتين عن أبي يوسف  ،  وروي عنه أنهم إذا امتنعوا أو ماتوا أو غابوا ، رجم الإمام ، ثم الناس ،  وإن كان الشهود مرضى لا يستطيعون أن يرموا أو مقطوعي الأيدي رجم بحضرتهم  بخلاف ما إذا قطعت أيديهم بعد الشهادة ، ذكره في النهاية . 

 قال - رحمه الله - : ثم الإمام ثم الناس لما روينا من أثر علي    - رضي الله عنه - ، ويقصدون بذلك مقتله إلا من كان منهم ذا رحم محرم منه ، فإنه لا يقصد مقتله ; لأن بغيره كفاية . 

 وروي أن حنظلة  استأذن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في قتل أبيه ، وكان كافرا فمنعه من ذلك ، وقال " : دعه يكفيك غيرك   " ; ولأنه مأمور بصلة الرحم ، فلا يجوز القطع من غير حاجة . 

 [ ص: 404 ] قال - رحمه الله - : ويبدأ الإمام ، ولو مقرا ثم الناس ، أي : يبدأ الإمام بالرجم إن كان الزاني مقرا لما روينا من أثر علي    - رضي الله عنه - ; ورمى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الغامدية  بحصاة مثل الحمصة ، ثم قال للناس " : ارموا " ، وكانت أقرت بالزنا ، انتهى محل الغرض من " تبيين الحقائق " ممزوجا بنص " كنز الدقائق " . 

 هذا حاصل ما استدل به من قال ببداءة الشهود أو الإمام . 

 وذهب مالك  وأصحابه ومن وافقهم ، إلى أنه لا تعيين لمن يبدأ من شهود ولا إمام ، ولا غيرهم ، واحتج مالك  لهذا بأنه لم يعلم أحدا من الأئمة تولى ذلك بنفسه ، ولا ألزم به البينة . 

 قال الشيخ المواق  في شرحه لقول خليل  في  مختصره المالكي : ولم يعرف بداءة البينة ، ولا الإمام ، ما نصه : قال مالك  : مذ أقامت الأئمة الحدود ، فلم نعلم أحدا منهم تولى ذلك بنفسه ، ولا ألزم  ذلك البينة خلافا لأبي حنيفة  القائل : إن ثبت الزنا ببينة بدأ الشهود ثم الإمام ثم الناس ، اهـ منه ، واستدل له بأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يبدأ برجم ماعز  ، وأنه قال لأنيس    " : فإن اعترفت فارجمها   " ، ولم يحضر - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ليبدأ برجمها ، وقول مالك     - رحمه الله - إنه لم يعلم أحدا تولى ذلك بنفسه من الأئمة ، ولا ألزم به  البينة يدل على أنه لم يبلغه أثر علي أو بلغه ولم يصح عنده . وكذلك الحديث  المرفوع الذي استدل به القائلون ببداءة الشهود والإمام ، وهو أنه - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - رمى الغامدية  بحصاة كالحمصة ، ثم قال للناس " : ارموا "   . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أما هذا الحديث المرفوع ، فليس بثابت ، ولا يصلح للاحتجاج ; لأن في إسناده راويا مبهما . 

 قال أبو داود    - رحمه الله - في سننه : حدثنا  عثمان بن أبي شيبة  ، حدثنا  وكيع بن الجراح  ، عن زكريا أبي عمران  ، قال : سمعت شيخا يحدث عن ابن أبي بكرة ،  عن أبيه : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رجم امرأة فحفر لها إلى الثندوة ، ثم قال أبو داود    : حدثت عن  عبد الصمد بن عبد الوارث  ، قال : حدثنا زكرياء بن سليم  بإسناده نحوه زاد : 

ثم رماها بحصاة مثل الحمصة ، ثم قال " : ارموا واتقوا  الوجه " الحديث ، وهذا الإسناد الذي فيه زيادة ، ثم رماها بحصاة مثل  الحمصة ، هو بعينه الإسناد الذي فيه قال : سمعت شيخا يحدث عن ابن أبي بكرة  ، وهذا الشيخ الذي حدث عن ابن أبي بكرة  لم يدر أحد من هو ، فهو مبهم ، والمبهم   [ ص: 405 ] مجهول العين والعدالة ، فلا يحتج به ، كما ترى . وقال صاحب " نصب الراية " في هذا الحديث بعد أن ذكر رواية أبي داود  التي سقناها آنفا : رواه  النسائي  في الرجم . 

 حدثنا محمد بن حاتم  عن  حبان بن موسى  ، عن عبد الله  ، عن زكريا أبي عمران البصري  ، قال : سمعت شيخا يحدث عن  عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكرة  بهذا الحديث بتمامه ، ورواه البزار  في مسنده  والطبراني  في معجمه . 

 قال البزار    : ولا نعلم أحدا سمى هذا الشيخ وتراجع ألفاظهم ، وذكره عبد الحق  في أحكامه من جهة  النسائي  ، ولم يعله بغير الانقطاع ، اهـ منه ، وأي علة أعظم من الانقطاع بإبهام الشيخ المذكور . 

 فتحصل أن الحديث المرفوع ضعيف ليس بصالح للاحتجاج . 

 أما الأثر المروي عن علي    - رضي الله عنه - ، فقد قال البيهقي  في سننه الكبرى في باب من اعتبر حضور الإمام والشهود ، وبداءة الإمام بالرجم ، ما نصه : أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ  ، حدثنا  أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب  ، ثنا  محمد بن إسحاق الصغاني  ، ثنا أبو الجواب  ، ثنا عمار هو ابن رزيق  ، عن أبي حصين  عن  الشعبي  ، قال : أتي علي    - رضي الله عنه - بشراحة الهمدانية  قد  فجرت فردها حتى ولدت ، فلما ولدت قال : ائتوني بأقرب النساء منها ،  فأعطاها ولدها ثم جلدها ورجمها ، ثم قال : جلدتها بكتاب الله ، ورجمتها  بالسنة ، ثم قال : أيما امرأة نعي عليها ولدها أو كان اعتراف ، فالإمام أول  من يرجم ، ثم الناس ، فإن نعاها الشهود فالشهود أول من يرجم ، ثم الإمام ،  ثم الناس   . وأخبرنا  أبو زكريا بن أبي إسحاق المزكي  ، أنبأ  أبو عبد الله محمد بن يعقوب الشيباني  ، ثنا محمد بن عبد الوهاب  ، أنبأ  جعفر بن عون  ، أنبأ الأجلح  عن  الشعبي  ، قال : جيء بشراحة الهمدانية  إلى علي     - رضي الله عنه - ، فقال لها : ويلك لعل رجلا وقع عليك وأنت نائمة ؟ قالت  : لا ، قال لعلك استكرهت ؟ قالت : لا ، قال : لعل زوجك من عدونا هذا أتاك  فأنت تكرهين أن تدلي عليه ، يلقنها لعلها تقول نعم ، قال : فأمر بها فحبست ،  فلما وضعت ما في بطنها أخرجها يوم الخميس فضربها مائة ، وحفر لها يوم  الجمعة في الرحبة  فأحاط  الناس بها ، وأخذوا الحجارة ، فقال : ليس هكذا الرجم ، إنما يصيب بعضكم  بعضا ، صفوا كصف الصلاة صفا خلف صف ; ثم قال : أيها الناس أيما امرأة جيء  بها وبها حبل ، يعني : أو اعترفت ، فالإمام أول من يرجم ، ثم الناس ، وأيما  امرأة جيء بها أو رجل زان فشهد عليه أربعة بالزنا   [ ص: 406 ] فالشهود أول من يرجم ، ثم الإمام ثم الناس ، ثم أمرهم فرجم صف ثم صف ، ثم قال : افعلوا بها ما تفعلون بموتاكم   . 

 قال الشيخ - رحمه الله - : قد ذكرنا أن جلد الثيب صار منسوخا ، وأن الأمر  صار إلى الرجم فقط ، اهـ ، من السنن الكبرى بلفظه ، وذلك يدل على أن المرجوم يغسل ويكفن ويصلى عليه ، وهو كذلك ، وقد جاءت النصوص بالصلاة على المرجوم ; كما هو معلوم . 

 وقال صاحب " نصب الراية " في أثر علي  هذا ، ما نصه : قلت : أخرجه البيهقي  في سننه عن الأجلح  عن  الشعبي  ، قال : جيء بشراحة الهمدانية  إلى علي    - رضي الله عنه - إلى آخر ما ذكرنا ، عن البيهقي  باللفظ الذي سقناه به ، والعجب من صاحب نصب الراية ، حيث اقتصر على رواية البيهقي  للأثر المذكور من طريق الأجلح  عن  الشعبي  ، ولم يشر إلى الرواية الأولى التي سقناها التي الراوي فيها عن الشعبي أبو حصين  فاقتصاره على رواية الأجلح  عن  الشعبي  وتركه للرواية التي ذكرنا أولا لا وجه له . 

والأجلح  المذكور في الإسناد المذكور ، هو : ابن عبد الله بن حجية  بالمهملة والجيم مصغرا ، ويقال : ابن معاوية  ، يكنى أبا حجية الكندي  ، ويقال : اسمه يحيى  ، قال فيه ابن حجر  في " التقريب " : صدوق شيعي ، وقال عنه في " تهذيب التهذيب " : قال القطان    : في نفسي منه شيء ، وقال أيضا : ما كان يفصل بين الحسين بن علي  وعلي بن الحسين    . وقال أحمد    : أجلح   ومجالد  متقاربان في الحديث ، وقد روى الأجلح  غير حديث منكر ، وقال عبد الله بن أحمد  عن أبيه : ما أقرب الأجلح  من  فطر بن خليفة  ، وقال  ابن معين    : صالح ، وقال مرة : ثقة ، وقال مرة : ليس به بأس ، وقال العجلي    : كوفي ثقة ، وقال أبو حاتم    : ليس بالقوي يكتب حديثه ولا يحتج به ، وقال  النسائي    : ضعيف ليس بذاك ، وكان له رأي سوء ، وقال الجوزجاني    : مفتر ، وقال  ابن عدي    : له أحاديث صالحة ، ويروي عنه الكوفيون وغيرهم ، ولم أر له حديثا منكرا مجاوزا للحد لا إسنادا ولا متنا إلا أنه يعد في شيعة الكوفة  ، وهو عندي مستقيم الحديث صدوق . وقال شريك  عن الأجلح    : سمعنا أنه ما يسب أبا بكر  وعمر  أحد إلا مات قتلا أو فقيرا ، وقال عمرو بن علي    : مات سنة مائة وخمس وأربعين في أول السنة ، وهو رجل من بجيلة  مستقيم الحديث صدوق . 

 قلت : ليس هو من بجيلة  ، وقال أبو داود    : ضعيف ، وقال مرة : زكريا  أرفع منه بمائة درجة ، وقال ابن سعد    : كان ضعيفا جدا ، وقال  العقيلي    : روى عن  الشعبي  أحاديث   [ ص: 407 ] مضطربة لا يتابع عليها ، وقال  يعقوب بن سفيان    : ثقة ، حديثه لين ، وقال  ابن حبان    : كان لا يدري ما يقول جعل أبا سفيان  أبا الزبير  ، انتهى منه . 

 وقد رأيت كثرة الاختلاف في الأجلح  المذكور إلا أن روايته لهذا الأثر عن  الشعبي  عن علي  تعتضد برواية أبي الحصين  له عن  الشعبي  ، عن علي  ، وأبو حصين  المذكور ، هو بفتح الحاء ، وهو عثمان بن عاصم بن حصين الأسدي الكوفي  أخرج له الجميع ، وقال فيه في " التقريب " : ثقة ثبت سني وربما دلس ، اهـ . 

 وإذا علمت أقوال أهل العلم في بداءة الشهود والإمام بالرجم وما احتج به كل منهم . 

 فاعلم : أن أظهر القولين هو قول من قال ببداءة الشهود أو الإمام ، كما ذكرنا ، وقول الإمام مالك    - رحمه الله - : إنه لم يعلم أحدا من الأئمة فعله ، يقتضي أنه لم يبلغه أثر علي     - رضي الله عنه - المذكور ، ولو بلغه لعمل به ، والظاهر أن له حكم الرفع ;  لأنه لا يظهر أنه يقال من جهة الرأي ، وإن كان الكلام الذي قدمنا عن صاحب "  المغني " ، وصاحب " تبيين الحقائق " يقتضي أن مثله يقال بطريق الرأي  للتعليل الذي عللوا به القول به ، وقال صاحب " نصب الراية " بعد أن ذكر  رواية البيهقي  للأثر المذكور عن علي من طريق الأجلح  ، عن  الشعبي  ما نصه : ورواه أحمد  في مسنده ، عن  يحيى بن سعيد  ، عن مجالد  ، عن  الشعبي  ، ثم ساق متن رواية  الإمام أحمد  بنحو ما قدمنا ، ثم قال : ورواه  ابن أبي شيبة  في مصنفه : حدثنا  عبد الله بن إدريس  ، عن يزيد  ، عن  عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى  أن عليا    - رضي الله عنه - ، ثم ساق الأثر بنحو ما قدمنا ، ثم قال : حدثنا  أبو خالد الأحمر  ، عن حجاج  ، عن الحسن بن سعيد  ، عن  عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن مسعود  ، عن علي  ، ثم ساق الأثر المذكور بنحو ما قدمنا ، اهـ . 

 وهذه الروايات يعضد بعضها بعضا وهي تدل على أن عليا  كان  يقول ببداءة الإمام في الإقرار وبداءة الشهود في البينة ، وإن كان له حكم  الرفع فالأمر واضح ، وإن كان له حكم الوقف فهي فتوى وفعل من خليفة راشد ،  ولم يعلم أن أحدا أنكر عليه ، ولهذا استظهرنا بداءة البينة والإمام في  الرجم ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
الفرع الخامس : اعلم أن المرجوم إذا هرب في أثناء الرجم عندما وجد ألم الضرب بالحجارة ، فإن كان زناه ثابتا ببينة ، فلا خلاف في أنهم يتبعونه حتى يدركوه ، فيرجموه   [ ص: 408 ] لوجوب إقامة الحد عليه الذي هو الرجم بالبينة ، وإن كان زناه ثابتا بإقرار ، فقد اختلف أهل العلم فيه . 

 قال النووي  في شرح مسلم    : اختلف العلماء في المحصن : إذا أقر بالزنا فشرعوا في رجمه ، ثم هرب هل يترك أم يتبع ليقام عليه الحد ؟ فقال  الشافعي  وأحمد  وغيرهما : يترك ، ولا يتبع لكي يقال له بعد ذلك ، فإن رجع عن الإقرار ترك ، وإن أعاد رجم . 

 وقال مالك  في رواية وغيره : إنه يتبع ويرجم ، واحتج  الشافعي  وموافقوه بما جاء في رواية أبي داود    : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال " : ألا تركتموه حتى أنظر في شأنه   " ؟ وفي رواية " : هلا تركتموه فلعله يتوب فيتوب الله عليه   " ، واحتج الآخرون بأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يلزمهم ذنبه ، مع أنهم قتلوه بعد هربه ، وأجاب  الشافعي  وموافقوه  عن هذا بأنه لم يصرح بالرجوع ، وقد ثبت إقراره فلا يترك حتى يصرح بالرجوع ،  قالوا : وإنما قلنا لا يتبع في هربه لعله يريد الرجوع ، ولم نقل إنه سقط  الرجم بمجرد الهرب ، والله أعلم ، انتهى منه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أظهر القولين عندي أنه إن هرب في  أثناء الرجم لا يتبع بل يمهل حتى ينظر في أمره ، فإن صرح بالرجوع ترك ، وإن  تمادى على إقراره رجم ، ويدل لهذا ما في رواية أبي داود  التي أشار لها النووي  ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة الخامسة : اعلم أن البكر من الرجال والنساء ، إذا زنا وجب جلده مائة جلدة كما هو نص الآية الكريمة ، ولا خلاف فيه ، ولكن العلماء اختلفوا هل يغرب سنة مع جلده مائة أو لا يغرب ؟ فذهب جمهور أهل العلم إلى أن البكر يغرب سنة مع الجلد . قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وهو قول جمهور أهل العلم ، روي ذلك عن الخلفاء الراشدين ، وبه قال أبي   وابن مسعود  ، وابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهم - ، وإليه ذهب عطاء  ،  وطاوس  ،  والثوري  ،  وابن أبي ليلى  ،  والشافعي  ، وإسحاق  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وقال مالك   والأوزاعي    : يغرب الرجل دون المرأة ، وقال أبو حنيفة  ومحمد    : لا يجب التغريب على ذكر ولا أنثى ، وقال النووي  في شرح مسلم    : قال  الشافعي  والجماهير : ينفى سنة رجلا كان أو امرأة . وقال الحسن    : لا يجب النفي ، وقال مالك   والأوزاعي    : لا نفي على النساء ، وروي مثله عن علي    - رضي الله عنه - إلى أن قال : وأما العبد والأمة ففيهما ثلاثة أقوال  للشافعي    : 

 [ ص: 409 ] أحدها : يغرب كل واحد منهما سنة لظاهر الحديث ، وبهذا قال  سفيان الثوري  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وداود  ،  وابن جرير    . 

 والثاني : يغرب نصف سنة ; لقوله تعالى : فإذا أحصن فإن أتين بفاحشة فعليهن نصف ما على المحصنات من العذاب   [ 4 \ 25 ] ، وهذا أصح الأقوال عند أصحابنا ، وهذه الآية مخصصة لعموم الحديث ، والصحيح عند الأصوليين : جواز تخصيص السنة بالكتاب   ; لأنه إذا جاز تخصيص الكتاب بالكتاب فتخصيص السنة به أولى . 

 والثالث : لا يغرب المملوك أصلا ، وبه قال  الحسن البصري  ، وحماد  ، ومالك  ، وأحمد  ، وإسحاق     ; لقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الأمة إذا زنت " : فليجلدها " ، ولم  يذكر النفي ، ولأن نفيه يضر سيده مع أنه لا جناية من سيده ، وأجاب أصحاب  الشافعي  عن  حديث الأمة إذا زنت أنه ليس فيه تعرض للنفي ، والآية ظاهرة في وجوب النفي ،  فوجب العمل بها ، وحمل الحديث على موافقتها ، والله أعلم ، اهـ كلام النووي  ، وقوله : إن الآية ظاهرة في وجوب النفي ليس بظاهر ، فانظره . 

 وإذا عرفت أقوال أهل العلم في هذه المسألة ، وأن الأئمة الثلاثة : مالكا  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، متفقون على تغريب الزاني البكر الحر الذكر ، وإن وقع بينهم خلاف في تغريب الإناث والعبيد ، وعلمت أن  أبا حنيفة  ، ومن ذكرنا معه يقولون : بأنه لا يجب التغريب على الزاني مطلقا ذكرا كان أو أنثى ، حرا أو عبدا ، فهذه تفاصيل أدلتهم . 

 أما الذين قالوا : يغرب البكر الزاني سنة ، فاحتجوا بأن ذلك ثابت عن النبي  - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثبوتا لا مطعن فيه ، ومن ذلك ما أخرجه الشيخان في  صحيحيهما وباقي الجماعة في حديث العسيف الذي زنى بامرأة الرجل الذي كان  أجيرا عنده ، وفيه : فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : والذي نفسي بيده ، لأقضين بينكما بكتاب الله : الوليدة والغنم رد عليك ، وعلى ابنك جلد مائة وتغريب عام    " الحديث ، وفيه التصريح من النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - برواية صحابيين  جليلين أنه أقسم ليقضين بينهما بكتاب الله ، ثم صرح بأن من ذلك القضاء  بكتاب الله جلد ذلك الزاني البكر مائة وتغريبه عاما ، وهذا أصح نص وأصرحه  في محل النزاع . ومن ذلك ما أخرجه مسلم  في صحيحه وغيره وهو حديث  عبادة بن الصامت    - رضي الله عنه - الذي قدمناه ، وفيه " : البكر بالبكر جلد مائة ونفي سنة    " ، وهو أيضا نص صحيح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صريح في محل  النزاع ، واحتج الحنفية ومن وافقهم من الكوفيين على عدم التغريب بأدلة : 

 [ ص: 410 ] منها : أن التغريب سنة زيادة على قوله تعالى : فاجلدوا كل واحد منهما مائة جلدة ،  والمقرر في أصول الحنفية هو أن الزيادة على النص نسخ له ، وإذا كانت زيادة  التغريب على الجلد في الآية تعتبر نسخا للآية فهم يقولون : إن الآية  متواترة ، وأحاديث التغريب أخبار آحاد ، والمتواتر عندهم لا ينسخ بالآحاد ،  وقد قدمنا في مواضع من هذا الكتاب المبارك أن كلا الأمرين ليس بمسلم ، أما  الأول منهما وهو أن كل زيادة على النص ، فهي ناسخة له ليس بصحيح ; لأن  الزيادة على النص لا تكون ناسخة له على التحقيق ، إلا إن كانت مثبتة شيئا  قد نفاه النص أو نافية شيئا أثبته النص ، أما إذا كانت زيادة شيء سكت عنه  النص السابق ، ولم يتعرض لنفيه ، ولا لإثباته فالزيادة حينئذ إنما هي رافعة  للبراءة الأصلية المعروفة في الأصول بالإباحة العقلية ، وهي بعينها  استصحاب العدم الأصلي ، حتى يرد دليل ناقل عنه ، ورفع البراءة الأصلية ليس  بنسخ ، وإنما النسخ رفع حكم شرعي كان ثابتا بدليل شرعي . 

 وقد أوضحنا هذا المبحث في سورة " الأنعام " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : قل لا أجد في ما أوحي إلي محرما على طاعم يطعمه إلا أن يكون ميتة أو دما مسفوحا   [ 6 \ 145 ] . 

 وفي سورة " الحج " في مبحث اشتراط الطهارة للطواف في كلامنا الطويل على آيات " الحج " وغير ذلك من مواضع هذا الكتاب المبارك . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (394)
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ* 
*صـ 411 إلى صـ 418*
*
*
*
**
 وأما الأمر الثاني : وهو أن المتواتر لا ينسخ بأخبار الآحاد ; فقد قدمنا  في سورة " الأنعام " في الكلام على آية " الأنعام " المذكورة آنفا ، أنه  غلط فيه جمهور الأصوليين غلطا لا شك فيه ، وأن التحقيق هو جواز نسخ المتواتر بالآحاد    ; إذا ثبت تأخرها عنه ، ولا منافاة بينهما أصلا ، حتى يرجح المتواتر على  الآحاد ، لأنه لا تناقض مع اختلاف زمن الدليلين ; لأن كلا منهما حق في وقته  ، فلو قالت لك جماعة من العدول : إن أخاك المسافر لم يصل بيته إلى الآن ،  ثم بعد ذلك بقليل من الزمن أخبرك إنسان واحد أن أخاك وصل بيته ، فإن خبر  هذا الإنسان الواحد أحق بالتصديق من خبر جماعة العدول المذكورة ; لأن أخاك  وقت كونهم في بيته لم يقدم ، وبعد ذهابهم بزمن قليل قدم أخوك فأخبرك ذلك  الإنسان بقدومه وهو صادق ، وخبره لم يعارض خبر الجماعة الآخرين لاختلاف  زمنهما كما أوضحناه في المحل المذكور ; فالمتواتر في وقته قطعي ، ولكن  استمرار حكمه إلى الأبد ليس بقطعي ،   [ ص: 411 ] فنسخه بالآحاد إنما نفى استمرار حكمه ، وقد عرفت أنه ليس بقطعي ، كما ترى . 

 ومن أدلتهم على عدم التغريب : حديث  سهل بن سعد الساعدي  عند أبي داود  ، وقد قدمناه : أن رجلا أقر عنده - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه زنى بامرأة سماها فأنكرت أن تكون زنت ، فجلده الحد ، وتركها ، وما رواه أبو داود  أيضا عن  ابن عباس    : أن رجلا من بكر بن ليث  أقر  عند النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه زنى بامرأة أربع مرات ، وكان بكرا  فجلده النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مائة ، وسأله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  البينة على المرأة إذ كذبته ، فلم يأت بها ; فجلده حد الفرية ثمانين جلدة ، قالوا : ولو كان التغريب واجبا لما أخل به النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 ومن أدلتهم أيضا : الحديث الصحيح " إذا زنت أمة أحدكم فليجلدها    " الحديث ، وهو متفق عليه ، ولم يذكر فيه التغريب مع الجلد ، فدل ذلك على  أن التغريب منسوخ ، وهذا الاستدلال لا ينهض لمعارضة النصوص الصحيحة  الصريحة التي فيها إقسامه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن الجمع بين جلد البكر ،  ونفيه سنة قضاء منه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بكتاب الله . 

 وإيضاح ذلك : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أقسم أن الجمع بين الجلد  والتغريب قضاء بكتاب الله ، وهذا النص الصحيح بالغ من الصراحة في محل  النزاع ، ما لم يبلغه شيء آخر يعارض به . 

 وقال الشوكاني  في " نيل  الأوطار " : إن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هو المبين ، وقد أقسم أن  الجمع بين الجلد والتغريب قضاء بكتاب الله ، قال : وخطب بذلك عمر    - رضي الله عنه - على رءوس المنابر ، وعمل به الخلفاء الراشدون ، ولم ينكره أحد فكان إجماعا ، اهـ منه . 

 وذكر مرجحات أخرى متعددة لوجوب التغريب . 

 والحاصل : أن حديث أبي داود  الذي استدلوا به من حديث  سهل بن سعد   وابن عباس  ليس  فيه ذكر التغريب ، ولا التصريح بعدمه ، ولم يعلم هل هو قبل حديث الإقسام ،  بأن الجمع بينهما قضاء بكتاب الله أو بعده ؟ فعلى أن المتأخر الإقسام  المذكور فالأمر واضح ، وعلى تقدير أن الإقسام هو المتقدم ، فذلك التصريح ،  بأن الجمع بينهما قضاء بكتاب الله مع الإقسام على ذلك لا يصح رفعه بمحتمل ;  ولو تكررت الروايات به تكررا كثيرا ، وعلى أنه لا يعرف المتقدم منهما كما  هو الحق ، فالحديث المتفق عليه عن صحابيين جليلين هما :  أبو هريرة  ، وزيد بن خالد الجهني  الذي فيه الإقسام بأن الجمع بينهما قضاء بكتاب الله ، لا شك في تقديمه على حديث أبي داود  الذي هو دونه في السند والمتن . أما   [ ص: 412 ] كونه في السند فظاهر ، وأما كونه في المتن فلأن حديث أبي داود  ليس  فيه التصريح بنفي التغريب ، والصريح مقدم على غير الصريح كما هو معروف في  الأصول ، وبه تعلم أن الأصح الذي لا ينبغي العدول عنه جمع الجلد والتغريب .  

 وأما الاستدلال بحديث الأمة فليس بوجيه لاختلاف الأمة والأحرار في أحكام  الحد ، فهي تجلد خمسين ، ولو محصنة ، ولا ترجم ، والأحرار بخلاف ذلك ،  فأحكام الأحرار والعبيد في الحدود قد تختلف . 

 وقد بينت آية " النساء " اختلاف الحرة والأمة في حكم حد الزنا من جهتين : 

 إحداهما : أنها صرحت بأنها إن كانت محصنة ، فعليها الجلد لا الرجم . 

 والثانية : أن عليها نصفه ، وذلك في قوله : فإذا أحصن فإن أتين بفاحشة فعليهن نصف ما على المحصنات من العذاب   [ 4 \ 25 ] ، فتأمل قوله : فإذا أحصن ، وقوله : فعليهن نصف ما على المحصنات من العذاب ، يظهر لك ما ذكرنا . 

 ومما ذكرنا تعلم أن الأصح الذي لا ينبغي العدول عنه هو وجوب تغريب البكر  سنة مع جلده مائة لصراحة الأدلة الصحيحة في ذلك ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
*
*فروع تتعلق بهذه المسألة 

 الفرع الأول : اعلم أن الذين قالوا بالتغريب ، وهم الجمهور ، اختلفوا في تغريب المرأة ، فقال جماعة من أهل العلم : تغرب المرأة سنة لعموم أدلة التغريب ، وممن قال به :  الشافعي  وأحمد  ، وقال بعض أهل العلم : لا تغريب على النساء ، وممن قال به مالك  والأوزاعي  ، وروي مثله عن علي    - رضي الله عنه - . 

 أما حجة من قال بتغريب النساء فهي عموم أدلة التغريب ، وظاهرها شمول  الأنثى ، وأما الذين قالوا : لا تغريب على النساء ، فقد احتجوا بالأحاديث  الصحيحة الواردة بنهي المرأة عن السفر ، إلا مع محرم أو زوج . 

 وقد قدمناها في سورة " النساء " في الكلام على مسافة القصر ، قالوا : لا  يجوز سفرها دون محرم ، ولا يكلف محرمها بالسفر معها ; لأنه لا ذنب له يكلف  السفر بسببه ، قالوا : ولأن المرأة عورة وفي تغريبها تضييع لها ، وتعريض  لها للفتنة ، ولذلك نهيت عن السفر إلا   [ ص: 413 ] مع  محرم أو زوج ، قالوا : وغاية ما في الأمر ، أن عموم أحاديث التغريب  بالنسبة إلى النساء خصصته أحاديث نهي المرأة عن السفر إلا مع محرم أو زوج ،  وهذا لا إشكال فيه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر لي أنها إن وجد لها محرم متبرع بالسفر معها إلى  محل التغريب مع كون محل التغريب محل مأمن لا تخشى فيه فتنة ، مع تبرع  المحرم المذكور بالرجوع معها إلى محلها ، بعد انتهاء السنة ، فإنها تغرب ;  لأن العمل بعموم أحاديث التغريب لا معارض له في الحالة المذكورة ، وأما إن  لم تجد محرما متبرعا بالسفر معها ، فلا يجبر ; لأنه لا ذنب له ، ولا تكلف  هي السفر بدون محرم ، لنهيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن ذلك . 

 وقد قدمنا مرارا أن النص الدال على النهي يقدم على الدال على الأمر على  الأصح ; لأن درأ المفاسد مقدم على جلب المصالح ، وهذا التفصيل الذي  استظهرنا لم نعلم أحدا ذهب إليه ، ولكنه هو الظاهر من الأدلة ، والعلم عند  الله تعالى .
الفرع الثاني : اعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في تغريب العبد والأمة ، وقد قدمنا أقوال أهل العلم في ذلك . 

 وأظهر أقوالهم عندنا : أن المملوك لا يغرب ، لأنه مال ، وفي تغريبه إضرار  بمالكه ، وهو لا ذنب له ، ويستأنس له بأنه لا يرجم ، ولو كان محصنا ; لأن  إهلاكه بالرجم إضرار بمالكه ، ويؤيده قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : إذا  زنت أمة أحدكم فليجلدها " الحديث ، ولم يذكر تغريبا ، وقد فهم  البخاري    - رحمه الله - عدم نفي الأمة من الحديث المذكور ، ولذا قال في ترجمته : باب لا يثرب على الأمة إذا زنت ولا تنفى . 

 وقد قدمنا اختلاف الأصوليين في العبيد هل يدخلون في عموم نصوص الشرع ،  لأنهم من جملة المكلفين ، أو لا يدخلون في عموم النصوص ، إلا بدليل منفصل  لكثرة خروجهم من عموم النصوص ، كما تقدم إيضاحه . 

 وقد قدمنا أن الصحيح هو دخولهم في عموم النصوص إلا ما أخرجهم منه دليل ، واعتمده صاحب " مراقي السعود " ، بقوله : 


**والعبد والموجود والذي كفر مشمولة له لدى ذوي النظر* *

 وإخراجهم هنا من نصوص التغريب ; لأنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمر بجلد الأمة الزانية وبيعها ، ولم   [ ص: 414 ] يذكر تغريبها ، ولأنهم مال ، وفي تغريبهم إضرار بالمالك ، وفي الحديث " : لا ضرر ولا ضرار   " ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 تنبيه . 

 أظهر القولين عندي : أنه لا بد في التغريب من مسافة تقصر فيها الصلاة ; لأنه فيما دونها له حكم الحاضر بالبلد الذي زنى فيه . 

 وأظهر القولين أيضا عندي أن المغرب يسجن في محل تغريبه ; لأن السجن عقوبة  زائدة على التغريب ، فتحتاج إلى دليل ، ولا دليل عليها ، والعلم عند الله  تعالى . 

 والأظهر أن الغريب إذا زنى غرب من محل زناه إلى محل آخر غير وطنه الأصلي .
المسألة السادسة : اعلم أن من أقر بأنه أصاب حدا ، ولم يعين ذلك الحد ، فإنه لا يجب عليه الحد ، لعدم التعيين وهذا لا ينبغي أن يختلف فيه ، لما ثبت في الصحيحين من حديث أنس    - رضي الله عنه - ، قال : كنت  عند النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فجاءه رجل ، فقال : يا رسول الله إني  أصبت حدا فأقمه علي ، قال : ولم يسأله عنه ، قال : وحضرت الصلاة فصلى مع  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فلما قضى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  الصلاة ، قام إليه الرجل ، فقال : يا رسول الله إني أصبت حدا فأقم في كتاب  الله ، قال " : أليس صليت معنا " ؟ قال : نعم ، قال " : فإن الله قد غفر لك  ذنبك " ، أو قال " : حدك " ، هذا لفظ  البخاري  في صحيحه ، والحديث متفق عليه ، ولمسلم  وأحمد  من حديث أبي أمامة  نحوه : وهو نص صحيح صريح في أن من أقر بحد ولم يسمه ، لا حد عليه كما ترى ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة السابعة : في حكم رجوع الزاني المقر بالزنى أو رجوع البينة قبل إتمام إقامة الحد عليه   . 

 أما الزاني المقر بزناه إذا رجع عن إقراره ، سقط عنه الحد ، ولو رجع في أثناء إقامة الحد من جلد أو رجم ، هذا هو الظاهر . 

 قال  ابن قدامة    : وبه قال عطاء  ،  ويحيى بن يعمر  ،  والزهري  ، وحماد  ، ومالك  ،  والثوري  ،  والشافعي  ، وإسحاق ، وأبو حنيفة  ، وأبو يوسف  ، وقد حكى  ابن قدامة  خلاف هذا عن جماعة وروايته عن مالك  ضعيفة . 

 والظاهر لنا هو ما ذكرنا من سقوط الحد عنه برجوعه عن إقراره ، ولو في أثناء إقامة   [ ص: 415 ] الحد لما قدمنا من حديث أبي داود  وغيره أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال لهم لما تبعوا ماعزا  بعد هربه " : ألا تركتموه ؟   " ، وفي رواية " : هلا تركتموه ؟ فلعله يتوب فيتوب الله عليه   " ، وفي ذلك دليل على قبول رجوعه ، وعليه أكثر أهل العلم ، وهو الحق إن شاء الله تعالى ، وأما رجوع البينة أو بعضهم فلم أعلم فيه بخصوصه نصا من كتاب ولا سنة ، والعلماء مختلفون فيه . 

 واعلم : أن له حالتين : 

 إحداهما : أن يكون رجوعهم ، أو رجوع بعضهم قبل إقامة الحد على الزاني بشهادتهم . 

 والثانية : أن يكون رجوعهم ، أو رجوع بعضهم بعد إقامة الحد عليه ، والحد  المذكور قد يكون جلدا ، وقد يكون رجما ، فإذا رجعوا كلهم أو واحد منهم قبل  إقامة الحد ، فقد قال في ذلك  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : فإن رجعوا عن الشهادة ، أو واحد منهم فعلى جميعهم الحد في أصح الروايتين ، وهو قول أبي حنيفة  ، والثانية : يحد الثلاثة دون الراجع ، وهو اختيار أبي بكر  ، وابن حامد     ; لأنه إذا رجع قبل الحد فهو كالتائب قبل تنفيذ الحكم بقوله ، فسقط عنه  الحد ، ولأن في درء الحد عنه تمكينا له من الرجوع الذي يحصل به مصلحة  المشهود عليه ، وفي إيجاب الحد زجر له عن الرجوع خوفا من الحد ، فتفوت تلك  المصلحة ، وتتحقق المفسدة ، فناسب ذلك نفي الحد عنه ، وقال  الشافعي     : يحد الراجع دون الثلاثة ; لأنه مقر على نفسه بالكذب في قذفه . وأما  الثلاثة فقد وجب الحد بشهادتهم ، وإنما سقط بعد وجوبه برجوع الراجع ، ومن  وجب الحد بشهادته لم يكن قاذفا فلم يحد ، كما لو لم يرجع ، ولنا أنه نقص  العدد بالرجوع قبل إقامة الحد ، فلزمهم الحد كما لو شهد ثلاثة وامتنع  الرابع من الشهادة ، وقولهم : وجب الحد بشهادتهم يبطل بما إذا رجعوا كلهم ،  وبالراجع وحده ، فإن الحد وجب ، ثم سقط ، ووجب الحد عليهم بسقوطه ، ولأن  الحد إذا وجب على الراجع مع المصلحة في رجوعه ، وإسقاط الحد عن المشهود  عليه بعد وجوبه ، وإحيائه المشهود عليه بعد إشرافه على التلف فعلى غيره  أولى ، انتهى من " المغني " . 

 وحاصله : أنهم إن رجعوا كلهم حدوا كلهم ، وإن رجع بعضهم ، ففي ذلك ثلاثة أقوال : 

 الأول : يحدون كلهم . 

 [ ص: 416 ] والثاني : يحد من لم يرجع دون من رجع . 

 والثالث : عكسه ، كما هو واضح من كلامه . 

 والأظهر : أنهم إن رجعوا بعد الحكم عليه بالرجم أو الجلد بشهادتهم أنه لا  يقام عليه الحد ، لرجوع الشهود أو بعضهم ، وقول بعض المالكية : إن الحكم  ينفذ عليه ، ولو رجعوا كلهم أو بعضهم قبل التنفيذ خلاف التحقيق ، وإن كان  المعروف في مذهب مالك  أن  الحكم إذا نفذ بشهادة البينة ، أنه لا ينقض برجوعهم وإنما ينقض بظهور  كذبهم ; لأن هذا لم يعمموه في الشهادة المفضية إلى القتل لعظم شأنه ،  والأظهر أنه لا يقتل بشهادة بينة كذبت أنفسها ، فيما شهدت عليه به ، كما لا  يخفى . وأما إن كان رجوع البينة بعد إقامة الحد ، فالأظهر أنه إن لم يظهر  تعمدهم الكذب لزمتهم دية المرجوم ، وإن ظهر أنهم تعمدوا الكذب ، فقال بعض  أهل العلم : تلزم الدية أيضا ، وقال بعضهم : بالقصاص ، وهو قول أشهب  من أصحاب مالك  ،  وله وجه من النظر ، لأنهم تسببوا في قتله بشهادة زور ، فقتلهم به له وجه ،  والعلم عند الله تعالى . وإن كان رجوعهم أو رجوع بعضهم بعد جلد المشهود  عليه بالزنى بشهادتهم ، فإن لم يظهر تعمدهم الكذب ، فالظاهر أنهم لا شيء  عليهم ، لأنهم لم يقصدوا سوءا ، وإن ظهر تعمدهم الكذب وجب تعزيرهم بقدر ما  يراه الإمام رادعا لهم ولأمثالهم ، لأنهم فعلوا معصيتين عظيمتين : 

 الأولى : تعمدهم شهادة الزور . 

 والثانية : إضرارهم بالمشهود عليه بالجلد ، وهو أذى عظيم أوقعوه به بشهادة زور ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 تنبيه . 

 اعلم : أنا قدمنا حكم من زنى ببهيمة في سورة " الإسراء " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ومن قتل مظلوما فقد جعلنا لوليه سلطانا   [ 17 \ 33 ] ، وقدمنا حكم اللواط وأقوال أهل العلم وأدلتهم في ذلك في سورة " هود " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وما هي من الظالمين ببعيد   [ 11 \ 83 ] ، وقد قدمنا الكلام أيضا على أن من زنى مرات متعددة ، قبل أن يقام عليه الحد ، يكفي لجميع ذلك حد واحد في الكلام على آيات " الحج " ، وقد أوضحنا أن الأمة تجلد خمسين ، سواء كانت محصنة أو غير محصنة ; لأن   [ ص: 417 ] جلدها خمسين مع الإحصان منصوص في القرآن كما تقدم إيضاحه ، وجلدها مع عدم الإحصان ثابت في الصحيح . 

 وأظهر الأقوال عندنا : أن الأمة غير المحصنة تجلد خمسين ، وألحق أكثر أهل العلم العبد بالأمة . 

 والأظهر عندنا : أنه يجلد خمسين مطلقا أحصن أم لا ، وقد تركنا الأقوال  المخالفة لما ذكرنا لعدم اتجاهها عندنا مع أنا أوضحناها في سورة " النساء "  في الكلام على قوله تعالى : فإذا أحصن فإن أتين بفاحشة الآية [ 4 \ 25 ] ، ولنكتف بما ذكرنا هنا من أحكام الزنى المتعلقة بهذه الآية التي نحن بصددها . 
وعادتنا أن الآية إن كان يتعلق بها باب من أبواب الفقه أنا نذكر عيون  مسائل ذلك الباب والمهم منه ، وتبيين أقوال أهل العلم في ذلك ونناقشها ،  ولا نستقصي جميع ما في الباب ; لأن استقصاء ذلك في كتب فروع المذاهب كما هو  معلوم ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : الزاني لا ينكح إلا زانية أو مشركة والزانية لا ينكحها إلا زان أو مشرك وحرم ذلك على المؤمنين 

 قد قدمنا مرارا أن من أنواع البيان التي تضمنها هذا الكتاب المبارك أن  يقول بعض العلماء في الآية قولا ، ويكون في نفس الآية قرينة دالة على عدم  صحة ذلك القول ، ذكرنا هذا في ترجمة الكتاب ، وذكرنا فيما مضى من الكتاب  أمثلة كثيرة لذلك ، ومن أمثلة ذلك هذه الآية الكريمة . 

 وإيضاح ذلك : أن العلماء اختلفوا في المراد بالنكاح في هذه الآية ، فقال  جماعة : المراد بالنكاح في هذه الآية : الوطء الذي هو نفس الزنى ، وقالت  جماعة أخرى من أهل العلم : إن المراد بالنكاح في هذه الآية هو عقد النكاح ،  قالوا : فلا يجوز لعفيف أن يتزوج زانية كعكسه  ، وهذا القول الذي هو أن المراد بالنكاح في الآية التزويج لا الوطء في نفس  الآية قرينة تدل على عدم صحته ، وتلك القرينة هي ذكر المشرك والمشركة في  الآية ; لأن الزاني المسلم لا يحل له نكاح مشركة ، لقوله تعالى : ولا تنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمن   [ 2 \ 221 ] وقوله تعالى : لا هن حل لهم ولا هم يحلون لهن   [ 60 \ 10 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ولا تمسكوا بعصم الكوافر   [ 60 \ 10 ] ، وكذلك الزانية المسلمة لا يحل   [ ص: 418 ] لها نكاح المشرك ; لقوله تعالى : ولا تنكحوا المشركين حتى يؤمنوا    [ 2 \ 221 ] ، فنكاح المشركة والمشرك لا يحل بحال ، وذلك قرينة على أن  المراد بالنكاح في الآية التي نحن بصددها الوطء الذي هو الزنى ، لا عقد  النكاح ; لعدم ملاءمة عقد النكاح لذكر المشرك والمشركة ، والقول بأن نكاح الزاني للمشركة ، والزانية للمشرك منسوخ ظاهر السقوط ; لأن سورة " النور " مدنية ، ولا دليل على أن ذلك أحل بالمدينة  ثم نسخ ، والنسخ لا بد له من دليل يجب الرجوع إليه .
مسألة تتعلق بهذه الآية الكريمة 

 اعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في جواز نكاح العفيف الزانية ، ونكاح العفيفة الزاني ، فذهب جماعة من أهل العلم منهم الأئمة الثلاثة إلى جواز نكاح الزانية مع الكراهة التنزيهية عند مالك  وأصحابه ، ومن وافقهم ، واحتج أهل هذا القول بأدلة : 

 منها عموم قوله تعالى : وأحل لكم ما وراء ذلكم   [ 4 \ 24 ] وهو شامل بعمومه الزانية والعفيفة ، وعموم قوله تعالى : وأنكحوا الأيامى منكم الآية [ 24 \ 32 ] ، وهو شامل بعمومه الزانية أيضا والعفيفة . 

 ومن أدلتهم على ذلك : حديث  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : أن  رجلا جاء إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : إن امرأتي لا ترد يد  لامس ، قال " : غربها " ، قال : أخاف أن تتبعها نفسي ؟ قال " : فاستمتع بها  " ، قال ابن حجر  في " بلوغ المرام " في هذا الحديث بعد أن ساقه باللفظ الذي ذكرنا : رواه أبو داود  ، والترمذي ،  والبزار  ورجاله ثقات ، وأخرجه  النسائي  من وجه آخر ، عن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - بلفظ قال " : طلقها   " ، قال : لا أصبر عنها ، قال " : فأمسكها   " ، اهـ ، من " بلوغ المرام " ، وفيه تصريح ابن حجر  بأن رجاله ثقات ، وبه تعلم أن ذكر  ابن الجوزي  لهذا الحديث في الموضوعات فيه نظر ، وقد ذكره في الموضوعات مرسلا عن أبي الزبير  ، قال : أتى رجل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : إن امرأتي . . . الحديث ، ورواه أيضا مرسلا عن  عبيد بن عمير  ،  وحسان بن عطية  كلاهما عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثم قال : وقد حمله  أبو بكر الخلال  على الفجور ، ولا يجوز هذا ; وإنما يحمل على تفريطها في المال لو صح الحديث . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (395)
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ* 
*صـ 419 إلى صـ 426*
*
*
*
 قال  أحمد بن حنبل    : هذا الحديث لا يثبت عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ليس له أصل ، انتهى   [ ص: 419 ] من موضوعات  ابن الجوزي  ، وكثرة اختلاف العلماء في تصحيح الحديث المذكور وتضعيفه معروفة . 

 وقال الشوكاني  في " نيل  الأوطار " : ولا ريب أن العرب تكني بمثل هذه العبارة ، عن عدم العفة عن  الزنى ، يعني بالعبارة المذكورة قول الرجل : إن امرأتي لا ترد يد لامس ،  اهـ ، وما قاله الشوكاني  وغيره  هو الظاهر ; لأن لفظ : لا ترد يد لامس أظهر في عدم الامتناع ممن أراد منها  ما لا يحل كما لا يخفى ، فحمله على تفريطها في المال غير ظاهر ; لأن إطلاق  لفظ اللامس على أخذ المال ليس بظاهر ، كما ترى . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الحديث المذكور في المرأة التي ظهر  عدم عفتها ، وهي تحت زوج ، وكلامنا الآن في ابتداء النكاح لا في الدوام  عليه ، وبين المسألتين فرق ، كما سترى إيضاحه إن شاء الله تعالى . 

 ثم اعلم أن الذين قالوا بجواز تزويج الزانية والزاني أجابوا عن الاستدلال بالآية التي نحن بصددها ، وهي قوله تعالى : الزاني لا ينكح إلا زانية أو مشركة الآية [ 24 \ 3 ] من وجهين : 

 الأول : أن المراد بالنكاح في الآية هو الوطء الذي هو الزنى بعينه ، قالوا  : والمراد بالآية تقبيح الزنى وشدة التنفير منه ; لأن الزاني لا يطاوعه في  زناه من النساء إلا التي هي في غاية الخسة لكونها مشركة لا ترى حرمة الزنى  أو زانية فاجرة خبيثة . 

 وعلى هذا القول فالإشارة في قوله تعالى : وحرم ذلك على المؤمنين راجعة إلى الوطء الذي هو الزنى ، أعاذنا الله وإخواننا المسلمين منه ، كعكسه ، وعلى هذا القول فلا إشكال في ذكر المشركة والمشرك . 

 الوجه الثاني : هو قولهم : إن المراد بالنكاح في الآية التزويج ، إلا أن هذه الآية التي هي قوله تعالى : الزاني لا ينكح إلا زانية الآية ، منسوخة بقوله تعالى : وأنكحوا الأيامى منكم الآية [ 24 \ 32 ] ، وممن ذهب إلى نسخها بها :  سعيد بن المسيب  ،  والشافعي  ، وقال ابن كثير  في  تفسير هذه الآية ، ما نصه : هذا خبر من الله تعالى بأن الزاني لا يطأ إلا  زانية ، أو مشركة ، أي : لا يطاوعه على مراده من الزنا إلا زانية عاصية أو  مشركة   [ ص: 420 ] لا ترى حرمة ذلك ، وكذلك الزانية لا ينكحها إلا زان ، أي : عاص بزناه ، أو مشرك لا يعتقد تحريمه . 

 قال  سفيان الثوري  عن حبيب بن أبي عمرة  ، عن  سعيد بن جبير  ، عن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : الزاني لا ينكح إلا زانية أو مشركة قال  : ليس هذا بالنكاح إنما هو الجماع لا يزني بها إلا زان أو مشرك ، وهذا  إسناد صحيح عنه ، وقد روي عنه من غير وجه أيضا ، وقد روي عن مجاهد  وعكرمة  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ،  وعروة بن الزبير  ، والضحاك  ، ومكحول  ،  ومقاتل بن حيان  ، وغير واحد نحو ذلك ، انتهى محل الغرض منه بلفظه . 

 فتراه صدر بأن المراد بالنكاح في الآية : الجماع ، لا التزويج ، وذكر صحته عن  ابن عباس  الذي دعا له النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الله أن يعلمه تأويل القرآن ، وعزاه لمن ذكر معه من أجلاء المفسرين ،  وابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - من أعلم الصحابة بتفسير القرآن العظيم ، ولا شك في علمه باللغة العربية . 

 فقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة بأن النكاح فيها هو الجماع لا العقد يدل على  أن ذلك جار على الأسلوب العربي الفصيح ، فدعوى أن هذا التفسير لا يصح في  العربية ، وأنه قبيح ، يرده قول البحر  ابن عباس  ، كما ترى . 

 وقال القرطبي  في تفسير هذه الآية : وقد روي عن  ابن عباس  وأصحابه ، أن النكاح في هذه الآية : الوطء . 

 واعلم أن إنكار  الزجاج  لهذا  القول في هذه الآية ، أعني القول بأن النكاح فيها الجماع ، وقوله : إن  النكاح لا يعرف في القرآن ، إلا بمعنى التزويج ، مردود من وجهين : 

 الأول : أن القرآن جاء فيه النكاح بمعنى الوطء ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : فإن طلقها فلا تحل له من بعد حتى تنكح زوجا غيره   [ 2 \ 230 ] ، وقد صح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه فسر قوله : حتى تنكح زوجا غيره بأن معنى نكاحها له مجامعته لها ، حيث قال " : لا حتى تذوقي عسيلته ويذوق عسيلتك   " ، ومراده بذوق العسيلة : الجماع ، كما هو معلوم . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن العرب الذين نزل القرآن بلغتهم ، يطلقون النكاح على الوطء . 

 [ ص: 421 ] وقد  يكون العقد ، اهـ ، وإنما سموا عقد التزويج نكاحا ; لأنه سبب النكاح أي  الوطء ، وإطلاق المسبب وإرادة سببه معروف في القرآن ، وفي كلام العرب ، وهو  مما يسميه القائلون بالمجاز ، المجاز المرسل ، كما هو معلوم عندهم في محله  ، ومن إطلاق العرب النكاح على الوطء ، قول  الفرزدق    : 
**وذات حليل أنكحتها رماحنا حلال لمن يبني بها لم تطلق* *

 لأن الإنكاح في البيت ليس المراد به عقد التزويج ، إذ لا يعقد على  المسبيات ، وإنما المراد به الوطء بملك اليمين والسبي مع الكفر ، ومنه قوله  أيضا : 
**وبنت كريم قد نكحنا ولم يكن     لها خاطب إلا السنان وعامله 
**

 فالمراد بالنكاح في هذا البيت هو الوطء بملك اليمين لا العقد ; كما صرح بذلك بقوله : ولم يكن لها خاطب إلا السنان وعامله . 

 وقوله : 
**إذا سقى الله قوما صوب غادية     فلا سقى الله أهل الكوفة  المطرا 
التاركين على طهر نساءهم     والناكحين بشطي دجلة  البقرا 
**

 ومعلوم أن نكاح البقر ليس معناه التزويج . 

 قالوا : ومما يدل على أن النكاح في الآية غير التزويج ، أنه لو كان معنى  النكاح فيها التزويج لوجب حد المتزوج بزانية ; لأنه زان ، والزاني يجب حده ،  وقد أجمع العلماء على أن من تزوج زانية لا يحد حد الزنى ، ولو كان زانيا  لحد حد الزنى ، فافهم ، هذا هو حاصل حجج من قالوا إن النكاح في الآية الوطء  ، وأن تزويج العفيف الزانية ليس بحرام ، كعكسه .
وقالت جماعة أخرى من أهل العلم : لا يجوز تزويج الزاني لعفيفة ولا عكسه ، وهو مذهب  الإمام أحمد  ، وقد روي عن الحسن  وقتادة  ، واستدل أهل هذا القول بآيات وأحاديث . 

 فمن الآيات التي استدلوا بها هذه الآية التي نحن بصددها ، وهي قوله تعالى : الزاني لا ينكح إلا زانية أو مشركة والزانية لا ينكحها إلا زان أو مشرك وحرم ذلك على المؤمنين   [ 24 \ 3 ] قالوا : المراد بالنكاح في هذه الآية : التزويج ، وقد نص الله على   [ ص: 422 ] تحريمه في قوله : وحرم ذلك على المؤمنين قالوا  : والإشارة بقوله : ذلك راجعة إلى تزويج الزاني بغير الزانية ، أو المشركة  وهو نص قرآني في تحريم نكاح الزاني العفيفة ، كعكسه . 

 ومن الآيات التي استدلوا بها قوله تعالى : والمحصنات من المؤمنات والمحصنات من الذين أوتوا الكتاب من قبلكم إذا آتيتموهن أجورهن محصنين غير مسافحين ولا متخذي أخدان   [ 5 \ 5 ] قالوا : فقوله محصنين غير مسافحين أي  : أعفاء غير زناة ، ويفهم من مفهوم مخالفة الآية أنه لا يجوز نكاح المسافح  الذي هو الزاني لمحصنة مؤمنة ، ولا محصنة عفيفة من أهل الكتاب ، وقوله  تعالى : فانكحوهن بإذن أهلهن وآتوهن أجورهن بالمعروف محصنات غير مسافحات ولا متخذات أخدان   [ 4 \ 25 ] ، فقوله : محصنات غير مسافحات أي : عفائف غير زانيات ، ويفهم من مفهوم مخالفة الآية ، أنهن لو كن مسافحات غير محصنات ، لما جاز تزوجهن . 

 ومن أدلة أهل هذا القول أن جميع الأحاديث الواردة في سبب نزول آية الزاني لا ينكح إلا زانية أو مشركة الآية  ، كلها في عقد النكاح وليس واحد منها في الوطء ، والمقرر في الأصول أن  صورة سبب النزول قطعية الدخول ، وأنه قد جاء في السنة ما يؤيد صحة ما قالوا  في الآية ، من أن النكاح فيها التزويج ، وأن الزاني لا يتزوج إلا زانية  مثله ، فقد روى  أبو هريرة  عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال " : الزاني المجلود لا ينكح إلا مثله   " ، وقال ابن حجر  في بلوغ المرام في حديث  أبي هريرة  هذا : رواه أحمد  ، وأبو داود  ورجاله ثقات . 

 وأما الأحاديث الواردة في سبب نزول الآية : 

 فمنها ما رواه  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  أن رجلا من المسلمين استأذن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في امرأة يقال لها أم مهزول  ، كانت تسافح ، وتشترط له أن تنفق عليه ، قال : فاستأذن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أو ذكر له أمرها ، فقرأ عليه نبي الله : والزانية لا ينكحها إلا زان أو مشرك رواه أحمد    . 

 وقال الشوكاني  في " نيل الأوطار " في شرحه لهذا الحديث : وقد عزاه صاحب المنتقى لأحمد  وحده ، وحديث  عبد الله بن عمرو  أخرجه أيضا  الطبراني  في الكبير والأوسط ، قال في مجمع الزوائد : ورجال أحمد  ثقات . 

 [ ص: 423 ] ومنها حديث  عمرو بن شعيب  عن أبيه ، عن جده : أن مرثد بن أبي مرثد الغنوي  كان يحمل الأسارى بمكة  ، وكانت بمكة  بغي يقال لها عناق  ، وكانت صديقته ، قال : فجئت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقلت : يا رسول الله أنكح عناق  ؟ قال : فسكت عني ، فنزلت : والزانية لا ينكحها إلا زان أو مشرك فدعاني فقرأها علي ، وقال " : لا تنكحها   " ، رواه أبو داود  ،  والنسائي   والترمذي    . 

 قال الشوكاني  في " نيل الأوطار " في كلامه على حديث  عمرو بن شعيب  هذا الذي ذكره صاحب المنتقى ، وعزاه لأبي داود   والنسائي   والترمذي    : وحديث  عمرو بن شعيب  حسنه الترمذي  وساق ابن كثير  في تفسير هذه الآية الأحاديث التي ذكرنا بأسانيدها ، وقال في حديث  عمرو بن شعيب  هذا : قال الترمذي    : هذا حديث حسن غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه ، وقد رواه أبو داود  ،  والنسائي  في كتاب النكاح من سننهما من حديث عبيد الله بن الأخنس  به . 

 قالوا : فهذه الأحاديث وأمثالها تدل على أن النكاح في قوله : الزاني لا ينكح إلا زانية أو مشركة أنه  التزويج لا الوطء ، وصورة النزول قطعية الدخول ; كما تقرر في الأصول ،  قالوا : وعلى أن المراد به التزويج ، فتحريم نكاح الزانية والزاني منصوص في  قوله تعالى : وحرم ذلك على المؤمنين   . 

 وقال ابن القيم  في " زاد المعاد " ما نصه : وأما نكاح الزانية فقد  صرح الله - سبحانه وتعالى - بتحريمه في سورة " النور " وأخبر أن من نكحها  فهو إما زان أو مشرك ، فإنه إما أن يلتزم حكمه سبحانه ، ويعتقد وجوبه عليه  أو لا ، فإن لم يلتزمه ، ولم يعتقده فهو مشرك ، وإن التزمه واعتقد وجوبه ،  وخالفه فهو زان ، ثم صرح بتحريمه ، فقال : وحرم ذلك على المؤمنين ولا يخفى أن دعوى النسخ للآية بقوله : وأنكحوا الأيامى منكم   [ 24 \ 32 ] من أضعف ما يقال ، وأضعف منه حمل النكاح على الزنى . 

 إذ يصير معنى الآية : الزاني لا يزني إلا بزانية أو مشركة ، والزانية لا  يزني بها إلا زان أو مشرك ، وكلام الله ينبغي أن يصان عن مثل هذا ، وكذلك  حمل الآية على امرأة بغي مشركة في غاية البعد عن لفظها وسياقها ، كيف وهو  سبحانه إنما أباح نكاح الحرائر والإماء بشرط الإحصان ، وهو العفة ، فقال :    [ ص: 424 ] فانكحوهن بإذن أهلهن وآتوهن أجورهن بالمعروف محصنات غير مسافحات ولا متخذات أخدان    [ 4 \ 25 ] ، فإنما أباح نكاحها في هذه الحالة دون غيرها ، وليس هذا من  دلالة المفهوم ، فإن الأبضاع في الأصل على التحريم ، فيقتصر في إباحتها على  ما ورد به الشرع ، وما عداه فعلى أصل التحريم ، انتهى محل الغرض من كلام ابن القيم    . 

 وهذه الأدلة التي ذكرنا هي حجج القائلين بمنع تزويج الزاني العفيفة كعكسه ، وإذا عرفت أقوال أهل العلم ، وأدلتهم في مسألة نكاح الزانية والزاني ، فهذه مناقشة أدلتهم . 

 أما قول ابن القيم    : إن حمل الزنا في الآية على الوطء ينبغي أن يصان عن مثله كتاب الله ، فيرده أن  ابن عباس  وهو  في المعرفة باللغة العربية وبمعاني القرآن صح عنه حمل الزنى في الآية على  الوطء ، ولو كان ذلك ينبغي أن يصان عن مثله كتاب الله لصانه عنه  ابن عباس  ، ولم يقل به ولم يخف عليه أنه ينبغي أن يصان عن مثله . 

 وقال ابن العربي  في تفسير  ابن عباس  للزنى في الآية بالوطء : هو معنى صحيح ، انتهى منه بواسطة نقل القرطبي  عنه . 

 وقول ابن القيم  في كلامه هذا الذي ذكرنا عنه : فإن لم يلتزمه ، ولم يعتقده فهو مشرك يقال فيه : نعم هو مشرك ، ولكن المشرك لا يجوز له نكاح الزانية المسلمة ، وظاهر كلامك جواز ذلك ، وهو ليس بجائز فيبقى إشكال ذكر المشرك والمشركة واردا على القول بأن النكاح في الآية التزويج ، كما ترى . 

 وقول ابن القيم  في  كلامه هذا : وليس هذا من باب دلالة المفهوم ، فإن الأبضاع في الأصل على  التحريم فيقتصر في إباحتها على ما ورد به الشرع وما عداه فعلى أصل التحريم  يقال فيه : إن تزويج الزانية وردت نصوص عامة تقتضي جوازه ; كقوله تعالى : وأحل لكم ما وراء ذلكم   [ 4 \ 25 ] وهو شامل بعمومه للزانية والعفيفة والزاني والعفيف ، وقوله : وأنكحوا الأيامى منكم   [ 24 \ 32 ] فهو أيضا شامل بعمومه لجميع من ذكر ، ولذا قال  سعيد بن المسيب    : إن آية وأنكحوا الأيامى الآية ، ناسخة لقوله تعالى : الزاني لا ينكح إلا زانية الآية ، وقال  الشافعي    : القول في ذلك كما قال سعيد  من نسخها بها . 

 وبما ذكرنا يتضح أن دلالة قوله : محصنات غير مسافحات على المقصود من   [ ص: 425 ] البحث  من باب دلالة المفهوم كما أوضحناه قريبا ; لأن العمومات المذكورة لا يصح  تخصيص عمومها إلا بدليل منطوقا كان أو مفهوما ، كما تقدم إيضاحه . 

 وأما قول  سعيد بن المسيب   والشافعي  بأن آية : الزاني لا ينكح إلا زانية أو مشركة منسوخة بقوله : وأنكحوا الأيامى منكم فهو مستبعد ; لأن المقرر في أصول  الشافعي  ومالك وأحمد  هو أنه لا يصح نسخ الخاص بالعام ، وأن الخاص يقضي على العام مطلقا ، سواء تقدم نزوله عنه أو تأخر ، ومعلوم أن آية وأنكحوا الأيامى منكم أعم مطلقا من آية : الزاني لا ينكح إلا زانية فالقول بنسخها لها ممنوع على المقرر في أصول الأئمة الثلاثة المذكورين ، وإنما يجوز ذلك على المقرر في أصول أبي حنيفة    - رحمه الله - كما قدمنا إيضاحه في سورة " الأنعام " ، وقد يجاب عن قول سعيد  ،  والشافعي  بالنسخ  بأنهما فهماه من قرينة في الآية ، وهي أنه لم يقيد الأيامى الأحرار  بالصلاح ، وإنما قيد بالصلاح في أيامى العبيد والإماء ، ولذا قال بعد الآية  : والصالحين من عبادكم وإمائكم   [ 24 \ 32 ] . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : هذه الآية الكريمة من أصعب الآيات  تحقيقا; لأن حمل النكاح فيها على التزويج ، لا يلائم ذكر المشركة والمشرك ،  وحمل النكاح فيها على الوطء لا يلائم الأحاديث الواردة المتعلقة بالآية ،  فإنها تعين أن المراد بالنكاح في الآية : التزويج ، ولا أعلم مخرجا واضحا  من الإشكال في هذه الآية إلا مع بعض تعسف ، وهو أن أصح الأقوال عند  الأصوليين كما حرره أبو العباس ابن تيمية  في رسالته في علوم القرآن ، وعزاه لأجلاء علماء المذاهب الأربعة هو جواز حمل المشترك على معنييه ، أو معانيه ،  فيجوز أن تقول : عدا اللصوص البارحة على عين زيد ، وتعني بذلك أنهم عوروا  عينه الباصرة وغوروا عينه الجارية ، وسرقوا عينه التي هي ذهبه أو فضته . 

 وإذا علمت ذلك ، فاعلم أن النكاح مشترك بين الوطء والتزويج ، خلافا لمن  زعم أنه حقيقة في أحدهما ، مجاز في الآخر كما أشرنا له سابقا ، وإذا جاز  حمل المشترك على معنييه ، فيحمل النكاح في الآية على الوطء ، وعلى التزويج  معا ، ويكون ذكر المشركة والمشرك على تفسير النكاح بالوطء دون العقد ، وهذا  هو نوع التعسف الذي أشرنا له ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 [ ص: 426 ] وأكثر أهل العلم على إباحة تزويج الزانية ، والمانعون لذلك أقل ، وقد عرفت أدلة الجميع .
فروع تتعلق بهذه المسألة 

 الفرع الأول : اعلم أن من تزوج امرأة يظنها عفيفة ، ثم زنت وهي في عصمته أن  أظهر القولين : أنه نكاح لا يفسخ ، ولا يحرم عليه الدوام على نكاحها ، وقد  قال بهذا بعض من منع نكاح الزانية مفرقا بين الدوام على نكاحها ، وبين  ابتدائه ، واستدل من قال هذا بحديث عمرو بن الأحوص الجشمي    - رضي الله عنه - أنه  شهد حجة الوداع مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فحمد الله ، وأثنى  عليه وذكر ووعظ ، ثم قال " : استوصوا بالنساء خيرا ، فإنهن عندكم عوان ليس  تملكون منهن شيئا غير ذلك إلا أن يأتين بفاحشة مبينة ، فإن فعلن فاهجروهن  في المضاجع واضربوهن ضربا غير مبرح ، فإن أطعنكم فلا تبغوا عليهن سبيلا   " . 

 قال الشوكاني  في حديث عمرو بن الأحوص  هذا : أخرجه  ابن ماجه  ،  والترمذي  وصححه ، وقال  ابن عبد البر  في الاستيعاب في ترجمة عمرو بن الأحوص  المذكور  : وحديثه في الخطبة صحيح ، اهـ ، وحديثه في الخطبة هو هذا الحديث ، بدليل  قوله : فحمد الله وأثنى عليه وذكر ووعظ ، وهذا التذكير والوعظ هو الخطبة ;  كما هو معروف . 

 ومن الأدلة على هذا الحديث المتقدم قريبا الذي فيه : أن الرجل قال للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : إن امرأتي لا ترد يد لامس ، فقال " : طلقها " ، فقال : نفسي تتبعها ، فقال " : أمسكها   " ، وبينا الكلام في سنده ، وأنه في الدوام على النكاح ، لا في ابتداء النكاح ، وأن بينهما فرقا ، وبه تعلم أن قول من قال : إن من زنت زوجته فسخ نكاحها وحرمت عليه خلاف التحقيق ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (396)
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ* 
*صـ 427 إلى صـ 434*
*
*
*
 الفرع الثاني : اعلم أن أظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي ، أنه لا يجوز نكاح المرأة الحامل من الزنا قبل وضع حملها بل لا يجوز نكاحها ، حتى تضع حملها ، خلافا لجماعة من أهل العلم ، قالوا : يجوز نكاحها وهي حامل ، وهو مروي عن  الشافعي  وغيره ، وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة    ; لأن نكاح الرجل امرأة حاملا من غيره فيه سقي الزرع بماء الغير ، وهو لا يجوز ، ويدل لذلك قوله تعالى :وأولات الأحمال أجلهن أن يضعن حملهن   [ 65 \ 4 ] ، ولا يخرج من عموم هذه الآية إلا ما أخرجه دليل يجب الرجوع إليه ، فلا يجوز نكاح حامل   [ ص: 427 ] حتى  ينتهي أجل عدتها ، وقد صرح الله بأن الحوامل أجلهن أن يضعن حملهن ، فيجب  استصحاب هذا العموم ، ولا يخرج منه إلا ما أخرجه دليل من كتاب أو سنة . 

 الفرع الثالث : اعلم أن أظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي أن الزانية والزاني إن تابا من الزنا وندما  على ما كان منهما ونويا أن لا يعودا إلى الذنب ، فإن نكاحهما جائز ، فيجوز  له أن ينكحها بعد توبتهما ، ويجوز نكاح غيرهما لهما بعد التوبة ; لأن  التائب من الذنب كمن لا ذنب له ، ويدل لهذا قوله تعالى : والذين لا يدعون مع الله إلها آخر ولا يقتلون النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق ولا يزنون ومن يفعل ذلك يلق أثاما يضاعف له العذاب يوم القيامة ويخلد فيه مهانا إلا من تاب وآمن وعمل عملا صالحا فأولئك يبدل الله سيئاتهم حسنات وكان الله غفورا رحيما    [ 25 \ 68 - 70 ] ، فقد صرح - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية أن الذين يزنون ،  ومن ذكر معهم إن تابوا وآمنوا ، وعملوا عملا صالحا يبدل الله سيئاتهم حسنات  ، وهو يدل على أن التوبة من الزنا تذهب أثره ، فالذين قالوا : إن من زنا  بامرأة لا تحل له مطلقا ، ولو تابا وأصلحا فقولهم خلاف التحقيق ، وقد وردت  آثار عن الصحابة بجواز تزويجه بمن زنى بها إن تابا ، وضرب له بعض الصحابة  مثلا برجل سرق شيئا من بستان رجل آخر ، ثم بعد ذلك اشترى البستان فالذي  سرقه منه حرام عليه ، والذي اشتراه منه حلال له ، فكذلك ما نال من المرأة  حراما فهو حرام عليه ، وما نال منها بعد التوبة والتزويج حلال له ، والعلم  عند الله تعالى . 

 واعلم أن قول من رد الاستدلال بآية : والذين لا يدعون مع الله إلها آخر الآية  [ 25 \ 68 ] ، قائلا : إنها نزلت في الكفار لا في المسلمين ، يرد قوله :  إن العبرة بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب ، كما أوضحنا أدلته من السنة الصحيحة  مرارا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 الفرع الرابع : اعلم أن الذين قالوا بجواز نكاح العفيف الزانية ،  لا يلزم من قولهم أن يكون زوج الزانية العفيف ديوثا ; لأنه إنما يتزوجها  ليحفظها ، ويحرسها ، ويمنعها من ارتكاب ما لا ينبغي منعا باتا بأن يراقبها  دائما ، وإذا خرج ترك الأبواب مقفلة دونها ، وأوصى بها من يحرسها بعده فهو  يستمتع بها ، مع شدة الغيرة والمحافظة عليها من الريبة ، وإن جرى منها شيء  لا علم له به مع اجتهاده في صيانتها وحفظها فلا شيء عليه فيه ، ولا يكون به  ديوثا ، كما هو معلوم ، وقد علمت مما مر أن أكثر أهل العلم على جواز نكاح  العفيف الزانية كعكسه ، وأن جماعة قالوا بمنع ذلك . 

 [ ص: 428 ] والأظهر لنا في هذه المسألة أن المسلم لا ينبغي له أن يتزوج إلا عفيفة صينة ، للآيات التي ذكرنا والأحاديث ويؤيده حديث " : فاظفر بذات الدين تربت يداك   " ، والعلم عند الله تعالى ،
قوله تعالى : والذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة ولا تقبلوا لهم شهادة أبدا وأولئك هم الفاسقون إلا الذين تابوا من بعد ذلك وأصلحوا فإن الله غفور رحيم قوله  تعالى في هذه الآية : يرمون معناه : يقذفون المحصنات بالزنا صريحا أو ما  يستلزم الزنا كنفي نسب ولد المحصنة عن أبيه ; لأنه إن كان من غير أبيه كان  من زنى ، وهذا القذف هو الذي أوجب الله تعالى فيه ثلاثة أحكام : 

 الأول : جلد القاذف ثمانين جلدة   . 

 والثاني : عدم قبول شهادته . 

 والثالث : الحكم عليه بالفسق . 

 فإن قيل : أين الدليل من القرآن على أن معنى يرمون المحصنات في هذه الآية ، هو القذف بصريح الزنى ، أو بما يستلزمه كنفي النسب ؟ 

 فالجواب : أنه دلت عليه قرينتان من القرآن : 

 الأولى : قوله تعالى : ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء بعد قوله : يرمون المحصنات ومعلوم  أنه ليس شيء من القذف يتوقف إثباته على أربعة شهداء إلا الزنى ، ومن قال :  إن اللواط حكمه حكم الزنى أجرى أحكام هذه الآية على اللائط . 

 وقد قدمنا أحكام اللائط مستوفاة في سورة " هود    " ، كما أشرنا له غير بعيد . 

 القرينة الثانية : هي ذكر المحصنات بعد ذكر الزواني ، في قوله تعالى : الزاني لا ينكح إلا زانية الآية ، وقوله تعالى : الزانية والزاني فاجلدوا كل واحد منهما مائة جلدة فذكر  المحصنات بعد ذكر الزواني ، يدل على إحصانهن ، أي : عفتهن عن الزنى ، وأن  الذين يرمونهن إنما يرمونهن بالزنى ، وقد قدمنا جميع المعاني التي تراد  بالمحصنات في القرآن ، ومثلنا لها كلها من القرآن في سورة " النساء " ، في  الكلام على قوله تعالى : والمحصنات من النساء إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم   [ 4 \ 24 ] ، فذكرنا أن من المعاني التي   [ ص: 429 ] تراد بالمحصنات كونهن عفائف غير زانيات ; كقوله : محصنات غير مسافحات   [ 4 \ 24 ] ، أي : عفائف غير زانيات ، ومن هذا المعنى قوله تعالى : والذين يرمون المحصنات أي : العفائف ، وإطلاق المحصنات على العفائف معروف في كلام العرب ، ومنه قول جرير    : 
**فلا تأمنن الحي قيسا  فإنهم بنو محصنات لم تدنس حجورها* *

 وإطلاق الرمي على رمي الشخص لآخر بلسانه بالكلام القبيح معروف في كلام العرب ، ومنه قول عمرو بن أحمر الباهلي    : 
**رماني بأمر كنت منه ووالدي     بريئا ومن أجل الطوي رماني 
**

 فقوله : رماني بأمر يعني : أنه رماه بالكلام القبيح ، وفي شعر امرئ القيس  أو غيره : وجرح اللسان كجرح اليد 

 واعلم أن هذه الآية الكريمة مبينة في الجملة من ثلاث جهات : 

 الجهة الأولى : هي القرينتان القرآنيتان الدالتان على أن المراد بالرمي في قوله : يرمون المحصنات هو الرمي بالزنى ، أو ما يستلزمه كنفي النسب ; كما أوضحناه قريبا . 

 الجهة الثانية : هي أن عموم هذه الآية ظاهر في شموله لزوج المرأة إذا رماها بالزنى ، ولكن الله - جل وعلا - بين أن زوج المرأة إذا قذفها بالزنى خارج من عموم هذه الآية ، وأنه إن لم يأت الشهداء تلاعنا ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : والذين يرمون أزواجهم ولم يكن لهم شهداء إلا أنفسهم الآية [ 24 \ 6 ] . 

 ومضمونها : أن الزوج إذا قذف زوجته بالزنى ولم يكن له شاهد غير نفسه ،  والمعنى : أنه لم يقدر على الإتيان ببينة تشهد له على الزنى الذي رماها به ،  فإنه يشهد أربع شهادات يقول في كل واحدة منها : أشهد بالله إني لصادق فيما  رميتها به من الزنى ، ثم يقول في الخامسة : علي لعنة الله إن كنت كاذبا  عليها فيما رميتها به ، ويرتفع عنه الجلد وعدم قبول الشهادة والفسق بهذه  الشهادات ، وتشهد هي أربع شهادات بالله ، تقول في كل واحدة منها : أشهد  بالله إنه لكاذب فيما رماني به من الزنى ، ثم تقول في الخامسة : غضب الله [ ص: 430 ] علي إن كان صادقا فيما رماني به من الزنى ; كما هو واضح من نص الآية . 

 الجهة الثالثة : أن الله بين هنا حكم عقوبة من رمى المحصنات في الدنيا ، ولم يبين ما أعد له في الآخرة ، ولكنه بين في هذه السورة الكريمة ما أعد له في الدنيا والآخرة من عذاب الله ، وذلك في قوله : إن الذين يرمون المحصنات الغافلات المؤمنات لعنوا في الدنيا والآخرة ولهم عذاب عظيم يوم تشهد عليهم ألسنتهم وأيديهم وأرجلهم بما كانوا يعملون يومئذ يوفيهم الله دينهم الحق ويعلمون أن الله هو الحق المبين   [ 24 \ 23 - 25 ] ، وقد زاد في هذه الآية الأخيرة كونهن مؤمنات غافلات لإيضاح صفاتهن الكريمة . 

 ووصفه تعالى للمحصنات في هذه الآية بكونهن غافلات ثناء عليهن بأنهن سليمات  الصدور نقيات القلوب لا تخطر الريبة في قلوبهن لحسن سرائرهن ، ليس فيهن  دهاء ولا مكر ; لأنهن لم يجربن الأمر فلا يفطن لما تفطن له المجربات ذوات  المكر والدهاء ، وهذا النوع من سلامة الصدور وصفائها من الريبة من أحسن  الثناء ، وتطلق العرب على المتصفات به اسم البله مدحا لها لا ذما ، ومنه  قول حسان    - رضي الله عنه - : 
**نفج الحقيبة بوصها متنضد     بلهاء غير وشيكة الأقسام 
**

 وقول الآخر : 
**ولقد لهوت بطفلة ميالة     بلهاء تطلعني على أسرارها 
**

 وقول الآخر : 
**عهدت بها هندا  وهند  غريرة     عن الفحش بلهاء العشاء نئوم 
**
**رداح الضحى ميالة بخترية     لها منطق يصبي الحليم رخيم 
**

 والظاهر أن قوله تعالى : لعنوا في الدنيا والآخرة ولهم عذاب عظيم يوم تشهد عليهم ألسنتهم وأيديهم وأرجلهم بما كانوا يعملون  [ 24 \ 23 - 24 ] ، محله فيما إذا لم يتوبوا ويصلحوا ، فإن تابوا وأصلحوا ، لم ينلهم شيء من ذلك الوعيد ، ويدل له قوله تعالى : والذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء إلى قوله : إلا الذين تابوا الآية . 

 وعمومات نصوص الكتاب والسنة دالة على أن من تاب إلى الله من ذنبه توبة نصوحا  [ ص: 431 ] تقبلها منه ، وكفر عنه ذنبه ولو من الكبائر ، وبه تعلم أن قول جماعة من أجلاء المفسرين أن آية : والذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء التي جعل الله فيها التوبة بقوله : إلا الذين تابوا عامة ، وأن آية : إن الذين يرمون المحصنات الغافلات المؤمنات لعنوا في الدنيا والآخرة الآية [ 24 \ 23 ] ، خاصة بالذين رموا عائشة     - رضي الله عنها - أو غيرها من خصوص أزواجه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأن  من رماهن لا توبة له خلاف التحقيق ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
مسائل تتعلق بهذه الآية الكريمة . 

 المسألة الأولى : لا يخفى أن الآية إنما نصت على قذف الذكور للإناث خاصة   ; لأن ذلك هو صريح قوله : والذين يرمون المحصنات وقد  أجمع جميع المسلمين على أن قذف الذكور للذكور ، أو الإناث للإناث ، أو  الإناث للذكور لا فرق بينه وبين ما نصت عليه الآية ، من قذف الذكور للإناث ;  للجزم بنفي الفارق بين الجميع . 

 وقد قدمنا إيضاح هذا وإبطال قول الظاهرية فيه ، مع إيضاح كثير من نظائره في سورة " الأنبياء " ، في كلامنا الطويل على آية : وداود وسليمان إذ يحكمان في الحرث الآية [ 21 \ 78 ] .
المسألة الثانية : اعلم أن المقرر في أصول المالكية ، والشافعية والحنابلة أن الاستثناء إذا جاء بعد جمل متعاطفات ، أو مفردات متعاطفات ، أنه يرجع لجميعها إلا لدليل من نقل أو عقل يخصصه ببعضها ، خلافا لأبي حنيفة  القائل برجوع الاستثناء للجملة الأخيرة فقط ، وإلى هذه المسألة أشار في " مراقي السعود " ، بقوله : 
**وكل ما يكون فيه العطف من قبل الاستثنا فكلا يقفو* *
**دون دليل العقل أو ذي السمع     والحق الافتراق دون الجمع 
**

 ولذا لو قال إنسان : هذه الدار وقف على الفقراء والمساكين ، وبني زهرة  ، وبني تميم  إلا الفاسق منهم ، فإنه يخرج من الوقف الفاسق من الجميع لرجوع الاستثناء للجميع ، خلافا لأبي حنيفة  القائل  برجوعه للأخيرة ، فلا يخرج عنده إلا فاسق الأخيرة فقط ، ولأجل ذلك لا يرجع  عنده الاستثناء في هذه الآية ، إلا لجملة الأخيرة التي هي : وأولئك هم الفاسقون إلا الذين تابوا فقد زال عنهم الفسق ، ولا يقول : ولا تقبلوا لهم شهادة   [ ص: 432 ] أبدا إلا الذين تابوا فاقبلوا شهادتهم ، بل يقول : إن شهادة القاذف لا تقبل أبدا ، ولو تاب وأصلح ، وصار أعدل أهل زمانه لرجوع الاستثناء عنده للجملة الأخيرة . 

 وممن قال كقول أبي حنيفة  من أهل العلم : القاضي شريح  ،  وإبراهيم النخعي  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ، ومكحول  ، وعبد الرحمن بن زيد بن جابر  ، وقال  الشعبي  والضحاك    : لا تقبل شهادته إلا إذا اعترف على نفسه بالكذب ، قاله ابن كثير    . 

 وقال جمهور أهل العلم ، منهم الأئمة الثلاثة : إن الاستثناء في الآية راجع أيضا لقوله : ولا تقبلوا لهم شهادة أبدا وأن القاذف إذا تاب وأصلح ، قبلت شهادته ، أما قوله : فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة فلا يرجع له الاستثناء ; لأن القاذف إذا تاب وأصلح ، لا يسقط عنه حد القذف بالتوبة . 

 فتحصل أن الجملة الأخيرة التي هي قوله : وأولئك هم الفاسقون يرجع لها الاستثناء بلا خلاف ، وأن الجملة الأولى التي هي : فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة لا يرجع لها الاستثناء في قول عامة أهل العلم ، ولم يخالف إلا من شذ ، وأن الجملة الوسطى ، وهي قوله : ولا تقبلوا لهم شهادة أبدا يرجع لها الاستثناء في قول جمهور أهل العلم ، منهم الأئمة الثلاثة خلافا لأبي حنيفة  ،  وقد ذكرنا في كتابنا : دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب ، أن الذي يظهر  لنا في مسألة الاستثناء بعد جمل متعاطفات أو مفردات متعاطفات هو ما ذكره  بعض المتأخرين ، كابن الحاجب  من المالكية ،  والغزالي  من الشافعية ،  والآمدي  من الحنابلة من أن الحكم في الاستثناء الآتي بعد متعاطفات هو الوقف ، ولا يحكم برجوعه إلى الجميع ، ولا إلى الأخيرة إلا بدليل . 

 وإنما قلنا : إن هذا هو الأظهر; لأن الله تعالى يقول : فإن تنازعتم في شيء فردوه إلى الله والرسول الآية [ 4 \ 59 ] . 

 وإذا رددنا النزاع في هذه المسألة إلى الله وجدنا القرآن دالا على ما  ذكرنا أنه الأظهر عندنا ، وهو الوقف ، وذلك لأن بعض الآيات لم يرجع فيها  الاستثناء للأولى ، وبعضها لم يرجع فيه الاستثناء للأخيرة ، فدل ذلك على أن  رجوعه لما قبله ليس شيئا مطردا . 

 ومن أمثلة ذلك قوله تعالى : فتحرير رقبة مؤمنة ودية مسلمة إلى أهله إلا أن يصدقوا   [ 4 \ 92 ] ، فالاستثناء في هذه الآية راجع للدية فقط ; لأن المطالبة بها تسقط   [ ص: 433 ] بتصدق مستحقها بها ، ولا يرجع لتحرير الرقبة إجماعا ، لأن تصدق مستحقي الدية بها لا يسقط كفارة القتل خطأ . 

 ومن أمثلة ذلك آية " النور " هذه ؛ لأن الاستثناء في قوله : إلا الذين تابوا لا يرجع لقوله : فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة كما ذكرناه آنفا . 

 ومن أمثلة ذلك قوله تعالى : فإن تولوا فخذوهم واقتلوهم حيث وجدتموهم ولا تتخذوا منهم وليا ولا نصيرا إلا الذين يصلون إلى قوم بينكم وبينهم ميثاق   [ 4 \ 89 - 90 ] ، فالاستثناء في قوله : إلا الذين يصلون إلى قوم بينكم وبينهم ميثاق لا يرجع إلى الجملة الأخيرة التي هي أقرب الجمل المذكورة إليه ، أعني قوله تعالى : ولا تتخذوا منهم وليا ولا نصيرا    [ 4 \ 89 ] ، إذ لا يجوز اتخاذ ولي ولا نصير من الكفار ، ولو وصلوا إلى  قوم بينكم وبينهم ميثاق ، وهذا لا خلاف فيه بل الاستثناء راجع إلى الجملتين  الأوليين ، أعني قوله تعالى : فخذوهم واقتلوهم    [ 4 \ 89 ] ، أي : فخذوهم بالأسر ، واقتلوهم إلا الذين يصلون إلى قوم  بينكم وبينهم ميثاق ، فليس لكم أخذهم بأسر ، ولا قتلهم ; لأن الميثاق  الكائن لمن وصلوا إليهم يمنع من أسرهم ، وقتلهم كما اشترطه هلال بن عويمر الأسلمي  في صلحه مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ; لأن هذه الآية نزلت فيه ، وفي سراقة بن مالك المدلجي  ، وفي بني جذيمة بن عامر  ،  وإذا كان الاستثناء ربما لم يرجع إلى أقرب الجمل إليه في القرآن العظيم  الذي هو في الطرف الأعلى من الإعجاز ، تبين أنه لم يلزم رجوعه للجميع ، ولا  إلى الأخيرة ، وأن الأظهر الوقف حتى يعلم ما يرجع إليه من المتعاطفات قبله  بدليل ، ولا يبعد أنه إن تجرد من القرائن والأدلة ، كان ظاهرا في رجوعه  للجميع . 

 وقد بسطنا الكلام على هذه المسألة في كتابنا " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات  الكتاب " ، ولذلك اختصرناه هنا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
المسألة الثالثة : اعلم أن من قذف إنسانا بغير الزنى أو نفي النسب ،  كأن يقول له : يا فاسق ، أو يا آكل الربا ، ونحو ذلك من أنواع السب يلزمه  التعزير ، وذلك بما يراه الإمام رادعا له ولأمثاله من العقوبة ، من غير  تحديد شيء في ذلك من جهة الشرع ، وقال بعض أهل العلم : لا يبلغ بالتعزير  قدر الحد ، وقال بعض العلماء : إن التعزير بحسب اجتهاد الإمام فيما يراه  رادعا مطلقا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
[ ص: 434 ] المسألة الرابعة : اعلم أن جمهور العلماء على أن العبد إذا قذف حرا يجلد أربعين; لأنه حد يتشطر بالرق كحد الزنى ، قال القرطبي    : وروي عن  ابن مسعود  ،  وعمر بن عبد العزيز  ،  وقبيصة بن ذؤيب    : يجلد ثمانين ، وجلد  أبو بكر بن محمد  عبدا قذف حرا ثمانين ، وبه قال  الأوزاعي  ، واحتج الجمهور بقوله تعالى : فإن أتين بفاحشة فعليهن نصف ما على المحصنات من العذاب    [ 4 \ 25 ] ، وقال الآخرون : فهمنا هناك أن حد الزنا لله ، وأنه ربما كان  أخف فيمن قلت نعم الله عليه ، وأفحش فيمن عظمت نعم الله عليه . 

 وأما حد القذف ،  فهو حق للآدمي وجب للجناية على عرض المقذوف ، والجناية لا تختلف بالرق  والحرية ، وربما قالوا : لو كان يختلف لذكر ، كما في الزنى . 

 قال ابن المنذر    : والذي عليه علماء الأمصار القول الأول وبه أقول ، انتهى كلام القرطبي    . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أظهر القولين عندي دليلا : أن العبد  إذا قذف حرا جلد ثمانين لا أربعين ، وإن كان مخالفا لجمهور أهل العلم ،  وإنما استظهرنا جلده ثمانين ; لأن العبد داخل في عموم : فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة ولا  يمكن إخراجه من هذا العموم ، إلا بدليل ولم يرد دليل يخرج العبد من هذا  العموم ، لا من كتاب ، ولا من سنة ، ولا من قياس ، وإنما ورد النص على  تشطير الحد عن الأمة في حد الزنى وألحق العلماء بها العبد بجامع الرق ،  والزنى غير القذف . 

 أما القذف فلم يرد فيه نص ولا قياس في خصوصه . 

 وأما قياس القذف على الزنى فهو قياس مع وجود الفارق ; لأن القذف جناية على  عرض إنسان معين ، والردع عن الأعراض حق للآدمي فيردع العبد كما يردع الحر ،  والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (397)
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ* 
*صـ 435 إلى صـ 442*
*
*
*
 تنبيه . 

 قد قدمنا في سورة " المائدة " في الكلام على قوله تعالى : من أجل ذلك كتبنا على بني الآية [ 5 \ 32 ] ، أن الحر إذا قذف عبدا لا يحد له ، وذلك ثابت في   [ ص: 435 ] الصحيحين عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال " : من قذف عبده بالزنى أقيم عليه الحد يوم القيامة إلا أن يكون كما قال   " اهـ ، وقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذا الحديث الصحيح " : أقيم عليه الحد يوم القيامة   " ، يدل على أنه لا يقام عليه الحد في الدنيا وهو كذلك ، وهذا لا نزاع فيه بين من يعتد به من أهل العلم . 

 قال القرطبي    : قال  العلماء : وإنما كان ذلك في الآخرة لارتفاع الملك واستواء الشريف والوضيع  والحر والعبد ، ولم يكن لأحد فضل إلا بالتقوى ، ولما كان ذلك تكافأ الناس  في الحدود والحرمة ، واقتص لكل واحد من صاحبه إلا أن يعفو المظلوم ، انتهى  محل الغرض من كلام القرطبي    . 
المسألة الخامسة : اعلم أن العلماء أجمعوا على أنه إذا صرح في قذفه له بالزنى ،  كان قذفا ورميا موجبا للحد ، وأما إن عرض ولم يصرح بالقذف ، وكان تعريضه  يفهم منه بالقرائن أنه يقصد قذفه ; كقوله : أما أنا فلست بزان ، ولا أمي  بزانية ، أو ما أنت بزان ما يعرفك الناس بالزنى ، أو يا حلال ابن الحلال ،  أو نحو ذلك . 

 فقد اختلف أهل العلم : هل يلزم القذف بالتعريض المفهم للقذف ،  وإن لم يصرح ، أو لا يحد حتى يصرح بالقذف تصريحا واضحا لا احتمال فيه ؟  فذهب جماعة من أهل العلم إلى أن التعريض لا يوجب الحد ، ولو فهم منه إرادة  القذف ، إلا أن يقر أنه أراد به القذف . 

 قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وهذا القول هو رواية حنبل  عن  الإمام أحمد  ، وهو ظاهر كلام الخرقي  ، واختيار أبي بكر  ، وبه قال عطاء  ،  وعمرو بن دينار  ، وقتادة  ،  والثوري  ،  والشافعي  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وأصحاب الرأي ، وابن المنذر  ، واحتج أهل هذا القول بكتاب وسنة . 

 أما الكتاب فقوله تعالى : ولا جناح عليكم فيما عرضتم به من خطبة النساء    [ 2 \ 235 ] ، ففرق تعالى بين التصريح للمعتدة والتعريض ، قالوا : ولم  يفرق الله بينهما في كتابه ، إلا لأن بينهما فرقا ، ولو كانا سواء لم يفرق  بينهما في كتابه . 

 وأما السنة : فالحديث المتفق عليه الذي قدمناه مرارا في الرجل الذي جاء  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقال له : إن امرأتي ولدت غلاما أسود وهو  تعريض بنفيه ، ولم يجعل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هذا قذفا ، ولم  يدعهما للعان بل قال للرجل " : ألك إبل " ؟ قال : نعم ، قال " : فما ألوانها " ؟   [ ص: 436 ] قال  : حمر ، قال " : هل فيها من أورق " ؟ قال : إن فيها لورقا ، قال " : ومن  أين جاءها ذلك " ؟ قال : لعل عرقا نزعه ، قال " : وهذا الغلام الأسود لعل  عرقا نزعه   " ، قالوا : ولأن التعريض محتمل لمعنى آخر غير القذف ،  وكل كلام يحتمل معنيين لم يكن قذفا ، هذا هو حاصل حجة من قالوا بأن التعريض  بالقذف ، لا يوجب الحد ، وإنما يجب الحد بالتصريح بالقذف . 

 وذهبت جماعة آخرون من أهل العلم إلى أن التعريض بالقذف يجب به الحد ، وهو مذهب مالك  وأصحابه ، وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وروى الأثرم  وغيره ، عن  الإمام أحمد  أن عليه الحد ، يعني المعرض بالقذف ، قال : وروي ذلك عن عمر    - رضي الله عنه - وبه قال إسحاق  إلى أن قال : وقال معمر    : إن عمر  كان يجلد الحد في التعريض ، اهـ . 

 واحتج أهل هذا القول بأدلة منها ما ذكره القرطبي  ، قال : والدليل لما قاله مالك    : هو أن موضوع الحد في القذف ،  إنما هو لإزالة المعرة التي أوقعها القاذف بالمقذوف ، وإذا حصلت المعرة  بالتعريض ، وجب أن يكون قذفا كالتصريح والمعول على الفهم ، وقد قال تعالى  مخبرا عن قوم شعيب  أنهم قالوا له : إنك لأنت الحليم الرشيد    [ 11 \ 87 ] ، أي : السفيه الضال ، فعرضوا له بالسب بكلام ظاهره المدح في  أحد التأويلات حسب ما تقدم في سورة " هود " ، وقال تعالى في أبي جهل    : ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم   [ 44 \ 49 ] ، وقال تعالى في الذين قذفوا مريم  أنهم قالوا : ياأخت هارون ما كان أبوك امرأ سوء وما كانت أمك بغيا   [ 19 \ 28 ] ، فمدحوا أباها ، ونفوا عن أمها البغاء ، أي : الزنى وعرضوا لمريم  بذلك ، ولذلك قال تعالى : وبكفرهم وقولهم على مريم بهتانا عظيما   [ 4 \ 156 ] ، وكفرهم معروف والبهتان العظيم هو التعريض لها ، أي : ما كان أبوك امرأ سوء وما كانت أمك بغيا أي : أنت بخلافهما وقد أتيت بهذا الولد ، وقال تعالى : قل من يرزقكم من السماوات والأرض قل الله وإنا أو إياكم لعلى هدى أو في ضلال مبين    [ 34 \ 24 ] ، فهذا اللفظ قد فهم منه أن المراد به أن الكفار على غير هدى  ، وأن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على الهدى ، ففهم من هذا التعريض  ما يفهم من صريحه ، اهـ محل الغرض من كلام القرطبي  مع تصرف قليل لإيضاح المراد . 

 وحاصل كلام القرطبي  المذكور  : أن من أدلة القائلين بوجوب الحد بالتعريض آيات قرآنية ، وبين وجه  دلالتها على ذلك كما رأيته ، وذكر أن من أدلتهم أن المعرة اللاحقة   [ ص: 437 ] للمقذوف  صريحا تلحقه بالتعريض له بالقذف ، ولذلك يلزم استواؤهما ، وذكر أن من  أدلتهم أن المعول على الفهم ، والتعريض يفهم منه القذف فيلزم أن يكون  كالصريح . 

 ومن أدلتهم على أن التعريض يجب به الحد بعض الآثار المروية عن بعض الخلفاء الراشدين ، قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : لأن عمر    - رضي الله عنه - حين شاورهم في الذي قال لصاحبه : ما أنا بزان ، ولا أمي بزانية ، فقالوا : قد مدح أباه وأمه ، فقال عمر    : قد عرض بصاحبه وجلده الحد ، وقال معمر    : إن عمر  كان يجلد الحد في التعريض ، وروى الأثرم    : أن عثمان     - رضي الله عنه - جلد رجلا قال لآخر : يا ابن شامة الوذر ، يعرض له بزنى  أمه ، والوذر : غدر اللحم يعرض له بكمر الرجال ، وانظر أسانيد هذه الآثار .  

 ومن أدلة أهل هذا القول أن الكناية مع القرينة الصارفة إلى أحد محتملاتها ،  كالصريح الذي لا يحتمل إلا ذلك المعنى ولذلك وقع الطلاق بالكناية ، فإن لم  يكن ذلك في حال الخصومة ، ولا وجدت قرينة تصرف إلى القذف ، فلا شك في أنه  لا يكون قذفا ، انتهى من " المغني " . 

 ثم قال صاحب المغني : وذكر أبو بكر عبد العزيز    : أن أبا عبد الله  رجع عن القول بوجوب الحد في التعريض ، يعني  بأبي عبد الله الإمام أحمد    - رحمه الله - وقال القرطبي    : وقد حبس عمر    - رضي الله عنه - الحطيئة  ، لما قال : 


**دع المكارم لا ترحل لبغيتها واقعد فإنك أنت الطاعم الكاسي* *  . 

 لأنه شبهه بالنساء في أنهن يطعمن ويسقين ويكسون ومثل هذا كثير ، ومنه قول الحطيئة  أو  النجاشي    : 


**قبيلة لا يخفرون بذمة     ولا يظلمون الناس حبة خردل 
**

 فإنه يروى أن عمر  لما سمع هذا الهجاء حمله على المدح ، وقال : ليت آل الخطاب  كانوا كذلك ، ولما قال الشاعر بعد ذلك : 


**ولا يردون الماء إلا عشية     إذا صدر الوراد عن كل منهل 
**

 قال عمر  أيضا : ليت آل الخطاب  كانوا كذلك ، فظاهر هذا الشعر يشبه المدح ، ولذا ذكروا أن عمر  تمنى ما فيه من الهجاء لأهل بيته ; لأنه عنده مدح وصاحبه يريد الذم بلا   [ ص: 438 ] نزاع ، ويدل على ذلك أول شعره وآخره ، لأن أول الأبيات قوله : 


**إذا الله عادى أهل لؤم وذلة     فعادى بني العجلان  رهط ابن مقبل  
قبيلة لا يخفرون       . . . . . . البيت 
**

 وفي آخر شعره : 


**وما سمي العجلان  إلا لقوله     خذ القعب واحلب أيها العبد واعجل 
**

 وكون مثل هذا من التعريض بالذم لا شك فيه ، وقول الحطيئة    : 
**دع المكارم لا ترحل لبغيتها* *

 يهجو به الزبرقان بن بدر التميمي  ، كما ذكره بعض المؤرخين ، وما ذكره القرطبي    - رحمه الله - في الكلام الذي نقلنا عنه من أن البهتان العظيم الذي قالوه على مريم    : هو تعريضهم لها بقولهم : ما كان أبوك امرأ سوء الآية [ 19 \ 28 ] ، لا يتعين بانفراده ; لأن الله - جل وعلا - ذكر عنهم أنهم قالوا لها غير ذلك وهو أقرب للتصريح بالفاحشة مما ذكره القرطبي  ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : فأتت به قومها تحمله قالوا يامريم لقد جئت شيئا فريا   [ 19 \ 27 ] ، فقولهم لها : لقد جئت شيئا فريا في وقت مجيئها بالولد تحمله ظاهر جدا في إرادتهم قذفها ، كما ترى ، والكلام الذي ذكر  ابن قدامة    : أن عثمان  جلد الحد فيه وهو قول الرجل لصاحبه : يا ابن شامة الوذر ، قال فيه الجوهري  في  صحاحه : الوذرة بالتسكين الغدرة ، وهي القطعة من اللحم إذا كانت مجتمعة ،  ومنه قولهم : يا ابن شامة الوذرة ، وهي كلمة قذف ، وكانت العرب تتساب بها ،  كما كانت تتساب بقولهم : يا ابن ملقي أرحل الركبان ، أو يا ابن ذات  الرايات ونحوها ، والجمع وذر مثل : تمرة وتمر ، اهـ من صحاح الجوهري    . 

 والشامة بتشديد الميم اسم فاعل شمه ، وقال صاحب " اللسان " : وفي حديث عثمان     - رضي الله عنه - أنه رفع إليه رجل قال لرجل : يا ابن شامة الوذر ، فحده ،  وهو من سباب العرب وذمهم ، وإنما أراد يا ابن شامة المذاكير يعنون الزنا ،  كأنها كانت تشم كمرا مختلفة فكنى عنه ، والذكر قطعة من بدن صاحبه ، وقيل :  أرادوا بها القلف جمع قلفة الذكر ; لأنها تقطع ، انتهى محل الغرض من "  لسان العرب " ، وهذا لا يتضح منه قصد الزنا ولم أر من   [ ص: 439 ] أوضح معنى شامة الوذر إيضاحا شافيا ; لأن شم كمر الرجال ليس من الأمر المعهود الواضح . 

 والذي يظهر لي والله تعالى أعلم : أن قائل الكلام المذكور يشبه من عرض لها  بالزنا بسفاد الحيوانات ; لأن الذكر من غالب الحيوانات إذا أراد سفاد  الأنثى شم فرجها ، واستنشق ريحه استنشاقا شديدا ، ثم بعد ذلك ينزو عليها  فيسافدها فكأنهم يزعمون أن المرأة تشم ذكر الرجل كما يشم الفحل من  الحيوانات فرج أنثاه ، وشمها لمذاكير الرجال كأنه مقدمة للمواقعة ، فكنوا  عن المواقعة بشم المذاكير ، وعبروا عن ذكر الرجل بالوذرة ; لأنه قطعة من  بدن صاحبه كقطعة اللحم ، ويحتمل أنهم أرادوا كثرة ملابستها لذلك الأمر ،  حتى صارت كأنها تشم ريح ذلك الموضع ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : قد علمت مما ذكرنا أقوال أهل العلم ،  وحججهم في التعريض بالقذف ، هل يلزم به الحد أو لا يلزم به . 

 وأظهر القولين عندي : أن التعريض إذا كان يفهم منه معنى القذف فهما واضحا  من القرائن أن صاحبه يحد ; لأن الجناية على عرض المسلم تتحقق بكل ما يفهم  منه ذلك فهما واضحا ، ولئلا يتذرع بعض الناس لقذف بعضهم بألفاظ التعريض  التي يفهم منها القذف بالزنا ، والظاهر أنه على قول من قال من أهل العلم :  إن التعريض بالقذف لا يوجب الحد أنه لا بد من تعزير المعرض بالقذف للأذى  الذي صدر منه لصاحبه بالتعريض ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة السادسة : قال القرطبي  في تفسيره : الجمهور من العلماء على أنه لا حد على من قذف رجلا من أهل الكتاب أو امرأة منهم ، وقال  الزهري  ،  وسعيد بن المسيب  ،  وابن أبي ليلى    : عليه الحد إذا كان لها ولد من مسلم ، وفيه قول ثالث : وهو أنه إذا قذف النصرانية تحت المسلم جلد الحد ، قال ابن المنذر    : وجل العلماء مجمعون وقائلون بالقول الأول ، ولم أدرك أحدا ، ولا لقيته يخالف في ذلك ، وإذا قذف النصراني المسلم الحر فعليه ما على المسلم ثمانون جلدة ، لا أعلم في ذلك خلافا ، انتهى منه .
المسألة السابعة : اعلم أن أظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي في مسألة ما لو قذف رجل رجلا ، فقال آخر : صدقت ، أن المصدق قاذف فتجب إقامة الحد عليه ; لأن تصديقه للقاذف قذف خلافا لزفر  ومن وافقه . 

 [ ص: 440 ] وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : ولو قال : أخبرني فلان أنك زنيت لم يكن قاذفا سواء كذبه المخبر عنه أو صدقه ، وبه قال  الشافعي  ،  وأبو ثور  وأصحاب الرأي . وقال أبو الخطاب    : فيه وجه آخر أنه يكون قاذفا إذا كذبه الآخر ، وبه قال مالك  ، وعطاء  ، ونحوه عن  الزهري    ; لأنه أخبر بزناه ، اهـ منه . 

 وأظهر القولين عندي : أنه لا يكون قاذفا ولا يحد ، لأنه حكى عن غيره ولم  يقل من تلقاء نفسه ، ويحتمل أن يكون صادقا ، وأن الذي أخبره أنكر بعد  إخباره إياه كما لو شهد على رجل أنه قذف رجلا وأنكر المشهود عليه ، فلا يكون الشاهد قاذفا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة الثامنة : أظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي فيمن قذف رجلا بالزنى ، ولم يقم عليه الحد حتى زنا المقذوف أن  الحد يسقط عن قاذفه; لأنه تحقق بزناه أنه غير محصن ، ولو كان ذلك لم يظهر  إلا بعد لزوم الحد للقاذف; لأنه قد ظهر أنه غير عفيف قبل إقامة الحد على من  قذفه ، فلا يحد لغير عفيف ؛ اعتبارا بالحالة التي يراد أن يقام فيها الحد ،  فإنه في ذلك الوقت ثبت عليه أنه غير عفيف . 

 وهذا الذي استظهرنا عزاه  ابن قدامة    : لأبي حنيفة  ، ومالك  ،  والشافعي  ، والقول بأنه يحد هو مذهب  الإمام أحمد    . 

 قال صاحب " المغني " : وبه قال  الثوري  ،  وأبو ثور  ، والمزني  ، وداود  ، واحتجوا بأن الحد قد وجب وتم بشروطه فلا يسقط بزوال شرط الوجوب . 

 والأظهر عندنا هو ما قدمنا ; لأنه تحقق أنه غير عفيف قبل إقامة الحد على قاذفه ، فلا يحد لمن تحقق أنه غير عفيف . 

 وإنما وجب الحد قبل هذا ، لأن عدم عفته كان مستورا ، ثم ظهر قبل إقامة الحد ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة التاسعة : اعلم أن أظهر قولي أهل العلم عندنا فيمن قال لرجل : يا من وطئ بين الفخذين ، أنه ليس بقذف ، ولا يحد قائله ; لأنه رماه بفعل لا يعد زنا إجماعا ، خلافا لابن القاسم  من أصحاب مالك  القائل بوجوب الحد زاعما أنه تعريض به ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
[ ص: 441 ] المسألة العاشرة : اعلم أن حد القذف لا يقام على القاذف إلا إذا طلب المقذوف إقامة الحد عليه   ; لأنه حق له ، ولم يكن للقاذف بينة على ما ادعى من زنا المقذوف ; لأن الله يقول : ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء ومفهوم  الآية : أن القاذف لو جاء بأربعة شهداء على الوجه المقبول شرعا أنه لا حد  عليه ، وإنما يثبت بذلك حد الزنا على المقذوف ، لشهادة البينة ، ويشترط  لذلك أيضا عدم إقرار المقذوف ، فإن أقر بالزنا ، فلا حد على القاذف ، وإن  كان القاذف زوجا اعتبر في حده حد القذف امتناعه من اللعان ، قال  ابن قدامة    : ولا نعلم خلافا في هذا كله ، ثم قال : وتعتبر استدامة الطلب إلى إقامة الحد ، فلو طلب ثم عفا عن الحد سقط ، وبهذا قال  الشافعي  ،  وأبو ثور    . وقال الحسن  وأصحاب  الرأي : لا يسقط بعفوه ; لأنه حد فلم يسقط بالعفو كسائر الحدود ، ولنا أنه  حد لا يستوفى إلا بعد مطالبة الآدمي باستيفائه فسقط بعفوه كالقصاص ، وفارق  سائر الحدود ، فإنه لا يعتبر في إقامتها الطلب باستيفائها ، وحد السرقة  إنما تعتبر فيه المطالبة بالمسروق لا باستيفاء الحد ، ولأنهم قالوا تصح  دعواه ، ويستحلف فيه ، ويحكم الحاكم فيه بعلمه ، ولا يقبل رجوعه عنه بعد  الاعتراف ، فدل على أنه حق لآدمي ، اهـ من " المغني " ، وكونه حقا لآدمي هو  أحد أقوال فيه . 

 قال أبو عبد الله القرطبي    : واختلف العلماء في حد القذف ، هل هو من حقوق الله ، أو من حقوق الآدميين أو فيه شائبة منهما ؟ 

 الأول : قول أبي حنيفة    . 

 والثاني : قول مالك   والشافعي    . 

 والثالث : قاله بعض المتأخرين . 

 وفائدة الخلاف أنه إن كان حقا لله تعالى وبلغ الإمام أقامه ، وإن لم يطلب  ذلك المقذوف ، ونفعت القاذف التوبة فيما بينه وبين الله تعالى ، ويتشطر فيه  الحد بالرق كالزنا ، وإن كان حقا للآدمي ، فلا يقيمه الإمام إلا بمطالبة  المقذوف ، ويسقط بعفوه ولم تنفع القاذف التوبة حتى يحلله المقذوف ، اهـ  كلام القرطبي    . 

 ومذهب مالك  وأصحابه كأنه مبني على القول الثالث ، وهو أن الحد يسقط بعفو   [ ص: 442 ] المقذوف قبل بلوغ الإمام ، فإن بلغ الإمام ، فلا يسقطه عفوه إلا إذا ادعى أنه يريد بالعفو الستر على نفسه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الظاهر أن القذف حق للآدمي وكل حق لآدمي فيه حق لله . 

 وإيضاحه : أن حد القذف حق للآدمي من حيث كونه شرع للزجر عن فعله ، ولدفع  معرة القذف عنه ، فإذا تجرأ عليه القاذف انتهك حرمة عرض المسلم ، وأن  للمسلم عليه حقا بانتهاك حرمة عرضه ، وانتهك أيضا حرمة نهي الله عن فعله في  عرض مسلم ، فكان لله حق على القاذف بانتهاكه حرمة نهيه ، وعدم امتثاله ،  فهو عاص لله مستحق لعقوبته ، فحق الله يسقط بالتوبة النصوح ، وحق المسلم  يسقط بإقامة الحد ، أو بالتحلل منه . 

 والذي يظهر على هذا التفصيل أن المقذوف إذا عفا وسقط الحد بعفوه أن للإمام تعزير القاذف لحق الله ، والله - جل وعلا - أعلم .
المسألة الحادية عشرة : قال القرطبي    : إن تمت الشهادة على الزاني بالزنا ولكن الشهود لم يعدلوا ، فكان  الحسن البصري  ،  والشعبي  يريان ألا حد على الشهود ، ولا على المشهود عليه ، وبه قال أحمد  ، والنعمان  ، ومحمد بن الحسن    . 

 وقال مالك    : وإذا شهد عليه أربعة بالزنا وكان أحدهم مسخوطا عليه أو عبدا يجلدون جميعا ، وقال  سفيان الثوري  ، وأحمد  ، وإسحاق  في أربعة عميان يشهدون على امرأة بالزنى   : يضربون ، فإن رجع أحد الشهود ، وقد رجم المشهود عليه في الزنى ، فقالت طائفة : يغرم ربع الدية ، ولا شيء على الآخرين ، وكذلك قال قتادة  ، وحماد  ، وعكرمة  ، وأبو هاشم  ، ومالك  ، وأحمد  ، وأصحاب الرأي ، وقال  الشافعي    : إن قال عمدت ليقتل ، فالأولياء بالخيار إن شاءوا قتلوا ، وإن شاءوا عفوا ، وأخذوا ربع الدية وعليه الحد ، وقال  الحسن البصري    : يقتل وعلى الآخرين ثلاثة أرباع الدية ، وقال  ابن سيرين    : إذا قال أخطأت وأردت غيره ، فعليه الدية كاملة ، وإن قال تعمدت قتل ، وبه قال ابن شبرمة  ، اهـ كلام القرطبي  ، وقد قدمنا بعضه . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (398)
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ* 
*صـ 443 إلى صـ 450*
*
*
*
**
 وأظهر الأقوال عندي : أنهم إن لم يعدلوا حدوا كلهم ; لأن من أتى بمجهول  غير معروف العدالة ، كمن لم يأت بشيء ، وأنه إن أقر بأنه تعمد الشهادة عليه  ; لأجل أن يقتل   [ ص: 443 ] يقتص منه ، وإن  ادعى شبهة في رجوعه يغرم قسطه من الدية ، والقول بأنه يغرم الدية كاملة له  وجه من النظر ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة الثانية عشرة : قال القرطبي    : قال مالك  ،  والشافعي  من قذف من يحسبه عبدا فإذا هو حر فعليه الحد ، وقاله  الحسن البصري  ، واختاره ابن المنذر  ، ومن قذف أم الولد حد ، وروي عن  ابن عمر  ، وهو قياس قول  الشافعي  ، وقال  الحسن البصري    : لا حد عليه ، انتهى منه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أما حده في قذف أم الولد ، فالظاهر  أنه لا يكون إلا بعد موت سيدها ، وعتقها من رأس مال مستولدها ، أما قبل ذلك  فلم تتحقق حريتها بالفعل ، ولا سيما على قول من يجيز بيعها من العلماء ،  والقاذف لا يحد بقذف من لم يكن حرا حرية كاملة فيما يظهر ، وكذلك لو قيل :  إن من قذف من يظنه عبدا ، فإذا هو حر لا يجب عليه الحد لأنه لم ينو قذف حر ،  وإنما نوى قذف عبد لكان له وجه من النظر; لأن الأعمال بالنيات ولكل امرئ ما نوى ،  ولأن المعرة تزول عن المقذوف بقول القاذف : ما قصدت قذفك ولا أقول : إنك  زان ، وإنما قصدت بذلك من كنت أعتقده عبدا فأنت عفيف في نظري ، ولا أقول  فيك إلا خيرا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة الثالثة عشرة : اعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا فيمن قذف جماعة بكلمة واحدة أو بكلمات متعددة ، أو قذف واحدا ، مرات متعددة . وقد قدمنا خلاف أهل العلم ، فيمن قذف جماعة بكلمة واحدة في الكلام على آيات " الحج " 0 

 قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " ، في شرحه لقول الخرقي    : وإذا قذف الجماعة بكلمة واحدة ، فحد واحد إذا طالبوا أو واحد منهم ، ما نصه : وبهذا قال :  طاوس   والشعبي  ،  والزهري  ، والنخعي  ، وقتادة  ، وحماد  ، ومالك  ،  والثوري  ، وأبو حنيفة  وصاحباه ،  وابن أبي ليلى  وإسحاق  ، وقال الحسن  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وابن المنذر    : لكل واحد حد كامل ، وعن أحمد  مثل ذلك ،  وللشافعي  قولان كالروايتين ، ووجه هذا أنه قذف كل واحد منهم ، فلزمه له حد كامل ; كما لو قذفهم بكلمات ، ولنا قول الله تعالى : والذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة ولم يفرق بين قذف واحد أو جماعة ; ولأن الذين شهدوا على المغيرة قذفوا امرأة ، فلم يحدهم عمر  إلا حدا واحدا ، ولأنه قذف واحد فلم يجب إلا حد واحد كما لو قذف واحدا ، ولأن الحد إنما وجب بإدخال المعرة على   [ ص: 444 ] المقذوف بقذفه وبحد واحد يظهر كذب هذا القاذف . 

 وتزول المعرة ، فوجب أن يكتفي به بخلاف ما إذا قذف كل واحد قذفا منفردا ،  فإن كذبه في قذفه لا يلزم منه كذبه في آخر ، ولا تزول المعرة عن أحد  المقذوفين بحده للآخر ، فإذا ثبت هذا ، فإنهم إن طلبوه جملة حد لهم ، وإن  طلبه واحد أقيم الحد ; لأن الحق ثابت لهم على سبيل البدل ، فأيهم طالب به  استوفى ، وسقط فلم يكن لغيره الطلب به كحق المرأة على أوليائها في تزويجها ،  إذا قام به واحد سقط عن الباقين ، وإن أسقطه أحدهم فلغيره المطالبة به  واستيفاؤه ; لأن المعرة لم تزل عنه بعفو صاحبه ، وليس للعافي الطلب به ،  لأنه قد أسقط حقه . 

 وروي عن أحمد    - رحمه  الله - رواية أخرى : أنهم إن طلبوه دفعة واحدة فحد واحد ، وكذلك إن طلبوه  واحدا بعد واحد إلا أنه لم يقم حتى طلبه الكل فحد واحد ، وإن طلبه واحد  فأقيم له ، ثم طلبه آخر أقيم له ، وكذلك جميعهم وهذا قول عروة     ; لأنهم إذا اجتمعوا على طلبه ، وقع استيفاؤه لجميعهم ، وإذا طلبه واحد  منفردا كان استيفاؤه له وحده ، فلم يسقط حق الباقين بغير استيفائهم ( في )  إسقاطهم ، وإن قذف الجماعة بكلمات فلكل واحد حد ، وبهذا قال عطاء  ،  والشعبي  ، وقتادة  ،  وابن أبي ليلى  ، وأبو حنيفة   والشافعي  ، وقال حماد  ومالك     : لا يجب إلا حد واحد ، لأنها جناية توجب حدا ، فإذا تكررت كفى حد واحد ،  كما لو سرق من جماعة أو زنى بنساء ، أو شرب أنواعا من المسكر ، ولنا أنها  حقوق لآدميين فلم تتداخل كالديون والقصاص ، وفارق ما قاسوا عليه فإنه حق  لله تعالى ، إلى أن قالا : وإن قذف رجلا مرات فلم  يحد ، فحد واحد رواية واحدة ، سواء قذفه بزنا واحد أو بزنيات ، وإن قذفه  فحد ثم أعاد قذفه نظرت ، فإن قذفه بذلك الزنا الذي حد من أجله لم يعد عليه  الحد في قول عامة أهل العلم ، وحكي عن ابن القاسم    : أنه أوجب حدا ثانيا ، وهذا يخالف إجماع الصحابة ، فإن أبا بكرة  لما حد بقذف المغيرة  أعاد قذفه فلم يروا عليه حدا ثانيا ، فروى الأثرم  بإسناده عن ظبيان بن عمارة  ، قال : شهد على  المغيرة بن شعبة  ثلاثة نفر أنه زان ، فبلغ ذلك عمر  فكبر عليه ، وقال : شاط ثلاثة أرباع  المغيرة بن شعبة  ، وجاء زياد  ، فقال : ما عندك ؟ فلم يثبت فأمر بجلدهم فجلدوا ، وقال : شهود زور ، فقال أبو بكرة    : أليس ترضى إن أتاك رجل عندك يشهد رجمه ؟ قال : نعم ، والذي نفسي بيده ، فقال أبو بكرة    : وأنا أشهد أنه زان ، فأراد أن يعيد عليه الحد ، فقال علي    : يا أمير المؤمنين إنك إن أعدت عليه الحد ، أوجبت عليه الرجم ، وفي حديث آخر : فلا يعاد فيه فرية جلد مرتين   . قال الأثرم    : قلت لأبي عبد الله  ، قول علي    : إن جلدته فارجم صاحبك ، قال : كأنه جعل   [ ص: 445 ] شهادته شهادة رجلين ، قال أبو عبد الله    : وكنت أنا أفسره على هذا حتى رأيته في هذا الحديث فأعجبني ، ثم قال يقول : إذا جلدته ثانية فكأنك جعلته شاهدا آخر ، فأما إن حد له وقذفه بزنا ثان نظرت  ، فإن قذفه بعد طول الفصل فحد ثان ; لأنه لا يسقط حرمة المقذوف بالنسبة  إلى القاذف أبدا بحيث يمكن من قذفه بكل حال ، وإن قذفه عقيب حده ففيه  روايتان : 

 إحداهما : يحد أيضا ; لأنه قذف لم يظهر كذبه فيه بحد ، فيلزم فيه حد كما  لو طال الفصل ، ولأن سائر أسباب الحد إذا تكررت بعد أن حد للأول ثبت للثاني  حكمه ، كالزنا والسرقة وغيرهما من الأسباب . 

 والثانية : لا يحد ; لأنه قد حد له لمرة فلم يحد له بالقذف عقبه ، كما لو  قذفه بالزنا الأول ، انتهى من " المغني " ، وقد رأيت نقله لأقوال أهل العلم  ، فيمن قذف جماعة بكلمة واحدة أو بكلمات أو قذف واحدا مرات . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : هذه المسائل لم نعلم فيها نصا من كتاب ولا سنة . 

 والذي يظهر لنا فيه ، والله تعالى أعلم : أن من قذف جماعة بكلمة واحدة  فعليه حد واحد ، لأنه يظهر به كذبه على الجميع وتزول به المعرة عن الجميع ،  ويحصل شفاء الغيظ بحده للجميع . 

 والأظهر عندنا فيمن رمى جماعة بكلمات أنه يتعدد عليه الحد ، بعدد الكلمات  التي قذف بها ; لأنه قذف كل واحد قذفا مستقلا لم يشاركه فيه غيره وحده  لبعضهم لا يظهر به كذبه على الثاني الذي قذفه بلفظ آخر ، ولا تزول به عنه  المعرة . وهذا إن كان قذف كل واحد منهم قذفا مفردا لم يجمع معه غيره لا  ينبغي أن يختلف فيه ، والأظهر أنه إن قذفهم بعبارات مختلفة تكرر عليه الحد  بعددهم ، كما اختاره صاحب " المغني " . 

 والأظهر عندنا أنه إن كرر القذف لرجل واحد قبل إقامة الحد عليه يكفي فيه  حد واحد ، وأنه إن رماه بعد حده للقذف الأول بعد طول حد أيضا ، وإن رماه  قرب زمن حده بعين الزنا الذي حد له لا يعاد عليه الحد ; كما حكاه صاحب  المغني في قصة أبي بكرة   والمغيرة بن شعبة  ، وإن كان القذف الثاني غير الأول ، كأن قال في الأول : زنيت بامرأة   [ ص: 446 ] بيضاء ، وفي الثاني قال : بامرأة سوداء ، فالظاهر تكرره ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وعن مالك    - رحمه الله - في " المدونة " : إن قذف رجلا فلما ضرب أسواطا قذفه ثانيا أو آخر ابتدئ الحد عليه ثمانين من حين يقذفه ، ولا يعتد بما مضى من السياط .
المسألة الرابعة عشرة : الظاهر أن من قال لجماعة : أحدكم زان أو ابن زانية لا  حد عليه ; لأنه لم يعين واحدا فلم تلحق المعرة واحدا منهم ، فإن طلبوا  إقامة الحد عليه جميعا لا يحد ، لأنه لم يرم واحدا منهم بعينه ، ولم يعرف  من أراد بكلامه ، نقله المواق عن الباجي عن محمد بن المواز ، ووجهه ظاهر  كما ترى ، واقتصر عليه خليل في مختصره في قوله عاطفا على ما لا حد فيه ، أو  قال لجماعة : أحدكم زان . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وإذا قال من رماني فهو ابن الزانية فرماه رجل ،  فلا حد عليه في قول أحد من أهل العلم . وكذلك إن اختلف رجلان في شيء ،  فقال أحدهما : الكاذب هو ابن الزانية ، فلا حد عليه ، نص عليه أحمد     ; لأنه لم يعين أحدا بالقذف ، وكذلك ما أشبه هذا ، ولو قذف جماعة لا  يتصور صدقه في قذفهم مثل أن يقذف أهل بلدة كثيرة بالزنى كلهم ، لم يكن عليه  حد ; لأنه لم يلحق العار بأحد غير نفسه للعلم بكذبه ، انتهى منه .
المسألة الخامسة عشرة : اعلم أن أظهر أقوال أهل العلم عندنا فيمن قال لرجل : أنت أزنى من فلان ،  فهو قاذف لهما ، وعليه حدان ; لأن قوله أزنى صيغة تفضيل ، وهي تدل على  اشتراك المفضل ، والمفضل عليه في أصل الفعل ، إلا أن المفضل أفضل فيه من  صاحبه المشارك له فيه ، فمعنى كلامه بدلالة المطابقة في صيغة التفضيل : أنت  وفلان زانيان ، ولكنك تفوقه في الزنى ، وكون هذا قذفا لهما واضح ، كما ترى  . وبه تعلم أن أحد الوجهين عند الحنابلة أنه يحد للمخاطب فقط ، دون فلان  المذكور لا ينبغي أن يعول عليه ، وكذلك ما عزاه  ابن قدامة   للشافعي  ،  وأصحاب الرأي من أنه ليس بقذف للأول ، ولا للثاني إلا أن يريد به القذف ،  كل ذلك لا يصح ولا ينبغي التعويل عليه ; لأن صيغة : أنت أزنى من فلان قذف  صريح لهما بعبارة واضحة ، لا إشكال فيها . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في  " المغني " محتجا للوجه الذي ذكرنا عن الحنابلة : أنه لا حد على الثاني ،  ما نصه : والثاني يكون قذفا للمخاطب خاصة ; لأن لفظة أفعل قد تستعمل  للمنفرد بالفعل ; كقول الله تعالى   [ ص: 447 ] أفمن يهدي إلى الحق أحق أن يتبع أمن لا يهدي إلا أن يهدى فما الآية [ 10 \ 35 ] ، وقال تعالى : فأي الفريقين أحق بالأمن   [ 6 \ 81 ] ، وقال لوط    : بناتي هن أطهر لكم   [ 11 \ 78 ] ، أي من أدبار الرجال ، ولا طهارة فيها لا ينبغي التعويل عليه كما أنه هو ساقه ، ولم يعول عليه . 

 وحاصل الاحتجاج المذكور : أن صيغة التفضيل قد ترد مرادا بها مطلق الوصف لا حصول التفضيل بين شيئين ، ومثل له هو بكلمة : أحق أن يتبع وكلمة : أحق بالأمن وكلمة : أطهر لكم   ; لأن صيغة التفضيل في الآيات المذكورة لمطلق الوصف لا للتفضيل . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : لا يخفى أن صيغة التفضيل قد ترد لمطلق الوصف ،  كما هو معلوم ، ومن أمثلته الآيات التي ذكرها صاحب " المغني " ، ولكنها لا  تحمل على غير التفضيل ، إلا بدليل خارج يقتضي ذلك ، والآيات التي ذكر  معلوم أنها لا يمكن أن تكون للتفضيل ; لأن الأصنام لا نصيب لها من أحقية  الاتباع أصلا في قوله : أحق أن يتبع أمن لا يهدي ولأن الكفار لا نصيب لهم في الأحقية بالأمن ، ولأن أدبار الرجال لا نصيب لها في الطهارة . 

 ومن أمثلة ورود صيغة التفضيل لمطلق الوصف أيضا قوله تعالى : وهو أهون عليه   [ 30 \ 27 ] ، أي : هين سهل عليه ، وقول الشنفرى    : 


**وإن مدت الأيدي إلى الزاد لم أكن بأعجلهم إذ أجشع القوم أعجل* *

 أي : لم أكن بالعجل منهم ، وقول  الفرزدق    : 


**إن الذي سمك السماء بنى لنا     بيتا دعائمه أعز وأطول 
**

 أي : عزيزة طويلة ، وقول معن بن أوس    : 


**لعمرك ما أدري وإني لأوجل     على أينا تعدو المنية أول 
**

 أي : لوجل ، وقول  الأحوص بن محمد الأنصاري    : 


**إني لأمنحك الصدود وإنني     قسما إليك مع الصدود لأميل 
**

 أي : لمائل ، وقول الآخر : 

 [ ص: 448 ] تمنى رجال أن أموت وإن أمت     فتلك سبيل لست فيها بأوحد 
  . 

 أي : بواحد ، وقال الآخر : 
**لعمرك إن الزبرقان  لباذل     لمعروفه عند السنين وأفضل 
**

 أي : وفاضل ، إلى غير ذلك من الشواهد ، ولكن قدمنا أنها لا تحمل على مطلق الوصف ، إلا لدليل خارج ، أو قرينة واضحة تدل على ذلك . 

 وقوله له : أنت أزنى من فلان ، ليس هناك قرينة ، ولا دليل صارف لصيغة  التفضيل عن أصلها ، فوجب إبقاؤها على أصلها ، وحد القاذف لكل واحد منهما ،  والإتيان بلفظة من في قوله : أنت أزنى من فلان ، يوضح صراحة الصيغة في  التفضيل ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة السادسة عشرة : اعلم أنه لا يجوز رمي الملاعنة بالزنى ، ولا رمي ولدها بأنه ابن زنى ،  ومن رمى أحدهما فعليه الحد ، وهذا لا ينبغي أن يختلف فيه ; لأنه لم يثبت  عليها زنى ، ولا على ولدها أنه ابن زنى ، وإنما انتفى نسبه عن الزوج بلعانه  . 

 وفي سنن أبي داود    : حدثنا الحسن بن علي  ، ثنا  يزيد بن هارون  ، ثنا  عباد بن منصور  عن عكرمة  ، عن  ابن عباس  ، قال : جاء هلال بن أمية  ،  وهو أحد الثلاثة الذين تاب الله عليهم ، فجاء من أرضه عشيا فوجد عند أهله  رجلا فرأى بعينه وسمع بأذنه . . ، الحديث ، وفيه : ففرق رسول الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - بينهما ، وقضى ألا يدعى ولدها لأب ، ولا ترمى ولا يرمى  ولدها ومن رماها أو رمى ولدها فعليه الحد   . . إلى آخر الحديث ، وفي هذا الحديث التصريح بأن من رماها أو رمى ولدها فعليه الحد . 

 واعلم : أن ما نقله الشيخ الحطاب  عن بعض علماء المالكية من أن من قال لابن ملاعنة : لست لأبيك الذي لاعن أمك ،  فعليه الحد خلاف التحقيق ; لأن الزوج الملاعن ينتفي عنه نسب الولد باللعان  ، فنفيه عنه حق مطابق للواقع ، ولذا لا يتوارثان ، ومن قال كلاما حقا ،  فإنه لا يستوجب الحد بذلك ; كما لو قال له : يا من نفاه زوج أمه ، أو يا  ابن ملاعنة ، أو يا ابن من لوعنت ; وإنما يجب الحد على قاذفه ، فيما لو قال : أنت ابن زنى ونحوها من صريح القذف ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
[ ص: 449 ] المسألة السابعة عشرة : في حكم ما لو قال لرجل : يا زانية بتاء الفرق ، أو قال لامرأة : يا زاني ، بلا تاء ، قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : هو قذف صريح لكل منهما ، قال : واختار هذا أبو بكر  ، وهو مذهب  الشافعي  ، واختار ابن حامد  أنه ليس بقذف إلا أن يفسره به ، وهو قول أبي حنيفة     ; لأنه يحتمل أن يريد بقوله : يا زانية ، أي : يا علامة في الزنا ; كما  يقال للعالم : علامة ، ولكثير الرواية : راوية ، ولكثير الحفظ : حفظة ،  ولنا أن ما كان قذفا لأحد الجنسين كان قذفا للآخر ; كقوله : زنيت بفتح  التاء وكسرها لهما جميعا ، ولأن هذا اللفظ خطاب لهما وإشارة إليهما بلفظ  الزنا ، وذلك يغني عن التمييز بتاء التأنيث وحذفها ، ولذلك لو قال للمرأة :  يا شخصا زانيا ، وللرجل : يا نسمة زانية ، كان قاذفا ، وقولهم : إنه يريد  بذلك أنه علامة في الزنا لا يصح فإنما كان اسما للفعل ، إذا دخلته الهاء  كانت للمبالغة ; كقولهم : حفظة للمبالغ في الحفظ ، وراوية للمبالغ في  الرواية ، وكذلك همزة لمزة وصرعة ; ولأن كثيرا من الناس يذكر المؤنث ويؤنث  المذكر ، ولا يخرج بذلك عن كون المخاطب به مرادا بما يراد باللفظ الصحيح ،  انتهى كلام صاحب " المغني " . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أظهر القولين عندي فيمن قال لذكر :  يا زانية بصيغة التأنيث ، أو قال لامرأة : يا زاني بصيغة التذكير ، أنه  يلزمه الحد . 

 وإيضاحه أن القاذف بالعبارتين المذكورتين لا يخلو من أحد أمرين ، إما أن  يكون عاميا لا يعرف العربية ، أو يكون له علم باللغة العربية ، فإن كان  عاميا فقد يكون غير عالم بالفرق بين العبارتين ، ونداؤه للشخص بلفظ الزنى  ظاهر في قصده قذفه . 

 وإن كان عالما باللغة ، فالله يكثر فيها إطلاق وصف الذكر على الأنثى باعتبار كونها شخصا . 

 وقد قدمنا بعض أمثلة ذلك في سورة " النحل " ، في الكلام على قوله : وتستخرجوا منه حلية تلبسونها   [ 16 \ 14 ] ، ومما ذكرنا من الشواهد هناك قول حسان    - رضي الله عنه - : 
**منع النوم بالعشاء الهموم وخيال إذا تغار النجوم     من حبيب أصاب قلبك منه 
سقم فهو داخل مكتوم* *

 ومراده بالحبيب أنثى ، بدليل قوله بعده : 


**لم تفتها شمس النهار بشيء     غير أن الشباب ليس يدوم 
**

 [ ص: 450 ] وقول كثير    : 


**لئن كان يرد الماء هيمان صاديا     إلي حبيبا إنها لحبيب 
**

 ومن أمثلة ذلك قول مليح بن الحكم الهذلي    : 


**ولكن ليلى  أهلكتني بقولها     نعم ثم ليلى الماطل المتبلح 
**

 يعني ليلى  الشخص الماطل المتبلح . 

 وقول عروة بن حزام العذري    : 
**وعفراء أرجى الناس عندي مودة     وعفراء عني المعرض المتواني 
**

 أي : الشخص المعرض . 

 وإذا كثر في كلام العرب تذكير وصف الأنثى باعتبار الشخص كما رأيت أمثلته ،  فكذلك لا مانع من تأنيثهم صفة الذكر باعتبار النسمة أو النفس ، وورود ذلك  لتأنيث اللفظ مع تذكير المعنى معروف ; كقوله : 


**أبوك خليفة ولدته أخرى     وأنت خليفة ذاك الكمال 
**
**المسألة الثامنة عشرة : اعلم أن من رمى رجلا قد ثبت عليه الزنى سابقا أو امرأة ،  قد ثبت عليها الزنى سابقا ببينة ، أو إقرار ، فلا حد عليه ; لأنه صادق ،  ولأن إحصان المقذوف قد زال بالزنى ، ويدل لهذا مفهوم المخالفة في قوله : والذين يرمون المحصنات الآية  ، فهو يدل بمفهومه أن من رمى غير محصنة لا حد عليه ، وهو كذلك ، ولكنه  يلزم تعزيره ; لأنه رماه بفاحشة ولم يثبتها ، ولا يترك عرض من ثبت عليه  الزنى سابقا مباحا لكل من شاء أن يرميه بالزنى دون عقوبة رادعة ، كما ترى .  
المسألة التاسعة عشرة : اعلم أن الإنسان إذا كان مشركا وزنى في شركه ، أو كان مجوسيا  ونكح أمه أو ابنته مثلا في حال كونه مجوسيا  ، ثم أسلم بعد ذلك فرماه أحد بالزنى بعد إسلامه ، فله ثلاث حالات : 

 الأولى : أن يقول له : يا من زنى في أيام شركه أو يا من نكح أمه مثلا في  أيامه مجوسيا ، وهذه الصورة لا حد فيها ; لأن صاحبها أخبر بحق والإسلام يجب  ما قبله . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (399)
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ* 
*صـ 451 إلى صـ 458*
*
*

*
 [ ص: 451 ] الثانية : أن يقول له : يا من زنى بعد إسلامه أو نكح أمه بعد إسلامه ، فعليه الحد ; كما لا يخفى . 

 الثالثة : أن يقول له : يا زاني ، ولم يتعرض لكون ذلك قبل إسلامه أو بعده ،  فإن فسره بأنه أراد أنه زنى بعد إسلامه ، فعليه الحد ، وإن قال : أردت  بذلك زناه في زمن شركه ، فهل يقبل منه هذا التفسير ، ويسقط عنه الحد ، أو  لا يقبل ذلك منه ، ويقام عليه الحد ، اهـ ، اختلف العلماء في ذلك ، وممن  قال بأنه يحد ولا يلتفت إلى تفسيره ذلك : مالك  وأصحابه ، وصرح به الخرقي  من الحنابلة  ، وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : لا حد عليه ، وخالف في ذلك الخرقي  في شرحه لقول الخرقي     : ومن قذف من كان مشركا ، وقال : أردت أنه زنى وهو مشرك لم يلتفت إلى  قوله ، وحد القاذف إذا طالب المقذوف ، وكذلك من كان عبدا ، انتهى .
المسألة العشرون : اعلم أن من قذف بنتا غير بالغة بالزنى ، أو قذف به ذكرا غير بالغ ، فقد اختلف أهل العلم : هل يجب على القاذف الحد أو لا يجب عليه ؟ وقال أبو عبد الله القرطبي  في تفسير الآية التي نحن بصددها : إذا رمى صبية يمكن وطؤها قبل البلوغ بالزنى كان قذفا عند مالك  ، وقال أبو حنيفة   والشافعي   وأبو ثور    : ليس بقذف ; لأنه ليس بزنى إذ لا حد عليها ويعزر ، قال ابن العربي    : والمسألة محتملة مشكلة لكن مالكا  غلب حماية عرض المقذوف ، وغيره راعى حماية ظهر القاذف ، وحماية عرض المقذوف أولى ; لأن القاذف كشف ستره بطرف لسانه فلزمه الحد ، قال ابن المنذر    : وقال أحمد  في الجارية بنت تسع ، يحد قاذفها ، وكذلك الصبي إذا بلغ عشرا ضرب قاذفه ، قال إسحاق    : إذا قذف غلاما يطأ مثله فعليه الحد ، والجارية إذا جاوزت تسعا مثل ذلك ، قال ابن المنذر    : لا يحد من قذف من لم يبلغ ; لأن ذلك كذب ، ويعزر على الأذى ، اهـ محل الغرض منه بلفظه . 

 وإذا عرفت مما ذكرنا أقوال أهل العلم في المسألة ، فاعلم أن أظهرها عندنا قول ابن المنذر     : إنه لا يحد ولكن يعزر ، ووجه ذلك أن من لم يبلغ من الذكور والإناث  مرفوع عنه القلم ، ولا معرة تلحقه بذنب ; لأنه غير مؤاخذ ، ولو جاء قاذف  الصبي بأربعة يشهدون على الصبي بالزنى فلا حد عليه إجماعا ، ولو كان قذفه  قذفا على الحقيقة للزمه الحد بإقامة القاذف البينة على زناه ، وإن خالف في  هذا جمع من أجلاء العلماء ، ولكنه يعزر التعزير البالغ الرادع له ، ولغيره  عن قذف من لم يبلغ ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
[ ص: 452 ] المسألة الحادية والعشرون : اعلم أن الظاهر فيما لو قال رجل لآخر زنأت بالهمزة  ، أن القاذف إن كان عاميا لا يفرق بين المعتل والمهموز أنه يحد لظهور قصده  لقذفه بالزنى ، وإن كان عالما بالعربية ، وقال : إنما أردت بقولي : زنأت  بالهمزة معناه اللغوي ، ومعنى زنأت بالهمزة : لجأت إلى شيء ، أو صعدت في  جبل ، ومنه قول قيس بن عاصم المنقري  يرقص ابنه حكيما وهو صغير : 


**أشبه أبا أمك أو أشبه حمل ولا تكونن كهلوف وكل     يصبح في مضجعه قد انجدل 
وارق إلى الخيرات زنأ في الجبل* *

 ومحل الشاهد منه قوله : زنأ في الجبل أي صعودا فيه ، والهلوف الثقيل الجافي العظيم اللحية ، والوكل الذي يكل أمره إلى غيره ، وزعم الجوهري  أن هذا الرجز لأم الصبي المذكور ترقصه به وهي منفوسة ابنة زيد الفوارس  ، ورد ذلك على الجوهري  أبو محمد بن بري  ، ورواه هو وغيره على ما ذكرنا ، قال : وقالت أمه ترد على أبيه : 
**أشبه أخي أو أشبهن أباكا     أما أبي فلن تنال ذاكا 
تقصر أن تناله يداكا* *

 قاله في اللسان .
المسألة الثانية والعشرون : فمن نفى رجلا عن جده أو عن أمه أو نسبه إلى شعب غير شعبه ، أو قبيلة غير قبيلته ، فذهب مالك     : أنه إن نفاه عن أمه فلا حد عليه ; لأنه لم يدع عليها الزنا ، ولم ينف  نسبه عن أبيه ، وإن نفاه عن جده لزمه الحد ، ولا حد عنده في نسبة جنس لغيره  ، ولو أبيض لأسود ، قال في " المدونة " : إن قال لفارسي : يا رومي أو يا  حبشي ، أو نحو هذا لم يحد ، وقال ابن القاسم    : اختلف عن مالك  في  هذا ، وإني أرى ألا حد عليه ، إلا أن يقول : يا ابن الأسود ، فإن لم يكن  في آبائه أسود فعليه الحد ، وأما إن نسبه إلى حبشي ; كأن قال : يا ابن  الحبشي وهو بربري ، فالحبشي والرومي في هذا سواء ، إذا كان بربريا . 

 وقال ابن يونس    : وسواء قال : يا حبشي أو يا ابن الحبشي والرومي ، أو يا ابن الرومي ، فإنه لا يحد ، وكذلك عنه في كتاب محمد  ، قال الشيخ المواق    : هذا ما ينبغي أن تكون به الفتوى على طريقة ابن يونس  ، فانظره أنت ، اهـ . 

 وهذا الذي ذكرنا من عدم حد من نسب جنسا إلى غيره هو مشهور مذهب مالك  ، وقد   [ ص: 453 ] نص عليه في المدونة ، ومحل هذا عنده إن لم يكن من العرب . 

 قال مالك  في " المدونة "  : من قال لعربي : يا حبشي ، أو يا فارسي ، أو يا رومي ، فعليه الحد ; لأن  العرب تنسب إلى آبائها وهذا نفي لها عن آبائها . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الفرق بين العربي وغيره المذكور عن مالك  لا  يتجه كل الاتجاه ، ووجه كون من قال لرومي : يا حبشي مثلا لا يحد ، أن  الظاهر أن مراده أنه يشبه الحبشي في بعض أخلاقه أو أفعاله ، وهو استعمال  معروف في العربية ، اهـ ، ومذهب أبي حنيفة  أنه  إن نفاه عن جده لا حد عليه ، بأن قال له : لست ابن جدك أنه لا حد عليه ;  لأنه صادق إذ هو ابن أبيه لا جده ، وكذلك لو نسب جنسا إلى غيره ; كقوله  لعربي : يا نبطي ، فلا حد عليه عنده على المشهور ، وكذلك عنده إذا نسبه  لقبيلة أخرى غير قبيلته أو نفاه عن قبيلته ; لأنه يراد به التشبيه بتلك  القبيلة التي نسبه لها في الأخلاق أو الأفعال ، أو عدم الفصاحة ، ونحو ذلك ،  فلا يتعين قصد القذف . 

 وقال صاحب " تبيين الحقائق " : وروي عن  ابن عباس  أنه سئل عن رجل قال لرجل من قريش    : يا نبطي ، فقال : لا حد عليه ، اهـ ، وكذلك لا يحد عند أبي حنيفة  من قال لرجل : يا ابن ماء السماء ، أو نسبه إلى عمه أو خاله خلافا للمالكية  ومن  وافقهم القائلين بحد من نسبه لعمه ونحوه ، أو زوج أمه الذي هو ربيبه ; لأن  العم والخال كلاهما كالأب في الشفقة ، وقد يريد التشبيه بالأب في المحبة  والشفقة ، وقوله : ابن ماء السماء ، فإنه قد يراد به التشبيه في الجود  والسماحة والصفاء ، قالوا : وكان عامر بن حارثة    : يلقب بماء السماء لكرمه ، وأنه يقيم ماله في القحط مقام المطر ، قالوا : وسميت أم المنذر بن امرئ القيس  بماء السماء ، لحسنها وجمالها ، وقيل لأولادها بني ماء السماء  وهم ملوك العراق  ، اهـ ، وإن نسبه لجده فلا حد عليه عند أبي حنيفة  ، ولا ينبغي أن يختلف في ذلك لصحة نسبته إلى جده ; كما هو واقع بكثرة على مر الأزمنة من غير نكير ، اهـ ، ومذهب  الإمام أحمد    : أنه إن نفاه عن أمه فلا حد عليه . 

 واختلف عنه فيمن نفى رجلا عن قبيلته أو نسب جنسا لغيره ، قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وإذا نفى رجلا عن أبيه ، فعليه الحد ، نص عليه أحمد  ، وكذلك إذا نفاه عن قبيلته ، وبهذا قال  إبراهيم النخعي  ، وإسحاق  ، وبه قال أبو حنيفة  ،  والثوري  ، وحماد  ، اهـ . 

 وقد علمت الخلاف عن أبي حنيفة  ، والمشهور عنه بما ذكرناه قريبا ، ثم قال  ابن قدامة   [ ص: 454 ] في  " المغني " : والقياس يقتضي ألا يجب الحد بنفي الرجل عن قبيلته ; ولأن ذلك  لا يتعين فيه الرمي بالزنا ، فأشبه ما لو قال لأعجمي : إنك عربي ، ولو قال  للعربي : أنت نبطي أو فارسي فلا حد عليه ، وعليه التعزير ، نص عليه أحمد    ; لأنه يحتمل أنك نبطي اللسان أو الطبع ، وحكي عن أحمد  رواية أخرى أن عليه الحد كما لو نفاه عن أبيه ، والأول أصح ، وبه قال مالك  ،  والشافعي    ; لأنه يحتمل غير القذف احتمالا كثيرا فلا يتعين صرفه إليه ، ومتى فسر شيئا من ذلك بالقذف فهو قاذف ، اهـ من " المغني " . 

 وإذا عرفت أقوال أهل العلم في هذا ، فاعلم أن المسألة ليست فيها نصوص من  الوحي ، والظاهر أن ما احتمل غير القذف من ذلك لا يحد صاحبه ; لأن الحدود  تدرأ بالشبهات واحتمال الكلام غير القذف لا يقل عن شبهة قوية . وقد ذكر  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : أن  الأشعث بن قيس  روى عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه كان يقول " : لا أوتى برجل يقول : إن قريشا  ليست من كنانة  إلا جلدته   " ، اهـ ، وانظر إسناده .
المسألة الثالثة والعشرون : في أحكام كلمات متفرقة كمن قال لرجل : يا قرنان ، أو يا ديوث ، أو يا كشخان ،  أو يا قرطبان ، أو يا معفوج ، أو يا قواد ، أو يا ابن منزلة الركبان ، أو  يا ابن ذات الرايات ، أو يا مخنث ، أو قال لامرأة : يا قحبة . 

 اعلم أن أهل العلم اختلفوا في هذه العبارات المذكورة ، فمذهب مالك     : هو أن من قال لرجل : يا قرنان ، لزمه حد القذف لزوجته إن طلبته ; لأن  القرنان عند الناس زوج الفاعلة ، وكذلك من قال لامرأة : يا قحبة ، لزمه  الحد عند المالكية  ، وكذلك من قال : يا ابن منزلة الركبان ، أو يا ابن ذات الرايات ، كل ذلك فيه حد القذف عند المالكية  ،  كما تقدمت الإشارة إليه ، قالوا : لأن الزانية في الجاهلية كانت تنزل  الركبان ، وتجعل على بابها راية ، وكذلك لو قال له : يا مخنث ، لزمه الحد  إن لم يحلف أنه لم يرد قذفا ، فإن حلف أنه لم يرده أدب ، ولم يحد . قاله في  " المدونة " ، وإن قال له : يا ابن الفاسقة ، أو يا ابن الفاجرة ، أو يا  فاسق ، أو يا فاجر أو يا حمار ابن الحمار ، أو يا كلب ، أو يا ثور ، أو يا  خنزير ، ونحو ذلك فلا حد عليه ، ولكنه يعزر تعزيرا رادعا حسبما يراه الإمام  ، ومذهب أبي حنيفة    :  أنه لو قال له : يا فاسق ، يا كافر ، يا خبيث ، يا لص ، يا فاجر ، يا منافق  ، يا لوطي ، يا من يلعب بالصبيان ، يا آكل الربا ، يا شارب الخمر ، يا  ديوث ، يا مخنث ، يا خائن ، يا ابن القحبة ، يا زنديق ، يا قرطبان ، يا  مأوى الزواني أو اللصوص ، يا حرام ،   [ ص: 455 ] أنه  لا حد عليه في شيء من هذه الألفاظ ، وعليه التعزير ، وآكد التعزير عند  الحنفية تسعة وثلاثون سوطا ، وأما لو قال له : يا كلب ، يا تيس ، يا حمار ،  يا خنزير ، يا بقر ، يا حية ، يا حجام ، يا ببغاء ، يا مؤاجر ، يا ولد  الحرام ، يا عيار ، يا ناكس ، يا منكوس ، يا سخرة ، يا ضحكة ، يا كشخان ،  يا أبله ، يا مسوس ; فلا شيء عليه في شيء من هذه الألفاظ عند الحنفية ، ولا  يعزر بها ، قال صاحب " تبيين الحقائق " : لا يعزر بهذه الألفاظ كلها ; لأن  من عادتهم إطلاق الحمار ونحوه بمعنى البلادة والحرص أو نحو ذلك ، ولا  يريدون به الشتيمة ، ألا ترى أنهم يسمون به ويقولون : عياض بن حمار  ،  وسفيان الثوري  ،  وأبو ثور  وجمل     ; ولأن المقذوف لا يلحقه شين بهذا الكلام ، وإنما يلحق بالقاذف ، وكل أحد  يعلم أنه آدمي ، وليس بكلب ولا حمار وأن القاذف كاذب في ذلك ، وحكى الهندواني  أنه يعزر في زماننا في مثل قوله : يا كلب ، يا خنزير ; لأنه يراد به الشتم في عرفنا . 

 وقال شمس الأئمة السرخسي     : الأصح عندي أنه لا يعزر ، وقيل : إن كان المنسوب إليه من الأشراف  كالفقهاء والعلوية يعزر ; لأنه يعد شينا في حقه ، وتلحقه الوحشة بذلك ، وإن  كان من العامة لا يعزر ، وهذا أحسن ما قيل فيه ، ومن الألفاظ التي لا توجب  التعزير قوله : يا رستاقي ، ويا ابن الأسود ، ويا ابن الحجام ، وهو ليس  كذلك ، اهـ من " تبيين الحقائق شرح كنز الدقائق في الفقه الحنفي " . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أما الألفاظ التي ذكرنا عنهم أنها  توجب التعزير فوجوب التعزير بها كما ذكروا واضح لا إشكال فيه ، وأما  الألفاظ التي ذكرنا عنهم أنها لا تعزير فيها ، فالأظهر عندنا أنها يجب فيها  التعزير ; لأنها كلها شتم وعيب ، ولا يخفى أن من قال لإنسان : يا كلب ، يا  خنزير ، يا حمار ، يا تيس ، يا بقر ، إلى آخره ، أن هذا شتم واضح لا خفاء  به وليس مراده أن الإنسان كلب أو خنزير ، ولكن مراده تشبيه الإنسان بالكلب  والخنزير في الخسة والصفات الذميمة كما لا يخفى ، فهو من نوع التشبيه الذي  يسميه البلاغيون تشبيها بليغا ولا شك أن عاقلا قيل له : يا كلب ، أو يا  خنزير مثلا أن ذلك يؤذيه ، ولا يشك أنه شتم ، فهو أذى ظاهر ، وعليه فالظاهر  التعزير في الألفاظ المذكورة ، وكونهم يسمون الرجل حمارا أو كلبا لا ينافي  ذلك ; لأن من الناس من يسمي ابنه باسم قبيح لا يرضى غيره أن يعاب به ،  والظاهر أنه إن قال لرجل : يا ابن الأسود ، وليس أبوه ولا أحد من أجداده  بأسود ، أنه يلزمه الحد لأنه نفي لنسبه ، وكذلك قوله : يا ابن الحجام إن لم  يكن أبوه ولا أحد من أجداده حجاما فهو قذف ; لأنه نفي لنسبه وإلصاق له  بأسود أو حجام ليس   [ ص: 456 ] بينه وبينه نسب ; كما هو قول المالكية ومن وافقهم . 

 وقال صاحب " تبيين الحقائق " : وتفسير القرطبان هو الذي يرى مع امرأته أو  محرمه رجلا ، فيدعه خاليا بها ، وقيل : هو السبب للجمع بين اثنين لمعنى غير  ممدوح ، وقيل : هو الذي يبعث امرأته مع غلام بالغ أو مع مزارعه إلى الضيعة  ، أو يأذن لهما بالدخول عليها في غيبته ، اهـ منه . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وإن قال لرجل : يا ديوث ، أو يا كشخان ، فقال أحمد    : يعزر ، وقال  إبراهيم الحربي    : الديوث الذي يدخل الرجال على امرأته ، وقال ثعلب     : القرطبان الذي يرضى أن يدخل الرجال على امرأته ، وقال : القرنان  والكشخان لم أرهما في كلام العرب ، ومعناه عند العامة مثل معنى الديوث ، أو  قريب منه ، فعلى القاذف به التعزير على قياس قوله في الديوث ; لأنه قذفه  بما لا حد فيه ، وقال خالد بن يزيد  ، عن أبيه في الرجل يقول للرجل : يا قرنان إذا كان له أخوات ، أو بنات في الإسلام ضرب الحد ، يعني أنه قاذف لهن ، وقال خالد  عن  أبيه : القرنان عند العامة من له بنات ، والكشخان : من له أخوات ، يعني  والله أعلم إذا كان يدخل الرجال عليهن ، والقواد عند العامة : السمسار في  الزنى ، والقذف بذلك كله يوجب التعزير ; لأنه قذف بما لا يوجب الحد ، اهـ  من " المغني " ، وقال في " المغني " أيضا المنصوص عن أحمد  فيمن قال : يا معفوج أن عليه الحد ، وظاهر كلام الخرقي  يقتضي  أن يرجع إلى تفسيره ، فإن فسر بغير الفاحشة مثل أن يقول : أردت يا مفلوج ،  أو يا مصابا دون الفرج ونحو هذا ، فلا حد عليه ; لأنه فسره بما لا حد فيه ،  وإن فسره بعمل قوم لوط  فعليه  الحد ; كما لو صرح به . وقال صاحب " القاموس " : القرنان : الديوث المشارك  في قرينته لزوجته ، اهـ منه ، وقال في " القاموس " أيضا : القرطبان بالفتح  الديوث ، والذي لا غيرة له أو القواد ، اهـ منه ، وقال في " القاموس " :  والتديث القيادة ، وفي " القاموس " تحت الخط لا بين قوسين الكشخان ويكسر :  الديوث ، وكشخه تكشيخا ، وكشخنه ، قال له : يا كشخان ، اهـ منه ، وهو  بالخاء المعجمة ، وقال الجوهري  في " صحاحه " : والديوث القنذع وهو الذي لا غيرة له ، اهـ منه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر أن التحقيق في جميع  الألفاظ المذكورة التي ذكرنا كلام العلماء فيها أنها تتبع العرف الجاري في  البلد الذي قيلت فيه ،   [ ص: 457 ] فإن  كان من عرفهم أن المراد بها الشتم بما لا يوجب الحد وجب التعزير ; لأجل  الأذى ولا حد ، وإن كان عرفهم أنها يراد بها الشتم بالزنى ، أو نفي النسب ،  وكان ذلك معروفا أنه هو المقصود عرفا ، وجب الحد ; لأن العرف متبع في نحو  ذلك ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة الرابعة والعشرون : في حكم من قذف محصنا بعد موته ، ومذهب مالك  في  ذلك هو قوله في " المدونة " : من قذف ميتا فلولده وإن سفل وأبيه وإن علا  القيام بذلك ، ومن قام منهم أخذه بحده ، وإن كان ثم من هو أقرب منه ; لأنه  عيب ، وليس للإخوة ، وسائر العصبة مع هؤلاء قيام ، فإن لم يكن من هؤلاء  واحد فللعصبة القيام ، اهـ بواسطة نقل المواق    . 

 وحاصله : أن الميت المقذوف يحد قاذفه بطلب من وجد من فروعه ، وإن سفلوا أو  واحد من أصوله ، وإن علوا ، ولا كلام في حال وجود الأصول أو الفروع لغيرهم  من الإخوة والعصبة ، فإن لم يوجد من الأصول والفروع أحد ، فللإخوة والعصبة  القيام ، ويحد للمقذوف بطلبهم ، هذا حاصل مذهب مالك  في  المسألة ، وظاهره عدم الفرق بين كون المقذوف الميت أبا أو أما ، وبعض أهل  العلم يفرق بين قذف الأب والأم ; لأن قذف الأم بالزنى فيه قدح في نسب ولدها  ; لأن ابن الزانية قد يكون لغير أبيه من أجل زنا أمه . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وإن قذف أمه وهي ميتة مسلمة كانت أو كافرة حرة أو أمة ،  حد القاذف إذا طلب الابن وكان حرا مسلما ، أما إذا قذفت وهي في الحياة ،  فليس لولدها المطالبة ; لأن الحق لها ، فلا يطالب به غيرها ، ولا يقوم  غيرها مقامها ، سواء كانت محجورا عليها أو غير محجور عليها ، لأنه حق يثبت  للتشفي فلا يقوم فيه غير المستحق مقامه كالقصاص ، وتعتبر حصانتها ; لأن  الحق لها فتعتبر حصانتها كما لو لم يكن لها ولد ، وأما إن قذفت وهي ميتة ،  فإن لولدها المطالبة ; لأنه قدح في نسبه ، ولأنه يقذف أمه بنسبته إلى أنه  ابن زنى ، ولا يستحق ذلك بطريق الإرث ، ولذلك تعتبر الحصانة فيه ، ولا  تعتبر الحصانة في أمه ; لأن القذف له ، وقال أبو بكر    : لا يجب الحد بقذف ميتة بحال ، وهو قول أصحاب الرأي ; لأنه قذف لمن لا تصح منه المطالبة ، فأشبه قذف المجنون ، وقال  الشافعي     : إن كان الميت محصنا فلوليه المطالبة ، وينقسم بانقسام الميراث ، وإن لم  يكن محصنا فلا حد على قاذفه ; لأنه ليس بمحصن ، فلا يجب الحد بقذفه كما لو  كان حيا ، وأكثر أهل العلم لا يرون الحد على من يقذف من ليس محصنا حيا ولا  ميتا ; لأنه إذا لم   [ ص: 458 ] يحد بقذف غير المحصن إذا كان حيا فلأن لا يحد بقذفه ميتا أولى ، ولنا قول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الملاعنة " : ومن رمى ولدها فعليه الحد    " ، يعني : من رماه بأنه ولد زنى ، وإذا وجب بقذف ولد الملاعنة بذلك ،  فبقذف غيره أولى ; ولأن أصحاب الرأي أوجبوا الحد على من نفى رجلا عن أبيه  إذا كان أبواه حرين مسلمين ، ولو كانا ميتين ، والحد إنما وجب للولد ; لأن  الحد لا يورث عندهم ، فأما إن قذفت أمه بعد موتها ، وهو مشرك أو عبد ، فلا  حد عليه في ظاهر كلام الخرقي  ، سواء كانت الأم حرة مسلمة أو لم تكن ، وقال  أبو ثور  وأصحاب  الرأي : إذا قال لكافر أو عبد : لست لأبيك ، وأبواه حران مسلمان فعليه  الحد ، وإن قال لعبد أمه حرة وأبوه عبد : لست لأبيك فعليه الحد ، وإن كان  العبد للقاذف عند  أبي ثور  ،  وقال أصحاب الرأي : يصح أن يحد المولى لعبده ، واحتجوا بأن هذا قذف لأمه  فيعتبر إحصانها دون إحصانه ; لأنها لو كانت حية كان القذف لها فكذلك إذا  كانت ميتة ، ولأن معنى هذا : أن أمك زنت فأتت بك من الزنى ، فإذا كان من  الزنى منسوبا إليها كانت هي المقذوفة دون ولدها ، ولنا ما ذكرناه ; ولأنه  لو كان القذف لها لم يجب الحد ، لأن الكافر لا يرث المسلم ، والعبد لا يرث  الحر ؛ ولأنهم لا يوجبون الحد لقذف ميتة بحال ، فيثبت أن القذف له فيعتبر  إحصانه دون إحصانها ، والله أعلم ، اهـ بطوله من " المغني " . 

 وقد رأيت في كلامه أقوال أهل العلم في رمي المرأة الميتة ، إن كان لها  أولاد ، ورمي المرأة الحية التي لها أولاد ، وبه نعلم أن الحد يورث عند  المالكية والشافعية ، إلا أنه عند المالكية لا يطلبه إلا الفروع والأصول ،  ويحد بطلب كل منهم ، وإن كان يوجد منهم من هو أقرب من طالب الحد ، وأنه عند  عدم الفروع والأصول يطالب به الإخوة والعصبة ، وكل ذلك يدل على أنهم ورثوا  ذلك الحق في الجملة عن المقذوف الميت ، وأن الشافعية يقولون : إنه ينقسم  بانقسام الميراث ، كما نقله عنهم صاحب المغني في كلامه المذكور ، وأن  الحنفية يقولون : إن الحد لا يورث ، وهو ظاهر المذهب الحنبلي ، وأن بعض أهل  العلم قال : لا يحد من قذف ميتة بحال . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (400)
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ* 
*صـ 459 إلى صـ 466*
*
**
 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر لي ، والله تعالى أعلم في  هذه المسألة : أن قذف الأم إن كان يستلزم نفي نسب ولدها فلها القيام حية ،  ولولدها القيام إذا لم تطالب هي ; لأنه مقذوف بقذفها ، خلافا لما في كلام  صاحب " المغني " ، وكذلك إن كانت ميتة فله القيام ، ويحد له القاذف ، وقول  صاحب " المغني " : تعتبر حصانته هو دون حصانتها هي لم يظهر له معنى; لأن  نفي نسب إنسان لا تشترط فيه حصانة المنفي نسبه ،   [ ص: 459 ] لأنا لو فرضنا أنها جاءت به من زنى ، فإنه هو لا ذنب له ، ولا يعتبر زانيا ، كما ترى . 

 والحاصل أن قذف الأم إن كان يستلزم قذف ولدها ، فالأظهر إقامة الحد على  القاذف بطلب الأم ، وبطلب الولد ، وإن كانت حية ; لأنه مقذوف وأحرى إن كانت  ميتة ، وإن كانت الأم لا ولد لها ، أو لها ولد لا يستلزم قذفها قذفه فهي  مسألة : هل يحد من قذف ميتا أو لا ؟ وقد  رأيت خلاف العلماء فيها ، ولكل واحد من القولين وجه من النظر ; لأن الظاهر  أن حرمة عرض الإنسان لا تسقط بالموت ، وهذا يقتضي حد من قذف ميتة ، ووجه  الثاني : أن الميتة لا يصح منها الطلب ، فلا يحد بدون طلب ; ولأن من مات لا  يتأذى بكلام القاذف ، وإن كان كذبا بل يفرح به ; لأنه يكون له فيه حسنات ،  وإن كان حقا ما رماه به ، فلا حاجة له بحده بعد موته ، لأنه لم يقل إلا  الحق وحده وهو صادق لا حاجة للميت فيه ، اهـ . 

 وأقربهما عندي أنه يعزر تعزيرا رادعا ولا يقام عليه الحد . 

 واعلم أن الحي إذا قذفه آخر بالزنا ، وهو يعلم في نفسه أن القاذف صادق ،  فقد قال بعض أهل العلم : إن له المطالبة بحده مع علمه بصدقه فيما رماه به ،  وهو مذهب مالك  ، ومن وافقه . 

 والأظهر عندي أنه إن كان يعلم أنما قذفه به حق أنه لا تنبغي له المطالبة  بحده ; لأنه يتسبب في إيذائه بضرب الحد ، وهو يعلم أنه محق فيما قال ،  والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وذكر غير واحد من أهل العلم أن من قذف أم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم    - أو قذفه هو - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن ذلك ردة ، وخروج من دين الإسلام ،  وهو ظاهر لا يخفى ، وأن حكمه القتل ، ولكنهم اختلفوا إذا تاب هل تقبل  توبته ؟ فذهبت جماعة من أهل العلم إلى أنه لا تقبل توبته ويقتل على كل حال .  وقال بعض أهل العلم : تقبل توبته إن تاب ، وهذا الأخير أقرب لكثرة النصوص  الدالة على قبول توبة من تاب ، ولو من أعظم أنواع الكفر ، والله تعالى أعلم  . 
المسألة الخامسة والعشرون : في حكم من قذف ولده   . 

 وقد اختلف أهل العلم في ذلك قال في " المغني " : وإذا قذف ولده وإن نزل لم  يجب الحد عليه ، سواء كان القاذف رجلا أو امرأة وبهذا قال عطاء  ، والحسن  ،  والشافعي  ، وإسحاق  ، وأصحاب الرأي . وقال مالك  ،  وعمر بن عبد العزيز  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وابن المنذر    : عليه الحد لعموم الآية ; ولأنه حد فلا تمنع من وجوبه قرابة الولادة كالزنى . 

 [ ص: 460 ] وأظهر القولين دليلا : أنه لا يحد الوالد لولده ; لعموم قوله : وبالوالدين إحسانا   [ 2 \ 83 ] ، وقوله : فلا تقل لهما أف    [ 7 \ 23 ] ، فلا ينبغي للولد أن يطلب حد والده للتشفي منه ، وقول  المالكية في هذه المسألة في غاية الإشكال ، لأنهم يقولون : إن الولد يمكن  من حد والده القاذف له وأنه يعد بحده له فاسقا بالعقوق ; كما قال خليل  في  " مختصره " : وله حد أبيه وفسق ، ومعلوم أن الفسق لا يكون إلا بارتكاب  كبيرة ، والشرع لا يمكن أحدا من ارتكاب كبيرة ; كما ترى مع أن الروايات عن مالك  نفسه ظاهرها عدم الحد وقاله غير واحد من أهل مذهبه . 
المسألة السادسة والعشرون : في حكم من قتل أو أصاب حدا خارج الحرم  ، ثم لجأ إلى الحرم  هل يستوفى منه الحق في الحرم  ، أو لا يستوفى منه حتى يخرج من الحرم  ؟ 

 اعلم أن هذه المسألة فيها للعلماء ثلاثة مذاهب : 

 الأول : أنه يستوفى منه الحق قصاصا كان أو حدا قتلا كان أو غيره . 

 الثاني : أنه لا يستوفى منه حد ولا قصاص ما دام في الحرم  ، سواء كان قتلا أو غيره . 

 الثالث : أنه يستوفى منه كل شيء من الحدود إلا القتل ، فإنه لا يقتل في الحرم  في حد كالرجم ، ولا في قصاص ، والخلاف في هذه المسألة مشهور عند أهل العلم . 

 قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وجملته أن من جنى جناية توجب قتلا خارج الحرم  ، ثم لجأ إليه لم يستوف منه فيه ، وهذا قول  ابن عباس  ، وعطاء  ،  وعبيد بن عمير  ،  والزهري  ، وإسحاق  ، ومجاهد  ،  والشعبي  ، وأبي حنيفة  وأصحابه . 

 وأما غير القتل من الحدود كلها والقصاص فيما دون النفس ، فعن أحمد  فيه روايتان : 

 إحداهما : لا يستوفى من الملتجئ إلى الحرم  فيه . 

 والثانية : يستوفى وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة    ; لأن المروي عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - النهي عن القتل لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام " : فلا يسفك فيها دم   " ، وحرمة النفس أعظم فلا يقاس غيرها عليها ، ولأن الحد بالجلد جرى مجرى التأديب ، فلم يمنع كتأديب السيد عبده والأولى ظاهر كلام الخرقي  ، وهي ظاهر المذهب . 

 قال أبو بكر    : هذه مسألة وجدتها مفردة لحنبل  عن عمه : أن الحدود كلها تقام في   [ ص: 461 ] الحرم  إلا القتل والعمل على أن كل جان دخل الحرم  لم يقم عليه حد جنايته ، حتى يخرج منه إلى أن قال : وقال مالك   والشافعي  وابن المنذر :  يستوفى منه فيه لعموم الأمر بجلد الزاني ، وقطع السارق ، واستيفاء القصاص من غير تخصيص بمكان دون مكان ، اهـ محل الغرض منه . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في " فتح الباري " : وقال أبو حنيفة    : لا يقتل في الحرم  ، حتى يخرج إلى الحل باختياره ولكن لا يجالس ولا يكلم ، ويوعظ ، ويذكر حتى يخرج ، وقال أبو يوسف    : يخرج مضطرا إلى الحل ، وفعله ابن الزبير    . 

 وروى  ابن أبي شيبة  من طريق  طاوس  عن  ابن عباس    : من أصاب حدا ثم دخل الحرم  لم يجالس ولم يبايع ، وعن مالك  ،  والشافعي    : يجوز إقامة الحد مطلقا فيها ; لأن العاصي هتك حرمة نفسه فأبطل ما جعل الله له من الأمن ، اهـ محل الغرض منه . 

 وقال الشوكاني  في " نيل الأوطار " مشيرا إلى إقامة الحدود واستيفاء القصاص في الحرم  ، وقد ذهب إلى ذلك مالك   والشافعي  وهو اختيار ابن المنذر  ،  ويؤيد ذلك عموم الأدلة القاضية باستيفاء الحدود في كل مكان وزمان ، وذهب  الجمهور من الصحابة والتابعين ومن بعدهم ، والحنفية ، وسائر أهل العراق   ، وأحمد  ومن وافقه من أهل الحديث والعترة : إلى أنه لا يحل لأحد أن يسفك بالحرم  دما ، ولا يقيم به حدا حتى يخرج منه من لجأ إليه ، اهـ محل الغرض منه . 

 وإذا عرفت من هذه النقول أقوال أهل العلم في هذه المسألة ، فهذه أدلتهم ومناقشتها ، أما الذين قالوا : يستوفى منه كل حد في الحرم  إن لجأ إليه كمالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وابن المنذر  ومن وافقهم ، فقد استدلوا بأدلة : 

 منها أن نصوص الكتاب والسنة الدالة على إقامة الحدود واستيفاء القصاص ،  ليس في شيء منها تخصيص مكان دون مكان ، ولا زمان دون زمان ، وظاهرها شمول الحرم  وغيره ، قالوا : والعمل بظواهر النصوص واجب ، ولا سيما إذا كثرت . 

 ومنها أن استيفاء القصاص وإقامة الحدود حق واجب بتشريع الله على لسان نبيه  - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وفعل الواجب الذي هو عين طاعة الله في الحرم  ليس فيه أي انتهاك لحرمة   [ ص: 462 ] الحرم    ; لأن أحق البلاد بأن يطاع فيها الله بامتثال أوامره هي حرمه ، وطاعة الله في حرمه ليس فيها انتهاك له كما ترى . 

 أما استدلال هؤلاء بما في الصحيحين بلفظ " إن الحرم  لا يعيذ عاصيا ولا فارا بدم ولا فارا بخزية ، فهو استدلال في غاية السقوط; لأن من ظن أنه حديث عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقط غلط غلطا فاحشا ; لأنه من كلام  عمرو بن سعيد المعروف بالأشدق  كما هو صريح في الصحيحين وغيرهما ، قال  البخاري    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثنا قتيبة  ، حدثنا الليث  ، عن  سعيد بن أبي سعيد المقبري  ، عن أبي شريح العدوي  أنه قال  لعمرو بن سعيد  وهو يبعث البعوث إلى مكة     : ائذن لي أيها الأمير أحدثك قولا قام به رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم  - في الغد من يوم الفتح ، فسمعته أذناي ووعاه قلبي ، وأبصرته عيناي حين  تكلم به أنه حمد الله وأثنى عليه ، ثم قال " : إن مكة  حرمها  الله ، ولم يحرمها الناس ، فلا يحل لامرئ يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن يسفك  بها دما ، ولا يعضد بها شجرة ، فإن أحد ترخص لقتال رسول الله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - فقولوا له : إن الله أذن لرسوله ولم يأذن لكم ، وإنما أذن لي  ساعة من نهار ، وقد عادت حرمتها اليوم كحرمتها بالأمس ، وليبلغ الشاهد  الغائب " ، فقيل لأبي شريح    : ما قال لك عمرو  ؟ قال : أنا أعلم بذلك منك يا أبا شريح  ، إن الحرم  لا يعيذ عاصيا إلى آخره ، وهذا صريح في أنه من كلام  عمرو بن سعيد الأشدق  يعارض به أبا شريح  لما ذكر له كلام النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ومعلوم أنه لا حجة البتة في كلام الأشدق  ، ولا سيما في حال معارضته به لحديث رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وإن كان كلامه لا يطابق الجواب عن الحديث الذي ذكره أبو شريح    - رضي الله عنه - وفي صحيح مسلم    - رحمه الله - مثل ما في  البخاري  من حديث أبي شريح  إسنادا ومتنا . 

 وإذا تقرر أن القائل : إن الحرم  لا يعيذ عاصيا إلى آخره ، هو الأشدق  علمت أنه لا دلالة فيه وكذلك احتجاجهم بما ثبت في الصحيح من أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمر بقتل ابن خطل  وهو متعلق بأستار الكعبة    ; لأن أمره بقتله وهو متعلق بأستار الكعبة  في نفس الوقت الذي أحل الله له فيه الحرم  ، وقد صرح النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن حرمتها عادت كما كانت ، ففعله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في وقت إحلال الحرم  له ساعة من نهار ، لا دليل فيه بعد انقضاء وقت الإحلال ورجوع الحرمة ، كما ترى . 

 وأما الذين منعوا القتل في الحرم  دون ما سواه من الحدود التي لا قتل فيها والقصاص   [ ص: 463 ] في غير النفس ، فقد احتجوا بأن الحديث الصحيح الذي هو حديث أبي شريح  المتفق عليه فيه " : فلا يحل لامرئ يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن يسفك بها دما    " الحديث ، قالوا : تصريحه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالنهي عن سفك الدم  دون غيره دليل على أنه ليس كغيره ، ولا يقاس غيره عليه ; لأن النفس أعظم  حرمة مما لا يستوجب القتل من حد أو قصاص في غير النفس ، فيبقى غير القتل  داخلا في عموم النصوص المقتضية له في كل مكان وزمان ، ويخرج خصوص القتل من  تلك العمومات بهذا الحديث الصحيح ، ويؤيده أن قوله " : دما " نكرة في سياق  النفي ، وهي من صيغ العموم ، فيشمل العموم المذكور إراقة الدم في قصاص أو  حد ، أو غير ذلك . 

 واستدلوا أيضا بقول  ابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - : لو وجدت قاتل عمر  في الحرم  ما هجته ، قال المجد  في المنتقى : حكاه أحمد  في رواية الأثرم    . 

 وأما الذين قالوا بأن الحرم  لا يستوفى فيه شيء من الحدود ، ولا من القصاص قتلا كان أو غيره ، فقد استدلوا بقوله تعالى : ومن دخله كان آمنا   [ 3 \ 97 ] ، قالوا : وجملة ومن دخله كان آمنا خبر أريد به الإنشاء فهو أمر عام ، يستوجب أمن من دخل الحرم  ، وعدم التعرض له بسوء ، وبعموم النصوص الدالة على تحريم الحرم    . 

 واستدلوا أيضا بآثار عن بعض الصحابة ، كما روي عن  ابن عباس  ، أنه قال في الذي يصيب حدا ، ثم يلجأ إلى الحرم    : يقام عليه الحد ، إذا خرج من الحرم  ، قال المجد في " المنتقى " : حكاه أحمد  في رواية الأثرم  ، وهذا ملخص أقوال أهل العلم وأدلتهم في هذه المسألة . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر والله تعالى أعلم أن أجرى  هذه الأقوال على القياس قول من قال : يستوفى من اللاجئ إلى الحرم  كل  حق وجب عليه شرعا ، قتلا كان أو غيره ; لأن إقامة الحدود واستيفاء القصاص  مما أوجبه الله ، وفعل ذلك طاعة ، وتقرب إليه وليس في طاعة الله وامتثال  أمره انتهاك لحرمة حرمه ، وأجراها على الأصول ، وهو أولاها ، هو الجمع بين  الأدلة ، وذلك بقول من قال : يضيق على الجاني اللاجئ إلى الحرم  ، فلا يباع له ، ولا يشترى منه ، ولا يجالس ، ولا يكلم حتى يضطر إلى الخروج ، فيستوفى منه حق الله إذا خرج من الحرم    ; لأن هذا القول جامع بين النصوص ، فقد جمع بين استيفاء الحق ، وكون ذلك ليس في الحرم  ، وفي هذا خروج من الخلاف ،   [ ص: 464 ] والعلم عند الله تعالى ، ولنكتف بما ذكرنا من أحكام هذه الآية .
قوله تعالى : ويدرأ عنها العذاب أن تشهد أربع شهادات بالله إنه لمن الكاذبين قوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ويدرأ عنها العذاب أن تشهد أربع شهادات بالله الآية  ، معنى : ويدرأ : يدفع ، والمراد بالعذاب هنا : الحد ، والمصدر المنسبك من  أن وصلتها في قوله : العذاب أن تشهد فاعل يدرأ ، أي : يدفع عنها الحد  شهادتها أربع شهادات . 

 والدليل على أن المراد بالعذاب في قوله : ويدرأ عنها العذاب الحد من أوجه : 

 الأول : منها سياق الآية ، فهو يدل على أن العذاب الذي تدرؤه عنها شهاداتها هو الحد . 

 والثاني : أنه أطلق اسم العذاب في مواضع أخر ، على الحد مع دلالة السياق  فيها على أن المراد بالعذاب فيها الحد ; كقوله تعالى في هذه السورة الكريمة  : الزانية  والزاني فاجلدوا كل واحد منهما مائة جلدة ولا تأخذكم بهما رأفة في دين  الله إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر وليشهد عذابهما طائفة من المؤمنين   [ 24 \ 2 ] ، فقوله : وليشهد عذابهما أي : حدهما بلا نزاع ، وذلك قوله تعالى في الإماء : فعليهن نصف ما على المحصنات من العذاب   [ 4 \ 25 ] ، أي : نصف ما على الحرائر من الجلد . 

 وهذه الآية تدل على أن الزوج إذا رمى زوجته وشهد شهاداته الخمس المبينة في  الآية أن المرأة يتوجه عليها الحد بشهاداته ، وأن ذلك الحد المتوجه إليها  بشهادات الزوج تدفعه عنها شهاداتها هي الموضحة في الآية . 

 ومفهوم مخالفة الآية يدل على أنها لو نكلت عن شهاداتها ، لزمها الحد بسبب  نكولها مع شهادات الزوج ، وهذا هو الظاهر الذي لا ينبغي العدول عنه ،  فشهادات الزوج القاذف تدرأ عنه هو حد القذف ، وتوجه إليها هي حد الزنى ،  وتدفعه عنها شهاداتها . 

 وظاهر القرآن أيضا أنه لو قذف زوجته ، وامتنع من اللعان أنه يحد حد القذف ،  فكل من امتنع من الزوجين من الشهادات الخمس وجب عليه الحد ، وهذا هو  الظاهر من الآيات   [ ص: 465 ] القرآنية; لأن الزوج القاذف داخل في عموم قوله تعالى : والذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة   [ 24 \ 4 ] ; ولكن الله بين خروج الزوج من هذا العموم بشهاداته ، حيث قال : والذين  يرمون أزواجهم ولم يكن لهم شهداء إلا أنفسهم فشهادة أحدهم أربع شهادات  بالله إنه لمن الصادقين والخامسة أن لعنة الله عليه إن كان من الكاذبين    [ 24 \ 6 - 7 ] ، فلم يجعل له مخرجا من جلد ثمانين ، وعدم قبول الشهادة ،  والحكم بالفسق إلا بشهاداته التي قامت له مقام البينة المبرئة له من الحد ،  فإن نكل عن شهاداته فالظاهر وجوب الحد عليه ; لأنه لم تدرأ عنه أربعة عدول  يشهدون بصدقه ، ولا شهادات تنوب عن الشهود ، فتعين أنه يحد لأنه قاذف ،  ولم يأت بما يدفع عنه حد القذف ، وكذلك الزوجة إذا نكلت عن أيمانها فعليها  الحد ; لأن الله نص على أن الذي يدرأ عنها الحد هو شهاداتها في قوله تعالى :  ويدرأ عنها العذاب الآية ، وممن قال إن الزوج يلزمه الحد إن نكل عن الشهادات الأئمة الثلاثة ، خلافا لأبي حنيفة  القائل  بأنه يحبس حتى يلاعن ، أو يكذب نفسه ، فيقام عليه حد القذف ، ومن قال  بأنها إن شهد هو ، ونكلت هي أنها تحد بشهاداته ونكولها : مالك  ،  والشافعي  ،  والشعبي  ، ومكحول  ، وأبو عبيد  ،  وأبو ثور    ; كما نقله عنهم صاحب " المغني " . 

 وهذا القول أصوب عندنا ; لأنه ظاهر قوله : ويدرأ عنها العذاب أن تشهد أربع شهادات بالله الآية ، ولا ينبغي العدول عن ظاهر القرآن إلا لدليل يجب الرجوع إليه من كتاب أو سنة ، وقال أبو حنيفة  ، وأحمد    : لا حد عليها بنكولها عن الشهادات ، وتحبس أيضا حتى تلاعن أو تقر فيقام عليها الحد . 

 قال في " المغني " : وبهذا قال الحسن  ،  والأوزاعي  ، وأصحاب الرأي ، وروي ذلك عن الحارث العكلي  ،  وعطاء الخراساني  ،  واحتج أهل هذا القول بحجج يرجع جميعها إلى أن المانع من حدها أن زناها لم  يتحقق ثبوته ; لأن شهادات الزوج ونكولها هي لا يتحقق بواحد منهما ، ولا  بهما مجتمعين ثبوت الزنى عليها . 

 وقول  الشافعي  ومالك  ومن  وافقهما في هذه المسألة أظهر عندنا ; لأن مسألة اللعان أصل مستقل لا يدخله  القياس على غيره ، فلا يعدل فيه عن ظاهر النص إلى القياس على مسألة أخرى ،  والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
[ ص: 466 ] مسائل تتعلق بهذه الآية الكريمة 

 المسألة الأولى : اعلم أن اللعان لا يلزم بين الزوجين ، إلا بقذف الرجل زوجته قذفا يوجب عليه الحد لو  قاله لغير زوجة كرميها بالزنى ، ونفي ولدها عنه ، وقول الجمهور هنا : إنه  يكفي في وجوب اللعان قذفها بالزنى من غير اشتراط أن يقول : رأيت بعيني ،  أظهر عندي مما روي عن مالك  من أنه لا يلزم اللعان ، حتى يصرح برؤية العين ; لأن القذف بالزنى كاف دون التصريح برؤية العين . 

 وقول الملاعن في زمنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : رأت عيني وسمعت أذني ،  لا يدل على أنه لو اقتصر على أنها زنت أن ذلك لا يكفي ، دون اشتراط رؤية  العين ، وسماع الأذن كما لا يخفى ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*** بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (401)
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ* 
*صـ 467 إلى صـ 474*
*

*
*المسألة الثانية : اعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في شهادات اللعان المذكورة في قوله : فشهادة أحدهم أربع شهادات بالله    [ 24 \ 6 ] إلى آخر الآيات ، هل هي شهادات أو أيمان على أربعة أقوال : 

 الأول : أنها شهادات ; لأن الله سماها في الآية شهادات . 

 والثاني : أنها أيمان . 

 والثالث : أنها أيمان مؤكدة بلفظ الشهادة . 

 والرابع : عكسه ، وينبني على الخلاف في ذلك أن من قال : إنها شهادات لا   يصح عنده اللعان ، إلا ممن تجوز شهادته ، فيشترط في الملاعن والملاعنة   العدالة وغيرها من شروط قبول الشهادة ، ومن قال : إنها أيمان صح عنده   اللعان من كل زوجين ، ولو كانا لا تصح شهادتهما لفسق أو غيره من مسقطات   قبول الشهادة ، وينبني على الخلاف المذكور ما لو شهد مع الزوج ثلاثة عدول ،   فعلى أنها شهادة يكون الزوج رابع الشهود ، فيجب عليها حد الزنى ، وعلى   أنها أيمان يحد الثلاثة ويلاعن الزوج ، وقيل : لا يحدون ، وممن قال : بأنها   شهادات وأن اللعان لا يصح إلا ممن تقبل شهادته ، وأنها تحد بشهادة  الثلاثة  مع الزوج أبو حنيفة    - رحمه الله - ومن تبعه ، والأكثرون على أنها أيمان مؤكدة بلفظ الشهادة . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أظهر الأقوال عندي : أنها أيمان   مؤكدة بالشهادة ، وأن لفظ الشهادة ربما أطلق في القرآن ، مرادا بها اليمين ،   مع دلالة القرائن على ذلك ، وإنما استظهرنا أنها أيمان لأمور : 

 الأول : التصريح في الآية بصيغة اليمين في قوله : فشهادة أحدهم أربع شهادات بالله   [ ص:  467 ] لأن  لفظة بالله يمين فدل قوله : بالله على أن المراد بالشهادة  اليمين للتصريح  بنص اليمين ، فقوله : أشهد بالله في معنى : أقسم بالله . 

 الثاني : أن القرآن جاء فيه إطلاق الشهادة وإرادة اليمين في قوله : فيقسمان بالله لشهادتنا أحق من شهادتهما    [ 5 \ 107 ] ، ثم بين أن المراد بتلك الشهادة اليمين في قوله : ذلك أدنى أن يأتوا بالشهادة على وجهها أو يخافوا أن ترد أيمان بعد أيمانهم    [ 5 \ 108 ] ، فقوله : أو يخافوا أن ترد أيمان بعد أيمانهم  دليل على أن المراد بلفظ الشهادة في الآية اليمين ، وهو واضح كما ترى . 

 وقال القرطبي    : ومنه قوله تعالى : إذا جاءك المنافقون قالوا نشهد إنك لرسول الله  الآية [ 63 \ 1 ] ; لأن قوله تعالى : اتخذوا أيمانهم جنة      [ 63 \ 2 ] ، يدل على أن المراد بشهادتهم الأيمان ، هكذا قال ، ولا   يتعين عندي ما ذكره من الاستدلال بهذه الآية ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 الثالث : ما قاله ابن العربي  ،  قال :  والفيصل أنها يمين لا شهادة أن الزوج يحلف لنفسه في إثبات دعواه  وتخليصه  من العذاب ، وكيف يجوز لأحد أن يدعي في الشريعة أن شاهدا يشهد  لنفسه بما  يوجب حكما على غيره هذا بعيد في الأصل ، معدوم في النظر ، اهـ  منه بواسطة  نقل القرطبي    . 

 وحاصل استدلاله هذا : أن استقراء الشريعة استقراء تاما يدل على أنه لم   يوجد فيها شهادة إنسان لنفسه بما يوجب حكما على غيره ، وهو استدلال قوي ;   لأن المقرر في الأصول أن الاستقراء التام حجة ; كما أوضحناه مرارا ، ودعوى   الحنفية ومن وافقهم أن الزوج غير متهم لا يسوغ شهادته لنفسه ; لإطلاق  ظواهر  النصوص في عدم قبول شهادة الإنسان لنفسه مطلقا . 

 الرابع : ما جاء في بعض روايات حديث اللعان أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال لما جاءت الملاعنة بالولد شبيها بالذي رميت به " : لولا الأيمان لكان لي ولها شأن " ، عند أحمد  وأبي داود  ، وقد سمى - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذه الرواية شهادات اللعان أيمانا ، وفي إسناد الرواية المذكورة  عباد بن منصور  ، تكلم فيه غير واحد ، ويقال : إنه كان قدريا إلى غير ذلك من أدلتهم . 

 وأما الذين قالوا : إنها شهادات لا أيمان ، فاحتجوا بأن الله سماها شهادات في قوله :   [ ص: 468 ] ولم يكن لهم شهداء إلا أنفسهم  وفي قوله : فشهادة أحدهم أربع شهادات  الآية ، وقوله : ويدرأ عنها العذاب أن تشهد أربع شهادات  الآية ، واستدلوا أيضا بحديث " : أربعة لا لعان بينهم وبين أزواجهم : اليهودية والنصرانية تحت المسلم ، والمملوكة تحت الحر ، والحرة تحت المملوك   " ، اهـ ، قالوا : إنما منع لعان اليهودية  والنصرانية  والعبد والأمة ؛ لأنهم ليسوا ممن تقبل شهادتهم ، ولو كانت شهادات اللعان أيمانا لصح لعانهم ; لأنهم ممن تقبل يمينه ، وقال الزيلعي  في " نصب الراية " ، في الحديث المذكور : قلت : أخرجه  ابن ماجه  في سننه عن ابن عطاء  ، عن أبيه  عطاء الخراساني  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال " : أربع   من النساء لا ملاعنة بينهن وبين أزواجهن : النصرانية تحت المسلم ،   واليهودية تحت المسلم ، والمملوكة تحت الحر ، والحرة تحت المملوك   " ، انتهى . 

 وأخرجه  الدارقطني  في سننه ، عن  عثمان بن عبد الرحمن الوقاصي  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  به ، وقال : عن جده  عبد الله بن عمرو  مرفوعا " : أربعة   ليس بينهم لعان : ليس بين الحر والأمة لعان ، وليس بين العبد والحرة لعان  ،  وليس بين المسلم واليهودية لعان ، وليس بين المسلم والنصرانية لعان   " ، انتهى ، وقال  الدارقطني    : والوقاصي  متروك الحديث ، ثم أخرجه عن عثمان بن عطاء الخراساني  ، عن أبيه ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  به ، قال : وعثمان بن عطاء الخراساني  ضعيف الحديث جدا ، وتابعه  يزيد بن زريع  عن عطاء  وهو ضعيف أيضا ، وروي عن  الأوزاعي  ،  وابن جريج  وهما إمامان ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده قوله ، ولم يرفعاه ، ثم أخرجه كذلك موقوفا ، ثم أخرجه عن عمار بن مطر  ، ثنا حماد بن عمرو  ، عن زيد بن رفيع  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعث عتاب بن أسيد    " : ألا لعان بين أربع   " فذكر نحوه ، قال : وعمار بن مطر  ، وحماد بن عمرو  ، وزيد بن رفيع  ضعفاء ، انتهى ، وقال البيهقي  في " المعرفة " : هذا حديث رواه عثمان بن عطاء  ،  ويزيد بن زريع الرملي  ، عن  عطاء الخراساني  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : أربعة لا ملاعنة بينهم : النصرانية تحت المسلم   " إلى آخره ، قال :  وعطاء الخراساني  معروف بكثرة الغلط ، وابنه عثمان   وابن زريع  ضعيفان ، ورواه  عثمان بن عبد الرحمن الوقاصي  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  به ، وهو متروك الحديث ضعفه  يحيى بن معين  وغيره من الأئمة ، ورواه عمار بن مطر  ، عن حماد بن عمرو  ، عن زيد بن رفيع  ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، وعمار بن مطر  ، وحماد بن عمرو  ، وزيد بن رفيع  ضعفاء .   [ ص: 469 ] وروي عن  ابن جريج   والأوزاعي  ، وهما إمامان ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده موقوفا ، وفي ثبوته موقوفا أيضا نظر ، فإن راويه عن  ابن جريج   والأوزاعي  عمرو بن هارون  ، وليس بالقوي ، ورواه يحيى بن أبي أنيسة  أيضا ، عن  عمرو بن شعيب  به موقوفا ، وهو متروك ، ونحن إنما نحتج بروايات  عمرو بن شعيب  عن أبيه عن جده ، إذا كان الراوي عنه ثقة وانضم إليه ما يؤكده ، ولم نجد لهذا الحديث طريقا صحيحا إلى عمرو  ، والله أعلم ، انتهى كلامه ، انتهى كلام صاحب " نصب الراية " . 

 وقال صاحب " الجوهر النقي " : إن الحديث المذكور جيد الإسناد ، ولو فرضنا   جودة إسناده كما ذكره لم يلزم من ذلك أن شهادات اللعان شهادات لا أيمان ;   لاحتمال كون عدم الملاعنة من بين من ذكر في الحديث لعدم المكافأة . 

 والأظهر عندنا أنها أيمان أكدت بلفظ الشهادة ، للأدلة التي ذكرنا ، وهو قول أكثر أهل العلم ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
المسألة الثالثة : اعلم أنه لا يجوز في اللعان ، الاعتماد على إتيان المرأة بالولد أسود ، وإن كانت بيضاء وزوجها أبيض     ; لقصة الرجل الذي ولدت امرأته غلاما أسود ، وأخبر النبي - صلى الله  عليه  وسلم - كأنه يعرض بنفي الولد الأسود باللعان ، فقال له النبي - صلى  الله  عليه وسلم - " : هل  لك من إبل " ؟ قال : نعم ،  قال " : ما ألوانها " ؟ قال : حمر ، قال " : هل  فيها من أورق " ؟ قال :  إن فيها لورقا ، قال " : ومن أين جاءتها الورقة " ؟  قال : لعل عرقا نزعها ،  قال " : وهذا الغلام الأسود لعل عرقا نزعه " ،  والقصة مشهورة  ثابتة في الصحيحين ، وقد قدمناها مرارا ، وفيها الدلالة على  أن سواد الولد  لا يجوز أن يكون مستندا للرجل في اللعان ، كما ترى .
المسألة الرابعة : اعلم أن التحقيق أن من قذف امرأة بالزنى قبل أن يتزوجها ثم تزوجها أنه   إن لم يأت بأربعة شهداء على زناها أنه يجلد حد القذف ، ولا يقبل منه   اللعان ; لأنها وقت القذف أجنبية محصنة داخلة في عموم قوله تعالى : والذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة  الآية [ 24 \ 4 ] ، والزواج الواقع بعد ذلك لا يغير الحكم الثابت قبله ، فما يروى عن الإمام أبي حنيفة      - رحمه الله - من أنه إن قذفها قبل الزواج ، ثم تزوجها بعد القذف أنهما   يلتعنان ، خلاف الظاهر عندنا من نص الآية الكريمة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى  .
المسألة الخامسة : اعلم أن التحقيق أن الزوج إن قذف زوجته وأمها بالزنا ، ولم يأت   [ ص: 470 ] بالبينة أنه يحد للأم حد القذف ; لأنه قذفها بالزنى وهي محصنة غير زوجة ، فهي داخلة في عموم قوله تعالى : والذين يرمون المحصنات  الآية ، وأما البنت فإنه يلاعنها ; لأنه قذفها ، وهي زوجة له ، فتدخل في عموم قوله تعالى : والذين يرمون أزواجهم ولم يكن لهم شهداء إلا أنفسهم فشهادة أحدهم أربع شهادات بالله إنه لمن الصادقين  إلى آخر آيات اللعان . 

 وبما ذكرنا تعلم أن قول بعض الأئمة : إنه إن حد للأم سقط حد البنت ، وإن   لاعن البنت لم يسقط حد الأم ، أنه خلاف التحقيق الذي دلت عليه آيات القرآن ،   وقد قال ابن العربي  في  القول المذكور :  وهذا باطل جدا ، فإنه خصص عموم الآية في البنت وهي زوجة  بحد الأم من غير  أثر ولا أصل قاسه عليه ، اهـ ، وهو ظاهر . 
المسألة السادسة : اعلم أن الذي يظهر لنا أنه الصواب : أن من قذف زوجته بالزنى ، ثم زنت قبل لعانه لها أنه   لا حد عليه ولا لعان ; لأنه تبين بزناها قبل اللعان أنها غير محصنة ، ولا   لعان في قذف غير المحصنة ، كما قدمنا أنه إن قذف أجنبية بالزنى ، ثم زنت   قبل أن يقام عليه الحد أن الظاهر لنا سقوط الحد ; لأنه قد تبين بزناها  أنها  غير محصنة قبل استيفاء الحد ، فلا يحد بقذف من ظهر أنها غير محصنة ،   وذكرنا الخلاف في ذلك . 

 وحجة من قال : يحد إن كانت أجنبية ويلاعن إن كانت زوجة أن الحد واللعان قد   وجبا وقت القذف فلا يسقطان بالزنى الطارئ ، وبينا أن الأظهر سقوط الحد   واللعان ، لتبين عدم الإحصان قبل الحد وقبل اللعان ، والعلم عند الله تعالى   .
المسألة السابعة : اعلم أن من رمى زوجته الكبيرة التي لا تحمل لكبر   سنها أنهما يلتعنان هو لدفع الحد ، وهي لدرء العذاب ، وأما إن رمى زوجته   الصغيرة التي لا تحمل لصغرها ، فقد قدمنا خلاف العلماء : هل يلزمه حد  القذف  إن كانت صغيرة تطيق الوطء ، ولم تبلغ ؟ فعلى أنه يلزمه الحد يجب  عليه أن  يلتعن لدفع الحد ، وأما على القول : بأنه لا حد في قذف الصغيرة  مطلقا فلا  لعان عليه في قذفها ، وقد قدمنا الأظهر عندنا في ذلك ، والعلم  عند الله  تعالى .
المسألة الثامنة : اعلم أنه إن نفى حمل زوجته فقد اختلف أهل العلم ، هل له أن يلاعنها ، وهي حامل لنفي ما في بطنها ، أو لا يجوز له اللعان حتى تضع الولد ؟ فذهب جمهور أهل العلم : إلى أنه يلاعنها وهي حامل وينتفي عنه حملها باللعان ، وقال ابن حجر   [ ص: 471 ] في " الفتح " ، بعد أن ساق أحاديث اللعان ، وفيه أن الحامل تلاعن قبل الوضع ; لقوله في الحديث " : انظروا فإن جاءت   " إلخ ، كما تقدم في حديث سهل  ، وفي حديث  ابن عباس  ، وعند مسلم  من حديث  ابن مسعود  ، فجاء ، يعني الرجل هو وامرأته فتلاعنا ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : لعلها أن تجيء به أسود جعدا   " ، فجاءت به أسود جعدا ، وبه قال الجمهور ، خلافا لمن أبى ذلك من أهل الرأي معتلا بأن الحمل لا يعلم ; لأنه قد يكون نفخة . 

 وحجة الجمهور : أن اللعان شرع لدفع حد القذف عن الرجل ، ودفع حد الرجم عن   المرأة ، فلا فرق بين أن تكون حاملا أو حائلا ، ولذلك شرع اللعان مع  الآيسة  . 

 وقد اختلف في الصغيرة ، والجمهور على أن الرجل إذا قذفها فله أن يلتعن لدفع حد القذف عنه دونها ، انتهى محل الغرض من كلام ابن حجر    . 

 وقد قدمنا أن التعان قاذف الصغيرة مبني على أنه يحد لقذفها ، وقد قدمنا   كلام أهل العلم واختلافهم في حد قاذف الصغيرة المطيقة للوطء ، وذكرنا ما   يظهر لنا رجحانه من ذلك . 

 وأما الذين قالوا : لا تلاعن الحامل حتى تضع ولدها ، فقد استدلوا بأمرين : 

 الأول : أن الحمل لا يتيقن وجوده قبل الوضع ; لأنه قد يكون انتفاخا وقد يكون ريحا . 

 والثاني : هو ما جاء في بعض الروايات في أحاديث اللعان ، مما يدل على أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أخر لعان الحامل حتى وضعت . ففي  البخاري  من حديث  ابن عباس  ، ما نصه : فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : اللهم بين " ، فوضعت شبيها بالرجل الذي ذكر زوجها أنه وجده عندها فلاعن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بينهما ، الحديث   . قالوا : فترتيبه فلاعن بالفاء على قوله : فوضعت شبيها بالرجل ، إلخ .   دليل على أن اللعان كان بعد الوضع كما هو مدلول الفاء ، وأجيب من قبل   الجمهور عن هذه الرواية بما ذكر ابن حجر  في " فتح الباري " ، فإنه قال في كلامه على الرواية المذكورة : ظاهره أن الملاعنة تأخرت إلى وضع المرأة لكن أوضحت أن رواية  ابن عباس  هذه هي في القصة في حديث  سهل بن سعد  ، وتقدم قبل من حديث سهل  أن   اللعان وقع بينهما قبل أن تضع ، فعلى هذا تكون الفاء في قوله : فلاعن   معقبة لقوله فأخبره بالذي وجد عليه امرأته ، وهذه الجملة التي ذكر ابن حجر  أن جملة " فلاعن " معطوفة عليها مذكورة   [ ص: 472 ] في حديث  ابن عباس  الذي ذكرنا محل الغرض منه . 

 والذي يظهر لنا أن الحامل تلاعن قبل الوضع لتصريح الأحاديث الصحيحة بذلك ، ولما ذكره ابن حجر  في كلامه الذي نقلناه آنفا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة التاسعة : اعلم أن أظهر أقوال أهل العلم عندي فيمن طلق امرأته ثم قذفها بعد الطلاق ،   أنه إن كان قذفه لها بنفي حمل لم يعلم به إلا بعد الطلاق ، أنه يلاعنها   لنفي ذلك الحمل عنه ، وإن كانت بائنا ، وأنه إن قذفها بالزنى بعد الطلاق حد   ، ولم يلاعن لأن تأخيره القذف واللعان إلى زمن بعد الطلاق دليل على أنه   قاذف ، والأظهر ولو كان الطلاق رجعيا ، ولم تنقض العدة ، وإن كانت الرجعية   في حكم الزوجة ; لأن طلاقه إياها قبل القذف دليل على أنه لا يريد اللعان   ويجلد ، وهو قول  ابن عباس  ، وقيل : يلاعن الرجعية قبل انقضاء العدة ، لأنها في حكم الزوجة ، وهو مذهب أحمد  المشهور ، ورواية أبي طالب  عنه ، وبه قال  ابن عمر  ، وجابر  ، وزيد  ، والنخعي  ،  والزهري  ،  والشافعي  ، وإسحاق  ، وأبو عبيد  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وأصحاب الرأي وله وجه من النظر ، والله أعلم . 

 وقال القرطبي    : لا  ملاعنة بين الرجل  وزوجته بعد انقضاء العدة إلا في مسألة واحدة ، وهي أن  يكون الرجل غائبا  فتأتي امرأته بولد في مغيبه ، وهو لا يعلم فيطلقها فتنقضي  عدتها ثم يقدم  فينفيه ، فله أن يلاعنها هنا بعد العدة ، وكذلك لو قدم بعد  وفاتها ونفى  الولد لاعن لنفسه وهي ميتة بعد مدة من العدة ويرثها ; لأنها  ماتت قبل وقوع  الفرقة بينهما ، اهـ منه ، ولا نص فيه ، وله وجه من النظر . 

 وقال القرطبي  أيضا : إذا قذفها بعد الطلاق نظرت ، فإن كان هناك نسب يريد أن ينفيه ، أو حمل يريد أن يتبرأ منه لاعن ، وإلا لم يلاعن ، وقال  عثمان البتي    : لا يلاعن بحال ، وقال أبو حنيفة      : لا يلاعن في الوجهين ; لأنها ليست بزوجة ، وهذا ينتقض عليه بالقذف قبل   الزوجية كما ذكرناه آنفا بل هذا أولى ; لأن النكاح قد تقدم ، وهو يريد   الانتفاء من النسب ، وتبرئته من ولد يلحق به ، فلا بد من اللعان ، وإذا لم   يكن هناك حمل يرجى ، ولا نسب يخاف تعلقه لم يكن للعان فائدة فلم يحكم به ،   وكان قذفا مطلقا داخلا تحت عموم قوله تعالى : والذين يرمون المحصنات  الآية ، فوجب عليه الحد ، وبطل ما قاله  البتي  لظهور فساده ، انتهى كلام القرطبي    . 

 وقد قدمنا أن القول بلعان الرجعية قبل انقضاء العدة له وجه من النظر; لأنها في حكم   [ ص:  473 ] الزوجة  ، وذكرنا ما يظهر لنا أنه أظهر الأقوال في ذلك ، وأقوال  العلماء ، وفائدة  لعانه أن يدفع عنه حد القذف ، وكون الرجعية كالزوجة قبل  انقضاء العدة  فيتوارثان ، ولا يجوز له تزوج أختها ، قبل انقضاء العدة ،  ولا تزويج رابعة  غيرها ; لأنها تكون كالخامسة نظرا إلى أن الرجعية كالزوجة  ، يقتضي أن يقول  بلعان الرجعية قبل انقضاء العدة له وجه من النظر ، وقد  رأيت كثرة من قال به  من أهل العلم ، ووجه القول بعدمه أنه لما طلقها عالما  بزناها في زعمه ، دل  ذلك على أنه تارك للعان ، وينبني على الخلاف المذكور  ، ما لو ادعى أنها  زنت بعد الطلاق الرجعي ، وقبل انقضاء العدة ، هل يحكم  عليه بأنه قاذف ;  لأنه رماها بزنى واقع بعد الفراق أو له أن يلاعنها لنفي  الحد عنه بناء على  أن الرجعية في حكم الزوجة . 

 أما إن قذفها قبل أن يطلقها ثم طلقها بعد القذف ، فالأظهر أن له لعانها مطلقا ، ولو كان الطلاق بائنا ; لأن القذف وقع وهي زوجة غير مطلقة ، وروي ذلك عن  ابن عباس  ، وبه قال الحسن  ،  والقاسم بن محمد  ، ومكحول  ، ومالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأبو عبيد  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وابن المنذر  ، وقال الحارث العكلي  ،  وجابر بن زيد  ، وقتادة  والحكم    : يجلد ، وقال  حماد بن أبي سليمان  وأصحاب الرأي : لا حد ولا لعان ; لأن اللعان إنما يكون بين الزوجين وليس هذان بزوجين ، ولا يحد ; لأنه لم يقذف أجنبية .
المسألة العاشرة : اعلم أن أظهر أقوال أهل العلم عندي فيمن ظهر بامرأته حمل ، وهو قائل إنه ليس منه إذا   سكت عن نفي ذلك الحمل حتى وضعته ، ثم قال : إنه إنما سكت عن نفيه مدة   الحمل رجاء أن يكون ريحا أو انتفاخا فينفش أو يسقط ميتا ، فيستريح بذلك من   اللعان أنه يمكن من نفيه بلعان بعد الوضع ; لأن العذر الذي أبدى وجيه جدير   بالقبول ، فإن بادر بنفيه فورا عند وضعه ، فلا ينبغي أن يختلف في أن له  أن  ينفيه بلعان ، وإن سكت عن نفيه بعد الوضع ، ثم أراد أن ينفيه بعد  السكوت ،  فهل له ذلك أو ليس له ؟ لأن سكوته بعد الوضع يعد رضى منه بالولد ،  فلا يمكن  من اللعان بعده . 

 لم أعلم في هذه المسألة نصا من كتاب ، ولا سنة ، والعلماء مختلفون فيه ، قال القرطبي    : قد اختلف في ذلك ونحن نقول : إذا لم يكن له عذر في سكوته حتى مضت ثلاثة أيام ، فهو راض به وليس له نفيه ، وبهذا قال  الشافعي  ، وقال أيضا : متى أمكنه نفيه على ما جرت به العادة من تمكنه من الحاكم ، فلم يفعل لم يكن له نفيه من بعد ذلك ، وقال أبو حنيفة    : لا أعتبر مدة ، وقال أبو يوسف  ، ومحمد    : يعتبر فيه أربعون يوما مدة النفاس ، قال   [ ص: 474 ] ابن القصار      : والدليل لقولنا هو أن نفي ولده محرم عليه واستلحاق ولد ليس منه محرم   عليه ، فلا بد أن يوسع عليه لكي ينظر فيه ، ويفكر هل يجوز له نفيه أو لا ؟   وإنما جعلنا الحد ثلاثة ; لأنه أول حد الكثرة ، وآخر حد القلة ، وقد جعلت   ثلاثة أيام يختبر فيها حال المصراة ، وكذلك ينبغي أن يكون هنا . 

 وأما أبو يوسف  ومحمد  فليس   اعتبارهما بأولى من اعتبار مدة الولادة والرضاع ، إذ لا شاهد لهما في   الشريعة ، وقد ذكرنا نحن شاهدا في الشريعة من مدة المصراة ، انتهى كلام القرطبي  ، ولا يخفى ضعف ما استدل به ابن القصار  من علماء المالكية للتحديد بثلاثة . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : هذه المسألة مبنية على الاختلاف في   قاعدة أصولية ، وهي : هل ينزل السكوت منزلة الإقرار أو لا ؟ وقد أشار إلى   ذلك صاحب " مراقي السعود " ، بقوله : 


**وجعل من سكت مثل من أقر فيه خلاف بينهم قد اشتهر     فالاحتجاج بالسكوتي نمى 
تفريعه عليه من تقدما     وهو بفقد السخط والضد حري 
مع مضي مهلة للنظر* 
*

 فمن قال : إن السكوت لا يعد رضى ، قال : لأن الساكت قد يسكت عن الإنكار مع   أنه غير راض ، ومن قال : إنه يعد رضى ، قال : لأن سكوته قرينة دالة على   رضاه واستأنسوا بقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في البكر " : إذنها صماتها " ،   وبعضهم يقول : تخصيص البكر بذلك ، يدل على أن غيرها ليس كذلك ، والخلاف  في  هذه المسألة معروف في فروع الأئمة وأصولهم ، ومن تتبع فروعهم وجدهم في  بعض  الصور يجعلون السكوت كالرضى ، كالسكوت عن اللعان زمنا بعد العلم  بموجبه ،  وكالسكوت عن القيام بالشفعة ونحو ذلك ، ويكثر في فروع مذهب مالك  جعل السكوت كالرضى . 

 ومن أمثلة ذلك ما قاله ابن عاصم  في رجزه في أحكام القضاء في مذهب مالك    : 


**وحاضر لواهب من ماله     ولم يغير ما رأى من حاله 
الحكم منعه القيام بانقضا     مجلسه إذ صمته عين الرضى 
**

 ولكل واحد من القولين وجه من النظر . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (402)
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ* 
*صـ 475 إلى صـ 482*
*

*
*
 والذي يظهر لنا في مسألة السكوت عن اللعان أنه إن سكت زمنا يغلب على الظن فيه   [ ص: 475 ] عادة أنه لا يسكت فيه إلا راض عد رضى ، وإلا فلا ; لأن العرف محكم ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة الحادية عشرة : اعلم أنه إن كان النكاح فاسدا ، وقذفها زوجها بالزنى إن   كان لنفي نسب يلحق به في ذلك النكاح الفاسد ، فلا ينبغي أن يختلف في أنه   يلاعن لنفي النسب عنه ، وإن كان النكاح الفاسد يلحق فيه الولد ولكنه قذفها   بالزنى ، وأراد اللعان لنفي الحد عنه ، فالأظهر أن له ذلك ; لأنها لما  صارت  يلحق به ولدها صارت في حكم الفراش ، قاله مالك  في " المدونة " . 

 وقال القرطبي    : يلاعن في النكاح الفاسد زوجته ، لأنها صارت فراشا ويلحق النسب فيه مجرى اللعان فيه ، اهـ منه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر لي أن النكاح الفاسد إن   كان مجمعا على فساده ولا يلحق الولد فيه أن الزوج القاذف فيه لا يمكن من   اللعان ، بل يحد حد القذف إن لم يأت بأربعة شهداء ، وهذا ظاهر لا يخفى ،   والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة الثانية عشرة : اعلم أن أظهر أقوال أهل العلم عندي في الذي يقذف زوجته الحامل بالزنى ، ثم يأتي بأربعة شهداء على زناها أن   له أن يلاعن لنفي الحمل مع الشهود ; لأن شهادة البينة لا تفيد الزوج إلا   درأ الحد عنه ، أما رفع الفراش ونفي الولد ، فلا بد فيه من اللعان . 

 وقال القرطبي    - رحمه الله - : اختلفوا أيضا هل للزوج أن يلاعن مع شهوده ؟ قال مالك   والشافعي    : يلاعن كان له شهود أو لم يكن ; لأن الشهود ليس لهم عمل في غير درء الحد ، وأما رفع الفراش ونفي الولد ، فلا بد فيه من اللعان . 

 وقال أبو حنيفة  ، وأصحابه : إنما جعل اللعان إذا لم يكن له شهود غير نفسه ; لقوله تعالى : ولم يكن لهم شهداء إلا أنفسهم  اهـ منه .
المسألة الثالثة عشرة : قال القرطبي  أيضا في تفسيره : يفتقر اللعان إلى أربعة أشياء   : عدد الألفاظ ، وهو أربع شهادات على ما تقدم ، والمكان : وهو أن يقصد به أشرف البقاع بالبلدان ، إن كان بمكة  فبين الركن  والمقام  ، وإن كان بالمدينة  فعند المنبر ، وإن كانت ببيت المقدس  فعند الصخرة  ،   وإن كان في سائر البلدان ففي مساجدها ، وإن كانا كافرين بعث بهما إلى   الموضع الذي يعتقدان تعظيمه ، إن كانا يهوديين فالكنيسة ، وإن كانا مجوسيين   ففي   [ ص: 476 ] بيت النار ، وإن  كانا لا  دين لهما مثل الوثنيين ، فإنه يلاعن بينهما في مجلس حكمه ، والوقت  : وذلك  بعد صلاة العصر ، وجمع الناس : وذلك أن يكون هناك أربعة أنفس  فصاعدا ،  فاللفظ وجمع الناس مشروطان ، والزمان والمكان مستحبان ، اهـ منه ،  مع أن  مشهور مذهب مالك  الذي هو مذهب القرطبي  أنه لا ملاعنة بين كافرين وبعض ما ذكره لا يخلو من خلاف .
المسألة الرابعة عشرة : اعلم أن الزوج لا يجوز له نفي الولد بلعان ،   إلا بموجب يقتضي أن ذلك الولد ليس منه كأن تكون الزوجة زنت ، قبل أن  يمسها  الزوج أصلا ، أو زنت بعد أن وضعت ، ولم يمسها الزوج بعد الوضع حتى  زنت ،  أو زنت في طهر لم يمسها فيه ; لأن الحيضة قبل الزنى تدل على أن  الحمل من  الزنى الواقع بعد الحيض ، ولا يجوز له الاعتماد في نفي الحمل  باللعان على  شبه الولد بغيره ولا بسواد الولد ; كما قدمنا ، ولا بعزل لأن  الماء قد يسبق  نزعه فتحبل منه ، ولا بوطء في فخذين ; لأن الماء يسيل إلى  الفرج فتحمل منه  ، كما قدمنا .
المسألة الخامسة عشرة : اعلم أن كل ولدين بينهما أقل من ستة أشهر فهما توأمان ،   فلا يجوز نفي أحدهما ، دون الآخر ، فإن أقر الزوج بأحدهما لزمه قبول  الآخر  ، والظاهر أنه إن نفى أحدهما مع اعترافه بالثاني حد لقذفه ; كما  قاله مالك  وأصحابه ، ومن وافقهم . 

 وقد أوضحنا في سورة " الرعد " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : الله يعلم ما تحمل كل أنثى وما تغيض الأرحام وما تزداد وكل شيء عنده بمقدار    [ 13 \ 8 ] ، أن أقل مدة الحمل ستة أشهر ، وذكرنا الآيات الدالة على ذلك ، ويعلم منه أن كل ولدين بينهما أقل من ستة أشهر ، فهما توأمان . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في  " المغني " : وإن ولدت  امرأته توأمين وهو أن يكون بينهما دون ستة أشهر ،  فاستحلق أحدهما ، ونفى  الآخر لحقا به ; لأن الحمل الواحد ، لا يجوز أن يكون  بعضه منه ، وبعضه من  غيره ، فإذا ثبت نسب أحدهما منه ثبت نسب الآخر ضرورة ،  فجعلنا ما نفاه  تابعا لما استلحقه ، ولم نجعل ما أقر به تابعا لما نفاه ;  لأن النسب يحتاط  لإثباته لا لنفيه ، ولهذا لو أتت امرأته بولد يمكن أن يكون  منه ، ويمكن  أن يكون من غيره ألحقناه به احتياطا ، ولم نقطعه عنه احتياطا  لنفيه ، إلى  أن قال : وإن استلحق أحد التوأمين ، وسكت عن الآخر لحقه ; لأنه  لو نفاه  للحقه ، فإذا سكت عنه كان أولى ، ولأن امرأته متى   [ ص: 477 ] أتت بولد لحقه ما لم ينفه عنه بلعان ، وإن نفى أحدهما وسكت عن الآخر ، لحقاه جميعا . 

 فإن قيل : ألا نفيتم المسكوت عنه ; لأنه قد نفى أخاه ، وهما حمل واحد . 

 قلنا : لحوق النسب مبني على التغليب ، وهو يثبت لمجرد الإمكان ، وإن كان   لم يثبت الوطء ولا ينتفي الإمكان للنفي فافترقا ، فإن أتت بولد فنفاه ولاعن   لنفيه ، ثم ولدت آخر لأقل من ستة أشهر لم ينتف الثاني باللعان الأول ;  لأن  اللعان تناول الأول وحده ، ويحتاج في نفي الثاني إلى لعان ثان ،  ويحتمل أن  ينتفي بنفيه من غير حاجة إلى لعان ثان ; لأنهما حمل واحد وقد  لاعن لنفيه  مرة ، فلا يحتاج إلى لعان ثان ، ذكره القاضي ، اهـ . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : وهذا الأخير هو الأظهر ; لأن الحمل   الواحد لا يحتاج إلى لعانين ، ثم قال في " المغني " متصلا بكلامه الأول :   فإن أقر بالثاني لحقه هو والأول لما ذكرناه ، وإن سكت عن نفيه لحقاه أيضا ،   فأما إن نفى الولد باللعان ثم أتت بولد آخر بعد ستة أشهر فهذا من حمل آخر  ،  فإنه لا يجوز أن يكون بين ولدين من حمل واحد مدة الحمل ، ولو أمكن لم  تكن  هذه مدة حمل كامل ، فإن نفى هذا الولد باللعان انتفى ، ولا ينتفي بغير   اللعان ; لأنه حمل منفرد ، وإن استلحقه أو ترك نفيه لحقه ، وإن كانت قد   بانت باللعان ; لأنه يمكن أن يكون قد وطئها بعد وضع الأول ، وإن لاعنها قبل   وضع الأول ، فأتت بولد ثم ولدت آخر بعد ستة أشهر لم يلحقه الثاني ; لأنها   بانت باللعان ، وانقضت عدتها بوضع الأول ، وكان حملها الثاني بعد انقضاء   العدة في غير نكاح فلم يحتج إلى نفيه ، ثم قال في " المغني " أيضا : وإن مات أحد التوأمين فله أن يلاعن لنفي نسبهما ، وبهذا قال  الشافعي  ، وقال أبو حنيفة      : يلزمه نسب الحي ، ولا يلاعن إلا لنفي الحد ; لأن الميت لا يصح نفيه   باللعان ، فإن نسبه قد انقطع بموته ، فلا حاجة إلى نفيه باللعان ، كما لو ماتت امرأته فإنه لا يلاعنها بعد   موتها لكون النكاح قد انقطع ، وإذا لم ينتف الميت لم ينتف الحي ; لأنهما   حمل واحد ولنا أن الميت ينسب إليه ، ويقال ابن فلان ويلزمه تجهيزه وتكفينه  ،  فكان له نفي نسبه وإسقاط مؤنته كالحي ، وكما لو كان للميت ولد ، اهـ  كلام  صاحب " المغني " . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الأظهر أنه إن كان للولد الميت الذي   يراد نفيه بعد الموت ولد كان حكمه في اللعان كحكم الحي ; لأن ولده الحي  لا  ينتفي إلا بنفي أبيه ، فله اللعان لنفي نسب الميت لينتفي عنه ولده ،  وهذا  إن قلنا إن له أن يلاعن بعد هذه   [ ص:  478 ] المدة  الطويلة ; لأنه لم ينف الولد الميت إلا بعد أن عاش عمرا يولد  له فيه ، وقد  يكون معذورا بالغيبة زمنا طويلا ، وكذلك عند من يقول : إن  السكوت لا يسقط  اللعان مطلقا كما تقدم ، وكذلك إن أريد إلزامه بتكفين  الولد الميت وتجهيزه ،  فالأظهر أن له أن ينفيه عنه بلعان ليتخلص من مئونة  تجهيزه وتكفينه ،  والظاهر أنه إن نفى ولدا بعد موته ، فإن كانت أمه حية  فلا بد من اللعان ;  لأنه قاذف أمه ، وإن كانت الأم ميتة جرى على الخلاف في  حد من قذف ميتة ،  فعلى القول بالحد فله اللعان ، وعلى القول بعدمه فلا  لعان ، وقد قدمنا  الخلاف في ذلك ، ويعتضد ما ذكرنا بما تقدم قريبا من أن  له اللعان لنفي  الولد ; لأنه يجتمع به موجبان للعان ، وهما إسقاط الحد  ونفي الولد ، وبه  تعلم أن الأظهر عدم النظر إلى الولد الميت هل ترك مالا  أو لا ؟ والعلم عند  الله تعالى . 

 تنبيه . 

 اعلم أن أهل العلم اختلفوا في توأمي الملاعنة المنفيين باللعان ، هل يتوارثان توارث الشقيقين أو الأخوين لأم ؟ وقال  ابن الحاجب  من المالكية : هما شقيقان ، وقال خليل  في " التوضيح " ، وهو شرحه لمختصر  ابن الحاجب  في الفقه المالكي : إن كونهما شقيقين هو مشهور مذهب مالك  ، وقال المغيرة  من المالكية : يتوارثان توارث الأخوين لأم ، كالمشهور عند المالكية في توأمي الزانية والمغتصبة . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر لنا أن توأمي الملاعنة   يتوارثان توارث الأخوين لأم ، وأنهما لا يحكم لهما بحكم الشقيقين ; لأنهما   لا يلحقان بأب معروف ، وإذا لم يكن لهما أب معروف فلا وجه لكونهما شقيقين ،   ويوضح ذلك أنهما إنما ينسبان لأمهما ، وبه تعلم أن مشهور مذهب مالك  في هذه المسألة خلاف الأظهر . وأما قول ابن نافع  من المالكية : إن توأمي الزانية شقيقان ، فهو خلاف التحقيق ; لأن الزاني لا يلحق به نسب حتى يكون أبا لابنه من الزنى ، والرواية عن ابن القاسم  بنحو قول ابن نافع  ظاهرها السقوط ، كما ترى . وأما ما قاله ابن رشد  في " البيان " من أن توأمي المسبية ، والمستأمنة شقيقان ، فوجهه ظاهر ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة الخامسة عشرة : اعلم أنه إن تزوجها ثم قذفها بعد النكاح قائلا : إنها زنت قبل أن يتزوجها . فإن أهل العلم اختلفوا هل له لعانها نظرا إلى أن القذف وقع وهي زوجته أو   [ ص: 479 ] يحد لقذفها ولا يمكن من اللعان نظرا إلى أنها وقت الزنى الذي قذفها به أجنبية منه ، وليست بزوجة .

 قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وإن قذفها بعد تزوجها بزنى أضافه إلى ما قبل النكاح حد ولم يلاعن ، سواء كان ثم ولد أو لم يكن ، وهو قول مالك   وأبي ثور  ، وروي ذلك عن  سعيد بن المسيب   والشعبي  ، وقال الحسن   وزرارة بن أبي أوفى  وأصحاب الرأي : له أن يلاعن ; لأنه قذف امرأته ، فيدخل في عموم قوله تعالى : والذين يرمون أزواجهم  الآية ، ولأنه قذف امرأته فأشبه ما لو قذفها ولم يضفه إلى ما قبل النكاح ، وحكى الشريف أبو جعفر  عن أحمد  رواية أخرى كذلك ، وقال  الشافعي      : إن لم يكن ثم ولد لم يلاعن ، وإن كان بينهما ولد ففيه وجهان ، ولنا  أنه  قذفها قذفا مضافا إلى حال البينونة فأشبه ما لو قذفها وهي بائن وفارق  قذف  الزوجة ; لأنه محتاج إليه ، لأنها غاظته وخانته ، وإن كان بينهما ولد  فهو  محتاج إلى نفيه ، وهاهنا إذا تزوجها وهو يعلم زناها فهو المفرط في  نكاح  حامل من الزنى ، فلا يشرع له طريق إلى نفيه ، اهـ من " المغني " . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أظهر الأقوال عندي في هذه المسألة   أنه إن لم يكن ولد ، فلا يمكن الزوج من اللعان ، ويحد لقذفها إن لم يأت   بأربعة شهداء ; لأنه قذفها وهي أجنبية ، فيدخل في عموم قوله تعالى : والذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء    الآية ، لأنه قاذف محصنة ليست بزوجة ، والنكاح الطارئ لا يغير الحكم الذي   تقرر قبله كما ترى ، وإن كان هناك ولد يلحق به لو سكت ، وهو يعلم أنه ليس   منه استنادا إلى بعض الأمور المسوغة لنفي الولد التي قدمناها أن له أن   يلاعن لنفي الولد . 

 والحاصل : أنه له اللعان لنفي الولد لا لدفع الحد فيما يظهر لنا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة السادسة عشرة : فيما لو قال لامرأته : أنت طالق ثلاثا يا زانية ،   فقيل : يلاعن ، وقيل : لا يلاعن ; لأن القذف إنما وقع بعد البينونة   بالثلاث على القول بالبينونة بها ، وهو قول جمهور أهل العلم منهم الأئمة   الأربعة وأصحابهم . 

 قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : نقل مهنأ قال : سألت أحمد  عن   رجل قال لامرأته : أنت طالق يا زانية ثلاثا ، فقال : يلاعن ، قلت : إنهم   يقولون يحد ، ولا يلزمها إلا واحدة ، قال : بئس ما يقولون فهذا يلاعن ;   لأنه قذفها قبل الحكم ببينونتها ، فأشبه قذف الرجعية ، اهـ منه   [ ص: 480 ] وله وجه من النظر ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة السابعة عشرة : فيما لو جاءت زوجته بولد فنفاه فصدقته الزوجة في أن الولد من غيره ، فعلى الزوجة حد الزنى . 

 واختلف أهل العلم هل ينتفي نسب الولد بتصادقهما بدون لعان ، أو لا ينتفي إلا بلعان ، وكلا القولين مروي عن مالك  ، وأكثر الرواة عنه أنه لا ينتفي إلا بلعان . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أظهر القولين عندي أنه لا ينتفي عن   الزوج إلا بلعانه ، ولا يسقط حقه من لحوق نسبه بتصديق أمه للزوج ; لأن   للولد حقا في لحوق نسبه فلا يسقط إلا بلعان الزوج ، وأما الزوجة فلا يصح   منها اللعان في هذه الصورة ; لأنها مقرة بصدق الزوج في دعواه .
المسألة الثامنة عشرة : اعلم أن الأظهر عندنا فيمن قذف امرأته فطالبت بحده لقذفها فأقام شاهدين على إقرارها بالزنى الذي قذفها به أن حكم هذه المسألة مبني على الاختلاف في الإقرار بالزنى ، هل يثبت بشاهدين كغيره من سائر الأقارير أو لا يثبت إلا بأربعة شهود ،   فمن قال : يثبت بشاهدين يلزم قوله : أن الرجل لا يحد لقذفها ; لأن  إقرارها  بالزنى ثبت بالشاهدين ، وعلى القول الآخر يحد ; لأن إقرارها لم  يثبت ، هذا  هو الأظهر عندنا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
المسألة التاسعة عشرة : اعلم أن الأظهر أنهما إن شهدا عليه بأنه قذف امرأته وقذفهما أعني الشاهدين لم تقبل شهادتهما بقذف المرأة ; لأنهما لما ادعيا عليه أنه قذفهما صارا له عدوين ; لأن القذف يستوجب العداوة . قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : فإن شهد شاهدان أنه قذف فلانة ، وقذفنا لم تقبل شهادتهما لاعترافهما بعداوته لهما ، وشهادة العدو لا تقبل على عدوه ،   فإن أبرآه وزالت العداوة ثم شهدا عليه بذلك القذف لم تقبل لأنها ردت   للتهمة ، فلم تقبل بعد كالفاسق إذا شهد فردت شهادته لفسقه ، ثم تاب وأعادها   ، ولو أنهما ادعيا عليه أنه قذفهما ، ثم أبرآه وزالت العداوة ، ثم شهدا   عليه بقذف زوجته قبلت شهادتهما ; لأنهما لم يردا في هذه الشهادة ، ولو شهدا   أنه قذف امرأته ، ثم ادعيا بعد ذلك أنه قذفهما فإن أضافا دعواهما إلى ما   قبل شهادتهما ، بطلت شهادتهما لاعترافهما أنه كان عدوا لهما حين شهدا عليه  ،  وإن لم يضيفاها إلى ذلك الوقت ، وكان ذلك قبل الحكم بشهادتهما لم يحكم  بها  ; لأنه لا يحكم عليه بشهادة عدوين ، وإن كانت بعد الحكم لم يبطل ; لأن   الحكم تم قبل   [ ص: 481 ] وجود  المانع كظهور  الفسق ، وإن شهدا أنه قذف امرأته وأمنا لم تقبل شهادتهما ،  لأنها ردت في  البعض للتهمة ، فوجب أن ترد للكل ، وإن شهدا على أبيهما أنه  قذف ضرة أمهما  قبلت شهادتهما ، وبهذا قال مالك  وأبو حنيفة   والشافعي  في   الجديد ، وقال في القديم : لا تقبل ; لأنهما يجران إلى أمهما نفعا ، وهو   أنه يلاعنها فتبين ويتوفر على أمهما وليس بشيء ; لأن لعانه لها ينبني على   معرفته بزناها لا على الشهادة عليه بما لا يعترف به ، وإن شهدا بطلاق  الضرة  ، ففيه وجهان : أحدهما : لا تقبل ؛ لأنهما يجران إلى أمهما نفعا وهو   توفيره على أمهما . 

 والثاني : تقبل ؛ لأنهما لا يجران إلى نفسهما نفعا ، اهـ من " المغني " ،   وكله لا نص فيه ولا يخلو بعضه من خلاف ، والأظهر عدم قبول شهادتهما بطلاق   ضرة أمهما ; لأنهما متهمان بجر النفع لأمهما ، لأن طلاق الضرة فيه نفع   لضرتها كما لا يخفى وشهادة الإنسان بما ينفع أمه لا تخلو من تهمة كما ترى ،   والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة العشرون : في اختلاف اللغات أو الأزمنة في القذف أو الإقرار به   . 

 قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : ولو شهد شاهد أنه أقر بالعربية أنه قذفها وشهد آخر أنه أقر بذلك بالعجمية ، تمت الشهادة; لأن الاختلاف في العربية والعجمية عائد إلى الإقرار دون القذف ، ويجوز أن يكون القذف واحدا والإقرار به في مرتين ،   وكذلك لو شهد أحدهما أنه أقر يوم الخميس بقذفها ، وشهد آخر أنه أقر بذلك   يوم الجمعة تمت الشهادة لما ذكرناه ، وإن شهد أحدهما أنه قذفها بالعربية   وشهد الآخر أنه قذفها بالعجمية ، أو شهد أحدهما أنه قذفها يوم الخميس ،   وشهد الآخر أنه قذفها يوم الجمعة أو شهد أحدهما أنه أقر أنه قذفها بالعربية   أو بالعجمية ، أو شهد أحدهما أنه أقر بأنه قذفها بالعربية ، أو يوم  الخميس  وشهد الآخر أنه أقر أنه قذفها بالعجمية أو يوم الجمعة ، أو يوم  الخميس ،  وشهد الآخر أنه قذفها يوم الجمعة ، ففيه وجهان : 

 أحدهما : تكمل الشهادة وهو قول أبي بكر  ومذهب أبي حنيفة      ; لأن الوقت ليس ذكره شرطا في الشهادة ، وكذلك اللسان فلم يؤثر الاختلاف  ;  كما لو شهد أحدهما أنه أقر بقذفها يوم الخميس بالعربية ، وشهد الآخر  أنه  أقر بقذفها يوم الجمعة بالعجمية ، والآخر : لا تكمل الشهادة ، وهو  مذهب  الشافعي     ; لأنهما قذفان لم تتم الشهادة  على واحد منهما فلم يثبت ، كما لو شهد  أحدهما أنه تزوجها يوم الخميس ،  وشهد الآخر أنه تزوجها يوم الجمعة   [ ص: 482 ] وفارق الإقرار بالقذف فإنه يجوز أن يكون المقر به واحدا أقر به في وقتين بلسانين ، انتهى من " المغني " . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : هذه المسألة هي المعروفة عند   العلماء بالشهادة هل تلفق في الأفعال والأقوال ، أو لا تلفق ؟ وبعضهم يقول   تلفق في الأقوال دون الأفعال ، وبعضهم يقول : تلفق فيهما ، والفرق بينهما   ليس بظاهر ، وقولهم : هما قذفان لم تتم الشهادة على واحد منهما قد يقال  فيه  ، وكذلك الإقرار المختلف وقته أو لسانه هما إقراران لم تتم الشهادة  على  واحد منهما ، وهذه المسألة لا نص فيها وكل من الأقوال فيها له وجه من  النظر  ، والخلاف المذكور وعدم النص لا يبعد أن يكون شبهة تدرأ الحد ،  والعلم عند  الله تعالى .
المسألة الواحدة والعشرون : اعلم أن الذي يظهر لنا أنه الصواب أن من نفى حمل امرأته بلعان أنه ينتفي عنه ، ولا يلزمه لعان آخر بعد وضعه ، وهذا هو التحقيق إن شاء الله تعالى ، وبه تعلم أن قول أبي حنيفة    - رحمه الله - ومن وافقه من أهل الكوفة  ، وقول الخرقي  ومن   وافقه من الحنابلة أن الحمل لا يصح نفيه باللعان ، فلا بد من اللعان بعد   الوضع ; لأن الحمل قبل الوضع غير محقق ; لاحتمال أن يكون ريحا خلاف  التحقيق  فيما يظهر لنا من انتفاء الحمل باللعان ، كما هو قول مالك   والشافعي  ومن وافقهم من أهل الحجاز  ، كما نقله عنهم  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " ، وقصة هلال بن أمية      - رضي الله عنه - صريحة في أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نفى عنه حمل   امرأته باللعان ، ولم يلزمه بإعادة اللعان بعد الوضع ، والرواية التي  توهم  أن لعانه كان بعد الوضع أوضحنا الجواب عنها فيما تقدم بما أجاب به  عنها ابن حجر  في " الفتح " ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة الثانية والعشرون : في حكم من قذف امرأته باللواط ، وقد أوضحنا في سورة " هود " ، في الكلام على قصة قوم لوط  أقوال   أهل العلم في عقوبة اللائط وبينا أن أقواها دليلا قتل الفاعل والمفعول به  ،  وعليه فلا حد بالقذف باللواط وإنما فيه التعزير ، وذكرنا قول من قال من   أهل العلم : إن اللواط حكمه حكم الزنى وعلى هذا القول يلاعن القاذف  باللواط  ، وإن امتنع من اللعان حد ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (403)
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ* 
*صـ 483 إلى صـ 490*
*

*
*
المسألة الثالثة والعشرون : في حكم من ولدت امرأته ولدا لا يمكن أن يكون منه ، فإن الولد لا يلحقه ولا يحتاج إلى نفيه بلعان ; لأنه معلوم أنه ليس منه كما لو تزوج امرأة   [ ص: 483 ] فجاءت بولد كامل لأقل من ستة أشهر ; لأن أقل أمد الحمل ستة أشهر ، كما أوضحناه في سورة " الرعد " ، ولا خلاف في ذلك بين أهل العلم ، وككون الزوج صبيا لا يولد لمثله عادة لصغره ونحو ذلك . 

 واعلم أن الذي يظهر لنا أنه هو الصواب أن كل ولد جاءت به امرأة الصغير قبل   بلوغه أنه لا يلحق به ، ولا يحتاج إلى لعان ، وبه تعل م أن قول من قال من   الحنابلة ، ومن وافقهم : إن الزوج إن كان ابن عشر سنين لحقه الولد وكذلك   تسع سنين ونصف ، كما قاله القاضي من الحنابلة أنه خلاف التحقيق ،   واستدلالهم على لحوق الولد بالزوج الذي هو ابن عشر سنين بحديث " : واضربوهم على الصلاة لعشر ، وفرقوا بينهم في المضاجع   " ظاهر السقوط ، وإن اعتمده  ابن قدامة  مع علمه ، وغيره من الحنابلة . 

 فالتحقيق إن شاء الله تعالى هو ما قاله أبو بكر  من الحنابلة من أنه لا يلحق به الولد حتى يبلغ وهو ظاهر لا يخفى ، وكما لو تزوج امرأة في مجلس ، ثم طلقها فيه قبل غيبته عنهم ، ثم أتت امرأته بولد لستة أشهر من حين العقد، أو تزوج مشرقي مغربية ، أو عكسه ، ثم مضت ستة أشهر وأتت بولد لم يلحقه ، قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وبذلك قال مالك   والشافعي  ، وقال أبو حنيفة      : يلحقه نسبه ; لأن الولد إنما يلحقه بالعقد ومدة الحمل ألا ترى أنكم   قلتم إذا مضى زمان الإمكان لحق الولد ، وإن علم أنه لم يحصل منه الوطء ،   انتهى منه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : التحقيق إن شاء الله عدم لحوق الولد   فيما ذكر للعلم بأنه ليس منه ولا حاجة لنفيه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة الرابعة والعشرون : اعلم أن أظهر الأقوال وأقواها دليلا ، أن المتلاعنين يتأبد التحريم بينهما ، فلا يجتمعان أبدا ، وقد جاءت بذلك أحاديث منها ما رواه أبو داود  من حديث  سهل بن سعد  ، وفيه : فمضت السنة بعد في المتلاعنين أن يفرق بينهما ، ثم لا يجتمعان أبدا ، انتهى . 

 وقال في " نيل الأوطار " في هذا الحديث : سكت عنه أبو داود  ، والمنذري  ، ورجاله رجال الصحيح ، ومنها ما رواه  الدارقطني  عن سهل  أيضا   ، وفيه : ففرق رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بينهما ، وقال " : لا   يجتمعان أبدا " ، انتهى منه بواسطة نقل المجد في " المنتقى " ، وقال فيه   [  ص: 484 ] صاحب " نيل الأوطار " : وفي إسناده  عياض بن عبد الله  ، قال في " التقريب " : فيه لين ، ولكنه قد أخرج له مسلم  ، اهـ . 

 ومنها ما رواه  الدارقطني  عن  ابن عباس  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال   " : المتلاعنان إذا تفرقا لا يجتمعان أبدا " ، انتهى منه بواسطة نقل المجد  أيضا . 

 ومنها ما رواه  الدراقطني  أيضا ، عن علي    - رضي الله عنه - قال : مضت السنة في المتلاعنين أن لا يجتمعا أبدا ، وما رواه  الدارقطني  أيضا ، عن علي  ،  وابن مسعود  ، قالا : مضت السنة أن لا يجتمع المتلاعنان ، وقال صاحب " نيل الأوطار " في حديث  ابن عباس    : أخرج نحوه أبو داود  في قصة طويلة ، وفي إسنادها  عباد بن منصور  وفيه مقال ، وقال في حديث علي   وابن مسعود    : أخرجهما أيضا عبد الرزاق   وابن أبي شيبة  ، انتهى منه . 

 وبه تعلم أن تأبيد التحريم أصوب من قول من قال من العلماء إن أكذب نفسه حد   ، ولا يتأبد تحريمها عليه ، ويكون خاطبا من الخطاب وهو مروي عن أبي حنيفة  ، ومحمد  ،  وسعيد بن المسيب  ، والحسن  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ،  وعبد العزيز بن أبي سلمة  ، والأظهر أنه إن أكذب نفسه لحق به الولد وحد خلافا لعطاء القائل : إنه لا يحد . 

 تنبيه . 

 اعلم أن أقوال أهل العلم في فرقة اللعان قدمناها مستوفاة في سورة " البقرة " . 

 في كلامنا الطويل على آية : الطلاق مرتان    الآية [ 2 \ 229 ] ، وقد قدمنا كلام أهل العلم واختلافهم في لعان الأخرس   في سورة " مريم " ، ولنكتف بما ذكرنا من الأحكام المتعلقة بهذه الآية ، ومن   أراد استقصاء مسائل اللعان فلينظر كتب فروع المذاهب الأربعة ،قوله تعالى : ولولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته ما زكا منكم من أحد أبدا ولكن الله يزكي من يشاء والله سميع عليم  

بين - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية ، أنه لولا فضله ورحمته ، ما زكا أحد من خلقه ولكنه بفضله ورحمته يزكي من يشاء تزكيته من خلقه . 

 ويفهم من الآية أنه لا يمكن أحدا أن يزكي نفسه بحال من الأحوال ، وهذا   المعنى الذي تضمنته هذه الآية الكريمة جاء مبينا في غير هذا الموضع كقوله   تعالى :   [ ص: 485 ] ألم تر إلى الذين يزكون أنفسهم بل الله يزكي من يشاء  الآية [ 4 \ 49 ] ، وقوله تعالى : هو أعلم بكم إذ أنشأكم من الأرض وإذ أنتم أجنة في بطون أمهاتكم فلا تزكوا أنفسكم هو أعلم بمن اتقى    [ 53 \ 32 ] . 

 والزكاة في هذه الآية : هي الطهارة من أنجاس الشرك ، والمعاصي . 

 وقوله : ولكن الله يزكي من يشاء    [ 4 \ 21 ] أي يطهره من أدناس الكفر والمعاصي بتوفيقه وهدايته إلى الإيمان والتوبة النصوح والأعمال الصالحة . 

 وهذا الذي دلت عليه هذه الآيات المذكورة لا يعارضه قوله تعالى : قد أفلح من زكاها    [ 91 \ 9 ] ولا قوله : قد أفلح من تزكى      [ 87 \ 14 ] على القول بأن معنى تزكى تطهر من أدناس الكفر والمعاصي ،  لا  على أن المراد بها خصوص زكاة الفطر ، ووجه ذلك في قوله : من زكاها أنه  لا  يزكيها إلا بتوفيق الله وهدايته إياه للعمل الصالح ، وقبوله منه . 

 وكذلك الأمر في قوله : قد أفلح من تزكى  كما لا يخفى . 

 والأظهر أن قوله : ما زكا منكم من أحد  الآية [ 24 \ 21 ] : جواب لولا التي تليه خلافا لمن زعم أنه جواب لولا في قوله : ولولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته وأن الله رءوف رحيم  الآية [ 24 \ 20 ] وقد تكرر في الآيات التي قبل هذه الآية حذف جواب لولا ، لدلالة القرائن عليه ،
قوله تعالى : ولا يأتل أولو الفضل منكم والسعة أن يؤتوا أولي القربى والمساكين والمهاجرين  في سبيل الله وليعفوا وليصفحوا ألا تحبون أن يغفر الله لكم والله غفور رحيم  

 نزلت هذه الآية الكريمة في أبي بكر    - رضي الله عنه -  ومسطح بن أثاثة بن عباد بن المطلب  ، وكان مسطح  المذكور من المهاجرين  وهو فقير ، وكانت أمه ابنة خالة أبي بكر    - رضي الله عنه - وكان أبو بكر  ينفق عليه لفقره وقرابته وهجرته ، وكان ممن تكلم في أم المؤمنين عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - بالإفك المذكور في قوله تعالى : إن الذين جاءوا بالإفك عصبة منكم  الآية [ 24 \ 11 ] ، وهو ما رموها به من أنها فجرت مع  صفوان بن المعطل السلمي    - رضي الله عنه - . 

 [ ص: 486 ] وقصة الإفك معروفة مشهورة ثابتة في عشر آيات من هذه السورة الكريمة ، وفي الأحاديث الصحاح ، فلما نزلت براءة عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - في الآيات المذكورة ، حلف أبو بكر  ألا ينفق على مسطح  ، ولا ينفعه بنافعة بعد ما رمى عائشة  بالإفك ظلما وافتراء ، فأنزل الله في ذلك : ولا يأتل أولو الفضل منكم والسعة أن يؤتوا أولي القربى والمساكين والمهاجرين في سبيل الله  الآية ، وقوله : ولا يأتل أولو الفضل منكم والسعة  أي : لا يحلف ، فقوله : " يأتل " وزنه يفتعل من الألية وهي اليمين ، تقول العرب آلى يؤلي وائتلى يأتلي إذا حلف ، ومنه قوله تعالى : للذين يؤلون من نسائهم    [ 2 \ 226 ] ، أي : يحلفون مضارع آلى يؤلي إذا حلف ، ومنه قول امرئ القيس    : 


**ويوما على ظهر الكثيب تعذرت علي وآلت حلفة لم تحلل* *

 أي حلفت حلفة ، وقول عاتكة بنت زيد العدوية  ترثي زوجها  عبد الله بن أبي بكر    - رضي الله عنهم - : 


**فآليت لا تنفك عيني حزينة     عليك ولا ينفك جلدي أغبرا 
**

 والألية اليمين ، ومنه قول الآخر يمدح عمر بن عبد العزيز : 


**قليل الألايا حافظ ليمينه     وإن سبقت منه الألية برت 
**

 أي : لا يحلف أصحاب الفضل والسعة ، أي : الغنى كأبي بكر    - رضي الله عنه - أن يؤتوا أولي القربى والمساكين والمهاجرين  في سبيل الله  كمسطح بن أثاثة  ،   وقوله : أن يؤتوا ، أي : لا يحلفوا عن أن يؤتوا ، أو لا يحلفوا ألا يؤتوا   وحذف حرف الجر قبل المصدر المنسبك من أن وصلتهما مطرد . وكذلك حذف لا   النافية قبل المضارع بعد القسم ، ولا يؤثر في ذلك هنا كون القسم منهيا عنه ،   ومفعول يؤتوا الثاني محذوف ، أي : أن يؤتوا أولي القربى النفقة والإحسان ،   كما فعل أبو بكر    - رضي الله عنه - . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : قوله : ولا يأتل ، أي : لا يقصر أصحاب الفضل ، والسعة كأبي بكر  في إيتاء أولى القربى كمسطح  ، وعلى هذا فقوله يأتل يفتعل من ألا يألو في الأمر إذا قصر فيه وأبطأ . 

 ومنه قوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا بطانة من دونكم لا يألونكم خبالا   [ ص: 487 ]   [ 3 \ 118 ] ، أي لا : يقصرون في مضرتكم ، ومنه بهذا المعنى قول الجعدي    : 
**وأشمط عريانا يشد كتافه     يلام على جهد القتال وما ائتلا 
**

 وقول الآخر : 
**وإن كنائني لنساء صدق     فما آلى بني ولا أساءوا 
**

 فقوله : فما آلى بني : يعني ما قصروا ، ولا أبطئوا والأول هو الأصح ، لأن حلف أبي بكر  ألا ينفع مسطحا  بنافعة ، ونزول الآية الكريمة في ذلك الحلف معروف . وهذا الذي تضمنته هذه الآية الكريمة من النهي عن الحلف عن فعل البر من إيتاء أولى القربى والمساكين والمهاجرين  ، جاء أيضا في غير هذا الموضع كقوله تعالى : ولا تجعلوا الله عرضة لأيمانكم أن تبروا وتتقوا وتصلحوا بين الناس      [ 2 \ 224 ] ، أي : لا تحلفوا بالله عن فعل الخير ، فإذا قيل لكم :   اتقوا وبروا ، وأصلحوا بين الناس قلتم : حلفنا بالله لا نفعل ذلك ، فتجعلوا   الحلف بالله سببا للامتناع من فعل الخير على الأصح في تفسير الآية . 

 وقد قدمنا دلالة هاتين الآيتين على المعنى المذكور ، وذكرنا ما يوضحه من   الأحاديث الصحيحة في سورة المائدة في الكلام على قوله تعالى : لا يؤاخذكم الله باللغو في أيمانكم ولكن يؤاخذكم بما عقدتم الأيمان    [ 6 \ 89 ] . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة وليعفوا وليصفحوا    فيه الأمر من الله للمؤمنين إذا أساء إليهم بعض إخوانهم المسلمين أن  يعفوا  عن إساءتهم ويصفحوا وأصل العفو : من عفت الريح الأثر إذا طمسته . 

 والمعنى : فليطمسوا آثار الإساءة بحلمهم وتجاوزهم ، والصفح : قال بعض أهل   العلم مشتق من صفحة العنق ، أي : أعرضوا عن مكافأة إساءتهم حتى كأنكم   تولونها بصفحة العنق ، معرضين عنها . وما تضمنته هذه الآية من العفو والصفح   جاء مبينا في مواضع أخر كقوله تعالى : وسارعوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها السماوات والأرض أعدت للمتقين  الذين ينفقون في السراء والضراء والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس والله يحب المحسنين      [ 3 \ 133 - 134 ] وقد دلت هذه الآية على أن كظم الغيط والعفو عن الناس   من صفات أهل الجنة ، وكفى بذلك حثا على ذلك ، ودلت أيضا : على أن ذلك من   الإحسان الذي يحب الله المتصفين به ، وكقوله تعالى   [ ص: 488 ] إن تبدوا خيرا أو تخفوه أو تعفوا عن سوء فإن الله كان عفوا قديرا    [ 4 \ 149 ] وقد بين تعالى في هذا الآية أن العفو مع القدرة من صفاته تعالى ، وكفى بذلك حثا عليه ، وكقوله تعالى : فاصفح الصفح الجميل    [ 15 \ 85 ] وكقوله : ولمن صبر وغفر إن ذلك لمن عزم الأمور    [ 42 \ 43 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ألا تحبون أن يغفر الله لكم  دليل على أن العفو والصفح على المسيء المسلم من موجبات غفران الذنوب ، والجزاء من جنس العمل ، ولذا لما نزلت قال أبو بكر    : بلى والله نحب أن يغفر لنا ربنا ، ورجع للإنفاق في مسطح  ، ومفعول " أن يغفر الله " محذوف للعلم به : أي يغفر لكم ذنوبكم . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أولي القربى  أي : أصحاب القرابة ، ولفظة أولى اسم جمع لا واحد له من لفظه يعرب إعراب الجمع المذكر السالم . 
فائدة 

 في هذه الآية الكريمة دليل على أن كبائر الذنوب لا تحبط العمل الصالح   ; لأن هجرة  مسطح بن أثاثة  من عمله الصالح ، وقذفه لعائشة  من الكبائر ولم يبطل هجرته ; لأن الله قال فيه بعد قذفه لها والمهاجرين في سبيل الله  فدل ذلك على أن هجرته في سبيل الله ، لم يحبطها قذفه لعائشة    - رضي الله عنها - . 

 قال القرطبي    : في هذه الآية دليل على أن القذف وإن كان كبيرا لا يحبط الأعمال   ; لأن الله تعالى وصف مسطحا  بعد قوله بالهجرة والإيمان ، وكذلك سائر الكبائر ، ولا يحبط الأعمال غير الشرك بالله ، قال تعالى : لئن أشركت ليحبطن عملك    [ 39 \ 65 ] اهـ . 

 وما ذكر من أن في الآية وصف مسطح  بالإيمان لم يظهر من الآية ، وإن كان معلوما . 

 وقال القرطبي  أيضا : قال  عبد الله بن المبارك      : هذه أرجى آية في كتاب الله ، ثم قال بعد هذا : قال بعض العلماء ، هذه   أرجى آية في كتاب الله تعالى من حيث لطف الله بالقذفة العصاة بهذا اللفظ .   وقيل : أرجى آية في كتاب الله - عز وجل - قوله تعالى : وبشر المؤمنين بأن لهم من الله فضلا كبيرا    [ 33 \ 47 ] وقد قال تعالى في آية أخرى والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات في روضات الجنات لهم ما يشاءون عند ربهم ذلك هو الفضل الكبير   [ ص: 489 ]   [ 42 \ 22 ] فشرح الفضل الكبير في هذه الآية ، وبشر به المؤمنين في تلك . 

 ومن آيات الرجاء قوله تعالى : قل ياعبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله إن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا  الآية [ 39 \ 53 ] ، وقوله تعالى : الله لطيف بعباده    [ 42 \ 19 ] . وقال بعضهم : أرجى آية في كتاب الله - عز وجل - ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى    [ 93 \ 5 ] وذلك أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا يرضى ببقاء أحد من أمته في النار ، انتهى كلام القرطبي    . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : أرجى آية في كتاب الله     - عز وجل - آية الدين : وهي أطول آية في القرآن العظيم ، وقد أوضح الله   تبارك وتعالى فيها الطرق الكفيلة بصيانة الدين من الضياع ، ولو كان الدين   حقيرا كما يدل عليه قوله تعالى فيها : ولا تسأموا أن تكتبوه صغيرا أو كبيرا إلى أجله    الآية [ 2 \ 282 ] ، قالوا : هذا من المحافظة في آية الدين على صيانة مال   المسلم ، وعدم ضياعه ، ولو قليلا يدل على العناية التامة بمصالح المسلم ،   وذلك يدل على أن اللطيف الخبير لا يضيعه يوم القيامة عند اشتداد الهول ،   وشدة حاجته إلى ربه . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله وغفر له : من أرجى آيات القرآن العظيم قوله تعالى : ثم أورثنا الكتاب الذين اصطفينا من عبادنا فمنهم ظالم لنفسه ومنهم مقتصد ومنهم سابق بالخيرات بإذن الله ذلك هو الفضل الكبير  جنات عدن يدخلونها يحلون فيها من أساور من ذهب ولؤلؤا ولباسهم فيها حرير  وقالوا الحمد لله الذي أذهب عنا الحزن إن ربنا لغفور شكور  الذي أحلنا دار المقامة من فضله لا يمسنا فيها نصب ولا يمسنا فيها لغوب    [ 35 \ 32 - 35 ] . 

 فقد بين تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن إيراث هذه الأمة لهذا الكتاب دليل على أن الله اصطفاها في قوله : ثم أورثنا الكتاب الذين اصطفينا من عبادنا  وبين أنهم ثلاثة أقسام : 

 الأول : الظالم لنفسه وهو الذي يطيع الله ، ولكنه يعصيه أيضا فهو الذي قال الله فيه خلطوا عملا صالحا وآخر سيئا عسى الله أن يتوب عليهم    [ 9 \ 102 ] . 

 [ ص: 490 ] والثاني : المقتصد وهو الذي يطيع الله ، ولا يعصيه ، ولكنه لا يتقرب بالنوافل من الطاعات . 

 والثالث : السابق بالخيرات : وهو الذي يأتي بالواجبات ويجتنب المحرمات   ويتقرب إلى الله بالطاعات والقربات التي هي غير واجبة ، وهذا على أصح   الأقوال في تفسير الظالم لنفسه ، والمقتصد والسابق ، ثم إنه تعالى بين أن   إيراثهم الكتاب هو الفضل الكبير منه عليهم ، ثم وعد الجميع بجنات عدن وهو   لا يخلف الميعاد في قوله : جنات عدن يدخلونها  إلى قوله : ولا يمسنا فيها لغوب    والواو في يدخلونها شاملة للظالم ، والمقتصد والسابق على التحقيق ، ولذا   قال بعض أهل العلم : حق لهذه الواو أن تكتب بماء العينين ، فوعده الصادق   بجنات عدن لجميع أقسام هذه الأمة ، وأولهم الظالم لنفسه يدل على أن هذه   الآية من أرجى آيات القرآن ، ولم يبق من المسلمين أحد خارج عن الأقسام   الثلاثة ، فالوعد الصادق بالجنة في الآية شامل لجميع المسلمين ؛ ولذا قال   بعدها متصلا بها والذين كفروا لهم نار جهنم لا يقضى عليهم فيموتوا ولا يخفف عنهم من عذابها كذلك نجزي كل كفور  إلى قوله : فما للظالمين من نصير    [ 35 \ 36 - 37 ] . 

 واختلف أهل العلم في سبب تقديم الظالم في الوعد بالجنة على المقتصد والسابق ،   فقال بعضهم : قدم الظالم لئلا يقنط ، وأخر السابق بالخير لئلا يعجب بعمله   فيحبط ، وقال بعضهم : قدم الظالم لنفسه ; لأن أكثر أهل الجنة الظالمون   لأنفسهم ، لأن الذين لم تقع منهم معصية أقل من غيرهم ; كما قال تعالى : إلا الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وقليل ما هم    [ 38 \ 24 ] . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (404)
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ* 
*صـ 491 إلى صـ 498*
*
*
*
قوله تعالى : يوم تشهد عليهم ألسنتهم وأيديهم وأرجلهم بما كانوا يعملون  ذكر   - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الذين يرمون المحصنات الغافلات   المؤمنات ، أنهم ملعونون في الدنيا والآخرة ، ولهم عذاب عظيم ، يوم تشهد   عليهم ألسنتهم ، وأيديهم ، وأرجلهم بما كانوا يعملون ، وبين في غير هذا   الموضع أن بعض أجزاء الكافر تشهد عليه يوم القيامة غير اللسان ; كقوله   تعالى : اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون    [ 36 \ 65 ] وقوله تعالى : حتى إذا ما جاءوها شهد عليهم سمعهم وأبصارهم وجلودهم بما كانوا يعملون  وقالوا لجلودهم لم شهدتم علينا قالوا أنطقنا الله الذي أنطق كل شيء   [ ص: 491 ] إلى قوله تعالى : وما كنتم تستترون أن يشهد عليكم سمعكم ولا أبصاركم ولا جلودكم ولكن ظننتم أن الله لا يعلم كثيرا مما تعملون  وذلكم ظنكم الذي ظننتم بربكم أرداكم فأصبحتم من الخاسرين    [ 41 \ 20 - 23 ] .
قوله تعالى : يومئذ يوفيهم الله دينهم الحق  المراد بالدين هنا الجزاء ، ويدل على ذلك قوله : يوفيهم ; لأن التوفية تدل على الجزاء كقوله تعالى : ثم يجزاه الجزاء الأوفى    [ 53 \ 41 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وإنما توفون أجوركم يوم القيامة    [ 3 \ 185 ] وقوله ، توفى كل نفس ما كسبت    [ 3 \ 161 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله : " دينهم " ، أي : جزاءهم الذي هو في غاية العدل والإنصاف ، وقال  الزمخشري      : دينهم الحق ، أي : جزاءهم الواجب الذي هم أهله ، والأول أصح ; لأن  الله  يجازي عباده بإنصاف تام ، وعدل كامل ، والآيات القرآنية في ذلك كثيرة   كقوله تعالى : إن الله لا يظلم مثقال ذرة وإن تك حسنة يضاعفها    [ 4 \ 40 ] وقوله : إن الله لا يظلم الناس شيئا ولكن الناس أنفسهم يظلمون    [ 10 \ 44 ] وقوله : ونضع الموازين القسط ليوم القيامة فلا تظلم نفس شيئا وإن كان مثقال حبة من خردل أتينا بها وكفى بنا حاسبين    [ 21 \ 47 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات كما تقدم إيضاحه ، ومن إتيان الدين بمعنى الجزاء في القرآن قوله تعالى : مالك يوم الدين    [ 1 \ 4 ] .
قوله تعالى : يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تدخلوا بيوتا غير بيوتكم حتى تستأنسوا وتسلموا على أهلها ذلكم خير لكم لعلكم تذكرون    اعلم أن هذه الآية الكريمة أشكلت على كثير من أهل العلم ، وذلك من أجل   التعبير عن الاستئذان بالاستئناس ، مع أنهما مختلفان في المادة والمعنى .   وقال ابن حجر  في الفتح : وحكى  الطحاوي      : أن الاستئناس في لغة اليمن : الاستئذان . وفي تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة   بما يناسب لفظها وجهان ، ولكل منهما شاهد من كتاب الله تعالى . 

 الوجه الأول : أنه من الاستئناس الظاهر الذي هو ضد الاستيحاش ; لأن الذي   يقرع باب غيره لا يدري أيؤذن له أم لا فهو كالمستوحش من خفاء الحال عليه ،   فإذا أذن له   [ ص: 492 ] استأنس  وزال عنه  الاستيحاش ، ولما كان الاستئناس لازما للإذن أطلق اللازم ، وأريد  ملزومه  الذي هو الإذن ، وإطلاق اللازم ، وإرادة الملزوم أسلوب عربي معروف ،   والقائلون بالمجاز يقولون : إن ذلك من المجاز المرسل ، وعلى أن هذه الآية   أطلق فيها اللازم الذي هو الاستئناس وأريد ملزومه الذي هو الإذن يصير   المعنى : حتى تستأذنوا ، ويشهد لهذا المعنى قوله تعالى : لا تدخلوا بيوت النبي إلا أن يؤذن لكم    [ 33 \ 53 ] ، وقوله تعالى بعده : فلا تدخلوها حتى يؤذن لكم    [ 24 \ 28 ] ، وقال  الزمخشري  في هذا الوجه بعد أن ذكره : وهذا من قبيل الكناية ، والإرداف ; لأن هذا النوع من الاستئناس يردف الإذن فوضع موضع الإذن . 

 الوجه الثاني في الآية : هو أن يكون الاستئناس بمعنى الاستعلام ،   والاستكشاف ، فهو استفعال من آنس الشيء إذا أبصره ظاهرا مكشوفا أو علمه . 

 والمعنى : حتى تستعملوا وتستكشفوا الحال ، هل يؤذن لكم أو لا ؟ وتقول   العرب : استأنس هل ترى أحدا ، واستأنست فلم أر أحدا ، أي : تعرفت واستعلمت ،   ومن هذا المعنى قوله تعالى : فإن آنستم منهم رشدا فادفعوا إليهم أموالهم    [ 4 \ 6 ] ، أي : علمتم رشدهم وظهر لكم ، وقوله تعالى عن موسى    : إني آنست نارا لعلي آتيكم منها بقبس    [ 20 \ 10 ] وقوله تعالى : فلما قضى موسى الأجل وسار بأهله آنس من جانب الطور نارا  الآية [ 28 \ 29 ] فمعنى آنس نارا : رآها مكشوفة ، ومن هذا المعنى قول نابغة ذبيان    : 


**كأن رحلي وقد زال النهار بنا بذي الجليل على مستأنس وحد     من وحش وجرة موشي أكارعه 
طاوي المصير كسيف الصيقل الفرد* 
*

 فقوله على مستأنس ، يعني : حمار وحش شبه به ناقته ، ومعنى كونه مستأنسا   أنه يستكشف ، ويستعمل القانصين بشمه ريحهم وحدة بصره في نظره إليهم ، ومنه   أيضا قول الحارث بن حلزة اليشكري  يصف نعامة شبه بها ناقته : 


**آنست نبأة وأفزعها القنا     ص عصرا وقد دنا الإمساء 
**

 فقوله : آنست نبأة ، أي : أحست بصوت خفي ، وهذا الوجه الذي هو أن معنى   تستأنسوا تستكشفوا وتستعلوا ، هل يؤذن لكم ، وذلك الاستعلام والاستكشاف   إنما يكون   [ ص: 493 ] بالاستئذان أظهر عندي ، وإن استظهر بعض أهل العلم الوجه الأول ، وهناك وجه ثالث في تفسير الآية تركناه لعدم اتجاهه عندنا . 

 وبما ذكرنا تعلم أن ما يروى عن  ابن عباس  وغيره   من أن أصل الآية : حتى تستأذنوا وأن الكاتبين غلطوا في كتابتهم ، فكتبوا   تستأنسوا غلطا بدل تستأذنوا لا يعول عليه ، ولا يمكن أن يصح عن  ابن عباس  ،   وإن صحح سنده عنه بعض أهل العلم ، ولو فرضنا صحته فهو من القراءات التي   نسخت وتركت ، ولعل القارئ بها لم يطلع على ذلك ; لأن جميع الصحابة - رضي   الله عنهم - أجمعوا على كتابة تستأنسوا في جميع نسخ المصحف العثماني ، وعلى   تلاوتها بلفظ : تستأنسوا ، ومضى على ذلك إجماع المسلمين في مشارق الأرض   ومغاربها في مصاحفهم وتلاوتهم من غير نكير ، والقرآن العظيم تولى الله   تعالى حفظه من التبديل والتغيير ، كما قال تعالى : إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون    [ 15 \ 9 ] وقال فيه لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه تنزيل من حكيم حميد    [ 41 \ 42 ] وقال تعالى : لا تحرك به لسانك لتعجل به إن علينا جمعه وقرآنه  الآية [ 75 \ 16 - 17 ] . 
مسائل تتعلق بهذه الآية الكريمة . 

 المسألة الأولى : اعلم أن هذه الآية الكريمة دلت بظاهرها على أن دخول الإنسان بيت غيره بدون الاستئذان والسلام لا يجوز   ; لأن قوله : لا تدخلوا بيوتا غير بيوتكم  الآية [ 24 \ 27 ] ، نهي صريح ، والنهي المتجرد عن القرائن يفيد التحريم على الأصح ، كما تقرر في الأصول .
المسألة الثانية : اعلم أن الاستئذان ثلاث مرات ،   يقول المستأذن في كل واحدة منها : السلام عليكم أأدخل ؟ فإن لم يؤذن له   عند الثالثة ، فليرجع ، ولا يزد على الثلاث ، وهذا لا ينبغي أن يختلف فيه ،   لأنه ثابت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثبوتا لا مطعن فيه . 

 قال  البخاري    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثنا علي بن عبد الله  ، حدثنا سفيان ، حدثنا  يزيد بن خصيفة  ، عن  بسر بن سعيد  ، عن  أبي سعيد الخدري    - رضي الله عنه - قال : كنت في مجلس من مجالس الأنصار  إذ جاء أبو موسى  كأنه مذعور ، فقال : استأذنت على عمر  ثلاثا فلم يؤذن لي ، فرجعت ، قال : ما منعك ؟ قلت : استأذنت ثلاثا فلم يؤذن لي فرجعت ، وقال   [ ص:  494 ] رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : إذا استأذن أحدكم ثلاثا فلم  يؤذن له  فليرجع " فقال : والله لتقيمن عليه بينة أمنكم أحد سمعه من النبي -  صلى  الله عليه وسلم - ؟ فقال  أبي بن كعب    : والله لا يقوم معك إلا أصغر القوم ، فكنت أصغر القوم فقمت معه ، فأخبرت عمر  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال ذلك   . 

 وقال  ابن المبارك    : أخبرني  ابن عيينة    : حدثني  يزيد بن خصيفة  عن بسر  ، سمعت أبا سعيد  بهذا ، اهـ بلفظه من صحيح  البخاري    . وهو نص صحيح صريح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن الاستئذان ثلاث مرات ، فإن لم يؤذن له بعد الثالثة رجع . وقال  مسلم بن الحجاج    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثني  عمرو بن محمد بن بكير الناقد  ، حدثنا  سفيان بن عيينة  ، حدثنا والله  يزيد بن خصيفة  ، عن  بسر بن سعيد  قال : سمعت  أبا سعيد الخدري    - رضي الله عنه - يقول : كنت جالسا بالمدينة  في مجلس الأنصار  ، فأتانا أبو موسى  فزعا أو مذعورا قلنا : ما شأنك ؟ قال : إن عمر  أرسل   إلي أن آتيه فأتيت بابه ، فسلمت ثلاثا فلم يرد علي فرجعت فقال : ما منعك   أن تأتينا ؟ فقلت : إنني أتيتك ، فسلمت على بابك ثلاثا ، فلم يردوا علي   فرجعت ، وقد قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : إذا استأذن أحدكم   ثلاثا فلم يؤذن له فليرجع " فقال عمر    : أقم عليها البينة ، وإلا أوجعتك ، فقال  أبي بن كعب    : لا يقوم معه إلا أصغر القوم : قال أبو سعيد    : قلت : أنا أصغر القوم ، قال : فاذهب به   . حدثنا  قتيبة بن سعيد  ، وابن أبي عمر  قالا : حدثنا سفيان  ، عن  يزيد بن خصيفة  بهذا الإسناد ، وزاد  ابن أبي عمر  في حديثه : قال أبو سعيد    : فقمت معه فذهبت إلى عمر  فشهدت ، اهـ بلفظه من صحيح مسلم    . وفي لفظ عند مسلم  من حديث أبي سعيد  قال : فوالله لأوجعن ظهرك وبطنك أو لتأتين بمن يشهد لك على هذا ، فقال  أبي بن كعب    : فوالله لا يقوم معك إلا أحدثنا سنا ، قم يا أبا سعيد  فقمت حتى أتيت عمر  فقلت : قد سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول هذا   . 

 وفي لفظ عند مسلم  من حديث أبي سعيد  فقال : إن كان هذا شيئا حفظته من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فها ، وإلا فلأجعلنك عظة ، قال أبو سعيد      : فأتانا فقال : ألم تعلموا أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   الاستئذان ثلاث ، قال فجعلوا يضحكون ، قال فقلت : أتاكم أخوكم المسلم قد   أفزع ، تضحكون انطلق فأنا شريكك في هذه العقوبة فأتاه ، فقال هذا أبو سعيد    . 

 وفي لفظ عند مسلم  من حديث  عبيد بن عمير  أن أبا موسى  استأذن على عمر  ثلاثا إلى قوله : قال لتقيمن على هذا بينة ، أو لأفعلن فخرج فانطلق إلى مجلس من الأنصار  ،   [ ص: 495 ] فقالوا : لا يشهد لك على هذا إلا أصغرنا ، فقام أبو سعيد  ، فقال : كنا نؤمر بهذا ، فقال عمر    : خفي علي هذا من أمر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ألهاني عنه الصفق في الأسواق ، وفي لفظ عند مسلم  من حديث  أبي موسى الأشعري    - رضي الله عنه - قال : لتأتيني على هذا وإلا فعلت وفعلت ، فذهب أبو موسى  قال عمر    : إن وجد بينة تجدوه عند المنبر عشية ، وإن لم يجد بينة فلم تجدوه ، فلما أن جاء العشي وجدوه ، قال يا أبا موسى    : ما تقول أقد وجدت ؟ قال : نعم  أبي بن كعب    - رضي الله عنه - قال عدل ، يا أبا الطفيل  ما يقول هذا ؟ قال سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول ذلك يا ابن الخطاب  فلا تكونن عذابا على أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال سبحان الله : إنما سمعت شيئا فأحببت أن أتثبت ، وفي لفظ لمسلم    : أن عمر  قال لأبي    : يا أبا المنذر  آنت سمعت من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ؟ فقال : نعم ، فلا تكن يا ابن الخطاب  عذابا على أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وليس في هذه الرواية قول عمر    : سبحان الله ، وما بعده . 

 فهذه الروايات الصحيحة عن أبي سعيد  وأبي موسى  ،  وأبي بن كعب    - رضي الله عنهم - تدل دلالة صحيحة صريحة على أن الاستئذان ثلاث ، وقال النووي  في شرح مسلم      : وأما قوله لا يقوم معه إلا أصغر القوم ، فمعناه أن هذا حديث مشهور   بيننا معروف لكبارنا ، وصغارنا ، حتى إن أصغرنا يحفظه وسمعه من رسول الله -   صلى الله عليه وسلم - اهـ منه ، والظاهر منه كما قال ، وهذه الروايات   الصحيحة الصريحة تبين أن هذا الاستئذان المعبر عنه في الآية بالاستئناس ،   والسلام المذكور فيها لا يزاد فيه على ثلاث مرات ، وأن الاستئناس المذكور   في الآية ، هو الاستئذان المكرر ثلاثا ; لأن خير ما يفسر به كتاب الله بعد   كتاب الله سنة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الثابتة عنه ، وبذلك تعلم   أن ما قاله ابن حجر  في فتح الباري : من أن المراد بالاستئناس في قوله تعالى : " حتى تستأنسوا    "   : الاستئذان بتنحنح ، ونحوه عند الجمهور خلاف التحقيق ، وما استدل به لذلك من رواية  الطبري  من طريق مجاهد  تفسير   الآية بما ذكر إلى آخر ما ذكر من الأدلة لا يعول عليه ، وأن الحق هو ما   جاءت به الروايات الصحيحة من الاستئذان والتسليم ثلاثا كما رأيت . 

 وأن الصواب في ذلك هو ما نقله ابن حجر  عن  الطبري  من طريق قتادة  قال : الاستئناس هو الاستئذان ثلاثا إلى آخره ، والرواية الصحيحة عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : الاستئذان ثلاث يؤيدها أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كذلك كان يفعل . 

 قال ابن حجر  في الفتح : وفي رواية  عبيد بن حنين  ، التي أشرت إليها في الأدب المفرد ، زيادة مفيدة ، وهي أن أبا سعيد  ، أو أبا   [ ص: 496 ] مسعود  قال لعمر    : خرجنا مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو يريد  سعد بن عبادة  ،   حتى أتاه فسلم ، فلم يؤذن له ، ثم سلم الثانية فلم يؤذن له ، ثم سلم   الثالثة ، فلم يؤذن له ، فقال : " قضينا ما علينا " ، ثم رجع فأذن له سعد  ، الحديث ، فثبت ذلك من قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ومن فعله ، وقصة  سعد بن عبادة  هذه أخرجها أبو داود  من حديث  قيس بن سعد بن عبادة  مطولة بمعناه ، وأحمد  من طريق ثابت  ، عن أنس  أو غيره كذا فيه ، وأخرجه البزار  عن أنس  بغير تردد ، وأخرجه  الطبراني  من حديث أم طارق مولاة سعد  ،   اهـ محل الغرض منه ، وقوله : فثبت ذلك من قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  ومن  فعله : يدل على أن قصة استئذانه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على  سعد بن عبادة  صحيحة ثابتة ، وقال ابن كثير  في تفسير هذه الآية : وقال  الإمام أحمد    : حدثنا عبد الرزاق  ، أخبرنا عمر  عن ثابت  ، عن أنس  أو غيره   " أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - استأذن على  سعد بن عبادة  ، فقال : " السلام عليك ورحمة الله " ، فقال سعد    : وعليك السلام ورحمة الله ، ولم يسمع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حتى سلم ثلاثا ورد عليه سعد  ثلاثا ولم يسمعه فرجع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فاتبعه سعد  ،   فقال : يا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأبي أنت وأمي ، ما سلمت   تسيلمة إلا وهي بأذني ولقد رددت عليك ولم أسمعك ، وأردت أن أستكثر من سلامك   ومن البركة ، ثم أدخله البيت فقرب إليه زبيبا فأكل النبي - صلى الله عليه   وسلم - فلما فرغ قال " : أكل طعامكم الأبرار وصلت عليكم الملائكة وأفطر   عندكم الصائمون " وقد روى أبو داود   والنسائي  من حديث  أبي عمرو الأوزاعي  ، سمعت  يحيى بن أبي كثير  يقول : حدثني محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن أسعد بن زرارة  ، عن  قيس بن سعد - هو ابن عبادة    - قال " : زارنا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في منزلنا فقال : " السلام عليكم ورحمة الله " فرد سعد  ردا   خفيا فقلت ألا تأذن لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : دعه يكثر   علينا من السلام ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " السلام عليكم   ورحمة الله " ، فرد سعد  ردا خفيا ، ثم قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " السلام عليكم ورحمة الله " ، ثم رجع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - واتبعه سعد  ، فقال : يا رسول الله إني كنت أسمع سلامك وأرد عليك ردا خفيا لتكثر علينا من السلام فانصرف معه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " ، وذكر ابن كثير  القصة إلى آخرها ، ثم قال : وقد روى هذا من وجوه أخرى ، فهو حديث جيد قوي والله أعلم . 

 وبما ذكرنا تعلم أن الاستئناس في الآية الاستئذان ثلاثا ، وليس المراد به التنحنح ونحوه ، كما عزاه في فتح الباري للجمهور ، واختلف هل يقدم السلام أو الاستئذان ؟ وقال النووي  في شرح مسلم    : أجمع العلماء على أن الاستئذان مشروع ، وتظاهرت به دلائل القرآن والسنة وإجماع الأمة ، والسنة   : أن يسلم ويستأذن ثلاثا فيجمع بين السلام   [ ص: 497 ] والاستئذان ، كما صرح به في القرآن ، واختلفوا في أنه هل يستحب تقديم السلام ، ثم الاستئذان أو تقديم الاستئذان ثم السلام والصحيح   الذي جاءت به السنة ، وقاله المحققون : أنه يقدم السلام ، فيقول : السلام   عليكم أأدخل ؟ والثاني يقدم الاستئذان ، والثالث وهو اختيار الماوردي  من   أصحابنا إن وقعت عين المستأذن على صاحب المنزل قبل دخوله قدم السلام ،   وإلا قدم الاستئذان ، وقد صح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حديثان في   تقديم السلام ، انتهى محل الغرض منه بلفظه . ولا يخفى أن ما صح فيه حديثان   عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مقدم على غيره ، فلا ينبغي العدول عن   تقديم السلام على الاستئذان ، وتقديم الاستئناس الذي هو الاستئذان على   السلام في قوله : حتى تستأنسوا وتسلموا     [ 24  \ 27 ] لا يدل على تقديم الاستئذان ; لأن العطف بالواو لا يقتضي  الترتيب ،  وإنما يقتضي مطلق التشريك ، فيجوز عطف الأول على الأخير بالواو  كقوله  تعالى : يامريم اقنتي لربك واسجدي واركعي مع الراكعين    [ 3 \ 43 ] والركوع قبل السجود ، وقوله تعالى : ومنك ومن نوح    الآية [ 33 \ 7 ] ونوح قبل نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهذا معروف ولا   ينافي ما ذكرنا أن الواو ربما عطف بها مرادا بها الترتيب; كقوله تعالى : إن الصفا والمروة  الآية [ 2 \ 158 ] وقد قال - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   " : أبدأ بما بدأ الله به " وفي رواية   " ابدءوا بما بدأ الله به " بصيغة الأمر ، وكقول حسان    - رضي الله عنه - : 


**هجوت محمدا  وأجبت عنه وعند الله في ذاك الجزاء* *

 على رواية الواو في هذا البيت . 

 وإيضاح ذلك أن الواو عند التجرد من القرائن والأدلة الخارجية لا تقتضي إلا   مطلق التشريك بين المعطوف ، والمعطوف عليه ، ولا ينافي ذلك أنه إن قام   دليل على إرادة الترتيب في العطف ، كالحديث المذكور في البدء بالصفا ، أو   دلت على ذلك قرينة كالبيت المذكور ; لأن جواب الهجاء لا يكون إلا بعده ،   أنها تدل على الترتيب لقيام الدليل أو القرينة على ذلك ، والآية التي نحن   بصددها لم يقم دليل راجح ، ولا قرينة على إرادة الترتيب فيها بالواو ، اهـ .   

 وذكر ابن كثير    - رحمه  الله - في تفسير  هذه الآية أحاديث عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في  السنن وغيرها تدل  على أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تكرر منه تعليم  الاستئذان لمن لا  يعلمه ، بأن يقول : السلام عليكم ، أأدخل ؟ فانظره ، وقد  قدمنا أن النووي  ذكر أنه صح فيه حديثان ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والمختار أن   [ ص: 498 ] صيغة الاستئذان التي لا ينبغي العدول عنها أن يقول المستأذن : السلام عليكم أأدخل ؟ فإن لم يؤذن له بعد الثالثة انصرف ، كما دلت عليه الأدلة . 

 واعلم أن الأحاديث الواردة في قصة عمر  مع أبي موسى  في الصحيح في سياقها تغاير ; لأن في بعضها : أن عمر  أرسل إلى أبي موسى  بعد انصرافه ، فرده من حينه ، وفي بعضها أنه لم يأته إلا في اليوم الثاني ، وجمع بينها ابن حجر  في الفتح قال : وظاهر هذين السياقين التغاير ، فإن الأول يقتضي أنه لم يرجع إلى عمر  إلا في اليوم الثاني ، وفي الثاني أنه أرسل إليه في الحال إلى أن قال ويجمع بينهما : بأن عمر  لما فرغ من الشغل الذي كان فيه تذكره فسأل عنه فأخبر برجوعه ، فأرسل إليه ، فلم يجده الرسول في ذلك الوقت ، وجاء هو إلى عمر  في اليوم الثاني ، اهـ . منه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
تنبيهات تتعلق بهذه المسألة . 

 الأول : اعلم أن المستأذن إن تحقق أن أهل البيت سمعوه لزمه   الانصراف بعد الثالثة ; لأنهم لما سمعوه ، ولم يأذنوا له دل ذلك على عدم   الإذن ، وقد بينت السنة الصحيحة عدم الزيادة على الثلاثة ، خلافا لمن قال   من أهل العلم : إن له أن يزيد على الثلاث مطلقا ، وكذلك إذا لم يدر هل   سمعوه أو لا ، فإنه يلزمه الانصراف بعد الثالثة ، كما أوضحنا أدلته ولم   يقيد شيء منها بعلمه بأنهم سمعوه . 

 التنبيه الثاني : اعلم أن الذي يظهر لنا رجحانه من الأدلة ، أنه إن علم أن   أهل البيت ، لم يسمعوا استئذانه لا يزيد على الثالثة ، بل ينصرف بعدها   لعموم الأدلة ، وعدم تقييد شيء منها بكونهم لم يسمعوه خلافا لمن قال له   الزيادة ، ومن فصل في ذلك ، وقال النووي  في شرح مسلم      : أما إذا استأذن ثلاثا ، فلم يؤذن له ، وظن أنه لم يسمعه ، ففيه ثلاثة   مذاهب أشهرها أنه ينصرف ، ولا يعيد الاستئذان . والثاني : يزيد فيه .   والثالث : إن كان بلفظ الاستئذان المتقدم لم يعده ، وإن كان بغيره أعاده ،   فمن قال بالأظهر فحجته قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   " : فلم يؤذن له فليرجع " ومن قال بالثاني حمل الحديث على من علم ، أو ظن أنه سمعه ، فلم يأذن والله أعلم . 

 والصواب إن شاء الله تعالى هو ما قدمنا من عدم الزيادة على الثلاث ; لأنه   ظاهر النصوص ولا يجوز العدول عن ظاهر النص إلا بدليل يجب الرجوع إليه ،  كما  هو مقرر في الأصول . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (405)
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ* 
*صـ 499 إلى صـ 506**
*
*

 [ ص: 499 ] التنبيه الثالث : قال بعض أهل العلم : إن المستأذن ينبغي له ألا يقف تلقاء الباب بوجهه ولكنه يقف جاعلا الباب عن يمينه أو يساره ، ويستأذن وهو كذلك ، قال ابن كثير    : ثم ليعلم أنه ينبغي للمستأذن على أهل المنزل ألا يقف تلقاء الباب بوجهه ، ولكن ليكن الباب عن يمينه ، أو يساره لما رواه أبو داود    : حدثنا مؤمل بن الفضل الحراني  في آخرين ، قالوا : حدثنا  بقية بن الوليد  ، حدثنا محمد بن عبد الرحمن  عن عبد الله بن بشر  قال     " : كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا أتى باب قوم لم يستقبل   الباب من تلقاء وجهه ، ولكن من ركنه الأيمن أو الأيسر ، ويقول " السلام   عليكم : السلام عليكم " وذلك أن الدور لم يكن عليها يومئذ ستور ، انفرد به أبو داود    . وقال أبو داود  أيضا : حدثنا  عثمان بن أبي شيبة  ، ثنا جرير  ، ح ، وثنا  أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ، ثنا حفص  عن  الأعمش  ، عن طلحة  عن هزيل  قال : جاء رجل قال عثمان    : سعد [ بن أبي وقاص    ] ، فوقف على باب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يستأذن فقام على الباب ، قال عثمان    : مستقبل الباب ، فقال له النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   " : هكذا عنك أو هكذا فإنما الاستئذان من النظر " ورواه  أبو داود الطيالسي  عن  سفيان الثوري  ، عن  الأعمش  عن  طلحة بن مصرف  عن رجل عن سعد  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رواه أبو داود  ، من حديثه انتهى من ابن كثير  ، والحديثان اللذان ذكرهما عن أبي داود  نقلناهما من سنن أبي داود  لأن نسخة ابن كثير  التي عندنا فيها تحريف فيهما . 

 وفيما ذكرنا دلالة على ما ذكرنا من أن المستأذن لا يقف مستقبل الباب خوفا   أن يفتح له الباب ، فيرى من أهل المنزل ما لا يحبون أن يراه ، بخلاف ما لو   كان الباب عن يمينه أو يساره فإنه وقت فتح الباب لا يرى ما في داخل البيت  ،  والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة الثالثة : اعلم أن المستأذن إذا قال له رب المنزل : من أنت ،   فلا يجوز له أن يقول له : أنا بل يفصح باسمه وكنيته إن كان مشهورا به ;   لأن لفظة أنا يعبر بها كل أحد عن نفسه فلا تحصل بها معرفة المستأذن ، وقد   ثبت معنى هذا عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثبوتا لا مطعن فيه . 

 قال  البخاري    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثنا  أبو الوليد هشام بن عبد الملك  ، حدثنا شعبة  ، عن  محمد بن المنكدر  ، قال : سمعت جابرا    - رضي الله عنه - يقول     " : أتيت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في دين كان على أبي ، فدققت  الباب  ، فقال من ذا ؟ فقلت : أنا ، فقال : " أنا أنا " ، كأنه كرهها " انتهى منه ، وتكريره - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لفظة أنا دليل على أنه لم يرضها من جابر    ; لأنها لا يعرف بها المستأذن فهي جواب له - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بما لا يطابق سؤاله ، وظاهر الحديث أن جواب   [ ص:  500 ] المستأذن  بأنا ، لا يجوز لكراهة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لذلك  وعدم رضاه به  خلافا لمن قال : إنه مكروه كراهة تنزيه ، وهو قول الجمهور .  

 وقال  مسلم بن الحجاج    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثنا  محمد بن عبد الله بن نمير  ، حدثنا  عبد الله بن إدريس  ، عن شعبة  عن  محمد بن المنكدر  ، عن  جابر بن عبد الله    - رضي الله عنهما - قال   " : أتيت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فدعوت ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : من هذا ؟ قلت أنا فخرج وهو يقول : أنا أنا "   . 

 حدثنا يحيى بن يحيى  ،  وأبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ، واللفظ لأبي بكر  قال : قال يحيى    : أخبرنا ، وقال أبو بكر    : حدثنا  وكيع  عن شعبة  ، عن  محمد بن المنكدر  ، عن  جابر بن عبد الله  قال   " : استأذنت على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : من هذا ؟ فقلت : أنا ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أنا أنا "   . 

 وحدثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم  ، حدثنا  النضر بن شميل  ،  وأبو عامر العقدي    " ح " وحدثنا  محمد بن المثنى  ، حدثني  وهب بن جرير    " ح " وحدثني عبد الرحمن بن بشر  ، حدثنا بهز كلهم  عن شعبة  بهذا الإسناد ، وفي حديثهم كأنه كره ذلك انتهى منه . وقول جابر  ، كأنه كره ذلك فيه أنه لا يخفى من تكريره - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لفظة أنا أنه كره ذلك ولم يرضه ، وحديث جابر  هذا أخرجه غير الشيخين من باقي الجماعة . 
المسألة الرابعة : اعلم أن الأظهر الذي لا ينبغي العدول عنه أن الرجل يلزمه أن يستأذن على أمه وأخته ، وبنيه وبناته البالغين   ; لأنه إن دخل على من ذكر بغير استئذان فقد تقع عينه على عورات من ذكر ، وذلك لا يحل له . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في فتح الباري في شرحه لحديث :   " إنما جعل الاستئذان من أجل البصر " ما نصه : ويؤخذ منه أنه يشرع الاستئذان على كل أحد حتى المحارم   ; لئلا تكون منكشفة العورة . وقد أخرج  البخاري  في الأدب المفرد عن نافع    : كان  ابن عمر  إذا بلغ بعض ولده الحلم لم يدخل عليه إلا بإذن ، ومن طريق علقمة  جاء رجل إلى  ابن مسعود  فقال : أستأذن على أمي ؟ فقال ما على كل أحيانها تريد أن تراها   . ومن طريق مسلم بن نذير  بالنون مصغرا : سأل رجل حذيفة    : أستأذن على أمي ؟ فقال : إن لم تستأذن عليها رأيت ما تكره ، ومن طريق  موسى بن طلحة  ، دخلت مع أبي على أمي فدخل ، واتبعته فدفع في صدري ، وقال : تدخل بغير إذن ؟ ومن طريق عطاء  سألت  ابن عباس  استأذن على أختي ؟   [ ص: 501 ] قال نعم ، قلت إنها في حجري ؟ قال : أتحب أن تراها عريانة ؟ وأسانيد هذه الآثار كلها صحيحة ، انتهى من فتح الباري . 

 وهذه الآثار عن هؤلاء الصحابة تؤيد ما ذكرنا من الاستئذان على من ذكرنا ، ويفهم من الحديث الصحيح   " : إنما جعل الاستئذان من أجل البصر " ، فوقوع البصر على عورات من ذكر لا يحل ، كما ترى ، وقال ابن كثير    - رحمه الله - في تفسيره للآية التي نحن بصددها : وقال هشيم    : أخبرنا  أشعث بن سوار  ، عن كردوس  ، عن  ابن مسعود  ، قال : عليكم أن تستأذنوا على أمهاتكم وأخواتكم   . وقال أشعث  ، عن  عدي بن ثابت    : أن امرأة من الأنصار  قالت   : يا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إني أكون في منزلي على الحال التي   لا أحب أن يراني أحد عليها لا والد ولا ولد ، وإنه لا يزال يدخل علي رجل  من  أهل بيتي ، وأنا على تلك الحال ، فنزلت : ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تدخلوا بيوتا  الآية ، وقال  ابن جريج    : سمعت  عطاء بن أبي رباح  يخبر عن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - قال : ثلاث آيات جحدهن الناس ، قال الله تعالى : إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم      [ 49 \ 13 ] ، قال ويقولون : إن أكرمكم عند الله أعظمكم بيتا ، إلى أن   قال : والأدب كله قد جحده الناس ، قال : قلت : أستأذن على أخواتي أيتام في   حجري معي في بيت واحد ؟ قال : نعم ، فرددت عليه ليرخص لي فأبى ، فقال :  تحب  أن تراها عريانة ؟ قلت : لا ، قال : فاستأذن ، قال : فراجعته ، فقال :   أتحب أن تطيع الله ؟ قال : قلت : نعم ، قال : فاستأذن ، قال  ابن جريج    : وأخبرني  ابن طاوس  عن أبيه ، قال : ما من امرأة أكره إلي أن أرى عورتها من ذات محرم ، قال : وكان يشدد في ذلك ، وقال  ابن جريج  عن  الزهري    : سمعت هزيل بن شرحبيل الأودي  الأعمى أنه سمع  ابن مسعود  يقول : عليكم الإذن على أمهاتكم ، اهـ محل الغرض منه ، وهو يدل على ما ذكرنا من الاستئذان على من ذكرنا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
المسألة الخامسة : اعلم أنه إن لم يكن مع الرجل في بيته إلا امرأته أن الأظهر أنه لا يستأذن عليها ، وذلك يفهم من ظاهر قوله تعالى : لا تدخلوا بيوتا غير بيوتكم    ولأنه لا حشمة بين الرجل وامرأته ، ويجوز بينهما من الأحوال والملابسات  ما  لا يجوز لأحد غيرهما ، ولو كان أبا أو أما أو ابنا ، كما لا يخفى ،  ويدل  له الأثر الذي ذكرناه آنفا عن  موسى بن طلحة    : أنه دخل مع أبيه طلحة  على أمه فزجره طلحة  عن أن يدخل على أمه بغير إذن ، مع أن طلحة  زوجها دخل بغير إذن   . 

 [ ص: 502 ] وقال ابن كثير  في " تفسيره " : وقال  ابن جريج    : قلت لعطاء    : أيستأذن الرجل على امرأته ؟ قال : لا ، ثم قال ابن كثير      : وهذا محمول على عدم الوجوب ، وإلا فالأولى أن يعلمها بدخوله ولا   يفاجئها به ; لاحتمال أن تكون على هيئة لا تحب أن يراها عليها ، ثم نقل ابن كثير  عن  ابن جرير  بسنده عن زينب امرأة ابن مسعود  ، قالت : كان عبد الله  إذا   جاء من حاجة ، فانتهى إلى الباب تنحنح وبزق كراهة أن يهجم منا على أمر   يكرهه ، قال : وإسناده صحيح ، اهـ محل الغرض منه . والأول أظهر ولا سيما   عند من يرى إباحة نظر الزوج إلى فرج امرأته كمالك  وأصحابه ومن وافقهم ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة السادسة : إذا قال أهل المنزل للمستأذن : ارجع ، وجب عليه الرجوع ; لقوله تعالى : وإن قيل لكم ارجعوا فارجعوا هو أزكى لكم      [ 24 \ 28 ] ، وكان بعض أهل العلم يتمنى إذا استأذن على بعض أصدقائه أن   يقولوا له : ارجع ، ليرجع ، فيحصل له فضل الرجوع المذكور في قوله : هو أزكى لكم    ; لأن ما قال الله إنه أزكى لنا لا شك أن لنا فيه خيرا وأجرا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة السابعة : اعلم أن أقوى الأقوال دليلا وأرجحها فيمن نظر من كوة إلى داخل منزل قوم ففقئوا عينه التي نظر إليهم بها ،   ليطلع على عوراتهم أنه لا حرج عليهم في ذلك من إثم ولا غرم دية العين ولا   قصاص ، وهذا لا ينبغي العدول عنه لثبوته عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   ثبوتا لا مطعن فيه ، ولذا لم نذكر هنا أقوال من خالف في ذلك من أهل العلم   لسقوطها عندنا ، لمعارضتها النص الثابت عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال  البخاري    - رحمه الله - في " صحيحه " : باب من اطلع في بيت قوم ففقئوا عينه فلا دية له ، ثم ذكر من أحاديث هذه الترجمة : حدثنا علي بن عبد الله  ، حدثنا سفيان  ، حدثنا أبو الزناد  عن  الأعرج  ، عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال أبو القاسم    - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   " : لو أن امرأ اطلع عليك بغير إذن فخذفته بحصاة ففقأت عينه لم يكن عليك جناح " ، اهـ منه ، والجناح الحرج ، وقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذا الحديث الصحيح   " : لم يكن عليك جناح " ، لفظ جناح فيه نكرة في سياق النفي فهي تعم رفع كل حرج من إثم ودية وقصاص ، كما ترى . 

 وقال  مسلم بن الحجاج    - رحمه الله - في " صحيحه " : حدثني  زهير بن حرب  ، حدثنا جرير  ، عن سهيل  ، عن أبيه ، عن  أبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال   " : من اطلع في بيت قوم بغير إذنهم فقد حل لهم أن يفقئوا عينه " ، اهـ منه . 

 [ ص: 503 ] وهذا  الحديث الصحيح فيه التصريح  منه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنهم يحل لهم أن  يفقئوا عينه ، وكون ذلك حلالا  لهم مستلزم أنهم ليس عليهم فيه شيء من إثم ،  ولا دية ، ولا قصاص ; لأن كل  ما أحله الله على لسان نبيه - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - لا مؤاخذة على فعله  البتة بنوع من أنواع المؤاخذة ، كما لا يخفى . 

 وقال  مسلم بن الحجاج    - رحمه الله - تعالى في " صحيحه " متصلا بكلامه هذا الذي نقلنا عنه : حدثنا  ابن أبي عمر  ، حدثنا سفيان  ، عن أبي الزناد  ، عن  الأعرج  ، عن  أبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال   " : لو أن رجلا اطلع عليك بغير إذن فخذفته بحصاة ففقأت عينه ، ما كان عليك من جناح " ، اهـ منه . 

 وقد بينا وجه دلالته على أنه لا شيء في عين المذكور ، وثبوت هذا عن النبي -   صلى الله عليه وسلم - كما رأيت يدل على أنه لما تعدى وانتهك الحرمة ،  ونظر  إلى بيت غيره دون استئذان ، أن الله أذن على لسان رسوله - صلى الله  عليه  وسلم - في أخذ عينه الخائنة ، وأنها هدر لا عقل فيها ، ولا قود ، ولا  إثم ،  ويزيد ما ذكرنا توكيدا وإيضاحا ما جاء عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  منه أنه  هم أن يفعل ذلك . 

 قال  البخاري    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه تحت الترجمة المذكورة آنفا ، وهي قوله : باب من اطلع في بيت قوم ففقئوا عينه فلا دية له : حدثنا أبو اليمان  ، حدثنا  حماد بن زيد  ، عن عبيد الله بن أبي بكر بن أنس  ، عن أنس    - رضي الله عنه - : أن رجلا اطلع في بعض جحر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقام إليه بمشقص أو مشاقص ، وجعل يختله ليطعنه   . 

 حدثنا  قتيبة بن سعيد  ، حدثنا ليث  ، عن  ابن شهاب  ، أن  سهل بن سعد الساعدي  أخبره أن   رجلا اطلع في جحر في باب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ومع رسول الله  -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - مدرى يحك به رأسه ، فلما رآه رسول الله - صلى  الله  عليه وسلم - قال " : لو أعلم أنك تنتظرني لطعنت به في عينيك " ، قال  رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : إنما جعل الإذن من قبل البصر " ، اهـ منه ، وقد ذكر  البخاري  هذه الأحاديث التي ذكرناها عنه هنا في كتاب الديات . 

 وقد قال في كتاب الاستئذان : باب الاستئذان من أجل البصر : حدثنا علي بن عبد الله  ، حدثنا سفيان  ، قال  الزهري    : حفظته كما أنك هاهنا عن  سهل بن سعد  ، قال : اطلع   رجل من جحر في حجر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ومع النبي - صلى الله   عليه وسلم - مدرى يحك بها رأسه ، فقال " : لو أعلم أنك تنظر لطعنت به في   عينك ، إنما جعل الاستئذان من أجل البصر "   . 

 [ ص: 504 ] حدثنا مسدد  ، حدثنا  حماد بن زيد  ، عن عبيد الله بن أبي بكر  ، عن  أنس بن مالك    - رضي الله عنه - : أن   رجلا اطلع من بعض حجر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقام إليه النبي -  صلى  الله عليه وسلم - بمشقص أو بمشاقص ، فكأني أنظر إليه يختل الرجل  ليطعنه ،  وهذه النصوص الصحيحة تؤيد ما ذكرنا ، فلا التفات لمن  خالفها من أهل العلم ،  ومن أولها ; لأن النص لا يجوز العدول عنه ، إلا  لدليل يجب الرجوع إليه . 

 واعلم أن المشقص بكسر أوله وسكون ثانيه ، وفتح ثالثه هو نصل السهم إذا كان   طويلا غير عريض ، وقوله في الحديث المذكور : من جحر في حجر النبي - صلى   الله عليه وسلم - الجحر الأول : بضم الجيم وسكون الحاء المهملة وهو كل ثقب   مستدير في أرض أو حائط ، والثاني : بضم الحاء المهملة وفتح الجيم جمع حجرة  :  وهي ناحية البيت . 

 وقال  مسلم بن الحجاج    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثنا يحيى بن يحيى  ،  وأبو كامل فضيل بن الحسين   وقتيبة بن سعيد  ، واللفظ ليحيى  ، وأبي كامل  ، قال يحيى    : أخبرنا ، وقال الآخران : حدثنا  حماد بن زيد  ، عن عبيد الله بن أبي بكر  ، عن  أنس بن مالك    - رضي الله عنه - أن   رجلا اطلع من بعض حجر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقام إليه بمشقص أو   مشاقص ، فكأني أنظر إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يختله ليطعنه ، وفي لفظ عند مسلم  من حديث  سهل بن سعد الساعدي    : أن   رجلا اطلع في جحر في باب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ومع رسول الله  -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - مدرى يحك بها رأسه ، فلما رآه رسول الله - صلى  الله  عليه وسلم - قال " : لو أعلم أنك تنظرني لطعنت به في عينك " ، وقال  رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : إنما جعل الاستئذان من أجل البصر " ، وفي مسلم  روايات أخر بهذا المعنى قد اكتفينا منها بما ذكرنا . 

 وهذه النصوص الصحيحة التي ذكرنا لا ينبغي العدول عنها ، ولا تأويلها بغير   مستند صحيح من كتاب أو سنة ، ولذلك اخترنا ما جاء فيها من أن تلك العين   الخائنة يحل أخذها ، وتكون هدرا ، ولم نلتفت إلى قول من أقوال من خالف ذلك ،   ولا لتأويلهم للنصوص بغير مستند يجب الرجوع إليه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى  .  
المسألة الثامنة : اعلم أن صاحب المنزل إذا أرسل رسولا إلى شخص ليحضر عنده ،   فإن أهل العلم قد اختلفوا : هل يكون الإرسال إليه إذنا ; لأنه طلب حضوره   بإرساله إليه ، وعلى هذا القول إذا جاء  منزل من  أرسل إليه فله الدخول بلا إذن جديد اكتفاء بالإرسال إليه ، أو لا  بد من أن  يستأذن إذا أتى المنزل استئذانا جديدا ، ولا يكتفي بالإرسال ؟ وكل من   [ ص: 505 ] القولين قال به بعض أهل العلم ، واحتج من قال : إن الإرسال إليه إذن يكفي عن الاستئذان عند إتيان المنزل بما رواه أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا  موسى بن إسماعيل  ، ثنا حماد  ، عن حبيب  ، وهشام  عن محمد  عن  أبي هريرة    : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال   " : رسول الرجل إلى الرجل إذنه " ، حدثنا حسين بن معاذ  ، ثنا عبد الأعلى  ، ثنا سعيد  ، عن قتادة  ، عن أبي رافع  ، عن  أبي هريرة    : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال   " : إذا دعي أحدكم إلى طعام فجاء مع الرسول فإن ذلك له إذن " ، قال  أبو علي اللؤلؤي    : سمعت أبا داود  يقول : قتادة  لم يسمع من أبي رافع  شيئا ، اهـ من أبي داود    . 

 قال ابن حجر  في " فتح الباري " : وقد ثبت سماعه منه في الحديث الذي سيأتي في  البخاري  في كتاب التوحيد من رواية  سليمان التيمي  ، عن قتادة    : أن أبا رافع  حدثه ، اهـ . 

 ويدل لصحة ما رواه أبو داود  ، ورواه  البخاري  تعليقا : باب إذا دعي الرجل فجاء هل يستأذن ؟ وقال سعيد  عن قتادة  ، عن أبي رافع  ، عن  أبي هريرة  ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال " : هو إذنه " اهـ ، ومعلوم أن  البخاري  لا يعلق بصيغة الجزم ، إلا ما هو صحيح عنده ، كما قدمناه مرارا . وقال ابن حجر  في " الفتح " : في حديث كون   " رسول الرجل إلى الرجل إذنه " ، وله متابع أخرجه  البخاري  في الأدب المفرد من طريق  محمد بن سيرين  عن  أبي هريرة  ، بلفظ   " : رسول الرجل إلى الرجل إذنه " ، وأخرج له شاهدا موقوفا على  ابن مسعود  ، قال   " : إذا دعي الرجل فهو إذنه " ، وأخرجه  ابن أبي شيبة  مرفوعا ، انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 فهذه جملة أدلة من قالوا : بأن من دعي لا يستأذن إذا قدم . 

 وأما الذين قالوا : يستأذن إذا قدم إلى منزل المرسل ، ولا يكتفي بإرسال الرسول ، فقد احتجوا بما رواه  البخاري  في " صحيحه " : حدثنا أبو نعيم  ، حدثنا  عمر بن ذر  ، وحدثني محمد بن مقاتل  ، أخبرنا عبد الله  ، أخبرنا  عمر بن ذر  ، أخبرنا مجاهد  عن  أبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - قال : دخلت مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فوجد لبنا في قدح ، فقال " : أبا هر  الحق أهل الصفة فادعهم إلي " ، قال : فأتيتهم فدعوتهم ، فأقبلوا فاستأذنوا فأذن لهم فدخلوا ، اهـ منه ، قال : هذا الحديث الصحيح صريح في أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أرسل أبا هر  لأهل الصفة ، ولم يكتفوا بالإرسال عن الاستئذان ولو كان يكفي عنه لبينه صلى الله عليه وسلم ; لأنه لا يؤخر البيان عن وقت الحاجة . 

 ومن أدلة أهل هذا القول ظاهر عموم قوله تعالى :   [ ص: 506 ] لا تدخلوا بيوتا غير بيوتكم حتى تستأنسوا  الآية ; لأن ظاهرها يشمل من أرسل إليه وغيره ، وقد جمع بعض أهل العلم بين أدلة القولين . قال ابن حجر  في   " فتح الباري " : وجمع المهلب وغيره بتنزيل ذلك على اختلاف حالين إن طال   العهد بين الطلب والمجيء احتاج إلى استئناف الاستئذان ، وكذا إن لم يطل  لكن  كان المستدعي في مكان يحتاج معه إلى الإذن في العادة ، وإلا لم يحتج  إلى  استئناف إذن ، وقال ابن التين     : لعل  الأول فيمن علم أنه ليس عنده من يستأذن لأجله ، والثاني بخلافه .  قال :  والاستئذان على كل حال أحوط . وقال غيره : إن حضر صحبة الرسول أغناه   استئذان الرسول ، ويكفيه سلام الملاقاة ، وإن تأخر عن الرسول احتاج إلى   الاستئذان ، وبهذا جمع  الطحاوي  ، واحتج بقوله في الحديث " : فأقبلوا فاستأذنوا " فدل على أن  أبا هريرة  لم يكن معهم ، وإلا لقال : فأقبلنا ، كذا قال ، اهـ كلام ابن حجر    . وأقربها عندي الجمع الأخير ، ويدل له الحديث المذكور فيه ، وقوله في حديث أبي داود  المتقدم : فجاء مع الرسول فإن ذلك له إذن ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم إن الله خبير بما يصنعون  وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن    أمر الله - جل وعلا - المؤمنين والمؤمنات بغض البصر ، وحفظ الفرج ، ويدخل   في حفظ الفرج : حفظه من الزنى ، واللواط ، والمساحقة ، وحفظه من الإبداء   للناس والانكشاف لهم ، وقد دلت آيات أخر على أن حفظه من المباشرة المدلول   عليه بهذه الآية يلزم عن كل شيء إلا الزوجة والسرية ، وذلك في قوله تعالى   في سورة " المؤمنون " و " سأل سائل " ، والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون  إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم فإنهم غير ملومين    [ 23 \ 5 - 6 ] و [ 70 \ 29 - 30 ] . 

 فقد بينت هذه الآية أن حفظ الفرج من الزنى ، واللواط لازم ، وأنه لا يلزم حفظه عن الزوجة والموطوءة بالملك . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (406)
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ* 
*صـ 507 إلى صـ 514**
*
*
*
*

 وقد بينا في سورة " البقرة " أن الرجل يجب عليه حفظ فرجه عن وطء زوجته في الدبر ، وذكرنا لذلك أدلة كثيرة ، وقد أوضحنا الكلام على آية : والذين هم لفروجهم      [ 23 \ 5 ] ، في سورة " قد أفلح المؤمنون " ، وقد وعد الله تعالى من   امتثل أمره في هذه الآية من الرجال والنساء بالمغفرة والأجر العظيم ، إذا   عمل معها الخصال المذكورة معها في سورة " الأحزاب " ، وذلك في قوله تعالى :   إن المسلمين والمسلمات  إلى   [ ص: 507 ] قوله تعالى : والحافظين فروجهم والحافظات والذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات أعد الله لهم مغفرة وأجرا عظيما    [ 33 \ 35 ] ، وأوضح تأكيد حفظ الفرج عن الزنى في آيات أخر ; كقوله تعالى : ولا تقربوا الزنا إنه كان فاحشة وساء سبيلا    [ 17 \ 32 ] ، وقوله تعالى : والذين لا يدعون مع الله إلها آخر ولا يقتلون النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق ولا يزنون ومن يفعل ذلك يلق أثاما  يضاعف له العذاب يوم القيامة ويخلد فيه مهانا  إلا من تاب  الآية [ 25 \ 68 - 70 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وأوضح لزوم حفظ الفرج عن اللواط ، وبين أنه عدوان في آيات متعددة في قصة قوم لوط    ; كقوله : أتأتون الذكران من العالمين  وتذرون ما خلق لكم ربكم من أزواجكم بل أنتم قوم عادون    [ 26 \ 165 - 166 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ولوطا إذ قال لقومه إنكم لتأتون الفاحشة ما سبقكم بها من أحد من العالمين  أئنكم لتأتون الرجال وتقطعون السبيل وتأتون في ناديكم المنكر    [ 29 \ 28 - 29 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقد أوضحنا كلام أهل العلم وأدلتهم في عقوبة فاعل فاحشة اللواط في سورة " هود " ، وعقوبة الزاني في أول هذه السورة الكريمة . 

 واعلم أن الأمر بحفظ الفرج يتناول حفظه من انكشافه للناس ، وقال ابن كثير    - رحمه الله - في تفسير هذه الآية : وحفظ الفرج تارة يكون بمنعه من الزنى ; كما قال تعالى : والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون  الآية [ 23 \ 5 ] ، وتارة يكون بحفظه من النظر إليه كما جاء في الحديث في مسند أحمد  والسنن   " : احفظ عورتك إلا من زوجتك أو ما ملكت يمينك " ، اهـ منه . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم  قال  الزمخشري  في الكشاف : من للتبعيض والمراد غض البصر عما يحرم ، والاقتصار به على ما يحل ، وجوز الأخفش  أن تكون مزيدة ، وأباه  سيبويه  ،   فإن قلت : كيف دخلت في غض البصر دون حفظ الفرج ؟ قلت : دلالة على أن أمر   النظر أوسع ، ألا ترى أن المحارم لا بأس بالنظر إلى شعورهن ، وصدورهن ،   وثديهن ، وأعضادهن ، وأسوقهن ، وأقدامهن ، وكذلك الجواري المستعرضات ،   والأجنبية ينظر إلى وجهها وكفيها وقدميها في إحدى الروايتين ، وأما أمر   الفرج فمضيق ، وكفاك فرقا أن أبيح النظر إلا ما استثني منه ، وحظر الجماع   إلا ما استثني منه ، ويجوز أن يراد مع حفظها من الإفضاء إلى ما لا يحل   حفظها عن الإبداء . 

 [ ص: 508 ] وعن ابن زيد    : كل ما في القرآن من حفظ الفرج فهو عن الزنى إلا هذا فإنه أراد به الاستتار ، اهـ كلام  الزمخشري    . 

 وما نقل عن ابن زيد  من  أن المراد بحفظ  الفرج في هذه الآية الاستتار فيه نظر ، بل يدخل فيه دخولا  أوليا حفظه من  الزنى واللواط ، ومن الأدلة على ذلك تقديمه الأمر بغض البصر  على الأمر  بحفظ الفرج ; لأن النظر بريد الزنى ، كما سيأتي إيضاحه قريبا إن  شاء الله  تعالى ، وما ذكر جواز النظر إليه من المحارم لا يخلو بعضه من نظر ،  وسيأتي  تحقيق ذلك إن شاء الله تعالى وتفصيله في سورة " الأحزاب " ، كما  وعدنا في  ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك ، أنا نوضح مسألة الحجاب في سورة "  الأحزاب " .  

 وقول  الزمخشري    : إن من في قوله : يغضوا من أبصارهم  للتبعيض ، قاله غيره ، وقواه القرطبي  بالأحاديث الواردة في أن نظرة الفجاءة لا حرج فيها ، وعليه أن يغض بصره بعدها ، ولا ينظر نظرا عمدا إلى ما لا يحل ، وما ذكره  الزمخشري  عن الأخفش  ، وذكره القرطبي  وغيرهما من أن من زائدة ، لا يعول عليه . وقال القرطبي      : وقيل الغض : النقصان ، يقال : غض فلان من فلان ، أي : وضع منه ،  فالبصر  إذا لم يمكن من عمله ، فهو موضوع منه ومنقوص ، فـ من صلة للغض ،  وليست  للتبعيض ، ولا للزيادة ، اهـ منه . 

 والأظهر عندنا أن مادة الغض تتعدى إلى المفعول بنفسها وتتعدى إليه أيضا   بالحرف الذي هو من ومثل ذلك كثير في كلام العرب ، ومن أمثلة تعدي الغض   للمعقول بنفسه قول جرير    : 


**فغض الطرف إنك من نمير فلا كعبا بلغت ولا كلابا* *

 وقول عنترة    : 


**وأغض طرفي ما بدت لي جارتي     حتى يواري جارتي مأواها 
**

 وقول الآخر : 


**وما كان غض الطرف منا سجية     ولكننا في مذحج غربان 
**

 لأن قوله : غض الطرف مصدر مضاف إلى مفعوله بدون حرف . 

 [ ص: 509 ] ومن أمثلة تعدي الغض بـ من قوله تعالى : يغضوا من أبصارهم  و يغضضن من أبصارهن  وما ذكره هنا من الأمر بغض البصر قد جاء في آية أخرى تهديد من لم يمتثله ، ولم يغض بصره عن الحرام ، وهي قوله تعالى : يعلم خائنة الأعين    [ 40 \ 19 ] . 

 وقد قال  البخاري    - رحمه الله - : وقال  سعيد بن أبي الحسن  ، للحسن    : إن نساء العجم يكشفن صدرهن ورءوسهن ، قال : اصرف بصرك عنهن ، يقول الله - عز وجل - : قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم  قال قتادة    : عما لا يحل لهم ، وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن  خائنة الأعين النظر إلى ما نهي عنه ، اهـ محل الغرض منه بلفظه . 

 وبه تعلم أن قوله تعالى : يعلم خائنة الأعين  فيه الوعيد لمن يخون بعينه بالنظر إلى ما لا يحل له ، وهذا الذي دلت عليه الآيتان من الزجر عن النظر إلى ما لا يحل جاء موضحا في أحاديث كثيرة . 

 منها : ما ثبت في الصحيح ، عن  أبي سعيد الخدري    - رضي الله عنه - : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال     " : إياكم والجلوس بالطرقات " ، قالوا : يا رسول الله ما لنا من مجالسنا   بد نتحدث فيها ، قال " : فإذا أبيتم إلا المجلس فأعطوا الطريق حقه " ،   قالوا : وما حق الطريق يا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ؟ قال " : غض البصر ، وكف الأذى ، ورد السلام ، والأمر بالمعروف ، والنهي عن المنكر " ، انتهى ، هذا لفظ  البخاري  في " صحيحه " . 

 ومنها ما ثبت في الصحيح عن  عبد الله بن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - قال : أردف النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  الفضل بن عباس  يوم النحر خلفه على عجز راحلته ، وكان الفضل  رجلا   وضيئا فوقف النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - للناس يفتيهم ، وأقبلت امرأة من   خثعم وضيئة تستفتي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فطفق الفضل ينظر  إليها  وأعجبه حسنها ، فالتفت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والفضل  ينظر إليها ، فأخلف بيده ، فأخذ بذقن الفضل فعدل وجهه عن النظر إليها ، الحديث . 

 ومحل الشاهد منه : أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صرف وجه الفضل  عن النظر إليها ، فدل ذلك على أن نظره إليها لا يجوز ، واستدلال من يرى أن للمرأة الكشف عن وجهها بحضرة الرجال الأجانب بكشف الخثعمية  وجهها في هذا الحديث ، سيأتي إن شاء الله الجواب عنه في   [ ص: 510 ] الكلام على مسألة الحجاب في سورة " الأحزاب " . 

 ومنها ما ثبت في الصحيحين وغيرهما : من أن نظر العين إلى ما لا يحل لها تكون به زانية ، فقد ثبت في الصحيح عن  ابن عباس  ، أنه قال : ما رأيت شيئا أشبه باللمم مما قال  أبو هريرة  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   " : إن الله كتب على ابن آدم  حظه من الزنى أدرك ذلك لا محالة ، فزنى العين : النظر ، وزنى اللسان : المنطق ، والنفس تتمنى وتشتهي ، والفرج يصدق ذلك كله ويكذبه " ، اهـ ، هذا لفظ  البخاري  ، والحديث متفق عليه ، وفي بعض رواياته زيادة على ما ذكرنا هنا . 

 ومحل الشاهد منه قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   " : فزنى العين النظر " ، فإطلاق اسم الزنى على نظر العين إلى ما لا يحل دليل واضح على تحريمه والتحذير منه ، والأحاديث بمثل هذا كثيرة معلومة . 

 ومعلوم أن النظر سبب الزنى فإن  من أكثر من  النظر إلى جمال امرأة مثلا قد يتمكن بسببه حبها من قلبه تمكنا  يكون سبب  هلاكه ، والعياذ بالله ، فالنظر بريد الزنى ، وقال مسلم بن الوليد الأنصاري    : 


**كسبت لقلبي نظرة لتسره     عيني فكانت شقوة ووبالا 
ما مر بي شيء أشد من الهوى     سبحان من خلق الهوى وتعالى 
**

 وقال آخر : 
**ألم تر أن العين للقلب رائد     فما تألف العينان فالقلب آلف 
**

 وقال آخر : 
**وأنت إذا أرسلت طرفك رائدا     لقلبك يوما أتعبتك المناظر 
رأيت الذي لا كله أنت قادر     عليه ولا عن بعضه أنت صابر 
**

 وقال  أبو الطيب المتنبي    : 
**وأنا الذي اجتلب المنية طرفه     فمن المطالب والقتيل القاتل 
**

 وقد ذكر  ابن الجوزي     - رحمه الله - في  كتابه " ذم الهوى " فصولا جيدة نافعة أوضح فيها الآفات  التي يسببها النظر  وحذر فيها منه ، وذكر كثيرا من أشعار الشعراء ، والحكم  النثرية   [ ص: 511 ] في ذلك وكله معلوم ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .

قوله تعالى : ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها  اعلم أولا أن كلام العلماء في هذه الآية يرجع جميعه إلى ثلاثة أقوال : 

 الأول : أن الزينة هنا نفس شيء من بدن المرأة ; كوجهها وكفيها . 

 الثاني : أن الزينة هي ما يتزين به خارجا عن بدنها . 

 وعلى هذا القول ففي الزينة المذكورة الخارجة عن بدن المرأة قولان : 

 أحدهما : أنها الزينة التي لا يتضمن إبداؤها رؤية شيء من البدن ; كالملاءة التي تلبسها المرأة فوق القميص والخمار والإزار . 

 والثاني : أنها الزينة التي يتضمن إبداؤها رؤية شيء من البدن كالكحل في العين . 

 فإنه يتضمن رؤية الوجه أو بعضه ، وكالخضاب والخاتم ، فإن رؤيتهما تستلزم   رؤية اليد ، وكالقرط والقلادة والسوار ، فإن رؤية ذلك تستلزم رؤية محله من   البدن ; كما لا يخفى . 

 وسنذكر بعض كلام أهل العلم في ذلك ، ثم نبين ما يفهم من آيات القرآن رجحانه . 

 قال ابن كثير    - رحمه الله - في تفسير هذه الآية ، وقوله تعالى : ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها  أي : لا يظهرن شيئا من الزينة للأجانب ، إلا ما لا يمكن إخفاؤه ، قال  ابن مسعود  كالرداء   والثياب ، يعني على ما كان يتعاطاه نساء العرب من المقنعة التي تجلل   ثيابها ، وما يبدو من أسافل الثياب ، فلا حرج عليها فيه لأن هذا لا يمكنها   إخفاؤه ونظيره في زي النساء ما يظهر من إزارها ، وما لا يمكن إخفاؤه ،  وقال  بقول  ابن مسعود    : الحسن  ،  وابن سيرين  ، وأبو الجوزاء  ،  وإبراهيم النخعي  وغيرهم ، وقال  الأعمش  عن  سعيد بن جبير  ، عن  ابن عباس  ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها  قال : وجهها وكفيها والخاتم ، وروي عن  ابن عمر  ، وعطاء  ، وعكرمة  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ، وأبي الشعثاء  ، والضحاك  ،  وإبراهيم النخعي  وغيرهم نحو ذلك . وهذا يحتمل أن يكون تفسيرا للزينة التي نهين عن إبدائها   ; كما قال  أبو إسحاق السبيعي  ، عن أبي الأحوص  ، عن عبد الله  قال في قوله : ولا يبدين زينتهن    الزينة : القرط ، والدملوج ، والخلخال ، والقلادة ، وفي رواية عنه بهذا   الإسناد ، قال : الزينة زينتان ، فزينة لا يراها إلا الزوج الخاتم والسوار ،   وزينة يراها   [ ص: 512 ] الأجانب ، وهي الظاهر من الثياب ، وقال  الزهري      : لا يبدو لهؤلاء الذين سمى الله ممن لا تحل له إلا الأسورة والأخمرة   والأقرطة من غير حسر ، وأما عامة الناس ، فلا يبدو منها إلا الخواتم   .   وقال مالك ، عن  الزهري  إلا ما ظهر منها    : الخاتم والخلخال ، ويحتمل أن  ابن عباس  ، ومن تابعه أرادوا تفسير ما ظهر منها : بالوجه والكفين ، وهذا هو المشهور عند الجمهور ، ويستأنس له بالحديث الذي رواه أبو داود  في " سننه " : 

 حدثنا  يعقوب بن كعب الأنطاكي  ، ومؤمل بن الفضل الحراني  ، قالا : حدثنا الوليد  ، عن  سعيد بن بشير  ، عن قتادة  ، عن خالد بن دريك  ، عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - : أن  أسماء بنت أبي بكر  دخلت   على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وعليها ثياب رقاق فأعرض عنها ، وقال " :   يا أسماء ، إن المرأة إذا بلغت المحيض لم يصلح أن يرى منها إلا هذا " ،   وأشار إلى وجهه وكفيه ، لكن قال أبو داود  ،  وأبو حاتم الرازي    : هو مرسل ، خالد بن دريك  لم يسمع من عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - والله أعلم ، اهـ كلام ابن كثير    . 

 وقال القرطبي  في تفسيره لقوله تعالى : إلا ما ظهر منها    : واختلف الناس في قدر ذلك ، فقال  ابن مسعود    : ظاهر الزينة هو الثياب ، وزاد ابن جبير    : الوجه ، وقال  سعيد بن جبير  أيضا ، وعطاء  ،  والأوزاعي    : الوجه والكفان والثياب ، وقال  ابن عباس  ، وقتادة  ،  والمسور بن مخرمة      : ظاهر الزينة هو الكحل والسوار والخضاب إلى نصف الذراع والقرطة والفتخ   ونحو هذا ، فمباح أن تبديه المرأة لكل من دخل عليها من الناس   . وذكر  الطبري  عن قتادة  في معنى نصف الذراع حديثا عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وذكر آخر عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال " : لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر إذا عركت أن تظهر إلا وجهها ويديها إلى هاهنا   " ، وقبض على نصف الذراع . 

 قال ابن عطية    : ويظهر  لي بحكم ألفاظ  الآية أن المرأة مأمورة بأن لا تبدي وأن تجتهد في الإخفاء  لكل ما هو زينة ،  ووقع الاستثناء فيما يظهر بحكم ضرورة حركة فيما لا بد منه  ، أو إصلاح شأن  ونحو ذلك ، فما ظهر على هذا الوجه مما تؤدي إليه الضرورة  في النساء ، فهو  المعفو عنه . 

 قلت : وهذا قول حسن إلا أنه لما كان الغالب من الوجه والكفين ظهورهما عادة   ، وعبادة وذلك في الصلاة والحج ، فيصلح أن يكون الاستثناء راجعا إليهما   يدل لذلك ما رواه أبو داود  عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - ثم ذكر القرطبي  حديث عائشة  المذكور الذي   [ ص: 513 ] قدمناه قريبا ، ثم قال : وقد قال ابن خويز منداد  من علمائنا : إن المرأة إذا كانت جميلة ، وخيف من وجهها وكفيها الفتنة ، فعليها ستر ذلك ، وإن كانت عجوزا أو مقبحة جاز أن تكشف وجهها وكفيها ، اهـ محل الغرض من كلام القرطبي    . 

 وقال  الزمخشري     : الزينة ما تزينت به  المرأة من حلي أو كحل أو خضاب ، فما كان ظاهرا منها  كالخاتم والفتخة  والكحل والخضاب ، فلا بأس به ، وما خفي منها كالسوار ،  والخلخال ، والدملج  ، والقلادة ، والإكليل ، والوشاح ، والقرط ، فلا تبديه  إلا لهؤلاء  المذكورين ، وذكر الزينة دون مواقعها للمبالغة في الأمر بالتصون  والتستر ;  لأن هذه الزينة واقعة على مواضع من الجسد لا يحل النظر إليها  لغير هؤلاء ،  وهي الذراع ، والساق ، والعضد ، والعنق ، والرأس ، والصدر ،  والأذن ،  فنهى عن إبداء الزينة نفسها ليعلم أن النظر إذا لم يحل إليها  لملابستها  تلك المواقع ، بدليل أن النظر إليها غير ملابسة لها لا مقال في  حله ، كان  النظر إلى المواقع أنفسها متمكنا في الحظر ، ثابت القدم في  الحرمة ، شاهدا  على أن النساء حقهن أن يحتطن في سترها ويتقين الله في الكشف  عنها ، إلى  آخر كلامه . 

 وقال صاحب " الدر المنثور " : وأخرج عبد الرزاق   والفريابي  ،  وسعيد بن منصور  ،  وابن أبي شيبة  ،  وعبد بن حميد  ،  وابن جرير  ، وابن المنذر  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ،  والطبراني  ، والحاكم  وصححه ، وابن مردويه  ، عن  ابن مسعود    - رضي الله عنه - في قوله تعالى : ولا يبدين زينتهن  قال : الزينة السوار والدملج والخلخال ، والقرط ، والقلادة إلا ما ظهر منها  قال : الثياب والجلباب   . 

 وأخرج  ابن أبي شيبة  ،  وابن جرير  ، وابن المنذر  ، عن  ابن مسعود      - رضي الله عنه - قال : الزينة زينتان ، ، زينة ظاهرة ، وزينة باطنة لا   يراها إلا الزوج . فأما الزينة الظاهرة : فالثياب ، وأما الزينة الباطنة :   فالكحل ، والسوار والخاتم ، ولفظ  ابن جرير    : فالظاهرة منها الثياب ، وما يخفى : فالخلخالان والقرطان والسواران . 

 وأخرج ابن المنذر  عن أنس  في قوله : ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها  قال : الكحل والخاتم   . 

 وأخرج  سعيد بن منصور  ،  وابن جرير  ،  وعبد بن حميد  ، وابن المنذر  ، والبيهقي  عن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها  قال : الكحل والخاتم والقرط والقلادة   . 

 [ ص: 514 ] وأخرج عبد الرزاق   وعبد بن حميد  ، عن  ابن عباس  في قوله : إلا ما ظهر منها  قال : هو خضاب الكف ، والخاتم   . 

 وأخرج  ابن أبي شيبة  ،  وعبد بن حميد  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، عن  ابن عباس  في قوله : إلا ما ظهر منها  قال : وجهها ، وكفاها والخاتم   . 

 وأخرج  ابن أبي شيبة  ،  وعبد بن حميد  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، عن  ابن عباس  في قوله : إلا ما ظهر منها  قال : رقعة الوجه ، وباطن الكف   . 

 وأخرج  ابن أبي شيبة   وعبد بن حميد  ، وابن المنذر  ، والبيهقي  في سننه ، عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - : أنها سئلت عن الزينة الظاهرة ؟ فقالت : القلب والفتخ ، وضمت طرف كمها   . 

 وأخرج  ابن أبي شيبة  عن عكرمة  في قوله : إلا ما ظهر منها  قال : الوجه وثغرة النحر   . 

 وأخرج  ابن جرير  عن  سعيد بن جبير  في قوله : إلا ما ظهر منها  قال : الوجه والكف   . 

 وأخرج  ابن جرير  عن عطاء  في قوله : إلا ما ظهر منها  قال : الكفان والوجه   . 

 وأخرج عبد الرزاق   وابن جرير  ، عن قتادة  ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها  قال : المسكتان والخاتم والكحل   . 

 قال قتادة    : وبلغني أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال " : لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر إلا إلى هاهنا " ويقبض نصف الذراع   . وأخرج عبد الرزاق   وابن جرير  ، عن  المسور بن مخرمة  في قوله : إلا ما ظهر منها  قال : القلبين ، يعني السوار والخاتم والكحل   . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (407)
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ* 
*صـ 515 إلى صـ 522**
*
*

 وأخرج سعيد  ،  وابن جرير  ، عن  ابن جريج  ، قال : قال  ابن عباس  في قوله تعالى : ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها  قال : الخاتم والمسكة   . قال  ابن جريج    : وقالت عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - : القلب والفتخة ، قالت عائشة    : دخلت علي ابنة أخي لأمي عبد الله بن الطفيل  مزينة ، فدخلت على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأعرض ، فقالت عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - : إنها ابنة أخي وجارية ، فقال " : إذا عركت المرأة لم يحل لها أن تظهر إلا وجهها وإلا ما دون   [ ص: 515 ] هذا " ، وقبض على ذراعه نفسه ، فترك بين قبضته وبين الكف مثل قبضة أخرى ، اهـ محل الغرض من كلام صاحب " الدر المنثور " . 

 وقد رأيت في هذه النقول المذكورة عن السلف أقوال أهل العلم في الزينة   الظاهرة والزينة الباطنة ، وأن جميع ذلك راجع في الجملة إلى ثلاثة أقوال ;   كما ذكرنا : 

 الأول : أن المراد بالزينة ما تتزين به المرأة خارجا عن أصل خلقتها ، ولا يستلزم النظر إليه رؤية شيء من بدنها ; كقول  ابن مسعود  ، ومن وافقه : إنها ظاهر الثياب ; لأن الثياب زينة لها خارجة عن أصل خلقتها وهي ظاهرة بحكم الاضطرار ، كما ترى . 

 وهذا القول هو أظهر الأقوال عندنا وأحوطها ، وأبعدها من الريبة وأسباب الفتنة . 

 القول الثاني : أن المراد بالزينة : ما تتزين به ، وليس من أصل خلقتها   أيضا ، لكن النظر إلى تلك الزينة يستلزم رؤية شيء من بدن المرأة ، وذلك   كالخضاب والكحل ، ونحو ذلك ; لأن النظر إلى ذلك يستلزم رؤية الموضع الملابس   له من البدن ، كما لا يخفى . 

 القول الثالث : أن المراد بالزينة الظاهرة بعض بدن المرأة الذي هو من أصل   خلقتها ; كقول من قال : إن المراد بما ظهر منها الوجه والكفان ، وما تقدم   ذكره عن بعض أهل العلم . 

 وإذا عرفت هذا ، فاعلم أننا قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك أن من   أنواع البيان التي تضمنها أن يقول بعض العلماء في الآية قولا ، وتكون في   نفس الآية قرينة دالة على عدم صحة ذلك القول ، وقدمنا أيضا في ترجمته أن من   أنواع البيان التي تضمنها أن يكون الغالب في القرآن إرادة معنى معين في   اللفظ ، مع تكرر ذلك اللفظ في القرآن ، فكون ذلك المعنى هو المراد من اللفظ   في الغالب ، يدل على أنه هو المراد في محل النزاع ; لدلالة غلبة إرادته  في  القرآن بذلك اللفظ ، وذكرنا له بعض الأمثلة في الترجمة . 

 وإذا عرفت ذلك ، فاعلم أن هذين النوعين من أنواع البيان للذين ذكرناهما في   ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك ، ومثلنا لهما بأمثلة متعددة كلاهما موجود في   هذه الآية ، التي نحن بصددها . 

 أما الأول منهما ، فبيانه أن قول من قال في معنى : ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها  أن المراد بالزينة : الوجه والكفان مثلا ، توجد في الآية قرينة تدل على عدم صحة   [ ص: 516 ] هذا القول ، وهي أن الزينة في لغة العرب ،   هي ما تتزين به المرأة مما هو خارج عن أصل خلقتها : كالحلي ، والحلل .   فتفسير الزينة ببعض بدن المرأة خلاف الظاهر ، ولا يجوز الحمل عليه ، إلا   بدليل يجب الرجوع إليه ، وبه تعلم أن قول من قال : الزينة الظاهرة : الوجه ،   والكفان خلاف ظاهر معنى لفظ الآية ، وذلك قرينة على عدم صحة هذا القول ،   فلا يجوز الحمل عليه إلا بدليل منفصل يجب الرجوع إليه . 

 وأما نوع البيان الثاني المذكور ، فإيضاحه : أن لفظ الزينة يكثر تكرره في   القرآن العظيم مرادا به الزينة الخارجة عن أصل المزين بها ، ولا يراد بها   بعض أجزاء ذلك الشيء المزين بها ; كقوله تعالى : يابني آدم خذوا زينتكم عند كل مسجد    [ 7 \ 31 ] ، وقوله تعالى : قل من حرم زينة الله التي أخرج لعباده    [ 7 \ 32 ] ، وقوله تعالى : إنا جعلنا ما على الأرض زينة لها    [ 18 \ 7 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وما أوتيتم من شيء فمتاع الحياة الدنيا وزينتها    [ 28 \ 60 ] ، وقوله تعالى : إنا زينا السماء الدنيا بزينة الكواكب    [ 37 \ 6 ] ، وقوله تعالى : والخيل والبغال والحمير لتركبوها وزينة  الآية [ 16 \ 8 ] ، وقوله تعالى : فخرج على قومه في زينته  الآية [ 28 \ 79 ] ، وقوله تعالى : المال والبنون زينة الحياة الدنيا  الآية [ 18 \ 46 ] ، وقوله تعالى : أنما الحياة الدنيا لعب ولهو  الآية [ 57 \ 20 ] ، وقوله تعالى : قال موعدكم يوم الزينة    [ 20 \ 59 ] ، وقوله تعالى عن قوم موسى : ولكنا حملنا أوزارا من زينة القوم    [ 20 \ 87 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ولا يضربن بأرجلهن ليعلم ما يخفين من زينتهن      [ 24 \ 31 ] ، فلفظ الزينة في هذه الآيات كلها يراد به ما يزين به  الشيء  وهو ليس من أصل خلقته ، كما ترى ، وكون هذا المعنى هو الغالب في لفظ   الزينة في القرآن ، يدل على أن لفظ الزينة في محل النزاع يراد به هذا   المعنى ، الذي غلبت إرادته في القرآن العظيم ، وهو المعروف في كلام العرب ;   كقول الشاعر : 
**يأخذن زينتهن أحسن ما ترى وإذا عطلن فهن خير عواطل* *

 وبه تعلم أن تفسير الزينة في الآية بالوجه والكفين ، فيه نظر . 

 وإذا علمت أن المراد بالزينة في القرآن ما   يتزين به مما هو خارج عن أصل الخلقة ، وأن من فسروها من العلماء بهذا   اختلفوا على قولين ، فقال بعضهم : هي زينة لا يستلزم النظر إليها رؤية شيء   من بدن المرأة كظاهر الثياب . وقال بعضهم : هي زينة يستلزم النظر   [ ص: 517 ] إليها رؤية موضعها من بدن المرأة ; كالكحل والخضاب ، ونحو ذلك . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : أظهر القولين المذكورين عندي قول  ابن مسعود      - رضي الله عنه - : أن الزينة الظاهرة هي ما لا يستلزم النظر إليها رؤية   شيء من بدن المرأة الأجنبية ، وإنما قلنا إن هذا القول هو الأظهر ; لأنه  هو  أحوط الأقوال ، وأبعدها عن أسباب الفتنة ، وأطهرها لقلوب الرجال  والنساء ،  ولا يخفى أن وجه المرأة هو أصل جمالها ورؤيته من أعظم أسباب  الافتتان بها ;  كما هو معلوم والجاري على قواعد الشرع الكريم ، هو تمام  المحافظة ،  والابتعاد من الوقوع فيما لا ينبغي . 

 واعلم أن مسألة الحجاب وإيضاح كون الرجل لا يجوز له النظر إلى شيء من بدن الأجنبية ،   سواء كان الوجه والكفين أو غيرهما قد وعدنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك   وغيرها من المواضع ، بأننا سنوضح ذلك في سورة " الأحزاب " ، في الكلام على   آية الحجاب ، وسنفي إن شاء الله تعالى بالوعد في ذلك بما يظهر به للمنصف  ما  ذكرنا . 

 واعلم أن الحديث الذي ذكرنا في كلام ابن كثير  عند أبي داود  ، وهو حديث عائشة  في دخول أسماء  على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في ثياب رقاق ، وأنه قال لها " : إن المرأة إذا بلغت المحيض لم يصلح أن يرى منها إلا هذا " ، وأشار إلى وجهه وكفيه ، حديث ضعيف عند أهل العلم بالحديث ; كما قدمنا عن ابن كثير  أنه قال فيه : قال أبو داود  ،  وأبو حاتم الرازي    : هو مرسل ، وخالد بن دريك  لم يسمع من عائشة    . 

 والأمر كما قال ، وعلى كل حال فسنبين هذه المسألة إن شاء الله بيانا شافيا   مع مناقشة أدلة الجميع في سورة " الأحزاب " ، ولذلك لم نطل الكلام فيها   هاهنا . 
تنبيه . 

 قد ذكرنا في كلام أهل العلم في الزينة أسماء كثير من أنواع الزينة ، ولعل بعض الناظرين في هذا الكتاب ، لا يعرف معنى تلك الأنواع من الزينة ، فأردنا أن نبينها هاهنا تكميلا للفائدة . 

 أما الكحل والخضاب فمعروفان  ، وأشهر أنواع  خضاب النساء الحناء ، والقرط ما يعلق في شحمة الأذن ، ويجمع  على قرطة  كقردة ، وقراط ، وقروط ، وأقراط ، ومنه قول الشاعر : 

 [ ص: 518 ] 
**أكلت دما إن لم أرعك بضرة بعيدة مهوى القرط طيبة النشر* *

 والخاتم معروف ، وهو حلية الأصابع ، والفتخ : جمع فتخة بفتخات وهي حلقة من   فضة لا فص فيها ، فإذا كان فيها فص ، فهو الخاتم ، وقيل : قد يكون للفتخة   فص ، وعليه فهي نوع من الخواتم ، والفتخة تلبسها النساء في أصابع أيديهن ،   وربما جعلتها المرأة في أصابع رجليها ، ومن ذلك قول الراجزة ، وهي الدهناء بنت مسحل  زوجة العجاج    : 


**والله لا تخدعني بضم     ولا بتقبيل ولا بشم 
إلا بزعزاع يسلي همي     تسقط منه فتخي في كمي 
**

 والخلخال ، ويقال له : 

 الخلخل حلية معروفة تلبسها النساء في أرجلهن كالسوار في المعصم ، والمخلخل : موضع الخلخال من الساق ، ومنه قول امرئ القيس    : 


**إذا قلت هاتي نوليني تمايلت     علي هضيم الكشح ريا المخلخل 
**

 والدملج : ويقال له الدملوج : هو المعضد ، وهو ما شد في عضد المرأة من   الخرز وغيره ، والعضد من المرفق إلى المنكب ، ومنه قول الشاعر : 


**ما مركب وركوب الخيل يعجبني     كمركب بين دملوج وخلخال 
**

 والسوار : حلية من الذهب ، أو الفضة مستديرة كالحلقة تلبسها المرأة في   معصمها ، وهو ما بين مفصل اليد والمرفق ، وهو القلب بضم القاف . 

 وقال بعض أهل اللغة : إن القلب هو السوار المفتول من طاق واحد لا من طاقين أو أكثر ، ومنه قول  خالد بن يزيد بن معاوية  في زوجته رملة بنت الزبير بن العوام    - رضي الله عنه - : 
**تجول خلاخيل النساء ولا أرى     لرملة خلخالا يجول ولا قلبا 
أحب بني العوام من أجل حبها     ومن أجلها أحببت أخوالها كلبا . 
**

 والمسكة بفتحات : السوار من عاج أو ذبل ، والعاج سن الفيل ، والذبل بالفتح   شيء كالعاج ، وهو ظهر السلحفاة البحرية ، يتخذ منه السوار ، ومنه قول جرير  يصف امرأة : 
**ترى العبس الحولي جونا بكوعها     لها مسكا في غير عاج ولا ذبل 
**

 [ ص: 519 ] قاله الجوهري  في " صحاحه " ، والمسك بفتحتين : جمع مسكة . 

 وقال بعض أهل اللغة : المسك أسورة من عاج أو قرون أو ذبل ، ومقتضى كلامهم   أنها لا تكون من الذهب ، ولا الفضة ، وقد قدمنا في سورة " التوبة " ، في   الكلام على قوله تعالى : والذين يكنزون الذهب والفضة  الآية [ 9 \ 34 ] ، في مبحث زكاة الحلي المباح من حديث  عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده ، عند أبي داود   والنسائي    : أن امرأة أتت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ومعها ابنتها وفي يد ابنتها مسكتان غليظتان من ذهب ،   الحديث . وهو دليل على أن المسكة تكون من الذهب ، كما تكون من العاج ،   والقرون ، والذبل ، وهذا هو الأظهر خلافا لكلام كثير من اللغويين في قولهم :   إن المسك لا يكون من الذهب ، والفضة ، والقلادة معروفة ، والله تعالى  أعلم  .
قوله تعالى : وتوبوا إلى الله جميعا أيها المؤمنون لعلكم تفلحون    لما أمر الله تعالى بهذه الآداب المذكورة في الآيات المتقدمة ، وكان   التقصير في امتثال تلك الأوامر قد يحصل علم خلقه ما يتداركون به ، ما وقع   منهم من التقصير في امتثال الأمر ، واجتناب النهي ، وبين لهم أن ذلك إنما   يكون بالتوبة ، وهي الرجوع عن الذنب ، والإنابة إلى الله بالاستغفار منه ، وهي ثلاثة أركان   : 

 الأول : الإقلاع عن الذنب إن كان متلبسا به . 

 والثاني : الندم على ما وقع منه من المعصية . 

 والثالث : النية ألا يعود إلى الذنب أبدا ، والأمر في قوله في هذه الآية : وتوبوا إلى الله جميعا  الظاهر أنه للوجوب وهو كذلك ، فالتوبة واجبة على كل مكلف ، من كل ذنب اقترفه ، وتأخيرها لا يجوز فتجب منه التوبة أيضا . 

 وقوله : لعلكم تفلحون  قد قدمنا مرارا أن أشهر معاني لعل في القرآن اثنان : 

 الأول : أنها على بابها من الترجي ، أي : توبوا إلى الله رجاء أن تفلحوا ،   وعلى هذا فالرجاء بالنسبة إلى العبد ، أما الله - جل وعلا - فهو عالم بكل   شيء ، فلا يجوز في حقه إطلاق الرجاء ، وعلى هذا فقوله تعالى لموسى  وهارون  في مخاطبة فرعون : فقولا له قولا لينا لعله يتذكر أو يخشى    [ 20 \ 44 ]   [ ص: 520 ] وهو - جل وعلا - عالم بما سبق في الأزل من أنه لا يتذكر ولا يخشى . 

 معناه : فقولا له قولا لينا رجاء منكما بحسب عدم علمكما بالغيب أن يتذكر أو يخشى . 

 والثاني : هو ما قاله بعض أهل العلم بالتفسير من أن كل لعل في القرآن   للتعليل ، إلا التي في سورة " الشعراء " ، وهي في قوله تعالى : وتتخذون مصانع لعلكم تخلدون    [ 26 \ 129 ] ، قالوا : فهي بمعنى كأنكم ، وقد قدمنا أن إطلاق لعل للتعليل معلوم في العربية ، ومنه قول الشاعر : 
**فقلتم لنا كفوا الحروب لعلنا نكف ووثقتم لنا كل موثق* *

 أي : كفوا الحروب ، لأجل أن نكف ; كما تقدم . 

 وعلى هذا القول ، فالمعنى : وتوبوا إلى الله جميعا أيها المؤمنون ، لأجل   أن تفلحوا ، أي : تنالوا الفلاح ، والفلاح في اللغة العربية : يطلق على   معنيين : 

 الأول : الفوز بالمطلوب الأعظم ، ومن هذا المعنى قول لبيد    : 
**فاعقلي إن كنت لما تعقلي     ولقد أفلح من كان عقل 
**

 أي : فاز بالمطلوب الأعظم من رزقه الله العقل . 

 المعنى الثاني : هو البقاء الدائم في النعيم والسرور ، ومنه قول الأضبط بن قريع  ، وقيل : كعب بن زهير    : 
**لكل هم من الهموم سعه     والمسا والصبح لا فلاح معه 
**

 يعني : أنه لا بقاء لأحد في الدنيا مع تعاقب المساء والصباح عليه . وقول لبيد بن ربيعة  أيضا : 
**لو أن حيا مدرك الفلاح     لناله ملاعب الرماح 
**

 يعني : لو كان أحد يدرك البقاء ، ولا يموت لناله ملاعب الرماح ، وهو عمه عامر بن   [ ص: 521 ] مالك بن جعفر  المعروف بملاعب الأسنة ، وقد قال فيه الشاعر يمدحه ، ويذم أخاه الطفيل والد عامر بن الطفيل  المشهور : 


**فررت وأسلمت ابن أمك عامرا     يلاعب أطراف الوشيج المزعزع 
**

 وبكل من المعنيين اللذين ذكرناهما في الفلاح فسر حديث الأذان والإقامة : 

 حي على الفلاح ; كما هو معروف . ومن تاب إلى الله - كما أمره الله - نال   الفلاح بمعنييه ، فإنه يفوز بالمطلوب الأعظم وهو الجنة ، ورضا الله تعالى ،   وكذلك ينال البقاء الأبدي في النعيم والسرور ، وما تضمنته هذه الآية   الكريمة من أمره - جل وعلا - لجميع المسلمين بالتوبة ، مشيرا إلى أنها تؤدي   إلى فلاحهم في قوله : لعلكم تفلحون  أوضحه في غير هذا الموضع ، وبين أن التوبة التي يمحو الله بها الذنوب ، ويكفر بها السيئات ، أنها التوبة النصوح ،   وبين أنها يترتب عليها تكفير السيئات ، ودخول الجنة ، ولا سيما عند من   يقول من أهل العلم : إن عسى من الله واجبة ، وله وجه من النظر ; لأنه عز   وجل جواد كريم ، رحيم غفور ، فإذا أطمع عبده في شيء من فضله ، فجوده وكرمه   تعالى وسعة رحمته يجعل ذلك الإنسان الذي أطمعه ربه في ذلك الفضل يثق بأنه   ما أطمعه فيه إلا ليتفضل به عليه . 

 ومن الآيات التي بينت هذا المعنى هنا ، قوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا توبوا إلى الله توبة نصوحا عسى ربكم أن يكفر عنكم سيئاتكم ويدخلكم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار    [ 66 \ 8 ] ، فقوله في آية " التحريم " هذه : ذلك بأن الذين كفروا    ; كقوله في آية " النور " : أيها المؤمنون  لأن من كفرت عنه سيئاته وأدخل الجنة ، فقد نال الفلاح بمعنييه ، وقوله في آية " التحريم " : توبوا إلى الله توبة نصوحا  موضح لقوله في " النور " : وتوبوا إلى الله جميعا    ونداؤه لهم بوصف الإيمان في الآيتين فيه تهييج لهم ، وحث على امتثال  الأمر  ; لأن الاتصاف بصفة الإيمان بمعناه الصحيح ، يقتضي المسارعة إلى  امتثال  أمر الله ، واجتناب نهيه ، والرجاء المفهوم من لفظة عسى في آية "  التحريم "  ، هو المفهوم من لفظة لعل في آية " النور " ، كما لا يخفى . 
تنبيهات . 

 الأول : التوبة النصوح : هي التوبة الصادقة   . 

 وحاصلها أن يأتي بأركانها الثلاثة على الوجه الصحيح ، بأن يقلع عن الذنب إن كان   [ ص: 522 ] ملتبسا به ، ويندم على ما صدر منه من مخالفة أمر ربه - جل وعلا - وينوي نية جازمة ألا يعود إلى معصية الله أبدا . 

 وأظهر أقوال أهل العلم أنه إن تاب توبة نصوحا وكفر الله عنه سيئاته بتلك التوبة النصوح ، ثم عاد إلى الذنب بعد ذلك أن   توبته الأولى الواقعة على الوجه المطلوب لا يبطلها الرجوع إلى الذنب ، بل   تجب عليه التوبة من جديد لذنبه الجديد خلافا لمن قال : إن عوده للذنب نقض   لتوبته الأولى . 

 الثاني : اعلم أنه لا خلاف بين أهل العلم في أنه لا تصح توبة من ذنب إلا بالندم على فعل الذنب ، والإقلاع عنه ،   إن كان ملتبسا به كما قدمنا أنهما من أركان التوبة ، وكل واحد منهما فيه   إشكال معروف ، وإيضاحه في الأول الذي هو الندم أن الندم ليس فعلا ، وإنما   هو انفعال ، ولا خلاف بين أهل العلم في أن الله لا يكلف أحدا إلا بفعل يقع   باختيار المكلف ، ولا يكلف أحدا بشيء إلا شيئا هو في طاقته ; كما قال  تعالى  : لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها    [ 2 \ 286 ] ، وقال تعالى : فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم    [ 64 \ 16 ] . 

 وإذا علمت ذلك ، فاعلم أن الندم انفعال ليس داخلا تحت قدرة العبد ، فليس   بفعل أصلا ، وليس في وسع المكلف فعله ، والتكليف لا يقع بغير الفعل ، ولا   بما لا يطاق ، كما بينا ، قال في " مراقي السعود " : 


**ولا يكلف بغير الفعل باعث الأنبيا ورب الفضل* *

 وقال أيضا : 


**والعلم والوسع على المعروف     شرط يعم كل ذي تكليف 
**

 واعلم أن كلام الأصوليين في مسألة التكليف بما لا يطاق ، واختلافهم في ذلك إنما هو بالنسبة إلى الجوار العقلي ، والمعنى هل يجيزه العقل أو يمنعه ؟ . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (408)
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ* 
*صـ 523 إلى صـ 530**
*
*

**

 أما وقوعه بالفعل فهم مجمعون على منعه ; كما دلت عليه آيات القرآن   والأحاديث النبوية ، وبعض الأصوليين يعبر عن هذه المسألة بالتكليف بالمحال   هل يجوز عقلا ، أو لا ؟ أما وقوع التكليف بالمحال عقلا ، أو عادة ،   فكلهم مجمعون على منعه إن كانت الاستحالة لغير علم الله تعالى بعدم وقوعه   أزلا ، ومثال المستحيل عقلا أن يكلف بالجمع بين الضدين كالبياض والسواد ،   أو النقيضين كالعدم والوجود ، والمستحيل عادة كتكليف المقعد   [ ص: 523 ] بالمشي وتكليف الإنسان بالطيران ، ونحو ذلك ، فمثل هذا لا يقع التكليف به إجماعا . 

 وأما المستحيل لأجل علم الله في الأزل بأنه لا يقع ، فهو جائز عقلا ولا خلاف في التكليف به فإيمان أبي لهب  مثلا كان الله عالما في الأزل بأنه لا يقع ; كما قال الله تعالى عنه : سيصلى نارا ذات لهب      [ 11 \ 3 ] ، فوقوعه محال عقلا لعلم الله في الأزل ، بأنه لا يوجد ;   لأنه لو وجد لاستحال العلم بعدمه جهلا ، وذلك مستحيل في حقه تعالى ، ولكن   هذا المستحيل للعلم بعدم وقوعه جائز عقلا ، إذ لا يمنع العقل إيمان أبي لهب  ، ولو كان مستحيلا لما كلفه الله بالإيمان ، على لسان نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فالإمكان عام ، والدعوة عامة ، والتوفيق خاص . 

 وإيضاح مسألة الحكم العقلي أنه عند جمهور النظار ثلاثة أقسام : 

 الأول : الواجب عقلا . 

 الثاني : المستحيل عقلا . 

 الثالث : الجائز عقلا ، وبرهان الحصر الحكم العقلي في الثلاثة المذكورة ،   أن الشيء من حيث هو شيء ، لا يخلو من واحدة من ثلاث حالات : إما أن يكون   العقل يقبل وجوده ، ولا يقبل عدمه بحال . وإما أن يكون يقبل عدمه ولا يقبل   وجوده بحال . وإما أن يكون يقبل وجوده وعدمه معا ، فإن كان العقل يقبل   وجوده دون عدمه ، فهو الواجب عقلا ، وذلك كوجود الله تعالى متصفا بصفات   الكمال والجلال ، فإن العقل السليم لو عرض عليه وجود خالق هذه المخلوقات   لقبله ، ولو عرض عليه عدمه وأنها خلقت بلا خالق ، لم يقبله ، فهو واجب عقلا   ، وأما إن كان يقبل عدمه ، دون وجوده ، فهو المستحيل عقلا ; كشريك الله   سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك علوا كبيرا ، فلو عرض على العقل السليم عدم شريك لله   في ملكه ، وعبادته لقبله ، ولو عرض عليه وجوده لم يقبله بحال ; كما قال   تعالى : لو كان فيهما آلهة إلا الله لفسدتا    [ 21 \ 22 ] ، وقال : إذا لذهب كل إله بما خلق ولعلا بعضهم على بعض سبحان الله عما يصفون      [ 23 \ 91 ] ، فهو مستحيل عقلا . وأما إن كان العقل يقبل وجوده وعدمه   معا ، فهو الجائز العقلي ، ويقال له الجائز الذاتي ، وذلك كإيمان أبي لهب  ،   فإنه لو عرض وجوده على العقل السليم لقبله ، ولو عرض عليه عدمه بدل وجوده   لقبله أيضا ، كما لا يخفى ، فهو جائز عقلا جوازا ذاتيا ، ولا خلاف في   التكليف بهذا النوع الذي هو الجائز العقلي الذاتي . 

 [ ص: 524 ] وقالت  جماعات من أهل الأهواء : إن  الحكم العقلي قسمان فقط ، وهما : الواجب عقلا ،  والمستحيل عقلا ، قالوا :  والجائز عقلا لا وجود له أصلا ، وزعموا أن دليل  الحصر في الواجب والمستحيل  أن الأمر إما أن يكون الله عالما في أزله ، بأنه  سيوجد فهو الواجب الوجود  لاستحالة عدم وجوده مع سبق العلم الأزلي بوجوده ،  كإيمان أبي بكر  فهو واجب عندهم عقلا لعلم الله بأنه سيقع ، إذ لو لم يقع لكان علمه جهلا سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك علوا كبيرا ، وذلك محال . 

 وإما أن يكون الله عالما في أزله ، بأنه لا يوجد كإيمان أبي لهب  ،   فهو مستحيل عقلا ، إذ لو وجد لانقلب العلم جهلا ، سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك   علوا كبيرا ، وهذا القول لا يخفى بطلانه ، ولا يخفى أن إيمان أبي لهب  ، وأبي بكر  كلاهما يجيز العقل وجوده وعدمه ، فكلاهما جائز إلا أن الله تعالى شاء وجود أحد هذين الجائزين فأوجده ، وشاء عدم الآخر ، فلم يوجده . 

 والحاصل أن المستحيل لغير علم الله السابق بعدم وجوده ; لأنه مستحيل   استحالة ذاتية كالجمع بين النقيضين لا يقع التكليف به إجماعا ، وكذلك   المستحيل عادة ، كما لا يخفى . 

 أما الجائز الذاتي فالتكليف به جائز ، وواقع إجماعا كإيمان أبي لهب  فإنه   جائز عقلا ، وإن استحال من جهة علم الله بعدم وقوعه ، وهم يسمون هذا   الجائز الذاتي مستحيلا عرضيا ، ونحن ننزه صفة علم الله عن أن نقول إن   الاستحالة بسببها عرضية . 

 فإذا علمت هذا ، فاعلم أن علماء الأصول وجميع أهل العلم مجمعون على وقوع التكليف بالجائز العقلي الذاتي ، كإيمان أبي لهب  ، وإن كان وقوعه مستحيلا لعلم الله بأنه لا يقع . 

 أما المستحيل عقلا لذاته كالجمع بين النقيضين ، والمستحيل عادة كمشي المقعد ، وطيران الإنسان بغير آلة ، فلا خلاف بين أهل العلم في منع وقوع التكليف بكل منهما ; كما قال تعالى : لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها    [ 2 \ 282 ] ، وقال تعالى : فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم    [ 64 \ 16 ] ، وقال - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : إذا أمرتكم بشيء فأتوا منه ما استطعتم   " . 

 وأما المستحيل العقلي : فقالت جماعة من أهل الأصول : يجوز التكليف بالمستحيل الذاتي عادة وعقلا ، وبالمستحيل عادة ، وقال بعضهم : لا يجوز عقلا مع إجماعهم على أنه   [ ص:  525 ] لا  يصح وقوعه بالفعل ، وحجة من يمنعه عقلا أنه عبث لا فائدة فيه ;  لأن المكلف  به لا يمكن أن يقدر عليه بحال ، فتكليفه بما هو عاجز عنه محققا  عبث لا  فائدة فيه ، قالوا فهو مستحيل ; لأن الله حكيم خبير . وحجة من قال  بجوازه  أن فائدته امتحان المكلف ، هل يتأسف على عدم القدرة ، ويظهر أنه  لو كان  قادرا لامتثل ، والامتحان سبب من أسباب التكليف ، كما كلف الله إبراهيم  بذبح ولده ، وهو عالم أنه لا يذبحه ، وبين أن حكمة هذا التكليف هي ابتلاء إبراهيم  ، أي : اختباره ، هل يمتثل ؟ فلما شرع في الامتثال فداه الله بذبح عظيم ; كما قال تعالى عنه : فلما أسلما وتله للجبين وناديناه أن ياإبراهيم قد صدقت الرؤيا إنا كذلك نجزي المحسنين إن هذا لهو البلاء المبين وفديناه بذبح عظيم    [ 37 \ 103 - 107 ] . 

 وقد أشار صاحب " مراقي السعود " إلى مسألة التكليف بالمحال ،   وأقوال الأصوليين فيها ، وهي اختلافهم في جواز ذلك عقلا ، مع إجماعهم على   منعه إن كانت الاستحالة لغير علم الله ، بعدم الوقوع كالاستحالة الذاتية ،   بقوله : 
**وجوز التكليف بالمحال     في الكل من ثلاثة الأحوال 
وقيل بالمنع لما قد امتنع     لغير علم الله أن ليس يقع 
وليس واقعا إذا استحالا     لغير علم ربنا تعالى 
**

 وقوله : وجوز التكليف ، يعني : الجواز العقلي . 

 وقوله : وقيل بالمنع ، أي : عقلا ، ومراده بالثلاثة الأحوال ما استحال   عقلا وعادة ، كالجمع بين النقيضين ، وما استحال عادة كمشي المقعد ، وطيران   الإنسان ، وإبصار الأعمى ، وما استحال لعلم الله بعدم وقوعه . 

 وإذا عرفت كلام أهل الأصول في هذه المسألة ، فاعلم أن التوبة تجب كتابا وسنة وإجماعا من كل ذنب اقترفه الإنسان فورا ،   وأن الندم ركن من أركانها ، وركن الواجب واجب ، والندم ليس بفعل ، وليس   باستطاعة المكلف ; لأنه انفعال لا فعل ، والانفعالات ليست بالاختيار ، فما   وجه التكليف بالندم ، وهو غير فعل للمكلف ، ولا مقدور عليه . 

 والجواب عن هذا الإشكال : هو أن المراد بالتكليف بالندم التكليف بأسبابه   التي يوجد بها ، وهي في طوق المكلف ، فلو راجع صاحب المعصية نفسه مراجعة   صحيحة ،   [ ص: 526 ] ولم يحابها  في معصية الله  لعلم أن لذة المعاصي كلذة الشراب الحلو الذي فيه السم القاتل  ، والشراب  الذي فيه السم القاتل لا يستلذه عاقل لما يتبع لذته من عظيم  الضرر ،  وحلاوة المعاصي فيها ما هو أشد من السم القاتل ، وهو ما تستلزمه  معصية  الله - جل وعلا - من سخطه على العاصي ، وتعذيبه له أشد العذاب ،  وعقابه  على المعاصي قد يأتيه في الدنيا فيهلكه ، وينغص عليه لذة الحياة ،  ولا شك  أن من جعل أسباب الندم على المعصية وسيلة إلى الندم ، أنه يتوصل إلى  حصول  الندم على المعصية ، بسبب استعماله الأسباب التي يحصل بها . 

 فالحاصل أنه مكلف بالأسباب المستوجبة للندم ، وأنه إن استعملها حصل له   الندم ، وبهذا الاعتبار كان مكلفا بالندم ، مع أنه انفعال لا فعل . 

 ومن أمثلة استعمال الأسباب المؤدية إلى الندم على المعصية قول الشاعر وهو  الحسين بن مطير    : 


**فلا تقرب الأمر الحرام فإنه     حلاوته تفنى ويبقى مريرها 
**

 ونقل عن  سفيان الثوري    - رحمه الله - أنه كان كثيرا ما يتمثل بقول الشاعر : 


**تفنى اللذاذة ممن نال صفوتها     من الحرام ويبقى الإثم والعار 
تبقى عواقب سوء في مغبتها     لا خير في لذة من بعدها النار 
**

 وأما الإشكال الذي في الإقلاع عن الذنب ، فحاصله أن من تاب من الذنب الذي   هو متلبس به ، مع بقاء فساد ذلك الذنب ، أي : أثره السيئ هل تكون توبته   صحيحة ، نظرا إلى أنه فعل في توبته كل ما يستطيعه ، وإن كان الإقلاع عن   الذنب لم يتحقق للعجز عن إزالة فساده في ذلك الوقت ، أو لا تكون توبته   صحيحة ; لأن الإقلاع عن الذنب الذي هو ركن التوبة لم يتحقق . 

 ومن أمثلة هذا من كان على بدعة من البدع السيئة المخالفة للشرع المستوجبة   للعذاب إذا بث بدعته ، وانتشرت في أقطار الدنيا ، ثم تاب من ارتكاب تلك   البدعة ، فندم على ذلك ونوى ألا يعود إليه أبدا ، مع أن إقلاعه عن بدعته لا   قدرة له عليه ، لانتشارها في أقطار الدنيا ; ولأن من سن سنة سيئة فعليه   وزرها ووزر من عمل بها إلى يوم القيامة ، ففساد بدعته باق . 

 [ ص: 527 ] ومن أمثلته : من غصب أرضا ، ثم سكن في وسطها ، ثم تاب من ذلك الغصب نادما عليه ، ناويا ألا يعود إليه ،   وخرج من الأرض المغصوبة بسرعة ، وسلك أقرب طريق للخروج منها ، فهل تكون   توبته صحيحة ، في وقت سيره في الأرض المغصوبة قبل خروجه منها ; لأنه فعل في   توبته كل ما يقدر عليه ، أو لا تكون صحيحة ; لأن إقلاعه عن الغصب ، لم  يتم  ما دام موجودا في الأرض المغصوبة ، ولو كان يسير فيها ، ليخرج منها . 

 ومن أمثلته : من رمى مسلما بسهم ، ثم تاب فندم على ذلك ، ونوى ألا يعود   قبل إصابة السهم للإنسان الذي رماه به بأن حصلت التوبة والسهم في الهواء في   طريقه إلى المرمي ، هل تكون توبته صحيحة ; لأنه فعل ما يقدر عليه ، أو لا   تكون صحيحة ; لأن إقلاعه عن الذنب لم يتحقق وقت التوبة ، لأن سهمه في  طريقه  إلى إصابة مسلم ، فجمهور أهل الأصول على أن توبته في كل الأمثلة  صحيحة ;  لأن التوبة واجبة عليه ، وقد فعل من هذا الواجب كل ما يقدر عليه ،  وما لا  قدرة له عليه معذور فيه ; لقوله تعالى : لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها    [ 2 \ 286 ] ، إلى آخر الأدلة التي قدمناها قريبا . 

 وقال أبو هاشم  ، وهو من أكابر المعتزلة  كابنه  أبي علي الجبائي      : إن التائب الخارج من الأرض المغصوبة آت بحرام ; لأن ما أتى به من   الخروج تصرف في ملك الغير بغير إذن ، كالمكث ، والتوبة إنما تحقق عند   انتهائه إذ لا إقلاع إلا حينئذ ، والإقلاع ترك المنهي عنه ، فالخروج عنده   قبيح ; لأنه تصرف في ملك الغير بغير إذنه ، وهو مناف للإقلاع ، فهو منهي   عنه ، مع أن الخروج المذكور مأمور به عنده أيضا ، لأنه انفصال عن المكث في   الأرض المغصوبة ، وهذا بناه على أصله الفاسد ، وهو القبح العقلي ، لكنه  أخل  بأصل له آخر ، وهو منع التكليف بالمحال فإنه قال : إن خرج عصى ، وإن  مكث  عصى ، فقد حرم عليه الضدين كليهما ، اهـ ، قاله في " نشر البنود " . 

 وإلى هذه المسألة أشار في " مراقي السعود " مقتصرا على مذهب الجمهور ، بقوله : 
**من تاب بعد أن تعاطى السببا     فقد أتى بما عليه وجبا 
وإن بقي فساده كمن رجع     عن بث بدعة عليها يتبع 
أو تاب خارجا مكان الغصب     أو تاب بعد الرمي قبل الضرب 
**
**[ ص: 528 ] قوله تعالى : وأنكحوا الأيامى منكم والصالحين من عبادكم وإمائكم إن يكونوا فقراء يغنهم الله من فضله  الإنكاح هنا معناه : التزويج ، وأنكحوا الأيامى    أي : زوجوهم ، والأيامى : جمع أيم بفتح الهمزة وتشديد الياء المكسورة ،   والأيم : هو من لا زوج له من الرجال والنساء ، سواء كان قد تزوج قبل ذلك ،   أو لم يتزوج قط ، يقال : رجل أيم ، وامرأة أيم ، وقد فسر الشماخ بن ضرار  في شعره : الأيم الأنثى بأنها التي لم تتزوج في حالتها الراهنة ، وذلك في قوله : 
**يقر بعيني أن أنبأ أنها وإن لم أنلها أيم لم تزوج* *

 فقوله : " لم تزوج " تفسير لقوله : أنها أيم ، ومن إطلاق الأيم على الذكر الذي لا زوج له قول أمية بن أبي الصلت الثقفي    : 
**لله در بني علي     أيم منهم وناكح 
**

 ومن إطلاقه على الأنثى قول الشاعر : 
**أحب الأيامى إذ بثينة أيم     وأحببت لما أن غنيت الغوانيا 
**

 والعرب تقول : آم الرجل يئيم ، وآمت المرأة تئيم ، إذا صار الواحد منهما أيما ، وكذلك تقول : تأيم إذا كان أيما . 

 ومثاله في الأول قول الشاعر : 
**لقد إمت حتى لامني كل صاحب     رجاء بسلمى أن تئيم كما إمت 
**

 ومن الثاني قوله : 
**فإن تنكحي أنكح وإن تتأيمي     وإن كنت أفتى منكم أتأيم 
**

 ومن الأول أيضا ، قول  يزيد بن الحكم الثقفي    : 
**كل امرئ ستئيم منه     العرس أو منها يئيم 
**

 وقول الآخر : 

 [ ص: 529 ] 
**نجوت بقوف نفسك غير أني     إخال بأن سييتم أو تئيم 
**

 يعني : ييتم ابنك وتئيم امرأتك . 

 فإذا علمت هذا ، فاعلم أن قوله تعالى في هذه الآية : وأنكحوا الأيامى    شامل للذكور والإناث ، وقوله في هذه الآية : منكم أي : من المسلمين ،   ويفهم من دليل الخطاب أي مفهوم المخالفة في قوله : منكم أن الأيامى من   غيركم ، أي : من غير المسلمين ، وهم الكفار ليسوا كذلك . 

 وهذا المفهوم الذي فهم من هذه الآية جاء مصرحا به في آيات أخر ; كقوله تعالى في أيامى الكفار الذكور : ولا تنكحوا المشركين حتى يؤمنوا    [ 2 \ 221 ] ، وقوله في أياماهم الإناث : ولا تنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمن    [ 2 \ 221 ] ، وقوله فيهما جميعا : فإن علمتموهن مؤمنات فلا ترجعوهن إلى الكفار لا هن حل لهم ولا هم يحلون لهن    [ 60 \ 10 ] . 

 وبهذه النصوص القرآنية الصريحة الموضحة لمفهوم هذه الآية ، تعلم أنه لا يجوز تزويج المسلمة للكافر مطلقا وأنه لا يجوز تزويج المسلم للكافرة إلا أن عموم هذه الآيات خصصته آية " المائدة " ، فأبانت أن المسلم يجوز له تزوج المحصنة الكتابية خاصة ; وذلك في قوله تعالى : وطعام الذين أوتوا الكتاب حل لكم وطعامكم حل لهم والمحصنات من المؤمنات والمحصنات من الذين أوتوا الكتاب من قبلكم    [ 5 \ 5 ] ، فقوله تعالى عاطفا على ما يحل للمسلمين : والمحصنات من الذين أوتوا الكتاب  صريح في إباحة تزويج المسلم للمحصنة الكتابية ، والظاهر أنها الحرة العفيفة . 

 فالحاصل أن التزويج بين الكفار والمسلمين ممنوع في جميع الصور ، إلا صورة   واحدة ، وهي تزوج الرجل المسلم بالمرأة المحصنة الكتابية ، والنصوص الدالة   على ذلك قرآنية ، كما رأيت . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : والصالحين من عبادكم وإمائكم  يدل على لزوم تزويج الأيامى من المملوكين الصالحين ، والإماء المملوكات ، وظاهر هذا الأمر الوجوب ; لما تقرر في الأصول . 

 [ ص: 530 ] وقد  بينا مرارا من أن صيغة الأمر  المجردة عن القرائن تقتضي الوجوب ، وبذلك  تعلم أن الخالية من زوج إذا  خطبها كفء ورضيته ، وجب على وليها تزويجها إياه  ، وأن ما يقوله بعض أهل  العلم من المالكية ومن وافقهم ، من أن السيد له منع عبده وأمته من التزويج مطلقا غير صواب لمخالفته لنص القرآن في هذه الآية الكريمة . 

 واعلم أن قوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : وإمائكم بينت آية " النساء " أن   الأمة لا تزوج للحر إلا بالشروط التي أشارت إليها الآية ، فآية " النساء "   المذكورة مخصصة بعموم آية " النور " هذه بالنسبة إلى الإماء ، وآية "   النساء " المذكورة هي قوله تعالى : ومن لم يستطع منكم طولا أن ينكح المحصنات المؤمنات فمن ما ملكت أيمانكم من فتياتكم المؤمنات  إلى قوله تعالى : ذلك لمن خشي العنت منكم وأن تصبروا خير لكم      [ 4 \ 25 ] ، فدلت آية " النساء " هذه على أن الحر لا يجوز له أن يتزوج   المملوكة المؤمنة ، إلا إذا كان غير مستطيع تزويج حرة لعدم الطول عنده ،   وقد خاف الزنى فله حينئذ تزوج الأمة بإذن أهلها المالكين لها ، ويلزمه دفع   مهرها ، وهي مؤمنة عفيفة ليست من الزانيات ولا متخذات الأخدان ، ومع هذا   كله فصبره عن تزويجها خير له ، وإذا كان الصبر عن تزويجها مع ما ذكرنا من   الاضطرار خيرا له فمع عدمه أولى بالمنع ، وبما ذكرنا تعلم أن الصواب قول   الجمهور من منع تزويج الحر الأمة ، إلا بالشروط المذكورة في القرآن ; كقوله تعالى : ومن لم يستطع منكم طولا    [ 4 \ 25 ] ، وقوله : ذلك لمن خشي العنت منكم    [ 4 \ 25 ] ، أي : الزنى إلى آخر ما ذكر في الآية خلافا لأبي حنيفة  القائل بجواز نكاحها مطلقا ، إلا إذا تزوجها على حرة . 

 والحاصل أن قوله تعالى في آية " النور " هذه : وإمائكم خصصت عمومه آية "   النساء " كما أوضحناه آنفا ، والعلماء يقولون : إن علة منع تزويج الحر   الأمة ، أنها إن ولدت منه كان ولدها مملوكا ; لأن كل ذات رحم فولدها   بمنزلتها ، فيلزمه ألا يتسبب في رق أولاده ما استطاع ، ووجهه ظاهر كما ترى .   
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (409)
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ* 
*صـ 531 إلى صـ 538**
*
*
*

*
 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : إن يكونوا فقراء يغنهم الله من فضله  فيه وعد من الله للمتزوج الفقير من الأحرار ، والعبيد بأن الله يغنيه ،   والله لا يخلف الميعاد ، وقد وعد الله أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه   وسلم - الفقراء باليسر بعد ذلك العسر ، وأنجز لهم ذلك ، وذلكم في قوله   تعالى : ومن قدر عليه رزقه    [ 65 \ 7 ] ، أي : ضيق عليه رزقه إلى قوله   [ ص: 531 ] تعالى : سيجعل الله بعد عسر يسرا    [ 65 \ 7 ] ، وهذا الوعد منه - جل وعلا - وعد به من اتقاه في قوله تعالى : ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا  ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب  الآية [ 65 \ 2 - 3 ] ، ووعد بالرزق أيضا من يأمر أهله بالصلاة ويصطبر عليها ، وذلك في قوله : وأمر أهلك بالصلاة واصطبر عليها لا نسألك رزقا نحن نرزقك والعاقبة للتقوى    [ 20 \ 132 ] ، وقد وعد المستغفرين بالرزق الكثير على لسان نبيه نوح  في قوله تعالى عنه : فقلت استغفروا ربكم إنه كان غفارا  يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا  ويمددكم بأموال وبنين ويجعل لكم جنات ويجعل لكم أنهارا    [ 71 \ 10 - 12 ] ، وعلى لسان نبيه هود  في قوله تعالى عنه : ويا قوم استغفروا ربكم ثم توبوا إليه يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا ويزدكم قوة إلى قوتكم  الآية [ 11 \ 52 ] ، وعلى لسان نبينا - صلى الله عليه وعليهما جميعا وسلم - : وأن استغفروا ربكم ثم توبوا إليه يمتعكم متاعا حسنا إلى أجل مسمى    [ 11 \ 3 ] . 

 ومن الآيات الدالة على أن طاعة الله تعالى سبب للرزق ، قوله تعالى : ولو أن أهل القرى آمنوا واتقوا لفتحنا عليهم بركات من السماء والأرض  الآية [ 7 \ 96 ] ، ومن بركات السماء المطر ، ومن بركات الأرض النبات مما يأكل الناس والأنعام ، وقوله تعالى : ولو أنهم أقاموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أنزل إليهم من ربهم لأكلوا من فوقهم ومن تحت أرجلهم  الآية [ 5 \ 66 ] ، وقوله تعالى : من عمل صالحا من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فلنحيينه حياة طيبة    [ 16 \ 97 ] ، أي : في الدنيا ; كما قدمنا إيضاحه في سورة " النحل " ، وكما يدل عليه قوله بعده في جزائه في الآخرة : ولنجزينهم أجرهم بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون    [ 16 \ 97 ] ، وقد قدمنا أنه - جل وعلا - وعد بالغنى عند التزويج وعند الطلاق . 

 أما التزويج ، ففي قوله هنا : إن يكونوا فقراء يغنهم الله من فضله    . 

 وأما الطلاق ففي قوله تعالى : وإن يتفرقا يغن الله كلا من سعته    الآية [ 4 \ 130 ] ، والظاهر أن المتزوج الذي وعده الله بالغنى ، هو الذي   يريد بتزويجه الإعانة على طاعة الله بغض البصر ، وحفظ الفرج ; كما بينه   النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الحديث الصحيح " : يا معشر الشباب ، من استطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج ، فإنه أغض للبصر وأحصن للفرج   " الحديث ، وإذا كان قصده بالتزويج طاعة الله بغض البصر وحفظ الفرج ، فالوعد بالغنى إنما هو على طاعة الله بذلك . 

 [ ص: 532 ] وقد  رأيت ما ذكرنا من الآيات  الدالة على وعد الله بالرزق من أطاعه سبحانه - جل  وعلا - ما أكرمه ، فإنه  يجزي بالعمل الصالح في الدنيا والآخرة ، وما قاله أهل الظاهر  من أن هذه الآية الكريمة تدل على أن العبد يملك ماله ; لأن قوله : إن يكونوا فقراء يغنهم الله من فضله  بعد قوله : والصالحين من عبادكم وإمائكم    يدل على وصف العبيد بالفقر والغنى ، ولا يطلق الغنى إلا على من يملك  المال  الذي به صار غنيا ، ووجهه قوي ولا ينافي أن لسيده أن ينتزع منهم ذلك  المال  الذي ملك له ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : وليستعفف الذين لا يجدون نكاحا حتى يغنيهم الله من فضله    . 

 هذا الاستعفاف المأمور به في هذه الآية الكريمة ، هو المذكور في قوله : قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم إن الله خبير بما يصنعون    [ 24 \ 30 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ولا تقربوا الزنا إنه كان فاحشة وساء سبيلا    [ 17 \ 32 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

 قوله تعالى : ومن يكرهن فإن الله من بعد إكراههن غفور رحيم  قوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : فإن الله من بعد إكراههن غفور رحيم  قيل : غفور لهن ، وقيل : غفور لهم ، وقيل : غفور لهن ولهم . 

 وأظهرها أن المعنى غفور لهن لأن المكره لا يؤاخذ بما أكره عليه ، بل يغفره الله له لعذره بالإكراه ; كما يوضحه قوله تعالى : إلا من أكره وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان  الآية [ 16 \ 106 ] ، ويؤيده قراءة  ابن مسعود  ،  وجابر بن عبد الله  ،  وابن جبير  ، فإن الله من بعد إكراههن لهن غفور رحيم ، ذكره عنه القرطبي  ، وذكره  الزمخشري  عن  ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهم جميعا - . 

 وقد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك أنا لا نبين القرآن بقراءة شاذة ،   وربما ذكرنا القراءة الشاذة استشهادا بها لقراءة سبعية كما هنا ، فزيادة   لفظة لهن في قراءة من ذكرنا استشهاد بقراءة شاذة لبيان بقراءة غير شاذة أن   الموعود بالمغفرة والرحمة ، هو المعذور بالإكراه دون المكره ; لأنه غير   معذور في فعله القبيح ، وذلك بيان المذكور بقوله : إلا من أكره وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان    [ 16 \ 106 ] . 

 [ ص: 533 ] وقال  الزمخشري  في   تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : فإن قلت لا حاجة إلى تعليق المغفرة بهن ; لأن   المكرهة على الزنى ، بخلاف المكره عليه في أنها غير آثمة . 

 قلت : لعل الإكراه كان دون ما اعتبرته الشريعة من إكراه بقتل ، أو بما   يخاف منه التلف ، أو ذهاب العضو من ضرب عنيف أو غيره ، حتى يسلم من الإثم ،   وربما قصرت عن الحد الذي تعذر فيه فتكون آثمة ، انتهى منه . 

 والذي يظهر أنه لا حاجة إليه ، لأن إسقاط المؤاخذة بالإكراه يصدق عليه أنه غفران ورحمة من الله بعبده ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : ولقد أنزلنا إليكم آيات مبينات ومثلا من الذين خلوا من قبلكم وموعظة للمتقين    ذكر الله - جلا وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه أنزل إلينا على لسان   نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - آيات مبينات ، ويدخل فيها دخولا أوليا الآيات   التي بينت في هذه السورة الكريمة ، وأوضحت في معاني الأحكام والحدود ،   ودليل ما ذكر من القرآن قوله تعالى : 

سورة أنزلناها وفرضناها وأنزلنا فيها آيات بينات لعلكم تذكرون    [ 24 \ 1 ] ولا شك أن هذه الآيات المبينات المصرح بنزولها في هذه السورة الكريمة ، داخلة في قوله تعالى هنا ولقد أنزلنا إليكم آيات مبينات  الآية . 

 وبذلك تعلم أن قوله تعالى هنا ولقد أنزلنا إليكم آيات مبينات  معناه : أنزلناها إليكم لعلكم تذكرون ، أي : تتعظون بما فيها من الأوامر والنواهي ، والمواعظ ، ويدل لذلك قوله تعالى : وأنزلنا فيها آيات بينات لعلكم تذكرون  فقد صرح في هذه الآية الكريمة بأن من حكم إنزالها ، أن يتذكر الناس ، ويتعظوا بما فيها ، ويدل لذلك عموم قوله تعالى : كتاب أنزلناه إليك مبارك ليدبروا آياته وليتذكر أولو الألباب    [ 38 \ 29 ] وقوله تعالى : المص  كتاب أنزل إليك فلا يكن في صدرك حرج منه لتنذر به وذكرى للمؤمنين    [ 7 \ 1 - 2 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة ومثلا من الذين خلوا من قبلكم  معطوف على آيات ، أي : أنزلنا إليكم آيات ، وأنزلنا إليكم مثلا من الذين خلوا من قبلكم . 

 [ ص: 534 ] قال أبو حيان  في البحر المحيط : ومثلا معطوف على آيات ، فيحتمل أن يكون المعنى ومثلا من أمثال الذين من قبلكم ، أي : قصة غريبة من قصصهم كقصة يوسف  ، ومريم  في براءتهما . 

 وقال  الزمخشري    : ومثلا من أمثال من قبلكم ، أي : قصة عجيبة من قصصهم كقصة يوسف  ، ومريم  يعني قصة عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - وما ذكرنا عن أبي حيان   والزمخشري  ذكره غيرهما . 

 وإيضاحه : أن المعنى : وأنزلنا إليكم مثلا ، أي : قصة عجيبة غريبة في هذه   السورة الكريمة ، وتلك القصة العجيبة من أمثال " الذين خلوا من قبلكم " ،   أي : من جنس قصصهم العجيبة ، وعلى هذا الذي ذكرنا فالمراد بالقصة العجيبة   التي أنزل إلينا ، وعبر عنها بقوله : ومثلا هي براءة عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - مما رماها به أهل الإفك ، وذلك مذكور في قوله تعالى : إن الذين جاءوا بالإفك عصبة منكم    [ 24 \ 11 ] إلى قوله تعالى : أولئك مبرءون مما يقولون  الآية [ 24 \ 26 ] ، فقد بين في الآيات العشر المشار إليها أن أهل الإفك رموا عائشة  ، وأن الله برأها في كتابه مما رموها به ، وعلى هذا : 

 فمن الآيات المبينة لبعض أمثال من قبلنا قوله تعالى في رمي امرأة العزيز يوسف  بأنه أراد بها سوءا تعني الفاحشة قالت : ما جزاء من أراد بأهلك سوءا إلا أن يسجن أو عذاب أليم    [ 12 \ 25 ] وقوله تعالى : ثم بدا لهم من بعد ما رأوا الآيات ليسجننه حتى حين      [ 12 \ 35 ] ; لأنهم سجنوه بضع سنين ، بدعوى أنه كان أراد الفاحشة من   امرأة العزيز ، وقد برأه الله من تلك الفرية التي افتريت عليه بإقرار   النسوة وامرأة العزيز نفسها وذلك في قوله تعالى : فلما جاءه الرسول قال ارجع إلى ربك فاسأله ما بال النسوة اللاتي قطعن أيديهن إن ربي بكيدهن عليم  قال   ما خطبكن إذ راودتن يوسف عن نفسه قلن حاش لله ما علمنا عليه من سوء قالت   امرأة العزيز الآن حصحص الحق أنا راودته عن نفسه وإنه لمن الصادقين    [ 12 \ 50 - 51 ] ، وقال تعالى عن امرأة العزيز في كلامها مع النسوة اللاتي قطعن أيديهن قالت فذلكن الذي لمتنني فيه ولقد راودته عن نفسه فاستعصم  الآية [ 12 \ 32 ] . 

 فقصة يوسف  هذه مثل من أمثال من قبلنا ; لأنه رمى بإرادة الفاحشة وبرأه الله من   [ ص: 535 ] ذلك ، والمثل الذي أنزله إلينا في هذه السورة ، شبيه بقصة يوسف    ; لأنه هو وعائشة  كلاهما رمي بما لا يليق ، وكلاهما برأه الله تعالى ، وبراءة كل منهما نزل بها هذا القرآن العظيم ، وإن كانت براءة يوسف  وقعت قبل نزول القرآن بإقرار امرأة العزيز ، والنسوة كما تقدم قريبا بشهادة الشاهد من أهلها ، إن كان قميصه قد من قبل  إلى قوله : فلما رأى قميصه قد من دبر قال إنه من كيدكن  الآية [ 12 \ 26 - 28 ] . 

 ومن الآيات المبينة لبعض أمثال الذين من قبلنا ما ذكرنا تعالى عن قوم مريم  من أنهم رموها بالفاحشة ، لما ولدت عيسى  من غير زوج ; كقوله تعالى : وبكفرهم وقولهم على مريم بهتانا عظيما    [ 4 \ 156 ] يعني فاحشة الزنى ، وقوله تعالى : فأتت به قومها تحمله قالوا يامريم لقد جئت شيئا فريا    [ 19 \ 27 ] يعنون الفاحشة ، ثم بين الله تعالى براءتها مما رموها به في مواضع من كتابه; كقوله تعالى : فأشارت إليه قالوا كيف نكلم من كان في المهد صبيا  قال إني عبد الله آتاني الكتاب وجعلني نبيا  وجعلني مباركا  إلى قوله : ويوم أبعث حيا    [ 19 \ 29 - 33 ] فكلام عيسى  ، وهو رضيع ببراءتها ، يدل على أنها بريئة ، وقد أوضح الله براءتها مع بيان سبب حملها بعيسى  ، من غير زوج ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : واذكر في الكتاب مريم إذ انتبذت من أهلها مكانا شرقيا  فاتخذت من دونهم حجابا فأرسلنا إليها روحنا فتمثل لها بشرا سويا  قالت إني أعوذ بالرحمن منك إن كنت تقيا  قال إنما أنا رسول ربك لأهب لك غلاما زكيا  قالت أنى يكون لي غلام ولم يمسسني بشر ولم أك بغيا  قال كذلك قال ربك هو علي هين ولنجعله آية للناس ورحمة منا وكان أمرا مقضيا  فحملته فانتبذت به مكانا قصيا    [ 19 \ 16 - 22 ] إلى آخر الآيات . 

 ومن الآيات التي بين الله فيها براءتها قوله تعالى في الأنبياء : والتي أحصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيها من روحنا وجعلناها وابنها آية للعالمين    [ 21 \ 91 ] وقوله تعالى في التحريم : ومريم ابنت عمران التي أحصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيه من روحنا وصدقت بكلمات ربها وكتبه وكانت من القانتين    [ 66 \ 12 ] وقوله تعالى : إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب    . 

 فهذه الآيات التي ذكرنا التي دلت على قذف يوسف  وبراءته وقذف مريم  وبراءتها   [ ص: 536 ] من أمثال من قبلنا فهي ما يبين بعض ما دل عليه قوله : ومثلا من الذين خلوا من قبلكم    . 

 والآيات التي دلت على قذف عائشة  وبراءتها بينت المثل الذي أنزل إلينا ، وكونه من نوع أمثال من قبلنا واضح ; لأن كلا من عائشة  ، ومريم  ، ويوسف  رمي بما لا يليق ، وكل منهم برأه الله ، وقصة كل منهم عجيبة ، ولذا أطلق عليها اسم المثل في قوله : ومثلا من الذين خلوا من قبلكم  وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة وموعظة للمتقين    . 

 قال  الزمخشري    : و " موعظة " ما وعظ به في الآيات والمثل من نحو قوله تعالى ولا تأخذكم بهما رأفة في دين الله    [ 24 \ 2 ] ، لولا إذ سمعتموه    [ 24 \ 12 ] ، ولولا إذ سمعتموه    [ 24 \ 16 ] ، يعظكم الله أن تعودوا لمثله أبدا    [ 24 \ 17 ] ، اهـ كلام  الزمخشري  ، والظاهر أن وجه خصوص الموعظة بالمتقين دون غيرهم أنهم هم المنتفعون بها . 

 ونظيره في القرآن قوله تعالى : إنما تنذر الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب    [ 35 \ 18 ] وقوله تعالى : إنما أنت منذر من يخشاها      [ 79 \ 45 ] فخص الإنذار بمن ذكر في الآيات ; لأنهم هم المنتفعون به مع   أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الحقيقة منذر لجميع الناس كما قال تعالى :  تبارك الذي نزل الفرقان على عبده ليكون للعالمين نذيرا    [ 25 \ 1 ] ونظيره أيضا قوله تعالى : فذكر بالقرآن من يخاف وعيد    [ 50 \ 45 ] ونحوها من الآيات . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : ولقد أنزلنا إليكم آيات مبينات  قرأه نافع ، وابن كثير  ، وأبو عمرو  ، وشعبة بن عاصم    : مبينات بفتح الياء المثناة التحتية المشددة بصيغة اسم المفعول ، وقرأه ابن عامر  ، وحمزة  ،  والكسائي  ، وحفص  عن عاصم      : مبينات بكسر الياء المشددة بصيغة اسم الفاعل : فعلى قراءة من قرأ بفتح   الياء فلا إشكال في الآية ; لأن الله بينها ، وأوضحها ، وعلى قراءة من  قرأ  مبينات بكسر الياء بصيغة اسم الفاعل ، ففي معنى الآية وجهان معروفا . 

 أحدهما : أن قوله : مبينات : اسم فاعل بين المتعدية وعليه فالمفعول محذوف ، أي : مبينات الأحكام والحدود . 

 والثاني : أن قوله : مبينات : وصف من " بين " اللازمة ، وهو صفة مشبهة ، وعليه   [ ص: 537 ] فالمعنى آيات مبينات أي بينات واضحات ، ويدل لهذا الوجه الأخير قوله تعالى : سورة أنزلناها وفرضناها وأنزلنا    [ 24 \ 1 ] ، وذكر الوجهين المذكورين  الزمخشري  ، وأبو حيان  وغيرهما ومثلوا لبين اللازمة بالمثل المعروف ، وهو قول العرب : قد بين الصبح لذي عينين . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : من المعروف في العربية أن بين مضعفا   ، وأبان كلتاهما تأتي متعدية للمفعول ولازمة ، فتعدي بين للمفعول مشهور   واضح كقوله تعالى : قد بينا لكم الآيات     [ 3 \  118 ] وتعدي أبان للمفعول مشهود واضح أيضا كقولهم : أبان له  الطريق ، أي :  بينها له ، وأوضحها ، وأما ورود بين لازمة بمعنى تبين ووضح  فمنه المثل  المذكور : قد بين الصبح لذي عينين ، أي : تبين وظهر ، ومنه قولجرير    : 
**وجوه مجاشع طليت بلؤم يبين في المقلد والعذار* *

 فقوله : يبين بكسر الياء بمعنى : يظهر ، ويتضح وقول جرير  أيضا : 
**رأى الناس البصيرة فاستقاموا     وبينت المراض من الصحاح 
  . 

**ومنه أيضا قول  قيس بن ذريح    : 
**وللحب آيات تبين بالفتى     شحوب وتعرى من يديه الأشاجع 
**

 على الرواية المشهورة برفع " شحوب " . 

 والمعنى : للحب علامات تبين بالكسر ، أي : تظهر وتتضح بالفتى ، وهي شحوب إلخ ، وأنشد ثعلب  هذا   البيت ، فقال : شحوبا بالنصب ، وعليه فلا شاهد في البيت ; لأن شحوبا على   هذا مفعول تبين فهو على هذا من بين المتعدية ، وأما ورود أبان لازمة بمعنى   بان وظهر ، فهو كثير في كلام العرب أيضا ومنه قول جرير    : 


**إذا آباؤنا وأبوك عدوا     أبان المقرفات من العراب 
**

 أي : ظهرت المقرفات وتبينت ، وقول  عمر بن أبي ربيعة المخزومي    : 


**لو دب ذر فوق ضاحي جلدها     لأبان من آثارهن حدود 
**

 أي : لظهر وبان من آثارهن حدود ، أي : ورم ، وقول كعب بن زهير    : 

 [ ص: 538 ] 
**قنواء في حرتيها للبصير بها     عتق مبين وفي الخدين تسهيل 
**فقوله : مبين وصف من أبانت اللازمة : أي عتق بين واضح ، أي كرم ظاهر . 
قوله تعالى : في بيوت أذن الله أن ترفع ويذكر فيها اسمه يسبح له فيها بالغدو والآصال  رجال لا تلهيهم تجارة ولا بيع عن ذكر الله وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة يخافون يوما تتقلب فيه القلوب والأبصار ليجزيهم الله    . 

 قرأ هذا الحرف جميع السبعة غير ابن عامر  ، وشعبة  ، عن عاصم    : يسبح له فيها بكسر الباء الموحدة المشددة ، مبنيا للفاعل ، وفاعله رجال والمعنى واضح على هذه القراءة . وقرأه ابن عامر  ، وشعبة  ، عن عاصم      : يسبح له فيها بفتح الباء الموحدة المشددة ، مبنيا للمفعول ، وعلى هذه   القراءة فالفاعل المحذوف قد دلت القراءة الأولى على أن تقديره : رجال  فكأنه  لما قال يسبح له فيها ، قيل : ومن يسبح له فيها ؟ قال رجال ، أي :  يسبح له  فيها رجال . 

 وقد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك ما لفظه ، وقد التزمنا أنا لا نبين   القرآن إلا بقراءة سبعية ، سواء كانت قراءة أخرى في الآية المبينة نفسها ،   أو آية أخرى غيرها إلى آخره ، وإنما ذكرنا أن الآية يبين بعض القراءات   فيها معنى بعض ; لأن المقرر عند العلماء أن القراءتين في الآية الواحدة   كالآيتين . 

 وإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أن قراءة الجمهور : يسبح بكسر الباء وفاعله رجال مبينة أن الفاعل المحذوف في قراءة ابن عامر  ، وشعبة  ، عن عاصم      : يسبح بفتح الباء مبنيا للمفعول لحذف الفاعل هو رجال كما لا يخفى .   والآية على هذه القراءة حذف فيها الفاعل لـ " يسبح " ، وحذف أيضا الفعل   الرافع للفاعل الذي هو رجال على حد قوله في الخلاصة : 


**ويرفع الفاعل فعل أضمرا* *
**كمثل زيد في جواب من قرا* *

 ونظير ذلك من كلام العرب قول ضرار بن نهشل  يرثي أخاه يزيد أو غيره : 


**ليبك يزيد ضارع لخصومة* 
*
**ومختبط مما تطيح الطوائح* *
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (410)
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ* 
*صـ 539 إلى صـ 546**
*
*
*

*
 فقوله : ليبك يزيد بضم الياء التحتية ، وفتح الكاف مبنيا للمفعول ، فكأنه قيل : ومن   [ ص: 539 ] يبكيه ؟ فقال : يبكيه ضارع لخصومة إلخ ، وقراءة ابن عامر  ، وشعبة  هنا كقراءة ابن كثير    : كذلك يوحى إليك بفتح الحاء مبنيا للمفعول فقوله : الله فاعل يوحى المحذوفة ، ووصفه تعالى لهؤلاء الرجال الذين يسبحون له بالغدو والآصال ،   بكونهم لا تلهيهم تجارة ولا بيع عن ذكر الله ، وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء  الزكاة  على سبيل مدحهم ، والثناء عليهم ، يدل على أن تلك الصفات لا ينبغي  التساهل  فيها بحال; لأن ثناء الله على المتصف بها يدل على أن من أخل بها  يستحق  الذم الذي هو ضد الثناء ، ويوضح ذلك أن الله نهى عن الإخلال بها  نهيا جازما  في قوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تلهكم أموالكم ولا أولادكم عن ذكر الله ومن يفعل ذلك فأولئك هم الخاسرون    [ 63 \ 9 ] وقوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا إذا نودي للصلاة من يوم الجمعة فاسعوا إلى ذكر الله وذروا البيع  الآية [ 62 \ 9 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
مسائل تتعلق بهذه الآية الكريمة . 

 المسألة الأولى : اعلم أنه على قراءة ابن عامر  ، وشعبة      : يسبح سن الوقف على قوله : بالآصال ، وأما على قراءة الجمهور يسبح   بالكسر ، فلا ينبغي الوقف على قوله : بالآصال ; لأن فاعل يسبح رجال ،   والوقف دون الفاعل لا ينبغي كما لا يخفى . 

 المسألة الثانية : اعلم أن الضمير المؤنث في قوله : يسبح له فيها  راجع إلى المساجد المعبر عنها بالبيوت في قوله : في بيوت أذن الله أن ترفع ويذكر فيها اسمه  والتحقيق : أن البيوت المذكورة ، هي المساجد . 

 وإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أن تخصيصه من يسبح له فيها بالرجال في قوله يسبح له فيها بالغدو والآصال رجال    يدل بمفهومه على أن النساء يسبحن له في بيوتهن لا في المساجد ، وقد يظهر   للناظر أن مفهوم قوله : رجال مفهوم لقب ، والتحقيق عند الأصوليين أنه لا   يحتج به . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : لا شك أن مفهوم لفظ الرجال ، مفهوم لقب بالنظر إلى مجرد لفظه ، وأن مفهوم اللقب ليس بحجة على التحقيق ، كما أوضحناه في غير هذا الموضع ، ولكن مفهوم الرجال هنا معتبر ، وليس مفهوم لقب على التحقيق ، وذلك لأن   [ ص:  540 ] لفظ  الرجال ، وإن كان بالنظر إلى مجرده اسم جنس جامد وهو لقب بلا  نزاع ، فإنه  يستلزم من صفات الذكورة ما هو مناسب لإناطة الحكم به ، والفرق  بينه وبين  النساء ; لأن الرجال لا تخشى منهم الفتنة ، وليسوا بعورة بخلاف  النساء ،  ومعلوم أن وصف الذكورة وصف صالح لإناطة الحكم به الذي هو  التسبيح في  المساجد ، والخروج إليها دون وصف الأنوثة . 

 والحاصل : أن لفظ الرجال في الآية ، وإن كان في الاصطلاح لقبا فإنما يشتمل   عليه من أوصاف الذكورة المناسبة للفرق بين الذكور والإناث ، يقتضي اعتبار   مفهوم المخالفة في لفظ رجال ، فهو في الحقيقة مفهوم صفة لا مفهوم لقب ;  لأن  لفظ الرجال مستلزم لأوصاف صالحة لإناطة الحكم به ، والفرق في ذلك بين   الرجال والنساء كما لا يخفى . 
المسألة الثالثة : إذا علمت أن التحقيق أن مفهوم قوله : رجال ، مفهوم صفة   باعتبار ما يستلزمه من صفات الذكورة المناسبة للفرق بين الذكور والإناث ،   في حكم الخروج إلى المساجد لا مفهوم لقب ، وأن مفهوم الصفة معتبر عند الجمهور خلافا لأبي حنيفة    . 

 فاعلم أن مفهوم قوله هنا : رجال فيه إجمال ; لأن غاية ما يفهم منه أن   النساء لسن كالرجال في الخروج للمساجد ، وقد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب   المبارك أن البيان القرآني إذا كان غير واف بالمقصود من تمام البيان ، فإنا   نتمم البيان من السنة من حيث إنها تفسير للمبين باسم الفاعل ، وتقدمت   أمثلة لذلك . 

 وإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أن السنة النبوية بينت مفهوم المخالفة في قوله تعالى   في هذه الآية الكريمة : رجال ، فبينت أن المفهوم المذكور معتبر ، وأن النساء لسن كالرجال في حكم الخروج إلى المساجد ،   وأوضحت أن صلاتهن في بيوتهن أفضل لهن من الخروج إلى المساجد والصلاة فيها   في الجماعة ، بخلاف الرجال ، وبينت أيضا أنهن يجوز لهن الخروج إلى  المساجد  بشروط سيأتي إيضاحها إن شاء الله تعالى ، وأنهن إذا استأذن أزواجهن في الخروج إلى المساجد فهم مأمورون شرعا بالإذن لهن في ذلك مع التزام الشروط المذكورة . 

 أما أمر أزواجهن بالإذن لهن في الخروج إلى المساجد إذا طلبن ذلك فقد صح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : قال  البخاري    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه في كتاب النكاح : حدثنا علي بن عبد الله  ، حدثنا سفيان  ، حدثنا  الزهري  عن سالم  ، عن أبيه ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " إذا استأذنت   [ ص: 541 ] امرأة أحدكم إلى المسجد فلا يمنعها   " وقال  البخاري  أيضا في صحيحه في كتاب الصلاة : باب استئذان المرأة زوجها بالخروج إلى المسجد : حدثنا مسدد  ، حدثنا  يزيد بن زريع  ، عن معمر  عن  الزهري  ، عن  سالم بن عبد الله  ، عن أبيه ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : إذا استأذنت امرأة أحدكم فلا يمنعها   " وقال  البخاري    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه أيضا ، حدثنا  عبيد الله بن موسى  ، عن حنظلة  ، عن  سالم بن عبد الله  ، عن  ابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال " : إذا استأذنكم نساؤكم بالليل إلى المسجد فأذنوا لهن   " تابعه شعبة  عن  الأعمش  ، عن مجاهد  ، عن  ابن عمر  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقال  مسلم بن الحجاج    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثني  عمرو الناقد  ،  وزهير بن حرب  جميعا عن  ابن عيينة  ، قال زهير    : حدثنا  سفيان بن عيينة  ، عن  الزهري  سمع سالما  يحدث عن أبيه يبلغ به النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال " : إذا استأذنت أحدكم امرأته إلى المسجد فلا يمنعها   " وفي لفظ عند مسلم  ، عن  ابن عمر  قال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : لا تمنعوا نساءكم المساجد إذا استأذنكم إليها   " وفي لفظ عند مسلم  أيضا ، عن  ابن عمر  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال " : لا تمنعوا إماء الله مساجد الله   " وفي لفظ له عنه أيضا سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول " : إذا استأذنكم نساؤكم إلى المسجد فأذنوا لهن   " وفي لفظ عنه أيضا ، قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : لا تمنعوا النساء من الخروج إلى المساجد بالليل   " وفي رواية له عنه أيضا ، قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : ائذنوا للنساء بالليل إلى المساجد   " وفي لفظ له عنه أيضا ، قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : لا تمنعوا النساء حظوظهن من المساجد إذا استأذنكم   " وفي رواية " إذا استأذنوكم   " ، قال النووي  في شرح مسلم    : وهو صحيح وعوملن معاملة الذكور لطلبهن الخروج إلى مجلس الذكور ، وحديث  ابن عمر      - رضي الله عنهما - هذا الذي ذكرناه عن الشيخين بروايات متعددة ، أخرجه   أيضا غيرهما وهو صريح في أن أزواج النساء مأمورون على لسانه - صلى الله   عليه وسلم - بالإذن لهن في الخروج إلى المساجد ، إذا طلبن ذلك ، ومنهيون عن   منعهن من الخروج إليها . 

 وذكر بعض أهل العلم أن أمر الأزواج بالإذن لهن في الروايات المذكورة ليس   للإيجاب ، وإنما هو للندب ، وكذلك نهيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن منعهن ،   قالوا : هو لكراهة التنزيه لا للتحريم . 

 قال ابن حجر  في فتح الباري : وفيه إشارة إلى أن الإذن المذكور لغير الوجوب ;   [ ص: 542 ] لأنه لو كان واجبا لانتفى معنى الاستئذان ; لأن ذلك إنما يتحقق إذا كان المستأذن مخيرا في الإجابة أو الرد . 

 وقال النووي  في شرح المذهب : فإن منعها لم يحرم عليه ، هذا مذهبنا ، قال البيهقي    : وبه قال عامة العلماء ، ويجاب عن حديث " لا تمنعوا إماء الله مساجد الله   " بأنه نهي تنزيه ; لأن حق الزوج في ملازمة المسكن واجب ، فلا تتركه لفضيلة اهـ . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : الذي يظهر لي في هذه المسألة : أن الزوج إذا استأذنته امرأته في الخروج إلى المسجد ،   وكانت غير متطيبة ، ولا متلبسة بشيء يستوجب الفتنة مما سيأتي إيضاحه إن   شاء الله ، أنه يجب عليه الإذن لها ، ويحرم عليه منعها للنهي الصريح منه -   صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن منعها من ذلك ، وللأمر الصريح بالإذن لها وصيغة   الأمر المجردة عن القرائن تقتضي الوجوب ، كما أوضحناه في مواضع من هذا   الكتاب المبارك ، وصيغة النهي كذلك تقتضي التحريم ، وقد قال تعالى : فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره أن تصيبهم فتنة أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم    [ 24 \ 63 ] وقال - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : إذا أمرتكم بشيء فأتوا منه ما استطعتم وإذا نهيتكم عن شيء فاجتنبوه   " إلى غير ذلك من الأدلة ، كما قدمنا . وقول ابن حجر      : إن الإذن لا يتحقق إلا إذا كان المستأذن مخيرا في الإجابة ، والرد غير   مسلم ، إذ لا مانع عقلا ، ولا شرعا ولا عادة من أن يوجب الله عليه الإذن   لامرأته في الخروج إلى المسجد من غير تخيير ، فإيجاب الإذن لا مانع منه ،   وكذلك تحريم المنع . وقد دل النص الصحيح على إيجابه فلا وجه لرده بأمر   محتمل كما ترى . وقول النووي     : لأن حق  الزوج في ملازمة المسكن واجب ، فلا تتركه للفضيلة لا يصلح ; لأن  يرد به  النص الصريح منه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فأمره - صلى الله عليه  وسلم -  الزوج بالإذن لها يلزمه ذلك ، ويوجبه عليه ، فلا يعارض بما ذكره النووي  كما ترى . وما ذكره النووي  عن البيهقي    : من أن عدم الوجوب قال به عامة العلماء غير مسلم  أيضا ، فقد ثبت في صحيح مسلم  وغيره عن عبد الله بن عمر      - رضي الله عنهما - أنه لما حدث عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  بالحديث  الذي ذكرنا عنه في أمر الأزواج بالإذن للنساء في الخروج إلى  المساجد ،  وقال ابنه : لا ندعهن يخرجن ، غضب وشتمه ودفع في صدره منكرا  عليه مخالفته  لأمر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وذلك دليل واضح على  اعتقاده وجوب امتثال  ذلك الأمر بالإذن لهن . 

 قال  مسلم بن الحجاج    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثني  حرملة بن يحيى  ، أخبرنا ابن وهب  ، أخبرني يونس  ، عن  ابن شهاب  قال : أخبرني  سالم بن عبد الله  أن عبد الله بن   [ ص: 543 ] عمر  قال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول " : لا تمنعوا نساءكم المساجد إذا استأذنكم إليها " فقال بلال بن عبد الله    : والله لنمنعهن ، فأقبل عليه عبد الله  فسبه سبا سيئا ما سمعته سبه مثله قط ، وقال : أخبرك عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وتقول : والله لنمنعهن ، وفي لفظ عند مسلم    : فزبره  ابن عمر  ، وقال : أقول قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وتقول : لا ندعهن ، وفي لفظ لمسلم  أيضا : فضرب في صدره . 

 واعلم أن ابن عبد الله بن عمر  الذي زعم أنه لم يمتثل أمر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالإذن للنساء إلى المساجد جاء في صحيح مسلم  أنه بلال بن عبد الله بن عمر    . 

 وفي رواية عند مسلم    : أنه واقد بن عبد الله بن عمر  ، والحق تعدد ذلك فقد قاله كل من بلال  ، وواقد ابني عبد الله بن عمر  ، وقد أنكر  ابن عمر  على كل منهما ، كما جاءت به الروايات الصحيحة عند مسلم  وغيره ، فكون  ابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - أقبل على ابنه بلال  وسبه سبا سيئا وقال منكرا عليه ، أخبرك عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وتقول : لنمنعهن فيه دليل واضح أن  ابن عمر  يرى لزوم الإذن لهن ، وأن منعهن لا يجوز ، ولو كان يراه جائزا ما شدد النكير على ابنيه كما لا يخفى . 

 وقال النووي  في شرح مسلم    : قوله : فأقبل عليه عبد الله  فسبه سبا سيئا ، وفي رواية فزبره ، وفي رواية : فضرب في صدره ، فيه تعزير المعترض على السنة والمعارض لها برأيه . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : وكلام النووي  هذا الذي رأيت اعتراف منه بأن مذهبه وهو مذهب  الشافعي  ، ومن قال بقوله ، كما نقل عن البيهقي  أنه قول عامة العلماء ، أن جميع القائلين بذلك مستحقون للتعزير ، معترضون على السنة ، معارضون لها برأيهم ، والعجب منه كيف يقر بأن بلال بن عبد الله بن عمر  مستحق للتعزير لاعتراضه على السنة ، ومعارضته لها برأيه ، مع أن مذهبه الذي ينصره وينقل أنه قول عامة العلماء عن البيهقي  هو بعينه قول بلال بن عبد الله بن عمر  الذي صرح هو بأنه يستحق به التعزير ، وأنه اعتراض على السنة ومعارضة لها بالرأي ، وقال النووي    : قوله : فزبره ، أي : نهره ، وقال ابن حجر  في فتح الباري : ففي رواية بلال عند مسلم  ، فأقبل عليه عبد الله فسبه سبا شديدا ما سمعته سبه مثله قط ، وفسر عبد الله بن هبيرة  في رواية  الطبراني  السب المذكور باللعن ثلاث مرات وفي رواية زائدة عن  الأعمش    : فانتهره وقال : أف لك ، وله عن ابن   [ ص: 544 ] الأعمش    : فعل الله بك وفعل ، ومثله  للترمذي  من رواية  عيسى بن يونس  ، ولمسلم  من رواية أبي معاوية    : فزبره ، ولأبي داود  من رواية جرير    : فسبه وغضب عليه ، إلى أن قال : وأخذ من إنكار عبد الله على ولده تأديب المعترض على السنن برأيه ، وهو اعتراف منه أيضا بأن من خالف الحديث المذكور معترض على السنن برأيه . 

 وبه تعلم أن ما قدمنا عنه من كون الأمر بالإذن لهن إلى المساجد ليس للوجوب اعتراض على السنن بالرأي كما ترى . 

 وبما ذكرنا تعلم أن الدليل قد دل من السنة الصحيحة على وجوب الإذن للنساء في الخروج إلى المساجد كما ذكرنا ، ويؤيده أن  ابن عمر  لم ينكر عليه أحد من الصحابة تشنيعه على ولديه كما أوضحناه آنفا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

 وإذا علمت أن ما ذكرنا من النصوص الصريحة في الأمر بالإذن لهن يقتضي جواز   خروجهن إلى المساجد ، فاعلم أنه ثبت في الصحيح أنهن كن يخرجن إلى المسجد ،   فيصلين مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال  البخاري    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثنا  يحيى بن بكير  قال : أخبرنا الليث  ، عن عقيل  ، عن  ابن شهاب  ، قال : أخبرني  عروة بن الزبير  أن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - أخبرته قالت : كن   نساء المؤمنات يشهدن مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صلاة الفجر   متلفعات بمروطهن ، ثم ينقلبن إلى بيوتهن حين يقضين الصلاة لا يعرفهن أحد من   الغلس اهـ ، وهذا الحديث أخرجه أيضا مسلم  وغيره ، وقد جاءت أحاديث صحيحة في الصحيحين وغيرهما دالة على ما دل عليه حديث عائشة  هذا المتفق عليه من كون النساء كن يشهدن الصلاة في المسجد معه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - 

 تنبيه . 

 قد علمنا مما ذكرنا في روايات حديث  ابن عمر  المتفق   عليه : أن في بعض رواياته المتفق عليها تقييد أمر الرجال بالإذن للنساء  في  الخروج إلى المسجد بالليل ، وفي بعضها الإطلاق وعدم التقييد بالليل ،  وهو  أكثر الروايات كما أشار له ابن حجر  في الفتح . 

 وقد يتبادر للناظر أن الأزواج ليسوا مأمورين بالإذن للنساء إلا في خصوص   الليل ; لأنه أستر ، ويترجح عنده هذا بما هو مقرر في الأصول من حمل المطلق   على المقيد ، فتحمل روايات الإطلاق على التقييد بالليل ، فيختص الإذن   المذكور بالليل . 

 [ ص: 545 ] قال  مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له -  : الأظهر عندي تقديم روايات الإطلاق وعدم  التقييد بالليل لكثرة الأحاديث  الصحيحة الدالة على حضور النساء الصلاة معه -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - في غير  الليل ، كحديث عائشة  المتفق  عليه المذكور  آنفا الدال على حضورهن معه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الصبح ،  وهي صلاة نهار  لا ليل ، ولا يكون لها حكم صلاة الليل ، بسبب كونهن يرجعن  لبيوتهن ، لا  يعرفن من الغلس ; لأن ذلك الوقت من النهار قطعا ، لا من الليل  ، وكونه من  النهار مانع من التقييد بالليل ، والعلم عند الله تعالى ، وأما  ما يشترط  في جواز خروج النساء إلى المساجد فهو : 
المسألة الرابعة : 

 اعلم أن خروج المرأة إلى المسجد يشترط  فيه  عند أهل العلم شروط يرجع جميعها إلى شيء واحد ، وهو كون المرأة وقت  خروجها  للمسجد ليست متلبسة بما يدعو إلى الفتنة مع الأمن من الفساد . 

 قال النووي  في شرح مسلم  في الكلام على قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : لا تمنعوا إماء الله مساجد الله     " ما نصه : هذا وما أشبهه من أحاديث الباب ظاهر في أنها لا تمنع المسجد ،   ولكن بشروط ذكرها العلماء مأخوذة من الأحاديث ، وهي ألا تكون متطيبة ،  ولا  متزينة ، ولا ذات خلاخل يسمع صوتها ، ولا ثياب فاخرة ، ولا مختلطة  بالرجال  ، ولا شابة ونحوها ، ممن يفتن بها ، وألا يكون في الطريق ما يخاف  منه  مفسدة ونحوها ، انتهى محل الغرض من كلام النووي    . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : هذه الشروط التي ذكرها النووي  وغيره   منها ما هو ثابت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ومنها ما لا نص فيه ،   ولكنه ملحق بالنصوص لمشاركته له في علته ، وإلحاق بعضها لا يخلو من مناقشة ;   كما سترى إيضاح ذلك كله إن شاء تعالى ، أما ما هو ثابت عنه - صلى الله   عليه وسلم - من تلك الشروط ، فهو عدم التطيب ، فشرط جواز خروج المرأة إلى   المسجد ألا تكون متطيبة . 

 قال  مسلم بن الحجاج    - رحمه الله - في صحيحه : حدثنا مروان بن سعيد الأيلي  ، حدثنا ابن وهب  ، أخبرني مخرمة  ، عن أبيه عن  بسر بن سعيد  أن زينب الثقفية  كانت تحدث عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال " : إذا شهدت إحداكن العشاء ، فلا تطيب تلك الليلة   " . 

 حدثنا  أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ، حدثنا  يحيى بن سعيد القطان  ، عن  محمد بن عجلان   [ ص: 546 ] حدثني  بكير بن عبد الله بن الأشج  ، عن  بسر بن سعيد  ، عن زينب امرأة عبد الله  قالت : قال لنا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : إذا شهدت إحداكن المسجد فلا تمس طيبا   " . 

 حدثنا يحيى بن يحيى  وإسحاق بن إبراهيم  ، قال يحيى    : أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي فروة  ، عن  يزيد بن خصيفة  ، عن  بسر بن سعيد  ، عن  أبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : أيما امرأة أصابت بخورا فلا تشهدن معنا العشاء الآخرة   " اهـ . 

 فهذا الحديث الصحيح الذي أخرجه مسلم  في صحيحه عن صحابيين ، وهما :  أبو هريرة  ، وزينب امرأة عبد الله بن مسعود    - رضي الله عن الجميع - صريح في أن المتطيبة ليس لها الخروج إلى المسجد ، ويؤيد ذلك ما رواه أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا  موسى بن إسماعيل  ، ثنا حماد  عن محمد بن عمرو  ، عن أبي سلمة  ، عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال " : لا تمنعوا إماء الله مساجد الله ولكن ليخرجن وهن تفلات   " اهـ ، وقوله : وهن تفلات ، أي : غير متطيبات ، وقال النووي  في شرح المهذب ، في هذا الحديث رواه أبو داود  بإسناد صحيح على شرط  البخاري  ومسلم  ، وتفلات بفتح التاء المثناة فوق وكسر الفاء ، أي : تاركات الطيب اهـ ، ومنه قول امرئ القيس    : 
**إذا ما الضجيع ابتزها من ثيابها* *
**تميل عليه هونة غير متفالي* *

 وهذا الحديث أخرجه أيضا  الإمام أحمد  ،  وابن خزيمة  ، عن  أبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - وأخرجه  ابن حبان  من حديث زيد بن خالد  ، قاله الشوكاني  وغيره . 

 وإذا علمت أن هذه الأحاديث دلت على أن المتطيبة ليس لها الخروج إلى المسجد ; لأنها تحرك شهوة الرجال بريح طيبها . 

 فاعلم أن أهل العلم ألحقوا بالطيب ما في معناه كالزينة الظاهرة ، وصوت   الخلخال والثياب الفاخرة ، والاختلاط بالرجال ، ونحو ذلك بجامع أن الجميع   سبب الفتنة بتحريك شهوة الرجال ، ووجهه ظاهر كما ترى . وألحق الشافعية بذلك   الشابة مطلقا ; لأن الشاب مظنة الفتنة ، وخصصوا الخروج إلى المساجد   بالعجائز ، والأظهر أن الشابة إذا خرجت مستترة غير متطيبة ، ولا متلبسة   بشيء آخر من أسباب الفتنة أن لها الخروج إلى المسجد لعموم النصوص المتقدمة ،   والعلم عند الله تعالى . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (411)
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ* 
*صـ 547 إلى صـ 554**

**
 [ ص: 547 ] المسألة الخامسة : اعلم أن صلاة النساء في بيوتهن أفضل لهن من الصلاة في المساجد ، ولو كان المسجد مسجد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وبه تعلم أن قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : صلاة في مسجدي هذا خير من ألف صلاة فيما سواه إلا المسجد الحرام   " خاص بالرجال ، أما النساء فصلاتهن في بيوتهن خير لهن من الصلاة في الجماعة في المسجد . 

 قال أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا  عثمان بن أبي شيبة  ، ثنا  يزيد بن هارون  ، أخبرنا  العوام بن حوشب  ، حدثني  حبيب بن أبي ثابت  ، عن  ابن عمر  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : لا تمنعوا نساءكم المساجد وبيوتهن خير لهن   " وقال النووي  في شرح المهذب في هذا الحديث : وحديث  ابن عمر  صحيح رواه أبو داود  بلفظه هذا ، بإسناد صحيح على شرط  البخاري  اهـ . 

 وهذا الحديث أخرجه أيضا  الإمام أحمد  ، وقال ابن حجر  في   فتح الباري : وقد ورد في بعض روايات هذا الحديث وغيره ، ما يدل على أن   صلاة المرأة في بيتها أفضل من صلاتها في المسجد ، وذلك في رواية  حبيب بن أبي ثابت  ، عن  ابن عمر  بلفظ " : لا تمنعوا نساءكم المساجد وبيوتهن خير لهن   " أخرجه أبو داود  ، وصححه  ابن خزيمة  ، ولأحمد   والطبراني  من حديث أم حميد الساعدية  أنها جاءت إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقالت : يا   رسول الله إني أحب الصلاة معك ، فقال " : قد علمت ، وصلاتك في بيتك خير  لك  من صلاتك في حجرتك ، وصلاتك في حجرتك خير من صلاتك في دارك ، وصلاتك في   دارك خير من صلاتك في مسجد قومك ، وصلاتك في مسجد قومك خير من صلاتك في   مسجد الجماعة   " وإسناد أحمد  حسن وله شاهد من حديث  ابن مسعود  عند أبي داود  ، ووجه كون صلاتها في الإخفاء أفضل تحقق الأمن فيه من الفتنة ، انتهى محل الغرض من كلام ابن حجر    . 

 وحديث  ابن مسعود  الذي أشار له هو ما رواه أبو داود  في سننه : حدثنا ابن المثنى  ، أن  عمرو بن عاصم  حدثهم قال : ثنا همام  عن قتادة  ، عن  مورق  عن أبي الأحوص  ، عن عبد الله  ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال " : صلاة المرأة في بيتها أفضل من صلاتها في حجرتها وصلاتها في مخدعها أفضل من صلاتها في بيتها   " ، اهـ . 

 وقال النووي  في شرح المهذب في هذا الحديث : رواه أبو داود  بإسناد صحيح على شرط مسلم  ، وقد روى أحمد  عن  أم سلمة  عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : خير مساجد النساء قعر بيوتهن   " . 

 [ ص: 548 ] وبما ذكرنا من النصوص تعلم أن صلاة النساء في بيوتهن أفضل لهن من صلاتهن في الجماعة في مسجد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم   - وغيره من المساجد لثبوت ذلك عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 ومما يؤكد صلاتهن في بيوتهن ما أحدثنه من دخول المسجد في ثياب قصيرة هي   مظنة الفتنة ، ومزاحمتهن للرجال في أبواب المسجد عند الدخول والخروج ، وقد   روى الشيخان في صحيحيهما عن عائشة     - رضي  الله عنها - قالت : لو أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رأى من   النساء ما رأينا ، لمنعهن من المسجد كما منعت بنو إسرائيل نساءها   . 

 وقد علمت مما ذكرنا من الأحاديث أن مفهوم المخالفة في قوله تعالى : يسبح له فيها بالغدو والآصال رجال  الآية ، معتبر وأنه ليس مفهوم لقب ، وقد أوضحنا المفهوم المذكور بالسنة كما رأيت ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : يخافون يوما تتقلب فيه القلوب والأبصار  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الرجال الذين يسبحون له في المساجد بالغدو والآصال ،   إلى آخر ما ذكر من صفاتهم : أنهم يخافون يوما تتقلب فيه القلوب والأبصار ،   وهو يوم القيامة لشدة هوله ، وما دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة من عظم هول   ذلك اليوم ، وتأثيره في القلوب والأبصار ، جاء في آيات كثيرة من كتاب الله   العظيم كقوله تعالى : قلوب يومئذ واجفة  أبصارها خاشعة    [ 79 \ 8 - 9 ] وقوله تعالى : إنما يؤخرهم ليوم تشخص فيه الأبصار    [ 14 \ 42 ] وقوله تعالى : وأنذرهم يوم الآزفة إذ القلوب لدى الحناجر  الآية [ 40 \ 18 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات الدالة على عظم ذلك اليوم كقوله تعالى : فكيف تتقون إن كفرتم يوما يجعل الولدان شيبا  السماء منفطر به  الآية [ 73 \ 17 - 18 ] ، وقوله تعالى : إنما نطعمكم لوجه الله لا نريد منكم جزاء ولا شكورا  إنا نخاف من ربنا يوما عبوسا قمطريرا    [ 76 \ 9 - 10 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وفي معنى تقلب القلوب والأبصار أقوال متعددة لأهل التفسير ، ذكرها القرطبي  وغيره . 

 وأظهرها عندي : أن تقلب القلوب هو حركتها من أماكنها من شدة الخوف ; كما قال تعالى : إذ القلوب لدى الحناجر  وأن تقلب الأبصار هو زيغوغتها ودورانها بالنظر في جميع الجهات من شدة الخوف ، كما قال تعالى   [ ص: 549 ] فإذا جاء الخوف رأيتهم ينظرون إليك تدور أعينهم كالذي يغشى عليه من الموت  الآية [ 33 \ 19 ] ، وكقوله تعالى : وإذ زاغت الأبصار وبلغت القلوب الحناجر    [ 33 \ 10 ] فالدوران والزيغوغة المذكوران يعلم بهما معنى تقلب الأبصار ، وإن كانا مذكورين في الخوف من المكروه في الدنيا .
قوله تعالى : ليجزيهم الله أحسن ما عملوا ويزيدهم من فضله    . 

 الظاهر أن اللام في قوله : " ليجزيهم " متعلقة بقوله : " يسبح " ، أي :   يسبحون له ، ويخافون يوما ليجزيهم الله أحسن ما عملوا ، وقوله في هذه الآية   الكريمة : ويزيدهم من فضله ، الظاهر أن هذه الزيادة من فضله تعالى ، هي مضاعفة الحسنات ، كما دل عليه قوله تعالى : من جاء بالحسنة فله عشر أمثالها    [ 6 \ 160 ] ، وقوله تعالى : إن الله لا يظلم مثقال ذرة وإن تك حسنة يضاعفها    [ 4 \ 40 ] ، وقوله تعالى : والله يضاعف لمن يشاء    [ 2 \ 261 ] . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : الزيادة هنا كالزيادة في قوله : للذين أحسنوا الحسنى وزيادة    [ 10 \ 26 ] والأصح : أن الحسنى الجنة ، والزيادة النظر إلى وجه الله الكريم ، وذلك هو أحد القولين في قوله تعالى : لهم ما يشاءون فيها ولدينا مزيد    [ 50 \ 35 ] . 

 وقد قدمنا قول بعض أهل العلم : أن قوله تعالى : ليجزيهم الله أحسن ما عملوا    ونحوها من الآيات يدل على أن المباح حسن; لأن قوله : " أحسن ما عملوا "   صيغة تفضيل ، وصيغة التفضيل المذكورة تدل على أن من أعمالهم حسنا لم يجزوه   وهو المباح ، قال في مراقي السعود : 


**ما ربنا لم ينه عنه حسن* *
**وغيره القبيح والمستهجن 
*
*قوله تعالى : والذين كفروا أعمالهم كسراب بقيعة يحسبه الظمآن ماء حتى إذا جاءه لم يجده شيئا    . ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أن أعمال الكفار باطلة ، وأنها لا شيء ; لأنه قال في السراب الذي مثلها به : حتى إذا جاءه لم يجده شيئا  وما دلت عليه هذه الآية   [ ص: 550 ] الكريمة من بطلان أعمال الكفار ، جاء موضحا في آيات أخر ; كقوله تعالى : مثل الذين كفروا بربهم أعمالهم كرماد اشتدت به الريح في يوم عاصف لا يقدرون مما كسبوا على شيء  الآية [ 14 \ 18 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وقدمنا إلى ما عملوا من عمل فجعلناه هباء منثورا    [ 25 \ 23 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقد قدمنا أن عمل الكافر إذا كان على الوجه الصحيح أنه يجزى به في الدنيا ;   كما أوضحناه في سورة " النحل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : من عمل صالحا من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن  الآية [ 16 \ 97 ] . 

 وقد دلت آيات من كتاب الله على انتفاع الكافر بعمله في الدنيا ، دون الآخرة ; كقوله تعالى : من كان يريد حرث الآخرة نزد له في حرثه ومن كان يريد حرث الدنيا نؤته منها وما له في الآخرة من نصيب    [ 42 \ 20 ] ، وقوله تعالى : من كان يريد الحياة الدنيا وزينتها نوف إليهم أعمالهم فيها وهم فيها لا يبخسون  أولئك الذين ليس لهم في الآخرة إلا النار وحبط ما صنعوا فيها وباطل ما كانوا يعملون      [ 11 \ 15 - 16 ] ، وهذا الذي دلت عليه هذه الآيات من انتفاع الكافر   بعمله الصالح في الدنيا ، دون الآخرة ثبت في صحيح مسلم وغيره من حديث أنس    - رضي الله عنه - ; كما أوضحناه في الكلام على آية " النحل " المذكورة ، وهو أحد التفسيرين في قوله تعالى : ووجد الله عنده فوفاه حسابه      [ 24 \ 39 ] ، أي : : وفاه حسابه في الدنيا على هذا القول ، وقد بين   الله - جل وعلا - في سورة " بني إسرائيل " أن ما دلت عليه الآيات من انتفاع   الكافر بعمله الصالح في الدنيا ، أنه مقيد بمشيئة الله تعالى ، وذلك في   قوله تعالى : من كان يريد العاجلة عجلنا له فيها ما نشاء لمن نريد ثم جعلنا له جهنم يصلاها مذموما مدحورا    [ 17 \ 18 ] . 

 تنبيه . 

 في هذه الآية الكريمة سؤال معروف ذكرناه وذكرنا الجواب عنه في كتابنا "   دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " ، وذلك في قولنا فيه : لا يخفى ما   يسبق إلى الذهن من أن الضمير في قوله : جاءه يدل على شيء موجود واقع عليه   المجيء ; لأن وقوع المجيء على العدم لا يعقل ، ومعلوم أن الصفة الإضافية لا   تتقوم إلا بين متضايفين ، فلا تدرك إلا بإدراكهما ، فلا يعقل وقوع المجيء   بالفعل ، إلا بإدراك فاعل واقع منه المجيء ، ومفعول به   [ ص: 551 ] واقع عليه المجيء ، وقوله تعالى : لم يجده شيئا  يدل على عدم وجود شيء يقع عليه المجيء في قوله تعالى : جاءه . 

 والجواب عن هذا من وجهين ، ذكرهما  ابن جرير  في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة . 

 قال : فإن قال قائل كيف قيل : حتى إذا جاءه لم يجده شيئا  فإن لم يكن السراب شيئا فعلام دخلت الهاء في قوله : حتى إذا جاءه    ؟ قيل : إنه شيء يرى من بعيد كالضباب الذي يرى كثيفا من بعيد ، فإذا قرب   منه رق وصار كالهواء ، وقد يحتمل أن يكون معناه حتى إذا جاء موضع السراب  لم  يجد السراب شيئا ، فاكتفى بذكر السراب عن ذكر موضعه ، انتهى منه . 

 والوجه الأول أظهر عندي ، وعنده بدليل قوله : وقد يحتمل أن يكون معناه ،   إلخ ، انتهى كلامنا في " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " ، وقد رأيت   فيه جواب  ابن جرير الطبري  عن  السؤال  المذكور ، وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية : بقيعة قيل : جمع قاع ، كجار  وجيرة ،  وقيل : القيعة والقاع بمعنى ، وهو المنبسط المستوي المتسع من الأرض  ،  وعلى هذا فالقاع واحد القيعان ، كجار وجيران .
قوله تعالى : ألم تر أن الله يسبح له من في السماوات والأرض والطير صافات كل قد علم صلاته وتسبيحه والله عليم بما يفعلون  

 اعلم أن الضمير المحذوف الذي هو فاعل علم قال بعض أهل العلم : إنه راجع إلى الله في قوله : ألم تر أن الله يسبح له من في السماوات    وعلى هذا فالمعنى كل من المسبحين والمصلين ، قد علم الله صلاته وتسبيحه ،   وقال بعض أهل العلم : إن الضمير المذكور راجع إلى قوله : كل أي : كل من   المصلين والمسبحين ، قد علم صلاة نفسه وتسبيح نفسه ، وقد قدمنا في سورة "   النحل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : من عمل صالحا من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن    الآية [ 16 \ 97 ] ، كلام الأصوليين في أن اللفظ إن احتمل التوكيد   والتأسيس حمل على التأسيس ، وبينا أمثلة متعددة لذلك من القرآن العظيم . 

 وإذا علمت ذلك ، فاعلم أن الأظهر على مقتضى ما ذكرنا عن الأصوليين ، أن يكون ضمير الفاعل المحذوف في قوله : كل قد علم صلاته وتسبيحه  راجعا إلى قوله :   [ ص: 552 ] كل أي : كل من المصلين قد علم صلاة نفسه ، وكل من المسبحين قد علم تسبيح نفسه ، وعلى هذا القول فقوله تعالى : والله عليم بما يفعلون  تأسيس لا تأكيد ، أما على القول بأن الضمير راجع إلى الله ، أي : قد علم الله صلاته يكون قوله : والله عليم بما يفعلون  كالتكرار مع ذلك ، فيكون من قبيل التوكيد اللفظي . 

 وقد علمت أن المقرر في الأصول أن الحمل على التأسيس أرجح من الحمل على التوكيد ; كما تقدم إيضاحه . والظاهر أن الطير تسبح وتصلي صلاة وتسبيحا يعلمهما الله ، ونحن لا نعلمهما ; كما قال تعالى : وإن من شيء إلا يسبح بحمده ولكن لا تفقهون تسبيحهم    [ 17 \ 44 ] . 

 ومن الآيات الدالة على أن غير العقلاء من المخلوقات لها إدراك يعلمه الله ونحن لا نعلمه ، قوله تعالى في الحجارة : وإن منها لما يهبط من خشية الله    [ 2 \ 74 ] ، فأثبت خشيته للحجارة ، والخشية تكون بإدراك ، وقوله تعالى : لو أنزلنا هذا القرآن على جبل لرأيته خاشعا متصدعا من خشية الله    [ 59 \ 21 ] ، وقوله تعالى : إنا عرضنا الأمانة على السماوات والأرض والجبال فأبين أن يحملنها وأشفقن منها    الآية [ 33 \ 72 ] ، والإباء والإشفاق إنما يكونان بإدراك ، والآيات   والأحاديث واردة بذلك ، وهو الحق ، وظاهر الآية أن للطير صلاة وتسبيحا ،   ولا مانع من الحمل على الظاهر ، ونقل القرطبي  عن سفيان    : أن للطير صلاة ليس فيها ركوع ولا سجود ، اهـ . 

 ومعلوم أن الصلاة في اللغة الدعاء ، ومنه قول الأعشى    : 
**تقول بنتي وقد غربت مرتحلا* *
**يا رب جنب أبي الأوصاب والوجعا* *
**عليك مثل الذي صليت فاغتبطي* *
**نوما فإن لجنب المرء مضطجعا* *

 فقوله : مثل الذي صليت ، أي : دعوت ، يعني قولها : يا رب جنب أبي الأوصاب والوجعا . 

 وقوله : صافات أي : صافات أجنحتها في الهواء ، وقد بين تعالى في غير هذا   الموضع أن إمساكه الطير صافات أجنحتها في الهواء وقابضات لها من آيات قدرته   ، واستحقاقه العبادة وحده ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن  الآية [ 67 \ 19 ] ، وقوله تعالى :   [ ص: 553 ] ألم يروا إلى الطير مسخرات في جو السماء ما يمسكهن إلا الله إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يؤمنون    [ 16 \ 79 ] . 
قوله تعالى : وعد الله الذين آمنوا منكم وعملوا الصالحات ليستخلفنهم في الأرض كما استخلف الذين من قبلهم  ذكر - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه وعد الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات من هذه الأمة : ليستخلفنهم في الأرض  أي : ليجعلنهم خلفاء الأرض ، الذين لهم السيطرة فيها ، ونفوذ الكلمة ، والآيات تدل على أن طاعة الله بالإيمان به ، والعلم الصالح سبب للقوة والاستخلاف في الأرض ونفوذ الكلمة   ; كقوله تعالى : واذكروا إذ أنتم قليل مستضعفون في الأرض تخافون أن يتخطفكم الناس فآواكم وأيدكم بنصره  الآية [ 8 \ 26 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ولينصرن الله من ينصره إن الله لقوي عزيز  الذين إن مكناهم في الأرض أقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة وأمروا بالمعروف ونهوا عن المنكر ولله عاقبة الأمور    [ 22 \ 40 - 41 ] ، وقوله تعالى : إن تنصروا الله ينصركم ويثبت أقدامكم    [ 47 \ 7 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : كما استخلف الذين من قبلهم  أي : كبني إسرائيل    . 

 ومن الآيات الموضحة لذلك ، قوله تعالى : ونريد أن نمن على الذين استضعفوا في الأرض ونجعلهم أئمة ونجعلهم الوارثين  ونمكن لهم في الأرض ونري فرعون وهامان وجنودهما منهم ما كانوا يحذرون    [ 28 \ 5 - 6 ] ، وقوله تعالى عن موسى    - عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام - : عسى ربكم أن يهلك عدوكم ويستخلفكم في الأرض فينظر كيف تعملون    [ 7 \ 129 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وأورثنا القوم الذين كانوا يستضعفون مشارق الأرض ومغاربها التي باركنا فيها    الآية [ 7 \ 137 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وقوله تعالى : ليستخلفنهم   اللام موطئة لقسم محذوف ، أي : وعدهم الله ، وأقسم في وعده ليستخلفنهم . 

 قوله تعالى : وليمكنن لهم دينهم الذي ارتضى لهم  هذا الدين الذي ارتضاه لهم هو دين الإسلام بدليل قوله تعالى : اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا    [ 5 \ 3 ] ، وقوله تعالى :   [ ص: 554 ] إن الدين عند الله الإسلام    [ 3 \ 19 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين    [ 3 \ 85 ] ، وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وليمكنن لهم دينهم  قال  الزمخشري    : تمكينه هو تثبيته وتوطيده .
قوله تعالى : وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة وأطيعوا الرسول لعلكم ترحمون  هذه الآية الكريمة تدل على أن إقامة الصلاة ، وإيتاء الزكاة ، وطاعة الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لرحمة الله تعالى سواء قلنا إن لعل في قوله : لعلكم ترحمون    حرف تعليل أو ترج ; لأنها إن قلنا : إنها حرف تعليل فإقامة الصلاة وما  عطف  عليه سبب لرحمة الله ; لأن العلل أسباب شرعية ، وإن قلنا : إن لعل  للترجي ،  أي : أقيموا الصلاة ، وآتوا الزكاة على رجائكم أن الله يرحمكم  بذلك ; لأن  الله ما أطمعهم بتلك الرحمة عند علمهم بموجبها إلا ليرحمهم لما  هو معلوم من  فضله وكرمه ، وكون لعل هنا للترجي ، إنما هو بحسب علم  المخلوقين ; كما  أوضحناه في غير هذا الموضع ، وهذا الذي دلت عليه هذه  الآية من أنهم إن  أقاموا الصلاة ، وآتوا الزكاة ، وأطاعوا الرسول رحمهم  الله بذلك جاء موضحا  في آية أخرى ، وهي قوله تعالى : والمؤمنون   والمؤمنات بعضهم أولياء بعض يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر ويقيمون   الصلاة ويؤتون الزكاة ويطيعون الله ورسوله أولئك سيرحمهم  الآية  [ 9  \ 71 ] ، وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية : وأطيعوا الرسول بعد قوله : وإذ   أخذنا من عطف العام على الخاص ; لأن إقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة داخلان في   عموم قوله : وأطيعوا الرسول وقد قدمنا مرارا أن عطف العام على الخاص وعكسه   كلاهما من الإطناب المقبول إذا كان في الخاص مزية ليست في غيره من أفراد   العام .
قوله تعالى : لا تحسبن الذين كفروا معجزين في الأرض  نهى الله نبيه محمدا      - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يحسب ، أي : يظن الذين كفروا معجزين في الأرض  ،  ومفعول معجزين محذوف ، أي : لا يظنهم معجزين ربهم ، بل قادر على عذابهم  لا  يعجز عن فعل ما أراد بهم ; لأنه قادر على كل شيء . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد الخامس
الحلقة (412)
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ* 
*صـ 555 إلى صـ 561**

*

*
 وما دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة جاء مبينا في آيات أخر ; كقوله تعالى : واعلموا أنكم غير معجزي الله وأن الله مخزي الكافرين    [ 9 \ 2 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وإن توليتم فاعلموا أنكم غير معجزي الله وبشر الذين كفروا بعذاب أليم    [ 9 \ 3 ] ، وقوله تعالى :   [ ص: 555 ] أم حسب الذين يعملون السيئات أن يسبقونا ساء ما يحكمون    [ 29 \ 4 ] ، وقوله تعالى : قل إي وربي إنه لحق وما أنتم بمعجزين    [ 10 \ 53 ] ، وقوله تعالى : يعذب من يشاء ويرحم من يشاء وإليه تقلبون  وما أنتم بمعجزين في الأرض ولا في السماء  الآية [ 29 \ 21 - 22 ] ، وقوله في " الشورى " : وما أنتم بمعجزين في الأرض وما لكم من دون الله من ولي ولا نصير    [ 42 \ 31 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : لا تحسبن الذين كفروا    [ 24 \ 57 ] ، قرأه ابن عامر  وحمزة    : لا يحسبن بالياء المثناة التحتية على الغيبة ، وقرأه باقي السبعة : لا تحسبن بالتاء الفوقية ، وقرأ ابن عامر  ، وعاصم  ، وحمزة  بفتح السين ، وباقي السبعة بكسرها . 

 والحاصل أن قراءة ابن عامر  وحمزة  بالياء التحتية وفتح السين ، وقراءة عاصم  بالتاء   الفوقية وفتح السين ، وقراءة الباقين من السبعة بالتاء الفوقية وكسر  السين  ، وعلى قراءة من قرأ بالتاء الفوقية فلا إشكال في الآية مع فتح  السين  وكسرها ; لأن الخطاب بقوله : لا تحسبن للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  وقوله :  الذين كفروا هو المفعول الأول ، وقوله : معجزين هو المفعول  الثاني لـ :  تحسبن وأما على قراءة : ولا يحسبن بالياء التحتية ، ففي الآية  إشكال معروف ،  وذكر القرطبي  الجواب عنه من ثلاثة أوجه : 

 الأول : أن قوله الذين كفروا في محل رفع فاعل يحسبن والمفعول الأول محذوف ،   تقديره : أنفسهم ، و معجزين مفعول ثان ، أي : لا يحسبن الذين كفروا  أنفسهم  معجزين الله في الأرض ، وعزا هذا القول للزجاج  ،   والمفعول المحذوف قد تدل عليه قراءة من قرأ بالتاء الفوقية ، كما لا يخفى  ،  ومفعولا الفعل القلبي يجوز حذفهما أو حذف أحدهما إن قام عليه دليل ;  كما  أشار له ابن مالك  في " الخلاصة " ، بقوله : 
**ولا تجز هنا بلا دليل* *
**سقوط مفعولين أو مفعول* *

 ومثال حذف المفعولين معا مع قيام الدليل عليهما ، قوله تعالى : أين شركائي الذين كنتم تزعمون    [ 28 \ 62 ] أي : تزعمونهم شركائي ، وقول  الكميت    : 
**بأي كتاب أم بأية سنة* *
**ترى حبهم عارا علي وتحسب* *

 [ ص: 556 ] أي : وتحسب حبهم عارا علي ، ومثال حذف أحد المفعولين قول عنترة    : 
**ولقد نزلت فلا تظني غيره* *
**مني بمنزلة المحب المكرم* *

 أي : لا تظني غيره واقعا . 

 الجواب الثاني : أن فاعل يحسبن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لأنه مذكور في قوله قبله : قل أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول  أي : لا يحسبن محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الذين كفروا معجزين ، وعلى هذا فـ : الذين كفروا مفعول أول ، و معجزين مفعول ثان ، وعزا هذا القول للفراء  ، وأبي علي    . 

 الجواب الثالث : أن المعنى : لا يحسبن الكافر الذين كفروا معجزين في الأرض وعزا هذا القول لعلي بن سليمان  ، وهو كالذي قبله ، إلا أن الفاعل في الأول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وفي الثاني الكافر ، وقال  الزمخشري    : وقرئ لا يحسبن بالياء ، وفيه أوجه أن يكون معجزين في الأرض  هما المفعولان . 

 والمعنى : لا يحسبن الذين كفروا أحدا يعجز الله في الأرض ، حتى يطمعوا هم   في مثل ذلك ، وهذا معنى قوي جيد ، وأن يكون فيه ضمير الرسول لتقدم ذكره في   قوله : قل أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول   وأن  يكون الأصل : لا يحسبنهم الذين كفروا معجزين ، ثم حذف الضمير الذي هو   المفعول الأول ، وكأن الذي سوغ ذلك أن الفاعل والمفعولين لما كانت لشيء   واحد ، اقتنع بذكر اثنين عن ذكر الثالث ، اهـ . 

 وما ذكره النحاس  وأبو حاتم  وغيرهما   من أن قراءة من قرأ : لا يحسبن بالياء التحتية خطأ أو لحن ، كلام ساقط لا   يلتفت إليه; لأنها قراءة سبعية ثابتة ثبوتا لا يمكن الطعن فيه ، وقرأ بها   من السبعة : ابن عامر  ، وحمزة    ; كما تقدم . 

 وأظهر الأجوبة عندي : أن معجزين في الأرض  هما المفعولان ، فالمفعول الأول معجزين والمفعول الثاني دل عليه قوله : في الأرض  أي : لا تحسبن معجزين الله موجودين أو كائنين في الأرض ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : لا تجعلوا دعاء الرسول بينكم كدعاء بعضكم بعضا  لأهل العلم في هذه الآية أقوال ، راجعة إلى قولين : 

 [ ص: 556 ] أحدهما : أن المصدر الذي هو : دعاء مضاف إلى مفعوله ، وهو الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وعلى هذا فالرسول مدعو . 

 الثاني : أن المصدر المذكور مضاف إلى فاعله ، وهو الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وعلى هذا : فالرسول داع . 

 وإيضاح معنى قول من قال : إن المصدر مضاف إلى مفعوله ، أن المعنى : لا   تجعلوا دعاءكم إلى الرسول إذا دعوتموه كدعاء بعضكم بعضا ، فلا تقولوا له :   يا محمد  مصرحين باسمه ، ولا ترفعوا أصواتكم عنده كما يفعل بعضكم مع بعض ، بل قولوا له : يا نبي الله ، يا رسول الله ، مع خفض الصوت احتراما له - صلى الله عليه وسلم   - . 

 وهذا القول هو الذي تشهد له آيات من كتاب الله تعالى; كقوله : ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا ترفعوا أصواتكم فوق صوت النبي ولا تجهروا له بالقول كجهر بعضكم لبعض أن تحبط أعمالكم وأنتم لا تشعرون  إن الذين يغضون أصواتهم عند رسول الله أولئك الذين امتحن الله قلوبهم للتقوى  الآية [ 49 \ 2 - 3 ] ، وقوله تعالى : إن الذين ينادونك من وراء الحجرات أكثرهم لا يعقلون  ولو أنهم صبروا حتى تخرج إليهم لكان خيرا لهم    [ 49 \ 4 - 5 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تقولوا راعنا  الآية [ 2 \ 104 ] ، وهذا القول في الآية مروي عن  سعيد بن جبير  ، ومجاهد  ، وقتادة    ; كما ذكره عنهم القرطبي  ، وذكره ابن كثير  عن الضحاك  ، عن  ابن عباس  ، وذكره أيضا عن  سعيد بن جبير  ، ومجاهد  ، ومقاتل  ، ونقله أيضا عن مالك  ، عن  زيد بن أسلم  ، ثم قال : إن هذا القول هو الظاهر ، واستدل له بالآيات التي ذكرنا . 

 وأما على القول الثاني : وهو أن المصدر مضاف إلى فاعله ، ففي المعنى وجهان : 

 الأول : ما ذكره  الزمخشري  في  " الكشاف "  قال : إذا احتاج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى  اجتماعكم عنده لأمر  فدعاكم فلا تتفرقوا عنه إلا بإذنه ، ولا تقيسوا دعاءه  إياكم على دعاء  بعضكم بعضا ، ورجوعكم عن المجمع بغير إذن الداعي . 

 والوجه الثاني : هو ما ذكره ابن كثير  في تفسيره ، قال : والقول الثاني في ذلك أن المعنى في لا تجعلوا دعاء الرسول بينكم كدعاء بعضكم بعضا  أي : لا تعتقدوا أن دعاءه على غيره كدعاء غيره ، فإن دعاءه مستجاب ، فاحذروا أن يدعو عليكم ، فتهلكوا .  [ ص: 558 ] حكاه  ابن أبي حاتم  ، عن  ابن عباس  ،  والحسن البصري  ،  وعطية العوفي  ، والله أعلم ، انتهى كلام ابن كثير    . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : 

 هذا الوجه الأخير يأباه ظاهر القرآن ; لأن قوله تعالى : كدعاء بعضكم بعضا    يدل على خلافه ، ولو أراد دعاء بعضهم على بعض ، لقال : لا تجعلوا دعاء   الرسول عليكم كدعاء بعضكم على بعض ، فدعاء بعضهم بعضا ، ودعاء بعضهم على   بعض متغايران ، كما لا يخفى . والظاهر أن قوله : لا تجعلوا  من جعل التي بمعنى اعتقد ، كما ذكرنا عن ابن كثير  آنفا . 
قوله تعالى : فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره أن تصيبهم فتنة أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم  الضمير في قوله : عن أمره    راجع إلى الرسول ، أو إلى الله والمعنى واحد ; لأن الأمر من الله ،   والرسول مبلغ عنه ، والعرب تقول : خالف أمره وخالف عن أمره : وقال بعضهم :   يخالفون : مضمن معنى يصدون ، أي : يصدون عن أمره . 

 وهذه الآية الكريمة قد استدل بها الأصوليون على أن الأمر المجرد عن القرائن يقتضي الوجوب     ; لأنه - جل وعلا - توعد المخالفين عن أمره بالفتنة أو العذاب الأليم ،   وحذرهم من مخالفة الأمر ، وكل ذلك يقتضي أن الأمر للوجوب ، ما لم يصرف عنه   صارف ؛ لأن غير الواجب لا يستوجب تركه الوعيد الشديد والتحذير . 

 وهذا المعنى الذي دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة من اقتضاء الأمر المطلق الوجوب ، دلت عليه آيات أخر من كتاب الله ; كقوله تعالى : وإذا قيل لهم اركعوا لا يركعون    [ 77 \ 48 ] فإن قوله : اركعوا أمر مطلق ، وذمه تعالى للذين لم يمتثلوه بقوله : لا يركعون  يدل على أن امتثاله واجب ، وكقوله تعالى لإبليس : ما منعك ألا تسجد إذ أمرتك    [ 7 \ 12 ] ، فإنكاره تعالى على إبليس موبخا له بقوله : ما منعك ألا تسجد إذ أمرتك  يدل على أنه تارك واجبا . وأن امتثال الأمر واجب مع أن الأمر المذكور مطلق ، وهو قوله تعالى : اسجدوا لآدم    [ 2 \ 34 ] ، وكقوله تعالى عن موسى : أفعصيت أمري    [ 20 \ 93 ] ، فسمى مخالفة الأمر معصية ، وأمره المذكور مطلق ، وهو قوله : اخلفني في قومي وأصلح ولا تتبع سبيل المفسدين    [ 7 \ 142 ] ، وكقوله تعالى :   [ ص: 559 ] لا يعصون الله ما أمرهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون      [ 66 \ 6 ] ، وإطلاق اسم المعصية على مخالفة الأمر يدل على أن مخالفه   عاص ، ولا يكون عاصيا إلا بترك واجب ، أو ارتكاب محرم ; وكقوله تعالى : وما كان لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة إذا قضى الله ورسوله أمرا أن يكون لهم الخيرة من أمرهم      [ 33 \ 36 ] فإنه يدل على أن أمر الله ، وأمر رسوله مانع من الاختيار   موجب للامتثال ، وذلك يدل على اقتضائه الوجوب ، كما ترى ، وأشار إلى أن   مخالفته معصية بقوله بعده : ومن يعص الله ورسوله فقد ضل ضلالا مبينا    [ 33 \ 36 ] . 

 واعلم أن اللغة تدل على اقتضاء الأمر المطلق الوجوب ، بدليل أن السيد لو   قال لعبده : اسقني ماء مثلا ، ولم يمتثل العبد أمر سيده فعاقبه السيد ،   فليس للعبد أن يقول عقابك لي ظلم ; لأن صيغة الأمر في قولك : اسقني ماء لم   توجب علي الامتثال ، فقد عاقبتني على ترك ما لا يلزمني ، بل يفهم من نفس   الصيغة أن الامتثال يلزمه ، وأن العقاب على عدم الامتثال واقع موقعه ،   والفتنة في قوله : أن تصيبهم فتنة  قيل : هي القتل ، وهو مروي عن  ابن عباس  ، وقيل : الزلازل والأهوال ، وهو مروي عن عطاء  ، وقيل : السلطان الجائر ، وهو مروي عن  جعفر بن محمد  ، قال بعضهم : هي الطبع على القلوب بسبب شؤم مخالفة أمر الله ورسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقال بعض العلماء : فتنة محنة في الدنيا أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم  في الآخرة . 

 قال مقيده - عفا الله عنه وغفر له - : قد دل استقراء القرآن العظيم أن الفتنة فيه أطلقت على أربعة معان : 

 الأول : أن يراد بها الإحراق بالنار ; كقوله تعالى : يوم هم على النار يفتنون    [ 51 \ 13 ] ، وقوله تعالى : إن الذين فتنوا المؤمنين والمؤمنات  الآية [ 85 \ 10 ] ، أي : أحرقوهم بنار الأخدود على القول بذلك . 

 الثاني وهو أشهرها : إطلاق الفتنة على الاختبار ; كقوله تعالى : ونبلوكم بالشر والخير فتنة  الآية [ 21 \ 35 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وأن لو استقاموا على الطريقة لأسقيناهم ماء غدقا  لنفتنهم فيه    [ 72 \ 16 - 17 ] . 

 والثالث : إطلاق الفتنة على نتيجة الاختيار إن كانت سيئة ; كقوله تعالى : وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين لله    [ 2 \ 193 ] ، وفي " الأنفال " :   [ ص: 560 ] ويكون الدين كله لله    [ 8 \ 39 ] ، فقوله : حتى لا تكون فتنة  أي : حتى لا يبقى شرك على أصح التفسيرين ، ويدل على صحته قوله بعده : ويكون الدين لله    ; لأن الدين لا يكون كله لله حتى لا يبقى شرك ، كما ترى . ويوضح ذلك قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " : أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله   " ، كما لا يخفى . 

 والرابع : إطلاق الفتنة على الحجة في قوله تعالى : ثم لم تكن فتنتهم إلا أن قالوا والله ربنا ما كنا مشركين    [ 6 \ 23 ] ، أي : لم تكن حجتهم ، كما قال به بعض أهل العلم . 

 والأظهر عندي : أن الفتنة في قوله هنا : أن تصيبهم فتنة  أنه من النوع الثالث من الأنواع المذكورة . 

 وأن معناه أن يفتنهم الله ، أي : يزيدهم ضلالا بسبب مخالفتهم عن أمره ، وأمر رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 وهذا المعنى تدل عليه آيات كثيرة من كتاب الله تعالى ; كقوله - جل وعلا - : كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا يكسبون    [ 83 \ 14 ] ، وقوله تعالى : فلما زاغوا أزاغ الله قلوبهم    [ 61 \ 5 ] ، وقوله تعالى : في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا  الآية [ 2 \ 10 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وأما الذين في قلوبهم مرض فزادتهم رجسا إلى رجسهم  الآية [ 9 \ 125 ] ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : قد يعلم ما أنتم عليه  بين - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه يعلم ما عليه خلقه ، أي : من الطاعة والمعصية وغير ذلك . 

 وهذا المعنى الذي دلت عليه هذه الآية مع أنه معلوم بالضرورة من الدين ، جاء مبينا في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى : وما   تكون في شأن وما تتلو منه من قرآن ولا تعملون من عمل إلا كنا عليكم شهودا   إذ تفيضون فيه وما يعزب عن ربك من مثقال ذرة في الأرض ولا في السماء ولا   أصغر من ذلك ولا أكبر إلا في كتاب مبين    [ 10 \ 61 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ألا إنهم يثنون صدورهم ليستخفوا منه ألا حين يستغشون ثيابهم يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون إنه عليم بذات الصدور    [ 11 \ 5 ] وقوله تعالى : أفمن هو قائم على كل نفس بما كسبت    [ 13 \ 33 ] أي : هو شهيد على عباده بما هم فاعلون من خير وشر . وقوله   [ ص: 561 ] تعالى : وتوكل على العزيز الرحيم  الذي يراك حين تقوم  وتقلبك في الساجدين  إنه هو السميع العليم    [ 26 \ 217 - 220 ] ، وقوله تعالى : سواء منكم من أسر القول ومن جهر به ومن هو مستخف بالليل وسارب بالنهار    [ 13 \ 10 ] وقوله تعالى : وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور    [ 67 \ 13 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وعنده   مفاتح الغيب لا يعلمها إلا هو ويعلم ما في البر والبحر وما تسقط من ورقة   إلا يعلمها ولا حبة في ظلمات الأرض ولا رطب ولا يابس إلا في كتاب مبين    [ 6 \ 59 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وما من دابة في الأرض إلا على الله رزقها ويعلم مستقرها ومستودعها كل في كتاب مبين    [ 11 \ 6 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير    [ 67 \ 14 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وفي هذه الآيات وما في معناها أحسن وعد للمطيعين ، وأشد وعيد للعصاة المجرمين ، ولفظة قد في قوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : قد يعلم ما أنتم عليه  للتحقيق ، وإتيان قد للتحقيق مع المضارع كثير جدا في القرآن العظيم ; كقوله تعالى : قد يعلم الله الذين يتسللون منكم لواذا    [ 24 \ 63 ] ، وقوله تعالى : قد يعلم الله المعوقين منكم  الآية [ 33 \ 18 ] ، وقوله تعالى : قد نعلم إنه ليحزنك الذي يقولون  الآية [ 6 \ 33 ] ، وقوله تعالى : قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء  الآية [ 2 \ 144 ] . 
قوله تعالى : ويوم يرجعون إليه فينبئهم بما عملوا والله بكل شيء عليم  قوله تعالى في هذه الآية : ويوم يرجعون إليه  الظاهر أنه ليس بظرف ، بل هو معطوف على المفعول به الذي هو ما من قوله : قد يعلم ما أنتم عليه  أي : ويعلم يوم يرجعون إليه ، وقد ذكر الله - جل وعلا - في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه يوم القيامة ينبئ الخلائق بكل ما عملوا ، أي : يخبرهم به ثم يجازيهم عليه . 

 وما دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة من كونه - جل وعلا - يخبرهم يوم القيامة بما عملوا جاء موضحا في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى : ينبأ الإنسان يومئذ بما قدم وأخر    [ 75 \ 13 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ووضع   الكتاب فترى المجرمين مشفقين مما فيه ويقولون ياويلتنا مال هذا الكتاب لا   يغادر صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا أحصاها ووجدوا ما عملوا حاضرا ولا يظلم ربك  أحدا     [ 18 \ 49 ] ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (413)
**سُورَةُ الْفُرْقَانِ .* 
*صـ 3 إلى صـ 10**

*
*سُورَةُ الْفُرْقَانِ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْفُرْقَانَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ لِيَكُونَ لِلْعَالَمِينَ نَذِيرًا    . ذَكَرَ جَلَّ وَعَلَا فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَنَّهُ نَزَّلَ الْفُرْقَانَ  ، وَهُوَ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ الْعَظِيمُ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ  ، وَهُوَ مُحَمَّدٌ    - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ; لِأَجْلِ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِلْعَالَمِينَ نَذِيرًا    أَيْ : مُنْذِرًا ، وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا مِرَارًا أَنَّ الْإِنْذَارَ هُوَ   الْإِعْلَامُ الْمُقْتَرَنُ بِتَهْدِيدٍ وَتَخْوِيفٍ ، وَأَنَّ كُلَّ   إِنْذَارِ إِعْلَامٌ ، وَلَيْسَ كُلُّ إِعْلَامٍ إِنْذَارًا ، كَمَا   أَوْضَحْنَاهُ فِي أَوَّلِ سُورَةِ " الْأَعْرَافِ " . 

 وَهَذِهِ الْآيَةُ الْكَرِيمَةُ تَدُلُّ عَلَى عُمُومِ رِسَالَتِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لِلْأَسْوَدِ وَالْأَحْمَرِ وَالْجِنِّ وَالْإِنْسِ ، لِدُخُولِ الْجَمِيعِ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : لِلْعَالَمِينَ نَذِيرًا    . 

 وَهَذَا الْمَعْنَى الَّذِي دَلَّتْ عَلَيْهِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ   الْكَرِيمَةُ جَاءَ مُوَضَّحًا فِي آيَاتٍ أُخَرَ ; كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : قُلْ يَاأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ جَمِيعًا  ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا كَافَّةً لِلنَّاسِ    [ 7 \ 158 ] أَيْ : أَرْسَلْنَاكَ لِلنَّاسِ كَافَّةً ، أَيْ : جَمِيعًا . وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : قُلْ   أَيُّ شَيْءٍ أَكْبَرُ شَهَادَةً قُلِ اللَّهُ شَهِيدٌ بَيْنِي   وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَأُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ لِأُنْذِرَكُمْ بِهِ   وَمَنْ بَلَغَ    [ 6 \ 19 ] وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : يَامَعْشَرَ   الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنْسِ إِنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ أَنْ تَنْفُذُوا مِنْ أَقْطَارِ   السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ فَانْفُذُوا لَا تَنْفُذُونَ إِلَّا  بِسُلْطَانٍ   فَبِأَيِّ آلَاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ    [ 55 \ 33 - 43 ] وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَإِذْ   صَرَفْنَا إِلَيْكَ نَفَرًا مِنَ الْجِنِّ يَسْتَمِعُونَ الْقُرْآنَ   فَلَمَّا حَضَرُوهُ قَالُوا أَنْصِتُوا فَلَمَّا قُضِيَ وَلَّوْا إِلَى   قَوْمِهِمْ مُنْذِرِينَ  قَالُوا  يَاقَوْمَنَا  إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا كِتَابًا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مُوسَى  مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا  بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ يَهْدِي إِلَى الْحَقِّ وَإِلَى طَرِيقٍ  مُسْتَقِيمٍ  يَاقَوْمَنَا أَجِيبُوا دَاعِيَ اللَّهِ وَآمِنُوا بِهِ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ مِنْ ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُجِرْكُمْ مِنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ  وَمَنْ لَا يُجِبْ دَاعِيَ اللَّهِ فَلَيْسَ بِمُعْجِزٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ  الْآيَةَ [ 46 \ 29 - 32 ] . وَفِي مَعْنَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : تَبَارَكَ أَقْوَالٌ لِأَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ ، قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ    : تَبَارَكَ اخْتُلِفَ فِي مَعْنَاهُ ، فَقَالَ   [ ص: 4 ] الْفَرَّاءُ    : هُوَ فِي الْعَرَبِيَّةِ بِمَعْنَى : تَقَدَّسَ وَهُمَا لِلْعَظَمَةِ ، وَقَالَ  الزَّجَّاجُ      : تَبَارَكَ : تَفَاعَلَ مِنَ الْبَرَكَةِ . قَالَ : وَمَعْنَى   الْبَرَكَةِ : الْكَثْرَةُ مِنْ كُلِّ ذِي خَيْرٍ ، وَقِيلَ : تَبَارَكَ :   تَعَالَى ، وَقِيلَ : تَعَالَى عَطَاؤُهُ ، أَيْ : زَادَ وَكَثُرَ .   وَقِيلَ : الْمَعْنَى دَامَ وَثَبَتَ إِنْعَامُهُ . قَالَ النَّحَّاسُ      : وَهَذَا أَوْلَاهَا فِي اللُّغَةِ وَالِاشْتِقَاقِ مِنْ بَرَكَ   الشَّيْءُ إِذَا ثَبَتَ ، وَمِنْهُ بَرَكَ الْجَمَلُ وَالطَّيْرُ عَلَى   الْمَاءِ ، أَيْ : دَامَ وَثَبَتَ ، انْتَهَى مَحَلُّ الْغَرَضِ مِنْ   كَلَامِ الْقُرْطُبِيِّ    . 

 وَقَالَ أَبُو حَيَّانَ  فِي " الْبَحْرِ الْمُحِيطِ " : قَالَ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : تَبَارَكَ : لَمْ يَزَلْ ، وَلَا يَزُولُ   . وَقَالَ الْخَلِيلُ    : تَمَجَّدَ . وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ    : تَعَظَّمَ . وَحَكَى  الْأَصْمَعِيُّ      : تَبَارَكْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ قَوْلِ عَرَبِيٍّ صَعِدَ رَابِيَةً ،   فَقَالَ ذَلِكَ لِأَصْحَابِهِ ، أَيْ : تَعَالَيْتُ وَارْتَفَعْتُ . فَفِي   هَذِهِ الْأَقْوَالِ تَكُونُ صِفَةَ ذَاتٍ . وَقَالَ  ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  أَيْضًا ، وَالْحَسَنُ  ، وَالنَّخَعِيُّ      : هُوَ مِنَ الْبَرَكَةِ ، وَهُوَ التَّزَايُدُ فِي الْخَيْرِ مِنْ   قِبَلِهِ . فَالْمَعْنَى زَادَ خَيْرُهُ وَعَطَاؤُهُ وَكَثُرَ ، وَعَلَى   هَذَا يَكُونُ صِفَةَ فِعْلٍ ، انْتَهَى مَحَلُّ الْغَرَضِ مِنْ كَلَامِ أَبِي حَيَّانَ    . 

 قَالَ مُقَيِّدُهُ - عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُ وَغَفَرَ لَهُ - : الْأَظْهَرُ   فِي مَعْنَى تَبَارَكَ بِحَسَبِ اللُّغَةِ الَّتِي نَزَلَ بِهَا  الْقُرْآنُ  أَنَّهُ تَفَاعَلَ مِنَ الْبَرَكَةِ ، كَمَا جَزَمَ بِهِ  ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ الطَّبَرِيُّ  ، وَعَلَيْهِ فَمَعْنَى تَبَارَكَ : تَكَاثَرَتِ الْبَرَكَاتُ وَالْخَيْرَاتُ مِنْ قِبَلِهِ ، وَذَلِكَ يَسْتَلْزِمُ عَظَمَتَهُ وَتَقَدُّسَهُ عَنْ كُلِّ مَا لَا يَلِيقُ بِكَمَالِهِ وَجَلَالِهِ     ; لِأَنَّ مَنْ تَأْتِي مِنْ قِبَلِهِ الْبَرَكَاتُ وَالْخَيْرَاتُ   وَيَدِرُّ الْأَرْزَاقَ عَلَى النَّاسِ هُوَ وَحْدَهُ الْمُتَفَرِّدُ   بِالْعَظَمَةِ ، وَاسْتِحْقَاقِ إِخْلَاصِ الْعِبَادَةِ لَهُ ، وَالَّذِي   لَا تَأْتِي مِنْ قِبَلِهِ بَرَكَةٌ وَلَا خَيْرٌ ، وَلَا رِزْقٌ   كَالْأَصْنَامِ ، وَسَائِرِ الْمَعْبُودَاتِ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ لَا   يَصِحُّ أَنَّ يُعْبَدَ ، وَعِبَادَتُهُ كُفْرٌ مُخَلِّدٌ فِي نَارِ   جَهَنَّمَ ، وَقَدْ أَشَارَ تَعَالَى إِلَى هَذَا فِي قَوْلِهِ : إِنَّ   الَّذِينَ تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ لَا يَمْلِكُونَ لَكُمْ  رِزْقًا  فَابْتَغُوا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الرِّزْقَ وَاعْبُدُوهُ وَاشْكُرُوا  لَهُ  إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ    [ 29 \ 17 ] وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لَا يَمْلِكُ لَهُمْ رِزْقًا مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ شَيْئًا وَلَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ    [ 16 \ 73 ] وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَهُوَ يُطْعِمُ وَلَا يُطْعَمُ    [ 6 \ 14 ] وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : مَا أُرِيدُ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ رِزْقٍ وَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ يُطْعِمُونِ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الرَّزَّاقُ ذُو الْقُوَّةِ الْمَتِينُ    [ 51 \ 57 - 58 ] وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : هُوَ الَّذِي يُرِيكُمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُنَزِّلُ لَكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ رِزْقًا وَمَا يَتَذَكَّرُ إِلَّا مَنْ يُنِيبُ  فَادْعُوا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْكَافِرُونَ    [ 40 \ 13 - 14 ] . 
تنبيه . 

 اعلم أن قوله : تبارك فعل جامد لا يتصرف ، فلا يأتي منه مضارع ، ولا مصدر ،   [ ص: 5 ] ولا اسم فاعل ، ولا غير ذلك ، وهو مما يختص به الله تعالى ، فلا يقال لغيره تبارك خلافا لما تقدم عن  الأصمعي  ، وإسناده تبارك إلى قوله : الذي نزل الفرقان    ، يدل على أن إنزاله الفرقان على عبده من أعظم البركات والخيرات والنعم   التي أنعم بها على خلقه ، كما أوضحناه في أول سورة " الكهف " ، في الكلام   على قوله تعالى : الحمد لله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب    [ 18 \ 1 ] وذكرنا الآيات الدالة على ذلك ، وإطلاق العرب تبارك مسندا إلى الله تعالى معروف في كلامهم ، ومنه قول الطرماح    : 
**تباركت لا معط لشيء منعته وليس لما أعطيت يا رب مانع* *

 وقول الآخر : 
**فليست عشيات الحمى برواجع     لنا أبدا ما أورق السلم النضر 
  . 

ولا عائد ذاك الزمان الذي مضى     تباركت ما تقدر يقع ولك الشكر 
**

 وقد قدمنا الشاهد الأخير في سورة " الأنبياء " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : فظن أن لن نقدر عليه      [ 21 \ 87 ] . وقوله : الفرقان ، يعني هذا القرآن العظيم ، وهو مصدر   زيدت فيه الألف والنون كالكفران والطغيان والرجحان ، وهذا المصدر أريد به   اسم الفاعل ; لأن معنى كونه فرقانا أنه فارق بين الحق والباطل ، وبين الرشد   والغي ، وقال بعض أهل العلم : المصدر الذي هو الفرقان بمعنى اسم المفعول ;   لأنه نزل مفرقا ، ولم ينزل جملة . 

 واستدل أهل هذا القول بقوله تعالى : وقرآنا فرقناه لتقرأه على الناس على مكث    [ 17 \ 106 ] وقوله : وقال الذين كفروا لولا نزل عليه القرآن جملة واحدة كذلك لنثبت به فؤادك ورتلناه ترتيلا      [ 25 \ 32 ] وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : نزل بالتضعيف يدل على كثرة   نزوله أنجما منجما . قال بعض أهل العلم : ويدل على ذلك قوله في أول سورة "   آل عمران " : نزل عليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقا لما بين يديه وأنزل التوراة والإنجيل      [ 3 \ 3 ] قالوا : عبر في نزول القرآن بـ : نزل بالتضعيف لكثرة نزوله .   وأما التوراة والإنجيل ، فقد عبر في نزولهما بـ : أنزل التي لا تدل على   تكثير ; لأنهما نزلا جملة في وقت واحد ، وبعض الآيات لم يعتبر فيها كثرة   نزول القرآن ;   [ ص: 6 ] كقوله تعالى : الحمد لله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب  الآية [ 18 \ 1 ] وقوله في هذه الآية : على عبده    قال فيه بعض العلماء : ذكره صفة العبودية مع تنزيل الفرقان ، يدل على أن   العبودية لله هي أشرف الصفات ، وقد بينا ذلك في أول سورة " بني إسرائيل " .
قوله تعالى الذي له ملك السماوات والأرض ولم يتخذ ولدا ولم يكن له شريك في الملك وخلق كل شيء فقدره تقديرا  قوله : الذي له ملك السماوات والأرض  ، بدل من الذي في قوله تعالى : تبارك الذي نزل    ، وقال بعضهم : هو مرفوع على المدح ، وقال بعضهم : هو منصوب على المدح .   وقد أثنى جل وعلا على نفسه في هذه الآية الكريمة بخمسة أمور ، هي أدلة   قاطعة على عظمته ، واستحقاقه وحده لإخلاص العبادة له : الأول منها : أنه هو   الذي له ملك السماوات والأرض . 

 والثاني : أنه لم يتخذ ولدا ، سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك علوا كبيرا . 

 والثالث : أنه لا شريك له في ملكه . 

 والرابع : أنه هو خالق كل شيء . 

 والخامس : أنه قدر كل شيء خلقه تقديرا ، وهذه الأمور الخمسة المذكورة في هذه الآية الكريمة جاءت موضحة في آيات أخر . 

 أما الأول منها : وهو أنه له ملك السماوات والأرض ، فقد جاء موضحا في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى في سورة " المائدة " : ألم تعلم أن الله له ملك السماوات والأرض  الآية [ 5 \ 40 ] وقوله تعالى في سورة " النور " : ولله ملك السماوات والأرض وإلى الله المصير    [ 24 \ 42 ] وقوله تعالى : ذلكم الله ربكم له الملك والذين تدعون من دونه ما يملكون من قطمير    الآية [ 35 \ 13 ] وجميع الآيات التي ذكر فيها جل وعلا أن له الملك ،   فالملك فيها شامل لملك السماوات والأرض وما بينهما ، وغير ذلك . كقوله   تعالى : قل اللهم مالك الملك  الآية [ 3 \ 26 ] وقوله تعالى : تبارك الذي بيده الملك  الآية [ 67 \ 1 ] وقوله تعالى : لمن الملك اليوم لله الواحد القهار    [ 40 \ 16 ] وقوله تعالى : وله الملك يوم ينفخ في الصور  الآية [ 6 \ 73 ] وقوله تعالى : مالك   [ ص: 7 ] يوم الدين    [ 1 \ 4 ] والآيات الدالة على أن له ملك كل شيء كثيرة جدا معلومة . 

 وأما الأمر الثاني : وهو كونه تعالى لم يتخذ ولدا ، فقد جاء موضحا في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى : لم يلد ولم يولد  ولم يكن له كفوا أحد    [ 112 \ 3 - 4 ] وقوله تعالى : وأنه تعالى جد ربنا ما اتخذ صاحبة ولا ولدا  الآية [ 72 \ 3 ] وقوله تعالى : بديع السماوات والأرض أنى يكون له ولد ولم تكن له صاحبة  الآية [ 6 \ 101 ] وقوله تعالى : وقالوا اتخذ الرحمن ولدا  لقد جئتم شيئا إدا  تكاد السماوات يتفطرن منه وتنشق الأرض وتخر الجبال هدا  أن دعوا للرحمن ولدا  وما ينبغي للرحمن أن يتخذ ولدا  إن كل من في السماوات والأرض إلا آتي الرحمن عبدا    [ 19 \ 88 - 93 ] وقوله تعالى : وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا  ما لهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا    [ 18 \ 4 - 5 ] وقوله تعالى : أفأصفاكم ربكم بالبنين واتخذ من الملائكة إناثا إنكم لتقولون قولا عظيما    [ 17 \ 40 ] وقوله تعالى : ما اتخذ الله من ولد وما كان معه من إله  ، إلى قوله : سبحان الله عما يصفون    [ 23 \ 91 ] والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة معلومة ، وقد قدمنا ذلك في مواضع من هذا الكتاب المبارك في سورة " الكهف " وغيرها . 

 وأما الأمر الثالث : وهو كونه تعالى لم يكن له شريك في الملك ، فقد جاء   موضحا في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله تعالى في آخر سورة " بني إسرائيل " : وقل الحمد لله الذي لم يتخذ ولدا ولم يكن له شريك في الملك  الآية [ 13 \ 111 ] وقوله تعالى في سورة " سبأ " : قل ادعوا الذين زعمتم من دون الله لا يملكون مثقال ذرة في السماوات ولا في الأرض وما لهم فيهما من شرك وما له منهم من ظهير    [ 34 \ 22 ] وقوله تعالى : لمن الملك اليوم لله الواحد القهار    [ 40 \ 16 ] ; لأن قوله : الواحد القهار  يدل على تفرده بالملك ، والقهر ، واستحقاق إخلاص العبادة ، كما لا يخفى ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وأما الأمر الرابع : وهو أنه تعالى خلق كل شيء ، فقد جاء موضحا في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى : بديع السماوات والأرض أنى يكون له ولد ولم تكن له صاحبة وخلق كل شيء وهو بكل شيء عليم  ذلكم الله ربكم لا إله إلا هو خالق كل شيء فاعبدوه وهو على   [ ص: 8 ] كل شيء وكيل    [ 6 \ 101 - 102 ] وقوله تعالى : ذلكم الله ربكم خالق كل شيء لا إله إلا هو فأنى تؤفكون  كذلك يؤفك الذين كانوا بآيات الله يجحدون    [ 40 \ 62 - 63 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وأما الأمر الخامس : وهو أنه قدر كل شيء خلقه تقديرا ، فقد جاء أيضا في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله تعالى : الذي خلق فسوى  والذي قدر فهدى    [ 87 \ 2 - 3 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وكل شيء عنده بمقدار    [ 13 \ 8 ] وقوله تعالى : إنا كل شيء خلقناه بقدر    [ 54 \ 49 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وقال ابن عطية    : تقدير الأشياء هو حدها بالأمكنة ، والأزمان ، والمقادير ، والمصلحة ، والإتقان ، انتهى بواسطة نقل أبي حيان  في " البحر " . 
تنبيه . 

 في هذه الآية الكريمة سؤال معروف ، وهو أن يقال : الخلق في اللغة العربية ، معناه التقدير . ومنه قول زهير    : 
**ولأنت تفري ما خلقت وبعـ ـض القوم يخلق ثم لا يفري* *قال بعضهم : ومنه قوله تعالى : فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين    [ 23 \ 14 ] قال : أي أحسن المقدرين ، وعلى هذا فيكون معنى الآية وخلق كل شيء  ، أي : قدر كل شيء فقدره تقديرا ، وهذا تكرار كما ترى ، وقد أجاب  الزمخشري  عن هذا السؤال ، وذكر أبو حيان  جوابه في " البحر " ، ولم يتعقبه . 

 والجواب المذكور هو قوله : فإن قلت في الخلق معنى التقدير ، فما معنى قوله : وخلق كل شيء فقدره تقديرا    [ 25 \ 2 ] كأنه قال : وقدر كل شيء فقدره . 

 قلت : المعنى أنه أحدث كل شيء إحداثا مراعيا فيه التقدير والتسوية فقدره وهيأه لما يصلح له . 

 مثاله : أنه خلق الإنسان على هذا الشكل المقدر المسوى ، الذي تراه فقدره   للتكاليف والمصالح المنوطة به في بابي الدين والدنيا ، وكذلك كل حيوان   وجماد جاء به على الحيلة المستوية المقدرة بأمثلة الحكمة والتدبير ، فقدره   لأمر ما ومصلحة مطابقا لما قدر له غير   [ ص: 9  ] متجاف  عنه ، أو سمى إحداث الله خلقا ; لأنه لا يحدث شيئا لحكمته إلا  على وجه  التقدير غير متفاوت ، فإذا قيل : خلق الله كذا ، فهو بمنزلة قولك :  أحدث  وأوجد من غير نظر إلى وجه الاشتقاق ، فكأنه قيل : وأوجد كل شيء  فقدره في  إيجاده لم يوجده متفاوتا . وقيل : فجعل له غاية ومنتهى ، ومعناه :  فقدره  للبقاء إلى أمد معلوم ، انتهى كلام صاحب " الكشاف " وبعضه له اتجاه  ،  والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : واتخذوا من دونه آلهة لا يخلقون شيئا وهم يخلقون ولا يملكون لأنفسهم ضرا ولا نفعا ولا يملكون موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا      . ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الآلهة التي يعبدها المشركون من   دونه ، متصفة بستة أشياء ، كل واحد منها برهان قاطع ، أن عبادتها مع الله  ،  لا وجه لها بحال ، بل هي ظلم متناه ، وجهل عظيم ، وشرك يخلد به صاحبه  في  نار جهنم ، وهذا بعد أن أثنى على نفسه جل وعلا بالأمور الخمسة المذكورة  في  الآية التي قبلها التي هي براهين قاطعة ، على أن المتصف بها هو  المعبود  وحده ، والأمور الستة التي هي من صفات المعبودات من دون الله :  الأول منها :  أنها لا تخلق شيئا ، أي : لا تقدر على خلق شيء . 

 والثاني منها : أنها مخلوقة كلها ، أي : خلقها خالق كل شيء . 

 والثالث : أنها لا تملك لأنفسها ضرا ولا نفعا . 

 الرابع والخامس والسادس : أنها لا تملك موتا ، ولا حياة ، ولا نشورا ، أي :   بعثا بعد الموت ، وهذه الأمور الستة المذكورة في هذه الآية الكريمة ،  جاءت  مبينة في مواضع أخر من كتاب الله تعالى . 

 أما الأول منها : وهو كون الآلهة المعبودة من دون الله لا تخلق شيئا ، فقد جاء مبينا في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى : إن الذين تدعون من دون الله لن يخلقوا ذبابا ولو اجتمعوا له  الآية [ 22 \ 73 ] وقوله تعالى : والذين يدعون من دون الله لا يخلقون شيئا وهم يخلقون  أموات غير أحياء وما يشعرون أيان يبعثون    [ 16 \ 20 - 21 ] وقوله تعالى في سورة " فاطر " : قل   أرأيتم شركاءكم الذين تدعون من دون الله أروني ماذا خلقوا من الأرض أم  لهم  شرك في السماوات أم آتيناهم كتابا فهم على بينة منه بل إن يعد  الظالمون  بعضهم بعضا إلا غرورا    [ 35 \ 40 ]   [ ص: 10 ] وقوله تعالى في سورة " لقمان " : هذا خلق الله فأروني ماذا خلق الذين من دونه بل الظالمون في ضلال مبين    [ 31 \ 11 ] وقوله تعالى في " الأحقاف " : قل   أرأيتم ما تدعون من دون الله أروني ماذا خلقوا من الأرض أم لهم شرك في   السماوات ائتوني بكتاب من قبل هذا أو أثارة من علم إن كنتم صادقين    [ 46 \ 4 ] وقوله تعالى : ما أشهدتهم خلق السماوات والأرض ولا خلق أنفسهم وما كنت متخذ المضلين عضدا      [ 18 \ 51 ] وقد بين تعالى في آيات من كتابه الفرق بين من يخلق ، ومن  لا  يخلق ; لأن من يخلق هو المعبود ، ومن لا يخلق لا تصح عبادته ; كقوله  تعالى  : ياأيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم  الآية [ 2 \ 21 ] أي : وأما من لم يخلقكم ، فليس برب ، ولا بمعبود لكم ، كما لا يخفى . وقوله تعالى : أفمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق أفلا تذكرون    [ 16 \ 17 ] وقوله تعالى : أم جعلوا لله شركاء خلقوا كخلقه فتشابه الخلق عليهم قل الله خالق كل شيء وهو الواحد القهار    [ 13 \ 16 ] أي : ومن كان كذلك ، فهو المعبود وحده جل وعلا ، وقوله تعالى : أيشركون ما لا يخلق شيئا وهم يخلقون    [ 7 \ 191 ] . 

 وأما الأمر الثاني منها : وهو كون الآلهة المعبودة من دونه مخلوقة ، فقد   جاء مبينا في آيات من كتاب الله ; كآية " النحل " ، و " الأعراف " ،   المذكورتين آنفا . 

 أما آية " النحل " ، فهي قوله تعالى : والذين يدعون من دون الله لا يخلقون شيئا وهم يخلقون    [ 16 \ 20 ] فقوله : وهم يخلقون  صريح في ذلك . وأما آية " الأعراف " ، فهي قوله تعالى : أيشركون ما لا يخلق شيئا وهم يخلقون    [ 7 \ 191 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (414)
**سُورَةُ الْفُرْقَانِ .* 
*صـ 11 إلى صـ 18**

*
*
 وأما الأمر الثالث منها : وهو كونهم لا يملكون لأنفسهم نفعا ولا ضرا ، فقد جاء مبينا في مواضع من كتاب الله ; كقوله تعالى : قل من رب السماوات والأرض قل الله قل أفاتخذتم من دونه أولياء لا يملكون لأنفسهم نفعا ولا ضرا    [ 13 \ 16 ] وكقوله تعالى : أيشركون ما لا يخلق شيئا وهم يخلقون  ولا يستطيعون لهم نصرا ولا أنفسهم ينصرون    [ 7 \ 191 - 192 ] ومن لا ينصر نفسه فهو لا يملك لها ضرا ولا نفعا . وقوله تعالى : والذين تدعون من دونه لا يستطيعون نصركم ولا أنفسهم ينصرون    [ 7 \ 197 ]   [ ص: 11 ] وقوله تعالى : وإن تدعوهم إلى الهدى لا يتبعوكم سواء عليكم أدعوتموهم أم أنتم صامتون  إن الذين تدعون من دون الله عباد أمثالكم فادعوهم فليستجيبوا لكم إن كنتم صادقين  ألهم أرجل يمشون بها أم لهم أيد يبطشون بها أم لهم أعين يبصرون بها أم لهم آذان يسمعون بها  الآية [ 7 \ 195 - 197 ] . 

 وفيها الدلالة الواضحة على أنهم لا يملكون لأنفسهم شيئا ، وقوله تعالى : وإن يسلبهم الذباب شيئا لا يستنقذوه منه  الآية [ 22 \ 73 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وأما الرابع والخامس والسادس من الأمور المذكورة : أعني كونهم لا يملكون   موتا ، ولا حياة ، ولا نشورا . فقد جاءت أيضا مبينة في آيات من كتاب الله ;   كقوله تعالى : الله الذي خلقكم ثم رزقكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم هل من شركائكم من يفعل من ذلكم من شيء سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون    [ 30 \ 40 ] . 

 فقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : هل من شركائكم من يفعل من ذلكم من شيء سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون    يدل دلالة واضحة على أن شركاءهم ليس واحد منهم يقدر أن يفعل شيئا من ذلك   المذكور في الآية ، ومنه الحياة المعبر عنها بـ : خلقكم ، والموت المعبر   عنه بقوله : ثم يميتكم  ، والنشور المعبر بقوله : ثم يحييكم  ، وبين أنهم لا يملكون نشورا بقوله : أم اتخذوا آلهة من الأرض هم ينشرون    [ 21 \ 21 ] . وبين أنهم لا يملكون حياة ولا نشورا ، في قوله تعالى : قل هل من شركائكم من يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده قل الله يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده  الآية [ 10 \ 34 ] . وبين أنه وحده الذي بيده الموت والحياة في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى : وما كان لنفس أن تموت إلا بإذن الله كتابا مؤجلا    [ 3 \ 145 ] وقوله تعالى : ولن يؤخر الله نفسا إذا جاء أجلها  الآية [ 63 \ 11 ] وقوله تعالى : إن أجل الله إذا جاء لا يؤخر  الآية [ 31 \ 4 ] وقوله تعالى : كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم  الآية [ 2 \ 28 ] وقوله تعالى : قالوا ربنا أمتنا اثنتين وأحييتنا اثنتين  الآية [ 40 \ 11 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وهذا الذي ذكرنا من بيان هذه الآيات بعضها لبعض معلوم بالضرورة من الدين . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ولا يملكون لأنفسهم ضرا ولا نفعا  ، أظهر الأقوال فيه أن المعنى : لا يملكون لأنفسهم دفع ضرر ولا جلب نفع ; كما قاله القرطبي   [ ص:  12 ] وغيره  . وغاية ما في هذا التفسير حذف مضاف دل المقام عليه ، وهو  كثير في القرآن  وفي كلام العرب ، وقد أشار إليه في " الخلاصة " بقوله : 
**وما يلي المضاف يأتي خلفا عنه في الإعراب إذا ما حذفا* *وقيل   المعنى : لا يقدرون أن يضروا أنفسهم ، أو ينفعوها بشيء ، والأول هو  الأظهر  ، أي : وإذا عجزوا عن دفع ضر عن أنفسهم وجلب نفع لها فهم عن الموت  والحياة  والنشور أعجز ; لأن ذلك لا يقدر عليه إلا الله جل وعلا . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ولا نشورا  ، اعلم أن النشور يطلق في العربية إطلاقين : 

 الأول : أن يكون مصدر نشر الثلاثي المتعدي ، تقول : نشر الله الميت ينشره نشرا ونشورا . 

 والثاني : أن يكون مصدر نشر الميت ينشر نشورا لازما ، والميت فاعل نشر . 

 والحاصل أن في المادة ثلاث لغات ، الأولى : أنشره رباعيا بالهمزة ينشره بضم الياء إنشارا ، ومنه قوله تعالى : ثم إذا شاء أنشره    [ 80 \ 22 ] وقوله تعالى : وانظر إلى العظام كيف ننشزها    [ 2 \ 259 ] بضم النون وبالراء المهملة في قراءة نافع  ، وابن كثير  ، وأبي عمرو  ،   وهو مضارع أنشره . والثانية : نشر الله الميت ينشره بصيغة الثلاثي  المتعدي  ، والمصدر في هذه اللغة النشر والنشور ، ومنه قوله هنا : حياة ولا نشورا    ، أي لا يملكون أن ينشروا أحدا ، بفتح الياء وضم الشين . والثالثة : نشر   الميت بصيغة الثلاثي اللازم ، ومعنى أنشره ونشره متعديا : أحياه بعد الموت  ،  ومعنى نشر الميت لازما : حيي الميت وعاش بعد موته ، وإطلاق النشر  والنشور  على الإحياء بعد الموت ، وإطلاق النشور على الحياة بعد الموت  معروف في كلام  العرب ، ومن إطلاقهم نشر الميت لازما فهو ناشر ، أي : عاش  بعد الموت ، قول  الأعشى    : 
**لو أسندت ميتا إلى نحرها     عاش ولم ينقل إلى قابر 
حتى يقول الناس مما رأوا     يا عجبا للميت الناشر 
**

 ومن إطلاق النشور بمعنى الإحياء بعد الموت ، مصدر الثلاثي المتعدي ، قوله هنا :   [ ص: 13 ] ولا نشورا  ، أي : بعثا بعد الموت ، ومن إطلاقهم النشور بمعنى الحياة بعد الموت مصدر الثلاثي اللازم ، قول الآخر : 
**إذا قبلتها كرعت بفيها     كروع العسجدية في الغدير 
فيأخذني العناق مبرد فيها     بموت في عظامي 
أو فتور فنحيا تارة ونموت أخرى     ونخلط ما نموت بالنشور 
**

 فقد جعل الغيبوبة من شدة اللذة موتا ، والإفاقة منها نشورا ، أي : حياة بعد الموت . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : واتخذوا من دونه آلهة  ، حذف فيه أحد المفعولين ، أي : اتخذوا من دونه أصناما آلهة ; كقوله تعالى : وإذ قال إبراهيم لأبيه آزر أتتخذ أصناما آلهة    الآية [ 6 \ 74 ] والآلهة جمع إله ، فهو فعال مجموع على أفعلة ، لأن  الألف  التي بعد الهمزة مبدلة من همزة ساكنة هي فاء الكلمة ، كما قال في "   الخلاصة " : 
**ومدا أبدل ثاني الهمزين من     كلمة إن يسكن كآثر وأتمن 
**

 والإله المعبود فهو فعال بمعنى مفعول ، وإتيان الفعال بمعنى المفعول جاءت   منه أمثلة في اللغة العربية كالإلاه بمعنى المألوه ، أي : المعبود ،   والكتاب بمعنى المكتوب ، واللباس بمعنى الملبوس ، والإمام بمعنى المؤتم به ،   ومعلوم أن المعبود بحق واحد ، وغيره من المعبودات أسماء سماها الكفار ما   أنزل الله بها من سلطان : وما يتبع الذين يدعون من دون الله شركاء إن يتبعون إلا الظن وإن هم إلا يخرصون    [ 10 \ 66 ] إن هي إلا أسماء سميتموها أنتم وآباؤكم ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان  الآية 53 \ 23 ] . 
قوله تعالى وقال الذين كفروا إن هذا إلا إفك افتراه وأعانه عليه قوم آخرون فقد جاءوا ظلما وزورا      . ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الذين كفروا وكذبوا النبي - صلى   الله عليه وسلم - فقالوا في هذا القرآن العظيم ، الذي أوحاه الله إليه : إن هذا إلا إفك افتراه  ، أي : ما هذا القرآن إلا كذب اختلقه محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأعانه عليه على الإفك الذي افتراه قوم آخرون ، قيل : اليهود  ، وقيل : عداس مولى حويطب بن عبد العزى  ، ويسار مولى العلاء بن الحضرمي  ، وأبو فكيهة الرومي  ، قال ذلك النضر بن الحر العبدري    . 

 [ ص: 14 ] وما  ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية  الكريمة من أن الكفار كذبوه وادعوا عليه أن  القرآن كذب اختلقه ، وأنه  أعانه على ذلك قوم آخرون جاء مبينا في آيات أخر ;  كقوله تعالى : وعجبوا أن جاءهم منذر منهم وقال الكافرون هذا ساحر كذاب    [ 38 \ 4 ] وقوله تعالى : وإذا بدلنا آية مكان آية والله أعلم بما ينزل قالوا إنما أنت مفتر بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون    [ 16 \ 101 ] وقوله تعالى : بل كذبوا بالحق لما جاءهم فهم في أمر مريج  ، وقوله تعالى : وكذب به قومك وهو الحق  الآية [ 6 \ 66 ] والآيات في ذلك كثيرة معلومة . 

 وما ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة من أنهم افتروا على النبي - صلى   الله عليه وسلم - ، أنه أعانه على افتراء القرآن قوم آخرون جاء أيضا موضحا   في آيات أخر ; كقوله تعالى : ولقد نعلم أنهم يقولون إنما يعلمه بشر    [ 16 \ 103 ] وقوله تعالى : فقال إن هذا إلا سحر يؤثر    [ 74 \ 24 ] أي : يرويه محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن غيره إن هذا إلا قول البشر    [ 74 \ 25 ] وقوله تعالى : وليقولوا درست    [ 6 \ 105 ] كما تقدم إيضاحه في " الأنعام " ، وقد كذبهم الله جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة فيما افتروا عليه من البهتان بقوله : فقد جاءوا ظلما وزورا  ، قال  الزمخشري      : ظلمهم أن جعلوا العربي يتلقن من الأعجمي الرومي كلاما عربيا أعجز   بفصاحته جميع فصحاء العرب ، والزور هو أن بهتوه بنسبة ما هو بريء منه إليه ،   انتهى . وتكذيبه جل وعلا لهم في هذه الآية الكريمة ، جاء موضحا في مواضع   أخر من كتاب الله ; كقوله تعالى : لسان الذي يلحدون إليه أعجمي وهذا لسان عربي مبين    [ 16 \ 103 ] كما تقدم إيضاحه في سورة " النحل " ، وقوله : وكذب به قومك وهو الحق    [ 6 \ 66 ] وقوله تعالى : فقال إن هذا إلا سحر يؤثر  إن هذا إلا قول البشر  سأصليه سقر  وما أدراك ما سقر  الآية [ 74 \ 24 - 27 ] لأن قوله : سأصليه سقر    بعد ذكر افترائه على القرآن العظيم يدل على عظم افترائه وأنه سيصلى بسببه   عذاب سقر ، أعاذنا الله وإخواننا المسلمين منها ، ومن كل ما قرب إليها من   قول وعمل . 

 واعلم : أن العرب تستعمل جاء وأتى بمعنى : فعل ، فقوله : فقد جاءوا ظلما  ، أي : فعلوه ، وقيل : بتقدير الباء ، أي : جاءوا بظلم ، ومن إتيان أتى بمعنى فعل قوله تعالى : لا تحسبن الذين يفرحون بما أتوا  ، أي : بما فعلوه . وقول زهير بن أبي سلمى    :   [ ص: 15 ] 
**فما يك من خير أتوه فإنما توارثه آباء آبائهم قبل* *

 واعلم بأن الإفك هو أسوأ الكذب ، لأنه قلب للكلام عن الحق إلى الباطل ، والعرب تقول : أفكه بمعنى قلبه ، ومنه قوله تعالى في قوم لوط     : والمؤتفكات أتتهم رسلهم بالبينات  ، وقوله : والمؤتفكة أهوى    [ 53 \ 53 ] وإنما قيل لها مؤتفكات ; لأن الملك أفكها ، أي : قلبها ; كما أوضحه تعالى بقوله : جعلنا عاليها سافلها    [ 11 \ 82 ] . 
قوله تعالى : وقالوا أساطير الأولين اكتتبها فهي تملى عليه بكرة وأصيلا  قل أنزله الذي يعلم السر في السماوات والأرض إنه كان غفورا رحيما    . ذكر جل وعلا في الأولى من هاتين الآيتين أن الكفار ، قالوا : إن هذا القرآن أساطير الأولين    ، أي : مما كتبه وسطره الأولون كأحاديث رستم وأسفنديار ، وأن النبي - صلى   الله عليه وسلم - جمعه ، وأخذه من تلك الأساطير ، وأنه اكتتب تلك  الأساطير ،  قال  الزمخشري    : أي كتبها لنفسه وأخذها ، كما تقول : استكب الماء واصطبه إذا سكبه وصبه لنفسه وأخذه ، وقوله : فهي تملى عليه    ، أي : تلقى إليه ، وتقرأ عليه عند إرادته كتابتها ليكتبها ، والإملاء   إلقاء الكلام على الكاتب ليكتبه ، والهمزة مبدلة من اللام تخفيفا ، والأصل   في الإملاء الإملال باللام ، ومنه قوله تعالى : فليكتب وليملل الذي عليه الحق  الآية [ 2 \ 28 ] . 

 وقوله : بكرة وأصيلا  ، البكرة : أول النهار ، والأصيل : آخره . 

 وما ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية من أن الكفار ، قالوا : إن القرآن أساطير   الأولين ، وأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تعلمه من غيره وكتبه جاء موضحا   في آيات متعددة ; كقوله تعالى : وإذا تتلى عليهم آياتنا قالوا قد سمعنا لو نشاء لقلنا مثل هذا إن هذا إلا أساطير الأولين    [ 18 \ 31 ] . 

 وقد ذكرنا آنفا الآيات الدالة على أنهم افتروا عليه أنه تعلم القرآن من   غيره ، وأوضحنا تعنتهم وكذبهم في ذلك في سورة " النحل " ، ودلالة الآيات   على ذلك في الكلام على قوله تعالى : لسان الذي يلحدون إليه أعجمي  ، فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا . 

 [ ص: 16 ] ومن الآية الدالة على كذبهم في قوله : اكتتبها فهي تملى عليه  ، قوله تعالى : وما كنت تتلو من قبله من كتاب ولا تخطه بيمينك إذا لارتاب المبطلون    [ 29 \ 84 ] وقوله تعالى : الذين يتبعون الرسول النبي الأمي  ، إلى قوله تعالى : فآمنوا بالله ورسوله النبي الأمي    [ 7 \ 157 - 158 ] والأمي هو الذي لا يقرأ ولا يكتب ، وما ذكر جل وعلا في الآية الأخيرة من قوله : قل أنزله الذي يعلم السر في السماوات والأرض  الآية ، جاء أيضا موضحا في آيات أخر ; كقوله تعالى : قل نزله روح القدس من ربك  الآية [ 16 \ 102 ] وقوله تعالى : قل من كان عدوا لجبريل فإنه نزله على قلبك بإذن الله  الآية [ 2 \ 97 ] وقوله تعالى : وإنه لتنزيل رب العالمين  نزل به الروح الأمين  على قلبك لتكون من المنذرين  بلسان عربي مبين    [ 26 \ 192 - 195 ] وقوله تعالى : ولا تعجل بالقرآن من قبل أن يقضى إليك وحيه    [ 20 \ 114 ] وقوله تعالى : لا تحرك به لسانك لتعجل به  إن علينا جمعه وقرآنه  فإذا قرأناه فاتبع قرآنه  ثم إن علينا بيانه    [ 75 \ 16 - 19 ] وقوله تعالى : فلا أقسم بما تبصرون  وما لا تبصرون  إنه لقول رسول كريم  وما هو بقول شاعر قليلا ما تؤمنون  ولا بقول كاهن قليلا ما تذكرون  تنزيل من رب العالمين    [ 69 \ 38 - 43 ] وقوله تعالى : تنزيلا ممن خلق الأرض والسماوات العلا    [ 20 \ 4 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله هنا : الذي يعلم السر في السماوات والأرض  ، أي : ومن يعلم السر ، فلا شك أنه يعلم الجهر . 

 ومن الآيات الدالة على ما دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة ، من كونه تعالى يعلم السر في السماوات والأرض ، قوله تعالى : وإن تجهر بالقول فإنه يعلم السر وأخفى    [ 20 \ 7 ] وقوله تعالى : وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور    [ 67 \ 13 ] وقوله تعالى : ألم يعلموا أن الله يعلم سرهم ونجواهم وأن الله علام الغيوب    [ 9 \ 78 ] وقوله تعالى : أم يحسبون أنا لا نسمع سرهم ونجواهم بلى ورسلنا لديهم يكتبون    [ 43 \ 80 ] وقوله تعالى : ذلك عالم الغيب والشهادة العزيز الرحيم    [ 32 \ 6 ] وقوله تعالى : واعلموا أن الله يعلم ما في أنفسكم فاحذروه واعلموا أن الله  الآية [ 2 \ 235 ] وقوله تعالى : وما من غائبة في السماء والأرض إلا في كتاب مبين   [ ص: 17 ]   [ 27 \ 75 ] والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة معلومة . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : إنه كان غفورا رحيما  ، قال فيه ابن كثير      : هو دعاء لهم إلى التوبة والإنابة ، وإخبار لهم بأن رحمته واسعة ، وأن   حلمه عظيم ، وأن من تاب إليه تاب عليه ، فهؤلاء مع كذبهم ، وافترائهم ،   وفجورهم ، وبهتانهم ، وكفرهم ، وعنادهم ، وقولهم عن الرسول والقرآن ما   قالوا يدعوهم إلى التوبة والإقلاع عما هم فيه إلى الإسلام والهدى ; كما قال   تعالى : لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله ثالث ثلاثة وما من إله إلا إله واحد وإن لم ينتهوا عما يقولون ليمسن الذين كفروا منهم عذاب أليم  أفلا يتوبون إلى الله ويستغفرونه والله غفور رحيم    [ 5 \ 73 - 74 ] ، وقال تعالى : إن الذين فتنوا المؤمنين والمؤمنات ثم لم يتوبوا فلهم عذاب جهنم ولهم عذاب الحريق    [ 85 \ 10 ] . 

 قال  الحسن البصري    : انظروا إلى هذا الكرم والجود ، قتلوا أولياءه ، وهو يدعوهم إلى التوبة والرحمة ، انتهى كلام ابن كثير    - رحمه الله تعالى - وما ذكره واضح . 

 والآيات الدالة على مثله كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى : قل للذين كفروا إن ينتهوا يغفر لهم ما قد سلف    [ 8 \ 38 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وإني لغفار لمن تاب وآمن وعمل صالحا  الآية [ 20 \ 82 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : وقالوا ما لهذا الرسول يأكل الطعام ويمشي في الأسواق    . ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الكفار قالوا في نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ما لهذا الذي يدعي أنه رسول ، وذلك كقول فرعون  في موسى    : إن رسولكم الذي أرسل إليكم لمجنون      [ 26 \ 27 ] أي : ما له يأكل الطعام كما نأكله ، فهو محتاج إلى الأكل   كاحتياجنا إليه ، ويمشي في الأسواق أي لاحتياجه إلى البيع والشراء ، ليحصل   بذلك قوته ، يعنون أنه لو كان رسولا من عند الله لكان ملكا من الملائكة لا   يحتاج إلى الطعام ، ولا إلى المشي في الأسواق ، وادعاء الكفار أن الذي  يأكل  كما يأكل الناس ، ويحتاج إلى المشي في الأسواق ، لقضاء حاجته منها ،  لا  يمكن أن يكون رسولا ، وأن الله لا يرسل إلا ملكا لا يحتاج للطعام ولا  للمشي  في الأسواق ، جاء موضحا في آيات كثيرة ، وجاء في آيات أيضا تكذيب  الكفار  في دعواهم هذه الباطلة . 

 [ ص: 18 ] فمن الآيات الدالة على قولهم مثل ما ذكر عنهم في هذه الآية ، قوله تعالى : وقال   الملأ من قومه الذين كفروا وكذبوا بلقاء الآخرة وأترفناهم في الحياة   الدنيا ما هذا إلا بشر مثلكم يأكل مما تأكلون منه ويشرب مما تشربون  ولئن أطعتم بشرا مثلكم إنكم إذا لخاسرون    [ 23 \ 33 - 34 ] وقوله تعالى : وما منع الناس أن يؤمنوا إذ جاءهم الهدى إلا أن قالوا أبعث الله بشرا رسولا    [ 17 \ 94 ] وقوله تعالى عنهم : فقالوا أنؤمن لبشرين مثلنا  الآية [ 23 \ 47 ] وقوله تعالى : أبشرا منا واحدا نتبعه  الآية [ 54 \ 24 ] وقوله : فقالوا أبشر يهدوننا فكفروا وتولوا واستغنى الله  الآية [ 64 \ 6 ] وقوله تعالى : قالوا إن أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا تريدون أن تصدونا عما كان يعبد آباؤنا    [ 14 \ 10 ] . ومن الآيات التي كذبهم الله بها في دعواهم هذه الباطلة ، وبين فيها أن الرسل يأكلون ويمشون في الأسواق ويتزوجون ويولد لهم ،   وأنهم من جملة البشر ، إلا أنه فضلهم بوحيه ورسالته ، وأنه لو أرسل للبشر   ملكا لجعله رجلا ، وأنه لو كانت في الأرض ملائكة يمشون مطمئنين ، لنزل   عليهم ملكا رسولا ، لأن المرسل من جنس المرسل إليهم ، قوله تعالى في هذه   السورة الكريمة : وما أرسلنا قبلك من المرسلين إلا إنهم ليأكلون الطعام ويمشون في الأسواق    [ 25 \ 20 ] وقوله تعالى : ولقد أرسلنا رسلا من قبلك وجعلنا لهم أزواجا وذرية    [ 13 \ 38 ] وقوله تعالى : أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم من أهل القرى    [ 12 \ 109 ] أي ولم نجعلهم ملائكة ، لأن كونهم رجالا وكونهم من أهل القرى ، صريح في أنهم ليسوا ملائكة ، وقوله تعالى : ولو جعلناه ملكا لجعلناه رجلا وللبسنا عليهم ما يلبسون      [ 6 \ 9 ] وقد أمر الله نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يقول للكفار :   إنه بشر ، وإنه رسول . وذلك لأن البشرية لا تنافي الرسالة في قوله تعالى :  قل سبحان ربي هل كنت إلا بشرا رسولا    [ 17 \ 93 ] وقوله تعالى : قل إنما أنا بشر مثلكم يوحى إلي أنما إلهكم إله واحد فمن كان يرجوا لقاء ربه فليعمل عملا صالحا ولا يشرك بعبادة ربه أحدا    [ 18 \ 110 ] وقوله تعالى : قل إنما أنا بشر مثلكم يوحى إلي أنما إلهكم إله واحد فاستقيموا إليه واستغفروه  الآية [ 41 \ 6 ] . وبين جل وعلا أن الرسل قالوا مثل ذلك في قوله : لهم رسلهم إن نحن إلا بشر مثلكم ولكن الله يمن على من يشاء من عباده  الآية [ 14 \ 11 ] وقال تعالى : قل لو كان في الأرض ملائكة يمشون مطمئنين لنزلنا عليهم من السماء ملكا رسولا    [ 17 \ 95 ] 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (415)
**سُورَةُ الْفُرْقَانِ .* 
*صـ 19 إلى صـ 26**
*
*
**
وقوله تعالى : ويمشي في الأسواق   [ ص: 19 ]   [ 25 \ 7 ] جمع سوق وهي مؤنثة ، وقد تذكر . والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : لولا أنزل إليه ملك فيكون معه نذيرا  أو يلقى إليه كنز أو تكون له جنة يأكل منها    . 

 اعلم أولا أن لولا في هذه الآية الكريمة حرف تحضيض على التحقيق ، والتحضيض . هو الطلب بحث وشدة ، وإليه أشار في الخلاصة بقوله : 
**وبهما التحضيض مز وهلا ألا ألا وأولينها الفعلا* *

 وبه تعلم أن المضارع في قوله : فيكون معه نذيرا منصوب بأن مستترة وجوبا ،   لأن الفاء في جواب الطلب المحض الذي هو التحضيض ، كما أشار له في الخلاصة   بقوله : 
**وبعد فا جواب نفي أو طلب     محضين أن وسترها حتم نصب 
**

 ونظير هذا من النصب بأن المستترة بعد الفاء التي هي جواب التحضيض . قوله تعالى : فيقول رب لولا أخرتني إلى أجل قريب فأصدق وأكن من الصالحين      [ 63 \ 10 ] لأن قوله : لولا أخرتني طلب منه للتأخير بحث وشدة ، كما دل   عليه حرف التحضيض الذي هو لولا ، ونظيره من كلام العرب قول الشاعر : 
**لولا تعوجين يا سلمى على دنف     فتخمدي نار وجد كاد يفنيه 
**

 فقوله تعالى في الآية الكريمة : فأصدق بالنصب ، وقول الشاعر : فتخمدي   منصوب أيضا ، بحذف النون ، لأن الفاء في جواب الطلب المحض الذي هو التحضيض .   

 واعلم أن جزم الفعل المعطوف على الفعل المنصوب أعني قوله : وأكن من الصالحين    إنما ساغ فيه الجزم ، لأنه عطف على المحل ؛ لأن الفاء لو حذفت مع قصد  جواب  التحضيض لجزم الفعل ، وجواز الجزم المذكور عند الحذف المذكور ، هو  الذي  سوغ عطف المجزوم على المنصوب ، وقد أشار إلى ذلك في الخلاصة بقوله : 
**وبعد غير النفي جزما اعتمد     إن تسقط الفا والجزاء قد قصد 
**

 وبما ذكرنا تعلم أن ما ذكره القرطبي  وغيره ، وأشار له  الزمخشري  من أن لولا في الآية للاستفهام ، ليس بصحيح . 

 [ ص: 20 ] واعلم  أن الكفار في هذه الآية  الكريمة اقترحوا بحث وشدة عليه - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - ثلاثة أمور : الأول  : أن ينزل إليه ملك ، فيكون معه نذيرا ، أي يشهد  له بالصدق ، ويعينه على  التبليغ . 

 الثاني : أن يلقى إليه كنز ، أي ينزل عليه كنز من المال ينفق منه ويستغني به عن المشي في الأسواق . 

 الثالث : أن تكون له جنة يأكل منها ، والجنة في لغة العرب البستان ومنه قول زهير    : 
**كأن عيني في غربي مقتلة     من النواضح تسقي جنة سحقا 
**

 فقوله : تسقي جنة أي بستانا ، وقوله : سحقا يعني أن نخله طوال . 

 وهذه الأمور الثلاثة المذكورة في هذه الآية الكريمة التي اقترحها الكفار   وطلبوها بشدة وحث ، تعنتا منهم وعنادا ، جاءت مبينة في غير هذا الموضع ،   فبين جل وعلا في سورة هود اقتراحهم لنزول الكنز ، ومجيء الملك معه ، وأن   ذلك العناد والتعنت قد يضيق به صدره - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وذلك في قوله   تعالى : فلعلك تارك بعض ما يوحى إليك وضائق به صدرك أن يقولوا لولا أنزل عليه كنز أو جاء معه ملك إنما أنت نذير      [ 11 \ 12 ] وبين جل وعلا في سورة بني إسرائيل اقتراحهم الجنة ، وأوضح   أنهم يعنون بها بستانا من نخيل وعنب ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : وقالوا لن نؤمن لك حتى تفجر لنا من الأرض ينبوعا  أو تكون لك جنة من نخيل وعنب فتفجر الأنهار خلالها تفجيرا    [ 17 \ 90 - 91 ] واقتراحهم هذا شبيه بقول فرعون  في موسى    : فلولا ألقي عليه أسورة من ذهب أو جاء معه الملائكة مقترنين    [ 43 \ 53 ] تشابهت قلوبهم فتشابهت أقوالهم . 

 وقد قدمنا في الكلام على آية سورة بني إسرائيل ، هذه الآيات الدالة على كثرة اقتراح الكفار وشدة تعنتهم وعنادهم ، وأن الله لو فعل لهم كل ما اقترحوا لما آمنوا كما قال تعالى : ولو نزلنا عليك كتابا في قرطاس فلمسوه بأيديهم لقال الذين كفروا إن هذا إلا سحر مبين    [ 6 \ 7 ] وقال تعالى : ولو فتحنا عليهم بابا من السماء فظلوا فيه يعرجون  لقالوا إنما سكرت أبصارنا بل نحن قوم مسحورون    [ 15 \ 14 - 15 ] وقال تعالى : ولو أننا نزلنا إليهم الملائكة وكلمهم الموتى وحشرنا عليهم كل شيء قبلا ما كانوا ليؤمنوا إلا أن يشاء الله   [ ص: 21 ] الآية [ 6 \ 111 ] وقال تعالى : إن الذين حقت عليهم كلمة ربك لا يؤمنون ولو جاءتهم كل آية  الآية [ 10 \ 96 - 97 ] . إلى غير ذلك من الآيات كما تقدم . 

 وقال  الزمخشري  في  تفسير آية الفرقان هذه :  يأكل الطعام كما نأكل ، ويتردد في الأسواق كما  نتردد . يعنون أنه كان يجب  أن يكون ملكا مستغنيا عن الأكل والتعيش ، ثم  نزلوا عن اقتراحهم أن يكون  ملكا إلى اقتراح أن يكون إنسانا معه ملك ، حتى  يتساعدا في الإنذار  والتخويف ، ثم نزلوا أيضا فقالوا : إن لم يكن مرفودا  بذلك ، فليكن مرفودا  بكنز يلقى إليه من السماء يستظهر به ، ولا يحتاج إلى  تحصيل المعاش ، ثم  نزلوا فاقتنعوا بأن يكون له بستان يأكل منه ، ويرتزق  كالدهاقين أو يأكلون  هم من ذلك البستان ، فينتفعون به في دنياهم ومعاشهم .  انتهى منه ، وكل تلك  الاقتراحات لشدة تعنتهم وعنادهم . وقرأ هذا الحرف عامة  السبعة غير حمزة   والكسائي    ( يأكل منها ) بالمثناة التحتية ، وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : ( جنة نأكل منها ) بالنون ، وهذه القراءة هي مراد  الزمخشري  بقوله : أو يأكلون هم من ذلك البستان . 
قوله تعالى : وقال الظالمون إن تتبعون إلا رجلا مسحورا  انظر كيف ضربوا لك الأمثال فضلوا فلا يستطيعون سبيلا    . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الظالمين وهم الكفار قالوا للذين اتبعوا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : إن تتبعون إلا رجلا مسحورا  يعنون أنه أثر فيه السحر فاختلط عقله فالتبس عليه أمره ، وقال مجاهد      : مسحورا : أي مخدوعا كقوله : فأنى تسحرون : أي من أين تخدعون ، وقال   بعضهم : مسحورا : أي له سحر ، أي رئة فهو لا يستغني عن الطعام والشراب ،   فهو بشر مثلكم ، وليس بملك ، وقد قدمنا كلام أهل العلم في قوله : مسحورا   بشواهده العربية في سورة طه في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ولا يفلح الساحر حيث أتى      [ 20 \ 69 ] ولما ذكر الله هذا الذي قاله الكفار في نبيه - صلى الله   عليه وسلم - ، من الإفك والبهتان خاطب نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بقوله :   انظر كيف ضربوا لك الأمثال فضلوا فلا يستطيعون سبيلا  ، وما قاله الكفار في هذه الآية أعني قولهم : إن تتبعون إلا رجلا مسحورا  وما قاله الكفار في هذه الآية أعني قوله : انظر كيف ضربوا لك الأمثال  الآية . جاء كله مصرحا به في سورة بني إسرائيل في قوله تعالى :  [ ص: 22 ] نحن أعلم بما يستمعون به إذ يستمعون إليك وإذ هم نجوى إذ يقول الظالمون إن تتبعون إلا رجلا مسحورا   [ 17 \ 47 - 48 ] . 

 قال  الزمخشري     : ضربوا لك الأمثال :  قالوا فيك تلك الأقوال ، واقترحوا لك تلك الصفات  والأحوال النادرة من نبوة  مشتركة بين إنسان وملك ، وإلقاء كنز عليك من  السماء ، وغير ذلك ، فبقوا  متحيرين ضلالا لا يجدون قولا يستقرون عليه ، أو  فضلوا عن الحق ، فلا يجدون  طريقا إليه ا ه . 

 والأظهر عندي في معنى الآية ما قاله غير واحد من أن معنى : ضربوا لك   الأمثال : أنها تارة يقولون إنك ساحر ، وتارة مسحور ، وتارة مجنون ، وتارة   شاعر ، وتارة كاهن ، وتارة كذاب ، ومن ذلك ما ذكر الله عنهم من قوله هنا :  وقال الذين كفروا إن هذا إلا إفك افتراه  الآية [ 25 \ 5 ] وقوله : وقالوا أساطير الأولين  وقوله : وقال الظالمون إن تتبعون إلا رجلا مسحورا    وقوله تعالى : فضلوا أي عن طريق الحق ، لأن الأقوال التي قالوها ،   والأمثال التي ضربوها كلها كذب وافتراء وكفر مخلد في نار جهنم ، فالذين   قالوها هم أضل الضالين ، وقوله تعالى : فلا يستطيعون سبيلا  فيه أقوال كثيرة متقاربة . 

 وأظهرها أن معنى : فلا يستطيعون سبيلا : أي طريقا إلى الحق والصواب ، ونفي الاستطاعة المذكورة هنا كقوله تعالى : ما كانوا يستطيعون السمع وما كانوا يبصرون    [ 11 \ 20 ] وقوله تعالى : الذين كانت أعينهم في غطاء عن ذكري وكانوا لا يستطيعون سمعا    [ 18 \ 101 ] وقد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة لذلك في سورة هود في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ما كانوا يستطيعون السمع وما كانوا يبصرون      [ 11 \ 20 ] وقد قدمنا أيضا معنى الظلم والضلال وما فيهما من الإطلاقات   في اللغة مع الشواهد العربية في مواضع متعددة من هذا الكتاب المبارك ،   فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا .
قوله تعالى : بل كذبوا بالساعة وأعتدنا لمن كذب بالساعة سعيرا      . ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الكفار كذبوا بالساعة أي  أنكروا  القيامة من أصلها لإنكارهم البعث بعد الموت والجزاء ، وأنه جل وعلا  اعتد  أي هيأ وأعد لمن كذب بالساعة : أي أنكر يوم القيامة سعيرا : أي نارا  شديدة  الحر يعذبه بها يوم القيامة . 

 [ ص: 23 ] وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وأعتدنا لمن كذب بالساعة سعيرا  يدل على أن التكذيب بالساعة كفر مستوجب لنار جهنم ،   كما سترى الآيات الدالة على ذلك قريبا إن شاء الله تعالى . وهذان الأمران   المذكوران في هذه الآية الكريمة ، وهما تكذيبهم بالساعة ، ووعيد الله لمن   كذب بها بالسعير جاءا موضحين في آيات أخر ، أما تكذيبهم بيوم القيامة   لإنكارهم البعث والجزاء بعد الموت ، فقد جاء في آيات كثيرة عن طوائف الكفار   كقوله تعالى : إن هؤلاء ليقولون  إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى وما نحن بمنشرين    [ 44 \ 34 - 35 ] وقوله تعالى : من يحيي العظام وهي رميم    [ 36 \ 78 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وأما كفر من كذب بيوم القيامة ووعيده بالنار ، فقد جاء في آيات كثيرة كقوله تعالى : وإذا قيل إن وعد الله حق والساعة لا ريب فيها قلتم ما ندري ما الساعة إن نظن إلا ظنا وما نحن بمستيقنين    [ 45 \ 32 ] إلى قوله : ومأواكم النار وما لكم من ناصرين    [ 45 \ 34 ] فقوله : ومأواكم النار  بعد قوله : قلتم ما ندري ما الساعة  الآية ، يدل على أن قولهم : ما ندري ما الساعة هو سبب كون النار مأواهم ، وقوله بعده ذلكم بأنكم اتخذتم آيات الله هزوا    [ 45 \ 35 ] لا ينافي ذلك ؛ لأن من اتخاذهم آيات الله هزوا تكذيبهم بالساعة ، وإنكارهم البعث كما لا يخفى ، وكقوله تعالى : وإن   تعجب فعجب قولهم أئذا كنا ترابا أئنا لفي خلق جديد أولئك الذين كفروا   بربهم وأولئك الأغلال في أعناقهم وأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون      [ 13 \ 15 ] فقد بين جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة من سورة الرعد أن   إنكارهم البعث الذي عبروا عنه باستفهام الإنكار في قوله تعالى عنهم : أئذا كنا ترابا أئنا لفي خلق جديد  جامع بين أمرين : الأول منهما : أنه عجب من العجب لكثرة البراهين القطعية الواضحة الدالة على ما أنكروه . 

 والثاني منهما : وهو محل الشاهد من الآية ، أن إنكارهم البعث المذكور كفر   مستوجب للنار وأغلالها والخلود فيها ، وذلك في قوله تعالى مشيرا إلى الذين   أنكروا البعث أولئك الذين كفروا بربهم وأولئك الأغلال في أعناقهم وأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون    [ 13 \ 5 ] ومعلوم أن إنكار البعث إنكار للساعة ، وكقوله تعالى :  [ ص: 24 ] فلا يصدنك عنها من لا يؤمن بها واتبع هواه فتردى      [ 20 \ 16 ] أي لا يصدنك من لا يؤمن بالساعة عن الإيمان بها ، فتردى :   أي تهلك لعدم إيمانك بها ، والردى الهلاك ، وهو هنا عذاب النار بسبب   التكذيب بالساعة ، وقد قال تعالى : وما يغني عنه ماله إذا تردى      [ 92 \ 11 ] وقوله تعالى في آية " طه " هذه : ( فتردى ) ، يدل دلالة   واضحة على أنه إن صده من لا يؤمن بالساعة عن التصديق بها ، أن ذلك يكون   سببا لرداه أي هلاكه بعذاب النار كما لا يخفى ، وكقوله تعالى : وأما الذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا ولقاء الآخرة فأولئك في العذاب محضرون    فآية الروم هذه ، تدل على أن الذين كذبوا بلقاء الآخرة وهم الذين كذبوا   بالساعة معدودون مع الذين كفروا وكذبوا بآيات الله ، وأنهم في العذاب   محضرون . وهو عذاب النار . والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : بل كذبوا بالساعة      [ 25 \ 11 ] أظهر الأقوال فيه عندي أنه متصل بما يليه ، وأن بل فيه   للإضراب الانتقالي ، وقد أوضحنا معنى السعير مع بعض الشواهد العربية في أول   سورة الحج ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : إذا رأتهم من مكان بعيد سمعوا لها تغيظا وزفيرا    . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أن النار يوم القيامة ، إذا رأت الكفار   من مكان بعيد : أي في عرصات المحشر اشتد غيظها على من كفر بربها وعلا   زفيرها فسمع الكفار صوتها من شدة غيظها ، وسمعوا زفيرها . 

 وما ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة بين بعضه في سورة الملك ، فأوضح   فيها شدة غيظها على من كفر بربها ، وأنهم يسمعون لها أيضا شهيقا مع الزفير   الذي ذكره في آية الفرقان هذه ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور  تكاد تميز من الغيظ    [ 67 \ 7 - 8 ] أي يكاد بعضها ينفصل عن بعض من شدة غيظها ، على من كفر بالله تعالى . 

 وللعلماء أقوال في معنى الزفير والشهيق ، وأقربها أنهما يمثلهما معا صوت   الحمار في نهيقه ، فأوله زفير ، وآخره الذي يردده في صدره شهيق . 

 والأظهر أن معنى قوله تعالى : سمعوا لها تغيظا  أي سمعوا غليانها من شدة غيظها ، ولما كان سبب الغليان التغيظ أطلقه عليه ، وذلك أسلوب عربي معروف . وقال   [ ص:  25 ] بعض  أهل العلم : سمعوا لها تغيظا : أي أدركوه ، والإدراك يشمل  الرؤية والسمع ،  وعلى هذا فالسمع مضمن معنى الإدراك ، وما ذكرنا أظهر . 

 وقال القرطبي    : قيل المعنى إذا رأتهم جهنم سمعوا لها صوت التغيظ عليهم ، ثم ذكر في آخر كلامه أن هذا القول هو الأصح . 
مسألة . 

 اعلم أن التحقيق أن النار تبصر الكفار يوم القيامة ، كما صرح الله بذلك في قوله هنا : إذا رأتهم من مكان بعيد  ورؤيتها إياهم من مكان بعيد ، تدل على حدة بصرها كما لا يخفى ، كما أن النار تتكلم كما صرح الله به في قوله : يوم نقول لجهنم هل امتلأت وتقول هل من مزيد      [ 50 \ 30 ] والأحاديث الدالة على ذلك كثيرة ، كحديث محاجة النار مع   الجنة ، وكحديث اشتكائها إلى ربها ، فأذن لها في نفسين ، ونحو ذلك ، ويكفي   في ذلك أن الله جل وعلا صرح في هذه الآية ، أنها تراهم وأن لها تغيظا على   الكفار ، وأنها تقول : هل من مزيد    . 

 واعلم أن ما يزعمه كثير من المفسرين وغيرهم ، من المنتسبين للعلم من أن   النار لا تبصر ، ولا تتكلم ، ولا تغتاظ . وأن ذلك كله من قبيل المجاز ، أو   أن الذي يفعل ذلك خزنتها ، كله باطل ولا معول عليه لمخالفته نصوص الوحي   الصحيحة بلا مستند ، والحق هو ما ذكرنا . 

 وقد أجمع من يعتد به من أهل العلم على أن النصوص من الكتاب والسنة ، لا   يجوز صرفها عن ظاهرها إلا لدليل يجب الرجوع إليه ، كما هو معلوم في محله . 

 وقال القرطبي  في تفسير  هذه الآية الكريمة :  إن القول بأن النار تراهم هو الأصح ، ثم قال لما روي  مرفوعا أن رسول الله  - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " من  كذب علي متعمدا  فليتبوأ بين عيني جهنم مقعدا . قيل : يا رسول الله أولها  عينان ؟ قال :  أوما سمعتم الله - عز وجل - يقول : إذا رأتهم من مكان بعيد  سمعوا لها  تغيظا وزفيرا ، يخرج عنق من النار له عينان تبصران ولسان ينطق  فيقول :  وكلت بكل من جعل مع الله إلها آخر ، فهو أبصر بهم من الطير بحب  السمسم  فيلتقطه   " وفي رواية " يخرج عنق من النار فيلتقط الكفار لقط الطائر حب السمسم   " ذكره رزين  في كتابه ، وصححه ابن العربي  في قبسه ، وقال : أي تفصلهم عن   [ ص: 26 ] الخلق في المعرفة ، كما يفصل الطائر حب السمسم عن التربة ، وخرجه الترمذي  من حديث  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " يخرج   عنق من النار يوم القيامة له عينان تبصران وأذنان تسمعان ولسان ينطق  فيقول  : إني وكلت بثلاث : بكل جبار عنيد ، وبكل من دعا مع الله إلها آخر ،   وبالمصورين   " وفي الباب عن أبي سعيد  قال أبو عيسى    : هذا حديث حسن غريب صحيح . انتهى محل الغرض من كلام القرطبي    . 

 وقال صاحب الدر المنثور : وأخرج  الطبراني  ، وابن مردويه  من طريق مكحول  ، عن أبي أمامة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من   كذب علي متعمدا فليتبوأ مقعدا من بين عيني جهنم . قالوا : يا رسول الله   وهل لجهنم من عين ؟ قال : نعم أما سمعتم الله يقول : إذا رأتهم من مكان   بعيد . فهل تراهم إلا بعينين   " وأخرج عبد الله بن حميد  ،  وابن جرير  ، وابن المنذر  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، من طريق خالد بن دريك  ، عن رجل من الصحابة قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من   يقل علي ما لم أقل ، أو ادعى إلى غير والديه ، أو انتمى إلى غير مواليه ،   فليتبوأ بين عيني جهنم مقعدا قيل : يا رسول الله وهل لها من عينين ؟ قال :   نعم أما سمعتم الله يقول : " إذا رأتهم من مكان بعيد    " إلى آخر كلامه ، وفيه شدة هول النار ، وأنها تزفر زفرة يخاف منها جميع الخلائق . 
نرجو الله جل وعلا أن يعيذنا وإخواننا المسلمين منها ، ومن كل ما قرب إليها من قول وعمل . 
قوله تعالى : وإذا ألقوا منها مكانا ضيقا مقرنين دعوا هنالك ثبورا  لا تدعوا اليوم ثبورا واحدا وادعوا ثبورا كثيرا      . ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن أهل النار إذا ألقوا : أي   طرحوا في مكان ضيق من النار ، في حال كونهم مقرنين ، دعوا هنالك : أي في   ذلك المكان الضيق ثبورا ، فيقال لهم : لا تدعوا اليوم ثبورا واحدا وادعوا ثبورا كثيرا  ، فقوله : ( مكانا ) منصوب على الظرف ، كما قال أبو حيان  في البحر المحيط . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (416)
**سُورَةُ الْفُرْقَانِ .* 
*صـ 27 إلى صـ 34**
*
*
*
*
 وما ذكره هنا من أنهم يلقون في مكان ضيق من النار ، جاء مذكورا أيضا في غير هذا الموضع كقوله تعالى : إنها عليهم مؤصدة  في عمد ممددة    [ 104 \ 8 - 9 ] وقوله تعالى : والذين كفروا بآياتنا هم أصحاب المشأمة  عليهم نار مؤصدة    [ 90 \ 19 -   [ ص:  27 ]    20 ] ومعنى مؤصدة في الموضعين بهمز ، وبغير همز : مطبقة أبوابها ،  مغلقة  عليهم كما أوضحناه بشواهده العربية في سورة الكهف في الكلام على  قوله تعالى  : وكلبهم باسط ذراعيه بالوصيد     [  18 \ 18 ] ومن كان في مكان مطبق مغلق عليه ، فهو في مكان ضيق ،  والعياذ  بالله ، وقد ذكر أن الواحد منهم يجعل في محله من النار بشدة كما  يدق الوتد  في الحائط ، وعن  ابن مسعود    : أن جهنم تضيق على الكافر كتضييق الزج على الرمح   . والزج بالضم : الحديدة التي في أسفل الرمح . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : مقرنين : أي في الأصفاد بدليل قوله تعالى في سورة إبراهيم : وترى المجرمين يومئذ مقرنين في الأصفاد      [ 14 \ 49 ] والأصفاد : القيود . والأظهر أن معنى مقرنين : أن الكفار   يقرن بعضهم إلى بعض في الأصفاد والسلاسل ، وقال بعض أهل العلم : كل كافر   يقرن هو وشيطانه ، وقد قال تعالى : حتى إذا جاءنا قال ياليت بيني وبينك بعد المشرقين فبئس القرين    [ 43 \ 38 ] . 

 وهذا أظهر من قول من قال : مقرنين مكتفين ، ومن قول من قال : مقرنين : أي   قرنت أيديهم إلى أعناقهم في الأغلال ، والثبور : الهلاك والويل والخسران .  

 وقال ابن كثير    : والأظهر أن الثبور يجمع الخسار والهلاك والويل والدمار . كما قال موسى  لفرعون    : وإني لأظنك يافرعون مثبورا    [ 17 \ 102 ] أي هالكا ، قال عبد الله بن الزبعرى السهمي    : 
**إذا جارى الشيطان في سنن الغسـ ـى ومن مال ميله مثبور* *ا هـ . 

 وقال الجوهري  في صحاحه : والثبور الهلاك والخسران أيضا ، قال  الكميت    : 
**ورأت قضاعة في الأيا     من رأي مثبور وثابر 
**

 أي مخسور وخاسر يعني في انتسابها لليمن . ا هـ منه . 

 وقوله تعالى : دعوا هنالك ثبورا  معنى دعائهم الثبور هو قولهم : واثبوراه ، يعنون : يا ويل ، ويا هلاك ، تعال ، فهذا حينك وزمانك . 

 وقال  الزمخشري     : ومعنى وادعوا ثبورا  كثيرا أنكم وقعتم فيما ليس ثبوركم فيه واحدا ، إنما  هو ثبور كثير ، إما  لأن العذاب أنواع وألوان ، كل نوع منها ثبور ، لشدته    [ ص: 28 ] وفظاعته ، أو لأنهم كلما نضجت جلودهم بدلوا غيرها ، فلا غاية لهلاكهم . ا ه . 
تنبيه . 

 اعلم أنه تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة قال : مكانا ضيقا ، وكذلك في الأنعام في قوله تعالى : يجعل صدره ضيقا حرجا    [ 6 \ 125 ] وقال في هود وضائق به صدرك      [ 11 \ 12 ] فما وجه التعبير في سورة هود ، بقوله : ضائق على وزن فاعل ،   وفي الفرقان والأنعام بقوله : ضيقا على وزن فيعل ، مع أنه في المواضع   الثلاثة هو الوصف من ضاق يضيق ، فهو ضيق . 

 والجواب عن هذا هو أنه تقرر في فن الصرف أن جميع أوزان الصفة المشبهة باسم   الفاعل إن قصد بها الحدوث والتجدد جاءت على وزن فاعل مطلقا ، كما أشار له  ابن مالك  في لاميته بقوله : 
**وفاعل صالح للكل إن قصد الـ حدوث نحو غدا ذا فارح جذلا* *

 وإن لم يقصد به الحدوث والتجدد بقي على أصله . 

 وإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أن قوله تعالى في سورة هود : فلعلك تارك بعض ما يوحى إليك وضائق به صدرك    [ 11 \ 12 ] أريد به أنه يحدث له ضيق الصدر ، ويتجدد له بسبب عنادهم وتعنتهم في قولهم : لولا أنزل عليه كنز أو جاء معه ملك  ولما كان كذلك ، قيل فيه : ضائق بصيغة اسم الفاعل ، أما قوله : ضيقا في الفرقان والأنعام فلم يرد به حدوث ، ولذلك بقي على أصله . 

 ومن أمثلة إتيان الفيعل على فاعل إن قصد به الحدوث قوله تعالى : وضائق به صدرك  وقول قيس بن الخطيم الأنصاري    : 
**أبلغ خداشا أنني ميت     كل امرئ ذي حسب مائت 
**

 فلما أراد حدوث الموت قال : مائت بوزن فاعل ، وأصله ميت على وزن فيعل . 

 ومن أمثلته في فعل بفتح فكسر قول أبي عمرو أشجع بن عمرو السلمي  يرثي  قتيبة بن مسلم    :   [ ص: 29 ] 
**فما أنا من رزء وإن جل جازع     ولا بسرور بعد موتك فارح 
**

 فلما نفى أن يحدث له في المستقبل فرح ولا جزع قال جازع وفارح ، والأصل : جزع وفرح . 

 ومثاله في فعيل قول لبيد    : 
**حسبت التقى والجود خير تجارة     رباحا إذا ما المرء أصبح ثاقلا 
**

 فلما أراد حدوث الثقل قال : ثاقلا والأصل ثقيل ، وقول السمهري العكلي    : 
**بمنزلة أما اللئيم فسامن     بها وكرام الناس باد شحوبها 
**

 فلما أراد حدوث السمن قال : فسامن والأصل سمين . 

 واعلم أن قراءة ابن كثير     " ضيقا " بسكون  الياء في الموضعين راجعة في المعنى إلى قراءة الجمهور  بتشديد الياء لأن  إسكان الياء تخفيف كهين ولين ، في هين ولين . والعلم عند  الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : أذلك خير أم جنة الخلد التي وعد المتقون كانت لهم جزاء ومصيرا  لهم فيها ما يشاءون خالدين كان على ربك وعدا مسئولا    . التحقيق أن الإشارة في قوله : أذلك راجعة إلى النار ، وما يلقاه الكفار فيها من أنواع العذاب كما ذكره جل وعلا بقوله : وأعتدنا لمن كذب بالساعة سعيرا    [ 25 \ 11 ] إلى قوله تعالى : وادعوا ثبورا كثيرا    [ 25 \ 14 ] وغير هذا من الأقوال لا يعول عليه ، كقول من قال : إن الإشارة راجعة إلى الكنز والجنة في قوله تعالى : أو يلقى إليه كنز أو تكون له جنة  الآية [ 25 \ 8 ] وكقول من قال : إنها راجعة إلى الجنات والقصور المعلقة على المشيئة في قوله تعالى : تبارك الذي إن شاء جعل لك خيرا من ذلك جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ويجعل لك قصورا    [ 25 \ 10 ] والتحقيق إن شاء الله أنه لما ذكر شدة عذاب النار وفظاعته قال : " أذلك العذاب خير أم جنة الخلد الآية " . 

 وهذا المعنى الذي تضمنته هذه الآية الكريمة ، جاء أيضا في غير هذا الموضع   [ ص: 30 ] كقوله تعالى في سورة " الصافات " إن هذا لهو الفوز العظيم  لمثل هذا فليعمل العاملون  أذلك خير نزلا أم شجرة الزقوم  إنا جعلناها فتنة للظالمين  إنها شجرة تخرج في أصل الجحيم  طلعها كأنه رءوس الشياطين  فإنهم لآكلون منها فمالئون منها البطون  إلى قوله : يهرعون    [ 37 \ 60 - 70 ] وكقوله تعالى : أفمن يلقى في النار خير أم من يأتي آمنا يوم القيامة  الآية [ 41 \ 40 ] . 

 وفي هذه الآيات وأمثالها في القرآن إشكال معروف ، وهو أن يقال : لفظة خير في الآيات المذكورة صيغة تفضيل كما قال في الكافية : 
**وغالبا أغناهم خير وشر عن قولهم أخير منه وأشر* *

 كما قدمناه موضحا في سورة النحل ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : للذين أحسنوا في هذه الدنيا حسنة ولدار الآخرة خير  الآية [ 16 \ 30 ] . 

 والمعروف في علم العربية أن صيغة التفضيل تقتضي المشاركة بين المفضل   والمفضل عليه فيما فيه التفضيل ، إلا أن المفضل أكثر فيه وأفضل من المفضل   عليه ، ومعلوم أن المفضل عليه في الآيات المذكورة الذي هو عذاب النار لا   خير فيه البتة ، وإذن فصيغة التفضيل فيها إشكال . 

 والجواب عن هذا الإشكال من وجهين : الأول : أن صيغة التفضيل قد تطلق في   القرآن ، وفي اللغة مرادا بها مطلق الاتصاف ، لا تفضيل شيء على شيء .   وقدمناه مرارا وأكثرنا من شواهده العربية في سورة " النور " وغيرها . 

 الثاني : أن من أساليب اللغة العربية أنهم إذا أرادوا تخصيص شيء بالفضيلة ،   دون غيره جاءوا بصيغة التفضيل ، يريدون بها خصوص ذلك الشيء بالفضل ، كقول   حسان بن ثابت  رضي الله عنه : 
**أتهجوه ولست له بكفء     فشركما لخيركما الفداء 
**

 وكقول العرب : الشقاء أحب إليك ، أم السعادة ؟ وقوله تعالى : قال رب السجن أحب إلي  الآية [ 12 \ 32 ] . 

 [ ص: 31 ] قال أبو حيان  في البحر المحيط في قوله تعالى : أذلك خير  الآية ، وخير هنا ليست تدل على الأفضلية ، بل هي على ما جرت به عادة العرب في بيان فضل الشيء ، وخصوصيته بالفضل دون مقابله كقوله : 
**فشركما لخيركما الفداء* *وكقول العرب : الشقاء أحب إليك أم السعادة ، وكقوله : السجن أحب إلي مما يدعونني إليه    [ 12 \ 32 ] وهذا الاستفهام على سبيل التوقيف والتوبيخ . ا ه . الغرض من كلام أبي حيان    . 

 وعلى كل حال فعذاب النار شر محض لا يخالطه خير البتة كما لا يخفى ، والوجهان المذكوران في الجواب متقاربان . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية : أم جنة الخلد التي وعد المتقون  العائد محذوف : أي وعدها المتقون ، والآية تدل على أن الوعد الصادق بالجنة ، يحصل بسبب التقوى   . 

 وقد قدمنا الآيات الدالة على ذلك بإيضاح في سورة النحل في الكلام على قوله تعالى : كذلك يجزي الله المتقين    [ 16 \ 31 ] وقوله تعالى : لهم فيها ما يشاءون  العائد أيضا محذوف كالذي قبله : أي ما يشاءونه ، وحذف العائد المنصوب بالفعل أو الوصف كثير ، كما قال في الخلاصة : 
**والحذف عندهم كثير منجلي     في عائد متصل إن انتصب 
بفعل أو وصـــــــف     كمن نرجـــو يهــب 
**

 وهذه الآية الكريمة ، تدل على أن أهل الجنة يجدون كل ما يشاءونه من أنواع النعيم . 

 وقد قدمنا الآيات الدالة على ذلك في سورة النحل في الكلام على قوله تعالى : جنات عدن يدخلونها تجري من تحتها الأنهار لهم فيها ما يشاءون    [ 16 \ 31 ] والآيات المذكورة تدل على أن حصول كل ما يشاءه الإنسان لا يكون إلا في الجنة ، وقوله : كانت لهم جزاء ومصيرا  المصير مكان الصيرورة ، وقد مدح الله جزاءهم ومحله كقوله تعالى : نعم الثواب وحسنت مرتفقا    [ 18 \ 31 ] لأن حسن المكان وجودته من أنواع النعيم . 

 [ ص: 32 ] وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : كان على ربك وعدا مسئولا  فيه وجهان معروفان . 

 أحدهما : أن معنى كونه مسئولا أن المؤمنين كانوا يسألونه ، وكانت الملائكة   أيضا تسأله لهم ، أما سؤال المسلمين له فقد ذكره تعالى بقوله عنهم : ربنا وآتنا ما وعدتنا على رسلك ولا تخزنا يوم القيامة إنك لا تخلف الميعاد    [ 3 \ 194 ] وسؤال الملائكة لهم إياه ذكره تعالى أيضا في قوله : ربنا وأدخلهم جنات عدن التي وعدتهم    الآية [ 40 \ 47 ] وقال بعض العلماء : مسئولا : أي واجبا ؛ لأن ما وعد   الله به واجب الوقوع ، لأنه لا يخلف الميعاد ، وهو جل وعلا يوجب على نفسه   بوعده الصادق ما شاء لا معقب لحكمه ، ويستأنس لهذا القول بلفظة " على " في   قوله : كان على ربك وعدا مسئولا  كقوله تعالى : وكان حقا علينا نصر المؤمنين      [ 30 \ 47 ] وقال بعض أهل العلم : إن المسلمين يوم القيامة يقولون : قد   فعلنا في دار الدنيا كل ما أمرتنا به فأنجز لنا ما وعدتنا ، والقولان   الأولان أقرب من هذا . والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : ويوم يحشرهم وما يعبدون من دون الله فيقول أأنتم أضللتم عبادي هؤلاء أم هم ضلوا السبيل  قالوا سبحانك ما كان ينبغي لنا أن نتخذ من دونك من أولياء ولكن متعتهم وآباءهم حتى نسوا الذكر وكانوا قوما بورا    . قرأ هذا الحرف عامة السبعة غير ابن كثير  وحفص  عن عاصم    : ( نحشرهم ) ، بالنون الدالة على العظمة ، وقرأ ابن كثير  ، وحفص  ، عن عاصم    : ( يحشرهم ) بالياء المثناة التحتية ، وقرأ عامة السبعة غير ابن عامر    : ( فيقول ) بالياء المثناة التحتية ، وقرأ ابن عامر    : ( فنقول ) بنون العظمة . 

 فتحصل أن ابن كثير  وحفصا  يقرآن بالياء التحتية فيهما ، وأن ابن عامر  يقرأ   بالنون فيهما ، وأن باقي السبعة يقرءون : ( نحشرهم ) بالنون ، ( فيقول )   بالياء ، وقد ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنه يحشر الكفار يوم   القيامة ، وما كانوا يعبدون من دونه : أن يجمعهم جميعا فيقول للمعبودين :   أأنتم أضللتم عبادي هؤلاء فزينتم لهم أن يعبدوكم من دوني ، أم هم ضلوا   السبيل : أي كفروا وأشركوا بعبادتهم إياكم من دوني من تلقاء أنفسهم من غير   أن تأمروهم بذلك ولا أن تزينوه لهم ، وأن المعبودين يقولون : سبحانك أي   تنزيها لك عن   [ ص: 33 ] الشركاء  وكل ما لا  يليق بجلالك وعظمتك ، ما كان ينبغي لنا أن نتخذ من دونك من  أولياء : أي  ليس للخلائق كلهم ، أن يعبدوا أحدا سواك لا نحن ولا هم ، فنحن  ما دعوناهم  إلى ذلك ، بل فعلوا ذلك من تلقاء أنفسهم ، من غير أمرنا ، ونحن  برآء منهم ،  ومن عبادتهم ، ثم قال : ولكن متعتهم وآباءهم      [ 25 \ 18 ] أي طال عليهم العمر ، حتى نسوا الذكر أي نسوا ما أنزلته   عليهم على ألسنة رسلك ، من الدعوة إلى عبادتك وحدك ، لا شريك لك ، وكانوا   قوما بورا . قال  ابن عباس    : أي هلكى ، وقال  الحسن البصري  ومالك  عن  الزهري    : أي لا خير فيهم ا ه . الغرض من كلام ابن كثير    . 

 وقال أبو حيان  في البحر : ما كان ينبغي لنا أن نتخذ من دونك من أولياء : أي ما كان يصح لنا ولا يستقيم إلى آخر كلامه . 

 وإذا عرفت ما ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية من سؤاله للمعبودين وجوابهم له ،   فاعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في المعبودين . فقال بعضهم : المراد بهم  الملائكة  وعيسى  وعزير  قالوا : هذا القول يشهد له القرآن ، لأن فيه سؤال عيسى  والملائكة عن عبادة من عبدهم ، كما قال في الملائكة : ويوم يحشرهم جميعا ثم يقول للملائكة أهؤلاء إياكم كانوا يعبدون  قالوا سبحانك أنت ولينا من دونهم بل كانوا يعبدون الجن أكثرهم بهم مؤمنون    [ 34 \ 40 - 41 ] وقال في عيسى  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام : وإذ   قال الله ياعيسى ابن مريم أأنت قلت للناس اتخذوني وأمي إلهين من دون الله   قال سبحانك ما يكون لي أن أقول ما ليس لي بحق إن كنت قلته فقد علمته تعلم   ما في نفسي ولا أعلم ما في نفسك إنك أنت علام الغيوب    [ 5 \ 116 ] وجواب الملائكة وجواب عيسى  كلاهما   شبيه بجواب المعبودين في آية الفرقان هذه ، ولذلك اختار غير واحد من   العلماء أن المعبودين الذين يسألهم الله في سورة الفرقان هذه هم خصوص   العقلاء ، دون الأصنام . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : الأظهر عندي شمول المعبودين المذكورين للأصنام ، مع الملائكة وعيسى  وعزير  ؛ لأن ذلك تدل عليه قرينتان قرآنيتان : الأولى : أنه عبر عن المعبودين المذكورين بـ : " ما " التي هي لغير العاقل في قوله : ويوم يحشرهم وما يعبدون من دون الله  الآية . فلفظة ( ما ) تدل على شمول غير العقلاء ، وأنه غلب غير العاقل لكثرته . 

 [ ص: 34 ] القرينة  الثانية : هي دلالة آيات من  كتاب الله ، على أن المعبودين غافلون عن عبادة  من عبدهم : أي لا يعلمون  بها لكونهم غير عقلاء كقوله تعالى في سورة يونس  وقال شركاؤهم ما كنتم إيانا تعبدون فكفى بالله شهيدا بيننا وبينكم إن كنا عن عبادتكم لغافلين      [ 10 \ 28 - 29 ] وإنما كانوا غافلين عنها لأنهم جماد لا يعقلون .   وإطلاق اللفظ المختص بالعقلاء عليهم ، نظرا إلى أن المشركين نزلوهم منزلة   العقلاء كما أوضحناه في غير هذا الموضع ، وكقوله تعالى في الأحقاف : ومن أضل ممن يدعو من دون الله من لا يستجيب له إلى يوم القيامة وهم عن دعائهم غافلون  وإذا حشر الناس كانوا لهم أعداء وكانوا بعبادتهم كافرين    [ 46 \ 5 - 6 ] فقد دل قوله تعالى : وهم عن دعائهم غافلون  على أنهم لا يعقلون ، ومع ذلك قال : وإذا حشر الناس كانوا لهم أعداء وكانوا بعبادتهم كافرين  وكقوله تعالى في العنكبوت : وقال إنما اتخذتم من دون الله أوثانا مودة بينكم في الحياة الدنيا ثم يوم القيامة يكفر بعضكم ببعض ويلعن بعضكم بعضا  الآية [ 29 \ 25 ] . فصرح بأنهم أوثان ، ثم ذكر أنهم هم وعبدتهم يلعن بعضهم بعضا . وكقوله تعالى : كلا سيكفرون بعبادتهم ويكونون عليهم ضدا    [ 19 \ 82 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة حتى نسوا الذكر    الظاهر أن معنى ( نسوا ) تركوا . والأظهر أن الذكر هو ما جاءت به الرسل من   التوحيد ، وقيل : ذكر الله بشكر نعمه ، والأصح أن قوله بورا معناه هلكى ،   وأصله اسم مصدر يقع على الواحد وعلى الجماعة ، فمن إطلاقه على الجماعة  قوله  هنا : وكانوا قوما بورا  وقوله في سورة الفتح : وظننتم ظن السوء وكنتم قوما بورا    [ 48 \ 12 ] ومن إطلاقه على المفرد قول عبد الله بن الزبعرى السهمي  رضي الله عنه : 
**يا رسول المليك إن لساني راتق ما فتقت إذ أنا بور* 
*

 ويطلق البور على الهلاك . وعن  ابن عباس  أنها لغة أهل عمان  ، وهم من أهل اليمن  ، ومنه قول الشاعر 
**  : فلا تكفروا ما قد صنعنا إليكم     وكافوا به فالكفر بور لصانعه 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (417)
**سُورَةُ الْفُرْقَانِ .* 
*صـ 35 إلى صـ 422**
*
*
*
*
واعلم أن ما ذكره  الزمخشري  في هذه الآية ، وأطنب فيه من أن الله لا يضل أحدا   [ ص: 35 ] مذهب المعتزلة  ، وهو مذهب باطل وبطلانه في غاية الوضوح من كتاب الله وسنة نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فإياك أن تغتر به ، وما ذكر عن  الحسن البصري  ، ومالك  ، عن  الزهري  من   أن معنى بورا لا خير فيهم له وجه في اللغة العربية ، ولكن التحقيق أنه  ليس  معنى الآية ، وأن معنى بورا هلكى كما تقدم ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : فقد كذبوكم بما تقولون    . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية : أن المعبودين كذبوا العابدين وذلك في قوله عنهم : قالوا سبحانك ما كان ينبغي لنا أن نتخذ من دونك من أولياء    [ 25 \ 18 ] . 

 وما دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة من تكذيب المعبودين للعابدين ، جاء في آيات أخر كقوله تعالى : وإذا حشر الناس كانوا لهم أعداء وكانوا بعبادتهم كافرين    [ 46 \ 6 ] وكقوله تعالى : وإذا رأى الذين أشركوا شركاءهم قالوا ربنا هؤلاء شركاؤنا الذين كنا ندعوا من دونك فألقوا إليهم القول إنكم لكاذبون    [ 16 \ 86 ] وقوله : فزيلنا بينهم وقال شركاؤهم ما كنتم إيانا تعبدون    [ 10 \ 28 ] وقوله تعالى : كلا سيكفرون بعبادتهم ويكونون عليهم ضدا    [ 19 \ 82 ] والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة معلومة .
قوله تعالى : ومن يظلم منكم نذقه عذابا كبيرا    . قال ابن كثير    : ومن يظلم منكم أي يشرك بالله ، وذكره القرطبي  عن  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما . وهذا التفسير تشهد له آيات من كتاب الله كقوله تعالى : والكافرون هم الظالمون    [ 2 \ 254 ] وقوله تعالى : ولا تدع من دون الله ما لا ينفعك ولا يضرك فإن فعلت فإنك إذا من الظالمين    [ 10 \ 106 ] وقوله تعالى : إن الشرك لظلم عظيم    [ 31 \ 13 ] وقد ثبت في صحيح  البخاري  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فسر الظلم في قوله تعالى : ولم يلبسوا إيمانهم بظلم    [ 6 \ 82 ] فقال : أي بشرك كما قدمناه موضحا .
قوله تعالى : وجعلنا بعضكم لبعض فتنة    . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة ، أنه جعل بعض الناس فتنة لبعض . 

 وهذا المعنى الذي دلت عليه الآية ذكره في قوله تعالى : وكذلك فتنا بعضهم ببعض ليقولوا أهؤلاء من الله عليهم من بيننا  الآية [ 6 \ 53 ] . 

 [ ص: 36 ] وقال القرطبي  في تفسير قوله : وجعلنا بعضكم لبعض فتنة    ومعنى هذا : أن كل واحد مختبر بصاحبه ، فالغني ممتحن بالفقير عليه أن   يواسيه ولا يسخر منه ، والفقير ممتحن بالغني عليه أن لا يحسده ولا يأخذ منه   إلا ما أعطاه ، وأن يصبر كل واحد منهما على الحق ، كما قال الضحاك في  معنى  : أتصبرون     [ 25 \ 20 ] : أي على الحق ،  وأصحاب البلايا يقولون : لم لم نعاف ؟  والأعمى يقول لم لم أجعل كالبصير ؟  وهكذا صاحب كل آفة ، والرسول المخصوص  بكرامة النبوة فتنة لأشراف الناس من  الكفار في عصره وكذلك العلماء ، وحكام  العدل ، ألا ترى إلى قولهم : لولا نزل هذا القرآن على رجل من القريتين عظيم      [ 43 \ 31 ] فالفتنة أن يحسد المبتلى المعافى ، ويحقر المعافى المبتلى ،   والصبر أن يحبس كلاهما نفسه ، هذا عن البطر ، وذلك عن الضجر . انتهى محل   الغرض من كلام القرطبي    . 

 وإذا علمت معنى كون بعضهم فتنة لبعض . فاعلم أن قوله تعالى : وكذلك فتنا بعضهم ببعض    الآية [ 6 \ 53 ] . فيه فتنة أغنياء الكفار بفقراء المسلمين ، حيث   احتقروهم وازدروهم ، وأنكروا أن يكون الله من عليهم دونهم لأنهم في زعمهم   لفقرهم ، ورثاثة حالهم ، لا يمكن أن يرحمهم الله ويعطيهم من فضله الواسع   كما قال تعالى عنهم أنهم قالوا فيهم : لو كان خيرا ما سبقونا إليه    [ 46 \ 11 ] وقال : أؤنزل عليه الذكر من بيننا    [ 38 \ 8 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وسيوبخهم الله يوم القيامة على احتقارهم لهم في الدنيا كما قال تعالى : أهؤلاء الذين أقسمتم لا ينالهم الله برحمة ادخلوا الجنة لا خوف عليكم ولا أنتم تحزنون    [ 7 \ 49 ] وقوله تعالى : إن الذين أجرموا كانوا من الذين آمنوا يضحكون  وإذا مروا بهم يتغامزون    . . . . إلى قوله تعالى : فاليوم الذين آمنوا من الكفار يضحكون  على الأرائك ينظرون  هل ثوب الكفار ما كانوا يفعلون    [ 83 \ 29 - 36 ] وقوله تعالى : ويسخرون من الذين آمنوا والذين اتقوا فوقهم يوم القيامة    [ 2 \ 212 ] وقوله تعالى : ( أتصبرون ) ، أي على الحق أم لا تصبرون . والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : وقال الذين لا يرجون لقاءنا لولا أنزل علينا الملائكة أو نرى ربنا لقد استكبروا في أنفسهم وعتوا عتوا كبيرا    . 

 [ ص: 37 ] ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الذين لا يرجون لقاء الله قالوا : لولا أنزل علينا الملائكة أو نرى ربنا  ، ولولا في هذه الآية للتحضيض . 

 والمعنى أنهم طلبوا بحث وشدة أن تنزل عليهم الملائكة أو يرون ربهم ، وهذا   التعنت الذي ذكره الله عنهم هنا من طلبهم إنزال الملائكة عليهم ، أو  رؤيتهم  ربهم ذكره في غير هذا الموضع كقوله تعالى :أو تأتي بالله والملائكة قبيلا    [ 17 \ 92 ] وقولهم : لولا أنزل علينا الملائكة  قيل : فتوحى إلينا كما أوحت إليك ، وهذا القول يدل له قوله تعالى : قالوا لن نؤمن حتى نؤتى مثل ما أوتي رسل الله  الآية [ 6 \ 124 ] وقيل : لولا أنزل علينا الملائكة فنراهم عيانا ، وهذا يدل له قوله تعالى : أو تأتي بالله والملائكة قبيلا    [ 17 \ 92 ] أي معاينة على القول بذلك ، وقد قدمنا الأقوال في ذلك في سورة بني إسرائيل . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ( لا يرجون ) قال بعض العلماء : لا   يرجون أي لا يخافون لقاءنا لعدم إيمانهم بالبعث . والرجاء يطلق على الخوف   كما يطلق على الطمع . قال بعض العلماء : ومنه قوله تعالى : ما لكم لا ترجون لله وقارا  قال أي لا تخافون لله عظمة ، ومنه قول أبي ذؤيب الهذلي    : 
**إذا لسعته النحل لم يرج لسعها وخالفها في بيت نوب عواسل* *

 فقوله لم يرج لسعها : أي لم يخف لسعها ، وقال بعض أهل العلم : إطلاق الرجاء على الخوف لغة تهامة ، وقال بعض العلماء : لا يرجون لقاءنا  لا يأملون ، وعزاه القرطبي  لابن شجرة  وقال : ومنه قول الشاعر : 
**أترجو أمة قتلت حسينا     شفاعة جده يوم الحساب 
**

 أي أتأمل أمة إلخ . والذي لا يؤمن بالبعث لا يخاف لقاء الله ، لأنه لا يصدق بالعذاب ، ولا يأمل الخير من تلقائه ، لأنه لا يؤمن بالثواب . 

 وقوله جل وعلا : لقد استكبروا في أنفسهم  أي أضمروا التكبر عن الحق في قلوبهم ، واعتقدوه عنادا وكفرا ، ويوضح هذا المعنى قوله تعالى : إن في صدورهم إلا كبر ما هم ببالغيه    [ 40 \ 56 ] وقوله تعالى : وعتوا عتوا كبيرا  أي تجاوزوا الحد   [ ص:  38 ] في  الظلم والطغيان يقال : عتا علينا فلان : أي تجاوز الحد في ظلمنا ،  ووصفه  تعالى عتوهم المذكور بالكبر ، يدل على أنه بالغ في إفراطه ، وأنهم  بلغوا  غاية الاستكبار ، وأقصى العتو ، وهذه الآية الكريمة تدل على أن  تكذيب الرسل  بعد دلالة المعجزات ، ووضوح الحق وعنادهم والتعنت عليهم بطلب  إنزال  الملائكة ، أو رؤية استكبار عن الحق عظيم وعتو كبير يستحق صاحبه  النكال ،  والتقريع ، ولذا شدد الله النكير على من تعنت ذلك التعنت واستكبر  عن قبول  الحق ، كما في قوله تعالى : أم تريدون أن تسألوا رسولكم كما سئل موسى من قبل    [ 2 \ 108 ] وقوله تعالى : يسألك أهل الكتاب أن تنزل عليهم كتابا من السماء فقد سألوا موسى أكبر من ذلك فقالوا أرنا الله جهرة فأخذتهم الصاعقة بظلمهم  الآية [ 4 \ 153 ] وقوله تعالى : وإذ قلتم ياموسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة فأخذتكم الصاعقة وأنتم تنظرون    [ 2 \ 55 ] واستدلال المعتزلة  بهذه الآية ، وأمثالها على أن رؤية الله مستحيلة استدلال باطل ومذهبهم والعياذ بالله من أكبر الضلال ، وأعظم الباطل ، وقول  الزمخشري  في كلامه على هذه الآية : إن الله لا يرى ، قول باطل ، وكلام فاسد . 

 والحق الذي لا شك فيه : أن المؤمنين يرون الله بأبصارهم يوم القيامة كما   تواترت به الأحاديث عن الصادق المصدوق - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ودلت عليه   الآيات القرآنية منطوقا ومفهوما . كما أوضحناه في غير هذا الموضع . 

 وقد قدمنا في هذه السورة وفي سورة بني إسرائيل  الآيات الدالة على أن الله لو فعل لهم كل ما اقترحوا لما آمنوا ، فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا . 
قوله تعالى : يوم يرون الملائكة لا بشرى يومئذ للمجرمين ويقولون حجرا محجورا      . ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الكفار الذين طلبوا إنزال   الملائكة عليهم ، أنهم يوم يرون الملائكة لا بشرى لهم ، أي لا تسرهم رؤيتهم   ولا تكون لهم في ذلك الوقت بشارة بخير ، ورؤيتهم للملائكة تكون عند   احتضارهم ، وتكون يوم القيامة ولا بشرى لهم في رؤيتهم في كلا الوقتين . 

 أما رؤيتهم الملائكة عند حضور الموت فقد دلت آيات من كتاب الله أنهم لا   بشارة لهم فيها لما يلاقون من العذاب من الملائكة عند الموت ، كقوله تعالى :     [ ص: 39 ] ولو ترى إذ يتوفى الذين كفروا الملائكة يضربون وجوههم وأدبارهم  الآية [ 8 \ 50 ] وقوله تعالى : ولو   ترى إذ الظالمون في غمرات الموت والملائكة باسطو أيديهم أخرجوا أنفسكم   اليوم تجزون عذاب الهون بما كنتم تقولون على الله غير الحق وكنتم عن آياته   تستكبرون    [ 6 \ 93 ] وقوله تعالى : فكيف إذا توفتهم الملائكة يضربون وجوههم وأدبارهم  ذلك بأنهم اتبعوا ما أسخط الله وكرهوا رضوانه فأحبط أعمالهم    [ 47 \ 27 - 28 ] وأما رؤيتهم الملائكة يوم القيامة فلا بشرى لهم فيها أيضا ، ويدل لذلك قوله تعالى : ولو أنزلنا ملكا لقضي الأمر ثم لا ينظرون    [ 6 \ 8 ] . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : لا بشرى يومئذ للمجرمين      [ 25 \ 22 ] يدل بدليل خطابه : أي مفهوم مخالفته ، أن غير المجرمين يوم   يرون الملائكة تكون لهم البشرى ، وهذا المفهوم من هذه الآية جاء مصرحا به   في قوله تعالى : إن الذين قالوا ربنا الله ثم استقاموا تتنزل عليهم الملائكة ألا تخافوا ولا تحزنوا وأبشروا بالجنة التي كنتم توعدون  نحن أولياؤكم في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة ولكم فيها ما تشتهي أنفسكم ولكم فيها ما تدعون  نزلا من غفور رحيم    [ 41 \ 30 - 32 ] . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة . ويقولون حجرا محجورا  أظهر القولين فيه عندي أنه من كلام الكفار ، يوم يرون الملائكة . لا من كلام الملائكة ، وإيضاحه : أن الكفار الذين اقترحوا إنزال الملائكة إذا رأوا الملائكة توقعوا العذاب من قبلهم ،   فيقولون حينئذ للملائكة : حجرا محجورا : أي حراما محرما عليكم أن تمسونا   بسوء أي لأننا لم نرتكب ذنبا نستوجب به العذاب ، كما أوضحه تعالى بقوله   عنهم : الذين تتوفاهم الملائكة ظالمي أنفسهم فألقوا السلم ما كنا نعمل من سوء بلى إن الله عليم بما كنتم تعملون    [ 16 \ 28 ] فقولهم : ما كنا نعمل من سوء    : أي لم نستوجب عذابا ، فتعذيبنا حرام محرم ، وقد كذبهم الله في دعواهم هذه بقوله : بلى إن الله عليم بما كنتم تعملون  وعادة العرب الذين نزل القرآن بلغتهم ، أنهم يقولون هذا الكلام ، أي حجرا محجورا عند لقاء عدو موتور أو هجوم نازلة أو نحو ذلك . 

 وقد ذكر  سيبويه  هذه  الكلمة أعني : حجرا  محجورا في باب المصادر غير المتصرفة المنصوبة بأفعال  متروك إظهارها نحو :  معاذ الله ، وعمرك الله ، ونحو ذلك . 

 [ ص: 40 ] وقوله : حجرا محجورا ، أصله من حجره بمعنى منعه ، والحجر : الحرام ، لأنه ممنوع ومنه قوله : وقالوا هذه أنعام وحرث حجر  أي حرام لا يطعمها إلا من نشاء بزعمهم    [ 6 \ 138 ] ومنه قول المتلمس : 
**حنت إلى النخلة القصوى فقلت لها حجر حرام ألا تلك الدهاريس* *

 فقوله حرام تأكيد لقوله حجر لأن معناه حرام وقول الآخر : 
**ألا أصبحت أسماء حجرا محرما     وأصبحت من أدنى حموتها حما 
**

 وقول الآخر : 
**قــــالت وفيها حـيرة وذعـر     عـوذ بربي منكم وحجر 
**

 وقوله : محجورا توكيد لمعنى الحجر . قال  الزمخشري      : كقول العرب : ذيل ذائل . والذيل الهوان ، وموت مائت ، وأما على القول   بأن حجرا محجورا من قول الملائكة ، فمعناه : أنهم يقولون للكفار حجرا   محجورا . أي حراما محرما أن تكون للكفار اليوم بشرى ، أو أن يغفر لهم ، أو   يدخلون الجنة وهذا القول اختاره  ابن جرير  ، وابن كثير  وغير واحد . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : يوم يرون الملائكة  قال  الزمخشري      : " يوم " منصوب بأحد شيئين ، إما بما دل عليه بلا بشرى أي يوم يرون   الملائكة يمنعون البشرى ، أو يعدمونها ، ويومئذ للتكرير ، وإما بإضمار اذكر   : أي اذكر يوم يرون الملائكة ، ثم قال لا بشرى يومئذ للمجرمين . 
قوله تعالى : وقدمنا إلى ما عملوا من عمل فجعلناه هباء منثورا    . قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في مواضع متعددة من هذا الكتاب المبارك في سورة بني إسرائيل  في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ومن أراد الآخرة وسعى لها سعيها وهو مؤمن  الآية [ 17 \ 19 ] . وفي سورة " النحل " في الكلام على قوله تعالى : من عمل صالحا من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن  الآية [ 16 \ 97 ] . وغير ذلك فأغنى ذلك عن إعادته هنا .
قوله تعالى : أصحاب الجنة يومئذ خير مستقرا وأحسن مقيلا    . 

 [ ص: 41 ] استنبط بعض العلماء من هذه الآية الكريمة : أن حساب أهل الجنة يسير ،   وأنه ينتهي في نصف نهار ، ووجه ذلك أن قوله : مقيلا : أي مكان قيلولة وهي   الاستراحة في نصف النهار ، قالوا : وهذا الذي فهم من هذه الآية الكريمة ،   جاء بيانه في قوله تعالى : فأما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه فسوف يحاسب حسابا يسيرا  وينقلب إلى أهله مسرورا    [ 84 \ 7 - 9 ] . 

 ويفهم من قوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أصحاب الجنة يومئذ خير مستقرا  الآية ، أن أصحاب النار ليسوا كذلك وأن حسابهم غير يسير . 

 وهذا المفهوم دلت عليه آيات أخر كقوله تعالى قريبا من هذه الآية : الملك يومئذ الحق للرحمن وكان يوما على الكافرين عسيرا    [ 25 \ 26 ] فقوله : ( على الكافرين    ) يدل على أنه على المؤمنين غير عسير ، كما قال تعالى : لا يحزنهم الفزع الأكبر  الآية [ 21 \ 103 ] . وقوله تعالى : مهطعين إلى الداعي يقول الكافرون هذا يوم عسر    [ 54 \ 8 ] وإذا علمت مما ذكرنا ما جاء من الآيات فيه بيان لقوله : أصحاب الجنة يومئذ خير مستقرا وأحسن مقيلا  ، فهذه أقوال بعض المفسرين في المعنى الذي ذكرنا في الآية . 

 قال صاحب الدر المنثور : وأخرج  ابن جرير   وابن أبي حاتم  ، عن  ابن عباس  في قوله : خير مستقرا وأحسن مقيلا  قال في الغرف من الجنة ، وكان حسابهم أن عرضوا على ربهم عرضة واحدة ، وذلك الحساب اليسير ، وذلك مثل قوله : فأما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه فسوف يحاسب حسابا يسيرا  وينقلب إلى أهله مسرورا    [ 84 \ 7 - 9 ] وأخرج  ابن المبارك  في الزهد  وعبد بن حميد  ،  وابن جرير  ، وابن المنذر  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، والحاكم  ، وصححه عن  ابن مسعود    . قال : لا ينتصف النهار من يوم القيامة حتى يقيل هؤلاء وهؤلاء ثم قرأ : أصحاب الجنة يومئذ خير مستقرا وأحسن مقيلا  وقرأ : ثم إن مقيلهم لإلى الجحيم وأخرج  ابن أبي حاتم  عن  ابن عباس  قال : إنما هي ضحوة . فيقيل أولياء الله على الأسرة مع الحور العين ، ويقيل أعداء الله مع الشياطين مقرنين . 

 وأخرج  ابن المبارك   وسعيد بن منصور   وابن جرير  وابن المنذر  ، وأبو نعيم  في   [ ص: 42 ] الحلية ، عن  إبراهيم النخعي    : كانوا يرون أنه يفرغ من حساب الناس يوم القيامة ، نصف النهار . فيقيل أهل الجنة في الجنة ، وأهل النار في النار ، فذلك قوله : أصحاب الجنة يومئذ خير مستقرا وأحسن مقيلا    . 

 وأخرج  ابن جرير  ، عن سعيد بن الصواف  قال   : بلغني أن يوم القيامة يقصر على المؤمن ، حتى يكون كما بين العصر إلى   غروب الشمس ، وإنهم ليقيلون في رياض الجنة ، حين يفرغ الناس من الحساب ،   وذلك قوله : أصحاب الجنة يومئذ خير مستقرا وأحسن مقيلا  إلى أن قال : وأخرج  ابن أبي حاتم  عن عكرمة  قال   : إني لأعرف الساعة التي يدخل فيها أهل الجنة الجنة ، وأهل النار النار ،   الساعة التي يكون فيها ارتفاع الضحى الأكبر ، إذا انقلب الناس إلى أهليهم   للقيلولة ، فينصرف أهل النار إلى النار ، وأما أهل الجنة فينطلق بهم إلى   الجنة ، فكانت قيلولتهم في الجنة ، وأطعموا كبد الحوت فأشبعهم كلهم فذلك   قوله . أصحاب الجنة يومئذ خير مستقرا وأحسن مقيلا    . 

 وذكر نحوه القرطبي  مرفوعا وقال : ذكره المهدوي    . والظاهر أنه لا يصح مرفوعا ، وقال القرطبي  أيضا : " وذكر  قاسم بن أصبغ  من حديث  أبي سعيد الخدري  ، قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في يوم كان مقداره خمسين ألف سنة      [ 70 \ 4 ] فقلت ما أطول هذا اليوم . فقال - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   والذي نفسي بيده ، إنه ليخفف على المؤمن حتى يكون أخف عليه من صلاة   المكتوبة " وهو ضعيف أيضا ، وما ذكره عن  ابن مسعود  من أنه قرأ ثم إن مقيلهم لإلى الجحيم معلوم أن ذلك شاذ لا تجوز القراءة به ، وأن القراءة الحق ثم إن مرجعهم لإلى الجحيم    [ 37 \ 68 ] . 

 واعلم أن قول قتادة  في هذه الآية معروف مشهور ، وعليه فلا دليل في الآية لما ذكرنا ، وقول قتادة  هو أن معنى قوله : وأحسن مقيلا  أي منزلا ومأوى ، وهذا التفسير لا دليل فيه على القيلولة في نصف النهار كما ترى . 

 وقد بينا في كتابنا ( دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب ) وجه الجمع بين ما دل عليه قوله هنا وأحسن مقيلا  من انقضاء الحساب في نصف نهار ، وبين ما دل عليه قوله تعالى : في يوم كان مقداره خمسين ألف سنة  وذكرنا الآيات المشيرة إلى الجمع ، وبعض الشواهد العربية . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (418)
**سُورَةُ الْفُرْقَانِ .* 
*صـ 43 إلى صـ 50**
*
*

 [ ص: 43 ] واعلم  أن المشهور في كلام العرب أن  المقيل القيلولة أو مكانها ، وهي الاستراحة  نصف النهار زمن الحر مثلا ،  وإن لم يكن معها نوم ، ومنه قوله : 
**جزى الله خير الناس خير جزائه رفيقين قالا خيمتي أم معبد* *

 أي نزلا فيها وقت القائلة ، كما قاله صاحب اللسان ، وما فسر به قتادة  الآية ، من أن المقيل المنزل والمأوى ، معروف أيضا في كلام العرب . ومنه قول  ابن رواحة    : 
**اليوم نضربكم على تنزيله     ضربا يزيل الهام عن مقيله 
**

 فقوله : يزيل الهام عن مقيله ، يعني : يزيل الرءوس عن مواضعها من الأعناق ،   ومعلوم أن المقيل فيه المحل الذي تسكن فيه الرءوس ، والظاهر أن من هذا   القبيل قول أحيحة بن الجلاح الأنصاري    : 
**وما تدري وإن أجمعت أمرا     بأي الأرض يدركك المقيل 
**

 وعليه فالمعنى : بأي الأرض يدركك الثواب والإقامة بسبب الموت أو غيره من الأسباب ، وصيغة التفضيل في قوله هنا : خير مستقرا وأحسن مقيلا  تكلمنا على مثلها قريبا في الكلام على قوله تعالى : قل أذلك خير أم جنة الخلد  الآية [ 25 \ 15 ] .
قوله تعالى : ويوم تشقق السماء بالغمام ونزل الملائكة تنزيلا    . ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أن السماء تتشقق يوم القيامة بالغمام ، وأن الملائكة تنزل تنزيلا . وقال القرطبي      : تتشقق السماء بالغمام أي عن الغمام . قال : والباء وعن يتعاقبان كقولك  :  رميت بالقوس ، وعن القوس انتهى . ويستأنس لمعنى عن بقوله تعالى : يوم تشقق الأرض عنهم سراعا  الآية [ 50 \ 44 ] . 

 وهذه الأمور الثلاثة المذكورة في هذه الآية الكريمة من تشقق السماء يوم   القيامة ووجود الغمام ، وتنزيل الملائكة كلها جاءت موضحة في غير هذا الموضع   . 

 أما تشقق السماء يوم القيامة فقد بينه جل وعلا في آيات كثيرة من كتابه كقوله تعالى : فإذا انشقت السماء فكانت وردة كالدهان    [ 55 \ 37 ] وقوله تعالى : فيومئذ وقعت الواقعة  وانشقت السماء فهي يومئذ واهية    [ 69 \ 15 - 16 ] وقوله :   [ ص: 44 ] إذا السماء انشقت  الآية [ 84 \ 1 ] وقوله تعالى : فإذا النجوم طمست  وإذا السماء فرجت  الآية [ 77 \ 8 - 9 ] فقوله : فرجت : أي شقت ، فكان فيها فروج أي شقوق كقوله ، إذا السماء انفطرت    [ 82 \ 1 ] وقوله تعالى : وفتحت السماء فكانت أبوابا    [ 78 \ 19 ] وأما الغمام ونزول الملائكة ، فقد ذكرهما معا في قوله تعالى : هل ينظرون إلا أن يأتيهم الله في ظلل من الغمام والملائكة  الآية [ 2 \ 210 ] . وقد ذكر جل وعلا نزول الملائكة في آيات أخرى كقوله : وجاء ربك والملك صفا صفا    [ 89 \ 22 ] وقوله تعالى : هل ينظرون إلا أن تأتيهم الملائكة أو يأتي ربك  الآية [ 6 \ 158 ] وقوله تعالى : ما ننزل الملائكة إلا بالحق وما كانوا إذا منظرين    [ 115 \ 8 ] . 

 قال  الزمخشري    : والمعنى : أن السماء تنفتح بغمام يخرج منها ، وفي الغمام الملائكة ينزلون ، وفي أيديهم صحف أعمال العباد . انتهى منه . 

 وقرأ هذا الحرف نافع  وابن كثير  وابن عامر    : ( تشقق ) بتشديد الشين ، والباقون بتخفيفها بحذف إحدى التاءين ، وقرأ ابن كثير      : ( وننزل الملائكة ) بنونين الأولى مضمومة ، والثانية ساكنة مع تخفيف   الزاي ، وضم اللام ، مضارع أنزل ، والملائكة بالنصب مفعول به ، والباقون   بنون واحدة وكسر الزاي المشددة ماضيا مبنيا للمفعول ، والملائكة مرفوعا   نائب فاعل نزل ، والأظهر أن يوم منصوب بـ اذكر مقدرا ، كما قاله القرطبي  ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : الملك يومئذ الحق للرحمن وكان يوما على الكافرين عسيرا    . ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن الملك الحق يوم القيامة له جل وعلا دون غيره ، وأن يوم القيامة كان عسيرا على الكافرين . 

 وهذان الأمران المذكوران في هذه الآية الكريمة جاءا موضحين في آيات من   كتاب الله ، أما كون الملك له يوم القيامة ، فقد ذكره تعالى في آيات من   كتابه كقوله جل وعلا : مالك يوم الدين    [ 1 \ 4 ] وقوله : لمن الملك اليوم لله الواحد القهار    [ 40 \ 16 ] وقوله تعالى : وله الملك يوم ينفخ في الصور  الآية [ 6 \ 73 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 [ ص: 45 ] وأما كون يوم القيامة عسيرا على الكافرين ، فقد قدمنا الآيات الدالة عليه قريبا في الكلام على قوله تعالى : أصحاب الجنة يومئذ خير مستقرا  الآية . 
قوله تعالى : ويوم يعض الظالم على يديه يقول يا ليتني اتخذت مع الرسول سبيلا  ياويلتى ليتني لم أتخذ فلانا خليلا  لقد أضلني عن الذكر بعد إذ جاءني وكان الشيطان للإنسان خذولا    . من المشهور عند علماء التفسير أن الظالم الذي نزلت فيه هذه الآية ، هو عقبة بن أبي معيط  ، وأن فلانا الذي أضله عن الذكر أمية بن خلف  ، أو أخوه أبي بن خلف  ، وذكر بعضهم أن في قراءة بعض الصحابة . ليتني لم أتخذ أبيا  خليلا   ، وهو على تقدير ثبوته من قبيل التفسير ، لا القراءة ، وعلى كل حال   فالعبرة بعموم الألفاظ ، لا بخصوص الأسباب ، فكل ظالم أطاع خليله في الكفر ،   حتى مات على ذلك يجري له مثل ما جرى لابن أبي معيط    . 

 وما ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآيات الكريمة جاء موضحا في غيرها . فقوله : ويوم يعض الظالم على يديه    كناية عن شدة الندم والحسرة ، لأن النادم ندما شديدا ، يعض على يديه ،   وندم الكافر يوم القيامة وحسرته الذي دلت عليه هذه الآية ، جاء موضحا في   آيات أخر ، كقوله تعالى في سورة يونس    : وأسروا الندامة لما رأوا العذاب وقضي بينهم بالقسط  الآية [ 10 \ 54 ] وقوله تعالى في سورة سبأ : وأسروا الندامة لما رأوا العذاب وجعلنا الأغلال في أعناق الذين كفروا  الآية [ 34 \ 33 ] وقوله تعالى : قالوا ياحسرتنا على ما فرطنا فيها  الآية [ 6 \ 31 ] . والحسرة أشد الندامة وقوله تعالى : كذلك يريهم الله أعمالهم حسرات عليهم وما هم بخارجين من النار      [ 2 \ 167 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وما ذكره هنا من أن الكافر يتمنى   أن يكون آمن بالرسول في دار الدنيا ، واتخذ معه سبيلا : أي طريقا إلى  الجنة  في قوله هنا : يقول ياليتني اتخذت مع الرسول سبيلا  جاء موضحا في آيات أخر كقوله تعالى : يوم تقلب وجوههم في النار يقولون ياليتنا أطعنا الله وأطعنا الرسول    [ 33 \ 66 ] وقوله تعالى : يقول ياليتني قدمت لحياتي    [ 89 \ 24 ] وقوله تعالى : ربما يود الذين كفروا لو كانوا مسلمين    [ 15 \ 2 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 [ ص: 46 ] والسبيل  التي يتمنى الكافر أن  يتخذها مع الرسول المذكورة في هذه الآية ، ذكرت أيضا  في آيات أخر كقوله  تعالى في هذه السورة الكريمة سورة الفرقان : قل ما أسألكم عليه من أجر إلا من شاء أن يتخذ إلى ربه سبيلا    [ 25 \ 57 ] وقوله تعالى : إن هذه تذكرة فمن شاء اتخذ إلى ربه سبيلا    [ 76 \ 29 و 33 \ 19 ] في المزمل والإنسان ، ويقرب من معناه المآب المذكور في قوله تعالى : ذلك اليوم الحق فمن شاء اتخذ إلى ربه مآبا      [ 78 \ 39 ] وما ذكره هنا من أن الكافر ينادي بالويل ، ويتمنى أنه لم   يتخذ من أضله خليلا ، ذكره في غير هذا الموضع ، أما دعاء الكفار بالويل :   فقد تقدم في قوله تعالى : وإذا ألقوا منها مكانا ضيقا مقرنين دعوا هنالك ثبورا لا تدعوا اليوم ثبورا واحدا وادعوا ثبورا كثيرا    [ 25 \ 13 - 14 ] وأما تمنيهم لعدم طاعة من أضلهم ، فقد ذكره أيضا في غير هذا الموضع كقوله تعالى : وقال الذين اتبعوا لو أن لنا كرة فنتبرأ منهم كما تبرءوا منا    [ 2 \ 176 ] فلفظة لو في قوله لو أن لنا كرة  للتمني ، ولذلك نصب الفعل المضارع بعد الفاء في قوله فنتبرأ منهم    الآية . وهو دليل واضح على ندمهم على موالاتهم ، وطاعتهم في الدنيا ، وما   ذكره جل وعلا هنا من أن أخلاء الضلال من شياطين الإنس والجن ، يضلون   أخلاءهم عن الذكر بعد إذ جاءهم ذكره في غير هذا الموضع كقوله تعالى : وإخوانهم يمدونهم في الغي ثم لا يقصرون    [ 7 \ 202 ] وقوله تعالى : وقيضنا لهم قرناء فزينوا لهم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم  الآية [ 41 \ 25 ] وقوله تعالى : : ويوم يحشرهم جميعا يامعشر الجن قد استكثرتم من الإنس  الآية [ 6 \ 128 ] ; وقوله تعالى : وقالوا ربنا إنا أطعنا سادتنا وكبراءنا فأضلونا السبيل    [ 33 \ 67 ] وقوله تعالى : حتى إذا اداركوا فيها جميعا قالت أخراهم لأولاهم ربنا هؤلاء أضلونا فآتهم عذابا ضعفا من النار    [ 7 \ 38 ] وقوله تعالى : ولو ترى إذ الظالمون موقوفون عند ربهم يرجع بعضهم إلى بعض القول يقول الذين استضعفوا للذين استكبروا لولا أنتم لكنا مؤمنين  الآية [ 34 \ 31 ] . إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، وقوله تعالى هنا : وكان الشيطان للإنسان خذولا    الأظهر أنه من كلام الله ، وليس من كلام الكافر النادم يوم القيامة ،   والخذول صيغة مبالغة ، والعرب تقول : خذله إذا ترك نصره مع كونه يترقب   النصر منه ، ومنه قوله تعالى : وإن يخذلكم فمن ذا الذي ينصركم من بعده    [ 3 \ 160 ] وقول الشاعر :   [ ص: 47 ] 
**إن المرء ميتا بانقضاء حياته ولكن بأن يبغى عليه فيخذلا* *

 وقول الآخر : 
**إن الألى وصفوا قومي لهم فبهم     هذا اعتصم تلق من عاداك مخذولا 
**

 ومن الآيات الدالة على أن الشيطان يخذل الإنسان قوله تعالى : وقال   الشيطان لما قضي الأمر إن الله وعدكم وعد الحق ووعدتكم فأخلفتكم وما كان   لي عليكم من سلطان إلا أن دعوتكم فاستجبتم لي فلا تلوموني ولوموا أنفسكم  ما  أنا بمصرخكم وما أنتم بمصرخي إني كفرت بما أشركتموني من قبل    [ 14 \ 22 ] وقوله تعالى : وإذ   زين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم وقال لا غالب لكم اليوم من الناس وإني جار لكم   فلما تراءت الفئتان نكص على عقبيه وقال إني بريء منكم إني أرى ما لا ترون  الآية [ 8 \ 48 ] . وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية : لقد أضلني عن الذكر  الأظهر أن الذكر القرآن ، وقوله : لم أتخذ فلانا  العرب تطلق لفظة فلان كناية عن العلم : أي لم أتخذ أبيا  أو أمية  خليلا ، ويكنون عن علم الأنثى بفلانة ، ومنه قول عروة بن حزام العذري    : 
**ألا قاتل الله الوشاة وقولهم     فلانة أضحت خلة لفلان 
**

 وقوله : يعض الظالم  من عضض بكسر العين في الماضي ، يعض بفتحها في المضارع على القياس ، ومنه قول الحارث بن وعلة الدهلي    : 
**الآن لما ابيض مسربتي     وعضضت من نابي على جذم 
**

 فإن الرواية المشهورة في البيت عضضت بكسر الضاد الأولى وفيها لغة بفتح   العين في الماضي ، والكسر أشهر ، وعض تتعدى بعلى كما في الآية وبيت الحارث بن وعلة  المذكورين ، وربما عديت بالباء ومنه قول ابن أبي ربيعة    : 
**فقالت وعضت بالبنان فضحتني     وأنت امرؤ ميسور أمرك أعسر 
**

 وهذه الآية الكريمة تدل على أن قرين السوء قد يدخل قرينه النار ، والتحذير   من قرين السوء مشهور معروف ، وقد بين جل وعلا في سورة الصافات أن رجلا من   أهل الجنة أقسم بالله أن قرينه كاد يرديه أي يهلكه بعذاب النار ، ولكن  لطف  الله به فتداركه برحمته وإنعامه فهداه وأنقذه من النار ، وذلك في قوله   تعالى : قال قائل منهم إنى كان لي   [ ص: 48 ] قرين  يقول أئنك لمن المصدقين  إلى قوله تعالى : فاطلع فرآه في سواء الجحيم  قال تالله إن كدت لتردين  ولولا نعمة ربي لكنت من المحضرين    [ 37 \ 51 - 57 ] .
قوله تعالى : وقال الرسول يا رب إن قومي اتخذوا هذا القرآن مهجورا    . 

 معنى هذه الآية الكريمة ظاهر ، وهو أن نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شكا إلى ربه هجر قومه ، وهم كفارقريش  لهذا   القرآن العظيم ، أي : تركهم لتصديقه والعمل به ، وهذه شكوى عظيمة ، وفيها   أعظم تخويف لمن هجر هذا القرآن العظيم ، فلم يعمل بما فيه من الحلال   والحرام والآداب والمكارم ، ولم يعتقد ما فيه من العقائد ، ويعتبر بما فيه   من الزواجر والقصص والأمثال . 

 واعلم أن السبكي  قال :  إنه استنبط من هذه  الآية الكريمة من سورة " الفرقان " مسألة أصولية ، وهي  أن الكف عن الفعل  فعل . والمراد بالكف الترك ، قال في طبقاته : لقد وقفت  على ثلاثة أدلة تدل  على أن الكف فعل لم أر أحدا عثر عليها . 

 أحدها : قوله تعالى : وقال الرسول يارب إن قومي اتخذوا هذا القرآن مهجورا    ، فإن الأخذ : التناول ، والمهجور : المتروك ، فصار المعنى تناولوه  متروكا  ، أي : فعلوا تركه ، انتهى محل الغرض منه بواسطة نقل صاحب " نشر  البنود ،  شرح مراقي السعود " ، في الكلام على قوله : 
**فكفنا بالنهي مطلوب النبي* *

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : استنباط السبكي  من   هذه الآية أن الكف فعل وتفسيره لها بما يدل على ذلك ، لم يظهر لي كل   الظهور ، ولكن هذا المعنى الذي زعم أن هذه الآية الكريمة دلت عليه ، وهو   كون الكف فعلا دلت عليه آيتان كريمتان من سورة " المائدة " ، دلالة واضحة   لا لبس فيها ، ولا نزاع . فعلى تقدير صحة ما فهمه السبكي  من آية " الفرقان " هذه ، فإنه قد بينته بإيضاح الآيتان المذكورتان من سورة " المائدة " . أما الأولى منهما ، فهي قوله تعالى : لولا ينهاهم الربانيون والأحبار عن قولهم الإثم وأكلهم السحت لبئس ما كانوا يصنعون    [ 5 \ 63 ] فترك الربانيين والأحبار نهيهم عن قول الإثم وأكل السحت سماه الله جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة صنعا في قوله : لبئس ما كانوا يصنعون  ، أي : وهو تركهم النهي المذكور ، والصنع أخص من مطلق الفعل ، فصراحة   [ ص: 49 ] دلالة هذه الآية الكريمة على أن الترك فعل في غاية الوضوح كما ترى . 

 وأما الآية الثانية ، فهي قوله تعالى : كانوا لا يتناهون عن منكر فعلوه لبئس ما كانوا يفعلون      [ 5 \ 79 ] فقد سمى جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة تركهم التناهي عن   المنكر فعلا ، وأنشأ له الذم بلفظة بئس التي هي فعل جامد لإنشاء الذم في   قوله : لبئس ما كانوا يفعلون    [ 5 \ 97 ] أي : وهو تركهم التناهي ، عن كل منكر فعلوه ، وصراحة دلالة هذه الآية أيضا على ما ذكر واضحة ، كما ترى . 

 وقد دلت أحاديث نبوية على ذلك ; كقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده " ،   فقد سمى - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذا الحديث ترك أذى المسلمين إسلاما ،   ومما يدل من كلام العرب على أن الترك فعل قول بعض الصحابة في وقت بنائه -   صلى الله عليه وسلم - لمسجده بالمدينة    : 
**لئن قعدنا والنبي يعمل     لذاك منا العمل المضلل 
**

 فسمى قعودهم عن العمل ، وتركهم له عملا مضللا ، وقد أشار صاحب " مراقي   السعود " ، إلى أن الكف فعل على المذهب ، أي : وهو الحق . وبين فروعا مبنية   على ذلك نظمها الشيخ الزقاق  في  نظمه  المسمى بالمنهج المنتخب ، وأورد أبيات الزقاق في ذلك ، وقال :  وجلبتها هنا  على سبيل التضمين ، وهذا النوع يسمى استعانة ، وهو تضمين بيت  فأكثر بقوله  : 
**فكفنا بالنهي مطلوب النبي     والكف فعل في صحيح المذهب 
له فروع ذكرت في المنهج     وسردها من بعد ذا البيت يجي 
من شرب أو خيط ذكاة فضل ما     وعمد رسم شهادة وما 
عطل ناظر وذو الرهن كذا     مفرط في العلف فادر المأخذا 
وكالتي ردت بعيب وعدم     وليها وشبهها مما علم 
**

 فالأبيات الثلاثة الأخيرة من نظم الشيخ الزقاق  المسمى بالمنهج المنتخب ، وفيها بعض الفروع المبنية على الخلاف في الكف ، هل هو فعل ، وهو الحق أو لا ؟ وقول الزقاق  في الأول من أبياته من شرب متعلق بقوله قبله : 
**وهل كمن فعل تارك كمن     له بنفع قدرة لكن كمن 
**

 من شرب . . إلخ . 

 [ ص: 50 ] فقوله : من شرب بيان للنفع الكامن في قوله : 
**له بنفع قدرة لكن كمن* *،   أي : لكنه ترك النفع مع قدرته عليه ، فتركه له كفعله لما حصل بسبب تركه  من  الضرر على القول بأن الترك فعل ، ومراده بقوله : من شرب أن من عنده فضل   شراب ، وترك إعطاءه لمضطر حتى مات عطشا ، فعلى أن الترك فعل يضمن ديته ،   وعلى أنه ليس بفعل ، فلا ضمان عليه ، وفضل الطعام كفضل الشراب في ذلك ،   وقوله : أو خيط يعني أن من منع خيطا عنده ممن شق بطنه ، أو كانت به جائفة ،   حتى مات ضمن الدية على القول بأن الترك فعل ، وعلى عكسه فلا ضمان ، وقوله  :  ذكاة ، يعني : أن من مر بصيد لم ينفذ مقتله وأمكنته تذكيته فلم يذكه  حتى  مات ، هل يضمنه أو لا ؟ على الخلاف المذكور . 

 وقوله : فضل ما ، يعني : أن من عنده ماء فيه فضل عن سقي زرعه ولجاره زرع   ولا ماء له إذا منع منه الماء حتى هلك زرعه ، هل يضمنه أو لا ؟ على الخلاف   المذكور ، وقوله : وعمد ، يعني : أنه إذا كانت عنده عمد جمع عمود ، فمنعها   من جار له جدار يخاف سقوطه حتى سقط ، هل يضمن أو لا ؟ وقوله : رسم شهادة ،   يعني : أن من منع وثيقة فيها الشهادة بحق حتى ضاع الحق ، هل يضمنه أو لا ؟   وقوله : وما عطل ناظر ، يعني : أن الناظر على مال اليتيم مثلا إذا عطل  دوره  فلم يكرها ، حتى فات الانتفاع بكرائها زمنا أو ترك الأرض حتى تبورت  هل  يضمن أو لا ؟ وقوله : وذو الرهن : يعني إذا عطل المرتهن كراء الرهن ،  حتى  فات الانتفاع به زمنا ، وكان كراؤه له أهمية ، هل يضمن أو لا ؟ وقوله :  كذا  مفرط في العلف : يعني أن من ترك دابة عند أحد ومعها علفها ، وقال له :  قدم  لها العلف ، فترك تقديمه لها حتى ماتت ، هل يضمن أو لا ؟ والعلف في  البيت  بسكون الثاني ، وهو تقديم العلف بفتح الثاني . 

 وقوله : 
**وكالتي ردت بعيب وعدم* *وليها   : يعني أن الولي القريب إذا زوج وليته ، وفيها عيب يوجب رد النكاح وسكتت   الزوجة ، ولم تبين عيب نفسها وفلس الولي هل يرجع الزوج على الزوجة بالصداق   أو لا ؟ فهذه الفروع وما شابهها مبنية على الخلاف في الكف هل هو فعل أو  لا ؟  والصحيح أن الكف فعل ، كما دل عليه الكتاب والسنة واللغة ; كما تقدم   إيضاحه . وعليه : فالصحيح لزوم الضمان ، فيما ذكر . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (419)
**سُورَةُ الْفُرْقَانِ .* 
*صـ 51 إلى صـ 58**
*

*
قوله تعالى : وكذلك جعلنا لكل نبي عدوا من المجرمين وكفى بربك هاديا ونصيرا    . 

 لما شكا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى ربه في قوله : وقال الرسول يا رب إن قومي اتخذوا هذا   [ ص: 51 ] القرآن مهجورا  ، أنزل الله قوله تعالى : وكذلك جعلنا لكل نبي عدوا    الآية [ 25 \ 31 ] تسلية له - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، أي : كما جعلنا   الكفار أعداء لك يكذبونك ، ويتخذون القرآن الذي أنزل إليك مهجورا ، كذلك   الجعل : جعلنا لكل نبي عدوا  ، أي : جعلنا لك أعداء ، كما جعلنا لكل نبي عدوا . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وكذلك جعلنا لكل نبي عدوا  الآية ، قد قدمنا إيضاحه في " الأنعام " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وكذلك جعلنا لكل نبي عدوا شياطين الإنس  الآية [ 6 \ 112 ] وقوله تعالى : وكفى بربك هاديا ونصيرا  ، قد قدمنا الكلام مستوفى على كفى اللازمة والمتعدية بشواهده العربية في سورة " الإسراء " ، في الكلام على قوله : كفى بنفسك اليوم عليك حسيبا    [ 17 \ 41 ] وقوله : وكفى بربك هاديا  ، جاء معناه موضحا في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله : من يهد الله فهو المهتدي    [ 17 \ 97 ] وقوله تعالى : قل إن هدى الله هو الهدى    [ 6 \ 71 ] وقوله : ونصيرا  ، أي : وكفى بربك نصيرا ، جاء معناه أيضا في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى : إن ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم وإن يخذلكم فمن ذا الذي ينصركم من بعده    [ 3 \ 160 ] .
قوله تعالى : كذلك لنثبت به فؤادك ورتلناه ترتيلا    . 

 تقدمت الآيات التي بمعناه في آخر سورة " الإسراء " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وقرآنا فرقناه لتقرأه على الناس على مكث  الآية [ 17 \ 106 ] وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : كذلك لنثبت به فؤادك  ، أي : كذلك الإنزال مفرقا بحسب الوقائع أنزلناه لا جملة كما اقترحوا ، وقوله : لنثبت به فؤادك  ، أي : أنزلناه مفرقا ، لنثبت فؤادك بإنزاله مفرقا . 
قال بعضهم : معناه لنقوي بتفريقه فؤادك على حفظه ; لأن حفظه شيئا فشيئا أسهل من حفظه مرة واحدة ، ولو نزل جملة واحدة . 
وقال بعضهم : ومما يؤكد ذلك أنه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه أمي لا يقرأ ولا يكتب .
قوله تعالى : الذين يحشرون على وجوههم إلى جهنم أولئك شر مكانا وأضل سبيلا    . 

 [ ص: 52 ] ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الكفار يحشرون على وجوههم إلى جهنم يوم القيامة ، وأنهم شر مكانا وأضل سبيلا . وبين في مواضع أخر أنهم تكب وجوههم في النار ويسحبون على وجوههم فيها ; كقوله تعالى : ومن جاء بالسيئة فكبت وجوههم في النار    [ 27 \ 90 ] وقوله تعالى : يوم تقلب وجوههم في النار  الآية [ 33 \ 66 ] وقوله تعالى : يوم يسحبون في النار على وجوههم ذوقوا مس سقر    [ 54 \ 48 ] وبين جل وعلا في سورة " بني إسرائيل      " أنهم يحشرون على وجوههم ، وزاد مع ذلك أنهم يحشرون عميا وبكما وصما ،   وذكر في سورة " طه " ، أن الكافر يحشر أعمى ، قال في سورة " بني إسرائيل    " : ونحشرهم يوم القيامة على وجوههم عميا وبكما وصما مأواهم جهنم كلما خبت زدناهم سعيرا    [ 17 \ 97 ] وقال في سورة " طه " : ومن أعرض عن ذكري فإن له معيشة ضنكا ونحشره يوم القيامة أعمى  قال رب لم حشرتني أعمى وقد كنت بصيرا  قال كذلك أتتك آياتنا فنسيتها  الآية [ 20 \ 124 - 126 ] . 

 وقد بينا وجه الجمع في آية " بني إسرائيل    " ، وآية " طه " المذكورتين مع الآيات الدالة على أن الكفار يوم القيامة يبصرون ويتكلمون ويسمعون ; كقوله تعالى : أسمع بهم وأبصر يوم يأتوننا    [ 19 \ 38 ] وقوله تعالى : ربنا أبصرنا وسمعنا فارجعنا نعمل صالحا إنا موقنون    [ 32 \ 12 ] وقوله تعالى : ورأى المجرمون النار فظنوا أنهم مواقعوها    [ 18 \ 53 ] في سورة " طه " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ونحشره يوم القيامة أعمى  ، وكذلك بينا أوجه الجمع بين الآيات المذكورة في كتابنا " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " ، في الكلام على آية " بني إسرائيل    " المذكورة . 

 وصيغة التفضيل في قوله : أولئك شر مكانا وأضل سبيلا  ، قد قدمنا الكلام في مثلها في الكلام على قوله : أذلك خير أم جنة الخلد التي وعد المتقون    [ 25 \ 15 ] والمكان محل الكينونة . والظاهر أنه يكون حسيا ومعنويا . فالحسي ظاهر ، والمعنوي ; كقوله تعالى : قالوا إن يسرق فقد سرق أخ له من قبل فأسرها يوسف في نفسه ولم يبدها لهم قال أنتم شر مكانا  الآية [ 12 \ 77 ] والسبيل الطريق وتذكر وتؤنث كما تقدم ، ومن تذكير السبيل قوله تعالى : وإن يروا سبيل الرشد لا يتخذوه سبيلا وإن يروا سبيل الغي يتخذوه سبيلا    [ 7 \ 146 ] ومن تأنيثها قوله تعالى : قل هذه سبيلي أدعو إلى الله على بصيرة  الآية [ 12 \ 108 ] . 
[ ص: 53 ] قوله تعالى : ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب وجعلنا معه أخاه هارون وزيرا  فقلنا اذهبا إلى القوم الذين كذبوا بآياتنا فدمرناهم تدميرا    . قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " مريم    " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وناديناه من جانب الطور الأيمن وقربناه نجيا    [ 19 \ 52 ] .
قوله تعالى : وقوم نوح لما كذبوا الرسل أغرقناهم وجعلناهم للناس آية    . قد قدمنا بعض الآيات الدالة على كيفية إغراقهم في سورة " الأعراف " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وأغرقنا الذين كذبوا بآياتنا    [ 7 \ 64 ] .
قوله تعالى : وعادا وثمود وأصحاب الرس وقرونا بين ذلك كثيرا    . الأظهر عندي أن قوله : وعادا وثمود معطوف على قوله : وقوم نوح   ، وأن قوم نوح   مفعول به لأغرقنا محذوفة دل عليها قوله بعده : أغرقناهم وجعلناهم للناس آية  ، على حد قوله في " الخلاصة " : 
**فالسابق انصبه بفعل أضمرا حتما موافق لما قد ذكرا* 
*

 أي : أهلكنا قوم نوح  بالغرق ، وأهلكنا عادا  وثمود  وأصحاب الرس  ، وقرونا بين ذلك كثيرا ، أي : وأهلكنا قرونا كثيرة بين ذلك المذكور من قوم نوح   ، وعاد  وثمود    . 

 والأظهر أن القرون الكثير المذكور بعد قوم نوح   ، وعاد  ، وثمود  ، وقبل أصحاب الرس  وقد دلت آية من سورة " إبراهيم    " على أن بعد عاد  ، وثمود  ، خلقا كفروا وكذبوا الرسل ، وأنهم لا يعلمهم إلا الله جل وعلا . 

 وتصريحه بأنهم بعد عاد  وثمود  يوضح ما ذكرنا ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : ألم   يأتكم نبأ الذين من قبلكم قوم نوح وعاد وثمود والذين من بعدهم لا يعلمهم   إلا الله جاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات فردوا أيديهم في أفواههم وقالوا إنا كفرنا   بما أرسلتم به وإنا لفي شك مما تدعوننا إليه مريب    [ 14 \ 9 ] . 

 وقد قدمنا كلام أهل العلم في معنى قوله : فردوا أيديهم في أفواههم  ، والإشارة في قوله : بين ذلك ، راجعة إلى عاد  وثمود  وأصحاب الرس  ، أي : بين ذلك المذكور   [ ص: 54 ] ورجوع الإشارة ، أو الضمير بالإفراد مع رجوعهما إلى متعدد باعتبار المذكور أسلوب عربي معروف ، ومنه في الإشارة قوله تعالى : قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا فارض ولا بكر عوان بين ذلك    [ 2 \ 68 ] أي : ذلك المذكور من الفارض والبكر ، وقوله تعالى : وكان بين ذلك قواما    [ 25 \ 67 ] أي : بين ذلك المذكور من الإسراف والقتر ، وقول عبد الله بن الزبعرى السهمي    : 
**إن للخير وللشر مدى     وكلا ذلك وجه وقبل 
**

 أي : وكلا ذلك المذكور من الخير والشر ، ومنه في الضمير قول رؤبة    : 
**فيها خطوط من سواد وبلق     كأنه في الجلد توليع البهق 
**

 أي : كأنه ، أي : ما ذكر من خطوط السواد والبلق ، وقد قدمنا هذا البيت . 

 أما عاد  وثمود  فقد جاءت قصة كل منهما مفصلة في آيات متعددة . وأما أصحاب الرس  فلم يأت في القرآن تفصيل قصتهم ولا اسم نبيهم ، وللمفسرين فيهم أقوال كثيرة تركناها لأنها لا دليل على شيء منها . 

 والرس في لغة العرب : البئر التي ليست بمطوية ، وقال الجوهري  في " صحاحه " : إنها البئر المطوية بالحجارة ، ومن إطلاقها على البئر قول الشاعر : 
**وهم سائرون إلى أرضهم     فيا ليتهم يحفرون الرساسا 
**

 وقول  النابغة الجعدي    : 
**سبقت إلى فرط ناهل     تنابلة يحفرون الرساسا 
**

 والرساس في البيتين جمع رس ، وهي البئر ، والرس واد في قول زهير  في معلقته : 
**بكرن بكورا واستحرن بسحرة     فهن لوادي الرس كاليد للفم 
**وقوله في هذه الآية : وقرونا بين ذلك كثيرا  ، جمع قرن ، وهو هنا الجيل من الناس الذي اقترنوا في الوجود في زمان من الأزمنة .
قوله تعالى وكلا ضربنا له الأمثال وكلا تبرنا تتبيرا    . ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أن كلا من الماضين المهلكين من قوم نوح   ،   [ ص: 55 ] وعاد  ، وثمود  ، وأصحاب الرس  ،   والقرون الكثيرة بين ذلك : أنه ضرب لكل منهم الأمثال ليبين لهم الحق بضرب   المثل ; لأنه يصير به المعقول كالمحسوس ، وأنه جل وعلا تبر كلا منهم  تتبيرا  ، أي : أهلكهم جميعا إهلاكا مستأصلا ، والتتبير : الإهلاك والتكسير  ، ومنه  قوله تعالى : وليتبروا ما علوا تتبيرا    [ 17 \ 7 ] وقوله تعالى : إن هؤلاء متبر ما هم فيه    [ 7 \ 139 ] أي : باطل ، وقوله تعالى : ولا تزد الظالمين إلا تبارا      [ 71 \ 28 ] أي : هلاكا ، وهذان الأمران المذكوران في هذه الآية  الكريمة  ، وهما أنه جل وعلا ضرب لكل منهم الأمثال ، وأنه تبرهم كلهم  تتبيرا جاءا  مذكورين في غير هذا الموضع . 

 أما ضربه الأمثال للكفار ، فقد ذكره جل وعلا في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله تعالى في سورة " إبراهيم    " : أولم تكونوا أقسمتم من قبل ما لكم من زوال  وسكنتم في مساكن الذين ظلموا أنفسهم وتبين لكم كيف فعلنا بهم وضربنا لكم الأمثال    [ 14 \ 44 - 45 ] . وأما تتبيره جميع الأمم لتكذيبها رسلها ، فقد جاء موضحا في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى في سورة " الأعراف " : وما أرسلنا في قرية من نبي إلا أخذنا أهلها بالبأساء والضراء لعلهم يضرعون  ثم بدلنا مكان السيئة الحسنة حتى عفوا وقالوا قد مس آباءنا الضراء والسراء فأخذناهم بغتة وهم لا يشعرون    [ 7 \ 94 - 95 ] وقوله تعالى في سورة " سبأ " : وما أرسلنا في قرية من نذير إلا قال مترفوها إنا بما أرسلتم به كافرون    [ 34 \ 34 ] وقوله في " الزخرف " : وكذلك ما أرسلنا من قبلك في قرية من نذير إلا قال مترفوها إنا وجدنا آباءنا على أمة وإنا على آثارهم مقتدون    [ 43 \ 23 ] وقوله تعالى : ثم أرسلنا رسلنا تترى كل ما جاء أمة رسولها كذبوه فأتبعنا بعضهم بعضا وجعلناهم أحاديث    الآية [ 23 \ 44 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الدالة على أن جميع الأمم كذبوا   رسلهم ، وأن الله أهلكهم بسبب ذلك ، وقد بين جل وعلا في آية أخرى أن هذا   العموم لم يخرج منه إلا قوم يونس دون غيرهم ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : فلولا كانت قرية آمنت فنفعها إيمانها إلا قوم يونس لما آمنوا كشفنا عنهم عذاب الخزي في الحياة الدنيا ومتعناهم إلى حين    [ 10 \ 98 ] . 

 ويدل على ذلك أيضا قوله تعالى : وأرسلناه إلى مائة ألف أو يزيدون  فآمنوا فمتعناهم إلى حين    [ 37 \ 148 ] وما ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة من أنه ضرب الأمثال لكل منهم ، لم يبين فيه هنا هل ضرب الأمثال أيضا لهذه الأمة الكريمة التي هي آخر الأمم في هذا القرآن ، كما ضربها لغيرهم من الأمم ، ولكنه تعالى بين في آيات كثيرة أنه   [ ص:  56 ] ضرب  لهذه الأمة الأمثال في هذا القرآن العظيم ، ليتفكروا بسببها ،  وبين أنها  لا يعقلها إلا أهل العلم ، وأن الله يهدي بها قوما ، ويضل بها  آخرين . 

 وهذه الآيات الدالة على ذلك كله ، فمنها قوله تعالى : إن   الله لا يستحيي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا  فيعلمون  أنه الحق من ربهم وأما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا  مثلا يضل  به كثيرا ويهدي به كثيرا وما يضل به إلا الفاسقين   [ 2 \ 26 ] وقوله تعالى : ولقد ضربنا للناس في هذا القرآن من كل مثل لعلهم يتذكرون    [ 39 \ 27 ] وقوله تعالى : وتلك الأمثال نضربها للناس لعلهم يتفكرون    [ 59 \ 21 ] وقوله تعالى : وتلك الأمثال نضربها للناس وما يعقلها إلا العالمون    [ 29 \ 43 ] وقوله تعالى : ياأيها الناس ضرب مثل فاستمعوا له  الآية [ 22 \ 73 ] والآيات الدالة على ذلك كثيرة معلومة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : ولقد أتوا على القرية التي أمطرت مطر السوء أفلم يكونوا يرونها بل كانوا لا يرجون نشورا    . 

 أقسم جل وعلا في هذه الآية ، أن الكفار الذين كذبوا نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قد أتوا على القرية التي أمطرت مطر السوء ، وهو أن الله أمطر عليها حجارة من سجيل ، وهي سذوم  قرية قوم لوط   ،   وهذان الأمران المذكوران في هذه الآية الكريمة ، وهما أن الله أمطر هذه   القرية مطر السوء الذي هو حجارة السجيل ، وأن الكفار أتوا عليها ، ومروا   بها جاء موضحا في آيات أخرى . 

 أما كون الله أمطر عليها الحجارة المذكورة ، فقد ذكره جل وعلا في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى : فجعلنا عاليها سافلها وأمطرنا عليهم حجارة من سجيل    [ 15 \ 74 ] وبين في سورة " الذاريات " ، أن السجيل المذكور نوع من الطين ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : إنا أرسلنا إلى قوم مجرمين  لنرسل عليهم حجارة من طين    [ 51 \ 32 - 33 ] ولا شك أن هذا الطين وقعه أليم ، شديد مهلك ; وكقوله تعالى : وأمطرنا عليهم مطرا فساء مطر المنذرين    [ 26 \ 173 ] وقوله تعالى : لعمرك إنهم لفي سكرتهم يعمهون  فأخذتهم الصيحة مشرقين  فجعلنا عاليها سافلها وأمطرنا عليهم حجارة من سجيل  الآية [ 15 \ 72 - 74 ] . 

 [ ص: 57 ] وأما كونهم قد أتوا على تلك القرية المذكورة ، فقد جاء موضحا أيضا في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله تعالى : وإنكم لتمرون عليهم مصبحين  وبالليل أفلا تعقلون    [ 37 \ 137 - 138 ] والمراد بأنهم مروا على قرية قوم لوط  ، وأن مرورهم عليها ، ورؤيتهم لها خالية من أهلها ليس فيها داع ، ولا مجيب ; لأن الله أهلك أهلها جميعا لكفرهم وتكذيبهم رسوله لوطا  ، فيه أكبر واعظ وأعظم زاجر عن تكذيب نبينا محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، لئلا ينزل بالذين كذبوه مثل ما نزل بقوم لوط  من العذاب والهلاك ، وبذا وبخهم على عدم الاعتبار بما أنزل بها من العذاب ; كقوله في آية " الصافات " المذكورة : أفلا تعقلون ، وكقوله تعالى في آية " الفرقان " هذه : أفلم يكونوا يرونها بل كانوا لا يرجون نشورا  ، فقوله : أفلم يكونوا يرونها    توبيخ لهم على عدم الاعتبار ; كقوله في الآية الأخرى : أفلا تعقلون ،   ومعلوم أنهم يمرون عليها مصبحين ، وبالليل وأنهم يرونها ; وكقوله تعالى : وأمطرنا عليهم حجارة من سجيل  إن في ذلك لآيات للمتوسمين  وإنها لبسبيل مقيم    [ 15 \ 74 - 76 ] يعني : أن ديار قوم لوط  بسبيل مقيم ، أي : بطريق مقيم ، يمرون فيه عليها في سفرهم إلى الشام  ، وقوله تعالى : بل كانوا لا يرجون نشورا  ، أي : لا يخافون بعثا ولا جزاء ، أو لا يرجون بعثا وثوابا .
قوله تعالى : وإذا رأوك إن يتخذونك إلا هزوا أهذا الذي بعث الله رسولا  إن كاد ليضلنا عن آلهتنا لولا أن صبرنا عليها    . تقدم إيضاحه في سورة " الأنبياء " في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وإذا رآك الذين كفروا إن يتخذونك إلا هزوا أهذا الذي يذكر آلهتكم وهم بذكر الرحمن هم كافرون    [ 14 \ 36 ] وما قالوه هنا من أنهم صبروا على آلهتهم ، بين في سورة " ص " أن بعضهم أمر به بعضا ، في قوله تعالى : وانطلق الملأ منهم أن امشوا واصبروا على آلهتكم  الآية [ 38 \ 6 ] .
قوله تعالى : أرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه أفأنت تكون عليه وكيلا    . قال ابن كثير    - رحمه الله - في تفسير هذه الآية : أرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه  ، أي : مهما استحسن من شيء ورآه حسنا في هوى نفسه كان دينه ومذهبه ، إلى أن قال : قال  ابن عباس    : كان الرجل في الجاهلية يعبد الحجر الأبيض زمانا ، فإذا رأى غيره أحسن منه عبد الثاني وترك الأول ، اه منه . 

 [ ص: 58 ] وذكر صاحب " الدر المنثور " : أن  ابن أبي حاتم  وابن مردويه  أخرجا عن  ابن عباس  أن عبادة الكافر للحجر الثاني مكان الأول هي سبب نزول هذه الآية ، ثم قال صاحب " الدر المنثور " : وأخرج ابن مردويه  عن  أبي رجاء العطاردي  ،   قال : كانوا في الجاهلية يأكلون الدم بالعلهز ويعبدون الحجر ، فإذا وجدوا   ما هو أحسن منه ، رموا به وعبدوا الآخر ، فإذا فقدوا الآخر أمروا مناديا   فنادى : أيها الناس إن إلهكم قد ضل فالتمسوه ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية : أرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه  ، وأخرج ابن منذر   وابن أبي حاتم  عن  ابن عباس  في قوله : أرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه  ، قال : ذلك الكافر اتخذ دينه بغير هدى من الله ولا برهان . 

وأخرج  ابن أبي شيبة  ، وابن المنذر  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  ، عن الحسن    : أرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه  قال : لا يهوى شيئا إلا تبعه   . 

 وأخرج  عبد بن حميد  ،  وابن أبي حاتم  عن قتادة    : أرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه  ، قال : كلما هوى شيئا ركبه ، وكلما اشتهى شيئا أتاه لا يحجزه عن ذلك ورع ، ولا تقوى . 

 وأخرج  عبد بن حميد  عن الحسن  ،   أنه قيل له : أفي أهل القبلة شرك ؟ قال : نعم ، المنافق مشرك ، إن المشرك   يسجد للشمس والقمر من دون الله ، وإن المنافق عبد هواه ، ثم تلا هذه  الآية :  أرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه أفأنت تكون عليه وكيلا    . 

 وأخرج  الطبراني  عن أبي أمامة  ، قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " ما تحت ظل السماء من إله يعبد من دون الله أعظم عند الله من هوى متبع   " ، انتهى محل الغرض من كلام صاحب " الدر المنثور " . 

 وإيضاح أقوال العلماء المذكورة في هذه الآية أن الواجب الذي يلزم العمل به   ، هو أن يكون جميع أفعال المكلف مطابقة لما أمره به معبوده جل وعلا ،  فإذا  كانت جميع أفعاله تابعة لما يهواه ، فقد صرف جميع ما يستحقه عليه  خالقه من  العبادة والطاعة إلى هواه ، وإذن فكونه اتخذ إلهه هواه في غاية  الوضوح . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (420)
**سُورَةُ الْفُرْقَانِ .* 
*صـ 59 إلى صـ 66**

*
*
 وإذا علمت هذا المعنى الذي دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة ، فاعلم : أن الله جل وعلا بينه في غير هذا الموضع ، في قوله : أفرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه وأضله الله على علم وختم على سمعه وقلبه وجعل على بصره غشاوة فمن يهديه من بعد الله  الآية [ 45 \ 23 ]   [ ص: 59 ] وقوله تعالى : أفمن زين له سوء عمله فرآه حسنا فإن الله يضل من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء  الآية [ 35 \ 8 ] . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أفأنت تكون عليه وكيلا  ، استفهام إنكار فيه معنى النفي . 

 والمعنى : أن من أضله الله فاتخذ إلهه هواه ، لا تكون أنت عليه وكيلا ، أي   : حفيظا تهديه وتصرف عنه الضلال الذي قدره الله عليه ; لأن الهدى بيد  الله  وحده لا بيدك ، والذي عليك إنما هو البلاغ ، وقد بلغت . 

 وهذا المعنى الذي دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة ، جاء موضحا في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى : إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء  الآية [ 28 \ 56 ] وقوله تعالى : إن تحرص على هداهم فإن الله لا يهدي من يضل  الآية [ 16 \ 37 ] وقوله تعالى : أفمن حق عليه كلمة العذاب أفأنت تنقذ من في النار    [ 39 \ 19 ] وقوله تعالى : أفأنت تكره الناس حتى يكونوا مؤمنين  وما كان لنفس أن تؤمن إلا بإذن الله  الآية [ 10 \ 99 - 100 ] وقوله في آية " فاطر " المذكورة آنفا : فإن الله يضل من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء فلا تذهب نفسك عليهم حسرات  الآية [ 35 \ 8 ] وقوله تعالى في آية " الجاثية " المذكورة آنفا أيضا : فمن يهديه من بعد الله  الآية [ 45 \ 23 ] والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : أم تحسب أن أكثرهم يسمعون أو يعقلون إن هم إلا كالأنعام بل هم أضل سبيلا      . أم ، في هذه الآية الكريمة هي المنقطعة وأشهر معانيها أنها جامعة بين   معنى بل الإضرابية ، واستفهام الإنكار معا ، والإضراب المدلول عليه بها  هنا  إضراب انتقالي . 

 والمعنى : بل تحسب أن أكثرهم يسمعون أو يعقلون ، أي : لا تعتقد ذلك ولا   تظنه ، فإنهم لا يسمعون الحق ولا يعقلونه ، أي : لا يدركونه بعقولهم : إن   هم إلا كالأنعام ، أي : ما هم إلا كالأنعام ، التي هي الإبل والبقر والغنم   في عدم سماع الحق وإدراكه ، بل هم أضل من الأنعام ، أي : أبعد عن فهم الحق   وإدراكه . 

 [ ص: 60 ] وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : بل هم أضل سبيلا  ، قال  الزمخشري    : فإن قلت : كيف جعلوا أضل من الأنعام ؟ 

 قلت : لأن الأنعام تنقاد لأربابها التي تعلفها وتتعهدها ، وتعرف من يحسن   إليها ممن يسيء إليها ، وتطلب ما ينفعها ، وتجتنب ما يضرها ، وتهتدي   لمراعيها ومشاربها ، وهؤلاء لا ينقادون لربهم ولا يعرفون إحسانه إليهم من   إسارة الشيطان الذي هو عدوهم ، ولا يطلبون الثواب الذي هو أعظم المنافع ،   ولا يتقون العقاب الذي هو أشد المضار والمهالك ، ولا يهتدون للحق الذي هو   المشرع الهني والعذب الروي ، اه منه . 

 وإذا علمت ما دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة ، فاعلم أن الله بينه في غير الموضع ، ; كقوله تعالى في سورة " الأعراف " : ولقد   ذرأنا لجهنم كثيرا من الجن والإنس لهم قلوب لا يفقهون بها ولهم أعين لا   يبصرون بها ولهم آذان لا يسمعون بها أولئك كالأنعام بل هم أضل أولئك هم   الغافلون    [ 7 \ 179 ] وقوله تعالى في " البقرة " : ومثل الذين كفروا كمثل الذي ينعق بما لا يسمع إلا دعاء ونداء صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون    [ 2 171 ] .
قوله تعالى : وهو الذي جعل لكم الليل لباسا والنوم سباتا وجعل النهار نشورا      . ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه هو الذي جعل لخلقه الليل لباسا  ،  والنوم سباتا ، وجعل لهم النهار نشورا ، أما جعله لهم الليل لباسا ،   فالظاهر أنه لما جعل الليل يغطي جميع من في الأرض بظلامه صار لباسا لهم ،   يسترهم كما يستر اللباس عورة صاحبه ، وربما انتفعوا بلباس الليل كهروب   الأسير المسلم من الكفار في ظلام الليل ، واستتاره به حتى ينجو منهم ، ونحو   ذلك من الفوائد التي تحصل بسبب لباس الليل ; كما قال  أبو الطيب المتنبي    : 
**وكم لظلام الليل عندي من يد تخبر أن المانوية تكذب     وقاك ردى الأعداء تسري إليهم 
وزارك فيه ذو الدلال المحجب* *

 وأما جعله لهم النوم سباتا ، فأكثر المفسرين على أن المراد بالسبات :   الراحة من تعب العمل بالنهار ; لأن النوم يقطع العمل النهاري ، فينقطع به   التعب ، وتحصل الاستراحة ، كما هو معروف . 

 وقال الجوهري  في " صحاحه " : السبات النوم وأصله الراحة ، ومنه قوله تعالى :   [ ص: 61 ] وجعلنا نومكم سباتا    [ 78 \ 9 ] وقال  الزمخشري  في " الكشاف " : والسبات : الموت ، والمسبوت : الميت ; لأنه مقطوع الحياة ، وهذا كقوله : وهو الذي يتوفاكم بالليل    . 

 فإن قلت : هلا فسرته بالراحة ؟ . 

 قلت : النشور في مقابلته يأباه إباء العيوف الورد ، وهو مرنق ، اه محل الغرض منه . 

 وإيضاح كلامه : أن النشور هو الحياة بعد الموت ، كما تقدم إيضاحه . وعليه فقوله : وجعل النهار نشورا  ، أي : حياة بعد الموت ، وعليه فالموت هو المعبر عنه بالسبات في قوله : والنوم سباتا  ، وإطلاق الموت على النوم معروف في القرآن العظيم ; كقوله تعالى : وهو الذي يتوفاكم بالليل ويعلم ما جرحتم بالنهار ثم يبعثكم فيه    [ 6 \ 60 ] وقوله : ثم يبعثكم فيه  فيه دليل على ما ذكره  الزمخشري    ; لأن كلا من البعث والنشور يطلق على الحياة بعد الموت ; وكقوله تعالى : الله يتوفى الأنفس حين موتها والتي لم تمت في منامها فيمسك التي قضى عليها الموت ويرسل الأخرى إلى أجل مسمى    [ 39 \ 42 ] وقال الجوهري  في " صحاحه " : والمسبوت الميت والمغشي عليه ، اه . 

 والذين قالوا : إن السبات في الآية الراحة بسبب النوم من تعب العمل بالنهار ، قالوا : إن معنى قوله تعالى : وجعل النهار نشورا    ، أنهم ينشرون فيه لمعايشهم ، ومكاسبهم ، وأسبابهم . والظاهر أن هذا   التفسير فيه حذف مضاف ، أو هو من النعت بالمصدر ، وهذا التفسير يدل عليه   قوله تعالى : وجعلنا النهار معاشا    [ 78 \ 11 ] وقوله تعالى في " القصص " : ومن رحمته جعل لكم الليل والنهار لتسكنوا فيه ولتبتغوا من فضله    [ 28 \ 73 ] أي : لتسكنوا في الليل ، ولتبتغوا من فضله بالنهار في السعي للمعاش . 

 وإذا علمت هذا ، فاعلم أن ما دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة جاء موضحا في مواضع أخر ; كقوله تعالى : وجعلنا نومكم سباتا  وجعلنا الليل لباسا  وجعلنا النهار معاشا    [ 28 \ 9 - 11 ] وقوله تعالى : قل أرأيتم إن جعل الله عليكم الليل سرمدا إلى يوم القيامة من إله غير الله يأتيكم بضياء أفلا تسمعون  قل أرأيتم إن جعل الله عليكم النهار سرمدا إلى يوم القيامة من إله غير الله يأتيكم بليل تسكنون فيه أفلا تبصرون  ومن رحمته جعل لكم الليل والنهار لتسكنوا فيه ولتبتغوا من فضله ولعلكم تشكرون    [ 28 \ 71 - 73 ] . 

 [ ص: 62 ] وقوله تعالى : وجعلنا الليل والنهار آيتين فمحونا آية الليل وجعلنا آية النهار مبصرة لتبتغوا فضلا من ربكم ولتعلموا عدد السنين والحساب  الآية [ 17 \ 12 ] . 

 وقد أوضحنا هذا في الكلام على هذه الآية . 

 وكقوله تعالى : والليل إذا يغشى  والنهار إذا تجلى    [ 92 \ 1 - 2 ] وقوله تعالى : والنهار إذا جلاها  والليل إذا يغشاها    [ 91 \ 3 - 4 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وفي الآيات المذكورة بيان أن الليل والنهار آيتان من آياته ، ونعمتان من نعمه جل وعلا   .
قوله تعالى : وهو الذي أرسل الرياح بشرا بين يدي رحمته    . 

 قد قدمنا الآية الموضحة له في سورة " الأعراف " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وهو الذي يرسل الرياح  بشرا بين يدي رحمته    [ 7 \ 57 ] على قراءة من قرأ بشرا بالباء . 

 وآية " الأعراف " ، وآية " الفرقان " المذكورتان تدلان على أن المطر رحمة من الله لخلقه   . 

 وقد بين ذلك في مواضع أخر ; كقوله تعالى : فانظر إلى آثار رحمة الله كيف يحيي الأرض بعد موتها    [ 30 \ 50 ] وقوله تعالى : وهو الذي ينزل الغيث من بعد ما قنطوا وينشر رحمته  الآية [ 42 \ 28 ] .
قوله تعالى : ولقد صرفناه بينهم ليذكروا فأبى أكثر الناس إلا كفورا    . 

 التحقيق : أن الضمير في قوله : ولقد صرفناه  ، راجع إلى ماء المطر المذكور في قوله تعالى : وأنزلنا من السماء ماء طهورا  ، كما روي عن  ابن عباس  ،  وابن مسعود  ، وعكرمة  ، ومجاهد  ، وقتادة  وغير واحد ، خلافا لمن قال : إن الضمير المذكور   [ ص: 63 ] راجع إلى القرآن ، كما روي عن  عطاء الخراساني  وصدر به القرطبي  ، وصدر  الزمخشري  بما يقرب منه . 

 وإذا علمت أن التحقيق أن الضمير في : صرفناه ، عائد إلى ماء المطر . 

 فاعلم أن المعنى : ولقد صرفنا ماء المطر بين الناس فأنزلنا مطرا كثيرا في   بعض السنين على بعض البلاد ، ومنعنا المطر في بعض السنين عن بعض البلاد ،   فيكثر الخصب في بعضها ، والجدب في بعضها الآخر ، وقوله : ليذكروا ، أي :   صرفناه بينهم لأجل أن يتذكروا ، أي : يتذكر الذين أخصبت أرضهم لكثرة المطر   نعمة الله عليهم ، فيشكروا له ، ويتذكر الذين أجدبت أرضهم ما نزل بهم من   البلاء ، فيبادروا بالتوبة إلى الله جل وعلا ليرحمهم ويسقيهم ، وقوله : فأبى أكثر الناس إلا كفورا  ، أي : كفرا لنعمة من أنزل عليهم المطر ، وذلك بقولهم : مطرنا بنوء كذا . 

 وهذا المعنى الذي دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة ، أشار له جل وعلا في سورة " الواقعة " ، في قوله تعالى : وتجعلون رزقكم أنكم تكذبون    [ 56 \ 82 ] فقوله : رزقكم ، أي : المطر ; كما قال تعالى : وينزل لكم من السماء رزقا    [ 40 \ 13 ] وقوله : أنكم تكذبون ، أي : بقولكم : مطرنا بنوء كذا ، ويزيد هذا إيضاحا الحديث الثابت في صحيح مسلم  ، وقد قدمناه بسنده ومتنه مستوفى ، وهو أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال لأصحابه يوما على أثر سماء أصابتهم من الليل :     " أتدرون ماذا قال ربكم " ؟ قالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم ، قال : " قال :   أصبح عبادي مؤمن بي وكافر ، فأما من قال : مطرنا بفضل الله ورحمته ، فذاك   مؤمن بي كافر بالكوكب . وأما من قال : مطرنا بنوء كذا وكذا ، فذاك كافر بي مؤمن بالكوكب " . 

 وقد قدمنا أن قوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : فأبى أكثر الناس إلا كفورا    ، يدخل فيه من قال : مطرنا بنوء كذا . ومن قال : مطرنا بالبخار ، يعني أن   البحر يتصاعد منه بخار الماء ، ثم يتجمع ثم ينزل على الأرض بمقتضى  الطبيعة  لا بفعل فاعل ، وأن المطر منه ; كما تقدم إيضاحه فسبحانه وتعالى  عما يقول  الظالمون علوا كبيرا . 
قوله تعالى : ولو شئنا لبعثنا في كل قرية نذيرا  فلا تطع الكافرين وجاهدهم به جهادا كبيرا    . 

 [ ص: 64 ] المعنى  : لو شئنا لخففنا عنك أعباء  الرسالة ، وبعثنا في كل قرية نذيرا يتولى مشقة  إنذارها عنك ، أي : ولكننا  اصطفيناك ، وخصصناك بعموم الرسالة لجميع الناس  تعظيما لشأنك ، ورفعا من  منزلتك ، فقابل ذلك بالاجتهاد والتشدد التام في  إبلاغ الرسالة ، و لا تطع  الكافرين الآية . 

 وما دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة من اصطفائه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   بالرسالة لجميع الناس ، جاء موضحا في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى : قل ياأيها الناس إني رسول الله إليكم جميعا    [ 7 \ 158 ] وقوله تعالى : وما أرسلناك إلا كافة للناس    [ 34 \ 28 ] وقوله : وأوحي إلي هذا القرآن لأنذركم به ومن بلغ    [ 6 \ 19 ] وقوله : ومن يكفر به من الأحزاب فالنار موعده  الآية [ 11 \ 17 ] . 

 وقد قدمنا إيضاح هذا في أول هذه السورة الكريمة ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : تبارك الذي نزل الفرقان على عبده ليكون للعالمين نذيرا    [ 25 \ 1 ] وقوله : فلا تطع الكافرين  ، ذكره أيضا في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله تعالى : ولا تطع الكافرين والمنافقين  الآية [ 33 \ 48 ] وقوله : ولا تطع منهم آثما أو كفورا    [ 76 \ 24 ] وقوله تعالى : ولا تطع من أغفلنا قلبه عن ذكرنا واتبع هواه  الآية [ 18 \ 28 ] وقوله تعالى : ولا تطع كل حلاف مهين    [ 68 \ 10 ] . 

 وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : وجاهدهم به  ، أي : بالقرآن ، كما روي عن  ابن عباس    . 

 والجهاد الكبير المذكور في هذه الآية هو المصحوب بالغلظة عليهم ; كما قال تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا قاتلوا الذين يلونكم من الكفار وليجدوا فيكم غلظة  الآية [ 9 \ 123 ] وقال تعالى : ياأيها النبي جاهد الكفار والمنافقين واغلظ عليهم    [ 9 \ 73 ] وقوله تعالى : فلا تطع الكافرين    ، من المعلوم أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا يطيع الكافرين ، ولكنه يأمر   وينهى ليشرع لأمته على لسانه ، كما أوضحناه في سورة " بني إسرائيل " .
قوله تعالى : وهو الذي مرج البحرين هذا عذب فرات وهذا ملح أجاج وجعل بينهما برزخا وحجرا محجورا    . 

 [ ص: 65 ] اعلم أن لفظة : مرج ، تطلق في اللغة إطلاقين : 

 الأول : مرج بمعنى : أرسل وخلى ، من قولهم : مرج دابته إذا أرسلها إلى المرج ، وهو الموضع الذي ترعى فيه الدواب ; كما قال  حسان بن ثابت  رضي الله عنه : 
**وكانت لا يزال بها أنيس خلال مروجها نعم وشاء* *

 وعلى هذا ، فالمعنى : أرسل البحرين وخلاهما لا يختلط أحدهما بالآخر . 

 والإطلاق الثاني : مرج بمعنى : خلط ، ومنه قوله تعالى : في أمر مريج  ، أي : مختلط ، فعلى القول الأول : فالمراد بالبحرين الماء العذب في جميع الدنيا ، والماء الملح في جميعها . 

 وقوله : هذا عذب فرات  ، يعني : به ماء الآبار والأنهار والعيون في أقطار الدنيا . 

 وقوله : وهذا ملح أجاج  ، أي : البحر الملح ، كالبحر المحيط وغيره من البحار التي هي ملح أجاج ، وعلى هذا التفسير فلا إشكال . 

 وأما على القول الثاني بأن مرج بمعنى خلط ، فالمعنى : أنه يوجد في بعض   المواضع اختلاط الماء الملح والماء العذب في مجرى واحد ، ولا يختلط أحدهما   بالآخر ، بل يكون بينهما حاجز من قدرة الله تعالى ، وهذا محقق الوجود في   بعض البلاد ، ومن المواضع التي هو واقع فيها المحل الذي يختلط فيه نهر السنغال  بالمحيط الأطلسي  بجنب مدينة سان لويس  ، وقد زرت مدينة سان لويس  عام ست وستين وثلاثمائة وألف هجرية ، واغتسلت مرة في نهر السنغال  ،   ومرة في المحيط ، ولم آت محل اختلاطهما ، ولكن أخبرني بعض المرافقين   الثقات أنه جاء إلى محل اختلاطهما ، وأنه جالس يغرف بإحدى يديه عذبا وفراتا   ، وبالأخرى ملحا أجاجا ، والجميع في مجرى واحد ، لا يختلط أحدهما بالآخر ،   فسبحانه جل وعلا ما أعظمه ، وما أكمل قدرته . 

 وهذا الذي ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية ، جاء موضحا في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله تعالى في سورة " فاطر " : وما يستوي البحران هذا عذب فرات سائغ شرابه وهذا ملح أجاج    [ 35 \ 12 ] وقوله تعالى : مرج البحرين يلتقيان  بينهما برزخ لا يبغيان   [ ص: 66 ]   [ 55 \ 19 - 20 ] أي : لا يبغي أحدهما على الآخر فيمتزج به ، وهذا البرزخ الفاصل بين البحرين المذكور في سورة " الفرقان " و سورة " الرحمن " ، قد بين تعالى في سورة " النمل " أنه حاجز حجز به بينهما ، وذلك في قوله جل وعلا : أمن جعل الأرض قرارا وجعل خلالها أنهارا وجعل لها رواسي وجعل بين البحرين حاجزا أإله مع الله بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون    [ 27 \ 61 ] وهذا الحاجز هو اليبس من الأرض الفاصل بين الماء العذب ، والماء الملح على التفسير الأول . 

 وأما على التفسير الثاني : فهو حاجز من قدرة الله غير مرئي للبشر ، وأكد شدة حجزه بينهما بقوله هنا : وحجرا محجورا    ، والظاهر أن قوله هنا : حجرا ، أي : منعا وحراما قدريا ، وأن محجورا   توكيد له ، أي : منعا شديدا للاختلاط بينهما ، وقوله : هذا عذب ، صفة مشبهة   من قولهم : عذب الماء بالضم فهو عذب . وقوله : فرات صفة مشبهة أيضا ، من   فرت الماء بالضم ، فهو فرات ، إذا كان شديد العذوبة ، وقوله : وهذا ملح ،   صفة مشبهة أيضا من قولهم : ملح الماء بالضم والفتح ، فهو ملح . 

 قال الجوهري  في " صحاحه " : ولا يقال مالح إلا في لغة ردية ، اه . 

 وقد أجاز ذلك بعضهم ، واستدل له بقول القائل : 
**ولو تفلت في البحر والبحر مالح     لأصبح ماء البحر من ريقها عذبا 
**وقوله  : أجاج ، صفة مشبهة أيضا ، من قولهم : أج الماء يؤج أجوجا فهو أجاج ،  أي :  ملح مر ، فالوصف بكونه أجاجا يدل على زيادة المرارة على كونه ملحا ،   والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : وهو الذي خلق من الماء بشرا فجعله نسبا وصهرا وكان ربك قديرا    . 

 قال  الزمخشري  في  " الكشاف " ، في تفسير  هذه الآية الكريمة : فقسم البشر قسمين ، ذوي نسب ،  أي : ذكورا ينسب إليهم ،  فيقال : فلان بن فلان وفلانة بنت فلان ، وذوات صهر  ، أي : إناثا يطاهر  بهن ; كقوله : فجعل منه الزوجين الذكر والأنثى    [ 75 \ 39 ] وكان ربك قديرا  ، حيث خلق من النطفة الواحدة بشرا نوعين ذكرا وأنثى ، انتهى منه . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (421)
**سُورَةُ الْفُرْقَانِ .* 
*صـ 67 إلى صـ 74**

**
 [ ص: 67 ] وهذا التفسير الذي فسر به الآية ، يدل له ما استدل عليه به ، وهو قوله تعالى : ألم يك نطفة من مني يمنى  ثم كان علقة فخلق فسوى  فجعل منه الزوجين الذكر والأنثى     [ 75 \ 37 - 39 ] وهو دليل على أن آية " الفرقان " هذه بينتها آية "  القيامة " المذكورة ، وفي هذه الآية الكريمة أقوال أخر غير ما ذكره  الزمخشري    . 

 منها ما ذكر ابن كثير  ، قال : فجعله نسبا وصهرا  ، فهو في ابتداء أمره ولد نسيب ثم يتزوج فيصهر صهرا ، وانظر بقية الأقوال في الآية في تفسير القرطبي  و " الدر المنثور " للسيوطي    .
مسألة . 

 استنبط بعض العلماء من هذه الآية الكريمة أن بنت الرجل من الزنى ، لا يحرم عليه نكاحها . قال  ابن العربي المالكي  في  هذه الآية : والنسب عبارة عن خلط الماء بين الذكر والأنثى ، على وجه الشرع  ، فإن كان بمعصية كان خلقا مطلقا ، ولم يكن نسبا محققا ، ولذلك لم يدخل  تحت قوله : حرمت عليكم أمهاتكم وبناتكم     [ 4 \ 23 ] بنته من الزنى ; لأنها ليست ببنت له في أصح القولين لعلمائنا  ، وأصح القولين في الدين ، وإذا لم يكن نسب شرعا فلا صهر شرعا ، فلا يحرم  الزنى بنت أم ، ولا أم بنت ، وما يحرم من الحلال ، لا يحرم من الحرام ; لأن  الله امتن بالنسب والصهر على عباده ورفع قدرهما ، وعلق الأحكام في الحل  والحرمة عليهما ، فلا يلحق الباطل بهما ، ولا يساويهما ، انتهى منه بواسطة  نقل القرطبي  عنه . 

 وقال القرطبي    : اختلف الفقهاء في نكاح الرجل ابنته من زنى ، أو أخته ، أو بنت ابنه من زنى فحرم ذلك قوم ، منهم : ابن القاسم  وهو قول أبي حنيفة  وأصحابه ، وأجاز ذلك آخرون ، منهم :  عبد الملك بن الماجشون  ، وهو قول  الشافعي  ، وقد مضى هذا في " النساء " مجودا ، انتهى منه . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : الخلاف في هذه المسألة مشهور معروف ،  وأرجح القولين دليلا فيما يظهر أن الزنى لا يحرم به حلال ، فبنته من الزنى  ليست بنتا له شرعا ، وقد أجمع أهل العلم أنها لا تدخل في قوله تعالى : يوصيكم الله في أولادكم للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين    [ 4 \ 11 ] فالإجماع على أنها لا ترث ، ولا تدخل في آيات   [ ص: 68 ] المواريث  ، دليل صريح على أنها أجنبية منه ، وليست بنتا شرعا ، ولكن الذي يظهر لنا  أنه لا ينبغي له أن يتزوجها بحال ، وذلك لأمرين : الأول : أن كونها مخلوقة  من مائه ، يجعلها شبيهة شبها صوريا بابنته شرعا ، وهذا الشبه القوي بينهما  ينبغي أن يزعه عن تزويجها . 

 الأمر الثاني : أنه لا ينبغي له أن يتلذذ بشيء سبب وجوده معصيته لخالقه جل وعلا ، فالندم على فعل الذنب الذي هو ركن من أركان التوبة ، لا يلائم التلذذ بما هو ناشئ عن نفس الذنب ، وما ذكره عن  الشافعي  من أنه يقول : إن البنت من الزنى لا تحرم ، هو مراد  الزمخشري  بقوله : 
**وإن شافعيا قلت قالوا بأنني أبيح نكاح البنت والبنت تحرم 
تنبيه . 
**اعلم أن ما ذكره صاحب " الدر المنثور " عن قتادة  مما يقتضي أنه استنبط من قوله تعالى في هذه الآية : فجعله نسبا وصهرا  ، أن الصهر كالنسب في التحريم ،  وأن كل واحد منهما تحرم به سبع نساء لم يظهر لي وجهه ، ومما يزيده عدم  ظهور ضعف دلالة الاقتران عند أهل الأصول ; كما تقدم إيضاحه مرارا ، والعلم  عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : ويعبدون من دون الله ما لا ينفعهم ولا يضرهم    . 

 تقدم إيضاحه في سورة " الحج " ، وغيرها . قوله تعالى وكان الكافر على ربه ظهيرا    . الظهير في اللغة : المعين ، ومنه قوله تعالى : والملائكة بعد ذلك ظهير    [ 66 \ 4 ] وقوله تعالى : قال رب بما أنعمت علي فلن أكون ظهيرا للمجرمين    [ 28 \ 17 ] . 

 ومعنى قوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : وكان الكافر على ربه ظهيرا  ، على أظهر الأقوال : وكان الكافر معينا للشيطان ، وحزبه من الكفرة على عداوة الله ورسله ،  فالكافر من حزب الشيطان يقاتل في سبيله أولياء الله ، الذين يقاتلون في  سبيل الله ، فالكافر يعين الشيطان وحزبه في سعيهم ; لأن تكون كلمة الله  ليست هي العليا ، وهذا المعنى دلت عليه   [ ص: 69 ] آيات من كتاب الله ; كقوله تعالى : الذين آمنوا يقاتلون في سبيل الله والذين كفروا يقاتلون في سبيل الطاغوت فقاتلوا أولياء الشيطان  الآية [ 4 \ 76 ] ومعلوم أن الذي يقاتل في سبيل الطاغوت ، المقاتلين في سبيل الله ، أنه على ربه ظهير . 

 وقوله تعالى : واتخذوا من دون الله آلهة لعلهم ينصرون  لا يستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون     [ 36 \ 74 - 75 ] على قول من قال : إن الجند المحضرون هم الكفار ،  يقاتلون عن آلهتهم ويدافعون عنها ، ومن قاتل عن الأصنام مدافعا عن عبادتها ،  فهو على ربه ظهير ، وكونه ظهيرا على ربه ، أي : معينا للشيطان وحزبه على  عداوة الله ورسله ; ككونه عدوا له المذكور في قوله تعالى : من كان عدوا لله وملائكته ورسله وجبريل وميكال فإن الله عدو للكافرين    [ 2 \ 98 ] وقوله تعالى : ويوم يحشر أعداء الله إلى النار فهم يوزعون    [ 41 \ 19 ] ومعلوم بالضرورة أن جميع الخلق لو تعاونوا على عداوة الله لا يمكن أن يضروه بشيء ، وإنما يضرون بذلك أنفسهم : ياأيها الناس أنتم الفقراء إلى الله والله هو الغني الحميد    [ 35 \ 15 ] .
قوله تعالى : وما أرسلناك إلا مبشرا ونذيرا    . 

 قد قدمنا إيضاحه بالآيات القرآنية في أول سورة " الأعراف " ، وأول سورة " الكهف " . 

 قوله تعالى : وما أرسلناك إلا مبشرا ونذيرا    . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " هود " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ويا قوم لا أسألكم عليه مالا إن أجري إلا على الله  الآية [ 11 \ 29 ] .
قوله تعالى : وتوكل على الحي الذي لا يموت    . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة لمثله في سورة " الفاتحة " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وإياك نستعين    [ 1 \ 5 ] . 

 قوله تعالى : وكفى به بذنوب عباده خبيرا    . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " بني إسرائيل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى :   [ ص: 70 ] وكفى بربك بذنوب عباده خبيرا بصيرا    [ 17 \ 17 ] . 
قوله تعالى : الذي خلق السماوات والأرض وما بينهما في ستة أيام    . 

 قد قدمنا الآية التي فيها تفصيل ذلك في سورة " الأعراف " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : إن ربكم الله الذي خلق السماوات والأرض في ستة أيام    [ 7 \ 54 ] . 

 قوله تعالى : ثم استوى على العرش الرحمن فاسأل به خبيرا    . 

 قد قدمنا إيضاحه بالآيات القرآنية في سورة " الأعراف " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ثم استوى على العرش  الآية [ 7 \ 54 ] .
قوله تعالى : وإذا قيل لهم اسجدوا للرحمن قالوا وما الرحمن أنسجد لما تأمرنا وزادهم نفورا    . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الكفار إذا قيل لهم : اسجدوا للرحمن  ، أي : قال لهم ذلك رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والمسلمون ، تجاهلوا الرحمن ، وقالوا : وما الرحمن   ، وأنكروا السجود له تعالى ، وزادهم ذلك نفورا عن الإيمان والسجود للرحمن ،  وما ذكره هنا من أنهم أمروا بالسجود له وحده جل وعلا مذكورا في غير هذا  الموضع ; كقوله تعالى : لا تسجدوا للشمس ولا للقمر واسجدوا لله الذي خلقهن إن كنتم إياه تعبدون    [ 41 \ 37 ] . 

 وقوله تعالى : فاسجدوا لله واعبدوا    [ 53 \ 62 ] وقد وبخهم تعالى على عدم امتثال ذلك في قوله تعالى : وإذا قرئ عليهم القرآن لا يسجدون    [ 84 \ 21 ] وقوله تعالى : وإذا قيل لهم اركعوا لا يركعون    [ 77 \ 48 ] وتجاهلهم للرحمن هنا أجابهم عنه تعالى بقوله : الرحمن  علم القرآن  خلق الإنسان  علمه البيان    [ 55 \ 1 - 4 ] . 

 وقوله تعالى : قل ادعوا الله أو ادعوا الرحمن أيا ما تدعوا فله الأسماء الحسنى     [ 17 \ 110 ] وقد قدمنا طرفا من هذا في الكلام على هذه الآية ، وقد  قدمنا أيضا أنهم يعلمون أن الرحمن هو الله ، وأن تجاهلهم له تجاهل عارف ،  وأدلة ذلك . وقوله هنا : وزادهم نفورا  ، جاء معناه في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله تعالى : ولقد صرفنا في هذا   [ ص: 71 ] القرآن ليذكروا وما يزيدهم إلا نفورا    [ 17 \ 41 ] وقوله تعالى : بل لجوا في عتو ونفور    [ 67 \ 21 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
قوله تعالى : تبارك الذي جعل في السماء بروجا وجعل فيها سراجا وقمرا منيرا    . 

 قد قدمنا كلام أهل العلم في معنى تبارك ، في أول هذه السورة الكريمة . 

 والبروج في اللغة : القصور العالية ، ومنه قوله تعالى : ولو كنتم في بروج مشيدة    . 

 واختلف العلماء في المراد بالبروج في الآية ، فقال بعضهم : هي الكواكب العظام . قال ابن كثير    : وهو قول مجاهد  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ، وأبي صالح  ، والحسن  ، وقتادة  ، ثم قال : وقيل هي قصور في السماء للحرس . ويروى هذا عن علي  ،  وابن عباس  ،  ومحمد بن كعب  ،  وإبراهيم النخعي  ،  وسليمان بن مهران الأعمش  ، وهو رواية عن أبي صالح  أيضا ، والقول الأول أظهر ، اللهم إلا أن تكون الكواكب العظام ، هي قصور للحرس فيجتمع القولان ; كما قال تعالى : ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح    [ 67 \ 5 ] اه محل الغرض من كلام ابن كثير    . 

 وقال  الزمخشري  في  " الكشاف " : البروج منازل الكواكب السبعة السيارة : الحمل ، والثور ،  والجوزاء ، والسرطان ، والأسد ، والسنبلة ، والميزان ، والعقرب ، والقوس ،  والجدي ، والدلو ، والحوت ، سميت البروج التي هي القصور العالية ; لأنها  لهذه الكواكب كالمنازل لسكانها ، واشتقاق البرج من التبرج لظهور ، اه منه .  

 وما ذكره جل وعلا هنا من أنه جعل في السماء بروجا وجعل فيها سراجا وهو  الشمس ، وقمرا منيرا ، بينه في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله تعالى : ولقد جعلنا في السماء بروجا وزيناها للناظرين    [ 15 \ 16 ] وقوله تعالى : والسماء ذات البروج    [ 85 \ 1 ] وقوله تعالى : وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا    [ 78 \ 13 ] وقوله تعالى : ألم تروا كيف خلق الله سبع سماوات طباقا  وجعل القمر فيهن نورا وجعل الشمس سراجا    [ 71 \ 15 - 16 ] وقرأ هذا الحرف عامة السبعة غير حمزة   والكسائي    : وجعل القمر فيهن نورا وجعل الشمس سراجا  ، بكسر السين وفتح الراء بعدها ألف على الإفراد ، وقرأه حمزة   والكسائي    : سرجا بضم السين والراء جمع سراج ، فعلى قراءة الجمهور بإفراد السراج ، فالمراد   [ ص: 72 ] به الشمس ، بدليل قوله تعالى : وجعل الشمس سراجا    [ 71 \ 16 ] وعلى قراءة حمزة   والكسائي  بالجمع ، فالمراد بالسرج : الشمس والكواكب العظام . 

 وقد قدمنا في سورة " الحجر " ، أن ظاهر القرآن أن القمر في السماء المبنية  لا السماء التي هي مطلق ما علاك ; لأن الله بين في سورة " الحجر " ، أن  السماء التي جعل فيها البروج هي المحفوظة ، والمحفوظة هي المبنية في قوله  تعالى : والسماء بنيناها بأيد وإنا لموسعون    [ 51 \ 47 ] وقوله : وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا    [ 78 \ 12 ] وليست مطلق ما علاك ، والبيان المذكور في سورة " الحجر " في قوله تعالى : ولقد جعلنا في السماء بروجا وزيناها للناظرين  وحفظناها  الآية [ 15 \ 16 - 17 ] فآية " الحجر " هذه دالة على أن ذات البروج هي المبنية المحفوظة ، لا مطلق ما علاك . 

 وإذا علمت ذلك ، فاعلم أنه جل وعلا في آية " الفرقان " هذه ، بين أن القمر في السماء التي جعل فيها البروج ; لأنه قال هنا : تبارك الذي جعل في السماء بروجا وجعل فيها سراجا وقمرا منيرا     [ 25 \ 61 ] وذلك دليل على أنها ليست مطلق ما علاك ، وهذا الظاهر لا  ينبغي للمسلم العدول عنه إلا بدليل يجب الرجوع إليه ، مما جاء به محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 فإن قيل : يوجد في كلام بعض السلف ، أن القمر في فضاء بعيد من السماء ،  وأن علم الهيئة دل على ذلك ، وأن الأرصاد الحديثة بينت ذلك . 

 قلنا : ترك النظر في علم الهيئة عمل بهدي القرآن العظيم ; لأن الصحابة رضي  الله عنهم لما تاقت نفوسهم إلى تعلم هيئة القمر منه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  ، وقالوا له : يا نبي الله ما  بال الهلال يبدو دقيقا ثم لم يزل يكبر حتى يستدير بدرا ؟ نزل القرآن  بالجواب بما فيه فائدة للبشر ، وترك ما لا فائدة فيه ، وذلك في قوله تعالى :  يسألونك عن الأهلة قل هي مواقيت للناس والحج     [ 2 \ 189 ] وهذا الباب الذي أرشد القرآن العظيم إلى سده لما فتحه الكفرة  كانت نتيجة فتحه الكفر ، والإلحاد وتكذيب الله ورسوله من غير فائدة دنيوية  ، والذي أرشد الله إليه في كتابه هو النظر في غرائب صنعه وعجائبه في السماوات والأرض ، ليستدل بذلك على كمال قدرته تعالى ، واستحقاقه للعبادة وحده ، وهذا المقصد الأساسي لم يحصل للناظرين في الهيئة من الكفار . 

 وعلى كل حال ، فلا يجوز لأحد ترك ظاهر القرآن العظيم إلا لدليل مقنع يجب الرجوع إليه ، كما هو معلوم في محله . 

 [ ص: 73 ] ولا  شك أن الذين يحاولون الصعود إلى القمر بآلاتهم ، ويزعمون أنهم نزلوا على  سطحه ، سينتهي أمرهم إلى ظهور حقارتهم ، وضعفهم ، وعجزهم ، وذلهم أمام قدرة  خالق السماوات والأرض جل وعلا . 

 وقد قدمنا في سورة " الحجر " ، أن ذلك يدل عليه قوله تعالى : أم لهم ملك السماوات والأرض وما بينهما فليرتقوا في الأسباب  جند ما هنالك مهزوم من الأحزاب    [ 38 \ 10 - 11 ] . 

 فإن قيل : الآيات التي استدللت بها على أن القمر في السماء المحفوظة فيها  احتمال على أسلوب عربي معروف ، يقتضي عدم دلالتها على ما ذكرت ، وهو عود  الضمير إلى اللفظ وحده ، دون المعنى . 

 وإيضاحه أن يقال في قوله : جعل في السماء بروجا  ، هي السماء المحفوظة ، ولكن الضمير في قوله : وجعل فيها سراجا وقمرا منيرا   ، راجع إلى مطلق لفظ السماء الصادق بمطلق ما علاك في اللغة ، وهذا أسلوب  عربي معروف وهو المعبر عنه عند علماء العربية ، بمسألة : عندي درهم ونصفه ،  أي : نصف درهم آخر ، ومنه قوله تعالى : وما يعمر من معمر ولا ينقص من عمره إلا في كتاب    [ 35 \ 11 ] أي : ولا ينقص من عمر معمر آخر . 

 قلنا : نعم ، هذا محتمل ، ولكنه لم يقم عليه عندنا دليل يجب الرجوع إليه ،  والعدول عن ظاهر القرآن العظيم لا يجوز إلا لدليل يجب الرجوع إليه ، وظاهر  القرآن أولى بالاتباع والتصديق من أقوال الكفرة ومقلديهم ، والعلم عند  الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : وعباد الرحمن الذين يمشون على الأرض هونا    . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " بني إسرائيل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ولا تمش في الأرض مرحا إنك لن تخرق الأرض ولن تبلغ الجبال طولا    [ 17 \ 37 ] . 

 قوله تعالى : وإذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما    . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " مريم " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : قال سلام عليك سأستغفر لك ربي  الآية [ 19 \ 47 ] .
[ ص: 74 ] قوله تعالى : والذين يبيتون لربهم سجدا وقياما     . ما ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة ، من أن عباده الصالحين ،  يبيتون لربهم سجدا وقياما يعبدون الله ويصلون له ، بينه في غير هذا الموضع ;  كقوله تعالى : من هو قانت آناء الليل ساجدا وقائما يحذر الآخرة ويرجو رحمة ربه    [ 39 \ 9 ] وقوله تعالى : تتجافى جنوبهم عن المضاجع يدعون ربهم خوفا وطمعا    [ 32 \ 16 ] وقوله تعالى : إنهم كانوا قبل ذلك محسنين  كانوا قليلا من الليل ما يهجعون  وبالأسحار هم يستغفرون    [ 51 \ 16 - 18 ] وقوله تعالى : يبيتون ، قال  الزجاج    : بات الرجل يبيت ، إذا أدركه الليل ، نام أو لم ينم ، قال زهير    : 
**فبتنا قياما عند رأس جوادنا يزاولنا عن نفسه ونزاوله* *قوله تعالى : والذين يقولون ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم إن عذابها كان غراما    . 

 الأظهر أن معنى قوله : كان غراما  ، أي : كان لازما دائما غير مفارق ، ومنه سمي الغريم لملازمته ، ويقال : فلان مغرم بكذا ، أي : لازم له ، مولع به . 

 وهذا المعنى دلت عليه آيات من كتاب الله ; كقوله تعالى : ولهم عذاب مقيم    [ 9 \ 68 ] وقوله : لا يفتر عنهم وهم فيه مبلسون    [ 43 \ 75 ] وقوله : فسوف يكون لزاما    [ 25 \ 77 ] وقوله تعالى : فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابا    [ 78 \ 30 ] وقوله : لا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينظرون    [ 3 \ 88 ] وقوله : ولا يخفف عنهم من عذابها كذلك نجزي كل كفور    [ 35 \ 36 ] وقوله تعالى : كلما خبت زدناهم سعيرا    [ 17 \ 97 ] وقوله تعالى : كلما نضجت جلودهم بدلناهم جلودا غيرها ليذوقوا العذاب    [ 4 \ 56 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقال  الزجاج    : الغرام أشد العذاب . وقال ابن زيد    : الغرام الشر . وقال أبو عبيدة    : الهلاك ، قاله القرطبي    . وقول الأعشى    : 
**إن يعاقب يكن غراما وإن يع ط جزيلا فإنه لا يبال 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (422)
**سُورَةُ الْفُرْقَانِ .* 
*صـ 75 إلى صـ 82**

**
 [ ص: 75 ] يعني : يكن عذابه دائما لازما ، وكذلك قول بشر بن أبي حازم    : 
**ويوم النسار ويوم الجفا     ر كانا عذابا وكانا غراما 
**

 وذلك هو الأظهر أيضا في قول الآخر : 
**وما أكلة إن نلتها بغنيمة     ولا جوعة إن جعتها بغرام 

**قوله تعالى : والذين إذا أنفقوا لم يسرفوا ولم يقتروا وكان بين ذلك قواما    . 

 قرأ هذا الحرف نافع  وابن عامر    : ولم يقتروا بضم الياء المثناة التحتية وكسر التاء ، مضارع أقتر الرباعي ، وقرأه ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو    : ولم يقتروا بفتح المثناة التحتية ، وكسر المثناة الفوقية ، مضارع قتر الثلاثي كضرب ، وقرأه عاصم  وحمزة  ،  والكسائي  ، ولم يقتروا بفتح المثناة التحتية ، وضم المثناة الفوقية ، مضارع قتر الثلاثي كنصر ، والإقتار على قراءة نافع  وابن عامر  ،  والقتر على قراءة الباقين معناهما واحد ، وهو التضييق المخل بسد الخلة  اللازم ، والإسراف في قوله تعالى : لم يسرفوا ، مجاوزة الحد في النفقة . 

 واعلم أن أظهر الأقوال في هذه الآية الكريمة ، أن الله مدح عباده الصالحين  بتوسطهم في إنفاقهم ، فلا يجاوزون الحد بالإسراف في الإنفاق ، ولا يقترون ،  أي : لا يضيقون فيبخلون بإنفاق القدر اللازم . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : الإسراف في الآية : الإنفاق في الحرام والباطل ،  والإقتار منع الحق الواجب ، وهذا المعنى وإن كان حقا فالأظهر في الآية هو  القول الأول . 

 قال ابن كثير    - رحمه الله - : والذين إذا أنفقوا لم يسرفوا ولم يقتروا   الآية ، أي : ليسوا مبذرين في إنفاقهم ، فيصرفوا فوق الحاجة ، ولا بخلاء  على أهليهم ، فيقصروا في حقهم فلا يكفوهم بل عدلا خيارا ، وخير الأمور  أوسطها ، لا هذا ولا هذا ، انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 وقوله تعالى : وكان بين ذلك قواما  ، أي : بين ذلك المذكور من الإسراف والقتر قواما أي : عدلا وسطا سالما من عيب الإسراف والقتر . 

 وأظهر أوجه الإعراب عندي في الآية هو ما ذكره القرطبي  ، قال : قواما خبر   [ ص: 76 ] كان ، واسمها مقدر فيها ، أي : كان الإنفاق بين الإسراف والقتر قواما ، ثم قال : قاله الفراء  ،  وباقي أوجه الإعراب في الآية ليس بوجيه عندي ; كقول من قال : إن لفظة بين  هي اسم كان ، وأنها لم ترفع لبنائها بسبب إضافتها إلى مبني ، وقول من قال :  إن بين هي خبر كان ، و قواما حال مؤكدة له ، ومن قال : إنهما خبران ، كل  ذلك ليس بوجيه عندي ، والأظهر الأول . والظاهر أن التوسط في الإنفاق الذي مدحهم به شامل لإنفاقهم على أهليهم ، وإنفاقهم المال في أوجه الخير . 

 وهذا المعنى الذي دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة ، جاء موضحا في غير هذا  الموضع ; فمن ذلك أن الله أوصى نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالعمل بمقتضاه  في قوله تعالى : ولا تجعل يدك مغلولة إلى عنقك ولا تبسطها كل البسط  الآية [ 17 \ 29 ] فقوله : ولا تجعل يدك مغلولة إلى عنقك  ، أي : ممسكة عن الإنفاق إمساكا كليا ، يؤدي معنى قوله هنا : ولم يقتروا . وقوله : ولا تبسطها كل البسط  ، يؤدي معنى قوله هنا : لم يسرفوا  ، وأشار تعالى إلى هذا المعنى في قوله : وآت ذا القربى حقه والمسكين وابن السبيل ولا تبذر تبذيرا    [ 17 \ 26 ] وقوله تعالى : ويسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل العفو  الآية [ 2 \ 219 ] على أصح التفسيرين . 

 وقد أوضحنا الآيات الدالة على هذا المعنى في أول سورة " البقرة " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ومما رزقناهم ينفقون    [ 2 \ 3 ] .
مسألة . 

 هذه الآية الكريمة التي هي قوله تعالى : والذين إذا أنفقوا لم يسرفوا ولم يقتروا  الآية ، والآيات التي ذكرناها معها ، قد بينت أحد ركني ما يسمى الآن بالاقتصاد . 

 وإيضاح ذلك أنه لا خلاف بين العقلاء أن جميع مسائل الاقتصاد على كثرتها  واختلاف أنواعها راجعة بالتقسيم الأول إلى أصلين ، لا ثالث لهما . 

 الأول منهما : اكتساب المال . 

 والثاني منهما : صرفه في مصارفه ، وبه تعلم أن الاقتصاد عمل مزدوج ، ولا  فائدة في واحد من الأصلين المذكورين إلا بوجود الآخر ، فلو كان الإنسان  أحسن الناس نظرا في   [ ص: 77 ] أوجه  اكتساب المال ، إلا أنه أخرق جاهل بأوجه صرفه ، فإن جميع ما حصل من المال  يضيع عليه بدون فائدة ، وكذلك إذا كان الإنسان أحسن الناس نظرا في صرف  المال في مصارفه المنتجة إلا أنه أخرق جاهل بأوجه اكتسابه ، فإنه لا ينفعه  حسن نظره في الصرف مع أنه لم يقدر على تحصيل شيء يصرفه ، والآيات المذكورة  أرشدت الناس ونبهتهم على الاقتصاد في الصرف . 

 وإذا علمت أن مسائل الاقتصاد كلها راجعة إلى الأصلين المذكورين ، وأن  الآيات المذكورة دلت على أحدهما ، فاعلم أن الآخر منهما وهو اكتساب المال  أرشدت إليه آيات أخر دلت على فتح الله الأبواب إلى اكتساب المال بالأوجه  اللائقة ، كالتجارات وغيرها ; كقوله تعالى : ليس عليكم جناح أن تبتغوا فضلا من ربكم    [ 2 \ 198 ] وقوله تعالى : فإذا قضيت الصلاة فانتشروا في الأرض وابتغوا من فضل الله    [ 62 \ 10 ] وقوله تعالى : علم أن سيكون منكم مرضى وآخرون يضربون في الأرض يبتغون من فضل الله    [ 73 \ 20 ] والمراد بفضل الله في الآيات المذكورة ربح التجارة ; وكقوله تعالى : إلا أن تكون تجارة عن تراض منكم    [ 4 \ 29 ] وقد قدمنا في سورة " الكهف " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : فابعثوا أحدكم بورقكم هذه إلى المدينة   الآية [ 18 \ 19 ] أنواع الشركات وأسماءها ، وبينا ما يجوز منها ، وما لا  يجوز عند الأئمة الأربعة ، وأوضحنا ما اتفقوا على منعه ، وما اتفقوا على  جوازه ، وما اختلفوا فيه ، وبه تعلم كثرة الطرق التي فتحها الله لاكتساب  المال بالأوجه الشرعية اللائقة . 

 وإذا علمت مما ذكرنا أن جميع مسائل الاقتصاد راجعة إلى أصلين ، هما :  اكتساب المال ، وصرفه في مصارفه ، فاعلم أن كل واحد من هذين الأصلين ، لا  بد له من أمرين ضروريين له : الأول منهما : معرفة حكم الله فيه ، لأن الله  جل وعلا لم يبح اكتساب المال بجميع الطرق التي يكتسب بها المال ، بل أباح  بعض الطرق ، وحرم بعضها ; كما قال تعالى : وأحل الله البيع وحرم الربا    [ 2 \ 275 ] ولم يبح الله جل وعلا صرف المال في كل شيء ، بل أباح بعض الصرف وحرم بعضه ; كما قال تعالى : مثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله كمثل حبة أنبتت سبع سنابل في كل سنبلة مائة حبة    [ 2 \ 261 ] وقال تعالى في الصرف الحرام : إن الذين كفروا ينفقون أموالهم ليصدوا عن سبيل الله فسينفقونها ثم تكون عليهم حسرة   [ ص: 78 ] الآية  [ 8 \ 36 ] فمعرفة حكم الله في اكتساب المال وفي صرفه في مصارفه أمر ضروري  لا بد منه ، لأن من لم يعلم ذلك قد يكتسب المال من وجه حرام ، والمال  المكتسب من وجه حرام ، لا خير فيه البتة ، وقد يصرف المال في وجه حرام ،  وصرفه في ذلك حسرة على صاحبه . 

 الأمر الثاني : هو معرفة الطريق الكفيلة باكتساب المال ، فقد يعلم الإنسان  مثلا أن التجارة في النوع الفلاني مباحة شرعا ، ولكنه لا يعلم أوجه التصرف  بالمصلحة الكفيلة بتحصيل المال من ذلك الوجه الشرعي ، وكم من متصرف يريد  الربح ، فيعود عليه تصرفه بالخسران ، لعدم معرفته بالأوجه التي يحصل بها  الربح . وكذلك قد يعلم الإنسان أن الصرف في الشيء الفلاني مباح ، وفيه  مصلحة ، ولكنه لا يهتدي إلى معرفة الصرف المذكور ، كما هو مشاهد في  المشاريع الكثيرة النفع إن صرف فيها المال بالحكمة والمصلحة ، فإن جواز  الصرف فيها معلوم ، وإيقاع الصرف على وجه المصلحة لا يعلمه كل الناس . 

 وبهذا تعلم أن أصول الاقتصاد الكبار أربعة : الأول : معرفة حكم الله في الوجه الذي يكتسب به المال ، واجتناب الاكتساب به ، إن كان محرما شرعا . 

 الثاني : حسن النظر في اكتساب المال بعد معرفة ما يبيحه خالق السماوات والأرض ، وما لا يبيحه . 

 الثالث : معرفة حكم الله في الأوجه التي يصرف فيها المال ، واجتناب المحرم منها . 

 الرابع : حسن النظر في أوجه الصرف ، واجتناب ما لا يفيد منها ، فكل من بنى  اقتصاده على هذه الأسس الأربعة كان اقتصاده كفيلا بمصلحته ، وكان مرضيا  لله جل وعلا ، ومن أخل بواحد من هذه الأسس الأربعة كان بخلاف ذلك ; لأن من  جمع المال بالطرق التي لا يبيحها الله جل وعلا فلا خير في ماله ، ولا بركة ;  كما قال تعالى : يمحق الله الربا ويربي الصدقات    [ 2 \ 276 ] وقال تعالى : قل لا يستوي الخبيث والطيب ولو أعجبك كثرة الخبيث  الآية [ 5 \ 100 ] . 

 وقد تكلمنا على مسائل الربا في آية الربا في سورة " البقرة " ، وتكلمنا على أنواع   [ ص: 79 ] الشركات وأسمائها ، وبينا ما يجوز منها وما لا يجوز في سورة " الكهف " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : فابعثوا أحدكم بورقكم هذه إلى المدينة  الآية [ 18 \ 19 ] . 

 ولا شك أنه يلزم المسلمين في أقطار الدنيا التعاون على اقتصاد يجيزه خالق السماوات والأرض ،  على لسان رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ويكون كفيلا بمعرفة طرق تحصيل  المال بالأوجه الشرعية ، وصرفه في مصارفه المنتجة الجائزة شرعا ; لأن  الاقتصاد الموجود الآن في أقطار الدنيا لا يبيحه الشرع الكريم ، لأن الذين  نظموا طرقه ليسوا بمسلمين ، فمعاملات البنوك والشركات لا تجد شيئا منها  يجوز شرعا ، لأنها إما مشتملة على زيادات ربوية ، أو على غرر ، لا تجوز معه  المعاملة كأنواع التأمين المتعارفة عند الشركات اليوم في أقطار الدنيا ،  فإنك لا تكاد تجد شيئا منها سالما من الغرر ، وتحريم بيع الغرر ثابت عن  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ومن المعلوم أن من يدعي إباحة أنواع  التأمين المعروفة عند الشركات ، من المعاصرين أنه مخطئ في ذلك ، ولأنه لا  دليل معه ، بل الأدلة الصحيحة على خلاف ما يقول ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : وإذا مروا باللغو مروا كراما    . 

 أي : إذا مروا بأهل اللغو والمشتغلين به مروا معرضين عنهم كراما مكرمين  أنفسهم عن الخوض معهم في لغوهم ، وهو كل كلام لا خير فيه ، كما تقدم . 

 وهذا المعنى الذي دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة ، أوضحه جل وعلا بقوله : وإذا سمعوا اللغو أعرضوا عنه وقالوا لنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم سلام عليكم لا نبتغي الجاهلين    [ 28 \ 55 ] وقد قدمنا الآيات الدالة على معاملة عباد الرحمن للجاهلين ، في سورة " مريم " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى :قال سلام عليك سأستغفر لك ربي  الآية [ 19 \ 47 ] .
قوله تعالى : والذين إذا ذكروا بآيات ربهم لم يخروا عليها صما وعميانا    . 

 قال  الزمخشري     : لم يخروا عليها ليس بنفي للخرور ، وإنما هو إثبات له ، ونفي للصمم  والعمى ; كما تقول : لا يلقاني زيد مسلما ، وهو نفي للسلام لا للقاء . 

 والمعنى : أنهم إذا ذكروا بها أكبوا عليها ، حرصا على استماعها وأقبلوا على المذكر   [ ص: 80 ] بها ، وهم في إكبابهم عليها سامعون بآذان واعية مبصرون بعيون راعية ، انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 ولا يخفى أن لهذه الآية الكريمة دلالتين : دلالة بالمنطوق ، ودلالة بالمفهوم ، فقد دلت بمنطوقها على أن من صفات عباد الرحمن ،  أنهم إذا ذكروا بآيات ربهم لم يخروا عليها ، لم يكبوا عليها في حال كونهم  صما عن سماع ما فيها من الحق ، وعميانا عن إبصاره ، بل هم يكبون عليها  سامعين ما فيها من الحق مبصرين له . 

 وهذا المعنى دلت عليه آيات أخر من كتاب الله ; كقوله تعالى : وإذا تليت عليهم آياته زادتهم إيمانا  الآية [ 8 \ 2 ] ومعلوم أن من تليت عليه آيات هذا القرآن ، فزادته إيمانا أنه لم يخر عليها أصم أعمى ; وكقوله تعالى : وإذا ما أنزلت سورة فمنهم من يقول أيكم زادته هذه إيمانا فأما الذين آمنوا فزادتهم إيمانا وهم يستبشرون    [ 9 \ 124 ] وقوله تعالى : الله نزل أحسن الحديث كتابا متشابها مثاني تقشعر منه جلود الذين يخشون ربهم ثم تلين جلودهم وقلوبهم إلى ذكر الله    [ 39 \ 23 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقد دلت الآية المذكورة أيضا بمفهومها أن الكفرة المخالفين ، لعباد الرحمن الموصوفين  في هذه الآيات : إذا ذكروا بآيات ربهم خروا عليها صما وعميانا ، أي : لا  يسمعون ما فيها من الحق ، ولا يبصرونه ، حتى كأنهم لم يسمعوها أصلا . 

 وهذا المعنى الذي دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة بمفهومها ، جاء موضحا في آيات أخر من كتاب الله ; كقوله تعالى في سورة " لقمان " : وإذا تتلى عليه آياتنا ولى مستكبرا كأن لم يسمعها كأن في أذنيه وقرا فبشره بعذاب أليم    [ 31 \ 7 ] وقوله تعالى في " الجاثية " : ويل لكل أفاك أثيم  يسمع آيات الله تتلى عليه ثم يصر مستكبرا كأن لم يسمعها فبشره بعذاب أليم  وإذا علم من آياتنا شيئا اتخذها هزوا أولئك لهم عذاب مهين    [ 45 \ 7 - 9 ] وقوله تعالى : وإذا ما أنزلت سورة فمنهم من يقول أيكم زادته هذه إيمانا فأما الذين آمنوا فزادتهم إيمانا وهم يستبشرون  وأما الذين في قلوبهم مرض فزادتهم رجسا إلى رجسهم  الآية [ 9 \ 124 - 125 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 والظاهر : أن معنى خرور الكفار على الآيات ، في حال كونهم صما وعميانا ، هو إكبابهم على إنكارها والتكذيب بها ، خلافا لما ذكره  الزمخشري  في " الكشاف " ، والصم في   [ ص: 81 ] الآية جمع أصم ، والعميان جمع أعمى ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : أولئك يجزون الغرفة بما صبروا    . الظاهر أن المراد بالغرفة في هذه الآية الكريمة جنسها الصادق بغرف كثيرة ; كما يدل عليه قوله تعالى : وهم في الغرفات آمنون    [ 34 \ 37 ] وقوله تعالى : لهم غرف من فوقها غرف مبنية تجري من تحتها الأنهار  الآية [ 39 \ 20 ] . 

 وقد أوضحناه هذا في أول سورة " الحج " ، وفي غيرها . 

 قوله تعالى : ويلقون فيها تحية وسلاما    . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " يونس " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وتحيتهم فيها سلام    [ 10 \ 10 ] .
قوله تعالى : خالدين فيها حسنت مستقرا ومقاما    . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " الكهف " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : نعم الثواب وحسنت مرتفقا    [ 18 \ 31 ] .
قوله تعالى : قل ما يعبأ بكم ربي لولا دعاؤكم فقد كذبتم فسوف يكون لزاما    . 

 العرب الذين نزل القرآن بلغتهم ، يقولون : ما عبأت بفلان ، أي : ما باليت  به ، ولا اكترثت به ، أي : ما كان له عندي وزن ، ولا قدر يستوجب الاكتراث  والمبالاة به ، وأصله من العبء وهو الثقل ، ومنه قول أبي زيد  يصف أسدا : 
**كان بنحره وبمنكبيه عبيرا بات يعبؤه عروس* *

 وقوله : يعبؤه ، أي : يجعل بعضه فوق بعض لمبالاته به واكتراثه به . 

 وإذا علمت ذلك ، فاعلم أن كلام أهل التفسير في هذه الآية الكريمة يدور على أربعة أقوال . 

 واعلم أولا أن العلماء اختلفوا في المصدر في قوله : لولا دعاؤكم  ، هل هو مضاف إلى فاعله ، أو إلى مفعوله ، وعلى أنه مضاف إلى فاعله فالمخاطبون بالآية داعون ،   [ ص: 82 ] لا مدعوون ، أي : ما يعبأ بكم ربي لولا دعاؤكم   ، أي : عبادتكم له . وأما على أن المصدر مضاف إلى مفعوله فالمخاطبون  بالآية مدعوون لا داعون ، أي : ما يعبؤا بكم لولا دعاؤه إياكم إلى توحيده  وعبادته على ألسنة رسله عليهم الصلاة والسلام . 

 واعلم أيضا أن ثلاثة من الأقوال الأربعة المذكورة في الآية مبنية على كون  المصدر فيها مضافا إلى فاعله . والرابع : مبني على كونه مضافا إلى مفعوله .  

 أما الأقوال الثلاثة المبنية على كونه مضافا إلى فاعله . 

 فالأول منها أن المعنى : ما يعبأ بكم ربي لولا دعاؤكم  ، أي : عبادتكم له وحده جل وعلا ، وعلى هذا القول فالخطاب عام للكافرين والمؤمنين ، ثم أفرد الكافرين دون المؤمنين بقوله : فقد كذبتم  الآية . 

 والثاني منها : أن المعنى : لولا دعاؤكم  أيها الكفار له وحده عند الشدائد والكروب ، أي : ولو كنتم ترجعون إلى شرككم ، إذا كشف الضر عنكم . 

 والثالث : أن المعنى ما يعبأ بكم ربي  ، أي : ما يصنع بعذابكم ، لولا دعاؤكم معه آلهة أخرى ، ولا يخفى بعد هذا القول ، وأن فيه تقدير ما لا دليل عليه ، ولا حاجة إليه . 

 أما القول الرابع المبني على أن المصدر في الآية مضاف إلى مفعوله فهو ظاهر  ، أي : ما يعبأ بكم ربي لولا دعاؤه إياكم على ألسنة رسله . 

 وإذا عرفت هذه الأقوال ، فاعلم أن كل واحد منها ، قد دل عليه قرآن ،  وسنبين هنا إن شاء الله تعالى دليل كل قول منها من القرآن مع ذكر ما يظهر  لنا أنه أرجحها .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (423)
**سُورَةُ الشُّعَرَاءِ .* 
*صـ 83 إلى صـ 90**
*

*
 أما هذا القول الأخير المبني على أن المصدر في الآية مضاف إلى مفعوله ،  وأن المعنى : ما يعبأ بكم ربي لولا دعاؤه إياكم إلى الإيمان به وتوحيده  وعبادته على ألسنة رسله ، فقد دلت عليه آيات من كتاب الله ; كقوله تعالى في  أول سورة " هود " : وهو الذي خلق السماوات والأرض في ستة أيام وكان عرشه على الماء ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا    [ 1 \ 7 ] وقوله تعالى في أول سورة " الكهف " : إنا جعلنا ما على الأرض زينة لها لنبلوهم أيهم أحسن عملا    [ 18 \ 7 ] وقوله في أول سورة " الملك " :   [ ص: 83 ] الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا    [ 67 \ 2 ] . 

 فهذه الآيات قد أوضحت أن الحكمة في خلقه السماوات والأرض ، وجميع ما على الأرض ، والموت والحياة ، هي أن يدعوهم على ألسنة رسله ويبتليهم ، أي : أن يختبرهم أيهم أحسن عملا . 

 وهذه الآيات تبين معنى قوله تعالى : وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون    [ 51 \ 56 ] . 

 وفي هذه الآيات إيضاح لأن معنى قوله : لولا دعاؤكم  ، أي : دعاؤه إياكم على ألسنة رسله ، وابتلاؤكم أيكم أحسن عملا ، وعلى هذا فلا إشكال في قوله : فقد كذبتم   ، أي : ( ما يعبأ بكم لولا ) دعاؤه إياكم ، أي : وقد دعاكم فكذبتم ، وهذا  القول هو وحده الذي لا إشكال فيه ، فهو قوي بدلالة الآيات المذكورة عليه . 

 وأما القول بأن معنى : لولا دعاؤكم  ، أي : إخلاصكم الدعاء له أيها الكفار عند الشدائد والكروب ، فقد دلت على معناه آيات كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى : فإذا ركبوا في الفلك دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين    [ 29 \ 65 ] وقوله تعالى : جاءتها ريح عاصف وجاءهم الموج من كل مكان وظنوا أنهم أحيط بهم دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين    [ 20 \ 22 ] . 

 وقد أوضحنا الآيات الدالة على هذا المعنى في سورة " بني إسرائيل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وإذا مسكم الضر في البحر ضل من تدعون  إلا إياه الآية [ 17 \ 67 ] وهذا القول وإن دلت عليه آيات كثيرة ، فلا يظهر كونه هو معنى آية " الفرقان " هذه . 

 وأما على القول بأن المعنى : ما يصنع بعذابكم ، لولا دعاؤكم معه آلهة أخرى ; فقد دل على معناه قوله تعالى : ما يفعل الله بعذابكم إن شكرتم وآمنتم  الآية [ 4 \ 147 ] . 

 والقول الأول الذي هو أشهر الأقوال وأكثرها قائلا ، وهو أن المعنى : لولا دعاؤكم   ، أي : عبادتكم له وحده ، قد دل عليه جميع الآيات الدالة على ما يعطيه  الله لمن أطاعه ، وما أعده لمن عصاه ، وكثرتها معلومة لا خفاء بها . 

 واعلم أن لفظة ( ما ) ، في قوله : قل ما يعبأ بكم ربي  ، قال بعض أهل   [ ص: 84 ] العلم : هي استفهامية ، وقال بعضهم : هي نافية وكلاهما له وجه من النظر . 

 واعلم أن قول من قال : لولا دعاؤكم   ، أي : دعاؤكم إياي لأغفر لكم ، وأعطيكم ما سألتم ، راجع إلى القول الأول ;  لأن دعاء المسألة داخل في العبادة ، كما هو معلوم . وقوله : فقد كذبتم  ، أي : بما جاءكم به رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 وقد قدمنا في الكلام على قوله تعالى : إن عذابها كان غراما    [ 25 \ 65 ] أن معنى قوله تعالى : فسوف يكون لزاما  ، أي : سوف يكون العذاب ملازما لهم غير مفارق ، كما تقدم إيضاحه . 

 وقال جماعة من أهل العلم : إن المراد بالعذاب اللازم لهم المعبر عن لزومه  لهم ، بقوله : فسوف يكون لزاما ، أنه ما وقع من العذاب يوم بدر  ،  لأنهم قتل منهم سبعون وأسر سبعون ، والذين قتلوا منهم أصابهم عذاب القتل ،  واتصل به عذاب البرزخ والآخرة فهو ملازم لا يفارقهم بحال ، وكون اللزام  المذكور في هذه الآية العذاب الواقع يوم بدر  ، نقله ابن كثير  عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  ،  وأبي بن كعب  ،  ومحمد بن كعب القرظي  ، ومجاهد  ، والضحاك  ، وقتادة  ، والسدي  ، وغيرهم ، ثم قال : وقال  الحسن البصري    : فسوف يكون لزاما  ، أي : يوم القيامة ولا منافاة بينهما ، انتهى من ابن كثير  ، ونقله صاحب " الدر المنثور " عن أكثر المذكورين وغيرهم . 

 وقال جماعة من أهل العلم : إن يوم بدر  ذكره الله تعالى في آيات من كتابه ، قالوا هو المراد بقوله تعالى : ولنذيقنهم من العذاب الأدنى    [ 32 \ 21 ] أي : يوم بدر  ، دون العذاب الأكبر    [ 32 \ 21 ] أي : يوم القيامة ، وأنه هو المراد بقوله : فسوف يكون لزاما  ، وأنه هو المراد بالبطش والانتقام ، في قوله تعالى : يوم نبطش البطشة الكبرى إنا منتقمون    [ 44 \ 16 ] وأنه هو الفرقان الفارق بين الحق والباطل في قوله تعالى : إن كنتم آمنتم بالله وما أنزلنا على عبدنا يوم الفرقان يوم التقى الجمعان    [ 8 \ 41 ] وهو يوم بدر  ، وأنه هو الذي فيه النصر في قوله تعالى : ولقد نصركم الله ببدر  الآية [ 3 \ 123 ] وكون المراد بهذه الآيات المذكورة يوم بدر  ثبت بعضه في الصحيح ، عن  ابن مسعود  ، وهو المراد بقول الشيخ أحمد البدوي الشنقيطي  في نظمه للمغازي في الكلام على بدر  ، وقد أتى منوها في الذكر :   [ ص: 85 ] 
**لأنه العذاب واللزام     وأنه البطش والانتقام 
وأنه الفرقان بين الكفر     والحق والنصر سجيس الدهر 
  . 

**ومعنى سجيس الدهر ، أي : مدته . 

 وأظهر الأقوال في الآية عندي ، هو القول بأن المصدر فيها مضاف إلى مفعوله  لجريانه على اللغة الفصيحة من غير إشكال ولا تقدير ، وممن قال به قتادة  ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
[ ص: 86 ] بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 سُورَةُ الشُّعَرَاءِ 

 قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : لَعَلَّكَ بَاخِعٌ نَفْسَكَ أَلَّا يَكُونُوا مُؤْمِنِينَ    ( 3 ) . 

 قَدْ قَدَّمْنَا الْآيَاتِ الْمُوَضِّحَةَ لَهُ فِي أَوَّلِ سُورَةِ " الْكَهْفِ " ، فِي الْكَلَامِ عَلَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : فَلَعَلَّكَ بَاخِعٌ نَفْسَكَ عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ إِنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ أَسَفًا    [ 18 \ 6 ] وَفِي آخِرِ سُورَةِ " الْحِجْرِ " ، فِي الْكَلَامِ عَلَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَلَا تَحْزَنْ عَلَيْهِمْ    [ 15 \ 88 ] وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَلَقَدْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ يَضِيقُ صَدْرُكَ بِمَا يَقُولُونَ    [ 15 \ 97 ] .
قوله تعالى : أولم يروا إلى الأرض كم أنبتنا فيها من كل زوج كريم    ( 7 ) إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين    ( 8 ) . 

 أشار جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة إلى أن كثرة ما أنبت في الأرض ، من كل زوج كريم ، أي ; صنف حسن من أصناف النبات ، فيه آية دالة على كمال قدرته . 

 وقد أوضحنا في مواضع متعددة من هذا الكتاب المبارك أن إحياء الأرض بعد  موتها ، وإنبات النبات فيها بعد عدمه من البراهين القاطعة على بعث الناس  بعد الموت . 

 وقد أوضحنا دلالة الآيات القرآنية على ذلك في سورة " البقرة " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ياأيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم  ، إلى قوله : وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم    [ 2 \ 21 - 22 ] وفي أول سورة " النحل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : هو الذي أنزل من السماء ماء لكم منه شراب ومنه شجر فيه تسيمون  ينبت لكم به الزرع والزيتون والنخيل والأعناب ومن كل الثمرات  الآية [ 16 \ 10 - 11 ] .
قوله تعالى : وإذ نادى ربك موسى أن ائت القوم الظالمين    ( 10 ) قوم فرعون ألا يتقون    ( 11 ) . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " مريم " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وناديناه من جانب الطور الأيمن وقربناه نجيا    [ 19 \ 52 ] .
قوله تعالى : قال رب إني أخاف أن يكذبون    ( 12 ) ويضيق صدري ولا ينطلق لساني    . 

 [ ص: 87 ] قوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة عن نبيه موسى  عليه  وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام : إنى أخاف أن يكذبون ، أي : بسبب أني قتلت  منهم نفسا ، وفررت منهم لما خفت أن يقتلوني بالقتيل الذي قتلته منهم ،  ويوضح هذا المعنى الترتيب بالفاء في قوله تعالى : قال رب إني قتلت منهم نفسا فأخاف أن يقتلون    [ 28 \ 33 ] ; لأن من يخاف القتل فهو يتوقع التكذيب ، وقوله : ولا ينطلق لساني  ، أي : من أجل العقدة المذكورة في قوله تعالى عن موسى    : واحلل عقدة من لساني  يفقهوا قولي    [ 20 \ 27 - 28 ] قدمنا في الكلام على آية " طه " ، هذه بعض الآيات الدالة على ما يتعلق بهذا المبحث . 

 قوله تعالى : فأرسل إلى هارون    ( 13 ) . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " مريم " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ووهبنا له من رحمتنا أخاه هارون نبيا    [ 19 \ 53 ] .
قوله تعالى عن نبيه موسى    : ولهم علي ذنب فأخاف أن يقتلون     ( 14 ) . لم يبين هنا هذا الذنب الذي لهم عليه الذي يخاف منهم أن يقتلوه  بسببه ، وقد بين في غير هذا الموضع أن الذنب المذكور هو قتله لصاحبهم  الغبطي ، فقد صرح تعالى بالقتل المذكور في قوله تعالى : قال رب إني قتلت منهم نفسا فأخاف أن يقتلون    [ 28 \ 33 ] فقوله : قتلت منهم نفسا  مفسر لقوله : ولهم علي ذنب    [ 26 \ 14 ] ولذا رتب بالفاء على كل واحد منهما . قوله : فأخاف أن يقتلون  ، وقد أوضح تعالى قصة قتل موسى  له بقوله في " القصص " : ودخل  المدينة على حين غفلة من أهلها فوجد فيها رجلين يقتتلان هذا من شيعته وهذا  من عدوه فاستغاثه الذي من شيعته على الذي من عدوه فوكزه موسى فقضى عليه    [ 28 \ 15 ] وقوله : فقضى عليه ، أي : قتله ، وذلك هو الذنب المذكور في آية " الشعراء " هذه . 

 وقد بين تعالى أنه غفر لنبيه موسى  ذلك الذنب المذكور ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : قال رب إني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي فغفر له  الآية [ 28 \ 16 ] .
قوله تعالى : قال كلا فاذهبا بآياتنا إنا معكم مستمعون    . صيغة الجمع في قوله : إنا معكم مستمعون  ، للتعظيم ، وما ذكره جل وعلا في   [ ص: 88 ] هذه الآية من رده على موسى  خوفه القتل من فرعون  وقومه  ، بحرف الزجر الذي هو كلا ، وأمره أن يذهب هو وأخوه بآياته مبينا لهما أن  الله معهم ، أي : وهي معية خاصة بالنصر والتأييد ، وأنه مستمع لكل ما يقول  لهم فرعون  ، أوضحه أيضا في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله تعالى : قال لا تخافا إنني معكما أسمع وأرى    [ 20 \ 46 ] وقوله تعالى : قال سنشد عضدك بأخيك ونجعل لكما سلطانا فلا يصلون إليكما بآياتنا أنتما ومن اتبعكما الغالبون    [ 28 \ 35 ] .
قوله تعالى : فأتيا فرعون فقولا إنا رسول رب العالمين    . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " مريم " ، و " طه " ، وبينا في سورة " طه " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : فقولا إنا رسولا ربك    [ 20 \ 47 ] وجه تثنيته الرسول في " طه " ، وإفراده هنا في " الشعراء " ، مع شواهده العربية .
قوله تعالى : قال ألم نربك فينا وليدا    . 

 تربية فرعون  لموسى  هذه التي ذكرها له هي التي ذكر مبدؤها في قوله تعالى : وقالت امرأة فرعون قرة عين لي ولك لا تقتلوه عسى أن ينفعنا أو نتخذه ولدا وهم لا يشعرون    [ 28 \ 9 ] وقوله تعالى : وألقيت عليك محبة مني ولتصنع على عيني  الآية [ 20 \ 39 ] .
قوله تعالى في كلام فرعون  لموسى    : وفعلت فعلتك التي فعلت وأنت من الكافرين    . 

 أبهم جل وعلا هذه الفعلة التي فعلها لتعبيره عنها بالاسم المبهم الذي هو  الموصول في قوله : التي فعلت ، وقد أوضحها في آيات أخر ، وبين أن الفعلة  المذكورة هي قتله نفسا منهم ; كقوله تعالى : فوكزه موسى فقضى عليه    [ 28 \ 15 ] وقوله تعالى : قال رب إني قتلت منهم نفسا  الآية [ 28 \ 33 ] وقوله عن الإسرائيلي الذي استغاث بموسى  مرتين : قال ياموسى أتريد أن تقتلني كما قتلت نفسا بالأمس إن تريد إلا أن تكون جبارا في الأرض وما تريد أن تكون من المصلحين    [ 28 \ 19 ] . 

 وأظهر الأقوال عندي في معنى قوله : وأنت من الكافرين  ، أن المراد به كفر   [ ص: 89 ] النعمة  ، يعني أنعمنا عليك بتربيتنا إياك صغيرا ، وإحساننا إليك تتقلب في نعمتنا  فكفرت نعمتنا ، وقابلت إحساننا بالإساءة لقتلك نفسا منا ، وباقي الأقوال  تركناه ; لأن هذا أظهرها عندنا . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : رد موسى  على فرعون  امتنانه عليه بالتربية ، بقوله : وتلك نعمة تمنها علي أن عبدت بني إسرائيل    [ 26 \ 25 ] يعني : تعبيدك لقومي ، وإهانتك لهم لا يعتبر معه إحسانك إلي لأني رجل واحد منهم ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : قال فعلتها إذا وأنا من الضالين    . أي : قال موسى  مجيبا لفرعون    : قال فعلتها إذا  ، أي : إذ فعلتها وأنا في ذلك الحين من الضالين  ، أي : قبل أن يوحي الله إلي ، ويبعثني رسولا ، وهذا هو التحقيق إن شاء الله في معنى الآية . 

 وقول من قال من أهل العلم : وأنا من الضالين   ، أي : من الجاهلين ، راجع إلى ما ذكرنا ; لأنه بالنسبة إلى ما علمه الله  من الوحي يعتبر قبله جاهلا ، أي : غير عالم بما أوحى الله إليه . 

 وقد بينا مرارا في هذا الكتاب المبارك أن لفظ الضلال يطلق في القرآن ، وفي اللغة العربية ثلاثة إطلاقات    : الإطلاق الأول : يطلق الضلال مرادا به الذهاب عن حقيقة الشيء ، فتقول  العرب في كل من ذهب عن علم حقيقة شيء ضل عنه ، وهذا الضلال ذهاب عن علم شيء  ما ، وليس من الضلال في الدين . 

 ومن هذا المعنى قوله هنا : وأنا من الضالين   ، أي : من الذاهبين عن علم حقيقة العلوم ، والأسرار التي لا تعلم إلا عن  طريق الوحي ، لأني في ذلك الوقت لم يوح إلي ، ومنه على التحقيق : ووجدك ضالا فهدى    [ 93 \ 3 ] أي : ذاهبا عما علمك من العلوم التي لا تدرك إلا بالوحي . 

 ومن هذا المعنى قوله تعالى : قال علمها عند ربي في كتاب لا يضل ربي ولا ينسى    [ 20 \ 52 ] فقوله : لا يضل ربي  ، أي : لا يذهب عنه علم شيء كائنا   [ ص: 90 ] ما كان ، وقوله تعالى : فإن لم يكونا رجلين فرجل وامرأتان ممن ترضون من الشهداء أن تضل إحداهما فتذكر إحداهما الأخرى    [ 2 \ 282 ] فقوله : أن تضل إحداهما  ، أي : تذهب عن علم حقيقة المشهود به بدليل قوله بعده : فتذكر إحداهما الأخرى  ، وقوله تعالى عن أولاد يعقوب : إن أبانا لفي ضلال مبين    [ 22 \ 8 ] وقوله : قالوا تالله إنك لفي ضلالك القديم    [ 12 \ 95 ] على التحقيق في ذلك كله . ومن هذا المعنى قول الشاعر : 
**وتظن سلمى  أنني أبغي بها بدلا أراها في الضلال تهيم* *

 والإطلاق الثاني : وهو المشهور في اللغة ، وفي القرآن هو إطلاق الضلال على  الذهاب عن طريق الإيمان إلى الكفر ، وعن طريق الحق إلى الباطل ، وعن طريق  الجنة إلى النار ، ومنه قوله تعالى : غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين    [ 1 \ 7 ] . 

 والإطلاق الثالث : هو إطلاق الضلال على الغيبوبة والاضمحلال ، تقول العرب :  ضل الشيء إذا غاب واضمحل ، ومنه قولهم : ضل السمن في الطعام ، إذا غاب فيه  واضمحل ، ولأجل هذا سمت العرب الدفن في القبر إضلالا ; لأن المدفون تأكله  الأرض فيغيب فيها ويضمحل . 

 ومن هذا المعنى قوله تعالى : وقالوا أئذا ضللنا في الأرض  الآية [ 32 \ 10 ] يعنون : إذا دفنوا وأكلتهم الأرض ، فضلوا فيها ، أي : غابوا فيها واضمحلوا . 

 ومن إطلاقهم الإضلال على الدفن ، قول نابغة ذبيان  يرثي النعمان بن الحارث بن أبي شمر الغساني    : 
**فإن تحي لا أملك حياتي وإن تمت     فما في حياة بعد موتك طائل 
فآب مضلوه بعين جلية     وغودر بالجولان حزم ونائل 
**

 وقول المخبل السعدي  يرثي قيس بن عاصم    : 
**أضلت بنو قيس بن سعد  عميدها     وفارسها في الدهر قيس بن عاصم  

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (424)
**سُورَةُ الشُّعَرَاءِ .* 
*صـ 91 إلى صـ 98**

*
*
 فقول الذبياني    : فآب مضلوه ، يعني : فرجع دافنوه ، وقول السعدي    : أضلت ، أي : دفنت ، ومن إطلاق الضلال أيضا على الغيبة والاضمحلال قول الأخطل    :   [ ص: 91 ] 
**كنت القذى في موج أكدر مزيد     قذف الأتي به فضل ضلالا 
**

 وقول الآخر : 
**ألم تسأل فتخبرك الديار     عن الحي المضلل أين ساروا 
**

 وزعم بعض أهل العلم أن للضلال إطلاقا رابعا ، قال : ويطلق أيضا على المحبة ، قال : ومنه قوله : قالوا تالله إنك لفي ضلالك القديم    [ 12 \ 95 ] قال : أي في حبك القديم ليوسف  ، قال : ومنه قول الشاعر : 
**هذا الضلال أشاب مني المفرقا     والعارضين ولم أكن متحققا 
عجبا لعزة في اختيار قطيعتي     بعد الضلال فحبلها قد أخلقا 
**
**قوله تعالى : ففررت منكم لما خفتكم    . خوفه منهم هذا الذي ذكر هنا أنه سبب لفراره منهم ، قد أوضحه تعالى وبين سببه في قوله : وجاء رجل من أقصى المدينة يسعى قال ياموسى إن الملأ يأتمرون بك ليقتلوك فاخرج إني لك من الناصحين  فخرج منها خائفا يترقب قال رب نجني من القوم الظالمين    [ 28 \ 20 - 21 ] وبين خوفه المذكور بقوله تعالى : فأصبح في المدينة خائفا يترقب  الآية [ 28 \ 18 ] . 

 قوله تعالى : فوهب لي ربي حكما وجعلني من المرسلين    . قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة لابتداء رسالته المذكورة هنا في سورة " مريم " ، وغيرها . 

 وقوله : فوهب لي ربي حكما  ، قال بعضهم : الحكم هنا هو النبوة ، وممن يروى عنه ذلك السدي . 

 والأظهر عندي : أن الحكم هو العلم الذي علمه الله إياه بالوحي ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : قال فرعون وما رب العالمين    . 

 [ ص: 92 ] ظاهر هذه الآية الكريمة أن فرعون  لا يعلم شيئا عن رب العالمين ، وكذلك قوله تعالى عنه : قال فمن ربكما ياموسى    [ 20 \ 49 ] وقوله : ما علمت لكم من إله غيري    [ 28 \ 38 ] وقوله : لئن اتخذت إلها غيري لأجعلنك من المسجونين    [ 26 \ 29 ] ولكن الله جل وعلا بين أن سؤال فرعون  في قوله : وما رب العالمين  ، وقوله : فمن ربكما ياموسى  ، تجاهل عارف أنه عبد مربوب لرب العالمين ، بقوله تعالى : قال لقد علمت ما أنزل هؤلاء إلا رب السماوات والأرض بصائر وإني لأظنك يافرعون مثبورا    [ 17 \ 102 ] وقوله تعالى عن فرعون  وقومه : وجحدوا بها واستيقنتها أنفسهم ظلما وعلوا    [ 27 \ 14 ] . 

 وقد أوضحنا هذا في سورة " بني إسرائيل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : إن هذا القرآن يهدي للتي هي أقوم    [ 17 \ 9 ] وفي سورة " طه " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : قال فمن ربكما ياموسى    [ 20 \ 49 ] .
قوله تعالى : قال أولو جئتك بشيء مبين  قال فأت به إن كنت من الصادقين  فألقى عصاه  ، إلى آخر القصة . 

 قد قدمنا إيضاحه بالآيات القرآنية في سورة " طه " و " الأعراف " . 

 قوله تعالى : واتل عليهم نبأ إبراهيم  إذ قال لأبيه وقومه ما تعبدون  قالوا نعبد أصناما فنظل لها عاكفين  ، - إلى قوله - إلا رب العالمين    [ 26 \ 69 - 77 ] . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " مريم " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : واذكر في الكتاب إبراهيم  الآيات [ 19 \ 41 ] .
قوله تعالى : فكبكبوا فيها هم والغاوون  وجنود إبليس أجمعون    . قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في مواضع من هذا الكتاب المبارك في سورة " بني إسرائيل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : قال اذهب فمن تبعك منهم فإن جهنم جزاؤكم جزاء موفورا    [ 17 \ 63 ] وفي " الحجر " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وإن جهنم لموعدهم أجمعين  لها سبعة أبواب لكل باب منهم جزء مقسوم    [ 15 \ 43 - 44 ] .
[ ص: 93 ] قوله تعالى : قالوا وهم فيها يختصمون  تالله إن كنا لفي ضلال مبين  إذ نسويكم برب العالمين    . 

 ما دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة من أن أهل النار يختصمون فيها ، جاء موضحا في مواضع أخر من كتاب الله تعالى ; كقوله تعالى : هذا فوج مقتحم معكم لا مرحبا بهم إنهم صالوا النار  قالوا بل أنتم لا مرحبا بكم  ، إلى قوله تعالى : إن ذلك لحق تخاصم أهل النار    [ 38 \ 59 - 64 ] . 

 وقد قدمنا إيضاح هذا بالآيات القرآنية في سورة " الأعراف " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : حتى إذا اداركوا فيها جميعا قالت أخراهم لأولاهم ربنا هؤلاء أضلونا فآتهم عذابا ضعفا من النار    [ 7 \ 38 ] وفي سورة " البقرة " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : إذ تبرأ الذين اتبعوا  الآية [ 2 \ 166 ] . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : تالله إن كنا لفي ضلال مبين  إذ نسويكم برب العالمين  ، قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في أول سورة " الأنعام " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ثم الذين كفروا بربهم يعدلون    [ 6 \ 1 ] . 
قوله تعالى : فما لنا من شافعين    . قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " البقرة " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ولا يقبل منها شفاعة    [ 2 \ 48 ] وفي سورة " الأعراف " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : فهل لنا من شفعاء فيشفعوا لنا  الآية [ 7 \ 53 ] .
قوله تعالى فلو أن لنا كرة فنكون من المؤمنين    . دلت هذه الآية الكريمة على أمرين : الأول منهما : أن الكفار يوم القيامة ، يتمنون الرد إلى الدنيا ، لأن ( لو ) في قوله هنا : فلو أن لنا   للتمني ، والكرة هنا : الرجعة إلى الدنيا ، وإنهم زعموا أنهم إن ردوا إلى  الدنيا كانوا من المؤمنين المصدقين للرسل ، فيما جاءت به ، وهذان الأمران  قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة لكل واحد منهما . 

 أما تمنيهم الرجوع إلى الدنيا ، فقد أوضحناه بالآيات القرآنية في سورة " الأعراف " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : أو نرد فنعمل غير الذي كنا نعمل    [ 7 \ 53 ] . وأما زعمهم   [ ص: 94 ] أنهم  إن ردوا إلى الدنيا آمنوا ، فقد بينا الآيات الموضحة له في " الأعراف " ،  في الكلام على الآية المذكورة ، وفي " الأنعام " ، في الكلام على قوله  تعالى : ولو ردوا لعادوا لما نهوا عنه وإنهم لكاذبون    [ 6 \ 28 ] . 

 قوله تعالى : كذبت قوم نوح المرسلين  الآيات . 

 قد قدمنا الكلام عليها في سورة " الحج " وفي غيرها ، وتكلمنا على قوله تعالى : وما أسألكم عليه من أجر إن أجري إلا على رب العالمين    [ 26 \ 109 - 127 - 145 - 164 - 180 ] في قصة نوح  ، وهود  ، وصالح  ، ولوط  ، وشعيب    . وبينا الآيات الموضحة لذلك في سورة " هود " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ويا قوم لا أسألكم عليه مالا إن أجري إلا على الله  الآية [ 11 \ 29 ] .
قوله تعالى : قالوا أنؤمن لك واتبعك الأرذلون    . 

 قد قدمنا الكلام عليه في سورة " هود " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى عن قوم نوح    : وما نراك اتبعك إلا الذين هم أراذلنا    [ 11 \ 27 ] .
قوله تعالى : وما أنا بطارد المؤمنين    . قد قدمنا ما يدل عليه من القرآن في سورة " هود " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى عن نوح    : وما أنا بطارد الذين آمنوا إنهم ملاقو ربهم ولكني أراكم قوما تجهلون  ويا قوم من ينصرني من الله إن طردتهم    [ 11 \ 29 - 30 ] . 

 وأوضحناه بالآيات القرآنية في سورة " الأنعام " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ولا تطرد الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي يريدون وجهه  ، إلى قوله : فتطردهم فتكون من الظالمين    [ 6 \ 25 ] وفي سورة " الكهف " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : واصبر نفسك مع الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي يريدون وجهه    [ 18 \ 28 ] .
قوله تعالى : قال رب إن قومي كذبون  فافتح بيني وبينهم فتحا ونجني ومن معي من المؤمنين  فأنجيناه ومن معه في الفلك المشحون  ثم أغرقنا بعد الباقين    . قوله تعالى هنا عن نوح    : قال رب إن قومي كذبون  ، أوضحه في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله : قال رب إني دعوت قومي ليلا ونهارا  فلم يزدهم دعائي إلا فرارا   [ ص: 95 ] وإني كلما دعوتهم لتغفر لهم جعلوا أصابعهم في آذانهم واستغشوا ثيابهم وأصروا واستكبروا استكبارا    [ 71 \ 5 - 7 ] وقوله هنا : فافتح بيني وبينهم فتحا   ، أي : احكم بيني وبينهم حكما ، وهذا الحكم الذي سأل ربه إياه هو إهلاك  الكفار ، وإنجاؤه هو ومن آمن معه ، كما أوضحه تعالى في آيات أخر ; كقوله  تعالى : فدعا ربه أني مغلوب فانتصر    [ 54 \ 10 ] وقوله تعالى : وقال نوح رب لا تذر على الأرض من الكافرين ديارا    [ 71 \ 26 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وقوله هنا عن نوح    : ونجني ومن معي من المؤمنين  ، قد بين في آيات كثيرة أنه أجاب دعاءه هذا ; كقوله هنا : فأنجيناه ومن معه في الفلك المشحون  ، وقوله تعالى : فأنجيناه وأصحاب السفينة  الآية [ 29 \ 15 ] وقوله تعالى : ولقد نادانا نوح فلنعم المجيبون  ونجيناه وأهله من الكرب العظيم    [ 37 \ 75 - 76 ] والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة . 

 وقوله هنا : ثم أغرقنا بعد الباقين  ، جاء موضحا في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى : فأخذهم الطوفان وهم ظالمون    [ 29 \ 14 ] وقوله تعالى : ولا تخاطبني في الذين ظلموا إنهم مغرقون    [ 11 \ 37 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 والمشحون : المملوء ، ومنه قول عبيد بن الأبرص    : 
**شحنا أرضهم بالخيل حتى تركناهم أذل من الصراط* *

 والفلك : يطلق على الواحد والجمع ، فإن أطلق على الواحد جاز تذكيره ; كقوله هنا : في الفلك المشحون  ، وإن جمع أنث ، والمراد بالفلك هنا السفينة ; كما صرح تعالى بذلك في قوله : فأنجيناه وأصحاب السفينة  الآية [ 29 \ 15 ] .
قوله تعالى : كذب أصحاب الأيكة المرسلين    . قال أكثر أهل العلم : إن أصحاب الأيكة  هم مدين    . قال ابن كثير    : وهو الصحيح ، وعليه فتكون هذه الآية بينتها الآيات الموضحة قصة شعيب  مع مدين  ، ومما استدل به أهل هذا القول ، أنه قال هنا لأصحاب الأيكة    : أوفوا الكيل ولا تكونوا من المخسرين  وزنوا بالقسطاس المستقيم  ولا تبخسوا الناس أشياءهم ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين    [ 26 \ 181 - 183 ] وهذا الكلام ذكر الله عنه أنه قاله لمدين  في مواضع متعددة ; كقوله في " هود " : وإلى مدين  أخاهم شعيبا قال يا قوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره ولا تنقصوا   [ ص: 96 ] المكيال والميزان إني أراكم بخير وإني أخاف عليكم عذاب يوم محيط  ويا قوم أوفوا المكيال والميزان بالقسط ولا تبخسوا الناس أشياءهم ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين  بقية الله خير لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين    [ 11 \ 84 - 86 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقد قدمنا في سورة " الأعراف " ، قولنا : فإن قيل الهلاك الذي أصاب قوم شعيب  ذكر الله جل وعلا في " الأعراف " أنه رجفة ، وذكر في " هود " أنه صيحة ، وذكر في " الشعراء " ، أنه عذاب يوم الظلة . 

 فالجواب ما قاله ابن كثير     - رحمه الله - في تفسيره ، قال : وقد اجتمع عليهم ذلك كله ، أصابهم عذاب  يوم الظلة ، وهي سحابة أظلتهم فيها شرر من نار ولهب ووهج عظيم ، ثم جاءتهم  صيحة من السماء ، ورجفة من الأرض شديدة من أسفل منهم فزهقت الأرواح ، وفاضت  النفوس ، وخمدت الأجسام ، انتهى . وعلى القول بأن شعيبا  أرسل إلى أمتين : مدين  وأصحاب الأيكة  ، وأن مدين  ليسوا هم أصحاب الأيكة  ، فلا إشكال . وقد جاء ذلك في حديث ضعيف عن  عبد الله بن عمرو  ، وممن روي عنه هذا القول : قتادة  ، وعكرمة   وإسحاق بن بشر    . 

 وقد قدمنا بعض الآيات الموضحة لهذا في سورة " الحجر " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وإن كان أصحاب الأيكة لظالمين  فانتقمنا منهم    [ 25 \ 78 - 79 ] وأوضحنا هنالك أن نافعا  ، وابن عامر  ، وابن كثير  قرأوا  ليكة في سورة " الشعراء " ، وسورة " ص " ، بلام مفتوحة أول الكلمة ، وتاء  مفتوحة آخرها من غير همز ، ولا تعريف على أن اسم القرية غير منصرف ، وأن  الباقين قرأوا : ( الأيكة ) بالتعريف والهمز وكسر التاء ، وأن الجميع  اتفقوا على ذلك في " ق " و " الحجر " ، وأوضحنا هنالك توجيه القراءتين في "  الشعراء " و " ص " ، ومعنى ( الأيكة ) في اللغة مع بعض الشواهد العربية . 
قوله تعالى : واتقوا الذي خلقكم والجبلة الأولين    . الجبلة : الخلق ، ومنه قوله تعالى : ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا    [ 36 \ 62 ] وقد استدل بآية " يس " ، المذكورة على آية " الشعراء " هذه ابن زيد  نقله عنه ابن كثير  ، ومن ذلك قول الشاعر : 
**والموت أعظم حادث مما يمر على الجبله 
**
**[ ص: 97 ] قوله تعالى : وإنه لتنزيل رب العالمين  نزل به الروح الأمين  على قلبك لتكون من المنذرين  بلسان عربي مبين    . 

 أكد جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أن هذا القرآن العظيم تنزيل رب العالمين ، وأنه نزل به الروح الأمين ، الذي هو جبريل  على  قلب نبينا - صلى الله عليهما وسلم - ليكون من المنذرين به ، وأنه نزل عليه  بلسان عربي مبين ، وما ذكره جل وعلا هنا أوضحه في غير هذا الموضع . أما  كون هذا القرآن تنزيل رب العالمين ، فقد أوضحه جل وعلا في آيات من كتابه ;  كقوله تعالى : إنه لقرآن كريم  في كتاب مكنون  لا يمسه إلا المطهرون  تنزيل من رب العالمين    [ 56 \ 77 - 79 ] وقوله تعالى : وما هو بقول شاعر قليلا ما تؤمنون  ولا بقول كاهن قليلا ما تذكرون  تنزيل من رب العالمين    [ 69 \ 41 - 43 ] وقوله تعالى : طه  ما أنزلنا عليك القرآن لتشقى  إلا تذكرة لمن يخشى  تنزيلا ممن خلق الأرض والسماوات العلا    [ 20 \ 1 - 4 ] وقوله تعالى : تنزيل الكتاب من الله العزيز الحكيم    [ 45 \ 2 ] وقوله : حم  تنزيل من الرحمن الرحيم  كتاب فصلت آياته قرآنا عربيا  الآية [ 41 \ 1 - 3 ] وقوله تعالى : يس  والقرآن الحكيم  إنك لمن المرسلين  على صراط مستقيم  تنزيل العزيز الرحيم  لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون    [ 36 \ 1 - 6 ] والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة . 

 وقوله : نزل به الروح الأمين  ، بينه أيضا في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله : قل من كان عدوا لجبريل فإنه نزله على قلبك بإذن الله  الآية [ 2 \ 97 ] وقوله : لتكون من المنذرين  ، أي : نزل به عليك لأجل أن تكون من المنذرين به ، جاء مبينا في آيات أخر ; كقوله تعالى : المص  كتاب أنزل إليك فلا يكن في صدرك حرج منه لتنذر به  الآية [ 7 \ 1 - 2 ] أي : أنزل إليك لتنذر به ، وقوله تعالى : تنزيل العزيز الرحيم  لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم  الآية [ 36 \ 5 - 6 ] . وقوله : بلسان عربي مبين  ، ذكره أيضا في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله : لسان الذي يلحدون إليه أعجمي وهذا لسان عربي مبين    [ 16 \ 103 ] وقوله تعالى : كتاب فصلت آياته قرآنا عربيا  الآية [ 41 \ 3 ] . 

 وقد بينا معنى اللسان العربي بشواهده في سورة " النحل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وهذا لسان عربي مبين    [ 16 \ 103 ] وقد أوضحنا معنى إنزال جبريل  القرآن   [ ص: 98 ] على قلبه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالآيات القرآنية في سورة " البقرة " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : قل من كان عدوا لجبريل فإنه نزله على قلبك بإذن الله  الآية [ 2 \ 97 ] .
قوله تعالى ولو نزلناه على بعض الأعجمين  فقرأه عليهم ما كانوا به مؤمنين    . قد قدمنا هذه الآية الكريمة ، مع ما يوضحها من الآيات في " النحل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : لسان الذي يلحدون إليه أعجمي  الآية [ 16 \ 103 ] . 

 واعلم أن كل صوت غير عربي تسميه العرب أعجم ، ولو من غير عاقل ، ومنه قول حميد بن ثور  يذكر صوت حمامة : 
**فلم أر مثلي شاقه صوت مثلها ولا عربيا شاقه صوت أعجما 

قوله تعالى : كذلك سلكناه في قلوب المجرمين  لا يؤمنون به حتى يروا العذاب الأليم    . 

 قوله : سلكناه ، أي : أدخلناه ، كما قدمنا إيضاحه بالآيات القرآنية والشواهد العربية في سورة " هود " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : قلنا احمل فيها من كل زوجين اثنين  الآية [ 11 \ 40 ] والضمير في سلكناه ، قيل : للقرآن ، وهو الأظهر . وقيل : للتكذيب والكفر المذكور في قوله : ما كانوا به مؤمنين     [ 26 \ 199 ] وهؤلاء الكفار الذين ذكر الله جل وعلا في هذه الآية  الكريمة أنهم لا يؤمنون حتى يروا العذاب الأليم ، هم الذين حقت عليهم كلمة  العذاب ، وسبق في علم الله أنهم أشقياء ; كما يدل لذلك قوله تعالى : إن الذين حقت عليهم كلمة ربك لا يؤمنون ولو جاءتهم كل آية حتى يروا العذاب الأليم     [ 10 \ 96 - 97 ] وقد أوضحنا شدة تعنت هؤلاء ، وأنهم لا يؤمنون بالآيات  في سورة " الفرقان " ، وفي سورة " بني إسرائيل " وغيرهما . وقوله : كذلك سلكناه   نعت لمصدر محذوف ، أي : كذلك السلك ، أي : الإدخال ، سلكناه ، أي :  أدخلناه في قلوب المجرمين ، وإيضاحه على أنه القرآن : أن الله أنزله على  رجل عربي فصيح بلسان عربي مبين ، فسمعوه وفهموه لأنه بلغتهم ، ودخلت معانيه  في قلوبهم ، ولكنهم لم يؤمنوا به ; لأن كلمة العذاب حقت عليهم ، وعلى أن  الضمير في سلكناه للكفر والتكذيب ، فقوله عنهم : ما كانوا به مؤمنين  ، يدل على إدخال الكفر والتكذيب في قلوبهم ، أي : كذلك السلك سلكناه ، إلخ .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (425)
**سُورَةُ الشُّعَرَاءِ .* 
*صـ 99 إلى صـ 106**
*

*[ ص: 99 ] قوله تعالى : فيقولوا هل نحن منظرون    . 

 لفظة : هل هنا يراد بها التمني ، والآية تدل على أنهم تمنوا التأخير  والإنظار ، أي : الإمهال ، وقد دلت آيات أخر على طلبهم ذلك صريحا ، وأنهم  لم يجابوا إلى ما طلبوا ; كقوله تعالى : وأنذر  الناس يوم يأتيهم العذاب فيقول الذين ظلموا ربنا أخرنا إلى أجل قريب نجب  دعوتك ونتبع الرسل أولم تكونوا أقسمتم من قبل ما لكم من زوال    [ 14 \ 44 ] وأوضح أنهم لا ينظرون في آيات من كتابه ; كقوله تعالى : فلا يستطيعون ردها ولا هم ينظرون    [ 21 \ 40 ] وقوله تعالى : وما كانوا إذا منظرين    [ 44 \ 29 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : أفبعذابنا يستعجلون    . قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " الرعد " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ويستعجلونك بالسيئة قبل الحسنة  الآية [ 13 \ 6 ] وذكرنا طرفا منه في سورة " يونس " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : قل أرأيتم إن أتاكم عذابه بياتا أو نهارا ماذا يستعجل منه المجرمون  أثم إذا ما وقع آمنتم به آلآن وقد كنتم به تستعجلون    [ 10 \ 50 - 51 ] .
قوله تعالى : أفرأيت إن متعناهم سنين  ثم جاءهم ما كانوا يوعدون  ما أغنى عنهم ما كانوا يمتعون    . 

 قد قدمنا إيضاحه في سورة " البقرة " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : يود أحدهم لو يعمر ألف سنة وما هو بمزحزحه من العذاب أن يعمر    [ 2 \ 96 ] .
قوله تعالى : وما أهلكنا من قرية إلا لها منذرون    . قد قدمنا إيضاحه بالآيات القرآنية في سورة " بني إسرائيل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا    [ 17 \ 15 ] .
قوله تعالى : ذكرى وما كنا ظالمين    . قد قدمنا الآيات الدالة عليه ; كقوله تعالى : إن الله لا يظلم الناس شيئا ولكن الناس أنفسهم يظلمون    [ 10 \ 44 ] وقوله تعالى : إن الله لا يظلم مثقال ذرة وإن تك حسنة يضاعفها ويؤت من لدنه أجرا عظيما    [ 4 \ 40 ]   [ ص: 100 ] إلى  غير ذلك من الآيات . وقوله : ذكرى ، أعربه بعضهم مرفوعا ، على أنه خبر  مبتدأ محذوف ، أي : هذه ذكرى ، وأعربه بعضهم منصوبا ، وفي إعرابه على أنه  منصوب أوجه : منها أنه ما ناب عن المطلق ، من قوله : منذرون ، لأن أنذر  وذكر متقاربان . 

 ومنها أنه مفعول من أجله ، أي : منذرون من أجل الذكرى بمعنى التذكرة . 

 ومنها أنها حال من الضمير في منذرون ، أي : ينذرونهم في حال كونهم ذوي تذكرة .
قوله تعالى : إنهم عن السمع لمعزولون    . قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " الحجر " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ولقد جعلنا في السماء بروجا وزيناها للناظرين  وحفظناها  الآية [ 15 \ 16 - 17 ] .
قوله تعالى : فلا تدع مع الله إلها آخر فتكون من المعذبين    . قد أوضحنا في سورة " بني إسرائيل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : لا تجعل مع الله إلها آخر فتقعد مذموما مخذولا     [ 17 \ 22 ] بالدليل القرآني أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يخاطب  بمثل هذا الخطاب ، والمراد التشريع لأمته مع بعض الشواهد العربية ، وقوله  هنا : فلا تدع مع الله إلها آخر  الآية ، جاء معناه في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله : لا تجعل مع الله إلها آخر فتقعد مذموما مخذولا    [ 17 \ 22 ] وقوله تعالى : ولا تجعل مع الله إلها آخر فتلقى في جهنم ملوما مدحورا    [ 17 \ 39 ] وقوله تعالى : لئن أشركت ليحبطن عملك    [ 39 \ 65 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : وأنذر عشيرتك الأقربين     . هذا الأمر في هذه الآية الكريمة بإنذاره خصوص عشيرته الأقربين ، لا  ينافي الأمر بالإنذار العام ، كما دلت على ذلك الآيات القرآنية ; كقوله  تعالى : تبارك الذي نزل الفرقان على عبده ليكون للعالمين نذيرا    [ 25 \ 1 ] وقوله تعالى : وأوحي إلي هذا القرآن لأنذركم به ومن بلغ    [ 6 \ 19 ] وقوله تعالى : وتنذر به قوما لدا    [ 19 \ 97 ] والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة .
[ ص: 101 ] قوله تعالى : واخفض جناحك لمن اتبعك من المؤمنين    . قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " المائدة " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : فسوف يأتي الله بقوم يحبهم ويحبونه أذلة على المؤمنين أعزة على الكافرين    [ 5 \ 54 ] وفي " الحجر " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : واخفض جناحك للمؤمنين    [ 15 \ 88 ] وقد وعدنا في سورة " بني إسرائيل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا     [ 17 \ 23 ] بأنا نوضح معنى خفض الجناح ، وإضافته إلى الذل في سورة "  الشعراء " ، في هذا الموضع ، وهذا وفاؤنا بذلك الوعد ، ويكفينا في الوفاء  به أن ننقل كلامنا في رسالتنا المسماة : " منع جواز المجاز في المنزل  للتعبد والإعجاز " . 

 فقد قلنا فيها ، ما نصه : والجواب عن قوله تعالى : واخفض لهما جناح الذل    [ 17 \ 24 ] أن الجناح هنا مستعمل في حقيقته ; لأن الجناح يطلق لغة حقيقة على يد الإنسان وعضده وإبطه . قال تعالى : واضمم إليك جناحك من الرهب     [ 28 \ 32 ] والخفض مستعمل في معناه الحقيقي ، الذي هو ضد الرفع ; لأن  مريد البطش يرفع جناحيه ، ومظهر الذل والتواضع يخفض جناحيه ، فالأمر بخفض  الجناح للوالدين كناية عن لين الجانب لهما ، والتواضع لهما ; كما قال لنبيه  - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : واخفض جناحك لمن اتبعك من المؤمنين  ، وإطلاق العرب خفض الجناح كناية عن التواضع ولين الجانب أسلوب معروف ، ومنه قول الشاعر : 
**وأنت الشهير بخفض الجنا ح فلا تك في رفعه أجدلا* *

 وأما إضافة الجناح إلى الذل ، فلا تستلزم المجاز كما يظنه كثير ; لأن الإضافة فيه كالإضافة في قولك : حاتم الجود . 

 فيكون المعنى : واخفض لهما الجناح الذليل من الرحمة ، أو الذلول على قراءة الذل بالكسر ، وما يذكر عن أبي تمام  من أنه لما قال : 
**لا تسقني ماء الملام فإنني     صب قد استعذبت ماء بكائي 
**

 جاءه رجل فقال له : صب لي في هذا الإناء شيئا من ماء الملام ، فقال له : إن أتيتني   [ ص: 102 ] بريشة  من جناح الذل صببت لك شيئا من ماء الملام ، فلا حجة فيه ; لأن الآية لا  يراد بها أن للذل جناحا ، وإنما يراد بها خفض الجناح المتصف بالذل للوالدين  من الرحمة بهما ، وغاية ما في ذلك إضافة الموصوف إلى صفته كحاتم الجود ،  ونظيره في القرآن الإضافة في قوله : مطر السوء    [ 25 \ 40 ] و عذاب الهون     [ 6 \ 93 ] أي : مطر حجارة السجيل الموصوف بسوئه من وقع عليه ، وعذاب  أهل النار الموصوف بهون من وقع عليه ، والمسوغ لإضافة خصوص الجناح إلى الذل  مع أن الذل من صفة الإنسان لا من صفة خصوص الجناح ، أن خفض الجناح كني به  عن ذل الإنسان ، وتواضعه ولين جانبه لوالديه رحمة بهما ، وإسناد صفات الذات  لبعض أجزائها من أساليب اللغة العربية ، كإسناد الكذب والخطيئة إلى  الناصية في قوله تعالى : ناصية كاذبة خاطئة    [ 96 \ 16 ] وكإسناد الخشوع والعمل والنصب إلى الوجوه في قوله تعالى : وجوه يومئذ خاشعة  عاملة ناصبة     [ 88 \ 2 - 3 ] وأمثال ذلك كثيرة في القرآن ، وفي كلام العرب . وهذا هو  الظاهر في معنى الآية ، ويدل عليه كلام السلف من المفسرين . 

 وقال ابن القيم  في "  الصواعق " : إن معنى إضافة الجناح إلى الذل أن للذل جناحا معنويا يناسبه لا  جناح ريش ، والله تعالى أعلم ، انتهى . وفيه إيضاح معنى خفض الجناح . 

 والتحقيق أن إضافة الجناح إلى الذل من إضافة الموصوف إلى صفته ; كما أوضحنا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . وقال  الزمخشري  في " الكشاف " ، في تفسير قوله تعالى : لمن اتبعك من المؤمنين  ، فإن قلت : المتبعون للرسول هم المؤمنون ، والمؤمنون هم المتبعون للرسول ، فما قوله : لمن اتبعك من المؤمنين    . 

 قلت : فيه وجهان ، أن يسميهم قبل الدخول في الإيمان مؤمنين ، لمشارفتهم  ذلك . وأن يريد بالمؤمنين المصدقين بألسنتهم ، وهم صنفان : صنف صدق واتبع  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيما جاء به ، وصنف لم يوجد منهم إلا  التصديق فحسب ، ثم إما أن يكونوا منافقين أو فاسقين ، والمنافق والفاسق ،  لا يخفض لهما الجناح . 

 والمعنى : المؤمنين من عشيرتك وغيرهم ، أي : أنذر قومك فإن اتبعوك وأطاعوك  ، فاخفض لهم جناحك ، وإن عصوك ولم يتبعوك فتبرأ منهم ومن أعمالهم من الشرك  بالله وغيره ، انتهى منه . 

 [ ص: 103 ] والأظهر عندي في قوله : لمن اتبعك من المؤمنين  ، أنه نوع من التوكيد يكثر مثله في القرآن العظيم ; كقوله : يقولون بأفواههم  الآية [ 3 \ 167 ] ومعلوم أنهم إنما يقولون بأفواههم . وقوله تعالى : فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم    [ 2 \ 79 ] ومعلوم أنهم إنما يكتبونه بأيديهم ، وقوله تعالى : ولا طائر يطير بجناحيه    [ 6 \ 38 ] وقوله تعالى : حسدا من عند أنفسهم    [ 2 \ 109 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .قوله تعالى : وتوكل على العزيز الرحيم  الذي يراك حين تقوم  وتقلبك في الساجدين    . 

 قد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك ، أن من أنواع البيان التي تضمنها  أن يقول بعض العلماء في الآية قولا ، وتكون في الآية قرينة تدل على عدم  صحته ، وذكرنا أمثلة متعددة لذلك في الترجمة ، وفيما مضى من الكتاب . 

 وإذا علمت ذلك ، فاعلم أن قوله هنا : وتقلبك في الساجدين  ، قال فيه بعض أهل العلم المعنى : وتقلبك في أصلاب آبائك الساجدين ، أي : المؤمنين بالله كآدم  ونوح  ، وإبراهيم  ، وإسماعيل    . 

 واستدل بعضهم لهذا القول فيمن بعد إبراهيم  من آبائه ، بقوله تعالى عن إبراهيم    : وجعلها كلمة باقية في عقبه    [ 43 \ 28 ] وممن روي عنه هذا القول  ابن عباس  نقله عنه القرطبي  ، وفي الآية قرينة تدل على عدم صحة هذا القول ، وهي قوله تعالى قبله مقترنا به : الذي يراك حين تقوم   ، فإنه لم يقصد به أن يقوم في أصلاب الآباء إجماعا ، وأول الآية مرتبط  بآخرها ، أي : الذي يراك حين تقوم إلى صلاتك ، وحين تقوم من فراشك ومجلسك ،  ويرى وتقلبك في الساجدين  ، أي : المصلين ، على أظهر الأقوال ; لأنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يتقلب في المصلين قائما ، وساجدا وراكعا ، وقال بعضهم : الذي يراك حين تقوم  ، أي : إلى الصلاة وحدك ، و وتقلبك في الساجدين  ، أي : المصلين إذا صليت بالناس . 

 وقوله هنا : الذي يراك حين تقوم  الآية ، يدل على الاعتناء به - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ويوضح ذلك قوله تعالى : واصبر لحكم ربك فإنك بأعيننا  الآية [ 52 \ 48 ] . 

 [ ص: 104 ] وقوله : وتوكل قرأه عامة السبع غير نافع  وابن عامر    : وتوكل بالواو ، وقرأه نافع  وابن عامر    : فتوكل بالفاء ، وبعض نسخ المصحف العثماني فيها الواو وبعضها فيها الفاء ، وقوله هنا : وتوكل على العزيز الرحيم  ، قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " الفاتحة " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وإياك نستعين    [ 1 \ 5 ] وبسطنا إيضاحه بالآيات القرآنية مع بيان معنى التوكل في سورة " بني إسرائيل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وآتينا موسى الكتاب وجعلناه هدى لبني إسرائيل ألا تتخذوا من دوني ‎وكيلا    [ 17 \ 2 ] . 
قوله تعالى : والشعراء يتبعهم الغاوون    . الشعراء : جمع شاعر ، كجاهل وجهلاء ، وعالم وعلماء . و يتبعهم الغاوون    : جمع غاو وهو الضال ، وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : يتبعهم الغاوون  يدل على أن اتباع الشعراء من اتباع الشيطان ، بدليل قوله تعالى : إن عبادي ليس لك عليهم سلطان إلا من اتبعك من الغاوين    [ 15 \ 42 ] وقرأ هذا الحرف نافع  وحده : يتبعهم بسكون التاء المثناة ، وفتح الباء الموحدة ، وقرأه الباقون يتبعهم بتشديد المثناة ، وكسر الموحدة ، ومعناهما واحد . 

 وما ذكره تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة ، في قوله : والشعراء يتبعهم الغاوون   ، يدل على تكذيب الكفار في دعواهم ، أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شاعر  ; لأن الذين يتبعهم الغاوون ، لا يمكن أن يكون النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم  - منهم . 

 ويوضح هذا المعنى ما جاء من الآيات ، مبينا أنهم ادعوا عليه - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - أنه شاعر وتكذيب الله لهم في ذلك ، أما دعواهم أنه - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - شاعر ، فقد ذكره تعالى في قوله عنهم : بل قالوا أضغاث أحلام بل افتراه بل هو شاعر  الآية [ 21 \ 5 ] وقوله تعالى : ويقولون أئنا لتاركو آلهتنا لشاعر مجنون    [ 37 \ 36 ] وقوله تعالى : أم يقولون شاعر نتربص به ريب المنون    [ 52 \ 30 ] . وأما تكذيب الله لهم في ذلك ، فقد ذكره في قوله تعالى : وما هو بقول شاعر قليلا ما تؤمنون  الآية [ 69 \ 41 ] وقوله تعالى : وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين    [ 36 \ 96 ] وقوله تعالى : ويقولون أئنا لتاركو آلهتنا لشاعر مجنون  بل جاء بالحق وصدق المرسلين    [ 37 \ 36 - 37 ] ; لأن   [ ص: 105 ] قوله تعالى : بل جاء بالحق  الآية ، تكذيب لهم في قولهم إنه شاعر مجنون .مسألتان تتعلقان بهذه الآية الكريمة . 

 المسألة الأولى : اعلم أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثبت عنه أنه قال : " لأن يمتلئ جوف رجل قيحا يريه خير له من أن يمتلئ شعرا   " ، رواه الشيخان في صحيحيهما من حديث  أبي هريرة  رضي  الله عنه ، وقوله في الحديث : " يريه " بفتح المثناة التحتية وكسر الراء  بعدها ياء ، مضارع ورى القيح جوفه ، يريه ، وريا إذا أكله وأفسده ، والأظهر  أن أصل وراه أصاب رئته بالإفساد . 

 واعلم أن التحقيق لا ينبغي العدول عنه أن الشعر كلام حسنه حسن ، وقبيحه قبيح   . 

 ومن الأدلة القرآنية على ذلك أنه تعالى لما ذم الشعراء ، بقوله : يتبعهم الغاوون  ألم تر أنهم في كل واد  وأنهم يقولون ما لا يفعلون    [ 26 \ 224 - 226 ] استثنى من ذلك الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات ، في قوله : إلا الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وذكروا الله كثيرا  الآية [ 26 \ 227 ] . 

 وبما ذكرنا تعلم أن التحقيق أن الحديث الصحيح المصرح بأن امتلاء الجوف من  القيح المفسد له خير من امتلائه من الشعر ، محمول على من أقبل على الشعر ،  واشتغل به عن الذكر ، وتلاوة القرآن ، وطاعة الله تعالى ، وعلى الشعر  القبيح المتضمن للكذب ، والباطل كذكر الخمر ومحاسن النساء الأجنبيات ، ونحو  ذلك .المسألة الثانية : اعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في الشاعر إذا اعترف في شعره بما يستوجب حدا ، هل يقام عليه الحد ؟ على قولين : أحدهما : أنه يقام عليه لأنه أقر به ، والإقرار تثبت به الحدود . 

 والثاني : أنه لا يحد بإقراره في الشعر ; لأن كذب الشاعر في شعره أمر معروف معتاد ، واقع لا نزاع فيه . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : أظهر القولين عندي : أن الشاعر إذا أقر  في شعره بما يستوجب الحد ، لا يقام عليه الحد ; لأن الله جل وعلا صرح هنا  بكذبهم في شعرهم في قوله : وأنهم يقولون ما لا يفعلون  ، فهذه الآية الكريمة تدرأ عنهم الحد ،   [ ص: 106 ] ولكن الأظهر أنه إن أقر بذلك استوجب بإقراره به الملام والتأديب وإن كان لا يحد به ، كما ذكره جماعة من أهل الأخبار في قصة  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه المشهورة مع النعمان بن عدي بن نضلة    . 

 قال ابن كثير    - رحمه الله - في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : وقد ذكر عن محمد بن إسحاق  ، ومحمد بن سعد  في " الطبقات " ،  والزبير بن بكار  في كتاب الفكاهة : أن أمير المؤمنين  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه استعمل النعمان بن عدي بن نضلة  على ميسان من أرض البصرة  ، وكان يقول الشعر ، فقال : 
**ألا هل أتى الحسناء أن حليلها بميسان  يسقى في زجاج وحنتم     إذا شئت غنتني دهاقين قرية 
ورقاصة تجذو على كل منسم     فإن كنت ندماني فبالأكبر اسقني 
ولا تسقني بالأصغر المتثلم     لعل أمير المؤمنين يسوءه 
تنادمنا بالجوسق المتهدم* *

 فلما بلغ ذلك  عمر بن الخطاب    - رضي الله عنه - قال : إي والله إنه ليسوءني ذلك ، ومن لقيه فليخبره أني قد عزلته ، وكتب إليه عمر    : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، حم  تنزيل الكتاب من الله العزيز العليم  غافر الذنب وقابل التوب شديد العقاب ذي الطول لا إله إلا هو إليه المصير    [ 40 \ 1 - 3 ] أما بعد : فقد بلغني قولك : 
**لعل أمير المؤمنين يسوءه     تنادمنا بالجوسق المتهدم 
**

 وايم الله إنه ليسوءني ، وقد عزلتك . فلما قدم على عمر  بكته بهذا الشعر ، فقال : والله يا أمير المؤمنين ما شربتها قط ، وما ذلك الشعر إلا شيء طفح على لساني ، فقال عمر     : أظن ذلك ، ولكن والله لا تعمل لي عملا أبدا ، وقد قلت ما قلت ، فلم  يذكر أنه حده على الشراب ، وقد ضمنه شعره لأنهم يقولون ما لا يفعلون ،  ولكنه ذمه عمر  ولامه على ذلك وعزله به ، انتهى محل الغرض من كلام ابن كثير  ، وهذه القصة يستأنس بها لما ذكرنا . 

 وقد ذكر غير واحد من المؤرخين أن  سليمان بن عبد الملك  ، لما سمع قول  الفرزدق    : 
**فبتن بجانبي مصرعات     وبت أفض أغلاق الختام 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (426)
**سُورَةُ الشُّعَرَاءِ .* 
*صـ 107 إلى صـ 114**
*
*قال له : قد وجب عليك الحد ، فقال  الفرزدق    : يا أمير المؤمنين قد درأ الله عني   [ ص: 107 ] الحد ، بقوله : وأنهم يقولون ما لا يفعلون  ، فلم يحده مع إقراره بموجب الحد .* 
*قوله تعالى : وأنهم يقولون ما لا يفعلون     . هذا الذي ذكره هنا عن " الشعراء " من أنهم يقولون ما لا يفعلون ، بين  في آية أخرى أنه من أسباب المقت عنده جل وعلا ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا لم تقولون ما لا تفعلون  كبر مقتا عند الله أن تقولوا ما لا تفعلون     [ 61 \ 2 - 3 ] والمقت في لغة العرب : البغض الشديد ، فقول الإنسان ما  لا يفعل ، كما ذكر عن الشعر يبغضه الله ، وإن كان قوله ما لا يفعل فيه  تفاوت ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .قوله تعالى : إلا الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات    . قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في أول سورة " الكهف " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا  الآية [ 18 \ 2 ] مع شواهده العربية .قوله تعالى : وذكروا الله كثيرا     . أثنى الله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة على الذين آمنوا وعملوا  الصالحات بذكرهم الله كثيرا ، وهذا الذي أثنى عليهم به هنا من كثرة ذكر  الله ، أمر به في آيات أخر ، وبين جزاءه ; قال تعالى : واذكروا الله كثيرا لعلكم تفلحون    [ 8 \ 45 ] وقال تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا اذكروا الله ذكرا كثيرا  وسبحوه بكرة وأصيلا    [ 33 \ 41 - 42 ] وقال تعالى : إن في خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار لآيات لأولي الألباب  الذين يذكرون الله قياما وقعودا وعلى جنوبهم  الآية [ 3 \ 191 - 192 ] وقال تعالى : والذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات أعد الله لهم مغفرة وأجرا عظيما    [ 33 \ 35 ] .قوله تعالى : وانتصروا من بعد ما ظلموا    . قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له ; كقوله تعالى : ولمن انتصر بعد ظلمه فأولئك ما عليهم من سبيل  إنما السبيل على الذين يظلمون الناس    [ 42 \ 41 - 42 ] في آخر سورة " النحل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وإن عاقبتم فعاقبوا بمثل ما عوقبتم به ولئن صبرتم لهو خير للصابرين    [ 16 \ 126 ] .[ ص: 108 ] قوله تعالى : وسيعلم الذين ظلموا أي منقلب ينقلبون     . المنقلب هنا المرجع والمصير ، والأظهر أنه هنا مصدر ميمي ، وقد تقرر  في فن الصرف أن الفعل إذا زاد على ثلاثة أحرف كان كل من مصدره الميمي ،  واسم مكانه ، واسم زمانه على صيغة اسم المفعول . 

 والمعنى : وسيعلم الذين ظلموا أي مرجع يرجعون ، وأي مصير يصيرون ، وما دلت  عليه هذه الآية الكريمة ، من أن الظالمين سيعلمون يوم القيامة المرجع الذي  يرجعون ، أي : يعلمون العاقبة السيئة التي هي مآلهم ومصيرهم ومرجعهم ، جاء  في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى : كلا سوف تعلمون  ثم كلا سوف تعلمون  كلا لو تعلمون علم اليقين  لترون الجحيم  ثم لترونها عين اليقين    [ 102 \ 3 - 7 ] وقوله تعالى : وسوف يعلمون حين يرون العذاب من أضل سبيلا    [ 25 \ 42 ] وقوله تعالى : وسيعلم الكفار لمن عقبى الدار    [ 13 \ 42 ] والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا . 

 وقوله : أي منقلب  ، ما ناب عن المطلق من قوله : ينقلبون  ، وليس مفعولا به ، لقوله : وسيعلم ، قال القرطبي     : و أي منصوب ينقلبون ، وهو بمعنى المصدر ، ولا يجوز أن يكون منصوبا بـ  سيعلم ، لأن أيا وسائر أسماء الاستفهام لا يعمل فيها ما قبلها فيما ذكره  النحويون ، قال النحاس     : وحقيقة القول في ذلك أن الاستفهام معنى وما قبله معنى آخر ، فلو عمل فيه  ما قبله لدخل بعض المعاني في بعض ، انتهى منه . والعلم عند الله تعالى . [ ص: 109 ] بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم سورة النمل قوله تعالى : هدى وبشرى للمؤمنين    . تقدم إيضاحه بالآيات القرآنية في أول سورة " البقرة " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : هدى للمتقين    [ 2 \ 2 ] .قوله تعالى : إذ قال موسى لأهله إني آنست نارا    . إلى آخر القصة ، تقدم إيضاحه في " مريم " و " طه " ، و " الأعراف " .قوله تعالى : وورث سليمان داود    . قد قدمنا أنها وراثة علم ودين ، لا وراثة مال في سورة " مريم " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : فهب لي من لدنك وليا  يرثني ويرث من آل يعقوب  الآية [ 19 \ 6 ] وبينا هناك الأدلة على أن الأنبياء صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم لا يورث عنهم المال .قوله تعالى : ألا يسجدوا لله الذي يخرج الخبء في السماوات والأرض ويعلم ما تخفون وما تعلنون    . تقدم إيضاحه بالآيات القرآنية في أول سورة " هود " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ألا إنهم يثنون صدورهم ليستخفوا منه ألا حين يستغشون ثيابهم يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون إنه عليم بذات الصدور    [ 11 \ 5 ] وقوله : ألا يسجدوا لله  ، كقوله تعالى : لا تسجدوا للشمس ولا للقمر واسجدوا لله الذي خلقهن إن كنتم إياه تعبدون    [ 41 \ 37 ] وقوله تعالى : فاسجدوا لله واعبدوا    [ 53 \ 62 ] وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : الذي يخرج الخبء  ، قال بعض أهل العلم : الخبء في السماوات : المطر ، والخبء في الأرض : النبات ، والمعادن ، والكنوز ، وهذا المعنى ملائم لقوله : يخرج الخبء  ، وقال بعض أهل العلم : الخبء : السر والغيب ، أي :   [ ص: 110 ] يعلم ما غاب في السماوات والأرض ; كما يدل عليه قوله بعده : ويعلم ما تخفون وما تعلنون  ، وكقوله في هذه السورة الكريمة : وما من غائبة في السماء والأرض إلا في كتاب مبين    [ 27 \ 75 ] وقوله : وما يعزب عن ربك من مثقال ذرة في الأرض ولا في السماء ولا أصغر من ذلك ولا أكبر إلا في كتاب مبين    [ 10 \ 61 ] كما أوضحناه في سورة " هود " ، وقرأ هذا الحرف عامة القراء السبعة غير  الكسائي    : ألا يسجدوا لله   بتشديد اللام في لفظة ( ألا ) ، ولا خلاف على هذه القراءة أن يسجدوا فعل  مضارع منصوب بأن المدغمة في لفظة لا ، فالفعل المضارع على هذه القراءة ،  وأن المصدرية المدغمة في لا ينسبك منهما مصدر في محل نصب على الأظهر ، وقيل  في محل جر وفي إعرابه أوجه : الأول : أنه منصوب على أنه مفعول من أجله ،  أي : وزين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم  ، من أجل ألا يسجدوا لله  ، أي : من أجل عدم سجودهم لله ، أو فصدهم عن السبيل  ، لأجل ألا يسجدوا لله  ، وبالأول قال الأخفش    . وبالثاني قال  الكسائي  ، وقال اليزيدي  وغيره  : هو منصوب على أنه بدل من أعمالهم ، أي : وزين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم ألا  يسجدوا ، أي : عدم سجودهم ، وعلى هذا فأعمالهم هي عدم سجودهم لله ، وهذا  الإعراب يدل على أن الترك عمل ; كما أوضحناه في سورة " الفرقان " ، في  الكلام على قوله تعالى : وقال الرسول يارب إن قومي اتخذوا هذا القرآن مهجورا    [ 25 \ 30 ] وقال بعضهم : إن المصدر المذكور في محل خفض على أنه بدل من السبيل ، أو على أن العامل فيه فهم لا يهتدون  ، وعلى هذين الوجهين فلفظة ( لا ) صلة ، فعلى الأول منهما . فالمعنى : فصدهم عن السبيل   سجودهم لله ، وعلى هذا فسبيل الحق الذي صدوا عنه هو السجود لله ، ( ولا )  زائدة للتوكيد . وعلى الثاني ، فالمعنى : فهم لا يهتدون ؛ لأن يسجدوا لله ،  أي : للسجود له ، ( ولا ) زائدة أيضا للتوكيد ، ومعلوم في علم العربية أن  المصدر المنسبك من فعل ، وموصول حرفي إن كان الفعل منفيا ذكرت لفظة ( عدم )  قبل المصدر ، ليؤدى بها معنى النفي الداخل على الفعل ، فقولك مثلا : عجبت  من أن لا تقوم ، إذا سبكت مصدره لزم أن تقول : عجبت من عدم قيامك ، وإذا  كان الفعل مثبتا لم تذكر مع المصدر لفظة ( عدم ) ، فلو قلت : عجبت من أن  تقوم ، فإنك تقول في سبك مصدره : عجبت من قيامك ; كما لا يخفى . وعليه :  فالمصدر   [ ص: 111 ] المنسبك من قوله : ألا يسجدوا  يلزم أن يقال فيه عدم السجود إلا إذا اعتبرت لفظة ( لا ) زائدة ، وقد أشرنا في سورة " الأعراف " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : قال ما منعك ألا تسجد إذ أمرتك     [ 7 \ 12 ] إلى أنا أوضحنا الكلام على زيادة ( لا ) لتوكيد الكلام في  كتابنا " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " ، في أول سورة " البلد " ،  في الكلام على قوله تعالى : لا أقسم بهذا البلد    [ 90 \ 1 ] وسنذكر طرفا من كلامنا فيه هنا . 

 فقد قلنا فيه : الأول وعليه الجمهور : أن ( لا ) هنا صلة على عادة العرب ،  فإنها ربما لفظت بلفظة لا من غير قصد معناها الأصلي بل لمجرد تقوية الكلام  وتوكيده ; كقوله تعالى : ما منعك إذ رأيتهم ضلوا  ألا تتبعني    [ 20 \ 92 - 93 ] يعني أن تتبعني ، وقوله تعالى : ما منعك ألا تسجد  ، أي : أن تسجد على أحد القولين . ويدل له قوله تعالى في سورة " ص " : ما منعك أن تسجد لما خلقت بيدي    [ 38 \ 75 ] وقوله تعالى : لئلا يعلم أهل الكتاب    [ 57 \ 29 ] وقوله تعالى : فلا وربك لا يؤمنون  الآية [ 4 \ 65 ] أي : فوربك ، وقوله تعالى : ولا تستوي الحسنة ولا السيئة    [ 41 \ 34 ] أي : والسيئة ، وقوله تعالى : وحرام على قرية أهلكناها أنهم لا يرجعون    [ 21 \ 95 ] على أحد القولين . وقوله تعالى : وما يشعركم أنها إذا جاءت لا يؤمنون    [ 6 \ 109 ] على أحد القولين . وقوله تعالى : قل تعالوا أتل ما حرم ربكم عليكم ألا تشركوا  الآية [ 6 \ 151 ] على أحد الأقوال الماضية ; وكقول أبي النجم    : 
**فما ألوم البيض ألا تسخرا لما رأين الشمط القفندر* *

 يعني : أن تسخر ، وقول الآخر : 
**وتلحينني في اللهو ألا أحبه     وللهو داع دائب غير غافل 
**

 يعني : أن أحبه ، و ( لا ) زائدة . وقول الآخر : 
**أبى جوده لا البخل واستعجلت به     نعم من فتى لا يمنع الجوع قاتله 
**

 يعني : أبى جوده البخل ، ولا زائدة على خلاف في زيادتها في هذا البيت  الأخير ، ولا سيما على رواية البخل بالجر ; لأن لا عليها مضاف بمعنى لفظة  لا ، فليست زائدة على رواية الجر ، وقول امرئ القيس    :   [ ص: 112 ] 
**فلا وأبيك ابنة العامري      لا يدعي القوم أني أفر 
**

 يعني : وأبيك ، وأنشد الفراء  لزيادة لا في الكلام الذي فيه معنى الجحد ، قول الشاعر : 
**ما كان يرضى رسول الله دينهم     والأطيبان أبو بكر  ولا عمر  
**

 يعني : عمر  و ( لا ) صلة ، وأنشد الجوهري  لزيادتها قول العجاج    : 
**في بئر لا حور سرى وما شعر     بإفكه حتى رأى الصبح جشر 
**

 والحور : الهلكة ، يعني : في بئر هلكة و ( لا ) صلة ، قاله أبو عبيدة  وغيره . وأنشد  الأصمعي  لزيادتها قول ساعدة الهذلي    : 
**أفعنك لا برق كان وميضه     غاب تسنمه ضرام مثقب 
**

 ويروى : أفمنك وتشيمه ، بدل أفعنك وتسنمه ، يعني : أفعنك برق ، و ( لا ) صلة ، ومن شواهد زيادتها قول الشاعر : 
**تذكرت ليلى  فاعترتني صبابة     وكاد صميم القلب لا يتقطع 
**

 يعني : كاد يتقطع ، وأما استدلال أبي عبيدة  لزيادتها بقول الشماخ    : 
**أعائش  ما لقومك لا أراهم     يضيعون الهجان مع المضيع 
**

 فغلط منه ، لأن لا في بيت الشماخ  هذا  نافية لا زائدة ، ومقصوده أنها تنهاه عن حفظ ماله ، مع أن أهلها يحفظون  مالهم ، أي : لا أرى قومك يضيعون مالهم وأنت تعاتبينني في حفظ مالي ، وما  ذكره الفراء  من أن لفظة  لا ، لا تكون صلة إلا في الكلام الذي فيه معنى الجحد ، فهو أغلبي لا يصح  على الإطلاق ، بدليل بعض الأمثلة المتقدمة التي لا جحد فيها كهذه الآية ،  على القول بأن لا فيها صلة ، وكبيت ساعدة الهذلي  ، وما ذكره  الزمخشري  من زيادة لا في أول الكلام دون غيره ، فلا دليل عليه ، انتهى محل الغرض من كتابنا " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " . 

 وقرأ هذا الحرف  الكسائي  وحده من السبعة : ألا يسجدوا  بتخفيف اللام من قوله : ( ألا ) ، وعلى قراءة  الكسائي  هذه ، فلفظة ( ألا ) حرف استفتاح ، وتنبيه ويا   [ ص: 113 ] حرف  نداء ، والمنادى محذوف تقديره : ألا يا هؤلاء اسجدوا ، واسجدوا فعل أمر  ومعلوم في علم القراءات ، أنك إذا قيل لك : قف على كل كلمة بانفرادها في  قراءة  الكسائي  ، أنك تقف في قوله : ألا يسجدوا   ، ثلاث وقفات ، الأولى : أن تقف على ألا . والثانية : أن تقف على يا .  والثالثة : أن تقف على اسجدوا ، وهذا الوقف وقف اختبار لا وقف اختيار ،  وأما على قراءة الجمهور ، فإنك تقف وقفتين فقط : الأولى : على ( ألا ) ،  ولا تقف على أن لأنها مدغمة في لا ، والثانية : أنك تقف على يسجدوا . 

 واعلم أنه على قراءة  الكسائي  قد  حذف في الخط ألفان ، الأولى : الألف المتصلة بياء النداء ، والثانية : ألف  الوصل في قوله : ( اسجدوا ) ، ووجه بعض أهل العلم إسقاطهما في الخط ،  بأنهما لما سقطتا في اللفظ ، سقطتا في الكتابة ، قالوا : ومثل ذلك في  القرآن كثير . 

 واعلم أن جمهور أهل العلم على ما ذكرنا في قراءة  الكسائي  من  أن لفظة ( ألا ) للاستفتاح والتنبيه ، وأن يا حرف نداء حذف منه الألف في  الخط ، واسجدوا فعل أمر ، قالوا : وحذف المنادى مع ذكر أداة النداء أسلوب  عربي معروف ، ومنه قول الأخطل    : 
**ألا يا اسلمي يا هند  هند  بني بكر      وإن كان حيانا عدى آخر الدهر 
**

 وقول  ذي الرمة    : 
**ألا يا اسلمي يا دار مي  على البلا     ولا زال منهلا بجرعائك القطر 
**

 فقوله في البيتين : ألا يا اسلمي ، أي : يا هذه اسلمي ، وقول الآخر : 
**لا يا اسلمي ذات الدماليج والعقد* *

 وقول الشماخ    : 
**ألا يا اصبحاني قبل غارة سنجالي     وقبل منايا قد حضرن وآجالي 
**

 يعني : ألا يا صحبي اصبحاني ، ونظيره قول الآخر : 
**ألا يا اسقياني قبل خيل أبي بكر * *

 ومنه قول الآخر :   [ ص: 114 ] 
**فقالت ألا يا اسمع أعظك بخطبة     فقلت سمعنا فانطقي وأصيبي 
**

 يعني : ألا يا هذا اسمع ، وأنشد  سيبويه  لحذف المنادى مع ذكر أداته ، قول الشاعر : 
**يا لعنة الله والأقوام كلهم     والصالحين على سمعان من جار 
**

 بضم التاء من قوله : لعنة الله ، ثم قال : فيا لغير اللعنة ، يعني أن  المراد : يا قوم لعنة الله ، إلى آخره . وأنشد صاحب اللسان لحذف المنادى ،  مع ذكر أداته مستشهدا لقراءة  الكسائي  المذكورة ، قول الشاعر : 
**يا قاتل الله صبيانا تجيء بهم     أم الهنينين من زندلها وارى 
**

 ثم قال : كأنه أراد : يا قوم قاتل الله صبيانا ، وقول الآخر : 
**يا من رأى بارقا أكفكفه     بين ذراعي وجبهة الأسد 
**

 ثم قال : كأنه دعا يا قوم يا إخوتي ، فلما أقبلوا عليه قال : من رأى . وأنشد بعضهم لحذف المنادى مع ذكر أداته ، قول عنترة  في معلقته : 
**يا شاة ما قنص لمن حلت له     حرمت علي وليتها لم تحرم 
**

 قالوا : التقدير : يا قوم انظروا شاة ما قنص . 

 واعلم أن جماعة من أهل العلم ، قالوا : إن يا على قراءة  الكسائي  ، وفي جميع الشواهد التي ذكرنا ليست للنداء ، وإنما هي للتنبيه فكل من ألا ويا : حرف تنبيه كرر للتوكيد ، وممن روي عنه هذا القول : أبو الحسن بن عصفور  ، وهذا القول اختاره أبو حيان  في  " البحر المحيط " ، قال فيه : والذي أذهب إليه أن مثل هذا التركيب الوارد  عن العرب ليست يا فيه للنداء ، وحذف المنادى ; لأن المنادى عندي لا يجوز  حذفه ، لأنه قد حذف الفعل العامل في النداء ، وانحذف فاعله لحذفه ، ولو حذف  المنادى لكان في ذلك حذف جملة النداء ، وحذف متعلقه ، وهو المنادى ، فكان  ذلك إخلالا كبيرا ، وإذا أبقينا المنادى ولم نحذفه كان ذلك دليلا على  العامل فيه جملة النداء ، وليس حرف النداء حرف جواب كنعم ، ولا ، وبلى ،  وأجل ، فيجوز حذف الجمل بعدهن لدلالة ما سبق من السؤال على الجمل المحذوفة ،  فيا عندي في تلك التراكيب حرف تنبيه أكد به ألا التي للتنبيه ، وجاز ذلك  لاختلاف الحرفين ولقصد المبالغة في التوكيد ، وإذا كان قد وجد التوكيد في  اجتماع   [ ص: 115 ] الحرفين  المختلفي اللفظ ، العاملين في قوله : فأصبحن لا يسألنني عن بما به ،  والمتفقي اللفظ العاملين في قوله : ولا للما بهم أبدا دواء . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (427)
**سُورَةُ الشُّعَرَاءِ .* 
*صـ 115 إلى صـ 122**

*
*
 وجاز ذلك ، وإن عدوه ضرورة أو قليلا ، فاجتماع غير العاملين وهما مختلفا  اللفظ يكون جائزا ، وليس يا في قوله : يا لعنة الله والأقوام كلهم . 

 حرف نداء عندي ، بل حرف تنبيه جاء بعده المبتدأ ، وليس مما حذف منه  المنادى ، لما ذكرناه . انتهى الغرض من كلام أبي حيان ، وما اختاره له وجه  من النظر . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : ومما له وجه من النظر عندي في قراءة  الكسائي  ، أن يكون قوله : يا اسجدوا فعل مضارع حذفت منه نون الرفع ، بلا ناصب ، ولا جازم ، ولا نون توكيد ، ولا نون وقاية . 

 وقد قال بعض أهل العلم : إن حذفها لا لموجب مما ذكر لغة صحيحة . 

 قال النووي  في " شرح مسلم    " ، في الجزء السابع عشر في صفحة 702 ، ما نصه : قوله : يا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كيف يسمعوا وأنى يجيبوا وقد جيفوا ،  كذا هو في عامة النسخ ، كيف يسمعوا ، وأنى يجيبوا من غير نون ، وهي لغة  صحيحة ، وإن كانت قليلة الاستعمال ، وسبق بيانها مرات . ومنها الحديث  السابق في " الإيمان " : " لا تدخلوا الجنة حتى تؤمنوا   " ، انتهى منه . وعلى أن حذف نون الرفع لغة صحيحة ، فلا مانع من أن يكون قوله تعالى : يسجدوا  ، في قراءة  الكسائي  فعلا  مضارعا ، ولا شك أن هذا له وجه من النظر ، وقد اقتصرنا في سورة " الحجر " ،  على أن حذفها مقصور على السماع ، وذكرنا بعض شواهده ، والعلم عند الله  تعالى .تنبيهان . 

 الأول : اعلم أن التحقيق أن آية " النمل " هذه ، محل سجدة على كلتا القراءتين ; لأن قراءة  الكسائي  فيها الأمر بالسجود ، وقراءة الجمهور فيها ذم تارك السجود وتوبيخه ، وبه تعلم أن قول  الزجاج  ومن وافقه أنها ليست محل سجدة على قراءة الجمهور ، وإنما هي   [ ص: 116 ] محل سجود على قراءة  الكسائي  خلاف التحقيق ، وقد نبه على هذا  الزمخشري  وغيره .التنبيه الثاني : اعلم أنه على قراءة الجمهور ، لا يحسن الوقف على قوله : لا يهتدون ، وعلى قراءة  الكسائي  ، يحسن الوقف عليه . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : ويعلم ما تخفون وما تعلنون    [ 27 \ 25 ] قرأه حفص  والكسائي  بالتاء الفوقية على الخطاب ، وقرأه الباقون : يخفون ، ويعلنون بالتحتية على الغيبة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : ومن شكر فإنما يشكر لنفسه    . جاء معناه موضحا في آيات متعددة ; كقوله تعالى : من عمل صالحا فلنفسه    [ 41 \ 46 ] وقوله : ومن عمل صالحا فلأنفسهم يمهدون    [ 30 \ 44 ] وقوله تعالى : إن أحسنتم أحسنتم لأنفسكم    [ 17 \ 7 ] . 

 قوله تعالى : ومن كفر فإن ربي غني كريم    . جاء معناه موضحا أيضا في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى : وقال موسى إن تكفروا أنتم ومن في الأرض جميعا فإن الله لغني حميد    [ 14 \ 8 ] وقوله تعالى : فكفروا وتولوا واستغنى الله والله غني حميد    [ 64 \ 6 ] وقوله تعالى : ياأيها الناس أنتم الفقراء إلى الله والله هو الغني الحميد    [ 64 \ 6 ] وقوله تعالى : والله الغني وأنتم الفقراء وإن تتولوا يستبدل قوما غيركم ثم لا يكونوا أمثالكم    [ 47 \ 38 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .قوله تعالى : ولقد أرسلنا إلى ثمود أخاهم صالحا أن اعبدوا الله فإذا هم فريقان يختصمون    . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه أرسل نبيه صالحا  إلى ثمود  ، فإذا هم فريقان يختصمون  ، ولم يبين هنا خصومة الفريقين ، ولكنه بين ذلك في سورة " الأعراف " ، في قوله تعالى : قال الملأ الذين استكبروا من قومه للذين استضعفوا لمن آمن منهم أتعلمون أن صالحا مرسل من ربه قالوا إنا بما أرسل به مؤمنون  قال الذين استكبروا إنا بالذي آمنتم به كافرون    [ 7 \ 75 - 76 ] فهذه خصومتهم وأعظم أنواع الخصومة ، الخصومة في الكفر والإيمان .[ ص: 117 ] قوله تعالى : قال ياقوم لم تستعجلون بالسيئة قبل الحسنة    . قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " الرعد " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ويستعجلونك بالسيئة قبل الحسنة وقد خلت من قبلهم المثلات    [ 13 \ 6 ] .قوله تعالى : قالوا اطيرنا بك وبمن معك قال طائركم عند الله بل أنتم قوم تفتنون    . قوله : اطيرنا بك  ، أي : تشاءمنا بك ، وكان قوم صالح  إذا نزل بهم قحط أو بلاء أو مصائب ، قالوا : ما جاءنا هذا إلا من شؤم صالح  ، ومن آمن به . والتطير : التشاؤم ، وأصل اشتقاقه من التشاؤم بزجر الطير . 

 وقد بينا كيفية التشاؤم والتيامن بالطير في سورة " الأنعام " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وعنده مفاتح الغيب لا يعلمها إلا هو    [ 6 \ 59 ] وقوله تعالى : قال طائركم عند الله  ، قال بعض أهل العلم : أي سببكم الذي يجيء منه خيركم وشركم عند الله ، فالشر الذي أصابكم بذنوبكم لا بشؤم صالح  ، ومن آمن به من قومه . 

 وقد قدمنا معنى طائر الإنسان في سورة " بني إسرائيل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وكل إنسان ألزمناه طائره في عنقه    [ 17 \ 13 ] وما دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة من تشاؤم الكفار بصالح  ومن معه من المؤمنين ، جاء مثله موضحا في آيات أخر من كتاب الله ; كقوله تعالى في تشاؤم فرعون  وقومه بموسى    : فإذا جاءتهم الحسنة قالوا لنا هذه وإن تصبهم سيئة يطيروا بموسى ومن معه ألا إنما طائرهم عند الله ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون    [ 7 \ 131 ] وقوله تعالى في تطير كفار قريش  بنبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : وإن  تصبهم حسنة يقولوا هذه من عند الله وإن تصبهم سيئة يقولوا هذه من عندك قل  كل من عند الله فمال هؤلاء القوم لا يكادون يفقهون حديثا    [ 4  \ 78 ] والحسنة في الآيتين : النعمة كالرزق والخصب والعافية ، والسيئة :  المصيبة بالجدب والقحط ، ونقص الأموال ، والأنفس ، والثمرات ; وكقوله تعالى  : قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم  قالوا طائركم معكم    [ 36 \ 18 - 19 ] أي : بليتكم جاءتكم من ذنوبكم وكفركم . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : بل أنتم قوم تفتنون  ، قال بعض العلماء :   [ ص: 118 ] تختبرون . وقال بعضهم : تعذبون ; كقوله : يوم هم على النار يفتنون     [ 51 \ 13 ] وقد قدمنا أن أصل الفتنة في اللغة ، وضع الذهب في النار  ليختبر بالسبك أزائف هو أم خالص ؟ وأنها أطلقت في القرآن على أربعة معان :  الأول : إطلاقها على الإحراق بالنار ; كقوله تعالى : يوم هم على النار يفتنون    [ 51 \ 13 ] وقوله تعالى : إن الذين فتنوا المؤمنين والمؤمنات    [ 85 \ 10 ] أي : حرقوهم بنار الأخدود على أحد التفسيرين ، وقد اختاره بعض المحققين . . 

 المعنى الثاني : إطلاق الفتنة على الاختبار ، وهذا هو أكثرها استعمالا ; كقوله تعالى : ونبلوكم بالشر والخير فتنة    [ 21 \ 35 ] وقوله تعالى : لو استقاموا على الطريقة لأسقيناهم ماء غدقا  لنفتنهم فيه    [ 72 \ 16 - 17 ] والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة . 

 الثالث : إطلاق الفتنة على نتيجة الاختبار إن كانت سيئة خاصة ، ومن هنا أطلقت الفتنة على الكفر والضلال ; كقوله تعالى : وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة    [ 2 \ 193 ] أي : لا يبقى شرك ، وهذا التفسير الصحيح ، دل عليه الكتاب والسنة . 

 أما الكتاب ، فقد دل عليه قوله بعده في " البقرة " : ويكون الدين لله    [ 2 \ 193 ] وفي " الأنفال " : ويكون الدين كله لله    [ 8 \ 39 ] فإنه يوضح أن معنى : لا تكون فتنة  ، أي : لا يبقى شرك ; لأن الدين لا يكون كله لله ، ما دام في الأرض شرك ، كما ترى . 

 وأما السنة : ففي قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله   " ، الحديث . فقد جعل - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الغاية التي ينتهي إليها قتاله للناس ، هي شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأن محمدا  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وهو واضح في أن معنى : لا تكون فتنة     : لا يبقى شرك ، فالآية والحديث كلاهما دال على أن الغاية التي ينتهي  إليها قتال الكفار هي ألا يبقى في الأرض شرك ، إلا أنه تعالى في الآية عبر  عن هذا المعنى بقوله : حتى لا تكون فتنة  ، وقد عبر - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عنه بقوله : " حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله   " ، فالغاية في الآية والحديث واحدة في المعنى ، كما ترى . 

 الرابع : هو إطلاق الفتنة على الحجة ، في قوله تعالى : ثم لم تكن فتنتهم إلا أن قالوا والله ربنا ما كنا مشركين   [ ص: 119 ]   [ 6 \ 23 ] أي : لم تكن حجتهم ، كما قاله غير واحد ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .قوله تعالى : قالوا تقاسموا بالله لنبيتنه وأهله ثم لنقولن لوليه ما شهدنا مهلك أهله وإنا لصادقون    . قد دلت هذه الآية الكريمة على أن نبي الله صالحا  عليه  وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام نفعه الله بنصرة وليه ، أي : أوليائه ; لأنه  مضاف إلى معرفة ، ووجه نصرتهم له : أن التسعة المذكورين في قوله تعالى : وكان في المدينة تسعة رهط يفسدون في الأرض ولا يصلحون  قالوا تقاسموا    [ 27 \ 48 - 49 ] أي : تحالفوا بالله ، لنبيتنه  ، أي : لنباغتنه بياتا ، أي : ليلا فنقتله ونقتل أهله معه ، ثم لنقولن لوليه  ، أي : أوليائه وعصبته ، ما شهدنا مهلك أهله   ، أي : ولا مهلكه هو ، وهذا يدل على أنهم لا يقدرون أن يقتلوه علنا ،  لنصرة أوليائه له ، وإنكارهم شهود مهلك أهله دليل على خوفهم من أوليائه ،  والظاهر أن هذه النصرة عصبية نسبية لا تمت إلى الدين بصلة ، وأن أولياءه  ليسوا مسلمين . 

 وقد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة لهذا المعنى في سورة " هود    " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : قالوا ياشعيب ما نفقه كثيرا مما تقول وإنا لنراك فينا ضعيفا ولولا رهطك لرجمناك  الآية [ 11 \ 91 ] وفي سورة " بني إسرائيل    " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : إن هذا القرآن يهدي للتي هي أقوم    [ 17 \ 19 ] . وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية : تقاسموا  ، التحقيق أنه فعل أمر محكي بالقول . وأجاز  الزمخشري  ، وابن عطية  أن يكون ماضيا في موضع الحال ، والأول هو الصواب إن شاء الله ، ونسبه أبو حيان  للجمهور ، وقوله في هذه الآية : وإنا لصادقون  ، التحقيق فيه أنهم كاذبون في قولهم : وإنا لصادقون  ، كما لا يخفى ، وبه تعلم أن ما تكلفه  الزمخشري  في " الكشاف " ، من كونهم صادقين لا وجه له ، كما نبه عليه أبو حيان  وأوضحه ، وقرأ عامة السبعة غير حمزة   والكسائي  لنبيتنه بالنون المضمومة بعد اللام ، وفتح الفوقية المثناة التي بعد التحتية المثناة ، وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : لتبيتنه بالتاء الفوقية المضمومة بعد اللام ، وضم التاء الفوقية التي بعد الياء التحتية ، وقرأ عامة السبعة أيضا غير حمزة   والكسائي    : ثم لنقولن ، بالنون المفتوحة موضع التاء ، وفتح اللام الثانية ، وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : ثم لتقولن ، بفتح التاء الفوقية بعد   [ ص: 120 ] اللام الأولى ، وضم اللام الثانية ، وقرأ عاصم :  مهلك أهله  بفتح الميم ، والباقون بضمها ، وقرأ حفص  عن عاصم :  مهلك بكسر اللام ، والباقون بفتحها . 

 فتحصل أن حفصا  عن عاصم  قرأ مهلك بفتح الميم وكسر اللام ، وأن أبا بكر أعني شعبة  قرأ عن عاصم :  مهلك بفتح الميم واللام ، وأن غير عاصم  قرأ : مهلك أهله   ، بضم الميم وفتح اللام ، فعلى قراءة من قرأ مهلك بفتح الميم ، فهو مصدر  ميمي من هلك الثلاثي ، ويحتمل أن يكون اسم زمان أو مكان ، وعلى قراءة من  قرأ مهلك بضم الميم ، فهو مصدر ميمي من أهلك الرباعي ، ويحتمل أن يكون أيضا  اسم مكان أو زمان .قوله تعالى : فانظر كيف كان عاقبة مكرهم أنا دمرناهم وقومهم أجمعين  فتلك بيوتهم خاوية بما ظلموا إن في ذلك لآية لقوم يعلمون  وأنجينا الذين آمنوا وكانوا يتقون    . ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآيات الكريمة ، ثلاثة أمور : الأول : أنه دمر جميع قوم صالح  ، ومن جملتهم تسعة رهط الذين يفسدون في الأرض ولا يصلحون ، وذلك في قوله : أنا دمرناهم وقومهم أجمعين  ، أي : وهم قوم صالح  ثمود  ، فتلك بيوتهم خاوية  ، أي : خالية من السكان لهلاك جميع أهلها ، بما ظلموا  ، أي : بسبب ظلمهم الذي هو كفرهم وتمردهم وقتلهم ناقة الله التي جعلها آية لهم ، وقال بعضهم : خاوية  ، أي : ساقطا أعلاها على أسفلها . 

 الثاني : أنه جل وعلا جعل إهلاكه قوم صالح  آية ، أي : عبرة يتعظ بها من بعدهم ، فيحذر من الكفر ، وتكذيب الرسل ، لئلا ينزل به ما نزل بهم من التدمير ، وذلك في قوله : إن في ذلك لآية لقوم يعلمون    . 

 الثالث : أنه تعالى أنجى الذين آمنوا وكانوا يتقون من الهلاك والعذاب ، وهو نبي الله صالح  ومن آمن به من قومه ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : وأنجينا الذين آمنوا وكانوا يتقون  ، وهذه الأمور الثلاثة التي ذكرها جل وعلا هنا ، جاءت موضحة في آيات أخر . 

 أما إنجاؤه نبيه صالحا  ، ومن آمن به وإهلاكه ثمود  ، فقد أوضحه جل وعلا في   [ ص: 121 ] مواضع من كتابه ; كقوله في سورة " هود    " : فلما جاء أمرنا نجينا صالحا والذين آمنوا معه برحمة منا ومن خزي يومئذ إن ربك هو القوي العزيز  وأخذ الذين ظلموا الصيحة فأصبحوا في ديارهم جاثمين  كأن لم يغنوا فيها ألا إن ثمود كفروا ربهم ألا بعدا لثمود    [ 11 \ 66 ] - 68 ] . وآية " هود    " هذه ، قد بينت أيضا التدمير المجمل في آية " النمل " هذه ، فالتدمير المذكور في قوله تعالى : أنا دمرناهم وقومهم أجمعين  ، بينت آية " هود    " أنه الإهلاك بالصيحة ، في قوله تعالى : وأخذ الذين ظلموا الصيحة فأصبحوا في ديارهم جاثمين    [ 11 \ 67 ] أي : وهم موتى . وأما كونه جعل إهلاكه إياهم آية ، فقد أوضحه أيضا في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله تعالى فيهم : فعقروها فأصبحوا نادمين  فأخذهم العذاب إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين  وإن ربك لهو العزيز الرحيم    [ 26 \ 157 - 159 ] وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أنا دمرناهم وقومهم أجمعين  ، قرأه نافع  وابن كثير  وأبو عمرو  وابن عامر    : إنا دمرناهم بكسرة همزة إنا على الاستئناف ، وقرأه الكوفيون وهم : عاصم  وحمزة   والكسائي    : أنا دمرناهم   ، بفتح همزة أنا . وفي إعراب المصدر المنسبك من أن وصلتها على قراءة  الكوفيين أوجه ، منها : أنه بدل من عاقبة مكرهم ، ومنها : أنه خبر مبتدأ  محذوف ، وتقديره هي ، أي : عاقبة مكرهم تدميرنا إياهم . 

 وهذان الوجهان هما أقرب الأوجه عندي للصواب ، ولذا تركنا غيرهما من الأوجه  ، والضمير في قوله : مكرهم ، وفي قوله : دمرناهم ، راجع إلى التسعة  المذكورين في قوله : وكان في المدينة تسعة رهط  الآية [ 27 \ 48 ] وقوله : خاوية حال في بيوتهم ، والعامل فيه الإشارة الكامنة في معنى تلك . 
قوله تعالى : ولوطا إذ قال لقومه أتأتون الفاحشة وأنتم تبصرون  إلى قوله تعالى فساء مطر المنذرين    . قد قدمنا الآيات التي فيها إيضاح قصة لوط وقومه في سورة " هود " ، في الكلام على قصة لوط  وقومه  ، وبينا هناك كلام أهل العلم ومناقشة أدلتهم في عقوبة فاعل فاحشة اللواط ،  وذكرنا الآيات المبينة لها أيضا في سورة " الحجر " ، في الكلام على قصة لوط  وقومه ، وذكرنا بعض ذلك في سورة " الفرقان " . [ ص: 122 ] وقوله تعالى : أمن خلق السماوات والأرض وأنزل لكم من السماء ماء فأنبتنا به حدائق ذات بهجة ما    . وقوله تعالى : أمن جعل الأرض قرارا وجعل خلالها أنهارا  الآيات . قد أوضحنا ما تضمنته من البراهين على البعث في أول سورة " البقرة " ، وأول سورة " النحل " .قوله تعالى : قل لا يعلم من في السماوات والأرض الغيب إلا الله وما يشعرون أيان يبعثون    . قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " الأنعام " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وعنده مفاتح الغيب لا يعلمها إلا هو  الآية [ 6 \ 59 ] وفي مواضع أخر .
**وزعم أيضا أن منه قوله : ووجدك ضالا    [ 93 \ 7 ] قال : أي محب للهداية فهداك ، ولا يخفى سقوط هذا القول ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (428)
**سُورَةُ الشُّعَرَاءِ .* 
*صـ 123 إلى صـ 130**

*
*قوله تعالى : بل ادارك علمهم في الآخرة بل هم في شك منها بل هم منها عمون    . أظهر أقوال أهل العلم عندي في هذه الآية الكريمة أن المعنى : بل ادارك علمهم  ، أي : تكامل علمهم في الآخرة حين يعاينونها ، أي : يعلمون في الآخرة علما كاملا ، ما كانوا يجهلونه في الدنيا ، وقوله : بل هم في شك منها بل هم منها عمون   ، أي : في دار الدنيا ، فهذا الذي كانوا يشكون فيه في دار الدنيا ، ويعمون  عنه مما جاءتهم به الرسل ، يعلمونه في الآخرة علما كاملا لا يخالجه شك ،  عند معاينتهم لما كانوا ينكرونه من البعث والجزاء . 

 وإنما اخترنا هذا القول دون غيره من أقوال المفسرين في الآية ، لأن القرآن دل عليه دلالة واضحة في آيات متعددة ; كقوله تعالى : أسمع بهم وأبصر يوم يأتوننا لكن الظالمون اليوم في ضلال مبين    [ 19 \ 38 ] فقوله : أسمع بهم وأبصر يوم يأتوننا  ، بمعنى : ما أسمعهم وما أبصرهم للحق الذي كانوا ينكرونه يوم يأتوننا ، أي : يوم القيامة ، وهذا يوضح معنى قوله : بل ادارك علمهم في الآخرة  ، أي : تكامل علمهم فيها لمبالغتهم في سمع الحق وإبصاره في ذلك الوقت ، وقوله : لكن الظالمون اليوم في ضلال مبين    [ 19 \ 38 ] يوضح معنى قوله : بل هم في شك منها بل هم منها عمون  ، لأن ضلالهم المبين اليوم ، أي : في دار الدنيا ، هو شكهم في الآخرة ، وعماهم   [ ص: 123 ] عنها ; وكقوله تعالى : فكشفنا عنك غطاءك فبصرك اليوم حديد    [ 50 \ 22 ] أي : علمك اليوم بما كنت تنكره في الدنيا مما جاءتك به الرسل حديد ، أي : قوي كامل . 

 وقد بينا في كتابنا " دفع إبهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " ، في سورة "  الشورى " ، في الجواب عما يتوهم من التعارض بين قوله تعالى : ينظرون من طرف خفي    [ 42 \ 45 ] وقوله تعالى : فبصرك اليوم حديد    [ 50 \ 22 ] أن المراد بحدة البصر في ذلك اليوم : كمال العلم وقوة المعرفة . وقوله تعالى : ترى إذ المجرمون ناكسو رءوسهم عند ربهم ربنا أبصرنا وسمعنا فارجعنا نعمل صالحا إنا موقنون    [ 32 \ 12 ] فقوله : إنا موقنون  أي : يوم القيامة ، يوضح معنى قوله هنا : بل ادارك علمهم في الآخرة  ، وكقوله تعالى : وعرضوا على ربك صفا لقد جئتمونا كما خلقناكم أول مرة بل زعمتم ألن نجعل لكم موعدا ووضع    [ 18 \ 48 ] فعرضهم على ربهم صفا يتدارك به علمهم ، لما كانوا ينكرونه ، وقوله : بل زعمتم ألن نجعل لكم موعدا  ، صريح في أنهم في الدنيا كانوا في شك وعمى عن البعث والجزاء كما ترى ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 واعلم أن قوله : بل ادارك ، فيه اثنتا عشرة قراءة اثنتان منها فقط سبعيتان ، فقد قرأه عامة السبعة غير ابن كثير  وأبي عمرو     : بل ادارك بكسر اللام من بل وتشديد الدال بعدها ألف والألف التي قبل  الدال همزة وصل ، وأصله : تدارك بوزن : تفاعل ، وقد قدمنا وجه الإدغام ،  واستجلاب همزة الوصل في تفاعل وتفعل وأمثلة ذلك في القرآن ، وبعض شواهده  العربية في سورة " طه " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : فإذا هي تلقف ما يأفكون    [ 7 \ 117 ] وقرأه ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو    : بل أدرك بسكون اللام من بل ، وهمزة قطع مفتوحة ، مع سكون الدال على وزن : أفعل . 

 والمعنى على قراءة الجمهور : بل ادارك علمهم  ، أي : تدارك بمعنى تكامل ; كقوله : حتى إذا اداركوا فيها جميعا    [ 7 \ 38 ] وعلى قراءة ابن كثير وأبي عمرو : بل أدرك . 

 قال البغوي    : أي بلغ ولحق ، كما يقال : أدرك علمي إذا لحقه وبلغه ، والإضراب في قوله تعالى : بل ادارك  ، بل هم في شك  ، بل هم منها عمون  ، إضراب انتقالي ، والظاهر أن من في قوله تعالى : بل هم منها عمون  ، بمعنى : عن ،   [ ص: 124 ] و عمون جمع عم ، وهو الوصف من عمي يعمى فهو أعمى وعم ، ومنه قوله تعالى : إنهم كانوا قوما عمين    [ 7 \ 64 ] وقول زهير  في معلقته : 
**وأعلم علم اليوم والأمس قبله ولكنني عن علم ما في غد عم* *قوله تعالى : إن هذا القرآن يقص على بني إسرائيل أكثر الذي هم فيه يختلفون    . ومن ذلك اختلافهم في عيسى  ، فقد قدمنا في سورة " مريم    " ، ادعاءهم على أمه الفاحشة ، مع أن طائفة منهم آمنت به ; كما يشير إليه قوله تعالى : ياأيها  الذين آمنوا كونوا أنصار الله كما قال عيسى ابن مريم للحواريين من أنصاري  إلى الله قال الحواريون نحن أنصار الله فآمنت طائفة من بني إسرائيل وكفرت  طائفة    [ 61 \ 41 ] والطائفة التي آمنت قالت الحق في عيسى  ، والتي كفرت افترت عليه وعلى أمه ، كما تقدم إيضاحه في سورة " مريم    " . 

 وقد قص الله عليهم في سورة " مريم    " وسورة " النساء " وغيرهما ، حقيقة عيسى ابن مريم  ، وهي أنه عبد الله [ 19 \ 30 ] ورسوله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه    [ 4 \ 171 ] ولما بين لهم حقيقة أمره مفصلة في سورة " مريم " قال : ذلك عيسى ابن مريم قول الحق الذي فيه يمترون    [ 19 \ 34 ] وذلك يبين بعض ما دل عليه قوله تعالى هنا : إن هذا القرآن يقص على بني إسرائيل أكثر الذي هم فيه يختلفون    .
قوله تعالى : وإنه لهدى ورحمة للمؤمنين    . قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في أول سورة " الكهف " في الكلام على قوله تعالى : الحمد لله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب  الآية [ 18 \ 1 ] .
قوله تعالى : إنك لا تسمع الموتى ولا تسمع الصم الدعاء إذا ولوا مدبرين    . اعلم أن التحقيق الذي دلت عليه القرائن القرآنية واستقراء القرآن أن معنى قوله : إنك لا تسمع الموتى  ، لا يصح فيه من أقوال العلماء ، إلا تفسيران : الأول : أن المعنى : إنك لا تسمع الموتى   ، أي : لا تسمع الكفار الذين أمات الله قلوبهم ، وكتب عليهم الشقاء في  سابق علمه إسماع هدى وانتفاع ; لأن الله كتب عليهم الشقاء ، فختم على  قلوبهم ، وعلى سمعهم ، وجعل على قلوبهم الأكنة ، وفي آذانهم الوقر ،   [ ص:  125 ] وعلى أبصارهم الغشاوة ، فلا يسمعون الحق سماع اهتداء وانتفاع . ومن  القرائن القرآنية الدالة على ما ذكرنا ، أنه جل وعلا قال بعده : وما أنت بهادي العمي عن ضلالتهم إن تسمع    [ 27 \ 81 ] . 

 فاتضح بهذه القرينة أن المعنى : إنك لا تسمع الموتى  ، أي : الكفار الذين هم أشقياء في علم الله إسماع هدى وقبول للحق ، ما تسمع ذلك الإسماع وما أنت بهادي العمي عن ضلالتهم   ، فمقابلته جل وعلا بالإسماع المنفي في الآية عن الموتى بالإسماع المثبت  فيها لمن يؤمن بآياته ، فهو مسلم دليل واضح على أن المراد بالموت في الآية  موت الكفر والشقاء ، لا موت مفارقة الروح للبدن ، ولو كان المراد بالموت في  قوله : إنك لا تسمع الموتى  ، مفارقة الروح للبدن لما قابل قوله : إنك لا تسمع الموتى  بقوله : إن تسمع إلا من يؤمن بآياتنا  بل لقابله بما يناسبه ، كأن يقال : إن تسمع إلا من لم يمت ، أي : يفارق روحه بدنه ، كما هو واضح . 

 وإذا علمت أن هذه القرينة القرآنية دلت على أن المراد بالموتى هنا الأشقياء ، الذين لا يسمعون الحق سماع هدى وقبول . 

 فاعلم أن استقراء القرآن العظيم يدل على هذا المعنى ; كقوله تعالى : إنما يستجيب الذين يسمعون والموتى يبعثهم الله ثم إليه يرجعون    [ 6 \ 36 ] وقد أجمع من يعتد به من أهل العلم أن المراد بالموتى في قوله : والموتى يبعثهم الله    : الكفار ، ويدل له مقابلة الموتى في قوله : والموتى يبعثهم الله  بالذين يسمعون في قوله : إنما يستجيب الذين يسمعون  ، ويوضح ذلك قوله تعالى قبله : وإن كان كبر عليك إعراضهم فإن استطعت أن تبتغي نفقا في الأرض أو سلما في السماء فتأتيهم بآية    [ 6 \ 35 ] أي : فافعل ، ثم قال : ولو شاء الله لجمعهم على الهدى فلا تكونن من الجاهلين  إنما يستجيب الذين يسمعون   الآية [ 6 \ 35 - 36 ] وهذا واضح فيما ذكرنا . ولو كان يراد بالموتى من  فارقت أرواحهم أبدانهم لقابل الموتى بما يناسبهم ; كأن يقال : إنما يستجيب  الأحياء ، أي : الذين لم تفارق أرواحهم أبدانهم ، وكقوله تعالى : أومن كان ميتا فأحييناه وجعلنا له نورا يمشي به في الناس كمن مثله في الظلمات ليس بخارج منها كذلك زين للكافرين ما كانوا يعملون    [ 6 \ 122 ] . 

 [ ص: 126 ] فقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : أومن كان ميتا  ، أي : كافرا فأحييناه ، أي : بالإيمان والهدى ، وهذا لا نزاع فيه ، وفيه إطلاق الموت وإرادة الكفر بلا خلاف ; وكقوله : لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين    [ 36 \ 70 ] وكقوله تعالى : وما يستوي الأحياء ولا الأموات    [ 35 \ 22 ] أي : لا يستوي المؤمنون والكافرون . 

 ومن أوضح الأدلة على هذا المعنى ، أن قوله تعالى : إنك لا تسمع الموتى   الآية ، وما في معناها من الآيات كلها ، تسلية له - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  لأنه يحزنه عدم إيمانهم ، كما بينه تعالى في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى : قد نعلم إنه ليحزنك الذي يقولون    [ 6 \ 33 ] وقوله تعالى : ولقد نعلم أنك يضيق صدرك بما يقولون  الآية [ 15 \ 97 ] وقوله : ولا تحزن عليهم  الآية [ 16 \ 127 ] وقوله تعالى : فلا تأس على القوم الكافرين    [ 5 \ 68 ] وكقوله تعالى : فلا تذهب نفسك عليهم حسرات  الآية [ 35 \ 8 ] وقوله تعالى : فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا    [ 18 \ 6 ] وقوله تعالى : لعلك باخع نفسك ألا يكونوا مؤمنين     [ 26 \ 3 ] إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، كما تقدم إيضاحه . ولما كان يحزنه  كفرهم وعدم إيمانهم ، أنزل الله آيات كثيرة تسلية له - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  بين له فيها أنه لا قدرة له - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على هدى من أضله الله ،  فإن الهدى والإضلال بيده جل وعلا وحده ، وأوضح له أنه نذير ، وقد أتى بما  عليه فأنذرهم على أكمل الوجوه وأبلغها ، وأن هداهم وإضلالهم بيد من خلقهم .  

 ومن الآيات النازلة تسلية له - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، قوله هنا : إنك لا تسمع الموتى  ، أي : لا تسمع من أضله الله إسماع هدى وقبول ، إن تسمع إلا من يؤمن بآياتنا  ، يعني : ما تسمع إسماع هدى وقبول إلا من هديناهم للإيمان بآياتنا فهم مسلمون . 

 والآيات الدالة على هذا المعنى كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى : إن تحرص على هداهم فإن الله لا يهدي من يضل  الآية [ 16 \ 37 ] وقوله تعالى : ومن يرد الله فتنته فلن تملك له من الله شيئا أولئك الذين لم يرد الله أن يطهر قلوبهم لهم في الدنيا خزي ولهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم    [ 5 \ 41 ] وقوله تعالى : إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء  الآية [ 28 \ 56 ] وقوله تعالى : أفأنت تكره الناس حتى يكونوا مؤمنين  وما كان لنفس أن تؤمن إلا بإذن الله ويجعل الرجس على الذين لا يعقلون    [ 10 \ 99 ] إلى غير   [ ص: 127 ] ذلك من الآيات . ولو كان معنى الآية وما شابهها : إنك لا تسمع الموتى  ، أي : الذين فارقت أرواحهم أبدانهم لما كان في ذلك تسلية له - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كما ترى . 

 واعلم : أن آية " النمل " هذه جاءت آيتان أخريان بمعناها : الأولى منهما : قوله تعالى في سورة " الروم " : فإنك لا تسمع الموتى ولا تسمع الصم الدعاء إذا ولوا مدبرين  وما أنت بهادي العمي عن ضلالتهم إن تسمع إلا من يؤمن بآياتنا فهم مسلمون     [ 30 \ 52 - 53 ] ولفظ آية " الروم " هذه كلفظ آية " النمل " التي نحن  بصددها ، فيكفي في بيان آية " الروم " ، ما ذكرنا في آية " النمل " . 

 والثانية منهما : قوله تعالى في سورة " فاطر " : إن الله يسمع من يشاء وما أنت بمسمع من في القبور    [ 35 \ 22 ] وآية " فاطر " هذه كآية " النمل " و " الروم " المتقدمتين ، لأن المراد بقوله فيها : من في القبور  الموتى ، فلا فرق بين قوله : إنك لا تسمع الموتى  ، وبين قوله : وما أنت بمسمع من في القبور    ; لأن المراد بالموتى ومن في القبور واحد ; كقوله تعالى : وأن الله يبعث من في القبور     [ 22 \ 7 ] أي : يبعث جميع الموتى من قبر منهم ومن لم يقبر ، وقد دلت  قرائن قرآنية أيضا على أن معنى آية " فاطر " هذه كمعنى آية " الروم " ،  منها قوله تعالى قبلها : إنما تنذر الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب وأقاموا الصلاة  الآية [ 35 \ 18 ] لأن معناها : لا ينفع إنذارك إلا من هداه الله ووفقه فصار ممن يخشى ربه بالغيب ويقيم الصلاة ، وما أنت بمسمع من في القبور  ، أي : الموتى ، أي : الكفار الذين سبق لهم الشقاء كما تقدم . ومنها قوله تعالى أيضا : وما يستوي الأعمى والبصير    [ 35 \ 19 ] أي : المؤمن والكافر . وقوله تعالى بعدها : وما يستوي الأحياء ولا الأموات    [ 35 \ 22 ] أي : المؤمنون والكفار . ومنها قوله تعالى بعده : إن أنت إلا نذير    [ 52 \ 23 ] أي : ليس الإضلال والهدى بيدك ما أنت إلا نذير ، أي : وقد بلغت . 

 التفسير الثاني : هو أن المراد بالموتى الذين ماتوا بالفعل ، ولكن المراد بالسماع المنفي في قوله : إنك لا تسمع الموتى   خصوص السماع المعتاد الذي ينتفع صاحبه به ، وأن هذا مثل ضرب للكفار ،  والكفار يسمعون الصوت ، لكن لا يسمعون سماع قبول بفقه واتباع ; كما قال  تعالى : ومثل الذين كفروا كمثل الذي ينعق بما لا يسمع إلا دعاء   [ ص: 128 ] ونداء     [ 2 \ 171 ] فهكذا الموتى الذين ضرب بهم المثل لا يجب أن ينفى عنهم جميع  أنواع السماع ، كما لم ينف ذلك عن الكفار ، بل قد انتفى عنهم السماع  المعتاد الذين ينتفعون به ، وأما سماع آخر فلا ، وهذا التفسير الثاني جزم  به واقتصر عليه أبو العباس ابن تيمية  ، كما سيأتي إيضاحه إن شاء الله في هذا المبحث . 

 وهذا التفسير الأخير دلت عليه أيضا آيات من كتاب الله ، جاء فيها التصريح  بالبكم والصمم والعمى مسندا إلى قوم يتكلمون ويسمعون ويبصرون ، والمراد  بصممهم صممهم عن سماع ما ينفعهم دون غيره ، فهم يسمعون غيره ، وكذلك في  البصر والكلام ، وذلك كقوله تعالى في المنافقين : صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون    [ 2 \ 18 ] فقد قال فيهم : صم بكم مع شدة فصاحتهم وحلاوة ألسنتهم ، كما صرح به في قوله تعالى فيهم : وإن يقولوا تسمع لقولهم    [ 63 \ 4 ] أي : لفصاحتهم ، وقوله تعالى : فإذا ذهب الخوف سلقوكم بألسنة حداد    [ 33 \ 19 ] فهؤلاء الذين إن يقولوا تسمع لقولهم ، وإذا ذهب الخوف سلقوا المسلمين بألسنة حداد ، هم الذين قال الله فيهم : صم بكم عمي   ، وما ذلك إلا أن صممهم وبكمهم وعماهم بالنسبة إلى شيء خاص ، وهو ما ينتفع  به من الحق ، فهذا وحده هو الذي صموا عنه فلم يسمعوه ، وبكموا عنه فلم  ينطقوا به ، وعموا عنه فلم يروه مع أنهم يسمعون غيره ويبصرونه ، وينطقون به  ; كما قال تعالى : وجعلنا لهم سمعا وأبصارا وأفئدة فما أغنى عنهم سمعهم ولا أبصارهم ولا أفئدتهم من شيء  الآية [ 46 \ 26 ] وهذا واضح كما ترى . 

 وقد أوضحنا هذا غاية الإيضاح مع شواهده العربية في كتابنا " دفع إيهام  الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " في سورة " البقرة " في الكلام على وجه الجمع بين  قوله في المنافقين : صم بكم عمي    [ 2 \ 18 ] مع قوله فيهم : ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم    [ 2 \ 20 ] وقوله فيهم : سلقوكم بألسنة حداد    [ 33 \ 19 ] وقوله فيهم أيضا : وإن يقولوا تسمع لقولهم     [ 63 \ 4 ] وقد أوضحنا هناك أن العرب تطلق الصمم وعدم السماع على السماع  ، الذي لا فائدة فيه ، وذكرنا بعض الشواهد العربية على ذلك .
مسألة تتعلق بهذه الآية الكريمة . 

 اعلم أن الذي يقتضي الدليل رجحانه هو أن الموتى في قبورهم يسمعون كلام من   [ ص: 129 ] كلمهم ، وأن قول عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - ومن تبعها : إنهم لا يسمعون ، استدلالا بقوله تعالى : إنك لا تسمع الموتى  ، وما جاء بمعناها من الآيات غلط منها رضي الله عنها ، وممن تبعها . 

 وإيضاح كون الدليل يقتضي رجحان ذلك مبني على مقدمتين : 

 الأولى منهما : أن سماع الموتى ثبت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في  أحاديث متعددة ثبوتا لا مطعن فيه ، ولم يذكر - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن ذلك  خاص بإنسان ولا بوقت . 

 والمقدمة الثانية : هي أن النصوص الصحيحة عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في  سماع الموتى لم يثبت في الكتاب ولا في السنة شيء يخالفها ، وتأويل عائشة  رضي  الله عنها بعض الآيات على معنى يخالف الأحاديث المذكورة ، لا يجب الرجوع  إليه ; لأن غيره في معنى الآيات أولى بالصواب منه ، فلا ترد النصوص الصحيحة  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بتأول بعض الصحابة بعض الآيات ، وسنوضح  هنا إن شاء الله صحة المقدمتين المذكورتين ، وإذا ثبت بذلك أن سماع الموتى  ثابت عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من غير معارض صريح ، علم بذلك رجحان ما  ذكرنا ، أن الدليل يقتضي رجحانه . 

 أما المقدمة الأولى ، وهي ثبوت سماع الموتى عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم   - ، فقد قال  البخاري  في صحيحه : حدثني عبد الله بن محمد  ، سمع  روح بن عبادة  ، حدثنا  سعيد بن أبي عروبة  عن قتادة  ، قال : ذكر لنا  أنس بن مالك  عن أبي طلحة  أن نبي الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمر يوم بدر  بأربعة وعشرين رجلا من صناديد قريش  ، فقذفوا في طوى من أطواء بدر  خبيث  مخبث ، وكان إذا ظهر على قوم أقام بالعرصة ثلاث ليال ، فلما كان ببدر  اليوم الثالث أمر براحلته فشد عليها رحلها ، ثم مشى واتبعه أصحابه ، وقالوا  : ما نرى ينطلق إلا لبعض حاجته ، حتى قام على شفة الركي ، فجعل يناديهم  بأسمائهم وأسماء آبائهم : " يا فلان بن فلان ، ويا فلان بن فلان ، أيسركم  أنكم أطعتم الله ورسوله ، فإنا قد وجدنا ما وعدنا ربنا حقا ، فهل وجدتم ما  وعد ربكم حقا " ؟ قال : فقال عمر    : يا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما تكلم من أجساد لا أرواح لها ؟ ! فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " والذي نفس محمد  بيده ، ما أنتم بأسمع لما أقول منهم " ، قال قتادة    : أحياهم الله له حتى أسمعهم توبيخا وتصغيرا ونقمة وحسرة وندما . 

 فهذا الحديث الصحيح أقسم فيه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن الأحياء  الحاضرين ليسوا بأسمع لما يقول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من أولئك الموتى بعد  ثلاث ، وهو نص صحيح صريح في سماع الموتى ، ولم يذكر - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  في ذلك   [ ص: 130 ] تخصيصا ، وكلام قتادة  الذي ذكره عنه  البخاري  اجتهاد منه ، فيما يظهر . 

 وقال  البخاري  في " صحيحه " أيضا : حدثني عثمان  ، حدثني عبدة  عن هشام  عن أبيه ، عن  ابن عمر    - رضي الله عنهما - قال : وقف النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على قليب بدر  ، فقال : " هل وجدتم ما وعد ربكم حقا " ؟ ثم قال : " إنهم الآن يسمعون ما أقول " ، فذكر لعائشة  ، فقالت : إنما قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إنهم الآن ليعلمون أن الذي كنت أقول لهم هو الحق " ، ثم قرأت : إنك لا تسمع الموتى  ، حتى قرأت الآية ، انتهى من صحيح  البخاري    . 

 وقد رأيته أخرج عن صحابيين جليلين هما :  ابن عمر  ، وأبو طلحة  ، تصريح النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأن أولئك الموتى يسمعون ما يقول لهم ، ورد عائشة  لرواية  ابن عمر  بما فهمت من القرآن مردود ، كما سترى إيضاحه إن شاء الله تعالى . 

 وقد أوضحنا في سورة " بني إسرائيل    " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى    [ 17 \ 15 ] ، أن ردها على  ابن عمر  أيضا روايته عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن الميت يعذب ببكاء أهله بما فهمت من الآية - مردود أيضا ، وأوضحنا أن الحق مع  ابن عمر  في روايته لا معها فيما فهمت من القرآن . 

 وقال  البخاري  في " صحيحه " أيضا : حدثنا عياش  ، حدثنا عبد الأعلى  ، حدثنا سعيد  ، قال : وقال لي خليفة    : حدثنا  ابن زريع  ، حدثنا سعيد  ، عن قتادة  ، عن أنس  رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :    " إن العبد إذا وضع في قبره وتولى عنه أصحابه ، وإنه ليسمع قرع نعالهم ،  أتاه ملكان فيقعدانه فيقولان : ما كنت تقول في هذا الرجل محمد - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - ؟ فيقول : أشهد أنه عبد الله ورسوله ، فيقال : انظر إلى مقعدك  من النار أبدلك الله به مقعدا في الجنة " الحديث ، وقد رأيت في هذا الحديث الصحيح تصريح النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأن الميت في قبره ، يسمع قرع نعال من دفنوه إذا رجعوا ، وهو نص صحيح صريح في سماع الموتى ، ولم يذكر - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيه تخصيصا . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (429)
**سُورَةُ الشُّعَرَاءِ .* 
*صـ 131 إلى صـ 138**
*
*

 وقال  مسلم بن الحجاج    - رحمه الله - في " صحيحه " : حدثني إسحاق بن عمر بن سليط الهذلي  ، حدثنا  سليمان بن المغيرة  ، عن ثابت  ، قال : قال أنس    : كنت مع عمر    [ ح ] ، وحدثنا  شيبان بن فروخ  ، واللفظ له : حدثنا سليمان بن المغيرة بن ثابت  ، عن  أنس بن مالك  ، قال : كنا مع عمر  بين مكة  والمدينة  فتراءينا الهلال ، الحديث . وفيه : فقال : إن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يرينا مصارع أهل بدر   بالأمس ، يقول : " هذا مصرع فلان غدا إن شاء الله " ، قال : فقال عمر    : فوالذي بعثه بالحق ما أخطئوا الحدود التي حد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فجعلوا في بئر   [ ص: 131 ] بعضهم  على بعض ، فانطلق رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حتى انتهى إليهم فقال :  " يا فلان بن فلان ، ويا فلان بن فلان ، هل وجدتم ما وعدكم الله ورسوله  حقا ؟ فإني قد وجدت ما وعدني الله حقا " ، قال عمر     : يا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كيف تكلم أجسادا لا أرواح فيها ؟  قال : " ما أنتم بأسمع لما أقول منهم ، غير أنهم لا يستطيعون أن يردوا علي  شيئا   " . 

 حدثنا  هداب بن خالد  ، حدثنا  حماد بن سلمة  عن  ثابت البناني  ، عن  أنس بن مالك    : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ترك قتلى بدر  ثلاثا ثم أتاهم ، فقام عليهم فناداهم ، فقال : " يا أبا جهل بن هشام  ، يا أمية بن خلف  ، يا عتبة بن ربيعة  ، يا شيبة بن ربيعة  ، أليس قد وجدتم ما وعدكم الله حقا ، فإني قد وجدت ما وعدني ربي حقا " ، فسمع عمر  قول  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : يا رسول الله كيف يسمعوا وأنى يجيبوا  وقد جيفوا ؟ قال : " والذي نفسي بيده ، ما أنتم بأسمع لما أقول منهم ،  ولكنهم لا يقدرون أن يجيبوا " ، ثم أمر بهم فسحبوا ، فألقوا في قليب بدر    . 

 ثم ذكر مسلم  بعد هذا رواية أنس  عن أبي طلحة  ، التي ذكرناها عن  البخاري  ، فترى هذه الأحاديث الثابتة في الصحيح عن عمر  وابنه ، وأنس  ، وأبي طلحة  رضي  الله عنهم ، فيها التصريح من النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأن الأحياء  الحاضرين ليسوا بأسمع من أولئك الموتى لما يقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ،  وقد أقسم - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على ذلك ولم يذكر تخصيصا ، وقال مسلم  رحمه الله في " صحيحه " أيضا : حدثنا  عبد بن حميد  ، حدثنا  يونس بن محمد  ، حدثنا  شيبان بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن قتادة  ، حدثنا  أنس بن مالك  ، قال : قال نبي الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن العبد إذا وضع في قبره وتولى عنه أصحابه إنه ليسمع قرع نعالهم " ، قال : " يأتيه ملكان فيعقدانه    " الحديث ، وفيه تصريح النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بسماع الميت في قبره  قرع النعال ، وهو نص صحيح صريح في سماع الموتى ، وظاهره العموم في كل من  دفن وتولى عنه قومه ، كما ترى . 

 ومن الأحاديث الدالة على عموم سماع الموتى ما رواه مسلم  في صحيحه : حدثنا  يحيى بن يحيى التميمي  ،  ويحيى بن أيوب  ،  وقتيبة بن سعيد  ، قال يحيى بن يحيى    : أخبرنا ، وقال الآخران : حدثنا  إسماعيل بن جعفر  عن  شريك ، وهو ابن أبي نمر  ، عن  عطاء بن يسار  ، عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها ، أنها قالت : كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كلما كان ليلتها من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يخرج من آخر الليل إلى البقيع  ، فيقول : " السلام عليكم دار قوم مؤمنين ، وأتاكم ما توعدون غدا مؤجلون ، وإنا إن شاء الله بكم لاحقون ، اللهم اغفر لأهل بقيع الغرقد    " ، ولم يقم قتيبة  قوله : " وأتاكم ما توعدون " ، وفي رواية في صحيح مسلم  عنها ، قالت : كيف أقول لهم يا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ؟ قال : " قولي : السلام على أهل   [ ص: 132 ] الديار من المؤمنين والمسلمين ويرحم الله المستقدمين منا والمستأخرين ، وإنا إن شاء الله بكم للاحقون " ، ثم قال مسلم  رحمه الله : حدثنا  أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ،  وزهير بن حرب  ، قالا : حدثنا  محمد بن عبد الله الأسدي  عن سفيان  ، عن  علقمة بن مرثد  ، عن  سليمان بن بريدة  ، عن أبيه ، قال : كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يعلمهم إذا خرجوا إلى المقابر ، فكان قائلهم يقول في رواية أبي بكر    : " السلام على أهل الديار   " ، وفي رواية زهير    : " السلام عليكم أهل الديار من المؤمنين والمسلمين ، وإنا إن شاء الله بكم للاحقون ، نسأل الله لنا ولكم العافية   " ، انتهى من " صحيح مسلم    " . 

 وخطابه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لأهل القبور بقوله : " السلام عليكم   " ، وقوله : " وإنا إن شاء الله بكم    " ، ونحو ذلك يدل دلالة واضحة على أنهم يسمعون سلامه لأنهم لو كانوا لا  يسمعون سلامه وكلامه لكان خطابه لهم من جنس خطاب المعدوم ، ولا شك أن ذلك  ليس من شأن العقلاء ، فمن البعيد جدا صدوره منه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ،  وسيأتي إن شاء الله ذكر حديث  عمرو بن العاص  الدال على أن الميت في قبره يستأنس بوجود الحي عنده   . 

 وإذا رأيت هذه الأدلة الصحيحة الدالة على سماع الموتى ، فاعلم أن الآيات القرآنية ; كقوله تعالى : إنك لا تسمع الموتى  ، وقوله : وما أنت بمسمع من في القبور     [ 35 \ 22 ] لا تخالفها ، وقد أوضحنا الصحيح من أوجه تفسيرها ، وذكرنا  دلالة القرائن القرآنية عليه ، وأن استقراء القرآن يدل عليه . 

 وممن جزم بأن الآيات المذكورة لا تنافي الأحاديث الصحيحة التي ذكرنا أبو العباس ابن تيمية  ،  فقد قال في الجزء الرابع من " مجموع الفتاوي " من صحيفة خمس وتسعين  ومائتين ، إلى صحيفة تسع وتسعين ومائتين ، ما نصه : وقد تعاد الروح إلى  البدن في غير وقت المسألة ، كما في الحديث الذي صححه  ابن عبد البر  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، أنه قال :   " ما من رجل يمر بقبر الرجل الذي كان يعرفه في الدنيا فيسلم عليه ، إلا رد الله عليه روحه حتى يرد عليه السلام   " . وفي سنن أبي داود  وغيره عن أوس بن أبي أوس الثقفي  ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال :    " إن خير أيامكم يوم الجمعة ، فأكثروا علي من الصلاة يوم الجمعة وليلة  الجمعة ، فإن صلاتكم معروضة علي " ، قالوا : يا رسول الله كيف تعرض صلاتنا  عليك وقد أرمت ؟ فقال : " إن الله حرم على الأرض أن تأكل أجساد الأنبياء   " ، وهذا الباب فيه من الأحاديث والآثار ، ما يضيق هذا الوقت عن استقصائه ، مما يبين أن الأبدان التي في القبور تنعم وتعذب إذا شاء الله ذلك كما يشاء ،  وأن الأرواح باقية بعد مفارقة البدن ومنعمة أو معذبة ، ولذا أمر النبي -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالسلام على الموتى ، كما ثبت في الصحيح والسنن أنه  كان يعلم   [ ص: 133 ] أصحابه إذا زاروا القبور أن يقولوا : " السلام  عليكم أهل الديار من المؤمنين ، وإنا إن شاء الله بكم لاحقون ، يرحم الله  المستقدمين منا ومنكم والمستأخرين ، نسأل الله لنا ولكم العافية ، اللهم لا  تحرمنا أجرهم ولا تفتنا بعدهم ، واغفر لنا ولهم   " . وقد انكشف  لكثير من الناس ذلك حتى سمعوا صوت المعذبين في قبورهم ، ورأوهم بعيونهم  يعذبون في قبورهم في آثار كثيرة معروفة ، ولكن لا يجب أن يكون دائما على  البدن في كل وقت ، بل يجوز أن يكون في حال . 

 وفي الصحيحين عن  أنس بن مالك    - رضي الله عنه - أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ترك قتلى بدر  ثلاثا ثم أتاهم فقام عليهم ، فقال : " يا أبا جهل بن هشام  ، يا أمية بن خلف  ، يا عتبة بن ربيعة  ، يا شيبة بن ربيعة  أليس قد وجدتم ما وعدكم ربكم حقا ؟ فإني وجدت ما وعدني ربي حقا " ، فسمع عمر     - رضي الله عنه - قول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقال : يا رسول  الله كيف يسمعون وقد جيفوا ؟ فقال : " والذي نفسي بيده ، ما أنتم بأسمع لما  أقول منهم ولكنهم لا يقدرون أن يجيبوا " ، ثم أمر بهم فسحبوا فألقوا في قليب بدر  ، وقد أخرجاه في الصحيحين عن  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما ، أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقف على قليب بدر  ، فقال : " هل وجدتم ما وعدكم ربكم حقا " ؟ وقال : " إنهم ليسمعون الآن ما أقول   " ، فذكر ذلك لعائشة  فقالت : وهم  ابن عمر  ، إنما قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إنهم ليعلمون الآن أن الذي قلت لهم هو الحق " ، ثم قرأت قوله تعالى : إنك لا تسمع الموتى  ، حتى قرأت الآية   . 

 وأهل العلم بالحديث اتفقوا على صحة ما رواه أنس   وابن عمر  ، وإن كانا لم يشهدا بدرا  ، فإن أنسا  روى ذلك عن أبي طلحة  ، وأبو طلحة  شهد بدرا  كما روى أبو حاتم  في صحيحه ، عن أنس  ، عن أبي طلحة  رضي الله عنه : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمر يوم بدر  بأربعة وعشرين رجلا من صناديد قريش  ،  فقذفوا في طوى من أطواء بدر ، وكان إذا ظهر على قوم أحب أن يقيم في عرصتهم  ثلاث ليال ، فلما كان اليوم الثالث أمر براحلته فشد عليها فحركها ، ثم مشى  وتبعه أصحابه ، وقالوا : ما نراه ينطلق إلا لبعض حاجته ، حتى قام على شفاء  الركي ، فجعل يناديهم بأسمائهم وأسماء آبائهم : " يا فلان بن فلان ،  أيسركم أنكم أطعتم الله ورسوله ، فإنا قد وجدنا ما وعدنا ربنا حقا ، فهل  وجدتم ما وعدكم ربكم حقا " ، قال  عمر بن الخطاب     : يا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما تكلم من أجساد ولا أرواح فيها ،  فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " والذي نفسي بيده ، ما أنتم بأسمع  لما أقول منهم   " ، قال قتادة    : أحياهم الله   [ ص: 134 ] حتى أسمعهم توبيخا ، وتصغيرا ، ونقمة ، وحسرة ، وتنديما ، وعائشة  قالت فيما ذكرته كما تأولت . 

 والنص الصحيح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مقدم على تأويل من تأول من  أصحابه وغيره ، وليس في القرآن ما ينفي ذلك ، فإن قوله تعالى : إنك لا تسمع الموتى   ، إنما أراد به السماع المعتاد الذي ينفع صاحبه ، فإن هذا مثل ضربه الله  للكفار ، والكفار تسمع الصوت ، لكن لا تسمع سماع قبول بفقه واتباع ; كما  قال تعالى : ومثل الذين كفروا كمثل الذي ينعق بما لا يسمع إلا دعاء ونداء     [ 2 \ 171 ] ، فهكذا الموتى الذين ضرب بهم المثل لا يجب أن ينفى عنهم  جميع أنواع السماع ، بل السماع المعتاد كما لم ينف ذلك عن الكفار ، بل  انتفى عنهم السماع المعتاد الذي ينتفعون به . 

 وأما سماع آخر فلا ينفى عنهم ، وقد ثبت في الصحيحين وغيرهما أن الميت يسمع  خفق نعالهم إذا ولوا مدبرين ، فهذا موافق لهذا فكيف يرفع ذلك ، انتهى محل  الغرض من كلام أبي العباس ابن تيمية    . وقد تراه صرح فيه بأن تأول عائشة  لا يرد به النص الصحيح عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وأنه ليس في القرآن ما ينفي السماع الثابت للموتى في الأحاديث الصحيحة . 

 وإذا علمت به أن القرآن ليس فيه ما ينفي السماع المذكور ، علمت أنه ثابت بالنص الصحيح ، من غير معارض . 

 والحاصل أن تأول عائشة     - رضي الله عنها - بعض آيات القرآن ، لا ترد به روايات الصحابة العدول  الصحيحة الصريحة عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ويتأكد ، ذلك بثلاثة أمور : 

 الأول : هو ما ذكرناه الآن من أن رواية العدل لا ترد بالتأويل . 

 الثاني : أن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - لما أنكرت رواية  ابن عمر  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " إنهم ليسمعون الآن ما أقول    " ، قالت : إن الذي قاله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إنهم ليعلمون الآن  أن الذي كنت أقول لهم هو الحق " ، فأنكرت السماع ونفته عنهم ، وأثبتت لهم  العلم ، ومعلوم أن من ثبت له العلم صح منه السماع ، كما نبه عليه بعضهم . 

 الثالث : هو ما جاء عنها مما يقتضي رجوعها عن تأويلها ، إلى الروايات الصحيحة . 

 ب قال ابن حجر  في " فتح الباري " : ومن الغريب أن في المغازي لابن إسحاق  رواية  يونس بن بكير  بإسناد جيد ، عن عائشة  مثل حديث أبي طلحة  ، وفيه :   " ما أنتم بأسمع لما   [ ص: 135 ] أقول منهم   " ، وأخرجه أحمد  بإسناد  حسن ، فإن كان محفوظا فكأنها رجعت عن الإنكار لما ثبت عندها من رواية  هؤلاء الصحابة ; لكونها لم تشهد القصة ، انتهى منه . واحتمال رجوعها لما  ذكر قوي ، لأن ما يقتضي رجوعها ثبت بإسنادين . 

 قال ابن حجر    : إن أحدهما جيد ، والآخر حسن . ثم قال ابن حجر    : قال الإسماعيلي :  كان عند عائشة  من الفهم والذكاء وكثرة الرواية والغوص على غوامض العلم ، ما لا مزيد عليه ، لكن لا سبيل إلى رد رواية الثقة إلا بنص مثله يدل على نسخه أو تخصيصه ، أو استحالته ، انتهى محل الغرض من كلام ابن حجر    . 

 وقال ابن القيم  في أول " كتاب الروح " : المسألة الأولى : وهي هل تعرف الأموات زيارة الأحياء وسلامهم أم لا ؟ قال  ابن عبد البر    : ثبت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، أنه قال : " ما من مسلم يمر على قبر أخيه كان يعرفه في الدنيا فيسلم عليه ، إلا رد الله عليه روحه حتى يرد عليه السلام   " ، فهذا نص في أنه يعرفه بعينه ، ويرد عليه السلام . 

 وفي الصحيحين عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من وجوه متعددة : أنه أمر بقتلى بدر  فألقوا  في قليب ، ثم جاء حتى وقف عليهم وناداهم بأسمائهم : " يا فلان بن فلان ،  ويا فلان بن فلان ، هل وجدتم ما وعدكم ربكم حقا ، فإني وجدت ما وعدني ربي  حقا " ، فقال له عمر    :  يا رسول الله ما تخاطب من أقوام قد جيفوا ، فقال : " والذي بعثني بالحق ،  ما أنتم بأسمع لما أقول منهم ، ولكنهم لا يستطيعون جوابا   " . 

 وثبت عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أن الميت يسمع قرع نعال المشيعين له  إذا انصرفوا عنه ، وقد شرع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لأمته إذا سلموا  على أهل القبور ، أن يسلموا عليهم سلام من يخاطبونه ، فيقول : " السلام عليكم دار قوم مؤمنين    " ، وهذا خطاب لمن يسمع ويعقل ، ولولا ذلك لكان هذا الخطاب بمنزلة خطاب  المعدوم والجماد ، والسلف مجمعون على هذا ، وقد تواترت الآثار عنهم أن  الميت يعرف زيارة الحي له ، ويستبشر له ، قال  أبو بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن عبيد بن أبي الدنيا  في " كتاب القبور " :
باب في معرفة الموتى بزيارة الأحياء   . 

 حدثنا محمد بن عون  ، حدثنا  يحيى بن يمان  ، عن عبد الله بن سمعان  ، عن  زيد بن أسلم  ، عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها ، قالت : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ما من رجل يزور قبر أخيه ويجلس عنده إلا استأنس به ورد عليه ، حتى يقوم "   . 

 حدثنا محمد بن قدامة الجوهري  ، حدثنا  معن بن عيسى القزاز  ، أخبرنا  هشام بن سعد  ، حدثنا  زيد بن أسلم  ، عن  أبي هريرة   [ ص: 136 ]    - رضي الله تعالى عنه - قال : إذا مر الرجل بقبر أخيه يعرفه فسلم عليه رد  عليه السلام وعرفه ، وإذا مر بقبر لا يعرفه فسلم عليه رد عليه السلام   . 

 وذكر ابن القيم  في كلام أبي الدنيا  وغيره  آثارا تقتضي سماع الموتى ، ومعرفتهم لمن يزورهم ، وذكر في ذلك مرائي كثيرا  جدا ، ثم قال : وهذه المرائي ، وإن لم تصلح بمجردها لإثبات مثل ذلك ، فهي  على كثرتها ، وأنها لا يحصيها إلا الله قد تواطأت على هذا المعنى ، وقد قال  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أرى رؤياكم قد تواطأت على أنها في العشر الأواخر   " ، يعني ليلة القدر ، فإذا تواطأت رؤيا المؤمنين على شيء ، كان كتواطؤ روايتهم له ، ومما قاله ابن القيم  في كلامه الطويل المذكور ، وقد ثبت في الصحيح أن الميت يستأنس بالمشيعين لجنازته بعد دفنه ، فروى مسلم  في صحيحه من حديث عبد الرحمن بن شماسة المهري  ، قال : حضرنا  عمرو بن العاص  ،  وهو في سياق الموت ، فبكى طويلا وحول وجهه إلى الجدار . . الحديث ، وفيه :  فإذا أنا مت فلا تصحبني نائحة ولا نار ، فإذا دفنتموني فسنوا علي التراب  سنا ، ثم أقيموا حول قبري قدر ما تنحر الجزور ، ويقسم لحمها ، حتى أستأنس  بكم وأنظر ماذا أراجع به رسل ربي ، فدل على أن الميت يستأنس بالحاضرين عند  قبره ويسر بهم ، ا هـ . 

 ومعلوم أن هذا الحديث له حكم الرفع ، لأن استئناس المقبور بوجود الأحياء عند قبره لا مجال للرأي فيه . 

 ومما قاله ابن القيم  في  كلامه الطويل المذكور : ويكفي في هذا تسمية المسلم عليهم زائرا ، ولولا  أنهم يشعرون به لما صح تسميته زائرا ، فإن المزور إن لم يعلم بزيارة من  زاره ، لم يصح أن يقال : زاره ، وهذا هو المعقول من الزيارة عند جميع الأمم  ، وكذلك السلام عليهم أيضا ، فإن السلام على من لا يشعر ولا يعلم بالمسلم  محال ، وقد علم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمته إذا زاروا القبور أن  يقولوا :    " السلام عليكم أهل الديار من المؤمنين والمسلمين ، وإنا إن شاء الله بكم  لاحقون ، يرحم الله المستقدمين منا ومنكم والمستأخرين ، نسأل الله لنا  ولكم العافية   " ، وهذا السلام والخطاب والنداء لموجود يسمع ، ويخاطب ، ويعقل ، ويرد ، وإن لم يسمع المسلم الرد . 

 ومما قاله ابن القيم  في كلامه الطويل قوله : وقد ترجم الحافظ أبو محمد عبد الحق الأشبيلي  على هذا ، فقال : ذكر ما جاء أن الموتى يسألون عن الأحياء ، ويعرفون أقوالهم وأعمالهم ، ثم قال : ذكر  أبو عمر بن عبد البر  من حديث  ابن عباس  ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " ما من   [ ص: 137 ] رجل يمر بقبر أخيه المؤمن كان يعرفه فيسلم عليه ، إلا عرفه ورد عليه السلام "   . 

 ويروى من حديث  أبي هريرة  مرفوعا ، قال : " فإن لم يعرفه وسلم عليه رد عليه السلام   " ، قال : ويروى من حديث عائشة  رضي الله عنها ، أنها قالت : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ما من رجل يزور قبر أخيه فيجلس عنده ، إلا استأنس به حتى يقوم " ، واحتج الحافظ أبو محمد  في هذا الباب بما رواه أبو داود  في سننه ، من حديث  أبي هريرة  ، قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " ما من أحد يسلم علي إلا رد الله علي روحي حتى أرد عليه السلام "   . 

 ثم ذكر ابن القيم  عن عبد الحق  وغيره  مرائي وآثارا في الموضوع ، ثم قال في كلامه الطويل : ويدل على هذا أيضا ما  جرى عليه عمل الناس قديما وإلى الآن ، من تلقين الميت في قبره ولولا أنه  يسمع ذلك وينتفع به لم يكن فيه فائدة ، وكان عبثا . وقد سئل عنه الإمام أحمد  رحمه الله ، فاستحسنه واحتج عليه بالعمل . 

 ويروى فيه حديث ضعيف : ذكر  الطبراني  في معجمه من حديث أبي أمامة  ، قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إذا  مات أحدكم فسويتم عليه التراب ، فليقم أحدكم على رأس قبره ، فيقول : يا  فلان بن فلانة " ، الحديث . وفيه : " اذكر ما خرجت عليه من الدنيا شهادة  ألا إله إلا الله ، وأن محمدا  رسول الله ، وأنك رضيت بالله ربا ، وبالإسلام دينا ، وبمحمد  نبيا ، وبالقرآن إماما   " ، الحديث . ثم قال ابن القيم     : فهذا الحديث وإن لم يثبت ، فاتصال العمل به في سائر الأمصار والأعصار  من غير إنكار كاف في العمل به ، وما أجرى الله سبحانه العادة قط بأن أمة  طبقت مشارق الأرض ومغاربها ، وهي أكمل الأمم عقولا ، وأوفرها معارف تطبق  على مخاطبة من لا يسمع ، وتستحسن ذلك لا ينكره منها منكر بل سنه الأول  للآخر ، ويقتدي فيه الآخر بالأول ، فلولا أن الخطاب يسمع لكان ذلك بمنزلة  الخطاب للتراب ، والخشب والحجر والمعدوم ، وهذا وإن استحسنه واحد فالعلماء  قاطبة على استقباحه واستهجانه . 

 وقد روى أبو داود  في سننه بإسناد لا بأس به : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حضر جنازة رجل ، فلما دفن قال : " سلوا لأخيكم التثبيت ، فإنه الآن يسأل   " ، فأخبر أنه يسأل حينئذ ، وإذا كان يسأل فإنه يسمع التلقين ، وقد صح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن الميت يسمع قرع نعالهم إذا ولوا مدبرين   . 

 ثم ذكر ابن القيم  قصة الصعب بن جثامة  ،  وعوف بن مالك  ، وتنفيذ عوف  لوصية الصعب  له في المنام بعد موته ، وأثنى على  عوف بن مالك  بالفقه في تنفيذه وصية الصعب  بعد موته ، لما   [ ص: 138 ] علم صحة ذلك بالقرائن ، وكان في الوصية التي نفذها عوف  إعطاء عشرة دنانير ليهودي من تركة الصعب  كانت دينا له عليه ، ومات قبل قضائها . 

 قال ابن القيم    : وهذا من فقه  عوف بن مالك  رضي الله عنه ، وكان من الصحابة حيث نفذ وصية الصعب بن جثامة  بعد  موته ، وعلم صحة قوله بالقرائن التي أخبره بها ، من أن الدنانير عشرة وهي  في القرن ، ثم سأل اليهودي فطابق قوله ما في الرؤيا فجزم عوف بصحة الأمر ،  فأعطى اليهودي الدنانير ، وهذا فقه إنما يليق بأفقه الناس وأعلمهم ، وهم  أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ولعل أكثر المتأخرين ينكر ذلك ،  ويقول : كيف جاز لعوف  أن ينقل الدنانير من تركة صعبة ، وهي لأيتامه وورثته إلى يهودي بمنام . 

 ثم ذكر ابن القيم  تنفيذ خالد   وأبي بكر الصديق  رضي الله عنهما وصية  ثابت بن قيس بن شماس  رضي  الله عنه بعد موته ، وفي وصيته المذكورة قضاء دين عينه لرجل في المنام ،  وعتق بعض رقيقه ، وقد وصف للرجل الذي رآه في منامه الموضع الذي جعل فيه  درعه الرجل الذي سرقها ، فوجدوا الأمر كما قال ، وقصته مشهورة . 

 وإذا كانت وصية الميت بعد موته قد نفذها في بعض الصور أصحاب رسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فإن ذلك يدل على أنه يدرك ويعقل ويسمع ، ثم قال ابن القيم  في  خاتمة كلامه الطويل : والمقصود جواب السائل وأن الميت إذا عرف مثل هذه  الجزئيات وتفاصيلها ، فمعرفته بزيارة الحي له وسلامه عليه ودعاؤه له أولى  وأحرى ، ا هـ . 

 فكلام ابن القيم  هذا  الطويل الذي ذكرنا بعضه جملة وبعضه تفصيلا ، فيه من الأدلة المقنعة ما يكفي  في الدلالة على سماع الأموات ، وكذلك الكلام الذي نقلنا عن شيخه أبي العباس بن تيمية  ، وفي كلامهما الذي نقلنا عنهما أحاديث صحيحة ، وآثار كثيرة ، ومرائي متواترة وغير ذلك ، ومعلوم أن ما ذكرنا في كلام ابن القيم  من تلقين الميت بعد الدفن ، أنكره بعض أهل العلم ، وقال : إنه بدعة ، وأنه لا دليل عليه ، ونقل ذلك عن الإمام أحمد  وأنه لم يعمل به إلا أهل الشام   ، وقد رأيت ابن القيم  استدل له بأدلة ، منها : أن الإمام أحمد  رحمه الله سئل عنه فاستحسنه . واحتج عليه بالعمل . ومنها : أن عمل المسلمين اتصل به في سائر الأمصار والأعصار من غير إنكار . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (430)
**سُورَةُ الشُّعَرَاءِ .* 
*صـ 139 إلى صـ 146**

*
*
 ومنها : أن الميت يسمع قرع نعال الدافنين إذا ولوا مدبرين ****** ،  واستدلاله بهذا الحديث الصحيح استدلال قوي جدا ; لأنه إذا كان في ذلك الوقت  يسمع قرع النعال ، فلأن يسمع الكلام الواضح بالتلقين من أصحاب النعال أولى    [ ص: 139 ] وأحرى ، واستدلاله لذلك بحديث أبي داود    : " سلوا لأخيكم التثبيت فإنه الآن يسأل   " ، له وجه من النظر ; لأنه إذا كان يسمع سؤال السائل فإنه يسمع تلقين الملقن ، والله أعلم . 

 والفرق بين سماعه سؤال الملك وسماعه التلقين من الدافنين محتمل احتمالا  قويا ، وما ذكره بعضهم من أن التلقين بعد الموت لم يفعله إلا أهل الشام   ، يقال فيه : إنهم هم أول من فعله ، ولكن الناس تبعوهم في ذلك ، كما هو معلوم عند المالكية والشافعية . قال الشيخ الحطاب  في كلامه على قول خليل بن إسحاق المالكي  في مختصره : ( وتلقينه الشهادة ) وجزم النووي  باستحباب التلقين بعد الدفن . 

 وقال الشيخ زروق  في شرح الرسالة والإرشاد ، وقد سئل عنه أبو بكر بن الطلاع  من المالكية ، فقال : هو الذي نختاره ونعمل به ، وقد روينا فيه حديثا عن أبي أمامة  ليس بالقوي ، ولكنه اعتضد بالشواهد ، وعمل أهل الشام   قديما  ، إلى أن قال : وقال في المدخل : ينبغي أن يتفقده بعد انصراف الناس عنه من  كان من أهل الفضل والدين ، ويقف عند قبره تلقاء وجهه ويلقنه ; لأن الملكين  عليهما السلام ، إذ ذاك يسألانه وهو يسمع قرع نعال المنصرفين . 

 وقد روى أبو داود  في سننه عن عثمان    - رضي الله عنه - قال : كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا فرغ من دفن الميت وقف عليه ، وقال : " استغفروا لأخيكم واسألوا له التثبيت ، فإنه الآن يسأل   " ، إلى أن قال : وقد كان سيدي أبو حامد بن البقال  ،  وكان من كبار العلماء والصلحاء ، إذا حضر جنازة عزى وليها بعد الدفن ،  وانصرف مع من ينصرف ، فيتوارى هنيهة حتى ينصرف الناس ، ثم يأتي إلى القبر ،  فيذكر الميت بما يجاوب به الملكين عليهما السلام ، انتهى محل الغرض من  كلام الحطاب    . 

 وما ذكره من كلام أبي بكر بن الطلاع المالكي  له وجه قوي من النظر ، كما سترى إيضاحه إن شاء الله تعالى . 

 ثم قال الحطاب    : واستحب التلقين بعد الدفن أيضا القرطبي  والثعالبي  وغيرهما ، ويظهر من كلام أبي . . . في أول كتاب الجنائز يعني من صحيح مسلم  ، وفي حديث  عمرو بن العاص  في كتاب " الإيمان " ميل إليه ، انتهى من الحطاب    . وحديث  عمرو بن العاص  المشار إليه ، هو الذي ذكرنا محل الغرض منه في كلام ابن القيم  الطويل المتقدم . 

 قال مسلم  في " صحيحه " : حدثنا  محمد بن المثنى العنزي  ، وأبو معن الرقاشي  ،  وإسحاق بن منصور  ، كلهم عن أبي عاصم    . واللفظ لابن المثنى    : حدثنا الضحاك ، يعني أبا عاصم  ، قال : أخبرنا حيوة بن شريح  ، قال : حدثني  يزيد بن أبي حبيب  ، عن ابن شماسة   [ ص: 140 ] المهري  ، قال : حضرنا  عمرو بن العاص  ، وهو في سياقة الموت ، فبكى طويلا وحول وجهه إلى الجدار ، الحديث . وقد قدمنا محل الغرض منه بلفظه في كلام ابن القيم  المذكور ، وقدمنا أن حديث عمرو  هذا له حكم الرفع ، وأنه دليل صحيح على استئناس الميت بوجود الأحياء عند قبره . 

 وقال النووي  في " روضة الطالبين " ، ما نصه : ويستحب أن يلقن الميت بعد الدفن ، فيقال : يا عبد الله ابن أمة الله اذكر ما خرجت عليه من الدنيا : شهادة ألا إله إلا الله ، وأن محمدا  رسول  الله ، وأن الجنة حق ، وأن النار حق ، وأن البعث حق ، وأن الساعة آتية لا  ريب فيها ، وأن الله يبعث من في القبور ، وأنت رضيت بالله ربا ، وبالإسلام  دينا ، وبمحمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نبيا ، وبالقرآن إماما ، وبالكعبة  قبلة ، وبالمؤمنين إخوانا ، ورد به الخبر عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 قلت : هذا التلقين استحبه جماعات من أصحابنا ، منهم القاضي حسين  ، وصاحب التتمة ، والشيخ نصر المقدسي  في كتابه " التهذيب " وغيرهم ، ونقله القاضي حسين  عن  أصحابنا مطلقا ، والحديث الوارد فيه ضعيف ، لكن أحاديث الفضائل يتسامح  فيها عند أهل العلم من المحدثين وغيرهم ، وقد اعتضد هذا الحديث بشواهد من  الأحاديث الصحيحة ; كحديث :   " اسألوا له التثبيت   " ، ووصية  عمرو بن العاص    : أقيموا عند قبري قدر ما تنحر جزور ، ويقسم لحمها حتى أستأنس بكم وأعلم ماذا أراجع به رسل ربي ، رواه مسلم  في صحيحه ، ولم يزل أهل الشام   على العمل بهذا التلقين ، من العصر الأول ، وفي زمن من يقتدى به ، ا هـ محل الغرض من كلام النووي    . 

 وبما ذكر ابن القيم  وابن الطلاع  ، وصاحب المدخل من المالكية ، والنووي  من  الشافعية ، كما أوضحنا كلامهم تعلم أن التلقين بعد الدفن له وجه قوي من  النظر ; لأنه جاء فيه حديث ضعيف ، واعتضد بشواهد صحيحة ، وبعمل أهل الشام   قديما ، ومتابعة غيرهم لهم . 

 وبما علم في علم الحديث من التساهل في العمل بالضعيف في أحاديث الفضائل ، ولا سيما المعتضد منها بصحيح ، وإيضاح شهادة الشواهد له أن حقيقة التلقين بعد الدفن مركبة من شيئين   : أحدهما : سماع الميت كلام ملقنه بعد دفنه . 

 [ ص: 141 ] والثاني  : انتفاعه بذلك التلقين ، وكلاهما ثابت في الجملة ، أما سماعه لكلام  الملقن فيشهد له سماعه لقرع نعل الملقن الثابت في الصحيحين ، وليس سماع  كلامه بأبعد من سماع قرع نعله كما ترى . وأما انتفاعه بكلام الملقن ، فيشهد  له انتفاعه بدعاء الحي وقت السؤال في حديث : " سلوا لأخيكم التثبيت فإنه يسأل الآن    " ، واحتمال الفرق بين الدعاء والتلقين قوي جدا كما ترى ، فإذا كان وقت  السؤال ينتفع بكلام الحي الذي هو دعاؤه له ، فإن ذلك يشهد لانتفاعه بكلام  الحي الذي هو تلقينه إياه وإرشاده إلى جواب الملكين ، فالجميع في الأول  سماع من الميت لكلام الحي ، وفي الثاني انتفاع من الميت بكلام الحي وقت  السؤال ، وقد علمت قوة احتمال الفرق بين الدعاء والتلقين . 

 وفي ذلك كله دليل على سماع الميت كلام الحي ، ومن أوضح الشواهد للتلقين  بعد الدفن السلام عليه ، وخطابه خطاب من يسمع ، ويعلم عند زيارته ، كما  تقدم إيضاحه ; لأن كلا منهما خطاب له في قبره ، وقد انتصرابن كثير  رحمه الله في تفسير سورة " الروم " ، في كلامه على قوله تعالى : فإنك لا تسمع الموتى ولا تسمع الصم الدعاء  ، إلى قوله : فهم مسلمون    [ 30 \ 32 - 33 ] ، لسماع الموتى ، وأورد في ذلك كثيرا من الأدلة التي قدمنا في كلام ابن القيم  ،  وابن أبي الدنيا  وغيرهما ، وكثيرا من المرائي الدالة على ذلك ، وقد قدمنا الحديث الدال على أن المرائي إذا تواترت أفادت الحجة ، ومما قال في كلامه المذكور : وقد استدلت أم المؤمنين عائشة  رضي الله عنها بهذه الآية : فإنك لا تسمع الموتى  ، على توهيم عبد الله بن عمر  رضي الله عنهما ، في روايته مخاطبة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - القتلى الذين ألقوا في قليب بدر  بعد ثلاثة أيام ، إلى أن قال : والصحيح عند العلماء رواية عبد الله بن عمر  رضي الله عنهما ، لما لها من الشواهد على صحتها ، من أشهر ذلك ما رواه  ابن عبد البر  مصححا له عن  ابن عباس  مرفوعا : " ما من أحد يمر بقبر أخيه المسلم كان يعرفه   " ، الحديث . 

 وقد قدمناه في هذا المبحث مرارا ، وبجميع ما ذكرنا في هذا المبحث في الكلام على آية " النمل " هذه تعلم أن الذي يرجحه الدليل : أن الموتى يسمعون سلام الأحياء وخطابهم سواء  قلنا : إن الله يرد عليهم أرواحهم حتى يسمعوا الخطاب ويردوا الجواب ، أو  قلنا : إن الأرواح أيضا تسمع وترد بعد فناء الأجسام ، لأنا قد قدمنا أن هذا  ينبني على مقدمتين : ثبوت سماع الموتى بالسنة الصحيحة ، وأن القرآن لا  يعارضها على التفسير   [ ص: 142 ] الصحيح  الذي تشهد له القرائن القرآنية ، واستقراء القرآن ، وإذا ثبت ذلك بالسنة  الصحيحة من غير معارض من كتاب ولا سنة ظهر بذلك رجحانه على تأول عائشة  رضي الله عنها ومن تبعها بعض آيات القرآن ، كما تقدم إيضاحه . 

 وفي الأدلة التي ذكرها ابن القيم  في كتاب الروح على ذلك مقنع للمنصف ، وقد زدنا عليها ما رأيت ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : ويوم نحشر من كل أمة فوجا ممن يكذب بآياتنا فهم يوزعون    . ظاهر هذه الآية الكريمة خصوص الحشر بهذه الأفواج المكذبة بآيات الله ، ولكنه قد دلت آيات كثيرة على عموم الحشر لجميع الخلائق   ; كقوله تعالى بعد هذا بقليل : وكل أتوه داخرين    [ 27 \ 87 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وحشرناهم فلم نغادر منهم أحدا    [ 18 \ 47 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ويوم نحشرهم جميعا    [ 6 \ 22 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وما من دابة في الأرض ولا طائر يطير بجناحيه إلا أمم أمثالكم ما فرطنا في الكتاب من شيء ثم إلى ربهم يحشرون    [ 6 \ 38 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقد أوضحنا في كتابنا " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " ، في آية "  النمل " هذه ، في الكلام على وجه الجمع بين قوله تعالى فيها : ويوم نحشر من كل أمة فوجا  الآية ، وبين قوله تعالى : وكل أتوه داخرين    [ 27 \ 87 ] ، ونحوها من الآيات ، وذكرنا قول الألوسي  في تفسيره أن قوله : وكل أتوه داخرين  في الحشر العام لجميع الناس للحساب والجزاء . وقوله تعالى : ويوم نحشر من كل أمة فوجا  في الحشر الخاص بهذه الأفواج المكذبة ; لأجل التوبيخ المنصوص عليه في قوله هنا : حتى إذا جاءوا قال أكذبتم بآياتي ولم تحيطوا بها علما  الآية [ 27 \ 84 ] ، وهذا يدل عليه القرآن ، كما ترى . 

 وقال بعضهم : هذه الأفواج التي تحشر حشرا خاصا هي رؤساء أهل الضلال وقادتهم ، وعليه فالآية كقوله تعالى : فوربك لنحشرنهم والشياطين ثم لنحضرنهم حول جهنم جثيا  ثم لننزعن من كل شيعة أيهم أشد على الرحمن عتيا    [ 19 \ 68 - 69 ] ، والفوج : الجماعة من الناس . ومنه قوله تعالى : يدخلون في دين الله أفواجا    [ 110 \ 2 ] ، وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : فهم يوزعون  ، أي : يرد أولهم على   [ ص: 143 ] آخرهم حتى يجتمعوا ، ثم يدفعون جميعا ، كما قاله غير واحد .
قوله تعالى : حتى إذا جاءوا قال أكذبتم بآياتي ولم تحيطوا بها علما أم ماذا كنتم تعملون    . قال ابن كثير  في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : أي يسألون عن اعتقادهم وأعمالهم ، ومقصوده بسؤالهم عن اعتقادهم قوله تعالى : أكذبتم بآياتي  ، لأن التصديق بآيات الله التي هي هذا القرآن من عقائد الإيمان التي لا بد منها ، كما هو معلوم في حديث جبريل  وغيره ، ومقصوده بسؤالهم عن أعمالهم قوله تعالى : أم ماذا كنتم تعملون   ، والسؤال المذكور سؤال توبيخ وتقريع ، فقد وبخهم تعالى فيه على فساد  الاعتقاد ، وفساد الأعمال ، والتوبيخ عليهما معا المذكور هنا جاء مثله في  قوله تعالى : فلا صدق ولا صلى ولكن كذب وتولى    [ 75 \ 31 ] ، كما أشار له ابن كثير  رحمه الله ، فقوله تعالى : فلا صدق  ، وقوله : ولكن كذب  ، توبيخ على فساد الاعتقاد . وقوله : ولا صلى    : توبيخ على إضاعة العمل .
قوله تعالى : ووقع القول عليهم بما ظلموا فهم لا ينطقون    . الظاهر أن القول الذي وقع عليهم هو كلمة العذاب ، كما يوضحه قوله تعالى : ولو شئنا لآتينا كل نفس هداها ولكن حق القول مني لأملأن جهنم من الجنة والناس أجمعين    [ 32 \ 13 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : فهم لا ينطقون  ظاهره أن الكفار لا ينطقون يوم القيامة ; كما يفهم ذلك من قوله تعالى : هذا يوم لا ينطقون ولا يؤذن لهم فيعتذرون    [ 77 \ 35 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ونحشرهم يوم القيامة على وجوههم عميا وبكما وصما  الآية [ 17 \ 97 ] ، مع أنه بينت آيات أخر من كتاب الله أنهم ينطقون يوم القيامة ويعتذرون ; كقوله تعالى عنهم : والله ربنا ما كنا مشركين    [ 6 \ 23 ] ، وقوله تعالى عنهم : فألقوا السلم ما كنا نعمل من سوء    [ 16 \ 28 ] ، وقوله : ولو ترى إذ المجرمون ناكسو رءوسهم عند ربهم ربنا أبصرنا وسمعنا فارجعنا نعمل صالحا  الآية [ 32 \ 12 ] ، وقوله تعالى عنهم : ربنا غلبت علينا شقوتنا وكنا قوما ضالين ربنا أخرجنا منها فإن عدنا فإنا ظالمون    [ 23 \ 106 - 107 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ونادوا يامالك   [ ص: 144 ] الآية [ 43 \ 77 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الدالة على كلامهم يوم القيامة . 

 وقد بينا الجواب عن هذا في كتابنا " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " ، في سورة " المرسلات " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : هذا يوم لا ينطقون     [ 77 \ 35 ] ، وما ذكرنا من الآيات . فذكرنا أن من أوجه الجواب عن ذلك  أن القيامة مواطن ، ففي بعضها ينطقون ، وفي بعضها لا ينطقون ، فإثبات النطق  لهم ونفيه عنهم كلاهما منزل على حال ووقت غير حال الآخر ووقته . ومنها أن  نطقهم المثبت لهم خاص بما لا فائدة لهم فيه ، والنطق المنفي عنهم خاص بما  لهم فيه فائدة ومنها غير ذلك ، وقد ذكرنا شيئا من أجوبة ذلك في " الفرقان "  و " طه " ، و " الإسراء " .
قوله تعالى : ألم يروا أنا جعلنا اليل ليسكنوا فيه والنهار مبصرا إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يؤمنون    . قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " بني إسرائيل    " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وجعلنا الليل والنهار آيتين فمحونا آية الليل  الآية [ 17 \ 12 ] .
قوله تعالى : وترى الجبال تحسبها جامدة وهي تمر مر السحاب صنع الله الذي أتقن كل شيء إنه خبير بما تفعلون    . 

 قد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك أن من أنواع البيان التي تضمنها أن  يقول بعض العلماء في الآية قولا ، ويكون في الآية قرينة تدل على بطلان ذلك  القول ، وذكرنا في ترجمته أيضا أن من أنواع البيان التي تضمنها الاستدلال  على المعنى ، بكونه هو الغالب في القرآن ; لأن غلبته فيه ، تدل على عدم  خروجه من معنى الآية ، ومثلنا لجميع ذلك أمثلة متعددة في هذا الكتاب  المبارك ، والأمران المذكوران من أنواع البيان قد اشتملت عليهما معا آية "  النمل " هذه . 

 وإيضاح ذلك أن بعض الناس قد زعم أن قوله تعالى : وترى الجبال تحسبها جامدة وهي تمر مر السحاب  ، يدل على أن الجبال الآن في دار الدنيا يحسبها رائيها جامدة ، أي : واقفة ساكنة غير متحركة ، وهي تمر مر السحاب ، ونحوه قول النابغة  يصف جيشا : 
**بأرعن مثل الطود تحسب أنهم وقوف لحاج والركاب تهملج* *

 والنوعان المذكوران من أنواع البيان ، يبينان عدم صحة هذا القول . 

 [ ص: 145 ] أما الأول منهما : وهو وجود القرينة الدالة على عدم صحته ، فهو أن قوله تعالى : وترى الجبال  معطوف على قوله : ففزع ، وذلك المعطوف عليه مرتب بالفاء على قوله تعالى : ويوم ينفخ في الصور ففزع من في السماوات   الآية [ 27 \ 87 ] ، أي : ويوم ينفخ في الصور ، فيفزع من في السماوات وترى  الجبال ، فدلت هذه القرينة القرآنية الواضحة على أن مر الجبال مر السحاب  كائن يوم ينفخ في الصور ، لا الآن . 

 وأما الثاني : وهو كون هذا المعنى هو الغالب في القرآن فواضح ; لأن جميع  الآيات التي فيها حركة الجبال كلها في يوم القيامة ; كقوله تعالى : يوم تمور السماء مورا وتسير الجبال سيرا    [ 52 \ 10 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ويوم نسير الجبال وترى الأرض بارزة    [ 18 \ 47 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا    [ 78 \ 20 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وإذا الجبال سيرت    [ 81 \ 3 ] . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : صنع الله الذي أتقن كل شيء  ، جاء نحوه في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى : فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين    [ 23 \ 14 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت    [ 67 \ 3 ] ، وتسيير الجبال وإيجادها ونصبها قبل تسييرها ، كل ذلك صنع متقن . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : إنه خبير بما تفعلون  قد قدمنا الآيات التي بمعناه في أول سورة " هود    " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ألا إنهم يثنون صدورهم ليستخفوا منه  ، إلى قوله : إنه عليم بذات الصدور    [ 11 \ 5 ] .
قوله تعالى : من جاء بالحسنة فله خير منها    . اعلم : أن الحسنة في هذه الآية الكريمة تشمل نوعين من الحسنات : 

 الأول : حسنة هي فعل خير من أفعال العبد ، كالإنفاق في سبيل الله ، وبذل  النفس والمال في إعلاء كلمة الله ، ونحو ذلك ، ومعنى قوله تعالى : فله خير منها   ، بالنسبة إلى هذا النوع من الحسنات ، أن الثواب مضاعف ، فهو خير من نفس  العمل ; لأن من أنفق درهما واحدا في سبيل الله فأعطاه الله ثوابا هو  سبعمائة درهم فله عند الله ثواب هو سبعمائة درهم مثلا ، خير من الحسنة التي  قدمها التي هي إنفاق درهم واحد ، وهذا لا إشكال فيه كما ترى . 

 [ ص: 146 ] وهذا المعنى توضحه آيات من كتاب الله ; كقوله تعالى : من جاء بالحسنة فله عشر أمثالها    [ 6 \ 160 ] ، ومعلوم أن عشر أمثال الحسنة خير منها هي وحدها ; وكقوله تعالى : وإن تك حسنة يضاعفها    [ 4 \ 40 ] ، وقوله تعالى : مثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله كمثل حبة أنبتت سبع سنابل في كل سنبلة مائة حبة والله يضاعف لمن يشاء    [ 2 \ 261 ] . 

 وأما النوع الثاني من الحسنة : فكقول من قال من أهل العلم : إن المراد  بالحسنة في هذه الآية : لا إله إلا الله ، ولا يوجد شيء خير من لا إله إلا  الله ، بل هي أساس الخير كله ، والذي يظهر على هذا المعنى أن لفظة خير ليست  صيغة تفضيل . 

 وأن المعنى : فله خير عظيم عند الله حاصل له منها ، أي : من قبلها ومن أجلها ، وعليه فلفظة من في الآية ; كقوله تعالى : مما خطيئاتهم أغرقوا فأدخلوا نارا     [ 71 \ 25 ] ، أي : من أجل خطيئاتهم أغرقوا ، فأدخلوا نارا . وأما على  الأول فخير صيغة تفضيل ، ويحتمل عندي أن لفظة خير على الوجه الثاني صيغة  تفضيل أيضا ، ولا يراد بها تفضيل شيء على لا إله إلا الله ، بل المراد أن  كلمة لا إله إلا الله تعبد بها العبد في دار الدنيا ، وتعبده بها فعله  المحض ، وقد أثابه الله في الآخرة على تعبده بها ، وإثابة الله فعله جل  وعلا ، ولا شك أن فعل الله خير من فعل عبده ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (431)
**سُورَةُ الْقَصَصِ* 
*صـ 147 إلى صـ 154**

*
*
**
قوله تعالى : وهم من فزع يومئذ آمنون    . دلت على معناه آيات من كتاب الله ; كقوله تعالى في أمنهم من الفزع : لا يحزنهم الفزع الأكبر وتتلقاهم الملائكة  الآية [ 21 \ 103 ] ، وقوله تعالى في أمنهم : فأولئك لهم جزاء الضعف بما عملوا وهم في الغرفات آمنون    [ 34 \ 37 ] ، وقوله تعالى : أفمن يلقى في النار خير أم من يأتي آمنا يوم القيامة  الآية [ 41 \ 40 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وهم من فزع يومئذ    [ 27 \ 89 ] ، قرأه عاصم  ، وحمزة  ،  والكسائي  بتنوين فزع ، وفتح ميم يومئذ ، وقرأه الباقون بغير تنوين ، بل بالإضافة إلى يومئذ ، إلا أن نافعا  قرأ بفتح ميم يومئذ مع إضافة فزع إليه ، وقرأ ابن كثير  ، وابن عامر  ، وأبو عمرو  بإضافة  فزع إلى يومئذ مع كسر ميم يومئذ ، وفتح الميم وكسرها من نحو يومئذ ، قد  أوضحناه بلغاته وشواهده العربية مع بيان المختار من اللغات في سورة   [ ص: 147 ]   " مريم    " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وسلام عليه يوم ولد ويوم يموت  الآية [ 19 \ 15 ] .
قوله تعالى : ومن جاء بالسيئة فكبت وجوههم في النار هل تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون    . قال ابن كثير    - رحمه الله - في تفسير هذه الآية : وقال  ابن مسعود  ،  وابن عباس  ،  وأبو هريرة  ،  وأنس بن مالك    - رضي الله عنهم - وعطاء  ،  وسعيد بن جبير ،  وعكرمة  ، ومجاهد  ،  وإبراهيم النخعي  ، وأبو وائل  ، وأبو صالح  ،  ومحمد بن كعب  ،  وزيد بن أسلم  ،  والزهري  ، والسدي  ، والضحاك  ، والحسن  ، وقتادة  ، وابن زيد  ، في قوله تعالى : ومن جاء بالسيئة  ، يعني الشرك . 

 وهذه الآية الكريمة تضمنت أمرين : 

 الأول : أن من جاء ربه يوم القيامة بالسيئة كالشرك يكب وجهه في النار . 

 والثاني : أن السيئة إنما تجزى بمثلها من غير زيادة ، وهذان الأمران جاءا موضحين في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله تعالى في الأول منهما : إنه من يأت ربه مجرما فإن له جهنم لا يموت فيها ولا يحيا    [ 20 \ 74 ] ، وكقوله تعالى في الثاني منهما : ومن جاء بالسيئة فلا يجزى إلا مثلها  الآية [ 6 \ 160 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ومن جاء بالسيئة فلا يجزى الذين عملوا السيئات إلا ما كانوا يعملون    [ 28 \ 84 ] ، وقوله تعالى : جزاء وفاقا    [ 78 \ 26 ] . 

 وإذا علمت أن السيئات لا تضاعف ، فاعلم أن السيئة قد تعظم فيعظم جزاؤها بسبب حرمة المكان ; كقوله تعالى : ومن يرد فيه بإلحاد بظلم نذقه من عذاب أليم    [ 22 \ 25 ] ، أو حرمة الزمان ; كقوله تعالى في الأشهر الحرام : فلا تظلموا فيهن أنفسكم    [ 9 \ 36 ] . 

 وقد دلت آيات من كتاب الله أن العذاب يعظم بسبب عظم الإنسان المخالف   ; كقوله تعالى في نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ولولا أن ثبتناك لقد كدت تركن إليهم شيئا قليلا  إذا لأذقناك ضعف الحياة وضعف الممات    [ 17 \ 47 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ولو تقول علينا بعض الأقاويل لأخذنا منه باليمين ثم لقطعنا منه الوتين  الآية [ 69 \ 44 - 46 ] ،   [ ص: 148 ] وكقوله تعالى في أزواجه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : يانساء النبي من يأت منكن بفاحشة مبينة يضاعف لها العذاب ضعفين  الآية [ 33 \ 30 ] ، وقد قدمنا طرفا من الكلام على هذا ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : إذا لأذقناك ضعف الحياة وضعف الممات     [ 17 \ 75 ] ، مع تفسير الآية ، ومضاعفة السيئة المشار إليها في هاتين  الآيتين ، إن كانت بسبب عظم الذنب ، حتى صار في عظمه كذنبين ، فلا إشكال ،  وإن كانت مضاعفة جزاء السيئة كانت هاتان الآيتان مخصصتين للآيات المصرحة ،  بأن السيئة لا تجزى إلا بمثلها ، والجميع محتمل ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : إنما أمرت أن أعبد رب هذه البلدة    . جاء معناه موضحا في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى : قل ياأيها الناس إن كنتم في شك من ديني فلا أعبد الذين تعبدون من دون الله ولكن أعبد الله الذي يتوفاكم  الآية [ 10 \ 104 ] ، وقوله تعالى : فليعبدوا رب هذا البيت  الذي أطعمهم من جوع وآمنهم من خوف    106 \ 4 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : وأمرت أن أكون من المسلمين  وأن أتلو القرآن    . قد قدمنا الآيات التي فيها زيادة إيضاح لقوله : وأمرت أن أكون من المسلمين  ، في سورة " الأنعام " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : أمرت أن أكون أول من أسلم  الآية [ 6 \ 14 ] . 

 وقد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة لقوله تعالى هنا : وأن أتلو القرآن  ، في سورة " الكهف " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : واتل ما أوحي إليك من كتاب ربك  الآية [ 18 \ 27 ] .
قوله تعالى : ومن ضل فقل إنما أنا من المنذرين    . جاء معناه مبينا في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى : فإنما عليك البلاغ وعلينا الحساب    [ 13 \ 40 ] ، وقوله تعالى : إنما أنت نذير والله على كل شيء وكيل    [ 11 \ 12 ] ، وقوله تعالى : فتول عنهم فما أنت بملوم    [ 51 \ 54 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى   [ ص: 149 ] وقل الحمد لله سيريكم آياته فتعرفونها   . جاء معناه في غير هذا الموضع ; كقوله تعالى : سنريهم آياتنا في الآفاق وفي أنفسهم حتى يتبين لهم أنه الحق    [ 41 \ 53 ] .
قوله تعالى : وما ربك بغافل عما تعملون    . جاء معناه موضحا في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى : ولا تحسبن الله غافلا عما يعمل الظالمون إنما يؤخرهم ليوم تشخص فيه الأبصار    [ 14 \ 42 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقرأ نافع  وابن عامر  وحفص  عن عاصم :  عما تعملون بتاء الخطاب ، وقرأ الباقون عما يعملون بياء الغيبة .
[ ص: 150 ] بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

سُورَةُ الْقَصَصِ 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَنُرِيدُ أَنْ نَمُنَّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ أَئِمَّةً وَنَجْعَلَهُمُ الْوَارِثِينَ    . قَدْ قَدَّمْنَا أَنَّ قَوْلَهُ هُنَا : وَنُرِيدُ أَنْ نَمُنَّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا  ، هُوَ الْكَلِمَةُ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ   الْآيَةَ [ 7 \ 137 ] ، وَلَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا السَّبَبَ الَّذِي  جَعَلَهُمْ بِهِ أَئِمَّةً جَمْعَ إِمَامٍ ، أَيْ : قَادَةً فِي الْخَيْرِ ،  دُعَاةً إِلَيْهِ عَلَى أَظْهَرِ الْقَوْلَيْنِ . وَلَمْ يُبَيِّنْ هُنَا  أَيْضًا الشَّيْءَ الَّذِي جَعَلَهُمْ وَارِثِيهِ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ تَعَالَى  بَيَّنَ جَمِيعَ ذَلِكَ فِي غَيْرِ هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ ; فَبَيَّنَ  السَّبَبَ الَّذِي جَعَلَهُمْ بِهِ أَئِمَّةً فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَجَعَلْنَا مِنْهُمْ أَئِمَّةً يَهْدُونَ بِأَمْرِنَا لَمَّا صَبَرُوا وَكَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يُوقِنُونَ     [ 32 \ 24 ] ، فَالصَّبْرُ وَالْيَقِينُ هُمَا السَّبَبُ فِي ذَلِكَ ،  وَبَيَّنَ الشَّيْءَ الَّذِي جَعَلَهُمْ لَهُ وَارِثِينَ بِقَوْلِهِ  تَعَالَى : وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الْأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا  الْآيَةَ [ 7 \ 137 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : كَمْ تَرَكُوا مِنْ جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ  وَزُرُوعٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ  وَنَعْمَةٍ كَانُوا فِيهَا فَاكِهِينَ  كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَ  ا قَوْمًا آخَرِينَ    [ 44 \ 25 - 28 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : فَأَخْرَجْنَاهُ  مْ مِنْ جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ  وَكُنُوزٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ  كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَ  ا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ    [ 26 \ 57 - 59 ] .
قوله تعالى : فالتقطه آل فرعون ليكون لهم عدوا وحزنا    . اعلم أن التحقيق إن شاء الله ، أن اللام في قوله : فرعون ليكون لهم عدوا وحزنا    [ 28 \ 8 ] ، لام التعليل المعروفة بلام كي ، وذلك على سبيل الحقيقة لا المجاز ، ويدل على ذلك قوله تعالى : وما تشاءون إلا أن يشاء الله    [ 76 \ 30 ] . 

 وإيضاح ذلك أن قوله تعالى : وما تشاءون إلا أن يشاء الله  ، صريح في أن الله تعالى يصرف مشيئة العبد وقدرته بمشيئته جل وعلا ، إلى ما سبق به علمه ، وقد صرف مشيئة فرعون  وقومه بمشيئته جل وعلا ، إلى التقاطهم موسى    ; ليجعله لهم عدوا وحزنا ،   [ ص: 151 ] فكأنه يقول : قدرنا عليهم التقاطه بمشيئتنا ليكون لهم عدوا وحزنا ، وهذا معنى واضح ، لا لبس فيه ولا إشكال ، كما ترى . 

 وقال ابن كثير    - رحمه  الله - في تفسير هذه الآية : ولكن إذا نظر إلى معنى السياق ، فإنه تبقى  اللام للتعليل ; لأن معناه : أن الله تعالى قيضهم لالتقاطه ، ليجعله عدوا  لهم وحزنا ، فيكون أبلغ في إبطال حذرهم منه ، انتهى محل الغرض من كلامه .  وهذا المعنى هو التحقيق في الآية إن شاء الله تعالى ، ويدل عليه قوله تعالى  : وما تشاءون إلا أن يشاء الله  ، كما بينا وجهه آنفا . 

 وبهذا التحقيق تعلم أن ما يقوله كثير من المفسرين ، وينشدون له الشواهد من  أن اللام في قوله : ليكون ، لام العاقبة والصيرورة خلاف الصواب ، وأن ما  يقوله البيانيون من أن اللام في قوله : ليكون فيها استعارة تبعية في متعلق  معنى الحرف ، خلاف الصواب أيضا . 

 وإيضاح مراد البيانيين بذلك ، هو أن من أنواع تقسيمهم لما يسمونه  الاستعارة ، التي هي عندهم مجاز علاقته المشابهة أنهم يقسمونها إلى استعارة  أصلية ، واستعارة تبعية ، ومرادهم بالاستعارة الأصلية الاستعارة في أسماء  الأجناس الجامدة والمصادر ، ومرادهم باستعارة التبعية قسمان : أحدهما :  الاستعارة في المشتقات ، كاسم الفاعل والفعل . 

 والثاني : الاستعارة في متعلق معنى الحرف ، وهو المقصود بالبيان . 

 فمثال الاستعارة الأصلية عندهم : رأيت أسدا على فرسه ، ففي لفظة أسد في  هذا المثال استعارة أصلية تصريحية عندهم ، فإنه أراد تشبيه الرجل الشجاع  بالأسد لعلاقة الشجاعة ، فحذف المشبه الذي هو الرجل الشجاع ، وصرح بالمشبه  به الذي هو الأسد ، على سبيل الاستعارة التصريحية ، وصارت أصلية ; لأن  الأسد اسم جنس جامد . 

 ومثال الاستعارة التبعية في المشتق عندهم قولك : الحال ناطقة بكذا ،  فالمراد عندهم : تشبيه دلالة الحال بالنطق بجامع الفهم والإدراك بسبب كل  منهما ، فحذف الدلالة التي هي المشبه ، وصرح بالنطق الذي هو المشبه به على  سبيل الاستعارة التصريحية ، واشتق من النطق اسم الفاعل الذي هو ناطقة ،  فجرت الاستعارة التبعية في اسم الفاعل الذي هو ناطقة ، وإنما قيل لها تبعية  ; لأنها إنما جرت فيه تبعا لجريانها في   [ ص: 152 ] المصدر  ، الذي هو النطق ; لأن المشتق تابع للمشتق منه ، ولا يمكن فهمه بدون فهمه ،  وهذا التوجيه أقرب من غيره مما يذكرونه من توجيه ما ذكر . 

 ومثال الاستعارة التبعية عندهم في متعلق معنى الحرف ، في زعمهم هذه الآية  الكريمة ، قالوا : اللام فيها كلفظ الأسد في المثال الأول ، فإنه أطلق على  غير الأسد لمشابهة بينهما ، قالوا : وكذلك اللام أصلها موضوعة للدلالة على  العلة الغائية ، وعلة الشيء الغائية هي ما يحمل على تحصيله ليحصل بعد حصوله  ، قالوا : والعلة الغائية للالتقاط في قوله تعالى : فالتقطه ، هي المحبة  والنفع والتبني ، أي : اتخاذهم موسى  ولدا ، كما صرحوا بأن هذا هو الباعث لهم على التقاطه وتربيته ، في قوله تعالى عنهم : قرة عين لي ولك لا تقتلوه عسى أن ينفعنا أو نتخذه ولدا    [ 28 \ 9 ] ، فهذه العلة الغائية عندهم هي التي حملتهم على التقاطه ، لتحصل لهم هذه العلة بعد الالتقاط . 

 قالوا : ولما كان الحاصل في نفس الأمر بعد الالتقاط ، هو ضد ما رجوه  وأملوه ، وهو العداوة والحزن ، شبهت العداوة والحزن الحاصلان بالالتقاط  بالمحبة والتبني والنفع ، التي هي علة الالتقاط الغائية بجامع الترتب في كل  منهما ، فالعلة الغائية تترتب على معلولها دائما ترتب رجاء للحصول ،  فتبنيهم لموسى  ومحبته  كانوا يرجون ترتبهما على التقاطهم له ، ولما كان المترتب في نفس الأمر على  التقاطهم له هو كونه عدوا لهم وحزنا ، صار هذا الترتب الفعلي شبيها بالترتب  الرجائي ، فاستعيرت اللام الدالة على العلة الغائية المشعرة بالترتب  الرجائي للترتب الحصولي الفعلي الذي لا رجاء فيه . 

 وإيضاحه أن ترتب الحزن والعداوة على الالتقاط أشبه ترتب المحبة والتبني  على الالتقاط ، فأطلقت لام العلة الغائية في الحزن والعداوة ، لمشابهتهما  للتنبي والمحبة في الترتب ، كما أطلق لفظ الأسد على الرجل الشجاع ،  لمشابهتهما في الشجاعة . 

 وبعض البلاغيين يقول : في هذا جرت الاستعارة الأصلية أولا بين المحبة  والتبني ، وبين العداوة والحزن اللذين حصولهما هو المجرور ، فكانت  الاستعارة في اللام تبعا للاستعارة في المجرور ; لأن اللام لا تستقل فيكون  ما اعتبر فيها تبعا للمجرور ، الذي هو متعلق معنى الحرف ، وبعضهم يقول :  فجرت الاستعارة أولا في العلية والغرضية ، وتبعيتها في اللام ، وهناك  مناقشات في التبعية في معنى الحرف تركناها ، لأن غرضنا بيان مرادهم  بالاستعارة التبعية في هذه الآية بإيجاز . 

 [ ص: 153 ] وإذا  علمت مرادهم بما ذكر ، فاعلم أن التحقيق إن شاء الله هو ما قدمنا ، وقد  أوضحنا في رسالتنا المسماة " منع جواز المجاز في المنزل للتعبد والإعجاز " ،  أن التحقيق أن القرآن لا مجاز فيه ، وأوضحنا ذلك بالأدلة الواضحة . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : إن فرعون وهامان وجنودهما كانوا خاطئين    [ 28 \ 8 ] ، أي : مرتكبين الخطيئة التي هي الذنب العظيم ; كقوله تعالى : مما خطيئاتهم أغرقوا فأدخلوا نارا    [ 71 \ 25 ] ، وقوله تعالى : بلى من كسب سيئة وأحاطت به خطيئته  الآية [ 2 \ 81 ] . 

 ومن إطلاق الخاطئ على المذنب العاصي قوله تعالى : ولا طعام إلا من غسلين  لا يأكله إلا الخاطئون    [ 69 \ 36 - 37 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ناصية كاذبة خاطئة    [ 96 \ 16 ] ، وقوله : إنك كنت من الخاطئين    [ 12 \ 29 ] ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : قال لأهله امكثوا إني آنست نارا  الآيات . قد قدمنا إيضاحه بالآيات القرآنية في سورة " مريم " . 
واعلم أنا ربما تركنا كثيرا من الآيات التي تقدم إيضاحها من غير إحالة عليها ، لكثرة ما تقدم إيضاحه .
قوله تعالى وأتبعناهم في هذه الدنيا لعنة ويوم القيامة هم من المقبوحين    . 

 ما ذكره جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة من إتباعه اللعنة لفرعون  وجنوده ، بينه أيضا في سورة " هود    " ، بقوله فيهم : وأتبعوا في هذه لعنة ويوم القيامة بئس الرفد المرفود    [ 11 \ 99 ] ، وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : من المقبوحين  ، قال  الزمخشري    : أي من المطرودين المبعدين ، ولا يخفى أن المقبوحين اسم مفعول ، قبحه إذا صيره قبيحا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء وهو أعلم بالمهتدين    . ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أن نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا يهدي من أحب هدايته ، ولكنه جل   [ ص: 154 ] وعلا هو الذي يهدي من يشاء هداه ، وهو أعلم بالمهتدين . 

 وهذا المعنى الذي دلت عليه هذه الآية جاء موضحا في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى : إن تحرص على هداهم فإن الله لا يهدي من يضل  الآية [ 16 \ 37 ] ، وقوله : ومن يرد الله فتنته فلن تملك له من الله شيئا أولئك الذين لم يرد الله أن يطهر قلوبهم    [ 5 \ 41 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ، كما تقدم إيضاحه . 

 وقوله : وهو أعلم بالمهتدين  ، جاء معناه موضحا في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله : إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بمن اهتدى    [ 53 \ 30 ] ، وقوله تعالى : إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بالمهتدين    [ 16 \ 125 ] ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة ، وقد أوضحنا سابقا أن الهدى المنفي عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، في قوله تعالى هنا : إنك لا تهدي من أحببت  ، هو هدى التوفيق ; لأن التوفيق بيد الله وحده ، وأن الهدى المثبت له - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في قوله تعالى : وإنك لتهدي إلى صراط مستقيم    [ 42 \ 52 ] ، هو هدى الدلالة على الحق والإرشاد إليه ، ونزول قوله تعالى : إنك لا تهدي من أحببت  ، في أبي طالب مشهور معروف .
** قوله تعالى : وما كنت ترجو أن يلقى إليك الكتاب إلا رحمة من ربك    . قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في أول سورة " الكهف " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : الحمد لله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب  الآية [ 18 \ 1 ] .     
قوله تعالى كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه    . كقوله تعالى : كل من عليها فان ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والإكرام     [ 55 \ 26 \ 27 ] ، والوجه من الصفات التي يجب الإيمان بها مع التنزيه  التام عن مشابهة صفات الخلق ، كما أوضحناه في سورة " الأعراف " ، وفي غيرها  . 

 قوله تعالى : له الحكم وإليه ترجعون    . قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " الكهف " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ولا يشرك في حكمه أحدا    [ 18 \ 26 ] ، وقد تركنا ذكر إحالات كثيرة في سورة " القصص " ، هذه .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (432)
**سُورَةُ الْعَنْكَبُوتِ * 
*صـ 155 إلى صـ 162**

**[ ص: 155 ] بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

سُورَةُ الْعَنْكَبُوتِ 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : الم أَحَسِبَ النَّاسُ أَنْ يُتْرَكُوا أَنْ يَقُولُوا آمَنَّا وَهُمْ لَا يُفْتَنُونَ    . قَدْ قَدَّمْنَا الْكَلَامَ عَلَى الْحُرُوفِ الْمُقَطَّعَةِ مُسْتَوْفًى فِي أَوَّلِ سُورَةِ " هُودٍ    " ، وَالِاسْتِفْهَا  مُ فِي قَوْلِهِ : أَحَسِبَ النَّاسُ    [ 29 \ 2 ] ، لِلْإِنْكَارِ . 

 وَالْمَعْنَى : أَنَّ النَّاسَ لَا يُتْرَكُونَ دُونَ فِتْنَةٍ ، أَيِ :  ابْتِلَاءٍ وَاخْتِبَارٍ ، لِأَجْلِ قَوْلِهِمْ : آمَنَّا ، بَلْ إِذَا  قَالُوا : آمَنَّا فُتِنُوا ، أَيِ : امْتُحِنُوا وَاخْتُبِرُوا  بِأَنْوَاعِ الِابْتِلَاءِ ، حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ بِذَلِكَ الِابْتِلَاءُ  الصَّادِقُ فِي قَوْلِهِ : آمَنَّا مِنْ غَيْرِ الصَّادِقِ . 

 وَهَذَا الْمَعْنَى الَّذِي دَلَّتْ عَلَيْهِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ  الْكَرِيمَةُ ، جَاءَ مُبَيَّنًا فِي آيَاتٍ أُخَرَ مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ ;  كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : أَمْ  حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَأْتِكُمْ مَثَلُ  الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ مَسَّتْهُمُ الْبَأْسَاءُ وَالضَّرَّاءُ  وَزُلْزِلُوا حَتَّى يَقُولَ الرَّسُولُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ مَتَى  نَصْرُ اللَّهِ أَلَا إِنَّ نَصْرَ اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ    [ 2 \ 214 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَعْلَمِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا مِنْكُمْ وَيَعْلَمَ الصَّابِرِينَ    [ 3 \ 142 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّ  كُمْ حَتَّى نَعْلَمَ الْمُجَاهِدِينَ مِنْكُمْ وَالصَّابِرِينَ وَنَبْلُوَ أَخْبَارَكُمْ    [ 47 \ 31 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : مَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيَذَرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى مَا أَنْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَمِيزَ الْخَبِيثَ مِنَ الطَّيِّبِ  الْآيَةَ [ 3 \ 179 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَلِيَبْتَلِيَ اللَّهُ مَا فِي صُدُورِكُمْ وَلِيُمَحِّصَ مَا فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ    [ 3 \ 154 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : أَمْ  حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ تُتْرَكُوا وَلَمَّا يَعْلَمِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ  جَاهَدُوا مِنْكُمْ وَلَمْ يَتَّخِذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلَا رَسُولِهِ  وَلَا الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلِيجَةً وَاللَّهُ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ    [ 9 \ 16 ] ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ ، وَقَدْ أَشَارَ تَعَالَى إِلَى ذَلِكَ بِقَوْلِهِ هُنَا : وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ فَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا  الْآيَةَ [ 29 \ 3 ] . 

 وَقَدْ بَيَّنَتِ السُّنَّةُ الثَّابِتَةُ أَنَّ هَذَا الِابْتِلَاءَ  الْمَذْكُورَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ يُبْتَلَى بِهِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ عَلَى   [ ص: 156 ] قَدْرِ مَا عِنْدَهُمْ مِنَ الْإِيمَانِ ; كَقَوْلِهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " أَشَدُّ النَّاسِ بَلَاءً الْأَنْبِيَاءُ ، ثُمَّ الصَّالِحُونَ ، ثُمَّ الْأَمْثَلُ فَالْأَمْثَلُ   " .
قوله تعالى : أم حسب الذين يعملون السيئات أن يسبقونا ساء ما يحكمون    . قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له .
قوله تعالى : ووصينا الإنسان بوالديه حسنا    . قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " بني إسرائيل    " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا    [ 17 \ 23 ] .
قوله تعالى : ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله فإذا أوذي في الله جعل فتنة الناس كعذاب الله  يعني أن من الناس من يقول : آمنا بالله  بلسانه ، فإذا أوذي في الله   ، أي : آذاه الكفار إيذاءهم للمسلمين جعل فتنة الناس صارفة له عن الدين  إلى الردة ، والعياذ بالله ; كعذاب الله فإنه صارف رادع عن الكفر والمعاصي .  ومعنى فتنة الناس  ، الأذى الذي يصيبه من الكفار ، وإيذاء الكفار للمؤمنين من أنواع الابتلاء الذي هو الفتنة ، وهذا قال به غير واحد . 

 وعليه فمعنى الآية الكريمة ; كقوله تعالى : ومن الناس من يعبد الله على حرف فإن أصابه خير اطمأن به وإن أصابته فتنة انقلب على وجهه خسر الدنيا والآخرة ذلك هو الخسران المبين    [ 22 \ 11 ] . 

 قوله تعالى : ولئن جاء نصر من ربك ليقولن إنا كنا معكم     . ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أن المنافقين الذين يقولون : آمنا  بألسنتهم ولم تؤمن قلوبهم ، إذا حصل للمسلمين من الكفار أذى ، وهم معهم  جعلوا فتنة للناس ، أي : أذاهم كعذاب الله ، وأنه إن جاء نصر من الله  لعباده المؤمنين فنصرهم على الكفار ، وهزموهم وغنموا منهم الغنائم ، قال  أولئك المنافقون : ألم نكن معكم ، يعنون : أنهم مع المؤمنين ومن جملتهم ،  يريدون أخذ نصيبهم من الغنائم . 

 وهذا المعنى جاء في آيات أخر من كتاب الله ; كقوله تعالى :   [ ص: 157 ] الذين يتربصون بكم فإن كان لكم فتح من الله قالوا ألم نكن معكم وإن كان للكافرين نصيب قالوا ألم نستحوذ عليكم ونمنعكم من المؤمنين    [ 4 \ 141 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وإن منكم لمن ليبطئن فإن أصابتكم مصيبة قال قد أنعم الله علي إذ لم أكن معهم شهيدا  ولئن أصابكم فضل من الله ليقولن كأن لم تكن بينكم وبينه مودة ياليتني كنت معهم فأفوز فوزا عظيما    [ 4 \ 72 - 73 ] ، وقد قدمنا طرفا من هذا في سورة " النساء " . 

 وقد بين تعالى أنهم كاذبون في قولهم : إنا كنا معكم  ، وبين أنه عالم بما تخفي صدورهم من الكفر والنفاق ، بقوله : أوليس الله بأعلم بما في صدور العالمين    [ 29 \ 10 ] .
قوله تعالى وقال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا اتبعوا سبيلنا ولنحمل خطاياكم  ، إلى قوله : وليسألن يوم القيامة عما كانوا يفترون    . قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له زيادة إيضاحها من السنة الصحيحة في سورة " النحل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ليحملوا أوزارهم كاملة يوم القيامة ومن أوزار الذين يضلونهم بغير علم ألا ساء ما يزرون    [ 16 \ 25 ] .
قوله تعالى : فأنجيناه وأصحاب السفينة وجعلناها آية للعالمين    . تقدم إيضاحه في " هود    " وغيرها . 

 وقوله تعالى هنا : وجعلناها آية للعالمين  ، يعني سفينة نوح    ; كقوله تعالى : وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون  وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون    [ 36 \ 41 - 42 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : إن الذين تعبدون من دون الله لا يملكون لكم رزقا فابتغوا عند الله الرزق واعبدوه    . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " النحل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ويعبدون من دون الله ما لا يملك لهم رزقا من السماوات والأرض شيئا ولا يستطيعون    [ 16 \ 73 ] ، وفي " سورة الفرقان " .
قوله تعالى : وقال إنما اتخذتم من دون الله أوثانا مودة بينكم في الحياة الدنيا   [ ص: 158 ] إلى قوله وما لكم من ناصرين    . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " الأعراف " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : حتى إذا اداركوا فيها جميعا قالت أخراهم لأولاهم ربنا هؤلاء أضلونا  الآية [ 7 \ 38 ] ، وفي سورة " الفرقان " وغير ذلك .
قوله تعالى : وجعلنا في ذريته النبوة والكتاب    . الضمير في قوله : ذريته راجع إلى إبراهيم    . 

 والمعنى : أن الأنبياء والمرسلين الذين أنزلت عليهم الكتب بعد إبراهيم  كلهم من ذرية إبراهيم  ، وما ذكره هنا عن إبراهيم  ذكر في سورة " الحديد " : أن نوحا  مشترك معه فيه ، وذلك واضح لأن إبراهيم  من ذرية نوح  ، مع أن بعض الأنبياء من ذرية نوح  دون إبراهيم    ; وذلك في قوله تعالى : ولقد أرسلنا نوحا وإبراهيم وجعلنا في ذريتهما النبوة والكتاب  الآية [ 57 \ 26 ] . 

 قوله تعالى : وآتيناه أجره في الدنيا وإنه في الآخرة لمن الصالحين    . ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه آتى إبراهيم أجره ، أي : جزاء عمله في الدنيا ، وإنه في الآخرة أيضا من الصالحين . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : المراد بأجره في الدنيا : الثناء الحسن عليه في دار  الدنيا من جميع أهل الملل على اختلافهم إلى كفار ومؤمنين ، والثناء الحسن  المذكور هو لسان الصدق ، في قوله : واجعل لي لسان صدق في الآخرين    [ 26 \ 84 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وجعلنا لهم لسان صدق عليا    [ 19 \ 50 ] ، وقوله : وإنه في الآخرة لمن الصالحين  ، لا يخفى أن الصلاح في الدنيا يظهر بالأعمال الحسنة ، وسائر الطاعات ، وأنه في الآخرة يظهر بالجزاء الحسن ، وقد أثنى الله في هذه الآية الكريمة على نبيه إبراهيم  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام ، وقد أثنى على إبراهيم  أيضا في آيات أخر ; كقوله تعالى : وإذ ابتلى إبراهيم ربه بكلمات فأتمهن قال إني جاعلك للناس إماما    [ 2 \ 124 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وإبراهيم الذي وفى    [ 53 \ 37 ] ، وقوله تعالى : إن إبراهيم كان أمة قانتا لله حنيفا ولم يك من المشركين  شاكرا لأنعمه اجتباه وهداه إلى صراط مستقيم  وآتيناه في الدنيا حسنة وإنه في الآخرة لمن الصالحين    [ 16 \ 120 - 122 ] .
**   	  	  		قوله تعالى   [ ص: 159 ] ولما جاءت رسلنا إبراهيم بالبشرى قالوا إنا مهلكوا أهل هذه القرية  الآية . قد قدمنا إيضاحه في سورة " هود " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وجاءته البشرى يجادلنا في قوم لوط    [ 11 \ 74 ] . 
قوله تعالى ولما أن جاءت رسلنا لوطا  ، إلى قوله : لقوم يعقلون    . قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له مع بعض الشواهد ، في سورة " هود " ، في الكلام على قصة لوط  ، وفي سورة " الحجر " .
قوله تعالى : وإلى مدين أخاهم شعيبا  ، إلى قوله : في دارهم جاثمين    . تقدم إيضاحه في سورة " الأعراف " ، في الكلام على قصته مع قومه ، وفي " الشعراء " أيضا .
قوله تعالى : وعادا وثمود وقد تبين لكم من مساكنهم وزين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم فصدهم عن السبيل وكانوا مستبصرين  وقارون وفرعون وهامان ولقد جاءهم موسى بالبينات فاستكبروا في الأرض وما كانوا سابقين  فكلا أخذنا بذنبه فمنهم من أرسلنا عليه حاصبا ومنهم من أخذته الصيحة ومنهم من خسفنا به الأرض ومنهم من أغرقنا    . الظاهر أن قوله : وعادا  مفعول به ل أهلكنا مقدرة ، ويدل على ذلك قوله قبله : فأخذتهم الرجفة    [ 29 \ 37 ] ، أي : أهلكنا مدين بالرجفة ، وأهلكنا عادا  ، ويدل للإهلاك المذكور قوله بعده : وقد تبين لكم من مساكنهم  ، أي : هي خالية منهم لإهلاكهم ، وقوله بعده أيضا : فكلا أخذنا بذنبه    . 

 وقد أشار جل وعلا في هذه الآيات الكريمة إلى إهلاك عاد  ، وثمود  ، وقارون  ، وفرعون  ، وهامان  ، ثم صرح بأنه أخذ كلا منهم بذنبه ، ثم فصل على سبيل ما يسمى في البديع باللف والنشر المرتب أسباب إهلاكهم ، فقال : فمنهم من أرسلنا عليه حاصبا  ،   [ ص: 160 ] وهي : الريح ، يعني : عادا  ، بدليل قوله : وأما عاد فأهلكوا بريح صرصر عاتية    [ 69 \ 6 ] ، وقوله : وفي عاد إذ أرسلنا عليهم الريح العقيم    [ 51 \ 41 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . وقوله تعالى : ومنهم من أخذته الصيحة  ، يعني : ثمود  ، بدليل قوله تعالى فيهم : وأخذ الذين ظلموا الصيحة فأصبحوا في ديارهم جاثمين  كأن لم يغنوا فيها ألا إن ثمود كفروا ربهم ألا بعدا لثمود    [ 11 \ 67 - 68 ] . وقوله : ومنهم من خسفنا به الأرض  ، يعني : قارون  ، بدليل قوله تعالى فيه : فخسفنا به وبداره الأرض  الآية [ 28 \ 81 ] . وقوله تعالى : ومنهم من أغرقنا  ، يعني : فرعون  وهامان  ، بدليل قوله تعالى : ثم أغرقنا الآخرين    [ 37 \ 82 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . 

 والأظهر في قوله في هذه الآية : وكانوا مستبصرين  ، أن استبصارهم المذكور هنا بالنسبة إلى الحياة الدنيا خاصة ; كما دل عليه قوله تعالى : يعلمون ظاهرا من الحياة الدنيا وهم عن الآخرة هم غافلون    [ 30 \ 7 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير    [ 67 \ 10 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات . وقوله : وما كانوا سابقين  ، كقوله تعالى : أم حسب الذين يعملون السيئات أن يسبقونا ساء ما يحكمون    [ 29 \ 4 ] .
قوله تعالى : مثل الذين اتخذوا من دون الله أولياء كمثل العنكبوت اتخذت بيتا وإن أوهن البيوت لبيت العنكبوت لو كانوا يعلمون  إن الله يعلم ما يدعون من دونه من شيء وهو العزيز الحكيم  وتلك الأمثال نضربها للناس وما يعقلها إلا العالمون    . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " الأعراف " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : فمثله كمثل الكلب  الآية [ 7 \ 176 ] ، وفي مواضع أخر .
قوله تعالى : اتل ما أوحي إليك من الكتاب    . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " الكهف " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : واتل ما أوحي إليك من كتاب ربك لا مبدل لكلماته  الآية [ 18 \ 27 ] . 

 قوله تعالى : وأقم الصلاة إن الصلاة تنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر    . 

 [ ص: 161 ] قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " البقرة " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة  الآية [ 2 \ 45 ] .
قوله تعالى : ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن إلا الذين ظلموا منهم    . 

 قد قدمنا إيضاحه ، وتفسير إلا الذين ظلموا منهم  في آخر سورة " النحل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن    [ 16 \ 125 ] .
قوله تعالى : أولم يكفهم أنا أنزلنا عليك الكتاب يتلى عليهم إن في ذلك لرحمة وذكرى لقوم يؤمنون    . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في أول سورة " الكهف " ، وفي آخر سورة " طه " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : أولم تأتهم بينة ما في الصحف الأولى    [ 20 \ 133 ] ، وغير ذلك .
قوله تعالى : ويستعجلونك بالعذاب ولولا أجل مسمى لجاءهم العذاب وليأتينهم بغتة وهم لا يشعرون  يستعجلونك بالعذاب وإن جهنم لمحيطة بالكافرين    . قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " الأنعام " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ما عندي ما تستعجلون به    [ 6 \ 57 ] ، وفي سورة " يونس    " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : أثم إذا ما وقع آمنتم به آلآن وقد كنتم به تستعجلون    [ 10 \ 51 ] ، وفي سورة " الرعد " في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ويستعجلونك بالسيئة قبل الحسنة  الآية [ 13 \ 6 ] .
قوله تعالى : يا عبادي الذين آمنوا إن أرضي واسعة فإياي فاعبدون     . نادى الله جل وعلا عباده المؤمنين ، وأكد لهم أن أرضه واسعة ، وأمرهم  أن يعبدوه وحده دون غيره ، كما دل عليه تقديم المعمول الذي هو إياي ; كما  بيناه في الكلام على قوله تعالى : إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين    [ 1 \ 5 ] . 

 والمعنى : أنهم إن كانوا في أرض لا يقدرون فيها على إقامة دينهم ، أو  يصيبهم فيها أذى الكفار ، فإن أرض ربهم واسعة فليهاجروا إلى موضع منها  يقدرون فيه على إقامة دينهم ، ويسلمون فيه من أذى الكفار ، كما فعل رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والمسلمون . 

 [ ص: 162 ] وهذا المعنى الذي دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة جاء في آيات أخر ; كقوله تعالى : إن الذين توفاهم الملائكة ظالمي أنفسهم قالوا فيم كنتم قالوا كنا مستضعفين في الأرض قالوا ألم تكن أرض الله واسعة فتهاجروا فيها    [ 4 \ 97 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وأرض الله واسعة إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب    [ 39 \ 10 ] . 

 قوله تعالى : كل نفس ذائقة الموت    [ 29 \ 57 ] . جاء معناه موضحا في آيات أخر ; كقوله تعالى في سورة " آل عمران " : كل نفس ذائقة الموت وإنما توفون أجوركم يوم القيامة    [ 3 \ 185 ] ، وقوله : كل من عليها فان    [ 55 \ 26 ] ، وقوله تعالى : كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه    [ 28 \ 88 ] . 
قوله تعالى : والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لنبوئنهم من الجنة غرفا    . 

 قد قدمنا معنى وعملوا الصالحات  ، موضحا في أول سورة " الكهف " ، وقدمنا معنى لنبوئنهم في سورة " الحج " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وإذ بوأنا لإبراهيم مكان البيت  ، وذكرنا الآيات التي ذكرت فيها الغرف في آخر " الفرقان " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : أولئك يجزون الغرفة  الآية [ 25 \ 75 ] .
قوله تعالى : وكأين من دابة لا تحمل رزقها الله يرزقها    . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أن كثيرا من الدواب التي لا تحمل رزقها  لضعفها ، أنه هو جل وعلا يرزقها ، وأوضح هذا المعنى في قوله تعالى : وما من دابة في الأرض إلا على الله رزقها ويعلم مستقرها ومستودعها كل في كتاب مبين    [ 11 \ 6 ] .
قوله تعالى : ولئن سألتهم من خلق السماوات والأرض وسخر الشمس والقمر  ، إلى قوله قل الحمد لله بل أكثرهم لا يعقلون    . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له غاية الإيضاح في سورة " بني إسرائيل    " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : إن هذا القرآن يهدي للتي هي أقوم    [ 17 \ 9 ] .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (433)
**سُورَةُ الْعَنْكَبُوتِ * 
*صـ 163 إلى صـ 170**

*
*قوله تعالى : فإذا ركبوا في الفلك دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين فلما نجاهم إلى البر إذا هم يشركون    . 

 [ ص: 163 ] قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " بني إسرائيل    " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وإذا مسكم الضر في البحر ضل من تدعون إلا إياه  ، إلى قوله : تبيعا [ 17 \ 67 - 69 ] ، وفي مواضع أخر .
قوله تعالى : أولم يروا أنا جعلنا حرما آمنا ويتخطف الناس من حولهم  الآية . 

 امتن الله جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة على قريش  ، بأنه جعل لهم حرما آمنا ، يعني حرم مكة  ، فهم آمنون فيه على أموالهم ودمائهم ، والناس الخارجون عن الحرم ، يتخطفون قتلا وأسرا . 

 وهذا المعنى الذي دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة جاء مبينا في آيات أخر ; كقوله تعالى في " القصص " : وقالوا إن نتبع الهدى معك نتخطف من أرضنا أولم نمكن لهم حرما آمنا  الآية [ 5 \ 97 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ومن دخله كان آمنا    [ 3 \ 97 ] ، وقوله تعالى : جعل الله الكعبة البيت الحرام قياما للناس  الآية [ 5 \ 97 ] ، وقوله تعالى : فليعبدوا رب هذا البيت  الذي أطعمهم من جوع وآمنهم من خوف    [ 106 \ 3 - 4 ] .
قوله تعالى : والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا    . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الذين جاهدوا فيه أنه يهديهم إلى سبل   الخير والرشاد ، وأقسم على ذلك بدليل اللام في قوله : لنهدينهم . 

 وهذا المعنى جاء مبينا في آيات أخر ; كقوله تعالى : والذين اهتدوا زادهم هدى    [ 47 \ 17 ] ، وقوله تعالى : فأما الذين آمنوا فزادتهم إيمانا  الآية [ 9 \ 124 ] ، كما تقدم إيضاحه .
قوله تعالى : وإن الله لمع المحسنين    . 

 قد قدمنا إيضاحه في آخر سورة " النحل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : إن الله مع الذين اتقوا والذين هم محسنون    [ 16 \ 128 ] .
[ ص: 164 ] بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 سُورَةُ الرُّومِ 

 قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَعْدَ اللَّهِ لَا يُخْلِفُ اللَّهُ وَعْدَهُ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ  يَعْلَمُونَ ظَاهِرًا مِنَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ عَنِ الْآخِرَةِ هُمْ غَافِلُونَ    . 

 قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : وَعْدَ اللَّهِ  ، مَصْدَرٌ مُؤَكِّدٌ لِنَفْسِهِ ، لِأَنَّ قَوْلَهُ قَبْلَهُ : وَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ غَلَبِهِمْ سَيَغْلِبُونَ  إِلَى قَوْلِهِ : وَيَوْمَئِذٍ يَفْرَحُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِنَصْرِ اللَّهِ    [ 30 \ 3 - 5 ] ، هُوَ نَفْسُ الْوَعْدِ كَمَا لَا يَخْفَى ، أَيْ : وَعَدَ اللَّهُ ذَلِكَ وَعْدًا . 

 وَقَدْ ذَكَرَ جَلَّ وَعَلَا فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ أَرْبَعَةَ أُمُورٍ : الْأَوَّلُ : أَنَّهُ لَا يُخْلِفُ وَعْدَهُ . 

 وَالثَّانِي : أَنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ وَهُمُ الْكُفَّارُ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ . 

 وَالثَّالِثُ : أَنَّهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ ظَاهِرًا مِنَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا . 

 وَالرَّابِعُ : أَنَّهُمْ غَافِلُونَ عَنِ الْآخِرَةِ . وَهَذِهِ   الْأُمُورُ الْأَرْبَعَةُ جَاءَتْ مُوَضَّحَةً فِي غَيْرِ هَذَا   الْمَوْضِعِ . 

 أَمَّا الْأَوَّلُ مِنْهَا : وَهُوَ كَوْنُهُ لَا يُخْلِفُ وَعْدَهُ ، فَقَدْ جَاءَ فِي آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةٍ ; كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ      . [ 13 \ 31 ] وَقَدْ بَيَّنَ تَعَالَى أَنَّ وَعِيدَهُ لِلْكُفَّارِ   لَا يُخْلَفُ أَيْضًا فِي آيَاتٍ مِنْ كِتَابِهِ ; كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : قَالَ لَا تَخْتَصِمُوا لَدَيَّ وَقَدْ قَدَّمْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ بِالْوَعِيدِ  مَا يُبَدَّلُ الْقَوْلُ لَدَيَّ  الْآيَةَ [ 50 \ 28 - 29 ] . 

 وَالتَّحْقِيقُ : أَنَّ الْقَوْلَ الَّذِي لَا يُبَدَّلُ لَدَيْهِ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ الْكَرِيمَةِ هُوَ وَعِيدُهُ لِلْكُفَّارِ . 

 وَكَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : كُلٌّ كَذَّبَ الرُّسُلَ فَحَقَّ وَعِيدِ    [ 50 \ 14 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ : إِنْ كُلٌّ إِلَّا كَذَّبَ الرُّسُلَ فَحَقَّ عِقَابِ    [ 38 \ 14 ] ، فَقَوْلُهُ : حَقَّ فِي هَاتَيْنِ الْآيَتَيْنِ ، أَيْ : وَجَبَ وَثَبَتَ ، فَلَا يُمْكِنُ تَخَلُّفُهُ بِحَالٍ . 

 [ ص: 165 ] وَأَمَّا  الثَّانِي مِنْهَا :  وَهُوَ أَنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ وَهُمُ الْكُفَّارُ  لَا يَعْلَمُونَ ،  فَقَدْ جَاءَ مُوَضَّحًا فِي آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةٍ ، فَقَدْ  بَيَّنَ تَعَالَى  فِي آيَاتٍ أَنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ ;  كَقَوْلِهِ  تَعَالَى : وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ    [ 11 \ 17 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَلَقَدْ ضَلَّ قَبْلَهُمْ أَكْثَرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ    [ 37 \ 71 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً وَمَا كَانَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ    [ 26 \ 8 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَإِنْ تُطِعْ أَكْثَرَ مَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ يُضِلُّوكَ    [ 6 \ 116 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَمَا أَكْثَرُ النَّاسِ وَلَوْ حَرَصْتَ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ    [ 12 \ 103 ] ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

 وَقَدْ بَيَّنَ جَلَّ وَعَلَا أَيْضًا فِي آيَاتٍ مِنْ كِتَابِهِ أَنَّ الْكُفَّارَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ ; كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : أَوَلَوْ كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ لَا يَعْقِلُونَ شَيْئًا وَلَا يَهْتَدُونَ    [ 2 \ 170 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : أَوَلَوْ كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ لَا يَعْقِلُونَ شَيْئًا وَلَا يَهْتَدُونَ    [ 5 \ 104 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَمَثَلُ   الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي يَنْعِقُ بِمَا لَا يَسْمَعُ إِلَّا   دُعَاءً وَنِدَاءً صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْيٌ فَهُمْ لَا يَعْقِلُونَ    [ 2 \ 171 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : أَمْ تَحْسَبُ أَنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ يَسْمَعُونَ أَوْ يَعْقِلُونَ إِنْ هُمْ إِلَّا كَالْأَنْعَامِ بَلْ هُمْ أَضَلُّ سَبِيلًا    [ 25 \ 44 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَلَقَدْ   ذَرَأْنَا لِجَهَنَّمَ كَثِيرًا مِنَ الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنْسِ لَهُمْ  قُلُوبٌ  لَا يَفْقَهُونَ بِهَا وَلَهُمْ أَعْيُنٌ لَا يُبْصِرُونَ بِهَا  وَلَهُمْ  آذَانٌ لَا يَسْمَعُونَ بِهَا أُولَئِكَ كَالْأَنْعَامِ بَلْ  هُمْ أَضَلُّ  أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْغَافِلُونَ    [ 7 \ 179 ] ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَقَالُوا لَوْ كُنَّا نَسْمَعُ أَوْ نَعْقِلُ مَا كُنَّا فِي أَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ    [ 67 \ 10 ] ، إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ . 

 وَأَمَّا الثَّالِثُ مِنْهَا : وَهُوَ كَوْنُهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ ظَاهِرًا   مِنَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا ، فَقَدْ جَاءَ أَيْضًا فِي غَيْرِ هَذَا   الْمَوْضِعِ ; كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَزَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فَصَدَّهُمْ عَنِ السَّبِيلِ وَكَانُوا مُسْتَبْصِرِينَ    [ 29 \ 38 ] ، أَيْ : فِي الدُّنْيَا ، وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْ مَنْ تَوَلَّى عَنْ ذِكْرِنَا وَلَمْ يُرِدْ إِلَّا الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا ذَلِكَ مَبْلَغُهُمْ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ  الْآيَةَ [ 53 \ 29 - 30 ] . 

 وَأَمَّا الرَّابِعُ مِنْهَا : وَهُوَ كَوْنُهُمْ غَافِلِينَ عَنِ   الْآخِرَةِ ، فَقَدْ جَاءَ فِي آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةٍ ; كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى   عَنْهُمْ : هَيْهَاتَ هَيْهَاتَ لِمَا تُوعَدُونَ  إِنْ هِيَ إِلَّا حَيَاتُنَا الدُّنْيَا  الْآيَةَ [ 23 \ 36 - 37 ] . 

 وَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى عَنْهُمْ : وَمَا نَحْنُ بِمُنْشَرِينَ    [ 44 \ 35 ] ، وَمَا نَحْنُ بِمَبْعُوثِينَ    [ 6 \ 29 ] ، مَنْ يُحْيِي الْعِظَامَ وَهِيَ رَمِيمٌ    [ 36 \ 78 ] ، وَالْآيَاتُ فِي ذَلِكَ كَثِيرَةٌ مَعْلُومَةٌ . 
[ تنبيه ]   [ ص: 166 ] تنبيه . 

 اعلم أنه يجب على كل مسلم في هذا الزمان أن يتدبر آية " الروم " هذه تدبرا   كثيرا ، ويبين ما دلت عليه لكل من استطاع بيانه له من الناس . 

 وإيضاح ذلك أن من أعظم فتن آخر الزمان التي ابتلى الله بها ضعاف العقول من   المسلمين شدة إتقان الإفرنج لأعمال الحياة الدنيا ، ومهارتهم فيها على   كثرتها ، واختلاف أنواعها مع عجز المسلمين عن ذلك ، فظنوا أن من قدر على   تلك الأعمال أنه على الحق ، وأن من عجز عنها متخلف وليس على الحق ، وهذا   جهل فاحش ، وغلط فادح . وفي هذه الآية الكريمة إيضاح لهذه الفتنة ، وتخفيف   لشأنها أنزله الله في كتابه قبل وقوعها بأزمان كثيرة ، فسبحان الحكيم   الخبير ما أعلمه ، وما أعظمه ، وما أحسن تعليمه . 

 فقد أوضح جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون    ، ويدخل فيهم أصحاب هذه العلوم الدنيوية دخولا أوليا ، فقد نفى عنهم جل   وعلا اسم العلم بمعناه الصحيح الكامل ، لأنهم لا يعلمون شيئا عمن خلقهم ،   فأبرزهم من العدم إلى الوجود ، ورزقهم ، وسوف يميتهم ، ثم يحييهم ، ثم   يجازيهم على أعمالهم ، ولم يعلموا شيئا عن مصيرهم الأخير الذي يقيمون فيه   إقامة أبدية في عذاب فظيع دائم ، ومن غفل عن جميع هذا فليس معدودا من جنس   من يعلم ; كما دلت عليه الآيات القرآنية المذكورة ، ثم لما نفى عنهم جل   وعلا اسم العلم بمعناه الصحيح الكامل ، أثبت لهم نوعا من العلم في غاية   الحقارة بالنسبة إلى غيره . 

 وعاب ذلك النوع المذكور من العلم ، بعيبين عظيمين : أحدهما : قلته وضيق مجاله ، لأنه لا يجاوز ظاهرا من الحياة الدنيا    ، والعلم المقصور على ظاهر من الحياة الدنيا في غاية الحقارة وضيق المجال   بالنسبة إلى العلم بخالق السماوات والأرض جل وعلا ، والعلم بأوامره  ونواهيه  ، وبما يقرب عبده منه ، وما يبعده عنه ، وما يخلد في النعيم  الأبدي  والعذاب الأبدي من أعمال الخير والشر . 

 والثاني منهما : هو دناءه هدف ذلك العلم ، وعدم نبل غايته ، لأنه لا   يتجاوز الحياة الدنيا ، وهي سريعة الانقطاع والزوال ، ويكفيك من تحقير هذا   العلم الدنيوي أن أجود   [ ص: 167 ] أوجه الإعراب في قوله : يعلمون ظاهرا  ، أنه بدل من قوله قبله لا يعلمون ، فهذا العلم كلا علم لحقارته . 

 قال  الزمخشري  في  " الكشاف " : وقوله :  يعلمون بدل من قوله : لا يعلمون ، وفي هذا الإبدال  من النكتة أنه أبدله  منه وجعله بحيث يقوم مقامه ، ويسد مسده ليعلمك أنه لا  فرق بين عدم العلم  الذي هو الجهل ، وبين وجود العلم الذي لا يتجاوز الدنيا .  

 وقوله : ظاهرا من الحياة الدنيا   يفيد أن  للدنيا ظاهرا وباطنا فظاهرها ما يعرفه الجهال من التمتع بزخارفها ،   والتنعم بملاذها وباطنها ، وحقيتها أنها مجاز إلى الآخرة ، يتزود منها   إليها بالطاعة والأعمال الصالحة ، وفي تنكير الظاهر أنهم لا يعلمون إلا   ظاهرا واحدا من ظواهرها . و هم الثانية يجوز أن يكون مبتدأ ، و غافلون خبره   ، والجملة خبر هم الأولى ، وأن يكون تكريرا للأولى ، و غافلون خبر الأولى  ،  وأية كانت فذكرها مناد على أنهم معدن الغفلة عن الآخرة ، ومقرها ،  ومحلها  وأنها منهم تنبع وإليهم ترجع ، انتهى كلام صاحب " الكشاف " . 

 وقال غيره : وفي تنكير قوله : ظاهرا تقليل لمعلومهم ، وتقليله يقربه من النفي ، حتى يطابق المبدل منه ، ا هـ ، ووجهه ظاهر . 

 واعلم أن المسلمين يجب عليهم تعلم هذه العلوم الدنيوية ، كما أوضحنا ذلك غاية الإيضاح في سورة " مريم " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : أطلع الغيب أم اتخذ عند الرحمن عهدا      [ 19 \ 78 ] ، وهذه العلوم الدنيوية التي بينا حقارتها بالنسبة إلى ما   غفل عنه أصحابها الكفار ، إذا تعلمها المسلمون ، وكان كل من تعليمها   واستعمالها مطابقا لما أمر الله به على لسان نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ،   كانت من أشرف العلوم وأنفعها ; لأنها يستعان بها على إعلاء كلمة الله   ومرضاته جل وعلا ، وإصلاح الدنيا والآخرة ، فلا عيب فيها إذن ; كما قال   تعالى : وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة     [ 8 \  60 ] ، فالعمل في إعداد المستطاع من القوة امتثالا لأمر الله  تعالى وسعيا  في مرضاته ، وإعلاء كلمته ليس من جنس علم الكفار الغافلين عن  الآخرة كما  ترى ، والآيات بمثل ذلك كثيرة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : أولم يتفكروا في أنفسهم ما خلق الله السماوات والأرض وما بينهما إلا بالحق وأجل مسمى وإن كثيرا من الناس بلقاء ربهم لكافرون    . 

 [ ص: 168 ] لما  بين جل وعلا أن أكثر الناس وهم  الكفار لا يعلمون ، ثم ذكر أنهم يعلمون  ظاهرا من الحياة الدنيا ، وهم  غافلون ، أنكر عليهم غفلتهم عن الآخرة ، مع  شدة وضوح أدلتها بقوله : أولم يتفكروا في أنفسهم    الآية ، والتفكر : التأمل والنظر العقلي ، وأصله إعمال الفكر ،  والمتأخرون  يقولون : الفكر في الاصطلاح حركة النفس في المعقولات ، وأما  حركتها في  المحسوسات فهو في الاصطلاح تخييل . 

 وقال  الزمخشري  في " الكشاف " : في أنفسهم    ، يحتمل أن يكون ظرفا كأنه قيل : أولم يحدثوا التفكر في أنفسهم ، أي : في   قلوبهم الفارغة من الفكر ، والفكر لا يكون إلا في القلوب ، ولكنه زيادة   تصوير لحال المتفكرين ; كقولك : اعتقده في قلبك وأضمره في نفسك وأن يكون   صلة للتفكر كقولك : تفكر في الأمر أجال فيه فكره ، و ما خلق متعلق بالقول   المحذوف ، معناه : أولم يتفكروا فيقولوا هذا القول . وقيل معناه : فيعلموا ،   لأن في الكلام دليلا عليه إلا بالحق وأجل مسمى    ، أي : ما خلقها باطلا وعبثا بغير غرض صحيح ، وحكمة بالغة ، ولا لتبقى   خالدة ، وإنما خلقها مقرونة بالحق ، مصحوبة بالحكمة ، وبتقدير أجل مسمى لا   بد لها أن تنتهي إليه ، وهو قيام الساعة ، ووقت الحساب والثواب والعقاب . 

 ألا ترى إلى قوله : أفحسبتم أنما خلقناكم عبثا وأنكم إلينا لا ترجعون    [ 23 \ 115 ] ، كيف سمى تركهم غير راجعين إليه عبثا ، والباء في قوله : إلا بالحق    مثلها في قولك : دخلت عليه بثياب السفر ، واشترى الفرس بسرجه ولجامه ،   تريد : اشتراه وهو متلبس بالسرج واللجام غير منفك عنها ، وكذلك المعنى : ما   خلقها إلا وهي متلبسة بالحق مقترنة به . 

 فإن قلت : إذا جعلت في أنفسهم صلة للتفكر فما معناه ؟ . 

 قلت : معناه أولم يتفكروا في أنفسهم التي هي أقرب إليهم من غيرها من   المخلوقات ، وهم أعلم وأخبر بأحوالها منهم بأحوال ما عداها ، فتدبروا ما   أودعها الله ظاهرا وباطنا ، من غرائب الحكم الدالة على التدبير دون الإهمال   ، وأنه لا بد لها من انتهاء إلى وقت يجازيها فيه الحكم الذي دبر أمرها  على  الإحسان إحسانا ، وعلى الإساءة مثلها ، حتى يعلموا عند ذلك أن سائر   الخلائق كذلك أمرها جار على الحكمة والتدبير وأنه لا بد   [ ص: 169 ] لها من الانتهاء إلى ذلك الوقت ، والمراد بلقاء ربهم : الأجل المسمى ، انتهى كلام صاحب " الكشاف " ، في تفسير هذه الآية . 

 وما دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة من أن خلقه تعالى للسماوات والأرض ،   وما بينهما لا يصح أن يكون باطلا ولا عبثا ، بل ما خلقهما إلا بالحق ;   لأنه لو كان خلقهما عبثا لكان ذلك العبث باطلا ولعبا ، سبحانه وتعالى عن   ذلك علوا كبيرا ، بل ما خلقهما وخلق جميع ما فيهما وما بينهما إلا بالحق ،   وذلك أنه يخلق فيهما الخلائق ، ويكلفهم فيأمرهم ، وينهاهم ، ويعدهم  ويوعدهم  ، حتى إذا انتهى الأجل المسمى لذلك بعث الخلائق ، وجازاهم فيظهر  في  المؤمنين صفات رحمته ولطفه وجوده وكرمه وسعة رحمته ومغفرته ، وتظهر في   الكافرين صفات عظمته ، وشدة بطشه ، وعظم نكاله ، وشدة عدله وإنصافه ، دلت   عليه آيات كثيرة من كتاب الله ; كقوله تعالى : وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين  ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون  إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين    [ 44 \ 38 - 40 ] ، فقوله تعالى : إن يوم الفصل  الآية ، بعد قوله : ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق  ، يبين ما ذكرنا . وقوله تعالى : وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما إلا بالحق وإن الساعة لآتية    . 

 فقوله تعالى : وإن الساعة لآتية  ، بعد قوله : وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما إلا بالحق  يوضح ذلك ، وقد أوضحه تعالى في قوله : ولله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض ليجزي الذين أساءوا بما عملوا ويجزي الذين أحسنوا بالحسنى    [ 53 \ 31 ] . 

 وقد بين جل وعلا أن الذين يظنون أنه خلقهما باطلا لا لحكمة الكفار ،   وهددهم على ذلك الظن الكاذب بالويل من النار ; وذلك في قوله تعالى : وما خلقنا السماء والأرض وما بينهما باطلا ذلك ظن الذين كفروا فويل للذين كفروا من النار      [ 38 \ 27 ] ، وبين جل وعلا أنه لو لم يبعث الخلائق ويجازهم ، لكان  خلقه  لهم أولا عبثا ، ونزه نفسه عن ذلك العبث سبحانه وتعالى عن كل ما لا  يليق  بكماله وجلاله علوا كبيرا ; وذلك في قوله تعالى : أفحسبتم أنما خلقناكم عبثا وأنكم إلينا لا ترجعون  فتعالى الله الملك الحق لا إله إلا هو رب العرش الكريم    [ 23 \ 115 - 116 ] . 

 فهذه الآيات القرآنية تدل على أنه تعالى ما خلق الخلق إلا بالحق ، وأنه لا بد   [ ص: 170 ] باعثهم ، ومجازيهم على أعمالهم ، وإن كان أكثر الناس لا يعلمون هذا ، فكانوا غافلين عن الآخرة ، كافرين بلقاء ربهم . 

 وقوله تعالى في الآيات المذكورة : وما بينهما ، أي : ما بين السماوات   والأرض ، يدخل فيه السحاب المسخر بين السماء والأرض ، والطير صافات ويقبضن   بين السماء والأرض والهواء الذي لا غنى للحيوان عن استنشاقه .
قوله تعالى : أولم يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم  ، إلى قوله تعالى : كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون    . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " الحجر " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وإنها لبسبيل مقيم    [ 15 \ 76 ] . وفي " المائدة " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : من أجل ذلك كتبنا على بني إسرائيل  الآية [ 5 \ 32 ] . وفي " هود " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وما هي من الظالمين ببعيد    [ 1 \ 83 ] . وفي " الإسراء " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وكم أهلكنا من القرون من بعد نوح  الآية [ 17 \ 17 ] ، وفي غير ذلك . 

 وقوله تعالى في آية " الروم " هذه : كانوا أشد منهم قوة وأثاروا الأرض وعمروها أكثر مما عمروها    [ 30 \ 9 ] ، جاء موضحا في آيات أخر ; كقوله تعالى : أفلم   يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم كانوا أكثر منهم   وأشد قوة وآثارا في الأرض فما أغنى عنهم ما كانوا يكسبون    [ 40 \ 82 ] ، ونحو ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : ثم كان عاقبة الذين أساءوا السوءى أن كذبوا بآيات الله وكانوا بها يستهزئون    . 

 قرأ هذا الحرف نافع  وابن كثير  وأبو عمرو    : كان عاقبة  ، بضم التاء اسم كان ، وخبرها السوءى . وقرأه ابن عامر  ، وعاصم  ، وحمزة  ،  والكسائي    : ثم كان عاقبة الذين  ، بفتح التاء خبر كان قدم على اسمها على حد قوله في " الخلاصة " : وفي جميعها توسط الخبر أجز . . . . . . . . 

 وعلى هذه القراءة فـ السوءى اسم كان ، وإنما جرد الفعل من التاء مع أن السوءى مؤنثة لأمرين : 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (434)
**سُورَةُ الْعَنْكَبُوتِ * 
*صـ 171 إلى صـ 178
**
** 
 [ ص: 171 ] الأول : أن تأنيثها غير حقيقي . 

 والثاني : الفصل بينها وبين الفعل ، كما هو معلوم . وأما على قراءة ضم   التاء فوجه تجريد الفعل من التاء هو كون تأنيث العاقبة غير حقيقي فقط . 

 وأظهر الأقوال في معنى الآية عندي أن المعنى على قراءة ضم التاء : كانت   عاقبة المسيئين السوءى ، وهي تأنيث الأسوء ، بمعنى : الذي هو أكثر سوءى ،   أي : كانت عاقبتهم العقوبة التي هي أسوأ العقوبات ، أي : أكثرها سوءى وهي   النار أعاذنا الله وإخواننا المسلمين منها . 

 وأما على قراءة فتح التاء ، فالمعنى : كانت السوءى عاقبة الذين أساءوا ،   ومعناه واضح مما تقدم ، وأن معنى قوله : أن كذبوا ، أي : كانت عاقبتهم أسوأ   العقوبات لأجل أن كذبوا . 

 وهذا المعنى تدل عليه آيات كثيرة توضح أن الكفر والتكذيب قد يؤدي شؤمه إلى   شقاء صاحبه ، وسوء عاقبته ، والعياذ بالله ; كقوله تعالى : فلما زاغوا أزاغ الله قلوبهم    [ 61 \ 5 ] ، وقوله : في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا    [ 2 \ 10 ] ، وقوله : بل طبع الله عليها بكفرهم    [ 4 \ 155 ] . 

 وقد أوضحنا الآيات الدالة على هذا في سورة " بني إسرائيل    " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وجعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقرا    [ 17 \ 46 ] . وفي " الأعراف " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : فما كانوا ليؤمنوا بما كذبوا من قبل    [ 7 \ 101 ] ، وفي غير ذلك . 

 وبما ذكرنا تعلم أن قول من قال : إن فما كانوا ليؤمنوا بما كذبوا من قبل    منصوب بـ أساءوا ، أي : اقترفوا الجريمة السوءى خلاف الصواب ، وكذلك قول   من قال : إن أن في قوله : أن كذبوا تفسيرية ، فهو خلاف الصواب أيضا ،   والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : الله يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده    . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في " البقرة " ، و " النحل " ، و " الحج " ، وغير ذلك .
قوله تعالى : ولم يكن لهم من شركائهم شفعاء    . 

 [ ص: 172 ] قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " البقرة " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ولا يقبل منها شفاعة  الآية [ 2 \ 48 ] ، وفي غير ذلك .
قوله تعالى : وكانوا بشركائهم كافرين    . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " مريم " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : كلا سيكفرون بعبادتهم ويكونون عليهم ضدا    19 \ 82 ] ، وفي غير ذلك .
قوله تعالى : فسبحان الله حين تمسون وحين تصبحون  وله الحمد في السماوات والأرض وعشيا وحين تظهرون  

 قد قدمنا في سورة " النساء " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : إن الصلاة كانت على المؤمنين كتابا موقوتا  ، أن قوله هنا : فسبحان الله حين تمسون    ، الآيتين من الآيات التي أشير فيها إلى أوقات الصلوات الخمس ، وأوضحنا   وجه ذلك مع إيضاح جميع الآيات التي أشير فيها إلى أوقات الصلوات الخمس .
قوله تعالى : ويحيي الأرض بعد موتها وكذلك تخرجون    . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في ذكرنا براهين البعث في سورة " البقرة " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم    [ 2 \ 22 ] . وفي سورة " النحل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ينبت لكم به الزرع والزيتون    [ 16 \ 11 ] وفي غير ذلك .
قوله تعالى : ومن آياته أن خلقكم من تراب    . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " طه " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : منها خلقناكم  الآية [ 20 \ 55 ] ، وفي غير ذلك . 
قوله تعالى : ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا لتسكنوا إليها    . قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " النحل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : والله جعل لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا  الآية [ 16 \ 72 ] .
قوله تعالى : ومن آياته خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف ألسنتكم وألوانكم إن في ذلك لآيات للعالمين    . 

 [ ص: 173 ] قوله : ومن آياته خلق السماوات والأرض  ، قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " البقرة " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : إن في خلق السماوات والأرض  الآية [ 2 \ 164 ] . وقوله : واختلاف ألسنتكم وألوانكم    ، قد أوضح تعالى في غير هذا الموضع أن اختلاف ألوان الآدميين واختلاف   ألوان الجبال ، والثمار ، والدواب ، والأنعام ، كل ذلك من آياته الدالة على   كمال قدرته ، واستحقاقه للعبادة وحده ، قال تعالى : ألم تر أن الله أنزل من السماء ماء فأخرجنا به ثمرات مختلفا ألوانها ومن الجبال جدد بيض وحمر مختلف ألوانها وغرابيب سود  ومن الناس والدواب والأنعام مختلف ألوانه كذلك      [ 35 \ 27 - 28 ] ، واختلاف الألوان المذكورة من غرائب صنعه تعالى   وعجائبه ، ومن البراهين القاطعة على أنه هو المؤثر جل وعلا ، وأن إسناد   التأثير للطبيعة من أعظم الكفر والضلال . 

 وقد أوضح تعالى إبطال تأثير الطبيعة غاية الإيضاح في سورة " الرعد " : وفي الأرض قطع متجاورات  ، إلى قوله : لقوم يعقلون    [ 13 \ 4 ] . وقرأ هذا الحرف حفص وحده عن عاصم : إن في ذلك لآيات للعالمين  بكسر اللام ، جمع عالم الذي هو ضد الجاهل . وقرأه الباقون : ( للعالمين ) بفتح اللام ; كقوله : رب العالمين    [ 1 \ 2 ] . 
قوله تعالى : ومن آياته منامكم بالليل والنهار وابتغاؤكم من فضله إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يسمعون    . 

 قوله تعالى : قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " بني إسرائيل    " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : فمحونا آية الليل وجعلنا آية النهار مبصرة لتبتغوا فضلا من ربكم  الآية [ 17 \ 12 ] ، وفي سورة " الفرقان " ، وغير ذلك .
قوله تعالى : ومن آياته يريكم البرق خوفا وطمعا    . 

 قد قدمنا ما يوضحه من الآيات مع تفسير قوله : خوفا وطمعا  في سورة " الرعد " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : هو الذي يريكم البرق خوفا وطمعا  الآية [ 13 \ 12 ] ، وسنحذف هنا بعض الإحالاث لكثرتها .
[ ص: 174 ] قوله تعالى : ضرب لكم مثلا من أنفسكم هل لكم من ما ملكت أيمانكم من شركاء في ما رزقناكم  الآية . 

 قد قدمنا إيضاحه بالقرآن في سورة " النحل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : والله فضل بعضكم على بعض في الرزق  الآية [ 16 \ 71 ] .
قوله تعالى : وما آتيتم من ربا ليربو في أموال الناس فلا يربو عند الله    . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " البقرة " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : يمحق الله الربا  الآية [ 2 \ 276 ] . 
قوله تعالى : يومئذ يصدعون    . 

 أي : يتفرقون فريقين ، أحدهما : في الجنة ، والثاني : في النار . 

 وقد دلت على هذا آيات من كتاب الله ; كقوله تعالى في هذه السورة الكريمة : ويوم تقوم الساعة يومئذ يتفرقون  فأما الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات فهم في روضة يحبرون  وأما الذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا ولقاء الآخرة فأولئك في العذاب محضرون    [ 30 \ 44 - 45 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وتنذر يوم الجمع لا ريب فيه فريق في الجنة وفريق في السعير    [ 42 \ 7 ] ، ويدل لهذا قوله بعده : من كفر فعليه كفره ومن عمل صالحا فلأنفسهم يمهدون  ليجزي الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات من فضله إنه لا يحب الكافرين    [ 44 - 45 ] ، وقد أشار تعالى أيضا للتفرق المذكور هنا في قوله تعالى : يومئذ يصدر الناس أشتاتا ليروا أعمالهم    [ 99 \ 6 ] .
قوله تعالى : فإنك لا تسمع الموتى  ، إلى قوله : إن تسمع إلا من يؤمن بآياتنا فهم مسلمون    . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة في له سورة " النمل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : إنك لا تسمع الموتى  الآية [ 27 \ 80 ] .
قوله تعالى : الله الذي خلقكم من ضعف ثم جعل من بعد ضعف قوة ثم جعل من بعد قوة ضعفا وشيبة    . 

 [ ص: 175 ] قد بين تعالى الضعف الأول الذي خلقهم منه في آيات من كتابه ، وبين الضعف الأخير في آيات أخر ; قال في الأول : ألم نخلقكم من ماء مهين    [ 77 \ 20 ] ، وقال : خلق الإنسان من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين    [ 16 \ 4 ] ، وقال تعالى : أولم ير الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة  الآية [ 36 \ 77 ] ، وقال : فلينظر الإنسان مم خلق خلق من ماء دافق    [ 86 \ 5 - 6 ] ، وقال : كلا إنا خلقناهم مما يعلمون    [ 30 \ 39 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وقال في الضعف الثاني : ومنكم من يرد إلى أرذل العمر    [ 16 \ 70 ] ، وقال : ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون    [ 36 \ 68 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وأشار إلى القوة بين الضعفين في آيات من كتابه ; كقوله : فإذا هو خصيم مبين    [ 16 \ 4 ] ، وإطلاقه نفس الضعف على ما خلق الإنسان منه قد أوضحنا وجهه في سورة " الأنبياء " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : خلق الإنسان من عجل  الآية [ 21 \ 37 ] . وقرأ عاصم  وحمزة    : من ضعف  في المواضع الثلاثة المخفوضين والمنصوب بفتح الضاد في جميعها ، وقرأ الباقون بالضم . 

 واختار حفص  القراءة بالضم وفاقا للجمهور ; للحديث الوارد عن  ابن عمر  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، من طريق  عطية العوفي  أنه أعني  ابن عمر  قرأ عليه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : من ضعف  بفتح الضاد ، فرد عليه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وأمره أن يقرأها بضم الضاد ، والحديث رواه أبو داود   والترمذي  وحسنه ، ورواه غيرهما ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . 
قوله تعالى : ويوم تقوم الساعة يقسم المجرمون ما لبثوا غير ساعة كذلك كانوا يؤفكون    . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " يونس    " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ويوم يحشرهم كأن لم يلبثوا إلا ساعة من النهار    [ 10 \ 45 ] ، وفي غير ذلك .
قوله تعالى : وقال الذين أوتوا العلم والإيمان لقد لبثتم في كتاب الله إلى يوم البعث فهذا يوم البعث ولكنكم كنتم لا تعلمون    . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الكفار إذا بعثوا يوم القيامة   وأقسموا أنهم ما لبثوا غير ساعة يقول لهم الذين أوتوا العلم والإيمان ،   ويدخل فيهم الملائكة والرسل ،   [ ص: 176 ] والأنبياء ، والصالحون : والله لقد لبثتم في كتاب الله إلى يوم البعث ، فهذا يوم البعث ، ولكنكم كنتم لا تعلمون . 

 وهذا المعنى الذي دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة جاء موضحا في سورة " يس " على أصح التفسيرين ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : قالوا ياويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا    [ 36 \ 52 ] . 

 والتحقيق أن هذا قول الكفار عن البعث ، والآية تدل دلالة لا لبس فيها ،   على أنهم ينامون نومة قبل البعث ، كما قاله غير واحد ، وعند بعثهم أحياء من   تلك النومة التي هي نومة موت يقول لهم الذين أوتوا العلم والإيمان : هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون      [ 36 \ 52 ] ، أي : هذا البعث بعد الموت ، الذي وعدكم الرحمن على ألسنة   رسله ، وصدق المرسلون في ذلك ، كما شاهدتموه عيانا ، فقوله في " يس " : هذا ما وعد الرحمن  ، قول الذين أوتوا العلم والإيمان ، على التحقيق ، وقد اختاره ابن جرير ، وهو مطابق لمعنى قوله : وقال الذين أوتوا العلم والإيمان لقد لبثتم في كتاب الله إلى يوم البعث  الآية . 

 والتحقيق أن قوله هذا إشارة إلى ما وعد الرحمن وأنها من كلام المؤمنين ، وليست إشارة إلى المرقد في قول الكفار : من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا  ، وقوله : في كتاب الله  ، أي : فيما كتبه وقدره وقضاه . وقال بعض العلماء : أن قوله : هذا ما وعد الرحمن  الآية ، من قول الكفار ، ويدل له قوله في " الصافات " : وقالوا ياويلنا هذا يوم الدين هذا يوم الفصل  الآية [ 37 \ 20 - 21 ] .
قوله تعالى : ولا هم يستعتبون    . 

 قد قدمنا ما فيه من اللغات ، والشواهد العربية في سورة " النحل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ثم لا يؤذن للذين كفروا ولا هم يستعتبون    [ 16 \ 84 ] .
قوله تعالى : ولئن جئتهم بآية ليقولن الذين كفروا إن أنتم إلا مبطلون    . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " الأنعام " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ولو نزلنا عليك كتابا في قرطاس فلمسوه بأيديهم لقال الذين كفروا إن هذا إلا سحر مبين    [ 6 \ 7 ] ، وفي سورة " بني إسرائيل    " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وقالوا لن نؤمن لك حتى تفجر لنا من الأرض ينبوعا    [ 17 \ 90 ] ،   [ ص: 177 ] وفي سورة " يونس    " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : إن الذين حقت عليهم كلمة ربك لا يؤمنون  الآية [ 01 \ 69 ] ، وفي غير ذلك .
قوله تعالى : ولا يستخفنك الذين لا يوقنون    . قد قدمنا في سورة " بني إسرائيل    " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : لا تجعل مع الله إلها آخر فتقعد مذموما مخذولا    [ 17 \ 22 ] ، أن الله تعالى قد بين في بعض الآيات القرآنية أنه يخاطب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بخطاب لا يريد به نفس رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وإنما يريد به التشريع   . 

 وبينا أن من أصرح الآيات في ذلك قوله تعالى مخاطبا له - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : إما يبلغن عندك الكبر أحدهما أو كلاهما فلا تقل لهما أف  الآية [ 17 \ 23 ] ، ومعلوم أن والديه قد ماتا قبل نزول : إما يبلغن عندك الكبر أحدهما أو كلاهما    ، بزمن طويل ، فلا وجه البتة لاشتراط بلوغهما ، أو بلوغ أحدهما الكبر  عنده  ، بل المراد تشريع بر الوالدين لأمته ، بخطابه - صلى الله عليه وسلم .  

 واعلم أن قول من يقول : إن الخطاب في قوله : إما يبلغن عندك الكبر أحدهما أو كلاهما  ، لمن يصح خطابه من المكلفين ، وأنه كقول طرفة بن العبد    : 
**ستبدي لك الأيام ما كنت جاهلا* *  . . . . . . . . . . . . . خلاف الصواب . 

 والدليل على ذلك قوله بعد ذكر المعطوفات ، على قوله : فلا تقل لهما أف    [ 17 \ 23 ] ، ذلك مما أوحى إليك ربك من الحكمة  الآية [ 17 \ 39 ] ، ومعلوم أن قوله : ذلك مما أوحى إليك ربك    خطاب له - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، كما ترى . وذكرنا بعض الشواهد العربية   على خطاب الإنسان ، مع أن المراد بالخطاب في الحقيقة غيره . 

 وبهذا تعلم أن مثل قوله تعالى : ولا يستخفنك الذين لا يوقنون  ، وقوله : لئن أشركت ليحبطن عملك    [ 39 \ 65 ] ، وقوله : ولا تطع منهم آثما أو كفورا    [ 76 \ 24 ] ، وقوله : لا تجعل مع الله إلها آخر    [ 17 \ 22 ] ، يراد به التشريع لأمته ;   [ ص: 178 ] لأنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - معصوم من ذلك الكفر الذي نهي عنه .
فائدة . 

 روي من غير وجه أن أمير المؤمنين  علي بن أبي طالب    - رضي الله عنه - ناداه رجل من الخوارج  في صلاة الفجر ، فقال : ولقد أوحي إليك وإلى الذين من قبلك لئن أشركت ليحبطن عملك ولتكونن من الخاسرين    [ 39 \ 65 ] ، فأجابه علي  رضي الله عنه وهو في الصلاة : فاصبر إن وعد الله حق ولا يستخفنك الذين لا يوقنون    .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (435)
**سُورَةُ الْعَنْكَبُوتِ * 
* صـ 179 إلى صـ 188



[ ص: 179 ] بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

سُورَةُ لُقْمَانَ 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : الم  تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْحَكِيمِ هُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لِلْمُحْسِنِينَ    . 

 قَدْ قَدَّمْنَا الْآيَاتِ الْمُوَضِّحَةَ لِقَوْلِهِ : هُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لِلْمُحْسِنِينَ  ، فِي أَوَّلِ سُورَةِ " الْبَقَرَةِ " ، فِي الْكَلَامِ عَلَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : الم ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لَا رَيْبَ فِيهِ هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ    [ 2 \ 1 - 2 ] .
قوله تعالى : وإذا تتلى عليه آياتنا ولى مستكبرا كأن لم يسمعها كأن في أذنيه وقرا فبشره بعذاب أليم    . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الكافر إذا تتلى عليه آيات الله ، وهي هذا القرآن العظيم : ولى مستكبرا  ، أي : متكبرا عن قبولها ، كأنه لم يسمعها كأن في أذنيه وقرا  ، أي : صمما وثقلا مانعا له من سماعها ، ثم أمر نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يبشره بالعذاب الأليم . 

 وقد أوضح جل وعلا هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة ; كقوله تعالى : ويل لكل أفاك أثيم  يسمع آيات الله تتلى عليه ثم يصر مستكبرا كأن لم يسمعها فبشره بعذاب أليم  وإذا علم من آياتنا شيئا اتخذها هزوا أولئك لهم عذاب مهين  من ورائهم جهنم ولا يغني عنهم ما كسبوا شيئا ولا ما اتخذوا من دون الله أولياء ولهم عذاب عظيم    [ 45 \ 7 - 10 ] ، وقد قال تعالى هنا : كأن في أذنيه وقرا  ، على سبيل التشبيه ، وصرح في غير هذا الموضع أنه جعل في أذنيه الوقر بالفعل في قوله : إنا جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقرا     [ 18 \ 57 ] ، والظاهر أن الوقر المذكور على سبيل التشبيه بالوقر الحسي ;  لأن الوقر المعنوي يشبه الوقر الحسي ، والوقر المجعول على آذانهم بالفعل ،  هو الوقر المعنوي المانع من سماع الحق فقط ، دون سماع غيره ، والعلم عند  الله تعالى .
[ ص: 180 ]  [ ص: 180 ] قوله تعالى : خلق السماوات بغير عمد ترونها    . 

 قد قدمنا إيضاحه بالآيات القرآنية في أول سورة " الرعد " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : الله الذي رفع السماوات بغير عمد ترونها  الآية [ 13 \ 2 ] .
قوله تعالى : هذا خلق الله فأروني ماذا خلق الذين من دونه    . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " الرعد " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : أم جعلوا لله شركاء خلقوا كخلقه فتشابه الخلق عليهم  الآية [ 13 \ 16 ] ، وفي أول سورة " الفرقان " . 
قوله تعالى : وإذ قال لقمان لابنه وهو يعظه يا بني لا تشرك بالله إن الشرك لظلم عظيم    . دلت هذه الآية الكريمة على أن الشرك ظلم عظيم . 

 وقد بين تعالى ذلك في آيات أخر ; كقوله تعالى : ولا تدع من دون الله ما لا ينفعك ولا يضرك فإن فعلت فإنك إذا من الظالمين    [ 10 \ 106 ] ، وقوله تعالى : والكافرون هم الظالمون    [ 2 \ 254 ] ، وقد ثبت في الصحيح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه فسر الظلم في قوله تعالى : الذين آمنوا ولم يلبسوا إيمانهم بظلم    [ 6 \ 82 ] ، بأنه الشرك ، وبين ذلك بقوله هنا : إن الشرك لظلم عظيم  ، وقد أوضحنا هذا سابقا .
قوله تعالى : ولا تصعر خدك للناس    . 

 معناه : لا تتكبر على الناس ، ففي الآية نهي عن التكبر على الناس ، والصعر  : الميل ، والمتكبر يميل وجهه عن الناس متكبرا عليهم معرضا عنهم ، والصعر :  الميل ، وأصله : داء يصيب البعير يلوي منه عنقه ، ويطلق على المتكبر يلوي  عنقه ويميل خده عن الناس تكبرا عليهم ، ومنه قول عمرو بن حني التغلبي    : 


**وكنا إذا الجبار صعر خده أقمنا له من ميله فتقوما* *

 وقول أبي طالب    : 
**وكنا قديما لا نقر ظلامة     إذا ما ثنوا صعر الرءوس نقيمها 
**

 [ ص: 181 ] ومن إطلاق الصعر على الميل قول النمر بن تولب العلكي    : 
**إنا أتيناك وقد طال السفر     نقود خيلا ضمرا فيها صعر 
**

 وإذا علمت أن معنى قوله : ولا تصعر خدك للناس  ، لا تتكبر عليهم . 

 فاعلم أنا قدمنا في سورة " الأعراف " في الكلام على قوله تعالى : فما يكون لك أن تتكبر فيها فاخرج إنك من الصاغرين    [ 7 \ 13 ] ، الآيات القرآنية الدالة على التحذير من الكبر المبينة لكثرة عواقبه السيئة ، وأوضحنا ذلك مع بعض الآيات الدالة على حسن التواضع ، وثناء الله على المتواضعين .
قوله تعالى : ولا تمش في الأرض مرحا    . 

 قد قدمنا إيضاحه وتفسير الآية في سورة " بني إسرائيل    " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ولا تمش في الأرض مرحا إنك لن تخرق الأرض ولن تبلغ الجبال طولا    [ 17 \ 37 ] .
قوله تعالى : واقصد في مشيك    . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في مواضع ; كقوله : وعباد الرحمن الذين يمشون على الأرض هونا  الآية [ 25 \ 63 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ولا تمش في الأرض مرحا    [ 17 \ 37 ] .
قوله تعالى : ومن الناس من يجادل في الله بغير علم ولا هدى ولا كتاب منير    ( 20 ) قد قدمنا إيضاحه في أول سورة " الحج " .
وكذلك قوله تعالى : أولو كان الشيطان يدعوهم إلى عذاب السعير    ( 21 ) قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له أيضا في أول سورة " الحج " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : كتب عليه أنه من تولاه فأنه يضله ويهديه إلى عذاب السعير    [ 22 \ 4 ] .
قوله تعالى : ولئن سألتهم من خلق السماوات والأرض ليقولن الله قل الحمد لله بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون    ( 25 ) قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " بني إسرائيل    " في الكلام على قوله تعالى : إن هذا القرآن يهدي للتي هي أقوم    [ 17 \ 9 ] .
[ ص: 182 ] قوله تعالى : ولو أنما في الأرض من شجرة أقلام والبحر يمده من بعده سبعة أبحر ما نفدت كلمات الله    . 

 قد قدمنا إيضاحه في سورة " الكهف " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : قل لو كان البحر مدادا لكلمات ربي لنفد البحر قبل أن تنفد كلمات ربي  الآية [ 18 \ 109 ] .
قوله تعالى : ما خلقكم ولا بعثكم إلا كنفس واحدة    . 

 قد قدمنا إيضاحه في أول سورة " البقرة " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : كذلك يحيي الله الموتى ويريكم آياته  الآية [ 2 \ 73 ] .
قوله تعالى : وإذا غشيهم موج كالظلل دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين    . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " بني إسرائيل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وإذا مسكم الضر في البحر ضل من تدعون إلا إياه  الآية [ 17 \ 67 ] ، وفي " الأنعام " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : قل أرأيتكم إن أتاكم عذاب الله أو أتتكم الساعة أغير الله تدعون إن كنتم صادقين  بل إياه تدعون  الآية [ 6 \ 40 - 41 ] ، وفي غير ذلك .
قوله تعالى : إن الله عنده علم الساعة وينزل الغيث ويعلم ما في الأرحام وما تدري نفس ماذا تكسب غدا وما تدري نفس بأي أرض تموت إن الله عليم خبير    ( 34 ) . 

 قد قدمنا في سورة " الأنعام " ، أن هذه الخمسة المذكورة في خاتمة سورة " لقمان " ، أنها هي مفاتح الغيب المذكورة في قوله تعالى : وعنده مفاتح الغيب لا يعلمها إلا هو    [ 6 \ 59 ] ، وأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أوضح ذلك بالسنة الصحيحة .
[ ص: 183 ] بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

سُورَةُ السَّجْدَةِ 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ بَلْ هُوَ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ لِتُنْذِرَ قَوْمًا مَا أَتَاهُمْ مِنْ نَذِيرٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ  قَدْ قَدَّمْنَا إِيضَاحَهُ فِي سُورَةِ " بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ    " ، فِي الْكَلَامِ عَلَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولًا    [ 17 \ 15 ] .
قوله تعالى : يدبر الأمر من السماء إلى الأرض ثم يعرج إليه في يوم كان مقداره ألف سنة مما تعدون    ( 5 ) . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه يدبر الأمر من السماء إلى الأرض ، وأنه يعرج إليه في يوم كان مقداره ألف سنة . 

 وأشار تعالى إلى هذا المعنى في قوله : الله الذي خلق سبع سماوات ومن الأرض مثلهن يتنزل الأمر بينهن    [ 65 \ 12 ] ، وقد بين في سورة " الحج " ، أن اليوم عنده تعالى كألف سنة مما يعده الناس ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : وإن يوما عند ربك كألف سنة مما تعدون    [ 22 \ 47 ] ، وقد قال تعالى في سورة " سأل سائل " : تعرج الملائكة والروح إليه في يوم كان مقداره خمسين ألف سنة    [ 70 \ 4 ] . 

 وقد ذكرنا في كتابنا " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " الجمع بين هذه الآيات من وجهين : 

 الأول : هو ما أخرجه  ابن أبي حاتم  ، من طريق سماك  ، عن عكرمة  ، عن  ابن عباس  من  أن يوم الألف في سورة " الحج " ، هو أحد الأيام الستة التي خلق الله فيها  السماوات والأرض ، ويوم الألف في سورة " السجدة " ، هو مقدار سير الأمر  وعروجه إليه تعالى ، ويوم الخمسين ألفا هو يوم القيامة   . 

 [ ص: 184 ] الوجه الثاني : أن المراد بجميعها يوم القيامة ، وأن الاختلاف باعتبار حال المؤمن والكافر ، ويدل لهذا الوجه قوله تعالى : فذلك يومئذ يوم عسير  على الكافرين غير يسير    [ 74 \ 9 - 10 ] ، وقوله تعالى : يقول الكافرون هذا يوم عسر    [ 54 \ 8 ] . 

 وقد أوضحنا هذا الوجه في سورة " الفرقان " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : أصحاب الجنة يومئذ خير مستقرا وأحسن مقيلا    [ 25 \ 24 ] ، وقد ذكرنا في " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " : أن أبا عبيدة  روى عن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم  ، عن أيوب  ، عن  ابن أبي مليكة  أنه حضر كلا من  ابن عباس   وسعيد بن المسيب  سئل عن هذه الآيات ، فلم يدر ما يقول فيها ، ويقول : لا أدري .
قوله تعالى : قل يتوفاكم ملك الموت الذي وكل بكم    . 

 ظاهر هذه الآية الكريمة أن الذي يقبض أرواح الناس ملك واحد معين ، وهذا هو المشهور ، وقد جاء في بعض الآثار أن اسمه عزرائيل    . 

 وقد بين تعالى في آيات أخر أن الناس تتوفاهم ملائكة لا ملك واحد ; كقوله تعالى : إن الذين توفاهم الملائكة ظالمي أنفسهم  الآية [ 4 \ 97 ] ، وقوله تعالى : فكيف إذا توفتهم الملائكة يضربون وجوههم وأدبارهم    [ 47 \ 27 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ولو ترى إذ الظالمون في غمرات الموت والملائكة باسطو أيديهم  الآية [ 6 \ 93 ] ، وقوله تعالى : حتى إذا جاء أحدكم الموت توفته رسلنا وهم لا يفرطون    [ 6 \ 61 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وإيضاح هذا عند أهل العلم : أن الموكل بقبض الأرواح ملك واحد هو المذكور  هنا ، ولكن له أعوان يعملون بأمره ينتزعون الروح إلى الحلقوم ، فيأخذها ملك الموت  ، أو يعينونه إعانة غير ذلك . 

 وقد جاء في حديث  البراء بن عازب  الطويل المشهور : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ذكر فيه :   " أن ملك الموت  إذا أخذ روح الميت أخذها من يده بسرعة ملائكة فصعدوا بها إلى السماء   " ، وقد بين فيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما تعامل به روح المؤمن وروح الكافر بعد أخذ الملائكة له من ملك الموت  حين يأخذها من البدن ، وحديث البراء  المذكور صححه غير واحد ، وأوضح ابن القيم  في كتاب " الروح " بطلان تضعيف  ابن حزم  له . 

 [ ص: 185 ] والحاصل : أن حديث البراء  المذكور دل على أن مع ملك الموت ملائكة آخرين يأخذون من يده الروح ، حين يأخذه من بدن الميت . وأما قوله تعالى : الله يتوفى الأنفس حين موتها    [ 39 \ 42 ] فلا إشكال فيه ; لأن الملائكة لا يقدرون أن يتوفوا أحدا إلا بمشيئته جل وعلا : وما كان لنفس أن تموت إلا بإذن الله كتابا مؤجلا    [ 3 \ 145 ] . 

 فتحصل أن إسناد التوفي إلى ملك الموت في قوله هنا : قل يتوفاكم ملك الموت الذي وكل بكم    [ 32 \ 11 ] ، لأنه هو المأمور بقبض الأرواح ، وأن إسناده للملائكة في قوله تعالى : فكيف إذا توفتهم الملائكة  الآية [ 47 \ 27 ] ، ونحوها من الآيات ; لأن لملك الموت أعوانا يعملون بأمره ، وأن إسناده إلى الله في قوله تعالى : الله يتوفى الأنفس حين موتها    [ 39 \ 42 ] ، لأن كل شيء كائنا ما كان لا يكون إلا بقضاء الله وقدره ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : ولو ترى إذ المجرمون ناكسو رءوسهم عند ربهم ربنا أبصرنا وسمعنا فارجعنا نعمل صالحا إنا موقنون    ( 12 ) . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " الأعراف " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : يوم يأتي تأويله يقول الذين نسوه من قبل قد جاءت رسل ربنا بالحق فهل لنا من شفعاء  الآية [ 7 \ 53 ] ، وفي سورة " مريم " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : أسمع بهم وأبصر يوم يأتوننا  الآية [ 19 \ 38 ] .
قوله تعالى : ولو شئنا لآتينا كل نفس هداها ولكن حق القول مني لأملأن جهنم من الجنة والناس أجمعين    ( 13 ) . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " يونس    " في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ولو شاء ربك لآمن من في الأرض كلهم جميعا    [ 10 \ 99 ] .
قوله تعالى : ومن أظلم ممن ذكر بآيات ربه ثم أعرض عنها إنا من المجرمين منتقمون    ( 22 ) . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له مع بيان الآيات الدالة على العواقب السيئة  الناشئة عن الإعراض ، عن التذكير بآيات الله في سورة " الكهف " ، في الكلام  على قوله تعالى :   [ ص: 186 ] ومن أظلم ممن ذكر بآيات ربه فأعرض عنها ونسي ما قدمت يداه    [ 18 \ 57 ] .
قوله تعالى : أولم يهد لهم كم أهلكنا من قبلهم من القرون يمشون في مساكنهم    . 

 قد قدمنا بعض الآيات الموضحة له في آخر سورة " مريم " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وكم أهلكنا قبلهم من قرن هل تحس منهم من أحد أو تسمع لهم ركزا    [ 19 \ 98 ] .
قوله تعالى : أولم يروا أنا نسوق الماء إلى الأرض الجرز فنخرج به زرعا تأكل منه أنعامهم وأنفسهم أفلا يبصرون    ( 27 ) . 

 قد قدمنا الآيات الموضحة له في سورة " طه " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : الذي  جعل لكم الأرض مهدا وسلك لكم فيها سبلا وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرجنا به  أزواجا من نبات شتى كلوا وارعوا أنعامكم إن في ذلك لآيات لأولي النهى    [ 20 \ 53 - 54 ] ، وقد أوضحنا تفسير الأرض الجرز مع بعض الشواهد العربية في سورة " الكهف " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وإنا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا    [ 18 \ 8 ] .
قوله تعالى : ويقولون متى هذا الفتح إن كنتم صادقين    ( 28 ) قل يوم الفتح لا ينفع الذين كفروا إيمانهم ولا هم ينظرون    ( 29 ) . 

 أظهر أقوال أهل العلم عندي هو أن الفتح في هذه الآية الكريمة هو الحكم والقضاء ، وقد قدمنا أن الفتاح : القاضي ، وهي لغة حميرية  قديمة ، والفتاحة : الحكم والقضاء ، ومنه قوله : 

ألا من مبلغ عمرا  رسولا بأني عن فتاحتكم غني   . 

 وقد جاءت آيات تدل على أن الفتح الحكم ; كقوله تعالى عن نبيه شعيب : على الله توكلنا ربنا افتح بيننا وبين قومنا بالحق وأنت خير الفاتحين    [ 7 \ 89 ] ، أي : احكم بيننا بالحق ، وأنت خير الحاكمين . 

 وقوله تعالى عن نبيه نوح    : قال رب إن قومي كذبون فافتح بيني وبينهم فتحا  الآية [ 26 \ 117 - 118 ] ، أي : احكم بيني وبينهم حكما ، وقوله تعالى : قل يجمع بيننا ربنا ثم يفتح بيننا بالحق وهو الفتاح العليم    [ 34 \ 26 ] ، وقوله تعالى :   [ ص: 187 ] إن تستفتحوا فقد جاءكم الفتح     [ 8 \ 19 ] ، أي : إن تطلبوا الحكم بهلاك الظالم منكم ومن النبي - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - فقد جاءكم الفتح ، أي : الحكم بهلاك الظالم وهو هلاكهم  يوم بدر    ; كما قاله غير واحد . وقد ذكروا أنهم لما أرادوا الخروج إلى بدر  ، جاء أبو جهل  وتعلق بأستار الكعبة  ، وقال : اللهم إنا قطان بيتك نسقي الحجيج ، ونفعل ونفعل ، وإن محمدا  قطع  الرحم وفرق الجماعة ، وعاب الدين ، وشتم الآلهة ، وسفه أحلام الآباء ،  اللهم أهلك الظالم منا ومنه ، فطلب الحكم على الظالم ، فجاءهم الحكم على  الظالم فقتلوا ببدر  ، وصاروا إلى الخلود في النار ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 وعلى قول من قال من أهل العلم : إن المراد بالفتح في الآية الحكم والقضاء بينهم يوم القيامة ، فلا إشكال في قوله تعالى : قل يوم الفتح لا ينفع الذين كفروا إيمانهم  ، وعلى القول بأن المراد بالفتح في الآية الحكم بينهم في الدنيا بهلاك الكفار ، كما وقع يوم بدر    . فالظاهر أن معنى قوله تعالى : قل يوم الفتح لا ينفع الذين كفروا إيمانهم  ، أي : إذا عاينوا الموت وشاهدوا القتل ، بدليل قوله تعالى : فلما رأوا بأسنا قالوا آمنا بالله وحده وكفرنا بما كنا به مشركين  فلم يك ينفعهم إيمانهم لما رأوا بأسنا سنة الله التي قد خلت في عباده وخسر هنالك الكافرون    [ 40 \ 84 - 85 ] ، وقوله تعالى : وليست التوبة للذين يعملون السيئات حتى إذا حضر أحدهم الموت قال إني تبت الآن  الآية [ 4 \ 18 ] ، وقوله تعالى في فرعون    : حتى إذا أدركه الغرق قال آمنت أنه لا إله إلا الذي آمنت به بنو إسرائيل وأنا من المسلمين  آلآن وقد عصيت قبل وكنت من المفسدين    [ 10 \ 90 - 91 ] . ولا يخفى أن قول من قال من أهل العلم : إن الفتح في هذه الآية فتح مكة  أنه غير صواب ، بدليل قوله تعالى : قل يوم الفتح لا ينفع الذين كفروا إيمانهم  ومعلوم أن فتح مكة  لا يمنع انتفاع المؤمن في وقته بإيمانه ، كما لا يخفى .
قوله تعالى : وانتظر إنهم منتظرون  جاء معناه موضحا في آيات أخر ; كقوله تعالى : أم يقولون شاعر نتربص به ريب المنون  قل تربصوا فإني معكم من المتربصين    [ 52 \ 30 - 31 ] ، ومعلوم أن التربص هو الانتظار . وقوله تعالى : قل انتظروا إنا منتظرون    [ 6 \ 158 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 
[ ص: 188 ] بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

سُورَةُ الْأَحْزَابِ 

 قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ اتَّقِ اللَّهَ وَلَا تُطِعِ الْكَافِرِينَ وَالْمُنَافِقِي  نَ  الْآيَةَ . 

 قَدْ قَدَّمْنَا الْآيَاتِ الْمُوَضِّحَةَ لِمَثَلِهِ فِي سُورَةِ " بَنِي  إِسْرَائِيلَ " ، فِي الْكَلَامِ عَلَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : لَا تَجْعَلْ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ  الْآيَةَ [ 17 \ 22 ] ، وَمَا دَلَّتْ عَلَيْهِ آيَةُ " الْأَحْزَابِ " هَذِهِ ، مِنْ أَنَّ الْخِطَابَ الْخَاصَّ لَفْظُهُ بِالنَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَشْمَلُ حُكْمُهُ جَمِيعَ الْأُمَّةِ ، قَدْ قَدَّمْنَا الْآيَاتِ الْمُوَضِّحَةَ لَهُ فِي سُورَةِ " الْمَائِدَةِ " ، فِي الْكَلَامِ عَلَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَتَبْنَا عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّهُ مَنْ قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ  الْآيَةَ [ 5 \ 32 ] .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (436)
سُورَةُ الْأَحْزَابِ 
 صـ 189 إلى صـ 196


قوله تعالى : وما جعل أزواجكم اللائي تظاهرون منهن أمهاتكم    . 

 في هذه الحرف أربع قراءات سبعية : قرأه عاصم  وحده : تظاهرون بضم التاء وتخفيف الظاء بعدها ألف فهاء مكسورة مخففة ، وقرأه حمزة   والكسائي    : ( تظاهرون ) بفتح التاء بعدها ظاء مفتوحة مخففة ، فألف فهاء مفتوحة مخففة ، وقرأه ابن عامر  وحده كقراءة حمزة   والكسائي  ، إلا أن ابن عامر  يشدد الظاء ، وهما يخففانها . وقرأه نافع  ، وابن كثير  وأبو عمرو    : ( تظهرون ) بفتح التاء بعدها ظاء فهاء مفتوحتان مشددتان بدون ألف ، فقوله تعالى : تظاهرون ، على قراءة عاصم  مضارع ظاهر بوزن فاعل ، وعلى قراءة حمزة   والكسائي  ، فهو مضارع تظاهر بوزن تفاعل حذفت فيه إحدى التاءين على حد قوله في " الخلاصة " : 


**وما بتاءين ابتدى قد يقتصر فيه على تا كتبين العبر* *

 فالأصل على قراءة الأخوين تتظاهرون ، فحذفت إحدى التاءين . وعلى قراءة ابن عامر  ، فهو مضارع تظاهر أيضا ، كقراءة حمزة   والكسائي  ،  إلا أن إحدى التاءين أدغمت في الظاء ولم تحذف ، وماضيه اظاهر كـ ادارك [  27 \ 66 ] ، و اثاقلتم [ 9 \ 38 ] ، و ادارأتم [ 2 \ 72 ] ، بمعنى تدارك ،  إلخ . 

 [ ص: 189 ] وعلى قراءة نافع  وابن كثير  وأبي عمرو  ،  فهو مضارع تظهر على وزن تفعل ، وأصله تتظهرون بتاءين ، فأدغمت إحدى  التاءين في الظاء ، وماضيه : اظهر ، نحو : اطيرنا [ 27 \ 47 ] وازينت [ 10 \  24 ] ، بمعنى : تطيرنا ، وتزينت ; كما قدمنا إيضاحه في سورة " طه " ، في  الكلام على قوله تعالى : فإذا هي تلقف ما يأفكون     [ 7 \ 117 ] ، فعلم مما ذكرنا أن قولهم ظاهر من امرأته ، وتظاهر منها ،  وتظهر منها كلها بمعنى واحد ، وهو أن يقول لها : أنت علي كظهر أمي ، يعني :  أنها حرام عليه ، وكانوا يطلقون بهذه الصيغة في الجاهلية . 

 وقد بين الله جل وعلا في قوله هنا : وما جعل أزواجكم اللائي تظاهرون منهن أمهاتكم   ، أن من قال لامرأته : أنت علي كظهر أمي ، لا تكون أما له بذلك ، ولم يزد  هنا على ذلك ، ولكنه جل وعلا أوضح هذا في سورة " المجادلة " ، فبين أن  أزواجهم اللائي ظاهروا منهن لسن أمهاتهم ، وأن أمهاتهم هن النساء الاتي  ولدنهم خاصة دون غيرهن ، وأن قولهم : أنت علي كظهر أمي ، منكر من القول  وزور . 

 وقد بين الكفارة اللازمة في ذلك عند العود ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : الذين يظاهرون منكم من نسائهم ما هن أمهاتهم إن أمهاتهم إلا اللائي ولدنهم وإنهم ليقولون منكرا من القول وزورا وإن الله لعفو غفور  والذين يظاهرون من نسائهم ثم يعودون لما قالوا فتحرير رقبة من قبل أن يتماسا ذلكم توعظون به والله بما تعملون خبير  فمن  لم يجد فصيام شهرين متتابعين من قبل أن يتماسا فمن لم يستطع فإطعام ستين  مسكينا ذلك لتؤمنوا بالله ورسوله وتلك حدود الله وللكافرين عذاب أليم    [ 58 \ 2 - 4 ] . 

 فقوله تعالى في آية " الأحزاب " هذه : وما جعل أزواجكم اللائي تظاهرون منهن أمهاتكم  ، كقوله تعالى في سورة " المجادلة " : الذين يظاهرون منكم من نسائهم ما هن أمهاتهم إن أمهاتهم إلا اللائي ولدنهم  ، وقد رأيت ما في سورة " المجادلة " ، من الزيادة والإيضاح لما تضمنته آية " الأحزاب " هذه .
مسائل تتعلق بهذه الآية الكريمة 

 المسألة الأولى : قد علمت من القرآن أن الإقدام على الظهار من الزوجة حرام حرمة شديدة ; كما دل عليه قوله تعالى : وإنهم ليقولون منكرا من القول وزورا  ، فما صرح   [ ص: 190 ] الله تعالى بأنه منكر وزور فحرمته شديدة كما ترى . وبين كونه كذبا وزورا بقوله : ما هن أمهاتهم إن أمهاتهم إلا اللائي ولدنهم  ، وقوله تعالى : ما جعل الله لرجل من قلبين في جوفه وما جعل أزواجكم اللائي تظاهرون منهن أمهاتكم    . 
وأشار بقوله تعالى : وإن الله لعفو غفور   ، أن من صدر منه منكر الظهار وزوره ، إن تاب إلى الله من ذلك توبة نصوحا  غفر له ذلك المنكر والزور وعفا عنه ، فسبحانه ما أكرمه وما أحلمه .
المسألة الثانية : في بيان العود الذي رتب الله عليه الكفارة ، في قوله : ثم يعودون لما قالوا فتحرير رقبة من قبل أن يتماسا  ، وإزالة إشكال في الآية . 

 اعلم أن هذه المسألة قد بيناها في كتابنا " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " ، وسنذكر هنا كلامنا المذكور فيه تتميما للفائدة . 

 ففي " دفع إيهام الاضطراب " ، ما نصه : قوله تعالى : والذين يظاهرون من نسائهم ثم يعودون لما قالوا فتحرير رقبة من قبل أن يتماسا  ، لا يخفى أن ترتيبه تعالى الكفارة بالعتق على الظهار والعود معا يفهم منه أن الكفارة لا تلزم إلا بالظهار والعود معا ، وقوله تعالى : من قبل أن يتماسا  صريح في أن التكفير يلزم كونه من قبل العود إلى المسيس . 

 اعلم أولا : أن ما رجحه  ابن حزم  من قول  داود الظاهري  ، وحكاه  ابن عبد البر  عن  بكير بن الأشج   والفراء  وفرقة من أهل الكلام ، وقال به شعبة    : من أن معنى : ثم يعودون لما قالوا   هو عودهم إلى لفظ الظهار ، فيكررونه مرة أخرى قول باطل ، بدليل أن النبي -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يستفصل المرأة التي نزلت فيها آية الظهار ، هل  كرر زوجها صيغة الظهار أو لا ؟ وترك الاستفصال ينزل منزلة العموم في  الأقوال ، كما تقدم مرارا . 

 والتحقيق : أن الكفارة ومنع الجماع قبلها ، لا يشترط فيهما تكرير صيغة  الظهار ، وما زعمه بعضهم أيضا من أن الكلام فيه تقديم وتأخير ، وتقديره : والذين يظاهرون من نسائهم ثم يعودون لما قالوا فتحرير رقبة من قبل أن يتماسا   ، سالمين من الإثم بسبب الكفارة غير صحيح أيضا ، لما تقرر في الأصول من  وجوب الحمل على بقاء الترتيب ، إلا لدليل . وإليه الإشارة بقول صاحب "  مراقي السعود " : 


**كذاك تريب لإيجاب العمل بما له الرجحان مما يحتمل* *

 [ ص: 191 ] وسنذكر إن شاء الله الجواب عن هذا الإشكال على مذاهب الأئمة الأربعة - رضي الله عنهم - وأرضاهم . 

 فنقول وبالله تعالى نستعين : معنى العود عند مالك  فيه قولان ، تؤولت المدونة على كل واحد منهما ، وكلاهما مرجح . 

 الأول : أنه العزم على الجماع فقط . 

 الثاني : أنه العزم على الجماع وإمساك الزوجة معا ، وعلى كلا القولين فلا إشكال في الآية . 

 لأن المعنى حينئذ : والذين يظاهرون من نسائهم ، ثم يعزمون على الجماع أو  عليه مع الإمساك ، فتحرير رقبة من قبل أن يتماسا فلا منافاة بين العزم على  الجماع ، أو عليه مع الإمساك ، وبين الإعتاق قبل المسيس . 

 وغاية ما يلزم على هذا القول حذف الإرادة ، وهو واقع في القرآن ; كقوله تعالى : إذا قمتم إلى الصلاة    [ 5 \ 6 ] ، أي : أردتم القيام إليها ، وقوله تعالى : فإذا قرأت القرآن    [ 16 \ 98 ] ، أي : أردت قراءته فاستعذ بالله  الآية [ 16 \ 98 ] . 

 ومعنى العود عند  الشافعي     : أن يمسكها بعد المظاهرة زمانا يمكنه أن يطلقها فيه فلا يطلق ، وعليه  فلا إشكال في الآية أيضا ; لأن إمساكه إياها الزمن المذكور لا ينافي  التكفير قبل المسيس ، كما هو واضح . 
ومعنى العود عند أحمد    : هو أن يعود إلى الجماع أو يعزم عليه . أما العزم ، فقد بينا أنه لا إشكال في الآية على القول به ، وأما على القول بأنه الجماع . 
فالجواب : أنه إن ظاهر وجامع قبل التكفير يلزمه الكف عن المسيس مرة أخرى  حتى يكفر ، ولا يلزم من هذا جواز الجماع الأول قبل التكفير ; لأن الآية على  هذا القول ، إنما بينت حكم ما إذا وقع الجماع قبل التكفير ، وأنه وجوب  التكفير قبل مسيس آخر ، وأما الإقدام على المسيس الأول فحرمته معلومة من  عموم قوله تعالى : من قبل أن يتماسا    . 

 ومعنى العود عند أبي حنيفة  رحمه الله تعالى : هو العزم على الوطء ، وعليه فلا   [ ص: 192 ] إشكال كما تقدم . وما حكاه الحافظ ابن كثير  رحمه الله تعالى في تفسيره عن مالك  ، من أنه حكى عنه أن العود الجماع ، فهو خلاف المعروف من مذهبه ، وكذلك ما حكاه عن أبي حنيفة  من  أن العود هو العود إلى الظهار بعد تحريمه ورفع ما كان عليه أمر الجاهلية ،  فهو خلاف المقرر في فروع الحنفية من أنه العزم على الوطء ; كما ذكرنا .  وغالب ما قيل في معنى العود راجع إلى ما ذكرنا من أقوال الأئمة رحمهم الله .  

 وقال بعض العلماء : المراد بالعود الرجوع إلى الاستمتاع بغير الجماع ، والمراد بالمسيس في قوله : من قبل أن يتماسا  ، خصوص الجماع وعليه فلا إشكال ، ولا يخفى عدم ظهور هذا القول . 

 والتحقيق : عدم جواز الاستمتاع بوطء أو غيره قبل التكفير ، لعموم قوله : من قبل أن يتماسا  ، وأجاز بعضهم الاستمتاع بغير الوطء ، قائلا : إن المراد بالمسيس في قوله : من قبل أن يتماسا  ، نفس الجماع لا مقدماته ، وممن قال بذلك :  الحسن البصري  ،  والثوري  ، وروي عن  الشافعي  في أحد القولين . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : اللام في قوله : لما قالوا  ، بمعنى : في ، أي : يعودون فيما قالوا بمعنى يرجعون فيه ; كقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " الواهب العائد في هبته   " الحديث ، وقيل : اللام بمعنى : عن ، أي : يعودون عما قالوا ، أي : يرجعون عنه ، وهو قريب مما قبله . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : الذي يظهر لي والله تعالى أعلم : أن  العود له مبدأ ومنتهى ، فمبدؤه العزم على الوطء ومنتهاه الوطء بالفعل ، فمن  عزم على الوطء فقد عاد بالنية ، فتلزمه الكفارة لإباحة الوطء ، ومن وطء  بالفعل تحتم في حقه اللزوم ، وخالف بالإقدام على الوطء قبل التكفير . 

 ويدل لهذا قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما قال :    " إذا التقى المسلمان بسيفيهما فالقاتل والمقتول في النار " ، قالوا : يا  رسول الله قد عرفنا القاتل ، بما بال المقتول ؟ قال : " إنه كان حريصا على  قتل صاحبه " ، فبين أن العزم على الفعل عمل يؤاخذ به الإنسان . 

 فإن قيل : ظاهر الآية المتبادر منها يوافق قول الظاهرية  ، الذي قدمنا بطلانه ; لأن الظاهر المتبادر من قوله : لما قالوا  ، أنه صيغة الظهار ، فيكون العود لها تكريرها مرة أخرى . 

 [ ص: 193 ] فالجواب : أن المعنى لما قالوا    : أنه حرام عليهم ، وهو الجماع ، ويدل لذلك وجود نظيره في القرآن ، في قوله تعالى : ونرثه ما يقول    [ 19 \ 80 ] ، أي : ما يقول إنه يؤتاه من مال وولد في قوله : لأوتين مالا وولدا     [ 19 \ 77 ] ، وما ذكرنا من أن من جامع قبل التكفير ، يلزمه الكف عن  المسيس مرة أخرى ، حتى يكفر ، هو التحقيق خلافا لمن قال : تسقط الكفارة  بالجماع قبل المسيس ; كما روي عن  الزهري  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  وأبي يوسف    . ولمن قال : تلزم به كفارتان ; كما روي عن  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  ، وذكره بعضهم عن  عمرو بن العاص  ،  وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي    . ولمن قال : تلزمه ثلاث كفارات ; كما رواه  سعيد بن منصور  ، عن الحسن  ، وإبراهيم  ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . انتهى بطوله من " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " . 
المسألة الثالثة : أظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي أنه لو قال لها : أنت علي كظهر ابنتي ، أو أختي ، أو جدتي ، أو عمتي ، أو أمي من الرضاع ،  أو أختي من الرضاع ، أو شبهها بعضو آخر غير الظهر ، كأن يقول : أنت علي  كرأس ابنتي أو أختي إلخ ، أو بطن من ذكر ، أو فرجها ، أو فخذها أن ذلك كله  ظهار ، إذ لا فرق في المعنى بينه وبين : أنت علي كظهر أمي ; لأنه في جميع  ذلك شبه امرأته بما هي في تأبيد الحرمة كأمه ، فمعنى الظهار محقق الحصول في  ذلك . 

 قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وهذا قول أكثر أهل العلم ، منهم : الحسن  ، وعطاء  ،  وجابر بن زيد  ،  والشعبي  ، والنخعي  ،  والزهري  ،  والثوري  ،  والأوزاعي  ، ومالك  ، وإسحاق  ، وأبو عبيد  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وأصحاب الرأي ، وهو جديد قولي  الشافعي     . وقال في القديم : لا يكون الظهار إلا بأم أو جدة ، لأنها أم أيضا ; لأن  اللفظ الذي ورد به القرآن مختص بالأم ، فإذا عدل عنه لم يتعلق به ما أوجبه  الله تعالى فيه ، ولنا أنهن محرمات بالقرابة فأشبهن الأم . فأما الآية فقد  قال فيها : وإنهم ليقولون منكرا من القول وزورا  ، وهذا موجود في مسألتنا ، فجرى مجراه ، وتعليق الحكم بالأم لا يمنع ثبوت الحكم في غيرها ، إذا كانت مثلها . 

 الضرب الثالث : أن يشبهها بظهر من تحرم عليه على التأبيد سوى الأقارب ،  كالإمهات المرضعات والأخوات من الرضاعة ، وحلائل الآباء ، والأبناء ،  وأمهات النساء ، والربائب اللاتي دخل بأمهن فهو ظهار أيضا ، والخلاف فيها  كالتي قبلها ، ووجه المذهبين   [ ص: 194 ] ما  تقدم ، ويزيد في الأمهات المرضعات دخولها في عموم الأمهات فتكون داخلة في  النص ، وسائرهن في معناها ، فثبت فيهن حكمها ، انتهى من " المغني " ، وهو  واضح كما ترى .
فرعان يتعلقان بهذه المسألة . 

 الأول : اعلم أن أهل العلم اختلفوا فيما إذا شبه امرأته بظهر من تحرم عليه تحريما مؤقتا ، كأخت امرأته ، وعمتها وكالأجنبية ، فقال بعض أهل العلم : هو ظهار وهو قول أصحاب مالك  ، وهو عندهم من نوع الكناية الظاهرة ، وهو إحدى الروايتين عن أحمد  ، واختارها الخرقي    . والرواية الأخرى عن أحمد    : أنه ليس بظهار ، وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة   والشافعي    . 

 وحجة القول الأول : أنه شبه امرأته بمحرمة ، فأشبه ما لو شبهها بالأم ،  لاشتراك الجميع في التحريم ; لأن مجرد قوله : أنت علي حرام ، إذا نوى به  الظهار ، يكون ظهارا على الأظهر ، والتشبيه بالمحرمة تحريم ، فيكون ظهارا .  

 وحجة القول الثاني : أن التي شبه بها امرأته ليست محرمة على التأبيد ، فلا  يكون لها حكم ظهر الأم إلا إن كان تحريمها مؤبدا كالأم ، ولما كان تحريمها  غير مؤبد كان التشبيه بها ليس بظهار ، كما لو شبهها بظهر حائض ، أو محرمة  من نسائه ، وأجاب المخالفون عن هذا : بأن مجرد التشبيه بالمحرمة يكفي في  الظهار لدخوله في عموم قوله : وإنهم ليقولون منكرا من القول وزورا   ، قالوا : وأما الحائض ، فيباح الاستمتاع بها في غير الفرج ، والمحرمة يحل  له النظر إليها ولمسها من غير شهوة ، وليس في وطء واحدة منهما حد بخلاف  مسألتنا ، انتهى من " المغني " ، مع تصرف يسير لا يخل بالمعنى . 

 وقال صاحب " المغني " : واختار أبو بكر    : أن الظهار لا يكون إلا من ذوات المحرم من النساء ، قال : فبهذا أقول . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : إن شبه امرأته بظهر الأجنبية ، كان طلاقا . قاله بعض المالكية ، ا هـ . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : أظهر أقوال أهل العلم عندي وأجراها على  الأصول ، هو قول من قال : إنه يكون مظاهرا ، ولو كانت التي شبه امرأته  بظهرها غير مؤبدة   [ ص: 195 ] التحريم  ، إذ لا حاجة لتأبيد التحريم ; لأن مدار الظهار على تحريم الزوجة بواسطة  تشبيهها بمحرمة ، وذلك حاصل بتشبيهها بامرأة محرمة في الحال ، ولو تحريما  مؤقتا لأن تحريم الزوجة حاصل بذلك في قصد الرجل ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
الفرع الثاني : في حكم ما قال لها : أنت علي كظهر أبي أو ابني أو غيرهما من الرجال ، لا أعلم في ذلك نصا من كتاب ولا سنة ، والعلماء مختلفون فيه . فقال بعضهم : لا يكون مظاهرا بذلك ، قال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " : وهو قول أكثر العلماء ، لأنه شبيه بما ليس بمحل للاستمتاع ، فأشبه ما لو قال : أنت علي كمال زيد ، وهل فيه كفارة ؟ على روايتين : 

 إحداهما : فيه كفارة ، لأنه نوع تحريم فأشبه ما لو حرم ماله . 

 والثانية : ليس فيه شيء ، ونقل ابن القاسم  عن أحمد  ،  فيمن شبه امرأته بظهر الرجل ، لا يكون ظهارا ، ولم أره يلزم فيه شيء ،  وذلك لأنه تشبيه لامرأته بما ليس بمحل للاستمتاع ، أشبه التشبيه بمال غيره .  وقال بعضهم : يكون مظاهرا بالتشبيه بظهر الرجل . وعزاه في " المغني " لابن القاسم  صاحب مالك ،  وجابر بن زيد    . وعن أحمد  روايتان ، كالمذهبين المذكورين ، وكون ذلك ظهارا هو المعروف عند متأخري المالكية . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : الذي يظهر جريان هذه المسألة على مسألة  أصولية فيها لأهل الأصول ثلاثة مذاهب ، وهي في حكم ما إذا دار اللفظ بين  الحقيقة العرفية والحقيقة اللغوية ، على أيهما يحمل ؟ والصحيح عند جماعات  من الأصوليين : أن اللفظ يحمل على الحقيقة الشرعية أولا إن كانت له حقيقة  شرعية ، ثم إن لم تكن شرعية حمل على العرفية ، ثم اللغوية . 

 وعن أبي حنيفة    : أنه يحمل على اللغوية قبل العرفية ، قال : لأن العرفية ، وإن ترجحت بغلبة الاستعمال فإن الحقيقة اللغوية مترجحة بأصل الوضع . 

 والقول الثالث : أنهما لا تقدم إحداهما على الأخرى بل يحكم باستوائهما ،  فيكون اللفظ مجملا لاستواء الاحتمالين فيهما ، فيحتاج إلى بيان المقصود من  الاحتمالين بنية أو دليل خارج ، وإلى هذه المسألة أشار في " مراقي السعود "  ، بقوله : 


**واللفظ محمول على الشرعي إن لم يكن فمطلق العرفي     فاللغوي على الجلي ولم يجب 
بحث عن المجاز في الذي انتخب     ومذهب النعمان  عكس ما مضى 
والقول بالإجمال فيه مرتضى* *

 وإذا علمت ذلك ، فاعلم أن قول الرجل لامرأته : أنت علي كظهر أبي مثلا لا ينصرف   [ ص: 196 ] في  الحقيقة العرفية إلى الاستمتاع بالوطء أو مقدماته ; لأن العرف ليس فيه  استمتاع بالذكور ، فلا يكون فيه ظهار . وأما على تقديم الحقيقة اللغوية ،  فمطلق تشبيه الزوجة بمحرم ولو ذكرا يقتضي التحريم ، فيكون بمقتضى اللغة له  حكم الظهار ، والظاهر أن قوله : أنت علي كالميتة والدم ، وكظهر البهيمة ، ونحو ذلك ; كقوله : أنت علي كظهر أبي ، فيجري على حكمه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة الرابعة : اعلم أن قول الرجل لامرأته : أنت علي حرام ، أو إن دخلت الدار فأنت حرام ثم دخلتها ، فيها للعلماء نحو عشرين قولا ، كما هو معروف في محله . 

 وقد دلت آية الظهار هذه على أن أقيس الأقوال وأقربها لظاهر القرآن قول من  قال : إن تحريم الزوجة ظهار ، تلزم فيه كفارة الظهار ، وليس بطلاق . 

 وإيضاح ذلك : أن قوله : أنت علي كظهر أمي ، معناه : أنت علي حرام ، وقد  صرح تعالى بلزوم الكفارة في قوله : أنت علي كظهر أمي ، ولا يخفى أن : أنت  علي حرام ، مثلها في المعنى ، كما ترى . 

 وقال في " المغني " : وذكر  إبراهيم الحربي  عن عثمان  ،  وابن عباس  ، وأبي قلابة  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ،  وميمون بن مهران  ، والبتي  ، أنهم قالوا : التحريم ظهار ، ا هـ . وأقرب الأقوال بعد هذا لظاهر القرآن القول بكفارة اليمين ، والاستغفار لقوله : قد فرض الله لكم تحلة أيمانكم    [ 66 \ 2 ] ، وقوله : والله غفور رحيم    [ 66 \ 1 ] ، بعد قوله : لم تحرم  الآية [ 66 \ 1 ] .
المسألة الخامسة : الأظهر أن قوله : أنت عندي أو مني أو معي كظهر أمي ، لا فرق بينه وبين قوله : أنت علي كظهر أمي ، فهو ظهار كما قاله غير واحد ، وهو واضح كما ترى .
المسألة السادسة : أظهر أقوال العلم عندي فيمن قال لامرأته : أنت علي كأمي أو مثل أمي ، ولم يذكر الظهر أنه  لا يكون ظهارا إلا أن ينوي به الظهار ; لاحتمال اللفظ معاني أخرى غير  الظهار ، مع كون الاستعمال فيها مشهورا ، فإن قال : نويت به الظهار ، فهو  ظهار في قول عامة العلماء ، قاله في " المغني " . وإن نوى به أنها مثلها في  الكرامة عليه والتوقير ، أو أنها مثلها في الكبر أو الصفة فليس بظهار ،  والقول قوله في نيته ، قاله في " المغني " . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (437)
سُورَةُ الْأَحْزَابِ 
 صـ 197 إلى صـ 204
*
*

 وأما إن لم ينو شيئا ، فقد قال في " المغني " : وإن أطلق ، فقال أبو بكر    : هو صريح في   [ ص: 197 ] الظهار ، وهو قول مالك  ، ومحمد بن الحسن    . وقال ابن أبي موسى    : فيه روايتان ، أظهرهما : أنه ليس بظهار حتى ينويه ، وهذا قول أبي حنيفة   والشافعي    ; لأن هذا اللفظ يستعمل في الكرامة أكثر مما يستعمل في التحريم ، فلم ينصرف إليه بغير نية ككنايات الطلاق ، انتهى منه . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : وهذا القول هو الأظهر عندي ، لأن اللفظ  المذكور لا يتعين لا عرفا ، ولا لغة ، إلا لقرينة تدل على قصده الظهار . 

 قال  ابن قدامة  في  " المغني " : ووجه الأول يعني القول بأن ذلك ظهار أنه شبه امرأته بجملة  أمه ، فكان مشبها لها بظهرها ، فيثبت الظهار ; كما لو شبهها به منفردا . 

 والذي يصح عندي في قياس المذهب أنه إن وجدت قرينة تدل على الظهار مثل أن  يخرجه مخرج الحلف ، فيقول : إن فعلت كذا فأنت علي مثل أمي ، أو قال ذلك حال  الخصومة والغضب فهو ظهار ; لأنه إذا خرج مخرج الحلف فالحلف يراد للامتناع  من شيء أو الحث عليه ، وإنما يحصل ذلك بتحريمها عليه ، ولأن كونها مثل أمه  في صفتها أو كرامتها لا يتعلق على شرط ، فيدل على أنه إنما أراد الظهار ،  ووقوع ذلك في حال الخصومة والغضب دليل على أنه أراد به ما يتعلق بأذاها ،  ويوجب اجتنابها وهو الظهار ، وإن عدم هذا فليس بظهار ; لأنه محتمل لغير  الظهار احتمالا كثيرا ، فلا يتعين الظهار فيه بغير دليل ، ونحو هذا قول  أبي ثور  ، انتهى محل الغرض من " المغني " ، وهو الأظهر فلا ينبغي العدول عنه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة السابعة : أظهر أقوال أهل العلم عندي أنه إن قال : الحل علي حرام ، أو ما أحل الله علي حرام ، أو ما انقلب إليه حرام ، وكانت له امرأة أنه يكون مظاهرا ، وذلك لدخول الزوجة في عموم الصيغ المذكورة . 

 قال في " المغني " : نص على ذلك أحمد  في الصور الثلاث ، ا هـ . وهو ظاهر . 

 وهذا على أقيس الأقوال وهو كون التحريم ظهارا ، وأظهر القولين عندي فيمن قال : ما أحل الله من أهل ومال حرام علي أنه  يلزمه الظهار ، مع لزوم ما يلزم في تحريم ما أحل الله من مال ، وهو كفارة  يمين عند من يقول بذلك ، وعليه فتلزمه كفارة ظهار وكفارة يمين . 

 [ ص: 198 ] وهذا الذي استظهرنا هو الذي اختاره ابن عقيل  ، خلافا لما نقله في " المغني " عن أحمد  ونصره من أنه يكفي فيه كفارة الظهار عن كفارة اليمين ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة الثامنة : أظهر أقوال أهل العلم عندي ، فيمن قال لامرأته : أنت علي حرام كظهر أمي ، أو أنت علي كظهر أمي حرام أنه يكون مظاهرا مطلقا ، ولا ينصرف للطلاق ، ولو نواه ; لأن الصيغة صريحة في الظهار .
المسألة التاسعة : أظهر أقوال أهل العلم عندي ، فيمن قال لامرأته : أنت طالق كظهر أمي ،  أن الطلاق إن كان بائنا بانت به ، ولا يقع ظهار بقوله : كظهر أمي ; لأن  تلفظه بذلك وقع ، وهي أجنبية فهو كالظهار من الأجنبية ، وإن كان الطلاق  رجعيا ، ونوى بقوله : كظهر أمي ، الظهار كان مظاهرا ; لأن الرجعية زوجة  يلحقها الظهار والطلاق ، وإن لم ينو به الظهار ، فلا يكون ظهارا ، لأنه أتى  بصريح الطلاق أولا ، وجعل قوله : كظهر أمي ، صفة له ، وصريح الطلاق لا  ينصرف إلى الظهار . ونقل في " المغني " هذا الذي استظهرنا عن القاضي  وقال : وهو مذهب  الشافعي    . وأما لو قدم الظهار على الطلاق ، فقال : أنت علي كظهر أمي طالق ،  فالأظهر وقوع الظهار والطلاق معا ، سواء كان الطلاق بائنا أو رجعيا ; لأن  الظهار لا يرفع الزوجية ، ولا تحصل به البينونة ، لأن الكفارة ترفع حكمه ،  فلا يمنع وقوع الطلاق على المظاهر منها ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة العاشرة : أظهر أقوال أهل العلم عندي أنه إن شبه أي عضو من امرأته بظهر أمه ، أو بأي عضو من أعضائها ،  فهو مظاهر لحصول معنى تحريم الزوجة بذلك . وسواء كان عضو الأم يجوز له  النظر إليه كرأسها ويدها أو لا يجوز له كفرجها وفخذها ، وهذا قول مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وإحدى الروايتين عن أحمد  ،  ورواية أخرى : أنه لا يكون مظاهرا حتى يشبه جملة امرأته ; لأنه لو حلف  بالله لا يمس عضوا معينا منها لم يسر إلى غيره من أعضائها ، فكذلك المظاهرة  ، ولأن هذا ليس بمنصوص عليه ، ولا هو في معنى المنصوص ، وعن أبي حنيفة     : إن شبهها بما يحرم النظر إليه من الأم كالفخذ والفرج فهو ظهار ، وإن  شبهها بما يجوز النظر إليه ، كاليد والرأس فليس بظهار ; لأن التشبيه بعضو  يحل النظر إليه كالتشبيه بعضو زوجة له أخرى ، فلا يحصل به الظهار ، وإنما  استظهرنا أنه ظهار مطلقا ; لأن معنى التحريم حاصل به ، فهو في معنى صريح  الظهار ، فقولهم : ولا هو في معنى المنصوص ليس بمسلم ، بل هو في معناه ،  وقياسه على حلفه بالله لا يمس عضوا   [ ص: 199 ] معينا منها ظاهر السقوط ; لأن معنى التحريم يحصل ببعض ، والحلف عن بعض لا يسري إلى بعض آخر ، كما ترى . وقول أبي حنيفة     : إن العضو الذي يحل النظر إليه لا يحصل الظهار بالتشبيه به غير مسلم  أيضا ; لأنه وإن جاز النظر إليه فإن التلذذ به حرام ، والتلذذ هو المستفاد  من عقد النكاح ، فالتشبيه به مستلزم للتحريم ، والظهار هو نفس التحريم  بواسطة التشبيه بعضو الأم المحرم . 

 واعلم أن القول بأن الظهار يحصل بقوله : شعرك ، أو ريقك ، أو كلامك علي  كظهر أمي ، له وجه قوي من النظر ; لأن الشعر من محاسن النساء التي يتلذذ  بها الأزواج كما بيناه في سورة " الحج " ، وكذلك الريق فإن الزوج يمصه  ويتلذذ به من امرأته ، وكذلك الكلام ، كما هو معروف . وأما لو قال لها :  سعالك أو بصاقك ، أو نحو ذلك علي كظهر أمي ، فالظاهر أن ذلك ليس بشيء ; لأن  السعال والبصاق وما يجري مجراهما ، كالدمع ليس مما يتمتع به عادة ، والعلم  عند الله تعالى .
المسألة الحادية عشرة : اختلف العلماء فيمن قال لأمته : أنت علي كظهر أمي ، أو قال ذلك لأم ولده ، فقال بعض أهل العلم : لا يصح الظهار من المملوكة ، وهو مروي عن  ابن عمر  ، وعبد الله بن عمرو  ،  وسعيد بن المسيب  ، ومجاهد ،   والشعبي  ، وربيعة  ،  والأوزاعي  ،  والشافعي  ، وأبي حنيفة  وأصحابه ، وأحمد    . وقال بعضهم : يصح الظهار من الأمة أم ولد كانت أو غيرها ، وهو مذهب مالك  ، وهو مروي أيضا عن الحسن  ، وعكرمة  ، والنخعي  ،  وعمرو بن دينار  ،  وسليمان بن يسار  ،  والزهري  ، والحكم  ،  والثوري  ، وقتادة  ، وهو رواية عن أحمد ،  وعن الحسن  ،  والأوزاعي    : إن كان يطؤها فهو ظهار ، وإلا فلا . وعن عطاء    : إن ظاهر من أمته ، فعليه نصف كفارة الظهار من الحرة . 

 واحتج الذين قالوا : إن الأمة لا يصح الظهار منها ، بأدلة : منها أنهم زعموا أن قوله : يظاهرون من نسائهم  ، يختص بالأزواج دون الإماء . 

 ومنها أن الظهار لفظ يتعلق به تحريم الزوجة ، فلا تدخل فيه الأمة قياسا على الطلاق . 

 ومنها أن الظهار كان طلاقا في الجاهلية ، فنقل حكمه وبقي محله ، ومحل الطلاق الأزواج دون الإماء . 

 [ ص: 200 ] ومنها  أن تحريم الأمة تحريم لمباح من ماله ، فكانت فيه كفارة يمين كتحريم سائر  ماله عند من يقول : بأن تحريم المال فيه كفارة يمين ، كما تقدم في سورة "  الحج " . 

 قالوا : ومنها أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حرم جاريته مارية ، فلم  يلزمه ظهار بل كفارة يمين ; كما قال تعالى في تحريمه إياها : ياأيها النبي لم تحرم ما أحل الله لك    [ 66 \ 1 ] ، ثم قال : قد فرض الله لكم تحلة أيمانكم  الآية [ 66 \ 2 ] . 

 واحتج القائلون بصحة الظهار من الأمة ، بدخولها في عموم قوله تعالى : والذين يظاهرون من نسائهم   ، قالوا : وإماؤهم من نسائهم ; لأن تمتعهم بإمائهم من تمتعهم بنسائهم ،  قالوا : ولأن الأمة يباح وطؤها ، كالزوجة فصح الظهار منها كالزوجة ، قالوا :  وقوله تعالى : ياأيها النبي لم تحرم  ، نزلت في تحريمه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شرب العسل في القصة المشهورة ، لا في تحريم الجارية . 

 وحجة الحسن   والأوزاعي  ، وحجة عطاء  كلتاهما واضحة ، كما تقدم . 

 وقال  ابن العربي المالكي  في قول مالك  وأصحابه : بصحة الظهار من الأمة ، وهي مسألة عسيرة علينا ; لأن مالكا  يقول : إذا قال لأمته أنت علي حرام لا يلزم ، فكيف يبطل فيها صريح التحريم وتصح كنايته ؟ ولكن تدخل الأمة في عموم قوله : من نسائهم    ; لأنه أراد من محللاتهم . 

 والمعنى فيه : أنه لفظ يتعلق بالبضع دون رفع العقد ، فصح في الأمة أصله الحلف بالله تعالى ، ا هـ منه ، بواسطة نقل القرطبي    . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : لا يبعد بمقتضى الصناعة الأصولية ،  والمقرر في علوم القرآن : أن يكون هناك فرق بين تحريم الأمة وتحريم الزوجة .  

 وإيضاح ذلك : أن قوله تعالى : لم تحرم ما أحل الله لك  ، جاء في بعض الروايات الصحيحة في السنن وغيرها ، أنه نزل في تحريم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - جاريته مارية أم إبراهيم  ،  وإن كان جاء في الروايات الثابتة في الصحيحين : أنه نزل في تحريمه العسل  الذي كان شربه عند بعض نسائه ، وقصة ذلك مشهورة صحيحة ; لأن المقرر في علوم  القرآن أنه إذا ثبت نزول الآية في شيء معين ، ثم ثبت بسند آخر صحيح أنها  نزلت في شيء آخر معين غير   [ ص: 201 ] الأول ، وجب حملها على أنها نزلت فيهما معا ، فيكون لنزولها سببان ، كنزول آية اللعان في عويمر  وهلال  معا . 

 وبه تعلم أن ذلك يلزمه أن يقال : إن قوله تعالى : ياأيها النبي لم تحرم ما أحل الله لك  الآية نزل في تحريمه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - العسل على نفسه ، وفي تحريمه جاريته ، وإذا علمت بذلك نزول قوله : لم تحرم   ، في تحريم الجارية ، علمت أن القرآن دل على أن تحريم الجارية لا يحرمها ،  ولا يكون ظهارا منها ، وأنه تلزم فيه كفارة يمين ; كما صح عن  ابن عباس  ومن وافقه . وقد قال  ابن عباس    : لما بين أن فيه كفارة يمين لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة    [ 33 \ 21 ] ، ومعناه أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كفر عن تحريمه جاريته كفارة يمين ; لأن الله تعالى قال : قد فرض الله لكم تحلة أيمانكم  ، بعد تحريمه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - جاريته المذكورة في قوله : لم تحرم ما أحل الله لك  ، ومن قال من أهل العلم : إن من حرم جاريته لا تلزمه كفارة يمين ، وإنما يلزمه الاستغفار فقط ، فقد احتج بقوله تعالى : والله غفور رحيم  ، بعد قوله : لم تحرم  ، وقال : إن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما حرم جاريته ، قال مع ذلك : " والله لا أعود إليها " ، وهذه اليمين هي التي نزل في شأنها : قد فرض الله لكم تحلة أيمانكم  ، ولم تنزل في مطلق تحريم الجارية ، واليمين المذكورة مع التحريم في قصة الجارية ، قال في " نيل الأوطار " : رواها  الطبراني  بسند صحيح عن  زيد بن أسلم  التابعي المشهور ، لكنه أرسله ، اهـ . وكذلك رواه عنه  ابن جرير    . 

 وقال ابن كثير  في " تفسيره " : إن  الهيثم بن كليب  رواه  في مسنده بسند صحيح وساق السند المذكور عنه - رضي الله عنه - ، والمتن فيه  التحريم واليمين كما ذكرنا ، وعلى ما ذكرنا من أن آية : لم تحرم ما أحل الله لك  ، نزلت في تحريمه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - جاريته ، فالفرق بين تحريم الجارية والزوجة ظاهر ; لأن آية لم تحرم  دلت على أن تحريم الجارية لا يحرمها ولا يكون ظهارا ، وآية والذين يظاهرون من نسائهم ثم يعودون لما قالوا فتحرير رقبة  الآية ، دلت على أن تحريم الزوجة تلزم فيه كفارة الظهار المنصوص عليه في " المجادلة " ; لأن معنى : يظاهرون من نسائهم   على جميع القراءات هو أن يقول أحدهم لامرأته : أنت علي كظهر أمي ، وهذا لا  خلاف فيه . وقوله : أنت علي كظهر أمي ، معناه : أنت علي حرام ، كما تقدم  إيضاحه . 

 وعلى هذا فقد دلت آية " التحريم " على حكم تحريم الأمة ، وآية " المجادلة " على حكم تحريم الزوجة ، وهما حكمان متغايران ،   [ ص: 202 ] كما ترى . ومعلوم أن  ابن عباس     - رضي الله عنهما - لم يقل بالفرق بينهما ، بل قال : إن حكم تحريم الزوجة  كحكم تحريم الجارية المنصوص في آية " التحريم " ، ونحن نقول : إن آية  الظهار تدل بفحواها على أن تحريم الزوجة ظهار ; لأن " أنت علي كظهر أمي " ،  و " أنت علي حرام " معناهما واحد ، كما لا يخفى . وعلى هذا الذي ذكرنا ،  فلا يصح الظهار من الأمة ، وإنما يلزم في تحريمها بظهار ، أو بصريح التحريم  كفارة يمين أو الاستغفار كما تقدم . وهذا أقرب لظاهر القرآن ، وإن كان  كثير من العلماء على خلافه . 

 وقد قدمنا أن تحريم الرجل امرأته فيه للعلماء عشرون قولا ، وسنذكرها هنا  باختصار ونبين ما يظهر لنا رجحانه بالدليل منها ، إن شاء الله تعالى . 

 القول الأول : هو أن تحريم الرجل امرأته لغو باطل ، لا يترتب عليه شيء . قال ابن القيم  في " إعلام الموقعين " : وهو إحدى الروايتين عن  ابن عباس  ، وبه قال مسروق  ،  وأبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن  ، وعطاء  ،  والشعبي  ، وداود  ، وجميع أهل الظاهر  ، وأكثر أصحاب الحديث ، وهو أحد قولي المالكية ، اختاره  أصبغ بن الفرج    . وفي الصحيح عن  سعيد بن جبير  أنه سمع  ابن عباس  يقول : إذا حرم الرجل امرأته ، فليس بشيء لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة    [ 33 \ 21 ] ، وصح عن مسروق  أنه قال : ما أبالي أحرمت امرأتي أو قصعة من ثريد   . وصح عن  الشعبي  في تحريم المرأة : لهو أهون علي من نعلي   . وقال أبو سلمة    : ما أبالي أحرمت امرأتي أو حرمت ماء النهر   . وقال  الحجاج بن منهال    : إن رجلا جعل امرأته عليه حراما ، فسأل عن ذلك  حميد بن عبد الرحمن  ، فقال حميد    : قال الله تعالى : فإذا فرغت فانصب وإلى ربك فارغب    [ 94 \ 7 - 8 ] ، وأنت رجل تلعب ، فاذهب فالعب ، ا هـ منه . 

 واستدل أهل هذا القول بقوله تعالى : ولا تقولوا لما تصف ألسنتكم الكذب هذا حلال وهذا حرام لتفتروا على الله الكذب إن الذين يفترون على الله الكذب لا يفلحون    [ 16 \ 116 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تحرموا طيبات ما أحل الله لكم    [ 5 \ 87 ] ، وعموم قوله تعالى : قل هلم شهداءكم الذين يشهدون أن الله حرم هذا فإن شهدوا فلا تشهد معهم    [ 6 \ 150 ] ، وعموم قوله تعالى : ياأيها النبي لم تحرم ما أحل الله لك  الآية ، وعموم قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا ، فهو رد   " ، ومعلوم أن تحريم ما أحل الله ليس من أمرنا . 

 [ ص: 203 ] القول الثاني : أن التحريم ثلاث تطليقات ، قال في " إعلام الموقعين " : وبه قال  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه ،  وزيد بن ثابت  ،  وابن عمر  ،  والحسن البصري  ،  ومحمد بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى    . وقضى فيها أمير المؤمنين علي  رضي الله عنه بالثلاث في عدي بن قيس الكلابي  ، وقال : والذي نفسي بيده ، لئن مسستها قبل أن تتزوج غيرك لأرجمنك . وقال في " زاد المعاد " : وروي عن  الحكم بن عتيبة  ، ثم قال : قلت : الثابت عن  زيد بن ثابت  ،  وابن عمر  أن في ذلك كفارة يمين ، وذكر في " الزاد " أيضا : أن  ابن حزم  نقل عن علي  الوقف في ذلك ، وحجة هذا القول بثلاث أنها لا تحرم عليه إلا بالثلاث ، فكان وقوع الثلاث من ضرورة كونها حراما عليه . 

 القول الثالث : أنها حرام عليه بتحريمه إياها ، قال في " إعلام الموقعين " : وصح هذا أيضا عن  أبي هريرة  ، والحسن  ،  وخلاس بن عمرو  ،  وجابر بن زيد  ، وقتادة  ، ولم يذكر هؤلاء طلاقا بل أمروه باجتنابها فقط . 

 وصح ذلك أيضا عن علي  رضي  الله عنه ، فإما أن يكون عنه روايتان ، وإما أن يكون أراد تحريم الثلاث ،  وحجة هذا القول أن لفظه إنما اقتضى التحريم ، ولم يتعرض لعدد الطلاق ،  فحرمت عليه بمقتضى تحريمه . 

 القول الرابع : الوقف . قال في " إعلام الموقعين " : صح ذلك أيضا عن أمير المؤمنين علي  رضي الله عنه ، وهو قول  الشعبي  ،  وحجة هذا القول : أن التحريم ليس بطلاق ، وهو لا يملك تحريم الحلال ، إنما  يملك إنشاء السبب الذي يحرم به ، وهو الطلاق وهذا ليس بصريح في الطلاق ،  ولا هو مما ثبت له عرف الشرع في تحريم الزوجة ، فاشتبه الأمر فيه فوجب  الوقف للاشتباه . 

 القول الخامس : إن نوى به الطلاق فهو طلاق ، وإلا فهو يمين . قال في " الإعلام " : وهذا قول  طاوس  ،  والزهري  ،  والشافعي  ، ورواية عن الحسن  ، ا هـ . 

 وحكي هذا القول أيضا عن النخعي  ، وإسحاق  ،  وابن مسعود  ،  وابن عمر    . وحجة هذا القول : أن التحريم كناية في الطلاق ، فإن نواه به كان طلاقا ، وإن لم ينوه كان يمينا ; لقوله تعالى : ياأيها النبي لم تحرم ما أحل الله لك  ، إلى قوله تعالى : قد فرض الله لكم تحلة أيمانكم    . 

 القول السادس : أنه إن نوى به الثلاث فثلاث ، وإن نوى واحدة فواحدة بائنة ، وإن   [ ص: 204 ] نوى يمينا فهو يمين ، وإن لم ينو شيئا هو كذبة لا شيء فيها ، قاله سفيان  ، وحكاه النخعي  عن أصحابه ، وحجة هذا القول : أن اللفظ محتمل لما نواه من ذلك ، فيتبع نيته . 

 القول السابع : مثل هذا إلا أنه إن لم ينو شيئا فهو يمين يكفرها ، وهو قول  الأوزاعي    . وحجة هذا القول ظاهر قوله تعالى : قد فرض الله لكم تحلة أيمانكم    . 

 القول الثامن : مثل هذا أيضا ، إلا أنه إن لم ينو شيئا فواحدة بائنة  إعمالا للفظ التحريم ، هكذا ذكر هذا القول في " إعلام الموقعين " ، ولم  يعزه لأحد . 

 وقال صاحب " نيل الأوطار " : وقد حكاه  ابن حزم  عن  إبراهيم النخعي    . 

 القول التاسع : أن فيه كفارة الظهار . قال في " إعلام الموقعين " : وصح ذلك عن  ابن عباس  أيضا ، وأبي قلابة  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ،  ووهب بن منبه  ،  وعثمان البتي  ، وهو إحدى الروايات عن  الإمام أحمد     . وحجة هذا القول : أن الله تعالى جعل تشبيه المرأة بأمه المحرمة عليه  ظهارا وجعله منكرا من القول وزورا ، فإذا كان التشبيه بالمحرمة يجعله  مظاهرا ، فإذا صرح بتحريمها كان أولى بالظهار ، وهذا أقيس الأقوال وأفقهها .  ويؤيده أن الله لم يجعل للمكلف التحريم والتحليل ، وإنما ذلك إليه تعالى ،  وإنما جعل له مباشرة الأفعال والأقوال ، التي يترتب عليها التحريم  والتحليل ، فالسبب إلى العبد وحكمه إلى الله تعالى ، فإذا قال : أنت علي  كظهر أمي ، أو قال : أنت علي حرام ، فقد قال المنكر من القول والزور ، وقد  كذب ، فإن الله لم يجعلها كظهر أمه ، ولا جعلها عليه حراما ، فأوجب عليه  بهذا القول من المنكر والزور أغلظ الكفارتين ، وهي كفارة الظهار . 

 القول العاشر : أنه تطليقة واحدة ، وهي إحدى الروايتين عن  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه ، وقول  حماد بن أبي سليمان  شيخ  أبي حنيفة ، وحجة هذا القول : أن تطليق التحريم لا يقتضي التحريم بالثلاث ،  بل يصدق بأقله والواحدة متيقنة ، فحمل اللفظ عليها ; لأنها اليقين فهو  نظير التحريم بانقضاء العدة . 

 القول الحادي عشر : أنه ينوي فيما أراد من ذلك ، فيكون له نيته في أصل  الطلاق وعدده ، وإن نوى تحريما بغير طلاق ، فيمين مكفرة . قال ابن القيم    : وهو قول  الشافعي    . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (438)
سُورَةُ الْأَحْزَابِ 
 صـ 205 إلى صـ 212


 وحجة هذا القول : أن اللفظ صالح لذلك كله ، فلا يتعين واحد منها إلا  بالنية ، فإن نوى تحريما مجردا كان امتناعا منها بالتحريم كامتناعه باليمين  ، ولا تحرم عليه في   [ ص: 205 ] الموضعين ، ا هـ . وقد تقدم أن مذهب  الشافعي  هو القول الخامس . 

 قال في " نيل الأوطار " : وهو الذي حكاه عنه في " فتح الباري " ، بل حكاه عنه ابن القيم  نفسه . 

 القول الثاني عشر : أنه ينوي في أصل الطلاق وعدده ، إلا أنه إن نوى واحدة  كانت بائنة ، وإن لم ينو الطلاق فهو مؤول ، وإن نوى الكذب فليس بشيء ، وهو  قول أبي حنيفة  وأصحابه . 

 وحجة هذا القول : احتمال اللفظ لما ذكره ، إلا أنه إن نوى واحدة كانت  بائنة ، لاقتضاء التحريم للبينونة ، وهي صغرى وكبرى ، والصغرى هي المتحققة ،  فاعتبرت دون الكبرى . وعنه رواية أخرى : إن نوى الكذب دين ، ولم يقبل في  الحكم بل كان مؤليا ، ولا يكون ظهارا عنده ، نواه أو لم ينوه ، ولو صرح به  فقال : أعني بها الظهار ، لم يكن مظاهرا ، انتهى من " إعلام الموقعين " . 

 وقال الشوكاني  في " نيل الأوطار " ، بعد أن ذكر كلام ابن القيم  الذي ذكرناه آنفا ، إلى قوله : وهو قول أبي حنيفة  وأصحابه ، هكذا قال ابن القيم    . وفي " الفتح " عن الحنفية : أنه إذا نوى اثنتين فهي واحدة بائنة ، وإن لم ينو طلاقا فهي يمين ويصير مؤليا ، ا هـ . 

 القول الثالث عشر : أنه يمين يكفره ما يكفر اليمين . قال ابن القيم  في " إعلام الموقعين " : صح ذلك عن  أبي بكر الصديق  ،  وعمر بن الخطاب  ،  وابن عباس  ، وعائشة  ،  وزيد بن ثابت  ،  وابن مسعود  ،  وعبد الله بن عمر  ، وعكرمة  ، وعطاء ،  ومكحول  ، وقتادة  ، والحسن  ،  والشعبي  ،  وسعيد بن المسيب  ،  وسليمان بن يسار  ،  وجابر بن زيد  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ، ونافع  ،  والأوزاعي  ،  وأبي ثور  ، وخلق سواهم رضي الله عنهم . 

 وحجة هذا القول ظاهر القرآن العظيم ، فإن الله تعالى ذكر فرض تحلة الأيمان  عقب تحريم الحلال ، فلا بد أن يتناوله يقينا ، فلا يجوز جعل تحلة الأيمان  لغير المذكور قبلها ، ويخرج المذكور عن حكم التحلة التي قصد ذكرها لأجله ،  اهـ منه . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : الظاهر أن ابن القيم  أراد بكلامه هذا أن صورة سبب النزول قطعية الدخول ، وأن قوله : قد فرض الله لكم تحلة أيمانكم  ، نازل في تحريم الحلال المذكور في قوله تعالى : لم تحرم ما أحل الله لك  ، وما ذكره من   [ ص: 206 ] شمول قوله : قد فرض الله لكم تحلة أيمانكم  ، لقوله : لم تحرم ما أحل الله لك  ، على سبيل اليقين . والجزم لا يخلو عندي من نظر ، لما قدمنا عن بعض أهل العلم من أن قوله : قد فرض الله لكم تحلة أيمانكم   نازل في حلف النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا يعود لما حرم على نفسه لا في  أصل التحريم ، وقد أشرنا للروايات الدالة على ذلك في أول هذا المبحث . 

 القول الرابع عشر : أنه يمين مغلظة يتعين فيها عتق رقبة . قال ابن القيم    : وصح ذلك أيضا عن  ابن عباس  ، وأبي بكر  ، وعمر  ،  وابن مسعود  ، وجماعة من التابعين . 

 وحجة هذا القول : أنه لما كان يمينا مغلظة غلظت كفارتها بتحتم العتق ،  ووجه تغليظها تضمنها تحريم ما أحل الله ، وليس إلى العبد . وقول المنكر  والزور وإن أراد الخبر فهو كاذب في إخباره معتد في إقسامه ، فغلظت كفارته  بتحتم العتق ; كما غلظت كفارة الظهار به أو بصيام شهرين ، أو بإطعام ستين مسكينا . 

 القول الخامس عشر : أنه طلاق ، ثم إنها إن كانت غير مدخول بها ، فهو ما  نواه من الواحدة وما فوقها . وإن كانت مدخولا بها ، فثلاث . وإن نوى أقل  منها ، وهو إحدى الروايتين عن مالك    . 

 وحجة هذا القول : أن اللفظ لما اقتضى التحريم وجب أن يرتب عليه حكمه ،  وغير المدخول بها تحرم بواحدة ، والمدخول بها لا تحرم إلا بالثلاث . 

 وبعد : ففي مذهب مالك  خمسة أقوال هذا أحدها ، وهو مشهورها . 

 والثاني : أنها ثلاث بكل حال نوى الثلاث أو لم ينوها ، اختاره عبد الملك  في مبسوطه . 

 والثالث : أنها واحدة بائنة مطلقا ، حكاه ابن خويز منداد  رواية عن مالك    . 

 والرابع : أنه واحدة رجعية ، وهو قول  عبد العزيز بن أبي سلمة    . 

 والخامس : أنه ما نواه من ذلك مطلقا ، سواء قبل الدخول أو بعده ، وقد عرفت توجيه هذه الأقوال ، انتهى من " إعلام الموقعين " . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : المعروف أن المعتمد من هذه الأقوال عند  المالكية : اثنان ، وهما القول بالثلاث وبالواحدة البائنة ، وقد جرى العمل  في مدينة فاس  بلزوم الواحدة البائنة في التحريم . قال ناظم عمل فاس : 


**وطلقة بائنة في التحريم وحلف به لعرف الإقليم* *

 ثم قال ابن القيم  في " إعلام الموقعين " : وأما تحرير مذهب  الشافعي  فإنه  إن نوى به الظهار كان ظهارا ، وإن نوى التحريم كان تحريما لا يترتب عليه  إلا تقدم الكفارة ، وإن نوى الطلاق كان طلاقا ، وكان ما نواه . وإن أطلق  فلأصحابه فيه ثلاثة أوجه : 

 أحدها : أنه صريح في إيجاب الكفارة . 

 والثاني : لا يتعلق به شيء . 

 والثالث : أنه في حق الأمة صريح في التحريم الموجب للكفارة ، وفي حق الحرة  كناية ، قالوا : إن أصل الآية إنما ورد في الأمة ، قالوا : فلو قال : أنت علي حرام ، وقال : أردت بها الظهار والطلاق   . فقال ابن الحداد     : يقال له عين أحد الأمرين ; لأن اللفظة الواحدة لا تصلح للظهار والطلاق  معا . وقيل : يلزمه ما بدأ به منهما ، قالوا : ولو ادعى رجل على رجل حقا  أنكره ، فقال : الحل عليك حرام والنية نيتي لا نيتك ما لي عليك شيء ، فقال :  الحل علي حرام والنية في ذلك نيتك ما لك عندي شيء ، كانت النية نية الحالف  لا المحلف ; لأن النية إنما تكون ممن إليه الإيقاع ، ثم قال : وأما تحرير  مذهب  الإمام أحمد  فهو  أنه ظهار بمطلقه ، وإن لم ينوه إلا أن ينوي الطلاق أو اليمين ، فيلزمه ما  نواه ، وعنه رواية ثانية أنه يمين بمطلقه ، إلا أن ينوي به الطلاق أو  الظهار ، فيلزمه ما نواه . 

 وعنه رواية ثالثة : أنه ظهار بكل حال ، ولو نوى به الطلاق أو اليمين لم يكن يمينا ولا طلاقا ; كما لو نوى الطلاق أو اليمين ، بقوله : أنت علي كظهر أمي ،  فإن اللفظين صريحان في الظهار ، فعلى هذه الرواية لو وصله بقوله : أعني به  الطلاق ، فهل يكون طلاقا أو ظهارا ؟ على روايتين ، إحداهما : يكون ظهارا ;  كما لو قال : أنت علي كظهر أمي ، أعني به الطلاق أو التحريم ، إذ التحريم  صريح في الظهار . والثانية : أنه طلاق ; لأنه قد صرح بإرادته بلفظ يحتمله ،  وغايته أنه كناية فيه ، فعلى هذه الرواية ، إن قال : أعني به طلاقا طلقت  واحدة ، وإن قال : أعني به الطلاق ، فهل تطلق ثلاثا أو واحدة ؟ وعلى  روايتين مأخذهما هل اللام على الجنس أو العموم ، وهذا تحرير مذهبه وتقريره ،  وفي المسألة مذهب آخر وراء هذا كله ، وهو أنه إن أوقع التحريم كان ظهارا ،  ولو نوى به الطلاق ، وإن حلف به كان يمينا مكفرة ، وهذا اختيار ابن تيمية  ،  وعليه يدل النص والقياس ، فإنه إذا أوقعه كان قد أتى منكرا من القول وزورا  ، وكان أولى بكفارة الظهار ممن شبه امرأته بالمحرمة ، وإذا حلف به كان  يمينا من الأيمان كما لو حلف بالتزام الحج والعتق والصدقة ، وهذا   [ ص: 208 ] محض  القياس والفقه ، ألا ترى أنه إذا قال : لله علي أن أعتق ، أو أحج ، أو  أصوم ، لزمه . ولو قال : إن كلمت فلانا فلله علي ذلك على وجه اليمين ، فهو  يمين . وكذلك لو قال : هو يهودي أو نصراني كفر بذلك ، ولو قال : إن فعل كذا  فهو يهودي أو نصراني كان يمينا . وطرد هذا بل نظيره من كل وجه ، أنه إذا  قال : أنت علي كظهر أمي كان ظهارا ، فلو قال : إن فعلت كذا ، فأنت علي كظهر  أمي كان يمينا ، وطرد هذا أيضا إذا قال : أنت طالق ، كان طلاقا ، ولو قال :  إن فعلت كذا فأنت طالق كان يمينا ، فهذه هي الأصول الصحيحة المطردة  المأخوذة من الكتاب والسنة والميزان ، وبالله التوفيق . انتهى كلام ابن القيم    . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : أظهر أقوال أهل العلم عندي مع كثرتها  وانتشارها : أن التحريم ظهار ، سواء كان منجزا أو معلقا ; لأن المعلق على  شرط من طلاق أو ظهار يجب بوجود الشرط المعلق عليه ، ولا ينصرف إلى اليمين  المكفرة على الأظهر عندي ، وهو قول أكثر أهل العلم . 

 وقال مالك  في " الموطإ " : فقال  القاسم بن محمد    : إن رجلا جعل امرأة عليه كظهر أمه إن هو تزوجها ، فأمره  عمر بن الخطاب  إن هو تزوجها ألا يقربها حتى يكفر كفارة المتظاهر ، اهـ . 

 ثم قال : وحدثني عن مالك    : أنه بلغه أن رجلا سأل  القاسم بن محمد   وسليمان بن يسار  ، عن رجل تظاهر من امرأة قبل أن ينكحها ، فقالا : إن نكحها فلا يمسها حتى يكفر كفارة المتظاهر ، اهـ . 

 والمعروف عن جماهير أهل العلم أن الطلاق المعلق يقع بوقوع المعلق عليه ، وكذلك الظهار . 

 وأما الأمة فالأظهر أن في تحريمها كفارة اليمين أو الاستغفار ، كما دلت  عليه آية سورة " التحريم " كما تقدم إيضاحه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة الثانية عشرة : اعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في العبد والذمي ، هل يصح منهما ظهار ؟ وأظهر  أقوالهم عندي في ذلك : أن العبد يصح منه الظهار ; لأن الصحيح دخوله في  عموم النصوص العامة ، إلا ما أخرجه منه دليل خاص ، كما تقدم . وإليه  الإشارة بقول صاحب " مراقي السعود " : 

 [ ص: 209 ] 
**والعبد والموجود والذي كفر مشمولة له لدى ذوي النظر* *

 وعليه فهو داخل في عموم قوله : والذين يظاهرون من نسائهم  ، ولا يقدح في هذا أن قوله : فتحرير رقبة  لا يتناوله ; لأنه مملوك لا يقدر على العتق ، لدخوله في قوله : فمن لم يجد فصيام شهرين   ، فالأظهر صحة ظهار العبد ، وانحصار كفارته في الصوم ; لعدم قدرته على  العتق والإطعام ، وأن الذمي لا يصح ظهاره ، لأن الظهار منكر من القول وزور  يكفره الله بالعتق ، أو الصوم ، أو الإطعام ، والذمي كافر ، والكافر لا  يكفر عنه العتق أو الصوم أو الإطعام ما ارتكبه من المنكر والزور لكفره لأن  الكفر سيئة لا تنفع معها حسنة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة الثالثة عشرة : اعلم أن أهل العلم اختلفوا في الظهار المؤقت ، كأن يقول : أنت علي كظهر أمي شهرا ، أو حتى ينسلخ شهر رمضان مثلا  ، فقال بعض أهل العلم : يصح الظهار المؤقت ، وإذا مضى الوقت زال الظهار  وحلت المرأة بلا كفارة ، ولا يكون عائدا بالوطء بعد انقضاء الوقت . 

 قال في " المغني " : وهذا قول أحمد  ، وبه قال  ابن عباس  ، وعطاء  ، وقتادة  ،  والثوري  ، وإسحاق  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وأحد قولي  الشافعي  ، وقوله الأخير : لا يكون ظهارا ، وبه قال  ابن أبي ليلى  ، والليث    ; لأن الشرع ورد بلفظ الظهار مطلقا ، وهذا لم يطلق فأشبه ما لو شبهها بمن تحرم عليه في وقت دون وقت . وقال  طاوس    : إذا ظاهر في وقت فعليه الكفارة ، وإن بر . وقال مالك    : يسقط التوقيت ويكون ظهارا مطلقا ; لأن هذا لفظ يوجب تحريم الزوجة ، فإذا وقته لم يتوقت ، كالطلاق . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : أقرب الأقوال عندي للصواب في هذه  المسألة قول من قال : إن الظهار المؤقت يصح ويزول بانقضاء الوقت ; لأنه جاء  ما يدل عليه عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في حديث حسنه الترمذي  ، وصححه  ابن خزيمة  ،  وابن الجارود  ، وبعض طرقه لا يقل عن درجة الحسن ، وإن أعل عبد الحق  وغيره بعض طرقه بالإرسال ; لأن حديثا صححه بعض أهل العلم أقرب للصواب مما لم يرد فيه شيء أصلا . 

 قال أبو داود  في " سننه " : حدثنا  عثمان بن أبي شيبة  ، ومحمد بن العلاء المعني  قالا : ثنا ابن إدريس  ، عن محمد بن إسحاق  ، عن  محمد بن عمرو بن عطاء  ، قال ابن   [ ص: 210 ] العلاء بن علقمة بن عياش  ، عن  سليمان بن يسار  ، عن سلمة بن صخر  ، قال ابن العلاء البياضي  ،  قال : كنت امرأ أصيب من النساء ما لا يصيب غيري ، فلما دخل شهر رمضان خفت  أن أصيب من امرأتي شيئا يتابع بي حتى أصبح ، فظاهرت منها حتى ينسلخ شهر  رمضان ، فبينا هي تخدمني ذات ليلة إذ تكشف لي منها شيء ، فلم ألبث أن نزوت  عليها فلما أصبحت خرجت إلى قومي ، فأخبرتهم الخبر . . . الحديث بطوله ،  وفيه : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمره بعتق رقبة ، فذكر أنه لا يجد  رقبة ، فأمره بصيام شهرين فذكر أنه لا يقدر ، فأمره بإطعام ستين مسكينا  فذكر كذلك ، فأعطاه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صدقة قومه بني زريق  من التمر ، وأمره أن يطعم وسقا منها ستين مسكينا ويستعين بالباقي ،  ومحل الشاهد من الحديث : أنه ظاهر من امرأته ظهارا مؤقتا بشهر رمضان ،  وجامع في نفس الشهر الذي جعله وقتا لظهاره ، فدل ذلك على أن الظهار المؤقت  يصح ، ويلزم ولو كان توقيته لا يصح لبين - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ذلك ، ولو  كان يتأبد ويسقط حكم التوقيت لبينه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ; لأن البيان لا  يجوز تأخيره عن وقت الحاجة إليه . 

 وقال  أبو عيسى الترمذي  في " جامعه " : حدثنا  إسحاق بن منصور  ، ثنا هارون بن إسماعيل الخزاز  ، ثنا علي بن المبارك  ، ثنا  يحيى بن أبي كثير  ، ثنا أبو سلمة  ، ومحمد بن عبد الرحمن    : أن سلمان بن صخر الأنصاري  أحد بني بياضة  ، جعل امرأته عليه كظهر أمه حتى يمضي رمضان   . . . الحديث ، ثم قال الترمذي  بعد أن ساقه : هذا حديث حسن ، يقال سلمان بن صخر  ، ويقال : سلمة بن صخر البياضي  ، والعمل على هذا الحديث عند أهل العلم في كفارة الظهار ، اهـ . 

 وهذه الطريق التي أخرج بها الترمذي  هذا الحديث غير طريق أبي داود  التي أخرجه بها ، وكلتاهما تقوي الأخرى ، والظاهر أن إسناد الترمذي  هذا لا يقل عن درجة الحسن ، وما ذكروه من أن علي بن المبارك  المذكور فيه كان له عن  يحيى بن أبي كثير  كتابان أحدهما سماع ، والآخر إرسال ، وأن حديث الكوفيين عنه فيه شيء لا يضر الإسناد المذكور ; لأن الراوي عنه فيه وهو هارون بن إسماعيل الخزاز  بصري لا كوفي ، ولما ساق المجد في " المنتقى " حديث سلمة بن صخر  المذكور ، قال : رواه أحمد  وأبو داود   والترمذي  ، وقال : حديث حسن . وقال الشوكاني  في " نيل الأوطار " : وأخرجه أيضا الحاكم  ، وصححه  ابن خزيمة  ،  وابن الجارود  ، وقد أعله عبد الحق  بالانقطاع ، وأن  سليمان بن يسار  لم يدرك سلمة ،  وقد حكى ذلك الترمذي عن   البخاري  ، وفي إسناده أيضا محمد بن إسحاق  ، اهـ كلام الشوكاني    . 

 وقد علمت أن الإسناد الذي ذكرنا عن الترمذي  ليس فيه  سليمان بن يسار  ، ولا ابن   [ ص: 211 ] إسحاق  ، فالظاهر صلاحية الحديث للاحتجاج ، كما ذكره الترمذي  وغيره . 

 وبذلك تعلم أن الصواب في هذه المسألة إن شاء الله هو ما ذكرنا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة الرابعة عشرة : الأظهر عندي أنه لو قال : أنت علي كظهر أمي إن شاء الله أساء  الأدب ، ولا تلزمه الكفارة ، وإن الاستثناء بالمشيئة يرفع عنه حكم الكفارة  ، كما يرفع كفارة اليمين بالله ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة الخامسة عشرة : الأظهر أنه إن مات أو ماتت أو طلقها قبل التكفير ،  لم يلزمه شيء ، وأنه إن عاد فتزوجها بعد الطلاق لا يجوز له مسيسها حتى  يكفر ; لأن الله أوجب الكفارة على المظاهر قبل الحنث بالعود ، فلا يعود إلا  بعد التكفير ، ولا وجه لسقوط الكفارة بالطلاق فيما يظهر ، مع أن بعض أهل  العلم يقول : إن كان الطلاق بعد الظهار بائنا ، ثم تزوجها لم تلزمه كفارة ،  وهو مروي عن قتادة    .  وبعضهم يقول : إن كانت البينونة بالثلاث ، ثم تزوجها بعد زوج لم تلزمه  الكفارة لسقوطها بالبينونة الكبرى ، كما أسقطها صاحب القول الذي قبله  بالبينونة الصغرى ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
المسألة السادسة عشرة : إذا ظاهر من نسائه الأربع بكلمة واحدة ، كأن يقول لهن : أنتن علي كظهر أمي ، فقال بعض أهل العلم : تكفي في ذلك كفارة واحدة . 

 قال في " المغني " : ولا خلاف في هذا في مذهب أحمد  ، وهو قول علي  ، وعمر  ، وعروة  ،  وطاوس  ، وعطاء  ، وربيعة  ، ومالك  ،  والأوزاعي  ، وإسحاق  ،  وأبي ثور  ،  والشافعي  في القديم . وقال الحسن  ، والنخعي  ،  والزهري  ، ويحيى الأنصاري  ، والحكم  ،  والثوري  ، وأصحاب الرأي ،  والشافعي  في  الجديد : عليه لكل امرأة كفارة ; لأنه وجد الظهار والعود في حق كل امرأة  منهن فوجب عليه عن كل واحدة كفارة ، كما لو أفردها به ، ولنا عموم قول عمر  وعلي  رضي الله عنهما ، رواه عنهما الأثرم  ،  ولا يعرف لهما مخالف فكان إجماعا ، ولأن الظهار كلمة تجب بمخالفتها  الكفارة ، فإذا وجدت في جماعة أوجبت كفارة واحدة كاليمين بالله تعالى ،  وفارق ما إذا ظاهر منها بكلمات ، فإن كل كلمة تقتضي كفارة ترفعها وتكفر  إثمها ، وهاهنا الكلمة واحدة ، فالكفارة واحدة ترفع حكمها ، وتمحو إثمها ،  فلا يبقى لها حكم . انتهى منه . 

 [ ص: 212 ] قال  مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : أقيس القولين الاكتفاء بكفارة واحدة ،  وأحوطهما التكفير عن كل واحدة منهن . وأما إن ظاهر منهن بكلمات متعددة ،  بأن قال لكل واحدة منهن بانفرادها : أنت علي كظهر أمي ، فالأظهر تعدد  الكفارة ; لأن كل كلمة من تلك الكلمات منكر من القول وزور ، فكل واحدة منها  تقتضي كفارة . 

 قال في " المغني " : وهذا قول عروة  وعطاء    . وقال أبو عبد الله بن حامد    : المذهب رواية واحدة في هذا . قال القاضي    : المذهب عندي ما ذكره الشيخ أبو عبد الله    . قال أبو بكر    : فيه رواية أخرى أنه تجزئه كفارة واحدة ، واختار ذلك ، وقال : هذا الذي قلناه اتباعا  لعمر بن الخطاب  ، والحسن  ، وعطاء  ، وإبراهيم  ، وربيعة  ، وقبيصة  ، وإسحاق     ; لأن كفارة الظهار حق لله تعالى فلم تتكرر بتكرر سببها كالحد ، وعليه  يخرج الطلاق . ولنا بها أنها أيمان متكررة على أعيان متفرقة ، فكان لكل  واحدة كفارة كما لو كفر ثم ظاهر ، ولأنها أيمان لا يحنث في إحداها بالحنث  في الأخرى ، فلا تكفرها كفارة واحدة ، ولأن الظهار معنى يوجب الكفارة ،  فتعدد الكفارة بتعدده في المحال المختلفة كالقتل ، ويفارق الحد ، فإنه  عقوبة تدرأ بالشبهات ، انتهى منه . 

 وقد علمت أن أظهر الأقوال عندنا تعدد الكفارة في هذه المسألة . وأما إن كرر الظهار من زوجته الواحدة ،  فالظاهر الذي لا ينبغي العدول عنه : أنه إن كان كرره قبل أن يكفر عن  الظهار الأول ، فكفارة واحدة تكفي ، وإن كان كفر عن ظهاره الأول ، ثم ظاهر  بعد التكفير ، فعليه كفارة أخرى لظهاره الواقع بعد التكفير ، والعلم عند  الله تعالى .
المسألة السابعة عشرة : اعلم أن كفارة الظهار هي التي أوضحها الله تعالى بقوله : فتحرير رقبة  إلى قوله : فإطعام ستين مسكينا    [ 58 \ 3 - 4 ] . 

 فروع تتعلق بهذه المسألة . 

 الفرع الأول : اعلم أن أهل العلم اختلفوا في الرقبة في كفارة الظهار ، هل يشترط فيها الإيمان أو لا يشترط فيها ؟ فقال بعضهم : لا يشترط فيها الإيمان ، فلو أعتق المظاهر عبدا ذميا مثلا أجزأه ، وممن قال بهذا القول أبو حنيفة  وأصحابه ، وعطاء  ،  والثوري  ، والنخعي  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وابن المنذر  ، وهو إحدى الروايتين عن أحمد  ، قاله في " المغني " . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (439)
سُورَةُ الْأَحْزَابِ 
 صـ 213 إلى صـ 220



 وحجة أهل هذا القول أن الله تعالى قال في هذه الآية الكريمة : فتحرير رقبة  ،   [ ص: 213 ] ولم  يقيدها بالإيمان ، فوجب أن يجزئ ما تناوله إطلاق الآية ، قالوا : وليس  لأحد أن يقيد ما أطلقه الله في كتابه ، إلا بدليل يجب الرجوع إليه . وممن  قال باشتراط الإيمان في رقبة كفارة الظهار : مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، والحسن  ، وإسحاق  ، وأبو عبيدة  ، وهو ظاهر مذهب  الإمام أحمد  ، قاله في " المغني " . واحتج لأهل هذا القول بما تقرر في الأصول من حمل المطلق على المقيد . 

 وقد بينا مسألة حمل المطلق على المقيد في كتابنا " دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " ، في سورة " النساء " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى في كفارة القتل الخطأ : ومن قتل مؤمنا خطأ فتحرير رقبة مؤمنة   الآية [ 4 \ 92 ] ، بقولنا فيه وحاصل تحرير المقام في مسألة تعارض المطلق  والمقيد : أن لها أربع حالات : الأولى : أن يتحد حكمهما وسببهما معا كتحرير  الدم ، فإن الله قيده في سورة " الأنعام " ، بكونه مسفوحا في قوله تعالى :  إلا أن يكون ميتة أو دما مسفوحا    [ 6 \ 145 ] ، وأطلقه عن القيد بكونه مسفوحا في سورة " النحل " و " البقرة " و " المائدة " . قال في " النحل " : إنما حرم عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهل لغير الله به    [ 2 \ 115 ] ، وقال في " البقرة " : إنما حرم عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهل به لغير الله    [ 2 \ 173 ] ، وقال في " المائدة " : حرمت عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير   الآية [ 6 \ 3 ] . وجمهور العلماء يقولون بحمل المطلق على المقيد في هذه  الحالة التي هي اتحاد السبب والحكم معا ، ولذلك كانوا لا يرون بالحمرة التي  تعلو القدر من أثر تقطيع اللحم بأسا ; لأنه دم غير مسفوح ، قالوا : وحمله  عليه أسلوب من أساليب اللغة العربية ، لأنهم يثبتون ثم يحذفون اتكالا على  المثبت ، ومنه قول قيس بن الخطيم الأنصاري    : 


**نحن بما عندنا وأنت بما عندك راض والرأي مختلف* *

 فحذف راضون لدلالة راض عليه . وقول ضابئ بن الحارث البرجمي    : 


**فمن يك أمسى بالمدينة رحله     فإني وقيار بها لغريب 
**

 والأصل : فإني غريب وقيار أيضا غريب ، فحذف إحدى الكلمتين لدلالة الأخرى عليها . وقول عمرو بن أحمر الباهلي    :   [ ص: 214 ] 
**رماني بأمر كنت منه ووالدي     بريئا ومن أجل الطوى رماني 
**

 يعني : كنت بريئا منه ، وكان والدي بريئا منه أيضا . وقول  النابغة الجعدي    : 


**وقد زعمت بنو سعد  بأني     وما كذبوا كبير السن فاني 
**

 يعني : زعمت بنو سعد  أني فان وما كذبوا . . إلخ . 

 وقالت جماعة من أهل الأصول : إن حمل المطلق على المقيد بالقياس ، لا  بدلالة اللفظ وهو أظهرها . وقيل : بالعقل ، وهو أضعفها وأبعدها . 

 الحالة الثانية : هي أن يتحد الحكم ، ويختلف السبب ، كالمسألة التي نحن  بصددها ، فإن الحكم في آية المقيد وآية المطلق واحد ، وهو عتق رقبة في  كفارة ، ولكن السبب فيهما مختلف ; لأن سبب المقيد قتل خطأ ، وسبب المطلق  ظهار ، ومثل هذا المطلق يحمل على المقيد عند الشافعية ، والحنابلة ، وكثير  من المالكية ، ولذا شرطوا الإيمان في كفارة الظهار حملا لهذا المطلق على  المقيد ، خلافا لأبي حنيفة  ومن وافقه ، قالوا : ويعتضد حمل هذا المطلق على المقيد بقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في قصة معاوية بن الحكم السلمي  رضي الله عنه : " اعتقها فإنها مؤمنة    " ، ولم يستفصله عنها ، هل هي في كفارة أو لا ؟ وترك الاستفصال في مقام  الاحتمال ينزل منزلة العموم في الأقوال . قال في " مراقي السعود " : 


**ونزلن ترك الاستفصال     منزلة العموم في الأقوال 
**

 الحالة الثالثة : عكس هذه ، وهي الاتحاد في السبب مع الاختلاف في الحكم ،  فقيل : يحمل فيها المطلق على المقيد . وقيل : لا ، وهو قول أكثر العلماء ،  ومثلوا له بصوم الظهار ، وإطعامه ، فسببهما واحد وهو الظهار ، وحكمهما  مختلف ; لأن أحدهما تكفير بصوم ، والآخر تكفير بإطعام ، وأحدهما مقيد  بالتتابع ، وهو الصوم . والثاني مطلق عن قيد التتابع ، وهو الإطعام ، فلا  يحمل هذا المطلق على هذا المقيد . والقائلون بحمل المطلق على المقيد في هذه  الحالة ، مثلوا لذلك بإطعام الظهار ، فإنه لم يقيد بكونه من قبل أن يتماسا  ، مع أن عتقه وصومه قد قيدا بقوله : من قبل أن يتماسا  ، فيحمل هذا المطلق على المقيد ، فيجب كون الإطعام قبل المسيس ، ومثل له اللخمي  بالإطعام في كفارة اليمين حيث قيد بقوله : من أوسط ما تطعمون أهليكم    [ 5 \ 89 ] ، مع إطلاق الكسوة عن القيد بذلك ، في قوله : أو كسوتهم    [ 5 \ 89 ] فيحمل هذا المطلق على المقيد ، فيشترط في   [ ص: 215 ] الكسوة أن تكون من أوسط ما تكسون أهليكم . 

 الحالة الرابعة : أن يختلفا في الحكم والسبب معا ، ولا حمل في هذه إجماعا  وهو واضح ، وهذا فيما إذا كان المقيد واحدا . أما إذا ورد مقيدان بقيدين  مختلفين ، فلا يمكن حمل المطلق على كليهما لتنافي قيديهما ، ولكنه ينظر  فيهما ، فإن كان أحدهما أقرب للمطلق من الآخر حمل المطلق على الأقرب له  منهما عند جماعة من العلماء ، فيقيد بقيده . وإن لم يكن أحدهما أقرب له ،  فلا يقيد بقيد واحد منهما ، ويبقى على إطلاقه إذ لا ترجيح بلا مرجح ، ومثال  كون أحدهما أقرب للمطلق من الآخر صوم كفارة اليمين ، فإنه مطلق عن قيد  التتابع والتفريق ، مع أن صوم الظهار مقيد بالتتابع في قوله تعالى : فمن لم يجد فصيام شهرين متتابعين    [ 58 \ 4 ] ، وصوم التمتع مقيد بالتفريق في قوله تعالى : فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج وسبعة إذا رجعتم     [ 2 \ 196 ] ، واليمين أقرب إلى الظهار من التمتع ; لأن كلا من صوم  الظهار واليمين صوم كفارة بخلاف صوم التمتع ، فيقيد صوم كفارة اليمين  بالتتابع عند من يقول بذلك ، ولا يقيد بالتفريق الذي في صوم التمتع . 

 وقراءة  ابن مسعود    : [ فصيام ثلاثة أيام متتابعات ] لم تثبت ; لإجماع الصحابة  على  عدم كتب متتابعات في المصاحف العثمانية ، ومثال كونهما ليس أحدهما أقرب  للمطلق من الآخر : صوم قضاء رمضان ، فإن الله تعالى قال فيه : فعدة من أيام أخر     [ 2 \ 185 ] ، ولم يقيده بتتابع ولا تفريق ، مع أنه تعالى قيد صوم  الظهار بالتتابع ، وصوم التمتع بالتفريق ، وليس أحدهما أقرب إلى صوم قضاء  رمضان من الآخر ، فلا يقيد بقيد واحد منهما بل يبقى على الاختيار ، إن شاء  تابعه ، وإن شاء فرقه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى . انتهى من " دفع إيهام  الاضطراب عن آيات الكتاب " ، مع زيادة يسيرة للإيضاح . 
الفرع الثاني : اعلم أن أهل العلم اختلفوا في رقبة كفارة الظهار ، هل يشترط فيها سلامتها من العيوب أو لا ؟ فحكي عن  داود الظاهري  أنه جوز كل رقبة يقع عليها الاسم ، ولو كانت معيبة بكل العيوب تمسكا بإطلاق الرقبة في قوله تعالى : فتحرير رقبة  ، قال : ظاهره ولو معيبة ; لأن الله لم يقيد الرقبة بشيء . 

 وذهب أكثر أهل العلم إلى اشتراط السلامة من العيوب القوية مع اختلافهم في  بعض العيوب ، قالوا : يشترط سلامتها من العيوب المضرة بالعمل ضررا بينا ;  لأن المقصود   [ ص: 216 ] تمليك  العبد منافعه ، وتمكينه من التصرف لنفسه ، ولا يحصل هذا مع ما يضر بالعمل  ضررا بينا ، فلا يجزئ الأعمى ; لأنه لا يمكنه العمل في أكثر الصنائع ، ولا  المقعد ، ولا المقطوع اليدين أو الرجلين ; لأن اليدين آلة البطش ، فلا  يمكنه العمل مع فقدهما ، والرجلان آلة المشي فلا يتهيأ له كثير من العمل مع  تلفهما ، والشلل كالقطع في هذا . 

 قالوا : ولا يجوز المجنون جنونا مطبقا ; لأنه وجد فيه المعنيان : ذهاب  منفعة الجنس ، وحصول الضرر بالعمل ، قاله في " المغني " . ثم قال : وبهذا  كله قال  الشافعي  ، ومالك  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وأصحاب الرأي ، انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 وبه تعلم إجماع الأئمة الأربعة على اشتراط السلامة من مثل العيوب المذكورة . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في  " المغني " : ولا يجزئ مقطوع اليد أو الرجل ، ولا أشلهما ، ولا مقطوع  إبهام اليد أو سبابتها أو الوسطى ; لأن نفع اليد يذهب بذهاب هؤلاء ، ولا  يجزئ مقطوع الخنصر والبنصر من يد واحدة ; لأن نفع اليدين يزول أكثره بذلك .  وإن قطعت كل واحدة من يد جاز ; لأن نفع الكفين باق وقطع أنملة الإبهام  كقطع جميعها ، فإن نفعها يذهب بذلك لكونها أنملتين ، وإن كان من غير  الإبهام لم يمنع ; لأن منفعتها لا تذهب ، فإنها تصير كالأصابع القصار ، حتى  لو كانت أصابعه كلها غير الإبهام قد قطعت من كل واحد منها أنملة لم يمنع ،  وإن قطع من الإصبع أنملتان فهو كقطعها ; لأنه يذهب بمنفعتها ، وهذا جميعه  مذهب  الشافعي  ، أي : وأحمد    . 

 وقال أبو حنيفة    :  يجزئ مقطوع إحدى الرجلين أو إحدى اليدين ، ولو قطعت رجله ويده جميعا من  خلاف أجزأت ; لأن منفعة الجنس باقية ، فأجزأت في الكفارة كالأعور ، فأما إن  قطعتا من وفاق ، أي : من جانب واحد لم يجز ; لأن منفعة المشي تذهب ، ولنا  أن هذا يؤثر في العمل ، ويضر ضررا بينا ، فوجب أن يمنع إجزاؤها كما لو  قطعتا من وفاق . ويخالف العور ، فإنه لا يضر ضررا بينا ، والاعتبار بالضرر  أولى من الاعتبار بمنفعة الجنس ، فإنه لما ذهب شمه أو قطعت أذناه معا أجزأ  مع ذهاب منفعة الجنس . ولا يجزئ الأعرج إذا كان عرجا كثيرا فاحشا ; لأنه  يضر بالعمل ، فهو كقطع الرجل ، إلى أن قال : ويجزئ الأعور في قولهم جميعا .  

 وقال أبو بكر    : فيه  قول آخر : إنه لا يجزئ ; لأنه نقص يمنع التضحية والإجزاء في الهدي ، فأشبه  العمى ، والصحيح ما ذكرناه . فإن المقصود تكميل الأحكام وتمليك العبد   [ ص: 217 ] المنافع  ، والعور لا يمنع ذلك ; ولأنه لا يضر بالعمل فأشبه قطع إحدى الأذنين ،  ويفارق العمى فإنه يضر بالعمل ضررا بينا ويمنع كثيرا من الصنائع ، ويذهب  بمنفعة الجنس ويفارق قطع إحدى اليدين والرجلين ، فإنه لا يعمل بإحداهما ما  يعمل بهما ، والأعور يدرك بإحدى العينين ما يدرك بهما . 

 وأما الأضحية والهدي فإنه لا يمنع منهما مجرد العور ، وإنما يمنع انخساف  العين وذهاب العضو المستطاب ; ولأن الأضحية يمنع فيها قطع الأذن والقرن ،  والعتق لا يمنع فيه إلا ما يضر بالعمل ، ويجزئ المقطوع الأذنين . وبذلك قال  أبو حنيفة   والشافعي    . 

 وقال مالك  وزفر     : لا يجزئ ; لأنهما عضوان فيها الدية ، فأشبها اليدين . ولنا أن قطعهما  لا يضر بالعمل الضرر البين ، فلم يمنع كنقص السمع ، بخلاف اليدين ، ويجزئ  مقطوع الأنف لذلك ، ويجزئ الأصم إذا فهم بالإشارة ، والأخرس إذا فهمت  إشارته وفهم الإشارة ، وهذا مذهب  الشافعي   وأبي ثور    . 

 وقال أصحاب الرأي : لا يجزئ ; لأن منفعة الجنس ذاهبة ، فأشبه زائل العقل ، وهذا المنصوص عليه عن أحمد     ; لأن الخرس نقص كثير يمنع كثيرا من الأحكام ، مثل القضاء والشهادة .  أكثر الناس لا يفهم إشارته ، فيتضرر في ترك استعماله ، وإن اجتمع الخرس  والصمم . فقال القاضي    :  لا يجزئ ، وهو قول بعض الشافعية لاجتماع النقصين فيه وذهاب منفعتي الجنس ،  ووجه الإجزاء أن الإشارة تقوم مقام الكلام في الإفهام ، ويثبت في حقه أكثر  الأحكام فيجزئ ; لأنه لا يضر بالعمل ولا بغيره . 

 وأما المريض فإن كان مرجو البرء كالحمى وما أشبهها أجزأ في الكفارة ، وإن كان غير مرجو الزوال لم يجز . 

 وأما نضو الخلق يعني النحيف المهزول خلقة ، فإن كان يتمكن من العمل أجزأ ،  وإلا فلا . ويجزئ الأحمق وهو الذي يصنع الأشياء لغير فائدة ، ويرى الخطأ  صوابا . وكذلك يجزئ من يخنق في بعض الأحيان ، والخصي والمجبوب ، والرتقاء ،  والكبير الذي يقدر على العمل ; لأن ما لا يضر بالعمل لا يمنع تمليك العبد  منافعه ، وتكميل أحكامه ، فيحصل الإجزاء به ، كالسالم من العيوب ، انتهى من  " المغني " ، مع حذف يسير لا يضر بالمعنى . 

 ثم قال صاحب " المغني " : ويجزئ عتق الجاني والمرهون وعتق المفلس عبده ، إذا   [ ص: 218 ] قلنا بصحة عتقهم ، وعتق المدبر والخصي وولد الزنا ; لكمال العتق فيهم . ولا يجزئ عتق المغصوب ،  لأنه لا يقدر على تمكينه من منافعه ، ولا غائب غيبة منقطعة لا يعلم خبره ;  لأنه لا تعلم حياته فلا تعلم صحة عتقه ، وإن لم ينقطع خبره أجزأ عتقه ;  لأنه عتق صحيح . 

 ولا يجزئ عتق الحمل    ; لأنه لم تثبت له أحكام الدنيا ، ولذلك لم تجب فطرته ، ولا يتيقن أيضا  وجوده وحياته . ولا عتق أم الولد ; لأن عتقها مستحق بسبب غير الكفارة ،  والملك فيها غير كامل ، ولهذا لم يجز بيعها . 

 وقال  طاوس  والبتي     : يجزئ عتقها ; لأنه عتق صحيح . ولا يجزئ عتق مكاتب أدى من كتابته شيئا ،  انتهى من كلام صاحب " المغني " . وقد ذكر فيه غالب ما في مذاهب الأئمة  الأربعة في المسألة . 

 ومعلوم أن مذهب مالك  رحمه  الله : اشتراط الإيمان في رقبة الظهار ، واشتراط سلامتها من العيوب المضرة  ، فلا يجوز عنده عتق جنين في بطن أمه ، وإن وضعته عتق من غير إجزاء عن  الكفارة . 

 ولا يجزئ عنده مقطوع اليد الواحدة ، أو الإصبعين ، أو الأصابع ، أو  الإبهام ، أو الأذنين ، أو أشل ، أو أجذم ، أو أبرص ، أو أصم ، أو مجنون  وإن أفاق أحيانا ، ولا أخرس ، ولا أعمى ، ولا مقعد ، ولا مفلوج ، ولا يابس  الشق ، ولا غائب منقطع خبره ، ولا المريض مرضا يشرف به على الموت ، ولا  الهرم هرما شديدا ، ولا الأعرج عرجا شديدا ، ولا رقيق مشترى بشرط العتق لما  يوضع من ثمنه في مقابلة شرط العتق ، ولا من يعتق عليه بالملك كأبيه ، ولا  عبد قال : إن اشتريته فهو حر ، فلو قال : إن اشتريته فهو حر عن ظهاري ،  ففيه لهم تأويلان بالإجزاء وعدمه . 

 ولا يجزئ عنده المدبر ، ولا المكاتب ، ولو أعتق شركا له في عبد ، ثم قوم  عليه نصيب شريكه لم يجزه عن ظهاره عنده ; لأن عتق نصيب الشريك وجب عليه  بحكم سراية المعتق ، وكذلك لو أعتق نصفه عن ظهاره ، ثم بعد ذلك اشترى نصفه  الآخر فأعتقه تكميلا لرقبة الظهار ، لم يجزه على ظاهر المدونة لتبعيض العتق  إن كانت معسرا وقت عتق النصف الأول ، ولأن عتق النصف الباقي يلزمه بالحكم ،  إن كان موسرا وقت عتق النصف الأول ،   [ ص: 219 ] ولو أعتق ثلاث رقاب عن أربع زوجات ظاهر منهن لم يجزه من ذلك شيء ; لأنه لم تتعين رقبة كاملة عن واحدة منهن . 

 ويجزئ عند المالكية عتق المغصوب والمريض مرضا خفيفا ، والأعرج عرجا خفيفا ،  ولا يضر عندهم قطع أنملة واحدة أو أذن واحدة ، ويجزئ عندهم الأعور ، ويكره  عندهم الخصي ، ويجوز عندهم عتق المرهون والجاني إن افتديا ، انتهى . 

 ومعلوم أن  أبا حنيفة  لا  يشترط الإيمان في كفارة الظهار ، كما تقدم . ولم يجزئ عنده الأعمى ولا  مقطوع اليدين معا أو الرجلين معا ، ولا مقطوع إبهامي اليدين ، ولا الأخرس ،  ولا المجنون ، ولا أم الولد ، ولا المدبر ، ولا المكاتب إن أدى شيئا من  كتابته ، فإن لم يؤد منها شيئا أجزأ عنده ، وكذلك يجزئ عنده قريبه الذي  يعتق عليه بالملك إن نوى بشرائه إعتاقه عن الكفارة ، وكذلك لو أعتق نصف  عبده عن الكفارة ، ثم حرر باقيه عنها أجزأه ذلك ، ويجزئ عنده الأصم ،  والأعور ، ومقطوع إحدى الرجلين ، وإحدى اليدين من خلاف ، ويجزئ عنده الخصي ،  والمجبوب ، ومقطوع الأذنين ، ا هـ . 

 وقد قدمنا أكثر العيوب المانعة من الإجزاء ، وغير المانعة عند  الشافعي  في كلام صاحب " المغني " ناقلا عنه ، وكذلك ما يمنع وما لا يمنع عند أحمد  ، فاكتفينا بذلك خشية كثرة الإطالة .
الفرع الثالث : اعلم أنه قد دل الكتاب والسنة والإجماع على أن الصوم لا يجزئ في الظهار إلا عند العجز عن تحرير الرقبة ، فإن عجز عن ذلك انتقل إلى الصوم ، وقد صرح تعالى بأنه صيام شهرين متتابعين ، ولا خلاف في ذلك .
الفرع الرابع : اختلف العلماء في تحقيق مناط العجز عن الرقبة الموجب للانتقال إلى الصوم ، وقد أجمعوا على أنه إن قدر على عتق رقبة فاضلة عن حاجته أنه  يجب عليه العتق ، ولا يجوز له الانتقال إلى الصوم ، وإن كانت له رقبة  يحتاج إليها لكونه زمنا أو هرما أو مريضا ، أو نحو ذلك من الأسباب التي  تؤدي إلى عجزه عن خدمة نفسه . 

 قال بعضهم : وككونه ممن لا يخدم نفسه عادة ، فقال بعضهم : لا يلزمه  الإعتاق ، ويجوز له الانتقال إلى الصوم نظرا لحاجته إلى الرقبة الموجودة  عنده . 

 قال في " المغني " : وبهذا قال  الشافعي  ، أي : وأحمد    . وقال أبو حنيفة  ، ومالك  ،   [ ص: 220 ]  والأوزاعي     : متى وجد رقبة لزمه إعتاقها ولم يجز له الانتقال إلى الصيام ، سواء كان  محتاجا إليها أو لم يكن ; لأن الله تعالى شرط في الانتقال إلى الصيام ألا  يجد رقبة بقوله : فمن لم يجد    [ 58 \ 4 ] ، وهذا واجد وإن وجد ثمنها وهو محتاج إليها ، لم يلزمه شراؤها ، وبه قال أبو حنيفة    . وقال مالك     : يلزمه ; لأن وجدان ثمنها كوجدانها . ولنا أن ما استغرقته حاجة الإنسان  فهو كالمعدوم في جواز الانتقال إلى الصيام ، كمن وجد ماء يحتاج إليه للعطش  يجوز له الانتقال إلى التيمم ، انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : الأظهر عندي في هذه المسألة : أن الرقبة  إن كان يحتاج إليها حاجة قوية ; ككونه زمنا أو هرما لا يستغنى عن خدمتها ،  أو كان عنده مال يمكن شراء الرقبة منه ، لكنه محتاج إليه في معيشته  الضرورية أنه يجوز له الانتقال إلى الصوم ، وتعتبر الرقبة كالمعدومة ، وأن  المدار في ذلك على ما يمنعه استحقاق الزكاة من اليسار ، فإن كانت الرقبة  فاضلة عن ذلك ، لزم إعتاقها ، وإلا فلا . والأدلة العامة المقتضية عدم  الحرج في الدين تدل على ذلك ; كقوله تعالى : وما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج    [ 22 \ 78 ] ، ونحو ذلك . والعلم عند الله تعالى .
الفرع الخامس : إن كان المظاهر حين وجوب الكفارة غنيا إلا أن ماله غائب ،  فالأظهر عندي أنه إن كان مرجو الحضور قريبا ، لم يجز الانتقال إلى الصوم ;  لأن ذلك بمنزلة الانتظار لشراء الرقبة . وإن كان بعيدا جاز الانتقال إلى  الصوم ; لأن المسيس حرام عليه قبل التكفير ، ومنعه من التمتع بزوجته زمنا  طويلا إضرار بكل من الزوجين ، وفي الحديث : " لا ضرر ولا ضرار   " ، خلافا لبعض أهل العلم في ذلك .
الفرع السادس : إن كان عنده مال يشتري به الرقبة ، ولكنه لم يجد رقبة يشتريها فله الانتقال إلى الصيام ; لدخوله في قوله تعالى : فمن لم يجد فصيام شهرين   الآية [ 58 \ 4 ] ، وهذا واضح . وأما إن وجد رقبة تباع بزيادة على ثمن  مثلها ، ولم يجد رقبة بثمن مثلها ، فلأهل العلم في ذلك خلاف : هل يلزمه  شراؤها بأكثر من مثل المثل ، أو لا يلزمه ؟ وأظهر أقوالهم في ذلك عندي : هو  أن الزيادة المذكورة على ثمن المثل إن كانت تجحف بماله حتى يصير بها من  مصارف الزكاة ، فله الانتقال إلى الصوم ، وإلا فلا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى  .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (440)
سُورَةُ الْأَحْزَابِ 
 صـ 221 إلى صـ 228


الفرع السابع : أجمع أهل العلم على أن صوم شهري الظهار يجب تتابعه ، أي :   [ ص: 221 ] موالاة صيام أيامه من غير فصل بينها ، ولا خلاف بينهم في أن من قطع تتابعه لغير عذر ،  أن عليه استئناف الشهرين من جديد ، وهل يفتقر التتابع إلى نية ؟ فيه لأهل  العلم ثلاثة أقوال : أحدها : لا يفتقر لنية ; لأنه تتابع واجب في العبادة ،  فلم يفتقر لنية تخصه ، كالمتابعة بين ركعات الصلاة . 

 والثاني : يفتقر لنية التتابع وتجدد النية كل ليلة ; لأن ضم العبادة إلى  عبادة أخرى إذا كان شرطا وجبت فيه النية ، كالجمع بين الصلاتين . 

 والثالث : تكفي نية التتابع في الليلة الأولى عن تجديد النية كل ليلة ،  وهذا أقربها ; لأنا لا نسلم أن صوم كل يوم عبادة مستقلة ، بل الأظهر أن صوم  الشهرين جميعا عبادة واحدة ; لأنه كفارة واحدة ، فإذا نوى هذا الصوم أول  ليلة فاللازم أن ينويه على وجهه المنصوص في الكتاب والسنة وهو شهران  متتابعان ، وهذا يكفيه عن تجديد النية كل ليلة ، وهذا ظاهر مذهب مالك    . ومذهب أحمد  عدم الاحتياج إلى نية التتابع مطلقا . وللشافعية وجهان ، أحدهما : كأحمد  ، والثاني : يفتقر إلى النية كل ليلة . 
الفرع الثامن : اختلف أهل العلم فيما إذا كان قطع تتابع الصوم لعذر كمرض  ونحوه ، فقال بعض أهل العلم : إن كان قطع التتابع لعذر ، فإنه لا يقطع حكم  التتابع ، وله أن يبني على ما صام قبل حصول العذر ، وهذا مذهب أحمد    . 

 قال في " المغني " : وروي ذلك عن  ابن عباس  ، وبه قال  ابن المسيب  ، والحسن  ، وعطاء  ،  والشعبي  ،  وطاوس  ، ومجاهد  ، ومالك  ، وإسحاق  ، وأبو عبيد  ،  وأبو ثور  ، وابن المنذر  ،  والشافعي  في القديم . وقال في الجديد : ينقطع التتابع ، وهذا قول  سعيد بن جبير  ، والنخعي  ، والحكم ،   والثوري  ، وأصحاب الرأي قالوا : لأنه أفطر بفعله فلزمه الاستئناف . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : الأظهر عندي في هذا الفرع أن قطع تتابع صوم كفارة الظهار بلا إفطار في  أثناء الشهرين إن كان لسبب لا قدرة له على التحرز عنه ، كالمرض الشديد  الذي لا يقدر معه على الصوم أنه يعذر في ذلك ولا ينقطع حكم التتابع ; لأنه  لا قدرة له على التحرز عن ذلك ، والله جل وعلا يقول : لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها    [ 2 \ 286 ] ، ويقول : فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم    [ 64 \ 16 ] ، والنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " إذا أمرتكم بشيء فأتوا منه ما استطعتم   " ، وإن كان يمكنه التحرز عن الإفطار الذي قطع به   [ ص: 222 ] التتابع  كالإفطار للسفر في أثناء صوم الكفارة ، وكما لو كان ابتداء صومه الكفارة  من شعبان ، لأن شهره الثاني رمضان ، وهو لا يمكن صومه عن الكفارة ، وكما لو  ابتدأ الصوم في مدة يدخل فيها يوم النحر أو يوم الفطر أو أيام التشريق ،  فإن التتابع ينقطع بذلك ; لأنه قادر على التحرز عن قطعه بما ذكر لقدرته على  تأخير السفر عن الصوم كعكسه ، ولقدرته أيضا على الصوم في مدة لا يتخللها  رمضان ، ولا العيدان ، ولا أيام التشريق ، كما لا يخفى . وإذا قطع التتابع  بإفطار هو قادر على التحرز عنه بما ذكر ، فكونه يستأنف صوم الشهرين من جديد  ظاهر ; لقوله تعالى : فصيام شهرين متتابعين    [ 58 \ 4 ] ، وقد ترك التتابع مع قدرته عليه ، هذا هو الأظهر عندنا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
تنبيه . 

 الأظهر : أنه إن وجب على النساء صوم يجب تتابعه لسبب اقتضى ذلك أن حكمهن في ذلك كما ذكرنا ، فيعذرن في كل ما لا قدرة لهن على التحرز عنه كالحيض ،  والمرض دون غيره كالإفطار للسفر والنفاس ; لأن النفاس يمكن التحرز عنه  بالصوم قبله أو بعده ، أما الحيض فلا يمكن التحرز عنه في صوم شهرين أو شهر ،  لأن المرأة تحيض عادة في كل شهر ، والله تعالى أعلم .
الفرع التاسع : في حكم ما لو جامع المظاهر منها أو غيرها ليلا ، في أثناء صيام شهري الكفارة ، وفي هذا الفرع تفصيل لأهل العلم . 

 اعلم أنه إن جامع في نهار صوم الكفارة عمدا انقطع تتابع صومه إجماعا ،  ولزمه استئناف الشهرين من جديد ، وسواء في ذلك كانت الموطوءة هي المظاهر  منها أو غيرها وهذا لا نزاع فيه ، وكذلك لو أكل أو شرب عمدا في نهار الصوم  المذكور ، وأما إن كان جماعه ليلا في زمن صوم الكفارة ، فإن كانت المرأة  التي جامعها زوجة أخرى غير المظاهر منها ، فإن ذلك لا يقطع التتابع ; لأن  وطء غير المظاهر منها ليلا زمن الصوم مباح له شرعا ، ولا يخل بتتابع الصوم  في أيام الشهرين كما ترى ، وهذا لا ينبغي أن يختلف فيه . 

 وقال في " المغني " : وليس في هذا اختلاف نعلمه ، وأما إن كان التي وطئها  ليلا زمن الصوم هي الزوجة المظاهر منها ، فقد اختلف في ذلك أهل العلم ،  فقال بعضهم : ينقطع التتابع بذلك ويلزمه استئناف الشهرين . وبه قال أبو حنيفة  ، ومحمد بن الحسن  ، وهو مذهب مالك  وأحمد  في المشهور عنهما . 

 [ ص: 223 ] وقال  ابن قدامة  في " المغني " في شرحه لقول الخرقي    : وإن أصابها في ليال الصوم أفسد ما مضى من صيامه وابتدأ الشهرين ، ما نصه : وبهذا قال مالك  ،  والثوري  ، وأبو عبيد  ، وأصحاب الرأي ; لأن الله تعالى قال : فصيام شهرين متتابعين من قبل أن يتماسا   ، فأمر بهما خاليين عن وطء ، ولم يأت بهما على ما أمر ، فلم يجزئه ، كما  لو وطئ نهارا ولأنه تحريم للوطء لا يختص بالنهار ، فاستوى فيه الليل  والنهار ، كالاعتكاف . 

 وروى الأثرم  عن أحمد    : أن التتابع لا ينقطع بهذا ويبني ، وهو مذهب  الشافعي  ،  وأبي ثور  ، وابن المنذر     ; لأنه وطء لا يبطل الصوم ، فلا يوجب الاستئناف كوطء غيرها ، ولأن  التتابع في الصيام عبارة عن إتباع صوم يوم للذي قبله من غير فارق ، وهذا  متحقق ، وإن وطئ ليلا ، وارتكاب النهي في الوطء قبل إتمامه إذا لم يخل  بالتتابع المشترط لا يمنع صحته وإجزاءه ، كما لو وطئ قبل الشهرين ، أو وطئ  ليلة أول الشهرين ، وأصبح صائما ، والإتيان بالصوم قبل التماس في حق هذا لا  سبيل إليه ، سواء بنى أو استأنف ، انتهى محل الغرض من كلام صاحب " المغني "  ، وممن قال بهذا القول : أبو يوسف    . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : هذا القول الأخير الذي هو عدم انقطاع  التتابع بجماعه للمظاهر منها في ليال الصوم ، هو الأظهر عندي ; لأن الصوم  فيه مطابق لمنطوق الآية في التتابع ، لأن الله تعالى قال : فصيام شهرين متتابعين   ، وهذا قد صام شهرين متتابعين ، ولم يفصل بين يومين منهما بفاصل ،  فالتتابع المنصوص عليه واقع قطعا ; كما ترى . وكون صومهما متابعين قبل  المسيس واجب بقوله تعالى : من قبل أن يتماسا   ، لا يظهر أنه يبطل حكم التتابع الواقع بالفعل ، ومما يوضحه ما ذكرنا آنفا  في كلام صاحب " المغني " من أنه لو جامعها قبل شروعه في صوم الشهرين ، ثم  صامهما متتابعين بعد ذلك ، فلا يبطل حكم التتابع بالوطء قبل الشروع في الصوم ، ولا يقتضي قوله تعالى : من قبل أن يتماسا  بطلانه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى
الفرع العاشر : اعلم أنه إن جامع المظاهر منها في نهار صوم الكفارة ناسيا ،  فقد اختلف أهل العلم هل يعذر بالنسيان ، فلا ينقطع حكم التتابع ، أو لا  يعذر به ويلزمه الاستئناف ؟ فقال بعضهم : لا يعذر بالنسيان ، وينقطع  التتابع بوطئه ناسيا وهذا مذهب مالك  ، وأبي حنيفة  ، وإحدى الروايتين عند أحمد  ، ومن حجتهم : أن الوطء لا يعذر فيه بالنسيان . وقال بعضهم : يعذر بالنسيان ، ولا ينقطع حكم التتابع بوطئه ناسيا ، وهو قول   [ ص: 224 ]  الشافعي  ،  وأبي ثور  ، وابن المنذر    . قالوا : لأنه فعل المفطر ناسيا ، فأشبه ما لو أكل ناسيا ، اهـ . 

 وهذا القول له وجه قوي من النظر ; لأن الله تعالى يقول : وليس عليكم جناح فيما أخطأتم به ولكن ما تعمدت قلوبكم  الآية [ 33 \ 5 ] ، وقد قدمنا من حديث  ابن عباس  ،  وأبي هريرة  في صحيح مسلم  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما قرأ : " ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا    [ 2 \ 286 ] ، قال الله تعالى : نعم قد فعلت " .
الفرع الحادي عشر : إن أبيح له الفطر لعذر يقتضي ذلك ، وقلنا إن فطر العذر لا يقطع حكم التتابع ،  فوطء غيرها نهارا لم ينقطع التتابع ; لأن الوطء لا أثر له في قطع التتابع ،  لأن أصل الإفطار لسبب غيره ، وإن كانت الموطوءة نهارا هي المظاهر منها جرى  على حكم وطئها ليلا ، وقد تكلمنا عليه قريبا ، قال ذلك صاحب " المغني " ،  ووجهه ظاهر . وقال أيضا : وإن لمس المظاهر منها أو باشرها فيما دون الفرج  على وجه يفطر به قطع التتابع لإخلاله بموالاة الصيام ، وإلا فلا يقطع ،  والله تعالى أعلم ، اهـ . ووجهه ظاهر أيضا .
الفرع الثاني عشر أجمع العلماء على أن المظاهر إن لم يستطع الصوم انتقل إلى الإطعام ، وهو إطعام ستين مسكينا ، وقد نص الله تعالى على ذلك بقوله : فمن لم يجد فصيام شهرين متتابعين من قبل أن يتماسا فمن لم يستطع فإطعام ستين مسكينا    [ 58 \ 4 ] . 

 ومن الأسباب المؤدية إلى العجز عن الصوم الهرم وشدة الشبق ، وهو شهوة  الجماع التي لا يستطيع صاحبها الصبر عنه ، ومما يدل على أن الهرم من  الأسباب المؤدية للعجز عن الصوم ، ما جاء في قصة أوس بن الصامت  الذي نزلت في ظهاره من امرأته آية الظهار ، ففي القصة من حديث خولة بنت مالك بن ثعلبة  التي ظاهر منها زوجها أوس بن الصامت  ، ونزل في ذلك قوله تعالى : قد سمع الله قول التي تجادلك في زوجها  الآيات [ 58 \ 1 ] ، قال لها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " يعتق رقبة   " يعني زوجها أوسا  قالت : لا يجد ، قال : " يصوم شهرين متتابعين   " ، قالت : يا رسول الله إنه شيخ كبير ما به من صيام ، قال : " فليطعم ستين مسكينا    " الحديث ، ومحل الشاهد منه أنها لما قالت له : إنه شيخ كبير اقتنع - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - بأن ذلك عذر في الانتقال عن الصوم إلى الإطعام ، فدل على  أنه سبب من أسباب العجز عنه ، والحديث وإن تكلم فيه ، فإنه لا يقل بشواهده  عن درجة الاحتجاج . 

 [ ص: 225 ] وأما الدليل على أن شدة الشبق عذر ، كذلك هو ما جاء في حديث سلمة بن صخر  الذي  تكلمنا عليه سابقا في هذا المبحث ، أنه قال : كنت امرأ قد أوتيت من جماع  النساء ما لم يؤت غيري ، فلما دخل رمضان ظاهرت من امرأتي حتى ينسلخ رمضان  فرقا من أن أصيب في ليلتي شيئا فأتتابع في ذلك إلى أن يدركني النهار ،  الحديث . وفيه قال : " فصم شهرين متتابعين    " ، قال : قلت : يا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهل أصابني ما  أصابني إلا في الصوم ؟ قال : " فتصدق " . ومحل الشاهد منه أنه لما قال له :  " صم شهرين    " ، أخبره أن جماعه في زمن الظهار إنما جاءه من عدم صبره عن الجماع ;  لأنه ظاهر من امرأته خوفا من أن تغلبه الشهوة ، فيجامع في النهار ، فلما  ظاهر غلبته الشهوة فجامع في زمن الظهار ، فاقتنع - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  بعذره ، وأباح له الانتقال إلى الإطعام ، وهذا ظاهر . 

 وقال  ابن قدامة  في  " المغني " : بعد أن ذكر أن الهرم والشبق كلاهما من الأسباب المؤدية للعجز  عن الصوم ، للدليل الذي ذكرنا آنفا ، وقسنا عليهما ما يشبههما في معناهما .
الفرع الثالث عشر : أظهر قولي أهل العلم عندي : أنه لا يجزئ في الإطعام أقل من إطعام ستين مسكينا وهو مذهب مالك   والشافعي    . والمشهور من مذهب أحمد  خلافا لأبي حنيفة  القائل : بأنه لو أطعم مسكينا واحدا ستين يوما أجزأه ، وهو رواية عن أحمد  ، وعلى هذا يكون المسكين في الآية مأولا بالمد ، والمعنى : فإطعام ستين مدا ، ولو دفعت لمسكين واحد في ستين يوما . 

 وإنما قلنا : إن القول بعدم إجزاء أقل من الستين هو الأظهر ; لأن قوله  تعالى : مسكينا تمييز لعدد هو الستون ، فحمله على مسكين واحد خروج بالقرآن  عن ظاهره المتبادر منه بغير دليل يجب الرجوع إليه ، وهو لا يصح ، ولا يخفى  أن نفع ستين مسكينا أكثر فائدة من نفع مسكين واحد في ستين يوما ، لفضل  الجماعة ، وتضافر قلوبهم على الدعاء للمحسن إليهم بالإطعام ، فيكون ذلك  أقرب إلى الإجابة من دعاء واحد ، وستون جمع كثير من المسلمين لا يخلو غالبا  من صالح مستجاب الدعوة ، فرجاء الاستجابة فيهم أقوى منه في الواحد ، كما  لا يخفى . وعلى كل حال ، فقوله تعالى في محكم كتابه : فمن لم يستطع فإطعام ستين مسكينا  ، لا يخفى فيه أن قوله : فإطعام ستين   مصدر مضاف إلى مفعوله ، فلفظ : ستين الذي أضيف إليه المصدر هو عين المفعول  به الواقع عليه الإطعام ، وهذا العدد الذي هو المفعول به للإطعام مبين  بالتمييز الذي هو قوله تعالى :   [ ص: 226 ] مسكينا  ، وبذلك يتحقق أن الإطعام في الآية واقع على نفس العدد الذي هو ستون ،  فالاقتصار به على واحد خروج بنص القرآن ، عن ظاهره المتبادر منه بلا دليل  يجب الرجوع إليه كما ترى . وحمل المسكين في هذه الآية الكريمة على المد من  أمثلة المالكية والشافعية في أصولهم لما يسمونه التأويل البعيد والتأويل  الفاسد ، وقد أشار إلى ذلك صاحب " مراقي السعود " ، بقوله : 


**فجعل مسكين بمعنى المد عليه لائح سمات البعد 

الفرع الرابع عشر : في كلام أهل العلم في القدر الذي يعطاه كل مسكين من الطعام ، اعلم أن العلماء اختلفوا في ذلك ، فمذهب مالك  أنه  يعطي كل مسكين من البر الذي هو القمح مدا وثلثي مد ، وإن كان إطعامه من  غير البر ، كالتمر والشعير ، لزمه منه ما يقابل المد والثلثين من البر .  قال خليل المالكي  في مختصره في إطعام كفارة الظهار : لكل مد وثلثان برا ، وإن اقتاتوا تمرا أو مخرجا في الفطر فعدله ، انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 وقال شارحه المواق بن يونس    : ينبغي أن يكون الشبع مدين إلا ثلثا بمد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وهي عيار مد هشام  ، فمن أخرج به أجزأه ، قاله مالك    . قال ابن القاسم    : فإن كان عيش بلدهم تمرا أو شعيرا أطعم منه المظاهر عدل مد هشام  من البر ، انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 ومذهب أبي حنيفة    : أنه يعطي كل مسكين نصف صاع من بر أو صاعا كاملا من تمر أو شعير . ومذهب  الشافعي    : أنه يعطي كل مسكين مدا مطلقا . ومعلوم : أن المد النبوي ربع الصاع ، قال في " المغني " : وقال  أبو هريرة    : ويطعم مدا من أي الأنواع كان ، وبهذا قال عطاء   والأوزاعي   والشافعي  ، اهـ . ومذهب أحمد    : أنه يعطي كل مسكين مدا من بر أو نصف صاع من تمر أو شعير ، ا هـ . 

 وإذا عرفت مذاهب الأئمة في هذا الفرع ، فاعلم أنا أردنا هنا أن نذكر كلام  ابن قدامة  في  " المغني " في أدلتهم وأقوالهم ، قال : وجملة الأمر أن قدر الطعام في  الكفارات كلها مد من بر لكل مسكين ، ونصف صاع من تمر أو شعير ، وممن قال مد  بر :  زيد بن ثابت  ،  وابن عباس  ،  وابن عمر  ، حكاه عنهم  الإمام أحمد  ، ورواه عنهم الأثرم  ، وعن عطاء   وسليمان بن موسى    . وقال  سليمان بن يسار    : أدركت الناس إذا أعطوا في كفارة اليمين أعطوا مدا من حنطة بالمد الأصغر مد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . وقال  أبو هريرة    : يطعم مدا من أي الأنواع كان ، وبهذا قال  الأوزاعي  ، وعطاء   والشافعي  ، لما روى أبو داود  بإسناده عن عطاء  ، عن أوس  أخي   [ ص: 227 ]  عبادة بن الصامت    : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أعطاه يعني المظاهر خمسة عشر صاعا من شعير إطعام ستين مسكينا   . 

 وروى الأثرم  بإسناده عن  أبي هريرة  في حديث المجامع في رمضان : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أوتي بعرق فيه خمسة عشر صاعا ، فقال : " خذه وتصدق به    " . وإذا ثبت في المجامع في رمضان بالخبر ثبت في المظاهر بالقياس عليه ،  ولأنه إطعام واجب ، فلم يختلف باختلاف أنواع المخرج ، كالفطرة وفدية الأذى .  وقال مالك    : لكل مسكين مدان من جميع الأنواع ، وممن قال مدان من قمح : مجاهد  ، وعكرمة  ،  والشعبي  ، والنخعي    ; لأنها كفارة تشتمل على صيام وإطعام ، فكان لكل مسكين نصف صاع كفدية الأذى . وقال  الثوري  وأصحاب الرأي : من القمح مدان ، ومن التمر والشعير صاع لكل مسكين ; لقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في حديث سلمة بن صخر  رضي الله عنه : " فأطعم وسقا من تمر   " . 

 رواه الإمام أحمد  في المسند ، وأبو داود  وغيرهما ، وروى الخلال  بإسناده ، عن  يوسف بن عبد الله بن سلام  ، عن خويلة  ، فقال لي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " فليطعم ستين مسكينا وسقا من تمر   " . وفي رواية أبي داود    : والعرق ستون صاعا . وروى  ابن ماجه  بإسناده عن  ابن عباس  ، قال : كفر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بصاع من تمر وأمر الناس " فمن لم يجد فنصف صاع من بر "   . 

 وروى الأثرم  بإسناده عن عمر  رضي  الله عنه ، قال : أطعم عني صاعا من تمر أو شعير أو نصف صاع من بر ، ولأنه  إطعام للمساكين ، فكان صاعا من تمر أو شعير ، أو نصف صاع من بر ، كصدقة  الفطر . 

 ولنا ما روى الإمام أحمد    : حدثنا إسماعيل  ، حدثنا أيوب  ، عن أبي يزيد المدني  ، قال : جاءت امرأة من بني بياضة  بنصف وسق شعير ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - للمظاهر : " أطعم هذا فإن مدي شعير مكان مد بر   " ، وهذا نص ويدل على أنه مد بر أنه قول زيد  ،  وابن عباس  ،  وابن عمر  ،  وأبي هريرة  ، ولم نعرف لهم في الصحابة مخالفا ، فكان إجماعا . 

 ويدل على أنه نصف صاع من التمر والشعير ، ما روى  عطاء بن يسار    : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال لخولة امرأة أوس بن الصامت    : " اذهبي إلى فلان الأنصاري ، فإن عنده شطر وسق من تمر أخبرني أنه يريد أن يتصدق به ، فلتأخذيه فليتصدق به على ستين مسكينا   " . 

 [ ص: 228 ] وفي حديث أوس بن الصامت    : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، قال :    " إني سأعينه بعرق من تمر " ، قلت : يا رسول الله فإني سأعينه بعرق آخر ،  قال : " قد أحسنت ، اذهبي فأطعمي بهما عنه ستين مسكينا وارجعي إلى ابن عمك  "   . 

 وروى أبو داود  بإسناده ، عن  أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن  ،  أنه قال : العرق : زنبيل يأخذ خمسة عشر صاعا ، فعرقان يكونان ثلاثين صاعا  لكل مسكين نصف صاع ، ولأنها كفارة تشتمل على صيام وإطعام ، فكان لكل مسكين  نصف صاع من التمر والشعير ، كفدية الأذى . 

 فأما رواية أبي داود    : أن العرق ستون صاعا فقد ضعفها ، وقال : غيرها أصح منها ، وفي الحديث ما يدل على الضعف ; لأن ذلك في سياق قوله :   " إني سأعينه بعرق " ، فقالت امرأته : إني سأعينه بعرق آخر ، " فأطعمي بهما عنه ستين مسكينا " ، فلو كان العرق ستين صاعا لكانت الكفارة مائة وعشرين صاعا ولا قائل به . 

 وأما حديث المجامع الذي أعطاه خمسة عشر صاعا ، فقال : " تصدق به " ،  فيحتمل أنه اقتصر عليه إذ لم يجد سواه ، ولذلك لما أخبره بحاجته إليه أمره  بأكله . 

 وفي الحديث المتفق عليه قريب من عشرين صاعا ، وليس ذلك مذهبا لأحد ، فيدل على أنه اقتصر على البعض الذي لم يجد سواه ، وحديث أوس أخي عبادة بن الصامت  مرسل يرويه عنه عطاء  ،  ولم يدركه على أنه حجة لنا ; لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أعطاه عرقا  ، وأعانته امرأته بآخر ، فصارا جميعا ثلاثين صاعا ، وسائر الأخبار يجمع  بينها وبين أخبارنا ، بحملها على الجواز ، وحمل أخبارنا على الإجزاء . وقد  عضد هذا أن  ابن عباس  راوي بعضها ، ومذهبه : أن المد من البر يجزئ   . وكذلك  أبو هريرة  ، وسائر ما ذكرنا من الأخبار مع الإجماع الذي نقله  سليمان بن يسار  ، والله أعلم . انتهى بطوله من " المغني "  لابن قدامة  ، وقد جمع فيه أقوال أهل العلم وأدلتهم ، وما نقل عن مالك  في هذا المبحث أصح منه عنه ما ذكرناه قبله في هذا المبحث . 

 وقال الشوكاني  في " نيل الأوطار " ، في رواية : والعرق ستون صاعا ، هذه الرواية تفرد بها معمر بن عبد الله بن حنظلة    . قال الذهبي    : لا يعرف ، ووثقه  ابن حبان  ، وفيها أيضا محمد بن إسحاق  ، وقد عنعن . والمشهور عرفا أن العرق يسع خمسة عشر صاعا ، كما روى ذلك الترمذي  بإسناد صحيح من حديث سلمة  نفسه ، ا هـ منه . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (441)
سُورَةُ الْأَحْزَابِ 
 صـ 229 إلى صـ 236*
*
 [ ص: 229 ] قال  مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : قد رأيت أقوال أهل العلم في قدر ما يعطى  المسكين من إطعام كفارة الظهار واختلافها ، وأدلتهم واختلافها . 

 وأحوط أقوالهم في ذلك قول أبي حنيفة  ومن وافقه ; لأنه أحوطها في الخروج من عهدة الكفارة ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
الفرع الخامس عشر : في كيفية الإطعام وجنس الطعام ومستحقه   . أما مستحقه فقد نص الله تعالى على أنه المسكين في قوله : فإطعام ستين مسكينا  ، والمقرر عند أهل العلم أن المسكين إن ذكر وحده شمل الفقير ، كعكسه . 

 وأما كيفيته : فظاهر النصوص أنه يملك كل مسكين قدر ما يجب له من الطعام ، وهو مذهب مالك  ،  والشافعي    . والرواية المشهورة عن أحمد  ، وعلى هذا القول لو غدى المساكين ، وعشاهم بالقدر الواجب في الكفارة ، لم يجزئه حتى يملكهم إياه . 

 وأظهر القولين عندي : أنه إن غدى كل مسكين وعشاه ، ولم يكن ذلك الغداء  والعشاء أقل من القدر الواجب له ، أنه يجزئه ; لأنه داخل في معنى قوله : فإطعام ستين مسكينا  ، وهذا مروي عن أبي حنيفة  ، والنخعي  ، وهو رواية عن أحمد  ، وقصة إطعام أنس  لما  كبر ، وعجز عن الصوم عن فدية الصيام مشهورة . وأما جنس الطعام الذي يدفعه  للمساكين ، فقد تقدم في الأحاديث ذكر البر والتمر والشعير ، ولا ينبغي أن  يختلف في هذه الثلاثة . 

 ومعلوم أن أهل العلم اختلفوا في طعام كفارة الظهار ، فقال بعضهم : المجزئ  في ذلك هو ما يجزئ في صدقة الفطر ، سواء كان هو قوت المكفر أو لا ؟ ولا  يجزئه غير ذلك ، ولو كان قوتا له . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : أظهر أقوال أهل العلم عندي : أن جميع  الحبوب التي هي قوت بلد المظاهر يجزئه الإخراج منها ، لأنها هي طعام بلده ،  فيصدق على من أطعم منها المساكين أنه أطعم ستين مسكينا ، فيدخل ذلك في  قوله تعالى : فإطعام ستين مسكينا  ، ويؤيد ذلك أن القرآن أشار إلى اعتبار أوسط قوت أهله في كفارة اليمين في قوله تعالى : فكفارته إطعام عشرة مساكين من أوسط ما تطعمون أهليكم    [ 5 \ 89 ] ، وهذا مذهب  الشافعي  ، واختيار أبي الخطاب  من الحنابلة .
 [ ص: 230 ] الفرع السادس عشر : اعلم أن أكثر أهل العلم على أن الإطعام لا يجب فيه التتابع    ; لأن الله تعالى أطلقه عن قيد التتابع ، ولأن أكثر أهل الأصول ، على أن  المطلق لا يحمل على المقيد إن اتحد سببهما ، واختلف حكمهما ; كما في هذه  المسألة . ولا سيما على القول الأصح في حمل المطلق على المقيد أنه من قبيل  القياس ، لامتناع قياس فرع على أصل مع اختلافهما في الحكم ، كما هو معروف  في محله .
الفرع السابع عشر : اعلم أن أهل العلم اختلفوا فيما إذا جامع المظاهر زوجته التي ظاهر منها في أثناء الإطعام ،  هل يلزمه إعادة ما مضى من الإطعام ، لبطلانه بالجماع قبل إتمام الإطعام ،  أو لا يلزمه ذلك ؟ فقال بعض أهل العلم : لا يلزمه ذلك ; لأن جماعه في أثناء  ما لا يشترط فيه التتابع ، فلم يوجب الاستئناف ، وهذا مذهب أبي حنيفة   والشافعي  وأحمد    . 

 وأما مذهب مالك    : فهو  أنه يستأنف الإطعام لأنه جامع في أثناء كفارة الظهار ، فوجب الاستئناف  كالصيام ، والأول أظهر ; لأن الواقع من الإطعام قبل جماعه يحتاج بطلانه  وإلغاؤه إلى دليل يجب الرجوع إليه وليس موجودا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
الفرع الثامن عشر : إذا قالت المرأة لزوجها : أنت علي كظهر أبي ،  وقالت : إن تزوجت فلانا فهو علي كظهر أبي ، فهل يكون ذلك ظهارا منها ، أو  لا ؟ فقال أكثر أهل العلم : لا يكون ظهارا ، وهو قول الأئمة الأربعة  وأصحابهم ، وإسحاق  ،  وأبي ثور  وغيرهم . وقال بعض أهل العلم : تكون مظاهرة ، وبه قال  الزهري  ،  والأوزاعي    . وروي عن الحسن  والنخعي  ، إلا أن النخعي  قال : إذا قالت ذلك بعدما تزوج ، فليس بشيء ، اهـ . 
والتحقيق أن المرأة لا تكون مظاهرة ; لأن الله جل وعلا لم يجعل لها شيئا من الأسباب المؤدية لتحريم زوجها عليها ، كما لا يخفى .
تنبيه . 

 اعلم أن الجمهور القائلين : إن المرأة لا تكون مظاهرة ، اختلفوا فيما يلزمها إذا قالت ذلك ، إلى ثلاثة مذاهب : الأول : أن عليها كفارة ظهار ، وإن كانت غير مظاهرة . 

 والثاني : أن عليها كفارة يمين . 

 والثالث : لا شيء عليها . 

 [ ص: 231 ] واحتج من قال بأن عليها كفارة ظهار ، وهو رواية عن أحمد    : بأنها قالت منكرا من القول وزورا ، فلزمها أن تكفر عنه كالرجل ، وبما روى الأثرم  بإسناده عن إبراهيم  ، عن  عائشة بنت طلحة  ، قالت : إن تزوجت  مصعب بن الزبير  فهو علي كظهر أبي ، فسألت أهل المدينة   ، فرأوا أن عليها الكفارة . وبما روى  علي بن مسهر  عن الشيباني  ، قال : كنت جالسا في المسجد ، أنا  وعبد الله بن معقل المزني  ، فجاء رجل حتى جلس إلينا ، فسألته : من أنت ؟ فقال : أنا مولى  عائشة بنت طلحة  التي أعتقتني عن ظهارها ، خطبها  مصعب بن الزبير  ،  فقالت : هو علي كظهر أبي إن تزوجته ، ثم رغبت فيه ، فاستفتت أصحاب رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهم يومئذ كثير فأمروها أن تعتق رقبة ،  وتتزوجه ، فأعتقتني ، وتزوجته   . وروى سعيد  هذين الأثرين مختصرين ، اهـ من " المغني " . وانظر إسناد الأثرين المذكورين . 

 وأما الذين قالوا : تلزمها كفارة يمين ، وهو قول عطاء  ، فقد احتجوا بأنها حرمت على نفسها زوجها وهو حلال لها ، فلزمتها كفارة اليمين اللازمة في تحريم الحلال ، المذكورة في قوله تعالى : قد فرض الله لكم تحلة أيمانكم    [ 66 \ 2 ] ، بعد قوله : لم تحرم ما أحل الله لك    [ 66 \ 1 ] . وأما الذين قالوا : لا شيء عليها ، ومنهم  الشافعي  ، ومالك  ، وإسحاق  ،  وأبو ثور  وغيرهم ، فقد احتجوا بأنها قالت : منكرا من القول وزورا  ، فلم يوجب عليها كفارة ، كالسب والقذف ونحوهما من الأقوال المحرمة الكاذبة . 

 وأظهر أقوالهم عندنا : أن من يرى في تحريم الحلال كفارة يمين يلزمها على  قوله كفارة يمين ، ومن يرى أنه لا شيء فيه ، فلا شيء عليها على قوله ، وقد  قدمنا أقوال أهل العلم في تحريم الحلال في الحج ، وفي هذا المبحث ، ا هـ . 

 واعلم أن الذين قالوا : تجب عليها كفارة الظهار ، قالوا : لا تجب عليها  حتى يجامعها وهي مطاوعة له ، فإن طلقها أو مات أحدهما قبل الوطء ، أو  أكرهها على الوطء فلا كفارة عليها ; لأنها يمين ، فلا تجب كفارتها قبل  الحنث ، كسائر الأيمان ، وعليها تمكين زوجها من وطئها قبل التكفير ; لأنه  حق له عليها ، فلا يسقط بيمينها ، ولأنه ليس بظهار ، انتهى من " المغني " ،  وهو ظاهر . ولنكتف بما ذكرنا من الأحكام المتعلقة بهذه الآية الكريمة ،  ومن أراد استقصاء ذلك فهو في كتب فروع المذاهب .
[ ص: 232 ] قوله تعالى : وأزواجه أمهاتهم    . 

 قال ابن كثير    : أي في  الحرمة والاحترام والتوقير والإكرام والإعظام ، ولكن لا يجوز الخلوة بهن ،  ولا ينتشر التحريم إلى بناتهن وأخواتهن بالإجماع ، ا هـ . محل الغرض منه .  وما ذكر من أن المراد بكون أزواجه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمهات المؤمنين  هو حرمتهن عليهم ، كحرمة الأم ، واحترامهم لهن كاحترام الأم . . . إلخ واضح  لا إشكال فيه . ويدل له قوله تعالى : وإذا سألتموهن متاعا فاسألوهن من وراء حجاب    [ 33 \ 53 ] ; لأن الإنسان لا يسأل أمه الحقيقية من وراء حجاب . وقوله تعالى : إن أمهاتهم إلا اللائي ولدنهم    [ 58 \ 2 ] ، ومعلوم أنهن رضي الله عنهن ، لم يلدن جميع المؤمنين الذين هن أمهاتهم ، ويفهم من قوله تعالى : وأزواجه أمهاتهم  ، أنه هو - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أب لهم . وقد روي عن  أبي بن كعب  ،  وابن عباس  ،  أنهما قرأا : ( وأزواجه أمهاتهم وهو أب لهم ) ، وهذه الأبوة أبوة دينية ،  وهو - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أرأف بأمته من الوالد الشفيق بأولاده ، وقد قال  جل وعلا في رأفته ورحمته بهم : عزيز عليه ما عنتم حريص عليكم بالمؤمنين رءوف رحيم    [ 9 \ 128 ] [ 33 \ 40 ] ، وليست الأبوة أبوة نسب ; كما بينه تعالى بقوله : ما كان محمد أبا أحد من رجالكم  ، ويدل لذلك أيضا حديث  أبي هريرة  عند أبي داود   والنسائي   وابن ماجه    : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " إنما أنا لكم بمنزلة الوالد أعلمكم ، فإذا أتى أحدكم الغائط فلا يستقبل القبلة ولا يستدبرها ولا يستطب بيمينه   " ، وكان يأمر بثلاثة أحجار وينهى عن الروث والرمة ، فقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذا الحديث : " إنما أنا لكم بمنزلة الوالد   " ، يبين معنى أبوته المذكورة ، كما لا يخفى .
مسألة . 

 اعلم أن أهل العلم اختلفوا هل يقال لبنات أزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أخوات المؤمنين ، أو لا ؟ وهل يقال لإخوانهن كمعاوية  ، وعبد الله بن أبي أمية  أخوال المؤمنين ، أو لا ؟ وهل يقال لهن : أمهات المؤمنات ؟ قال ابن كثير  رحمه  الله في تفسير هذه الآية : ولا ينتشر التحريم إلى بناتهن ، وأخواتهن  بالإجماع ، وإن سمى بعض العلماء بناتهن أخوات المسلمين ، كما هو منصوص  الشافعي  رضي الله عنه في المختصر ، وهو من باب إطلاق العبارة لا إثبات الحكم ، وهل يقال لمعاوية  وأمثاله خال المؤمنين ؟ فيه قولان للعلماء رضي الله عنهم . ونص  الشافعي    - رضي الله عنه - على أنه لا يقال ذلك . وهل يقال لهن : أمهات المؤمنات ؟ 

 [ ص: 233 ] فيدخل النساء في الجمع المذكر السالم تغليبا ، فيه قولان : صح عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها أنها قالت : لا يقال ذلك ، وهذا أصح الوجهين في مذهب  الشافعي    - رضي الله عنه - انتهى محل الغرض من كلام ابن كثير    . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : الأظهر عندي في ذلك أنه لا يطلق منه إلا  ما ورد النص بإطلاقه ; لأن الإطلاق المراد به غير الظاهر المتبادر يحتاج  إلى دليل صارف إليه ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : وأولو الأرحام بعضهم أولى ببعض    . 

 قد قدمنا إيضاحه وكلام أهل العلم فيما يتعلق به من الأحكام في آخر " الأنفال " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وأولو الأرحام بعضهم أولى ببعض في كتاب الله  الآية [ 8 \ 75 ] .
قوله تعالى : وإذ أخذنا من النبيين ميثاقهم ومنك ومن نوح وإبراهيم وموسى وعيسى ابن مريم وأخذنا منهم ميثاقا غليظا    . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه أخذ من النبيين ميثاقهم ، ثم خص منهم بذلك خمسة : هم أولو العزم من الرسل ، وهم محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ونوح  ، وإبراهيم ، وموسى  ، وعيسى     . ولم يبين هنا الميثاق الذي أخذه عليهم ، ولكنه جل وعلا بين ذلك في غير  هذا الموضع ; فبين الميثاق المأخوذ على جميع النبيين بقوله تعالى في سورة "  آل عمران " : وإذ  أخذ الله ميثاق النبيين لما آتيتكم من كتاب وحكمة ثم جاءكم رسول مصدق لما  معكم لتؤمنن به ولتنصرنه قال أأقررتم وأخذتم على ذلكم إصري قالوا أقررنا  قال فاشهدوا وأنا معكم من الشاهدين  فمن تولى بعد ذلك فأولئك هم الفاسقون    [ 3 \ 81 \ 82 ] . وقد قدمنا الكلام على هذه الآية في سورة " مريم " ، في الكلام على قصة الخضر  ، وقد بين جل وعلا الميثاق الذي أخذه على خصوص الخمسة الذين هم أولو العزم من الرسل في سورة " الشورى " ، في قوله تعالى : شرع لكم من الدين ما وصى به نوحا والذي أوحينا إليك وما وصينا به إبراهيم وموسى وعيسى أن أقيموا الدين ولا تتفرقوا فيه    [ 42 \ 13 ] . 
وبما ذكرنا تعلم أن آية " آل عمران " ، وآية " الشورى " ، فيهما بيان لآية " الأحزاب " هذه . 
[ ص: 234 ] وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : ومنك ومن نوح  من عطف الخاص على العام ، وقد تكلمنا عليه مرارا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : يا أيها الذين آمنوا اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم إذ جاءتكم جنود فأرسلنا عليهم ريحا وجنودا لم تروها    . 

 أمر الله جل وعلا المؤمنين في هذه الآية الكريمة أن يذكروا نعمته عليهم  حين جاءتهم جنود وهم جيش الأحزاب ، فأرسل جل وعلا عليهم ريحا وجنودا لم  يرها المسلمون ، وهذه الجنود التي لم يروها التي امتن عليهم بها هنا في  سورة " الأحزاب " ، بين أنه من عليهم بها أيضا في غزوة حنين ، وذلك في قوله  تعالى : ويوم حنين إذ أعجبتكم كثرتكم فلم تغن عنكم شيئا وضاقت عليكم الأرض بما رحبت ثم وليتم مدبرين  ثم أنزل الله سكينته على رسوله وعلى المؤمنين وأنزل جنودا لم تروها  الآية [ 9 \ 25 - 26 ] ، وهذه الجنود هي الملائكة ، وقد بين جل وعلا ذلك في " الأنفال " ، في الكلام على غزوة بدر  ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : إذ يوحي ربك إلى الملائكة أني معكم فثبتوا الذين آمنوا سألقي في قلوب الذين كفروا الرعب فاضربوا فوق الأعناق واضربوا منهم كل بنان   الآية [ 8 \ 12 ] ، وهذه الجنود التي لم يروها التي هي الملائكة ، قد بين  الله جل وعلا في " براءة " ، أنه أيد بها نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو  في الغار ، وذلك في قوله : إلا  تنصروه فقد نصره الله إذ أخرجه الذين كفروا ثاني اثنين إذ هما في الغار إذ  يقول لصاحبه لا تحزن إن الله معنا فأنزل الله سكينته عليه وأيده بجنود لم  تروها  الآية [ 9 \ 40 ] .
قوله تعالى : ولما رأى المؤمنون الأحزاب قالوا هذا ما وعدنا الله ورسوله وصدق الله ورسوله وما زادهم إلا إيمانا وتسليما    . 

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أن المؤمنين لما رأوا الأحزاب يعني جنود الكفار الذين جاءوهم من فوقهم ومن أسفل منهم ، في غزوة الخندق  ، قالوا : هذا ما وعدنا الله ورسوله وصدق الله ورسوله  ، ولم يبين هنا الآية التي وعدهم إياه فيها ، ولكنه بين ذلك في سورة " البقرة " ، في قوله تعالى : أم  حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يأتكم مثل الذين خلوا من قبلكم مستهم البأساء  والضراء وزلزلوا حتى يقول الرسول والذين آمنوا معه متى نصر الله ألا إن نصر  الله قريب    [ 2 \ 214 ] ، وممن قال إن آية " البقرة " المذكورة مبينة لآية   [ ص: 235 ]   " الأحزاب " هذه ،  ابن عباس  ، وقتادة  وغير واحد ، وهو ظاهر . 
وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : وما زادهم إلا إيمانا   ، صريح في أن الإيمان يزيد ، وقد صرح الله بذلك في آيات من كتابه ، فلا  وجه للاختلاف فيه مع تصريح الله جل وعلا به في كتابه ، في آيات متعددة ;  كقوله تعالى : ليزدادوا إيمانا مع إيمانهم    [ 48 \ 4 ] ، وقوله تعالى : فأما الذين آمنوا فزادتهم إيمانا    [ 8 \ 2 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
قوله تعالى : ورد الله الذين كفروا بغيظهم لم ينالوا خيرا وكفى الله المؤمنين القتال     . ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه رد الذين كفروا بغيظهم لم  ينالوا خيرا ، وأنه كفى المؤمنين القتال ، وهم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  وأصحابه . ولم يبين هنا السبب الذي رد به الذين كفروا وكفى به المؤمنين  القتال ، ولكنه جل وعلا بين ذلك بقوله : فأرسلنا عليهم ريحا وجنودا لم تروها    [ 33 \ 9 ] ، أي : وبسبب تلك الريح وتلك الجنود ردهم بغيظهم وكفاكم القتال ، كما هو ظاهر .
قوله تعالى : يا نساء النبي من يأت منكن بفاحشة مبينة يضاعف لها العذاب ضعفين  الآية [ 33 \ 30 ] . 
قد قدمنا الآية الموضحة له في آخر سورة " النمل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ومن جاء بالسيئة فكبت وجوههم في النار هل تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون    [ 27 \ 90 ] ، وفي سورة " بني إسرائيل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : إذا لأذقناك ضعف الحياة وضعف الممات  الآية [ 17 \ 75 ] .
قوله تعالى : ومن يقنت منكن لله ورسوله وتعمل صالحا نؤتها أجرها مرتين    . 

 ذكر الله جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أن من قنت من نساء نبيه - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - لله ولرسوله ، وعمل عملا صالحا أن الله جل وعلا يؤتها أجرها  مرتين . والقنوت : الطاعة . وما وعد الله به جل وعلا من أطاع منهن بإيتائها  أجرها مرتين في هذه الآية الكريمة ، جاء الوعد بنظيره لغيرهن في غير هذا  الموضع ، فمن ذلك وعده لمن آمن من أهل الكتاب بنبيه ، ثم آمن بمحمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بإيتائه أجره مرتين ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : ولقد وصلنا لهم القول لعلهم يتذكرون  الذين آتيناهم الكتاب من قبله هم به يؤمنون  وإذا يتلى عليهم قالوا آمنا به إنه الحق من ربنا إنا كنا من قبله مسلمين  أولئك يؤتون أجرهم مرتين  الآية [ 28 \ 51 - 54 ] . 

 [ ص: 236 ] ومن ذلك وعده لجميع المطيعين من أمته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بإيتائهم كفلين من رحمته تعالى ، وذلك في قوله جل وعلا : ياأيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وآمنوا برسوله يؤتكم كفلين من رحمته ويجعل لكم نورا تمشون به ويغفر لكم  الآية [ 57 \ 28 ] . 

 واعلم : أن ظاهر هذه الآية الكريمة من سورة " الحديد " ، الذي لا ينبغي العدول عنه ، أن الخطاب بقوله تعالى : ياأيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وآمنوا برسوله   الآية [ 57 \ 28 ] ، عام لجميع هذه الأمة كما ترى . وليس في خصوص مؤمني  أهل الكتاب ، كما في آية " القصص " المذكورة آنفا ، وكونه عاما هو التحقيق  إن شاء الله ; لظاهر القرآن المتبادر الذي لم يصرف عنه صارف ، فما رواه  النسائي  عن  ابن عباس  رضي  الله عنهما من حمله آية " الحديد " هذه على خصوص أهل الكتاب ، كما في آية "  القصص " خلاف ظاهر القرآن ، فلا يصح الحمل عليه إلا بدليل يجب الرجوع إليه  ، وإن وافق  ابن عباس  في ذلك الضحاك  ، وعتبة بن أبي حكيم  وغيرهما ، واختاره  ابن جرير الطبري    . 

 والصواب في ذلك إن شاء الله هو ما ذكرنا ، لأن المعروف عند أهل العلم : أن  ظاهر القرآن المتبادر منه ، لا يجوز العدول عنه ، إلا لدليل يجب الرجوع  إليه . 
وقال ابن كثير    : وقال  سعيد بن جبير    : لما افتخر أهل الكتاب بأنهم يؤتون أجرهم مرتين ، أنزل الله تعالى على نبيه هذه الآية في حق هذه الأمة : ياأيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وآمنوا برسوله يؤتكم كفلين  ، أي : ضعفين من رحمته  ، وزادهم ويجعل لكم نورا تمشون به ويغفر لكم    [ 57 \ 28 ] ، ففضلهم بالنور والمغفرة ، اهـ . نقله عنه  ابن جرير  ، وابن كثير  ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا    . 

 قد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك أن من أنواع البيان التي تضمنها أن  يقول بعض العلماء في الآية قولا ، ويكون في نفس الآية قرينة تدل على عدم  صحة ذلك القول ، وذكرنا لذلك أمثلة متعددة في الترجمة ، وفي مواضع كثيرة من  هذا الكتاب المبارك . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (442)
سُورَةُ الْأَحْزَابِ 
 صـ 237 إلى صـ 244*
*


**
 ومما ذكرنا من أمثلة ذلك في الترجمة قولنا فيها : ومن أمثلته قول بعض أهل العلم :   [ ص: 237 ] إن أزواجه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا يدخلن في أهل بيته في قوله تعالى : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا  ، فإن قرينة السياق صريحة في دخولهن ; لأن الله تعالى قال : قل لأزواجك إن كنتن تردن    [ 33 \ 28 ] ، ثم قال في نفس خطابه لهن : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت  ، ثم قال بعده : واذكرن ما يتلى في بيوتكن  الآية [ 33 \ 34 ] . 
**تنبيه . 

 اعلم أنه يكثر في القرآن العظيم ، وفي اللغة إتيان اللام المكسورة منصوبا بعدها المضارع بعد فعل الإرادة ; كقوله هنا : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس  الآية ، وقوله : يريد الله ليبين لكم    [ 4 \ 26 ] ، وقوله : يريدون ليطفئوا نور الله  الآية [ 61 \ 8 ] ، وقوله تعالى : ما يريد الله ليجعل عليكم من حرج ولكن يريد ليطهركم  ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . وكقول الشاعر : 


**أريد لأنسى ذكرها فكأنما تمثل لي ليلى بكل سبيل* *وللعلماء في اللام المذكورة أقوال ، منها : أنها مصدرية بمعنى أن ، وهو  قول غريب . ومنها : أنها لام كي ، ومفعول الإرادة محذوف ، والتقدير : إنما  يريد الله أن يأمركم وينهاكم ، لأجل أن يذهب عنكم الرجس ، والرجس كل مستقذر  تعافه النفوس ، ومن أقذر المستقذرات معصية الله تعالى   .
قوله تعالى : وتخفي في نفسك ما الله مبديه    . 

 قد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك أن من أنواع البيان التي تضمنها  بيان الإجمال الواقع بسبب الإبهام في صلة موصول ، وذكرنا أن من أمثلة ذلك  قوله تعالى : وتخفي في نفسك ما الله مبديه    [ 33 \ 37 ] ، لأن جملة : الله مبديه   صلة الموصول الذي هو ما . وقد قلنا في الترجمة المذكورة : فإنه هنا أبهم  هذا الذي أخفاه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في نفسه وأبداه الله ، ولكنه أشار  إلى أن المراد به زواجه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  زينب بنت جحش    - رضي الله عنها - حيث أوحى إليه ذلك ، وهي في ذلك الوقت تحت  زيد بن حارثة    ; لأن زواجه إياها هو الذي أبداه الله بقوله : فلما قضى زيد منها وطرا زوجناكها    [ 33 \ 37 ] ، وهذا هو التحقيق في معنى الآية الذي دل عليه القرآن ، وهو اللائق بجنابه - صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 وبه تعلم أن ما يقوله كثير من المفسرين من أن ما أخفاه في نفسه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأبداه الله وقوع   [ ص: 240 ] زينب  في قلبه ومحبته لها ، وهي تحت زيد  ، وأنها سمعته قال : " سبحان مقلب القلوب    " إلى آخر القصة ، كله لا صحة له ، والدليل عليه أن الله لم يبد من ذلك  شيئا ، مع أنه صرح بأنه مبدي ما أخفاه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ،  انتهى محل الغرض من كلامنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك . 

 وقال القرطبي    - رحمه الله - في تفسير هذه الآية : واختلف الناس في تأويل هذه الآية ، فذهب قتادة  وابن زيد  وجماعة من المفسرين منهم  الطبري  وغيره إلى أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقع منه استحسان  لزينب بنت جحش  وهي في عصمة زيد  ، وكان حريصا على أن يطلقها زيد  فيتزوجها هو ، إلى أن قال : وهذا الذي كان يخفي في نفسه ، ولكنه لزم ما يجب من الأمر بالمعروف ، يعني قوله : أمسك عليك زوجك    [ 33 \ 37 ] ، ا هـ . ولا شك أن هذا القول غير صحيح ، وأنه غير لائق به - صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 ونقل القرطبي  نحوه عن مقاتل  ،  وابن عباس  أيضا ، وذكر القرطبي  عن علي بن الحسين  أن الله أوحى إلى نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن زيدا  سيطلق زينب  ، وأن الله يزوجها رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وبعد أن علم هذا بالوحي . قال لزيد    : " أمسك عليك زوجك    " . وأن الذي أخفاه في نفسه ، هو أن الله سيزوجه زينب  رضي الله عنها ، ثم قال القرطبي  بعد  أن ذكر هذا القول : قال علماؤنا رحمة الله عليهم : وهذا القول أحسن ما قيل  في تأويل هذه الآية . وهو الذي عليه أهل التحقيق من المفسرين ، والعلماء  الراسخين ،  كالزهري  ، والقاضي بكر بن العلاء القشيري  ،  والقاضي أبي بكر بن العربي  وغيرهم ، إلى أن قال : فأما ما روي أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هوى زينب  امرأة زيد  ، وربما أطلق بعض المجان لفظ عشق ، فهذا إنما يصدر عن جاهل بعصمة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن مثل هذا أو مستخف بحرمته . 

 قال  الترمذي الحكيم  في نوادر الأصول وأسند إلى علي بن الحسين  قوله : فعلي بن الحسين  جاء  بهذا من خزانة العلم جوهرا من الجواهر ودرا من الدرر أنه إنما عتب الله  عليه في أنه قد أعلمه أن ستكون هذه من أزواجه ، فكيف قال بعد ذلك لزيد    : " أمسك عليك زوجك    " ، وأخذتك خشية الناس أن يقولوا : تزوج امرأة ابنه ، والله أحق أن تخشاه ، انتهى محل الغرض منه . 

 وقال ابن كثير  رحمه الله في تفسير هذه الآية : ذكر  ابن أبي حاتم   وابن جرير  هاهنا آثارا عن بعض السلف رضي الله عنهم ، أحببنا أن نضرب عنها صفحا لعدم صحتها ، فلا نوردها   [ ص: 241 ] إلى آخر كلامه ، وفيه كلام علي بن الحسين  الذي ذكرنا آنفا . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : التحقيق إن شاء الله في هذه المسألة ،  هو ما ذكرنا أن القرآن دل عليه ، وهو أن الله أعلم نبيه - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - بأن زيدا  يطلق زينب  ، وأنه يزوجها إياه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وهي في ذلك الوقت تحت زيد  ، فلما شكاها زيد  إليه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال له : " أمسك عليك زوجك واتق الله    " ، فعاتبه الله على قوله : " أمسك عليك زوجك     " بعد علمه أنها ستصير زوجته هو - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وخشي مقالة  الناس أن يقولوا : لو أظهر ما علم من تزويجه إياها أنه يريد تزويج زوجة  ابنه في الوقت الذي هي فيه في عصمة زيد    . 

 والدليل على هذا أمران : 

 الأول : هو ما قدمنا من أن الله جل وعلا قال : وتخفي في نفسك ما الله مبديه  ، وهذا الذي أبداه الله جل وعلا هو زواجه إياها في قوله : فلما قضى زيد منها وطرا زوجناكها  ، ولم يبد جل وعلا شيئا مما زعموه أنه أحبها ، ولو كان ذلك هو المراد لأبداه الله تعالى كما ترى . 

 الأمر الثاني : أن الله جل وعلا صرح بأنه هو الذي زوجه إياها ، وأن الحكمة  الإلاهية في ذلك التزويج هي قطع تحريم أزواج الأدعياء في قوله تعالى : فلما قضى زيد منها وطرا زوجناكها لكي لا يكون على المؤمنين حرج في أزواج أدعيائهم  الآية ، فقوله تعالى : لكي لا يكون على المؤمنين حرج   ، تعليل صريح لتزويجه إياها لما ذكرنا ، وكون الله هو الذي زوجه إياها  لهذه الحكمة العظيمة صريح في أن سبب زواجه إياها ليس هو محبته لها التي  كانت سببا في طلاق زيد لها كما زعموا ، ويوضحه قوله تعالى : فلما قضى زيد منها وطرا  الآية ; لأنه يدل على أن زيدا  قضى وطره منها ، ولم تبق له بها حاجة ، فطلقها باختياره ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .
قوله تعالى : يا أيها الذين آمنوا اذكروا الله ذكرا كثيرا    . 

 ما تضمنته هذه الآية الكريمة من الأمر بالإكثار من الذكر ، جاء معناه في آيات أخر ; كقوله تعالى : فاذكروا الله قياما وقعودا وعلى جنوبكم    [ 4 \ 103 ] ، وقوله تعالى : الذين يذكرون الله قياما وقعودا وعلى جنوبهم    [ 3 \ 191 ] ، وقوله تعالى : والذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات  الآية [ 33 \ 35 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .
 [ ص: 242 ] قوله تعالى : وبشر المؤمنين بأن لهم من الله فضلا كبيرا    . لم يبين هنا المراد بالفضل الكبير في هذه الآية الكريمة ، ولكنه بينه في سورة " الشورى " في قوله تعالى : والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات في روضات الجنات لهم ما يشاءون عند ربهم ذلك هو الفضل الكبير    [ 42 \ 22 ] .
قوله تعالى : وإذا سألتموهن متاعا فاسألوهن من وراء حجاب ذلكم أطهر لقلوبكم وقلوبهن    . 

 قد قدمنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك أن من أنواع البيان التي تضمنها أن  يقول بعض العلماء في الآية قولا ، وتكون في نفس الآية قرينة تدل على عدم  صحة ذلك القول ، وذكرنا له أمثلة في الترجمة ، وأمثلة كثيرة في الكتاب لم  تذكر في الترجمة ، ومن أمثلته التي ذكرنا في الترجمة هذه الآية الكريمة ،  فقد قلنا في ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك ، ومن أمثلته قول كثير من الناس إن  آية " الحجاب " أعني قوله تعالى : وإذا سألتموهن متاعا فاسألوهن من وراء حجاب   خاصة بأزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فإن تعليله تعالى لهذا الحكم  الذي هو إيجاب الحجاب بكونه أطهر لقلوب الرجال والنساء من الريبة ، في قوله  تعالى : ذلكم أطهر لقلوبكم وقلوبهن   قرينة واضحة على إرادة تعميم الحكم ، إذ لم يقل أحد من جميع المسلمين إن  غير أزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا حاجة إلى أطهرية قلوبهن وقلوب  الرجال من الريبة منهن ، وقد تقرر في الأصول أن العلة قد تعمم معلولها ،  وإليه أشار في " مراقي السعود " بقوله : 


**وقد تخصص وقد تعمم لأصلها لكنها لا تخرم* *

 انتهى محل الغرض من كلامنا في الترجمة المذكورة . 

 وبما ذكرنا تعلم أن في هذه الآية الكريمة الدليل الواضح على أن وجوب  الحجاب حكم عام في جميع النساء ، لا خاص بأزواجه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ،  وإن كان أصل اللفظ خاصا بهن ; لأن عموم علته دليل على عموم الحكم فيه ،  ومسلك العلة الذي دل على أن قوله تعالى : ذلكم أطهر لقلوبكم وقلوبهن  ، هو علة قوله تعالى : فاسألوهن من وراء حجاب   ، هو المسلك المعروف في الأصول بمسلك الإيماء والتنبيه ، وضابط هذا المسلك  المنطبق على جزئياته ، هو أن يقترن وصف بحكم شرعي على وجه لو لم يكن فيه  ذلك الوصف علة   [ ص: 243 ] لذلك  الحكم لكان الكلام معيبا عند العارفين ، وعرف صاحب " مراقي السعود " دلالة  الإيماء والتنبيه في مبحث دلالة الاقتضاء والإشارة والإيماء والتنبيه بقوله  : 


**دلالة الإيــماء والتنـــبيه     في الفن تقصد لدى ذويه 
أن يقرن الوصف بحكم إن يكن     لغير علة يعبه من فطن 
**

 وعرف أيضا الإيماء والتنبيه في مسالك العلة بقوله : والثالث الإيما اقتران الوصف بالحكم ملفوظين دون خلف 
**وذلك الوصف أو النــظير     قرانه لغــــيرها يضير 
**

 فقوله تعالى : ذلكم أطهر لقلوبكم وقلوبهن  ، لو لم يكن علة لقوله تعالى : فاسألوهن من وراء حجاب  ، لكان الكلام معيبا غير منتظم عند الفطن العارف . 

 وإذا علمت أن قوله تعالى : ذلكم أطهر لقلوبكم وقلوبهن  ، هو علة قوله : فاسألوهن من وراء حجاب  ، وعلمت أن حكم العلة عام . 

 فاعلم أن العلة قد تعمم معلولها ، وقد تخصصه كما ذكرنا في بيت " مراقي  السعود " ، وبه تعلم أن حكم آية الحجاب عام لعموم علته ، وإذا كان حكم هذه  الآية عاما بدلالة القرينة القرآنية . 

 فاعلم أن الحجاب واجب بدلالة القرآن على جميع النساء . 

 واعلم أنا في هذا المبحث نريد أن نذكر الأدلة القرآنية على وجوب الحجاب  على العموم ، ثم الأدلة من السنة ، ثم نناقش أدلة الطرفين ، ونذكر الجواب  عن أدلة من قالوا بعدم وجوب الحجاب ، على غير أزواجه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  ، وقد ذكرنا آنفا أن قوله : ذلكم أطهر لقلوبكم  ، قرينة على عموم حكم آية الحجاب . 

 ومن الأدلة القرآنية على احتجاب المرأة وسترها جميع بدنها حتى وجهها قوله تعالى : ياأيها النبي قل لأزواجك وبناتك ونساء المؤمنين يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن    [ 33 \ 59 ] ، فقد قال غير واحد من أهل العلم : إن معنى : يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن    : أنهن يسترن بها جميع وجوههن ، ولا يظهر منهن شيء إلا عين واحدة تبصر بها ، وممن قال به :  ابن مسعود  ،  وابن عباس  ،  وعبيدة السلماني  وغيرهم . 

 [ ص: 244 ] فإن قيل : لفظ الآية الكريمة وهو قوله تعالى : يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن   ، لا يستلزم معناه ستر الوجه لغة ، ولم يرد نص من كتاب ، ولا سنة ، ولا  إجماع على استلزامه ذلك ، وقول بعض المفسرين : إنه يستلزمه ، معارض بقول  بعضهم : إنه لا يستلزمه ، وبهذا يسقط الاستدلال بالآية على وجوب ستر الوجه .  

 فالجواب : أن في الآية الكريمة قرينة واضحة على أن قوله تعالى فيها : يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن  يدخل في معناه ستر وجوههن بإدناء جلابيبهن عليها ، والقرينة المذكورة هي قوله تعالى : قل لأزواجك   ، ووجوب احتجاب أزواجه وسترهن وجوههن ، لا نزاع فيه بين المسلمين . فذكر  الأزواج مع البنات ونساء المؤمنين يدل على وجوب ستر الوجوه بإدناء الجلابيب  ، كما ترى . 

 ومن الأدلة على ذلك أيضا : هو ما قدمنا في سورة " النور " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها    [ 40 \ 31 ] ، من أن استقراء القرآن يدل على أن معنى : إلا ما ظهر منها  الملاءة فوق الثياب ، وأنه لا يصح تفسير : إلا ما ظهر منها  بالوجه والكفين ، كما تقدم إيضاحه . 

 واعلم أن قول من قال : إنه قد قامت قرينة قرآنية على أن قوله تعالى : يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن  ، لا يدخل فيه ستر الوجه ، وأن القرينة المذكورة هي قوله تعالى : ذلك أدنى أن يعرفن  ، قال : وقد دل قوله : أن يعرفن   على أنهن سافرات كاشفات عن وجوههن ; لأن التي تستر وجهها لا تعرف ، باطل ،  وبطلانه واضح ، وسياق الآية يمنعه منعا باتا ; لأن قوله : يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن  صريح في منع ذلك . 

 وإيضاحه أن الإشارة في قوله : ذلك أدنى أن يعرفن   راجعة إلى إدنائهن عليهن من جلابيبهن ، وإدناؤهن عليهن من جلابيبهن ، لا  يمكن بحال أن يكون أدنى أن يعرفن بسفورهن وكشفهن عن وجوههن كما ترى ،  فإدناء الجلابيب مناف لكون المعرفة معرفة شخصية بالكشف عن الوجوه ، كما لا  يخفى . 

 وقوله في الآية الكريمة : لأزواجك دليل أيضا على أن المعرفة المذكورة في  الآية ليست بكشف الوجوه ; لأن احتجابهن لا خلاف فيه بين المسلمين .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (443)
سُورَةُ الْأَحْزَابِ 
 صـ 245 إلى صـ 252*
*

*
*
 والحاصل : أن القول المذكور تدل على بطلانه أدلة متعددة :   [ ص: 245 ] الأول : سياق الآية ، كما أوضحناه آنفا . 

 الثاني : قوله : لأزواجك ، كما أوضحناه أيضا . 

 الثالث : أن عامة المفسرين من الصحابة فمن بعدهم فسروا الآية مع بيانهم سبب نزولها ، بأن نساء أهل المدينة   كن يخرجن بالليل لقضاء حاجتهن خارج البيوت ، وكان بالمدينة  بعض  الفساق يتعرضون للإماء ، ولا يتعرضون للحرائر ، وكان بعض نساء المؤمنين  يخرجن في زي ليس متميزا عن زي الإماء ، فيتعرض لهن أولئك الفساق بالأذى ظنا  منهم أنهن إماء ، فأمر الله نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يأمر أزواجه  وبناته ونساء المؤمنين أن يتميزن في زيهن عن زي الإماء ، وذلك بأن يدنين  عليهن من جلابيبهن ، فإذا فعلن ذلك ورآهن الفساق ، علموا أنهن حرائر ،  ومعرفتهم بأنهن حرائر لا إماء هو معنى قوله : ذلك أدنى أن يعرفن  ، فهي معرفة بالصفة لا بالشخص . وهذا التفسير منسجم مع ظاهر القرآن ، كما ترى . 

 فقوله : يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن   ، لأن إدنائهن عليهن من جلابيبهن يشعر بأنهن حرائر ، فهو أدنى وأقرب لأن  يعرفن ، أي : يعلم أنهن حرائر ، فلا يؤذين من قبل الفساق الذين يتعرضون  للإماء ، وهذا هو الذي فسر به أهل العلم بالتفسير هذه الآية ، وهو واضح ،  وليس المراد منه أن تعرض الفساق للإماء جائز ، هو حرام ولا شك أن المتعرضين  لهن من الذين في قلوبهم مرض ، وأنهم يدخلون في عموم قوله : والذين في قلوبهم مرض    [ 33 \ 60 ] ، في قوله تعالى : والذين في قلوبهم مرض  ، إلى قوله : وقتلوا تقتيلا    [ 33 \ 60 - 61 ] . 

 ومما يدل على أن المتعرض لما لا يحل من النساء من الذين في قلوبهم مرض قوله تعالى : فلا تخضعن بالقول فيطمع الذي في قلبه مرض  الآية [ 33 \ 32 ] ، وذلك معنى معروف في كلام العرب ، ومنه قول الأعشى    : 
***حافظ للفرج راض بالتقى     ليس ممن قلبه فيه مرض 
**وفي الجملة : فلا إشكال في أمر الحرائر بمخالفة زي الإماء ليهابهن الفساق ،  ودفع ضرر الفساق عن الإماء لازم ، وله أسباب أخر ليس منها إدناء الجلابيب .  
تنبيه . 

 قد قدمنا في سورة " بني إسرائيل " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : إن هذا القرآن يهدي للتي هي أقوم  ،   [ ص: 246 ] أن الفعل الصناعي عند النحويين ينحل عن مصدر وزمن ; كما قال ابن مالك  في " الخلاصة " : 

 المصدر اسم ما سوى الزمان من مدلولي الفعل كأمن من أمن . 

 وأنه عند جماعات من البلاغيين ينحل عن مصدر وزمن ونسبة . 

 وإذا علمت ذلك ، فاعلم أن المصدر والزمن كامنان في مفهوم الفعل إجماعا ،  وقد ترجع الإشارات والضمائر تارة إلى المصدر الكامن في مفهوم الفعل ، وتارة  إلى الزمن الكامن فيه . 

 فمثال رجوع الإشارة إلى المصدر الكامن فيه ، قوله تعالى هنا : يدنين عليهن  ، ثم قال : ذلك أدنى أن يعرفن  ، أي : ذلك الإدناء المفهوم من قوله : يدنين . 

 ومثال رجوع الإشارة للزمن الكامن فيه قوله تعالى : ونفخ في الصور ذلك يوم الوعيد    [ 50 \ 20 ] ، فقوله : ذلك يعني زمن النفخ المفهوم من قوله : ونفخ ، أي : ذلك الزمن يوم الوعيد . 

 ومن الأدلة على أن حكم آية الحجاب عام هو ما تقرر في الأصول ، من أن خطاب  الواحد يعم حكمه جميع الأمة ، ولا يختص الحكم بذلك الواحد المخاطب ، وقد  أوضحنا هذه المسألة في سورة " الحج " ، في مبحث النهي عن لبس المعصفر ، وقد  قلنا في ذلك ; لأن خطاب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لواحد من أمته يعم  حكمه جميع الأمة ، لاستوائهم في أحكام التكليف ، إلا بدليل خاص يجب الرجوع  إليه ، وخلاف أهل الأصول في خطاب الواحد ، هل هو من صيغ العموم الدالة على  عموم الحكم ؟ خلاف في حال لا خلاف حقيقي ، فخطاب الواحد عند الحنابلة صيغة  عموم ، وعند غيرهم من المالكية والشافعية وغيرهم أن خطاب الواحد لا يعم ;  لأن اللفظ للواحد لا يشمل بالوضع غيره ، وإذا كان لا يشمله وضعا ، فلا يكون  صيغة عموم . ولكن أهل هذا القول موافقون على أن حكم خطاب الواحد عام لغيره  ، ولكن بدليل آخر غير خطاب الواحد وذلك الدليل بالنص والقياس . 

 أما القياس فظاهر ، لأن قياس غير ذلك المخاطب عليه بجامع استواء المخاطبين في أحكام التكليف من القياس الجلي . 

 والنص كقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في مبايعة النساء : " إني لا أصافح   [ ص: 247 ] النساء ، وما قولي لامرأة واحدة إلا كقولي لمائة امرأة   " . 

 قالوا : ومن أدلة ذلك حديث : " حكمي على الواحد حكمي على الجماعة   " . قال ابن قاسم العبادي  في الآيات البينات : اعلم أن حديث " حكمي على الواحد حكمي على الجماعة   " ، لا يعرف له أصل بهذا اللفظ ، ولكن روى الترمذي  وقال : حسن صحيح .  والنسائي   وابن ماجه   وابن حبان  ، قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في مبايعة النساء : " إني لا أصافح النساء   " ، وساق الحديث كما ذكرناه ، وقال صاحب " كشف الخفاء ومزيل الإلباس عما اشتهر من الأحاديث على ألسنة الناس " : " حكمي على الواحد حكمي على الجماعة   " ، وفي لفظ : " كحكمي على الجماعة   " ، ليس له أصل بهذا اللفظ ; كما قاله العراقي  في تخريج أحاديث البيضاوي    . وقال في " الدرر " كالزركشي    : لا يعرف . وسئل عنه المزي  والذهبي  فأنكراه ، نعم يشهد له ما رواه الترمذي   والنسائي  من حديث أميمة بنت رقيقة  ، فلفظ  النسائي    : " ما قولي لامرأة واحدة إلا كقولي لمائة امرأة   " ، ولفظ الترمذي    : " إنما قولي لمائة امرأة كقولي لامرأة واحدة   " ، وهو من الأحاديث التي ألزم  الدارقطني  الشيخين بإخراجها لثبوتها على شرطهما ، وقال ابن قاسم العبادي  في " شرح الورقات الكبير " : " حكمي على الواحد   " لا يعرف له أصل إلى آخره ، قريبا مما ذكرناه عنه ، انتهى . 

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : الحديث المذكور ثابت من حديث أميمة بنت رقيقة  بقافين مصغرا ، وهي صحابية من المبايعات ، ورقيقة أمها ، وهي أخت  خديجة بنت خويلد  ، وقيل : عمتها ، واسم أبيها بجاد - بموحدة ثم جيم - ابن عبد الله بن عمير التيمي ، تيم بن مرة    . وأشار إلى ذلك في " مراقي السعود " بقوله : 
خطاب واحد لغير الحنبل من غير رعي النص والقيس الجلي
انتهى محل الغرض منه . 
وبهذه القاعدة الأصولية التي ذكرنا تعلم أن حكم آية الحجاب عام  ، وإن كان لفظها خاصا بأزواجه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ; لأن قوله لامرأة  واحدة من أزواجه أو من غيرهن كقوله لمائة امرأة ، كما رأيت إيضاحه قريبا . 

 ومن الأدلة القرآنية الدالة على الحجاب قوله تعالى : والقواعد من النساء اللاتي لا يرجون نكاحا فليس عليهن جناح أن يضعن ثيابهن غير متبرجات بزينة وأن يستعففن خير لهن والله سميع عليم    [ 24 \ 60 ]   [ ص: 248 ] لأن  الله جل وعلا بين في هذه الآية الكريمة أن القواعد أي العجائز اللاتي لا  يرجون نكاحا ، أي : لا يطمعن في النكاح لكبر السن وعدم حاجة الرجال إليهن  يرخص لهن برفع الجناح عنهن في وضع ثيابهن ، بشرط كونهن غير متبرجات بزينة ،  ثم إنه جل وعلا مع هذا كله قال : وأن يستعففن خير لهن   ، أي : يستعففن عن وضع الثياب خير لهن ، أي : واستعفافهن عن وضع ثيابهن مع  كبر سنهن وانقطاع طمعهن في التزويج ، وكونهن غير متبرجات بزينة خير لهن . 

 وأظهر الأقوال في قوله : أن يضعن ثيابهن  ، أنه وضع ما يكون فوق الخمار والقميص من الجلابيب ، التي تكون فوق الخمار والثياب . 

 فقوله جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : وأن يستعففن خير لهن   ، دليل واضح على أن المرأة التي فيها جمال ولها طمع في النكاح ، لا يرخص  لها في وضع شيء من ثيابها ولا الإخلال بشيء من التستر بحضرة الأجانب . 

 وإذا علمت بما ذكرنا أن حكم آية الحجاب عام ، وأن ما ذكرنا معها من الآيات فيه الدلالة على احتجاب جميع بدن المرأة عن الرجال الأجانب ،  علمت أن القرآن دل على الحجاب ، ولو فرضنا أن آية الحجاب خاصة بأزواجه -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فلا شك أنهن خير أسوة لنساء المسلمين في الآداب  الكريمة المقتضية للطهارة التامة وعدم التدنس بأنجاس الريبة ، فمن يحاول  منع نساء المسلمين كالدعاة للسفور والتبرج والاختلاط اليوم من الاقتداء بهن  في هذا الأدب السماوي الكريم المتضمن سلامة العرض والطهارة من دنس الريبة  غاش لأمة محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مريض القلب كما ترى . 

 واعلم أنه مع دلالة القرآن على احتجاب المرأة عن الرجال الأجانب ، قد دلت  على ذلك أيضا أحاديث نبوية ، فمن ذلك ما أخرجه الشيخان في صحيحيهما وغيرهما  من حديث  عقبة بن عامر الجهني  رضي الله عنه : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " إياكم والدخول على النساء " ، فقال رجل من الأنصار : يا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أفرأيت الحمو ؟ قال : " الحمو الموت "   . أخرج  البخاري  هذا الحديث في كتاب " النكاح " ، في باب : لا يخلون رجل بامرأة إلا ذو محرم إلخ . ومسلم  في كتاب " السلام " ، في باب تحريم الخلوة بالأجنبية والدخول عليها ،  فهذا الحديث الصحيح صرح فيه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالتحذير الشديد  من الدخول على النساء ، فهو دليل واضح على منع الدخول عليهن وسؤالهن متاعا  إلا من وراء   [ ص: 249 ] حجاب ;  لأن من سألها متاعا لا من وراء حجاب فقد دخل عليها ، والنبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - حذره من الدخول عليها ، ولما سأله الأنصاري عن الحمو الذي هو  قريب الزوج الذي ليس محرما لزوجته ، كأخيه وابن أخيه وعمه وابن عمه ونحو  ذلك قال له - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " الحمو الموت    " ، فسمى - صلى الله عليه وسلم - دخول قريب الرجل على امرأته وهو غير  محرم لها باسم الموت ، ولا شك أن تلك العبارة هي أبلغ عبارات التحذير ; لأن  الموت هو أفظع حادث يأتي على الإنسان في الدنيا ، كما قال الشاعر : 


**والموت أعظم حادث مما يمر على الجبله* *

 والجبلة : الخلق ، ومنه قوله تعالى : واتقوا الذي خلقكم والجبلة الأولين     [ 26 \ 184 ] ، فتحذيره - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هذا التحذير البالغ من  دخول الرجال على النساء ، وتعبيره عن دخول القريب على زوجة قريبه باسم  الموت دليل صحيح نبوي على أن قوله تعالى : فاسألوهن من وراء حجاب   عام في جميع النساء ، كما ترى . إذ لو كان حكمه خاصا بأزواجه - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - لما حذر الرجال هذا التحذير البالغ العام من الدخول على النساء  ، وظاهر الحديث التحذير من الدخول عليهن ولو لم تحصل الخلوة بينهما ، وهو  كذلك ، فالدخول عليهن والخلوة بهن كلاهما محرم تحريما شديدا بانفراده ، كما  قدمنا أن مسلما  رحمه الله أخرج هذا الحديث في باب تحريم الخلوة بالأجنبية والدخول عليها ، فدل على أن كليهما حرام . 

 وقال ابن حجر  في " فتح الباري " في شرح الحديث المذكور : " إياكم والدخول    " ، بالنصب على التحذير ، وهو تنبيه المخاطب على محذور ليتحرز عنه ; كما  قيل : إياك والأسد ، وقوله : " إياكم " ، مفعول لفعل مضمر تقديره : اتقوا .  

 وتقدير الكلام : اتقوا أنفسكم أن تدخلوا على النساء ، والنساء أن يدخلن عليكم . ووقع في رواية ابن وهب  ، بلفظ : " لا تدخلوا على النساء   " ، وتضمن منع الدخول منع الخلوة بها بطريق الأولى ، انتهى محل الغرض منه . وقال  البخاري  رحمه الله في " صحيحه " ، باب وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن    . وقال  أحمد بن شبيب    : حدثنا أبي عن يونس  ، قال  ابن شهاب  ، عن عروة  عن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - قالت : يرحم الله نساء المهاجرات الأول ، لما أنزل الله : وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن    [ 24 \ 31 ] ، شققن مروطهن فاختمرن بها   . 

 حدثنا أبو نعيم  ، حدثنا  إبراهيم بن نافع  ، عن الحسن بن مسلم  عن  صفية بنت شيبة    :   [ ص: 250 ] أن عائشة    - رضي الله عنها - كانت تقول : لما نزلت هذه الآية وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن  ، أخذن أزرهن فشققنها من قبل الحواشي ، فاختمرن بها ، انتهى من صحيح  البخاري    . وقال ابن حجر  في  " الفتح " ، في شرح هذا الحديث : قوله : فاختمرن ، أي غطين وجوههن ، وصفة  ذلك أن تضع الخمار على رأسها وترميه من الجانب الأيمن على العاتق الأيسر ،  وهو التقنع . قال الفراء    : كانوا في الجاهلية تسدل المرأة خمارها من ورائها وتكشف ما قدامها فأمرن بالاستتار . انتهى محل الغرض من " فتح الباري " . 

 وهذا الحديث الصحيح صريح في أن النساء الصحابيات المذكورات فيه فهمن أن معنى قوله تعالى : وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن  ، يقتضي ستر وجوههن ، وأنهن شققن أزرهن فاختمرن ، أي : سترن وجوههن بها امتثالا لأمر الله في قوله تعالى : وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن   المقتضي ستر وجوههن ، وبهذا يتحقق المنصف أن احتجاب المرأة عن الرجال  وسترها وجهها عنهم ثابت في السنة الصحيحة المفسرة لكتاب الله تعالى ، وقد  أثنت عائشة  رضي الله عنها على تلك النساء بمسارعتهن لامتثال أوامر الله في كتابه ، ومعلوم أنهن ما فهمن ستر الوجوه من قوله : وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن  ، إلا من النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لأنه موجود وهن يسألنه عن كل ما أشكل عليهن في دينهن ، والله جل وعلا يقول : وأنزلنا إليك الذكر لتبين للناس ما نزل إليهم    [ 16 \ 44 ] ، فلا يمكن أن يفسرنها من تلقاء أنفسهن . وقال ابن حجر  في " فتح الباري " :  ولابن أبي حاتم  من طريق عبد الله بن عثمان بن خيثم  ، عن صفية  ما يوضح ذلك ، ولفظه : ذكرنا عند عائشة  نساء قريش  وفضلهن ، فقالت : إن لنساء قريش  لفضلا ، ولكن والله ما رأيت أفضل من نساء الأنصار  أشد تصديقا بكتاب الله ، ولا إيمانا بالتنزيل ، ولقد أنزلت سورة " النور " : وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن   ، فانقلب رجالهن إليهن يتلون عليهن ما أنزل فيها ، ما منهن امرأة إلا قامت  إلى مرطها فأصبحن يصلين الصبح معتجرات كأن على رءوسهن الغربان ، انتهى محل  الغرض من " فتح الباري " . 

 ومعنى معتجرات : مختمرات ، كما جاء موضحا في رواية  البخاري  المذكورة آنفا ، فترى عائشة     - رضي الله عنها - مع علمها وفهمها وتقاها أثنت عليهن هذا الثناء العظيم ،  وصرحت بأنها ما رأت أشد منهن تصديقا بكتاب الله ، ولا إيمانا بالتنزيل ،  وهو دليل واضح على أن فهمهن لزوم ستر الوجوه من قوله تعالى : وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن   من تصديقهن بكتاب الله وإيمانهن بتنزيله ، وهو صريح في أن احتجاب النساء  عن الرجال وسترهن وجوههن تصديق بكتاب الله وإيمان بتنزيله ، كما ترى .   [ ص: 251 ] فالعجب  كل العجب ، ممن يدعي من المنتسبين للعلم أنه لم يرد في الكتاب ولا السنة  ما يدل على ستر المرأة وجهها عن الأجانب ، مع أن الصحابيات فعلن ذلك  ممتثلات أمر الله في كتابه إيمانا بتنزيله ، ومعنى هذا ثابت في الصحيح ،  كما تقدم عن  البخاري    . وهذا من أعظم الأدلة وأصرحها في لزوم الحجاب لجميع نساء المسلمين ، كما ترى . 

 وقال ابن كثير  رحمه الله في تفسيره : وقال البزار  أيضا : حدثنا  محمد بن المثنى  ، حدثني  عمرو بن عاصم ،  حدثنا همام  ، عن قتادة  ، عن  مورق  ، عن أبي الأحوص  ، عن عبد الله  رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن المرأة عورة فإذا خرجت استشرفها الشيطان ، وأقرب ما تكون بروحة ربها وهي في قعر بيتها   " ، ورواه الترمذي  عن بندار  ، عن  عمرو بن عاصم  به نحوه ، اه منه . 

 وقد ذكر هذا الحديث صاحب " مجمع الزوائد " ، وقال : رواه  الطبراني  في  " الكبير " ، ورجاله موثقون ، وهذا الحديث يعتضد بجميع ما ذكرنا من الأدلة  ، وما جاء فيه من كون المرأة عورة ، يدل على الحجاب للزوم ستر كل ما يصدق  عليه اسم العورة . 

 ومما يؤيد ذلك : ما ذكر الهيثمي  أيضا في " مجمع الزوائد " ، عن  ابن مسعود  قال : إنما النساء عورة ،  وإن المرأة لتخرج من بيتها وما بها من بأس فيستشرفها الشيطان ، فيقول :  إنك لا تمرين بأحد إلا أعجبتيه ، وإن المرأة لتلبس ثيابها فقال : أين  تريدين ؟ فتقول : أعود مريضا أو أشهد جنازة ، أو أصلي في مسجد ، وما عبدت  امرأة ربها ، مثل أن تعبده في بيتها ، ثم قال : رواه  الطبراني  في " الكبير " ، ورجاله ثقات ، اه منه . ومثله له حكم الرفع إذ لا مجال للرأي فيه . 

 ومن الأدلة الدالة على ذلك الأحاديث التي قدمناها ، الدالة على أن صلاة المرأة في بيتها خير لها من صلاتها في المساجد ، كما أوضحناه في سورة " النور " في الكلام على قوله تعالى : يسبح له فيها بالغدو والآصال رجال  الآية [ 24 \ 36 - 37 ] ، والأحاديث بمثل ذلك كثيرة جدا ، وفيما ذكرنا كفاية لمن يريد الحق . 

 فقد ذكرنا الآيات القرآنية الدالة على ذلك ، والأحاديث الصحيحة الدالة على  الحجاب ، وبينا أن من أصرحها في ذلك آية " النور " ، مع تفسير الصحابة لها  ، وهي قوله تعالى : وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن   فقد أوضحنا غير بعيد تفسير الصحابة لها ، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم موجود  بينهم ينزل عليه الوحي ، بأن المراد بها يدخل فيه ستر الوجه وتغطيته عن   [ ص: 252 ] الرجال ، وأن ستر المرأة وجهها عمل بالقرآن ، كما قالته عائشة  رضي الله عنها . 

 وإذا علمت أن هذا القدر من الأدلة على عموم الحجاب يكفي المنصف ، فسنذكر لك أجوبة أهل العلم ، عما استدل به الذين قالوا بجواز إبداء المرأة وجهها ويديها ، بحضرة الأجانب   . 

 فمن الأحاديث التي استدلوا بها على ذلك حديث خالد بن دريك  عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها : أن  أسماء بنت أبي بكر  دخلت على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وعليها ثياب رقاق فأعرض عنها ، وقال : " يا أسماء  ، إن المرأة إذا بلغت الحيض لم يصلح أن يرى منها إلا هذا   " وأشار إلى وجهه وكفيه ; وهذا الحديث يجاب عنه بأنه ضعيف من جهتين : 

 الأولى : هي كونه مرسلا ; لأن خالد بن دريك  لم يسمع من عائشة  ، كما قاله أبو داود  ،  وأبو حاتم الرازي  كما قدمناه في سورة " النور " . 

 الجهة الثانية : أن في إسناده  سعيد بن بشير الأزدي  مولاهم  ، قال فيه في " التقريب " : ضعيف ، مع أنه مردود بما ذكرنا من الأدلة على  عموم الحجاب ، ومع أنه لو قدر ثبوته قد يحمل على أنه كان قبل الأمر بالحجاب  . 

 ومن الأحاديث التي استدلوا بها على ذلك حديث جابر  الثابت  في الصحيح ، قال : شهدت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الصلاة يوم العيد  ، فبدأ بالصلاة قبل الخطبة بغير أذان ، ولا إقامة ، ثم قام متوكئا على بلال  فأمر بتقوى الله ، وحث على طاعته ، ووعظ الناس ، وذكرهم ثم مضى حتى أتى النساء ، فوعظهن وذكرهن ، فقال : " تصدقن  فإن أكثركن حطب جهنم " فقامت امرأة من سطة النساء سفعاء الخدين ، فقالت :  لم يا رسول الله ؟ قال : " لأنكن تكثرن الشكاة ، وتكفرن العشير " ، قال :  فجعلن يتصدقن من حليهن يلقين في ثوب بلال  من أقراطهن وخواتمهن ، اه . هذا لفظ مسلم  في " صحيحه " ، قالوا : وقول جابر  في  هذا الحديث : سفعاء الخدين يدل على أنها كانت كاشفة عن وجهها ، إذ لو كانت  محتجبة لما رأى خديها ، ولما علم بأنها سفعاء الخدين . وأجيب عن حديث جابر  هذا : بأنه ليس فيه ما يدل على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رآها كاشفة عن وجهها ، وأقرها على ذلك ، بل غاية ما يفيده الحديث أن جابرا  رأى  وجهها ، وذلك لا يستلزم كشفها عنه قصدا ، وكم من امرأة يسقط خمارها عن  وجهها من غير قصد ، فيراه بعض الناس في تلك الحال ، كما قال نابغة ذبيان    : 

 [ ص: 253 ] 
**سقط النصيف ولم ترد إسقاطه     فتناولته واتقتنا باليد*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تفسير أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
صَاحِبِ الْفَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَمِينِ الشِّنْقِيطِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ
المجلد السادس
الحلقة (444)
سُورَةُ الْأَحْزَابِ 
 صـ 253 إلى صـ 260*
*


**

 فعلى المحتج بحديث جابر  المذكور ، أن يثبت أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم رآها سافرة ، وأقرها على ذلك ، ولا سبيل له إلى إثبات ذلك . وقد روى القصة المذكورة غير جابر  ، فلم يذكر كشف المرأة المذكورة عن وجهها ، وقد ذكر مسلم  في " صحيحه " ممن رواها غير جابر   أبا سعيد الخدري  ،  وابن عباس  ،  وابن عمر  ، وذكره غيره عن غيرهم . ولم يقل أحد ممن روى القصة غير جابر  أنه رأى خدي تلك المرأة السفعاء الخدين ، وبذلك تعلم أنه لا دليل على السفور في حديث جابر  المذكور . وقد قال النووي  في شرح حديث جابر  هذا عند مسلم  ،  وقوله : فقامت امرأة من سطة النساء ، هكذا هو في النسخ ( سطة ) بكسر السين  ، وفتح الطاء المخففة . وفي بعض النسخ : واسطة النساء . قال القاضي :  معناه : من خيارهن ، والوسط العدل والخيار ، قال : وزعم حذاق شيوخنا أن هذا  الحرف مغير في كتاب مسلم  ، وأن صوابه من سفلة النساء ، وكذا رواه  ابن أبي شيبة  في مسنده ،  والنسائي  في سننه . في رواية  لابن أبي شيبة    : امرأة ليست من علية النساء ، وهذا ضد التفسير الأول ويعضده قوله بعده : سفعاء الخدين هذا كلام القاضي  ،  وهذا الذي ادعوه من تغيير الكلمة غير مقبول ، بل هي صحيحة ، وليس المراد  بها من خيار النساء كما فسره به هو ، بل المراد : امرأة من وسط النساء  جالسة في وسطهن . قال الجوهري  وغيره من أهل اللغة : يقال : وسطت القوم أسطهم وسطا وسطة ، أي : توسطتهم ، اه منه . وهذا التفسير الأخير هو الصحيح ، فليس في حديث جابر  ثناء البتة على سفعاء الخدين المذكورة ، ويحتمل أن جابرا  ذكر سفعة خديها ليشير إلى أنها ليست ممن شأنها الافتتان بها ; لأن سفعة الخدين قبح في النساء . قال النووي    : سفعاء الخدين ، أي : فيها تغير وسواد . وقال الجوهري  في " صحاحه " : والسفعة في الوجه : سواد في خدي المرأة الشاحبة ، ويقال للحمامة سفعاء لما في عنقها من السفعة ، قال حميد بن ثور    : 


**من الورق سفعاء العلاطين باكرت     فروع أشاء مطلع الشمس أسحما 
**

 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وغفر له : السفعة في الخدين من المعاني المشهورة  في كلام العرب : أنها سواد وتغير في الوجه ، من مرض أو مصيبة أو سفر شديد ،  ومن ذلك قول متمم بن نويرة التميمي  يبكي أخاه مالكا    : 


**تقول ابنة العمري ما لك بعدما     أراك خضيبا ناعم البال أروعا 
**

 [ ص: 254 ] 
**فقلت لها طول الأسى إذ سألتني     ولوعة وجد تترك الخد أسفعا 
**

 ومعلوم أن من السفعة ما هو طبيعي كما في الصقور ، فقد يكون في خدي الصقر سواد طبيعي ، ومنه قول زهير بن أبي سلمى    : 


**أهوى لها أسفع الخدين مطرق     ريش القوادم لم تنصب له الشبك 
**

 والمقصود : أن السفعة في الخدين إشارة إلى قبح الوجه ، وبعض أهل العلم  يقول : إن قبيحة الوجه التي لا يرغب فيها الرجال لقبحها ، لها حكم القواعد  اللاتي لا يرجون نكاحا . 

 ومن الأحاديث التي استدلوا بها على ذلك ، حديث  ابن عباس  الذي قدمناه ، قال : أردف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  الفضل بن عباس  رضي الله عنهما يوم النحر خلفه على عجز راحلته ، وكان الفضل  رجلا وضيئا ، فوقف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يفتيهم ، وأقبلت امرأة من خثعم  وضيئة تستفتي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فطفق الفضل  ينظر إليها ، وأعجبه حسنها فالتفت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والفضل  ينظر إليها ، فأخلف بيده ، فأخذ بذقن الفضل  فعدل وجهه عن النظر إليها ، فقالت : يا رسول الله ، إن فريضة الله في الحج على عباده أدركت أبي شيخا كبيرا   . . . الحديث ، قالوا : فالإخبار عن الخثعمية بأنها وضيئة يفهم منه أنها كانت كاشفة عن وجهها . 

 وأجيب عن ذلك أيضا من وجهين : 

 الأول : الجواب بأنه ليس في شيء من روايات الحديث التصريح بأنها كانت  كاشفة عن وجهها ، وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رآها كاشفة عنه ، وأقرها  على ذلك بل غاية ما في الحديث أنها كانت وضيئة ، وفي بعض روايات الحديث :  أنها حسناء ، ومعرفة كونها وضيئة أو حسناء لا يستلزم أنها كانت كاشفة عن  وجهها ، وأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أقرها على ذلك ، بل قد ينكشف عنها خمارها  من غير قصد ، فيراها بعض الرجال من غير قصد كشفها عن وجهها ، كما أوضحناه  في رؤية جابر  سفعاء الخدين . ويحتمل أن يكون يعرف حسنها قبل ذلك الوقت لجواز أن يكون قد رآها قبل ذلك وعرفها ، ومما يوضح هذا أن  عبد الله بن عباس  رضي  الله عنهما الذي روي عنه هذا الحديث لم يكن حاضرا وقت نظر أخيه إلى المرأة  ونظرها إليه ، لما قدمنا من أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قدمه بالليل من مزدلفة  إلى منى  في ضعفة أهله ، ومعلوم أنه إنما روى الحديث المذكور من طريق أخيه الفضل  ، وهو لم يقل له : إنها كانت كاشفة عن وجهها ،   [ ص: 255 ] واطلاع  الفضل على أنها وضيئة حسناء لا يستلزم السفور قصدا لاحتمال أن يكون رأى  وجهها ، وعرف حسنه من أجل انكشاف خمارها من غير قصد منها ، واحتمال أنه  رآها قبل ذلك وعرف حسنها . 

 فإن قيل : قوله : إنها وضيئة ، وترتيبه على ذلك بالفاء قوله : فطفق الفضل  ينظر إليها ، وقوله : وأعجبه حسنها ، فيه الدلالة الظاهرة على أنه كان يرى  وجهها ، وينظر إليه لإعجابه بحسنه . 

 فالجواب : أن تلك القرائن لا تستلزم استلزاما ، لا ينفك أنها كانت كاشفة ،  وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رآها كذلك ، وأقرها ؛ لما ذكرنا من أنواع  الاحتمال ، مع أن جمال المرأة قد يعرف وينظر إليها لجمالها وهي مختمرة ،  وذلك لحسن قدها وقوامها ، وقد تعرف وضاءتها وحسنها من رؤية بنانها فقط ،  كما هو معلوم . ولذلك فسر  ابن مسعود    : ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها    [ 24 \ 31 ] ، بالملاءة فوق الثياب ، كما تقدم . ومما يوضح أن الحسن  يعرف من تحت الثياب قول الشاعر : 


**طافت أمامة بالركبان آونة     يا حسنها من قوام ما ومنتقبا 
**

 فقد بالغ في حسن قوامها ، مع أن العادة كونه مستورا بالثياب لا منكشفا . 

 الوجه الثاني : أن المرأة محرمة وإحرام المرأة في وجهها وكفيها ، فعليها  كشف وجهها إن لم يكن هناك رجال أجانب ينظرون إليه ، وعليها ستره من الرجال  في الإحرام ، كما هو معروف عن أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهن ، ولم  يقل أحد إن هذه المرأة الخثعمية نظر إليها أحد غير  الفضل بن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ، والفضل  منعه  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من النظر إليها ، وبذلك يعلم أنها محرمة لم ينظر  إليها أحد فكشفها عن وجهها إذا لإحرامها لا لجواز السفور . 

 فإن قيل : كونها مع الحجاج مظنة أن ينظر الرجال وجهها إن كانت سافرة ; لأن  الغالب أن المرأة السافرة وسط الحجيج ، لا تخلو ممن ينظر إلى وجهها من  الرجال . 

 فالجواب : أن الغالب على أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الورع وعدم النظر إلى النساء ، فلا مانع عقلا ولا شرعا ولا عادة ، من كونها لم ينظر إليها أحد منهم ، ولو نظر إليها لحكي كما حكي نظر الفضل  إليها ، ويفهم من صرف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بصر الفضل  عنها ، أنه لا سبيل إلى ترك   [ ص: 256 ] الأجانب ينظرون إلى الشابة ، وهي سافرة كما ترى ، وقد دلت الأدلة المتقدمة على أنها يلزمها حجب جميع بدنها عنهم . 

 وبالجملة ، فإن المنصف يعلم أنه يبعد كل البعد أن يأذن الشارع للنساء في  الكشف عن الوجه أمام الرجال الأجانب ، مع أن الوجه هو أصل الجمال ، والنظر  إليه من الشابة الجميلة هو أعظم مثير للغريزة البشرية وداع إلى الفتنة ،  والوقوع فيما لا ينبغي ، ألم تسمع بعضهم يقول : 


**قلت اسمحوا لي أن أفوز بنظرة     ودعوا القيامة بعد ذاك تقوم 
**

 أترضى أيها الإنسان أن تسمح له بهذه النظرة إلى نسائك وبناتك وأخواتك ، ولقد صدق من قال : 
وما عجب أن النساء ترجلت     ولكن تأنيث الرجال عجاب 
مسألة تتعلق بهذه الآية الكريمة أعني آية الحجاب هذه 
اعلم : أنه لا يجوز للرجل الأجنبي أن يصافح امرأة أجنبية منه   . 
ولا يجوز له أن يمس شيء من بدنه شيئا من بدنها   . 
والدليل على ذلك أمور : 
الأول : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثبت عنه أنه قال :   " إني لا أصافح النساء   " ، الحديث . والله يقول : لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة     [ 33 \ 21 ] ، فيلزمنا ألا نصافح النساء اقتداء به صلى الله عليه وسلم ،  والحديث المذكور موضح في سورة " الحج " ، في الكلام على النهي عن لبس المعصفر مطلقا في الإحرام وغيره للرجال . وفي سورة " الأحزاب " ، في آية الحجاب هذه . 
وكونه صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يصافح النساء وقت البيعة دليل واضح على أن  الرجل لا يصافح المرأة ، ولا يمس شيء من بدنه شيئا من بدنها ; لأن أخف  أنواع اللمس المصافحة ، فإذا امتنع منها صلى الله عليه وسلم في الوقت الذي  يقتضيها وهو وقت المبايعة ، دل ذلك على أنها لا تجوز ، وليس لأحد مخالفته  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لأنه هو المشرع لأمته بأقواله وأفعاله وتقريره .

**

*
*  وقد أجمع جمهور علماء الأصول على أن صورة سبب النزول قطعية الدخول ، فلا يصح إخراجها بمخصص ، وروي عن مالك  أنها ظنية الدخول ، وإليه أشار في " مراقي السعود " بقوله : 


**واجزم بإدخال ذوات السبب وارو عن الإمام ظنا تصب* *

 فالحق أنهن داخلات في الآية ، اهـ . من ترجمة هذا الكتاب المبارك . 

 والتحقيق إن شاء الله : أنهن داخلات في الآية ، وإن كانت الآية تتناول غيرهن من أهل البيت . 

 أما الدليل على دخولهن في الآية ، فهو ما ذكرناه آنفا من أن سياق الآية صريح في أنها نازلة فيهن . 

 والتحقيق : أن صورة سبب النزول قطعية الدخول ; كما هو مقرر في الأصول . 

 ونظير ذلك من دخول الزوجات في اسم أهل البيت ، قوله تعالى في زوجة إبراهيم    : قالوا أتعجبين من أمر الله رحمة الله وبركاته عليكم أهل البيت    [ 1 \ 73 ] . 

 وأما الدليل على دخول غيرهن في الآية ، فهو أحاديث جاءت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال في علي  وفاطمة  والحسن  والحسين    - رضي الله عنهم - : " إنهم أهل البيت   " ، ودعا لهم الله أن يذهب عنهم الرجس ويطهرهم تطهيرا . وقد روى ذلك جماعة من الصحابة عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - منهم أم  المؤمنين أم سلمة    - رضي الله عنها - وأبو سعيد  ، وأنس  ،  وواثلة بن الأسقع  ،  وأم المؤمنين عائشة  ، وغيرهم رضي الله عنهم . 
وبما ذكرنا من دلالة القرآن والسنة تعلم أن الصواب شمول الآية الكريمة لأزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ولعلي  وفاطمة  والحسن  والحسين  ، رضي الله عنهم كلهم .
[ ص: 238 ] تنبيه . 

 فإن قيل : إن الضمير في قوله : ليذهب عنكم الرجس  ، وفي قوله : ويطهركم تطهيرا  ، ضمير الذكور ، فلو كان المراد نساء النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لقيل : ليذهب عنكن ويطهركن . 

 فالجواب من وجهين : الأول : هو ما ذكرنا من أن الآية الكريمة شاملة لهن ولعلي  والحسن  والحسين  وفاطمة  ، وقد أجمع أهل اللسان العربي على تغليب الذكور على الإناث في الجموع ونحوها ، كما هو معلوم في محله . 

 الوجه الثاني : هو أن من أساليب اللغة العربية التي نزل بها القرآن أن  زوجة الرجل يطلق عليها اسم الأهل ، وباعتبار لفظ الأهل تخاطب مخاطبة الجمع  المذكر ، ومنه قوله تعالى في موسى : فقال لأهله امكثوا    [ 20 \ 10 ] ، وقوله : سآتيكم [ 27 \ 7 ] ، وقوله : لعلي آتيكم    [ 20 \ 10 ] ، والمخاطب امرأته ; كما قاله غير واحد ، ونظيره من كلام العرب قول الشاعر : 


**فإن شئت حرمت النساء سواكم وإن شئت لم أطعم نقاخا ولا بردا* *

 وبما ذكرنا تعلم أن قول من قال : إن نساء النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  لسن داخلات في الآية ، يرد عليه صريح سياق القرآن ، وأن من قال : إن فاطمة  وعليا  والحسن  والحسين  ليسوا داخلين فيها ، ترد عليه الأحاديث المشار إليها . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : إن أهل البيت في الآية هم من تحرم عليهم الصدقة ،  والعلم عند الله تعالى . وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت   الآية ، يعني : أنه يذهب الرجس عنهم ، ويطهرهم بما يأمر به من طاعة الله ،  وينهى عنه من معصيته ; لأن من أطاع الله أذهب عنه الرجس ، وطهره من الذنوب  تطهيرا . 
وقال  الزمخشري  في  " الكشاف " : ثم بين أنه إنما نهاهن وأمرهن ووعظهن لئلا يقارف أهل بيت  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المآثم ، وليتصونوا عنها بالتقوى ،  واستعار للذنوب الرجس وللتقوى الطهر ; لأن عرض المقترف للمقبحات يتلوث بها  ويتدنس كما يتلوث بدنه بالأرجاس . وأما الحسنات فالعرض منها نقي مصون  كالثوب الطاهر ، وفي هذه الاستعارة   [ ص: 239 ] ما  ينفر أولي الألباب عما كرهه الله لعباده ، ونهاهم عنه ، ويرغبهم فيما  يرضاه لهم ، وأمرهم به . وأهل البيت نصب على النداء أو على المدح ، وفي هذا  دليل بين على أن نساء النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من أهل بيته   . 
*

*
 [ ص: 257 ] الأمر الثاني : هو  ما قدمنا من أن المرأة كلها عورة يجب عليها أن تحتجب ، وإنما أمر بغض  البصر خوف الوقوع في الفتنة ، ولا شك أن مس البدن للبدن ، أقوى في إثارة  الغريزة ، وأقوى داعيا إلى الفتنة من النظر بالعين ، وكل منصف يعلم صحة ذلك  . 

 الأمر الثالث : أن ذلك ذريعة إلى التلذذ بالأجنبية ، لقلة تقوى الله في  هذا الزمان وضياع الأمانة ، وعدم التورع عن الريبة ، وقد أخبرنا مرارا أن  بعض الأزواج من العوام ، يقبل أخت امرأته بوضع الفم على الفم ويسمون ذلك  التقبيل الحرام بالإجماع سلاما ، فيقولون : سلم عليها ، يعنون : قبلها ،  فالحق الذي لا شك فيه التباعد عن جميع الفتن والريب وأسبابها ، ومن أكبرها  لمس الرجل شيئا من بدن الأجنبية ، والذريعة إلى الحرام يجب سدها ; كما  أوضحناه في غير هذا الموضع ، وإليه الإشارة بقول صاحب " مراقي السعود " : 
سد الذرائع إلى المحرم حتم كفتحها إلى المنحتم 
**قوله تعالى : يسألك الناس عن الساعة قل إنما علمها عند الله    . أمر الله تعالى نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه الآية الكريمة أن يقول للناس الذين يسألونه عن الساعة : إنما علمها عند الله  ، ومعلوم أن إنما صيغة حصر . 

 فمعنى الآية : أن الساعة لا يعلمها إلا الله وحده   . 

 وهذا المعنى الذي دلت عليه هذه الآية الكريمة ، جاء واضحا في آيات أخر من كتاب الله ; كقوله تعالى : إن الله عنده علم الساعة وينزل الغيث  الآية [ 31 \ 34 ] . 

 وقد بين صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الخمس المذكورة في قوله : إن الله عنده علم الساعة  الآية ، هي المراد بقوله تعالى : وعنده مفاتح الغيب لا يعلمها إلا هو    [ 6 \ 59 ] ، وكقوله تعالى : يسألونك  عن الساعة أيان مرساها قل إنما علمها عند ربي لا يجليها لوقتها إلا هو  ثقلت في السماوات والأرض لا تأتيكم إلا بغتة يسألونك كأنك حفي عنها قل إنما  علمها عند الله ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون    [ 7 \ 187 ] ، وقوله تعالى : يسألونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها  فيم أنت من ذكراها  إلى ربك منتهاها    [ 79 \ 42 - 44 ] ، وقوله تعالى :   [ ص: 258 ] إليه يرد علم الساعة  الآية [ 41 \ 47 ] ، وفي الحديث :   " ما المسئول عنها بأعلم من السائل " . قوله تعالى وما يدريك لعل الساعة تكون قريبا    . ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أن الساعة التي هي القيامة لعلها تكون قريبا ، وذكر نحوه في قوله في " الشورى " : وما يدريك لعل الساعة قريب    [ 42 \ 17 ] ، وقد أوضح جل وعلا اقترابها في آيات أخر ; كقوله : اقتربت الساعة  الآية [ 54 \ 1 ] ، وقوله : اقترب للناس حسابهم وهم في غفلة معرضون    [ 21 \ 1 ] ، وقوله تعالى : أتى أمر الله فلا تستعجلوه  الآية [ 16 \ 1 ] .
قوله تعالى إن الله لعن الكافرين وأعد لهم سعيرا  ، إلى قوله : لعنا كبيرا    . تقدمت الآيات الموضحة له مرارا .
قوله تعالى : إنا عرضنا الأمانة على السماوات والأرض والجبال فأبين أن يحملنها وأشفقن منها وحملها الإنسان إنه كان ظلوما جهولا  

 ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة أنه عرض الأمانة ، وهي التكاليف مع ما  يتبعها من ثواب وعقاب على السماوات والأرض والجبال ، وأنهن أبين أن يحملنها  وأشفقن منها ، أي : خفن من عواقب حملها أن ينشأ لهن من ذلك عذاب الله  وسخطه ، وهذا العرض والإباء ، والإشفاق كله حق ، وقد خلق الله للسماوات  والأرض والجبال إدراكا يعلمه هو جل وعلا ، ونحن لا نعلمه ، وبذلك الإدراك  أدركت عرض الأمانة عليها ، وأبت وأشفقت ، أي : خافت . 

 ومثل هذا تدل عليه آيات وأحاديث كثيرة ، فمن الآيات الدالة على إدراك  الجمادات المذكور : قوله تعالى في سورة " البقرة " ، في الحجارة : وإن منها لما يهبط من خشية الله    [ 2 \ 74 ] ، فصرح بأن من الحجارة ما يهبط من خشية الله ، وهذه الخشية التي نسبها الله لبعض الحجارة بإدراك يعلمه هو تعالى . 

 ومن الآيات الدالة على ذلك قوله تعالى : تسبح له السماوات السبع والأرض ومن فيهن وإن من شيء إلا يسبح بحمده ولكن لا تفقهون تسبيحهم  الآية [ 17 \ 44 ] ،   [ ص: 259 ] ومنها قوله تعالى : وسخرنا مع داود الجبال يسبحن    [ 21 \ 79 ] ، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات . 

 ومن الأحاديث الصحيحة الدالة على ذلك قصة حنين الجذع ، الذي كان يخطب عليه  صلى الله عليه وسلم لما انتقل بالخطبة إلى المنبر ، وهي في صحيح  البخاري  وغيره . 

 ومنها ما ثبت في صحيح مسلم  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أنه قال :   " إني لأعرف حجرا كان يسلم علي في مكة    " ، وأمثال هذا كثيرة . فكل ذلك المذكور في الكتاب والسنة إنما يكون بإدراك يعلمه الله ، ونحن لا نعلمه ; كما قال تعالى : ولكن لا تفقهون تسبيحهم    [ 17 \ 44 ] ، ولو كان المراد بتسبيح الجمادات دلالتها على خالقها لكنا نفقهه ، كما هو معلوم ، وقد دلت عليه آيات كثيرة . 

 وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة : وحملها الإنسان إنه كان ظلوما جهولا  ، الظاهر أن المراد بالإنسان آدم  عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام ، وأن الضمير في قوله : إنه كان ظلوما جهولا  ، راجع للفظ : الإنسان ، مجردا عن إرادة المذكور منه ، الذي هو آدم    . 

 والمعنى : أنه أي الإنسان الذي لا يحفظ الأمانة كان ظلوما جهولا  ، أي : كثير الظلم والجهل ، والدليل على هذا أمران : 

 أحدهما : قرينة قرآنية دالة على انقسام الإنسان في حمل الأمانة المذكورة إلى معذب ومرحوم في قوله تعالى بعده ، متصلا به : ليعذب الله المنافقين والمنافقات والمشركين والمشركات ويتوب الله على المؤمنين والمؤمنات وكان الله غفورا رحيما     [ 33 \ 73 ] ، فدل هذا على أن الظلوم الجهول من الإنسان هو المعذب ،  والعياذ بالله ، وهم المنافقون والمنافقات ، والمشركون والمشركات ، دون  المؤمنين والمؤمنات . واللام في قوله : ليعذب : لام التعليل ، وهي متعلقة  بقوله : وحملها الإنسان    . 

 الأمر الثاني : أن الأسلوب المذكور - الذي هو رجوع الضمير إلى مجرد اللفظ  دون اعتبار المعنى التفصيلي - معروف في اللغة التي نزل بها القرآن ، وقد  جاء فعلا في آية من كتاب الله ، وهي قوله تعالى وما يعمر من معمر ولا ينقص من عمره إلا في كتاب    [ 35 \ 11 ] ;   [ ص: 260 ] لأن الضمير في قوله : ولا ينقص من عمره  ، راجع إلى لفظ المعمر دون معناه التفصيلي ; كما هو ظاهر ، وقد أوضحناه في سورة " الفرقان " ، في الكلام على قوله تعالى : وجعل فيها سراجا وقمرا منيرا     [ 25 \ 61 ] ، وبينا هناك أن هذه المسألة هي المعروفة عند علماء العربية  بمسألة : عندي درهم ونصفه ، أي : نصف درهم آخر ، كما ترى . وبعض من قال من  أهل العلم إن الضمير في قوله : إنه كان ظلوما جهولا  ، عائد إلى آدم  ،  قال : المعنى أنه كان ظلوما لنفسه جهولا ، أي : غرا بعواقب الأمور ، وما  يتبع الأمانة من الصعوبات ، والأظهر ما ذكرنا ، والعلم عند الله تعالى .*

----------

